# Your ride today....



## gbb (30 Mar 2008)

Mine was so good. (I did go for that ride...glad i did)
Just over 20 miles, but since the rear ends a bit sore...
Suns been shining here all day, 13 or 14 degrees, 15 mph winds made it a bit slow on the outrun, but fast home (20 -25 mph for 6 miles  ). 
Very very glad i went....now i feel guilty about feeling good 

How was yours....


----------



## jayonabike (25 Jan 2015)

*[Admin edit: Part 1 of the thread can be found here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today-part-1.8938]*

First 100km ride of the year, but more importantly my first ride since being diagnosed with Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (a type of lung disease)
Lately when out on the bike I was having trouble getting up hills, I've never been the quickest up hills but was noticeably slower and I was having real trouble breathing. I thought I had a chest infection so I went to the docs.
Doc said chest was clear, no infection but as I was having pains best go for an x-ray to rule out the big C. That came back clear so then it was a spirometry test. This came back with this C.O.P.D. Basically the airwaves in my lungs tighten up and I can't exhale a lung full of air, meaning the next breath I take in isn't enough air so I have trouble breathing while pushing myself (i.e cycling up hills)
It's my own fault. I smoked. For 25 years. No one else to blame but myself. Doc said it was a mild form of the disease, it comes in 3 stages mild, medium, severe. Severe being life threatening. She said giving up smoking 4 years ago and starting to cycle was the best thing I could of done. She also said the disease won't go away, it won't get any worse, but won't get better. Treatment is limited, Inhalers is about it. I have 2, a preventative one (steroid) to be taken twice a day and a reliever to use as and when I need it.
I asked the doc about cycling. "Be careful in winter, listen to your body. If you can, cover your face, the cold air won't do you any good" she said
I've been a bit down over the last week, took some time off work to try and get my head around it. I didn't know when I was going to be back in the saddle, if I would at all. Could I cycle 6 miles, let alone 60. Should I stop riding with my mates, I don't want them waiting for me every time they got to the top of a bloody hill.
So last week I didn't go out on the Sunday, and in the week I spoke to my cycling buddies and they said don't be stupid, come out. Your pretty fast on the flats, if you want, go off ahead near a hill and we'll catch you up, no one waits.
Today I woke up and was supposed to be meeting my mates. I didn't want to. It was cold, I hadn't been out for a few weeks. Didn't want to hold my mates up. The wife said go, even if you get two miles up the road and can't carry on you've tried, you won't know until you've tried. She was right, I was putting off what I needed to do. I'm so glad she gave me a kick up the backside (and she threatened a shopping trip if I didn't go!)
I'm glad I did, I had a great ride. It was a couple of degrees above freezing, I was wrapped up, the buff over my face really worked, the air wasn't cold to breathe. The only times I took it off was to go up hill. I was out in front a lot. I really pushed myself to see what I could do. I was surprised at my effort, as were my mates. "I thought you were supposed to be ill" I heard @toptom say behind me! I gained some distance as we approached a hill and they caught me up as we reached the top. No waiting. Don't get me wrong, it was hard but I was enjoying it.
We set out from Hemel towards Chesham and then up to Gt. Missenden. The lanes were icy, the B roads were clear with a few ice patches at the sides of the road. I hit 43 mph down hill so my first over 40 for the year.
We headed toward Chequers, Mr Cameron's country retreat where the roads are littered with "no to HS2" signs. As we cycled past the entrance I gave Dave a two fingered wave at the security cameras much to the amusement of a cyclist going the other way. It was starting to warm up a bit, the red kites were circling overhead looking for sunday breakfast. We were back in the lanes to Stoke Mandeville and then B roads to Tring, it was mostly flat and we kept a good pace
A coffee stop after 30 miles in Tring where we've stopped a thousand times. Hemel cycling club were just leaving and the table by the fire was free. We decided which way to head back, Tom mentioned up the beacon ( i'm sure he wants to see me suffer!) As we approached the beacon he said instead of going up how do you feel about going around it and making the ride a 100km.
I felt good, was pleased with how the ride was going so agreed. I new a hill was about two miles ahead so put my foot down, I looked behind and had made good ground. I span up the hill and heard Tom approaching. We both made it to the top at the same time. Just had to wait for our other mate to catch up.
Back in the lanes towards Redborn. Dave left us as we went around the back of Hemel as he was flagging a bit. We had 20 miles to go and took the fast road from Redborn to St.Albans. I was out in front but about half way asked Tom if he would go out as I was struggling a little as we were into the wind. This worked and we were both up the last hill of the day (cheers for that Tom)
We picked up the lanes back to Hemel and cycled around the back of the industrial estate where I left Tom and had 4 miles to make the 100k. A bit of "round the houses" and I was 20 yards from home when I had a rear puncture! I lent over the bars to the front door and was home.
I needed that today. It sorted my head out. I was a bit emotional as I walked in, and am now as i type this. But I'm back. Cycling. Where I should be. Thanks to Tom and Dave for today, and thanks CC'ers for reading this. I know its gone off a bit from "your ride today" but a week ago I didn't think I'd be riding at all.







63 miles at 15.9 mph average. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Jon George (25 Jan 2015)

jayonabike said:


> But I'm back. Cycling. Where I should be.



 Well done!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2015)

No one else was up for a long ride today, or otherwise engaged with other stuff. so I decided to resurrect one of my old 100 mile routes to Ashford in Kent and back. I haven't done it for a while now so was looking forward to getting reacquainted with those lovely Kent lanes. I got out of the door at 7.45am with the temperature gauge reading zero degrees. Got 2 miles in when I realised I had left my pump at home. I wasn't going to chance riding without it as you can be sure the puncture bastard will hit when you don't. So back home, pump grabbed and shoved in back pocket and back out again.

We had quite a lot of rain on friday night and even though yesterday was a lovely sunny day, some of the lanes were still very wet and worse, was covered in ice. So for the first 20 miles I had to take it a little easier then usual, skirting round the ice patches. Formed from the rain run off from the fields.

I dropped a PM to @young Ed to see if he would like to join me for some miles and got a reply saying he's love to, so I asked him to meet me at Staplehurst Station. I got there and no Ed. Ok, no problems, happy to wait for a bit. 15 minutes, no sign so got back on the bike and just as I was turning out of the station the young whippersnapper appeared.

It was 15 miles to Ashford along the country lanes. Thankfully less of car which made for good progress. Nice to see Young Ed enjoying his new (ish) bike.
It wasn't long until we got to Ashford. The station coffee shop is now closed so I decided on a petrol station stop and feast. And grabbed a fair old bargain. A BLT. Bag of crisps and a bottle of coke for £4.00, topped up with a bag of 3 donuts for £1.00.

At the garage, I felt a tap on my shoulder...it was @AKA Bob , what is the chance of 2 CC'ers meeting at a random petrol station in Kent both of us 50 odd miles from home?

Hey @Banjo .anything you recognise?





And yes, I got the Roubaix out of hibernation, first ride in 18 months on it. And gawd blimey haven't I missed it. It just soaks up the miles with ease. I will not allow myself to leave it so long again.

So time to hit the road back home..back through the country lanes, leaving Ed at Headcorn to make his way back home. I knocked out the last 30 miles quite quickly, really enjoying the Roubaix. Even taking a diversion to ride up Mote Road/Hill at Igtham, A bit of a beast.

So, Ed got in his half century ride so good on him.
I got my 3rd 100+ miler for the year.

Pic of the route... and for the first time the Garmin 200 threw a wobbly, recording the return trip but not mapping part of it.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

jayonabike said:


> First 100km ride of the year, but more importantly my first ride since being diagnosed with Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (a type of lung disease)
> Lately when out on the bike I was having trouble getting up hills, I've never been the quickest up hills but was noticeably slower and I was having real trouble breathing. I thought I had a chest infection so I went to the docs.
> Doc said chest was clear, no infection but as I was having pains best go for an x-ray to rule out the big C. That came back clear so then it was a spirometry test. This came back with this C.O.P.D. Basically the airwaves in my lungs tighten up and I can't exhale a lung full of air, meaning the next breath I take in isn't enough air so I have trouble breathing while pushing myself (i.e cycling up hills)
> It's my own fault. I smoked. For 25 years. No one else to blame but myself. Doc said it was a mild form of the disease, it comes in 3 stages mild, medium, severe. Severe being life threatening. She said giving up smoking 4 years ago and starting to cycle was the best thing I could of done. She also said the disease won't go away, it won't get any worse, but won't get better. Treatment is limited, Inhalers is about it. I have 2, a preventative one (steroid) to be taken twice a day and a reliever to use as and when I need it.
> ...


Good luck with the COPD, and well done for that ride!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jan 2015)

jayonabike said:


> First 100km ride of the year, but more importantly my first ride since being diagnosed with Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (a type of lung disease)
> Lately when out on the bike I was having trouble getting up hills, I've never been the quickest up hills but was noticeably slower and I was having real trouble breathing. I thought I had a chest infection so I went to the docs.
> Doc said chest was clear, no infection but as I was having pains best go for an x-ray to rule out the big C. That came back clear so then it was a spirometry test. This came back with this C.O.P.D. Basically the airwaves in my lungs tighten up and I can't exhale a lung full of air, meaning the next breath I take in isn't enough air so I have trouble breathing while pushing myself (i.e cycling up hills)
> It's my own fault. I smoked. For 25 years. No one else to blame but myself. Doc said it was a mild form of the disease, it comes in 3 stages mild, medium, severe. Severe being life threatening. She said giving up smoking 4 years ago and starting to cycle was the best thing I could of done. She also said the disease won't go away, it won't get any worse, but won't get better. Treatment is limited, Inhalers is about it. I have 2, a preventative one (steroid) to be taken twice a day and a reliever to use as and when I need it.
> ...


Well done jay and well done Mrs jay for the well placed kick .sounds like you got some good mates there


----------



## Donger (25 Jan 2015)

jayonabike said:


> First 100km ride of the year, but more importantly my first ride since being diagnosed with Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (a type of lung disease) ............ a week ago I didn't think I'd be riding at all.
> 
> 63 miles at 15.9 mph average. I'm happy with that.


 
Chapeau, Sir!


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jan 2015)

Donger said:


> Chapeau, Sir!


 Chapeau! from me too!


----------



## gavgav (25 Jan 2015)

jayonabike said:


> First 100km ride of the year, but more importantly my first ride since being diagnosed with Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (a type of lung disease)
> Lately when out on the bike I was having trouble getting up hills, I've never been the quickest up hills but was noticeably slower and I was having real trouble breathing. I thought I had a chest infection so I went to the docs.
> Doc said chest was clear, no infection but as I was having pains best go for an x-ray to rule out the big C. That came back clear so then it was a spirometry test. This came back with this C.O.P.D. Basically the airwaves in my lungs tighten up and I can't exhale a lung full of air, meaning the next breath I take in isn't enough air so I have trouble breathing while pushing myself (i.e cycling up hills)
> It's my own fault. I smoked. For 25 years. No one else to blame but myself. Doc said it was a mild form of the disease, it comes in 3 stages mild, medium, severe. Severe being life threatening. She said giving up smoking 4 years ago and starting to cycle was the best thing I could of done. She also said the disease won't go away, it won't get any worse, but won't get better. Treatment is limited, Inhalers is about it. I have 2, a preventative one (steroid) to be taken twice a day and a reliever to use as and when I need it.
> ...


Well done!!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jan 2015)

I've had a few little niggles this month like a cold at the beginning-mid month and hurting my knee on my first commute of 2015 which has just started to ease.
On Tuesday evening that familiar cold feeling came on again..... But I'd said I wanted to do the imperial century a month, and I wasn't brave enough to leave it til next Saturday!
My first loop was a 25 mile 9am start with Norman, it was really nice, no wind, a bit of ice about, but generally lovely. We rode down to Gamlingay.
Once back home Mrs Dave was ready in her (my) thermal bib longs etc. she's not been out since early November, and in a few weekends she's on a bike in Mallorca with me so she needs to get back in the saddle!
We did the Gransdens loop. It was a steady speed and considering the chill weather and no time on the bike Jo did really well.
I left her at home and set out again to get the 100 in. I was going to head out toward Grafham Water but a fair headwind had got up, so I opted for a reverse of the loop with Norman this morning.
I then went into Cambridge and rode around the usual tourist spots, but also out to far flung places like Chesterton where I normally don't cycle. I went over that impressive white cycle/ped bridge.
Once back home I had to go round the block once just to ease that total over the 100 mile mark.
There can be a hurricane next Saturday as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Basil.B (25 Jan 2015)

Longest ride this year for me, 35 miles.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2015)

Nothing exciting a mere 16 miles around Whalley Langho and Blackburn then back home. It was a good job i took my cheapo Aldi pocket rocket as the light drizzle turned to heavy rain. When my hands get wet then cold it's time to head back home.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Jan 2015)

I really enjoy reading through these rides,I don't manage it every week but when I do I often recognise many of the places / routes I have done in the past and of course it is always good to read about those I have ridden with in the past.
A cracking day for riding and unfortunately we couldn't get out on the fixed bikes until nearly 1pm. It began with a bit of interest, we had only just set off, about 5oom done, crossing a roundabout I glance to my right and see a guy in all the gear on a road bike on the cycle path, think it a bit odd but then forgot about it. A mile further on we turned left into the wind and this same guy comes steaming past us with a quick hello. Now normally we would have let it go because we weren't at all warmed up, but the same thing happened yesterday within a half mile of the same place, on that occasion we went different ways a short distance further on. It seems to happen to us a lot and I am convinced it is a woman on a pink bike wearing a pink wooly hat that has them thinking "I will show her how quick I am, this will be an easy scalp".
Back to today, we are travelling up a very slight gradient into the wind at around the 15 mph mark, after he overtakes dr_pink glances back at me and I say words to the effect "bloody hell not again". She takes this as a sign to accelerate and quickly closes the gap, we are moving at 16.4 mph, not bad I think into a headwind. Within a few hundred metres he quite literally bonked and went into a lowspinnycompactthingy. Dr_pink was very nice and asked him if he was from around here and he replied he was from Oakham same as us. We then left him.
I have said this before, but please know what you are capable of before making an idiot of yourself, it would have been far more sensible to [in his shoes] sit a few metres back and see if our speed was compatible, or come alongside and have a chat.
After all that we only did 42 miles but it was hilly and relatively quick, these 2 pics sum it up fairly well.





Looking down on Rutland Water and Oakham


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2015)

Another training Run for next Sunday's event, I'll be glad when it's over, it's killing my legs! I miss my bike. 5.51 miles along the Old railway track and Grand Union Canal in Tiverton, feck me it was hard work, lovely canal though, really well maintained. My longest run ever ever ever.






What was I doing in Tiverton? Don't ask!


----------



## Simontm (25 Jan 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Unusually for me I actually had a route planned, aiming for around the 30 mile mark. Heading out at 0900hrs there was still a fair bit of ice about and I spent the first few miles heading out through Chertsey listening to my tyres (a hint picked up on this very forum), and they were crackling away nicely, so all the roundabouts and corners were taken steadily. Out through Walton, Molesey and into Bushy Park, getting a little lost again before finding my way out into Hampton. Very busy in Bushy Park, lots of runners and dog walkers, not many bikes though. From there it was back through Lower Sunbury, Shepperton, Laleham, Staines. Having not quite notched up 30 miles I added an extra loop out through Stroud, nearly implanting myself into the side of a Nissan squishsquash with a dozey driver. I'd prepped for stopping as she hadn't even looked my way before pulling out of a side road
> Quick run around Lyne and Chertsey saw me home with 35.4 miles done, another metric half century and my biggest ride since Octobers op. Getting back into it now
> Must stop for a picky or 2 next time out, been so focussed on cracking along that I keep forgetting...


Went through Bushy Park at about 11 and it has picked up a bit with cyclists


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2015)

Donger said:


> Well, that's my first audax of the year out of the way now, and a ride I can post on the Century a Month Challenge thread for January. It was the 105km Jack and Grace Cotton Memorial Audax from Aztec West at Almondsbury. Basically a 65 mile Bristol-Gloucester-Bristol ride that came right through my home patch and along many of the roads regularly used by the Kingsway CC on our Sunday rides. It was a chilly, frosty morning, and it didn't bode well when I had to scrape ice off the car.
> 
> View attachment 77870
> Gromit was at the registration area at Aztec West.
> ...



Well done.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I managed 21 miles on a bit of a tour through Clitheroe and surrounding villages. I thought about tackling Pendle Hill but made my excuses and decided to leave it till when the snow has gone.


Surely the snow was on the hillside and not on the road! 

You can see from my photo a few posts back what Waddington Fell was like yesterday, and the Nick o' Pendle looked like that from a distance.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Surely the snow was on the hillside and not on the road!
> 
> You can see from my photo a few posts back what Waddington Fell was like yesterday, and the Nick o' Pendle looked like that from a distance.



I thought about doing Pendle Hill today but the drizzle,mist and Sunday drivers put me off.


You weren't cycling through Billington this afternoon at around 3 o clock by the way?


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> Another training Run for next Sunday's event, I'll be glad when it's over, it's killing my legs! I miss my bike. 5.51 miles along the Old railway track and Grand Union Canal in Tiverton, feck me it was hard work, lovely canal though, really well maintained. My longest run ever ever ever.
> 
> View attachment 77937
> 
> ...


Just thank yourself you're not in Abertawe....


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I thought about doing Pendle Hill today but the drizzle,mist and Sunday drivers put me off.
> 
> 
> You weren't cycling through Billington this afternoon at around 3 o clock by the way?


No, I had a lazy day in today!

I might do a local loop tomorrow to bank some more miles. I am about 150 miles down on where my total ride distance should be by now, but I nearly always have a slow start in January.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> You weren't cycling through Billington this afternoon at around 3 o clock by the way?


If you saw someone riding a Blue Basso like mine, it was probably @sackville d, a local rider with a very similar bike.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> If you saw someone riding a Blue Basso like mine, it was probably @sackville d, a local rider with a very similar bike.




There were three cyclists,i couldn't make out the bikes the drizzle made it hard to see. They were passing Billington Brass Band Club as i was contemplating going through Painter Wood. I've seen these blokes before,i just thought you might've been one of them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2015)

Day in due to Parish Annual Meeting, Done by noon after brunch and a meeting, then a trip to the grocery store and 11 miles on the indoor recumbent trainer, would have gotten out except for snow/sleet falling through the day. Bitter cold return has been taken out of the forecast, so a return to outdoor riding may be in the works for Wednesday. Yesterday's ride also saw other riders, a phenomenon quite rare lately, even with the nicer winter weather.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> There were three cyclists,i couldn't make out the bikes the drizzle made it hard to see. They were passing Billington Brass Band Club as i was contemplating going through Painter Wood. I've seen these blokes before,i just thought you might've been one of them.


That's what I call heavy drizzle!

I only get out there about once a month at most because it is at least a 40 mile round trip from here by the most direct route which is busy and boring as far as Padiham. I dislike the A671 from Padiham to Spring Wood for similar reasons, but at least now I use the lanes through Read instead.


----------



## Dark46 (26 Jan 2015)

Well I was late getting out of the house today ( @Donger is thinking nothing new) and missed the KCC. 

People were talking about going up Cleeve Hill and i wanted to do 40 miles. So I thought let's go for it. 

I know the way I wanted to go as I deliver in the area. I wasn't going to push it as Cleeve Hill is long and steep I'm. 

I didn't encounter much traffic which was a good thing,and the lights seemed to be with me so didn't unclip to often. I headed for Gloucester business park and then headed up to the A46 to Shurdington and Cheltenham. I took the road into Charlton Kings then took the back roads to eventually come out by Cheltenham Race Course. 

From there it was right at the light to Sandown and upto Cleeve Hill. I had a few problems changing on to the lower ring but finally got there. 

Going up Cleeve Hill was was easier than I expected but was still passed by a few people on road bikes. Coming down the other side was great and passed 2 of the people that passed me up hill. 

In Winchcombe I stopped for about 5 mins. I took the wrong road out and found myself at Teddington services. Then headed down the. A46 towards Cheltenham in a head . It was almost as bad as coming home from Tewkesbury a few weeks ago. 

Just outside Bishops Cleeve I turned right towards go to Staverton and Churchdown. Going down the main road it still amazes me how people pull right over to the curb as quickly as possible after just passing you . From there I justcwent straight through the centre of Gloucester and back to home.

I wanted to do 40 miles getting ready next weekends first Sportive. It ended up being 53 miles which is my biggest ride ever. 

So what next ? I guess 75 miles , but hopefully I might have a road bike before I attempt that.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jan 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Day in due to Parish Annual Meeting, Done by noon after brunch and a meeting, then a trip to the grocery store and 11 miles on the indoor recumbent trainer, would have gotten out except for snow/sleet falling through the day. Bitter cold return has been taken out of the forecast, so a return to outdoor riding may be in the works for Wednesday. Yesterday's ride also saw other riders, a phenomenon quite rare lately, even with the nicer winter weather.





"indoor recumbent trainer"...... everybody else calls that a chair!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2015)

It's a good chair for keeping fit in the winter, then.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2015)

My ride to day was a wee bit lumpy


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> My ride to day was a wee bit lumpy
> 
> View attachment 77981


You must've needed grip hooks to get up some of those hills.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2015)

I was hoping to get out fairly early today, but the rain was lingering around a bit longer that was forecasted, so I descaled the coffee machine instead. Once that task had been completed, I Nikwaxed all of my waterproof clothing. Then, as the weather had dried up, I popped out in my day clothes for a few miles. Just to the library, and into Wilko for a couple of bits and pieces.
As I had an hour or two to spare, I added a bit of a loupe to the rideback.






The newish Marina on the Nene near the town centre.

Back home on 15 miles. That tots up to just over 500km for the year so far.

https://www.strava.com/activities/246409308


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Jan 2015)

After a week in the UK I Flew back in to Northern Cyprus again last night so had a few things to catch up with then it was a quick blast around the block , just 12 miles before sunset on what was a warm and sunny afternoon here just like a warm English spring day. Got a dodgy usb cable so cant upload from garmin today..no big deal.


----------



## Saluki (26 Jan 2015)

First ride for a week today. Just to the hospital to meet Hubster. I took a new quick route as I was getting short on time due to laziness and needing to finish that cup of tea that I had.
I headed for Bowthorpe, turned left to Colney and then right to the Hospital. I went past the hospital and up the hill on the cyclepath, scalping some skinny University student type on his BSO MTB after he said something about me being a bit fat for hill climbing (it's only 60 yards or so for heavens sake). I yelled back "This Girl Can" and off I went. I looked back from the top of the wee hill and Student-boy was pushing his BSO MTB up the hill. It seems that 'That Boy Couldn't' Poor boy will probably need therapy after being well and truly scalped by a fat old bird .

I went past the roundabout, still on the cyclepath and up the rest off the hill (Colney Lane) and through the bollards that allow bikes and dog walkers through to the residential bit of Colney Lane and Cringleford. I rode along there for a wee bit before turning right and, still on a cycle-path shared pavement thing, down the hill against the one way traffic and then on to the bikes only cycle path to Roundhouse Roundabout. From then I followed my usual route to the hospital, all 1.5 miles of it. I did have to go past the hospital and a quick lap of the car park as Hubster wasn't in the layby and I didn't want to stand around getting cold.

7.65 miles in 37 mins, which is not bad for cycle path riding.
When we got home Hubster said we should cycle commute to our dog walking job. We got most of the way there and Hubster remembered that he had forgotten to get the client's house key out of the car  so we rode back home. That gave another 2.6 miles with 100' of climbing (that's a lot for Norfolk) in 16 mins. We took the car to the client's house after that, along with our wee pup as that client's dog loves our wee Toffee pup and she gets a good run about with him.

91 miles so far this year. That's pretty good for me in January but I feel, that it's really pitiful in the grand scheme of things. 3 times as far as I rode last January though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> After a week in the UK I Flew back in to Northern Cyprus again last night so had a few things to catch up with then it was a quick blast around the block , just 12 miles before sunset on what was a warm and sunny afternoon here just like a warm English spring day. Got a dodgy usb cable so cant upload from garmin today..no big deal.



your post's always make me feel unhappy BaB...jelousy is a terible thing...expecting a very cold week here..
off out for a mtb night ride weds so that should be fun in the woods with a - temp expected...


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> You must've needed grip hooks to get up some of those hills.


It rather depends on the scales of the 2 axes - they could be 10 ft drags over many miles, or 1,000 ft cliffs!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2015)

Just a quick blat down the bank and shops for some milk. 5.45 cold, windy grey miles. Saw some Red Kites bullying a crow, tried to take some photos but by the time I got the phone of I out they had fecked off.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Jan 2015)

numbnuts said:


> My ride to day was a wee bit lumpy
> 
> View attachment 77981


That looks like either the Dolomites or Arizona, that or the time line is a tad squished.

Colin beat me to it


----------



## toptom (26 Jan 2015)

No probs mate hope you felt ok afterwards look forward to the next 100km and the beacon maybe


----------



## Jon George (26 Jan 2015)

Saluki said:


> I yelled back "This Girl Can" and off I went. I looked back from the top of the wee hill and Student-boy was pushing his BSO MTB up the hill.


This reminds me of a story one of my sisters tells about her and our mother both approaching Bishop's Hill (a wicked little rise in Ipswich close to where I live) while both on bikes. My mother apparently yelled at my sister "Race you to the top!" and my sister - in her early twenties at the time - thought "There's no way I'm going to let her beat me!" and promptly got out of the saddle and huffed and puffed her way to the top. While beginning to experience something close to a coronary, she quickly turned back to see her close our mother was. Mum was still near the bottom, pushing her bike, waving and laughing fit to burst.


----------



## howdenbiker (26 Jan 2015)

Should have been a normal ride home but shouldn't have had that cup of tea at 4pm. Stopped for a comfort break in a dark secluded spot only to be caught mid flow by the Kings Cross to Hull train as it passed by, about 20 feet away and was illuminated by the lights from the windows..............


----------



## Donger (26 Jan 2015)

howdenbiker said:


> Should have been a normal ride home but shouldn't have had that cup of tea at 4pm. Stopped for a comfort break in a dark secluded spot only to be caught mid flow by the Kings Cross to Hull train as it passed by, about 20 feet away and was illuminated by the lights from the windows..............


  Wouldn't worry about it. Train passengers get to see worse than that sometimes. I remember an article in the paper 10 or so years back about a passenger train that pulled to an unscheduled stop near Tring just as a trouserless man was getting somewhat over-familiar with a goat in the middle of a field nearby! And that was in broad daylight.


----------



## mooseracer (26 Jan 2015)

Evening ride for me, same 50 miles as yesterday, but better conditions today so more enjoyable.

https://www.strava.com/activities/246574435/


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Jan 2015)

Monday was MTB day 

Took a short trip up to the Newcastleton 7 Stanes site, and it has changed somewhat! The old trailhead is now closed and all routes now begin from the centre of the village. This means easier access to cake 

Now that the Blue trail was longer, I figured once around each trail should be about right, so off I set. They've built a new bridge over the river to get access to the woods, but the bridge is uphill, followed by a 20% off-road climb . So much for an easy start!





After a couple of large lumps on tarmac, there is a very nice singletrack climb that I was really enjoying when I came across a bit of an issue:





Oh well, a bit of lift and jump and we were off again. There is more forest road climbing to get to the start of the next singletrack, which is the same as it always has been, and great fun. Then it's trailing all the way round the forest roads again to get to the new end section.





A big well done to whoever laid this out, it's a massive laugh and it drops you all the way back to the lumpy road, where you retrace your steps back across the bridge, and head back to the village for a feed . I opted for a sausage roll and a macaroni pie 

Suitably refuelled, it was time for the Red route. This is much more technical in places and I still chicken out of some of the larger features, but it's very satisfying just to get round. On the way I had to add to my collection of Stane photos. Newcastleton has the Border Stane 





21 miles and nearly 3000ft of climb. Yep, it's a hilly ride which will be good training for me  Well pleased with today.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Jan 2015)

Finally got back out on the bike, don't think I'll be on it again for a couple of weeks

Top of the Berwyns (almost). Every gate was shut and padlocked Not happy!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2015)

I managed 17 miles last night on my usual routes. Quite mild and hardly any wind,even the grit had been washed away with Sunday night's heavy rain. Maybe another ride on Tuesday but with the predicted snow that could be it till next Sunday.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2015)

Another run today, 2.06 miles along the old railway track, the training runs are easing up now, according to my training plan I have ease off a bit for the big day on Sunday, apparently. Also my fast pace to date. 






I feckin' hate running.


----------



## Jon George (27 Jan 2015)

Having been attracted to the idea of the metric/imperial fifty per month challenge, I've been popping in a few 50kms so far, but decided to go for 50 miler, today. (I've been having upper back/neck problems and I wanted to see how such a long ride might aggravate it.) I essentially went around most of the countryside immediately outside Ipswich. (Shotley, East Bergolt, Hadleigh, Westerfield.) Like a number of others recently, I realised I wasn't going to quite make it via the planned route and had to detour through various estates to make my claim.
Not many photos today - I had my head down wondering what the hell I was doing most of the time.

One of The Orwell - just as I was beginning to warm up and comprehend what I was planning to do. 







Oh, crossed fingers, but, so far, no neck pain.


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Jan 2015)

After Saturdays little altercation with the ice & tarmac I was in need of some cheering up so what better way than to acquire the new steed that I was planning on getting later in the year, now. 

So today's ride was only 13 miles around some local roads just as a little test ride & to make sure there was no lasting damage to my bruised carcass. Pleased to say I loved the ride & nothing hurt!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/246866188









Out in the park & back at home where she'll live until the better weather comes!!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2015)

@Goonerobes nice bike.


----------



## howdenbiker (27 Jan 2015)

My ride home included a stop to pick up my new Selby Cycle Club jacket and shorts :-)


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2015)

The 4th ride in 4 days,not bad for January! 17 miles of the usual plus i did an 80 minute "power walk" with the dog afterwards.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> The 4th ride in 4 days,not bad for January! 17 miles of the usual plus i did an 80 minute "power walk" with the dog afterwards.


I haven't done much overall in January, but a burst of riding over the past 6 days got 180 kms (113 miles) in!

I will probably not be riding for the next few days though. It was bloody windy today, but it is going to get worse, with wintry showers thrown in ... 

Back to the gym bike!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't done much overall in January, but a burst of riding over the past 6 days got 180 kms (113 miles) in!
> 
> I will probably not be riding for the next few days though. It was bloody windy today, but it is going to get worse, with wintry showers thrown in ...
> 
> Back to the gym bike!




The expected bad weather is the reason why i've done 4 rides on the trot, before it arrives. Maybe it wont be as bad as they say? Anyway i've passed last January's total miles so i'm quite happy. Not that i'm counting!


----------



## Cush (28 Jan 2015)

Back to Newcastle yesterday, ride to Carlisle via A69, train to Newcastle, thanks to silly pricing on the trains I had to catch an earlier one than I wanted. (Fares £2.95 on 13.32 £10+ on 14:36, £2.95 on 15:28) but a plus to this, was that because i had two hours to spare in Newcastle I was able to explore the area between the museum of the North (Hancocks) the civic centre and the exhibition park and town moor , some of these places I haven't seen in over 50 + years. Not a great mileage but interesting and riding home along the Plains Road between Wetheral and the A69 at 23:00 was, should we say enlightening, if only because of two souped up mini's overtaking me at sped in a built up area.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2015)

I had quite a late finish yesterday/this morning, so wasn't really feeling keen on the alarm waking me up at 07:30, ready for a mate ad a friend of his calling round at 08:30 ish for a ride. Never mind, buoyed up with a double espresso, we set out for a very windy circuit of the town, taking in Moulton Village, Pitsford and the Reservoir (we didn't ride round it as I had to be home by 11:30 ish.






A quick stop off at Pitsford Cycles to look at the bikes and stuff, then time to head in the general direction of home.






I've always liked this sign on the wall outside the shop.

We rode back via the flattest route as the chap with us is just starting to get out on a bike. The only hill to get up was towards Merry Toms Crossing to the Brampton Valley Way






It's a bit of a lump to ride up, especially with a raging side and headwind blowing us all over the track. As we got to the town end of the old railway track, the rain started persisting it down. Not much seemed to reach the ground at first as it was being blasted horizontally. Never mind, my Nikwaxing held most of it out, apart from what dripped down my neck and ran down my legs to fill the boots up 

At least I had a tailwind on the last 6 miles home after we went our separate ways in the town centre.

22.5 miles, at an extremely leisurely pace in quite rubbish weather. At least it wasn't cold. Typing this now, looking out of the window and being dazzled by the sunshine!! 

Off to w*rk now... Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/247266400


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

What

A

Blumen'

Awful

Day!

GAh! I had a plan that I would do a long ride today, but I knew as soon as I got up and saw the weather my plans were scuppered. I went out anyway to see what would happen, so 8.30ish off I went, and came straight back because I forgot my water bottles, came back and got them, once on the road and off to Wantage it rained and the wind was up, well up, the cross winds were scary, making me wobble quite a lot, 8.5 miles in at Wantage I decided that perhaps my lights were not up to standard for the weather so I went to the LBS to get some emergency stunt lights but the shop was closed all day. Gah! so, I went to the coffee shop had a coffee and pastry whilst I reviewed the situation, then heavens opened an my bike blew over in the wind.

I let the rain pass, and decided I would crack on and head roughly in the direction of home, took a wrong turn and headed into the wind for about 5 miles, in Childrey I stopped to check which way to go, the wind blew my reading glasses from face into the middle of the road, and when I turned the bike around to set off again the wind lifted the bike off the road. That was it, I had had enough. I set off home, trying to find sheltered routes and at the same time trying to get some miles in, it didn't seem to matter which direction I was going there was always a cross or a headwind to sap the en.

35.18 today, not as much as I wanted to do, but I was not feeling the love today so feck it!





Shop closed for "Staff Training"




Wetness




Nice pastry






Grey clouds at Childrey





And windy




Tree down




I saw this house in place called Ginge, gutted by fire, that must've been terrifying.





Nearly home





Dirty bike, never did drink the contents of the water bottles.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> What
> 
> A
> 
> ...


Well done for trying to get a decent ride in, but ...




... couldn't you squeeze a set of Crud Roadracers or other bodge mudguards onto your poor bike!  

(I just put some new Cruds on mine and have been grateful for them on 2 wet, mucky rides since then.)


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well done for trying to get a decent ride in, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could, but I can't be bottomed. I do own some proper mudguards for that bike, for winter use, I took them off last summer and I never got round to putting them back on. Too late now to put them back on, it'll be summer again in a minute.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> I could, but I can't be bottomed. I do own some proper mudguards for that bike, for winter use, I took them off last summer and I never got round to putting them back on. Too late now to put them back on, it'll be summer again in a minute.


You know what you have just done, don't you - doomed us to the longest winter in history ...I bet it will still be snowing in May!


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jan 2015)

Set out this morning into a fine misty rain, safe in the knowledge that if I stayed North of the M3 then it would be a dry ride. The plan was a flattish route (unplanned of course), aiming for another 30 miler. All nice going out through Lyne and onwards towards Chobham, the misty rain clearing after the first few miles. As I approached Chobham it started raining, not hard enough to worry about, but I detoured out into Chobham Woods via 'The Steep' (not sure how that fits with the flat ride principle..) to give shelter if needed. Might as well have not bothered as the rain stopped as I came back out of the woods by the M3. And then started again in earnest, absolutely belted down. Cue bike thrown in hedge, closely followed by me. Stood for 5 mins waiting for it to ease up, then gave up, put the overtrousers on and got on with it. I ended up doing the reverse of a ride last week, out through Sunninghill & Windlesham. Never really brightened up, and that wind was a nightmare. Found myself near home with only 28 miles done, so a lap round Virginia Water and Thorpe, where I came across a nobber who thought overtaking a cyclist in a strong primary approaching a T junction was a good plan By this time it was pouring down again, so he got his nice Lexus knob extension all wet on the inside because he was desperate to wind the passenger window down and tell me how nice my bike was (at least, I think that's what he said...).
32.7 miles, and a flat ride which included the most climbing I've ever done on a single ride, 1608ft. Have to say it was a tough ride today, would have gladly given up at the 28 mile mark, but that nagging target of 31.07 miles was there again. It's still your fault, @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Set out this morning into a fine misty rain, safe in the knowledge that if I stayed North of the M3 then it would be a dry ride. The plan was a flattish route (unplanned of course), aiming for another 30 miler. All nice going out through Lyne and onwards towards Chobham, the misty rain clearing after the first few miles. As I approached Chobham it started raining, not hard enough to worry about, but I detoured out into Chobham Woods via 'The Steep' (not sure how that fits with the flat ride principle..) to give shelter if needed. Might as well have not bothered as the rain stopped as I came back out of the woods by the M3. And then started again in earnest, absolutely belted down. Cue bike thrown in hedge, closely followed by me. Stood for 5 mins waiting for it to ease up, then gave up, put the overtrousers on and got on with it. I ended up doing the reverse of a ride last week, out through Sunninghill & Windlesham. Never really brightened up, and that wind was a nightmare. Found myself near home with only 28 miles done, so a lap round Virginia Water and Thorpe, where I came across a nobber who thought overtaking a cyclist in a strong primary approaching a T junction was a good plan By this time it was pouring down again, so he got his nice Lexus knob extension all wet on the inside because he was desperate to wind the passenger window down and tell me how nice my bike was (at least, I think that's what he said...).
> 32.7 miles, and a flat ride which included the most climbing I've ever done on a single ride, 1608ft. Have to say it was a tough ride today, would have gladly given up at the 28 mile mark, but that nagging target of 31.07 miles was there again. It's still your fault, @ColinJ


That's the spirit!

I got battered by the wind yesterday and it is worse today, so I stayed indoors in the warm.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 Jan 2015)

35 mies up my mountain ..garmin express still not syncing


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jan 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> 35 mies up my mountain ..garmin express still not syncing


Make sure you are using an official garmin cable and not any old cable that fits. Believe it or not, it does make a difference with my edge 200 & 705, yet the edge 500 would happily use any cable to synch!


----------



## Dirk (28 Jan 2015)

Busy renovating living room at the moment so cycling is suffering.
However, I did some recycling!
Dumped a load of stone from an old fire place and a load of other stuff off at Ilfracombe tip, then on to the swimming pool and did 65 lengths (1 mile). Lunch at Wetherspoons, then back home to rip skirting boards off.
Hoping to get out more next week once I've broken the back of the job.


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2015)

My ride today was...

Probably a bit foolhardy!

Despite the weather - rain, wind, hail etc, I couldn't bear not to have my Wednesday afternoon ride. I was just about to close the garage door as a heavy hail storm started so I went back indoors to pull the cord tight at the back of my neck on my jacket and add the balaclava to my ear warmer. It stopped as quick as it started, allowing me to enjoy a head on battle into the wind and bright sunshine along the East Lancs path plus some extra side roads I've added for about 13 miles before the hail and sleet /snow returned. I found a bridge near Haydock golf course to shelter from the worst of it. My return journey was easier with the wind behind me but I couldn't take advantage of it on the down hills because the path was all snowy. The last 5 miles were dry and fast but I had to go home to thaw out my toes!
A lucky 25 miles today brings my January total up to 200 miles which was my monthly average for the whole of 2014!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jan 2015)

Just got in at 10pm ,had shower as sweat was really feeling cold in that wind,really good night ride round wakerley woods.
2 hrs riding and my helmet light failed after an hour..thats not good on off piste very muddy wet trails..
ill post a pic or 2 tomorrow as my bike is quite possibly the muddiest ever..


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2015)

Did 200 yards on the roadie, turned around and got the MTB:


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2015)

@dan_bo that looks horrid! 

No ride today, my last training run before the big day on Sunday, Hurrah! 2.05 miles tailwind on the way out, but the heading on the way back slowed me down quite a bit. A lovely morning on the raised railway track, sunny bright and cold.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> @dan_bo that looks horrid!
> 
> No ride today, my last training run before the big day on Sunday, Hurrah! 2.05 miles tailwind on the way out, but the heading on the way back slowed me down quite a bit. A lovely morning on the raised railway track, sunny bright and cold.
> 
> View attachment 78239




What you doing Sunday Carl?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2015)

dan_bo said:


> What you doing Sunday Carl?



This http://winterrunseries.co.uk/route


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> This http://winterrunseries.co.uk/route




Ah get in it'll be good that.


----------



## Jon George (29 Jan 2015)

A quick recalculation after seeing that winter was heading to Suffolk saw me with my bum on a seat cycling this morning, rather than my bum on a seat, writing. Another 50km effort out to the west of Ipswich.
Here's a pic of Barham Church to remind you what the sun looks like. (It may be some time.)


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2015)

Jon George said:


> A quick recalculation after seeing that winter was heading to Suffolk saw me with my bum on a seat cycling this morning, rather than my bum on a seat, writing. Another 50km effort out to the west of Ipswich.
> Here's a pic of Barham Church to remind you what the sun looks like. (It may be some time.)
> View attachment 78262


Nice pic.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2015)

After last night's ride..before and after clean.check out that mec...


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jan 2015)

My fingers and toes were throbbing when i got back about an hour ago. I did 18.5 miles in horrendous hail showers. I was ok till i got in the house then the fingers started hurting like @~#k! Don't ever fall into the trap of sticking them in hot water,it'll make the pain 5 times worse! Gently warm them in lukewarm water or a few inches above a radiator.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jan 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> My fingers and toes were throbbing when i got back about an hour ago. I did 18.5 miles in horrendous hail showers. I was ok till i got in the house then the fingers started hurting like @~#k! Don't ever fall into the trap of sticking them in hot water,it'll make the pain 5 times worse! Gently warm them in lukewarm water or a few inches above a radiator.


Liked for going out in some rather horrible weather, not the pain afterwards


----------



## fatjel (29 Jan 2015)

Took the bike out of the shed to find a flat tyre.. Giant defy ownership is becoming testing. 
Fixed that just in time for a neighbor to pop round with a puncture.. He's got no car cycles everywhere 
with no pump , spare tube or anything. Optimist or idiot ? So two punctures fixed I went out
Only managed 24km including a lunch break. Was so cold. 
Worst days cycling this year lol


https://app.strava.com/activities/247858958


----------



## gavgav (29 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> This http://winterrunseries.co.uk/route


Good luck, hope it goes well


----------



## thetribe (29 Jan 2015)

Went out this afternoon on the tourer as I thought everything had defrosted and the snow/ice had disappeared, turned out there was still some sneaky white stuff, most of it on the inclines! Just did my usual loop and have hit 84miles for the month, need to squeeze in 16miles tomorrow to hit my target for the friendly challenge group I'm a member of #12x100 (12 months of 100 leisure miles per month)

https://www.strava.com/activities/247760116


----------



## djb1971 (29 Jan 2015)

Wasnt missing a snow ride. 

My ride today looked liked this.......


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Jan 2015)

like a tour of Narnia, absolutely lovely. Mrs drives in and was complaining of slush and queues.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (30 Jan 2015)

Haven't been out on the bike for a week. Too much snow in t'last coupla days,
This morning, had to content ourselves with this, instead:

View: http://youtu.be/bAAFnwmJWO0

That was Chrissie, followin' me up the south face of Lantern Pike.
Sorry it's not cyclin'


----------



## Jon George (30 Jan 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Haven't been out on the bike for a week. Too much snow in t'last coupla days,
> This morning, had to content ourselves with this, instead:
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/bAAFnwmJWO0
> ...



Brilliant! For some reason "I'm going outside and I may be some time" springs to mind.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (30 Jan 2015)

Jon George said:


> Brilliant! For some reason "I'm going outside and I may be some time" springs to mind.


Yeah, it does feel a bit like that don't it. Happily, we're both quite comfy in this sort of environment. We were wild camping on the slopes of Kinder Scout last weekend


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Yeah, it does feel a bit like that don't it. Happily, we're both quite comfy in this sort of environment. We were wild camping on the slopes of Kinder Scout last weekend


The jealous factor has just hit!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (30 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The jealous factor has just hit!


Sorry Emma. How's it goin'? Search for a trike turned anythin' up yet?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Sorry Emma. How's it goin'? Search for a trike turned anythin' up yet?


Have something in the pipe line new using the rear wheel off my nomad to use the Rohloff hub  the wheel will be interchange between the 2 bikes if I can ever use 2 wheels again! Sadly camping is a way off right now as is any chance of mountaineering again.


----------



## xzenonuk (31 Jan 2015)

had a 27 mile ride earlier, i only went out for a short one lol, ended up along silverknowes which was icy as hell along the shaded bits on the coastal path, then headed along past granton and asda etc and ended up on the water of leith path, eventually got too the top of leith on the road and reminded my self why i hate cycling on princess street lol, headed to west end and had a rest just around the corner from where i get therapy since its a lot less busy and has a nice view of the back or side of the castle rather than sit on a seat in princess street with hundreds of people all crowded and walking fast, plus they somehow manage to knock into my bike or me when im sitting on a seat lol

headed from the west end on the road to the cramond brig (oops it is the miller and carter steak house now) and decided to take the longer off road scenic route which goes through dalmeny estate, damn the ground looked all even on parts but i knew there are pot holes there, and even then they were hard to spot, my front wheel kept crashing through the top layer of ice on pot holes covered in snow lol

eventually came out at the bottom of queensferry and headed up the road 

would of went further but i didn't plan for a long ride so no back pack with an extra litre of water etc think i done good at managing the 700 ml water bottle though, then got breakfast about an hour or so after i got back in the house


----------



## thetribe (31 Jan 2015)

This was yesterday's ride, which I mentioned in another topic.

My wife got her new bike and I'd already planned to go out today so we decided her first ride would be a 5 mile loop then I'd leave her to head the last few hundred yards up home while I turned off and completed my last few miles to hit my January target. 1.5 miles and 8 minutes into a massive smile inducing ride we heard a CLACK CLACK noise, when she stopped it looked like there was half a hedge attached to her front wheel and it was hitting the mudguard, removing the vegetation all we heard was a dreaded HISSSSSSSS, yup, it was a huge thorn that caused the damage.

I had my repair kit but she decided as we weren't far from home she'd just turn round and head home and told me to carry on, I turned with her and headed back to where I would have left her anyway and as she took her baby back home I selfishly completed my total of 100+ miles for January. Headed up the coast and back, wind at my side and the sea a little choppier than the last time I rode past, looked lovely though, if a little cold.






* January by the numbers *
Number of rides - six
Total time riding - 8 hours 28 minutes
Distance traveled - 101.8 miles
Amount climbed - 3,050 feet


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2015)

Did a circular route out to Chipping Sodbury for a quick coffee, noticed this tool stand & pump outside the local Waitrose !






Back via Pucklechurch enjoying a northerly tailwind along the Westerleigh road 8-) down Coxgrove Hill ( for a change ) then along the Ring road cycle path. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/248461043


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jan 2015)

Am I glad I did my January 100 last Sunday!

Just a short 11.22 mile loop around Bourn with Mrs Dave AND the boy wonder! 
The last time we all rode together was a lap of Grafham Water when a young Thomas negotiated a bend far too quickly and ended up in a hedge!

No dramas today. We kind of lazed about and drank tea, listened to the radio and then got going just as it started to spit. The spit turned to rain, the rain turned to sleet and the sleet turned to full on snow. Once home the snow flakes were huge. I'd have preferred big fluffy flakes to the early rain. Thankfully the wind was fairly tame, but all the same it was testing.

As some of you wil know, the road from Toft to Hardwick is a steady rise that in the right conditions can be a bit testing, and Jo found it tough today, but she spun a steady rhythm and conquered it!

AND she came circuit training with me last night..... By June she'll be kicking my arse!


----------



## Saluki (31 Jan 2015)

It's raining and horrible out there. The last mile and a half today were soggy and very very cold. I needed to ride 8.5 something today to reach my January 100 mile target that I set for myself. I was only a bit adrift, so after work - when it was rather warm and sunny - we changed and headed off out.

The plan was to ride to Taverham and back but the temperature dropped as the sun went in and the blue skies vanished. We got as far as Drayton and said 'stuff this' and headed back. Knowing full well that it's only 5 and a bit miles there and back we went straight on (ish) at the end of our bit of the Marriotts Way and headed toward Sloughbottom Park on the outskirts of the city. Once at the park gate we went right instead of left into the park, up the wee hill which I am sure isn't quite that sharp when I'm walking the dogs, and then right again and followed the path to Waterworks Road. Along this path, we stopped for 5 minutes and chatted with a nice lady with a big shaggy Lurcher, a gorgeous black Greyhound and a little Lhasa Apso type dog, all bundled up in their duvet coats.

From Waterworks Road we could have gone straight over the roundabout, up the hill and to home but felt that it would leave us nearly half a mile adrift, and going straight over that roundabout and dying was not on my 'to do' list today. We went left at the roundabout - there is 40 yards of cycle path for this very purpose, and up that hill instead then turned right at the lights onto Bowthorpe Road and along to where the cycle path starts again. Hubster spotted a brand new LBS - or at least one we've never noticed before - but it was raining quite hard now and our feet were very cold in their thermal socks so we didn't hang about.

We got home just as it really decided to stair rod down and are now in the warm with a cuppa.
8.64 miles averaging 10.7mph, which we are happy with. The mud on the marriotts was horrible, like cycling through porridge. Mmmmm porridge, there's a thought.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (31 Jan 2015)

View: http://youtu.be/sZUaksvU3Uo


----------



## mooseracer (31 Jan 2015)

Darn chilly wind, but a lovely 70 miler

https://www.strava.com/activities/248552355


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2015)

Short 3.5 miles this morning in the sleet to get bread, all my wet weather gear kept me dry-ish. Not long after I got home the sleet stopped so I set out on my proper ride, target today of 27 miles which would see my 2nd month of hitting 500km. Started out OK, cold for the first couple of miles out through Chertsey but by the time I got to Weybridge I was nice and warm. Back across Walton Bridge, and then through Shepperton before stopping in on Dad for a free coffee Felt cold again after leaving there, and not long after the rain started. I stopped at Egham to get my wets on, then headed out through Virginia Water and Lyne before getting home.
Pleased to report the Decathlon £20 rain jacket kept me dry, even if the £4 Sports Direct over trousers didn't..
27 miles done, and so far meeting my stretched stretch target of 10 miles a day average. My aim is 2400 miles this year, 3000 would be nice, 10 a day average better.
After today I am really looking forward to a bit of warmer weather


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Darn chilly wind, but a lovely 70 miler
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/248552355



Good going @mooseracer on a windy day !


----------



## Rustybucket (31 Jan 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/248459266

I really wanted to complete the strava 100km Gran Fondo every month and left it till today to do January. Not in the spirit of a Gran fondo - but decided just to do richmond park - as it was snowing and didnt want to risk icy roads. All I can say is that i have only just about thawed through. got to about -3 degrees! Had snow & cold icy rain - I was freezing and couldnt feel my hands or feet at the end, but really glad I got it done. Saw some poor chap standing at the side of the road puzzled as he had snapped his handle bars in half! Also saw some crazy people just going round in shorts!!!

Im off to eat alot of food and sit by the fire!


----------



## fatjel (31 Jan 2015)

Club easy ride today . Start in Cranbrook 10 am. All the info I had. As I left home it started snowing .
Found the guys in only the second car park I looked in . Went to Tenterton for bacon and eggs then
home again 36 miles in all and a surprising 512m climbing
Bad weather and hills in Kent !!!
https://app.strava.com/activities/248555078

Only 393 miles for January long way off my 10,000 mile target for the year... must try harder

In my defence I did go away for a week. it was cold.. I had a new bike to mend and one day I had a headache


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

Pretty much one of my standard routes, but it is an excuse to post some pictures of snowy hilltops, so here's a little report ...

It was about 2 degrees here today with a cold WNW wind blowing, but more importantly - the sun was shining. I knew it would be lovely up on the tops and I judged that the lanes would probably be passable with care, so I headed up there to check 'em out.

I was just going to do my 23 mile Cragg Vale/Steep Lane loop but it was so nice that I added the steep climb of Midgley Road, and then returned via Height Road and Pecket Well, bringing my total for the day to 43 km (27 miles). I am way down on my daily target forJanuary, but I was ill at the end of December/early January and the weather has been iffy, so I don't feel too bad yet. If it went on for a few months, I would, but my cycling should pick up in February ready for my forum rides starting in March.

I wore full winter gear, and never felt overdressed for the whole ride so I was a bit shocked by what I saw ... I was only 25 minutes into my ride and still feeling a bit chilled when a younger guy rode past WEARING SHORTS! The air temperature was a couple of degrees above freezing, but there has been a stiff, cold. blustery wind blowing all day so the windchill made it feel well below freezing. From Blackstone Edge, he would have had a 30-50 mph descent, depending which way he turned. The windchill on that was bad enough for me, suitably dressed as I was. In shorts - NO WAY! 

The folly of youth! Maybe he felt ok down in the shelter of the valley when he set off? That is at about 100 metres above sea level and it didn't feel too bad in the sun, out of the wind. The road was going up to nearly 400 metres above sea level though, and it was altogether different up there.

So, here are some of my photos ...







You can see the wind whipping up the surface of the reservoir.

I took a left at the top and descended to my left turn on Blue Ball Lane. The windchill was horrid and my ears took a battering, even with a Gore skullcap half covering them. I don't really like completely covering my ears because it cuts awareness of approaching vehicles, but in this case I think I should have covered my ears for the descent. My right ear still hasn't properly recovered over 3 hours after getting home!

I was crossing my fingers that the lanes would be clear. They had been properly gritted the last time I went up there, but we have had a lot of snow on high roads since then.






Yeah, I was right - pretty good to ride on, though that made things slightly riskier by lulling me into a false sense of security. After a couple of Close Encounters of the Slushy Kind on twisty descents, I slowed down and took no chances.

Well, I tried not to take any chances. The thing is - everywhere looked so lovely, I just kept getting distracted by the scenery! It's amazing how much difference the sun makes. If it had been overcast, I would have hated it up there in the cold. With sunshine - great!

When taking the above photo, I was suddenly overcome by the urge to see if I could take a well-framed selfie including my bike, the snowy scenery, and me sporting the latest in designer CycleChat buffs. Spot the deliberate mistake ...

I think the picture turned out well though, considering I could not see what I was doing up there.






Onwards ...

I stopped to take another picture when I was particularly taken by the view over snow-covered hilltops all the way to the Yorkshire TV mast at Emley Moor, near Wakefield.






And here is the last one that I took ...






I would have liked to have taken more, but stopping every few minutes and taking my gloves off was making my hands and feet really cold!

After more chilly descending, I found myself back in Mytholmroyd.

As mentioned above - I decided to go the hard way home - up a steep climb, along, then down, rather than just going the obvious way along the A646 to Hebden Bridge.

I had toyed with the idea of riding up the Keighley Road from Pecket Well to the summit at Cock Hill to check out the snow, but I was feeling a bit chilled and had things to do, so I turned left instead and prepared to ignite the afterburners for a fast 2 km descent to town. That plan was foiled by a couple of scaredy-cat drivers ahead of me. There were going so slowly that I was able to catch them within a few hundred metres, but just a bit too quickly for me to safely overtake with oncoming traffic. My bike is undergeared for that - I spin out its top gear (52/14) at about 35 mph so it isn't a lot of use for overtaking vehicles doing 30 mph!

Well, that's January done ... I would like February to be sunny, dry, mild and wind-free please! 

PS Oh yes - my camera phone worked perfectly this time! I think that the memory card must need pushing in, or its contacts cleaning. It refused to work last time I tried using it in the cold.


----------



## mooseracer (31 Jan 2015)

Spartak said:


> Good going @mooseracer on a windy day !



Thanks, that wind was not pleasant at all.....though the tailwind from Dursley to Thornbury on the A38 was great!!


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2015)

@ColinJ Mytholmroyd? How on Earth do you pronounce Mytholmroyd?


----------



## rafiki (31 Jan 2015)

Windy here in southern Spain. 40kph+ on the way out; rather slower coming home! 25km round trip.


----------



## Soltydog (31 Jan 2015)

Hope from work around 3pm, it was blowing a gale & slinging it down, but I'm really enjoying my cycling at the moment & haven't missed a day this year, so got the gear on & off I went & headed straight into the wind, though I'd get it out of the way early on. Only needed 0.9mile to reach 600 for the month, so that was never in doubt  but I needed about 22.5 miles to hit 1000km for the month. So managed the 3 miles north to Hornsea into the wind & rain then turned & that was pretty much the last i had of full on headwind until the last couple of miles. Headed down through Goxhill, onto Sigglesthorne & towards Long Riston when i felt the front going flat  never a good time, but when its lousy weather & you're running out of daylight, so changed tube & cleaned rim & hands on the nice cold wet grass  & off I went again. Headed to Long Riston, onto Rise (Sarah Beeny territory) up to Hatfield, down to Withernwick & lap of the village to ensure I got the required mileage & then back home, by which time it was getting dark, so didn't have time to stop at the local  & got home 22.9 miles  
January total miles 622, kms 1001. 
Not sure i've ever done that much in a calendar month before, let alone a January


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2015)

CarlP said:


> @ColinJ Mytholmroyd? How on Earth do you pronounce Mytholmroyd?


Ha ha - that was _my_ reaction the first time I came here on the train, about 35 years ago! 

Many people guess Myth (as in myths and legends) - olm (the way it looks) - roid (as in haemo - rrhoid!).

Really it is ... My (not your!) - thum (as in rhy-thm) - roid (as in haemo - rrhoid!). 

Or even ... 'Royd!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2015)

4.6 miles today, as the wind got up and it started to ice as I left home,so I made the route in just under 30 minutes, not bad for the winter bicycle. Forecasting 10 inches of snow, and very cold temps for Monday and Thursday, but moderating into the 20's and 30's in betwixt and after. February will see some improvements in the weather here, if trends bear out. Bad weather is always more bearable when you can see an end of it.


----------



## sgl5gjr (1 Feb 2015)

Only an 8 miler today for me and the teen...... weather machine said 3.4c ... roads were dry and no rain or snow.... but 25 mph wind....
So.... I said to Teen shall we nip out for a run... and she said... okay.... Hit the road and she said lets do a ride out to a couple of villages and back...but in the end we skirted the town and ring road system and took a "pretty" way back.... the wind was gusting badly and when side on was blowing you off of line and almost off of the steed... The wind chill from the NW wind was horrible....even when kitted up.....methinks a slowernride on the MTB's would have been a better idea today....
I'm going out on the MTB later to my other house and the town....only a 3 mile ride tho'


----------



## dan_bo (1 Feb 2015)

You wouldn't wanna be undead at this time of year would you...






35 cold, hilly, cold miles.


----------



## mooseracer (1 Feb 2015)

Couldn't decide where to ride this morning so ended up doing a shorter version of yesterday's ride.

57 miles still with a cold, strong wind. https://www.strava.com/activities/248552355

Shared a mid-ride banana with this fella


----------



## Simontm (1 Feb 2015)

Had a free day today so thought I'd just head out and see where it took me.

Walton, Weybridge, Addlestone, Woking later I hit Guildford now I thought the climb up Warren Hill was a shock to the system of this ex-forward but about ten minutes later Coombe Lane 

Now I know you skinny, masochistic types (especially those from that there North) will be thinking an av 7.2% grade is nothing but this was the first time I'd done it and a big bloke designed for sprinting, by George!!!! Oh, and I know you can't read minds but apologies to those freewheeling down and smiling for the uncharitable words thought as you passed 

Ended up in a tandem with a lady on a red Spesh at Cobham and apologies to her if she's on here. I overtook her in Cobham then she slotted in behind me up towards Fairmile before passing me with a lovely smile. But then the flat and the dips. Was quite happy to be overtaken but give me the chance to have a sprint then go barmy on the big cog then I'll take it. Nowt to do with male pride being hurt! 

I guess she turned off before Esher.

Lovely ride, a bit cold, and I am definitely not designed for hills!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2015)

51.07 miles my longest ride to date .set off from home Anstey 7 mile ride to sileby to pick up mate then set off to Walton on the wolds ,Stanford on soar ,normanton on soar. Stopped at normanton to watch air ambulance land at the sailing club where there some sports pitches not sure what had happened ,off to Sutton bonnington ,Kingston on soar,Gotham( no sign of batman),E Leake ,Costock,Wysall,Willoughby on the wolds,Sileby where dropped mate off and headed home via Cossington,Rothley,Cropston and home .enjoyable ride this week despite the cold blustery wind which made some stretches at bit off a grind lower average speed of 12.9 but got home just tired instead off last week shattered


----------



## Archeress (1 Feb 2015)

A trip out with the cycle club again today. We cycled across Bristol and over the Clifton Suspension Bridge for the coffee stop at the Ashton Court Cafe. Temperature was very cold, but didn't feel too much with the gear I was wearing. When we came out of the cafe there were a few small flakes of snow in the air. We descended from the heights of Ashton Court to follow festival way cycle path, across the swing bridge at the floating harbout and on over to Temple Meads to pick up the Bristol-Bath Cycle Path. At the diversion for the closed tunnel we then headed on through Downend to pick up the ring road path before finally heading back to Bradley Stoke. The ride was published at 20 miles but we ended up doing 25 miles which turned into a bit of an endurance ride as I had taken the heavier mountain bike.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/249065821/overview

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Feb 2015)

Had to get out in the beaming sunshine today. A lot of the ice has cleared away, but I still ended up having to be super-careful on a shady back road. 

Stopped at Talkin Tarn for a coffee, and I must have surprised the girls there by arriving by bike, (or maybe it was the tights...) there was a bit of giggling going on  Glad I provided some comic relief 

Finished off with a run around through Brampton and Irthington to get in 31 freezing miles  My toes are thawing out now.


----------



## mikeee (1 Feb 2015)

Total of 4 miles 20 yards today!
2 miles, pedal fell to bits
Temporary repair
20 yards, pedal fell to bits
2 miles, Back home
Not happy


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Feb 2015)

Not a day I would describe as easy for riding, low temperatures, 3C when we set off just after 11am, the wind however was another matter entirely, close to gale force and a real challenge on fixed. As it was coming from the north that is the direction we set off in, unfortunately dr_pink suffers from Raynaud's and after just 2 miles with the wind chill taking the temp to well below zero she turned back to do a long session on the rollers. I kept going as the cold doesn't bother me too much. After 21 miles directly into the wind, at times down to 8mph I finally turned into a cross wind for a few miles, my average speed up to the turn was just 12.6mph, tough going but perversely enjoyable. I did not stop to take any pics as it was just too cold, the only one I took was that of yet another Rutland traffic jam,





When I got back 51 miles later, dr_pink had done 2 hours of intervals on the rollers and it occurred to me that she probably wasn't too far behind me in mileage terms and worked a damn sight harder The other thing to note was that I only saw 2 others out on bikes when normally there would be 30 or 40 on a good day.


----------



## thetribe (1 Feb 2015)

4 Miles & A Pint!

Got out today when the wind dropped to blowy rather than just a gale, my better half finally got out for a full ride, we just did a short ride round the local lake, as there's a nice stop for refreshments at the far end.




Maybe we should have had a hot drink rather than the cold one, cos it was very cold, but we're back to work tomorrow so what the hell! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/249107318


----------



## howdenbiker (1 Feb 2015)

Right breezy out today, set out into the wind with a view to having an easy return loop! Took 3 hours to do 50km as I took in some CX surfaces, had to give up on one track as my road tyres ran out of traction. Went to Skipwith Common and the old rail track from Bubwith to Foggathorpe.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2015)

None,full of snot all week and woke up at 4am with a temperature so I dosed up and went back to bed, htfu can go f off today.This is what happens when you take kid swimming as he's been off school on antibiotics as well.


----------



## Glow worm (1 Feb 2015)

Just 16 miles here today. The earlier sleet subsided. so managed a loop out on the Fen taking in Wicken as I often do.
A lot of my usual routes are farm tracks and bridleways and are pretty much unrideable now as they're so muddy. Could do with a proper freeze really so i could use them again. It would also make the snow tyres I've fitted worthwhile!

The mud does limit my winter routes locally but out on the Fen the roads are pretty quiet and the Lodes Way is largely car free anyway. Bliss.

Near Wicken I heard bullfinch nearby- they're my favourites and incredibly rare around here. I was trying to spot them when a friend cycled past and stopped to chat. Luckily the bullfinches revealed themselves and he saw them too - a first for him.

Stopped for a cuppa at one of my favourite spots.





Just the one photo- it was too cold to stop to take any more. It was nice to get home in daylight still at about 4-45.
Got quite cold at one point so I rode home non-stop for the last 8 miles to warm up and was absolutely boiling at the end. It's tricky to get the clothing right in this weather.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2015)

With Steve Abraham knocking out 190+ milers every day what ever the weather for his challenge. To cancel a pootling ride to the seaside and back for a big fry up was always going to be a no-no. The weather forecast was snow, sleet, rain and minus temperatures, it would have been easy to cancel the ride. Lot's of questions were asked on book of face. But being ever the optimist it was 'let's just get out there and see'.

So at 7.30am I met @Mista Preston and @iLB just local for a 15 mile warm up ride to Borough Green in Kent to meet @Trickedem and @rb58 . It was cold, the cloud cover was heavy and dark and it was bloody windy. The wind on our backs helped us to Borough Green pretty quickly and once the gang had met up, in the words of the mighty dellzeqq it was "OK, We're on our way". Saying goodbye to iLB's at Hollingbourne as he had to get home for a prior engagement, it was decided to take the non-Hollingborne route. It didn't take long to get to Whitstable. Some main road and good, clear country lanes and the wind on our backs made for rapid progress, reaching the Waterfront at 11.30am on the dot.

You can't really see it in the pic, but there were some mighty big waves crashing ashore.





A couple of 'famous' Waterfront Big brekkies and beans on toast and cake for a couple of others demolished, it was time to head back. Into a raging headwind. It really was tough work and tough going, but you just have to put your head down and keep turning those pedals. Even down some of the descents it was a case of having to keep peddling. But the predicted snow, sleet and rain stayed away. It was still very cold though.

We left Trickdem at Rochester as he was near enough home, but not until he took this pic. rb58, myself and Mista Preston (cheers for the pic TD)





It was still a good 25 miles of cycling into a raging headwind. But we all got there. The rolling hills of the Medway Towns and once across the Medway, the Southern Estuary towns made for slow progress. On a non windy day these are usually dispatched without even touching the sides. Under the Queen Elizabeth II bridge at Dartford and it was a short hop home for the rest if us.

So... 117 hard going miles and for 4 of us, February's ride completed for the 2015 Century a month challenge.
My legs really are feeling it and are enjoying the rest...... but Steve Abraham is still out there cycling for his challenge.


----------



## Osprey (1 Feb 2015)

Early morning ride down the estuary with a stiff northerly side wind making the forecast 3° feel more like -3°. A laboured climb through the lanes up onto the barren Welsh Moor into the face of the motherly wind. At this point the rain started to fall quickly turning to sleet. With no shelter there was no option but to move on through the slush lined road. Off the moor and through the farm lanes the sun came out and sleet stopped but the wind chill still was still present. Decided to cut the loop short and head off home. 15 miles and 1600 feet of climbing, cold and wet but still enjoyed the ride and post ride bike clean.


----------



## Donger (1 Feb 2015)

Well, that's the second leg of my century a Month Challenge out of the way nice and early before Winter returns with a vengeance. Did the Windrush Winter Warm-up for the fifth year in a row, and as usual it was damn cold. I was layered up like Scott of the Antarctic, which seemed like a good idea at the time, as I had cramped up a bit towards the end last time out. Turns out I overdid it with the overtrousers, which made it a bit of a slog.




Set off from Ashton Keynes pavillion down muddy and slippery lanes, and sure enough someone came to grief almost straight away. I took all the corners extremely carefully for the first 6 miles, which I had driven yesterday when I took the Missus out to Cirencester for the day. Not much ice left, but enough for me never to take my eyes off the road for more than a second at any time.





People on the audax circuit are starting to recognise me in my "Fat Lad" kit that I save for audaxes, and quite a few had a quick chat this time. Met a few who had done last week's audax, (Hi, Vicky) and Louise, the petite wife of one of the organisers (and who I had met on the Silk Run last year), took advantage of my size and slipstreamed me into the wind for 10 miles or so. Otherwise I reckon she might have been blown over a hedge today. I eventually ended up riding the whole of the last 50 miles with a great guy called Pete from Tunbridge Wells, who turned out to me my ideal riding partner, perfectly matched for pace and ability and with the gift of the gab. 50 miles of sparkling conversation helped to alleviate the misery of a strong, cold, North wind that sapped our energy unremittingly.




We finally checked in at the last control at the end of this 68 miler, 6 hrs 30 mins after the start. I'll settle for that in the conditions. That includes a couple of tea breaks - including a nice bacon butty at Sherborne - where I also had the added bonus of seeing the Villa (Booo!) start to get tonked at Arsenal on the big plasma screen. We finished ahead of at least a couple of dozen others, and some were still finishing half an hour later. After a big meal and a hot bath, my next challenge is to stay up for the Superbowl tonight without pushing out Zzzzzs in front of my mates.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Pretty much one of my standard routes, but it is an excuse to post some pictures of snowy hilltops, so here's a little report ...


Oh, I forgot to mention something ...



ColinJ said:


> Bit embarrassing though, when you don't notice a stealth drafter listening to you, especially if you are doing a Harry Enfield 'Angry Frank' at the time!
> 
> Er, not that I have ever done that ...


I did it *again* - _aaaaaaargh_ ...

I was having a very intense conversation with myself yesterday as I rode up onto the moor above Cragg Vale. I didn't realise how animated I had become until a stealth drafter decided to overtake me!

He looked like he was checking to see if I had a Bluetooth headset on and having discovered that I was _NOT_ having an argument with a distant third party via a nifty hands-free phone connection, he had come to the inevitable conclusion that my mental picnic was lacking a sandwich or two, and all of the cake!


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Feb 2015)

I waited till the low sun went down before going for a ride yesterday. I went for a "power walk" early afternoon and thought it was unsafe to ride as i couldn't see much ahead of me due to the blinding low sun. When it went dark i managed a 14.5 miles loop. I'd have liked to have done more but my tea was waiting and any pleasure from cycling in near freezing temperatures is short lived.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Feb 2015)

Quite a chilly commute for me this morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/249362055

I was giving my new electrically heated gloves a go. They are too cumbersome for the road bike, but okay for the crosstrail.


----------



## Dirk (2 Feb 2015)

Quick 5 mile ride around Braunton marshes to pick up a couple of rolls for lunch. Made a break from decorating.
Managed to finally get the wife's average over 13 mph. At least she's happy now.


----------



## IDMark2 (2 Feb 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Managed to finally get the wife's average over 13 mph.


That's a fairly good rate but I'd keep it at that if I were you, mine's still on 20 moans per hour so I'm looking forward to getting her average down.


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Feb 2015)

Today was my first ride for 6 days due to some delayed pain from my Dumbo on ice impression the other week.

I decided to keep it flat & head south across a cold New Forest, through Colbury & towards Beaulieu. Once there it was a turn to the east, through the village & down to Lepe Beach via Blackfield & past the now decommissioned Fawley power station. After a quick stop & a chat with some locals out for a walk it was time to head back, going past Exbury Gardens & again through Beaulieu to home for a 32 mile round trip

https://www.strava.com/activities/249501571







A millpond Solent today looking towards the Isle of Wight.






Spot the two oystercatchers digging for food..........


----------



## Oldbloke (2 Feb 2015)

A chilly 50 kms around the villages, stopping off for a dinner plate sized pastry. Temperature plummeted around 4 pm prompting a very quick return home.


----------



## fatjel (2 Feb 2015)

The new bike is finally behaving properly , the sun was shining so did 50k around my fave local lanes
Even stopped to take a pic of the bike a couple of miles from home






of course shortly thereafter we had another puncture

https://app.strava.com/activities/249521671


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Feb 2015)

13 rider said:


> 51.07 miles my longest ride to date .set off from home Anstey 7 mile ride to sileby to pick up mate then set off to Walton on the wolds ,Stanford on soar ,normanton on soar. Stopped at normanton to watch air ambulance land at the sailing club where there some sports pitches not sure what had happened ,off to Sutton bonnington ,Kingston on soar,Gotham( no sign of batman),E Leake ,Costock,Wysall,Willoughby on the wolds,Sileby where dropped mate off and headed home via Cossington,Rothley,Cropston and home .enjoyable ride this week despite the cold blustery wind which made some stretches at bit off a grind lower average speed of 12.9 but got home just tired instead off last week shattered


Well done, 2 points for the imperial half


----------



## Saluki (2 Feb 2015)

A quick commute sort of ride today. Firstly from home to @StickBouncer's place, where I struggled up the steps to his front door. Bike is light but the steps are narrow and a bit twisty at the top of each flight. 3.18 miles in a very steady 15:35, mostly down hill except for the 38' of climbing 

On the way back I persuaded SB to join me. We had a false start as we got outside to discover that the Defy had a flat, dodgy valve as it turned out, so SB went back to his home to grab his front Aksium, which is masquerading as a spare over the winter (he has Giant wheels on for the season of road salt). We then rode along the Marriotts, which I couldn't keep up on. I blamed it on the fact that I'm on a CX bike with knobblies and he is on a Defy with slicks. It's actually because SB is fitter than me and I am fatter than him.
We didn't go up Marlpit as I couldn't face it but carried on for a couple of hundred yards along the Marriotts and up the hill at New Costessey instead. 4.1 in 24:28 on the way back with 114' climbing. Still pretty laughable but it's Norwich and hills are not plentiful on our side of the city (not that plentiful on the other side but there is Gas & Kett's Hill, not to mention Gurney, none of which will see me riding up in one hit).

Nice rides. 7.28 miles in total today so I'm up on the drag curve this month. I've targetted 56 miles (2 miles a day) as it's bloomin' cold and I'm not sure how work is panning out this month. I have set a low target -which hopefully I will smush and increase as the month goes on - so that I don't get stressed about it.

I am now about to go peel some spuds as I need some mashed potato to go with my veggie bangers.


----------



## gavgav (2 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> With Steve Abraham knocking out 190+ milers every day what ever the weather for his challenge. To cancel a pootling ride to the seaside and back for a big fry up was always going to be a no-no. The weather forecast was snow, sleet, rain and minus temperatures, it would have been easy to cancel the ride. Lot's of questions were asked on book of face. But being ever the optimist it was 'let's just get out there and see'.
> 
> So at 7.30am I met @Mista Preston and @iLB just local for a 15 mile warm up ride to Borough Green in Kent to meet @Trickedem and @rb58 . It was cold, the cloud cover was heavy and dark and it was bloody windy. The wind on our backs helped us to Borough Green pretty quickly and once the gang had met up, in the words of the mighty dellzeqq it was "OK, We're on our way". Saying goodbye to iLB's at Hollingbourne as he had to get home for a prior engagement, it was decided to take the non-Hollingborne route. It didn't take long to get to Whitstable. Some main road and good, clear country lanes and the wind on our backs made for rapid progress, reaching the Waterfront at 11.30am on the dot.
> 
> ...


Fair play to you!!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2015)

Another very cold, sunny winter day.

We'd had a very deep frost overnight so I didn't want to risk the lanes*** today - main roads only for me. For a change, I decided that I would ride round to Littleborough and ascend to Blackstone Edge from that direction.

So, my route ... Hebden Bridge, A646 towards Todmorden, then turned left and climbed up to Mankinholes, proceeded through Lumbutts, then descended to Walsden. From there, I joined the A6033 and continued towards Littleborough. Normally I turn up Calderbrook Road for a scenic detour, but I could see from the main road today that the lane was covered in ice. (It is shut to motor vehicles due to landslip, so I like to go that way because it is quiet and has good views, but I realised that it would not have been gritted and sure enough, it looked too risky to chance it.) So ... I remained on the A6033 over Summit, and down into Littleborough, where I turned left and began the 4 km ascent to The White House pub at Blackstone Edge. I turned left at the reservoir and descended the B6138 through Cragg Vale to Mytholmroyd (the road I normally climb), and then home along the A646. I added an extra mile loop around Hebden Bridge to bring my total to 35.5 km (22 miles).

I took a few pictures for you ...






Stone sheep at Mankinholes, with Stoodley Pike in the distance.






The climb of the A58 from Littleborough. You can just see The White House pub in the distance, in the far left of the photo.





Here is the opposite view, from the edge of the frozen White House car park, looking back down the A58 towards Littleborough and Hollingworth Lake.

Remember the waves that I photographed on Blackstone Edge Reservoir on Saturday? Things looked a bit different today ...






There was ice everywhere, and the wind was not strong enough to create waves on the unfrozen bits. The big pieces of stone are there to protect the road from waves on the reservoir, but sometimes the wind up there is strong enough to spray water over the top of them and onto the road. What looks like snow on the stones is in fact frozen water from such spray. It would have been pretty unpleasant up there during the night!

So, another 22 miles done to chip away at my 2015 total. I'm not going to do much more than these shortish rides until we get warmer conditions!

Oh, and my ears are still suffering from the freezing buffeting they get on descents. I'm going to have to do something because I think I will be getting hearing loss if I don't tackle the issue. I'm half deaf already, and do not want to lose what hearing I have left ...

*** I did do a few roads which you could describe as 'lanes'. What I meant was 'very minor roads which might not be gritted'!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Another very cold, sunny winter day.
> 
> We'd had a very deep frost overnight so I didn't want to risk the lanes*** today - main roads only for me. For a change, I decided that I would ride round to Littleborough and ascend to Blackstone Edge from that direction.
> 
> ...


You are making me so jealous that I can't get out! 

Lovely pictures BTW.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2015)

After checking the weather forecast this morning, I thought that starting my ride at about 10ish would be a good idea as it was thick frost and about -3.
I spread all my cold weather gear about the bedroom and worked out what was going to be best for the day. I lost one of my Merino socks a while ago but still have t'other one, so that went on my right foot, as that's the one that suffers the most in cold weather.
I didn't feel that I cold go out just wearing one sock, (No photos, folks, sorry!) so I popped the bib shorts, long leggings and a few other layers on to, hopefully, keep warm. I put my shoe covers in my camelback and set off.

The sun was shining nicely and it was hovering on zero by this time and I was planning on 20 or 30 miles, but seem to have got a bit carried away...
On back road from Podington (of Santa Pod fame) I saw a chap pushing his bike along the road. The p*ncture fairy had attacked him I asked if he needed a hand but he said he had all the bits he needed and was just pushing it for a while to get to a sheltered and sunny spot to sort it out. I think he was the only rider I saw on the whole route today.

By the time I reached Grafham Water, I was on 30 miles.







I went 'Full Burka' for a while as I crossed the dam wall. The wind wasn't strong, but it was bitter after blowing over the water.

Then into the café there for some sustenance.






Home made asparagus and brie soup with warm bread, and a coffee. Nice! 






Overlooking Grafham Water and the dam.

I rode through Kimbolton on the way back, having skirted it earlier. I turned right up a B road that I've used before, albeit in the opposite direction, towards Old Weston. Somewhere along the way, I took a wrong turn and ended up being 4 miles from Oundle instead of where I'd hoped to be, ie 4 miles form Kettering! 






An hour later, I was actually further away from Thrapston.. I did find some nice roads that I'd never ridden before though 
Note to self. Take specs with me, not just cycling glasses, then I could have read the map.

By this time, I knew I wasn't going to get home in daylight and was pleased that I had my Knog lights, plus a separate rear light that lives on the bike all the time. I could have done with a proper front light, but as long as folk could see me, I was happy. My last mile or so was up a pitch black lane into the back of Overstone Lodge and I was pleased that I knew the road as the potholes are quite vicious in places.

Back home, freezing cold, but dry.
Half an hour soaking in a hot bath brought the circulation back to my extremities... My toes stung like burgery as they warmed up!

Never mind, we suffer for our winter miles, eh 

Back home on slightly more than the planned 20 or 30 ... 82.4 miles to be exact!

https://www.strava.com/activities/249552658


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You are making me so jealous that I can't get out!


Sorry! But I am pleased that you do appear to be making progress, even though it is very slow and painful ...



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Lovely pictures BTW.


Thanks! I think the camera in my tiny smartphone is not bad for such a convenient thing, but I do fancy having a decent camera to take on rides, or perhaps I should just buy a new phone with a better camera?

My old Olympus digital camera could take some pretty nice pictures but it was just too big for me to want to carry it when out on the bike. In fact, I got tired of carrying it when walking too! I gave it away as a Christmas present.

I could be tempted by some of the better compact digital cameras, but I feel that smartphone cameras can be good enough for most of what I want to do. (I am not a photographer - I just want to take better snaps on my rides, and don't want to carry more than I have to.)


----------



## mikeee (2 Feb 2015)

After yesterday's disasterous 4 miles and 20 yard ride, today was altogether better.
A much more respectable total of 33.5 miles, 1648ft of ascending just under 2 hours of hard, fast, fixed gear riding.
Another bonus was the dry sunny day, a tad cold and a few icy patches in places but altogether a nice ride out.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Feb 2015)

I have no idea what goes on my head sometimes, ok most of the time, tonight at 5.30 it is of course dark and it is also cold, if fact zero on the weather station but I needed to ride after being trapped indoors all day. Dressed to kill then, buff, beanie and cap, short sleeved top and windproof, longs and foot covers. I wanted to make this reasonably hard because if I don't, a] I will freeze and b] it will get even harder to keep up with the better half. As usual I have no idea where I am going, just make it up as I go along tailoring the ride to the time I have available. After 12 miles I am beginning to push which was just as well because it began to snow, Eeek! not forecast and the quicker I went the harder it snowed, with 4 miles to go I joined another road and I had a chance meet up with another serial nutter, a friend of mine who is a road racer, together we pounded the last 4 and a bit miles back into Oakham. A good workout of 18 miles, but 5 mins later and it would have been dodgy to say the least.
Rutland is white again. Might get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Feb 2015)

I did 30 laps(19 miles)round my local park yesterday. It's on a fairly steep hill so it's quite a challenge. Boring to some but it's quiet up there and free from heavy traffic so it makes a nice change. It was damn cold though,my fingers and face took some defrosting when i got home.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I did 30 laps(19 miles)round my local park yesterday. It's on a fairly steep hill so it's quite a challenge. Boring to some but it's quiet up there and free from heavy traffic so it makes a nice change. It was damn cold though,my fingers and face took some defrosting when i got home.


Well, I should imagine that it is quiet when it is this cold.

It's a bit 'busier' when it is warmer though ...!


----------



## Spartak (3 Feb 2015)

Rode out this morning on MTB to do some errands ( bank, building society, council office & library ). 
Then when all that was finished did a short loop out to Ram Hill. 

Along the Westerleigh Greenway where I just crossed the level crossing before a train was leaving the oil terminal. 







Then along the RUPP between Westerleigh village & Ram Hill, crossed the railway bridge to join up with a part of the Dramway. 






Back through Henfield passing the Kendleshire golf course. 
20kms in cold but sunny conditions.


----------



## Jon George (3 Feb 2015)

That was wonderful! I did a thirty-odd miler North of Ipswich and from the occasional wet patches on the roads, it seemed I was dodging the showers.

A wall at Easton that was built on a Friday afteroon. (Quip probably only understood by those of you over forty-five. )






Frozen liquid and sun at Wickham Market.


----------



## thetribe (3 Feb 2015)

Went out to try and do 20miles in the cold, found my cold weather gear was doing it's job admirably and ended up doing 37.5 miles 

Popped into my Mam's for a cuppa and a toilet stop, the cold definitely affected those bits. Got a few pics while heading up the coast but then my damn phone went into awkward mode half way round and switched off and refused to turn back on. Had a canny pic lined up of a shed in a place I'd not seen one before, even though I've regularly cycled past (upside down in the hedge of a farmers field)





Coquet Island, off the coast of Amble, Northumberland on NCN1 (looks a lot warmer than it actually was )

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4054934


----------



## xzenonuk (3 Feb 2015)

29.3 miles today, was the first time my feet got cold


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2015)

Afternoon ride for me today, and not a fun one. Normally I ride in the morning, after eating porridge etc, and it works well. Afternoon rides are always tough since lunch is normally sandwiches, and I really need to have something else if I know I'm out riding afterwards..
Anyway, the CX came out since the road bike is part way through having mudguards fitted, and I headed out through Virginia Water, then new roads for me into Ascot. Into WGP via Dukes Lane and at only 10 miles I was really struggling. 2 packets of Haribos got be started again, had some interested parties after my food, not sure how they'd have gotten on with cola bottles...




A rare pedal along the bottom part of the lake past the ruins and Cascade before home.
28 miles, would have loved to start the month with a metric half, but just didn't have it in me today.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2015)

A short report, #3 in the series of '_ColinJ does West Yorkshire rides on crisp, sunny winter afternoons_'!

I fancied a change from Cragg Road and Blackstone Edge so I headed off in the opposite direction this afternoon.

My route: Hebden Bridge, Keighley Road (A6033), Oxenhope, Haworth Brow, Haworth, Penistone Hill, Oxenhope, back on the A6033 over Cock Hill to Hebden Bridge, round the block a few times to warm my legs up after a very chilly 7.5 km descent!

Distance, 32 km (20 miles).

Tougher than it sounds because of the usual lumpiness! Here is the ride profile:






A couple of photographs of the Worth Valley above Haworth, taken from the side of Penistone Hill:











Many thanks to the West Yorkshire gritting crews who have done a fine job keeping ice-free the roads that I have been riding recently!


----------



## Jon George (3 Feb 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Afternoon ride for me today, and not a fun one. Normally I ride in the morning, after eating porridge etc, and it works well. Afternoon rides are always tough since lunch is normally sandwiches, and I really need to have something else if I know I'm out riding afterwards..
> Anyway, the CX came out since the road bike is part way through having mudguards fitted, and I headed out through Virginia Water, then new roads for me into Ascot. Into WGP via Dukes Lane and at only 10 miles I was really struggling. 2 packets of Haribos got be started again, had some interested parties after my food, not sure how they'd have gotten on with cola bottles...
> View attachment 78807
> 
> ...


Ah, go on - a few quick spins around the block this evening will get those last three miles under your belt. It'll still count!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2015)

MY ride photos are taken using the camera on my tiny Xperia Ray smartphone. They are not perfect, but not bad coming from such a convenient little device. Anyway, I was just checking to see what some alerts were and they led me back to my post above about today's ride. I was looking at my photos and thinking how blurred they were and wondering why I hadn't noticed when I posted them. I eventually realised that I had my reading glasses balanced on top of my head ...!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I did 30 laps(19 miles)round my local park yesterday. It's on a fairly steep hill so it's quite a challenge. Boring to some but it's quiet up there and free from heavy traffic so it makes a nice change. It was damn cold though,my fingers and face took some defrosting when i got home.


Well it wasn't quiet on Tuesday! The sun was shining so i took my mutt for a walk up there. Cars parked up all around and dogs allowed to roam free in the road by their owners!


ColinJ said:


> Well, I should imagine that it is quiet when it is this cold.
> 
> It's a bit 'busier' when it is warmer though ...!




Well it wasn't quiet on Tuesday! The sun was shining so i took my mutt for a walk up there. Cars parked up all around and dogs allowed to roam free in the road by their owners! I'm glad i wasn't cycling!

Edit....Ah i see what you're getting at,i've just read your link.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2015)

Only time for a quick 6.5 miles this morning to pick up some apples and bananas for my lunchbox. Shame really as it's a lovely sunny day, so far, and the lanes were beckoning me to ride them...
No pics. No time.

Off to w*rk soon... Boooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/250235588


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Feb 2015)

Another bloody chilly stupid 'o' clock start for me this morning. And when I made to to the science park where I work I nearly got wiped out by the only car I'd seen all ride, since the main drag. I had a look over my shoulder, and there was a car about 200 yards behind me I took up the primary. I put my right arm out to signal my right turn I was about to make, into my work's car park, and the silly €€$% actually passed me, under my arm to the right. I was wearing my incredibly reflective new proviz silver jacket, my bright rear lights were clearly visible, and he still did something that incredibly stupid. I shall go looking for the vehicle in question, and when I locate it, I shall enquire at the company, in who's car park I find it (there are only two company's who operate at the same time's as we do on the park) as to what the Sam bloody hill, they thought they were doing. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/250160770


----------



## Donger (4 Feb 2015)

Got twitchy legs and had to go out for a fix . Stuck strictly to salted main roads today ... I've had enough of the ice. Not much to report except that all the main roads around here are now completely ice free, so it is now safe to venture out. Did a 20.1 mile loop out to Stroud and back over Horsepools Hill to get in some proper climbing. Aah! That's better!


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Feb 2015)

I didn't have a lot of time today but given that the roads were dry I decided to give Roubaix 2 her second run-out as I've currently got the seat & stem heights set-up a little different to Roubaix 1 & the last thing I want is a bad back to go with my other aches & pains!

So it was just 16 miles on local roads, going up to Netley Marsh, through Bartley to Winsor before returning to Bartley, Woodlands, Ashurst & then home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/250303874

Not much to photograph today but the picture below is looking back towards Southampton & first the tower block in the centre was part of my paper-round from 1973-1977 & up until 4 years ago was the last time I rode a bike! 







And I did manage to catch a Chinook flying overhead towards the Marchwood military port.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2015)

I know that you will all be _very_ excited, so let me break the good news ...! 

I did 4 miles of power-walking this morning to have a blood test done and I was going to make do with that for today's exercise ration, but it was another fine sunny winter day here, so I came home to warm up and have a bowl of porridge, and then went back out for another hilly photo session.

I'm just going through the photos and will post #4 in the series '_ColinJ does West Yorkshire rides on crisp, sunny winter afternoons_' later!


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2015)

Beautiful sunny day in North Devon today but very chilly.
The plasterer finished patching up my living room at mid day. Once he'd gone, we saddled up and made our way down the Tarka Trail to Barnstaple. Dropped in at Lidl to pick up some bargain paint brushes, then on to Maplins for a coaxial plug
for the radio aerial. The wife and I
then dropped into my old office
to meet up with a former
colleague, who had brought her
bike in the car, up from Exeter.

We then went for a ride around Fremington and Barnstaple, before making our way back home. Dropped into Squire's in Braunton for mega fish and chips. Picked up a bottle of vino to enjoy later as well. 25 miles in total and frozen when we got back.
Unable to have heating on in the living room tonight as the plaster might crack, so have gone to bed early!


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2015)

The ride tonight is cancelled..mate has a bad back.got the bike all sorted for it too.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2015)

Ok, West Yorkshire snowphiles, here you go ...

It was yet another cold, sunny winter day here today. The kind of day which makes me want to go out on my bike for a couple of hours, but then dash home to get warmed up!

It had been another bitter night so I was sticking clear of most minor lanes, but I did manage to find one safe one to venture down.

I don't want to keep repeating the same routes, but if I am only going to ride 15-25 miles then there is a fairly limited selection round here if I am avoiding very minor lanes because of the ice hazard, and built-up areas because I don't like them! So ... I came up with a route which I thought would be about 20 miles but I realised later that it was going to be way short of that. Fortunately, I spotted the fact that the Haworth Old Road had been very well gritted and was safe to cycle on so I inserted that into my ride.

Final route: Hebden Bridge, warm up along the A646 towards Halifax (only moderately busy mid-afternoon), Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Height Road, Chiserley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Keighley Road (A6033) climb, Haworth Old Road to end of tarmac and back, continued climbing the Keighley Road to the Tour de France KoM line at Cock Hill, then U-turned and did another chilly descent to Hebden Bridge, followed by a few trips round the block to get some feeling back in legs and make my distance up to 32 km/20 miles.

Route profile:











A photo taken from Height Road showing how the south-facing side of the Calder Valley has largely thawed, whereas the north-facing side is in shadow at this time of year and is still frozen.






That's the road I was riding along through Chiserley and Old Town to Pecket Well, where I climbed up to the Haworth Old Road.






The view along the Haworth Old Road, towards Haworth. Which eventually leads to this b*stard climb ...






Clearly I was not about to climb that just to give you sadists a perverse thrill!

Oh, go on then ... 






An R.E.M.-like feeling came over me ... Sing along all together now - _It's The End Of The, Er, Haworth Old Road, As We Know It_ ...

(I think the constant and unfamiliar glare of sunshine on Yorkshire snow was starting to get to me!)

I turned and headed back towards the Keighley Road, which is somewhere in the distance in the next photo ...






View from Haworth Old Road towards the Keighley Road.

One final picture before I got back on the main road to do the rest of my ascent, then descent back to town ...






Stoodley Pike in the distance as seen from the Haworth Old Road.

That's yer lot for today folks, but I have just thought of another route which I can do if this weather continues so 'watch this space'!


----------



## Spartak (4 Feb 2015)

Rode a DIY x GPS Audax to Monmouth today.
Set off at 9:30 in brilliant sunshine took my usual route to the Severn Bridge ( exactly 20k ) the crossing was cold with a brisk northerly wind blowing.
Took the road to Devauden climbing thru Itton. Reaching the summit the views opened up to show the snow covered Black Mountains in the far distance.
On thru Trellech passing the 'standing stones'.










The descent into Monmouth was great - not sure if I'd enjoy the climb as much !!
Decided to have lunch at Parsons Bakery, with a pork & apple sauce pasty hitting the spot 8-)






My route then took me along the A466 Wye valley road for a few miles before taking the sharp left hand turn to St. Bravails passing thru the village of Mork. It's a tough climb to the old castle, which now houses a YHA.










Back towards Chepstow via Tidenham Chase with some far reaching views across the Severn estuary & then across the Severn Bridge again and back to Bristol.

106kms with 1450 metres of climbing !

https://www.strava.com/activities/250299959


----------



## xzenonuk (4 Feb 2015)

yay got a 38.1 miler done earlier after the previous days 29 miler 

took the back road past army barracks and up to the miller and carter steak house and took that road up to farmers garage, went a while that way, past the building with euro fighter statue things, then i began the magical mystery tour of getting lost lol

ended up along sea field and portobello beach front, then some how got too musselburgh and instead of going straight through and on too preston pans like i normally do from there, i thought it would be a good idea to deviate from my normal route and explore a bit so i ended up hitting dead end after dead end with hills for about an hour 

finally found a road that actually looked like it wouldn't be a dead end so spent a while along that with no idea where i was going, with the help of google maps ill try and say what daft random way i went.

down through inveresk while getting lost lol, then i think i got too or near white craig, then i remember been some place called monkton and did go passed musselburgh golf course and got to some road called miller hill and passed a sign on a small road that said welcome to newton village, and i think very near dander hall and craig miller when trying to head back, according to a sign i was only half a mile away from craigmiller castle, then after more getting lost and ever more knackered i somehow managed to find my way to dalkieth rd that passes preston field and up to the common wealth center then got more lost trying to find my way back to the city center, actually ended up at the west end which i know a lot better so had a rest around the corner from where i get therapy again, screw the massive crowds on princess street for a rest  before doing the last 9 or so miles back to the ferry.

left about 11 am and got back about 4:40 pm, feels like i have destroyed every muscle in my body plus doing weights last night after previous ride does not help lol oh well a magical mystery tour that was fun 

think ill be resting the legs for a few days now so they can repair and im considering using my proper phone on longer bike rides now as i usually only take a crappy 15 quid one and put my sim in it, i could of done with google maps earlier, plus the cheapo one does not have a camera and theres been times i wanted to take a pic of the scenery 

edit : oh guess strava app on a phone could track all my random getting lost shenanigans on mystery tours, might just get a cheap second gen moto g to use on bike 

edit: 2 targeted my shoulders and triceps the other night after first ride with weights, oops im drunk, just hit my biceps with a exercise that does not require me to stand lol, if im gonna have a hangover later im gonna get every muscle in my body to hurt so i don't feel lazy when im lying in bed with a hangover, while i wait on them to repair and be stronger, then i can do it again


----------



## mooseracer (4 Feb 2015)

First ride of the week and did what is becoming my 'usual' evening 50. Very cold this evening but the roads were dry so ice wasn't a concern thankfully.

https://www.strava.com/activities/250439952


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Feb 2015)

I'm impressed,i managed 30 miles after a day of ladder climbing last night around the outskirts of Blackburn and the Ribble Valley! So that's two thirty mile rides(alongside the other rides of course) so far this winter!


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Feb 2015)

Some nice winter pics on here from ColinJ and Spartak!


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Feb 2015)

Another beaming day, so it was time to get the carbon bike out again to give the new Campag Zondas a shakedown.

I thought the roads would be completely dry, but no, they were pretty damp in places. No ice though, so I was happy enough. Bacon butties are not the best cycling fuel though and I really didn't feel I had any energy, so I settled for a steady ride rather than try to set any PB's (this doesn't usually happen in winter anyway  ) and a nice 18 miles would do nicely.

The wheels felt brilliant! Ride is a touch firmer than the stock wheels, but they respond really well  They aren't a night-and-day difference to the stock P-SL1's, but they are an improvement. Goes to show how good the stock wheels really are!

http://app.strava.com/activities/250713275


----------



## Jon George (5 Feb 2015)

Stuck in another 50+km today (33 miles out East of Ipswich). Interesting contrast between bright winter sun and occasional light hail showers. 

The River Deben, hallway between Waldringfield and Newbourne. (Also hallway between two hail showers.)


----------



## gavgav (5 Feb 2015)

A bit milder here today, despite the forecasters saying it would be colder with the wind, so I nipped out for a very short ride after work. My bike is off to be serviced by @Rickshaw Phil this weekend and then I have some busy weekends coming up, to include moving into my new house (fingers crossed) in 2 weeks time, at which I will be bike less until my shed is delivered, and so I am likely to be down on cycling opportunities for a while. Will try and fit some in here and there!

It was drizzling as I set off down towards the river and Quarry Park, but I set a good pace including 5 PB's on Strava and overtook a ninja cyclist in the dark on Sydney Avenue.

The drizzle had turned to pouring rain by the time I reached the Quarry Park! Hardly any precipitation here for 2 weeks and yet it starts when I get out on my bike .

I walked my bike over Porthill Bridge and then headed up through Porthill and down the cycle paths to Meole Brace, before heading up to see my new house in the dark.

Lights were on and so I could see that the internal doors are fitted and there is paint on the walls. Almost there!!

I then continued up through Sutton Farm, where 2 cars ignored me trying to cross the road using the crossing  along the old track bed path and then back the usual way home.

The rain had stopped for the last couple of miles and I could feel the temperature dropping quite quickly. Could be a bit of ice about soon.

11.6 miles


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Feb 2015)

@gavgav 
Just put your bikes in the sitting room....


----------



## mooseracer (5 Feb 2015)

Today's rides were an attempt aborted at 6.9 miles after light failure, and then a slightly more successful 22.5 miles later in the evening

https://www.strava.com/activities/250880895

Not as many miles as I was planning at all.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2015)

After finishing w*rk at 02:30 this morning with -3 ice covering the car, I needed to pop over to the other side of town this morning to pick up a pack of ball bearings to replace the ones I've used recently to fettle the rear of the SL4.
The sun was shining and I was in the mood for a nice spin, but, sadly, had to be back by lunchtime...







Quick view of the Northampton Lighthouse over a frozen lake.






I just missed a pic of the heron(?) sitting on it's perch waiting for a perch or summat. Still, I got it as it flew away...

Back home along pretty much the same route, using the cycle paths beside the River Nene and The Washlands

16.5 miles with only a couple of them on actual roads.

Off to w*rk now. Boooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/251064259


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2015)

40 odd miles around Larnaca the other day with a rider from Zurich
http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Jon George (6 Feb 2015)

Bagged another 34 miles today by going the reverse way around a route I cobbled together the other day. (Basically, Ipswich, Woodbridge, Campsea Ashe, Easton, Debach, Ipswich)
The headwind going out was diabolical! And, of course, when I turned for home and rode the tailwind, I discovered I now had too many clothes on and flirted with boil-in-the-bag. 

Still, it was great being out (not much work done today, I fear), and I am beginning to detect a build-up in my over-all stamina.

View of The Deben between Melton and Bromeswell.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Feb 2015)

For once I'd actually planned my ride today, and had a number of aims. I bagged a Garmin 800 on the cheap during one of Halfords offers this week, so fancied giving the whole map function a whirl, so programmed a 36 mile route, taking in Hampton Court and a visit plus lap of the infamous Richmond Park. Now, 36 miles is a stretch at the moment, but the weather was kind, so I set of with my one mudguarded Trek into the rather harsh headwind. Made reasonable progress until I got to Weybridge where the traffic was heavy. Still, once out through there is was a slog on to Hampton, then new territory for me up to Kingston Bridge, where I paused for food and a photo.





I'm guessing the other bridge is for trains.
Now, so far I had not used the Garmin map, so told it to start the 'course', so far so good. Until the road I wanted was closed, that threw me. Cue large circuit of Kingston in lots of traffic, to be fair I got given loads of space but then I was being very assertive, taking a strong primary all the time. Totally lost, I ended up following the road signs back to Kingston Bridge, then home via known routes through Bushy Park and Lower Sunbury.
Never got to 36 miles, instead managing only 31.2. Never managed to get to Richmond Park either At least I stayed warm, Garmin never got above 3C


----------



## Jon George (6 Feb 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> For once I'd actually planned my ride today, and had a number of aims. I bagged a Garmin 800 on the cheap during one of Halfords offers this week, so fancied giving the whole map function a whirl, so programmed a 36 mile route, taking in Hampton Court and a visit plus lap of the infamous Richmond Park. Now, 36 miles is a stretch at the moment, but the weather was kind, so I set of with my one mudguarded Trek into the rather harsh headwind. Made reasonable progress until I got to Weybridge where the traffic was heavy. Still, once out through there is was a slog on to Hampton, then new territory for me up to Kingston Bridge, where I paused for food and a photo.
> View attachment 79079
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least you managed to bag another 50k!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (6 Feb 2015)

-1.5C as we left home. Cold but bright. Out via backroads through New Mills to Lyme Park.











Negotiated some tricky ice down the little valley to the west gate then out onto the lanes towards Bollington with views across the Cheshire Plain.











Stopped at the Cafe Waterside in the old Clarence Mill by the canal. She, tuna mayo toastie; me, sausage and egg barm with tea & coffee respectively, followed by chocolate crispy cake & the MOST delicious teabread, with butter, of course. Then, return journey via the towpath on the frozen Macclesfield Canal.
















Then, remove a twig from under her rear mudguard, followed by the, rather obvious, 1/4 inch long thorn. Inevitably, after a short way ... puncture. Fixed, then off again. A6 from High Lane to Newtown and back to Hayfield through New Mills. Home, cold. Bikes ... filthy!


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2015)

Hoar Park the destination 28 miles the journey. Day off work today, time off for good behavior, I spent the morning running errands and then ran my Good Lady to the hairdressers, that meant the afternoon was my own and the sun was shinning so I got changed got the bike out and headed of to see how my back coped with a longer cycle ride. Out of Coventry through Keresley and up Breach Oak Lane to Ansley and on to Hoar Park by the direct route, after a coffee and tea cake in their cafe I headed for the Arley's before turning onto the Tamworth road then turned through the lanes towards Maxstoke, when I got to Maxstoke I turned onto the route I use back from Middleton hall, riding down Packington Lane past the Golf Course I looked at my watch and realized I hadn't enough time to go onto Meriden so decided to turn down Kimwalsy Lane cross the Fillongley Road and ride down Harvest Hill Lane and back into Coventry down Washbrook Lane, when I got to the Coundon Wedge road roundabout instead of going straight on I turned left and rode into Holbrooks past the Royal Court Hotel. A cold afternoon with a strong bitter wind blowing, the sort that blows through you rather than round you, most of the roads were OK, just the odd frozen puddle to catch you out, it was only Kimwalsey lane and Harvest Hill that had patches of slush and ice on them, not the nicest afternoon on the bike, a bit slow and hard work but pleasant enough.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2015)

I'm losing track of how many sunny winter rides I have reported on recently, which is a good problem to have!  I think it is #5?

Anyway ... I was going to do a 56 km/35 mile ride today to take some different pictures for y'all but I got a call from an old friend replying to a message that I had left for him last night about another old friend of both of us who died recently. We ended up talking for a long time about how shocked we were, the funeral arrangements etc. By the time the call was finished, I realised that I didn't have enough daylight hours left to do my planned ride and I did not want to do it in the freezing dark with rush hour traffic on my way back. I decided to nip out and do my standard Cragg Vale/Steep Lane/Greenway loop instead, so just 37 km or 23 miles. I took a few pictures from different positions to my previous ones. Here are the best 3 ...






Wind turbines from Coal Gate Road.






Distant Ovenden Moor windfarm from High Stones Road. (Are you getting the message about how windy these hilltops are! Bloody freezing recently, despite the sunshine ...)






Stoodley Pike in the winter sun, from High Stones Road.

You can see the Stoodley Pike monument from hilltops miles away round here, which is presumably why the good townfolk of Todmorden decided to erect it there to say '_Up yours, Napoleon_'!


----------



## xzenonuk (7 Feb 2015)

no ride today, muscles still healing, got my self a moto g 4g though too use on my bike, yay strava and google maps when im lost here i come while my s3 can sit comfy in my room, oh ill be able to take pics now, beach on blackness looks nice on the coast line with a castle 

next time i ride theres gonna be pics, only 5 mega pixel pics but better than nothing oh and ill make a strava account, might be healed good on sunday, im itching to cycle again 

impressed with that phone for the money and cheap enough to be replacable plus water resistant apparently


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Feb 2015)

My ride today will now take place tomorrow as the weather looks much nicer!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Feb 2015)

Cold muddy ride out today and I felt like my legs were on strike..still better to go out than sit around and the cafe was the usual nice and busy with cake and latte..
just hosed the bikes down,bloody cold water is not a good idea..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2015)

After a week on the ice bike and suffering from a cold (not quite upgraded to man flu yet) I am knackered. When I got up this morning and saw it was ice free, I did a few chores I needed to do and got out on the Tricross. 26 peaceful quiet miles and now I feel even worse, but it was worth it, an effortless ride compared to the ice bike. Time to slump in front of the telly for the rest of the day.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Feb 2015)

40 miles ish today through bright spring wild flowers in the sunshine with a kinky chain!
http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.com/2015/02/a-tale-of-spring-and-kinky-chain.html


----------



## mooseracer (7 Feb 2015)

Was intending to do a fifty today, the first 12 of which were with Mrs Moose who then headed off to complete a 30. Nothing much to note on the ride really, except it ended a little earlier than intended after a double visit from the fairy.

https://www.strava.com/activities/251529547#5891159958


----------



## stumpy66 (7 Feb 2015)

Lovely sunny day, light winds and 3 degrees


----------



## fatjel (7 Feb 2015)

Went on the club ride today.. With getting there and back just a little over 70 miles.
No punctures or breakdowns !!! Was a bit dull lol
https://app.strava.com/activities/251574445


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Feb 2015)

Uncertainty around the weather & my annoyingly achy hip meant I didn't plan a route for today so it was a case of wake up & see whats what.

When I did eventually drag myself from my pit the roads were a mass of whiteness from the overnight frost but on the plus side I had no aches or pains so after a large bowl of porridge, plenty of coffee & a bit of a wait for the frost to clear I decided to stick to the New Forest where at least the roads are pretty free from potholes full of ice compared to some around here.

Heading north & into the chilly north-easterly I passed through Furzley & Landford en route to Redlynch on the northern tip of the forest before turning south & west towards Godshill & picking up a tail wind. The next decision was can I be bothered with the little 26% climb at Blissford Hill? Might as well I guess as its not exactly hilly round here, so that done I headed down towards Ringwood before cutting back across the forest to Burley, up & down Bolderwood, through Minstead, Bartley & Winsor before home & a 51 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/251559384









I'm sure my front wheel left the tarmac going up here today!!






Blashford Lakes nature reserve near Ringwood.






Nice empty roads again today with just the occasional car & cyclist.


----------



## surfdude (7 Feb 2015)

5 miles and no pain in the back so hopefully things looking up and should be getting a few more miles done this year


----------



## Saluki (7 Feb 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Uncertainty around the weather & my annoyingly achy hip meant I didn't plan a route for today so it was a case of wake up & see whats what.
> 
> When I did eventually drag myself from my pit the roads were a mass of whiteness from the overnight frost but on the plus side I had no aches or pains so after a large bowl of porridge, plenty of coffee & a bit of a wait for the frost to clear I decided to stick to the New Forest where at least the roads are pretty free from potholes full of ice compared to some around here.
> 
> ...


Is the pottery place still at Godshill?


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> Is the pottery place still at Godshill?



Yes, I do believe I have seen a sign for some sort of arts & crafts place along there.


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Feb 2015)

Every day I have been checking on the progress of Steve "teethgrinder" Abraham, the last time he was in these parts we couldn't work out where he was heading so intercepting his route to ride with him proved to be too difficult, plus on Saturdays we have to be back before the light goes to feed and walk geese, ducks and hens. After a mundane morning of shopping we were anxious to get riding so I checked the live tracking to see where Steve was and saw he was heading in the general direction of Oakham where we live. Great news except the problem facing us now was which road he would take next, as we looked again at the live tracking we could see he was about 6 miles away, unfortunately [under any other circumstances this is actually very fortunate] there are a myriad of lanes to choose from so second guessing him was not going to be straightforward, and so it turned out. We hot footed [pedalled actually] it to the village of Whissendine where of course he didn't turn up and the mob phone signal was non existent, cycled up and down round and round in the village trying to get a signal, when we eventually got a reading it showed he had turned the opposite way, aargh!!
Plan B. In theory one should always have a plan B, we didn't have a plan B. In the end we took a punt that he needed to eat and we saw he had turned towards Wymondham [not the Norfolk one] where there is a cafe at the windmill [and a good bike shop run by our friends] so we headed in that direction. On arrival there were about half a dozen bikes [it's a well known and popular cyclists cafe] leaning against the wall of the windmill but not Steve's as I know he is riding a Raleigh. Then I spotted it, on it's own under the cafe window. The two nearer are ours [obviously].





We found him sitting alone in another room away from the other cyclists who, when we initially enquired of them, had never heard of Steve or his remarkable challenge! We said a brief hello and met him after his meal as he was leaving. What a lovely chap, about as unassuming as you could wish to meet. It turned out, unsurprisingly that we had many mutual friends so much to talk about. Some pics of the two of us riding with him, one of us had to sprint ahead to get them and again to catch up.



































Not the warmest of days but at least the wind was much gentler. We would happily have continued riding with him, but we will again, maybe even tomorrow.
The very best of luck Steve, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Feb 2015)

They fixed the list.

105 Km's completed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/251619497


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2015)

I rode 12 miles today, indoors, as there are still several inches of snow outdoors. 40 f, though, and maybe the same tomorrow, that will clear a few road enough for some judicious cycling. As I was driving home from a funeral this morning, I also saw a bald eagle. At first, I thought it a crow with something in its mouth, but it flew directly over me, and I saw it was a bald eagle. Very impressive. I think winter must be getting ready to loose its grip, if eagles are getting this far afield.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2015)

Another chilly, sunny winter day, so here is report #6 ...

The sun was late showing its face so I decided not to bother with my planned 56 km route and improvised a shorter one instead. It was nice out so I extended the ride a bit but then it got really cold as the sun was getting low in the sky so I headed for home and got back just before sunset.

The route: Up Heptonstall Road, then Lee Wood Road/Draper Lane to Slack. Along Widdop Road past the reservoir to the summit above Thursden Pasture, then I u-turned and headed back to Slack. I turned right at Slack Top and climbed to Colden, carried on down to Jack Bridge, then climbed to Blackshaw Head. I had intended to turn left there down Badger Lane, for a quick return to Hebden Bridge, but I still had enough daylight left to add on another little loop, so I headed round to Great Rock and then climbed Eastwood road, turned right at the top and descended back the way I'd come - Blackshaw Head, Jack Bridge, climbed to Colden, then descended through Slack and down Draper Lane/Lee Wood Road, Heptonstall Road back to Hebden Bridge. 40 kms or 25 miles, with hills!

The profile: 










Blake Dean from Widdop Road





Steep hairpinned climb past Blake Dean scout hostel





A chilly-looking Widdop Reservoir!





View from the reservoir in the direction of Colne.





View looking back towards the reservoir in the direction of Hebden Bridge, about 13 kms or 8 miles away.

The forecast is fog all day tomorrow and I have things to do next week which will stop me riding, so that's yer lot from me until mid-February!


----------



## Soltydog (7 Feb 2015)

Got my imperial century ride in early this month. Had a great ride today, just 3 club members out & only 2 of us after the cafe stop, but 101+ miles & 3600 ft of climbing, which is a lot for round here, it was a very enjoyable day. Apart from the icy roads at Kilham, which forced us to turn round & take the main road to Driffield. can highly recommend the club sandwich at cafe velo Beverley. It was very nice indeed & fueled another 50 miles very well 
https://www.strava.com/activities/251587943


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Got my metric century ride in early this month. Had a great ride today, just 3 club members out & only 2 of us after the cafe stop, but 101+ miles & 3600 ft of climbing, which is a lot for round here, it was a very enjoyable day. Apart from the icy roads at kilham, which forced us to turn round & take the main road to Driffield. can higly recommend the club sandwich at cafe velo beverley. It was very nice indeed & fueled another 50 miles very well
> https://www.strava.com/activities/251587943


Well done!

An imperial century is a _VERY_ generous metric century!


----------



## Osprey (7 Feb 2015)

An 8.30 start with a heavy frost and a bitter cold northerly wind. Keeping to the main roads, I set off from Crofty trying to warm up but the wind chill was hampering all efforts. After about 5 miles of undulating road, I finally feel warm but now progress is slowed by the ice from the water flowing off the fields is frozen at the side of the roads. A tentative decent dropping into a valley before making the mistake of taking a lane running up the valley crossing between the North Gower to South Gower coast. Sheet ice and black ice make the next few miles slow progress with sections having to be walked. Finally back onto the main roads, sun shining drying the roads make for more relaxed cycling with a gentle climb towards the coast. At the top of the climb the Bristol Channel comes into view though the sea haze hides any views of the Devon coast. A long steep twisty decent into the village of Porteynon and the beach.






Back out of the bay up the same long winding hill. Avoiding the lanes, the long route back climbing over Cefn Bryn, then over Cilonen common into the face of the northerly wind. Through the villages of Three Crosses, Dunvant, Gowerton, Penclawdd and Crofty to home. Only 31miles but with 2100ft of climbing and the chilling northerly winds made it enough for the day.


----------



## Soltydog (8 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> An imperial century is a _VERY_ generous metric century!



I really should stay off the net when i've had a couple of shandies


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2015)

A 9am start for me whilst Mrs Dave gAve my mum a lift to church. If my mum hadn't have been staying with us I may have done my Feb 100 today, but that would have been a bit naughty!
So I had a nice 37 mile loop out around Graveley and Gamlingay, fairly up and down for this neck of the woods. Nothing earth shattering,,plenty of people out. It almost felt spring like....

Toward the end of the ride I spooked a pair of buzzards that were sat in a big old oak tree. I think they were eyeing the dead rabbit on the road. There's nothing worse than a donkey in Lycra putting you off Sunday lunch!


----------



## gbb (8 Feb 2015)

First ride in 2 weeks, frosty out so wrapped up well...too well. 5 miles later, too hot. Stripped some off and hid them at the roadside for the return journey. Now its lovely, hands just a tad cold in the headwind section (remarkable because I usually get cold very quickly).
19 miles at no great speed, a bit heavy legged on the hills...thoroughly enjoyed it...and the good news, my heart rate has recovered quite quickly once back home. I always used that as a good indicator of fitness. Its low at the moment but at least that can be worked on.


----------



## Jon George (8 Feb 2015)

A bit of a shake-down ride today after some major fettling yesterday. Basically a 13 mile skirt around Ipswich's immediate countryside - 97% spent sitting up admiring the views with a 3% insane all-out rush on a nice stretch (fortuitously adjacent to the hospital, if needed) and surprised a couple of motorists by the speed I obtained. Bike is now considered 'shook-down'. 

Great Bealings - from Little Bealings.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Feb 2015)

22 miles yesterday.Not a nice experience though,plenty of near freezing fog and the usual dimwits driving without sidelights.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Feb 2015)

deceptively cold out today, and foggy round here which doesn't help I don't think. cut short my getting the roadie out of hibernation ride and will have an afternoon of fettling bits once the ends of my fingers defrost enough to fine tweak some bits.


----------



## ruffers (8 Feb 2015)

Same as ^^^^ very nippy out around bury way today. Couldnt feel fingers or toes after about 10 mins. Returned frozen.
nice hot bath restored all loss of feeling and now really happy I went out.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Feb 2015)

A quick run out this morning, the sun was shining but it was still chilly enough for a jacket. A regular route out through WGP, exiting at Cranbourne Gate, nice view




Whilst paused here for my snack half a dozen riders from the Hounslow & District Wheelers club came out of the gate and few 'mornings' exchanged. My local club as it turns out, so something I may think about.
A nice downhill into Windsor then home via Runneymede.
18.5 miles, and the sunshine seems to have had an effect. My Trek now has a front mudguard to go with the rear. Actually enjoyed fitting it in the sunshine before lunch, made a change from banging into everything trying to do it in the garage..


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Feb 2015)

52 miles 788m climb around the back of the Kyrenia five finger mountains
http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/behind-mountains.html


----------



## Dark46 (8 Feb 2015)

I forgot to post last week's ride and will not go into too much detail as it was my first 50 miles Sportive around the Bristol area. 

I really enjoyed it apart from the nasty headwind. The hills where horrible as having to do Dundry Hill early and Burrington Combe halfway through the ride. I really enjoyed it and would do it again, but possibly not in February.


----------



## BAtoo (8 Feb 2015)

First ride for ages today - at least 3 months ! Just 9miles at a not too bad 13.5mph. 
Dodgy knee - one of the reasons for lack of riding - didn't feel too bad either which was a bonus. 
Hopefully the first of more rides this year


----------



## Dark46 (8 Feb 2015)

So this week in was back to normal and back with the KCC and back around the hills of the Cotswolds. 

So this morning started off as bit foggy and as we climbed up over Frocester the sun came through. The ride was really enjoyable going across Kingscote to the A46. Then down into Nailsworth and to Stroud. At Stroud we waited for the fast pelaton to catch up as they went to Tetbury. From there it was to Edge and back into Gloucester. 

So todays ride ended up being a good 33 miles and already looking forward to doing it all over again.


----------



## Donger (8 Feb 2015)

A lovely (and quite brisk) 35 mile club ride with the Kingsway CC this week. Out from Gloucester towards Tetbury, and back via Nailsworth and Stroud. Frocester Hill on the way out, and Horsepools Hill on the way back, with a nice long cafe stop at the Upper Lock in Stroud in between. A beautiful sunny day, once we got up out of the fog and onto the escarpment. Once again my beard acted as a fog filter and left me with a cold, wet face, but the conditions have really improved round here since my two recent audaxes. Almost failed on Frocester hill for the first time, as my thighs were still aching from last week's big ride, but somehow summoned up enough bloody-mindedness to grind my way up in one. Some cracking sprinting conditions up on the plain today. Nice ride... shame I didn't take the camera.


----------



## Archeress (8 Feb 2015)

Just back from a small ride with my cycle club, and now having a little brunch. We cycled out towards the UWE (University of West England) and stopped for cake at the Hambrook Golf Centre. We then meandered home. Used the new shoes I purchased from @meta lon (I used the road bike which has a pair of touring spd pedals). Whilst on the coffee break I paid for the reversible pedals @davester65 is selling (he does have others for sale too here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garage-sale-part-2-pedals.172929/#post-3523496. )

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/252029288

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## sgl5gjr (8 Feb 2015)

Decent Sunday run with the Teen only this week.... sadly Cambs County had needlessly plastered the roads with salt again..... Sun was shining...a decent pace for me and the teen on a non stop 15 miles..... Busy this week sadly in Cambridge training and Friday at the London Bike show... so here is to next weekend....but at least I'll get a couple of mile each way to the training office from the campervan.....


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2015)

Countesthorpe the destination, 55 miles the journey. Got up this morning and looked at the frost on the roads and the ice on the cars and abandoned plans for a ride over to Mapleborough Green instead opting for a later start and a short ride to Countesthorpe. When I left at nine the frost was already fading away, I was expecting the ride from Shilton through Withybrook to Monks Kirby to be icy but the lanes were clear, just the odd frozen puddle to look out for, and every time I rode under a tree I got showered with small ice crystales shed by the tree, carried on through Pailton to Lutterworth, and on through Gillmorton to Peatling Pava then through Peatling Magna to pick up the gated road to the main road to the Garden Centre at Countesthorpe. On the way back I retraced my out wood journey to Gilmorton but instead of turning towards Lutterworth I carried on to the next turn to Ullesthorpe and Claybrook Pava then turned towards Monks Kirby and turned right by the Church in Monks Kirby to pick up the out wood route to take me back into Coventry. A lovely morning out on the bike. Cold but sunny with a gentle breeze, tail wind on the way out helping me spin up the fixed, I'd averaged 14.5 on the way out, head wind on the way back slowing me down and making me work, by the time I'd got home the average had dropped to 14, but looking at the computer I'd done the first 50 in 3.5 hours which is good for me this time of year, enjoyed the ride and it looks like my legs are coming back to me at last.





Mr Snowman was still hanging on when I went past on the way back.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (8 Feb 2015)

My God it was cold this morning!
Up over Chunal to Glossop. Many thanks to guy on a roadie who asked if I was OK as he passed me, stopped on the way down. I was, I just felt the need to switch my Lezynes to a steady light as I dropped back into the cold fog.
Bypassed Glossop centre then up to Charlesworth and on towards Marple.
Realised the white on my jacket sleeves was ice forming!
The descent to Marple Bridge is quite long. Fingers of my right hand, given I was covering/using brakes, became completely numbed by the cold.
Thankfully, Costa in Marple offered warmth and respite; don't know how I managed to operate my combination lock .
A large Americano and a croissant helped but it took easily ten minutes to get through the pain of rewarming fingers.
Out to High Lane, a short distance on the A6 then a backroads route to New Mills and home to Hayfield.
Reckon it's the coldest I've ridden in so far. Must've been hovering below freezing, but felt colder in the nasty mist.
More coffee, crumpets and a hot bath.
No photos ... too fuppin' cold.
Brilliant ride!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Feb 2015)

51.12 miles in glorious winter sunshine. Started from Anstey to Mountsorrel to mate number one then to Sileby for mate number two Then set off to normantan on soar .on the way I had my first clipless moment .while changing down for a hill the chain came off and whilst looking down at the chain and slowing down I forgot to upclip and had a slow motion fall on the a lovely soft verge much to mates amusement .after refitting chain it was off again visited the villages of Stanford on soar ,Normanton on soar,Sutton Bonnington,Kingston on Soar,Gotham(still no sign of batman),E leake,Costock, Wysall were mate number one peeled off due to time pressure so me and mate number two pressed on to Willoughby on the wolds and back to Sileby after a quick coffee at mates house time to head home via Cossington,Rothley,Cropston and back to Anstey. Lovly ride in glorious sunshine but a bit chilly


----------



## mooseracer (8 Feb 2015)

Beautiful day, loads of cyclists out and a thoroughly enjoyable 80 miles for me. Took it steady and enjoyed the ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/252130476/overview


----------



## Glow worm (8 Feb 2015)

A sparkling sunny day here today and almost warm out of the cold wind. For a change I headed east into the 'hills' (pauses for laughter from those of you living near proper hills!) of west Suffolk.

For a change I decided to up my pace a little rather than my usual bimble/ birdwatching effort. Heading up the slope from Six Mile Bottom a few club riders passed the other way- looked like CB5 or some such. Another roadie whooshed past me asking if it was lunch I had in my panniers! I never travel light. He was partly right, aside from lunch, a 4 pint bottle of water, Large binoculars, thermos flask, radio, and other bits and bobs for starters!

West Suffolk is great country, gently rolling hills and surprisingly remote. Cambridgeshire tends to blur into Suffolk somewhat, and often the only way you can tell which county you're in is by looking at the wheelie bins outside the few houses there are.







The above pic is near Cowlinge on the way to Kirtling. It was mostly warm, but heading into the breeze was a different story and out came the gloves. It was one of those winds that barely rustles the leaves, but somehow concentrates itself on slowing down cyclists. Very odd.

35 miles in total in around 2hrs 50 mins. Pretty pacey for me, and a lovely ride, a nice change from my usual Fens adventures.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2015)

Rural wheelie bins? How posh. Our farmers burn what will burn, recycle everything else, and bury what little is left.


----------



## Basil.B (8 Feb 2015)

After eating a large chicken & ham pie with lots of potatoes and sprouts, I managed a 22 mile loop this afternoon.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rural wheelie bins? How posh. Our farmers burn what will burn, recycle everything else, and bury what little is left.




Oh, it's very up market round these parts!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2015)

Glow worm said:


> A sparkling sunny day here today and almost warm out of the cold wind. For a change I headed east into the 'hills' (pauses for laughter from those of you living near proper hills!) of west Suffolk.
> 
> For a change I decided to up my pace a little rather than my usual bimble/ birdwatching effort. Heading up the slope from Six Mile Bottom a few club riders passed the other way- looked like CB5 or some such. Another roadie whooshed past me asking if it was lunch I had in my panniers! I never travel light. He was partly right, aside from lunch, a 4 pint bottle of water, Large binoculars, thermos flask, radio, and other bits and bobs for starters!
> 
> ...




It is a great quiet little corner for a ride and as you say, fairly mountainous for round here. There are some pretty nice houses too.


----------



## Saluki (8 Feb 2015)

Managed a quick 13 miler today. I managed to motivate hubster enough to get on his bike. I showed him my proposed route on google maps and away we went. We went to Eaton via Bluebell Road then straight over the junction through the village and then along the cyclepath, past the golf club and up the hill to the Holiday Inn on the A140. I had to stop half way up the hill as a family had decided that I was not on a cyclepath at all but on a public footpath, strictly for feet. Very posh types, bloody rude types.

At the top I waited for Hubster, who had also been required to become totally stationary by the rude, posh family (who's kids were on bikes!). We doglegged right then left to Hall road and followed it and turned off through an industrial bit at Bessimer Road, which brought us to Sandy Lane and to the disused railway cyclepath to the City Sainsburys. From there it's a quick spin along All Saint's to Evans.

At Evans, I exchanged my unused, brand new horrible flat pedals (bought for a bike we were selling but the buyer had own pedals) for a Co2 tyre inflating kit and a new lime green bottle cage for the CX. We fitted the new bottle cage there and then and then headed back the way that we'd come. Hubster is not fond of the climb at Marlpit Lane so to avoid that, we retraced out tyre tracks and added 2 miles to the trip. Funny chap, my Hubster.
He was really tired on the way home. I was making about 1 min and 20 seconds a mile on him. Somehow, he was failing to keep up down hill when I wasn't turning a pedal.

Naughty Hubster stayed on the road on Bluebell, on the way back. They cycle path is a bit rough and the road is very smooth. I was on the cyclepath and a bit behind him as I had to wait for a bunch of pedestrians and a family on bikes who were taking up the whole path. I could see the queue of traffic up ahead on the road and I just whizzed past them on the cycle path (I say whizzed, only about 10mph but a whole lot faster than the traffic) only to find, Hubster slogging up the slight rise at about 6mph, on the road, causing the big queue. I bet those car drivers were swearing.
I waited for him at the end of Bluebell and then followed him for 100 yards or so but I really cannot ride at less than 6mph without falling off. My balance is not that good. I said that I'd see him at home and headed off. He had the house key so I did a lap of the estate and then met him as he arrived at the door.

13 miles dead, in a very steady 1:15:35 so moving average was 10.1mph which is shockingly slow.
I'm commuting to work tomorrow so I hope to manage 12mph ave.


----------



## RedRider (8 Feb 2015)

Popped out for a loaf and some cat food and ended up cycling right across town for the bread. The cat wasn't that amused but it was a beautiful day to be out and about and pretty interesting.
I was asked to wait whilst they filmed a scene for the new series of Sherlock. There were some actors I didn't recognise getting in and out of a hansom cab.
Caution filming. . .





Overpriced bread from a stall in Primrose Hill saddlebagged and I turn round for homE.
Waiting at lights near Lambeth Bridge a modern, real life Hansom cab driver wound his window at the lights and said I looked like a cyclist and followed up with: 'i coach cyclists.'
Well he had hair so he couldn't be Dave Brailsford and in any case I'm a year or two too old to be spotted so there was no real surprise when his next sentence was: 'Why aren't you wearing a helmet?'
The sun was shining, first gloveless day of the year so a polite conversation about risk later and our ways part.

Nearly home but still time for another traffic light meeting. This time a young lad from Sao Paulo looking for directions to Denmark Hill. I'm going that way so we ride together and he says he's just arrived in London and it's his first day out on a bike here. Seems to be doing okay. The rest of the conversation it's mainly reciting the names of random Brazilian footballers which is as good a way as any to end a Sunday spin.
Forgot the cat food though.


----------



## Oldbloke (8 Feb 2015)

2 hours in strong cold winds, not much sun today but significantly better than past few days in positive temperatures at last.

Only managed 48 kms, tried to tag onto a club ride of around 20 complete with team car, this was near the end of my ride so they were soon gone

Sadly missed out on my usual belly-buster pastry as too late for the bakers


----------



## Glow worm (8 Feb 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> It is a great quiet little corner for a ride and as you say, fairly mountainous for round here. There are some pretty nice houses too.



Was close to 400 feet above sea level at one point. The air did seem a bit thin!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2015)

Well done you lot for getting out in very chilly conditions. We had some sunshine here in the valley earlier, but then it clouded over. I'm sure that it would have been bitterly cold and murky up on the tops and I have done enough freezing rides recently so I stayed indoors in the warm and watched Rohan Dennis tackle the hour record instead!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2015)

dave r said:


> Countesthorpe the destination, 55 miles the journey. Got up this morning and looked at the frost on the roads and the ice on the cars and abandoned plans for a ride over to Mapleborough Green instead opting for a later start and a short ride to Countesthorpe. When I left at nine the frost was already fading away, I was expecting the ride from Shilton through Withybrook to Monks Kirby to be icy but the lanes were clear, just the odd frozen puddle to look out for, and every time I rode under a tree I got showered with small ice crystales shed by the tree, carried on through Pailton to Lutterworth, and on through Gillmorton to Peatling Pava then through Peatling Magna to pick up the gated road to the main road to the Garden Centre at Countesthorpe. On the way back I retraced my out wood journey to Gilmorton but instead of turning towards Lutterworth I carried on to the next turn to Ullesthorpe and Claybrook Pava then turned towards Monks Kirby and turned right by the Church in Monks Kirby to pick up the out wood route to take me back into Coventry.


Dave - considering that I lived in Coventry for 21 years, I am always amazed at how many surrounding villages you ride to that I have never heard of! That's probably because I did most of my childhood riding in the Brownshill Green/Corley/Fillongley area but then had my bike stolen as a teenager at the age when I would have started exploring further afield.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Feb 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> My God it was cold this morning!
> Up over Chunal to Glossop. Many thanks to guy on a roadie who asked if I was OK as he passed me, stopped on the way down. I was, I just felt the need to switch my Lezynes to a steady light as I dropped back into the cold fog.
> Bypassed Glossop centre then up to Charlesworth and on towards Marple.
> Realised the white on my jacket sleeves was ice forming!
> ...



Well done getting out. I took one look at the thick fog and freezing temperatures and stuck the kettle on. What route did you use to bypass Glossop? I suspect you may have cycled past my house


----------



## thetribe (8 Feb 2015)

Squeezed in a quick (for me) 10 miles for me today. Was a lovely day (although colder than I realised once I got out on bike) and it was supposed to be the first of our "Cake Stop" rides for myself and my better half, however after a 40th birthday party last night and a roller skating incident (roller disco party) she had to give today's ride a miss. Next week hopefully.

http://www.strava.com/activities/252150555


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Was close to 400 feet above sea level at one point. The air did seem a bit thin!




Be very careful, you wouldn't want mountain rescue coming out for you....


----------



## Jon George (8 Feb 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Be very careful, you wouldn't want mountain rescue coming out for you....


It's best to be prepared ...
http://www.eadt.co.uk/news/stowupla...cue_team_to_raise_money_for_charity_1_2848687


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Feb 2015)

Just done another 21 miles in that horrible fog.No other cyclists to be seen,apart from those on pavements with phones to their ears or ciggies in their mouths but they don't count! That fog can't be good for you,i've never coughed so much,i'm still at it now!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2015)

Clairs yer poypes*, as my father used to say.

*Clears your pipes- I never heard the man speak with much of an Irish accent outside that, as we are about 350 years removed from Ireland by Cromwells' people. Probably picked it up from others, I suppose.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Feb 2015)

Beautiful day here today, blue sky, sunshine, temps up to 6 degrees. Took the tandem out for its first ride since 3rd Jan. Tracked west along the Forth through Dalmeny and Hopetoun estates to Blackness, then for our first time since its rebuild the path to Bo'ness, lovely smooth tarmac most of the way now. Hauled ourselves up the hill out of Bo'ness and turned back east for a welcome lunch at Rouken Glen Garden Centre, recommended. Headed back through the lanes via Philipstoun, Bridgend, Faucheldean, Newbridge. 43 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Clairs yer poypes*, as my father used to say.
> 
> *Clears your pipes- I never heard the man speak with much of an Irish accent outside that, as we are about 350 years removed from Ireland by Cromwells' people. Probably picked it up from others, I suppose.


A bit like Sean Connery's Scottish accent, which seems to get stronger with every year that he spends living outside of Scotland! 

(My late mum's Scottish accent gradually diminished with increasing time spent in England, but would suddenly re-emerge whenever one of our Scottish relatives phoned!)


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Feb 2015)

First ride for about a month and am now feeling a bit worn out!Ended up doing 73k which was a bit more than I had intended but got a bit carried away,will probably really feel it tomorrow but pretty pleased with how I did considering and also had a different position on the Helium which I think will work well especially if I can get improve my flexability and core.

https://www.strava.com/activities/252206063


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Feb 2015)

Glow worm said:


> A sparkling sunny day here today and almost warm out of the cold wind. For a change I headed east into the 'hills' (pauses for laughter from those of you living near proper hills!) of west Suffolk.
> 
> For a change I decided to up my pace a little rather than my usual bimble/ birdwatching effort. Heading up the slope from Six Mile Bottom a few club riders passed the other way- looked like CB5 or some such. Another roadie whooshed past me asking if it was lunch I had in my panniers! I never travel light. He was partly right, aside from lunch, a 4 pint bottle of water, Large binoculars, thermos flask, radio, and other bits and bobs for starters!
> 
> ...



Went through Moulton on this afternoons ride.That wind was really deceptive,had to push a bit from Soham to Stretham where it seemed the worst.

As an aside some of my ancestors came from Cowlinge as well as Kennett and Kentford.


----------



## xzenonuk (8 Feb 2015)

just back from a 41 miler and recorded it on strava 

https://www.strava.com/activities/252203877


----------



## howdenbiker (8 Feb 2015)

Cycled with Selby CC today, 36 mile circuit, Selby to Tadcaster. Got home and gave my winter bikes stablemates a mile or to each to blow away the cobwebs!


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Feb 2015)

A lovely day down here.

https://www.strava.com/activities/252148835


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2015)

A ride of several parts with different things going on today...

Firstly, I was over to see my daughter and grandkids at 10 ish to drop some naan breads off that I picked up cheap from w*rk at midnight when I finished shift (Pataks Naan @ 20p for a pack of two ).
Quick natter with 7yr old granddaughter about stuff while 3 month old grandson threw up all over me as I drank a cuppa, then down to the shops to pick a few bits and pieces up for dinner.
I dropped the shopping back at home then, contrary to my plan, I stayed on the same bike. I was going to take the CX out but decided to keep with the Hardtail.

By this time it was fairly warm.. Well, 6°C, which is much better than it's been recently!

I had no real direction in mind, and no target to go for. Just a pleasant tootle around for a few hours in the sunshine.






Target practice! 
Just after Sywell, I saw a chap with a CX Boardman in a field entrance. I stopped to make sure he didn't have a problem (nope, all OK) and ended up chatting for 15 mins or so. I then aimed down towards Mears Ashby, over the river beyond Wilby and up the hill to Earls Barton.






I decided to ride down a byway I've not been on before. I knew it went no further than the Nene Way and deep muddy fields, but still wanted to check it out. Quite a picturesque bit of river to be seen there.






In Earls Barton, I spotted a path off to the right and found the backside of the church there. It must have been a fortified thingy once upon a time, including a moat (not quite obvious in this pic)

Back up the track onto the main road, and though the village and onto Sywell Reservoir, an Edwardian res, I think, for a coffee and an Magnum.






Loads of people there today enjoying the weather. Unfortunately, cycling round there is not allowed. From there, it was about a five mile ride back to home, using Cut Throat Lane byway. Up till then, the bike and I were quite clean. That last few miles sorted that out!! 
Thick mud spraying up everywhere and sticking to everything..
Never mind, that's life!






Back home on 20 miles with a bottle of sustenance after hosing the bike down..
That tots up to 126 miles for the week...

https://www.strava.com/activities/252071042


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Feb 2015)

It's Sunday, the road outside is white with frost at 0830, no rush then. The problem begins when I begin to think about "teethgrinder" who has already been on the road for over 3 hours. What am I, man or mouse? It's hard to eat porridge whilst squeaking at the same time. We eventually leave at 1020, cold but the sun is trying to lift the temp. We are heading predominantly north then west to reach the tea stop.
I took this picture of an oak tree, I like trees.





In Lincolnshire there is a valley that doesn't really belong.





I don't know how many of you have ridden fixed into a head wind, let me assure you it aint easy, we had the pleasure of a little over 53 miles of relentless wind which got stronger as time ticked by. One of those days where the wind changed direction from north to west. The last 23 miles were side and tail which is just as well given the mile long climb 8 miles from home. So, 76 miles of hard enjoyable fixed gear miles.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Dave - considering that I lived in Coventry for 21 years, I am always amazed at how many surrounding villages you ride to that I have never heard of! That's probably because I did most of my childhood riding in the Brownshill Green/Corley/Fillongley area but then had my bike stolen as a teenager at the age when I would have started exploring further afield.



I was a Coventry Road Club rider for about 25 years, I started with their family ride before moving up to the medium paced veterans ride, riding around 20-25 mph for an average between 16- 18mph, those Sunday mornings brought me a lot of local knowledge, though there are still a lot of places I don't know and I can still get lost occasionally, its just makes me a bit sad I no longer have that pace and I don't have the time for the current newcomers ride, the equivalent of the old Family Ride.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2015)

A nice Sunday London bimble with @Trickedem , @Mark Grant , @topcat1 and @rb58 .
76 miles in total on a lovely cold but sunny day. Taking in a few laps of Hyde Park, The olympic Park with brunch at the magnificent View Tube and coffee at Fat Boys in Trinity Wharf.






2 Ti's. 2 Fixies and a Gawd Knows what ..





Bikes and Guards





I met this lovely lady Harris Hawk close to home.





A bonus of this ride was a cup of tea supplied by the very lovely @ttcycle, as I dropped in unannounced.

It really was fantastic riding today. The company, the food, the weather and dry roads. What more would you want? 

So, peeps, if you want a Sunday London morning bimble with some other Cycle Chatters. You will find us at Hyde Park Corner at about 9.30am on the second Sunday of the month. 
You would be more then  to join us.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Feb 2015)

Only 25 miles for me today. Went to see an old friend on Anglesey. Not too fast or far, but one or two punchy climbs, an encounter with a buzzard and a cafe stop in Beaumaris. All good and an escape from the cold and fog of the Cheshire Plain.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A nice Sunday London bimble with @Trickedem , @Mark Grant , @topcat1 and @rb58 .
> 76 miles in total on a lovely cold but sunny day. Taking in a few laps of Hyde Park, The olympic Park with brunch at the magnificent View Tube and coffee at Fat Boys in Trinity Wharf.
> 
> View attachment 79301
> ...


Never ridden in London, but would like to give it a shot one day. I see a nice single speed belonging to a tall person in one of the pics. I see we both did the same distance today. You really must come up and experience Rutland at some point.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Never ridden in London, but would like to give it a shot one day. I see a nice single speed belonging to a tall person in one of the pics. I see we both did the same distance today. You really must come up and experience Rutland at some point.




2 fixed on the ride today. Get a train down and join us would love to show you both the pleasures of cycling around London in a Sunday. And yes would love to visit Rutland. Will look at some dates in the spring if ok?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Feb 2015)

My usual 15 miles loop today in dense freezing fog , which wasn't too pleasant at all. I stoppped off at Wreay Church for a few minutes to try to stamp some life back into me feet, and took a photo of its mausoleum. T'was all a bit spooky.

What happened to that lovely weather we had in the week, whilst I was working? 






and a map...


----------



## Jon George (8 Feb 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> What happened to that lovely weather we had in the week, whilst I was working?



I was out riding in it! 

BTW I've just watched an old episode from the 70's BBC TV series Supernatural - that mausoleum would have fitted in extremely well!


----------



## fatjel (8 Feb 2015)

Just a short 27 km ride first thing. Best morning for a while , shame I couldn't stay out longer
https://app.strava.com/activities/252239870

I lived in London for 52 years , Kent / Sussex for 7 and reading ianrauks ride is the first time I've missed it ..


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2015)

7 miles today, not much for the pictures, just melting snow, fog, and a cold front. And numerous cyclists, for a change. My 7 mile route also comprises 4 Strava segments, and I show poorly on all of them. Still, a great time looked to be had by all. I certainly enjoyed it. I think it may be a week or so before I ride outdoors, looking at the forecast. Our 8 inches of snow has mostly melted again.


----------



## Eribiste (9 Feb 2015)

A rather unusual (for me) ride on Saturday 7th. The car was due a service at a garage in Stourbridge, so I took the bike with me to have a ride round for the morning. Being an area I'm not very familiar with, I planned a route out to the Severn Valley using one of those MapmyGPStoaster sites, picking just three waypoints, and duly loaded it into the Garmin. Crucially, I didn't scrutinize the route, other than a quick glance to note that it was a loop of about 50 klicks. Within half a mile of starting, the course took me along a canal towpath, not the most natural environment for a slick shod roadie! This went on for a long time, with stops for dog walkers, pedestrians intent on mobile phones and so on. I was also getting some bemused looks from the other cyclists on their robust chunky tyred mtb's The surface wasn't the best either, so all in all, a rather slow 50 kilometres. A bit like trying to do a forest rally stage in a Lamborghini Miura. 

I'll check the route very carefully next time I do any planning!

https://www.strava.com/activities/252240585


----------



## vernon (9 Feb 2015)

A nice thirty-one mile loop from home out to Wetherby then through Spofforth to visit Spofforth Castle, home of the Percy family before they decamped to Northumberland and Alnwick, through Follifoot and Harwood and back home. No visit to Wetherby is complete without a visit to the Tardis in the grounds of Wetherby Police Station. A cold ride but pleasant all the same.


----------



## howdenbiker (9 Feb 2015)

Great to ride to work in daylight, a couple of pictures of my rush hour commute!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (9 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Well done getting out. I took one look at the thick fog and freezing temperatures and stuck the kettle on. What route did you use to bypass Glossop? I suspect you may have cycled past my house


Hi Nicky and thanks.
Turnlee Road.
I'm no hero but I'm doing my best to keep up regular riding cos I'm doing my End to End in May.
Was seriously wondering about your ride to Wales in April. I finally dismissed it since it's so close to my big journey and I'm feared of injuring myself.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Geoff Crowther (9 Feb 2015)

RedRider said:


> Popped out for a loaf and some cat food and ended up cycling right across town for the bread. The cat wasn't that amused but it was a beautiful day to be out and about and pretty interesting.
> I was asked to wait whilst they filmed a scene for the new series of Sherlock. There were some actors I didn't recognise getting in and out of a hansom cab.
> Caution filming. . .
> View attachment 79267
> ...


Love your photo. The little 'un in the yellow coat brings it alive.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2015)

After a few texts back and forth yesterday evening, a mate and I decided to meet up at stupid o'clock at the Windhover near Broughton and the Brampton Valley Way.
I set my alarm for 05:15 






It's six miles for me to get there and at 06:45, it's still a bit dark.... We headed north towards Market Harborough which is about 14 or 15 miles away. No hills up or down as it's an old railway track, now part of Cycle Route 6.






A blast through the 1st tunnel, then we stopped for a few minutes just before the 2nd tunnel as Dev had to phone his Mrs about summat. I was looking at a promising bridleway off to the right for a future ride, and a bike whizzed past.
I set off in hot pursuit as he entered the tunnel. Blimey I thought.. He's got some speed on! Oh well, I'll crack on, but I never did catch up...
As the track only goes to one place, it didn't really matter. We'd meet at the end. I got a text but thought he was taking the p*ss and he was in Harborough..

When I reached the end, no sight of him anywhere. I phoned him and it turned out that he was wondering where I was as he had still been on the phone to his Mrs as I set off after an electric bike!!! No wonder I couldn't catch him... 

Anywhichway, I turned round and headed southwards to meet him as he finally headed north.






We met up about here and aimed southwards. We parted ways at Merry Tom Crossing as I could cut through Pitsford and Moulton to get home and he stuck to the BVW into Northampton.

Back home on 45 miles in darkness, sun and a slight headwind on the first bit of the track with the occasional crunching through icy puddles.

Off to w*rk now. Boooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/252502675


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2015)

howdenbiker said:


> Great to ride to work in daylight, a couple of pictures of my rush hour commute!
> 
> View attachment 79333
> View attachment 79334


I hate rush hour...


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2015)

A quick 6 miles around Braunton marshes to Tescos for a few bits and pieces. On to village centre to the butchers and then back. Glorious sunny day and the wind has dropped.

Back home and continuing with the decorating.


----------



## derrick (9 Feb 2015)

First proper ride for about 5 weeks, been suffering from Labrithitas so have been a bit wobbly, anyway got back on it today did 20 miles, felt a bit sluggish but that was to be expected. Felt a bit rough when i got home but think it will do me good, 5 weeks of work without being able to do a lot have been getting so bored, will give it another go in the morning
https://www.strava.com/activities/252558404


----------



## Saluki (9 Feb 2015)

Sort of commuting and incorporating a fun ride today.
Firstly I rode the 1.5 and a bit miles to my first dog walking client. While I was walking, I rang @StickBouncer and mentioned that it was a gorgeous day and that a bike ride was on his agenda. Luckily he agreed and didn't tell me to bugger off and met me along the Dereham Road. From there we zigzagged through the local 'burbs to the A140, which was much easier than it looked on the map when I routed it up last night. We walked the next dog and then came back to my house, the pretty route.

We rode along the A140 Ipswich Road and turned down the cyclepath past Eaton Golf Club and then along the road to Waitrose. Although I live 2 miles straight on at the lights, we headed left and towards the hospital and rode along Roundhouse Way and out to Colney and then crossed the road and rode past pretty houses for a few hundred yards before hitting the outskirts of Bowthorpe (not so pretty). We climbed up all the little hills that we normally just freewheel down. Much harder work going up than down and then back to mine for cheese toasties and a cup of tea.

11.5 miles in 1 hour dead. Great ride, I really enjoyed it. @StickBouncer's bike is in the back of the car now and I'll give him a lift home in a min. I know it's only 3 miles but he's busy getting fit. No need to overcook it in the early stages.


----------



## Cush (9 Feb 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> After a few texts back and forth yesterday evening, a mate and I decided to meet up at stupid o'clock at the Windhover near Broughton and the Brampton Valley Way.
> I set my alarm for 05:15



Got a bit confused for a moment, there aint no tunnels near Brampton but we do have a very pleasant Dandy line!! Then I read the rest . Nice pics.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2015)

> Cush, post: 3525729, member: 1300"Got a bit confused for a moment, there aint no tunnels near Brampton but we do have a very pleasant Dandy line!! Then I read the rest . Nice pics.


There should be a law against naming towns and villages the same! Lol


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Feb 2015)

Since sunday was a write-off with that freezing fog, I commuted to make up for it. 5 miles in, 16 miles back taking the long way round past Eden Golf Club and looping through Wetheral.

Felt much better than last time out


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2015)

Strange day today - stood still you couldn't feel any wind, but the various wind turbines and flags told a different story. Heading out there was a definite breeze from the North or Northwest hindering progress but making for a much better return journey.

Bright sunshine in the early afternoon turned to grey cloud later but it was nice to finally get out on some dry roads and not have to clean the bike afterwards. An intended 50 miler turned into a metric century instead with a meandering trip out to Stowmarket and back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/252610351


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Feb 2015)

I came off my bike tonight after misjudging a kerb. I thought it was the dropped bit i was going for but instead it was the raised bit so i skimmed it then came off at about 20mph. My contact lens eye sight is pretty poor so that's my excuse for misjudging it.. I travelled about 8 feet with the bike ending up on top of me. My first thoughts were "get this thing off me,i'm so embarrassed",as a long line of queuing traffic must've seen it happen. The bike was ok apart from a few scrapes and the front tyre went down on impact. My only injury is my left knee which lost a fair bit of skin,and it's starting to stiffen up a bit. Apart from that i managed 24 miles,but i'm a bit peed off as was hoping to do 30.


----------



## gavgav (9 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I came off my bike tonight after misjudging a kerb. I thought it was the dropped bit i was going for but instead it was the raised bit so i skimmed it then came off at about 20mph. My contact lens eye sight is pretty poor so that's my excuse for misjudging it.. I travelled about 8 feet with the bike ending up on top of me. My first thoughts were "get this thing off me,i'm so embarrassed",as a long line of queuing traffic must've seen it happen. The bike was ok apart from a few scrapes and the front tyre went down on impact. My only injury is my left knee which lost a fair bit of skin,and it's starting to stiffen up a bit. Apart from that i managed 24 miles,but i'm a bit peed off as was hoping to do 30.


Ouch! Hope you heal soon!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Feb 2015)

gavgav said:


> Ouch! Hope you heal soon!



Thanks. I'd like to send a pic in of the knee but i'm not that technical! It looks like a pair of red lipstick covered lips.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Feb 2015)

Ouch!!! Take it easy and heal up


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I came off my bike tonight after misjudging a kerb. I thought it was the dropped bit i was going for but instead it was the raised bit so i skimmed it then came off at about 20mph. My contact lens eye sight is pretty poor so that's my excuse for misjudging it.. I travelled about 8 feet with the bike ending up on top of me. My first thoughts were "get this thing off me,i'm so embarrassed",as a long line of queuing traffic must've seen it happen. The bike was ok apart from a few scrapes and the front tyre went down on impact. My only injury is my left knee which lost a fair bit of skin,and it's starting to stiffen up a bit. Apart from that i managed 24 miles,but i'm a bit peed off as was hoping to do 30.


from me. Lots of icy patches on the West Dorset lanes today despite all the sunny weather recently [those high banks leave lots of shady bits...]. Brutal climb up and over Eggardon Hill but fantastic views....I was almost too warm from all the exertion but glad of the extra layers when I felt the icy winds at the top, which isn't far off 300 metres up and very exposed. Bring on Wrynose and Hardknott!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2015)

GWS- @Accy cyclist 
'tis but a flesh wound.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> GWS- @Accy cyclist
> 'tis but a flesh wound.



Yeah but it's taking me ages to go for a pee and back with the knee having now stiffened up and increased two inch in width! Maybe having those bottles of beer was a bad idea?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2015)

Never a bad idea, as I recall. Rest, ice, compression, elevation and anesthetic.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I came off my bike tonight after misjudging a kerb. I thought it was the dropped bit i was going for but instead it was the raised bit so i skimmed it then came off at about 20mph. My contact lens eye sight is pretty poor so that's my excuse for misjudging it.. I travelled about 8 feet with the bike ending up on top of me. My first thoughts were "get this thing off me,i'm so embarrassed",as a long line of queuing traffic must've seen it happen. The bike was ok apart from a few scrapes and the front tyre went down on impact. My only injury is my left knee which lost a fair bit of skin,and it's starting to stiffen up a bit. Apart from that i managed 24 miles,but i'm a bit peed off as was hoping to do 30.


Ow, hope you fix quick.


----------



## subaqua (10 Feb 2015)

nice ride from Leytonstone to Park Royal today. 20 miles with the route I used. hour and a half so well happy. the guys on the project think I am nutty for riding 20 miles. canal from paddington to Harlesden was nice , but the signage at little venice towards Kensal rise was dire.


----------



## Cush (10 Feb 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Since sunday was a write-off with that freezing fog, I commuted to make up for it. 5 miles in, 16 miles back taking the long way round past Eden Golf Club and looping through Wetheral.
> 
> Felt much better than last time out


Suggested that route in the Cumberland News to a councilor who says she rides from Warwick on Eden to town on the pavement, bloody silly trick as she has to cross the A69 and then the slip roads on the M6.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2015)

A short morning spin for me this morning along the Thames to Chertsey and back. 16 miles on the CX for a change, I shouldn't be surprised that the PF30 BB has started clicking, so hoping for a sunny day later in the week to get it on the workstand for a looksee...


----------



## Evogirl (10 Feb 2015)

Since tearing my medial knee ligament in November recovery has been slow, been slowly building back up at the gym but went out Sunday on a 27 miler and averaged 10mph, not great speed I know but the knee held up which was the main thing. Also as it was so cold my asthma played up a little so the steroid inhaler was out a bit.


----------



## Ootini (10 Feb 2015)

Lunch time blast around the business park I work on. Fortunately we've got access to a local stately home / country park and down to the Menai Strait nature reserve, so it's nice and picturesque, and also, very muddy! Much fun! https://www.strava.com/activities/252979619


----------



## xzenonuk (10 Feb 2015)

just a 19 miler this time, stupid wind started to annoy me 

https://www.strava.com/activities/253006635/overview


----------



## derrick (10 Feb 2015)

Another 20 miles today, now i am back on the bike i need to get a few more miles in, treated myself to some new wheels, tried them today all i can say is loooooovely, Looking forward to the weekend, will be doing my first club ride for a few weeks, hope i can keep up, will be getting out everyday this week, try and get back to ware i was before Christmas,


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Feb 2015)

No real work today so after a morning of admin & a bit of fettling I decided to give Roubaix 2 a slightly longer run & introduce her to the joys of the New Forest for the first time.
It was just one of my regular midweek runs but which direction I start is determined by the wind direction as there is a 3 mile stretch of open road with no tree cover whatsoever & is an absolute bugger if you choose the wrong way so today it was north then west, up Bramble Hill then down Bolderwood Hill with a slight tailwind across the open ground.

30 miles in all & a noticeable difference in the smoothness of the Ultegra/FSA gear set over the 105 on Roubaix 1.

https://www.strava.com/activities/253024763







Roubaix 2 on her maiden New Forest voyage.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Feb 2015)

My ride today consisted of my AM commute to work 6.17 miles and the return journey of 6.16 miles this evening.
Exactly the same route.....

I was either wobbly or on the outside of bends this morning, or both?





And I now have new black bar tape on my Cube which @young Ed will be pleased with as he told me off the other week for having ripped, white, dirty bar tape!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> My ride today consisted of my AM commute to work 6.17 miles and the return journey of 6.16 miles this evening.
> Exactly the same route.....
> 
> I was either wobbly or on the outside of bends this morning, or both?


Rounding! Say, outward journey 6.165 miles plus one inch, rounded up to 6.17 miles. Return journey 6.165 miles minus one inch, rounded down to 6,16 miles?


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Rounding! Say, outward journey 6.165 miles plus one inch, rounded up to 6.17 miles. Return journey 6.165 miles minus one inch, rounded down to 6,16 miles?




That's too complicated to think about, so I'll just agree!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I came off my bike tonight after misjudging a kerb. I thought it was the dropped bit i was going for but instead it was the raised bit so i skimmed it then came off at about 20mph. My contact lens eye sight is pretty poor so that's my excuse for misjudging it.. I travelled about 8 feet with the bike ending up on top of me. My first thoughts were "get this thing off me,i'm so embarrassed",as a long line of queuing traffic must've seen it happen. The bike was ok apart from a few scrapes and the front tyre went down on impact. My only injury is my left knee which lost a fair bit of skin,and it's starting to stiffen up a bit. Apart from that i managed 24 miles,but i'm a bit peed off as was hoping to do 30.


That's almost exactly the same as my first proper crash when I was about 8. Still have the scar from that one.

I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## thetribe (10 Feb 2015)

Went out for a quick 10 miles after work today but it was too nice to turn back at the halfway point so I extended it a little, 16 miles getting home just as the sun was going down.
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4084713


----------



## mooseracer (10 Feb 2015)

Not the best ride ever, set out on my 'usual' evening 50 miler and somehow managed to fall off in Malmesbury landing on my hip. Considered ringing for backup but decided that if Contador can carry on riding with a leg fracture I must be able to make it home with a painful hip.

Hmmm.....24 miles of extreme pain and struggling to even stand now I'm home. I think tomorrow could be 'interesting'.

Such is life I suppose, and I was grateful for the concern shown by the 2 elderly gents who witnessed my spectacular dismount.

https://www.strava.com/activities/253184623


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Feb 2015)

@mooseracer 

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Donger (10 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Not the best ride ever, set out on my 'usual' evening 50 miler and somehow managed to fall off in Malmesbury landing on my hip. Considered ringing for backup but decided that if Contador can carry on riding with a leg fracture I must be able to make it home with a painful hip.
> 
> Hmmm.....24 miles of extreme pain and struggling to even stand now I'm home. I think tomorrow could be 'interesting'.
> 
> Such is life I suppose, and I was grateful for the concern shown by the 2 elderly gents who witnessed my spectacular dismount.


 Hope you are up and out again soon. You might get lucky, like me. I still have a lump on my hip 3 weeks after my fall, but the pain has gone now. Best wishes for a similar recovery. _Donger_.


----------



## mooseracer (10 Feb 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> No real work today so after a morning of admin & a bit of fettling I decided to give Roubaix 2 a slightly longer run & introduce her to the joys of the New Forest for the first time.
> It was just one of my regular midweek runs but which direction I start is determined by the wind direction as there is a 3 mile stretch of open road with no tree cover whatsoever & is an absolute bugger if you choose the wrong way so today it was north then west, up Bramble Hill then down Bolderwood Hill with a slight tailwind across the open ground.
> 
> 30 miles in all & a noticeable difference in the smoothness of the Ultegra/FSA gear set over the 105 on Roubaix 1.
> ...



2 Roubaix is just greedy surely, I'm sure one of them could find a good home in South Glos


----------



## Donger (10 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I came off my bike tonight after misjudging a kerb. I thought it was the dropped bit i was going for but instead it was the raised bit so i skimmed it then came off at about 20mph. My contact lens eye sight is pretty poor so that's my excuse for misjudging it.. I travelled about 8 feet with the bike ending up on top of me. My first thoughts were "get this thing off me,i'm so embarrassed",as a long line of queuing traffic must've seen it happen. The bike was ok apart from a few scrapes and the front tyre went down on impact. My only injury is my left knee which lost a fair bit of skin,and it's starting to stiffen up a bit. Apart from that i managed 24 miles,but i'm a bit peed off as was hoping to do 30.


 Glad you are OK.
_Donger_.


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> 2 Roubaix is just greedy surely, I'm sure one of them could find a good home in South Glos



Ha, nice try but one is for summer/dry & one is now for winter/wet.

I hope you're not too sore in the morning.


----------



## gavgav (10 Feb 2015)

Oh dear. All these falls aren't good!! Hope you all heal soon!!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2015)

gavgav said:


> Oh dear. All these falls aren't good!! Hope you all heal soon!!!



I think (insert name of cycling emporium) are going to be running out of those stabiliser wheels you see on kiddy bikes at this rate


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Not the best ride ever, set out on my 'usual' evening 50 miler and somehow managed to fall off in Malmesbury landing on my hip. Considered ringing for backup but decided that if Contador can carry on riding with a leg fracture I must be able to make it home with a painful hip.
> 
> Hmmm.....24 miles of extreme pain and struggling to even stand now I'm home. I think tomorrow could be 'interesting'.
> 
> ...


I hope the bikes ok...


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2015)

GWS @mooseracer -ride the road to recovery!


----------



## mooseracer (11 Feb 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I hope the bikes ok...



Heh heh I was on (and off!) the winter bike so not too worried about it but yes, bar no longer shifting at the front it seemed fine.

Judging by the fact it's just taken me 10 minutes to get downstairs I don't think I'll be driving to Telford as planned this morning.


----------



## derrick (11 Feb 2015)

Another little ride this morning, 24 miles and took in a few more hills, I must say after the 5 week break my legs are really feeling it on the hills. Was a bit colder today as well, so the muscles did not seem to warm up very quickly so that did not help, oh well onwards and upwards, have entered a 20 TT for the 14th march so i need to get on with it, It is a 2 up TT so that should make it a bit easier.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Feb 2015)

Finally....it's mild enough to ride in the Peak District. I've been heading over to leafy, flat Cheshire for the past couple of weeks; too snowy and icy up here.

Up over Snake Pass, have a ride around part of the Derwent Reservoirs until the metalled road stops, then ride back. 43 miles with about 3.500ft of climbing. Despite it being OK in Glossop, here's what it looks like 1,650ft up on top of the Snake Pass







Still plenty of snow around (it was shut for about 3 days recently) and frosty too. Didn't do much for descending confidence; wet roads, snow piled on roadsides, frosty. Bleak but beautiful. Having climbed about 1,200ft to get to the top the beauty is somewhat lost on me at that time.

Went around the Derwent Dams. This was where the Dambusters practiced. If you have a MTB you can go all the way round. I was on a road bike so only as far as the metalled surface






Despite it being pretty cold I was feeling fine. But the final descent off the Snake back to Glossop really chilled me. It's about 4 miles and I'll usually average 35-40mph. Got to the bottom and I was frozen. Luckily only a couple more miles home. Hot shower, snug fleecy pyjamas and a cappuccino. Sorted


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2015)

Off out soon for a night ride ,ill not be strugling this week as i will be lit up like a WRC ..
last time the helmet light failed..not funny in the woods


----------



## Oldbloke (11 Feb 2015)

After seemingly weeks of icy cold weather, a beautiful day today in sizzling 11c.
Had a good 2 hours riding round a nearby forest, almost perfect conditions, no need for bike and rider hosedown!

Rain forecast tomorrow


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2015)

Couldn't believe I'd done so many miles already this year, and set off out to do a local 25 miler to bring up 400 miles. Didn't go to plan, as a rythmic rubbing noise started almost immediately, and something, somewhere, was dragging horribly on the bike and slowing me down. Sounded like the front wheel, but turned out to be the rear one, where the mudguard bolt on the A-frame had come loose and was rubbing on the rear tyre. Returned home to use the bike stand in the garage, and check on what the missus gets up to when I'm out.... turns out it's not that exciting.

Fitted a new bolt - after eventually managing to get the rear wheel off (the bolt was sticking out so far it was preventing the wheel from dropping). Got back on the road and threw in a local loop to Longney and back. At 13.8 miles, today's two part ride was only half what I was hoping for, but at least the bike is running nicely again (silent and smooth), and is ready for the next club ride on Sunday. Not a bad result, I suppose.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> After seemingly weeks of icy cold weather, a beautiful day today in sizzling 11c.
> Had a good 2 hours riding round a nearby forest, almost perfect conditions, no need for bike and rider hosedown!
> 
> Rain forecast tomorrow


Warm rain, MTFU


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2015)

Seeing a few of us have been taramac surfing on the skin its a shame we have a like button..
we need an ouch one I think..


----------



## Oldbloke (11 Feb 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Warm rain, MTFU



Rain + 7c + mud/manure covered roads =


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Not the best ride ever, set out on my 'usual' evening 50 miler and somehow managed to fall off in Malmesbury landing on my hip. Considered ringing for backup but decided that if Contador can carry on riding with a leg fracture I must be able to make it home with a painful hip.
> 
> Hmmm.....24 miles of extreme pain and struggling to even stand now I'm home. I think tomorrow could be 'interesting'.
> 
> ...





mooseracer said:


> Heh heh I was on (and off!) the winter bike so not too worried about it but yes, bar no longer shifting at the front it seemed fine.
> 
> Judging by the fact it's just taken me 10 minutes to get downstairs I don't think I'll be driving to Telford as planned this morning.


Sounds rather painful. Hope you recover quickly.

I'm sure there are easier ways to get out of going to Telford.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2015)

Nice ride tonight ,cleaner than usual ,


----------



## gavgav (11 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Heh heh I was on (and off!) the winter bike so not too worried about it but yes, bar no longer shifting at the front it seemed fine.
> 
> Judging by the fact it's just taken me 10 minutes to get downstairs I don't think I'll be driving to Telford as planned this morning.


Lucky escape, avoiding Telford


----------



## mooseracer (11 Feb 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> GWS s@mooseracer -ride the road to recovery!



Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon

No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon


Dislike  and I hope you get healed fast. I guess it's a few months off the bike?

Take care folks, there's a few too many of us ending up in hospital lately!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Feb 2015)

I did 10 miles tonight. My leg's still a bit sore and stiff after Monday's off so i kept it minimal not pushing it and the leg feels ok..so far.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Dislike  and I hope you get healed fast. I guess it's a few months off the bike?
> 
> Take care folks, there's a few too many of us ending up in hospital lately!


Yes, there has been a few crashes among my very sedate Belles group too.
GWS @mooseracer


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


Sounds painful, be ye well on the mend.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!



Gws! Did they rollock you for cycling home instead of phoning for an ambulance?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


GWS and I know it hurts but do the physio!
(And take any pain meds they offer)
I could offer a  but it is still too painful for me at the moment sadly, so I'll over a  and but please watch our collective waistlines...


----------



## Katherine (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


!! 
Best wishes for a good recovery.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


Ouch, that's not so good. Hope you mend soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


24 miles on a broken hip. I don't think Contador went that far after his crash, did he?

(Feels slight tinge of regret for being frivolous in the last reply now)

GWS!


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!



GWS @mooseracer, hopefully you'll be fit again when the better weather arrives.


----------



## derrick (12 Feb 2015)

GWS Hopefully not to painful now with the meds.


----------



## andabby (12 Feb 2015)

1st ride of the year, a nice sunny, mud splattered 15m ride around country roads, home to soak in radox and get feeling back into my toes.


----------



## derrick (12 Feb 2015)

Another 24 miles, How long does it take to get back up to speed I feel like i am pushing but not getting any faster, the legs are burning and the heart is pumping, or is it just the time of year, seem to feel the cold more, or am i getting to old for all this, Only joking seem to feel a bit better every ride, taking a day of from ridding Friday save the energy for the Saturday club run which i am leading, there might be a few moans behind about the pace but hey ho, when you lead the ride you set the pace, Looking forward to ridding with the club again, got a nice 42 miler all planned for Saturday.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Feb 2015)

Only 6 miles this morning. Planned 20+ went out the window as I wasn't at all comfy on the bike today, and that's a sign for me to go home Hopefully a couple of days off will sort it.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Feb 2015)

I didn't have an awful lot of time this afternoon so I thought I'd just pop out for gentle spin, but after 5 miles or so & for some reason or other I got a bee in my bonnet & thought I'd have a bit of speedier session & I must say I rather enjoyed it.

Only 20 miles down to Beaulieu Road & back through Lyndhurst & I'm glad I still had the Conti four seasons on as it seems to be hedge & tree cutting time at the moment & (touching wood) these tyres have been indestructible so far this winter.

https://www.strava.com/activities/253909390

I wasn't going to bore you with anymore forest pics today but I couldn't resist the little fella under the sign!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Feb 2015)

I set out for a short 3 mile errand. It was quite nice out, so I turned it into 15 miles for a giggle.

https://www.strava.com/activities/253944576


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> I wasn't going to bore you with anymore forest pics today but I couldn't resist the little fella under the sign!!


You are not going to bore me with them. Please keep adding them. It makes it much more interesting for those of us unable to get out...


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (12 Feb 2015)

My first commute to work on my new fixed gear Raleigh pioneer running a 73inch ratio, was pretty smooth once I'd got my tensions right so the chain didn't drop off onto the hub side of the sprocket >< not to happy with the handlebars but loving the whole pedal slower braking


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


Ouch - GWS!

I have to say that my first thought when I read your original post was that you might have a broken hip.



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> GWS and I know it hurts but do the physio!


I am sitting with my sister and reading out some of these posts. She just stopped what she was doing and told me to make this point VERY strongly ...

Her husband broke his hip a few years ago and had it pinned. No mention was made of physio. The hip was sore for a couple of months leading to a follow-up appointment with the consultant. He asked how my b-i-law was getting on with the physio. The reply was "_*What physio?*_" No physio had been arranged, none done.

The consultant looked very shocked and explained that the physio is crucial in getting the blood supply to the bone reestablished properly. Without it, the bone can die.

That is exactly what happened to b-i-l - the ball on the end of the femur went necrotic and he needed a hip replacement a few months later.

So, ask for physio and as SNSSO said above ... _*DO *_*THE PHYSIO!*_* *_


----------



## Donger (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


 Terrible news. I feel for you. ....... but on the plus side, you now go down in Cyclechat legend as an unstoppable machine for riding so far with a broken hip. Are you by any chance a prototype Cyberdyne Systems terminator?


----------



## gavgav (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Sadly I write this from a hospital ward having had 3 pins inserted into my broken hip this afternoon
> 
> No wonder the 24 miles I rode home after I fell were darn painful!


Crikey! So sorry to hear that. How on earth did you carry on cycling with that level of injury? GWS


----------



## gavgav (12 Feb 2015)

Called at @Rickshaw Phil 's after work, to collect my bike, following the much needed service he has very kindly given it.

Phil had suggested a quick road test and so, after a quick change, I encouraged Phil to join me and we took the bikes on a quick spin up Lyth Hill and around the village.

The bike seemed fine and other than a quick stop to fine tune the gears, nothing really to report.

3.8 miles (They all count!)


----------



## Spartak (12 Feb 2015)

My ride & walk yesterday !

Mate & I drove over to Glencorrwg to ride a trail thru the Afan Forest. 

We chose ( unwisely ) for me the 'red' Blade trail !

It was a bit too technical for me but thoroughly enjoyable with great views & some really good off roading thru the forest, once we were above 450 metres there was snow & ice to contend with as well !





















http://www.afanforestpark.co.uk/default.aspx?page=11333

https://www.strava.com/activities/253520250


----------



## mooseracer (12 Feb 2015)

thanks everyone for the kind words. Amazingly - to me at least - I am home again already! (I may have been less than truthful during my physio assessment earlier) It's definitely darn painful but I came back with a large supply of painkillers to take the edge off it.

They were pleased that the bones were more stable when they did the operation than they had thought from looking at the x-rays. I should be back on the bike - in a limited way - within 4-6 weeks - so that's obviously 2-3 then  

To be serious, I will follow instructions and listen to my body...they mentioned the threat of necrosis and will keep on top of that as well. Its one of those times when less will certainly end up being more I suppose.

To those that asked how I continued cycling with that injury - embarrassment got me back on the bike, actually riding it wasn't _"too"_ bad, apart from going uphill - I even got 3 Strava personal top 3 segment times on the way back!! - but certainly mounting and dismounting and walking afterwards were the real tough parts. All in the hospital were somewhat amazed that I'd managed it though

I'll be following this thread with large amounts of jealousy over the next few weeks - enjoy your rides folks!!


----------



## Spartak (12 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Not the best ride ever, set out on my 'usual' evening 50 miler and somehow managed to fall off in Malmesbury landing on my hip. Considered ringing for backup but decided that if Contador can carry on riding with a leg fracture I must be able to make it home with a painful hip.
> 
> Hmmm.....24 miles of extreme pain and struggling to even stand now I'm home. I think tomorrow could be 'interesting'.
> 
> ...




GWS @mooseracer 

Hope you're not in too much discomfort now


----------



## thetribe (12 Feb 2015)

16 miles up and down the coast again, just love that route, same roads but a different look/view every day depending on weather. Dull today but very little wind so the sea was grey but very calm, hardly any waves, looked more like a large lake. Actually went out looking to just enjoy a slow ride and not push it, got back with the same average speed as I did on Tuesday when I thought I was pushing it, go figure! No photos today as the only thing I wanted to photograph was at the bottom of a hill as I'd just built up momentum so didn't want to stop 

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4092569 

And GWS @mooseracer


----------



## Saluki (13 Feb 2015)

Only a short utility ride to a client's house to walk their dog and back using a slightly different route. 3.58 miles in 18:25 or so. Nice ride but the weather looked like it was about to close in so I didn't stretch it another few miles. Anyway, I need to walk my own dogs before any horrible weather starts.

I am only 20 miles short of my February target and a heck of a lot of miles adrift on my annual one but we're only 6 weeks in to the year and I'm expecting a few nice riding days this year to catch up.


----------



## Jon George (13 Feb 2015)

A couple of days off the bike for various reasons so was pleased to get and do 33 miles East of Ipswich - even it the weather was a bit dull and the wind blustery.

Felixstowe - and a face-full of wind. (Made for a nice tailwind on some sections when cycling back.)


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (13 Feb 2015)

that lovely murky sea looks pretty choppy! gosh I miss the sea air though.. not seen it since last year


----------



## Jon George (13 Feb 2015)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> that lovely murky sea looks pretty choppy! gosh I miss the sea air though.. not seen it since last year


What would have added to the picture was the workman who had stopped to thoughtfully stare out at the sea from the cliff edge who wandered off as soon as I'd made the decision to get the camera out. Oh, and the wind was moving so fast it was difficult to catch a sniff of anything ...


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2015)

Yesterday's ride:
17 miles - ride into Barnstaple, wazz around a bit, then to Wetherspoons for the Curry Club 'Flaming Dragon', washed down with a cold glass (or two) of vino and a coffee. Wobbly leg ride back along the Tarka Trail to home. Somehow managed a PB on Strava from Barnstaple to
Braunton - 5 mile segment - on
the way back! Missus did the same as well - we reckon it was the curry.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Feb 2015)

Yesterday's ride was on an aeroplane, today's ride was on a bike.

We set out from the place we're staying in Sa Pobla after a mamouth 11 hour sleep, but we did have to get up at 3am the day before...
The weather this morning was cool with grey skies. Leg warmers were the order of the day. We've hired bikes from 2gocycling in Pollensa and they'd delivered them to us. Jo thought her bike was a bit too big for her so that determined were we were going! Back to the shop.
Of through the agricultural lands with artichokes, spuds and garlic growing well. The road led us into Alcudia via S'albufera marsh. There were stacks of marsh harrier, Cetti's warblers little egrets and purple gallinule around. Bird watching from a bike, that's how to do it!
In to Alcudia, and it's noticable that we're here in off season. Last time down this road in June it was mayhem, today it is pleasantly quiet. On past Alcudia old town and take the road around Pollensa bay. From a side road grandad Miguel pulls out without looking, we narrowly avoided him! Bet he's done it every day for the last 50 years!
There are more little egrets about along the shore and then I spot a small bullet speeding along, low over the water, a kingfisher! We went to the bike shop and there Jo swapped bikes, then we went on to Cala San Vincente. The sun was coming out, so we sat on a bench in the warmth!




We then rode back to Pollensa. I tried to talk her in to cycling to Lluc but she was having none of it.
It was food time, so we stopped at Tolo's for some food. As we approached we could see a group of blokes all in the same black and blue kit..... "Oh flick" said Jo, as I knew she'd be dreading a clip less moment! She needn't have worried cos she didn't, and it wasn't Sky, it was this lot...




So the Madison Genesis boys buggered off, then the Cannondale team came by, Tolo giving them a wave. Apparently they're eating there tonight.
So we then pushed on, the sun out, birds a tweeting. There were a few house martins about too.
There was an afternoon breeze that we were riding in to, so Jo stuck to my wheel... Domestique Dave!

We stopped in the main square in Sa Pobla for tea, the sun was out, lovely!





We did around 45 miles which is her longest ride to date. In fact she was saying "you can go a bit faster you know!" As I pulled her back into town. The cheek of it!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Feb 2015)

As I crossed the Water of Leith on my commute this morning a dipper was singing. Just light enough to see it. A nice way to start the day.


----------



## Dark46 (13 Feb 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 79289
> 
> 
> A lovely day down here.
> ...


Can I have my bike back now please lol


----------



## arranandy (13 Feb 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Yesterday's ride was on an aeroplane, today's ride was on a bike.
> 
> We set out from the place we're staying in Sa Pobla after a mamouth 11 hour sleep, but we did have to get up at 3am the day before...
> The weather this morning was cool with grey skies. Leg warmers were the order of the day. We've hired bikes from 2gocycling in Pollensa and they'd delivered them to us. Jo thought her bike was a bit too big for her so that determined were we were going! Back to the shop.
> ...



Very jealous. I go to Mallorca 9 weeks tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Feb 2015)

arranandy said:


> Very jealous. I go to Mallorca 9 weeks tomorrow. Can't wait




It'll be warmer by then Andy!
We've just been sat eating a 5 course meal for 14 euros per head wondering if we can do it in May..... We might be back at around the same time.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2015)

Fnar fnar.

https://www.strava.com/activities/254864720

116.8 miles or 188 Km's


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Feb 2015)

Very hard work today. Set of at just after 5am in the rain and it was windier than I was expecting, nothing serious but it always seems harder when you are expecting different weather. Legs didn't want to play on any of the climbs no matter how tiny they were, I don't think the miles I've done this week commuting helped and I still have a bloody cough that I can't shake.

The rain eventually stopped and the sun came up and as long as I wasn't heading north (or up hill) it was very pleasant out. Saw very few other cyclists out and some of the roads were just awful, the amount of mud on them I am surprised the farmers have nothing left in their fields to plant crops in. Bike is absolutely filthy, but with just shy of 105 miles done, the February imperial is ticked off and I'm home in time for the rugby. 


https://www.strava.com/activities/254662823


----------



## LarryDuff (14 Feb 2015)

42 mile round trip Hillsborough to Dundrum and back. My legs felt really heavy going up any hills. Yesterday's blood donation might have had something to do with that.
When I got home my lovely wife had baked me a chocolate cake for Valentines.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Feb 2015)

Thought I would get a short MTB ride in this morning while my son did his canoeing session on the Irwell. First I saw them off on the river then returned to the carpark at Burrs Country Park to practice some of my skillz in the old mill ruins . As there have been quite a few of my fellow Manchester commuters having offs this week (@skudupnorth @400bhp ) I decided I would join in the fun and threw myself down a set of steep irregular stone steps with my bike landing on top of me (I'm glad it got a soft landing ).
I jumped up pretty quickly and straight away could feel numerous bumps and scrapes spread pretty evenly around my person. However, by far the worst was my right knee which must have taken a fair old whack to the knee cap. I dusted myself down and once the bike had a quick check over decided to press on with the intended ride. It soon became apparent that I was in trouble  I could barely press on my right leg hard enough to clip in to the SPDs and any incline was excruciating. I was also unable to control the bike on any downhill bumps as supporting my weight out of the saddle was similarly intolerable. After less than 2 miles of limping along I threw in the towel and took to the main roads to make my slow, painful way back to the car and wait for my son to get back.

At home know with my bad leg up on a bean bag and I'm hoping for some Valentine day sympathy when Lady Skol gets back


----------



## arranandy (14 Feb 2015)

Out with some of the more mature club members this morning. Did the usual 'Round the Douglas' route. Milder than of late but the roads are absolutely filthy with salt and mud, makes them quite greasy in bits as well. Back home, bike filthy, so 30 minutes washing and re-lubing it before I went in the shower.

94km with just over a 1000m of climbing.

https://app.strava.com/activities/254695112


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Feb 2015)

Woke up to bright sunshine, but a nip in the air, so on with the leg warmers and the Buff. Coming out of Sa Pobla it seemed we were in the shade for an age!
We took the road to Muro, warming up in the lovely sunlight. There was something else to keep us warm, the steady, steepish drag up to Muro. Jo doesn't do hills....






As you can see, there is snow on the mountains. They had 1 metre up there last week, the last time it was that bad and cold was 30 years ago! The reason that we've come to visit now is to see the almond blossom (any excuse!) but due to the cold it's quite sporadic. One or two trees in full blossom, or a whole field full of bare twigs.
On through Muro town and then the beautiful road to Sineu. This road has some nasty little hills, and Jo found them a challenge, but she M'dTFU and got to Sineu to eat apple tart and flirt with the local old boys who were sat out in the sun with us. She had a nip of their 56% local rocket fuel, they thought that was great!
We rode on to Petra, round each bend was a better view til we reached an ugly quarry. This is where I got my legs out. Bliss!
At St Margalida we took a dead end road, the bonus being we flushed a stone Curlew out of the field.
On to the coast and a stop for a bit of food at Son Boulo. We had pamboli. Bread, cheese, ham, olives.





We came back through to Sa Pobla the same route as yesterday, with me being the windbreak!

We did 50 miles today, the first time Jo has done a half century! I'm taking her out for a posh dinner tonight, she's earned it!


----------



## Billy Wizz (14 Feb 2015)

First loop since Jan 11 th.
28 miles, I should say smiles I feel great work is relentless at the moment, passed my watering hole at 18 miles, won't be long I will be sitting in the sun with a pint of ale and the deserved chip buttie, averaged 13.2 mph really dropped off at around 22 miles I was hurting the bike is rotten, roll on spring.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Feb 2015)

After virtually 24 hours of rain yesterday I was pleased to wake up no more of the wet stuff this morning & no frost either.

As its a short month & I'm at football next weekend I thought I'd better get my metric ton today just in case the weather takes another turn, so after the usual porridge breakfast I was good to go into the Test Valley on a mix of previously ridden roads & a few new ones thrown in for good measure.

Setting off in a northerly direction I was in & out of the New Forest within the first few miles & into the more rural parts of the area & before long I was crossing the River Test for the first of many times today. Up through Kimbridge & Kings Somborne the roads were relatively dry & the sun even made a brief appearance, although both of these things were to change later in the journey. Next up were the pretty villages of Longstock & Leckford with an abundance of thatched roofs & also with the latter being owned by the John Lewis partnership all of the houses & cottages were painted in their green & white colours. The turn for home was made at 34 miles & it was then down through Nether Wallop, West Tytherley, West & East Dean & back across the Test for the final time today just as it started to rain but even that didn't spoil what was a very pleasant, if a little wet, 63 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/254726737






Spot the satellite dish in rural Hampshire!






The crystal clear waters of Wallop Brook before it joins the River Test.






Once again it would appear that not all of today's roads were chosen wisely!!


----------



## fatjel (14 Feb 2015)

47 miles with the club run today.. Very nice lunch other than that was muddy , wet and cold
The Defy passed 1000 km yesterday.. Averaging about 200 a week
Must try harder

https://app.strava.com/activities/254739658


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Feb 2015)

Got my February Imperial Century in today.

I managed to get on the road shortly after 7am, at which time it wasn't fully dark , and headed out to do roughly the reverse of the route I did last time. I say roughly as I was visiting the same places but not necessarily using the same roads to get there.

Leaving the village I passed a ninja cyclist (proper ninja - black clothing, no lights, no reflectors and I wasn't even sure the dark shape up ahead was a cyclist until I was quite close). I cheerily said "your lights aren't working" and got a grumpy "I know!" in response. Ain't I a stirrer?

I headed for Condover first to add some distance, then doubled back to Hunger Hill and round the base of Lyth Hill joining my usual route to Lea Cross and Westbury. Got overtaken on this stretch by another rider.

One of the reasons I decided to go the other way round today was the wind which was forecast to be a north-easterly, so I'd be against it on the way to Oswestry, then should have it helping, or at least not hindering until the last 10 miles or so. I was therefore fairly slow on the way to Oswestry where I had my second breakfast.

The next leg to Ellesmere should have been directly into the wind but I didn't notice it that much which was just as well as this is a lumpy bit. Going in this direction there is a nice alternative to the signed NCN route which has a climb at the start but is then mostly downhill after that (the signed route is much more up and down). I paused by The Mere for a quick photo then carried on towards Wem. The wind was helping now and made for some nice easy cruising until I stopped for lunch in Wem where I had a bit of entertainment as an angry chap in a BMW made several very noisy scenes in the high street. I had a couple of nice chats with people who were interested in where I was going , then proceeded towards Shawbury.

A group of riders had left Wem shortly before me and I had jokingly said I'd try to catch them up. I could see them way in the distance for the next 3 miles and was very surprised when I did actually start to catch them and managed to pass all but the lead rider before Shawbury.

Roden was the next place en route and was where I passed the Metric Century. I was tempted to stop at The Haughmond when passing through Upton Magna (they have a shop and I think a cafe in the stables) but I was getting on well so didn't want to break the rythm.

Doing the route this way round means the downside is that the hilliest bits are all near the end. I slowed down a lot after Cressage (76 miles) and felt the need to break out the jelly babies by Hughley (about 81 miles). These gave a much needed boost and although slow on the hills I never felt like I wasn't going to make it like I did on the last ride. I wound my way up the long drag to Cardington, then after another handful of sweets tackled the Folly Bank climb, which isn't too bad from this side (provided you haven't already done 88 miles) and has a nice long fast descent the other side.

I finished by heading home the longer way through Acton Burnell, Condover (again) and over Lyth Hill.

103.2 miles done this time at a more respectable 12.2 mph moving average. 9.5 hours total when the stops are included, which I'm much happier about than the 11 hours it took last time. Not bad on what started out life as a BSO.




Starting out into a very grey misty morning. The signs warn of the hazards in this rural area.





Near Westbury - there are several solar farms springing up in the county and more in the planning stages.





Crossing the canal at Maesbury Marsh





I've shown it before, but a pub name that amuses me at Ball.





Oswestry





A quick pause by The Mere, Ellesmere.





You can only just make out The Wrekin as I cross the A5.





There are a small number of visitors at Viroconium.





A quick rest at the top of Folly Bank.





The view from Lyth Hill. I've done the ton at this point - now just need to find the energy to get the couple of miles to home.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2015)

For some reason or another, I awoke at 07:30 after finishing w*rk at 01:00 this morning.. <_yawn_> and thought of getting out for a few miles as the forecast, after a rainy drive home at 01:15, was supposed to be cloudy but dry.
That proved to be a bit incorrect. After getting the bike out of the shed and fettling the rear brakes a bit, I put it back in the shed again as the drizzle increased..

More time for coffee then 

By 11:00 ish, I set out to drop some stuff off at No1 daughters house a short distance away. After a chat and a cuppa I had a cheque to deposit at the bank in the town centre.






Yep, there's still a few original cobbled streets in Northampton. Bit bouncy on the bike though 

I was hoping to pick up a thingy for the phone in the market, but unfortunately the stall wasn't there today.






I did, however, spot this old Argos, with Reynolds 531, hanging off a lamppost!
Yet again it started to drizzle and get greyer and greyer so I set off for home.

I only rode on 13 miles in grey and dismal weather but hope to get out again tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/254711043


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Feb 2015)

Made do with commuting again, but that's another 20 miles in the bank. And it'll be the same again tommorrow. 

Monday is my day off and the forecast is absolutely dire


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2015)

Had a ride over wakerley woods today, a little rain over night and what a change from weds night ride, bog fest and no rear grip, think I peddle a lot further than I travelled


----------



## Cush (14 Feb 2015)

First 20 miler of the year, beautiful afternoon. The ride would would have been longer but for a late start. Aglionby, Scotby, Golden Fleece, cross the M6 (via a bridge) Durdar, Dalston and down the longest dog walk in Cumbria to Carlisle, must remember to get on this delightful path / cycle track in the early mornings before the average dog walker gets out. lot of groups of people on it today. Dodge the pedestrians in Bitts park, forget about speed this is just leisure riding or so I tell myself as I try out my pedestrian avoidance tactics. Nice ride up Warwick road, cross M6 again, then the usual struggle up Woof House hill too home, smugly pleased.


----------



## CharlieB (14 Feb 2015)

Just the two of us today, @Dogtrousers an' me, on an outing to his friends in Marton, near Coventry.
Andrew had started out in London, I joined at Berkhamsted, in some very light drizzle, and out through Bucks, Northants and Warwickshire, where we reached Marton and a very generous spread of home made quiches and cakes.
THANK YOU!
The route was stunning, gently rolling, rather than outright hilly, through some very pretty villages. 
A swift run back to Rugby train station and a train home to Berkhamsted, where I have to confess I picked up a cab home, not wanting to ride through the dark lanes on my own.
78 miles for the day and my longest ride for nearly six months.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Feb 2015)

I set off yesterday afternoon with the intention of doing 20 miles mixed in with looking for a new car. Nothing expensive mind you,anything decent(ish)under a grand will do me,it's only for short distances and carrying my ladder. I didn't find a car but i nearly managed the 20 miles until a puncture stopped me 2 minutes from home. That's the 7th puncture in a row that's happened close to home after i've been miles away from home. The puncture fairy was smiling on me again!


----------



## Stu Smith (15 Feb 2015)

Work today just a 10 mile commute 12 hour shift and then the chill out ride home


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

Finally managed to get out on the bike. It was a lovely warm morning and I watched the sunrise as I pedalled away through boggy fields.











Met a friend









You wait all day for one........


----------



## I like Skol (15 Feb 2015)

djb1971 said:


>



That looks familiar......


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

I like Skol said:


> That looks familiar......
> View attachment 79841


Unfortunately it hasn't got the sme charm as the one in your pic

Why do people insist on turning fields into scrap yards? It's a lovely rural place dotted with fields full of shite!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2015)

Just bring it to America, and it will be a restaurant in no time!
http://littleknownamerica.blogspot.com/2013/01/two-blokes-and-bus.html
Actually, I think they are getting another bus.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Feb 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Just bring it to America, and it will be a restaurant in no time!
> http://littleknownamerica.blogspot.com/2013/01/two-blokes-and-bus.html
> Actually, I think they are getting another bus.


Theirs is in slightly better condition. If you ate anything in the one in my pic, you'd need to have a few jabs at the doctors


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2015)

I don't know, it was in pretty tatty condition as an advertising spectacular and storage lot feature before it was rehabilitated. Talk of the next one going to the high school for a power mechanics project, so the yoof of today may learn the vagaries of the Leyland engine, presumably.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2015)

After a couple of weeks chasing milage due to @ColinJ half century challange and with Feb's 50 miler in the bank its was time for a change.So time to head for the hills both mates are normally hill avoiders but I talked them into it.Met in Rothley on through Swithland into Woodhouse Eaves and up hill number one Mapplewell road ,long dray with several false tops then on to priory lane hill number two short sharp climb then left at the bottom and on to hill number 3 Polly Botts lane and long drag that gets steeper at the top at a sharp right bend .One my mates had to walk the last bit he might need more persuading next time .after a nice rest on the bench at the top and with the worst of the climbing done .its out to beacon hill crossroads and a nice long downhill drag to Cropston on to Swithland and out to Quorn and Mountsorrell were we parted company and I headed home via Rothley and Cropston .32 miles completed (metric half century) in quite grey and quite foggy conditions lots of riders out today . Really enjoyable ride ( not sure mates agree) and quite surprising still averaged 12.2mph despite all the climbing. Anyway back home to watch the footie come on you foxes (edit) are well we can now consentrate on the league


----------



## Geoff Crowther (15 Feb 2015)

My precious lab's got a resurgence of her back problem which means she's down to just two short lead walks per day for this week and next afore we can build it up again to her usual 5 mile yomps over the hills.

I hate walking without my pooch so, since Tuesday, I decided I'd try to get back to my 250 mile per month average (3000 miles p.a.) having got seriously behind with all the snow and bitter cold.

So, bin out every day since Tuesday. 24 miles, 19, 18, 12, 36 yesterday (to Hathersage and back, over Rushup Edge), and today, in a spare hour before lunch, a very rapid (for me) 17 miles to Whaley Bridge and part way up Long Hill before turning back due to time restraint. Friendly chat with another roadie from Hazel Grove who sat with me for a short while up Long Hill before I turned round. Now just 199 miles left over the next 13 days.

I must admit to feeling really fit at present. Good job, LEJOG with camping gear's only just over 8 weeks away  so all this madness is making for real good training.

And my lab, Tilly, is looking good too thankfully.


----------



## arranandy (15 Feb 2015)

Woke up this morning not feeling too great - sore throat, blocked nose and sore head. However it was too nice a morning not to go out on the bike. So I just went a low intensity ride into Glasgow city centre then home via the cyclepath which runs alongside the Clyde. It was a lovely almost spring like morning so I took a few photos...




Looking down the Clyde. Yellow crane is at the site of the old Harland and Wolff yard and the new flats on the right are where the big granaries use to be



Looking down the Clyde again with the transport musemn and the clipper Gleelee on the right



The PS Waverley, one of the world's last sea going paddle steamers



Looking up the Clyde towards the squinty bridge and the Finneston crane



The Armadillo, the Finneston crane and the SSE Hydro with my trusty Ribble winter bike in the foreground




Great morning for a bike ride despite feeling a bit under the weather. Loads of folk out on bikes


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2015)

Andy - if you use the 'Direct' button on Phtobucket for each photo you can get a URL for each one and embed them here using the picture icon to the right of the smilies icon.

Ooops - TOO LATE!


----------



## arranandy (15 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Andy - if you use the 'Direct' button on Phtobucket for each photo you can get a URL for each one and embed them here using the picture icon to the right of the smilies icon.
> 
> Ooops - TOO LATE!



Cheers Colin. My brain is in neutral today


----------



## thetribe (15 Feb 2015)

Well after last weeks bad start I managed to get out with The Hesitant Cyclist today, she was still a little tender after last weeks roller skating incident but wanted to get out. I could tell she was in pain, moreso on the return journey (as she swore at me once or twice ) but would she hell give up. Just under 12 miles and a nice breakfast 



Breakfast of champions


First ones in. The Drift Cafe, Cresswell. Situated on the NCN1 in Northumberland


A bit grey out today


The sea, looking completely different to any other day in the last week

https://www.strava.com/activities/255138727


----------



## Donger (15 Feb 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Just bring it to America, and it will be a restaurant in no time!
> http://littleknownamerica.blogspot.com/2013/01/two-blokes-and-bus.html
> Actually, I think they are getting another bus.


They could park it next to London Bridge .... to create a litte diorama that might help to pursuade people they bought the right one.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Feb 2015)

A lot shorter than I planned this morning. A minor middle class crisis, I am making pizzas for tea and no mozzarella cheese in the fridge! I decided to drag my son's computer obsessed butt along with me. Looks like I have to buy both my kids new bikes this spring.

A ten mile bimble to the supermarket and back is all I'll manage today.


----------



## Donger (15 Feb 2015)

My 5th club ride of the year today with the Kingsway CC. And mighty hilly it was too. Four of the buggers. Out to Stroud and back, via Horsepools Hill, a little shortcut down and back up again up the steep side of Painswick Hill, past the golf course on Catbrain Hill and then on to Cranham to take on the "Cranham Wall". When we reached the Wall, I broke my Golden Rule No2 and looked up. Big mistake. A wall of tarmac up ahead of me and a line of four of our club riders walking their bikes up ahead of me, and several others stopped at the side of the road resting. I resolved to keep my head down from that point and winched myself up very slowly in the granny gear, concentrating on the tarmac immediately beneath me and counting to 100 over and over again with my teeth clenched. Somehow I got up it without stopping.... yet still without overtaking any of those who were walking! That's twice I've beaten it now in two attempts. My Golden Rule No1, by the way, is never to stop before the top of a hill, and I managed to stick to that one four times today. A lovely long descent for 5 miles or so down the Slad Valley and a coffee break at the Saul Junction cafe made for a nice return route. A great ride today in great company. 35.3 miles.


----------



## Oldbloke (15 Feb 2015)

Very tired today after a few restless night, decided to get the blood moving with a shortish ride.

56 kms or 35 miles in old money at a sedate average of 23 kph, cold wind blowing didn't help much. Felt a lot better for it, despite 3 very close passes by aspiring TdF team drivers. Don't let anybody tell you how considerate French drivers are to cyclists!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2015)

Donger said:


> They could park it next to London Bridge .... to create a litte diorama that might help to pursuade people they bought the right one.


MCCulloch bought the right bridge, he just didn't know what came with it!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridge_Across_Time


----------



## gavgav (15 Feb 2015)

The sort of grey misty winter day that always depresses me and so out on the bike to lift my mood and get my February 50km ride in for the Half Century a month challenge.

I decided to put in my 1st proper bit of climbing in 2015 and head for The Wrekin.

It was pretty cold as I set out to Uffington, Upton Magna and then down through Upton Forge and over to Wroxeter. You can normally see The Wrekin come into view here and make you wonder why you are going to climb up it, but it was shrouded in fog today and in fact you would have thought Shropshire was a flat county today, if you weren't a local, as no hills were visible!

I followed the NCN around past Viriconium, passing a chap walking his dog, who gave me a friendly hello (keep this chap in your mind for later on in the ride) and then began the proper climbing up to Longton crossroads, where I paused for chocolate and my 1 photo of the ride. Really not conducive to photos today with that gloom.

You can just about make The Wrekin out.....







I continued and climbed up the long drag called Spout Lane, which takes you up to Little Wenlock. Always find this a real pull, but kept pedalling on and made it to the top feeling pretty good, despite one idiot squeezing past me on a narrow bit when there was a wider section about 20 yards away if they had any patience (clearly they hadn't)

There was more climbing from Little Wenlock up to The Wrekin, but then the nice downhill section which gets into Simon Warren's book of top 100 climbs in the UK. I must do it as a climb soon. They have even resurfaced some of the road and so less potholes under the trees which is good.

From there i branched off along Wrekin Course and then along the very muddy and wet lanes to Charlton Hill, before arriving back at Longton crossroads and heading back in the same direction I had come from.

On the NCN section I came across the same chap and his dog again, that I mentioned earlier. They must have had a decent walk, but as I passed them the chap absolutely jumped out of his skin!! Still gave me a cheery "alright mate" though.

What did annoy me now though was that my knee was starting to hurt again, like it did in December. Not as bad, but enough to make it sore going for the last 8 miles. It's clearly not right and so I think a trip to the docs is going to have to take place .

I had another annoyance past Upton Forge, which is a single track private road, as a woman in a Black Merc came flying towards me doing what must have been about 50mph. She had no intention of slowing or giving way and so I gave her a mouthful before continuing back to Uffington.

I could see that the route I was planning might not give me my full 50k and so i extended the ride along the old canal path and up to the Sports Village. There was another hairy moment along here, as a runner and his dog were coming towards me on a muddy bit, and the dog headed straight for my front wheel! Cue skid and embarrassed apology from the runner!

At the Sports Village I did a circuit of the car park, to add a bit more mileage and witnessed a dad tearing strips off his teenage daughter for some reason. Don't know what she'd done but he wasn't happy!!

I arrived home having done 32.4 miles and 1490 ft of climbing.


----------



## Archeress (15 Feb 2015)

As the club ride today was a bit much for me, Mr Archeress and I decided to do the Bath Two Tunnels Circuit for the first time. Mr Archeress isn't a strong cyclist so we ported the bikes on the back of a petrol thingmabob and started the ride from the Newbridge Park and Ride Carpark.





Mr A





Me! (note the new pedals fitted)

The weather was a little chilly, but we soon warmed up, and we headed down the riverside path towards the city centre heading for the start of the two tunnels path.





I grabbed a photo before the first (and shorter) of the two tunnels. Unfortunately soon after this photo was taken the bracket holding Mr Archeresses lock broke and dumped his D lock on the path. In the middle of the second tunnel it happened again so unfortunately he had to cycle the remaining distance with his lock on his handlebars.

We left the cycle path and had to do a little road riding on quiet lanes, Mr Archeress does not do hills so struggled a little bit on this section. We dropped down to Brassknocker Basin where we stopped in the cafe for lunch.





Crepe with Tomato, Chorizo and Cheddar for Mr A





Bacon baguette for me.

After lunch we departed the basin and cycled along the canal heading back into Bath, through Bathampton. The path was pretty wet and the bikes ended up quite mucky. Plenty of people living on boats on the canal and we even saw a lifeboat moored on the canal. I wouldn't have wanted to live on the lifeboat as there were no windows.

Leaving the canal we then cycled the urban streets of Bath, coming over Pultney Bridge. Once over the bridge we departed from the official Two Tunnels Circuit and headed for Bath Spa Railway Station where I know of plentiful and relatively secure cycle parking. Once the bikes were safely parked we made our way to the cafe named Cafe au Lait, just over the road from the station.





I had a Rum Hot Chocolate and a forest fruit and yoghurt flapjack and Mr A had a coffe and a Cinnamon and Apple flapjack.

After a brief wander round Bath we headed back to the petrol thingmabob along the riverside path but had to navigate an unsigned diversion for the path closure where several young people have drowned due to poor railings.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/255325561

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## howdenbiker (15 Feb 2015)

Did a 40 mile loop today, started out at 8am in the damp and gloom and it stayed that way until about 15 minutes before the end of the ride. I started from Howden and head on a southerly loop towards Selby via Carlton and pick up sustrans 62 that cuts across the old WW2 Burn airfield. It is possible to do a sprint down the runway (take care as it is used intermittently by a gliding club). Some new trans pennine signs had been put up unfortunately one points the wrong way! (I've dropped them a line).
From the airfield followed the Selby canal and returned home via Riccall, a muddy stretch over Skipwith Common and Brind.

Photos show the runway and perimeter road of Burn airfield.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Feb 2015)

I took the MTB over to Kielder today for a spin round the pond and despite a misty overcasty (with a hint of warm) start to the day I opted for shorts and wasn't disappointed 






By the ½ way point the sun had come out and it was starting to get quite warm.. and so was I due softness for the track surface calling for a lot more effort than other times I've been. I've done this loop numerous times and today was by far the hardest. So a quick rest was called for....






All in all a super day out, and with only seeing less that 30 other folk round, it felt like I had the place pretty much to myself


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Feb 2015)

What a difference a week makes, lovely out there this morning, a twinkle chilly for lightweight gear but nice to feel some warmth in the air.

Several little calibration & post-fettle rides on bikes coming out of the shed and getting ready for spring. No great distance on any of them but nice to put my bum on a different saddle or two again.


----------



## mooseracer (15 Feb 2015)

Slowest ever average speed? My "walk" today 

https://www.strava.com/activities/255392422


----------



## howdenbiker (15 Feb 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> What a difference a week makes, lovely out there this morning, a twinkle chilly for lightweight gear but nice to feel some warmth in the air.
> 
> Several little calibration & post-fettle rides on bikes coming out of the shed and getting ready for spring. No great distance on any of them but nice to put my bum on a different saddle or two again.



Different story in East Yorkshire, last week sunshine and wall to wall cyclist, this week grey and damp hardly saw any


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Slowest ever average speed? My "walk" today
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/255392422


keep at it! It does get easier eventually... And I know the feeling well! I have only just left the hours per kilometre speed going over to kilometres per hour myself! And not every walk qualifies as that.
My first walk after leaving hospital was 50m. It took me 15 minutes! I'm not managing an entire 1.3km in 40-45 minutes... Progress is slow


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2015)

But progress, nonetheless. Well done SNSSO


----------



## mooseracer (15 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> keep at it! It does get easier eventually... And I know the feeling well! I have only just left the hours per kilometre speed going over to kilometres per hour myself! And not every walk qualifies as that.
> My first walk after leaving hospital was 50m. It took me 15 minutes! I'm not managing an entire 1.3km in 40-45 minutes... Progress is slow



1.3km is awesome....wonder how long it will take me to get there? I'm going to set a random target of 10 days.

Keep up the good efforts


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Slowest ever average speed? My "walk" today
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/255392422




How many cake stops?


----------



## Asa Post (15 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Slowest ever average speed? My "walk" today
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/255392422


I broke my hip in 2012. 2 months later, I got back on the bike (on a turbo trainer) and rode for half a mile.
It took 11 minutes 20 seconds, so that makes you walking faster than me riding 

It's not where you start from that matters, it's where you end up.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2015)

Just myself and Mr @rb58 for today's run out. A great ride to the centre of the Universe. Other wise known as the BP Garage at Ashford in Kent. I take Ross to all the best places. It was a little cold and misty this morning with the sky blanketed in boring grey cloud. But we did have a few glimpses of blue sky and of that yellow orb.. I've forgotten what it's called. The roads were a mix of wet, mucky and dry. A good thing I put the raceblade on the bike to keep the worst of the muck off.
We saw what looked like a pro-woman's cycling team being paced by a couple of motorbikes. Ross did say we could have had them if they hadn't of turned off...black kit with red pipping, anyone know who they are?

Anyway. 105 miles for the day. Century #5 for the year and # 139 over all.

The outward journey.





The return journey (with the horrid Igtham Mote Hill climb thrown in for good measure)





The bike and the slippers all mucky





The bike and slippers all clean.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2015)

arranandy said:


> Woke up this morning not feeling too great - sore throat, blocked nose and sore head. However it was too nice a morning not to go out on the bike. So I just went a low intensity ride into Glasgow city centre then home via the cyclepath which runs alongside the Clyde. It was a lovely almost spring like morning so I took a few photos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been on PS Waverley. Mrs Pete and I crossed the Thames Estuary from Margate to Southend one year to watch the Airshow from the deck (and from Southend Pier as well)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2015)

16 miles with our lass this morning and she gets a puncture. No problems, take the panniers off her bike, turn it over, and bugger. Her rear wheel isn't quick release and I don't have a spanner. No problem, for once I have patches with me, I'll patch the tube with the tyre still on the bike. No I won't, I can't find anything in the tyre nor the hole in the tube. So I leave her to start walking and ride straight home, another 7 miles, to get the car.

Get her home and decide the tyre is knackered so replace that and the tube. Cleaned my bike as it was disgustingly filthy from yesterdays ride. My bike now looks like @ianrauk bike when it is "mucky"


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Feb 2015)

Nice club run yesterday and my first for a year,the mudgurded Icarus threw a flatty on me and with no time to fix it had to get the Helium out,needless to say it and me got covered in nice fenland grime(bad phone pics);











Got put to the back of the group like a naughty boy for being guardless but a nice ride none the less;

https://www.strava.com/activities/254813938


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Feb 2015)

mooseracer said:


> 1.3km is awesome....wonder how long it will take me to get there? I'm going to set a random target of 10 days.
> 
> Keep up the good efforts


It's taken me 3½ months since the disk ruptured to get to this point... A little over 2 months since the back surgery... I'm getting very bored.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2015)

It was a looking like it would be a totally murky day here. I was making excuses not to go out, despite nearly a week off the bike to attend a friend's funeral in the Midlands. (He died suddenly, but in his sleep, so at least that is some consolation. 59 is too young though! I knew him for 51 of those years .. RIP old pal. ) 

***Ahem, _cough_*** - back to the cycling ... I spotted a few sunbeams and decided to get out quick before the opportunity was lost. I managed to get a hilly little ride in and get home before the clouds closed in again, though they nearly did while I was out on the tops, as you can see in the photo below taken looking west-ish over the top of the Cragg Vale climb.

My route: Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, Blackstone Edge, A58 east down to Blue Ball Road, little roads to Steep Lane, back up to Cragg Rd, Mytholmroyd and ... (I decided to add a bit on) ... steep climb of Midgley Rd, Height Rd, Old Town ... and (for a change, rather than returning via Pecket Well I took the precipitous option which I once used to terrify @potsy after a post-forum ride pub lunch in the village ) Sandy Gate, Birchcliffe Rd.

Profile:





Murky view over hills above Cragg Vale





It was 16:10 when I got back into Hebden Bridge and I wanted to check that the Co-op was still open, so I rode round there to confirm the closing time. It in fact is 17:00 on Sundays so I had time to rush there after dropping the bike off and getting changed.

I will have to try and get my February metric century and metric half century rides in over the next week or so. I don't want to leave it until the end of the month.


----------



## Booyaa (15 Feb 2015)

A tidy ride today with the wife along too. Struggled badly as only my first ride since January and second since July time. Good to get out again but I have lost so much in my chest and legs in that time.

Lovely cool day out so never overheated too badly, was pretty slow but still enjoyable, when I could breathe properly again. Found a new hill on the edge of Stafford I never knew about, will enjoy trying to conquer that one in the future.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2015)

Asa Post said:


> I broke my hip in 2012. 2 months later, I got back on the bike (on a turbo trainer) and rode for half a mile.
> It took 11 minutes 20 seconds, so that makes you walking faster than me riding
> 
> *It's not where you start from that matters, it's where you end up.*


Exactly!

It took me a couple of months to build up to doing the 300-350 metre walk to the local shops, and I was having to stop 4 or 5 times in each direction to rest and get my breath back! 2.5 years further on and I am almost back to where I was pre-illness. (I suspect that I will never get back the last 10% or so of health and fitness, but given the alternative, I am not complaining!) 

Keep it up, @mooseracer and @SatNavSaysStraightOn!


----------



## sgl5gjr (15 Feb 2015)

The Teen and I planned a long ride today, but Mrs Sgl decided she wanted to join us........ Now.... bear in mind it was her 2nd time out on her Roadie..... she did a respectable 10 miles..... at 8 mph with a couple of stops and the "how do these gears work" "it goes fast compared to my MTB" cries......lol.....
All in all she enjoyed it ...the teen was a little disappointed but it's half term so...who knows.... 
I'm busy servicing Bikes all week so little chance of rides (other than test rides) for me.....


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2015)

I've been looking locally for a caged headset bearing for my SL4 Hardtail and haven't had much joy so, as I bought the bike from Leisurelakes in Daventry, I'd ride over with the old one and see if they could help (it's a Cannondale size, ie, non-standard)
I decided to do the hilly part of the route first, then back on slightly flatter roads.
On the canal path near Rothersthorpe, a pair of MTB'ers were walking along. On stopping to ask if they were OK, I noticed a distinct lack of chain on one of the bikes. He'd snapped it a few miles before we met. I did offer to get the multitool out and join it back up, but they said they only had a mile to go but thanks for the offer anyway..
From Bugbrook and Kislingbury onwards it gets quite lumpy, finishing with Newnham Hill, a Cat4 climb. I've not done this side of the hill before.






Banana power!!
Newnham Hill is about a mile long with the steepest part near the top being 25% for a short distance. The blast down t'other side into Dav is great though. I did have to slow down for a few of the bands as the roads were a quite greasy today.






This alpaca seemed to be laughing at my pathetic attempt at hill climbing 

The easiest way to Leisurelakes LBS is through the town centre as the by-pass isn't a nice road to use.
I bought the bearing I needed for the princely sum of £1. (30 miles to buy a £1 bearing, then the ride back as well... )
I'd hoped to grab a coffee there but they were so slow serving the two people in front of me that I gave up and headed homewards.






Never mind, Whilton Lock and the Marina have a café that also serves cake. Not a huge slab, but that was just as well as it was really rich!

After a 20 minute stop, I aimed home through Nobottle and Duston, then the final 10 miles via the bike paths along the Nene and up the hill in Gt Billing.






Home on 51 miles in slightly warmer weather than I've been used to recently.

https://www.strava.com/activities/255316005


----------



## Licramite (15 Feb 2015)

My first ride this month ! - cut short by my gears deciding not to go below 4th. Hmmm some of them hills need a 1 or 2 so it was home james and avoid the steep ones.
still can't sort it, gears work fine when on the ramp, put it on the road and nope stuck at 4 and no lower.


----------



## Spartak (15 Feb 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> I took the MTB over to Kielder today for a spin round the pond and despite a misty overcasty (with a hint of warm) start to the day I opted for shorts and wasn't disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Ffoeg your rides always look fantastic !


----------



## vernon (15 Feb 2015)

The ride that I planned on doing didn't match what I ended up doing. I had aimed to pedal out to York via Wetherby then along the York Selby cycle route before heading back to Leeds along the A63. I took my Dave Yates Randonneur out for the ride and was five minutes faster to Wetherby than I was on the Woodrup. I was just at the edge of York when Mrs Vernon rang me to tell me that the Sunday dinner was going to be an hour earlier than expected. I could have completed the loop but I'd be chancing it if I was going to sit down with the rest of the family for the meal. I caught a train back to Leeds and pedalled home via the canal and Kirkstall. A modest thirty two miles, thirty less than planned.






A factory chimney topped out campanile style by the Leeds Liverpool canal






Old and new at Leeds Granary Wharfe






Another campanile chimney.


----------



## gavroche (15 Feb 2015)

Finally managed to go out this sunny morning. Within two minutes of leaving my house, I nearly had a crash due to a Volvo 4x4 coming out of a road on my right. I shouted and the driver heard me and stopped. He then put his hand up as an apology. I carried on and as I was turning right at the coming roundabout, I positioned myself on the right hand lane. The Volvo driver came on my left, opened his window and orally apologized again. Nice touch I thought but something told me he was also a cyclist and he felt bad about his carelessness.
A few more miles down the road, I met a school colleague walking his dog and had a quick chat. The rest of my ride was quite uneventful and 22 miles later, I was safely back home.


----------



## ruffers (15 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Just myself and Mr @rb58 for today's run out. A great ride to the centre of the Universe. Other wise known as the BP Garage at Ashford in Kent. I take Ross to all the best places. It was a little cold and misty this morning with the sky blanketed in boring grey cloud. But we did have a few glimpses of blue sky and of that yellow orb.. I've forgotten what it's called. The roads were a mix of wet, mucky and dry. A good thing I put the raceblade on the bike to keep the worst of the muck off.
> We saw what looked like a pro-woman's cycling team being paced by a couple of motorbikes. Ross did say we could have had them if they hadn't of turned off...black kit with red pipping, anyone know who they are?
> 
> Anyway. 105 miles for the day. Century #5 for the year and # 139 over all.
> ...


Nice bike, what model Is it


----------



## rb58 (15 Feb 2015)

ruffers said:


> Nice bike, what model Is it


Not the right one.... It's a VN, a cheap imitation of an Enigma.


----------



## ruffers (15 Feb 2015)

rb58 said:


> Not the right one.... It's a VN, a cheap imitation of an Enigma.



Still nice


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2015)

vernon said:


> I was just at the edge of York when Mrs Vernon rang me to tell me that the Sunday dinner was going to be an hour earlier than expected. I could have completed the loop but I'd be chancing it if I was going to sit down with the rest of the family for the meal. I caught a train back to Leeds and pedalled home via the canal and Kirkstall. A modest thirty two miles, thirty less than planned.


I'm confused ... 

You had originally planned to use that hour to do an extra *30* miles?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2015)

ruffers said:


> Still nice




Don't listen to the ol' granddad @rb58 up there...he's just jealous that my Ventus is quicker then his Enigma 

It's a Van Nicholas Ventus. (debadged - I didn't like the graphics, so got rid.)
And here's a better pic for you.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2015)

Middleton Hall the destination, 50 miles the journey. The hall wasn't the original destination, I was aiming at a Garden Centre just outside Middleton, I hadn't been there for a while but I remember the Cafe as pleasant, when I got there it had gone upmarket, a bit too posh for me so I left and rode down to Middleton Hall. I took a fairly direct route out through Allesley, and up Harvest Hill lane and Kinwalesly lane onto the Maxstoke road, then Castle lane and past the Kingsbury Water Park to the A4091, I then used Brick Kiln lane to take me to Middleton and onto the garden Centre, I came back into Middleton then onto Middleton Hall. Leaving the Hall I turned left onto the A4091 and the left into Bodymoor Heath Rd and retraced my route to Kinwalsly Rd, but decided to carry on into Meriden, in Meriden I turned right by the Duck Pond to do a loop through Berkswell and ride into Coventry down Broad Lane. A cold day, though not as cold as some rides I've done recently, grey with a slight breeze, the breeze made for hard work in places on the way out, and most of the way back. The sting in the tail came tonight, I was cleaning and checking the bike ready for tomorrows commute and found I had a cracked left crank, I shall have to see if I've got a spare one in the shed tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2015)

dave r said:


> Middleton Hall the destination, 50 miles the journey. The hall wasn't the original destination, I was aiming at a Garden Centre just outside Middleton, I hadn't been there for a while but I remember the Cafe as pleasant, when I got there it had gone upmarket, a bit too posh for me so I left and rode down to Middleton Hall. I took a fairly direct route out through Allesley, and up Harvest Hill lane and Kinwalesly lane onto the Maxstoke road, then Castle lane and past the Kingsbury Water Park to the A4091, I then used Brick Kiln lane to take me to Middleton and onto the garden Centre, I came back into Middleton then onto Middleton Hall. Leaving the Hall I turned left onto the A4091 and the left into Bodymoor Heath Rd and retraced my route to Kinwalsly Rd, but decided to carry on into Meriden, in Meriden I turned right by the Duck Pond to do a loop through Berkswell and ride into Coventry down Broad Lane. A cold day, though not as cold as some rides I've done recently, grey with a slight breeze, the breeze made for hard work in places on the way out, and most of the way back. The sting in the tail came tonight, I was cleaning and checking the bike ready for tomorrows commute and found I had a cracked left crank, I shall have to see if I've got a spare one in the shed tomorrow.


I actually know a lot of the villages in today's report for once!

I made the same discovery when cleaning my bike once so I am currently riding with a 175 mm right crank and a 170 mm left crank! That actually suits me because my left leg is shorter than the right one and it now doesn't have to reach down so far at the bottom of the pedal stroke.


----------



## vernon (15 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I'm confused ...
> 
> You had originally planned to use that hour to do an extra *30* miles?



No. I had two hours instead of three to do the extra thirty miles. You see problems where non exist.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I actually know a lot of the villages in today's report for once!
> 
> I made the same discovery when cleaning my bike once so I am currently riding with a 175 mm right crank and a 170 mm left crank! That actually suits me because my left leg is shorter than the right one and it now doesn't have to reach down so far at the bottom of the pedal stroke.


My crank has gone vertically about a quarter of the way up and only a little way in, if I look closely I can just see the start of a horizontal crack just across from it, it seems a strange failure.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2015)

vernon said:


> No. I had two hours instead of three to do the extra thirty miles.


That makes perfect sense and I can't imagine why I didn't see it that way! 



vernon said:


> You see problems where non exist.


I have been accused of that many times before ... Someone once asked me to imagine what I would say if I won a fortune on the lottery and my response was "_Oh, great - I suppose criminal gangs will now start kidnapping my loved ones and sending their body parts back one at a time until I hand over all my cash!_" (A sentiment no doubt inspired by the kidnapping of John Paul Getty III.)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Feb 2015)

@arranandy if you saw 4 ladies going at a very sedate pace today it was me and my Belles 
Hope you were not the grumpy git that pulled me up for riding in primary at a junction


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Feb 2015)

21 miles today. No wind not too cold even a bit of sun..not a bad ride.


----------



## maltloaf (16 Feb 2015)

Donger said:


> My 5th club ride of the year today with the Kingsway CC. And mighty hilly it was too. Four of the buggers. Out to Stroud and back, via Horsepools Hill, a little shortcut down and back up again up the steep side of Painswick Hill, past the golf course on Catbrain Hill and then on to Cranham to take on the "Cranham Wall". When we reached the Wall, I broke my Golden Rule No2 and looked up. Big mistake. A wall of tarmac up ahead of me and a line of four of our club riders walking their bikes up ahead of me, and several others stopped at the side of the road resting. I resolved to keep my head down from that point and winched myself up very slowly in the granny gear, concentrating on the tarmac immediately beneath me and counting to 100 over and over again with my teeth clenched. Somehow I got up it without stopping.... yet still without overtaking any of those who were walking! That's twice I've beaten it now in two attempts. My Golden Rule No1, by the way, is never to stop before the top of a hill, and I managed to stick to that one four times today. A lovely long descent for 5 miles or so down the Slad Valley and a coffee break at the Saul Junction cafe made for a nice return route. A great ride today in great company. 35.3 miles.


I was one of the riders that was beaten by the wall today. Didn't know what was coming and didn't realise I was only 100yds from the top when I put my foot down. Gutted to say the least as that's the first hill that's beaten me in ages. I will have my revenge!


----------



## AndyWilliams (16 Feb 2015)

Just short of 15 miles today on the MTB, slow but I got there. Was planning on taking the road bike out but mates wanted to go MTB'ing. 

First ride of the year and it didn't go all that well, over dressed for the cold and cooked myself, felt dizzy and sick. Waiting for my correct winter gear to arrive.


----------



## Dark46 (16 Feb 2015)

Yesterday's ride with the KCC turned out together a hill affair. As I always arrive just before the set off in had no idea where we were going. 

As I'm still getting used to my 700x28 tyres from 700x37 I'm still finding my feet around corner, each ride is new and a journey in more ways than one. 

All in knew was that Horsepools was mentioned and I just followed the group as usual. 

Up Horsepools as felt good and overtook @Donger and heard something like "put a sack of potatoes on his back, and see how easy he finds it". Well I got up setting a PB so that was really good and I felt good at the top as I thought it was longer than it was.

At the top the pelaton was waiting where we would turn into Sevenleaze lane, (it turns out my Garmin locked itself and stopped recording there) the lane was wet and muddy with a line of much in the middle of the lane. Part way up. The lane it was closed off at we had to take a diversion down a nasty little lane which was hilly wet and muddy. I wanted my 700x37 tyres back.

Part way up I passed poor Dave K who was walking up the incline and slipping on his cleats every now and then. At a intersection the pelaton where waiting for the stragglers and it was here is noticed the Garmin had locked. Even though I had stopped it was reading 17 mph! 

It was here is heard that we where going over Painswick Beacon! Oh well Boxing day hill again lol. I've not been over the Beacon this way so somewhere new. Once over the Beacon then I heard "THE WALL" what a ride this was turning out to be. 

As @Donger said earlier it's never good to look up while going up The Wall, especially when you see 4 people pushing their bikes up hill. But as @Donger said to me before "pick a gear and pace in plenty of time and stick too it" and it's worked for me.

From the Wall it was down hill into Slad Valley, which was a lovely change of pace and where I had chance to place a few people including @Donger and at @maltloaf. 

A red mist desends and i have to apologise to @maltloaf as I should have warned him I was coming and pick my passing moment better!

Are the bottom we had a regroup of the pelaton and it was decided to go Saul Junction for coffee and cake! 

From Saul it was the the loop and home. In the end 35.5 miles for me and not sure what climbing in should have had but my Garmin said 1319ft, but I think I lost out of 200 ft but there you go.


----------



## arranandy (16 Feb 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @arranandy if you saw 4 ladies going at a very sedate pace today it was me and my Belles
> Hope you were not the grumpy git that pulled me up for riding in primary at a junction



Wisnae me @Pat5mph. I did see 4 ladies going at a sedate pace just as I was about to cross the road to back into Glasgow Green on my way home


----------



## maltloaf (16 Feb 2015)

Dark46 said:


> A red mist desends and i have to apologise to @maltloaf as I should have warned him I was coming and pick my passing moment better!



Haha I was worried about you not me! Going 30mph downhill on the wrong side of the road around a blind bend. I'm just glad nothing was coming up at that moment!


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2015)

Managed a quick ride down the lane to try out my latest acquisition. Then back to the blasted decorating!
Should have the living room finished by the end of the week, so hopefully will be able to get out for some more serious rides.
Going to use this one for the Velo Vintage run in April.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Feb 2015)

Well, today has turned out to be a belter! Some overnight rain left the roads wet, but it's dried up steadily all day. Bit windy, but hey-ho 

Took the Defy out with the Advanced's P-SL1 wheels on it, and yep they are a night-and-day difference to the stock SR4's. Lovely!

With this being the third day in a row on the bike, I intended to keep it flatter, heading out my usual way through Wetheral and heading out past the Airport to Irthington. Popped up a climb in the village centre and dropped down the main road to turn left for Walton. This works it's way up quite steadily with the steepest bit just before the village, but it was dispatched well and I continued the climb through the village to the Hethersgill road. Turned right there and then right again to head across to Lanercost Priory.

There was my mistake, that road has a nasty little 15% climb on it and a few lumps after that before it meets the Banks Turret road. The legs surrendered and even after something to eat, I never did get them back, so I just had to make the best of it and return steadily by the least-steep route  I suppose I expected that to happen, just not quite so suddenly!

34 miles though, happy with that and it is a proper 50k ride this time instead of just scraping it like last time 

https://app.strava.com/activities/255728357


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (16 Feb 2015)

Spartak said:


> @Ffoeg your rides always look fantastic !


Cheers. I'm lucky to live in a fantastic part of the county, so making it look like it is just comes naturally


----------



## Saluki (16 Feb 2015)

I had a short commute today. It's half term so we are low on dog walking clients as I have a lot of teachers on my books and they are all larking about, skipping in the sunshine for the half term.
Maybe not sunshine. I rode the short way to my only client today. Down the Dereham Road towards the city then headed right along a residential street, doglegging on to another one until I reached the Unthank Road. I rode along there, over the ring road and then past the road works and up the road that it closed to motorised traffic and turned left along Leopold Road.

There is a wee set of lights there and while I was waiting for the red lights to go green, another cyclist shot past me and over the junction and gone. The older chap in his convertable, next to me at the lights, saw fit to berate me about cyclists RLJing, even though I was sat there. I told him that the lad wasn't a cyclist, he was an ignorant pratt. Older chappy seemed vaguely mollified by this. After all, I was sat there all law abiding. I even had lights on, and hi-vis, plus helmet and cat-sick-yellow gloves. 

After that it was an easy short ride to the client's home and I walked her very elderly dog. I took a different route home and took in the A140, the cyclepath past Eaton Golf Course, then in to Eaton itself and then along Bluebell Road and along the cyclepath home.

8.58 miles in a nice 44 minutes so averaged 11.8mph so pleased with that. The weather held despite some early mist then drizzle.


----------



## thetribe (16 Feb 2015)

Felt restless when I got in from work and after the slow ride with my better half yesterday I wanted to speed it up a bit today, averaged 15+mph over 15.5 of my 15.8 miles but lost it at the final incline, 14.9mph average. Although removing the warm up and cool down bits of my ride (within my strava exclusion zone) and I averaged 15.3mph so well pleased with that. Not bad after a day at work walking about 10-12miles and on my tourer which weighs in at 46lbs/21kg, I'm getting there again. 


http://www.strava.com/activities/255778639


----------



## PatrickPending (16 Feb 2015)

108Km down to Brixworth - bit misty at first but rather nice. My 100K ride for February done then.....


----------



## Donger (16 Feb 2015)

Dark46 said:


> ....Up Horsepools I felt good and overtook @Donger heard something like "put a sack of potatoes on his back, and see how easy he finds it". Well I got up setting a PB so that was really good and I felt good at the top as I thought it was longer than it was.....


 
 Yep .... sounds like something I'd have said. The thing is, @Dark46 is 4 years younger than me and about half my size and weight. He passed me near the top just when I thought I might have had him. (Reckon he was showboating).

I think I actually said "_Come back in four years time with a sack of spuds on your back and you'll know how it feels, you little XXX!_". 

Naturally I apologise unreservedly for any offence caused..... until next time of course.
Got to say I do believe @Dark46 was one of the few who made it up the wall in one, by the way. We high fived at the top like he did, anyway. Kudos.


----------



## fatjel (16 Feb 2015)

Stopped to take a piccy out near Appledore today. None of that hilly nonsense around here
Did 101k in a new record time despite stopping twice to scrape the mud out of the front mudguard
https://app.strava.com/activities/255778115


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I actually know a lot of the villages in today's report for once!
> 
> I made the same discovery when cleaning my bike once so I am currently riding with a 175 mm right crank and a 170 mm left crank! That actually suits me because my left leg is shorter than the right one and it now doesn't have to reach down so far at the bottom of the pedal stroke.



Thats a strange one, I've not seen that before, I found a spare 165 crank in the shed this morning and changed the crank before I rode to work, looking at the crank tonight its actually OK, its been plated and the plating is coming off, the plating had cracked and lifted at one point and it looked like a cracked crank but when I scraped it with my nail the plating came off to reveal clean undamaged metal, looking at what looked like a crack across from where its cracked and has lifted the plating is cracked but hasn't lifted.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2015)

dave r said:


> Thats a strange one, I've not seen that before, I found a spare 165 crank in the shed this morning and changed the crank before I rode to work, looking at the crank tonight its actually OK, its been plated and the plating is coming off, the plating had cracked and lifted at one point and it looked like a cracked crank but when I scraped it with my nail the plating came off to reveal clean undamaged metal, looking at what looked like a crack across from where its cracked and has lifted the plating is cracked but hasn't lifted.


I'm wondering if I overtightened it? I always assumed that undertightening would be more of a problem with square taper cranks because if they started flopping about then the tapers would not stay square for long!

I've just remembered snapping a crank when out on a ride. Fortunately it was not at speed or when I was standing up so I was able to stay upright. It was near Todmorden, about 5 miles up the A646 from here. I rode the bike back just using the right crank, which was surprisingly tiring!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2015)

Pancake Day ride today after a late finish at w*rk this morning 

Never mind, a mate or two and I had planned to meet by the Canoes on Bedford Road at 09:00. One of the chaps couldn't make it as it was too cold (he's still recovering from a serious bout of ill-health) so the remaining two of us skittered over the icy patches once we were off the main ungritted roads. We both had a few scary moments as the wheels struggled for grip in places.
After about 10 o'clock, it got a bit safer apart from the shady places.






Couldn't ask for better weather though, with the sun shining beautifully all the was round.
I finished the ride back at my place, where we tested a few pancakes each, washed down with fresh-ground coffee..

A lovely 30 mile ride..

Off to w*rk soon.... Boooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/256104901


----------



## sgl5gjr (17 Feb 2015)

Just got back for a hot mug of tea..... been from Here in Huntingdon...to St Ives then up the Busway cyclepath to Histon and back....with a different route back from St Ives to home..... 33.1 miles.... ... sunny and bright day...  And I even went in Bib shorts.(yeah I know.... bit cool for that..lol) 
The Roadie was covered in crap and needed a lovely wash down after.... trouble is ..it looks like I haven't been out on it...lol


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Feb 2015)

Did 3 miles yesterday to pick up an inner tube for my daughter's bike. Been down with some bug which has taken the wind out of my sails so staying off the bike for now, probate right thing even though the weather is


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2015)

Short ride today, with Hubster. I am supposed to have 20 mins exercise a day (the doc says that's it along side the diet thing as I can't eat back the used calories for 3 weeks). So I followed the cyclepath to Earlham fiveways, along Bluebell Road and then turned off up Southpark Avenue, the southern side of lovely Eaton Park, with its tennis courts, boating pond, nice grassy areas and flower beds. The end of the avenue brings us on to Coleman Road, which is part of the Norwich Ring Road. We went left and had a couple of hundred yards in the traffic and then turned left again into The Avenues.

The Avenues is great, it's part cyclepath and part road but takes us back to Bluebell Road, outside the UEA road. From there we followed the cyclepath home again but a slightly different way to the way we had come.

4.7 miles in 26:27 so averaged about 10.8mph. Hubster had a good time, the sun was shining and we could have gone much further but the doc was very firm about not doing lots of cycling for a week or two. Something about keytosis, I didn't quite understand. I have a longer ride planned next week, with friends, I might just eat a bit more and done with. One day won't hurt, I'm sure.


----------



## thetribe (17 Feb 2015)

Did something I don't usually do today, I headed out when it was windy. Normally I hide from the wind but today I decided to go out and enjoy the bit where the wind was at my back, didn't seem to find that bit even though I rode a circular(ish) route.

Shorter distance than usual on this route, (10.9 instead of 11.3 or so) as it seems the timer didn't start immediately when I hit start and I couldn't tell due to the Garmin searching for satellites, missed a massive 0.4miles...

https://www.strava.com/activities/256214283

Possibly last one for a couple of days as I need to find time to get it serviced.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Feb 2015)

With the afternoon off work & the sun shining, it doesn't get much better in chilly February so it would have been rude not to take advantage & get out on the bike.

I decided on my "flat route" today which only has around 1000ft of climbing over the 35 or so miles & takes in the southern end of the New Forest, through Colbury, past Beaulieu & west towards Lymington. Turning left at Norley the following few miles are country lanes which loop back towards Beaulieu where I head for home via Lyndhurst & Ashurst.

The only sour point was the numpty lorry driver who felt the need to blast his horn from behind me twice for no reason whatsoever so I think his office may be getting a call in the morning.

Pancake time now!! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/256192341






It looks warmer than it actually was as there was still a chilly north-westerly blowing across the forest today.






The Beaulieu Road livestock auction site along side the main line east to Southampton.


----------



## Puddles (17 Feb 2015)

User76 & I rode to the local Country Park today and then did the Dinosaur Trail, stopped and had lunch we had to haul the picnic rug out the panniers as the picnic tables were full.. as was the bike parking almost, then did bouncy castle type things, sploshing in the mud and a train ride then home again... it was lovely and sunny but cold in the wind!


----------



## Dark46 (17 Feb 2015)

Today's two rides were my commutes and the morning ride was not a pleasure as there was far too much ice about, and was probably the slowest ever ride to work.

The ride home was much better and got 2/3 PB'S.

So all in all just a short 5.4 miles, and hoping not frost or ice in the morning


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Feb 2015)

Today was the first ride since (I never realised how long it had been till I saw Sports tracker) September. This was part weather and part being I'll over Christmas. I really felt it. I had to walk 10 yards to the top of one bit (can't call it a hill but an incline). My early finish Fridays, I used to use as ride day, have been taken up picking up granddaughters from school. Hope to get out tomorrow or at the weekend. Thurs and Fri have the girls so can't get out till their mother picks them up at aboujt 5:00, to dark.


----------



## mikeee (17 Feb 2015)

A nice ride out. Dry, sunny and fairly warm. Tried to better my pb on my 33.7 mile fairly hilly circuit (1648ft ascent) but realised I was in trouble on the final climb, tried for an out the saddle effort and legs felt dead, so had to stay seated and grind it out. Also seemed a little breezy today. Can't think of any other excuses!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Feb 2015)

A pleasant 25 miles in the winter sun today though the stiff breeze was knackering when climbing those hills on my 34lb Carrera. Especially as i hadn't eaten before setting off!


----------



## Saluki (18 Feb 2015)

I rode from home to the outskirts of Wymondham today, to walk a dog. I cut across the estate instead of the slightly longer, via the cyclepath, route. Then down Bluebell Road, throught Eaton/Cringleford and up alongside the A11 and crossed at the crossing. I followed the cyclepath along until the A47/A11 junction and crossed the crossings there.

At the second crossing there had been an RTA, lots of people standing about, bloody great Jaguar blocking the entire cyclepath, police cars with flashy blue lights and so on. I picked the bike up and walked around the whole scene. There was no available pavement so had to brave the prickles and thorn bushes. One of the policemen stopped me and asked if my bike was too heavy to carry for me. Cheeky. I don't really look weak and weedy. I told him it was a whopping 8.5kg and that I could cope. Only carrying as I didn't want to roll my tyres over all those prickles. He asked if it was a mountain bike with drop bars or a 'racer' with fat wheels. I spent a couple of quick minutes educating him on CX/Adventure bikes. He asked where to get one from and made a note. I'm sure he should have been directing traffic or something but always happy to chat about bikes.

From there I rode along the cycle path along the Norwich - Hethersett Road, struggling a bit really. I followed the curved road through Hethersett rather than go up the titchy 10 metre hill to the junction. At the second junction it's a totally flat right turn and a nice spin to the outskirts of Wymondham.

7.42 miles in a hideous 42 minutes. I am shattered and off to forage for some lunch. I'm feeling a lot better after a shower though.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2015)

I rode round the village 6 miles on the trike


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

numbnuts said:


> I rode round the village 6 miles on the trike


I'm really not sure how to translate that sentence.

I rode round the village. 6 miles on the trike.
I rode _a_round the village _covering_ 6 miles on the trike.
I rode round the village _doing_ 6 miles on the trike. (Queries if it can still be a village of you can cover 6 miles going around it)

I rode round the village _of_ 6 miles on the trike. (Queries if a village can be called 6 miles, but given we have 11am instead of Ilam in this household/family after an innocent childhood mistake reading a sign post .. ILAM in the peak district for those not in the knew around)
... I'm sure there must be other variations...


OK I'll go and find a corner....


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Feb 2015)

A rare contribution from me to this thread to mark my new bike.

Set off at about 7.30am for a loop along the south side of the River Wear in Sunderland and back along the north side.

It wasn't quite daylight by the time I reached the edge of built-up Sunderland at South Hylton.





Bit of a climb to that point, but then there's a flat stretch.






I've always liked this wooded section





Across to the north side of the Wear over the foot bridge at Cox Green.

'Cyclists Dismount'.

I don't think so.






On the C2C path now, passing the Washington Wildfowl and Wetlands Centre.






Back in Sunderland, Liebherr's yard on one side of the Wear, Sunderland AFC's Stadium of Light on the other.

I was there a few years ago when Liebherr demolished an old static crane using explosives.

The blast blew out half a dozen windows of the football ground's main entrance - oops.






May as well nip along to the National Glass Centre.





This wasn't there last time.






A quick look at what's in the port, before heading home.





Round trip of about 17 or 18 miles.

Bike performed a treat, apart from the engine which struggled at times - I'm told that will improve with use.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Feb 2015)

First ride today since I smashed my knee last Saturday. 15 easy miles along the R492 cycle route from Cwmbran to shortly past the Garndiffaith Viaduct.






9yr old Skol minor made the call on when we turned back as we had been steadily climbing from the start of the ride and he was starting to flag. We both wished me had gone on a bit further as the return leg was far easier.


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm really not sure how to translate that sentence.
> 
> I rode round the village. 6 miles on the trike.
> I rode _a_round the village _covering_ 6 miles on the trike.
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2015)

I had been thinking about doing this month's 100 km ride today but it was a bit too windy so I decided that I would do my 50 km ride instead (I'm trying to do at least one of each every month). Then, before I could get ready, my stepdaughter phoned and we ended up chatting for an hour. That used up a lot of the remaining daylight so I improvised a shorter route taking in a steepish climb that I haven't done for years.

(The light wasn't great so I decided not to bother taking any photos today.)

I called in at a corner shop in Hebden Bridge on the way out to buy some parkin to have with my post-ride coffee. I made a stupid mistake in the shop which could have had really inconvenient consequences. More of that later ...

Route: Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, then the steep climb - Ellen Holme Road/Sykes Lane - HERE, Sowerby village, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, then Blue Ball Road in the opposite direction to the way I normally ride, up to Coal Gate Road and then followed my normal route - Hubberton Green again, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Greenway, Calder Holmes Park, Home. 42 hilly km/26 miles.

Profile:






As I was tackling the initial climb out of Hebden Bridge I spotted a cyclist ahead riding more slowly than me (which makes a change!) so I soon approached them. I noticed a rearview mirror on the RH end of the rider's handlebars so I assumed that I would have been seen catching up. As I overtook the rider I said hello and she almost jumped off the bike in fright! I think she was deep in thought and hadn't looked in the mirror during the 2 or 3 minutes that it took me to close the gap. It seems a bit of a waste to fit a mirror and then not use it ...

There were some sunny intervals but the blustery wind was creating quite a windchill, despite the air temperature being pretty mild today. I felt that I had made the right decision to do a shorter ride. I will make the effort to get my 100 km and 50 km rides in some time in the next 10 days.

The Sykes Lane climb was as tough as I remembered but I had the advantage of both lower gears and lower weight than I suffered on my previous ascents. It was more a case of panting than of full-scale grovelling. A couple of drivers coming down the narrow road were good enough to pull over and let me crawl up to them - it would have been horrid being forced to stop and then trying to set off again! They seemed to find my suffering quite amusing for some reason so I gave them a little wave of thanks and shouted "_I am getting too old for this kind of thing_", but with a big grin on my face!

The rest of the ride was pretty uneventful. I would have preferred less wind, but it is still only mid-February so I am not going to complain.

So, when I got home I discovered the mistake I had made at the shop when I bought my post-ride goodies ... I dismounted and took off the Camelbak bag which I use on all of my rides to carry my stuff. '_Stuff_' includes doorkeys. '_Doorkeys_' includes the keys of a friend who is away, and whose house I am keeping an eye on. Those keys which were hanging on to the open bag by a thread - I had forgotten to zip up the bag after putting the parkin in there at the shop and had come within a whisker of losing both sets of keys on the ride ... Get a grip Col!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (18 Feb 2015)

62 miles 1445 m climb today in northern Cyprus. Riding with a young lady rider from Budapest on her felt carbon with electronic shifting ...a real climber flying up the climbs here...made me look like an old fart, erm ...anyway...the weather shut down in the mountains and we were riding at 1c which felt a lot colder in the wind . I'm a bit out if shape after the flu and a week.off the bike...its my excuse and I'm sticking to it lol!


----------



## gavgav (18 Feb 2015)

Took advantage of the much milder weather (dizzy heights of 11c today) to get out for a short ride after work. Even used the fingerless gloves for the 1st time since last October i think....!

Took the cycle paths down to Meole Brace, but had only been going for 1/2 a mile, near to Morrisons, when I came the closest I have been to a head on crash on my bike. Was on the cycle path, to the LH side when a ninja cyclist/numpty loomed ahead, coming towards me. He was of the teenage sort who cycle with no hands on the handlebars, and looking into his phone and up in the air, anywhere but where he should be. I thought "he's bound to move over to the left soon" but he hadn't even seen me (I had my very bright Cateye 700 lights on!) and just as I was about to shout "watch out" and swerve, he looked up and spotted me and I would imagine, by the horrified look on his face and immediate "God im sorry", now has a different colour set of pants on than he set out with. Idiot! 

Thankfully that was the only incident on the ride, as I continued through Meole Village and then into Nobold, past the nice big houses and came out halfway along Mousecroft Lane. From there I decided to head through Radbrook, into Copthorne, Porthill and down into the Quarry Park. I love being down there in the dark on a bike, seems so peaceful, but it is unlit and so I wouldn't fancy walking through it in the dark on my own.

It was then following the River Severn towpath into Castlefields and home.

There was a strengthening head wind for a fair proportion of the ride, which made it hard going at times, but an enjoyable 13.0 miles.


----------



## Donger (18 Feb 2015)

Enter "Big Red", my 17 year old No.2 bike whose maiden voyage it was today, after a recent major refurb following years spent languishing, unloved, at the back of the garage. It is a 1998 Saracen Skyline steel tourer. This is going to be my explorer bike from now on .... for days out in the back of beyond with a bar bag that will take a rain jacket, a packed lunch, a camera, a spare tube, a tool kit, my mobile phone, maps, keys and money ..... and (ahem) perhaps the odd can or two.




Took it for a gentle 21.5 mile test ride around the lanes to Frampton on Severn and back , with a little detour to the riverbank at Framilode. Stopped off at the Anchor Inn at Epney in much better spirits than when it was used as a control point in a recent very icy audax ride.




This next shot is my usual turning point at the 10 mile point of my standard ride, on Splatt Bridge over the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal. This is the canal's closest point to the River Severn, which you can see in the background.




I returned home via Saul Marina today .... where there is a nice little cafe that our club (Kingsway CC) calls in at regularly on Sunday mornings.




Then back via Epney again. The river looks quite serene here, but there are some monster Severn Bores (tidal waves) due shortly, and the tides have been getting bigger daily ..... as evidenced by the tree floating past.




A nice comfortable ride, with a very different, more upright feel to it today. A little disappointingly, the chain slipped a couple of times on the chainring under stress on the only things approaching "hills" around here- perhaps because it used to be an 8 speed, and is now a 9. I'll have to consider replacing the chainset to compete the job. Overall, though, I was chuffed with the way it went today, and I'm looking forward to taking it to new places this year. If I find any good new routes, I'll be sure to keep you all posted.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## mooseracer (18 Feb 2015)

Donger said:


> Enter "Big Red", my 17 year old No.2 bike whose maiden voyage it was today, after a recent major refurb following years spend languishing, unloved, at the back of the garage. It is a 1998 saracen Skyline steel tourer. This is going to be my explorer bike from now on .... for days out in the back of beyond with a bar bag that will take a rain jacket, a packed lunch, a camara, a spare tube, a tool kit, my mobile phone, maps, keys and money ..... and (ahem) perhaps the odd can or two.
> View attachment 80214
> View attachment 80215
> View attachment 80216
> ...



Highest tides for many years due this weekend - could be interesting!


----------



## AndyWilliams (19 Feb 2015)

No photographs from my ride. Quick 24 miles around Staines Windsor Ascot and Slough. Very dark very cold but happy to get out. 2nd ride of 2015.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Feb 2015)

Nice easy ride home yesterday in the sun,nice to just pootle along a bit for a change;only downer was the garmin cadence/speed sensor playing up causing the auto pause/resume to cut in and a high cadence speeds so a little job to do at the week-end.

https://www.strava.com/activities/256738570


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2015)

A nice steady 20 miler today for me, in between the rain showers. I even found time for a Latte and a Jaffa cake.

https://www.strava.com/activities/257003746

A bit of a loosener before the double imperial I'm doing on Saturday. I'm riding from Southampton to the Olympic park in Stratford, and back again (barring disasters)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Feb 2015)

jpg upload

35 miles out on the Mesaroria plain here in Northern Cyprus today. The Garmin said 6c but with wind it felt like 0c, bright and sunny and dry though. Took a trip to see the Roman Ruins down the road and an old Monastry. Again riding with Miss Budapest at pace. Still have lung fulls of plague so looking forward to normal service being resumed on the weather front in two days time. Met my new mates, two cute as you like puppies...it really isn't 'all about the bike' out here, thankfully.


Here's pic near St.Hilarion Castle Girne/Kyrenia today


----------



## Oldbloke (19 Feb 2015)

A bit late but ventured out yesterday pm in sunny 1c for a good 3 hours, 73 kms.

Hardly any wind at all but really noticed the difference between main and country roads surfaces. Must get a decent camera to stick some pics up on here one day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Feb 2015)

Managed to leave work at 3 today, enjoyed a 35 mile ride home in Spring sunshine, albeit somewhat fading by the time I got home. Very pleasant.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2015)

PatrickPending said:


> 108Km down to Brixworth - bit misty at first but rather nice. My 100K ride for February done then.....


Have you ever stopped at 'The Breadline' in Brixworth for a_ toasted bacon, brie and cranberry panini_? <drool>


----------



## thetribe (19 Feb 2015)

Went out tonight just for a steady ride to enjoy the sunshine, still bloody cold but I enjoyed the sun and the sunset  10.9miles at a steady 13mph 
http://www.strava.com/activities/257125492


----------



## PatrickPending (19 Feb 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Have you ever stopped at 'The Breadline' in Brixworth for a_ toasted bacon, brie and cranberry panini_? <drool>



nope I'm one of those vegetablarian types.....


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2015)

PatrickPending said:


> nope I'm one of those vegetablarian types.....


I'm sure they'll skip the bacon option and stick summat suitable in instead then....


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2015)

Up with the lark this morning at 05:00 for a ride in the dark to Pitsford Reservoir where I watched the sunrise over the water as I rode round.
Absolutely beautiful listening to the birds waking up. I could even hear the sound of little sparrow farts coming from the shrubbery...






Off piste a bit down towards the waters edge.






Looking across the top dam wall between the two lakes.






Back home by 08:30 ish for an egg and bacon sarnie washed down with a mug of tea before washing the bike down.

A cracking 30 miles before going shopping and then w*rk this afternoon. Boooo...

https://www.strava.com/activities/257360506


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2015)

Finally finished the decorating yesterday, so managed to get out for a half decent ride today with the missus.
First time out this year on the best road bikes saw a trip to Swimbridge and back. Stopped momentarily at the Jack Russell pub for a breather, then back to Barnstaple for coffee and cake at Carb Cycles before heading home.
24 miles in all total and the weather was fine, if a bit cool.
Nice to ride Di2 again after a winter of clanky hybrids! 
Couple of PRs each on the way was an added bonus.


----------



## Archeress (20 Feb 2015)

My ride today was a short 5 1/2 miles down to Cribbs Causeway and The Mall and back. I have been popping in and out of Hobbycraft this week, trying to catch a particular assistant as she had wanted to see the book I had been binding. Took it and a couple of others down with me as I was assured by colleagues she would be in this afternoon. She liked them a lot, but particularly liked the coptic stiched notebook (this is a book with hard covers, but the folded edges of the pages are exposed and you can see the stitches).

I then popped over to the Mall for a nice relaxed coffee at Starbucks, I managed to get one of the comfortable bench seats and has a nice read. I then browsed the preowned PS3 games in Game (I got a PS3 from Mr Archeress for Xmas) and then went down to John Lewis to get some cartrdges for my new Cross fountain pen.

No piccies as I think you all be bored rigid with the mundane urbaness.

I have been struggling this week with lethargy and being more depressed than is normal for me, so it was good to get out.Going to try to get out again tomorrow as I am not sure the weather will permit the club ride on Sunday to go ahead.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2015)

23 odd miles today, as a loosener for tomorrow's madness (attempted 200 miler)

https://www.strava.com/activities/257522552


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2015)

I was still thinking about doing a 100 km ride, but once again when the time came I didn't fancy it solo in a chilly, blustery wind. This time, however, I did at least make the effort to get my monthly 50 km ride in. (I am trying to do at least one 100 km ride and one 50 km ride each winter month as well as my usual sub-50 km local rides. I will probably step that up to two 100 km rides in the spring and autumn, and hopefully a 100 km ride and a 100+ mile ride each month in the summer.)

I decided to extend one of my normal hilly loops with a tough mid-ride section that I have not tackled for many years. I was soon reminded why! 

It was a hard ride, especially with that cold wind blowing. It was only 50 km/31 miles in length but about 1,100 metres/3,600 ft of climbing was crammed in, with several of the climbs being particularly steep - I used a 26/28 bottom gear on those and did _not_ feel undergeared!

Route: Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Height Road, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Midgley, Midgley Road, Mytholmroyd, Scout Road, Sowerby village, Sowerby Bridge ... then the brutal climb of Norland Road to Scar Head (at 22 km point), Norland Moor, descent to Ripponden ... then another hard climb (at 28 km point) - Ripponden Old Lane (presumably what people used to have to tackle before the much kinder A58 was built), then my usual way home - Blue Ball Road, Coal Gate Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, Cragg Road, Mytholmroyd, Greenway, Hebden Bridge.

Profile:






A few pictures ...

Norland Road climb from Sowerby Bridge police station (MUCH steeper than it looks here!)





This should be a hint ...





Sowerby Bridge from Clough Head (Note - I climbed several times the height of those tower blocks in about 1 km!)





Ripponden Old Lane is much steeper than it looks here!





The forecast for the next week really is not looking good. I might resort to doing three 32 km Cragg Vale loops with a few extra kms round the block to get my 100 km ride in. At least then, I could call in at home and change into dry kit if need be.

PS As I was riding up the Keighley Road out of Hebden Bridge at the start of my ride, I noticed a commotion in a driveway on a bend on the opposite side of the road. When I drew level I saw the alarming sight of a cyclist flat out on his back with his legs raised against a wall. A small crowd had gathered and a couple of people were administering first aid. I don't know what had happened, but judging from the body language of the first aiders (relaxed about what they were doing, and smiling) they had it all under control. I didn't want to join the gawping crowd so I continued on my way up the hill. I hope the cyclist recovers from whatever it was that had befallen him. I'll check the local paper's website over the next few days to see if they mention it.


----------



## thetribe (20 Feb 2015)

Another slow and steady ride in the wind again today. I'm planning my first Imperial Century later this year and I'm trying a few steady rides in my unfit state to see how my average speed is when I'm not pushing. As I'm currently averaging 12-13mph and I'm not grinding on the climbs I'm hoping by later in the year it will feel easy(er)  

https://www.strava.com/activities/257532000


----------



## Cush (21 Feb 2015)

Bought a Moon Meteon light at a local show on Thursday. So tried it out as helmet light last night but took the precaution of mounting my C&B Seen as well. Nice little 6.5 mile ride from Aglionby round to Warwick on Eden and back, 5 miles of narrow unlit road with a couple of small but trying climbs and two long straight flat stretches, very cold at 21:00 but strangely tranquil and enjoyable but a lot slower than normal on this route. New light worked well but I had not charged it up and it ran out of full power in the last 1/2 mile. It will now replace my cateye as my second light for coming off the 22;45 train. The combination of the C&B Seen and the Meteon was pretty powerful.


----------



## Donger (21 Feb 2015)

*Four Follow the Severn Bore:*
It's the time of year for bore watching again, so I got up early this morning to meet up with a couple of Kingsway CC riders and go following this local phenomenon and natural spectacle. This was to be quite a special one, as it was forecast as the highest tide for 19 years. Not only that, but it was to be one of only 5 or 6 "five star" bores this year, it fell on a weekend, it was during daylight hours and it was a glorious sunny morning. All these bonus factors combined made for a monster crowd today, with the lanes from Quedgeley to Framilode jammed with parked cars and people walking or cycling out to the best viewpoints.

Having previously lived in Epney for several years, I reckoned that the Anchor Inn was the best place to watch it, so we headed off for the promenade, - myself and Jimmy (@Dark46) and Bernie and her friend Dave. Got there in good time for the bore, to find that hardly an inch of the riverbank was not already taken.
*



*The crowds continued along the road to Framilode, so we ditched our bikes on the left hand side of the road and squeezed ourselves in against the flood wall.
*



*
It always amazes me that someone can write a tide table predicting the times and quality of bores almost a year ahead and get it so right. This was predicted to be a 5 star bore, arriving at 09:14. Sure enough, the wave stretched right across the river (the mark of a good 'un) and this picture was taken at 09:14 on the dot.
*



*
Plenty of surfers today, and a great tidal surge. One of the better spectacles I've seen over the years, watched by the biggest crowd I've seen in 40 years.
*



*
A couple of minutes after it passed, we struggled our way through pedestrians (and pedestrian speed traffic) to try to chase the bore along to Elmore Back, like I did last year. Got held up just a bit too much, and despite putting in a turn of speed, it wasn't going to happen this year. Got to the turning for Elmore Back (which is a dead end lane about a mile from the river) with only 2 minutes to spare, so we carried on to Stonebench instead, arriving about 5 minutes before the bore - as the road is straighter than the river. A handful of other cyclists had come out from Gloucester, and half a dozen or so had ridden in front of us from Epney for a second viewing. In this shot, Bernie is in the pink and @Dark 46 in the orange .... or was it the other way round?
*



*
At Stonebench, the bore was just a big swell, without any foam or a distinct crest of a leading wave. The woman next to me had only just finished saying "It's a bit disappointing, isn't it?" when this happened, and we all got to feel (and taste) the Severn Bore!
*



*
Jimmy (@Dark46) was busy filming a video of it and took the main splat. here he is again, looking a bit bedraggled, and (out of shot) with unusually clean cycle shoes:
*



*
His video was brilliant ... you could hear him getting thwacked and people squealing!
All great fun ... I thoroughly recommend it to anyone who has the opportunity to follow the bore. By bike is the perfect way to get to see it more than once on the same tide. 13.4 miles today
Cheers, _Donger._

_(Ed) p.s. Got held up in Elmore by a Jaguar that wasn't going fast enough for me, and I had to hit the brakes. (Just had to mention that, folks)._


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Feb 2015)

45 Miles 1221m Climb today with two friends Stephan and Anna from Germany and Hungary, lovely day out there, Sunny and 'crisp' (that's code for Brass Monkey wevver in the Mountains) but warm in the Sun. Log fire was raging inside the Cafe on top of the Kaplica climb.









The Turkish coast was visable from Cyprus today, with snow on the mountains there. Met a nice couple from England next to the log fire who had tooted 'good luck' to me on the climb up to the Castle. Nice fast downhills, luvly jubly


----------



## andabby (21 Feb 2015)

Was out this morning, nice sunny, but windy and still fair bit of frost on the road. was first time out being clipped to the bike, so was 21 gingerly miles around country roads, thankfully only had to unclip and clip twice, which somehow I managed without falling down.
Roll on the spring to get out and about more regular


----------



## MikeW-71 (21 Feb 2015)

A bit windy today, but nice and bright and dry which brought Snow White out to play again with her new wheels. I'd felt a bit crap the first time I'd ridden them and I almost wondered if I'd wasted £250.

Felt really good today (probably the benefit of the 3 days riding last week  ) so I decided on a flatter ride and go for some speed!

The money was not wasted. Wheeee!  damn, these wheels are so nice, and they whistle in the wind . Grabbed a couple of PB's and rolled into my parents for lunch with a huge grin on my face. Neither the Pheasant that nearly clobbered me, or even the headwind on the return leg could annoy me today 

Trundled back home for a nice 25 miles with perfect timing. As soon as I put the key in the door, a biblical hail shower came down 

Weather looks stormy for the rest of the week, which will be why I saw quite a few riders out today! 

http://app.strava.com/activities/257862124/


----------



## 13 rider (21 Feb 2015)

Saturday ride this week due to tomorrows forecast. Set off Anstey to meeting point in Rothley via Cropston .After meeting mate we headed out through Swithland,Woodhouse Eaves up Maplewell road the worst climb on the route and out to Oaks in Charnwood and on past Mount St Bernards Abbey to meet ncn6 on to Belton and turn for home back into Shepshed and back to Woodhouse Eaves via Beacon hill up the easy way and a lovely quick descent back to Quorn then on to mates house in Mountsorrell .leaving me to head home via Rothley and Cropston .Got back to Anstey with 7 mins to spare as I needed to visit Building society, before they shut,good timing .On the ride we had all weathers set on its was cold but sunny and slowly warming up as we headed out the sky got darker then a bit of drizzle then sleet then glorious sunshine after I left mate and headed home the sky got darker again and started to rain but not to bad .Anyway really enjoyable ride lots of ups and downs but not the brutal climbing of last week mate was a lot happier 35.9 miles at an average of 12.7mph


----------



## DCLane (21 Feb 2015)

38 miles with my 10 year-old to the Oil Can Cafe in New Mill. It's the regular Ravensthorpe Cycling Club 'shorter' Saturday ride and he kept up with the slower of the two groups (borrowed photo from a different club).


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Feb 2015)

Luckily my knee has recovered from my little black ice commute on Tuesday. Today was the day to do this months imperial 100.

I knew I'd be getting a headwind for some of this ride, but I wanted to clock the milage to Ely riverside as I'd like to do a there and back with Mrs Dave in the warmer weather and to see which way I'd like to do this longer ride with my brothers in spring...

So off I set at 8ish along quiet roads to Cottenham with the wind on my back, sun out but chilly. Up twenty pence hill to Wilburton and then a left through those right angled roads that take you to Witchford. It was along here that I inadvertently flushed a barn owl out of some rough grass, I watched him fly over toward a farm, then I lost sight of it. My next right angled bend took me in his direction and this time I flushed him out of the hedge, he must have cursed me!
On entering Witchford I overtook a little old man on his bike, Ely CC were coming the other way, I waved as I assumed one of them would be @Elybazza61.

On into Ely to meet a friend for a cup of tea at the Cutter, but I went a way so I could see the cathedral, because it's so beguiling!






Ely riverside....






So after a pot of earl grey with Rebecca it was on to the delightfully named Prickwillow, it's like the Wild West! There are some ramshackle places along there ( this is the point where Bazza says he lives in one, and I've offended him!)

Isleham, kennford, Kennet, Dalham, Cowlinge..... All these out of the way Suffolk villages have some beautiful houses, each one seems prettier or more impressive than the last. I'd love to know what people do to afford them as there doesn't seem to be much employment there!

An so I made my way to Saffron Walden and stopped in the market for a Danish pastry! I had to stop and take a pic of Audley End...





The next 6-7 miles were grim. It had been blowy in my face since going round the back of Newmarket but I now had a gradual trudge up into a head wind to Great Chishill, the highest point in Cambs, and where current pop sensation Sam Smith hails from. I stopped for jelly babies and a photo or 2...
The view to the left... Herts





To the right.... Sunny Cambs!





I'd saved the "biggest" climb (this is Cambs, stop laughing!) Barrington Hill, no ALP du Barrington for the last 10 miles, but it was fine. 
Into Haslingfield and a man mountain appeared on my right shoulder, he slotted in in front of me... "Sit on my wheel, I'll take you back to cambridge...."

"Why, do I look that knackered?"

" well I caught you quite quick, how far you been?"

I looked down 94.94, I informed him "K or miles?" So I told him it was miles "hmmmm, no wonder, this wind is a bugger for you". It was nice to have had the company, I never asked his name, if I did he may have just said "Camouflage" (now that was a great song!)

I left my hero in Barton and turned for home, a few spots of rain on my lenses. I'd been so lucky with the weather.

101.75 miles


----------



## Archeress (21 Feb 2015)

Well I did manage to get out on the bike again today but it was tough levering myself off the sofa. I rode out to Warmley Station Tea Room on the Bristol to Bath Railway Path, via Downend. Warmley Station is my favouritest tea room in Bristol and does a nice lemon drizzle. I had the penultimate piece that they had along with a pot of tea. I changed up my route on the way back, navigating by feel. I wanted to visit the cycle shop in Downend just to see what they had. They had some nice looking bikes made by Roux which I discovered from them are a British company. They are quite economical but have some pretty nice specs. I shall have to look more properly at them when I do go for an n+1. From Downend, I changed up my route again and headed for the ring road cycle path, before passing under the M32 and heading for Parkway Railway Station and then heading through the many parks between Parkway and my home. 18.3 completed at an average of 11.3mph and an average heart rate of 136. I am pretty pleased with these figures as it was faster than I have done recently and my average heart rate is a lot lower than it has been before.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/257954127/

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Dark46 (21 Feb 2015)

Went to watch the Severn Bore this morning so just a gentle ride as loads of people about as it was the biggest Bore in nearly 20 years. 

I went with @Donger and Berney and her friend Dave. I would really recommend to anyone to go apart from tasting the River Severn, which is don't want to do in a hurry again. 

I don't know why but I dont be able to upload the video here on fb or instagram.

I had a milage of 13.7 and the bike once again is filthy! So are my Shimano shoes as it was the first time I wore them without overshoes. This was because looking out the window in thought it was dry and ok to go without them.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Feb 2015)

I had to abandon the full 200 miler due to kanckering my Achiles heel at Woking. 50 odd miles back with a sub standard Achiles was interesting.
Anyways 132 miles done.

https://www.strava.com/activities/258057843





















I've just realised that the ride was a double metric, ah well, every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## AndyWilliams (21 Feb 2015)

Evans Ride It - tried for 75 miles but massive cramp in both legs with 45 miles to go, had me cut it short. Spent time stopping . Disappointed but just one of those bad days.


----------



## Diggs (21 Feb 2015)

2 hours of sun, rain, wind, hail, but great fun


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Feb 2015)

25 miles yesterday. My first ride since Tuesday so i was chomping at the bit! I took the bike with the Airzound and boy did i need it! One idiot pulled out from the right without indicating so a blast made them stop in their tracks. My fingers were near numb from the cold but i just managed to press the button.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Feb 2015)

Very much wanted to join the clubrun yesterday, mostly due to weather haven't been out all year. Unfortunately thwarted once again, having encountered ice on my way to work on Fri morning the forecast for Sat was for more of the same. Not prepared to take the risk so had to give the clubrun a miss yet again. Went out for a couple of hours by myself in the afternoon, 5 degrees and an icy wind but lovely sunshine. Roads very wet, I made the right call.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Norland Road climb from Sowerby Bridge police station (MUCH steeper than it looks here!)
> View attachment 80355
> 
> 
> ...


PS I forgot to mention something ... You know me - I like hills, so if I criticise the hilliness of a route then you should know that there is something wrong!

It turned out that this b*st*rd climb is part of NCN 68, The Pennine Cycleway. I have mentioned many times before the steep, cobbled climb of The Buttress out of Hebden Bridge, which is also on NCN 68. What were the planners thinking! These are too hard for most cyclists to climb, and would be very dangerous to descend, especially in wet conditions, or when autumn leaves are on the ground. The cycleways are supposed to encourage cycling, not kill cyclists!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (22 Feb 2015)

Just a 20 mile spin down the coast to Penrhyn Bay. Hell of a wind, seemed to be coming from all directions!


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Feb 2015)

Curtailed due to


----------



## BigonaBianchi (22 Feb 2015)

66 miles & 1220m climb today here in TRNC . Our route took us from Bafra>Buyukkonuk>Essentepe>Tirmen>Malidag>Gecitkale>Iskele. Riding with Stefan & Anna. Less windy than the last few rides, cloudy but really nice. I need to get fit , these guys are FAST lol! No pics as no stops. Nice ride with lots of coastal and mountain scenery.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Feb 2015)

Weather completely foul today, armchair cycling only for me today. Started with yesterday's recording of Andalusia, currently watching the track Worlds on the Beeb, then will switch to Eurosport for the final stage from Andalusia.


----------



## Billy Wizz (22 Feb 2015)

Got out early before the weather closed it's amazing how a bit of ice turns you into a super smooth rider.
https://www.strava.com/activities/258234626


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Feb 2015)

25 miles with our lass this morning. Weather was cold and dry when we set off, by the end it was very very cold and raining, last 10 miles were not pleasant. For users of the cycling photo challenge thread, we saw a Grey Heron and a Little Egret, it was to bloody cold to find my phone and take a photo though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/258378427


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2015)

Few hrs in the woods today ,feel shot to bits now ,muddy and heavy going Roll on spring..


----------



## BrynCP (22 Feb 2015)

Really been lacking motivation recently and being out the country for 4 days didn't help.

However, things are looking up!

Did 32 miles yesterday, just out around the country lanes and little villages near Hull.

Then today managed 42 miles, pretty windy on the way out but thankfully with it behind me coming back, along with rain that was two hours early according to the forecast! Did my route over Humber Bridge into North Lincolnshire, a bit of a drag after the bridge and the wind made it feel worse.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2015)

Willoughby the destination, 52 miles the journey. Got up this morning expecting rain drops on the window and instead was greeted by frost and ice, a quick look on the computer revealed the rain wasn't due until dinner time so I got my gear on got the bike out and headed off, what I discovered when I got out was a stiff breeze which slowed me down and made me work. My route took me out through Baginton, Wappenbury, Eathorpe, Marton, Birdinbury, Leamington Hastings and Hill, I turned onto the A426 and had a senior moment, I got half way to Dunchurch then thought I should have turned right towards Grandborough fields back there, I decided to keep going through Dunchurch and onto the A45 and on to to Willoughby. The original plan was to turn onto the A45 at Willoughby then turn though Braunston and go onto Wilton Locks, in the end I decided to stop at Willoughby and leave Wilton Locks till a better day, it had been a slow hard slog out and rain was due. On the way back I rode across Grandborough Fields, nice to see the Badger Mural in Grandborough is still fresh,





Picture taken a few years ago


to Hill then onto Marton, riding out of Marton I turned down Barn Lane and retraced my route earlier, when I got to the Leamington road I turned right though BubbenHall and on through Ryton and Woolston to ride into Coventry past the speedway. The rain started in Bubbenhall but was light at first, I got to the top of Sewall Highway before it got heavy and by that stage I was close to home so kept going. Not a very enjoyable morning on the bike but a sense of satisfaction on finishing it, I was disappointed at not making Wilton Locks but with the way the morning had panned out it was a sensible decision to stop at Willoughby.


----------



## DaveReading (22 Feb 2015)

Had the most ridiculous and embarrassing "off" yesterday. Stuck the bike on the car and parked in a little lane just up from Remenham Church, crossed the river at Hambleden Lock and spent a pleasant couple of hours pedalling round assorted Chiltern villages.

Came back through Henley and I was within 200 yards of where I'd parked when I heard a car coming up behind. Stupidly (and unnecessarily) I moved a bit further to the left to give him plenty of room to pass, and just after he'd done so I hit a patch of mud/gravel and my front wheel skidded sideways, depositing me on the road.

Bike OK, Damage: one pair of torn tracksters, grazed knee, injured pride. As the saying goes, I learned something from that.


----------



## Saluki (22 Feb 2015)

It's raining outside. It was nice when I went out and I knew it was going to rain later. I should have kept a better eye on the time but I was all warm and comfy at @StickBouncer's house. Nice coffee.

Only a quick ride today. I was bored stiff but didn't fancy a circular for some reason, so I headed down to SB's for a cuppa. Down our road, down the hill and onto the Marriotts and then off at the other end and round past PMT Guitar shop and to SBs. Had a coffee then noticed that it was raining so headed home the same route, only backwards.
For the first time in an absolute age, I got off and walked about 20 yards up Marlpit Lane before pulling myself together and getting back on my bike. The wind coming at me and the rain coming at me made it harder and a lot more horrible than usual.

6.28 miles in a collective 32:10 so averaged 11.8mph ish over the 2 rides. Nice to get out anyway.


----------



## Spartak (22 Feb 2015)

Had the opportunity to get out for an hour after lunch today.
Wet & windy but hadn't been out much lately.
Just a easy ride along the A432 to Chipping Sodbury to my dads for a coffee & biscuit


----------



## Archeress (22 Feb 2015)

Well I managed to ride out 3rd day running. This time it was the novice level club run out to Iron Acton and a coffee stop at the garden centre.It was dry but cold on the ride out and while we were in the garden centre it began to rain. Fortunately the garden centre had allowed us to take the bikes inside and they were safe by the till, lovely and dry. The ride home was very wet and even colder. Pretty shattered now.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/258492422

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## thegravestoneman (22 Feb 2015)

I might have dropped off the radar a bit on this site but for those who may remember I have owned 50s Higgins trike for 30 odd years, and for the majority of that it has been off the road due to my inactivity cycling wise and the loss of certain components along the way. Well on Thursday the final part was remade and fitted. After two shakedown rides of 15 and 30 miles Thursday and Friday I rode the Tom Simpson memorial ride today. 55 miles at 16.5 mph not the fastest by a long chalk but it was great to be back on the beast again and for a worthwhile reason too. To say that my fitness has tailed off this year is a bit of an understatement and my hamstrings are killing me, lugging 16 kilo of lightweight racing trike around is not as easy as it used to be. Plenty of comments came my (the trikes) way mostly complementary and a couple maybe a bit sarcastic, but this happens all the time that I remember. Can't wait now to finish work tomorrow and inflict more pain and suffering to myself. I will bore you with photo's over the next weeks. cheers Gaz


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (22 Feb 2015)

I was helping to lead an intro ride today. A nice short ride at an easy pace. Going out we had a lovely tail wind and the sun was shining, but when we came out the cafe, the rain and snow had started. I have never been so cold as I was cycling the 15 miles back to the velodrome, with a 25mph head wind. To top it all one guy got a puncture a mile from the finish. I waited with him while he fixed it and sent everyone else back to the velodrome and the nice warm cafe! He put his spare tube in but the valve was too short, I gave him mine and waited another 5 mins before calling my better half and telling her to pick me up from the velodrome, I was not going to cycle the extra 11 miles to get home!


----------



## LarryDuff (22 Feb 2015)

Was meant to do a round trip to Dundrum and back with some friends yesterday but 1cm of snow put and end to that. I went out by myself mid morning for about 25 miles. The out leg was tough into a very strong and cold wind and 13 mph was my speed. The way back I was flying along at 20mph.


----------



## Osprey (22 Feb 2015)

Yesterdays ride and my February metric century ride. A 7.30 start, 1 degree C and a fair north westerly 20mph+ wind made the first leg down the north Gower estuary a fair effort but estuary views across the Llanelli coastline rewarding.




Turning a sharp left at Llanrhidian benefitted with a tail wind across the undulating Cilibion common. A hard right across Fairwood common before turning through high hedged farm lanes through central Gower onto Parkmill and a welcome bikewash. 


Onwards to the village of Bishopston before dropping down through the narrow coast lane into the bay of Caswell with the extra high tides threatening the coffee shop.


A long hard climb out of the bay through into the village of Caswell before eventually dropping down into the Mumbles. An enjoyable stretch along the Swansea Bay coastal path with the high tide lapping alongside.



Onwards along the 8 mile section of the Clyne Valley path before emerging into the village of Gowerton before cutting across the the marsh road onto the Llanelli coastal path. The next 12 miles through Loughour, Llanelli, Pwll and finally BurryPort into the face of the relentless headwind. Retracing my steps back to Gowerton before making my way back up the North Gower side of the estuary. An enjoyable 63.5 miles, and 2400 ft of climbing but a felt a lot more with the wind effect.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2015)

Blimey - I was just about to say that the cafe is very exposed to flooding and then I saw your comment!


----------



## howdenbiker (22 Feb 2015)

Out in South Yorkshire today, very cold and windy, got back just before the heavens opened. Covered 60 miles so cleared out the cobwebs.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Feb 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Luckily my knee has recovered from my little black ice commute on Tuesday. Today was the day to do this months imperial 100.
> 
> I knew I'd be getting a headwind for some of this ride, but I wanted to clock the milage to Ely riverside as I'd like to do a there and back with Mrs Dave in the warmer weather and to see which way I'd like to do this longer ride with my brothers in spring...
> 
> ...



I live in Ely not any of them fenland villages but you did go through Cowlinge,my ancestral home .
And I was in the Edcc (moderate pace)group on the Saturday ride.
Speaking of which it was a little bit more than moderate at times and I suffered a bit at the end on the 'climb' back in to Haddenham.

https://www.strava.com/activities/257908479

Oh and kudos Dave for the 100 up.


----------



## thetribe (22 Feb 2015)

Another trip with Bev, The Hesitant Cyclist, today, she's still in pain when sitting so a shorter cake stop was chosen as she didn't want to miss our Sunday jaunt. A nice and steady 5.3 miles for her but I turned off before home and added one of my loops to take me to 15. Had an auto-pause error with the Garmin today and exited the Cafe with a 3mph average  Managed to get it back to double figures even though I didn't push it.



Bev heading towards Caffe Bertorelli along Newbiggin Prom.



In the distance is "Couple", apparently one of "The Six Worst Works of British Public Art" 



Snapped while uploading photos to Instagram!!



Breakfast! Bev had Lumpy Bumpy Cake, apparently cos the name reminded her of herself in cycling gear 

https://www.strava.com/activities/258313565


----------



## Spartak (23 Feb 2015)

Archeress said:


> Well I managed to ride out 3rd day running. This time it was the novice level club run out to Iron Acton and a coffee stop at the garden centre.It was dry but cold on the ride out and while we were in the garden centre it began to rain. Fortunately the garden centre had allowed us to take the bikes inside and they were safe by the till, lovely and dry. The ride home was very wet and even colder. Pretty shattered now.
> 
> Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/258492422
> 
> ...



Always been a good cafe 8-) 
Garden Centre is pretty good too !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2015)

I only had time for a quick pop into town today to do a bit of shopping (15% discount day from my employer today! ) It turned out to be a ride of pairs, as I purchased two bottles of vino, two bananas, two tins of fruit, two lb of sugar, a pair of windscreen wipers and took two padlocks with me.
Blimey that lot was heavy in the rucksack.. 

Never mind, a lovely tailwind sped me home on a few yards short of 13 miles.

After I've finished baking a cake or two and fitting the wipers, (hopefully the 'Non-Screeching' type), to the car I'll be off to w*rk. Boooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/258800713


----------



## Archeress (23 Feb 2015)

Spartak said:


> Always been a good cafe 8-)
> Garden Centre is pretty good too !



I quite agree. Second time the club has been there. They normally open a side gate and allow us to wheel the bikes into the garden centre, but still outside. However, yesterday, the yard was full so allowed us to take them inside.

In comparison, Almondsbury Garden Centre is the opposite. They have nowhere to lock the bikes up and will not let you take them into the centre.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Oldbloke (23 Feb 2015)

Another belated post but it's taken a day to thaw out!

Blue sky, light breeze yesterday am, decided to ride off some of Saturday's "all you can stuff down your face" Chinese buffet.

29 kms in first hour, then skies went grey and strong icy cold head and side winds turned the next hour into a battle to keep the bars straight. 

52 kms done, 700+ YTD , not bad for winter.


----------



## Saluki (23 Feb 2015)

Short 25 min, 5.02 mile ride from home down to the hospital layby to meet Hubster from dialysis. Then we walked client's dogs and then home. Averaged 11.9mph today. That'll do.


----------



## Saluki (23 Feb 2015)

thetribe said:


> Another trip with Bev, The Hesitant Cyclist, today, she's still in pain when sitting so a shorter cake stop was chosen as she didn't want to miss our Sunday jaunt. A nice and steady 5.3 miles for her but I turned off before home and added one of my loops to take me to 15. Had an auto-pause error with the Garmin today and exited the Cafe with a 3mph average  Managed to get it back to double figures even though I didn't push it.
> 
> View attachment 80537
> 
> ...


I looked up 'couple' on the web. What on earth possessed anyone to sculpt that? The scaff it's standing on is a monstrosity. Maybe there will be a storm eh? I am not an artist but I reckon that I could do better than that.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Feb 2015)

I managed to get out of bed, and walk down the stairs today. Hurt like hell, but maybe I'll be back on the bike before Easter....


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Feb 2015)

I got the Voltarol on the sore tendon, then stuffed a couple of hot hands pouches down my sock, then rode to work, and brought up 900Km's for the month in the process


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Feb 2015)

19 miles last night in knackering winds. I'm not ashamed to admit that i stopped on more than one occasion to get my bearings,after being blown from pillar to post! That hill i usually come down at about 25 mph was good though as i sat up and used my body as a sail to reach 35mph!


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Feb 2015)

Having not ridden for the last 6 days due to a football & beer weekend I was quite keen to use my couple of free hours today to get out, even though it meant that one of my nice clean bikes was going to suffer as it had rained a fair bit overnight by the look of the roads this morning.

Undeterred by the wet roads & quite a strong wind I set off to do another of my regular midweek sorties around the New Forest which takes in Minstead, Emery Down, Bolderwood, Nomansland & Furzley in a 30 mile circuit.

I had, however, underestimated the strength of the wind & before long some of the cross winds were literally blowing me almost off the thankfully quiet but narrow lanes around Minstead & once into the open forest it was a real struggle with head & cross winds & I recorded my slowest time in over a year up one little hill!!

Still, they say its character building don't they!

https://www.strava.com/activities/259232608







The openness of the forest can be brutal on a windy day!!






I wasn't expecting to see these fellas today as they are normally seen in the autumn clearing up the acorns.


----------



## sgl5gjr (24 Feb 2015)

Rode today.....sunshine and showers with perishing winds at times though....... from Huntingdon to Histon via St Ives....and using the Busway again.....
Side westerly wind, gusty but it was a quiet ride down and back today compared to half term week..... 35.8 miles this morning..... plus another 5 miles this afternoon to the Dr's and back.....for prescription

https://www.strava.com/activities/259213201/analysis


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2015)

A failed attempt at a metric century 59.6 miles done .Set off for Anstey through Cropston,Rothley,Cossington, Ratcliffe on the wreake,Thrussington,Hoby,Asfordby,Saxelby,Holwell,Hickling, Kinoulton, got out to here at an average of 14 mph with a tail wind but knowing it would be a headwind on the way back .On to Cropwell Bishop and on to Cotgrave this is where the wind hit me going over the A46 was especially windy and then I knew it would be a struggle to do the 63 miles .left on to Plumtree,Keyworth,Windmerpool then Willoughby on the Wolds this is were I made the choice to cut the ride short as planned route would have been straight into the wind .so on to Wymeswold where the cross winds where really battering me probably not the best day for a ride. Struggled on to Burton on the wolds ,Barrow on soar,Sileby,Cossington,Rothley,Cropston and home.Got home shattered but disappointed when I looked at the milage and saw 59.6 ,but don't think I could have made the 4 miles required .Anyway 59.6 miles in 5.5hrs at an average of 10mph it was a slow drag home .Still enjoyed the ride even though it was a struggle .Anyway metric century target moved to next month trying to complete it in less than 6 months since buying bike ,1 month left .Still my longest ride to date


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2015)

13 rider said:


> A failed attempt at a metric century 59.6 miles done .Set off for Anstey through Cropston,Rothley,Cossington, Ratcliffe on the wreake,Thrussington,Hoby,Asfordby,Saxelby,Holwell,Hickling, Kinoulton, got out to here at an average of 14 mph with a tail wind but knowing it would be a headwind on the way back .On to Cropwell Bishop and on to Cotgrave this is where the wind hit me going over the A46 was especially windy and then I knew it would be a struggle to do the 63 miles . On to Plumtree,Keyworth,Windmerpool then Willoughby on the Wolds this is were I made the choice to cut the ride short as planned route would have been straight into the wind .so on to Wymeswold where the cross winds where really battering me probably not the best day for a ride. Struggled on to Burton on the wolds ,Barrow on soar,Sileby,Cossington,Rothley,Cropston and home.Got home shattered but disappointed when I looked at the milage and saw 59.6 ,but don't think I could have made the 4 miles required .Anyway 59.6 miles in 5.5hrs at an average of 10mph it was a slow drag home .Still enjoyed the ride even though it was a struggle .Anyway metric century target moved to next month trying to complete it in less than 6 months since buying bike ,1 month left


A brave attempt - better luck next time!


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2015)

Cheers @ColinJ .I am now sure I can do the distance and will just need a better day .riding a hybrid any headwind really slow progress and makes it hard work.


----------



## RedRider (24 Feb 2015)

Longest ride of a lazy year so far, just shy of forty miles.
bright as you like...





Scudding clouds, a few spots of rain so I stopped for a pint (selfie alert).





the pint is a Bexley Brewer bought in the Queen's Head, 2014 CAMRA pub of the year in those parts.

There was an open fire cheering up the bar and out was a drag to get going again.
Look at that sky!




bit of a grind for the last 15 miles back into town but the legs feel nicely battered.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2015)

13 rider said:


> Cheers @ColinJ .I an now sure I can do the distance and will just need a better day .riding a hybrid any headwind really slow progress and makes it hard work.


Indeed!

I looked at the forecast here today and decided to postpone my monthly 100 km ride, but I am running out of days to do it. Tomorrow might be my best opportunity because the wind is supposed to be dropping to bearable levels, and the rain (largely) holding off.


----------



## Apollonius (24 Feb 2015)

Only did 25km today, but with the wind it felt like double. Stayed dry at least.


----------



## derrick (24 Feb 2015)

A nice 62 miles today, was quite bright but a little windy, Managed to leave my wallet at home so could not stop for a bite, That's got to be the best ride this year for me, Ended up at Bike Boutique for a nice latte. I have a tab running there so that was handy.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Feb 2015)

My ride today: Full of w**kers going to City v Barcelona. The downside of much of my utility riding being round there is the increased selfish idiocy I encounter from drivers clearly not used to an urban setting when the football is on and still driving in their oblivious entitled manner.


----------



## thegravestoneman (24 Feb 2015)

today I have been out and about locally and I have been practicing my trackstands, turns out that I am pretty blinking good at them, 16 miles including plenty of traffic and didn't put my foot down once. Not to blow my own trumpet but I guess that is good going!


Oh yeah I suppose I should mention for those who don't know I am now riding my old trike again


----------



## Cush (25 Feb 2015)

Three part ride yesterday and a lot of truisms came home. First part of the ride was from home to Carlisle station 3.31. 1st truism, the over trousers that were over size three years ago do not stop that way. 2nd Truism SWMBO is brutally honest, "by you are getting fat" 3rd Truism Somebody with a pushchair will always park in the cycling bay of the train even though the other side is empty. As it was raining at Hexham I used plan (b) and got off at Prudhoe. Nice but dirty run to Newburn, with a good tailwind, met some of the Sustran group outside the cafe . Some very good looking houses being built on the old Stella power station site more Darras Hall than Blaydon. Scotswood is looking better and the Hadrians cycle way here is far cleaner than I had expected. Stopped at the Hub Cafe for a coffee and sandwich. I am a bit surprised at the Hub and not totally happy with it. This is just a personal view but when I go in to a cafe for cyclists / walker on a National trail I want simple cheap quick food. I.E bacon butty's , large slabs of cake and big mugs of coffee/strong tea at reasonable prices. The Hub food (for me) is too fancy and expensive, very nice having a grand selection of fancy food but when I am near the end or at the start of a trail No thanks. Nice ride up through Newcastle to the University and I seen a couple of places that I had been close to before 18.15 miles. A cold ride back from Wetheral at 22.50 and it was sleeting down. 2.23 miles. Apart from my grouses about the Hub (and even I have to admit it was nice to get in out of the wind for a while) it was a good 23+ mile ride, with a large dose of nostalgia.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2015)

Yesterday, a mate and I took the MTB's to Fineshades and Wakerley Woods (at a crossroads on the A43 twixt Corby & Stamford) for a blast round the trails there. We parked on the Fineshades side as the café and safer parking in there then rode across the main road to the Wakerley Wood Scar Tree trail.
The regular bunch of locals have done some really good work there, alongside the Forestry Commission, and the riding is great fun!







Some of the berms make for quite rapid descents.






Jacket off time for a short while as it got warmish when the sun came out and the wind subsided. It didn't last for long though!






A few surprisingly deep puddles (with submerged roots to fool the unwary!)






That'll hold the tackle up nicely... _COUGH..._






The trail on the eastern side of the route is classed as a 'Family Trail', but there are a few Skills Loops to play in every now and then.


A few minutes after we'd got the bikes on the car and headed home, the rain, then sleet and hail pelted down!! Just got finished in time, more by luck than judgement ...

Only 15 miles ridden but it always feels like a lot more due to the style of riding..

https://www.strava.com/activities/259288932#segments


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Feb 2015)

After having an unusual spot of cramp at the end of yesterdays ride I thought I'd better pop out again today for a quick "fitness test" just to see if there was an underlying injury or whether I was maybe still just a tad dehydrated from the weekends beer excesses.  

Thankfully it would appear to be the latter as on this almost spring like afternoon I dispensed of the thermal longs for the first time this year & gave the legs an airing around the local lanes of Woodlands, Bartley, Cadnam & Ashurst for a very pleasant 19 miles with not so much as a twinge from the suspect calf so a lesson learned there I think!

https://www.strava.com/activities/259693896


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Feb 2015)

Double ride today although the first was only a quick spin up what goes for a hill around Cambridge;

https://www.strava.com/activities/259574427

And then a commute home(bunked off early) before the commuting mayhem kicked in;starting to feel like I'm getting back into it properly again after the stop-start beginning of the year,starting to punch up the inclines better but still need to do some linger rides before the spring saddle in April so willbe hoping for a benign March.

https://www.strava.com/activities/259793454


----------



## Saluki (25 Feb 2015)

Another quick commute/utility ride to meet Hubster from dialysis today. Usual route except that I rode up a bit of Colney lane that I don't normally go up and then turned around and came back as I wanted to see what was up there. I was running a smidge early and had 3 or 4 minutes in hand. If I went up the next side road I could have done a bit of a circle and back to the main Roundhouse Road. Or at least I think I can, I think that those roads are now built. I shall explore tomorrow while Hubster is at clinic.

5.63 miles in 28:13 so a 12mph moving average. Really really enjoyed it. 
I wanted to go further today but the pup had hidden my trainer up and I couldn't find it. I searched for 40 minutes, wasting valuable riding time. I wanted to put the trainers in my plimsole bag so that I could go directly to dog walking and not have to stomp about in my spd shoes, which I don't really want to spend the afternoon in. Hubster found my trainer, up behind the shed. The little sod had taken my trainer up the garden. I looked everywhere but I didn't think he could get behind the shed. Trainers are now on the top of a tall bookshelf. I'll never find them tomorrow as I'll have forgotten where I put them.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I looked at the forecast here today and decided to postpone my monthly 100 km ride, but I am running out of days to do it. Tomorrow might be my best opportunity because the wind is supposed to be dropping to bearable levels, and the rain (largely) holding off.


I did do that February metric century today. 

I didn't fancy the route that I did in January so I devised a new one consisting of 2 loops, both pretty lumpy. The first was an extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop. The second loop was my local favourite taking in the Cragg Vale climb. I came up 0.6 km short after the 2 loops so I went round the block a couple of times to make up the distance. 100.2 km/62.3 miles done.

Loop 1 (63 km): Hebden Bridge, Keighley Rd climb, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Penistone Hill (Haworth side), Stanbury, Oldfield, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Trawden, Clarion House, Coldwell, Haggate, Worsthorne, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Jack Bridge, Colden, Slack, Draper Lane/Lee Wood Road descent, Heptonstall Road, Hebden Bridge.

Loop 2 (37 km): Hebden Bridge, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, A58 descent, Blue Ball Road, Coal Gate Road, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, High Stones Hill, Descent through Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Greenway, Hebden Bridge PLUS a couple of times 'round the block' to round off the 100 km.

I know you all _love_ to see my route profiles, so I have combined those of the 2 loops ... :






It was quite a tough ride, made harder by stronger than expected winds. Still, the sun made an appearance several times which kept temperatures comfortable, and I only felt a few isolated spots of rain all day.

Ah yes - my ride photos ... Here are all *zero* of them - my damn phone memory card gave up again today! This is happening too often so I need to get to the bottom of what is causing it.

I'm particularly peeved because I spotted a great photo opportunity. *I was climbing a steep little lane and saw two sheep levitating above a 6 foot high wall at the top of the lane, and staring down at me!* Summary of my reaction: _*WTF!!!!!*_  I thought that my blood sugar must have been getting low ...

It turns out that the field behind the wall is actually level with the top of the wall, but looking up the hill I couldn't see the grass that the sheep were standing on!

I am feeling a bit battered tonight. My lower back, neck and arms found the climbing hard work. Funnily enough, my legs, heart and lungs didn't feel too bad on the ride - backache stopped me riding hard enough to really make _them_ suffer.

I think I deserve some chocolate tonight! Yikes - the shop shuts in 15 minutes - I'm outa here ...


----------



## derrick (25 Feb 2015)

Tonight's ride was not good, i organized an evening ride with a few friends, all was going well for the first 10 miles, then whilst going up a hill a stupid women opened her door without checking her mirrors, took two of our group out, unbelievable, i was riding a few meters back and managed to stop, But Jamie and Dom had no chance, Jamie hit the door and Dom straight into the back of him, They are both OK a bit shook up but no real damage, can't say the same for the bikes, we managed to get Doms bike back on the road but Jamie's was a total loss, The women was very apologetic, the husband offered to take Jamie and the bike home, was descent of him, So then we abandoned the ride and retired to the pub, It could have been a lot worse. we all live to ride another day.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Feb 2015)

derrick said:


> Tonight's ride was not good, i organized an evening ride with a few friends, all was going well for the first 10 miles, then whilst going up a hill a stupid women opened her door without checking her mirrors, took two of our group out, unbelievable, i was riding a few meters back and managed to stop, But Jamie and Dom had no chance, Jamie hit the door and Dom straight into the back of him, They are both OK a bit shook up but no real damage, can't say the same for the bikes, we managed to get Doms bike back on the road but Jamie's was a total loss, The women was very apologetic, the husband offered to take Jamie and the bike home, was descent of him, So then we abandoned the ride and retired to the pub, It could have been a lot worse. we all live to ride another day.


A like for living to ride another day, but  for what could have been a very nasty incident. I hope any aches & pains heal quickly and their insurance doesn't faff about reimbursing for the broken bikes.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I did do that February metric century today.
> 
> I didn't fancy the route that I did in January so I devised a new one consisting of 2 loops, both pretty lumpy. The first was an extended version of my 'Trauma of Trawden' loop. The second loop was my local favourite taking in the Cragg Vale climb. I came up 0.6 km short after the 2 loops so I went round the block a couple of times to make up the distance. 100.2 km/62.3 miles done.
> 
> ...



I think you picked the right day for the ride much better than the day before .Well done getting the century in despite leaving it late


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2015)

13 rider said:


> I think you picked the right day for the ride much better than the day before .Well done getting the century in despite leaving it late


Yes, and it is very wet and windy here today. It is supposed to dry up later but I am not sure I fancy cycling in that much wind. If I do ride, I will take the relatively sheltered valley roads to Littleborough and let the wind help me up the A58 to Blackstone Edge.

I feel like resting, but I am currently 190 miles down on my mileage target. I need to average 11.58 miles a day to claw it back over the year, but I would rather get ahead so I have a buffer to cover illness and bad weather.


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Feb 2015)

Not long back from a night ride. The wind was a little less strong than earlier in the day (relatively speaking), and it was a crisp and cloudless night, lovely.

Of course without clouds, the temperature was plummeting, so a brisk ride to Armathwaite and back with a climb of Station Hill kept me warm. Another 19 miles in the bank. I do need to start extending distance again soon though.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Feb 2015)

36 mile 360m climb ride, one of the easy rides here going via the fishing village of Bogaz, up to Mehmetcik>Yedikonuk>Buyukkonuk>Turnalar>Kilitkaya>Iskele. Beautiful spring day , th eisland is covered in yellow flowers and is really green all over. Perfect cycling conditions on great roads as always.


[url=http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/58DU]

[/URL]


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2015)

Your a lucky guy bianchi..

ive just done a 16m over to mums and back with tea and cookies at half way..as you do.

beautiful day here but not like that above poster from Greece...im sounding jelouse lol


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2015)

meta lon said:


> Your a lucky guy bianchi..
> 
> ive just done a 16m over to mums and back with tea and cookies at half way..as you do.
> 
> beautiful day here but not like that above poster from Greece...im sounding jelouse lol


Ooh, you would be in trouble there ...

One of my friends once annoyed a Greek Cypriot by calling him 'Greek' and calling a Turkish Cypriot 'Greek' would be even worse!


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Feb 2015)

The sun had his hat on today, so I took the Bianchi for a proper ride out. 44 miles, which takes me to 1000 Km's for the month (250 Km's a week) 










https://www.strava.com/activities/260554744


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Feb 2015)

First dry day this week so decided to shake off a dose of SAD with a ride.

Only planned a 50 kms but after stopping at my favourite boulangerie after 40, was fueled up for another 37.
A chilling headwind coming back, good to see the sunshine again though.

Haven't quite made my target 400 for the month but will treat Sunday as 29th Feb and hopefully clock up the difference


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2015)

Oldbloke said:


> First dry day this week so decided to shake off a dose of SAD with a ride.


Getting out certainly helps me with my SAD. 

Despite it being so early in the year, I can see the first signs of a tan developing on my face. It will be a while before my arms and legs get to see much sunlight though!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, you would be in trouble there ...
> 
> One of my friends once annoyed a Greek Cypriot by calling him 'Greek' and calling a Turkish Cypriot 'Greek' would be even worse!



Far too cold here for him to come and get me lol..I hope..


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2015)

meta lon said:


> Far too cold here for him to come and get me lol..I hope..


He was then the owner of a local restaurant.

What made it cringeworthy was that he politely told my inebriated friends that he wasn't Greek, he was a Greek Cypriot, but one of them wouldn't accept that it was different to being Greek! 

I see it as being similar to insisting on calling someone from Northern Ireland/Scotland/Wales English!


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Feb 2015)

Nice afternoon ride today and felt like some fitness is coming back although being on the helium obviously helps;think doing some core exercises has started to help but still need to get some longer rides in soon.

Went today as won't be on the club ride tomorrow as I'll be helping to look after my two and half year old nephew.

https://www.strava.com/activities/260573798


----------



## thetribe (27 Feb 2015)

Never underestimate the power of a good bike service!! Not ridden all week due to sending my bike off for a service and cassette/chain replacement. Bike stripped, greased, washed & polished, reassembled and returned, looks brand new.
Went out within an hour of it returning and it rides so sweet, almost better than when I first got it. Took 7 mins off my previous best loop time and bumped my average speed to 15mph (1mph increase), it was gliding across the road surface! 11.1 miles total

https://www.strava.com/activities/260597427

Work completed by Dave at Cycle Repair Shed


----------



## subaqua (27 Feb 2015)

rode this



today , under the pretence of being in work. also managed to get 40 minutes in the pool in afterwards ........


----------



## subaqua (27 Feb 2015)

now don't get me wrong I was doing a very important job delivering something , it just happened that that was all that was planned for today. had i done it by public transport it would have been a lot longer to do. and more smelly


----------



## SpaCyclist (27 Feb 2015)

I rode 28 miles (46km) today on a local loop. (See https://www.strava.com/activities/260507467). I found my legs quite heavy after completing my longest ride of the year so far on Wednesday. The wind also seemed to be quite a bit stronger than forecast. When I got back I found that I had beaten my PB's on most of the segments where the wind was behind me. It felt good travelling along at a decent lick without putting in a huge effort. Unfortunately however, that seemed to be only about 10% of the total route, and most of the rest felt hard!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> He was then the owner of a local restaurant.
> 
> What made it cringeworthy was that he politely told my inebriated friends that he wasn't Greek, he was a Greek Cypriot, but one of them wouldn't accept that it was different to being Greek!
> 
> I see it as being similar to insisting on calling someone from Northern Ireland/Scotland/Wales English!



I watched Rick Stein if thats the right spelling on saterday kitchen in greece asking for a kebab.
he asked a lot of questions and got a short FO sort of answer lol tetchy lot lol


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, you would be in trouble there ...
> 
> One of my friends once annoyed a Greek Cypriot by calling him 'Greek' and calling a Turkish Cypriot 'Greek' would be even worse!



I'm based in Northern Cyprus. Both sides have good cycling, I just prefer the rides over this side. Yes unfortunatly the local politics is a little ...erm....touchy....but day to day life out here on a bike has nothing to do with all that. People on both sides are friendly and very very pro about cyclists...totally different to the car/cyclist war being raged on the busy roads in the UK. Yep, I'm a lucky Man


----------



## Saluki (27 Feb 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> 36 mile 360m climb ride, one of the easy rides here going via the fishing village of Bogaz, up to Mehmetcik>Yedikonuk>Buyukkonuk>Turnalar>Kilitkaya>Iskele. Beautiful spring day , th eisland is covered in yellow flowers and is really green all over. Perfect cycling conditions on great roads as always.


I see Celeste is out for a play. Did she nag you into taking her abroad?


----------



## Saluki (27 Feb 2015)

I got a nice ride in today. I had some extra time so went to meet Hubster from the hospital via Bowthorpe and Bawburgh. I got up Stocks Hill and was well and truly scalped by one of the Norwich Velo lot who said 'hello' as he shot past me. I did kick on a bit after he passed so he was pulling away a little slower than he was when he passed me (does that make sense? I know what I mean anyway). 
From the top of the hill I headed left and towards Norwich again and got up to 28.2mph on my CX bike, down the slight hill towards Colney. Interestingly that hill seems to be a lot less downy than it is uppy in the other direction. I was trying for 30mph but it started it's upturn before I could quite get there.
The hospital came along quite quickly and I managed to zip up the hill, over the roundabout and up the next hill and was heading for Cringleford. I was still a bit early for meeting Hubster. I normally go down the cyclepath parallel with the A11 but decided not to and went into Cringleford properly and then turned left, up another hill (Norfolk hill so a wee bumple to everyone else) and on to the cyclepath on the outbound side of the A11 and over at the crossing and back to the hospital via Roundhouse. 
Once there, I was still 5 mins early so buzzed up to the Casualty car park and back, still no Hubster so up to the staff carpark, along the cyclepath to Casualty and back round again. I came off the roundabout just as Hubster was pulling into the layby. Great timing all around.

Fantastic ride, really really enjoyed it. 10.37 miles averaging 13.1mph so thrilled with that. All that climbing that I did? 245 lousy feet. It felt like the Matterhorn to me. I am 8 miles over my Feb target so I've extended it so now need to do 7 tomorrow to make 90 miles in the month. I know it's not much but it's February. I can't see the point in February, it's a horrible month. Christmas a dim and distant memory and Spring tantalisingly out of reach. If it's OK by lunchtime, the forecast has given rain out for the morning, I'm going to go for a ride with @StickBouncer. 7 miles is to his and back so if we sling a 10 miler in, that'll give me a round 100 for the month. Very satisfying.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> I see Celeste is out for a play. Did she nag you into taking her abroad?



....she does nag nag nag it's true....but she's irresistable


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2015)

Yesterdays ride. posted today..

The weather was great for a ride, albeit freezing cold first thing. I had to drop a CD into a friends house, and the back lane up to his place near Hardingstone was really icy. I don't often get wheel spin going uphill!! 
I'm glad I wasn't heading downhill or I'd have ended up in the bushes..





From there I popped into the town centre having ridden through Brackmills and British Pepper & Spice factory. On a breezy day, it makes me sneeze like a trooper due to the spice dust wafting around the place.






Once in the town centre, I stopped at my favourite coffee stall to grab a few bags of decant fresh beans. The chap's there Fridays and Saturdays and has, at a guess, 50 or 60 varieties... 






A quick bit of sustenance as I'd skipped breakfast, then I had to head home via the backstreets,






but cut through Abington Park as it's a bit of a shortcut, plus being quite picturesque.

Back home on 20 miles, feeling a bit sweaty as I'd dressed for 'freezing' and it got up to 'warm' by 11 ish.
Shame I couldn't have stayed out all day as it felt really Spring like by lunchtime.

https://www.strava.com/activities/260457945


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2015)

It was mild out today.

I went here





https://www.strava.com/activities/261015882


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2015)

I feel a bit of lurgy coming on but after being cooped up in Natwest office all morning I've just been for a nice windy 31 mile loop taking in Barrington Hill (as greasy as David Cameron) and old Wimpole hill.
At Longstowe I didn't fancy going home so I turned left toward the Gransdens and got another windy hammering. The strong wind wasn't blowing the heady fragrance away from the Ouse valley bait co though, I could taste it for at least 30 seconds!.
Not many people out, not much wildlife either, just a kestrel.
Not my fastest ride, not my slowest...

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/888569215


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Feb 2015)

In contrast to the lovely blue sky'd photos on the previous page, today was thoroughly miserable down here in the not so sunny south. 

Knowing that it was forecast to rain overnight but stop around around breakfast time this morning, I had planned a 3 & a half - 4 hour route into the Test Valley again but on some different roads to the last few weeks. However, it must have poured overnight as there was standing water everywhere & a persistent drizzle that looked as though it would never stop so a plan b was needed as I knew my intended route was likely to have flooding issues.

The obvious answer would be to stick to the New Forest as the roads are pretty good to be fair but I've ridden there twice this week already so a shortened version of my Test Valley route seemed doable & as luck would have it the drizzle eased so I finally set off around midday but not before attaching my rear mudguard to try & stay something resembling dry.

After the usual brief encounter with the forest I headed north-west up though West Wellow & towards the village of Lockerley. Turning west towards East & West Dean the roads are mostly country lanes with potholes a plenty, mostly full of water, so it was a case of dodge the puddle or risk going in a hole! A few spots of rain greeted me as I reached Alderbury but this was soon gone as I headed down to Downton & back up to Redlynch & a final few miles through the forest before home.

43 miles in total & I only passed 5 other cyclists today which is most unusual for a weekend so I guess the rain put a lot of people off today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/260994270







The first crocuses I've seen so hopefully spring is just around the corner!






I didn't quite manage a route that avoided big puddles so it looks like Sunday bike washing for me again.






Leaden skys over the Hampshire countryside was the story of the day today.


----------



## arranandy (28 Feb 2015)

77km this morning. Up to Strathaven, over the Ardochrig then out to Eaglesham before coming home via EK and Bothwell. It was pretty windy at times but stayed dry, also a bit milder than of late. Rode most of it at tempo so it was a good training ride as well. Only downside is I think the chain and cassette on my winter bike is on the way out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> In contrast to the lovely blue sky'd photos on the previous page, today was thoroughly miserable down here in the not so sunny south.
> 
> Knowing that it was forecast to rain overnight but stop around around breakfast time this morning, I had planned a 3 & a half - 4 hour route into the Test Valley again but on some different roads to the last few weeks. However, it must have poured overnight as there was standing water everywhere & a persistent drizzle that looked as though it would never stop so a plan b was needed as I knew my intended route was likely to have flooding issues.
> 
> ...


Ahh, my neck of the woods, I was going to extend my ride up through Alderbury to Salisbury, but I was dodging the showers, and I thought better of it.


----------



## LarryDuff (28 Feb 2015)

First 50 miler of the year this morning. Fairly blustery but the rain held off as forecasted until after we got back. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dark46 (28 Feb 2015)

Just a quick test of a smudge over 6 miles. Biggest problem was Buses and headwin, so I cut it short.


----------



## BrynCP (28 Feb 2015)

43 miles today, out of Hull into Hessle and over the bridge to North Lincolnshire and back. Slightly modified from last Sunday by going home via Anlaby and Willerby. Bit windy going out but the rain held off.

Got two short rides in the week too totalling 43 miles, so need to get out tomorrow now to take my weekly distance above 100 miles for the first time since January, but looking at the wind forecasts it's looking bad!


----------



## Donger (28 Feb 2015)

Took "Big Red" out for another fettling ride around the lanes today after my recent refurb and a bit more tweaking. Indexing now sorted, and shifters repositioned further from the handlebar grips for more comfort. Most of the gear changing problems are now sorted, but still getting a curious problem on hills.

Unless I already have the chain on one of the biggest three rings on the cassette before I drop onto the granny ring, the gears jam and the rear derailleur bends all the way forward..... If you stop, get off, and lift the rear wheel off the ground, the rear wheel then spins backwards until the derailleur is back in its proper position! As far as I can guess, the new 9 speed chain must be getting stuck in the rear derailleur, and this can only be down to two possible things:
(1) misallignment of the new 9 speed cassette with the existing 8 speed crank set or
(2) incompatibility of the existing rear derailleur with a 9 speed chain.
Reckon it'll be going back to the shop for a bit more fixing yet, but it's going to be _very_ nice when it's sorted.

As for the ride today, it was only 13 miles, and it was spoiled by a Gloucester City Running Club event on the lanes near Elmore. I was going against the flow, and they were all over the road. You pass one on the right, then the next on the left ... then the right again and another on the left. It was like a chase scene from a Bourne movie. Then by the time I came round for a second loop, it was all over and they were warming down. Just as I started to overtake three more runners, two of them suddenly lunged across the road and started back in the opposite direction..... at which point I discovered that my brakes work really well now. Back out on my Ridgeback tomorrow for another club ride.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## fatjel (1 Mar 2015)

Club run today .. Went out early and did 20 miles before the start. 
Was cold , windy and wet which made the double egg, double sausage bacon and beans even more enjoyable
3 punctures on the way back. the last one was near home so I pinched a wheel off the carerra
Did just over 100km which makes the total for Feb 1000 km better than Jan but still some way off my goal for the year
https://app.strava.com/activities/261038436


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2015)

Due to weather and family etc it was only my second club run of the year , got the nice bike out for the first run since before x mas.
Rolled down the hill from the house and tried to engage the big ring and ........... the fecker had seized up over winter .

Had a fiddle and its still stuck so went back home , by the time i had given up trying to get it loose it was too late to swap bikes


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> Took "Big Red" out for another fettling ride around the lanes today after my recent refurb and a bit more tweaking. Indexing now sorted, and shifters repositioned further from the handlebar grips for more comfort. Most of the gear changing problems are now sorted, but still getting a curious problem on hills.
> 
> Unless I already have the chain on one of the biggest three rings on the cassette before I drop onto the granny ring, the gears jam and the rear derailleur bends all the way forward..... If you stop, get off, and lift the rear wheel off the ground, the rear wheel then spins backwards until the derailleur is back in its proper position! As far as I can guess, the new 9 speed chain must be getting stuck in the rear derailleur, and this can only be down to two possible things:
> *(1) misallignment of the new 9 speed cassette with the existing 8 speed crank set or
> ...


Option 3: You are getting chain suck due to incompatibility of the new chain with a worn chainring. For me this was one of the signs that the last chainset on the knockabout bike was past its best.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2015)

Smashing ride today with a mate. He called in for a pre-ride coffee and we set off for a 2 hour pedal around Cogenhoe, Grendon and Castle Ashby before heading home through Earls Barton and Sywell.






Down by t'mill before Hardwater Road climbs up to the old A45.






The last few miles home, cutting through the old ruined house in Overstone Park.

Great to get some miles in on the 1st day of Spring!!
A very pleasant, if extremely gusty, 25 miles before lunch and w*rk... Boooo


https://www.strava.com/activities/261392501


----------



## BrynCP (1 Mar 2015)

Well I managed to get out for just 22 miles, unfortunately restricted to 1.5hrs due to other commitments. Went out from Hull to Elloughton Dale and back via Cottingham. Usually I make two "climbs" out of this but but because of the wind and time restrictions, I left out one of the climbs.

26mph winds/40mph gust headwind going out, and as a cross wind on the fast, lengthy descent towards the end. Three patches of hailstone too, but fairly tiny so no harm there. Maybe I am mad, but despite the wind and hailstone it was actually a nice ride, the sun was out throughout and the roads were all quiet enough for the wind not to really pose a serious threat.

Also took my weekly mileage up to 107 miles, which while is less than half what I have done previously, it's about average for what I was doing earlier in the year.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2015)

Nice ride despite more head winds !! .9am start of from Anstey to meeting point on Swithland lane in Rothley via Cropston .Met up with two mates and off through Swithland, swung left at the triangle to avoid Woodhouse eaves and the climb up maplewell lane but that means a shorter sharper climb after the climb which was a bit of a leg killer it was downhill to the cross roads and right on pass on he golf course dodging golfist as they cross the road without looking  . After avoiding the golfist is on to beacon crossroads and left then right on to Charley road to Oaks in Charnwood ,on pass St Bernards Abbey and down Swanneymote rd to pick up ncn6 towards Belton and Shepshed back out of Shepshed and back to beacon crossroads .up beacon hill the easy way and then down the long descent into Quorn admiring the cyclist coming up the hard way a climb I've not attempted yet .Beat my highest speed going down reached 39.8mph would have been more but I had to brake as I caught the car up in front  must admit its was slightly scary .On to Mountsorrell where we all go are separate ways and I head home via Rothley and Cropston to Anstey 36 miles done at a slower average speed of 11mph .slower speed was due to one mate really struggling from halfway he was just having a bad day .spent the return leg with him on my back wheel blocking the wind and dragging him up the hills .loads of cyclists out today all nice and friendly lots of hellos . Anyway another enjoyable ride (not sure mate would agree) and marches 50 k ride in the bag.


----------



## Donger (1 Mar 2015)

1st March. 44 mile club run took me to 525 miles so far this year - which is more than my best ever _end_ of March total so far.

Thanks to Dean for sorting out my sticky front brake before we set off. Unfortunately my Ridgeback was complaining in all sorts of different ways today. Creaking, clicking, rubbing, front shifter steadfastly refusing to lift onto the big ring ...etc. This left me spinning like mad in the middle ring to keep up with a flattish and quickish club ride. When @gordyfinbar had to stop near Cam for a repair to a broken chain, I took the opportunity to lift the chain up onto the big ring, and I rode the last 30 miles or so on the big 'un. Suddenly I was flying on the flat, but really having to put in a shift every time we hit any kind of incline. @Dark46 was enjoying himself on his new carbon ride today and it was hard keeping up with him. Fortunately there were a couple of slower riders who still made me look respectable.

We made a rare foray into Berkeley, and onwards to the port of Sharpness for the first ever time on a club ride. A lovely place, Sharpness. they should sell postcards of it...(Sorry, my sarcasm filter is malfunctioning. What an armpit of a place). While the others were waiting up for the backmarkers at the main gates to the port, I left them looking at a bunch of derelict warehouses, a patch of weeds and a scruffy Russian cargo ship while I nipped to the viewpoint and took in the views of Lydney harbour on the opposite bank of the Severn, and the two Severn Bridges downstream.

Picked our way through the scruffy outskirts of the port and back up to Slimbridge and Frampton, mostly via the lanes. We did have an alarming moment when one rider got caught in the railway lines that came across the road at an oblique angle in Sharpness port and caused an off. Both rider and bike were OK, but he went down with a bit of a clatter. We notionally awarded him a "Hammond" for the achievement.

Despite all the stops, still did 44 miles in 3 1/2 hours, so we must have been averaging a decent speed when on the move. Oh well, I'm off to sort out my brakes and my gears now. I'm rather ashamed to say that both are probably just clogged up with road crud. I must do better.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spartak (1 Mar 2015)

Due to meet up with my club ride today, but timings were out so missed them ! 
Did manage to hook up with another club member though & we had a good ride out to Burton via Acton Turville. 
We'd been blown along assisted by a 20mph tailwind so once we turned it was a 'character building' ride back to Pucklechurch were we went our seperate ways. 
A good ride & good to have company to provide shelter against the wind !

https://www.strava.com/activities/261498672


----------



## Billy Wizz (1 Mar 2015)

Saturday morning, early before the hustle n bustle.
It was like a taste of spring the very best of cycling weather the odd shower and no ice.
https://www.strava.com/activities/260822708
This bike is perfect.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2015)

Just a short 10 mile bimble, around the Marshes and along to the Tarka Inn, for morning coffee. Quick shake down run on the French bikes to make sure all is well prior to a vintage 'do' coming up soon.
Lovely morning for a ride, if a bit windy.


----------



## Billy Wizz (1 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> Took "Big Red" out for another fettling ride around the lanes today after my recent refurb and a bit more tweaking. Indexing now sorted, and shifters repositioned further from the handlebar grips for more comfort. Most of the gear changing problems are now sorted, but still getting a curious problem on hills.
> 
> Unless I already have the chain on one of the biggest three rings on the cassette before I drop onto the granny ring, the gears jam and the rear derailleur bends all the way forward..... If you stop, get off, and lift the rear wheel off the ground, the rear wheel then spins backwards until the derailleur is back in its proper position! As far as I can guess, the new 9 speed chain must be getting stuck in the rear derailleur, and this can only be down to two possible things:
> (1) misallignment of the new 9 speed cassette with the existing 8 speed crank set or
> ...


Glad to hear the brakes are working well, i remember a crazy film called Death Race 2000, its amazing how the mind wanders when your having fun.


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2015)

1st club ride with my new bike. I got myself a Orro Oxygen full carbon in the week. It certainly makes a change for people to admire my bike, from saying when are you getting a road bike? I got a great welcome apart from the top that I had on. It was a top of another local club. But if our club had their own tops then I would be wearing it.

From the usual meeting point we headed east to Nass lane and out towards Haresfield. Straight away if noticed the bike felt so easy to ride and that I wasn't at the at the tell end of the pelaton. It was obvious that @Donger was having problems as he wasn't up with me. He's usually my riding companion in the club.

From Haresfield where we found @Donger was having problems with his chain ring. Well we took our usual route into Stonehouse where we took a different route towards Frocester and going up the first real incline of the day I nearly overtook @gordyfinbar but he was having none of it lol.

At the bottom of Frocester Hill we went straight across where we lost Dean(another Eastgate rider) who had to be back early.

This was another lane that we have been along and this time we had to stop for @gordyfinbar whose chain decided to come apart. Luckily we found the missing links on the floor help my the sun.

At Cam we turned right to the A38 where we normally go straight across to Slimbridge, but today we turned left into a headwind down the A38.

After travelling against the headwind for a few miles we turned off into Berkeley. Once through Berkeley we were off to Sharpness Docks. It was here that Ollie decided to have a Richard Hammond moment on rails and go down heavy on the ground. Luckily rider and bike were undamaged and able to carry on.

We took to some roads that we really didn't normally gone down but as we were slightly lost and we had no choice. 

We soon found ourselves in Slimbridge where we hung a right to the A38 and towards home with a slight tail wind. After hilltop we turned left towards Frampton and then to Saul where we stopped for a coffee.

While we were having a rest and a cuppa it decided to rain! We met a big Husky there which was more the size of a Bear! Not good as I had no waterproofs or anything. Big Jim lent me his lightweight waterproof jacket.

From Saul it was the usual trip back via Longney loop and back to Tesco.

So there we have it and 43 miles and a first averaging over 15 mph on a club ride.

Now the bike looks bloody filthy and needs a good clean.


----------



## Rapples (1 Mar 2015)

Out to Wimpole Hall and back. Strong as Ox on the way out. When I turned for home a 20mph headwind all the way home came from nowhere

Helped a damsel in distress carrying her bike. The derailleur had exploded and completely jammed the chain. Luckily I had a chain tool on my multitool, so at least with the chain removed she could wheel it home.


----------



## Freds Dad (1 Mar 2015)

Back on the road yesterday 18 miles and today 12 miles. 
I've missed going out but the wet and cold weather haven't encouraged me. I'm going to move my start time at work so I can be home for 4:15 and at least get out for an hour or so n the week.

It's good to be back on the bike.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Mar 2015)

68 miles down to Goodwood and back for me today.





1st puncture in over a year, and a headwind that wouldn't have looked out of place in a wind tunnel. And Strava is being a c*ck. Other than that

https://www.strava.com/activities/261623150
Strava's back.


----------



## Rustybucket (1 Mar 2015)

My legs are now not working.

http://www.strava.com/activities/261557192


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Mar 2015)

Met up with a few fellas and hit the surrey hills . I think we did a lot of the Evans ride before they rode it . We couldn't miss the pink arrows so just started following them with a few extra hills chucked in .
My first time riding in a group of four and I have to say I enjoyed it . Apart from my puncture


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2015)

Rapples said:


> Out to Wimpole Hall and back. Strong as Ox on the way out. When I turned for home a 20mph headwind all the way home came from nowhere
> 
> Helped a damsel in distress carrying her bike. The derailleur had exploded and completely jammed the chain. Luckily I had a chain tool on my multitool, so at least with the chain removed she could wheel it home.


Good of you to stop and help out!

We had that happen to a young Scottish rider on a training camp holiday in Spain. We took the derailleur off, and shortened the chain to turn his bike into a singlespeed so he could ride it back to the hotel.


----------



## Glow worm (1 Mar 2015)

Just three miles today but the best three miles of the year by far. Been off the bike for 19 days due to a thigh (quads) muscle problem causing a lot of pain. Not been able to walk much let alone ride, so it was a huge relief to get back in the saddle at long last and manage a short circuit of my village without any pain 






The village green complete with a bit of thumb!






Then a quick walk around a woodland on the edge of the village where a new bridge has been put in over the stream. We planted bluebells last Autumn in there so I went to see how they're getting on and was pleased to see a few have just emerged hopefully to flower in a couple of months.

Massive relief to make it home OK. Now decision time about whether to attempt the 20 mile round trip commute tomorrow. I will of course- silly question really!


----------



## Donger (1 Mar 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Option 3: You are getting chain suck due to incompatibility of the new chain with a worn chainring. For me this was one of the signs that the last chainset on the knockabout bike was past its best.


 You little beauty, Phil! We are not worthy.  It's a good job you live in Shrewsbury, 'cos I might have kissed you right now!

I've just researched "chain suck", having never even heard of it before. Every single symptom fits. I have an old, and extremely worn chainset, and the concave wearing on the granny ring is particularly bad. I also have a new and quite tight chain. Also it occurs under strain on a hill on a muddy lane. The fact that I have just changed over to a 9 speed chain and it is an 8 speed chainset probably doesn't help either. Think I might treat myself to that nice Shimano Deore 9 speed crankset I spotted the other day. Could be the best £57 I ever spend.
Thanks again Phil. Good call.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> You little beauty, Phil! We are not worthy.  It's a good job you live in Shrewsbury, 'cos I might have kissed you right now!
> 
> I've just researched "chain suck", having never even heard of it before. Every single symptom fits. I have an old, and extremely worn chainset, and the concave wearing on the granny ring is particularly bad. I also have a new and quite tight chain. Also it occurs under strain on a hill on a muddy lane. The fact that I have just changed over to a 9 speed chain and it is an 8 speed chainset probably doesn't help either. Think I might treat myself to that nice Shimano Deore 9 speed crankset I spotted the other day. Could be the best £57 I ever spend.
> Thanks again Phil. Good call.


Glad to help.

For everyones amusement the ride where I found the problem for myself is here : https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today-part-1.8938/post-2907406


----------



## contadino (1 Mar 2015)

I think the bump in the number of miles I'm clocking up has started to take it's toll on my aging bike. The clicking of one pedal developed into a serious creak this morning, and I think maybe my rear hub or bb is worn too.

So tomorrow I'm off to the shop to see what's to be done.

I managed about 15 miles before heading home, but the forecast is good for this week so if I can get the bike fixed I should get some time out in a few days.

Another frustration is that I got my first winter cycling top a few weeks ago so I'm much more comfortable now.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Mar 2015)

No 'ride' as such today,instead I Tried to kill myself doing my first Sufferfest turbo run;I am now enjoying a nice bottle of Silly saison to help revive myself.


----------



## howdenbiker (1 Mar 2015)

Got out early this morning and managed 60 miles and only one hail shower. Went out from Howden to Brind and Wressle followed by Bubwith. I then followed part of the proposed Tour De Yorkshire route, 20 mph all the way to Market Weighton with a tailwind. Headed north, mighty crosswinds up to Pocklinton then back via Sutton on Derwent, Melbourne and home.

Did the ride on my Rossin, longest ride I've done on it and turns out it is a great ride.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Mar 2015)

I keep hearing about all these fast CCers who can handle 20mph averages. Of course, unless you're a top pro that's impossible in the Peak District. But Cheshire...that's flat....maybe that's where I can give it the full beans and do these mythical average speeds I keep hearing about on here.
Son#2 does cricket training in Wilmslow so I've got a couple of hours to kill. 33mile loop sussed out with only 800ft of climbing. This could be my chance. So I went for it. No pleasure ride here, head down, thighs pumping, sweating. My average? 17.3mph

So why not 20mph? Gotta be one of these;

1) Those 20mph dudes on CC are all bull*****ers
2) I'm just more of a leisure cyclist that I'd like to admit

Probably a bit of both


----------



## ianrauk (1 Mar 2015)

So that's March's Century a month challenge qualifying ride out of the way with. A surrey/Kent loop in the good company of rb58 , Mista Preston and iLB 's, with a bonus brunch time appearance from Trickedem, who was on his own ride.

I usually do this route in a clockwise direction but due to the very strong westerly winds, decided to do it anti-clockwise. And it was the right decision. Once we had reached mile 20 of the ride we turned east to be blown along for the next 30 miles to our lunch stop. Only waylayed by my Garmin throwing a complete wobbly at Lingfield and iLB hitting a hidden puddle pothole which resulted in the inevitable snakebites for his rear inner tube.

56 Miles in and brunch was had at Yalding, at the very friendly and cheap cafe. We got there with a 18.2mph average, which is not too shabby. Once lunch was had (they did forget about Mista Preston's beans on toast, but quickly remedied) )..we then had the climbing and rolling hills of Kent to contend with, including the thigh busting Hunton Hill just outside of Yalding. 20 more wind assisted miles and we had to turn north then west, straight into into the vicious wind. The wind, mixed with the rolling Kent hills it made for tough going in parts. But we persevered and kept the pedals turning. A couple of times on exposed bridges or high ground the buffeting of the wind caught me by surprise.

I lost count of how many other cyclists we saw on the road today. The almost spring-like weather certainly gets some bikes out of hibernation.

So, March's challenge ride done nice and early.
112 Miles at an average of 16.2mph. Century # 6 for 2015, century # 140 over all.






The Garmin wobble


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I keep hearing about all these fast CCers who can handle 20mph averages. Of course, unless you're a top pro that's impossible in the Peak District. But Cheshire...that's flat....maybe that's where I can give it the full beans and do these mythical average speeds I keep hearing about on here.
> Son#2 does cricket training in Wilmslow so I've got a couple of hours to kill. 33mile loop sussed out with only 800ft of climbing. This could be my chance. So I went for it. No pleasure ride here, head down, thighs pumping, sweating. My average? 17.3mph
> 
> So why not 20mph? Gotta be one of these;
> ...


Or maybe the fact that we are still in winter and it has been pretty windy? 

You'll have plenty of time to get faster when the weather warms up.

Every September I used to do the Cheshire-based Manchester 100 (MILES, _not_ the 100 km version!) in just under 6 hours (~17 mph) and that has about 3,000 ft of ascent. I was not particularly fit most of the times that I rode it so I reckon you could average 20 mph on that course if you spent a few months building up to it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Mar 2015)

A miserable 25 miler around these parts wasn't the best way to spend a Sunday afternoon but i hadn't been out since Monday so it had to be done! It was fine when i set off but the wind and rain soon appeared which was bad enough but then the gritter appeared so all that salt meant washing my bike again. I only washed it yesterday!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Mar 2015)

Cush said:


> Stopped at the Hub Cafe for a coffee and sandwich. I am a bit surprised at the Hub and not totally happy with it. This is just a personal view but when I go in to a cafe for cyclists / walker on a National trail I want simple cheap quick food. I.E bacon butty's , large slabs of cake and big mugs of coffee/strong tea at reasonable prices. The Hub food (for me) is too fancy and expensive, very nice having a grand selection of fancy food but when I am near the end or at the start of a trail No thanks. Nice ride up through Newcastle to the University and I seen a couple of places that I had been close to before 18.15 miles. A cold ride back from Wetheral at 22.50 and it was sleeting down. 2.23 miles. Apart from my grouses about the Hub (and even I have to admit it was nice to get in out of the wind for a while) it was a good 23+ mile ride, with a large dose of nostalgia.



I agree with your comments about the Hub at Ouseburn.

The idea sounds good, but it's never quite worked.

There's been a few changes over the years after the plan of the various cycling-related businesses working together didn't come off.

I believe the woman who used to own Newcastle Cycle Centre (formerly Hopkirk's?) in Byker now has the cycle sales/hire/repair side of the Hub.

Not sure about the cafe's management, but you are correct in your observation about its offer being too elaborate, fussy, and expensive for cycling cafe.


----------



## Spartak (2 Mar 2015)

The Big Pedal started today an annual event to promote cycling to school.

Rode with Little Spartak just under a kilometre to her school.

They had laid on a breakfast for cyclists or scooterists !
( Pastries, bananas & juice )

EDIT : Just taken Smallest Spartak out on her balance bike 8-)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Mar 2015)

[url=http://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/5imH]

[/URL]





69 Miles & 894m Climb Today Guiding riders on a Tour of Northern Cyprus from all over Germany. Perfect weather, beautiful Island, great bike, wunderba!


----------



## thetribe (2 Mar 2015)

11 miles in the wind today as my better half decided she'd cycle to work, so I rode to meet her for the homeward journey. I just took the long way round to her place of work. She's really enjoying her new bike and although the journey home was a struggle in the wind (she has asthma and the wind in her face makes it hard for her to breathe properly) she's already talking about cycling tomorrow even though the wind forecast is the same.

https://www.strava.com/activities/262028940


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2015)

After a relatively early finish yesterday (23:00) I was up at 07:30 to do a few chores and get over to a mates house about 8 miles away for a pedal.
We'd decided to aim South West for the initial 20 or so miles to get the headwind over and done with. It was about as bad, if not a bit worse, than yesterday mornings ride. Today was a lot more exposed and hilly.
Never mind.. It's all 'character building'!! 






I don't know why I was smiling here.. The bloomin' Canons Ashby House café was closed!






Never mind, the snowdrops were pretty 






I've ridden most of the roads before, but it's not my usual side of town, so I don't remember the names of a lot of the villages. It's a beautiful area though, and enough undulations to challenge the legs. One hill down, I was assured, is usually a 30mph freewheel coast down it. Today, we had to pedal to get to the bottom.. That's just plain wrong 

We parted ways near Rothersthorpe village, and I had a lovely tailwind along the canal bank and riverside to get home. Even though the average over the ride was utter rubbish, I achieved a KOM along one stretch due to 'wind assistance'. Happy days..

2nd day of the month, and a Metric Century under my belt. It was possibly the toughest 100km ride I've done to be honest, but still...'no pain, no gain' as they say

No w*rk today, so it's Beer O'clock now 

https://www.strava.com/activities/261984036


----------



## PatrickPending (2 Mar 2015)

Another my ride yesterday - 66Km on the hybrid (hard work cw the road bike but hey its exercise) - down to Monks Kirby. Windy but sunny, nice ride


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Mar 2015)

With the Wales Velothon just over 3 months away I'm considering a more structured training program (considering being the optimum word here), so with this in mind I did a little test run today of 15 miles around the local lanes sticking to HR zones 1 & 2. It turns out to be trickier than I imagined as it more or less means no hills & with a bitter wind staying warm meant wearing a thermal jacket & gloves to avoid freezing so the jury's still out as to whether I give it a go or not!

https://www.strava.com/activities/261986877






Contrasting skys today, clear blue to the east & threatening grey to the west.......east it is then!


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Mar 2015)

21 miles last night in the hailstones!


----------



## Katherine (3 Mar 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> 21 miles last night in the hailstones!


Ouch!


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Mar 2015)

Nice ride out today around 25 miles,
very heavy going into a strong wind "see river nene".
Rode along to wansford train station via the nene way.James bond fans ? This is where theydid the train bit in octopussy..
I took a few more pics but they seem to have disappeared? Stibby cafe was one of them ,which is a mecca for a good fry up off the A1..cake and cappuccino to finish..wifes little butterfly cake bless her


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I managed to get out of bed, and walk down the stairs today. Hurt like hell, but maybe I'll be back on the bike before Easter....


----------



## Apollonius (3 Mar 2015)

Quite an eventful ride today with our slow-going Tuesday group of elderly cyclists. We went east for a change, and we don't often go east. The strong wind was in the west, so that was OK really. 28km to coffee was too much for some and they dropped off to go elsewhere. Our coffee stop was a new garden centre with a café. Husband and wife team just starting out. Homemade cakes! Lovely coffee. Nice welcome. I noticed the guy was taking photos. He had never had the place full before and was thrilled to see it busy. Nice people and great cake. Pillaton garden centre on the road between Penkridge and Cannock, if you ever go that way. Did I mention the home made cake? Coming out of the café I noticed my front tyre was flat. Well, a front tube change doesn't take long. Carry on, I'll catch you up. I caught them inside 5km. Pleased with that. By this time the wind was dropping and the sun getting stronger. All the warnings on the BBC this morning about blustery wintery showers were nonsense. Spring definitely in the air. Good ride.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Mar 2015)

Todays ride in North Cyprus was the second on this current groups Tour. 72 Miles with 1015m climb in a figure eight loop around the Karpaz Peninsula. It had rained overnight and after the ride I finally decided the time had come to tell my best mate he really needed a shower


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Mar 2015)

We ride most days but try not to post as often for fear of boring everyone to death. We are having a week's holiday and after much faffing have decided to spend it sorting the house out and of course riding.
Today the wind in the trees was doing a fair impression of sounding like a train heard through our bedroom window so when we eventually got up we spent a lot of time ordering bike bits. The outside thermometer at 12.30 registered over 8C, not bad we thought. Wrong. I expect a lot of folks do what we did, head out into the wind and come back with it, yikes! The first 5 miles consists of mainly climbing with some flats but no downhill, you know a ride is hard when you don't remember anything about it, this was true for that first 5 miles. Going downhill for over 2 miles is tough on fixed, not today, even gears would not have been an advantage. 
At 10 miles we turned towards home, the cross wind brought shrieks from dr_pink who is over 30kg lighter than me, this road has a short section with no hedgerows, the only one I can think of, just as well today.
When you start to see 4x4's parked on the verges you know the hunt is out and about [we are against fox hunting but enjoy the spectacle of the riders and hounds], as it happens dr_pink had never seen the hunt before. We could hear the horns and dogs baying, interspersed with a lot of shouting. At this point we were on a bit of a climb, about 13% at the bottom easing off to a gentle 5% or so. We passed 2 or 3 horses, one of which had just jumped a gate out into the road in front of us, the rest of the hunt which we couldn't see, only hear was running parallel to us. About 200m to go from the top of the hill and the highest point before the drop down into Oakham, dr_pink was scalped by a horse and rider galloping up the road!
We could hear the hunt was about to cross the road in front of us so we stopped to watch. I managed to get these pics.




















See how heavy my bike is, pushing that post over, no wonder I climb so slow .
Just over 20 miles, but all hills and loads of fun, I think.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (3 Mar 2015)

Hooray Henries ..


----------



## Spartak (3 Mar 2015)

Nice ride down to Clevedon today. 
Thru Bristol climbing Constitution Hill & over the Clifton Suspension Bridge. ( Quick bag of chips in the village of Pill ) before climbing Caswell Hill dropped down into Tickenham & onto a very windy Clevedon. 
Three shots of the changing weather taken on the seafront. 














It was good to head back north & enjoy the wind at by back 8-)
Along the Gordano valley in the sun was great and even managed a Strava PB. 
Thru Portishead then along the Sheepway crossing the railway bridge, with the derelict line having recently been cleared !






Up over the M5 Avonmouth bridge & then thru the busy Bristol commuter traffic. 

74kms with 900 metres of climbing !

https://www.strava.com/activities/262498651


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Mar 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Hooray Henries ..



Ohh god, there were so many out on my way home last night. Red light jumping, no lights, no lid, putting a hero pass on as I rounded a blind (obstructed by a bus shelter) bend, hence the reason I sat up and slowed down , cretins.. I think 'the season' has started


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Mar 2015)

1st commute in of the year today;pretty uneventful apart from seeing two herons and a barn owl hunting.Over-layered a bit so was pretty warm by the time I got to Cambridge despite a fairly moderate pace in a head/cross wind so the Garmin hrm decided to malfunction;after drying myself and the hrm off it went back to normal again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/262756012


----------



## Donger (4 Mar 2015)

Shortest ride _ever_ today. (1.4 miles). I had cleaned out my front shifter with WD40 and it was working great on the workstand. Never ceases to amaze me , though, how things that work perfectly on the stand then suddenly go belly up again as soon as you hit the tarmac. Fortunately for me, the 0.7 mile mark (by which time I noticed the malfunction) left me slap bang outside Gloucester Bikes in Quedgeley, so I nipped in for some advice.

The owner (the wonderfully named Joe Snowball) couldn't have been more helpful, but it wasn't good news. After much fiddling, tinkering and head scratching,and getting the mech to work much better, we discovered a couple of extremely worn teeth at a strategic point on the front ring and a very slack and badly worn chain. No one factor was completely to blame, but it all added up to a frustrating combination of things that were not quite right. Even with a new chain fitted, you could see daylight between the chainring and the chain in places and the chain was occasionally slipping back off the big ring. I now have another part on order, to add to all the bits I've just ordered for my No 2 bike...... Ouch! A bit of a hit to the wallet. I may have aborted my ride, but I'm still counting it ... that 1.4 miles might be significant by the 31st December if I'm closing in on 3,000 miles, as now seems possible.

May all your chainsets have long and healthy lives. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes.
Oh and I guess this is probably going to be the longest and most pictures per mile/minute ride report there is! 

My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...

So first, here is the new bike... an ICE Adventure 26 custom build with Rohloff hub and triple front derailleur. The observant will notice the rear derailleur - it is being used solely as a (cheap) chain tensioner. There are some mobility aids for standing and in the near future there will be some adaptation done so that I can take my crutches with me as well. Plus all the usual paraphernalia needs to be added like barbag and lights and water bottle holders and well just the usual things... plus in time the pannier rack etc.






As you can see it was bright and sunny at this point, so I set out with a little trepidation and struggled... err how hard can it be? The parking brake is off... its in 1st gear... errrrrr.... well that took a while to suss out to be honest. I failed to get up the incline to the more level part of the Whitegate Way and had to push it up. Am I really that weak now? Well yes, but that was not the issue. more on that later.





Some trees I haven't seen for a while and some nice light....





Finally made it to the bridge, but this is not my target...





There is light at the end of the tunnel!

My target is a boring bench, but it happens to be exactly 1 mile from my house... that is my target and it is not too much further away. Its a boring bench so not worth photo'ing but I did get some really nice light on some more trees... 





Nice light on some friends...





The closest thing to a selfie I will ever get!





Now on the way home and some excellent light and great shadows again...

Right totally exhausted by 2 miles. Strava says 30 minutes moving time, so that's a 4mph average but that is the fastest I have been self propelled for the last 4 months... I'm more than happy with that!
https://www.strava.com/activities/262882504
PS - I have no idea where I made it to 28.1kph!
So that is 7 photos per 2 miles... I'm going to have to work on that average! 

PPS - those early problems with the Rohloff hub - I have the bike in what I thought was first (and normally is first (lowest) gear) but it turned out to be 14th gear (highest/hardest gear)... no wonder I couldn't get up the slight incline! - easily sorted now I know, but....


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes.
> Oh and I guess this is probably going to be the longest and most pictures per mile/minute ride report there is!
> 
> My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...
> ...


The trike looks lovely, hope some more trips make it easier pedalling.


----------



## Slioch (4 Mar 2015)




----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Mar 2015)

After work for 5 days, I'd been looking forward to this day off. Sunny and dry is a good thing, but still having lots of wind is less good  No matter, I need to get out and ride as the TdY Sportive is getting ever closer and I need some (all right, a lot) improvement or I really won't be able to enjoy it.

Headed out through Heads Nook via Warwick Bridge on one of my regular roads, and the legs weren't feeling 100% there, but no matter I'll press on to Castle Carrock and see how I feel, I can always just loop back an "easy" way from there. This sunshine is really nice after all 

A little black cloud flew over and made me wet.

Figured I might as well go for the full loop, and set off south aiming for Ainstable, now that the sun was out and I was nearly dry again. This way round I get to go downhill into the village instead of the climb out of it woohoo! 

A little black cloud flew over and made me wet.

Took another quick stop to try my freebie Etixx energy bar. Hmm, not too bad. Rice based and chocolate flavoured. I still prefer real food though.  Oh, hello Mr Horse, sorry but I've no polo mints 

Heading west towards Ainstable and Armathwaite was straight into the wind.. ooof! But the climb is fairly easy and soon it was time to enjoy the run down through Ainstable with the Station Hill climb to look forward  to at Armathwaite. As soon as I hit it I knew I was not going to be breaking any records today, but I haven't had to stop on this climb for ages now and there was no way I was gonna spoil that record today, as I huffed and puffed my way to the top. It's mostly downhill from here 

30.5 miles, which isn't close enough to count for my half century, but it looks like this wind will ease next week, so there's plenty more time to get some in.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...


Woohoo!


----------



## Ganymede (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes.
> Oh and I guess this is probably going to be the longest and most pictures per mile/minute ride report there is!
> 
> My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...
> ...


Perfect weather for it too! *got something in my eye*...


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2015)

I see a parallel here between @SatNavSaysStraightOn and Steve Abrahams.

Not in the distance travelled, but in the determination to do it.

Brilliant effort.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes.
> Oh and I guess this is probably going to be the longest and most pictures per mile/minute ride report there is!
> 
> My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...
> ...


 Loving the trike, and


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Mar 2015)

Great to see you out again @SatNavSaysStraightOn , the trike looks fab.

Breezy but dry down here today so good enough to give Roubaix 2 another run out without any danger of her melting in the wet.

I decided on my "flat route" which only has around 1000ft of going up over the 33 mile course but is very exposed in places & it was a constant battle with cross winds as I heading southwest past Beaulieu towards St Leonards where the scenery is more agricultural & there is an abundance of pheasants, none of whom stay still long enough to get a photo of though! 

Turning northeast near Pilley, the return route is again past Beaulieu & up to Lyndhurst before tuning for Ashurst, Woodlands & home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/262889675







New Forest ponies, still in their fluffy winter coats, grazing by the medieval barn at St Leonards.






A rather choppy Hatchetts Pond near Beaulieu today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes.
> Oh and I guess this is probably going to be the longest and most pictures per mile/minute ride report there is!
> 
> My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...
> ...


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2015)

I'm looking forward to hearing about more trips too @SatNavSaysStraightOn, apart from enjoying the freedom did you love the new position?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing about more trips too @SatNavSaysStraightOn, apart from enjoying the freedom did you love the new position?


It was fine on the route I used. I have noticed in the photos the lower angle they are taken at, which will be something to look at when I venture on to roads but that will probably take a while... the position is interesting in that I am not used to my knees coming up that high! And I did have an issue keeping my right foot on the pedal but I think that had more to do with the chain slipping but there is a solution for that if I can't keep my foot on the pedal once it is resolved... (thing is probably the paralysis/weakness issue). Otherwise it was just great to be out again tbh!


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was fine on the route I used. I have noticed in the photos the lower angle they are taken at, which will be something to look at when I venture on to roads but that will probably take a while... the position is interesting in that I am not used to my knees coming up that high! And I did have an issue keeping my right foot on the pedal but I think that had more to do with the chain slipping but there is a solution for that if I can't keep my foot on the pedal once it is resolved... (thing is probably the paralysis/weakness issue). Otherwise it was just great to be out again tbh!


You can get foot plates that might help support the foot if it keeps slipping off.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes.
> Oh and I guess this is probably going to be the longest and most pictures per mile/minute ride report there is!
> 
> My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...
> ...




Well done, its nice to see you on a bike and out and about.


----------



## Donger (4 Mar 2015)

Welcome back @SatNavSaysStraightOn. 11 out of 10 for determination.


----------



## Archeress (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was fine on the route I used. I have noticed in the photos the lower angle they are taken at, which will be something to look at when I venture on to roads but that will probably take a while... the position is interesting in that I am not used to my knees coming up that high! And I did have an issue keeping my right foot on the pedal but I think that had more to do with the chain slipping but there is a solution for that if I can't keep my foot on the pedal once it is resolved... (thing is probably the paralysis/weakness issue). Otherwise it was just great to be out again tbh!


Would clipless pedals be an option? It's not like you could have a clipless moment. Also very glad to see you on a bike again.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn 

Could well be a report on the shortest ride on here, but I'll bet it's one of the best!

And thanks to your help I have an appointment in Bridgewater at 11am, Monday.....


----------



## cyberknight (4 Mar 2015)

Thats fantastic news


----------



## Rafferty (4 Mar 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Hooray Henries ..


Those people make me puke, sorry, but they do.


----------



## thetribe (4 Mar 2015)

Nice one @SatNavSaysStraightOn 

Well today I got home from work to see the car in the drive and a bike missing from indoors, The Hesitant Cyclist had gone to work on the bike again. So an extended pick up route again, in the wind. The same ride as Monday, but slightly faster, for both of us. She is still worried that the hills will beat her every day but there's been no talk of stopping and walking up, just gritted teeth. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/262922070


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

Archeress said:


> Would clipless pedals be an option? It's not like you could have a clipless moment. Also very glad to see you on a bike again.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Sadly I can't use them even before this issue. My slight paralysis down the left side, plus the damage to my leg from the dog bite means I have no rotational movement of my left foot to clip in. Also I have custom orthopaedic innersoles and am meant to wear boots all the time did to hypermobility syndrome... It all just ads up to not being able to use clipless pedals sadly. There is a cheap solution involving some bungee cord and a ping ping ball that Kevin told me about so if it comes to it, I can try that, I just haven't worked out how I get to my foot to attach it given my bending issues... But I can work on that if it is an issue once the chain skipping is sorted out.


----------



## Mark Grant (4 Mar 2015)

A fixed gear ride this afternoon, nice and sunny, the days are stretching out.
This was 17:30 in Bushy Park.


----------



## Katherine (4 Mar 2015)

How wonderful to read about @SatNavSaysStraightOn riding today. 
Hooray, Hooray Hooray!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes ...


I'm so pleased to read that report! 

I was half fearing that the trike would arrive and you would discover that you were unable to use it so I am happy that the first ride went so well. The first of many, I hope.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I was half fearing that the trike would arrive and you would discover that you were unable to use it


You were not the only one Colin! Where the smilie wiping it's forehead going phew  nope not that one... that one! Both would work however.

Sitting in it was my biggest worry what with me being unable to sit down at all, but I had checked the seat angles 41-49° out and know I live lying around the 40° mark so it was a fingers crossed...

I did do a lot of research and reading on them before being advised to get the ICE Adventure 26. Then a lot more reading after that as well! That and Kevin's expertise seems to have paid off. Now to sorry the little things out, so that I can get things where I wasn't and get my crutches attached, plus get the breakdown cover sorted now I know I can get more than a mile from home, albeit just!


----------



## Ganymede (5 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You were not the only one Colin! Where the smilie wiping it's forehead going phew  nope not that one... that one! Both would work however.
> 
> Sitting in it was my biggest worry what with me being unable to sit down at all, but I had checked the seat angles 41-49° out and know I live lying around the 40° mark so it was a fingers crossed...
> 
> I did do a lot of research and reading on them before being advised to get the ICE Adventure 26. Then a lot more reading after that as well! That and Kevin's expertise seems to have paid off. Now to sorry the little things out, so that I can get things where I wasn't and get my crutches attached, plus get the breakdown cover sorted now I know I can get more than a mile from home, albeit just!


I was a bit worried too - as a 'bent rider I know they can be a bit harder uphill, though I think it's easier with a trike as you can stop more easily and rest. Early in my 'bent career I was going up a hill, misjudged it when it steepened suddenly, changed down and was going so slowly that I toppled sideways! (thinks: perhaps I should test ride a trike...).


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2015)

I only had time to a short ride this morning due to me looking at the time on the clock (09:00) thinking I had loads of time, well, a couple of hours anyway, before Mrs Pete said the it was 10:30 and the battery had run out of time!! <DOH>

Still, I decided to get the British Eagle Tourisique out of winter mothballs, pump up the tyres a bit and fettle around for half an hour to check roadwortiness etc.

Absolutely no problems at all to fix. 
















Only a short 11 miles around the local villages before w*rk, but great to ride the old 1986 Touristique again. I dread to think how many miles I've totted up on it since I got hold of it for £50 last century..

https://www.strava.com/activities/263259999


----------



## Fubar (5 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes.
> Oh and I guess this is probably going to be the longest and most pictures per mile/minute ride report there is!
> 
> My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...
> ...



Brilliant news, congratulations!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Mar 2015)

Really enjoyed today, ride 4 for the Tour Group here in North Cyprus. We had perfect weather, Glorious Sunshine, Blue Skies, the island is covered in Beautiful yellow flowers, the blossom is coming out on the Olive Trees, Spring is here big time! Absolutly love Cycling out here!! 
Bafra>Mehmetcik>Yedikonuk>Buyukkonuk>Kaplica>Kantara>Ardahan>Iskele


----------



## Slioch (5 Mar 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Really enjoyed today, ride 4 for the Tour Group here in North Cyprus. We had perfect weather, Glorious Sunshine, Blue Skies, the island is covered in Beautiful yellow flowers, the blossom is coming out on the Olive Trees, Spring is here big time! Absolutly love Cycling out here!!



I'm not too proud to say I'm totally jealous. Looks wonderful.


----------



## Dark46 (5 Mar 2015)

Last night was my first ride with Eastgate Cycles. What a turnout! I was told it was a quiet night with about 80 people turning up. I went with the shorter ride and slower group as it was my first as I said. I wasnt sure of the route or the groups so thought best to start slowly and not get to far ahead of myself too early. 

We set off along Eastgate st into Westgate st and out of Gloucester. We went straight towards Maisemore. The climb out of Maisemore seemed alot easier than I remember. Then at the top we waited for a couple of people. 

It was while looking back waiting that I noticed that one of the guys had amazing lights on the front of his bike. It really looked as bright as a cars lights. Later in I kept thinking there was a car behind but itcwasca Dean lol.

We dropped do by Hartpury college and hung a left through the grounds, but there was a few peeps that wanted to go straight on even though we were all told where we were going.

The lane out of the grounds was really dark and as I was at the front, it was here that I really realised that my lights weren't up to the job compared to others. At the end of the lane we can up with the inter group who it seems had taken a longer and wrong route.

I would like to say where went but to be honest I'm not really sure lol. All I know is we ended up on the A40 heading back to Gloucester.

One of the guys accelerated so I thought I would try and go with him. I was able to stay with him then after a few minutes I decided to hit the front. I was amazed that I was able to keep the pace for that distance. During my 3rd time at the front of the pelaton I hit a pot hole and my front light decided to depart from the bike! 

After a brief stop to collect the stray light it was back on the go back in Gloucester. 

As my background light wasn't set to permanent I hadn't realised we where travelling close to 25 mph on the A40. Some of the strava sectors were averaging about tad over 23mph. It took us about 17 minutes from Huntley to Gloucester which the others were saying was quite a pace. 

All in all the ride was very enjoyable and i can wait till next Wednesday for another ride with the club. 

Okay the ride was quite flat but I still managed my best average speed of 16 mph. So really chuffed. In the end my ride came in at 27.8 miles. We could of gone longer but we stopped at the pub and the Cold really hit us after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2015)

Nice dry day and the wind has dropped considerably - so it was out on the best bikes today!
Rode into Barnstaple the hilly way, for a bit of proper exercise, then around the back of Sticklepath and in to Fremington Quay for a coffee. Steady ride back home along the Tarka Trail, dodging the grey Grockles on the way.
Set 3 PB's on the way and the missus set 5. 
21 miles in total. 
All in all, a very enjoyable morning out.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Mar 2015)

Left work at 1, rode home via Dalmeny and Hopetoun estates, John Muir way past Blackness Castle onto Bo'ness, fierce westerly but I was mostly quite sheltered by the trees. Ochils still have a fair bit of snow on them. At Bo'ness turned south then picked up the A road east past Tam Dalyell's house before turning south again past Duntarvit Castle and through Winchborough, Broxburn, Almondell Country Park to Kirknewton where I picked up a howling tailwind at last along Long Dalmahoy Road to home. 42 miles.


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Really enjoyed today, ride 4 for the Tour Group here in North Cyprus. We had perfect weather, Glorious Sunshine, Blue Skies, the island is covered in Beautiful yellow flowers, the blossom is coming out on the Olive Trees, Spring is here big time! Absolutly love Cycling out here!!
> Bafra>Mehmetcik>Yedikonuk>Buyukkonuk>Kaplica>Kantara>Ardahan>Iskele



Perhaps we should organise a CycleChat holiday in Cyprus ?

Looks FAB 8-)


----------



## Oldbloke (5 Mar 2015)

Exhausted this morning after a night of Mrs OB, potential snoring champion of France, practising all night.

Rode around the garden on the MTB for an hour or so this morning to wake the legs up, then took the road bike out for a gentle 47 kms of rolling hills, felt a lot better for it.

Weather forecast good for next few days so more rides in the sun​


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> View attachment 81558
> 
> 
> Nice dry day and the wind has dropped considerably - so it was out on the best bikes today!
> ...


 
Stopped at that cafe last year on my ride back from Clovelly to Barnstaple - very nice 8-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Mar 2015)

Couple of hrs tonight ,after Tuesday's very tiring 26 ish miles I thought id struggle tonight but I felt great.
So about 56 miles mtb this week since last friday, ive lost about 4lbs too so ill be under 12 stone next week.
I wanted to be about 11st 6lbs by march but ive been quaffing too much..


----------



## Cush (5 Mar 2015)

No ride today but a word of warning. Parked up at Talking Tarn, Paid our £ for the parking, walked the dog slowly round the tarn (he is 17 years old) stopped for a coffee and bit of cake, mainly to get out of the wind and was just in time to see the local SS prepare to stick a ticket on my windscreen. We were ten minutes over due. So two coffees and two bits of cake cost £35!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2015)

Cush said:


> No ride today but a word of warning. Parked up at Talking Tarn, Paid our £ for the parking, walked the dog slowly round the tarn (he is 17 years old) stopped for a coffee and bit of cake, mainly to get out of the wind and was just in time to see the local SS prepare to stick a ticket on my windscreen. We were ten minutes over due. So two coffees and two bits of cake cost £35!!



There used to be a way you could half the fine by buying a ticket within the 15 minutes of your own expiring and paying only half the fine.

I have no idea if it is still current and for all I know that £35 might all ready be half the fine!

Oh, found this just now.. 10 minute leaway being introduced this month in England.


----------



## Cush (6 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> There used to be a way you could half the fine by buying a ticket within the 15 minutes of your own expiring and paying only half the fine.
> 
> I have no idea if it is still current and for all I know that £35 might all ready be half the fine!
> 
> Oh, found this just now.. 10 minute leaway being introduced this month in England.


It was £25 for the parking fine and £10 for the coffee's and cakes, I would have normally appealed but have enough hassle at the moment, so I have just bit the bullet and paid. The annoying thing was that the car park was almost empty and yet as any one who knows Carlisle will verify, if the wardens go on to Rosehill trading estate on any working day, they will make up their wages within ten minutes, just from those parked on double yellow lines, yards away from a free car park. Soap box now put away (for the moment).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2015)

Cush said:


> It was £25 for the parking fine and £10 for the coffee's and cakes, I would have normally appealed but have enough hassle at the moment, so I have just bit the bullet and paid. The annoying thing was that the car park was almost empty and yet as any one who knows Carlisle will verify, if the wardens go on to Rosehill trading estate on any working day, they will make up their wages within ten minutes, just from those parked on double yellow lines, yards away from a free car park. Soap box now put away (for the moment).


My brother was a traffic warden for a while and they get signed a set area. You may find the one who gave you the ticket has a very quiet area, so has to be on the ball to meet their target or loose their job!


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2015)

As it was such a lovely morning, I decided to dig the old mountain bike out and take a different route to the village newsagents for my daily paper. 
Nipped across the road to Braunton Burrows and then along the American road towards Crow Point.

I can see my house from here.







Cut along Broad Sands towards the White House






and then along the toll road to Braunton. Picked up the Daily Wotsit and then back home for a coffee.
Felt almost Spring like today - birdies singing, blue skies and a bit of warmth in the light wind.
Saw my first butterfly of the year - a Peacock - and Kingfishers on the marshes. Oyster Catchers, Sanderlings, Egrets and Whimbrels on the estuary.
Only 6 miles - but quality ones.
It's on days like this that I really appreciate being retired!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My brother was a traffic warden for a while and they get signed a set area. You may find the one who gave you the ticket has a very quiet area, so has to be on the ball to meet their target or loose their job!


One of my cousins got a job which involved collecting trolleys and enforcing parking restrictions in a supermarket car park. He only stuck the job for 3 days due to the abuse and threats he suffered from aggressive motorists!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> One of my cousins got a job which involved collecting trolleys and enforcing parking restrictions in a supermarket car park. He only stuck the job for 3 days due to the abuse and threats he suffered from aggressive motorists!


my brother is large (and not just height wise)... and used to have bright orange (carrot coloured) hair and beard.  (He now has a T shirt that tourists stop and ask to phot him wearing - it reads not everyone with a beard is a terrorist - if you look at him, he is the classic terrorist picture, except for being white and a redhead! He is now a courier) People did not argue with him and especially when he was on his motorbike and in his leathers. He would go something along the lines of, step off his bike, remove his helmet and ask if they still wanted to argue with him. At which point everyone would back down. I did wait the day that someone called his bluff because the best he would have been able to do was sit on them!  But yes, he also got a lot of abuse as well, but he can take it after our childhood!


----------



## Cush (6 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My brother was a traffic warden for a while and they get signed a set area. You may find the one who gave you the ticket has a very quiet area, so has to be on the ball to meet their target or loose their job!


They had a job to do I was in the wrong. I just wish they had done it some where else and no I was not abusive (which I think is wrong and counter productive) and neither were they


----------



## BSRU (6 Mar 2015)

My first road ride this year and I remembered how much I love cycling, a quick for me 50km with 610m of going up.
This winter instead of cycling in the dark. cold and wet I experimented with using a turbo trainer in the garage to maintain/improve fitness.
Seems to have paid off, on my reference segment of 22km with 330m of climbing, despite a bad head cold( which almost made me cancel the ride) and a headwind for 2/3 of it(including all of the 5km almost cat 3 climb) I managed to beat my previous personal best and felt great afterwards.
Great views of the Wiltshire countryside in glorious sunshine, time to start ramping back up the road miles again


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Mar 2015)

48 miles 954m . Another superb day out on the bike with the Tour today. Perfect Sunny Weather, the Wind was a 'feature' but all along the Northern Coastline it was behind us making life on two wheels even more superb than usual! Flying along on empty roads, with perfect surfaces, I felt strong, and even the climbs were relatively easy today. I'm still a slower climber compared to 2 others in the group, I will blame that on Isaac Newton though lol! They are surfacing a two mile stretch on the Mersenik ascent which meant some careful riding was required there, but it will be finished very soon and then the best Road cycle loop on Cyprus will be right on my doorstep! Just such a priviledge to be fit enough to ride like this,and to be in a place so perfect for Road cycling


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2015)

The weather is so nice today that I decided to go out for another ride this afternoon on my road bike.
Just a quick 6 miles around the marshes.
Shorts weather at last!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2015)

Cush said:


> They had a job to do I was in the wrong. I just wish they had done it some where else and no I was not abusive (which I think is wrong and counter productive) and neither were they


accepting politely is how my mother found out about the loop hole allowing her to only pay half the fine legally. I didn't mean to suggest you may have been abusive - sorry if it came over that way. SNSSO


----------



## BSRU (6 Mar 2015)

A couple of pictures from my sun bathed ride earlier.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Mar 2015)

A bit late posting but i managed a tiring 30 miles on Wednesday. I was aching a bit yesterday,i put it down to not having a few bananas before i set off.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Mar 2015)

On my way this evening, I racked up my second rude place name of the year.


https://www.strava.com/activities/263850444

Lovely weather.


----------



## Dark46 (6 Mar 2015)

Went out for a quick 10 miles on the local TT course that I created for the club.

Really pleased with results as it was the first time on the new bike in daylight. I got 13 pb segments and improved the whole TT by 1m13s and my PB on any ride of over 17 mph


----------



## gavgav (6 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Right well this have been a very long time in the coming, and I can't say it was far, or it was fast. In fact it probably qualifies as the shortest and slowest ride on this report but here goes.
> Oh and I guess this is probably going to be the longest and most pictures per mile/minute ride report there is!
> 
> My new recumbent trike was delivered today and what with the sun shining and me wanting to get out on a bike again, it being almost exactly 4 months today since my back went, I decided to not have my morning physio walk this morning and to make it an afternoon physio ride instead...
> ...


Simply fantastic news @SatNavSaysStraightOn !!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2015)

My first overdressed ride of the year! 

My cyclist mate is back from the US of A so I arranged to meet him this afternoon for a ride and to hear about his holiday.

I took note of the wind direction and decided that we should climb up from Littleborough to Blackstone Edge rather than doing it up through Cragg Vale which is my normal route. That way we would benefit from a big tailwind on the top half of the climb rather than a vicious cross-headwind.

My mate was going to be riding his winter singlespeed bike so he didn't want to do any of the steep climbs that I might otherwise have included in the route. I therefore devised a more suitable 25 mile loop. It still had plenty of climbing, just none of the more extreme stuff.

I set off from Hebden Bridge to meet him and was still in traffic in town when I noticed something odd about the front nearside wheel of the car in front of me. I thought the wheel was falling off so I sprinted up behind the car and saw that a wheel trim about to drop into the road. A pedestrian started to cross at the zebra crossing ahead so the traffic came to a stop. I took the opportunity to ride up alongside the car and tell the driver. He was grateful, and pulled off the road ahead of me to kick the offending trim back into place.

I turned left off the A646 at Castle Hill on the eastern fringes of Tormorden. There is a scenic route to avoid the centre of the town and it drops down to Hollins Road in Walsden. I was supposed to meet my pal there but he rode up the hill to keep warm and I met him halfway down.

I had already stopped to take my arm warmers off. I was wearing a long-sleeved jersey and base layer plus a windtop and despite the strong wind I was a bit warm in the sunshine. Ideally, I would have taken the base layer off but I couldn't be bothered doing a striptease at the side of the road. I settled for unzipping the jacket and jersey.

We rode along trying to chat but TBH it was a struggle to hear what was being said over the wind and traffic noise.

We got the planned-for tailwind up to Blackstone Edge. For most of the climb I was able to stay in the same gear as my mate had on his s/s. (I could tell it was the same gear because our pedal strokes had synchronised.) I eventually developed a few twinges in my back and then changed to an easier gear to spin my way up the last bit of the climb

We went straight over the summit and continued down the A58 until our left turn down Blue Ball Road. Soon after that we come to another left turn, up Coal Gate Road. This starts with a moderately steep little climb and it is one that I have been testing myself on ever since I started cycling again after my illness of 2012/13. At first, I had to grovel my way up in my bottom gear - 26/28. It really should not require a gear that low, but I had no fitness at all then and my lungs were still healing. It took a year to be able to do it 26/28, then 26/25, then 26/23 and eventually 26/21. Last year, I was able to start using my middle ring, so I was using 39/28, then 39/25, then 39/23 and finally 39/21. Today, I decided to give it a hard effort and I sprinted up in 39/19. I nearly made it to the top but the last 10% defeated me and I sat down and twiddled up in my 39/25 gear. I should be able to manage that last bit too by mid-spring. I am frustrated by the time it is taking me to get back to a decent level of fitness, and I still have a long way to go, but I am slowly getting there!

Matey on his s/s did not fancy Steep Lane, and TBH - I didn't fancy it today either. I had plenty of low gears, but we would have been climbing straight into the strong, gusting wind. We took the easy route back instead, down Cat Lane and Scout Road.

A nice little ride on a sunny, windy day!


----------



## Spartak (6 Mar 2015)

Dark46 said:


> Went out for a quick 10 miles on the local TT course that I created for the club.
> 
> Really pleased with results as it was the first time on the new bike in daylight. I got 13 pb segments and improved the whole TT by 1m13s and my PB on any ride of over 17 mph



Is it flat ?


----------



## Katherine (6 Mar 2015)

Ten miles on my new bike, to Astley, getting a bit more confident with the gear levers now, not sure about the saddle yet. Still waiting for my toe clip pedals, so riding on the reverse side of the clipless, not ideal. Got a pb on a segment though.


----------



## howdenbiker (6 Mar 2015)

This post should be entitled 'Your non-ride Today' I had to spend two days in Llandudno so I thought, take a bike and do a circuit or two of Great Orme. All going well until I realised that the key for the lock securing the back wheel was still at home on my desk!!!!


----------



## Glow worm (6 Mar 2015)

Just catching up with this thread and so pleased you got out on your trike @SatNavSaysStraightOn !

Over here, I'd been off the bike for a couple of weeks and finally managed a 13 mile POETS day ride (P*ss off early tomorrow's Saturday) around Wicken Fen. Lovely to get back there again at last.





One of my favourite spots with great views across Burwell Fen. A strong breeze, but pretty mild in the sunshine. Enjoyed a cuppa from the flask and watched a distant marsh harrier pass by.






Reach Lode from the cyclist's bridge. Heading home I heard the first yellowhammer singing of the year. As bright yellow as a canary, very handsome he looked too from his perch.






On reaching home I found a pesky hen pheasant on the back garden hedge again. A small hareem of them has taken over having found the feed we leave out for other birds. They're quite attractive really but very greedy little sods.


----------



## Dark46 (7 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> Is it flat ?



It's quite flat with a few short inclines (As I call them now) and it's on small country lanes just off the estate


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2015)

Two things I forgot to mention about yesterday's ride ...

We all know about idiot cyclists sneaking up the inside of large left-turning vehicles, but how about car drivers doing it?! As we were climbing up the A58 from Littleborough, we were overtaken by a huge flat-bed vehicle with heavy earth-moving plant on the back. It was signalling left for a tight turn ahead. Being such a long vehicle, the driver had to pull onto the RHS of the road to be able to swing left. A confused car driver started to overtake me and my pal. I could see what he was going to do and shouted at him to stop but he carried on driving up the inside of a huge vehicle turning across him. WTF! People are driving about with no understanding of what is going on around them! Fortunately, the truck driver had been paying attention and managed to stop before crushing the car and its passengers ...
We saw a huge fox. It ran across the road just in front of us, too quickly for me to get a photo of it. I have never seen one so big and healthy looking. I reckon the local farms must be a few score hens down over the winter!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

My 2nd ride on the trike. 

I'm having to leave my OH is working on ironing out some issues with the trike so I only had the middle chainring and my Rohloff bub gears available to me. Just accepting that I can't do the tinkering on my trike is really hard.... 

So my ride, I did struggle up the initial climb because some of it is mud and with no warm up and 2 dodgy legs, it was rather difficult in the bottom gear I had available. but I made it without stopping and got onto the flatter area. I'm exceptionally slow, but rather like a tortoise I get there. No photos today because it was really overcast, threatening rain and I have nowhere to put my camera. I'm still working on the bar bag situation as well as the water bottle situation...

But it was great to be out and as luck would have it the sun came out for my turn around point... the mere about 2 miles away. This is the furthest I have been from home since 5th November excluding trips to hospital on a stretcher in an ambulance so it was great to see things rather than watch the sky go past! I spotted some hawthorn leaves starting to come out which really surprised me. Good to see. The scout camp was in use, and some DoE'ers were out carrying way more kit that they needed... Turning around is a case of stopping, getting out of the trike, picking the back wheel up and walking the trike around because its turning circle is quite a bit wider than the converted railway is  and with mudguards on there is no option for manual reverse!

Turning around at the mere, I knew that all the gentle uphill was done and it was downhill all the way from here - a gentle old railway downhill so getting home was nowhere near as difficult, not that getting out had been difficult and I could have pushed further really, but didn't want to overdo it... Getting home was plain sailing right until the tiny last bit up and into our courtyard, but even on a road bike that was always the granny gear! https://www.strava.com/activities/264100508 4 miles done... strava says in 40 mins but auto pause is not on at the moment  ahhh well I can only get faster .... now where is that snail smilie... Humm and I think I need to move the mirrors on the trike...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Mar 2015)




----------



## mooseracer (7 Mar 2015)

So happy you are getting out @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2015)

Sadly only time for a shortish tootle out around the Boatyard, Washlands and villages this morning.






Northampton Boat Club, on the River Nene.







What a lovely day! (Albeit a tad windy out in the more open stretches...)

Back home on just under 17 miles, bringing this weeks total to 101.

Off to w*rk now. Boooo....

https://www.strava.com/activities/264149478


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Mar 2015)

mooseracer said:


> So happy you are getting out @SatNavSaysStraightOn


Thank you. It was brilliant just to get away from the house for a short while!


----------



## Alex H (7 Mar 2015)

The sun is shining (so I won't get wet), the chasse season (hunting) has finished (so I won't get shot) and it's the first suitable day since the end of November  (My name is Alex and I am a fair weather cyclist )

You can see my house from here;







The lake at St. Cyr is still there 






And they are still trying to sell building plots - a snip at 4€ / sq.m






25km in just over an hour.

Wildlife report;

Buzzards - 2. One who flew over me from behind and then perched in a tree 20m away, defying me to try and take it's photo 
Woodpeckers - heard 1, seen 0.

Bees - 3
Butterflies - 5

Deer - 1 dead in a ditch, probably hit by a motor vehicle


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Mar 2015)

My Skyride social with 2 new (to me) riders.






https://www.strava.com/activities/264208433
My helmet is in the picture, that will have to do for the rude input for today.


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2015)

Went out for a quick spin on my Focus Cayo Di2 this afternoon. Picked up my missus's usual 6 mile training block on the way back home. She usually comes back huffing and puffing after a good workout on it.
Hadn't the heart to tell her that I just knocked 9 minutes off her best time around it, this year.


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Mar 2015)

Dry & quite sunny down here so it was time to give Roubaix 2 a proper ride with some decent mileage so I can take her in for the first free service at the LBS with some good road time.

What I hadn't factored in though was the pesky wind which as a crosswind was airing on down right dangerous as I fought my way across the exposed forest towards my planned sortie into Wiltshire.

The first 8 or 9 miles weren't too bad as there was plenty of tree cover but upon reaching the highest point in the New Forest at Pipers Wait (a massive 440 odd feet) the landscape changes to heath land so the next 8 miles was a battle with the southwesterly wind until reaching the reasonable shelter of the market town of Fordingbridge. 

Now into Wiltshire, the scenery changes again to farmland & small hamlets so at least there is some shelter from the hedgerows as I make my way along the bumpy country lanes in the middle of pig country & towards Broad Chalke. Once there I finally pick up a tailwind & head east towards the village of Coombe Blissett before turning back into the wind & onto the home leg, through Rockbourne, back through Fordingbridge then across the forest again.

60.4 miles in total & I did consider making it the metric ton but to be honest I was all winded out!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/264280837






Pigs, as far as the eye can see. 






I'm guessing Martin is the local boy racer then!






The view at the top of the Howgare Road always make the climb worth while.






Roubaix 2 enjoying the view.






The river Ebble at Broad Chalke, one of the many tributaries to the river Avon.


----------



## mooseracer (7 Mar 2015)

What a day for a ride! 

Sadly a little way off yet but I did - a) manage to have a shower today for the first time in 3 and a half weeks and b) sit outside in the beautiful spring sunshine. I also looked at my bikes in the shed and attempted the 'leg over the saddle ' movement to see how far off I am. Couple of weeks I reckon yet 

Oh and c) had a glass of wine while Mrs Moose was out for a 17 miler


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Mar 2015)

Two rides to report.

First,forgot to put this on on Thursday but had a good ride home after bunking off work on Thursday with a smakk stop at a nursery to check what trees they had;

https://www.strava.com/activities/263435825

And today was club run day which I then added on to to get 100kms up;had to do a quick circuit round a nearby village as I had miscalculated but pleased with my first 199k of he year;

https://www.strava.com/activities/264351304

Oh and nicely done Satnav;that trike looks well smart.


----------



## Saluki (7 Mar 2015)

Not been on for a while. My black dog has decided to have a grow and has overshadowed everything else.

Today I kicked myself up the arse and took my bike (and Hubsters bike, and Hubster for that matter), to the car and then drove the car to Cart Gap and decided not to pay and display and the formerly free car park and drove down the road for 100 yards onto the Bush Estate and parked at a wide bit. I spent summers just down the road at the privately owned static caravan site. My parents bought a 'van there in about '69 and I had hols down there for all of my childhood. Every weekend from Easter to October half term, when we were in the country, and the vast majority of the summer hols with mother. We were barely in the caravan, mostly in the sea or running about the area.






Once on the bikes, we rode up to the carpark to start the GPS as I had put in a route to my garmin, then rode back down the potholed dirt road, past the car and through the estate to the caravan site, then along the sand road at the side of it. Hubs' bike didn't like the sand and spat him into a hedge, twice. My bike, Eric, was much better behaved. Then again, he's a much better bike. Hub's not happy. Down more of a sand road to 'The Pond'



When I was a kid, I was playing in the pond and sliced my foot open on something sharp in there. 42 stitches later, it was fixed. The Gypsies were about for the crop picking season and one of them carried me back to the family caravan. Nice chap. My parent's took them a huge tin of bicces to say thank you.

Anyway. Digressing. We followed the dirt then metalled road to Sea Palling and then on to Waxham where I stopped so Hubster could see the Great Barn.



This was restored after a lot of local fund raising. That thatch took a fair bit of paying for.

We carried on until the Garmin had a fit and bleeped crossly at us as we were off course  shock horror. The route was up a dirt track marked 'strictly private', 'no admittance' and 'this means you'. I meant to take a pic but was looking at the garmin map for a re-route. We carried on for a mile and when there was no right turn in sight, turned back, past the narky turning and back to Sea Palling and kept going along the road towards Lessingham and past the WWII pillbox there. It looks quite pretty.




Once at Lessingham, Hubsters legs were aching already so we headed to Hempstead and the thatched church. Which is heavily scaffolded around the back.



Then up Beach Road, which is now adopted. It was a cart track when I was a kid. We loved riding up and down it on our bikes. Parents not so keen as they had to buy job lots of plasters for our knees and elbows. We stopped at the Eccles Pillbox.


 and then back through the Bush Estate to the car. I rode up to Cart Gap car park to finish the route, then back to the car.

We packed the bikes in the car and then went to see the sea. Rude not to really. Beach is looking towards Happisburgh (Pronounced Hayz-brugh obviously)




Nice ride. 10.5mph pootle with a mahoosive 68' of climing. I don't know how we coped as we didn't take oxygen or anything with us. We got up to 24' above sea level and as low as 14' below sea level. Happily we were inland and not swimming. 13.49 miles in the sun. Not an ice-cream van in sight. They'd have done well at Cart Gap today. We did notice a new cafe there though. Something sticks cafe. It's not been there long. I don't remember it the year before last when I was last there.


----------



## Katherine (7 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That looks a great ride, Saluki - well done
> 
> The write up really made me smile.


Me too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2015)

Note to self: Never, ever, ever again say that once Jan and Feb are out of the way the rides should get easier.

I've been looking at the forecasts for today with trepidation all week due to the wind speeds that were showing (mostly 20 gusting to 40+) and in the end decided to just go for it and try to get the March century in. Usually I'd have gone for the "easy" option and done the not too hilly route round North Shropshire but the wind direction didn't really suit that as whichever way round I went the wind would be hindering more than helping.

I decided to try something new so at about 7.15 headed out for a loop of South Shropshire with a bit of border hopping into Powys and Herefordshire thrown in. Not having done this particular route before I wasn't 100% sure it would be 100 miles so I headed for town first and a trip through The Quarry before heading out towards Montford Bridge and Great Ness where I turned towards the wind for the first time and it felt like I'd put the brakes on.

Picking a lower gear and trying to take it easy I plodded on to Melverley, which wasn't too bad. Westbury was next which was where it got properly difficult as the next 12 miles to Montgomery were directly into the wind and very hard going. I was still trying to pace myself as there was a long way to go and was doing 10mph at best on the flat and down to about half this on the climbs. It was a pretty cold wind at this point as well which didn't help. I got overtaken by another rider on this section who also seemed to be slow against the wind, but obviously not as slow as me. She passed me again going the other way near to Montgomery having clearly got there and had her cafe stop. That put things into perspective a bit.

After a stop to eat in Montgomery I headed for Bishop's Castle. The muscles round my left knee were stiffening up after the stop which didn't help progress even with the wind helping a bit on this section. The sun had come out by now and there are some fantastic views along this road which lifted my mood a bit. I didn't stop long in Bishop's Castle but continued onto new ground for me towards Lydbury North and Kempton before taking the back roads to Leintwardine. There is more good scenery on this section and the roads were really quiet which I liked.

Again at Leintwardine I wanted to keep moving as I knew there was a big climb into the Mortimer Forest coming up. This was slow but steady, although the wind was behinde me again which helped. I was running a bit low on energy on this climb so stopped near the top for a bite before continuing over towards Ludlow. I didn't go into the town but turned off towards Bromfield and past the Ludlow Food Centre (and Islabikes)

With the wind helping I made much better progress to Seifton Batch where the climb seemed easier than I expected, even in my tired state. This was good as getting over Wenlock Edge had been daunting me a bit. On the other side, the tail-wind really made an impression and I was swept along to Wall, Longville and Hughley, cruising at around 20 for long stretches and getting up to 32mph on the way  On this section I was unsure whether I'd got my mileage calculations right so added an extra loop towards Harley before doubling back towards Acton Burnell and heading for Condover, then home.

A bloody hard ride but I did just over 104 miles to claim my imperial century and averaged 11.6mph (moving), although the overall time was a less impressive 10 hours, 15 minutes when stops are taken into account.

Some minor highlights; a close encounter with a buzzard down one of the lanes, I saw my first butterfly of the season, passed the participants of the monthly Ludlow Tweed Ride and the bike is very nearly as clean at the end of the ride as it was at the start  (for the first time in months).





Oi, Hercules, lend us your legs for a bit.





The Breidden from near Nesscliffe. Wish the photo could give an impression of how windy it was.





Montgomery.





Bishop's Castle





Climbing up into the Mortimer Forest. The sky has cleared and the wind is now behind me - I can enjoy the ride at last.





The view from the top.





Looking out over Ludlow


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2015)

I fixed the Trek 800, a serious brake problem with the return springs after a season of winter riding, then took it for a 10 mile cross country ramble to the supermarket and return with potatoes and oleo, along with a lettuce, and a soba noodle bowl. Got to 50f today, or a little better than 9C, pretty good considering it only got up to 28f yesterday with a low of 2 F, and that was a warmer day than many we've had recently. Nothing worth taking pictures of, though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2015)

28 miles yesterday. The first time since last October i've ridden without a skull cap,overshoes,and a long sleeved jersey. I was tempted to let the old legs see the sun but that wind was a stiff one so i kept the longs on.


----------



## contadino (8 Mar 2015)

A lovely ride this morning. A bit blustery, and when the sun went behind a cloud it was a bit parky, but on the whole hugely enjoyable. The new Tenn cycling top - my first winter top - was probably about spot on with just a decathlon base layer underneath - maybe a bit chilly leaving home but you soon warm up. New pedals are a bit stiffer to unclip than the old ones which lead to a near dunking on a flooded lane, and plenty of angry little rat-like dogs trying to nip at my ankles. I tried a new circuit with a bit more climbing that to date...and still had 'some in the tank when I got home.'

http://jeremy.contadini.co.uk/flooding-hills-and-little-dogs-with-big-attitudes/


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Ride 3 on the trike.

I had company today. My OH dug his mountain bike out of hibernation and joined me on my ride. It was the usual slow start and a yell of bike on the narrow section... I returned this with a yell of trike! I needed the oncoming cyclist to know that the space as nowhere near as wide as he thought... skidding followed on his half as he ground to a halt - the route had been clear when I started, but it is blind at one point. We passed without incident finally.... He had caught sight of the flag over the hedgerow! So it seems it does serve a purpose! At the top of the rise I stopped to sort out my headrest. It was in the wrong place after moving the seat back into a more reclining position and was no longer supporting my head. My OH took this opportunity to give everyone motion sickness, so I apologise now!






From there is was up to the mere and a touch further. I wanted to make sure I could get through the barriers across the route... there are quite a few of them along the Whitegate Way and one in particular we think I will not be able to do, but that is some distance off yet and I was able to get through the gap without issue... It also provided a really useful area to do a U turn, so I now know I don't need to get off the trike to turn it around. On the way back we met a lovely husky who worked out I was exactly the right height to say hello to! Good thing I am not afraid of dogs and this one then decided he would prefer to run along side me than stay with his owner! Cue a stopping for owner to call said Husky back, but not before we had a really good hello and another stroke!






The drizzle that had started early on was now turning more to rain. I think I will have to investigate waterproof options more thoroughly for a trike. Back at home and clothing in the tumble drier. My view of the rain! Home just in time I think....







7.1km in a record breaking 42 minutes... an average of 10kph! At least I am in double figures now. Still good to get out 
https://www.strava.com/activities/264677547


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The drizzle that had started early on was now turning more to rain. I think I will have to investigate waterproof options more thoroughly for a trike. Back at home and clothing in the tumble drier. My view of the rain! Home just in time I think....
> 
> View attachment 81868
> 
> ...



Looks like fun! You were unlucky with the rain. I was down your way yesterday; Bag Lane, Litledales Lane, Mill Lane and it was lovely. Shorts for first time this year


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Looks like fun! You were unlucky with the rain. I was down your way yesterday; Bag Lane, Litledales Lane, Mill Lane and it was lovely. Shorts for first time this year


Mill lane leads to Norley Rd and you were all of about 150m from my lane! You should have called for a drink!
I was out yesterday as well... was nice. I'm trying to get out on the trike every morning and walk every evening instead of walking morning and evening... if that makes sense. cycling is a lot easier than walking...now I have the trike and can balance that is! I can also finally do the "look no hands!" routine...


----------



## davdandy (8 Mar 2015)

46 miles yesterday.I have done sod all training over Winter and it showed.I was hurting half way and knackered.My fault i know.But i also know that it will be put right in the upcoming weeks.Just glad to be back in the saddle.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> 28 miles yesterday. The first time since last October i've ridden without a skull cap,overshoes,and a long sleeved jersey. I was tempted to let the old legs see the sun but that wind was a stiff one so i kept the longs on.


I did a 26 mile ride in similar conditions and decided to omit my long sleeved jacket, and wear a gilet instead. I took a chance on my 3/4 length Humvees to give my legs some sun. I wear long support socks at home so it was the first time for months that my calves have been exposed other than at bath times. It was warm enough because the wind was coming from south of west and so had lost the cold bite it has had recently.

I took advantage of the wind to help me on the climb from Littleborough again. I reckon it made a difference of about 5 gear teeth at the back. I was spinning away happily in gears that would normally be a grind on that climb.

It was definitely spring-like ... warmer, brighter, and I saw crocusses on a grass verge on the ride home. It remained light for the post-ride chat and mugs of tea in my back yard. On winter afternoons, that yard is in the shadow of the nearby hill to the west but the sun is now high enough to shine down into the yard until about 5 pm and it isn't getting dark until gone 6 pm. 

Another couple of weeks until the clocks go forward and we do my spring forum ride [+++ For details, follow my signature link below and JOIN US!] - yay!


----------



## davdandy (8 Mar 2015)

I wore shorts and it was great.The legs do all the work and soon warm up so no real need for anything longer now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Another couple of weeks until the clocks go forward and we do my spring forum ride [+++ For details, follow my signature link below and JOIN US!] - yay!


I can only join you if you have a tow rope! I will probably only be able to manage 10km on my own... 1/10th of what is needed... so tow rope or sadly a no show this time around! Perhaps I will do an Autumn one when I can manage some more distance!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I can only join you if you have a tow rope! I will probably only be able to manage 10km on my own... 1/10th of what is needed... so tow rope or sadly a no show this time around! Perhaps I will do an Autumn one when I can manage some more distance!


I am hoping to organise a 200 km forum ride in Cheshire in the summer. Obviously it isn't likely that you would be up for the full distance by then, but with luck you could join us for some of the ride? 

I have not decided on the route yet. We might choose an audax 'permanent' route, or just do it as an unofficial audax-like ride, sticking to a minimum of 15 kph average speed, but not bothering to do the 'paperwork'.


----------



## Freds Dad (8 Mar 2015)

I got out yesterday and did this https://www.strava.com/activities/264483024 
It was very windy on the way out but it helped push me up Pexhill Road on the way home. A beautiful sunny day and I stopped for a while to watch a TT round Goostrey.

Had planned to go out today but its pouring down. A few miles next Saturday afternoon and then this on Sunday http://www.cyclosport.org/event/15-Mar-2015/UK/torelli-jodrell-bank-classic-sportive.html
I'm down for the 26 mile route as I don't think I'm up to 50 miles yet. Anyone of here taking part?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Mar 2015)

The wind's died down a bit compared to yesterday and I got the chance to squeeze in my usual 14 mile 'round the block' loop.... it's actually a triangle  So depending which side I'm on I either get a head wind, tail wind or cross wind.

It was the first time I've had chance to try the new 1x10 drive train out too. There's very little off road on this loop, but it's nicely varied and It's something I've ridden loads of times so I can get a good feel as to how a bike's doing. 

In short.. it's superb. The changes are flawless and I'm now never far from the gear I want next. I did wonder how much I'd miss the higher ratio(s) now there's no big ring, and looking at the info logged by my Garmin, it doesn't look like it makes any tangible difference. It makes me wonder what those other 20 gears were for!

Photo by the River Caldew...







And a map (which you've all probably seen before)


----------



## Simontm (8 Mar 2015)

Just a 22 miler this morning. Mix of track - the Hinchley Wood and Princes Coverts - and road- Leatherhead to Effingham, to Cobham - home. Lovely weather, fingerless gloves and just a normal short sleeve top over the base layer. 

Ride marginally marred by a group of Kingston Wheelers. Fine overtake, you're going faster but don't overtake as if I am part of a bloody race, leave me some space. You have no idea how I cycle, I could veer out at the slightest hint of a pothole! Also. Last p...idiot In your peloton? Don't yell "yahoo" in my ear as you pass. Bloody rude.

So I did what most insane people with a split gear cable and only one working cog would do... I kept in sight of them, then overtook them on a sprint start at the lights


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I did a 26 mile ride in similar conditions and decided to omit my long sleeved jacket, and wear a gilet instead. I took a chance on my 3/4 length Humvees to give my legs some sun. I wear long support socks at home so it was the first time for months that my calves have been exposed other than at bath times. It was warm enough because the wind was coming from south of west and so had lost the cold bite it has had recently.
> 
> I took advantage of the wind to help me on the climb from Littleborough again. I reckon it made a difference of about 5 gear teeth at the back. I was spinning away happily in gears that would normally be a grind on that climb.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking about joining in but i'll probably be the one slowing the others down. What do you reckon?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am hoping to organise a 200 km forum ride in Cheshire in the summer. Obviously it isn't likely that you would be up for the full distance by then, but with luck you could join us for some of the ride?


It depends on what the new consultant says and how well I recover. Not to mention how close you come to my home if I'm still not able to travel by then!
But if you come close enough and I do know of an exceptionally good café (that even has vegan options available or did all of the other times we have been there) then you never know!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about joining in but i'll probably be the one slowing the others down. What do you reckon?


Come along! Honestly, we are not quick - the slow group took well over 8 hours to do the ride last year. (About 8 mph average speed.)

If there are enough riders, there might be a quickish group, but I will definitely be in a slow group going at the speed of the slowest rider.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2015)

Set off from Anstey to meet mate in Rothley via Cropston, only two of us today me on my hybrid and mate on a CX bike so a chance for a bit of off road as missing mate rides a roadie and he does not like the dirt. So off through Swithland and left at the triangle up the short sharp climb and left at the crossroads down pass the golf course and on to beacon crossroads swung left then right on to Charley rd out to Oaks in charnwood right through the village and up past St Bernard's Abbey and then right on to the lovely descent of swannymote rd on to ncn6 round the back of Shepshed this time stayed on ncn6 and on to Loughborough round the dirt tracks of Garanden estate into the housing estate in Loughborough .wiggled through the estate on cycle paths both tarmac and dirt and on to the A512 Shepshed rd turned right at the lights on to Snell's nook lane then on to breakback rd a very lumpy rd then on to Quorn then Mountsorrell where mates heads home and set off the other way .Stopped at the top of a hill to wipe the rain of my glasses when I got passed by a guy on a mountain bike with a nearly flat rear.As I was catching him I could see the tyre getting flatter.just as I caught him he stopped I pulled over to offer assistance .he said he had just pulled a thorn out of the tyre and he was nearly home .Offer the use of my pump as he did not have one!! .but he was sure he wouldn't pump up .offered to help change the tube but he didn't carry a spare !!!! .offer him my tube but we both thought it would not fit I run 35 mm and he had fat boy tyres .left him to walk about a mile home can't believe people go out with no way of repairing minor faults. Anyway back towards home as the drizzle got worst headed home via Rothley then Thurcaston managed the climb to home on the middle ring used to have to use bottom gear so I must be getting fitter . 36.5 miles done and got home just as it started to rain good timing .but wondering where the sunshine of yesterday went which prompted me to order shorts and short sleeve top ready for summer riding in the drizzle was a pain as I had to keep stopping to clean my glasses so I could see where I was going


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Come along! Honestly, we are not quick - the slow group took well over 8 hours to do the ride last year. (About 8 mph average speed.)
> 
> If there are enough riders, there might be a quickish group, but I will definitely be in a slow group going at the speed of the slowest rider.



My main worry about long rides is if i have a puncture. My close up vision is poor therefore i need someone to change tubes for me. If someone could do it for me(i'll have my own tubes and mini pump) i'd be happy to come along!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> My main worry about long rides is if i have a puncture. My close up vision is poor therefore i need someone to change tubes for me. If someone could do it for me(i'll have my own tubes and mini pump) i'd be happy to come along!


You're in!

(What would do if you got a puncture on your local 26 mile rides though? )


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> You're in!
> 
> (What would do if you got a puncture on your local 26 mile rides though? )



Walk home or ask a passing cyclist if he'd do me a favour.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2015)

Usual 30 mile pootle with our lass, first time for a few weeks we've been out. At one point she says there is something wrong with her front brake. I have a look and the cable guide has popped out of that swivelly bit that it clips into. I couldn't work out if the cable guide was worn or the swivelly bit had widened. Luckily I had my multi tool with me and a quick squeeze on it closed the gap for the cable guide to snuggly fit. Felt like a proper fettler.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Mar 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> My main worry about long rides is if i have a puncture. My close up vision is poor therefore i need someone to change tubes for me. If someone could do it for me(i'll have my own tubes and mini pump) i'd be happy to come along!


I'm about to sign up with these people

https://www.eta.co.uk/breakdown/bicycle/

£18 a year and cover punctures which I can no longer fix myself. You just need to be further than a mile from your home!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Walk home or ask a passing cyclist if he'd do me a favour.


I found a few years back that I can sometimes struggle to fix a puncture without wearing glasses so I now carry a cheap pair in my bag for emergencies. Is your eyesight so bad that glasses don't help?

Anyway, no problem fixing punctures for other riders as long as they bring their own kit. I do object to people not having the means to fix punctures. I had a colleague scrounge my kit because he couldn't be bothered to carry spares with him. I told him that I would abandon him if it ever happened again because I didn't see why I should have to carry extra spares for him!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Usual 30 mile pootle with our lass, first time for a few weeks we've been out. At one point she says there is something wrong with her front brake. I have a look and the cable guide has popped out of that swivelly bit that it clips into. I couldn't work out if the cable guide was worn or the swivelly bit had widened. Luckily I had my multi tool with me and a quick squeeze on it closed the gap for the cable guide to snuggly fit. Felt like a proper fettler.


I not very mechanical I always wondered what the swivelly bit was called


----------



## cyberknight (8 Mar 2015)

1st real club run of the year and it phished it down all the way after the cake stop, look like i have sat in the bath too long with the wrinkly toes and fingers but a good time 
56.4 miles in just under 3 and a quarter hours.

https://www.strava.com/activities/264869367


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Mar 2015)

I went on a bit of a blast with a Skyride social group today.


https://www.strava.com/activities/264872911

Very nice too.


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Mar 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Photo by the River Caldew...


Oooh! At last a decent photo of a mudhugger on a hardtail! From the looks of that it would fit under the rack for my tour. I shall order a set


----------



## SpaCyclist (8 Mar 2015)

Just a short 9 mile saunter around local lanes today. The main objective was to check the setup on Mrs Spa Cyclist's new flat bar road bike. The handlebars were initially setup quite a bit too low so she couldn't get sufficient leverage to work the thumb shifters. Adjusted that, then found it surprisingly difficult explaining to her how using the thumb or finger shifter on each side has the opposite effect! Eventually decided to fix one variable to simplify the issue. Found a flattish length of road, used the middle chainring only, and she then spent time using the right handlebar shifters - working out how much effort was required to change gears, and what the effect was.

Hopefully with practice, selecting the correct gear will become second nature for her. However, I think it will definitely take some time to get there!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Mar 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Oooh! At last a decent photo of a mudhugger on a hardtail! From the looks of that it would fit under the rack for my tour. I shall order a set


Glad to be of service 

It sits about 1-1½cm above the tyre, so you'll have plenty of clearance for a rack... well I do on mine!


----------



## gbb (8 Mar 2015)

Against the odds, a not so quick 15 to 18 miler (no computer) in quite blustery conditions. Lots of riders out, many in groups. Considering my cycling history lately, didnt feel too bad, a bit heavy legged once done..but ok.
Two Red Kite, two buzzards, big ones, one green woodpecker and all the usual other stuff.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Mar 2015)

No rain forecast so brought out the shiney carbon steed and summer kit + leg/arm warmers.

Got utterly drenched and had to walk home as my bike melted


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2015)

60 miles the journey, Wistow the destination, my first proper ride on my new Flyer.






Very much a ride of two halves. Out of Coventry this morning through Bell Green and Woodend to Shilton and on through Withybrook Monks Kirby and Pailton to Lutterworth then on through Kimcote, Saddington and Fleckney to Wistow. A cool grey morning with a strong cold wind and the odd bright intervals, A lot of the ride out I was having a lot of fun hammering along with a tail wind. When I left the Cafe the rain had started, light drizzle at first but the closer I got to home the heavier the rain got, I was a tad damp when I got in. As I turned for home I turned into the wind and spent most of the ride home slogging into a strong head wind. When I left the cafe I turned through Kilby then crossed the A5199 and picked up the gated road to Peatling Magna and on though Peatling Parva to Gilmorton, instead of taking the first turn to Lutterworth I took the second turn and rode through to Ullesthorpe, then it was on to Claybroook Magna and Monks Kirby then I retraced my wheel tracks though Withybrook and Shilton to home. So far I'm impressed with my new flyer, it goes very well.

Unusual Farm sign, I didn't know you could dispense Eggs through a Vending Machine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> 60 miles the journey, Wistow the destination, my first proper ride on my new Flyer.
> 
> View attachment 81882
> 
> ...



I go passed that vending machine sign on my morning commute.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I go passed that vending machine sign on my morning commute.



I've been past it a few times but today I finally got round to getting its picture.


----------



## Colin_P (8 Mar 2015)

Well actually yesterday. I don't have any cycling clothes, I don't need them and on me they are not a 'good look' anyway. But first time out this year in a t-shirt and without gloves. Spring sprung yesterday.


----------



## Dark46 (8 Mar 2015)

Went out with the KCC today. No @Donger today. 

We had a new guy turn up today who has been coming to the map reading meetings on a Thursday night. While we were chatting about where we were going to go someone came up to us and now is coming along next week. 
Also @Largie003 came for only his second ride this year. We also had a couple of others that hadn't been for a couple. A special mention must go to Andy who hasn't been with the club since July due to being knocked off.

We decided to head north towards Maisemore but instead of going straight across over roundabout with went left towards Chepstow, I was in the front at this time and was being coached by @gordyfinbar about signals and warnings that should be given out. Then at the lights we turned right towards Highleadon. After going through the first village we hung right towards Red Marley. It was good to be off the main roads as we could then ride two abreast. It was while along this road that Berney was having problems with a arm and decided to head for home.

We just kept heading north till we hit a road that we recognised then headed towards Tewkesbury. As per normal when we head to Tewkesbury we hit headwind and mild rain on the way back. 

In Tewkesbury there was a nice blue Ferrari 512BB which you really don't see very often these days. 

As we headed south on the A38 the wind grew stronger and again it became a pain. 

@gordyfinbar disappeared with 2 others, Andy and @Largie003 and i lost touch and I noticed that @Largie003 was struggling and i waited for him so that noone was dropped off and having problems. we carried down the A38 into Gloucester City centre and then took a less direct route so that we encountered less pedestrians. Coming back on to the Bristol Road waiting at some lights the other 3 riders came up behind us.

From there it was just a straight run down the A38 on to the estate.

All in all a good ride and 41.6 miles covered at a average speed at 15 mph.


----------



## fatjel (8 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn so good to see you out again . I had similar problems 9 years ago and took me 3 years to get back on a bike. 

Done a lot of miles this week so treated myself to a short ride by Rye Harbour on the new MTB.. Was properly windy https://app.strava.com/activities/265023349


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2015)

60 minute warm up then 2 hard laps of the red route at Sherwood. Currently eating for England.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2015)

Update on my ride today, currently stopped eating and now drinking for England.


----------



## i hate hills (8 Mar 2015)

Dawn broke on my return to the saddle after being struck down with that well know disease lazyness. Had kind of half arranged to hook up with a mate on his electric bike and go for a wee trip but judging by some of his texts through the week he wasn't the keenest, so it was no surprise this morning when he called off citing ' too much to do'. So off i went out trying to dodge the rain showers and headwinds. Try to break myself in easy i headed along the Burghill and then left up the Aldbar Hill ( so much for the easy breaking in ) Headed past Blackden and found myself through Pitkenedy and a wee fluid intake stop. Feeling pretty jiggered i took the decision to head back the same route , a decision i was to regret as the headwind was a crazy workout on its own. Got back to base having done 14 miles, tired but happy. It was then announced that WE were off to Dundee shopping . I would have rather been out in that headwind. Working late tomorrow but will try to get out after work from Tuesday onwards even for 5 miles or so just to start building me up. Ride safe everyone, the lighter nights are a coming. Just add this. My teenage daughter has asked me if she can come out for runs with me in the lighter nights. Result as teens dont often want to be seen with their parents.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Mar 2015)

Living in Rutland has many advantages, first and foremost as a cyclist, the number of country lanes available to us is huge so when we went out today on yet another new route [this after living here for almost 5 years] and found an amazing cafe it made for a great ride. The cafe had mouth watering cakes, armchair seating, really good coffee [according to dr_pink] and lovely friendly staff, it was all so good that we will be taking the CC ride there [see informal rides] on 18/19th April. I digress, the one thing that had not changed for a very long time was the wind, we are really looking forward to a sunny windless day. Anyone else noticed the proliferation of snowdrops this year? I don't remember ever seeing this many before. The route took us through a dozen or so chocolate box villages and despite the weather looking a bit ropey we saw plenty of other cyclists out, mainly in ones and twos. We must look really retro, cotton caps and no gears, in this part of the world at least we have never seen anyone else like us [perhaps just as well].
No great distance, just 50 miles of relatively easy riding, if you want to experience this ride join us next month.


----------



## howdenbiker (8 Mar 2015)

Cycled out with Selby CC today, cycled to the met at Selby Abbey before heading out to Allerthorpe with the wind behind me and we kept up a steady 17/18mph. The return was marked by a headwind and rain, a damp end. However completed my first ever 100km ride and at an average speed of 16mph. I am third from the left.




I took the Rossin out today, it is a lovely cruiser!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2015)

Got out for a 6.7 mile spin today on the old Trek, lovely weather, if somewhat brisk and breezy.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Got out for a 6.7 mile spin today on the old Trek, lovely weather, if somewhat brisk and breezy.


I suspect that wind would often be a factor on your rides, and that steep hills would not be!?


----------



## thetribe (8 Mar 2015)

Due to youngest daughter coming home to attend a wedding yesterday and us promising to drop her back at Uni today the wife and I didn't get out together as is our usual attempt for a Sunday. When we got back home she gave me a job list and said if I got done I could go out, bloody manipulative these women, however I got them done while she was at Asda 

Just a blowy 16miles up the coast and back at 14mph. Must have been some bird worth seeing at the local ponds judging by the amount of cars parked nearby and stopped along the road, most with cameras and huge lenses or binoculars. Didn't stop on the way out to find out as the wind was in my face and I had momentum, didn't stop on the way back just said "weeeee" as the wind helped me along 

http://www.strava.com/activities/265028047


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I suspect that wind would often be a factor on your rides, and that steep hills would not be!?



Somewhat the case, unless I am nearer the Mackinaw or Illinois Rivers, where the scenery gets a bit more rugged. Wind is quite the source of entertainment round here


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2015)

That 17 miles i did today was in fresher conditions than yesterday's ride! Back on were the winter jersey,overshoes,skull cap though i was brave and left the scarf at home!


----------



## maltloaf (9 Mar 2015)

Kingsway cycling club Sunday ride, my first in a few weeks because of commitments and my 100k last Saturday but it was nice to see everyone. @Donger was missed but I'm sure he'll be back soon.

We headed north out of Gloucester for a change, we usually head south because it's easier to get out of town that way so it was nice to see some new roads.

With a tail wind, the pace started really briskly and after a few miles we had clocked up a 17-18 mph average. It took me around 5 miles to get going properly but I was in the groove then and loving it.

We meandered our way north for a while with no set route, just taking whatever turn we fancied through pendock and red marley until we hit Tewkesbury and the roads became a bit more familiar.

With just over 20 miles already on the clock and half of the group needing to be back in just over an hour, we turned back for Gloucester and into the head wind.

The weather began to turn a bit plus the time constraints we had so we decided to head straight down the busy A38 rather than take our usual back roads etc.

We pushed on a bit and I was now enjoying the quicker than usual pace. Three of us were working well together even against the wind and pushing 20-21 constantly until we realised we had dropped part of the group so sat at Coombe hill waiting for them.

When they hadn't arrived after ten minutes, we thought they must have turned off so our little wind eating train set off again. Turning another quick section back towards Longford.

We got back to Kingsway having done a very nice 42 miles and turning a decent 16.2 average. That was the best I have felt on a bike for weeks!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Mar 2015)

Just back from ride 4 on my trike...

There was a definite chill in the air this morning, so woolly hat and gloves were most certainly the order of the day.  Coat zipped but and mirrors moved to the "helping handles" as they are politely referred to (the bars that all me to get in and out of the seat) and B adjuster screw set to its other limit (nope it hasn't cured the inner chainring chain slip issue) and we are ready to roll... straight into dog muck! yuck.. I've just realised how much closer to the wheel you are on a recumbent trike! I was that busy avoiding one lot that I failed to see the other lot! but at least the mud that was coming cleaned it all off again!

The up and on to the bench where the light in the clouds over the fields deserved a photo, but sadly I didn't had my camera with me... I had made a mental note to take it, but somehow it never made it downstairs for some reason! So the smartphone camera which has an issue had to do...






Yep - its a touch dark and gloomy out. But here's another picture of my trike. As you can just about see the mirrors are better on the helping handles than where they were before on the steering arms, so that's a good start. Just got to work on the water bottle cage and the bar bag now. Job for another day I think.






Then onwards and off to find the muddy patch around the scout camp. that is always the difficult patch and today was no exception. Rear wheel spin! Ahhhh oops. never mind, someone discretely trying to photo the trike - they could just ask! then up to the mere and an encounter with 2 chocolate labs and 1 black lab and a chat with a very nice lady. We met her yesterday as well, so today she was curious as to where my OH was... then up to the turn around point and back downhill all the way now. Its taken nearly 30 mins to get out, but will only take 15 mins to get home again, due to the gradient!

One advantage of being on a trike is that I can easily take photos whilst cycling... though I may still have to work on my steering a touch because we do seem to drift a little... Oh and I have moved the steering levers a touch closer to the seat after someone on the recumbent trike forum reminded me they are adjustable! so now they are closer and I don't have to reach as much. I had totally forgotten I could easily adjust them with the QR levers! 





Busy today!

7.2km today in 45 minutes  . not going to set any world records, but still getting out there.  And I managed to get out before the rain arrived!
https://www.strava.com/activities/265388515


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> nd B adjuster screw set to its other limit (nope it hasn't cured the inner chainring chain slip issue)


 Worth a try.

I'm really pleased for you that this is working out though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Mar 2015)

Crackle said:


> Worth a try.
> 
> I'm really pleased for you that this is working out though.


just need to sort out some lower (and higher) gears so that I can use the road to get out of the end of my lane and get further afield, like the chemist and the dr's etc... hopefully a long reach derailuer will do the job... dropped the seat back one more level today (or rather my OH did for me) and that seems a touch better as well because I feel like I have a touch more 'power' to push on the pedals on the uphills if that makes sense... now to sort out things like water bottles, lights and waterproofs...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2015)

Yesterdays ride, posted today.
An early morning ride was planned with a mate yesterday morning, so I'd prepped the bike and changed the batteries in the lights ready for the off. Sadly I didn't finish w*rk until 01:00 so the stupid o'clock start was postponed until a more sensible hour. I ended up leaving at about 08:45.

I set out over to Sywell Aerodrome and through the villages before dropping into Wilby on the old A4500.







Doddington Road, leading from Wilby towards Hardwater Road is a bit of a tester, especially as the wind was stronger than I'd expected. Silly me, believing the weather forecast <DOH>







Durn fine feshly ground coffee. Well, if a chap from Brazil can't make proper coffee, who can!! After this pitstop, we used a few miles of the Brampton Valley Way to get to the bridleway from Merry Tom crossing into Brixworth village, The ride down the Eastern bank of Pitsford Res was straight into the wind, as usual and we were lucky to manage 5 mph at some points.

We had plans to meet up with another chap at Pitsford just before midday for a chat and a further pedal around the area, so stopped to text him or whereabouts in case he was wanting to join up with us. The café there was heaving, so we didn't bother with any more refreshments, and headed off into the drizzle across the dam wall and Pitsford village.








My last mile or so took me through Lings Woods. That's the joy of a CX bike 
Our paths separated in Moulton as I had to get home to pick my Granddaughter up for an afternoon of feeding the ducks, Jenga & monopoly.

Back home on 45 miles in colder, damper and windier than expected weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/264831163


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Mar 2015)

Just a short one for me today.


https://www.strava.com/activities/265428416


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Mar 2015)

69 Miles & 1489m Climb Today. superb ride as always here in Northern Cyprus. The Route went from Iskele> Getcikale>Malidag> Tirmen>Esentepe>Kaplica>Kantara>Iskele.





View: http://youtu.be/iEXRAHOtOSg







It's getting warmer out there on the Bike. No need for a base layer anymore and time to splash on some factor 50! Todays ride turned out to be about Animals. Goat herds everywhere, they've all been to the barbers and got sheered !







There was a Horse eating way around a Tree on th eend of a Rope, Cows crossing the road in Kaplica causing a Traffic jam of one van and a Cyclist! I saw two snakes and lot's of really fast lizards! The Island is Beautiful right now, wild flowers everywhere!









At Esentepe I turned into the Coastal Wind so by the time I reached the start of the 6km /600m climb at Kaplica I was feeling the pain! But as usual it's all worth it when you get to the top and come Flying down the other side at nearly 50mph!


----------



## Donger (9 Mar 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> 69 Miles & 1489m Climb Today. superb ride as always here in Northern Cyprus.



Never mind "like", "quote" and "reply". There really should be a "jealous as hell" option on this thread too.



maltloaf said:


> Kingsway cycling club Sunday ride, my first in a few weeks because of commitments and my 100k last Saturday but it was nice to see everyone. @Donger was missed but I'm sure he'll be back soon.



Cheers, @ Maltloaf. Made the mistake of having both of my rides in dry dock at the same time! To quote Arnie Schwarzenegger, "I'll be back" - though maybe not next Sunday, as I've got my next audax on Saturday. I'll be road testing both bikes tomorrow afternoon, after having new cranksets on both. Then I'll be having a decent ride out on Wednesday. Got my car booked in for an M.O.T. over in Cheltenham, so I thought I'd stick the bike on the roof and make the most of it ..... Dang! I'd forgotten all about Gold Cup week. Better steer well clear of Prestbury.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Mar 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Just a short one for me today.
> 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/265428416
> ...


 
Nice little airport that one, spent a few good days and nights working there. What's the riding like down that way?


----------



## Saluki (9 Mar 2015)

We had a brilliant ride today. We got in the car and drove to Salhouse, about 5 miles from Norwich.

We parked up near the old riding stables, which have now been knocked down and turned into expensive apartments. and rode to Woodbastwick where we stopped to photograph the nice building. No bike locks so we couldn't go in.



We then carried on along the road to Bure Valley Nature Reserve and ran out of road.


 
and looked at the little baby ducks, watched some herons and then pedaled back the way we'd come and on to Salhouse Broad.




From there we headed back to Salhouse but went on the back road up past Major Fielder's farm. He's long dead so I have no idea who's farm it is now and we were going to go down the bridle path to the church but it appears to have become a footpath so we went round. I was willing to risk it but Hubster didn't want to. We rode down to the Salhouse Lodge Country Club (not as posh as it sounds, believe me) and than along the B1140 which is a horrible road. It used to be OK but there are more cars than people now so close passes by BMWs abound.

We did take Hubs new action camera. A Vivitar that looks like a go-pro. It's great but it won't fit on the handlebars so it needs a bit of a kit to deal with that.
8.15 miles in a slow 46 minutes. Going down the tracks to the broads slowed us up as we took it very steadily so as not to scare the wildlife and so we could look about while riding.
I have now done 10% of my annual target and I am well ahead on my March target. The black dog is getting his bum kicked this week. I can see him shrinking by the day.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Mar 2015)

Not posted a ride thread for a while so here goes. I have been spending a number of weekends taking photographs of the steady demise of Bae Woodford,the airfield where the mighty Avro Lancaster, Vulcan,Bae Nimrod and various airliners where built and flown from.
This weekend I decided to ride the 32 miles each way to the airfield like I used to do in my teens when I used to go over with the hope of catching a Nimrod on flight trial or when we had a little skirmish with some Argentines, seeing Vulcans come home for fettling ready for battle.....plus the yearly airshow.good memories.
Anyway,back to 2015 and the massive structures that were used to create these fine aircraft are now being reduced to history and the site will become a housing estate.
Front gate



These piles were once runway



Finals hanger nearing the end



End of the runway



Runway



Finals hanger was reputed to being a 1/3 of a mile long !




On the way home I dropped into the viewing park at Manchester airport to photograph one of Woodfords products on display


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Mar 2015)

Nice easy ride in to work this morning,trying to not go mad on these commutes and just get into a nice steady tempo;

https://www.strava.com/activities/265818739


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

My ride today... the 5th on my trike and just shy of 10km... perhaps a touch too much for me because I promptly had to take some morphine when I got home but it was a thoroughly enjoyable ride punctuated by photos - but I did make it to the old Whitegate railway station. So I'll let them talk rather than me. 1 photo per km... (actually it was a lot more, but the 10 photo upload limit made me reduce the numbers I am going to inflict on you!  )





The first bridge and a lovely sandstone structure with a great puddle for a reflection. This bridge carries the A556 over the old Whitegate Way railway which leads to the salt mines. (The salt mines are still there and now house 25km of the National Archives because salt acts as a desiccator and provides a nice dry environment for storing paper)





A touch of nice light and another bridge - this one a pedestrian only bridge. On the far side lies the scout camp and a lot of mud!





I could not resist the light and taking the photo from my new angle. In the foreground are 2 pieces of the old railway line, just to prove it was once a railway!





Whitegate Station... not my intended destination, that was further down the line, but I made it to here and turned around. Time to go home.





Some nice light and a handy bench over looking the mere.





Looking back the way I have come and the light is still great! 





OK - I balls up. I admit it, but I was getting rather tired and I have yet to get the crutches onto the trike (wait for some parts to arrive).
If you are wondering what I balls up, it is I cut the shadow of the trike off the bottom of the photo. 





Back to the scout camp and whilst the light is great, there is no grip in the path to the right and the path to the left is interesting on a trike... bottom gear and take it slowly.





Potentially a new use for the mirrors, but the view back is great... Mind you I may have to start carrying a cloth to clean the mirror 





Hummm... wishing I was going the other way again... I love taking photos into sun, they seem to come out so very well for my style of photography...

So the longest write up for something under 10km - perhaps. It will also count as the slowest ride I suspect, but I am still enjoying the trike, the weather was great, the light fantastic and I enjoyed myself, but I'm hurting now... Probably too far, too soon I suspect. https://www.strava.com/activities/265861179


Edit: I also have my first encounter with a horse and rider.... luckily I know this horse & rider and though it was uneasy at first, the rider is keen to introduce the horse to new things and asked if she could bring the horse over to meet me... so I kept talking to the horse (as I would normally) and once he came over and had smelt me, we said hello and he realised there wasn't an issue.... I suspect not every encounter will be that easy, but as the rider and I chatted about recumbents (she is considering one for her bad back after a fall from a horse) the horse calmed down and was fine.


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Mar 2015)

They are a good set of photos and it's good to see that you are getting out and about however, how do you clean the trike after all the muddy trails with your physical problems? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> however, how do you clean the trike after all the muddy trails with your physical problems?


err... good question, well put. currently there is no answer because I haven't cleaned it yet...I suspect it will be a weekend job for my husband!


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Mar 2015)

I stopped over the road to take a quick snap of the latest greatest 41000 tonne Gin palace, being named by the Queen today. Britannia.


----------



## Crackle (10 Mar 2015)

^^^That thing is huge!

An easy 24 miles down the coast and back today. Took the Marin out which is the first time it's been used since I re-tasked it to a touring bike when the new mtn bike arrived. I'd forgotten what a lovely bike it was to ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/265945026

A few pics

The Liverpool skyline from Seacombe. You can find many excellent pics of this skyline online. This isn't one of them 





The Black Pearl at New brighton. Re-built after every storm.





All in all: A Crowtastic ride and coffee stop....ummmmmm, cake.......





oh and obviously that's one of those dual use signs, bikes left, pedestrains right and of course birds on top: Obvious.


----------



## Spartak (10 Mar 2015)

Took advantage of a day off & the glorious spring weather today. 

100km ride to Monmouth via Aust, Itton, Trellech & back via Tintern. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/265943977


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2015)

First decent ride of the year on my Focus Cayo. Rode the hilly way into Barnstaple then the hilly way to Bideford. Came back through Yelland and Fremington, turning off onto the Tarka Trail and back to Barnstaple. I followed the trail back to Braunton, went around the marshes and back home.
Glorious Spring day, sunny and a bit of warmth in the air.
Total 35.2 miles, 2125 feet of elevation gain and 14.6 mph average speed. Max speed 39.5 mph. 15 PRs and 14 other achievements.
Well happy with that - not bad for an old 'un!


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2015)

Today's ride is titled "I hate you Garmin"

I get bored riding the same roads and I'm always looking for some lanes I've not ridden before. Forecast for today was very good so out came ridewithgps last night and a hard 50 miler with about 5,500ft of climbing planned. Basic idea was Glossop - Marple - Disley - Rainow - Wildboarclough - Langley - Bollington - Poynton - Glossop.

Shorts were out again but, to tell the truth, it was a bit chilly as it was cloudy in Peak District. Pretty uneventful heading out. Stupid hilly of course but I've done quite a few "soft" Cheshire miles recently so I needed the masochistic miles to balance them out. I routed up Charity Lane off the Cat and Fiddle road......and it just sort of petered out after half a mile or so. Became a bridleway. But not the sort of bridleway you can have a sneaky ride on with a road bike. No, this had rocks all over it and a stream running down the middle. No idea of an alternative route so no option but to get off and walk. So I did....for a whole mile.

Here's what Charity Lane looks like (not my photo)





More bonkers hills but all was going OK until I got to Bollington. Now I know this village well enough but I hadn't noticed ridewithgps had sent me up a little lane called Beeston Brow. Never been up before. What a nightmare. 20%, irregular cobbles, sharp bends, broken tarmac

This is it (again not my photo)





Finally got home, legs shattered. Vowed to pay a bit more attention to ride mapping in the future


----------



## Geoff Crowther (10 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Today's ride is titled "I hate you Garmin"
> 
> I get bored riding the same roads and I'm always looking for some lanes I've not ridden before. Forecast for today was very good so out came ridewithgps last night and a hard 50 miler with about 5,500ft of climbing planned. Basic idea was Glossop - Marple - Disley - Rainow - Wildboarclough - Langley - Bollington - Poynton - Glossop.
> 
> ...


I rode up Beeston Brow for the first a few weeks ago. Actually, I chickened out abut 2/3 way up, frightened I'd fall off with my clips (that's my excuse). It really is a sod! Well done to you.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (10 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My ride today... the 5th on my trike and just shy of 10km... perhaps a touch too much for me because I promptly had to take some morphine when I got home but it was a thoroughly enjoyable ride punctuated by photos - but I did make it to the old Whitegate railway station. So I'll let them talk rather than me. 1 photo per km... (actually it was a lot more, but the 10 photo upload limit made me reduce the numbers I am going to inflict on you!  )
> 
> View attachment 82051
> 
> ...


 
Really pleased to see you getting out on that wonderful machine. I'd love one but, space, money and common sense prevail. i may have missed it on here but it's the first time I've seen your trike. Take care and enjoy!


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Mar 2015)

The afternoon off & a little bit of sunshine meant a window of opportunity for a ride so just a 31 mile loop on one of my regular mid-week routes around the New Forest, taking in Furzley, Bolderwood, Emery Down & Minstead.

Nothing much of note on this ride other than I have noticed there would appear to be a slight improvement in the attitude of the local drivers lately which I must say is very welcome after my near miss a couple of months ago has left me a little over cautious on recent rides.

Oh, & I did consume my first fly of the year today!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/265964467






I come across a lone holly tree this afternoon still loaded with berries although I'm not sure whether this is meant to be a sign of a good or a bad summer?






There's still peace & quiet on the forest roads at the moment but come a few more weeks & that'll change.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Really pleased to see you getting out on that wonderful machine. I'd love one but, space, money and common sense prevail. i may have missed it on here but it's the first time I've seen your trike. Take care and enjoy!


I've taken my Rohloff hub over from the Thorn Nomad... its set so that I only need to switch an axel plate over and the wheel will go straight back on to the Nomad.
So front derailleur and Rohloff Hub - plenty of gears!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (10 Mar 2015)

With my End to End gettin' closer by the day I realised I've done no serious distances for a while. So, with a good forecast, I set off on the road bike for lunch at the cafe here:






I charged down the A6 then out through Woodford, Alderley Edge and Chelford. Hi to the three folks riding in close formation in, what looked like, GB kit; two blokes and a young lady. Despite my friendly "hi" as they passed, they blanked me. I find it so annoying; p'raps it's just me.

Sneaking up on the Lovell telescope, it tried, and failed miserably, to hide behind the tress.






The cafe was filled with friendly cyclists. Having fuelled up with the most glorious of bacon butties, a large Americano and a sumptuous frangipan cake I reversed the route to get back home.

There were plenty of other cyclists about, including a young woman who flew past me as I waited for the red light at the bridge under the railway at Chelford. It's not only narrow, but a blind bend. Heaven knows what the consequences might've bin if she'd met a wagon coming t'other way. Maybe she was Superwoman; made of steel?

I had a great ride. 45 miles in 4 hours, including lunch. Might not seem much to some of you but it's a longish ride for me and, by my standards, quite quick (14mph average). I was pleased with myself anyway.

PS Shameless reminder that I'm doing LEJOG in May for Cancer Research UK. See my page at www.justgiving.com/geoff-crowther


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> I rode up Beeston Brow for the first a few weeks ago. Actually, I chickened out abut 2/3 way up, frightened I'd fall off with my clips (that's my excuse). It really is a sod! Well done to you.



I nearly came to a standstill but thankfully I've fitted a new cassette with a 27 tooth sprocket and that was just enough. The gradient is hard but the surface makes it a real challenge


----------



## Saluki (10 Mar 2015)

Just in from a quick wee ride from mine down to the Marriotts for a couple of hundred yards and then along Gunton Lane into Costessey (That's Coss-ey for the non-Norfolk among you). I made the mistake of cutting the corner off and going up Falgate Road and had forgotten just how uppy it is. It rises a good 110' over not flipping far enough. I got half way up and saw the sign for Carrs Lane or whatever it's called but I read it as Carbs . Down the other side was nice though. I followed the road around, over the river and to the Drayton End of the Marriotts Way. I jumped on the cyclepath and then rode home.

I got to the top of the hill to turn right to get to the wee cyclepath home and discovered, after 2 full cycles of the traffic lights, that the filter light for turning right was broken. I left all the cars and got of and pushed across the road via the Pelican Crossing then got back on and rode home. I had discovered by now the Garmin had failed to record anything so I just popped my stopwatch on to record my stationary time. 3 whole wasted minutes at those lights. Heigh ho. It was nice in the sun anyway.

6.97 miles(wish I'd ridden down the road now) in 36.45 or so minutes. Taking off the 3 stationary minutes and putting the course into Garmin Connect manually, as it's a fun ride and I'll do it again. Gorgeous day out so it would just be wrong to not take advantage of it.

I took Hubster's Vivitar on my handlebars. He will see how steep that hill was. People from Yorkshire please stop laughing already.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (10 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Just in from a quick wee ride from mine down to the Marriotts for a couple of hundred yards and then along Gunton Lane into Costessey (That's Coss-ey for the non-Norfolk among you). I made the mistake of cutting the corner off and going up Falgate Road and had forgotten just how uppy it is. It rises a good 110' over not flipping far enough. I got half way up and saw the sign for Carrs Lane or whatever it's called but I read it as Carbs . Down the other side was nice though. I followed the road around, over the river and to the Drayton End of the Marriotts Way. I jumped on the cyclepath and then road home.
> 
> I got to the top of the hill to turn right to get to the wee cyclepath home and discovered, after 2 full cycles of the traffic lights, that the filter light for turning right was broken. I left all the cars and got of and pushed across the road via the Pelican Crossing then got back on and rode home. I had discovered by now the Garmin had failed to record anything so I just popped my stopwatch on to record my stationary time. 3 whole wasted minutes at those lights. Heigh ho. It was nice in the sun anyway.
> 
> ...


 
How did you know I was laughin' Saluki?


----------



## Glow worm (10 Mar 2015)

Had the afternoon off so sauntered over to Wicken Fen (again!). Although I do go there a lot, I never get bored as there's always plenty to see and the largely traffic free routes make it a joy.






Nice light here in the flatlands today.






Was pleased to see a couple of Whooper swans. They have yellow beaks rather than the more orange ones of our native mutes. This pair will be heading back to Iceland or Siberia any day now.






Further along, a roe deer out for a paddle.






On Burwell Fen, there was a roadblock- the Konik ponies.






One was intrigued by my bicycle and stared at it for ages. I reckon he fancied a go on it!

I followed a barn owl hunting the verge for a good half a mile on the approach to Swaffham Prior. One day I'll get a photo of one. Home by dusk just as my hands started to freeze!


----------



## gbb (10 Mar 2015)

Miniscule stuff in the scheme of things, but driving home tonight, suns still shining.....despite my poor showing on the bike lately (like 2 years worth )...I thought....'I'm getting out there when I get home if there's still enough light'
The urge was like the old days. Just half an hour, i'll push along and make the most of it, build some fitness, speed, whatever, just get out there and get those lungs working again.
But I got home, got my gear on super quick...and our hairdresser turned up ...we'd forgotten he was due.
The wife said GO...half an hour and mine will be done, you can quick wash your hair when you get back...and so it was.
Twenty minutes, pushing as hard as I could...it's nothing, but it's a small step towards where I used to be.


----------



## thetribe (10 Mar 2015)

21.1 miles in the sunshine after work, sadly still bloody windy and cold. Really getting cheesed off with this wind now, it's a bloody nightmare at work too trying to keep hold of letters when there's a gust catches you unawares when you turn a corner. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/266038941


----------



## Dark46 (10 Mar 2015)

Well looking at the weather is decided I tackle my first proper hill on the Orro. 

While I was cycling along Naas Lane in cruise mode is was thinking of where I could go. I decided on Horsepools hill which we in the club called Edge. 

So at the end of Naas Lane I hung a left towards Brookethorpe then right at the roundabout towards Edge. I started up the hill and the road surface kept changing from smooth to rough. To be honest I was getting a bit worried on how it was going to work out. I passed a woman on a Giant hybrid who seemed to be struggling, that just spurred me on. Well I made it up without getting out of the saddle. 
With the club went usually stop to wait for stragglers (me) but I just carried on. I went straight into Stroud and then turned right by Tesco and on to Cainscross. Basically just carried on following the road to Stonehouse and then the usual way home. 

I just took it steady not the Way back but trying to keep the average speed above 15. There was too much headwind to think about segment chasing on the home stretches.

All in all it was just over 20 miles and over 15 mph average and 900 ft climbing. But best of all for me I improved my PB over Edge by 3m16s


----------



## Donger (10 Mar 2015)

Got my bike back from at Gloucester Bikes yesterday after work, and took it out on a ride down the lanes today to make sure it's running OK. A lovely late afternoon 20 mile ride. Plenty of other riders out enjoying the sunny Spring weather (the daffodils are out now around Saul and Framilode, and it was warm enough for me to wear my shorts for the first time this year). Hung around for a nice sunset over the Severn tonight., then rode back with a lad from Eastington who was going the same way. Turns out he's my LBS mechanic's next door neighbour. It's a small world.


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Mar 2015)

On such a gloriously sunny day, there was no excuse.

Commuted in to work, (which means the heavier Revolt) looking forward to an extended return, taking advantage of an early 4pm finish . It was nice and warm over the first half, but as I was aiming for 32 miles to get my half century in, the sun would be setting by the time I got back. Without a cloud in the sky, the temperature duly plunged from 8C to about 2C as I got to Armathwaite with 10 miles to go. Dragged the Revolt up Station Hill for the first time, which went well, and stopped at the top to switch on the lights. Trundled back home with 32.1 miles on the clock and a good workout 

Saw lots of riders out today, taking advantage of the weather.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm about to sign up with these people
> 
> https://www.eta.co.uk/breakdown/bicycle/
> 
> £18 a year and cover punctures which I can no longer fix myself. You just need to be further than a mile from your home!



I've thought about signing up to them,but it seems too good to be true. It would certainly offer peace of mind to know they'd be there to help!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I found a few years back that I can sometimes struggle to fix a puncture without wearing glasses so I now carry a cheap pair in my bag for emergencies. Is your eyesight so bad that glasses don't help?



I can't work out visual depth and distance close up because of the one eye sight. I'm ok riding(thankfully)but fixing fiddly bike things has me in bits! Anyway, before the eye went i wasn't the best puncture fixer,i always had a bit of the tube sticking out. 
I always remember going for an apprentice engineering job at Mullard's in Blackburn when i left school. I didn't want it but my dad insisted,.What would you do if you were out on your bike and the chain snapped they asked? Take it home for my dad to fix i replied. Needless to say i didn't get the job!.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2015)

I managed just over 19 miles last night after work. It was blooming cold as well,i'm glad i got wrapped up! 
I saw my first road kill of the year. It was a cat that someone i assume had moved onto the pavement to avoid it being squished. Not a nice sight for us animal lovers!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've thought about signing up to them,but it seems too good to be true. It would certainly offer peace of mind to know they'd be there to help!


I need to find out if they only cover roads or if cyclists are allowed to breakdown on bridlepaths and converted railways! So far my email has got nowhere. I shall ring then today if I remember, but I know what you mean about being too good to be true! I have in the past seen other companies advertising it as well though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

I was out again this morning, and given the forecast I wanted to make sure I had the best of the light, so I was up and out earlier today... well up at the normal time, I just left doing my nebuliser until after my ride 

So another fine cold morning with some excellent light, though I don't think it was as good as yesterday's but still excellent. I'll let the pictures talk because there is only so much you can say about cycling the same converted railway!






The start and already showing signs of being a good photogenic ride!





The Hawthorn is starting to leaf! Mind you so is the Elder and Honeysuckle!





A pleasant patch of light along the way





And a touch more, but lacking yesterday's magic, at the moment.





Same time, same place? Not quite, I'm half an hour earlier today and it shows in the shadows! (there is an almost identical picture from yesterday!)





Now there is a touch of magic in the light!





Horses crossing... And almost my turn around point.





Time for home. Looking south west and the clouds are clearly building up on the horizon.





But not before I have had chance to sit and contemplate life at my favourite patch of trees. These silver birch catch the light wonderfully and they are so calming to just stop alongside and sit and listen to the wildlife. Just around the corner is the A556 and you have to time the photos correctly not to see lorries on it! But they are still beautiful trees and I find them very calming.

10.7km in errr, well a long time really  https://www.strava.com/activities/266395651
Home now and the weather has completely changed! cold, overcast and windy. The rain has just arrived!


----------



## Alex H (11 Mar 2015)

It was my intention today to find some different roads, that I had not been on before and perhaps even take some new photos. (St Cyr is a nice village, but there's only so much to see ).

So after a few km on back roads through the forest that is this part of the Haute Vienne, I find myself again below the chateau at Rochechouart 

You haven't seen it like this though- it"s got scaffolding  (renovation work courtesy of those nice chaps at the EU)






A couple of hundred metres later, there was a difficult choice;






No contest - I chose the flat route to the left (out of pic )

After a few more km, arrived at Pressignac, where, next to the Mairie, is this wooden carving of "Marcellis le Forgeron" (blacksmith) - Why or who, I have no idea.






So back towards Rochechouart via Chassenon, where those nice EU chaps are spending even more money to put a roof over the Roman thermal baths.

Snuck into Rochechouart via the old railway line, which is now part of a 14km walking / MTB trail. This view taken towards the newly refurbished railway station (yes, those EU chaps again )






Having walked the entire route a couple of years ago, I can assure you it is not all like this 

35km in just under 2 hours - too hot for the way I was dressed, but enjoyable nevertheless.


----------



## Donger (11 Mar 2015)

Thought I'd go for a nice ride in the Cotswolds while I had my car M.O.T. tested. Sounded like a plan .... then I discovered it was Gold Cup Week, and it started to look like a _*massive*_ mistake.

Turned out alright, though, as I had just discovered that there was a tooth missing on my cassette in one of the middle gears, and I was running out of time to get it fixed before my weekend audax. A quarter of a mile into my ride, what should I find but an Evans Cycles! (I know what some of you are thinking, but give them their due). They sorted me out straight away with a new 11/32 cassette, fitted within 20 minutes or so for just over £17 . Result!

I carried on along Wymans Lane to Southam. There was a bit of a traffic jam near the racecourse, but it turns out that travelling by bike is by far the best way to get around when the racegoing traffic hits town. Breezed past all of it easily, and made my way onto Cleeve Hill. This is a lovely long drag all the way up and along the side of an escarpment with Cotswold stone cliffs on the right and breathtaking views to the left over the vale of Gloucester towards the Malvern Hills. It's the hill you see in the background if you watch the racing on the telly, and it goes on... and on ....and on for miles. Pleased to say I got up it in one, and before I knew it I was in Winchcombe. From there, I took a right up a tiny lane that led to Sudely Castle and onwards up Sudely Hill/Round Hill. There, I'm rather ashamed to admit that I may have got off and walked a bit (just don't tell anyone). Remounted after missing a hundred yards or so of this brutal little beast of a hill, and carried on towards Roel Gate - a crossroads in the middle of nowhere, but one which anyone who does the BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride might be familiar with. All of my outward route was accompanied by the background noise of private helicopters overhead, making it feel for a moment like I was in the lead in the TdF.

I stopped and turned around when I reached the highest point, and had a good swig while standing with my back to Guiting Wood, looking out over the escarpment at fantastic downward views towards Winchcombe below. Lovely. Then I re-traced my route back to the Toyota dealership in Cheltenham to pick up my car. It turns out it wasn't a mistake to arrange my M.O.T. for Gold Cup Week - I've never enjoyed an M.O.T. so much.

What _*were*_ massive mistakes, however, were:
(1) Getting togged out in rain jacket, waterproof overtrousers and neoprene overshoes (because they said it was going to rain); I boiled in the bag.
(2) Leaving my camera at home (because they said it was going to rain) - there would have been great photo ops above Winchcombe, at Sudeley Castle and a fantastic view of Cheltenham Racecourse from half way back down Cleeve Hill.;
(3) Forgetting not to breathe in when downwind of a dead badger.

A lovely way to pass a bit of dead time, and a route that I'd recommend to anyone. .
Cheers, _Donger._ p.s. It didn't rain. p.p.s. Back at the nice swish customer lounge of the Toyota dealership I drank their complimentary cold water dispenser dry!


----------



## Saluki (11 Mar 2015)

Today was new towbar for the car day - finally saved up for one. We drove off to Horstead, near Coltishall and dropped the car off and retrieved the bikes from the back of the car and off we toddled towards Aylsham, via the Bure Valley Path. We found the path easily enough, as I'd put the route in my Garmin last night and got it to loop us back by road as there is only so much hard mud dirt tracking that my fillings will stand.
We rode along and stopped at Buxton Station. I say station, Kings Cross it is not.



No point waiting as there are no trains until the weekend.



You can see the cycle path and footpath to the left of the fence.
We carried on and over a couple of little bridges, stopped for 5 minutes and chatted with a lady with 2 Lurchers. Had a cuddle with the dogs and got out of the way of a grumpy jogger. Why do it if it makes your face look like the wind has changed?
We carried on and stopped at the top of a wee bridge and looked over. Very pretty.



Then onwards to Aylsham Tesco as I needed a wee and Hubster needed a butty. I had one of my meal bars with me. Raspberry and White Chocolate so not inclined to share. I had half a tomato too. It was a mahoosive tomato. When I asked Hubs to grab a couple of tomatoes, I didn't mean one's the size of cricket balls. I managed the flesh of one and put the pips in the bin. I am not keen on pips.

At the end of the path there is the Bure Valley Railway Station:






The trains run between Aylsham and Wroxham during the school hols and all summer. Never been on but walked along and waved at the grockles from time to time.

From Aylsham, we went back via the Coltishall Road. Firstly we went up a road that has no exit unless you are on foot or on a bike. Getting across the A140 was time consuming. Then we braved the road from Hell for a couple of hundred yards and turned off onto a B road which was a lot better for our nerves. We followed it all the way to Horstead and finished at the top of the wee hill.

14.3 miles in 1:20:42, we were not in a hurry. Anyway, you can't hurry over rutted and narrow cyclepaths and you definitely can't hurry into a headwind. On the way back we really knew that we were not in the valley any longer.
Great ride. Sun shone, I'm up on my monthly target and life is good. We have booked to go for a quick weekend away this month so going to get some riding in around the Winchester side of the New Forest while a friend house sits for us.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (11 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Today was new towbar for the car day - finally saved up for one. We drove off to Horstead, near Coltishall and dropped the car off and retrieved the bikes from the back of the car and off we toddled towards Aylsham, via the Bure Valley Path. We found the path easily enough, as I'd put the route in my Garmin last night and got it to loop us back by road as there is only so much hard mud dirt tracking that my fillings will stand.
> We rode along and stopped at Buxton Station. I say station, Kings Cross it is not.
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know there was another Buxton, in addition to the well known one near us. Yer learn summat new every day, don'tcha?


----------



## Saluki (11 Mar 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Didn't know there was another Buxton, in addition to the well known one near us. Yer learn summat new every day, don'tcha?


Buxton in Lamas technically. Lamas one side and Buxton the other.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2015)

my ride today included having to ride past another cyclist lying on the road surrounded by paramedics ......makes you think a bit


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2015)

7 miles this day, on my usual course for warm up rides, the first day I could ride in 1 layer and no insulating gloves, just cycling gloves. Temps got to near 15C(or 60F) here today. Enough of the snow has melted off my trail extension that I can use it. The main trails get cleared, but not my extension, as a matter of fact it seems snow gets piled there from the road. Very few others out there except for an older fellow walking in the countryside, and another very old fellow on an mtb like mine, only newer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Today was new towbar for the car day - finally saved up for one. We drove off to Horstead, near Coltishall and dropped the car off and retrieved the bikes from the back of the car and off we toddled towards Aylsham, via the Bure Valley Path. We found the path easily enough, as I'd put the route in my Garmin last night and got it to loop us back by road as there is only so much hard mud dirt tracking that my fillings will stand.
> We rode along and stopped at Buxton Station. I say station, Kings Cross it is not.
> 
> 
> ...


Kings Cross of Fifteen Inch-gauge, though, I'm sure.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2015)

A belated report from Tuesday ...

I wanted to get a 100 km ride in for the 'metric century a month' challenge. I have one lined up for the end of the month [see signature link below, and sign up if you fancy it!] but anything could happen between now and then so I wanted to make the most of a sunny day with less wind than usual and get this ride in to take the pressure off me.

I am slowly getting fitter so I thought I would tackle something fairly challenging. I devised a hilly loop and set myself the target of getting round in 6 hours or less. That's an average of 16.7 km/hr or about 10.5 mph. Not particularly quick, but this was a lumpy route. Check out the profile ... Those lumps are measured in metres, _not_ feet! 







By my recent standards, that is quite challenging so I was keen to see if I could beat my arbitrary time limit. I set off at 11:21 so I needed to be home by 17:21, and I had decided to go round the block at the end of the ride if necessary to clock up my 100 kms.

The route: Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood rd, Draper Ln, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Long Causeway, Mereclough, Walk Mill, A646, A671, Deerplay, Bacup, A681, Sharneyford, Walsden, Calderbrook, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake, Milnrow, Newhey, A640, Denshaw, Buckstones, B6114, Ringstone Edge, Rishworth, Ripponden, A58 climb, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, Cragg Rd descent, Mytholmroyd, Greenway, Hebden Bridge including a loop round the block to clock up the last few hundred metres.

A few pictures from the ride:

Hollingworth Lake with the elevated M62 in the distance





They still think Saddleworth is in Yorkshire, NOT Greater Manchester!





View over Dowry Reservoir of the A640 climb of Denshaw Moor towards Buckstones





Nice in the sun, but boy, it would have been bleak up there a few weeks ago!!!





Looking up the A640 from March Hill to Buckstones Moss. (Emley Moor in far distance.)





Ok, ok, I know you are all throbbing with anticipation ... Did I, or did I not make it back inside my 6 hour target? 







Yay!


----------



## sgl5gjr (12 Mar 2015)

Been busy with the business to log my rides here but even still managed to get out...... on 3 rides (other than customer bike test rides) I did a 13.2 mile on a refurbished Claud Butler Shinobi MTB (now for sale) a 28.2 mile on my Roadie through some nice Fenland villages and a 12.1 mile with Mrs Sgl on her roadie...and she is getting more confident every ride.... and hopefully now I have fitted a shorter stem for her longer rides.....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A nice 25 mile ride starting in North Oxford on my Brompton. I had a lovely breeze behind me on the way out and had to work a bit on my return. After a recent discussion elsewhere on CC about 'honking' up hills on a Brompton, I can confirm it's possible and actually quite a good way to get up some of the steeper inclines. *All my experiences to date indicate that this folder will be a very good bike to tour on this summer.*
> 
> View attachment 82244


The Grampies over on CrazyGuyOnABike tour in Bike Friday's so why not.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope they are OK after their accident. I'll head over the CGOAB and have a read.


me too. Steve has a dislocated shoulder and a badly broken scapula and Dodie has escaped with cuts and bruises. They are positive though and talking about having plenty of time to recover in for their next planned tour in 4 months time, but I know from experience (sadly) that that is the only way you can be.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just been reading their blog


yep  I had been following it though tend to catch up on it once a week, as with others I follow.


----------



## BSRU (12 Mar 2015)

A 69km ride earlier with 900m of going up, plotted a course which had me riding into the wind for the first half then thankfully mostly a tailwind on the way home.
The first 50km was harder than expected with the gusty head wind for most of it plus 765m of going up in that first 50km.
Warm dry weather but 100% overcast so no sun on view.

Bad news when I got home, no cake of any description available.


----------



## MikeW-71 (12 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> Today was new towbar for the car day - finally saved up for one. We drove off to Horstead, near Coltishall and dropped the car off and retrieved the bikes from the back of the car and off we toddled towards Aylsham, via the Bure Valley Path. We found the path easily enough, as I'd put the route in my Garmin last night and got it to loop us back by road as there is only so much hard mud dirt tracking that my fillings will stand.
> We rode along and stopped at Buxton Station. I say station, Kings Cross it is not.


Ooooh! It's like our Laal Ratty  I'll have to see about paying a visit.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2015)

Ride of two half's . first part a test commute to work .A trail run from Anstey to Quorn 6.9 miles .I took it a a steady pace to see how long it would take so I could get to work without being a sweaty wreck. Got there in 27 mins at an average of 15 mph!! I should take it easy more often I normally average 12 mph I think I had a bit of a tailwind. So commuting odd days will soon begin. Second part was a bit more challenging the last local climb not to be climbed needed doing . so off from Quorn through Woodhouse to Woodhouse eaves to the foot of beacon hill . on and upward a slow steady climb at around 6 mph and the climb was done .Amazed myself by getting up climb in the middle ring not needing to drop into the lower gears. I have now starting climbing at bit more out of the saddle instead of spinning in the lower gears at it seems to work for me .16.5 miles done at 12.5mph in nice warm weather if a bit blustery.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2015)

13 rider said:


> Ride of two half's . first part a test commute to work .A trail run from Anstey to Quorn 6.9 miles .I took it a a steady pace to see how long it would take so I could get to work without being a sweaty wreck. Got there in 27 mins at an average of 15 mph!! I should take it easy more often I normally average 12 mph I think I had a bit of a tailwind. So commuting odd days will soon begin. Second part was a bit more challenging the last local climb not to be climbed needed doing . so off from Quorn through Woodhouse to Woodhouse eaves to the foot of beacon hill . on and upward a slow steady climb at around 6 mph and the climb was done .Amazed myself by getting up climb in the middle ring not needing to drop into the lower gears. I have now starting climbing at bit more out of the saddle instead of spinning in the lower gears at it seems to work for me .16.5 miles done at 12.5mph in nice warm weather if a bit blustery.


Very often if you take your time and ride with no pressure/expectations you can end up being faster than if you are trying to 'push on' and rush, I think it is to do with being relaxed on the bike.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (12 Mar 2015)

Haven't been out on my mtb since I bought the Thorn Sherpa last October. Thinking about riding the whole of the Great Glen Way on my End to End I thought it was time I got back on a bit o' rough stuff. So I set off up Highgate Road, branching off onto the track I know as Dimpus Gate. I paused on my way through the village to congratulate Rob Hayles on being selected as part of the team which will attempt to break the human-powered vehicle speed record in Nevada this coming September. He's a friendly guy, and wished me a pleasant ride.

So, up Dimpus Gate to the col at South Head, then down to this junction.






I took the right turn down here, Beet Lane.






It's a pretty rough descent, but, despite my ineptitude, I managed it without tumbling off. Then, through Chinley to Buxworth (or Bugsworth, as the locals would have it) and the canal basin. I followed the canal towpath to New Mills before returning to Hayfield via the Sett Valley Trail.






That made for a pleasant pootle of just over 12 miles. The bonus being, it's feeling like Spring really is on the way.

Anyone out there ridden the length of the Great Glen Way (not the cycleway, which, apparently, doesn't exist anymore)? I'll give it a go anyway but just wondering what it'll be like on the fully-laden Sherpa.


----------



## Archeress (12 Mar 2015)

I haven't ridden since 22 February due to my depression, amongst other things. I had a CBT appointment at 1pm down in North Common and although I _really really_ didn't feel like cycling I managed to get out on the bike eventually. I packed some sandwiches and an apple and also made a flask up. I also put my new pocket camera in my breast pocket. I planned on joining the Bristol to Bath railway path and the surgery was just off the path at North Common. I didn't plan on pushing too hard, having left 90 minutes to do the 9ish miles and eat my sandwiches before the appointment. I was glad I cycled when I got down to the Hambrook lights on the ring road. They were doing more roadworks there and there were long queues in the direction that I would have been travelling. I made my way from there on a direct route to Rodway Common and dropped down the zig zag path to the railway path. I stopped at the old station at Warmley to eat my sandwiches and then cycled the mile or so onto North Common and the appointment. After the appointment I cycled back to warmley for tea and cake before riding back round the ringroad. I got home to find that I had got some nice speed on the way home, picking up a QOM and a lot of PRs. The photos below are of things that are recognisable if you've cycled the railway path.
















Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/267015286/overview

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Anyone out there ridden the length of the Great Glen Way (not the cycleway, which, apparently, doesn't exist anymore)? I'll give it a go anyway but just wondering what it'll be like on the fully-laden Sherpa.



walked it many years ago. It would be passable with care, though there were a few rough sections back then... they have probably been sorted out by now given we walked it the year it opened. We got bored with it - too many trees in the way and you never saw any of the views. It may have changed now, but we got so bored that we took a day out part way along and actually went up a side glen for a day's walk as a break from it and then walked 2 sections in one day. 

Did some of it on our Nomad's back in 2012 as well - but there were sections we baled from just taking one look at them was enough - I can't remember exactly where it was but even the incline up onto the single track - probably around the start of Loch Lochy was enough to put us off...there may be sections you have to bale to the road for, but you should be able to manage most of it I think.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (12 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> walked it many years ago. It would be passable with care, though there were a few rough sections back then... they have probably been sorted out by now given we walked it the year it opened. We got bored with it - too many trees in the way and you never saw any of the views. It may have changed now, but we got so bored that we took a day out part way along and actually went up a side glen for a day's walk as a break from it and then walked 2 sections in one day.
> 
> Did some of it on our Nomad's back in 2012 as well - but there were sections we baled from just taking one look at them was enough - I can't remember exactly where it was but even the incline up onto the single track - probably around the start of Loch Lochy was enough to put us off...there may be sections you have to bale to the road for, but you should be able to manage most of it I think.


Thanks Emma, I'll bear your comments in mind.


----------



## BSRU (12 Mar 2015)

That last final climb over this hill.


----------



## fatjel (13 Mar 2015)

First 100 miler yesterday with @Cold Snail .. Did a trial run of the Man of Kent audax .. Sort of.
Used an old gps track but managed 183.4 km which is close enough to think I'll make the full 200k
Need to spend more time cycling and less in the Pub of course


https://app.strava.com/activities/267222131


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Mar 2015)

fatjel said:


> First 100 miler yesterday with @Cold Snail .. Did a trial run of the Man of Kent audax .. Sort of.
> Used an old gps track but managed 183.4 km which is close enough to think I'll make the full 200k
> Need to spend more time cycling and less in the Pub of course
> 
> ...


----------



## Cold Snail (13 Mar 2015)

fatjel said:


> First 100 miler yesterday with @Cold Snail .. Did a trial run of the Man of Kent audax .. Sort of.
> Used an old gps track but managed 183.4 km which is close enough to think I'll make the full 200k
> Need to spend more time cycling and less in the Pub of course
> 
> ...



A few photos.






4m30s wait at the level crossing.






We decided to skip the marshes and head up towards Ashford, this is at Evegate.






Last (intended) stop in Headcorn to fill the bottles one last time.






The end, Golden Green at around 9pm.






Two punctures on the £65 Tesco bike, one in the last 5-6 miles which was rather annoying.
This ride was almost double my previous best and apart from a numb right hand, I feel much better afterwards than I did on the 100k.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Mar 2015)

Whilst not a patch on @fatjel and @Cold Snail efforts, I forced myself out for the first time in a month. First time on a bike since episode 5, and since I'd been festering mentally all morning I thought a brief pedal would help.
Out with the MTB, since all the others I wear clipless with and I didn't fancy that given the state of my legs. Quickly became apparent which muscles have been destroyed this time, and I managed a grand total of 3.2 miles in about 30 minutes. Hard going but I've been here before so I have to grit my teeth, get my head down and get on with it. Physio has advised same rebuilding pattern again so that means a 'proper' ride every third day, which I was still following up until a month ago.
Nice to be back out again though


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Whilst not a patch on @fatjel and @Cold Snail efforts, I forced myself out for the first time in a month. First time on a bike since episode 5, and since I'd been festering mentally all morning I thought a brief pedal would help.
> Out with the MTB, since all the others I wear clipless with and I didn't fancy that given the state of my legs. Quickly became apparent which muscles have been destroyed this time, and I managed a grand total of 3.2 miles in about 30 minutes. Hard going but I've been here before so I have to grit my teeth, get my head down and get on with it. Physio has advised same rebuilding pattern again so that means a 'proper' ride every third day, which I was still following up until a month ago.
> Nice to be back out again though


glad you are back out. 3 miles shatters me, then I have a long gentle downhill home. Roughly the same speed as well! Hard to accept given I did a 100 miler last summer, not to mention my various tours and frequent 100km days plus the 70km commute 3 times a week, but it is better than nothing and I suspect you had the same smile on your face that I did when I got out for the first time last week!


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Mar 2015)

Perfect conditions for a jolly today.






https://www.strava.com/activities/267536263


----------



## Glow worm (13 Mar 2015)

Sneaked out for a quick 13 mile POETS day ride after work, as the forecast for the weekend is gloomy. Caught up with an old pal on the Lodes Way which was good. Only took one photo.




This is Tubney Fen, one of my favourite quiet routes hereabouts. As a miserable sod, I like being able to go for ages without seeing a soul, though when I do see old pals its always good too. 

Not much about birdwise on the flatlands today, apart from a distant short eared owl. Plenty of fieldfares still lurking overhead- soon to be replaced I hope by swallows.


----------



## Spartak (14 Mar 2015)

Archeress said:


> I haven't ridden since 22 February due to my depression, amongst other things. I had a CBT appointment at 1pm down in North Common and although I _really really_ didn't feel like cycling I managed to get out on the bike eventually. I packed some sandwiches and an apple and also made a flask up. I also put my new pocket camera in my breast pocket. I planned on joining the Bristol to Bath railway path and the surgery was just off the path at North Common. I didn't plan on pushing too hard, having left 90 minutes to do the 9ish miles and eat my sandwiches before the appointment. I was glad I cycled when I got down to the Hambrook lights on the ring road. They were doing more roadworks there and there were long queues in the direction that I would have been travelling. I made my way from there on a direct route to Rodway Common and dropped down the zig zag path to the railway path. I stopped at the old station at Warmley to eat my sandwiches and then cycled the mile or so onto North Common and the appointment. After the appointment I cycled back to warmley for tea and cake before riding back round the ringroad. I got home to find that I had got some nice speed on the way home, picking up a QOM and a lot of PRs. The photos below are of things that are recognisable if you've cycled the railway path.
> 
> View attachment 82257
> 
> ...


 
Nice ride @Archeress
Kudos for the QOM


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Mar 2015)

Went out at about 6am on the steel bike as need to get the miles in for doing the 100 mile ride at Eroica in June. Went out on my normal spin towards Radstock and then back through Keynsham and back to Bath along the cycle path. It was a bit chilly but no wind and now watching the six nations rewind on bbc2 with a pot of coffee.


----------



## mooseracer (14 Mar 2015)

After 4 weeks and 2 days off the bike I thought it was time to get out there again, lazy so and so.

0.7 miles and a world of pain, but woohoo! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/267874986


----------



## Spartak (14 Mar 2015)

Bravo @mooseracer


----------



## mooseracer (14 Mar 2015)




----------



## mooseracer (14 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> Bravo @mooseracer



Target is a coffee in Waitrose  give me a shout if you're heading over


----------



## Spartak (14 Mar 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Target is a coffee in Waitrose  give me a shout if you're heading over



.... and cake ???


----------



## mooseracer (14 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> .... and cake ???



I reckon we'll have earn't it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2015)

101.5 miles of very hard work to get my March Imperial Century done.

Set of at 5:30am, was dry and cloudy so no problems with ice therefore the Allez came out for only the second time this year. Did my usual extended loop to get out of Leicester, so by the time I hit countryside I had done 10 miles and was only a couple of miles from home. 

I headed south down the A5199 and through Kilby, at this point I realised the wind was coming from a north easterly direction and so I decided to change course and head into it and went up to Melton Mowbray on the B6047, blimey that is a bloody lumpy road! 

Once at Melton Mowbray I decided to head north westerly on the A606 to Nottingham, this was even lumpier! Whilst heading to Melton Mowbray I had worked out I should be able to turn around at Nottingham and go back on myself to get back to Leicester and cover 100 miles. However at around 50 miles I went down a bloody steep hill (Upper Broughton / Nether Broughton area) and I decided there was no way I was going to be riding back up it! 

At this point I stopped for a comfort break and decided to eat one of the two double deckers I had with me, it must have been colder than I thought as it was like rock (the chocolate!)

Anyway got to Nottingham and looped round and down into Loughborough, I then for some stupid reason decided to go do Beacon Hill, I reached it at 80 miles and thought I was going to die as I crawled up it. After that there was the shorted climb up Warren Hill and I then looped back round into Leicester. Time for a cup of tea (or three) 

https://www.strava.com/activities/267911125


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 101.5 miles of very hard work to get my March Imperial Century done.
> 
> Set of at 5:30am, was dry and cloudy so no problems with ice therefore the Allez came out for only the second time this year. Did my usual extended loop to get out of Leicester, so by the time I hit countryside I had done 10 miles and was only a couple of miles from home.
> 
> ...


Brougton hill !!! Nasty climb as for beacon hill after 80 m !! I climbed that for the first time this week after 10 m and struggled .did you go through anstey if so you rode pass my house I would have waved  Well done on a epic ride I am in awe .


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Mar 2015)

@Supersuperleeds 

Good one! I intended to do mine this weekend, but I've been clobbered by flu all week. Not sure I could manage the 1.5 miles!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2015)

13 rider said:


> Brougton hill !!! Nasty climb as for beacon hill after 80 m !! I climbed that for the first time this week after 10 m and struggled .did you go through anstey if so you rode pass my house I would have waved  Well done on epic ride I in awe .



I mised Anstey out as I went through Groby and Ratby to get round to the South.

I've done Beacon Hill a few times now, every time I go up it I realise why I haven't done it for a while.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2015)

Today's ride was unsurprisingly up the Whitegate Way yet again, but with an added twist - wheel spin! ahhhh even before I had covered 25m I was in trouble with mud! My rear tyre is a Schwalbe Marathon XR and is not suitable for deep mud in leaves... and this is exactly what I had and I don't have the strength in my legs to go to 2nd gear and gently push, but first gear was spinning the wheel with no grip... not a good start and it did not bode well for several other 'muddy spots' either...

After that bit I was grateful for some firm hardcore that my rear tyre could grip on.  happy again now. It was a cold dull day and the light was flat. Not a good day for photography; in fact I struggled to come up with anything to be honest... some of you might be grateful for this, but not me, I'm afraid. This week has produced some excellent light and a couple of photos that are now on the shortlist for next year's family calendar, at least I have been informed of this by my mother 

After that not much happened. I said hello to a couple of dogs, met a miserable person a on a bike, said hello to everyone else and rode very slowly onwards towards the scout camp where the next muddy spot was and yep - I had problems there as well, problems to the extent that almost meant me getting off the trike to push it through the mud! But I managed to recover and rock the bike out of the problem!The scout camp is in use this weekend, so the tents and a few tarps are up - tarps at sleeping height not shelter height, I was pleased to see. 

After that it was just on to the station and a touch further to make sure I went as far as last time.







So why has she photo'ed some leaves - I can hear it. Well for those of us in the know, these leaves are pure heaven - well not these ones because they are alongside a dog walking area and not suitable for eating , but it does mean the ones down at the very far end are also growing and normally would mean Wild Garlic Pesto, Wild Garlic and Potato Soup, salad, bread... you get the drift. This is Ransoms or Wild Garlic and is heavenly (if you like garlic) and I was out of ideas as to what to put up for a photo!

Then home again.... minus any Wild Garlic  because the far end is too far and you have to climb down a muddy steep incline and I can't anymore! 
11.9km in errr, I'm not owning up to that one! Just settle for slow  https://www.strava.com/activities/267891543


----------



## User19783 (14 Mar 2015)

Out on Thursday, riding my Surley steamroller, 68",
Great ride.
Photos below.

Check out my 104.1 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/267004762


----------



## User19783 (14 Mar 2015)

Lovely pub on route, but if I stop, that will be game over for the day.




Letcombe Regis, old water crest ponds.


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Mar 2015)

Club run today was a ride of two halves 1st pt fairly easy(it was a club curry night on Friday) and then a pretty quick run back especially from soham to wicken and then streatham;

https://www.strava.com/activities/268032702


And the curry night(26 or so along that wall)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=pcb.858760694181266&type=1&relevant_count=2


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Mar 2015)

The first sportive of the year for me today, the Wiltshire Wildcat starting at a rather chilly Salisbury racecourse on the Wiltshire downs.

After getting up at 6am for the usual porridge breakfast it was a 30 minute drive to the event where upon getting out of the car it seemed a damn sight colder than when I left but thankfully I had taken a long sleeve base layer just in case so after a quick change to base layer & thermal jacket I was ready to go.

The first mile or so was downhill, never a good sign as ultimately it means the last mile is back up again but once under way the route took one of my regular roads to the village of Broad Chalk & continued on a very slight incline for the next 10 miles or so along country lanes which were thankfully mostly dry. The first climb of the day, after 13 miles caught me a little unawares so I was sure it was 20 miles in but with that negotiated I knew the next, & last of the bigger hills was just around the corner.

Normally with both the bigger inclines out of the way in the first 25 miles it would have been happy days but the course then turns east & into the chilly north easterly wind, though the villages of Tarrant Hinton, Tarrant Monkton & Sixpenny Handley before joining some more familiar roads for me at Rockbourne. 

A couple more little inclines, which caught more than a few people out, & that was it, 68.2 miles with 4100 feet of going up, all along country lanes & with some lovely scenery to boot, which unfortunately my camera phone doesn't do justice to. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/267988724/


----------



## Dark46 (14 Mar 2015)

I forgot to log here my ride on Wednesday night with Eastgate Cycling Club.

I was fiddling with the Orro when Dean turned up bearing gifts. A out front Garmin holder. This was swiftly fitted to the bike. After which we left the Eastgate cycles. Quite a pace was set as he was telling me why he rides mostly in the small ring in the front.
There were a few people already there and a small chat was had before we noticed the time.

Dean and i were put into a group that was 2 groups above the group that we were in last week and we're told we'd be fine

The ride was straight down the A38 to Slimbridge and back about 30 miles. I must admit the pace was decided quicker than I expected. Within a mile on the A38 I hit the front and stayed there till the lights at Cole Avenue where I had a bad clip in after got left.
At the next roundabout while waiting for the traffic to clear it was caught by the next group. I stayed with h this group for the rest of the ride. Going along a bit further the group is set off with were waiting for me and we made it clear that I had been picked up.

Going up to Whitminster at the top of the hill we waited for a couple of stragglers. No sooner that we set off one of the ladies in our pelaton got a puncture and we where there for about 10-15 minutes. As the puncture was fixed a group of 11 passed us and the rider at the front shouted "11 in the group".

The ride straight down the A38 went without any hitches to the roundabout where we would turn around and headed for the trip back up to the pub.

At the stop in decided it was a good time to eat my banana which I had in my back pocket. Well I was halfway through when my group went without announcement. Well I set off in pursuit still with a mouthful. I decided I needed to catch the pelaton up but it wasn't going to be easy. I was hoping that as I was originally with the group above that I would be able to catch them. I pushed a bit harder at every incline hoping that would be where I would gain the most air.

At hilltop there is set of lights and I was hoping that they would go red and I would gain bigtime, but alas no luck.
I guess it's a couple of miles to Whitminster where the group stopped at the top of the hill to wait for someone else. It was here I caught them and I was congratulated on catching them as they were unaware that I wasn't with them at the Slimbridge roundabout. From there it was mostly flat into Gloucester. Almost immediately someone decided to make a break for home.

Yet again along the dualcarriageway a brisk pace was set as everyone was slipstreamed the person in front under the light at Cole Avenue which were red again. It seemed from there to the pub all the lights were against us and it was a series of sprints to the pub.

At the last set in was able to get a good start but I was soon passed by three others, but the at the last corner I was able to not brake and went around the outside of the three in front and made it to the pub first in our group.

As it turned out Dean's knee gave out and went home and didn't go to the pub.

In the end my ride was just over 32 miles and averaged over 16 mph, which I'm still get used too.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I mised Anstey out as I went through Groby and Ratby to get round to the South.
> 
> I've done Beacon Hill a few times now, every time I go up it I realise why I haven't done it for a while.


And they say Leicestershire is flat.


----------



## Rasmus (14 Mar 2015)

Up (very) early this morning to do the 150 km Gospel Pass audax. The eponymous climb was long and tough, and still in the grasp of winter at the summit (549 meters)





It was a lovely ride with lots of varied terrain, and with the ride across to the start in Chepstow and back home, I set new PBs for both distance and elevation - by some margin! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/268062766


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2015)

raleighnut said:


> And they say Leicestershire is flat.


North of Leicester isn't flat. The south is and that's why I do most of my riding that way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Mar 2015)

Rasmus said:


> Up (very) early this morning to do the 150 km Gospel Pass audax. The eponymous climb was long and tough, and still in the grasp of winter at the summit (549 meters)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a cracking ride, it deserves two likes.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Mar 2015)

113 Km's today.











Had quite a crowd with me today too.

https://www.strava.com/activities/268089750


----------



## vernon (14 Mar 2015)

A twenty mile loop from Wetherby to Rufforth returning via Tockwith and Cowthorpe. I hadn't realised that the route would take in the site of the battle of Marston Moor where Cromwell's Parliamentarians defeated the Royalists.


----------



## andytheflyer (14 Mar 2015)

40 miles on the 'bent. Over to Audlem, then Market Drayton (coffee and cake at Jones's) and Whitchurch, then home. Significantly faster than all previous rides, and it felt like it. Done maybe 800 miles on the bent now, so must be getting my bent legs.

Waiting for dry roads to get the Defy out - any mud or cowsh!t and the front brake bridge clogs and I have to stop, take the wheel out and clean out the crud. Gets boring every 5 to 10 miles, so it's the bent until the better weather. Might do the June Anglesey Lanes 100k audax on the bent tho - now there's an idea.....


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Mar 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> 40 miles on the 'bent. Over to Audlem, then Market Drayton (coffee and cake at Jones's) and Whitchurch, then home. Significantly faster than all previous rides, and it felt like it. Done maybe 800 miles on the bent now, so must be getting my bent legs.
> 
> Waiting for dry roads to get the Defy out - any mud or cowsh!t and the front brake bridge clogs and I have to stop, take the wheel out and clean out the crud. Gets boring every 5 to 10 miles, so it's the bent until the better weather. Might do the June Anglesey Lanes 100k audax on the bent tho - now there's an idea.....


Chapeau.


----------



## Donger (14 Mar 2015)

Part 3 of my "Metric Century a Month Challenge" today. The "Character Coln" 102km audax from Andoversford near Cheltenhem.




Arrived half an hour early at the start, but still only just got the last parking space at the village hall. At the check-in I donated a fiver to the Steve "Teethgrinder" Abraham collection. I now feel I have a personal stake in his amazing 1 year audax, the "Tommy Godwin Challenge". Go Steve!




Today's was one of the most beautiful routes I've ever ridden in this country, and I recommend the stretch along the Coln to Fairford to everyone. You can always download the routesheet from Audax UK's website.




The "Info" control point at Winson was something of a mystery, as we hadn't been given a question to record the answer to. Took this photo to prove we had been there! (It wasn't needed).




And this is me in Winson:




After 20km or so, I teamed up with a nice lad from Stroud called Jem, as we kept meeting along the route. I kept flying past him at speed as I descended the hills like a stone, and he kept catching me up again on the climbs (as I also climb like a stone). This shot is of the mobile control point at Fairford .... the camper van! Clever idea.




The control point at the furthest point was in a church hall at Fernham near Faringdon, Oxfordshire, where there was a fantastic selection of locally made cakes, and I met up with a few freindly faces I knew from earlier audaxes. Here I did something uncharacteristically spontaneous, and opted to return via the "high route" with Jem instead of the straight "retrace" route that I had prepared for.




They had said we would see the famous white horse cut into the hillside at Uffington if we took the high route. sadly, we didn't. Reckon some prankster must have painted it green. This did not ruin the day, however, as taking this route meant that we stumbled across the wonderfully named "Freke Arms" pub! That made my day. (You wouldn't ever let on to anyone that you first met your wife in the Freke Arms, would you?).

I was wearing my "Fat Lad At The Back" shirt, as I always do for audaxes. I may have to re-think that in future, though and get a "Fattish Lad Nearly At The Back" one . There were 3 different audaxes starting out from Andoversford today, so only 31 started the "Character Coln". Although these things really are _not _races, I was still secretly chuffed to find out that I was the 15th to finish in 6 hours 10 mins - particularly as I had been suffering a bit climbing the last hill. Those Romans have got a lot to answer for, building their roads so straight and not worrying about contours. The Roman road to Andoversford is straight as an arrow, and not what you want to see going up a hill after 60 miles. Thanks to Jem for sticking with me and seeing me through this today. I may not be able to move for days.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## howdenbiker (14 Mar 2015)

Rode out from Howden towards North Newbald and rode a few hills before coming down into Brantingham and along sustrans 65 along the Humber/Ouse. Saw a lot of riders going in the other direction, perhaps an Audax or Sportive. Just over 40 miles in total.
North Newbald below





Then at a lock on the Humber 




A sign that Spring is coming near Saltmarshe


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Mar 2015)

They paint the signs on sheep around there ?


----------



## howdenbiker (14 Mar 2015)

LoL it does look a bit over the top!


----------



## jembullo (14 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> Part 3 of my "Metric Century a Month Challenge" today. The "Character Coln" 102km audax from Andoversford near Cheltenhem.
> View attachment 82546
> Arrived half an hour early at the start, but still only just got the last parking space at the village hall. At the check-in I donated a fiver to the Steve "Teethgrinder" Abraham collection. I now feel I have a personal stake in his amazing 1 year audax, the "Tommy Godwin Challenge". Go Steve!
> View attachment 82538
> ...



Great to meet you today, thanks for making my first Audax a fun one. Anytime you need a riding buddy for more Audax rides, just give me a shout. Failing that perhaps we should meet down the Freke Arms for a swifty!


----------



## gavroche (14 Mar 2015)

My first ride for a month. 15 easy miles. Didn't see anyone I know, nothing special to report, just happy to go on the bike again.


----------



## derrick (14 Mar 2015)

Great day's riding, A group of us joined CCLondon for there first 2 up TT of the year. what a great event was really hard. But was enjoyed by all. 20 miles against the clock. pushing yourself hard, finishing on a hill, being cheered up the last 100 yards, Felt like i was a TDF finisher, then all down the pub, three pint's later it was time for the 14 mile ride home. A really good way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## andyfraser (14 Mar 2015)

I went out for a quick loop on my fixed around the cycle paths and back roads. I thought I'd head home along NCN45. It's unpaved but I thought I'd be ok if I took it easy. I currently have 25mm tyres fitted but it wasn't too bad, until I found out they'd dumped a whole load of gravel along the path! Not only did it get hard going but a couple of times my rear wheel went left while my front wheel went right! I manged to stay upright but I won't be going down there again unless I get a MTB.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> A twenty mile loop from Wetherby to Rufforth returning via Tockwith and Cowthorpe. I hadn't realised that the route would take in the site of the battle of Marston Moor where Cromwell's Parliamentarians defeated the Royalists.
> 
> View attachment 82533
> 
> ...


A like for you, Vernon, but not for Cromwell.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2015)

7.2 miles this day on my Specialized Hardrock, now that good weather is in bloom hereabouts. Usual circuit, saw a Red-Tailed Hawk and a Red Winged Blackbird. The Red Winged Blackbird is often our first harbinger of spring. Good weather, if a wee bit windy.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> North of Leicester isn't flat. The south is and that's why I do most of my riding that way


I was born in Enderby and there are some good hills down that way, Croft hill and Earl Shilton to mention a couple.
One of my favourite old routes takes in both of these in by going back to Enderby and through to Thurlaston, heading through the ford (or over the bridge if it has been raining) then coming back through Kirby Mallory and Desford so that I have the option of going on to Ratby/Groby or bailing out and nipping home (to the edge of Glenfield) if I was a bit kippered.
Hopefully later this year I will be back on 2 wheels and able to get back to riding out that way again but the leg is still very painful and the trike weighs a ton so hillclimbing is out for now, (battery 'life' is quite limited so I cannot get more than 10 miles from home for now)


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2015)

andyfraser said:


> I went out for a quick loop on my fixed around the cycle paths and back roads. I thought I'd head home along NCN45. It's unpaved but I thought I'd be ok if I took it easy. I currently have 25mm tyres fitted but it wasn't too bad, until I found out they'd dumped a whole load of gravel along the path! Not only did it get hard going but a couple of times my rear wheel went left while my front wheel went right! I manged to stay upright but I won't be going down there again unless I get a MTB.


I wish that they would not do that!

They did it on the towpath of a local stretch of the Rochdale canal a few years ago and I hated it. The last thing you want is to be sliding sideways towards the edge of a canal. Fortunately, the gravel ended up getting skidded and washed off into the canal over a year or so, and it was not replaced.

I suspect that it was done to slow riders down on what is a fairly busy, narrow length of towpath.


----------



## andyfraser (15 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I wish that they would not do that!
> 
> They did it on the towpath of a local stretch of the Rochdale canal a few years ago and I hated it. The last thing you want is to be sliding sideways towards the edge of a canal. Fortunately, the gravel ended up getting skidded and washed off into the canal over a year or so, and it was not replaced.
> 
> I suspect that it was done to slow riders down on what is a fairly busy, narrow length of towpath.


Luckily there's no water near this stretch of path.

I had a look on fixmystreet.com and someone reported that the path had been churned up in January and I'm wondering if they've put the gravel down as a quick fix. Whatever the reason they've made it dangerous.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Mar 2015)

Another slow spin on the trike this morning, with the added company of my husband on his birthday. He cheered up no end as the sun came out, then the sun went in again and .... well we are usually on holiday for his birthday. In fact this is the first year we have not been and he's down as a result of that and everything else going on.

So it was just the usual. Little to report other than 2 horses not liking bikes, but tbh I think it was more the riders giving the horses the spook than us. The riders got edgy the moment they saw us long before the horses decided to raise an ear! Further on there was a flash of yellow in a bush, then another one, followed by 2 red faces - Goldfinches. Nice to see. Otherwise not much to report and very little in the way of nice light or even sunshine really!







11.9km, a touch higher average than yesterday, but still too slow to bother posting. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/268410726


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2015)

well 13 miles of pushing semi gas pipe around with big chunky flat pedals so no cages or clips , wider spongey smp saddle rather than my normal rock hard narrow one and non index gearing so hit and shift changes , last 2 and a bit miles into a head wind and damp road conditions so as any "tour de france" rider will say couldnt get tyres up to temperature , i left at 6.45 and returned at 7.37 ........... so all in all about the same and i suppose it might have been a bit quicker had i not had the headwind .

It was still an enjoyable ride no matter what , and just goes to show you dont need to spend loads of money to enjoy your cyling


----------



## Simontm (15 Mar 2015)

32 miler this morn. Sort-of did the last 15m of Ride London (going up Copse lane rather than head into Raynes Park) into a closed Pall Mall and Constitution Hill which was nice if a tad precarious with all the pedestrians. Then picked up the A4 and did the out of London to Hampton Court section. Lots of organised runs today.


----------



## theloafer (15 Mar 2015)

well after 8 months off the bike (eye probs) see loafers operation ... ,I was sat watching all the cyclists going by my window ...I thought I was feeling fine and decided to go for it . had planned a route I thought should be ok 10 mile ...dam was I over optimistic  after about a 1 I/2 miles legs were screaming at me to stop...so change of plan and I just rode for the fun of it, and suddenly felt not so bad ... lasted for 5 miles and a bit  guess I should be in the beginners section now ... but hey it sure feels great to be back out there 

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/720209495


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Mar 2015)

theloafer said:


> well after 8 months off the bike (eye probs) see loafers operation ... ,I was sat watching all the cyclists going by my window ...I thought I was feeling fine and decided to go for it . had planned a route I thought should be ok 10 mile ...dam was I over optimistic  after about a 1 I/2 miles legs were screaming at me to stop...so change of plan and I just rode for the fun of it, and suddenly felt not so bad ... lasted for 5 miles and a bit  guess I should be in the beginners section now ... but hey it sure feels great to be back out there
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/activity/720209495


you can join me & my club... the slowbies.... think I may need to work on that nickname! . my first few rides were not even that far!

I am struggling to average 6mph at the moment - and that is 6 miles taking me an hour as well!  still just being out again is great. I know my distance won't be increasing until at least Wednesday... want to be able to get to the bridge that is out by the weekend (this is roughly 7-8 miles round trip) so that my OH can join me and see if I can get through the barrier on each side that "they" decided to put up - recumbent trikes have slightly different width requirements and I can't get through all of the barriers on my route... this one will be the challenge because if I can't I have to be able to get back up a steep incline to rejoin the old railway... and if I can I have to be able to get up an even steeper incline  so may need my OH's assistance either way 

t


----------



## Bazzer (15 Mar 2015)

Longest ride since hernia op 6 weeks ago.
Wanted some hills in my legs so Warrington - Billinge then up the easy side of the hill at Crank before an exhilarating 38mph decent down the steep side.
Note to self replace brake blocks. Current ones must be made of cheese as the rears were rubbish by the bottom of the hill.
Then a nice climb back up the road I had just descended, before wending my way over to Standish and down the lumps and bumps of the A49 through Wigan, to home.
Chilly feet by the end, but happy with 42 miles.

Edit for spelling


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2015)

Nice and slow 29 miles with our lass this morning, just what my legs needed after this weeks exertions.


----------



## arranandy (15 Mar 2015)

A nice steady metric century this morning (105km) with just over 1300m of climbing. Headed up to EK then up over the Ardochrig and out past Louden Hill then back to Strathaven followed by another loop out to Kirkmuirhill before dropping down into the Clyde valley for a bit then up the Tilletudlem climb (I'd forgotten how steep it is!!) before heading home via Ashgill and Larkhall. Pretty dull and overcast with a cold easterly breeze but the roads were dry so a bonus of no bike to be cleaned


----------



## davdandy (15 Mar 2015)

42 miles this morning and much improved on last weeks 46 miler where i struggled,due to doing sod all over Winter.I felt the last few miles but i know that will be overcome and the fitness will soon return.Nice day today though i wish i had worn my over shoes as my tootsies were cold.I thought i wouldnt need them but got that one wrong.


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2015)

Saturdays TT course and a couple of pics.
https://www.strava.com/activities/268140807









We are still waiting for the official race photos to be posted. First pic is my other half and her mate Karen, Second pic my race partner and me discussing a bike, third pic signing on and refreshments.


----------



## theloafer (15 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you can join me & my club... the slowbies.... think I may need to work on that nickname!



rather like that name .. we need to design a club top next


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2015)

Problematic ride this morning. Set off from Anstey at 0830. Plan was to meet up with mates and hour and half ride with them then push on to get a 50 miler in . on first downhill gears would not go into big ring on the front gears couple off attempts but it would go on the big ring.pushed on to mate number one at Mountsorrell via Cropston and Rothley then on to mate number two at sileby .A quick fettle and the three of us not knowing much .We set off again realising gears were no better plans for the 50 quickly abandoned.entering ragdale soon got dropped by mates on a downhill I said I meet them at the top of the next climb.at the bottom of the climb dropped into the bottom ring and much gear nashing and rubbing sound quick unclip before clipless moment .pulled to the side of the road to investigate and quickly realise the front mech had moved and was rubbing the tyre.multi tool out to adjust front mech as it has seem to have slipped round.just finished when another cyclist pulled up to see if I was OK( if that was you thank you) said I was and set of again to find mates waiting for me at the top .for a mile gears were fine and I was flying but then after a couple of gear changes problem returned . So a slow ride home via Hoby ,Thrussington,Radcliffe on wreake and Cossington trying to keep up with mates with no big ring .at Cossington we went are separate ways and I headed home via Rothley and Cropston.still managed 27 miles. A quick look at gears and I realised I know nothing. So bike in car and off to halfords( I now but Leicester halfords have been good for me) mechanic not busy so 20 mins later and front mech adjusted and all working ok while killing time in halfords went through bargain rail and got a lightweight gillet for a fiver thanks to bike plan free repair as well. So back home for lunch and an afternoon test ride called for. Set of for some hills Through Newton linford to Sharply hill where a passed a youngish girl in a recumbent hand cycle attempting sharply hill ! good on her .had a very quick chat with her and I presume her mum on a road bike would have chatted longer but I can't talk and climb after sharply turn left at Old John then left up priory lane 2 more climbs and then down Polly Botts lane and back home .9 miles done and bike working brilliantly better than it had for a couple of weeks so I presume the front mech may have been loose for some time. I must learn more about bike maintenance.


----------



## Saluki (15 Mar 2015)

We went out for a quickie this afternoon. I'm shattered and Hubster is not a lot better.
We rode around the block, so to speak and covered 4.75 miles in 22 minutes or so. Better than last time we rode the same route and it took 27 minutes. Hubster's legs were spinning along today.

It was just starting to rain when we got in so we timed it just right.


----------



## gavgav (15 Mar 2015)

My 1st ride for a full month today. I moved into my new house 3 weeks ago, and it feels great to be in, but it's just been manic sorting things out and I don't have my bike at the house yet, as the shed base has been in the process of being built, ready for shed to hopefully go up next weekend. No internet connection yet (B.T are chuffing useless!) and so very limited visits to Cycle Chat recently as well.

I drove over to my brothers and had a quick chat to him, before wrapping up against the bitter easterly breeze and heading out. I took the cycle paths to Bayston Hill, sliding through the muddy underpass where the river has been out of its banks again, before climbing up Lyth Hill and dropping down to Exfords Green. The wind had been behind me until now, but I turned into it here and boy was it strong and freezing cold! Not sure I'd been that cold on a ride all winter!

I turned right, up Long Lane and through Longden, towards Pulverbatch. It's quite hilly here and my stupid knee started to hurt already. It's plainly obvious that rest is not helping it and nor are small saddle adjustments. It has only hurt since I had my new saddle and so I am going to put my old saddle back on the bike for next ride and see if it still hurts. That way I will know for sure if it's damaged the knee or just the change in position that is doing it.

I decided to cut the corner off before Pulverbatch and take a road I hadn't been down (or should that be up!!) before. It turned out to be a very steep climb, by far the steepest on my ride, ending up by the church in Church Pulverbatch! Won't be using it again!!

I then had the normally nice downhill section all the way to Stapleton, but today it was a real slog into the wind. This pretty much summed up the rest of the ride to Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, for starters, where normally I cruise at 20 mph avg, but today it was 12mph into the bitter wind!!

Next i headed to Atcham, into Attingham Park, where on the driveway I had my only close pass by a stupid Mini driver who couldn't wait 5 seconds.

It was then out onto the dreaded rat run, where luckily all the idiots we're going in the opposite direction, including 1 chap who must have been touching 80 in a 40 zone.

I then diverted off to Upton Magna and finally had the wind behind me for the last stint back to my brothers.

36.2 miles at a snail place of 10.5mph avg speed.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Mar 2015)

48 mls this morning, very grey and cold, thermometer reading 5 but wind felt colder. Headed through Eskbank, round Gladhouse, left towards Peebles then right over Shiplaw, left again towards Whitmuir organic farm where I turned right for Macbie Hill then home via Auchencoth Moss and Penicuik. Thankfully no ice.


----------



## Renmurew (15 Mar 2015)

My longest cycle yet this morning. 24.5 miles into Forfar and back. Great weekend, 20 miles yesterday and nearly 25 today and the sun came out.







Wendy


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Mar 2015)

Having been medically forced to take a break from much of my riding, still suffering from a fast road ride on friday I headed out for a first proper ride on my new FS MTB. No talent or speed involved.

*Turns out I moved the camera and buggered up the angle


View: https://youtu.be/gkA-dbXm9T4


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Mar 2015)

Saluki said:


> *We went out for a quickie this afternoon. I'm shattered and Hubster is not a lot better.*
> We rode around the block, so to speak and covered 4.75 miles in 22 minutes or so. Better than last time we rode the same route and it took 27 minutes. Hubster's legs were spinning along today.
> 
> It was just starting to rain when we got in so we timed it just right.



Lucky husband


----------



## surfdude (15 Mar 2015)

14 miles . nice and easy and steady . getting the legs back since i hurt my back in October


----------



## Dark46 (15 Mar 2015)

KCC ride today, there were 8 of us today. Alas no @Donger or @maltloaf, but @Largie003 was out for a second Sunday in a row. 

It was decided that we would go east of Gloucester and eventually head south to Stroud.

Well we headed north out of the estate through Tuffley. We then headed to Brookethorpe and then turned left towards Matson .

I didn't feeleft 100% as I was wearing my waterproof jacket as I couldn't find my thermal. I was starting to overheat, and just undid my zip and bit on the outer layer and also my jersey. The only problem is that the wind gets in. Yes ok I cooled down which was the aim, but the other problem is that it also acts as a parachute and slows you down.

After passing by Matson we turned rIght towards Upton then took a left after going under the M5. Heading towards Barnwood we took the second right and headed towards Nut Hill which I've never been up. Dean said don't go too hard at the beginning.! Well I took his advice but to be honest it never really materialised but there was mud on the road and i nearly went down. At the end of the lane everyone was waiting at the A46.

We turned right on to the A46 and headed towards Stroud, the hill is long but not very steep. Nearing the top the rest of the group were waiting and we were going left to Buckholt. But the sods told me we were going to Cranham and I said I'm not lol.

Buckholt is a smooth road and can be quick if you are all ok. Well there were a few more bumps in it than I remembered. It was here that Dave really showed signs of not being on the bike for a month.

It was at the end of here that things started to go wrong!

There was a small discussion about where the route was going next. We turned left at the end to be honest I thought we would be turning right down Slad Valley.

We went right to Birdlip where there was another discussion which split the group as some of the group didn't know where we were actually going. Andy said there would be a hill and up the otherside would be steep and short. But I had no idea! But if we got split we would meet in the coffee shop in Stroud. 

It wasn't long before there was a split and we got left behind and we carried on until we got to a junction and had no ideacwhich way we were supposed to go and the signs didn't help as I'd never heard of the villages listed.

It was here I noticed that my Garmin said I was doing 11.7mph but I was stood still. So I had to do a reset and save the ride sofar.

The hill was very short and steep and turned sharp right. From there itcwasca a gradual climb in the country. Going through a small village and slowly climbing again, which is where not concentrating my front wheel went into some mud at the side of the road. The next thing I knew I was led on the grass verge on the side of the road lol.

We carried on along to another junction and yet again we didn't know which way to turn. We decided left as we could see traffic on what looked like a main road. 

At least this time someone recognised
where we were and hatched a plan to go home as the weather looked to be turning. We went straight across towards Cranham and the Wall! But this time it was to go down it! I was called a coward as I was going downhill with the brakes on. I'm usually the one trying to go flat out!

So down we went at up the otherside, I met Dean and Wayne at the end of the road. Well we waited for about 15 mins and there was no sign of him. Dean went back and Wayne and I waited another 10 miles and headed back to Cranham and saw the other 2 coming the other way towards us. Dave, it turns out had had a puncture. 

We turned left then right down Portray Hill, and what a hill! I didn't even try pedalling and got 49 mph! Mind you its was a bit dodgy as a train a BMW came haring up the hill with his right arm out the window giving the finger.! He nearly hit Wayne. Not long after he passed a Golf went up. Then at the bottom of the hill was a woman on a horse, so I can only imagine what might have happened.

At the end of the road went turned left and headed towards Upton. At Upton we turned right under the M5 and then straight to the lights at Matson where we turned left towards miss the most of Eastern Avenue. At the roundabout it was straight again to the lights where we turned left towards Tuffley.

From there it was plain sailing back to the Kingsway. The ride was just over 27 miles and was the slowest average on the Orro, but considering the amount of hills we went up its not surprising.


----------



## Saluki (15 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lucky husband


Behave


----------



## vernon (15 Mar 2015)

My first fifty miler of the year from Selby to Epworth, the home of the Wesleyan movement. Much of the landscape from thorn to the Isle of Axeholme owes its existence to Cornelious Vermuyden who came over from Holland to drain the area - he also reclaimed Canvey Island from the waters down south. The Isle of Axeholme was originally an island until Vermuyden got to work. His name crops up on pubs and street names and there's even a Vermuyden cycle club from Goole. It was a flat ride with the downside that there was no respite from pedalling with the wind always in my face on the outward leg.







Clock outside of the Mechanics Institute, Epworth.




Epworth road sign.




East Linc, the fourth county of the ride. North Yorkshire, South Yorkshire and East Yorkshire being the other three.




An abandoned chapel built in 1839 on the old Thorn Road just outside Epworth.





Repurposed Methodist chapel in Epworth.




Close up of the Sunday School arch.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2015)

After a few fairly utilitarian rides earlier this week, I needed to get out for a better ride. Firstly though, I had to pop down the shops to get a few bits and pieces. That was a 5 mile jaunt, loaded up with bananas, apples, curly kale and a leg of lamb for dinner this evening 

Once back at home for a coffee, I checked the forecast for the rest of the day. Not good, with rain showers in progress, with worse to follow. Looking out of the window though, it was bone dry. So much for the forecast. I set out towards the town centre to see the remains of the bus station that they blew up this morning. Had I known the time of the 'bang' I would have ridden in to see the dust cloud. As it wasn't supposed to be a public event though, they didn't say what time it was being demolished...
Spoilsports. I do love a bang on a Sunday morning!!








And that's what's left of it..
After this, I txt a mate who lives on the outskirts of town to see if he was around. Yup, free tea today. I said I couldn't bring doughnuts as I didn't have my lock with me, but luckily he had Hot Cross Buns to serve up 

After drinking tea and eating a couple of the aforementioned Hot Cross Buns, I headed back towards home. Still no rain to ride through, even though I had waterproofs in readiness.

On the way back through St Crispin's, a newish load of houses, I encountered to only cockwomble of the day... pulled out in front of me from a side road, having looked me directly in the eye so I knew he'd seen me (in my bright yellow jacket) then had to slow down due to another vehicle manoeuvring. I overtook him as I had the momentum to get past rather than slamming my brakes on and risk skidding and hitting him. After he'd followed me for 100 yards down the road, he overtook me and then pulled in front of me with full braking and then turned right into a shopping precinct. I was considering stopping and throwing my bike at his head, but as I was in a good mood, I carried on and just put it down to the joys of sharing the planet with some stupid people.
As it was starting to get a bit later in the day and I didn't have lights with me, I kept to the bike paths and tracks to get home ready to cook dinner with the stuff I picked up on the first ride of the day.






The last bit of the route took me through Lings Woods. There's a few of these carvings dotted around the place.

Back home on 25 miles, making it 30 for the day. Not my busiest week for cycling to be honest, but due to late finishes and earlier starts at w*rk,I haven't really had the chance to get out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/268673317


----------



## DCLane (15 Mar 2015)

First ride for a couple of days - and boy did it have an incident 

It was the Red Rose Ride 200k audax, the first of my PBP qualifers.

All went well for the first 25k; decided not to stay with the front group as they were smashing out times so dropped back a bit.

Then, on the first really big descent '*BANG*' - a front spoke went. I stopped quickly and am surprised I wasn't off. It had snapped in the middle  with the wheel well out of true.

I loosened the brakes and, since nowhere was open at that time, decided to keep going to the time check at Whalley. Made it, but had lost about an hour having to ride steadily. Now there's a bike shop in Whalley, but they're expensive, didn't sell single wheels nor did they have spokes the correct length. But ... they _did_ suggest another bike shop and phone them for me.

Directions duly given I set off for Clitheroe and The Green Jersey; they couldn't have been more helpful: a basic wheel was found, he dropped what he was doing and fitted it, getting me back on the road quickly.  Massive kudos to them as I was stuck otherwise. If any CC members are near there I recommend their cafe as well.

Back to Whalley for 12pm but I'm now out-of-time (closed at 11.48am). However, I'd got the brevet signed earlier  and therefore needed a big  to get to Glasson Dock by the 3.20pm cut-off. Passing a few riders I made it for 1pm, had a quick coffee and back out.

Stopping the bike quickly seemed to have caused another issue; a plate was out on the new-ish Ultegra chain  . No pliers and I couldn't get it fixed with the chain tool so decided to just ride steady. 11th-15th gears caused the errant plate to catch so they were out as well.

However, keeping going I passed more riders, who must have thought  at me riding on the small ring and going very steady pace throughout.

Got through the information controls and back to Halifax just after 7pm, 3 hours later than planned, but 2 1/2 hours ahead of the cut-off. However, I made it round: 217km done for the day, including the detour to Clitheroe.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Mar 2015)

Roll on Spring! It did not appear today, the temp here in Rutland was about the same as Edinburgh and I bet the wind wasn't much different. No offence to those north of the border, I used to live there. Too much red wine last night so not out until 11am. The wind stayed constant throughout the ride, around 15mph but felt worse because of the grey cold day. Here is a picture of a new cycle path not far from Oakham, what a waste of money to build this on a quiet country lane that leads to a very small village, we obviously pay too much council tax





Mothers Day, busier than normal out there





A fair number of beautiful stone built villages on the route today










Lots of Red Kites out today but difficult to get on a phone camera





One more hill up into another chocolate box village and as a bonus the sun came out





Being the thoughtful chap I am I gave her a head start 





Cafe stop at 38 miles and a total of 62 but felt like more, possibly because a 50t chainring uphill into the wind isn't the brightest idea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2015)

7.2 miles this day, still shaking down the Specialized. Beautiful weather and just a good breeze today. My usual circuit, not much to be seen but my Spesh.




And a couple of mallards ducking their heads in the water, appeared to be mating related, I didn't want to intrude.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2015)

Earlswood the destination, 53 miles the journey, a cold grey day with a strong cold wind blowing, followed my normal route across Coventry through Tile Hill and out up Duggins Lane to Balsall Common, found I had a mountain biker sat on my wheel through Balsall Commons, he came past on the slight rise at the bottom of Holly Lane making a comment about me being under geared, I was on my fixed with a 67 inch gear and spinning well, I found I could match him but not catch him so I had great fun chasing him past the Honiley Boot and on through Hasely Knob but then punctured and had to stop. Continued past Hatton Country world then turned right to go though Lowsenford and on to cross the Hockley road above Henley in Arden and rode on to Earlswood, I picked the Craft Centre this time, last time I went onto the Plant Centre, most of the ride home was a slow grovel into the wind and followed my regular route through Kemps Green and Nuthurst then past Packwood house and Baddesley Clinton and on through Chadwick End to Balsall Common then retraced my wheel tracks into Coventry and across the city home, a hard mornings cycling but great fun, I'm going as quickly on the Flier as I did on the Pearson but seem to be working a bit harder and I'm trying to work out how much is the time of year, poor weather and my low fitness, how much is the difference between the two bikes, the flier is a bit heavier and a touch lower quality in the components, could definitely do with better wheels, and how much is just me just getting used to a different bike.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2015)

DCLane said:


> First ride for a couple of days - and boy did it have an incident
> 
> It was the Red Rose Ride 200k audax, the first of my PBP qualifers.
> 
> ...


Well done!

I did the RRR in 2009 and was also beset by problems - LINK ...


----------



## DCLane (15 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I did the RRR in 2009 and was also beset by problems - LINK ...


 
Colin - apparently I was one of several with issues; chains, wheels and others. Plus unfortunately one big crash - they're not too bad but don't have front teeth any more..


----------



## thetribe (15 Mar 2015)

As my wife is recovering from a slight chest infection there was no riding together again this week, she's beginning to get a little annoyed at the lack of rides now, specially as she'd just got started with her cycle commuting. Instead of a ride together we headed off to Craster with the dogs and walked along the coast to Dunstanburgh Castle and then back for lunch at Craster. Heading home via Morwick Ice Cream Parlour for their dairy ice cream, lovely stuff it is too. Weather was gorgeous so when we got home she sent me out on my bike for an hour or so, perfect. 

15.9 miles at a steady pace, until I got to my final half mile where I decided to go for it on a segment I created, got the 2015 KOM to go with my overall KOM but my legs died halfway up so no idea how I managed that  Not bad for a fat lad on a bike that weighed in at 22kg last time I weighed it. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/268645762


Not strictly pics from my ride but part of a great day anyway.

Craster Harbour



Lottie & Miles, today's companions



Dunstanburgh Castle



Info Point


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2015)

DCLane said:


> Colin - apparently I was one of several with issues; chains, wheels and others. Plus unfortunately one big crash - they're not too bad but don't have front teeth any more..


Ouch!


----------



## Glow worm (15 Mar 2015)

Just a quick 15 miler here in the flatlands today. Freezing cold too. My Garmin suggested it was 46 degrees ( about 8c for you young folks) but it felt a lot colder and I needed gloves which I don't normally bother with below 40.







Above is Harrison's Drove, Wicken. I'd ridden along the path from Upware and not seen a soul for ages. Lovely. Heard a Cetti's warbler blasting his song nearby from the bench above. In fact there was no one about at all, I should come out more often on cold, dull days!






I love all things nature, and I love all things human a great deal less, and further along, this piece of useless scum on the cycle path. For some reason it wasn't keen to stick around for a chat. Reported.

Anyway, scum aside, a pleasant 15 miler in a couple of hours or so.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> Earlswood the destination, 53 miles the journey, a cold grey day with a strong cold wind blowing, followed my normal route across Coventry through Tile Hill and out up Duggins Lane to Balsall Common, found I had a mountain biker sat on my wheel through Balsall Commons, he came past on the slight rise at the bottom of Holly Lane making a comment about me being under geared, I was on my fixed with a 67 inch gear and spinning well, I found I could match him but not catch him so I had great fun chasing him past the Honiley Boot and on through Hasely Knob but then punctured and had to stop. Continued past Hatton Country world then turned right to go though Lowsenford and on to cross the Hockley road above Henley in Arden and rode on to Earlswood, I picked the Craft Centre this time, last time I went onto the Plant Centre, most of the ride home was a slow grovel into the wind and followed my regular route through Kemps Green and Nuthurst then past Packwood house and Baddesley Clinton and on through Chadwick End to Balsall Common then retraced my wheel tracks into Coventry and across the city home, a hard mornings cycling but great fun, I'm going as quickly on the Flier as I did on the Pearson but seem to be working a bit harder and I'm trying to work out how much is the time of year, poor weather and my low fitness, how much is the difference between the two bikes, the flier is a bit heavier and a touch lower quality in the components, could definitely do with better wheels, and how much is just me just getting used to a different bike.


Dave, I will make a guess without looking at the spec that the seat tube angle on the Flyer is a degree or two less than the Pearson, and as you say with it being a tad heavier it will feel a bit more like hard work. The Pearson is a lively bike, a comment also made be a physio friend of mine who also does bike fitting.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Dave, I will make a guess without looking at the spec that the seat tube angle on the Flyer is a degree or two less than the Pearson, and as you say with it being a tad heavier it will feel a bit more like hard work. The Pearson is a lively bike, a comment also made be a physio friend of mine who also does bike fitting.



Genesis seat tube is 74% for the 52, the latest Pearson, Once More Into The Breach, silly name, equivalent to the Touche I think, is 72.5 for the 54 frame, the Flier is a compact frame where the Pearson is more a traditional frame, I guess it will help my fitness and I'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Mar 2015)

I managed to do my longest ride for about 18 months yesterday. Somehow i battled that freezing Russian wind and did 42 miles! I was knackered when i got home though.I went for a hot bath then slept for 2 hours!
I've noticed that recently March tends to throw up "extreme" temperatures. Three years ago we had a week when it reached 80F in March,yet two years ago we had a week of blizzards with the coldest March in a century if i'm right.


----------



## Freds Dad (16 Mar 2015)

I did the Jodrell Bank Sportive yesterday. I opted for the 26 mile route as I don't think I'm up to 50 miles yet plus the 50 route had some tough hills at the end.

Anyway it was the first organised sportive I had done and I was impressed with the set up. I used it to find out how comfortable I was riding in a large group but this ended at the split for 26 and the longer routes. 3 of us went left and everyone else seemed to carry on.

Pleased with the time and there were what seemed to me a couple of steepish hills but I'll let you decide whether they are steep or not.

https://www.strava.com/activities/268474526


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Mar 2015)

Carrying on with the slowbies thread... (you have to have been reading the newbies thread for this to make sense, sorry)

I was out again this morning after the tinkerings my OH did to my trike recumbent over the weekend.... he more or less the rear derailleur acting as a chain tensioner now for my Rohloff hub but not quite sorted yet... this caused a few early issues like how to get my feet into the pedals without pedalling backwards and not knocking the chain off in the process...   and once sorted, because he has the day off work, he joined me for the first 300m before going off to delamere forest for his own mtb bike ride. I don't mind, week days I don't normally have company so it made no difference today.

A quiet run, punctuated by saying hello to various dogs, always a good way to see if the owner wants to talk and one gentleman did... he was very impressed with the trike and had plenty of questions...

Just a couple of pictures - both with a theme... using the mirror which seemed to be where the best of the view was today, perhaps because you could only see a little bit of it rather than all of it....





somewhere around my turning around point...





And a rather familiar bridge.. the light was really not up to much today and hasn't been the last few days sadly. 

I nearly made my average speed into double figures (metric - give me a chance!) to day with an average of 9.9kph according to strava. Wonder if it will be 10kph in garmin . Definitely a contender for the slowbies group. I might even start my own thread! https://www.strava.com/activities/269070096


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2015)

Just over 20 miles this morning. Had a ride in to Barnstaple to have a look at the LIDL cycling gear. Was really after a red and black soft shell jacket, but they had none in either of the stores. Missus bought a couple of tops to go on with.
Stopped of at Wetherspoons for a couple of sausage baps and coffee, before returning home via Tescos and the marshes. Dropped in to Gandy's farm, on the way, for the weeks veg.
Amazing how little I use the car these days!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Mar 2015)

I managed 23 miles this afternoon/evening,not bad after those 42 freezing miles yesterday!


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2015)

Got out for an hour this morning

https://www.strava.com/activities/269051019

Riding thru the South Gloucestershire towns & villages of Pucklechurch, Westerleigh, Coalpit Heath & Winterbourne.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> Earlswood the destination, 53 miles the journey, a cold grey day with a strong cold wind blowing, followed my normal route across Coventry through Tile Hill and out up Duggins Lane to Balsall Common,


Great to see a mention of Earlswood, one of my earliest cycling destinations when I was a kid, brought up in Shirley. And Balsall Common too, used to commute through there to the campus when I was a student at Warwick Uni ( lived at home in my first year).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2015)

It was a wet ride today.... and a very wet Whitegate Way... full waterproofs were the order of the day - first time around as well and I found a problem.. nothing to do with the trike, more to do with me. I can just about get the waterproofs on, but getting the elastics under my feet was interesting: note to self - do this before you put them on!
Just the regulars out today... the dog walkers who don't mind a touch of rain.

And mud was the order of the day.

So on a wet miserable day, what exactly do you photograph. Well I found a field of cows with red elastic bands around their tails, but the cows in the field next door didn't have red elastic bands around their tails. I found a donkey in a field with cows - evidence below.






I found that it still looks better behind you when it is raining...






Oh and I found the that I am really starting to dislike the scout camp area...






As you can see there are 2 routes. On 2 wheel the best one has always been the left hand one at speed - there's a hidden dip and back up again but its easy at speed and just coasting. The right hand one has a deep muddy puddle there, but neither really work well on a trike... I am still taking the left hand line at the moment. The right hand line is thick deep mud and really not good on a trike!

Oh and I found that being warmer made my average creep up and I made it to the magic double figures (metric - don't get too excited!) mark. yeh.
12.2kph with an average of 10.0kph... told you! https://www.strava.com/activities/269548301


----------



## Alex H (17 Mar 2015)

Another sunny day  following overnight frost . Not so hot that it's shorts time, so long everything and a windproof jacket is the order of the day.

Usual road to Saint Cyr and then turn left  across country to the road that joins Cognac-la-Forêt to Séreilhac.

"Mole he is burrowing his way to the sunlight" 





Found these coos trying to blend in with the locals. Would have worked if they had shorter hair 













Cycling in the Limousin in the winter /spring does get a tad tedious at times 






(Especially if you wander off route)

Back by Cognac-la-Forêt passing yet another new build. (More plots for sale in Cognac-la-Forêt if you're interested )






A very pleasant 37km in 1:47:00


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2015)

After Sundays shorten ride due to mechanicals today's target was march's 50 miler and possible 100 km . Set off from Anstey through Cropston , Rothley on to Cossington started the climb up humble lane when a guy on a roadie shot pass ,half way up he was no longer pulling away so the competitor came out in me quick acceleration and I was closing the gap as we crested the summit I was on his back wheel where he promptly accelerated and left me for dead . Onwards to Ratcliffe on the wreake,Thrussington,Hoby,Asfordby and on to quiet country lanes to Ab Kettleby,Holwell,Hose,Long Clawson and over the boarder into Nottingshire through Kinoulton,Owthorpe,Cropwell Bishop,Cotgrave,Plumtree,Keyworth back into Leicestershire .feeling fine so the 100km target it is.On to Widnerpool,Willoughby on the wolds,Grimston,Saxelby,Asfordby now heading back home back through Hoby,Thrussington,Radcliffe on the wreake,Cossington and on to Rothley ,quick check on the milage and I was going to be short so change of route through Swithland,Cropston and home to Anstey 66 miles done at 12.1mph first 100km under my beltreally enjoyable ride despite the drizzle and gloomy conditions the sun finally came out 30 mins from home at least the new waterproof gillet had a test


----------



## contadino (17 Mar 2015)

I didn't get the chance for my usual exploratory Sunday ride, so as there is nothing flashing red on my todo list, headed out late morning. At 15 degrees it was a fair bit colder than I expected and the base layer/winter cycling top wasn't really enough, especially up on the hills where the vinyards are. I have an old waterproof top which, whilst not completely waterproof now, at least keeps the wind out, and I wish I'd taken it. And long-fingered gloves.

Anyway, I explored some new lanes, and re-covered the new bit I found a few weeks back. 35 km at an average of 17.9kph...which included being stopped twice by neighbours asking to buy eggs (Yeah sure, there's a couple of dozen in my back pocket. I always take them out on the bike with me.)

http://app.endomondo.com/workouts/487556916/19965740


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Mar 2015)

Not so much lately, commuted over the weekend and replaced the brake and gear cables on the Defy. After 2.5 years they really did need it! finished off with new bar tape and went for a shakedown ride. Just short, 13 miles but threw in a little hidden-away 15% climb as practice for a CC ride on saturday


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Mar 2015)

Almost spring like conditions down here today so a trip to the coast seemed like a nice idea for my afternoon off. (the joys of self employment )

Taking my regular south easterly route across a, not so breezy, New Forest I passed through Beaulieu after 11 miles & then reversed my usual way to the sea & down past Exbury (where they have the most amazing gardens full of Azaleas & Rhododendrons which should shortly be in bloom) & down to Lepe Beach. The return leg takes in Langley & Blackfield before Beaulieu again & back across the forest to Lyndhurst, Ashurst & home.

A very pleasant 35 miles & more fellow cyclists than I've seen for a long time on a Tuesday afternoon.

https://www.strava.com/activities/269648397







The River Beaulieu & the village beyond.






The very nice & quiet road down to Lepe beach.






A mill pond but hazy Solent today.


----------



## BSRU (17 Mar 2015)

A gentle 52km earlier today with 650m of going up, one day I must try cycling north of Swindon on the comparative flatlands compared to little lumpy south Swindon/Wiltshire.
Overcast/misty/foggy and cold(6 degrees) to start with even though I waited until 11am hoping for it to warm up and for the roads to dry out.
Lots of muddy roads this time of year due the tractors combined with overnight rain.









Saw a brave guy on a fixie about to tackle a short steep decent followed by a short sharp climb, glad I had my gears.








When I got home tucked into a couple of nice home made fairy cakes, made on Sunday by the kids for Mothers Day.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Mar 2015)

Not so much a ride, more of a lurch as I tried to ride my Dad's BSA Courier and found out very quickly what was wrong with it!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Mar 2015)

Out for a brisk 15 miler and for once virtually no wind, bliss, well it would have been if the temp hadn't dropped so fast. I set off to meet dr_pink on her commute home, there was still enough daylight not to have the lights on but already there was a light mist forming as dusk gathered pace. I think the farmers in these parts are in competition for the neatest hedge





Far from the madding crowd I see a light approaching, it is so bright I know it is dr_pink [the beauty of her light is that it works like a car headlight, having main beam and dip]
The camera certainly made it look lighter than it actually was.




We love riding into the night, having good lights makes a huge difference, must organise a night ride sometime as Oakham now has an all night M&S with a small cafe area.


----------



## thetribe (17 Mar 2015)

Headed out to do 20+ after work today but visibility dropped drastically when a fog rolled in so I cut short and did my usual 15.9miler (along part of the Tour of Britain route it seems) Managed to knock almost 3 mins off my previous best time on my Druridge&Back segment without really trying at an average of 16mph, must have been the lack of wind as even the wind turbines were still today.

http://www.strava.com/activities/269688422


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Out for a brisk 15 miler and for once virtually no wind, bliss, well it would have been if the temp hadn't dropped so fast. I set off to meet dr_pink on her commute home, there was still enough daylight not to have the lights on but already there was a light mist forming as dusk gathered pace. I think the farmers in these parts are in competition for the neatest hedge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see the photos! Can anybody see them?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Mar 2015)

@totallyfixed - your Photobucket album is private so we can't see the pictures when you link to them. You will either have to make the album public or upload the pictures to CC!


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> @totallyfixed - your Photobucket album is private so we can't see the pictures when you link to them. You will either have to make the album public or upload the pictures to CC!


That's odd, I haven't changed my settings and I can see them on this thread, same as all other pics I have posted .


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I can't see the photos! Can anybody see them?


I can see them...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2015)

Yesterdays ride, posted today as usual..

All I had to do yesterday was pop over to a mate's house as he'd bulk ordered some CR2032 batteries so we could get them cheaper. I was picking up 10 for my various lights and the trip computer. Simple 15 miler there and back with only one sharpish hill out of Brackmills to get the heartbeat rising.
As I rode along the cycle path between Crow Lane and Riverside, I thought I'd seen some movement in the bushes on the embankment to the left. It was only a quick glance, but I know I saw summat! After slowing down and turning round 50 yards later and returning to the spot, I saw a chap had fallen down the slope and was stuck there. His ankle was twisted round some roots and branches and his backpack was tangled in some more foliage. I attempted to disentangle his foot and pull him back up the slope, but he was quite a hefty fella and I'm small (but perfectly formed) and stood no chance of moving him unaided. Now usually it's quite a busy path, but no one else passed by. As Riverside retail park is only half a mile away, I went there to find some assistance. Hoping to find plod there, I headed towards McDonalds. Sure enough, there in the queue was a policeman, ordering the station takeaway.
I told him what had happened and asked for some assistance. Once he'd prioritized things, he finished giving his order at the drive-through window' paid for it and grabbed the bags, he intimated that I should sort it out and maybe call an ambulance.
I apologised profusely for disturbing his breakfast and pointed out that he was actually a policeman and should maybe help? I again apologized that his Maccy D's might get cold....
He drove to where I said the problem was I told him I'd flag him down by the side of the dual carriageway. I got there and the chap had almost disentangled himself but was still well stuck. Plod parked 200 yards up the road, and despite me waving to him, he stayed there. I rode back towards him on the bike path but he was on the bridge over an underpass so I couldn't get near him.
I rode back yet again to the trapped chap and once again waved at Plod. Obviously he didn't see me in my bright yellow riding jacket!
Eventually, it was possible to aid the chap out of his predicament as he'd managed to crawl a bit nearer the top of the embankment. He wandered on his way, and I, once again, went to the side of the dual carriageway to attract the attention of the parked police car to let him know he didn't have to get off his arse and help.
He was nowhere to be seen. Obviously his McDonalds was getting cold and was more important. Jeez!!
Sorry, is this a 'My ride today' post, or a rant... 

And breathe.....
I carried on to t'other side of town, picked up my batteries and headed back home. End of ride.






A calming picture of Spring happening.....

With the back and forth rides between Crow Lane and Riverside, I ended up on just over 20 miles and nearly late for w*rk.

So it goes..

https://www.strava.com/activities/269564008


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> That's odd, I haven't changed my settings and I can see them on this thread, same as all other pics I have posted .





PeteXXX said:


> I can see them...


Very strange - I can normally see the pictures in the posts too!

I have just reloaded this page and I still can't see the pictures in that particular post. All pictures in all other posts in this thread are ok!

I am using my tablet. I will try my laptop later and see if I can figure out what is going on.

Hmm ... I have just gone back to look at old posts of tf's containing pictures that I definitely had no problems with at the time, and now I can't see them either - Aaaargh!

@PeteXXX - My younger sister lives in your neck of the woods (Towcester). I occasionally end up there on my bike. Maybe we can get together for a ride one day?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> @PeteXXX - My younger sister lives in your neck of the woods (Towcester). I occasionally end up there on my bike. Maybe we can get together for a ride one day?


Sounds like a good idea. PM me when you're down here and we can plan something.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> That's odd, I haven't changed my settings and I can see them on this thread, same as all other pics I have posted .


It seems to be a problem with my Opera browser on the tablet. I can see the pictures using Firefox!


----------



## Saluki (18 Mar 2015)

A little ride from home to the hospital, passing the usual meeting place and riding up to the nurses car park, along the cycle path that brings me out near A&E and then back down the hill and along to the meeting place again. I rode past Hubster as it's rude to stop at 5.75 miles. Just up the road to one of the car park entrances where I turned round and went back to the car.
6.1 miles in 24:45 or so. I averaged 13.1mph and got up to 25.4mph 
A great little ride that I wasn't looking forward to, only marred by discovering some Pet Shop Boys on my iPod. A compilation album must have come on. That'll teach me for using the 'shuffle' setting.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Mar 2015)

Another day, another ride and the same route.

What can have changed? Well I finally have a solution for my crutches to come with me - useful given I can't walk without them and can only walk a limited distance with them! I needed to keep the solution cheap and I have managed that, but I also needed to make sure it was something I could do and not have to rely on my OH fixing or cutting or generally having to make for me, so with a little creative thinking and a combination of pipe clamps, pipe insulation, cable ties, trekking pole holders, some old buckles and a little tiny bit of sewing, I have a solution and it has lasted off-road so it is looking good!












As can be seen from the top photo, the crutches don't stick down too far and they can't fall out either! Bonus.

So for today's ride, well it was cold all the way. My OH tells me it was 2C on the car dash when he left this morning, and given it is a new sensor and I left for my ride not long afterwards. (He has to get me dressed in the morning before he leaves for work, so I have to get up with him - 5:45am start and I don't even work  ) Not much happened, it was cold, it was muddy, I met my landlady running and she insisted on taking a photo of me on the trike. Dusty said hello, so Irish Wolf Hound and a human head below his height.... he's as soft as a brush, dafter than one and has a huge tongue and very bad breathe!

From there it was the usual hellos to the usual crowd and then a surprise. A male Peewit (lapwing) could be heard doing its courtship display! So I stopped to listen to it, knowing it was too far away to spot sadly, but then I have seen plenty of them over the years. They used to nest in the field behind my old house and I could watch them as often as I wanted to. Then another surprising further on - Blackthorn flowers! Hawthorn leafs before it flowers, Blackthorn flowers before it leafs... and both are excellent at making a certain fairy visit!











Further on and somehow I missed my turning around point, so had to continue on for another few hundred metres which tipped today's ride over the 13km mark.
I also spotted some pussy willow showing silver today as well. Spring has most certainly arrived.

So that's 13.0km (8 miles) at an average of 10.1kph... it is slowly improving by 0.1kph each day! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/270109975

PS - the next project is the pole flag! (reflectors are underway...)

Edit: and I passed the 100km mark today!


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2015)

Last ride, Tuesday, along the canal, I ride one way, then back (downhill :-)) so sometimes pass the same person each way. On this occasion I was catching up with a dog walker on the way back & thinking how odd her dog looked from the rear. Then as I got a bit closer I could see it only had 3 legs, which was strange as it had 4 on the way out! At that point the owner turned around and rushed to her dog. Its leg was caught in its collar somehow. Amazing how dogs can cope with just three legs.


----------



## Donger (18 Mar 2015)

At last I've had the chance to take my fully reburbished and restored 17 year old Saracen Skyline (known as "Big Red") out for a proper proving ride. I'd got it back from the LBS at the same time as my number 1 ride, which I had to fully test before last weekend's audax, so I've been scraping at the windows wanting to get out on the road and test this baby too.



The idea is that this will be my explorer bike - for days out in the sticks with a camera and a picnic. It started out as a 24 speeder with drop bars, and is now a 27 speeder with flat bars. I recently had a Shimano Deore crankset and rear derailleur fitted. It now also has the very last finishing touches of steel toe clips with leather straps, and is now complete. Not bad for 17 years old, eh?




No proper road test would be complete without a proper hill to climb, so I headed out in the mist this morning to climb Frocester Hill. If it got up that OK, I would know it would be up to the job that I had it earmarked for. Delighted to say it was a pleasure to ride. Got up it, no problem. Smooth, reliable gear changes all the way, and did it in about my usual time. I had never got up this hill successfully on Big Red before, so all the money I have chucked at it has clearly been worth it. Stopped off at Coaley Peak to admire the "view". With all the low cloud around, the only worthwhile view on offer was of Big Red.




Dropped back down the other side via Selsley and Middleyard to Kings Stanley. The sun was only just starting to break through by midday at Selsley, and the Vale of Gloucester was just starting to come into view.



All in all a lovely ride, and I'm really chuffed with the bike. With its more upright position, it is a couple of mph slower to ride on the flat than my Ridgeback, so I probably won't be taking it on club rides. I can't wait to go wandering and take it for a few days out, though. Mrs Donger has just booked a seaside hotel near Boulogne for a couple of nights in April, so I'll be taking Big red off to France for a couple of rides. I'll definitely be getting up early in the mornings to ride it along the coast to Cap Gris Nez and back. Can't wait.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## andytheflyer (18 Mar 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Chapeau.



Thank you!


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Mar 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Sounds like a good idea. PM me when you're down here and we can plan something.


About time you came over and did one of my forum rides in Rutland, one coming up in April, you are not that far away


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2015)

26 flat miles today. Braunton to Barnstaple and back - twice.
Got 35 hilly miles tomorrow.


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2015)

58 miles out to Hatfield Heath with friends, was plenty of sunshine but still a nippy, the wind also got up towards the end of the ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/270195168


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2015)

Damn - I am not seeing some pictures on my laptop now! Some of the invisible ones are on Photobucket, but some have been up loaded to Cyclechat.

I am struggling to work out why photos should stop being visible in the Opera mobile browser on an Android tablet and the Opera desktop browser on a Windows laptop on the same day!  Pictures are fine in the Firefox mobile ibrowser on the tablet, and the Firefox desktop browser on the laptop.

The only things the two systems have in common are the wifi connection, the router, and the broadband account. Oh, and CycleChat!

PS I did ride my bike today. I nipped out to do a hilly 50 km ride for my half-metric-a-month challenge which I am doing alongside a metric-a-month. In the end I stretched it out to 32 miles (51.2 km) with a couple of laps round the block to finish with. Route: Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Midgley, Midgley Road, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale climb, Blackstone Edge, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, descent through Cragg Vale, 'royd, Greenway, Fairfield, laps round the block back in Hebden Bridge.


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am struggling to work out why photos should stop being visible in the Opera mobile browser on an Android tablet and the Opera desktop browser on a Windows laptop on the same day!  Pictures are fine in the Firefox mobile ibrowser on the tablet, and the Firefox desktop browser on the laptop.



Opera Turbo? Doesn't it play around with pictures? http://www.opera.com/turbo


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> About time you came over and did one of my forum rides in Rutland, one coming up in April, you are not that far away


I think you might have to drag a tyre behind you on a rope so I can keep up with you!! Let me know though and I'll see what I can do


----------



## gavgav (18 Mar 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterdays ride, posted today as usual..
> 
> All I had to do yesterday was pop over to a mate's house as he'd bulk ordered some CR2032 batteries so we could get them cheaper. I was picking up 10 for my various lights and the trip computer. Simple 15 miler there and back with only one sharpish hill out of Brackmills to get the heartbeat rising.
> As I rode along the cycle path between Crow Lane and Riverside, I thought I'd seen some movement in the bushes on the embankment to the left. It was only a quick glance, but I know I saw summat! After slowing down and turning round 50 yards later and returning to the spot, I saw a chap had fallen down the slope and was stuck there. His ankle was twisted round some roots and branches and his backpack was tangled in some more foliage. I attempted to disentangle his foot and pull him back up the slope, but he was quite a hefty fella and I'm small (but perfectly formed) and stood no chance of moving him unaided. Now usually it's quite a busy path, but no one else passed by. As Riverside retail park is only half a mile away, I went there to find some assistance. Hoping to find plod there, I headed towards McDonalds. Sure enough, there in the queue was a policeman, ordering the station takeaway.
> ...


He deserves reporting for that attitude!


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Mar 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I think you might have to drag a tyre behind you on a rope so I can keep up with you!! Let me know though and I'll see what I can do


Not at all! We enjoy the laid-back type of ride that forum rides present, it makes a very welcome change from training with the little exocet.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2015)

mybike said:


> Opera Turbo? Doesn't it play around with pictures? http://www.opera.com/turbo


Nice try, but I have never enabled it. (I did double-check to make sure though!)

I have started noticing the same problem in other threads now and it is annoying me. Since I have it on two different types of system and do not see the problem on other sites, I suspect that something might have changed on CycleChat in the past couple of days. I'll ask Shaun in Site Support!


----------



## Glow worm (18 Mar 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterdays ride, posted today as usual..
> 
> All I had to do yesterday was pop over to a mate's house as he'd bulk ordered some CR2032 batteries so we could get them cheaper. I was picking up 10 for my various lights and the trip computer. Simple 15 miler there and back with only one sharpish hill out of Brackmills to get the heartbeat rising.
> As I rode along the cycle path between Crow Lane and Riverside, I thought I'd seen some movement in the bushes on the embankment to the left. It was only a quick glance, but I know I saw summat! After slowing down and turning round 50 yards later and returning to the spot, I saw a chap had fallen down the slope and was stuck there. His ankle was twisted round some roots and branches and his backpack was tangled in some more foliage. I attempted to disentangle his foot and pull him back up the slope, but he was quite a hefty fella and I'm small (but perfectly formed) and stood no chance of moving him unaided. Now usually it's quite a busy path, but no one else passed by. As Riverside retail park is only half a mile away, I went there to find some assistance. Hoping to find plod there, I headed towards McDonalds. Sure enough, there in the queue was a policeman, ordering the station takeaway.
> ...



And the Plod wonder why no one likes them- honestly!


----------



## thetribe (18 Mar 2015)

11 miles today to take me over 100 for March, keeps me up to date on my friendly #12x100 rides. Still not had a chance to get my 50 in for this month yet, working 6 days a week not leaving me much time (as Sundays are not my alone time days)

Nothing really eventful about today's ride but it was an extended pickup ride as my wife resumed her cycle commuting today, so another 6.7miles to add to her total, slowly but surely she's getting there. Created her a couple of private segments on Strava, one for the journey to work and one for the journey home, so she can keep an eye on her progress. She's at a different workplace on Friday, which is closer to home, so she's already working out an extended journey 

https://www.strava.com/activities/270237014


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2015)

I did 40 laps round the local hilly park today,which is about 26 miles. I used to think that it was safer doing laps round the park than road riding but no it isn't! Cars pulling out as you approach them,then they do 10mph to slow down your 17mph,dog owners letting their dogs wander across the road when they either see or don't bother to see you approaching, and not forgetting of course the crumbling pot holed road surrounding the park!


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Nice try, but I have never enabled it. (I did double-check to make sure though!)
> 
> I have started noticing the same problem in other threads now and it is annoying me. Since I have it on two different types of system and do not see the problem on other sites, I suspect that something might have changed on CycleChat in the past couple of days. I'll ask Shaun in Site Support!



Just checked on a copy of Opera running on a Win7 virtual machine. The pictures are there but large postage stamp sized as opposed to the small postcard size on Chrome.


----------



## arranandy (19 Mar 2015)

What a lovely morning for a cycle to work. Left the house just after 6 and it was cold crisp and clear with hardly a breath of wind. Took it quite easy so I could have a good look around. Wildlife count was a fox, a buzzard, 2 roe deer and various geese, ducks and swans at the wee loch in EK. Hardly any traffic and those vehicles that did pass me were well behaved.
Ride stats were 19.3km, 263m of climbing in a shade over 50 minutes


----------



## SpaCyclist (19 Mar 2015)

57 miles yesterday. My longest ride for more years than I care to remember!

Initially I cycled to Wetherby, on to Knaresborough then Ripley, There was a light, but nagging headwind along this section, and it felt quite cold under grey skies. I continued on to Markington then looped round towards Boroughbridge. The next section of my route followed Dere Street. A roman road, but fortunately not too many lumps and bumps. After Cattal I turned left to head past the site of the Battle of Marston Moor. Unfortunately there was a road closure for resurfacing at this point, and pretty poor signposting of the diversion. This added an unplanned couple of miles to my route. I continued on to Askham Richard, and then turned right for home.

By the end of the journey my legs were feeling quite tired, but I am pleased to have managed the full route. I am hoping to complete a metric century before the end of the month. I saw quite a few birds of prey along the way, including Red kites, Buzzards and several Kestrels.

The route can be seen here: https://www.strava.com/activities/270220695. 3hrs 42 minutes moving, which was a decent average speed for me over this distance.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am struggling to work out why photos should stop being visible in the Opera mobile browser on an Android tablet and the Opera desktop browser on a Windows laptop on the same day!


Opera full has had an update recently btw. 
I'm on





On my tablet which is slightly out of date according to the full version on my phone which is 28.0.1764.90386. 

Both of those are showing images just fine. Have you cleared your cache?


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Opera full has had an update recently btw.
> I'm on
> View attachment 82971
> 
> ...



28.0.1750.48 here on Win7 & reports up to date.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2015)

First proper ride for me in over a month due to the joys of 'Episode 5'. I'm still not happy with some of the pains I'm getting so getting a blood test next week to make sure all is well before I go all out into my physio plan. Today was about movement, and starting to get those legs bending nicely. I never realised how much warmth you generate when pushing on a bit on a bike, and I really missed it today, feeling cold the entire ride despite multiple layer, hat, gloves and buff. On the plus side I did manage to get to my target of 10 miles, not without having to give myself a bit of a talking too though. Grand total of 11 miles in just over an hour, it's a start and whilst I'm rather tired the pain never got to the point of being a real concern. Roll on Sunday for my next one...


----------



## Crackle (19 Mar 2015)

An easy 21 miles up and down the Wirral Way to Willaston. Easy but a bit boring, though it was just what the knee ordered.

https://www.strava.com/activities/270665158

Spring has definitely sprung though.


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2015)

Perfect morning for a ride here in North Devon. Clear blue skies and light winds.
Had a reasonably fast ride in to Barnstaple - new PR - and met up with my new cycling buddy. Rode out of Barnstaple on the A 39 and took a left turn to go up through Muddiford and the long uphill drag to On a Hill garage. Left again to Mullacott and on to Ossa borough, then down to Georgeham for coffee at The Rock. Suitably refreshed, we rode on down to Croyde (surfs up!) around Downend and back home
to Braunton.
28 miles and 1650 feet of elevation.
Nicest ride of the year, so far.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 Mar 2015)

Played the flexi-time joker card today and finished early so I could get a quick ride in this evening. It's my usual 14 mile triangle that's always surprising traffic free despite the time of day.

No pictures as I didn't stop or put a foot on the ground, apart from crossing over foot bridge over the railway near Maryport Cottages. And it's nice to see prep work for the new cycle way bridge gathering pace 

Just over an hour later and I'm back home.


----------



## i hate hills (19 Mar 2015)

Not a big ride by any means but a ride never the less. Got daughters bike out of the shed and gave it a check over. Then had to give it a cheeky road test. Got a lot of strange looks as folk did a double take when they saw an overweight skinhead riding a pink ladies mtb. I remember thinking must get some spokey dokeys for this machine just to complete my new look.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Mar 2015)

Left work at 12.45 in beautiful spring sunshine. Great I thought, this is going to be a cracking afternoon ! Unfortunately 30 mins later the cloud and hazy mist had rolled in and that was that. Still had a good ride though, out through Kirkliston to South Queensferry, through the Hopetoun estate, fiddled about in the lanes through Philpstoun to arrive at the bottom of the Kings Cavill climb, up there, on past Beecraigs to the climb past the Korean War Memorial, down into Bathgate where a brutal left turn up the Cairnpapple climb, headed back east through the lanes, through Broxburn and Almondell CP, over the Kirkliston level crossing and back along Long Dalmahoy Road. 52 miles and 3, 300 ft climbing according to Strava. Saw quite a few more lambs 
Thermometer showing 10 degrees when I got back, that's my first ride in double figure degrees all year


----------



## Archeress (19 Mar 2015)

It was that time of the week again and I had to go for another CBT session. I also had to go to the bank (tax rebate ) so I decided to go via Kingswood as there is a branch of Barclays there. Heading towards Parkway I missed my turning but as it was into a crescent I took the next turning. From Downend it was a gentle but almost constant climb up to Kingswood, but after dropping the cheque off at the bank I was able to coast all the way to the ring road. I popped over the ringroad and into Warmley and had my packed lunch by the side of the Bristol to Bath railway path. I had a little fun with my camera (using my new Ultrapod 2 tripod which can be strapped to fence posts and the like with a supplied velcro strap. It is nice and lightweight at 47g so ideal for cycling trips). Popped on down to the surgery a mile or so further along the railway path for the CBT session. The ride home was tougher this week, it felt like I was cycling onto a headwind all the way home. I decided to skip coffee at the Warmley Station, instead choosing to have a hot chocolate and flapjack at the golf centre Starbucks. Then it was on home, beating my QOM time from last week.


























Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/270735992

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2015)

Slightly belatedly, I've had a couple of interesting commuting days: pretty foggy in the morning followed by cool but very pleasant spring-like afternoons.

Yesterday was nice enough that I thought I'd take the scenic route home (my colleagues say; don't you take the scenic route already?) and headed through Wroxeter to Cressage and home via Acton Burnell, Condover and over Lyth Hill. 10 miles on the way out and 18 on the way home

This morning the visibility was worse still. I did a good deed by directing a van driver who'd missed his junction in the fog, then shortly after had to take a detour due to an unexpected road closure. The detour meant I passed my boss picking up milk for the tea , it also meant I had to use a road I'm not that keen on due to it being a bit of a rat run (and today was no exception).

The return trip was very pleasant in the sunshine and light winds. Loads of traffic on the A49 though so I lost a few minutes waiting for my turn to go.

Another 20 miles to add to the tally.





Glad I'm mostly on quiet roads in the fog.





Still a bit misty in the evening but it was a nice light.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Mar 2015)

Itchen Abbas 





I took some Druids here.

Then I went here.





https://www.strava.com/activities/270891484


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Mar 2015)

Back on Cyprus after a week or so 'abroad'


Just a short ride around the the 'block' today .




Cooler than usual with a few grey clouds but still wonderful!





It seems to be harvest time here already!





This is possibly the flatest route on the Island! I got flagged down by a Police Officer with a radar gun...he thought it was funny as I was doing about 23mph and he wanted to show me!

Hmm....must have been a dull day in traffic cop land ...but then there are almost no cars here.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Mar 2015)

I decided to go out for a ride to ride through the solar eclipse... Last time it happened we lived in the south of England and took the day off work. This time I didn't need to and my OH couldn't, so it was just any ordinary ride really, only the light was really nice today so there are a few photos.... So for those of you who don't know the Whitegate Way off by heart yet.... And I did go a touch further than I have done, so there are one or two new trees to look at. Actually I went as far as I can on the trike without my husband coming with me to check if I can get through a barrier at the bottom of a steep incline. I want to have someone around just in case it turned out I can't get through it and need help getting back up the slope  so this might be the end of the line for me in distance on the Whitegate Way, but it does mean I meet some of my favourite trees again - some wonderfully gnarley old silver birch trees.






Playing around with the reflection in the water and the wonderful stone work of the A556 (Manchester - Chester) road bridge.





There was something in the light today that made even the muddy section look good!





Sometimes, just sometimes people add that little something to the picture.





The light was definitely nice today, but also hazy. The Eclipse was not far away at this point.





New territory and its been a long time since I last saw this section.





It's the trees on the right along this section that I love. They are twisted and gnarley old silver birch - just beautiful.






The eclipse has started now, and the sunlight has taken on an evening quality to it.





The eclipse has started now, and the sunlight has taken on an evening quality to it.





OK - So I did take a photo of the eclipse and here it is.

So the furthest I can go on the Whitegate way appears to be 14.4km (8.95 miles) and I managed my best average yet 10.5kph.
https://www.strava.com/activities/271114333
Strava says


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I decided to go out for a ride to ride through the solar eclipse... Last time it happened we lived in the south of England and took the day off work. This time I didn't need to and my OH couldn't, so it was just any ordinary ride really, only the light was really nice today so there are a few photos.... So for those of you who don't know the Whitegate Way off by heart yet.... And I did go a touch further than I have done, so there are one or two new trees to look at. Actually I went as far as I can on the trike without my husband coming with me to check if I can get through a barrier at the bottom of a steep incline. I want to have someone around just in case it turned out I can't get through it and need help getting back up the slope  so this might be the end of the line for me in distance on the Whitegate Way, but it does mean I meet some of my favourite trees again - some wonderfully gnarley old silver birch trees.
> 
> View attachment 83101
> 
> ...



That's a cracking ride.


----------



## theloafer (20 Mar 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn ..... once again your photos are stunning  looks a grand ride


----------



## BSRU (20 Mar 2015)

Went out for a longish ride to celebrate my first day of unemployment for 25 years.
Glad I wore a windproof baselayer as it was freezing for most of the ride, overcast with a light breeze until the last 10km when the sun came out, too overcast to see the eclipse.

Managed 91km with 925m of going up, should have been 100km but I screwed up following my planned route.
Ended up just winging it, which was nice but it did end up going up some unexpected hills, one surprise was 1.6km long with an average gradient of 6.3%.
Also my "on the hoof" route took me up a local cat 3 climb, 5km with an average of 3%, which is fine apart from the short 14% bit in the middle.

Completed the ride with a couple of almond slices, home made cookies and a mug of tea.



















.


----------



## theloafer (20 Mar 2015)

I also tried my second ride of the year  not used to been outdoors I was a bit over dressed you might say ..it was warmer than I thought ,so ended up loosing a layer or two once again I had to change from my planned route and decided just to amble about ...which the old legs were happy with  came across a young couple cycling on the route I was taking back ....the dad had young child in a seat and was unsure which way to go ... on part of a local walking/cycling route around the town http://www.great-aycliffe.gov.uk/environment-green-spaces/great-aycliffe-way.html .. so been a good cyclist I offered to show them (great reason to ride slow) and it extended there ride by 3 miles ... even got to take some photos 
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/724392100


----------



## Bazzer (20 Mar 2015)

Off playing with lumps and bumps again. Thankfully earlier in the week I removed the lumps of cheese masquerading as brake blocks and replaced them with something more robust. Not perfect, so Koolstops next, but at least the dreadful fade previously experienced has gone.
Warrington to Billinge then across to the steep side of Crank Hill. Almost had a clipless moment as the climb began, as for some unknown reason the chain locked on changing down. Almost taken up the rear by a red Polo. Puzzling as the chain and sprockets were cleaned and lubed last night and the gears hadn't played up elsewhere on the ride. Problem sorted by reversing the chainring.
The lay by at the top of the hill was full of cars, presumably planet watchers. Though quite why they felt the need to drive to the top of a hill to see something which was above the horizon baffled me. Still, I suppose some of them thought why was that nutter and the person before him cycling up this hill? Each to their own.







Then across to Up Holland and the drop down to Roby Mill, (that hill is bumpilly scary, more so when I realised on the climb up the other side that I had hit 39mph), before climbing up through Wrightington and the long descent to Eccleston. A cheeseburger at the cafe at the dive centre was tempting, but the promise of onboard snacks later in ride took precedence. (A banana. I must be nuts!)
Then the long slope up from Eccleston through Heskin to the edge of Wrightington. The eclipse happened whilst in Heskin, so banana time and cue gratuitous shot of bike in eclipse.





The drop from Standish to Wigan was most welcome, although every modest rise in the road between Wigan and Atherton and then to Culcheth, caused the six emergency stash jelly babies in my saddle bag, to begin siren calls to my legs. I think even the chocolate on the break glass in case of real emergency Snickers bar, was forming into a grin, as I twice led traffic through road works. Made it home though, without touching the sugars. 

Best single ride and best weekly mileage of the year so far at 53 and 167 respectively. Chuffed.
Next target the metric century.


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2015)

Glorious weather here in North Devon today.
Just had a quick 13 mile return trip, along the Tarka Trail, into Barnstaple for 'Fish Friday' at Wetherspoons and a visit to Specsavers. Eyes all OK for another year.


----------



## mybike (20 Mar 2015)

Dragged OH out for a ride. I'd realised front wheel was loose in the morning so had tightened nuts & played with brakes as well. It didn't take long before I realised I had to do something!! Brakes adjusted & we had our leisurely ride, south along the canal, having never been that far south before it was quite fresh, then back uphill. I think we're both getting better, but at 70 it isn't easy.


----------



## mooseracer (20 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> First proper ride for me in over a month due to the joys of 'Episode 5'. I'm still not happy with some of the pains I'm getting so getting a blood test next week to make sure all is well before I go all out into my physio plan. Today was about movement, and starting to get those legs bending nicely. I never realised how much warmth you generate when pushing on a bit on a bike, and I really missed it today, feeling cold the entire ride despite multiple layer, hat, gloves and buff. On the plus side I did manage to get to my target of 10 miles, not without having to give myself a bit of a talking too though. Grand total of 11 miles in just over an hour, it's a start and whilst I'm rather tired the pain never got to the point of being a real concern. Roll on Sunday for my next one...



Great you're able to get out again, hope the recovery continues


----------



## Glow worm (20 Mar 2015)

It's been gloomy as hell here for what seemed like forever until this afternoon when at last the sun appeared.

It's been a bad week for me cycling wise, with an unusually high number of encounters with willfully dangerous, bone headed motons. If I didn't love cycling so much I'd jack it in to be honest. It's no wonder so few of us in this wretched country take up cycling with so many a holes on the roads.

Anyway, rant over, I went for a POETS day ride in the sun along my usual thankfully car free routes.





Monks Lode, Wicken. I heard the first singing chiffchaffs of the year a little further along. A nice early sign of Spring.
I'm fairly certain I spotted two sand martins as well, but they were too distant to confirm. They're usually our earliest swallow like returnees.





Home just before dusk. Nice to have got a sunny ride in with another cold gloomy weekend forecast.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2015)

The usual commuting miles again today but it coincided with the eclipse which added a bit of interest for me. Unlike the past two mornings there was no fog and it was quite pleasant setting out in the sunshine. I found myself scooting along a bit quicker than I've been used to lately so I had nearly 10 minutes in hand by the time I got to Atcham which meant it would have been rude not to make a detour through Attingham Park.

The peak of the eclipse wasn't that far away at this point so I enjoyed what felt like an evening light but with the sun quite high in the sky. While riding through the park I noticed how weird my shadow looked - there were little crescents on every prominent point of the shadow which made it look like I was some kind of furry beastie.

Pressing on, the actual peak passed after I'd ridden through Upton Forge and the light seemed to brighten much quicker than it had dimmed.

Riding onto the estate I found many of the staff out trying to view the spectacle and using practically every method suggested in the media.

I found the warehouse door open when I arrived at my work so was able to ride through to where I park my bike at the back. A minor thing, but I've wanted an excuse to ride through the warehouse for a while.

The wind had picked up by the time I headed for home so I decided to use my longer route which was against the wind for the first four miles but it was then helping me after that. No records set but it was a reasonably quick and enjoyable trip back.

21.9 miles for the round trip at 13.6 average.





Attingham Hall in the faux evening light.





Around the peak of the eclipse and there are crescents in all the shadows under the trees.


----------



## howdenbiker (20 Mar 2015)

Got out early this morning, only about 21 miles but managed over 16mph ave. A lovely bright morning and from Howden went to Wressle, Bubwith, Spaldington and back. Used my new Merida carbon with my Brooks saddle on it, an odd combination but I'm hoping to use them for a 100 miler next week.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Not at all! We enjoy the laid-back type of ride that forum rides present, it makes a very welcome change from training with the little exocet.


Well, in that case...


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Mar 2015)

I must be frigging mental.






Moose hunting in Romsey.





What do you notice about this picture that I didn't?





Beautiful.

https://www.strava.com/activities/271320690


----------



## mybike (20 Mar 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I must be frigging mental.



I concur.

Was the vehicle outside the church waiting for you?


----------



## BSRU (21 Mar 2015)

howdenbiker said:


> Got out early this morning, only about 21 miles but managed over 16mph ave. A lovely bright morning and from Howden went to Wressle, Bubwith, Spaldington and back. Used my new Merida carbon with my Brooks saddle on it, an odd combination but I'm hoping to use them for a 100 miler next week.


I have a Brooks on my Specialized Roubaix, looks good to me and very very comfy


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 Mar 2015)

My ride was actually yesterday....the longest one this year of 31 miles!

A fellow Belle and myself decided on a 'little' run on NCR76, and headed to Culross, where we stopped for coffee and cake.
We cycled a bit further along the Forth before heading back.
The headwind back was a bit of a mare and the small hills really sapped me - didn't help that Priscilla the b*tch, wouldn't drop into granny gear so I was left getting up them in 11th gear.

It was a cracking ride although my body tells me otherwise today!






Almost the start point for me...






Clackmannan Bridge





The pretty village of Culross





Cake!






Across the Forth





Me and Priscilla


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2015)

Yesterdays ride, posted today..
After a quite reasonable 01:00 finish yesterday morning, I had to be up early to fill up with petrol and do some shopping before the world ended at 09:36....
Luckily I survived the Post Apocalyptic carnage of the eclipse and managed to get out for a few miles with a mate between him taking his kid to the play centre and me picking my granddaughter up from school.

They've been dredging the Nene recently.






I want his job! I thought the boat driver was doing a great job pushing this barge upstream.


First stop was calling into a mates house to decide where we were going to ride to in the couple of hours we had to spare.






A mate was fixing his old Landrover a few miles away so we called in and drank his tea for half an hour, then headed through Harleston Firs and the golf course where, due to the shrubbery being hacked back, the p*ncture fairy struck my back tyre. Wheel of and new tube fitted in a few minutes and we were on our way over Pitsford Res and towards my side of town.






It's quite a steep drag up from the water at this point. Almost unrideable when it's wet at the tyres have trouble gripping the soggy grass. No such problems today though.

By now, it was getting near to the end of my playtime so we headed homewards via Spectacle Lane ford where we went our separate ways.
I got home with 20 minutes to spare. Just enough for a coffee and a shower before school kicked out.

27 miles in great weather. I wish I'd have worn my shorts today as it was really warmer than expected.

https://www.strava.com/activities/271178326


----------



## subaqua (21 Mar 2015)

a lovely ride to wimbledon tennis club yesterday. yes AELTC where we are working. thats another CS off the list CS8 completed end to end. lovely ride through a small park in wandsworth. 

asshat royal mail driver at southfields on way back. was bloomin hot


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2015)

Quick dash out this morning to Tescos, to pick up a few last minute items before family descend on us this weekend.
Decided to make the most of it and went the hilly way in to Barnstaple, then back along the Tarka Trail to Tescos in Braunton. Quick zip around the marshes and back home.
What would have been a 2.5 mile flat trip ended up as a 14 mile round trip with 550 feet of elevation gain and 4 PR's. 
Well, it was such a nice morning!


----------



## Simontm (21 Mar 2015)

So did the Hampton Court to West Horsley part of Ride London before heading back through Downside and Esher. Glad I am learning the route as I have only gone up Church lane in Ripley Pyrford before, never down it. Must be a bit hairy with so many riders.

Cool and windy but was fast (for me!). 30m in about 1:45


----------



## Spartak (21 Mar 2015)

Early ride out this morning in the sunshine. Met some mates in Easter Compton before riding to Thornbury for breakfast at Shellys cafe. 

There were two breakfast options ;-)






OR !!!!!






https://www.strava.com/activities/271538903


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2015)

Deffo the first!


----------



## summerdays (21 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> Early ride out this morning in the sunshine. Met some mates in Easter Compton before riding to Thornbury for breakfast at Shellys cafe.
> 
> There were two breakfast options ;-)
> 
> ...


Why the loop along Streamleaze? Makes it an odd shape or were you waiting for Shellys to open?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Mar 2015)

63 miles with West Lothian Clarion this morning. Cold but beautifully sunny. Snow visible on Ben Ledi and adjacent peaks. Joined the run at East Calder then west through a network of little lanes and hills to end up in Slamannan, famous I believe for wintering brent geese. Here we looped back to Linlithgow where the run was stopping for a cafe, I carried on back home to Edinburgh.


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Mar 2015)

Living in the flatlands of Hampshire it's not very easy to complete a Stava climbing challenge whilst also trying to work for a living so when I noticed last night I could, with a route of 3000ft today, I checked my previous rides & found one from last June which seemed to fit the bill.

A chilly north easterly greeted me as I set off for a brief visit to the New Forest before heading into the Test Valley on bone dry roads for a change! Passing through Wellow, Lockerley, East & West Dean before hitting a series of short punchy climbs around the hamlets of Winterslow & Pitton, one of which nearly caught me out as I'd forgotten it was there & had put my foot down for the few flat miles beforehand.

The village of Alderbury was next before passing Downton & heading back into the New Forest for the final 20 or so miles to home. The sun popped its head out briefly as I went through Lover, Nomansland, Bramshaw & Calmore & the required 3000ft were done.

However, I was just about home with 58 miles on the clock when I thought its not a bad day & I've still got the time & energy for a metric ton so a quick around the block to Woodlands & Ashurst to make it a total of 63 very pleasant miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/271682693






A tad grey & murky in the Test Valley countryside today.






I made friends with these fellas who shared my rice cake lunch, although this turned out to be a bit of a schoolboy error on my part as I was starving later!






The new love of my life. (Its no wonder I'm single! )


----------



## Spartak (21 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> Why the loop along Streamleaze? Makes it an odd shape or were you waiting for Shellys to open?



Strava segment - mate has the KOM !

I managed a 4th place ;-)


----------



## Spartak (21 Mar 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> Deffo the first!



The second could have made the ride home interesting


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Mar 2015)

Another ride down the Whitegate Way and a frost overnight told me to wrap up warm this morning. I find I seem to get colder on the recumbent trike, or perhaps it is because I'm cycling in my normal clothing - I don't know... anyhow another day, excellent light, so I will let my photos talk rather than me because my head is spinning today from the morphine I have needed to take.

But first some of the flora and fauna I spotted today caught me off guard though. Hazel is now starting to leaf and I don't just mean showing signs, it is actually in leaf and I saw a flowering black current unfurling its flowers today as well. On the fauna side of things, I spotted a Goldcrest which took me by surprise, plus the usual buzzards and all the other standard hedgerow birds.





Early morning ground frost still lingering on the grassy slopes away from the sun.





Early morning ground frost still lingering on the grassy slopes away from the sun.





I just had to stop and take this picture... the light was stunning!





The bench is the 1 mile marker and the start/end of the muddy section.





Alongside the scout camp - 5 separate troops (some could be DoE) were there overnight.





And the advantage of zoom.... or how I see the world. If you can see it, there is a bench on the left of the track... that is the 2 mile marker.





Somehow, on the way home, looking behind me always looks nicer (but I need to keep the mirror cleaner!).

14.5km and the end of the line (I think) and 11.4kph, a touch faster (OK a good 1kph faster) but I think that has more to do with the mud drying out and making triking off-road easier!
https://www.strava.com/activities/271562306


----------



## Turdus philomelos (21 Mar 2015)

Spring weather today, magic.


----------



## ScotiaLass (21 Mar 2015)

I didn't think I'd get on the bike today after yesterdays 31 miles 
But after I had done cleaning her (right down to the spokes!) I took a ride into town and back, 10½ miles.
It was lovely with blue skies, and although cool, it was still pleasant.
I was quite impressed with my new gloves and I'm just waiting on a bottle carrier that Mr SL bought me online, which matches the turquoise detail on Priscilla 
I am looking forward to a hot bath after my stir fry, which is being cooked for me as I speak type.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2015)

Not long back from a quick spin out to Acton Burnell on the Raleigh. It was this bike's first proper outing of the year and the first proper test of the new Vittoria Voyager tyres which I thought might be a fairly good idea with ColinJ's forum ride coming up very soon.

Straight away the Raleigh feels very lively after riding the knockabout bike all winter and I found myself comfortably cruising at a pace which would be a flat out slog on the other bike. Of course having a tailwind was a help at this point. The roads on this loop aren't the smoothest in the world so it was immediately noticeable that the new tyres give a nice supple ride compared to the Marathons, even though they are pumped up harder (80 psi front, 85 rear compared to 75/80). Me like.

One of the local hunts must have been out around the Acton Burnell area as there were horses & riders aplenty and 4x4s parked in most gateways. After Pitchford the traffic that had just passed me ended up slowing to look, thereby holding me up - slightly frustrating.

At Longnor I turned north towards home and into the wind which slowed me a bit but not as much as I'd feared. Passing through Condover for the second time I thought that I'd struggle on the exposed stretch of road to the north of the village but by tucking down as best I could I managed to keep the speed up around 18-20 mph. Don't know how much of this is due to the new tyres and how much is due to riding a heavy bike through the winter.

A touch over 17 miles on this trip at a new personal best of 16.7mph average. Really happy with that and I'm now wondering what I could manage in better weather conditions and with fresher legs.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Mar 2015)

Did a bit of a wow this is a toughy today ,even the fit 40yr old son in law started to complain..lol nice that..
wind was just a bastid..did 28.4 miles all off road and a good hr in the quarry..managed to get to the pub for the England game.
28.4 miles 1800 cals and some mean hea winds..4.5 hrs average 9mph


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2015)

Biggest ride of the year so far, Did a 40 mile club ride this morning, Was then asked to take someone out for the afternoon, how could i resist Ended up doing 75 miles on a windy afternoon. Ended up in the pub a couple of pints of Peroni.
https://www.strava.com/activities/271825073


----------



## cuberider (21 Mar 2015)

My first ride for 6 months today after the over the handlebars incident when I wrecked my knee. 

I managed 16.28 miles and the knee felt strong. The bike however didnt as first the front then the back brakes started sticking. It was like cycling through treacle


----------



## Mark Grant (21 Mar 2015)

My first century ride of this year. 103 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/271794620


----------



## AndyWilliams (21 Mar 2015)

Was a cold day


----------



## Cush (21 Mar 2015)

Up by 04:30. Rode to Carlisle. Caught the 6:49 train to Preston. Rode to Fleetwood and crossed over to Knott End on the ferry. Rode to Lancaster used the cycle trail from Glasson Dock. Train from Lancaster to Carlisle Rode from Carlisle to home.55.50 miles in 6.34 hours of riding Good ride to Blackpool, very enjoyable, used some tracks I hadn't been on before then banged up against the wind to Fleetwood, couple of right dower characters operating the ferry. Had a touch of the verbal s with a white jag man near Glasson (two silly old so & so's , acting like spoilt teenagers) Really delightful ride from Glasson to Lancaster on thee old railway line. Arrived in Lancaster with two hours to spare. Had a a touch of the verbal,s (but only a touch) with some one who objected to me using the mobile to ring the wife in "a quiet coach" on the train (I hate mobile's with a passion and my normal conversation lasts less than two minutes) An excellent day, now it's time for a shower and three CrampX.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2015)

10 miles ridden this day, grocery store (peanuts, Mrs. GA is making candy) and return via countryside, pb over a hill near me on the way home. Fitted the Specialized Hardrock with a longer seatpost and different saddle. Fought a tough headwind on a couple of segments, but had tailwind on pb hill segment.
Sunny, 60F or 16C.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Mar 2015)

Few pics from todays ride, wansford station nene vallay railway ,used in octopussy film..plus the Yarwell quarry


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Mar 2015)

meta lon said:


> Few pics from todays ride, wansford station nene vallay railway ,used in octopussy film.


Yes I can just see that little tank loco in a James Bond film


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Mar 2015)

3 Friday's ago I was driving down to Plymouth feeling like I had a bit of a cold. On the following Monday I went to Bridgwater to test and be measured for a Thorn Raven . On the 5 mile test ride I was sweating like a sweaty thing and burning up, thinking "hello, here we go..." From the Tuesday until the Tuesday just gone I was a horrible, croaky, snotty virus ridden mess!

The reason for this laboured preamble to my ride is that before being ill I would have said I was "fairly fit". I wouldn't say I was back to square one, but I've certainly lost it

Before getting to Toft which is all of 2 miles (down hill) I was feeling awful, no rhythm, no nothing. I'd decided to go over Barrington hill to see what my legs were doing and the climbing bit was fine. There were plenty of other riders out.
The shire horses were looking impressive out in the sunshine at Wimpole, and I managed the Old Wimpole hill ok, but I was still feeling a bit crap. From the A1198 at Longstowe I headed left toward the fragrance free maggot farm, and the. At around 18 miles something fell into place, I was able to pick the pace up and feel like something was happening. After catching someone who I'd spied in the distance I decided to calm it down for the final 3 miles to home, no point blowing up is there!

So a lovely 31 miles at an average of 15.8mph was just the tonic.
I'm never being ill again, ever!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 Mar 2015)

First proper ride in quite a while. I was plagued with noisy gears most of the way around. Odd, as I have friction downtube shifters. The general noise was joined by two other horseman of the the cycling apocalypse; namely jumping chain and annoying rattle.

The weather was quite nice. Short fingered gloves and a cotton riding cap were the accessories of choice and I didn't get cold. I also saw a small hatch of March Browns, a wonderfully delicate upwing fly.

In the last few miles of the hilly ride through Shropshire the chain came off completely. A closer look at home and all became very obvious:


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2015)

Just a quick spin around my short loop, full of snot caught from mini ck 1 so didnt feel like a club run sniffling all the way round .
www.strava.com/activities/272198565


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2015)

0900 Start for the first time in months set off without winter jacket just long sleeved top and lightweight gillet. Anstey to Rothley via Cropston to meeting point .After meeting up with mate it was off through Swithland, left in Swithland and back towards Cropston reservoir and pass the Hallgates entrance of Bradgate park and on pass Swithland woods.on up the slow drag up Joe Moore's lane pass the golf course and on to Beacon crossroads .Left and left again on to Charley rd left through Oaks in Charnwood and on pass Mounts St Bernard's Abbey down the lovely descent of swanymote rd across the A511 and out to Belton .Change of normal route and turned out towards Diseworth .from Diseworth back to Long Wharton and across the A6 and out to Zouch .Turned right into Normanton on Soar .up out of the village up a couple of nasty climbs and on to Stanford on Soar on to Walton on the wolds again couple of nasty climbs on the way out.on to mates house at Sileby via another climb at big lane .Stopped at mates for quick chat removed gillet as the sun was coming out on towards home via Cossington and Rothley quick stop at Rothley station on the Great central line to watch a steam train leave the station and on to Cropston an home .44 miles done at an average of 12.8 mph .managed the whole ride without using the smallest cog on the triple at the front I must be getting fitter. Lovely ride in improving weather roll on the summer


----------



## theloafer (22 Mar 2015)

well my 3 ride in seven days  started off ok but after about 3 miles legs felt like lead  was not enjoying it at all, so decided to head back home ...almost at home meet the same couple I bumped into on fri ride who were trying to do the aycliffe walk route , but had missed a turn and ended up on the cycle path which runs around the town .I explained were they had gone wrong, but I could tell that they were still unsure ..lol so I took them around the whole route, ...after that the old legs did not feel so bad  so I had a ride to shildon on the new cycle path along side the rail line up through the town dropped down to middridge took a left dead end road but a nice little track takes you back to the cycle path by the rail line and was surprised at the distance 20 miles  wtg me  was a really nice ride  https://connect.garmin.com/activity/72612






an old railway line(great aycliffe walk)








the cycle path from aycliffe station to shildon station





time to refuel 





a piece of art work at aycliffe station made I belive by local blacksmith from little newsham


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Mar 2015)

I haven't been on a bike since Tuesday as I have been suffering with a cough/cold/voniting bug. 

Went out with a good mate who is a MTB rider and we had a good 60 miles plus ride from Bristol out through Bath and along N24 to Frome and then back again. Just had two pints in the pub and now going to sit in the garden and let my lungs recover.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2015)

13 rider said:


> 0900 Start for the first time in months set off without winter jacket just long sleeved top and lightweight gillet. Anstey to Rothley via Cropston to meeting point .After meeting up with mate it was off through Swithland, left in Swithland and back towards Cropston reservoir and pass the Hallgates entrance of Bradgate park and on pass Swithland woods.on up the slow drag up Joe Moore's lane pass the golf course and on to Beacon crossroads .Left and left again on to Charley rd left through Oaks in Charnwood and on pass Mounts St Bernard's Abbey down the lovely descent of swanymote rd across the A511 and out to Belton .Change of normal route and turned out towards Diseworth .from Diseworth back to Long Wharton and across the A6 and out to Zouch .Turned right into Normanton on Soar .up out of the village up a couple of nasty climbs and on to Stanford on Soar on to Walton on the wolds again couple of nasty climbs on the way out.on to mates house at Sileby via another climb at big lane .Stopped at mates for quick chat removed billet as the sun was coming out on towards home via Cossington and Rothley quick stop at Rothley station on the Great central line to watch a steam train leave the station and on to Cropston an home .44 miles done at an average of 12.8 mph .managed the whole ride without using the smallest cog on the triple at the front I must be getting fitter. Lovely ride in improving weather roll on the summer


Ridden to Bradgate a few times many years ago along the A50 as it was then, the roads were a bit quieter 20 years ago mind .


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Ridden to Bradgate a few times many years ago along the A50 as it was then, the roads were a bit quieter 20 years ago mind .


Would fancy riding the A50 now.plenty of quiet lanes between you and me have you done the cloud trail ? .We passed about a mile away from its end at Breedon on the hill


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Mar 2015)

Glorious 30miles on MTB 




















View: https://youtu.be/ctqkuvuI4XM


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2015)

Cathorpe the destination, 53 miles the journey, first ride on gears since October, got up this morning to find my mojo awol, made myself go out and found my mojo had taken my legs with it, short ride to the cafe and an early stop, took a more scenic route home and felt better as the ride progressd, it got quite pleasent towards the end, I'm hoping that as the weather gets better so things will pick up.


----------



## Saluki (22 Mar 2015)

Logged in at a McDonalds as we are down South. We have just had a 19 1/4 mile ride from Burley, back to Burley via some Forest paths, past the Canadian Memorial, along an Ornamental Drive - which didn't look very ornamental to us. Just a narrow road through the forest. Past lots of ponies (I told my ex husband that New Forest ponies were famous for being the only horses on the planet with a taste for human flesh and he believed me!! Pillock. This one is not so gullible). We had a map and stopped several times to make sure that we were on some sort of route, we didn't go through Brockenhurst but along a cyclepath and bypassed it and then back into Burley and up the hill to where we have found some nice parking.
19.27miles in 1:45:37 and 11.8 moving average and 1100+' of climbing. I thought that the New Forest was flat. It seems it's not as flat as Norfolk. We had a lovely time and stopped at the top of a moor and had a nice lemon and yoghurt bar for lunch each, while watching the ponies on the moor and the roadies bomb by on the road. We had a great time. Back home tomorrow. @StickBouncer is fish sitting for us.


----------



## gavgav (22 Mar 2015)

Not a ride, but progress in getting my bike to my new house, I have a constructed shed and have added the extra security needed on the "bolt" front, so just need to pick up my bike later this week and ride it back to my new house and I will be out on a regular basis again


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2015)

13 rider said:


> Would fancy riding the A50 now.plenty of quiet lanes between you and me have you done the cloud trail ? .We passed about a mile away from its end at Breedon on the hill


I tend to only ride on the road,kids only just getting into riding.I have stopped numerous times at berths kitchen in breedon for cake stops on club runs


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Mar 2015)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Mar 2015)

Third ride of the year on the tandem. Grey and cool to begin with but brightened up and temp rose as high as 12 degrees, very pleasant 
47 miles, out through Dalmeny and Hopetoun to Blackness, scrambled egg roll and fruit scone in Linlithgow, return via Beecraigs and Almondell CP.
Just caught a bit on Songs of Praise about a bishop doing his shopping on a tandem


----------



## Donger (22 Mar 2015)

Jeepers! I'm over 700 miles for the year now. How did that happen?  Records tumbling all the time. Today's club ride was a relatively long 'un, heading off through Stroud, up Hyde Hill and round in a big loop through the Cotswolds through villages I had never visited by bike before, such as Rodmarton, Tarlton, Sapperton, Coates, Edgeworth and Miserden. Over 46 miles for me today.

That was only my second ever climb of Hyde Hill, which is a bit of a climb - quite long, and with sections of 14%. The first time I struggled, but today it felt quite comfortable. I will think of it as Jekyll Hill from now on. After not really knowing where I was going for most of the ride, we eventually started seeing signs for Birdlip, and heard someone mention Buckholt Woods. At that point I perked up, as that has to be the best bit of cycling to be had anywhere in the Gloucester,/Stroud/Cheltenham area. Lovely long glide down through the woods on smooth tarmac with views through the trees to the Vale of Gloucester below. Lovely.

Two problems today:
Firstly, one of our number (who has attended most of our pub evenings but none of our rides for the last 7 weeks) started to struggle quite early on. By the time we were at our furthest point from home, he "bonked", (and not in the nice way). Seeing someone so close to collapse is not a nice thing at all, and we took it in turns to stick with him to the end of the ride, offering encouragement and energy gels all the way. It was painfull to watch, but I guess we've all been there ..... I certainly have been. He stuck at it manfully and made it round a long and hilly course (someone reckoned their Strava said we'd done 800 metres of climbing). Chapeau!I have now witnessed the amazing restorative powers of jelly beans.

Second problem: Also at the furthest point near Sapperton, another of our number suffered a broken spoke on his rear wheel and had a magnificent mini tantrum, hurling his bike at a gate. A couple of other riders gave him what little help that could be offered, while the rest of us sat on a Cotswold stone wall munching Twiglets in the sun. At that point, @Dark46 got his camera out and did his David Bailey bit ... photos awaited on his post later. The rear wheel was so distorted that he had to remove his rear brake and complete the ride with only a front brake and a wobbling wheel. You had to feel for him. Not wishing to perform a stunt befitting of "Jackass", he opted to avoid descending the Portway (a local hill that resembles the 90 metre ski jump at Garmisch Partenkirchen) and to go down a much less severe hill instead. I accompanied him down Nut Hill to make sure he was OK.

A great route picked out by @gordyfinbar today, and nice to see @Dark46 making good progress on his new carbon bike. What _has_ happened to that little guy we all used to have to keep stopping and waiting for? @maltloaf also had a new bike on show today, and seemed to be enjoying himself too. All in all, a cracking day out.
Cheers. _Donger_.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Mar 2015)

2nd 'proper' ride out for me in the past month, and my plan was a flat route to investigate a footpath into the woods not far from home. When I got there, however, I was in a nice rhythm which I didn't want to break, so ended up going up Prune Hill, through Englefield Green, then a lap of WGP before home. That was enough for me, 12 miles done, tired but looking forward to Wednesday for the next one.


----------



## vernon (22 Mar 2015)

A fifty two mile loop from Selby through Howden, Holme on Spalding Moor, past The Land of Nod (I kid you not), then Melbourne, Elvington and back to Selby. Flatter than a flat thing sort of ride with only 1000ft of ascent. 13mph moving average. A nice day out.











Howden Minster






Signpost pointing to The Land of Nod. It's an unremarkable hamlet of four or five houses.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Mar 2015)

31 and a bit sunny but chilly countryside miles today on what's supposed to be a 'city bike'.

Having only 8 (hub) gears makes for an interesting ride, but I got up every hill I encountered and even passed a couple of roadies whilst doing so 







I really need to get the road bike out of hibernation


----------



## thetribe (22 Mar 2015)

Well, a nice day arrived today, sun shining through the bedroom blinds at 6am. Our oldest daughter burst into the bedroom at 7:30 to ask my wife if she wanted to go to the gym to do a spinning class, we managed to convince her a room full of sweaty people when it was gorgeous outside was not an option, so she joined us. We decided to just go to the local seaside cafe again, The Drift Cafe. All in all, 11.6 miles at an average of 10.4mph, double figures for The Hesitant Cyclist, well impressed.



3 of us!



Sneaked a pic while they weren't looking



Breakfast!

http://www.strava.com/activities/272137232


----------



## derrick (22 Mar 2015)

Another 47 miles with the other half and a mate, Getting back into it now, so nice to be getting the miles in again, Am able to push the other half again after what seemed like a really long break, We are both getting our legs back, 220 miles for the week for me, 89 miles for the other half, Roll on the good weather, It' gonna be a good year.


----------



## Dark46 (22 Mar 2015)

Well today was my 29th ride with the KCC and such a enjoyable ride it was.

In the end it turned out to be just over 44 miles of undulating roads, a.doc really must do some of them again. 

Well the ride started in the usual place and @Donger, @maltloaf, @gordyfinbar and 7 others turned up. 
@maltloaf turned up on his lovely looking new steed, a Cannondale. 

Luckily @gordyfinbar had a route planned so last week's mess was going to stay as a memory! 

Well instead of going alone Naas Lane as usual we headed towards the A38 and Quedgeley. We turned left towards towards Haresfield but went right before to go to Stonehouse via Standish. crossing the railway on the bridge I thought I saw smoke from a Steam locomotive, but as it seems n so I was wrong. Going along from Standish I was doing catch up a few looking for the train. The weather was bright and dry itcwasca really the perfect morning to be riding on. 

The pelaton was waiting at the being of Stonehouse where we were all told the next 5 miles and where we would be waiting for anyone at the back. I gradually made my way to the front just incase anyone thought I hadn't done my turn. Always something I worry about now I'm on the Orro.

The lack of traffic made the run through Stonehouse and Cainscross go without any hitches but we could do with the pot holes being sorted. We stopped just before the mini roundabout complex in Stroud. 

This turned out not to be taken h email best to stop as @gordyfinbar was nearly taken out my a post office lorry while stationary and we had difficulty pulling away due to the amount of traffic.

We got away and headed to Brinsecombe and again there were no real problems, just the thought of where we were heading next. HYDE HILL I've only been up it once and had to walk on the hybrid part of the way!
Well we stopped as we turned off the main road to name sure everyone was there safely before heading uphill. There were a couple of people of who hadn't done it before and had no idea of what was around the corner. Part of the way up Dean was not happy to notice @Donger was in front. We closed on him and as he waved a car passed I went by too! I heard @Donger swearing as I went by. Hehe.

Well all I can say is I made it up in one and took 10 minutes off my previous pb!

We waited at the top for a couple of people that don't like climbing before turning left and going along part of Minchinhampton common and on to the Cirencester road. 

To be honest I'm not really sure where we went for the next hour or so as they were roads I'd not been on before. The only thing I can say is that the roads were smooth and undulating. The few miles were good ap apart from some stupid cow in a Prius who came stonking up behind me and @Donger and I had to move over quickly. Later we found out that she had already had a mouthful of abuse from Duncan after travelling inches from his rear wheel and beeped the horn at him.

It wasn't long before Dave got off his bike and in a fit threw it against a gate. I thought he had another puncture, but it turned out that he had a broken spoke instead. So his ride home would have to be quite gentle ashe wrapped the back brake by his saddle. The rear wheel wasn't running very true and wouldn't run with the back brake in place. 

After a while of me taking photos and people sat on the wall, we set off with Duncan struggling at the back as his legs had given up. His real problem was that his leashed given up the ghost and was really suffering.

These roads where great again and these roads where a great joy to ride. Some of the roads in the Cotswolds are superb.

As much as I would love to say where we were in can't lol. In the end we ended up on the Slad Valley road and turned right towards Birdlip. From here it was to Buckholt. After sprinting along Buckholt the group split as some of the group turned right and went down Nutt Hill into Upton. I said and waited for Dean, Dave and Duncan and we went left the right down Portray into Upton. Dean and @Donger also went right and Nutt Hill. I went down Portway where my client h ain came off so had no chance of a PB, as it turns out looking at Strava after I went off road ffs!

We waited at the bottom of Upton for Dave and @Donger to join us for the final flat and downhill run into Quedgeley and the Kingsway.


----------



## gbb (22 Mar 2015)

Work this morning, home, lunch.........I need to get out. Offered the wife a steady one on the hybrids, she chickened out so off for a quick hour on the Ribble, which turned into a stretched out hour, 19 miles total, along the cyclepath beside the Nene to Whittlesey then back via roads.
Feeling chuffed, got back, felt good, 15mph average...not bad for my meagre mileage.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2015)

Myself and @rb58 (along with @redfalo , @Michael Adu , @frank9755 & @mmmmartin who we saw at the start and briefly at one of the controls) did the Man of Kent 200k Audax today. Was very chilly this morning, the odd smattering of rain and windy. Most of it a bleeding headwind. So for the first half of the ride it was tough going but working with other cyclists helped immensely . Once we got to the most easterly part of the ride we turned south and west which made the going much easier.

It really was a fantastic route that the San Fairy Ann CC delivered for the Audax, taking in some of Kent's very best roads and lanes. And at the start, finish and control, more (real) food and drink then you could shake a stick at. All for the princely sum of six of your British pounds. A very well organised ride. so make a note for your diary next year and get in early as it sold out today.

Another highlight was seeing a huge ivory coloured Barn Owl flying along in front of us for a while. A most wonderful sight.

So a tad under 129 miles for the day. Century # 8 for the year. 142 over all.
I'm bushed!!!!


----------



## arranandy (22 Mar 2015)

Great weekend of cycling down on Arran coupled with an overnight stay with my folks. Over on the ferry on Saturday morning (full Calmac breakfast ) then the first ride of the weekend - the Arran figure of 8. South end of the island first then over the String road, north end of the island followed by over the String again. Just over 112km with about 1500m of climbing. Weather was good with light winds and almost spring like temperatures. Took a couple of photos.

Bike at the top of the Boguillie climb




View from top of the String road




Selfie at the top of the String with Beinn Nuis in the background (I know my cap and helmet are squinty!!)




Ride here
https://app.strava.com/activities/271770010

Today was a circuit of Arran and the weather had changed. Cooler and a lot windier. A stiff SW breeze made the south end of the island quite tough but up the west side of the island I had a cracking tailwind.

Ride here
https://app.strava.com/activities/272414347

And finally a wee photo of Goatfell, highest mountain on Arran, from the ferry.




All in all, a great weekend


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2015)

After getting dragged around the shops this morning for what seemed like an eternity, (I say 'shopping, but I wasn't the one shopping... If I took Mrs Pete to a bike shop and spent as long as she did buying a bra, [not that I'd ever buy a bra, you understand] I'd be tutted at lots of times at an ever increasing volume followed by severe tapping of the foot!!)
Finally, I got the chance to enjoy the lovely sunny weather once we'd got back home and had a bacon sarnie..

It was a solo ride today as the rest of the chaps were at w*rk. I didn't really have a route in mind, but was thinking of doing about 30ish miles or so. I'd thought of heading for Salcey Forest, but with the weather being so Spring-like, I reckoned it'd be heaving.






Second thought for a coffee and cake was Castle Ashby. Tasty chocolate and caramel slice, washed down with a strong black coffee. A bit pricey, I thought, but enjoyable nonetheless.






My Canyon Inflite AL 8.0 nestling in the corner in the sunshine... I'm loving this bike!! 500 miles this year so far have been on this since I got it just before Christmas.

From Castle Ashby, I rode a few of my regular lanes, including Grendon Hill and Hardwater Road to get to Sywell and Moulton Village before aiming for home.
With a few wiggles on the end of the route, I achieved my 30 mile goal for the day.






Back home for a beer or two once I'd wiped the dust of the bike.... 

That's the first 1000 miles of the year ridden, and if I'd have done half a mile more, It'd have been my 500k for the month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/272418175


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

Today was my second ride on my new Dawes and the first long ride. I managed 37 miles with lots of new PB's but lots of stops too so slow overall. I added some different loops today so it was my first time through Culcheth and the first time down to the level crossing at Astley. 
Lovely bright sunshine all day and just warm enough to go from 4 to 3 layers on top, no base tights and from 3 to 2 pairs of socks without overshoes!


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Mar 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Myself and @rb58 (along with @redfalo , @Michael Adu , @frank9755 & @mmmmartin who we saw at the start and briefly at one of the controls) did the Man of Kent 200k Audax today. Was very chilly this morning, the odd smattering of rain and windy. Most of it a bleeding headwind. So for the first half of the ride it was tough going but working with other cyclists helped immensely . Once we got to the most easterly part of the ride we turned south and west which made the going much easier.
> 
> It really was a fantastic route that the San Fairy Ann CC delivered for the Audax, taking in some of Kent's very best roads and lanes. And at the start, finish and control, more (real) food and drink then you could shake a stick at. All for the princely sum of six of your British pounds. A very well organised ride. so make a note for your diary next year and get in early as it sold out today.
> 
> ...


Tomorrow I shall be mostly sitting about, doing mostly sod all.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Mar 2015)

I managed a steady 38 miles today and for the first time since last October i didn't wear longs or tights! I still wore full finger gloves,a long sleeve jersey over three other layers and a scarf mind you!



...not forgetting the skull cap.


----------



## MikeW-71 (22 Mar 2015)

After the CC Ecosse 3 Ferries ride yesterday, where I didn't have any legs worth speaking of, failed miserably on the biggest climb and snapped a chain. I got the carbon bike out today (because it's a beaming day and it has a chain of the correct length on it) and gave it (and me) a thrashing for 18 miles 

I do so love that bike.

Still, the weather for the 3 Ferries was absolutely awesome, and as usual, the company made the ride worthwhile.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5vLepT0Tbc


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Mar 2015)

Maiden voyage for my new fixed today, riding a wheel I built myself, it is 8 years since I built one, not to mention a brand new Brooks Swift saddle. Dr_pink's advice was to take it easy on the downhills . Great day to be out on my new second hand bike, I hoped it might be memorable in some way. First picture





Unfortunately the route we had chosen coincided with those paying silly money to follow big orange signs with black arrows, yet another sportive. Luckily we were a bit ahead of most of them so it wasn't until we were within a few miles of our cafe stop that we passed one of their feed stations, just as we rode by I clocked 2 sportive riders pulling out behind us, after about half a mile they caught us, we were riding side by side at around 20 mph on the flat on fixed. I think they thought we were in the "race" too, sigh. One of them without any prompting said he was having a mid life crisis and was riding a brand new Trek with electronic gears, I said we didn't have any gears, he didn't understand a word I was speaking. Fortunately for all concerned they turned off to follow the big orange signs.
I wish I had taken a picture of the next bloke we saw walking towards us pushing [yet another] Specialized with super deep Easton wheels in full Sky kit and beer belly, oh and flat tyre. He had obviously missed the big orange signs and couldn't fix a puncture. No comment between us was necessary.
After a scone at the cafe and 32 miles done it was off towards Belvoir Castle [pronounced "beaver", don't ask], it melds beautifully into the tree line.





We also sadly discovered that we had managed once again to join the same route as the big orange sign brigade but no one in sight so all was peaceful, however at the sight of empty gel wrappers, cans of red bull and discarded plastic bottles in otherwise pristine countryside we were less than amused. Up ahead was a hill that we had often descended but never been up, about 8% to start with rising to 12% and about half a mile long. Although this wasn't on our route we thought we would have a crack at it just for fun [we are a bit odd like that], strangely as we started the climb there were several sportive riders who appeared to have mechanical troubles, anyway we did the climb comfortably enough then descended again to continue on our merry way. Half way down I stopped to photograph the hill






All in all a fairly memorable ride and the new bike was brilliant. 60 miles of sunshine followed by banana milk shake and scrambled goose eggs. Yes,I would say it was fairly memorable, or at least my bum tells me it was.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2015)

My sisters came up for the weekend but they went home at lunchtime so I was able to get out for a ride in the Spring afternoon sunshine. I hope to ride my Cannondale on my forum ride next weekend (see current signature link below) so I decided to ride it today to make sure that it is still working well, which it _is._

A hilly route (for a change ... _NOT!_): Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Midgley, Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale, High Stones Hill, Steep Lane, Luddenden Foot, Luddenden village, stiff climb of Stocks Lane (2 km at an average of 11%), Wainstalls, Cold Edge, reemerged on Keighley Road just above Oxenhope, climbed back over to Pecket Well, Old Town, Sandy Gate, Birchcliffe, Hebden Bridge, plus round the block to get an extra mile in.
_



_

I coped better with the Stocks Lane climb than I did a year ago so my long slow recovery from illness is obviously still continuing. I only managed about 6.5 kph/4 mph on the climb but at least I was comfortable with it. Last year, my heart was playing silly buggers all the way up.

My legs were okay, the weather was good, the scenery was great, the bike was super, and all was well in the world!






Oh, er - 51 km/32 miles!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2015)

4.6 miles this day, fighting cold and wind and a little strain in the muscles from yesterday. Once the weather warms up I think all of this will go off much more easily, especially with thinner tires. Sunny, 50F 10C, and quite windy. Birds are nesting, flags(or daylilies) are starting to come up, and spring is making itself felt in many small ways.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2015)

nice early morning 10 mile ride today on my Soens first double figure ride for this bike for a while after doing a weeks worth of commuting / testing


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Mar 2015)

Couple of good rides over the (long) week-end.
Yesterday was a trip down into Suffolk doing some of the bits of next months spring saddle;nice ride considering although I think i did too much in the big gears as I have some knee ache at the moment.Had to use the front wheel from the Icarus as I somehow snapped the valve on the brand new latex tube in the new open pave.

https://www.strava.com/activities/272412266

Friday was a little ride about to scrub in the new Vittoria open paves mentioned above;have to say they were brilliant on the rough fen roads around here,nice and supple and plenty of cushoning helped probably by some latex tubes.And they roll nicely too.

https://www.strava.com/activities/271239483


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Couple of good rides over the (long) week-end.
> Yesterday was a trip down into Suffolk doing some of the bits of next months spring saddle;nice ride considering although I think i did too much in the big gears as I have some knee ache at the moment.Had to use the front wheel from the Icarus as I somehow snapped the valve on the brand new latex tube in the new open pave.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/272412266
> ...


I use latex tubes on my Cannondale (see a few posts back for a photo of it). I think they do make a subtle but significant improvement to the ride quality of the bike.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Mar 2015)

It was a lovely day in the Peak District and I'd planned a nice long ride. Got a text on Saturday from the Dad of one of my son's friends asking if I fancy a ride. Mark is about my age, very fit runner but hasn't been on the bike for a few moths. He's got a lad's cycling holiday to Andalucia coming up next month and he needs some miles on the bike in advance. He's never ridden in the Peak District (he he) so I suggested a nice loop. He's one of those guys who likes a challenge, good job.
Glossop - Snake Pass - Edale - Mam Tor - Maynestones Road - Mellor Climb out of New Mills - Glossop. 43 miles with 4300ft of climbing.

Really nice day, sunny, light Westerly. Shorts, short sleeved top with a base layer.

Set off up the Snake. This is about 3 miles of steady 6-8%. I told Mark that I'd ride behind him, he should go at whatever pace he liked. I wouldn't leave him behind. Well, there was no danger of that......blimey, I was just about able to hold his wheel and he actually pulled about 50m away in the last mile or so. *worried face* was this going to be a lesson in riding for me rather than for him?. Rode along nicely together and finally got to Mam Tor. This is a hard climb, much harder than Snake Pass, with a 20% section and plenty of 15%. I was worried after what happened on the Snake......but I needn't have been. Mark conked out on the 20%, had to stop, couldn't restart so I had to do the pro mechanic thing of getting him started with a push.

After that it was Mark suffering on the hills and me happily spinning up. I guess his fitness got him up the Snake quickly but lack of bike fitness (whatever that is) got to him in the end. That and he hadn't eaten properly, he scoffed all my flapjack. He's promised that he'll be back and I suspect he will.


----------



## mybike (23 Mar 2015)

Dragged OH out on a ride, again going south towards the M25. Not so much sun so easier to see the lumps of concrete sticking up rather proud. Met a friendly dog, delighted to meet strangers & hoping for treats, sadly we had none. Riding south you're also going downhill, which is a disadvantage as coming back is uphill!







As you approach the M25 the surface has been improved, is flat and quite pleasant. Along this stretch I could hear a bike bell ringing and assumed it was OH warning the people in front. It wasn't, it was someone behind of whom I was totally unaware, so once again, sorry for nearly causing you to have an unscheduled bath. (note to self, look behind when you hear a bell.)






It's quite strange how you miss things whilst going in one direction and are quite taken by something in the other. Just after a bridge we saw this marvellous display of spring blossom. (All photos by OH)

6.8 miles, avg 5.0mph


----------



## i hate hills (23 Mar 2015)

Today saw the first day of my holiday. An early morning round of golf was followed by a ten mile run out on the mtb. Up and round the Hillwood . Up to West Drums and skirt the edge of Montreath wood Big headwind was zapping my reserves but as i turned to head home the Auldbar road i was hit with a tailwind and made good time on the return along the Burghill and home. Sad sight climbing the Hillwood that all the trees are in the middle of being cut down.the hill looks bare now and a lot of childhood memories came back to me. Riding my red Grifter down some of the trails. Suppose thats the life cycle of the trees. Sad to see none the less.Hope to get out a bit this week and hope the weathers not too unkind and i can get some miles in. Ride safe everone. Mike.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Mar 2015)

First ride with a heart rate monitor for me today. That's some more numbers for me to play with 

https://www.strava.com/activities/272930896.


----------



## thetribe (23 Mar 2015)

Busy day at work for me (for a Monday) so when I got in a nice gentle ride in the sunshine was just what I needed, 16.1 miles at 14.7mph up and down the coast. Yet again they were out with their big lenses at the local pond so thought I'd join in with my iPhone (pic at the end). Tried to just go easy the whole ride but found a couple of places where I hit a sweet spot so pushed a little harder, but not too often, today was more about enjoying the sunshine. Until half a mile from home that is when raindrops the size of water balloons were hitting my face and jacket, thankfully got home before it turned into anything too nasty.


Over the fields and out to Sea!



Aliens were trying to abduct this poor horse (I think )



Dunno what the watchers were looking for but I spotted a Duck!

http://www.strava.com/activities/272934156


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Set off up the Snake. This is about 3 miles of steady 6-8%. I told Mark that I'd ride behind him, he should go at whatever pace he liked. I wouldn't leave him behind. Well, there was no danger of that......blimey, I was just about able to hold his wheel and he actually pulled about 50m away in the last mile or so. *worried face* was this going to be a lesson in riding for me rather than for him?


Ha ha - I got caught out like that by a colleague on a mountain bike ride years ago. It was our first ride together and I made a comment about going at his speed. We were coming to a moderately steep, moderately long dirt road and I expected him to falter after a few hundred yards ... He went up the climb like a rat up a drainpipe, leaving me trailing in his wake! 

He waited for me at the top of the climb and I said that he had clearly done a lot more cycling than I knew about. Yeah, right - he had been cycling since he was a child, track cycling, touring, commuting, cyclocross, mountain biking, road racing, time trials ...


----------



## Saluki (23 Mar 2015)

Due to our weekend away, Hubster was on evening dialysis from 4pm so I went to meet him. 8.92 miles in 40 minutes dead, according to my GPS. 72m of climbing, back to normal urban riding uppy downyness - or not as the case may be.
1st ride without wearing my nightvision waterproof (I left it in the car) so had my zip-up jersey for the first time in a while. It fits again and I have a bit more room in it than I had before so very happy about that.

I had a lovely ride, mostly cycle paths, scalped a couple of ninja cyclists who tried their darnedest to keep up, I could hear one of them behind me having an asthma attack by the sounds of it. I looked behind and said 'see ya', changed gear and buggered off up the hill and there was nothing that he could do about it  Little victories are very sweet after 50, I have discovered. I had also forgotten what fun night riding is. I had a blast. I thought that I might be a bit stiff after a 4 mile dog walk today and the near 20 mile ride yesterday but I felt really fresh.

@StickBouncer's bike is here, I'll ride it down to him tomorrow, if it doesn't rain. It'll be nice to ride the Defy again. Hubster wants to ride tomorrow so we'll go for a ride first. Really feeling the benefits of keeping riding over the winter this year. I have not been riding the mileages of a lot on here but I've done 260+ miles this year, which is pretty much unheard of for previous years. I blame Eric, the CX bike.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2015)

I remember the old clickers, I haven't seen one for ages.


----------



## summerdays (24 Mar 2015)

I'd never seen one before, nice photos too!


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2015)

@User9609 

Are the old miles longer than those on modern aparatus?


----------



## nickyboy (24 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> I remember the old clickers, I haven't seen one for ages.



Me neither. I used to have one on a bike when I was a lad. I remember that I kept looking down at it when it got to 199.9 or whatever to watch it roll over to 200.0

I was trying to tell my son the pleasure you used to have in a car when it got to , say, 49,999 and then rolled over to 50,000 miles but he looked at me like I was talking gibberish


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2015)

I still have one, and the all-important pin, somewhere around here. Haven't used it since the Huret Multito, which had a tiny little belt drive.


----------



## BSRU (24 Mar 2015)

My first ride north of Swindon today, a short one of 45km but only 300m of going up, it's so flat compared to terrain south of Swindon.
The flatness does increase the average speed but the flatness was a little boring for me.
I visited the local 10m TT route, U48, basically two loops of a five mile route up and down one road with short ramps up to roundabouts at both ends.
I imagine it gets very crowded on TT days, unlike this morning.


----------



## Saluki (24 Mar 2015)

We have just had a little utility ride to Drayton, and Barclays Bank and back. We went there, following the Hellesdon Road and then turning left at the funny bend and following the undulations until it brought us out opposite the pub in Drayton. We then turned left, right and while waiting to turn right into the bank - with arms out, were overtaken by some idiot driving a taxi. Bloody good job we were not moving as I'm quite keen on my bike.
I waited for ever and ever outside, while Hubster did the do in the bank, then back on the bikes and returned home via the Marriotts Way, dodging loose Labradors and a rather noisy Yorkshire Terrier.
The sun was lovely. We were out in our zippy-up tops again and it was good.
7.2 miles at an average of 11.5mph or so. We climbed a good 117m which surprised us but the undulations of the road to Drayton, and then Oval Road back up to ours might have accounted for that. It didn't feel like that much climbing so we must be getting fitter.


----------



## summerdays (24 Mar 2015)

Morning commute, I felt tired from yesterday's longer commute I think so just took it easy. Generally unremarkable commute, met a colleague going to opposite way, and at the final roundabout outside the office a car almost took me out. They have removed the road surface and roundabout markings but he just didn't look and sailed out, and luckily I stopped in the middle of the roundabout. He did look surprised and guilty.

Homeward commute.... Hail, sun, rain, and a rainbow!


----------



## gbb (24 Mar 2015)

At the second try 
Day off today so as soon as jobs done...out.
Just 21 miles, a bit cold at first (midday)...then a light hail shower, then a bit of rain, then the sun came out, occasionally disappearing behind cloud, a right mix.
P'boro, Bretton, Marholm, Ufford, Barnack, Castor/Ailsworth then home.
A tad breezy at times but generally quite nice out there...best bit as I was riding along a country road, high hedges either side, sheltered from any wind and feeling the suns warmth...lovely.
Given my lack of mileage, legs were a bit tired by the time I got back, but happy I got those miles in.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Mar 2015)

Getting the legs turning again after a patchy (busy/poorly) few weeks. 20 mile extended commute via Greenfield, Diggle and Shaw.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2015)

A couple of mates and I decided to meet up for an early ride this morning due to other stuff happening later in the day. My alarm went off at the stupid time of 05:30!!
Porage and coffee were consumed, and I rode off to our meeting place for 07:00 with ice on the car windows, but no frozen puddles to go skating on.
07:00 came and went... No-one was there. Never mind, thought I, I'll go for a pedal around until the arrived. Re-reading the texts, we were due to meet at 07:30... Gol'durn it, I could have stayed in bed for another half an hour!!












Still, it gave me time to take a few pics of the Marin near Chapel Brampton station on the disused section of track... 

Once we'd ridden near to Market Harborough, we stopped off at the Waterloo Café for a snack.






Smashin' bacon sarnie and a coffee, made all the tastier as it wasn't my turn to pay 






From the café stop, we rode south, with the slight breeze in our favour, via the old railway tunnels, and stopped for a bit to check out the architecture on top of the arches over the tunnel entrance.

After a bit, we headed back across to Brixworth and Pitsford Res where we split up and went our separate ways home.

I finished on 45 miles, which is a tad hard going on the Marin with most of it on trails rather than tarmac. Nice to not have to scrape mud of the bike, just wash the dust off the bike, dry it and give it a lube.
A most enjoyable morning out in the Spring sunshine, and back in time to have a snooze on the settee for an hour this afternoon 

https://www.strava.com/activities/273288154


----------



## theloafer (24 Mar 2015)

not far today ..3 miles round trip to town was going to walk ,but hey 3 miles is 3 miles  so pleased I did ,as I approached the town centre spotted a young guy at the side of the road with a MTB ...so did a quick U-turn pulled up beside to ask what the problem was ...then I saw that his chain come apart  then he said thanks for stopping but can`t be fixed ..I need a chain splitter... so opened my bag and said will this do  10 mins later he was back on the road ...poss some good KARMA in the bank


----------



## C17rsf (24 Mar 2015)

So last weekend was my very first outing on my new road bike (2014 Giant Defy 1) and the very first outing in the road cycling world. So I managed to pursuade a friend who rides to grin and bare my first outing lol. and I managed a nice 26 miles round the country lanes. I was surprised how comfy the bike was and seemed really good although I havnt had much to compare to. Only things I found an issue was I seem to struggle clipping in my right foot, and I seem to not find the right gear to give me an even pedalling speed.

Anyway here's my strava report, see what you think.
https://www.strava.com/activities/271560976

Hopefully be out again this weekend


----------



## thetribe (24 Mar 2015)

My wife did another commute today so I said I'd meet her for the return, got home from work where it had been a day of coat, no coat, coat, no coat, hailstones, sunshine, heavy rain and wind, perfect for making me want to leave the warmth... Anyway, I headed out for a nice steady ride, about 11.5 miles to reach her place of work and then about 2 miles home. 13.5 miles @ 13.6mph overall.

https://www.strava.com/activities/273408145


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Mar 2015)

My new ride turned up yesterday, my first carbon bike, Planet-X RT-58. Very nice it is too, understated in matt black. However, it didn't go out today as I have no cages etc on it yet, and at the moment I need steady riding to rebuild my legs a bit, so it was out with the CX again. Todays target was anything above 12 miles, and given I won't stop on 13 that meant at least 14 miles. Reasonably nice start to the ride pretty much off road along the Thames to Chertsey, before picking my way through the side roads and finding a new route through Gogmore Park which keeps me off the roads a little more. Long slog down Chertsey Lane into Staines took me to 12 miles completed, so I headed up the Causeway to Egham and home.
Todays total 15.4 miles at an average speed of 11mph. Pleased that the distance is getting better, the pace will come in time. I did remember a photo today


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Mar 2015)

I haven't written up any of the rides recently because the weather hasn't been great (yesterday was hail and rain for most of the day) or I just haven't taken any photos or my depression has been getting the better of me, but today the weather showed all the signs of being a really good day and with an overnight frost (my OH complained loudly this morning that he had to scrape the ice off the car - an unusual event because where the car is parked is very sheltered and rarely if ever gets iced over). So I wrapped up warmly, got my thicker gloves out and set out for another lap of the Whitegate Way.

Once again I'll let the pictures do most of the talking. Oh and if you don't like trees, sorry. It is all there is to photo!





A misty and frozen start to the day. That log on the right is as far as I can walk with crutches... It's great to be able to get passed in on the trike!





A cold light this morning, but beautiful.




It's a good thing my OH is not with me... he hate's stopping so often for photos!





It is entirely possible that when a Raven has landed in the path, that I have been lining up the shot for way too long!





It's just one of those mornings!





I haven't even got to the 2 mile mark yet!





Still not at the 2 mile bench yet, but I had to stop to take these old oak leaves catching the sunlight.





At the half way point and my current turn around point. Bit icy today!





This is the closest thing to a work out I get. It's a bottom gear grind for me at the moment though because of the lack of strength in my legs and the paralysis, but at least I don't walk it like a lot of cyclists!





Last one - and almost home... I just had to stop and then I had to wait for a jogger to get out of the picture....


today's ride which was 10 miles for the very first time.... https://www.strava.com/activities/273811325 (please ignore the average... I am  )
yesterday's ride https://www.strava.com/activities/273811322
the day before's cold and wet ride https://www.strava.com/activities/272932506
Sunday's ride with my OH, https://www.strava.com/activities/272123972


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2015)

Oh @SatNavSaysStraightOn .........

They are very nice pics indeed! Love the colours.

Speaking of pictures...

@cosmicbike we need a picture of the bike!


----------



## BSRU (25 Mar 2015)

This good weather is playing havoc with my search for a new job, must start soon.
Another ride north of Swindon today, passed Fairford, 66 km with just 481m of going up, most of that at the start and end of the ride, the bit in between very flat.
A bit cold this morning especially when the sun was behind the clouds.








Two nice smiles and a hello from two horse riders.





Another disaster when I arrived home, no cake again so made do with half a bar of 85% Lindt chocolate.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Mar 2015)

Lovely pics @SatNavSaysStraightOn looks like the sort of place I'd like to ride (bit far away from me though..)

@Dave 123 noted, must try harder


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2015)

Quite a spooky one, with the crow and the mist, from @SatNavSaysStraightOn there .


----------



## Donger (25 Mar 2015)

Out in my shorts and short-sleeved top again today. A bit chilly at first, but it soon warmed up and I got in another leisurely 25 miler along the severn. I took a slightly different route this time, turning right at Saul and following a quiet little lane along the riverbank through Priding and onwards through Fretherne and on to Arlingham. Stopped for a couple of photos at the flood wall at Priding.








On the way to Fretherne, I came across a free-range chicken farm, where I became the centre of interest for these curious chooks:




Carried on along a very muddy little lane with views down to the Severn. You can see the cliffs that the river has carved out in the background. 




Lovely light conditions in Arlingham, due to sunshine breaking through heavy grey clouds: Lovely spring blossom opposite the Red Lion, with the trees of the Forest of Dean (on the opposite side of the Severn) in the background:




At the end of the dead end road to Arlingham, I went off-road for a couple of hundred yards along the Severn Way along the top of the flood dyke. This next shot is of Newnham on Severn opposite, with the last of the floodwater from the latest monster tide still flooding the meadows on this side of the river.




Spring was definitely in the air today. Blossom and daffodils everywhere:




A cracking little ride today. Unfortunately, I was put on gardening detail by the missus as soon as I got back ... but a good day off anyway.
Get out there and enjoy this glorious Spring weather everyone. Cheers,
_Donger._


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2015)

2 rides today. Woo hoo.

1st ride was on Eric the CX bike. Down to the hospital via Bluebell Road. The cyclepath has roadwork stuff all over it which is the perfect excuse to pee off the learner drivers and use the road. Faster and smoother anyway. There is not a lot of room on that road and the cars ignore the 20mph signs and try to push past but I was doing 21mph so they shouldn't have.
I did the extra loop of Cringleford again, as I had the time and Hubster was at the layby when I arrived. He'd just got there so my timing was good. From there we rode a couple of hundred yards to the UEA land entrance on Colney Lane and then over the park on the cyclepath and up Chancellor Road. I waited at the top for Hubster. From there, we went the short cut way home as I needed a wee.

I gave @StickBouncer a quick bell to check he was home, then jumped on his (my old) Defy 2 to deliver it back to him. I had a little PE bag with my trainers in and I put my fleece on as I was walking back home again. I took my iPod with a bit of Eric on as well, for the walk home. My word, the Defy feels different to my CX bike. The brakes  My word, compared to disc brakes they were scary. I crept down the hill at a steady 19 mph, a good 6mph slower than I go down it on either of the Planet X bikes. Along the Marriotts Way and then gently along the cycle paths to SB's house. 

From there, iPod on with copious amounts of Eric and a steady walk back home, including a quick scoot around Aldi for some eggs and milk.

9.28 on the CX and 3.05 on the Defy. I have gone through 2 targets this month so I've added an additional 15 miles to take me up to 300 miles for the year. Next month, I'll start doing some work.


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Mar 2015)

With the prospect of rubbish weather forecast for the weekend I thought I'd make the most of the sunny, but chilly, afternoon & get a reasonable ride in.

I decided on the New Forest & doing a couple of roads around Hale that I've only fairly recently just discovered but didn't do much when it was icy due to the nature of the narrow twisty descent. However, the narrow twisty descent is not much better in the dry as I rode most of it with the breaks on as I literally couldn't see what was ahead & around the next bend so this will now tried in reverse as a climb next time to save on brake blocks!

It was also a bit of a "pesky pony" day today too as whilst my first encounter was just to swerve & avoid them my second resulted brought me to a halt with the chain jammed in the front derailleur as I panicked to get from 20mph+ to a complete stop when they decided to block the whole road ahead of me!

Another chap just behind me suffered a similar fate & once under way we cycled & chatted together for the next few miles which made a nice change for Billy no cycling mates me & once we parted I headed for home, back across the forest with a nice 40 mile round trip under my belt.

https://www.strava.com/activities/273899214






The porkers were out again today & I must say as a non meat eater they do look a lot nicer alive!






This was to be the first of my "pesky ponys" encounters today.






One more week of lovely quiet roads before the tourists arrive for Easter!


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3606189, member: 9609"]The new milometer worked well and would appear to be quite accurate, read 1% less than my cycle computer.[/QUOTE]

Well at least you fitted it so it went the right way. Very easy to fit them to read backwards. You'd know if you did that though, it'd go kcilc instead.


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2015)

30 miles and 2100 feet of elevation gain today. Rode out around the coast to Croyde and then up to Georgeham. Over the top to Mullacott Cross and then along to West Down. Was going to stop for coffees at the Crown, but they weren't open when we got there! Never mind - on to Braunton along the A 361 and a left turn up the Old Barnstaple Road to Bradiford. Then through Pilton and ending up at Carb Cycles for coffee and cake. Back on the bike and along the Tarka Trail and home.
Very enjoyable ride out, although my buddy picked up yet another puncture and he also realised that trying out a different saddle was probably not a good idea.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Mar 2015)

Just commuting miles again today but it gets a mention because with the sunshine and light winds the knockabout bike seemed to just fly along. I took a route I don't usually use on which the gradients are a bit more favourable than my usual way and averaged over 15 mph into work, arriving about 10 minutes before I usually do.

On the way back I took the main road to Atcham which is flatter, faster and shorter but is usually too busy for my liking. Today it was fairly quiet though and I enjoyed the fast (for me) cruising until turning onto my usual way down the lanes. I had the wind behind me for the last couple of miles so was able to cruise along pretty well and even overtook a rider from one of the local clubs  (to be fair, he was taking it pretty easy - he did do a double-take when I passed though)

19.2 miles at a new commuting PB of 14.85mph average (I haven't managed to achieve 14mph average on this round trip before). The morning ride also took me over 1000 miles for the year to date.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2015)

Two days off work but with household jobs to be done but managed to squeeze in two quick afternoon rides. Yesterdays was a quick 8 miler from home through Newtown linford pass Bradgate park and on to Ulverscroft and up my least favourite climb . Pollybotts lane but it has to be done ,I am being to find it easier but still don't like it. Then a lovely downhill of priory lane then back home managed to average 13.6 mph.
Today slightly longer 15 miler .again from home out through Newtown linford hung a right to Markfield and onto Thornton reservoir . round the dirt track around the edge plenty of fluff flingers (fly fisherman) not catching a lot .on through Thornton village and on to Stanton under Barton and back to Markfield and back home again averaged 13.4 mph . Both rides in broken sunshine if a bit chilly back to work tomorrow booo roll on the weekend


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2015)

[. Half way down I stopped to photograph the hill




@totallyfixed nice picture of a hill .Think it was the Grantham sportive a mate from work did it . I was soo hoping he was in that photo. I will have to ask him he got overtaken by a pink bike.


----------



## Katherine (25 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> Out in my shorts and short-sleeved top again today. A bit chilly at first, but it soon warmed up and I got in another leisurely 25 miler along the severn. I took a slightly different route this time, turning right at Saul and following a quiet little lane along the riverbank through Priding and onwards through Fretherne and on to Arlingham. Stopped for a couple of photos at the flood wall at Priding.
> View attachment 83709
> View attachment 83710
> 
> ...



Nice pictures.

Nosy question: What was the black biro for?


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Mar 2015)

21 miles tonight after I got in from work. I had the (possibly daft) idea to try some interval training to see if it helps my hill climbing. OMG that hurts. I was supposed to be doing 1 minute intervals, but the first one I went much too hard and only held it for 20 seconds, a bit better with the next few, but still only managed 30 seconds each.

Got a while to go yet it seems


----------



## Donger (25 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> Nosy question: What was the black biro for?


 I was wondering where that got to! Took it with me on my last audax in case there was a question to answer at the info control. (There wasn't).


----------



## thetribe (25 Mar 2015)

I was going to have a rest day today as I'd been out 3 days in a row and today at work was supposed to be crazy. It wasn't crazy and the sun was shining so I ignored the rest day and headed out, up and down the coast again. Averaged over 16mph for over 50% of the ride but the wind in my face killed me at the end of the ride and I ended at 15.8 miles @ 15.4mph. One of these days I'll actually listen to myself when I say I'm going for a relaxing ride 



Out to Sea (again)



That spherical object on the left of the pic is at the bottom of someones garden and is a seat, I'd love it to be mine, sitting there with a book and the sound of the sea 

https://www.strava.com/activities/273940178


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Mar 2015)

Nice in and out commute yesterday with the ride in being a very last minute decision on the way to the train station so no HRM which makes the Strava heart rate zones low(basically it's reckoned it was 126bpm all the way in).

Oh and another barn owl spotted on the Ely-Soham road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/273992985/overview


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I use latex tubes on my Cannondale (see a few posts back for a photo of it). I think they do make a subtle but significant improvement to the ride quality of the bike.



Certainly paired with the paves they seem to soften the ride a bit especially on some of the rough back roads around here.


----------



## SpaCyclist (26 Mar 2015)

I had another long (for me) ride planned yesterday - targeting over 100km for the first time since I started cycling again.

I seem to be fated with road closures at the moment. Last week I came across one - this week two.  I am hoping that at least some of the closures involve filling potholes or road re-surfacing! My plan was a relatively flat run taking in Wetherby, Knareborough, Boroughbridge, Easingwold and back home. The first closure was on the road between Wetherby and Knaresborough. I decided to follow the signposted diversion along the A168 (very quiet) and A59 (very busy). I don't know why, but on quiet and country roads drivers generally seem to give me a decent amount of room, but on the A59 many of them hardly seemed to move out at all to pass me.
The run from Knaresborough round to Boroughbridge was  and pleasant. Then I came across the second closure - on the road to Helperby. At this point I decided to change direction and head over to Ripon and Fountains Abbey. This started as a good plan. However, I thought I would be short on distance, so I carried on towards Pateley Bridge. This is where I found Risplith climb - with the dreaded 1in5 sign!. I just about managed to get up it in my "granny gear" out of the saddle for he steepest section, and carried on to Brimham Rocks. I had a stop in the sunshine admiring the views, followed by a steep descent to Summerbridge and return home via Ripley, Knaresborough and Wetherby.

My total distance was 101.8km, and I found I had climbed over 800m - both records for me, although my average speed was, not surprisingly, quite a bit lower than some of my recent rides.

I am glad I got a long ride in yesterday, as it is grey and damp here today .

The ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/273891876.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2015)

Nipped into Barnstaple with the missus, along the Tarka Trail, to pick up her new specs. Bit of shopping and a coffee in Wetherspoons, then a steady ride home. Only 13 miles today but.......wife took QoM on one segment, got in top 10 on three others and set 7 PBs along the way. And that was on her hybrid with panniers! 
Can't fit her head through the door now!


----------



## gavroche (26 Mar 2015)

I did 14 miles in 24mph winds, does that count as the equivalent of 30 miles with no wind?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2015)

Headed off from work for my customary Thursday afternoon ride, had a destination in mind but had to think again after a few mins of battling the headwind, the upland ride that I had planned would have been far too exposed. So plan B, keeping to the coast to Hopetoun, the Forth looking very choppy and with lots of snow on the peaks north. From Hopetoun I took a closed road, perfectly passable on the bike, to Philpstoun, then the same route as last week, Kingscavil, Bathgate, Cairnpapple, Broxburn. The wind was making the climbs even more hard going than usual so it was a great relief after Cairnpapple when I could steer east and get the tailwind. 52 miles, 3,200 ft.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Mar 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/274477614

Bloody hell, what a chore.


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Mar 2015)

It started oh so well 

A dry but slightly blustery afternoon, saw me heading up to the local woods with a cycling buddy.
We were armed with my Go-Pro and his helmet cam. That was a mistake right there 

We found a lovely little downhill spot, complete with muddy patches, tree roots and bits of foliage.
My first run down it was great and I felt confident (maybe too confident!) doing a second pass for the camera.
I was standing up on the pedals, in control, when I hesitated about taking a certain line. First mistake!

As I wobbled about, I hit the muddy patch at an angle. Panicking slightly, I then hit the brakes.
Not the rear brake, oh no, that would have been far too easy!
I grabbed the front brake and slowed dramatically. Ok, so I basically stopped dead and threw myself over to one side, as there was no way I was going over the top!
I landed with a thump on my back, where I lay laughing so hard I was crying! 
I have video evidence...(no, it's not happening) and a still.
I'm 51. One day, I may start acting like a 51 yr old  
Feck I'm sore!

So, I guess you want to see photos...









Lovely day for it.......





Pride comes before a fall.....





Still from the head cam. I was actually laughing....





Ouchie....the bruising is coming along nicely and my back is killing me!
Still, I had fun!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Mar 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> It started oh so well
> 
> A dry but slightly blustery afternoon, saw me heading up to the local woods with a cycling buddy.
> We were armed with my Go-Pro and his helmet cam. That was a mistake right there
> ...


That's going to hurt in the morning.


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Mar 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's going to hurt in the morning.


Hurts now! 
I am so stupid!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Mar 2015)

gavroche said:


> I did 14 miles in 24mph winds, does that count as the equivalent of 30 miles with no wind?


Yes, very definitely.


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> It started oh so well
> 
> A dry but slightly blustery afternoon, saw me heading up to the local woods with a cycling buddy.
> We were armed with my Go-Pro and his helmet cam. That was a mistake right there
> ...








I'm the same age as you and yesterday I was practicing going none handed on my new Dawes 

Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Billy Wizz (27 Mar 2015)

After two weeks in London the dog got a pat on the head the a nice smile and I was off on my Orbea.




Going out




Hard to believe the old girl is nine years old any way twenty nine miles later I feel great.


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Mar 2015)

Had little ride to check out a new mooring for the summer . Hmmmmmm I guess I can see myself sitting and drinking beer in this spot  Theres a pub opposite as well


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2015)

Only time for a quick (slowish) ride over to see a mate and drop a few bits and pieces off.
I waited until the traffic died down a bit then rode through Moulton Park industry as it's the most direct route. After a cuppa, I headed back home through the town, Abington Park and Lings Woods as it's quite dry at the moment..






Nice to get out for a few on the old British Eagle..
10 miles in slightly warm sunshine before I have to go to w*rk.. Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/274744945


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Mar 2015)

I feel massively cheated. I left home (walking) at about the time I normally do when on a big bike ride. I've just arrived at the Olympic park in Stratford via public transport. I could have done it in the same time, on my bike. Damn you chest cold. Normal service wil be resumed when this lifts.











The last picture is a cow with a scarf on.


----------



## Billy Wizz (27 Mar 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Had little ride to check out a new mooring for the summer . Hmmmmmm I guess I can see myself sitting and drinking beer in this spot  Theres a pub opposite as well


Sounds perfect


----------



## BSRU (27 Mar 2015)

A good fairly early 101km ride this morning with 1173m of going up(only 60m of going up in the last 10km, which was nice).
A very cold start but warmed up a little later and the threatened rain is no where in sight.

A view down the cat 3 climb(the short 14% bit) I will have to ride up in about 2 hours.





The sun makes for a more pleasant ride.









Spotted what I think was my first red kite just before the cat 3 climb, the shape of the tail indicates it is a kite.





Then I was buzzed by something far more menacing.











Now of to a shop that sells cakes in order to replenish vital nutrients.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Mar 2015)

I took a day off to evade tomorrow's hurricane! 100yds from the house I had to return for my sunglasses, a good start!
It was cool but pleasant enough out, blossom, sheep in fields and yellowhammers calling I made my way to Graveley, then out to Buckden. Getting across the A1 roundabout was interesting! On past Grafham Water then right to Kimbolton, my first 25 miles into a noticable headwind! I stopped in Kimbolton for a cup of tea and a croissant. The gatehouse of what is now a posh school was built by Robert Adam






It was interesting watching parents drop their kids off in Maseratis and Ferraris, I used to go on my Raliegh Winner!
Another few miles of headwind before I turned south at Lower Dean. The next 25 miles or so were great, quiet roads and beautiful thatched and timbered houses in pretty villages until I reached Great Barford.




The pretty and quiet wasn't to last much longer, things were getting more built up, and there were less hedges to protect me from the horrible cross wind.
I stopped at Broom in Jordan's Mill, the cereal people. What a lovely place and what lovely staff! I had scrambled eggs on toast and a pot of Earl Grey.








The next bit of the ride was crap! No signs, couldn't quite decipher it on my phone. This was around Baldock. I asked a postie how I'd get to Ashwell, the only way was the bloody bypass! Head down and ignore everything with a white rumble strip for protection!
So I was back to the rural idyll, but rolling hills had appeared and my stumpy little legs were getting tired. From the top of the hill before Ashwell it looked like...




Onwards, I had choices. I chose the road to Wrestlingworth as the road to Potton was into a head wind. The next 10 miles were spent on a road that ended in Potton with a head wind all the way. Oh, how I laughed....
I stopped at Waresley garden centre as I needed cake, it seemed every woman over the age of 50 from a 10 mile radius was in the tea shop!




On through the Gransdens, Bourn, Kingston, Barton and along Grange Road in Cambridge before I headed for home on my daily commute route.
Once home I'd done 101.41 miles with an average speed of 14.47mph. I'm really chuffed with that for a solo ride and still not feeling 100% after my virus. At about 20 miles I'd been thinking of calling either a taxi or an ambulance!


----------



## theloafer (27 Mar 2015)

... time to get back in the saddle need to keep legs going ...I am slowly getting further each time (just) a short trip to Wynyard great (tearoom) along the woodland walk/cycle route to the http://markoandplacemakers.com/projects/wynyard-bridge-durham-uk then on to the ncn cycle route along side the A689 Sedgefield turn for home along by the race course/ a bit chilly but was good to be out .. 28 miles https://connect.garmin.com/activity/730255810
scotch broth 




coffee and walnut





was very quiet for a w/end till I was told it was fri ..




tearoom...














just before the bridge there taking out the conifers info here http://www.stockton.gov.uk/locations/locations/wynyardwood/


----------



## dan_bo (27 Mar 2015)

Quick blast around Clayton Vale before home for a pint.




A tree, today.


----------



## Saluki (27 Mar 2015)

I did the usual ride to the hospital to meet Hubster before going to work. 6.9 miles with really stiff legs. I've been doing the 30 day squat challenge with some friends. I misread day 1 as 80 squats instead of 50 as I couldn't find my specs. Yesterday was fine. This morning I am walking like John Wayne. I did a very gentle 60 squats (day 3 requirement) before a gentle, 35 minute ride to meet Hubs.

I am still walking like JW but much warmer now. I have 7 miles to the monthly target this month but it's going to tip it down tomorrow and the next day. Hopefully by Monday I will be able to walk properly again.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Mar 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Quick blast around Clayton Vale before home for a pint.
> View attachment 83962
> 
> A tree, today.


I particularly like the bit about the pint, and possibly the tree.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2015)

A bit late posting it but i managed 21 miles on Thursday. That wind was horrendous! I'm not ashamed to admit that i took to the pavements(no pedestrians about but ready to give way if there were some) when it came at me from the side!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2015)

Just back from a nice 18 miles earlier today on my Blue Soens . A nice loop around the borough and surrounding villages. Even got clocked at 21 mph on a speed camera.

All went well , and couldnt resist this photo chance . 

I feel like challenging @PeteXXX and other local cc'ers to find the spot but its not hard


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Mar 2015)

Yesterday's ride report...
I over did it. Well and truly. Still suffering today....
It was once again the Whitegate Way. There's a surprise. It was dull when I set off, but apparently it was to be the best of the weather during the time I was out.
I had decided that I was going to go to the 5 mile mark and turn around and come home. I wanted to maintain the same distance I had done the day before. I know, its nothing huge but it I still all I can manage. Well I set off, and got to my favourite trees (there is a strange calming essence to them and I love to just sit there and absorb it. I know I sound madder than normal, but hey ho, I can easily go and hug one of them if my back would allow... )





Today they had a strange greyness to them... but it was nice and calming all the same. Usually I stop and admire them from the other direction. Today, they struck me from this direction... perhaps I should have taken the hint here....





The mere, it has no fish because it is too acidic. It is also very good at killing the trees around it. It also happens to be the highest point on the Whitegate Way. Both directions it is now downhill all the way. 





So there was me. At the 5 mile mark. It looks so inviting just to continue doesn't it! The sun has even come out for me and just down off to the right between 2 trees is the huge patch (and I mean absolutely huge - football pitch and more huge) of ransoms - wild garlic. I could not resist I was almost there... I can have a rest and then stop and turn around and come home. A handful of wild garlic leaves for tea would work really well... so off I went and got some wild garlic, then it was a case of the gate way a the bottom - that would be a good place to turn around... then it was I can see the end of the 'short version of the Whitegate Way'... I may as a well go and complete it, then I can say I did it in its entirety... so I did.

Coming back I stopped for these 2 pictures... (more trees, hope you like trees... thankfully I do!)





So the wild garlic patch is now off on the left... and I'm looking at the journey home. I'm also looking at how long it actually took me to cycle all the way one way. Its more than it used to take me to cycle the journey both ways... getting home is going to be hard and it is suddenly dawning on me that I don't have it in me.





Another excuse for a rest, but after here it is time to just spin those legs and pray they make it home.





OK - why is it, it always looks nicer behind you. I'm too knackered right now to even get out of my seat and take a proper photo... this is worrying.





Looks nice behind, but also rather muddy and it is only going to get muddier from here on it and muddier means harder and my back is now hurting me. My legs have nothing left in them and ....

I did make it home, obviously, but I have paid for it and will continue to pay for it for all of today.
https://www.strava.com/activities/274753752 10.8 miles in a dismal 6.1mph. Strangely I managed to get a strava 2015 4th place cup for something! Guess I must just be the 4th person this year to do that segment because it definitely has nothing to do with my time!

I'm not cycling today. I should have been but neither the weather nor myself are up to it. It's a stay in bed and eat day. I think I should manage that if I don't fall asleep whilst I am remote controlling my parents' computer which is downstairs!


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yesterday's ride report...
> I over did it. Well and truly. Still suffering today....



The problem with riding there & back instead of using a route. I know that feeling. I hope the pain isn't too great.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Mar 2015)

mybike said:


> The problem with riding there & back instead of using a route. I know that feeling. I hope the pain isn't too great.


Yesterday the pain was bad. I had 7 doses of morphine to deal with it! Usually I am only at 5 and that does not count the paracetamol, but at least I managed to stay off the codeine as well!

Today is utter exhaustion. My body is not aching from too much exercise, it is aching from a lack of energy and glucose and one of my medical conditions (adrenal insufficiency). It is physically weak from lack of nutrients! I know if I try anything whilst I am like this, I will end up having a hypoglycaemic attack. The problem with them is that unlike a diabetic one, mine will repeat after initial treatment and repeat and repeat for 5 or 6 hours and I hate it. I'm also craving food badly which is a sure sign that there are problems a foot for today and I need to be _really_ careful. AI can kill and quickly so avoiding attacks (some can be potassium/sodium balance issues in the blood stream or glucose issues - in other words the body not getting anything of what you eat into your system. I shall have to l stay in bed (not that I currently do anything else) but also eat... and double my steroids as a precaution.


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yesterday the pain was bad. I had 7 doses of morphine to deal with it! Usually I am only at 5 and that does not count the paracetamol, but at least I managed to stay off the codeine as well!
> 
> Today is utter exhaustion. My body is not aching from too much exercise, it is aching from a lack of energy and glucose and one of my medical conditions (adrenal insufficiency). It is physically weak from lack of nutrients! I know if I try anything whilst I am like this, I will end up having a hypoglycaemic attack. The problem with them is that unlike a diabetic one, mine will repeat after initial treatment and repeat and repeat for 5 or 6 hours and I hate it. I'm also craving food badly which is a sure sign that there are problems a foot for today and I need to be _really_ careful. AI can kill and quickly so avoiding attacks (some can be potassium/sodium balance issues in the blood stream or glucose issues - in other words the body not getting anything of what you eat into your system. I shall have to l stay in bed (not that I currently do anything else) but also eat... and double my steroids as a precaution.


Whoops! 
Hope you recover soon. X


----------



## Dark46 (28 Mar 2015)

I wasn't going to go out as a tough day at work. The Berney asked if anyone wanted to go for a quick ride? I said about the KCC2 TT and as she hadn't ever done it then yes. 

I met her at the usual spot that we meet on Sundays with the club and then we set off.

I set a pb for the TT and lowered it by 47s! Well chuffed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2015)

Having been off the bike for a couple of days with a bad back I was in danger of not hitting 300 miles for the week, so got up this morning and thought sod it, got on the bike and went out. 

Was very windy, even saw a telephone pole snapped in two, though I can't see how the wind could have done that.

I needed to do 55 miles over the weekend to hit toe 300 so the plan was to ride into the wind for 31 miles, turn and ride home to make a 100km. So I headed out in a southerly direction, taking turns to either go west or stay south. I got to Walcote and took a turn that took me south east for a few miles and gave me a bit of respite from the wind, then I turned west and headed for Catthorpe. Went straight over the M1 M6 interchange - wouldn't fancy doing that on a bike in rush hour - and saw that the route to come back was blocked due to road works.

So I skirted round the edge of Rugby and crossed over the M1 further south and headed down to West Haddon, at this point I came across what looked like the aftermath of a cyclist going down. The bike was leant up against a lamp post and there was an ambulance and two cars, I can only assume the cyclist was in the ambulance, the bike looked fine and I couldn't see any damage on the cars, so fingers crossed for the cyclist.

I then did a loop around Ravensthorpe and Guilsborough and back into West Haddon, then headed pretty much in a straight line north to get back to Leicester and home and only hitting rain for the last 5 miles or so. 64 miles done and my 66th week in a row of doing a minimum of 300 miles.

I think the roads south of Leicester going towards Northampton are my favourite roads at the minute, normally very quiet and you get to go through some cracking villages

https://www.strava.com/activities/275216225


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Mar 2015)

Not being a great lover of riding in wind & rain (who is!) I decided on just a short 30 miles this morning before the rain side of things kicked in. So fueled by my usual large bowl of porridge I set off more or less straight away (a decision I was to later regret) into the south-westerly wind which seemed to be picking up by the minute.

Once through the suburbs of Netley Marsh & Bartley I was into more rural Minstead before the New Forest starts around Emery Down. Next was my one & only little climb of the day at Bolderwood, just a half mile 5 or 6% incline but it was now that my overdose of porridge was sitting rather heavily & a burp now would not have been a good idea!!

With that done I finally picked up a tailwind across the former WWII airfield site at Stoney Cross, setting a PB along the way on one segment & passing a peloton of around 20 cyclists coming heads down into the now rather strong wind.

A few spots of rain started 6 miles from home but with a little more effort I just about made it in the dry thanks in no small part to the met office who said it would rain at mid-day & it did.

https://www.strava.com/activities/275201439






Just the one pic today of the swaying trees & the darkening sky.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Mar 2015)

2 rides for me today, and it was nice to start the Saturday bread run with my lad again, something he looks forward too each weekend. Happened to fall on a 'ride' day so we did the gentle 3 miles or so as always.
By the time it got to 'proper' ride time it was a bit more breezy, so I went out kitted up in longs and a coat. Bad move, and at 5 miles I was cooking. Attempts to remove coat and stuff all contents (and coat) into jersey pockets failed, so the coat ended up in the spare bottle holder. I got my bloods back yesterday which showed me as back to normal which gives confidence to push on a bit with the physio, so I upped my pace a bit and headed out into Lyne, Foxhills and Virginia Water. It was here I realised that what I had come to consider mere bumps in the road had once again become hills and I started to struggle. A pause for Haribo at Englefield Green got me fired up a bit, so headed out through Thorpe to add a couple of extra miles. I stopped for a photo (including the bike, take note @Dave 123 ) at what is to me a significant gate. It was at this point in July 2013 that my legs gave up and changed my life a bit (and continue to do so).




Not the best photo ever..
From here it was head down along Chertsey Lane and home. 16.8 miles, and with the bread run made it 20 miles today.
Here's hoping for a nice day Tuesday, I have a new ride to try out...


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yesterday's ride report...
> I over did it. Well and truly. Still suffering today....
> It was once again the Whitegate Way. There's a surprise. It was dull when I set off, but apparently it was to be the best of the weather during the time I was out.
> I had decided that I was going to go to the 5 mile mark and turn around and come home. I wanted to maintain the same distance I had done the day before. I know, its nothing huge but it I still all I can manage. Well I set off, and got to my favourite trees (there is a strange calming essence to them and I love to just sit there and absorb it. I know I sound madder than normal, but hey ho, I can easily go and hug one of them if my back would allow... )
> ...


 
Hopefully you'll stop hurting soon. Take the positives and learn that you have found your (current) limitation, the same as you did when you started walking again, and indeed when you first got the trike. By Summer you'll be doing the same ride and thinking nothing of it.


----------



## LarryDuff (28 Mar 2015)

32 miles this morning. It was very tough into a very strong wind.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Mar 2015)

Since Thursday the forecasters have been predicting gales and rain for today, my DS (as I think of him ) cancelled the clubrun, and sure enough I woke to the sound of rain lashing against the windows. But about 10 it dawned on my that the conditions had eased so I ventured out for a couple of hours, turned out not too bad, mostly dry but the wind was a bit character building in places, especially the 2nd time up Leyden Hill. Saw the grand total of 4 other cyclists.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Having been off the bike for a couple of days with a bad back I was in danger of not hitting 300 miles for the week, so got up this morning and thought sod it, got on the bike and went out.
> 
> Was very windy, even saw a telephone pole snapped in two, though I can't see how the wind could have done that.
> 
> ...



I was in Catthorpe on Suday, approaching from Shawell and turning left towards Catthorpe theres no little lane now, instead you turn left onto a wide straight road thats going to be for motorway access when they've finished, then you turn right into whats left of the little lane to head into catthorpe and the Manor Farm shop and tea room, its quiet now but when they've finished it looks like it might be busy, fast and dangerous to turn right, basicly they've spoilt what used to be a pleasant quiet lane.

https://goo.gl/maps/z2vV4


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2015)

Nice cub ride this morning, We came across another rider who had just came of his bike, we think he hit some gravel on a bend. we all stopped and a couple the guys checked him over he was in a bit of pain with his shoulder, we were right next to Brickendon station, so we put him on a train to Winchmore Hill station which is opposite Bike Boutique our meeting place. we had phoned bike boutique so they were expecting him, they met him of the train took his bike into the shop, then another member of CCLondon took him to hospital, I feel really proud to belong to a club that puts other people first.


----------



## gavgav (28 Mar 2015)

My lover has returned to me after 5 weeks.............picked up my bike from the old house and brought it to my new house today .

Dad took me over to my brothers and first thing I did was to put my old saddle back on the bike. I've had knee problems ever since I put the new saddle on in November and therefore it's time to go back to the old one and see if the knee problems continue or not.

Rode the bike back to my new house, via the cycle paths to Reabrook, along the old track bed and through Sutton Farm, before arriving at my new house and introducing the bike to its new shed.

By God it was windy and a headwind for most of the way as well.

Only 4.7 miles but looking forward to being able to get out on it in the lighter evenings that will follow tonight's clock change.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Mar 2015)

Got out on the club run this morning and decided to go with the easy group for a change just to spin the legs around;nice ride apart from the wind but had a nice blat at the end with one of the other guys;

https://www.strava.com/activities/275263033

Oh and realised I'/m over 1000kms for the year which is not too bad considering most of January was a write off.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Mar 2015)

dave r said:


> I was in Catthorpe on Suday, approaching from Shawell and turning left towards Catthorpe theres no little lane now, instead you turn left onto a wide straight road thats going to be for motorway access when they've finished, then you turn right into whats left of the little lane to head into catthorpe and the Manor Farm shop and tea room, its quiet now but when they've finished it looks like it might be busy, fast and dangerous to turn right, basicly they've spoilt what used to be a pleasant quiet lane.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/z2vV4



Just looked at google maps, looks like I was on the A14 that feeds onto the M6. I had a huge wagon behind me whilst I was on it and he stayed well back giving me total protection. Won't be going that way again even though it was only for a couple of minutes.


----------



## david k (28 Mar 2015)

21 miles, first 12 were great then the heavens opened. Me and my mate sheltered in a church for half an hour and decided to cut the ride short, still got soaking wet though

Pity I felt pretty good


----------



## Rafferty (28 Mar 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Quick blast around Clayton Vale before home for a pint.
> View attachment 83962
> 
> A tree, today.


Ahhhhh, a steel bike with a proper fork crown! (Reminisces a time when ALL good bikes were made like this).


----------



## Simontm (28 Mar 2015)

No ride today but went the 3 miles and back into Kingston to get new brake pads  Took my dad's Norco 3-front cog hybrid...by eck that's a bit different  If good tomorrow, new pads on, wash and oil and out. Otherwise, explaining to wife why bike is in kitchen as I put pads on


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just looked at google maps, looks like I was on the A14 that feeds onto the M6. I had a huge wagon behind me whilst I was on it and he stayed well back giving me total protection. Won't be going that way again even though it was only for a couple of minutes.



Yes I know where you were, at one point when I drove the van I was using the A14 a lot and actually liked that piece of link road as it meant I was nearly at the end of the trip.


----------



## Mr.Si (28 Mar 2015)

Took my Wilier GTS Disc out for a 25 miler today. Normally it's a 2 mile commute! Glad I did, despite the weather.

My dad and I did a ride from Lancing to Steyning via Coombes road, then through Steyning and on to Ashurst and Partridge Green, stopped at Stans Bike Shack for a cuppa and then on to Henfield and Small Dole. Back to Steyning via Bramber and then back home to Lancing via the Coombes road.

It is the first decent ride I have done on my new road bike and it was great. 

So glad I didn't wimp out due to drizzle and high winds.

The overshoes and under-helmet-cap certainly kept me warm.

It was a 2 hrs ride Including the 20 min stop. Looking forward to the next ride now!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Mar 2015)

Another taxing ride in the wind yesterday. I managed 17 miles on my old Carrera clunker. Some might question riding such a heavy beast but the weight and those narrow tubes mean less chance of being blown off!


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Mar 2015)

derrick said:


> Nice cub ride this morning, We came across another rider who had just came of his bike, we think he hit some gravel on a bend. we all stopped and a couple the guys checked him over he was in a bit of pain with his shoulder, we were right next to Brickendon station, so we put him on a train to Winchmore Hill station which is opposite Bike Boutique our meeting place. we had phoned bike boutique so they were expecting him, they met him of the train took his bike into the shop, then another member of CCLondon took him to hospital, I feel really proud to belong to a club that puts other people first.



I'd be disappointed if any club didn't do the same


----------



## galaxy (29 Mar 2015)

Need to get out, only ridden 3 times this year, still once a month on avrage lol


----------



## Cush (29 Mar 2015)

Yesterdays ride 29.02 miles in total. 22.46 of it from and too Lancaster station. Nearly chickened out when I seen the weather at 05:30 but I rode to Carlisle and managed to get over the M6 with out been blown off the bike. At Lancaster it was tossing it down. I faffed around, visited the toilet, checked the brakes etc. Then got on my way down to and over the Millennium bridge and headed straight for Morecambe. Pleasantly surprised at the sign posting on the trail and the friendliness of the cyclists on it. It was still tossing it down at Morecambe. In fact it was worse than ever. I was slightly disappointed that I did not see the Morecam and Wise statue but under the circumstances!! Rode up too Hest Bank and took to the canal back towards Lancaster. (after two miles and not seeing any body I had a run off behind a bridge abutment, Just got the waterproofs 3/4 back up when a jogger in bright orange passed me). After crossing the Lune Aqueduct I dropped down to the river Lune path and followed it to the A683. Where I turned back. On the way out I had stopped at the snack bar above the Crook of Lune for a bacon buttie and a coffee. I recommend this to any one and the view must be fantastic on a good day.At the A683 I retraced my steps (wheels) and with a couple of diversions finished back at Lancaster station. Strangely on the way back to Lancaster the rain had stopped and I dried out a bit but it came back on again when i reached the Millennium bridge and welcomed me again as I stepped out of Carlisle station. I enjoyed this ride and the people I met on it, both cyclists and pedestrians. Next trip in that area Lancaster to Kendal via Heysham and Morecambe. Hopefully in better weather.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2015)

Cush said:


> Yesterdays ride 29.02 miles in total. 22.46 of it from and too Lancaster station. Nearly chickened out when I seen the weather at 05:30 but I rode to Carlisle and managed to get over the M6 with out been blown off the bike. At Lancaster it was tossing it down. I faffed around, visited the toilet, checked the brakes etc. Then got on my way down to and over the Millennium bridge and headed straight for Morecambe. Pleasantly surprised at the sign posting on the trail and the friendliness of the cyclists on it. It was still tossing it down at Morecambe. In fact it was worse than ever. I was slightly disappointed that I did not see the Morecam and Wise statue but under the circumstances!! Rode up too Hest Bank and took to the canal back towards Lancaster. (after two miles and not seeing any body I had a run off behind a bridge abutment, Just got the waterproofs 3/4 back up when a jogger in bright orange passed me). After crossing the Lune Aqueduct I dropped down to the river Lune path and followed it to the A683. Where I turned back. On the way out I had stopped at the snack bar above the Crook of Lune for a bacon buttie and a coffee. I recommend this to any one and the view must be fantastic on a good day.At the A683 I retraced my steps (wheels) and with a couple of diversions finished back at Lancaster station. Strangely on the way back to Lancaster the rain had stopped and I dried out a bit but it came back on again when i reached the Millennium bridge and welcomed me again as I stepped out of Carlisle station. I enjoyed this ride and the people I met on it, both cyclists and pedestrians. Next trip in that area Lancaster to Kendal via Heysham and Morecambe. Hopefully in better weather.


Well done for making the effort. I postponed my forum ride to Glasson Dock near Lancaster because I didn't fancy the look of the weather yesterday, and I will not be riding for the next couple of days either for the same reason!


----------



## contadino (29 Mar 2015)

I have a question after today's ride...

Imagine, if you will, cycling along on one of your regular routes on a lovely sunny, if a little windy, day. You haven't been out for nearly a week due to inclement weather, so you're trying to blow a few cobwebs away. As you approach a junction where the little lane joins a slightly bigger road, someone in a dayglo jacket tells you to hurry up as the traffic has been stopped. So you join the road and find you've inadvertently joined the town's annual cycle race.

Never having been in a cycle race before. let alone been cheered along at anything, I must say it was quite an odd experience.

So my question is, should I have turned around before joining the race and found another route, or are we all one big happy cycling family? Admittedly I didn't pay the EUR 28 entry fee, but neither did I charge the race organisers anything for using my regular route.

Sadly the marshal on the turning where I decided to leave the race wasn't quite as laid-back as the one who invited me to join and sent a torrent of abuse after me.

http://jeremy.contadini.co.uk/press-ganged/


----------



## galaxy (29 Mar 2015)

Lol quite funny. The road is to be shared by all.


----------



## Donger (29 Mar 2015)

And then there were three ....... Two lads and a lass. One of Kingsway CCs smallest ever turnouts this morning. No doubt partly because of the hour change and partly down to the vile weather. Last night's forecast mentioned 40mph gusts and a "100% chance of rain". Bernie suggested a 30 miler as she didn't fancy a 40 in this weather, so I suggested a loop via Stroud (to pick up a tail wind) and up the Slad Valley and back through Buckholt Woods (to get as much shelter from the wind as possible).

Went well, except for the occasional vicious side winds - two of us were nearly blown from our bikes on the way down Nut Hill. The return journey past Gloucester was just horrible. Into the wind all the way. Depressing, energy sapping stuff. When we arrived back at Kingsway, Ian and Bernie looked like they had just ridden the Grand National ... mud splattered and filthy. Even Bernie's pony tail was muddy. I had a rush of blood to the head and decided to add another 8 or so miles to turn it into a 40 miler by heading out down the lanes to Longney and back via Elmore. Regretted it immediately, as the headwind was getting really wild. The builders' flags on the Kingsway estate were flying horizontally today. Down to 6mph on the flat at times. Grim.

Once I got to Longney and turned the corner it was like I'd suddenly turned on the afterburners, and I positively shot home, mostly at speeds of over 20mph. 41.6 miles in all today. Loved the bit in the Slad valley and Buckholt Woods (except for the sad sight of a dead deer in the road). Glad I got the miles in. Take care out there though, everyone. It's pretty wild right now,
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Mar 2015)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass. a bit of rain and very windy. 30 miles done

https://www.strava.com/activities/275849139


----------



## mybike (29 Mar 2015)

contadino said:


> I have a question after today's ride...
> 
> So my question is, should I have turned around before joining the race and found another route, or are we all one big happy cycling family? Admittedly I didn't pay the EUR 28 entry fee, but neither did I charge the race organisers anything for using my regular route.
> 
> ...



Were there road closed signs? If not why not carry on?

As to the abuse, he needs to get a life & see the funny side.


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Mar 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/275848623

Surprisingly didn't get taken out by a cross-wind. 2nd hardest ride of the year.
At one point was cycling next to an owl in flight for about 5 mins, made the ride worthwhile. Didn't enjoy my garmin crashing and sending me down a dirt track, you can see where I got lost after box hill. Was trying to keep an average mph of 15 but had no chance with the wind and rain.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Mar 2015)

galaxy said:


> Lol quite funny. The road is to be shared by all.


Unless the police and council have agreed that it should be closed for a few hours to allow an event to proceed in safety. Applies to cyclists just as much as to other road users.


----------



## arranandy (29 Mar 2015)

Nice 52 miles this morning round the lanes about EK Strathaven and Stonehouse. Even found a new lane from Stonehouse to Draffan. Weather was quite windy with a couple of light showers. Bike looked like I'd cycled across a ploughed field by the time I got home


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Mar 2015)

23 miles today in the wind and rain,wearing exactly the same gear i was wearing in the winter. British summer time...pfft!!


----------



## nickyboy (29 Mar 2015)

Cush said:


> Yesterdays ride 29.02 miles in total. 22.46 of it from and too Lancaster station. Nearly chickened out when I seen the weather at 05:30 but I rode to Carlisle and managed to get over the M6 with out been blown off the bike. At Lancaster it was tossing it down. I faffed around, visited the toilet, checked the brakes etc. Then got on my way down to and over the Millennium bridge and headed straight for Morecambe. Pleasantly surprised at the sign posting on the trail and the friendliness of the cyclists on it. It was still tossing it down at Morecambe. In fact it was worse than ever. I was slightly disappointed that I did not see the Morecam and Wise statue but under the circumstances!! Rode up too Hest Bank and took to the canal back towards Lancaster. (after two miles and not seeing any body I had a run off behind a bridge abutment, Just got the waterproofs 3/4 back up when a jogger in bright orange passed me). After crossing the Lune Aqueduct I dropped down to the river Lune path and followed it to the A683. Where I turned back. On the way out I had stopped at the snack bar above the Crook of Lune for a bacon buttie and a coffee. I recommend this to any one and the view must be fantastic on a good day.At the A683 I retraced my steps (wheels) and with a couple of diversions finished back at Lancaster station. Strangely on the way back to Lancaster the rain had stopped and I dried out a bit but it came back on again when i reached the Millennium bridge and welcomed me again as I stepped out of Carlisle station. I enjoyed this ride and the people I met on it, both cyclists and pedestrians. Next trip in that area Lancaster to Kendal via Heysham and Morecambe. Hopefully in better weather.



You were unfortunate not to see the Eric Morecambe statue as you must have cycled past it on the promenade on the ride up to Hest Bank. You'll enjoy your next ride too; make sure you route via Silverdale and Arnside as that area is lovely and comes out at Milnthorpe. After that there are loads of little lanes to get to Kendal. I'm originally from Carnforth and lived in Kendal so if you want any route advice just let me know


----------



## i hate hills (29 Mar 2015)

contadino said:


> I have a question after today's ride...
> 
> Imagine, if you will, cycling along on one of your regular routes on a lovely sunny, if a little windy, day. You haven't been out for nearly a week due to inclement weather, so you're trying to blow a few cobwebs away. As you approach a junction where the little lane joins a slightly bigger road, someone in a dayglo jacket tells you to hurry up as the traffic has been stopped. So you join the road and find you've inadvertently joined the town's annual cycle race.
> 
> ...


Brilliant story . This kind of thing really tickles me. You lap up all the cheering and enjoy a "different" experience on your normal route. Very funny.


----------



## i hate hills (29 Mar 2015)

My planned ride after a night on the Tennents Lager went thus..... as i step out of the shower i'm press ganged into a shopping trip. After said shopping trip i manage to sneak off for 8 miles of freedom . Great to see it being daylight later. The start of night rides me thinks.


----------



## contadino (29 Mar 2015)

i hate hills said:


> Brilliant story . This kind of thing really tickles me. You lap up all the cheering and enjoy a "different" experience on your normal route. Very funny.



Cheers. Turns out that it was a bit of a posh race and it's on the telly later. I haven't got a TV unfortunately. ☺


----------



## cyberknight (29 Mar 2015)

i hate hills said:


> My planned ride after a night on the Tennents Lager went thus..... as i step out of the shower i'm press ganged into a shopping trip. After said shopping trip i manage to sneak off for 8 miles of freedom . Great to see it being daylight later. The start of night rides me thinks.


More than me, alternating between peeing it down or blowing a gale interspersed with a puking 3 year old , you can guess how much i even contemplated a ride .


----------



## i hate hills (29 Mar 2015)

contadino said:


> Cheers. Turns out that it was a bit of a posh race and it's on the telly later. I haven't got a TV unfortunately. ☺


The fact that its on telly makes it even funnier. Nice work.


----------



## galaxy (29 Mar 2015)

Was`nt mentioned road was closed


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2015)

Short ride yesterday once the wind had subsided a little. 

From the village of Kellaton out to Start Point lighthouse & then onto South Allington. 












https://www.strava.com/activities/275958580


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Mar 2015)

Just the usual. Haven't been out for a couple of days because over doing it in Friday did me in literally and I have had to have a few quiet days.
So, your daily top up of trees continues.





My OH has the day off work so decided to join me for the first 300meters of my ride... he's off to find even more mud than me! Oh and that is his manic grin... he's in one of those moods today.





Early morning light... ish....





Did I mention that this route was lined with trees? This is the scout camp and I think that could be a pond!





Spring could be springing. The grass is definitely getting greener!





Now to really confuse you. This is a wonderful silver birch tree and I do believe that it is the mother of all the others along here that share the same feature and that is the wonderful gnarly, twisted and knotted branches that it has. Quite unusual but really nice (and yes, I did take the picture with the correct vertical - it grows at an odd angle!)

Back to the 'I know I can do this distance' route today...   but I need to play it safe. And I suspect that come Friday I will be on the roads by then because the campsite is filling up with caravans which means all chaos and confusion is going to break loose on the Whitegate Way soon (aka holiday makers, kids, dogs and long leads with dog walkers not paying attention) and it won't be fun, so come Friday I may just have to venture on roads for the first time but at least it will get me away from the mud! https://www.strava.com/activities/276334397


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just the usual. Haven't been out for a couple of days because over doing it in Friday did me in literally and I have had to have a few quiet days.
> So, your daily top up of trees continues.
> 
> View attachment 84196
> ...


Well done for getting back out there, and enjoy the road riding, should be that little bit easier.


----------



## howdenbiker (30 Mar 2015)

I rode the Tour de Yorkshire stage 2 ride with Selby Cycle Club, Ned Boulting joined us as well as he wanted to ride the course. With the ride back to Selby it was 101 miles, my first century tiring as into the wind on the way back. Made harder work as I had to use the winter bike, it being the only one with mudguards.
The route goes from Selby to Market Weighton, Beverley, Malton, Stamford Bridge and finishes with a circuit around York.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Mar 2015)

Just a few shots from the last two days on the rides here in Northern Cyprus. Basicly it's GOOOOOOOD lol!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Mar 2015)

howdenbiker said:


> I rode the Tour de Yorkshire stage 2 ride with Selby Cycle Club, Ned Boulting joined us as well as he wanted to ride the course. With the ride back to Selby it was 101 miles, my first century tiring as into the wind on the way back. Made harder work as I had to use the winter bike, it being the only one with mudguards.
> The route goes from Selby to Market Weighton, Beverley, Malton, Stamford Bridge and finishes with a circuit around York.



I'm originally from Beverley and I am seriously tempted to ride to Beverley for this stage to watch it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Mar 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Well done for getting back out there, and enjoy the road riding, should be that little bit easier.


thank you and ... sadly the problem with the road riding is the road... out of the end of my lane I have a typical ungraded Cheshire climb which can be anything up to 25% or more (there is one locally where if you are going down it on a road bike, you just have to have faith that the tarmac is actually there - I am not kidding!)... so out of the end of my little lane you get a choice of left or right... left is a short and very sharp up into a sandstone cutting which then leads to a busy main road (A49) and into a housing estate... Left on the other hand leads up on to the hills, and is a somewhat longer and slightly less steep up...
neither are options that 2 partially paralysed legs currently want to consider. Even on my road bike, (actually every bike, road, mountain and touring) both are bottom gear grinds with no warm up!

I think I could be giving the impression that I don't like either option! The Whitegate Way is the only alternative and the only place I can get a trike off it is sadly passed the campsite!


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just the usual. Haven't been out for a couple of days because over doing it in Friday did me in literally and I have had to have a few quiet days.
> So, your daily top up of trees continues.
> 
> View attachment 84196
> ...


That really is a wonderful tree and asking to be climbed! Is it popular with the families that use the camp site?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Mar 2015)

Katherine said:


> That really is a wonderful tree and asking to be climbed! Is it popular with the families that use the camp site?


thankfully it is much further down the Whitegate Way than most families will walk so it is spared that (the kids get bored and take to hitting plants and foliage and pulling stuff up... I don't like them doing that), plus the bank it grows on is as steep as it could possibly be... but it is a wonderful tree. I have no idea what genetic abnormality has created those wonderful gnarly branches, it is most unusual for a silver birch to be like that and there are many more along the whitegate way that have this feature, just nowhere near as old as that one!


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Mar 2015)

An appointment cancellation meant I had a bit of time for an unexpected ride this afternoon, which looking at the wind forecast for the next couple of days was a nice bonus.

I quickly planned a two hour route in my head which should miss the worst of today's breezes & headed out though Minstead to Lyndhurst & down Rhinefield Ornamental Drive, which is a lovely summer road under the shade of the giant redwoods & pine trees. From there it was down to Brockenhurst before picking up a tailwind to Beaulieu & some dodgy crosswinds across the forest to home for a bit of a speedy (for me anyway) 33 mile round trip, although my Strava data would suggest I have either a faulty ticker or a duff heart rate monitor! (probably the latter thankfully!) 

https://www.strava.com/activities/276415288






No sun & sand for me so I've followed @SatNavSaysStraightOn 's theme of trees.


----------



## sgl5gjr (30 Mar 2015)

Quick one from me today.....an hour slot in my day.....nipped out on the recently purchased Triban 3 (red one) which had been out only once since new......after a new chain and Shimano bottom bracket change from the stock sh*t one (fussy bugger me) 
Only 9.1 miles today, head wind was a sod..... but did it at an average of 13.9 mph with a max of 25.5 mph..... so I'm happy....


----------



## jnrmczip (30 Mar 2015)

Nothing to exciting but today's commute was excellent even though it was extremely cold wet and grey not to mention the wind great old Scottish weather for you though I suppose. 

Wasn't brave enough to stop to take any pictures and learned I need a proper waterproof jacket when it's that nice oitside. None the less cycling along the side of the Clyde was enjoyable which is a different route to my normal. Nice to mix it up now and then. 

Hope you all had fun out and about today and bring on the nice weather.


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Mar 2015)

Well the last 4 days of cycling around Centerparcs with the family has been very enjoyable. 6yr old Nephew absolutely loves it, and as the park is essentially a car-free zone (apart form 2 days each week) you don't worry so much. Even the weather co-operated and rained a bit less that it had suggested.

He made sure he found plenty of little off-road tracks to play on, even insisting on riding uphill on one, only to meet a Duck walking up the path too. It was hilarious hearing him pinging his bell at this Duck to try and get it to move off the path 

"I'm stuck behind a Duck Uncle Mike!!"


----------



## Psycolist (30 Mar 2015)

Took delivery of a pair of Black Jack tyres at the weekend, and today was my first chance to go for a ride on them. It really reminded me as to what a difference the tyres can make to a bike. . . . . . Ive spent the last month tootling around on a 1/2 worn pair old Conti Race King. I cant believe what a difference these Black Jacks have made. I am always looking for a tyre that will do a bit of everything. Road, gravel, grass, mud & so forth. First impressions of these Black Jacks was that they roll so very well on tarmac, almost zero drag, so I figured they would be a touch squirrelley on the loose, not at all, very sure footed, so it will be the mud that's going to let them down. I didn't have to go far to find some, and also found the Black Jacks to be grippy and reliable on the mud. So, no I don't have shares in Schwalbe, but once again, a tyre from that manufacturer that does what it says on the tin. A real JACK of all trades, exactly what my daily needs are. They may fall into some peoples idea of a budget tyre, but they suit me ( no pun intended ) down to the ground !


----------



## i hate hills (30 Mar 2015)

Going to sum up my after tea ride for you....crazy wind ,crazy cold, crazy rain, crazy me. Determined to lose a bit of timber i headed out after tea round by the golf course . Head wind doing my nut in followed by my old friend Mr rain. Bloody cold up here tonight but they do say when the clocks shift it does get a bit colder for a while.Managed 8 mile before heading home for a shower. this looks like being my last jaunt through the week this week as i'm going to do a bit of overtime in the coming nights. This will almost certain mean sunny and warm weather for the rest of you to enjoy in the evenings . Enjoy.


----------



## jnrmczip (30 Mar 2015)

i hate hills said:


> Going to sum up my after tea ride for you....crazy wind ,crazy cold, crazy rain, crazy me. Determined to lose a bit of timber i headed out after tea round by the golf course . Head wind doing my nut in followed by my old friend Mr rain. Bloody cold up here tonight but they do say when the clocks shift it does get a bit colder for a while.Managed 8 mile before heading home for a shower. this looks like being my last jaunt through the week this week as i'm going to do a bit of overtime in the coming nights. This will almost certain mean sunny and warm weather for the rest of you to enjoy in the evenings . Enjoy.



Thanks for taking the time out to do some overtime provide us with some nice weather haha. I'm almost 100% sure ill be swimming to work for the next few days the way the weather is though. P's I feel your pain weather was definitely against me today.


----------



## PatrickPending (30 Mar 2015)

Not been easy for me to get on the web last few weeks, so my rides from the last couple of weeks - started with a Jaunt to Eyebrook Reservoir (109Km), then a ride down to Brixworth to view the eclipse - which I did at Naseby (106Km). A 60Km Jaunt to Monks Kirby on the Hybrid on the Sunday, then last Wednesday a ride down to Pitsford reservoir almost getting sunburnt in the process. Finished it off with a test ride - put new wheels on the Ti bike - Hope Mono RS hubs, H& son archetype rime, made up with DT swiss double butted spokes. Didn't want to go too far from home for a first ride just to see how things were but manages 106Km doing various loops getting down to Monks Kirby. A fab couple of weeks riding..... (photo - a couple of Geese who seemed a bit freaked by the eclipse)


----------



## Donger (30 Mar 2015)

PatrickPending said:


> Not been easy for me to get on the web last few weeks, so my rides from the last couple of weeks - started with a Jaunt to Eyebrook Reservoir (109Km), then a ride down to Brixworth to view the eclipse - which I did at Naseby (106Km). A 60Km Jaunt to Monks Kirby on the Hybrid on the Sunday, then last Wednesday a ride down to Pitsford reservoir almost getting sunburnt in the process. Finished it off with a test ride - put new wheels on the Ti bike - Hope Mono RS hubs, H& son archetype rime, made up with DT swiss double butted spokes. Didn't want to go too far from home for a first ride just to see how things were but manages 106Km doing various loops getting down to Monks Kirby. A fab couple of weeks riding..... (photo - a couple of Geese who seemed a bit freaked by the eclipse)


 Nice one Pat. Don't forget to log it in the Metric Century a Month Challenge thread. Nice to see you are still in.
Donger.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Well the last 4 days of cycling around Centerparcs with the family has been very enjoyable. 6yr old Nephew absolutely loves it, and as the park is essentially a car-free zone (apart form 2 days each week) you don't worry so much. Even the weather co-operated and rained a bit less that it had suggested.
> 
> He made sure he found plenty of little off-road tracks to play on, even insisting on riding uphill on one, only to meet a Duck walking up the path too. It was hilarious hearing him pinging his bell at this Duck to try and get it to move off the path
> 
> "I'm stuck behind a Duck Uncle Mike!!"


I do hope you got a photo of the errant duck!!


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Mar 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I do hope you got a photo of the errant duck!!


I think his Dad got one just in time before it wandered off. Kicking myself for not taking the GoPro with me this year


----------



## galaxy (31 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> Short ride yesterday once the wind had subsided a little.
> 
> From the village of Kellaton out to Start Point lighthouse & then onto South Allington.
> 
> ...


Lovely part of the country's Coast line round there.


----------



## Spartak (31 Mar 2015)

galaxy said:


> Lovely part of the country's Coast line round there.



Very hilly - rode just over 12 km on Sunday & climbed approx. 300 metres !!!


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2015)

galaxy said:


> Lovely part of the country's Coast line round there.


We've gone on holiday a couple of times to that area and once there you don't need to travel very far at all. A;ways seen lots of cyclists but the hills have put me off! And we've been down to the lighthouse and had a guided tour.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Mar 2015)

Not sure today was the best day to go for a ride, but it's a ride day on the physio plan so it was either out in the wind, or on the dreaded turbo trainer. Suitably togged up in longs and a waterproof I set off into the breeze, aiming for Windsor Great Park for a bit of shelter. I haven't done my metric 50 for March yet, and I need to be pushing myself on to rebuild as I really want to get back to work soon, so my target was set. Started out ok, lapping round the big lake & Savill Garden a couple of times. They've been doing a lot of rhododendron clearance at the Obelisk Pond so the shoreline has changed a bit over recent months:




The wind seemed to be picking up, and the bits into wind became really tough. I struggled to get above 8-10 mph into the wind, yet on the downwind stretches got to 15 - 20mph with little effort! Started getting busy after a couple of laps, so I headed out to the other side of the park by the Royal School. Not the best move, it's even more exposed and I felt like I was cycling in treacle at times. Stopped at the Golden Jubilee statue for a breather and food, I knew it was homeward bound from here, mostly downhill and with the wind behind me.




There does seem to be a theme of trees here recently, influenced by a certain @SatNavSaysStraightOn , so here's some interesting looking ones, no idea what they are though.




By the time I was a couple of miles from home I was starting to feel it. Emergency Haribo's got me home. Has to go down as my toughest ride, but I'm really pleased to have hit the 50km mark. Now for a little lie down


----------



## PatrickPending (31 Mar 2015)

Donger said:


> Nice one Pat. Don't forget to log it in the Metric Century a Month Challenge thread. Nice to see you are still in.
> Donger.


Indeed - have done - though it does kind of make you aim for the 100... or (hopefully 200 rather than settling for less


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2015)

41 knackering miles in that horrible wind this afternoon! Ok i confess,25 outside the rest on the exercise bike but it still counts! The wind was so strong i had to get off and walk quite a few times. I also experienced something i've never seen before. I was leaning into the wind to stay upright(when i was walking the bike)when my bike was lifted off the ground at a 45 degree angle. This isn't a lightweight carbon fibre bike by the way but a 15Kg Ridgeback!


----------



## Dirk (31 Mar 2015)

Not far today........but all for a good cause.
Just a 10 mile return trip up the A361 from Braunton to the Ilfracombe Dogs Trust centre to drop off a carrier bag full of toys for the doggies.
Our pampered JR has far too many, so we had decided to thin them out a bit.
Took a bit of planning to sneak them out onto the bike without her noticing!
Very windy today - almost stopping us in our tracks a couple of times.


----------



## i hate hills (31 Mar 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Thanks for taking the time out to do some overtime provide us with some nice weather haha. I'm almost 100% sure ill be swimming to work for the next few days the way the weather is though. P's I feel your pain weather was definitely against me today.


No probs . Happy to take one for the team.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2015)

After a reasonable(ish) midnight finish last night, I was home and in my pit by 01:30 ready for the alarm @ 07:00 <yawn>
Three of us had plans to meet up for a road ride this morning, but one third of our trio pulled out due to the wind (terrestrial, not human).
Never mind, t'other chap and I met up at 09:00 at the aptly named Windhover Pub intending to do a few miles on or off road. He was on his Hardtail S-Works and I was riding my Canyon CX
It was, as we all know, quite a breezy day and not quite suited for cycling, but as it was my only full day off this week it had to be done.







A bit of a rainbow at the end of the track towards Pitsford as the rain started...
After the drop towards Chapel Brampton I noticed that he back wheel was washing out a bit and stopped under a bridge to check it out and pump it up a bit. No obvious thorns or anything, so I carried on to our meet.
As we didn't have to stick to the roads, we headed back towards Maidwell and thence onto bridleways towards Cottesbrooke.




.

Some of the trails were a tad muddy. This one wasn't quite so bad, but straight into a 30/40 mph wind it was hard going.
Eventually, due to time constraints, we ended back on our original route rather than the tarmac road through the grounds of Cottesbrooke House. Shame really, as it's a lovely rode to ride. Next time we'll do it though...
After a few miles back down the old railway track, we were back into Northampton town where we split up. I headed home along the riverside and added loupe around Sywell & Overstone as I had the time.






I ended up on 50 miles, which seemed a lot further due to the wind and the route we rode.

As an added bonus I got attacked by a hailstorm as I washed the bike down in the garden once I got home!

Who says we don't suffer for our sport? 

https://www.strava.com/activities/276849029


----------



## Spartak (1 Apr 2015)

Early morning ride out today to see the sunrise over Slapton Sands 8-)






Ride along the coast road to Strete Gate then turned round & continued to Stokeham a right turn & a steady climb took me to the 13th century church at Sherford. 






Then joined the 'main' road to the outskirts of Kingsbridge for a quick banana stop. 






Back via Frogmore & the steep hill towards South Pool with more climbing involved to get back to Kellaton for breakfast. 

35 kms with 600 metres of ascent !

https://www.strava.com/activities/277306777


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2015)

25 miles and 1700 feet of climbing today.
Out along the Old Barnstaple Road to Pilton. Then out along the Old Bideford Road to the Fremington turn. Back down to Fremington and onto Tarka Trail, back over Barnstaple new bridge and along to Braunton Marshes and home.
Blustery WNW wind was like hitting a brick wall at times.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Apr 2015)

Long ride home today as I need to get some serious km's done before the spring saddle;went via what goes for hilly down here and is similar to the spring saddle terrain(actually some of it is part of the course although in a different direction).
Pretty pleased overall as the wind was nearly blowing me off on the way back but htfu'd and did some extra to get 100kms;legs ache but some cake this evening should help.

https://www.strava.com/activities/277476846

Oh and the helium with open paves is a match made in heaven and also the new Howies 3/4 bibs were good too.

Was going to stop and take some pics but was on a roll(excuse the pun) and didn't want to stop.


----------



## mooseracer (1 Apr 2015)

15 minutes on the turbo today - took it real steady just to get the legs accustomed again after breaking my hip in February, and to see how I managed clipping in/unclipping (ok'ish).
Hopefully the first step in getting out to do some 'proper' rides again very soon  
(I did do 0.7 miles a few weeks ago but don't count that as it was mostly free-wheeling!)


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Apr 2015)

mooseracer said:


> 15 minutes on the turbo today - took it real steady just to get the legs accustomed again after breaking my hip in February, and to see how I managed clipping in/unclipping (ok'ish).
> Hopefully the first step in getting out to do some 'proper' rides again very soon
> (I did do 0.7 miles a few weeks ago but don't count that as it was mostly free-wheeling!)


Excellent news, nice to hear


----------



## Donger (1 Apr 2015)

28.4 quite blustery miles in 2 hours today. Thankfully, the breeze does seem to be dying down a bit at last. Headed off in a southerly loop via Whitminster, Eastington, Frocester and Cam. Back via Frampton on Severn and the lanes. Brought up 800 miles for the year so far - which is easily my best ever total by this date (by nearly 300 miles).

Only 5 months to go before my next attempt at the Alps, and I mean business this time. Flattish rides like today's don't do much to increase your stamina, but I'm determined to keep my legs moving and not to squander any of the gains from my bigger, tougher rides. I've lost a stone in weight so far this year, and I don't fancy putting it back on and having to lug it up any Alps.


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2015)

Just did a quick loop today and enjoyed the sense of just riding rather than commuting.


----------



## Spartak (1 Apr 2015)

mooseracer said:


> 15 minutes on the turbo today - took it real steady just to get the legs accustomed again after breaking my hip in February, and to see how I managed clipping in/unclipping (ok'ish).
> Hopefully the first step in getting out to do some 'proper' rides again very soon
> (I did do 0.7 miles a few weeks ago but don't count that as it was mostly free-wheeling!)



Well done @mooseracer 
...... easy does it ;-)


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2015)

11+ miles the distance today, just out and about, doing some exploring, including the gravel roads that lead to some gas well heads.


----------



## SpaCyclist (2 Apr 2015)

A 34 mile ride yesterday with some hills. I decided to set off quite early, hoping to avoid the forecast showers. it was bright when I started, but quite windy. Unfortunately the sun didn't last, and I soon encountered a sharp shower with a bit of hail on its leading edge. Ouch! After that the weather improved, and I had a good return leg with the wind behind me most of the way.

My route took in Wetherby, Kirkby Overblow and Weeton, then up Pool Bank. I attempted this last year, and had to stop part way up for a rest. I now have a new bike with a lower bottom gear, so I was able to get up to the top in one go and continue cycling on when I got there. I returned through Alwoodley, Shadwell, Thorner and Bramham. I enjoy these roads as there isn't too much traffic, even though they are on the Northern edge of Leeds.Also, having completed the climb up Pool bank, there is a general downhill trend to this part of the route.

Strava (https://www.strava.com/activities/277334751) shows 547m of climbing in 55.3 Km, and my legs know it this morning!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2015)

A bit of a utilitarian ride today. I had to pop into town to collect my new glasses.
I locked the bike up to a sturdy lamppost and went into the shop and mentioned that I was there for my fitting appointment. The chap says, "Specsavers is two doors up the street, mate.. This is British Home Stores..!! " (the old one's are the best... )






Northampton town centre has sprung a few new wood statues.
As I was in town, I picked up a Wedding Anniversary card and a box of choccies from Thornton's for Mrs Pete as it's been 26 long years since we wed this Saturday.
When I went back to the bike, I noticed that the p*uncture fairy had struck the back tyre. I put some air in the tyre and rode the bike to a more suitable spot to repair the tube properly as there are benches provided there for such emergencies.






My old Single Speed Town & Tesco bike..
Tyre fixed, I carried on home via the Washlands where about 50 council chaps were clearing all the litter and rubbish from the sides of the road and bike paths. Never seen so many folk cleaning an area before! Good on 'em.
After a quick loop of Lings Woods, I was back home on 15 miles.
Off to w*rk soon.. Boooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/277860861


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

Lovely day up here in the Peak District so a quick shuffle of the work folder meant a proper ride today but maybe have to do a few hours work tomorrow. It's gonna rain so who cares?

Not going to disclose the route as there's a little photo quiz. Suffice to say it was long and hilly and my legs now feel like they are no longer attached to my body. The Peak District is locally split into "Dark Peak" and "White Peak". The reason is geology. Northish of Chapel en le Frith (so including Glossop) is Dark Peak. South of there is White Peak. You can see the demarcation in the dry stone walls. Around here they're quite dark millstone grit. In the White Peak they're pale limestone.

No major clues on where I went other than this photo to show the "White Peak" dry stone walls






So here's what I want to know. I rather foolishly rode up two hills that have featured in the National Hill Climb championship. One was a complete t**t, the other not too bad. But which hills are they?

Here's the easy one (both to name it and to climb it)






And here's the other rather *cough* trickier one. You can see the town I climbed from in the background





If you get them both I might buy you a pint if I ever meet you. Then again I might not. Clue for the second one is that it must be Dark Peak.....look at the colour of the walls

All in all a very good ride in the Dark/White Peak with some climbs I've never done before (including the two above). Counting down to beer o'clock


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3624296, member: 9609"]Interesting looking bike, what is it - am not normally impressed by modern bikes, but that has something about it, a bit black, a bit sinister, hmmm or is it just the fact its not all covered in garish writing that gives it a bit of style.

and who ever built that wall needs there arses kicked, its all ower the place[/QUOTE]

I like it for the same reason, a bit understated. It's part of Decathlon's BTWIN range. Agree the wall's all over the place. The field behind is tiny, is it something like a lambing enclosure?


----------



## Saluki (2 Apr 2015)

I had my first ride on the PX Pro Carbon of the year. Boy that bike is twitchy. I don't think that it was twitchy last year but it is this year. Maybe it's having a sulk after being locked to the wall over the winter. The Spesh BG Riva saddle is bloody uncomfortable too. I really prefer the Selle Italia that's on Eric the CX. I'll swap them over later.

I rode out along Bluebell and then along to the A11/A47 Junction and out on the Norwich Road to Hethersett. Just after the start of the cycle path, I saw a young man who seemed to be struggling with his bike. I asked if he needed a hand and he looked so grateful. I couldn't really help much. It looked like his front derailleur have moved a lot and his chain looked to be in a figure of 8. I'm sure that it wasn't but the chain was so wedged and knotted that I couldn't free it with the limited tools that I had on me. He only had a mile or 2 to go back to his destination. It needed more sorting that I could do in situ. 

Off I went again. I took the wrong turn at Hethersett and instead of just doing a little way in and out of the village to avoid the main road, I found myself up a cul-de-sac, walking across a playing field and then back on the cycle path to where I wanted to be in the first place oops. From there I followed the main road towards Wymondham but turned off to Ketteringham and carried on to East Carleton - where Colin Chapman used to live - and then round and down to Intwood and into Cringleford, bringing me out at the crossing of the A11 and the Norwich side of the A11/47 junction.

With a feeling of deja vu I retraced my tyre tracks for 100 yards but turned off to the hospital and rode along Colney Lane, down past the hospital and past where I normally wait for Hubster and on to the UEA entrance and on the cyclepath through the park. Chancellor Road hill was a little more interesting on the Pro Carbon with it's slightly different gearing. I'm fitter than normal at this time of year so it wasn't a huge challenge.

Home via the cycle paths near where we live. 16.77 miles in an hour and 21 mins. The Garmin only said 16.45 but it took 1/3 mile for it to find some satellites so I added it on. I averaged just a smidge over 12mph. I wasn't feeling wildly confident tonight, it felt like riding a new bike and I had all sorts of problems clipping in with road cleats rather than my SPDs on the CX. It's a nice route then. If I use it to meet Hubster from the hospital, it'll be a nice wee 12 miler for me.


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Apr 2015)

I gotta get into better shape for the TdY Sportive, so I need to get my act together over the next couple of weeks. Did 25 miles as an out-and-back with an extra little loop added on. Went to push hard on some longer stretches, which went reasonably well, but I've been able to run longer on those before! Still work to be done!
http://app.strava.com/activities/277883617/


----------



## thetribe (2 Apr 2015)

Yet again I worked my day off, but this time I really regretted it after wandering around all day in the sunshine and very little wind. As my delivery partner said "Would have been a bloody good day for you on your bike today, no wind, sunshine and not too hot or too cold..."

Got a few miles in after work when I met my wife from her work and cycled most of the way home with her, leaving her to head home while I added 10miles or so.

http://www.strava.com/activities/277983258


----------



## Bazzer (2 Apr 2015)

After visiting my mum this morning before she's away for Easter with my sister, the blue sky beckoned. 
Common sense somehow prevailed over wish full fillment, as it was my first ride since being taken out by a car on my commute home last Friday and I only got my wheels back from being straightened on Tuesday. So settled on a 26 mile circular route, with relatively direct access to home, just in case my bruised hip objected. (Wish was a metric century).
Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, before out to Risley, Culcheth and Lowton and home.
Uneventful and nothing photogenic, but first ride of the year without gloves and leggings and there have been some bloody cold ones this year, so  and one happy bunny.
Provided no adverse reaction tomorrow, the Saturday morning goddess will be beckoning her finger..........


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Apr 2015)

@nickyboy, I'm gonna guess Monsaldale Monsal Dale for the first one.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Apr 2015)

The 2nd one, total guess, Winnats


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> @nickyboy, I'm gonna guess Monsaldale Monsal Dale for the first one.


Bingo....you're in for a half of your choice


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The 2nd one, total guess, Winnats



Sadly it's only gonna be a half


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2015)

A lovely ride in the sunshine today. 23 miles to Heaton Park again, via Kearsley, Whitefield, Prestwich, Agecroft, Pendlebury and Swinton. I did a different loop around the park this time and found some new paths to explore. Lots of PB's again but I suppose that won't last after I've repeated my routes a few more times. I'm trying not to take the Strava stuff too seriously but was intrigued to see I had some trophies for some segments in the park. I clicked on one for 9th overall to find that I was the 9th gal to do it! Lol! The park was full of dog walkers, joggers etc (schools broke up this afternoon, which is why I went today), so not really the place to sprint around. Someone's even made a segment for a sprint up to the temple which took me 22 seconds! I'll have to try harder next time!


The highest point in Manchester apparently.

















Isn't that the grandest entrance to a boating lake ever! It was the colonnade to the old town hall which was demolished and moved here in 1912, when the lake was dug.


----------



## contadino (3 Apr 2015)

Having spent the morning with a scythe cutting hay and the afternoon chopping firewood, under normal circumstances I would've driven out to dinner with some friends last night. However it's April so I'm doing this 30 Days of Biking thing and decided to cycle the 5km into town to the restaurant.

I'm not really a night rider. In fact I've never before used the lights I have. They're only cheap ones I keep in a drawer for times like this. Back light awesome. Front light? Well all I'll say is that I was lucky there was a fairly bright moon.

And it's fortunate that the ride home was downhill, because after a 6 course dinner and much more wine than I would have had if I'd been driving, any uphill stretches would have posed a real challenge.


----------



## Twinks (3 Apr 2015)

@nickyboy .......the second one, I NEED to know, it's driving me mad! Is it coming out of Chapel on the back road that goes to Doveholes/Peakdale?


----------



## Spartak (3 Apr 2015)

Another early morning ride today along the coast to Blackpool Sands.











A very wet 30 kms thru Torcross & Strete.
Back by 8:30 for coffee & hot cross buns 8-)

https://www.strava.com/activities/278315797


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2015)

Lilmo said:


> @nickyboy .......the second one, I NEED to know, it's driving me mad! Is it coming out of Chapel on the back road that goes to Doveholes/Peakdale?



Close but no cigar (or half of beer for that matter). Good spot that it is Chapel en le Frith in the background. The one you're thinking of is Long Lane that connects Chapel and Doveholes. This is Peaslows which connects Chapel and Sparrowpit. It was really hard, even harder than Chunal
https://www.strava.com/segments/745075


----------



## Twinks (3 Apr 2015)

Should have recognised that.Yeh, pretty damn tough. respect to you.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2015)

Lilmo said:


> Should have recognised that.Yeh, pretty damn tough. respect to you.



I use a gps to navigate. It has an "autostop" feature which means that when you stop it bleeps at you to tell you that the ride timer on the unit has stopped too. But it doesn't just bleep at 0km/hr, it does it when you're going so slowly that it assumes you've actually stopped.

I got the "bleep of death" a couple of times going up Peaslows


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Apr 2015)

With the Met Office & the BBC weather people not being able to decide whether it was going to rain, rain a little, or rain torrentially, I got out early suitably equipped for a soaking. What has now become my winter bike since the RT-58 purchase (never thought I'd have a 'Summer' bike and a 'Winter bike'....), the Trek 1.2 tyres were pumped up, quick check for nasty bits in tyres and off we went. Wanted a flat route today to push myself on a bit, the legs are improving but still have a real weakness when my knees are bent, can't trust them to support me. Anyway, wet roads but dry skies out to Chertsey and then back by the river to Staines before heading along Runneymede Pleasure Grounds (going to be very busy along here come June, what with the 800 year Magna Carta thingy, we're going away for the week...). Couple of new roads for me through Old Windsor and Windsor itself, before Kings Ride into the park. So much for flat, 17 miles into the ride I started on the hills, and to top it off the rain started just as I decided to stretch the ride to get my metric 50 for the month done early. Still, a brief stop for food and photo, the woods at the end of Dukes Lane near Ascot Gate





The rain never really came to much, and the waterproof leggings stayed in the jersey pocket. From here it was supposed to be mostly downhill to home across Chobham Common and through Virginia Water.
What was supposed to be a flat, easy ride mutated into a tough final 10 miles, even the small hills were hard work and it took my choccy bar and 2 Haribo's to get home. Tired, looking forward to my rest day tomorrow, but pleased to have made the metric 50 with just over 32 miles in the bag, not sure about the 800ft of climbing in the last 10 though, need to plan better...


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2015)

After more than a week not riding due to weather and work I was chomping at the bit to get out .Waited for the drizzle to slow , its not going to stop .So had a hour spare before family commitments. Out with the bike and off through Newtown linford heading for the hills of Ulverscoft . On the first climb of priory lane I could see a rider in the distance slowly climbing .so competive me came out to play and chased him up the hill ,caught him about 200 yards from the top and pulled along side and rode to the top having a nice chat . Rode together for a mile just chatting realised we lived in the next village to one another. At the bottom of Warren hill we parted company and I headed up and over warren hill and he headed home . 8.5 miles done at an average of 13.5 mph couple of pbs on strava and have managed to beat a lad from work on one short climb .I'm sure he will be happy for me  especially as I done it on my hybrid compared to his expensive roadie. While looking at Strava I realised the Kom on the climbs is a twenty year old junior champ racing snake who lives just down the road from me don't think I get any Koms any time soon


----------



## Saluki (3 Apr 2015)

I took a steady pootle down to the hospital to meet Hubster from dialysis this morning. I took the CX bike as it was off the rack, ready and waiting. Just a smidge over 24 minutes for the 5.13 miles. Blimmin' cold out there today too. I've seen the weather forecast and managed to ride in the only dry hour forecast here for the day.


----------



## mybike (3 Apr 2015)

OH couldn't be persuaded, so I went out by myself. Plenty of puddles, lots of folk taking the air with and without dogs. One dog offered to chase me but couldn't keep up. Some scouts were out on a couple of narrow boats, walking ahead to open locks (how many people do you need for that?). I almost disgraced myself by being in the wrong gear & nearly not making it up the slope at a lock in front of the scouts! I'm obviously getting better tho', 'cos I managed to cycle behind a couple for a few minutes without falling off while I waited for them to hear my bell.






Not quite spring.






and not a spot of blue sky to be seen. Not many leaves on trees either. It started raining on the return leg, almost wish I'd put the lycra on but wife tells me that the world isn't ready for me in lycra yet.

A few cyclists out, one even (seemingly) more nervous than I. Caught up with a cyclist who had passed me, but he was taking a photo of narrow boats with the same names as his children so it probably doesn't count. Met a young family on bikes too, dad looked tired. 8.5 miles, calculated because my GPS battery died on me.


----------



## Puddles (3 Apr 2015)

Its been bleurgh and rainy today so this morning we did essential shoppings for the School Hols, then chores and then we ventured to the country park and managed to avoid the rain... quick whizz around it and then a stop for ice cream & coffee... we noticed the Park Shop was just about to close so we bought the Easter Trail so we could do that another day in the hols... then pootled to the little train for a train ride and then home again, we encountered a lovely cycling man all lycra and carbon who was very sweet and let Maggie go up the big hill in front of him and then pretended she was really fast I think the poor man practically did a track stand all the way up the hill behind her! Back home and time for a DVD before dinner, bath & beds


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Apr 2015)

Sat looking at the rain until 10am by which time I had to go out. I had a lovely wet and muddy 45 miler out of Bath through the two tunnels and on to Radstock and towards Frome. I didn't fancy retracing my track back so opted to come back along the Kennet and Avon canal path which was wet and muddy so it was a fun ride on my road bike and I got filthy and enjoyed every minute. I had to stop and dunk the rear mech in the canal at one point as the bike sounded like a cement mixer from the grit and dirt.


----------



## Saluki (3 Apr 2015)

mybike said:


> OH couldn't be persuaded, so I went out by myself. Plenty of puddles, lots of folk taking the air with and without dogs. One dog offered to chase me but couldn't keep up. Some scouts were out on a couple of narrow boats, walking ahead to open locks (how many people do you need for that?). I almost disgraced myself by being in the wrong gear & nearly not making it up the slope at a lock in front of the scouts! I'm obviously getting better tho', 'cos I managed to cycle behind a couple for a few minutes without falling off while I waited for them to hear my bell.
> 
> View attachment 84625
> 
> ...


The only think I miss about not living near a canal is that I can no longer ride on the towpaths. I didn't like living in N Staffs but I did like riding along the canals. I am seriously thinking about driving to our nearest towpath for a nice ride. Probably Northampton from here though.


----------



## mybike (3 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> The only think I miss about not living near a canal is that I can no longer ride on the towpaths. I didn't like living in N Staffs but I did like riding along the canals. I am seriously thinking about driving to our nearest towpath for a nice ride. Probably Northampton from here though.



My memories of NW Norfolk, a good while ago, was of quiet roads and beaches. Much smoother than the canal towpath.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Apr 2015)

mybike said:


> My memories of NW Norfolk, a good while ago, was of quiet roads and beaches. Much smoother than the canal towpath.



They still stare and point at planes up there too


----------



## arranandy (3 Apr 2015)

Just rides to and from work today. Pretty wet this morning but still managed a PB on way to work. I was going to do a longer ride on the way home but 'her indoors' had phoned me about 3 to tell me to be home sharp. So when I left work at 4 it was straight home. However I have a couple of big rides planned for this weekend in preparation for the Mallorca 312 in 3 weeks time


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> They still stare and point at planes up there too


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## mybike (4 Apr 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Doesn't everyone?



Yes, we've heard of Illinois.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2015)

"Tis a land of marvels, it is.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Apr 2015)

A short, easy ride of 19 miles to try out riding with my new contact lenses. That went better than I could ever have hoped!

I also nearly got taken out by a Deer, which in turn was nearly taken out by a Tesco van coming the other way


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Apr 2015)

Couple of hrs in a very muddy wakerley woods..
good fun tho..and ive just destroyed a lovely home made B,l,t butty


----------



## LarryDuff (4 Apr 2015)

Longest ride of the year so far at 58 miles. Hillsborough to Antrim and back. It was a nice still morning. Thank goodness last week's wind has gone.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2015)

Decided to try and get this months imperial century done early. So waited until it got light and seeing the roads were fairly dry I decided to use the road bike.

Weather forecast aid light northerly winds, warm and dry but cloudy. So I decided to head north of Leicester. Hit three counties, Leicestershire obviously, the county of @totallyfixed aka Rutland and I dipped my toe in Lincolnshire (saw the county sign, road by it and then turned around and carried on my route ).

The wind was stronger than I expected, especially going east or north and it rained a few times as well, also it was cold to start with.

For the first 40 miles or so I saw no one, and then for the next 40 miles I saw stacks of cyclists out, and just for @ianrauk everyone replied back to my cheerful hello 

Rode lots of new roads, some of them very muddy, especially around Belvoir Castle way, 106 miles done and completely knackered.

https://www.strava.com/activities/278981319


----------



## BrynCP (4 Apr 2015)

Just about recovered from a cold/flu with a bad chest, so forced myself out to do 32 miles. One of only four rides since the beginning of March due to business travel and illness.

Was a little easier than I expected and only 4 minutes slower than my previous attempt while fully fit. Stuck to a very flat route, and the sun was out for the majority of the ride which made it better!

Tomorrow I'm going for a less flat 42 miles if I haven't affected my chest!


----------



## derrick (4 Apr 2015)

A nice 47 miles into Essex, The roads were really quiet when we got passed Epping town, Out to Moreton through Ongar down to Toot hill, A great ride. https://www.strava.com/activities/278994977:okay:


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Apr 2015)

61.95 miles.... That's according to the bike computer but I am allowing some rounding up and claiming it as a metric century. Did a big loop out of Bath into south Gloucestershire and then into Bristol. Stopped for a quick lunch (pint of cider and bag of nuts) and then pushed myself as hard as the legs would allow back to Bath along the cycle path.

That's a 45 miler yesterday and 62 today so I may have a gentle recovery ride to Bristol tomorrow and watch them ride the pave with a few ciders. Also got home to find my new stem and bars have arrived for the steel bike so I may have to go out and get new bar tape before I hit the shower and spend tomorrow morning fettling. I think the legs are going to ache in the morning. Bloody good fun riding alone for a few days and only got passed once all day, just shows all that commuting in the dark pays you back come spring.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Decided to try and get this months imperial century done early. So waited until it got light and seeing the roads were fairly dry I decided to use the road bike.
> 
> Weather forecast aid light northerly winds, warm and dry but cloudy. So I decided to head north of Leicester. Hit three counties, Leicestershire obviously, the county of @totallyfixed aka Rutland and I dipped my toe in Lincolnshire (saw the county sign, road by it and then turned around and carried on my route ).
> 
> ...


Checked my strava for my last ride .I was as quick as someone with your avatar initials cc on Joe Moore's lane segment .mine you it was part of your lasts months 100miler and it was part of a 8.5mile blast but I all take it I am as fast as supersuperleeds ( or your as slow as me ) my initials are pp


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and just for @ianrauk everyone replied back to my cheerful hello


Some one else who doesn't get it. 
I'm not bothered if you or they say hello or not. My beef is when people post onto the forum bleating that another cyclist hasn't said hello and they are upset about it. THAT is sad.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2015)

Anyway.. I also got out on the bike today to knock out April's Century ride. Even with a slightly dicky knee giving me jip.
106 Miles for the day. Good cycling conditions though a little bit of drizzle, but nothing to really moan about.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Some one else who doesn't get it.
> I'm not bothered if you or they say hello or not. My beef is when people post onto the forum bleating that another cyclist hasn't said hello and they are upset about it. THAT is sad.



I do get it, I was trying to be funny and failed miserably


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I do get it, I was trying to be funny and failed miserably




See... you did it all wrong.. you should have said that one didn't say hi and you were upset... I would have fallen for it...and you would have got a golden Kerr-Ching


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Apr 2015)

Another trip into the neighboring county of Wiltshire for me today to find a couple hills bigger than what we have in the New Forest. 

Spring it maybe but it definitely wasn't warm in the northerly breeze when I set off at 10am towards the forest, up & along Roger Penny Way & into Fordingbridge 13 miles later. The roads were relatively dry as I rode up through the pig farming areas of Damersham & Martin towards the first little incline of the day at Howgare Road, a hill I've been up a couple of times from this direction but never with a flipping headwind before. Once at the top I stopped for a snack & a couple of photos when a sheep farmer drove over from tending his flock & we engaged in what was a very pleasant chat which I will explain with the photo.

Turning west at Broad Chalke I followed the River Ebble for a while towards the second climb at Donhead Hollow & caught sight of around 10 New Forest CC club riders ahead which gave me a bit of a dilemma, do I just hang back & hope we take different directions or do I risk passing them & end up looking a clot as they were all a lot younger & probably fitter than me? Well as it turned out they went straight & I turned right but blow me 2 miles later they turned up at the next junction & now I leading their ride for the next half mile or so which felt awkward as i could hear the group calls of car up etc & I wasn't playing so I did the gentlemanly thing & slowed so as they could all pass safely which in fairness they thanked me for.

Climb two at Donhead Hollow I had done a few weeks ago on the Wildcat sportive so I knew what to expect & just toiled my way up before the good bit of going back down the other side & heading for home through Sixpenny Handley, Cranbourne & Fordingbridge again for my longest ride of the year so far of 70.6 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/279028608






The two lambs at the at the front of the picture were born yesterday but had unfortunately died overnight from the cold. The farmer who I got chatting to was slowly moving them towards the gate so as not to distress the mum who had only lambed for the first time this year. He explained how he would then catch the mum & get to use her milk for orphaned or abandoned lambs by covering her line of sight & letting the lambs suckle her & once her milk had passed through them she would smell her scent & hopefully adopt them. Although I'm a non meat eater I found this quite fascinating & in fact quite heartwarming so some reason.






A few older lambs appear to have found a gap in the fence & were exploring the river bank.






A bit of an action photo taken on the go as I was near the top of the hill & daren't stop in case I couldn't get going again!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> See... you did it all wrong.. you should have said that one didn't say hi and you were upset... I would have fallen for it...and you would have got a golden Kerr-Ching



Well there was one miserable bugger in Rutland, but the lady with him said hello so I let him off.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Apr 2015)

Not a ride day for me today, but I have to stay mobile so a gentle pedal to town with my lad for bread. Nice to be out on the bike with him again, and another 6 miles to add towards his target of 300 for the year.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2015)

15 miles, into Barnstaple and back, to pick up a parcel from Royal Mail. 
Dropped in to a couple of LBSs for a coffee and a new pair of gloves for Mrs DT for her birthday.
Warming up on the way back and the Tarka Trail is starting to become a game of 'Dodge the Grockle'.
Nearly had a head on with one stupid woman who was cycling along on the wrong side of the trail whilst taking photos of the estuary.
Much bell ringing had no effect. She only swerved to miss me after I had shouted at her. Honestly!!


----------



## gavgav (4 Apr 2015)

Something a bit different for me today. @Rickshaw Phil was embarking on his century ride for the month and so his brother, sister and I decided to take our bikes up to Lake Vyrnwy, in Wales, to meet him and do some riding with him. We're nowhere near being able to ride 100 miles with him!!

Doug and Jen collected me at 9:30 and we loaded bikes onto the car, before heading off on the 1 hour 15 min journey to Vyrnwy.

We arrived at 11:00, with sunshine and light winds  and whilst getting the bikes off the roof, Doug stood on the running board, on his car, to reach the bikes and it proceeded to shear off at the back joint!!! 

We climbed up the steep bank from the car park, which wasn't too bad for me, but for Doug and Jen, who hadn't been out on bikes for 6 and 9 months respectively, it wasn't ideal!

We stopped at the junction for the Dam and waited for Phil, who had thought he would be arriving about now, and he appeared almost straight away, having already done one 11 mile circuit because he'd arrived early!

We decided to take the clockwise route around the lake and it was lovely riding along the flat lanes, with loads of cyclists about and nice weather.

Nothing really to write about, other than Jen leaving us standing with her speed at times! For someone who doesn't cycle a lot it was very impressive.

We arrived back at the dam, and had to avoid errant pedestrians and cyclists on the wrong side of the road as we rode across it!

We decided to go back to the car and have our dinner sat in the sunshine in the Sculpture Park






Jen and Doug had had enough by now, but I was keen to do another lap of the lake and @Rickshaw Phil was up for it, so we headed back out and did the circuit in an anti-clockwise direction this time, going at a slightly quicker pace than the 1st lap. It seemed a bit more uphill in that direction, but nothing major and my Strava recording of over 2300 ft of climbing must be WAY out!!

We arrived back and found Phil's Mum and Dad returning from a walk. They had brought the dog up with them and Doug and Jen appeared back at the car, just after I had waved Phil off on his journey back home. The dog came back in the car with us which was entertaining. He seemed keen on joining Doug in the drivers seat !

23.1 miles at 11.4mph avg and lots of fun


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Apr 2015)

Bit grey and dreary this morning but a good brisk club ride nether the less;

https://www.strava.com/activities/279038866


----------



## gavgav (4 Apr 2015)

Dirk Thrust said:


> 15 miles, into Barnstaple and back, to pick up a parcel from Royal Mail.
> Dropped in to a couple of LBSs for a coffee and a new pair of gloves for Mrs DT for her birthday.
> Warming up on the way back and the Tarka Trail is starting to become a game of 'Dodge the Grockle'.
> Nearly had a head on with one stupid woman who was cycling along on the wrong side of the trail whilst taking photos of the estuary.
> Much bell ringing had no effect. She only swerved to miss me after I had shouted at her. Honestly!!


There were a few of them about in Lake Vyrnwy! No road sense at all.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (4 Apr 2015)

Another great tour of East Lothian. 54 miles, avg. speed 13.6 m.p.h


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Apr 2015)

98Km for me today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/279118346


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2015)

As you may have gathered; big miles for me today. A write up will follow in the morning when I'm a bit less knackered.


----------



## Freds Dad (4 Apr 2015)

A couple of rides for me in the last few days. All part of my 100 mile target over Easter. I missed 10 miles on the second ride as I forgot to turn the sat nav on.

https://www.strava.com/activities/277935572

https://www.strava.com/activities/279041598


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2015)

7.2 miles my ride today, strapped for time after fixing the water heater, so I figured a 40 minute trip would do me, up to the trail, and return via countryside. Now baking an Easter Ham. I saw some farmers getting into the fields and starting to plow, and some company was out laying drainage pipes in the fields. Got up to 59F or 15C, and sunny, but with 15 mph winds, with 25 mph gusts.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Apr 2015)

22 miles on Friday then 29 on Saturday. Friday's ride was grey and drizzly Saturday's was dry and semi sunny.


----------



## summerdays (5 Apr 2015)

Weird one on my ride today - I saw someone wearing a bicycle helmet........

.......whilst driving a car!!


----------



## mooseracer (5 Apr 2015)

First 'proper' ride since breaking my hip on the 10th of Feb. 10 miles on the MTB, slow, but who cares the sun was out and I'm relieved to know I can still ride a bike 

https://www.strava.com/activities/279517016


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

I haven't been out since Monday, so yesterday just did the Whitegate Way again (off-road route) which was unbelievably muddy and should be renamed to the Browngate Way really. It was also starting to get busy by the time we finished it in the early morning, so today we decided would be my first on-road day since I got the recumbent trike.

I planned a 13.5 mile route thinking my speed might be half as fast again on the road...  but there was something I had failed to take into account... out of the end of our lane, you have 2 options. Up or Up... the first up is a much longer up and what most cyclists around here use as hill climbing practice because it is all we have. the other up just goes to the main road and in to our local town 6 miles away, so I didn't really want that. So up the ridge and along it it was to be. Let's just say I was that slow, my OH actually got bored of talking to the cows at the top of the climb and came back to find me! One great feature of the trike is it doesn't matter how slow I am going provided I still go forwards... I can't fall off... yehhhhhh... this was helpful early on, because unlike all the other cyclists, I haven't had chance to warm up, this is my warm up. OK, I know, I am just slow. But on the bright side, I didn't run out of gear with the triple front derailleur now fully functional and the Rohloff hub.... so 3 * 14 gears to play with on a 30/42/50 front and 19T rear... yep - plenty of low gears on that you would think.  Anyhow, after that I had myself convicted it was all downhill until I had to climb up to get to our lane again, but a strava chart tells me otherwise now I have looked at it... Virtually all drivers were great. I say virtually all because one idiot did decide to overtake me on a blind left hand bend forcing the oncoming car to do an emergency stop () and no kidding, some people are just unbelievable. Think I might have to work on the flag - my step father has suggested looking at man bouy flags which are meant to be very visible in rough seas... but tbh, with a really bright flashing rear light, hi-viz jacket surrounding a black seat (from the back), crutches and a flag... the car had clearly seen me and decided to overtake anyhow!

https://www.strava.com/activities/279519451 14.3 miles at ummm... yeh not going there. But it does seem that had I have been 3 minutes slower I could have qualified for s strava badge! Oh and today is exactly 5 months since my back went on me...

Oh - and no photos, it was a mixture of medium dense fog or hill cloud depending on where we were!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I haven't been out since Monday, so yesterday just did the Whitegate Way again (off-road route) which was unbelievably muddy and should be renamed to the Browngate Way really. It was also starting to get busy by the time we finished it in the early morning, so today we decided would be my first on-road day since I got the recumbent trike.
> 
> I planned a 13.5 mile route thinking my speed might be half as fast again on the road...  but there was something I had failed to take into account... out of the end of our lane, you have 2 options. Up or Up... the first up is a much longer up and what most cyclists around here use as hill climbing practice because it is all we have. the other up just goes to the main road and in to our local town 6 miles away, so I didn't really want that. So up the ridge and along it it was to be. Let's just say I was that slow, my OH actually got bored of talking to the cows at the top of the climb and came back to find me! One great feature of the trike is it doesn't matter how slow I am going provided I still go forwards... I can't fall off... yehhhhhh... this was helpful early on, because unlike all the other cyclists, I haven't had chance to warm up, this is my warm up. OK, I know, I am just slow. But on the bright side, I didn't run out of gear with the triple front derailleur now fully functional and the Rohloff hub.... so 3 * 14 gears to play with on a 30/42/50 front and 19T rear... yep - plenty of low gears on that you would think.  Anyhow, after that I had myself convicted it was all downhill until I had to climb up to get to our lane again, but a strava chart tells me otherwise now I have looked at it... Virtually all drivers were great. I say virtually all because one idiot did decide to overtake me on a blind left hand bend forcing the oncoming car to do an emergency stop () and no kidding, some people are just unbelievable. Think I might have to work on the flag - my step father has suggested looking at man bouy flags which are meant to be very visible in rough seas... but tbh, with a really bright flashing rear light, hi-viz jacket surrounding a black seat (from the back), crutches and a flag... the car had clearly seen me and decided to overtake anyhow!
> 
> ...


 Progress with every trip. Brilliant!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (5 Apr 2015)

Lovely morning for a peaceful ride, quiet roads, sunshine(!), numerous people cyclists/joggers/dogwalkers who smiled and said"Hello!" It was wonderful I am at peace with the world. Only 13 miles but I'm going for quality not quantity!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2015)

After a few days of slacking, I have finally caught up on the ride reports!



Supersuperleeds said:


> Well there was one miserable bugger in Rutland, but the lady with him said hello so I let him off.


That's no way to talk about @totallyfixed ! 

Ok ... here is a 'prequel' of today's ride. The reason I am doing this is to force myself to do the b*st*rd climb at the 48 km point. By telling you that I am going to do it, I will avoid the extreme temptation of carrying on along the A646 into Hebden Bridge and cutting out the climb.

The climb in question is Church Lane/Mytholm Steeps. It _*AVERAGES*_ 14% for 1.4 km, but includes steeper ramps, including a length of 25% towards the top when the old legs are already screaming for mercy!






On my road bikes I have about about a 50% success rate on that climb. I have done emergency dismounts when my legs have packed up, another time when my rear wheel slid out in the rain, and one notable time when a total f*ckw*t driver overtook me on the 90 degree bend at the top and forced me onto the 40+% inside of the bend which caused me to do an involuntary trackstand and then topple sideways off the road!

I will be riding with Look cleats on my shoes and sticking a Look cleat down in a hurry on a 25% climb is likely to end in tears so I am feeling nervous about that hill. This, coming from someone who does steep climbs on nearly every ride, should tell you something about how hard it is. Still, nothing ventured, nothing broken, eh! 

The sadists among you may like to follow the Street view car up the climb and savour the agony that I have to come. Especially knowing that I will already have tackled lots of nasty stuff before I even get to this evil bugger. LINK.

I'll be back. Hopefully ...


----------



## Donger (5 Apr 2015)

My 9th club ride of the year today. A quick look around on arrival outside Tesco's revealed there were none of the usual hill strugglers today .... and no newbies .... and everyone else was riding a racing bike today while I was on my usual heavy tourer. Gulp! As the first few riders started off, one of them quizzically asked whether I really was going with the fast group. Ahem! Took the hint and stayed back for the "chilled" ride to start. "Chilled" may not be the word that would first occur to some of you to describe a ride that set off at speeds of 18-23mph on the way to the first big climb of the day.

On club rides there's always one who forever seems to be at the back, wiith everyone else waiting for them at the top of a hill or the side of the road. Cripes! Today it was me. On 2 or 3 occasions I ploughed on past my waiting buddies to give them a rabbit to chase, and to minimise the amount of waiting around. Des and Dean kindly stayed with me up Horsepools Hill and onwards up to the back of Haresfield Beacon. At one point we took a different turn from the leading group and ended up chucking in an extra hill to get back together. Great.

Nice sunny weather in Gloucestershire today, so the route back home through Frocester, Cam and Frampton was a real pleasure .... except for the long drag up Cam Pitch, where, (you've guessed it), I took up the Lanterne Rouge position once again. Stopped for a cuppa at the cafe at Saul Marina on the way back, before sprinting back down the lanes through Epney, Longney and Elmore. A good ride in spite of struggling a bit today. Thanks to everyone who let me wheelsuck my way around without doing much of a stint on the front. Mrs Donger now has me back on decorating and gardening detail. (Ah well, it was good while it lasted). 36.7 miles today.


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I haven't been out since Monday, so yesterday just did the Whitegate Way again (off-road route) which was unbelievably muddy and should be renamed to the Browngate Way really.



Pretty much what I found on canal towpath, it is amazing how much mud can be generated by so little water! Friday the towpath was busy too.


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I even cycled past the end of @vernon's country estate but the drive is so long I decided I didn't have the energy to pay a visit. Although I'm sure he would have had some seasonal fares to offer me.



Pies?


----------



## arranandy (5 Apr 2015)

Great ride this morning down to Biggar and Broughton. Left the house at 7.30 and it was a bit overcast and grey but quite mild. As I got out into the countryside I entered the mist and it got a bit chilly, I was glad I had light gloves on. I headed round the back of Carluke then out to Carnwarth. As I headed along the road from Carnwarth the mist lifted and it was blue skies and sunshine from then on. From Biggar I did a loop out to Broughton, I had intended to go to Coulter but took a wrong turn and ended up back in Biggar. By this time the temperature was rising and it was time to remove the knee warmers and reveal the legs for the first time this year. Had my lunch at Taylors Café in Strathaven before heading home. Final distance was 130.7km with 1560m of climbing.

Tinto Hill from just outside Biggar. Hooper swans in the field in front


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Apr 2015)

mybike said:


> Pretty much what I found on canal towpath, it is amazing how much mud can be generated by so little water! Friday the towpath was busy too.


I think here it was generated by too much water and then too many bikes and the likes churning it up! Oh and the gales that brought down the trees last weekend for that debris to be churned into it....


----------



## Saluki (5 Apr 2015)

The Easter Sunday ride is done and dusted, inbetween selling some of my tropical fish and wondering if this lady is coming for the tank or not.

We had decided to ride down to the city which is about 2.5 miles going the direct route, but there is not fun in that. We went down to Eaton via Bluebell as normal, through Eaton Village and onto the cycle path past the golfists playing golf on a criminal waste of green space where people could have picnics and kids could play if it were a park. Up that hill, that doesn't get any easier the more you ride up it, to the Ipswich Road. 

We quickly crossed at the cycle/pedestrian lights and went down hill for 40 yards and waited at the red light, while being berrated for RLJing buy some knobless wonder in a beemer. I asked if he had a clean licence, he said no. So he does break the law then. Lights changed and we rode off up Hall Road and on to Bessimer Road which brings us out at a set of lights where we dogleg to the Lakenham Way cycle path into the city.

It was along this path that it dawned on us that A. the shops are shut on Easter Sunday, and B. There is no point buying more fish food as we have enough to see us through until the tank goes and the rest of the fish do too (we have a quarantine tank so it's OK if the big tank goes first.  Natural blonde, please speak s-l-o-w-l-y  We could have gone somewhere interesting.

From there we had a quick spin through a very quiet city with a few bemused looking shoppers and not much in the way of open shops except for Halfords & Evans. We risked going along Castle Meadow, where all the busses hang out. It's normally a little surreal going through there - it is a cycle way, and a bus lane - we always feel like Gulliver in the Land of the Giants. Through the lights, which eventually went green, at the end, 2nd left took us down to Tombland and on to Magdalen Street. There was a big yellow coach up our bums but as we were doing 20 in a 20 zone, we weren't really that fussed. He forced himself past towards Anglia Square and got stuck at the red lights. A chap who had piled past us and gone through a red light at the top of Castle Meadow, caught us up. We might have smirked just a tad - he'd over shot the turning and ended up having to ride back up the one way street to get back to where he wanted to be . Not a cyclist then, just a twit who rides a bike.

From there it was on the cycle path to the City end of the Marriotts Way and along there for 3 miles to home. We went up the hill at Costessey rather than Marlpit Lane as it's less steep and gives us an extra half a mile of riding.

11.2 in just a smidge under the hour. Great fun and we are hoping that it's not going to rain tomorrow, even though the BBC says that it will - all day.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2015)

It's April and with a potentially busy month coming up I wanted to make sure I got my imperial century in early so it was nice to see the weather settling down in time for the weekend.

I was aiming for Lake Vyrnwy this time as it's a lovely spot and a change of scenery compared to the routes I've done so far this year. Another change is that @gavgav, my brother Doug and Jen my sister were going to bring their bikes out by car and join me for a lap of the lake.

My route consisted of going out via Great Ness, Pentre and Knockin, then to Llynclys and up the Tanat Valley as far as Penybontfawr before climbing over the hills through Hirnant to Llanwddyn.

Disappointingly I set out into a damp, drizzly morning with a cold headwind to contend with. Lights were needed as well as a few layers to keep warm. I'm not quite ready for shorts.

I was using the Raleigh this time on only it's second proper trip with the new tyres so I was a bit wary of how much grip I'd have on the wet roads. This turned out to be justified when a sudden stop on the way to Knockin led to the back end of the bike trying to overtake the front. At this point I'd done less than 40 miles in total on these tyres so hopefully they'll be a bit better when they've scrubbed in a bit. That aside, the journey out was pretty uneventful, which was very nice as the road up the Tanat Valley is one of the direct routes to Bala, so I wasn't sure how busy it would be on Easter Saturday. I suspect everyone was having a lie in this morning. The weather did improve on the way allowing me to enjoy the changing scenery and by the time I reached the Powys border the sun was breaking through.

My route to the lake was picked for ease of navigation (I did check the map a couple of times to make sure, but really you just follow the signs for Bala, then the ones for Vyrnwy once you get further up the valley) and because I thought it was a bit further than the way I went last time I was up here. In fact it was slightly shorter (40 miles) so I arrived at the dam well before the earliest I'd told Doug I would be there. Rather than wait and have the legs stiffen up I decided to keep moving and do a lap of the lake before the others turned up. This turned out to be a good move as I arrived back at the dam just as they were about ready to start off and after I'd had a quick bite of a sandwich we set off back the way I'd just come for a clockwise tour of the lake.

The place was getting a bit busier by this time and there were loads of other cyclists around, ranging from the wobbly toddler to the weekend warrior and everyone in between. The lake road is just over 11 miles of the flattest riding in mid-Wales so appeals to practically everyone, although I suspect quite a few of them forget the roads aren't closed to motor traffic.

As mentioned, Jen showed a good turn of speed and seemed to enjoy the trip, although she was finding the saddle a bit firm after spending so long in it after a long break.

After the lap we all had lunch and a chat where I mentioned that I fancied doing one more lap before heading home as then I could overtake the furthest @Pat "5mph" has done. (Pat and I did our first centuries about the same time. I managed it first but she did more distance). Doug and Jen were content to head off to a cafe so Gav and I set out to do an anti-clockwise loop.

By the time we finished this I was up to 74 miles and still had the trip home to contemplate, so farewells were said and I headed back.

The legs were stiuffening a little by this time so it wasn't the fastest climb over the hill back to the Tanat Valley but once beyond Penybontfawr again the gentle downhill gradient made for nice easy cruising.

By 90 miles I was running a bit low on energy so had a break for flapjack (and broke open the jelly babies too). The roads were busier on the way back and the driving a little less courteous than it had been on the way out. Prize for dimwit of the day though goes _not _to the driver who overtook me on a blind left-hander forcing the driver coming the other way into an emergency stop , but to the driver following him who having witnessed all this unfold proceeded to do *exactly the same thing* to the next vehicle to come the other way.

The last 10 miles were quite plodding and I could really feel the saddle by now - The Nidd on the knockabout bike has shaped to me quite well after using it all winter so going back to the B17 on the Raleigh felt rather on the firm side.

Getting within striking distance of home stubbornness kicked in again and I decided I couldn't be content with just any old mileage so a small loop round the block was added to round it up.

The final tally is 115.13 miles making it easily my longest ride to date  with an average of 12.9 mph.






My usual viewpoint near Great Ness, giving an idea of how grey and damp the morning was.





Working my way up the Tanat Valley.





Further up the valley the scenery gets more rugged looking. Not long before I have to climb over the hills.





Arriving at Vyrnwy and the first sight of the dam.





Looking up the lake early in the second lap.





I don't usually have company on my long rides. Gav, Doug & Jen have enjoyed their trip round the lake.





Last look at the lake before I head home.





Hirnant - one of the little villages en-route home.





Near Kinnerley, these strange, robust looking farm buildings are left over from a vast ammunition dump that dominated this little corner of Shropshire during WW2.





Looking at the Breidden again but in quite different weather to this morning.


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2015)

Glorious weather here in North Devon today.
Shorts and t shirt weather on the bike.
Went out for a 32 mile blast on the Focus Cayo with my buddy from Barnstaple. Hilly route out on the old roads - fast back on the main road and the Tarka Trail.
Loads of PB's without busting a gut, which felt good.
Quick hose down when I got home and then straight up to Hidden Valley for a very nice, and well earned, Sunday lunch. Need to have a quick executive power nap now!


----------



## BrynCP (5 Apr 2015)

After yesterday's 30 miles causing me no issue, set off for 40 today on a nice quiet route out to Market Weighton, and back through some of the villages to Hull. The problem with this route is knowing that near the end I have to go up Brantingham Dale.

It all went well up to my "rest" point, a nice little area with a little bridge over a stream where I like to just spend a few minutes eating a cereal bar.

​

From there on a disaster! I seemed to lose all energy and struggled the remaining 12 miles, walking up the majority of Brantingham Dale and just not enjoying it. All I can think is that it was too much too soon as maybe I am still slightly infected.

Oh well, it's not going to stop me getting out tomorrow, just need to consider the route so I have a get out!


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Apr 2015)

Due to time constraints I was a bit limited on how far I could go today. I arranged to meet up with @400bhp and @FrankW at Ashley. We had an idea of where we were heading but no definite route. A brisk ride along the Cheshire Lanes to Congleton and then across to Sandbach. The rather nice cafe I had stopped at before was shut so we had to make do with a Costa Americano and triple choclate muffin. Then we headed towards Middlewich and Frank peeled of to meet his family at Beeston. Followed a well worn route back towards home. @400bhp shouted some abuse at a passing cyclist, I took an educated guess it was @Origamist who looked like he was in a determined mood as he whizzed past.
53 miles, plus 20mph average, good company. Just what the doctor ordered. Back in time to grab easter lunch at my mums and pick up the kids.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Apr 2015)

Just a gentle 20 odd miles out and around Bath on the steel bike today. I spent the morning putting on new bars and a longer stem and it has made the steel a much nicer ride. If it's nice tomorrow again I will try and get a bigger ride done on it and then I will stop for bank holiday beers with friends.

Edit. I forgot to say it was my first ride in just shorts and a ss jersey. Bloody lovely it was


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Apr 2015)

Went out for the first time on our brand new Orbit tandem. Just a quick 20km - but it was brillaint. The tandem was orders of magnitude better, much smoother, more comfortable, quicker (and much more expensive) than our old one. Saddle height might need adjusting and a couple of strange noises, but basically it was an absolute delight.








We will be using it in June on a Hadrian's cycleway trip - can't wait


----------



## dan_bo (5 Apr 2015)

Quarter lap of deggers. Quarter lap cos my mates' rear mech more or less exploded. However....





Lovely morning up there.


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Apr 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Quarter lap of deggers. Quarter lap cos my mates' rear mech more or less exploded. However....
> View attachment 84769
> 
> 
> Lovely morning up there.


Sounds like you had smashing time.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Sounds like you had smashing time.



Yeah it was a bit of a shame. 

Still, glad it wasn't my diesel....


----------



## Psycolist (5 Apr 2015)

My ride today had a dual purpose. I was trying out a new pair of tyres, and I wanted to try a different ratio cassette. I normally use a 11-30 , I wanted to try out a 11-28. The ride was only supposed to be one of my local 12 mile loops, a route I have done many many times. I figured a route I new well would give me a chance to compare my ride today, against previous outings over the same route..... The first mile felt like oddly hard work. I even go off to check that my brakes were not binding. So, they were ok, and I got going again. Am I riding against the wind I thought, but there was no wind. Are my tyres under inflated I thought. Off I got again and used my portable pump, with pressure gauge, and all fine there. Away I went again, still feeling a certain 'drag' issue. I came to the one proper climb on my route. I changed down, and down and down the gears until my chain went off the block into the spokes, which half way up the hill, made me literally grind to a halt. At this point, I could have quite happily slung the bike over the hedge into a field. But what I actually did was fettle the chain back onto the rear gears, turned around and went home. Due to family commitments, I have yet to remove the afore mentioned tyres or cassette, but once off, they shall be ceremoniously cremated on the remains of this afternoons BBQ.  Happy holiday weekend everyone.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2015)

BrynCP said:


> After yesterday's 30 miles causing me no issue, set off for 40 today on a nice quiet route out to Market Weighton, and back through some of the villages to Hull. The problem with this route is knowing that near the end I have to go up Brantingham Dale.
> 
> It all went well up to my "rest" point, a nice little area with a little bridge over a stream where I like to just spend a few minutes eating a cereal bar.
> 
> ...





Psycolist said:


> My ride today had a dual purpose. I was trying out a new pair of tyres, and I wanted to try a different ratio cassette. I normally use a 11-30 , I wanted to try out a 11-28. The ride was only supposed to be one of my local 12 mile loops, a route I have done many many times. I figured a route I new well would give me a chance to compare my ride today, against previous outings over the same route..... The first mile felt like oddly hard work. I even go off to check that my brakes were not binding. So, they were ok, and I got going again. Am I riding against the wind I thought, but there was no wind. Are my tyres under inflated I thought. Off I got again and used my portable pump, with pressure gauge, and all fine there. Away I went again, still feeling a certain 'drag' issue. I came to the one proper climb on my route. I changed down, and down and down the gears until my chain went off the block into the spokes, which half way up the hill, made me literally grind to a halt. At this point, I could have quite happily slung the bike over the hedge into a field. But what I actually did was fettle the chain back onto the rear gears, turned around and went home. Due to family commitments, I have yet to remove the afore mentioned tyres or cassette, but once off, they shall be ceremoniously cremated on the remains of this afternoons BBQ.  Happy holiday weekend everyone.


Likes for the reports, but  for the issues in both cases. Hope you get on better next time.


----------



## Saluki (5 Apr 2015)

Mods: Can we have an extra 'like' button on @SatNavSaysStraightOn's rides please. I think that she should have extra 'likes' for effort and getting out there and doing it when so many others, in a similar situation, would have given up and done nothing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> Mods: Can we have an extra 'like' button on @SatNavSaysStraightOn's rides please. I think that she should have extra 'likes' for effort and getting out there and doing it when so many others, in a similar situation, would have given up and done nothing.



Creep  


(I agree)


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2015)

A lovely 142Km C2C ride for me today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/279787597


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2015)

There is a new cycling cafe/shop opened in Saffron Walden since Thursday, I'd thought I'd take a look. I asked My lad if he fancied a ride, he said yes. Last night I got to thinking that it might be a bit too far for him, it gets a bit rolling going out that way. His longest ride to date is 24 miles. I don't want to put him off!
So we set out at 9, and within 10 minutes we'd flushed a barn owl from a road side tree. It flew down along the shallow valley toward Boxworth.
After Elsworth it was the first hill for Thomas. His gear selection was bang on and he made the top with cogs to spare. Reed Buntings were the next birds to stand out, but in hedges.... Up Graveley hill and on To Croxton, then past the closed Waresley garden centre. We turned back in an easterly direction at Gamlingay.




Just after this pic I pinged a stone from my front tyre that hit the boy in the leg! Genius. Minutes later his rear light fell off! Not my doing.
I then took him up Old Wimpole hill, that sorted him out! He made it fine with a couple of gears to spare. We got home and Mrs Dave was in full domestic goddess mode....... So I buggered off after a sandwich . 41 miles done.
The Rock and roll life of college Head Gardener isn't all glamour, and today and tomorrow is my turn to water, so I rolled in to town...




The window boxes were planted up on Wednesday, I'm glad it's not too sunny, only took me 10 minutes. I went out of town in the direction of Fulbourn, at 55 miles my legs felt awful. I soldiered on and stopped outside Dullingham for 2 mins to watch 2 hares boxing.
Eventually I reached Saffron Walden and this new caf. I was greeted outside by 2 really friendly staff, who locked my bike for me in their rack. "How far have you come?" They asked, "80 miles and I need some fuel", the younger lad said " how does mushroom soup and a sausage roll sound?", who was I to refuse? Along with a pot of Earl Grey I was refreshed!





I now had the simple task of doing a portion of the TdF route in reverse, but I went forwards if you get my drift.
So at 9am this morning I wasnt thinking of this ride, but it all just fell into place.
My AApril century done (regardless of what @Supersuperleeds posts below )
100.02 miles average speed 14.4mph.
Jolly good! I have a chocolate egg in front of me.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> There is a new cycling cafe/shop opened in Saffron Walden since Thursday, I'd thought I'd take a look. I asked My lad if he fancied a ride, he said yes. Last night I got to thinking that it might be a bit too far for him, it gets a bit rolling going out that way. His longest ride to date is 24 miles. I don't want to put him off!
> So we set out at 9, and within 10 minutes we'd flushed a barn owl from a road side tree. It flew down along the shallow valley toward Boxworth.
> After Elsworth it was the first hill for Thomas. His gear selection was bang on and he made the top with cogs to spare. Reed Buntings were the next birds to stand out, but in hedges.... Up Graveley hill and on To Croxton, then past the closed Waresley garden centre. We turned back in an easterly direction at Gamlingay.
> View attachment 84776
> ...



Well done...........


(Can't post smilies on the tablet otherwise you would have got the big grin one)


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Weird one on my ride today - I saw someone wearing a bicycle helmet........
> 
> .......whilst driving a car!!


Well, you can't be too careful, can you!!


----------



## Paul139 (5 Apr 2015)

Well after months of thinking about it I bought myself a Quella ss/fixed this week and as the planets seem to have all aligned the weather has improved since I bought it on Thursday . So I finally managed to get out and do a nice 19 miles today. I was surprised how little I missed gears although the route wasn't very hilly. I have to say the bike rides very smooth and very quiet and bull horn bars are so comfy.
The weather's looking good for the rest of the week so looking forward to getting out and putting in the miles.


----------



## davdandy (5 Apr 2015)

62 miles to Southport today.Four of us started from our home town Leigh.But my total lack of Winter training showed on the way back and really struggle.But i know i will put that wrong to right in the next few weeks.Still loved the ride and with great company.

Not the best selfie i ever did.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2015)

No w*rk today, but I had Easter stuff to do this morning with the grandchildren, ie Easter Egg hunts in the house and garden plus pleasantries with the family for our 26th Wedding Anniversary(yesterday).
Once this was over, and I'd walked back home with Mrs Pete I had arranged with a mate to pop out for a ride once he was also clear of his obligations.
We had until about 17:00 ish to ourselves so decided to ride towards Market Harborough and then turn back to Brixworth and do half a circuit of Pitsford reservoir.
Had we ridden down the western side of the res instead of the eastern side, we'd have met up with another chap and his family out for the day, but as it was, I didn't know until I saw his FB posts.. So it goes....











We parted ways in Moulton Village at about 16:30 to get back home in time for a nice roast dinner. (after cleaning the bike and testing few bottles of ale  )

Back home on 38 miles, giving me 104 for the week.. Quite happy with that..

https://www.strava.com/activities/279735626


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Decided to try and get this months imperial century done early. So waited until it got light and seeing the roads were fairly dry I decided to use the road bike.
> 
> Weather forecast aid light northerly winds, warm and dry but cloudy. So I decided to head north of Leicester. Hit three counties, Leicestershire obviously, the county of @totallyfixed aka Rutland and I dipped my toe in Lincolnshire (saw the county sign, road by it and then turned around and carried on my route ).
> 
> ...


As it happens we were out that way, it would have been around 2 - 2.30 in the Belvoir Castle area, easily recognisable as of course we are on fixed but also because the bikes are fairly unique, add to that we both wear caps or beanies so fairly unforgettable.


----------



## totallyfixed (5 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well there was one miserable bugger in Rutland, but the lady with him said hello so I let him off.


If it was the woman [not lady please] leading and cracking on a bit then I might well have been the miserable bugger at the back.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2015)

Psycolist said:


> I changed down, and down and down the gears until my chain went off the block into the spokes, which half way up the hill, made me literally grind to a halt. At this point, I could have quite happily slung the bike over the hedge into a field. But what I actually did was fettle the chain back onto the rear gears, turned around and went home. Due to family commitments, I have yet to remove the afore mentioned tyres or cassette, but once off, they shall be ceremoniously cremated on the remains of this afternoons BBQ.  Happy holiday weekend everyone.


Take a very close look at the spokes on the cassette side where the chain got jammed. A friend did that to one of his wheels and broke some spokes. He replaced the broken spokes and then sold me the wheels for a bargain price. £50 for a pair of Mavic Aksiums that had only done a couple of hundred miles ... 

I did a forum ride to Blackpool on those wheels and another one of the spokes snapped where the chain had damaged it. (Neither my pal nor I had noticed the damage, but it was obvious when I looked at the broken spoke.) The wheel went so out of true that I didn't want to risk trying to ride it back, so I returned by train instead.

Ok ... here is my report for this ride today ...

My route was: Hebden Bridge, Keighley Road to Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Jerusalem Lane, Booth, Solomon Hill, Luddenden Foot, Jerry Fields Road/Brocks, Sowerby village, Hubberton Green, Steep Lane, top part of climb from Cragg Vale to Blackstone Edge, descent to BSE Old Road, Old Road through Lydgate, Littleborough, Caldermoor, Calderbrook, Walsden, Lumbutts, Mankinholes, A646 back to Hebden Bridge, _*EVIL CLIMB*_ of Church Lane/Mytholm Steeps, Blackshaw Head, Jack Bridge, Colden, Slack, Draper Lane/Lee Wood Road, Heptonstall Road, Hebden Bridge.

60 km/37 miles and loads of hard climbing.

It was a great day out in sunny conditions, with none of the recent killer winds to contend with. The climbs just did the damage instead ...

I was caught out by the severity of the climbs, the duration of the ride and the warm temperatures. I only had one bottle with me (OJ + water) and took no food. I drank the bottle dry and started fantasising about food and drink on the run back along the A646. I know from past experience that that is usually the first hint that I am close to bonking. If I had not taken the precaution of telling you lot that I was going to do that killer climb I would have rushed straight home and stuffed my face. Instead, I turned left onto Church Lane as planned ...

As you can tell by my post this afternoon, I was intimidated before I even got onto the climb, which you can see looming up as soon as you turn onto Church Lane. My memory told me that the first 3/4 of the climb was quite tough, but that only the steepest bit was really hard. In fact, it gets nasty immediately as it ramps up several times even before you get to the 25% section. I soon realised that I was going to have a very hard time ...

I winched my way to the foot of the steep bit with an impatient motorist close behind me, so I started to pull into a bridleway on my left to let him by. He shot past before I even got there so any feeble excuse for stopping had gone. Instead of stopping, I manned up, leapt out of the saddle, stomped on the pedals, and shot up the 25% ramp as if I were Boonen or Cancellara making a decisive attack on a climb towards the end of Flanders! 

Dream on .. In reality, I looked up the ramp, gulped, and gave it a go, but my mind had failed even before my legs did! Another bloody car forced its way past me and I realised that I couldn't even risk zigzagging to decrease the effective gradient. I couldn't risk an emergency dismount higher up either, so I did a controlled one instead while I still could! I had only managed 1/3 of that final ramp. Score for the climb: ColinJ 3 Mytholm Steeps 4! 

So near, yet so far!






This is the vicious bend that I mentioned being squeezed inside on a previous ride, resulting in a fall ...






So, a bit of a reality check! I used to use my weight as an excuse for struggling on climbs, but I can only sensibly lose another 3 or 4 kilos without losing much-needed muscle. It is fitness that I am lacking. I can't even use my illness of a couple of years ago as an excuse either because it was my legs and back that failed me, not my heart and lungs.

So a good, tough ride, but I will give '_The Steeps_' a miss for another few months while I try and get fit enough to stand a realistic chance of getting all the way up the climb.

PS I was right about the dangers of Look cleats slipping on that steep road surface. I slipped sideways as I walked across the road to take my photos and nearly took a heavy fall!


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Apr 2015)

I could not have asked for a better day than today 

I had my doubts though as I set off through the mist and fog to drive to Kielder lake, but it all disappeared as if by magic and a lake bathed in cloudless sunshine was presented to me. What joy! Hmm, I don't have any suncream with me...... Tough, onwards and upwards!

For a starter, I headed off up the Osprey Trail, their blue graded one (parts of it are borderline red if you ask me!) which is lovely, once you get past the seemingly endless fire road climbing. Some very tough singletrack climbs of 15%+ which I mostly completed OK and I was still feeling good and strong when suddenly I had run out of Osprey!

10 miles done, turning right would take me a couple of miles back to the start. So, I turned left and set off around the lake  Loads and loads of people out walking and cycling taking full advantage of the weather. I went all touristy and stopped for photos of some of the artwork, a bite to eat at Robins Hut and worked my way round to the dam. Crossed the dam into a headwind, and paused there to change the GoPro battery and memory card.

Only a short hop now to my lunch stop at Tower Knowe, lovely cafe and I highly recommend their homemade tomato and mushroom soup. That with a bread roll, a chocolate scone and a nice coffee and I was raring to go again. For all this trail goes around a lake, there's a hell of a lot of climbing involved, but a final snack stop at Freyas Cabin (there's a little story about her and Robin) and I plugged on to get back to the castle. From there, it's two steep climbs to get to the car park (but of course!) and I've nailed my first 50 for the month with 32 miles on the clock. Cracking! 

Osprey takes you away from the lake before looping back.




Three large swivel chairs.




Robins Hut.




Freyas Cabin. Robins Hut is directly across the lake from it.




http://app.strava.com/activities/279812402


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2015)

Paul139 said:


> Well after months of thinking about it I bought myself a Quella ss/fixed this week and as the planets seem to have all aligned the weather has improved since I bought it on Thursday . So I finally managed to get out and do a nice 19 miles today. I was surprised how little I missed gears although the route wasn't very hilly. I have to say the bike rides very smooth and very quiet and bull horn bars are so comfy.
> The weather's looking good for the rest of the week so looking forward to getting out and putting in the miles.
> View attachment 84785



Gotta love the Quella. I'm going to get another signature one soon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2015)

I was about to set off on a ride yesterday when the sun came out. Seeing as we've been starved of warm sunshine for 6 months i skived off and took my dog on a 2 hour walk. However when i got back i managed 20 miles. The traffic had slightly died down and most of the fair weather wobblers had completed their first rides since September so the cycle lanes were safe(ish).


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2015)

4.5 miles, as I didn't wish to leave Mrs. GA alone, having to get up and let dogs out, etc. Beagles like to go in and out of the house a lot, and Mrs. GA's knee has been acting up a bit lately. A good fast run, though. A PB on a hill near my home, and an overall of about 26 minutes. That's not too bad for me on a mountain bike. Lovely weather, in the 60's F or upper teens C, and a bit windy as well. Sunny days in April are hard to come by, or I would have made it a rest and fettling day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Apr 2015)

Yesterday a thoroughly enjoyable 56 miles on the tandem, sunshine and blue skies all the way. Long Dalmahoy Road to Kirknewton and Mid Calder, off road to Muireston, then the lanes through Woolfords Cottages and Auchengray to the foot of the Lang Whang where we turned right to Carnwath. Intending to visit the Apple Pie Bakery but the stack of bikes outside told us that it was standing room only, so settled for sandwiches from the Co-op instead, finding a reasonably warm bench in a wee community garden just out of the village. Sun was warm but the breeze still a bit chilly. Looped back to the Lang Whang by Hagrid's Cottage and with a tailwind headed home on it as far as Glenbrook Road, completing our ride up Harlaw Road and offroad past Clubbiedean and Torduff reservoirs. Back just after 2 giving us time to watch Flanders.


----------



## david k (6 Apr 2015)

Some great photos

I did 15 miles with my son Saturday, nice bypass ride, then 27 miles yesterday partly down a trail, both on my new cyclocross which is working well, just considering changing the nobly tires


----------



## Geoff Crowther (6 Apr 2015)

Not actually today, but last week.
Went up to t'Lakes for Chrissie & Kim to walk the Cumbria Way. The weather was appalling, but me 'n' Hamish managed to fit in some mountain biking twixt the storms.

Rode up from Seascale to Wasdale.







A really nice, entertaining ride from Coniston, through Tilbertthwaite to Little Langdale & back.




















And a brilliant route from Keswick round t'back o'Skiddaw on the best day o' the week.
















That last un's probably the best mtb ride I've done. A great route along tracks I've walked in the past. Highly recommended.

Chrissie & Kim got flooded off a camp site in Stonethwaite. Ended up in the, rather nice, 4 star, Scafell Hotel for the night. But they completed the route in six days of foul weather (except for that one day we were ridin' round Skiddaw). Good on 'em!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done...........
> 
> 
> (Can't post smilies on the tablet otherwise you would have got the big grin one)



Yes you can. you just have to type in the code for them instead, so just have to remember that whistle surrounded by colons will give you  and D with a : in front will give you , ) with a semi colon in front gives you  etc. See here.... https://www.cyclechat.net/help/smilies you need to type in the text bit...


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Apr 2015)

Up and out early for me today, wanted to avoid the Bank Holiday madness so out the door at 8. Forecast was for overcast and feeling chilly, so I went out in longs and long sleeves. First time out on the new Planet-X RT-58 today, and the ride entailed a few stops to tweak the saddle position. Started out really quite cold, but by the time I'd gotten 5 miles under the belt I was a bit more comfy. Few new roads for me today out through Windlesham and South Ascot, including a couple of surprise hills. Sorry no pics as I just wanted to crack on, but 35 miles with glorious sunshine for the last 15. Happy to report the RT-58 is really quite comfy, not sold on the saddle yet but I'll give it a few hundred miles before I change it..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Apr 2015)

I got feeling shattered this morning with the no energy in the legs feeling. Yesterday had wiped me out what with the longer ride and a walk in the evening (we always walk in the evening and if I don't ride in the morning, I walk in the morning as well...physio have told me that the only way I am going to get back on my feet is to fight, so I shall go down fighting as always!  ) and I ummed about not even going on a ride today but given the route I had many bale out options and decided to go and try. I also opted for company which was a touch selfish because it meant my OH could not go and play in the mud around Delamere Forest on his mountain bike, but I needed to play it safe with the way I was feeling.

One look outside confirmed the need to stay warm today, so waterproof trousers went on as well as my waterproof hi-viz top and they were to stay on the entire time!




It was to be like that more or less all of the ride.
My OH has adopted the policy of cycling all of the hills twice. He claimed it was to stay warm  I think he really means I am just slooooooowwwwwwww.....




Going up (yes his light was on, its just every photo I took managed to get it in the off phase of the flash!  ) Oh and there is another hill beyond that car as well... (there is an oncoming car in that photo honest!)



Coming back to find me



Going back up again....



Coming back to find me again.... Oh and the observant amongst you will have spotted that there is a white Magnolia starting to open in the background in this photo as well...
Shortly after this photo, a pedestrian walking down the left hand side of the road actually went into the road to go around me I was that slow up the hill!

Anyhow - not quite yesterday's route and probably not the one I will do tomorrow, both of the roads we stayed on are 'rat runs' sadly and given my normal cycling time is rush hour, I shall probably try to plan another route for tomorrow using smaller quieter roads, but it was fun whilst it lasted.

Only the 1 idiot today, but he did apologise. I had a long down hill followed by a right hand bend and at the bottom of the hill the road drops to single lane passed some houses so cars can't overtake, even when on a 2 wheeled bike. Just after the bend I need to turn right, so I am indicating and using the uphill to loose my speed and I'm over on the right hand side of my lane, up against the central white line and despite my indicating (hi-viz jacket) the car behind overtakes me . He got an up turned palm and a WTF jester from me (but not 2 fingers or anything like that) as I had to pull my arm in and move back left, jam the brakes on and wait for him to finish overtaking me before trying again to turn right. He did apologise with his hazard lights afterwards. I had thought a right arm out parallel to the ground (irrespective of the hi-viz) indicated I wanted to turn right, not to mention my road positioning and plenty of notice, but there we go. I am finding these 'wing mirrors' quite useful even if they vibrate something chronic at speed!

So 15.1 miles done, 2 hours, so I qualify for that Strava Adventure Challenge badge (), the same average time as yesterday but with a touch more climbing and nearly a mile further and I felt considerably better when I stopped than yesterday thankfully! https://www.strava.com/activities/280137466 Still fighting, but need a new route for tomorrow.


----------



## Psycolist (6 Apr 2015)

To every one posting over the B/H weekend, some breath taking views and great photography and wonderful reports.Thank you.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I got feeling shattered this morning with the no energy in the legs feeling. Yesterday had wiped me out what with the longer ride and a walk in the evening (we always walk in the evening and if I don't ride in the morning, I walk in the morning as well...physio have told me that the only way I am going to get back on my feet is to fight, so I shall go down fighting as always!  ) and I ummed about not even going on a ride today but given the route I had many bale out options and decided to go and try. I also opted for company which was a touch selfish because it meant my OH could not go and play in the mud around Delamere Forest on his mountain bike, but I needed to play it safe with the way I was feeling.
> 
> One look outside confirmed the need to stay warm today, so waterproof trousers went on as well as my waterproof hi-viz top and they were to stay on the entire time!
> 
> ...


 
Nice to see you on the roads, save getting that nice trike all mucky


----------



## Saluki (6 Apr 2015)

I really need to get out on a decent ride. @SatNavSaysStraightOn is putting me to shame and starting to make me feel really guilty for not getting out and doing something.

A quick 5 miler, in the miserable drizzle today. Just down to the hospital to meet Hubster. We have obligations today - delivering a fish tank to Lowestoft is on of them. I'm going to ring @StickBouncer and see if he will come out to play. It's nice to have a bit of company while riding.

5.05 miles, 24 minutes on Eric the CX bike.
I overtook an older couple on their hybrids just before the UEA while I took my usual route to Eaton and down though the new estate and round to the back of the UEA to where I meet Hubster. They obviously nipped across the campus as I saw them coming towards me as I approached the meeting point. I was thinking to myself 'wow, I did 3 miles in the time it took them to ride 1'. Then I thought 'actually, well done on them for getting out there and doing something they like whatever their age'. I am normally the one being overtaken by the younger and fitter. I hope that I am still riding at their age, as they were considerably 'older'.


----------



## Diggs (6 Apr 2015)

We didn't want to go out today, I thought we'd just spend some time together*




*Don't try this at home (with a bike that isn't completely new and clean)
No bedclothes were harmed in the making of this image.
We did in fact go out, after initial fettling for a quick test ride


----------



## mooseracer (6 Apr 2015)

17 miles with my good lady this morning. Perfect spring weather and lovely to be out.


----------



## BSRU (6 Apr 2015)

Eventually, once the fog had lifted, got out for a 104km ride with 1000m of going up. Plotted the route so the last 40km was with any tailwind, even though it was pretty light winds.
Crossed the path of two sportives this morning, one at about 9.30 in Cirencester, due to RideWithGPS trying to send me down a one way street and I was slowly trying to navigate myself around Cirencester in order to join back up with my route.
The second one at about 11 as I cycled towards Fairford, which "seemed" more friendlier than the earlier one.

A nice morning once the fog had gone.





RideWithGPS routed me onto this which was just about roadworthy but had to be ridden very carefully.





The benefit of riding up 2 1km climbs both with an average gradient of over 10% which were next to each other with a little decent in between for a rest.





Now recovering with some mugs of tea and home made Easter fairy cakes.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2015)

Quick dash around Braunton Marshes to the village this morning, to pick up a newspaper.
My cycling buddy had beaten my PB around the marshes the other day by 25 seconds. 
He did 12:12.
I blitzed it this morning - taking two and a half minutes off his time. 9:50. Stitch that! 
Not that it's competitive, mind.


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Apr 2015)

52 miles of canal path along N4 to Melksham and back to Bath on the Ken Bird. Good to see the bike go over and through any terrain today as it's going to have to do it at Eroica in June. Quiet on way out but a bit like the M5 on a bank holiday Monday on the way back. Stopped for my usual lunch of cider and peanuts and had another by the canal 5 miles from home.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2015)

Set of this morning in glorious sunshine  of to meeting point in Swithland from Anstey via Cropston . Met up with mate who only had an hour to spare do quick replan of route . Off through Swithland and pass Hallgates entrance to Bradgate park which was getting busy due to the nice weather .Past the golf course loads of golfists out on to beacon cross roads swung left and left again on to Charley rd.Turned left up through Oaks in Charnwood instead of normal straight on we swung left downhill and left again and retraced are route back to beacon crossroads this time straight on up beacon hill the easy way and then a fast descent into Woodhose Eaves right into the village and up church hill and back to Swithland. 20 miles done ,mate headed home and I headed of chasing some miles to get April's metric half century done. Retraced route back to beacon crossroads this swung left and kept straight on to Copt Oak .Left at the lights and on to Markfield then into Newtown Linford which was a traffic nightmare the car park to Bradgate Park was full so there was cars everywhere and even more people the last mile home was slow progress overtaking parked cars and queuing behind cars . Home with 36 miles at an average of 12.5mph in the bag lovely ride in sunshine a very little wind ,loads of cyclists out today all taking advantage of the weather .Living close to Bradgate park is wonderful except on a sunny bank holiday when the traffic and parking is a nightmate


----------



## Basil.B (6 Apr 2015)

Did a 34 miler yesterday and a 38 miler this morning.
First time this year I have got hot wearing my winter jacket and tights, might risk a long sleeve Jersey and bib shorts later in the week!


----------



## BrynCP (6 Apr 2015)

After yesterday's lack of energy, decided to stay within a short radius of home today, but not wanting to be defeated, I decided to get in a few hills!

Managed 30 miles in total, and 3 climbs (Woodgates Lane, Elloughton Dale and Brantingham Dale) and felt fine. Did all the climbs in one, including Brantingham which I walked up yesterday!

Sun was out and first day of the year I have passed a lot of other cyclists on my route.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

13 rider said:


> Set of this morning in glorious sunshine  of to meeting point in Swithland from Anstey via Cropston . Met up with mate who only had an hour to spare do quick replan of route . Off through Swithland and pass Hallgates entrance to Bradgate park which was getting busy due to the nice weather .Past the golf course loads of golfists out on to beacon cross roads swung left and left again on to Charley rd.Turned left up through Oaks in Charnwood instead of normal straight on we swung left downhill and left again and retraced are route back to beacon crossroads this time straight on up beacon hill the easy way and then a fast descent into Woodhose Eaves right into the village and up church hill and back to Swithland. 20 miles done ,mate headed home and headed of chasing some miles to get April's metric half century done. Retraced route back to beacon crossroads this swung left and kept straight on to Copt Oak .Left at the lights and on to Markfield then into Newtown Linford which was a traffic nightmare the car park to Bradgate Park was full so there was cars everywhere and even more people the last mile home was slow progress overtaking parked cars and queuing behind cars . Home with 36 miles at an average of 12.5mph in the bag lovely ride in sunshine a very little wind ,loads of cyclists out today all taking advantage of the weather .Living close to Bradgate park is wonderful except on a sunny bank holiday when the traffic and parking is a nightmate



I do admire how you keep going out and do the hilly parts of Leicester, puts my climbing to shame


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

Okay my ride today. I got up at 05:45 with the aim of being out of the door by 07:00. Looked out the window and it was pretty foggy, so I sat down and started watching the telly. Our lass came down about 08:30 and asked if I was going out. "Waiting for the bloody fog to lift," was the reply she got.

Just before 9 the fog looked like it had disappeared, weather forecast said light northerly winds, so I decided to head north with no particular route in mind, it was going to be one of those follow my nose rides.. Hit fog after about 5 miles, but then it disappeared as quickly as I hit it. After 20 miles I was decidedly warm, so I stopped at the side of the road and stripped off. Off came the bikesters, the long sleeved jersey (wear a ss one underneath it,) the wooly gloves and the skull cap. All got stuffed into my packaway rucksack that lives in the triangle bag.

Ended up reaching the outskirts of Nottingham before heading back south and then going west. Glorious weather, lots of cyclists out. Saw one lad pushing his bike so stopped to see if I could help him. Puncture, wouldn't take a tube from me as he said he was nearly home. Stopped again when I saw a lady pushing her bike, she was just having a breather!

Took one photo (normally never take them but loved this sign)







103.5 miles in total, second imperial in three days and my twentieth in all, a long way to go to catch a fair few on here, but only another 80 to get my hundred hundreds (another six and half years should do it )

https://www.strava.com/activities/280313713


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> As it happens we were out that way, it would have been around 2 - 2.30 in the Belvoir Castle area, easily recognisable as of course we are on fixed but also because the bikes are fairly unique, add to that we both wear caps or beanies so fairly unforgettable.



I was home by then


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Apr 2015)

The sun was out & so were my legs for the first time this year as I'd managed to get all my chores done this morning & it would have been criminal not to get out for a couple of hours to enjoy the warmth.

Fortunately, I have learnt over the years where not to go on a bank holiday due to the influx of tourists to the area so I kept well away from them today & stuck to the north eastern corner of the New Forest where most of the roads were as quiet as usual as I made my way up through Landford & Hampworth to the village of Redlynch & passing just a few families out on mountain bikes also enjoying the sun.

From there it was back down Roger Penny Way to Nomansland, swallowing my second & third flies of the year as I did! After a quick turn turn to the east & then back up Bramble Hill I headed for home for a pleasant 31 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/280294194






The view from the highest point in the forest at Pipers Wait with Wiltshire in the distance.






There are still quiet roads even on a bank holiday if you know where to look!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> If it was the woman [not lady please] leading and cracking on a bit then I might well have been the miserable bugger at the back.



The woman was behind the fella, though I did see a fair few woman out on Saturday.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I do admire how you keep going out and do the hilly parts of Leicester, puts my climbing to shame


Thanks for the compliment .As a live a mile away from Bradgate park ,Charnwood forest and the hills and quiet lanes seem the obvious place to head.That said my longer rides tend to be east towards Melton along the Wreake and Soar valleys hence flatter roads.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Okay my ride today. I got up at 05:45 with the aim of being out of the door by 07:00. Looked out the window and it was pretty foggy, so I sat down and started watching the telly. Our lass came down about 08:30 and asked if I was going out. "Waiting for the bloody fog to lift," was the reply she got.
> 
> Just before 9 the fog looked like it had disappeared, weather forecast said light northerly winds, so I decided to head north with no particular route in mind, it was going to be one of those follow my nose rides.. Hit fog after about 5 miles, but then it disappeared as quickly as I hit it. After 20 miles I was decidedly warm, so I stopped at the side of the road and stripped off. Off came the bikesters, the long sleeved jersey (wear a ss one underneath it,) the wooly gloves and the skull cap. All got stuffed into my packaway rucksack that lives in the triangle bag.
> 
> ...


Did you see Batman ,he's never there when I ride through Gotham .


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Apr 2015)

Today's effort in the gorgeous sunshine

https://www.strava.com/activities/280321568


----------



## jnrmczip (6 Apr 2015)

So took the little man out today with me only done 14 miles from castlemilk along the side of the Clyde from shawfield stadium into kelvingrove back to the green and home went at a slow pace just enjoying the views and the weather which I must say has been excellent the last couple of days on the bike. Looking a bit overcast for tomorrow but who cares it's dry Woohoo back on the saddle. So glad to be off work the rest of the week can spend everyday on the bike and not just the commute.

Photo of my bike at the new bridge built near shawfield stadium. Nope wrong photo this one was along the side of the Clyde where we had a wee bite to eat


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Apr 2015)

@Supersuperleeds I keep thinking I have done some miles over the bank holiday weekend and then I look at your double century and feel meek. Chapeau


----------



## thegravestoneman (6 Apr 2015)

Attempted the Ronde van Calderdale Sportive yesterday 7000 odd feet of climbing over 75 miles and 11 cobbled climbs, only one on a trike(as is usually the case). Set off from the caravan where we had pitched 10miles away from the start at 7am and rode through one of the organisers passed me on the way through and gave 'encouragement' At the start I learnt a valuable lesson in actually reading the info properly (I could have had another hour in bed) plenty of chat before the off, and away we went. before the climbs proper started many were already on the small ring so I passed them on the way up only to be over taken on the way down the other side no speed in descent on a trike for me) When we reached the first cobbled climb I was caught out in the wrong gear and had to stop to adjust. Towards he top was a tight turn where a lot of bunching occurred and I had to stop causing me to slide backwards and a couple of others to find out why you never follow a trike too closely. the ride over the tops was spectacular but some of the descents were nerve racking. about halfway through A few of us took the wheel of some faster cyclists only to find they weren't on the ride and we ended up 5 mile off course. Once we were back on track and on of all places a piece of smooth road my front wheel snapped a spoke so I had to loosen off both front brakes making the descents more hair-raising. At this point common sense prevailed and I abandoned and headed for the last climb (Troopers Lane) which I failed at the first corner, a load of very loose gravel meaning that I had no chance of traction at all. I ended up on and off the trike for the rest of the ascent and back to base after that for a well earned pint


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @Supersuperleeds I keep thinking I have done some miles over the bank holiday weekend and then I look at your double century and feel meek. Chapeau



50 odd miles on tow paths isn't to be sniffed at and your photos are way better than mine


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

13 rider said:


> Did you see Batman ,he's never there when I ride through Gotham .



No, I think his mam had called him in for his dinner


----------



## John Shingler (6 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/279695466

I highly recommend this route I did yesterday. From "Great British Bike Rides" book.


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2015)

Ha ha,i am back in one piece.54.80 miles.The idea was Stillingfleet,but both Dave and myself, felt out of sorts.So we decided in the sunshine to go to Knaresborough,have a sarnie and a couple of lattes,then over to Otley.Well as we progressed to Knaresborough,we both felt great,mind you it's as flat as a pancake and only 18 miles.Well rested and watered we set off in the sunshine to Otley.The traffic was now building up.So i kept close to the edge of the tarmac,we were near Pool.Suddenly i came to a stop,how i kept upright i have no idea,i had left the road and the pedal had hit the grass banking.So we continued to Otley,we were both getting slower.Arrived in Otley had a short break,then came home.54.80 miles.Some of it slow but it felt good.

Now something for Vernon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Apr 2015)

Not a ride today, took the bus to Balerno then a 16 mile walk back via the Pentlands southern ridge, West Kip, East Kip, Scald Law, and Carnethy. Skipped the last one, Turnhouse, in order to descend to Glencorse reservoir and take Phantom's Cleuch home. Glorious sunshine all the way


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2015)

A lovely loop in the sunshine, first time wearing shorts and a short sleeved top!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (6 Apr 2015)

Another circuit round East Lothian, 51 miles, average speed 13.2 ( sluggish legs from Saturday's ride). 
First sleeveless ride of the year, Spring has arrived, hora
Main roads were choko with folk making a mad dash to the beaches after a misty morning. Thankfully the county offers some great wee back roads.






New sunglasses in homage to 
*Geraint Thomas*


----------



## RedRider (6 Apr 2015)

A cycle about today. Up through Peckham to the Greenwich Observatory then back again to cross the river at Lambeth Bridge.





ThenWest. A list of places passed...
Horseguards Parade, the Mall, Constitution Hill, the road that runs alongside Hyde Park, left at the Albert Gate, down through Chelsea coming out near the Thomas More statue then over the Albert Bridge into Battersea Park.





Over Battersea Bridge onto Millbank and over Lambeth Bridge to home.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Apr 2015)

Cracking day, 81 miles, fixed of course .


----------



## C17rsf (6 Apr 2015)

Well this was my 3rd ever ride out and did the same route as my first time out. Had a couple of friends with me today who ride at pro level as they fancied a little ride out. Felt a lot better than my first ride on this route. Here's the strava report.

http://app.strava.com/activities/280152679

One of the lads decided to carry on after and ride home and clocked up 126 miles in just over 7 hours.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Apr 2015)

A ride of two seasons today here in the flatlands. Set off in cold dull weather and came home in sunshine at long last.

A 20 mile circuit up to a nature reserve called Kingfisher Bridge between Ely and Soham. On the road near Swaffham Prior the first swallow of summer I've seen passed by overhead.






In the distance is Ely Cathedral bathed in sun.

Headed back through Wicken which was busy but no too bad. Just one idiot dog walker who let her dog run off through a scrape, scaring the wildfowl. Honestly. I may have used some bad language towards the half wit.






Stopped for a brew at a quiet spot watching marsh harriers.






Reach Lode looking good in the sunshine.

There are few busy roads on my regular routes but one road, between Swaffham Prior and Upware, that carries a surprising amount of traffic, is currently closed for repairs. It has been shut for weeks and its been bliss. Even fewer motons.






It doesn't stop a few bone headed drivers from trying it, but quite fun laughing at them fail. I hope the road never opens again but then I could say that about most roads.

A barn owl was out early near Swaffham Prior and as I watching it, a car slowed next to me. Bloody hell I thought - here we go - more abuse coming my way. As it turned out the guy had also spotted the owl and just stopped to chat. Perhaps my contempt for drivers is sometimes exaggerated.

A lovely ride with signs of Spring at long last.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2015)

Beautiful weather today and the chance to get out for a ride this morning...
I didn't really have a route in mind but wanted to steer clear of Salcey and Pitsford pitstops as they would be heaving on a sunny Bank Holiday so I headed out towards Wollaston and Santa Pod than doubled back a bit to Bozeat (pronounced _Bojut_ ,(with a soft J)) to get myself into Grendon.






_Obligatory photo at the top of the hill in Wollaston..._

There were loads of riders out today, unsurprisingly, on all sorts of bikes and tandems. Some in shorts and short sleeved tops like I was, and others still kitted out for winter! Oh well, it takes all sorts...






Eventually, within 5 miles or so of finishing my ride, I called in at Sywell Res café to grab an ice cream. As I had some stuff to do with daughter and granddaughter at about 14:30 ish, I got myself home at about 13:30 so I could wipe the dust of the bike and myself before lunch.

Back home on 32 warm and sunny miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/280219930


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Apr 2015)

After helping SWMBO in the garden this morning followed by a spot of lunch with friends at Arighi Bianchi in Macclesfield the sun finally appeared around 2:30. This gave me the opportunity to don my shorts and get out for a ride.

Despite it being a Bank Holiday the lanes were very quiet and that always makes it more pleasurable. Today's ride has given me a total of 106 miles over the last 5 days which I'm extremely pleased with seeing that I only started cycling at the end of August last year.

I think I need some comfier shorts as my current ones tend to chafe after about 20ish miles so any recommendations welcome.

https://www.strava.com/activities/280449675


----------



## vernon (6 Apr 2015)

Forty five miles of pootling with a fully laden tourer from Hull to Flamborough. It started to get warm at 16:00. Despite the cold it's been a grand day out.


----------



## Donger (6 Apr 2015)

John Shingler said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/279695466
> 
> I highly recommend this route I did yesterday. From "Great British Bike Rides" book.


I've done the bit along the coast from Walcot to Cromer on my hols once. Loved it.


----------



## Dark46 (6 Apr 2015)

Well my ride was yesterday but hayho. The ride was for a change planned by someone. This was by @maltloaf which looked good and with some roads that I had not been on before. 

Today's ride was split into two groups and the people that suggested that we should have a split didn't turn up so what are surprise! 
Dave was out on his new Ros. We seem to have had alot of new bikes this year.

No @gordyfinbar as he was away on family duties.

Well @Donger was in two minds about the ride not long after giving blood. But the size of him in would have thought a pint would only be a twelfth of him!

The ride started on familiar territory out Naas Lane and up Edge Hill. So it was a case of pick a gear and a pace and stick to it But for a change we turned right at the top of Edge and went towards Randwick (I think) the road was slightly up hill before a long decent ending up in Stroud. I really enjoyed the ride down and got upto 39mph in one part, before having to think about the road surface and where it was going. Not being sure as I've never been along it.

When I got to the bottom there were a few waiting but then it seemed an age for @Donger and a few others were missing. But it turned out that they miss heard the route and came up the hill we were going down next lol.

After the hilly section will had just negotiated this rest of the route was goingvt by flat in comparison. So now itcwasca heading out of Stroud towards Frocester and into the countryside, and finally to a coffee shop for a stop. 

For some reason we picked up a local cyclist and while entering King Stanley he said we were going the wrong way? But he didn't know our route lol. So we then went across the bottom of Frocester Hill and headed for Cam station. Normally by Cam station we turn right towards the A38, but most of us turned left and 4 turned right as they had to be back early. As we headed to Dursley we turned right at the first roundabout and headed uphill. Someone shouted "what sort of hill is this " and the reply came in the form of " a uphill one!"
At the top of the hill we turned right towards Stinchcombe and the A38. I didn't realise there was a slight incline then a nice drop back to the A38.

On the A38 we made sure everyone was with us at the Slimbridge roundabout, and it was there that we decided to have coffee at Saul Junction. So it was up through Cambridge passed Hilltop garage then left into Frampton before Saul Junction. 

So @Donger and Des and I tried a little pelaton to get up the A38 to hilltop but it didn't work and @Donger I think got slightly left at the rear. But he did explain that his top ring us only a 44, it's no wonder he has problems in some flat sections keeping up with the road bikes. 

When we got to Saul Junction the 4 that left us were sipping their coffees and hot chocolates! 

Well it was our turn to have our drinks but we didn't have anything to eat this time. 

After a little rest and drink it was off to the Longley Loop and back to the estate. 
During the ride around the loop @Donger and I had a chance for a quick chat.

All in all for me the ride was just over 40 miles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Apr 2015)

@Freds Dad have a look at the dhb padded shorts on Wiggle. I use the Aeron ones for £25


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Apr 2015)

Just 38 miles today but what a 38 miles! Lovely day , warm, not hot, perfect! 

I was testing my new bike set up, 130mm stem added, saddle up, more stretched out/aero.....I was also nursing a lower back strain from a Gym session the other day, so I took it easy. Had lunch at the top of the climb, 
rode halfway down, then decided to go back up again just so I could ride down again ha ha....met three Belgian girls on bikes lost, so showed them the way to thier hotel on thier maps. 
The bike felt much faster under me, lighter and more comfortable than before. This is my local loop out here! 






Looking back across the bay of Famagusta





It was him or me!





Halfway up the climb





next stop Turkey





Where I stop & empty my head





My new bikestand





I totally love ridig these mountain roads


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2015)

thegravestoneman said:


> Attempted the Ronde van Calderdale Sportive yesterday 7000 odd feet of climbing over 75 miles and 11 cobbled climbssnapped
> .
> At this point common sense prevailed and I abandoned and headed for the last climb (Troopers Lane) which I failed at the first corner, a load of very loose gravel meaning that I had no chance of traction at all. I ended up on and off the trike for the rest of the ascent and back to base after that for a well earned pint
> View attachment 84896



The 'Trooper' got me too, back in May..............


----------



## thegravestoneman (6 Apr 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The 'Trooper' got me too, back in May..............
> View attachment 84982
> View attachment 84983


it's a good un, I struggled but just scraped up on the carbon last year, should have known better with the trike..


----------



## Captain Scarlet (6 Apr 2015)

Well didn't set off until 8.30pm on my second ride out on my new set of rims. Liking them a lot, especially on the uphill sections, feels a lot nicer.

Sky was still light in parts and a beautiful still night, with stars coming out. A very traffic free ride really seeing me head into the city and out the other side and around the city bypass to the west and north of the city. Then back through the city centre. Just happened to see a few nice ladies jogging along

Highlight , apart from a faster pace, was drafting a mercedes E250 who couldn't be bothered to do 25mph through the town lol

Edit....ended up doing 16.9 miles in 54 mins.


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2015)

To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley. It was worth waiting for the mist to clear this morning for a lovely ride in the afternoon sunshine. I wasn't sure how many miles to aim for when I set off and it felt like hard work until I turned round and realised that I'd been riding into a headwind, so much easier on the way home that I added every loop that I could to make a total of 35 miles in 3 hours moving time.


----------



## i hate hills (6 Apr 2015)

Backshift this week (2 to 10 ) so off i go for a wee ride out this morning before the witching hour,did a 10 mile loop round by the golf course and the top end of town. Very pleasant and really enjoying being back in the saddle again. Plan to do a bit more in the mornings this week but the evil spectre of overtime is beckoning . Will try to get out tomorrow but may be doubtful for Wednesday through Friday .


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2015)

"commuted" home from dropping my son off at his mum's. 

34 sunny miles in jeans, I've got sore bits!

Some bloke dropped me on a bianchi after about 30 miles. The git.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Apr 2015)

25 miles yesterday in warm sunshine.


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2015)

My youngest, who's 10 and has been mentioned on here before, didn't make the Saturday am club run with me. After promising to. Now I'm not a bad parent, honest  but he decided on Sunday to skip our shorter planned ride and instead to ride to my parents with me.

No problem. Only, they're just over 50 miles away.

So, on a Bank Holiday Monday we were both up at 5.30am and out for 6  . It was  and foggy!

Dewsbury - Batley - Bradford was fine. He struggled from there to Keighley when, after a stop and defrost under McDonald's hand driers he gained a second wind and shifted it much faster most of the way. All fine except for a couple of very close passes on the A65. My wife left at 9.45 am and got to my parents just before us. He made it - and one proud parent.

The ride back was uneventful; straight back the same way, but in almost half the time.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Apr 2015)

thegravestoneman said:


> it's a good un, I struggled but just scraped up on the carbon last year, should have known better with the trike..


I don't think many outside of the top 30 (or so) managed to run all the way up


That said;
- I really enjoyed the descent of 'Dark Lane' (part of the Magna Via, that's the medieval hollow-way, off Beacon Hill, towards Norcliffe) http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/841842

- I remember the first time I tried to ride up 'Shibden Wall'... in the rain..... comedy falls were the order of the day


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2015)

DCLane said:


> My youngest, who's 10 and has been mentioned on here before, didn't make the Saturday am club run with me. After promising to. Now I'm not a bad parent, honest  but he decided on Sunday to skip our shorter planned ride and instead to ride to my parents with me.
> 
> No problem. Only, they're just over 50 miles away.
> 
> ...


Well done, Tim!

I try to avoid roads like the A65 as much as possible. I was coming back from Horton to Bolton Abbey one Sunday evening on the A65/A59 and it started to rain, which led to heavy spray being thrown into the air by vehicles. There was heavy traffic, presumably much of it people returning from a weekend in the Lake District. Having cars towing boats, 4x4s towing horseboxes, motorbikes, coaches, and HGVs thundering past about 2 ft from my right elbow when there was about 20 ft of visibility was one of the scariest things that I have ever experienced on a bike! 

There were 48 serious or fatal accidents on the 42 km stretch of road between 2002 and 2004 ...


----------



## luckyfox (7 Apr 2015)

Normal commute, 7.44 miles of bliss. Lovely sunrise and good weather, cannot ask for more. Knee feels ok, see how the short week goes but not overdoing it!


----------



## i hate hills (7 Apr 2015)

Sleepy in a bit today so only had time for a 5 miler out round the Stannochy and back into town . Stopped at a favourite bench to take in some water and ended up getting a lecture on the workings or rather the failings of a Council road sweepers truck which had broken down beside me. Very eh ....interesting. Cycling...it's not the mileage you do it's the characters you meet.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2015)

Just 11 miles this morning. Pretty high intensity though and 680 feet of elevation.
Twas hard work, but ultimately enjoyable. Averaged 15 mph and set several PBs along the way.

I was only 3 seconds slower than Alex Dowsett on the Heanton descent and I'm old enough to be his grandad! How good is that?!








If I had realised what his time was before I set out, I'd have had 'im!


----------



## StickBouncer (7 Apr 2015)

Spent a great morning out cycling with Saluki on a mini tour (27.something miles) of the Norfolk broadsWeather was very kind hardly any wind and niether too hot nor too cold. We met at Halfords on Barn Road and made our way round the inner link road to GurneyRoad for a bit of a climb then cut along Britania Road to Plumstead road then out into the countryside. I had one clipless momment when I unclipped my left foot and leant the bike to the right. Sure someone will post a picture of me in a heap on the floor. Very kind car driver stopped to make sure everything was okay. We stopped at The Malteese in Ranworth for a cuppa and to make a fuss of some of the many dogs that were there.by the time we were about 20 miles into the route my knees decided they had had enough so we had a brief stop in the shade then onward. The last mile of so were a bit harder than they should have been but all in all a great ride. Must get some more hill climbing in before Norwich 50. Thanks Saluki for a good ride. Oh I did take my camera and took 3 pictures or so. same time next week?!


----------



## summerdays (7 Apr 2015)

Just did a quick loop to test out my gear changing and decided to make it bigger but Strava seems to have decided not to record it! Still the sun was nice and after another adjustment I might go out again.


----------



## Saluki (7 Apr 2015)

I went here:




I rode the 2.5 miles down the Marriott's to Halfords to meet @StickBouncer and he bike sat, while I popped in for a new innertube as I couldn't find a spare and didn't want to tempt fate. I had patches, tyre levers, little air canisters and squirter thingy but thought that a new tube was required too. I couldn't find my wee saddlebag this morning so I had everything in my pockets.
I had to laugh at SB as when he bought the Defy from me he was all "oooh this is so lovely and light" but after he wheeled my PX Pro Carbon along he was all "oooh this is so lovely and light"  That said, if I was getting in bother on a fast downhill and there were a couple of tight bends that I hadn't accounted for, I'd much rather be on the Defy that the PX as I know that the Defy would get me round. The PX probably would but I've not got in bother on a fast downhill with tight bends while riding it.

We rode out of Norwich and up Gurney Road, which is a bit of a challenge. Just as far up as Britannia Road, past the prison and then along to Plumstead Road, which Turns into Plumstead Road East and then back into Plumstead Road again after Thorpe End. We rode out to the Brickilns Pub then hooked a left to Salhouse, Woodbastwick and then came off route to Cockshoot Broad, because it's pretty and we were not in a hurry. We waved at the pub across the water (Hickling Ferry) and then retraced our wheel tracks and headed off to Ranworth where we sat, outside the pub, in the sun with a nice cuppa apiece. From there we rode to South Walsham and then back home via Plumstead. That was a revelation too as there is a long, tarmacked cyclepath cum foot path cum bridle way. Impressive indeed. We had a 5 min sit on the verge at Plumstead and a munch of a protein bar (SB had jelly animals). Then headed back via Thorpe End and then cut through the Hartsease Estate as it's downhill to pick up the cyclepath back home again.

I left SB at his place and headed the 3 miles or so back home again.
32.7 at an average of 11.9mph, which was just lovely for a nice morning/lunchtime out and about.

Poor SB ran out of beans at the Hartsease but has his recent fitness has been all walking, he did bloody well. He'll want a hot bath I should think.
One bit of hilarity. We took a bit of a wrong turn and then SB had a clipless moment and landed on the verge. He was down there so long, a couple in a car came along to ask if he was OK. We didn't like to tell them that he was only down there so long because I couldn't get my camera phone to work so he had to stay down there  I'm a horrible riding buddy really.

I am hoping that SB will be along later to post the ride pics as it was such a lovely day.
Same time next week then SB??


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2015)

OH suggested a ride today after the aborted attempt yesterday due to a flat.

Once again, southbound, towards the M25. Not too many people about, but one couple did seem to object to us, with him deliberately obstructing OH & forcing her to stop.

A glorious day for a ride, plenty of sun with a pleasant breeze. We managed to pass the M25 and stopped at the next lock. Looking back you can see the M25 from left to right with the railway line on the RHS. A pleasant spot but noisy!







The lock keepers cottage is very pretty & well maintained, I'm not sure if it is lived in but there are signs requestion cyclists to ride slowly past it. Didn't really apply to us, we always ride slowly






It always amazes me how the ride back always feels different, well in this direction it is uphill, the GPS seems to suggest a drop of ~100ft. But on this occasion it seemed a lot bumpier. I managed to obstruct people coming the other way whilst admiring a full sus bike but at least I didn't push anyone in the canal today. Rather than hang my etrex 20 around my neck I used the handlebar clip which was very successful, even over fairly rough ground.






(Not an etrex 20 but the same clip) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/for-Garmi...884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a348d1224

Finished off with a homemade steamed pudding & lashings of gravy followed by cake.

7.3 miles, avg 5.6mph


----------



## BrynCP (7 Apr 2015)

Four days in a row now and almost 150 miles. 43 miles today, out on a relatively new route of mine.

Couldn't have done much further, it's amazing how much this "cold" is still affecting my endurance.

First day of the year I took my jacket off, although perhaps looked a bit silly with my big padded gloves and a lightweight jersey! Also applied sunscreen, felt like it was a bit early but the Met Office said UV 3 and I burn easy so decided for the best - just the SPF50 stuff makes me look like a ghost! It was Good Friday last year I first got burned.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Apr 2015)

So having nearly recovered (still need a good meal and a sleep) from today's ride, I thought it about time I wrote it up.
The last 2 mornings I have cycled, it has been dense fog and full waterproofs have been needed to keep me warm and this morning was no different. There was one minor difference today though: it was my first foray onto the roads _alone_ on the recumbent trike.



The flag has had a slight upgrade since yesterday's ride.  @Scoosh and others may think it a little excessive, it could be, but it worked. I don't like the flag that came with the trike because it is really only visible from the side and I would really like it to be visible from in front and more importantly, behind. It is now...  I can trim the tails if needed, but that orange stands out so much better than the hi-viz yellow does. Today, I could here vehicles slowing down well in advance of me and then creeping closer and closer... That's that one sorted then! They *can* see me! 



Today's spot the car competition! Again there is one, honest...

I had a different route form yesterday, after comments along the lines of rush hour, school run and you've picked the rat runs were made, so it would around the lanes a touch and managed to find all of the climbs around here... In fact I had accidentally picked all of the roads that I used to use for my climbing runs... 

But on one of them, I just had to stop. I looked right at the wrong moment for every non-photographer and right for every photographer...











And I watched, it was burning off in front of me. This was not on. Previously the fog had not burnt off until well after mid-day and today it was considering it around 9am! I had only limited space to carry my clothing and it was already in use!



No visits needed for that road name. Offal Pit Lane. I can avoid that one!

By now it was getting warm. I have no idea how warm, but it was a problem. I also knew I was due to drop back into the Weaverham Valley which is well known around here for being in fog when the rest of the place isn't, so it was a strip off under layers and store them, keeping wind and hi-viz available. I had a route which picked most of the minor single track roads around here, and one that had the potential to be a problem. It was marked as a dead-end, I knew it up until the turn off, but today I decided I would risk it. It looked like it was probably an option, there was a bridlepath marked for the 300m or so that wasn't a road on an OS map and there was a chance that if there was a nasty gate or barrier I wouldn't be able to make a loop. As it was, the road goes all the way through, it is just a private road like the one I live on and has speed bumps (ouch!) and a really nasty climb with an awful gradient under a railway bridge. Strava only has it as a 10% gradient, well 10% is more than enough for me right now, trust me. You will be glad to know I didn't get out and walk - it would not have been easier. The bike is neither light, nor easy to push, sorry the trike.... I did make it up without stopping, but it was a serious bottom gear job for me. For those who want to work it out, Rohloff hub first gear, running on a 30 tooth front ring and a 19 tooth rear sprocket. I have no idea how many gear inches that is, but it is low.



After that came a signpost I liked. Oh the days of when people thought it was possible to walk 8.5 miles!
Time to loose a few more layers.

Later on the change decided to come off the front derailleur - no idea what happened, but it jammed really well and took me several minutes to unjam it, with the aid of a certain amount of kicking! (Sorry)



Getting hotter. Now I have started to get innovative. The waterproof trousers, essential to keep my legs warm early on now went into the seat pocket. And my coat, well my coat I was out of room and out of ideas until one suddenly hit me. I'll lye it on the seat and tie it to it. It shouldn't go anywhere with me learning on it and if the arms stay tied, they won't get into the rear wheel....



See, it got really sunny!



My waterproof top solution! Home and knackered. 15.9 miles, slightly longer than yesterday, slightly faster than yesterday and much more climbing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/280838938


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Apr 2015)

Mr6 and I took the folders for their first proper ride.
Drove to the coast at allonby and had a blast down the cycle path to maryport. Not far, but with the headwind it was a good half hours exercise. Was much more fun coming back, and then there was ice cream!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Apr 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> Mr6 and I took the folders for their first proper ride.
> Drove to the coast at allonby and had a blast down the cycle path to maryport. Not far, but with the headwind it was a good half hours exercise. Was much more fun coming back, and then there was ice cream!


you missed out the chippy at Allonby? how could you?
Can I remind you of this? https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/l...exclaimed-the-little-girl.165131/post-3283972


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (7 Apr 2015)

Beautiful afternoon for a bike ride, unfortunately I went this morning when it was cloudy, cold and foggy.

(Just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading about everyones bike rides and looking at the pictures!)


----------



## LarryDuff (7 Apr 2015)

Went for a nice 55 miler this morning. Through the Dromara hills to Dundrum and then on to Bryansford and Castlewellan before coming back through Dromara via Moneyslane. The Mourne mountains looked lovely in the sunshine. 
First outing of the year for bare legs. They really did look white.


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Today's spot the car competition! Again there is one, honest..



My first impression was "sideways on?". Well almost.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> To Haydock and back along the East Lancs cycle path, via Newton le Willows, Golborne Vale, Culcheth, Glazebury, Astley. It was worth waiting for the mist to clear this morning for a lovely ride in the afternoon sunshine. I wasn't sure how many miles to aim for when I set off and it felt like hard work until I turned round and realised that I'd been riding into a headwind, so much easier on the way home that I added every loop that I could to make a total of 35 miles in 3 hours moving time.


Katherine don't forget to post your half century ride in the challenge


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2015)

13 rider said:


> Katherine don't forget to post your half century ride in the challenge


Thanks! 
I did try to edit my post yesterday but it's a bit fiddly on the hudl and I lost it halfway through and it doesn't save it as a draft when you click back in so I'll do it on the PC.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/281050491

Lovely effort yesterday.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thanks!
> I did try to edit my post yesterday but it's a bit fiddly on the hudl and I lost it halfway through and it doesn't save it as a draft when you click back in so I'll do it on the PC.


I have similar problems on my Galaxy Tab but I discovered that there often is a draft saved in the browser cache. Try clicking 'Refresh' on your browser and it might retrieve most of what you think you lost.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I have similar problems on my Galaxy Tab but I discovered that there often is a draft saved in the browser cache. Try clicking 'Refresh' on your browser and it might retrieve most of what you think you lost.


there is an icon above where you type that looks like a floppy disk... click on it!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> there is an icon above where you type that looks like a floppy disk... click on it!


I spotted that a while ago, but the refresh trick is handy for when you have forgotten to save a draft manually.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I spotted that a while ago, but the refresh trick is handy for when you have forgotten to save a draft manually.


try. It has helped me once or twice as well.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> try. It has helped me once or twice as well.


Well, next time I forget to save a draft before posting, I will try doing it afterwards then!


----------



## i hate hills (8 Apr 2015)

Dodged the overtime bullet for today and have not long come back from a 13 mile loop ride which has left my knees complaining about having the same equal rights as my ears. ( cause ears just sit there and do nowt so they say ). Pretty straight forward run today apart from a little tate a tete i had with a lorry driver. Never see them with an attitude like that on Eddie Stoddard Trucks and Trailers. Still think i'm quite slow but happy to be building miles gradually and i'm sure the speed will come in it's own time.Off for a shower now then off to work.......Mike.


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2015)

LarryDuff said:


> Went for a nice 55 miler this morning. Through the Dromara hills to Dundrum and then on to Bryansford and Castlewellan before coming back through Dromara via Moneyslane. The Mourne mountains looked lovely in the sunshine.
> First outing of the year for bare legs. They really did look white.


What is the hill like between Castlewellan and Clough ... I've only ever done it in a car but often wondered! (Is that why you went via Dundrum or just to see the sea?)


----------



## Archeress (8 Apr 2015)

After spending yesterday afternoon at the climbing wall I decided to do a little ride this morning before it got too hot. I have a friend in the police who regularly rides a loop of just over 10 miles, so I decided to ride it with a few modifications to get to and from my home. It was a lovely ride and I am happy with my time given that my legs were feeling it after the efforts bouldering yesterday. Found some very friendly horses and spent some time with them before returning home for a well earned drink and a banana.






Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/281365722/overview

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/281050491
> 
> Lovely effort yesterday.
> 
> ...



Looks like the oilseed rape is starting to bloom. But you are to the south. The sky was so blue yesterday.


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2015)

i hate hills said:


> Pretty straight forward run today apart from a little tate a tete i had with a lorry driver. Never see them with an attitude like that on Eddie Stoddard Trucks and Trailers.



Had a little contretemps with an eddie in the car not long ago, so they aren't all good.


----------



## gbb (8 Apr 2015)

A morning off from the bathroom refit so it'd be rude not to get the bike out eh.
Still in the early throes of rebuilding fitness but suns up, its a midweek day so roads are moderately quiet, so..
Into Pboro, alongside the Nene to Whittlesea, head toward the Dog in a Doublet then back along the Nene imto town then on home.
More than 20 miles, less than 25, computers faffed.
Plenty of waterfowl, highlighted by one Marsh Harrier and an Egret half an hour later along the Dog in a Doublet (wonder how that go iits name ?)
Lovely out there...


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Apr 2015)

Couple of rides since the last post.

Had a longish afternoon ride on Easter Monday which was a sort of aimless wander about really;

https://www.strava.com/activities/280399704

And today had an easy commute in;

https://www.strava.com/activities/281327368/overview.

Plan is for a long 'un on Friday an easy club run on Saturday and an easy commute next week before the Spring Saddle on the 19th.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Apr 2015)

I'm rusty but my chain was mickled to within an inch of its life last night so it was a smooth quiet lovely ride today, if a but sweaty


----------



## Basil.B (8 Apr 2015)

32 miles this morning, I was sweating buckets. Big mistake wearing my winter jacket! Lucky I went out in my bib shorts instead of my tights, though I was wearing knee warmers.


----------



## jnrmczip (8 Apr 2015)

Stunning day ride along the Clyde with the wee man 14 miles again on his bmx not a moan from him looks like daddy is going to be out of pocket for a road bike for him. Not that I mind glad he enjoys it so much 
https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/
Average pa e of 7mph but had to take it slow to be kind to oher people quick stop at the transport museum and back again.


----------



## Sandra6 (8 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you missed out the chippy at Allonby? how could you?
> Can I remind you of this? https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/l...exclaimed-the-little-girl.165131/post-3283972


Ah, the codfather is quite new- it was shut anyway. The previous place was dire, but I'll give them a go next time on your recommendation :-)


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Apr 2015)

mybike said:


> Looks like the oilseed rape is starting to bloom. But you are to the south. The sky was so blue yesterday.



Yes, it's going to be a pretty spectacular sight in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BSRU (8 Apr 2015)

A hard 107km with over 1340m of going up, 1300 of those up metres were accumulated in the first 90km.
It was a hard ride due to spending yesterday digging an allotment, even with a rotovator it was still a long hard day.

Still the weather was nice from the off unlike yesterday when it started nice then fogged over for the whole morning.

A big hill I'm glad the road went around.






A view of the hardest new climb I had to do today, 2.6km long with an average gradient of 5.4%.





Finally my bike resting on a tree near the M4, as I needed to remove my baselayer.






Got home and finished off the remaining Easter fairy cakes followed by some fruit shortbread biscuits.


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Apr 2015)

No work means no pennies earnt this afternoon so I had to console myself with a ride to the coast. 

Following my usual route, down through the forest where there was a brief hold up for geese on the road, through Beaulieu where there was a longer hold up with cows in the road & finally down to Lepe beach which was as I'd expected quite busy with kids being on holiday. After a quick drink & some pics I headed back for an unhindered return leg, back through Beaulieu, onto Lyndhurst, Woodlands Bartley & home for a 35 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/281469715






Not only do we get ponies, cows, pigs & sheep in the road today there were geese as well!






A lone yacht anchored off the beach with the Isle of Wight in the background.






The Lepe lighthouse, built in 2000 as the Beaulieu river millennium beacon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2015)

Another imperial century done today. Wind was easterly, so that's the way I went. Headed out to Rutland, through Oakham and passed the reservoir and up to Bourne in Lincolnshire. Was quite surprised how big Bourne was. Wind seemed to be in my face whichever direction I took and had to keep stopping to take calls from work so never felt like I ever got going.

The original route was 110 miles, but as usual I ignored bits of it and by the time I was nearly back at Leicester I figured I would be around the 115 mile mark, so was in two minds whether or not to do the double metric. At 115 miles my battery was on red so had to abandon the double metric and by the time I got home I had done exactly 118 miles.

After getting burnt on Monday I smothered myself in sun lotion today. I reckon I have collected enough flies on my arms and legs to have one for each mile I rode.

https://www.strava.com/activities/281499494


----------



## derrick (8 Apr 2015)

Lovely ride out in the Sun, (That's the big round yellow thing up in the sky) 8 of us set of at 9am this morning heading for Norton Heath. Still a bit nippy first thing but soon warmed up. First time out in shorts and arm warmers, Uneventful ride really no punctures not a lot of traffic, plenty to eat when we got to the cafe, had a good breakfast and a nice ride back to Winchmore Hill for a cold drink.https://www.strava.com/activities/281475452


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2015)

Took the time today to do a total Spring clean and fettle on my Giant Escape City hybrid.
Everything taken apart - wheels out, forks out, seat out, bottom bracket out, pedals off, brakes off, cables checked - the whole shebang!
Everything cleaned and inspected in minute detail, before being adjusted if necessary and then carefully reassembled. 
Just ordered new cassette, chain and brake pads which needed replacing.
Ready for another year's hard use.
So...........................my ride today consisted of a quick ride around the block to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Apr 2015)

A bit tardy but hey ho 

Last Thursday I did ride taking in parts of Notts, Derbys and Leics whilst I was in those parts visiting my folks.

From my parents, I headed west on a mix of rights of way and back streets to pick up the Erewash Canal towpath towards Long Eaton to pick up the mostly off road NCN 6 to Alveston in Derby, where if then heads Southwards to Melbourne - virtually all of this stretch is a mix of canal and converted railway.

Once passed Melbourne, it's back on the road towards Donnington Park, where I was hoping I could nip through the car park and cut out a chunk of narrow fast tarmac road, but as the Superbikes were on at the coming weekend the security chap said no . So I followed the road round the end of E.Mids Airport to the lovely downhill into Castle Donnington, where I took to the back streets again to pick up an old [muddy] lane which ended at Shardlow. From there it was a short run along the Trent and Mersey Canal to the new Long Horse Bridge across the Trent, which I followed all the way back towards Nottingham.

At Beeston Marina on the outskirts of Nott'm I said goodbye to the Trent and followed the Nottingham Canal to Dunkirk, and then took the cycle track to the University Campus, continuing on through Wollaton Park. After crossing the park I nipped through the back streets to cross Sandy Land Open Space LNR and back to my folk's house.

Just short of 42 miles most of which is off road.

I didn't take any photos but I did video some bits, which I've hurriedly edited and uploaded. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nze3TlqMIi4


and the usual map...


----------



## dan_bo (8 Apr 2015)

After work 20 miler on the crosser...





Across the field of unremitting squidginess (after the bridge obvs)....






And more steep clambering up roughtown road before home. Nice.


----------



## sgl5gjr (8 Apr 2015)

Been Busy in the Bike Workshop.....so less time for me to ride but more cash in the business account...lol.....
Serviced one customer bike this morning and the Teen was Itching to get her legs moving....so I said right lets go for a couple of hours as I knew the first bike was a 4 pm collection and another was in for a gear tune up at 3:30 pm...... As she had been out the past 2 weeks on D of E and other Guides activities she was "rusty" in the saddle..... when we went out last Sunday on a 12.2 mile with Mrs Sgl (yes the same old route BUT.... Mrs Sgl is getting much faster and fitter and now wants to stretch a longer ride) Teen was slow.... any way... back to today... we took the Teens favourite Village route...and we managed it in better time than she had done before *shock* and she was pleased with herself.....
Now we have planned to clean & re wax the chains tomorrow with my favourite brand Squirt...and ride a 23 miler on Friday with a stop for lunch.. she has never ridden this before so I'm guessing it's going to be a slow one....lol...


----------



## Spartak (8 Apr 2015)

Rode out last night to watch the first Evening 10 of the season.

Met a couple of clubmates ( who were racing ) at the start & then cycled down to the Plough at Pilning to give them some vocal support as I stood in the sun drinking a couple of ice cold lagers


----------



## Donger (8 Apr 2015)

All that lovely weather over Easter, and Muggins was stuck at home doing the decorating and sorting out the garden. Then came the flatpack furniture. Couldn't wait to get back out on the bike, so I planned to slap it together as fast as humanly possible, then do a quick change into my cycling clobber and hit the road pronto. Now meet Archie..... He had other ideas, and got in the way so much I never got my ride in that day, and had to wait a further 2 days for my next fix..



Eventually got out again this morning on my restored Saracen Skyline ... my "explorer" bike. Thought I'd just go exploring at a gentle pace. No, not the upper reaches of the Nile or anything like that. Thought I'd start with Stonehouse. (Gotta start somewhere).Instead of just bombing through like usual, I took every sideroad I wasn't familiar with, and every turn where I'd always pondered "I wonder where that goes?" . Turns out it really isn't the most exciting place to explore, but I did get to climb a decent hill up to a care home outside town when I turned left just because i liked the name "Horsemarling Lane". The view from the top of Moreton Hill was surprisingly industrial though.




Twisted and turned my way through Stonehouse and Stroud, and eventually came across some nice old locks on the Stroudwater Canal.




... where I saw my first ducklings of the year.




Loosely followed the course of the Stroudwater Canal back to saul Junction, where it joins the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal.




I like Saul Junction. It is not only a canal crossroads, but also a residential marina, the site of a favourite local cyclists' cafe and a working boatyard. There are always boats coming and going, requiring the swing bridges to open and close regularly.




The stretch down to Framilode, where the Stroudwater canal is still silted up and full of reeds doesn't look like it will ever be restored. A lot of the money that has gone into restoring the other end of the canal is apparently not as altruistic as it seems. I have heard it said that the main reason for the restoration is that "London needs the water", and it is a way of tapping into the Severn via the canal system.




After Framilode, I headed back home along the dyke wall near Epney. The flood bank is the highest land around, and seems to attract the type of creatures with a "King of the Castle" mindset.




A nice leisurley 27.8 miles on my number 2 bike in glorious sunshine today. Good to be back on the road... and nice to just go exploring for a change. Back to the tougher stuff at the weekend, as I've arranged to go on a local 100km event towards my Metric Century a Month Challenge.
Cheers, Donger.
.


----------



## vernon (8 Apr 2015)

A very leisure twenty miles along the Scarborough to Whitby cycle route on the old railway track bed. Lots of stops to savour the sights, sounds and smells of coastal Yorkshire. I saw a barn owl hunting at dawn, several deer, stonechats, sky larks, more cock pheasants thna you could shake a stick at and the spectrum of gull varieties. I also heard some competitive woodpecking - there were three of them at it each producing their own 'notes' from different bearings. I celebrated my arrival in Whitby with a Glasdale pork pie.





Sunrise from my wild camping spot.





Road over bridge along the route





Sustrans marker





Robin Hood's Bay





Whitby swings into view





Whitby harbour


----------



## StickBouncer (8 Apr 2015)

Sneaked an 11 mile ride in on my own today. Went to Spixworth and back to pick up a rucksack ready for my walking holiday later in the year. Also did a spot of caching while there so average speed only 6 miles an hour. Stopped at morrisons on way back and bought 4 bottles of beer for £6 got home and paniced for about 5 minutes as could not find bottle opener. All is well now


----------



## dan_bo (8 Apr 2015)

StickBouncer said:


> Sneaked an 11 mile ride in on my own today. Went to Spixworth and back to pick up a rucksack ready for my walking holiday later in the year. Also did a spot of caching while there so average speed only 6 miles an hour. Stopped at morrisons on way back and bought 4 bottles of beer for £6 got home and paniced for about 5 minutes as could not find bottle opener. All is well now



phew!


----------



## nickyboy (8 Apr 2015)

dan_bo said:


> After work 20 miler on the crosser...
> View attachment 85171
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to picture where that is Dan. Is that the Isle of Skye Road in the background on Pic 1 making that Dovestone Resser?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Apr 2015)

Just a quick 16 miles up the hill today to the old Church at Ardahan. Then back to 'work' 

This part of Cyprus is covered in all kinds of stunning wild flowers at the moment...I couldnt resist taking a rest from the hill to take this shot....any excuse would have done, but this was a good one


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2015)

36 miles in sunshine towpath ride Leeds and Liverpool canal.It was superb.And i came back with a red face.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Apr 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm trying to picture where that is Dan. Is that the Isle of Skye Road in the background on Pic 1 making that Dovestone Resser?


Its the dovestone up to chew route. Steep-shallow-steep. Always a headwind.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Apr 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Its the dovestone up to chew route. Steep-shallow-steep. Always a headwind.


Akshully those pics aren't in order. It's under Indian's head. Off road.


----------



## gavgav (8 Apr 2015)

My 1st ride out from my new house, on what will probably become one of my regular evening routes.

It's been lovely here again today and so my shorts were on for the 1st time this year, meaning my pasty white legs had an outing!!

I took the cycle paths into Bayston Hill and through the village, with the aroma of barbecue's in the air ! I know it's been nice for the past 4 days, but I really wouldn't class it as barbecue weather myself yet......

I then climbed Lyth Hill and up the moguls, where the water is finally disappearing, and then down to Exfords Green and Stapleton, calling in to see Dad for a quick 10 minute chat.

I then pressed on to Ryton, where I was following another cyclist who stopped to let me through and Longnor, where I stopped to put on my jacket and lights, and then the nice downhill sections to Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. Just after I left Cantlop I passed a junction where the cyclist i had seen earlier was just arriving! 

I continued to Betton Abbots, where the prize pillock of the ride appeared. The familiar sound of a Transit van came up behind me, with a car coming the other way, and to begin with the White van man slowed down and so I thought great he's going to wait, but oh no he decides to try and squeeze past just as the car is by me, causing the car to swerve and missing me by a couple of inches. Complete idiot. He was gestured at, I really try not to but he deserved it.

I then finished the ride through the estate and home, 21.2 miles at 11.4mph avg


----------



## Paul139 (8 Apr 2015)

44 miles on my Quella single speed today ( I haven't flipped the hub to fixed yet ) this bike is amazingly smooth.
My plan was to ride to Heybridge Basin but if any of you know the area you will know that Market hill in Maldon is not far,so thought I'd have a go at climbing it. Well I thought my kneecaps we're going to burst. I glanced down at my Garmin and saw 12% gradient but at a grand speed of about 2mph I made it to the top without stopping,mainly because some pedestrians were looking at this mad man puffing and panting up the hill. I wasn't going to give up with them watching.
I then made my way to Heybridge and rewarded myself with a nice half of Aspalls at The Old Ship pub.
Altogether a really enjoyable day. Really loving this bike.

https://www.strava.com/activities/281487086


----------



## LarryDuff (8 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> What is the hill like between Castlewellan and Clough ... I've only ever done it in a car but often wondered! (Is that why you went via Dundrum or just to see the sea?)


We went from Dromara to Dundrum going up the side of Slieve Ctoub. Hsd a nice scone in the blue bay cafe.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Apr 2015)

Paul139 said:


> 44 miles on my Quella single speed today ( I haven't flipped the hub to fixed yet ) this bike is amazingly smooth.
> My plan was to ride to Heybridge Basin but if any of you know the area you will know that Market hill in Maldon is not far,so thought I'd have a go at climbing it. Well I thought my kneecaps we're going to burst. I glanced down at my Garmin and saw 12% gradient but at a grand speed of about 2mph I made it to the top without stopping,mainly because some pedestrians were looking at this mad man puffing and panting up the hill. I wasn't going to give up with them watching.
> I then made my way to Heybridge and rewarded myself with a nice half of Aspalls at The Old Ship pub.
> Altogether a really enjoyable day. Really loving this bike.
> ...


Don't flip the hub to fixed. It's sodding lethal, more so than any other fixie I've ridden.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (8 Apr 2015)

Well it's been a beautiful day so couldn't wait to get out in the bike, and I had to go to the cash machine anyway. So I set off and did a regular route but in reverse direction that I normally do. Didn't feel that great to be honest but managed half a dozen 2nd best segment times. Slightly miffed as I caught just about every red light it was possible to catch though the town lol.

But 17.9 miles in about an hour and 4 mins moving time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2015)

7.2 miles today, riding between thunderstorms on the new to me Specialized Sirrus, which is a bit too small for me but free for the fettling. I added wheels and components and such. Makes a pretty nifty grocery getter, and has all the braze-ons for rear rack and from low-rider rack as well. I saw a Great Blue Heron, and a woodpecker. They were in no mood for pictures, I fear, as the weather was going a bit downhill as I was getting done with the ride.


----------



## Paul139 (9 Apr 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Don't flip the hub to fixed. It's sodding lethal, more so than any other fixie I've ridden.


When I do I plan to ride to some quiet lanes then flip it and see how I go from there.


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2015)

postman said:


> 36 miles in sunshine towpath ride Leeds and Liverpool canal.It was superb.And i came back with a red face.
> View attachment 85187
> View attachment 85188
> View attachment 85190
> View attachment 85191



Looks a nice smooth towpath.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Apr 2015)

Slightly delayed start this morning, even though it was still misty when I set out at 10. In my usual fashion I had no idea where I was going, and ended up doing a mix of some of my normal loops, taking in Chertsey, Walton, Weybridge, Ottershaw, Chobham and Virginia Water. Bit chilly to start with in 3/4's and L/S jersey but by midday it was really quite nice. The RT-58 setup is about there now, still not convinced by the stock saddle though..
31.8 miles in some really nice weather. I found a nice rhythm so no photo stops, I did take one of the new bike when I got home though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Apr 2015)

Couple of rides.

Yesterday was just to check the trike over - few issues with the rear derailleur position (yeh I know it is a hub geared trike but the RD is acting as a chain tensioner)... was lucky to see a sundog (Parhelia) whilst I was literally yards from my home. http://www.atoptics.co.uk/halo/parhelia.htm








Today I was back on the 'climbing' route. Basically it is almost as much climbing as you can do around here. I was a touch faster 7.6mph verses 7.4mph. My physio wants me to continue with this route to build up my glutes and my knee muscles and I did promise I would, and who did I see whilst I was cycling this route this morning? Well she saw me doing it today and tooted a hello... 





So other than that, the only thing that really happened was that it was sunny and hot and I started to burn on my head! I'm going to have to come up with a baseball cap that I like with a clip on it to stop it escaping and I happened to see my first Swallows of the season sitting on a telegraph wire and they stayed put whilst I cycled underneath them! Oh and I met a horse who had no issues with a flag talking to him on a single track road and was really well behaved if a little confused! https://www.strava.com/activities/282018793 15.7 miles in a little over 2 hrs. Still slow, but still working on it! 

Edit: This also takes me over 200 miles since I got the trike! Time to celebrate and eat another bit of easter egg!


----------



## Fubar (9 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Couple of rides.
> 
> Yesterday was just to check the trike over - few issues with the rear derailleur position (yeh I know it is a hub geared trike but the RD is acting as a chain tensioner)... was lucky to see a sundog (Parhelia) whilst I was literally yards from my home. http://www.atoptics.co.uk/halo/parhelia.htm
> 
> ...



Well done - you're out there and doing it that's what matters. It's more than some so-called "able-bodied" people do!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Apr 2015)

Fubar said:


> Well done - you're out there and doing it that's what matters. It's more than some so-called "able-bodied" people do!


I was considering doing a longer route on Saturday without the climbs... I might try for 20 miles and see if a flat 20 is any faster! somehow I don't think it will be but I can only proved myself wrong. My target was 20 miles by the end of the month so I think I should manage that hopefully...


----------



## Alex H (9 Apr 2015)

After a morning hacking pieces of oak, to eventually resemble a veranda, sometime this year hopefully, a sunny pootle about the countryside north of the Vienne.

Skirting around Rochechouart, I made my way by the main roads to Chabenais, where there is this bridge over the Vienne.






Also, close by, a statue of Sadi Carnot, President of France 1887-1894.






After Chabenais, it was along the Vienne to Étagnac, then north on the wee roads to the Gore valley (which feeds into the Vienne)

This comes out at Glane next to St Junien, passing the St Junien Golf Club on the way, with the grand total of 4 players that I could see 

Then along the river to the pont Notre-Dame





and the newly cleaned Chapelle Notre-Dame-du-Pont 






Back up the long hill home - 40km in 2 hours


----------



## jnrmczip (9 Apr 2015)

So just under 30 miles today exploring cycle paths https://www.endomondo.com/workouts/
Stunning weather excellent ride picked the correct week off work ain't I glad. First pic under the bridge at transport museum towards kelvin Grove 2nd pic Maryhill locks. 3rd pic kelvingrove park.


----------



## Archeress (9 Apr 2015)

I was out again on the bike today, heading for my CBT session in North Common. It was a gorgeous day and being the school hols, the Bristol to Bath path was mega busy. I stopped at Warmley and sat on the old station platform for my packed lunch before cycling the last mile to North Common. Cycling back, I skipped stopping at Warmley and headed onward round the ring road cycle path and stopped at the Golf Centre where the Pirate Bay crazy golf was busy with families enjoying the sun. I enjoyed a strawberries and cream frappucino and a flapjack before heading home. It is approximately 4 miles and I was determined to keep my average over 12mph so pushed hard, further extending a QOM I have. After the bouldering on Tuesday, and then cycling yesterday I was well pleased with todays effort.

Here's the ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/282085335










Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Apr 2015)

My longest ride for a while and it showed how much I've missed them!

Plotted a 55 mile route and threw in some testing climbs. One that I do fairly regularly (saved until last), the others I'd never done before, so this was going to be an exercise in pacing myself. The legs didn't feel completely 100% but it still had to be done.

I headed out on a regular route through Heads Nook which climbs steadily up to the next "main road", then took a left and a right to pass Cumrew and my planned snack stop at Newbiggin where there is a very handy little hut 





Then a new section, dropping at speed into Croglin and climbing out the other side. That was much easier than I had thought, and it was onwards to a fast series of descents through Kirkoswald and onwards to Lazonby at the other side of the valley. Yep, what came down must now climb out of the other side. Oof, it goes on for a bit, thankfully in small sections rather than one long drag. This was where I was heading into the wind and it was a bit of a slog to get over to Plumpton and from there to Greystoke and the C2C Cafe for a late lunch. A lovely ham and cheese toastie and coffee was devoured with the resident scavengers clucking around my feet.





That was the longest section done and it was time to head home, I could have taken the flatter route to the west of the motorway, but I needed hills, so I headed back across to the east. This took me towards Armathwaite via a 1 mile increasing-gradient drag. That became torture, so I wasn't looking forward to Station Hill, the last big climb of the route. It started off OK, but for the first time in a while, I had to take a stop on it. After that I was really tiring, but it wasn't far to go now, and mostly downhill.

Phew!

£12 for a 12-30 cassette might just be the best buy I ever made!

http://app.strava.com/activities/282104490/


----------



## andytheflyer (9 Apr 2015)

First metric century of the year. On the Defy - so the 'bent is feeling a bit left out. Will rectify that 2mrw. Out via the back lanes around Whixall Moss (raised bog) via R45 to Prees (and the killer ramp up to Marchamley), and Hodnet, down to Newport for coffee and a sandwich, then back via R552 via Cheswardine and Market Drayton to Whitchurch, for another coffee, then home. 13.4mph average. I get slower every year! Not many others out and about though. 2 bottles, one gel and a handful of jelly babies.

Feeling a bit sunburned!


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2015)

Ho ho this is a tale.After yesterdays wonderful towpath ride.I went out again today.Just to Otley i thought.Well it went well so i decided to try to get out of Askwith up a nice hill.Slowly and steady i got up three quarters of it.Now huffing and puffing and sweating,i thought at 65 you have no need to do this,come back later and try again,so i turned round and went to Otley for a couple of Lattes.
Refreshed i set off home,nothing of a ride as Vernon will confirm.So just before Otley becomes Bramhope,i spots a car broken down with hazard lights flashing away.
I looks over my shoulder and go passed.Looking in i see an elderly lady,looking confused.So i go back.
Is everything ok,no she says the battery is flat.I have only had the car three days,so it is stuck right in the middle of the lane,i tried to push a Volvo up hill,no chance,have you got a mobile,no it's at home on charge,ok i need to get you recovered.All the paper work for this car is in the footwell,untidy was a word i would have used.Anyway cut a long story short.eventually a recovery truck was ordered,two hours i stayed with her.Recovery men were brill,asked her about the history of the car,since buying it.Well they was no problem with the battery,she had not filled up since buying the car and it started life with half a tank.She was on an incline the fuel had slopped to the far end of the tank and nothing was and would get through.The guys told me i could go,because they woud now get her home,but needed to check her paper work.
30 miles took from 10-15 to 17-00.What a day.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (9 Apr 2015)

First ride of the year in short sleeves today, 38 miles around West Lothian on my weekly afternoon off work. Lots of daffs, lots of lambs, not many leaves yet. A very pleasant 16 degrees.


----------



## Archeress (9 Apr 2015)

Well I got out again today. My partner, John, and I decided to cycle to a pub and meet a friend there for a couple of drinks. I have to cycle at a gentler pace for John, but we did just over 12 miles, coming home in the dark along paths in parks that had LED catseyes along their egdes. Had a great time!

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/282313390

Hugs
Archeress


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2015)

Bosworth Water Park the destination, 43 miles the journey. My first chance of a ride in about a week, a glorious bright sunny afternoon slightly spoilt by a stiff cold breeze, the ride out was done mostly with a tail wind and was great fun, the ride home was mostly ridden into the breeze and was a lot slower and hard work in places. Out of Coventry through Keresley and up Breach Oak lane to Ansley, right and down Purley Chace, I hit 36mph before I had to brake for the corner at the bottom, on to Mancetter and a short bit of the A5 before turning back into the lanes to Shenton, out the other side of Shenton and left to Far Cotton and onto the Water Park. On the way back instead of turning left for Shenton I carried on and picked up the A444 through Sibson and a short ride down the A road to the right turn for Atterton and then up Purley Chace to follow the route out out to Ansley, the other side of Ansley where I should have turned right for Keresley I carried on into the outskirts of Bedworth where I turned right and picked up my commute route through Ash Green into Coventry, a thoroughly enjoyable afternoon on my bike made even better by arriving home to a house full of family.


----------



## fatjel (9 Apr 2015)

Nice 25 miles to the coast on my last day in Wales . https://app.strava.com/activities/282063200

Done 183 km + 2411 metres of climbing in the week I've been here , Is a touch hillier 
than my bit of Kent but there's quite a nice feeling cycling up a mountain


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2015)

First QOM! 
23 miles in shorts and T-shirt. Visited some people who weren't in, then had a lovely ride along the Bridgewater Canal through Stretford and back through Worsley. The geese looked happier than when I passed them in the winter skating on the ice.

The bike shop were supposed to have fixed the gears problem yesterday but problem shifting started again conveniently close to Evans at Trafford who very kindly fettled it with the advice to go back to Winstanleys again as there is a problem with _the half shifter.













_


----------



## Gatters (9 Apr 2015)

Dukinfield
Canal towpath to Marple
Middlewood way trail to Bollington
Backroads in the Cheshire/ Derbyshire hills to Pott Shrigley and Kettleshulme
Whaley Bridge to New Mills
Sett valley trail to Hayfield
roads over Chunal to Glossop

Nice afternoon off work twas


----------



## AndyWilliams (10 Apr 2015)

Seeing as my Trek needs a new BB, I went out on the MTB on the Slough canal path today as I wanted to visit the 'Three Bridges' by Isambard Kingdom Brunel, which coincidently is his birthday today (09-04-1806), I found that out when I got home. Ha, how cool.
Made it there but had a puncture half way. On the way back I could hear this rubbing noise, I thought it was BB on this bike, surely not!!!
Stop peddling and the noise is still there, lift bum off seat and it stops, so I am thinking its the seat/post some how?? Odd.
Then I noticed the derailleur bolt was lose, tried to tighten it and it sheared off. [rolls eyes]




















No bolt


----------



## PaddyMcc (10 Apr 2015)

Well it was actually Wednesday, I noticed the Belfast cycle hire scheme docking stations have been put in. I know it starts in April, but the actual date hasn't been announced.




m


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2015)

I managed a 32 miler last night,after 7 hours of ladder climbing. No wonder i can't put any weight on! I'm trying to now with beer crisps and pies,but it wont work!


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Apr 2015)

Took the folders for an off road experience in Keswick today, along the old railway line. 
Slightly disappointed it was so short, I'd always thought it was 8 miles one way, not round trip. 
Nonetheless, a beautiful route, little bit juddery in parts on the teeny wheels, but great fun.


----------



## Cush (10 Apr 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> Took the folders for an off road experience in Keswick today, along the old railway line.
> Slightly disappointed it was so short, I'd always thought it was 8 miles one way, not round trip.
> Nonetheless, a beautiful route, little bit juddery in parts on the teeny wheels, but great fun.


Yes it is short but there are a couple of possible circulars from Keswick using the rail track as a hub but they do involve H***s than can be bloody steep.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Apr 2015)

This morning , rather than have a second cup of coffee I decided to go and stand in the middle of Richmond park and fix a puncture


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2015)

Gatters said:


> Dukinfield
> Canal towpath to Marple
> Middlewood way trail to Bollington
> Backroads in the Cheshire/ Derbyshire hills to Pott Shrigley and Kettleshulme
> ...



Nice ride. The lanes around Bollington/Pott Shrigley are lovely (going there today) and you had the Chunal kicker to look forward to ! I'm usually exhausted by then and crawl back up it, nice descent into Glossop though


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/282593735

A nice little shakedown ride.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Apr 2015)

Another morning and another physio ride to get in...
I had thought my husband was coming out with me, but it seemed like from the word go he had other ideas, so I went alone, yet again.
So the empty Cheshire lanes just had me to deal with today.





Yep - just me and not foggy today.





On the uphills there is time to sit back and enjoy the scenery.





The Swallows I saw yesterday were in exactly the same place again today... And don't seem at all bothered by my cycling underneath them. They are clearly nesting in the adjacent barn or stables and have started to mate!

Further on I was to see another swallow swooping low over the road feeding and towards the middle of my ride another pair flying around alongside another old barn...





More of those single track empty and now rather greener Cheshire country lanes...





And another of those uphills, this one is steep and a definite bottom gear grind job. I was only about half way up it at this point and I can promise you its a toughie.
I'm averaging an entire 2.4 mph up it! And no it would not be quicker in this case to get out and push! I have no idea how to push a trike with a bad back or how to push it with my crutches either!

15.8 miles in misty sunshine. https://www.strava.com/activities/282586347 at 7.7mph so getting faster slowly.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (10 Apr 2015)

62 miles, avarage speed 11.9 mph. Hit a few wee braes today hence speed dip. No photo opportunities due to haze off sea. 
Oh, almost forgot took a major tumble hurtling doon one of those braes when I hit a rut. 
Thankfully landed on an amazingly soft, wide verge so nothing dented except the pride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Apr 2015)

Big ride today although it was interrupted by a few hours at work.Last 'big' ride before next Sundays spring saddle but might go out with the easy group on tomorrows club ride and will do an easy commute one day next week just to keep the legs turning over.

https://www.strava.com/activities/282742346


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Apr 2015)

100k for me today. Met Frank W who had bumped into Grimpeur of this parish at Ashley and headed off with no particular route in mind across the Cheshire plain into a fairly brisk headwind. Not much of note took place other than we came across an old guy near Congleton. At this point we were riding as a fairly loose chain gang at a fair lick and I didn't think anything of passing the chap until as last man I looked over my shoulder only to see the guy hanging on my wheel. Ok I thought time to put the hammer down, so I did, I looked back to see I had dropped everyone. I slowed and let everyone get back on. The old guy was on my wheel again, we hit an incline so I thought I would push a little again, the other two dropped back but the old chap was still there. The conversation goes as follows
"Where are you guys off" he says not a hint of excursion in his voice
"Just off across the plain" I reply trying to sound not as breathless as I feel, "you?"
"Over to Biddulph" he says
"Mmm Hilly, Mow Cop"
"My son and his mate Felix like riding around there."
It is at this point who he is is starting to dawn on me. "Felix English?"
"Yeah that's him"
"Your son isn't Mike is he?"
"Yeah do you know him?"
"Yeah I have bumped inot him out on the road
To cut a long story a bit shorter the guy who wasn't being dropped by three mamils was Dave Cumming former international racer 61 years old fit as a butchers dog with a damn fine palmares and father of Mike Cumming who currently rides for Condor JLT and won the Tour of Korea, a thoroughly nice guy and young pro rider.
Anyway a good days riding was had.


----------



## sgl5gjr (10 Apr 2015)

Well the Teen & I did manage to get out today...... wasn't looking like it this morning.....
We went from Huntingdon to St Ives in Cambs then up the Busway to Swavesey.....then a hungry teen wanted feeding so we rode to a gastro pub thing for some nosebag. 20.9 miles today...... 8 miles less than I had really wanted to do but hey ho...


----------



## Saluki (10 Apr 2015)

1st ride out since Tuesday. Dog walking and the work thing has kept me busy for a couple of days. Last night I was struck down with the dreaded disease 'cantbearseditis' and had a chilli instead.

This evening I rode down Bluebell Road to the Newmarket Road and followed it nearly to the inner ring road and went to visit my pal Debbie. I had a nice cuppa with her then came home the slightly longer route - and avoiding the city traffic on a Friday night - and headed down the Lakenham cyclepath (sounds much nicer than it is - disused railway line for a mile or so) and then through the industrial estate to the Ipswich Road where I braved life and limb for 40 yards or so and picked up the cyclepath to Eaton, past all the golfists and through Eaton. End of the road there I came out opposite Bluebell and rode home on the cyclepath.

I had a small incident at the end of our road, where I turn left and then go onto the central bike bit/pedestrian island that's in the middle of the road. I got on there, put my foot down as their was an oncoming car. The idiot behind me, decided that he wasn't being held up by a pushbike and overtook me on the wrong side of the island and drove into the car that I had stopped for. Are you with me so far.

Chappy (the overtaking numpty who was on the wrong side of the road) gets out of his car and starts having a go at me as it was my fault (add as many expletives as you like in here as I lost count) and that he had to overtake me for 'safety'. Chap 2, in the car on the correct side of the road was off duty copper and he had a dashcam. I had got off my bike by this time and was stading, holding the bars, and to the left of my bike. Numpty chappy then comes and has a go at me screaming 'I'm gonna f*****g kill you you c-word' I decided that retreat was the best advance here and ran behind the off duty copper's car and jumped on my bike and disappeared through the woods where numpty brain couldn't get me. Bit shaken TBH.
I figured that the off duty copper has got the blokes number on account that numpty's car is embedded into coppers car. He has dash cam footage so didn't need me. Numpty brain, I am sure, meant to punch me and do me some damage.

10.53 miles all in all (including the woods bit) in 55:50. I was in no hurry. Once I was away, I was a bit shaky but after a cuppa at Debs', I felt a lot better and turned down her kind offer of a biccy.


----------



## Dark46 (10 Apr 2015)

Just 13 miles today. Took the Orro for its 6 week service. Just intime for the Paris-Roubaiux (can't spell) memorial ride on Sunday. 

I left the house and out of the estate to go along Secunda Way towards town. But every step of traffic lights where against me and I stopped at every one.
So no real chances for any good segments. After going across Llanthony bridge it was into the centre of Gloucester and in to Eastgate Cycles for the service. 

After a good chat with Gru and Tom and AJ ( who has pneumonia) in set off again. 

Like a foul I forgot to start me garmin! Well I went to Bruton way then over the triangle and on to Eastern way. I just straight along the Stroud road and out to Brookethorpe. At the mini roundabout I went round towards Naas Lane. 

Just after going under the railway bridge I heard something loose and noticed both bottle cages where loose.
I stopped to tighten the screws back up before carrying on. 

I went down on to The Waterwells estate before heading on to the housing estate and back home.


----------



## Bazzer (10 Apr 2015)

A day for a milestone I have been wanting to do for ages.
My old (several years) Topeak Panoram computer packed in a few days ago so a new toy arrived on Wednesday and today was its first proper run out.





East Lancs road to the outskirts of St Helens, before turning off to go through the former mining settlements of Bold and Parr. Then across to Burtonwood and Sankey before skirting the centre of Warrington and following the A57, which runs pretty much parallel to the Manchester Ship Canal, all the way to Salford.

Stopped for a banana at Cadishead at 25 miles. Air temperature noticeably warmer by this time as well.




Before cycling into the centre of Manchester for a coffee with my eldest daughter at 40 miles.

Then back along the East Lancs from its start in Salford. - Stupid move! I refuse to use the road during "rush hour" because, for the benefit of those not familiar with the road, it is a 2, sometimes 3 lane road arterial road from Salford/Manchester, with the first few miles of so called cycled path, among other things, crossing a motorway slip road, distorted by tree roots, multiple road junctions etc.
I then discover road works blocking the cycle path and inside lane in couple of places, twice forcing me into the one remaining lane. Luckily only one dickhead went for an overtake when I couldn't even get inside the lane dividing cones, but an unpleasant part of the journey, made very much worse.

Fortunately the cycle path becomes much better after the first few miles, so a much more pleasant ride to one of the Newton Le Willows turns offs. Then to Winwick and Fernhead.

By 60 miles I could feel my legs and bum were in need of a break, but not too far from home.
<smug mode on> Still could be worse



<smug mode off>
.
Home at 63 miles, First metric century. 
And just demolished a 36cm asda pizza


----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> First QOM!
> 23 miles in shorts and T-shirt. Visited some people who weren't in, then had a lovely ride along the Bridgewater Canal through Stretford and back through Worsley. The geese looked happier than when I passed them in the winter skating on the ice.
> 
> The bike shop were supposed to have fixed the gears problem yesterday but problem shifting started again conveniently close to Evans at Trafford who very kindly fettled it with the advice to go back to Winstanleys again as there is a problem with _the half shifter.
> ...


Bike fixed at Winstanley's today. There was a problem with the cable coming from the shifter. I had a decent ride around the estate before I brought it home this time and it feels so much better than before.


----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> 1st ride out since Tuesday. Dog walking and the work thing has kept me busy for a couple of days. Last night I was struck down with the dreaded disease 'cantbearseditis' and had a chilli instead.
> 
> This evening I rode down Bluebell Road to the Newmarket Road and followed it nearly to the inner ring road and went to visit my pal Debbie. I had a nice cuppa with her then came home the slightly longer route - and avoiding the city traffic on a Friday night - and headed down the Lakenham cyclepath (sounds much nicer than it is - disused railway line for a mile or so) and then through the industrial estate to the Ipswich Road where I braved life and limb for 40 yards or so and picked up the cyclepath to Eaton, past all the golfists and through Eaton. End of the road there I came out opposite Bluebell and rode home on the cyclepath.
> 
> ...




That's really nasty behaviour! 

Glad you're ok.


----------



## arranandy (10 Apr 2015)

Just rides to and from work today. Cold (1C) when I left the house at 6am but hardly any wind. A couple of roe deer ran across the road in front of me just before I got to work - scared the life out of me.
Ride home was shorts and short sleeves as it was about 16C. Quite a stiff southerly breeze though so the last couple of kms was right into a headwind. Also had a p*ncture, my 1st one since October last year


----------



## Gareth C (10 Apr 2015)

*Riding in Scotland*

Just back from a couple of weeks in Scotland: not a biking trip _per-se_, but I did manage a couple of classic rides…

Around South Harris on the day we had no wind. Amazing scenery, and certainly a place I want to get back to (maybe when the machair is out).



Then back on the mainland, it would have been rude not to take the chance to ride up-and-over the Bealach na Ba. The “up” video is speeded up X5, the down video is in real time.

_Up_



_Down

_


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> Chappy (the overtaking numpty who was on the wrong side of the road) gets out of his car and starts having a go at me as it was my fault (add as many expletives as you like in here as I lost count) and that he had to overtake me for 'safety'. Chap 2, in the car on the correct side of the road was off duty copper and he had a dashcam. I had got off my bike by this time and was stading, holding the bars, and to the left of my bike. Numpty chappy then comes and has a go at me screaming 'I'm gonna f*****g kill you you c-word' I decided that retreat was the best advance here and ran behind the off duty copper's car and jumped on my bike and disappeared through the woods where numpty brain couldn't get me. Bit shaken TBH.
> I figured that the off duty copper has got the blokes number on account that numpty's car is embedded into coppers car. He has dash cam footage so didn't need me. Numpty brain, I am sure, meant to punch me and do me some damage.


 Just WOW. What a complete idiot. I'd say he's rather busy by now after Mr Copper got through with him. Glad you're OK.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> 1st ride out since Tuesday. Dog walking and the work thing has kept me busy for a couple of days. Last night I was struck down with the dreaded disease 'cantbearseditis' and had a chilli instead.
> 
> This evening I rode down Bluebell Road to the Newmarket Road and followed it nearly to the inner ring road and went to visit my pal Debbie. I had a nice cuppa with her then came home the slightly longer route - and avoiding the city traffic on a Friday night - and headed down the Lakenham cyclepath (sounds much nicer than it is - disused railway line for a mile or so) and then through the industrial estate to the Ipswich Road where I braved life and limb for 40 yards or so and picked up the cyclepath to Eaton, past all the golfists and through Eaton. End of the road there I came out opposite Bluebell and rode home on the cyclepath.
> 
> ...


Its not your fault hes a dick .


----------



## Cush (10 Apr 2015)

Rode to Carlisle. Caught the 11:55 train to Appleby (would have liked to have caught an earlier train but they all cost £8+ while the 11:55 costs £2;35) rode Long Marton, Milburn, Blencarn, Lazonby, Armathwaite, Wetheral, Home.36.47 miles all told. Good miles in beautiful country and great conditions. Have to admit the climbs out of Lazonby and then Armathwaite were a bit trying but I expected this. Still a great ride. I have to admit one other thing. When I seen the Golf ball on little Dun Fell and the outline of Cross fell my feet itched to walk up to both tops again, but Uncle Arthritus says nay.


----------



## Saluki (10 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Its not your fault hes a dick .


I thought that. He had a good grasp of the f word and the c word. I just reckoned that he said that a lot because he lacked the intelligence to string a proper sentence together and I was clearly the smallest of the people there so the easiest to pick on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2015)

25 miles this evening. Three idiots cutting across my path all in one ride that must be a record?! Oh and some idiot stopped me abruptly while they did a 5 point turn,which resulted in me giving them a "You are a wonker" gesture.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2015)

Shenton the destination, 36 miles the journey, found myself a little bit of time this afternoon to squeeze in a short ride, basically the same route out as yesterday but instead of riding through Shenton I stopped off at Whitemoores Antiques in the village, on the way back I followed my usual route through the lanes rather than use the A444. I ditched the winter jacket today for a long sleeved summer jersey so wasn't as overdressed as I was yesterday. The weather was warmer than yesterday and there was a bit more cloud about but still mostly bright and sunny, but we still had that strong breeze blowing, and we had a shower, I'd just sat down in the garden outside the Cafe and was waiting for my food when it started raining and everybody had to dash inside, it was still raining when I came out to start my ride home but had stopped by the time I got to Atterton and the rest of the ride was dry. Same as yesterday fun riding out with a tail wind most of the way but mostly into wind on the way home for a slower harder ride home.


----------



## Donger (10 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> I thought that. He had a good grasp of the f word and the c word. I just reckoned that he said that a lot because he lacked the intelligence to string a proper sentence together and I was clearly the smallest of the people there so the easiest to pick on.


Sorry to hear of your experience. I'm afraid there are people like that around these days ..... Fortunately selective breeding keeps their numbers to a minimum.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> I thought that. He had a good grasp of the f word and the c word. I just reckoned that he said that a lot because he lacked the intelligence to string a proper sentence together and I was clearly the smallest of the people there so the easiest to pick on.


Usually the case.


----------



## MikeW-71 (10 Apr 2015)

Cush said:


> Have to admit the climbs out of Lazonby and then Armathwaite were a bit trying


Yeah, good fun aren't they.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Apr 2015)

This morning I decided to have two coffees and no punctures 

https://www.strava.com/activities/283033345 

Fast times for me


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> 1st ride out since Tuesday. Dog walking and the work thing has kept me busy for a couple of days. Last night I was struck down with the dreaded disease 'cantbearseditis' and had a chilli instead.
> 
> This evening I rode down Bluebell Road to the Newmarket Road and followed it nearly to the inner ring road and went to visit my pal Debbie. I had a nice cuppa with her then came home the slightly longer route - and avoiding the city traffic on a Friday night - and headed down the Lakenham cyclepath (sounds much nicer than it is - disused railway line for a mile or so) and then through the industrial estate to the Ipswich Road where I braved life and limb for 40 yards or so and picked up the cyclepath to Eaton, past all the golfists and through Eaton. End of the road there I came out opposite Bluebell and rode home on the cyclepath.
> 
> ...


Glad you're okay after that.

Am I a bad person to be slightly amused that of all the people he could have collided with it turned out to be a policeman with a camera.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Apr 2015)

Just got in from the weekly bread run with my lad. Absolutely poured down a mile from home so got really quite wet..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2015)

A lazy cycling week this week meant I had to go out today and do thirty miles to hit my target for the week. Weather forecast was rain until 9 and then it was going to stop and the sun come out, only problem is if I don't get out of bed and go I tend not to go at all. So was surprised when I got up around 6:30 to see it was cloudy but dry. 

Decided to use the road bike as that still has the saddle bag on it from earlier in the week. Put a jacket on but still in shorts and fingerless gloves and head out into the wind and decide Lutterworth and back will be enough miles. After a mile or so I realise it is colder than I thought and stop and put on a pair of wooly gloves on over the fingerless. After 8 miles or so it starts to gently rain and it is windier than I expected.

Get to Lutterworth and turn thinking I'll now have a tailwind, but no, it is one of those inyourfacesterly winds, which ever direction you go it is a bloody headwind. 

With about 10 miles to go to getting home it absolutely chucked it down, I was instantly drenched, couldn't feel my hands and my waterproof trainers, which aren't very waterproof any more, were full of cold water. 

At this point I remembered why I like disc brakes so much, the rim brakes on my road bike are not the best when it is really wet, my next road bike is definitely having disc brakes.

Anyway eventually get home very cold and very wet, have a quick shower and sat having a brew, look outside and it is brilliant blue sky now!

https://www.strava.com/activities/283064696


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Apr 2015)

dave r said:


> Bosworth Water Park the destination, 43 miles the journey. My first chance of a ride in about a week, a glorious bright sunny afternoon slightly spoilt by a stiff cold breeze, the ride out was done mostly with a tail wind and was great fun, the ride home was mostly ridden into the breeze and was a lot slower and hard work in places. Out of Coventry through Keresley and up Breach Oak lane to Ansley, right and down Purley Chace, I hit 36mph before I had to brake for the corner at the bottom, on to Mancetter and a short bit of the A5 before turning back into the lanes to Shenton, out the other side of Shenton and left to Far Cotton and onto the Water Park. On the way back instead of turning left for Shenton I carried on and picked up the A444 through Sibson and a short ride down the A road to the right turn for Atterton and then up Purley Chace to follow the route out out to Ansley, the other side of Ansley where I should have turned right for Keresley I carried on into the outskirts of Bedworth where I turned right and picked up my commute route through Ash Green into Coventry, a thoroughly enjoyable afternoon on my bike made even better by arriving home to a house full of family.
> 
> View attachment 85279
> View attachment 85280



I love looking at your posts as you often ride to places that I do and you take the time to stop and take photos which is something I fail miserably at.


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> 1st ride out since Tuesday. Dog walking and the work thing has kept me busy for a couple of days. Last night I was struck down with the dreaded disease 'cantbearseditis' and had a chilli instead.
> 
> This evening I rode down Bluebell Road to the Newmarket Road and followed it nearly to the inner ring road and went to visit my pal Debbie. I had a nice cuppa with her then came home the slightly longer route - and avoiding the city traffic on a Friday night - and headed down the Lakenham cyclepath (sounds much nicer than it is - disused railway line for a mile or so) and then through the industrial estate to the Ipswich Road where I braved life and limb for 40 yards or so and picked up the cyclepath to Eaton, past all the golfists and through Eaton. End of the road there I came out opposite Bluebell and rode home on the cyclepath.
> 
> ...


Serves the knob right!!


----------



## andyfraser (11 Apr 2015)

I had to go to the bank so I did the round trip on my fixed gear. It's only 7.5 miles but it was a nice run out. The only thing that came close to spoiling it was all the chavs on BSOs. They're so unpredictable!

One chav, on a BSO with the most buckled wheels I've seen that still go round, was so engrossed in his phone call that he didn't hear me ding my bell and veered across the path almost hitting me.

It was still a lovely ride. I'm glad the weathre turned out nice in the end.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I love looking at your posts as you often ride to places that I do and you take the time to stop and take photos which is something I fail miserably at.



For many years I was a club rider, Coventry Road Club, starting out in the late 1980's with their family ride and continuing through the 1990's with their medium paced veterans ride, usual top end in the low to mid 20's and an average at 16-18mph, so I spent years following wheels on a Sunday morning and not looking at the countryside around me, over the last few years my pace has dropped off and I no longer have the pace for the faster club rides, I also haven't the time for the slow beginners ride, I usually have a house full of family on a Sunday afternoon, so I'm now a lone rider, riding for enjoyment and taking the time to enjoy the countryside I'm riding through.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Apr 2015)

I had company this morning, not entirely certain he wished to join me really from the vibes I was getting, but it was nice to have it even if he didn't ride along side me on the exceptionally quiet roads... 

So it was the 'usual' route. A slight delay in setting out was caused by a lie in and the rain. Once it had cleared we considered life again and emerged from under the duvet and checked the rain radar. It said one more light shower, it was right strangely and then it was off to do the usual route.

The swallows were flying around the same areas again today, so I guess given that is 3 days in a row in a couple of set areas, I know they are here to breed.
The roads were a touch busier today and someone in a red Peugeot estate said hello to me. I can only think of 1 person I know who (possibly) has a red Peugeot estate and that is my (recently acquired) adopted step-brother or his partner. I shall have to send them a text message and ask.
I managed to loose my baseball cap on a fast decent despite is being clipped to my clothing - the clip just didn't hold. I'm not certain what chaos that caused because the car driver trying to overtake me saw it happen and suddenly stopped overtaking me. I decided the best option was to continue with the rather fast downhill and then the uphill that came afterwards and if necessary turn around at the top and see if I could find it, but my husband stopped to retrieve it when it happened and well, it took a while for any cars to come passed me 

It was one of those chilly days that was also very sunny and very warm at intervals when the sun decided to come out from behind the clouds and there was an interesting breeze which slowed me down rather a lot at times.






No, you are not drunk. that is the angle the posts are at, honest. 





Setting it up to capture my OH coming back towards me as he does repeats on all the climbs we encounter...





Oops - wrong cyclist. I honestly have no idea who that cyclist was, but he was not my husband! 

And by the time my husband did appear on the scene, I had actually finished the climb! 





Some how the view behind usually seems better than the one in front. I may have to consider doing my route in reverse one day and seeing if the same holds true!
A slightly slower day https://www.strava.com/activities/283173739 15.8 miles in still over 2 hours. I'm going to have to work on that average speed of mine!


----------



## arranandy (11 Apr 2015)

What a difference from yesterday afternoon which was 16C and sunny. This morning was 3C windy and wintery showers. So it was back to the winter bike, gloves, winter jacket, bib longs and overshoes. Just kept to more sheltered roads and did a few extra climbs. However legs weren't great today, 10 days in a row cycling, so the 2nd time up some of the climbs I was struggling a bit. Ended up with 70km and 1200m of climbing in just over 3 hours.
Think I'll have a rest day tomorrow and just watch Paris Roubaix


----------



## BrynCP (11 Apr 2015)

23mph winds today, so set off on a 30 mile ride only along with my jacket and winter gloves.

Met Office had the wind right, unfortunately the UV forecast was useless: before I left it was showing as '1' all day, when I got home and looked at it again, that '1' changed to a '4' at 1300! I knew something was not right as my face was drying out in the sun, but luckily not burnt from what I can tell. Going to put a small tube of sunscreen in my saddle bag.

I always pick this 30 mile ride in the wind; as it's fairly windy, so you're never facing the same direction for too long, and the climbs are all protected either side by woodland.

It was a good ride despite the wind, 29.1 miles in 1hr 55 mins, with 1801ft of elevation.

140 miles this week so far, my highest week since December.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Apr 2015)

Good 3 hrs of mtb today..brambled to hell and very tired after that..great weather and good trails


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/283278680





 





I went to pick these bad boys up, then I extended the ride a bit.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> 1st ride out since Tuesday. Dog walking and the work thing has kept me busy for a couple of days. Last night I was struck down with the dreaded disease 'cantbearseditis' and had a chilli instead.
> 
> This evening I rode down Bluebell Road to the Newmarket Road and followed it nearly to the inner ring road and went to visit my pal Debbie. I had a nice cuppa with her then came home the slightly longer route - and avoiding the city traffic on a Friday night - and headed down the Lakenham cyclepath (sounds much nicer than it is - disused railway line for a mile or so) and then through the industrial estate to the Ipswich Road where I braved life and limb for 40 yards or so and picked up the cyclepath to Eaton, past all the golfists and through Eaton. End of the road there I came out opposite Bluebell and rode home on the cyclepath.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately these things happen. Just shake it off and get back out there.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Apr 2015)

Somewhat foolishly I persisted with the ride I had planned that went into Wiltshire again despite the fact I knew the first 35 or so miles were going west & into a headwind, a slight schoolboy error on my part there as after 20 miles, that took my usual route across the forest to Fordingbridge, I was beginning to wish I'd done a north or south route instead as it was getting a tad tiresome with literally nowhere to hide!

Armed with the knowledge that once I had done my one & only biggish climb today I would also be changing direction I soldiered on through Alderholt, Cranbourne & Sixpenny Handley in a reverse route to last week & a new way for me. With the Tollard Royal climb done I stopped at the rather chilly top for lunch before following part of the Wildcat sportive route back down past Melbury airfield, & some wonderful views of the Dorset countryside, towards Tarrent Gunville & other pretty little villages that I had never been to before.

With the wind now at my tail I headed back continuing with the new route theme to Alderholt where I found another way back to the forest crossing the River Avon at Mockbegger & towards home for a pleasant but breezy 80 mile round trip & a new longest ride of the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/283256536






Views across Wiltshire above & below Dorset.











The River Avon at Mockbegger with a lock to the right resembling a large spa pool.


----------



## Saluki (11 Apr 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Unfortunately these things happen. Just shake it off and get back out there.


Oh I will. I'm old enough and sensible enough to know that he was one in a million. I've seen a lot of bad driving but he really took the biscuit with that little stunt. I think that it's rather funny now. All I can say is that I'm bloody glad that the car was coming in the opposite direction or I'd have just gone across the road and been 'collected' from the right.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Some how the view behind usually seems better than the one in front. I may have to consider doing my route in reverse one day and seeing if the same holds true!



You could always fit reverse gearing,cycle backwards.

Today started out with waking ~ 05:30 to torrential rain. I needed to get the towball off the car & that requires lying on the ground! There was also a need to get the front wheels back on the bikes, easier done outside. Happily it dried up and towball & wheels were fixed.

Took the bike out for a short spin around the block to check all was well (my excuse) and the wind made cycling hard work, coming back was much easier.

Persuaded OH that repairing a puncture was not something to do while out & Halfords had a 3 for 2 offer so got her 2 tubes & myself one. I've already got a pair of spares on another bike.

About five I thought I'd do some exploring so set off, down the road & across the golf course. The wind was certainly strong although I did manage to use largest chainwheel (I've got it working at last, tho' the granny isn't now).

Once on the Prom the wind got really strong, and once I'd got to the Pavilion, about 3 miles, I'd had enough. Coming back was so much easier & according to the GPS I achieved 26mph(yeah right). I know I was doing 13mph on the nice smooth surface tho'. Decided to ride around the back roads for a bit, since 6 miles isn't really long enough, taking it up to 7.5miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2015)

arranandy said:


> What a difference from yesterday afternoon which was 16C and sunny. This morning was 3C windy and wintery showers. So it was back to the winter bike, gloves, winter jacket, bib longs and overshoes. Just kept to more sheltered roads and did a few extra climbs. However legs weren't great today, 10 days in a row cycling, so the 2nd time up some of the climbs I was struggling a bit. Ended up with 70km and 1200m of climbing in just over 3 hours.
> Think I'll have a rest day tomorrow and just watch Paris Roubaix


I was thinking of putting together a running bet as to Shimano Neutral Service Car mishaps.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2015)

Velo Vintage run today in Barnstaple. Excellent turn out of riders. Weather stayed fine. Cream teas and cider most welcome. Good fun had by all.


----------



## Paul139 (11 Apr 2015)

After Wednesday's knee bursting ride on my Quella,I thought I'd go out on Thursday and enjoy more sun on my Focus and use some gears. So 28 miles this time ambling through the local lanes and a brief stop in Finchingfield. I found a stunning little lane from Lindsell to Stebbing. Quiet, traffic free and stopped to hear nothing but the birds singing. Bliss.


Focus in Finchingfield!







Enjoying the view.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Apr 2015)

Finchingfield is a very nice village, many years ago I lived in Bocking.


----------



## roadrash (11 Apr 2015)

took the twenty out for approx 10 miles this afternoon


along the local tow paths and bridle ways,a bit blustery out in the open



headed down to moss bridge



had a mooch over to the local nature reserve, only to find that the local richard heads had discovered fire


still at least the information board had survived


all in all im still lucky to have such a vast network of cycle routes on my doorstep


----------



## Berties (11 Apr 2015)

Based in the family holiday home at swanage , done some great climbing in the Dorset alps, seen all the local attractions , steam trains , couple of castles but no famous five!, wind has been up , so got wind burnt, great days riding


----------



## AndyWilliams (11 Apr 2015)

Popped off to Kensal Green Cemetery today on the MTB via Canal


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2015)

14.6 miles, Did a Brutal Tour today, adding to this thread:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/whats-your-favourite-bit-of-brutalist-architecture.173550/page-13
Lots more where that came from, around here.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2015)

This mornings ride was a nice 22 miler , my first ride for a week and my first one over 1.5 miles on my new to me Butterworth , and i must admit i like these mod con sti's etc etc .

Bike went well the old engine wasnt to bad all things considered , even managed a few hills and danced my way up one of them so that was good


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Apr 2015)

A combination of a brutal wind and our lass getting her annual spring cleaning bug meant we shortened our Sunday morning pootle to 10 miles. Plus side is I can now watch a bit of Paris Roubaix


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Apr 2015)

I went on my LBS no drop ride today just to help make up the numbers . It was quite nice to have a laid back ride .
Just going through Teddington and The Waldergrave arms pub seemed to be having a little kitchen trouble with smoke billowing out of the kitchen extractor . Fire brigade called and one poor lad that will no doubt be spending the rest of the day in hospital treating his face and arms for burns . Not too bad I hope but he was very red .
It seems a tray of roast potatoes caught fire and I'm guessing he opened the oven door .


----------



## Archeress (12 Apr 2015)

Don't know why, but yesterday I was very zonked out. I hadn't been too bad on Friday after the cycling on Thursday, but I was so tired yesterday it was an effort to do anything at all. But today I felt better enough to go out with my cycling club on a novice level ride down to Snuff Mills. It was pretty windy out which chilled things dramatically. I had gone out in shorts and short sleeves with a thin Endura gilet so felt pretty cold. On the way there, due to a loose dog, one of my fellow cyclists cut me off at a corner and due to being clipped in came off. I knew it was going to happen so had my hands out to make the fall gentler. I have a slightly dinged up knee, , I'm glad I wasn't wearing my tights as I would probably had had a hole in them. I had my hip flask with me, so at the coffee stop I added a wee dram of whiskey to my coffee as a medicinal measure. We rode home through Stoke Park and although I nearly made it all the way up, I didn't quite. No photos today, .

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/283817450

Hugs
Acheress x


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Apr 2015)

You carry whisky with you ? When do we ride ?


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Apr 2015)

After checking the weather forecast for today and early start was in order to avoid the wind. I headed out at 0800, and for a change I knew where I was going, for the first part of the ride anyway. The plan was into wind all the way out to Kingston Bridge, making the return leg easier, and should notch up my 30 mile requirement. Really nice out today, and the one plank driver who was tooting at every cyclist was made up for by some really great passes and lots of thumbs up/waves from me. Kingston Bridge arrived quickly, less than an hour to cover the 14 or so miles from home. Some interesting houseboats moored up, they look permanent.




From here it was new territory for me, heading up into Teddington, probably just missing @Cuchilo , before heading through Bushey Park. Nice to see the old pumping stations at Hampton are being refurbished, must stop for a pic sometime. I'd been cracking along a bit, so eased up as I turned off the A308 and picked up the river again towards Lower Sunbury. Couple of ladies on bikes passed me with a cheery hello, and they kind of set my pace back into Walton. Seemed rude to overtake them, so I backed off to a respectable distance (following ladies in lycra too closely is probably bad form...). Back home along the Thames through Chertsey, Laleham and Staines before adding an extra bit through Virginia Water and Lyne to make my first 40 miler of the year.
A little over 41 miles for me today at a 15.2mph average (quick by my standards), and it felt really good. I toyed with pushing on for my first ever imperial 50, but discretion vs valour and so on, it will have to wait and I think be done at a lower pace.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Apr 2015)

I'm in Devon for the weekend, bugger me it's hilly!
So the hill outside my in laws isn't flat at all and within 2.5 miles I'd done more up than 40 miles in Cambs!
In the dip between Brixton and Yealmpton I was building up a head of steam to get up the other side, only to be halted by some temporary lights! I had a chat with an old fella on a brand new, massive 1200 BMW motorbike "get one of these" he said! Tempting....!
I turned off the road toward Ermington and saw some cycle event signs, then 4 motorbikes, so I pulled over-






The main peloton must have had 50 riders, and there were stragglers for the next few minutes. I then saw a bloke coming the other way on a flat barred hybrid, he must have jumped as the came by him!
I turned off right for Sheepham and went up the ridge road to Ugborough garage. It was glorious. Rural, quiet, pretty, views both sides, primroses, violets and a strong wind











I made my way home via the "flattest" but ugly route that skirts the A38, this was all into a character building head wind!
30 miles done.


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2015)

Stiff NW breeze so we headed more or less north 20 miles to Bleasdale Fell then enjoyed a glorious 10 wind blown miles eastwards through The Trough, coffee at Dunsop Bridge then 20 miles southwards again. 52 miles and 4040 ft climbed, great ride.


----------



## contadino (12 Apr 2015)

Other than a quick spin around the block on Friday, today was my first spin on my new (to me) Raleigh Record Ace. I was expecting to have to keep it short due to needing adjustment but I ended up kicking myself. If I'd fitted a water bottle I would've been gone for several hours. Sunny, warm, no wind...

I've been a bit worried about having just 12 gears to use rather than 27 but I think it's gonna be fine. One long gentle hill that I'd normally climb in a granny gear I cruised up this morning. The top of the gradient just appeared right in front of me.

So yes, today's ride was one of those that leaves you eager to head out again...


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Apr 2015)

A nice leisurely one in the sun today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/283964966


----------



## vernon (12 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You carry whisky with you ? When do we ride ?



I carry absinthe...


----------



## Archeress (12 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> You carry whisky with you ? When do we ride ?



Just a little 3oz flask of famous grouse. The flask was a christmas gift from my fiance. He also suggested filling it with something he had found from the sloane rangers handbook, chiskey. It is the drink to be imbibed in January and February, particularly from a hip flask. It is made from equal measures of whiskey and cherry brandy. It actually tastes a lot nicer than it sounds.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Geoff Crowther (12 Apr 2015)

Short familiar route on the road bike today. Disley, up over t'hill to Whaley Bridge then back down the A6 and New Mills before sneaking up Sitch Lane into Hayfield. It was bloody windy! Back well before the afternoon rain, now shrouding the village, hit.
High five to the chap who was overtaking me and shared a minute's chat. Moments like that really make a ride for me. Contrasting nicely with the several miserable bu**ers who blanked me. A smile costs nowt y'know.
He was riding a red, black 'n' white Cube and from Marple. Anyone here?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (12 Apr 2015)

Globalti said:


> Stiff NW breeze so we headed more or less north 20 miles to Bleasdale Fell then enjoyed a glorious 10 wind blown miles eastwards through The Trough, coffee at Dunsop Bridge then 20 miles southwards again. 52 miles and 4040 ft climbed, great ride.


Lookin' forward to ridin' through the Forest of Bowland on my LEJOG in a few weeks; Slaidburn up to Bentham. Won't be rushin' though on the camping equipped Thorn.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2015)

Tropical Birdland at Desford the destination, 55 miles the journey. Weather similar to Friday but colder with a very strong breeze, winter jacket and gloves this morning and I wasn't warm enough when plugging into the wind. Usual route out through Shilton and Withybrook to Monks Kirby , then on through Claybrook Parva and Frolesworth to Broughton Ashley and on through Sutton In The Elms to Croft, and through Thurlaston to Desford. Lots of spring flowers in verges and gardens, Desford lane coming out of Thurlaston was particularly pretty with a big section of the verge on one side awash with Daffs, a good ride out most of it with a tail wind, I was moving quick with very little effort. The ride back was totally different, I spent most of it grovelling into wind, slow and hard work, at one point I was climbing a hill and thinking “boody hell my bottom bracket's noisy,” then I realized it was the tree's on my left creaking in the wind. My route back took me up the hill then right and round the roundabout onto the main road for a couple of miles before turning back into the lanes to Kirby Mallory, then a short section of main road before turning towards Sutton Cheney and on past the Market Bosworth Battlefield to Shenton where I picked up my usual route through Atteton and up Purley Chace, thats three times I've climbed that hill in the last 4 days, and on to Coventry and home. Character building would I think sum the ride up nicely, it was a good ride but there wasn't a lot of fun in it.


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2015)

What happened to that cottage? Looks like a truck hit it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2015)

Nice thatching job, though. Looks like the wall is coming along nicely.


----------



## Globalti (12 Apr 2015)

Great example there of how to really hack off following motorists - the riders are four and possibly five abreast!


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Apr 2015)

Globalti said:


> Great example there of how to really hack off following motorists - the riders are four and possibly five abreast!



Absolute kok knockers.


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Apr 2015)

What a fun day! When the wind is howling and you are lucky enough to have a choice of bikes and terrain, what do we do? Head for the hills, on fixed. Mad as a box of frogs. At one point we were down to 9mph on a flat bit and in another place we powered up a 10% hill at 19mph, I am not saying how slow we were climbing into the wind, only that I am glad no one was filming it. Aside from the wind, a sunny day 17C and as I write still not a drop of rain, a timely reminder then to come and join us for the CC ride next Sunday, Spring in Rutland, very often dry here when surrounding counties are wet due to our elevation.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2015)

Globalti said:


> What happened to that cottage? Looks like a truck hit it!



I'm guessing its being refurbished, its in Sutton In The Elms.


----------



## Paul139 (12 Apr 2015)

20 miles with Mrs Paul today. Flaaaaming windy. We originally set out to do 30 miles but we cut it short as the constant headwind got a bit much.



Mrs Paul in full flow!


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (12 Apr 2015)

Merseyside CTC Early Season Tourist trial. 63 mile ride around Cheshire's finest windiest lanes! The first 33 miles were into the teeth of an almighty headwind. For part of the ride back we actually freewheeled a few stretches with the wind behind us ( we had beans on toast for lunch!)


----------



## Donger (12 Apr 2015)

Rode a very worthwhile charity ride organsed by Eastgate Cycles today, called the "Paris-Roubaix 2015 Rob Willmott Memorial Ride". Rode it with @Dark46 and an Eastgate/Kingsway regular called Dean, and went around in the slowest group comprising (so far as I could tell) almost exclusively of miscellaneous Steves. (Well that's what I called them all, anyway).

To fit with the Paris-Roubaix theme, some of us rode to and from the Start/Finish venue over Gloucester's only cobbles, and the 60 mile main event took in as many rough tracks and stoney paths as possible. The route winded out in a big clockwise loop from Gloucester, taking in the outskirts of Newent, the centre of Ledbury (Herefordshire), the southern end of the Malvern Hills (Worcestershire) and back along the Severn flood plain from near Tewkesbury to Gloucester. They threw in a particularly sadistic little hill up the Woolridge at the 57 mile mark.

Of about 70 riders, I dragged my sorry ass in _almost_ last of all, but I was actually quite happy with 5 hours 15 mins for a quite hilly 60 miler with plenty of stops..In my case, I was carrying a knock from as early as the first mile, where I struck my left kneecap hard against a metal barrier on a cycleway down near the Severn. They put these ridiculous narrow metal gates (that resemble turnstiles) to deter motorcyclists (or for traffic calming of cyclists). The one I hit didn't calm me much. 

Then, at the furthest point from Gloucester (about 37 miles in), in the Malvern Hills at Hollybush, just as I arrived at the feeding station, I felt my saddle wobble a tiny bit. Once I'd wolfed down a most delicious flapjack I took a peak at the damage. Found to my horror that I'd completely sheared one half of the saddle clamp, which was now in 2 parts, and the saddle came away in my hands. This would normally have been a game ender, but fortunately Dean is a most useful fellow, being an engineer by trade. Somehow, using fewer parts, and turning them upside down , he helped me to bodge it back together in serviceable fashion. What a hero, Dean. I managed to complete the last 25 miles by keeping my weight off the saddle every time I hit a hill or a bumpy section of road, and when freewheeling down hills I hovered just above the saddle riding it like Frankie Dettori. The last 15 miles or so were straight into a vicious headwind, and were a bit of an ordeal. I gave @Dark46 a bit of shelter, and we both hung back to help one of the miscellaneous Steves back to the finish. Lovely bowls of Flemish Stew and chips were consumed by all at the Coach & Horses at the end, before I slunk home to watch the real Paris-Roubaix, feeling like I'd just been in it.

64.8 quite hilly and blustery miles in all today. My knee is now aching like mad, and I can hardly walk ..... but I'm really glad I was able to complete this one, as it is my April effort towards the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. That's 4 down, and 8 still to go. . Man, it's tough! Respect to some of the other challengers, who just keep reeling out spare century rides week after week...... I'm doing 12 and that's it!
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## MikeW-71 (12 Apr 2015)

Back at work now, but managed a quickie tonight to test a new cassette and keep the legs turning. I am fortunate (?) to have a short sharp hill near my house that I can do laps around, so sprinting up it in various gears 5 times got the blood flowing again. Legs feel a bit better now 
http://app.strava.com/activities/284248226


----------



## Katherine (12 Apr 2015)

48 miles, joined the Chorlton Wanderers ride again. To Mobberley via Wythenshawe, Hale Barns, Ashley, Tatton Park and Knutsford. Lunch at the Railway Inn in Mobberley. Back to Chorlton Water Park via Style, past Manchester Airport, Gatley and through Northenden. 
What a contrast from my last ride on Thursday, in shorts, T-shirt and summer socks, today I was back in 2 pairs of thick socks and over shoes, winter trousers and 3 layers on top! Hard work into the wind this morning and a wet ride home this afternoon. 
Saw a large herd of deer in the distance in Tatton Park, which was surprisingly busy, but I was concentrating on not being blown off my bike!


----------



## Cush (12 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Back at work now, but managed a quickie tonight to test a new cassette and keep the legs turning. I am fortunate (?) to have a short sharp hill near my house that I can do laps around, so sprinting up it in various gears 5 times got the blood flowing again. Legs feel a bit better now
> http://app.strava.com/activities/284248226


Going past Botcherby 5 times was that brave or the other?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2015)

7.2 miles the distance today, as rain was threatening the otherwise placid prairie. Gusty winds, and a bit of early season agriculture(pre-emergent herbicide being sprayed in the fields, it appeared from a distance). Putting the Specialized through a few paces today, and a couple of personal bests on Strava, nothing near a KOM yet. Getting all ready for the Spring Metric Century in June.


----------



## MikeW-71 (12 Apr 2015)

Cush said:


> Going past Botcherby 5 times was that brave or the other?


The place was deserted, other than an old lady walking her dog who was looking at me as if I was bonkers the 5th time I rode past her 
The laps go pretty much past my front door.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2015)

My ride today actually happened last Friday.. Due to family stuff, ie, a Christening down in Somersetshire for the weekend, I haven't had the chance to post it.

Just a ride into town to pick a few bits and pieces up before a weekend away. A jacket and a couple of pairs of jogging bottoms were needed. 






The dredgers were still at work, though I don't think this boat will ever get back in to the navigable section of the river..







When in the town, I noticed a shop I've not seen before. I've been in Blenders to get fresh ground coffee before, but will certainly find time when next I pass to grab some goodies at the St Giles Cheese!!

Luckily I took my larger rucksack as, on the way back home along the riverside, I ended up filling the remaining space with willow chippings where the chaps have been coppicing the trees lining the river Nene 
As I had a few minutes to spare, I called into No.1 daughter's house to say hello and give my granddaughter a skydiver/parachute toy I'd got for a couple of quid when I bought my jacket. She was well impressed with it. (Easily pleased at 7 yrs old..)

As I had to get home for lunch and w*rk, I ended up on just under 16 miles and would have really liked to get some more miles in, but it wasn't to be.

https://www.strava.com/activities/282568730


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Apr 2015)

Bit late with this but ended up doing the full ride with the easy group on Saturdays club ride,bit of wind and rain on the out leg but nicer on the way back;nice leg turner and felt fine afterwards so just a gentle spin in to work tomorrow before Sundays big 'un.

500k up for the month so really getting back in the swing of things now.

https://www.strava.com/activities/283145955


----------



## Archeress (13 Apr 2015)

Got out again today, doing the little 11mile loop. I took the road bike this time and rode a bit quicker. Despite the Mio computer showing an average of 14.2mph, Strava seems to have decided to take 0.5mph off the average . Still the light side of the ride was seeing one of my friends again and this time I had an apple and a small penknife with me. My friend very much enjoyed the apple.






Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/284524171/overview

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## BSRU (13 Apr 2015)

A 107km ride with just 900m of going up this morning. Had to put my front light back on before I left as it was dark and gloomy, improved to just being overcast eventually.
About 90km on new roads for me, down to Lacock Abbey then up to Malmesbury before heading back to Swindon.

Riding down to Lacock.





I thought this was an air traffic control tower from a distance, turned out to be a water tower.





A church in Purton.





No cake at home so just had to make do with fruit shortcake and Nice biscuits.


----------



## PaddyMcc (13 Apr 2015)

As a very small homage to Paris-Roubaix, I went up Bargate in Richmond, North Yorkshire. Never been up it before, only down it, now I am AC/DC with this hill


----------



## davdandy (13 Apr 2015)

32 miles going up the infamous Sheephouse lane in Rivington.A quite windy and surprisingly cold morning.I was wise to wear full gloves and put the fingerless ones in the back pocket.On top of Rivi i changed over to the fingerless but only for five minutes,it was too cold,especially on the downhills.


----------



## BSRU (13 Apr 2015)

An example of some quality driving I came across.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2015)

After missing sundays ride due to a family holiday and already having missed one weekend in April due to bad winds monthly total was looking a bit light .So day off work out on the bike half imperial century the target. Anstey , Cropston , Rothley. Cossington and up the first climb of humble lane Pr on strava  and out through Radcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby, Asfordby and onto the quiet lanes heading for the vale off Belvoir .Through Ab Kettleby and Holwell then dropped in to the vale into Hose (I must remember what goes down comes back up more later) on to Harby and Colton Bassett .This is where I turned for home and hit the headwind could be a grind home .Through Kinoulton to Hickling Pastures where I stopped at the canal for a quick snack





Hickling Basin and my bike

After refuel on to Long Clawson and the climb out of the vale (I said what goes down) This climb was a lot worst and longer than I had figured for the first time in months I used my granny gear to grind up the hill but up i made it Headed through Wartnaby then met my outdoor route and retraced my route home mainly into a headwind  Target met 56.2 miles at an average of 12.6 mph .Ride started in sunshine but got cloudy and windier the longer I was out ,monthly milage looks at bit healther now .


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2015)

Desperately in need of haircut so decided to cycle into town. What I didn't realise was that the prom is now being dug up so had to divert to the road. Still traffic was quite good & even my daughter didn't hit me. She & the OH were going into town with the grandchildren.

Barbers had quite a queue so I decided to ride further, across the new bridge & up to Asda.. The path was think with sand, courtesy of the high winds lately, & nearly used the granny gear. A little walking where the sand was thick but not impassable.

Met family in town, after pruning, for lunch & then looked around charity shops for a bit before returning with step for gdaughter, who is having trouble reaching the sink. My bike was still where I left it, clearly the reputation of R**l is undeserved, they won't steal anything. Sadly forgot to turn gps on for return so only recorded 7.3 miles.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Apr 2015)

Another sunny(ish) afternoon without work meant only one thing.....another ride was in order & whilst I had no aches or pains from Saturdays 80 miles I decided to stick to the flatter southerly half of the New Forest today & just do a 34 mile loop around Beaulieu, Brockenhurst, Lyndhurst, Emery Down & Minstead.

The nice weather meant that there were plenty of other cyclists about including roadies, family's on mountain bikes & a few heads down speedsters so it was a fairly sociable afternoon & even the car & van drivers seem a little more accepting when there more bikes around. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/284621933






I'm guessing it must have been some breeze to bring this down along Rhinefield Ornamental Drive!


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2015)

Some friends down for the week and the weather is very nice, so I dug out 4 bikes from the garage -2 hybrids and 2 road bikes - and we all went for a leisurely ride into Barnstaple to do a 'Tour de Bike Shops'.
First stop Planet Bike, so my mate could redeem the £30 voucher he won in the Velo Vintage raffle on Saturday. Next stop Carb Cycles for a mooch around and a cup of coffee. Suitably refreshed, we meandered across town to the Bike Shed for a look at the clothing. Quick nip next door into
Bike It for a tube of chamois cream. Next stop Wetherspoons for a Mexican Monday lunch followed by a wobble back along the Tarka Trail to Braunton and South Fork Racing to buy a new pair of gloves. Back home for a cuppa and an afternoon nap. Perfect!


----------



## Dark46 (13 Apr 2015)

Well yesterday I did Eastgate Cycles Paris-Roubaiux memorial ride. Well £600 was raised the charity of a Eastgate rider that sadly passed away last year. 

I would love to explain where I went but as it was on roads I'd never been on before, I would be planning and not making sense. So I will spare you that.

@Donger had a scary moment when we thought his ride was over at the furthest point away from the start/finish point. Luckily Dean was on hand and sorted everything. 

All in all a great ride with great people and my longest ride ever and managed to get in over the 100km mark too. For those traditionalists it was 65.9 miles and over 2,600 ft of climbing.


----------



## Glow worm (13 Apr 2015)

A lovely 10 miler here after I sneaked off early from work. Rumours of rare (for here) birds called ring ouzels at Tubney Fen had me heading over that way. No rouzles though but a marsh harrier passed by and a possible osprey though too distant to confirm.






Stopped for a brew from the flask by this pond.






Reach Lode from the bridge. Not a soul about- bliss.






One of very few mature elms that survive hereabouts. This one in blossom. These are such beautiful trees, losing most of them was nothing short of catastrophic.

Great to have the daylight for these post- work rides now. Hopefully a long summer of such things lies ahead.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2015)

Glow worm said:


> A lovely 10 miler here after I sneaked off early from work. Rumours of rare (for here) birds called ring ouzels at Tubney Fen had me heading over that way. No rouzles though but a marsh harrier passed by and a possible osprey though too distant to confirm.
> 
> View attachment 85559
> 
> ...


Sadly the elm tree in my old garden in Ramsgate had to be felled. Such a shame to lose most of them


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Apr 2015)

My ride on Saturday, don't normally do long rides on a Sat, but weather was sooo nice. Anyway 104Km Blaby - Peatling Parva - Arnesby - Saddington - gumley - foxton -East Langton - Welham - Medbourne - Drayton - Great Easton - Eyebrook Reservoir - Hallaton - Goadby Carlton Curlew - Great Glen - Wistow - Foston - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Lovely, and that's April's 100Km ride done for the 100Km per month challenge. Photo is the church and packhorse bridge in Medbourne - sooo quiet out there......


----------



## Glow worm (13 Apr 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Sadly the elm tree in my old garden in Ramsgate had to be felled. Such a shame to lose most of them



Very true. The landscape must have been so much richer before Dutch elm disease. There's a huge, very old elm tree up the road from me in a place called Burwell, and I always pause to admire it. Reckon it's at least 200 years old. They're so rare, the few that survive really do catch the eye.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2015)

After a weekend away in Somerset, I'd planned to meet up with some mates to get some miles ridden (to burn help off the weekends food and wine excesses!). It turned out the there were five of us, as an old workmate came along. He's one of my London Brighton team from last year and I've not seen him for months now.. Always good to meet up with friends I've not seen for a while.
We'd arranged to be at our usual start point, The Canoes by the River Nene Nr Brackmills at 09:30 ish as it's central for all of us to get to. Today, we were on several types of bikes. My CX, Dev on his S-Works MTB, the others on various Road bikes. Still, we were in no great rush. I'd planned on getting my Defy 2 out, but didn't have enough time to prep it for today. I knew the CX was ready to go though, so went with that.
With no particular time restraints, for a change, and no particular direction in mind, we set off for a loupe around Cogenhoe, Wollaston, Bozeat and then towards Salcey Forest for coffee and cake.






Wollaston provides us with a well known photo opportunity... (Really must grow up one day!!)
At this point, we were on the route of the Ladies Tour from last year, and we continued to criss cross their roads several times on our ride.






Salcey is always good for a coffee & cake stop!
We lazed there for about half an hour then set of back towards Northampton were we spilt up and headed our separate ways home.
I think we were on about 45 miles at this point, giving me a 50 miler by the time I reached home. As I had some time to spare before Mrs Pete's meter ran out, I decided to add a loupe at the end to get a metric century under my belt..
Bit of a mixed weather day. Started off with ice on the cars and sunshine, followed by a bit of cloud, a slightly stronger wind than forecast, plus a few raindrops falling on our heads.. (I feel a song coming on.. lol) then sunshine at the end of the ride.

All in all, a smashing day out, and back home on 63 miles, 101 km.


https://www.strava.com/activities/284628356


----------



## gavgav (13 Apr 2015)

Decided to investigate some new lanes this evening and take a couple that I haven't ridden on for absolutely ages.

There was still a strong, gusty and cold wind blowing, although thankfully not as bad as yesterday, so it was back to trousers and jacket after last weeks brief sojourn into shorts.

Headed up Lyth Hill, with the wind slowing me down considerably and down to dads for a quick 10 minute chat, to say thanks for the errands he had run today for me. Just before Stapleton I appeared to set off an alarm in a field!! I am guessing that it was an elaborate bird scarer of some sort, but it was more like a cyclist scarer and certainly made me jump !

I then continued in the direction of Gonsal and took the alternative route to Frodesley, which I haven't used in a long while. I had forgotten just how much climbing there is along there and also had a dog come charging out of a house and chase me along for about 1/2 a mile before he lost interest. I think he wanted to play but I wasn't hanging about to find out!!

After Frodesley I had the wind behind me all the way to Acton Burnell, so cruised nicely at 20 to 25mph and then took the road past Concord College, before turning towards Acton Piggott and some lovely downhill lanes to Upper Cound (seems a misnomer to me.....!)

I then took new lanes to Eaton Mascott, Berrington and Betton Abbots, but there was a surprising amount of climbing that I wasn't expecting!

I then returned through Sutton Farm and back home.

What really pleased me today was that, without fail, I encountered really courteous drivers who were patient and gave me loads of room. Wish it was always like that....

21.5 miles with a surprising 1000 ft of climbing.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2015)

davdandy said:


> 32 miles going up the infamous Sheephouse lane in Rivington.A quite windy and surprisingly cold morning.I was wise to wear full gloves and put the fingerless ones in the back pocket.On top of Rivi i changed over to the fingerless but only for five minutes,it was too cold,especially on the downhills.
> View attachment 85537
> View attachment 85538
> View attachment 85539


I have only been over there once, to watch the Commonwealth Games Road Races.

I have been meaning to ride over there one day and climb that hill. I'd forgotten that I had plotted a route for a forum ride taking in that area for a change. Maybe later this year ...


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Very true. The landscape must have been so much richer before Dutch elm disease. There's a huge, very old elm tree up the road from me in a place called Burwell, and I always pause to admire it. Reckon it's at least 200 years old. They're so rare, the few that survive really do catch the eye.


Hopefully it is the future of the species if propagated. Maybe it's immunity to the disease can be passed on for the next few hundred years..


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2015)

I managed 28 miles this evening. Quite a few crunchy miles too as they've been out gritting the roads again!


----------



## vernon (14 Apr 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I managed 28 miles this evening. Quite a few crunchy miles too as they've been out gritting the roads again!



Expecting frost?


----------



## Old Plodder (14 Apr 2015)

Some of you may remember when I used to ride my bike & post on here......
I actually made it out of the back gate with my bike this morning....for all of 8 1/2 miles. (  )
Hope my enthusiasm _*will*_ return this time. 
(Must be close on a year ago now since I was last out on my bike.)
Unfortunately, the hills are still out there to hinder my progress.


----------



## mooseracer (14 Apr 2015)

Out for a lunchtime ride on my MTB, it's definitely getting easier after a few rides now....I might even find a hill to attempt tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/285160942


----------



## I like Skol (14 Apr 2015)

33 mile bimble around the Fallowfield Loop with my kids. Stopped of at Costa Coffee by the Chill Factore for lunch and some cake. Youngest one was still full of beans when we got back home and the weather was perfect t-shirt and shorts fayre. Tomorrow might be a good opportunity to take the MTB's for a look at @Hacienda71 hill.


----------



## Saluki (14 Apr 2015)

I rode a route, that I took about 10 days ago. The first ride this year on my roadie that one was. Well, as I am awaiting tyres as those Conties are a PITA, I took Eric the CX and Hubster on his Whyte.
We took a steady amble along Bluebell, through Eaton and off to Hethersett, before turning for Ketteringham and then to East Carleton (Where @StickBouncer of this parish got his Giant nicked from this lunchtime) past Colin Chapman's abode (when he was alive) and then back via Intwood, Eaton (again) then past the hospital and across the UEA grounds, up Chancellor Drive, which I swear is getting easier. I'm enjoying this hilly climbing malarkey now, very strange. It's not nearly as hard work as it was a couple of stone ago.
From there, it was a mile home and in for a cuppa.

First ride out with shorts on. Proper bib shorts mind, not 3/4 length. 16.55 miles in an hour and 25. Hubster did really well and kept up, although I didn't hurry and I did wait at the top of a couple of hills. There was only 400' of climbing but I still waited at the top. I can honestly say that I am enjoying the undulations more and no longer view them with dread and horror. I'm not a proper convert, or I'd move to somewhere lumpier, but they are not so hideous now.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Apr 2015)

Glow worm said:


> ...
> 
> One of very few mature elms that survive hereabouts. This one in blossom. These are such beautiful trees, losing most of them was nothing short of catastrophic.
> 
> Great to have the daylight for these post- work rides now. Hopefully a long summer of such things lies ahead.



My husband was talking with a tree surgeon felling a batch of local elms which are all infected expect for one mature tree which has everyone really confused. It is the only one around here that is not infected and no-one knows why, so it is now being watched carefully and with much interest. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Apr 2015)

My ride was the local loop. It was meant to have been this morning, but the builder my landlady uses didn't turn up (surprise surprise) so my 2pm I gave up and went out because the weather was just too good and I haven't ridden since I aborted a ride in Sunday (too painful). So dosed up on my pain meds and spares (needed) with me, I set out in to some lovely Cheshire lanes that were alive with bees, birds and butterflies! The place seems to have gone green since the weekend... or at least started to. Flowering cherries are now in full bloom, other trees are following suit and along a single track lane I played tag with the postie. I had first met him at home, but caught him in the worst possible place.as is all the way.

At 4pm I have to stop to take steroids (medical condition requires it) so having found a suitable spot, I was happily minding my own business when someone whistled to me to get my attention... another cyclist only on a road trike! There appears to be more than just me in this area on a trike! Once underway again a few roadies (on bicycles) caught me and pulled up along side for a chat as well... And there is a car driver who is constantly saying hello and waving to me.... it has to be someone I know but I have no idea who yet! I met them again today 

From there it was quiet until almost the very end when I went left off a slightly busier B road onto a country lane to be confronted by a runaway horse on my side of the lane. Needless to say confronted by something else unknown it stopped dead in its tracks terminating the issues for the slightly ruffled rider! 

So all in all a quiet (except for one moment) ride and a somewhat faster than normal one - not sure what went wrong there, but 15.8 miles in under 2 hours ride time has me at 8.1 mph! I appear to be getting faster!  this is not on... 
https://www.strava.com/activities/285273988

Edit: Did I mention I had to break out the suncream? No... well I did... and it was short sleeves as well! It could be getting towards... summer soon you know


----------



## Donger (14 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> .........At 4 pm I have to stop to take steroids ......


 
.....Ten little words we all wish Lance Armstrong had come out with years ago!


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> 33 mile bimble around the Fallowfield Loop with my kids. Stopped of at Costa Coffee by the Chill Factore for lunch and some cake. Youngest one was still full of beans when we got back home and the weather was perfect t-shirt and shorts fayre. Tomorrow might be a good opportunity to take the MTB's for a look at @Hacienda71 hill.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Apr 2015)

My first ride since well before Easter. I had the lurgey and have had no strength for weeks. So out I went in some truly lovely spring weather.

With the three missing chain ring bolts replaced I thought I had seen the end of very loud gears. No such luck! A horrible grinding noise in all the gears when in the small chain ring. The noise goes as soon as the big ring is selected. It looks like the chain comes off the bottom jockey wheel and stays off until the chain tightens.

Then I managed to break a spoke in the strongest wheels I have ever had. Apart from all that it was a lovely ride with the lambs jumping and leaping in the fields!


----------



## DaveReading (14 Apr 2015)

Pleasant 20-miler on Sunday starting and ending at Bix, based on the Thames Valley "On Your Bike" rides book. Very pleased that my tourer made it up a rather steep and rocky bit of the Oxfordshire Way, with the reward of nice views at the top from Maidensgrove and Cookley Green.

Even more pleasing was that 75% of the ride appeared to be with a following wind (usually seems to be the other way round).


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Apr 2015)

Lovely sunshine today in London . I managed shorts and a short sleeved jersey with fingerless gloves  Two laps of Richmond park with a mate at lunchtime . Then back to work boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo .


----------



## dan_bo (14 Apr 2015)

Rude not to. 25 mile extended commute....


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Apr 2015)

A brief twirl round the block tonight to check for rattles on the CX following rack fitting. 2 rattle free miles


----------



## littlee (14 Apr 2015)

33 mile road loop. Towards Redcar, up Yearby Bank, Skelton, Stanghow, Lockwood Beck, Commondale, Kildale, Great Ayton.
All of it seemed to be into a gale force hoolie, having to pedal downhill to keep moving. Managed a measly 12.8mph average. Need to take more notice of wind speeds on the weather forecast


----------



## gbb (14 Apr 2015)

I wanted to ride yesterday but bottled it a bit, plus the wife said she'd go see the granddaughters while I was out..sod that, I'm coming too ..so no ride.
Home today, suns shining..out we go then.
Just 55 minutes as hard as i could. Pleasantly surprised i could maintain some speed over 5 or 6 miles, cope somewhat with hills (well Inclines anyway) and best of all, climbed off the bike NOT red faced and knackered, recovery is quicker, noticably so.
Only maybe 14 or 15 miles.
Notables...one humungous red kite, not far from home. Just put the bike in the shed..punctured.


----------



## Alex H (14 Apr 2015)

Weather forecast is not clever for the next few days so a challenge today - Limoges!

Starting off in the sunshine, over the millpond flat Vienne at St Brice







No Paris-Roubaix problems here 






A small detour into St-Yriex-sous-Aixe. This is the 11th century church.






And this is the magnolia in the garden next door.






The route Into Aixe-sur-Vienne is a PIA. The town is one long street following the river and has 4 sets of lights, cars parked along the road and is a main route for HGVs. So, I go through this riverside park before getting to the town and then through the back streets, which bypasses all of the pain. However, halfway through the park there is a 2m metal fence across the path. On the other side of the fence there is a notice, to the effect that there are works going on and no-one is allowed through. There was a bit of the fence missing so I could pass. This is typical of French civil works - they do the job, then leave the signs / barriers up for the next month 

Stopped a while for refreshment in Aixe-sur-Viene






Between Aixe and Limoges the road is wide flat and I was able to go along at 25km/hr with not much effort at all. So much so, I was catching up with a guy on a road bike . I noticed as I overtook  that it was a fixie  - unheard of in these parts and a definite first for me (overtaking and fixed)

When I arrived at Limoges I tried to follow the newly advertised path along the Vienne - it's OK, but there are stairs and bits where cycling is not allowed.

Managed to get far enough to take a photo of the cathedral.






On the way back found this 'painting' of the pont Saint-Martial by Charles Bichet






Returning to Aixe, I opted to go via Saint-Martin-le-Vieux, which was not a good idea as it was uphill most of the way.

Cross country to Séreilhac, brought me to this nice spot for lunch






The dandelions are out in force





Back via Cognac-la-Forêt, 95km in 4hr 40min to a well deserved beer


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My husband was talking with a tree surgeon felling a batch of local elms which are all infected expect for one mature tree which has everyone really confused. It is the only one around here that is not infected and no-one knows why, so it is now being watched carefully and with much interest. Fingers crossed.


You mean all yours didn't die 50 or so years ago?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Apr 2015)

I was supposed to ride the Spring Into The Dales audax on Sunday but the weather was horrid and I had spotted that today's forecast was much better so I decided to ride the route today instead. I invited a couple of cycling pals to join me (Carrie and Julie), and they brought along another rider, Kevin.

I climbed up to Cock Hill on the Keighley Road out of Hebden Bridge. The forecast was for sunshine later so I was wearing shorts, and had put sunblock on for the first time this year. It was actually overcast and chilly as I climbed, and a fairly strong wind was blowing. (The wind continued all day, sometimes hindering, sometimes helping, but the help never made up for the hindrance!) I soon stopped to put on a buff and arm warmers, which I had brought along in case they were needed. I kept them on for a couple of hours until the early cloud had burned off, leaving a lovely spring day. Except for that nagging wind ...

I had arranged to meet the others at Oxenhope railway station, so that meant a slight diversion off the SITD route. We went round the eastern side of Penistone Hill, whereas the audax goes round the western side. We rejoined the official route at Stanbury and stuck to it for the rest of the day.

I soon realised that I was feeling very good indeed on the bike. It has been a long time since I have been able to talk while climbing, or sprint up short steep climbs.

I didn't take many photos today, but here is one of them:

Bleara Moor, above Earby





We made our way round to Gargrave where we bade farewell to Kevin. He has not got many miles in so far this year and felt that heading home to Bingley was probably the wise thing to do, after a cafe stop for himself at The Dalesman first. We continued without him, since our cafe stop was going to be at Burnsall.

We eventually got to Wharfe View tea rooms and had a very leisurely stop there. In fact, it was gone 3:30 pm by the time we left. I realised that meant that we would arrive at the built-up part of the route during the evening rush. 90% of the route is lovely and scenic, but there is a rather congested 12 km stretch from above Silsden through Keighley and up to Haworth Brow.

First things first - another photograph ...

Two fit birds***





After some more lovely Wharfedale cycling, we crossed the Wharfe at Cavendish Pavilion. My pals disappeared off to the Ladies, and I took a picture of my lovely old Cannondale on the footbridge over the river while I waited ...

Cannondale at Cav Pav





More scenery, more steep hills ... I was doing really well and wondering when I would finally crack. In fact, I didn't! We left Julie in Keighley, and Carrie came up the hill as far as Haworth Brow, before turning off for home. I continued to Oxenhope and then set off up the last climb of the day back up to Cock Hill. It is not a superhard climb but it does average 6.6% for over 2 miles, and today there was a cross/headwind all the way up. I didn't crack, but for the first time all day my back started to ache and I was feeling uncomfortable on the saddle. Still, I only had to put up with it for about 20 minutes and then I had a nice 7.5 km descent back to Hebden Bridge to enjoy. The wind took the edge off my speed. I would normally do about 60 kph all the way down but it was more like 40 this evening.

It had been a very satisfying day out on the bike, and I am hoping for even better things to come!

Oh yes - 114 km (71 miles) with about 2,250 m (7,500 ft) of climbing, some very steep.

PS *** That caption was not my idea! The 2 women got into a giggling fit and decided that I should make a pun about them and the ducks ...


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Apr 2015)

I was knocked off my bike last night as i was doing the last few miles of what was supposed to be a 25 mile ride. I managed 20 then bang!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2015)

Hope you're okay, there, @Accy cyclist .


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Apr 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hope you're okay, there, @Accy cyclist .



Thanks mate!


----------



## gavgav (15 Apr 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was knocked off my bike last night as i was doing the last few miles of what was supposed to be a 25 mile ride. I managed 20 then bang!


Sorry to hear that. Hope you are ok


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Apr 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was knocked off my bike last night as i was doing the last few miles of what was supposed to be a 25 mile ride. I managed 20 then bang!


How's the bike? 

I hope you're okay. Nothing broken I trust?


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Apr 2015)

Easy ride in today but nice in the morning sun;

https://www.strava.com/activities/285708866


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was knocked off my bike last night as i was doing the last few miles of what was supposed to be a 25 mile ride. I managed 20 then bang!


Sorry to hear that mate . Hope everythings ok .

My rides this morning where a bit of fun .
This morning I was up at @ 6am and as I have my first TT a week today I thought I best go back to having one coffee and then hit the park for a lap . Now the kids are back at school the traffic is bumper to bumper very early and as I was on the TT bike I decided to join the traffic rather than try and filter . Its not a filtering type bike . Anyhow I joined behind a bus but the guy behind me didn't like that at all  He then found the use of his horn and started using it for no reason as the traffic was going no where fast . Once we got moving again he finally past me with his passenger window down but I think my face showed him that I didn't get up at 6am to put up with shoot from him and he didn't say anything  I passed him a short time later and the window was back up with driver staring dead ahead 
I didn't really enjoy the traffic to and from the park so other than getting up even earlier  I think I may need another plan .
The second part of my ride was to go and feed my chickens so I swap bikes and tootle off down to the allotment .
I have two groups separated by a door so they don't fight but this morning my cockerel decided he was having the other one and as soon as I opened the door he was in . Cockerel number 2 is a wimp and decided to find a hiding place and chose the top of my head as the best place to do so . Cockerel no1 was having none of that and also decided that the top of my head would be a good place to have a fight .  Luckily I was wearing a baseball cap because it really kicked off ........ on the top of my head .....
Still , after the shock of it happening so fast and cream smeared all over my neck and arms from the scratches I can see the funny side


----------



## Saluki (15 Apr 2015)

Just back from a quick hop to the hospital to meet Hubster from dialysis.
The sun was shining and I have got so much energy that I don't know what to do with it, so I went the pretty route and incorporated yesterday's route. I got to the top roundabout, near the hospital a touch early so I did a quick whizz around my "I've got a bit time" Eaton/Cringleford loop. It's a smidgette over 2 miles so perfect for when I'm 10 minutes early and don't want to stand about, in lycra, at the side of the road waiting for Hubs.

Brilliant ride. Just grabbed a quick protein shake (banana with added kale - gorgeous) and off to walk a client's dogs.

15.62 miles in an hour and 7 mins so average moving of 13.9, so fitness is on it's way at long last. Woo hoo!! Bring on the summer now. Feeling pretty darn good (until it rains again, obviously)


----------



## BSRU (15 Apr 2015)

I was going to give my legs a rest after two days of cycling but it was such a beautiful morning it would have been a shame to waste it.
Plus I needed to burn of all that cherry madeira cake I ate last night, so this mornings ride was cake powered.
So 69km with 810m of going up with lots of sweat on the two long climbs I had to do.





Got home and finished off what was left of the cherry madeira cake to fix my bodies cake deficit.


----------



## mooseracer (15 Apr 2015)

Chickened out of finding anything like a hill on today's lunchtime ride, instead I took the newly fettled best bike out for a spin. It was the first time I've been on this bike since doing my hip and it was interesting to feel just how little power I have on anything that remotely resembles going up (for interesting read depressing!). Didn't have the blind panic about being clipped in that I did when on the winter bike which is good, just a very wobbly leg everytime I stopped and unclipped.

Still, it was lovely to be out in this weather and I'm looking forward to slowly building up the distance.

https://www.strava.com/activities/285817622


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Apr 2015)

Last nights little jaunt to test rack secureness was not without meaning. Today I intended to attempt my longest every ride, and my first 50 imperial miles. I was in no hurry, but as I wanted to spend some time around the lake at Virginia Water I was out by 0800. I went stocked for 4-5 hours with 3 bottles, lunch, Haribo's, cereal bar, and started in a jacket! As soon as I reached Virginia Water lake the jacket was packed into the pannier bag, but the trousers stayed the whole ride, never quite felt hot enough to warrant unzipping them down to shorts.
A steady start with a couple of laps of the , pausing for a photo. We used to ride across this bit as teenagers on our MTB's..




After a couple of laps it started to get a bit busier, so I did a couple of shorter laps around the Polo Club & Savill Garden before heading out to the 'other side' of the park. By now I'd done 20 miles, so stopped at the Jubilee horse, the shade was welcome and another photo whilst I had cereal bar. Really clear day today, Windsor Castle in the distance.




Decision time from here, it was either into Windsor and the river Thames towpath (flat), or the other way towards Ascot (not flat). I went the not flat way, simply because I'd done the river earlier this week. Out through Sunninghill is a nice pedal, and from there through Windlesham, Chobham and into Chertsey. By now it was near midday, and I was looking out for a lunch spot. Homewood Park sits just behind St Peters Hospital in Chertsey, and whilst I drive/ride by it regularly, I've never been in. Little explore found a lovely park with nature trail, all around a mansion. So, I found a bench in the shade, and out came the lunch box...




A wonderful place to eat lunch, in the shade, and admiring Bottleys Mansion.




Garmin said 43 miles at this point, so I headed homewards through Lyne, ended up having to put a little extra loop on to hit the 50.
50.5 miles


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2015)

Glorious day for a ride today. Met my riding buddy at the end of our road at 11 am and headed out of Braunton up the A361 towards Ilfracombe. Turned right at Mullacott roundabout and carried on up to 'On a Hill' garage. Back down the Muddiford road to Barnstaple and on to the Bike Shed cafe for coffee and bagels. Quick dash back along the Tarka Trail and around Braunton Marshes and back home.
26 miles, 1300 feet of elevation and 15.1 mph average. Several PRs set along the way including a new fastest time back from Barnstaple to Braunton...... and it was into a headwind!
The more I ride my Focus Cayo, the more I like it.


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Apr 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was knocked off my bike last night as i was doing the last few miles of what was supposed to be a 25 mile ride. I managed 20 then bang!




I hope you're not too badly hurt. Get well soon


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Last nights little jaunt to test rack secureness was not without meaning. Today I intended to attempt my longest every ride, and my first 50 imperial miles. I was in no hurry, but as I wanted to spend some time around the lake at Virginia Water I was out by 0800. I went stocked for 4-5 hours with 3 bottles, lunch, Haribo's, cereal bar, and started in a jacket! As soon as I reached Virginia Water lake the jacket was packed into the pannier bag, but the trousers stayed the whole ride, never quite felt hot enough to warrant unzipping them down to shorts.
> A steady start with a couple of laps of the , pausing for a photo. We used to ride across this bit as teenagers on our MTB's..
> View attachment 85717
> 
> ...


Although often riding out into the Surrey hills I have never ventured into that part of the world .
Do you have the garmin map or strava route so I can see please ?


----------



## Old Plodder (15 Apr 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> ....... Today I intended to attempt my longest every ride, and my first 50 imperial miles
> ........Garmin said 43 miles at this point, so I headed homewards through Lyne, ended up having to put a little extra loop on to hit the 50.
> 50.5 miles


Well done, been a long time coming, with the setbacks, glad you've finally managed it.

P.S. A like for the lunch box too.


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2015)

I've wanted to do a 10 mile ride but not quite reached it, tho' Monday I probably did do a total of 10miles (we shall see when I download the Garmin). So today, when it started bright & sunny I thought, today's the day. Sadly it then went overcast & drizzly. Did someone say something about a heatwave?

Anyway, after lunch I decided that unless I got out I'd never do it. So waterproof on & faith in the fact that it had turned dry, I went out.

Of course, it started to rain as soon as I was out on the prom, with a wind coming off the sea. you can cycle about 3 miles east so I decided to do that, past the diggers returning the windblown sand to the sea, their drivers cosy in their cabs. One grandad commented that he'd chosen the wrong day to bring the children to the beach, I commented that I'd chosen the wrong day too, but at least the wind wasn't as strong as it had been.

With the weather as it is, there was no point in taking photos, & it was too cold to stop anyway. So I got to the end of the prom, to meet a mother, well wrapped up, bringing her child up from the beach.

Thankfully the diggers had departed when I returned tho' there were still a few hardy souls, amongst them a runner with a pirate headscarf, arr Jim lad, running the other way. So on past my entry point to the prom, on toward the town & the dug up part of the prom. I then cycled for a bit along the road, until I could rejoin the prom beyond the promworks(?). On past the lifeboat station, past the sadly empty amusements/cafe and the car park (who builds a carpark on a prom below the high tide level?) to yet more 'promworks' where I turned round.

So back the way I had come, the wind seems to have shifted, passing the pirate runner until I'm nearly back but still short of the 10 miles. Ah well, a short trip around the back roads to see to that & return just before the OH.

Most of the cycling as a youngster was done around the back roads around my home on a concrete surface. The back roads around here are a similar surface (at a guess laid about the same time). It's interesting how much smoother tarmac can be, although some here has ripples in it that make it quite unpleasant.

Total ~11 miles, avg speed 8.5mph


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Although often riding out into the Surrey hills I have never ventured into that part of the world .
> Do you have the garmin map or strava route so I can see please ?


 
Does this work..

https://www.strava.com/activities/285830539


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Does this work..
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/285830539


Perfect . Thankyou


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Apr 2015)

Today's ride was one where the weather was the most interesting part really. The weather front coming in meeting the welsh hills (?) was causing some interesting cloud formations that I have only seen a few times before, so I was pretty much keeping my eye on them rather than really paying much attention to what was going on anywhere else...





And today was another day of, it's better behind me!




interesting cloud formations but not the ones I'm interested in.





A little brute of a climb, one that looks nothing but has a good bite to it! +10% is not what my legs need at the moment!





Some of the cloud patterns today.
https://www.strava.com/activities/285820081
15.8 miles and again under 2 hours! My average is slowly creeping up!


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Apr 2015)

At the risk of boring everyone with the New Forest I managed to find the time for another ride on this rather warm & sunny afternoon.

Hitting the northern tip of the forest today, I did a reverse of a route I've only done a couple of times which takes in the pretty little villages of Woodgreen & Hale on mainly narrow twisting roads before heading back through my regular haunts of Redlynch, Hampworth & Landford.

Only 34 miles but a very warm 34 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/285882173






A Palladian style Georgian Mansion sits at the end of this most impressive drive.






I must have just photographed this little fella in between barks as he didn't stop yapping at me when I stopped for the mansion picture & he even chased me up the road barking too, little sod!


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Some how the view behind usually seems better than the one in front. I may have to consider doing my route in reverse one day and seeing if the same holds true!


I did one of my loops in reverse today, realising I'd never done it the opposite way around, and it felt odd but I did notice a few different things, however I think I'll do it the normal way next time!


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/285662502
At stupid o clock this morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/286064068
Then this made the 12 hour shift all worth while.






That's the latest greatest 167 thousand tonne Gin palace, to hit the high seas (Anthem of the seas).


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2015)

Only met a few cyclists as I ended up heading towards the mist, but I enjoyed the peace and met several horse riders and even a pony and trap!


----------



## 13 rider (15 Apr 2015)

Having spent last night fettling the bike and adjusting front derailleur as it didn't like changing down to bottom ring .Home from work sun shining so out with the bike for a quick test run .Left home as two guys on roadies crested the hill about 200 yards away heading my way so set off a quick pace to see how long I could hold them off.Through Newtown Linford still no pass turned onto Ulverscroft lane and they were closing in hit the first climb and they got to within 20 yards .So competive me dropped a couple off gears and spun my legs accelerated up the hill crested the climb going away from them . passed the turning for Pollybotts lane and they swung left up Pollybotts . I went straight on to Priory lane and swung left up to the crossroads at the top of Pollybotts where the two guys were stopped .pulled over and had a nice chat and a laugh about the racing .Quick descent of Pollybotts and retraced the route back home 7.5miles done at an average of 14 mph which is quick for me with a bit of climbing . Gears working better than they have for weeks I seem to getting the hang of the mechanicals now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2015)

13 rider said:


> Having spent last night fettling the bike and adjusting front derailleur as it didn't like changing down to bottom ring .Home from work sun shining so out with the bike for a quick text run .Left home as two guys on roadies crested the hill about 200 yards away heading my way so set off a quick pace to see how long I could hold them off.Through Newtown Linford still no pass turned onto Ulverscroft lane and they were closing in hit the first climb and they got to within 20 yards .So competive me dropped a couple off gears and spun my legs accelerated up the hill crested the going away from them . passed the turning for Pollybotts lane and they swung left up Pollybotts . I went straight on to Priory lane and swung left up to the crossroads at the top of Pollybotts where the two guys were stopped .pulled over and had a nice chat and a laugh about the racing .Quick descent of Pollybotts and retraced the route back home 7.5miles done at an average of 14 mph which is quick for me with a bit of climbing . Gears working better than they have for weeks I seem to getting the hang of the mechanicals now.



Have you done Pollybotts yet? It is the hill that a few of the clubs use for their climbing competitions.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2015)

7.2 miles again today, usual course, the important and invigorating factor being the wind, 30 mph from the east. A good and challenging ride, as my downhill segments required pedaling more so than usual, just to keep going forward. Some weed control being done today, both in the field and at Gravity Manor, where the first grass cutting of the year was accompanied by the ceremonial unwinding of the Great Electric Cord.


----------



## arranandy (15 Apr 2015)

Nice lumpy 40 miles after work today. I did what I call the Tour de EK which is basically a circuit of East Kilbride using lanes and minor roads. The sun was out but this was a stiff westerly breeze and it was quite chilly. In fact I was wishing I'd put overshoes or thicker socks on as my feet were Baltic. Quite a few other cyclists out enjoying the lighter evenings.
Last ride to and from work tomorrow before I go to Mallorca on Saturday for 10 days cycling including the Mallorca 312

Ride here
http://app.strava.com/activities/286134702


----------



## gavgav (15 Apr 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Last nights little jaunt to test rack secureness was not without meaning. Today I intended to attempt my longest every ride, and my first 50 imperial miles. I was in no hurry, but as I wanted to spend some time around the lake at Virginia Water I was out by 0800. I went stocked for 4-5 hours with 3 bottles, lunch, Haribo's, cereal bar, and started in a jacket! As soon as I reached Virginia Water lake the jacket was packed into the pannier bag, but the trousers stayed the whole ride, never quite felt hot enough to warrant unzipping them down to shorts.
> A steady start with a couple of laps of the , pausing for a photo. We used to ride across this bit as teenagers on our MTB's..
> View attachment 85717
> 
> ...


Well done!!


----------



## gavgav (15 Apr 2015)

Whilst there has been all this talk of a heatwave (South of Watford Gap maybe !) I headed out after work in the bitterly cold Northerly wind that has bothered Shropshire all day. I had 3 layers on, including wind proof jacket and I was still cold and wished I had my full finger gloves with me.....

I began by covering the new lanes i had discovered on Monday, but in reverse. Much easier going in that direction! In Berrington I had an unintended nostalgic moment when I took the left hand turn and passed the village hall that we used to take my Nan to Play Bingo at, when I was a wee kid. It dawned on me after passing both that and a very grand house, that I hadn't passed these on Monday and indeed I had taken the wrong road !

I quickly doubled back and headed along the road I wanted to Eaton Mascott and Cound, which i always think looks a stunning village.

I then began my main climbing of the ride, up onto Cound Moor and then up the steep bank to Kenley. I paused for a bag of crisps on my usual bench. It's a lovely spot where, on a good day, you can see the Welsh Mountains and Shropshire Hills, and it's a nice peaceful spot to sit and think. It was a bit cold for hanging around and so I pressed on towards Harnage Grange and then the lovely downhill section to Harnage and back into Cound from the opposite direction.

I must have seen about 20 pheasants on the ride and it was along here that I had my funniest moment on a bike in a long long while. A pheasant was in the road and saw me, panicked as they usually do, and proceeded to run head first into a gate, due to the gaps being filled by chicken wire !! It bounced off and looked even more gormless than they normally do!

I chuckled away as I retraced my tracks home, with lights needed in the gathering gloom.

There was another fowl situation as I pulled onto the very busy A458, where 2 ducks were waddling across in front of the traffic .

21.4 miles with 990ft of climbing.


----------



## thatname (15 Apr 2015)

Finally put my Garmin to good use and plotted some new routes out into Kent. Lovely lumpy loop ride from SE London to the North Downs and back. Discovered some cracking lanes and pretty villages, ridiculously steep ascents and possibly the steepest descent i have ever encountered. Throw into the mix a few long labored climbs up Starhill Road and Bower Lane my thighs now feel like logs but I have tan lines!

42 MIles with 3,230ft of climbing - 2hrs 38min


----------



## 13 rider (15 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Have you done Pollybotts yet? It is the hill that a few of the clubs use for their climbing competitions.


Yes I attempted it on my second every ride and had to stop halfway up .so it become a challenge to get it done managed it second attempt .climb it a least once a month it still surprises me at the right hand bend near the top when it kicks up again. but do find easier now six months on .never seen any competitions on it but in wouldn't surprise me it a bit off a test.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> I did one of my loops in reverse today, realising I'd never done it the opposite way around, and it felt odd but I did notice a few different things, however I think I'll do it the normal way next time!


I discovered that effect a few years ago. There are certain loops that I had done scores of times one way round before trying them in reverse. I got totally disorientated on one such ride. I couldn't believe that I was on familiar roads until I turned through 180 degrees to check that I was actually where I thought I was!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I discovered that effect a few years ago. There are certain loops that I had done scores of times one way round before trying them in reverse. I got totally disorientated on one such ride. I couldn't believe that I was on familiar roads until I turned through 180 degrees to check that I was actually where I thought I was!


I've noticed that it always feels harder in the other direction as well!


----------



## Spartak (16 Apr 2015)

Out on my MTB last night riding sections of the Cotswold Way.
Thru the Kilcot Valley then the climb up to Ozleworth & Newark Park. Then thru villages of Alderley & Hillesley before finishing at The Fox in Hawkesbury Upton for Pizza & Peroni 8-)











https://www.strava.com/activities/286158471


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've noticed that it always feels harder in the other direction as well!


That is one of the reasons why I usually stick to the other direction! Another factor is preferring left turns to reduce the number of times that I have to turn across traffic, though many of the places that I ride are pretty quiet anyway, unless I get my timing wrong and pass village schools when the kids are being picked up. (I got caught up outside a comprehensive school once and it took me about 20 minutes to cycle 100 metres! There were so many badly parked parental cars blocking the road that a policeman was standing in the middle of the road controlling the traffic in an attempt to sort out the chaos.)


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Apr 2015)

Usual commute route again this time on the Planet X XLS,pretty quiet ride in and the legs felt a bit heavy so kept it fairly easy.
Just hope the legs feel a bit better Sunday.

https://www.strava.com/activities/286357349


----------



## mooseracer (16 Apr 2015)

A bit further and certainly lumpier today

https://www.strava.com/activities/286472855


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2015)

I set out wrapped up this morning, even pausing only 100 meters from home to zip up my windproof jacket and put my long fingered gloves on! It was distinctly more  than I had taken into account.
It didn't take long for me to meet someone who wanted a chat about the bike. I was more than happy to oblige. Today wasn't intended to be a fast push it ride, after the issues I had yesterday afternoon (an adrenal hypoglycaemic attack where my physio found me semi-conscious! Really I should have been out, but I wanted to get out and do something!), so having doubled my steroids and eaten a little extra and more carefully, I decided I would just take it easy and enjoy the day. All I needed now was the  that had been promised! It duly obliged...





Getting there slowly with that sunshine.





Getting better, but I've only just shed the long fingered gloves, the windproof shower resistant top and donned the baseball cap!





I like this tree. It is a fighter. It has very little going for it, but it is trying hard to flower!





Further on and it has warmed up considerably and the butterflies are out on the sloes (I only know this because there were sloes here in the autumn )





Nearly home and the sun is well and truly out now, layers have been shed and it is way too warm!

https://www.strava.com/activities/286458091Strabegly 15.9 miles again. I may have to find a few more yards from somewhere!  Back to my 7.7mph average - oh well. Tis better than not cycling at all....


----------



## mooseracer (16 Apr 2015)

Spartak said:


> Out on my MTB last night riding sections of the Cotswold Way.
> Thru the Kilcot Valley then the climb up to Ozleworth & Newark Park. Then thru villages of Alderley & Hillesley before finishing at The Fox in Hawkesbury Upton for Pizza & Peroni 8-)
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine that's a good ride Ian, I sometimes come down from Hawkesbury Upton to Hillesley on the Cotswold Way....can't imagine enjoying the climb up the other way!

Peroni in The Fox is always good though


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2015)

Day off work household chores done ,hour to spare so out with the bike off through Newtown Linford passed Bradgate park and right on Ulverscoft lane lane swung left on to Pollybotts lane ( at @Supersuperleeds suggestion ,you can go off people) up the climb slowly but steady loads of people visiting national trust place today. Still dont know if I love this climb or hate it but I keep doing it .swung a left at the crossroads over the a50 into Markfield and turned to Thornton left into the village then left down past the resevior and back to Markfield and downhill back to Newtown Linford and home . 13.5 miles done at 14.2 mph .bit chily in short sleeves as the sun decided to hide behind the clouds just when you think summers hear the weather changes again.


----------



## Spartak (16 Apr 2015)

mooseracer said:


> I imagine that's a good ride Ian, I sometimes come down from Hawkesbury Upton to Hillesley on the Cotswold Way....can't imagine enjoying the climb up the other way!
> 
> Peroni in The Fox is always good though



It was a tough ride, I spent most of it watching my mates disappearing into the distance !!

The pizza was excellent too


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2015)

Day off work today so decided to get up nice and early and do another imperial century. I combined a super extended commute to work route and then tagged on the normally Sunday ride I do with our lass. Was cloudy all morning but warm and a very light wind, fairly flat route with only 2,800 feet of climbing over just shy of 104 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2015)

13 rider said:


> Day off work household chores done ,hour to spare so out with the bike off through Newtown Linford passed Bradgate park and right on Ulverscoft lane lane swung left on to Pollybotts lane ( at @Supersuperleeds suggestion ,you can go off people) up the climb slowly but steady loads of people visiting national trust place today. Still dont know if I love this climb or hate it but I keep doing it .swung a left at the crossroads over the a50 into Markfield and turned to Thornton left you into the village then left down past the resevior and back to Markfield and downhill back to Newtown Linford and home . 13.5 miles done at 14.2 mph .bit chily in short sleeves as the sun decided to hide behind the clouds just when you think summers hear the weather changes again.



I never suggested you go up it, just asked if you have . I've only done it the once and for this hill avoider that is enough.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Tomorrow might be a good opportunity to take the MTB's for a look at @Hacienda71 hill.


A day late but we got out today for our MTB ride.
Started in Ashton and wound our way around to Hartshead Pike from the west side. 9yr old did a sterling job of riding up Lily Lane right to the rocky top without stopping once 




And continued to ride up the path to the Pike.

After a short breather we dropped towards Top Mossley to take a look @Hacienda71 Hill. Glad to report no slips or casualties here, as expected 













And a quick stop for lunch before dropping down some of the hidden paths and alleys of Mossley to the canal for the return trip through Stalybridge to home. An enjoyable 10.5 miles in the sunshine


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Day off work today so decided to get up nice and early and do another imperial century. I combined a super extended commute to work route and then tagged on the normally Sunday ride I do with our lass. Was cloudy all morning but warm and a very light wind, fairly flat route with only 2,800 feet of climbing over just shy of 104 miles.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/286461262





Supersuperleeds said:


> I never suggested you go up it, just asked if you have . I've only done it the once and for this hill avoider that is enough.


You do the miles and I'll do the hills .


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> A day late but we got out today for our MTB ride.
> Started in Ashton and wound our way around to Hartshead Pike from the west side. 9yr old did a sterling job of riding up Lily Lane right to the rocky top without stopping once
> View attachment 85838
> And continued to ride up the path to the Pike.
> ...


Thats not muddy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Apr 2015)

Quick 15mile on my road bike,first outing on the bike this year.
usual hurting neck and shoulders...im not sure im a roadie..
3hrs at the weekend on my mtb and just tired so I may sell the sensa..

its a 54 and as new..what would it fetch?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Thats not muddy.


Can't see how that would make much difference. It's the kind of bare clay surface that gives loads of grip regardless of how churned it gets


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Can't see how that would make much difference. It's the kind of bare clay surface that gives loads of grip regardless of how churned it gets


Anyway weren't you going to ride up it?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Anyway weren't you going to ride up it?


How do you know I didn't?


----------



## Licramite (16 Apr 2015)

Just got back from Lulworth cove - its 60miles from home (heytesbury), bit wiggly to avoid major roads and minor ones that deadly (big loop from wool to durdle dor to avoid bad road into Lulworth.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (16 Apr 2015)

64 miles East Lothian jolly skirting into God's county (Borders) briefly. 





Enjoyed a wee sustenance at Tyningham.


----------



## andyfraser (16 Apr 2015)

I went for a longer commute home today. The weather wasn't as good as it has been so I opted for a 13 mile route. If I thought I'd found the mother of all hills (for this area) on Tuesday I found the grandmother today! I think I over did it a bit because I started to get a pain on the right side of my back after getting to the top.

I took a wrong turn to the main road and ended up going a little further along the A road than I'd have liked. I got to what should've been a quiet country road but turned out it was used as a rat run in the evening. My back was really hurting now so I was very relieved when I saw the sign saying I was approaching an 11% descent.

I managed my fastest ever speed of 43.3 mph here! That was exhilarating.

I was glad to reach the M4 junction though and have a rest in the traffic for a few minutes. I felt much better after this and had a nice run home.

The only thing that spoilt the last half was an idiot who pushed between my right side and the left side of a car as we approached a set of lights on the dual carriageway. What really took the biscuit was I was in primary roughly where the driver of a car would be! I have no idea how he fitted in there. He had to stop when he encountered a car much closer to the centre lane line. I carried on passed, the lights changed and I was off.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2015)

meta lon said:


> Quick 15mile on my road bike,first outing on the bike this year.
> usual hurting neck and shoulders...im not sure im a roadie..
> 3hrs at the weekend on my mtb and just tired so I may sell the sensa..


Assuming the cables are long enough, why not try flipping the stem? It is a 5 minute job which can make a big difference. It would lift the bars and bring them back slightly, which might make all the difference. I have done it on both of my road bikes because I am not flexible enough to be comfortable with the stems parallel to the ground.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Assuming the cables are long enough, why not try flipping the stem? It is a 5 minute job which can make a big difference. It would lift the bars and bring them back slightly, which might make all the difference. I have done it on both of my road bikes because I am not flexible enough to be comfortable with the stems parallel to the ground.



ive tried all ways @ColinJ 
short stem long stem upside down ,bars up ect
im looking at maybe a flat bar combo atm as that would maybe do it..but its the weight forward I think thats loading my neck and shoulders
my mtb bikes are almost level seat to bar and im going to struggle to get that with the Sensa frame.

maybe a few more rides will help but ive always had this from motorbikes since I was about 35..age and getting decrepid . Lifes a bugger


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2015)

Ah, more radical surgery required then ...

How about using one of THESE as well? 

I'm almost sure that you would need longer cables too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, more radical surgery required then ...
> 
> How about using one of THESE as well?
> 
> I'm almost sure that you would need longer cables too.



hmmm I could but im a "Its got to look right for me to be happy riding it" suprised im still with the wife  If she ever reads this? Oh bloody hell
But all things aside a different frame design may work so the headset is higher ? Like a spesh alenze type ..


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Apr 2015)

Struck lucky with the weather today for my afternoon off, clear blue sky and 
Took a favourite route through Dalmeny and Hopetoun, then a loop of West Lothian via Kingscavil, Beecraigs, Bathgate, Cairnpapple and return throgh Broxburn and Almondell CP. 50 miles. Surprisingly cold given the sunshine, only about 10 degrees courtesy of east wind.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Apr 2015)

Set off for a "dress rehearsal" of the TdY Sportive following a new route posted on PedalNorth.com

It starts not that far away from me, so a quick drive out to St Johns Chapel and off we go for 77 miles of fine North Pennine riding. Or so they say 

To begin with you are heading gently downhill. This is nice to get me warmed up, but that only lasts 3 miles or so until you hang a left and start climbing. 8 miles later (no, that's not a typo) I got to the top of the first climb, where there is a large stone cairn built. Met two great blokes here who were doing a C2C. After a snack and a good chat, I set off for 10 miles of descent The first section is steepest and takes in a couple of hairpin bends, then it's shallower stuff and it seems to go on for ever. However, it does eventually have to flatten out and leads to a gently undulating road that takes you towards Alston, Englands highest market town. It also happens to pass a very nice little cafe to stop for lunch at 

Duly refuelled it was time to tackle the 7.5 mile climb to the top of Alston Moor, but the descent is absolutely worth the long boring climb, what a cracker! It's not hugely fast, but it's easy to maintain 30mph+ as you get to the steeper sections with some lovely bends to play on.

That brings you to Alston and your surprise! The main street (that you have to ride up) averages 10% on rough cobbles I gave it a good try, and got to within 50 yards of the cobbles ending when I had to stop  (I will clear that climb, it's unfinished business now) Setting off again on the cobbles was impossible, so a short walk was required.

Next comes.... ah, you guessed! A long climb towards Burnhope Seat and the highest point of the ride at nearly 2000ft. On the way up the valley is laid out to your right and you can see the radar station on Great Dun Fell. When you finally get to the top, you have 14 miles of descent to look forward to... unless you discover that it's into a headwind  Nontheless, down you go past High Force waterfall to Middleton-in-Teesdale.

Now I'm going up again! And the steepest ones are saved to last  I really struggled up here as I had 3 steeper climbs to do, though at least they were much shorter than the others, and all were done in installments. The absolutely screaming final descent was very exciting with the super-steep hairpins at the bottom of it.

Then a small matter of 7 miles back to where I started on a lumpy little back road.

What a spectacular ride! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/286659825


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FxZjJp6bkQ


----------



## Paul139 (16 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Set off for a "dress rehearsal" of the TdY Sportive following a new route posted on PedalNorth.com
> 
> It starts not that far away from me, so a quick drive out to St Johns Chapel and off we go for 77 miles of fine North Pennine riding. Or so they say
> 
> ...



Gawd, my legs hurt just watching that! Kudos to you for getting that far.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Set off for a "dress rehearsal" of the TdY Sportive following a new route posted on PedalNorth.com
> 
> It starts not that far away from me, so a quick drive out to St Johns Chapel and off we go for 77 miles of fine North Pennine riding. Or so they say
> 
> ...



I think the arms slumped in front of the camera were a lovely touch! 



Paul139 said:


> Gawd, my legs hurt just watching that! Kudos to you for getting that far.


So ... you wouldn't fancy riding up Hebden Bridge's infamous Buttress climb then? 



I have been cycling here for 26 years and I have never felt ready to try it on my bike. I walked up there today and wondered if I ever will!


----------



## Simontm (17 Apr 2015)

So did a thirty miler which went through Esher, Oxshott, Box Hill, Headley, Leatherhead, Fetcham then back via Hampton Court. 
Lovely day and missed the commuters. Surprised to see how many cyclists were out but a nice 14.8 mph average- even managed 8mph av up the zig zags!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Apr 2015)

Just the usual route again. I have decided that I will have tomorrow off. Today was very slow compared to earlier in the week and I think I need the rest.
But there was also another surprise today. My OH decided to take the day off without consulting me, telling me or even warning me... so he then decided to join me on my slow amble around the Cheshire countryside. This means he won't be joining me on Sunday. He has plans for a 100km ride... something he has not done in a very long time and will probably not even notice knowing him!

Anyhow - back to my ride. So on every hill, I saw him overtake me, disappear into the distance, then I would meet him coming towards me, disappear into the distance again on my mirrors and eventually, either catch me up again on the hill, or catch me up again sometime later... not that much later though... It was one of those days and the first hour has most of the climbing and hill on it. So he did double what I did...





I'm sure we are meant to me going the other way... 





You just can't take men anywhere.... 

A slow 16.2 mile. https://www.strava.com/activities/287069028


----------



## I like Skol (17 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You just can't take men anywhere....


Tell him you can buy stuff in a bottle to cover up those white bits, nobody need ever know


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2015)

A gentle ride out this morning with Mrs T to see how her knee is holding up.
Been having trouble with it for a while and Doc has put her on a course of anti inflammatory pills.
She wanted to go the hilly way into Barnstaple, stop for a coffee at Bike Shed, then ride back the flat way along the Tarka Trail and around the marshes.
'Nothing too strenuous', so as 'not to aggravate her knee'.
16 miles and 740 feet of elevation later, she ended up with 27 Strava achievements - mainly PB's - but also getting into the top ten on 3 segments.
So much for a 'gentle ride out'!
She better not complain about a sore knee tonight!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Apr 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Tell him you can buy stuff in a bottle to cover up those white bits, nobody need ever know


yeh - the new assos logo shows up really well on the black tights!


----------



## BSRU (17 Apr 2015)

Headed out north of Swindon this morning ensuring the outward part of the journey was mainly into the wind and so later when coming back would be aided by a tailwind.
The problem with north of Swindon is it's flat and there's no hiding from the wind, making the few upward drags a little harder than usual.
So rode for 71km with just a measly 470m of going up, still it made for a fast(for me) average speed.






No more cycling for me this week, baby sitting duty all weekend but this weeks 300km in four rides is very satisfying for me and it's only April.
Refuelled using some jam tarts.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Apr 2015)

No riding for me today, my busted rib was making my eyes water. However, I did stop into a coffee shop (force of habit)





Good lord, that was exceptional.


----------



## itchybeard (17 Apr 2015)

Around town for shopping.
Library for a read. Pay a small fine.
Aldi for some groceries.


----------



## Donger (17 Apr 2015)

A crap couple of days at work left me scraping at the windows wanting to get out for a ride. No.1 bike was still unavailable due to broken seatpost clamp, so I went out for a relaxed ride in my baggy shorts on my No.2 (flat bar) bike instead. A nice sunny evening, with plenty of cyclists and horseriders out in the lanes between Gloucester and Frampton-on-Severn. Quail, bunnies and suicidal pheasants everywhere. Another 20 miles towards my year's target. Suddenly all is well with the world. Bring on the next Sunday morning club ride.


----------



## Paul139 (17 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I think the arms slumped in front of the camera were a lovely touch!
> 
> 
> So ... you wouldn't fancy riding up Hebden Bridge's infamous Buttress climb then?
> ...




Well I would fancy having a go, but I know I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Apr 2015)

Paul139 said:


> Well I would fancy having a go, but I know I wouldn't be able to do it.


It's one of those masochistic things isn't it. You just want to give it a try, knowing that you're doomed 

Gotta be 25% at least that


----------



## Paul139 (17 Apr 2015)

Bit of a different ride today. Mrs Paul bought me a taster session at the Lee Valley Velodrome. Really enjoyed it. I've never ridden on track before nor had most of the other dozen or so people there, but by the end of it we were all riding at a fair old speed and allowed to overtake each other.
We had a couple of instructors who were very friendly and professional, and were happy to answer all questions that they must of heard hundreds of times from apprehensive riders before.
When you look at the banking from the spectator areas it looks steep. When you're on the bike and about to go on it it looks.....STEEP!!
As I mentioned,towards the end of the session for the last fifteen minutes or so we were allowed to ride at our own pace and overtake each other and man it's hard work. Much tougher than I thought.
Thoroughly enjoyed it and would love to go again.





Mrs Paul surveying the area.



Inside the pleasure dome.



Me in full flow.


----------



## summerdays (17 Apr 2015)

Paul139 said:


> Bit of a different ride today. Mrs Paul bought me a taster session at the Lee Valley Velodrome. Really enjoyed it. I've never ridden on track before nor had most of the other dozen or so people there, but by the end of it we were all riding at a fair old speed and allowed to overtake each other.
> We had a couple of instructors who were very friendly and professional, and were happy to answer all questions that they must of heard hundreds of times from apprehensive riders before.
> When you look at the banking from the spectator areas it looks steep. When you're on the bike and about to go on it it looks.....STEEP!!
> As I mentioned,towards the end of the session for the last fifteen minutes or so we were allowed to ride at our own pace and overtake each other and man it's hard work. Much tougher than I thought.
> ...


I watched a session earlier in the year and thought it looked really good fun, I was tempted to try myself.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Apr 2015)

Paul139 said:


> Bit of a different ride today. Mrs Paul bought me a taster session at the Lee Valley Velodrome. Really enjoyed it. I've never ridden on track before nor had most of the other dozen or so people there, but by the end of it we were all riding at a fair old speed and allowed to overtake each other.
> We had a couple of instructors who were very friendly and professional, and were happy to answer all questions that they must of heard hundreds of times from apprehensive riders before.
> When you look at the banking from the spectator areas it looks steep. When you're on the bike and about to go on it it looks.....STEEP!!
> As I mentioned,towards the end of the session for the last fifteen minutes or so we were allowed to ride at our own pace and overtake each other and man it's hard work. Much tougher than I thought.
> ...


Screw that, it looks like too much hard work.


----------



## Paul139 (17 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> I watched a session earlier in the year and thought it looked really good fun, I was tempted to try myself.





Racing roadkill said:


> Screw that, it looks like too much hard work.



@summerdays You really must sometime. It's great.

@Racing roadkill It is hard work, my lungs were bursting and it was my first time riding "fixed" and all that braking by using your legs to put resistance on the pedals is telling on the knees tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2015)

Woke up by the cat being sick with a fur ball at 5.35 so only one thing to do, get the bike out and go for a ride.

Headed out of town towards Great Doddington followed by a quick descent and along hardwarter and up to Grendon down past the fishing lakes at Castle Ashby below then up and down through Whiston then along towards Earls Barton and Mears Ashby with Sywell village next and then along past the airfield and Beckworths and down the mad mile to home just over 23 miles and a very nice ride indeed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2015)

Post went funny ?? But ive changed bike to top pic..





Well @ColinJ if had a fiddle as you sugested.

flipped stem and a inline post..see how it goes ,I dont really want to sell this or put flats on it


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Apr 2015)

A gentle fourty miles or so around bath and Bristol. Just stopped for cider and peanuts on the river before hopefully doing another 20 odd out to Radstock and back via the two tunnels. It's lovely and sunny if a little windy.


----------



## gbb (18 Apr 2015)

Bike computers been faffed for ages so reading a post t'other day about Galaxy S5 apps, I've downloaded mapmyride..and first ride recorded is...19.6 miles,same ride as last week along to Whittlesey etc...average speed 14.2 mph.
Now I have a new benchmark...Each ride I vow to get back to somewhere near where I used to be. 
Nice day to be cycling but very blowy out in the open.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Apr 2015)

I had to run an errand across town today so I took my 'urban' bike, as I don't have to dress up in silly clothes to ride it 

And it was its first time out since I ditched the standard Schwalbe Road Cruiser tyres for some Vittoria Voyager Hyper ones which I picked up from PlanetX for the bargain price of £7.99 a few weeks back. What a transformation! Its way quicker and far easier to pedal . The bike's now gone from a chore to a pleasure to use. I'm so glad I bought 4 tyres now 

The outward journey was a reasonably direct route through town using cycle tracks and other off road tracks to avoid the traffic. The return journey got extended to take in the new by-pass, then along the Caldew cycleway before nipping home through Hammond's Pond, where I stopped to talk to a few ducks, and take a piccy.






and a map


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Apr 2015)

A superb West Lothian Clarion ride today, from East Calder Sports Centre out through Muireston and Woolfords Cottages, looping north through Forth, Shotts, and Harthill, turning for home via Blackridge and the excellent Cup Cake Cafe. Sheltered enough to sit outside enjoying the sun with our egg rolls and cupcakes . 62 miles by the time I got home.


----------



## mooseracer (18 Apr 2015)

26 miles, 2 pubs and some lunch with Mrs Moose today. First time up a hill since getting back on the bike and although slow, it was ok. Very enjoyable day out on the bikes in glorious sunshine, albeit windy.

https://www.strava.com/activities/287769044


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2015)

Wasn't planning a ride today ,saving my energy for tomorrows ride spring into Rutland. Phone call from mate enquiring if I fanced a quick spin what the hell sun shining why not , worry about tomorrow tomorrow .So out with the bike Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel to mates house in Sileby. Quick refreshment stop then out Towards Seagrave then up big lane along paudy lane towards the a46 . Turned left towards Burton on the wolds .lovely steady descent on smooth tarmac ( wheeeeeeeee) into the village then headed towards Loughborough and turned towards Barrow upon soar up cotes rd and turned towards Sileby .I parted company with mate as I headed home through Mountsorrel and mate headed home. Got home 29.2 miles done at 13.8 mph so much for a gentle warm up .hope the legs hold out for tomorrow ,after tomorrows ride my weekly milage will be around 150 which is a BIG week for me monthly target is 200 early April I was behind target not any more


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Apr 2015)

Tough choice today, FA cup semi final with mates or out on the bike.......well given my disliking of the modern game & going to the hellhole that is Wembley the bike got the vote! 

Another trip to Wiltshire beckoned (its the only place with anything resembling a hill around here), and a route was created with a mish-mash of roads I've recently found & some more familiar. However, this week the wind was in totally the opposite direction to last week meaning I had a tail/cross wind heading out & a head/cross wind on the return which I now realize is not preferable.

The route out took me quickly across the forest to Linwood where I took a new way to Alderholt & then on to Sixpenny Handley & up the first incline off the day at Tollard Royal. As this was about half way I planned to stop here for my rice-cake lunch & pulled over next to another chap who had come up from the opposite side of the hill & after a very pleasant chat to him we said our goodbyes & I was on my way now into the wind to Broad Chalke where the second & final little hill awaits.

With that negotiated it was downhill, with some scary crosswinds, to Damersham & Fordingbridge before heading back across the forest & with a killer headwind to home for, if my average heart rate reading is correct, a fairly leisurely 73.4 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/287723743






Blue skys & some fab views, what more could you ask!?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2015)

A great ride today but not the one planned. I'd intended to join @ColinJ for his forum ride today but just could not sleep properly last night which led to a later start than I'd hoped meaning there was no realistic way of making it to Spring Wood by 10am.

The day was too good to miss out on though so later in the morning I headed out for the Shropshire hills. The route was out over Lyth Hill, then to Pontesbury and Minsterley before climbing over the Stiperstones to Wentnor and on to the Long Mynd via the fiendish Asterton Bank to the summit then heading home down the Burway and home via Longnor and Condover.

It's wonderfully sunny out but quite breezy which helped on the way out to Minsterley but wasn't great thereafter. It's quite cool still too so layers were on and off at various points depending on whether I was climbing, sheltered or exposed to the wind.

I enjoyed the long climb up to the Stiperstones as the scenery looked great today but the wind at the top took my breath away a bit. The layers went back on and I got quite buffetted on the descent the other side. Fortunately it was a bit more sheltered in the valley and I enjoyed the run to Wentnor, then on to Asterton.

Once again I'd like to say I climbed Asterton Bank in one, but as usual I had to stop a couple of times to let traffic by (the tarmac is literally *just *wide enough for a car most of the way up). The first driver coming down said "You've got further than I would have" as he passed.

Nearing the top I was exposed to the wind again which made the last 100 yards or so even tougher than normal and meant progress across the top was quite slow. There were a few groups of mountain bikers up here which made me wonder where all the other cyclists had been today. At this point I'd only passed four other riders so far on the trip and the last of those had been back before Snailbeach.

Heading off the hill via the Burway, the wind saved me having to brake as hard as usual , I took a detour down into Carding Mill Valley then headed north. There were more riders over this side of the hills including what was clearly a club outing on a very mixed range of bikes including some vintage ones and a penny farthing (should have turned round and gone after them to get a picture ) I don't suppose anyone knows who they might have been?

40.4 hilly miles today at 12.2 mph average.





Near Tankerville and looking back down the valley that I've been climbing for the last four miles or so.





The visitor centre at The Bog (yes, that really is a place name) is open for the season.





As close as I get to the actual Stiperstones today.





Wentnor. Quiet and peaceful. With the sound of hens clucking nearby it had the feel of stepping back a few decades.





Leaving the village, a warning of what's to come.





Climbing Asterton Bank. I've just had to stop to let a car by so might as well get a photo of the view.





Fabulous at Pole Bank.





Plenty of visitors in Carding Mill Valley.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Apr 2015)

75 miler today


https://www.strava.com/activities/287838792


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2015)

Didn't get out until 10 to 3 this afternoon after doing a spot of bus mans holiday gardening. The good thing was it was as warm as it was going to be, but I still put my arm warmers on as I'm a big Nancy boy! They came off after 20 minutes.
I only did a 22 mile figure of 8 around the Gransdens and although I wasn't hanging about I had half an eye on the beauty of it all with blossom everywhere, sweet scents (even the maggot farm smelled sweet) and blue skies. The wind was chilly, but I was ok in summer shoes, bib shorts and a short sleeved Jersey. All those winter rides round there were a million miles away.

I'm really chuffed as next Saturdayas I'm doing a 100 miler with my 2 brothers, my nieces husbands and now my lad has said he's up for it

This is the lad who wouldn't get a road bike, wear Lycra or go clipless. He's now done all 3. Just hoping for good weather...


----------



## howdenbiker (18 Apr 2015)

Got out early this morning, 6:30am and a good frost on the ground. Only did 20ish miles to test out new brakes and rear chainset on my Rossin. Came back along the river Ouse/Humber and spotted a freighter heading out to sea, a rare sight these days. Sorry photos a bit poor as on basic phone.


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2015)

Set myself a challenge today on what turned out to be my hilliest ever Shropshire ride, in terms of feet per mile!

I was on the bike by 08:05am and it was quite chilly, but a lovely sunny morning, as I began the climbing over Lyth Hill, then up to Oaks, which gave glorious views over Towards the Lawley and Caradoc.





I continued climbing up to Church Pulverbatch and then Wilderley, before I turned onto Pease Lane for some new territory. This is serious climbing land, with a few gradient arrows, heading in the direction of the Longmynd and it was indeed really hard work as I wound my way up and then dropped down into Picklescott.

From there it was more steep climbing up through Batchcott but lovely views at 1034 ft up. I had warmed up quite nicely now, but the easterly wind had picked up and I knew that would cause me problems later in my ride





As I approached High Park (clues in the name!) I came across a car pulling out of a drive and it was Andy from my cricket club. We had a brief chat, once he realised it was me under my helmet and sunglasses, about the new season that begins with our 1st game tomorrow.

I arrived at the junction, which, if I turned right would take me onto The Longmynd proper, but after mulling it over I decided I didn't really have time, as needed to be back home by 12:00 and also I want to do it with @Rickshaw Phil really, as he's threatened to drag me up there a few times  but he was on @ColinJ 's forum ride today and so I took the turn towards Woolstaston and some nice downhill finally!!

There was a bit more climbing up to Walkmills and Smethcote before the main downhill to Dorrington, which was nice but into that Easterly wind which had really strengthened.

I crossed the horrid A49 and then intended to head to Ryton. I turned onto that road, to find road closed ahead signs. I paused for some crisps and a chap on a Brompton pulled alongside me and asked if I knew where it was closed. I didn't but he said he would go on and see. He didn't return and so I pootled into the village, to find it was properly closed with a trench across the road .

Therefore I doubled back and followed the diversion which was about a mile and a half long and brought me out at the other end of the village, so that I could continue to Longnor.

The final 8 miles are normally great fun and mainly downhill, but today it was directly into the easterly wind and it took about 8mph off my speed, through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford.

It was here that I came across a charity ride with about 40 cyclists of all shapes and sizes, including the bikes, which contained a few Bromptons and a chap on a Penny Farthing style bike!! Their Marshall wanted to turn me into Pitchford Hall, but a cheery hello and realisation that I wasn't one of theirs followed and I headed home via Cantlop and Betton Abbots.

I almost came a croppa here, as I was being passed by a car on a narrowish section, as a pheasant was right in my path . I braked and luckily he stayed right by the ditch, as I couldn't move over due to the car and I missed him by a couple of inches .

36.9 miles with 2125ft of climbing and I was quite happy with managing a double figure avg speed of 10.5mph and my half century ride done for the month.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2015)

gavgav said:


> Set myself a challenge today on what turned out to be my hilliest ever Shropshire ride, in terms of feet per mile!
> 
> I was on the bike by 08:05am and it was quite chilly, but a lovely sunny morning, as I began the climbing over Lyth Hill, then up to Oaks, which gave glorious views over Towards the Lawley and Caradoc.
> View attachment 86085
> ...




So I didn't imagine the penny farthing then? That's good.


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Apr 2015)

Commuting today in beaming sunshine, taking it easy to recover from thursday. Easier said than done when the wind is blowing in your face most of the way back


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2015)

Donger said:


> A crap couple of days at work left me scraping at the windows wanting to get out for a ride. No.1 bike was still unavailable due to broken seatpost clamp, so I went out for a relaxed ride in my baggy shorts on my No.2 (flat bar) bike instead. A nice sunny evening, with plenty of cyclists and horseriders out in the lanes between Gloucester and Frampton-on-Severn. Quail, bunnies and suicidal pheasants everywhere. Another 20 miles towards my year's target. Suddenly all is well with the world. Bring on the next Sunday morning club ride.


There's nothing better than a ride to beat the work Blues is there. I'd had a shocker of a week and felt so much happier after today's ride!


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A great ride today but not the one planned. I'd intended to join @ColinJ for his forum ride today but just could not sleep properly last night which led to a later start than I'd hoped meaning there was no realistic way of making it to Spring Wood by 10am.
> 
> The day was too good to miss out on though so later in the morning I headed out for the Shropshire hills. The route was out over Lyth Hill, then to Pontesbury and Minsterley before climbing over the Stiperstones to Wentnor and on to the Long Mynd via the fiendish Asterton Bank to the summit then heading home down the Burway and home via Longnor and Condover.
> 
> ...


A like for getting out but sad you missed out on the forum ride. I hope it wasn't too much excitement from Pointless last night!!


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> So I didn't imagine the penny farthing then? That's good.


Nope it was there alright!! Seemed like a charity ride of some sort, and I passed a few walking up the bank towards Pitchford Hall!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2015)

gavgav said:


> A like for getting out but sad you missed out on the forum ride.


It was disappointing. There may be possibilities to make up for it later in the year though: link


gavgav said:


> I hope it wasn't too much excitement from Pointless last night!!


 I may just leave everyone else guessing about that.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Apr 2015)

Spent last night planning a route and uploading to the Garmin, not tried it before so went for lots of roads I've not been on to see how it went. Headed out through Staines, Wraysbury, Dachet and into Eton.




Crossed the pedestrian bridge at the end of Eton which drops you nicely into Windsor, so far Garmin performing nicely. Then it starts buzzing away, apparently I'm off course (I'm not), then beeps again to say it's found me again...
Out past LEGOLAND and back into some more familiar territory, through WGP, then out through Blacknest Gate into what I thought was unfamiliar roads, until I came to the Sunningdale church




Back through Chobham to home, and a very nice 31 miles.


----------



## Glow worm (18 Apr 2015)

Here's a tip- if there's a strong north easterly blowing, best plan a route that doesn't head north east. Sadly today I had no choice- a 65 miler to my parents house near Wells on the north Norfolk coast. All I can say is - brutal!






At least the fenland roads were quiet- this, above, near Prickwillow.






Another Lonely fenland road. At this stage, 8 mph was good going into the wind. My fully laden bike weighed about 90lbs. I was beginning to wish I'd travelled a little lighter.






On crossing into Norfolk, I left the Fens behind and some undulating country rolled by. This church at West Dereham caught my eye.






At Barton Bendish ( what a great name for a village) I finally had a bit of downhill and less fierce headwind. Managed an amazing 16 mph here.






Although a lovely bit of country, I made a route planning error. My eternal quest to find the quietest routes normally does me proud, but this bridleway between Beachamwell and West Acre was hard work. Lots of sand and flint. Was down to 6 mph here. I ditched the last bit of track and risked a mile section of the A47 . The gamble paid off.






Narborough Hall. In my early years we lived in the next village of Pentney. It was utter bliss. Then my Dad got a job in
London and I've never really forgiven him as he dragged us down there. It wasn't the best of times but at least I can get back here now easily enough.






The deer at Houghton Hall spied me nervously as I collapsed stopped for another break . Very noticeably colder here now than further inland. My hands were beginning to freeze.






The home straight down Bloodgate hill into South Creake. Downhill!!






A tough old day in the saddle- I left home at 9-20 and got here at 4-50. Not the fastest 65 miles but enjoyable and after pulling some big bits of flint out of my tyres, especially so now by the fire with some grog!


----------



## Cush (18 Apr 2015)

Rode to Carlisle, still frosty when I set out. Train to Oxenholm. Rode down to Beetham (for years I lived in Beetham Crescent but had no idea that it was a town and had never been there until today) found it harder riding than it should have been. On to Carnforth via Yealand Conyers (used to do challenge walks in this area) picked up the Lancaster canal to Hest Bank and on to Morecambe and Heysham. Then up to Lancaster following the Green way. Beautiful days riding was surprised and pleased at how many cyclists were out especially those with baby trailers on tow (even though at least one had dogs in it) Train back from Lancaster and caught the football traffic as far as Rosehill. Just 37 and a smidgen miles but it left me extraordinary tired.


----------



## Renmurew (18 Apr 2015)

Just as I was congratulating myself for riding just under 26 miles in 2 hrs 10 mins, I remembered the elite athletes run the marathon in that time . Still, I had a lovely ride between Brechin and Forfar and back again. 





Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2015)

A shorter ride of 15 miles today with lots of stops for photos and people watching , I went for a pootle to Salford Quays and Media City, then home on the canal again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2015)

9.3 miles my ride this day, rolling country and a couple of Strava pbs, a dog encounter, agriculture, and both Routes 51 and 66 involved and visited. It got up to almost 80 degrees Fahrenheit, and with 15 miles per hour wind blowing in rain for tomorrow. Cooler temps for the rest of the week, but one day without the heavier kit was a tonic.


----------



## mooseracer (19 Apr 2015)

A fairly flat 22 mile ride this morning, still windy and nowhere near as sunny/warm as yesterday. 

The cold did seem to get me around the ride in double-quick time though! https://www.strava.com/activities/288338599/


----------



## Cush (19 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> A
> View attachment 86138
> View attachment 86139
> View attachment 86140
> ...


Like the photos, as I will probably be doing the BHF Manchester to Blackpool night ride this year, I may dodge down to Manchester and sus up the best route to get to the start, if I can get a cheap rail ticket.


----------



## Spartak (19 Apr 2015)

Family ride this morning along the Westerleigh Greenway with my two daughters, Mrs. S & their grandad. 

Little Spartak ( 5 ) did really well cycling 12 kms !

Stopped for a well earned Costa ;-)


View: http://youtu.be/tdTSlpINjiA


----------



## Donger (19 Apr 2015)

A Kingsway CC ride that kicked off with a killer hill, this morning. Along with a couple of the other older riders and a startled newbie, I got off and walked for much of the horror climb up to Stockend Woods (which is basically just another way up my nemesis, Haresfield Beacon). I then narrowly missed a particularly hair-raising moment through having to stop to put my chain back on before descending through Whiteshill. @Largie003 had a horrendous moment on a fast and steep descent when one of his cranks came off without warning, jamming itself in his rear wheel, ripping out a spoke and causing the wheel to lock up instantly. Fortunately he possesses bike handling skills worthy of a circus performer, and somehow stayed on the bike. Bravo! that man.

Somehow, pooling mechanical skills again, it was possible to get him back on the road, and he stayed ,with the smaller group for a more relaxed ride to the cafe at Saul Marina. The rest all did another big climb up Selsley Hill before we all met up again for the return to Quedgeley down the quiet lanes through Longney and Elmore. The cafe was absolutely heaving with cyclists today, and service was slow. There was a mad rush to the loo though, making me wonder momentarily whether there was a Strava segment on the way to the khazi.

Once nearly home, @Dark46 and I opted to do another "Longney Loop" to get our mileage up above 30 for the ride, and very enjoyable it was too. 32.3 miles for me in the end, leaving me just one local ride away from my first 1,000 miles for the year so far...... an April record for me by nearly 500 miles! .
Gotta love this warmer Spring weather.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Saluki (19 Apr 2015)

Today we went: 



I heard that Sainsbury's had fitbits on offer for £53 instead of £70. I have been saving up for one. I mentioned this to Hubster, so he fixed his p******, put my old tyre on his Mavic wheels - he has the same tyres on but they are looking a bit knackered and the thorn he was pulling out, came out in several bits. It did not want to let go of it's snug new home in the rubber.

We rode up the Dereham Road, got on the cyclepath and rode to Sainsbury's. I went in and bought the last fitbit in the place. Guess it must have been a popular offer. One of the assistants asked me why I was carrying my shoes and did my feet hurt. I showed her to bottom on my shoes and said that I didn't want to skid about on her nice shiny floor, fall over and break my neck. She said 'fair enough'. She'd wondered why cyclists wandered about the shop in their socks but hadn't liked to ask before.

Once bought, we had to get the box - that was too big to fit - into Hubsters saddlebag. A bit of flattening and folding occurred. Hubs has an expandable saddlebag. I reckon we could squeeze a Jack Russell in there if pushed. Maybe not  Once we'd sorted that out, we rode off to the cyclepath, only to find that because they are building an out of town Next store, that we couldn't cross so we pushed our bikes, on the pavement, across 2 roundabouts before getting back on them at the Bawburgh Road and heading off down there.
We went down the hill, past Herbie Hydes place, then followed the road through the village, turned left past Marlingford Mill - very pretty. Straight over the B1108 and up Pockthorpe Road to Melton Road and on to Wymondham. It was here that himself 'fessed up that he had no money for a cuppa so we pushed on through the town, past the station and up Rightup Lane, over the foot/cycle bridge and off to Wreningham, then Hethel. We rode past the factory and test track on the cycle path, stopping at the end for a couple of mins as my left foot was having a snooze. Then back via East Carleton, Eaton, Cringleford. A quick nip across the UEA fields where the trail ran out and we cycled on the grass. Up Chancellor Hill where we were scalped by a fit young bloke some 30 years our junior, so I didn't feel bad.
Last mile and a half was slow. We'd got really cold. We didn't go along our usual cyclepaths but took the short-cut on other bike paths cutting off a good quarter mile.

25.73 in a smidgette over 2 hours moving time. Hubs said that we must have ridden 18 miles by now, I just agreed with him as I didn't want to put him off riding the last mile home. I did tell him when we were unlocking the door though. Not such a nice day as yesterday, which was a shame but I suppose that we wouldn't have got as much done today, as we did yesterday with today's weather.
I have smashed through this month's mileage target so I've added 30 miles. I'm nearly at that target so maybe I'll add another 10-15


----------



## Freds Dad (19 Apr 2015)

Instead of riding round the Cheshire plain where a speed bump is considered a hill I was invited by a friend to go and have a ride with him around the Bakewell area. Now Chris my friend is very fit so he rode from Derby to meet me at Hassop Station, whereas I drove over from Macclesfield and off we set.
He had chosen a route which had "a couple of small bumps". Unfortunately his idea of small bumps and my idea are very very far apart. It was an enjoyable ride but I was huffing and puffing a couple of times but made it round as the temptation of a Chilli burger at the end spurred me on. A nice drive back home while Chris then cycled back to Derby to make his ride for the day just over 100 miles. Don't you just hate these super fit people?
I'm looking forward to a good nights sleep and getting back on the plain next week.

https://www.strava.com/activities/288554577


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Apr 2015)

about 60 miles of wonderfullness today in Northern Cyprus!
http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.com/2015/04/balalan.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2015)

7.2 miles today, getting out and sprinting a bit before the rain arrived, which it did in force, just as I raised the garage door back home.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Apr 2015)

Having gone for a lovely walk with the family over Stiperstones yesterday, I was hoping for similar weather. Oh, it was a different day today! I had to use spare bike #1 due to a broken spoke and (hopefully) worn jockey wheels on the favoured but lower spec winter bike.

25 miles through Staffs/Shropshire with a temp on the Garmin a chilly 9 degrees. Coming back towards Chillington Hall, a lovely stoat (lovely unless you're a rabbit) ran along the verge giving me a good view of him. 

Averaged over 16 mph which isn't too Bad for me at this time of year.

I wonder if this is down to the proper gears 53/39 12-23 on spare bike#1? They certainly made my legs sting more than when I ride the 38/50 13-26 that I have got used to.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/288612641

Bournemouth and back today


----------



## davdandy (19 Apr 2015)

Not a car in sight Riever.I`m so jealous.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2015)

A personal best (so far) of 26.95 miles for me this morning - if I'd know I'd have gone around the block and made it 27...
Out to the East of Leeds out through Scholes then Barwick, through Potterton and across the A64 and along Mangrill Lane and out towards Bramham, before heading up towards Boston Spa on the "new" local road running parallel to the A1(M) ,before looping back on NCN R66 through Bramham diverting to climb Town Hill (where I'm getting quicker...) before back on R66 down to Aberford, through Parlington Woods, Garforth and up to Thorpe Park, before back on local roads to home. A good mix of on and off road.
The wind was in my face far too much for my liking though, which made it hard work at times, hitting my speed quite a bit and I was really struggling over the last mile up the hill to home.
All good though and gives me something to build on for next time.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3652531, member: 9609"]I see there is some bloke doing LEJOG on a penny farthing - this wasn't him was it ?[/QUOTE]
Yep.


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Apr 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/spring-in-rutland.175672/post-3652376


----------



## Glow worm (19 Apr 2015)

Just a short pootle around the lanes here in NW Norfolk today. After yesterday's long (for me) 65 miler, I was a little cream-crackered if I'm honest. Around 9 miles in total today.






The 'Triumphal Arch' at Holkham.






After a day of cold winds and drizzle, the sun finally appeared as I cycled out of the woods near Quarles.






Some distant fields lit up by evening sun. I spooked a couple of red kites at one point. They've started to colonise Norfolk quite strongly in the last couple of years, though they're still rare where I live near Newmarket.

Back home tomorrow. I'm not quite up to the full 65 miles, so its a 23 miler to kings Lynn station, a brew at Britain's best station caff, a short train ride, then the 15 miles home from Ely. As always, I'll be sad to leave Norfolk, but a nice ride should compensate for that.


----------



## Gareth C (19 Apr 2015)

This weekend I only managed half a bike ride…

Saturday was originally planned as a rehabilitation ride from my tendon strain around my ankle a month or so ago. However, as the weather was set fair and only Graham was available, I thought we’d head down to Swaledale for some mountain biking: he enjoyed our last trip in the North Pennines so much!

Things started out with the enormous climb up Fremington Edge. As I was recovering from a cold, I had no qualms in pushing most of the way up. With that out of the way, I knew we were in for an amazing cross country section through the old mines around Hurst.





With that over, we head towards Fell End Moor. Despite getting lost for a while (note to self: always leave the GPS map page on display, and better yet, always switch the GPX file to display on the map). The ride off the Fell End is beautiful, wide and grassy with so many route options. Eventually it narrows down to a path heading down into the quarry. This is full-on adrenaline, with a steep and narrow rocky descent. On of the Strava segments has the name “Not likely to cause or lead to harm or injury,” but we survived. On leaving the quarry, we join the steep and grassy descent to Storthwaite Hall. This gives us a short cycle along the valley, and we’re at Langthwaite and The Red Lion for a pint and a pastry in the sun.

Eventually we realize we must get back on the bikes, and we head down the “main road” towards Reeth until we meet the old mining track up Cringley Hill. All is going well as we descend to the road. A short section of road divides us from the next miners track up Reeth High Moor, Surrender Moss and Great Pinseat.

But it wasn’t to be.



On the road, there is a small cobbled ford. I’ve ridden it many times before. This time my wheel must have gone from under me. I fell. I was unconscious for a minute-or-so. According to Graham I didn’t make any sense for five minutes.

I was lucky, as a group of three friends (medics, nurses?) were picnicking nearby, and were quickly on the scene. As I came around, and they checked me over extensively, eventually they decided we didn’t need an ambulance, but would take us back to Reeth and look after us. I still didn’t really know what was happening. Anyhow, eventually we ended up at Richard’s at Swaledale Outdoors, and he and Sarah were also looking after us.




About to be on the end of some much-needed looking after.

It took me an hour or so to get some semblance of normality – with missing gaps: “where had I parked the car?” Graham followed me home in the car, and saw I was behaving normally (avoiding the grouse running out into the road), so was reassured.

So one day later, how do I feel? My head has one of those feelings you get after a big hangover (don’t shake or nod my head), my ribs are bruised (probably not broken, as I’ve had that before). My elbow and shoulder are skinned, and my hip is heavily bruised. Thank god for the knee pads, so I avoided my usual knee injury! It’s going to hurt for a while, but nothing permanent.

Graham, Richard and Sarah were great looking after me, but the biggest thanks go out to Michelle, Greg and Jan, who gave professional help on the scene, made sure I was fit to be moved, and transported Graham and I plus bikes to Reeth. I guess we ruined their day.

Oh yes, I need a new cycle helmet!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2015)

Gareth C said:


> This weekend I only managed half a bike ride…
> 
> Saturday was originally planned as a rehabilitation ride from my tendon strain around my ankle a month or so ago. However, as the weather was set fair and only Graham was available, I thought we’d head down to Swaledale for some mountain biking: he enjoyed our last trip in the North Pennines so much!
> 
> ...



A like for the report but what a way to end the ride. I hope there is no lasting damage and that the aches and pains ease soon.


----------



## Gareth C (19 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for the report but what a way to end the ride. I hope there is no lasting damage and that the aches and pains ease soon.



On the plus side, I checked the bike today - no damage!


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2015)

57 miles today on the Cycle Chat Spring In Rutland Ride.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/spring-in-rutland.175672/page-5


----------



## Fubar (19 Apr 2015)

Well THAT was the most bizarre ride in a while - be prepared for an epic...

Decided I needed a hilly ride before the first Sportive of the year next Saturday, 8 of us set out and although it was cloudy the weather looked set fair. First hill (Cleish) warmed up the legs nicely, then we were rocking along the south side of Loch Leven chatting away - next thing I know the guys in front came to a virtual stop, I got my front wheel stuck in someone's back wheel and down I go! I strangely seemed to fall front-ways (think it was just momentum) and landed on my knee, shoulder and head - my helmet saved me getting any worse damage on my bonce (helmet debate anyone???).

Bike took a bit of a battering, front wheel and brake lever were squint - luckily the guys sorted that out while I was checking myself over.

On we went heading for our agreed cafe stop up and over the Lomonds, 2nd last but just glad to have done it - got to cafe and it was mobbed, we were lucky and managed to get a table though the staff seemed none too pleased to see us - food was good though. Just as we were finishing up a guy approached us and asked if we would push his car out of a field (it's an organic farm with camping). Being nice guys we agreed so off we trotted with cleats clacking away, little did we realise his car was about 10 minutes away! Pushed him out of the field then got his car jump started on the lane (not easy in cycling shoes), to be fair he offered to make a donation to our club - told him to give us a positive mention on Facebook instead!

Up and over the next hill (Glentarkie) I get dropped but just plod on - back to a main road we are fired up for the return leg home - 2 minutes later massive hole in the road, everyone bunny hops but Tom's back wheel just clips the edge - bloody p*nct*re! Gets it fixed but breaks valve in the process, though inner seems to be holding the air - whew! Off we go again.

Get down to the bottom of the next hill (Bein Inn) and start climbing again, my legs are really feeling it now! Manage to keep tabs on them (sort of) up the hill but dead last to the top - regrouping chat turns to the route home, back over our first hill Cleish?!? Not impressed, but I'm not losing face here.

Struggling now we head on, Garmin starts bleeping at me "Auto Pause", "Auto Resume", "Auto Pause" - then just stops altogether  WTF?!? No time to stop and check, group is still moving...

A few miles down the road we get stopped at lights - looks like my magnet has been displaced by the "off" 2 hours earlier - obvious really! Fixed, Garmin starts working again.

Home via aforementioned Cleish Hill, managed to overtake my nearest challenger so I am not Lantern Rouge! Happy with that, though my legs were not.

Here are my stats for today: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/750872590

Pretty poor but glad to have got some hills in - reckon I missed about 10k with Garmin failure. Sorry for the epic, just had to share - all in all it was a good day, just a bit strange!


----------



## Glow worm (19 Apr 2015)

Fubar said:


> Struggling now we head on, Garmin starts bleeping at me "Auto Pause", "Auto Resume", "Auto Pause" - then just stops altogether  WTF?!!



You have my sympathies. My Garmin has completely stopped its 'back light' function so unless its broad daylight I can't read the damn screen. There seems no way of getting it back. They seem to be quite temperamental things.


----------



## howdenbiker (19 Apr 2015)

Rode out towards the Wolds this morning to tackle the hill at Brantingham Dale. I've been down it a few times but not up. It was a struggle but got up without a stop! 45 miles in total but conquering the hill was the best ibt.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2015)

dave r said:


> 57 miles today on the Cycle Chat Spring In Rutland Ride.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/spring-in-rutland.175672/page-5


+1 for that , lovely day with nice company .nice to meet you all


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2015)

I couldn't do this months FNRttC to Bognor as Ian Jnr was having his football training presentations in the morning of which I really didn't want to miss. So decided to get myself and my bike out of the door early this morning for a solo pootle around Kent and Surrey. I was suprised that the temperature gauge was reading only 5degrees at 7.30am, so thought it best to stick with LS jersey and 3/4 knicks. There was also mean North Easterly wind blowing which made for not only a cold wind chill but also quite hard going for the first part of the ride. By the time I got to mile 40 I turned west which meant I had the pleasure of miles and miles of tailwind pushing me along. Turning north and north east meant I was battling headlong into the wind again, and it was still cold.

Bumped into another cyclist heading the same was as me. He was riding a really nice looking Enigma Ti. Like my Van Nich, it was totally de-badged & de-logo'd. We spent a few miles comparing bikes and extolling the pleasures of riding Ti. Him saying that he probably won't buy a carbon jobbie and me saying I have a carbon jobbie but it's gathering dust in the bike shed. As we were ascending a hill, his front tyre let go with a loud hiss. I left him to fix his puncture as I wanted to crack on.

So, 113 miles for the day. Century #10 for 2014, #144 over all. One more 105+ ride to bump the Eddington number up a value.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> It's one of those masochistic things isn't it. You just want to give it a try, knowing that you're doomed
> 
> Gotta be 25% at least that


That first section is more like 33%.

Oh, I forgot that I had created THIS THREAD about it a couple of years ago!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2015)

Gareth C said:


> On the road, there is a small cobbled ford. I’ve ridden it many times before. This time my wheel must have gone from under me. I fell. I was unconscious for a minute-or-so. According to Graham I didn’t make any sense for five minutes.
> 
> I was lucky, as a group of three friends (medics, nurses?) were picnicking nearby, and were quickly on the scene. As I came around, and they checked me over extensively, eventually they decided we didn’t need an ambulance, but would take us back to Reeth and look after us. I still didn’t really know what was happening. Anyhow, eventually we ended up at Richard’s at Swaledale Outdoors, and he and Sarah were also looking after us.


Yikes - sounds nasty, but at least you suffered no serious injury.

I only rode through a ford once and crashed, so I put that on my list of things to not do on a bike!


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Apr 2015)

Did the Wiggle Spring Saddle epic 100 mile yesterday;good steady pace with no traumas(no punctures either).
Can confirm that Vittoria open carsa 25's are awesome on bumpy loose gravel.

https://www.strava.com/activities/288621111


----------



## Saluki (20 Apr 2015)

I've just had my morning whizz to the hospital to meet Hubster. Beautiful day and I'd have liked to have gone further but I have an appointment at 2pm.
6.72 miles at an average of 13mph on the roadie. Fun. I thought my legs might ache after yesterday but they didn't.
4 more miles to hit my 'new' April target. I shall extend it a bit then.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/289057020

A steady 20 miler today


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/289057020
> 
> A steady 20 miler today
> View attachment 86271


What were you riding - a pedal-powered hang-glider?


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2015)

Had to nip to the bike shop a couple of miles away, as it was such a lovely day I detoured home and did a loop taking in my old favourite Tatton Park.
Quite embarrassed to admit at just over 22 miles it was my longest ride since last August, no wonder I am finding it such hard work


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Apr 2015)

2 rides to write up. Yesterday was a ride of distinctly overcast and cool conditions, but loads of cyclists and walkers out around the Delamere area. Something was going on because some of the walkers (clearly camping overnight) had numbers on their back packs (515 & 516 are 2 I remember). I had a chat whilst cycling along with some mountain bikers. The trike often gets that kind of response from other riders and quite frequently pedestrians as well. I added a slight detour in because I had been looking for a 0.1 mile extension but miscalculated slightly and ended up with a 1.1 mile extension and several hundred feet of extra climbing! So I did 17.0 miles instead of the planned 16.0 miles. It may not sound much for most people but right now that is a huge extension for me and with my support out and about on a 100km ride (after 5-6 months of no riding!) I really didn't need the extra mile! I did however manage to maintain an 8.0mph average which I was pleased about given the rather a lot extra climbing (OK it was only about 130 feet extra but it was all in 1 hill which is a bugger of a hill because it steadily gets steeper and steeper and also narrower and narrower... https://www.strava.com/activities/288416861

One thing my husband did mention on his self inflicted 100km ride was that he actually saw a bore on River Dee. He showed me a photo as well just to prove it.

Today was a totally different day to yesterday weather wise and much colder to start off with, but it was never going to stay that way. An overnight frost and bright blue skies meant only one thing. Don't leave home without putting sunblock on... This morning I had made the decision that I would cycle my route for the entire week in the opposite direction to usual. And it being the first time I had done this, it was always going to be a slow day, or at least I thought it would be. I had looked at one or two junctions and had to make a couple of changes. I didn't want to be stranded in the middle of a potentially busy road trying to turn right when I could go off left earlier, cut back hard right and approach the same junction as a straight over at a crossroads. Don't worry it makes sense to me... so the ride is slightly longer as well as being in reverse. 





Some Marsh Marigolds that grow locally.





Normally I don't see this 'view' because I come up the hill instead of going down it. But today I did get to see it and sadly I got to see that smog/pollution as well!

Early on I stopped at the side of the road to log some swallows into the BTO app and a pedestrian came over and apologised to me for ignoring me when I said hello to him yesterday or on Friday! I don't even know this guy's name, but it is a case I have been seeing him regularly (OK that does not sound great ) on my rides and often say hello to complete strangers, and he must be one of them! We had a good chat and it turns out that he gets his daughter to drop him off at a certain point each day and then walks the 5 miles home as his exercise.





Another view and the main west coast line as well. No train in the photo today!





Further on and I came across this bank of primroses. The weeping willow has started to leaf since yesterday!

So 16.8 miles on a long amble around the lanes and strangely an average of 8.0mph again!
https://www.strava.com/activities/289050517


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Apr 2015)

Half day Monday meant another opportunity to ride in the glorious sunshine this afternoon.

Following what has become a bit of a pattern lately after a longer Saturday ride I headed for the flatland's of the southern half of the New Forest, past Beaulieu, rather than through it, & down towards Lymington before turning south & a quick loop around the more agricultural areas of Norleywood & St Leonards Grange before the return leg back through the forest & home via Lyndhurst for a sunny 34 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/289109498


----------



## Paul139 (20 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3652506, member: 9609"]Newcastleton & Back, 52 mile + 3,750' ascent, on what could only be described as a summers day.

Endless moorland roads













a rather worrying sign





I kept well away from whatever horror may of awaited me behind that darkened doorway, and had my piece in the old chapel





then headed back east towards the border



[/QUOTE]
Fantastic roads.i envy you.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> Had to nip to the bike shop a couple of miles away, as it was such a lovely day I detoured home and did a loop taking in my old favourite Tatton Park.
> Quite embarrassed to admit at just over 22 miles it was my longest ride since last August, no wonder I am finding it such hard work
> 
> View attachment 86273
> ...


Ah, but did you enjoy it, and are you going to keep it up? 

In fact (I feel a song coming on ...)

When will I see you again? When will we share precious moments? 








(PS Ignore the smoochy parts of that song! )


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2015)

That picture reminds me just how far I have fallen, got a long way to go to get back to those days 

But yes, I intend to keep going, way behind my modest 2000 mile target but there's plenty of the year left to catch up


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2015)

potsy said:


> That picture reminds me just how far I have fallen, got a long way to go to get back to those days
> 
> But yes, I intend to keep going, way behind my modest 2000 mile target but there's plenty of the year left to catch up


Yes, you had got pretty trim then. Still - you did it before, so you can do it again!

I look at the picture of me, and I look so chunky compared to now.


----------



## gbb (20 Apr 2015)

Nothing remarkable, but for me, another small step towards getting some regular rides in..
Just a quick 10 miles at just over 15mph (bear with me, these are hardly earth shattering figures, but i'm using them to spur me on) around town. That's on my phone app I assume using a total time average..i suspect if I was using my bike computers moving time average, it'd be better.
And I overtook another roadie


----------



## Diggs (20 Apr 2015)

OK OK It's a day late but:
All the bits and pieces had finally turned up, I took the kids to rugby and put the shelves up that Mrs D had been "hinting" about and before Sunday lunch/dinner was ready I was ......... finally able to squeeze in an hour to take out the new bargain-tastic (see earlier threads) addition


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Apr 2015)

A quick 18 miles after work and before dinner  Lovely and sunny, a good few other riders out there too including one youngster who must have been 7 or 8 on what looked like a new road bike. He was riding on the road alone, checked the junction before he pulled out and everything. Good to see


----------



## mooseracer (20 Apr 2015)

After 2 rides at the weekend I probably should have rested my recovering hip, but the combination of amazing weather and the fact I'm now away for 2 days meant I couldn't resist a cheeky ride after work.

Glad I did, it was lovely out there https://www.strava.com/activities/289238529


----------



## Dark46 (20 Apr 2015)

Well todays ride I wasn't looking forward to because the Orro has been sent to Orro, as one of the bottle cage bolts threads dropped down inside the down tube. This meant that I was going to take the Boardman Hybrid on the club ride.

When I turned up on the BH people were taking the Michael. Well at least I have 2 bikes so when one is in I still can go out.

As it turned out there were 2 new riders Dave and George. I'm guessing but it looked sd though there were about 10-15 peeps out for a ride.

My worst fears cane to light as it was decided that we were going to do a nasty hill at the beginning of the ride.
It was another hill that I've not done before.

Well we set off and Berney came riding towards us and jumped in the middle of the pelaton. The route was the usual out of the estate. At the end of Naas Lane we turned right as normal then after the first incline we turned left into what would eventually become Lady Garden Hill! It's a cat 3 in places. I stopped once but mafe no forward progress off the bike. At the top we then decided that in Stonehouse we would split into 2 groups and one lot would do some more hills and the other would go flat. Then we would all meet up at the coffee shop st Saul.

The new guy Dave was having problems and was struggling up LGH and I waited with him for a while while he caught his breath. Dean waited for him further up and Ian went back down to see if Dean and Dave were OK.

After a short break I had a quick chat
With @gordyfinbar about splitting the group for hills and flat to the coffee shop.

Going down Whiteshill @Largie003 decided to have a bit of a moment and his left crank came off and lodged itself between the rear wheel and the frame. It took a while but it was sorted. See pics. I had my normal red mist going down hill and got up to 37.8 mph and overtook a Passage too.

At the bottom of the hill we went down into Stroud and then split at Sainsburys roundabout. The flat group turned right along the bypass.

I must admit that the bike was feeling better the further I went on it. After going for a bit @Largie003 was feeling more confident in his bike and started to put more pressure and speed up. He was disappointed in not going to the hill section the was planned.

We turned off the main road and headed towards Eastington where we turned right towards the A38. At the A38 we turned right down hill then left into Frampton. For a change we went straight through Frampton then turned right over the canal. Then along the windy lane and then as it straightens out we turned right again in to Saul Junction forward bite to eat and drink.

I had a latte and @Largie003 had a tea.
I thought it was time I brought out my malt loaf. it wasn't long before @gordyfinbar arrived st started moaning. This isn't his favourite place to stop as he always has a moan about the service! Mind you he always moans about the food at the pub we meet on Thursday nights, but it again doesn't stop him eating there 9/10 times! Funny sod.

After the stop it was off to the Longley Loop and after going half way round the group was going to turn left into Stonebench and back to the estate. It was here that @Donger and I decided to do a hole lap of thr loop as the ride was too short in our minds.

The loop was very pleasurable strolling along with @Donger. We were making plans for future trips for the room of us on our slow bikes!

In the end the ride was just over 32 miles and it was not a boring ride.


----------



## booze and cake (20 Apr 2015)

Sorry not today but my ride of the weekend involved me on my singlespeed and a recumbent riding mate going to the bike show in Bristol. We got train from London to Pewsey on Friday and upon arrival prompty decided we needed lunch and a drink You can just about see the white horse on the hill top between the two trees slightly right of centre



Top pub for lunch ,http://www.the-barge-inn.com/index.php
My mate was colour matching his beer with his bent with a pint of Alien Abduction



Then embarked on canal section, first bit was more grass than path, then good section through all the locks at Devizes, was a flinty surface for long sections but luckily no punctures on my slick 25's, thankfully the ground was bone dry. Slow but steady progress and top courtesy by all cycilsts and peds alike.
Not as hot as last week but the sun was still shining and this little lot was lapping it up. .



There was lots of lovely bkes but my best in show was a simple chair on the Reynolds stand



Did return leg of same route on Sunday but return train from Pewsey to London was'nt untl 10pm so we did'nt leave Bristol until quite late. Nice light nearing sunset at the top of the Devizes locks on the return leg



After dark it got proper cold (by softie southerner standards) my digists were freezing and I wished I'd brought my full fingered gloves. We got to Pewsey about 9.15 so quick pub stop to warm hands before dashing to train, got home at 12.15 and slept like a log. I could have done with a few more hours kip when the alarm sounded this morning, but the weekend riding made up for it.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Apr 2015)

A ride of two halves today. Returning from deepest north west Norfolk with a short train journey splitting the ride in two.

First of all, a 23 miler from North Creake to Kings Lynn station. I spotted two swallows shagging on wires in South Creake and thought -fair play, I'm not sure I'd be so energetic after such a long journey. They don't hang about do they?!






Managed a fair few miles without seeing a single car. This spot near Anmer was blissfully quiet.






On the Sandringham estate, West Newton Church is always a good place to stop for a break.






After years of stopping off here, I'd never noticed the engraving on the bench before.






And it is an idyllic view.






Somewhere among that lot is a grass snake I spotted. I tried to pick it up but he was having none of it, and buggered off. And who can blame him. About 4 foot long, I've not seen many bigger.






A brew at Kings Lynn station then a short train ride to Ely from where the lovely riverside cycle path took me home. 

A rare day of tailwinds all the way with warm sunshine. It doesn't get much better than that. After 23 Norfolk and 15 Cambs miles it was another great day to be on a bike.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Apr 2015)

11.25 miles today. Ok they were done on an exercise bike in the backyard/garden as i'm still recovering from last Tuesday's being knocked off my bike, but believe me those miles take a lot more effort than on a road bike! I have it on at full resistance and there's no free wheeling so it's constant for an hour. Plus i did them in 80F in the sun with no breeze!


----------



## vernon (21 Apr 2015)

Eleven miles to work in Bradford on a bright crisp morning. My Woodrup is parked next to my workspace. This could become a regular ride.


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2015)

Such a nice morning I decided on a ride before breakfast. The birds were singing fit to burst and the commuters were hurrying to the station, so I set off along the canal. A commuting cyclist coming the other way almost took a dip when coming through a bridge and finding me (stationary) the other side. 'Twas the shape of things to come. Clearly it is expected that you will cycle south at that time in the morning! A few people were out walking their dogs & a couple of runners but it wasn't too bad. I must have seen half a dozen cyclists in all. When I stopped to let one through I almost over balanced into the bushes!

I stopped to take some photos but my phone clearly hadn't been warned to wake up, or else it's battery was flat. The reflections of houses & boats in canal was too brilliant this morning. You'll just have to imagine them.

Coming back I had the sun in my eyes, so it was difficult to see the path, so was slower than normal. OH was up when I returned & complained I hadn't asked her if she wanted a ride. Seriously, wake you up & ask you if you want a bike ride?

8.5 miles, max 12 avg 6.2 mph - 103.8miles this year


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2015)

vernon said:


> Eleven miles to work in Bradford on a bright crisp morning. My Woodrup is parked next to my workspace. This could become a regular ride.
> 
> View attachment 86347


Until somebody in power spots it and banishes it to outside the building on H&S grounds!

I used to park my bike next to my desk after my sunny summer bike commutes (never did foul weather bike commuting because I had a cheap lift option). I got away with it for ages until the MD nearly tripped over it and that was the end of that.

I was reluctant to leave the bike outside because there had been thefts of bikes from there in the preceding months.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2015)

A couple of rides on Sunday and yesterday to post due to w*rk getting in the way of life..

On Sunday I'd hoped to meet up for the Rutland Ride, but as I wasn't home until 03:00 it would have been a bit of a challenge to be in Oakham by 9:30ish!

I got the chance later in the morning to get out for a ride. It was a lot chillier than I'd expected, with a nippy, blustery wind to ride through. My decision to wear shorts wasn't really the right choice, but as I was on my way, I stuck with them. I am glad I had my skull cap tucked in my pocket as I soon decided to stick it under my helmet to keep the warmth in..





Looking across Pitsford Res on part of the route. My Inflite 8.






https://www.strava.com/activities/288385152


YESTERDAY
Yesterday, a bunch of us planned to meet at 09:00 at one of the chaps houses, drink his coffee for a while, then head out for a loupe north of the town. I wanted to be home by midday as I was at w*rk at 14:00.






One of my favourite bits of road in the area...






Once we got to Naseby, I realised what the time was and had to start heading in the general direction of home..
At noon, we were still in Arthingworth, quite a few miles away, so I had to leave the rest of the chaps and pedal like the clappers to be home in time.
I got loads of PB's but didn't have time to check anything out as by the time I locked the bike up at home, it was 13:00. Just time for a shower, scoff a bit of lunch and get it the car for a 25 min drive to w*rk!! Clocked on at 13:57 

Next time, we'll do MY route!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/289053496


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Apr 2015)

Nice ride in this morning and took a little longer route in via Willingham and then the busway.Nearly didn't go as the forecast was for fog but I left it until as late as poss to decide and I'm glad I did as it was nowhere near as bad and was a really nice morning(in fact a top layer and the thicker gloves had to be removed).

Had a nice run along the busway with two other guys(a Dolan and Giant respectively)so the average speed went up nicely despite having to stop a few times(once for traffic,again for the disrobe and two times for a slipping seat post).

More km's toward the Strava classics challenge and a good spin after Sunday's 100.

https://www.strava.com/activities/289556354

Oh and yesterday was a tiny recovery spin around Cambridge just to keep the legs moving;

https://www.strava.com/activities/288963810


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Apr 2015)

Started back at work again yesterday, limited hours to start with. Needed some head clearing time so headed out this morning on a slower towpath amble with a plan of 20 or so miles, lower than normal but need to see how I get on with balancing mental & physical exercise..
Headed out through Thorpe before cutting through the golf club/water works to Chertsey, then followed the Thames along the towpath past Laleham, Staines, and Runnymede. Nearly had an 'off', got kinda trapped in a rut and struggled to unclip quickly enough to get a foot down. Got away with a bruised knee thanks to my handlebars, ouch.
Continued along the towpath, which certainly wasn't getting any smoother until I reached Old Windsor Lock. The towpath from here to Datchet is dire, so I hopped onto the roads for a few miles, pausing Victoria Bridge to take a photo, overlooking 'The Home Park'.




Eton in the distance.
Further along there were lots of girls playing rugby, guessing some tournament, they were certainly being very vocal!
Sat in traffic with a roadie at the top of Windsor High Street, then headed back home along Runnymede Road.
25 miles at a rather sedate 11 mph. Still, brings up 800 miles for the year so far.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2015)

Another day, another little ride.

So I set out this morning and pretty much had a quiet ride enjoying the scenery and having to stop to put the sunblock on again.
I watched swallows, swifts/house martins (probably the latter) and a yellowhammer. I watched the world go by and I stopped to talk to 2 farmers whose farm in dissected by a road I do. They had seen me several times now and were interested in the trike and we had the usual chat not only about the trike, but about distances and the likes. Shortly after talking to them, 2 cyclist caught me up on the little lane we were on (uphill) and asked about the Rohloff hub and were they worth it. We had a chat until a road junction and then they went their way. Then I had the rest of the ride to enjoy, dodging horses (must have passed 10 or more today!), and many car drivers saying thank you to me (honestly!). Everyone just seems to be in a good mood today. I do hope it continues when my mother arrives later on!





Quiet empty single track lanes are turning green now.





Kingsley - uphill and quite pretty. There is a nice church just out of sight, but I turn off right at that blue sign (the church).





A pretty house on one of the lanes I have added in to make the ride 27km long.





Another of the quiet single track lanes (this one is uphill) and sorry about the foot, I have only just spotted it.





And behind me is pretty as well. Forget-me-nots and dandelions in flower (plus evidence of some of those horses!).

I also saw plenty of honesty and comfrey in flower and several native bluebells starting to flower as well. 

And for some reason I managed an average of 8.3mph today. 0.3mph up on yesterday, but I have no idea as to why. It is my highest to date since my back went.
Also I covered 16,000km logged kilometres today on Strava in a time of 999hrs, 54 mins 36 seconds. My husband thinks I should have a 5 minute 24 second ride this afternoon! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/289629762 16.8miles at a staggering 8.3mph.


----------



## BSRU (21 Apr 2015)

A good 121km ride this morning with 1220m of going up, which was nice especially as after 32km I'd only gone up 160m, in the next 18km I went up 360m.
Was very cold when I set out at 6.30am, my ears were freezing but by 10am I had to whip of my baselayer as it was too warm.
That's five 100+km rides this year(actually in the last four weeks), the same number as the entire of 2014.

A picture of a nice descent, although I'm not that good at going down hills unless there dead straight, no side roads and with a newly laid tarmac(not very common).
The problem with going downhill is you have to go up hill, off to the left is the hill I'm about to go up.





Modern countryside view, rapeseed and windmills.





Now to devour some bakewell tarts washed down with a mug or two of tea.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2015)

44 sunny miles.Meanwood to Askham Richard for a sarnie by the pond.Then a quick detour to Rufforth for a latte.At 36 miles the knees ached and the thighs got tight.Then everything went ok.Super day ,also rode at some good speeds.Well pleased.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Apr 2015)

A quick 15 sunny warm miles today.


https://www.strava.com/activities/289780345

Time for a lime and soda at a very nice pub as well


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Apr 2015)

Rather friendly chap


----------



## theloafer (21 Apr 2015)

was at the Dr yesterday he gave me an other month of as vision still not 100%(slight double vision) now and then ......well today I decided to give the carbon road bike a run to Barnard Castle to see if the old legs found it easier to pedal than the tri-cross ....  they liked it a lot better  though I did miss the tri-cross comfy 28 tyre's its my fav route to barny as it is 90% very minor lanes (very peaceful) ...well it was till two jets came by at about 150 ft , meet a few cyclists doing the W2W all loaded up just after the ford (they used the bridge)










then on to little Newsham where the blacksmith was full of busy http://www.littlenewshamforge.com/ we have a piece of his work next to our train station .then on to Whorlton then a 3 mile detour to barny for coffee and food  bacon and egg bap






yummy it was to ..but had no room left for cake.....back out to Whorlton and over the bridge





after which I came across this...I did not think it had been that windy 






on to Caldwell - Eppleby where I was going to stop for cake  as the café there dose great cake but kept on as I decided to call in at my fav ice cream shop http://newmoorfarm.archersjerseyicecream.com/ well I go right past it  just past Walworth Castle






mint choc chip mmmmmmmm it hit the spot perfect  was a great day and the legs are goodish  https://connect.garmin.com/activity/752909526


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2015)

Just the commute today but with the weather being  I thought I'd use the Raleigh for a change. Even burdened with all the gear I carry on the commute it feels fast and comfortable compared to the other bike.

Near Betton Abbots there was a hot air balloon being deflated at the end of their trip and at Atcham I found myself ahead of time so took a detour through Attingham Park to get my fix of Georgian splendour.

On the way home I took the short route along the main road. With a light tail wind, 20-22 mph was a comfortable cruise most of the way to Atcham and the hills were despatched much easier than usual which all helped towards getting me home five minutes quicker than I can usually manage on a good day

19.4 miles at 15.8 mph average for the round trip. Quite happy with that.

As an aside, I've now done just under 200 miles on the Vittoria Voyager Hyper tyres. I like them (especially the supple ride) but I'm not convinced they are faster than the Marathons I had on before.





Must have been a nice flight this morning.





One of lifes little pleasures: having the good bike with me at work and getting a waft of leather each time I walked past it to pick an order. (The Nidd on the knockabout bike doesn't give off a smell of leather )


----------



## BSRU (21 Apr 2015)

I handle bar mounted the camera today so managed to get a reasonable recording of my journey, compressed in to 15 minutes.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLh97zZq2cA


----------



## Hugh Manatee (21 Apr 2015)

The weather was so good this evening that I decided on a cheeky ride around my usual loop after work. Even work was good today as I spent the afternoon measuring the height of Dudley castle. It isn't every day you can say that!

A strong smell of oil seed (on the ride, not at Dudley Castle) noticeable tonight but not on Sunday. A slowly softening front tyre meant cutting a couple of miles from the usual ride. Over 16mph average again. Slow for some I'm sure but not bad for me in April.


----------



## Spartak (21 Apr 2015)

Rode my first TT of the season tonight. 
The Severn Road Club Evening 10. 

Very pleased with my time 24:49 ( TBC ). 

My PB on the course is 24:26 so not too far away. 

Goal for this year is to do a long 23 !!!! 23:59 will do 

https://www.strava.com/activities/289946873


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2015)

I did a late afternoon 23 mile ride in the sunshine, the first properly warm ride of the year. I reckon out of the wind it was about 18 degrees which is a nice temperature on the long local climbs - high enough not to need extra clothing and for muscles to work properly, but low enough not to cook!

I had a couple of things to do in Todmorden so I nipped along the A646, and afterwards continued towards Burnley as far as Cliviger, after which I turned right and climbed the drag to Overtown, followed by the steep ascent of Greencliffe Lane to the Long Causeway. When I got to the highest point on the way home, I decided to add a couple of miles on because the sunshine was so nice. I detoured down Eastwood Road and decided to test the panoramic photo mode of the camera on my Galaxy S4. There was a fine view across the Calder Valley to Stoodley Pike, with the Harvelin Park estate featured in local cop series 'Happy Valley' just below ...







After that, a quick run back home via Blackshaw Head, Colden, Slack, and Lee Wood.

I'm not sure whether that super-wide attachment worked since it won't 'preview'. I'll assume it did and post this ...

PS Well, it kind of worked! You can see it but the impact is lost because the forum software shrunk it.


----------



## thatname (21 Apr 2015)

Another 52 mile loop out from Greenwich in SE London to the North Downs and picking out new lanes, valleys and climbs. This is truly wonderful riding country down here and a only a shortish ride from my home. Its new territory for me having previously spent most of my life North of the river. Been coming out here now almost every other day whilst the work front is quiet and checking out new variants of the same area and today I discovered a magical valley called Knatts Valley. 5 miles of single lane, traffic free rural Kent gradually climbing up a fairly remote (for SE England) valley. The gradient is forgiving, the road surface is smooth and most remarkable of all is that you can somehow maintain a steady fast speed all the way up. I'm convinced that there must be a stream to this valley and if there is it would flow uphill. The only negatives so far is the descent from the hill. Ive tried several lanes, each one very steep and begging to be bombed down at full tilt yet sadly the road surfaces have been so poor that ive had to scrub off the speed all the way down these short sharp descents. Guess i will have to do the route in reverse and suffer the agonising (but relatively short) 10-15% inclines for the long sweeping descents on the other side. The other bonus is that I have also stumbled upon some lovely country boozers tucked away from any village, great for a return visit with the better half for a Sunday lunch.


----------



## thetribe (21 Apr 2015)

Not been out on my bike for 2 weeks due to various things so headed out today to do my 10 mile loop, it was so nice I extended it to Amble & back (24 miles) but then on the way back it was still too nice so I took a detour, ended up with 33 miles and tired legs but a big smile 

The obstacles on the NCN1 Coast & Castles South at Druridge





My first Port of call on the extended route...





Coquet Island





And as a final image, I finally have something to show for all the overtime and days off I've been working, which has been affecting my cycling time. Meet Violet, I know, too many wheels and the wrong type of pedals...


IMG_0321 by thetribe007, on Flickr


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2015)

Hmm, my panoramic photo did appear but the forum software shrank it and made it much less dramatic!

Let's try it a different way ...






Ah, that's better - click the image and scroll L-R!


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, my panoramic photo did appear but the forum software shrank it and made it much less dramatic!
> 
> Let's try it a different way ...
> 
> ...




Much better! 
Fantastic view.


----------



## BSRU (22 Apr 2015)

A 69km ride this morning with 830m of going up.
Legs complained alot going up the climbs, especially the cat 3 after 50km straight into the wind.

A nice easy 40mph downhill, shame about the climb before it and after it.





Unfortunately the zip on my long sleeve "La Vie Claire" top broke and I have to send it back.

Sadly not enough cake in the house to make up for my top having to be sent back, by the time a replacement arrives it will probably to warm to wear it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Apr 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/290455890

Another 15 mile pre work ride.

Same destination, different lid today


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (22 Apr 2015)

A lovely 35 miles in West Yorkshire. Featuring cream tea in Jackson Bridge.


----------



## Dirk (22 Apr 2015)

44 gloriously sunny miles today to Torrington and back.
Narrowly missed running over an Adder and a lizard. Saw woodpeckers and butterflies, Egrets and Shell ducks. Leaves coming out on the trees and the wild garlic is sprouting. Stopped at the Puffing Billy for a cuppa and a flap jack before making the return journey. Result on two accounts - Mrs T's knee held out and I finally found where the odd creaking sound was coming from on my Focus Cayo............... it was my helmet strap rubbing on the polystyrene inner. Been driving me mad for miles!


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2015)

Biggest ride of the year today, 96 miles out to the blue egg, lovely grub and cake was great, A nice pleasant day with two friends. Beautiful fields and we past some lovely thatched cottages.https://www.strava.com/activities/290462953


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Apr 2015)

Another day dawned with a glorious ray of sunshine into my bedroom and another ride followed.

Life has gone green overnight





I spied this farmhouse along the way and decided to take a 'my eye's view' shot of it from the recumbent trike.





The tree is still fighting its battle.





"The Old Pale" in the distance, basically the highest hill around here so cyclists cycle up it.





A bit of a view and given I couldn't get away from the powerlines, I thought I may as well make a feature of them.





For @Mo1959 Life is going green. A horse chestnut tree...





And another for @Mo1959





My trike and I, well my trike.





A lovely white flowering cherry tree which I have recently started to pass after a minor diversion to do 3 sides of a square.
From here, life got interesting and the result was an air ambulance landing within 10m of myself and another cyclist. Sadly another cyclist (in a the group of 10) had misjudged a bend at the bottom of a fast descent and was in a bad way. The cyclist I came across was clearly in shock and I stayed with him until life sorted itself out. Cyclists had scattered to all the obvious points that an ambulance could arrive from to direct it to him. What none of them had really taken into account was the first responder arriving by helicopter and after it had done a circuit, had arrived at the conclusion where we were was the only place to land. The field with the horse chestnut above in was the best option, despite the farmers crop. The wheat/barley was only 3-4 inches tall and with no powerlines, a very low fence and plenty of clear access.... Once the other cyclist was with one of the crew, I left only to then come across an ambulance further down the road. A quick point to confirm which way they needed to go was all that was needed and I left. Sadly I won't get to know how he is, but I do know his wife is also a cyclist and was there at the time. I did offer to get my husband who had the morning off work to come and collect the bikes and we would look after them, but arrangements had already been made with the local pub. Fingers crossed for him.





Further on in my ride, and another hazard. But somehow, sitting in the sun and waiting didn't seem an issue and when the owner came out and apologised, all I could do was ask why. They needed the delivery, its a small single track road and I live up one that is even narrower and after the early issues, it really wasn't a problem.

16.7 miles at the same 8.3mph but my time was marginally faster.https://www.strava.com/activities/290373055
I may take tomorrow off, not sure.


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Another day dawned with a glorious ray of sunshine into my bedroom and another ride followed.
> 
> Life has gone green overnight
> 
> ...



Quite an incidental ride! 
Well done.


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2015)

Usual hop to the hospital today. I rode via Bowthorpe, Bawburgh, Little, then Great Melton, Hethersett and then to the hospital.




I suppose that you could say that it was the pretty route. It was a nice day for riding anyway. 11.7 miles in 51 minutes so averaging 13mph. Pleased with that. Not in a wild hurry and my hill climbing seems to be getting better. I'm not shattered at the top of a hill and I'm not in granny gear (not far off - but not actual granny)

I am well over my April Target so I've moved it. I need another 20 miles this month now. My 'smushing the target every month this year' pressie to myself arrived today. G3 Live in Concert - 1997. Been rocking out this afternoon.


----------



## Donger (22 Apr 2015)

*Just my usual 20 miler down the country lanes to Frampton and back tonight, but that's not the real story. This ride brought up my first thousand miles of 2015 in record time - in fact, to be precise, 1,002.1 miles by 22nd April in 33 rides.
(By contrast, my end of Apr totals for the previous 6 years:*
2009: 362.9
2010: 410.1
2011: 536.6
2012: 452.3
2013: 537.9
2014: 590.9
*Smashed it out of the park!)*

On the outward journey, I was so surprised to see a line of traffic at the little T junction in Longney, that I actually started counting the oncoming cars. Over the next 2.5 miles to the middle of Saul I wouldn't normally expect to see more than 3 or 4 cars coming the other way. Tonight I counted 62 of them, and they were mostly going much too fast, treating it as their own personal race track. I had heard something on the radio earlier about a crash between junctions 12 and 11A Northbound on the M5, so I guess this must have been related to that. Reckon the A38 must have also been backed up nose to tail, and the little lanes running parallel to it had suddenly become a rat run bypassing the A38 from Whitminster to Quedgeley. What is it about Audi **** and Beemer pilots that makes them think that their time is so much more valuable than anyone else's? Every time I came across a parked car I ended up doing a track stand while I waited for a safe moment to pull out, and on a couple of occasions I made eye contact with oncoming angries who just glowered at me as if to say "don't you dare!". 

Stopped at Frampton for a slurp of my drink and leaned on the canal bridge gazing across the Severn towards the Forest of Dean for a few minutes, and then set off back home, eager to ignore the traffic and get my 1,000 miles under my belt. What a difference. Only 3 cars in all (going in either direction) throughout the next 10 miles. By the time I got to Longney the road was so quiet there was a lovely big hare lolloping down the lane in front of me, and I came within 10 feet of it and made eye contact before it turned on the afterburners and shot off to one side at warp speed. Man, those things are fast!

Cheers, Donger.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Apr 2015)

4 of us out today. Stunning route by St Mary's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kempley, over the Marcles and along the Wye to Hole-in-the-Wall and a cafe stop in Ross-on-Wye. The wind got up for our return in a very non helpful fashion. We had great views from the ridge on the way to Linton. Then we took a lesser used set of lanes through the Gorsley "triangle". Mostly because navigating that triangle is always a lottery. No worries as we emerged unscathed. Legs were tiring as we returned. One of my longest rides this year so far at 71 miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2015)

4 miles on the indoor trainer, due to high 30+ mph winds outdoors. Would have gone earlier with less winds, but medical exams prevented that.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2015)

Home from work sun shining so out with the bike . Out through Newtown Linford up sharply hill ,left at old John car park down benscliffe rd right at the cross road and down pass the golf course and onto Cropston reservoir . nice steady descent saw me flying tonight . Through Cropston and back home . 9.8 miles done at a staggering average for me of 15.9 mph was just over 16 until the hill to my house . just lovely to be out in shorts and short sleeved top in the sun . Loads out on bikes tonight everybody had the same idea as me very little traffic in near perfect conditions  Home in time for tea pasta and meatballs I'm starving


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2015)

Feeling tired and achey, I only went for a ride today because it was my half day. Kept it to my old distance and route on the East Lancs path of 22 miles but I did it in a faster time than it felt. Still tired and achey when I got back but feeling better in myself and so glad I went. Windy with lovely sunshine. The grass verges are yellow with dandelions which cheered me. I had the sun behind me on the way back, which I always do on that path in the afternoons, but today I was exactly aligned with my shadow which was fun.


----------



## gavgav (22 Apr 2015)

My only chance for a ride this week and I'm away at the weekend, watching Shrewsbury Town hopefully clinching promotion at Cheltenham, so took one of my new regular evening routes.

I was hoping that Doug was going to join me (we go to the Lakes in 7 weeks time, with the bikes, and he's only done about 20 miles all year! So I'm trying to encourage him out) but he found an excuse/was late back from running an errand ,

I headed through Bayston Hill and came across @Rickshaw Phil out on a test ride after some fettling and had a quick chat before continuing over Lyth Hill and down to Stapleton and Ryton. This road was closed on my ride last Saturday, but the road closed signs had gone and therefore I took my favourite route down to Longnor, before coming across road closed signs there instead!! I ignored them and found the roadworks, which appear to be fixing the leaking pipe that had been spewing water out during my last couple of trips down there, but why the whole road was closed I really don't know as you could have got a decent size lorry past the hole.

It was then my usual route through Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop, Betton Abbots, back home. That ruddy easterly breeze was blowing yet again, seems to have been like that for about the last 2 weeks and so it was slow progress.

21.0 miles at 11.3 mph avg


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2015)

A rare tea time treat for me today. I haven't had much chance to get out midweek so seized the opportunity.
Just under 15 miles at an average of 12.6mph (another PB), about a third of it off road. Out to Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, cross country to Garforth, then up to Thorpe Park and then home.
There seemed to be a lot of flies out today though...


----------



## BSRU (23 Apr 2015)

BSRU said:


> A 69km ride this morning with 830m of going up.
> Legs complained alot going up the climbs, especially the cat 3 after 50km straight into the wind.
> 
> A nice easy 40mph downhill, shame about the climb before it and after it.
> ...


Excellent news about my jersey, Prendas Ciclismo are sending me a replacement today, that's what I call fantastic customer service.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2015)

I only had time for a shortish ride this morning..

Off around some of the local villages, with hoards of folk out celebrating St Georges Day (well, actually, there was no-one as usual....)













I did manage to pop into the farm shop near Earls Barton for a cuppa though, and a slice ofvery tasty home made Rocky Road cake.
Baked by the head chef from Rugby School, no less.. 

Back home for a shower and w*rk.. Boooo

15 miles in sunnier than expected weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/290956827


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Apr 2015)

Normal commute in this morning after a late night(saw Laura Marling at Cambridge cornex);had to stop three times again with a seat-post/shim interfarce problem,otherwise a pretty mundane run in. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/290885268


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2015)

I wasn't sure I would ride again today having ridden for 4 straight days without a break, but another clear sky and sunny morning tempted to me to go out and take it easy. Like **** I did...
I was out slightly earlier than normal which had the chance to catch the tail end of the rush hour traffic but everything was OK.





I'll be cycling past those houses very shortly.
I need to stop and remove my warmer layer before 9am this morning and was with S/S from then onwards. I expected to be chilly on the downhill sections but wasn't.





A nice fast downhill, but there is a 90 degree bend at the bottom and it is single track for little room for error, oh and it is a blind bend as well  but you can get some speed up on the descent.





Does my train look big on this bridge? 
At least the colours match!





I should have been paying attention to the fact that normally there is a brown horse in this field as well. Today there was not and further down the lane I was to meet it whilst I was taking a bend fast  and its rider wasn't paying any attention whatsoever. She was busy texting someone... luckily the horse didn't spook. As it was I had to politely call out 'Morning' to her to get her attention. I wanted a little more than 1 foot of space between me and her horse which was all I would have had when we were less than 3 metres away from each other had I not have gotten her attention. Her horse was plodding up the middle of a narrow 6 foot wide lane... recumbent trikes and horses are an unknown entity. So far most have taken the trike well, but were/are clearly curious, but 1 or 2 have spooked and not been happy.





Further on and someone's lobelia is now coming into full flower. OK, I've just realised as I typed this, it is not lobelia, what is it? I can't remember what it is called.... crap this morphine messes with your head!





And today's final photo... A field full of dandelions. I love them (when they are in someone's garden/field) and would really love to pick this lot to make some dandelion cordial. Lets just ignore the fact I can't walk, can't bend over and don't know who owns the field. That makes life boring!

Not much happened after that, other than 3 yellowhammers darting out of a hedge in front of me, numerous house martins and swallows. I think I had a couple of swifts as well, plus a flock of starlings (I'm assuming starlings because of the way they were flocking and the shear numbers a couple of hundred at least) over my house when I got home!

Finally, why the "take it easy. Like **** I did..." comment. Well for the first time on this 16.7 mile route, I made it home in under 2 hours. 1hr 57min making my average 8.5mph! My best yet.
https://www.strava.com/activities/290990078


----------



## anothersam (23 Apr 2015)

gbb said:


> How was yours....



Very satisfying and not at all schadenfreudesque. Tunbridge Wells to Tonbridge train stations (then London, when I finally got there). A truck had run into a bridge near High Brooms, prompting the conductor to suggest we find alternate means of transport. Fortunately I had mine folded obediently at my feet.




Actually this was yesterday; today has been a day of stationary R&R.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd be a bit worried going down that hill


tis a darn site harder going up it!   bottom gear grind and I have a very low bottom gearing on this trike!

this is the bend.... you can just see it in the rear view mirror. Where the sign post points to. The hedge gives it away.





I am getting the hand of the handling. We haven't had any rear wheel slides yet - don't think my back is up to that personally.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Apr 2015)

Hot and sunny and I have the day off.

Shorts and short sleeves and away I go for a training ride, trying desperately to improve fitness for the TdY Sportive. There is a time limit on it which means I will have to average at least 12mph over a very hilly 67 miles or I'll be riding back in a broom wagon  It's a bit of extra pressure I could have done without.

44 miles on todays menu, out past Birdoswald Roman Fort, then returning down past Banks Turret, Lanercost Priory and into Brampton. Worked my way back over past Talkin Tarn, then to Warwick Bridge and my usual route back.

I tried to press on a bit harder than I've done before on this route and, surprisingly I felt quite good at the end of it after 2500ft climbing. An average of 15mph leaves me cautiously optimistic 

http://app.strava.com/activities/291050820/


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Apr 2015)

Having given myself the day off for St Georges Day & following a lunch of English strawberrys I thought I'd make the most what looks like being the last sunny day for a while & get another ride in.

A little unimaginative I know but I decided on the same ride as last Thursday which I really enjoyed (apart from the dog chasing me!) as it was a route I'd not previously done in that direction before, so from home it was a quick(ish) dart across the forest to Godshill before turning up through the pretty villages of Woodgreen & Hale where the now leafyer trees provided some cover from the warm sun April sun.

Redlynch, Hampworth & Landford were the next destinations before heading back for home & a 35 mile round trip, completed 3 minutes faster than last week & in under 2 hours, yay!

https://www.strava.com/activities/291048203






The tree lined roads of Bramble Hill.






This is one way of keeping the grass cut on the village green at Hale.






The sun was all too much for this couple!


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Apr 2015)

A shorter ride again today for me, just 18 miles on the RT-58 around Staines, Chertsey & Weybridge. All roads of little interest so no pics today.


----------



## Basil.B (23 Apr 2015)

Felt lethargic this morning as I got up at 5am.
But while eating lunch, Always the Sun by the Stranglers was on the radio.
Inspired I was out on my bike within half an hour.
Did 41 miles in all, a lovely sunny afternoon!


----------



## Saluki (23 Apr 2015)

Nice ride today. 13.7 miles with Hubster. I took the route that I rode yesterday but joined up the ends. i.e. I didn't stop at the hospital but carried on through Cringleford and up Bluebell Road to home. I was aiming for the hour but ended up as 1:01:13. Poot! Hubster did well and I didn't have to keep stopping and waiting for him so his fitness must be improving a bit now.

The sunshine was lovely, we'd have stayed out longer, but it's Thursday and I have my half an hour  guitar lesson (and time in the works office) at half past 12. Out by 5pm so pretty good. I really love my Pro Carbon. The more I ride it, the more I love it (must change the handlebars for some 40cm ones soon, new bar tape too)


----------



## theloafer (23 Apr 2015)

legs were feeling leady this morning after wed ride but as the weather is about to change tomorrow I talked them into it,.....took me a while to make my mind up for a destination then settled on Northallerton as it poss where the Darlington 50 mile ride will be going in may I picked up the route at Neasham via GT Stainton -Sadberge-Middleton st George...only to be faced with a road closed sign  two cars came down so onward I went  after crossing the river tees at low dinsdale a cyclist appeared .... he told me that they were resurfacing the road and I could get past but needed to walk on the verge  
the workmen were fine but warned me to say off is it was still fresh and very hot(its like a snooker table)... as I just left Northallerton I noticed my front tyre was soft the p***ture fairy got me ...at scorton had a quick refuel stop (bad lad) 






just before Moulton





I avoided Darlington and went via cockerton green where I also like to stop before heading up the back road to Heighington

think its been warm today 





great to see kids outside and not on putters 





I tried to go past archers ice cream place ... but the bike just took control  (raspberry pavlova)





I did save some from the wild life 





longest ride this year 64 miles  https://www.strava.com/activities/291105449


----------



## postman (23 Apr 2015)

55 miles,some of it to say the least,i did not do it justice.5mph at one stage tired and the heat.Embsay Steam Railway.Just past Bolton Abbey.Little tale to tell after a couple of lattes in Otley,i was about to leave,when a school in Otley were throwing out their pupils.Two little oiks shouted ride it old man ride it.I was too tired to reply.


----------



## thetribe (23 Apr 2015)

A leisurely 16 miles in the sunshine after work, well leisurely was the plan but I found the wind at my back on the way out so stretched my legs a little. Wind in the face on the return so just took it easy, as the original plan had been. 16mph average out, 12.8mph average overall.

http://www.strava.com/activities/291169211

It really was a lovely afternoon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2015)

And a very happy St. Georges' Day to all !


----------



## Snoopeh (24 Apr 2015)

My rides usually consist of how far along the forth&clyde canal I can make it until my legs start to go then I turn back. Since I started cycling again and using an ap on my phone map my ride. My longest has been about 18miles I guess. But I forgot to turn the app on until just after Castle carry. Not far. But I'm still a chubster. Trying to use cycling something I enjoy a lot to lose weight. I have saw a couple of routes on the app ism using that I want to try but I don't think I have the legs for it yet. This Saturday though I am getting the train to Stirling with my steed and attempting to cycle home. So wish me luck. If I make it all the way home yet u can guarantee I will be celebrating with the finest bottle of tonic wine. Also in the the next month or so I want to attempt a trip to the carron dams and back. Quite far and hilly for me though struggling with hills right now. 

My latest trip was a 4.34mile cycle to work down the canal to work. Then a slightly slower 4.34mile cycle home past the kelpies. Which I must say is gorgeous now with the ground lights on the towpath now.


----------



## Cush (24 Apr 2015)

Yesterday. Rode to Southwaite Northbound services on the M6 via Wetheral, A6, Low Hesket and Southwaite. Picked up a shirt at Cotton Traders and came home via The Golden Fleece, Cumwhinton and Scotby. 22 + miles, great cycling weather and a good route on mainly quiet roads (but not A6) but with a couple of trying hills. One or two motorists,give me some funny looks riding through the service area but I was perfectly legal.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2015)

derrick said:


> Biggest ride of the year today, 96 miles out to the blue egg, lovely grub and cake was great, A nice pleasant day with two friends. Beautiful fields and we past some lovely thatched cottages.https://www.strava.com/activities/290462953


I'd have had to do the extra 4 miles...!.. 

Great ride though


----------



## Simontm (24 Apr 2015)

So another Toil day off so decided to head to the hills again. A 55 miler: Cobham, Ockham, West Horsley...then I went up Shere road (oof), back onto A24 to Holmesbury St Mary's...



then got a bit lost. Turned too early and ended up going up Leith Hill from the north!


back down then up again through Coldharbour (what a lovely village)


Then joined the pros route through to Dorking oops!
Anyway, over box Hill,




oxshott, a coffee at Giro then home.


----------



## Saluki (24 Apr 2015)

The sun was shining, despite what the BBC website said the other day. I didn't have much time this morning as I have to go to work, so I bobbed down to the hospital to meet Hubster, usual route plus the 2 mile cringleford loop. Nice and quick too. 28:25 so averaging over 14mph for 6.71 miles. I took my Aftershocks and had G3 Live (1997) most of the way, so good old rock music to get me up the hills.

Hoping to ride tomorrow, the afternoon should be OK. Sunday looks wet and miserable though.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2015)

Lovely little ride today after fettling the Full Sus for half an hour as I've not been out on it for a while. Just a lube up and a wipe down plus check the brakes etc.

No great dramas or issues, just a nice tootle around some of the local woods, trails and roads for an hour or so,






The farmer is growing Yellow Stuff I order to promote the growth of big black flies ready to eat in a short while ...
None yet, but they're lurking ready to dive down my throat at the first opportunity!!! 





I did a quick circuit of Lings Woods and saw that the local scrotes have been out with a box of Swan Vesta's to set fire to a few bits of it. Hopefully the weather front on Sunday will give everything a soaking so they'll fail in their endeavours for a while..

On my final mile of so home, I rode along Cut Throat Lane, a byway, and got myself an all time KOM on the downhill section 

A lovely 15 miles before w*rk.. Boooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/291579786


----------



## derrick (24 Apr 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I'd have had to do the extra 4 miles...!..
> 
> Great ride though


Was not to bothered as i had to take a ride out the same evening, so it put it well over the 100 for the day,
https://www.strava.com/activities/290676673:


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Apr 2015)

After yesterdays exertions, a short and easy one (it seems to help the soreness go away), and anyway I have a Brooks Cambium saddle on demo from the LBS to see if I get on with it. A Fizik Alliante that's on the Revolt is fine for brisk riding, but I wouldn't want to do a tour on it where I'd be riding slower.

Just 12 miles, but I was taking it really easy and I could admire again the beautiful part of the world I live in. It would take a hell of a lot to make me move from here, I mean this is but 3 miles from my door. 





The saddle was very impressive, even though I had the Aldi tights on (the ones with the pad in the wrong place) it was still comfy. I'll get out on it again soon with a better pair of shorts on and see how it really does. Looks like I could be buying one 

http://app.strava.com/activities/291637219


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Apr 2015)

I had to abort the planned imperial ton ride today (thick fog and very cold early on). So I did a 35 miler instead.

https://www.strava.com/activities/291671272


----------



## Rustybucket (24 Apr 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I had to abort the planned imperial ton ride today (thick fog and very cold early on). So I did a 35 miler instead.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/291671272
> 
> ...


 
Are you sitting in the Star?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Apr 2015)

No energy today. So I dragged myself out anyway and manged to find that the old body could still spin the pedals OK. Just a standard loop of 34 miles around the Strensham circuit. Bluebells in fine form in all the usual places. Strangely there was a SW wind. Those seem to have gone out of fashion in recent years. Is climate change changing back?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> A perfect day.



Surely not? No cake or pie


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Apr 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Are you sitting in the Star?


Yep, loyalty card and all that.

I'm off over to SWH (Grand cafe) in a bit.
a) I live there

b) it's happy hour.


----------



## Paul139 (24 Apr 2015)

Don't normally do group rides but one of my workmates suggested that I should go out with our local Cycles UK who organise evening rides through the summer months. They ran two groups. The fast group was to be 16mph and above and the slower group below this. They said we would all set off together and let the two groups naturally separate along the way. I intended to be stay with the slower group as I normally average around 14-15mph but found myself with the faster group! We did an nice ride round the lane with a distance of about 28 miles me and my workmate were the tail end Charlie's but to give them their due wherever the route diverted they would all wait and let us catch up. Really enjoyable evening, nice bunch of people and I managed an average of 16.7mph over 28 miles. Look forward to going again work and shifts permitting.

So after last nights ride I had a more gentle ride into town on my single speed did a few errands and treated myself to a bag of chips ( well I did burn the calories on last nights ride )
I stopped in the park on the way home which is in full spring bloom and looking lovely so cue the chance for a photo op with the bike and a bit of local wildlife who helped me polish off my chips.


----------



## vernon (24 Apr 2015)

A twenty five mile round trip comprising what looks likely to be my commute to work. I cheat a little bit by cycling into central Leeds to catch a train to New Pudsey then pedal to Buttershaw thus avoiding one heck of a long slog from the Aire Valley up through Bramley saving three miles of arduous pedalling. I cycle all the way home and have a short sharp climb out of the Aire Valley at Kirkstall before the final few miles back to Chateau Vernon in Meanwood. Mixing it with heavy traffic has been less problematic than anticipated and I've got a buzz out of the journeys. My Fad Lad at the Back jacket has been well received by motorists who give me an appreciative toot and a thumbs up as they overtake me.


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2015)

Just a short, 5mile ride today after OH scary moment last week, probably caused by "which was the coffee with caffeine in it?". Seems OK so may get her out on longer runs.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Apr 2015)

10 miles with the trailer and my daughter, Mrs Stan came along too, went to the park, shops and the scenic route. Caught a tan on my face!


----------



## howdenbiker (24 Apr 2015)

Went out for a 20 mile cycle first thing this morning, saw two barn owls including one that flew in front of me for a while then circled around before veering off. Also saw some hares, lapwings and loads of finches. Also came across this little knitted display for the TourDeYorkshire near Gribthorpe.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Apr 2015)

I wasn't sure how a ride would go, as various muscles were objecting due to a combination of hours in the garden shovelling tons of stone a couple of days ago and yesterday in London lugging a heavy bag around various places.
Decided to follow the East Lancs road (A580) towards St Helens and then across Burscough as had planned a trip including the harder side of Parbold Hill. The plan went out of the window when I missed the junction  and not having sat nav on my bike and only realising some way past, I then had to make it up as I went along.
Should by any chance, anyone from Salford HIghways Dept read this, the cycle/footpath alongside the A580, within the Borough, is one in name only. Please take a leaf from Knowsley Borough's example:




Anyway my a la carte ride took me through Kirby, Melling and Maghull, before heading in broadly the direction of home by taking in Bickerstaff, Rainford and a climb up to Billinge then across to Ashton In Makerfield and down to home. 
Glad I took my arm warmers and long sleeve top. Ride started off in sunshine but this quickly disappeared and the air was positively cooler by the end of the ride..
Ride cut short due to home committments but pleased with the 42 miles.


----------



## jhawk (24 Apr 2015)

Bazzer said:


>



That shoulder! That cycle path!  Such things I have not seen in many moons! (We don't have them in rural No Funswick.

I'm getting my bikes back over the weekend - still need to order a new tyre for my touring bike, before it goes into the LBS for a free tune-up!  (In exchange for some free publicity!) Can't wait to get back on the road! It's been a long six months.


----------



## Snoopeh (25 Apr 2015)

My only ride today. ( yesterday ) was the usual commute home from work which turned out to be an extremely wet one. The heavens opened. Not to a bad extent though. Despite the rain I managed a decent time for my uphill commute home despite my first fall of the year. Totally my own fault. Tried to cut across a piece of grass to fast and sharp. Needless to say the bike slid away from under me. Only thing hurt was me pride and it made me a tad wetter than the rain had made me already. But all in all a very enjoyable cycle home .


----------



## Spartak (25 Apr 2015)

Yesterday I rode out to Chipping Sodbury to visit my Dad, and stop off at Waitrose. 

Nice ride in the spring sunshine via Pucklechurch, Wapley & back thru Coalpit Heath. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/291640799

Bought some beetroot based products to help me on my ride tomorrow - the 90 mile White Horse Challenge Sportif.


----------



## Keith Oates (25 Apr 2015)

Today I met up with some local Chinese friends and visited some historic places which was all very good. We did also manage to ride 92 Kms in the brilliant sunshine.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Apr 2015)

Quick afternoon spin 14 miles at 13.7mph .out through Newtown Linford and on and up Polly Botts lane this climb is not getting any easier. On round the edge of Marfield and on to Thornton and down by the reservoir back to Marfield and back to home via Newtown Linford . Strange weather in 1 hour had brilliant sunshine ,cloudy and windy and a few spots of rain . one minute too hot and sweaty then cold come on weather make your mind up. Legs really feeling leaden today for some reason but managed to ride through it . not so many riders out today but everyone nice and friendly. Still managed a couple of PRS on strava one climb I've managed to get my time from 58 seconds down to 39 seconds  in a couple of months on strava


----------



## BrynCP (25 Apr 2015)

Just a quick 19 miles today: got soaked half way through by a downpour and heavy wind, unfortunately the roads in the area get lots of standing water very quickly due to the uneven nature so it wasn't a pleasant experience.

Takes me total yearly mileage to almost 1100 though, which is still far off what I wanted, and I weigh, on Earth, less than 13 stone for the first time


----------



## contadino (25 Apr 2015)

Woke up with a hangover. Did my chores, then decided to put the new tyres on my road bike. Then once they were bedded in nicely I thought I'd go for a short spin. Roads are deserted as it's Liberation Day. Only the second time out on this bike really so quite a bit of tinkering and adjusting still happening. However, I did remember to switch on Endomondo and even though I felt like I was taking it easy, I still managed an average or nearly 22kph over 18km, which given that I stopped maybe 3 or 4 times to adjust the quill and the saddle, is significantly quicker than my MTB (with slicks on.)

Anyway, the bike's running pretty smoothly now. Getting used to friction shifters on the downtube, having no brake levers right there when riding on the hoods (?). Need to get my back straighter as my old injury at the base of my back is playing up a bit.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Apr 2015)

A nice steady 41 miler, on the snotter ( because of all the heavy rain, and nasty weather that the weather forecasters forecast _really _accurately).







I stopped for an energy drink, some energy gels, and some moose (sic).





The weather turned awful ( heavy rain, winds, Armageddon )

https://www.strava.com/activities/292254056


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Apr 2015)

After three consecutive weekend rides going west & into Wiltshire I thought I'd have a bit of a change today & head north-east into the Test Valley area of Hampshire where, apart from the state of some of the roads, I always enjoy riding. 

Overnight rain meant taking the new Roubaix was out, (in case she melts!), so Roubaix 1 was prepared & I set off just after 10 o'clock in slightly overcast conditions & with a bit of a south-westerly blowing. 

The route I'd chosen was one that I haven't done since February & after a very brief encounter with the New Forest, (which means I avoid the deathtrap that is the A36), I headed up through Wellow, Awbridge & Kimbridge to Michelmersh where I pick up the A3057, a not very busy main road. Five miles later at the village of Kings Somborne its back onto minor & single track roads through Up Somborne, Fullerton & Longstock crossing the river along the way.

Lunch was taken on a picnic bench on the pleasant village green next to steam at Nether Wallop & suitable refreshed I continued & headed for home through West Tytherley, West Dean & Lockerley before another brief encounter with the forest.

62.7 miles & my fourth 100k+ ride this month (something I've never done before) & although this was the shortest & the flattest at just 2687ft of going up I think it was probably the toughest, I'm guessing due to the awful state of the tarmac (& sometimes lack of) & although no major climbs, a whole number of short sharp inclines which when you combine the two meant a great deal of concentration & gear changing was the order of the day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/292190782


----------



## Donger (25 Apr 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> A nice steady 41 miler, on the snotter ( because of all the heavy rain, and nasty weather that the weather forecasters forecast _really _accurately).
> 
> View attachment 86804
> 
> ...


Jeez! How fast must that moose have been going?


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Apr 2015)

Donger said:


> Jeez! How fast must that moose have been going?


No idea, but I bet it tasted nice.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (25 Apr 2015)

113km 919m Climb today on the Karpaz Peninsula
http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/balalan-getcikale-wwwbiketripcypruscom.html

Top banana ride !


----------



## Snoopeh (25 Apr 2015)

Just a little mess about today up Callender park enjoyed myself although it was very muddy in parts of the path. Took a few pictures which i will attempt to upload to this post, fingers crossed.












think they worked woooo,
Not that far or fast today but takes me to 31mile for the week and im happy with that.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2015)

My best ride ever, bar none!

I set off with my brothers Keith, Pete, nieces husband Mark and my lad Thomas this morning into a cold drizzle. It was all a bit grim as were dressed for the whole day, not just current conditions. At the top of Barrington hill Thomas had to stop for a blast on his inhaler...
A few miles later we rode up the long road to Great Chishill, then the next few miles were down hill. At Wendens Ambo I'd warned them about the cheeky little hill after a very sharp bend... Pete wasn't expecting Thomas to touch his brakes coming out of the corner! Oh the pleasures of group riding with a novice! On to Saffron Walden and a stop at Bicicletta for a brew and a pastry




The road up to Bartlow had only just been resurfaced and loose chippings were everywhere, not nice.
Out through Suffolk villages, dripping in blossom, verges thick with cowslips.
We stopped at the Affleck Arms in Dalham where the lovely landlady made us sandwiches










An up hill start had us going through beautiful countryside, through Chippenham, Isleham, then a turn into 4 miles of killer headwind into Ely where we met Jo and Joyce at the cutter ferry pub for a drink-75 miles done.
The reason they met us here was so that if Thomas wanted to bail out, he could. His longest ride being 41 miles. Currently he is out of shape, he's been on tablets for 18 months that a side effect is weight gain and he's a lazy bugger to boot so nobody would have blamed him. Jo asked what he wanted to do........

"I may as well complete it..."

To cut a long story short he has just done 103 miles with a sprint at 94 that left us for dead. I just hope this inspires him.

He's inspired me today. I'm as proud, and in awe as can be!

Edit- forgot to say that the average speed was 15mph!


----------



## AndyWilliams (25 Apr 2015)

(yesterday)

*Slough -> Brentford on canal, then back.*

Went for a ride on the MTB with a mate I'd not seen in a while. Both on diets so a good blast was needed.
Some poor guy rode straight into the canal, his fault, going too fast on a bend 





Langley


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Apr 2015)

A milestone for me today - my first 30+ miler since getting back into cycling earlier this year, ending up at 31.14 miles.
Out through Scholes, Barwick, Potterton, across the A64 towards Bramham, up to Wetherby, then looping back on the bridleway on the opposite side of the A1M through the woods to Boston Spa before picking up NCN R66 back to Bramham, up Town Hill, then back onto R66 and down to Aberford, through Parlington Woods and on to Garforth, then up to Thorpe Park before getting back on local roads to home.
Getting near home I noticed that I'd only done 29.7 miles so added on an extra loop including the outer reaches of the Leeds - Bradford Cycle Superhighway to push me through the 30 mile mark.


----------



## AndyWilliams (25 Apr 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> A milestone for me today - my first 30+ miler since getting back into cycling earlier this year, ending up at 31.14 miles.
> Out through Scholes, Barwick, Potterton, across the A64 towards Bramham, up to Wetherby, then looping back on the bridleway on the opposite side of the A1M through the woods to Boston Spa before picking up NCN R66 back to Bramham, up Town Hill, then back onto R66 and down to Aberford, through Parlington Woods and on to Garforth, then up to Thorpe Park before getting back on local roads to home.
> Getting near home I noticed that I'd only done 29.7 miles so added on an extra loop including the outer reaches of the Leeds - Bradford Cycle Superhighway to push me through the 30 mile mark.



Well done Dude - feels good huh!!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Apr 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> Well done Dude - feels good huh!!



It sure does, thanks - and to celebrate I've cracked open a bottle of Sharp's Doombar.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2015)

Ullesthorpe the destination 46 miles the journey, our eldest was treating his Mum to a day out in Liverpool today so once I'd dropped My Good Lady off at the station I had the day to myself. Out of Coventry following my usual route through Wood End Shilton and Withybrook to Monks Kirby, I rode through Claybrook Parva and through Frolesworth, the other side of Frolesworth I turned toward Leire to do a loop through Ashby Pava and back to Frolesworth then on to Ullesthorpe. Leaving the garden Centre I turned right and right again and rode a short section of the A5 before turning right on the roundabout towards Pailton turning off just before the village to ride past the radio station over the motorway down to Harborough Magna, turning left onto the Easenhall road I then turned right then picked up the road through Cathiron and followed the road alongside the canal into Brinklow and on past Coombe Abbey and into Coventry. A cold windy day where the weather couldn't make its mind up, a bit of sun, a bit of cloud, a hint of rain in the air at times, the rain never came to any more than a few spots here and there, fun on the way out with the wind, hard work into the wind on the way back.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2015)

4.5 miles this day, as it was my day for training in CPR at work, and with some other things to do as well, I had only time for a short ride, which was just as well as the mercury barely got above 50F or 10C, with driving wind, and quite a bit of rain this morning, which stopped a bit this afternoon so the wind could pick up a bit more in time for my ride. No flybys on Strava today, I was the only one out there.


----------



## iancity (25 Apr 2015)

Trying to increase mileage, normally do a quick (well, slow actually) 8 mile route before work most days, but had a bit time this morning so went on one of those "see where it takes me" rides. Ended up doing 22 miles through some lovely Northumbrian countryside, well pleased with myself, but alas no photos, sorry....will try harder next time :-)

https://www.strava.com/activities/292414914/


----------



## Geoff Crowther (26 Apr 2015)

Just 7 miles this morning in brilliant sunshine, if a little cool. Only a short ride cos I just wanted to reacquaint myself with how the Sherpa feels fully loaded.

Bimbled from Hayfield down to New Mills along t'main road then back via Thornsett. Couldn't resist giving Sitch Lane a go. I cycle it regularly but never before with all this weight. Result! No problems. Lowest gear o' course.

Now, she's back in the garage, waiting for Friday and the small matter of driving down to Lands End. See here: www.farnotfast.blogspot.co.uk







Life is good. I hope as many of you as possible are out enjoying this beautiful weather today. I'm taking my lovable, limpy lab out for a walk this aft.
Smile!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2015)

Yesterdays ride posted today as usual...

A shortish ride around the local lanes and Pitsford Reservoir in pleasant, but breezy, weather. Nice enough for shorts, but I donned a light fleece top to keep the chill off my torso.






One of the streams that feeds the res, and the first nettle stings of the season to get this photo 






One of the well tended gardens in Ecton, just down the road from the Worlds End.

22 miles, taking me to 109 for te week (and I might get the chance to pop out later once I've taken Granddaughter to the park for a few hours this afternoon.

https://www.strava.com/activities/292331354


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Apr 2015)

21 and a bit miles, in order to complete a couple of Strava challenges (Specialized spring classics challenge, and April MTS)

That's 1225 Km's in 40 days (I got it with 16 days to spare) and 1250 Km's in a month (I got it with 4 days to spare). 

https://www.strava.com/activities/292736284

I saw a lot of people doing something called 'running' apparently







Southampton 10K run and half marathon.. Not my bag, but fair play to them.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2015)

Yesterday was my attempt to break my record of 220 miles for the longest distance I have ridden. It was the Oasts & Coasts 300KM Audax in Kent.
It meant an early start at 4.30am as it was a 15 mile cycle to the start in Meopham. It was raining when I got up and after munching on brekkie it abated somewhat to fine drizzle by the time I had left. Meeting up with @Trickedem & @frank9755 the first part of the route was some Kent lanes I know all too very well, including backing up on myself from my route in to the start. It wasn't cold, far from it, but there was a heavy mist and sometimes drizzle to contend with. Zip up the windcheater, unzip the windcheater and repeat. By the time we had got to the Ashdown Forest the mist came down really heavy and the climb to the summit not helped by heavier rain which made for very interesting descent into Uckfield for the first control. By the time myself and Tim got to Battle at 70 miles in, the rain and mist had disappeared and whilst having brekkie we could see the sun coming out. Things were looking up





From Battle we turned east and with the fantastic tailwind was pushed along the marshes at a fantastic rate of knots. We were averaging a 19/20mph average over a 30 mile stretch without even trying. Times like these don't come along often but when they do, you make the most of it. it's bloody fantastic and more then makes up for the not so nice weather on the first leg of the ride. It's what makes riding a bike so enjoyable.





But there's always a sting in the tail and that sting is the climb of Capel Le Ferne and up and around Dover Castle. Boy oh Boy they were tough, made even tougher by now having 120 miles in my legs.

Dover Castle - You can see by the flag at how windy it was up there.





From Dover it was nice to give the legs a rest as we descended to sea level and followed the coast northwards. The seaside towns all passing buy in a blur. Walmer, Deal and Sandwich. Through Minster to Burchington turning west into the headwind cycling along the seawall all the way to Reculver. A horrid headwind making for tough going.






On to Herne Bay where a control at Mackaris Ice Cream Parlour meant glorious milkshakes and sticky cake type things all round. And so to the last leg home. From Whitstable to Hollingbourne. A route I know only to well from doing it so many times on the SMRbtH. But this did mean traversing Seasalter and the Graveny Marshes. A road so hideously boring and dull. I think having had to ride it so often and usually with a soul destroying headwind. So it was a case of head down and just get to the junction for Faversham and from Faversham to Hollingbourne a really nice 15 miles of rolling Kent lanes making for some really nice cycling. By now it was getting dark and by the time we hit the Hollingbourne Info control it was full on darkness. Thank gawd for Tim's dynamo lighting which had more lumens then a WWII searchlight. A godsend in the country lanes with all the potential pothole hazards.
It didn't take long to get to the last info control, local knowledge being a wonderful thing meaning there was no hanging about. By this time raindrops started to fall and slowly got heavier. Of course with rain comes grit sticking to tyres, grit sticking to tyres meant one thing.. a puncture. 10 miles from the end...how very annoying. We were lucky to find a little shelter to be able to change the tube out of the rain. I couldn't find the cause of the puncture so had to hope that the tube held for the rest of the ride. And it did. We got back to the Meopham control at 10.15pm. 15 minutes later then I envisaged due to that damn puncture. Plenty of food was on offer and I tried my very best to eat every cheese roll that was placed on the table.

45 minutes later I was back out on the road to ride the 15 miles home. The rain had stopped and it was still quite mild. So didn't rush and just took it easy through the country lanes. Some for the 3rd time today. I got home just a little after 12 midnight. A long day indeed.

So.. 217 miles for the day. I wanted to top 220 as that was my previous longest ride record. But you know what? I had such a brilliant time that I really wasn't bothered about beating it. I just pootled home knowing I had just ridden one of the very best cycling routes I have ever done.

It's the Oasts and Coasts Audax. I will be signing up again next year and so should you.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yesterday was my attempt to break my record of 220 miles for the longest distance I have ridden. It was the Oasts & Coasts 200KM Audax in Kent.
> It meant an early start at 4.30am as it was a 15 mile cycle to the start in Meopham. It was raining when I got up and after munching on brekkie it abated somewhat to fine drizzle by the time I had left. Meeting up with @Trickedem & @frank9755 the first part of the route was some Kent lanes I know all too very well, including backing up on myself from my route in to the start. It wasn't cold, far from it, but there was a heavy mist and sometimes drizzle to contend with. Zip up the windcheater, unzip the windcheater and repeat. By the time we had got to the Ashdown Forest the mist came down really heavy and the climb to the summit not helped by heavier rain which made for very interesting descent into Uckfield for the first control. By the time myself and Tim got to Battle at 70 miles in, the rain and mist had disappeared and whilst having brekkie we could see the sun coming out. Things were looking up
> View attachment 86886
> 
> ...



Cracking ride!!! Chapeau..


----------



## 13 rider (26 Apr 2015)

Ride of three parts today .group ride planned start at 9.15 .up early so out at 8.15 set off for a few miles and hills before meeting up.so out through Newtown Linford and up sharply hill into Swithland and on through Rothley to meeting point. Group growing in numbers normal two mates Andy and Steve and newbie Jason (@Teddsie) and another Phil .bit of a mixed ability group.so route planned with a couple of stops to regroup .Down Swithland lane to Rothley Station and through Cropston .I stuck at the back with Jay as the quicker guys shot off. Right in Cropston and over the reservoir where we picked the group back up. On passed the entrance to Bradgate park where with passed a fellow work mate and biker but today he was out running quick wave  as we were travelling in opposite directs . On pass the golf course and the slow uphill drag to the crossroads .Jay took a quick breather here (he's not used to hills) .on towards beacon where me and the other Phil swopped roles he stayed with Jay so I had a quick blast on and up beacon hill.Got to the top then went back down to check on Jay .he was halfway up spun round and rode to the top with him
(well done Jay ) down the quick descent through Wood house Eaves and into Quorn .cross the river into Barrow and on to Sileby and back to Mountsorrel .first Steve dropped of at home then Jay (14miles done 11.8 mph) .Then retraced the route back to Rothley were Andy turned for home then in Cropston the other Phil turned for home so part three a few more miles so retraced route back towards the golf course but turned back to Newtown Linford and back down sharpley hill through Newtown and back home . 36 miles done at 12.8 mph. Lovely ride in lovely weather that nicely warmed up as we were out . Loads of bikers out today


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Apr 2015)

Just had a very nice 3hr mtb session..proper tired now with a thumper headache..
i need to drink more when im biking.
fantastic dry trails and a clean bike.

@ianrauk outstanding ,cant imagine what 200odd miles would be like in a week let alone a day..


----------



## gbb (26 Apr 2015)

Ive been under the weather all weekend, lethargic, slightly iffy stomach....just not on it at all. Wife asks if I'm going out today..I reluctantly think no, its not wise while I feel like this, them change my mind and go for a steady few miles.
Despite not pushing hard, still surpringly managed 19.5 miles at 14.7 mph average...which tbh, I'm quite happy with..and feel better having got out there.
Plus, wind (well strong breeze) from the north...I'm riding east/west so never really got any help with a tailwind.
Nothing outstanding, bit very pleased.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Apr 2015)

meta lon said:


> Just had a very nice 3hr mtb session..proper tired now with a thumper headache..
> i need to drink more when im biking.
> fantastic dry trails and a clean bike.
> 
> @ianrauk outstanding ,cant imagine what 200odd miles would be like in a week let alone a day..


It's fine, until the following day.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Apr 2015)

35 odd miles around Warrington and Frodsham with one of my local shop social rides. Great little group, relaxed pace, lovely coffee n cake stop and the bike done good, as usual!

Fecking freezing headwinds at times though!


----------



## Simontm (26 Apr 2015)

So my, err, recovery ride turned into a 40 miler up round Heathrow, Hayes and Hillingdon then round Datchet, Wraysbury, Staines, Laleham, Shepperton home.

Nice 15/16 mph average - the wife wasn't too impressed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2015)

Having already missed out on ColinJ's forum ride last week I didn't want to pull out of another one so despite the very unappealing forecast got myself and the knockabout bike out for @nickyboy's ride to Llandudno yesterday.

Having looked at the proposed route when it was announced it occured to me that if I rode from home and joined at the Eureka Cafe lunch stop (northwest of Chester) the mileage would be quite similar to starting with the main group. It would also fulfil an ambition to ride from home to Chester (and would mean a less early start as I wouldn't have to rush to get myself and bike to Manchester Piccadilly for 9am )

My route started on familiar roads up to Ellesmere before heading up the A528 then onto the lanes through Holly Bush, Worthenbury, Shocklach, and up to Farndon. From here I turned west then north through Rossett, Pulford, Belgrave and Eccleston which brought me into Chester by a quieter and more picturesque way.

The trip to Chester was pretty straightforward apart from a couple of missed junctions which added distance I hadn't intended. The south-westerly wind helped more than hindering, so I was able to move along briskly if not fast and the couple of showers I passed through weren't bad enough to consider putting on waterproofs. There were stops for flapjack at Ellesmere and at Farndon plus quite a few more for checking the map.

I'd made good time to Chester but then it all went a bit wrong as I tried to negotiate my way on the quiet route I'd planned to the Eureka Cafe. I'd printed out a cycling map of Chester beforethe ride so had something to refer to but even so found it confusing as the map isn't entirely clear about where the paths connect and the signage ranges from excellent to absent.

I found my way in the end, getting on to the greenway, and off at the right place in Blacon, heading for Saughall. This had all taken much more time than expected and I was now worried I'd be late at the cafe and holding everyone else up. A sudden deluge while riding through Saughall didn't help the mood and finding the main street closed due to resurfacing (and a rotten, lumpy job they were making of it) was the icing on the cake.

The cafe (60.4 miles) was reached to find the few people who were due to start there but not the main body of the ride which we later found had been held up by @Cubist's crash.

The chance was taken to chat and eat then the other riders eventually started to arrive substantially later than intended.

We realised that it was unlikely that we'd make it to Fish Tram Chips before closing time (our target for the end of the ride) so a group of us including @Crackle, @rich p, @pubrunner, @mike3121 and @Origamist set out (others had already made a start)

Using the knockabout bike and having already done 60 miles I was a little worried about keeping up so was pleased to find the legs still feeling pretty good and that the pace of the group was comfortable. None of us had a GPS programmed with the route so we were winging it a bit however the signage for route 5 was fairly good, although we'd have missed one junction if I hadn't remembered it from the ride notes.

As we were joining the main roads again a group of cyclists appeared from our right - these being the rest of the group who'd obviously taken a more direct way to catch up. We tagged on to the group and were on our way down the A548 which as was stated in the ride notes isn't particularly scenic but does take us the right way.

Not much to say about this section other than the traffic behaved and we had the first signs of fatigue as a couple of riders dropped back. By the time we got to the turn for Talacre we were missing a few people. Here Nick was getting a little frustrated that he was the only one with a working GPS and ended up having to lead to make sure we headed the right way on the paths. Now we were off the main road the riding was great. It was possible to chat a bit more and enjoy riding through the dunes...... and the rain.

Somewhere along here @I like Skol picked up a puncture and stopped to fix it saying he'd catch up when we stopped at the cafe in Rhyl.

At Prestatyn the path turned towards the sea and along the front. There is a really wide smooth promenade as part of the sea defences which made for good riding and would have been even better had it not been wet and cold. The sand needed a bit of care though. Best not to ride through it if possible - my front wheel washed out on one patch and I'm not quite sure how I kept it upright.

At Rhyl we lost a couple more riders, found the cafe was closed and had to take a detour because the sand across the path was too deep to ride.

The coastal path is generally about as flat as anyone could wish but on the next section there are a couple of hills which are short and sharp. The knockabout bike is nicely low geared but not everyone elses is so there was some pushing involved. By the time we got to the last of these I was definitely running out of energy so it was nice to drop into Llandudno at last.

The cloud bank was finally moving away by this point so we saw Llandudno promenade in a nice evening sunshine. The place has been smartened up quite a bit since I was last here (a few years ago now) and seems very appealing. I will come back and visit again.

Getting up the final climb to the tramway station, the chippy had stayed open an hour later than normal especially for us. I can't express how much that was appreciated and the fact the food was really good just finished the ride nicely.

While waiting to be served there was a crash and I turned to see @mike3121 lying on his back with the bike waving in the air. All that way and he suffered a crash on the last hill. (There was an impressive bit of grazing but I understand no serious injury)

A great day out despite what the weather threw at us (to give an idea of how cold it went in the afternoon, there was a fresh dusting of snow on the hills just inland ).

106.9 miles for the day at 12.7 mph average. 





A good display of blossom while leaving Shrewsbury





Taking a break by The Mere at Ellesmere.





Looking towards Wales from somewhere near Shocklach. The showers are starting to gather.





Getting wet in Chester..........





.........but it didn't last long. The knockabout bike by Grosvenor Bridge.





Well met at Eureka. @mike3121 and @pubrunner





Escaping into the dunes after a long stretch on the A road.





Lovely weather on the prom at Prestatyn.




Well surfaced coastal path and our goal is in sight  (even if it is a long way off still).





Again, a thankyou to Fish Tram Chips for staying open late to feed us. Very nice it was too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2015)

Three rides today, just over 33 miles on my own this morning, followed by just under 30 miles with our lass then a final 22 miles again on my own this afternoon.


----------



## BrynCP (26 Apr 2015)

Out to the coast today; unfortunately my "back road" route is closed for bridge repairs so I decided to go my old route, via the main 'B' road. It's been a while since I went that way but it's fairly pleasant, a constant stream of traffic but never have any problems until the caravans being towed come out (some drivers tend to forget they have the caravan when they pull back in). Sun out all the time, but the temperature sure dropped in the shade.

Not sure where my energy came from today, but I really pushed hard speed wise and completed the 43.4 mile loop in just over 2.5 hours, an average moving speed of 17.1mph. It would have been higher if not for the heavy traffic when I got back into Hull.

That takes this weeks total mileage up to 155 miles / 9hr 20 minutes of cycling. Week ahead looks wet and windy.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2015)

Medium club run, spent most of the time pulling at the front but it was enough for me today !
67 miles
http://www.strava.com/activities/292865792


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yesterday was my attempt to break my record of 220 miles for the longest distance I have ridden. It was the Oasts & Coasts 300KM Audax in Kent.
> It meant an early start at 4.30am as it was a 15 mile cycle to the start in Meopham. It was raining when I got up and after munching on brekkie it abated somewhat to fine drizzle by the time I had left. Meeting up with @Trickedem & @frank9755 the first part of the route was some Kent lanes I know all too very well, including backing up on myself from my route in to the start. It wasn't cold, far from it, but there was a heavy mist and sometimes drizzle to contend with. Zip up the windcheater, unzip the windcheater and repeat. By the time we had got to the Ashdown Forest the mist came down really heavy and the climb to the summit not helped by heavier rain which made for very interesting descent into Uckfield for the first control. By the time myself and Tim got to Battle at 70 miles in, the rain and mist had disappeared and whilst having brekkie we could see the sun coming out. Things were looking up
> View attachment 86886
> 
> ...



Cracking ride  Is the 13,000 calories in the graphics the amount you took in eating the cheese rolls


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Apr 2015)

Having had 2 days off the bike because my back was hurting too much, this morning's sunshine was enough to make me chance a ride with the option to bale if needed (yeh, right...)
I very quickly established that despite the glorious sunshine () it was exceptionally chilly () and I was seriously wishing I had worn anything in the way of gloves, which I had not!
My OH also decided to join me for a ride, so any hills we encountered had the usual hill repeats for him much to the bemusement of one or two other cyclists we met along the way. We also ran into or should that me cycled into the route of a major cycle event - I have to confess I have no idea what it was but we were about 10 minutes before the peloton was due through first time around (OK found this "Cheshire Classic Women’s Road Race"), so we quickly scarpered going down the route the wrong way! 







Visibility is good today after yesterday's rain.






From there we got to see a lapwing displaying in a field not far from us, which confused a number of cyclists who passed us because they couldn't fathom out why we were stopped and staring at a field.  Oh well, their loss. It was great to see and hear it calling and displaying. It has been a whilst since we last saw one that closely. We used to get them where we lived in Surrey and could watch them to our heart's content. Now we get quite excited when we see them. 

Luckily by now the sunshine was making inroads on the chilly wind and life had warmed up a touch. By the time I got to the end of the route, I really needed to have removed another layer.
At the bottom of a nasty narrow climb, I had to stop for 2 horses. My OH had managed to pass them on his road bike, but my trike was a touch too much for them despite both the riders recognising me and knowing last time their horses had been fine. Today they were showing all the twitchiness and warning signs that trying to pass them on a 6 foot wide road with steep embankments and me going uphill wasn't going to happen. They did apologise for stopping me at the bottom of a steep hill which was nice, but unnecessary of them.

A slightly slower ride today (16.7 miles), but I still managed an average of 8.1mph. https://www.strava.com/activities/292827579
I'm not out again until Wednesday now, and if the weather is reasonable, I'm going to try for a 20 miler!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2015)

Sorted the pics ^^^^^^


----------



## howdenbiker (26 Apr 2015)

Did 61.7 miles today which equals 99.7km, how annoying!! Did a circuit north against the freezing headwinds (even saw frost on some cars) to Stamford Bridge then back to Pocklington taking in a mini circuit to Millington woods and home. Saw buzzards, curlew, a herd of roe deer. Stopped off at Breighton airfield for a couple of pics, didn't think much of the passenger seat on the biplane! The jet is the gate mascot for the airfield russian Aero L-29 Delfin.


----------



## Glow worm (26 Apr 2015)

Just a short one here this afternoon out on the fen. 14 or so miles.






Swaffham Bulbeck Lode in the gloom.

It did gradually get brighter though still chilly. I was not in the mood for dealing with traffic, so chose the quietest possible routes.






One of my favourite quiet tracks. The soil is almost black out here.

After Upware, I dived down another track and saw my first two cuckoos of summer. They were close enough to hear the 'bubbling' sound of the female. It was a cracking day bird wise with my first UK redstart and heard a 'booming' bittern- only my second ever and a first around here. Then 3 late fieldfares. Not often you see cuckoos and fieldfares on the same day.






Wicken Lode.






One of my favourite spots for a brew.






On the home straight a bridge in Swaffham Bulbeck. Disappointingly my occasional thigh muscle pain returned during the ride spoiling it somewhat. It can leave me grounded for up to 2 weeks. I managed to ride through it so I'm hoping it was just a twinge.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Apr 2015)

After yesterdays heroics, and with initially leaden legs I just did a steady 17.82 miles this morning.
Gloriously sunny, but a _lot_ cooler than it looked and with a stiff breeze to slow me down on a couple of quick sections, for a change I headed out to Thorner, up the hill and on to Bramham and then straight up Paradise Way (no Town Hill today...) and onto NCN R66 down to Aberford and through Parlington Woods. Not fancying the climbs to Garforth and then Thorpe Park, I headed across the bridleway on Garforth Golf Club (what's all that about - a load of blokes out in ridiculous clothes on a Sunday morning?) and down to Barnbow Lane where instead of taking the easy option and turning left, I turned right and climbed the bridleway up the hill, joining Bog lane and eventually emerging at the Coronation Tree in Scholes. A quick blast up Main Street and then down Wood Lane and local roads to home.

After a brew I got the bike on the stand for a wipe down and cleaned &lubed the chain while the sun was shining. By this point things had warmed up considerably, so I put Phil Collins _No Jacket Required_ on while I worked...


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Apr 2015)

Commuting today, but taking the long way back to give the Brooks another test. Bit breezy out there, as I found out when I turned back into the wind at Warwick Bridge 

The sunshine was nice though 

Still liking the saddle, I think I have it a bit too much up at the front, so I've altered that and we'll give it another test before I have to take it back to the shop.


----------



## Spartak (26 Apr 2015)

Great ride today on the White Horse Challenge Sportif in aid of Water Aid. 

Starting in Shrivenham it took in some of the biggest hills in the area inc. Broad Hinton, Cherhill, Ramsbury & Uffingham. 
The climb of Uffingham - Dragon Hill was timed ! I managed to do it in 6 mins 30 secs. 

I managed the whole 90 miles in just under 6 hours !

https://www.strava.com/activities/292870639


----------



## Archeress (26 Apr 2015)

Not much cycling recently as my partner and I had to make our way to Falkirk for a funeral. Got out today though with the cycle club for a novice level ride. The day was dry but chilly, requiring a base layer under my cycling top. We made our way out through Winterbourne, Frampton Cotterell and Coalpit Heath heading for the acorn cafe at Westerleigh. It is a good cafe with good food options.I had a couple of poached eggs on toast. The cafe also has a few resident birds too. Low point of the ride was the bloke sat in his car at the entrance of the cafe fiddling with his sat nav. It looked like he had pulled off the road rather than leaving the cafe as he was parked parallell to the road. We as a club decided to go round him rather than wait for him, the road outside the cafe being rather busy we had to wait for a gap to pull out as we were going straight over. As it was my turn to go, the nobber decided to lean on the horn of his car, not just once, but three times in a row. I stopped, fixed him with a stare while some of the other club members commented negatively in loud voices. In my own time, I pulled out, and as soon as I was away, there was the noise of a car being pulled away very quickly, along with lots of wheel spin. The remainder of the ride was uneventful, with the pleasant surprise of the first bridge east of Bristol Parkway now being open for cyclists after being replaced in preparation of the electrification of the rail line.

The club enjoying breakfast.





The cafes wildlife.




Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/292813233

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Smithbat (26 Apr 2015)

Had a lovely afternoon yesterday on the Phoenix Trail. Cycling and geocaching = me being happy


----------



## Rustybucket (26 Apr 2015)

too tired for a full report.

*Wiggle Ups & Downs 100mile sportive*
A really well organised ride today & really enjoyed it! - I stupidly decided to do the below on my Silver steel CDF = (Heavy bike) - very tough up the hills. I wanted to complete it in 6 hours 30 mins - but it took me just under 7 hours.
Very nice countryside & country roads. KILLER HILLS - 100miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/292918462


----------



## Saluki (26 Apr 2015)

After a busy day yesterday with no real chance to go out on the bikes, we got out this evening for a quick 9.24 miles. We headed off to Bowthorpe, then Colney, up the hill to the hospital complex (I offered to leave hubster there, ready for dialysis tomorrow at 7am. He gave me a look) then past the hospital to where the new estate meets the A11 and along the cycle path to Cringleford, and then down the hill to Bluebell Lane and along there for a wee bit.
Then we decided on a little detour and rode up Southpark ave, along the ring road for a couple of hundred yards and back to Bluebell via The Avenues. Then home.
A steady 44 minutes riding then back to finish moving the Axolotl tank to it's new position. I've decorated behind where the old fish tank was. We decided to ride when we did, to give the paint a chance to dry.

If I can do 12.4 miles between now and midnight on Thursday, I shall have broken 200 for the month. I know that's not much but it's only April and I'm not normally this fit at this time of the year. Work starts properly in May


----------



## vernon (26 Apr 2015)

After a lot of faffing I finally got out to do a fifty six mile loop on my Flying Gate through Wetherby, Tadcaster, Cawood, Selby, and Garforth. I'd not cycled most of the roads on the loop for several years and I saw places through a fresh set of eyes. Despite being a sunny day it was decidedly chilly and I never got to remove my wind stopper layer for the entire ride. The homeward leg was harder because of a cold headwind but nevertheless I'm pretty happy with my 11.5 mph average speed rounding off my first 100 miles week for ages.





Tardis at Wetherby police station.





John Smith's brewery, Tadcaster





The remains of 15th century Cawood Castle





Selby Abbey





Thatched cottage at Monk Fryston. Thatched building are quite rare up north.


----------



## Katherine (26 Apr 2015)

36 miles in the beautiful sunshine and cold winds. I didn't get more than a bit warm with 2 layers on, very glad of the full gloves too. 
More energy today, so I did my East Lancs path route with all the extra loops and diversions. It's lovely to see how much everything is greening up. I can barely see through the hedges now. 
This field is at my turn around point at Haydock, by the junction with the M6.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2015)

13.1 miles my distance this day, through rolling countryside to the grocery store for pasty ingredients, as that's what is on for supper. (rutabaga, not turnips). Quite windy, but a few degrees warmer and nicer than yesterday, and I saw a few riders out there as well, including a few running up and down a Strava Segment. I was on the Specialized Hardrock today, as I haven't figured out what racks I'll be using on the Sirrus, or if I'll just be using my Cannondale Bugger Trailer with that'un. In all, a fine day for such an errand, and fine dividends to be reaped.


----------



## jhawk (27 Apr 2015)

Finally got the bikes back in my possession!  Will be doing some checks tomorrow, then hopefully headed off for a quick ride!  Can't wait to get riding again! Will be taking a few pictures of the bikes once I've got them back up to normal order.


----------



## arranandy (27 Apr 2015)

Not today's ride or yesterdays but my ride on Saturday.

The word epic is often over-used to describe a bike ride but the ride I did on Saturday can only really be described as epic. I did the Mallorca 312 - a 312km cycle sportive around Mallorca.
It was the hardest day I've ever had - mentally and physically - on a bike. I really don't know where to start writing my summary of the day. Maybe I'll just let the stats speak for themselves but I'll add that I went through the full human scale of emotions - joy, elation, frustration, pain, a bit of sorrow and I'm not afraid to admit that I shed a few tears with about 20km when I realised that I was going to finish and finish well inside my 12 hour target time. My official finish position was 589th out of 1700ish finishers but that doesn't really matter as I proved to myself that I have the physical and mental fortitude to do a ride like this.

Anyway here's the Strava
https://app.strava.com/activities/292466107

And a photo of me after I'd finished with my finsher's t-shirt


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2015)

A ride weekend...there's loads of pics and banter about my Manchester - Llandudno ride over on the ride thread and Rickshaw Phil's posted here already so I won't bore you with that one.
On Sunday, having got soaked and frozen on Saturday, I rode Llandudno -Holyhead. Amazingly, the day dawned bright and sunny. Heading NW of course what I didn't want was a NWerly....that's exactly what I got so it was going to be 70 miles of headwind. Massive breakfast and then on my way. The NCN5 takes you from Llandudno to Anglesey but it's fiddly and difficult to follow. I made a couple of smallish mistakes along the way but not too bad. Views were lovely








This is Llandudno South Shore looking over to Conway. Thankfully the cycle route takes you largely around rather than over those hills

There are two bridges that connect Anglesey to the mainland. The Menai bridge is this oldest and the one I took






Anglesey is great for cycling. Not too hilly but plenty of rolling up and down to keep it interesting. Very rural and the main A55 keeps all the heavy traffic off the smaller roads. Even on Sunday afternoon it never felt busy. Some of the little lanes were wonderful






Almost at Holyhead I started to feel hungry again. Found a little café in Treaddur Bay and proceeded to order Minted Lamb Burger & Chips, diet coke. Then felt I could squeeze in a bit more so had some carrot cake and a pot of tea. What was amazing (considering the terrible weather we had at the end of the Llandudno ride) was the sun trap of the café was so good I overheated in the sun and had to strip off to my thermal. Quick 5 miles to Holyhead train station then a 4 hour ride home, changing at Chester and Manchester. Little glass of red when I got in then crashed out. Weekend total was 170 miles, all of into a headwind. I hate you Weather Gods!!!!


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2015)

Well I enjoyed the single-speed debut ride so much yesterday I thought I'd 'flip' the wheel and have a short go on the fixed cog.

One word- scary!!!

Anybody want to buy an 'as new' track cog?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2015)

With a bit of ice on the car windscreens first thing, I guessed it be a chilly start to the day! Beautiful sunshine though, and no wind worth bothering about.
I set of at about 09:00 ish on the Defy2 to call into a mates house for a coffee before riding some miles around the south of Northampton with him.
We set off by 10:00, got a mile or two down the hill, and Garry realised he'd forgotten his bottles. Quick spin back up the hill to his, get bottles, nip down the hill again to get on our way.
We used the old A43, now a bit of a back road since the dual carriageway, but we did come across an Eastern European artic driver following his twat-nav down a country lane that does, if you're brave in a truck, join up with the main road... Our route took us through Stoke Bruerne, Blisworth and eventually across to Salcey, where we actually didn't stop for cake, for a change!






I had to start heading in the direction of home, as I needed to finish my ride by midday, so we took a fairly direct route back to Northampton, only pausing to say goodbye as our routes separated. He was out for the day, partially in training for the Cambridge 100 this weekend.

I got home on 40 miles and would have loved to have been out for the rest of the day. Sadly, w*rk has got in the way of life again  Booooo...
Nice to get out on the Defy, as I've not used it since December.

https://www.strava.com/activities/293492673


----------



## jhawk (27 Apr 2015)

Aaaaaaaaand, the weather is crap. Supposed to be crap for the rest of this week. Until it jumps up to THIRTEEN degrees next Monday.


----------



## Spartak (27 Apr 2015)

arranandy said:


> Not today's ride or yesterdays but my ride on Saturday.
> 
> The word epic is often over-used to describe a bike ride but the ride I did on Saturday can only really be described as epic. I did the Mallorca 312 - a 312km cycle sportive around Mallorca.
> It was the hardest day I've ever had - mentally and physically - on a bike. I really don't know where to start writing my summary of the day. Maybe I'll just let the stats speak for themselves but I'll add that I went through the full human scale of emotions - joy, elation, frustration, pain, a bit of sorrow and I'm not afraid to admit that I shed a few tears with about 20km when I realised that I was going to finish and finish well inside my 12 hour target time. My official finish position was 589th out of 1700ish finishers but that doesn't really matter as I proved to myself that I have the physical and mental fortitude to do a ride like this.
> ...



Bravo @arranandy


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Apr 2015)

A few rides to add on from last Thursday.

Had a later finish at work so did a commute home on what is usually the busiest road but was nice and clear at the time I left;nice tempo and the seat-post held firm this time;

https://www.strava.com/activities/291242765

Saturday was the club run with the moderate/quicker group;started with a full downpour for the first few miles,was then sunny at St Ives and on the return leg but cloudy again back home;

https://www.strava.com/activities/292278980

Today a steady commute in as I felt a bit weary with some strange segments on strava(gps glitches I presume);

https://www.strava.com/activities/293401904


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Apr 2015)

arranandy said:


> Not today's ride or yesterdays but my ride on Saturday.
> 
> The word epic is often over-used to describe a bike ride but the ride I did on Saturday can only really be described as epic. I did the Mallorca 312 - a 312km cycle sportive around Mallorca.
> It was the hardest day I've ever had - mentally and physically - on a bike. I really don't know where to start writing my summary of the day. Maybe I'll just let the stats speak for themselves but I'll add that I went through the full human scale of emotions - joy, elation, frustration, pain, a bit of sorrow and I'm not afraid to admit that I shed a few tears with about 20km when I realised that I was going to finish and finish well inside my 12 hour target time. My official finish position was 589th out of 1700ish finishers but that doesn't really matter as I proved to myself that I have the physical and mental fortitude to do a ride like this.
> ...




Gave you some Strava kudos for that


----------



## BSRU (27 Apr 2015)

A late start this morning due to the freezing conditions and some over indulgence at the weekend.
Managed a good 121km with just over 1000m of going up.

Last time I rode that route it was overcast and grey, not today though.





Eating some angel cake to aid my recovery, especially my legs.


----------



## PatrickPending (27 Apr 2015)

Another my ride yesterday - 205Km to the vale of Belvoir - Managed to miss an organised event as kept coming across red arrows and a 'king of the hills' sign (up cuckoo hill). Still had fun - longest ride of the year - 2107m of climbing, and apparently 3739 calories used. The route? Blaby - Great Glen - Gaulby - Houghton on The Hill - South Croxton - Great Dalby - Whissendine - Wymondham - Waltham in the Wolds - Harby - Granby - Elton - Flawborough - Staunton in the vale - Bottesford - Belvoir - Croxton Kerrial - SaltbySproxton - Wymondham - Pickwell - Somerby - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Tur Langton - Saddington- Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Parva Willoughby Waterlys - Blaby - Photo taken just north of Croxton Kerrial


----------



## contadino (27 Apr 2015)

Yesterday I took my new bike down some of the back lanes to see how it deals with a slightly less than optimal asphalt. Anyway, it wasn't an issue really for the bike, although they left me totally knackered. These roads were about 50% tarmac and 50% gravel-filled pot holes and have been regular runs for me for years on a MTB. On a 35 year old sports tourer, with no suspension and a sight less air to cushion the shakes I tired much quicker than normal.

Anyway, the good news is that I can keep using the little back lanes. The bad news is that I need to get a helluva lot fitter before August when I'm heading to Tuscany to take a spin around the white roads of l'eroica before going to England for the C2C.

Oh, and I'm rather chuffed to have figured out that I can reach the brake levers from 'on the hoods'. Just about.

Anyway, my back is giving me jip since getting this new bike, so I raised the bars a little which made things a bit more comfortable when I went out this afternoon. I still feel like I'm reaching way too far forwards so I'm going to try shifting the saddle forward a bit to see if that helps. If I need a shorter stem it'll be a nightmare to sort out so best to investigate all other options before heading down that route.

And to be honest I'm getting a bit bored with these little 20km circuits. I want to get out and do some real distance but I kinda think I really need to get my position on the bike sorted first.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Apr 2015)

I was cursing this morning, bright blue skies, not a cloud insight and could I go out for a trike ride? nope...

So after seeing my new consultant and sorting life out - it officially stops on this thread again in 2 weeks time  I spotted an opportunity to get a ride in between my parents arriving and me getting home again... so I took it and took my lunch with me and set off right out of the end of my lane to see if I could actually manage the short sharp climb up to the lights. And there started an really strange day with the first of the cyclists who wouldn't say hello to me. Really odd. Overtook me and wouldn't say hello, but then none of the others did today either - really odd.

Off down the rat run, a rural B road that is used as a race track during rush hour and school run time and worth avoiding, but I was well outside of those times, however it didn't stop some idiot nearly running the oncoming vehicle off the road whilst overtaking me!





One of the little rural roads, with the Pennines in the distance.





Then on to familiar territory - the Whitegate Way and some wild garlic or Ransoms.





It has turned green since I was last here!







Almost my first Pink Campion this spring. Not the best shot in the world, but I find it difficult to stand still enough to take macro style shots now and there was nothing handy to hold on to!





The view behind at my chosen lunch spot!





And in front... I had actually planned to have lunch at the mere, but the bench was in use and whilst I had no plans to use the bench, I had planned to use the area to the side of it to sit in the sun on my trike and eat lunch out away from the house - the first time I have done so in over 6 months!





And my trike. I have 2 weeks more use of her and then I am off her for a while. I don't know how long for at the moment, but all I can do is make the most of the next 2 weeks irrespective of the weather. But I won't be able to get out tomorrow I don't think, unless I get lucky and can work out how to take a packed lunch with me. I think that is something I am going to have to work on.

So just the 11.4 miles squeezed in between a consultants appointment and my parents visiting, but not long after taking that photo, someone turned down the dimmer switch on the sun and it went cold and well, dull. The weather front arrived. https://www.strava.com/activities/293533047 8.7mph!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great photos


See the finger went in especially for you!


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2015)

OH decided that she had to try to catch up with my ride the other day. So we set off in a northerly direction along the canal. In this direction it is quite noticeable how much more bumpy the ride is, plus you are going uphill. As we get further north the bridges change from being fairly modern constructions to the humpback, beloved of the motorist. In the six days since I rode this way there's been a lot of growth and everywhere looks greener. Once again, when the sun was out it made for brilliant reflections.







With lots of white fluffy clouds in abundance - you could make up a song.






The railway passes close by for a lot of the route.






You could almost imagine they were hanging up to dry






One of those low bridges in the distance.






This lonesome goose seemed to think we might have something to eat.






The heron seemed far less friendly, maybe it was because we interrupted its plans.






It stalked off, demonstrating that it really is shallower away from the towpath.

Oh, I forgot. 9.3miles (to take in a visit to Sainsbos) average 5.5mph


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Apr 2015)

162km & 2283m Climb today in the Kyrenia Mountains Northern Cyprus. Bloody Marvelous!
http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.com/2015/04/between-twin-castles.html


----------



## mooseracer (27 Apr 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> 162km & 2283m Climb today in the Kyrenia Mountains Northern Cyprus. Bloody Marvelous!
> http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.com/2015/04/between-twin-castles.html



I rode those mountains last year and found them "challenging". Hoping to get out to Kyrenia again in June if the hip/fitness is good enough to warrant the trip.


----------



## surfdude (27 Apr 2015)

my first 20 mile ride since my back went in October . only done 129 miles this year but things feeling good so hoping the miles will increase . only thing i want to know is has gravity increased since i last rode as the hills nearly killed me .


----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 Apr 2015)

mooseracer said:


> I rode those mountains last year and found them "challenging". Hoping to get out to Kyrenia again in June if the hip/fitness is good enough to warrant the trip.



They are tough...but worth every second of it! Yesterdays ride is without doubt the best scenic ride I've ever done anywhere. June will be *very hot *here!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Apr 2015)

Nice sunny commute in today with a pootle along the riverside cycle path;city section had some added moving chicanes apart from the usual walkers,runners and rowing coaches;











Planet X taking a break in the Cambridge sun;






Finished with a stop for provisions at a posh supermarket;this is Cambridge and standards have to be kept.







https://www.strava.com/activities/293984252


----------



## Archeress (28 Apr 2015)

Just a little loop for me today, 11.5 miles. Very windy however so it made it hard going. The horses at my usual stop declined to come and see me, so I ate the apple I had taken for them later on with a view of the old Severn Crossing in the distance. Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/294045169/overview






Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2015)

mybike said:


> OH decided that she had to try to catch up with my ride the other day. So we set off in a northerly direction along the canal. In this direction it is quite noticeable how much more bumpy the ride is, plus you are going uphill. As we get further north the bridges change from being fairly modern constructions to the humpback, beloved of the motorist. In the six days since I rode this way there's been a lot of growth and everywhere looks greener. Once again, when the sun was out it made for brilliant reflections.
> 
> View attachment 87094
> 
> ...


I love your photos. Thank you. 
The heron especially is excellent.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I love your photos. Thank you.
> The heron especially is excellent.


Deserves consideration for the Cycling Photo Challenge.


----------



## mooseracer (28 Apr 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> They are tough...but worth every second of it! Yesterdays ride is without doubt the best scenic ride I've ever done anywhere. June will be *very hot *here!!


Yes, it was June last year that I was there - I think the heat was what made the climbs so tough (that and the fact I was on a clunky hired mtb). If I go this year I'll take the road bike with me as out of towns the roads are superb.

Not that you need telling that!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 Apr 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Yes, it was June last year that I was there - I think the heat was what made the climbs so tough (that and the fact I was on a clunky hired mtb). If I go this year I'll take the road bike with me as out of towns the roads are superb.
> 
> Not that you need telling that!



I find the climbs (like anyI guess) are much easier when you are familier with them. It's a mind game mostly, the heat isn't going to help, which is why we dont ride in June July august, but if yoy know the climb well you can judge it and pace it better. Riding a new climb in 40c+ could be tough. Yep, the roads all over Northern Cyprus are superb, especially away from Kyrenia/Famagusta towns....the mountain roads are superb as well, even the one lane narrow ones, the entire place was designed for road cyclists withoutt the planners even knowing it lol!


----------



## jhawk (28 Apr 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Nice sunny commute in today with a pootle along the riverside cycle path;city section had some added moving chicanes apart from the usual walkers,runners and rowing coaches;
> 
> View attachment 87146
> 
> ...



Those cows are on the moooooooooove!

... I'll get my coat.


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I love your photos. Thank you.
> The heron especially is excellent.



Thank you.

We seem to have a few herons on the canal, sometimes seen perched next to the fake one in a tree that I imagine is designed to dissuade it.


----------



## Donger (28 Apr 2015)

*My ride a couple of days back:* With the help of a bargain hotel deal and cashing in our Tesco Club Card points for a crossing on Eurotunnel, Mrs Donger had arranged a short trip to France for a couple of nights in the Pas de Calais. Better still, she even said "_You can take the bike if you like_".
Woohoo!  Didn't need asking twice. (That girl's a keeper).

As the travel dates got closer, so the weather forecasts got progressively worse. Never mind. I was determined to enjoy it anyway.
Turns out I needn't have worried, as the Met Office had it totally wrong and it was gloriously sunny (though breezy) and mild on Monday.
Got up at stupid o'clock to start my ride from Wimereux before dawn. The whole town was still asleep apart from me.




Set off up the hill and along the coast to Ambleteuse, navigating old school, using my trusty "flatnav" device.




It was a lovely ride through the dunes, with occasional views across to the English coast. The above path apart, Ambleteuse itself had probably some of the worst road surfaces I have come across ... lots of potholes and cobblestones worthy of Paris-Roubaix, but I ventured down to the seafront to take a look at the "Fort des Caps".




Carried on past Audresselles and hung a left for cap Gris-Nez in glorious sunshine, with spectacular views of the White Cliffs of Dover.




Rode down to the sea's edge, before riding back up a nice sweeping hill to the old German bunkers and blockhouses on the clifftop.




Still almost nobody around by the time I reached the carpark, so I was able to cycle out along the footpaths and boardwalks between the bunkers of Hitler's "Atlantic Wall" and take in the views on my own.




If anyone is getting homesick by this point, here's a gratuitous shot of dear old Blighty:




Turned the bike around and headed off back to our hotel in Wimereux, deciding to take the inland route along some little country lanes through the fields. Suddenly discovered quite how strong the North wind was that I had been battling through on the way North, as I shot along the lanes at 25-30mph, overtaking a tractor with ease on my way. Loved it so much, I stopped only once for a photo..... but the views were great all the way.




Wow! What a ride. These are the sort of days that remind me why I do all the repetitive training rides in all weathers. When you get a glorious sunny day and a bit of unridden road ahead of you on your holidays abroad, it is just fantastic to be able to go exploring with confidence, and know that you can get up any hills you come across. *This was a glorious ride, and one that I'd recommend to anyone who can get themselves across the Channel for a day trip.* I think it is only about 35 miles along the D940 coast road all the way from Calais to Boulogne, so anyone who can do 40 miles in a day could get themselves from the ferry port at Calais to Cap Gris-Nez (or just beyond) and back in a day. Up above Cap Blanc-Nez near Escalles the D940 throws in some lovely S bends and a long sweeping descent (Southwards) or climb (Northwards) to add some further interest without ever getting quite steep enough to deter hill haters. All the villages along the way have snack bars and cafes, and I reckon it would be a wonderful day out on a bike.
*Here is a map:*




I was planning to do a second ride before breakfast the next morning. Unfortunately, one look out of the window revealed birds flying backwards and a selection of national flags flying so straight they looked like they were made of sheet metal. Must have been a 40-50mph West wind, and it just wasn't safe. A couple of hours later, it had died down quite a bit, but a little group of young kids were playing footy on the beach, and every one of them was still bending it like Beckham with every touch. Never mind. You can't have it all. I was so glad I took the bike anyway, because Monday's ride was among my very best in the last 7 years since I started cycling. Loved it, and recommend it. *Go on, give it a go!*
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2015)

Today was the day I had my first 20 miler planned. It has taken a while coming and to be honest, when I woke to rain on the windows this morning, I was less than impressed, but the weather got steadily better through the morning and by 8:30am was looking decent. A quick venture out to unlock the trike very quickly told me how warm it was not and I very quickly revised my clothing wisely putting on long fingered gloves as it turned out.





It is looking nice behind me!
My initial route was as before, so there were no surprises and I was soon making progress and heading through Delamere Forest, somewhere I haven't been to for quite a while. After Delamere Forest, I turned off up a road I hadn't done before, so the next series of ups and downs came as a bit of a surprise to me and more accurately my legs! I knew this route had more climbing in it, that was the whole idea, but I sat in my bottom gear for rather longer than I was expecting!





Time for a snack I think! And why not do so with a view? Some closeups. I love the light in the next 2 pictures.










A break in the clouds and suddenly the landscape is transformed...

From there it was out for more climbing and yet more climbed and roads I don't know and somehow haven't been on before. I think I might have to do a lot more exploring as part of my getting fit and getting back out doing distances again... I could enjoy it.




A chance glance left on a left hand bend and well I just had to stop. I know its the inside of a bend, but its a quite country lane and I've not had any cars come passed have I?





A slight scrambled onto the grass verge (no more than a couple of feet from my trike) and well, I know the 1st picture is what I saw, but somehow it is the 2nd picture that my mind remembers!

After here, it was onto lanes that were vaguely familiar and then onto lanes that were completely familiar. I had rigged the route so that the first half was challenging and then the 2nd half was something I already knew and knew how much energy was needed for etc. I hadn't counted on the weather mind you. Up until now, I had managed to avoid all the squalls coming through. The last half hour of the ride wasn't so lucky with 2 such squalls getting me and both included hailstones which I wasn't really ready for.





Whilst I was stopped to take this picture (and there would have been more if the camera card hadn't filled up  ) 2 cyclists stopped alongside my trike and started to talk with me. I was at this stage doing the drunk can't walk in a straight line act - holding onto a gate for support and working out how to get back to my trike an entire 1.5m away but on grass. Part way through the conversation about trikes and recumbents came the comment "Are you SatNavSaysStraightOn?" . @Tail End Charlie  it was nice meeting you and I do hope you didn't get as wet as I did when that next squall came through and that you had a good ride! and apologies for not remembering the name - I am horrendous at them. I really thought I had remembered it right up until I started making the sourdough! 

20.5 miles with 955 feet of climbing...7.9mph, I guess not too bad. http://www.strava.com/activities/294733608


----------



## Fubar (29 Apr 2015)

Donger said:


> *My ride a couple of days back:* With the help of a bargain hotel deal and cashing in our Tesco Club Card points for a crossing on Eurotunnel, Mrs Donger had arranged a short trip to France for a couple of nights in the Pas de Calais. Better still, she even said "_You can take the bike if you like_".
> Woohoo!  Didn't need asking twice. (That girl's a keeper).
> 
> As the travel dates got closer, so the weather forecasts got progressively worse. Never mind. I was determined to enjoy it anyway.
> ...



Flatnav - love it! Great photos and write up


----------



## Fubar (29 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Today was the day I had my first 20 miler planned. It has taken a while coming and to be honest, when I woke to rain on the windows this morning, I was less than impressed, but the weather got steadily better through the morning and by 8:30am was looking decent. A quick venture out to unlock the trike very quickly told me how warm it was not and I very quickly revised my clothing wisely putting on long fingered gloves as it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 87224
> 
> ...



You'll be on the August tour yet


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2015)

Fubar said:


> You'll be on the August tour yet


possibly not with the op due on the 11th May. 6 weeks (?) off the bike, end of June and then start recovery?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Apr 2015)

It was me who spoke with you @SatNavSaysStraightOn ! I had read your thread about getting a trike and saw you with what I thought were binoculars and know that you contribute on the wildlife thread and I put two and two together. Nice to meet you, your trike certainly looks well kitted out.
We got a little wet but sped on to Delamere and stopped at the station cafe.
Hope things go well over the next few months.


----------



## Fubar (29 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> possibly not with the op due on the 11th May. 6 weeks (?) off the bike, end of June and then start recovery?



Ach that's a bummer - sorry been busy so not "up to speed" on developments. Must Try Harder @Fubar!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> It was me who spoke with you @SatNavSaysStraightOn ! I had read your thread about getting a trike and saw you with what I thought were binoculars and know that you contribute on the wildlife thread and I put two and two together. Nice to meet you, your trike certainly looks well kitted out.
> We got a little wet but sped on to Delamere and stopped at the station cafe.
> Hope things go well over the next few months.


Apologies and thank you. I even looked on strava flybies and only ended up with names rather than usernames! And it seems that pair was not yourself and your friend because they didn't go on to Delamere or the café!
Best Wishes SNSSO

Edit: I have actually seen a lapwing in that field, but I don't think it has stayed there sadly. But there are quite a few in the area.


----------



## Poacher (29 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've seen a lapwing today:
> 
> View attachment 87242


Yer daft coot!!!!!!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I've seen a lapwing today:
> 
> View attachment 87242


Surely that's white faced egret


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2015)

Eurasian coot, found from Oz to UK.


----------



## derrick (29 Apr 2015)

47 miles today was supposed to be more, but we got rained on blown about and it was cold, So we stopped in a cafe in Hertford for a warm up then set of towards home, Then the weather started to clear so we took the long way home, Ended up in the pub in bright sunshine, turned out a nice ride in the end,


----------



## Katherine (29 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Today was the day I had my first 20 miler planned. It has taken a while coming and to be honest, when I woke to rain on the windows this morning, I was less than impressed, but the weather got steadily better through the morning and by 8:30am was looking decent. A quick venture out to unlock the trike very quickly told me how warm it was not and I very quickly revised my clothing wisely putting on long fingered gloves as it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 87224
> 
> ...


Awesome milage.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> Awesome milage.


Thank you. I was surprised at how good I felt when I got home today. None of the legs are dead and no energy problems which have plagued me recently. It will be interesting to see how I am tomorrow when I try to do the same again, but probably in the afternoon. The weather is not looking good in the am and better in the pm . I may as well make the most of it especially as I have physio coming to me in the am!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2015)

12.7 miles today, in the bright sunshine and 22C(71F) temps. Rode the preferred route toward the lakes, got to my turn off crossroad and returned home, as I really didn't have time for a trip round Lake Bloomington. I also had to fit in yard work today, and errands. But a great ride just the same.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual...
With the weather turning out as forecast, I'd arranged to meet a mate at the Windhover pub at 10:00 for a few miles up towards Harborough.
I was hoping to get the bike out at about 08:00 and take a longer route to our meeting point, but as it was persisting it down, I wimped out and sat around until 09:00 and, with waterproofs on, rode straight there, with a bit of a wiggle round Pitsford Res. The hailstones just as I left were an added feature of the start of the ride! Still, Rule ~9 and all that....







Alan arrived slightly dryer than me as he lives a bit closer and was able to wait till the rain stopped.






The Waterloo café is just past the two tunnels and does really decent cake and coffee (Even the cake was Lemon Drizzle)






Back through the tunnels, we met a group of ramblers heading north.






Sadly, my bike died as we rode through Brixworth village. The rear hub, well, the pawls, ceased doing their job so I had no pedalling power!! Alan rode of into the distance to get his car and return to Pitsford, handily nearby, and pick me up about an hour later. Nice view whilst waiting though!

Back home on 35 miles to strip down the cassette and hub. Hopefully fixed as I'm out on it (locally) today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/294729043


----------



## Saluki (30 Apr 2015)

Quick belt round the block this morning. Just 13.6 miles but it makes my April total 201 miles. Not a huge amount by CC standards but not too shoddy for me in April. I'll do some proper riding next month.
I just popped through Bowthorpe to Bawburgh, up the hill and over the B1108 to Little Melton, along to Great Melton and Hethersett and home via the old Norwich Road, Cringleford and then along Bluebell. 
Headwind all the way to the Hethersett turning but much nicer coming back. My legs know that they haven't been out since Sunday and that I was being a lazy cow. I knew that I'd never get out later today as work and then I have people coming round to look at some stock I am selling, and I really wanted to break 200 this month.


----------



## BSRU (30 Apr 2015)

A short be hilly 57km with 830m of going up this morning, sunny but cold.
In the hilly part, the first 36km went up 630m, 17.5m per km(92ft per mile), probably the hardest 36km I've ever done.
Included my first ride up Snap Hill, a 17% climb used in the local hill climbing competition, my time almost twice the time taken by a former British national hill climb champion.

Snap hill, the easy lower part, that tree on the left is when it starts to get steep.






Now off to buy some cake, if my legs will let me after inflicting lots of pain on them today.


----------



## Archeress (30 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Today was the day I had my first 20 miler planned. It has taken a while coming and to be honest, when I woke to rain on the windows this morning, I was less than impressed, but the weather got steadily better through the morning and by 8:30am was looking decent. A quick venture out to unlock the trike very quickly told me how warm it was not and I very quickly revised my clothing wisely putting on long fingered gloves as it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 87224
> 
> ...



Lovely pictures, I agree on the beautiful light. I was thinking of you the other night when I was watching the Gadeget Show on Channel 5+24. They had an Ice Trike on there with fat wheels in one of their challenges. Best wishes for a smooth recovery.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## dan_bo (30 Apr 2015)

Last night's drop back into Manchester. Ten minutes later and the sting from the hailstones was bloody painful.


----------



## Archeress (30 Apr 2015)

My ride today was the usual loop down to North Common for my CBT. My depression has deepened in the last week with self harm thoughts becoming more prevalent so it was a tough session.

Back to the ride though, I had put some new tyres on last night, opting for a pair of 700x25C Continental Gatorskins. Now call me silly but the ride seemed a lot quicker on these new tyres. I did according to Strava, 20.2miles in 1hr 37min, knocking 5 minutes off my best time, which by my reckoning makes it about 5%. Of course I could also be a little fitter. Only downside to the ride was a smallish flytip in one of the lanes in Hambrook. I did my civic duty and reported it online to the council.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/295379550

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Apr 2015)

Work has unfortunately been getting in the way this week so I took advantage of a couple of free hours & some reasonably fine weather to get a few miles under my belt this afternoon.

So with limited time (& little imagination) I headed to the northern edge of the New Forest & did a reverse variation of the the route I've done the last couple of mid-weeks along the nice quiet lanes of Furzley, Landford & Hampworth to Redlynch before heading west for a while through Hale, Godshill & Woodgreen & then back across the forest & through Nomansland & Furzley again for a 35 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/295391761/overview






I now know where to come for my mistletoe next christmas!






Thankfully the wildlife is mostly friendly around here as I wouldn't fancy arguing with those horns.






The youngsters were slightly more curious than mum who was quite content to carry on feeding despite an annoying cyclist taking photos!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2015)

Todays ride posted today, for a change!

After repairing my Marin from yesterdays aborted ride, due to the pawls in the hub not doing their job, I was hoping the bike would behave itself on todays jaunt. I did have a spin around the block to test it, but as the ride was challenging in places, a 'round the block' might not have shown up the deficiencies in my skill at repairs!! 

A mate that I haven't ridden with before offered to show me a 20 mile loupe of Harleston Firs and Delapre that he does quite regularly. I know the Firs a bit, as I've done quite a few rides around it, but as he and friends built a fair few of the trails thee, I rode loads of new bits!
There are some lovely downhill and wiggly trails between the trees there, with some more technical twists and turns that make you concentrate or you'll be flying into the undergrowth! I must confess, I've taken flying lessons there before, but not today 






The pic shows 7 miles of The Firs, part of the Spencer Estate that includes Althorp House. It's still a working woodland, so the trails quite often get vanish due to tree felling and coppicing. Today they were all fine though.







From here we dropped through the town centre to Delapre Woods, a relatively unknown area of downhill and singletrack fun! There's maybe a mile or so of riding in these woods.
On the way along one track, there were a youngish couple, who must have been quite warm as their clothes seem to have fallen off. I didn't think it was that warm to be honest! I only had time to spot that the lass appeared to be a natural brunette before we rode past with a cheery 'hello' from us, and a squeal from the young lady. The things that go on in the woods sometimes... Whatever next 






As we were nearby, we popped into the café in Delapre Abbey for a drink and a slice of cake to sustain us.
No pics on the ride as we didn't really stop much.

The whole ride. Back home on 25 miles with mainly decent weather, though the wind was quite strong over the open fields as we rode to The Firs from town, and a burst of rain after the café stop that only lasted 10 minutes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/295319170


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Apr 2015)

100metres with 0m climb today around the resort car park in Norhtern Cyprus messing with seat post and multi tool


----------



## Spartak (30 Apr 2015)

Two rides today, firstly rode with Little Spartak to school taking a longer route than usual enjoying the morning sunshine. 

Then at eleven myself, littlest Spartak ( on her bike seat ) & Mrs S. rode to Warmley for coffee, and I couldn't resist the smell of bacon frying in the cafe !

The Warmley Waiting Room cafe must win the award ( if there was one ) for most improved cafe of the year


----------



## DCLane (1 May 2015)

Tim (my 10 year-old) and myself will be riding Shibden Wall later this year.

So for practice we went up Batley's Station Road cobbles a few times; they're rough and steeper than it looks here.

The result? He won 2-1


----------



## Keith Oates (1 May 2015)

Went out in a fresh breeze this morning but managed 52 kms to test out the new Shimano shoes I bought earlier in the week.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickyboy (1 May 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> Went out in a fresh breeze this morning but managed 52 kms to test out the new Shimano shoes I bought earlier in the week.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You seem to have gone completely native Keith. I spend a lot of time with my Chinese clients removing ! exclamation ! marks ! from ! their ! communications !!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (1 May 2015)

NO, they are copying me.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2015)

Lovely leisurely ride over towards the village of my birth, Dunning in Perthshire. A couple of phone snaps from the little road coming back down towards the village. First showing the gorse in bloom and the second looking down towards the village itself.


----------



## BSRU (1 May 2015)

Just a short 48.63km with 607m of going up, last year this route would have been on of my longer rides.
Weather was strange, the sun was out but it was cold especially in the shade plus the cold wind was quite strong today.
Having a rest for the weekend so hopefully can have a "long" ride on Monday, if I'm mentally strong/tough enough maybe an imperial 100.

A nice tree lined country road, gave me some protection from the cold crosswind.





Glad to have a hot mug of tea and some walnut cake when I got home.


----------



## Simontm (1 May 2015)

So yet another toil day off - think I've finally used up last year's! - and went for the correct side of Leith Hill for Ride London practice.
Oxshott - Cobham - Ockham - West Horsley - East Clandon - Newlands Corner...

Newlands Corner. Jeez, nobody warned me about that! Come round the bend and uh oh!* Still the view was nice at the top



Anyway, had a nice nod from a gent waiting with his daughter for the school bus at Gomshall and passed by three guys at Holmesbury - one of whom had no worries about some cap that went flying off his bike - and nearly no climb up Leith Hill as there was a car crash right at the bottom but a policeman let me through.

A steady pace - walking pace that is  - up and over, down to Dorking- Leatherhead then home via Oxshott again.

*i still managed 8mpg average for all you sniggering out there


----------



## Saluki (1 May 2015)

Rode to the hospital this morning. I went via Eaton, past the golf course and up the hill to the Ipswich Road. 1st ride up it on the PX Pro Carbon since sliding and falling off last October. I've been using the CX for that ride. All the wet leaves are now gone, but I did keep a good look out on the road surface.
From there a couple of hundred yards along the A140, taking my life in my hands - or at least the hands of the following car driver. To be fair, he gave me a lot of space and must have noticed me shoulder checking as when I stuck out my right hand to move across to the turn right lane, he gave me at ton of room. Thank you anonymous car driver, you were lovely. 
After the right hand turn, I rode on the Buckenham Road until the next right hander and along to Keswick, past the hall and mill turnings and along to Cringleford. I got across the A11 without needing to press the button on the Pelican Crossing, which was a first, the road was deserted. I even got across the first half of the road at Round House Way. But then sat on the island for an age and a half while half the county and their dogs came off the roundabout and headed for the hospital or university.
Finally, I got underway and just rode down to the hospital layby where Hubster had just arrived in the car.
8.01 in 32 mins or so. Nice ride, flipping cold though. I forgot my buff and noticed it wasn't there by the end of our road. I did have my lightweight running gloves under my mitts though so my hands were fine.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 May 2015)

1st day of May, 1st 100K.


https://www.strava.com/activities/296086517







My Boardman Pro Carbon, an electric bike, and a recumbent trike






Owslebury






The rapeseed is out.






The Boardman.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 May 2015)

Superb ride today up to 'my' Castle today with this group on holiday here in Northern Cyprus. The climb was hot sweaty and fast, the descent was more fun than I can describe, riding at 50mph crouched down on my top tube!





I got some cool video footage as well, but it's taking the rest of forever to upload to you tube.

47.4km 631m

Avg Max
Speed 23.3km/h 80.3km/h


----------



## theloafer (1 May 2015)

just a short run to fettle in the all the new bits on the old girl  ...but as I have been off for so long thought I best take my training aids with me as well .....the legs grumbled a little 
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/762193145


----------



## cosmicbike (1 May 2015)

Quick spin out tonight to loosen the legs and clear my head. 17 miles round Chobham and so forth, really quite nice.


----------



## gavgav (1 May 2015)

A lovely sunny evening and a bit of warmth starting to come back into the air, so I took in 30 miles that involved mostly new ground for me. I very rarely cycle in West Shropshire, not really sure why, but will be exploring more if this brilliant ride is anything to go by!

I headed along the cycle paths and out of Shrewsbury towards Bicton and Montford Bridge. Horrible road but only 1 knob and also probably the best pass I've ever had by a woman in a Micra who gave me so much room I think she almost hit the opposite kerb!!

I was following NCN Route 81 and continued to follow it down the lanes to Montford and Shrawardine. It is mostly flat or downhill along here and lovely quiet lanes for cycling on and with the wind behind me I was flying along (for me anyhow!) at 13mph avg so far.

I continued to follow Route 81 up towards Nesscliffe Camp and Pentre, before leaving it and heading up through Edgerley to Kinnerley. These lanes were also superb and provided great views of the Breiddens and Rodney's Pillar





After Kinnerley I headed in the direction of the very exclusive hamlet of Dovaston and then turned right in the direction of Kinton. There was a bit more climbing in this area with Dovaston Bank and quite a pull up to Kinton. It was well worth it though because the scenery was outstanding, with one particular spot giving me a view of The Wrekin, Stretton Hills, Breiddens and Welsh Mountains. Simply stunning, and I wished I could have taken a photo that would have done it justice, but here's one towards the Longmynd anyway





The lanes here were also superb for cycling on and I had an audience at the top of the bank in Kinton, whilst I stopped to check the OS Map.





There were quite a few map checks as I continued to Wilcott and then retraced my steps back to Shrawardine and Montford Bridge. It was more hilly in this direction and into the wind, so progress slowed somewhat. Back out onto the horrid old A5 there is a nasty long climb all the way up to Bicton, where I had a friendly exchange with a cyclist coming down the hill and she shouted "you should be going this way,much easier" 

Today would have been my nans 96th birthday and she is buried in Bicton church, so I called in to have 5 minutes at the grave, before heading back onto the main road. I was passed closely by another knob, and at speed, but shortly afterwards came across a policeman with a handheld speed gun pointed at the road. I so hope he got the knob !! 

From there it was back down the cycle lanes and home, having really enjoyed myself


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/296458691

22.5 miles today to get






A new BB for the hybrid.






Not quite a spoon, not quite a fork. It's a spork.






The Britannia.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 May 2015)

A quick 18 mile local loop today on tired, post circuit training legs today. Plenty of people out.

I returned home, had a shower and the started to dismantle the fitted wardrobes in our bedroom, all our clothes are in a spare room in much smaller wardrobes.

Mrs Dave has just returned from Cambridge with 5 new tops.... Of all the days to go clothes shopping


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 May 2015)

40 miles 460m climb through the villages countryside around Turnalar Northern Cyprus





Encounter this litte fella today out on the ride. It's a blunt nosed viper, it's bite can be fatal, although thankfully bites are rare. This is th esecond such snake I've seen in
three days, the first was very much alive so I didn't stop to say hello.




The local fishing village


----------



## Goonerobes (2 May 2015)

Having woken up feeling a bit like the weather, cold, grey & windy, I decided to keep my weekend ride local & a bit shorter than of late just in case I changed my mind & went back home!

Suitably wrapped up in 3/4 tights, base layer, long sleeve jersey & rain jacket I set off without any real route planned & headed for the New Forest. Taking the option of a tail wind to start off with I headed up through Furzley towards Nomansland, where thankfully I warmed up a bit & dispatched the jacket to rear pocket before flying along Roger Penny Way to make the most of the breeze.

By the time I'd reached Blissford Hill, a naughty little 25% climb, I'd also cheered up a bit & jokingly tried to persuade a young family of tourists on mountain bikes to follow me up, thankfully they cheerfully declined as half way up the steep bit I slipped into the wrong gear & had to struggle to the top, that'll teach me!  

With that negotiated it was a flat road down to Ringwood before turning into the wind & through Burley Street to the A35 & up & down the Bolderwood Hill, passing more than a few what seemed like a different type of cyclist today, on tandems, Bromptons & the like so I'm guessing more & more tourists are coming here to cycle which is quite nice for us locals as it hopefully also brings awareness to cycling & cyclists.

Heading for home I threw in a quick loop around Woodlands & Ashurst to made it a nice round 50 mile trip & a feeling of betterness now!

https://www.strava.com/activities/296556470






Its only a short hill & I've done it a dozen times but it still requires a deep intake of breath before I start!









Its always nice to see the trees start to turn green again after the long winter.


----------



## Diggs (2 May 2015)

Well,I covered a similar distance to Alex Dowsett today, but I was out a little longer 
It was however a lot of fun and marginally warmer than I was expecting.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2015)

Yesterday's ride. You will see why as you read but I was too upset to want to write it up.

So, the weather. yes, the less said about that the better. It was err, cold to start off with 1½C apparently and my neighbour had to scrap ice off her car as I was deciding on what to wear!
Not much happened to start off with and it was a boring quiet ride initially. I said hello to a number of cyclist who simply ignored me  no idea why, perhaps it is the fact I don't look 'professional' enough not wearing lycra anymore (it doesn't fit and I can't physically put it on, not being able to reach my feet and all that...). The climbing all gets done in the first hour of my ride whilst I have the strength, so by the time life became more interesting, I had a view.





The weather wasn't up to much at first, until this happened. I stopped. I have never seen a full 22º halo before and a chance glance sideways and what is there! Shielding my eyes from the sun, I'm stood at the side of the road when there is a shout "are you OK?" 2 cyclists have very kindly stopped to double check I am OK. Suddenly I realise, I am standing alongside my trike with my arm raised in the air! I apologise, thank them and explain why I am stood at the side of a country lane looking like I am flagging down someone for help! Tad embarrassing really,  I move on to a better location where I can sit and watch it in my trike.





It's getting better... and is now complete and not hidden behind a couple of trees as it had been earlier!

Eventually I realise that I really do have to consider completing my ride so continue onwards and upwards. It turns out I wasn't quite at the top of the hill yet!





A trike's eye view of the world. Suddenly I find myself looking through gates rather than over them, through gaps in hedges rather than over them, at planks of wood that are fences, rather than over them... life is different low down.





I struggle to my feet (sometimes it is a struggle and if the ground is uneven, it can be a little precarious as well) and capture a spot of light somewhere in Cheshire!





Further on and the halo is still there, but this one is unusual apparently because of the vapour trail across the centre and the darkening on one side.
If nothing more 'interesting' happens in the field of Atmospheric Optics, my pictures (these here and some more) will be published tomorrow here www.atoptics.co.uk/1130.htm along with an explanation of what you are looking at.
Immediately after taking the photo above, I went to change gear and instead of the clicking I usually get, I had a nice smooth movement and well, no gear change.





A quick investigation revealed a problem.    and a few more sprang to mind. At least when it breaks you still have the gear you were in and if you are carrying an 8mm spanner, you can change to a more suitable gear that your very lowest gear which you just so happened to be in when this happened. Yep - no 8mm spanner. So I have 3 exceptionally low gears and the highest of them spins out at a little over 2½ mph! I call for help but its a no can do. I'm a little over 2 hours from home with a top speed of 2½ mph! 





At home a quick investigation reveals this! Not good. But let's get home first.





Well, on the new way home, I spot this... and decide to stop. Spinning is not something I had planned on doing for 2 hours without a break and there is a patch of light and one of my favourite spring flowers and I need a stop...





Some spring flowers.





Another rest break (plus a discrete hide behind some bushes) and another chance to look at that halo. It is still there, still complete and still wonderful. But there is a 10 photo upload limit which I suspect you are all really grateful for right now  I also came across 3 lapwings. 2 males competing with each other for the attention of a female who I could see.... The discrete hide behind some bushes did have more than 1 advantage! 

Strangely, after my breakdown and despite having to stop numerous times, not a single one of the 20 odd cyclists that went passed me said hello or asked if I was OK . I could really have done with an 8mm spanner. The problem was I needed my lowest gear for a couple of the climbs I have to do to get back home, but I needed something other than my lowest gear for the distance to get home!

So only the 17.8 miles yesterday. I won't say how long but suffice to say I was out around 2 hours longer than expected!
https://www.strava.com/activities/295986534 and my photos might get published tomorrow.! www.atoptics.co.uk/1130.htm
However if you go here, you will see someone elses view of the same phenonema from Cambridge yesterday. http://www.atoptics.co.uk/opod.htm

Today - no ride, but a supervision of my husband repairing my trike. Luckily I had 2 replacement gear cables handy that were long enough and my husband was able to repair my trike, though in his words "there are 2 ways of cabling the pulley in the external gear changer and it took me 3 attempts!" 

We should be back on the road tomorrow.


----------



## Saluki (2 May 2015)

Hubster and I rode this today (except for that little spur to the top right of the map as it's a dead end and I doubt its changed any in the last 3 weeks). Last time I rode this route, it was with @StickBouncer but as he is sans bike, as far as I know, Hubster had to come out for a ride. He is my nominated ride buddy, whether he likes it or not.
I didn't make him go up Gurney Road and Britannia Road though, we took a slightly different route up Sprowston Road, then cut up the edge of Mousehold Heath and then along the Cyclepath past the Pitch & Putt on Mousehold. There is still a bit of a climb but not quite like the original route. Hubster would not be up for that and I can do without the grumbling that early into a ride, ta very much (I am a mean and horrible wife who desperately tries to keep Hubster fit enough for transplant, hopefully soon).
After that wee climb, we followed the route as I made it originally. He didn't recognise Salhouse or Woodbastwick, even though he rode there just a few weeks ago. Not recognising the brewery is a worry IMO 




We rode from there, around to Ranworth Broad and sat in the sun and had a cuppa. I had a cuppa, Hubster had a coke and a humungous bun thing. I didn't photograph it as my iPhone won't cope with such gihugeous bakery items. I just didn't look and quietly ate my protein bar (space food)




From there, the GPS decided that it wanted us to go back the way that we'd come, for some reason. It's been a bit naughty lately like that. I hoped that I could remember the way, and I did. So that was good. We headed for South Walsham, Panxworth (Where Hubster reckons that sPanx(worth) knickers are made). To Great then Little Plumstead along the fabulous cycle paths that weren't there when we were kids. We had to risk life and limb riding down there. Sometimes there was a tractor or even a car  Nice quiet villages they were. Not so much now. There were a couple of 4x4s hooning about but we were nice and safe on our cycle path.
Heading from there, over the railway bridge and back to Thorpe End, through Thorpe St Andrew and the direct route home, down Ketts Hill. Hubster said that he was happy we went the pretty way out so that he didn't have to go up Ketts Hill. Me too actually. Home via the Marriotts Way and up Marlpit Hill. I went the long way round the block as Hubster was well behind me and I didn't want to have to hop about at the front door (needing a wee) waiting for him to show up.

29.77 miles with a riding time of 2:26:20. 12.3mph average so that's not too bad for Hubster. He enjoyed himself - and the humungous bun - too.


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yesterday's ride. You will see why as you read but I was too upset to want to write it up.
> 
> So, the weather. yes, the less said about that the better. It was err, cold to start off with 1½C apparently and my neighbour had to scrap ice off her car as I was deciding on what to wear!
> Not much happened to start off with and it was a boring quiet ride initially. I said hello to a number of cyclist who simply ignored me  no idea why, perhaps it is the fact I don't look 'professional' enough not wearing lycra anymore (it doesn't fit and I can't physically put it on, not being able to reach my feet and all that...). The climbing all gets done in the first hour of my ride whilst I have the strength, so by the time life became more interesting, I had a view.
> ...



Oh dear and very well done!!!!!


----------



## andytheflyer (2 May 2015)

Longest ride yet on my bike 'bent: 54.3miles. Warming up for the 100k Anglesey Lanes audax next month.
Horrible day though - overcast, windy, cold, and mostly wet. Home with cold legs and shower brought out the chilblains so in and out quickly!

Over to Market Drayton and Jones's Coffee Shop via Cholmondeley and Wrenbury, back via Prees, Whixall and the back lanes - adding bits on until I knew I'd break 50 miles.

Ran into a dilemma in the back lanes 100m from the busy A525 when I came across about a dozen escaped sheep and lambs and proceeded to drive them towards the traffic, so had to stop. Sheep then milled about, as sheep do, and I hoped someone would turn into the lane from the A road and drive them back past me - but no-one came, and a very and thoroughly damp me got colder and stiffer. After about 10 mins they found a hole in the fence and scrambled back into their field - so that problem solved itself.

Was glad to get home - I live on top of a hill so it's always a 200ft climb to get home, whichever way I come at it from.

Lots of roadies out this morning, but curiously they all evaporated once it started raining. Must have been on carbon bikes.....


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 May 2015)

Club ride today but only did the first part to the coffee stop and then went solo to do the Strava 100km fondo;needless to say I ache a bit now but pleased with the effort;

https://www.strava.com/activities/296578987


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 May 2015)

First ride in nearly a month, lovely.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2015)

Well done, @shouldbeinbed !


----------



## mrandmrspoves (2 May 2015)

Charity bike ride today for the RNLI. A group of us cycled from King's Lynn to Old Hunstanton Lifeboat Station, via Sandringham where we collected donations. 20 miles each way.....and as it was a charity ride we wore Wellington boots on the outward leg! Wellies are surprisingly comfortable to cycle in - but my feet tended to slip out of the toe clips as I ride a recumbent trike. On arrival at Old Hunstanton we had lunch while waiting for Robin Rafferty the Lifeboat Operations Manager to meet us. The Old Boathouse Cafe opposite the lifeboat station refused to let us pay for our food so we put the equivalent into our collection. 
We were greeted at the lifeboat station by the President of the Lifeboat Guild for Hunstanton, an amazing lady called Margaret Bullen who is 90 (but looks 20 years younger) She has been supporting the RNLI as a volunteer for 40 years. Robin kindly gave us a tour of the two boathouses. Old Hunstanton is one of only 4 lifeboat stations in the UK that operate a hovercraft. The photo shows us in our Wellies in front of the hovercraft.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2015)

nice early am ride covering just short of 20 miles on my mid 80's Raleigh Royal its first non commute so more of a test all went well took some getting use to only having a total of 10 gears of which 8 of them would get you up a mountain still managed to average 16 mph so not complainig


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2015)

Suffering from noisy and painful knees after last weekends exertions (think I pushed myself too hard in the wrong gears...), so just a steady 13.5 miles from me today avoiding a couple of uphill drags to avoid making things any worse.
Out to Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Thorpe Park and a steady wiggle round some flattish local roads to top the mileage up. 
Blooming cold again, with quite a stiff headwind but at least that meant it was behind me towards the end...
Weather looks grim tomorrow so it might be a steady stroll up to where the TdY is passing by... ...have to see how the knees are.


----------



## BrynCP (2 May 2015)

A 41 mile ride to the seaside today!

First 20 into a headwind, as planned, but it was hard work at times despite a forecast of 13mph. Coming back home was a bit easier and got some top 10s on Strava segments.

New chain, tyre and adjusted front dérailleur yesterday too. Front shifting much improved versus previously as it was taking some effort to shift up and chain rubbing in highest gear. Also no more noise since replacing chain and bottom bracket!

41 miles, 16.5mph average.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2015)

9.3 miles of 13 projected this day, on my new (to me) Schwinn Impact ,a mountain bike from the 1990's, now to be an expedition tourer, hopefully. I bought it in a church sale for 20.00. After meeting Mrs. GA for flower shopping at the hardware store, I rode down to DeGarmo Hall at ISU for sommore brutalistic architecture,





then rode on toward home, when a flat stopped me near a Casey's(donuts, pizza, gas, in that order) and I knew I could get air there as well. But my valve had parted ways with the tube, and I had no spare at that point, so I called Mrs. GA to come back and get me. When we got home, we saw my neighbor heading out, also to rescue me, as he had seen me walking by the roadside. One flat, two rescue missions. Friends are invaluable.


----------



## Keith Oates (3 May 2015)

Went out for for a ride this morning with no set plan so I ended up doing 63 Kms in fairly windy weather. Now to cook my lunch after having a shower.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donger (3 May 2015)

Got up unnecessarily early for my club ride today, so went out on my own for 10 miles before the start. Just missed the heavy rain and was lucky enough to stay dry all morning. The club ride didn't last long, as @Dark46 was still without his No.1 bike, and really had his work cut out keeping up with the faster group at the front. I stayed back with him and Dean dropped back to make up a mini-peloton of 3 of us for a leisurely alternative social ride to the riverbank at Arlingham and back. Stopped off for a cuppa at Saul Marina before Dean went his own way and @Dark46 and I headed back towards home along the towpath of the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal.

The canal path was mostly quite passable,, but in places muddy, lumpy, very slippery and rutted. At one point a rowing coach on a bike shot past too close in the opposite direction and forced @Dark46 off the path and into a deep ditch full of stinging nettles. Whilst quite alarming, he did have 2 things going for him: 1. He wasn't in his shorts today and 2. He would have taken quite a plunge if he'd swerved the other way. With an impressive parachutist's roll, he managed to spring back to his feet in less than a second ..... blink and you'd have missed it. We had a few more hairy moments - an encounter with a Great Dane, and a couple of tail end slides near the canal bank, then @Dark46 nearly took the butt end of a a fishing rod in the face. It was a nice change to go off-road, though.

The 2 of us then carried on past a long line of anglers, (all busy trying to prove to the world that they can outwit a chub),and up onto the bikepath next to the Western By-Pass. Nipped through Hempsted and down to the river along Rea Lane for my second time today. Then back home and once more round the block to bring up my 40 miles for the day. A nice ride.


----------



## contadino (3 May 2015)

The weather has cleared up a bit. 30-odd degrees when I finished my work outdoors at lunch time, so I hopped on the bike and went for a spin. Much more comfortable on my lower back than my last outing. I keep edging the saddle up a bit thinking that I'm overdoing it, and I've still not got straight legs with the pedal down.

I like this bike more each time I take it out. I must've been grinning because I had an insect stuck in my teeth at one point.

La Contadina is back on Tuesday from her trip to England and the forecast is high 30's so I anticipate some nice long, relaxed rides. this week.


----------



## dan_bo (3 May 2015)

Couldn't be arsed getting up for a bigger ride, so it was a blast round Clayton Vale before bacon:


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2015)

A run out to watch some professional riders spin up a really hard hill that I had just nearly killed myself getting up.....AKA going to watch Tour de Yorkshire at Scapegoat Hill

Scapegoat Hill is a really tough climb and it was bound to be a good spot to watch the TdY. It's about 20miles from Glossop and there's quite a few hills in between. Got to Slaithwaite about 1.15pm, the riders were due about 1.45pm so I climber the hill to the top. It was great, there were a couple of thousand spectators and the were cheering on anyone who was having a go at getting up the hill. I tried to look studied and cool but it has bits of 20% and I think everyone could hear me panting away. I made it to the top in almost exactly 9 minutes

Got myself a good spot and, would you believe it, someone with a CC jersey pulled up next to me. It was @Svendo whom I didn't know but we had a nice chat whilst waiting for the first riders

Here he is resplendent in his jersey






Here comes the breakaway






A few minutes later the peloton came past. Sky controlling it with Thomas Vockler to the fore. They looked like they were hardly trying - I found later they did my 9minute climb in 5.40 !!





Great turnout, there must have been at least a couple of thousand on the hill. Here's the view over to the KoM






Good ride out, about 45 miles with 4,600ft of climbing.


----------



## Donger (3 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> A run out to watch some professional riders spin up a really hard hill that I had just nearly killed myself getting up.....AKA going to watch Tour de Yorkshire at Scapegoat Hill
> 
> Scapegoat Hill is a really tough climb and it was bound to be a good spot to watch the TdY. It's about 20miles from Glossop and there's quite a few hills in between. Got to Slaithwaite about 1.15pm, the riders were due about 1.45pm so I climber the hill to the top. It was great, there were a couple of thousand spectators and the were cheering on anyone who was having a go at getting up the hill. I tried to look studied and cool but it has bits of 20% and I think everyone could hear me panting away. I made it to the top in almost exactly 9 minutes
> 
> ...


 Nice write-up and pictures.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2015)

Today was the annual Vintage Commercial Vehicle Rally from London to Brighton.
The weather report was for rain for all morning but clearing later. Weather reports are usually wrong, but it seemed to be spot on for today. I left home at 7.30am and it was dry apart from the damp from overnight rain. I thought my luck was in.. HA..... not likely... about 10 minutes in the rain had started. Not heavy, more of a persistent drizzle. I met @Tim Hall at Tesco's in Purley. The rain was here to stay, and it did. All the way to the halfway stop for the vehicles at Crawley. The rain wasn't too bad and it wasn't cold. A bit of a headwind tried to make things more difficult though. But we persevered and was in Crawley for just after 10am. We decamped to the Portuguese cafe off the high street for cappuccino's and most delicious custard tarts, the waitress being very impressed with Tim's Portuguese.
The bikes were left outside leaning against a shop's closed shutter. The proprietor came along and decided to open the shutter without first asking if someone could move the bikes. With the result of both bikes crashing to the ground. Tosser. Luckily no damage to either bike.


This WW1 vehicle was coal fired and driven and did see action during the Great War. Just check out those metal wheels, made just a little comfortable for the driver and stoker with a rim of rubber. We got stuck behind the beast for a good half hour is it climbed Burgess Hill at a glorious speed of 5mph. Belching more white smoke then Battersea Power Station could ever manage. The smell of it took me right back to a child and the smell of coal fires that everyone used to have.





Dads Army...





Anyone need a delivery of Oxo?





By the time we left the cafe the heavy drizzle had abated and it was a pretty nice run in to Brighton. Overtaking a good few of the Vintage Vehicles in the process. Brighton was looking very damp and grey, the sea looking very angry.





But it wasn't raining so as is now tradition. Fish and chips (&mushy peas) on the beach was to be had. I don't think it touched the sides.





The weather now was looking brighter, so time to head for home. Taking in the rolling hills of the Devils Dyke, some parts covered in mist. More rolling hills cross country back to Handcross, Tim H tackling @MacB 's hill on a fixed as if it was a pimple. Once back on the main roads quick progress was made, clothing and bodies drying out at last. I left Tim at Redhill and soon knocked out the last few miles to home. Finishing in glorious warm sunshine.

So 108 miles for the day, half of them in the rain. May's Century A Month Challenge ride all done and dusted. Century 12 for the year, 146 over all and the 53rd month in a row of a Century ride.

Thanks Tim H, appreciated you making the effort to accompany me out in the crap weather.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/297504579

100Km Isle of Wight Randonnee.







The 3 noisy queens that woke me up at stupid o'clock this morning, taken out of the window of the return ferry. That's Scary Mary and Dizee Lizzy, Sticky Vicky is just out of shot. (Cunard's queen Mary 2, queen Elizabeth, and Queen Victoria)


----------



## surfdude (3 May 2015)

10 miles a month ago , 20 miles last week , 30 miles today . getting back to fitness so hopefully soon to 50 miles then who knows my first 100 miler this year . we live in hope that the back doesn't go again . that's my back not the bikes


----------



## busman (3 May 2015)

Due to bad weather I only managed 16.7 miles today. On the good side my average speed is getting better.


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 May 2015)

Today was Tour de Yorkshire day  

I am, I admit, a fair-weather rider and while I don't necessarily mind if it rains while I'm out, I don't normally set off in the rain. So, when I looked out of the hotel window on sunday morning to see it absolutely piddling down with rain, I resigned myself to getting soaked.

And so it came to pass. 15 minutes was all it took for everything to get wet, and the shoes to fill with water.. sigh. Can't get any wetter now, but it's a bit chilly!

It wasn't long before the first stiff climb of the day came into view. Well, the bottom of it anyway, every turn you went round revealed more of it, and more, and more, for about 1.5 miles . Once over that we were due to be going down Otley Chevin, but we were diverted as the Police had closed the road! So we followed the lumpy way of the diversion and came back on track at Menston.

Checked my average speed. 12mph. Hmm, I really don't want to drop lower than that. Handily, the next bit was just a bit undulating and going gradually down, before we plunged into East Morton. Then a few miles on the flat (!) and the average looked a bit healthier. Then Cullingworth happened. We are heading up again, and up, and up, and up, and the average speed dropped like a stone.. Not to worry, I've got a fair bit of time to reach the cutoff.

Another plunge down towards Haworth with another nasty climb up to it, ramping to 15%+ as I gasped my way to the top. Wait a minute, where are they sending us now? Ohhh, this is the cobbled high street they went up in the TdF  Cool! It's not that steep really.... Hang on, doesn't this ramp up to 17%? Yes.. Yes it does . I wish to thank all those spectating on the street for encouraging absolutely everyone to get to the top, I've never really had spectators before and it was brilliant! 

Sadly, that was where my good form ended. It wasn't long before we got to Goose Eye, and OMG it is just ridiculously steep. I made it halfway up the steep ramp and had to walk. Then walked a good bit of the steep sections afterwards  Average speed completely down the pan now, and I've finished my first bottle of energy drink. This was to be significant due to what followed.

As we plunged off the top of the Goose Eye climb, we went over a few lumpy bits and I was starting to fee distinctly unwell, and on the climb to Addingham I was getting stomach cramps. oooh, this was not good  It seems that gels + energy drink do not agree with me, whereas gels + water is fine.. and I've filled two bottles with energy drink. OK then, no more gels. But wait! What's this? The second feed stop at 45 miles, which is the cut off point. What's the time... I've made it with 30 mins to spare 

This was the Maserati food stop and they had an absolutely awesome flapjack with fruit and seeds in it and a little yorkshire pudding with a slice of sausage in it and red onion that was sooo tasty . What I should have done here is fill my empty bottle with plain water and ditch the useless energy drink.  I only realised further down the road, so I guess I was doing without drinks from now on and hope the stomach settles.

Next on the menu was the Cote de Cow and Calf. It starts OK and is mostly just a drag, until you get to the steep ramp near the top. I walked that bit. The next climb was torture as the tummy was not improving much and I was now just crawling along, then we were retracing our outward steps and came back to the 20% hill we had come down the first time. I walked it and even that was painful. I told the guy walking next to me that I might just wait for a broom wagon as we still had Chevin to do

"Nooo, we've gone around Chevin, there was a crash on it this morning and we were diverted. This is the last steep bit, it's OK from here."

I could have kissed him. I would make it, and sure enough there were just some relatively gentle drags to take us towards the finish. Riding up the finishing straight, I was smiling ear-to-ear from the spectators cheering us on, banging on the hoardings, shame I had no energy for any kind of sprint finish.

We were handed a bottle of water after the finish and I made short work of it. Sure enough, on the way back to the car, my tummy was feeling better.

What a day! Starting is rain and finishing in beaming sunshine, however I've worn away half my brake pads and destroyed a brand new pair of cleats.  It was a great experience, but would I enter it again? Hmmm..... No 

https://app.strava.com/activities/297545866/overview


----------



## LarryDuff (3 May 2015)

117 miles today from Belfast to Hilltown and back. Started and ended in pouring rain with some sunshine in between.
I'm tired now.


----------



## Svendo (3 May 2015)

Rode out from Todmorden to watch the TdY at Scapegoat Hill, around 20 miles. Went via Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Ripponden Bank, Then across to Stainland and Outlane, up to Quebec Road and then rode down Scapegoat, already crowded, then rode back to the top to scout out where to watch. Turned round and was getting told to walk then to stop by the passing Police, so I walked past the crowds and pulled in at a gap, and someone said 'Cyclechat?' and met @nickyboy, and had a pleasant chat while we waited. The crowds were fantastic, cycling there along parts of the route there was building excitement, lots of cries of 'you're going the wrong way!' and once going back up Scapegoat it was lovely if somewhat embarrassing. I did go powering up the apexes of the hairpins and then suffered for it!





There the breakaway in the first shot, Tommy Voeckler in the second (left hand Europcar rider) no tongue today, and you can see Brad on the far side under the Union Flag in the third.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Today was the annual Vintage Commercial Vehicle Rally from London to Brighton.
> The weather report was for rain for all morning but clearing later. Weather reports are usually wrong, but it seemed to be spot on for today. I left home at 7.30am and it was dry apart from the damp from overnight rain. I thought my luck was in.. HA..... not likely... about 10 minutes in the rain had started. Not heavy, more of a persistent drizzle. I met @Tim Hall at Tesco's in Purley. The rain was here to stay, and it did. All the way to the halfway stop for the vehicles at Crawley. The rain wasn't too bad and it wasn't cold. A bit of a headwind tried to make things more difficult though. But we persevered and was in Crawley for just after 10am. We decamped to the Portuguese cafe off the high street for cappuccino's and most delicious custard tarts, the waitress being very impressed with Tim's Portuguese.
> The bikes were left outside leaning against a shop's closed shutter. The proprietor came along and decided to open the shutter without first asking if someone could move the bikes. With the result of both bikes crashing to the ground. Tosser. Luckily no damage to either bike.
> 
> ...



Looks like a great trip - what road did you take from Croydon to Brighton?

Ive been mulling over a ride to Brighton or Hastings for some time - but it's not obvious which routes to take.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/297863084

The weather looks like turning a lot ugly later, so I took the roady down to Romsey, and got some bargain cycling kit. And they had the bibs in a medium.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2015)

Beautiful day here on the South coast. Took my new Ridgeback Tourer out for its first real spin now everything is fitted, tightened and checked by the excellent guys at my LBS ( Lockes of Sandwich ) before my month in Europe in July. Everything works a treat, though the saddle will need to be swapped with my road bike.

Allergy sufferers beware






but fab coffee at Goats that dance cafe.

Good to be back out there in the warm sun.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 May 2015)

I just spotted myself on YouTube from yesterday 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwRDr9PjQ_s


At 1:54, I'm on the white bike in the middle, next to the guy with pink overshoes.


----------



## DCLane (4 May 2015)

Needing to get everything set up for Saturday's 400k Llanfair audax I took the Secteur out to Holmfirth and back, making minor adjustments as needed. The _original_ plan was to use the re-built Ridgeback, but that's delayed due to me being incapable of fitting gear cables to Ultegra shifters.

Still to get the seatpost pack to fit, but otherwise the bike's ready. Just me / route instructions to sort out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2015)

Got the week of work this week, apart from today the weather looks crap . So I thought I better get out and get May's imperial century done. Got up and it was dry but a little bit windy, waited until 05:45 for it to be properly light so I didn't have to bother with any lights.

No particular route in mind, I thought I would just set off and see where I end up. In the end the furthest from home I ended up was a place called Long Buckby, I've not been there before was a nice steady climb right through the village (more like a small town).

Very warm ride and sunny all the way, just a bugger of a headwind if heading any sort of southerly or westerly direction. Was very hard work. Absolutely loads of cyclists out and about which was great to see.

Anyway ending up doing just shy of 109 miles and I've just worked out that I've now done 350 days where I have ridden 100km or more in a day - first one was 2nd May 2013, - vast majority of these have been done whilst commuting so normally split over two rides.

https://www.strava.com/activities/297910904


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2015)

After an 02:30 finish this morning, and home to bed by 03:15, I managed to get out on the CX for a few miles by 10:30 ish...
Only a ride through the villages to Pitsford Reservoir, dodging people, dogs on and off their leads etc plus the swarms of flies most of the 9 miles around!. Whenever I go there, I try and remember to take my buff with me to filter out the bigger ones before they dive down the back of my throat..






Nope, they ain't multi-coloured flies, they're Sprinkles.. 

Pleased to be getting away from the res, I headed back towards home via Overstone and through Court Farm













Nice to do a few solitary miles though secluded woodlands after the Res!

Back home on 22 miles in lovely weather... Off to w*rk now until stupid o'clock again. .. Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/297912371


----------



## david k (4 May 2015)

*To Burscough, down the Leeds Liverpool canal, then to Kirby and back to St Helens*


----------



## mooseracer (4 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got the week of work this week, apart from today the weather looks crap . So I thought I better get out and get May's imperial century done. Got up and it was dry but a little bit windy, waited until 05:45 for it to be properly light so I didn't have to bother with any lights.
> 
> No particular route in mind, I thought I would just set off and see where I end up. In the end the furthest from home I ended up was a place called Long Buckby, I've not been there before was a nice steady climb right through the village (more like a small town).
> 
> ...




Really impressive miles, your Strava puts me to shame! Well done


----------



## potsy (4 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Beautiful day here on the South coast. Took my new Ridgeback Tourer out for its first real spin now everything is fitted, tightened and checked by the excellent guys at my LBS ( Lockes of Sandwich ) before my month in Europe in July. Everything works a treat, though the saddle will need to be swapped with my road bike.
> 
> Allergy sufferers beware
> 
> ...


Blimey it must be warm if your bike has seen the light of day again


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2015)

Three part ride again today .First part a few solo miles as I was up early before meeting mates for group ride. Nice and sunny start so shorts and short sleeved top bit chilly to start but was just right later.So from Anstey to Thurcaston,Rothley, Cossington,Sileby and Quorn and on to meeting point in Mountsorrel .part two. 5 of us again me Andy,Steve newbie @Teddsie and a more experience work mate Ian . So route decided after being accused of trying to Kill @Teddsie last week I thought I try again a throw a good climb in the mix to see if I could do it this week. So off we set and soon split into fast group of three and me and @Teddsie at the back first junction and the fast group go the wrong way so much for everyone knowing the way. Regrouped in Swithland and turned back towards Cropston but this meant an unplanned climb .Off round the back of Bradgate park and out to Beacon crossroads and swung left and then left on to Charley road and on to Oaks in Charnwood and on to the climb .To @Teddsie credit he got up in one go ( I need to find a bigger hill) after a nice rest at the top it was downhill and right on the bottom back onto Charley rd retracing are steps .At beacon crossroads Steve headed straight on due to time pressure the rest of us carried on on the lovely fast road back past the golf course and on to Cropston ,Rothley and back to Mountsorrel .Got back to meeting to find my water bottle still on the bench where I'd left it an hour and half ago .21 miles done @Teddsie longest ride .I can report @Teddsie is still alive (just) well done mate. Part three so 36 miles done I decided to push on a get a 50 miler in.On towards Quorn and turned to Wood house eaves stopped at the church for a quick snack and watched some runners finishing the half marathon we had crossed several times .I thought I looked tired. So on up the Beacon hill ( reminder don't attempt beacon hill after 40 miles) very slow grind to the top but made up ,on over the crossroads to Copt Oak and towards Markfield swung a left onto Priory lane and down Pollybotts to Newtown Linford and home .50.25 miles done in lovely sunshine . At home now feet up cup of coffee and cake legs feeling tired .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 May 2015)

This is yesterday's and today's rides.

Yesterday I took the 'new' trike mechanic with me. He had managed to fix my trike on Saturday but I still thought it wise to have him with me. My gear changing issues had all been down to a grub screw not being done up tight enough in the external gear changer, but I still wanted someone with me. I can't get the low and really didn't fancy spending 2 hours spinning very slowly home again.

And with the roads rather quiet, I was able to get some pictures of the more scenic roads I ride during the week but are generally took busy for me to risk getting the camera out and taking a picture. Somewhere around Delamere a white mini overtook me really wide and really safely, but sadly managed to ping a stone which ricocheted off a tree and hit my glasses. It has scratched them really badly and I now need new - problematic for someone who has been confined to home for the last 6 months and can't sit in a chair!






A rather scenic dip and climb in the road, or should I say 'what I have already done' given it is in my rear view mirror. I do like it but the surface leaves a lot to be desired and it is a long bottom gear grind. My OH played the usual game of hill repeats whilst I simply settled for doing the hill once. Towards the top we spotted a sheep with its head stuck in a fence. We stopped to assist and soon it was on its way again. 





Another of the climbs and another of the rear view mirror views, but this time I was able to find somewhere to stop and get a photo...





... of my OH do his hill repeats and of the climb. Somewhere around here I caught my OH chatting up a female horse rider . Her horse had not responded well to him and his bike, so he was worried about the trike. Strangely the horse managed the trike much better, and I offered to allow the horse to be introduced to it as well. It is a road I do quite a bit at the moment, so any horse that knows me is one better.





And he is enjoying himself way too much...
After here, the climb is almost over (there is nothing more to climb literally) and the view yesterday was really good with the Jodrell Bank telescope showing up really well. The view of the Pennines was great as well because the sky was clear from the torrential rain we had had around 5am yesterday morning. The evidence was on every climb and in every dip and on one or two occasions across the road entirely!





Then not a lot happened.





Going down...





Going back up...

https://www.strava.com/activities/297418521 20.5 miles with an average of 8.2mph. Oh did I mention it was windy? It was windy... very windy.. and my OH tried unsuccessfully to use me as a wind shield and has established that you can't use a trike as a wind shield so he is now sulking! 

Today's Ride.
Having thrown my OH out at around 7:30am with his road bike and told him to be out all day (he failed, he was home for 12:30pm having done 105km! ), I had the morning to myself and normally on a Monday I extent the ride by 2.5 miles and ensure it has plenty more climbing... and so I did today. Just before leaving I took the decision to apply the battle paint (factor 30). It was a wise move. It was a very sunny morning, and almost without a cloud in the sky until after 10am.





I have been watching this copper beech tree and wanting to get a picture of it for a while. Today the roads were desserted and I got the opportunity to get a picture of it. I just like the colour it adds to a mundane corner.





I do believe that this is a False oxlip (Primula veris x vulgaris), anyhow, I just liked it and it was the right height...





The top of the climbing and there is literally nowhere left to go. It also shows me that we have been having the best of the weather. The Pennines are looking a tad murky!

https://www.strava.com/activities/297958161 22.6 miles with an average of 8.3mph and a respectable amount of climbing (strava has nabbed over 300 foot again!)... 1300 feet of climbing. Not bad for the Cheshire plains!

And apparently I have now done 500 miles on my trike!


----------



## Saluki (4 May 2015)

2 Part ride for me today.
1st part was the obligatory Home to Hospital, with the Cringleford loop added as I was a tad early. I got to the layby, outside the hospital and had just got off my bike when Hubster rolls up with the car and a pair of trainers for me. 6.9 miles in 27 mins and change, which is pretty swift for me.
Lovely day and I was kind of regretting my softshell jacket thing, over my tee-shirt.

From there we drove to Wymondham and walked a client's dog for an hour. In just my tee shirt and it was fine. Once the pup was dropped off, bikes out of the back of the car, cycling shoes back on and I made the decision to put my softshell back on as it was just a little breezy. We went:




It was a good ride. We took forever to get out of our client's road but once on the Norwich Road we whizzed down to the double roundabouts at Waitrose and then up on on the cyclepath along Harts Farm Road. We then headed past where the station is and up our old road, keeping straight on and onto Silfield Street. We rode though Silfield, Wreningham and on to Hethel and past the Lotus factory and test track (all quiet today) and headed right towards East Carleton but turned left at the village. 
We were heading then to Ketteringham, through there and then back on Spinks Lane to our Client's house. Crossing the railway line in road shoes was interesting but it took only a moment. We had walked all the way up and back down Spinks Lane when walking Molly the dog.
Half way around I stopped and took my jacket off and regretted it about 20 seconds later when the sun (always trying to be funny) went behind a cloud and stayed there. I knew that if I stopped and put it back on that the sun would come out again. The sun did come out again but I hadn't put my jacket back on.
14.61 miles in 1:08;12.
Over 20 miles today in all. Hopefully out tomorrow if the weather holds. Hubster is up for it so I'm not going to pass up the opportunity of a ride with this week's iffy forecast.


----------



## Goonerobes (4 May 2015)

Being the mercenary that I am it was work for me this morning which meant just a couple of hours spare this afternoon for a quick blast around the tourist mecca that is the New Forest on a bank holiday Monday.

So trying to steer clear of the busy roads it was out via Colbury to Beaulieu before heading across the forest on some nice new tarmac to the outskirts of Brockenhurst & on up to Rhinefield Ornamental Drive. Crossing the busy A35 was looking the better bet than cycling along it so it was up & down Bolderwood Hill again as per Saturdays ride before taking the back roads through Minstead, Bartley, Winsor & Calmore to home for a pleasant 35 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/297996261/






It was a high tide on the tidal River Beaulieu this afternoon.






As always, a warm welcome awaits when I get home from a ride..... or is it an "are you going to feed me now" look!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2015)

potsy said:


> Blimey it must be warm if your bike has seen the light of day again



Arh the Manc wit has woken up finally.

I worked through all the gears too,do you remember what they are  ?


----------



## BrynCP (4 May 2015)

Completed my fourth metric century today, 62.8 miles. Set off to do 50 miles but decided to extend at 40 when I still had some energy left, but the last 15 miles were hard.

Went south over the Humber Bridge and around the back of a deserted Humberside Airport. Back north over the Humber Bridge and then out west to Swanland and back to Hull via Brantingham Dale.

62.8 miles, 3hr 56 minutes moving (4:08 elapsed - re-applying sun cream!), 2736ft elevation.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 May 2015)

1st ride of 2015 today (I know - definitely a fairweather cyclist now!), and only 20 miles, but enjoyable nonetheless. Tandem cycling isn't fast, but it's great fun!

Got a couple of things to sort for the next one, and hopefully we will get a few more miles in this year.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (4 May 2015)

A short 36 miler in East Lothian. Bloomin windy this morning.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 May 2015)

Had a short 10 miles today, nice and easy for recovery after yesterday. Surprisingly I felt quite strong, though the climbing legs aren't back yet.

Then a thorough wash for the best bike, which is out of action now until I go get some new cleats and brake pads. When this bike gets replaced, the new one will have disc brakes.


----------



## PatrickPending (4 May 2015)

Todays 117Km - not as tiring as last Sundays but thought I'd give Blaze Hill and Pym's chair a go....anyway
Northenden - Wilmslow - Alderly Edge - Over Alderley - Prestbury - Bollington - Up Blaze Hill, the one inbetween and finally Pym's Chair - Along the Goyt Valley - Cat and Fiddle -Langley - OakgroveGawsworth - Marton - Swettenham - Goostrey - Jodrell Bank - Chelford - Got a bit lost! - Alderley Edge - Wilmslow - Northenden
Strangely the last 60Km was a lot easier than the 40Km in the peak district...strange that.. Here's the view from Pym's Chair....





And a radio telescope....


----------



## theloafer (4 May 2015)

took my rocks to Barny ( Barnard castle) today a long my usual route ...there were loads of cyclists out  all enjoying the sun ..though the wind was a tad chilly..leggings on the whole ride but in ss top.. (was a mobile advert for cyclechat)..I almost tried the ford today but I bottled it...





then on to Whorlton then a 3 mile detour to barny for coffee and food  bacon and egg bap




and I think I had a short nap as I sat in the .... back out past the Bowes museum




on to Caldwell - Eppleby wind at my back  but had to slow down just in case 




down to Piercebridge ...up past Walworth castle




and then some how I ended up in Archers ice cream shop again (the garmins fault) so thought as I am here why not...
black forest gateau flavour mmmmmmmmmm the girl there asked I was trying to go through all there flavours 





an other great day the old legs feel fine got 43 miles done so happy with that build up slowly with my rocks ...
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/752909526


----------



## booze and cake (4 May 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn I love that 1st mirror photo, really reminds of some of David Hockney's works that I love because they remind me of cycling:






I've been trying to regain my hill legs and drop some midriff ballast after a winter of hill dodging and only cycling in London. So it was out with the geared bike. On Saturday I opted for a trip out to Brasted along the long drag that is Layhams Rd, muscles I'd not used in months were twanged into life. Not feeling fresh enough to do Beddlestead lane I opted out of that, then sped down along Pilgrims Way and up round the always draining (for my 85kgs) Star Hill, along Grays Rd to the A233 which is busy but I love as its a fast thrash from Biggin Hill Airport back into central London. 52 miles and the jelly legs told me I'm heading in the right direction.
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4546255
Today I did a memory refresher to restore the neural pathways of my back route to Box Hill, which I'd not done in ages. Lovely day for it Managed to get crapped on by a roosting bird around Headley but somehow just splatted on my right shoe and sock so not causing too much of a gross-out. A quick rummage in the undergrowth for some suitable leaves to wipe away the cadbury's cream egg style white swirl with a tinge of cowpat green (sorry too much detail).

Seemingly the whole world decided to go to Box Hill today, the first ramp was chocca with cars and bikes and I ambled up at sedate bank holiday pace along with everyone else.
Quick flapjack and rest break at the top where my legs were out tree-trunked by this impressive specimen



Then speedy run all the way back to town. 48 miles today.
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4575964
Ah the joys of summer, roll on next weekend.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2015)

Well, that didn't go to plan.

My aim today was to get the imperial century in for May and possibly to do a bit more and reach another milestone. All started well, I was up and about on time and out of the house just after 7, doing an orbit of Shrewsbury on the lanes to the east, the north and then breaking away to the west. I headed out through Condover and up to Upton Magna initially, then skirted the edge of Haughmond Hill and continued through Astley, Hadnall, Walford Heath. It's ages since I last rode some of these lanes and I'd forgotten what a pleasant area it is. The panoramic view from near Merrington was brilliant - shame my photos don't look anything like as good as it was in real life.

Moving on I was onto more familiar roads on the route to Melverley. Having added 15 miles with my change of route so far I added a couple more by going up to Kinnerley rather than the direct route to Melverley.

I was riding against the wind by now which was a bit blustery but not as bad a as last time I headed for Montgomery which is where I was aiming for next. Halfway House, Westbury and Worthen came and went. I had my second break of the morning at Brockton before pressing on again.

By the time I reached Montgomery thye back of my left knee was starting to ache. This has happened on the last three long rides at about this mileage (50ish) but has been okay when I easeed off a bit. I took a break for lunch here, then pressed on to find that the knee didn't really want to play today. I got to Bishop's Castle and was seriously considering abandoning the ride, but surprisingly after the climb over the hill into town it seemed to be easing so I carried on.

It had lulled me into a false sense of security though and by the time I got to Lydbury North I was struggling. At a place called Five Turnings I stopped to assess the situation: Although I really wanted to carry on and finish my planned route, realistically it was a non-starter. I could shorten the ride and head for home but that would still mean straining the knee further and having the disappointment of not hitting the century. Having no mobile signal I decided to try and make it to Craven Arms and call for help from there. This was a pretty slow and ponderous ride but eventually I got there and my brother was able to come out and pick me up. Thanks Doug!

Not the way I wanted to finish the ride but I've managed to clock up 75.2 miles at 13mph average, so not a complete disaster and the metric century for the month is sorted. I think a few days off the bike would be an idea and the imperial century will have to wait.






Setting out into lovely conditions.





Arch over the road at Ebury Hill





Blossom at Astley.





Hadnall and the Salopian Brewery's new premises





Stop for elevenses at Brockton. When out riding I tend to eat Hobbit style (Frequently that is).





Great scenery on the way to Montgomery.





The centre of Montgomery.





Bishop's Castle and the point where I _should _have ended the ride.





Not a great photo due to a change in conditions, but; the famous Arbour Tree in Aston on Clun




Ride abandoned, rescue called for. Time to grab a hot chocolate and a flapjack from the Discovery Centre in Craven Arms.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2015)

I wheeled my 2 bikes from the garage here, cleared a load of shite out, tidied up and wheeled the bikes back in. Each one travelled about 8 feet there and eight feet back. Technically I didn't ackshly ride them.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I wheeled my 2 bikes from the garage here, cleared a load of shite out, tidied up and wheeled the bikes back in. Each one travelled about 8 feet there and eight feet back. Technically I didn't ackshly ride them.


twobikesmcginty?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2015)

rich p said:


> twobikesmcginty?



"From the garage here", I have a secret store in a secret location less than a mile from here.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

In a deep, secret bunker where you keep the other bikes that you don't ride?


----------



## booze and cake (4 May 2015)

Unlucky Phil, but better look after the knee to ensure you can make the imperial without injury. Your pics brought back memories, I bought my first ever bike in an auction at that Town Hall in Montgomery as a child in the early 80's. I took all my savings out of my Post Office account and became the proud owner of burgandy raleigh with gold mudguards. I'm annoyed I dont have a picture of it, I will have to ask my parents to have a search for one, its where cycling began for me....#misty eyes


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's a picture of TBM earlier today in his bunker
> 
> View attachment 87818
> 
> ...


That's strange, love


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

The thread will peter out soon...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 May 2015)

Well, this is how my ride today started. I'm beginning to think I'm just too fat and heavy for cycling! Spare bike#1 was the victim of another spoke going bang! I didn't even get out of the road. I decided to have a go at a quick repair and for once fate smiled upon me making it the spoke right next to the valve hole meaning I didn't have to remove much of the adhesive rim tape. I managed the usual loop of 25 miles at 16.6 mph.


----------



## totallyfixed (4 May 2015)

I know that there are many of you who are torn as to whether to come on the fixed gear 100 mile ride next week , so this is a flavour of what to expect, from today's 90 miler
This





This





This





Definitely not this, I have no idea what was going on here but we walked around





Pit stop after arriving at the cafe at 47 miles to find it closed due to the owner being ill





Too tired after this to take any more, principally because we had a side / headwind for 75 miles thanks to a change in the wind direction. Now recharging my batteries eating baked rhubarb with banana, honey and ginger, yum.
Obviously there will be hordes of you wanting to come on this ride but I am afraid I shall have to restrict it to less than 10 .


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2015)

Careful TF @potsy is a fixie hipster now and the promise of riding behind Dr Pink for 100 miles might just tempt him out of Tatton Park


----------



## gbb (4 May 2015)

Just 17 miles but happy I managed 16mph average over 14 of those miles. Nice afternoon, a bit breezy but even happier I feel fine afterwards. The stamina isnt there yet but I can push along without burying myself.
Why do I push myself ?...I thought, just a leg stretching ride, steady...within a mile or so...im head down and going for it, I just can't help it ..im nearly 57 FFS.


----------



## User33236 (4 May 2015)

My ride today was the first in three weeks following being hit by a car on my commute home. 

Still not fit enough to ride my No. 1 bike and the CX is away being inspected ? write-off. That left my 10 year old Claud Butler Urban 100 hybrid that has been languishing in the shed for about two years. I dug it out yesterday to make sure it was still safe to ride. Forgot how heavty it was! Tips the scales at just over 15kg. 

Set out this morning on a short loop (6.7km) with the plan being I'd see how I felt after each loop and if ok do another. Managed one before I had to stop :-( Guess its a start though. As least it gave me the confidence that I should be able to look at commuting on my bike again soon.


----------



## Teddsie (4 May 2015)

Thanks @13 rider 


13 rider said:


> Three part ride again today .First part a few solo miles as I was up early before meeting mates for group ride. Nice and sunny start so shorts and short sleeved top bit chilly to start but was just right later.So from Anstey to Thurcaston,Rothley, Cossington,Sileby and Quorn and on to meeting point in Mountsorrel .part two. 5 of us again me Andy,Steve newbie @Teddsie and a more experience work mate Ian . So route decided after being accused of trying to Kill @Teddsie last week I thought I try again a throw a good climb in the mix to see if I could do it this week. So off we set and soon split into fast group of three and me and @Teddsie at the back first junction and the fast group go the wrong way so much for everyone knowing the way. Regrouped in Swithland and turned back towards Cropston but this meant an unplanned climb .Off round the back of Bradgate park and out to Beacon crossroads and swung left and then left on to Charley road and on to Oaks in Charnwood and on to the climb .To @Teddsie credit he got up in one go ( I need to find a bigger hill) after a nice rest at the top it was downhill and right on the bottom back onto Charley rd retracing are steps .At beacon crossroads Steve headed straight on due to time pressure the rest of us carried on on the lovely fast road back past the golf course and on to Cropston ,Rothley and back to Mountsorrel .Got back to meeting to find my water bottle still on the bench where I'd left it an hour and half ago .21 miles done @Teddsie longest ride .I can report @Teddsie is still alive (just) well done mate. Part three so 36 miles done I decided to push on a get a 50 miler in.On towards Quorn and turned to Wood house eaves stopped at the church for a quick snack and watched some runners finishing the half marathon we had crossed several times .I thought I looked tired. So on up the Beacon hill ( reminder don't attempt beacon hill after 40 miles) very slow grind to the top but made up ,on over the crossroads to Copt Oak and towards Markfield swung a left onto Priory lane and down Pollybotts to Newtown Linford and home .50.25 miles done in lovely sunshine . At home now feet up cup of coffee and cake legs feeling tired .


thanks mate really enjoyed this mornings ride I was determined only getting off saddle at rest points and done that first hill what beat me last week and chuffed got up Oaks In Charnwood. Some more short hill runs midweek to build up to what you've got planned at w/end


----------



## mybike (4 May 2015)

Best laid plans of mice & men and all that. Just couldn't get up this morning so the planned early morning ride didn't happen. Spent lunchtime making lasagne and got to about 5, reading all the rides people were having so I decided to do a late one. After all, it's turned dull and everyone will have gone home for their tea.

Not a chance, but at least it wasn't too busy. Providing you ignore those families wandering along the towpath, oblivious to my bell! Stopped to take a photo of the blossom on the water and was passed by a young lady.






The bridge I've photographed before, from the other side. The young lady cycled through it OK, I didn't. I'm so much taller I bump my head, dontcha know. Right knee was complaining so I tended to go easy on it, must weigh my bike somehow, I'd love to know how much it weighs.

Reaching the next town, I've already reached it's outskirts before, I was surprised to see the number of cyclists at the canal side pubs, and not very much room for this, very wobbly, cyclist to get through! If I'd tried to take a photo I certainly would have fallen off & there is no way I'd do that for an audience.

I noticed some drops on my trousers on the return leg but didn't pay much attention, indeed I stopped to take another photo.






After all, it is all downhill from here. Then of course the rain started getting heavier. Fortunately the return leg was quieter, with just a few cycling families a couple of runners and dog walkers. And then I did divert off the canal in a couple of places, exploring parallel routes. So all in all the return was quicker, even if the rain did start to get heavier. I've now done 10 miles along the canal in that direction, opening up a few options off the canal. Next aim is to get to Tring Summit, from where further north is downhill, who knows, the surface might be better too. 10.3 mile, avg 6.8, top 17mph


----------



## Simontm (4 May 2015)

So out to a fairly quiet road at 8ish this morning.

Thought the hills would be busy today so did the Hampton Court to West Horsley segment of Ride London. Riders started appearing going the other way round Brooklands.
Had a kestrel fly with me on Ripley Road for about five minutes before veering off into woods which was amazing  !!
Turned back on the Epsom Road, went up the Drift then bombed it back via Downside, overtaking a couple of cyclists on the way down  Seven Hills, then stopped for an impromptu coffee with my dad back at Hampton Court before home.
All in all a nice easy av. 16mph/ 37 miler spin out


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Looks like a great trip - what road did you take from Croydon to Brighton?
> 
> Ive been mulling over a ride to Brighton or Hastings for some time - but it's not obvious which routes to take.




The A23 from Croydon to Crawley, Pease Pottage, Handcross, B2114 to Cuckfield, Ansty, the A273 through Burgess to Clayton Hill. On to the A23 bike path at Pycombe into Brighton.


----------



## iancity (4 May 2015)

Furthest I have ever been on a bike today, nowhere near most of you but delighted with myself!
I record it via my Edge 500 and Strava yet somehow both failed today...Garmin didnt start until 1.8 miles in and Strava went off after 21.6 miles! Anyway, between them worked out I did 32 miles, my longest by 10 
1 thing I did discover, the NCN number 1 is far far far from nice cycle paths, took me through 2 fields covered in cow/horse/whatever crap today, Wasnt what I expected but at least did mean I could carry on my journey.
Missed the sunshine others seem to have had, so only grey miserable dull photos taken (and also got held up at every level crossing I pass) !

But still enjoyed it, and thats all that matters isnt it


----------



## gavgav (4 May 2015)

A short ride to finish the Bank Holiday off. I'd been out with friends this afternoon, and it was lovely and warm in the sun, but as soon as I headed out on the bike I realised it had gone really cold since the cloud had rolled in and so I had to stop to put a jacket on almost straight away.

I went over to my Brother's house to see my Nephew for half an hour and to pick up my Hayfever tablets that I had left there when I moved out. The sneezing season seems to be hitting me 2 weeks early this year.

I then continued into the Quarry, where I passed a chap cycling backwards on a unicycle whilst juggling to music  Not your everyday sight!

I then went through Copthorne, into Gains Park and back down to Radbrook, Nobold and Meole Brace.

16.5 miles


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2015)

My turn around point at Haydock looking pretty today.


I went for a ride instead of doing the gardening - again! I really must stop looking at the weeds and plant up some pots.
Despite the wind I enjoyed riding out in the sunshine. 36 miles and lots PR's on parts when I had the wind behind me.

A learner driver gave us both a fright when she nearly took me out on a roundabout. She went straight onto the roundabout without pausing, despite the fact that I was already half way round, having come from her right. I had to swerve very quickly when I realised how close she was coming up behind me. I followed her when she turned off to warn her how dangerous it was to overtake on the roundabout rather than waiting. When I caught up with her I could see she was upset so I gently said that it wasn't safe to overtake like that and she said sorry but she hadn't seen me!! (I had very bright clothing on.) I told her that she will know next time. An older woman (her mother?) was in the car and didn't say anything. I think the older woman was equally to blame for letting her drive like that and also for not seeing me.

I've been trying to sort of do track stands when I think I won't have to wait for long, so today I had my first toe-clip moment and have a bruise and scrape on my shin from the toeclip to show for it . I was trying to maintain a little momentum and keep my feet in the pedals at the bottom of a narrow hill waiting for the lights to change but I went over the white line and had to stop abruptly in case a car came over the brow coming the other way. It was a bit of a hard landing on the cross bar too! I don't have a cross bar on my old bike so I'm not used to being careful with one or both feet on the ground.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 87839
> 
> 
> My turn around point at Haydock looking pretty today.
> ...


A like for the report rather than almost getting mown down or for finding the cross bar.


----------



## gavgav (4 May 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well, that didn't go to plan.
> 
> My aim today was to get the imperial century in for May and possibly to do a bit more and reach another milestone. All started well, I was up and about on time and out of the house just after 7, doing an orbit of Shrewsbury on the lanes to the east, the north and then breaking away to the west. I headed out through Condover and up to Upton Magna initially, then skirted the edge of Haughmond Hill and continued through Astley, Hadnall, Walford Heath. It's ages since I last rode some of these lanes and I'd forgotten what a pleasant area it is. The panoramic view from near Merrington was brilliant - shame my photos don't look anything like as good as it was in real life.
> 
> ...


You know what I said about not overdoing it, the other day ! Seriously though, some rest this week, you don't want to put yourself out of action for 5 weeks time!


----------



## I like Skol (4 May 2015)

Fantastic 17 miles around Cheshire lanes with family and friends. 9yr old romped up any hills we encountered (small by our usual standards) and Even Lady Skol enjoyed riding her new bike up this hill just after a pub visit in Great Budworth...





A lovely pub lunch sat in the beer garden at the Leigh Arms, Acton Bridge before returning to Marbury Country park via Anderton boat lift.


----------



## jhawk (5 May 2015)

My first ride today!

On a loanee bicycle. Had to get into town to check the mail and grab a few things from our old place. Not a bad thirty kilometre trek. Will do the same tomorrow as I check the mail every day. Gorgeous 26 degrees outside. Now that my bike is up and running, it's time to get riding! Waiting on a new tyre for the touring bike, too. Should have that soon.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 May 2015)

I like Skol said:


> Fantastic 17 miles around Cheshire lanes with family and friends. 9yr old romped up any hills we encountered (small by our usual standards) and Even Lady Skol enjoyed riding her new bike up this hill just after a pub visit in Great Budworth...
> View attachment 87867
> 
> 
> A lovely pub lunch sat in the beer garden at the Leigh Arms, Acton Bridge before returning to Marbury Country park via Anderton boat lift.


I recognise that road! I don't recall a 9year old but did you pass a trike around Acton Bridge? I seem to recall seeing a lady rather like the one in the picture..


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 May 2015)

Longish ride in today which included a not really intended loop around Bar Hill(looking for a short-cut I couldn't find) and a short dual carriage way hop;took it fairly easy including a quick stop at the USAF cemetery and a coffee stop in Cambridge.

https://www.strava.com/activities/298483565


----------



## I like Skol (5 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I recognise that road! I don't recall a 9year old but did you pass a trike around Acton Bridge? I seem to recall seeing a lady rather like the one in the picture..


I'm sure you would have noticed Jnr, he would have looked almost exactly like this...





Although he may have taken off the top by then and been wearing an almost hi-viz bright, yellow shirt at that point. I think we were at the Leigh Arms around 1-2pm.

EDIT:
My boys make me so proud I just have to add this. 9yr old spun up Soot Hill in Anderton with a big smile on his face and at a surprising pace considering this was just near the end of the 17 mile ride. He is a star


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 May 2015)

iancity said:


> Furthest I have ever been on a bike today, nowhere near most of you but delighted with myself!
> I record it via my Edge 500 and Strava yet somehow both failed today...Garmin didnt start until 1.8 miles in and Strava went off after 21.6 miles! Anyway, between them worked out I did 32 miles, my longest by 10
> 1 thing I did discover, the NCN number 1 is far far far from nice cycle paths, took me through 2 fields covered in cow/horse/whatever crap today, Wasnt what I expected but at least did mean I could carry on my journey.
> Missed the sunshine others seem to have had, so only grey miserable dull photos taken (and also got held up at every level crossing I pass) !
> ...



Nicely done

Remember my first 20+ miles felt like far longer when I got back home!
Not as painful as my first 40 mile club ride though,that really hurt


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 May 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I'm sure you would have noticed Jnr, he would have looked almost exactly like this...
> View attachment 87899
> 
> 
> ...


nope, I wasn't around there at the time. Back home by then. 
Kids are quite surprising at times and often have more energy than we do! The Anderton boat lift hill (either of them) are interesting at the best of times as a climb, though not particularly long and there are plenty of cyclists around here that get off and walk them so he did really well.


----------



## SpaCyclist (5 May 2015)

This is a write up of my ride to see the tour de Yorkshire on Friday. unfortunately I had to work each of the days over the Bank Holiday weekend - so no chance to post it earlier.

I planned a ride of about 75km around the route taking in the climb in Dalby Forest and the finish at Scarborough. The route started from a long layby at West Knapton just off the A64, went up to Dalby Forest, across to Scarborough then back, mainly on the A170 to return to the start point.






the first part of the ride was flat, and the climb through Dalby Forest attractive and, in the main not too steep. It was great to ride along roads with very few cars around. I watched the race come past near the top of the KoM climb. I was astonished at the speed the riders came up the hill, and there was a close tussle for the KoM points:





Close racing for the KoM points in Dalby Forest

At this stage Sky were controlling the front of the pelleton






the ride from Dalby to Scarborough was great. Quite a lot of people were heading in the same direction, and it was good to cycle with others.

In Scarborough I found a vantage point with a good view of the finish line. Unfortunately I couldn't see the big screen from my viewpoint, but never mind! Scarborough sea front is a great place to finish a race. You can see the riders come in from nearly a mile away around the bay, and the grassy banks provide plenty of viewing spots. There was a cold wind blowing in off the North Sea, but the weather was bright or sunny.





Waiting at the Finish

The number of spectators built up as the race approached, and there was quite a large and enthusiastic crowd by the time the riders came to the finish.

Eventually the race arrived:





Nordhaug wins.

The pelleton followed about three minutes behind:






I made my way down to Marine Drive, and was surprised how far behind the riders two further large groups came across the line.

I rode round Marine drive while the road was still closed to traffic (bouncing over the cobbles, which were a surprise as well), up Valley Road an then Stepney Hill and along the A170. I missed the turnoff I planned to take towards Malton, and had to do a U turn, then had a flat return to the car.

I thoroughly enjoyed both the ride, and seeing the racing. I hope the Tour de Yorkshire becomes a permanent and well supported feature in the cycling calendar.


----------



## Large (5 May 2015)

No ride today. Yesterday's cut short after a loud bang, broken spokes and buckled wheel.


----------



## Katherine (5 May 2015)

Large said:


> No ride today. Yesterday's cut short after a loud bang, broken spokes and buckled wheel.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 May 2015)

A very windy 63 miles today, was ridiculously windy, last 15 miles or so were very very hard work. Got wet three times and dried out three times before I got home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/298541826


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/298558748

27 miles in some horrendous cross winds.









The cows were lying down. Either that means it's going to rain, or they were lazy cows.


----------



## potsy (5 May 2015)

I might not have a pink fixed bike like my cycling guru @dr_pink but I was certainly in the pink today during another fixed cog test ride


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I just spotted myself on YouTube from yesterday
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwRDr9PjQ_s
> ...



Can't miss thanks to the other guys pink!!! Overshoes . You didn't look like you were suffering to much did the tandem catch you up ? well done on getting round


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 May 2015)

13 rider said:


> Can't miss thanks to the other guys pink!!! Overshoes . You didn't look like you were suffering to much did the tandem catch you up ? well done on getting round


That was the shallow part of the road, about 5%, it ramps up to 17% not that far after (this was before the stomach problems too). That tandem didn't catch me, but I saw two others on the way round.

EDIT: Their red number board shows they were doing the 82 miler. Respect!


----------



## Jon George (5 May 2015)

I'm back! After nearly two months of only extremely short town rides due to an upper back/base-of-the-neck problem, I said 'Sod it' and went for a 22 miler today. I picked an interesting day ... the free ride back - over 40 down one hill - made up for the hour's grind against the wind going out.


----------



## andytheflyer (5 May 2015)

Quick 30 miler. By quick I mean impromptu, not quick as in speed. The wind put paid to speed today. At one point a headwind gust almost brought me to a stop. Windiest ride ever for me The hawthorn hedges, now in leaf, provide some shelter, but when you pass a gap in the hedge, with the wind on your shoulder, and a car overtaking at the same time, you wonder if it would have been more sensible to have stayed at home. 

Anyway, nice in the sun. Too warm for the jacket and longs I'd selected.

Bangor on Dee, Overton then back by the Wyches (Higher and Lower - named by the Romans for their salt deposits - same as Northwich, Middlewich etc) and the glacial moraines train wreck north of Whitchurch (for the geomorphologists). So a few short, sharp climbs to finish. Must buy some new bib longs - these are failing to bits


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2015)

My ride today was taken on a bed , not a bike, from ward to theatre with a six hour rest break, unfortunately no coffee or cake as far as I'm aware,. Nice smooth ride back to the ward apart from a bump that felt like a pothole as we entered the lift,, I have no bidet but do have a rather nice morphine delivery system.unfortunately no photos as yet from today's ride



And all done with no helmet


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> My ride today was taken on a bed , not a bike, from ward to theatre with a six hour rest break, unfortunately no coffee or cake as far as I'm aware,. Nice smooth ride back to the ward apart from a bump that felt like a pothole as we entered the lift,, I have no bidet but do have a rather nice morphine delivery system.unfortunately no photos as yet from today's ride
> 
> 
> 
> And all done with no helmet


Get well soon


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> My ride today was taken on a bed , not a bike, from ward to theatre with a six hour rest break, unfortunately no coffee or cake as far as I'm aware,. Nice smooth ride back to the ward apart from a bump that felt like a pothole as we entered the lift,, I have no bidet but do have a rather nice morphine delivery system.unfortunately no photos as yet from today's ride
> 
> 
> 
> And all done with no helmet


Keep pressing that button. GWS


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2015)

@roadrash

No helmet? Was that the purpose of the op? Jigger me

I hope you didn't leave the surgeon a tip....


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2015)

@Dave 123. See link

https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/3679525/


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> My ride today was taken on a bed , not a bike, from ward to theatre with a six hour rest break, unfortunately no coffee or cake as far as I'm aware,. Nice smooth ride back to the ward apart from a bump that felt like a pothole as we entered the lift,, I have no bidet but do have a rather nice morphine delivery system.unfortunately no photos as yet from today's ride
> 
> 
> 
> And all done with no helmet


That bump was probably exacerbated by a slack chain! GWS


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

Not today, but yesterday. 
I went out with the plan of getting between the showers having delayed the ride until the afternoon, but life was not to go to plan. 
First of all a road a usually use to avoid the 'main road' was closed for repairs. The guy on the road closed sign duty did say I could go down the lane, but it was full of holes. My reply was that it was always full of holes, but when I looked from the road closed sign, it really was full of holes this time and with a bad back and the depth of some of those holes, I wasn't going anywhere near it! It is closed all week, so off I go to find another route. Never mind there is a touch of lee way in my route so I can still get to 20 miles.





Just a field of dandelions I enjoy.

Off through Delamere and I come across some roadworks signs... not quite road works, but a film crew parked up on one side of the road and making a huge mess of the other side of the road... one of the road maintenance guys spots me waiting at the traffic lights and comes over to put them onto manual for me because they haven't triggered and as I was to find out, I was never going to get through on green otherwise - it was very kind of him.





Then a hill I have been doing for a while now, only this time it is the first time I have seen the front of the sign post - I go up... why don't I get a notice about how steep it is? 





Towards the top of this section, I spotted the opportunity for a view, but was sorely mistaken. That squall was to get me later in the ride.





In the mean time, the wind is making life interesting and bending my flag pole backwards! Isn't it worrying how well the hi-viz yellow on my flag blends with the hedge row? It is why I have orange on there as well.





And at the top of the next climb, Wales can be seen and it is sunny again and way too warm for waterproofs.





And Runcorn can also be seen, but this horse is way more interested in whether I will feed him than the weather or the view.





And at the top of another hill and as high as I can climb around here it looks great in this direction ....





.. but not so great in this direction. I'm off home. It is too windy and there is another squall blowing through and somehow yesterday my heart was not in it.





Often the view in the rear view mirror is much better than in actuality...





... but possibly not this time.
Ride aborted. 15 miles instead of 20 miles at a disappointing 7.7mph but most of the climbing is done in the first hour!
https://www.strava.com/activities/298655301


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual..

With a bit of a breeze blowing, I set off on the full sus across the lanes and fields to Salcey. I was hoping to take the CX for a spin but didn't fancy being clipped in with winds gusting to 40 MPH.






I thought I was in for a shower just after Little Houghton, but the clouds soon scudded past and I remained dry.






At one point across open fields, I was virtually stationary, but, with coffee beckoning, I pressed on. In Salcey Forest, there were a few trees down, but the trail was clear enough to ride, albeit weaving though the debris.






One of the huge ancient trees left dotted around the place. Handy for the kids to clamber around on when they visit.
For my way home, I used one of the bridleways from the back of the forest towards Horton. It was quite rideable today even though there's been a bit of rain recently. Frequently, when wet, it clags up quite quickly!






Over a bumpy bridge (not nice on a Hardtail!! ) across the fields and up the hill to Earls Barton was fairly easy as the wind was pushing me along. Home was via Sywell Reservoir and Cut Throat Lane, a byway that gets me to within half a mile of y house.






What could possibly go wrong!! 

Back home just after 18:00 on 25 miles, with a PB on Horton Road. I've not managed that speed on my Road bike before, let alone the Marin full susser. Maybe the 30/40 MPH tailwind helped 


https://www.strava.com/activities/298678757


----------



## Saluki (6 May 2015)

Quick utility ride today of 4.5 miles. I rode down the road for 1.5 miles to a client's house where I parked the CX in her living room while I walked her dog for half an hour. Then got back on and headed into the wind, all the way to the hospital to meet Hubster. Last 1/4 mile was into driving rain and a headwind - joyous. I had to wait a couple of mins as Hubster was running late but then he arrived, loaded the bike and I got back into the dry.
Road bike saddle now on the CX and it's all wrong. It seems to have tipped forward and it needs putting back a good 1cm too. I'll do it later.
21:33 riding time only but better than nothing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2015)

5.6 miles today, what I could work in with a couple of flats and some fettling, replacing a previous owners bad rim tape job with a bit better one. Wiser to have checked all this in the first place, but sometimes you just need to change a tube now and again. And again. After fettling, I cut the lawn. I would have gone earlier, but dogs had a veterinary visit today, and I had lunch with Mrs GA and my niece, who is going home for the summer from university after today.


----------



## jhawk (7 May 2015)

Did 52K today! And picked up my new touring tyre, which appears to have rim wire indentations. 

EDIT: I should clarify, 52K all-told. 16KM into town to do some shopping and check our Post Office, etc, then 16KM back. And then tonight I went to play some recreation ball, 10K there and back. Feeling fitter!


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 May 2015)

Quick commute in today,nothing much to note apart from avoiding rowing coaches again;

https://www.strava.com/activities/299648562


----------



## Basil.B (7 May 2015)

Did 28 miles this morning, got wet in the process.
Still enjoyed the ride though!


----------



## Glow worm (7 May 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Quick commute in today,nothing much to note apart from avoiding rowing coaches again;
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/299648562



On the A10?! Braver man than I!

Enjoying reading the ride reports and seeing the pics from everyone. I've been off the bike for a couple of weeks now with recurring muscle pains (quads) that leave me grounded. Thoroughly peed off! Hope to get back out there again soon even if only for a few short rides.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

@Glow worm you didn't miss much here this morning. Someone ordered rain and someone else delivered it.

Umm. what can I say. 18.8 very slow miles in full waterproofs and rain!
There was a brief lull in the weather where blue sky broke out, but I didn't let it lull me into a false sense of security. Full waterproofs stayed on until I got home. They were needed again.







It looked much worse the other way!
https://www.strava.com/activities/299757854


----------



## cosmicbike (7 May 2015)

After a 'challenging' start to the morning I had to give myself a good talking to, and forced myself out on the bike. Glad I did too, as the doom and gloom soon lifted and I ambled off on a short ride to nowhere in particular. I ended up at Penton Hook Marina, somewhere I pass regularly but never to into, so mooched in for a look, specifically trying to get closer to a building I'd spotted. This was as close as I could get, not sure what it was, but interesting looking





There were also boats, some better kept than others.





Did me the world of good to get out, even though I feel like I'm competing with @SatNavSaysStraightOn for slow riding, achieving a whole 9 miles in an hour.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2015)

114 miles today. Set off at 06:00 under brilliant blue sky and hardly any wind. Did my usual and set off with no particular route in mind. 

Saw a recumbent tandem, I didn't even know they existed.

Had a chat with an old boy who was walking up a hill. He was on a mint condition Bob Jackson bike. He was over 70 and was touring, much kudos to him. He told me that he used to go up the hill with a dog on the back of his bike.

Got wet twice and dried out once

And finally a big clap to the Matalan wagon that gave me the best pass I have probably ever had. He went to overtake me and was just about alongside when a car appeared coming towards us. Rather than keep going he dropped back and stayed behind for a good 1/4 mile while I plodded up a hill. He then gave me a really wide berth when he did eventually go by. Gave him a thumbs up and he gave me a toot of his horn.


----------



## Saluki (7 May 2015)

Nice ride this morning, along the Marriotts Way. We went in the car to Freeland's Corner (the high point of the cyclepath - 126' above sea level so we took oxygen natch).
We just followed the cyclepath and saw wrens, a heron, several swans. Horses all rugged up and passed a cross country course, really nicely built and made me long for a good horse and a spare hour or two. We took care past the badger setts, which seem to be mostly fenced off now so people are aware of them and control their dogs. We stopped for a good 10 minutes at a field opening and watched a pair of Hares playing in the field. They did look at us, they knew that we were there, but they seemed totally unfazed by us and, after looking at us for 30 seconds or so, carried on playing. We carried on riding after they went through the hedge and out of sight.

The Themelthorpe loop is literally a loop in the old railway track - used to the the M & GN railway. Known locally as the Muddle & Go Nowhere, if I remember correctly. Closed by that nice Dr Beeching. The loop goes from Whitwell Station - they have steam trains and whatnot for those interested around to Reepham some 5 miles along. When we'd done the loop and arrived at Reepham, we popped across the town and rode the mile and a half on tarmac, back to Whitwell for a coffee and Hubster had a huge bit of carrot cake.
7 miles back to the car. 
We averaged about 10.5mph on our CX bikes, in the sunshine. About an hour and 3/4 riding time and it was good. Hubster says that he will stop complaining about riding on tarmac after some of the really muddy sections that seemed to suck his wheels to a near standstill.


----------



## contadino (7 May 2015)

35 degrees, 30 km @ 23kmh average. An inordinate number of insects bouncing off my glasses. My back was fine, so long as I remember to keep it straight, which is much like when I'm at my desk so no real hardship. My legs do seem to be getting used to hills with only 12 gears, which is a relief. Even my gear changes are getting less noisy so the friction shifters are staying.

Gonna have to swap the saddle. I think I'll take the one off my MTB - I know that's OK for 50kms at least - but only until I can get a Charge Spoon sorted. This one is a PITA...


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 May 2015)

A quick 23 miler. I thought the 'snotter' needed a clean up and index tweak( after it's BB replacement). It did, it sorted it a treat..

https://www.strava.com/activities/299935905


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2015)

It wasn't appealing cycling weather, light rain as I set off, cold wind blowing YET AGAIN, but I ventured out after work for a loop around my regular evening route.

Climbed up Lyth Hill and the rain had stopped by now, before dropping down to Exfords Green and then a little deviation up to Stapleton Common, with the usual ridiculous amount of traffic for the narrow country lane (7 cars and 2 motorbikes in about half a mile!)

Called in at Dads for a quick 10 minute chat and then continued to Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford (passing the Polling Station where there wasn't much activity happening) and then Cantlop.

Just after there I dropped towards Betton Abbots and had a bit of a moment, when changing into top gear, as the pedals jammed . I was doing about 20mph, but just as I was about to wobble into the hedge I hit a bump and luckily it dislodged the problem, meaning I avoided an embarrassing tumble!

21.7 miles, slow at 11.1 mph avg with that wind being in my face for a lot of the ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/300365293

23 miles as a loosener for tomorrow


----------



## Saluki (8 May 2015)

Just back from my usual Friday hospital run. I had a bit of time - but not as much as I thought really - so went a new (ish) route.
I headed off up Bluebell as normal and turned right through Eaton (where I stopped as I'd been accosted by a fly so had a big glug of water as it was fighting back) and then up and over the bridge and then turned left and headed off, over the A47 (I think it is there) to Intwood.




From Intwood I followed the road to East Carleton and then headed right towards the Ketteringham crossroads. Deciding that I didn't have the time to pop out at Ketteringham and then back to the hospital via the Hethersett Road and cyclepath, I headed right and towards the 2 horrible A11/A47 junction roundabouts and, on the left hand bend near them, I hopped up on the the pavement on the right and rode and walked over the footbridge. Easier said than done in cleats. Up is OK, except for the checkerplate step. Down is mostly OK, except for the checkerplate step. Lethal when it's wet.

I knew that I was a bit late, so changed the music on my iPod to something a bit louder and rockier (kind of) and whizzed up to the vet's at Eaton and along the cyclepath to the A11 bike and pedestrian crossing and then to the hospital via Roundhouse Way, again.

10.72 miles in just under 44 minutes on the PX roadie so I was happy with that and, most importantly, I had a great ride.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2015)

Just the usual 20 miler route. Meet the same cyclist twice and met a pedestrian who has met me before on one of my other bikes, so had a stop for a chat. Was OK earlier on, but my strength failed me later on in the ride.  not sure what happened there.

Anyhow, just the 1 [photo from before the sunshine disappeared...







20.5 miles in an undeclared slowness... https://www.strava.com/activities/300376504


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Just the usual 20 miler route. Meet the same cyclist twice and met a pedestrian who has met me before on one of my other bikes, so had a stop for a chat. Was OK earlier on, but my strength failed me later on in the ride.  not sure what happened there.
> 
> Anyhow, just the 1 [photo from before the sunshine disappeared...
> 
> ...


Nice pic. Reminds me of one of the desktop backgrounds that Windows did..........maybe still do??

I felt like I started off well today too and then struggled later. Did get very chilly so maybe that didn't help.


----------



## SpaCyclist (8 May 2015)

Rather than today's ride this is yesterday's ride along Wharfedale to Ilkley, up to the cow and Calf rocks and back through the outskirts of Leeds and Thorner.

The weather started off dry, but I had a few spots of rain on the first part of the ride. This view from Kirkby Overblow (a very appropriate name) shows the nature of the weather, with the grey on the left being a shower, but patches of brightness and sunshine elsewhere:






My route undulates along the Northern side of the valley, offering this view across to Ilkley Moor along the way:






and shortly afterwards a view of Denton Hall (now apparently offices and a wedding venue):






I continued into Ilkley, then up to the Cow and Calf café for a coffee and cake. The climb up to the café was hard for me, and I felt I deserved a short break when I got there!The flags there showed how strong the head wind was on my way up to Ilkley:






There were also excellent views over Ilkley:






and of the Cow and Calf rocks:






Fortunately, quite a lot of the return route was downhill (although I did still have to toil up to the top of the Chevin), the wind was now mainly behind me, and the weather became increasingly sunny.






It was lung busting in places, but this was definitely an enjoyable ride.

This is the route I followed:


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 May 2015)

Glow worm said:


> On the A10?! Braver man than I!.



It's not too bad at the time I'm on it in the morning(6 ish usually);certainly no worse than 20 pence road,actually as it's wider the traffic gives you a wider berth.

Another a10 commute this morning but on the helium so a bit quicker

https://www.strava.com/activities/300275800

And then a long ride home to finish the Strava classics challenge as I won't be on the club run tomorrow.

Pretty pleased with it as at times especially at the end I felt pretty tired;still nice jacket pots and chilli to look forward too soon

Oh and the title of this will only mean anything if you know a us band called The Hold Steady.

https://www.strava.com/activities/300479793


----------



## Garry A (8 May 2015)

Not been on the bike much over winter so thought I'd give myself a boot up the arse and go. 44.5 miles out to Stirling and back with some creative route planning. Even stopped at a pals for a cuppa. Can you tell where I took the wrong road? :-)


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 May 2015)

With the TdY Sportive out of the way, my attention is now on my MTB C2C tour.

The MTB has been whinging that it's being ignored lately, so I figured I needed to find out what it feels like to ride 30 hilly miles in the wilderness. So i set off to Settle with a 30 mile loop plotted taking in Malham Tarn and Kilsley. I even remembered to stop and take some photos this time 





It seems to take forever!

Almost as soon as you've rolled out of the car park, you are climbing. This goes on for a while, some of it isn't rideable, but finally you get up to the top of this brute. Then you look at the garmin and you've only done 3.5 miles  But you are now in the middle of nowhere!





Once I've persuaded various sheep and cows to move a bit, there is a quick and rocky descent towards Malham Tarn, which is a lot of fun, then a little bit on tarmac to get to the Tarn itself, which you can see in the photo below. I figured that would be a good point for some sandwiches with 10 miles on the clock and a bit over 2 hours on the watch!





Only 20 to go then! . Now I hit the moors over towards Kilsley and this could not be more different. It's a bit flatter, but the grass is soft and there's a few rocks about, so going is very slow, until I get to another rocky downhill bit  where I come to a bit of an issue:





I shall make use of that handy stone bridge I think  After this is was plain sailing until the long, rocky and fast descent to Kilsley. Halfway. 

A couple of miles on tarmac gets me to the next bridleway, and this involves climbing back up to the height I've just come down from  It's soft ground, no hard path at all, it's steep and it's tough to even keep moving. So I just walked the bike up the majority of this climb. It's faster. As you can see, the bridleway line is only just visible.





It takes an hour to haul the bike 3 miles to get to the top, but then there is the reward of a faster downhill section and some fast cruising across the high pastures, and this was where I nearly came to grief! Whizzing down a grassy hill, I spotted a big depression that I was going rather too fast for. So I hit the brakes. The rear wheel locked up and promptly tried to overtake the front, making me get off the brakes and ride out the violent straightening-out process. Then I still had to deal with the depression. Oooof! 

Shortly after I was back at Malham Tarn. A bit over 4 hours on the watch. 9 miles to go. Ugh.

Then the route works its way over back to the Pennine Bridleway, and after a bit of a slog initially, I'm really picking up speed! This is a nice hard surface and should eat up a few miles, which is just as well because my nice weather has gone away  After a final drop down across fields, I was back at Settle 

32 miles in just short of 6 hours. My estimates of speed were about right. On tour I'll be on the bike between 6 and 8 hours each day, but I do have a couple of hours leeway after that, so I don't need to rush. However, could I do this route again tommorrow? That'd be hard.

Keep up the training! 

https://app.strava.com/activities/300536768/overview


----------



## Cush (8 May 2015)

Went out over towards Warwick Bridge via the loop road past Warwick Holme, carried on along the A69 to Corby Hill and down to Middle Gelt Bridge and I was struggling and I knew it. Up to Talking Village, another struggle up to the view point over Talkin Tarn and on to Hallbank Gate. Took the cycle track to Lambley and at Lambley decided that going up to Alston and over Hartside was not on. So I dropped down (and then up) to the South Tyndale trail to Haltwhistle station. Train to Wetheral and rode Home. 25 miles in 3:10 of riding
Excellent weather extraordinary clear views. 
PM on reasons for aborting
1) Not hill fit
2) Had slime fitted in to Schwalbe inner tubes earlier in the year when I was getting a lot of punctures due to thorns
Would appreciate any comments on (2) I have notice that even on the flat I do not roll as well as I used too.
Have marked next Wednesday down to have another attempt to get too Hartside but I am thinking of getting the train to Haltwhistle, then using the South Tyne Trail to Lambley. At least the first four miles will be flat.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 May 2015)

Nothing so grand for me in comparison to what other locals have posted above. 

As the news and weather both seemed quite jolly, I cycled to work and back. 6½ miles from one side of the city to t'other, and n'er venturing near a main/busy road.






T'was all very civilised 

Later today I'll be taking another short ride, but this time it's over to Monkhill to 'support' The Drovers Rest Beer Festival


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2015)

For once I had a ride with a destination in mind, Long Itchington to meet @Fab Foodie so I could collect one of the Cyclechat jerseys.

30 miles of hard work into a fairly strong wind and once I got to the meeting place I rang Fab Foodie to tell him I was there only to get no answer. Mmmm, thinking what do I do now when my phone rings, a very polite lady asking me why I had rung her, I had the wrong number  So I phoned home got my youngest to log onto cyclechat and check the number for Fab Foodie, I'd got the number right. So i walked round to the campsite that I knew he was on and grabbed a random cyclist and asked if they knew him, luckily they all knew each other and I was soon shaking hands with him.

Photo of the hand over - thank you to the chap who took the photo for us.
On the way home and a tail wind and even stopped to take some more photos:












You can't miss these:








Probably something to do with this:





and finally a shot of the jersey back in Leicester:





63 miles in total https://www.strava.com/activities/300883465


----------



## 13 rider (9 May 2015)

Quick afternoon spin of 11 miles . From Anstey to Newtown Linford and out to Ulverscroft a quick loop round a few hills and back home. Followed part of the route of the Charnwood Forest ride anyone taking part tomorrow be warned its HILLY at least your going down Polly Botts and not up that as well , but looks like full priory lane ( two climbs) after doing the beacon 40 miles over the forest is a proper ride good luck anyone doing it. I will be heading a different way tomorrow to avoid everyone.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/301142901

Due to unforeseen shoitness of the 97 million quid supercomputer at the met office, my imperial was cut to a metric.






In the background, you can see my 97 million rupee super cows. If they stand up, it's dry, if they lie down, it's going to rain. It's not rocket science, and it's a lot more accurate than the thing the Met office use..


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 May 2015)

Had a lovely ride today with some of the Belles ladies. We followed NCR 76 from the Kelpies to Culross and back. 
29 miles for me and 19 miles for most of the others.
If you were in a group of male riders that passed us at the point below....I'm sorry. No really, I can usually keep control of my ladies but the sight of you fit lads in lycra was just too much for them (but to be fair, you started it!) 










At Culross where we stopped for a snack





Riding towards Kincardine Bridge

It was a fab ride, with a great bunch of ladies and the weather was brilliant.


----------



## vernon (9 May 2015)

An ex colleague turned up with his bike for me to fettle before going out with me for a pootle into Leeds' city centre, back along the canal to Kirkstall and a climb out of the Aire Valley back to Meanwood.






Tom having a pre-ride pie.





Tom after conceding that he needed to wear the wind stopper that I offered him at the start of the ride. It was rather cold.






A fantastic rock band playing at a Hell's Angels' gathering at the HD dealership by the Armley Gyratory. We were attracted by the great sound, stayed for a few minutes at a respectful distance before returning to the tow path.





A nice pint of Kirkstall Brewery's Dissolution IPA before the clim back to Meanwood.

A nice relaxing 11.5 miles catching up with the gossip and sharing pies.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2015)

Second attempt at the imperial century for May.

In the run up to the weekend, sunday looked the better day in the forecasts, but the updates changed as we got nearer so that even though it was forecast to be showery, today looked better with regards to the wind.

As promised in the last write-up I've been good and kept off the bike to rest it after straining my left knee. I've also done some adjustments after a conversation with @gavgav made me realise that it may in part have been due to a squashed nerve (I've adjusted the tension of the saddle a couple of times recently). So about 7 this morning set out with a not so tense saddle to see what I could achieve.

I did a variation one of my regular routes this time to try and take advantage of the wind direction and so that if I had to cut it short it would be easier. The planned route was out to Condover first before turning west through Exfords Green and out to Pontesbury and Minsterley (a couple of miles added here compared to the way I usually go) then to Westbury, and through Melverley to Oswestry. Ellesmere was the next stop after that, then Wem, Shawbury, Upton Magna, Wroxeter and Cressage. From there the route becomes hillier on the way to Harley, and Cardington before finally heading home through Longnor, Great Ryton and Condover again.

It was much quieter setting out at this time compared to the bank holiday monday and first bit was pretty uneventful apart from finding that the saddle needed further adjustments to feel right (back in the autumn I tried to replicate the set up from the knockabout bike that was working pretty well for commuting - it clearly does not suit this bike). Despite these changes the left knee started to ache again as early as 12 miles, _*but *_didn't feel bad like last time so I carried on.

I got up to Oswestry without it feeling any worse so continued to Ellesmere. This section was a little more difficult as the knee didn't like the frequent ups and downs on this section (despite the wind helping), but eased again as I got closer to town. I had a quick break by The Mere then carried on.

For the next section to Wem the wind was helping quite nicely and I set quite a good pace apart from climbing over the hill just before town. I had my lunch stop here before carrying on.

There is a bigger hill after Wem but by taking it slow I got up with no issues. At the top I passed a few riders going the other way: a penguin, Wally (from the "Where's Wally" books), a tiger, a lion, two escaped convicts on a tandem and Father Christmas among many others. A charity ride I presume - otherwise someone must have slipped something into my water bottles.

I regret to say that when I received a deliberate close pass a few miles afterwards I couldn't restrain myself and gave a (not particularly offensive) gesture in frustration  which resulted in Mr Angry stopping to harangue me and repeatedly demand "what the **** was that?" Unlike the last time this happened I _did_ keep my cool. No arguing, no name-calling, I just shook my head, told him to get lost and rode on. He made some parting comment which I didn't hear - I suspect it wasn't "have a nice day". I wonder if his girlfriend in the passenger seat was impressed. No more of these swivel eyed loonies please - I've had my fill!

Strangely this incident actually helped. The adrenalin rush from not knowing what was about to happen stopped my knee aching and I covered the next 20 miles at a surprisingly brisk pace. I stopped to check if another rider was okay near Cressage as he was was sat on the roadside looking knackered - we had a brief chat which cheered me up. Just after Cressage another couple of riders overtook me, then settled down to a slower pace than mine - proving a point I think but they offered a nice wind-break for a while.

The good pace didn't last unfortunately and by 86 miles I was struggling up all the climbs. The knee was aching almost as badly as last time and I really plodded, but did make it to the top of the Folly Bank climb where after a rest, refreshment and a pleasant chat with a walker all was well again and I enjoyed a relatively quick run to home.

102.4 miles for the day (and thankfully got the century without having to find any extra mileage at the end of the ride) at an average of 12.9 mph.





On the way to Pontesbury. A vivid crop against a threatening sky.





Oswestry





I ride past this dragon sculpture quite frequently but haven't photographed it before for fear of upsetting the owners.





Taking a quick break at Ellesmere.





The church at Welshampton with its unusual patterned roof.





It's clearly been pretty wet in places today (the bike is plastered in mud). I've been lucky though and missed practically all the showers.





Nice ironwork at Wem.





Near Harley and looking across the valley to Wenlock Edge.





So tempting, but it's only 12 miles to home now and there's some bottles of Butty Bach waiting for me.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (9 May 2015)

I haven't ridden today, I've done this 






At 9am it was all mud, at 3pm much nicer.

Bits of me hurt that a hilly 100 miler don't get to though now.


----------



## andytheflyer (9 May 2015)

Cut the lawns and waited until the weather forecast caught up with the actual weather and the threat of more showery downpours receded before getting out for what should have been (and would normally be) a simple 30 miler on the 'bent. Fairly quickly had to re-route as the flooded section near the old railway bridge a couple of miles from home is still flooded from Thursday's rain. Was flooded yesterday morning and it looks deeper today. Yesterday's early 18miler was a breeze.

Up and over the Mid Cheshire Ridge S of Tattenhall - some short sharp climbs here that demand lengthy spinning in my 23" bottom gear, before heading for the Dee valley at Alford, but at around 20 miles and heading up the steep hill into Holt for a cake stop at Hildegaarde's I began to really feel it in my quads.

The last fairly flat, but with the 200' climb up to home at the end, 13 miles was hard work. Never really felt as though I was getting on today. Bike in perfect nick, no binding brakes, tyres at maximum recommended pressures.

Legs really tired now, and quads aching - but not sure why. Average speed in the typical range despite my new Marathon Racers. Disappointing.

Wore a pair of lightweight tights under shorts rather than my normal (tight) bib longs, I wonder if the lack of compression made a difference - or was it just one of those days?

Better find some speed soon - Anglesey Lanes 100k audax in a month's time!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 May 2015)

As mentioned earlier, today's ride was out to the Drover's Rest (Cumbrian Pub of the Year) at Monkhill for their beer festival.

The outward journey was a simple 6½ mile [pretty much] straight line run through the back streets...









However after enjoying great company and imbibing many fine ales, my beer scooter kicked in to the way back...






Most odd!!


----------



## Donger (9 May 2015)

This "Metric Century a Month" lark doesn't get any easier. How some of the other contenders keep rattling off multiple qualifying rides every month is beyond my comprehension. Today's (and May's only) 100km ride for me was the 106km (66 mile) "South Glos 100". The weather forecast was grim, but despite driving through heavy rain on the M5 on my way to Alveston and some occasional nasty black clouds, there wasn't a drop of rain on the ride.Vicious headwinds throughout the return 30 miles made this a bit of an ordeal, though.

Started with my usual preparation of a mug of green tea and a big bowl of sweet porage.



The rain had just stopped when I arrived at the start. My gamble of opting for a stow-away light rain jacket paid off big time. Reckon I would have boiled in the bag if I'd gone with my Gore-Tex jacket. It stayed dry, and the sun even made an appearance later on.




A map from my trusty "Flat Nav" (which got me round again without incident):




Some nice Cotswold villages visited today:




..... and a gorgeous valley described intriguingly on the routesheet as the "valley where time stood still" near Kingscote (which I recognised as one that I had already earmarked as a special treat for one of our club rides). I had to get into a precarious position with one leg balanced on a steep grass bank to take this shot .... then almost fell off my bike as I felt something brush up against me. I looked down and found a big hairy lurcher enthusiastically sniffing my crotch! Fortunately he was well trained, and understood the command "B*gg*r of!".




The strong wind really started to sap my energy round about that point, and I barely got above 8mph on the flat for the last 20 miles.... in fact at one particularly exposed point near Kingscote I couldn't have gone faster than 7mph if you told me a sniper was trying to take me out. This put me in serious danger of not getting round the 66 mile course in under 7 hours. In the end I bust a gut to make it in 6 hours 56 mins, and found there were still at least a couple of dozen riders still out on the road. This little lot didn't help, though ... there must have been at least 100 cows going in for milking, and it must have added at least 7 or 8 minutes to my time, as most of them stopped and stared at me on their way across the road.(Of course my pub stops may also have added a tad to my overall time!).....




After drinking about a gallon of water and having a long hot soak in the bath, I'm getting back to normal now ... but man am I going to ache tomorrow. Still, got another of these to document my challenge ride..... 5 down, 7 to go. What _have_ I done?




I'd had a heavy cold this week, and wasn't sure I really wanted to do this ride. Was really glad I did, though, as I got to meet @Arjimlad, and meet up again with @jembullo ( who was riding it with his brother today) and we all had a chat in the beer garden of the Daneway PH at Sapperton. Sadly we got split up after that point due to the gratuitous cruelty of throwing in a beast of a hill straight after the pub stop. As usual, I got up it in one, but operating at an entirely different speed from everyone else. Also nice to see Louise Rigby, the wife of one of the organisers, again. I'm afraid I wasn't able to stay with her on the return to provide any worthwhile shelter, but we had a nice chat on the outward leg. (Sorry Louise, the photo didn't take for some reason).Once again, a local audax came up trumps again, with beautiful scenery and a very friendly atmosphere of cameraderie. Recommended, if you haven't tried one yet. Take a look at Audax UK's website.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2015)

4 miles the ride this day. I was fettling my Fuji Touring Series IV as I think we are finally past the chance of snow. I added fenders and a light from Aldi, got to the spot where I had my flat last week, and got another today. I patched it on the spot, and rode on home as rain was beginning. Try again tomorrow. I would have posted this earlier, but my electricity was out.


----------



## Cush (10 May 2015)

Carried out another PM on Fridays ride but it did not not start that way. Rode to town to get my train tickets for Tuesday. Then decided to ride to Dalston on the cycle / footpath. It was a pleasant ride and rather than carry at Dalston and cut across to Wetheral (three minor hillocks) I decided to reverse my route with a slight diversion. Very fast (for me) ride back to Carlisle, round the parks and back home. 20. odd miles. Good ride I think I will do it again using panniers instead of a rack pack and see if it makes any difference. As normal this week; more depressing news at home. This time Newcastle on the verge of relegation and Sunderland above them!!


----------



## Keith Oates (10 May 2015)

Yesterday and today the wind has been a major factor in the rides but I managed to enjoy both rides as the sun was also shining and so broke the 100 Km bracket with both rides combined. I actually enjoyed the part of the rides that were into the wind as well as the time the wind was coming from behind me, let's hope it stays that way.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2015)

an early 17 mile ride today as a busy day ahead . From the boro up to and along to Mears Ashby , Sywell ,Holcot ,Hannington ,Orlingbury where they were getting ready for the days Waendel Walkers , Little Harrowden and back towards Hardwick and then down the mad mile into the boro all before 7am


----------



## contadino (10 May 2015)

All set for a new route. Set it all up on Endo, bike ready, just about to leave and the wife pipes up that she's coming...

She has an electric kit on her bike, gets off the bike and walks it down hills, powers full throttle up hills, has no sense of direction, no stamina, and if I'm further than a couple of metres away I'm being antisocial. But it's a lovely day so we agreed she'll come the first 5 km, then turn around and I'll do my ride.

That turning point happened to be at the top of a fairly long steep hill. So she breezes past me, not even pedaling, shouting 'Come on keep up!' At the top she goes 'I'm going this way', turns right and disappears round the corner. So that's my timings and my route down the pan.

So I managed to ditch her a km further on, ended up doing a different, well-trodden route. I guess I will sneak off tomorrow instead and try out the new route.

Which left me pondering.. Is it necessarily a bad thing to prefer being a solitary cyclist?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2015)

No. Mrs. GA is one of the best swimmers I have ever seen, but can't balance a bicycle, and that's all right with me.


----------



## Archeress (10 May 2015)

A ride with the club today. They had two rides today, a long ride of 50 miles to Batheaston, and a short family friendly one of 10 miles to Abbey Wood. I cycled to the meeting point uncertain of which I was going to ride and was thinking about riding the long ride, although my fitness is only fair to middling at the moment. Asking the ride leader of the long ride what was the terrain, all he said to make my mind up was "we're going up Lansdown Hill twice"! For those not knowing Bath, Lansdown Hill is a notoriously steep hill that goes for miles. At the top is one of the park and rides and if you're lucky you can get the front seat on the top deck of the bus and it is like being on a roller coaster on the first big drop.

So I set off on the family friendly novice ride to Abbey Wood instead. As the second most experienced rider in the group I was made Tail End Charlie, something I've never done before. It meant I had to be on best behaviour, something my fellow club riders have rarely seen, especially when I ride my MTB as I hoon it over the speed humps. We had 3 new people on the ride, but one was certainly not a novice. The 2 new women were very appreciative at the end of the ride and the ride leader and I seemed to have got them hooked. It was also a nice experience where women outnumbered the men 5 riders to 2, with the ride leader and tail end charlie both being women.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## sgl5gjr (10 May 2015)

chuffed with myself...... having suffered a nasty bout of Sciatica (ouch) for 4 weeks now..... and apart from Riding customer bikes on road tests for a few hundred yds..... I managed to increase Friday's 3.4 miles with a 7 mile ride today..... 

My physio said I should leave off of cycling...me who runs a cycle business, lol..... for a few weeks.... yeah right... I had been on the Turbo for some 10,20,30 mins sessions over the past week between appointments....
I did find the left leg was a little "lazy" but with the spd's on...it doesn't stand a chance to not keep up.... going to rest tomorrow and go for a 12 miler I use for Mrs Sgl rides out on Tuesday - Onwards and Upwards


----------



## Dark46 (10 May 2015)

Well todays ride was the first KCC ride on the Orro, after riding the Boardman Hybrid.

Only 5 riders today and no sign of @Donger, @gordyfinbar, @maltloaf or @Largie003. I had a route planned and ready to go. So we set off from the estate towards Edge. (Guess who forgot to restart their Garmin after loading the route?) Anyway the bike felt good and I felt more at home than I had for the last few weeks. 

Going up Edge I kept looking over my shoulder to make sure Dave was still behind and I could see his bright yellow top, so I knew I could keep going. Edge felt really good and if my Garmin was working properly I swear it would have been a PB.

So after arriving at the regroup point after Pitchcome it was then I realised it wasn't Dave behind me.! I thought jesus I hope nothing has happened as I only kept going, as I thought I could see him lol. It was a worrying few minutes waiting. Then when he arrived we found out he had a couple of chain issues.

So it was down into Stroud and left towards Hawkwood College then straight on towards Bulls Cross on Wick Street. It was finally at Bulls Cross I realised that the Garmin wasn't recording! So cheesed off I thought of throwing it! But it was my fault, but I do want to get another.

From here it was up the end of Slad Valley and to Buckholt. The road surface really needs the council to do something as it's horrible?

I always enjoy the ride through Buckholt and I got upto just over 40 mph but was looking forward to what was to come.

So hear we are at the top of Portway hill and I am 6th overall on the decent and I would like to be further up. Well as soon as I was on the hill it was into top as soon as possible and just a dab of brakes around the right hand kink then let her go! As I straightened up I went for it but just dabbed the breaks around the blind kink. Then as soon as I could see itcwasca clear it was go go go! I couldn't really see as my eyes were watering but there was no way I was going to let off. It was only on the flat I started to break. 

At the end of the high street it was left towards the bottom of Upton. Alan decided he was going to do Painswick Beacon but we were heading in the opposite direction. So it was right then left just skirting the outskirts of Matson. Passed the back of the new southbound Gloucester services and to the bottom of Edge again.

Instead of the usual left at Fagans roundabout we went along the Stroud road in Gloucester and passed St Peters school. The up and over and left at the roundabout the left at the lights.

From there it was through Tuffley and back through Copeland Park and in the Kingsway.

When I got in I downloaded my ride only to find a KOM on the Portway plunge woohoo!


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2015)

1st attempt at a fast club run this year , i was ok till 50 mile mark and i just died but it was fun and my 1st chaingang style ride.
Untill then we were averaging 21 mph for the run, dropped to just over 20 for my total ride by the time i dragged myself home 
https://www.strava.com/activities/301669696


----------



## 13 rider (10 May 2015)

A change of direction today to avoid a charity ride on MY roads around Charnwood forest .So out to meeting point in Cossington but not before a quick detour up sharply hill and through Swithland before the Charity ride .Passed the start point for charity ride and loads of riders about good turn out. Arrived a meeting point to another work mate Craig waiting who I didn't know was coming ,with @Teddsie dropping out with a migraine the group was to be four .Me ,Steve the other Phil and Craig with everyone on road bikes and me on my hybrid I could see it be quick pace with me hanging on . So off up humble lane just before we joined humble lane a big group of bikes shot by the junction so we had to chase them down up the climb  we nearly got them .so out through Radcliffe ,Thrussington,Hoby and Asfordby . I was right about the pace we got at 16 mph which is quick for me.After crossing the A607 we headed out towards Ashby Foville and on to Gaddesby where we recrossed the A607 into Rearsby and back to Thrussington ,Radcliffe and back to Cossington .The other Phil and Craig headed back there way and me and Steve road up to the lights at Rothley were Steve turned right and I went straight on towards home . In Rothley I started to mix we the charity rides heading for there second loop .So the climbs I did yesterday they were doing twice  I said yesterday it would be HILLY didn't realise they were doing them twice. Between Rothley and Cropston I gave a female charity rider a nice tow and break from the wind as she headed back towards the climbs .I swung left at the end and she went right and wished her luck on the climbs .Back to home 40.5 miles done at 14.5mph which is quick for me over that distance legs feeling it now . Lovely ride in nice weather ,loads of rider out today not counting all the charity riders


----------



## dan_bo (10 May 2015)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2015)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass. 29 miles to Watermead Park and back. We rode that slowly we had a jogger come by us, to be fair he was running at a good pace.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 May 2015)

2 rides for me today.
The first one was a 25 mile loop with the boy wonder






The ride took in the delights of Barrington hill and Old Wimpole hill, the latter of which he flew past me at the bottom..... I waited for the ideal moment near the top where I nailed him! Competitive dad, me?
The 10 miles to home from there were done at a speed between 20-25mph, every time I looked he was on my wheel. Once home he said"have I done something to offend you?".... Every time I looked he was there, so I kept the speed up!
On that ride we passed Longstanton Wheelers and Ely CC.

We stopped in at home and picked up the old queen, she didn't want to ride but her bike had been feeling neglected since...... January!
So off we went to the Gransdens into a chunky old headwind, she came whizzing by me every now and then






The return was a bit wind assisted, so once Thomas had caught up from his wee stop I told her we were going to give it some welly. Coming into Longstowe we were up to 25mph and holding it, she said she could have given more. She's too polite to come past me sometimes!
Our top speed for the ride was just over 30mph coming through Bourn, she loved that! The drag from Toft up to Hardwick normally kills her but today she gave it some hammer. She's been coming to circuit training for a couple of months now and says she has more stamina. A 20 mile loop.

I think I'd best keep an eye on these two..... They'll have me soon!


----------



## dave r (10 May 2015)

Middleton Hall the destination, 54 miles the journey, I was originally going to be on the Forum Ride the Richard The Third 100 mile fixed ride, due to an illness in the family I had to pull out of that, I talked to my Good Lady and she was happy for me to be out for a local ride this morning. I picked Middleton Hall as I could work out a route that meant I could get some miles in whilst not being to far from Coventry for a lot of the ride, gave me the option of taking the short route home if needed, I also picked the fixed for the ride. Rode across Coventry and up Broad Lane then turned up Hockley Road and onto Meriden Did the long descent past the Pub into the village, a fast spinning 30mph, 150rpm, descent on the fixed that seemed to go on for ever. The other side of Meriden I turned on through Maxstoke, Shustoke and Whitacre Heath and onto Middleton Hall, checked everything was OK at home, had something to eat then left and headed back to Meriden following the same route as I did on the way out, in Meriden I turned right on the roundabout and picked up the path past the Golf Club crossed the dual carriageway and onto Hampton In Arden then turned toward Eastcote and Barston and onto Temple Balsall where I turned of the main road and took the lane through to Balsall Common and into Coventry past Nailcote Hall and through Tile Hill across the city and home. A cool grey day with a strong wind, fun flying before it on the way out but hard and slow into it on the way home.


----------



## Goonerobes (10 May 2015)

Not the best start to the day for me as after getting up at 5:45am to drive to Dorset for the Jurassic sportive I come downstairs to find both of my cats staring at the bookcase which can only mean one thing.........they've brought a blooming mouse in & its escaped! With just an hour before I'm due to leave its operation mouse hunt otherwise I'll get back home to complete chaos, so with the cats dispatched & humane trap set I finally chased him into the trap & released him back to wild to fight another day & got on with cooking the porridge!

Leaving home at 6:50am, it was a 45 minute drive to the start at Bovington tank museum which as it happens in very special place for me as my late father drove tanks during WWII & as a child I had many a happy day out there & leaving to come home after was, I admit, a little emotional. 

8:30 & I was under way on a grey but reasonably mild morning & some nice quiet roads, although it appears Dorset council must have got a cheap job lot of top dressing as a number of roads had just been done & anything off of the car tyre tracks was decidedly dangerous with piles of loose stones.

The route itself was, as always, extremely well organised & marshaled & started with a nice reasonably flat first 10 miles heading north before turning south towards the Jurassic coast & a couple of sharp little climbs on the way to West Lulworth. Whiteways hill on an army firing range was next & it was here that the sea mist on the top was the first sign that the weather was about to change & sure enough as we headed along the coast through Corfe Castle a fine drizzle was making visibility a little tricky. By the time we'd reached the seaside town of Swanage the drizzle stopped for a while although it was only a brief rest bite as once we looped back to Corfe again it started & continued most of the way back via Wool to Bovington.

63.5 soggy but enjoyable miles & the only real downer was that my home made ricecake from the freezer had mold on it so I had to survive on energy bars & jelly babies which took its toll on my stomach!

https://www.strava.com/activities/301739437






Corfe Castle......well part of it!






Swanage beach & the Jurassic coastline.












Just some of the exhibits at Bovington.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 May 2015)

I couldn't squeeze an imperial in this weekend, so I got another metric in for good measure.

https://www.strava.com/activities/301870163


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 May 2015)

Today's ride should be my last ride for a while...

So I was disappointed to wake to rain but the forecast was that it would clear and the rain radar showed the same, so plans were laid (aka I informed my OH we would be leaving before 9am) and we were out of the door for 8:40am to overcast but warmish weather - that kind of muggy for climbing, cold for descending and you are not convinced about the rain status kind of weather.

So off out on the usual route and into the usual routine. My OH does hill repeats whilst I plod slowly uphill. Well, spin slowly uphill and sit on my trike wondering what is going on and if I should get a book out to read... 





Watching the world go by...





And watching my OH do hill repeats...

Not much happened for most of the route. We were out before the clubs hit the area so it was only lone cyclists or friends in packs that we were to meet and at one junction at the top of a climb, we had a chat with one such pack of friends. One of them with a bad back and considering purchasing a recumbent, so he was quite interested in my trike. I gave him a card for ICE and mentioned Kevin and D-Tek and we were on our way. At the top of the climb, we could see how murky a day it was and whilst discussing this found ourselves being asked if everything was OK by another cyclist! I hadn't thought I looked that bad... By now, though the clouds had really closed in and it was overcast and dull again and was to stay that way for the rest of the ride....

For those wondering how I manage to get 1,000 foot of climbing in 20 miles and live on the Cheshire Plains, this is a profile of my route.





This ride manages to go from 32ft above sea level to just under 500 feet above it, so not too bad for the Cheshire Plains really... 

During the route I was able to point out to my OH numerous Horse Chestnut trees now in full flower, along with Wisteria, clematis, lilacs and various others. No wonder our hay fever is starting up!
Right at the very end the our journey, we were both to get the closest scare for a long time. A 4x4 had been holding back down the hill, not overtaking up and staying well back giving up plenty of space. I know we both frequently get over +35 mph without trying down that hill and there are a couple of nasty potholes which need avoiding. There is a long sweeping right hand bend before a nasty uphill and just as the uphill starts we turn off right. It is a case of needing the brakes, changing gear and having to indicate right all at the same time. So we take it in turn to indicate right and I know we both hand indicated right at least twice. I had both hands back on my handlebars just as I was about to turn right, one covering the brake in case there was something in the lane - it is a blind entrance into a single track lane... and just as I started to turn, I became aware that the 4x4 had taken this very opportunity to overtake us! I know I yelled something at my husband. He never heard it, but he did stop his right turn because he heard the engine increase in revs... I think it is the only time he has not complained at me for him nearly running into the back of me when I have suddenly stopped. We were both just too stunned at what had just happened. If we both hadn't have made the decision at the last minute to abort because instinct told us something was wrong...All my OH could say was "and he was doing so well up until that point". Not a great ending to the ride, but a very lucky one. https://www.strava.com/activities/301609384 20.5 miles in what was a little over 8mph this time around. I don't seem to be getting any faster  but we are both safe


----------



## Diggs (10 May 2015)

Encouraged by Mrs D as I was moping around with a bit of a hangover from a night out watching The Lambrettas at the 100 Club yesterday.
Sunday lunch was held off for an hour so I could squeeze a quick 15 miles in. Glad I did as it was lovely and certainly blew a few cobwebs away. 
Shorts, short sleeve jersey, no overshoes, I could get used to this!


----------



## andytheflyer (10 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Today's ride should be my last ride for a while...
> 
> ... and just as I started to turn, I became aware that the 4x4 had taken this very opportunity to overtake us! I



When I was taught to ride a motorbike, by police instructors, many years ago, it was drilled into me to look over the right shoulder just before actually turning right. It's called the "Lifesaver" now - for obvious reasons.

I now longer ride a motorbike, but I always look over the shoulder both on the bike and driving a car. It's frightening how often it saves a conflict.


----------



## Saluki (10 May 2015)

2 rides today. Technically.
First ride from Home to Norwich Rail Station, where I stood behind a couple of hooray Henry's (one was a Henrietta) who had to have assistance, after 5 minutes, to buy 2 train tickets. Dear Lord. I am glad that I don't have a Oxbridge education, if they can't use a train ticket machine. Finally they got their ticket. It took me 30 seconds to get mine and we scampered for platform 5 and our train.

30 minutes later we left Gt Yarmouth rail station and got on the A149 and got the hell out of town. Gt Yarmouth is a hole. I'm a local and can say this. Full of bloody grockles who can't drive and dither about at roundabouts, even though the signage is in deliberately big letters for them.
We headed up the Caister bypass (scary stuff so got a wiggle on) and then headed off to Filby.




I think that my PX looks rather nice there. I KNOW that the Selle Italia doesn't match the bars but it does match the pedals so there. Send the velominati round, I don't care. I will change the bar tape when I change the bars. I could do with 40cm bars on him really. The 42s are just a little wide for me now.
We rode off to Acle (pronounced Ay-cul NOT Ac-lee as the grockles call it)
From Acle we headed to South Walsham and then back tracked a little to Ranworth and had a coffee at the Maltesers, opposite the Broad. We did wander over and watch the grockles try to moor up. Always a giggle.
We retraced our steps to South Walsham and turned for Panxworth. Then we headed left up a road that I've fancied riding up to see where it goes. It goes to Pedham and Hemblington. Pretty, pretty villages with Wisteria everywhere. Much nicer route than the other way, with it's potholes that would swallow a Smart Car. Apart from the numpty to couldn't wait for 25 yards for the passing place before forcing his Audi Doodi past me, it was a pleasant route. Once we hit the Plumstead cycle paths again, we knew we were mostly home. Well, 8 miles from home.
At the Heartsease, I belted into the Tesco there, for some Alpro Almond milk (unsweetened) to shove in my post ride protein drink. We drank some Alpro there and then so we could flatten the carton a bit so it would fit in my jersey back pocket. Last 4 miles home were swift and uneventful, except for the bunch of Polish kids who took up the entire cycleway and wouldn't let anyone by. We went through the middle after asking nicely 3 times. No English apparently. They seemed to understand "Shift your bloody arses" though. Cramp in my toes makes me a bit snickery to be honest. Cramp easier to sort out clipped in.

First ride: 3.75 miles in 18 minutes. Every red light!
Second ride: 30.5 miles in 2:23:03 so a nice 12.8mph average in the sunshine.

I am only 90 miles adrift from my yearly target. I'll soon catch that up now. I'm well on my way for my May target. Only 72 miles to go and a whole lot of May ahead of me. Might add to that


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Today's ride should be my last ride for a while...
> 
> So I was disappointed to wake to rain but the forecast was that it would clear and the rain radar showed the same, so plans were laid (aka I informed my OH we would be leaving before 9am) and we were out of the door for 8:40am to overcast but warmish weather - that kind of muggy for climbing, cold for descending and you are not convinced about the rain status kind of weather.
> 
> ...


The motons seem to be out in force this weekend . Glad you realised in time and are both okay.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 May 2015)

102 miles fixed. A good one to sign out on .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 May 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> When I was taught to ride a motorbike, by police instructors, many years ago, it was drilled into me to look over the right shoulder just before actually turning right. It's called the "Lifesaver" now - for obvious reasons.
> 
> I now longer ride a motorbike, but I always look over the shoulder both on the bike and driving a car. It's frightening how often it saves a conflict.


yep - that was how I saw it... and stopped in time. I hold RoSPA advanced level driving and have done for 24 years now at the highest level. I still shoulder check even for other drivers when I am a passenger and have been known to say something...


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2015)

Yesterday (and today!) - the 400km Llanfair PG audax. Or in my case 419km :

A summary:

Started late due to M62 being shut [note to self: check travel news before leaving next time]
Mechanical issues [2nd note to self: properly check the bike next time], given the bike build was only finished last Tuesday  - meaning a number of riders got repeated deja vu as I passed/re-passed/re-re-passed them
Wind in the face
Sand in the face
Sand in the bike from falling/being blown into sand
Too many 'hangers on' not contributing to the work, leaving me doing 200k on the front / solo as I wasn't going to give someone a free tow for 200k
GPS worked going out, not back
The A55 at speed is fun
Met several interesting audaxers going back; I'm grateful to Phil for guiding me with his GPS on the return leg
Not as flat as you might think
But done!


----------



## derrick (10 May 2015)

Second post for this ride, i have already posted in another section, But this may interest a few of you, It's a report written by the guy who's idea it was to do the London Kings Lynn ride. Hope you enjoy it.
The Day

I wake up at 12.30 am 02.30 am, I dream we started riding up the M11, alarm at 04.20. 100 g of porridge with banana and leave the house at 05.20. I'm the first there in the tradition of Jim at the York ride. Set out flapjacks and they get handed out, handy as we can see the late comers..err Roger and Anthony, you live in Barnet, how can you be late? The expectation is palpable. Briefing and we set off in waves.

Stage One Enfield To Monks Eleigh 65 miles

We're off! Damn, I didn't change my cleat but its been fine all week, it will be ok, I'm sure. Rumble strips at Forty Hall, through into Essex for 400 feet of climbing. Don't push too hard, we don't want anyone off the back..We get to Epping Road, still haven't managed to clip in...mmm not great. Ok, I know this like the back of my hand from riding with the Eagles CC week in week out. Brilliant, we've got a tail wind, let's crack on. Feeling brilliant, we do 5 minute turns, Matching Green, little detour then we are back on. Pace is fast but steady. We pass Alex's group who encountered the only puncture of the day. Which in itself is a remarkable piece of both preparation and luck..David Bellis doesn't feel great but is riding strong, something he manages for the whole day. He's on the front taking big turns, easy David. I get the feeling this wind will be back to meet us later in the day. There's a little bit of gravelly road that isn't great but keeps the concentration up. Not sure why I left that part in the route but then we are onto nice quick B roads. Average pushing 20 to 21 mph. Great Dunmow arrives without blinking an eye, wow that was quick! Great Bardfield, we do the same wrong turn as I did on my recce..push on. Before I know it we are on the A131 into Sudbury, riding great, really pushing on. A blink of the eye and we are at the first stop. This is like a dream.. Debs Cheryl and Mark were waiting at The Swan Pub. "Are we the first?" asked Watto. Yep, we are. Left my Garmin lead at home, it will be ok though..
.
15 minute stop, the other groups roll in, all smiles. Let's crack on.

Stage Two Monks Eleigh To Oulton Broad 53 miles

There's something satisfying knowing your longest section is done. In some ways I thought this would be the most challenging leg, a run on the A143 and ten miles on a busy A12. But that tailwind was making riding at 24 to 30 mph is so easy. Now we were really motoring, everyones spirits high. We navigate the A143 which is OK, through, past one of my favourite sites Saxtead Green post mill, built in the 13th Century, blah blah blah. I did the audio tour, you can move the Mill into the wind..Roger "yeah shut up". Few little hiccups, I call a wrong left turn, but we crack on. Its Yoxford before I know it which usually takes ages to arrive. Ok ladies and gentleman, eyes down, this is the A12. Single file, chain gang, I come through and we are at or around 30 to 34 miles an hour, you really couldn't make this up, first 100 miles and its midday. The Watto mantra, get 100 miles in before midday...The River Blyth on our left and past home of Latitude, Henham Hall. Everyone contributing at the front we get off the A12 and the run in to Oulton Broad. My blessed Garmin was giving me the runaround, luckily I knew the roads, so navigated to Oulton Broad, past the Transport Museum in Carlton Colville, do you know you can ride a Tram there? Roger "yeah shut up". As we get into the car park turn the corner, there was a hint of what the afternoon was to bring, a headwind that brought me to a virtual standstill from 15 mph. Mmmm, this could get interesting. We wait for the van, have a full fat coke and watch the dark clouds loom large. I'm getting cold and even though we have had a near perfect first 120 miles, there's still a 100 to go, into this wind. Gulp. The van rolls in, food, food, food and some warmth. We re all here, spirits still up, although the locals think its some kind of freakshow.

Stage Three Oulton Broad To Cromer 46.1 miles

A shorter section, this will be easy. But here's how not to start your after lunch ride, rain (yet still quite humid) and an immediate wrong turning..I know we need to get to not so Great Yarmouth, I avoided the A12, but in retrospect think it may have been a better way, the rain stops, the wind doesn't. Back on course, road sign, Road Closed. Ah we'll be fine keep going, metal fence across the road. Oh, this wasn't in the script. Passing bikes through the wire fence and then onto the A146, another misdirection, Ok let's get down a section of the A12 and into Yarmouth, I know the way, let's crack on. A couple of guys in a car roll up near the bridge. "How you doing what was the score" I say, clearly Norwich City Fans like myself. " Weird you saw your mates" said Watto. No I've never seen them before in my life....They're off, a few of the team look at me like I'm crazy, let's get through this town. We do, heading towards Caister. Always trust your instinct over your Garmin, I don't, we do an approximate 6 mile detour down the wrong road, the A149 straight into a headwind, I'm beginning to get really stressed now, when I should have just shrugged it off and taken a minute to take stock. Sir Bob and Watto were getting concerned, I was feeling tired and not delegating, not eating not drinking, wishing the headwind to go away and us to be in Cromer. Then a freak soil storm from the wind blowing topsoil and sand into our faces. The dark times were upon me.. I can usually gauge how things are going by asking Roger how he is.."How you doing Rog'" I say, "Suffering" came the replied..Bob... ' you're a ride leader tell me to do something, come on, delegate stop looking at your screen".. Ok Bob take my turn at the front, "with pleasure" came the reply. Another wrong turn and its time to take stock, a real map ok, keep on the B1159, Bacton; we miss the Bacton turn off, this is excruciating now. Cromer feels like its never going to arrive..Its that "let's get this done" stage, a lot of people are suffering. Watto gives me a push up a hill, Tanya gives me a drink and gel, 8 miles and I'm feeling like the end is nigh, drop a water bottle, Grant went to collect it. A true star, one of 7 in the group. Oh god, it can't be far now, every pedal stroke is like a dagger, I consider getting into the van at Cromer..very dark times. I'm not alone, Tanya, Del and Roger are living the hell, we all are, some hide it better than others.. Bacton Gas works, come on Cromer...Tanya pipes up " Its like Holland here.." I manage a weary.."Yes". Signs for Cromer, I can do this. I have long since stopped taking turns at the front and Bob Groves, Ian Andrew Watson Grant Venter Roger Jewell and David Bellis are doing the work. We are there, we must be the last group, its nearly 5pm. See the van, but there's no one else. Maybe we are all having a bad leg?
I lay down, have a Coke and get out of the wind. Can I do another 50 miles? I'm not sure.. My Garmin dies and at this point I would be happy to throw it in the sea...The wind is killing us all...

Stage Four Cromer To Kings Lynn 45 miles

Adaptability is the key to a long ride. The decision was made to not take on the headwind, to go inland on the A road to Kings Lynn through Holt and Fakenham, gentrified Norfolk. The best decision of the day, still 48 miles. We had a long break and split into 2 groups getting cold now, do or die... Do.
Ten miles in, can't clip in, now its Bob, Grant, Roger taking turns, I'm following David Bellis's wheel who is clearly suffering big style, I try and offer some words of encouragement, less than a club run now. Apologise to Tanya Selby because I cannot summon a conversation, Paul Symes contributes to the pace, the wind has dropped but we're losing the light, push on, I'm just concentrating on the wheel in front trying to ease my shoulders. I start to feel a bit better, the end is in touching distance. We stop and regroup into one group, nearly..4 miles..
We arrive and the relief is palpable, I just want to get off my bike and change. Group photo, we change and remember how to walk again. Train, tube home.

What a day. Amazing people. Thank you all. Big shout to Cheryl Wigmore, Mark Allen and Deb for brilliant backup and encouragement. We couldn't have done it without you. And to you
Watto (Ride Leader)
Grant Venter
David Bellis
Tanya Selby
Derrick Nelmes
Bob Groves
Roger Jewell
Team Red
Paul Harvey (Ride Leader)
Paul Willis (Ride Leader) 
Kevin Solano S
Paul Symes
Alex Richardson
Jonathan Mangham
Shula Hagan
John Teare

Team Celeste
Benjamin Maggs (Ride Leader)
Alex Scordellis (Ride Leader ) 
Stephen Wheatley
Lea Meszarosova
Anthony Langdell
Chris Hewertson
Justin Burland
John Murphy


----------



## Jon George (10 May 2015)

They came to say hello on today's ride - it seemed rude not to take their photograph.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 May 2015)

Jst a little for us today, local 20 miles, no knee pain, great weather and temperature. Getting the cycling bug back, just need more time to enjoy the tandem this year!


----------



## arranandy (10 May 2015)

Further to my Mallorca 312 ride of a couple of weeks ago I decided to buy a couple of photos taken on the day by the official photographers. I don't usually do this but they were only 7 euros each.
The first one is on the climb out of Soller up to Valdemossa and the second one is on the front at Palma with the cathedral in the background


----------



## toffee (10 May 2015)

Set off early today to beat our longest ride ever, of 53.3miles




Tough going against the wind on the way out, didn't seem to get the full benefit on the way back.
Had to do a couple of laps in the of he local road to ensure we beat our previous record.

Did 54.1 in the end, not bad it took us till October last year to get to 53.

Legs are a bit sore tonigt, roll on next weeken

Derek


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2015)

What a lovely morning it was a 5.30am when the alarm went off... The sun was peeking through the clouds. The weather report was for a warm day. At that time of the morning the temperature gauge was reading 11degrees. Not bad at all. First long ride this year in shorts and ss shirt.

So, best get some brekkie down my neck and get out of the door to cycle the 15 miles to Meopham to meet up with @rb58 and LongMartin (no longer of this parish, but I know he still reads the board). We had an Audax to do. The Hop Garden 200K deep down in the Garden of England - Kent.

The weather stayed warm the whole day. I had splashed some factor 50 over my pale skin just in case the warm temperatures turned into blazing sunshine. Indeed, we did get some lovely sunshine.. and wind.. wind, wind and more wind. A couple of weeks ago we did the Oasts And Coasts Audax which took in the Romney Marshes from west to east. Taking in the prevailing winds.. 20 miles of sheer bliss. Today's Audax took us east to west which punished us with a brutal headwind. But we got our heads down, hands in the drops and pedaled for all that we were worth. It took a lot out of us. By the time we hit the control after the marshes, we were all pretty much bushed. We needed cake.. and lot's of it.. and tea.

The Audax organisers thought it would be hilarious to throw in Birling Hill at the 190k mark.. one mutha of a hill to end the ride with. There was nothing to do except to put it into low gear and just spin away.. it's one of those hills that seems never ending.

It didn't take long to get back to the finish after Birling.. and did my very best to eat my fill of savouries. 2 pasties and 2 sausage rolls.. oh yes and a handful of Jaffa Cakes and a Penguin bar.. oh yes a banana too...

Then it was another 15 miles back to home. A fine day cycling indeed.
I am liking this Audax lark...

So.. 163 miles for the day. With a fair few hills.. made harder by that pesky headwind.
My legs are certainly feeling it tonight and probrably even more on tomorrow mornings cycle commute to work.

Century #13 for 2015, 147 over all.
I'm bushed.
See you next week for the Great Escape 200K Audax from Look Mums...






@rb58 and Long Martin


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 May 2015)

Today a group of Glasgow Belles on Bikes were meant to set out to the Kelpies, stomping ground of @ScotiaLass.
Sadly the day started very wet, so we agreed online to postpone to a better day. Still, as the ride organizer, I had to go to the meeting point, just in case of somebody showing up. Melanie and @flyingfifi kindly offered to meet me so I wouldn't be all alone and soaking wet to boot, with the plan of going for a shorter ride if the weather eased off.
Indeed another Belle showed, the rain stopped, so we went for a meander along Kelvingrove park and the nearby Clyde and Forth canal path.
The fountain at Kelvingrove park, popular meeting point:


After wasting time chitchatting, as Belles tend to do on a ride  also exploring nearby paths for future rides, the rain seemed to stay off, but it was getting a bit late in the day for the original ride, we decide to go to the Campsies instead, those are local hills swarming with "real cyclist" on a sunny day. We were planning to go to the visitor's cafe at the bottom of said hills 
Picture of the Campsies in the mist and drizzle, you can actually ride (or drive) to the top if you are so inclined. Maybe one day?  



There were obstacles along the route: time for plan B - lucky @flyingfifi knew of an alternative route, a local property owner had decided a tree in his garden, just above the path, had to go. The tree fellers promised us the way would be clear for our return, that meant we could take the scenic route back after lunch.



Our destination is not only a cafe, also a locally well known bike shop


We were slightly wet at this point, a nice lunch and a coffee restored us, because, well, even to get to the bottom of hills in Scotland you must ride up some hills first 
The return was a bit dryer, we got head wind instead ... 
Parting with Mel on the outskirts of town - 3 quite muddy ladies on 3 very muddy bikes! - I decided to ride with @flyingfifi for a bit, she lives 4 villages after mine. I wanted to know her route, but sadly she is a bit faster than me (not hard, eh eh!) and it was getting wet again, did not want to hamper her swift progress home before the storm, we said bye.
It was a good ride in great company.
Not the 70 something miles we planned originally, 45 for me, well over 50 for @flyingfifi so not too shabby either.
Along the canal, Mel and I got to see Fiona riding no handed while jogging on the bike.
I got "bike technique" envy!


----------



## BrynCP (10 May 2015)

Having completed my fourth metric century on Monday, today I completed my fifth. Same route, but 10 minutes slower likely due to the wind being much worse on the first 20 miles than last week. And still painful on the final climb, although completed it in two this time not three.

I really should practise 100KM with a flat ending as until the climb it hurts, but feels doable, the climb is just entirely demoralising!

62.9 miles, 4hr 7 minutes moving, 2746ft elevation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2015)

14.6 miles my distance this day, no flats, no rain. A very fine day for a bike ride, with moderate temperatures in the 70's F and some sunshine. Many cyclists and runners, though Uptown Normal and University itself quite deserted (graduation yesterday).
Here is my Fuji(again,) at _In Exchange _on campus.


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 May 2015)

Did a quickie ride yesterday evening although was in the dog house after as I was out a bit longer than I had intended;not too bad a pace as the wind seemed to be moving around a bit as it is prone to do around here.

https://www.strava.com/activities/302009877


----------



## cosmicbike (11 May 2015)

Started to fester again this morning, so decided to go exploring. I'd spotted a public footpath a while back at the bottom of Prune Hill, and despite much Google mapping I couldn't work out where it went.
Off on the trusty CX, and once on said path I found myself having to revive old skills to cross a couple of bridges made with railway sleepers before dodging the dogs on a walk. After finding a Private-No Entry sign I retraced my steps and found the proper route, and an obstacle.




Can't say I 'hopped' over it, more threw the bike over then clambered myself @Dave 123 note the 'bike shot' just for you
Perhaps unsurprisingly, the path went rather uphill from here, and once I'd lost traction after pulling wheelies I decided to walk for a bit. No great shakes as it was so peaceful, quite enjoyed it. Once back on more level ground I stopped for another photo, looking forwards




And looking back at where I'd just been





At this point I discovered the back tyre was looking a bit soft, so first time off the bike for the Topeak Road Morph which works well. The path popped out at the pub on Callow Hill, and tyre looked sad again. I'd only gone a few miles but really didn't want to do a roadside change, so opted for the ride home, pausing briefly to put some air in. a Massive 6 miles, average speed don't ask, but I was out for an hour
Back home, fed, watered, and offending thorn removed from tyre. I've just remembered another footpath sign that needs investigating, maybe later this week..


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Did a quickie ride yesterday evening although was in the dog house after as I was out a bit longer than I had intended;not too bad a pace as the wind seemed to be moving around a bit as it is prone to do around here.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/302009877



So you weren't heading toward Wimpole with the club then?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual, posted today..

Only a chance for a shortish ride yesterday due to a late finish on Saturday night/Sunday morning.. <yawn>.
All I was out for was to stretch my legs a bit before they seize up from lack of use!

Just a nice ride through a few lanes and bridleways via Cogenhoe and Sywell.

At the start of the ride, I went through the old ruined house and spied a dog walking couple chatting to two police fellows on moto-cross bikes (they use these to chase the local scrotery around the alleyways and estates.) It appears that plod might have been warning them off the place as it's deemed o be 'private'. The woman said, as I rode past, "Look, there's a cyclist about to be arrested as well". I neither bothered to look, or stop, but replied "Such is life".
I did expect to be involved in a Hot Pursuit, but they didn't bother with me at all.







The old packhorse bridge that crosses one of the Nene tributaries. The track to here is passable at the moment, but already the nettles are sharpening their teeth in readiness for idiots trying to cycle through their in shorts 






On the way back along Talevera Way, a fly flew up my right nostril and started off down my throat, but I trapped it in a ball of phlegm and spat it out.. That'll learn it!! 

Home on 21 miles with just in time to wipe the bike down, have a shower and grab some lunch before w*rk.. Boooo...

https://www.strava.com/activities/301596112


----------



## Saluki (11 May 2015)

Meeting Hubs from the hospital ride again today.
I rode off through the slightly different cycle path route at Bowthorpe as they are digging up the usual route and I can't squeeze past a JCB with my bum. It's all fenced off that path and we've been diverted. From there to Bawburgh, up Stocks Hill - without going in to granny gear, which is a first. I was all small ring but somewhere in the middle rear cog so I was a bit chuffed with myself. I doglegged over to the Melton Road, and up through Little Melton into the headwind which took me by surprise as that's the first time I'd noticed it today, turning to Hethersett at Great Melton and then fancied a bit of a change. Normally I head left and go to the hospital but figured I had a few extra minutes (who cares about time anyway, the sun was shining and I was having fun).
I turned right instead, up to the Ketteringham turn off and rode to Ketteringham, taking the East Carleton turning but not going to E.C today. I went straight at the cross roads and on towards the horrible A47/A11 junction, up the hill and onto that wee bit of pavement before hopping off my bike to push it up the steps at the foot bridge (see below).





Once over, I was back on the bike and heading the usual route to the hospital. I looked at the time towards the last bit of Roundhouse Way and saw that I had a minute to get to the layby to beat the hour. At this moment Brilliant Room - Eric Johnson came on my iPod and I could feel my leg cadence pick up all by itself. Great track. Moved a couple of gears and went for it. Approaching the roundabout at 28mph, there were cars and I yelled "no no no" to nobody in particular and the traffic cleared and I bombed round to the left and to the layby.
14.1 miles in 59:59 (point 25).


----------



## Basil.B (11 May 2015)

Did a 41 miler yesterday morning, had a close call with a Yellowhammer nearly flying into my front wheel. I swerved just in time, little blighter!
Stopped at Bonhams the auctioneers for my final swig of water from my bottle.
A stunning Jaguar Mk2 3.8 was parked, it was a beauty, looked like new. Also a white Lamborghini Countach which looked stunning too.


----------



## derrick (11 May 2015)

Just a little leg spinner today, After the weekend ride i thought i might take it a bit easy, so a little 24 miles around Enfield and Potters Bar, Stopped of at Rochfords cycles as i had forgotten my water bottle, Was good to catch up with Daren for a little chat, Then of again finishing at Lepeloton cycles for a really nice Cappuccino and more chatting, really nice way to spend the afternoon.
https://www.strava.com/activities/302465618


----------



## Saluki (11 May 2015)

Basil.B said:


> Did a 41 miler yesterday morning, had a close call with a Yellowhammer nearly flying into my front wheel. I swerved just in time, little blighter!
> Stopped at Bonhams the auctioneers for my final swig of water from my bottle.
> A stunning Jaguar Mk2 3.8 was parked, it was a beauty, looked like new. Also a white Lamborghini Countach which looked stunning too.


The Countach was a dreadful car. Very pretty but a pig to drive


----------



## mybike (11 May 2015)

Gave the OH the option today. (who am I kidding?) and she said "We ride North". Tolkien has a lot to answer for!

So we headed North along the Grand Union, towards Berko, with many a complaint. I'd decided to wear some padded shorts under my trousers as I wasn't sure whether I'd like them and expected it to be a short run.

Trouble is, I'd told my wife that I'd got to Berkhamstead the previous Monday and she decided, now her bike was serviced, that I couldn't get away with having the longest ride.

Last week, with it being a Bank Holiday the path was busy with people but today there were far fewer. A good few fishing, a few walkers and an occasional cyclist. The pubs that had been spilling onto the canal with cyclists were quiet and we reached the 'port' without much difficulty.






I really don't like those little mooring bollards and the path is narrow enough around here. They even have a barrier at one point that you have to manoeuvre around, and at the other side of the bridge you can see some steps. I really expected some "cyclists not welcome" signs.

We carried on from the point I'd reached, however apparently there was an ulterior motive for this.






which can be seen behind and to my right. The local branch of Waitrose was raided for a newspaper, a mars bar (each) and a bottle of water. Other facilities were also made use of.

We both commented that we'd felt rain drops before we parked but thankfully, despite my forecaster telling me it will rain, there was none. Berko has a few sights, amongst them this:






Which I will admit does not look as shiny as the first time I saw it. I don't think it is quite in the same place either. On the way back we ventured onto some parallel roads since the newly serviced bike had clearly had its tyres inflated to road pressures causing some discomfort on the towpath.

All the photos are my wife's since I forgot to grab my camera. I do need to work out how to carry a camera so I can use it at a brief stop!

So, mileage was 11.2, over about two and a half hours which when stops are excluded gives us a 5.7mph average.

I see I've become a senior member, I'm feeling very old.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2015)

I did 25 miles yesterday. My first ride since being hit by a car a month ago. I was a bit nervy,especially when i had a car turning right,across my path situation which is how i was knocked off in the first place but i came back unscathed. I went a fair bit slower than normal and avoided the tea-time rush hour and the main roads but i'm happy i've got back in the saddle!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 May 2015)

Well done, @Accy cyclist !


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well done, @Accy cyclist !


 

Thank you kindly! Things wont be the same but i'm glad i didn't let him end my bike riding!


----------



## Katherine (12 May 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thank you kindly! Things wont be the same but i'm glad i didn't let him end my bike riding!



That's great. I hope you feel better for getting out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2015)

Basil.B said:


> Also a white Lamborghini Countach which looked stunning too.













This one?


----------



## derrick (12 May 2015)

That looks so dated now.


----------



## Cush (12 May 2015)

Can you tow a caravan with one of those Lambor things? If not sorry not in the market for one.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2015)

Cush said:


> Can you tow a caravan with one of those Lambor things? If not sorry not in the market for one.


I'd give it a go, for a laugh. There's nowhere to put my bike though
Anyway.
This morning's commute brings me nicely up to 3000 miles for the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/302808338


----------



## contadino (12 May 2015)

Today I got to try the new route I'd mapped out for Sunday. 37 degrees, wind strong gusting, 30.6km at avg 23kph. New bit felt a lot hillier than other routes which was a challenge, but I didn't need to get off and walk (thought about it once or twice though). My other routes of comparable length have around 300m of climbing and this was 360m, including a few steep bits. My legs are getting used to having just 12 gears, but not quickly enough.

This new bit is good because I can connect it up to at least 3 other circuits to make a decent ride, but today I was pushed for time and my water bottle was running low. Plus it's mostly in an AONB, loaded with pine trees rather than just vines and olives. Smelt wonderful today. Will defo be using it again.


----------



## Jayaly (12 May 2015)

I'm two days behind on my ride; this was Sunday. My parents were bringing their canal boat up the Grand Union to start their summer exploring and the kids and I were going to hop on the boat and join them for the day. This always brings the issue of how to get back to the car at the end of the day, so joy of joys, the twelve year old agreed with my suggestion to leave the car in Rickmansworth where the boat was going to moor at the end of the day, and take the bikes down to Harefield to join them. We unloaded the bikes in bright sunshine, put the two year old in the seat on the back of my bike and hit the towpath. 

A lovely, gentle ride of about five miles, pointing out ducks, swans, boats and flowers to Smallest Boy, and admiring houses which we would need to win the lottery to live in. Tallest Boy cycled a little way ahead, I suspect because cycling with your mum and baby brother does not exactly make you look like a cool dude. Strangely enough, Captain Cool was happy to stuff his hoodie into my very unstylish bike basket when he got hot.

There was an impromptu short stop while I coughed on the remains of a swallowed fly and drank water to ease the horror. Later I inhaled two more to keep it company. Note to self, don't smile on the bike, even if you are having a wonderful time.Tallest Boy smugly informed me that he had snatched his flies out of the air as he rode to avoid the problem. Smartass.

When we reached the boat, the bikes went onto the top and we cruised back to Rickmansworth at a fraction of the speed while Smallest Boy 'helped' Grandad steer the boat. Tallest Boy admitted to loving the ride, and claiming that he could have easily done the 13 miles going all the way from home would have entailed. Which is good, because that's my plan next time.


----------



## andytheflyer (12 May 2015)

Looking at the forecast for later in the week, today had to be the day for a metric century on the Defy. Which leaves me still to clock one up on the 'bent before the Anglesey Lanes 100k audax next month.

So, relying on my sailing experience to 'get the upwind legs in at the start so you can run all the way home' I plotted a course west to Oswestry with the wind on the nose, then on the starboard bow and SW to Maesbrook, and Melverley (with cracking views of the Breidden Hills) before turning onto the dead downwind run (avoiding involuntary gybes) and E for Nescliffe and Harmer Hill. That left a short run (actually a beam reach) up to Wem for coffee and a brie and bacon sarnie at the Town Hall. For those who pass through Wem, you need to try the Town Hall Cafe - it's very good. Closed Sundays though.

Some showers as far as Oswestry, but missed the wetter ones, then sun (and too warm for longs and 3 layers on top). And wind. Did I mention the wind?

This is a very rural area, very small villages, no shops or garages, nowhere en-route to stop for sustenance between Oswestry and Wem before the (few) pubs open.

Half an hour later I persuaded the legs to carry me onward through the lanes around Whixall, and on through the hilly Wyches. Had to add a short loop to get me to over 70 miles for the day - well I couldn't log only 68, could I?

Wore my new DHB bib tights with the 'all day pad'. Bit of a gamble for a first outing on a long ride, but only mildly sore now, and that's without any pad cream.
Had my usual long ride muesli breakfast, and with a handful of wine gums, a bottle of squash and a bottle of energy drink, I got round in good order. But I did fall asleep in front of the Giro.......


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (12 May 2015)

Now that my new job is settling down a bit and I am finally in the building I am to be based from, I decided to cycle from Fenchurch Street to Berkeley Square. Used the Boris Bikes today but now that I have trailled it will do it tomorrow on my Tern Joe D21. Nice route especially alongside the Palace (and Her Majesty was at home) except for the myriad of people appearing to be leaving a Garden Party and heading back to their cars. Most seemed either inebriated or just not looking where they were going - quite frustrating. 
Some of the traffic was tedious in a somewhat dangerous way (yes I am talking about you Mr Tourist Bus Driver), but good to do and looking forward to tomorrow to do it again.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 May 2015)

A deceptively chilly ride around the New Forest for me today, so despite the sunshine it was on with a base layer & jersey as I headed south through Colbury towards Beaulieu, turning back north just before towards Lyndhurst & the westerly crosswind. With quietish roads I decided to go around the Lyndhurst one way system (not recommended in the summer months) & head up the A337 to Cadnam & pick up a tail wind to Ower & the resulting increase in speed meant I had a little more time so a quick about turn on on through Woodlands & Ashurst for a flat but reasonably speedy 30 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/303010812






The cricket pitch (shared with the wildlife!) & pavilion sporting a new thatched roof at Boltons Bench Lyndhurst.


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2015)

On Sunday a cycling buddy was doing the Fred Whitton Challenge; 112 miles ans 12,000ft of climbing. So I felt a bit guilty at home so planned a longish, hilly ride. 65 miles and about 6.500ft of climbing. Nothing like the Fred but tough enough. It proved to be tougher than I had imagined too.

A bit of a weird route. Over Holme Moss and then through some little towns taking me anticlockwise around Huddersfield. Through Brighouse & Rastrick (didn't see a brass band there though) and then back over the very high and exposed Newhey Road to Uppermill, from where it's a pretty straighfroward run back to Glossop.

Ummed and aaahed re what to wear. Forecast was ok-ish, no rain but wind was going to pick up later in the day (more of this later). Shorts, thermal and short-sleeved top. Up over Holme Moss, taking it fairly easy as I had a long way to go. Got passed by a couple of super-quick guys who were competing in Holmfirth duathalon. They'd already done the ascent from the other side, shot down my side, turned round and came straight back up. Mental.

Started to get a bit hot so had to stop by the roadside to take off the thermal. Sorry car drivers of Yorkshire for the sight of my naked upper half. Loads of up and down stuff, then turned at Brighouse and started the long climb SW....into a strengthening SW wind. As I climbed, it got more and more exposed, more and more cold, more and more windy. Stopped to put thermal back on (again sorry car drivers of Yorkshire). I was doing about 7mph up a 3% gradient into a 30mph headwind. For miles. It was the only occasion when I would have happily chucked the bike in the back of a car and driven home. It was truly horrible.

Finally dropped down into Uppermill. Hot chocolate and cake. Last 12 miles home were OK. Still a headwind but a bit more sheltered. When I got back Mrs N asked me to wash her car when all I wanted to do was put my feet up and have a nap. Oh, and I had a beer when I walked through the door to cheer me up after my Newhey Road experience


----------



## PatrickPending (12 May 2015)

My ride yesterday - Finally clocked 10,000Km on my Titanium bike I built up a few years back (gone through 1 set of wheels, 3 chains, 2 cassettes and a few tyres/inner tubes but still on original bottom bracket!). Hard going at first - all the pollen made breating difficult and a nice headwind still - 105Km 11/5 105Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterleys - - Gilmorton - Walcote - Swinford - Stanford on Avon - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Cottesbrooke - Creatonn - Brixworth - Haselbech - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Mowsley - Gumley - Saddington - Peatling Magna - Blaby
mmmmm I think this 100Km/ month challenge I entered is having the effect that I now no longer do 70-80Km rides! Good fun, nice weather. Photo just south of Laughton!


----------



## gbb (12 May 2015)

No big deal, just getting some miles under my belt..13 miles last night after work, home tonight...hmmm, nothing to do so another 10 miles.
Impressed with one guy on Oundle Rd on a fixed or s/s..overtook me with considerable ease. 3 years ago at my peak, I suspect I might have kept up, but not now...he must have been doing 18 mph into a moderate headwind. 
No adverse effects, didnt push too hard, didnt slouch either. Enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## Basil.B (12 May 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 88670
> 
> 
> View attachment 88671
> ...


Yes just like that, except it was a left hand drive.


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2015)

A quick 6.9 spin at flat out pace for me . Anstey ,Thurcaston Cropston and back . last did this ride 4 months ago . Took 5 minutes of last time and managed to average a shade over 16 mph which on my hybrid is quick.Seven months of riding and the fitness feels pretty good at the moment. The quick guys at work on there roadies will be upset when they look at strava and realise Im quicker than them on the uphill bits but slower downhill I can see a few riders out to beat my times soon.


----------



## derrick (12 May 2015)

Another 24 miles with the other half, What with everything that's been going on lately the other half has not been on her bike much, so i thought i would go with her for a little leg stretcher. Towed her down a Strava segment and she got a QOM, she was over the moon. Ended up in the Salisbury pub nice cold pint then off home for a shower and a nice meal, sorted


----------



## gavgav (12 May 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I did 25 miles yesterday. My first ride since being hit by a car a month ago. I was a bit nervy,especially when i had a car turning right,across my path situation which is how i was knocked off in the first place but i came back unscathed. I went a fair bit slower than normal and avoided the tea-time rush hour and the main roads but i'm happy i've got back in the saddle!


Well done for getting back out so quickly


----------



## Spartak (13 May 2015)

Short MTB ride this morning along the Dramway path to Warmley for a coffee in the sunshine 8-)


View: http://youtu.be/XrxUFjRVG_8

.... resisted the Marshfield ice cream !


----------



## Saluki (13 May 2015)

Although this might look just like the ride I did the day before yesterday in just under an hour, it's a bit different.
I meant to do the same ride, I really really did but I got to the crossroads and looked at the garmin for the time and thought 'I've got some in hand' so turned right and headed off to East Carleton, round Colin Chapman's old place and to the hospital via Intwood. It adds 2.5 miles to the route. I glanced at the garmin just before the hour went by and saw that I was well up on the other day, so I got my head down and got on with it.
Luckily it was red lights for the traffic, and green for me on the crossings. There was traffic on the roundabout but I didn't have to stop as there was a nice big, fat gap for me to whizz to the left, although I didn't pile round it at 20 something mph today. More like 12mph.

16.6 miles in 1:04:39 so averaging 15.4mph. I am a bit pleased with that.  Not bad for a fat old bird that can't climb for toffee. There was only 354' of climing but the ups were very up. Short and sweet. I even managed to overtake someone on Stocks Hill. Younger and thinner than me. He muttered something about messing up his gears as I passed him


----------



## cosmicbike (13 May 2015)

My ride today cheered me up. Given the choice of festering at home or joining the West Thames Wheelers 2 for a pedal, I chose the later. Pleased I did too, as they are a social bunch and we tend to stay away from roads, preferring towpaths etc. A steady amble through Laleham, Chertsey and on to Walton bridge. Plan was to stop here for tea, but since the new loo's aren't opening until 25th May we kept going, stopping at Thames Court instead.




A fine choice of machinery. Not sure about the shorts though Dad Discussing the finer points of the Evans Despatcher...
Back to Chertsey Bridge and home.
20 very sociable miles in a very leisurely 3 hours, just what I needed.


----------



## sgl5gjr (13 May 2015)

Some of you will know I have suffered Sciatica for 5 weeks now..... damn thing... and the Physio says No Cycling...yeah right...lol
I managed to Turbo train as I described in previous posts..... and did a 3.4 mile then a 7 mile.... well
After 2 customer bike services this morning..... and after a tip to use a Tennis Ball on my sciatica.... I decided to take the 12.1 mile that Mrs Sgl likes to ride....the caveat being that if the sciatica decided to flare up a bit...I could cut the ride short by taking another lane and across the path on a meadow .... but I'm happy to report I did the whole 12.1 miles without the usual 5 minutes stop..... and the only stop I did was crossing St Ives river bridge to let a car by, otherwise it was straight through..... Me... Im bloomin happy and now after a cuppa tea.... another Bike to service.....  
so today's numbers are 12.1 miles..... 57.26 minutes at an average of 12.1 mph


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 May 2015)

Time to head in a direction east I haven't explored.....

This I've called the '1 Ferry'

I remembered about @Brandane and his escapade at the ferry terminal 
I'd crossed this part of the river many moons ago on a big red clanking chain ferry....
I dropped down to sea level before heading east to Langbank before the steady climb up the Hatton Brae and onward to the Erskine Bridge.
Up and over I dropped down the glen to Old KIlpatrick and joined the cycle path which would take me through Clydebank (passing the floating chippy) before it was time to hit the busy roads to Yoker.




Unlike our man Brandane I had the correct money and a flash of my bus pass and I got a concession, delighted.





A short crossing then sod it, some geocaching to do.
I joined the Clyde walkway which runs the length of Braehead shopping centre.
I bagged six geocaches en route before coming to the end of this bit of walkway.
The return journey was to bypass Renfrew town centre and I took another older walkway which runs parallel to the river.
I stopped to watch planes coming into land at Glasgow Airport before making my way on to familiar territory via Inchinnan Industrial Estate, I joined the Georgetown Straits before heading down the Moss Rd to Linwood where I joined Route 75 and headed the last ten mile to home.
40 mile covered on a good cycling day weatherwise.


----------



## gavgav (13 May 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride today cheered me up. Given the choice of festering at home or joining the West Thames Wheelers 2 for a pedal, I chose the later. Pleased I did too, as they are a social bunch and we tend to stay away from roads, preferring towpaths etc. A steady amble through Laleham, Chertsey and on to Walton bridge. Plan was to stop here for tea, but since the new loo's aren't opening until 25th May we kept going, stopping at Thames Court instead.
> View attachment 88760
> 
> A fine choice of machinery. Not sure about the shorts though Dad Discussing the finer points of the Evans Despatcher...
> ...


Good to see you getting out on the bike


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 May 2015)

In and out commutes today(first of which I forgot to start the Garmin) on the cross bike but felt a bit lethargic so was mostly stuck on Z2 mode;

https://www.strava.com/activities/303513607

https://www.strava.com/activities/303833287

And some pics of the rape fields around Ely(well between Witchford and Haddenham) of which one you may be able to see the cathedral;


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2015)

Beautiful weather today in North Devon.......so time to venture up onto Exmoor.
My cycling buddy met me at the end of my road and we had a steady ride into Barnstaple, stopping off at Carb Cycles for coffee and cake before tackling the first climb of the day - the ride from sea level to 1087 feet at Four Way Cross, Bratton Fleming. This is a gruelling 5 mile climb which ramps up over the last mile. 'Twas a relief to get that one behind us. From here we turned left onto the main road for the run down to the Old Railway Station at Blackmoor Gate for a spot of lunch.
Well refreshed, we left the pub and took the downhill blast on the A39 through Arlington and on to the dreaded 'Zig Zags' - a mini Alpine style section of about a mile that goes up at about 16%.
A couple of miles further on, through Shirwell and finally on to the long downhill section to Barnstaple for a coffee at the bike shop, before having a steady ride back along the Tarka Trail and back home.
39 miles, 2550 feet of climbing - three cat 3 and four cat 4 hills - average speed 13.6 mph, max speed 40.1 mph and two new PRs.
All in all, a brilliant days ride.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 May 2015)

I'm totally less fit than I hoped after a winter of hibernating, drinking and smoking. 48 miles today on a perfect day for it but it killed me off.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (13 May 2015)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> Now that my new job is settling down a bit and I am finally in the building I am to be based from, I decided to cycle from Fenchurch Street to Berkeley Square. Used the Boris Bikes today but now that I have trailled it will do it tomorrow on my Tern Joe D21. Nice route especially alongside the Palace (and Her Majesty was at home) except for the myriad of people appearing to be leaving a Garden Party and heading back to their cars. Most seemed either inebriated or just not looking where they were going - quite frustrating.
> Some of the traffic was tedious in a somewhat dangerous way (yes I am talking about you Mr Tourist Bus Driver), but good to do and looking forward to tomorrow to do it again.


Well I did take the Tern in to work, and it is so much easier to ride than those Boris Bikes (apart from an annoying creak from my Brooks saddle). Frustrating that despite having wide boulevards through Green Park that you aren't allowed to cycle through it (big draconian signs warning of £60 fines). On a bike you have to cycle around the outside of it. I don't understand their logic - it is plenty big enough to have half the boulevard as a footpath and the other half as a cycle path.
Two good rides apart from the L plate scooter riders who were buzzing in and out of the cycle lane on the Embankment - no care for the cyclists in the lane and if I could've caught them I might well have told them what I thought - if I had enough breath left!


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 May 2015)

Just a commute today, since it was such a nice day and an early finish. 5 miles in, 16 miles back. It was a bit windier than forecast though, but only two things spoiled it. Traffic lights at Warwick bridge as repairs are made to a wall near the bridge. Traffic backed up for ages and no comfortable room to filter, but hey-ho. The other was an idiot that overtook me in a dodgy place and forced an oncoming car into an emergency stop.

Will be out again tommorrow on my day off


----------



## Glow worm (13 May 2015)

After a couple of weeks out due to recurring quad pains, managed a 19 mile commute yesterday at long last, so decided to celebrate today with a quick circuit around the fen in the sunshine hereabouts after work.







One of my favourite tracks (above) near Longmeadow. If I can get away from roads/traffic/ people - its always a bonus, miserable git that I am.






Reach Lode from the bridge.






Looking back at the bridge from the river or lode as its known hereabouts. Could hear a couple of cuckoos at this spot.






My usual route onto Tubney Fen was closed temporarily (while cattle are moved about), with a diversion down a new (to me) route. It was lovely too, can't believe I'd never been this way before.

Headed back through Reach village hoping to hear/ see the first turtle doves of the summer. They sometimes come back here. None returned last year but I'm hoping that was just a blip. Though when countries like Malta are still blasting turtle doves, a species on its knees to say the least, out of the sky, it seems probable I may never see them again here.

(I was in Malta late last year and its amazing how many hunter's shelters just, erm, 'fell over' while I was there.)

Just 13 miles today, but great to be back on the bike again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2015)

13 miles my ride today, in brilliant sunshine and an easterly (uh-oh) cross wind. Rode toward the lake and returned from a crossroads in the middle of some fields. Not much to photograph. The Schwinn Impact did a fine and commendable job of carrying me in touring style (26" that is) at a nice 10 mile an hour pace. Not a bad effort after mowing the lawn(1/3acre) and bird doggin' a lot of insurance paperwork after a fellow backed into my car at the grocery store last night. I think riding a bicycle is the best way to forget your troubles, and lose your winter gains.


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2015)

A lovely pootle around Clifton Country Park to see the bluebells in the late afternoon sunshine.


----------



## thetribe (14 May 2015)

No pics but my first ride of May yesterday, not enjoying the lack of riding time but hopefully that will change soon. A sneaky 11 miles circuit, fast out and slower back along the coast to enjoy the views.

https://www.strava.com/activities/303827246


----------



## surfdude (14 May 2015)

A 30 mile ride around a beautiful loch with stunning views to be had at every corner. Deer grazing By the road side.birds of pray flying overhead and perfect riding conditions and the most perfect thing was it was just me on my own. Pure bliss.


----------



## Cush (14 May 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Just a commute today, since it was such a nice day and an early finish. 5 miles in, 16 miles back. It was a bit windier than forecast though, but only two things spoiled it. Traffic lights at Warwick bridge as repairs are made to a wall near the bridge. Traffic backed up for ages and no comfortable room to filter, but hey-ho. The other was an idiot that overtook me in a dodgy place and forced an oncoming car into an emergency stop.
> 
> Will be out again tommorrow on my day off


Lights will be there for weeks and the bottom Wetheral road by the river is closed to traffic but you may be able to cycle on it. Massive heap of chippings in the lay-by near Wetheral. I also believe that they are fetching heavy machinery down through Aglionby for a pipe line across / under the Eden, so there could be problems on the loop road. By-passing Warwick Bridge via the Wetheral viaduct could also cause problems on the Plains road. On Grass cutting duty's again today otherwise I would have been heading towards Alston.


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 May 2015)

Yeah, it's been causing chaos there for my parents and that doesn't make getting to them by bike any easier.

Anyway, just been out for a quick 18 miles in the sun to Armathwaite and back through Cotehill. I don't think I'm ever going to find Station Hill easy 

Pretty stiff wind today!
http://app.strava.com/activities/304404745/overview


----------



## thetribe (14 May 2015)

Managed to squeeze in the reverse of yesterday's ride, another 11miles 

http://www.strava.com/activities/304497779


----------



## Archeress (14 May 2015)

Just back from a short social ride with the cycle club to celebrate the clubs 5th birthday. Had a lovely gammon steak dinner and some ice cold lager and then birthday cake! Also the club planed our camping trip in the forest of dean on the next bank holiday weekend.






Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/304660067

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Jon George (15 May 2015)

A slow ride out to Woodbridge, today. This near Bealings.


----------



## busman (15 May 2015)

A quick 20 miler turned into disaster. Spoke broke and wheel buckled after hitting a pothole. 1 mile down the road I come off. Luckily I wasn't hurt and only 2 miles from home.
Now I have a wheel to fix.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2015)

busman said:


> A quick 20 miler turned into disaster. Spoke broke and wheel buckled after hitting a pothole. 1 mile down the road I come off. Luckily I wasn't hurt and only 2 miles from home.
> Now I have a wheel to fix.




Bad luck @busman


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2015)

Like for 20 miles,wheel woes notwithstanding.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (16 May 2015)

I've not done much of late other than riding to work when the weather and workload suits, and this last week that mean three days on the trot . It's a nice varied route of around 6½ miles with very little folk/traffic, even on the shared parts. 

Here's a vid 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx2R13IH93w


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2015)

Most of my rides lately have been milage chasing or the game of strava segment chasing I still enjoyed these rides but today was different just a ride for no other reason then I fancied a ride.So off with no plan out through Newtown Linford to Markfield and on to Thornton reservoir .A quick spin around the reservoir and to ncr63 for a bit of traffic free riding through the woods







The bluebells in full bloom.Followed the ncr63 through Ratby and on to Glenfield and back to Anstey .16.4 miles done at a nice relaxed pace of 11.5mph in lovely weather even if a bit windy Really enjoyable ride


----------



## postman (16 May 2015)

30 miles tow path.Leeds and Liverpool canal.Did not fancy the wind on my road bike.Out by myself.Enjoyed it.The path is being resurfaced.At the mo there is a little too much top dressing.But give it twelve months and i think it will be perfect..Lost the wheel once or twice it's that thick in places.But it is a great improvement.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 May 2015)

What a day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/305612565

A broken gear cable, a swap of bike, 104 miles, and this weather.


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2015)

You know how you guys buy bottled water, and it's really expensive? Well, if you go to Buxton you can have its mineral water for free!

St Ann's well taps into the aquifer and lovely Buxton water pours out at 28C degrees. On a windy, chilly day like today it's really nice to refill the bottles with warmer water. The flip side is on a hot day, 28C water tastes 'orrible






45 hilly, windy, chilly miles including the last 10 miles of my Peak District CC ride https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/peak-district-incl-holme-moss-saturday-may-30.179297/


----------



## Goonerobes (16 May 2015)

I couldn't be bothered playing the headwind/tailwind game with the westerly wind today so I plotted a new route going up t' north which basically just meant crosswinds all day which wasn't quite so bad & the occasional direction change tail wind was a nice bonus.

Leaving the forest via my usual Test Valley route exit I was soon on roads that I had only ridden from the opposite direction so they were like new roads to me as I passed through Dunbridge, Bossington & Houghton towards Longstock.

From here it was uncharted territory for me as I cut between Thruxton & Andover & up towards my only real climb of the day at Clanville, a gentle 5 miles of going up to Corholt before back down to Vernham Dean where lunch was taken on the village green.

The route back took me through some of the prettiest villages I think I have ever cycled through, Hurstbourne Tarrent, St Mary Bourne, Longparish & Cherwell to name but a few & all too soon I was back to more familiar roads around Stockbridge, King Somborne & Kimbridge.

77.4 miles in all & I must say this was one of the best routes I have ever planned in terms of reasonable road surfaces & scenery & one I will definitely being doing again in the not to distant future. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/305600208


----------



## Spartak (16 May 2015)

Rode the Heaven of the South MTB event today.
Start in the village of Kingswood near Wotton Under Edge.
Over 1200 metres of climbing on the 56 km route.

Found it tough going at times & even managed to go over the handlebars at one point ( luckily at very low speed ! )

https://www.strava.com/activities/305571774


----------



## cosmicbike (16 May 2015)

Being a Saturday, my lad was, as always, dead keen to get out on the 'bread run'. Always enjoy riding with him so it got be straight out of any doom and gloom moods that may have been threatening.
He managed to extend a 3 mile ride into 6 miles, and then we got sent out again later to buy cake ingredients and assess the availability of net curtains, adding another 3 miles.
Today is ride day, so I may even get out later on too...


----------



## arranandy (16 May 2015)

53 very windy miles this morning with the added bonus of a couple of really heavy showers complete with hailstones. The wind made things pretty grim at times, grovelling at 10mph into a roaring headwind then on the way home 35mph on the flat with a great tailwind. Sun came out on the way home and it was actually quite pleasant for the last 6/7 miles. 
Don't know if I'll be out on the bike tomorrow as the forecast is grim


----------



## andytheflyer (16 May 2015)

I have a confession to make. I've been to the dark side. And I quite enjoyed it. But it won't be a regular occurrence.

For my birthday last year my kids bought me an 'experience day'. They booked a session in a supercar at a track somewhere. When I looked at it it seemed to be a lot of coffee and briefing, then 2 laps (or 6 miles) of a track. Thanks for the thought, but that seemed to be a lot of cost for not a lot of 'experience'.

Searching the gift company website I found land yachting (nice, but the other end of the country), a spa day (what? me?), and then I found a day's introduction to mountain biking, down the road in North Wales.

So, today was the day. And now I'm totally shattered.....

Only 3 of us and an instructor. Total of 4 hours on the bike - enough for me. Coed y Brenin Forest Park, N of Dolgellau. Fantastic place. Miles and miles of graded tracks through the pine forests, training areas, obstacles to practice on, cafe, bike shop, bike hire, hundreds of 20-somethings there today.

Instructor was excellent, bike provided was a Giant (well-used but serviceable, but a bit too stretched out for my taste) and a good time was had by all.

I'll not be converting to the dark side, but as an entry into a different skill set it was well worth it.

Interesting demographic though - I bet the median age of the MTBers was late 20s. The median age of the road cyclists I meet at audaxes is maybe mid 50's. Maybe that says more about audaxers than road cyclists, but you get my drift. Anyway, the MTBers have not yet bought house and had kids. The road cyclists have been there and done that.

Gin in hand, dinner on way, followed in short order by snooze in front of telly, and early bed..........


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 May 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> So, today was the day. And now I'm totally shattered.....


 I do like my MTB riding, even though that bike has 1/3 of the mileage of my road bike.


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> I have a confession to make. I've been to the dark side. And I quite enjoyed it. But it won't be a regular occurrence.
> 
> For my birthday last year my kids bought me an 'experience day'. They booked a session in a supercar at a track somewhere. When I looked at it it seemed to be a lot of coffee and briefing, then 2 laps (or 6 miles) of a track. Thanks for the thought, but that seemed to be a lot of cost for not a lot of 'experience'.
> 
> ...


I have a sneaky desire to try it one day. An experience day might be a good idea. It would have to be reasonably dry though, I don't fancy slipping about in the mud but I do fancy riding around in the country side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2015)

Try it, you will like it. I always like to have a bit of mountain biking now and again, keeps me sharp. Well, sharp as I ever am.


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2015)

Another windy ride in the afternoon sunshine. The tail winds were quite exhilarating but my legs were tired battling against the head winds and cross winds. Still managed 33 miles and enjoyed the scenery. Regular routes so no pictures today.


----------



## C17rsf (16 May 2015)

Well today, I wanted to step up my game as in training for the London 100, so I wanted to crack the 50 mile mark.

With quite a strong headwind and a puncture around 30 miles, I managed the to do 51 miles in 3 hrs 24 and a elevation of 2474 ft. So feeling quite chuffed.

Heres the strava...

https://www.strava.com/activities/305670267


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> I have a sneaky desire to try it one day. An experience day might be a good idea. It would have to be reasonably dry though, I don't fancy slipping about in the mud but I do fancy riding around in the country side.


Do it 

Look up a local trail centre that does bike hire and hire a hardtail for a day. Pick a green or blue route (or both) and go for a spin.


----------



## derrick (16 May 2015)

A nice morning club ride, I led ten club riders on a 48 mile ride through the Hertford lanes, nice easy ride with no problems, everybody enjoying the mild weather, Ending at Bike Boutique for a nice coffee.


----------



## Cush (17 May 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Do it
> 
> Look up a local trail centre that does bike hire and hire a hardtail for a day. Pick a green or blue route (or both) and go for a spin.


Hmm now you have me thinking about Lochmabin.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 May 2015)

Nowt on the box this evening so snuck out for a spin to clear my head. 16 miles on the RT58 felt good, quiet roads but a decent headwind on the return leg..


----------



## gavgav (17 May 2015)

Was struck down by Lergy on Monday and so hadn't been out on the bike for best part of 2 weeks. I'd had the call from my cricket club chairman to say they were 1 short still and did I feel any more like playing, so decided the best way to confirm was a quick fitness test on the bike this morning.

The usual ridiculous strong gusty wind was in my face for a lot of the ride, but coped ok over to Heathgates and along the river to the Quarry Park.

There was evidence at the weir of the recent gales....!






I then continued to Copthorne, Nobold and Meole Brace and back home within the hour, having done 10.3 miles that confirmed, bar a bit of snot  I will be ok for the cricket match this afternoon against our local rivals from Church Stretton !!


----------



## gbb (17 May 2015)

It felt like more miles, it felt faster, but 16 miles at 15.2 average which I'm moderately happy with, ive climbed off the bike and almost immediately feel fine.
Nice section from Yaxley to Hampton where I tagged onto a guy on a nice Madone, looked down and we were doing 27mph on the flat at one stage. Ran out of steam after a couple miles of that though 
The inclines do me...but good to get some in, all in all, good ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 May 2015)

Today's recovery ride.


https://www.strava.com/activities/306198842












I couldn't live with a single speed set to 50-11, so I went and got some cable and fixed it. Thats better.


----------



## Booyaa (17 May 2015)

Quick pootle round the village with the kids this morning. Hopefully get out later again too.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 May 2015)

I'd intended to do my 100 mile ride for May today but I've been knackered of late through too much work, DIY etc, so this morning when I woke up feeling crap I decided on a shorter ride..
I went through villages like Swavesey, Over and Willingham today, not ridden through these parts for a couple of years. Everything looked magnificent in its new spring colours, it was a shame about the chilly wind.

There was a bloke out on his hand cycle, giving it some welly that I passed twice, either his lady was following on on her road bike or he has a stalker!

It was a hard 27 miles today

http://www.strava.com/activities/306183071


----------



## contadino (17 May 2015)

Lovely ride today. Problem with bottom bracket resolved yesterday so everything running smoothly. Headed up to Martina Franca (posh town) then on to Cisternino (meat town) then off to Ostuni (tourist town) before an indirect route home. 60 km, 30-odd degrees, little to no wind, not much traffic, 21.5 kph average.

Tempted to stop off at a bar run by a Sicilian family in Cisternino where they have the most amazing canoli and cassata, but I was so enjoying the ride that I sort of forgot, so had to make do with a pasticceria in Ostuni instead.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 May 2015)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass. 29 miles mostly sunny but the wind had a bit of a chill to it. Lots of people out and about


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2015)

Nice at sunny at 0800 so off to do a couple of hills before meeting up with workmates .Through Newtown Linford up sharply hill and out to beacon hill up and over the beacon( the easy way) and down through Woodhouse Eaves,Quorn,Barrow upon Soar, Sileby to meeting point at Cossington.4 of us today 2 on roadies a CX bike and me on my hybrid so another quick one with me hanging on probably. Set off to do same route as last week and just like last week just as we got to humble lane a cycling club sailed by .Lesson learned from last week we didn't try to chase them down up the climb there pretty quick.Up humble lane on through Radcliffe on the wreake,Thrussington,Hoby to Asfordby most of the way we kept up with a guy on a tourer cracking on at a good pace we draft him he draft us until we really put the hammer down but we never really dropped him Swung at left at Asfordby and over the A607 and headed out to Gaddesby up and down a bit of lumpy stuff and out to Ashby Foville and heading back to Rearsby and back to Thrussington where we passed a couple of guys on recumbents travelling the other way back through Radcliffe and down humble lane 24 miles at 15.5 mph through in might be quick.Two guys headed home me another guy went exploring into watermead park .Lovely park but shared paths on a busy Sunday were not fun just a slow pootle . So bail out and head home through Birstall . went we went through Birstall we saw the guy on the tourer again on we waved .up greengate lane where other mate turned for home Leaving me to do the last lot of climbing to home up the church hill in Thurcaston then the climb out ofthe village to Anstey then the day up Link road and the small hill then bigger hill to home (I didn't enjoy the last 5 miles can you tell) Total of 46 miles at an average of 13 mph .loads of cyclist out today .missed judged the weather it was lovely at 0800 so went in shorts and short sleeved top but sun decided to hide and it got colder as the day went on bit chilly by the time I got home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 May 2015)

Only the second ride since my century a week ago due to the strained knee (and some grotty weather). I went for my Acton Burnell loop and intended to take it easy for this one as the knee was aching after less than 10 miles on Friday's commute.

As it was only a short one I took the new saddle bag for its first proper outing and it was very nice to have so little weight on the bike for a change. So nice in fact that "taking it easy" didn't last very long and when I go to Longnor and had the wind behind me I couldn't resist pressing on a bit. 17mph up the hill into Frodesley felt great and cruising at 20-25mph to Acton Burnell then through Pitchford was even better. After feeling a warning twinge I didn't try too hard against the wind around Cantlop but at Condover it was more of a cross wind and became easier to up the pace again.


17.1 miles at 16 mph average. Okay, so my gentle ride to keep the legs moving freely turned into a bit of a sprint. Very enjoyable though and the knee feels fine at the end of it. I now feel confident of it being okay for the Lakes trip next month and for the next century ride whenever I get to fit that in.





Quick stop for the view at Great Ryton. Nice to travel light for a change.





I like the lanes at this time of year when the cow parsley is blooming in the verges.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 May 2015)

Fairly easy ride on the SS today. I started at Ashwell and Morden station, then through Steeple Modern and stopped at the old airfield memorial to pay my respects. A quick stop at the Hoops in Bassingbourn where they had a small steam rally on - I love the smell of anthracite in the morning! Then to the Get Cycling show in Melbourn and rode a Penny, a KMX trike and a Dutch cargo bike, and bought some breakfast from the A10 cycle path campaigners. Dodged a fair few old cars - some with three wheels and what sounded like two-stroke engines - and went through the Shelfords and along the DNA bike track to Cambridge. Having carefully milked a tailwind all the way there, I got the train home, for 28 miles in total.


----------



## surfdude (17 May 2015)

42.5 miles. Longest ride so far this year . 50 is getting nearer. Then hopefully the 100 will one day appear in this thread this year by me .


----------



## MiK1138 (17 May 2015)

My Ride today was to follow my daughter in the Great Womens 10k in Glasgow, she posted a sub 1hr, so proud 9.1 miles for me


----------



## Paul.G. (17 May 2015)

Took the cross bike out and had a nice ride on quiet farm tracks, back lanes and bridle ways north of Reading. Half way round I thought why do I need two front sprockets and all the rubbish that goes with it, front mech etc. So when I got home I took the 46 outer ring off, front mech, gear cable and trimmings and threw the whole lot in the bin which for some weird reason made me very happy Now just have the single 36 up front and less bits to break or service. I was lucky in the fact that I already had some shorter crank bolts kicking around.


----------



## Dark46 (17 May 2015)

Because of the British Heart foundation ride in the Cotswolds the KCC turnout wad only 5 on the 09:00 ride. There was a 08:00 ride but that was for the quick guys. Today was the first ride after our club shirts and arrived from Champion Systems.

When I got to the start point @gordyfinbar was sat on the bench waiting, with his 1980's style arm warmers. Just as thought we were going to be the only two Berney, George and @maltloaf turned up.

We decided to go south but avoid Naas Lane as we seem to go there every week. So it was decided to go out of the estate via Davy Way then towards Haresfield. 

To be honest I wasn't looking forward to this ride as we were going up Frocester Hill and i don't get on with it. I haven't been up it on the Orro, but there has to be a first time for everything. 

The way to Stonehouse went quite quickly ad I was thinking ahead to Frocester and I didn't want to push myself to hard as I wanted to get up the hill, I've only ever been up there on the Boardman and never got up in One.

As we got into Stonehouse we turned right in the High street and headed towards the main road for the M5. At the lights we went straight across towards the Stanleys. I started to hang back and catch as much draft as possible. Apart from the hill on the outskirts I just dropped back. 

As we approached Frocester I picked a gear and a pace and stuck to it, a couple of times I was thinking I don't know if this is a good idea. But I just kept going, and as long I could see Berney in front I had something to aim for. Well I made it and was rather chuffed that I didn't feel too bad when I got to the top.

From Frocester it was right and downhill into Uley to then through to Dursley. I then got left in the traffic through Dursley so had to put a bit of effort to catch up with the group. Then from Cam it was towards Frampton and a well earned coffee stop. Or so I thought! 

It was as we entered Frampton that @gordyfinbar uttered those words that kept ringing in my ears " straight through Frampton!" Thank god he's on his hols for the next couple of weeks! Only joking mate. 

So it was the long way round to the Longley Loo. I stayed back with Berney for 2 reasons a: not as quick as the guys in front b: making sure she was ok, as her legs where not the best at the end of the ride.

From the loop it was to the Pilot where @gordyfinbar, @maltloaf and George were waiting. The journey from there it was straight on to the estate. 

It was during the way home we saw Chris going the otherway, he had been on the 08:00 ride. 

When I got to the turning for the house I noticed the ride was 37.8 miles so decided to make it over 40.


----------



## BrynCP (17 May 2015)

Always wondered about a ride around the Humber, rather than just over it. Planned a route yesterday and decided today was to be it, my longest ride yet, by 6 miles.

Travelled west from Hull to Goole, via the 'B' road linking Newport, Howden, Gilberdyke etc. Not the nicest road in places, but not too bad. No scenery either. This was into a wind. Got a puncture just before the bridge over "Dutch River" as some morons had smashed up a load of Budweiser bottles at the side of the road.

Then south from Goole to Keadby. The scenery reminds me of the similar section in the NE bank of the river, around Sunk Island - miles and miles of the same - nothing! As the wind was SW, it was affecting this leg of the journey too, and because the land is flat and nothing there, nothing breaks it.

From Keadby to Barton was fairly easy, some of the 'A' roads a bit busy, but not too bad. Garmin tried to send me down a one way road, a feature I forgot it had, and it wasn't obvious where to go.

And Barton back to Hull over the Humber bridge.

74 miles in total, 4hr 40mins moving time, average 15.8mph.


----------



## Donger (17 May 2015)

In the blink of an eye it's that time of year again. Time for the British heart Foundation Cotswolds Bike Ride. This year, instead of the traditional hilly 40 mile route, they came up with a 30 and a 50. As always my old school mate Andy came down from Brum for the day, having only done a handful of 20 milers on his creaky hybrid by way of preparation. This was always going to be a relaxed ride for me, but with enough tasty hills to add a touch of challenge here and there, and some very nice pubs to stop off in en route. Started with a marshalled ride through Cheltenham before the long (but gentle) drag up past the Dowdeswell reservoir and up into the Cotswolds.



Quite soon after that came the climb that I regard as the challenge for the day. I do this ride every year, but don't always get up this in one usually because you get your route blocked by people walking their bikes up the hill. The hill starts at Charlton Abbots and rises brutally up to Roel Gate, but I have never found out its name. Andy and I know it only as the "Col du B*st*rd". We both got up it in one today. This, together with a touch of schadenfreude, seeing fit young lads in Team Sky (etc) full lycra kit dismounting their carbon racers and pushing up the hill, cheered us enormously.
(A distant view of the "Col du B*st*rd"):




Spotted this great shirt at the top:




...... along with lots of beautiful Cotswold scenery:




We had signed up for the 30 miler, but the call of the Hollow Bottom PH at Guiting Power was too strong, so we detoured onto the 50 mile circuit to get in a swifty. Apparently this is a favourite of the National Hunt racing fraternity, and there was a variety of horse racing memorabilia inside. My eye was drawn to the menu, however:




Decided against eating any rodents today, and settled for a quick pint instead. Lots of others had had the same idea.(I thought this ride was supposed to promote a healthy lifestyle?).




By the time we reached Winchcombe, Andy was starting to suffer, so we stopped for more refreshments. Didn't need the (free) mechanics this year ... as I'd already fixed Andy's bike twice before we got there! Was quite impressed by the idea of "mobile cycle servicing" though. Also saw my own LBS mechanic, (Paul Loosemore of Striking Bikes, Gloucester) driving past earlier, but he must have been stationed on the 50 mile circuit.




Once again, a thoroughly enjoyable day out. (These rides always are). Pretty decent weather too. Our pub diversion ended up adding on 10 miles by the time we got back to Cheltenham racecourse, so we did 40 miles in all by following last year's route instead of either of this year's. The Saracen (my number 2 bike) coped well on its longest ride since refurbishment. Happy days.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2015)

Fried squirrel might be unhealthy, but I think squirrel with sherry, mushroom, and new potatoes would be quite healthy.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 May 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fried squirrel might be unhealthy, but I think squirrel with sherry, mushroom, and new potatoes would be quite healthy.




Who could argue with that?


----------



## NorthernDave (17 May 2015)

My first ride since I developed patella tracking problems.
After two weeks of being banned from the bike on doctors orders, I've been told to limit cycling to a maximum of 15-20 minutes to start with, which limited me to a steady 3 miles on local roads. Still, just being able to get back out on the bike felt great and the knees seem OK so fingers crossed.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Time to head in a direction east I haven't explored.....
> 
> This I've called the '1 Ferry'
> 
> ...


You have a floating chippy?? As in Chips Ahoy?


----------



## User33236 (17 May 2015)

Tagged along today with Mrs SG and some of her running club mates who were going for a ride. As some are quite new to cycling I knew the pace would suit me on my first 'proper' ride since my RTC just over a month ago. 

In total we went 110.1km (I did go round the block at then end to round it up) with 793 metres of climbing. As we neared the end of the ride I thought I'd test myself out on a shortish hill near my home and was able to knock my best time down to 1:45 from 1:58 . Feeling confident now to really get back into training for the Wales Velothon.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 May 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> You have a floating chippy?? As in Chips Ahoy?



There you go, floating on the Forth and Clyde Canal at Clydebank Shopping Centre..


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2015)

busman said:


> A quick 20 miler turned into disaster. Spoke broke and wheel buckled after hitting a pothole. 1 mile down the road I come off. Luckily I wasn't hurt and only 2 miles from home.
> Now I have a wheel to fix.


 I can't 'like' this... As the song goes... "Things can only get better"


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> There you go, floating on the Forth and Clyde Canal at Clydebank Shopping Centre..
> View attachment 89099
> View attachment 89099


As the crow flies, that's about 300 miles! If I ever ride there, they'd best be darn good chips!!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 89009



That descent looks FUN!


----------



## ianrauk (17 May 2015)

Another weekend, Another Audax, Another 160 miler. This time The Great Escape 200k from look Mum No Hands in London, to deepest, darkest Essex, along with a good bunch of Cycle Chat Peeps. rb58, Mark Grant, Michael Adu, Gordon P, Nigel182, Arallsopp, iLB's, Flying Dodo, Velovoice, Pippa G and a special appearance by Mice. . Well organised by Islington CC. As it was organised by a road club rather then Audax peeps. It did feel more like a Sportive rather than an Audax. And I don't think some of the roadie chain gangs realised the difference. 2 different club chain gangs had to ask us the way with one asking why there were no direction markers. 
But it was a very nice route, plenty of rolling country lanes. The weather stayed nice, though a chilly wind at times. I do have sunburnt legs......sorry, that should be, achy, sunburnt legs....

Anyway. 160 miles for the day - am happy with that.
Century # 15 for 2015, C#148 over all.






Look Mum No Hands in London. 8am on a Sunday morning 300+ cyclists gathering..


----------



## gbb (17 May 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> 17.1 miles at 16 mph average. Okay, so my gentle ride to keep the legs moving freely turned into a bit of a sprint. Very enjoyable though and the knee feels fine at the end of it. I now feel confident of it being okay for the Lakes trip next month and for the next century ride whenever I get to fit that in.
> 
> View attachment 89052
> 
> ...



Nice bike, impressive average on it .


----------



## derrick (17 May 2015)

Nice ride to Brighton today, 5 off us set of at 7am this morning, Managed to get a puncture on brand new tyres, Found a shard of glass in it, anyway soon under way again, Not to much traffic as we went through London, once out the other side it started to warm up a bit, we had a bit of sunshine, A few more miles in and another puncture, not me one of the other guy's, soon fixed and of again, A few more miles in and one of the guy's had a broken spoke, Here we go again, the wheel had a low spoke count was a bit wobbly, we tied the broken spoke to one off the others then nipped up a couple of loose spokes and we rode of a bit carefully, it seemed to be ok for the time being, we went through Haywards heath and found a cycle shop, the guy in the shop really helpful got it fixed and the wheel trued while we had a coffee across the road. Then on our way again, the rest of the ride was trouble free, Had a couple of pints in the weatherspoons pub, the fish and chips on the beach, Then found the train station and took the easy way home, A great day out with good friends, Whoops i forgot to turn the garmin of for the return journey
https://www.strava.com/activities/306609067


----------



## Bobby Mhor (17 May 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> As the crow flies, that's about 300 miles! If I ever ride there, they'd best be darn good chips!!


I was too early..
I'll do a report for you on my next visit..
I am a connoisseur of fish suppers


----------



## dave r (17 May 2015)

Willoughby the destination, 55 miles the journey, strange day on the bike, the weather was a mixture of cloud and sunny intervals, when cloudy I wasn't warm, when sunny I was over dressed, all with a strong cold wind blowing, the ride felt slow and hard but when I ticked over 50 miles I checked the computer and found to my suprise I'd managed 50 miles in around three and a quarter hours with an average around 15mph, it certainly didn't feel anywhere near that quick. I also changed my mind three times about where I was going, originally it was Upper Stow, but riding through Baginton I changed my mind and decided on Kinton, riding into Long Itchington I got to the turn for Bascote Heath and I changed my mind again and instead of turning right I carried on turned right then left across the main road then turned left for Broad Church then across Grandborough Fields through Sawbridge and on to Willoughby. I came out of the cafe to a flat back tire, the tube had failed at the base of the valve. My ride back followed my wheel tracks to the Leamington road where instead of turning for Baginton I turned right through Bubbenhall and Ryton, crossed the A45 and headed for Wolston and into Coventry through Binley Woods.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2015)

14 miles my distance today, riding south into 30 mile per hour winds, 28C or 82F temps. Lovely day, although the threat of thunderstorms was present, none actually materialized, so it was a great day to ride. The Fuji doing a fine job, a little slower than the hybrid and a bit faster than the expedition tourer. I stopped by the cabin to see what was up. The cabin is a strange structure on the south west side of campus, a sort of hangout, where you can also build a fire in the hearth.


----------



## Keith Oates (18 May 2015)

I went for ride yesterday and the weather was sunny and not too hot. However, I had a visit from the 'fairy' so I changed the tube and got underway again but after about 10 Km another visit from the 'fairy' and so I ended up walking the 8 Km back to the house. The first fairy visit in over 2000 Km so can't complain I suppose.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 May 2015)

Got out yesterday after missing Saturday's club ride(had sinus head-ache);felt pretty good considering how I was Saturday and ended up doing 100k at a good pace.Must keep doing the menthol/steam inhaling to keep the sinuses clear.

https://www.strava.com/activities/306413602


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual, now I have the time to post it.

I needed a decent length ride as recently I've been doing 25 - 30 ish milers.
As the weather was supposed to be reasonable, I set out in the morning towards and past, sadly, my place of w*rk as it's on the way to where I planned to ride.
Heading towards Grafham Waters via Kimbolton, I turned off the road towards Easton before Grafham as I knew the res would be heaving on a sunny weekend, and then had a few hundred yards of the main A14 to survive as the road I was aiming for is a staggered crossroads. As it was Sunday morning (part of my plan as I've wanted to tackle this hill for a while) the traffic was quite light.







This is from the top looking down. I enjoyed the puffing and panting so much that I belted the mile back down and struggled up it again...  






Going through Woolley I stopped for a breather and took a pic or two of these sculptures in a someone's garden. I'm not sure what they are made with, but it looked liked Papier-mâché. They are full size stags, complete with antlers.

Onwards towards home now, and my average speed dropped from 17.8 as I was tacking into a headwind. Not strong, but gusting to 20 MPH, especially as I was on the top of the hills for several miles. Lovely views over the area though .






Out in the boondocks, the old signage still points the way.






Obviously the distance had been miscalculated all those years ago so they had to send someone out to screw on an extra 3/4 of a mile!! 






Unfortunately, I didn't have the chance for coffee, cake or even an ice-cream as I didn't pass a café 
I did call in at a shop for a mars bar and a can of sugary stuff to see me the last 15 miles back to Northampton.

73 miles, at just under 15 MPH due to the headwinds on the last 30 miles.
Cracking day out though and happy with the route and distance covered.

https://www.strava.com/activities/306289373


----------



## Ruthie (18 May 2015)

For once I got out before working the late shift, just about 20km but I did enjoy it. I heard a woodpecker!


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2015)

Not today but yesterday: a brutally windy Etape du Dales. To sum up: I am a leaf in the wind and for 110 miles I was tossed around.

Up to Tan Hill and then back towards Hawes it was a strong headwind / crosswind, particularly up to Tan Hill where it was simply a face first into a gale. I was riding with a clubmate and he ended up 20 minutes behind me on this stretch, rather than the 5 minutes or so elsewhere. I chose to jump groups whilst he simply ground it out into the wind.

The climbs are often difficult enough without the wind, with the descents being precarious. Some people were taking silly risks and I saw one ambulance dealing with a rider whose bike was wedged into a stone wall. Also, quite a number gave up at Tan Hill.

It was definitely a ride for the _larger_ types!

However, I got round in an OK time with no walking or stopping. My unfinished business with the Coal Road is done


----------



## Paul.G. (18 May 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> That descent looks FUN!


Where is that taken?


----------



## Jon George (18 May 2015)

17 miles or so to blow today's cobwebs away after completing my tax return. Hurrah!

This near Bucklesham.

PS Anyone know why I can no longer place images where I want to in a post? It seems they are automatically inserted at the beginning.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2015)

Paul.G. said:


> Where is that taken?


You will have to ask @Spartak


----------



## mybike (18 May 2015)

Jon George said:


> View attachment 89185
> 
> PS Anyone know why I can no longer place images where I want to in a post? It seems they are automatically inserted at the beginning.



They go in where I place the cursor as far as I can tell, unless something has changed in the past day.


----------



## Saluki (18 May 2015)

2 quick ride reports today.
The first was very boring. 5 laps of Exeter racecourse - plus a wee bit to make up the distance. I'd forgotten my lid so I didn't like to go exploring too much as I did have to do a couple of hundred yards on the A38. I know a lid wouldn't actually help any, in my heart of hearts, but still. I took the CX with me, as Eric the CX bike is shorter and easier to get into the caravan (tiny caravan 10' long by 6' wide)
Started from our Caravan, near the caravan site loos and rode around the tarmacked road on the inside rail of the racecourse, going the opposite way to the way that the horses race. It was not a race weekend so I didn't annoy the cameramen who would have been following the race, in a vehicle, on that road and coming towards me.
The first third of the loop was fast but turning to the back straight, the wind hits you but it's downhill, so that's OK then. Then comes the slog up the other side. It's nothing special, that hill. That coming from a Norfolk girl means that the hill really was nothing special, but the road surface and the wind seems to suck every bit of power and speed from the wheels. I stopped once to check that I hadn't got a flat. Nasty top surface on that.
Anyway, I went around 5 times, with my iPod and listened to Gary Moore's greatest hits on shuffle. A good way to start the day.
10.34 in 44 mins and change 360 feet of climbing and a wind assisted half and a wind hampered half.

Second ride was tonight. Basic Home to Hospital route. 22 mins for 5.1 miles. Roads were nice and quiet and it was a nice evening. I would have been out for longer but I had a faff finding my bike lights. Hoping for a ride tomorrow, weather permitting. After being trapped in the car for the best part of 8 hours from Exeter to Norwich (M5 & M4 were a nightmare) I needed to turn my legs.


----------



## theloafer (18 May 2015)

just my normal training run to barny but back via darlo to see my mate walter ..then as I past the white horse spotted a young lady in distress bike upside down and a snapped chain  soon had her back on the road though  weather could not make its mind up today got soaked twice

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/778488491


----------



## jhawk (19 May 2015)

Decided to go for a ride to town to see someone - who wasn't there when I got there! So took a bit of a tangential ride through the trails before heading home.

Was riding along the trail... When all of a sudden. A fallen tree blocked my path...







Finally managed to get around it. *Ignore the finger*






A water stop!






On the way home!


----------



## AndyWilliams (19 May 2015)

Saturday: me and 2 mates rode from Slough to Paddington along the canal. What was only meant to be a one way turned into 3 pints, a packet of crisps and a ride back once all sober.
I didn't record the ride home but it was 46 miles after a short cut we found. Good day too.
We stopped off at The Three Bridges built by Isambard Kingdom Brunel in Southall, Ace Cafe for lunch and also went to Kensal Green Cemetery before the pub at Paddington.





My friend recorded the ride



















-----------

Today (Monday): quick ride out on the MTB to clear the lungs, nothing fancy.


----------



## Spartak (19 May 2015)

View: https://youtu.be/t04KwLYrWhU


Just finished uploading a short video I made from last Saturdays Heaven of The South MTB event. 

Taken prior to my falling off & breaking camera mount ;-)


----------



## cosmicbike (19 May 2015)

Ride day for me today, though have to say I really didn't fancy it, far too windy. On the plus side the sun was shining, so I opted for a heavy bike (CX), and rather than a planned ride thought I'd explore a few local back roads/bridleways, hoping for shelter from the wind. Started OK, but my first foray off the roads met with no less than 3 gates in a mile, 2 locked so lots of bike lifting. All very nice though.




Said hello to the horses and dog walker on the way through, before a brief spell on road, then off again towards Thorpe Green, no gates this time. For some reason I figured it would be further, but I'd only done 4 miles! So out through Lyne, Homewood Park, past St Peters Hospital then back to Runnymede before home. 20 miles in 2 hours again, nice to get out.


----------



## Saluki (19 May 2015)

Me again.
Back from a nice ride. This one




Only I didn't stop at the usual place but carried on, through the UEA grounds, up the hill, to home. Just got in and there was a massive hail storm, with humungous hailstones. So bad that the dogs decided to come straight back in again, after being let out when we got home, and the pup left 'bunny' out there to fend for himself and still doesn't quite dare to go out again, even though the sun is shining again.

The bowthorpe cyclepath is still blocked off and has a big old JCB in the way. Stocks Hill went well although my legs were not feeling the love. By the time we got to Hethersett they were though, so I suggested carrying on. Actually, I have Hubster the choice whether to go the direct route home or carry on as the sun was shining. We carried on. Naturally, as soon as we crossed the A11, the rain started spitting but that's all it did for about 5 minutes and went away again. The BBC forecasted rain after 12 O'clock so maybe the rain didn't dare come until then.
We stopped at the top of the footbridge and watched the traffic for a minute or so, while I gave Hubster the choice of Bluebell or nip across the UEA and up the hill. He chose UEA and the hill.
16.53 miles in 1:17:25 so not too bad. Still a headwind up Melton Road. I think that the headwind just lives there now.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2015)

My ride today was not very far but my cycling mojo has left me and I needed to restart it with a bit of fun rather than 20 miles battling a fierce headwind. So I decided to try something I've thought about for other purposes.

apologies in advance for the tongue in cheek music and my poor video making skills


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Ride day for me today, though have to say I really didn't fancy it, far too windy. On the plus side the sun was shining, so I opted for a heavy bike (CX), and rather than a planned ride thought I'd explore a few local back roads/bridleways, hoping for shelter from the wind. Started OK, but my first foray off the roads met with no less than 3 gates in a mile, 2 locked so lots of bike lifting. All very nice though.
> View attachment 89236
> 
> Said hello to the horses and dog walker on the way through, before a brief spell on road, then off again towards Thorpe Green, no gates this time. For some reason I figured it would be further, but I'd only done 4 miles! So out through Lyne, Homewood Park, past St Peters Hospital then back to Runnymede before home. 20 miles in 2 hours again, nice to get out.



Well done, you're building up the miles again!


----------



## Glow worm (20 May 2015)

A cool and occasionally damp 43 miler here today from Newmarket to north Norfolk via Ely station.

The forecast was awful but it wasn't really that bad. A shower passed by at Wicken providing a nice excuse for a tea and cake stop there.






Burwell Fen from the bridge.






More angry skies above Ely.

A short train ride to Kings Lynn, a scoot around town then off up past Sandringham to a works do where a colleague was having a leaving Party. In a field. By a fire, in the rain. It was brilliant!

A few jars later, I headed off into the night, not seeing a single car in 20 miles. A barn owl near Anmer, and I think a tawny in the gloom near Syderstone were good to see. Arrived near Wells just before midnight after a lovely ride.


----------



## galaxy (20 May 2015)

While away on holiday had a small ride into CorfeCastle And stopped off at the station



Rode on a little further, but can't remember going that far. You may need to zoom into the photo guys


----------



## Basil.B (20 May 2015)

The clouds looked a bit dark and ominous, so did a quick 25 miler this morning.


----------



## Saluki (20 May 2015)

Nice ride this morning, on my usual ride to the hospital to meet Hubster from dialysis.



Sort of a mish mash of 2 rides. I decided not to go up Stocks Hill for a change and headed to the right and through Marlingford turning off at the Wymondham turn off and crossing the B1108 and up the Pockthorpe Road to Wymondham itself. Through the town, past Howards the bike shop and the library. Then off towards where I used to live, along Park Lane and then off to Silfield, Wrenningham and then turned for Hethel and past Lotus.
Test track quiet today as I rode along the cyclepath. At the end I headed off to East Carleton, past the Manor and into and through Intwood, Cringleford and then to the hospital layby to meet Hubster.
23.72 miles in an hour and 37 mins, so averaging 14.5mph. I had a stop at Wrenningham and had a nibble on my protein bar. Stopped again, under a big tree to watch a downpour go by - another bit of protein bar. Then finished it off altogether when in the car and en route to home to get out of sticky, wet lycra.

Brilliant ride, only rain at the last 10 minutes, so pleased with that. I had hoped that it would hold off, and it mostly did. I have done my monthly target and 14 miles into the next bit. I've extended it a bit


----------



## Goonerobes (20 May 2015)

With just a 2 hour window this afternoon it was some of the regular New Forest roads for me, taking in Minstead, Emery Down & Bolderwood on the northern side of the forest before crossing the A35 to Rhinefield, Brockenhurst & Beaulieu on the southern side for a 36 mile round trip.

I wish spring would hurry up & get here as despite keeping up a reasonable (for me anyway) pace at no time was I warm enough to take off my arm warmers!!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/308190873


----------



## mybike (20 May 2015)

Glow worm said:


> More angry skies above Ely.
> 
> A short train ride to Kings Lynn, a scoot around town then off up past Sandringham to a works do where a colleague was having a leaving Party. In a field. By a fire, in the rain. It was brilliant!



I remember that line, from Liverpool St to Kings Lynn. The announcer at Ely with the posh voice & the one at Downham Market with a very distinctive local accent. Bet it's changed now tho'.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2015)

7 miles my distance this day. The new trail extension is complete, so I rode the 7 miles out and back, all on trail. So luxurious! Very cool, and threat of rain, 50 F and winds from the northeast at 16 mph, quite cloudy, but still a good day for a ride, as they all are. The Sirrus did a fine job, even in all the wind. And the trail is great, good transitions where it crosses roads and a nice asphalt surface to ride on. A bit too busy for more miles, what with a day full of errands, but a lot of fun in 40 minutes.


----------



## Glow worm (20 May 2015)

mybike said:


> I remember that line, from Liverpool St to Kings Lynn. The announcer at Ely with the posh voice & the one at Downham Market with a very distinctive local accent. Bet it's changed now tho'.



Sadly yes. All computerised these days, or 'compooterised' as its pronounced in these parts! Nice caff at Downham Market station though.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 May 2015)

On my commute home this evening I spent most of the 6.5 miles into a cold, frustrating head wind. Wednesday is normally metcon night but I've been a bit cream crackered of late so I thought I'd take it easy for a few days.
Taking it easy meant going out for a dozen cold,windy miles around Dry Drayton, Madingley, Comberton, Toft and back home. I averaged 17 miles an hour despite the wind and knackered body, but I'm getting really fed up of this bloody wind, it's beginning to do my head in!

Anyway, enough moaning. Tonight's highlights were loads of goldfinches. One came out of a hedge right in front of me, I nearly snorted him up my schnozzer, but then he'd have been a greenfinch. Cowslips have given way to the frothy heads of cow parsley. It's beginning to look like summer, doesn't feel like it though!


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 May 2015)

It was looking like a nice day, so up at 7am and set off on the commute at 7:30. So what I hear you ask? I was actually on late shift today and didn't start until 11:30am 

So I rode the long way back home again to rack up 22 miles before work. Ooops!


----------



## Katherine (20 May 2015)

Last minute decision to commute, in the rain, when I got a text from a colleague to say that a bus was blocking my usual route and the alternative was therefore barely crawling. So I rushed around to find waterproofs, spare socks, clean top etc. and to load a backpack. Just made it. Luckily it's only 2 miles! Dry coming home though.


----------



## SpaCyclist (21 May 2015)

Decided to combine two of my local routes yesterday to make a longer ride. I set off West to Wetherby and then up to Kirkby Overblow (aptly named with a stiff north easterly breeze in my face up the hill). After that I headed to the A658 Harrogate bypass (gently downhill and quite fast for me), then across to Spofforth. I stopped there to have somerhing to eat and discovered that this village has been extremely successful in the Britain in Bloom competitions. (you learn something new every day!)












I also walked across to the castle - once one of the holdings of the Percy family:






After this break I headed roughly Westwards, now with the wind mainly behind me. This part of the route is mainly flat, and on country lanes with little traffic. With the wind at my back it was a very pleasant run.
My only stop was at the Marston Moor battle memorial, which was looking very attractive in the bright sunshine:






There are just quiet fields in this area today and, apart from the obelisk, no indication that thousands of people fought and died here 350 years ago. This is the actual battlefield view:






I continued on to Askham Richard, an attractive village with a shelter/village pump and village pond. Even the open prison here (Askham grange) is an attractive building!












This marked my turning point, and the rest of the ride was back into the wind. However, there was more sunshine now to partly compensate for the extra effort, and it was good to get out.

The strava link for the route is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/308157129.

This is the summary:


----------



## Gareth C (21 May 2015)

*A London Revolution*
16 of May was penciled in for the MITIE London Revolution. I’d ridden one day last year, so it was same again. Work had been scheduled to get me to London (via Cambridge and Slough), and despite a reversal of revolution direction this year (which meant we’d be cycling through London), all was set fair.

The team was Brian and Neal from Dulux, Gareth (_ex._ Dulux, but still with AkzoNobel), and Rob (mate, and supplier to AkzoNobel).

Rob and I met up with the others at the start, joined the queue and set out on the road. Riding through London can be scary (especially the central London return from the Ride London 100 last year), but this wasn’t so bad, especially as were were in reasonable groups. Progress was slow due to the inordinate amount of traffic lights, but eventually some of the iconic landmarks of the Gherkin and Shard were spotted. In a matter of minutes we were on Tower Bridge and south of the Thames.







A pull upto Herne Hill, and later Crystal Palace were not too serious at this time of day. After that it was just a long drag to the North Downs. En-route, we spied Alistair, leader and entertainment from last years Ride Across Britain. Dulux Trade had a big team out on the road, and this was one of their impromptu roadside stops.







Shortly after this, we had a left turn to descent off the Downs into Oxted. The road was steep, and a bad accident had happened earlier, with the ambulance bringing the rider up as we descended. Hope they are OK.



After a stop at the feedstation, I informed my teammates that I’d be stopping half-way. I’d developed a strange headache I’d been having since my recent crash, and also with little time on the bike yet this year due to a couple of injuries, I was starting to feel it. OK, we were also running late, and half-way was Rob’s house where I was staying, and an afternoon in the pub was also beckoning. Rob and I informed the organisers that we were out, and rode the remaining 15km to the pub at the end of his road, and got the beers in (and subsequently got caught by Alistair as Dulux Trade rode by the beer garden).

A great weekend out with some great mates, and hopefully now I can start to up the mileage and get ready fro this years Ride London 100, as I see my teammates of last year, Anna and Holly, have certainly been putting the miles in…


----------



## postman (21 May 2015)

Ride,what ride i ask.Seven miles out near Bramhope,i just thought sod this for a game of soldiers.I was on my way to Otley for a bacon sarnie and two lattes for afternoon lunch.When with no energy,no get up and go,nothing in the legs,i turned the bike around and off home i went.
If this continues i will have to go see the Doc,something is wrong,tired,lethargic,fed up and craving sugary sweet food.15 miles all in all.


----------



## Jon George (21 May 2015)

Another pootle, today - 19 miles around the north of Ipswich. Lovely ride - didn't think about my part-time job at all. 

This near Claydon.


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2015)

Nice sunny evening so out with the bike .Up to Newtown Linford and through Bradgate Park ,which was not to busy so a nice pleasant ride reached the far end and just turned straight round and retraced my steps back. Then went mad chasing a strava segment up the climb out of Newtown Linford managed a PB of 34 seconds . My first attempt three months ago was 58 seconds so improving but Kom is 23 seconds don't think I'll ever get near that . 5.9 miles done at an average of 14.5 mph . Just nice to be out in near perfect conditions


----------



## Glow worm (21 May 2015)

A stunning, sunny 38 miler here today, heading back from North Norfolk via Kings Lynn station.






The Norfolk verges are full of this flower - I should know what it is but don't - some fallow fields are covered.






It's mostly quiet lanes like this on my route to Lynn. This was a good place to stop for a break. I always stop here- creature of habit I guess.






I've only recently got a Garmin. I'm still at the stage of enjoying finding out the names of lanes I've ridden hundreds of times but never known. I was pleased to find out I was on Tower Lane at this point near West Newton. Should have known all along really! (Former water tower).






From Sandringham the route continues to Lynn through Castle Rising, with this bit nice and mostly car free. Although some cretin has just installed a ridiculous and dangerous chicane for cyclists - bloody council perhaps. I tried to kick it down with no luck. Must remember a bow saw next time I'm this way.


A train ride from Lynn to Ely saw me ride along the lovely riverside path down to Barway, then Padney. At Wicken Fen, I noticed a film crew, further along was none other than Chris Packham, no doubt being filmed for Springwatch. So if you see a piece on Springwatch from Wicken Fen and notice an old duffer in a green and yellow cap riding along on the other side of the water - it's me!





Chris Packham is a top bloke, and it was great to see him. We could do with more of his kind fighting for nature.

Further along, and back on my home turf, I rode over Reach Lode bridge then on home. Back by 4, after a superb day in the saddle.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 May 2015)

Glow worm said:


> View attachment 89421
> 
> 
> The Norfolk verges are full of this flower - I should know what it is but don't - some fallow fields are covered.


Red Campion


----------



## Glow worm (21 May 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Red Campion



Brilliant - thanks! 






Took this yesterday evening near North Creake while out owl spotting. It was quite a display.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 May 2015)

That's a hell of a lot!


----------



## Apollonius (21 May 2015)

Marvellous day out today going up to the north of Staffordshire. It was a friend's 70th birthday and she decided she wanted to cycle 70 miles on it - and did. Chapeau!


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2015)

Only time for a quick ride tonight. Hubster wanted to ride, and who am I do discourage him. Not enough food for a proper ride tonight so a quick 37 minute, 7.3 mile ride down to Eaton, along to Roundhouse Way and then to the Hospital and then across Earlham Park and up Chancellors Avenue (the hilly bit) through the UEA complex before jumping on to the cycle paths to get back home.
Neither of us remembered to put lights on the bikes so we got a bit of a wiggle on for the last half a mile. Home well before lighting up time but, as car drivers are mostly numpites and we were dressed in black, we wanted to get back _tout de suite_.

I got half way around and realised that a Vanilla shake, a tuna salad and half a macaroon (gluten free at that) was probably not enough for a full days work, a load of guitar practice and then a bike ride. I had to sit for a minute or two and stop the jitters. Hubster gave me a couple of emergency sweeties that he has in his lovely new (to him) crossbar-bag which I bought for him from @benb. It's been dead handy. Thank God it was mints and not bloody jelly babies. No more evil JBs, especially not after last time


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2015)

Another windy ride in the afternoon sunshine! 
Short of time, so a straight run to Haydock on the East Lancs cycle path and back. 
I love watching the changing landscape as the fields become a body of swaying crops.


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3706993, member: 9609"]is that winter barley ? so much further on than here, ours still looks like thick tall green grass, the heads haven't really formed yet., it is always interesting seeing pictures from different parts of the country and noting how the latitude just within the uk makes such a difference.[/QUOTE]

I think so. I love the way the heads catch the light.


----------



## Katherine (22 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3707064, member: 9609"]don't get much winter barley round here, it is very much a spring crop harvested aug / sept - it always reminds me of that wonderful eva cassidy song when the setting sun catches it on warm summer evenings[/QUOTE]

I was singing it to myself yesterday! - as there were a few fields like the one above but most of the fields I passed are bright with oil-seed rape. 
I have busy traffic on one side of me and fields, grass verges and hedges on the other, until I get closer to home, then it's houses and gardens. No big hills, just up and over a canal and a railway line.


----------



## djb1971 (22 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> Another windy ride in the afternoon sunshine!
> Short of time, so a straight run to Haydock on the East Lancs cycle path and back.
> I love watching the changing landscape as the fields become a body of swaying crops.
> 
> View attachment 89440


lucky the bike wasn't in that shot, you'd have won the cc comp. clever thinking


----------



## SpaCyclist (22 May 2015)

postman said:


> Ride,what ride i ask.Seven miles out near Bramhope,i just thought sod this for a game of soldiers.I was on my way to Otley for a bacon sarnie and two lattes for afternoon lunch.When with no energy,no get up and go,nothing in the legs,i turned the bike around and off home i went.
> If this continues i will have to go see the Doc,something is wrong,tired,lethargic,fed up and craving sugary sweet food.15 miles all in all.



Hope you're back to being able to do more soon.


----------



## robjh (22 May 2015)

I did my first summer evening ride yesterday, heading out from Coventry after work and riding down to Edgehill, which is a long ridge of high land to the west of Banbury, with a short but sharp escarpment on its west side arond the village of Tysoe, that offers several good climbs.
I left work about 5, went down through Leamington and across to Kineton, and was on the first climb past Compton Winyates by about 7. I zig-zagged northwards up and down the ridge with two and a half climbs and two descents, before heading back up across the A423 towards Napton on the Hill, and the couple more miles to my weekday base, where I arrived back still in the last daylight at 9pm. The views from the ridge in the golden evening light were quite something, but sadly no pics. There were quite a few other cyclists about, especially around Edgehill - I'm not the only one who enjoys this ride on a summer evening.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 May 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Brilliant - thanks!
> 
> View attachment 89432
> 
> ...


WOW, I don't think I have ever seen a field like that before. It is beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## User19783 (22 May 2015)

Just had my first ride since completing my ride from st.David's to lowestoft, last weekend, which was a three day and 380 miles chore, I am not going to post that ride as I didn't enjoy it,

but today was a great ride on my fixed wheel, only 65 miles, in the rain, but what joy, I even had a puncture, my first one for years, glad I remembered how to change a tube, 

Check out my 65.8 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/309384131


----------



## Jon George (22 May 2015)

Just for you lovely people, I made a detour today on a 20 mile pootle to take a pic of the River Deben at Waldringfield.


----------



## MiK1138 (22 May 2015)

cut short due to broken shifter not happy


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 May 2015)

Bit late with these but had a few good rides over the last few days,not anything over long but giving it some beans on some of them so was feeling it a bit this morning.

No club run tomorrow as I'm dahn in that Lahnden but may get out over the BH week-end and push past 200k for the week.

https://www.strava.com/activities/307420046

https://www.strava.com/activities/308021300

https://www.strava.com/activities/308306477

https://www.strava.com/activities/308653553

https://www.strava.com/activities/308875175


----------



## cosmicbike (22 May 2015)

Inset day for the kids, and since I'm still off work a bike ride was requested by my lad. Since my daughter was off round a friends for the day it was decided that a longer ride (for my lad) was in order, but had to include Monks Walk along the back of Thorpe Park. So we did that, then round Laleham Golf Club where the ball whackers were out enjoying the weather, before going back down Monks Walk, stopping to watch the screamers..




A brief drink stop and Haribos, 8 miles at this point.
We continued through Thorpe, Thorpe Green, Stroud and then through Egham, back to Staines and home. Total of 17 miles, his longest ride so far, and brings him to 126 miles for the year, so on target for the 300 miles he set himself. Needless to say he fell asleep in the car on the shopping trip later this afternoon. Really, really enjoyed this one, fantastic way to spend some time with my boy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 May 2015)

Just the commute today but gets a mention because Doug decided to accompany me as far as work then make his way back another way.

We set out a little early so as not to have to rush too much and once past the first main road section had a pleasant ride through the lanes. It's nice and warm out so this was the first morning commute in shorts and t-shirt for me.

We made pretty good time so were able to take a small detour through Attingham Park (much nicer than sticking to the main road) then rejoined my regular route through Upton Forge, arriving at my work to find the waste cardboard had just been collected and I'd just missed out on helping to load about a ton of it into the van. What a shame.

A genuine disappointment on the ride was that despite going at a gentler pace than usual, my knee is still aching on this bike. After seeing Doug off I decided to tweak the saddle higher just a fraction (no more than 3mm) and see if that helped.

For the return trip I set out into a brisk headwind but it seemed easier to ride against it than usual (good start ). No problems on the gentle climb through Upton Magna either. I paused to chat with a chap I regularly see out walking his dog on the path to Sundorne before continuing and finding that the rest of the ride really did seem easier this evening. A small adjustment appears to have made a big difference 

22.15 miles with 13.4 average for the round trip. Happy with that.





Doug in Attingham Park......





....and yours truely. I do pull some odd faces in photos.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2015)

Due to w*rk, I've not really had the chance to get out since last Sunday 
Yesterdays ride, posted today, as usual.

Just a quick ride around the lanes, up to Cogenhoe, towards Castle Ashby and Grendon Lakes.






Quite a few folk out fishing there yesterday. I wouldn't fancy taking that rowing boat out too far though!






I had time to pop into one of my local haunts, in Earls Barton, and grab some Lemon Curd cake and a mug of tea.








Whilst wiping the bike down, I did watch the starlings mugging the bird feeder for the stale pork pies on it! Lovely to watch them feeding their young.

Back home in time for lunch and a shower before commencing my labours...  on 17 miles. Would have loved to do more, but sadly, it wasn't to be..


https://www.strava.com/activities/309343063


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2015)

I needed to go to the bank this morning which is a round trip of less than three miles.

"I can't do just three miles, not worth going out for, I know I'll go this way and do 5 miles," I think. Come to a junction, "Mmmm, if I go this way it will make it about 8 miles." Next junction "This way will make it 10." and so on and so on, ended up doing 22 miles 

Got home and cut the grass so now I'm in the good books,  won't last long though.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 May 2015)

Bread run as usual. 3 mile trip extended to 7 miles which uses me just over 1000 miles for the year so far. So in spite of all the issues, I'm on track to achieve my lowest goal.


----------



## gavgav (23 May 2015)

Been feeling dreadful all week, some sort of post viral thing after my cold, with extreme tiredness and no energy, feeling really anxious, horrid snot, etc. Resting hadn't improved things and so decided to try a short ride and see if it would clear the snot a bit and at least cheer me up if nothing else.

It was nice and warm yesterday, so braved the shorts and a light jacket, but it quickly became clear that may have been a mistake as it was freezing  yet again. Please will somebody find where the warmth has gone 

Legs felt like lead and still no energy as I headed over Lyth Hill and down through Great Lyth, taking the slightly longer route to Exfords Green than normal, as the road I usually take is becoming a rutted track in places and not nice. There was a funny moment when I met 2 cyclists and a chap walking, along with a cat who strolled into the middle of the road, forcing us all to stop and just stood there looking at us, as much as to say "what, you think I'm getting out of the way?"!!

I then continued on to Dads and spent a couple of hours chatting to him, had some lunch, before heading for home.

I took the short route home, through Great Ryton, where I followed a squirrel that was going like the clappers up the middle of the road for a good 200 yards or so, before it leapt up a tree, Condover and Betton Abbots.

To be honest I was glad to get home, which isn't my usual thought on a ride. Will see if it has done me any good or bad over the next few days. Spent a lot of the ride blowing my nose and so maybe it has at least cleared my head out a bit....

15.4 miles


----------



## Goonerobes (23 May 2015)

Today so far has been the good, the bad & the lovely!! The good was getting up to an email to let me know I'd won £100 on last nights Thunderball (look out Wiggle), the bad was I'd run out of flipping porridge & I also spilled P20 suncream all over the carpet (whoops) & the lovely was the weather for today's ride. 

Leaving home around 10am as usual the planned route was to cross the border & head into Dorset & Wiltshire again for a mix up of new & previously ridden roads & in particular a 6 mile stretch of continuous going up, something we don't have around where I live.

The New Forest was, as expected, very busy with cyclists & after 16 or so miles I was onto the quieter country roads of east Dorset & the lovely little villages of Cranborne, Gussage St Michael & Tarrent Hinton before coming to the planned climb which turned out to be a bit of an anticlimax as it was easier than I'd thought but at least it made a change from the short punchy climbs of the forest & Test Valley.

Lunch was taken at the top whilst enjoying the views before heading through the Wiltshire countryside villages of Berwick St John, Fifield Bavant & then up the hill at Broad Chalke & heading back towards home through Martin, Damersham & Fordingbridge.

80 miles in the, what could be better!

https://www.strava.com/activities/310042742


----------



## Donger (23 May 2015)

Only 7.1 miles today - one of the shortest rides I've ever posted. But this was a little different, as it's that time of year for the Tall Ships Festival in Gloucester Docks. Rode into town along the towpath on the West bank of the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal. Took out my No. 2 bike "Big Red" for the third consecutive ride ... it is just so comfortable and practical when you want to take a camera with you, and I'm starting to enjoy the relaxed flat bar approach to cycling. A few images of Gloucester Docks ....













Masses of people around today, and quite a few other cyclists with the same idea as me.





This dock crane was made from steel made by Dorman Long's steelworks in Redcar, so for all i know, my Grandad might have made it.





Had to get at least one shot of "Big Red" in....











Walked the bike through the crowds, and carried on towards the bridge over the Severn, stopping to take one final shot of Gloucester Cathedral from the ring road.





Closing in on 1,200 miles for the year now, averaging 30+ miles per ride. Funny how sometimes the shortest ones are the most memorable, though. Thoroughly enjoyed this one. Enjoy the weather while it lasts, everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## BrynCP (23 May 2015)

43 miles today, out to the coast and back in a loop. 17.6mph average over the entire ride, which is my best yet over that kind of distance.

Looks like rain tomorrow morning, so hopefully I'll get a similar distance in sometime in the afternoon, and hopefully a better Monday for another 100KM+.

Yearly total is now 1500 miles from 53 rides; I really need to get more rides in! Maybe a 30 miler is in order tonight.

My bike, which I bought in May 2014, has now done 5100 miles in total.


----------



## gbb (23 May 2015)

A whole 7 miles  ...with the wife and 10year old grandaughter, to a local pick your own farm for some strawberries. Excellent, walked up a hill(for the sake of the grandaughter...honest)...and sped down it, legs ridiculously sticking out and laughing all the way down, she loved it.
PYO my ass, they were ready picked and twice as expensive as some really quite nice ones we've been buying from Asda? £6 a kilo...no thankyou. Good ride, teaching a little road craft, well path craft anyway.


----------



## Diggs (23 May 2015)

Popped up to the local shop this morning as I noticed that they were having a ride out. Nice bunch of guys and good to get out in a group again. I stuck the camera in the back pocket but once the rain started it didn't let up. I've nicked this shot from the shop's twitter feed, plus one of me about to peel my gear off.


----------



## Garry A (23 May 2015)

The familiar route out to Culross today. Been running a lot lately but now have a sore knee, unaffected by cycling though :-)












https://www.strava.com/activities/310113260


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/310178948


























Cracking


----------



## Spartak (23 May 2015)

Out on the MTB this afternoon riding some South Gloucestershire bridleways.
Rode along the Dramway as far as Siston stopping to enjoy a pint outside the White Harte on the A420 - watched a plethora of Subaru's !
Then rode a section of Overcourt Woods - very peaceful in the mid afternoon sunshine, a short climb took me up to Pucklechurch where I skirted the cricket pitch before stopping of at The Star for a pint of Thatchers Dry 
Onto some more bridleways towards Wapley before finally heading home via the Westerleigh RUPP.

https://www.strava.com/activities/310189703


----------



## sgl5gjr (23 May 2015)

Still suffering the Sciatica..... but improving all the time but so slowly...... I know my Physio is doing her best but I get so annoyed that this damn thing isn't sorted...anyway.... I did the Tennis Ball technique again today, and decided to do Mrs Sgl's favourite Sunday morning 12.1 mile ride.... faster than I have ever done it and I'm not 100% and 3 personal best segments....so I'm a happy badger for those.... I just wish the Sciatica would go... so it was Hartford in Huntingdon start....through to Godmanchester, then through the Hemingfords and into St Ives, through the Town then take the Thicket path through to Houghton & Wyton and then back to Hartford..... and I did the 12.1 miles in 56 mins.... at 12.8 mph average...not bad for a weak left leg, tight calf and sciatic pain....


----------



## Saluki (23 May 2015)

We didn't mean to go this way. We meant to loop upwards after lunch at the Recruiting Sargeant at Coltishall! I think that my GPS is menopausal. It got in a right sulk when we went off route by 100 yards for a sit down and some food. Better luck next time we ride this route.
Lovely ride around the coast and then inland for lunch and then to home. Not quite as planned. The weather forecast lied so I had my longs on and boiled for 3/4 of the time.
Gt Yarmouth to home was 41.51 miles in 3:43:00 ish, the ride to the station was 3.72 miles in 17 minutes so all in all quite good. I nearly didn't get off the train at Gt Yarmouth as people seemed to be desperate to leave the town. Can't say that I blame them, it's a shithole. But I feel that letting people off the train before you knock them backwards in your haste to get on the train - the door being blocked by a push bike - is unhelpful. The guard had to come. Bunch of chavvy muppets!!

It's supposed to rain tomorrow, but the weather forecast now says that it won't. Heigh ho. I've managed to do 266.66 miles of my 200 mile May target. Just 33 1/3 miles to go then. Coming over all George Harrison now.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2015)

Only a short post-fettle ride today. I replaced the freehub body as the pawls were playing up.

I rode a circuit around some local woodlands and byways to iron out any problems.









All I had to do was nip up some play in the rear hub when I got home.







Only 6.5 miles, but I now have confidence in the bike once again. (after a few problems with it recently)

https://www.strava.com/activities/310088872


----------



## theloafer (23 May 2015)

just a short trip to see no1 son and the g/kids(4) at West Auckland went via Shildon along the new cycle path  its very nice and as I had my rocks with me (no1 son thinks I have rocks in my head) when I told him I was going back up the little drag called Bildershaw bank..... want to try out the new gearing.. leg must be better than I thought as there was no need to use the lowest  then back via Heighington .. just over 15 miles https://connect.garmin.com/activity/782614485


----------



## Pikey (23 May 2015)

Thought I'd try and sort this strava climbing challenge.
Plus I've got a hilly 150 coming up, so I rode the route of the mendip transmitter 100, but went from my house. (Can't reccomend this audax enough).
5000 ft of climbing including blagdon hill and cheddar gorge, bacon, coffee, mendips and sunshine. 77 miles of fecking lushness.


----------



## AndyWilliams (23 May 2015)




----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2015)

The more I look through the 'Rides Today', the more I realize how many great places there are yet to be ridden..

Or places yet to eat cake 

Life is too short.........


----------



## dave r (23 May 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> The more I look through the 'Rides Today', the more I realize how many great places there are yet to be ridden..
> 
> Or places yet to eat cake
> 
> Life is too short.........



Normal life keeps getting in the way of cycling  and there's sod all I can do about it, as you say life's too short and theres not enough time.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 May 2015)

Wooohooo, sunshine  and heat  meant just shorts and short sleeves 

I even remembered the sun cream this time 

I just headed out and made it up as I went, so I went for hills. Cotehill to begin with.




Which, after more ups and a steep down leads to Armathwaite, a village in a valley, so you know the only roads out of the place all lead up steep hills... What joy 




After a snack stop, I headed out to the right of the photo, and along the riverside road, leading to a sod of a climb up towards Cumwhitton. It's about a mile and starts with a steep bit, just to do your legs in, and then drags on and on. I did quite well on it today, feeling good, so after a quick Haribo stop, I pressed on towards Castle Carrock and stopped at the top of How Street, just because I had to get this picture 




How awesome is the weather today!

2 and a bit miles downhill later and I'm at Warwick Bridge and stopped in to see my parents for a coffee with 20 miles done. Now there was only the question of which way to go to get back home. Hmmmmm, I only live 5 miles away, but that's too easy for today while I'm feeling good. Back the way I came and lets do the climb through Heads Nook . Ohhh yes, that felt good, might be a PB on that one  (and it was), OK lets hop over a road and head past Cumrew and towards Ainstable! Yeah, sounds good 

Except that when I got to the Ainstable road, many top-dressing signs were out  Well, at least they hadn't done the steep climb yet and I only came across the dreaded chippings just before I turn off left anyway to get to Ainstable. I reckon I need to avoid that road for a couple of months until it settles down. Going through Ainstable leads me back to Armathwaite, and my usual way out..... Station Hill (so-called because it goes past the Station). It starts at 13%, then drops to a mere 10%, gives you a little "level" bit at the station and then 10% again to get you to the top 

Todays effort after 35 hilly miles went pretty well I thought and the rest of the return route works it's way back down through Cotehill, where I came to an unexpected "traffic jam" behind a Jag.... which was behind a couple of farmers... and a couple of Bulls. Hmm.

45 miles altogether. Loads of other riders out and even a few that looked like it was their first ride in years


----------



## Garry A (23 May 2015)

Saluki said:


> We didn't mean to go this way



Haven't we all said this at some point


----------



## Spartak (23 May 2015)

Pikey said:


> View attachment 89658
> 
> 
> Thought I'd try and sort this strava climbing challenge.
> ...



That sounds 'Gert Lush' ... @Pikey


----------



## BrynCP (23 May 2015)

BrynCP said:


> 43 miles today, out to the coast and back in a loop. 17.6mph average over the entire ride, which is my best yet over that kind of distance.
> 
> Looks like rain tomorrow morning, so hopefully I'll get a similar distance in sometime in the afternoon, and hopefully a better Monday for another 100KM+.
> 
> ...



Well I went out for another 23 miles! A quick loop around the local villages; unfortunately it was the right temperature and humidity it seems for what seemed like a million flies in some of the woody areas, all hitting me in the face, the eyes and getting in my helmet!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2015)

15 miles my distance today, a great square of the countryside I use for training, as it has some hills. The Fuji performed well. I am using a newer wheel set and narrower tires now that weather is better. I saw a Red Tailed Hawk, and a large vole of some sort. Corn is about 4 inches high.Weather is stupendous today, winds S at 9 mph, and about 25 C or 80F temp, and low humidity. All in all, an excellent day for a ride. Not particularly picturesque, but a great day nonetheless.


----------



## contadino (24 May 2015)

My longest ride to date yesterday. I had devised a route to Lecce - a university town crammed with Roman ruins and Baroque-era architecture and known to its inhabitants as 'the Florence of the South' - returning by train. Lecce sits in the flatlands south of home, so it was a gentle descent followed by lots of flat riding. The route passes through the heart of the primitivo growing area. Due to a slight navigational error I spent 15-ish km on white roads dodging herds of sheep and goats, which was a pleasant change, and the olive trees do a stirling job of protecting you from the wind. The bike performed superbly and other than an odd issue with my left hand, where my glove seems to dig in between my fingers after about 30km, and a bit of sunburn, I felt fine at the end of the ride. The tank wasn't empty.

Sadly Lecce hasn't changed for the better since my last visit. Lots of panefici, botege and funky little bars have been squeezed out by uber-trendy tourist bars with eye-watering prices. I couldn't even find a proper gelateria. They all seem to buy it in in tubs now. I did spot this couple of newlyweds, who'd hopped over the wall to have some photos taken in an old Roman anfiteatro.




Ride details here: https://www.endomondo.com/users/19965740/workouts/527771196


----------



## anothersam (24 May 2015)

About 2 hours ago I had a pipsqueak of a ride, a mere 6 miles in the mist-muffled dark. Turned up the tunes and let hands slip from handlebars for a gentle short-haul flight. There was one decent hill in the way; I love climbing at night, which flattens the fear from all gradients but the least civillised. The birds have woken up now but it's just about time for bed.


----------



## BigAl68 (24 May 2015)

What a fun day I had yesterday. I am a road bike rider and haven't been on a MTB for 20 years plus yet yesterday I went to cannop cycle centre in the forest of Dean... My mate lent me one of his top end lynskey titanium bikes and I am no longer a downhill virgin.

My understanding of how hard riding up forest trails is now complete after four hours of hard slog followed by scream inducing and smile making pure adrenaline fun. I even got the hang of just letting go and floating over the jumps. What a buzz and even the two offs I had didn't stop me going again and again. I think I now have another n+1 to consider.


----------



## Keith Oates (24 May 2015)

I went out for a ride this morning which was the first one for a week as it took me that long to get a replacement tube after the double fairy visit last weekend. It's also the first Rice harvest of the year out here and nearly all the roads have rice laid out on the cycle tracks to dry out the rice before bagging it up to be sent to the rice mills. I finally managed get in 54 Km and now have just finished cooking and eating some pork cutlets with a load of potato and onion. An afternoon of ZZZZZZZZ's beckons.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 May 2015)

Yesterday's ride was my 27 mile local off-road route down to Sebergham and then back following the River Caldew. Late May and late summer usually offer the perfect blend of low vegetation and dry surfaces which normally makes for an excellent ride. And today it was perfect

No pics today as I was being selfish and keeping it all for myself  but here's a couple of previous posts for the same route - Oct 2013 and Sept 2014

This was the first time I'd done the route with a 1x10 drive train and it was just so much easier, and slightly quicker too.


----------



## LarryDuff (24 May 2015)

Lovely ride yesterday morning. 50 miles of which the last 30 were in sunshine. First sunny ride of the year.


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2015)

a nice 22 miles earlier this morning taking in Mears Ashby , Sywell , Holcot ,Hannington ,Orlingbury ,Burton Latimer ,Finedon and back to the boro .
all done on the bigger of my 2 R.E.W 's which performed great


----------



## Tin Pot (24 May 2015)

Two loops of 25km seperated by a sausage and bacon sarnie.


----------



## Spartak (24 May 2015)

Early morning ride on a planned route taking in 3 South Bristol hills - Clarken Combe, Caswell Hill & Nailsea Hill. 

Met my two ride companions at Filton McD's for an espresso before heading into Bristol. 

Some drizzle once we crossed the river but no need for rain jackets. 

Nice to ride the climbs with very little traffic & managed to PB on each one 

Route details .....
https://www.strava.com/activities/310668907


----------



## AndyWilliams (24 May 2015)

Good work people. Keep it up.


----------



## Donger (24 May 2015)

I had to watch the Eurovision Song Contest sober last night. Needed a club ride this morning to get it out of my mind and return to normality. Turned out to be a great 37.6 mile ride, including 2 big hills (Horsepools Hill up to the back of Haresfield Beacon, then part of Selsley Hill and up to Middleyard) before dropping back down into the Vale of Gloucester and looping round via Kings Stanley, Frocester, Frampton, Arlingham and the banks of the Severn at Priding and Epney. Quite a brisk pace today, as most of the slower riders and hill strugglers were absent, so I had my work cut out keeping up. Some of us were kitted out in our new Kingsway CC club shirts - in my case for the first time, today.... and a fine sight we made as a peloton.






Made some of the other bunches of cyclists we came across look really quite scruffy.





Most of us were filthy and mud-splattered by the time we finished. Even a sudden downpour couldn't ruin a fine ride out today. Thoroughly enjoyed the ride and the company again - even without a cake stop.
Enjoy the weather while you can, everyone.





Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Katherine (24 May 2015)

New max speed, 31.5 mph, down hill with the wind behind me and a car on my tail! Whoop Whoop! Shame there's a mini roundabout at the bottom as it levels out.
I somehow managed to turn off the strava when I stopped for a photo, ggrr. Glad for the computer on the bike.
Anyway I did my Kearsley, Whitefield, Prestwich, Heaton Park, Agecroft, Swinton ride. 20 miles with some nice hills.
The picture is the tram in Heaton Park.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 May 2015)

Today I went to Oundle in Nothamptonshire. Not only did I cross the A1, but also the A14!
I left a 7 and took the quiet way out to Kimbolton, there I stopped at Budgens for a snack after 25 miles.
It was whilst having this snack when a few bikes started to come by, I was about to gate crash an organised charity ride for the next 50 miles....
One of the riders who went by was playing calypso music loudly out of somewhere, but I couldn't see where!
The next few miles were lovely and rural. I was eventually caught by a group of 3 doing the ride and I spoke to a lovely fella from Durham. Whilst riding with him I'd gone past a village I wanted to go through on my route I'd written down, so I doubled back at a roundabout and took the road which led to further up the busy A road that the roundabout was on, or a private road.... So I doubled back to whence I came. Basically I then followed the charity ride route for ages!
Oundle was pretty but the drizzle had turned to rZin. I sheltered in the door of the Tesco express and ate chocolate. Once the shower had passed I set off on my wY, again following the arrows of the ride. I was going through lovely countryside on quiet roads.
Back over the A14 and down as far as Little Staughton, through St Neots and home through the Gransdens (there's a surprise)
The air at present is thick and cold, even with a tail wind I had a head wind!

Saw lots of birds- Red Kite, a Buzzard, Keztrel, Sparrowhawk, Yellowhammer, Bullfinch, SwAllow, Housemartins and a cormorant which isn't really a bird!

101.4 miles

http://www.strava.com/activities/310762608

And a big thank you to @PeteXXX for route info


----------



## dave r (24 May 2015)

62 miles the journey, Shackerstone the destination, not the nicest morning for a bike ride, dull grey with a strong wind, and on the way out intermitant light rain, the ride home was dry though, just slow with a head wind most of the way. Regular way out through Shilton, Withebrook and monks Kirby, just outside Thurlaston I turned onto Watery Gate Lane crossed the ford and headed for Earl shilton, the other side of Earl shilton I headed past Mallory Park crossed the main road and through Sutton Cheney past the Bosworth battlefield and instead of turning into Shenton I carried on into Far Cotton past the Water Park and onto Shackerstone. I took the direct route home, through Shenton crossed the A444 through Atterton, the Ducks were waddling around in the road, into Mancetter and up Purley Chace, the woods are still full of bluebells, to come into Coventry through Keresley and through the Pro Logis industrial Estate home.
















They are generous with the portions and the price wasn't bad either


----------



## Gareth C (24 May 2015)

*Weardale, Teesdale, Swaledale and back*

Liz and her folks were off to Saltaire for the arts festival, so I had a whole day to do what I pleased. Why not ride down to Swaledale and back?

I set off from home and went down the back road in Howdon-le-Wear. This start was a bit Paris-Roubaix-esque, where the mud has been reinforced with dumped bricks and such-like. Over the Wear, and onwards south of Hamsterley Forest towards Barnard Castle, with fantastic weather and beautiful views to the south.





By the time I arrived at Barnard Castle, I’d considered I’d be ready for a café stop. However, I was going well, so straight through town, and down to the River Tees.





After negotiating a few hundred metres of the A66 dual carriageway, I’m onto the back road to Arkengarthdale via The Stang, a notorious climb. En-route to the climb there are amazing views.





The climb up the Stang is tough, but done without a pause. You can’t really see the true nature of it looking back once at the top (so you’ll have to go and try it for yourself).



 



We’re then in “proper” Yorkshire Dales country, and the scenery is amazing. Maybe it’s helped because it’s pretty much downhill all the way to Reeth.

I call in to see my mate Rich at Swaledale Outdoors, and Sarah and Milly turn up bringing his lunch. Milly wants to “pump up my head” remembering the last time I was there, concussed.

After leaving Rich’s place, I head down to The Dales Bike Centre for lunch.

There’s no escaping the fact, I’m now half way around the route and it’s time to head home. I’ve chosen the back road via Marske, which avoids the traffic, is extremely scenic, but also extremely hilly.



 

 



Just shy of Richmond it’s time to turn north, over ground I’ve not cycled before. Beautiful country lanes between Richmond and the A66, and military ranges. Eventually the A66 is crossed (phew), and its back onto familiar territory. At Whorlton I stop to eat the pork pie I had been given by Liz. I was expecting just a good pork pie, but this was a spicy concoction from Knitsley Farm Shop, and a pleasant surprise.





The sustrans route continues up towards Evenwood, where there is a dirt track to Bishop Auckland. If the ride started with a flavor of Paris-Roubaix, it was now Strada Bianchi. In my tired state I was just gently cruising around the many potholes. The second half of the road is effectively singletrack, and thankfully the nettles weren’t in full bloom yet!

From Bishop Auckland I decided on a direct route home, as the legs were tired. This meant a few busy roads, but also the chance for a photo from the high level bridge over the Wear.





Three major rivers in a day, perfect weather, and calling in on good friends half-way round. A good day.

Route.





* Phone camera seemed to be on a mission to capture low resolution pictures – apologies.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 May 2015)

Still struggling with my pesky patellas and limited to 20 minutes cycling at a time, so a steady 4.33 miles on local roads around home. I was actually out for 24 minutes but I won't let on if you don't...
Seems very lightweight by comparison with what's been posted above but at least I'm getting out on the bike.
It was good to improve my average speed back into double figures (10.5 mph) so that's another positive from the day.


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 May 2015)

I drove from Chester back to Kent. Any good?


----------



## Dave 123 (24 May 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> I drove from Chester back to Kent. Any good?




It depends on your times and how many stops you had.....


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 May 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> It depends on your times and how many stops you had.....


Times not so good but I drove the car up the hills, no "walk of shame"!! Brownie points?


----------



## Gareth C (24 May 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Seems very lightweight by comparison with what's been posted above but at least I'm getting out on the bike.



My knees are a disaster from a couple of mountain bike crashes. Any time on the bike is good time on the bike. Just means you need to pad out the ride with longer coffee stops...


----------



## Dave 123 (24 May 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Times not so good but I drove the car up the hills, no "walk of shame"!! Brownie points?




Not a chance! Walking your car up hill would have impressed me!


----------



## Spartak (24 May 2015)

Donger said:


> I had to watch the Eurovision Song Contest sober last night. Needed a club ride this morning to get it out of my mind and return to normality. Turned out to be a great 37.6 mile ride, including 2 big hills (Horsepools Hill up to the back of Haresfield Beacon, then part of Selsley Hill and up to Middleyard) before dropping back down into the Vale of Gloucester and looping round via Kings Stanley, Frocester, Frampton, Arlingham and the banks of the Severn at Priding and Epney. Quite a brisk pace today, as most of the slower riders and hill strugglers were absent, so I had my work cut out keeping up. Some of us were kitted out in our new Kingsway CC club shirts - in my case for the first time, today.... and a fine sight we made as a peloton.
> View attachment 89717
> 
> 
> ...



Nice kit @Donger


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 May 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Not a chance! Walking your car up hill would have impressed me!


I forgot to mention-I did have cake-twice!! Still no good?


----------



## Dave 123 (24 May 2015)

Calling @Donger 

Dear Mr Donger,
Do you ride with dwarves or are you really tall.
As stated, nice kit!


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 May 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> I forgot to mention-I did have cake-twice!! Still no good?


At last! Recognition!!


----------



## Donger (24 May 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Calling @Donger
> 
> Dear Mr Donger,
> Do you ride with dwarves or are you really tall.
> As stated, nice kit!


 6'6" and over 20 stone. I was always going to be stood at the back on a club photo. I did consider bending my knees!


----------



## Diggs (24 May 2015)

A cracking 30 miles with an old friend of mine (kudos that he did it on his hardtail). 
I got back to find:
Garmin had a bit of a funny turn and data didn't record (fortunately had the fitbit on) 
Camera had nothing on memory card when I checked it 
My bontrager rain jacket (a pressie from Mrs D) had made a break for freedom from my jersey pocket somewhere on the roads of Essex

Oh well, c'est la vie


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 May 2015)

Diggs said:


> A cracking 30 miles with an old friend of mine (kudos that he did it on his hardtail).
> I got back to find:
> Garmin had a bit of a funny turn and data didn't record (fortunately had the fitbit on)
> Camera had nothing on memory card when I checked it
> ...


No punctures? Shangri-la!


----------



## cyberknight (24 May 2015)

Only had time for a quick spin today and mother and mother in law came for dinner, 1st time i have made more than evens solo this year over any distance.
https://www.strava.com/activities/310904833


----------



## Diggs (24 May 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> No punctures? Shangri-la!


Fair point and I wouldn't be quite so excited internet shopping tonight for inner tubes. Every cloud......


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Today I went to Oundle in Nothamptonshire. Not only did I cross the A1, but also the A14!
> I left a 7 and took the quiet way out to Kimbolton, there I stopped at Budgens for a snack after 25 miles.
> It was whilst having this snack when a few bikes started to come by, I was about to gate crash an organised charity ride for the next 50 miles....
> One of the riders who went by was playing calypso music loudly out of somewhere, but I couldn't see where!
> ...



No probs. Glad it helped avoid the A14!


----------



## screenman (24 May 2015)

100yards of 8 foot hedges cut yesterday so the better half suggested a ride along the river bank for a pint or three, the place was closed, so we rode back and donated two empty bottles that did contain Pino to the recycling bin.

Today I used up 25 litres of creosote copy stuff, so no ride to write about. But the fences look good.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 May 2015)

Lovely ride out through the lanes to Calke Abbey today.


----------



## BrynCP (25 May 2015)

41.4 miles today; Set off late afternoon to avoid the morning rain, and having let the sun dry of the roads.

Fairly quiet ride, passed a few other cyclists but the roads around these Yorkshire villages are pretty deserted. Went out from Hull west to Market Weighton, then back east through Goodmanham, Lund and South Dalton back to Hull through Beverley.

Only downside was literally 30 metres from home hit a "new" pothole pretty hard, but no damage done I hope.

Celebrated my ride tonight with some drambuie


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2015)

13 miles this day, on a mission to ride through the countryside to buy a chicken at the grocery store. Intermittent rain, and great winds, 29 mph steady and 35 mph gusts, and a high of 84F. The glass continued to fall, but little further rain. I went to the grocery near the trail, which has its own trail leading back to the shopping center, about a mile. 2 panniers made their presence felt in the winds as I drove home. No wildlife encounters, as the wildlife had the good sense to stay indoors, although it sounds like the English Sparrows in my backyard have hatched young.


----------



## Spartak (25 May 2015)

I'm presently halfway thru a DIY x GPS Audax !

Having breakfast in Coffee #1 in Monmouth !


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2015)

Early 22 miles this morning as of to see Pitch perfect 2 later . Out of the boro up to great doddington ,along hardwater, Grendon,Wishton,Earls Barton,Mears Ashby,Sywell past Beckworths and down the mad mile in to the boro .


----------



## derrick (25 May 2015)

Sunday was a birthday ride for one of the guys in the club, So we did a 60 mile ride for his 60th birthday, Over 30 riders turned up Sunday morning, so we split into three groups, Weather was about perfect not to hot not to much wind and the company was great, Started of a nice easy pace on the way there,After about an hour in the cafe it was time to make our way back to the pub for a birthday drinkies.









It felt like everybody wanted to get back to the pub quickly, the 30 miles back flew by, then very soon we all had a beer in our hands.



A good day was had by all.


----------



## Spartak (25 May 2015)

Spartak said:


> I'm presently halfway thru a DIY x GPS Audax !
> 
> Having breakfast in Coffee #1 in Monmouth !
> 
> ...



Finished my ride ......

From Monmouth I took the Wye Valley road back to Chepstow via Tintern. 

103 kms in total with 1200 metres of climbing 8-|


----------



## cosmicbike (25 May 2015)

Woke early today, and gave up on the concept of sleep 0620hrs. My Planet-X RT-58 is feeling neglected I think, not used it much since buying a couple of months back, so decided to take it out for a spin. Had one of my usual routes in mind, but upon reaching Shepperton the dreaded 'cycle event' signs were out, and I found myself mixing with a TT event. I wanted to avoid, so ended up in new territory out Hersham & Esher way, before aiming for home via Weybridge. A mile from home and 22 miles done, I talked myself into for the metric 50. Haribo's duly devoured, and off up Egham hill before a loop around Virginia Water and home. Sorry no photo's today, just wanted to get the miles in, 31.7 of them today.


----------



## mooseracer (25 May 2015)

First ride in over a month as my hip has taken a serious downturn. A huge 1.9 miles 

Hopefully the first step in 're-recovering'.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2015)

Best wishes with your rerecovery.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2015)

Couldn't decide where to ride to today or how far, so I decided to ride into the wind until I'd had enough. Ended up at Atherstone before turning around and retracing my route back home. 53 miles in total, a cloudy and cool ride with few other riders out and about.

https://www.strava.com/activities/311350124


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2015)

Woke up this morning with legs that felt like lead for some reason. Having arranged to meet some mates for a ride it was out with the bike hoping the ride off lead legs .After just setting off got a text from the one definite rider and he couldn't make it due to family issues .Still had to go to meeting points as two possibles .From Anstey through Cropston ,Rothley to meeting point in Cossington .Set on bench waiting for ten minutes letting legs recover . Not unsurprisingly no one turned up (  I have no friends) .In a way I was quite glad because now I could ride a my nice steady pace instead of keeping pace with the faster riders which was a relief for my legs .So after the rest its straight onto the climb of Humble Lane which has its own strava segment , so attack hit the bottom of the a 20mph in the big ring and charged up all the way in the big ring and shattered my Pb  reached the top and realised this had not done my legs any good. So now a nice steady ride through Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington and Hoby where I turned for Ragdale which involves a climb up then a drop down into the village and then the climb out .this climbing used to do just after I got my bike and took newbie mates with me I must have been mad the climb is a b#@%r .Any made it up its a steep start and turns into a drag for quite a distance halfway up I did realise why I stopped doing this climb .Turned left at the junction and headed for Burton on the Wolds which should be a lovely fast steady decent but a headwind put paid to that .Through Burton into Barrow on soar .quick look at milage and realise a metric half century was doable.So on to Quorn turned to Woodhouse and headed for Swithland through the village and stopped at the reservoir for a rest .





Bad timing for photo just missed the steam train crossing the bridge in the back ground on the Great Central Railway.
Back home via Rothley and Cropston 35.2 miles done at an average of 13.7 mph not bad on lead legs
Back home with feet up coffee and cake legs still feel leaden but glad I got out even if it was a bit chilly mind you its a bank holiday what did I expect sunshine ?​


----------



## Dark46 (25 May 2015)

Sundays ride with the KCC was a good turnout with 10 people turn along for the ride. 5 of us in our newly arrived kit. 

The ride was a nice mixture of inclines and flat sections which mafe for a great ride. 

We started off going up over Horsepools, then we went right and went through Randwick woods. From the woods we went down into Stroud and up Selsley hill and peeled off right to the Stanleys. From The Stanleys it was across the bottom of Frocester towards Cam. It was along here that Donger and I saw a Crow drop a goose egg on the road to get at the click inside. Wish I had a motion camera for that. 

From there it was up the A38 till we turned off for Frampton, then along to Arlingham. 

This is where it started to rain and I had no proofs or anything. We then did the Arlingham loop
before heading to Elmore and Longley. 
After a little extra I got the ride to just over 40 miles as there was no way I was going to end up with a 37.8 mile ride.


----------



## gavgav (25 May 2015)

mooseracer said:


> First ride in over a month as my hip has taken a serious downturn. A huge 1.9 miles
> 
> Hopefully the first step in 're-recovering'.


Sorry to hear about the hip not playing ball, but good to see you are out again


----------



## gavgav (25 May 2015)

I'd had no adverse reactions from my ride on Saturday and had been feeling much better over the weekend, so took the opportunity to get my metric half century ride in for May, thankfully, as didn't think I would be able to with the recent virus.

I decided to use the lanes that i frequently rode on when living at my Brothers house, but hadn't been on since moving out in February. It was sunny as I set off, but that soon disappeared (well it is a Bank Holiday!) and it was cool enough for trousers and wind proof jacket.

Initial destination was Harlescott and then Uffington, using the old canal path where it was interesting to see they have whitewashed the underpass and are painting a mural of Shrewsbury in graffiti style .

Continued to Upton Magna and then through Withington and Isombridge. I paused for a nose blow and chocolate bar, next to a small grassed area at the farm and noticed this old plough for the 1st time. 






And also rather bizarrely this mirror on a postwhich doesn't appear to be reflecting any roads at the nearby junction!





I pressed on to Longdon on Tern, passing the initial footings that have gone in where they are rebuilding the Tayleur Arms pub that burnt down last year

I then took Sugden Lane to Rodington and then onto Roden, Poynton, Bings Heath, Ebury Hill and back round to Upton Magna.

I completed a figure of eight from there by taking a different way home to Atcham and Betton Abbots.

A much more enjoyable ride than Saturday, with my energy levels returning and hopefully seen the back of the virus 

33.8 miles


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 May 2015)

Only a short 12 miles from Deal to Sandwich just to get out on such a beautiful day but i made it leisurely out through the back lanes and a return along the seafront.


----------



## Archeress (25 May 2015)

This is a write up of the last 3 days riding. My cycle club had planned a camping trip to the Forest of Dean. My partner and I set out from Bristol to the campsite where our club were going to be camping. The campsite we used was Rushmere Farm near Coleford, run by a lovely but eccentric woman called Margaret. We had an area reserved for the club at one end of the campsite with the new shower block just across the field we were in. Altogether there were 11 of us camping and by noon on Saturday we were all at the site and were set up.

After a spot of lunch we all set off on our bikes for the mountain biking centre at Cannop where we were to do the family trail. The route there took us down an enormous hill at high speed. Once at the centre 2 of our number decided they just wanted to enjoy the sun while the remainder of us rode the family trail and played on the skills sections. Regrettably I felt ill part way round, first feeling light headed and then feeling very cold, goosebumping everywhere despite the very warm conditions. This spoilt the ride a little for me. After ice creams by the lake, we were back at the centre and picked up our two companions. Leaving the centre we had to climb the same steep hill we had come down, only about 3 of our number making it up without stopping.

Saturday evening saw us walking the shortish distance to The Gamekeepers pub where we enjoyed a fantastic plentiful evening meal and for some of us cold lagers and beer. After walking back to the campsite we set up the fire pit and tried to set a fire, however some of the wood was rather green and wouldn't burn! When we got some fire, marshmallows were toasted and more drinks consumed.

Sunday morning arrived and our club chairman set to with a folding barbeque and camp stove to cook up a prodigious amount of sausages, bacon, eggs and mushrooms (whilst I provided all with hot coffee from an insulated cafetiere from Thermos) before we all decided what we were going to do. Some of the club were going back to the mountain biking centre to do the blue and then the red routes. Because of my health the day before I decided to stick with what I knew best and got the road bike out. Also because of what happened the day before the club chairman who was leading the road ride decided to do a shorter route, with a first stop at the mountain biking centre via a different route before then heading over to Clearwater Caves. Fortunately we only had a couple of short rain showers before we left the campsite so we all stayed dry for the whole day.

We arrived back at the campsite in the early afternoon and after a rest we decided to ask the owner of the campsite if there was any wood we could have for that evening. We were pointed toward a nearby wood so 4 of us walked into the woods to forage for seasoned deadwood. Some of the pieces we came back with were rather large so the club chairman and secretary set to with a hand powered chain saw to cut them into smaller pieces.











The mountain bikers came back quite late and after showering we all walked into Coleford to the Balti Hut indian restaurant which had a deal on Sunday evening for a starter, main, side and coffee or ice cream all for 9.95. Again cold lagers and cider were drunk, before we all headed back to the campsite to sit around the fire.





This morning broke and the club chairman again cooked breakfast and I provided coffee, before we all broke camp to come home. The original plan was for a group of about 5 of us to cycle back, but unfortunately the chairmans wife had come down with a migraine so the both of them dropped out and drove home, so after waving my partner off in the car, I set off for home with two others. We headed for Chepstow, passing though St Briavels. Arriving in Chepstow we were stopped by a group of 3 riders that had set out from Bristol this morning without a pump and were in need of one. After our good deed for the day, we headed into Coffee #1 for refreshment.






After refreshment we headed out of Chepstow to cycle over the first Severn Crossing. I had not done this before and was my main reason for cycling home. It is club tradition to stop in the middle of the bride and get off the bikes. I was surpised at the vibration in the bridge and the amount it moved. Once over the bridge we headed for Tockington and Almondsbury before arriving back home.

Ride day 1: https://www.strava.com/activities/311488651
Ride day 2: https://www.strava.com/activities/311488609
Ride home: https://www.strava.com/activities/311488743

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## booze and cake (25 May 2015)

I’m up in Wales for the bank holiday and had a great ride yesterday. I always bring a bike and plan a ride when I’m here. However my visits are too infrequent for me to maintain any semblance of hill climbing prowess, that and my fondness for booze and cake. So if I was going to suffer I thought I’d at least reward myself by seeking out the longest (un-ridden by me) descents I could find in the area. I managed to find two 7 mile descents, which I think is about as good as you can get in this country.

Unfortunately unless you’ve got a helicopter, team bus or very supportive spouse, in order to ride some amazing descents you’ve got to cycle up first. First off it was ride over to Abermule, and from there I’d climb 1300ft to the top of Kerry forest which usually features as a stage in UK round of the World Rally Championship. The climb starts gently enough up through the dingle on the B4368, Wales looks so lush and green at the moment. 



I took a wrong turn and did a short extra loop with some extra climbing at Goetre, sob there’s enough hills today already! The climb out from Sarn to the top of Kerry forest is a typical brutish Welsh climb. There are no European style switchbacks softening the gradient, this is just the first ramp, where I shed my socks, the rest of me is clothed, honest!



What then follows is over 2 miles of gradients changing from 7-14%, and the most demoralising of climbs, as at least 5 times you think you’re at the summit, only to crest a peak and discover another summit. Very draining climb but finally reached the top at 1600ft, rubbish pic does’nt do justice to the views but everything around is now below me. 



Nice sweeping descent down to the Anchor before another energy sapping 3-4 mile climb to the top



Now the reward, the 1st 7 mile descent to Newtown. This is normally ridden in the other direction on the Tour of Britain. Steeper at the top on a quiet road it then shallows as it joins the main road. I took the lane and attacked all the way down, holding some good speed through tight corners, I flew into Newtown grinning from ear to ear. A quick food stop in Newtown then along the back road, through Aberhafesp to Caersws. I was pretty knackered by now so had a cold lager at the Red Lion in Trefeglwys that could so easily have turned into more, but another session of climbing beckoned.
All nice and gentle on the roll to Llawryglyn



…but shortly after there’s a savage hill that quickly takes you from lush green valley floor to above the trees with only the sheep and a stiff breeze for company. 



Quick descent to Staylittle then 4 miles of climbing on the epic mountain road to Machynlleth. This is one of my favourite parts of Wales.The view never ceases to impress



This seems high enough but there’s still 2 miles of climbing after this and the road tops out at just under 1700ft



My legs are really feeling it now, at 85kg I’m more suited to descending than climbing so its time to cash in the altitude chips for the 2nd 7 mile descent. This one is a different beast altogether and seems like a proper Alpine mountain pass.The first few miles of the descent has instantly catapulted into the best roads I’ve ever ridden category, fast quiet roads with good line of sight, good surface and some great corners, an amazing buzz. It is really remote up here though so careful as this is not the place to crash (is anywhere?). It really is a must ride bit of road that if you are in the area with a bike.

At Machynlleth I have a reality check, my late start, super slow climbing and photo stops have put me behind and I’m worried I’m not going to get back in time. It’s also chilly at nights and I’m only in short sleeve jersey, so I take the sensible option and cut the route short and decide to stick to A470. I had desperately wanted to avoid this road, especially on a sunny bank holiday, but I got lucky, the good weather keeping everyone on the coast. So I crawled back to Carno with very little traffic, where I turned off for the last ridiculous climb of the day, it hits about 25% which is more than my shredded legs and my smallest 36-25 gear can manage so I unashamedly walk up most of it.



Thankfully it’s so steep the walk is short. The descent from here is another of my favourites and like a best kept secret. Apart from a 0.5 mile climb 2/3rds of the way down, from the top it descends 8.5 miles to Llanfair Caereinion. I’ve done it a few times and not seen single car. Two wheeled bliss. My parents turn off is before that so that can wait for another time. I arrive back about 8pm, where my Mum, like the legend she is has made a huge curry to put the icing on top of what was an amazing day cycling. When the weather is this good and the riding is better, happy days, Wales I love you. Tagged @subaqua for the pics.
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/4753728


----------



## subaqua (25 May 2015)

oh wow. the mountain road to Mach. am very very jealous


----------



## theloafer (25 May 2015)

got back from shopping ..and thought get cycling kit on and go  went o noe of my fav local runs (2 café`s on route) GT stainton to bishopton and on to redmarshal down to Wynyard woodland park ..just past Thorpe Thewles ..had tea and cake at the station café ...then headed along the old railway line to the A689 to pick up the NCN1 route to Sedgefield ..(my 2 café stop)...but it was chocker so kept on as I had spare food in barbag 

just leaving Sedgefield there was a cricket match in progress so stopped had had a snack while watching the gentle art of leather on willow (not that exciting) ... back past the racecourse and back to GT stainton and the reverse of my route.... but then detoured to Aycliffe village via a bridleway which I found had been trimmed back either side  up over the M1 through the village on to the industrial estate where I was still feeling fine (legs not complaining).. so altered route again and joined the great aycllffe walk as this brings me back almost traffic free... just need to watch out for the dog walkers. .. I stopped in one of the wooded section as all I could hear was birds lots of them all singing there little heads off ..(just made you want to stop and listen).....a slow ride but on I really enjoyed and got in 34 miles https://connect.garmin.com/activity/784761148





Wynyard cycle route




this is the NCN1 CYCLE ROUTE  along side to A689 to sedgefield




a funny old game




bridleway to aycliffe village




the M1




other end of the bridleway


----------



## Dave 123 (25 May 2015)

theloafer said:


> got back from shopping ..and thought get cycling kit on and go  went o noe of my fav local runs (2 café`s on route) GT stainton to bishopton and on to redmarshal down to Wynyard woodland park ..just past Thorpe Thewles ..had tea and cake at the station café ...then headed along the old railway line to the A689 to pick up the NCN1 route to Sedgefield ..(my 2 café stop)...but it was chocker so kept on as I had spare food in barbag
> 
> just leaving Sedgefield there was a cricket match in progress so stopped had had a snack while watching the gentle art of leather on willow (not that exciting) ... back past the racecourse and back to GT stainton and the reverse of my route.... but then detoured to Aycliffe village via a bridleway which I found had been trimmed back either side  up over the M1 through the village on to the industrial estate where I was still feeling fine (legs not complaining).. so altered route again and joined the great aycllffe walk as this brings me back almost traffic free... just need to watch out for the dog walkers. .. I stopped in one of the wooded section as all I could hear was birds lots of them all singing there little heads off ..(just made you want to stop and listen).....a slow ride but on I really enjoyed and got in 34 miles https://connect.garmin.com/activity/784761148
> 
> ...





The second photo was stolen from @SatNavSaysStraightOn .....!


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2015)

15 miles today which brings my total to 2015 to.........15 miles! A nasty cold combined with the cold wind that has been blowing across the country for far too long resulted in a split nostril which finally seemes to have healed just as the wind turns warmer. Pleasently surprised to find a number of pot holes had been attendened to, unfortunately in the do it as cheap as possible attitiude that inflicts N Yorks County County they have been replaced by mounds of tramac above the road surface which are probably as dangerous if hit at any significant speed.


----------



## iancity (25 May 2015)

Start work 16 miles away in July so thought I would try out the commute (I walk to work at the minute). Very slow (but hey ho, that's how I roll) enjoyed it but think it might be quite different once I do it with traffic on the road (seems there arnt many cars about 7am on a Bank Holiday) 

http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#311728136


----------



## theloafer (25 May 2015)

@Dave 123


Dave 123 said:


> The second photo was stolen from @SatNavSaysStraightOn .....!



 I 'am to much of a gentleman to do things of that nature  that ladys pphoto,s are of a higher quality than mine


----------



## BrynCP (25 May 2015)

Just 32 miles this evening, but in a record time for me of 1 hour 43 minutes; that's 18.6mph and 13 minutes faster than my previous ride of the same route.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (25 May 2015)

iancity said:


> Start work 16 miles away in July so thought I would try out the commute (I walk to work at the minute). Very slow (but hey ho, that's how I roll) enjoyed it but think it might be quite different once I do it with traffic on the road (seems there arnt many cars about 7am on a Bank Holiday)
> 
> http://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#311728136
> View attachment 89892



Seems like you crossed paths with a few strava'ers on that!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2015)

7.2 miles this day, testing the Fuji with smaller crankset installed.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> 7.2 miles this day, testing the Fuji with smaller crankset installed.


Vicious-looking climb at the end of that road!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2015)

I'll have you know that over this course, according to Strava, I do an extraordinary 47 feet of climbing! Hence the view from these Olympian heights. Actually, though, I'm not too terribly far from some nice hills. The nice thing about where I live is that, although it is along a creek (Six-Mile Creek), I have to go over a ridge in any direction to get there.


----------



## Alex H (26 May 2015)

A somewhat roundabout route today, taking in a lot of minor roads that I've never been on before, while my wife was having physio (kinésitherapie for the French speakers )

Usual route to St Martin / St Brice, then a few km along the old St Junien to Limoges road (now bypassed)

Traffic was hell 





Here's one place I wouldn't fancy living (the word has the same meaning in English)






I ended up in Oradour-sur-Glane, so took another small road to Javerdat

Church at Javerdat





Another small road and half an hour later saw me back in Oradour. There was no sun to follow and I'd gone round in a big circle 

So, out of Oradour on the road to St Junien, with a little detour through the hamlet of le Breuil, where I found this gem of architecture






I quite like the design, but wouldn't want to be the one painting it every few years 

Back home via st Brice / St Martin 60km in just under 3 hours.


----------



## postman (26 May 2015)

It was only Otley,it was only 20 miles,i did a shorter route.It was top and shorts weather.But it was the cycling,which after weeks of struggling,that was wonderful,i was actually excited about going out.So two lattes and a bacon sarnie in the sunshine,i am happy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/312339185















107 miles.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (26 May 2015)

2nd ride since buying the new bike, and 2nd ride in over 2 years!

https://www.strava.com/activities/312399114

15miles (should have been 14 but I took a wrong turn  ), had to stop once for cramp in my calf, but otherwise. I'm happy with that distance and time, on the way to doing 26miles in 2 hours


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Vicious-looking climb at the end of that road!


I was just thinking i should move there


----------



## Spartak (26 May 2015)

Tonight I rode my clubs Evening 10 TT & as I warm up I rode our monthly Strava Segment Challenge - Dodington Climb. 

I managed a respectable 5:30 on the climb - but still way down on the leaders time !

TT wasn't so good with a time of 27:22 on the sporting UC108 course

https://www.strava.com/activities/312347212


----------



## Eagone (26 May 2015)

My ride today of 4 miles resulted in the same distance walking back.
Note to self:
Never leave home without your puncture repair kit!


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 May 2015)

Eagone said:


> My ride today of 4 miles resulted in the same distance walking back.
> Note to self:
> Never leave home without your puncture repair kit!


So, it was a sort of Biathlon?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2015)

Yesterday, the three doing the Norwich 100 went out for a few miles around the local lanes. I headed over to the top of the town to meet up with t'other two, then we set off after a coffee.







No great dramas on the circuit, but strangely, a chap on a BSO and his lady friend harangued us for being on a bike path and told us to use the road 

It was on a busy stretch of 'A' road, and adequately wide for all to pass without any problem... Oh well, it's a funny ol' world we live in!






We popped back into my place for a bit of cake, another coffee, and to admire my old helmet, before they headed home, and I headed off to w*rk.

A pleasant 27 miles in warm and breezy weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/312055371


----------



## Goonerobes (27 May 2015)

A two hour window of opportunity this afternoon meant I just had enough time to ride one of my recently discovered loops around the slightly lumpier northern edge of the New Forest & for some reason I decided to do it in a clockwise direction which meant a headwind across the most opens parts! (why?)

In reasonably warm conditions it was up through Furzley before taking Roger Penny Way across to Godshill & joining the single track road that goes up through Woodgreen & Hale to Woodfalls. From there the return journey takes in Redlynch, Hampworth & Landford on quietish forest roads for a pleasant 35 mile round trip

https://www.strava.com/activities/312842226

There was nothing new picture wise but there is some new life blossoming on the wildlife front.


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2015)

Staying with friends in sunny Suffolk, Miss K and I were offered bikes so we rode from Walberswick to Dunwich and back along roads and trails, through forest, heathland and marshland.


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> Staying with friends in sunny Suffolk, Miss K and I were offered bikes so we rode from Walberswick to Dunwich and back along roads and trails, through forest, heathland and marshland.


It was a bit strange on a different kind of bike and without my lycra, helmet, glasses and water bottle!


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 May 2015)

Recovery ride for me today

https://www.strava.com/activities/312874522


----------



## 13 rider (27 May 2015)

Two rides today commute to work and back again .This morning 6.9 miles at 16mph .Anstey ,Cropston,Rothley and Quorn .Lovely morning if a bit chilly but short sleeves and long bottoms .Nice quiet roads plenty of cyclists out and about . This is my first commute and really enjoyed it starting off one day a week . Ride home this evening almost reverse of morning commute but total distance of 7.22 miles at 12 mph ( its uphill towards home) this time in shorts and shorts sleeved just catching the last of the sunshine.Glad I joined the cycle commuters


----------



## Spartak (27 May 2015)

Another very pleasant day, mate texted me lunchtime about riding so it would be rude not to ride ;-)

We met in Old Sodbury & attempted the Dodington Climb which is our club Strava segment of the month !
A headwind slowed our ascent & no records were broken :-(
Back via Chipping Sodbury & Coalpit Heath.
I then refuelled at The Folly pub with a bag of nuts & a pint of Thatchers Gold 






https://www.strava.com/activities/312842615


----------



## Rafferty (27 May 2015)

Thatcher's Gold isn't what it looks like, surely!


----------



## Arjimlad (27 May 2015)

Not my ride but I'm very proud of my 14 yr old son. 

Nothing to do during school holidays so he upped and rode his Giant MTB 43 miles from Winterbourne to the Two Tunnels and back this afternoon. Four hours. His longest ride yet!


----------



## mybike (27 May 2015)

Wednesday is the day for OH to do the shopping and normally we look after G'children from 11. Today, however is half term and daughter has taken time off, so decided to try out my new ST-EF51s. Slight adjustment on front derailer but otherwise fine. Started out quite cool and quiet, despite the Sun with very few people about.






One of the delights of riding along the towpath is that you can go from country inn,






to industrial site,










to idylic country cottages within the space of less than a mile

And then you see the wildlife






So used to people that it knows exactly when to take off. I was walking towards it with camera to eye taking photos every time it moved.










And of course, it landed further up, just out of range.

At one point an elderly gentleman was using a frame to walk along the towpath, which was too narrow to allow for passing him. There also happened to be an information board nearby, it was pleasantly sunny and I wasn't in a race. He did, however fill me in on any details I might have missed regarding his operations.






These cottages by a lock I hadn't reached before.






Having realised that there were steps just beyond this bridge I decided here was a good point to turn around. The stretch north of Berkhamstead is good riding, much better than the section south of the town and most through Hemel Hempstead.

On the way back the sunshine had clearly brought out plenty of people, but not so many that it was unpleasant. A group of ramblers had just arrived in Berkhamstead as I rode through, intent on lunch at the canalside pub and amusement was shared with a couple walking their dogs over the inability of dogs to understand that they are supposed to get out of the way of cyclists.


15.6 miles Max 15 Avg 6.5mph.


----------



## mybike (27 May 2015)

Katherine said:


> It was a bit strange on a different kind of bike and without my lycra, helmet, glasses and water bottle!



You mean you didn't take them with you. Clearly you were never a boy scout. 

Looks like fun tho'.


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2015)

mybike said:


> You mean you didn't take them with you. Clearly you were never a boy scout.
> 
> Looks like fun tho'.



We managed with a bottle of water in my daughter's backpack. Jeans were more comfortable than I expected. 
The flatness is a bit weird too.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (27 May 2015)

The ride home was very poor. Due to state opening of the loony asylum (sorry I meant Parliament) central London was so congested that it was literally hard to move more than a few yards without having to stop, and the pollution so bad that I must have sounded like a 40 a day smoker whilst trying to get past the Ritz (having never smoked in my life). Still feeling quite wheezy now from it.
May have to invest in an anti pollution filter mask. Just don't really want to look like an urban terrorist.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2015)

10 miles this day, after moving shifting on the Fuji to the bars, instead of downtube. Just for convenience sake. Lovely warm weather and not skull dentingly strong winds. New trail is working out well. Would have ridden more, but had to get ready for vestry meeting. Cupcakes were provided at vestry.


----------



## Archeress (28 May 2015)

Cycled over to the last session of CBT at North Common. Been seeing the therapist for 3 months now, and I'm feeling better but I'm nervous of the future.

The cycling was good, although hard going in the stiff breeze. It was cooler than I thought it was going to be so at Warmley, I put my arm warmers on. The Bristol to Bath path was terrifically busy with kids and parents out on bikes and also walking.

Coming home, I popped into Tesco to pick up some pasta sauce and saw the Magnum ice creams were on offer so had to come home with a couple of boxes.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/313515986

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## contadino (28 May 2015)

I headed off with a route in mind but it started looking distinctly like a storm was brewing, so I had to improvise. The wind was blowing up a bit, so the 1st 25km felt pretty tough, but after that it was great.

You know those times when it feels like your bike just glides along with minimal effort? That.

Stopped off at the cemetery to see a friend's new resting place, then futered around looking for a way through to my neighbourhood.

48km. Low average speed. Enjoyed myself.


----------



## gavgav (28 May 2015)

One of my regular evening routes, up Lyth Hill and over to Exfords Green, Stapleton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cantlop and Betton Abbots.

Nothing much to write about other than it was  and the ridiculous strong, gusty swirling wind was blowing yet again and into my face for the majority of the ride, including most of the sections when it should have been behind me 

Oh, and I saw a Peacock at Exfords Green and it shouted at me!!

21 miles


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (28 May 2015)

So today was my 3rd time on the bike.

I had done 7 miles on Sunday, 14 miles on Tuesday, so it was only natural to proceed to do 30 miles today 

I went to visit some friends in Macclesfield (from Warrington), I struggled with the last couple of miles as I forgot how hilly Macclesfield was! But 2hr 27 minutes isn't too bad for 3rd time out in my opinion!

https://www.strava.com/activities/313785105


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2015)

Yesterday ride, a per usual..

I met up with a mate at Windhover pub for an easy ride up the old railway and canal banks to Foxton Locks for an ice cream.
The weather was a bit changeable, with a few drops of rain and heavy looking clouds scudding across the sky, but we managed to keep dry, though a bit windblown at times.







I got there a few minutes before him, so watched a snails racing up a stick.... I'm easily amused you know..






The entrance to the unlit Kelmarsh tunnel, about 320 yards long. Yes, there is light at the end..






One of the swing-bridges at Foxton Locks.






Always polite to have an ice-cream at the destination. 
It was quite busy there as it's half term for the kids and a great place to visit for the canal history and the two flight of five locks, plus restaurants and pubs ec. We had a chat with some boaters while they were waiting to be called up by the lock-keeper. Lucky folk live in Hunstanton in the winter and cruise the canals all summer. I could manage that lifestyle very easily!






Back over the canal crossing and ready for the ride back home, the same route we'd ridden there on.

Only a couple of issues, both in Market Harborough, were encountered. One BMW driver who thought that the idea was that we were supposed stop for him so his progress wasn't impeded by pointless and un-BMW friendly _STOP _signs and white lines. That was on the way there. On the way back , riding up the cycle lane on the main drag through, I saw a nearside car door start to open at some red traffic lights. Time for me to apply the brakes as the rear passenger flung his door open and jumped out of the car right in front of me. Lucky I wasn't on a motor bike or going much faster of he'd have got a few bruises!

55 leisurely miles to keep the legs in trim for the Norwich 100 this Sunday 

https://www.strava.com/activities/313502758


----------



## Saluki (29 May 2015)

Home to Hospital for Hubster meeting again (Even I am bored typing those words). I took a different route as the Bawburgh Road is closed for some reason or another and I couldn't face going up the Dereham Road - cycle path or not - to drop in to Bawburgh the other way.
I went down the hill and didn't get on the Marriotts Way at all, but carried on over the bridge and up through Hellesdon. I went right through the middle of Hellesdon, in fact and did 18mph in the 20mph zone and was obviously going far too slowly as I was close passed, at speed, by several cars who then turned off to the shops. They must have been very desperate for a Premier Stores pasty.
I then headed off past the Airport Industrial Estate, up Fifers Lane past what used to be RAF housing and then down the hill and stopped in front of the bike box as it contained a large white Merc. Another cyclist joined me and the Merc driver thought that he would have 'a word', the other cyclist chap pointed out that his car was in a BIKE box so was currently defined as a pratt-box and told the guy to 'smile for the camera'. Merc driver decided that discretion was the better part of valour and got back in his car. I went off towards the city while other cyclist went up around the ring road.
It seemed to be National Oblivious Pedestrian day today. I swerved around quite a few, including one bloke who shoved his toddler out in front of me. The PX has good brakes in the dry. Maybe bloke didn't like toddler, I don't know.
I picked up the cycle-paths and thought that I would be a good girl and follow them through the city to see if they will take me anywhere near where I need to go. I did quite well until I got to Duke Street where the cycle-path just vanishes after about 20 yards, leaving me walking - with road cleats - up the narrow pavement the wrong way on a 1 way street. As soon as I got to Colgate the cycle-path just reappears only to vanish again half way up St John's Maddermarket and then reappear again at Pottergate. I then turned up Willow and then doglegged past the City Hall and Library to Theatre Street and round the back of the Chapelfield Mall and then on to Chapelfield itself. I then took my life in my hands and belted over St Stephens roundabout and turned right at the supermarket and navigated my way, safely on to the Cycle path again and down to Hall Road industrial estate and on to the A140. To be fair, St Stephens roundabout is not as bad as it was, now they have banned cars from the main street there.

I headed down the cyclepath at the side of the A140 and then realised that I couldn't get across to the right hand turning lane. I managed to filter in to the traffic without too much bother and turn right for Keswick - where it started to pelt down with rain - and then right again to Cringleford, up past the vets, over the A11 crossing and to the hospital. I was a little early so, despite the rain, I added the little Cringleford loop on to make up another couple of miles. That was a bit interesting too. I followed the cyclepath down the one way road - opposite the oncoming traffic, it's all no entry at the top, except for bikes and pedestrians. Out of habit when the pavement cyclepath ran out, I did a shoulder check to the left, only to see some filthy great Merc (another one) bearing down on me at speed. Not sure where he thought that he was going. He had difficulty getting out the other end too, so just drove over the central, kerbed island and then round the roundabout and back out. What a peckerhead. Foreign plates. The oncoming bus driver looked a bit surprised.

An hour and 10 minutes moving time for 15.55 miles so rather pleased with that, especially as I had walking bits. Soaked to the skin but such is life. I knew that I was getting a lift back home and that the power shower works. It did take me a good half an hour to defrost enough to pick up my guitar though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2015)

Just a little 30 miler tonight, the weather was pretty awful earlier, but it lifted nicely just in time to squeeze this in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/314338731


----------



## cosmicbike (29 May 2015)

Planned 14 miler turned into 20 this morning, just beat the rain.


----------



## LarryDuff (29 May 2015)

I was over in Glasgow helping my daughter move flats and had some spare time this afternoon so I went for a wee pootle on one the public hire bikes. i cycled round the West End for a while dodging the showers. The bike wss quite comfy and the gears made the hills easy. I got up the hill in great George Street with ease albeit a bit slower that Geraint Thomas in last yesrs GWG.


----------



## MiK1138 (29 May 2015)

My Ride today was a short 1 to meet this little beauty, my newborn Granddaughter Brodie


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2015)

Congratulations,
MiK1138 !
Welcome, Brodie.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2015)

nice 24 miles earlier this morning taking in the sights of Sywell aerodrome , Sywell ,Overstone , Billing Aquadrome ,Cogenhoe ,Grendon ,Wollaston ,Irchester ,Little Irchester and back up through the Boro .

Avery pleasant ride indeed on the larger of the 2 R.E.W Reynolds i have at the moment


----------



## cosmicbike (30 May 2015)

Extended bread run with my lad this morning. 6 miles brings his total for the year to 150, 25 ahead of his target.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 May 2015)

Usual Sunday morning pootle but done this morning instead. With our lass, 30 miles at a pedestrian pace, a cup of coffee half way round, and nice and sunny, perfect.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 May 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/314727694

26 odd miles in the sun today ( bit windy though).


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2015)

Realised this week I was 62 miles short of 2500 miles since I got my bike in September and with strava 100km challenge for May not completed so the target was a metric century. Out this morning bit chilly but short sleeves and long leggings . Off through Cropston by the back of Bradgate park and out to Shepshed, Diesworth, Long Wharton, Kegworth, Kingston on Soar, Gotham, Bunny, Wysall, Willoughby on the wolds, Grimston, Asfordby, Hoby, Thrussington,Ratcliffe on the wreake, Cossington . At this point I done 52 miles a knew the straight route home wouldn't be enough so turned away from home through Sileby, Barrow on soar, Quorn, Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Cropston and home . 64.8 miles done at an average of 13.9 mph so 4hrs 39 mins on the bike . At home with feet up coffee and cake with tired legs but really pleased with the effort .lovely ride if a bit windy in parts had a nasty headwind for about 5 miles Again loads of cyclists out and about even Had a nice tow from to guys on roadies when into the headwind


----------



## Saluki (30 May 2015)

Back earlier than anticipated today.
Rode, the direct and fastest route to Norwich Railway Station to miss the 10:36 train by seconds. Hubster decided that it wasn't his turn to pay for the train tickets after all and the ticket machine does not like, and never has liked my card but I humoured him, the ticket machine spat my card out - twice and then Hubster wandered back at a leisurely pace to put his card in.  We just got to the train when the doors shut and off it went so we sat on our duffs for an hour waiting for the next one. I was not terribly chuffed.
At Yarmouth - eventually, we headed off to ride the route we were going to ride last week but the Garmin decided that it was going to have a flounce as we stopped for lunch at the Recruiting Sargeant. We had no plans for the RS this week. However, by Ludham, Hubster was knackered so we stopped at Hoveton (people think that it's Wroxham but that's the other side of the river) and got on the train home. Then it was a quick(ish) 4.15 mile ride home, cutting across the city rather than going the direct route as that would have involved the one way system on a Saturday afternoon. 

Apparently, we are going to try again next week. I'm getting bored with it now.
Total riding today of 30.59 in around 2 and a half hours.

It's going to pour with rain tomorrow so entering the Norwich 50, on the day (Hubster's idea) is not going to happen, even if they are taking entries on the day. I really don't fancy 50 miles in the pouring rain. It's going to get nice at 5pm ish so I'll go out for a ride then. Nice 20 miler or so.


----------



## Goonerobes (30 May 2015)

After giving up my cup final ticket so that a mate could take his son I was more than a little pleased to see the sun shining this morning, albeit a slightly chilly sun, but at least it was fine & dry.

With the Wales Velothon just two weeks away I had to hit what little we have in the way of hills around here & go over the border into Dorset & Wiltshire yet again on another variation of last weeks ride. 

Heading out to the west across the forest was the first challenge due the the westerly wind blowing across the open moorland but thankfully once I hit Fordingbridge there is at least some shelter from the buildings, hedges & trees & the next 20 or so miles through the villages of Cranborne, Sixpenny Handley & Tollard Royal weren't quite so bad breeze wise.

Stopping for lunch at the top of Donhead Hollow it became apparent that the Bournemouth sportive riders were coming up from the opposite direction & given that this is a climb I can now quite comfortably do I'm afraid to say there was a certain smugness on my face as I sat eating whilst some of them puffed their way past me. 

Lunch done, it was downwind for a while through Berwick St John & Fifield Bavant until Broad Chalke Hill where I turned back to the south & headed for home, through the pretty village of Rockbourne & back to Fordingbridge & another tailwind back across the forest.

74 miles done, a Thai red curry on the go & the cup final still to come so it *could* be a good day. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/314741588


----------



## martint235 (30 May 2015)

4.6 miles of a 100 miler. Set offer hoping the Achilles would behave itself but no such luck. Started making its presence felt within the first mile. Gave it another gentle mile but it was becoming painful rather than niggly. Just got my mojo back too with a 160 mile and 150 in May. 

Need to consider how to get to work on Monday.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> 4.6 miles of a 100 miler. Set offer hoping the Achilles would behave itself but no such luck. Started making its presence felt within the first mile. Gave it another gentle mile but it was becoming painful rather than niggly. Just got my mojo back too with a 160 mile and 150 in May.
> 
> Need to consider how to get to work on Monday.


Like for the effort, hope you fix quickly


----------



## DCLane (30 May 2015)

Usually on a Saturday I'll do my club's 'longer' ride, which I got the KOM on Strava on last year.

Well this morning I was busy, so this afternoon I had a go at the 'shorter' ride. Success - fastest by over 7 minutes  *

* I'll stop gloating now


----------



## surfdude (30 May 2015)

hope its not cheating to do your first *100* miler away from home because its flatter than where you live but i have just finished my first and most likely *100.14* mile ride . took 7 and a half hours of riding with a few tea breaks on the way . brain feels over the moon i managed it . body calling me all the rude names ever invented it can think of and will be repeating them all night and probably over the next few days as well . feeling well pleased with myself .


----------



## ianrauk (30 May 2015)

as what @martint235 said above, he was due to join me for a ride through the Kent lanes today. The plan was a blast down to Ashford and back. But he made the right choice by resting up the injury rather then try ride through it.
So...being on my lonesome I decided to change the route to a Surrey and Kent loop. It was reading 8degrees on the temperature gauge at 6.45 this morning, but stuck with the bib shorts and S/S shirt. It was going to warm up later and being on my lonesome, going my own pace meant i would stop little and often.

The cloud cover was a little moody, threatening rain at any moment by the looks of things but they only threatened and were kind to me by not throwing any of the wet stuff about.

The Pilgrims Way





More Pilgrims Way





Leigh nr Tonbridge





Lake and Oasts at Fairbourne





West Malling waterfall.





The *Quintain at Offham*





A really nice ride. I'm not one for riding solo. I get bored of my own company very easy. But today's ride was a really enjoyable one. The first half was very brisk leg spinner to Yalding for a stop to stuff my face with egg and bacon sarnies x2 and tea x2 and a can of Diet Coke x1. All for the princely sum of £8.50.

The second half, well what a contrast, from Yalding to home there were plenty of ups, ups and more ups including a nice 12%er straight after lunch (which felt nice) and a totally mad, on the hoof, voluntary 14%er over the Kent Downs. I must have lost my mind... let along my lungs along the way.

A well deserved rest when I got home with copious amounts of tea supplied by the ever lovely Mrs Ian





So, 112 and a bit miles for the day. Blooming marvelous.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2015)

Where did you do it @surfdude ?
Cornwall is way too hilly, you were sensible.


----------



## surfdude (30 May 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Where did you do it @surfdude ?
> Cornwall is way too hilly, you were sensible.


Visited family in Chichester so did lots of lanes . Very flat and easy until the last 30 miles when the wind picked up .


----------



## Mike_P (31 May 2015)

Managed to double my measly total for 2015 to 30 miles yesterday, but very pleased in clambering up a hill in 2min 21 to appalause from a crowd awaiting a cycle race; last November the same hill was toiled up in 6min 1. Proved that whilst not out on the road spending 20 mins most days on an indoor trainer has paid off.


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2015)

Short ride first to Rothley station tea rooms to meet up with @Supersuperleeds to take possession of the cyclechat jersey .Got to the tea rooms 4 miles from home slightly damp ordered coffee and cake



Very nice . got a text from @Supersuperleeds saying he was in tea room ,looked round the tea room and thought I'm the only cyclist here. Went outside and I saw @Supersuperleeds on the platform in a different tea room quick wave and we were soon sitting chatting drinking coffee. So we then set off for a short ride together . Off down millionare row (the ridgeway Rothley) and through Swithland round the back of Bradgate park up pass the golf course and turned left at the crossroads and headed down Sharply hill in to Newtown Linford and home to Anstey for me and left @Supersuperleeds to head home .Would have like to have rode longer but yesterdays metric century was in my legs and the weather was yuk just drizzle. Really nice ride and nice to meet a local fellow ccer . Anyway the jersey makes it to my house




Ready for its next trip to Derbyshire if I'm allowed over the boarder into the foreign lands


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2015)

33 soggy miles today to hand over the cyclechat jeresy to @13 rider. For more details read the post above, saves me re typing it 






https://www.strava.com/activities/315422144


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> as what @martint235 said above, he was due to join me for a ride through the Kent lanes today. The plan was a blast down to Ashford and back. But he made the right choice by resting up the injury rather then try ride through it.
> So...being on my lonesome I decided to change the route to a Surrey and Kent loop. It was reading 8degrees on the temperature gauge at 6.45 this morning, but stuck with the bib shorts and S/S shirt. It was going to warm up later and being on my lonesome, going my own pace meant i would stop little and often.
> 
> The cloud cover was a little moody, threatening rain at any moment by the looks of things but they only threatened and were kind to me by not throwing any of the wet stuff about.
> ...




If you ever get fed up of cycling can I have first dips on that bike?


----------



## Bianchi boy (31 May 2015)

a cycle route yesterday that incorporates hills and flats on northwales coast , as anyone who know this area we have the obligatory wind to contend with (thats the met office type!!) So 51 miles in total in just under 4 hours. But good fun and lovely scenery.


----------



## Donger (31 May 2015)

Another 38.1 miles today, with the Kingsway CC, taking my year's total to over 1,300 - at least 500 more than ever before by the end of May.

A terrific ride today, out via Stonehouse and up the beautiful but quite fearsome Frocester Hill and then onwards towards Tetbury. Eight of my clubmates very sportingly gave me a five minute head start up the hill, and all but two of them still caught me before the top anyway. Even after six years of cycling I still climb like a stone, but I was content just to get up in one.

I had a couple of nice little diversions up my sleeve that I had been waiting to introduce my clubmates to, and today was the day. First we hung a left in Kingscote and diverted down a tiny little lane through a stunningly beautiful quiet valley that you would never guess was there. Then back onto the main Bath Road for a long,sweeping descent into Nailsworth. There we headed off as if to go up to Minchinhampton Common up the daunting climb known locally as the "W"., but hung a left after the cattlegrid and followed a narrow little street out through Theescombe instead. The road was quite steep in places, but picked its way beautifully through little hamlets of Cotswold stone cottages, with occasional stunning views across the valley to Woodchester from above the main road, which ran parallel below us.

Back home through Stroud and Stonehouse at speed, with occasional following winds. One of my favourite club rides so far. The club will be one year old next week, and our group rides have become one of the highlights of my calendar.... sometimes you just have to have something like that to look forward to, to get you through the crap days at w*rk.

Off up North to ride the Snake Pass on Wednesday, following @nickyboy's tip about the road closure. Can't wait.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## ianrauk (31 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you ever get fed up of cycling can I have first dips on that bike?


I'm afraid you will have an awfully long wait


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 May 2015)

I've not long got back from a shortish ride with Doug to test out the new wheels and gears on his bike. We did the long version of my Acton Burnell route which involves climbing over Lyth Hill on the way out and the way back and gives scope for trying the whole range of the gears.

Doug seems pleased with the new set up, particularly as he found it easier to keep up the momentum on the way round. A couple of stops were needed for fine-tuning and I'll need to tweak the front derailleur a bit as it's slightly reluctant to drop into low range, other than that though it all seems good.

It's a little blustery out (just for a change ) which made the last few miles a little slow but we got round the 18.9 mile loop at a reasonable 12.5 mph average.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 May 2015)

Wet 'n' windy, not many folk out on bikes today.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 May 2015)

A quick 17 miles for me today. My attempt to miss the rain failed miserably and I set off in fine drizzle, raincoat in pocket. 11 miles in it started raining properly, so a quick stop to don the west and home.
As @threebikesmcginty notes, not many out today.


----------



## Dark46 (31 May 2015)

Well todays club ride wad 41.7 miles, I hadn't intended it to as many but as usual when approaching home and it's over 35 miles, I have to do 40!

Well the weather didn't look great but I didn't think that it would rain much, so it was on with leggings and the Club top, but with arms exposed as it didn't look to cold out. The reason for the leggings was wet ground and therefore overshoes too.

When I got to the meeting point there where 8 peeps waiting for me. Waiting for me was @Donger and @largie03. After 2 more arrived we set off.

Well the sky was looking angry but not enough to tip down. We headed off towards Stonehouse via Naas Lane, the roads seemed drier than I expected.

From Stonehouse it was through the lanes to Frocester, we halted at the bottom while Berney declothed abit. I swear the riders the otherside were watching lol.

Well I thought Frocester went quite well, we'll the first have did as I set a PB. But not the second half so I lost a PB for the whole of the hill.

As normal we always wait at the top for any to catch up. Today I had to wait for @Donger and Dave and Dean. Dean is suffering with a split knee cap!

From here itcwasca straight across and then turn left towards Kingscote. It's in a lovely Valley and the scenery is amazing. Then it was back to the A46 in Nailsworth and down the hill to the roundabout. Forward few moments we contemplate attempting The W. Then @Donger suggested another route that ran parallel to the A46.

The views again were superb the only down side was the end of the road which ended abruptly down hill. A nasty junction on to the A46 again.

So the A46 it was to go into Stroud, then in the rain it was left towards the dualcarriageway towards Stonehouse.

After arriving at Stonehouse it was decided that we would reverse they way we came to go back.

As usual I hate being at the back but my legs where beginning to ache. As we climbed towards the railway line at Standish I went passed Berney and started to chase down Lisa.

Coming to Naas Lane I noticed to guys in front and tried to chase them down along Naas Lane. I just couldn't do it.
At the junction while waiting for others to catch up Berney went straight through. Strava segment chasing I guess.

At the end of Naas Lane we regrouped and when @Donger caught up we were off. As it was close to the end I always like to be one of the first to finish point. Over the humps on Rudloe drive I closed in on Berney then got along side. At this point Berney shouted RACE! That was it there was noway I was going to loose this. At one point I thought I might as my legs didn't want to go. But I changed up and it was enough to get me to edge Berney out.

At the end the ride came in at just over 36 miles, so I then decided to divert towards Stonebench then up Fieldcourt Drive to take it over the 40 mile mark.

Well this was my last ride with the KCC while I'm in my 40's as I turn 50 in the week. It turned out to be a very enjoyable ride.

It looks as though my first ride in my 50's will be my longest I've ever done. As @Donger is on about doing the Severn Bridge loop on Saturday and I'm hoping to go with him.


----------



## ColinJ (31 May 2015)

I organised a scenic forum ride which took place yesterday and I thought I'd do my ride report here to get it a wider audience. Maybe the report will encourage more of you to turn out on my rides in future? Only @Littgull turned out to join me, which was a shame given how splendid the route is. Once again, he was kind enough to drive me out to Whalley where the ride started and finished.

The weather has been all over the place in recent weeks but we got lucky yesterday. It was still a bit windy but not so bad that it really affected the ride. It never created danger on the fast descents, and I don't remember any time where we were grovelling into a headwind. It did create a bit of a windchill but we had both dressed for it. The sun was actually shining off and on for the first half of the ride. It clouded over later, as forecast, but we didn't see any rain all day, which was nice! I had looked out of the window at 06:00 and it was pouring down then, and we got more rain here last night, but the ride itself was spared!

We set off from Whalley and had a nice easy warm up ride through Mitton, and then an easy drag up though Bashall Eaves to Cow Ark, where we took a right turn, and right again to join a lovely road that I first checked out last year when I did this route solo.

LittGull on road from Cow Ark, Three Peaks of Yorkshire Dales in the distance






As you can see, there was not much traffic! We saw quite a few cyclists over the course of the day, but relatively few cars in most parts of the route.

We crossed the B6478 on its descent from Waddington Fell to Newton and continued for a more kms along our quiet lane before rejoining the B6478 as it comes up from Slaidburn.

We descended to Slaidburn and left it on the lovely road which eventually climbs the Cross o' Greet. I am definitely getting fitter! There are a couple of steepish sections on that climb which I found really hard when I was overweight. Yesterday, I didn't even have to use my smallest chainring to get up there.

We stopped at the summit to admire the views and take a few photos. We could see big hills in the distance straight ahead and I thought that they must be the Lakeland fells of Cumbria, confirmed by examination of my OS maps today.

Distant Lakeland fells from Cross o' Greet





I told Brian that the descent to follow was a glorious one, but to watch out for wandering sheep and tight bends. I nearly crashed on that descent the first time that I did it - I had been too busy enjoying the scenery to watch where I was going!

The first part of our descent yesterday was down the road in the photo above, and then we turned left towards Lowgill. We turned left again, rather than following the more obvious road to the right signposted Wray, which was where we were going to have our cafe stop. Brian asked if we were going the right way. We were, because I have found a really interesting little lane which takes a more direct route to the village, albeit with some steep descending and climbing on the way as we have to drop down into the valley to cross the river Hindburn. This lane almost fizzles out to a dirt track, but not quite! As Brian commented, it was almost like riding up someone's driveway.

When I did the route last year I discovered that the local council had resurfaced a few kms of the lane with immaculate new tarmac, and without any of those horrible chippings embedded in it. It is absolutely fabulous to cycle down, but I still can't get my head round why they did it! We have busy roads all over the place up here which are in an awful state, and here was road surface perfection serving just a few farms! In fact, at Wray, that road is signposted as a _No Through Road_. (Strictly, it _isn't_, as we demonstrated, but I can see why they want to discourage motor traffic from using it.) We speculated that either a local councillor lives up there, or the EU had decided to throw a few hundred grand into rural road maintenance in that part of England!

Soon enough we emerged into Wray. It looks a nice little village, though all we really saw of it was what we could see from our stop at Bridge House Farm Tearooms. There were already a few cyclists there ahead of us. Verdict on the tearooms ...? Excellent! It is a really nice place to stop, not the cheapest cafe in the world, but treat yourself - nice food and drink, lovely location, great farm buildings conversion, friendly staff. Tables outside for those sunny days, and plenty of room inside if the weather disappoints.

I fancied an ice cream after my scone and coffee. Brian wouldn't take any petrol money so I bought him an ice cream instead!

It was a very leisurely stop but even so, I was surprised to see that it was gone 15:00 when we finally got back on our bikes.

We rode back more briskly than we had done on our way out. On the 13 km section of road from Wray to Keasden we picked up a nice tailwind before turning right and beginning the climb to Bowland Knotts.

I got caught out by the climb in exactly the same way as last year! The road goes up and up and up, and then apparently reaches the summit. In fact, that point is only at an elevation of 305 metres. The road crests, flattens out for about a km, and then kicks back up towards the actual summit which is at an elevation of 422 metres.

We stopped up there for some more scenery-ogling and to take some more pictures.

Littgull at Bowland Knotts, with Pendle Hill 20 km to the south behind him





I gave another warning about the following descent. It was probably not needed because Brian is a careful descender, but better safe than sorry, eh! Years ago my pal Bill got distracted by the scenery down there, veered off the road, got launched over his handlebars and headbutted a dry stone wall! Yesterday, I spotted the exact place that he did it. He was really lucky not to have maimed or killed himself. I'll Streetview it for you ... HERE!

The road continues down through Gisburn Forest, crosses the causeway at Stocks Reservoir, and then climbs back up for a while before a nice long descent to the village of Holden, where we turned right and began the last leg of our ride, all but one hill now behind us.

As we proceeded along the road between Holden and Grindleton we increasingly picked up a headwind, but not enough to worry us. What was more worrying was the fact that road was surprisingly busy, and that a few of the drivers were MGPTC (Must Get Past The Cyclists) d*ckheads! You know the type - slow-moving traffic 50 yards ahead of the cyclists, oncoming traffic, drivers accelerate hard to get by, then veer in to avoid head on collisions, almost side-swiping the cyclists off the road, and then slam brakes on to avoid rear-ending the vehicle in front. The cyclists then catch up and are held up by the cars! 

Once we had passed through Grindleton, most of the traffic went straight on towards Chatburn and Clitheroe. I made the mistake of going that way last year. This time we turned right and took the quiet route through West Bradford, Waddington and Bashall Town, before returning by the same road through Mitton that we had come out on in the morning.

I don't remember riding up the little hill from Whalley to the car park at Spring Wood, which probably confirms my improving fitness. I am usually grovelling by the time I get there at the end of my forum rides, and grovelling sticks in the mind! 

We spotted something a bit disturbing in the car park - new _Pay and Display_ signs. That car park has always been free, so Brian was a bit concerned that he might have got a parking fine. It turns out that the machine is not connected up yet so we were ok. Just a warning though - remember to buy a ticket if you park there once the scheme comes into force! (Charges are (initially, at least!) only going to be £1 for the day, so nowt to worry about. Revenue to go towards maintenance costs for the visitor centre, car park, and grounds.)

I enjoyed my day out with Brian. It is just a pity that more of you couldn't make it!

Oh, my distance for the day including to and from lifts was 110 km (69 miles).

**** I am doing a 200 km forum ride in Cheshire on Sat, 27th June. The idea is that it will be 'audax-style'. If any of you have ever fancied doing a longer ride, this might be one for you. SEE THIS THREAD.


----------



## thetribe (31 May 2015)

Had a busy month and struggled to get my 100 for the month and to hit my 50 in one ride, thankfully I managed both in the last few days.
http://www.strava.com/activities/312376103 - 26/05/2015 - 27.3 miles
http://www.strava.com/activities/314679992 - 30/05/2015 - 31.4 miles (50+km)
http://www.strava.com/activities/315705020 - 31/05/2015 - 19.7 miles

These boost me up to 100.4 miles for the month keeping me on track for my #12x100 for 2015, I was way ahead of this in miles last year but I'm just happy I'm still getting out there, even if not as much as I'd like.


----------



## Littgull (31 May 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I organised a scenic forum ride which took place yesterday and I thought I'd do my ride report here to get it a wider audience. Maybe the report will encourage more of you to turn out on my rides in future? Only @Littgull turned out to join me, which was a shame given how splendid the route is. Once again, he was kind enough to drive me out to Whalley where the ride started and finished.
> 
> The weather has been all over the place in recent weeks but we got lucky yesterday. It was still a bit windy but not so bad that it really affected the ride. It never created danger on the fast descents, and I don't remember any time where we were grovelling into a headwind. It did create a bit of a windchill but we had both dressed for it. The sun was actually shining off and on for the first half of the ride. It clouded over later, as forecast, but we didn't see any rain all day, which was nice! I had looked out of the window at 06:00 and it was pouring down then, and we got more rain here last night, but the ride itself was spared!
> 
> ...



Phew, I've finally managed to log on to CC after a hectic day of family commitments and work catch up.
A great report, Colin and you have captured every detail perfectly. I immensely enjoyed the ride, the café stop and your company too. It was an absolutely stunning route and the pictures illustrate how remote and quiet the roads were apart from the brief bit near the end when we encountered a few idiots in their 'tin boxes'.
Yesterday only went to further confirm how much effort and planning you put into developing your forum rides and it is really appreciated.
Looking forward to the Cheshire ride at the end of June. I'm not very familiar with that part of the north west and will follow with interest as the suggestions come in regarding the best starting/parking point.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2015)

10 miles my ride this day, expedition tourer testing. The Schwinn Impact won the coveted drop-bar award, got to be made into the touring bike for 26" as it ticked all the boxes, having good characteristics for the conversion, which occurred after two or three hours of fettling. Had a nice ride on my usual circuit. A cold day for it, and overcast. The wind was not overblown today, at least, and it was a pleasant ride. 55F winds NE 16 mph. I saw a small mammal, an otter, muskrat, or beaver, swimming in Seven-Mile Creek.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jun 2015)

Littgull said:


> Yesterday only went to further confirm how much effort and planning you put into developing your forum rides and it is really appreciated.



Top work from @ColinJ 

No Through Roads that are through roads are not something you will find on internet mapping sites.

There's no substitute for local knowledge and a cyclist who can be bothered to have a proper scope about.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Top work from @ColinJ
> 
> No Through Roads that are through roads are not something you will find on internet mapping sites.
> 
> There's no substitute for local knowledge and a cyclist who can be bothered to have a proper scope about.


On the road between Wray and Keasden we came to a Road Closed sign with a diversion. It would have involved a significant change of route to go that way so we pressed on, knowing that it is usually*** possible to get through by bicycle.

Sure enough, the problem eventually turned out to be roadworks only a couple of metres in length. There was a trench cut across the road, but it did not even go all the way across. We had no difficulty getting by.

*** I told Brian of one notable exception to that rule which I experienced when I was riding to the start of an audax event. I had planned to use a small lane from Milnrow which eventually came out near event HQ in Rochdale and which would save me riding down some busy A-roads which I would be riding along shortly on the event itself.

Road Closed!

Not for Intrepid Cycling Man, it wasn't! I continued past the huge sign. And then the even bigger sign. I even did some extreme cyclocross to get my bike up over a 4 ft diameter concrete pipe laid across the road.

And then I came to an 8 ft high fence across the road!

Beyond it lay a vast area of devastation with heavy earth-moving plant in operation. I found out later that they were building a new junction for the M62, a new A-road to link to it, and lots of new business premises.

Ok ... ROAD CLOSED!


----------



## Spartak (1 Jun 2015)

Took Littlest Spartak out this morning on her balance bike ....


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jun 2015)

Spartak said:


> Took Littlest Spartak out this morning on her balance bike ....
> 
> View attachment 90464


 Sweet.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Jun 2015)

Not posted for a bit so won't bore you all with the various commutes but Saturdays club ride was very enjoyable with a good turn-out for both groups and plenty of shiny summer bikes out including a brand new Colnago on it's first run(not mine!);nice tailwind home and a good pace overall with the only downer being an impatient driver nearly skittling some of the group and a noisy white van man;

https://www.strava.com/activities/314693112

Todays' commute was far more mundane;

https://www.strava.com/activities/315994474


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (1 Jun 2015)

Went out for a short 7 mile ride today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/316095203

After going from nothing to 30 mile route within 7 days, and nothing to around 6 hours per week last week. I'm still not recovered. I had intended to do 14 miles, but cut it short, due to plenty of ache in my legs and very windy weather.

So, back to my original plan of 7 - 10 - 14 for this week


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/316131238

Windy.


----------



## gbb (1 Jun 2015)

Oh lordy....29 miles ..probably my longest ride in over 2 years.
Into Pboro, onto Yaxley, Haddon, toward the radio towers, across to Warmington and back to Peterborough.
Really quite breezy out there but seemed to find some modest shelter in the minor roads. Sunny, showery, windy, a bit of everything.
2 Yellowhammers flitting along in front of me for a hundred yards, 3 Red Kite, one of them really quite big, one green woodpecker etc etc.
Still managing around 15mph average which, all things considered...I'm happy with.
Excellent stuff.


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> When I did the route last year I discovered that the local council had resurfaced a few kms of the lane with immaculate new tarmac, and without any of those horrible chippings embedded in it. It is absolutely fabulous to cycle down, but I still can't get my head round why they did it! We have busy roads all over the place up here which are in an awful state, and here was road surface perfection serving just a few farms!



It's a special service for high level, very steep things in the Dales and Forest of Bowland, Colin; certainly seems to be  Many - possibly all - the high level crossings from Swaledale to Wensleydale and also those north of Swaledale have recently been coated with long sections of the same, immaculate and very thick layer of tarmac. Given the lack of cars, it's like having your own, purpose-built, 4m wide cycle track. My speculation is that the tarmac survives relatively well in freeze/thaw cycles, and, more particularly, that it doesn't need top-dressing since the volume of motorised traffic is very low so it doesn't wear too badly. Unfortunately, in the last couple of weeks and including this weekend, they've been top-dressing large tracts of the Swaledale and Wensleydale end-to-end roads, both the 'major' and minor ones along each valley; not remotely pleasant cycling on those right now and for a week or two :-\ (In defence of top dressing, it does have the advantage of being very reassuring when it's worn in, on wet, cold wintry roads.)


----------



## Saluki (1 Jun 2015)

Usual Home-Hospital run.
I went out via Bowthorpe and then up the little hill to ride down to Marlingford and then hooked a left past the mill and then up to the Watton Road (B1108) crossing. Straight over and just kept going until whatever the name of the road that I was on turned into Pocklingthorpe Road and joined up with the Melton Road. I kept heading up it to Tuttles Lane, Wymondham and then rode to the roundabout and to the hospital via the Norwich Road, past Hethersett to the A11/A47 Junction.

I felt a couple of spots of rain as I went through Marlingford but apart from that it was fine and nice. Not best warm but nice all the same.
16.47 miles in an hour and 6 mins so a reasonable 14.75mph average for me, I was pleased with that. Second half much faster than first half and I had a lot of fun. I've got a 300 mile target for this month so need to average 10 miles a day so I'm up on the drag curve so far but today is only the 1st of the month so might need some divine intervention by Wednesday


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2015)

Sea of vapours said:


> It's a special service for high level, very steep things in the Dales and Forest of Bowland, Colin; certainly seems to be  Many - possibly all - the high level crossings from Swaledale to Wensleydale and also those north of Swaledale have recently been coated with long sections of the same, immaculate and very thick layer of tarmac. Given the lack of cars, it's like having your own, purpose-built, 4m wide cycle track. My speculation is that the tarmac survives relatively well in freeze/thaw cycles, and, more particularly, that it doesn't need top-dressing since the volume of motorised traffic is very low so it doesn't wear too badly. Unfortunately, in the last couple of weeks and including this weekend, they've been top-dressing large tracts of the Swaledale and Wensleydale end-to-end roads, both the 'major' and minor ones along each valley; not remotely pleasant cycling on those right now and for a week or two :-\ (In defence of top dressing, it does have the advantage of being very reassuring when it's worn in, on wet, cold wintry roads.)


Yes, the surface was great in the dry conditions we enjoyed on Saturday but it wouldn't be quite so nice in the wet, and especially not in the cold and wet!


----------



## contadino (1 Jun 2015)

Thanks to a bout of insomnia, I had a few spare hours at lunchtime today so with no route in mind I just followed my nose. The temperature is rising here now and it was in the mid- to high-30's, so the gelaterias were calling.

The last few times I've been out, my knees have been complaining a fair bit even on mild hills. A bit of reading and YouTubing gave me a few pointers in how to adjust my posture. For me it seems to be down to two things: Firstly I was sliding forwards on the saddle a bit, and secondly my right knee is a bit wayward - a little too open. I was quite worried about this because I'm lead to believe that I have a genetic issue with my knees. Anyway, the adjustments to my posture made a huge difference. There was still a bit of pain, but that's probably a ligger from my hilly jaunt last week that left me in quite some discomfort.

Anyway, I did nearly 40km before time ran out and I needed to head for my desk, setting a highest average speed for me to date of 23.2kph.

Oh, and the gelato? Frutti di bosco e cioccolato bianco.


----------



## gbb (1 Jun 2015)

Further to my previous, a few extra miles this afternoon, bringing the total for today to 39 miles.
Couldn't evade the rain altogether...the last mile saw me head down, rain lashing into my forehead...bugger, gave me headfreeze it was that hard .


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2015)

It was cold and windy so the OH decided on a trip to town instead of a ride. I always think in terms of the worst possible weather for the rest of the week so opted for a ride. I'd also decided to fit a bike computer, for those times when the GPS wasn't readable. Having done a 15 mile ride north last week I decided on a shorter one south along the canal towpath.

These flats had certainly shot up since our last venture in this direction, and they will not be cheap.





A little further along a strange noise from the other bank drew my attention. it seemed to be dipping its head down into the overflow whilst making a strange, almost choking sound. I couldn't tell if it was unhappy and it was too far away.






Not far from the flats is this cottage, I know which I'd prefer.





A little further on folk were manoeuvring a couple of narrow boats through the lock. Quite a picturesque cottage here.






The builders of this bridge obviously didn't want the tow ropes wearing grooves in the stonework so iron rails have been fitted. This is an unusually fancy bridge.






In comparison, this is one of the old bridge, well maintained with a nice slope up to it. This was the 5 mile point, where I turned round.






There are some nice properties backing onto the canal here.






This heron was keeping a beady eye on the lock.






At this point the towpath ceases to be a towpath and wanders off to do its own thing. The prettier side of course.






Another heron, allowed me to get just this close.






I can't say tje weather was pleasant, indeed it wasn't and people had dressed up for this 'flaming June' day. It attempted to rain, but fortunately held off until I was home. Quite a few cyclists on the section south of the M25, elsewhere we had dog walkers, even a dog walker with a child in a pushchair, not an easy combination.

10.2miles max 14, avg 6.8 mph. Year to date, 165.2miles


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2015)

Sunday's ride, posted today due to business in general..

It was the Norwich 100 charity ride for BHF, with the same route as last year. As has been mentioned in other threads, it was rather damp!  Fortunatly, the rain wasn't too cold though, and with waterproofs on, including overshoes, we stayed warm throughout the day.
The route started from The Forum in central Norwich, and headed out to some lovely quiet lanes and eventually to Holkham Hall were we stopped for a rest, snack and top up the water bottles.
From there, it was a short pedal to reach the coast near Wells Next the Sea. The route followed the Norfolk coastline through Sheringham, where we sustained ourselves with a tasty bag of chips each...






Not many braved the beach on Sunday!
From Sheringham, the road wound along the coastal hills Hapisbugh before heading inland back towards Norwich.





A bit of sharp flint popped a hole in a tyre and caused us to stop for 10 minutes to fix it. I was surprised how busy the P Fairy was on the ride.. loads of people changing tubes and repairing holes!!

We took our third rest stop at the pub there where a mate got the mechanic on site to fettle with his cleat as his left foot kept getting stuck firm in it. Fun through the towns when we had to stop for lights, peds etc.






We'd ridden in and out of showers and quite heavy windblown rain..but were now on the last 25 miles and 'enjoying' a blustery headwind for most of it.
The final few miles into Norwich are along a boring straght bit of road that was fairly busy, but wide enough to avoid close passes.






At the finish line, we collected our medals, certificates and free beer coupons, courtesy of Adnams were two of us used our teetotal mates coupon, and a couple of chaps next to us didn't want theirs either!! Result 

106 miles by the time we rode back to the Travelodge we were booked into for the night... Time for a shower and rest before a walk into the old city for dinner and a few more beers.
Great day out despite the weather, and we are planning to do it all again next year.

http://app.strava.com/activities/315600424


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jun 2015)

Ventured out to the High Street between showers this morning. Despite being very windy, it felt strangely calm on the way into town. Loaded up with paint for Cubs and chicken for tea, I discovered the ride home was straight into the wind, not so calm...
Only 3 miles, but very enjoyable to have a leisurely pedal, and I didn't even wear my helmet


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I didn't even wear my helmet


You rebel


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (2 Jun 2015)

That was one hell of a head wind on the commute in this morning. 
Hoping its eased for the commute home, or least going in the same direction so its on my back all the way - should be good for another 10 mph at least!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2015)

Had to drop the car off for a service the other side of Leicester .Was offered alternative transport but I have a bike. So left the car at garage at set off navigating through town on the various cycleways and byways .Considering I crossed a major city it was a pleasant ride 8.7 miles at 11mph in very windy conditions .Slower average than normal due to shared paths and constantly giving way at junctions. Ride should have been repeated tonight but car needs further work so hopefully will ride the reverse tomorrow . Just off to check my wallet A bike is cheaper to maintain


----------



## derrick (2 Jun 2015)

Late post but. Sunday four of us thought we would go and have some breakfast in Cambridge, A nice breeze blowing us out along with a few showers, made good time getting there, found a nice little cafe, A lovely plate full of scrambled eggs and beans on toast washed down with a nice coffee. had a quick look round then off into the head wind for the ride home, took a bit longer to get home but hey ho, was a nice ride with good company.
https://www.strava.com/activities/315749571


----------



## Glow worm (2 Jun 2015)

Another late post here. This is Saturday's ride but its taken 3 days for the photos to pop up on the pooter from the camera for some reason.

Just 14 miles on familiar territory here in flatlandsville.







A quiet spot at Reach village. A little further along I was really pleased to see a pair of little owls. They didn't hang around for a pic sadly.






Back on the Lodes Way. Still plenty of water on Burwell Fen to keep the wildfowl happy.






Wicken Lode from the rickety wooden bridge.






We only seem to do straight lines here in the flat country. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but its my patch, its quiet and I like it.






I wasn't completely alone though. Good to see lots of fellow riders out.






I chose the ultra-quiet route for the home straight!

258 miles clocked up for May- must do better in June!


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jun 2015)

I lay awake last night, and this morning, planning route options for my ride today. Each was distance, hill and bike defined. In the end I got on the RT-58 and turned right out the end of the road, then followed my nose. Kind of planned to get my metric 50 in today, so headed out along Runnymede Please Grounds, lots going on in preparation for the Magna Carta celebrations in a couple of weeks time, including police dogs and a bomb disposal robot. So far it was all slog into wind, and this continued through Old Windsor and Eton. I stopped at The Goswells, formerly slums back in Victorian times, but now nicely landscaped and home to the Jubilee Fountain.




Haribo's consumed, I continued into the wind towards Legoland, then back along Albert Road with the wind behind me. By the time I reached Old Windsor I'd done less miles than I anticipated, so figured a couple of loops round WGP would do it. Only one thing stood in the way, Priest Hill. Now, I don't do hills well, and this one I have avoided for a year. Every time I have tried it I have had to stop, excluding the one time I did it in 1 go, but I was only 12 years old at the time. Well today I did it again, and didn't even get onto my lowest gear (ok, I was in the next one...). Pleased with myself for that, I continued into the park. At the 22 mile mark I was feeling a bit worn, so a brief stop for cereal bar and onwards. 2 laps of the park and home saw 31.9 miles (51.3km), so that's June in the bag, and 6 months in a row


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> 31.9 miles (51.3km), so that's June in the bag, and 6 months in a row


Well done mate first one to post Junes 50 .Halfway


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Jun 2015)

With yesterdays planned ride wind & rained off I managed to find a two hour window this afternoon to fit in one of the regular midweek routes around the New Forest.

Heading out into what seems like an almost permanent westerly breeze at the moment, I was grateful for the occasional glimpse of sunshine to warm me up as I took the quiet roads around Netley Marsh, Woodlands & Bartley into the forest. After a couple of little climbs in the wooded areas at Minstead & Bolderwood it was into the more open landscape & across to Nomansland before heading for home via Loperwood, Winsor, Cadnam & Ashurst for a 35 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/317373232/


----------



## derrick (3 Jun 2015)

Had a ride out Epping way this morning, The council had decided to mess the roads up by putting down some tar and throwing stones on it, Ripped my tyres to shreds, Will not be going out that way again for a couple of weeks, hopefully the cars would have flattened it all by then. After finding it on the country roads aswell as the main roads i cut the ride short, Not very happy. We will be going out Hertford way tonight, Hopefully they are not doing the same thing. I think it's a ploy to rid the roads off cyclist's in Essex. Will be having a beer at the end of tonight's ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/317343039


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2015)

A reverse ride of yesterdays to pick up my audi doodi from the garage with a quick detour to a local Aldi to see cycling gear was left .picked up a short sleeved top still full price but only 7.99 .Picked the wrong time to use the great central way through town school leaving time .path was full of teenagers with ear phones in. Anyway three miles of dodging teenagers with out any casualties .8.9 miles completed car all fixed and mot passed wallet a bit lighter .Was nice to use the bike rather than used couresty car, bike now first choice of alternative transport


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2015)

Funny commuter riding sort of day today.
I headed the short, direct route to the hospital first off. Kenn had taken the door keys for the first dog walking client of the day, to the hospital with him. A nice nurse popped down with the car key so I could grab the door key and return the car key to him. Then I belted off as fast as I could, up the hill to Cringleford & Eaton and down the Newmarket Road into Norwich. I went down St Stephens Street and around Castle Meadow, always surreal as it's a shared bus lane/bike lane. I know how Gulliver must have felt in the Land of the Giants. Then a quick scoot down Tombland and into the Cathedral grounds where customer lives. I parked my bike in her kitchen and then walked her dogs for an hour.
I was dying for a wee after walking, but client has locked the door from kitchen to hallway (dogs only allowed in kitchen) so I got on my bike and rode 3.75 miles to my Slimming World meeting, where thankfully the loo was vacant. Had the meeting thingy then rode the mile and a smidge home and grabbed some lunch.

12.26 miles all in all in about 55 minutes. A whole 628' of climbing involved today. Not a huge amount but quite a lot for us flatlander types. I took the CX today as SPDs are easier to walk dogs in than road cleats. Oh, my road cleats and cleat covers arrived today as well, so back on the roadie tomorrow (not dog walking, but ready for evening ride)


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jun 2015)

I ventured out for a little 15 mile loop this evening in the sunshine, it's a pity that I felt awful. I can't quite catch my breath at present. My asthma is just about non existent these days but I seem to get a little tickle from it at this time of year.

From Hardwick I went down to Toft then on to Kingston then Great and Little Eversden, over the A603 to Harlton and Haslingfield and then you're quite close to these...













The Cambridge University Mullard Observatory, though I could have that slightly wrong, and they're searching outer space for common ducks, who knows? It's all normal for Cambridge!
On through Barton and along to Comberton where I turned right and treated myself to the vertical slopes of Long Road.

http://www.strava.com/activities/317556683


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2015)

I am off to the Lakes with @Rickshaw Phil a week on Saturday and with recent cycling having been curtailed somewhat due to illness and the dreadful weather, I have set myself a target of 3 hilly rides over the coming 6 days, with increasing lengths.

Tonight was the hilliest 20 miler I can do from my house and some lovely warm evening sunshine for the first time since early April I only needed shorts and t-shirt !!!

I went out to Betton Abbots and then branched off to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound, before climbing up onto Cound Moor and then the very steep climb up Kenley Bank, which I did in my fastest time ever according to Strava segment .

I then turned left and up to Harnage Grange, before turning into the headwind to Harnage and back to Cound, retracing my steps home in reverse.

Legs felt good and 1000ft of climbing in 20 miles felt a good start to my few days of training for the Lakes. I also passed 500 miles for the year so far.

The only annoyance was that the sunshine had brought out the idiotic drivers and 3 times I met traffic coming towards me on narrow lanes, going far too fast, with no intention of stopping and more intention of running me off the road. One woman in a BMW 4x4 missed me by about an inch and so she was gesticulated at, leading to her passenger shouting something incomprehensible down the road at me. Yeh, whatever, do one loser!!!

Next ride planned is Friday, increasing the climbing and distance.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2015)

Unusually, I'm posting today's ride today!

Solo ride this afternoon after babysitting the two grandchildren overnight and this morning. Blimey, I'd forgotten how much time kids need on an minute by minute basis.. 

I took the CX for a jaunt up Cut Throat lane towards Sywell res, then on to Pitsford.






The local library in Holcot was open, but I didn't have room to pick a new book today.
As half term is over, the track around Pitsford Reservoir was fairly quiet for a change, apart from millions of flies!! Luckily, I had had the forethought to wear my buff so I could 'mask up' and avoid eating too many.






Down on the waterline. Nice to see the water levels back up to maximum again.

I did several circuits of the res and then decided to pop into the cafe to grab an ice cream..






Crushed mini egg, with a flake bunged in the top 

On the final ride round, I noticed a trail running down to the water and was pleasantly surprised to find a decent bit of singletrack through tge woods ther, plus a few jumps built up. I was on tye wrong bike for the jumps, but the new trail was great to find!

After this playtime, I headed home via Moulton village.
An enjoyable 30 miles in great (for a rare change) weather...

http://app.strava.com/activities/317424993


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2015)

A minor achievement tonight with my first 5 mile plus ride since my knee problems started.
The strengthening exercises are finally showing some results so although I'm still limited to a maximum of 30 minutes cycling at a time I managed 5.45 miles in 27 minutes at an average speed of 12 mph (another recent best).
So far the knees dont seem to be fighting back, so not a bad day at all!


----------



## Donger (3 Jun 2015)

Wow, @User9609! Have you and @Goonrobes been taking photography lessons from That Satnav lady? Superb shots, both of you.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

@User9609 
More Coo's... looks just.. well.. they look..interested...lol
Stunning pics.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2015)

7 miles today, as I had to mow lawns, pull weeds etc,
_And Drive To My Old Neighborhood In Peoria and Buy a Austro Daimler Ultima For $60. US!_


----------



## derrick (3 Jun 2015)

A much nicer evening ride with friends, 27 miles around Enfield Potters Bar and barnet ended up at our local Pub, the roads are much nicer round our way
https://www.strava.com/activities/317681657


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (3 Jun 2015)

Went to visit my mrs gran today, 6 miles there. Mrs suggested a new route back............. only an extra mile  But I did the route with an extra mile in the same time as the route out. So that's something


----------



## Donger (3 Jun 2015)

Snake Pass: Took @nickyboy's advice and got myself up to Glossop to ride the Snake Pass in both directions while the A road is closed to traffic. A fantastic experience, having the whole road to myself ... particularly on the descents, when you could use all of the road at times to sweep down at speed. Nothing but the sound of bleating lambs, bubbling brooks and birdsong all the way up and over the Snake. Ended up squeezing every ounce of fun I could from this ride by starting in Glossop and riding the steep side first, doing a loop of the lovely Edale valley (with very steep climb out again, followed by a descent of a great gorge into Castleton, before re-tracing my steps past the Ladybower reservoir and back over the Snake via the longer, gentler climb, but into a stiff headwind. Thoroughly shattered by the time I finished, but 47.1 miles of wonderful cycling in the High Peak, and my first experience of the Pennines. I'll be back. Some photos:- 

Road Closed (Glossop):





Me at the top .... courtesy of one of a friendly group of cyclists from a club in Sheffield:-





Descending the pass:-





In Edale:-





The climb back out of edale:-





(Had to stop more than once:-





Gorge above Castleton:




Ladybower Reservoir:-




Back over the Snake.... View of Glossop:-




The pass will be closed until the 14th June, so you've all got a chance to ride it yet. Thoroughly recommended. One of the best rides I've done in England.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Spartak (4 Jun 2015)

Last night I rode out to watch the cyclo cross at Oldbury Court. 
Got there early & managed to ride some of the course as well ;-)

Some pictures from the event ...


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jun 2015)

Nice commute today with an extra loop taking in the Cambridge Alps

Had a Barn Owl for company coming out of Ely probably as close as I've been to a wild one.

https://www.strava.com/activities/317909081


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2015)

Donger said:


> Snake Pass: Took @nickyboy's advice and got myself up to Glossop to ride the Snake Pass in both directions while the A road is closed to traffic. A fantastic experience, having the whole road to myself ... particularly on the descents, when you could use all of the road at times to sweep down at speed. Nothing but the sound of bleating lambs, bubbling brooks and birdsong all the way up and over the Snake. Ended up squeezing every ounce of fun I could from this ride by starting in Glossop and riding the steep side first, doing a loop of the lovely Edale valley (with very steep climb out again, followed by a descent of a great gorge into Castleton, before re-tracing my steps past the Ladybower reservoir and back over the Snake via the longer, gentler climb, but into a stiff headwind. Thoroughly shattered by the time I finished, but 47.1 miles of wonderful cycling in the High Peak, and my first experience of the Pennines. I'll be back. Some photos:-
> 
> Road Closed (Glossop):
> View attachment 90664
> ...



Well done on your ride. The climb out of the Edale valley is called Mam Nick and is one of the hardest in the Peak District. The gorge you went down is Winnats Pass, just about the hardest climb in the area (and a rather terrifying descent). I'm off for a ride over the Snake today so hope I enjoy it as much as you obviously did


----------



## gbb (4 Jun 2015)

Such a nice day, driving to work this morning had me wishing I was commuting again.
Anyway, home, straight out while the sun's still out, a quick 17 miles , Pboro, Whittlesea, Pboro. Side/headwind outgoing but still managed to sustain 18mph for several miles. Side/tailwind homeward, 20 mph cruising at times, worked hard but within myself, got the lungs working....averaged 16.1mph over the 17 miles and happily wasnt flagging toward the end.
Then it occured to me while I was happily looking at my computer....Its highly unlikely ive done 500 miles TOTAL in the last 3 years. Christ, I used to do 3 to 4000 each year.


----------



## theloafer (4 Jun 2015)

as it was raining last sunday(the darlo 50) I gave it a miss  so today I thought lets get it done  with my friends (the rocks)....ended up doing 69 miles what with the ride from home and back...longest ride this year  and I am totally nacked  

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/794122357


----------



## Saluki (4 Jun 2015)

I had been looking forward to a ride all day today but, when it came down to it, I didn't really fancy it and the early work finish (3pm ish) didn't materialise into a ride until gone 6pm. Well, I say 6pm, a quarter to 7 really.
We had no idea where to go so we said that we'd take the CX bikes and wander down towards the city and make it up as we go from there. We rode down the Marriotts Way, followed the cycle paths in. Stopped and chatted to @StickBouncer and cuddled his dogs, then carried on along the riverside path to a flight of steps. Shoulder the bikes and took them up. Losing weight is all well and good but my bike is dead uncomfy on my rather bony shoulder now I've lost the padding. I have a bruise!
Anyway, we got on the road on Riverside Road and pedalled as fast as possible to the lights where we sat and waited like good cyclists for them to change. Through the new trading and shopping area an up the hill to the tight bend where King Street Joins and was nearly taken out by some numpty with P plates on. I yelled my head off at him and he backed right off, thankfully. When he did pass, it was a very close pass. Maybe he can't see day-glo yellow tops. 

From there we headed to Whittlingham and did a lap of the broad. They have put loose chippings and gravel down in several places there so we did just the one lap and then rode up Whittlingham Lane and went under the A47 and got on the road that says "No Through road to Kirby Bedon" There is a way through. Local route for local people. Up the hill, down the other side and back up again then down. Turned right and up the hill at the far end and headed towards Norwich. We had a nice chat with a another cyclist at the junction. He wasn't quite sure where he was as he was new to the area. We told him about the cyclepath back to Trowse and Norwich rather than going straight on and ending up on a 3 lane nightmare of a road. We tried to stay within sight of him so he could see the turning. Again, local paths for local people. The path through the stinging nettles at the end of that road, was interesting in shorts. It brought us out near the visitors centre at Whittlingham and we headed home along the Lakenham cycle path, past Hall Road and the old Cattlemarket, then down through Eaton and past the golf club and then Bluebell Lane and got a shift on as we had forgotten lights. It was still daylight but the sun was low and the cars had lights on so we thought that we should shift our bums.

My garmin device says that we have climbed 333 metres. Once plugged in to my laptop, it says 555 feet. I feel cheated! 22.1 miles in a gentle hour and 55 mins. Great fun. I am ahead for the month and ahead for the year now, so chuffed with that.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jun 2015)

Big summer sky above Rochdale this afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jun 2015)

Well, I blame @nickyboy! He planted an idea in the minds of local CycleChatters about the joys of riding a Snake Pass (just about) closed to traffic and the idea took hold.

The sun was shining today and the wind was not as bad as it has been recently so I decided to do a 'Snake sandwich' - Snake Pass from the Glossop side, sandwiched between ascents/descents of Holme Moss from both directions. Now these are both pretty big hills ... Holme Moss goes up to 524 metres and Snake Pass to 512 metres.

The ride nuked my back, and also that of my pal Bill who accompanied me. My heart, lungs and legs were up to the job but my back, neck and arms screamed for mercy!

The route got changed on the way to avoid one steep climb, and this is what we ended up doing: Todmorden, Mytholmroyd, Scout Road, Sowerby village, Triangle, Ripponden, Ripponden Bank, Barkisland, Stainland, Outlane, Scapegoat Hill, Slaithwaite, Meltham, Digley Reservoir, Holmbridge, Holme Moss, Woodhead, Torside, Glossop, Snake Pass, Glossop, Torside, Woodhead, Holme Moss. Holmbridge, Digley Reservoir, Meltham, Marsden, Pole Moor, Deanhead, Ringstone Edge reservoir, Booth Wood reservoir, Pike End, Baitings reservoir, A58, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Todmorden.

144 km (90 miles), 3,500 metres (11,500 ft) of climbing in total, some of it very steep, in one case*** so steep that my legs buckled and I was forced to walk!

Elevation profile:






Ouch! 

***The really nasty climb on the West Yorkshire Cycle Route up from Marsden at about 102 km on the profile above. You turn left up under the railway line, left again and the road kicks up, gets steeper round a bend, and then as your legs are getting frazzled by the 20-ish% gradient, you grovel round a tight right hand bend and the road rears up even more steeply, to at least 25%. The road is too narrow for much zigzagging and there is a cobbled strip down the centre anyway which puts me off even attempting to try! 

I am worried about the risk of snapping the chain when giving maximum effort on the climb. I have thoughts of an unplanned genitals-to-top-tube interface!

Maybe I'll give the climb another go towards the end of the summer, but I think I would have to get another 5 kilos off my weight and be significantly fitter than I am now to stand a chance of avoiding the 'walk of shame'. Mind you, I would be skipping about 60 km and a lot of climbing next time.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jun 2015)

Wow @ColinJ some big hills there!


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jun 2015)

I had an eventful ride today.

With Velothon Wales coming up a week Sunday, and my climbing still horribly sub par, and not really having done enough mileage this year at all to be putting my flaky body through such challenges, I felt I really needed to head out and do some miles AND hills.

Despite the best advice of the bike fitter who said I should do plenty of small rides to acclimatise to the new setup after my bike fit last week, I went and attempted a 70 miler taking in much of the RideLondon route...

Dressed in my new gear bought for the 3 big rides coming up, and my knee support on my left knee just as a precaution, off I went.

And everything was going fairly swimmingly in some rather nice sunshine until mile 18 when I came off.

So heading wide round a roundabout I went to the left as I usually do to clear traffic, but there was a ridge between the middle lane and the filter lane coming from Cobham, as I crossed it I realised there may well be fast moving traffic behind me so attempted to cross the ridge again, at a slower speed, back to let the traffic flow. Front wheel went straight over, rear wheel went "nah" and threw me off the bike. It was a pretty similar accident to my tramline incident some time ago.

In this picture I would have been coming round and heading straight to my position with the camera...






Quickly checking the bike (was ok) then my leg (not too ok) I remembered there was a Halfords close by. Went in and asked for some wipes, and they very generously gave me access to their bathroom, medical kits and wipes.

It was sore, but fortunately nothing at all broken. My right wrist hurt quite a bit, and I knocked the inside of my left leg, but the most visible effect was the knee area.






If this had been a recreational ride I probably would have turned coat and gone home, but this wasn't a fun ride dammit! Decided to carry on...

It was 5 miles later, while I was rather uniquely overtaking 2 road cyclists near Ripley when I realised I hadn't started the Garmin since Halfords.






Onwards and upwards. Specifically Newlands Corner hill, when my chain fell off the big cassette cog.






For those that know Newlands, during the steep section there is a left hander. Well it happened 50 yards after the bend, and with no pavement to sort it out, and cars screaming at 50 mph round the bend it was nappy time. Getting started again wasn't easy either!

Reaching the top, I needed some relaxation to ease the woes. So some photos and a cuppa!
















The Newlands descent is normally fun, but there were an inordinate number of German built 4x4s wanting to skim me as close as possible when I should have been safer by being in the middle of the road.

Onto Leith Hill and felt it was a struggle, stopped for a quick breather twice and didn't really feel like I was anywhere close to 2013.

At the top, another breather and photo.






Must say, every descent from this point on was pretty painful on the right wrist. Was generally ok, but the bumps at speed were not nice. Was certainly feeling this far more than my leg.

Through to Dorking was uneventful, although I did feel the first twinges of cramp in my left leg (always my left leg!)

Had another cuppa at Rykers at the bottom of Box Hill as I needed a water fill up, then onto Box Hill.

When my chain fell off again.






Stupidly I hadn't looked at the L screw after Newlands, and it was fine at Leith so.. Anyway, made an adjustment, and seemed to fix it. I think the crash maybe knocked the dérailleur out of position slightly, as this had already been fixed weeks ago. Strangley post crash, while I had these issues, the shifting generally seemed much better!

Knowing my time up there was already crud, I stopped where the squiggles on the road are, and took a photo, which I don't normally do.






The rest of the ride through Leatherhead, Oxshott, Esher, Kingston and back home was pretty uneventful. I seemed to be riding ok on the flat, Kingston hill felt a bit rough, but came home very happy I managed to complete the route, especially with the incidents. Rule 5 was definitely invoked.

The knee held up, though I'd be lying if I wasn't concerned by a few little twinges every now and then near the end. The new gear wasn't torn or marked by the fall and the footbeds in my shoes seemed a natural fit.

Then I loaded up my Garmin to the website and Strava.






First thing I noticed was a PB up Leith Hill! Despite two stops and feeling meh, it was the single best time I've ever done up it! I knocked 1 minute 12 seconds off my previous best, and I've been up it without stopping before!

Then scrolling through I saw the rest on a well ridden route. 15 PB's, 21 2nd best and 15 3rd best personal times.

I never imagined getting even close to one top 3 or 4 times at any point.

One of the biggest changes apart from the bike after the fit, and being back on clipless pedals, was my riding position, where I was told I was too upright, and I should relax the arms more, and push the shoulders back. I spent quite a bit of time focussing on doing this, as it wasn't natural to me yet. The combination seems to have helped massively though, and I do wonder what I could have got up Newlands and Box Hill had it not been for the facepalm moments.

Dead chuffed. Now just need to get something to help the achey wrist tomorrow. Open to suggestions.

69.3 miles recorded, 5 miles missing, 3,671ft climbed at 14.2mph.

https://app.strava.com/activities/318412511


----------



## contadino (5 Jun 2015)

Thermometer teetering around 38 - 39 degrees with a nice warm breeze. A long telephone call with a client who can't make his mind up, and it being Friday, the sensible thing seemed to squeeze in a 25 km loop in an hour and 5 minutes. I've just named the route 'Cedar Circuit' on Endo because it seems to pass an inordinate number of cedar trees. Early afternoon really is the best time to sample their perfume.


----------



## Archeress (5 Jun 2015)

I set out today to cycle my own version of a ride that is published in a leaflet by South Gloucestershire Council. The version in the leaflet did a loop through Winterbourne but did not pass through Bradley Stoke, where I live, so I cut out the loop. I cycled North up through Itchington and Tytherington and then past through the prison at Ley Hill. Up to this point my average speed was quite reasonable, but after Ley Hill I turned West and into the wind which was considerable. The return trip came through Rockhampton and Oldbury-on-Severn (with views of the nuclear power station, boy didn't I pick a scenic route with 2 prisons and a power station on route!), then Littleton-on-Severn before turning towards home and started to climb again.

I decided not to stop at the garden centre at Ley Hill, and not seeing another opportunity didn't stop other than for an occasional breather. At times it did feel a bit like some sort of punishment.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/318877675/overview

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jun 2015)

The sun came out so I went cocking about, in Cocking.

https://www.strava.com/activities/318950370


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2015)

An appointment on Monday and poor weather on Tuesday meant that I've done 3 commutes on the bike this week but they've been good ones:

Wednesday I did an extended ride in to work going via Acton Burnell, Cressage and Wroxeter in nice sunshine and with a wind direction that helped most of the way. After yet more tinkering with the set up of the bike (very fine adjustments now) I enjoyed a good run home even though it was against the wind the whole way.

Thursday was a nicer and calmer day. I went on the usual short route as far as Atcham where finding myself with a bit of time to spare I went through Attingham Park which was looking especially nice in the sunshine.
For the return trip I took my even shorter route down the main road which was nice and fast but unfortunately the sunshine seems to have brought out lots of aggressive drivers out which spoiled it a bit. The wind direction (southerly) was a big help for the last couple of miles of fast cruising which brought the smile back to my face.

Today I decided to use the Raleigh and avoid the main roads as much as possible so did an extended ride in via Porthill, The Quarry, Sundorne, Uffington and Upton Magna. This was very pleasant and made me wonder why anyone would want to be cooped up in a metal box on such a morning.
The trip home was against quite a strong wind so was slow and hard work, but the set up changes seem to have worked and the strained knee feels fine. I realised later that I passed 2000 miles for the year to date on the way home this evening. It's a small thing, but I feel quite glad I was on the Raleigh for this milestone.

Roughly 71 miles added to the tally over the last three days.

Some snaps from this week:





I always appreciate the views to the Long Mynd when riding this way, but especially when it's nice like this.





Idyllic riding through Attingham Park on Thursday. (The yellow is buttercups.)





Another shot in the park, looking up the drive to the hall


----------



## LarryDuff (5 Jun 2015)

Got rained on and a puncture on the way in to work this morning. Battled 20+ mph winds on way home. Winds are meant to be twice as strong tomorrow. I might wait til Sunday before I go out again.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2015)

LarryDuff said:


> Got rained on and a puncture on the way in to work this morning. Battled 20+ mph winds on way home. Winds are meant to be twice as strong tomorrow. I might wait til Sunday before I go out again.


Have a like for telling us about it, but commiserations for the less than ideal ride. 2015 seems to be the year of wind - will it ever ease off?


----------



## Littgull (5 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I blame @nickyboy! He planted an idea in the minds of local CycleChatters about the joys of riding a Snake Pass (just about) closed to traffic and the idea took hold.
> 
> The sun was shining today and the wind was not as bad as it has been recently so I decided to do a 'Snake sandwich' - Snake Pass from the Glossop side, sandwiched between ascents/descents of Holme Moss from both directions. Now these are both pretty big hills ... Holme Moss goes up to 524 metres and Snake Pass to 512 metres.
> 
> ...


Crikey, that's a very impressive ride, Colin. A brilliant route too, covering a lot of the places we talked about last Saturday. Hats off to you and absolute confirmation of your return to super fitness! I have to admit to being a little envious as I would love to have joined you but unfortunately current work commitments made that impossible. The Cheshire 200km will seem like a 'stroll in the park' to you after what you've just ridden.


----------



## gavgav (5 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Have a like for telling us about it, but commiserations for the less than ideal ride. 2015 seems to be the year of wind - will it ever ease off?


I bloody hope so! I've been blown all over the place on this evenings ride, more like November!


----------



## gavgav (5 Jun 2015)

My second of 3 planned hilly rides this week, which, after the 1 day Shropshire Summer Heatwave passed through yesterday, was again into a ridiculous very strong South to South Westerly headwind for a good proportion of the ride. At least the sun was out, but that seems to have brought the idiotic drivers out in force this week. We'd had emails galore at work today, telling us to avoid certain roads due to crashes and I'm not surprised with the standard of driving I witnessed this evening. Unfortunately there were also a couple of numptys on bikes I'm afraid to say , more about them later.

I decided to head down to Cardington, for the first time in 2015 and some proper climbing. Took my usual route through Bayston Hill, where I was almost going backwards due to the wind and also encountered 1st idiot, going up Lyth Hill road, who gave me lots of room which was great, but not for the chap in a Range Rover, coming the other way, who had to brake sharply and swerve to avoid a head on collision . After a brief friendly exchange with the chap in the Range Rover, where we shook our heads at each other and discussed the standard of driving on the roads these days, we went our separate ways and I reached the top of the hill feeling rather windswept. 

Descending I had to pull in for a Combine and 6 tractor with trailer convoy coming up the hill  before continuing to Exfords Green. I then took the Stapleton road and encountered idiots 2 and 3 of the ride, chap in Nissan Navara going way to fast on a narrow bend and skidding into the bank to avoid me (serves him right) and then woman in red roller skate doing about 50 in the 30mph limit Stapleton village, on my side of the road . I was quite glad to get to dads and have 15 mins chatting to him and calming down a bit.

I continued down to Longnor, and then crawled along in the wind to where the steep climb up Folly Bank begins. Luckily the wind was behind me as I turned to begin the long arduous climb up, but I made it in 1 go .

I was then just starting the enjoyable descent down the other side, to round the 1st bend and find a cyclist climbing up on my side of the road , just as I was about to shout oy, he looked up in horror and moved out of my path! Then about a minute later I turned off at Gretton, and met numpty cyclist number 2, again on my side of the road, but it's narrower here and so I had to swerve and pass him on the wrong side. Had I just teleported to France??

Anyhow, thankfully things calmed down a bit as I flew to Plaish, with a tailwind, but then took some new territory from there up to Broome and boy does it climb back up there!! 

There were some lovely views of the Clee Hill and Ludlow areas though










Made it to the top and then headed into the lovely undulating Ruckley valley, passing what I think is the best view in Shropshire, just before Acton Burnell, where you can see for miles and miles towards the Stretton Hills, Welsh Mountains, etc. I've tried to take a picture of it before, but my camera doesn't do it justice.

I then took a regular route back home through Pitchford (idiot 4 passing me around a bend with about an inch to spare), Cantlop and Betton Abbots.

There is a short section on the busy A458 and idiot number 5 was encountered here. I tend to go straight over the roundabout, at the end of the busy road, and then take the cycle path into Sutton Farm, and as I approached the roundabout a knob in a BMW passed me on the right and turned left across my path onto Oteley Rd. Just about finished me off with that one.

Arrived home, glad to still be in one piece, having done 29.2 miles and 1650ft of climbing. I also passed the 3000 mile mark on this bike.

Had a shower and then half way through cooking my tea we had a powercut that lasted an hour and necessitated a trip to the chippy for tea!


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 Jun 2015)

Rode a mile to the allotment-arrived home at 1-00pm about 5 minutes before a Mother and father of a storm that blew up my broadband hub!
I shall ride over the week-end!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2015)

gavgav said:


> My second of 3 planned hilly rides this week, which, after the 1 day Shropshire Summer Heatwave passed through yesterday, was again into a ridiculous very strong South to South Westerly headwind for a good proportion of the ride. At least the sun was out, but that seems to have brought the idiotic drivers out in force this week. We'd had emails galore at work today, telling us to avoid certain roads due to crashes and I'm not surprised with the standard of driving I witnessed this evening. Unfortunately there were also a couple of numptys on bikes I'm afraid to say , more about them later.
> 
> I decided to head down to Cardington, for the first time in 2015 and some proper climbing. Took my usual route through Bayston Hill, where I was almost going backwards due to the wind and also encountered 1st idiot, going up Lyth Hill road, who gave me lots of room which was great, but not for the chap in a Range Rover, coming the other way, who had to brake sharply and swerve to avoid a head on collision . After a brief friendly exchange with the chap in the Range Rover, where we shook our heads at each other and discussed the standard of driving on the roads these days, we went our separate ways and I reached the top of the hill feeling rather windswept.
> 
> ...


Quite eventful then? 

This Range Rover..... It wasn't black with a personal number plate by chance? Idiot number 1 may have just run our local magistrate off the road.


----------



## robjh (5 Jun 2015)

On Thursday (which is still yesterday - just) I left work in Coventry about 4.30 and rode north-east through Leicestershire as far as Melton Mowbray. The temperatures were still up near 20°C when I left and stayed warm right till I got home at 10.30 that night.
I went through Brinklow and Monks Kirby first of all, then crossed the A5 to Ullesthorpe, then through Dunton Bassett and across to Great Glen. The Charnwood hills framed my left hand horizon for much of the way and somewhere below in the middle was Leicester but I barely glimpsed it. The best and hilliest countryside lay north of the A6 however, and I followed little roads to Gaulby and Billesdon, then a bit of B-road to Tilton on the Hill, where the land suddenly drops away northwards. I met a group of Syston Wheelers struggling southwards up the hill, and funnily enough i saw the same club at the same spot around the same time last year.
I then switched back to minor roads for a bit and descended via Halstead and Burrough on the Hill, and rode into Melton at about 8.10, in comfortable time to catch the 8.30 Birmingham train. It was 52 miles to that point.
I left the train at Nuneaton just after 9, and finished the day with a brisk 21 miles back to my weekday quarters. It was a beautiful evening with long lingering light and bright orange in the western sky well after 10pm. I arrived back buzzing and cooked myself a meal and drank a gallon of tea before I felt ready for bed.

View from Tilton on the Hill





The iron age Burrough hill fort


----------



## Andy_R (5 Jun 2015)

Our ride today....28 scouts, 3 leaders, from Consett to Ushaw Moor in God's own County (Durham) along old disused railway lines. 1 hour, 35 minutes of glorious sunshine, light headwinds and chewable flying insects.


----------



## gavgav (5 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Quite eventful then?
> 
> This Range Rover..... It wasn't black with a personal number plate by chance? Idiot number 1 may have just run our local magistrate off the road.


It was an older style one, dark green I think, but wouldn't be 100% sure on that


----------



## BigAl68 (6 Jun 2015)

I had a lovely ride yesterday out on the steel bike. I left Bath and headed to Bristol along the cycle path. I was early enough to jump the barriers as they are resurfacing a section so avoided the A road detour. 

Picked my mate in Bristol and we headed out along the portway. Over the river Avon on the M5 Bridge and then up to Portishead for a coffee. 

We then took the strade bianchi back along the river to Bristol stopping at the harbourside for beers. It was warm and sunny and there only half a dozen cyclists seen all morning.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/319385746

A gentle recovery ride.





A floating seven star hotel.





Bit windy, but quite nice.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2015)

Popped over to Banbury yesterday, M40 was total gridlock man. Pleased to be on a bicycle.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2015)

This mornings ride..
After a stupid o'clock finish this morning due to Friday traffic, I thought I might not get the opportunity to take advantage of the pleasant weather before today's shift...







This is how late I finished....Great to see the crack of dawn on the drive how from an afternoon shift <yawn>

I only managed a short ride around The Washlands and back. Still, all miles are good miles 






11 miles in warm weather with a blustery wind. Off to w*rk again in a few minutes.. Booooo 

https://www.strava.com/activities/319387411


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2015)

Only a short one today but i was multi tasking, riding, shopping, being gentle with a sore right knee and gathering photos for the photo challenge.





She is not impressed as breakfast had not been served yet.





A glorious day to ride along the seafront. We are very blessed with great cycle paths here.




Past Walmer Castle.




Along through Sandwich Bay and all the golf courses. This is the Royal Cinque Ports course.



Into lovely Sandwich where the French Market was on








back towards home through Worth




and finally a quick pit stop at The Crown in Finglesham. Well i had been taking photo's of pubs all morning so i thought i should at least stop at one


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Only a short one today but i was multi tasking, riding, shopping, being gentle with a sore right knee and gathering photos for the photo challenge.
> 
> View attachment 90894
> 
> ...


You have a deeply unimpressed cat, be wary of leaving anything remotely fleshy, or inflate able on show.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> You have a deeply unimpressed cat, be wary of leaving anything remotely fleshy, or inflate able on show.


She was even more unimpressed half an hour later as i put her flea drops on . Nearly 6hrs later she remains unimpressed.


----------



## Simontm (6 Jun 2015)

So bike is back with the new wheels but because I haven't ridden in anger for a week, thought I'd give the hills a miss - so of course, after going through Sunbury-Staines-Windsor, I thought heading back via Windsor Great Park-Virginia Water-Longcross was a sensible way to avoid any hill strains 
Nice ride out skimmed a couple of group rides through Lower Sunbury as I'm trying to push average speed up before August by keeping above 15mph. Of course after passing there's that moment of prayer when you hope they won't pass you in a couple of minute leaving you looking like a right nana.
Windsor was very busy thanks to the road works at the Great Park and only had to climb out of the saddle once on the way back towards Weybridge, Walton then home.
Couple of pics at Windsor Great Park


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> She was even more unimpressed half an hour later as i put her flea drops on . Nearly 6hrs later she remains unimpressed.


Ohh you are sooooooo dead .


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jun 2015)

Simontm said:


> So bike is back with the new wheels but because I haven't ridden in anger for a week, thought I'd give the hills a miss - so of course, after going through Sunbury-Staines-Windsor, I thought heading back via Windsor Great Park-Virginia Water-Longcross was a sensible way to avoid any hill strains
> Nice ride out skimmed a couple of group rides through Lower Sunbury as I'm trying to push average speed up before August by keeping above 15mph. Of course after passing there's that moment of prayer when you hope they won't pass you in a couple of minute leaving you looking like a right nana.
> Windsor was very busy thanks to the road works at the Great Park and only had to climb out of the saddle once on the way back towards Weybridge, Walton then home.
> Couple of pics at Windsor Great Park
> ...


The road works at the Great park are a massive ball ache, even for a cyclist. Most people in cars, seem to be taking it easy through the 'escape route'. Some aren't though. Especially the guy in the Bentley who didn't like the fact I made better progress than him, but that's a whole 'nother thing.


----------



## Simontm (6 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> The road works at the Great park are a massive ball ache, even for a cyclist. Most people in cars, seem to be taking it easy through the 'escape route'. Some aren't though. Especially the guy in the Bentley who didn't like the fact I made better progress than him, but that's a whole 'nother thing.


Well behaved this morning to the point that I had to usher through a couple of the more timid passers in case they caused an even greater tailback


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jun 2015)

Target Junes metric half century . Out in sunny but windy conditions( sod of wind I had enough of you).Out through Newtown Linford and up Ulverscroft lane heading to Polly Botts climb . Just at the bottom I got overtaken by enough cyclist and enough two guys just in front ,so we had a bit of a hill climb race . I lost but got my strava pb so all wasn't lost .At the top we all went different ways I headed down priory lane and then up the climb and headed out to beacon crossroads ,swung a left and out to Oaks in Charnwood and up that climb and on to Mount St Bernards Abbey .Down Swannymote rd and out towards Belton and turned back into Shepshed and back along Charley rd back towards Beacon hill but went right at the t junction and headed back out to Whitwell rd down that to to crossroads at the top of Polly Botts .Went right here and headed out to Thornton down pass the reservoir and back to Mark field .Stopped to talk to a work colleague who was at work at the side of the road he offered to swap places me do the job him ride the bike ,thought about and said NO 
Headed home through Newtown Linford .33.4 miles done at 13.5 mph 2100 feet of climbing and Junes metric half century done lovely ride even with the wind loads of cyclists out and about


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

Up at 04:30 and out of the house at 05:30. Was chilly at that time of the morning so woolly gloves, bikesters and a windstopper were in order. For once I had mapped out a route and I was going to follow it.

There were three aims for today's ride. 1) Go to Hallaton to take a photo of a foot bridge going over a stream to the church; 2) Take a photo for the cycling photo challenge (your bike and a pub); 3) Do the June imperial.

So I set off and get to Hallaton after about 30 miles only to realise the bridge isn't in this village but in Medbourne a few miles away  Luckily Medbourne was on the route anyway so got the picture






Before I got to Hallaton something reminded me of @vernon, not sure what it was:






After a few more miles I found a pub to photograph:






Yes it is the Red Lion and it is at...............






At around 65 miles I stopped at a Co-op and had a can of coke and bought a bottle of water to refill one of my bottles. By now the woolly gloves had been consigned to the back pocket and at this stop I took off the windstopper and bikesters and slung them in the stowaway rucksack I carry with me.

Whole ride was in beautiful sunshine but was very very windy, that combined with being knackered from the commuting this week made it a hard ride, but with 105 miles on the clock and the above photos I had achieved my aims for the day.

Saw lots and lots of cyclists out today, even managed to go by a few of them 

https://www.strava.com/activities/319435548


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Popped over to Banbury yesterday, M40 was total gridlock man. Pleased to be on a bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 90883


Oh look and you bought an orange chain to go with your bike. Been in the fettling thread recently?


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Up at 04:30 and out of the house at 05:30. Was chilly at that time of the morning so woolly gloves, bikesters and a windstopper were in order. For once I had mapped out a route and I was going to follow it.
> 
> There were three aims for today's ride. 1) Go to Hallaton to take a photo of a foot bridge going over a stream to the church; 2) Take a photo for the cycling photo challenge (your bike and a pub); 3) Do the June imperial.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of hare pie, as long as there are no hairs in my pie.


----------



## Dark46 (6 Jun 2015)

Well what a great ride with @Donger, I arrived at the meeting point early so I was watching the seagulls feeding their chicks on the KFC roof.

Well he turned up spot on time at we set off. The weather was great dry and not too hot. 

As we hit the A40 towards Chepstow we realised it was going to be a windy ride ti the Severn Bridge. 

We took it in turns being infront as I did act as a small wind jammer to @Donger s amazement. So it was all systems go.

For those who haven't done the bridge loop it up and down with not much flat. In the hills I pulled away from @Donger and then waited for him at certain points. The hills that I was dredging really never bothered me to my amazement. 

We stopped in Newnham for a few pics then off again. The ride was going well apart from the fact the wind felt to me as though I might cramp up in my calf's.

The views across the Severn were amazing and on a bike you can really appreciate them. 

Things were going really well until @Donger wanted to turn off before Chepstow to go to the Wye bridge for some photos. Then he noticed a sign saying Wye bridge shut! Well put a end to that so we carried straight to Chepstow. 

Once there it was another to take a picture of the castle. 

Then it was straight up the hill, I wasn't looking forward to this one! We I surprised myself as it didn't get out the saddle on the way up. Sods law when in Wales it rains. lol

Leaving Chepstow behind and leaving for the bridge @Donger decided to dismount while crossing the last road before the bridge, then remounted after crossing only to fall off as as he was still in top gear. I couldn't get my camera out in time before he was up and back in the saddle. 

On the Severn Bridge we both took action photos as I haven't got any of me on the bike on the move.

From here everything was going well until on the A38 at Falfield I heard a ping only for a spoke to go on me. This was about 20 miles before the end of the ride. From here I struggled to keep up with the old diesel engine that is @Donger. with the wheel moving slight the back brake was rubbing and I found it hard going. My legs were really starting to ache. Then I thought if I loosened the rear brake other might help. But being the numpty that I am I only thought of it after 15 miles!

I was struggling with what to do as I was thinking that I wasn't going to make my goal of 65 miles on my first full day of being 50 yrs old. 

Well we had a bit more rain on the Longley Loop but it was welcome.

Well all in all a great ride with some PB'S that I didn't expect especially as the spoke had gone at that point. 

66.5 miles and over 2,000 ft of climbing. So that's another goal with another ride of over 100KM done. Next time I have some new goals. 

This one is my longest ride ever so really pleased. Thanks must go to @Donger for suggesting the ride and I look forward to the next one we do. I doubt the weather will be so kind next time.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Oh look and you bought an orange chain to go with your bike. Been in the fettling thread recently?



That's a Goldie Lookin' Chain, std issue


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I blame @nickyboy! He planted an idea in the minds of local CycleChatters about the joys of riding a Snake Pass (just about) closed to traffic and the idea took hold.
> 
> The sun was shining today and the wind was not as bad as it has been recently so I decided to do a 'Snake sandwich' - Snake Pass from the Glossop side, sandwiched between ascents/descents of Holme Moss from both directions. Now these are both pretty big hills ... Holme Moss goes up to 524 metres and Snake Pass to 512 metres.
> 
> ...


It has taken me a little while but I have sussed it! All you hooligans ploughing up and down Snake Pass will cause the road surface to rapidly deteriorate, thus forcing the local authority into a " Forth Bridge" scenario of never ending repairs!
I don't expect it will ever open to vehicular traffic again! Brilliant!!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Whole ride was in beautiful sunshine but was very very windy, that combined with being knackered from the commuting this week made it a hard ride, but with 105 miles on the clock and the above photos I had achieved my aims for the day.


Agree about the windy .Did you wave going past my house . if you did I ignored you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jun 2015)

13 rider said:


> Agree about the windy .Did you wave going past my house . if you did I ignored you



Actually I did give a nod towards your house


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> It has taken me a little while but I have sussed it! All you hooligans ploughing up and down Snake Pass will cause the road surface to rapidly deteriorate, thus forcing the local authority into a " Forth Bridge" scenario of never ending repairs!
> I don't expect it will ever open to vehicular traffic again! Brilliant!!


We did see quite a lot other cyclists going up and down, especially considering that it was early afternoon on a weekday.

The repairs on the Glossop side were being done to a length of retaining wall stopping the road falling off the hillside!


----------



## Saluki (6 Jun 2015)

Out on the CXs today. After work, the sun was shining and I couldn't face boiling my head in a lid so we rode up the Marriotts Way to Whitwell Station, where we stopped for coffee & Carrot Cake (first bit of cake since February) and then rode back again.
23.01 miles in a couple of hours.

Lots and lots of cyclists out and about today, horse riders and dog walkers too. It's great to see so many people using the Marriotts.

We rode in bibs and tee shirts. Sod lycra on a day like today. I am going down the sports shop to price up some baggy padded shorts for non-roadie days.


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Jun 2015)

With next weeks Wales Velothon in mind I opted to go to work for a while this morning & keep it local & flat(ish) for this afternoons ride. 

Setting off after an early lunch, it was yet another westerly wind blowing as I headed up the New Forest through the less touristy villages of Furzley, Landford & Lover to the the northern tip before turning west through Hale & Woodgreen & on to the more popular parts of Godshill & North Gorley.

So far I'd been fairly lucky with the wind as the route had been fairly tree lined, which offered at least a little shelter, but that was all to change once I'd passed through the tourist mecca that is Burley. The road south was open moorland with no protection & on at least two occasions there were messy pants moments as sudden gusts of cross wind very nearly put me in a ditch so it was a great relief when the road finally took a easterly direction & a tail wind for the next ten miles or so through Brockenhurst & onto Beaulieu & then home via Colbury.

The wind & more than a few close passes on what would appear to have been "drive like a dick" day made this not the most enjoyable ride of late but another 54 miles in the bank & I live to ride another day!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/319576651


----------



## Donger (6 Jun 2015)

I did a dumb thing and left it too late to get my application in for this month's audax. That left me scrambling to find a suitable alternative ride for my Metric Century a Month Challenge ride. After a bit of head scratching and flicking through my calendar I decided to stick with the original planned audax date but fall back on this old chestnut, known locally as the "Bridge and Back". (Sorry I couldn't do the "Over the Hills and Far Away" ride with you, @jembullo. Hope you enjoyed it).

When I asked @Dark46 if he fancied the "Bridge and Back", he seemed keen, so we decided to get up early today and ride Gloucester-Chepstow-Gloucester, taking in the Severn Bridge on the way. I hadn't planned on still aching from head to foot from my Snake Pass ride, though, and really had to ease myself into this one. Was very stiff for the first 10-15 miles, but loosened up nicely after that, and, apart from suffering up most of the hills, I managed to keep to a 15-16mph pace on the flat all day like a metronome. By the time we got to Chepstow (against the wind all the way) failure was not an option, as we still had to get our backsides home again.



Decided to record the crossing of the Severn with photos as evidence of my Challenge ride, in the absence of any Strava data. Fortunately I hadn't yet handed over my camera to @Dark46 before I did a slow motion right flip with pike.(Made the rookie error of starting off up a slope while still in top gear, and ended up tasting tarmac!!!) I was quite pleased with this shot he got of me:




I returned the favour and got a few shots of @Dark46 on the bridge ...... Don't want to make him too big-headed, but in most of them he was a blur.




Oh well. Signing off for a nap now. This might have been my easiest 100km ride of the Challenge so far, but coming hard on the heels of a 47 miler in the Peak District, the cumulative effect is now catching up with me. Enjoy the sunny weather everyone. Cheers, _Donger. _


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jun 2015)

A rare non-rural ride here today for me. Agreed to help out at a thing called Strawberry Fair in cambridge, holding a bucket for folks to chuck loose change as they arrived, to raise funds for a hedgehog rescue place.

The 10 miles to Cambridge took ages- bloomin' strong headwind!





The Cambridge radio 105 tent. I think the 105 thing is the number of listeners they normally get on a good day,





The bike at the fair.

They let you wheel your bike in to the fair so it gets a thumbs up from me. In fact there were bikes everywhere. I had been dreading going really, as I'm a miserable sod and loathe crowds, but it was great to be honest.

After a couple of hours by the entrance with the bucket now full, I headed off home in the sunshine. (After handing in the bucket if course)!





By the river Cam,






And a bit further along towards Fen Ditton.






Even further along near Bottisham, this stretch is also part of my commute. A wide, uninterrupted cycle path. (In the UK too- there is hope! ) I'm lucky to have a few car free miles like this on my way to work.

A nice 20 odd miles in the sunshine. Although it was fun, I'm looking forward to a crowd free, solitary rural ride tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2015)

10 miles after fettling this day, many bikes needing a few things and a choice to be made for next weeks' 100 km. I hadn't counted on the Austro Daimler even being in the running, The Fuji is still awaiting shifters, and the expedition tourer may be a bit large of tire for this event. I wound up choosing the Specialized Sirrus, overall speed, indexed shifting, and non antique braking are all positives for this event, winding through the hill country of the Mackinaw River. Todays ride was a hilly encounter with the usual Kerrick Ridge and a drop through the valley of Six Mile Creek. We'll see what the weather brings next Saturday. This is our period for severe storms in this area, so we'll see what weather happens. I may have to do a metric century of my own.


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Jun 2015)

I wouldn't normally post my Sunday morning ride as its only a gentle 10 or 11 miles around the local lanes but I couldn't' resist today, sorry.

A couple of miles in & my path was blocked by a horse trailer & here's why.......





A few miles further & I spot another cyclist in the distance stopped & taking a photo of.........





I do love a sunny Sunday morning.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jun 2015)

Yesterdays ride, a quick 21 miles out to Walton and back. Busy social calendar this weekend (for the kids!), so both Mum & Dads taxi services being utilised. Nice to get out early though, before 0800hrs, and first time out this year in shorts and short sleeves. Sorry no pics but it was a bit of a dull all road get it done type ride, not my favourite but I did at least get out.


----------



## Simontm (7 Jun 2015)

Went for a 32 miler this morning. One of my pootling routes Esher-Cobham via Sandy Lane-Ockham-Horsley-Effingham-Cobham-Seven hills-Hampton Court.
Had a nice chat with a fella at Sandy Lane who was heading to Chertsey on his way back to Wimbledon. He says he reads CC so 
On way to Horsley


One youngish guy was constantly standing with every rise -far too much effort for my liking 
A lovely ride and my av speed has been 16mph 2 days in a row


----------



## User169 (7 Jun 2015)

Fantastic weather today!

Refineries near Rotterdam...






And something a bit less industrial...


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Jun 2015)

No photos but I did a 54+ Km out and back ride this morning in 2 hours which was quite a good work out as there was a positive headwind on the outward leg. It also made me nice and hungry for the late lunch I cooked when I got home.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donger (7 Jun 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> No photos but I did a 54+ Km out and back ride this morning in 2 hours which was quite a good work out as there was a positive headwind on the outward leg. It also made me nice and hungry for the late lunch I cooked when I got home.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I've often thought it would be nice to see some photos of your rides in China, Keith ..... but wouldn't want to get you arrested as a spy!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> No photos but I did a 54+ Km out and back ride this morning in 2 hours which was quite a good work out as there was a positive headwind on the outward leg. It also made me nice and hungry for the late lunch I cooked when I got home.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't think I've ever been to JingJiang, is it nice? I remember quite a few years ago going to Nantong from Shanghai and having to take the ferry across the Yangtze....which probably dates me a bit.

As well as not having access to a decent bike when I'm in China I would be very nervous of the standard of driving. How do you find it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jun 2015)

Same route as yesterday just the other way around and at a very gentle pace nursing a sore knee but there was no way i wasn't going out on this glorious day.

Look at that sky 






Some of the locals




through the back lanes





then down on the Quay at Sandwich. I know it's low tide but i could have happily hopped on that boat and stowed away.




then back though the bay




and back along the beach i spotted @potsy out for a ride






May this day never end


----------



## SpaCyclist (7 Jun 2015)

Yesterday's ride was the Great Yorkshire Bike Ride with Mrs Spa Cyclist.

The route runs from Wetherby Racecourse to the country park at Filey, taking in the Howardian Hill and Yorkshire Wolds. The weather was bright or sunny, with a strong Westerly/South westerly wind blowing throughout the day. Fortunately this was behind us most of the way - I wouldn't have fancied 70+ miles into the wind. We took our time along the route, enjoying the views and the ride.

The start of the event is staggered, with groups of about 20 setting off at 2-3 minute intervals to avoid bunching in the early stages.





Waiting for the start.

The first part of the route follows the old A1 (now the A168) up towards Boroughbridge, then turns off to cross the Aldwark Toll Bridge over the river Ouse (a bumpy wooden surface). A few miles further on we passed through Easingwold, the Crayke and Sherrif Hutton before turning off to head up to Terrington.





Looking across to Terrington.

This first section was flat or with gentle gradients, so Terrington Bank was the first steep hill along the route.





Climbing up to the summit of Terrington Bank

The lunch stop was in the village of Terrington, with plenty of fuel for the rest of the ride. Afterwards, we rode on past Castle Howard and through Malton.





Cycling through the Howardian hills, with the wind blowing through the crops on the left of the road.





Sitting down for lunch.

After Malton we climbed up Settrington Hill, the hardest climb along the route.





The top of Settrington Hill

This climb was followed by a superb run. About 12 miles slightly downhill with the wind behind us!!! All this and great countryside views, and virtually empty roads. We couldn't ask for better!





Wolds view





Empty lanes

There were a few climbs along the final section to Filey, and one part where the cross wind was vicious, threatening to blow us into the traffic. This was followed with an easy run to the Country Park, which has views over Filey bay, and the finish line.





The finish.

We thoroughly enjoyed the day. I think the organisation of this event is excellent, with helpful marshalls at all the main road junctions, plenty of refreshment stops and return transport for both participants and bikes. In addition, over 30+ years the ride has been running, it has raised over £2.5million for charity.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jun 2015)

I was supposed to be doing a big ride with my brother today but he has the lurgy and my chest is still a bit asthmatic and wheezy so I did a smaller ride by myself.
I set out from Hardwick in shorts and short sleeved Jersey at 8.30, the weather was cool, but within 5 minutes I was up to room temperature. The first interesting bird I spied was a dead green woodpecker in at the kerb side, sad. The live birds I saw were buzzards, kestrels, swallows, swifts and yellowhammers.
Down from Bourn and in through the Gransdens until I reached Waresley.
Church-




Not the most pretty Cambs church, but pretty big!
More importantly the pub is on the other side of the road-





Onward to Gamlingay and then up the hill to Hatley where beef shorthorn cattle grazed in the posh blokes parkland.
I whooshed down the hill and turned off for Shingay cum Wendy, full of posh houses!
I told myself I could either stop at Wimpole for tea OR go on into town for some really nice gelato. I told myself it would be tea, but as I went past the entrance to Wimpole..... Up the hill I went. I turned off the A1198 at Longstowe and then followed the route I'd taken on Wednesday night through Kingston and the Eversdens. From Barton I headed into Cambridge to stop here-




For this-





Chocolate hazelnut, mmmmmmmmmmm! It was so good. If you come on next months Cambridge forum ride you can find out too!
I took the long way home via Girton, Oakington and Dry Drayton.
50 and a bit sunny miles, and gelato. What's not to lick?

(See what I did there?)

http://www.strava.com/activities/320158124


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jun 2015)

SpaCyclist said:


> Yesterday's ride was the Great Yorkshire Bike Ride with Mrs Spa Cyclist.
> 
> The route runs from Wetherby Racecourse to the country park at Filey, taking in the Howardian Hill and Yorkshire Wolds. The weather was bright or sunny, with a strong Westerly/South westerly wind blowing throughout the day. Fortunately this was behind us most of the way - I wouldn't have fancied 70+ miles into the wind. We took our time along the route, enjoying the views and the ride.
> 
> ...


That looked like a smashing day, glad we all seemed to have had such great weather this weekend.


----------



## jnrmczip (7 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/320031456
https://www.strava.com/activities/320136451

So I done my first over 50 miles today ride was nice little bit wet at parts and let's say a little windy but I got there. Explored the ncn 7 which is well sign posted bit confusing with no signs showing how to get on to the river leven but once there well sign posted again. Met some nice people along the way most people nodded or said hello so that brightened up my day. Passed by 2 English men with rather nice castelli jackets on that I may now buy they had to dismount due to muddy pot holes but not a problem for my cx which was good.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2015)

Only time for a shortish ride this morning, sadly. Crackin' riding weather and I had to be back by lunchtime..... 

I took the CX over towards Cogenhoe, Castle Ashby and on to Sywell. The farm teashop was closed at Mears Ashby so it was a dry and cake-free ride.







I did think of popping into the Cafe at Sywell Res, an old Edwardian reservoir, but knew it'd be heaving by the amount of cars in the carpark. Unfortunately, cycling is not allowed there... grrrrr.
I was only a few miles from home at this time and rode through Overstone caravan park and into the woods beyond to Court Farm and cut over the golf course to home.






A nice shady trail to wiggle down.






The rhododendrons were in full bloom today.

A cheeky 20 miles before w*rk... booooo..

http://app.strava.com/activities/320165330


----------



## Basil.B (7 Jun 2015)

Just back from a 48 miler, bit miffed that I didn't quite make 50.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jun 2015)

Good club ride yesterday although numbers were a bit low probably due to the Peterboghorror Gran Fondo/TT and the club TT that was on today.

Bit windy onthe way out but a nice tailwind and some friendly competition gave some nice Strava results and got the 200k uo again for the week;

https://www.strava.com/activities/319481485


----------



## Archeress (7 Jun 2015)

Just a short little family oriented ride with the cycle club in the early(ish) morning sunshine. The twinning association had some of the French people over from the twin town of Champs Sur Marne over so we hosted a group of about 8 of them on a cycle ride. Regrettably we had to do a very short ride as they were also due at a farewell lunch, so we rode with them down to Cribbs where we feasted in the cafe at Asda! My partner was pleased however as we got more together time, after some shopping we're both now chilling out with the french doors open.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Jun 2015)

Took cross bike to Richmond park. Driven through in car a couple of times but today was the first time I've ridden there. Did three laps of the road then a lap of the outer gravel path and a bit of trail exploring. Very nice day but next time I will probably take the SS road bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jun 2015)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass. 29 miles to Watermead Park and back, very sunny but the wind was a bit chilly. Legs felt surprisingly good after all the miles I have been doing, but then again I usually spend more time freewheeling on our pootles than pedalling


----------



## Simontm (7 Jun 2015)

Paul.G. said:


> Took cross bike to Richmond park. Driven through in car a couple of times but today was the first time I've ridden there. Did three laps of the road then a lap of the outer gravel path and a bit of trail exploring. Very nice day but next time I will probably take the SS road bike.


I presume it was rammed?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (7 Jun 2015)

12 miles from Penistone with a lap of Langsett reservoir.
I wanted to get away from the crowds in the TPT and test myself on a few hills. This ride dished them up.
Me and the bike weren't up to the rocky path so lots of walking round the res.
Really enjoyed it.


----------



## BrynCP (7 Jun 2015)

Got another 100KM in today. Trying to do these as often as I can. Also was an opportunity to not plan my route ahead and leave some of the route in the hands of my new Edge 1000 

Headed off towards Market Weighton on my frequent route. Appears East Riding council have decided now is a good time to lay road chippings, and why bother flattening them at all when can just dump them and leave them? A death trap for a cyclist, the entire lot were loose, so I walked the relevant section near Cherry Burton.

I then decided to tell the Edge to take me to Howden via Londesborough and Laytham. A lesson to be learnt, just pegging somewhere near where I want to be is a bad idea, as if I don't ride through the peg, it will tell me about 100 times to U-Turn to go back to it. Other than that, I managed to get to Howden, where I then asked it to get me to North Cave where I knew the route from there. It did well.

63.6 miles altogether, 4hr 16. It hurt today, lack of sleep and poor nutrition during the ride had me tired out at the 50 mile point.


----------



## Gatters (7 Jun 2015)

Tough one for me, took advantage of the Snake closure and did some off roading at the other end

Distance: 63.28 mi
Time: 5:26:05
Avg Pace: 5:09 min/mi
Avg Speed: 11.6 mph
Elevation Gain: 5,841 ft
Calories: 4,744 C

<iframe src='https://connect.garmin.com/activity/embed/796898859' width='465' height='500' frameborder='0'></iframe>


----------



## Paul.G. (7 Jun 2015)

Simontm said:


> I presume it was rammed?


Yes very busy, far more cyclists than I expected.


----------



## Saluki (7 Jun 2015)

2 rides today. Technically commuting, I guess.
First ride was 2.98 miles down the Marriotts and Norwich Cycle paths, into work for a First Aid at Work course. That was quite fun. After that, I thought that I would take the long way home, with no particular route in mind, I rode off down St Saviours Lane in Norwich and got onto the riverside path and slowly rode along there, over the bridge and kept going to the King Street Bridge and just kept going.
I didn't fancy going home really. Hubster said that he felt unwell and I just couldn't face mucking out the bathroom again (daily thing now) so I headed off to Whittlingham and then up past the whatever it is plant there, and then turned left - away from the city - and went to Kirby Bedon, then on to Poringland. Stoke Holy Cross next and then Caistor St Edmund, where the roman town of Venta Icenorum was. 



and



Couple of quick views of it for you. You used to be able to run about in the middle but it's full of livestock at the mo. I did a lot of filming there in my days of being a historical extra.
Back on the road and heading towards Norwich (missed a turning) so turned off for Trowse and then followed the ring road cycle paths to Lakenham and then home via the Cattlemarket, the cycle path by Eaton Golf Course and then Bluebell. My back was aching a little after crawling about on the floor, administering CPR to armless & legless dummy doll things.

Hubster still abed when I got in so here I am, logging my ride with a nice cuppa.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Jun 2015)

I arose at 4:00am with every intention of getting out early for a decent ride on my road bike, which I've been ignoring this year in favour of my MTB and Hybrid. Shortly after my hearty breakfast I got struck down with a sever case of 'farting around' which lasted close on 12 hours meaning my bike tyre didn't touch tarmac till 16:00 this afternoon.

Anyhoo eventually manged 31 non-stop miles in the windy sunshine.


----------



## Jon George (7 Jun 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Shortly after my hearty breakfast I got struck down with a sever case of 'farting around' which lasted close on 12 hours


Priceless!


----------



## Jon George (7 Jun 2015)

I'm currently into pootling as a means to ease the pain in my upper back, but managed a little 17miler this morning north of Ipswich. Damn fine weather!

This near Culpho.






And this at Boot Street with the sounds of church bells nearby - a quintessential English sunny Sunday. Afternoon beers followed.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2015)

Today was June's imperial century a month challenge. With one of my usual partners @rb58 . And what a glorious day it was too. Not a cloud in the sky at 5.30am this morning... No clouds.. but about 40 of these things..











Anyway.. an early start meant meeting Ross at the Dartford Crossing at 7.30am to get the free cycle transport over to Essex.. We were off to Tiptree. To the Tiptree Jam Factory for Brekkie.






And what a fine brekkie it is too... beans in a Ramekin... you know that's a seriously good brekkie..






There was a cheeky headwind on the way out which built up a nice appetite.. our brekkies didn't even touch the sides. Going home was going to be much easier..with a lovely tailwind at times giving us a helping hand. We got lost a little bit.. but no matter, each cycle ride is an adventure right?

Miles and miles and miles of country lane riding with a few fast B and A roads thrown in for good measure meant we were back in the outskirts of London in no time at all. The hot weather meant a couple of stops to get some more fluids and munchies. I take Ross to all the best places. You really can't beat an Esso Garage in Dagenham betwixt a graveyard and a flyover.





From Dagenham, it was a blast through crappy London traffic and crappy London drivers to the Woolwich ferry to take us back over the Thames to Sarf East Landahn and back home.











So 125 miles on the clock. I used sunscreen, Ross said he didn't need any when on the bike but now wishes he did.
Home and something to wet the old whistle to get some fluids back in the body...





Century # 15 for 2015 and my 150 Century over all. Am very chuffed with that.


----------



## contadino (7 Jun 2015)

Headed out to Martina Franca to start with. There's quite a big hill on the way (about 1km long and gets steeper the closer you get to the top) and I think I'm getting better at it. I wish I could say the same about the approach to the town which seems tougher each time.

Then on to Locorotondo. Love the countryside around there. It's all vineyards and wheat rather than olives. Turns out that the town has a picturesque side and I found a great bar to stop in for a coffee. The views extended the whole south side of the Val d'Itria.

The road to Cisternino is a great ride, and almost deserted since the new road has been opened. Had trouble getting out of Cisternino due to the towns roads being closed due to a go cart race. Some old fellas hoiked my bike over a wall while I clambered through an ambulance. I got 20 questions about the bike, but they let me go in the end.

Next the road took me to Ostuni where every dad seemed to be out cycling with his kids. Literally hundreds of kids all over the place. If there was a route I think the organisers were keeping it to themselves. Stopped for coffee and got given a plate of polpeti. They were quite salty and by this point it was quite warm, so my last leg got cut short as dehydration had set in.

67km, 700-odd metres of climbing, 21kph average.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jun 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> I arose at 4:00am with every intention of getting out early for a decent ride on my road bike, which I've been ignoring this year in favour of my MTB and Hybrid. Shortly after my hearty breakfast I got struck down with a sever case of 'farting around' which lasted close on 12 hours meaning my bike tyre didn't touch tarmac till 16:00 this afternoon.
> 
> Anyhoo eventually manged 31 non-stop miles in the windy sunshine.



I know that sentiment so well only i call it faffing and i have heard it called furtling. Anyhow it can last as you say for hours and then before you know it it's too late to do what you started to do in the first place.


----------



## gbb (7 Jun 2015)

A quick hour n a bit, 21 miles at 16mph average, felt pretty good.
The tour of Cambridge started off about 1/4 mile from my house, 8.30am and there were hundreds of cars, most carrying bikes, queuing to get into the Peterborough showground, the starting point. My route was intermittently blocked by the race route but got through those points...never did see any of the riders or race itself.
Its coming....my fitness. Im surprised to find myself able to maintain reasonable speed on the flat, the inclines do me though, they slow me right down.
Got some stomach to get rid of ..must keep going.
Is anyone like me...i set out steady, no rushing around today...just a steady one, then a couple miles later, youre haring along . Just cant do It any other way.


----------



## jhawk (7 Jun 2015)

Went out for that birthday ride!






A little 12.4 miler. Right along the coast. Absolutely breathtaking. You know, sometimes I give this part of the province a hard time for not having any prospective future, but by God, it's beautiful in the summer.

Here are a series of pictures from the ride.




The road leading to the coast.





The rest stop and the view! (Prince Edward Island is across the river).





I was riding the Acadian Coastal Route - a 750 kilometre stretch which goes down the coast, and passes through myriad towns along the way, which are affiliated with the Acadian culture.




Through the spokes...





I spotted this little fellow on the side of the road!





Gained a year in age, but not in maturity, evidently.  (I didn't spray around it, just noticed it as I was riding).

Not a bad birthday ride overall!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2015)

@gbb yes i find the same 

my ride today started well intended a 25 miler but things didnt feel right in the legs department around the 11 mile mark so took decision to head homeward and do some fettling instead so ended up doing 15 mile ride and 2.5 mile test ride after the fettling .

Then this afternoon whilst cleaning the bike i noticed a thick layer of brake dust all over the bike , it seems the fr caliper was dragging no wonder the legs felt strange


----------



## Mike_P (7 Jun 2015)

Another 15 mile late this afternoon with a sufficently strong wind to ensure all the local wind turbines were moving, usually a number are stationary. At the 10.3 mile mark came one of the local nastys, a 560m long climb with a peak gradient of 11.7% despite its 6% overall gradient. The next climb over 1.2km is rated at 5% and the contrast was quite marked with an average speed 49% faster being achieved.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jun 2015)

Today I rode out to Holmfirth and up the recently monikered _Cote de Holmfirth_ (or Greenfield Road if you're not a Francophile) then down into Meltham, up the other side and over to Blackmoorfoot Reservoir.

A view over the Holme Valley





A lumpy bit in the distance. Probably one of them Pennines.





Blackmoorfoot Reservoir! Some cows!





40.8 miles with 2,108 ft of climbing. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/320207894


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2015)

16 miles this day, between storms.



We had some heavy rains and thunderstorms this morning, with more forecast for the afternoon. I figured I had about two hours, after walking dogs and fettling Austro Daimler brakes, so off I went on the Specialized Sirrus. Some of the trail was flooded, but I went on, as it was not very deep.



I passed this old railroad(Illinois Central) signal, here from before the trail, when this was a railroad, with a spur that served the General Electric Plant. Both plant and railroad are gone.



Weather again started to approach as I made my way through the countryside toward home. Right on schedule, on both counts.



Not a moment too soon. I had time to let dogs out and get all things squared away before the next line of storms hit. They are still going on, as of this writing.
Edit: We received 2.4 inches of rain, between morning and evening storms.


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I don't think I've ever been to JingJiang, is it nice? I remember quite a few years ago going to Nantong from Shanghai and having to take the ferry across the Yangtze....which probably dates me a bit.
> 
> As well as not having access to a decent bike when I'm in China I would be very nervous of the standard of driving. How do you find it?



JingJiang is a relatively small town by Chinese standard but I find it OK and it's easy to get into the countryside for a ride. Taking a ferry across the Yangtze was a while ago now as there are several bridges at fairly regular intervals covering most of the lower river areas although there are still some ferries running at Jiangyin and Nantong. It's now possible to get from Nantong or JingJiang to go directly to Pudong Airport without going through Shanghai and it takes just a little over two hours when the traffic is fairly light in the early morning. The less said about the driving the better and the number of cars on the road now is staggering.


----------



## mike3121 (8 Jun 2015)

This was my ride yesterday, was to knacked to post yesterday.

http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/1018259303

this is the furthest I have ever ridden and it was windy


----------



## TheSoulReaver03 (8 Jun 2015)

My ride today sucked. I tried inflating the tyres before taking the bike to the service and the inner tube is leaking air. I didn't go anywhere


----------



## Jayaly (8 Jun 2015)

Our ride this weekend was a dinky little one of two and a half miles each way. Notable for us, however, because it was the test ride down to the supermarket with the trailer to see if doing the shopping with the bike was feasible. It sort of worked. Great on the roads, great at the supermarket, manageable up the hill on the way back (no eggs falling out of the back) but a complete bar steward to get the loaded trailer through a couple of barrier rails to the cycle path. Must find an alternative route to avoid them. 

Smallest Boy rode in the trailer on the way down and thought every speed bump was hilarious. He grudgingly yielded the trailer over to the shopping for the way back when an opened multipack of McCoys softened the blow.


----------



## jhawk (8 Jun 2015)

Jayaly said:


> Our ride this weekend was a dinky little one of two and a half miles each way. Notable for us, however, because it was the test ride down to the supermarket with the trailer to see if doing the shopping with the bike was feasible. It sort of worked. Great on the roads, great at the supermarket, manageable up the hill on the way back (no eggs falling out of the back) but a complete bar steward to get the loaded trailer through a couple of barrier rails to the cycle path. Must find an alternative route to avoid them.
> 
> Smallest Boy rode in the trailer on the way down and thought every speed bump was hilarious. He grudgingly yielded the trailer over to the shopping for the way back when an opened multipack of McCoys softened the blow.
> View attachment 91223



I too have found the trailer to be much more useful for shopping - as opposed to the panniers. Can't say anything about riding in one though! The lad looks happy with that pack of McCoy's.


----------



## jhawk (8 Jun 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Weather again started to approach as I made my way through the countryside toward home. Right on schedule, on both counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think my first response to seeing that while out riding would have been "Hoooooooolaaaaaay sh!!!!!!!!!t!" And then making a dash for that there barn.


----------



## BSRU (8 Jun 2015)

A good 119km ride with 1361m of going up.
A bit chilly in the shade and into the breeze but when the sun finally came out and stayed out it was reasonably warm.

My first +100km since I started a new job. My previous 25 years was spent sitting at a desk writing software so not a
physical job at all. My new job is as a part time home shopping delivery driver for a supermarket, which is very
physical especially the upper body area.
The first week I was in lots of pain in my arm and shoulder muscles.
Now just getting used to it and starting to take advantage of the extra time available to cycle.

A nice view of the hills near Chedworth.









No cake so making do with crumpets with butter and jam.


----------



## Freds Dad (8 Jun 2015)

A short 10 miles today around Jodrell Bank with my son. He's been talking about coming out for a ride me but as he doesn't own a bike he had to lend my old one which I have on a turbo upstairs.

A quick change of pedals and adjustment of seat and we were ready to go. As he wasn't too confident about main roads the bikes went in the car and we drove down to Siddington from where we had an easy ride round the quiet country lanes with a stop at Jodrell Bank cafe. I know a 10 mile ride doesn't usually justify a cafe stop but the sun was shining so we decided to pop in for a quick coffee.

He enjoyed it that much he's talking of going out after work on Thursday.

https://www.strava.com/activities/321013379


----------



## gavgav (8 Jun 2015)

The 1st day of my 2 weeks off work and so out for my longest ride in 2015 so far. I had company on this ride, with @Rickshaw Phil's Brother Doug joining me. He arrived at 10:00 and the sun was shining nicely, but there was a keen and cold Northerly Wind blowing, so windproof jackets were needed for the whole ride.

We set off along the cycle paths around Shrewsbury and the old canal path to Uffington, before turning left and then climbing Haughmond Hill on the busy Shrewsbury to Newport B road, but traffic was well behaved, thankfully after last weeks experiences!

It is quite a climb up there and after branching off at Haughton we continued to climb up Ebury Hill, into the northerly wind that was to make it hard going for the 1st half of the ride, before some flatter sections to Bings Heath, Shawbury and then out to Moreton Corbet, where we had a brief pause for photos of the old castle ruins (light not great for photos unfortunately)






We continued on to Stanton upon Hine Heath and then more climbing up to Booley and finally Hawkstone Park Follies, which was our destination for lunch. We perched ourselves on their lawns and enjoyed some lunch in the sun, but it was quite cold with the wind blowing. Average speed was slow at 10.5mph due to the wind and climbing.

Me suitably fed and ready for more cycling!





We retraced our route back, but with a downward trend and the wind behind us, made good progress back to Haughton. Doug was really suffering with his saddle and felt he was sat too far back, which I agreed with due to his arms being fully straight when stretching for the handlebars, so we stopped to try and adjust his saddle, but I couldn't get the nut undone! Goodness knows what that was tightened up with.....

We had a brief discussion at Haughton, on the important subject of which pub we fancied a pint in the sun at . We decided on the Corbet Arms at Uffington and so took the busy road back to Uffington, but traffic was well behaved apart from 1 close pass, which isn't a bad ratio with the amount of lorries and cars that passed us today.

A much enjoyed pint for me and Doug








We then pootled back along the old canal, where we came across a working party, who's sign said "Restoring the Norbury to Shrewsbury Canal" , look forward to seeing their progress over the coming months, before following the cycle paths back to mine, with a small detour around the estate to tick the mileage over 40 miles for the 1st time this year.

Average speed was dragged back up to 11.1mph with the wind assisted return journey, with 1246ft of climbing in 40.8 miles.

Probably my last ride before heading to The Lake District, on Saturday, unless I get out for a quick ride on Friday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2015)

jhawk said:


> I think my first response to seeing that while out riding would have been "Hoooooooolaaaaaay sh!!!!!!!!!t!" And then making a dash for that there barn.


My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## PatrickPending (8 Jun 2015)

Took advantage of a nice day for my first long ride in a month (fell ill which knocked me out for a couple of weks) - 169Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Magna - Arnesby - KIbworth Harcourt - Carlton Curlieu -Goadby - Welham - Nevill Holt - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Harringworth - Laxton - Southwick - Cotterstock - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Kings Cliffe - Harringworth - Stoke Dry - Hallaton - Cranoe - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby...Phew.... First 120Km ok but the rest was really hard work. Guess I should have built myself up again with a few shorter less hilly rides but I made it..... Photo of the church at Southwick - about 80Km in......


----------



## Bobby Mhor (8 Jun 2015)

Off down to Gourock, just over 7 mile from home.
Ferry across to Kilcreggan and had chosen a road which goes high over the Loch Long side, I didn't realise how rollercoaster it was. 
I was to head on to the Peaton rd when I saw the 16% hill sign, I gave it a go but a third of the way up, I milked it
Finally back on to the bike, I looked for the cut-off that would take me on to the military road which would take me above Garelochhead.
A quick swoop down past Finnart, where two boats were unloading oil, the smell sickly in the air..
A few stops along the lochside as the Council lads were patching in places.
I reached Arrochar and turned towards the bottom of the Rest.

I soon dropped down the gears and slowly made my way up this long slog and although a strong breeze was annoying on the last half mile, I reached the top.
A punch in the air!
Fat Boab did it, no stops





Food report.
I got a freshly cooked slice and onion roll from the van in the car park,
10/10 for a well cooked and tasty roll.

It was now down the other side and due to an even stronger wing whistling up the glen, I never got as fast as I would have liked, a long haul down Glen Kinglass before heading down the A815 which would take me to Strachur where i stopped and feasted on Ham and Branston sarnies.




Off over to run alongside Loch Eck, Holy Loch, Hunters Quay and ferry to Gourock. 
Only nine mile to go and another 400ft ascent
74 mile..
Strava says over 4,250 ft ascent.
Legs thinks more..

a celebratory cider or two has been downed.


----------



## derrick (8 Jun 2015)

Sundays ride, We did the Cambridge Grand Fondo, Closed road race, Really well organised event loads of people cheering us on, Istarted the ride with my other half we had agreed to ride it together, But she could see i was not to happy riding at her pace, after about 5 miles she said just go and do it and wait at the end for her, So after thinking about it for a second or two i was of, I was a bit worried about leaving her to fend for herself in case of a puncture or mechanical, I had a really good fast ride, but 5 miles from the finish i started to get a stomach ache, i carried on regardless all be it a bit slower, Got to the end across the finish line where they were handing out water so a couple of bottles in hand i waited for Deb to finish, She came in about half an hour later looking a tad gloomy, She had got involved in one of the many crashes, An old boy went down in front of the group she was in and about seven riders went down, she picked herself up and brushed herself of. she has a bit of road rash on her arms and legs, broke the right hand shifter, noticed the chain was of so put that back on, the gear lever did not seem to work but after a few miles she found that if she held it in a certain position she could change gear, The rest of her ride was uneventful for her, But she was pleased to have got to the finish line, We then went and collected our medals and freebie bag, we thought we would have a nice pint to celebrate but the bar was closed, really disappointed with that, so into the car drove back to London, Into our local pub for a nice roast dinner washed down with a couple of beers, Had a great day at a great event.
https://www.strava.com/activities/320710476:okay:


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (9 Jun 2015)

Terrible!

I intended a quick 10 mile each way trip to the local outdoor karting circuit for a coffee and see what's going on. The trip there turned out to be closer to 17 miles after I missed the turn off, but was happy cycling a long, and was nearly 4 miles out before I realised I had missed the turn!

Ride back was much better though


----------



## Freds Dad (9 Jun 2015)

Out again today for the second day running. A ride round the Cheshire Plains of nearly 30 miles with the compulsory stop at Jodrell Bank cafe for coffee.

Apart from the 10 miles yesterday with my son I haven't been out for over 2 weeks and I felt it towards the end despite the route being very flat. I was quite surprised how you can get of the riding habit and the fitness. My goal is now to get out for 5 of the next 8 days despite SWMBO having things planned for us.

https://www.strava.com/activities/321658571


----------



## surfdude (9 Jun 2015)

a nice 27 mile ride home from work felt like the 100 i did last week . bloody Cornish hills . got to love them though


----------



## theloafer (9 Jun 2015)

just a short trip to see my mate Walter in darlo who has just had his second cataract done and is not like been banned from cycling at the moment




went a different route than usual via patch's lane ...



cheers deno (of yacf) its a lot better than the cyclepath along side the A167 theres even a ford to cross



17 miles https://connect.garmin.com/activity/799238768


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jun 2015)

Rode my second crit at Oulton Park tonight, learn't from the week before when I finished seventh and didn't try to get into any silly break aways. Timed my charge reasonably well but just pipped on the line by half a wheel, took second place and won £15 which was nice.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2015)

Blimey it was windy out today! A mate and I had seen, and ignored, the forecast, but as it was our only day off together we met at my place at 10:00 ish for a coffee and a bacon sarnie once he'd dropped his car in for a service and MOT.

I actually planned a route, for a change, to get the headwind on the way out and, hopefully, a wind assist for the way home.... I do admire my optimism sometimes 

As the obligatory pics of Bell End have been posted many times before, I took a few different ones in Wollaston..











Me, then a Bee In the Pocket Park behind Bell End...

Back on route, we grappled into the headwind for an hour or so before dropping down towards Ringstead where we spotted a sign for coffee and cake!
Happy to see a sign directing cyclists to aim around the back of the premises, we availed ourselves of coffee and a large fruit scone, complete with fresh clotted cream and a strawberry, overlooking the moorings for boats and barges..






This was an added bonus as we thought it'd be a dry and cake free run! 

Once sustained, we had a few ups and downs to ride before heading back homewards

.






Good to feel the love with a heart shaped pothole...

My ride finished on 58 miles and didn't quite have the time for a Metric Century as I had to pick my granddaughter up from school at 16:30 from her trip to Hunstanton.

Smashing day out, but felt more effort was expended than on the 107 miles I did on the Norwich 100 than on the 58 miles today

https://www.strava.com/activities/321744656


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2015)

Unbroken sunshine in the Peak District. Bit of an Easterly so I constructed a S,E,N,W loop so when I'm knackered at least I'd get a bit of a tailwind. Also made the W bit a climb over the Snake so I could do a fast blast descent to Glossop. Route was Glossop - New Mills - Chapel en le Frith - Tideswell - Bradwell - Snake Pass - Glossop

Straight out of the house and bang.....we're climbing. In fact I can only remember about 4 miles of flattish road, the other 41 miles were all up or down to some degree (some of them were a lot of degree). Here's a little lane behind Charlesworth, looking W to Cheshire






And it was hot. Or at least what passes for hot in North Derbyshire. I carry massive 900ml waterbottles and I refilled both of them. Must have drunk at least 3.5 litres. The massive waterbottles are also my excuse for my climbing speeds.

Finally made it to Tideswell "The Cathedral in The Peak". Except it isn;t a cathedral, it's a church. It is an impressive church for a small village sitting 1000ft up in the Peak District. Co-op cheese and ham sandwich, magnum lolly (did I mention it was hot?), bottle of diet coke.






Onto the homeward leg and I can feel the wind starting to turn. Snake Pass is still closed to vehicles so there were plenty of cyclists out. I caught one and passed him. Only for him to pass me a few miles later. No problem I thought. Except he'd bust his gut to pass me and now was sitting 10m in front and going ever so slightly slower than I wanted to. I was left with a choice; sit behind (but a reasonable distance) or attempt to pass him and hope that my slightly faster speed would hold. I sat behind, it passed the time, making sure I didn't get so close to him that he thought I was a stalker or something. Finally passed him when the road ramped up and when I looked behind he had obviously taken a "tactical stop"

Saw my second ever recumbent on the Snake. A lady cycling from Sheffield to Macclesfield

Here's the top of the Snake






Mad, fast descent to Glossop with a nice tailwind. Topped out at 49mph and snagged a 3rd place on a Strava segment (out of 3,000!). Snake reopens to traffic next Monday so get up there while you can.

45 miles, 4,700ft of climbing


----------



## Bazzer (10 Jun 2015)

Out on the Snake Pass again before it reopens to cars on the 14th. Was there last week for a quick (due to other commitments), ride to the top and back down again. This time the breeeze was coming from Sheffield, which made the ride up so much harder.
On the climb to the top three skateboarders came hurtling down towards Glossop, waving cheerily. WIth no brakes, they must have had plums the size of pineapples. A short while later they passed me going up the hill, being driven in an old Peugeot, windows down and once again waving cheerily. I passed them parked in lthe layby before the final bends, getting ready to once again hurlte down the hill. 
Quite a few cyclists coming down towards Glossop as I wound my way up. Mainly women it seemed; certainly from the "Hello";s shouted.
During a drink break, had a brief chat with a couple of riders at the summit, who had come over from the Sheffield side. Their intentions seemed to be to go up and down all day. Not for me, I stupidly thought.

Anyway, here is the summit:








And the deserted road:








The drop down to Ladybower reservoir was spoiled by the breeze being right in my face, but pleasant never the less.





And then on to Castleton. For those not familiar with the area, famous for its caverns and the mineral Blue John. The village was suprisingly busy for a weekday.

Had a bit of brain freeze here. Not having sat nav I had written the route down. The first turn to Chapel en le Frith was ignored and I chose instead to follow the old road to Mam Tor. It didn't feel right but then discovered why. The road has subsided in a couple of places and cars are not allowed.

Still, not to be deterrred, I passed through the walkers' gate and rode up the hill. Bugger it was steep and the number of walkers and two large groups of school children, ensured that whatever my legs were feeling, was being overridden by my ego. I did though have to get off the bike a couple of times where the road had collapsed completely. As one walker helpfully pointed out, not an ideal surface for a road bike. To be honest, I was more concerned about falling flat on my face  as 4 inch stilletoes would have provided more purchase on the surface than cleats.

Onward to the main road and finally the descent down Long Hill, before turning off towards the climbs in Chinley and Hayfield before finally dropping into Glossop.

Just short of 32 miles and 3,500 feet of climbing and was I very gratefull for Glossop Fish Bar being open. - Highly recommend their cod and chips.


----------



## derrick (10 Jun 2015)

Had a little ride to Cambridge and back today, was a tad windy.Seem to be a head wind all the way there, took a wrong turn and ended up doing extra miles, The ride back felt a bit easier, A bit of a tail wind in places, 106 miles for a Wednesday ain't bad, but i have still to do our evening group ride, have told them all to be gentle with me.
https://www.strava.com/activities/322514752
Had a little ride out with the guys tonight.
https://www.strava.com/activities/322832829


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2015)

Bazzer said:


> Out on the Snake Pass again before it reopens to cars on the 14th. Was there last week for a quick (due to other commitments), ride to the top and back down again. This time the breeeze was coming from Sheffield, which made the ride up so much harder.
> On the climb to the top three skateboarders came hurtling down towards Glossop, waving cheerily. WIth no brakes, they must have had plums the size of pineapples. A short while later they passed me going up the hill, being driven in an old Peugeot, windows down and once again waving cheerily. I passed them parked in lthe layby before the final bends, getting ready to once again hurlte down the hill.
> Quite a few cyclists coming down towards Glossop as I wound my way up. Mainly women it seemed; certainly from the "Hello";s shouted.
> During a drink break, had a brief chat with a couple of riders at the summit, who had come over from the Sheffield side. Their intentions seemed to be to go up and down all day. Not for me, I stupidly thought.
> ...




Great ride Bazzer. I love the way you describe Winnats Pass, one of the toughest in the Peak District, as "the first turn to Chapel en le Frith". I hate that last climb before Glossop (Chunal). Invariably I'm knackered by then and it's a real struggle


----------



## Bazzer (10 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Great ride Bazzer. I love the way you describe Winnats Pass, one of the toughest in the Peak District, as "the first turn to Chapel en le Frith". I hate that last climb before Glossop (Chunal). Invariably I'm knackered by then and it's a real struggle



The mind games of: signpost, next corner, that bit of wall, etc., were almost exhausted.


----------



## Donger (10 Jun 2015)

Hell's teeth! How in the name of everything holy can the wind possibly be coming from all four points of the compass, yet always against me? Just messed about down the local lanes today, but every which way I turned it was straight into a blustery headwind. Started Southwards to Frampton, then headed first East then North to Whitminster, where I hung a left to head West to Arlingham, which is a dead end. Turned around and headed East again before turning North once more and heading for home....... Through all this, not a single sodding tailwind. 30.5 miles of being buffeted about and battling against the wind. How the hell does that happen?
Rant over._ Donger_.


----------



## doog (10 Jun 2015)

Donger said:


> Hell's teeth! How in the name of everything holy can the wind possibly be coming from all four points of the compass, yet always against me? Just messed about down the local lanes today, but every which way I turned it was straight into a blustery headwind. Started Southwards to Frampton, then headed first East then North to Whitminster, where I hung a right to head West to Arlingham, which is a dead end. Turned around and headed East again before turning North once more and heading for home....... Through all this, not a single sodding tailwind. 30.5 miles of being buffeted about and battling against the wind. How the hell does that happen?
> Rant over._ Donger_.



didnt ride today due to the wind, or yesterday....no fun


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2015)

Three rides today commute to and from work 6.9 miles in 8 miles home . Then the main ride to Breedon on the hill to meet up with @MickeyBlueEyes to pass on the cycle jersey that's making its way round the country. Out through Newtown Linford up Sharply Hill out Charley rd through Oaks in Charnwood up pass St Bernards Abbey out through Belton then on to new roads for me to Breedon the hill .16 miles done found the meeting point sat on bench in glorious sunshine




Picture of jersey and my bike St the war memorial at Breedon
After meeting @MickeyBlueEyes and passing on the jersey and a good chat (nice to meet you Mick) I retraced the route home bit a grind home its seem to be entirely into a headwind Anyway 32.23 miles done in lovely sunshine .Nice to put a face to another avatar .


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Jun 2015)

doog said:


> didnt ride today due to the wind, or yesterday....no fun


Same for me. Busy tomorrow-plan to have a blast Friday. Violent thunderstorms forecast!!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jun 2015)

Quick run out last night round Chobham, a very pleasant 15 miles on quiet roads, wind was a bit naughty mind..


----------



## Mike_P (10 Jun 2015)

Suffering severe shock, this evenings 19 miles included a newly retarmaced single track country lane! North Yorks County Council excel at last, still they have had 40 years to practice it.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2015)

After two and a half weeks off, I had a lovely ride today, 32 miles in glorious sunshine, windy at times. I stayed on the canal between Astley and Sale for most of the ride because I wanted to take it easy due to recovering from tennis elbow. I found I could manage without putting too much pressure on my arm, using my core as much as possible to support myself, getting more comfortable and relaxed after about 10 miles. 

There were plenty of goslings to be seen and a few cygnets.











It was nice to see some barges transporting material to upgrade the canal path.This was just before the swingbridge at Barton.








More scenes of the canal.












Someone has built a lighthouse in their garden!


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Jun 2015)

Slightly different route for the commute today as I took the main road from Ely to Sutton rather than go the Witchford/Grunty fen way;didn't feel like I really got going today so will have to see how the ride home goes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/323029871


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2015)

First of all,there are some fantastic photos on this thread,keep them coming.Now i was given a clean bill of health on my blood tests.I was ok to go out to Otley for a couple of lattes.Short but wonderful ride.Now next week i have a blood test for vitamin d deficiency.It seems a lot of people are having the same probs as me,including people the cafe owner knows.So our ride from Skipton to Yockenthwaite goes ahead next week,hooray.


----------



## theloafer (11 Jun 2015)

had planned to see how the legs would cope with the STANG today (think I should have asked them first) LOL as I climbed out of Richmond (beans on toast stop) they were not very happy ...and when I saw the sign foe Ravensworth I bailed




and as I have not been this way for ages and meant I could call for coffee and cake at Eppleby



..... only 44 miles 

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/800744543

Aldbrough st john






















my fav kind of road


----------



## derrick (11 Jun 2015)

A nice easy ride tonight 6 of us set out for a nice 31 miles, changed the route as there was a lot of traffic.Found some new lanes and ended at a different pub tonight, our local wetherspoons, so cheap we had an extra one or two, another really enjoyable ride with some good mates and my other half, she was on fire tonight, she is getting stronger on every ride.


----------



## gbb (12 Jun 2015)

Day off in lieu of this weekend working, suns up, its warm, modest breeze...I'm off.
37 miles spinning, no dramas or pushing, 14mph average, arrived home feeling really quite fresh.
Peterborough, Marholm, Newborough, onto Crowland, , a good few gloriously quiet and pretty miles alongside the Welland river, began to lose my bearings of which direcrion Peterborough actually was... onto Deeping St James, now ive got a fix, Deeping, skirting Northborough, Glinton, back to Marholm and home.
Glorious, best ride for an eternity it seems. 
Stopped at a shop at one point and brought some lucozade, filled my bottle with it. 2 miles later....BANG....what the hell, my bottle lid flew off, showing the bike with a mist of sticky lucozade....bloomin eck, leave the teat open in future.
10 miles and a bit last night, 37 ditto today, 48 miles in the last 24 hours. 
Fitness is truly returning.....


----------



## Sandra6 (12 Jun 2015)

It's



been a long time since I rode anywhere worth talking about, but yesterday I dressed up like a cyclist with padded pants and everything and did a whole 23miles.
I'm helping with a children's party at this place www.watchtree.co.uk, on Sunday so figured I better see if I could make it there! Turns out I can, I just hope nobody's put off by my red face when I do.
It was a lovely day and there was very little traffic, and I only got scalped once. I planned on taking more photos but I didn't want to cut short the wheeeee moments of downhill and wasn't sure I'd get going again if I stopped before the up.
Things I learned on this ride are
I can't reach all of my back with sunscreen.
I don't cycle fast enough to get past the roadworks before the light at the other end goes green
Roads that look flat on a map probably aren't.
My 29er is my favourite bike.


----------



## Billy Wizz (12 Jun 2015)

I went out today, down the Thames on the work bike, a industrial ride
Came across the best cycle path annoying hoop ever,getting through made me lol.
Thoughts ?


----------



## robjh (12 Jun 2015)

Thursday night was just made for cycling, and with a warm south-westerly breeze blowing I set out after work in Coventry and headed south-west towards the Malvern hills. The Malverns are about 50 miles from Coventry as the crow flies, and quite a bit further on the route I took. I left work just after 4 and headed out of town westwards, towards Chadwick End, then turned south west towards Lowsonford and Wootton Wawen, but careless mapreading led to a few wrong turns and I added on a few miles round here, and made up for it with a dash down the A3400 through Henley in Arden.
Back on quiet roads, I went almost to Alcester before turning south towards Bidford on Avon, and the quiet B road on the south side of the Avon as far as Evesham. Up to this point I had had the Cotswolds on my left horizon, but I followed the Avon to Pershore and then Upton-on-Severn, where the Malverns reared up ahead. The sun was about to sink behind them as I covered the last few miles, and it was about 8.30 and with nearly 70 miles behind me as I climbed up towards Malvern Wells. 
The commanding views back eastwards were looking rather dusky by this time but the sun was still up on the western side, so I slogged up the last couple of miles to the Malvern Hills hotel at the southern end of the range, and rode back up the western side where the sun was still big and red and low in the sky. The final fast drop back to Great Malvern felt like a just reward for the effort, and I was at the station in plenty of time for the 21.56 train back to Birmingham.
I got back to Coventry just before midnight and had a few more miles to get home, and I bombed down the empty A road which all felt like part of the fun. 87 miles in total and quite a late evening. I've been catching up with my sleep this afternoon.

Approaching the Malvern Hills





The route


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Jun 2015)

Two commutes on the Planet X cross bike today with routes more in keeping with it rather than the usual tarmac rides.

Ride in was down the straight route A10 but then diverted off at Waterbeach to take in the path along the Cam(saw a Grebe and a Swan in full take-off mode),nothing too strenuous just a nice easy ride in;

https://www.strava.com/activities/323712469

Ride home was a mix again via Bottisham and turning off at Swaffham Prior to take in some Droves from Reach to Wicken;bike handled it with aplomb although the Vittoria Randonneurs struggled for grip on some of the rougher sections(might look in to some Panaracer gravel kings).Nice to get off the beaten track for a change and take in some warmth for a change too;

https://www.strava.com/activities/323975905

200K's done for the week just got to decide if I go on the club run tomorrow.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2015)

Ashamed to say today was my first ride of the year - a new job has been pretty intense and the few breaks I've had coincided with bad weather. But what a great feeling it was being out again: glorious day, deer bounding out in front of me, swallows (or swifts) swooping alongside and an easy rhythm on the pedals taking me round my 14 mile loop in what I consider a respectable 6 minutes off my best pace. Lovely.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2015)

An early 20 slightly damp miles this morning on lightly treaded tub's meant being more careful than usual, but it was a great ride and could almost have done with some lights .
At least being on a steel bike I knew it was not going to melt


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

biggs682 said:


> An early 20 slightly damp miles this morning on lightly treaded tub's meant being more careful than usual, but it was a great ride and could almost have done with some lights .
> At least being on a steel bike I knew it was not going to melt
> View attachment 91771
> View attachment 91772


Early's not the word for it. I'm still in bed!

A few photos from my rides this year, just to remind myself that it will be lovely once I'm out there, even if it is grim and grey this morning.


----------



## Simontm (13 Jun 2015)

Urban ride today with a 32 miler into London and back via Wimbledon-weir road-Clapham-vauxhall-Victoria-A4 to Chiswick-Richmond Park-tow path to Hampton Court-home.

Nice fast ride with only one hairy moment when just past Clapham a 4x4 turned into a road nearly taking me out of the cycle lane as there was a traffic jam.

Also, how busy is Richmond Park? Boy, thems a lot of cyclists . I was behind a speedster who for reasons only known to himself decided to take the outside overtake right at the turnoff for Ham gate, how he didn't get totalled, I'll never know.

Also had a wash courtesy of a Beemer which closed passed me underneath John Lewis then chucked his washes on, covering me and leaving me with some blotchy skin and itchy eyes 

Never this eventful when I head south into the hills


----------



## Apollonius (13 Jun 2015)

Rode our village sportive today. 34 miles of non-stop downpour. Soaked and covered in mud. The bath looks like the Thames Estuary after the tide has gone out. Had a ball!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jun 2015)

With me out all day tomorrow wanted to ride today .pulled backed the curtains this morning and it was chucking it down just pottered about all day checking the weather .At 2pm I thought this is as good as it going to get. So out with the bike ,leggings ,long sleeve top and gillet . Off in the drizzle through Newtown Linford and on to the climb at pollybotts and on around the back of Markfield on to Thornton down pass the reservoir and back home 13.9 miles at 15.7 mph strava pb s a plenty including the climb at pollybotts which I had been trying to beat for weeks .Even got a top ten (ninth) kom all time unheard of for me must try riding in the rain more often it appears to make me faster. Lovely ride despite the weather not many cyclist out today don't know why ?


----------



## Cush (13 Jun 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> View attachment 91699
> It's
> View attachment 91700
> been a long time since I rode anywhere worth talking about, but yesterday I dressed up like a cyclist with padded pants and everything and did a whole 23miles.
> ...


Agree with all of that you learnt, might add one more, when ever I think I am going fast some one will scalp me. I am also intrigued by the sign post and am tearing my hair out trying to work out where it is.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

Nothing exciting for me this afternoon, simply a 30 mile pootle around the Vale of Taunton Deane, mostly on country lanes I tend to ignore either because I seem to go further afield these days. It was good to rediscover the sights and sounds of rural Somerset, albeit under a grey and grim sky. This led to the only downside of the ride as before leaving, I decided I couldn't be bothered to change the lenses in my sunglasses for a colour more suited to such gloomy conditions and left them at home. As a consequence, I spent most of the ride with little hitch-hikers glued to my eyeballs.Nice. However, a highlight was my encounter with a cat who was happily curled up in the middle of the road - I assume the tarmac was warmer and drier than the grass. It just blinked at me as I approached, so I got off my bike and shooed the now rather surprised moggy onto the verge. From the glare aimed in my direction as I picked up my bike, it's safe to say that my efforts were not appreciated.

It was too dull for any landscape photography - this is the best I could manage:












13 June 2015



__ coffeejo
__ 13 Jun 2015


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jun 2015)

120 miles today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/324750001

I _really _dislike the hill from Cliddesden to Farleigh wallop.












I offered them a marmalade sandwich. They didn't get it.






There's somebody at the door.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2015)

35 miles this day,613 ft elevation. I rode in the Spring Metric Century, but didn't do the repetitive returns to the central area that made up parts of the loops, I just changed from routes 1, 2, and 3 where they intersected. This made for a more interesting ride for me, and it got quite hot as well, 86F, or 30C, with great humidity, at about 90% to start with. Winds were quiet for here, 12 mph from the south.



A cow in a field was contemplating green energy. This area has a lot of livestock, especially Black Angus Cattle. Some parts are quite hilly.



I also went past the dam at the reservoir, quite full with the recent rains.



Things got quite hilly after that, from time to time.



Even in a farm field at the county line, one can have a brush with history.



I descended toward the town of Carlock, as I decided to get some orange soda. No pub picture for the photo challenge today, as here I am entering dry country.(Anabaptists)



My Specialized Sirrus in the park at Carlock. I had Mrs GA pick me up at the service station, where I got a couple of orange sodas and sat by the ice box, where everyone comes by, and said hello to the folk. (volk)I also encountered a farm cat today, going down by some flooded fields to hunt frogs while a hoot owl chanted alarms from a nearby tree. (Edited for elevation and cat/hoot owl incident.)


----------



## Keith Oates (14 Jun 2015)

I went out this morning and did nearly 60 Kms. but I left it a bit late to go actually and the temperature was over 30 deg. C when I went out and by the time I got back it was 32 deg. C. I'd used all of the water in my bottle which is unusual for me in a ride of this time and distance. I think I've earned a beer this evening.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Wizz (14 Jun 2015)

Out early into Central London along the Thames path.



Everything was going good and then the first spill of 2015.



Pride as usual was the hurt, a nice morning otherwise.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jun 2015)

Billy Wizz said:


> Out early into Central London along the Thames path.
> View attachment 91863
> Everything was going good and then the first spill of 2015.
> View attachment 91864
> Pride as usual was the hurt, a nice morning otherwise.


Ouch. Hope the bike's ok.


----------



## User169 (14 Jun 2015)

Metric century this morning taking in Kinderdijk. Action shot of my Dutch riding buddy sporting his Dulwich Paragon colors...


----------



## Billy Wizz (14 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ouch. Hope the bike's ok.



My Specialized, the work bike, its a rough ride but built for the job.


----------



## albion (14 Jun 2015)

robjh said:


> ...but I followed the Avon to Pershore and then Upton-on-Severn, where the Malverns reared up ahead. The sun was about to sink behind them as I covered the last few miles, and it was about 8.30 and with nearly 70 miles behind me as I climbed up towards Malvern Wells.


That was a regular ride for me 20 years ago. The east west approach to the Malverns in one of the most impacting sights available to cyclists. It was far more impressive than even cycling through Norway.


----------



## Simontm (14 Jun 2015)

Out on a 33 miler this morning. Hampton Court-Molesey -Walton (find Hurst Road boring)- along the river to Weybridge then the Ride London route to West Horsley-back round Cobham-Oxshott-home

Have to say, some guys really need to behave better. Some group riders, about 8 of them decided to turn right from Summer Road onto Hampton Court Way - completely illegal. Saw them later displaying extremely poor filtering techniques I Walton - I guess they don't commute 

Wet ride but not too disheartening. Hit 40 mph at Oxshott which was a first for me - no wonder no one overtook me


----------



## Donger (14 Jun 2015)

A nice club ride this morning, with 6 of us starting out. Threw in a little local loop before the start so I could test my bike out after a bit of fettling, then met up at the usual starting point for a lovely ride up into the Cotswolds via Horsepools Hill, Painswick and (a new one for the club) a great little road down into Sheepscombe and then up a steep little climb back out of there.

Our club rides are all about effort and reward. The effort bits were the climbing up into the Cotswolds and the steep little climb up out of Sheepscombe. The reward, a fantastic long glide on smooth tarmac mostly downwards through Buckholt Woods, followed by another mile of fast A road downhill and another big drop down Nut Hill into Upton St Leonards. (I had to wimp out of going down "the Portway", due to dodgy brakes -as I normally have the stopping distance of an oil tanker anyway, and the view from the top of the Portway is a fearsome drop resembling an Olympic 90 metre ski jump). Covered in dead flies by the bottom, but loved every second.

Once back near the start, three of us decided to throw in another small loop around the lanes between Longney and Elmore before calling it a day around about lunchtime. 38.9 miles for me today, leaving me one ride short of 1,500 for the year. Until 2013 that used to me my whole year's target, and I'm 500 miles up on my very best end of June total. Loving my cycling at the moment, and can't wait to take my No.2 bike off to the South of France at the end of the month.

Enjoy your rides, everyone. Cheers,
_Donger_.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2015)

Medium club run
https://www.strava.com/athletes/1252463
Just a steady 50 at 18 mph average , fairly easy tbh but a nice run with mates and a nice cuppa here.........
http://www.ferrerscentre.co.uk/


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2015)

Skylark Farm Staverton the destination, 56 miles the journey. First ride for just over a week, I've been on holiday in Italy with my good Lady, and I was feeling the lay off quite badly, it took me ages to warm up and once I got going it didn't last and my legs faded away quite quickly, in the end I just trundled round, mind you my tummy does seem a touch upset at the moment, probably the strange food I've been eating. A cool grey day with a strong cold breeze blowing, a bit of a shock to the system after the wall to wall sunshine of the last week. The usual route across Coventry and out through Baginton but instead of turning towards Wappingbury the other side of the village I carried on over Hunningham Hill then turned toward Birdingbury and then right towards Hill, after I turned onto the A426 I ignored the first turn and took the second turn and when I got into Grandborough I turned through Sawbridge and onto Flecknoe then picked up the A425 to the farm. Leaving the farm I turned right through Staverton and on into Daventry then turned through the industrial estate and picked up the A45 through to Willoughby where I turned off across the Grandborough fields back to the A425 then turned off through Hill and onto Marton where I picked up my usual route onto Princethorpe and onto the Fosse way to come into Coventry past the Speedway. I'm knackered and a bit rough now but it was nice to get some miles in.


----------



## robjh (14 Jun 2015)

albion said:


> That was a regular ride for me 20 years ago. The east west approach to the Malverns in one of the most impacting sights available to cyclists. It was far more impressive than even cycling through Norway.


Wow, that is praise indeed. But much as I like that ride too, I'm still not sure it beats views in the Lofoten Islands, or alongside the Lyngen peninsula - although having said that I wasn't on a bike in Norway so maybe you know something that I don't ..!


----------



## ScotiaLass (14 Jun 2015)

Garry A said:


> The familiar route out to Culross today. Been running a lot lately but now have a sore knee, unaffected by cycling though :-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done that route a couple of times now - it's lovely


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Metric century this morning taking in Kinderdijk. Action shot of my Dutch riding buddy sporting his Dulwich Paragon colors...
> 
> View attachment 91866


Nice picture DP but i hope i'm not going to be needing my longs too much next month when riding over there


----------



## User169 (14 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice picture DP but i hope i'm not going to be needing my longs too much next month when riding over there



Don't know why he was in longs - I was in short legs and arms!

What are your plans in NL?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Don't know why he was in longs - I was in short legs and arms!
> 
> What are your plans in NL?


We are coming over to Utrecht for the start of the TDF then tour across towards the German border and dropping down into Belgium .We will call into Arnhem en route but apart from that any suggestions of good places to cycle in that area would be gratefully received.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jun 2015)

A little late, but my rides from Friday, yesterday and today. Friday is Scouts night, so I pedalled there with my lad then headed off to Chertsey, intending to come back via the towpath. The warm weather seemed to have bought everyone out, so it was very busy with people having a post dinner walk, so much so that I gave up quickly and headed back to the roads. The intention was a 2 hr amble, returning in time to pick up my lad, but a visit from the P fairy put paid to that. Have to admit as I was only a few miles from home I just pumped it up twice to get there, rather than fix at the roadside. Meant taking the MTB to collect my lad, much to the amusement of the other Dads who joked that if I get a flat tyre I just change the bike! Still, 16 pleasant miles.
Yesterdays bread run was normal, though the lack of bread was bizarre, and the first time it's happened.
Today was the Magna Carta flotilla. I had no tickets, just chanced a pedal up to the Runnymede Pleasure Grounds. It was heaving, so I didn't hang about, pausing only to grab a very zoomed in shot of the Royal row barge 'Gloriana'.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2015)

I'll apologise in advance as I am about to partake in some blatant willy waving. If you don't want to witness this then I suggest you look away now.....

Just got back from doing the Evans Cycles Cheshire Ride-It long route. 82.55 miles covered in a moving time of 04:23:54 This gives an average speed of 18.75mph. I am proud to say I was only passed twice on the road.

Really enjoyed it actually and even did the optional Swiss Hill cobbled climb. The ride organisers warned not to attempt it if it was wet but you know me, can't resist a challenge. It did get pretty steep in places but the surface, while damp, wasn't a problem. The hardest part was grinding up with a 34T compact and 25T large sprocket at the rear. I crested the hill puffing like a steam train to find a group of riders having a rest. They turned and laughed when I commented that it could have been worse and then pointed up the rest of hill as it turned left and continued, I made it to the top anyway but not what I would call fun 

I met my first, bona-fide Sportive Nobber!
It all started in the queue for the start line. Some guy behind me was talking at max volume, telling his mates about how they were going to monster this ride in X.Xhrs and then bragging about a crazy downhill he did sat on the cross bar like Cancellara, totally out of control, could've died but did 52mph (wow ).
When we passed the water barrel I asked him if he would hold my bike while I topped up one of my bottles and he took my bike from me like I was handing him a steaming dog turd. When I came back he pointed out that I shouldn't be wearing earphones as they were unsafe and a danger to other riders! I just said let's not have that conversation and really wanted to add why would I take advice from someone wearing yellow cycle shoes and bright pink knee length socks 
At the start I let him and his mates go as I didn't want to challenge his awesomeness but within a few miles I was being held up by his group so passed and pulled away. A couple of junctions later I stopped to check the road was clear and was suddenly surrounded by him and his mates as they rode past me, into the road shouting 'clear'. How they could know it was clear I don't know because you did need to stop to check!
I then didn't see them again for a while and it was at around the 20 mile mark where 3 of them passed me again and proceeded to chain gang furiously to stay ahead. Nobber in the pink socks had passed me within inches. It had taken 3 of them chainganging for 15 miles to catch me and they had blown up trying, FAIL  I passed them easily again and then saw them briefly at a feed stop where they ran up to the food table, filled their pockets then ran back to their bikes 
I passed them again before reaching Alderley Edge and was just backing off and changing gears ready to climb Swiss Hill when they passed me again  Thankfully this was the last time I saw him/them.

F'in Nobber, how is running across blind junctions and passing other cyclists within inches not a danger to other riders 

Anyway, I did spot a cyclechat shirt and spoke to the owner, a lapsed member by the name of @cyclebum and we had a chat at a feed stop and in the carpark at the end. Unfortunately she had struggled and cut short the ride due to a few long days of work and stuff making her feel unwell 

Otherwise a good ride


----------



## gavgav (14 Jun 2015)

Ride 1 of my week in the Lake District with @Rickshaw Phil, a gentle (for Cumbria!) introduction with a 15.2 mile 1070 ft of climbing ride around Coniston Lake.

It was cold out and a bit of drizzle in the air as we began the climb out of Coniston Hall campsite. It goes up about 400ft and on cold legs always feels a bit of a pull, but Strava tells me it is the fastest I've ever done it.

Had a quick chat to a local at the top





There is a bit more climbing at Torver, but then a nice long descent to the lake shore and an undulating section along the busy A road, traffic was well behaved though.

We turned into quieter lanes to High Nibthwaite, before heading along the Eastern Shore of the lake, with good views over towards the Coniston and Langdale fells. Bit moody looking today.





@Rickshaw Phil and Doug weren't looking moody though 





It's undulating along the shore before the climbing begins again, up to Brantwood.
We are staying over there in the white houses to the centre of the shot.





There is a nice descent towards Coniston, before a short section through the village and down Lake Road to the Bluebird Cafe, who wouldn't do me a decaf Cappuccino and so I had to make do with a bland instant decaf coffee instead.

It was cold sat down by the lake and so we decided to head home fairly quickly via the off road path near the lake.

A good ride and if the weather plays ball we will have a few more over the coming week.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I'll apologise in advance as I am about to partake in some blatant willy waving. If you don't want to witness this then I suggest you look away now.....
> 
> Just got back from doing the Evans Cycles Cheshire Ride-It long route. 82.55 miles covered in a moving time of 04:23:54 This gives an average speed of 18.75mph. I am proud to say I was only passed twice on the road.
> 
> ...


Well done that sounds like a great ride and sounds like the entertainment was good too


----------



## Saluki (14 Jun 2015)

After a week of fantastic weather and no energy after work (this new job is very tiring), it poured with rain yesterday and this morning. We got to about half past 2 and we noticed that, not only had it stopped raining, but the pavements were drying off too. We quickly changed into cycling stuff and decided to get out and ride right then.
After the first half a mile and discovering that maybe a single layer was not quite enough, we thought that we'd do a quick 5 miler to turn our legs and go home. By the time we'd done about 4 miles, we were feeling good and any thoughts of a 5 miler were abandoned. We headed off up the Melton Road and forgot to turn right to Hethersett and carried on to Wymondham and then rode home down the Norwich Road, past Ketts Oak and then under the horrible junction at the A47/A11 and home via Cringleford and the UEA. We had to squeeze through the roadworks at the UEA.

18.43 miles in an hour and 20 someting. 3 I think. We averaged in the mid 13 mph's and had a good time. I had my new cleats on my shoes today. 1st ride in my new ones and nearly had a clipless moment as they are a whole lot stiffer than the old ones. I managed to get my foot out though, so didn't make a show of myself outside the co-op.


----------



## Rasmus (14 Jun 2015)

Near perfect day for a ride - not much wind, pleasantly warm and dry but not hot.

Took off north on the "university run" to Berkeley and Cambridge, before cutting across and up the (steep!) Cotswold escarpment at Frocester. From there it was a speedrun on mostly pleasantly quiet roads all the way down to Bath, where I could pick up and enjoy the full length of the path to home. 85 miles of pure bliss.


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well done that sounds like a great ride and sounds like the entertainment was good too


I'm just hoping Mr Pink socks is a CC'er

Sounds a bit like @Hacienda71


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> I'm just hoping Mr Pink socks is a CC'er
> 
> Sounds a bit like @Hacienda71


I wondered if it may have been you @potsy


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jun 2015)

Today was the day I've been looking forward to & dreading in equal measures since I booked the Velothon Wales closed road event which included a hill three times bigger than anything I've done before due to living & riding in the flatlands of southern England. 

Travelling down on Saturday there were plenty of cars loaded with bikes on the M4 & the hotel I am staying at has literally been taken over by cyclists for the weekend which got the nerves jangling even before I went to the expo & registration site in the center of Cardiff.

Breakfast at 6:30am was again awash with riders fueling up for the day & after watching the early starters ride past my window I was on my way to the start, a mile or so away in the city center. 

Being away in the second from last group I was aware of the sweep up wagon starting 20 minutes behind at 12mph & although confident of going faster than this a puncture or mechanical could mean an early end but I needn't of worried as the early pace was rather fast on the closed roads & flat terrain & after negotiating Newport it was onto the open country roads up to Celtic Manor where I paired up with a smashing Welsh lad & spent the remaining 60 or so miles chatting side by side & gaining some of his local knowledge.

There was a bit of drama 35 miles in when rumors of tacks on the road meant everyone dismounting & carrying their bikes for a few hundred yards although I wasnt aware of anyone actually seeing a tack. This brought the average speed down from 18.5mph to a more sensible 17.5mph which was still quicker than I had planned on going before reaching The Tumble but it was very flat with some decent road surfaces so not really a problem.

50 miles in & it was the very hill I'd been nervous about, The Tumble, 2.8 miles & 1200+ feet of going up. I must say it was superb, hundreds, maybe even thousands were on there as we made our way up at a leisurely 6mph & with my new found buddy offering his knowledge of the steep bits we reached the top in what seemed like no time & with stunning views along the way.

From there it was downhill most of the way to Caerphilly with crowds of people roadside cheering & clapping & the last climb of the day, Caerphilly mountain was lined with people offering encouragement on this tough little 436ft climb but again a leisurely pace saw this off & it was down into Cardiff with more crowds roadside.

All in all it was a superb event & if this is your sort of thing I would thoroughly recommend it despite seeing a couple of nasty looking accidents which hopefully weren't too serious but with 15,000 riders I guess these things will happen.

https://www.strava.com/activities/325303618/

Apologies for the lack of scenic pictures but stopping & starting with so many people flying past was looking a little dangerous!





The early starters outside my hotel.





Queuing up to start alongside Cardiff Castle.





Yours truly at the top of the Tumble.





The prize for our endeavors.


----------



## surfdude (14 Jun 2015)

44.5 miles today of muscle ripping pain . got lost and found some long and steep big arse hills . spent 90% of the time going up hill 9% of the time going down hill and 1 % on the flat . looks like a 100 mile Cornish ride in a day will be followed up by a few days off work afterwards . in a perverse sort of way looking forward to it .


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I'll apologise in advance as I am about to partake in some blatant willy waving. If you don't want to witness this then I suggest you look away now.....
> 
> Just got back from doing the Evans Cycles Cheshire Ride-It long route. 82.55 miles covered in a moving time of 04:23:54 This gives an average speed of 18.75mph. I am proud to say I was only passed twice on the road.
> 
> ...


Lets face it Skolly, you're one of the best non-pros I've ever seen. Well done.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2015)

Me-90k around cliviger, waterfoot and Rochdale. No pics cos it looks dull.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ouch. Hope the bike's ok.


Ditto


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2015)

Just 20 miles in the drizzle. New max speed of 37.8 mph! Previous max speed was 31.5 mph. I echo @Donger 's comment about effort and reward. The 801 feet of climbing were definitely worth it.


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> I'm just hoping Mr Pink socks is a CC'er
> 
> Sounds a bit like @Hacienda71


Oi, watch it you fixie hipster. Bet you are growing a beard and have taken to wearing stripey t shirts and three quarter length jeans.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jun 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Oi, watch it you fixie hipster. Bet you are growing a beard and have taken to wearing stripey t shirts and three quarter length jeans.


 what a thought


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/325529560

45 odd miles today, a Sky ride social, and a bit of a jolly.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Lets face it Skolly, you're one of the best non-pros I've ever seen. Well done.


Especially for a slaphead from Ashton :-)


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I wondered if it may have been you @potsy




You've obviously never met Stu Johnston hey @fossyant


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2015)

dan_bo said:


> You've obviously never met Stu Johnston hey @fossyant



I know Stu ! Goes to check photos... Fabulous man....


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> I know Stu ! Goes to check photos... Fabulous man....



Replete in stripey tights, turquoise top and curly 'tache.

Magnificent.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Replete in stripey tights, turquoise top and curly 'tache.
> 
> Magnificent.



You can't lock him up. I worked with him for a few years. Need to find out where he is ! Love him to bits.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I'll apologise in advance as I am about to partake in some blatant willy waving. If you don't want to witness this then I suggest you look away now.....
> 
> Just got back from doing the Evans Cycles Cheshire Ride-It long route. 82.55 miles covered in a moving time of 04:23:54 This gives an average speed of 18.75mph. I am proud to say I was only passed twice on the road.
> 
> ...



You did well. These panzer drivers are in cycling now. I kept my gob shut when some idiot thought I had a cassette full of the same gear - I was riding a paupers 8 speed Dura Ace Cassette, I didn't need a 29 for a cheshire ride.... 13,14,15 16.17.16... you get it.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> You can't lock him up. I worked with him for a few years. Need to find out where he is ! Love him to bits.


Got his number if you want it. Pm.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Lets face it Skolly, you're one of the best non-pros I've ever seen. Well done.


I was just about to state that you say the sweetest things but then you blew it......


dan_bo said:


> Especially for a slaphead from Ashton :-)



Just reading back through my earlier post and noticed that in my haste to publish and be damned I missed the bit about me catching and passing him/them about 100yds after they crossed the blind jct without stopping 

Nobbers!


----------



## Glow worm (14 Jun 2015)

A 16 miler today along the Lodes Way here in the flatlands.







One of my quieter routes, this is a place called Tubney Fen. I'd hoped to see, or at least hear turtle doves nearby, but nothing so far this year. They'd come back every year here until last year (when none returned), so I fear I may never see them again here now.






At least there are a few wild flowers to cheer me up. It was a grim weekend here weatherwise, drizzle all day yesterday and cool and dull today- barely 60 degrees F.

A little owl, marsh harrier and a few cuckoos at Wicken cheered me up. The adult cuckoos will mostly be gone by the end of the month so I'm enjoying the last of them now.

Miserable weather meant I pretty much had the Lodes Way to myself.






Monk's Lode, Wicken. There's a decent size glow worm colony here so I hope to head back next weekend if its warm enough to see some after dark.






White Fen on the home straight. Managed a supersonic 8mph average today- I reckon the good folks at Strava won't be troubled by me anytime soon. A nice ride today but really hoping for some sunshine in the week ahead.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2015)

10 miles this day, testing out the Austro-Diamler, town and country ride, but nothing special, except the A-D, which did well. I think it could use a granny gear, maybe after a paycheck or two. I'd ordinarily have one, but not in this BCD.Quite warm,but not windy out today, thunderstorms becoming more prevalent now. I did not see too many people out today, owing to the heat and humidity, as well as two major century rides in the area yesterday.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2015)

Donger said:


> Hell's teeth! How in the name of everything holy can the wind possibly be coming from all four points of the compass, yet always against me? Just messed about down the local lanes today, but every which way I turned it was straight into a blustery headwind. Started Southwards to Frampton, then headed first East then North to Whitminster, where I hung a left to head West to Arlingham, which is a dead end. Turned around and headed East again before turning North once more and heading for home....... Through all this, not a single sodding tailwind. 30.5 miles of being buffeted about and battling against the wind. How the hell does that happen?
> Rant over._ Donger_.


Ha ha - bad luck! I have experienced the same thing in the past.  

There is a 20 mile loop here - (Valley roads) Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Littleborough, then a long climb to Blackstone Edge, followed by the longest continuous descent (5.6 miles?) in England down through Cragg Vale to Mytholmroyd, then back along the valley to Hebden Bridge. I got a fierce headwind to Todmorden where there is a 90 degree left turn. Fierce headwind to Littleborough! 90 degree left turn - another bloody fierce headwind on the climb! I bust a gut to get up to Blackstone Edge and dreamed of the long descent to Mytholmroyd. Another 90 degree left turn, and what did I get .. another bloody fierce headwind! So fierce in fact that I had to stand up in a 39/28 gear to actually get _DOWN_ the hill!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2015)

robjh said:


> Thursday night was just made for cycling, and with a warm south-westerly breeze blowing I set out after work in Coventry and headed south-west towards the Malvern hills. The Malverns are about 50 miles from Coventry as the crow flies, and quite a bit further on the route I took. I left work just after 4 and headed out of town westwards, towards Chadwick End, then turned south west towards Lowsonford and Wootton Wawen, but careless mapreading led to a few wrong turns and I added on a few miles round here, and made up for it with a dash down the A3400 through Henley in Arden.
> Back on quiet roads, I went almost to Alcester before turning south towards Bidford on Avon, and the quiet B road on the south side of the Avon as far as Evesham. Up to this point I had had the Cotswolds on my left horizon, but I followed the Avon to Pershore and then Upton-on-Severn, where the Malverns reared up ahead. The sun was about to sink behind them as I covered the last few miles, and it was about 8.30 and with nearly 70 miles behind me as I climbed up towards Malvern Wells.
> The commanding views back eastwards were looking rather dusky by this time but the sun was still up on the western side, so I slogged up the last couple of miles to the Malvern Hills hotel at the southern end of the range, and rode back up the western side where the sun was still big and red and low in the sky. The final fast drop back to Great Malvern felt like a just reward for the effort, and I was at the station in plenty of time for the 21.56 train back to Birmingham.
> I got back to Coventry just before midnight and had a few more miles to get home, and I bombed down the empty A road which all felt like part of the fun. 87 miles in total and quite a late evening. I've been catching up with my sleep this afternoon.
> ...


A nice ride, Rob! I thought of doing pretty much that route as a forum ride one day but it might not happen now because I don't go back to Coventry much since my parents and best mate died. (I still have a sister there, but she tends to come up here to see me.)

If I thought I would get a decent turnout then I would make the effort and come down for an extra trip with my bike, but I am getting a bit discouraged by the low numbers on recent forum rides 'oop north'!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2015)

I was hoping to get out for an early ride this morning before the family decsended for lunch, but after a couple of long afternoon shifts, where I saw the dawn a'cracking, I really didn't have the energy to get up and going!

Eventually though, I managed a leisurely ride around the town to drink coffee and eat some cake at a mate's house.
Just after I set off, it started to rain. Luckily, skin is waterproof so only my clothes got a bit wet..







My old British Eagle Touristique by the River Nene.






And again, by some rocky ornaments in a local park...

Back home on 18 and a half miles, blown dry by the breeze

http://app.strava.com/activities/325518338


----------



## DaveReading (14 Jun 2015)

Nice ride out this morning to Aldermaston, arriving in time to see the wife completing her 20th mile (running) as part of the Endure24. Hats off to her and all the other participants, who (mostly) looked to be having a great time.

Maybe next year ...


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Me-90k around cliviger, waterfoot and Rochdale. No pics cos it looks dull.


It was a bit grim round here today wasn't it!

I didn't really fancy riding in the chilly, windy, overcast conditions but I had my MCL target to think about, which is precisely why I have it in the first place! I eventually dragged my lazy a*se out and did 26 miles. I kept adding extra little bits on to increase the total mileage, but avoided the big hills because the tops looked worse than the valleys. 

Once I make the effort to get out, I nearly always enjoy the ride. I tell myself that I just need to nip out and do 10 miles (whatever), but then add another couple on, then another 5 and so on.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2015)

Phew - I have finally caught up! 


This is one of my favourite threads on CycleChat, but after not visiting it for a week or so there are always such a lot of ride reports to catch up on ...


----------



## User169 (15 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are coming over to Utrecht for the start of the TDF then tour across towards the German border and dropping down into Belgium .We will call into Arnhem en route but apart from that any suggestions of good places to cycle in that area would be gratefully received.



Utrecht should be fun! I took in some of the route of the second day yesterday and signs are already going up. Some of the bible-belters are very happy apparently as the route passes through their villages on Sunday. 

Not very familiar with east of Utrecht/Arnhem - I'd just decide what you want to see and ride between them. One tip in NL though: the red bike signposts tend take a direct route often alongside main roads, whereas the green signs take more interesting, but less direct routes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Utrecht should be fun! I took in some of the route of the second day yesterday and signs are already going up. Some of the bible-belters are very happy apparently as the route passes through their villages on Sunday.
> 
> Not very familiar with east of Utrecht/Arnhem - I'd just decide what you want to see and ride between them. One tip in NL though: the red bike signposts tend take a direct route often alongside main roads, whereas the green signs take more interesting, but less direct routes.


Thanks DP green routes it is then. Never toured the NL so we want to make the most of it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Jun 2015)

Bit of a blast for this mornings commute,but still had time to spot a barn owl(couldn't miss it as it came from the trees in front of me),a heron,about 4 robins,some chaffinches and a cormorant.

Apologies for the title for those who don't like swearing;

https://www.strava.com/activities/325792857

And a late post for Saturday's club ride which ended up being just four of us in the rain and drizzle but a good pace none the less;

https://www.strava.com/activities/324410558


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2015)

had a nice pre 6am 16 miles this morning prior to getting ready for work up the mad mile along past Beckworths and the Airport up to Sywell and along to Mears Ashby and Earls Barton then on to Hardwater cross roads with a quick 30 mph descent down into Wilby and back along to Mears Ashby and then back towards home , even had time to re arrange the bikes in the garage and swap a tyre over .


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2015)

Took the new build Rt58 for a 20 miler today..neck ache occurred at 15 miles so that's a plus..old frame was end of the road. I won't miss that..
Like this RT58 see a few lads out today..All said hi..nice day here ..


----------



## luckyfox (15 Jun 2015)

No ride today...I got a lift into work...and thats all im saying


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2015)

luckyfox said:


> No ride today...I got a lift into work...and thats all im saying


It's been a while since I got a lift into work ... and that's all _I'm_ saying!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jun 2015)

The last two miles of yesterday's ride were bleeping awful but the 52 before that were lovely. One of my favourite loops over the Blackdown Hills is to go up Wrangway, drop down to Hemyock, go up, down and up again through Dunkeswell, head back over the top of the hills and then drop back down Staple Hill. Yesterday involved a new route out to Wrangway, including a hill I've been meaning to give a go for ages but never got round to. I had to make an impromptu diversion thanks to a road closure and thought I might as well just do it. Not one to be repeated on the road bike's skinny tyres - and never in winter. Nice views though. The skies were more grey than blue and the headwind stopped me reaching 40mph on the homeward descents but like I said, it was great until the end, hence this post in an attempt to remind me of that. No photos though. Took some but they were crap.


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2015)

Getting better,44 miles Knareborough,the long way round.Good riding,none of that empty feeling.It was just warm enough to wear top and shorts.I really enjoyed it.I actually felt that i had something left energy wise.Good day out.


----------



## Archeress (15 Jun 2015)

I feel a bit short changed today, I decided to port the bike in one of dem petrol powered thingmabobs and ride a route from my Collins Cycling in Somerset and Wilts. The guidebook said 30 miles but the cycle computer only reported 24. Mioshare is sulking at the moment and doesn't want to talk to Strava so no ride to post, but I can show the route from my Memory Map plan. Only one navigational problem, the guidebook is so old that the pub it mentions to turn right at has now been renamed. I noticed almost straight away and did not go very far out of my way.







I started out at Lydiard Park, just on the outskirts of Swindon and rode along Hook Street and into Hook before heading North to Purton. Here I headed west and then north west through Minety before arriving at the Cotswold Water Park. Despite all the lakes marked on the map, I didn't manage to see a single one lol.

I skirted Ashton Keynes before having my lunch in the picnic site at Waterhay. After lunch I headed back towards Swindon and then to Lydiard Park to complete the loop. 23.84 easy miles at an average of 13.26mph.

I met this amiable but quiet fellow





Lunch time





I managed to get a shot of this colourful insect using 48x zoom and bracing the camera against my bikes frame





Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## gavgav (15 Jun 2015)

Ride 2 of my holiday in the Lake District.

We ramped up both the distance (33.7 miles) and climbing (2860 ft) today with a route that was aiming for Lakeside and Newby Bridge.

We had a delayed start though, as the dreaded P Fairy had broken into the shed overnight and @Rickshaw Phil's rear tyre was as flat as a pancake! Wheel removed and checks done, couldn't find any sign of a hole and it seemed to be holding its air and so it was pumped up and put back on, only for his rear brake to seize up and need some TLC!





We finally set off and descended into Coniston, before beginning the hellish climb up Hawkshead Hill. Ground our way up to the sign and the obligatory photo stop (chance to breathe and drink!!)





Next destination was Hawkshead and the lovely scenic roads along Esthwaite Water and a climb into Near Sawrey, passing Hilltop (for the Beatrix Potter fans amongst you) complete with the usual gaggle of Japanese tourists in the middle of the road taking pictures.

We then turned towards Lake Windermere and Cunsey, after which there is a very steep climb up to the main road at Graythwaite, where we passed a couple struggling up the hill, with the lady walking and not looking as though she was enjoying herself!!

Once on the main road is is a nice descent into Lakeside, where we stopped at the boat/train station for some lunch.















We had an interested Gull baying at as for food and after we ignored him, he decided to do what can only be described as "ballet" by standing on one leg at a time and performing for us  . Still didn't get any food off us though!

We continued onwards to Newby Bridge, before heading into gradient arrow country!! The initial climbing was into the Rusland Valley, where I was given a compliment about my knees by an elderly lady  and we disturbed a stork in the undergrowth that took off and honked at us. Next we climbed up to Oxen Park, before it really ramped up to Bandrake and Bessy Bank, which was a killer of a climb and I had to stop a couple of times. Lovely views though.





Thankfully we had a steep descent to Lowick Bridge and then we followed the route back along the Eastern Shore of Coniston Lake and back to the house.

Hard work and my most challenging entry into the Half Century a Month challenge so far.

@Rickshaw Phil had lost some air from his tyre on the route and so had a proper go at finding the hole, which turned out to be a tiny one, but enough to let some air out over time.


----------



## Saluki (15 Jun 2015)

Quick 5 miler. What Hubster calls the H2H ride (Home to Hospital). We are hoping for a nice 30 miler tomorrow and exploring a new (to us) cyclepath on the wrong side of the river.
Gorgeous day.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jun 2015)

This week at work the students get drunk and ruin all my hard work. This usually peeves me a bit so I've decamped to Mallorca for the week.
The bike shop wasn't open til 4, so after a quick snooze I've just had a nice 20 odd miles around Pollensa and Cala San Vincenc.
The sun is out after the rain this afternoon and I saw a booted eagle

https://www.strava.com/activities/326019473


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2015)

Archeress said:


> I feel a bit short changed today, I decided to port the bike in one of dem petrol powered thingmabobs and ride a route from my Collins Cycling in Somerset and Wilts. The guidebook said 30 miles but the cycle computer only reported 24. Mioshare is sulking at the moment and doesn't want to talk to Strava so no ride to post, but I can show the route from my Memory Map plan. Only one navigational problem, the guidebook is so old that the pub it mentions to turn right at has now been renamed. I noticed almost straight away and did not go very far out of my way.
> View attachment 92022
> 
> 
> ...



nice to see them shoes are seeing new sites @Archeress


----------



## BSRU (15 Jun 2015)

Managed to squeeze a quick(for me) ride in on Saturday(47km with 540m of going up). First time I have ridden on a Saturday evening.
Then today a good hard 100km with almost 1200m of going up( with the mid section of 25km with almost 500m of going up).

From the overcast and humid Saturday ride.





Then from today's sunnier and warmer ride.








Post ride recovery included some(i.e. more than one) chocolate éclairs.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jun 2015)

A quick 16 miles for me tonight, nice to get out and enjoy the warm evenings.


----------



## Archeress (15 Jun 2015)

meta lon said:


> nice to see them shoes are seeing new sites @Archeress


They have seen plenty of miles now. They are working very well for me.

Thanks & hugs
Archeress x


----------



## cyclebum (16 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I'll apologise in advance as I am about to partake in some blatant willy waving. If you don't want to witness this then I suggest you look away now.....
> 
> Just got back from doing the Evans Cycles Cheshire Ride-It long route. 82.55 miles covered in a moving time of 04:23:54 This gives an average speed of 18.75mph. I am proud to say I was only passed twice on the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclebum (16 Jun 2015)

I like Skol said:


> I'll apologise in advance as I am about to partake in some blatant willy waving. If you don't want to witness this then I suggest you look away now.....
> 
> Just got back from doing the Evans Cycles Cheshire Ride-It long route. 82.55 miles covered in a moving time of 04:23:54 This gives an average speed of 18.75mph. I am proud to say I was only passed twice on the road.
> 
> ...



Hi Skol, glad to hear you had a good ride unlike me! Just had to come back and look you up. I've had that jacket for about 8 years but this is the first time I've been approached by another Cyclechatter. 
I felt so frustrated that I had had to abort the ride, we were doing the 58 miles but we still did 44! The distance should have been no problem, I've done further many times, but we were looking at trying to get a good time for ourselves. The first half had been such a good ride and when I got home and checked my strava we had actually kept our average above 15mph (good for us!). We got lost coming in to Alderley Edge when my friend who was in front followed some guys who had joined us at the junction, but turned out they were not doing the Evans ride (last time I leave her to navigate!!!!!!!). It was as we were finding our way back on to the route I started to feel a bit off colour and just the other side of Mottram that I had to stop for a while. A 19 hour hard day on Saturday and only 5 hours sleep were to blame having hired a van and driven 3 hours each way to collect our daughter from university where she had not finished packing and her flat needed cleaning! Thankfully yesterday I was feeling much better and was back out on my bike and feeling even more frustrated as I've never had this before. My next ride is the Great Manchester ride in a few weeks time so hopefully this will go better.


----------



## jnrmczip (16 Jun 2015)

So a day late although had to share. In total yesterday I completed 40.3 miles. I started with my usual commute to work and was the surprised by the opera unity of a half day needless to say I jumped at the chance I then cycled home. Next on the agenda I painted the little ones room and headed back out on the bike to my first GRCM meet up group ride where I completed a further 30 miles. The group was very diverse and full of very friendly people very glad I went what a difference riding in a group as opposed to on my own I will definetly be going out at least once a week with the group from now on. They are very well organised and friendly and made me feel very welcome.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jun 2015)

I was up at first light this morning as there was a storm due in Mallorca. Off I went into the grey, cool morning heading out of Pollenca. After 2 miles I was shivering so I stopped to put my waterproof on, this had me warm in a minute or 2. The road rises slowly and almost without letting on to you you're ever so slightly going up for about 8 miles and then the fun starts.
There is nothing ferocious about this climb, more a steady plod up a series of switchbacks with messages spray painted on the road (mostly in Russian). After a wee while the sun started to make itself known...








The waterproof had been off for a while now as it had warmed up nicely. I crested the Col de Femenia and stopped to take a rubbish 

pic of the rubbish sign...




There are a few downs from here to the monastery at Lluc which were fun. It was here that a Pine Marten crossed the road 50 yards in front of me! The monastery was shut at this early hour so I ate my apple and left.
Which way back...? I could have made a loop by going via Campanet but I didn't know when this storm was going to hit and I chickened out as I didn't fancy a soaking, so I came back down the lovely, smooth, swooping decent.
I carried on to Alcudia old town and stopped for tea. I asked the barman for a croissant and he gave me the wifi code...

Back along the bay to Porto Pollensa and I had an Osprey fly over my head! I also saw 2 Purple Herons.
Upon return I went for a walk up the Boquer valley, this was the view from it....




There's been a bit of thunder and lightning..... But I think I'd have done the loop and stayed dry. Never mind.
http://www.strava.com/activities/326423486


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual..
Just a pleasant bimble over to a mates house on the other side of town to have a chat, drink tea and eat muffins..






Banana and choc chip .. Tasty! 

After about an hour, I had to start heading homewards as I was picking granddaughter up from school. As I was on the CX, I could ride through Harleston Firs across the golf course bridleway and up the Brampton Valley Way to Merry Tom crossing to get to Pitsford Res.






In The Firs, I spotted the biggest ant hill I've ever seen.. The can is there to give the pic some sort of scale.. There are lots of similar nests there, but not as big as this one.... On some trails, they look like a 'take off' ramp. Heck of a shock if you tried it though 







Any of you Londoners applying for or querying your Oyster Card, the building on the horizon, behind the flat roof barn is where you're calling... This is the view from the dam wall and overflow system from the reservoir. 

I was home a bit before 16:00, just in time to wipe the dust off the bike, have a shower and get to the school gates by 16:30.

A really enjoyable 27 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/325971423


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2015)

Get away,quick, @PeteXXX ! Have you not seen the movie Them?!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2015)

Just a 17 mile mooch to town and back. Lovely weather after an unexpectedly wet start to the day.













Looking up at the Quantock Hills, Somerset



__ coffeejo
__ 16 Jun 2015



16 June 2015





It occurred to me as I was trying to sleep last night that I approach all hills, no matter what the gradient, with the same attitude, which is to go down to the lowest gears and plod my way up. This is fine for "proper" hills but is actually a bit daft on the gentle ones since it's slower and does nothing to help me get better at the barsteward ones. So, I decided that since most of my routes into town aren't anything more strenuous than undulating, I wasn't going to use the small ring at the front or the two biggest sprockets on the rear cassette today. My legs were initially rather surprised but soon admitted that even the worst of the worse "hills" only needed a little bit more effort to heave myself and the bike up them, and it was a lot more satisfying than simply plodding. 

I'll never be fast at hill climbing but if I keep this up, it will hopefully reduce the number of times I worry that I'm about to topple over sideways. (Been there, done that .)


----------



## Billy Wizz (16 Jun 2015)

Finally nailed my new commute from Woolwich Arsenal to Pickets Lock up the Lea valley 32 miles round trip.
Tried to keep off the death race 2000 route of London a bit busy going up Silvertown Way and then across to the lime house cut then traffic free for about 10 miles and two nice looking riverside pubs which looked nice and bike friendly, I can see me stopping there quite a bit on the way home from work this summer for a derserved pint or two and a pie of course.
Pics will follow on the first stop.


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jun 2015)

Whilst I had no real aches from Sundays ride my legs were feeling a little heavier than usual but with no work this afternoon & fairly nice weather it seemed a shame not to go out for a while rather than stay at home & cut the grass. 

So I opted to take one of my flatter routes on the southern side of the New Forest, passing through Colbury & Longdown towards Beaulieu & then taking the more agricultural roads around St. Leonards & Norleywood before looping round back to the forest where a slight tail breeze meant the journey home via Lyndhurst & Ashurst was all fairly painless!

34 miles with just 968ft of going up thankfully.

https://www.strava.com/activities/326574747


----------



## gavgav (16 Jun 2015)

Ride 3 of my week in the Lakes.

A reduction in mileage today (23.2 miles) after yesterday's exertions, but still some steep climbing (1887 ft) and with a fair proportion of it being off road, which we aren't used to, it takes some effort to get round.

@Rickshaw Phil fetched his bike out of the shed, to find today's problem which was a dragging front brake!! He's brought the knockabout bike with him and it reminds me of an old car in winter, needing a bit of TLC to get it going 

We set out with the descent into Coniston and then joined the NCN route 37 towards Ambleside. It begins with an undulating off road section, complete with fords or bridges (bridges for me!) along which we met a guided school group stood on the side with bikes, one of whom dropped their bike just missing me and right into Dougs path!! Luckily he stopped in time and we headed to the steep climb up to Tilberthwaite and then a nice off road downhill section to Little Langdale.

We continued down into Elterwater and then climbed up into Great Langdale, which has beautiful alpine esque scenery, which continues to amaze me every time I go up there






Arriving at the top of the valley we found a nice spot to have our lunch, before @Rickshaw Phil did his latest audition for Riverdance, having stood on an ants nest again!! 

Me enjoying lunch with a view!





There were 2 choices of route now, back the way we came, or a climb over Blea Tarn. That's a proper mountain pass and having conquered it last year, Doug and I opted for the nice downhill run back to Elterwater, but @Rickshaw Phil fancied a crack at the pass and so we headed on our separate ways, with the rendezvous to be the Three Shires Inn at Little Langdale for a well earned pint.

Doug and I enjoyed a fast descent with the wind behind us, before beginning the steep climb back up to Little Langdale.

We arrived to find no sign of Phil, but his bike was there. He appeared a couple of minutes later with a pint of Esthwaite Ale for me and some Old Rosie cider (7.5%) for Doug .

It was lovely and warm sat on the wall in the sun enjoying our drinks.

We didn't stop for too long, as there was a steep climb to come and sure enough we struggled our way up to Hodge Close. I'd forgotten how rocky that bit is and I was in bottom gear for the majority of the climb .

@Rickshaw Phil enjoying the lunar landscape at Hodge Close





Doug was really struggling by now, a combination of the weeks efforts so far and I suspect a lot to do with the pint of Old Rosie!!

Not to be deterred though there was only a short climb before a long downhill section to the main road and then back along the undulating off road section. In Conistion we took the gravel path back to the house, instead of the road and came across the school group again!! We gave them a very wide berth this time.

Another good ride, but a day off is planned tomorrow, to let the legs recover a bit, plus it's meant to absolutely  it down!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jun 2015)

^^^^^^ legs like a sparrow!


----------



## Saluki (16 Jun 2015)

Today's route above.
We had a 30 miler planned and set off, via a client's house to walk her 2 collie dogs and then carried on with the ride. The ride to the collies house was nice, we stuck to cycle paths where we could and swore about the loose, rough road to their house a bit. We walked for an hour and then swore about the loose rough stuff as we went down hill on it before picking up the 'no through road' past the waterworks on NCN Route 1.

Once out on the road we headed left and then left again towards the Wood's End PH (Now the waterside with jolly expensive cake so we didn't buy any). On the way there we saw a ruined church. Saxon jobby.



and stopped to have a look at it.

After not getting cake at the Wood's End, as was, we then tackled the hill. 17% that went on for about a year. We did not stop and we did not walk, but will admit to having a breather at the top of the bloody thing. From there we headed off to Surlingham and stopped at the post office for a sit down, an ice cream and a couple of choc chip biscuits. We fussed the neighbour's dogs while we were there and chatted to a pair of hikers/geocachers who were also getting ice-cream and biccies.
More bloody climbing ensued - I was getting fed up as I don't like climbing much but, since losing the weight it's not such a chore really. Then the Garmin pointed us up a road and then off up what it said was a cycle path


Yeah, right. Stinging nettles and shorts do not made good riding. That blooming path was thinner than Kate Moss! We got down it, slowly and looking out for thorns.
We eventually reached Poringland, where we munched more biccies (residue of packet in saddlebag you see). Hubster said to go straight home from there. I pointed out that it would be the same distance if we headed in and back out of the city or we carried on with the route. Nope, he wanted the into the city and back out route. More chuffing climbing - which we wouldn't have done if we had gone my way and we made it home.

The route we should have taken was 30.14 miles, with Hubster's 'short cut' direct route home, it was 30.17. 2:40:20 time wise so averaging a little over 11mph which seemed about right. We had to stay at about 7mph on the riverside cyclepaths, then there was all that grovelling up the 17%er and more grovelling up hills and then a very steady hour's ride home with Hubster no longer feeling the love so that average is about right.

Now I'm blooming starving and going to make a humungous chicken chilli. So there.


----------



## Donger (16 Jun 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Back along the bay to Porto Pollensa and I had an Osprey fly over my head! I also saw 2 Purple Herons.


 
A word of advice, my friend....... Seeing purple herons, in my experience, is nature's way of telling you to pull over and sink another glucose gel.

Sounds like a great ride. Jealous.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jun 2015)

Donger said:


> A word of advice, my friend....... Seeing purple herons, in my experience, is nature's way of telling you to pull over and sink another glucose gel.
> 
> Sounds like a great ride. Jealous.




They don't have them in Gloucestershire then?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_heron

It was when I saw the pink elephant......


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (16 Jun 2015)

Gone and done it. City Respro mask purchased today. Now look like an urban terrorist but not wheezing


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Get away,quick, @PeteXXX ! Have you not seen the movie Them?!


They ain't litte ants either!!


----------



## theloafer (16 Jun 2015)

had planned a short run out to see my mate in Darlington...them decided to take the scenic route instead  out to Sedgefield along by the A689 on the NCN1 route/track  to the Wynyard cycle/walk route ..coffee stop and food  through Thorpe thewles ...Redmarshall.over to Sadberge ...along by the A66/ cycle path into Darlington...walter was out (found out later that he was in bloody Sadberge at the village hall supping coffee) left Darlington along patch's lanes managed 38 miles
https://connect.garmin.com/activity/806025354






wynyard


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jun 2015)

41.8 miles today with a trip into the Vale of York so less climbing that normal only 1500ft wereas a local 18 mile route has two thirds of that. NCN Route 67 was followed north west from Wetherby. The start of the road free route commences on Deighton Road in the town blocked by one of those annoying inverted V barriers and once negotiated a relatively stiff climb awaits




Needless to say I had stopped in completely the wrong gear and had to break a habit and stand on the pedals to get up it.
Another V barriers lurks further on and then at the northern end of the road free route this assortment of not quite scrap metal and on which I manged to break off a reflector.




Heading now along roads NCN67 follows a twisty lane and around the sharpest bend came



at least the service is less frequent that it was a few years back
Further on rather than attempting to cross the A658 NCN67 dives down a one person wide track to a bridleway subway, it was muddy at the start, muddy at the far end and then at the top of the climb a bend was full of mud and horse droppings



the bike went sidewards and shanks pony was neccessary.
NCN67 then heads through Harrogate showground with this nominally 7% climb




Part of it is however 10.5% and equipped with a cattle grid!




Further on after following a track NCN67 comes to a traffic light controlled crossroads with the push button green light request for the track being somewhat high



Another red light jumped


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Jun 2015)

I have been missing from the thread for a while, mostly to do with preparing for a boiler replacement and then getting the thing fitted over a week. I've had less opportunities for riding.

However, since the very stiff winds abated a bit, I took the MTB up to Dalbeattie for a run round the red route. I needed to get aquainted with it again and there's guaranteed to be some testing technical features on the ride.

And so there is! It's very rocky there, and they do love steep rock gardens and parts where it looks like they've just swung a JCB at the hill and said "that'll do"  A few bits that I carried the bike over or down, but there was one feature that I was definately not going to be taking on, and that's "The Slab". It's a massive lump of granite in the middle of a forest, and when I say massive, it's about the size of my house. It's intimidating. Very intimidating. I rode the red grade route that bypasses it and takes you past the bottom of it, then climbed up it for a piccy.

From the top: 




And from the bottom: 





There's a few videos of people riding down it and then crashing into trees on youtube (there isn't really any straight run-out, you reach the bottom and have to turn right sharpish)

Anyway, 15 miles and 3 hours of vigorous exercise. Lovely!


----------



## gavgav (16 Jun 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> ^^^^^^ legs like a sparrow!


They can't half peddle a bike well though! @Rickshaw Phil is a lot faster than me uphill!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> They ain't litte ants either!!


I know, there's some footage going around from your ride.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4URRp39XOo


----------



## arranandy (17 Jun 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I was up at first light this morning as there was a storm due in Mallorca. Off I went into the grey, cool morning heading out of Pollenca. After 2 miles I was shivering so I stopped to put my waterproof on, this had me warm in a minute or 2. The road rises slowly and almost without letting on to you you're ever so slightly going up for about 8 miles and then the fun starts.
> There is nothing ferocious about this climb, more a steady plod up a series of switchbacks with messages spray painted on the road (mostly in Russian). After a wee while the sun started to make itself known...
> View attachment 92093
> 
> ...


Good ride Dave. My mate that lives on Mallorca posted a photo on FB of the hailstones they had yesterday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

Day off work today so did an imperial century. Found it hard work for the last 20 miles or so

https://www.strava.com/activities/327187885


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jun 2015)

Took this for a shakedown.







This was in the marina.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2015)

I've had to stay away from this thread recently, it was rubbing a sore spot with me no longer being able to get out on the trike (following surgery), then illness and more illness and more antibiotics and... oh and with the weather being so good. I was back to walking the same 2 paths and only seeing them and only a tiny little bit of them as well. 

But all that changed today. On one of those short walks many weeks I met a lady on a bike. She asked directions and could not make up her mind if to continue on or return back the way she had come. With what she was wearing, the bike and everything else, I asked her if she rode often. I didn't get the response I had been expecting - it was her first ride since a kid. She had signed up to ride to Snowdon in August and though she had better start training. Anyhow to cut a long story short, we had a chat, and agreed to cycle/ride together when I wasn't just 10 days since major back surgery and I gave her my mobile number...

Well today, we went out together for the first time. I planned a route that was roughly 10 miles or so and she rode from Winsford to my home and we went out for a ride together. We seem to be averaging roughly the same speed (or at least will once it is not my first ride after surgery) and had a general chit chat as we rode (though it is somewhat interesting with me still having no voice) and well we managed to dodge the rain that some places clearly had had, and it was fantastic to be back out on the bike and seeing the world again. I kept the distance down, we kept the speed at what I could manage and well it went OK, I had some pain, but it is the same pain I am getting when I walk and wasn't any worse, so when I see the consultant I will ask him about it, but otherwise I am back on the trike and managed +10 miles in a stunning time of 1 1/2 hours. Yep... you read it 90 minutes... but I did it. https://www.strava.com/activities/327295087 

I will see how I feel tomorrow and if OK, I will repeat assuming it is not torrential rain or something like that.

I'M BACK.... 





(you may even get a photo tomorrow!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've had to stay away from this thread recently, it was rubbing a sore spot with me no longer being able to get out on the trike (following surgery), then illness and more illness and more antibiotics and... oh and with the weather being so good. I was back to walking the same 2 paths and only seeing them and only a tiny little bit of them as well.
> 
> But all that changed today. On one of those short walks many weeks I met a lady on a bike. She asked directions and could not make up her mind if to continue on or return back the way she had come. With what she was wearing, the bike and everything else, I asked her if she rode often. I didn't get the response I had been expecting - it was her first ride since a kid. She had signed up to ride to Snowdon in August and though she had better start training. Anyhow to cut a long story short, we had a chat, and agreed to cycle/ride together when I wasn't just 10 days since major back surgery and I gave her my mobile number...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've had to stay away from this thread recently, it was rubbing a sore spot with me no longer being able to get out on the trike (following surgery), then illness and more illness and more antibiotics and... oh and with the weather being so good. I was back to walking the same 2 paths and only seeing them and only a tiny little bit of them as well.
> 
> But all that changed today. On one of those short walks many weeks I met a lady on a bike. She asked directions and could not make up her mind if to continue on or return back the way she had come. With what she was wearing, the bike and everything else, I asked her if she rode often. I didn't get the response I had been expecting - it was her first ride since a kid. She had signed up to ride to Snowdon in August and though she had better start training. Anyhow to cut a long story short, we had a chat, and agreed to cycle/ride together when I wasn't just 10 days since major back surgery and I gave her my mobile number...
> 
> ...


please get those lovely photos coming back in, have you seen the entries so far ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> please get those lovely photos coming back in, have you seen the entries so far ?


----------



## Alex H (17 Jun 2015)

today, so out for the first time in a couple of weeks (short holiday to Pyrenees  and continuing building veranda )

Nice shady bit on the way to St Brice-sur-Vienne






Well, it may not be huge (8 spaces, I think) but at least someone is using it. (covoiturage= Car Share )






On the way to St. Gence - this is Feeriland 'a wonderful miniature world'  - it's not open in the mornings until July, hence the empty car park.






The church at St. Gence






Next stop, our local transportation hub - Limoges International Airport






There was a plane due, but after 15 minutes I gave up, so here's a pic of the control tower instead.







Home via the old St.Junien / Limoges road, and another of my not so favourite hamlet names.

Although there is a restaurant in Limoges with the same name - HERE 






73km in 3 1/2 hrs


----------



## gavgav (17 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've had to stay away from this thread recently, it was rubbing a sore spot with me no longer being able to get out on the trike (following surgery), then illness and more illness and more antibiotics and... oh and with the weather being so good. I was back to walking the same 2 paths and only seeing them and only a tiny little bit of them as well.
> 
> But all that changed today. On one of those short walks many weeks I met a lady on a bike. She asked directions and could not make up her mind if to continue on or return back the way she had come. With what she was wearing, the bike and everything else, I asked her if she rode often. I didn't get the response I had been expecting - it was her first ride since a kid. She had signed up to ride to Snowdon in August and though she had better start training. Anyhow to cut a long story short, we had a chat, and agreed to cycle/ride together when I wasn't just 10 days since major back surgery and I gave her my mobile number...
> 
> ...


Superb stuff.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've had to stay away from this thread recently, it was rubbing a sore spot with me no longer being able to get out on the trike (following surgery), then illness and more illness and more antibiotics and... oh and with the weather being so good. I was back to walking the same 2 paths and only seeing them and only a tiny little bit of them as well.
> 
> But all that changed today. On one of those short walks many weeks I met a lady on a bike. She asked directions and could not make up her mind if to continue on or return back the way she had come. With what she was wearing, the bike and everything else, I asked her if she rode often. I didn't get the response I had been expecting - it was her first ride since a kid. She had signed up to ride to Snowdon in August and though she had better start training. Anyhow to cut a long story short, we had a chat, and agreed to cycle/ride together when I wasn't just 10 days since major back surgery and I gave her my mobile number...
> 
> ...



Well done you, I've missed your posts.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jun 2015)

I left Porto Pollensa fairly early and headed up the road to Pollensa, I then turned left for Sa Pobla. This road is smooth with a couple of interesting slopes. After 12 miles I'm in SP, artichokes and cabbages galore, but no strawberries in evidence. Then it was up the hill to Muro. This nearly killed Mrs Dave back in February, and I can see why, it's a fair old drag! From Muro its on through stunning countryside to Sineu where I stopped for tea and ensaimadas, mmmmm!
It was market day




On I went through more beautiful undulating countryside to Petra then on to Lloret. In the verges along this road there were snails, and when I say snails...





Did I tell you that the countryside was beautiful?




I wanted to go back via Muro but the road was closed, the man on the barriers aid I should be ok, I was, but there were a few ropey bits...




Bob the builder was specific about where he wanted me!
Back to Sa Pobla and a food stop, pa amb oli, cheese, bread and ham. The bread was local with a crust of pure steel, delicious.
I took the road down through albufera marsh, Cetti's warblers yelling at me to keep pedalling through the stern head wind.
I took a right down to C'an Picafort and turned back at the roundabout, it's a bit of a kiss me quick eyesore, as is Alcudia which was next on my list. I was soon out the other side and back in Pollensa bay




I turned off the coast road and went through the back road up to Pollensa then on to Cala San Vincenc, red flags today, rough as a bears arse the sea was. I then rode up to the bottom of yesterday's climb and back down to Pollensa and on through the lanes. I was on for my June 100 miler so I had to make a little detour, a Red Backed Shrike eyed me from a telegraph wire, maybe he was hungry, I know I was!
Coming back into Porto Pollensa I was done in and I stopped at the roundabout kiosk for a mandarin/strawberry and chocolate ice cream, I think I earned a double!
101.1 miles in beautiful sunshine!

http://www.strava.com/activities/327289674


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2015)

Alex H said:


> today, so out for the first time in a couple of weeks (short holiday to Pyrenees  and continuing building veranda )
> 
> Nice shady bit on the way to St Brice-sur-Vienne
> 
> ...


Limoges airport has changed a bit since I was last there in the late '80s!


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2015)

Last nights ride a quick 9 mile spin from home through Newtown Linford up Sharply hill down past the golf course into Cropston and back home . ride was notable due to the fact it was the first ride on +1



gaint defy 1 composite 2012.
Bought second hand had 38 miles on bike computer chap had bought it rode twice then was taken ill it has been hung in his garage for 18 months acquired through friend .After 8 months of pottering on a hybrid I was looking to upgrade .



rubbish photo of strava page first segment second best time this is while I was getting feel of gears every other segment a pr the bike certainly feels quiker . Average speed 17 mph  I am a happy bunny


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2015)

Wet both ways, that nasty fine mist rain that really soaks in and makes those of us with glasses near blind constantly


----------



## Spartak (18 Jun 2015)

Rode my first CX race last night !
Round 6 of the Ridley-Western Summer League, in the grounds of Hengrove Leisure Park. 

I was on my MTB along with a few others ! 
The race started on the old 'runway' before heading thru some technical sections. 
I was pleased to last the course riding for 56 mins. In that time I covered 9 laps !
The winner & his chasing group managed 11 laps !!


----------



## arranandy (18 Jun 2015)

Nice ride to work at 6am. Bit breezy but quite mild. Planning to do a longer loop on the way home this afternoon


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Wet both ways, that nasty fine mist rain that really soaks in and makes those of us with glasses near blind constantly


Same here, only 1.5 miles before bicycle and left leg started playing up, as well as the rain, now planning on Saturday.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jun 2015)

I wasn't sure how the legs would feel today after yesterday's long ride.
I had options-
1- Go out to Formentor. A fair bit of climbing, and if my energy went at Cap Formentor then I was Donald Ducked as its a long way to struggle. Word is I'm out here next spring with my brothers,I'd love to do it with them.

2- Go back up to Lluc and complete the loop ride that the storm made me wary of. (good job too from the tales I've been told!)

So I set out toward Pollensa at 9am, it was already warm and my legs were a bit weary after yesterday. I kept it in the big ring all the way to the base of the climb, then changed down to start the miles of spinning. I did better today, And felt quite strong, though I was glad to see the sign for the summit. From here to Lluc there are a few more slopes to scale. Once there I ordered an ensaimada and a croissant and tea with lemon and watched the Spanish pensioners trip descend





From here it's more up until you reach the road that takes you down to Caimari. The next 15 minutes were truly stunning with hairpin after hairpin. Not far into the decent I did stop, but who wouldn't.....?




That was were I was headed. The turns continued and the roads still quiet, it couldn't last, and it didn't! First a bus was a bit lazy on getting back to his side after a bend, he was 12" from my shoulder. Then I had to stop above a hairpin to let 7, yes 7 busses through. After that it was quiet again all the way down to the "plain".
I say plain, but they will build their towns on hill tops, I suppose to spot the baddies before they invade, and they've not quite Sussed out by passes!
I had a fair few miles of undulations to get through, but it was mostly pretty.
I came to Buger, again on a hill. I wouldn't normally stop, but I just had to put my hands in this




I could have climbed in!
Down the hill and into Sa Pobla and on to Alcudia, near the old town I saw a Red Kite, other than this there weren't too many birds about today.
Cycling back around the bay was tough with a gusty head wind but I managed to get myself to the roundabout for an ice cream, now there's a surprise!

I want to live here.....

http://www.strava.com/activities/327889380


----------



## gavgav (18 Jun 2015)

4th and final ride of my week in the Lake District. The legs can't take anymore!! Today's ride turned out, unintentionally, to be our longest of the week at 35.5 miles and involved another 2800 ft of climbing, meaning we've done 107 miles and 8500ft of climbing this week.

We picked a route out of my cycling book, for completely new territory and loaded the bikes onto the car, to take the 20 mile journey to our starting point in Lindale. It was much colder today and a very brisk Westerly wind was blowing.

We took the wonderfully named "Back o the Fell Road" out of Lindale before turning towards Witherslack. We didn't want to reach that village though, but after climbing up Strickland Hill we took a "right" turn through an undulating wood, squeezing past some roadworks involving trees and phone cables, before arriving in.....yes you've guessed it, Witherslack. We had gone completely the wrong way and so had to double back, uphill, to the junction, including having to walk the bike through the roadworks that now included a telegraph pole in the road!! 

Not to be deterred we continued up to Crosthwaite, Crook and Staveley, with a lot of up and down, meaning the legs were getting a good workout.

We decided not to partake in a drink at Wilf's cafe, as @Rickshaw Phil had remembered an ice cream shop a bit further along the ride. We therefore joined the cycle path alongside the A591 to Ings, battling against the strong wind, before turning off and beginning the long steep climb up the gated road to Borwick Fold. This gave nice views back towards Kentmere.






Unfortunately we arrived where the ice cream shop should have been, but it wasn't there anymore .

We pressed on to Gilpin Mill and Crosthwaite again, but then took a different way back to Bowland Bridge and onto Cartmell Fell, with plenty of steep climbs to get over!

We arrived back at Lindale, tired but having enjoyed ourselves thoroughly. The route lacked the jaw dropping scenery of the other rides this week, but the rolling countryside and quiet almost traffic less lanes were a joy to cycle on.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (18 Jun 2015)

gavgav said:


> 4th and final ride of my week in the Lake District. The legs can't take anymore!! Today's ride turned out, unintentionally, to be our longest of the week at 35.5 miles and involved another 2800 ft of climbing, meaning we've done 107 miles and 8500ft of climbing this week.
> 
> We picked a route out of my cycling book, for completely new territory and loaded the bikes onto the car, to take the 20 mile journey to our starting point in Lindale. It was much colder today and a very brisk Westerly wind was blowing.
> 
> ...



Fecking jealous - you bet I am


----------



## arranandy (18 Jun 2015)

arranandy said:


> Nice ride to work at 6am. Bit breezy but quite mild. Planning to do a longer loop on the way home this afternoon


The planned longer ride on the way home was cancelled due to persistent heavy drizzle and a stiff westerly breeze. Weather more like January than June


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Jun 2015)

I took the 520 for a proper shakedown

https://www.strava.com/activities/328077179

I bought it as a station / rough weather / beater. Yet again, I think it's going to find itself 'promoted' fairly soon. I've found a pair of Mavic rims in a wardrobe, I'm going to change the cassette from 11-25 to 12-27, bung on a couple of M+ 28's, and I reckon that it'll be a stonkingly good all rounder.


----------



## IDMark2 (18 Jun 2015)

It was a day begging to be ridden in but I had an appointment.
At the LBS. 
Where my new bike was now assembled and awaiting collection. 

So I got Mrs ID to give me a lift over to Honiton, just 6 miles from here, arrived in the shop wearing my cycling gear, carrying the rack and my pedals I wanted him to fit to it and - after encouraging Mrs ID to depart now because she'd only get upset with the next bit - waving my payment card for the balance. Thank you very muchly Mr LBS owner, this is now MY Giant Revolt.

So a shake down ride home in the sun, getting used to the new Tiagra Shimano having ridden SRAM for a while and old style Sora before that. Unfortunately home was in a South West direction which was where the wind was coming from, yesterdays hilly 40 miles were weighing my legs down down as well but who cares...NEW BIKE! 





20 miles later home - yes, it's only 6 miles, but not today - and able to do a few changes in my workshop, reflectors binned, stem flipped, saddle raised, lowered, raised again. 




Looking forward to tomorrow. 
Please excuse me being all excited, first new bike since ohhhh.. 2005.. been secondhand until now.


----------



## arranandy (18 Jun 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I wasn't sure how the legs would feel today after yesterday's long ride.
> I had options-
> 1- Go out to Formentor. A fair bit of climbing, and if my energy went at Cap Formentor then I was Donald Ducked as its a long way to struggle. Word is I'm out here next spring with my brothers,I'd love to do it with them.
> 
> ...


Must be getting hot on Mallorca Dave. September before Im back again


----------



## Spartak (18 Jun 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I wasn't sure how the legs would feel today after yesterday's long ride.
> I had options-
> 1- Go out to Formentor. A fair bit of climbing, and if my energy went at Cap Formentor then I was Donald Ducked as its a long way to struggle. Word is I'm out here next spring with my brothers,I'd love to do it with them.
> 
> ...



You passed thru Campenent, a group of us used this village as a base last year. 

If you pass thru again try the ES club bar in the square - cyclist sized portions on offer ;-)


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jun 2015)

For some reason I decided a ride out through WGP and into Ascot would be a good idea this evening. Apparently some horsey event had been on, thus explaining the hoards of people in fancy dress...
Not to worry, the traffic was terrible, but I really quite enjoyed filtering it all.
18 miles, all very nice, and felt like I deserved the big bowl of ice cream thats just gone down well


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2015)

Had to resort to my current weekend bike as the commuter had been visited overnight


----------



## vernon (18 Jun 2015)

My last UK ride until October was a shakedown ride on my Chimera after its service at Woodrups. I nipped into Leeds City centre and pedalled along the canal towpath into Kirkstall and back home into Meanwood. I'd had new rims fitted as the rear rim (Mavic 719) had developed hairline cracks around the spoke eyelets and the front rim although still having a decent amount of metal left in the braking surface, was perhaps not enough to deal with the anticipated mileage in the next three months and some Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tour tyres. A quick spin around the roundabout outside my house to test my adjustment of seat height led to a meeting and a chat with @postman. I let him have a go on the bike but he was reluctant to pedal too far up the road.




Postman drooling.




A quick survey of Fazenda, a Brazilian eat all the meat you can restaurant where I'll be eschewing vegetables tomorrow night.





The canal basin behind the station.





A pair of lock gates on my way to Kirkstall. A new housing development is taking place behind the lock keepers house. I bet they won't be cheap.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2015)

Second ride on the new defy tonight . 13.2 miles average 15.9mph. Out through Newtown Linford up ulverscoft lane and up priory lane climb pass two guys on hybrids on the climb (that used to be me ) into Woodhouse onto Rothley ,Cropston and home . Tried a few more hills tonight was slightly concerned with the hybrid being a triple and the defy a compact I might not have low enough gears for the climbing I do , amazed at what gears I got up some of the climbs .Cassette is a 11_28 seems spot on . rode quite a bit on the drops getting a bit of back ache think the fit needs tinkering but happy with the bike


----------



## vernon (18 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> What no absinthe bottle on the Chimera? Don't tell me you've gone teetotal



There was vodka in my water bottle. 

I'll be buying Akvavit in Iceland on the outward leg.


----------



## Diggs (18 Jun 2015)

Just a couple of miles each way but I drove over to my Aunt's and cycled in to the finish of the Women's Tour. Got chatting to a couple with matching celeste Bianchis (about my old steel skip find ss pub bike) and we were all invited into hospitality as we looked like cyclists! Absolutely fantastic day. 
Great to meet Sabrina Stultiens again (after MK CX last year)


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jun 2015)

arranandy said:


> Must be getting hot on Mallorca Dave. September before Im back again




Today got a bit warm Andy. My ride ended around 1pm. I lazed around for an hour or 2 then wandered down to the beach for a swim. Once out i had to sit in the shade.
Are you doing the event that's in September?


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jun 2015)

Spartak said:


> You passed thru Campenent, a group of us used this village as a base last year.
> 
> If you pass thru again try the ES club bar in the square - cyclist sized portions on offer ;-)




I was tempted to stop there but it was getting a bit warm by then so I elected to keep on rolling. That bend on the hill from Caimari to Selva was a cheeky little hill!


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2015)

A thing of beauty,and i don'mean me.I am looking forward to following you Vernon,via your blog.


----------



## vernon (18 Jun 2015)

postman said:


> View attachment 92437
> A thing of beauty,and i don'mean me.I am looking forward to following you Vernon,via your blog.



You could have posted your ride today on the Chimera.


----------



## arranandy (19 Jun 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Today got a bit warm Andy. My ride ended around 1pm. I lazed around for an hour or 2 then wandered down to the beach for a swim. Once out i had to sit in the shade.
> Are you doing the event that's in September?



Nope, just going for week of cycling in the sun


----------



## fatjel (19 Jun 2015)

Up at 2 am just to see what it's like and check my lights.
22 miles around the local lanes with only 2 cars was nice as was cycling as the dawn arrived
Home for breakfast before 5 !! Most fun I've had in ages

https://app.strava.com/activities/328415266


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

fatjel said:


> Up at 2 am just to see what it's like and check my lights.
> 22 miles around the local lanes with only 2 cars was nice as was cycling as the dawn arrived
> Home for breakfast before 5 !! Most fun I've had in ages
> 
> https://app.strava.com/activities/328415266


I've often thought that a sunrise ride would be great fun, but so's watching it from the comfort of my bed (east facing window).


----------



## robjh (19 Jun 2015)

Another week in midsummer, another long evening ride. It was a warm afternoon and evening, and following the southerly wind I left work in Coventry just after 4 and headed south for Oxford. I did a very similar ride last year, but I varied the start of the route a bit, and headed out of Coventry on smaller roads towards Harbury and Bishop’s Itchington. I then took the road through Burton Dasset country park, which lies on a strange lumpy plateau with a mix of natural hillocks and traces of quarrying, with some steep climbs and good views.

I was soon onto Edge Hill, which is one of my favourite riding areas in these parts, and I stayed on the ridge to take me down towards Hook Norton through the green rolling Cotswold countryside. I avoided Chipping Norton this time, but wove down to Enstone and Charlbury, and thence to Eynsham and its toll bridge over the Thames, and finally rode into Oxford at about 8.45pm.

I had imagined getting here earlier and having more time to look round but I (not for the first time) underestimated the effect of the tiny roads and constant up and down on my speed, and had only time for a quick dash up to the Bodleian Library and surroundings before rushing back to get my 9.30 train.

The train was late and I alighted at Leamington Spa at 10.30. I finished with a final 10 miles in the deep twighlight, with the western horizon still red and Venus shining huge and low in the sky behind me. 77 miles in all door-to-door.

A few photos :
Burton Dassett





Oxford








and the route


----------



## SpaCyclist (19 Jun 2015)

Yesterday was the only day this week when I had time for a long ride, so I decided to extend one of my routes from last year.

I started off heading West up Wharfedale, climbing up to Kirkby Overblow and then on as far as Pool in Wharfedale. Kirkby Overblow was aptly named today! there was a strong and quite gusty wing blowing into my face down the valley. I carried on a little further West and then turned North climbing up Stainburn Bank (17% according to the sign). I rode up this hill last Autumn, and ran out of energy shortly before the top, so my objective was no stopping today. I took it steady, made it up, and was able to carry on riding - job done!

After a short respite, I turned West again, towards little Almscliffe Crag. The road here is very exposed, and it felt as if somebody was pulling me backwards. After passing the summit I had the somewhat irritating experience of having to pedal downhill to make progress. I crossed the busy A59, cycled past the "Golf Balls" of Menwith Hill communication monitoring station, then dropped down towards Birstwith. I missed a turn just outside Birstwith, and ended up dropping down a 16% hill into the village, the climbing a 14% hill back out again. Good for the legs in the long term I suppose! After passing through Hampstwaite, I climbed up Clint Bank and down through Bedlam to Ripley. The wind was now behind me and, with no sharp bends to work about I had an exhilarating run down her.

I stooped in Ripley for a coffee and cake (and managed to dodge a few spots of rain), before heading home through Knaresborough and Wetherby. the wind was now behind me, and, in spite of tired legs, I recoded a whole list of PR's on the return run.

No photos today, as our daughter has taken our rugged camera away on holiday. However, this is the route:






The detail can be seen here: https://www.strava.com/activities/327993810


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jun 2015)

A shorter ride today down to the salt pans at albufera marsh.
Stood around for half an our and saw purple heron, stacks of little egrets, black winged stilt, red backed shrike, marsh harrier and best of all..... A bee eater.
Rode back to Pollensa and had breakfast at Tolo's but then couldn't face taking the bike back just yet. I was sat thinking "why do I have to go back."





So I rode on to Cala San Vincenc up to Pollensa and returned via the lanes.

Still not seen a Hoopoe on this trip!

http://www.strava.com/activities/328518381


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2015)

Little ride out doing the favoured evening ride in reverse.about 18miles
nice day ,little windy in exposed spots but the river looked perfect for dropping a hook in..
and the pie factory from weds trip to twin lakes...

few pics of thorpe wood golf course, i used to be a right bandit on that course ,often shooting under 80 on a par 71 yellow tees with a 11 Hc..just sets up nice for me that one


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jun 2015)

Needed chips, so a short 2.5 mile trip to the shops. Brought me nicely past the halfway point of my target for the year


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2015)

Went out on a nice steady jolly today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/328681872
































The last picture is the result of getting twatted into a hedge, by some dumb pikey, who doesn't understand 'give way to the right'.


----------



## BSRU (19 Jun 2015)

A 70km ride earlier this morning with 860m of going up.
Started of a little chilly, especially in the shade but warmed up nicely.

Came across some paragliders on my jaunt around Wiltshire.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlGqs9Khfq0


No cake at home, so had to make do with a large pot of cherry yoghurt and bought some cake later..


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> The last picture is the result of getting twatted into a hedge, by some dumb pikey, who doesn't understand 'give way to the right'.


I was once almost knocked into the Rochdale canal when walking along the towpath. A mountain biker suddenly came hurtling up behind me and screamed "On yer right!", leaving me about 5 milliseconds to respond. Not a brilliant idea!

Much better to slow down, pull out and say "Coming past" which should avoid startling the person being overtaken and encourage them to stay where they are, pull over, or at least look to see what you are doing.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jun 2015)

31 .1 miles today back in the Pennine foothills with 2379ft of climbing.





Broke for a bite around the 11 mile mark just before the peak followed a long descent, that was assuming the locals were friendly




Afraid the following climb did not go to plan as it was direct into a very strong westerly and for the first time in yonks it was a case of wheeling the bike upwards (excluding the muddy horse muck episode earlier in the week)
The scenic highlight was Almscliffe Crag, although it does draw too many cars onto a narrow lane.




Meanwhile more confusion in Harrogate, NYCC have gone around the town putting up cycle direction signs, many of which are poorly sited and having headed as directed down a pretty steep hill I then approached this junction thinking which way now, I actually knew It was to the right but where was the sign for someone who did not




Transpired the sign was about 2m to the right of the post box, I only saw it after I had made the turning!


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

79 miles for me today with 3,500(ish) feet of climbing and a headwind that haunted me whichever way I pointed the bike and ruined the only decent descent on the whole ride! I headed up over the Quantocks and managed to find a stretch of road that I've not ridden before, which always makes me happy. 













The Quantock Hills



__ coffeejo
__ 19 Jun 2015



19 June 2015





From there I went through Bridgwater and then rejoined the peace of the country lanes on the Levels and Moors, cycling through Chedzoy, Stawell and north to Mark where I stopped for lunch at a new-to-me coffee stop. I wasn't that impressed, especially as I passed another six cafes between there and home, five of which are definitely better than this stop. 













Hills!



__ coffeejo
__ 19 Jun 2015



If you squint, you can see the church tower in the top right of the photo. That's where the road...





After lunch, I looped round to Wedmore, home to one of the cafes that had a sign up claiming to be hosting James May's rocket! Perhaps I made the right call about where to stop after all?! Back on familiar turf, I headed south to High Ham (a nice climb to keep the legs honest after all that time on the flat!) and then home via Langport. 













On the Levels



__ coffeejo
__ 19 Jun 2015



Near Langport

19 June 2015





(Apologies to everyone who has already seen these photos in the photo challenge thread.)


----------



## IDMark2 (19 Jun 2015)

Nice little ride out today, glorious sun but a good 10-12mph South Westerly making it's presence felt at the beginning, so did a few rude little climbs. 
Went down to Topsham via the rough back lanes for 20k and then on to the Exe Estuary path. I took a while watching the birdies from a few different viewing points around the RSPB reserve there, not much about because of the tides.

After heading down to Exmouth on the dedicated path I tried the new bike on the bit of rough old railway track between Exmouth and Budleigh, the big 35 section tyres doing a good job of smoothing the ride out (but will be changing the stock ones soon though, these are too knobbly and slow rolling for this old roadie).

I headed back north eastwards towards home from Otterton and was getting some help from the breeze for this leg, good job too, despite eating the energy dense flapjack Mrs ID made me pack, this third ride in three days was me being probably a bit too keen, knowing that my weekend will be taken up with travelling up to Wales and doing some of Father In Law's gardening for him.

About 62k and 835 meters, beautiful sights and sounds and that great feeling of tiredness earned.





A cloud interrupts





The Exe Estuary path follows the railway line along the edge of the river from Exeter





In this weather, that's a good job.





This entirely wild display made me thankful for being a cyclist and being able to stop when I see these things rather than passing
by in a car, probably ignorant of it all.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2015)

Nice seeing the poppies..Mark


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2015)

Similar to the post in Women's Tour..
A mate and I have been trying to make a plan to meet up to view the Women's Tour , Stage 3 for several days.
Unfortunately, I got food poisoning earlier in the week and really wasn't up to anything whatsoever, let alone riding a bike! Several altered plans later, and after a 7 mile test ride yesterday I reckoned a 35/40 miler would be manageable. I didn't want to kill myself as the L2B is on Sunday (plus the ride back to London on Monday)
I waffle on.. Eventually we planned to meet in Brigstock and ride from there to Oundle for the start at 09:45. Plenty of time to grab a coffee but tge queues were out of the door and not moving so I gave up after a while! We each looked after the bikes while t'other of us went for a wander around the 'pits' to see how the Pro's ready themselves for a pedal... Great experience if you've not done it before.
I got hold of a few Aviva Women's Tour caps, one of which my granddaughter is proudly wearing 






The start of the ride around the town before the race..

We had to move to a new viewing spot as the riders didn't pass this point again. Never mind, we still had a great view as the flew round the first corner.






Once the ladies had sped off into the distance, we rode off towards the finish line, even though we stopped for a cuppa on the way, we still managed to best them the the finish! No commitment I reckon.. 

In Kettering I got hold of quite a few free nutrition bars and gels from the etixx tent. That'll keep me going for a few days!!

In the town, I met a couple of people I know and stopped for a chat for a while before finding a good vantage point for the sprint finish.






Christine Majerus on her way to cross the line first.

Once they'd all finished, we had to ride back to Brigstock where I'd parked my car.

Great day out, but chilly for June when standing around. Pleasant riding weather though, though a tad breezy.

Back on 40 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/328617548


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2015)

I'm just watching that stage so I won't read that last post yet!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I'm just watching that stage so I won't read that last post yet!


Shall I edit it?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Shall I edit it?


It's up to you, but you could try something like this? 


Spoiler: Photos from race



Photos here ...


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2015)

I will next year


----------



## Glow worm (20 Jun 2015)

Just back from a lovely evening ride here. The mission: to see the first glow worms of the season, out on the fen.






To get there is a lane that is clearly Tarmac just pasted over concrete blocks. Every 12 yards or so you get a massive spoke threatening jolt. Luckily I know the road well and which of the worst bits to avoid.






Further along, most of the Tarmac disappears altogether save for a little strip down the middle. At least It's wider than most UK cycle paths I suppose.

It's been a really gloomy day here and a pretty $hite summer here so far, so I wasn't expecting much on the glow worm or wildlife front.







By the time I got to this old bridge near Upware it was almost 10pm and I was really pleased to still hear a couple of cuckoos. Further along a woodcock and several grasshopper warblers reeling away, and a couple of barn owls. By now it was getting pretty dark and then at last, I spotted my favourite creature of all.






There she was ( only the females glow). Spotted 9 in total, on a grim evening too, so I really hope it will be a good year for them.











Very exciting for a glow worm anorak like me.

Back by midnight, before mrs G returned from a Kylie minogue concert at Newmarket racecourse! i dodged a bullet there, luckily there werent enough tickets for me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jun 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Just back from a lovely evening ride here. The mission: to see the first glow worms of the season, out on the fen.
> 
> View attachment 92600
> 
> ...



That is fantastic to see so many when you were not expecting any at all. I used to get them when I lived in my old place as well... they are so great to see.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> That is fantastic to see so many when you were not expecting any at all. I used to get them when I lived in my old place as well... they are so great to see.



It's always a joy to see them. I wasn't expecting much on such a cool evening. No moon though - that often helps. That reminds me, I don't think I've seen the moon for months- has it gone out of business or something?!


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I was once almost knocked into the Rochdale canal when walking along the towpath. A mountain biker suddenly came hurtling up behind me and screamed "On yer right!", leaving me about 5 milliseconds to respond. Not a brilliant idea!
> 
> Much better to slow down, pull out and say "Coming past" which should avoid startling the person being overtaken and encourage them to stay where they are, pull over, or at least look to see what you are doing.


I always make sure the person I'm approaching knows I'm there in plenty of time. If they still cause me a cessation of un natural timing, I let them know, by shouting an abbreviation of said event


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jun 2015)

Glow worm said:


> It's always a joy to see them. I wasn't expecting much on such a cool evening. No moon though - that often helps. That reminds me, I don't think I've seen the moon for months- has it gone out of business or something?!


nope, I saw it a couple of days ago, though it must have been during the daylight hours


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Jun 2015)

With rain forecast for 2pm today & with the old legs feeling a little heavy still from last weeks Velothon I planned a slightly shorter weekend ride than of late just in case it all went pear shaped.

Setting off just after 9 in almost perfect weather conditions, with just a gentle westerly blowing, I headed out across the New Forest & into Wiltshire again on another mix of old & new roads but along the lines of my first visit there just over a year ago now. (how time flies!)

The quiet country lanes around the pretty Villages of Ibsley, Damersham & Martin were just what I wanted as I made my way to my only real little climb of the day, the 356ft Howgare Road on the way to Broad Chalke, which I actually done in record time so the legs weren't feeling that bad after all!!

Having taken lunch at the top it was then down through Stratford Tony to Coombe Blissett & a bit of main road before turning off & through Rockbourne, Sandleheath & Fordingbridge & then back across the forest again for home.

63.4 miles in total with no rain & fine feeling legs so I could have stayed out longer really. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/329163007









It was the village fete at Sandleheath where the locals made the effort to dress for the occasion.




For some reason this place always makes me think of an East London gangster?




Lunch taken with a view across the Wiltshire countryside.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2015)

Another quick spin on the new defy after seat adjustment . 7.4 miles at 15.9mph .Anstey to Cropston around the back of Bradgate park and up warren hill a really nasty shortish steep climb with no run at it as it straight of a crossroads .Would have been in bottom ring on the triple on the hybrid but still surprised I can get up it in bottom but one gear (25 tooth) on a compact. Onto home via the descent of sharply hill into Newtown Linford .Broke my strava pb on the last climb before home the one segment I really chase .Pb started it at 58 sec now down to 32 sec finally equaled a much more experinced and quicker guy from work . Riding position seems better surprising what just moving the saddle a few mm can do still getting used to riding on the drops


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jun 2015)

Some rides to catch up on which topped me up at 376kms.

First did a two-bit 100 miles on Thursday which was a roll in to work and then after a few hours there a long ride back via some rolling Suffolk roads.
Route got a bit messed up due to some road closures,lack of signs and my terrible navigation so ended up going back over the A14 via Bury St Edmunds(after a stop at the Maglia Rosso cafe/shop).
Got back to Ely in time to pop in to the LBS to get some bar tape for the cross bike and also a refreshing chilled can of Coke(first I've had for yonks!)






https://www.strava.com/activities/327774926

https://www.strava.com/activities/328143946

Then club ride today with the moderate group with a nice stop at the River Tea Rooms in St Ives to join the easy guys(and gal)


----------



## Simontm (20 Jun 2015)

Did 55 miles today. Out to Epsom-Reigate-Horley. On the way down Reigate hill, chain came off at the front which was a bit hairy and gave me a lovely chain tattoo but stopped easily enough. At Horley, I got waylaid by some parade



Text my boss saying I think I may have gone a bit mad with the bike ride and, as they lived in Horley, went for a coffee. 

I have to say, when doing 50 miles previously. About half way I've stopped for five minutes to eat some thing then off again. Sitting for half an hour did me no favours when it came to the hills coming back via Newdigate 
There was some bike ride from the Redhill CC I think as I headed back. Despite slowing and pulling towards the side as much as possible, it is still Quite a surreal experience to suddenly have a hoard of cyclists heading towards you 
Got a double beep from the safety car which I presume was a thank you as it was still an open road. 

So Horley-Newdigate-Dorking-Leatherhead.got passed by someone at Oxshott and if he's on here and if he heard me saying:"Show-off", it was meant to be a piss take on myself rather than any slight to your good self  Tho the fact I had to slow down cos you created a traffic jam on the downside of Oxshott heading to Esher 

Esher-popped into dad's for coffee and a sandwich then home.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/329330931.

FPKW ism at its best.


----------



## Simontm (20 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/329330931.
> 
> FPKW ism at its best.
> 
> View attachment 92671


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Jun 2015)

Out on the MTB again, went up to Mabie forest this time to try their red route, which I haven't done before.

Much more rideable for me than the Dalbeattie route, lots of fun and some fairly narrow technical stuff with roots and rocks galore. I was determined to tackle more of them this time and it was going well... until I crashed on "Descender Bender".

Well, I say crashed...  It was at quite slow speed and I took a poor line on a rock step with the front brake still on. It was one of those slow-motion over-the-bars kind of crashes that you desperately try and save, knowing that you're doomed, before collapsing in a heap on the trailside 

I came out of it with a scratch on my arm. Then pushed the bike back up the trail a bit and had another go, successfully this time 

Then I stopped to eat the tuna-mayo sandwich I'd brought along, which gave me an amazing case of indigestion, and rather spoiled the second half. These are not quick snack for a ride, you need to give them some time to digest it seems.. Ho hum.

Now I need a couple of easy road rides before getting a rest for my first 100 miler next weekend


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Jun 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Just back from a lovely evening ride here. The mission: to see the first glow worms of the season, out on the fen.


 I need to see a Glow worm for myself now, need to see where to find them.....


----------



## Spartak (20 Jun 2015)

Cycled into Bristol to watch the city-centre racing at College Green. 

Lovely evening with lots of people enjoying the warm sunshine. 

Club mate came second in Cat 3/4 race


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jun 2015)

Today's plans were based on the idea that I'd go the long way to town, meet up with my cycling group and join them for the first part of the ride, then leave them to it and make my own way home for lunch. But like all best laid plans, this went to pot and I was talked into staying out for the duration. I've only been out with them a few times over the last 10 months or so and it was strange to be riding with so many other people after such a long time riding solo but it was also good fun, and we ended up at a member's house for a picnic and strawberries and cream in the garden.













Not CAKE! but fresh strawberries.



__ coffeejo
__ 20 Jun 2015



20 June 2015





The only downside to the day was that I was wearing my least favourite bib shorts, which are only good for 30ish miles. I ended up doing 50*. 

* ok, 49.99.


----------



## cuberider (20 Jun 2015)

Took the MTB out for a change from home and down the Monsal trail where there were lots of vintage bikes around as its L'eroica weekend in Bakewell. Managed a round trip of 22.5 miles to Hassop station cafe and back with the wife for company, but got soaked in a heavy shower in thw way back.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jun 2015)

On the way home from the village fair yesterday we spotted lots of white on red arrow signs, so this morning's plan was to follow them to see what it was about. That lasted about a mile, until they went in a direction I didn't want to go! I think they were related to a Help For Hero's ride, as there were lots of folk out riding with tags on and H4H kit towards Windsor.
Nowt fancy today, just one of my usual 20 mile circuits out through Eton & Windsor. I did stop to take a photo of some more horses, this time the 'Greys' on the kidney roundabout in Windsor, to commemorate the Queens 60th Anniversary





And at the request of SWMBO, one of the new statue unveiled last week during the Magna Carta events






(No idea why it is laying down, the file is up the right way...).

*Mod Edit*: Apologies but it was annoying me!


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> And at the request of SWMBO, one of the new statue unveiled last week during the Magna Carta events
> 
> View attachment 92780
> 
> ...


Sunday ... day of rest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2015)

11 miles for yesterday's ride, testing the Fuji. I rode uptown, usual touristy things were going on. A sunny day in June should not be wasted, though. A very nice day for a ride, about 85F and a light breeze. Fuji's lower gearing makes it a very agreeable, albeit slow, ride.


----------



## Simontm (21 Jun 2015)

So much for a quick scoot out after yesterday. 30 miler 
Went through Claygate-claygate woods, had a chat with another cyclist about the speed of cars down Fairmile. 
Through the Coverts where, according to Strava, I got a PR. Which is amazing considering I stopped to take this


Over to Cobham and up Ockham, West Horsley then round Downside and up through esher home.
Since the week off the bike, any moderate gains I had on hills have plumb gone. So guess what I'll be doing on my days' off next week


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2015)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass with the added bonus that number two son joined us. 30 miles and a sore arse for number two son. 

To be fair he did well, the furthest he has done before is 10 miles.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass with the added bonus that number two son joined us. 30 miles and a sore arse for number two son.
> 
> To be fair he did well, the furthest he has done before is 10 miles.


Well done! And now I feel guilty for thinking the sofa's a far more appealing option for this afternoon.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2015)

Today's target imperial half century .My mate Andy hasn,t done a 50 miler since coming back to cycling in Sept after a six year break he had done high Thirty's but was up for the challenge so todays ride was back on the hybrid for comfort and pacing reasons .Anstey to Bradgate car park at Cropston to meeting point.After meeting up we headed out via beacon crossroads to Shepshed head out through Long Whatton to Kegworth we covered 13.6 miles in the first hour spot on for our plan .Stopped for a quick break at the river at Kegworth.On through Kingston on soar to Gotham (still no sign of batman)(sorry I never tire of that joke) ,East Leake ,Costock, Wysall and Willoughby on the Wolds . Stopped at the coffee shop at six hills go karting just of the A46 £1.50 for a lovely latte watched a few laps of blokes pretending to be Lewis Hamilton . on to Grimston , Saxelby , Asfordby , Hoby,Thrussington,Ratcliffe on the wreake and on to Andy's home in Sileby at this point he'd done 55 miles at an average of 14mph we managed to pace it perfectly and other than a odd struggle up the last climbs and a bit of drafting behind me into the head wind he'd made it OK and most importantly we had both really enjoyed the ride .Pressed on home via Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home 56.1 miles done average dropped to 13.6 had a head wind all the way home plus a bit of climbing.
A really enjoyable ride with good company and coffee stop in nice weather does it get any better.


----------



## Saluki (21 Jun 2015)

Interesting ride today. We had nowhere in particular in mind so headed off down to Cringleford and then followed the road to Intwood. At Intwood Church we decided to see where the road to the left went. We know where the road to the right goes and fancied an adventure. The road took us to Swardeston and back on to the road that we would have ridden down had we turned right in the first place. We might well explore that a bit further another day. With a map maybe.
Anyway, on we rode to East Carleton and then decided to follow the road signposted to Mulbarton. We stopped along this road as Hubster discovered that his right foot was stuck on his pedal. Turned out - after much faffing and taking off his shoe so he could actually get off the bike - that he had a screw loose. I could have told him that years ago. Never mind. He sorted it out and we carried on. We ended up at Hethel, near a sign for the Church (dead end) so we took the road anyway as the map on the garmin looked like we could get through on bikes.

We could get through on bikes but wished we were on the CXs and not the roadies. At one point, we lifted the bikes over a stile and could see the footpath was head deep in stinging nettles and that everyone else had walked to the right of the official path. We did too. Our poor bikes collected a lot of dried grass on their pedal, which we sorted out periodically as we were going along a bridal path - or at least a permissive horse riding path. We'd got off and walked by now but we got back on when we found a mown bit. We could see that the horse area was going off to the right and then back the way we'd come but on the other side of the field so Hubster held the bikes while I waded through long grass to the footpath. I reckoned it was clearer so waded back for the roadie and Hubster and we lifted the bikes over the barbed wire fence and slowly rode down the narrow footpath, with stinging nettles to each side (we are a bit stingled on our lower legs). We eventually ended up on some tarmac, decided to head to the right and soon realised that we were on Potash Lane, at the Back of Lotus. Hubster soon discovered that his cleat had fallen off completely somewhere in the stubble field. We were not going back for it. He used a couple of elastic bands we found (postmen had been about in the area, obviously) around his pedal to give him a bit more grip.

From the back of Lotus we headed towards Wymondham, cut across Spinks Lane and over the railway line to bring us out on Norwich Road and headed home down there to Hethersett, under the A47 junction and on to Cringleford and back up Bluebell.

We both forgot a camera and both failed to bring phones - not that we have anyone to call in an emergency except for 999 and there is little network out there anyway so we didn't sweat it.
22.02 miles in 1:45 moving time and averaged a moving 12.6mph which, given a good 3/4 mile of walking and a mile or more of very slow riding on the rough paths, was not too bad. Sun has come out now of course.


----------



## Donger (21 Jun 2015)

Another Kingsway CC club ride today. I'm trying to build up my fitness for the Alps in September, so I've started adding on extra bits at the beginning and the end of my club rides. An extra 4 miles at the start, and a detour to a little beast of a hill at the end made for a 47.4 miler today.

Spent most of the ride up to Chooks (Tewkesbury) lagging a little behind, as a brisk pace was being set, and the leaders were going just a wee bit faster than my maximum speed. I quite like that, though, as the only way to get stronger is to keep pushing yourself to new limits. Anyway, they always pull over to wait for stragglers.... Decent bunch. Once we got to Chooks, I led our little group of 10 to the beer garden of the Royal Hop Pole (the starting point for many a local audax event), where a nice time was had by all in the sunshine.

Heading back down the A38 towards Gloucester, @Largie003 suggested a detour towards his neck of the woods at Churchdown, so we took in some nice new lanes to Elmstone Hardwick and Boddington, and some not-so-nice new main roads into Churchdown - with me struggling to keep up at 20mph again. At Churchdown most of them made their way home, but I took advantage of @Largie003's local knowledge and got him to show me the way to the bottom of Chosen Hill.

Chosen Hill is a curious little solo hill on the outskirts of Gloucester with a church at the top of it, and some amazing views across the Severn Vale and down to GCHQ and Gloucestershire Airport. If you have ever passed Gloucester on the M5, you may have noticed the little church at the top of the hill near J11A . Although only three quarters of a mile or so long, it is a bit of a beast of a climb up to the church, approached by a narrow winding lane that pitches up viciously in places. Mercifully it is only at its very worst for a couple of stretches of 100 metres or so. I turned up at St Bartholomew's Church at Sunday service chucking out time, and had to pick my way past a few cars coming downhill in particularly narrow stretches. Pleased to say I made it in one, so that's another one I can claim to have "beaten". Sat on a bench admiring the view for 10 minutes wishing I had brought a camera.

After that, it was just an easy 5 or 6 miles back home, taking the most direct route via the rugby club and through Gloucester city centre, where I spotted a friend of mine heading out to the pub. That's my last ride before a week in the South of France, so I might not be able to post too much for a while. I'll try to keep up with this thread if I can, though, WIFI permitting. I seem to remember last time I surfed the net from France and looked for "Cyclechat" the search engine helpfully came up with something about menstrual cycles in cats!
Enjoy your cycling, everyone. Cheers,
Donger.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/330015430

A gentle get over the hangover, roll through some local parks, with the Skyride lot.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jun 2015)

Woke up to the sound of rain beating against the window. I don't know about you but I can't stand the rain. Against my window.

Anyhow, Fathers' Day stuff had been put back to the afternoon what with my boys being teenagers and still in their caves, so I did a familiar out and back to Holmfirth and New Mill.

https://www.strava.com/activities/329877988

Nothing really photo-worthy HOWEVER someone had been busy since the last time I'd cycled the local Sustrans 66 path so I snapped their handiwork...






Yeah. Great. Thanks for that. It beggars belief. That's across the route FFS.

Got rained on a bit and the blustery wind was annoying, but not a bad trip at all. Got home and received my Fathers' Day schwag! This was the piece de resistance...


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2015)

@Berk on a Bike Surely you could just bunny hop that barrier . how hard can it be


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jun 2015)

13 rider said:


> @Berk on a Bike Surely you could just bunny hop that barrier . how hard can it be


This is me after trying...


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jun 2015)

Ok i will admit i will not be out today , fathers day meant i ended up taking the extended family for a pub "carvery " meal .
I had intended to go out in the morning but family stuff got in the way and 3 hours after i ate i still feel like i would barf if i tried riding at any pace as a big roast dinner followed by treacle sponge and custard was tasty but feels like a lead balloon in my stomach still .


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jun 2015)

Well I can tell I'm not in Mallorca any more! A quick loop around the Gransdens into a strong head wind. Annoyingly I had trouble breathing again which was not evident one little jot in 250 miles of riding during the week.
Told you I need to move out there!
Anyway, no birds to report about, but I did see a very nice white frog eyed sprite being driven by an old couple.

http://www.strava.com/activities/330071248


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jun 2015)

Today's was a 25 miler into Saddleworth- including (of course) Hartshead pike and the DH of almost certain death- 800m of wet stone cobbles and twisty turns above castleshaw res. Nearly broke @longers. Good fun.


----------



## Archeress (21 Jun 2015)

Mr Archeress and I transported the bikes over to Bynea to ride the Millenium Coast Path once again. This is one of Mr As favourites due to the lack of wind. However, due to the stiff breeze we found our 13 mile westward outbound ride to be a bit tough. Things got much better when we turned east and headed back to the car.

Lunch time (The bike is Mr As)





Kite Surfer (about half a mile out)





Afternoon stop (The panini was Mr As, the cake mine, yum yum)





Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/330136347

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## arranandy (21 Jun 2015)

I did the Graeme Obree sportive down in not so sunny Ayrshire today. 122km with just over 2000m of climbing. A tough day out and the weather didn't help. Strong westerly wind and a few blusterly showers. Only 10C as well. 
I completed the route in just under 4 1/2 hours dispite going pop with about 15km to go. 
Highlight of my day though was riding with two cycling legends, Graeme Obree and Sir Chris Hoy. Rode with them for about 20km, chatting away and they came across as a couple of genuine down to earth guys


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jun 2015)

arranandy said:


> I did the Graeme Obree sportive down in not so sunny Ayrshire today. 122km with just over 2000m of climbing. A tough day out and the weather didn't help. Strong westerly wind and a few blusterly showers. Only 10C as well.
> I completed the route in just under 4 1/2 hours dispite going pop with about 15km to go.
> Highlight of my day though was riding with two cycling legends, Graeme Obree and Sir Chris Hoy. Rode with them for about 20km, chatting away and they came across as a couple of genuine down to earth guys




I'll bet they're blogging or twitting right at this minute saying they rode with arranandy!


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jun 2015)

Our ride today was 86 miles and harder than normal as it was meant to be training. However the interesting one was on Friday when I cycled out to watch the women's international road race. It started in Oundle, which by the way is quite beautiful if you have never been. Got some good photos, missed seeing @HLaB but saw a couple of old friends. Now, I know most of the roads in this area as we often ride around here, so once the women were on their way I reckoned I could easily ride to Rockingham before they got there to watch the climb for QOM.
Anyway off I scooted and on the way fell in with a couple of Rockingham Wheelers who assured me when we reached a particular junction that straight on was best as it avoided a poor road surface [we are near Corby]. By this time I needed a pee stop so told them to carry on, after 10 minutes continuing in the same direction I knew something was wrong and sure enough I came to a junction with a few spectators waiting for the women to come through, I immediately recognised where I was, about 7 miles from where I was heading and the only way to get there now was to ride the same route as the women I silently cursed the 2 Wheelers. 
This was definitely not Plan A, nor B for that matter and being on fixed I couldn't really go as quick as I wanted on the downhills. After only a few hundred metres one of the police motorbike outriders passed me with the blue lights on, when I looked back and saw the second police bike I flagged him alongside and asked how far behind me were the peloton, 3 miles was the reply, first thought was eek! I kept pedalling [no other option actually on fixed ], now I was really pushing, I dropped down into Harringworth turned left and headed for Gretton, all the while aware of lots of people taking my picture and giving me a cheer, others looked a bit bemused, I didn't blame them. I can't recall ever climbing up to Gretton that quickly before, but then I had never had a peloton behind me either [actually that is not quite true, but not under these circumstances]. As I entered Gretton There were police motorbikes everywhere together with race marshals and a LOT of people, including the primary school children all waving their flags, they all cheered me and I gave them a wave as I descended through the village at well over the speed limit, only a couple of flattish miles to go to the bottom of Rockingham hill and when a race marshal pulled alongside and when he said said I was going well it spurred me on even more, though truth to tell I was on my limit.
At last Rockingham, I turned left on what was now a closed road lined with spectators, including many roadies, I inwardly groaned because now the world and his dog were going to be watching me climb this hill. It did feel a bit weird, but I got a perverse enjoyment out of it being the only cyclist on the road with a big audience, plus I knew I could get up it as I had done it once before years ago. I guess it is around 14% but I am sure someone on here will know the exact gradient. After many cheers and not a little sweat I got to the point where I wanted to watch from.
I had got there more than 15 mins ahead of the peloton which was averaging 24 mph so I was quite chuffed with that.
Here they are











A day to remember, especially nice because we know a few of the riders. Not sure I would want to do that again though without gears.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Jun 2015)

Archeress said:


> Mr Archeress and I transported the bikes over to Bynea to ride the Millenium Coast Path once again. This is one of Mr As favourites due to the lack of wind. However, due to the stiff breeze we found our 13 mile westward outbound ride to be a bit tough. Things got much better when we turned east and headed back to the car.
> 
> Lunch time (The bike is Mr As)
> View attachment 92858
> ...


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Our ride today was 86 miles and harder than normal as it was meant to be training. However the interesting one was on Friday when I cycled out to watch the women's international road race. It started in Oundle, which by the way is quite beautiful if you have never been. Got some good photos, missed seeing @HLaB but saw a couple of old friends. Now, I know most of the roads in this area as we often ride around here, so once the women were on their way I reckoned I could easily ride to Rockingham before they got there to watch the climb for QOM.
> Anyway off I scooted and on the way fell in with a couple of Rockingham Wheelers who assured me when we reached a particular junction that straight on was best as it avoided a poor road surface [we are near Corby]. By this time I needed a pee stop so told them to carry on, after 10 minutes continuing in the same direction I knew something was wrong and sure enough I came to a junction with a few spectators waiting for the women to come through, I immediately recognised where I was, about 7 miles from where I was heading and the only way to get there now was to ride the same route as the women I silently cursed the 2 Wheelers.
> This was definitely not Plan A, nor B for that matter and being on fixed I couldn't really go as quick as I wanted on the downhills. After only a few hundred metres one of the police motorbike outriders passed me with the blue lights on, when I looked back and saw the second police bike I flagged him alongside and asked how far behind me were the peloton, 3 miles was the reply, first thought was eek! I kept pedalling [no other option actually on fixed ], now I was really pushing, I dropped down into Harringworth turned left and headed for Gretton, all the while aware of lots of people taking my picture and giving me a cheer, others looked a bit bemused, I didn't blame them. I can't recall ever climbing up to Gretton that quickly before, but then I had never had a peloton behind me either [actually that is not quite true, but not under these circumstances]. As I entered Gretton There were police motorbikes everywhere together with race marshals and a LOT of people, including the primary school children all waving their flags, they all cheered me and I gave them a wave as I descended through the village at well over the speed limit, only a couple of flattish miles to go to the bottom of Rockingham hill and when a race marshal pulled alongside and when he said said I was going well it spurred me on even more, though truth to tell I was on my limit.
> At last Rockingham, I turned left on what was now a closed road lined with spectators, including many roadies, I inwardly groaned because now the world and his dog were going to be watching me climb this hill. It did feel a bit weird, but I got a perverse enjoyment out of it being the only cyclist on the road with a big audience, plus I knew I could get up it as I had done it once before years ago. I guess it is around 14% but I am sure someone on here will know the exact gradient. After many cheers and not a little sweat I got to the point where I wanted to watch from.
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## marshmella (21 Jun 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Ok i will admit i will not be out today , fathers day meant i ended up taking the extended family for a pub "carvery " meal .
> I had intended to go out in the morning but family stuff got in the way and 3 hours after i ate i still feel like i would barf if i tried riding at any pace as a big roast dinner followed by treacle sponge and custard was tasty but feels like a lead balloon in my stomach still .


This for me aswell, except my carvery was followed by the ice cream sundae. Really nice weather today after yesterday so missed out on a ride, never mind there's always next weekend.


----------



## Archeress (21 Jun 2015)

Archeress said:


> Mr Archeress and I transported the bikes over to Bynea to ride the Millenium Coast Path once again. This is one of Mr As favourites due to the lack of wind. However, due to the stiff breeze we found our 13 mile westward outbound ride to be a bit tough. Things got much better when we turned east and headed back to the car.
> 
> Lunch time (The bike is Mr As)
> View attachment 92858
> ...


Ooops... meant lack of hills... not lack of wind, there was plenty of wind today...


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Our ride today was 86 miles and harder than normal as it was meant to be training. However the interesting one was on Friday when I cycled out to watch the women's international road race. It started in Oundle, which by the way is quite beautiful if you have never been. Got some good photos, missed seeing @HLaB but saw a couple of old friends. Now, I know most of the roads in this area as we often ride around here, so once the women were on their way I reckoned I could easily ride to Rockingham before they got there to watch the climb for QOM.
> Anyway off I scooted and on the way fell in with a couple of Rockingham Wheelers who assured me when we reached a particular junction that straight on was best as it avoided a poor road surface [we are near Corby]. By this time I needed a pee stop so told them to carry on, after 10 minutes continuing in the same direction I knew something was wrong and sure enough I came to a junction with a few spectators waiting for the women to come through, I immediately recognised where I was, about 7 miles from where I was heading and the only way to get there now was to ride the same route as the women I silently cursed the 2 Wheelers.
> This was definitely not Plan A, nor B for that matter and being on fixed I couldn't really go as quick as I wanted on the downhills. After only a few hundred metres one of the police motorbike outriders passed me with the blue lights on, when I looked back and saw the second police bike I flagged him alongside and asked how far behind me were the peloton, 3 miles was the reply, first thought was eek! I kept pedalling [no other option actually on fixed ], now I was really pushing, I dropped down into Harringworth turned left and headed for Gretton, all the while aware of lots of people taking my picture and giving me a cheer, others looked a bit bemused, I didn't blame them. I can't recall ever climbing up to Gretton that quickly before, but then I had never had a peloton behind me either [actually that is not quite true, but not under these circumstances]. As I entered Gretton There were police motorbikes everywhere together with race marshals and a LOT of people, including the primary school children all waving their flags, they all cheered me and I gave them a wave as I descended through the village at well over the speed limit, only a couple of flattish miles to go to the bottom of Rockingham hill and when a race marshal pulled alongside and when he said said I was going well it spurred me on even more, though truth to tell I was on my limit.
> At last Rockingham, I turned left on what was now a closed road lined with spectators, including many roadies, I inwardly groaned because now the world and his dog were going to be watching me climb this hill. It did feel a bit weird, but I got a perverse enjoyment out of it being the only cyclist on the road with a big audience, plus I knew I could get up it as I had done it once before years ago. I guess it is around 14% but I am sure someone on here will know the exact gradient. After many cheers and not a little sweat I got to the point where I wanted to watch from.
> ...


Come on we know you planned it to ride through the crowds to have the kids wave at you . I did try to convince gears were the way to go . Great story I could just see the crowd trying to figure who you were.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

It took a lot of effort to heave my backside off the sofa and onto the bike this afternoon but, as always, within a couple of miles I was loving it, especially the unexpected sunshine. It wasn't a particularly strenuous ride: 38 miles around Taunton Deane with not much more than 2000 feet of climbing, but that's just what the legs wanted since this is the third consecutive week I've done 200+ miles and I'm definitely feeling it.













Taunton Deane



__ coffeejo
__ 21 Jun 2015



21 June 2015





I didn't see many other cyclists but I may owe the guy on the blue bike with white bar tape who overtook me an apology, depending on how close behind he was when I stood up and let one rip. Sir, if you're reading this, can we just pretend it's the official greeting between CCers?


----------



## craigwend (21 Jun 2015)

Today the 
*William's Farm Kitchen Cycle Challenge 2015 (Holderness Sportive**)

I'd entered the 100k -
usual a slow start for me 

Things I learned :
who needs hills when you've got wind
the flatlands don't allow down-hills to free-wheel to recover
check you have enough powder to make energy drinks ...
don't get lost it adds 6.79 miles extra to your distance ...
an extra 6.79 miles really really takes it out of you*
*I'm not a fit as I hoped ...*
*distance = 68.79*
*time = 3.54.31*
*av = 17.6*
**
**


----------



## Booyaa (21 Jun 2015)

Was out with the wife and kids today, first time they've really beeon the roads (kids, not wife) and ended up doing about 12k which is about 10k further than they have ever done before so was a great effort by them, probably about the slowest I have ever cycled but so much fun.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jun 2015)

marshmella said:


> This for me aswell, except my carvery was followed by the ice cream sundae. Really nice weather today after yesterday so missed out on a ride, never mind there's always next weekend.


6 day working week coming up so looking at about 65 hours work , well thats 6 days commuting so i will see how energetic i feel next Sunday .


----------



## marshmella (21 Jun 2015)

cyberknight said:


> 6 day working week coming up so looking at about 65 hours work , well thats 6 days commuting so i will see how energetic i feel next Sunday .


That's a tough week coming up


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2015)

Willoughby the destination 58 miles the journey. I had a better ride this morning than last Sunday, I'd almost got my legs back, but faded badly on the way home. The route out was similar to last week, but instead of turning towards Birdingbury I carried on to Long Itchington turned right then left across the Banbury Road and then turned towards Broadwell, the other side of Broadwell I turned right then headed through Flecknoe and Staverton then skirted Daventry and picked up the A45 to Willoughby. I rode back though Grandborough then turned left to pick up the route I took out through Broadwell and Long Itchington and on to the Leamington road and though Bubbenhall, Ryton and over the A45 to Woolston where I turned for home, riding into Coventry past the speedway over the A46 down the Binley Road then turning right and up Hipswell highway Sewall Highway and Proffit Avenue then crossing the Foleshill road and picking up Lythals Lane then home.


----------



## Colin_P (21 Jun 2015)

I killed my bike (well until I fix it), snapped the hollow quick release axle, again. That is twice I've done this now.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jun 2015)

Met a friend at a local cafe this morning had pastry and a coffee and cycled down to see a local road race. As we were cycling up a little country road, chatting away, we suddenly felt a presence a motorbike decided to berate us, for riding two abreast. He then stopped immediately in front of us and I almost had a clippless moment but used his bike to catch my balance. It wasn't a strong enough push as it was only a finger to balance me but he reacted 'don't push my bike'. For some reason I replied with my inbuilt 'sorry' reaction and proceeded to explain and for some reason that calmed him down and we parted company.
My mate was visited shortly later by the p'ture fairly unfortunately. For some reason none of the spare tubes we had worked and I was going to use my last one or patches but we were only a couple of miles from his house, so he issued an SOS to his wife. I suppose it was Father's Day.
I went on to the race.





After watching it, it was near 12.30pm but I decided I wanted to make more of this day and remembered I had a track to Blaby in my garmin. A couple of miles was off road, oops but I made it feeling fresh despite, the lumps into a strong headwind.


Took advantage of that wind on the way back though 
but I stopped to take this.






The average was creeping up but for some reason I decided to go up Rockingham hill. It seemed like I was home in no time after that 

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/810996378

Edit: For some reason I'm ravenous now, I can't think why


----------



## derrick (21 Jun 2015)

Had a little ride on Saturday.
https://www.strava.com/activities/329602918
It was supposed to be another 200 miler, but my legs gave way at 172 miles, was a bit of a hilly ride.




The motley crew.


----------



## DaveReading (21 Jun 2015)

Rode a recce with my two sons of the middle (hilly) part of the Ride100. One minor (unintentional) detour where we turned too early for Leith Hill and ended up climbing Tanhurst Lane, which was a bit of a shock to the system. Stopped for a nice lunch washed down with a couple of pints at the Marquis of Granby (might forego that on the big day) and finally baled out at Surbiton to catch a train back to our starting point at Guildford. All in all, a lovely way to spend Fathers Day.


----------



## Katherine (21 Jun 2015)

Jacket on, jacket off, jacket on, jacket off. Headwind, cross winds and finally a tail wind to take me home. Showers and sunshine on the East Lancs cycle path for a 26mile training ride for the Great Manchester Cycle next weekend.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2015)

Three big rides for me, Velothon Wales, a charity London Bridge to Blackpool challenge and RideLondon within about 7 weeks. The first two have now been completed and I'll try and write up the second tomorrow.

For Velothon Wales it was the climbing rather than the distance that provided the bigger challenge, with around 5,000 feet of climbing, mostly on two climbs, the 3 mile long, 500 metre high Tumble about 50 miles in, and the 1 mile Caerphilly Mountain which was short but incredibly steep - the third steepest hill in Wales apparently. Plus that was 80 odd mile in!

With rain forecast for much of the week (not that I checked every 12 minutes or so) I arrived on a drizzly saturday to get registered.







With the shock of a 13 storey hotel and spa only having about 30 car park spaces subsided, I drove up to check out the fabled Tumble in the car.






As is with photos, the wide angles tend to flatten gradient and perspective somewhat. I tried to get a better idea of the hill imposing itself on the buildings below.






The view from the top was lovely, albeit shrouded in clouds and mist.











What was clear was my legs were going to hurt up this hill. At times I could really feel the changes in gradients in small ramps in the car, especially in and just after the second hairpin.

Unlike what I had heard, it absolutely didn't get easier after the cattle grid. The wandering sheep also provided another potential hazard as they crossed the road to get to that greener grass on the other side.

Caerphilly started off ok, then got silly. Thoughts of walking with the bike entered my mind, but if I was going to stop, I wouldn't walk an inch, just get a breather and get back onto it.

As I returned to Cardiff I noticed a particularly large group of riders who clearly didn't understand the entry rules regarding equipment...






(This lot went much, much further back than the bus!)

So all dressed in my new shirt addition, and still wearing a wrist support from my fall a week before, I got everything ready.






8.15am In the pen waiting to head out. Dry and pretty damned decent all round weather!






The first 40 miles were quite flat, bar some hills near the Celtic Manor golf club. On one stretch there were a lot walking, as some tacks had been thrown by some miserly degenerate.

Having a quick 10 minute pit stop at the first of the three hubs.











Passed though a VERY strange section of road, that felt like a gravity hill. I know there is an official one further north, but I'm pretty sure despite looking like it was downhill, having to pedal a fair bit to move would insinuate the area has more than one!

We got to The Tumble, and on the very first hairpin had to stop to let an ambulance and white transit van through, and never really got back going.

Rather embarrassed to say I stopped 11 times on that 3 mile climb. I didn't push the bike at all, as planned, and a lot did, but I would have hoped I could have gotten further and longer before and in between the 10 second stops.

Didn't look at the gorgeous view this time, it was all gritting teeth and making lots of grunts and urggghs (however that sounds). No sheep were harmed, and I didn't fall off the edge, so all was good in the end.






Had a decent long stop at the top as we knew we weren't going to be getting a start to finish time worth boasting about.

I benefited from the preview drive earlier with the downhill sections, the twisty village section near the bottom was an accident waiting to happen (a rather bad looking accident happened some way down from the summit, but I understand a few bones broke and a day ruined, but nothing worse) but all around me safely navigated the 90 degree turns as a group.

Between here and Newbridge I expected to be quite tough, but with speed from the downhill sections the uphills didnt really register like I thought they would.

The Newbridge to Caerphilly section was the worst part of the day for me. Dull long slowly ascending dual carriageways, the second identical to the first, only made bearable by the people stood cheering on the bridges overhead.

Like RideLondon, the crowds gathered on the hills, roundabouts and sidewalks really made it a memorable day, and didn't give the idea every local hated the event, like the Abergavenny MP stated. The vast majority seemed to be having fun with lots of cowbells, drums, kids high fiving riders and a lot of smiles.

This was especially true of the Caerphilly climb. Lots of spectators lying through their teeth that the summit was close (every turn brought another STEEP section).

My legs were not in the mood for steep climbing this day - I stopped another 9 times (only 2 less than The Tumble) and Matt had decided he was going to have no more fun unless he got some coffee down his neck.

Like magic, Caerphilly had a cafe at the summit. And hot drinks were had.






I had a spare unopened packet of jelly babies which I gave to a family sitting next to us, and we set off for the final, short stint to Cardiff.

More crowds, a bit more energy in the legs got me up the last few small climbs, and the riding was done with not a raindrop landing on the head!

Lovely medal.











Must say it was much tougher than RideLondon, but just as enjoyable on the closed roads.

Later that night we had a grand meal, and on the walk back I saw not only a bar with a transvestite host of a karaoke who couldn't sing, but also signs for the other major event happening in south Wales that weekend...






85.8 miles, 5hrs 24mins moving time, 15.9mph average speed. A terrible chip time so we wont go there. *coughs*

https://app.strava.com/activities/325624257

Marchogaeth Hapus!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2015)

11.3 miles today, also to Uptown Normal, much quieter than yesterday, I think the tourists all went to Clover Lawn, or down to Jacksonville for General Grierson Days or something. Lovely weather, upper 80's F and little wind. On the Fuji again, and it behaved like a work of art...


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2015)

Brilliant write up. I know those hills and my legs are trembling at just the thought.



Nomadski said:


> This was especially true of the Caerphilly climb. Lots of spectators lying through their teeth that the summit was close (every turn brought another STEEP section).


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jun 2015)

Nice post @Nomadski ...

just a couple of hrs in the wakerley woods area yesterday...wind was fresh in open spaces, but in the shelter of the tree's i was almost over heating..
been on iron tabs all week, Fridays ride and Sundays ride were so much better..no fatigue bar the usual puffing up switch backs..
i do get a bit anemic from time to time..feel shattered and lots of headaches..

cant blame beer for everything can we


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Jun 2015)

Nice commute in on the XLS to test the new sh 105 shifters,all ok apart from the bars slipping as I obviously forgot to tighten them up properly.
Little stop at Baits bite lock on the Cam and a trundle around the city before a check-up at the dentist before work.






A few more KM'S to top up the Strava MTS but as i won't be doing the Cambridge Swarm now due to it being cancelled I'll have to try and cram some km's in this week to make up for it.

https://www.strava.com/activities/330501955


----------



## Spartak (22 Jun 2015)

Short Fathers Day ride for me yesterday with my daughters & wife. Along the Avon ring road & Westerleigh Greenway. Nearly 9 kms which is quite impressive for my 5 year old


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2015)

Following on from Velothon Wales on the Sunday, went for a quick spin around Richmond Park on the Wednesday.

https://app.strava.com/activities/327395337

My second challenge was a charity ride from London's Tower Bridge to Blackpool Tower in 24 hours. In aid of The Lullaby Trust, a charity which, among other things, provides bereavement support for families who have lost an infant. This was of particular significance to Ian, one of the riders, who works with his wife with a lot of help from Stephen in supporting this cause due to tragic circumstances of their own.

With Stephen and Lisa doing most of the organising, Matt and I were brought in, along with a GB under 21 Pro Triathlete Daniel Busbridge to help share the mileage.

My own contribution was to take the auto route, and make a full, safe route that would get us there without doing a Nigel and going the wrong way down a major carriageway! My route came to 301 miles in total.

Stephen took the route and planned a set of rendezvous points (RP) every 15 miles or so along the route for a support vehicle to meet us to allow changeovers and refreshments. We would also have a mechanical support van following right behind the last cyclist to provide cover, mechanical help, and extra light for the night time rural sections.

Both support vehicles would meet us near Rickmansworth, once we had cleared the M25.

*Friday*

4.15am - 5.45am: Woke up, got the porridge down the neck and headed off out down to where the Winnebago was meeting us.

https://app.strava.com/activities/329816195

It was quite big...











Inside there were double beds front and back, table, fridge, tv, wifi, shower, wc and sink which all had separate doors to create a little changing room, oven, hiding compartments in the floor like the Millennium Falcon and a garage for the bikes (!)

I renamed it the Millennium Bago.





















6am: 3 bikes loaded, headed off to central London to have breakfast provided for by The Tower Hotel.






7am - 9.45am: The other riders arrived, along with the other support vehicle, girls for the charity promotional pics and the two drivers for the Millennium Bago.

The riders - Matt, Ian, Lisa, myself, Stephen and Dan.






The full crew with (L-R) Cathrine, Mark, Darren and Steph.






And with the promotions team.






The route was set, and in the end I would have recorded 6 stints, but stints 3 & 4 was a double shift for me with a rider changeover, which I recorded separately.






9.57am: *Stint 1 (27.5 miles 1,562ft) *- https://app.strava.com/activities/329816192

All set to go, and off we went!

For exactly 0.77 miles. Then Ian's pedals nearly dropped off.






Fortunately it couldn't have happened at a better place, with a Cycle Surgery shop 200 yards away (the mech van and Winnebago had already departed for RP1).

With pedals fixed, and a cable tie for Ian's loose bottle cage I did start to worry a little about the remaining 300.33 miles.

Onwards past Buckingham Palace, saw the changing of the guard, and as we crossed into Hyde Park, Lisa decided to cycle straight into the barrier, rather than the opening between it.






It was as slow as you would expect, and a few little visits through parks to cut out some roads led to some little interesting pathways not easily picked up on google maps.

We got to Wembley where one of Lisa's friends joined us for a stint towards RP1, which we reached about 1.15pm and loaded all but Dan and Lisa's bikes onto the Millennium Bago.

https://app.strava.com/activities/329816192

Lisa had already done a 24 hour charity cycle challenge at a supermarket on a trainer, and was prepared to cycle as much as possible. Dan wanted to do a century, and maybe a little more.

So the four of us chilled out for the next few RP's, gathering supplies at a Tesco in Buckingham, Bucks, who VERY kindly donated £97 of food and water for the event. Photo's were taken for the charity publicity and we picked up another couple of friends to join us for the next few stints.






9.22pm - *Stint 2 (29.5 miles 2,054ft) *- https://app.strava.com/activities/329816978

With Lisa becoming exhausted at the 98 mile mark just south of Alcester, Warwickshire, with a little dehydration kicking in, Lisa was swapped with myself and Matt.

Lights were loaded as it was getting darker and off we went, headwind all the way, as it would be for the whole journey. We decided we would skip one RP, and do a double stint. I failed to start the Garmin for 2 miles, and the route quickly became very hilly, and dark.

Fortunately the van drivers kept close to the last rider, so headlights were helping light the way. The roads became very windy, some loose gravel road sections gave us squeaky bums, and one part of the route let us down with a cycle path that wasn't there. A farmer came out to see why we were there, but after banging on the van door, was amicable once we explained what we were doing.

A reroute got us back on track, and a couple of hours later found the RP and switched riders, with Dan still staying on. Having rode all the way, Dan thought that was the toughest stage yet - although his next one with Stephen and Lisa would be probably the toughest of the event.


----------



## Nomadski (22 Jun 2015)

*Saturday*

02.47am - *Stint 3 (17.1 miles 705ft)* - https://app.strava.com/activities/329816919

After 148 odd miles, Dan finally stopped for a rest, Matt was snoozing, and Cath & Steph were catching a little well deserved sleep, all was very quiet.

Myself and Ian headed out. It had rained pretty much none stop since the backend of my second stint, but plenty of warm clothing left, we headed out into the unknown, in Wroxeter, Shropshire.

Still a headwind, the first 6 miles or so were nice and flat. Ian, the only one without a road bike, tucked in behind me and I helped him draught through at a decent pace.

Went through Shrewsbury which seemed a lovely place to visit again, and then got a few hills, but nothing as bad as before.

Got through to the next RP point realising nothing is waterproof, but ready to go straight again.

04.16am - *Stint 4 (14.4 miles 709ft)* - https://app.strava.com/activities/329816890

Swapping Ian for Matt, we headed out, still raining, still a headwind from Baschurch, Shropshire, northwards towards the Welsh border.

Taking in turns to lead, we made decent progress, the rain lifting somewhat, and the sun reappearing. We passed through Whittington which had a lovely ruins of a castle, would have liked to have gone exploring here, but had to make do with a photo, with Mr Teapot himself.






Saw a huge number of rabbits all over the place, up to no good I don't doubt.

As the stint came closer to finishing, there were a few little hills that really took it out of my legs, but pushed through knowing warmth and a change of clothes, and perhaps even some sleep, was waiting.

3 hours sleep later I awoke, and got into my last relatively dry clothes ready for another stint.

09.38am - *Stint 5 (15.9 miles 856ft)* - https://app.strava.com/activities/329816884

The rain had subsided, but I kept the cycling hat on under my helmet just in case. While I was sleeping we had been joined by another friend, Philip who took part in Ironman competitions. Alongside us was Dan, Mr Pro.

Getting on the bike, just north of Widnes, Cheshire, and having just woken up, and cycling with a triathlete, and an Ironman, I was a little worried I was out of my depth!

I stayed behind them tucking in and letting them chat as they effortlessly pedalled and dragged me along. They were just cruising while I was hitting every uphill head on with a toothy grimace.

To their credit they slowed the pace to suit me with no issues, and Philips local knowledge came in as we avoided a gravel road along the route.

Headed past St Helens Rugby league ground, down a quite hazardous downhill section Philip warned us about, and safely back to the next RP.

13.07pm - *Stint 6 (15.2 miles 420ft)* - https://app.strava.com/activities/329816840

As Matt, Philip and Dan arrived at the final RP, we all got out ready for the final push. A lot of cyclists had joined us for the ride into Blackpool, including one guy with a ZZ Top style beard, that everyone seem to just call Beard. Seems logical.

On the previous stint, Philip had re routed around a closed off area due to a car crash, making his participation very lucky indeed once again.

Friends and family of Lisa (and perhaps Ian?) were there to see us off, and to meet us in Blackpool, and so after a time, we headed out from The Wheatsheaf, in Woodplumpton, Lancashire.

(Picture completely misses the masses who were there, d'oh)






A final picture en route of the riders and support drivers.






With the 6 main riders, and a good 7 or 8 new riders, the Millennium Bago, support van and a host of cars, we set off into the headwind, and the rain. But we didn't care.

Actually Matt did - he wanted a hot drink. And not to be cold. And wet.

The rest of us were ok though!

As we closed in, the Tower was shrouded in mist from halfway up, and I navigated round the back to loop around. Ian took the lead, the 5 of us behind, and the others behind us. A bus decided to try and run us off the road with all the space for himself anyway, I an promptly told him where he should stick his bus, and we came round the corner for the final straight, the group that had been at the Wheatsheaf, along with my wife were there clapping and cheering, and I think for a few in particular, it was a very emotional moment, especially as the sun finally came out again!

A lot of planning had took place, a lot of negotiating with companies for help, and for Ian I think a personal moment of achievement. Stephen, who organised most of it all, and Lisa who did an awful lot in support were there with Ian in terms of the emotional finish.

I'm also pretty sure the mech van drivers (especially Mark who had done 90% of the driving) who had been a cheery, and expertly driven support all the way, along with Cath and Steph who could drive the 'Bago backwards down the narrowest paths (and did!) were all feeling the relief and sense that we'd done it!






(Photobombed group shot)











After breakfast provided by Hotel Eleven, my wife and I went to our hotel and I slept for a few hours before eating a banquet (literally) at Mandarin's restaurant.

A quick pootle along the sea front






And then scared by the number of giant inflatable penises being carried by hens we made our way back to sleep.

On our way back I spotted an unusual hen party consisting of a dozen women dressed as Super Mario characters, eating pizza in a fast food place called...Mario's.

My only regret for the whole trip was not taking a picture of it.

*Sunday*

It was a long journey back in the Millennium Bago, but I was just glad I wasn't cycling!

For the record, nobody had a visit from the P Fairy, and nobody had a mechanical issue beyond the first mile!

My overall numbers - 121.6 miles cycled (including 2 miles missed on the Garmin), 6,306ft climbed, sore legs in 28.5 hours so missed the target time by quite a bit, but that included some long changeovers.

if anyone would like to check out the charity page, where you can read a little about Ian and his wife's reasons for putting this together please check out this link - https://www.justgiving.com/towertotowercycleforalexander/


----------



## Markymark (22 Jun 2015)

Parking on the pavement??


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2015)

Yesterday, for the third day in a row, I went up to Hampstead to look around. Here's Church Row, NW3. Very pretty.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2015)

Slightly delayed report but I have done my Imperial Century for June.

With this being the first big ride since the issues I had doing last month's century I thought it best to play safe and do the same route as last time which although not flat does have quite a lot of flat riding in it, so it was the usual earlyish start yesterday and I was out on the road by quarter past seven and enjoying how quiet the roads are at that time on a Sunday morning.

I headed for Condover first as this adds a couple of miles then turned west towards Pontesbury and Minsterley and also into the wind, which was another reason for doing the route this way round as it puts the longest section against the wind at the start.

There was a short stop for a bite to eat after Halfway House then on to Melverley where there were "road closed" signs on my route so a small diversion was needed. On this section I found a horse happily munching on the hedgerow with the rider trying unsuccessfully to persuade him to walk on.

On the way to Oswestry I was getting along quite well. Another rider passed me with a polite greeting (to be expected, I'm loaded up with my gear and water for the day while he was on a lightweight bike) but didn't pull away very quick and pulled in shortly afterwards for a drink - perhaps I was going quicker than expected.

For the Oswestry to Ellesmere section I had a strengthening tailwind so made very good progress here despite it being a bit lumpy and after another break by The Mere the good progress continued even though the wind was no longer directly behind. I usually take a back road route to Wem as there is less traffic, but was disappointed to find that the lovely fresh, smooth new tarmac that was put down earlier in the year has been surface dressed since I last came this way, so it's not as nice any more. Oi, Shropshire Council, rather than doing this why didn't you resurface the bit in Northwood that currently resembles the surface of the moon???


I had my lunch stop in Wem as is becoming my norm then headed for Shawbury which was a good section with the wind in this direction and apart from the climb over Palms Hill I cruised at 16 to 20 mph through to Roden. I'd done the metric century by this point and my knee was giving little hints that I might be pressing on too hard so I eased the pace slightly and it was okay again. The route turns towards the wind a bit on the way to Upton Magna and I could feel that it was quite a bit stronger than when I'd ridden into it earlier. It was also quite blustery making it harder to maintain a steady pace.

This is familiar ground as I ride past my work on this section, then on to Wroxeter and Cressage which is where the hilly section of the ride starts. Clothing was difficult to judge round here as the wind had gone cold enough to need a fleece on but when the sun came out it was too warm for it. Lovely weather for mid-summer's day.

The knee started to ache (but not like it did previously) at around 80 miles and this combined with the hills and a headwind meant that I slowed a lot through to Cardington and there were quite a few short rest stops on the way. Having come back from The Lakes just the day before, the hills didn't seem as steep as I remember. I was still slow up them though.

I finally made the top of Folly Bank and ddn't need the brakes down the other side due to the strength of that wind. Fortunately as I turned north it helped me along for much of the way home, making up for some of the time lost climbing to Cardington.

103.2 miles total for the day at 13.6 mph average (overall time was 8 hours 55 minutes when the stops are included).






Even Minsterley has a picturesque side (as long as you don't look too hard at that road surface)





After a quick foray into Wales, crossing the border back into England and looking at the confluence of the rivers Severn and Vyrnwy.





Melverley Church





There's bunting out in Oswestry. I'm sure it didn't look quite this overcast and gloomy at the time.





On The Mere at Ellesmere.





At my lunch stop in Wem





Just to prove it is actually summer: Poppies out around the field edges by Norton Farm.





Just a few visitors at Viroconium.





Chillin' under the trees on the way to Cressage.





At Folly Bank - it's almost all downhill the rest of the way.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I didn't see many other cyclists but I may owe the guy on the blue bike with white bar tape who overtook me an apology, depending on how close behind he was when I stood up and let one rip. Sir, if you're reading this, can we just pretend it's the official greeting between CCers?


You know, I always thought that ladies never did that!!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jun 2015)

A short ride around the parks after work today.


https://www.strava.com/activities/330827126


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 92997
> 
> Chillin' under the trees on the way to Cressage.



Looks like one escaped the shearers.



PeteXXX said:


> You know, I always thought that ladies never did that!!!



Parma violets?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2015)

I've recently got back from the London-Brighton-London ride for the British Heart Foundation. I keep trying to remember how many times I've done this one over the years, but lose count at somewhere between 7 and 9 I think.

After suffering from food poisoning, and lost 2.5 kilo, since early last Tuesday morning and, apart from a brief respite on Thursday (handily, as I went the the Women's Tour in Oundle) when things stopped coming up and started coming out of the far end, I had to be up for 03:00 on Sunday morning so headed up to bed at about 22:15 having made sure the bike was fully prepped and fettled for the day, and all stuff was packed and ready to go when a mate was due to pick me up at 03:30 _<yawn>_ 

Sure enough, Sods Law, it was party night for my Romanian neighbours... 
I can't really complain as they make no noise during the week, as they're up early for work, but do like to celebrate Saturday nights with a p*ss up in the garden.. (why is there _always _one voice in a crowd that grates?)
Suffice to say, I had no sleep whatsoever when I had to crawl out of bed 
Such is life... Hoping and praying that my bowels would remain firm for the day, we got to Clapham Common on time to meet the rest of the chaps at 06:00 ready for our 06:30 start time.







The nearest we got to a group photo..






Between 05:45 and 06:15, the crowds grew from virtually nothing to this.. Anyway, within 15 mins or so, we were on our way. As usual, the roads were clogged getting out of London, particularly Tooting Broadway. Once clear of London, apart from a few of the bottlenecks, we had a fairly clear ride for the rest of the way. That's the advantage of an early start time with 27,000 people on a ride!






Ditchling village, with the Beacon in the background.
This year, I was, to be honest, not sure I'd make it to the top. Turners Hill, and the other lumps on the route weren't too bad, but being a bit feeble, it was going to be a challenge. Discretion being the better part of valour, I did stop for a couple of minutes about 2/3 of the way up for a breather, but then cocked my leg over the saddle once more, and rode the rest of the way up. Once there, unusually for me, I didn't have an ice cream, but rejoined another of the chaps, and continued downhill to Brighton.
Due to the traffic and parking, my daughter and the mob who'd driven down to say Happy Fathers Day hadn't yet reached the finish line.. 






Still, we met up by the pier and after potential son-in-law had bought me a beer, we did important things like throwing stones at the waves for a while then off to the paddling pool and play area until they had to head home.

By the evening, I had to eat some proper food, as my energy levels were seriously low. With no sleep for 20 hours, and not much food for nearly a week, I was in danger of falling over! After booking in at the hotel, we all went out for a stroll and to find some food. I ended up having a veggi-burger and salad while the rest tucked into chilli chicken, chips, sides, garlic mushrooms, etc etc...  , still, I was pleased to keep food inside me for more than 30 minutes!
By 22:00 we were all knackered and ready for a good night's sleep.

The following morning, and after a proper kip, we met for breakfast at 07:30, ready for two of us to ride back to London. Fully cured, I had a decent plate of food and a few mugs of coffee before getting changed into waterproofs for the ride back. Luckily, the Sunday was OK. cloudy and windy, but OK. This morning, however, was crap..






Heading out of Brighton, under the A27, the roads weren't coping well with the downpour. (The van couldn't drive any further right to avoid the river, but did slow down as he went through it) and the main cycle path runs under the bridge to get to the A23 cycle path towards London. Rubbish really, but that's the way it goes...

We stayed alongside the A23 until just south Crawley before cutting back onto the L2B route at Turners Hill. 






The cycle path still hasn't improved much since last time I rode it! 

From here on, we were on quieter roads until we reached the outskirts of London, but there were some quite steep bits (by southern standards) to tackle on the way. I'm surprised they're not categorized on Strava.
I was happy that all the drivers, apart from one, gave us space on the narrower roads as the weather was making riding conditions quite nasty, with deep puddles alongside the gutters. Strangely, the dodgiest pass was by an ambulance that overtook stupidly and nearly wiped my front wheel away as it cut in to avoid an oncoming car. Still, if I was laying on the verge injured, help wouldn't be too long arriving... 

Back in London, we followed a route I know well, the A237 towards the A24 at Tooting and thence onto CS7 to Clapham where we'd left the car.

With a 4 hour ride, three of which it was precipitating it down, and one hour brief respite from the weather, as soon as we'd wrung out the clothing and got the bikes on the rack, the sun came out 

Never mind. Skin's waterproof!!

Back home, eventually, with two 54/55 mile rides, fully recovered from the illness. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/329818570

https://www.strava.com/activities/330589001

Ready for next years' L2B now..


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jun 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> You know, I always thought that ladies never did that!!!


Surprised nobody's yet said "she's no lady".


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2015)

@potsy hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Jun 2015)

Couple of commutes to add.

Yesterday evenings was a bit wet with occasional showers(some heavy) and some tricky level crossings;the village of Queen Adelaide has three of them,all notorious for catching out the unwary in the wet.

https://www.strava.com/activities/330757072

And this mornings;

https://www.strava.com/activities/331081797

Gave it a bit of welly on the cycle path so pleased with the Strava cups although my legs are not really happy at the moment hence the activity title.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> @potsy hasn't seen it yet.


That's because I have no need to visit this thread anymore 

Anyway Jo must be quite ladylike as she doesn't do snot rockets


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Jun 2015)

On Friday last week I took part in the Colliers Try-Athlon thing which is an annual event held at Tockington in South Glos.

My firm fielded two relay teams and also two competitors doing the whole swim, ride & run malarkey.

It was a 400m swim, a 16km ride and a 5km run. I did the cycle part only and beat my time from last year's event by a whole second !

A lovely sunny day much enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jun 2015)

I haven't posted up anything for the rides I have done recently, there wasn't that much to say, so I thought I would do it as a round up.

My 2nd ride out was uneventful if slow. (10.8 miles) https://www.strava.com/activities/327978127

My 3rd ride out was also uneventful and slow, but slightly faster than the previous ride... being a Sunday I managed to bully my OH into joining me. He wasn't that happy about it but stayed with me when I suggested he rode home ahead of me... It was one of those rides with him... https://www.strava.com/activities/329788018

My 4th ride was with my new riding partner who has signed herself up to a long ride in 6 weeks time and well.... anyhow we managed to dodge the rain, and saw the other recumbent trike in the area... I had hear rumours about it, but the guy either didn't want to talk or hadn't seen us and given I have no voice (still) I couldn't even say hi to get his attention... so we didn't talk. I also extended the ride a touch (12.8 miles) which gets my riding partner doing 26 miles (not bad for only her 4th or 5th ride out...) we just need to work on pace even though it was my fastest ride yet..  Oh and there was some excitement. We had to round up an escaped cow... https://www.strava.com/activities/330596061

Today's ride was another solo ride. I wasn't really in the mood for it and it took me some time to get myself going and some time to bully myself in even considering it, so it was gone 10am when I set out. Not much happened really other than I got overtaken by a horse going uphill . It started off with me catching the horse up... then realising I had no way of letting the rider know I was there, because when I say I have no voice still, I really mean it. People in the same room as me can't hear me, so getting the attention of a horse rider is not going to happen. I just had to wait until she realised I was there and then when I got close enough I was able to apologise and explain that I don't think ringing (my non-existent bell) was a good idea, but that I had lost my voice and was out of ideas having ruled out clapping of hands etc... sadly it took her that long to realise I was there, that we met the steepest part of my route and a minute or two after I had overtaken her (hoping I would get to the top in time (I did set my 2nd or 3rd fastest time on that section strava tells me)) she over took me saying it looked like hard work.... it was. A few minutes later, I overtook her (all done with us both correctly moving to the right hand side of the single track road ).... so what else... Oh The weather was good enough for me to stop to take some photos...

Summer has arrived (and I suppect will have gone as well). I have had my daily dose of Vitamin D... and I can now retire to my OAP's chair...





The fragrance stopped me in my tracks.

So 12.8 miles and my fastest speed yet - probably related to the warmer weather. https://www.strava.com/activities/331194126

So not much has really happened in the last 4 rides.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I haven't posted up anything for the rides I have done recently, there wasn't that much to say, so I thought I would do it as a round up.
> 
> My 2nd ride out was uneventful if slow. (10.8 miles) https://www.strava.com/activities/327978127
> 
> ...


Uneventful perhaps, but good to see you're getting out again￼


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jun 2015)

potsy said:


> Anyway Jo must be quite ladylike as she doesn't do snot rockets


----------



## gbb (23 Jun 2015)

Last few weeks I feel tired, lethargic, generally flat. Tonight I have to resist the temptation of slumping in the armchair.
Offered the wife a walk somewhere nice or a ride together...no, she's tired as well.
Go on...she offered...go for a ride. Truth is I couldn't really be bothered, on my feet all day, back sore...ah sod it..
11 miles at an ambling pace, suns shining, traffic in town is light...a red kite meandering over the city...they come right in now, I wonder what prey they could find ?
That got the system going a bit...feel better already.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jun 2015)

gbb said:


> a red kite meandering over the city


Red kites are well known for visiting rubbish tips, they are natural scavengers.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ome-bird-prey-The-red-kite-British-towns.html


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Jun 2015)

I didn't map my miles but I went for two and a half hours at my usual pace of 14 mph ish so likely did 35 miles or thereabouts.

When I got home I discovered I'd left my house keys in a supermarket ten miles from home, so I had to go and get them.

So probably done around 55 miles. Knackered now!


----------



## Brandane (23 Jun 2015)

A 100 km circuit of Arran (in the sun!!!) today. A few photos on the Scottish blethering thread.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Jun 2015)

Bit of a crappy day at work, but the sun was out and the wind was light (and I needed to have a ride today to keep the legs reminded they have to do 100 miles on saturday) So off I went.

25 miles later I was back. Enjoyed that and it clears the head somewhat too  Summer must be arriving as I lost count of how many other riders I met, there was a mini peloton of the local CC, numerous singles and a father and daughter, and two old boys doing the tourist thing who I ended up passing twice 

I'm feeling quite good for the weekend now, and I won't be riding the 100 as hard as I did tonight that's for sure


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jun 2015)

Another lovely evening so out with the bike . Took the defy out again . Off through Newtown Linford up Sharply hill ,out to Woodhouse then Quorn and Mountsorrel . just as was nearing the junction with Swithland lane a guy on a roadie with aero bars and even a aero helmet pulled along side At the junction we both turned left and he shot off but not as quick as I thought .So what to do but chase him down after a quarter of a mile at full gas I was on his back wheel had a nice draft to Rothley . Going over the station bridge he slowed slightly so I went passed and let him draft me . He said he was having a rest before chasing a Kom on strava coming up so I played domestique and lead out to the junction were he headed left chasing a segment while I went straight on through Cropston. Just as I turned towards Anstey another guy on a roadie came by ( where have all these quick guys come from) so a quick acceleration and I was on his wheel and had a nice tow into Anstey . I repaid the favour and took a turn at the front . but then he put the hammer down came by at at rate I knew I could not match so I let him go .up the climb to home .15.2 miles at an average of 17.2 mph so the other guys were not hanging about.Lovely ride on a lovely evening


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2015)

First ride for me since the beginning of the month, and for wife five weeks so we took it easy & did a short run south. South is also down hill so it was uphill on the return. A few folk were around but it wasn't crowded by any means. One dog owner kept his dog clear for my wife, and the dog promptly moved his rear end into my path as I approached. It must be a sign of my improving skill that I managed to get past. One lady with two small dogs had to almost throttle one to keep it clear.







Sometimes these bridges are a bit low to cycle through. This was the only bird seen I'm afraid.






Plenty of boats around, and cyclists too. One couple were from South Africa I think, presumably heading for London.






Some very new bridges, like the M25, on this section.






And plenty of picturesque lock keepers cottages.






The vegetation along here has grown up a lot since I last rode along here. I got a hard whack from one bush and we both had to duck a lot.

All these photos were taken with my 99p Vivitar F259, which has the great advantage of being small and light, but lacks a viewfinder. It's not a good camera but it is adequate. One problem is that it always starts numbering from 1 when you empty the SD card!

8.3miles max 17, avg 5.9 mph. Year to date, 173.5miles


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jun 2015)

Rode the third of a three race crit series at Oulton Park with @400bhp. Having learn't from the first race a break would be very hard to make stick on the circuit and learning from the second race that going on a charge too soon can result in getting caught on the line, I learn't tonight that if you don't go early enough you don't have a chance to catch the eventual winner.  
Anyway third on the line and a £10 prize which was nice. 

Photo courtesy of my 10 year old lad.


----------



## derrick (24 Jun 2015)

A nice little 32 miles with the gang, Six of us set of this evening for a nice loop of Enfield Potters Bar and Barnet, 4 of us ended up at the local Weatherspoons pub, 3 pints of Kronenberg 1 bottle of Sol 2 x Steak and chips 1 x 5 bean chilli, £24 60, What a bargain, Steak was really tasty, had another 2 pints then a gentle ride home, Life is soooooooooo good. But i think we have become a drinking club with a cycling problem.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2015)

Good Pint, @derrick . (Okay, I'll stop with it now.)


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jun 2015)

Did something a bit out of the ordinary last night. After tea was finished I asked my oldest son (12yo) if he fancied a mountain bike ride before bed. He jumped at the chance and at 7.30 we left the house, heading for the hills.
After a mile or so on the canal we opted for the direct, tarmac climb from Stalybridge up Mottram Road to the cutting. I was amazed by the pace he set up here and other than a quick stop partway up for me to tweak the indexing on his gears he romped along at a fair pace and actually kept putting in short sprints as well . Turning sharp left just before the cutting we headed off-road and continued to climb, almost all the way to the Trig point high on the hilltop before turning down hill for a blast over the bumpy trails down to Hobson Moor. When we got to the bottom of this descent he wasn't far behind me and got of his bike to try and shake some life back into his pulverised arms. He's no slouch when it comes to descending .
We then worked our way around to Higher Swineshaw Reservoir, up above Stalybridge/Mossley for the main target of the ride, the descent from above Higher Swineshaw down into Buckton Vale. It's a gnarly, rock-strewn track that zigzags down from the moorland and has been a favourite of mine since my teens (I once ended up in A&E while riding down this track!). We were rewarded with glorious views of the setting sun sinking behind the moors as we crested the top and I desperately wished I had brought my camera to capture the moment as we rode into the sunset.
Skol Jnr did a cracking job of riding down the hill and although he admitted he was at the edge of his comfort zone on the rockiest parts he enjoyed the ride and wants to go back and do it again some time. We returned to the canal after riding across the dirt track land where the Herod power station used to be and got home at 10pm, just as it went dark. Jnr was starting to flag a bit as we had covered 14 tough, hilly miles but he still wasn't beat. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I've created a monster! Some of you guys think I am a strong rider but just wait, you ain't seen nothing yet!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2015)

mybike said:


> First ride for me since the beginning of the month, and for wife five weeks so we took it easy & did a short run south. South is also down hill so it was uphill on the return. A few folk were around but it wasn't crowded by any means. One dog owner kept his dog clear for my wife, and the dog promptly moved his rear end into my path as I approached.


I attract dogs like that. The owners always look mortified but I explain that I have a Labrador. It usually gets a laugh.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2015)

a nice pre 6 am ride this morning normal 12 mile loop around western side of the boro quiet roads , but loads of nice bird noises so a very good ride and hopefully it has woken me up enough to have a good day


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I attract dogs like that. The owners always look mortified but I explain that I have a Labrador. It usually gets a laugh.



Yes, I think it was a Labrador.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2015)

mybike said:


> Yes, I think it was a Labrador.


Yeah ... on behalf of all Lab owners, to all cyclists everywhere, sorry about that. Don't know how it happens. The laws of physics as we understand them don't seem to apply.


----------



## Spartak (24 Jun 2015)

Rode my clubs Evening 10 TT - got a seasons PB 26:57 on the sporting UC108 course.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jun 2015)

Another day and another ride. and a little more happened today.
The weather was good and with the electricity being off I decided a ride was in order. Slightly longer than yesterday and with 65m extra climbing I always knew it was going to be a slower day, so I took it easy and enjoyed the scenery.






So I did the usual route but with a change and a new road which was a single track 6 foot wide lovely road that meant I could avoid the main road. It was great... until I met 2 horses approaching a passing place and unfortunately even with the bell I had fitted to the bike this morning (because I still have no voice) I was unable to attract the attention of their riders. Eventually I resorted to the loudest sound I could get from it and one of the riders finally heard it (I would NEVER normally use a bell around horses but with no voice I have few options at the moment).... I apologised (why I have no idea but there we go) explaining I had no voice only for the other rider to suggest I get a bell.  I thanked them and as I left heard the other rider explaining I had one! Oh well, patience is something I am good at. Still I will keep the lane in on my rides. It is a nice one, if not a fast one!

The clouds were doing a good job of looking pretty today. One of those days where the Japanese water colour painters had been out painting the sky.






And yes there is a 22 Halo visible in the sky.






What I hadn't seen when I took this photo was that it was a full 22° halo with a fragment of a Parhelic circle (possibly... that's the arc on the left hand side at 9 o clock half way between the sun and the halo)

Anyhow... just under 15 miles (which came as a surprise) and just over 8 miles an hour plus around 60 m (180-200ft) extra climbing in that 2 extra miles which came as no surprise that I was slower but it was the 4th day in a row and only my 6th ride since getting back (now getting the excuses in)... I did somehow set 2 PR's which rather surprised me. I'm sure it's lying.  https://www.strava.com/activities/331903288


----------



## Garry A (24 Jun 2015)

New road bike out for its first wee trip. Still got some old flats on till I get used to the drops. Speed down a familiar hill was an eye opener with brakes quickly being applied.
Scenic Helix park shot.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jun 2015)

There was a big yellow thing in the sky today. Looked like ->  so we went out for a ride before it hid up and went all cold again (It didn't break 12 degrees here yesterday)

We wobbled off, on our roadies, to Bowthorpe and down into Bawburgh and then up to Marlingford, Barford and Barnham Broom and had a quick whizz past Carleton Forehoe and towards Wymondham.
The Barnham Broom Road to Wymondham was mostly deserted as we rode along through the tree tunnel.


I discovered, as we got to Wymondham, that I had been very thirsty and had drunk all my water, so we bobbed into Hagstrom Saab and asked for a top up. We bought our car from there and didn't think that they would mind. They didn't. They were rather taken with our bikes.
Onwards from there to Wreningham, Hethel (at factory chucking out time) and East Carleton where we were overtaken by a couple of commuter chaps from Lotus (probably) and we followed them all the way to Cringleford. My foot was cramping something rotten so I got on a bit when it didn't hurt and didn't get on a bit when it did hurt. Stupid thing. I have since had a couple of bananas.
We stopped at Cringleford for 



Then rode the last 4 and a bit miles home. It's actually less than 3 from there - Hubster wanted cake - but we took the pretty route as stopping at 28.2 is just silly.
It took 2 1/4 hours but it was a nice day with little stops here and there to watch the birds, try and turn right out of a junction etc. Hoping for a ride tomorrow.
We have done over half our year's target now so it's all downhill from here.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jun 2015)

I decided to not to to the gym this evening as the weather was decent, a good move too. The scent of honeysuckle on the evening breeze....


http://www.strava.com/activities/332159264


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2015)

Cycled over to a friend's this afternoon to look after this bundle of fun:













Stone ... well, it rhymes with bone



__ coffeejo
__ 24 Jun 2015



Flo - 24 June 2015


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jun 2015)

Just had a cracking 2hrs tearing around wakerley woods and fineshade off piste..
lovely evening for turning a wheel...


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Cycled over to a friend's this afternoon to look after this bundle of fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pic, I like that!


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jun 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Nice pic, I like that!


Thanks. She's 10 weeks old and is going to be a menace. Scrap that, already is. But adorable. With the obligatory big fat belly that she's happy to present for rubs at every opportunity. Mind you, I was happy to get home to my sedate (by comparison) 8 year old.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Thanks. She's 10 weeks old and is going to be a menace. Scrap that, already is. But adorable. With the obligatory big fat belly that she's happy to present for rubs at every opportunity. Mind you, I was happy to get home to my sedate (by comparison) 8 year old.




Reminds me of somebody I used to know....







He was a fine stick and stone chewer.... We miss him.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Brilliant write up. I know those hills and my legs are trembling at just the thought.


Indeed ... I do NOT know those hills but my legs are trembling at just the thought of The Lady Boys of Bangkok!  

(The entire legs, not just the knees ... )


----------



## Alex H (25 Jun 2015)

It was a  day yesterday and 'only ' forecast at 23° so I decided to do a 'long' ride.

Through Rochechouart and on to La Rochefoucauld.

Here is the main Limoges / Angouleme railway line 




Turning south, I was cycling alongside thousands of sunflowers. Alas, no flowers yet, but I did find some poppies






A quick banana stop at Chazelles - this is the Mairie






On the way to Marthon, I found a green lane  (must check it out later)






And finally back home 






I wish 

Anyway on to Nontron (home of the world famous knife factory - or maybe it's just the French that think that ) where I stopped at Saint-Martial-de-Valette for lunch.





Nontron is not the most cycle friendly town, going north - it is one long hill (about 3km) 

The ride from here was quite pleasant though, after I got to a flattish bit, onwards to St Mathieu. Another banana break and it's getting a bit hot now, 23° my pineapple 





I'm now at 120km and have to make a decision - imperial century or no? I've never done one before and have only been trying for the last couple of years (not too seriously). So foolishly or otherwise I decide to go for it and turn left to Cussac - uphill of course . Hills are now getting very slow but Cussac arrives and goes and I'm on my way to Châlus, when I find the green lane crosses my path - 11km of shaded, no traffic cycling 

Stopped at the station for another banana (in case you're wondering, I had 5 small ones )






Once in Châlus, I realise that I don't have to keep to the original route to get the magic 161km, so cut off cross country (downhill) to Gorre. From here to St Laurent-sur-Gorre, where the nice man in the COOP sold me a bottle of cold orange juice - my water was becoming a bit warm at this point. Next point the lovely St Cyr, where I reached the imperial century in 8hrs 4 mins. Another 12km and I was back home, where I found out that the shade temperature was now 29°

Now that I've done it, I don't think I'll be doing it again - I'll stick to 100km. (maybe)

So, 172km in 8:36:40, average 19.97km/hr (which actually, is not far off my normal 20/21 average )


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2015)

For those who are interested (and haven't already seen them) I've finally got round to writing up my reports from the Lakes rides last week which are available over in my Lakes Holiday thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lakes-holiday.137738/post-3761076

A few photos to whet the appetite:


----------



## ScotiaLass (25 Jun 2015)

I've not posted here for a while but I have been out - honest!
I wasn't going out today as I've been floored with my FM for a week or so, but it was dry, overcast but windless, so I thought a gentle pootle would do me good.
I headed down to the Helix and surrounding areas, and when I got home I had racked up 15 miles! How did that happen!

I stopped for a snack at the lagoon and to adjust my saddle height, and had some interest....















Arabella at the lagoon!


I then headed over Lock 3 and up to the Kelpies...








Happy me!

No issues until I got out of the shower and cracked my knee on the edge! 
A lovely, relaxing ride!


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jun 2015)

Pacier ride in on the Helium this morning and got to Cambridge early so decided to do a quick loop taking in Lime Kiln Hilland Worts causeway;

https://www.strava.com/activities/332506339

Nearly there for the Strava MTS now,just 116 kms to finish;should get it done after Saturdays club run with any luck.


----------



## Simontm (25 Jun 2015)

Back from Brussels and back on the bike.
Did a metric ton! A 65-miler 
Left a bit later than planned so decided to first go via the tow path to Weybridge and avoid the school brigades - besides which don't you find Hurst Park and Oaklands just dull?
Lovely and sunny and not as many dog walkers as I thought there would be. Took the walking only bit of Walton lock as an opportunity to have a drink and to take a pic


Then joined the Olympic/ Ride London route through Surrey.
Wheezed my way up Newlands Corner


Then bombed down though Holmsbury then up Leith Hill at a stately and sweaty 5mph 


It's there promise you, through the trees, top of Leith Hill...must have been delirious 
Sped up to the A25 and was first overtaken by someone very much better than me on a bike but then I took him - it's the up I can't do, not the down  according to Strava I hit 45mph there 
Anyway, he caught up with me at Box Hill and, needless to say, overtook me as I was doing 11mph. I did overtake two bikes but they were a couple of lasses having a good old chat so would probably have kept me at a distance if they really tried 
Met my nemesis at the top, lovely bloke doing Ride London for Epilepsy charity. Had done it before and gave me some helpful advice.


Had a Pepsi then back down to Leatherhead. There I decided to do a bit of a dog,eg and went down to Cobham before switching back to Oxshott, Esher then, in a move I expect I will be desperate to do on the actual Ride London day, I turned off into my road instead of heading onto Kingston.

Now, another day off tomorrow- where to go?


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jun 2015)

Largely a repeat of a ride of a couple of weeks ago, but with a couple of changes, in an effort to get more hills in my legs ready for @nickyboy 's planned ride.
Started in Glossop and went straight up the Snake Pass. Surprisingly quiet, although one BMW driver seemed blind to the speed signs and determined to have early appointment with his maker.
Regretted wearing my jacket on within about a mile of the >3 mile climb  as despite the overcast weather, and the clouds shrouding the distant hills, it was surprisingly warm on the summit.




However I did appreciate the jacket on the descent, which itself was a bit weird. Hit 40 mph on the descent until the trees, then straight into a breeze, pretty much all the way to Ladybower. A banana in my back pocket made a failed bid for freedom. Although it was looking a bit battered when I recovered it.

Past Ladybower and on to Bamford and a view to the further hills I was going to encounter.




Through Hope village, and most of the houses on the main road were decked out in bunting for Wakes week,




before stopping in a remarkably quiet Castleton for more drink and to put the battered banana out of its by now miserable state.




Didn't notice this last time I was in Castleton, but I am sure it was there; this has to be one of my favourie signs;




Anyway, took Winnats Road to Chapel. first time up that hill and it was a bugger. No walking, but did have to stop for a breather a couple of times,even with the incentive of a rider in front of me.

Chatted briefly with a couple of riders at the top of the hill, including the one I had been following, but they were going across to Chapel en le Frith via Long Hill, whereas I was taking a detour to Sparrowpit. Not a lot there, but probably best known for this pub, which I have passed hundreds of time by car, when visiting relatives on the other side of the Peak District.




On the way to Sparrowpit, came across a heard of cattle all with white saddlebacks. Never seen these before.




From Sparrowpit headed towards Chapel, before picking up the Glossop/Hayfield road. A couple of 10% ers along here, including this seemingly innocent rise.




Which is folowed a couple of miles later by a longer one, (or was I just tired?) at Chunal, for which any picture would not tell a story, as it would merely be a chapter of one bend on a hill, not the reality of one bend hiding another, hiding another, etc.

On the plus side, the descents are terrific with more 40's. 

Edited to correct spelling


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jun 2015)

Bazzer said:


> Largely a repeat of a ride of a couple of weeks ago, but with a couple of changes, in an effort to get more hills in my legs ready for @nickyboy 's planned ride.
> Started in Glossop and went straight up the Snake Pass. Surprisingly quiet, although one BMW driver seemed blind to the speed signs and determined to have early appointment with his maker.
> Regretted wearing my jacket on within about a mile of the >3 mile climb  as despite the overcast weather, and the clouds shrouding the distant hills, it was surprisingly warm on the summit.
> 
> ...



Great ride Bazzer, good miles and climbing and well done on Winnats. That climb is several orders of magnitude harder than anything on my CC ride. That final picture is a climb called Peep o' Day. There's a much nicer ascent if you're going to do it again. Have a look on the map for Maynestones Road out of Chinley.

Cheeky link to my CC ride as we don't have many interested so far:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/snakes-cats-and-bricks-peak-district-july-18th.181404/


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jun 2015)

It would appear that summer has finally arrived down here on the south coast so a shady route was the order of the day for my usual Thursday afternoon ride.

From my collection of regular New Forest routes I headed north along the tree lined roads to Furzley before venturing into the sun & across the more open roads to Godshill. It was then back into the shade & up through the villages of Hale & Woodgreen on twisty single track lanes before heading back through Redlynch, Landford & Bramshaw for a pleasant, albeit warm 35 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/332684048





Thankfully there was plenty of shade on todays route











The usual selection of wildlife was in evidence with some more keen on the sun than others.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (25 Jun 2015)

Bazzer said:


> On the way to Sparrowpit, came across a heard of cattle all with white saddlebacks. Never sen these before.


 They be Belted Galloways 

(AKA Panda Cows )


----------



## Archeress (25 Jun 2015)

Today had it's good and bad points. I had to go to the dentist which is in Cullompton, Devon as I am still with my childhood dentist. The dentist found a small hole in a molar, but we decided to leave it alone for the time being. As I was back in the area where I grew up I had decided to take the bike with me.

Starting from my parents home, which is high above the valley floor in Tiverton I descended rapidly, crossing the Grand Western Canal (which is also high up above the valley)






After reaching the valley floor I cycled through the extensive grounds of Blundells School before turning onto quiet country lanes. I began a gentle but long climb (8 miles) from approximately 250 feet up to 700 feet, heading through Uplowman and Huntsham before dropping rapidly into Bampton.

From Bampton there was some rolling hills on quiet country lanes and a visit from the P fairy. I was surprised to get a P as I have some brand new Conti Gatorskins and it was only a thorn that caused the P. It was the first real trial of my Lezyne Tech Drive HP pump. It took a while but it got my 700 x 25C tyres very firm and ready to ride again. I completed the climb and had a very steep descent into Exebride. Unfortunately the pub was closed.





From Exebridge it was climbing from 370 feet up to 920 feet over about 6 miles (with a few drops) within easy reach of the border of Exmoor. When I reached Rackenford I had a clipless moment due to a screw having come out of one of the cleats. I fell to the right spilling out into the middle of the road. Fortunately there was no traffic. I removed the cleat from my right shoe to ride the rest of the trip home, which was mostly downhill.

The highlight of the day was cycling down one of the green tunnels formed by the trees on either side behind a buzzard flying at the same speed.

I'm home now nursing my right wrist which is now very painful after the fall. Don't think it's broken as I can still move it okay. Bike is all ok.

All in all, over 33 miles and 2,358 feet of climbing. One of the biggest rides I have done.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/332725114/segments/7884800911

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Simontm (25 Jun 2015)

Archeress said:


> T
> .
> 
> I'm home now nursing my right wrist which is now very painful after the fall. Don't think it's broken as I can still move it okay. Bike is all ok.
> ...


I really don't like how you can't not like certain things in someone's post. 
Hope the wrist doesn't cause too much trouble and glad the bike's OK


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2015)

Archeress said:


> Today had it's good and bad points. I had to go to the dentist which is in Cullompton, Devon as I am still with my childhood dentist. The dentist found a small hole in a molar, but we decided to leave it alone for the time being. As I was back in the area where I grew up I had decided to take the bike with me.
> 
> Starting from my parents home, which is high above the valley floor in Tiverton I descended rapidly, crossing the Grand Western Canal (which is also high up above the valley)
> View attachment 93429
> ...


A like for the report and I hope that the wrist will feel better soon.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/332782695




































Sir Ben Ainsley and his crew, then various other stuff 100Km's to boot.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jun 2015)

Archeress said:


> Today had it's good and bad points. I had to go to the dentist which is in Cullompton, Devon as I am still with my childhood dentist. The dentist found a small hole in a molar, but we decided to leave it alone for the time being. As I was back in the area where I grew up I had decided to take the bike with me.
> 
> Starting from my parents home, which is high above the valley floor in Tiverton I descended rapidly, crossing the Grand Western Canal (which is also high up above the valley)
> View attachment 93429
> ...


I ride those hills quite often. 

Hope the wrist feels better tomorrow,


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jun 2015)

20 odd miles up to Greenfield res on the way home:


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jun 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Great ride Bazzer, good miles and climbing and well done on Winnats. That climb is several orders of magnitude harder than anything on my CC ride. That final picture is a climb called Peep o' Day. There's a much nicer ascent if you're going to do it again. Have a look on the map for Maynestones Road out of Chinley.
> 
> Cheeky link to my CC ride as we don't have many interested so far:
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/snakes-cats-and-bricks-peak-district-july-18th.181404/



I'll check that out when over there again. Thanks




Ffoeg said:


> They be Belted Galloways
> 
> (AKA Panda Cows )



Thank you.

Just goes to show what you see and learn as a cyclist, instead of hurlting past them in a car; 
"Look at those cows Dad!". 
"What cows?"

Seems the cows have their own web site
http://www.beltie.org/


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jun 2015)

A lovely 50km or so in the sun today on the Bianchis. Highlight was passing through a village at school chucking-out time and our little peloton being joined by a mum with two kids on bikes confident on the road home. They took delight in whizzing past the "racers". Took in two pubs on the way as we checked that places on our club runs list were still open and friendly, and ended up with home-cooked spaghetti marinara and a bottle of Toscana in the garden. Heaven.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2015)

Another lovely evening so out with the bike . Took the defy again and headed out to some new territory .Through Newtown Linford and out to Markfield and headed towards Thornton ,instead of turning to the reservoir I kept straight on to Botcheston left to Newtown unthank into Desford and left down Lindridge lane past Tropical Birdland to Merrylees on to Bagworth and into Thornton and turned left to the back to Markfield Newtown Linford and Home . 19.2 miles at 16.25 mph in lovely weather .For some reason I rarely head this way for rides but having found some lovely lanes I will be back.I few cyclists out tonight and everyone seemed to be headed the opposite way to me so no drafting tonight .


----------



## theloafer (25 Jun 2015)

just a short ride today spent more time eating biscuits+coffee drinking than bike riding..... popped over to see no1 son at west Auckland (Bandit country) bike never left my sight  then over to spennymoor via the Auckland way old railway /cyclepath..which I did think might be a bad idea ..as I was on the carbon with 23  truth was it was a smoother ride than the bloody road then back home via the A167 and ferryhill/rushyford ..24 miles

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/814613625


----------



## gavgav (25 Jun 2015)

Well this is a novelty, doing my write up from the comfort of my laptop using Wireless Broadband, rather than my mobile phone using copious amounts of data. I have been in my new house for FOUR months and it's taken B.T that long to sort a landline and then Broadband  Brewery, organise and a rude word for drinking would be quite apt!!

Anyhow, on with the ride details. My 1st ride since arriving back from the Lakes and a regular evening ride in what must be the warmest weather of 2015 so far. It actually felt like Summer and about time to!!

I found the 1st few miles into Bayston Hill and over Lyth Hill a bit odd, mainly I think because I was still wishing I was cycling in Cumbria and not back in Shropshire, being back at work for 4 days . However, Strava tells me I did the 4 mile segment to the top of Lyth Hill in my fastest time ever and being into the Southerly breeze it proves that 107 miles of hilly cycling in Cumbria is good for the legs!! Pulled myself together, told myself to stop moping and on I went.

I dropped down to Exfords Green and then deviated up to Stapleton Common, where the lanes were ridiculously busy with traffic and that was a trait of the whole ride. Where is everyone going on a Thursday evening? Mostly well behaved though. Passed through Stapleton, Dad was out and so no chat with him tonight, and onto Ryton and Longnor, where I turned towards the North and had the breeze behind me. 

Over the next 10 miles I flew along, for me anyhow, cruising at 20 to 25 mph happily through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots, with the odd hilly bit to slow me occasionally, but setting 8 new PB's on Strava and meaning I averaged 12 mph over a whole ride for the first time in 2015. I'm happy with that on a heavy CX Tourer.

22 Miles.


----------



## Orangreen (25 Jun 2015)

A day free from work and no rain or gales  I went on an out and back ride which took about 1.5 hours (16miles). It was a bit warmer than previous rides this year but light winds. I stopped at half way and got chatting to a walker about the TdF and various riders chances. Towards the end I came across a small CTC group and followed at a respectful distance until I was almost home...didn't want to be labeled a wheelsucker


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jun 2015)

I was absolutely shattered at the start of the week and told myself that this week could be gentler since my target for the month was comfortably within my sights. Not sure how my brain translated this into plotting a 70 mile ride down into Devon with 4,500ft of climbing, but that was my ride yesterday under a big blue sky. The legs coped admirably for the first 50 miles and then started complaining. Everything joined in for the last stretch, and I was curled up in bed and fast asleep by 9pm!

I chose Buckland Hill as my gateway onto the Blackdown Hills and on the way up, passed a farmer coming down the hill in his tractor. He waved and gave me a thumbs up, which earned him a big smile from me. At least, I tried to smile. It may have come across as a grimace. From there, I rode along the ridge and then dropped down through Churchinford and Upottery before the second big climb up from the river Otter. I paused between the two villages at the Upottery Airfield Memorial in what used to be a sentry box during the Second World War. If you've watched Band of Brothers, then you know some of the story.













Upottery Airfield Memorial



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



25 June 2015





The hill out of Upottery is a bit of a killer but yesterday was the easiest it's ever been and I was able to push on and cross the main road at the top without cursing my luck at the clear road, unlike the first time when I thought I was going to pass out! The only problem was the headwind that greeted me at the top, but I tried to ignore it and enjoy the views. This is probably why it decided to keep me company for most of the ride. A real againsterly. 

The first proper descent turned out to be a bit of a revelation for me. I've always thought my problems with some descents were down to a lack of confidence and skill but I now know that I simply don't like the sharp ones where the ground falls away from you. I like long descents with wide corners, not ones where you have to break for a blind bend almost as soon as you set off, having built up an incredible amount of speed in the blink of an eye. I'm happy at 40mph so long as I'm not required to do much more than steer. This descent had me bricking it at 30mph! At least I now know the difference between my likes and dislike so can approach them differently and try to work on my bike handling for the horrible ones.

Lunch was at Honiton Garden Centre, which I like as hardly anyone goes there during the week so there's never a queue, and the staff are always friendly. Plus one of them owns a collie who tries to herd the customers but otherwise ignores you until your food arrives.













View from Farway Hill, Devon



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



25 June 2015





The next descent was much more fun, swooping down into Ottery St Mary at 40mph on a nice wide road. As always, I regretted not planning to stop here as it's a beautiful village and is definitely one that requires some exploring. It also marked a change in the landscape and the hills started rolling instead of rearing. A perfect day to be out on the bike, really. Apart from my againsterly.













The open road



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



25 June 2015





I decided against a second stop in Culmstock, though did pause in a gateway to apply more suncream. This attracted the attention of one of the cows who came over to say hello and slobber all over my bike, which made me laugh, leading to the misapplication of suncream. My eyeballs didn't appreciate the extra protection.

Back on home turf, I crossed the border back into Somerset and headed for home, stopping one last time to enjoy the scenery.













Summer field



__ coffeejo
__ 26 Jun 2015



25 June 2015


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2015)

theloafer said:


> truth was it was a smoother ride than the bloody road then back home via the A167 and ferryhill/rushyford ..24 miles



That looks so smooooth!!!!


----------



## Wades (26 Jun 2015)

Had a really nice 45 mile ride taking in the Worth and Forest Ways this morning.

Malt loaf stop on the bridge at groombridge station and then home. Just loverly.





An almost completely perfect day off... Apart from having to use the road for all of about 5% of it and the crazies (apparently having been waiting for me to emerge from the woods) then taking their chance to attempt to decorate their cars with an interesting (and unwilling) Wades shaped bonnet ornament!

Also while i'm having a mild rant... Goodness me there's a lot of of miserable gits out there who struggle with the concept of being offered a cheery good morning!

Shout out to the lady on the cargo bike/ canal boat replica near Forest Row! Nice chat and great bike you've got!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/333303668






















Lovely day for it .


----------



## Saluki (26 Jun 2015)

Just my regular Home to Hospital ride today. I had a bit of time, but not much due to faffing about, so rode down to Cringleford and then up to Intwood and across to East Carleton before heading home via the foot bridge, Cringleford again and to the hospital.

I was faster than I thought at an average of 14.5mph, as I was feeling very sluggish in the extreme. Not a long ride as it's 'This Girl Can' at the UEA Sportspark tonight so aerobics, zumba, climbing etc will abound. 10.51 miles in 43 minutes and 1 whole second.


----------



## BSRU (26 Jun 2015)

A hard 71.5km ride this morning with 950m of going up.
The first 49km, which included two rides up the same cat 3 hill, had 770m of going up.
Not very sunny but very muggy this morning, lots of sweating on the climbs.

Saw this guy going up the cat 3 hill as I was going down to the bottom to start my first ride up it. On a proper steel bike with legs of steel, the sort of rider that just keeps going and going(a bit like the terminator).





Saw this guy later making the Snap hill climb look easy, it's used for the local hill climbing competition, it's a hard short climb and it hurts(alot).




He turned around at the top, as a few kms later he overtook me pushing a huge looking gear with comparative ease. We had a little chat about how good it was to be out cycling.

A view going down Snap hill, part of the 17% bit, also I can see some rain coming.





Had to make do with some Angel cake to fulfil my cake replenishment needs.


----------



## Simontm (26 Jun 2015)

An easy 50 miler this morning. Through claygate, Arbrook common, down Sandy Lane into Cobham the over Ockham and then into Guildford.



(Not the Cathedral as that is ugly)

Anyway, under the A3 to get promptly lost which allowed me to a) find a lovely little village called Wood st




And then (b) as I vaguely headed Woking-way, to find a tree covered avenue called, er, the Avenue.
So Woking-Sheerwater-Byfleet-addlestone-Weybridge-Walton.
At Walton I was overtaken by a frowner but hey, I had done 45miles and this was my warm down 
Hampton court then home. Lovely weather though I am now getting Disney hands thanks to the mitts


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2015)

So the missus said, "I was thinking about going for a ride before it got too hot" and I said fine. The she appears all togged up (sortof) and I realise she meant it. Five minutes later I've changed ready for the ride, but she's faffing around ....






So off we go, and what should we see but your friendly neighbourhood heron. We of course stop to take a photo but he'll only let us get so near.






before moving further along the bank.






It was quite noticeable that the foliage had grown up a great deal since our last foray in this direction, more so that the canal path to the south. Looking across the fields I noticed a building missed before - clearly with my confidence rising I'm no longer concentrating on the path surface so much and have started to look around. Mind you, one or two lumps of concrete did take me by surprise.






We stopped by the boatyard, which is by the railway, actually the whole canal is by the railway, and a Virgin Train put in an appearance. Mrs MY found a convenient bush while I observed a couple who were having a friendly discussion. He seemed to be having the best of it until, walking along the edge of the boat, he slipped and went in between the boat and side. Interestingly he was only chest deep, but deeply embarrassed.






He clambered out and started to get sorted when some more cyclists came along. He was unhurt, but rather wet.






There seemed to be quite a few cyclists out, with the fine weather, but no tourists were seen. I assume they were all like us, just out for shortish rides. Wifey had suggested that we ought to think about making a day of it one day and stopping somewhere for lunch, so I suggested that stopping in the supermarket for sandwiches today might make a good trial. Why is it that cycling with Mrs MY always results in a trip to a supermarket? So we bought some sandwiches (me) and fruit (both) and sat on some old lock gates in the shade. On the way out a heron was obviously thinking of popping into the supermarket as well.






It was uncomfortably hot at times, but a spin down a country road parallel to the canal did produce a bit more of a breeze, and raise our maximum speed. Most of the canal path is very bumpy and not very pleasant so it made a nice change. Mrs MY's saddle still slips into a uncomfortable (45 degree) position and seems to have developed a port/starboard list as well. I really must get a new bracket for it. She was complaining of discomfort quite a bit.

And yes, I did ask the guy on the narrowboat if he had dried out, on the return trip.

10.9miles max 17, avg 5.6 mph. Year to date, 184.4miles


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2015)

Just back from my pre 5.30 am morning ride leaving the boro via the "Mad Mile" along past Beckworths , Sywell Aerodrome , through the villages of Sywell and Overstone round and along the old walled grounds of Overstone Manor into the edges of Northampton .

A nice gradual descent to Billing Aquadrome and the first sighting of a n other cyclist quickly followed by 2 more a polite "morning" was exchanged by all . Over the river nene by the mill and then a slight climb into Cogenhoe and an even faster descent touching 34mph out of the village and then along past the turnings to Wishton and Earls Barton before climbing up into Grendon and again another fast descent out of the village heading towards Wollaston .

Wollaston is a nice village just a shame about the eyesore of Scott Barder's Chemical works never mind the smell , along to Irchester with a drop down to Little Irchester and then back into the boro and a visit to the old Zoo gardens where the animals were still a bit sleepy , all in all just under 25 miles


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jun 2015)

Gate, Firs, PT, DuckPool, Cow, Swerf, Millionaires Row, Wig, DuckSanc, Diamond, Gate, Home.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jun 2015)

A nice early morning ride around the beautiful sights of Cheshire including Stanlow and the Ellesmere Pirt effluent works!
It got better after that as we went into the really beautiful Cheshire countryside. Cheshire is flat isn't it, so I seem to remember... Not the bit that goes near @SatNavSaysStraightOn 's front door I can tell you!

Did this ride with my brother Pete who turned 60 this week!

http://www.strava.com/activities/333845755


----------



## Diggs (27 Jun 2015)

Another ride out with the local bike shop this morning. Not as many numbers given the weather but boy, it's so nice to be out in a summer jersey!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2015)

Having not had the chance to get out for a pedal since my Monday morning ride back to London from the London-Brighton last Sunday, I was going stir crazy!
This morning though, I had an hour or two free before w*rk so was able to get a few miles in on the Marin.






Down behind Riverside Retail park, there's access to The Washlands across some fields. They flood during the winter (and occasionally summer!!) but were nice and dry today.






I did try to keep to the speed down, but think I broke the limit a few times. Shhhh.... 

Once through Houghton, I had a nice downhill into the back of Billing Aquadrome.






The only thing to watch on this bit was where the ground had dried out into quite big cracks. Just right to jam a tyre into and head over the handlebars....

Sadly, I didn't have too long to play out today, but did pop in to see the Grandkids for 5 minutes on the way back before a final circuit of Lings Woods.

Home on 15 miles before lunch, shower and w*rk... Booooooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/333886641


----------



## Simontm (27 Jun 2015)

Just a short 23 miler after the last couple of days. Over Arbrook Common to the Coverts.


Then out on the Chessington/ Ashtead side. Into Leatherhead then out to Bookham, Effingham, Downside, Cobham, Oxshott, Esher, home. Needless to say I was absolutely bombing today as I forgot to put strava on so have no idea bout averages 
Literally at the end of my road was a fellow cyclist concerned about a puncture but he said he was OK and I had done my good deed for the day


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> A nice early morning ride around the beautiful sights of Cheshire including Stanlow and the Ellesmere Pirt effluent works!
> It got better after that as we went into the really beautiful Cheshire countryside. Cheshire is flat isn't it, so I seem to remember... Not the bit that goes near @SatNavSaysStraightOn 's front door I can tell you!
> 
> Did this ride with my brother Pete who turned 60 this week!
> ...



Tell me about it! and you almost did cycle passed my front door... you managed the end of my lane  It will be good when they have resurfaced that section through Delamere Forest!
Can't wait for it to be nice and smooth....


To anyone not aware, the east west road through Delamere Forest that is the national cycle route is closed from Monday for 4 days for resurfacing...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jun 2015)

My ride today was to see if I could manage a 20 mile ride. To date, the most I have done since my last back op 6 weeks ago is 15 miles, to it is quite a large jump. The plan was to follow a set route and not worry about speed. The route was to take me through a lot of climbing for these parts, drop down onto the Cheshire plain on the Chester side of life and then turn around and do it all again.

Nothing much happened, except the sun came out from sunrise onwards and it promised to be warm and sunny... I kept my speed down, didn't push myself too hard and made sure I had a dose of morphine before I walked out of the front door. My route through Delamere Forest told me I won't be going that way next week, they are resurfacing (parts of) it. So that is off the agenda which is a shame because I had planned on using it from today onwards. Oh well.

I did meet a couple of riders (only one of them had a problem) whom I offered assistance to, but there was little that could be done once the problem was known - a blown rim. They had a long walk back...
I got home just in time for lunch, knackered and now not able to do anything else for the day, but I did manage 20 miles with +1000 feet of climbing (ignore strava it has robbed me of over 400feet!)





for @Hill Wimp 






I was down there not that long ago... Them there be the welsh mountains where dragons lives @welsh dragon well not that dragon but...

https://www.strava.com/activities/333906428 20 miles in not too bad a time for me, I was expecting the average to be much lower!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My ride today was to see if I could manage a 20 mile ride. To date, the most I have done since my last back op 6 weeks ago is 15 miles, to it is quite a large jump. The plan was to follow a set route and not worry about speed. The route was to take me through a lot of climbing for these parts, drop down onto the Cheshire plain on the Chester side of life and then turn around and do it all again.
> 
> Nothing much happened, except the sun came out from sunrise onwards and it promised to be warm and sunny... I kept my speed down, didn't push myself too hard and made sure I had a dose of morphine before I walked out of the front door. My route through Delamere Forest told me I won't be going that way next week, they are resurfacing (parts of) it. So that is off the agenda which is a shame because I had planned on using it from today onwards. Oh well.
> 
> ...




Beautiful photo and there are more mountains than you can shake a stick at. Many thanks SNSSO.


----------



## gavgav (27 Jun 2015)

A ride out with @Rickshaw Phil today. I set off in pleasant but fresher weather and the short distance down to the Brooklands pub, where Phil arrived within 2 minutes. What was apparent already and contrary to the forecast, a strong wind from the West yet again 

We bumped our way along the awful cycle paths in Shrewsbury and then out on the busier road to Montford Bridge, before turning onto quieter lanes to Shrawardine, following Lon Cambria.

Castle ruins that I haven't spotted before





We continued around the lanes to Pentre and Royal Hill, pausing for a quick snack outside the pub. Really must visit it for a drink soon. The campsite there had quite a few caravans and tents there, with people enjoying the weather.

The wind was even stronger now and so it was slow going to Melverley, taking a slight detour for me to have a call of nature  and then we crossed into Wales and up to Coedway. We were onto a busier road again to Princes Oak, but it was fine, in fact all of the traffic today was really relaxed and well behaved .

We turned up Pecknall Lane and some climbing up to our lunch stop

@Rickshaw Phil suitably fed





We were still into the wind, which had veered south westerly now, as we passed through Halfway House and Westbury, before taking some new territory for me, up Hinwood Lane to Asterley, with lovely views of the Stiperstones. Phil threatens to get me up there soon 





There was left turn and some climbing up to a place called Edge, before dropping down to Lea Cross. There is a nasty busy road to cross, where I was a bit more cautious than I probably should have been, but we safely headed up Shorthill, good job it's short as its steep, before passing Arscott Golf Club and down to Annscroft.

There we joined the road through Hook-A-Gate and with the wind finally behind us made good progress to Nobold, where I took Phil through Meole Brace following a route he hadn't taken before.

We parted ways at the pub again and I arrived back home having done bang on 35 miles.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My ride today was to see if I could manage a 20 mile ride. To date, the most I have done since my last back op 6 weeks ago is 15 miles, to it is quite a large jump. The plan was to follow a set route and not worry about speed. The route was to take me through a lot of climbing for these parts, drop down onto the Cheshire plain on the Chester side of life and then turn around and do it all again.
> 
> Nothing much happened, except the sun came out from sunrise onwards and it promised to be warm and sunny... I kept my speed down, didn't push myself too hard and made sure I had a dose of morphine before I walked out of the front door. My route through Delamere Forest told me I won't be going that way next week, they are resurfacing (parts of) it. So that is off the agenda which is a shame because I had planned on using it from today onwards. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos Emma


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2015)

A ride out with @gavgav today and my first ride since last Sunday (I've been lazy and used the car for commuting all week ).

No Doug this time as he is out providing his professional services to Boyzone at their concert in Telford.

Gav fancied heading west and into the flat lands round Melverley using some roads I don't usually go down so we met up at Meole Brace and started out. Intitially we were making use of NCN Route 81 so after Montford Bridge turned left for Montford and Shrawardine. It's some time since I went this way and that was in winter so I'd forgotten how pretty it can be, although it is just as up-and-down as I remember which is why I usually go a different way.

We passed through Pentre and had a quick refreshment stop by the Royal Hill Inn (we'll actually go and have a dring there one of these days) then continued towards Melverley via a slightly less direct route than usual. It's lovely  out there and some proper summer warmth at last but the wind is still making itself felt (was recorded at 15 to 17 mph while we were out according to the Met Office) and we'd been riding directly into it. That changed at Crew Green though which helped us along for a while.

After the climb from Prince's Oak we stopped for lunch near Shotten before heading to Halfway House (took a while to cross the A458 here as it's a key route to and from Mid Wales for holiday makers) then Westbury where rather than doing the usual left turn we went straight on up Hinwood Lane. I haven't been this way for a while and remembered it as a bit of a climb. It's actually not as bad as I recall from this side and has a nice descent from Hinwood into Asterley where we turned again heading for Farley and Edge then dropping down the hill through Hinton to Lea Cross. Here we had to cross the A488 which is not a nice road  - I went for a gap when turning off it only to look back and find Gav hadn't.

Another detour from my usual routes followed when we went through Annscroft and Hook-a-Gate (nice lot of downhill along here) then finally took a short cut through Meole Brace (which I don't recall having ever gone down before) bringing us back to where we'd met up.

After saying our farewells it just remained to do the climb back to home - I added in a little loop around the block giving 36.6 miles for the trip at 11.6 mph average. A nice ride out in good company.






Thatched cottage at Shrawardine.





Nice gate house or barn a bit further up the road (think it was by Alderton Hall)





The Royal Hill (which isn't actually on a hill )





Just pump up the tyres and it'll be fine.





I tried to get a photo indicating how strong the wind was but we're near some trees here and the flag was all over the place in the turbulence. Look at that blue sky though. 





A view of the Stiperstones from Hinwood Lane.





Gav tackling the appropriately named Shorthill.





Back to suburban reality. About to go our seperate ways at Meole Brace.


----------



## Sandra6 (27 Jun 2015)

Mr6 and I decided to take the folders out to the coast to explore the new(ish) traffic free route, but the weather decided to change when we got there. Mr6 was goose pimpled before we even got the bikes unfolded so we abandoned the ride and drove back via silloth, where the sun was shining. Determined to get at least a few miles in we set off along the sea front with the wind at our backs.
We turned right when we ran out of path and headed back the longer way by road.
The road goes through the middle of the cow fields and the cows don't know they're supposed to stay in the fields. I'm not sure they know how much I dislike cows either. 
The first two weren't so scary, but i didnt make eye contact while I pedalled fast around them! But a bit further along there was a group of six and they looked mean. They didn't even move for the car hooting its horn! 
I wasn't taking any chances, keeping my bike between me and them I walked up the grass verge and kept my distance. Mr 6 took up a protective stance keeping me between them and his bike! 
We made it back to the main road and completed a nice 5 mile loop, but give me Sunday drivers over cows any day!


----------



## vernon (27 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> This is outside @vernon's country residence, the Temperance Hall in Kirby Stephen
> 
> View attachment 93702
> 
> ...



You should have knocked. Fenton's there and he'd have made you a great full English breakfast sandwich.

He can't eat them on account of them being a two-handed affair.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jun 2015)

Fairly eventful club ride today;had to stop twice while heading to where I was going to pick up the moderate pace group when I heard a clunk on the bike,initially thought it was just the chain or some-such a minute or so later the bars started dropping! Obviously I hadn't tightened them up enough so out with the Lezeyne multi-tool to fix it and then carried on.Got a spurt on so as not to miss the group and the bike felt like it was pulling left so stopped again to spot that the saddle was pointing at a slightly off angle causing my weight to shift the bike to the left so out with the 'tool' again.
So now I head out thinking I still may be ahead of them,pause again to see the easy group coming up the road."Oh they just passed us" they say so I think ok I may catch them if I put a spurt on;so off I go hacking at on the moderate group route(easy's have a shorter one) to no avail for quite a bit until I see two groups along the river bank road in the distance.With that I put in another spurt and passed the easy group to finally tag on to the mods nearly 20km's after riding away from the easy group.Needless to say the coffee(no espresso though) and muffin went down a treat at the Welney wildfowl centre.

A nice steady ride back with the group until Little Downham where I turned off to come home,whereupon I thought I had picked up a puncture so haeded straight over a junction only to stop and find the tyre ok,
so a gentle cruise back just in case.

Still a nice day(did spit of rain a bit) to complete the June Strava MTS, so a good months riding with over 1250 kms done and the Fondo completed too

https://www.strava.com/activities/334044914


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Jun 2015)

I thought I would re-visit a route that I did for the first time 6 weeks ago, only today it was to be in the opposite direction (anti clockwise) to try & get a different perspective on the scenery.

Leaving home at 9:30am I headed briefly through the forest en-route to the Test Valley & North Wessex Downs, two pretty areas of arable countryside & small villages with thatched cottages galore. 

Little did I know when I crossed the river Test for the first time at Kimbridge what an important part of my day the river was to be as I must have crossed it & it subsidiaries at least another dozen times times & even had a farcical situation where at a junction I took the left fork & the Garmin said "off course" so I went back & took the right fork only to be told "off course" again?  A little head scratching later I went left & "off course" only to cross the river again 500 yards later & was back on course so I can only imagine the stupid thing was trying to sent me up the river!!!

With the river now behind me I passed through St Mary Bourne & Hurstbourne Tarrent before stopping for lunch on the village green at Vernham Dean, knowing that my one & only little climb of the day lay just ahead, 41 miles into the route. Lunch & climb done it was time to head for home, through Abbots Ann & Red Rise before picking up the river again & running parallel to it through Houghton, Bossington & Mottisfont & then back via Awbridge, Wellow & the forest for home.

78.3 miles, blessed with nice weather & some lovely scenery, the only downside being the state of the roads as whilst there was only 3000ft of climbing, my arms, shoulders & neck all ache like nobodies business from holding on for dear life on some of the worst tarmac I've ridden on!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/333992604/













How many times across the river............




The North Wessex Downs


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2015)

Out all day tomorrow so ride today. Took the defy to try a longer ride as I have only rode it for an hour so far. Out from home to meeting point at Cossington via Newtown Linford ,Sharpley hill ,Woodhouse eaves ,Quorn , Mountsorrel and Rothley . Met up with mate Andy .Headed straight up humble lane climb and then instead of our normal route through Ratcliffe we headed to Rearsby then turned left to Thrussington then right to Hoby and on to Ragdale .Just here my strava stopped recording just before I probably smashed my of up Ragdale hill  on to Seagrave by a new route down berrycott lane a lovely quiet lane Then off to Andy house in Sileby .A quick refreshment break then on to Home via Mountsorrel , Rothley ,Cropston and Home . 35.53 miles at 15.6 mph in lovely sunshine but why is still so windy first time on this lightweight bike I was being blown sideways didn't suffer that on the hybrid loads of riders out today .After 2 hours on the defy Just felt a slight back ache I think the seat height still needs a tinker or may just be getting use to the drops rather than the flat bar hybrid


----------



## Saluki (27 Jun 2015)

Oh, ok, we went to 2 pubs. 

As the weather was so gorgeous, after a nice sausage (Linda McCartney) or 2, a poached egg and some beans for brekky, we got on our bikes and headed off for a ride. 

We had this ride all planned out and headed off to Norwich on the cycle path then out via Sprowston Road and across Mousehold Heath on the cycle path, through the Heartsease Estate (quickly as that's where I got assulted) and then off on the Plumstead Road and headed for Salhouse. At the 12 mile point, we pulled into the Woodfords Brewary complex and had a half of shandy each (mine was vile and I put it in a potted plant) and shared some chunky oven chips. I'm sure that they were oven chips, cooked and then nuked to reheat. Not worth 4 quid if anyone is thinking of a visit! 






Onwards to Ranworth and passed the Maltesers Pub where we normally have a cuppa and up the hill to South Walsham and on to Hemblington where my GPS decided that we had gone off route, flounced big time and turned itself off in a huff. Really! It's worse than a bloomin' teenager. I must have the only Garmin bike computer that has a hissy fit when we get diverted due to the gas mains being worked on. 

We turned it back on and, thinking it would put us back on route, followed the sulky thing. It took us to Little Plumstead, which is all fine and dandy, had we wanted to go there in the first place. I am going to call it Kevin, after the moody teenager in the Harry Enfield sketches. I manually put in Brundall and off we went again. It did take us to Brundall and we found our way to Station Road and the Yare Pub where we had a cola and shared an ice-cream. 

We got Kevin the garmin to then take us to Thorpe. It decided that we were off down the A47 dual carriageway. I think that it might be possessed and maybe I should call it Christine instead. I said "bugger all this, let's go to Postwick" (pronounced Possick for those who don't live in Norfolk) so we did and picked up the cyclepath and headed into Norwich down the Yarmouth Road to the Station. We followed the riverside cyclepath and stopped at one of the dragons.


Norwich has a small dragon infestation at the moment. They will all go after the school holidays. 

From there Christine/Kevin was in a right snit and we told it to take us home, just to stop the stupid thing beeping every 5 seconds. We followed the cycle paths, it beeped crossly as it wanted to go up the main roads. 

Once home, it said that I'd ridden 16 miles in an hour and 17 minutes and had come back from Ranworth instantly in a dead straight line. I didn't teleport so have downloaded the ride from Kenn's GPS which decided to behave. I am going to have to have a word with my Garmin. I might threaten it with a factory reset and see how that works out. 

35.39 miles in 2:55:17 so we didn't hurry and all the back tracking, stopping, swearing, starting and then crawling along the riverside path at 5mph didn't help our average but we had a good time.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jun 2015)

Nothing exciting today, just 40.61 miles, 30 of which were with some of the women from my cycling group. Sad to report that our coffee stop, the post office in Curry Mallet, wasn't up to its past standards now that it's under the third lot of owners in the four years since I first went there. My flapjack was delicious so no complaints there, but the place seemed to lack its former character. Oh well. The last mile of the ride saw me hit my target for the month (800 miles) and I am officially shattered. Haven't yet told my legs that they'll be doing the same again in July, with the aim of toughening them up enough for my first 1000 mile month in August or September.


----------



## Archeress (27 Jun 2015)

Just a little ride today. My wrist is still quite uncomfortable at the moment so I took the mountain bike out and cycled over to the archery club. Didn't shoot as my wrist isn't up to the strain and shock from a bow. I spent a pleasant afternoon sat in the shade by the club house watching everyone else shoot, while a dog from the livery stables next door lay on my foot. There and back, a pleasant 8.7 miles.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/334126802

Nice day for it (again).


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (27 Jun 2015)

Took the MTB To Keilder today, and rather than do the usual Lakeside way or blue/red routes I went exploring the forest tracks

From Kielder village I followed the route of the Forest Drive passing over Blakehope Nick and then descending to reach the A68 on the far side of the forest.






From there I followed the Pennine Way southwards for a short distance before cutting along another track to pick up the Border Country Ride for a few miles before turning off onto another track to descend to the road end at Waterhead.






At Waterhead I picked up a superb bridleway that heads back westwards Kielder Water and then contours above the Lakeside Way back to the village and my startpoint.






Apart from 2 or 3 cars on the forest dive, I didn't encounter another person until I got back to the village.

But I did see at reasonably close quarters (in order I spotted them)...

a huge dog fox
a doe red deer
another doe red deer but with a bambi
another fox
a young red deer
a wee mouse, which I narrowly avoided squishing
plus the usually plethora of buzzards and kestrels

I also had an 'off bike excursion' accompanied by a puncture - i'm not sure if the off caused the puncture or the puncture cause the off, but my GPS tells me I was travelling at over 20mph at the time. i've got some excellent gravel rash now, but its far easier to live with then tarmac rash.

31.6 miles and 3100ft ascent

Here's a map






And a gradient profile


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2015)

This morning I headed off "down south", to Moffat in the borders - where incidentally I did my secondary schooling while my parents lived abroad. The occasion today was the Moffat Classic Car rally, an event which has grown over the years to become one of the biggest classic car rallys in Scotland. I thought that it would be bad manners if I didn't enter into the spirit of things, so I put my 1976 Puch Alpine into the back of my not so classic Toyota Corolla and headed off.

The classic bike:





First thing on arrival in Moffat was a fuel stop; so a bacon and egg roll with a coffee from a very nice café on the main street. Then watched the cars congregate for their 45 mile circuit over the A701 to Devil's Beef Tub and Tweedsmuir, then onto a minor single track road with a climb or two (!!) over to St. Mary's Loch and back to Moffat on the Selkirk Road.

The Devil's Beef Tub: (not my photo)






Near the top of the climb from Meggetts reservoir:





The first half of the ride was all uphill, first of all up past the Devil's Beef Tub, then the climb pictured above where I may have walked a bit , my excuse being that the Puch is a tad high geared for this terrain! The second half of the ride was more rolling hills than brutal climbs, but with a headwind, grrrr..

I stopped at St. Mary's Loch for a while, as did some of the cars; including this one which I used to lust after as a boy:





Had a chat with some of the car owners, refuelled with some healthy chocolate brownies and Irn Bru, then headed back into the wind for the ride back to Moffat. With the mileage at 45 when I got there, I had to go and do a wee 5 mile extra circuit to make it up to the half century. Strava here. A good afternoon for cycling, apart from that wind!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2015)

A lovely, warm, some times hot sunny day today.. perfect for a cycle ride to the coast. Whitstable. This was @Trickedem 's recce for next months FNRttC, so though I should invite myself along as the destination, the Waterfront @ Whitstable is probably the best you are going to get when it comes to a cyclist friendly cafe/bar with great food and a brilliant view. Joining the recce was @rb58 and the legend that is @zigzag .

6.45am, in blazing sunshine at the spiritual start of the Friday Night Rides. The Wellington Arch at Hyde Park Corner.





The Horseguards Horses making there way to their barracks in Hyde Park.





The dilapidated Russian Submarine U-475 Black Widow in Rochester, with Rochester Castle in the background.





St Mary The Virgin Church in Upchurch, not many churches with a steeple like that.





The Waterfront Cafe/Bar Whitstable





Only one mechanical, A puncture... but no... a faulty inner tube... @rb58 as usual ;-)





So 139 miles for the day. We got lost a couple of times, but a great ride never the less. Century #16 for 2015, 151 over all.





I am feeling a bit sunburnty crispy...a good thing I splashed the factor 50 all over before I left. And at the end of the day I think I scrapped off a kilo of dirt and flies that stuck to my legs.

Cycling in the summer with yer mates? Nothing beats it.


----------



## derrick (27 Jun 2015)

A nice 50 mile club ride this morning, 10 of us set of for a ride around Hertford way, Uneventful ie no punctures, no idiot motorist's, The weather was Fabulous, ended up back at Bike Boutique for a beer. After that we popped down to our local LBS for a coffee and a chat, A bit of a lazy afternoon, Then of to do the local 10 mile TT. Back home now sitting in front of the tv, Laptop on my lap, Getting stuck into my second beer, Great day spent with mates from our club, Life is good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2015)

16.3 miles this day, glorious weather after all the storms. 76f, and slight breeze from the north, hardly enough to lift a gull. I rode into Normal for lunch with Mrs. GA (patty melt and french fries) at Merry Anns' Diner on old Route 66, then I rode down to a couple of cycle shops and returned home by the countryside. The Fuji did a fine job of it.
Here it is at Merry Anns'


----------



## jhawk (28 Jun 2015)

Glorious weather here today too, and I took my touring bike out for the first time this year! 

Only able to get the one picture.







One self-criticism I have is that I have to stop worrying about p*nctures. Constantly, I find myself wincing every time I hit a bump or some debris or what have you. Obviously, avoid broken glass/porcupine quills/other pointy sharp objects, but I realise that I need to start trusting my equipment.


----------



## Arthur (28 Jun 2015)

Looks like a lot of my route yesterday was the same as @ianrauk ...From Medway, taking the FNRttC route into Whitstable, via Seasalter...






...Then pushing on, passing the maintenance barges for the Thames wind-farm...






...Even Herne Bay can look nice in this weather...






...Past Reculver Towers...






...And into Margate for a couple of pints in the sunshine. Smashing


----------



## vernon (28 Jun 2015)

My first ride in America was a utility ride to the local liquor store for some beer in the cool, 80°F, evening air. About three miles of grin inducing pleasure of cycling in a new country.


----------



## Basil.B (28 Jun 2015)

Was intending to go out, but it's raining here. 
Good job I went out yesterday, 34 miles.


----------



## Booyaa (28 Jun 2015)

Lovely ride in the rain this morning, just a short one but feeling very good on the bike for the first time in a long time. Legs were like jelly when I got home. Nice to be out so early in the morning with almost no cars on the road.


----------



## tfg71 (28 Jun 2015)

my ride today was up and down the aisle at Decathlon in Edinburgh. went out to try the b'twin Triban 500 and the 500 SE - first time on a road bike since my early teens. Now need to decide which one of those two would be for me.


----------



## Mattonsea (28 Jun 2015)

To celebrate loosing half a stone this month , I decided to see if this had turned me into Jens ... It hadn't but it did feel better and less of a struggle.
Climbing does feel enjoyable and less of a pain fest.
The New forest was looking and smelling wonderful ,lots if hay is being made in tiny paddocks . Old balers and mowers have been dragged out of hedges for the annual trip around the fields . It just smells of Summer . 
No pictures sorry , Google the New Forest, anyhooo a steady 35miles at 16mph average.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2015)

@tfg71 ,500 has Sora, always been happy with that.500SE has Microshift, and I have no experience with Microshift. I've heard others say that Microshift doesn't have the durability of Sora. Sora is 3x9, Microshift is 3x8. A few extra pounds now may save many extra pounds later.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jun 2015)

Mattonsea said:


> To celebrate loosing half a stone this month , I decided to see if this had turned me into Jens ... It hadn't but it did feel better and less of a struggle.
> Climbing does feel enjoyable and less of a pain fest.
> The New forest was looking and smelling wonderful ,lots if hay is being made in tiny paddocks . Old balers and mowers have been dragged out of hedges for the annual trip around the fields . It just smells of Summer .
> No pictures sorry , Google the New Forest, anyhooo a steady 35miles at 16mph average.


Sounds great, Matt.


----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Jun 2015)

with my son ( 22 yrs old) returning home last week for the foreseable future and declaring he neededs to do more cardio ( he is a powerlifter mainly by means of a hobby) it was decided me the missus and him would do a 20-25 mile off road ride yesterday. Well we only managed 9. Two miles in found a stray dog, had a collar rang the owner, waited for the owner to turn up etc. We had some family mid ride sprints. My son was chuffed he could hold off his mum. Then we all got chased by another wandering dog. We decided not to try and catch this one as he was a little ill tempered. Then at the 7 mile point my missus decides its another mid ride sprint up a long drag. The poor boy could not catch her. He then decided it was time to go home. He now wishes he had carried on as he has had quite a ribbing over it.
My daughter has come home today from uni and it has been decided between them that they will do a few miles together and he will help her in the gym. ( she wants to be able to do tricep dips unaided) She is building the miles for LeJOG in august so he is going to have his work cut out from his performance yesterday.


----------



## Basil.B (28 Jun 2015)

Got a ride in after all.
Ended up doing 42 miles this afternoon on my singlespeed.


----------



## G3CWI (28 Jun 2015)

The Catch - failed

The local club had a ride to Chester planned for today (133km round trip). A mate and I wondered how much of a lead we could reel back in on the outward leg to the lunch stop in Chester. I worked through the numbers and decided that we might be able to pull back one and a half hours. That probably sounds a lot over 66km but they had a cafe stop scheduled on the outward leg and I figured that would take 40 minutes leaving 50 minutes to pull back by cycling faster.

The main group set off at 8:30 and we started at 10. I imagine they enjoyed their ride, ours was more about pain and suffering. Their cafe stop involved them cycling off the route and back and we were uncertain if we could just cycle on but we would then risk overtaking them while they were in the cafe. In the event we did the 15 minute detour only to find that they had left. That was annoying as it meant they were at least 15 minutes ahead. More pain and suffering followed. We eventually bowled up at the lunch stop to find they had been there for 12 minutes. So over 66km we had reeled back 35 minutes (they spent 43 minutes at their cafe stop). I'm too tired to work out how much faster than them we must have been cycling.

On the way back we were happy to cycle back with the group in lovely sunshine. A day of two very distinct halves - as my heart monitor shows! 133km total cycling.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2015)

G3CWI said:


> The Catch - failed
> 
> The local club had a ride to Chester planned for today (133km round trip). A mate and I wondered how much of a lead we could reel back in on the outward leg to the lunch stop in Chester. I worked through the numbers and decided that we might be able to pull back one and a half hours. That probably sounds a lot over 66km but they had a cafe stop scheduled on the outward leg and I figured that would take 40 minutes leaving 50 minutes to pull back by cycling faster.
> 
> ...


 i thought that was the route


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2015)

A mate and I had planned a ride this morning despite the rain. I'd finished w*rk at midnight so was up bright and early by about 8 ish and heading over to his place, about 8 or 9 miles away by just after 9.
As he is recovering from a bad knee and was wearing his strap-on, we only went on a gentle(ish) ride up the Brampton Valley, into Brixworth and round Pitsford Res to grab a coffee and ice cream in the rain and drizzle.






I think the only reason there were people there today was to support a charity ride around the res. Pretty miserable there otherwise to be honest.

Still, it's good to get out for a pedal anyway..

On the way back, we used Spectacle Lane, and the slippery ford at the bottom of the hill. As we were soaked, a dunk in the river wouldn't have made much difference anyway! 






The gate lodge at the top of the lane. Hard to tell if it's occupied or not at the moment.

Back home on 30 miles after a quick spin around Lings Woods. Strangely, this afternoon the sun was shining nicely.. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/334646167


----------



## Saluki (28 Jun 2015)

It rained all morning and I had a BBQ to attend, next door so I didn't think that I was going to ride at all. Actually, my legs were stiff and achey this morning after yesterday's 35 miler and the day before's ride plus nigh on 4 hours of climbing/aerobics/tennis/aqua aerobics/more aerobics/walking about.
However, after walking the hounds for an hour in the evening sun I thought that a bike ride might be in order. I decided to do the Drayton Sausage ride.




Out to Drayton via Hellesdon Low Road and back along the Marriotts and a quick hop up Oval Road, Costessey to home. 7 miles so not much of an exertion but it got my legs turning.
It was just nice to ride and my legs were not knackered at all. Another 20 miles on top wouldn't have killed me, although with not having proper lights on, the traffic probably would have, hence just a quick ride.
Back on the Marriotts Way on a roadie was nice. It's an old railway track which now forms part of the NCN Route 1 and it's hard and dry at the moment. A lot less fun on a Roadie when it's all soggy and muddy. That's when I take the CX.
The sun was getting low so I thought that I should get a wiggle on.



But it was a nice golden sort of evening on the trail and mostly deserted, except for a jogger who turned off before I reached him.



I stopped and watched the irrigator thing as sometimes it spins around and sprinkles the Marriotts trail, I was a bit warm. Naturally, it didn't sprinkle me.




7.13 miles in just shy of 30 minutes. That probably burned off the tiny slice of birthday cake that I had next door. It was a tiny piece too. Jade had catered for 15 people but word had got around her family and there was about 40 people there in the end and definitely not enough cake.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jun 2015)

With perfect preparation the night before (getting smashed at a BBQ until the early hours) and my cycling buddy @themosquitoking feigning head injuries the morning after, I headed off later than planned to do a Surrey Hills RideLondon circuit as I hadn't done the 3 hills for quite some time.

After Saturdays blistering sunshine, I got everything together, got the bike outside, and it started raining. Took the bike back up (two floors....grr), added the mudguards and picked up a water resistant gilet and toe covers and headed back down.

Avoiding falling off at the roundabout I fell off last time I was here, all was good. The rain was persistent, but quite light, and last weeks Tower to Tower ride had given me plenty of experience riding in the rain (like my Kool Stop Salmon's being completely ineffectual when wet).

I huffed and puffed through Newlands Corner where I had a wee tea break involving a cheese and ham Panini and a Magnum as the rain had finally gone for good.







Enjoyed the flowing downhill section to Abinger Hammer before stopping for a quick photo op at the Church on a hill at Holmbury St Marys






A LOT of huffing and puffing up Leith Hill where I had got a PB last time out, but had stopped twice for quick breathers. This time I grinded all the way up in one go, interested if it was faster to just grind it out, than stop for mini breaks.

At the top, my bike reeeally needed a breather...






Then downhill towards Dorking, where a motorbike nearly took me out passing on the right of me despite me having taken control of the lane to make a safe corner at speed.

Another quick photo op outside the very lovely Denbies Vineyard where some very lovely liquid of fun is produced.






I had never done a sub 10 minute climb of Box Hill, in about 17 attempts, closest I ever got was 10.05, so I made sure I had plenty of water and was going to give it a real go. It's on my list of things to do before I move back 'oop north.

Having no idea of my time, I had a final pit stop with a coconut macaroon which was meh, and a tea which was yay! and headed off home via Sutton.











I felt good having done a slow leisurely paced metric century, a ride which I took at my own pace, but had a go at the hills which will provide the biggest challenge during RideLondon.

At home I found I had 70 trophies of one form or another, a PB up Newlands Corner, 55 seconds off my previous PB on Leith Hill, and a time of 9 minutes 54 seconds on the segment I watch up Box Hill!! To my bigger delight, all the various Box Hill full segments were under 10 minutes so I can safely tick that box off the list!

Dead chuffed, it being a week since my last ride, the hangover, carrying mudguards the whole route, a fair bit of the journey being rained on, I really enjoyed it!

https://app.strava.com/activities/334935719


----------



## Donger (28 Jun 2015)

A whole week without a ride, and I was bursting to get out today. Should have been out with @gordyfinbar, @Dark46, @maltloaf etc and the rest of the club today, but I'm on my hols this week in sunny Languedoc instead. Weather "scorchio" today (35c), so spent most of it in the pool. Fortunately I got out early and avoided the worst of the heat. Started off from St Nazaire de Ladarez, the hill village we are staying at. Not a cloud in the sky, and about 21c already by 7.30am.


Rode down the valley of the river Orb ....


...... through the St Chinian AOC vineyards as far as Roquebrun. The sun was getting a bit hotter by this point, and dozens of cyclists were out and about from Beziers with their clubs or in ones and twos for a Sunday ride in the hills... At on point an old chap on a bike, wearing his local club kit, stopped me for a chat. I was pleased to be able to chat away in French, and I got him to take my picture for me. Sod's law.... it wouldn't download on Cyclechat! At one point he mentioned that he was heading up into the mountains from Beziers (must be a 60 mile round trip at least), but that he "wasn't quite on form today". Turned out he was 80 years old!!!  That put my own efforts into perspective. A beautiful ride today, with very little flat road, but totally manageable hills. Great views everywhere, and was accompanied by the constant sound of cicadas.


Made my way back via Cessenon sur Orb, where there were massive trout in the river, and people preparing to go kayaking ...




A lovely 18.2 miler before breakfast, and a great start to my hols. Plan to get up and out before 7am tomorrow for more of the same, but probably heading southwards towards Beziers. Came across this mobile butcher on my route...


Shame there wasn't a Cyclechat photo challenge to find a Frenchman wearing a beret. I've been coming to France for years and had never seen one before. Oh well, I'm off to bed now .... early start tomorrow.
Enjoy your own rides everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Jun 2015)

Nomadski said:


> With perfect preparation the night before (getting smashed at a BBQ until the early hours) and my cycling buddy @themosquitoking feigning head injuries the morning after, I headed off later than planned to do a Surrey Hills RideLondon circuit as I hadn't done the 3 hills for quite some time.
> 
> After Saturdays blistering sunshine, I got everything together, got the bike outside, and it started raining. Took the bike back up (two floors....grr), added the mudguards and picked up a water resistant gilet and toe covers and headed back down.
> 
> ...


I didn't have head injuries, it was sleeping sickness and a chronic bad temper.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jun 2015)

Decided to crawl westerly into the wind, albeit it seemed to be more of a southerly and hence became a nasty cross wind in places. My slow progress obviously annoyed this BMW driver who gave me mm of clearance




Turning north I decided to drop into Nidderdale on the hope that it would be sheltered from the wind, no such look it seemed to have tunnelled it into a north easterly somehow! Eventually reached another section of National Cycleroute 67, remember this is supposed to be Derby-Northallerton so why on earth it turns into the Pennine foothills after Wetherby is beyond me. It leaves the main public highway just below the peak of Clint Bank and descends a pretty rough lane, the initial section being a quite rapid decent which is not fun in the other direction given its roughnness.







The way onto the Sustrans path is blocked by a gate as a difference to V barriers




and thereafter follows an undulating route ending on cobbles outside Ripley Castle, interesting when wet



After a brief ride along the road, 67 heads into the village car park




Regaining the dedicated route a Tdf memorial is passed by




The A61 is crossed in a cluttered manner with a cattle grid, steep decent and signalled crossing in quick succession




The route then after a short use of a road swings sharply alongside the River Nidd before climbing up to join the alignment of old railways ( the Pateley Bridge branch and then the Harrogate-Ripon line). Some sections are fenced and another oddly is not despite steep falls either side


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2015)

7.1 miles this day, as I felt a bit under t'weather, and wound up just that. It rained , but I avoided the worst of it. Heavier showers were passing before and behind me, but I retained a moderate dampness throughout. No thunder or lightning, so all was well. 77F or 25C. A fine day for a ride.


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jun 2015)

My ride (yesterday)

Up bright and early to drive to York for @middleagecyclist s imperial century ride. I figured this one would be a good route for a first attempt as it was pretty much flat relative to my more usual terrain.

Parked at the park-n-ride and rode the 2 miles to our meet up at the Minster and some lovely coffee cake courtesy of @User10119 to top up the breakfast  . Then it was time to hit the roads, and once out of York I realised that it really was flat. I mean totally flat, barely even a rise in the road to be found anywhere. With only the quite stiff wind to compete with in places, I only used 2 gears over the first 50 miles . This is unheard of for me, as I am lucky to find even 5 miles of ground this flat at Carlisle, and we were able to easily hold quite a brisk pace and it felt easy, so I was happy to keep this up.

We had a quick coffee stop at Tescos in Goule before we got to the first climb at mile 51, just a gently warm-up, then a short steep one and a longer steepish one. We regrouped and waited for @growingvegetables who had stopped after the first climb and had then got stuck behind a tractor mower and raced it up a hill  . That was to cause the premature end of his ride, sadly and he retired after the Bridge.

After 65 miles we arrived at our lunch stop, having made very good time, and we all tucked in to some welcome refuelling. We were right outside or next stage, crossing the Humber Bridge, after which came the final significant climb of the ride before we returned to the flatlands. The Bridge was another new experience, and then out and onto the climb. It takes a while but the gradient is not bad, just get into a rhythm and spin it out. After that comes a great descent and a chance to get some proper speed up.

Once back on the flat, the wind was against us more than it had been on the outward leg, so the pace dropped a bit. I was starting to feel tired and my neck was getting very painful and stiff. I tried to keep stretching it as much as I could. I looked at the Garmin. 85 miles done, this was already my longest ever ride, with 20 miles to go. Come on Mike, keep turning the pedals, you can do it! An hour later, and I was having a mild panic because my tired brain was reading the wrong area of the Garmin screen. we had been riding for 7hrs 30 mins (displayed at the top) and my brain had latched on to this as being the "time of day" (which is displayed bottom left  ) and hence I thought I was going to be late to collect my car! I've never been more relieved to be told I was wrong and it was only 6:30, panic over 

We had been looking for a pub to stop at, but the first was closed for a private function, the second was closed for refurbishment, so we elected for the bar at York station. Once a quick drink was downed, it really was 7:30 and I said my goodbyes to be sure of getting back to the park-n-ride in plenty of time. For a laugh  I thought I'd see what was left in the tank and whizzed up to the car park at 20mph , obviously there was something left there!

111 miles for the day, but I'm not sure if this will be done too regularly, my neck is still stiff and sore, and I'm not sitting on a saddle again until tuesday 

It was another great CC ride and I hope I can ride with you guys again soon 

http://app.strava.com/activities/334355916/overview


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Jun 2015)

Hicks Lodge midnight ride.

The world famous Moira clock




Sadly, there were half a dozen or so police cars and a helicopter on site looking for a lady that had left her car in the car park and gone missing. I asked an officer if should go home, but he said it was ok for me to continue as long as I stayed on the trail side. 




Need a little more light, me thinks..




Time for the solar storm to pay its way.




Trail start.




My favourite section is the old wood.








Random pic.




Back home.




A truly exhilarating ride that i`ll be doing again soon.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2015)

An early pre work test ride for me today only 7 miles but the longest so far on this latest flying machine.
Route was up and out of the boro along to Mears Ashby then down to Wilby and back in to the boro .


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2015)

Blimey i thought i might be the first to post today but @Lilliburlero beat me to it by 5hrs.

Anyway, first day of my holiday and two days before i set of around Europe with @hopless500 i got up at my normal time of 4am, had a cuppa, news catch up and cuddle with the cat and then set off for the beach to get some photos and collect some driftwood for something i am making. The day is clearly going to be a hot one as i had to stop after 20 mins to take my thin fleece top off.

Deal beach @5am








Film crew just starting. I could smell the bacon and imagined @coffeejo hurtling down the bank towards the food wagon. They are apparently filming the next series of The Tunnel. I just hope it's better than the last one which was dire.

Continuing on towards Kingsdown along the beach cycle path







The end of the cycle path, bit early for a drink.







All was quiet out on the water but someone else was up early to take advantage of such a beautiful morning.







I was going to have a coffee on the pier but the film company had commandeered it for filming so it was closed.




A short but glorious ride on a beautiful summers day.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blimey i thought i might be the first to post today but @Lilliburlero beat me to it by 5hrs.
> 
> Anyway, first day of my holiday and two days before i set of around Europe with @hopless500 i got up at my normal time of 4am, had a cuppa, news catch up and cuddle with the cat and then set off for the beach to get some photos and collect some driftwood for something i am making. The day is clearly going to be a hot one as i had to stop after 20 mins to take my thin fleece top off.
> 
> ...


Did someone mention bacon sandwiches?


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jun 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great pictures, Hils...nice to see your holiday hasn't affected your body clock


@hopless500 is going to have a conniption if Hilly insists on starting every day with the sun.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> @hopless500 is going to have a* conniption* if Hilly insists on starting every day with the sun.


I had to Google that  but so long as i can have a cuppa and have got my book i'm happy to sit in the sun and i promise not to poke things through her tent to make her get up


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Did someone mention bacon sandwiches?


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blimey i thought i might be the first to post today but @Lilliburlero beat me to it by 5hrs.
> 
> Anyway, first day of my holiday and two days before i set of around Europe with @hopless500* i got up at my normal time of 4am, *


Hope you don't think I can wake up at 4am too @Hill Wimp


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> @hopless500 is going to have a conniption if Hilly insists on starting every day with the sun.


Once awake, yes!


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I had to Google that  but so long as i can have a cuppa and have got my book i'm happy to sit in the sun and i promise not to poke things through her tent to make her get up


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Jun 2015)

Totally action free commute this morning,just a nice sunny ride in;

https://www.strava.com/activities/335266640

Took a few pics of some Cam(and bike)scenery taken on the older bridge in Chesterton;

Looking back to the direction I came in;







Bike and swans;






Showing off the new white tape;






And an obvious rower pic looking the other way;


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jun 2015)

Yesterday's ride.

It started badly. It was raining. Then it got worse, my OH agreed to take a parcel for my landlady for a courier to collect in the morning... What - he was meant to be coming cycling with me! He promised to come with me in the afternoon instead. I relented and went off and sulked. Come the afternoon, he was not feeling well... but did eventually decide to come with me. It was by now sunshine and blue skies... so perhaps he did me a favour? We set off slowly. I was planning on the same route as the day before which meant +1000 feet of climbing and 20 miles. I know, not a huge amount but for me it is still a lot.

I struggled to get going for around the first 30 minutes or so and it didn't help that I wasn't feeling very well either. I had drunk too much water and on top of that a certain person was sulking. 






It was rather windy and attempts at communication had failed. He was sulking because he couldn't hear me and I wasn't very happy because he was being rather short with me because he couldn't hear me (I still have no voice 6 weeks after losing it! It is unrelated to my op). It then got worse because just at the worst possible moment in Delamere Forest, my chain came off... I put my arm up hoping he would realise there was an issue and not run into the back of me as I had to stop before the bend and ideally some distance back from it and also find somewhere suitable to get the trike off the road... it wasn't particularly safe where I was... From there and a rest (?) things seemed to get a touch better. We gave up trying to communicate, and things seemed to improve until we met a road block... still it gave us chance to talk.




...

From here it was a drop down onto the Cheshire plains towards Chester and in theory easy going. Theory always seems not to work. A really strong wind made me very grateful that we had high hedges and I was on a trike.. Still once we turned around it was going to be all uphill for quite a way.






A long climb later and with an OH now somewhat happier and talking about me taking him to a cafe either at Mickle Trafford or at Jodrell Bank and I think I had found the cause of the problem. He was thinking 20 miles was too much for me... well it was the previous day in that it took me all day to recover form the ride, but today I was a lot better and he could see that whilst I was riding I was at least OK. It was after the ride I had problems... so everything now seems to be fine again. Always good to know.

One amusing incident that happened really early on. On a B road with 2 lanes. Its a busy B road that is wide and a well known cut through. It is not by any means a single track road. In fact it is wider than some A roads I know. We are cycling along and have dropped back into single file when the oncoming car stops dead in the road until we have passed  What was all that about? Can't you manage to pass a bike without stopping? Oh well.

20 miles, marginally slower than the day before but only just. https://www.strava.com/activities/334897422


----------



## Saluki (29 Jun 2015)

Today I got a quick 28.72 miles in before dog walking and the dentist

Marlingford Mill was pretty in the sun.


I did briefly stop in Wymondham, at Howards Cycles to refill my bidon. I'd glugged a bit more than I had realised so asked if they would just stick the bidon under the tap for me. They obliged. Even though Howards are no longer my local LBS, I shall continue using them as they are so excellent, friendly and they will top up a bidon in the hot weather. I will get a new bottle cage!

From there I headed to Silfield Road, up the back lane behind where I lived when in Wymondham and out on the Silfield Road again. It can get a bit busy which is why I tend to go up Park Lane, it's prettier too. I turned right to Wattlefield and then rode round the longer route towards Bunwell but didn't head that way but went towards Fundenhall.

Fundenhall is pretty but the map route that I had put in turned out to be someone's drive and not a road at all so I had to go on the main road and then back on route so my Garmin had conniptions again and tried to take me to the end via the shortest route. I knew the way and had only put a route in to navigate me through Fundenhall as I don't know that way much. Plus I wanted to see if it would throw anther strop. It did.



Turn Left it said 'beep beep'
I looked left:




Stupid thing. I have no idea what has got into the stupid thing. I really don't

28.72 miles in the sun in 1:59:17. I was covered in thunder-bugs so have had a shower. My legs, arms and face were black - except for where my sunglasses protected around my eyes. Hubster laughed and the client who's dog I then walked, did look at me a little oddly.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2015)

@Saluki 
It looks like your Garmin is trying to take you back to the start of your route via the quickest route possible.
Try this to remedy it

Click the Wrench Icon on the main menu of the unit.
Select Routing Options
Change Routing Mode to Cycling
Change Calculation Method to Minimize Distance
Ensure Lock On Road is set to Off
Enter Avoidance Setup and disable all (keeps the unit from changing your pre-planned route based on its own map data)
Change Recalculation to either Prompted or Off (Important!!! If you lose GPS signal or go slightly off course, recalculation will usually short cut you to the end of your route. You almost never want it, so we set it to Prompted).


----------



## BSRU (29 Jun 2015)

A gorgeous 104km ride this morning, nice and easy with just 800m of going up, taking in Lacock and Malmesbury.
Started off overcast but still 17 degrees, after about an hour the sun came out and it became very warm with almost no breeze.





Just after setting off after stopping for a camera memory card change and something to eat, about 70km, I was passed by a couple taking advantage of the lovely weather.
They had been out for a 40 mile ride and were almost home but I had another 34km to go before getting home.








For the first time I was bitten by something that drew blood, no idea what it was just felt a sharp needle type pain in my calf, looked down, noticed a largish brown flying insect, brushed off and then saw the blood

No cake when I arrived home but a quick 5 minute walk to the shop corrected this.


----------



## Saluki (29 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> @Saluki
> It looks like your Garmin is trying to take you back to the start of your route via the quickest route possible.
> Try this to remedy it
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I shall get prodding after I get back in with the hounds.


----------



## vernon (29 Jun 2015)

A short six mile ride in the cool morning air.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/335510126












Longer commute, lovely day.


----------



## jnrmczip (29 Jun 2015)

I only went and hit 2 of my goals early managed to make it home in under 30 mins and also managed to get the one I really wanted....... I got up fernhill road in under 3 mins which I had planned for the end of summer. I will have to make some new realistic targets tonight. Happy peddling


----------



## jnrmczip (29 Jun 2015)

Yip I am proud of this think my new target will be 2 and a half mins


----------



## Dark46 (29 Jun 2015)

Today's ride in the Cotswolds was a wet and windy affair. With one of the smallest turn outs for the KCC with just 3 hardy souls braving the weather.

A lot of people were doing a Pied Piper ride or like @Donger were on holiday 

The riders were Dave K @gordyfinbar and I . 

The ride gave me about 50 cups on strava which l was surprised at in this weather. In the end the ride for me was just over 40 miles .

I will not be out next weekend as I will be at Silverstone for the British Grand Prix from Thursday to Sunday. 

Hoping someone might lend me a bike to ride around the track


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jun 2015)

A delightful 13.62 miles ride along the Solar Cycle (NCN R65) from Askham Bar P&R at York down to Dam Dike, just north of Riccal, and back.
The real reason for the ride was to test the new bike carrier (good, didn't fall off or result in a divorce setting it up...) and give Mrs ND a good run away from traffic on her nearly new bike to test her bike riding skills and build a bit of confidence. Result on both counts. 
We both enjoyed a really pleasant and leisurely ride through some lovely countryside and stumbled across the hidden gem that is Naburn Station Trust Hut!
Unfortunately the sun and the planets out as far as Jupiter have all been vandalized, but the rest of the ride more than makes up or that.


----------



## DaveReading (29 Jun 2015)

Nice 30-miler around the Berks countryside yesterday.

Two lovely wide passes a few minutes apart from car drivers who took great care to move right over to the other side of the road. Unfortunately both were on blind left-hand bends. Happily, my silent prayers that there was nothing coming in the opposite direction were answered ...


----------



## gavgav (29 Jun 2015)

A lovely warm evening ride around lanes i used to ride a lot, but haven't recently.

Took the cycle paths up towards Sundorne and then joined the old canal path to Uffington, rejoining the road that can be a rat run during rush hour. As I reached the junction for Upton Magna I came across the road completely closed and so I wasn't looking forward to going along the lane I wanted because I assumed the rat runners would be speeding up it instead. I was pleasantly surprised though as only a few cars were encountered, meaning the diversion route must be well signed away from there.

I climbed up the edge of Haughmond Hill and then enjoyed the mile downhill straight to Somerwood and Rodington Heath, where I paused for a Tunnocks Caramel Bar.......won't be having one of them again on a ride as I spent the remaining 10 miles having stomach cramps!!

I climbed back up to Upton Magna and then to Berwick Wharf, before joining the worst bit of the rat run, which was really quiet due to the road closed signs being at the Atcham end of the road. Wish it was like that all the time!!

I then continued climbing up towards Betton Abbots, pausing to take this shot back over in the direction I had come from, with Haughmond Hill in the distance






Arrived back home having done 20.2 miles and 275 for the month of June, far and away my best this year and I think possibly my highest ever monthly total.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jun 2015)

gavgav said:


> Arrived back home having done 20.2 miles and 275 for the month of June, far and away my best this year and I think possibly my highest ever monthly total.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jun 2015)

gavgav said:


> A lovely warm evening ride around lanes i used to ride a lot, but haven't recently.
> 
> Took the cycle paths up towards Sundorne and then joined the old canal path to Uffington, rejoining the road that can be a rat run during rush hour. As I reached the junction for Upton Magna I came across the road completely closed and so I wasn't looking forward to going along the lane I wanted because I assumed the rat runners would be speeding up it instead. I was pleasantly surprised though as only a few cars were encountered, meaning the diversion route must be well signed away from there.
> 
> ...


Excellent.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (29 Jun 2015)

No ride Sunday for one reason or another. Feeling somewhat antsy I texted the gaffer and took Monday off. 

Rode out through Horbury Bridge, up to West Bretton past Yorkshire Sculpture Park, further up to High Hoyland and down past Cannon Hall farm then back through Denby Dale, Holmfirth and Huddersfield. Lovely day for it.

Poppies in full effect...





Looking over the Republic of South Yorkshire...





Margery Wood (in the middle distance) between High Hoyland and Cawthorne...





The spoils... 





52.6 miles with 2,933 feet of climbing.

https://www.strava.com/activities/335409340


----------



## jazzkat (29 Jun 2015)

My riding buddy sent me a text on Thursday asking if I fancied a ride on Saturday. Yes say I, what have you in mind. A longish on he said - crikey he wasn't wrong!
I left home at 8:50 am to meet him (and a couple of others) at a place called Greenodd. From there we rode up through the lakes - Coniston, Ambleside bypassing Grasmere, over Dunmail Raise to drop down into Keswick. A spot of lunch at a cafe on the outskirts of Keswick before heading off over Whinlatter. We then followed the route of the Fred Whitton down the west coast until we got to Gosforth. With tired legs and a serious amount of miles to go and one of our group with a bike that spat it's chain off if he pushed too hard on the hills we decided to take the lesser of two evils and avoid cold fell for the coast road down to Millom (further yes, but not as hilly!)
From Millom we stopped again to refuel - a big flapjack containing 500kcals was devoured. Do people really eat these as snacks? That's a hell of a lot of calories to eat as a snack!! Anyway, with a bit more juice in the tank we soon ticked off the miles to Broughton in Furness. Just after Broughton my friends headed south to Barrow while I headed east, back to Greenodd and home.
A long ride, with a lot of climbing even though we didn't ride any big name passes!

I didn't have time to stop for photos but here are the stats:
Mileage 126.7miles
Elapsed time 9hrs 59mins
ride time 7hrs 54mins
Ave speed 16mph
elevation 9161ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/334232336
So just a gentle bimble in the sun then. Would I do it again?
Hell yeah!!


----------



## gavgav (29 Jun 2015)

jazzkat said:


> My riding buddy sent me a text on Thursday asking if I fancied a ride on Saturday. Yes say I, what have you in mind. A longish on he said - crikey he wasn't wrong!
> I left home at 8:50 am to meet him (and a couple of others) at a place called Greenodd. From there we rode up through the lakes - Coniston, Ambleside bypassing Grasmere, over Dunmail Raise to drop down into Keswick. A spot of lunch at a cafe on the outskirts of Keswick before heading off over Whinlatter. We then followed the route of the Fred Whitton down the west coast until we got to Gosforth. With tired legs and a serious amount of miles to go and one of our group with a bike that spat it's chain off if he pushed too hard on the hills we decided to take the lesser of two evils and avoid cold fell for the coast road down to Millom (further yes, but not as hilly!)
> From Millom we stopped again to refuel - a big flapjack containing 500kcals was devoured. Do people really eat these as snacks? That's a hell of a lot of calories to eat as a snack!! Anyway, with a bit more juice in the tank we soon ticked off the miles to Broughton in Furness. Just after Broughton my friends headed south to Barrow while I headed east, back to Greenodd and home.
> A long ride, with a lot of climbing even though we didn't ride any big name passes!
> ...


That's an awesome ride and one I could only dream of being able to manage, even with my Lake District experience!


----------



## User269 (30 Jun 2015)

Mont Ventoux, for the 16th time...........yawn! (only kidding)*



*about the 'yawn' I mean, not about the ride.


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Jun 2015)

The benefits of working for ones self come to the fore again today as I decided a morning ride would be more appropriate in this weather & a morning ride to the coast would be even better!!

Taking my usual route to the south of the New Forest there was literally not a cloud in the sky as I went down through Beaulieu & Exbury to Lepe beach & country park where I stopped for a while to take on refreshments before heading back with the sea breeze as a tailwind through Blackfield, Beaulieu again, Lyndhurst & Ashurst for gorgeous 35 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/336065403





Clear roads & skys through the forest.




A fisherman with the beach to himself at Lepe.




Roubaix 1 taking a break with the Isle of Wight beyond.




A lone swan enjoying the sun on the Beaulieu river.


----------



## gavgav (30 Jun 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> The benefits of working for ones self come to the fore again today as I decided a morning ride would be more appropriate in this weather & a morning ride to the coast would be even better!!
> 
> Taking my usual route to the south of the New Forest there was literally not a cloud in the sky as I went down through Beaulieu & Exbury to Lepe beach & country park where I stopped for a while to take on refreshments before heading back with the sea breeze as a tailwind through Blackfield, Beaulieu again, Lyndhurst & Ashurst for gorgeous 35 mile round trip.
> 
> ...


I'm off to the Isle of Wight on Friday for a cricket club tour. Looking forward to beer and sweating it out on the cricket field!


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Jun 2015)

gavgav said:


> I'm off to the Isle of Wight on Friday for a cricket club tour. Looking forward to beer and sweating it out on the cricket field!



I hope that you are taking your bike too!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jun 2015)

today's ride was with my riding partner again... I needed something to test her and prove to her she can to climbing and that she can do it well. She might be slow, but this is what training is about... anyhow... it was a case of the usual.... mind you she rides a BSO and the inner chain ring is not accessible, so she has to do all her climbing on the middle chain ring...






So we set out to do as much as we could, but there was one section of hill I was concerned about, more that I would not get up it! I did, very slowly.... Rachel needed 2 or 3 stops but she managed it as well. All credit to her, we have doubled the mileage she has done inside 2 weeks!






Look familiar? I'm sure I saw in on Sunday.. Today was much warmer though. My husband told me that the car temp was registering 28C on the way home at lunchtime and we know it is accurate! Later on it had made 29C... Then we had some fun with the downhill... the views today were stunning. The welsh mountains and the Pennines were both visible and if anyone wants to tell me Cheshire is flat, please come and have a ride with me. 410m of climbing done in 38.5km of riding... that's 1340 feet in 24 miles. We were a touch late home (1:15pm) given I had my 6 week consultants appointment today... but we made the appointment on time.... https://www.strava.com/activities/336098969 exhausted and I have finally found the point where my legs were starting to ache! Rachel agreed...  She has requested a flatter route for tomorrow!


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> today's ride was with my riding partner again... I needed something to test her and prove to her she can to climbing and that she can do it well. She might be slow, but this is what training is about... anyhow... it was a case of the usual.... mind you she rides a BSO and the inner chain ring is not accessible, so she has to do all her climbing on the middle chain ring...



My BSO was like that, I've now got access to all gears so they can be adjusted but it takes patience and determination. Mind, I still think the middle ring is bent. 

However, after about eight months I'm not using the lower gears nearly as much. (she might not want to be told that )


----------



## MikeW-71 (30 Jun 2015)

Went for a ride after work, it is scorchio up here, 30C was what the car told me on the way home and I absolutely believe it! Didn't want to push too hard after the century last saturday, but I felt much better than I thought I would, and as usual I just can't help myself 

Did my good deed for the day when I came across a lad staring with uncertainty at a flat rear tyre. We soon had the tube out, found the tiniest of holes in it and whacked on a patch, then removed the thorn that had caused it in the first place. It held air, so it would at least get him home 

Not so many out tonight, but I don't really blame them as it really is roasting! 

https://app.strava.com/activities/336335135


----------



## gavgav (30 Jun 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> I hope that you are taking your bike too!


Not on a cricket club tour, I'm afraid. It's basically a heavy drinking session, punctuated by the inconvenience of 2 cricket matches!!


----------



## Saluki (30 Jun 2015)

Quick 15 miler before tea this evening.
I followed @ianrauk's instructions but haven't tried the garmin out on a route yet. I have just now, followed the instructions again for Hubster's garmin.

Hubster got the Garmin to pick a 15 mile route for us, this evening and we started to follow it. Hubster misread the direction arrow at the 5-ways roundabout and then realised so whipped through the UEA cyclepaths to get back to where his Garmin wanted us to go. His Garmin then decided that we were going back home and starting again. We decided that we were not going to do that so carried on our own sweet way down past the Hospital, up to the B1108 roundabouts and then off on the Melton Road.

There was a signpost pointing to Hethersett and we've never been down it, so we did. It brought us out on Colney Lane - which can get busy but as it's closed at the Hospital end, we reckoned that lorries and busses would be diverted so rode along it. We then turned for Little Melton and then went the wrong way and ended up near Great Melton. We'd meant to go to Hethersett. Seeing a signpost for Wymondham, we decided that it would do and would bring us somewhere we recognised and rode along it. Very pretty road with nice cottages.

Hubster's Garmin wanted us to go along a tiny cul-de-sac road and then up a dirt track. We ignored it. and came out on the Old Norwich Road and headed towards Norwich for a couple of hundred yards and then turned for Ketteringham and pootled along the roads, over the A47 on a bridge and then down the hill and under the railway bridge and over the footbridge that spans the A11. Hubster's Garmin wanted us to join the duel carriageway and go round the huge A11/A47 roundabout junction. We went over the footbridge as we didn't feel like causing a big fatal pile up this evening.

From there into Cringleford and a quick belt up Bluebell (on the road not the cyclepath as we were later than we thought and needed to get a wiggle on) and home. I had thought that we had left at a quarter past 5 or so, when we had actually left at a quarter past 6 and we were supposed to be somewhere at about 7.15 . A quick text sorted that out and we were there by 7.45, probably humming a bit after riding in the sun.

15.36 miles in an hour and 7 mins. That's my 300 miles for the month done. I should have smashed that really but from the 8th - 13th, I was truly lazy and didn't ride. I am over 100 miles up on my yearly target though as I've broken 1100 miles this year. Summer is here now so I want to try and hit my yearly target by about September or October really and then add some more.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2015)

Sorry @Saluki , are you saying the changes made no difference?


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jun 2015)

After riding home from work...... I sat on the sofa........... It lasted an hour and there may have been some snoring involved!
So at 10 to 7 I legged it upstairs and got changed, grabbed my bike and went out in the warm evening sunshine. The sun was low and the ripening wheat was swaying gently in th breeze. I went on my usual roads, but in an order I'd not done them before. So from Toft I went up to Kingston, passing the beautiful old church then I doubled back on myself back down the other side of the hill. I then turned right, then left up to Caldecote and Caldecote Highfields with its annoying speed bumps, I think there are about 13 in half a mile!
Off to Bourn and past the curry house, mmmm! Smelling good!
After Longstowe I started to smell the maggot farm, smelling bad!
Turning at the Gransdens I was now free of the low, blinding sun but I'd swapped it for a lazy southerly head wind. This can be a fast bit of road 30mph plus but the wind would only just let me get just over 23mph!
Again, a fast bit of road from Caldecote back to Hardwick can be fast and fun, but not tonight, not fast, but still fun!

27.5 miles at a 17.8mph average. Not bad for a knackered old fart!

http://www.strava.com/activities/336381859


----------



## Saluki (30 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry @Saluki , are you saying the changes made no difference?


I don't know yet. I did Hubster's after our ride tonight. Mine just got turned on to record the ride. I'll stick a route in it tomorrow and see how it goes. I shall deliberately 'get lost' for a hundred yards or so 

All the settings, on both Garmin's, have now been changed as per your instructions. I'd have put a route in mine this evening, but I didn't know how to and Hubster stuck the route in his. I have no learned how to get the Garmin to take me on a random route after telling it how far I want to go. I know, RTFM, but I can't remember which cupboard I put the TFM in


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2015)

Saluki said:


> I don't know yet. I did Hubster's after our ride tonight. Mine just got turned on to record the ride. I'll stick a route in it tomorrow and see how it goes. I shall deliberately 'get lost' for a hundred yards or so
> 
> All the settings, on both Garmin's, have now been changed as per your instructions. I'd have put a route in mine this evening, but I didn't know how to and Hubster stuck the route in his. I have no learned how to get the Garmin to take me on a random route after telling it how far I want to go. I know, RTFM, but I can't remember which cupboard I put the TFM in




Okey doke. Just acquired a touring myself so will be interested in your results...as have yet to use it in anger.


----------



## Donger (30 Jun 2015)

My ride yesterday..... Another beautiful early morning ride in Languedoc. 21.4 miles this time. Headed South from St Nazaire de Ladarez again, but this time, at the bottom of the gorge I continued South across the plain to Causses-et-Veyran and the villages of Murviel-les-Beziers and Thezan-les-Beziers.

Although there were still vineyards everywhere, I could tell I had made a bit of a mistake, as the latter two villages are basically commuter satellites of Beziers, and it was rush hour by the time I hit the busy main road between them. Turned tail and headed back for the hills, the scenery and the quieter roads. Even though it was a Monday, there were still a good few club cyclists out and about. Unbelievably, some of them were still out there hours later in 35c heat, long after I was home and hosed and back on the road in my car.

Couldn't believe the noise of the cicadas today. As I was heading down the gorge the low sun was only just touching the upper slopes to the West of me, so that's where all the noise was coming from. As the countryside opened up, so the vineyards, the scrubland and the trees suddenly came alive everywhere around me. It starts like the rhythmic sound of a rotating water sprinkler, only louder. Then suddenly, with amazing synchronisation, they all change their song to a different sound resembling a garden strimmer that lasts for only a few seconds before they resume the rhythmic sprinkler sound. Whenever you pass a stand of trees or large bushes that are in full sunlight the noise become deafening. Go anywhere near an umbrella pine and it becomes an unbelievable cacophony like the quality control testing room in a castanet factory. Added to that, there was another squeak, squeak sound and a rhythmic tapping/twanging noise that I kept hearing nearby, but I never identified the source of either. For a few miles I was convinced I had a problem with the bike... perhaps one bit needing oiling and also a loose spoke. It was only when I got off to investigate them and the noises still carried on somewhere in the ditch nearby that I realised they were either insects or birds - or perhaps frogs making the noise!

By the time I got back near to St Nazaire de Ladarez at about 9.45, the temperature was already getting close to 30c, and I was returning by the hilly route over Mont Peyroux. Very glad I had not forgotten my drinks bottles today. Needed every last drop. Sorry, but I've not had much luck uploading photos from my wife's laptop this time, so only the one on offer from this ride. This is the view of the villa we are staying in, seen from the slopes of Mont Peyroux. The village may be high up in the hills, but it is very well hidden in a natural bowl . Unfortunately, for this (partly) cycling holiday, muggins here has rented the villa standing high above the rest of the village up a steep (perhaps over 25%) drive. You can see the house and the top 10% of the drive in this shot (rode it the first time... walked it this time, and will do so again every time in future)....
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jun 2015)

Just a short commute for me today, that was pretty warm.

https://www.strava.com/activities/336229422


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jul 2015)

@vernon - That last picture in your last post shows soem lovely scenery! To live in one of them houses, basic and all, but my god what a view.

@Donger - Again, stunning scenery. I hate climbing them hills, but boy do I love looking at them!

@ianrauk - I changed settings on my garmin as per your suggestions, and my routing seemed to be much better all round. I was also using a smaller (UK only) map rather than the gargantuan Euro map. Also, I imported the course direct from Garmin Connect, rather than RideWithGPS. Somewhere in that mix, my routing was faster, smoother, and I got back correct "Distance to Next" figures for the next turning etc Something that the GPX files I created in RideWithGPS don't seem to work with for some reason.

My ride (yesterday now)..

Did an early shift (4am - 1pm) then got home and considered a ride with @themosquitoking, but fell asleep for 2 and a half hours or so. Woke up and found he had come back from his ride.

Being a HOT sunny beautiful day, but feeling a little lethargic and leggy from my last ride, I decided to do a slow pootle up to central London as it's as flat as it gets here. Spent plenty of time catching some photo ops, had a sit down to people watch on the west steps of St Pauls Cathedral, enjoyed relatively small amounts of traffic and all in all had a thoroughly enjoyable ride.

I did sped it up beyond Battersea, as the light was quickly diminishing, and I hadn't brought any lights with me.

When I got home, the moon was in the sky, and the temperature was still 23 degrees!









































































And for the final picture...anyone seen The IT Crowd? Specifically (IMO) it's best episode, "The Work Outing"? This pic may ring some bells....







I really took my time, stopping for photos at every decent opportunity, and just going steady on the bits inbetween. It says a lot about how my speed seems to have risen somewhat since my bike fit and restoration of the cleats and clipless pedals, as despite holding my heart rate in zones 2 and 3 for the whole ride (when its normally almost always in zone 4 or 5), I've got another huge batch of Strava achievements - 76 in fact, on a course I have done maybe 4 or 5 times for the latter half, and quite a few more times for most of the first half.

https://app.strava.com/activities/336466925


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2015)

With a family holiday in two weeks and very busy weekend coming up I was concerned about getting July's 50 miler in so day off work 1st July so 50 mile target. With the weather being hot I decided on an early start got up at 0500 had got prepared last night everything laid out ready to go. Quick coffee and breakfast out the door at 0545. Head out through Newtown Linford up Sharply hill which is where I realised my amateur mistake my lovingly prepared water bottles were nicely chilled still in the fridge !!! .so dilemma turn round 3 miles home and come back up Sharply hill or carry on . Luckly on longer rides I carry cash so decided to press on to the shop in Long Whatton 10 miles away .Just as I got to Shepshed it started to rain  but there wasn't a cloud in the sky the rain was quite refreshing only lasted three minutes on to Long Whattonn found the shop closed  so on to Kegworth 2 miles . Got to the shop right on the main road and very busy next issue as I hadnt plan to stop no lock decided to press onto a quieter village of Gotham .Then I found it the oasis that is an open spar shop .Two bottles of water purchased the first one half drank instantly .Rehydrated It was on to East Leake, Costock ,Wysall, Willoughby on the Wolds ,Grimston ,Asfordby,Hoby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the wreake, Cossington, Rothley and Cropston .Got to the t junction left short way but looked at milage and I needed at bit more so right to the back of Bradgate park through the park which was a lovely ride still being early it wasn't busy then into Newtown Linford and back home .51.9 miles done at an average of 15.6 mph .Glad I went early just as I got home it was getting properly hot had put sun screen on before going so legs and arms covered in dead fly's (lovely) .some times when I ride on my own I set targets for extra motivation today's target was 50 miles in three hours .Failed bike computer read 47.98 miles after three hours still a good effort will try again . This was the first long ride on the Giant Defy and found it more comfortable than expected just a bit of shoulder ache when I got home . Lovely ride few other riders out but to was early . I really like my lie ins but will definitely go for early rides again and can recommend it in this weather you need to get out of bed and ride


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Jul 2015)

I rarely stop when out for a ride. No cafe stops or anything like that for me. I just had to make an exception for these poppies though. The finest display I think I have ever seen. They were that good I made the family go back with me to look at them.

A longer ride and lovely in the sun before it got mega hot. Hot enough to make me unleash a bandanna to keep the sun off my head.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jul 2015)

Thought I would head out for a little jolly before the day got too hot so cycled with my 9yr old to school then carried on from Ashton-under-Lyne to Glossop and on to the top of the Snake Pass. I consulted the weather forecast so I knew what was in store but it was a hellish headwind I faced when climbing the Pass from the Glossop end which kept my climbing speed down around 7mph for most of the ascent.
After a 5-10 minute breather at the top (this is an old picture but could just as well been taken today ) it was payback time.





I descended back towards Glossop with a strong tailwind for the first time in.... well, forever! This was what I had hoped for and I was not disappointed. Speeds easily crept up to 35-40mph in the higher parts of the descent but once past some roadworks at the initial barriered section I began to fly and before I hit the first sweeping right hander I was buzzing along at *55mph!*  That was it right there, the fastest I have ever been on a bicycle, by a good 3½mph and I felt that I could easily have gone faster if I had the gearing for it but my compact chainset meant that my furious pedalling was starting to get a bit erratic. I tucked in and coasted for a while, waiting for my speed to drop but it stuck mostly at around 52mph apart from having to slow for a couple of the tighter corners or when being caught by the odd sidewind. This was easily the fastest descent I have ever done and I had a huge grin plastered across my face the whole time, it's very addictive. There are some lovely corners on the pass that get really interesting at higher speeds.
The rest of the ride home was quite routine in comparison and the whole ride of nearly 24 miles was finished in a riding time of 1hr 35min, not too shabby considering the heat and the slow, painful crawl up the Snake Pass into the killer headwind. I'd go straight back and do it again if it wouldn't mean getting in to trouble with Lady Skol


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jul 2015)

I have a sore backside, but we`ll come to that later.

I had planned a midnight road ride, but got talked out of it by the mrs (she is seldom right on most matters, but she had me on this one) as she pointed out to me that I`m more of a heads up looking at views photo taking rider and you cant see stuff in the dark. She also mentioned something about me getting killed .... Fair do`s, love.

Set out at 04.30 with a destination in mind.
Sunrise at Measham over the M42




Just shy of 90 minutes into my ride I get near my target and stop for a spot of breakfast at a water park.




How awesome is this? . I`ll have a go on that, its 06.00 and there`s no one about ..... Big mistake, but we`ll come to that later 




Feeling pretty sore, I gingerly carried on my way and took a few minutes out to take a photo of The Battle Line railway.




I`m getting nearer to my destination, but a few more miles to go. The Batter of Bosworth may just give it away 




Job done. I`v had this on my want to do list since I got into cycling in August. 
















Now its time to tell you about my sore bum... I thought it would be amusing to take a photo of myself going down this slide at the water park.... Seconds after taking this photo I was on the floor writhing around in agony.... Lycra + plastic slide = mach 3, I got airborne on the second "hump" and landed flush on my coccyx on the third. I Think at least 5km`s of my strava recorded distance was of me rolling around at the bottom of the slide 




I`m not one for records, but my previous longest recorded ride was 40km, this was 69km... Smashed it


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

After a very warm night, aka didn't need the bed clothes or even a sheet last night, I wasn't really in the mood for a ride, but I had promised my ride partner that we would go out. She sent me a text message around 8am to say that she had to take her eldest to the dr's, so that meant I was free to do what I wanted really. Which was nothing, but that wasn't really on the books because I was already in my cycling attire! And I really needed a recovery ride after yesterday's ride. 

So with that all in mind, I decided to get out immediately, with the idea that it won't have warmed up yet... yeh... right.





I am starting to really appreciate trees and leafy country lanes...






I had decided to repeat one of my rides that I was doing prior to my last surgery on my back. I thought I might tell me how well I had progressed. Yeh, that didn't work out to well either....
Somewhere around Acton Bridge I had a really helpful and considerate WVM. Yep, you read that correctly. In fact I even recorded the registration and company name because the driver went out of their way to remain where they were, not overtake unsafely and was amazingly patient as this women in a recumbent trike failed superbly to go up hill... well I didn't fail to go up hill and I actually think it was the fastest I have done that section of road, but it is a killer and I am usually in bottom gear and vehicles normally get really impatient and pushy and nasty and do all sorts of stupid things to try and get passed you as you go over this blind railway bridge which has a bad junction on the other side. Well this WVM sat a long way behind me, no revving of engines, no anything, just patience for well over a minute until I could pull over across the left hand white line and into the hatched area on the top of the bridge which then gives the drivers enough space to get passed be and despite me doing this, he still overtook and gave me loads of space, rather than working on the she's on the other side of the white line principle that everyone else uses. So the VWM from Scottish Power reg DX64 ZKJ, thank you very much. It really was one of the best bits of driving I have seen for a while along that stretch.

Later on I was to meet another considerate driver. Just as I met a lady pushing a pushchair (unaware of me despite me ringing my bell), a car arrived on the scene on a single track (6 foot wide) lane. I started to pull off the road just as the car driver also pulled off the road to allow myself to proceed without having to stop. Changing down on the front chainring, my chain took this moment to come off and jam which meant I could go nowhere... I signalled to him that I had a mechanical issue (slitting knife across throat and pointing to the pedals/chainset), he worked it out and came forward pausing when he got to me and wound the window down. He wanted to check I was OK and could deal with the issue myself.  Confirming I was OK I commented that I just love the mixture of chainoil and sunblock, he laughed, wished me a good day and left me to it!

A few moments around the next corner and I come across a stray dog, keen to say hello. Before long a woman walking 2 others arrived and we ended up chatting for nearly 10 minutes until the next car arrived on the scene! She was very interested in my trike!










I couldn't quite make up my mind which one I preferred....

Anyhow - a very slow journey home made my usually slow times even slower... 15 miles in (cough) hours... I blame the heat!
https://www.strava.com/activities/336807051


----------



## anothersam (1 Jul 2015)

My ride began just after the day, a 00:20 launch into the cool night air. No 80 degree inferno for me thanks. (Yes, I've lived places hotter; where 100 degrees is no cause for particular alarm. After you've lived somewhere with no true summer for a while, you begin to forget it ever existed.)

As I left I could see the electricians working down the field to bring light back to the territory. Better back up…

Yesterday evening I was sitting at my desk and heard a _*SNAP*_. Out of the corner of my eye I spied a power line fluttering to the ground outside my window. Which is one way to turn off a computer. The lights did that wavery thing they do in movies when a condemned man is getting executed.

When powerguy arrived he had to cool his heels while dispatch started switching off the rest of the locals to make it safe. We chatted about his job (he loves it), lambs (he does lambing), rabbits (he breeds them), and of course, electricity. "It's the heat," he said. Sometimes it makes things snap.

Other powerguys arrived and I left them to it as the house darkened along with the day. And so to bed. Then awake a few hours later for that ride. First I tramped down the field to check on progress; this was a long stretch of line that had to be reaquainted with itself. "Should be a few more hours," they said. I had hours.

Did my usual rounds, for the last mile or so turning off my front light to truly savour the lack of distractions. Like Luke Skywalker, I didn't need visual aids to hit the sweet spot.

They were just finishing up as I arrived home. I thanked powerguy. Imagine that: spending time doing something you love.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> I have a sore backside, but we`ll come to that later.
> 
> I had planned a midnight road ride, but got talked out of it by the mrs (she is seldom right on most matters, but she had me on this one) as she pointed out to me that I`m more of a heads up looking at views photo taking rider and you cant see stuff in the dark. She also mentioned something about me getting killed .... Fair do`s, love.
> 
> ...


As my mum would say grow up . I would to have to have had a go as well were just big kids  .It take it that's bosworth water park I sometimes ride that way lovely quiet lanes


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> As my mum would say grow up . I would to have to have had a go as well were just big kids  .It take it that's bosworth water park I sometimes ride that way lovely quiet lanes



Aye, that was at Bosworth Water Park and lovely quiet lanes is what I love


----------



## Basil.B (1 Jul 2015)

Went out this morning, managed 36 miles.
Heat wasn't as bad as I expected, was dripping with sweat by the time I got home though.


----------



## Garry A (1 Jul 2015)

Out to Culross and back again this lunch time. First decent run on the Defy 3. It's great having a break by the water with the breeze. I decided on the way back that our roads are an embarrassment.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2015)

Firstly @ianrauk. Awesome job with the garmin instructions. Garmin behaved. I went off course twice - on purpose - and pressed the tick sign for it to recalculate, and it did and got me back on the prescribed route. Most happy with that.

I rode the 1.5 miles to Slimming World today. It's only half a mile but I went the pretty route. After SW I headed off up the hill to the B1108 Earlham Road and sat at the junction, getting old, waiting for someone to let me out. The pedestrian crossing went Red, up the road 70 yards but two cars got on each other's tail to stop me and another cyclist getting out of the junction. Naturally these lads, it was agreed between us, had worn their willies away by excessive self erosion.
Finally on my way after an elderly chap in an Audi-Doodie let us out and off I went past the hospital, through the roadworks - taking the whole lane up as there was not room to overtake whatever the chap behind me might have thought. Over the roundabouts above the A47 and off up the Melton Road where I turned up a road I hadn't been up before and then doglegged through wherever it was and onto Hethersett, where I deliberately went the wrong way. Garmin caught up and got me back to where I needed to be (I did know the way, I was just checking it) and I eventually came out on the Norwich Road where I headed off for Ketteringham.

Again, I went 'the wrong way' and Garmin re-routed me and I went through the grounds of Ketteringham Hall. I thought that I'd made a booboo but apparently we are allowed through there during opening hours. I skiddaddled through a bit quickly and didn't take a pic but will do another day. It's rather pretty.
I saw a chap in his garden, watering his garden and asked for a drop of water to top my bidon up. There is a hole in it somewhere and the water is leaking out. I discovered this after the top up. I thought that I was going through more water than usual. Anyway, I took a few minutes to stand in the shade and chat about bikes. His daughter is 16 and mad about bikes. Apparently One Direction do not cut the mustard in comparison with a Carbon Frame and Ultegra Gearing. She'd been on about a PX but 'Dad' had never heard of one so he took a pic with his phone to show her. He was mightily impressed with my bike as his Brother is a Spesh Fanboy and thinks that no other bikes are any good. 'Dad' doesn't have a Spesh budget though.

Onwards - smiling to myself like a mad woman - I headed to East Carleton and to the hospital via Intwood & Cringleford.
16.06 for both rides in 66 minutes together. Bloody hot out there. Pub later to see my friend play in his band.


----------



## KEEF (1 Jul 2015)

sweaty!


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2015)

Decided to get my July 100km ride done and dusted early this month, before winter closes in (that could be tomorrow for us hard done to souls in Ayrshire!).

Here is where I went - Strava.

Here is some of what I saw:

Greenock from afar, with a cruise ship in port, and that is Roman Abramovich's yacht beside it. Not sure what it is doing here; maybe Roman is going to buy the famous Greenock Morton . Any local news, @Bobby Mhor ?






Mr Abramovich's yacht, seen from Greenock Esplanade once I had got down from the hills:






Yours truly, somewhere between Langbank and Kilmacolm. Just to prove cycling here doesn't always involve thermals and waterproofs!






Looks like the weather is returning to normal. This is the view from near the top of Fairlie Moor, looking west with Arran in the background.






Trying to be arty farty with a camera and a thistle; still with Arran in the background....


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2015)

KEEF said:


> sweaty!


+1. The shower is about to get an extended visit.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Firstly @ianrauk. Awesome job with the garmin instructions. Garmin behaved. I went off course twice - on purpose - and pressed the tick sign for it to recalculate, and it did and got me back on the prescribed route. Most happy with that.



I won't be using the mapping function myself yet for a couple of weeks but glad it seem's to have helped.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I won't be using the mapping function myself yet for a couple of weeks but glad it seem's to have helped.


It was back to it's original and useful self. I have no idea why all the settings went a bit bonkers but it's all good now. Thanks again


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jul 2015)

It's still very nice out, so I went for a very steady commute, through a park or two, and along some nice leafy tracks, on the Hybrid.

https://www.strava.com/activities/336946626





As I was setting off, I saw these guys again (they were in Reading after a ride a couple of weeks back).











.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jul 2015)

Brandane said:


> Decided to get my July 100km ride done and dusted early this month, before winter closes in (that could be tomorrow for us hard done to souls in Ayrshire!).
> 
> Here is where I went - Strava.
> 
> ...



Pfft..
the man couldn't buy the 'Ton...
at least a bloke with class coming to Greenock...

I checked Flyby as I'd nipped on to the track today on my way...
Yon selfie?
How come you are out before the watershed?


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Yon selfie?


Nah; picked up some Greenock stray (aka a mate who lives in the place) who came with me as far as Kilmacolm. He then headed along the track for Greenock while I headed for Johnstone.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2015)

Second ride today a utility ride to move my work van from the workshop to my start location involving a car van bike shuffle . 9 miles at 12.4 mph on the hybrid in hot hot conditions and still windy . Highlight of the ride was passing a female rider with two children's windmills strapped to the handle bars pointing at her face presumely for cooling .Genius or what I just ringing Dave Brailsford to see if I can sell the idea to team sky not sure about the aero properties though.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Jul 2015)

Decided as it's the last chance to be on the bike for a few days to do this months fondo ride(and adventure challenge as well.Done in two parts as I had the inconvenience of actually doing some work inbetween.

First bit ok although conked out a bit on Lime Kin Hill but second half the heat really got to me and suffered a bit on the last run back to Ely.Also the HRM seemed to dislike the heat(or more likely my sweaty skin)and did a nice spike so had to stop and dry myself and the HRM after which it was ok;stop gave me the chance to top up the bottles and down a nice cold can of Coke.

Off to Bristol tomorrow for a relaxing week-end and to see the speedway GP final in Cardiff as well.

https://www.strava.com/activities/336963803


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> at least a bloke with class coming to Greenock...



That's very kind of you Bobby; thanks. 
I would visit more often but I'm not keen on cycling the A78, and the alternative over Loch Thom is quite a climb!


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> It was back to it's original and useful self. I have no idea why all the settings went a bit bonkers but it's all good now. Thanks again


Wait until it confuses left and right, as you approach a fork in the road, with a truck behind you.


----------



## Hyslop (1 Jul 2015)

Just a quick local blast, partly to experience what it feels like to be hot and sticky,a sensation Id not felt for some time,and partly to get that "new" bike feeling again having just brought the bike back from the LBS with a new rear block,chain and bar tape.End result? A sticky but enjoyable couple of hours


----------



## Donger (1 Jul 2015)

My third ride in Languedoc this morning. As ever, beautiful sunny weather - though I was up and out by 7.00am to avoid the worst of the sun. Dropped down through the village and down the gorge again before heading out through the vineyards once more.




Followed my trusty flatnav out to Roquebrun, where the sun's rays were just starting to hit the bridge over the River Orb. 



Then carried on up the valley past another beautiful little village called Ceps, where I dropped down into the valley bottom via a steep little hill with a hairpin bend, and onto the old stone bridge. Here I had to do a little fettling to a loose gear cable. A few club cyclists from the Audax Beziers club rode by and asked if everything was OK - which was nice.



By the time I hit the 12 mile mark, I turned back for home. Saw dozens of club riders out and about today, proudly wearing their club kit. Most were from either the Audax Beziers or Gaz-Elec Beziers clubs, but saw others from clubs called Narbonnais, Autun and l'Ardechoise. Even one from Calais. Almost all were heading in the opposite direction from me, with the exception of this lot from Gaz-Elec Beziers, who I saw catching me up fast on a hairpin bend. I took a tactical photo break so as not to be sped past and left in their wake. I was giving a debut overseas airing of the Kingsway CC kit today, so didn't want to let the side down. All ten of them said a cheery "Bonjour" as they passed.



By the way .... the bushes in the background in my selfie are absolutely everywhere round here. Anyone know what they are? Mrs Donger and I think they might be Oleanders. Anyone out there know?

I hear the heatwave has hit Britain now. Hope everyone back home enjoys it .... but take my advice and go out very early in the morning and not in the heat of the day. Enjoy your rides. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Jul 2015)

Brandane said:


> That's very kind of you Bobby; thanks.
> I would visit more often but I'm not keen on cycling the A78, and the alternative over Loch Thom is quite a climb!


@Brandane 

I've cycled the A78 a couple of times, nothing compared to some roads I've been but they know if they hit me, it'll b like hitting a hippo 

I said class not a fat ass...

The boat is still here whereas it was to leave much earlier today..

must be tough negotiations going on at Cappielow


----------



## Hyslop (1 Jul 2015)

Donger said:


> My third ride in Languedoc this morning. As ever, beautiful sunny weather - though I was up and out by 7.00am to avoid the worst of the sun. Dropped down through the village and down the gorge again before heading out through the vineyards once more.
> View attachment 94557
> View attachment 94559
> 
> ...


 Now that looks just my sort of thing-looks lovely-I see myself on a sit -up and beg,cordurouys and floaty shirt,Panama,part Monty Don,part Van Gogh(smaller though)Have fun!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2015)

12.3 miles this day, with a little climbing thrown in for good measure. I took the Schwinn Impact out for a spin, wanted to see how it handles as an expedition tourer before my independent pancake tour this weekend. A very nice bike, able to handle all surfaces and terrains, and the occaisional downhill as well. There are a few hills around here, and, as my independent pancake tour takes me to a town called Downs, more may be in store.



Here's the Impact, leaning against a road sign. Drop bars work out well on this bike, the final culmination of my 26" tourer project.



Chicory and windmills, ever present companions on my visit to the ridge and its wind farm.


----------



## vernon (2 Jul 2015)

A nine mile ride from the Anacortes campsite to my favourite supermarket and back. I arrived back to find a doe and her calf grazing near to my tent. They are now twenty feet away but it's too dark for photos.


----------



## Spartak (2 Jul 2015)

Nice ride last night to The Lamb in Iron Acton. 

Met mate & let him borrow my Carradice Barley and Bagman as he's riding the Rough Diamond 300km Audax this month. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/336442254


----------



## IDMark2 (2 Jul 2015)

Despite not feeling alert and awake this morning I was itching to get the bike out again by the afternoon. I had missed my Monday ride due to driving down to Cornwall and back and spent Tuesday shopping with Mrs ID.. time for a spin. Hottest day of the year? Nah... cloudy but humid here, still high 20's though.
Ended up doing a 52km loop, tried to avoid the really steep and sharp climbs and kept my fluids up, but largely felt OK when I was going...just turned into a pool of moisture whenever I stopped to take a photo! Went through a threatening looking weather phase where the skies looked mean and thundery but stayed dry. 
Some pics, basically I travelled out around the lanes following the river Otter then climbed up over the hill that then descends down past the back of the Exeter Airport.




This crop has some way to go.




..but this one's nearly ready.




I crossed the river a few times, very unusually there was a Great Crested Grebe out here but it drifted back to hide in the reeds as I stopped on the bridge..honest!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Jul 2015)

@Donger. Those bushes are indeed oleander. People have died after stirring a drink with a twig from one. They do grow in the UK, but aren't very hardy and are hugely prone to scale infestation.
Great part of the world to cycle in, I've been to several of the places you mention.


----------



## Donger (2 Jul 2015)

My fourth, and longest, ride so far in Languedoc. Boy am I going to miss this place in a couple of days time. Over 30 miles this time, down the gorge and over the river at Cessenon sur Orb, then across the plain to Saint Chinian. Didn't like the look of the traffic there, so headed back via the quietest, sleepiest little road I could find, which went up and up through the villages of Pierrerue and Cazedarnes.



Crossed the River Orb yet again near Murviel les Beziers and carried on past yet more vineyards and olive trees alive with cicadas. Came across a classic French chateau nestling among the vines, almost out of sight. Delighted in cruising past a local club rider with apparent ease and giving him a cheery bonjour




Opted to return back to the villa the long way, up and over Mt Peyroux. By this time the sun was getting hot, and I had to pull over in the only bit of shade I could find to glug down the last of my water. This little olive tree just had to suffice.



My throat was dry as a bone by the time I got back to St Nazaire de Ladarez, where I stopped off at the boulangerie for a baguette before plodding up the vicious little hill on foot in scorching heat. These are the sorts of rides I was dreaming of when I took up cycling 6 years ago. All my training rides and club rides are really paying off now, and I'm able to go wherever I want without worrying about the terrain. That's 93 miles so far this week in 4 pre-breakfast rides. Can't recommend Languedoc highly enough everyone.
Last ride tomorrow. We're having an easy day of it around the villa, so I'll probably put in another 30 miler - throwing in a few hills. Lovin' it.
_Donger_.


----------



## arranandy (3 Jul 2015)

Extended ride to work earlier as its such a lovely morning up here in the shire. Left the house at 5.30 and headed through Bothwell, across the Clyde into Blantyre before heading through the villages of Carmunnock and Thorntonhall. From there it was a loop out to Eaglesham before I reluctantly turned back towards EK and work. In work, showered and at my desk for just after 7am with 45km under my belt. 
Its just a pity we there aren't more mornings like this. Nearly forgot to mention that it was such a nice morning that I used Colnago no.2, probably too good a bike for a commute but what the heck


----------



## BSRU (3 Jul 2015)

Very physically hard evening at work yesterday not getting home until 11.45pm meant I was very tired this morning especially as I had no dinner because I just went straight to bed.

Managed 61.5km with 670m of going up. Felt tired and lethargic at first but picked up in the last 20km as I think my two breakfasts and half a gallon of tea were taking effect.

Some short lived shade was very welcome.





A very rare sight, only 3 in 9 years, in fact the first time I have ever seen a recumbent south of Swindon which is quite hilly and probably not ideal recumbent territory.





Now munching on some home made cookies to replenish my glycogen stocks.


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Jul 2015)

Not long back from a cracking 16 miles...with my boy!! 

As you may know, he has a few issues, including Aspergers, ADHD and Dyspraxia (balance problem). 
I had arranged to take him out today and he still seemed keen this morning, so, never one to miss an opportunity to get him out, we did just that.

Only a few minor wobbles plus a scraped shoulder due to an inconsiderate cyclist speeding through a tunnel and scaring him, which made him wobble and fall against a wall  
I carry a first aid kit so covered the scrape and all was well!

I took it very steady and kept a close check on him but he didn't moan at all. He enjoyed our lunch stop at the Falkirk Wheel (and a splash in some water to cool off!) and we got an ice cream and headed home via the Union canal.
It took much longer than normal, but it didn't matter....he did it and enjoyed it!

I am very proud of him!





My boy!


----------



## mybike (3 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Not long back from a cracking 16 miles...with my boy!!
> 
> As you may know, he has a few issues, including Aspergers, ADHD and Dyspraxia (balance problem).
> I had arranged to take him out today and he still seemed keen this morning, so, never one to miss an opportunity to get him out, we did just that.
> ...



I've always have had a problem with balance, (was the despair of the gym teacher!) but never been diagnosed as anything. I do find that cycling helps.


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> I've always have had a problem with balance, (was the despair of the gym teacher!) but never been diagnosed as anything. I do find that cycling helps.


I have Dyspraxia too and I've found Tai Chi has greatly improved my balance. I am much steadier on the bike now!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jul 2015)

Today was another ride day and I had 3 planned rides and could not make up my mind which one I wanted. 2 had café stops, the other one didn't, and that was the one we eventually decided on. All 3 would be 'longest rides to date' rides, but the other 2 had 'issues', so we selected the one without the café stop and went for it. Now I planned it to be leisurely and to have some scheduled stops. It also had some significance in that it used to my Sunday morning ride with my husband when we had only a morning available and nothing planned.

So off we set, after applying the battle paint (BBC weather stated the predicted UV rating would be 8 on a scale of 1-7) and headed off north for a ride that was to be my longest and Rachel's longest to date.







It was one of those days where there wasn't really much to photo, so I will subject you to a general picture and yet another 22 degree halo! Yep we say another one, along with a sundog (Parhelia), a possible lower tangent arc and a strange green cloud on the horizon. I am sure there is an explanation, but I checked with Rachel and she confirmed I was not seeing things, but it was definitely green and sadly I could not photo it.






We had a really pleasant ride, stopped twice, once at Lewis Carroll's Birthplace and again at Arley Hall. I had planned these stops and I suspect that they helped with my overall speed.






Like I said, another 22 degree halo, though not complete sadly.
But the overall result was that despite a very slow uphill up a nasty ascent on the way home which Rachel managed well, stopping twice I still managed my fastest speed to date and my longest ride and if anyone had told me that 47.5km was 800m short of being 30 miles (that's 1/2 mile short for those not keeping up there at the back) I would have ridden my lane again, but sadly they didn't... so perhaps at the weekend I may make 30 miles? Anyhow https://www.strava.com/activities/338189262 just shy of 30 miles and my speed is slowly coming up, honest! But more to the point, despite the heat of today, I actually feel fine right now. I don't feel like I have cycled my furthest today and I don't feel like I have done my fastest overall speed.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jul 2015)

Too good an opportunity to miss. Low twenties, light SE, plenty of sunshine. Managed to get a load of work done early morning so I got out 0930. Big loop......Glossop - Whaley Bridge - Tideswell (The Cathedral in the Peak...again) - Eyam (the Plague village) - Hathersage - Glossop. 95km with 1,500m of climbing
Even having done something like 15,000km in the past three years I'm still finding new lanes to try. Must have ridden 20km of roads I've never ridden on before

Eyam is famous for being the "Plague village". When bubonic plague arrived in Eyam in 1665 they chose to isolate themselves rather than risk passing it on to other villages nearby. For me it is now famous for a real nasty climb out of the village to the top of the escarpment. Here's what it looks like from the top






It was getting hot and there were happy people sitting outside the pubs on the way. I envied them. But I pressed on. Shortly after this photo the road was closed due to landslip but I got through. It's a persistent problem up here. Roads on steep hills and lots or rain are a bad combination.

Nice descent into Hathersage. This is a small village but it is home to the Hathersage Lido. We aren't blessed by Lidos (is that the plural of Lido or is it "Lido"?) and it was doing good business on a hot and sunny day. Here's a stock image






This also gave me my earworm for the rest of the ride home


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIu0jQ5TaRQ


......one more for the roooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad........

Quick stop at the Spar in Hathersage. Chance to make a tasteful bike & flowers shot. It also shows my new 1 litre waterbottles. Needed them today....and that included a refill of non-potable water from Tideswell toilets (don't tell Mrs N)






Hot and sweaty up over the Snake Pass. Should have been a fast descent into Glossop but too many cautious drivers. I actually managed to pass a couple of cars when I was doing about 50mph which was probably a bit of a shock to them.

On the ride I must have passed a dozen good pubs. I had gone beer-tastic by the time I got home. Opened a nice cool amber ale. Here it is in a rather poncy garden setting with the Snake Pass in the background


----------



## IDMark2 (3 Jul 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn...well done you.Like Martyn Ashton's recent return to his bike, we're loving your progress too! 

Right, my ride today.. I planned to get up to the Bystock Ponds which is a nature reserve near Budleigh Salterton managed by the Devon Wildlife Trust. To get there though I had to get up to it's height via a few back lanes. On the way I had to go past the Castle at Woodbury Common which has a suberb viewpoint over the Exe estuary.





That view is worth the effort of getting up there.
Next is the ponds, there are a good few walks around the reserve which encompasses more area than I managed to see today. At the planned halfway point of my ride I was happy to sit, have my banana, flapjack and a drink while I sat in the sun overlooking the main pond. There were some basking Terrapins around the corner, on a log sticking out of the pond, unfortunately my camera lens wasn't telephoto enough to get a shot but I know to take the proper kit up next time. Some good Macro opportunities too, all kinds of Damsel and Dragonflies abound. They do Bat walks some nights with the handheld monitors, about 7 species last time apparently as well as Nightjars.




After a final climb up to the Common again I then descended down into Yettington and on into Otterton. As I climbed an Adder crossed the road in front of me but he was moving too quick for me to reach around and get the camera out of the trunk bag, so that's one I can keep in my memory and unfortunately not share with you! There were some cracking views on my way down as well but when gravity is providing the energy I'm not stopping...

At Otterton I came upon an unfortunate juxtaposition..what sort of coffee was at this event? Looks like it might be shark infested.





On the road from Otterton back to Tipton some of the terrain made my choice of crosser type bike make sense... Last nights heavy rainfall had washed a lot of mud from the higher fields out over the lanes, this wasn't the first one I came upon... I wouldn't want to ride the lightweight speed machine over this.




As I headed back home there were a few spits starting to hit my glasses and the sun was hiding more regularly, I think I had experienced the best of the day, so a quick bypass of Ottery and home via the Talaton road. 
A shade over 45km today, not fast but that's rarely the point.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/338261645






Joey the war horse, it turns out he didn't want a sugar cube.






Very impressive military horses, I think they wanted some sugar cubes.






Princess Anne, I'm saying nothing.







Poignant Poppy's on Catherine's mount.







Owslebury.







Winchester Hat fair.


----------



## gordyfinbar (3 Jul 2015)

Donger said:


> A whole week without a ride, and I was bursting to get out today. Should have been out with @gordyfinbar, @Dark46, @maltloaf etc and the rest of the club today, but I'm on my hols this week in sunny Languedoc instead. Weather "scorchio" today (35c), so spent most of it in the pool. Fortunately I got out early and avoided the worst of the heat. Started off from St Nazaire de Ladarez, the hill village we are staying at. Not a cloud in the sky, and about 21c already by 7.30am.
> View attachment 93939
> 
> Rode down the valley of the river Orb ....
> ...


Looks like your having a good time


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/338261645
> 
> View attachment 94790
> 
> ...


Was that Windsor?


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jul 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> Was that Windsor?


Romsey.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/338261645
> 
> View attachment 94790
> 
> ...



Isn't that St Catherine's Hill? 
I grew up in Winchester and have been enjoying your photos.


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Romsey.


Ah!


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Isn't that St Catherine's Hill?
> I grew up in Winchester and have been enjoying your photos.


Yep, hell of an effort to get up from the Morstead end, but well worth it.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2015)

I only did a 12 miles ride after work but with the heat and wind against me most of the way, I was shattered when I got home.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jul 2015)

34 miles in searing 35 degree heat between Delft and Gouda.

Left beautiful Delft after a good nights sleep in the 70s retro themed b&b The Soul Inn ( highly recommended ).

Our route followed the direct route of, for want of a better description, the red cycle paths through some lovely countryside and even a little ferry crossing. 

Arrived in Gouda feeling like the next 40km were never going to happen so had lunch and a beer and got a train ticket to Maarssen, our next b&b for the TDF.

Changed at Utrecht at 1617 got on the final 10 minute journey to be theown off by an officious Dutch female conductor. The train wasn't busy and no amount of its hot, just this once, i am a daft tourist would help so off we got to wait for the next train we were allowed on the 1847.

Sat and watched the station gear up for the TT tomorrow for which we will be back for and finally got on our train.

Google saved us on route to the b&b after maps.me failed us in spectacular fashion.

All in a great day and the b&b is 5* .

Now for a steak dinner .


----------



## coffeejo (3 Jul 2015)

That was meant to be a pleasant 50 mile bimble in the sunshine but it turned out to be a bit more exciting than anticipated. For the second time this week, I returned a wandering dog to its rightful home, scared the living daylights out of two people (I can't help it, I just have that effect), and came scarily close to witnessing a crash after a numpty decided to overtake me (on a fast descent) into oncoming traffic. Fortunately the driver of the other car had her attention on the road and wasn't distracted so was able to slam on her brakes in time. Some people shouldn't be allowed in charge of anything more powerful than a square-wheeled unicycle.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jul 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn...well done you.Like Martyn Ashton's recent return to his bike, we're loving your progress too!


thank you. I am pleasantly surprised at how good I still feel this evening! I think the 2 rest breaks during the ride must have helped much more than I realised and I never planned for it to be a fast ride, hence it being my fastest  ! You know how these things work!


----------



## Donger (3 Jul 2015)

Fifth & final ride in Languedoc: had a free pass from Mrs Donger to take as long as I like, so I got out on the road before the farm workers at 6.35am and went for a longer one. 

I actually overtook a vehicle today. Okay, so it was only a tractor (one of those little narrow ones that fits between the rows of vines). But I'm having it. Also overtook a nasty looking dog that came hurtling towards me at an angle. By the time I could hear his paws pattering on the road behind me, I was out of there. I don't know how fast he was going, but I do know it wasn't 25.2mph, because I got away. Gave me a bit of an adrenaline rush though, so I settled myself down by remembering my daily mantra- "Remember, in this country they drive on the _wrong_ side of the road" and I carried on with my ride, equilibrium restored.

At 33.6 miles, this was my longest ride this week. Headed off up the Orb valley past Roquebrun to Vieussan, where I crossed the river by an old stone bridge before heading off up a series of hairpins into what I considered to be the mountains. (Not quite sure when a hill becomes a mountain, but the little road up to Mezeilles and Escagnes certainly felt like a mountain road).




After the first couple of hairpins, I came face to face with this cracking view across the river to the hilltop village of Vieussan, which I was now level with ...




Carried on up a steep little road past vine terraces and big stone bluffs, then dropped back down a couple of hundred metres to the mountain village of Escagnes, where I sat in the shade for a moment on this bench opposite the mairie for a few minutes, feeling pleased with my efforts.




No rest for the wicked, though, and I had to climb back out of the village before getting the benefit of an exhilarating glide back down to Vieussan. In this next shot you can see Vieussan still looking tiny down below a series of hairpins.....




Then got a move on to shift my ass back to St Nazaire de Ladarez before the sun got too hot. Couldn't help stopping for a picture when I passed through the Gorge de l'Orb though ....




Stopped off at Roquebrun to reserve a table for lunch on the terrace at a restaurant overlooking the river, and then again at the boulangerie in St Nazaire to pick up a baguette for breakfast. That's 127 beautiful miles in the Herault department this week in five pre-breakfast rides. Man, I'm really going to miss all this. Back to w*rk next week. Bummer!
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2015)

@Donger Have loved your series of pictorial trips, that whole area looks like an amazing place to cycle.


----------



## Donger (3 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> @Donger Have loved your series of pictorial trips, that whole area looks like an amazing place to cycle.


Believe me, it is. The Herault is a beautiful departement. We've also stayed in the Aude a couple of times, and I just love cycling in Languedoc. Hills, gorges, vineyards, and amazing villages. A few years back I only ever dreamed of being able to cycle some of these roads. Taking up audaxing and joining a club has got me fit enough to actually do it, and I can't recommend it highly enough. Of course it helps to have an understanding missus who keeps giving you a free pass to go off wandering.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2015)

Donger said:


> Believe me, it is. The Herault is a beautiful departement. We've also stayed in the Aude a couple of times, and I just love cycling in Languedoc. Hills, gorges, vineyards, and amazing villages. A few years back I only ever dreamed of being able to cycle some of these roads. Taking up audaxing and joining a club has got me fit enough to actually do it, and I can't recommend it highly enough. Of course it helps to have an understanding missus you keeps giving you a free pass to go off wandering.



Whereabouts were you based?

I'm going to just outside Brindisi to do my first bit of none UK cycling, bar the French Revolution sportive, at the end of July and really looking forward to some completely alien roads.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2015)

@Donger 
Looks rubbish. Come back, you know you want to!


----------



## Donger (3 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Whereabouts were you based?
> 
> I'm going to just outside Brindisi to do my first bit of none UK cycling, bar the French Revolution sportive, at the end of July and really looking forward to some completely alien roads.


It's a village called St Nazaire de Ladarez, 20 miles or so NW of Beziers, on the edge of the Haut Languedoc regional natural park. There is a "Route Velo Herault 14" cycle route with direction signs sending everyone up the Orb Valley from Murviel via Cessenon to Roquebrun, Vieussan and Olargues. Above that it gets really mountainous, and I'd love to have crack at the "Col de Fontfroide" which looks as good as many a 1st cat Tour de France climb.

Enjoy your trip .... but watch out for those Italian drivers! Hope the roads are as empty as they all are here.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Jul 2015)

Donger said:


> It's a village called St Nazaire de Ladarez, 20 miles or so NW of Beziers, on the edge of the Haut Languedoc regional natural park. There is a "Route Velo Herault 14" cycle route with direction signs sending everyone up the Orb Valley from Murviel via Cessenon to Roquebrun, Vieussan and Olargues. Above that it gets really mountainous, and I'd love to have crack at the "Col de Fontfroide" which looks as good as many a 1st cat Tour de France climb.
> 
> Enjoy your trip .... but watch out for those Italian drivers! Hope the roads are as empty as they all are here.



Yeah the drivers do worry me, but I'm hoping the area is going to be quiet as it's far from being a tourist trap apparently.

Will have to check that area out, I did enjoy cycling around a small part of northern france last summer, would like a bigger play field to venture round.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2015)

Yesterday's ride, posted today as usual.. Just a quick pop into town on the old SS bike to put some £££* into *the bank (a nice feeling as cash usually flows the other way!)
I took the old single speed today as I had to leave the bike in the Market Square for a while... 
I headed home via the A45 underpasses







so I could get fed and watered before w*rk.

14 miles and a pleasant leg stretcher before the weekend ride...

http://app.strava.com/activities/338108154


----------



## jhawk (4 Jul 2015)

An amazing ride today!

40 kilometres all-told, according to my now-functional cycling computer! 

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to take any pictures.


----------



## vernon (4 Jul 2015)

Forty two miles along highway 20 to Rockport. Some awe and wonder moments included seeing a 125 truck train that took forever to pass and a trio of eagles soaring overhead. Still in the throes of a heatwave and got through ten pints of fluids.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Jul 2015)

Can you or have you ever had Elk Pie?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simontm (4 Jul 2015)

So another metric ton - this time 63 miles, mainly urban: Hampton-Hounslow-Uxbridge then all of a sudden you're in countryside and Buckinghamshire


Headed through the Chalfonts into Amersham.




Had a quick coke then up and over to Beaconsfield -Gerard's Cross-Stoke Poges- Slough- Datchet- Wraysbury-Staines- along the tow path to Chertsey then up on road to Walton. Back onto the tow path to Hampton Court getting a bit annoyed at oncoming cyclists hogging the path when there's usually plenty of room in both directions. Hampton Court then home.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2015)

Saturday ride this weekend busy again tomorrow . I am in the half century a month challenge and have decided to do both 50m and 50 km ride each month with the 50 m in the bag today's ride was to get the 50km ride done. Set off early 0730 due to temperate Anstey to meeting place at Cossington via Cropston and Rothley. Met up with mate Andy and set off up humble lane really attacked the climb and did a strava pr segment .then just relaxed into the ride .Out through Ratcliffe on the wreake , Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby here we crossed the main A606 and headed out the quiet lanes around Gaddesby and back to Rearsby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the wreake .Then went for it on another strava segment and another pr up a climb .then back down humble lane to Cossington , on to Rothley where I passed another mate headed in the other direction we both realised who we were as we flew past.On to home via Cropston .35.2 miles done at 15mph in lovely conditions if still windy just getting warm as I got home . loads of riders out today including Leicester road club who were really flying in the other direction . Might be last post for a while as I am off to Cornwall next week with limited internet access so keep riding I catch up with the thread when I get back hopefully may be able to post some Cornish rides as the bikes coming with me


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/338736498

Winchester's wonderful hat fair. Mad as box of frogs, but I haven't had summer without it.





Puppet dog, that really fooled a real dog.






The epitome of the hat fair, I've no idea, but they were brilliant.






Lilly pads in
the sun.


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Jul 2015)

After visiting the Test Valley last week it was back into Wiltshire again today for a slightly lethargic & slightly shorter ride than of late.

Heading out across a breezy forest I was glad to reach the tree cover at Linwood & the hedgerow cover through Ibsley, Sandleheath & Damersham en-route to my favourite local hill at Howgare Road where lunch was taken overlooking the Wiltshire countryside & watching a few other cyclists coming up from the other side.

Lunch done, the road down was a little tricky as the heavy overnight rain had washed stones & debris across the already dirty agricultural lanes around Broad Chalke so caution was in order before trying a different variation of my route back through Coombe Blissett & heading along the flat lanes of Homington, Odstock & then down through Downton & the forest again for home.

63.4 miles & metric ton number 16 for the year so far.

https://www.strava.com/activities/338840343





A view I never get tired of seeing at the top of Howgare Road. (apologies if you do!)




The 13th century St. Michael & All Angels church at Coombe Blissett.




The obligatory wildlife picture which really doesn't do justice as to how tiny the little fella was.


----------



## vernon (4 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> Can you or have you ever had Elk Pie?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They can't make a big enough crust.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2015)

It was my youngest's 11th birthday today and his club were doing a ride up Holme Moss to commemorate the TDF doing it last year.

Now he missed out on riding up there last July due to an adult breaking his arm (pushed him off a swing ) so we joined up with them and rode up.

He found it tough going but made it up  - he's the 2nd child from the left, with the 'Birthday Boy' badge:


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2015)

DCLane said:


> It was my youngest's 11th birthday today and his club were doing a ride up Holme Moss to commemorate the TDF doing it last year.
> 
> Now he missed out on riding up there last July due to an adult breaking his arm (pushed him off a swing ) so we joined up with them and rode up.
> 
> He found it tough going but made it up  - he's the 2nd child from the left, with the 'Birthday Boy' badge:


Chapeau!


----------



## coffeejo (4 Jul 2015)

My Ridgeback tourer's just over a year old now and today got its first puncture. The tyre was ridiculously easy to take off and put back on, which was a relief. Otherwise a hilly 48 miles to Bampton with my cycling group. We had lunch at a new-to-us cafe, the Toucan something or other. Whatever it was called, it was brilliant. Highly recommended if you're in that neck of the woods, though Bawden's Bakery is also excellent if you're after cake. Or bread.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 94908
> 
> 
> The epitome of the hat fair, I've no idea, but they were brilliant.


Clearly Mr Blue Skies and a fair weather friend.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jul 2015)

20 miles this afternoon with 1446ft of climbing, and in an attempt to keep the climbs in the shade wherever possible I unusually opted for the steeper of two ways up one hill. Maybe because it was a year on from tdf, motorists were being very kind - one even slowed to allow me to turn right on to a busy A road. Headed into Nidderdale once again, the annoying thing about this dale is all ways out are uphill!


----------



## andytheflyer (4 Jul 2015)

Just back from a week's holiday in Porlock - mostly walking with wife and dog, but managed to get in 3 ascents of the Porlock Toll Rd during the week on my Defy, returning down the main A39 and the _*real*_ hill. Left the 'bent at home, resting. Maxed at 44mph before my brave pills ran out. Along with my KoolStops... Boy is it steep!

Took 3 mins off my time this am so must have done me some good.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> My Ridgeback tourer's just over a year old now and today got its first puncture. The tyre was ridiculously easy to take off and put back on, which was a relief.


Just be _extra_ careful to seat your tyres properly. I mentioned a couple of days ago my friend Carrie's front tube exploding due to the tyre popping off the rim and letting the tube escape! I noticed when helping her that the tyre went back on remarkably easily, which presumably means that the reverse is also possible ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2015)

44 miles for the ride this Independence Day. I took a little tour to eat pancakes and support the Fire Protection District in a town called Downs(because it is surrounded by them) The amphitheater was surrounded by bunting for some event.



So many places have "Blue " in their place names. I believe it is because of the haze which often visits this part of the country.



A great reason for an expedition tourer! The road here is asphalt, but when it crosses Illinois 9, it becomes gravel, and oil and gravel at times. And very hilly.



When I got to Downs, the Schwinn Impact was corralled at the fire station.



Some of the equipment the fire protection district has on hand.



Despite looking for trains along the Norfolk Southern line between Holder and Ireland Grove, and also north of Gillum looking toward Shamrock, I had no rail encounters today, until I got to Uptown Station in Normal, where I encountered Amtrak.



Temperatures hovered around 26 C today, but much cooler when I first took off in the morning. 827 feet of elevation gain over 44 miles, light breezes, good pancakes, better sausage, fine company. A great day. Now folks are shooting off fireworks outdoors.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2015)

Another leave the house early ride for me up out the boro via the mad mile and for a change right along to Harrowden then on to Orlingbury and up to old Red. House crossing where as you can see it was busy.






Then down into Hannington and along to Holcot then up past the car boot site and heading towards Sywell and then a quick stop en route to Mears Ashby







Right at Mears Ashby and along to earls Barton through the village and along to the crossroads at the top of hardwater up past the Rugby club with a fast descent into Wilby across the A4500 and head towards Mears Ashby.






Once into Mears Ashby it was back towards the boro and down the mad mile towards home , 23.58 miles furthest so far for me and the Aende tourer .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2015)

Slightly delayed report; I got my Imperial Century for July in yesterday.

After the problems in May I had unfinished business with my Ludlow route so was up for my usual early start and set out into warm, humid and slightly misty conditions after the overnight thundery showers.

I already know that this route is marginal in terms of hitting the 100 miles so I added an extra loop towards Condover, Atcham and Upton Magna then through The Quarry in Shrewsbury before going out the other side of town to Montford Bridge, Great Ness and Melverley.

It became quite windy out (just for a change ) and from a direction that meant I was riding directly against it from Westbury onwards. I'm fairly sure that it was partly from trying to keep up the pace in almost identical conditions that did the damage previously so I took it very easy and just plodded on against the wind. There were stops in my usual places to keep fuelled up and watered, plus the odd photo stop, at one of which I did a good deed for the day by supplying a cable tie and a knife to allow a passing rider to effect repairs to his damaged and unravelling bar tape.

Reaching Montgomery I had intended to pause for an early lunch. Unfortunately the bench that I usually like to stop at had part of a tree on it and the town fete was on meaning the ones in the centre were inaccessable. I carried on and found a sheltered gateway with a view for my lunch stop instead.

Moving on again, the remaining stretch into Bishop's Castle was much easier than last time, although the saddle was starting to give me a hard time and I was only halfway round. Leaving Bishop's Castle I was accosted by a marshal at the main road junction who wanted me to turn right (I wanted to go straight on), who then realised with a start "Oh, you're not on a tandem". There was a tandem triathlon taking place (apparently its 30th anniversary event: http://www.tandemtriathlon.org.uk/ ) so I was passing tandems going the other way for the next few miles. Some were clearly taking it very seriously, though the costumes I saw suggested that others weren't.

Onwards to Leintwardine and the roads became a bit more hilly before my first big hill of the day up through the Mortimer Forest. I paused in the picnic area near the top for another bite to eat and a rest. Here I had a mobile signal for the first time since Montgomery (about 30 miles previously) so was able to update my brother on progress.

The descent into Ludlow was great, then after a quick look round I was heading north again and I'd hoped would have the wind behind me but it didn't seem to be helping as much as I'd hoped (checking the Met Office site later I found it had died down to a gentle breeze for this bit after I'd been riding against a 17 mph gusting to 30+ wind most of the way since Westbury ).

The saddle was still giving me gyp so having had plenty of time to think about what the problem might be I stopped before the climb up Seifton Batch and gave it a very small adjustment. I was obviously quite sore anyway by this point but it did make the rest of the ride much more bearable so the next ride will be the proper test.

Seifton Batch was a nice gentle climb and is a pretty little valley so I was able to savour this bit. On the descent the other side I came up behind two horses and riders so I dinged my bell a good distance away to warn them - and saw the lead rider pull out her mobile phone thinking it was that making the noise. 

I realised that the miles added at the beginning of the ride would mean I'd pass the century easily so I could cherry-pick my route home. The shortest route home from Wall-under Heywood meant another big climb which wasn't overly enticing so I opted for the flatter way through Longville, Kenley, Acton Burnell and Condover. The wind had picked up again by now but the direction had changed so I had some good sections where it swept me along pretty well but less so towards the very end of the ride.

A fraction over 112 miles for the day at 13 mph average and no knee pain (but the sit bones are rather delicate this morrning).





Looking through the gates to Condover Hall.





Usual elevenses stop at Brockton.........





.......but there is a problem with the usual lunch stop at Montgomery.





Fete just getting underway in the town square at Montgomery.





Finally, a lunch stop with a view.





Bishop's Castle.





Some great, rolling South Shropshire scenery on the way to Leintwardine.





Classic Frazer Nash sports car.





The view from the Mortimer Forest.





Busy in Ludlow


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 94987
> 
> Classic Frazer Nash sports car.



That can't be a real Frazer Nash, it isn't up to it's axels in it's own coolant and oil.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/339418442

Just a short one today, due to borkage of the freehub, and having to test the replacement.

When I got back, I found myself right in the middle of this lot.







Southampton's Race For Life.

There were some sights there, I can tell you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> That can't be a real Frazer Nash, it isn't up to it's axels in it's own coolant and oil.


I did do a short sightseeing tour round the town and when passing the car the second time the owner was just coming out with a watering can. Coincidence??


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Slightly delayed report; I got my Imperial Century for July in yesterday.
> 
> After the problems in May I had unfinished business with my Ludlow route so was up for my usual early start and set out into warm, humid and slightly misty conditions after the overnight thundery showers.
> 
> ...



I was at nearly all these places last wek @Rickshaw Phil

dont supose it was you i spoke to in Knighton on Saterday?...last week by the monument..
if it was you you'd just come from shresbury via clunn..very hilly bit


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jul 2015)

Nice few hrs in the woods...im thinking i may need to wear longer socks or my shinnies.bramble fest.


----------



## jhawk (5 Jul 2015)

Seeing all of these pictures of you lot riding in the UK, I am finding myself wanting to return in a couple of years time. Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## DaveReading (5 Jul 2015)

Nice 40-miler in the Chilterns, including some climbs that are fast becoming favourites.

I felt so good I didn't even get annoyed when a bunch of Evo-kitted triathlete nobbers overtook on the hill down into Marlow (no problem with that), but then decided half a mile later to halt their peleton in the middle of the road and to hell with anyone who was coming up behind them. Idiots.


----------



## Mandragora (5 Jul 2015)

First ride longer than a few miles since last week's event that I'd been working towards for months (first ever event!) and had thus been covering the same hills/circuits again and again as part of that preparation. It felt like a real treat to just meander slowly at will down all sorts of back lanes that I've never been down before,exploiting the chance to go somewhere different now that I can!

I got ridiculously lost at one point. Having lived here for nearly 30 years, it always amazes me that there's still little back roads and villages that I've never come across before, but that's one of the joys of cycling.

Of course, in my daydreams I caught myself beginning to plan what the Next Challenge will be!!


----------



## Mandragora (5 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> .
> Southampton's Race For Life.
> 
> There were some sights there, I can tell you.



an every one of them an inspiration.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2015)

Only a short 25 miles today on tour ( The Netherlands)between Maassen and Amersfoort. Its too hot for much else.

Used Google maps today with the talkie lady. It was superb and took us along some beautiful bike paths. It even took us past the hotel that BMC were staying in and they were checking out so hung on a bit to see if i could spot Rohan Dennis. I didn't but i was surprised to see how far out of Utrecht they were staying.


----------



## IDMark2 (5 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> The tyre was ridiculously easy to take off and put back on, which was a relief.


 New Bike Update... 
Glad you had some easy ones @coffeejo!


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2015)

Medium, "hilly" club run, went up around Alton and passed the main gate for Alton Towers, steady ride as their were a couple of newer riders and its a non drop ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/339580549


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2015)

meta lon said:


> I was at nearly all these places last wek @Rickshaw Phil
> 
> dont supose it was you i spoke to in Knighton on Saterday?...last week by the monument..
> if it was you you'd just come from shresbury via clunn..very hilly bit


No, sorry, wasn't me - I did a local loop with @gavgav last saturday.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jul 2015)

I managed to bully my OH into a ride this morning. There did appear to be a couple of conditions and one of them was that there was a café stop and the other that we were back home by lunchtime. I managed both.

Setting out I was doubting the weather forecast and any ideas that it may get warmer seemed far fetched! It was really clouded over, that dull monotonous cloud that has no break, no change and no well anything really, but the longer of the 2 uphills out of the end of our lane (the only choices) soon warmed me up and before long we were looking at signs for a sportive! Ahhhhh it seemed that my route, planned during the week without any knowledge of this sportive managed to follow the sportive for rather a large portion of my route (about 75%)... Luckily we were in front of the riders on the way out, and looking at them on the way back. 

I'm not certain what it was they were doing in Delamere Forest to have the road closed for 4 days, but I can tell you now that there is visibly very little done road maintenance wise. However, don't despair. the very worst section, that one under the railway bridge has been resurfaced, but they finished the repairs way too soon and unfortunately have spray painted that 'grit' on to the road as a repair leaving you needing to be further out into the road than ever, sadly. (Sorry if that makes no sense to those who have never cycled that section, but those who have will know what I mean!)

We arrived at the café without incident (if you exclude my OH scent marking 2 separate trees  ) and were able to grab an end table outside which made life easier because still not being able to sit up on a chair I needed to use the trike as a wheelchair at the table. It got some strange looks from people, but then the trike does that and when they spot the crutches as well....

Once back out on the road, we soon found ourselves back on the sportive route and saying hello and morning to rather a lot of oncoming cyclist! We were rather grateful when we finally turned off (only briefly) the sportive route and were back to normal Sunday morning rider levels of cyclists....






Going back through Delamere in the opposite direction (the uphill direction) was rather harder than I had hoped for and I only just made it up one of the inclines... again anyone who has cycled it that way will know which one I am referring to. By now we were cycling against a constant stream of sportive cyclists again and 2 drivers in particular nearly hit a oncoming cyclist trying to overtake me and has for what the Jag was up to, it is anyone's guess but if he could go down as the worst overtake whilst giving me loads of room, he got that badge. He just missed the oncoming cyclist, just. 

Somewhat surprisingly, my average speed was 14.7kph after the café stop and just before hitting the Delamere uphill forest section, so I was surprised to see it was still in the 14's after it. I was even more surprised to see that my average speed by the time I got home was 14.4kph. That's 8.95mph .
https://www.strava.com/activities/339588387
Just the 44.3km today, not extending the distance again. My body has been objecting a tad!

Oh and we got home before the predicted rain arrived and in time for lunch!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2015)

jhawk said:


> Seeing all of these pictures of you lot riding in the UK, I am finding myself wanting to return in a couple of years time. Keep 'em coming folks!


We are actually getting some nice summery days here this year, but we had awful summers from 2007 to 2011. I used to put weight on in the winter and ride it off in the summer but for 5 consecutive years that just didn't happen, which is how I mutated from the slim 50 year old in my current avatar to the big, bloated person who got ill in 2012. Riding in the UK can be a lot less inspiring when the weather is like that!

On that subject ... I looked at the local forecast for today and saw that it was for a nice warm, sunny morning/early afternoon, with clouds and rain set to blow in at about 4pm. Well, the forecast was right ...

I went out with a pal earlier to do my July half metric century ride and we did the whole loop in lovely conditions. A bit windy once we got to above 250 metres, but we got the forecast blue skies and sunshine. It was 55 hilly kms with about 1,000 metres of climbing (some pretty tough), and I arrived home, had a shower and have just come online to catch up on today's CycleChat and the sunshine has gone, the sky is grey, and it is raining! Still, I'm content - I caught some rays and enjoyed a leisurely 3 hour tour of the local hills. That will do me for today. I'm happy to potter about indoors now.

Elevation profile of today's South Pennine lumpiness ...


----------



## Archeress (5 Jul 2015)

Got out with the club today. Was a ride that visited many parks. We started by cycling through Blaise Castle (a park for non Bristolians), the accross Clifton Downs and then over Clifton Suspension Bridge into Ashton Court. Then we dropped down to the docks and stopped for refreshment at the Buttery which was very busy. Then from there we headed through Eastville Park and then through Stoke Park and a tour of the UWE campus (where I will be starting in Septmember on a 1 year MSc in software engineering). Got home just as the rain started.

Ride is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/339688701/

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## theloafer (5 Jul 2015)

great day on the bike  did the darlo 70 with extra bits  ride to darlo and back my longest ride of the year  86 miles there,s still life in the old legs ...think I will be ok for my JOGLE on Saturday  had luch stop in barnard castle ...mmm was yummy






then over the A66 to the lumpy part of the route (good test of the old legs) Brignall-Gayles-Whashton-Gilling west cake stop needed 





no more lumpy bits  a nice quick run down to Richmond-then on to Brompton on swale-Scorton and back to darlo then back home to newton aycliffe via cockerton-Walworth gate some how ended in Archer's ice cream shop again yummy cinder toffee this time






this guy though got most of it 






really enjoyed the whole day and don't feel as bad as I thought I would  86 miles longest ride this year 

https://www.strava.com/activities/339650695


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2015)

Lovely, sunny, 30. 3 miles to Haydock, back via Culcheth. Having misjudged the last bit, I've just missed a metric half century.
However I did get a proper QOM, the last one appeared on my phone but never appeared on Dashboard.
I wished I'd set off sooner so that I could have done more miles, as I had to be back to collect daughter and pals from the Colour Run.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2015)

Yesterday and today's ride was the Dunwich Dynamo, ridden with a mate. First time either of us has done the Dunrun. What a Brilliant ride!

We were dropped at Enfield, for us to ride via Picketts Lock etc. to London Fields for the start.
Arriving just before 20:00, we had something to eat at a cafe then set off about 20:15 with hundreds, maybe thousands of other riders. The initial few miles was crawling through traffic, stop start stop start..






Bit busy! 

Eventually, we got some open roads and the trail of riders thinned out a bit, with the faster club riders and individuals cracking on at a fair pace. My mate and I managed quite a good pace (for me!) along the whole route, and managed to stay together once night fell.
It's not a criticism as it's not an organised ride, but at several turns, people were milling around until someone who knew the route turned up. In many ways, that added to the quirkyness of the ride. Sible Hedingham was particularly confusing, with some heading for the food/water stop, and others wanting to crack on! Bikes going in all directions.. 






In some places, the locals and put signs up to help. It was great to see loads of folk sitting outside their houses cheering and clapping us all, even at stupid o'clock in the morning..






By the time we got to Sudbury, about half way, we saw that the local fire station had coffee and provisions for sale as a donation to the Fire Service. We topped the water bottles up and had coffee, in china mugs no less!!

After 15 to 20 minutes, we set off again. This was our only stop apart from battery changes and a couple of 'calls of nature'.

On 128 miles, 8 hrs 18 mins moving time, at about 04:30, we reached Dunwich Beach where we lazed about for a while congratulating ourselves on a ride well ridden! At this point, we decided life was too short to queue up for a coffee.... Anyway, our support vehicle (mate's Mrs ) was leaving her B&B in Woodbridge to meet us.

While we waited for her, I decided to be totally anal and ride an extra 6 miles as my previous longest ride was 131 miles. As I was so close, I just had to beat it!
(Hence the wiggly bit at the end of the ride on Strava)






Obligatory bike hoist... 






What's wrong with beer at 05:30 on a Sunday morning? After all, it was still the end of the day before, wasn't it







With the stove and table set up, we tucked into a bloody good fry up 


The end of probably one of the best and most enjoyable long rides I've ever done.

134 miles ridden, at an average of 15.2 mph, in great company and friendly folk to chat with on the way. Also wonderful not to be rained on or blown out of the saddle by gusting cross and head winds 

_EDIT: in one of the towns along the route, the local LBS was open for business! I can't remember where, maybe a regular can name the place? They seemed to be doing a roaring trade!
Edit of the edit...I've been told it was in Sudbury.._

https://www.strava.com/activities/339304456


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Jul 2015)

21 miles with a local bike shop social ride to Tatton Park, followed by a further 43 round Manchester airport and Dunham massey and Tatton Park again, and back home via Antrobus.

64 miles is my longest ride this year (and a metric century!) and with yesterday's 47 miler out up Parbold Hill and ting, I feel happy with the weekend


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jul 2015)

This weekend I have from Friday night painted the lounge ceiling twice, rubbed down all doors and woodwork, given the walls 3 coats, under coated all doors and woodwork, purchased a new garden bench and teak oiled it. At about 5.30 this evening I picked up the step ladder to pack it away and put 2 dings in the ceiling paintwork. Oh, how I laughed......
I managed to get out for a short therapeutic loop at 6ish
http://www.strava.com/activities/339778101







Tomorrow night is gloss night....!





I've gone for a subdued colour!


----------



## Jon George (5 Jul 2015)

Managed to catch the rain on a little 17 miler from beginning to end - marvellous!


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jul 2015)

After yesterdays clambering around Nidderdale decided that the Vale of York would make a contrast for today; so twice yesterdays mileage with exactly (bar 2 ft) the same amount of climbing.
The state of NCN67 never fails to amaze, here are three pictures of the route heading south-east out of Harrogate showground with concrete slabs, gravel track and a poorly maintained lane all following each other



and then a further rough track awaits in the village of Spofforth

Not that Wetherby isn't without its puzzlement. NCN665 passes under the A1 in a subway which visually the concrete raft of the A1 passes over it with a fenced edge, yet the subway goes uphill!


Occasionally despite the horrors of the local, national and international news things can be found that show we still are a honest civilised society

Presumably there was a honesty box in there.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jul 2015)

My first serious ride in weeks, since my knee problems started.
A spin round a few local roads to warm up, then out to Scholes, Barwick and then Aberford, before going 'off road' down NCN R66 through Parlington Woods, then the bridleway across Garforth golf club, then up through Barnbow / Manston and on to home.
15.14 miles at an average 12.5 mph. I deliberately didn't push too hard, using the gears to keep things easy on my knees so was pleasantly surprised with the average speed.
Fingers crossed everything seems OK so far...

Edit: forgot to say that I saw a lot of cyclists out today, probably the busiest I've seen it on this route and lots of them were in FPK - is there something on at the moment?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Jul 2015)

Today's jaunt (love that word) is my last for a week or so. Changed work schedule means no commute and visiting mum in the hospital takes priority over evening rides. Sooooo...

I took a ride out to a big pointy thing which beams TV signals to the square-eyed masses in Yorkshire: Emley Moor Mast.

This is it from a distance...





And.. WOAH! this is it close up. It's 1,084 feet tall and is the tallest freestanding structure in the UK...





There's usually an ice cream van parked up in the layby where the above photo was taken, but not today . Nursing my disappointment I turned for home, taking a random "fields and stuff" shot while I was at it...





32.5 miles and 2,030 feet of climbing.
https://app.strava.com/activities/339540053


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Lovely, sunny, 30. 3 miles to Haydock, back via Culcheth. Having misjudged the last bit, I've just missed a metric half century.
> However I did get a proper QOM, the last one appeared on my phone but never appeared on Dashboard.
> I wished I'd set off sooner so that I could have done more miles, as I had to be back to collect daughter and pals from the Colour Run.








One of my favourite places to watch the changing seasons. It's countryside on one side and a busy duel carriageway on the other.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jul 2015)

Had a pleasant little ride near Shuttleworth, with a pleasant tea stop at Southill. Someone was flying a fecking noisy plane overhead.
Bloody Vulcans, coming over here, breaking our sky...
It was totally magnificent, very loud, and very very


----------



## BrynCP (5 Jul 2015)

Rode 48 miles today; more important for my progress it is the ride that pushed me over 200 miles for a week, the first in 1.5 years!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jul 2015)

Just a "quick" ride before the rain arrived this morning.

Set off with no real plan, which probably explains a lot. I stopped almost straight away, just to prove that sunshine did exist.






Before continuing (in my water resistant top, it was chilly out at 8am!) and heading off up hill. The plan developed into a find all the hills plan and that was exactly what I did.
Sadly along the Delamere forest area I had the worst overtake I have had so far since getting the recumbent trike. He had seen me well in advance (hi-viz, reflectives and my rear light on flashing whilst under dense trees) and decided that he was overtaking no matter what. He was so close to me when he went over to the other side of the road that I actually trying to steer off the road thinking that he was going to hit me. His speed was over the limit (and the limit was national) and the oncoming car was forced to an emergency halt. The worst thing about it was, the vehicle actually had a disabled wheelchair, keep 6 feet back from me sticker in the window! Neither myself nor the oncoming driver really knew what to make of it to be honest. Sad.

Further on and my chain decided it was time to come off in just about the worst place possible. A moment of "******" and a few others and time to just get very dirty hands and get that chain back on rather than find a tissue or anything else to avoid getting dirty hands. I am really going to have to do something about the front derailleur. It is driving me mad. You see the worst possible place in the picture below, for a chain to come off, well that was exactly where it decided to come off and jam itself... ahhhhh






Still some sunshine around, and still some hills and climbing to be done.... The cloud is developing but there is still sunshine. I rather like these hills and the lay of the land. It works quite well... anyhow today it was looking nice and it was my 1hr stop so refuel time and a photo before continuing the climb and heading off towards some more climbing.






At the top of the climb and alongside a mobile phone transmitter I was totally unable to get anything except an "Edge" signal so I could not check on the rain radar to see how long I had left to play with! Typically. So I decided to accept getting wet (there were big drops hitting me every now and again at this stage) and head off the ridge rather than back home along the ridge. Some time later, it was now raining enough to get you wet but leave the roads dryish and I decided it was time to head home. The entire ridge was looking as black as night and well, wet. Home was made just as the rain started in earnest. I would have stayed dryish were it not for the fact I have to put the trike away!

Somewhere over 15 miles at a very slow average with plenty of climbing for some tired legs.
https://www.strava.com/activities/340195141


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jul 2015)

Was away on holiday in Spain last week so had the bike in at my LBS for a thorough overhaul while I was away. With the rest of this week off too, I'm looking forward to a few rides, including up to north Norfolk tomorrow.

First up though, the 6 mile walk to the LBS. it's mostly across fields on tracks and bridleways and a lovely little nature reserve (SSSI) called Quy Fen. Sadly it's become a bit of a haunt for, shall we say, single men, to lurk. So I didn't hang about! 











Near the LBS in Horningsea, I noticed someone must have had a spectacular mechanical failure, with a chain and what looks like a jockey wheel, some 25 feet up on a wire. Wish I'd seen that one!

A freshly fettled bike and I were re-aquatinted- new pedals, fresh cables a thorough strip down and re-grease. All the stuff I really should do myself if I could be arsed, or had the ability. I am an impressively useless fettler. Anyway, riding away it was like a new bike. 






The ride home, along quiet tracks like this. Didn't see a soul for miles.






And another track. 






This bit was a railway line. It's not officially publicly accessible, but its well used informally. It makes a great alternative to a nasty B road which I hate using.






Closer to home, the nasty B road does at least have a decent cycle path next to it. It's pretty unpleasant though being so close to 80 mph traffic. But it's mostly better than the road except at this time of year when it gets very overgrown. You can't get two bikes passing at the moment. Nice flowers though!

The 6 mile walk took 2 hours, the 6 mile ride home, a tad under 20 minutes. Boy am I glad to have the bike back!


----------



## Puddles (6 Jul 2015)

Very sad ride home today 

All packed up and off the pitch by 10.30 (we had till 11)
We stopped at the local bakery for cake & coffee






Or milk and cake/egg sandwich for the small people









Then did the easy downhill to the Ferry where we had arranged for 2 ferrymen to be on it... and the big burly one lifted our trailer onto the ferry and off and helped get us over the seaweedy slimey slippery bits as it was low tide... 

Then Dad pulled our trailer up the nasty steep hill with his electric bike.... 

Route looked like this


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jul 2015)

I've been doing a local loop of about 26km when I haven't got much time and need a good workout. At first I was about 1hr 5mins (it has two proper climbs and is lumpy all the way)........then after a bit I got it down to 1hr 1min 45 sec. One hour was my target

I was feeling a bit fed up cos 1min 45 sec is quite a distance. So I decided to have another go today. Gave it everything I've got and , with about 15 minutes to go I could tell it was going to be close. Up the second big hill (Chunal for you locals) I gave it everything and I was looking hopeful. Blasted down the other side into Glossop......only to find someone blocking the road reversing a horse trailer into a driveway (@Lilmo I hope that wasn't you cos I muttered some rude words under my breath). Had to slow right down from 40mph to about 10mph.

I live on a 16% hill so last max effort up there. Stop the timer.

1 hour 0 minutes 20 seconds.......bugger. Unfinished business.


----------



## BSRU (6 Jul 2015)

Managed a good 100km this morning with 1150m of going up.
The first 76km were the hardest part as I went up over 1000m.

Cool to start with but warmer later, quite a strong breeze later making some of the going up a little harder than usual.

Rolling countryside.





The only way is up this cat 3 climb.





Recovered with 1 or 3 or more dark chocolate digestives, cakes some to vanish very quickly in our house.


----------



## jnrmczip (6 Jul 2015)

So a nice little run to loch winnock today with 2 of the grcm guys good day all round. Not far off the 50 mile mark.


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2015)

Yesterday's ride (which I posted on totally the wrong thread)

Back now from a nice evening ride. Our original plan was to take the CXs out and go cake hunting, but it poured with rain so we blitzed the flat & gave our Terriers haircuts instead.
After 5, the sun came out and the sky went all blue and lovely so we thought we could go for a short ride.
We headed off towards Hellesdon and turned hard left down a road that we'd never been down before, up a short hill and back on to the main road that we'd started on. So, that's what's down there. Now we know. We could have looked on google maps but there is not much fun in that.
We turned towards Drayton, past the Today's Lifestyle Church and then up the small hill towards Horsford and then straight on to the A140 - which we crossed and headed on to St Faiths where we hooked a right. Hubster said what's wrong with left but I am not ready to go there yet as it leads to the local Crematorium. From St Faiths we rode through Spixworth and then up the North Walsham Road to the cycle/bridle/foot path to Catton and home via Sprowston, Mile Cross (at a bit of a pace as it's not the nicest area) and onto the Marriotts and home.
17.09 in a steady 1:15 and seconds. We really enjoyed ourselves and were very surprised not to see many bikes out.

Random picture of the Norfolk flatlands.




We did overtake a lad on a tatty, squeaky MTB/BSO. I said a cheery 'good evening' as we passed and a few seconds later we could hear him gasping for breath as he HAD to overtake the woman who had just passed him , we sat behind for a minute or so and when the road went uphill a tad, we scalped him as the hill was a bit much for him. Bless. It wasn't much of a hill either and I am a rubbish climber. I am starting to really enjoy hills nowadays though. How odd, as I aways loathed them.


----------



## Saluki (6 Jul 2015)

Today's Ride





I went round the ride above. Very nice it was too.

I had decided, that as Hubster is not wanting to ride much more than 20 miles and I do, that I'd better get on with it while he's watching netflix at dialysis. The sun was shining but it wasn't baking, so I greased up, liberally, with Factor 50 and got on my bike. Before I did, I stole reappropriated the bottle cage from Hubster's CX bike for the ride. 2 x 750ml bidons have to be better than 1, I reckon.

Whizzing through Drayton was nice, the wind was behind me and I passed Horsford and managed to cross the busy A140 very easily, which is a minor miracle in itself. At the Spixworth turning I headed to the left as originally planned. I had decided that when I got to that point I would then make the decision as to which of 3 rides that I was going to do, either last night's ride, a longer ride which would finish up at about 26 miles for the nearly 32 miler that I rather fancied. My knee was aching last night where I had given it a bang somewhere, I have a massive bruise and it felt rather odd last night.

Anyway I went left and rode through Frettenham and Crostwick and then through a humungous puddle - slowly as I couldn't see the bottom of it and was worried about hitting a pot-hole and falling in/off depending on your viewpoint. I meant to take a pic but there was a large tractor and trailer wanting to follow me through so I didn't. Getting squished flat by a tractor was not on my 'to do' list today. I eventually arrived at the edge of Coltishall and stopped to move my water bottles about while watching the canoeists mucking about.



and




The road brought me out at The Recruiting Sergeant PH (very nice sarnies they do too, if you are in the area) so I headed right and to Coltishall Island and then on to Wroxham. I hate Wroxham during Grockle Season, it's full of grockles for a start. Wandering hither thither, they can't bloody drive or take any notice of a 'no right turn sign' (I know I can't shout but I got off my bike and became a pedestrian, crossed the road and got back on again). The estate car towing a grockle-box was getting in all sorts of problems trying to turn right there. Numpty!

Coming out of Wroxham, once over the bridge (stopping at the top to take a picture of the broad is another grockle habit. Not good for traffic flow) I had to get a wiggle on as there were roadworks and a drop top beemer wanted to pass me. I took the lane, ably assisted by a fit looking chap on a Spesh (phwor - fit bloke, not the bike). He was very complimentary about Bluey.

I decided that the Wroxham Road was a stupid place to be and headed off to the left, up and down 'delicate hills' as they used to be known locally, past Salhouse Church and then down Honeycomb Road to Little Plumstead and the Brickilns Pub. I stopped for a second or 5 there, to move water from one bidon to another and to have a minute or so in the shade. 
Easy ride from there, straight up the Plumstead Road to Thorpe, over the Heartsease roundabout and down Ketts Hill. I might ring the council about the roundabout at the bottom as the plant growth is so massive that it hides all the oncoming traffic, unless it's a big thing like a truck. It took ages to get onto that roundabout and round. 
Once on the Marriotts Way it was easy riding, then up through Costessey, getting lost on the cyclepaths through Bowthorpe and out at Colney and to the hospital.
31.83 miles in 2:12:57 so averaging a nice 14.4mph. My garmin said that I had climbed 1257' but by the time it got to my laptop, someone had nicked some feet and I'd climbed 674'. There are nearly 600' missing and I would like to know where they have gone. I climbed them and I'm entitled to them and I would like them back. Apart from the theft of feet climbed, my Garmin is behaving perfectly


----------



## Mandragora (6 Jul 2015)

Little one squeezed in during an unpaid 'blank' of time I have at work - it felt lovely to walk out of the meeting, quick change and whizz away from the building. I only have about an hour and a half in total, but if I hadn't got out, I know I'd have ended up just doing work for free. Lovely ride up some spiky hills and back with just enough time to down a quick sandwich, freshen up and get back to work. Loving my part-time job!


----------



## KEEF (6 Jul 2015)

It was very peaceful in fact dare I say it was nice.


----------



## Twinks (6 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I've been doing a local loop of about 26km when I haven't got much time and need a good workout. At first I was about 1hr 5mins (it has two proper climbs and is lumpy all the way)........then after a bit I got it down to 1hr 1min 45 sec. One hour was my target
> 
> I was feeling a bit fed up cos 1min 45 sec is quite a distance. So I decided to have another go today. Gave it everything I've got and , with about 15 minutes to go I could tell it was going to be close. Up the second big hill (Chunal for you locals) I gave it everything and I was looking hopeful. Blasted down the other side into Glossop......only to find someone blocking the road reversing a horse trailer into a driveway (@Lilmo I hope that wasn't you cos I muttered some rude words under my breath). Had to slow right down from 40mph to about 10mph.
> 
> ...



Twasn't me @nickyboy 'cos if it was it would have truly boogered up your times


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jul 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Had a pleasant little ride near Shuttleworth, with a pleasant tea stop at Southill. Someone was flying a fecking noisy plane overhead.
> Bloody Vulcans, coming over here, breaking our sky...
> It was totally magnificent, very loud, and very very


And it's in Swansea next weekend. As am I


----------



## vernon (7 Jul 2015)

A difficult one to record. A two mile ride/walk towards Washington Pass 5400ft. A thumbed lift to the summit then a twenty mile freewheel descent to Mazuma. I have no guilt about the lift. The climb would have killed me in this enduring heat wave.

I'm currently very unsteady on my feet after drinking lots of IPA at a bike shop and the home of an ER doctor.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/338261645
> 
> View attachment 94790
> 
> ...




Horses  beautiful creatures


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Only a short 25 miles today on tour ( The Netherlands)between Maassen and Amersfoort. Its too hot for much else.
> 
> Used Google maps today with the talkie lady. It was superb and took us along some beautiful bike paths. It even took us past the hotel that BMC were staying in and they were checking out so hung on a bit to see if i could spot Rohan Dennis. I didn't but i was surprised to see how far out of Utrecht they were staying.
> 
> ...




Lovely pics and stunning scenery


----------



## KEEF (7 Jul 2015)

Today my ride was a none ride due to Zeus my dog dislocating my shoulder in hot pursuit of a rabbit.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2015)

KEEF said:


> Today my ride was a none ride due to Zeus my dog dislocating my shoulder in hot pursuit of a rabbit.


Ouch.


----------



## Rafferty (7 Jul 2015)

Vernon, I had no idea you were sooooo handsome!


----------



## derrick (7 Jul 2015)

A bit late to post the weekend ride. But 4 of us set out Sunday morning leaving Enfield at 8am, Heading towards Clavering Lake, About an 80 mile ride there and back, it started to rain after about an hour, We was making good time my other half riding really well. We had about 5 miles to go to get there, Going up a hill she was standing up and pushing hard when suddenly the rear wheal lost grip and spat her of. After a couple of minutes to recover she picked herself up, we checked to bike over,The handle bars had moved slightly and i could see the rear derailleur hanger was slightly bent, but still ride able. Of we went got to the cafe had a nice breakfast, By the time we had finished eating it had stopped raining and was starting to brighten up. the rest of the ride was uneventful, Got a couple of miles from home and stopped for a pint or two.
Deb was in a bit of pain but she thought it was just bruised, Any way she woke up Tuesday morning after a restless night, Went to the doctors who said she should go for an xray. Up to the hospital turns out she has a fractured collar bone, So she will be off the bike for a few days. I think she done really well to get back on the bike after the crash and ride 45 miles to get home, She is a star.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

derrick said:


> A bit late to post the weekend ride. But 4 of us set out Sunday morning leaving Enfield at 8am, Heading towards Clavering Lake, About an 80 mile ride there and back, it started to rain after about an hour, We was making good time my other half riding really well. We had about 5 miles to go to get there, Going up a hill she was standing up and pushing hard when suddenly the rear wheal lost grip and spat her of. After a couple of minutes to recover she picked herself up, we checked to bike over,The handle bars had moved slightly and i could see the rear derailleur hanger was slightly bent, but still ride able. Of we went got to the cafe had a nice breakfast, By the time we had finished eating it had stopped raining and was starting to brighten up. the rest of the ride was uneventful, Got a couple of miles from home and stopped for a pint or two.
> Deb was in a bit of pain but she thought it was just bruised, Any way she woke up Tuesday morning after a restless night, Went to the doctors who said she should go for an xray. Up to the hospital turns out she has a fractured collar bone, So she will be off the bike for a few days. I think she done really well to get back on the bike after the crash and ride 45 miles to get home, She is a star.


Chapeau.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2015)

derrick said:


> A bit late to post the weekend ride. But 4 of us set out Sunday morning leaving Enfield at 8am, Heading towards Clavering Lake, About an 80 mile ride there and back, it started to rain after about an hour, We was making good time my other half riding really well. We had about 5 miles to go to get there, Going up a hill she was standing up and pushing hard when suddenly the rear wheal lost grip and spat her of. After a couple of minutes to recover she picked herself up, we checked to bike over,The handle bars had moved slightly and i could see the rear derailleur hanger was slightly bent, but still ride able. Of we went got to the cafe had a nice breakfast, By the time we had finished eating it had stopped raining and was starting to brighten up. the rest of the ride was uneventful, Got a couple of miles from home and stopped for a pint or two.
> Deb was in a bit of pain but she thought it was just bruised, Any way she woke up Tuesday morning after a restless night, Went to the doctors who said she should go for an xray. Up to the hospital turns out she has a fractured collar bone, So she will be off the bike for a few days. I think she done really well to get back on the bike after the crash and ride 45 miles to get home, She is a star.


Chapeau from me too. Also, ouch  and GWS .


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2015)

I've had to ride home with a broken collarbone but only 6-7 miles, to do 40+  ouch. Give her a gentle  from me


----------



## Saluki (7 Jul 2015)

45 miles with a broken collarbone  My God! Send your OH our best wishes @derrick. I hope that she gets well soon.


----------



## Saluki (7 Jul 2015)

Evening ride for us tonight. Hubster put me a Schwalbe Lugano tyre on my back wheel for me. I can't shift the stupid Conti on the rear. When Hubster did the front wheel, a few weeks ago, he had blisters for days from getting that tyre off.

We decided to to a shorter version of yesterday's ride but slightly longer than Sunday's ride. Same basic start though.
We got a whole 0.2 of a mile and there was a loud BANG sound from my rear wheel. We sat outside the chip shop and took the new rear tyre off and chucked the innertube as there was a considerable hole in it. Hubster had the tyre changed in 10 minutes or so. We used the Co2 canister for the first time. Wow! That makes life so much easier.

Off we went again. Through Hellesdon, Drayton, to Horsford and to Spixworth. We took the first turning at Spixworth instead of the 2nd one and got lost on the estate. We eventually found our way out and went up Russell Road, with it's short and steep hill, which we could have done without as we didn't even get a run up to it as we'd got off our bikes to cross the local Rec.

Finally on our way again and we headed through Rackheath and off to Salhouse. We took another early turn instead of the one we were supposed to, and rode along some pretty roads that we've never been along before, so that was nice. We came out on Station Road, Salhouse and rode away from Norwich to pick up the road to Little Plumstead and then home via Thorpe End, Thorpe, Heartsease, down Ketts Hill and The Marriotts. Getting up Marlpit Lane was a struggle tonight.

23.7 miles in 1:48:49. Garmin said 1155 feet of climbing. By the time it got to my computer the climbing had shrunk again to 160m. Is there some sort of tax on climbing that my Garmin knows about and I don't?
Nice ride. Tomorrow is my day off the bike. I have to sit in for the gas man and for my new Fitbit to arrive as the original is a bit faulty.


----------



## galaxy (7 Jul 2015)

Had a tooth out earlier, so stayed in, boo.


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jul 2015)

A 39 miler here today to north Norfolk.

Things started badly as I loaded the bike up for the journey. A bolt attaching my kickstand to the frame sheared, so I'm left propping the bike up now and no way of getting the bolt out. Will have to sort that out as I hate not having a stand.







I eventually got going - this is Reach Lode bridge near Wicken. I once caught an idiot trying to drive a car over this bridge!






Ely Cathedral with salad fields.






Ely Cathedral with river. There'll soon be a massive bypass crossing the river here so motons can save 2 minutes getting from Ely to Newmarket. This lovely view will be gone forever. The dumb, shortsighted nature of the human race never ceases to amaze me.






Grumpy thoughts turned to happier ones as I left cloudy/wet Cambridgeshire behind, and was back in sunny Norfolk. A short train ride from Ely to Kings Lynn saw me heading north through the pretty village of North Wootton.






This is the lovely cycle path out of Castle Rising near Sandringham. No doubt the 'all cycle paths should be abolished' numpties would rather be battling along the carmaggedon that is the A149. They're welcome to it- I'll stick with this!






Through the woods toward West Newton.






Near Syderstone, the mark of civilised country- roads with grass in the middle.






Finally the home straight into South Creake and the Burn Valley down Bloodgate Hill.

A lovely 4 or so hours in the saddle here today.


----------



## Jon George (7 Jul 2015)

I decided on a pub lunch at Charsfield, today. The 11 miles there were easy enough - the 11 miles back with the fierce headwind not so enjoyable. At least I missed the predicted showers.
Fingers crossed, but upper back pain seems to be improving/changing - something that is helped immeasurably by a couple of pints and a damn fine burger in a small village pub. (The Three Horseshoes - recommended.)


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2015)

Yesterday, after failing to get up early for a ride, as planned, it started to rain, so I thought I might not have a chance. But the wife had an appointment with the opticians so I thought I'd have about an hour to spare. And since the weather cleared up ....

Once more I headed north, intent on seeing how far I'd get. There were a few people out walking dogs but not much traffic, and the rain hadn't wet the path to any noticeable extent. I stopped to chat with someone who'd ridden his bike out to check the canal as he was moving his boat. He commented on how bad the surface was after B&Qs at the old Rose's Wharf. Can't disagree with that! I'll take some photos of the concrete lumps someday.

It's quite interesting how different a view can be from the opposite direction, this nice gentle downward slope that I'll enjoy on the way back.






Compared to this upward slope. There had been some grass cutting but the bushes are still a bit of a nuisance, both in respect of the need to duck and the narrowing of the path. In some places the growth between you and the ditch makes a swim feel less likely tho'






On this ocassion I cut the route short at the 30minute point and used a road I've not used before to join the road parallel to the canal. Where it joins the road it passes through a farm and the junction is a bit vague with poor visibility down the road. Later on, just before I rejoin the canal I go down the road this house is one side of,






And these houses the other side. The canal swing bridge is just visible with the pub not visible.






And so we turn onto the canal, with the narrow boats nicely lined up, some with gardens, and the flags fluttering in the breeze.





It isn't only the bushes that have grown, the weed in the canal under the railway bridge seems to be doing quite well.






And these duckling, who at the voice of their mother sped away, are nearly as big as their mother.






All in all, a pleasant ride, with the occasional drop of rain and a good breeze.

6.2miles max 17, avg 7.2 mph. Year to date, 190.6miles


----------



## gbb (8 Jul 2015)

Day off today but there still don't seem to be enough hours in the day...clean up, shopping, see mum, bit of late breakfast, get the bike out, ride, home, finish cleaning up properly, prepare dinner for the wife...etc etc.
So, blustery and cloudy, long sleeve top today but not cold obviously. Took a mainly sidewind route, no great rush, still trying to re-find full fitness, so just get a few miles in.
Peterborough toward Oundle, then alongside the A1M mostly down towards Alconbury, over the A1and back.
7 months today, dad passed away, I felt some considerable melancholy for a good few miles, but despite that, it occurred to me how the mind wanders when you're on your own, allowing the miles to add up without you even realising.
Homeward, somewhere near Stilton on the old A1 I saw a car pull up ahead into a farm gateway, a couple climbed out and started scanning the fields. Nosiness got the better of me, I slowed and wandered over the side of the road to look into the field....
18 Red Kite, on the grass, in the air, wheeling round, calling, low, slow flapping and swooping...18 minimum, possibly more in and over one field, quite exraordinary, none of them were small or looked young, they all seemed fine big specimens. Lovely sight.
32 miles, not easy compared to old days but very enjoyable.
Gotta finish the cleaning up now...


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jul 2015)

A little ride to Wallingford on the Kingpin of Dawes, to purchase some sundry items which I am sure are of not any interest you you all from the LBS, they have a coffee shop there, so a quick coffee, a cookie and a small purchase and a ride home. I thought I'd take a detour on the way home, and followed a suggested cycle route on Google maps on the phone of I. Mistake, it was a bridleway and not a bike friendly one, especially no good for the Kingpin, anyway I soldiered on without to much agro, it was a good job it was dry out there today. I quite enjoy my Kingpin rides, but @6ft tall I look a bit of a twit on the 20" wheeled bike, but who cares? Not I. 18.56 miles, call it 18.5 for cash.

A couple of photos for your kind attention.






In the distance are what's left of the Didcot cooling towers, there were six, but three were demolished last year, the Kingpin is older than those towers.






The challenging bridleway


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2015)

So this is a compilation of 3 days in 2 countries. 

We left pretty Amersfoort in The Netherlands on a hot and sunny Monday morning to go to Arhem. Once again Helga our Google guide was spot on and patient and the Dutch cycle paths continued to excel themselves. 

First breakfast, Dutch applecake. Well recomended. @hopless500 had her eyes on stalks at the size of it.




Then the ride began and it took us a lovely route through woodland and small towns to lunch at a rather nice place in the middle of nowhere





If you are thinking that there is a food and drink theme here well you would be right but none of it was planned. The ride to the next campsite just outside Arnhem was good but much alongside a busy road. Still it was on a well maintained cycle path so 
We camped at a great site in a forest which belonged to a country estate. It was called




Warnsborn and i wouldn't hesitate to recommend it.

Tuesday was another hot one but very overcast. Into Arnhem for a quick bit of sightseeing. To be fair a longer stay would have been better as there is a lot to see but we pushed on through Nijmagen to Grosebeek where we stayed in a trekkers hut on a dairy farm.




Wednesday morning dawned cold and grey and with Germany 6k down the road and @hopless500 demand for German beer we cycled to Kleve. Northern Germany remained as boring as ever but the cycle paths were good. After lunch we spotted a Lidl and called in to see what the cycle offers were and Helga threw a complete German Google hissy fit in the car park going into a loop of something along the lines of "get out onto ****strasse and turn right". I had to turn the phone off.

Anyway she had forgiven us as we set off again. Then the rain started to make is apperance. The day was not warm and there was a chilly headwind too so the final 26k was a story of 2 sodden cyclists by the time we reached the campsite. However enroute we did pass this beautiful war cemetry where 6438 of our men are buried. As always there are no words, i just hope my pictures do them justice.


----------



## vernon (8 Jul 2015)

My ride yesterday should have been 25 miles in temperatures of 90+ °F but I was kidnapped in Winthrop at 15 miles and taken to a birthday party 20 miles away where I was made to eat fantastic food, drink beer and have a good time.

My kidnappers then took me back to a camp site in Winthrop where the owner insisted that I had a teepee at the same price as a tent pitch before forcing free beer on me.





Winthrop





The party.





The party venue backdrop





The teepee


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2015)

Not sure what was more alarming today: being overtaken by a lorry on a straight bit of road, despite the second HGV coming the other way; or being overtaken by a school run mum with a car full of kids on a blind bend, since there was a lorry coming the other way that time as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2015)

Believing the weather forecast, I headed into town to meet No.1 daughter but about 15 minutes in, my shorts and T shirt were getting a bit soggy 
Such is life.. Once at the store, it really started piddling down quite hard! Fortunately, the chap let me lock my bike up in the 'Returns' place.
By the time we'd got what we went for, the rain had eased to a light drizzle so i continued into town to complete my chores.







I hung my old SS bike on a lamppost outside the bank as the staple wouldn't fit around the wider part ..

With a bit of a breeze and sunshine now around, I soon dried out and walked through the pedestrian only part of Abington Street.






There are several carved wooden knights dotted around the town at the moment. This chap stands 10 to 12 feet high I reckon!!

A damp then dry 15 miles on the old single speed.

http://app.strava.com/activities/341623617


----------



## gavgav (8 Jul 2015)

After spending a whole day couped up interviewing at work, I needed to get out despite 30mph winds that would normally have put me off! Only a week ago we were sweltering on one of the hottest UK days ever and now we seem to have fast forwarded to October. Needed the jacket back on as it was pretty cold out in that wind.

Followed one of my regular evening routes over Lyth Hill to Exfords Green and then stopped to chat with Dad for 15 minutes. The wind was buffeting me around but didn't seem to be a headwind on too many occasions which was nice for a change.

Continued on to Ryton, Longnor, Frodesley, Pitchford and Betton Abbots, with nothing worth writing about happening really.

21.4 miles at 11.7mph avg


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Not sure what was more alarming today: being overtaken by a lorry on a straight bit of road, despite the second HGV coming the other way; or being overtaken by a school run mum with a car full of kids on a blind bend, since there was a lorry coming the other way that time as well.


Some days are like that, aren't they...


----------



## Glow worm (8 Jul 2015)

I'm in north Norfolk for a couple of days at my parents house. Heading home tomorrow, but managed a short 12 miler to Wells and back to shop and see an elderly neighbour who I've known most of my life who's just moved into a home there.






On entering the Holkham estate, I rode under the Triumphal Arch. In 30 odd years of doing so, I've never quite known whether I'm allowed to or not, but no one's told me not to yet, so I'll just carry on! Lets face it, it's not a bad route to the shops!






Further along, the obelisk.






Holkham Hall.

My kickstand is currently broken, so getting used to propping the beast up against fences like the above deer fence, is proving a real hassle. Can't wait to get the thing fixed.






Arrived at Wells where the tourists were busy antagonising the local crab population. It was High tide- I always love the place when the water's in. Lots of yachts over from Holland. I guess it's only just across the way really.

Went into a shop and couldn't find my wallet. After a mild panic, it turns out I'd dropped it yesterday at West Newton on the way here outside the butchers there. The lovely Folks at West Newton butchers kept it safe for me to collect. Chapeau to them! Phew. I'm forever losing the damn thing. Will take them a few beers on my way back in thanks tomorrow.

Saw my neighbour and headed back, arriving just before a massive cloudburst. Seems like my luck's in at the moment!

Heading back home tomorrow. Always love being back in Norfolk though.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Heading back home tomorrow. Always love being back in Norfolk though.



I've some good memories of cycling along the west and north Norfolk coasts from {ahem} years ago. Must get back there now I'm cycling again.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2015)

Glow worm said:


> I'm in north Norfolk for a couple of days at my parents house. Heading home tomorrow, but managed a short 12 miler to Wells and back to shop and see an elderly neighbour who I've known most of my life who's just moved into a home there.
> 
> View attachment 95444
> 
> ...



Holkham is part of the Norwich 100 miler for BHF.. I have no idea whether it is OK to ride at other times. I was about to suggest writing to the owner, Edward Coke, 7th Earl of Leicester, to ask, but he popped his clogs earlier this year. Maybe the 8th Earl could help?


----------



## Glow worm (8 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Holkham is part of the Norwich 100 miler for BHF.. I have no idea whether it is OK to ride at other times. I was about to suggest writing to the owner, Edward Coke, 7th Earl of Leicester, to ask, but he popped his clogs earlier this year. *Maybe the 8th Earl could help*?



He once held a gate open for me to ride through- top bloke!

Holkham's fine to ride through all year round. My route today was from New Holkham (from the south) past the hall then swing east to Wells, ( to near the community hospital). You have to wheel your bike through ped gates at entrances and there are a few cattle grids, but its no problem. Often, the place is shut to cars but not us, so you pretty much have the place to yourself.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2015)

I've ridden through there twice, bot were the Norwich 100. I'm not likely to be there at any other time..
But if I am, I know that I can


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jul 2015)

Jing Jiang Park.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jul 2015)

Jing Jiang Park Views


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Jul 2015)

Nice commute in today making good progress again after Mondays plod in which seemed like hard work(sorry no pics).

Nice to get back in the swing of things again after taking a break from the bikes over the week-end(was in Bristol and Cardiff for a few days).Not too many hold-ups on the cycle path today especially as there are less rowers about and the Planet X is riding like a dream after some fettling last week.

Not bad an average really considering the bikes on 32 Randonneurs and half the commutes on a loose surfaced path(a bit Strade Bianche esque in a way);

https://www.strava.com/activities/342147332


Needed to get going again as I'm doing the Suffolk Spinner epic next week-end so will be doing an in and out commute tomorrow and the club run on Saturday(plus maybe a bit extra),a couple of commutes next week then will back it off after Wednesday.


----------



## Basil.B (9 Jul 2015)

Blue sky, cotton wool clouds, 31 miles this morning. 
Bit of a breeze though.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> My ride yesterday should have been 25 miles in temperatures of 90+ °F but I was kidnapped in Winthrop at 15 miles and taken to a birthday party 20 miles away where I was made to eat fantastic food, drink beer and have a good time.
> 
> My kidnappers then took me back to a camp site in Winthrop where the owner insisted that I had a teepee at the same price as a tent pitch before forcing free beer on me.
> 
> ...


Ha ha - it's a tough life, but _someone_ has to enjoy it!


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2015)

Found an hour spare during holiday preparations so decided on some hills in training for Cornish terrain .Out through Newtown Linford and right up Ulverscoft lane to the first climb Pollybotts lane right at the crossroads and down priory lane .maxed out at 44.5 mph that's the fastest I been on a bike up to now then hit the uphill section of priory lane up that climb then down over the crossroads up maplewell rd into Woodhouse eaves left at the bottom through the village then left onto beacon hill and the long climb up to the top .Over the top down to the crossroads and then the quick steady descent pass the golf course at the crossroads took the right and onto Warren hill a steep bugger with no run up .Then downhill into Newtown Linford via Sharply hill then one last climb my favourite strava segment ( pr again now 31 sec .8 more for Kom who am I kidding) 13.8 miles done at 15.2mph 1267 feet climbing. Pr on all the climbs and most segments but most were the first time I done some of them on the Giant Defy. Defy now safely stowed away as I am taking the hybrid on holiday .I think I am ready for Cornish hills we will soon see .


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jul 2015)

I decided to go and see Auntie today. Auntie lives in Lower Slaughter which is about 40 odd miles away. So up and at 'em early (for me) brekky, dogs walked, testicles, spectacles, wallet and watch loaded and off I went on the road bike.

A stunning cool sunny day with blues sky and cotton wool clouds, a little bit of a headwind but nothing to sap the energy. Through Wantage during the rush hour is a bit of a fairground ride, and along the boring 417 to Faringdon, then after that quiet country lanes, surrounding farmland and rolling hills, through stunning Cotswold villages of The Barringtons, Clapton on the Hill, Bourton on the Water and then my destination, Lower Slaughter a pretty village which is split in two by a large stream. 41.85 miles

A cup of tea, a warm fresh home made scone with Fortnum and Mason's Champagne Strawberry jam, a fresh sausage roll, and a ham and pickle sandwich with fresh bread from the local baker, (in that order).

Then set off back in more or less the reverse order, except for a ride through The Rissingtons to The Barringtons and onwards. 81.22 miles in all. Slight tale wind on the way back and it felt mostly down hill too but I might be imagining it. I stopped in the way back in Faringdon for a disappointing Magnum, only to be accosted by the town idiot who kept asking me how much my bike cost, and the explaining to me about ten time that he used to be a lorry driver.





Some peas.





Stowe in The Wold somewhere over there.




The Mill, Lower Slaughter.




Lower Slaughter





The fluffy clouds ( that's the actual correct meteorological name for them).





A road.




Radstone.




I think this shop owner lost his "D's" and used a couple of upside down "P's"






The old Town Hall Faringdon. The town loon is just behind the centre column.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Jul 2015)

Lovely sunny day today and I was looking forward to having a good long ride, so why not go a new route?

Headed out through Wreay and cut across the lanes towards Dalston, then headed kinda northwest to get to the coast. It was a bit breezy out there and a lot of the first 30 miles were into the wind. That's fine as it's relatively flat here, but it sure makes some of the inclines a bit of a slog. Anyway, I had a tailwind to look forward to on the way back 

I didn't stop to take many photos, as I was late getting out and I thought I might be able to make it back in time to go and run an errand. So I was pressing on a bit.

Finally I arrived at my farthest point, Bowness on Solway. It just so happens to be where Hadrians Wall begins (or ends, depending which side you look at it). Right about here in fact:




From there I start the homeward leg. Anywhere close to the coastline is flat and with a tailwind, I could pick up some free speed. Once the coast road ended, I turned inland again to visit the village I used to live in at Thurstonfield, and then up to Great Orton where I had to stop for a photo of their Millennium Beacon. I don't really do selfies (or is that _shouldn't_?), but here goes: 




Then it was back to Dalston, crossing the old bridge, and back across the lanes to Wreay, making the most of descending the hills I climbed on the way out and back home in a very pleasing time! I wasn't in time to go run the errand though... oh well  

http://app.strava.com/activities/342373387


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


>



I thought that was a Basket Ball net.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Jul 2015)

There is actually a football in it.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> There is actually a football in it.



Hahaha. So there is!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Lovely sunny day today and I was looking forward to having a good long ride, so why not go a new route?
> 
> Headed out through Wreay and cut across the lanes towards Dalston, then headed kinda northwest to get to the coast. It was a bit breezy out there and a lot of the first 30 miles were into the wind. That's fine as it's relatively flat here, but it sure makes some of the inclines a bit of a slog. Anyway, I had a tailwind to look forward to on the way back
> 
> ...


Your photo of Port Carlisle is actually Bowness on Solway (near rthe pub ) and where Hadrians's Wall starts or ends. I wasn't far from you, having spent thew whole day stumbling across the marsh near Newton Arlosh. it's been a lovely day out there today


----------



## Glow worm (9 Jul 2015)

A lovely sunny day here too for my return ride from north Norfolk.







From Bircham, there's a nice track that goes to Anmer. Haven't been this way for a while and very pleasant it was too.
I have picked a view bits of flint out of my tyres since getting home though.






At this point, if Garmins could speak, mine basically just seemed to say , 'oh FFS' and gave up figuring out where I was and just said 'heading south' in a slightly huffy fashion. It doesn't seem to share my enthusiasm for the quietest possible routes!






The highest point of the ride near West Newton a massive 272 feet above sea level!






Was pleased to see a forward thinking council parks employee had decided on a wildflower strip in the park at North Wootton. Could do with a lot more of this kind of thing.

At Kings Lynn, I caught the train to Ely then meandered along the 15 miles home.







Burwell Lode from the bridge. Back on home turf again.

Was absolutely knackered when I got home. After only 39 miles too. I'm getting old I guess, though I don't half carry a lot of stuff on the bike, so I'll blame that instead.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Jul 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Your photo of Port Carlisle is actually Bowness on Solway (near rthe pub ) and where Hadrians's Wall starts or ends. I wasn't far from you, having spent thew whole day stumbling across the marsh near Newton Arlosh. it's been a lovely day out there today


Oops! You're right, I'll edit that


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> A little ride to Wallingford on the Kingpin of Dawes, to purchase some sundry items which I am sure are of not any interest you you all from the LBS, they have a coffee shop there, so a quick coffee, a cookie and a small purchase and a ride home. I thought I'd take a detour on the way home, and followed a suggested cycle route on Google maps on the phone of I. Mistake, it was a bridleway and not a bike friendly one, especially no good for the Kingpin, anyway I soldiered on without to much agro, it was a good job it was dry out there today. I quite enjoy my Kingpin rides, but @6ft tall I look a bit of a twit on the 20" wheeled bike, but who cares? Not I. 18.56 miles, call it 18.5 for cash.
> 
> A couple of photos for your kind attention.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back, I figured you'd been on tour on the Kingpin


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2015)

So we left Afferden in Limberg Holland around 10ish letting the last bits of rain finish. We managed to dry out last night thankfully and it was touch and go as to whether we stay put because of the torrential rain. The sun started to shine so it was "sod it" and off we went.

Everyone knows how easy cycling in Holland is and its been a breeze this last week crossing the country and now heading to the Belgian border. Much of the cycle paths along the German border route are
like this .




The route took us alongside the River Maas which become the River Muse in Belgium and then on into France.This is now the route that we will be following until we hit Charleville Mezieries in France late next week. I managed to stand on an ants nest taking this and i can say that not only do they feed the Dutch men Miracle Gro but the ants get it too they were freeking huge.




We then pushed on for lunch via a beautiful piece of tarmac, sad i know but it was so perfect for miles.





We stopped in a very nice little town called Arcen with its own castle







Finally i managed to persuade @hopless500 that i could not stand another larger but that i needed something with taste so we had a lovely 7% beer. There was a 10% one but we still had a few miles to go so i regretfully did not partake.

Anyway onwards to the unremarkable town of Venlo to pop into the tourist info to find a campsite. Managed to book one just south of Venlo so off we set. Now Helga our ever helpful Google map guide up until yesterday has been very good but yesterday afternoon we obviously right royally peed her off because she took us off road through a huge forest. No fairy visits thankfully but today on leaving Venlo she did the same. I kid you not we were walking sideways down some of the woodland paths but she was spot on. However Hops rear rack decided to shear on the bottom fixing on one side at 1k to go. We effected a repair but will need to find a bike shop tomorrow.
Just under 40 miles and now




a nice 9%. My toes are starting to tingle nicely.

Tomorrow a short one to Roermond and the marinas on the Maas for a couple of days.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2015)

Glow worm said:


> A lovely sunny day here too for my return ride from north Norfolk.
> 
> View attachment 95529
> 
> ...


 Love the wild flowers. Next time you head out that way, come and cadge some cake (we're 15 miles out of Norwich between Dereham and Hingham


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2015)

After a couple of days of windy rides it was forecast to be nice and calm(ish) today so I decided to take the Raleigh on an extended commute via Acton Burnell, Cressage and Wroxeter. I had a nice tail wind for the first section as far as Cressage and with the  and really clear conditions it was lovely out. There were a few cyclists out but not many and I passed some really miserable looking "full-team-kit" riders near Cressage . Smile! - you could have been stuck in a car this morning instead.

Work was a mixture. I've had a work-experience lad with me for the last fortnight which has been a bit of an experience for me too  We had a really quiet day earlier in the week and I let him have a go on an electric scooter the boss got to try out (with a view to possibly stocking them)....... There is now a 30 foot skid mark across the warehouse floor in the exact same shape as on the "slippery road" warning sign. First thought was he's going to demolish the small-parts bins. Second thought was how on earth will I explain it to his parents. The scooter has been shut away again.

I was late setting off for home due to a last minute rush of orders which strangely made me want to chill out and take a leisurely ride home. I realised I'd be coinciding with the start of rush hour (my hours mean I usually miss this) so I took the more cycle path oriented route home which was nice and relaxed (not many cyclists out despite the nice weather and the ones I saw were just as grumpy-looking as the ones this morning )

29.3 miles for today's round trip and 14.1 mph average despite not rushing on the way home.





Crossing the River Severn at Cressage (looking at the Wrekin).





A wartime relic (taken from the same spot)





Ripening crops and a view of the Stretton Hills on the way to Wroxeter.





The bridleway to Donnington (not the one in Telford)





On the way home, roses at Upton Magna.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After a couple of days of windy rides it was forecast to be nice and calm(ish) today so I decided to take the Raleigh on an extended commute via Acton Burnell, Cressage and Wroxeter. I had a nice tail wind for the first section as far as Cressage and with the  and really clear conditions it was lovely out. There were a few cyclists out but not many and I passed some really miserable looking "full-team-kit" riders near Cressage . Smile! - you could have been stuck in a car this morning instead.
> 
> Work was a mixture. I've had a work-experience lad with me for the last fortnight which has been a bit of an experience for me too  We had a really quiet day earlier in the week and I let him have a go on an electric scooter the boss got to try out (with a view to possibly stocking them)....... There is now a 30 foot skid mark across the warehouse floor in the exact same shape as on the "slippery road" warning sign. First thought was he's going to demolish the small-parts bins. Second thought was how on earth will I explain it to his parents. The scooter has been shut away again.
> 
> ...


That looks lovely


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2015)

hopless500 said:


> That looks lovely


It's not bad as commutes go.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jul 2015)

Nice little pootle with the good lady on her new bike..
12 miles ..she is getting a bit better with the road bike but wants me to fit some cyclo cross brake levers.
She does struggle with the road bike brakes after mtb disc.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Jul 2015)

Two rides to mention, as imgur wasn't playing nice.

The first, last Tuesday, was a hilly route to Leith Hill and Box Hill (minus the usual How Lane) in preparation for RideLondon, taking in a nice coke at The Dukes Inn at Beare Green






Followed by a PB up Leith Hill. It has taken a couple of years to get my cycling buddy there, but he found it (strangely IMO) easier than Box Hill. Guess we all have our own particular strengths with hills!

Not a great view from the summit, as usual, but it was still lovely and sunny.






A swift trek along the A25 through Dorking and it was time for a bite to eat at Rykers before we tried to break the 10 minute barrier for Box Hill together.






And at the top I had rested having hit the hill in 9mins 30 secs, a new PB for me. Woot!






53.3 miles, 3,583ft @14.5mph. Happy enough with that.

https://app.strava.com/activities/338976391

Today we did a short sub 20 mile flat route up and around Wimbledon. Pretty much every ride I have done recently has had quite a few hills, so a break of pace and mileage was very welcome. Went past some event or other taking place...






Up the short hill to Wimbledon village where some flags and storefront dressings were in place....











And back home. A paltry, but fun, 16.5miles on the clock.

Need to remember to do these sort of rides once in a while, to get back home feeling hungry for more riding is quite refreshing.

https://app.strava.com/activities/342464543


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2015)

just 13 miles so far today , normal early morning loop around the boro nice gentle breeze so a good 15+ mph pace and no cars to get in the way all done before 6.25 am .....wicked


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

I was too tired after yesterday's ride to do much more than shower, eat, fuss the dog and then fall asleep whilst watching the TDF highlights on catch-up, and I'm not entirely sure why. It was 59 miles with 3000+ feet of climbing, so not the most taxing ride I've ever done. It was sunny though. And apparently an insect day of mass gatherings. I knew my legs, arms and jersey were coated in the blighters, especially since I'd been good and put on sun cream, but I did wonder why one bloke who cycled past decided to comment. Three hours later, when I got home, I found out why. There was also a load glued to the sun cream on my face...

Last weekend's puncture is still being a PITA. Despite a new tube, the tube went soft again. I cannot find anything wrong with the tyre or the rim so I think I'll take it into my LBS and see if they can lend me some spare eyes to solve the problem. I don't mind punctures with an obvious cause but hate the will-it-won't-it constant checking. Actually, that might explain my fatigue. That and the fact that I only stopped to take photos and pump up the tyre. Naturally, one of the guys from my cycling group drove past just as I stopped. He stopped to see if there was anything terminally wrong but I think I'll be in for a ribbing when I see him again on Saturday. He's that kind of guy. You could tell who had been one of his "victims" a couple of years ago by how loud certain people laughed when he got on his bike and promptly fell off the other side.

Lots of big skies yesterday.












The Vale of Taunton Deane



__ coffeejo
__ 10 Jul 2015



9 July 2015

















Nr Thurloxten on the edge of the Quantock Hills



__ coffeejo
__ 10 Jul 2015



9 July 2015

















Near Staple Fitzpaine



__ coffeejo
__ 10 Jul 2015



9 July 2015


----------



## arranandy (10 Jul 2015)

Dry when I left the house at 6am. Started raining about 20 minutes later, couldn't be bothered stopping to put my rain jacket so engaged rule #5, put the head down and pedalled harder. The result was a PB to work so despite getting drookit I'm chuffed with that


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2015)

Yesterdays ride..
A mate called over at 09:30 ready for a 50 miler across to Daventry to tackle Newnham Hill. Last time he attempted it, the top section, where it kicks up to 25% beat him. On this ride he was determined to do it! (even though he had a cracked rib and hefty bruise on his leg fro a go-carting crash last week.

Our ride over to the area was a mix of cycle paths and roads, crossing the Grand Union Canal several times on a windy route. Once we got to the southwest of the town and past Rothersthorpe, the rolling hills begin. The lanes took us through some beautiful local stone villages like Bugbrooke, Litchborough and Farthingstone.
Once past Farthingstone, we were on 25 miles when we reached Newnham Hill. It's one of the steepest around the area I think, and after several climbs before it, the legs certainly felt the pushing.
Still, my mate managed to do it this time and was chuffed, once he could breathe again! I managed a PB so was quite happy with that!

Once over the hill, we rode through the centre of Daventry, avoiding Leisure Lakes cycles or we'd spend too much time browsing what we couldn't afford...

It was only a few miles to our coffee stop at Whilton Marina.






Today's refreshment was Sticky Toffee pudding and custard, plus a black coffee... Tasty! 

We sat and chatted for 15 or 20 mins by the narrowboats but were pestered by hundreds of little black flies so we decided to head for home via Nobottle and Duston then back to cycle paths to get us south of the town and back to my house.
While pedalling along Nobottle Road, we were buzzed by a massive military turboprop aeroplane!! No idea what it was, and sadly I didn't not have time to grab a photo.. Darn thing was only about 100' off the ground!!






A great 50 miles in sunny weather with just a tad of breeze to cool us down.

https://www.strava.com/activities/342315044


----------



## BSRU (10 Jul 2015)

A very good 102km ride this morning with 1120m of going up.
Felt good the whole ride and managed to beat my personal best on a cat 3 climb even though I rode it after almost 80km.

Certainly a very good day to be out and about.















Now time to recover with a short walk to the cake shop.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> 35 miles on my Brompton through the lanes in Oxford. It was a beautiful morning; lovely sun which seems to ease my joints. The Brompton is getting more comfortable by the ride and is real fun on the downhills. I love cycling in Oxford: on my way out to NCN51 I saw several 90 year old dons on bikes, a guy on a super-fast Cervelo TT machine and a very fat man riding with an even fatter English bulldog in the basket on the front of his bike.
> 
> I went through Kiddlington, Bletchingdon, Kirtlington, past the Oxford polo club, Chesterton and back to Weston, Islip, Elsfield and then took a detour to Wood Eaton, which is such a beautiful village. It's almost as though it hasn't changed in 200 years. It's not quite Hardy country but it could be:
> 
> ...



I know that area very well.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2015)

40.04 Miles today, my Three (actually two) Hills challenge. Set of along the A417 to Streatley up Streatley Hill which is bugger of a climb, the gradient steepens as you pass a side street on the left (The Coombe) then is made difficult by the fact that road seems to steepen as you climb up to the summit with the steepest sections at an approximate 16% gradient, length – 1.3km height Gain – 125 metres, I don't know for certain but I think it's harder than Leith Hill in Surrey. Then a nice ride round the country lanes to Pangbourne, Tidmarsh, then up Sulham Hill, which doesn't look much but it takes some getting up, then a return journey to Pangbourne with the intention of going up Whitchurch hill, but it was blocked by some little fat twit (with whom I'd had a barney with at the toll bridge a few minutes earlier) that managed to jack-knife his very large Winnebago & trailer at the bottom of the hill (i laughed....just a little bit). I wasn't bothered, I've been up that hill many times, I know I can do it. I turned around and went to Goring the flat way, had a bacon sandwhich, with HP sauce in the cafe (please note @PeteXXX ), and came back home via Cholsey, South Moreton and West Hagbourne. A lovely ride, a bit windy in places






Wittenham Clumps in the distance.






Didcot cooling towers





Stokenchurch, somewhere over there in the far distance.


----------



## Saluki (10 Jul 2015)

Quicky in the sun today. Actually not that quick, we averaged 10mph.
We got on our CX bikes, rode up the Marriotts Way to Whitwell Station and had coffee & Cake. Then we rode back again. 
We got about half way back and saw a nice American young man having a breather - we'd seen him twice on the trip. He looked very tired. He'd been given a Carrerra Subway by a friend of the family and he was getting used to cycling for the first time since pre-teenage years. He looked about 22 or 23.
He said that he was going as far as Drayton but wasn't sure he had the energy. We said to ride with us and he chatted happily about getting his NI number, looking for a job and moving to Norfolk last month, for the next 6 miles. We then said "Drayton, here you are then". He was astonished that the trip went so fast. Bless him. We told him about CC.

23.3 miles at 10mph average. Slower on way home than out as we were full of cake.


----------



## Jon George (10 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Slower on way home than out as we were full of cake.


----------



## Jon George (10 Jul 2015)

A short 10 miler to check out a replacement cassette on #1.

This out near Levington.






And this near Nacton.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jul 2015)

More nice commuting weather  and the wind isn't too bad. I took a slightly longer route to work (but not as long as yesterday) through The Quarry and along the riverside. Unfortunately there was a rider down on the towpath at Castlefields. She was being attended to by a group of passers by and was able to talk to the emergency services herself so not _very _bad and after checking and being told there wasn't anything I could help with I pressed on feeling subdued. (The adjustable stem on her bike had snapped off at the pivot - don't know if that was the cause of or damage from the crash). The rest of the ride was better but not quick as the paths were busy with quite a few people out walking and cycling.

It was my work experience lad's last day today - don't know where the fortnight went. He's done really well with all the tasks set and it's nice that he's stayed attentive and enthusiastic throughout despite it being rather a slow time for us. He'll do well in the future I think.

The ride home was along my longer route (mostly cycleway seemed like a good idea on a Friday afternoon) but I decided on a whim to avoid the dullest bit and extend it a bit further and was very glad that I did as I met a chap with a recumbent trike (a very rare sight round here) and had a nice long chat.

24 miles for the day at 13.7 mph average bringing me up to 209 miles for the last seven days. Been a while since my last 200+ mile week.

Sorry, no photos today.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

Went for a hilly ride on the Brendon Hills and Exmoor today. I'll regret it when the alarm goes off at 4am. But the views were incredible, especially on the long climb up Sticklepath. I've been down it a few times but this was my first ascent. I'm glad I only quickly scanned the map before plotting the route as there were more chevrons than I was expecting. Didn't topple over sideways, though, which was a bit of a worry at times. Also failed to stop to take any photos, even when it (briefly) flattened out or dropped down a bit (just to be cruel) as I knew if I stopped, I might not get started again! Still, now I've done it in on go, I'll be able to stop next time to admire the scenery.

Took this photo on the domesticated slopes of Exmoor a bit later on:












Exmoor



__ coffeejo
__ 10 Jul 2015



10 July 2015




49 miles, 3714 feet of climbing (I think that 1400+ of those were on Sticklepath!) and a top speed of 44.2 mph on one of the descents.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jul 2015)

Summer visited Shropshire for 1 day and so it was a warm evening ride for me, getting my 50k ride for the month in, as it's a busy rest of month and so may be my only chance of a longish ride.

Glorious sunshine as I set off, but sill a gusty wind about. This really is the year of the wind 

I took the cycle paths out of Town and joined the very busy road out through Four Crosses, Bicton and Montford Bridge, where there seemed even more traffic than normal, probably avoiding the busy roundabouts on the A5 bypass that carries loads of holiday traffic to North Wales at this time of the year. All well behaved though.

I branched off at Montford Bridge onto the lanes to Shrawardine Pentre and Royal Hill, before taking the shortcut that @Rickshaw Phil had shown me, down to Crosslanes. What was apparent was that there has been an outbreak of Surface Dressing on roads in Shropshire this week. My trip out on the cycle paths in Shrewsbury was alongside newly dressed roads, avoiding the odd chipping that flew towards me and about half the lanes I went onto had also been done. Why?! 

At Crosslanes I went onto some new territory up to a small hamlet called Argoed, before arriving in Kinnerley and Dovaston. I then turned in the direction of Kinton, thinking to myself that the lanes looked different to the 1st time I'd used them in May. As I arrived at the junction I wanted, I found there was a good reason for that, I'd turned off the Dovaston road 1 junction earlier than intended and come from the other direction . 

I climbed up to Kinton, where the clouds had gathered and were starting to look very threatening. I had washing out and so was hoping the rain would stay away until I got home.

From Kinton I dropped down to Felton Butler and then retraced my steps back to the busy road into Shrewsbury. There is a long climb up here and still a lot of traffic about, who unfortunately had left their brains behind this time, with numerous close passes, fast passes and 1 chap giving me a wide berth but almost wiping out someone waiting to turn right from the opposite direction in Bicton 

I arrived home, still dry and got the washing in before it started to rain!

32.6 miles at 12 mph avg


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jul 2015)

170 odd miles today, beautiful weather, superb ride, loads of PRs, all done on the new Triban 520, what a bike .

https://www.strava.com/activities/343309157


----------



## jhawk (11 Jul 2015)

Not today's ride, but yesterday's instead!

Many kilometers, lots of hills, a great ride until I reached that dirt 'road' I was telling you all about. I actually tried two other ways to get to my host's place, all failed miserably. Finally I settled on the long way round and the dirt 'road'. I ended up having to get off and push for the majority of it.

The ride started out well enough. Stopped off to pick up some granola bars in town before heading out.

Crossing the Mundleville Bridge...





Next came the covered bridge. The province used to be full of these bridges. Unfortunately, due to arson, or falling into disrepair, they are starting to dwindle.






Riding through the quiet country lanes of Targetville and Brown's Yard was a stark reminder of the beauty of New Brunswick that oft goes unnoticed.

View attachment 95751


Edited for continuation. 

I ended up having to re-adjust my route twice before finally taking the correct, albeit longer route. First road I tried to go down - impossible, dirt and sand-filled for the most part. Second road - loose gravel and big rocks - 'You'll never make it without doing some serious damage to your bike', I thought. So doubled back again to finally take a longer route which brought me all the way around in behind where I wanted to go, so I put in a further few kilometres than I had planned. But all of that would later seem insignificant...

Because - for a solid hour, I ended up having to push the bike through this:











After the hour of slogging down that dirt track, I finally came to my host's house. Man, what a view. Rewarded for all that hard work.








I also found this poster inside her house, which I thought was very inspiring!






After a cosy, but slightly cold night's sleep in the hammock, I woke up at 5:30AM. I've no idea why. 

Was treated first to this view from the window...






And then to a glorious sunrise at around 6:30.






Finally, this is my full route. 







Tomorrow, I ride home!


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jul 2015)

Just a short hop to loosen the legs today.











https://www.strava.com/activities/343574358


----------



## Simontm (11 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> 170 odd miles today, beautiful weather, superb ride, loads of PRs, all done on the new Triban 520, what a bike .
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/343309157
> 
> ...


That pub looks familiar..where is it?


----------



## Simontm (11 Jul 2015)

Just a 57 miler today, the Surrey section again.
Bit warm and this is the first time I've done this section at the weekend, bit busy innit?
Passed a bloke on a Bianchi at the lights at West Byfleet, purely because he had difficulty in clipping in but he appeared to take a bit of offence to that and tried to catch up with me. The next thing I know he's popped down Oakcroft Road whilst I've gone on to Coldharbour.
After passing him for a second time past the Wey Bridge  I have a tail all the way to Clandon where I pulled over to have a bite of flapjack. Saw him ahead on the Epsom Road and thought "shall I reel him in again?" But decided to save my legs 
Stopped for a pic at the bottom of Leith Hill


Then did an agonising climb - my legs have been stiffed all week so definitely a rest day tomorrow.
Stopped at the cafe entrance to make a bottle up and have a banana and to pick up my lung which I coughed up somewhere 
Watched others climb up and said to a bloke in a 2014 Ride London top "it's the downs I can do." Bless him, he gave me encouragement about how near to the top I was  when I bombed past him the other side, I said "I told you I was better downhill"  said to another bloke enjoying the decent how much I hated the final ramp and I don't think he believed me until,I slowed to 9mph 
Up Box Hill and as I said first weekend trip, boy that's busy




Then off again. By the way any cyclist wondering about the big bloke on the diverge seemingly having a fit on Headley Common, that was because a wasp banged into my arm, somehow got stuck and was giving me multiple stings. Bizarrely the haven't come up but I get the occasional jolt on my nerves. 
Back through Oxshot and Esher then home. 
Even with the aching legs I did it in 4 hours and bizarrely 48 PBs, dunno how that happened.


----------



## LarryDuff (11 Jul 2015)

37 miles this morning. Against a strong breeze on the way out. Legs still feeling a bit stiff and heavy from the gran fondo giro ditalia ni 3 weeks ago.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jul 2015)

Had a somewhat warm and frustrating 20 ish miles to the Mumbles and back. The National Cycle network seems to delight in unmarked dead ends, vanishing diversions and seven-sides-of-an-octogan detours...
Did get to see part of an airshow, which was nice. Fish and chips on the pier was good too!


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2015)

Today i got a monkey off my back.I went to Burnsall,the last three miles were not pretty,but after stopping off at The Craven Arms for a pint of Cola,i got there.A couple of sarnies two coffees one and half hour stop.in the beautiful sunshine.I set off for home,and thanks to the undulations being in my favour i flew into Otley.Where i had two lattes at my favourite cafe.Then i made my way home.60 miles.Longest ride in over a year.


----------



## Saluki (11 Jul 2015)

We went there ^^
We started off up the Marriotts Way and stopped off 11 miles in at Whitwell Station for coffee and cake (coffee cake for me, carrot cake for Hubster). We were there for about 20 minutes, chatting with a couple of elderly chaps who used to cycle but have had hip replacements so now can't. They are thinking recumberating might be the way to go. Good on them.
We nipped across Reepham, rather than riding around the loop today and then picked the Marriotts back up at Reepham Station Cafe (we don't use that, it's very very expensive) and got pedalling. It all gets a bit narrow at Cawston



But we kicked on as DCI Barnaby is based at Cawston and we didn't want to take the risk of being murdered, cycling being a niche hobby and being in the vicinity of some woods. The way seems to have sustained a bit of storm damage as it was more rutted than the last time we rode it. I'm sure I've loosened a few fillings. We stopped a couple of times to get proper feeling back into our hands.
Phew, Cawston behind us and we were heading nicely to Aylsham, where we stopped at Tesco and bought water to top our bidons up and some Calippo Minis. Put a couple in my bidon for nice orangy cold water. Well 1 1/2 as I ate half of one.

From here we picked up the Bure Valley Railway Path - just over the road and opposite Tesco so we had about 40 yards of tarmac to cover. Gorgeous. Then back on the rough stuff (to any proper, hard core MTBers out there, I apologise as you have proper rough stuff, this is rough stuff in comparison to nice, smooth tarmac)

Hubster waiting for a train



Me waiting for a train



Train called John of Gaunt, for those into that sort of thing. We waved at the grockles on board.




We ran out of path at Wroxham, battled through the tourists and on to Salhouse and stopped at the Bell PH for a coke and Hubster had a bag of Salt & Vinegar 
From there we headed back to Norwich via Plumstead Road, so a nice 5 miles or so before stopping at the Norwich Puppet Theatre to stroke their guest.




There were more dragons but I am off Dragon Hunting tomorrow, after guitar lesson (different teacher  same school)
I am going to put all the dragon pics up on my cycling blog as I am sure that CCers really don't want to see pics of our bikes alongside 80+ GoGo Dragons as a ride report.

42.21 miles in 3 hrs 45 mins (riding time) so 11.25mph or so. 28 miles of which was off road, hence taking the CXs. Roadies tomorrow. Bliss.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2015)

Man this thread is so different to the Beginners Show Us Your Progress thread! "Just did a short 57 mile ride...."



@Racing roadkill - That 170 mile ride was truly epic. Love the fun pics too, brought a chuckle!

My ride was far more modest, am trying to keep the long rides down with just 3 weeks to RideLondon to go. A 30 miler a week will probably do me fine right now.

With that in mind, did the Superhighway tour into town, round to Bucks Palace, down to Battersea Park Road where my cycling bud spotted a cyclecafe....







So a quick stop for cake and tea, had a look around the shop and spotted a fatboy called "Bonkers" on special offer for £650 (ex demo)...












While outside looking for an ATM, I also spotted a different kind of vehicle...











Over to Richmond Park via The Priory and was hit by a gale force headwind on Sawyers Hill. Every.Time.

Ice cream and tea at Pen Ponds cafe...






Traffic was rubbish, lights went red at every opportunity, wind turned round constantly all day so it was always in my face, but it was sunny, warm and 36 miles on the clock so all good!

https://app.strava.com/activities/343788905


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2015)

Nomadski i have a photo of a very similar sports car today.Pictures later,it's tea time and i am making it.No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jul 2015)

I rolled into Cambridge at a leisurely pace this morning to meet @MisterStan , @Stephen C ........ and lo and behold @robjh !
We looked the very picture of lethargy and I think we could have happily sat on Kings wall all day and watch the world go by. Eventually we go on our way and left town via the Coton cycle path. We crossed Madingley rd and headed for Madingley village. From there we went on the roller coaster Long Rd to Comberton.
This was just my convoluted route to get to Chapel Hill in Haslingfield without going on busy roads. Up and over the hill, a skinny young thing on a TT bike whizzed by. We followed the smoke trail he'd left through Orwell.
"A hill or hills?" Was the question....
Non committal mumbles was the reply.
Hills it is then. We turned for Old Wimpole where a young lady was training up an even younger shire horse. At the top of the hill we stopped at the very well appointed rest room for a comfort break, then a short spell on the A1198, like nessies back! We turned right at the roundabout and went along until we made a right turn for Hatley......

At this point we stopped to check that we had the defibrillator, oxygen and put the air ambulance on standby cos up ahead was a 10% hill. You may laugh you people with your Yorkshires, Devons and Highlands etc, but this was a very serious undertaking for us! You'll all be glad to know that we all crested the hill like it was a ripple in a duvet, we're real men!

After this exertion we stopped at Waresley garden centre for light refreshments before heading back to town. Through Great Gransden we went when all of a sudden Rob yelled "stop lads!"
Well, what could it be? Had his gentlemen bits got caught in his chain? Had he spotted his great aunt Maude? Had he seen a bevy of scantily clad super models?


No.





Courgettes 50p each. Who could resist that?
We rolled back to town for various flavours of ice cream and then went our separate ways, one lives North, one South, one East and me to the west of town.
I was on just about 60 miles and I thought I'd do my July century.
I ended up at Gamlingay which was our furthest point in the morning, but I used a slightly different route. I did this as I could ride back with a tail wind.
There is an ordinary old grass verge in Gamlingay...








Brim full with wild flowers. Whoever is responsible is a hero!
I'd bought a pack of wine gums to give myself a treat and I was really enjoying them, but why is it, your going to eat it any way, and it makes NO difference, but you HAVE to look to see what colour it is before you eat it?

I knew that I had one wine gum left....... And I saved it until Kingston. As I rode past the church I caved in, I reached into my jersey pocket..... What's it going to be?
A black one!!!!!!! It doesn't get any better! I lobbed it in, bit down and felt the crown drop onto my tongue. Oh bugger! That went in my jersey pocket.

And home. 100.5 miles. I can't be king of the mountain as I've lost my crown.....

A good day!

http://www.strava.com/activities/343840356


Edit- having just read @Nomadski I forgot to say that we saw a purple Messerschmidt bubble car, the fella driving had a matching colour sweat shirt, cool or what?


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> That pub looks familiar..where is it?


White horse, Parsons Green.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Man this thread is so different to the Beginners Show Us Your Progress thread! "Just did a short 57 mile ride...."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They all count, it isn't quantity, it's quality that makes them.


----------



## Simontm (11 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> White horse, Parsons Green.


That's the one!


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> That's the one!


The finest Pilsner urquell ever, unpasteurised, and from the tank. Not to mention the scotch eggs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2015)

9.3 miles my ride this day, Fuji finally back on its feet and feeling better, now with trekking bars and thumb shifters, which may also be applied to another project waiting in que as I like thumb shifters a great deal. I went through the countryside, my ride punctuated by light rain, which then turned into moderate rain, and a downpour hit just as I got in the garage. Still in all, a very wet and enjoyable ride, though I would not have cared for riding in the downpour much, I'll warrant. Calm winds and 22C or 72 F.


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2015)

Burnsall a wonderful ride today.I still can do 60 miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2015)

July imperial century done today, just over 111 miles in total. Left the house just after 5am and didn't see anyone for the first 20 odd miles, but then saw loads of cyclists out and about.

Came across one cyclist who had a puncture and was walking home, I offered to give him a tube but he declined.

For once I took a photo, this is the King Lear Lake in Watermead Park






https://www.strava.com/activities/343637693


----------



## Stephen C (11 Jul 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I rolled into Cambridge at a leisurely pace this morning to meet @MisterStan , @Stephen C ........ and lo and behold @robjh !
> We looked the very picture of lethargy and I think we could have happily sat on Kings wall all day and watch the world go by. Eventually we go on our way and left town via the Coton cycle path. We crossed Madingley rd and headed for Madingley village. From there we went on the roller coaster Long Rd to Comberton.
> This was just my convoluted route to get to Chapel Hill in Haslingfield without going on busy roads. Up and over the hill, a skinny young thing on a TT bike whizzed by. We followed the smoke trail he'd left through Orwell.
> "A hill or hills?" Was the question....
> ...


An excellent write up of an excellent ride, I totalled 83 miles by the time I got home, with the added bonus of a variety of planes circling close to Duxford.

Next time remind me to put more sun cream on, although it's all working towards the cultivation of some good tan lines:


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Jul 2015)

Just commuting today, trying to take it easy after thursdays ride. Took the long way back home as usual, which was fine, but wow some wind had picked up during the day! Other than a few spits of rain, it was a very nice 15 miles cruise home.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jul 2015)

postman said:


> Burnsall a wonderful ride today.I still can do 60 miles.




Craven Arms is, or was completely wonderful!


----------



## Mike_P (11 Jul 2015)

Plans to head deeper into the Vale of York today failed when upon joining a section of NCN67 the bike decided to protest with the front derailleur seemingly rotating slightly so that I could not change onto the middle gearwheel. This was actually a normal road section of NCN67 but I assume the bike is getting sensitive to that NCN. Anyway managed to fix it enough to continue on a shorter route and the bike no doubt was glad to see NCN67 turn left as I carried straight on in the village of Markington.





Further on in the village of Bishop Monkton NCN688 was joined, which is part of the Way of Roses Cycle route. Just creeping into the right side of this picture is a track which passes through a ford. The road network in the village means there is no real need to use it but nevertheless it featured in an episode of Inspector Frost




A large part NCN688 east from here is along a single track road with passing places. The drivers of these two cars gave me a friendly wave for waiting in one such passing place having had to squeeze past the cyclist further down the road.




The next village is Roecliffe which features a large village green and this well tree lined approach




Reaching Boroughbridge I decided to call the eastward adventure to a halt and headed towards Knaresborough. Due to a triathlon resulting in road closures I ended spending too much time on a twisty undulating fast A road but safely reached the pleasant surroundings of the River Nidd. Like all good viaducts todays Knaresborough viaduct is the second, the first collapsed when almost complete in 1848 and this one was finished three years later.




Continuing the railway theme in the eastern suburbs of Harrogate a cycle track runs in a north westerly direction along the alignment of the original Leeds to Ripon railway before trains ran through Harrogate.




This cycle track has those annoying V barriers at it southern end and at a point along its length. At the northern end it joins......NCN67, which was quickly left before the bike could throw any more wobbles!


----------



## Donger (11 Jul 2015)

An eventful audax today .... my latest round of the "Metric century a Month Challenge". Turned up for the "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax from a village near Tewkesbury to find that all my laborious conversion of the route sheet into miles was in vain, as there were last minute route changes to the 101km event, and it was now 103.6km. Still, at least I had an actual map to fall back on in my oldschool flatnav.

The start was disrupted by the arrival of a mad woman in a Range Rover. Faced with a village hall that had been pre-booked months ago and a car park jammed full of cars and about 50 cyclists being given their pre-ride briefing, she just sat there, half way through the gate. Then, without any warning (or even asking to be let in), she just suddenly drove forward straight into one of the cyclists, shoving him off his bike and forcing his bike under her car. Then followed an expletive-laden tirade apparently against all cyclists. Someone said they could smell drink on her breath, and tried to take her keys off her, resulting in a further assault with fists. Unbelievably, it was _her_ who called the police. By the time we got back six hours later, she had only just left, having wasted six hours of police time. Surprisingly, as it happened on private land, they didn't breathalyse her. As I was loading my bike back on my car at the end, a couple of other riders reported that she was back again, now driving a different car, and forcing cyclists off the road just down the lane.. ..... What an ABSOLUTE WACK JOB!

The ride itself was a pleasure. 27 miles from Bushley (near Tewkesbury) to the Dean Heritage Centre at Soudley in the middle of the Forest of Dean, followed by an 18 mile trip over to the Weston's cider factory at Much Marcle (with magnificent views of the Malverns to one side and the Welsh mountains to the other) and another remarkably flat 18 mile return leg that picked its way through the hills brilliantly with hardly a climb. Had the pleasure of being accompanied round by a decent guy called Bernie from Chipping Sodbury and, in the latter stages, by a fellow Cyclechatter called @Banjo who i was also pleased to meet. Unfortunately Bernie clattered to the ground at the Dean Heritage Centre, giving everyone a bit of a scare. I stayed with him for 15 minutes until the first aiders were happy for him to continue, and then we finished the ride together. He had a battered and bleeding elbow, but otherwise seemed in better shape than me for the rest of the ride, as I started to cramp up a little at the 37 mile mark. Fortunately that came to nothing and we both posted a time of 6 hrs 5 mins for 103.6km - not bad including a 15 minute injury delay and 2 decent cafe breaks. I'm happy with that.






Feeling good now I'm 7 down and 5 to go in this challenge, and I've got another of these....




@maltloaf, from my club is also still keeping going with the challenge, but I'll bet you he does his July ride on the 31st as he seems to thrive on deadlines. Somehow I don't think I'll make the club ride twith @Dark46 etc tomorrow. Aching like never before.
Cheers, everyone. _Donger_


----------



## gavgav (11 Jul 2015)

Donger said:


> An eventful audax today .... my latest round of the "Metric century a Month Challenge". Turned up for the "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax from a village near Tewkesbury to find that all my laborious conversions of the route sheet into miles was in vain, as there were last minute route changes to the 101km event, and it was now 103.6km. Still, at least I had an actual map to fall back on in my oldschool flatnav.
> 
> The start was disrupted by the arrival of a mad woman in a Range Rover. Faced with a village hall that had been pre-booked months ago and a car park jammed full of cars and about 50 cyclists being given their pre-ride briefing, she just sat there, half way through the gate. Then, without any warning (or even asking to be let in), she just suddenly drove forward straight into one of the cyclists, shoving him off his bike and forcing his bike under her car. Then followed an expletive-laden tirade apparently against all cyclists. Someone said they could smell drink on her breath, and tried to take her keys off her, resulting in a further assault with fists. Unbelievably, it was _her_ who called the police. By the time we got back six hours later, she had only just left, having wasted six hours of police time. Surprisingly, as it happened on private land, they didn't breathalyse her. As I was loading my bike back on my car at the end, a couple of other riders reported that she was back again, now driving a different car, and forcing cyclists off the road just down the lane.. ..... What an ABSOLUTE WACK JOB!
> 
> ...


Sounds like she needs locking up a bit sharpish!!


----------



## Banjo (11 Jul 2015)

Pleasure to meet you Donger. What a great ride. Apart from the witch in the Range Rover best day out on the bike I have had for ages.


----------



## Nomadski (11 Jul 2015)

@Mike_P - There used to be an amazing Steakhouse just along there where you were near the Boroughbridge viaduct, but I'm going back many, many years now!


----------



## robjh (12 Jul 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I rolled into Cambridge at a leisurely pace this morning to meet @MisterStan , @Stephen C ........ and lo and behold @robjh !
> We looked the very picture of lethargy and I think we could have happily sat on Kings wall all day and watch the world go by. Eventually we go on our way and left town via the Coton cycle path. We crossed Madingley rd and headed for Madingley village. From there we went on the roller coaster Long Rd to Comberton.
> This was just my convoluted route to get to Chapel Hill in Haslingfield without going on busy roads. Up and over the hill, a skinny young thing on a TT bike whizzed by. We followed the smoke trail he'd left through Orwell.
> "A hill or hills?" Was the question....
> ...



As @Dave 123 says, a very good ride. I'd been hinting for a couple of days that I might be free for this ride, but come this morning I thought 'in for a penny etc', so despite nursing a tender head from an enjoyable Friday night I rocked up to King's Parade at 9 am. as arranged. Along with Dave and @Stephen C who I met in Cambridge last September, I got to meet a new CC face in the shape of @MisterStan.
Dave showed me some roads I didn't know to the west of Cambridge - I'm used to dashing through on clubruns but have rarely explored the smaller roads inbetween - and found some of the few decent hills in the area, of which the road through the Wimpole estate was the most memorable. In this vertically challenged region you have to cherish every incline that you have.
Not content with the roadside courgette stop I finished the day with a bit of food shopping on Mill Road, Cambridge, and was then buzzed by a WW2 bomber on my way back to Duxford. We take these things in our stride round here. I clocked up 72 miles in all.


----------



## vernon (12 Jul 2015)

Starting at the crest of Sherman Pass in the Cascade Mountaintains, I freewheeled downhill for twelve and a half miles stopping at eleven miles to explore a historical site of pre WWII job creation in the Washington forests. I continued on to Colville and headed for a cyclist only hostel whose fees are by donation. I met an interesting pensioner at a super market who shared her life story with me - a very precious twenty minutes. Three miles from the hostel a pick up truck stopped and its driver insisted on ferrying me to the hostel because it was uphill most of the way. I shivered today because the temperature has dropped from 106°F to 77°F.












A leisurely and rewarding forty miles.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2015)

nice early morning ride that i had hoped would be my first ride on the Peugoet 531 pro i picked up last week that i got back from lbs yesterday , but seeing as we had a bit of rain overnight i opted for the Aende Tourer as that has guards fitted .
Normal 20 mile loop that takes in a bridge crossing the A45 dual carriageway where there was a 50 mile time trial going along so stood and watched the first 6 riders go along and past .
Rest of the ride was nice with a good mix of head and tail winds , even had to roll my trousers up at one point as my legs were getting a bit warm and sweaty .

Enjoy your day guys and gals


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Craven Arms is, or was completely wonderful!




It was incredible inside.So old fashioned,just like pubs used to be.It was packed outside when i passed it on my return journey.They were turning people away,they had a Wedding do later that afternoon.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jul 2015)

postman said:


> It was incredible inside.So old fashioned,just like pubs used to be.It was packed outside when i passed it on my return journey.They were turning people away,they had a Wedding do later that afternoon.
> View attachment 95874



Did you get to see the crucial barn out the back? It's only a few years old, but fantastic.
If I went there again I'd have to start drinking again as their beer is fairly special too!


----------



## Simontm (12 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> They all count, it isn't quantity, it's quality that makes them.


Tbh this is because of Ride London. Quite happily go back to 30-odd miles afterwards


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Tbh this is because of Ride London. Quite happily go back to 30-odd miles afterwards



I tend to find if it's a good ride, after 30 miles I generally feel like I should have stayed out longer. I know my cycling buddy finds the 30-40 mile mark pretty much perfect, I feel the most satisfaction after 50-60 mile rides.

My issue is finding new routes, I really enjoy riding when I'm seeing something new, something different. I think I have worn out the Kingston to Newlands Corner section of the RL route to the point of boredom!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2015)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass. Got absolutely drenched in what can only be described as a cloud burst, for five minutes or so it was torrential. By the time we got home we were both nice and dry apart from our feet. 

29 miles for the ride took me to 597 miles for the week. So when we got home I nipped to Sainsburys to make my first ever 600 mile week


----------



## Simontm (12 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I tend to find if it's a good ride, after 30 miles I generally feel like I should have stayed out longer. I know my cycling buddy finds the 30-40 mile mark pretty much perfect, I feel the most satisfaction after 50-60 mile rides.
> 
> My issue is finding new routes, I really enjoy riding when I'm seeing something new, something different. I think I have worn out the Kingston to Newlands Corner section of the RL route to the point of boredom!


The same for me. Think that's why I headed out to Amersham last week and Guildford, just for variety. Also crowds. Much prefer the Hampton Court through Surrey route when I have Toil days. Not too many people head out towards Windsor either which is weird. Past Staines, it's a nice ride.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2015)

54 miles the journey Desford, Tropical Bird Land, the destination. Who ordered strong winds and April showers for July? I was a tad damp by the time I got to the Cafe, though I'd been having fun flying along with the tail wind, the ride home wasn't as much fun, just a slow slog into the wind most of the way home, though it didn't rain. It was also my second ride on my new Eastway, 











so far I've been impressed with it, last night I raised the saddle a couple of mm and now seem to have the set up about right, I also fettled the front changer, I changed the chain rings and didn't get the set up right at first, its been ages since I fettled a front changer, I've now got it sorted and its working well, I'm enjoying the 46/38 on the front with the 11-28 on the back. My route was my usual one out of Coventry through Wood End to Shilton, Withybrook and Monks Kirby. Turned left in Monks Kirby and Headed through Claybrooke Pava, Frolesworth, Broughton Ashby, Sutton In The Elms, Croft and Thurlaston then onto Desford. My route back took me down to Kirby Mallory then across to Sutton Chaney past the Bosworth Battle Field and through Shenton across the A444 to Atterton and on through Witherley to Mancetter, then up Purley Chase and onto Ansley, Astley then through Keresley and into Coventry. It wasn't the nicest ride I've done but I enjoyed riding the new bike.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> The same for me. Think that's why I headed out to Amersham last week and Guildford, just for variety. Also crowds. Much prefer the Hampton Court through Surrey route when I have Toil days. Not too many people head out towards Windsor either which is weird. Past Staines, it's a nice ride.



Have you done a route on Strava from Hampton Court through to Windsor? Wouldnt mind a gander to maybe make a route for myself.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/344545882

Another imperial ton. It's just a pity Garmin thinks Brighton (where I wanted to go) is somewhere near Midhurst. 

















Ah well.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2015)

Gears fixed (hopefully) so a 20 mile toil up and down hill with seemingly three quarters of it into the wind (forecast said light winds!) so the gears got well worked out.
Following on the railway related comments in my last postings heres a train, of sorts!




Stumbled across one of the worlds shortest cycle tracks, its sole purpose seems to be divert cyclists away from what would be a pinch point in vehicular flows due to the pedestrian crossing.




It is however part of the way up a 1/2 mile 86ft climb with a gradient thereabouts of 6.7% so having to give way at its end is pretty awkward.


----------



## Simontm (12 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Have you done a route on Strava from Hampton Court through to Windsor? Wouldnt mind a gander to maybe make a route for myself.


Here's a couple I use, one's bit more of a workout than the other. 


This is the hilly one 



And this is the flatter one with a return via the towpaths


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> I tend to find if it's a good ride, after 30 miles I generally feel like I should have stayed out longer. I know my cycling buddy finds the 30-40 mile mark pretty much perfect, I feel the most satisfaction after 50-60 mile rides.
> 
> My issue is finding new routes, I really enjoy riding when I'm seeing something new, something different. I think I have worn out the Kingston to Newlands Corner section of the RL route to the point of boredom!



I often find that as well.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jul 2015)

I didn't get chance to post my ride yesterday, so I'm going to post that along with my ride from today. I hope no-one minds... 

Saturday: Second time out on the Road Comp and my first 'proper' ride on it for me. Still feels so blooming fast 
Warmed up on a quick circuit near home still having to watch my knees, then headed out towards Scholes, continued on to Barwick-in-Elmet and then carried on to Aberford. The bike was performing really well and I had a bit more time than I thought I might have had, so I carried on to Lotherton Hall. Took five minutes there (and a photo), before reversing the route home, where someone had sneaked in a bit more uphill than I remembered, along with a headwind that curtailed my speed on the flat / downhill bits, let alone the uphill sections ...
Still 17.13 miles at an average of 13.2 mph was pleasing enough.







Then today I wasn't really planning on going out, given a combination of a rubbish weather forecast and being at a barbecue yesterday evening. However after a light breakfast at the local cafe  the sun was out so I thought what the heck and got the MX Sport hybrid out for a largely off road blast.
Up Wood lane to Scholes passing over the route of the former Leeds-Wetherby railway line (wasn't there talk of re-opening this as a NCN route a few years ago?), then a quick ride down Main Street to the Coronation Tree and onto the bridleway at the delightfully named Bog Lane, which becomes Barrowby Lane. Passed a guy on an MTB heading in the opposite direction just before the still muddy uphill section, then a grin inducing blast down the hill to pick up the bridleway alongside Cock Beck and then across Garforth Golf course and out onto Ellis lane, heading for Long Lane.
I was in two minds here and nearly turned right to head towards Garforth and then back via NCN R66 through Thorp Park - but that would involve quite a bit of on road riding which I didn't fancy.
So instead I headed up NCN R66 towards Aberford - the first time I've taken this route in that direction. It was quite busy with a few joggers, dog walkers and other cyclists, including a couple of family outings. What a hoot that was. Had to slow a couple of times for other users, but what the heck, it's Sunday.
Got to Aberford and took 5 (and this photo - apologies for chopping part of the front wheel off, but i could barely see the screen on my phone in the sun) before reversing the above route as far as Barrowby Lane. The section of NCN R66 from Aberford through Parlington Woods to Long Lane never, ever fails to put a smile on my face - if you live nearby and haven't tried it go on, give it a try - all off road, mainly decent surfaces and there's even a curved (and supposedly haunted) tunnel to ride through!




At Barrowby Lane I turned left and headed up to Manston Lane before cutting back through Pendas Fields and then back home.
A total of 12.55 miles at 10.4 mph, but more importantly great fun. Now to watch the recorded MotoGP.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jul 2015)

Didnt feel like a club run so just went out this afternoon for a 29 mile blast .
Very nasty headwind and poor surface dressing at some points and it was a relief when i hit some smooth stuff with a tail wind, drafting a youth on a 50 cc chicken chaser for about a mile .
https://www.strava.com/activities/344628913/overview


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Jul 2015)

Another month & another sportive, this time it was the Wiggle Magnificat starting at Newbury racecourse in Berkshire so more new roads for me to explore!

With rain forecast I packed the car ready for all weathers, jacket, overshoes, gillet, mudguards, the lot & set off at 7am, after a rather large portion of porridge, for the venue, around 45 miles from home. Upon arrival at Newbury the weather was quite pleasant with no sign of rain so with pockets already loaded with food I decided to just take the gillet in my one free pocket, this however was later to prove a rather costly error on my part.

The route started straight forwardly enough, heading to the south & west of Newbury along mainly country roads & the first of just two real climbs was 10 miles in, near the village of Coombe with the second 10 miles later just after Vernham Dean, where I had actually been a couple weeks ago. But this was where the rain started, not heavy, but enough to make things a little unpleasant so it was on with the gillet, which in fairness was the right choice temperature wise.

Continuing south, it was down through the villages of Upper & Lower Chute, Abbots Anne & Red Rice towards Stockbridge with the rain still persisting but where a direction change to the east meant a tailwind was now in order for a while.

From there on it was series of little ups & downs, through Kings Worthy, Sutton Scotney & on to Whitchurch but there was to be another sting in the tail there as I picked up a rear puncture which meant a stop & tube change at the roadside. (why is it always the rear!!?)

Repairs done, the remaining 25 or so miles were probably done on a slightly under inflated tyre & the last 5 or so were back into a headwind but at least the rain finally stopped as we passed Greenham Common.

https://www.strava.com/activities/344553588

Apologies for the lack of photos but the onset of trench-foot meant I just wanted to get finished!!





The view from the highest point of todays ride, just before the rains came.





Todays venue, Newbury racecourse.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jul 2015)

A quick spin around the suburbs of Shrewsbury, battling against the wind as normal.

I'd been to my Great Aunt's 100th birthday party for the afternoon and I don't think 2 glasses of Prosecco and a Red Wine are the best preparation for a ride, but with some busy weekends coming up I need to get out whilst I can!

Began by taking the cycle paths up to Heathgates and then down to the River Severn, which was glistening fabulously in the sunshine, along the towpath into the Quarry park. There were loads of people walking, cycling, sunbathing and just enjoying the lovely Sunny afternoon.

I then climbed up through Porthill into Copthorne and Radbrook, before taking the lanes up through Nobold and into Meole Brace. I cut through Reabrook Nature Reserve into Beirut/Meole Estate, escaped with both wheels still intact and then headed back home having done 11.5 miles at 11.5mph avg. No prizes available for working out exactly how long I was out for


----------



## Pikey (12 Jul 2015)

Like the post above, this is more of a "your ride yesterday" posting after I got back from the arrive at 23:00, had a beer and it knocked me out after the days endeavours 

Did my first 300km Audax and longest ride yet, the Rough Diamond 300 and it was a blimmin nice day out (thanks @Banjo for the rundown after your DIY), the weather held until the end too.
Didn't take any pics of the pretty bits in Wales as I was mainly grovelling into the headwind and sulking about running out of water, but here is the route.





This came in the week I got a TT pb too, so I'm gonna go and finish the rest of those beers!


----------



## Jon George (12 Jul 2015)

Well, doesn't time just fly by when you're enjoying yourself? I went out for supposedly short pootle this morning and did 18 miles - by accident. Spent the afternoon in the pub - by intent. 

This out near Bucklesham.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2015)

Today I rode from home in Winterbourne to Barrow Gurney to meet a friend doing LEJOG.

We retraced my steps back to Ashton Court for a wonderful picnic laid on by her friends and family then headed out..now seven riders.. past Avonmouth across the Severn bridge. I went home at this point. 

Overall I did 52 miles. It was horribly wet in the morning but cleared up for the afternoon.


----------



## Spartak (12 Jul 2015)

Went on my club ride this morning. 
Starting in Chipping Sodbury as the clock tower struck 9 we headed out over both Sodbury & Inglestone Commons before reaching Thornbury where the heavy drizzle began & didn't stop for the rest of the ride 8-(

Onto the Severn Bridge where the strong SW wind was blowing the motorway spray our way. 

We stopped at Coffee #1 a favourite of our club - they serve fantastic coffee & great cakes. 






We didn't hang about returning home & I left those heading back to Sodbury at Tockington before tackling Fernhill & the flooded Swan Lane. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/344373131

Despite the conditions it was good to get out & enjoyed the wet 78 kms


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2015)

@Spartak I was heading back up Fernhill this afternoon, but did Perrinpit Lane rather than the dreaded Swan Lane. Horrible road, that !


----------



## Spartak (12 Jul 2015)

@Arjimlad 

I managed a PB on Swan Lane this morning 

But it is a 'orrible lane - although more direct for me ! And seeing as I was soaked through just wanted to get home.


----------



## Glow worm (12 Jul 2015)

Just a short 11 miler here today aftre the rain had cleared.







Swaffham Bulbeck Lode from the bridge.

Popped into the hide on Tubney Fen near Reach but not much about save for a lapwing and a couple of little egrets.

Looks like there'll be no turtle doves at Reach at all this year for the second summer running. You could normally guarantee them there. I fear though that's probably it for them there now. Same story almost everywhere sadly.






I've put a cheapo temporary kickstand on the bike (in action above near Swaffham Prior) as I was getting fed up with propping it up against walls etc. it does the job but is a bit unstable. Having the proper one put back next week once my LBS has drilled out a sheared bolt from the frame. I've only been a few days without a stand but missed it no end! 

Back to work tomorrow after a nice 2 week break. Dreading it!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Jul 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Craven Arms is, or was completely wonderful!


+1


----------



## Spartak (12 Jul 2015)

Pikey said:


> Like the post above, this is more of a "your ride yesterday" posting after I got back from the arrive at 23:00, had a beer and it knocked me out after the days endeavours
> 
> Did my first 300km Audax and longest ride yet, the Rough Diamond 300 and it was a blimmin nice day out (thanks @Banjo for the rundown after your DIY), the weather held until the end too.
> Didn't take any pics of the pretty bits in Wales as I was mainly grovelling into the headwind and sulking about running out of water, but here is the route.
> ...



Well done @Pikey 
Couple of my mates also rode & finished !


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Jul 2015)

After a fallow week last week it felt good to get back on two wheels again this weekend.

A quick spin to see my mum yesterday ensured everything was still in working order (like I might seize up or something). https://www.strava.com/activities/343652311

Today I went for something longer but familiar (no smutty punchlines please) so did an oft-ridden route of mine through Huddersfield to Holmfirth and back via New Mill. I tagged a length of the NCN66 on the end for good measure, where a couple with a pushchair let their parasol blow into my front wheel as I rode past. Grr. No harm done though. https://www.strava.com/activities/344413205

After spending last week feeling like a dog who's had his bowl moved, it was nice to ride out again.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2015)

Spartak said:


> @Arjimlad
> 
> I managed a PB on Swan Lane this morning
> 
> But it is a 'orrible lane - although more direct for me ! And seeing as I was soaked through just wanted to get home.



Saw that..I've put you a follower request on Strava. 3.15 my best time..used to use that road daily until I extended the commute.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2015)

Very hot today, so I just rode about the neighborhood on the Peugeot Shopper after fixing it it up for service in and around the neighborhood. I was thinking of commuting on it, but opted for the expedition tourer instead, as although I fit the bike, my feet are too large not to strike the ground inadvertently when pedaling, so short hops only. Gears(18) will be most welcome as well.
30C,85Fwinds SW 7,72%rel hum.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

Saturday's ride was one of three parts. It began with my alarm at 4 am, and then again at 4.05 am, at which point I thought I'd better get some coffee inside me before the pattern was repeated _ad nauseam_ and a new phone was required. The dog's used to me waking up at all hours of the night and not being able to go back to sleep, but she couldn't work it out this time and kept a suspicious eye on me from her bed until I took her out for a walk at five o'clock.













Early walk with the dog



__ coffeejo
__ 12 Jul 2015



11 July 2015





I intended to have breakfast before heading out at this early hour but my belly was not convinced so I had some extra coffee and put some unhealthy but convenient snack / "breakfast bar" type things in my saddle bag to tame the inevitable hunger rumbles en route. Leaving the dog to her breakfast, I was on the bike at 5.40 (only ten minutes late) and made my way out into the mostly-asleep world.

What can I say? I loved it. I've read accounts of other people's rides at the crack of dawn but never been motivated to give it a go myself until someone from my cycling group organised a ride around the Exe Estuary, starting in Topsham. The plan was to meet at 9 am, load the bikes onto the club's trailer and drive down for a 10 am start. I studied the map, checked the forecast and announced my plan to cycle the forty miles down and meet everyone else there, though I did mention the possibility of oversleeping in order to safeguard my space on the trailer!













Damp clouds interfering with the promised sunshine



__ coffeejo
__ 12 Jul 2015



11 July 2015





The forecast wasn't as friendly as promised with annoying drizzle for the first hour or so, and I stuck to the main roads since they were empty and, I assumed, would have a better surface, especially if the lanes were greasy from the damp. The better surface theory was soon disproved and a persistent headwind saw me hang a left and seek refuge on the smaller, less exposed roads. It was a wise choice as I got to stop for a snack in Uffculme just as the skies began to lighten and smile.













The bridge over the River Culm in Uffculme was the perfect place to stop for a 7am snack



__ coffeejo
__ 12 Jul 2015



11 July 2015





The next stretch on B roads took me far too close to the M5 and the constant drone of motorway traffic got very boring very fast, as did the appalling road surface. It was a relief when the paths of my route and the M5 diverged. The road surface didn't improve but at least I could hear the birds again. I stopped once more for another snack but didn't take any more photos as I was worried about being late. If I'd done the maths, I could have stopped a couple of dozen times as I ended up at the meeting place nearly an hour and a half early!

I reset the Garmin, attempted to order a bacon butty, enjoyed a coffee, wandered around for a bit and then sat in the sun posting on CC until the others arrived shortly before ten. Having nearly persuaded me that I would also have to cycle home as there wasn't enough room in the cars for me to have a lift back, we set off for our 25 mile ride. We took in the open countryside and fantastic views around Woodbury Common before dropping down into Exmouth, getting the ferry across the Exe, lunch at Powderham and then back to Topsham via Exeter Canal and Countess Wear.













Crossing the River Exe on the ferry



__ coffeejo
__ 12 Jul 2015



11 July 2015





After loading the bikes onto the trailer, we headed for home and once we'd thanked the drivers, went our separate ways. It was a five mile ride home for me and I felt every inch of it. I worked out that I'd done 180 miles in three days, which explained the complaints from my derrière, and after a brief pause at the village shop to get milk, got home eleven and a half hours after leaving. By the time I'd fussed, fed and fussed the dog, had a shower, devoured some food myself and collapsed onto a comfortable chair, Le Tour highlights had begun and I was able to watch them suffer with a real sense of satisfaction in my own accomplishments.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jul 2015)

Some rides to catch up on from the last few days as I've been a bit busy and our Imac died;new macbook pro in situ now though.

Oh and was away the first week-end in Bristol and Cardiff for the speedway GP;






First did a nice two part commute on Friday with a very nice stop at the Cafe Nero on Kings Parade for a 'free' coffee and a snack.











https://www.strava.com/activities/343128161


Saturday was a good club run with a bit extra added;

https://www.strava.com/activities/343669859

And back down to earth today with a wet Z2 commute in to work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/345007779

Did see a bit of wildlife along the cam pathway though,a large family of swans,couple of herons and what I'm sure was a tern diving in to the water and coming out with a fish!


----------



## Jon George (13 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> .


Love the pictures!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

Jon George said:


> Love the pictures!


Ooh, thank you!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jul 2015)

Around the block to test an Italian Bike Mirror I've installed on the road bike and also to test the headset tightening. 






One mile.

That's it.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Around the block to test an Italian Bike Mirror I've installed on the road bike and also to test the headset tightening.
> 
> View attachment 96046
> 
> ...


You are @potsy AICMFP.


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 Jul 2015)

Popped into town to the LBS for a spare set of MTB brake pads to take with me on tour. Went a new way and had a little detour on the way back. Got drizzled on part way through, but not for long 

4.5 miles


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> You are @potsy AICMFP.



eh?


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> eh?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobby_Lud


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobby_Lud



I know about Lobby Lud, what has that got to do with potsy whoever he is?


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> I know about Lobby Lud, what has that got to do with potsy whoever he is?


Bad joke at potsy's expense. Never mind.


----------



## Gareth C (13 Jul 2015)

With Ride London-Surrey 100 ever approaching, I figured I’d better get a representative ride in beforehand. Liz was booked in on a course at The Chrichton in Dumfries, and we had taken the opportunity of a long weekend in Scotland… but neglected to book any accommodation! Our “Plan B” was to stay at a mates place in Lesmahagow (even though she was in Portugal), and we had a lovely day up on the Friday, exploring Kirkcudbright.

On Saturday we landed in Dumfries at The Chrichton, Liz went to her course… and I set off to ride home to County Durham!

The first section along the B-road to Annan and on to Gretna was pan-flat, with a side/tailwind and went along at a rapid pace. Hopefully this will model the run out of London to the Surrey Hills. Gretna was too awful to stop, so just inside England I had a quick break to text Liz on progress and have a piece of her wonderful chocolate brownie.

Next was the flat but depressing section next to the motorway towards Carlisle. Fast, but only yards from the speeding traffic. Soon you turn left/east and head into rural backroads between Longtown and Brampton. This was not pan-flat, but not too far from it, and any downs would get you up the next up, if that makes sense. Absolutely beautiful scenery, and certainly somewhere I’d like to get back to.

Whereas the first section to Gretna had the Solway Firth off in the distance on the right, as I approached the Roman Wall at Gilsland, off in the distance on the right were the North Pennines, and the second half of the ride! Things looked set to get “a bit harder.”

Gilsland was a café stop to refuel, and on to Greenhead and Haltwhistle. Somewhere along the way an annoying knocking noise had developed on the bike. Hmmm, maybe time to get the bike serviced. Later on I spotted it was a broken spoke, and when going slowly up the hills the spoke was moving back and forth through the hole in the hub, making it sound like a dodgy bearing. Once this was wrapped around an adjacent spoke, all was quiet again.

Negotiating the railway line and A69 was a navigational challenge, and the first of the real hills. Crawling up Penmeller Common was painful, but the descent to Bearsbridge in the valley of the River West Allen was enjoyable. However, it was followed immediately by another climb up to Keenley where I stopped to text Liz an update. The descent to Allendale was well-earned, but with a short pull up from the river to the village hurting tired legs. This was probably my lowest ebb on the ride. I stopped for a shandy and crisps at the pub, and had there been any phone service would probably have arranged for Liz to pick me up here on her way back. However, no service, so onwards and upwards (literally) and a climb into the headwind to Allenheads.

On arriving at Allenheads, I knew I just had the brutal climb up to the border with County Durham, beside the ski tows and the highest point of the ride. I rode up after two guys on the coast-to-coast. We had a nice chat near the summit. Psychologically I knew the worst was over: what followed was now a long descent to Rookhope, Stanhope, and then down Weardale following the river (so generally downhill). This gave me a second wind and I was flying again.

From Stanhope I took the back road to Frosterley, where I was obliged to join the main road. This was the worst part of the ride, particularly the last climb up to the A68 where the only close passes of the day occurred.

Once at the A68, a right turn, and a mile down the road and I’m home! Just short of a hundred miles, beautiful weather, beautiful scenery, and hopefully ideal training for a few weeks when I head south for a trip into Surrey!





The following day I felt it would be wise to spin out my legs, so met up with Adam for a mountain biking trip into the forest. Why wouldn’t the aggressive climbs with short bursts of power be just the thing my legs needed after yesterday? Sure enough, it hurt, and the odd section was walked. However, the restorative powers of a roast beef lunch and shandy meant the second major cross-moor climb of the day was completed in better style than the first. Even managed to pick up a few Strava PBs on the red trail on the way back. Luckily Adam had been pushing it on his Saturday ride, so I didn’t even need to persuade him to skip “heart attack hill:” he even suggested it!

Next stop: getting that spoke fixed and an upcoming long weekend of mountain biking in the Lake District!


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jul 2015)

Just a quick week night blast from me today.

The sofa was getting increasingly comfortable, but after a day of grey, miserable rain the sun had come out so I decided to get the hybrid out and have a quick scoot around some old off road favourites.
Wood Lane to Scholes, down to the Coronation Tree then the off road mile down Bog Lane and Barrowby Lane through the woods (setting a PB shaving 3 seconds off my previous best) then along Manston Lane, through Pendas Fields and retrace my steps to home. 5.87 miles, average 11.1 mph 219ft gained and all in just over half an hour.
Even though I'd done much of this route yesterday, todays constant drizzle had made big chunks of it surprisingly muddy, so I was quite pleased with that.


----------



## gavgav (13 Jul 2015)

Can someone please explain how it can possibly be this windy in July?! I thought it had been bad over recent months, but this evening's ride was the worst yet and up there with my windiest ever I reckon. The Met Office forecast this morning said 13mph with no gusts, what it turned out to be was 18-20mph with 30mph gusts . Do they have any clue?

I decided to go for a hilly one and set out through the estate, risked my life turning right off the A458 in rush hour and then headed over to Cound. From there I did a reverse of my usual route to Kenley, for the 1st time ever, and boy is it a long climb up to Harnage, before it flattens out for a short while and then ramps it up even more up to the top of Kenley Bank. I paused for a well earned chocolate bar at the top, before enjoying the nice descent down the other side of the bank and then a short steep climb against the ridiculous wind into Acton Burnell. From there I took regular roads back through Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots, with the wind at it's worst along this part. It was a mixture of headwind and sidewind, with some gusts in exposed gaps threatening to blow me off course.

I was glad to get home having done 21.4 miles with 1016ft of climbing. I was pleasantly surprised to see I had averaged 11.4mph, despite the terrain and wind.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2015)

A '_My Ride Yesterday_' post ...

I am still dithering about ordering the required parts for my new Cannondale CAADX so I have not been riding it much but I decided yesterday to get the dodgy front brake as good as could get it, go out on a ride, and just be careful.

I did a stint on the Rochdale canal towpath, then left that, crossed the A646 and headed up the hill on the opposite side of the valley via Stony Lane and Turret Hall Road, which are really more like dirt tracks than roads. Just the kind of surface that I bought the CAADX for. I got up there ok, but I would like to be using lower gears rather than muscular 'grunt'. Yes, I know, 36/30 is already a pretty low gear but I would greatly prefer a bottom gear of 34/34 or even 34/36, so that is what I am going to put on the bike. For this ride though, I had to use the grunt!

I used to turn left at the top of Turret Hall Lane, and head for Blackshaw Head, but this time I turned right and proceeded along a bridleway which eventually descends to the road down from 'Mytholm Steeps' towards Hebden Bridge.

I only went halfway down, but then turned left up Colden Road, a.k.a. Colden Clough. The gearing was fine for the first part of that. I had already chosen my route and it did not involve going all the way to the top of the bridleway, which emerges opposite the New Delight pub. Instead, I went down to the right on 'Lumb Road'. These are historical names and I'm sure that the reason so many SatNav companies get it wrong is because they assume that something called a 'lane' or a 'road' on an historical map is just that. In fact. many of these rights of way round here are what used to be packhorse trails and they are not really suited to motor traffic.

For instance, here is a photo taken on my ascent of Lumb Road to Lumb Bank near Heptonstall village ...







Not what most people would call a 'road'! Great for the CX bike though. I rode up most of it, but a combination of big rocky outcrops and slight overgearing led to me walking a few short sections.

When I got to the top, I was back onto tarmac. I turned left on Smithwell Lane then followed the road down Draper Lane and Lee Wood Road in the direction of Hebden Bridge. I know a shortcut down Moss Lane into the town which avoids the town centre. HB is always very busy on sunny weekend afternoons, so I took the shortcut. The only problem was that dodgy front brake ... A rough concrete and cobblestone path at 25% is not what you want to descend with poor brakes! 

I had the front brake lever pulled to the handlebar but still was not stopping so I locked the back wheel and managed to slow down a bit and hopped off the bike while I still could. No more very steep descents on that bike until the brakes are sorted!

I rode the back way out of town and down to Midgehole and the entrance to Hardcastle Crags, a local National Trust beauty spot. I followed the road round to the right as it climbs past the car parks and soon the tarmac fizzles out and the surface becomes dirt and gravel. I did it once on my road bike but decided not to repeat that experience. Another one ideally suited to the CX bike ...

Halfway up ...






And here is the bike with some nice views in the distance once I had climbed beyond the woods ...











I continued through the hamlet of Walshaw and discovered that some of the rough track has been given a pristine new tarmac surface, ironically better than the roads at the end of it!

A woman on a mountain bike came whizzing downhill as I climbed towards her and a rabbit ran straight in front of her and missed getting run over by only about 3 or 4 inches. Things nearly got messy ...!

I emerged onto Widdop Road, turned left then immediately right onto the bridleway which climbs up past Lower Gorple reservoir. It is a few years since I have been up there. I used to do it a lot on my mountain bike.






There is a short descent to follow, then through a gate onto Edge Lane. That starts off as a rough road but eventually becomes a tarmac lane leading down to the village of Colden. I turned right there and continued home on roads via Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, and Great Rock.

So, a nice 22 mile mixed terrain ride on the CX bike.

I was using the minimum recommended tyre pressures of 50 PSI but I think I might risk dropping the front to about 44 PSI and the rear to 48 PSI for a touch more comfort on the rough stuff. I will sort out the new gears and brakes, then take the bike out to show you some more of the local rough-ish stuff!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2015)

4.3 miles this day, from my workplace to Mrs.GA's workplace. Weather the big news item, with 92F high temp and 72% relative humidity, that makes for a heat index of 114. Very few other riders on trail or commuter lanes,owing to the heat, and with threat of thunderstorms. Schwinn Impact did a nice job of it.


----------



## vernon (14 Jul 2015)

A forty mile ride from just outside Colville to Ione. About 3000 ft of ascent and a nice six mile descent.

There were several firsts today. It was the first day below 90°F - it never reached 80. It was the first day I drank less than half a gallon of water. I saw my first elk. It rained for the first time by the time I'd descended into warmer air and cycled along the valley I was dry again. It was nice to be soaked through.





My first American rainbow.





The site of a homestead forest clearance preserved since the 1940s


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2015)

@vernon ,
Beware the American Tiger.
Looks like a pine tree.
Brilliant camouflage.


----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobby_Lud



£5 in 1927 would be worth £267 today we are told!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jul 2015)

gavgav said:


> Can someone please explain how it can possibly be this windy in July?! I thought it had been bad over recent months, but this evening's ride was the worst yet and up there with my windiest ever I reckon. The Met Office forecast this morning said 13mph with no gusts, what it turned out to be was 18-20mph with 30mph gusts . Do they have any clue?
> 
> I decided to go for a hilly one and set out through the estate, risked my life turning right off the A458 in rush hour and then headed over to Cound. From there I did a reverse of my usual route to Kenley, for the 1st time ever, and boy is it a long climb up to Harnage, before it flattens out for a short while and then ramps it up even more up to the top of Kenley Bank. I paused for a well earned chocolate bar at the top, before enjoying the nice descent down the other side of the bank and then a short steep climb against the ridiculous wind into Acton Burnell. From there I took regular roads back through Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots, with the wind at it's worst along this part. It was a mixture of headwind and sidewind, with some gusts in exposed gaps threatening to blow me off course.
> 
> I was glad to get home having done 21.4 miles with 1016ft of climbing. I was pleasantly surprised to see I had averaged 11.4mph, despite the terrain and wind.


It was a bit breezy wasn't it?  Yesterday's commute wasn't the best. A puncture (glass) on the way in then that wind against me all the way home. Much nicer round trip today in an almost dead calm.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jul 2015)

Just a short one tonight, to blow the dust off of the hybrid.


----------



## Garry A (14 Jul 2015)

A wee pedal out to the hillfoots today. Lots of shady roads at the foot of the Ochils where lack of sunlight has left them wet and slidey, no fun on a road bike. Lots of happy faces passing on bikes though 

https://www.strava.com/activities/345914835


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2015)

I just put the Easton wheels back on my Meta with the big tubless schwable Hans Damph tyres.
quick 4 ish mile rip around the village via every known hole ,hill, gap jump, routy section i could find and its raining.
good fun..needed to clear my fuzzy stormy feeling headache..quite muggy atm

nice in the rain..actually felt refreshing..


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jul 2015)

81.5 wet, miserable, grey, feckin windy miles today.

I rode up to my old manor in Fringford to visit my neighbour to catch up and have a chat, rode via Wallingford, Stadhampton ( when it started to p1$$ down and I got soaked for 15 miles), Milton, Oakley, Brill, Marsh Gibbon, stopped for a nice sausage ciabatta with chips then apple crumble and custard for pud, then to Fringford for a chat and coffee.

The Return journey was dry, but windy via Bicester, Kirtlington, Kiddlington, Oxford and Abingdon. on the way back I ventured on to some of those cycle routes to see what they are like, never again, they're bloody rubbish.

I don't know what's going on with wind but it wants to feckin' well cut it out. NOW!

Not many pics 'cos I couldn't be bottomed.










I was sitting on the grass in Oxford having a piece of Banana cake when I noticed this statue on the roof, the figure looks like its scratching it head.






Some pretty flowers in Abingdon









PS @ColinJ I like the look of you Cannondale, I like a Cannondale bike me.


----------



## Saluki (14 Jul 2015)

Back from Dragon Hunting this evening. We were out for 2 hours and 1 minute but riding time was only 55 minutes for the 8 1/3 miles of riding.
We had a good time, and back and forthed on ourselves a bit but it was fun. Averaged 10mph.

While we were out we saw a chap who had been beaten up, I called an ambulance as there was a lot of blood on his arm and face, he seemed a tad groggy too. He said that he didn't need help so I left him to it but called an ambulance anyway as he didn't look in a very clever way. The chaps who saw what had gone on, just before we arrived were on the phone to the police and had come down to the bridge to take the policeman, they found, to the chap on the ground.

We got a bit wet on the way home. It poured for the last couple of miles but that's life. 1st ride for a while using our lights.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jul 2015)

Pleasant evening ride apart from the front wheel momentarily going in completely the wrong direction on a manhole cover as I turned a corner.
Noticed this row of fluffy white clouds appearing to sit on top of a non existent distant hill


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> 81.5 wet, miserable, grey, feckin windy miles today.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Bad luck with the weather! It started off grey here but the sun came out later and I managed to get 51 sunny km (32 miles) in. Pretty windy here too though.

That's 2 Cannondales I have now, the other being an old CAAD5 road bike - this one ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2015)

4.3 miles this day, and the Schwinn impact had company, as did I, for about 1/2 the trip, a friend of mine on his Bob Jackson Tourer rode with us. About as hot, but not nearly as humid, and that makes all the difference. 87F 55% rel Humidity, Winds N15, G22.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Bad luck with the weather! It started off grey here but the sun came out later and I managed to get 51 sunny km (32 miles) in. Pretty windy here too though.
> 
> That's 2 Cannondales I have now, the other being an old CAAD5 road bike - this one ...



Nice, proper made in the USA bike that.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Jul 2015)

Pretty wet and dreary commute this morning weather wise but I actually enjoyed it in the end and it made a nice change to use a different route.
No pics as nothing was very photogenic and it wasn't the weather to stop and hang about(and my camera phone is poor at the best of times).

https://www.strava.com/activities/346388443


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jul 2015)

Back on the bike for the first time since June 26th, and Episode 6. Only just over a mile, tougher than I was expecting but nice to be out again. Think my target for the year is no longer achievable, and I've had to pull out of the Metric 50 a month challenge too. On the plus side there is light at the end of the tunnel for my ongoing condition now


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Back on the bike for the first time since June 26th, and Episode 6. Only just over a mile, tougher than I was expecting but nice to be out again. Think my target for the year is no longer achievable, and I've had to pull out of the Metric 50 a month challenge too. On the plus side there is light at the end of the tunnel for my ongoing condition now



Good luck to you, I wish you well. I was over WGP a week ago Sunday, loads of cyclist about, i was wondering if one of them was you. I guess not!


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2015)

Quick trip to Otley,As good as Saturday's ride was, 60 miles.This 27 miler was bad,i had the energy i had the motivation'i just couldn't get the energy past my knees.Weird,i was sluggish.Enjoyed the lattes though.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Jul 2015)

I'm still feeling the effects of Sundays 85 soggy miles so it was just a regular route around the New Forest today, taking in Minstead, Bolderwood, Nomansland & Furzley for a pleasant 30 mile round trip.

Not a particularly exciting ride under leaden skys with the only point of note being that whilst there were a fair few hybrid & mountain bike riders around I didn't see a single other roadie.

https://www.strava.com/activities/346558535





Just a few calves for company on this stretch of road.




The blackberry harvest is looking promising this year .


----------



## gavgav (15 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Back on the bike for the first time since June 26th, and Episode 6. Only just over a mile, tougher than I was expecting but nice to be out again. Think my target for the year is no longer achievable, and I've had to pull out of the Metric 50 a month challenge too. On the plus side there is light at the end of the tunnel for my ongoing condition now


Good to see you back out again


----------



## Spike on a bike (15 Jul 2015)

22 miles last night 
What started as a quick visit to the outlaws for a brew 
Turned into a three hours ride around the back roads near home

Water splashed up over my lidls rear light now it won't turn off


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Jul 2015)

As usual on a Wednesday, rode my bike, with trailer, to golf. Wheel "exploded" half way home! New tyre and tube required!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

A continuation from last Thursdays bit of the tour that @hopless500 and i are doing through Holland,Belgium and France for a month.

We arrived in the lovely Dutch city of Roemond on the German border and well worth a visit. If there were any Dutch people there we never saw or heard them, it was all very Germanic.

We met a really fab lady in the tourist information who found us a campsite in the marina area and gave us lots of info on things to see and do and even charged our phones for us whilst we wandered the market.

The campsite at Oolderhhuuske was billed as 5*. In the scheme of things it probably was and at 31euros for 2 nights each it was not bad. It had everything there that you would want but it was noisy, full of disparaging Germans and it happenned to be very hot. Please don't think i am anti Germany because i am not but they kind of took over everything. Im sure Brits en - masse can be the same. The on site restaurant service was appalling too with us having to change tables mid order and if you wanted to buy beer at the cafe you could not drink it there. If you have a boat and are sailing/cruising the Dutch waterways it was lovely but camping .
Some of the sights of the area.


















Anyway Sunday morning arrived overcast and a lot cooler than the previous days early 30s. Today we headed into Belgium and Lanaken. The weather forcast was not good and we had discovered trekker huts along the way which although basic provided warmth,electric for charging stuff and somewhere to make a hot drink all for just a little more than camping. We got soaked several times and discovered the hills of Southern Belgium quite quickly.

We knew instantly the moment we entered Belgium along the Muse. The buildings became very austere, bland and boring. This was to stay with us until Wednesday when we cleared Liege.

We arrived at Jomoco camping in Lanakan in a downpour and the hut was very welcome. The site became home for 2 nights due to the dreadful weather but it had a good restaurant nice staff and clean facilities.Oh and sold Grimbergen beer





The route was pretty boring and wet but we did see some fantastic waterway engineering by the Dutch.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jul 2015)

Tuesday saw us head down to Liege through Flanders fields quite literally. The weather was warmer but overcast and very showery but if it had been better the ride would have been stunning.













We booked a budget Ibis on the outskirts of Liege which was 73 Euros for 2 in a triple room. They let us keep the bikes in the room which was neat and clean and i would not hesitate to recommend it.

We decided to hit Liege after we arrived which was a barnstorming 4k downhill much on cobbles.
My personal opinion of Liege is that if its on your list of places to see then cross it off. I am no stranger to the less than salubrious streets of London in the early hours so have a awareness and appreciation of the not so nice side of life. Liege is an armpit and one i would not wish to stay in longer than i did.

Thankfully Wednesday morning dawned and we were leaving Liege behind. We were soon out riding through fields of gold,purples and greens listening to skylarks. We were on our way to our b&b just outside Wanze. 





and even a field full off narbis which i am convinced was the community field as small patches were missing




The ride to the b&b was hilly with a lovely



drop at the end of the driveway which we had to climb after a rather lovely late lunch.
Chimay and armagnac may have featured as a self congratulatory treat for the freeking hills.






Tomorrow downhill to Namur.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Jul 2015)

Today's ride started with a phone call from my cycling partner. She was on route, but her pedals were going around of their own accord but the chain was still on. Not good news. Her bike is on its last legs as it is, so this is terminal. I told her to start walking home. There was nothing I could do for her even if I came out to her with tools. Even whilst she was on the phone to me she was constantly being stopped by car drivers and other cyclists all checking on her to see of she was ok. She was a touch surprised having never really encountered this before.

So that meant I was on my own and I could get out. So the question became where to go and what to do. Off to find some hills and sunshine I think. I stopped half way around to put sunblock on. SF30 was needed I was burning! I was coming across loads of cyclists out enjoying the sunshine and eventually came across 2 tourers one on a Thorn... we cycled along talking to each other for a while until my route departed from theirs. They were apparently trying to avoid all the hills . I hadn't the heart to tell them that they had managed to include just about all of them in this area!

Anyhow, it was a really nice day out in the sunshine. Fantastic views of the Northern Welsh Mountains and later on over the Cheshire Plains and of the Pennines. Just the 1 photo for you, looking west to wards Chester and the Welsh Mountains. It really does not demonstrate how good the weather was today, but the numbers of cyclists out said it all.






Oh and a word of warning to you all. The Hedge Cutting Season has started in Cheshire. Bring your kits with extras... 

https://www.strava.com/activities/346551080 not very fast and strava has robbed me of at least 150m of climbing! humph  Oh well. It was a great ride and a shame it had to end, but my legs were dead and I needed lunch!


----------



## mybike (15 Jul 2015)

My other half and I had been wanting to go out for a ride, especially since I'd just fitted her new saddle. The story of the saddle is told elsewhere https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/3769902/

The weather cleared up a bit so we decided to try for a short ride, in good part because she wasn't feeling well. We managed 2 or 3 miles until she really felt too ill to go further and the saddle wasn't quite right, it could be she'd grown used to the other of course. so we headed back. Since I felt fine and she was happy to do last part alone I carried on cycling along the canal while she took the short road route home.

I thought I'd take some photos to show you lot who cycle on that stuff called tarmac why I like soft tyres & a bit of suspension. Just level with my front wheel is a lump of concrete, sticking up Uluru like, this one's quite small






It's surprising how near you can get to the town centre and still feel quite rural, as long as you're deaf.






Just a littl further along the bank, taken from the same spot.






The geese were unfriendly, not that I feel friendly towards them, they didn't want their photos taken. There are further lumps of concrete along this stretch. I've been told by someone who has lived in the area for some time that in her youth the tow path was much worse and collapsing into the canal in a number of places. So maybe we shouldn't complain.






The moor is used for grazing and these were contributing their own rush hour. You can just see some of the railway infrastructure between the trees. Now that might make a good cycle path.






At this point I thought I'd done about five miles out, I'd done five miles but it was less than five miles home, so I turned around.






Curiously these swans didn't want their young photographed either. This fashion of protecting children from being photographed is spreading.






Likewise these ducklings headed for the overhang of the bank as soon as I arrived.






As I neared home I realised I was going to be short of the 10mile minimum I wanted to do so I carried on for a bit, back beyond where we'd previously turned round. All in all an enjoyable ride, chatting to other cyclists and discussing the problems of cycling over canal bridges. There were plenty of folk out walking their dogs, mostly helpful, although one dog did growl as he went past. On the way back I followed a runner, I thought I was going to be able to overtake him but the only part that was wide enough had dogs roaming free. He couldn't have heard me behind him with his headphones on anyway and kept up a steady 6-7 mph which is really about the limit along most parts of the canal. And now I've covered 200 miles this year!

11.1miles max 17, avg 6.3 mph. Year to date, 201.7miles


----------



## Donger (15 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Back on the bike for the first time since June 26th, and Episode 6........... On the plus side there is light at the end of the tunnel for my ongoing condition now



Well done Cosmic. You continue to be an inspiration. Good news about the light at the end of the tunnel.

Uneventful 20 miler to Frampton on Severn and back for me, tonight. Was planning on spending the night slobbing out in front of the telly, eating. Then the sun finally came out, and I had to re-think my strategy for the evening. Cyclists and horse riders everywhere, out enjoying the upturn in the weather. Lovely ride - apart from the swarms of midges everywhere. Back into club action on Sunday. Getting twitchy feet already.
_Donger._


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2015)

Another quick ride to make the most of these warm sunny summer nights.
Out on the road bike tonight - still getting used to it, but I'll get there. Quick local circuit to warm the knees up then up Leeds Rd to Scholes, then the Coronation Mile to Barwick. Paused for a drink (not in the pub...) then circled round the back streets onto Leeds Rd, and returned to Scholes.
Staying on Leeds Rd that pesky headwind appeared (is it always windy on here?) which again limited my top speed on what should have been a downhill blast. I'm managing to ride on the hoods, but still don't feel comfortable getting right down on the hoops.
Then on to home.
9.61 miles at an average of 14.1 mph so the numbers are heading in the right direction, although if I'd been paying attention I really should have ridden the extra 0.39 miles to make it a straight 10.
There were a lot of cyclists out tonight - at one point I thought I'd stumbled upon a secret re-run of the Tour de Yorkshire...


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2015)

A 20 mile pootle in the perfect weather : warm sunshine with a slight breeze.
I'd been told about a new cycle path which was lovely as far as it went which wasn't that far, Winton to Eccles. The person who told me about it was a walker, rather than a cyclist. So, Eccles, Salford Quays by the road, then home on The Bridgewater Canal path.
I watched some fireman practicing their skills on water at the docks.
I was interviewed by a Sustrans person as I was on the canal coming out of Trafford Park.
You know when you're near Kellogs by its distinctive smell.







A balloon sculpture called First Flight...


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2015)

Well todays ride to Namur was a real breeze after we had negotiated the 18% hill fully laden outside the b&b. The b&b was lovely and our hostess Lilly was smashing.








We dropped down into Huy where the TDF boys did that spectacular hill on the 6th. Thankfully that was not on our route.

From here we picked up the Ravel 1. Fantastic cycle path which took us all the way to Namur. Very well signposted too. We did have a bit of a hairy 2k on a busy dual carraigeway inbetween but overall we cycled from Huy to Namur with the River Meuse lapping gently to our right.















Tomorrow Namur - Dinant


----------



## Spartak (16 Jul 2015)

Much better conditions last night on the journey home from work !

Stopped off en route to watch the final round of the Ridley-Western Cyclocross Summer League at Oldbury Court.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jul 2015)

Done my first 50k today..
werrington to castor,souththorpe,barnack,stamford,belmesthorpe,greatford,westdeeping,and back to werrington. For the locals ..
32.4mile..
really nice day and tho a bit of a strong breeze on higher ground it was a welcome cool down.
also managed 34.9mph so 50k speed passed..im loving this RT58.

few pics..Burleghy house entrance..the bell pub at belmesthorpe..lovely tree lined road and the river at stamford..
2 hr 14 mins with a long 8 train level crossing stop..
had a good chat with a guy and we rode togeather for a few miles untill we went our seperate roads..
he does local sportives and knows a few of my mates , small world when your into road bikes..

felt tired after but im getting the hang of it..


----------



## robjh (16 Jul 2015)

The weather yesterday afternoon was glorious in the Midlands, pleasantly warm, a cloudless sky and a light southerly breeze, and I got out of work early again to make the most of it.

After a bumpy start (here) I was soon out in the countryside, and once past Leamington and Wellesbourne the roads got smaller and quieter and I started to see the first hills of the Cotswolds on the horizon. I attacked the escarpment on an unclassified road south of Admington, a wonderful (or if you prefer, brutal) climb which snaked steeply upwards between hedgerows with two false summits en route. My route then dropped quickly again to Chipping Campden, a most attractive village built of warm, honey-coloured sandstone, but with the slightly unnerving atmosphere of a beautifully-preserved plaything for the rich.

I was then back to climbing, past Broadway Tower with its views over the Vale of Evesham, and followed the high ground through some of the best bits of the ride, to Charlton Abbots then crossing the A40 near Andoversford, completing it with a small loop southwards (past the rather Irish-sounding Kilkeney viewpoint) through woods before swinging north again to reach Cheltenham on the A435.

It was a great ride through some lovely scenery, and with plenty of climbs on small roads it wasn’t the fastest, but I took it easily and enjoyed the fine evening to the full. I arrived at Cheltenham station at 9 pm, with 64 miles on the clock. The evening finally finished after two train rides with 14 more miles home from Coventry station, until I got through the door at 20 minutes before midnight.

The route :





and some photos :
- the art deco styling on Leamington's 1939 railway station





the big climb near Admington - the start





and looking back from near the top





Chipping Campden





a bit later, near Charlton Abbots


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2015)

I got a text from Bosslet this morning, saying he was exhausted and can we work tomorrow. No, we can't actually as I have a wedding to go to, but I suggested double bubble next week. I was a bit chuffed about this as the sun was shining and it was a brilliant day. I skipped off to doggy work this morning and back by 11.45, out on the bikes and GPS said that we hit the 'go' button at 12.17.

We headed off to Halfords and grabbed a couple of inner tubes (just in case like) and then off to Mousehold and then up to Salhouse Road where we grabbed a couple of pics of our first Dragon of the day. Another mile and we got our 2nd dragon. I took pics while Hubster picked his bike up and then collected all the sweeties that live in his crossbar bag thingy. They were wrapped sweeties.

We then headed up the Salhouse Road, which has vastly improved since I last rode up it. It used to be heavily used by trucks but we only saw one today, it's much quieter. I think that the A47 might have something to do with it. We passed the brewary and stopped at Ranworth Maltsters for a coffee and to share a muffin and then off again to South Walsham, Hemblington and then along the cycle paths of the Plumsteads.

At Great Plumstead we had a min while Hubster adjusted his seat and then off to Thorpe End. We normally go right there but we felt a bit of an explore coming on so went left, found a cycle path and followed it. That cycle path wasn't there when I was a kid and it goes through the Dussindale Estate - which also wasn't there when I was a kid. It was cornfields then - It brought us out opposite my old school.

We rode down to the Yarmouth Road, that becomes the Thorpe Road and followed it, with the river to our left, all the way to the city and then rode on the Riverside path and then up Bishop Gate to The Great Hospital to snap our 3rd Dragon of the day. We had a nice bikey chat with another couple who were dragon hunting and then doglegged through the edge of the city to the Marriotts and home again.

30.27 miles in 2 and a quarter hours or so. Nice steady riding. It's the dragon hunting that slows us up. Those and the hills 

Just catching the last few km of Le Tour on +1 before dog walking, shower and then off to Evans for the Fit It evening. Might have shower before dog walking now I think about it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Jul 2015)

Today was teaching my cycling partner how to ride a road bike day... It is going to take a while before she susses some of the little things out, like changing down through the gears whilst braking so that you are in a gear you can actually start off from, but overall she did brilliantly having never ridden a road bike before. Luckily we are only a couple of inches in size difference, but she has now sussed out why a) we wear padded lycra and b) you don't wear underwear underneath said lycra. We have 4 weeks to get her riding 88 miles in one go, but at least she is on a road bike now not a BSO... so we stand a chance and today she set 12 PR's on Strava all on climbs. Hopefully we will see that continue to happen over the next few weeks.

So plenty of climbing agaian today, plenty of  again today and the need for sunblock yet again  how well... can't win them all. A slightly shorter route than yesterday with a slightly more laid back approach and slower time  but...





Rachel at the top of a steep climb that I have seen other lycra clad roadies walking! She did it in one easily. 





The view from another top, Rachel had long since left me behind and was actually coming back up the hill towards me when I finally stopped taking photos and caught her up. But it was a good view over the Cheshire Plains and the Pennies which were just about visible. Jodrell Bank was visible to the naked eye, but was face up so does not show on the photo. The Pennines are there honest, it was a bit murky really with all the pollution....
I'm going to have to work out how I 'train' someone who is going to be at least 1.5-2 times as fast as me once she finds some confidence with the road bike and finds some speed...
https://www.strava.com/activities/347259385


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/347381817

A short warm up for tomorrow.





https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horses_in_World_War_I







Mmmmmmm suiCider.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is going to take a while before she susses some of the little things out, like changing down through the gears whilst braking so that you are in a gear you can actually start off from,



That's overrated, falling off whilst trying to pull away in a 53-11 is underrated.


----------



## robjh (16 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> ....we got our 2nd dragon.....The Great Hospital to snap our 3rd Dragon of the day... the dragon hunting that slows us up.


What is it with all these dragons in Norwich? We were there the other week and saw them lurking on Fye Bridge and Tombland. Norwich may have changed in several ways since I lived there but this wasn't one I was expecting.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's overrated, falling off whilst trying to pull away in a 53-11 is underrated.



I've got a new bike and I'm back on Shimano after 4-5 years on SRAM, riding up the little climb coming into Desford on my second ride I got the drop down onto the inner ring right but then tried to double tap it down a couple of gears and ended up climbing in a 38/11.


----------



## Spike on a bike (16 Jul 2015)

Stopped off for a cuppa thought I'd try n post a pic

Windmill at Oldbuckenham


----------



## littlee (16 Jul 2015)

Nice day for a ride – 56 miles – out towards Great Ayton, onto Ingleby Greenhow, up the side of Clay Bank, the first of a few nasty little climbs.

Through Chop Gate, past the green phone box at Fangdale Beck

and right to Hawnby. Then more short, sharp, twisty up and downs before an enjoyable bimble across the moors to Osmotherley.

Nice quick descent to Swainby, onto Hutton Rudby and then Newby. By this time the legs had had it and the sensible option was the run down Ormesby bank and back home. Total of 4 hours riding – probably 4 days recovering


----------



## Garry A (16 Jul 2015)

Out to my favourite sea front town again, Culross. Decided to take the Roam today as I've been on the Defy for weeks. Seemed really heavy after the roadie but still got a few strava PB's, must be downhill momentum.

https://www.strava.com/activities/347344932

The yellow building behind me is the old royal palace.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2015)

robjh said:


> What is it with all these dragons in Norwich? We were there the other week and saw them lurking on Fye Bridge and Tombland. Norwich may have changed in several ways since I lived there but this wasn't one I was expecting.


www.gogodragons.co.uk will tell you all you need to know.

They are this years trail for the Break charity. 2 years ago, it was Go Go Gorillas, 2 years before that Go Go Elephants. The dragons are lovely. We got another one tonight.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2015)

Another quick ride tonight.
3 and a bit down to Evans for the ladies fix it night, then 3 and a half or so, back via All Saints Green, outside the old BBC building to snag a dragon.
We came home via Earlham Road and it was nice to be out. Should have taken a long sleeved jersey as it was getting a bit parky out.
I am 40 miles over target for the month at the mo, so pleased about that at the half way mark for the month.

Goodie bag was nice. I have a multi tool, some lube and a free entry for an Evans ride thing.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jul 2015)

Extended my ride home this afternoon, taking in the towns which lie between Leeds, Wakefield and Huddersfield. Passed by the National Coal Mining Museum too.
It was a good, testing route (especially that 6km drag between Horbury Bridge and Grange Moor) but the sun was out and the legs felt a-okay. It's one of those routes you want to return to, just to prove a point!
31.5 miles with 1,895 ft of up.
https://www.strava.com/activities/347354349


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jul 2015)

1.6 miles round the block tonight, more than yesterday. Maybe I'll be doing 2 miles by the weekend..


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> 1.6 miles round the block tonight, more than yesterday. Maybe I'll be doing 2 miles by the weekend..



You go Cos


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2015)

Another cheeky evening circuit for me tonight, out on the hybrid so mainly off road.
Up Wood Lane to Scholes, then instead of turning right towards the Coronation Tree, I turned left and then turned up Rakehill Road. After a couple of hundred yards this becomes a green lane 'unsuitable for motor vehicles' 
Last time I rode it the mud was ankle deep in places and I ended up pushing the bike. No such problems this time, although by heck there are a lot of rocks, stones and bumps. Good fun though! 
Onto the paved section at the Barwick end and got quite a lick of speed up, before tackling the steep climb up The Boyle, passing possibly the world's cheeriest dog walker.
The chip shop at the top of the hill smelled divine, but I resisted temptation (and both pubs) and cycled out onto Main Street, then left at the New Inn down Long Lane and back out into the countryside.
Down the hill past Garforth Golf Club, then left into Ellis Lane and onto the bridleway across the golf course (avoiding the baby rabbits). Onto Barrowby Lane, then Manston Lane and over Pendas Fields and on to home.

9.3 miles, 46m30s at an average of 12.0 mph gaining 341ft. Happy with all that, but the real Brucey Bonus was that this took me past* 500 miles* on the hybrid in total!
I know some people do that sort of mileage in a week (and fair play to them) but I'm quietly chuffed with that since the end of February, especially since I was banned from the bike for a month...


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> like changing down through the gears whilst braking so that you are in a gear you can actually start off from,



Interesting, I've been doing something similar, I hadn't realised you were supposed to do that.


----------



## Nomadski (17 Jul 2015)

Had a pootle up the superhighway to the City, got stuck in some heavy (bus) traffic not helped by the time of evening when everyone uses the Superhighway to park their cars. Eased up once we got to the Elephant so had a quick photo check of the Shard.






After joining Cannon Street, and stuck at lights, I noticed a strange wedge shaped building next to the St Mary Aldermary church I hadn't really noticed before.






From here to Trafalgar is usually a battle of wills with an infinite number of buses and taxis, but this time it was manageable, and it was quite a fast, fun jaunt past St Pauls through Fleet Street, Royal Courts and The Strand.

I tried to keep up with some speedos on bikes past Big Ben and CS8, but despite a few traffic lights helping me out, they kept dropping me. I know my limits so watched as they headed out on their own adventure.

Hitting lights at Chelsea Bridge I popped another couple of photos of it and Albert Bridge in the distance..






"I Dreamt We Were Standing" Anyone?






Thru Battersea I scalped a couple of girls on Boris Bikes (they all count, no?) and in Wandsworth spotted a fair menagerie of drunken ladies ("Iuvenes Birdus Drunkus") and almost got hit by a guy running out between parked cars who gave a shriek akin to Ned Flanders.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3OpgwpgqXA


Along Upper Richmond Road the roadworks and a few lorries were building traffic quite a bit, but everyone on 4 wheels was extremely generous with me, no tooting or honking, and the lorry sat behind me even when he had opportunity to pass. I tried on my part to keep the speed going as much as possible.

Hitting Priory Lane and another stop for a pint photo. (Sorry, bad taste).






And then onto a VERY dark Richmond Park. Gates are closed at sundown to cars, but the pedestrian gates are open 24 hours a day.

It's quite a freaky experience actually. I like the quiet, the solitude, and lack of things around me, except they were there, with great giant antlers. I just couldn't see them until they were 5 yards to my left or right. When I did spot a couple of reflecting eyes staring at me, it just made me pedal faster!!

It may have been the first time in history I had done Sawyers Hill without a gale in my face, maybe the wind only works during the day? There were certainly above cloud thunderstorms happening, but no lightning to ground. It was quite spectacular at times.

Owning the road was also rather lovely, even took a couple of pictures going up Sawyers Hill.






Blur-O-Vision






And then headed back thru Raynes Park to Wimbledon, via a detour as they were resurfacing the B235 from the mid point from Raynes Park to Wimbledon, no doubt for RideLondon.

When I got to South Wimbledon, and with a total lack of traffic, I went hell for leather for that out of reach 1 mile segment "Sub 3 mins and you are faster than the Northern Line" (always being stuck with traffic / lights / more traffic).

When I got home I found I had 62 achievements, including a PR up Sawyers Hill (why did I take photos!!!), a bunch near Big Ben no doubt helped by those fast dudes, along Wandsworth (with some help from nice lorryman) and a 2min 56 time on THAT segment, beating the Northern Line by 4 seconds!

I also learned that deer with big antlers that come out of the dark can be quite eerie.

https://app.strava.com/activities/347646978


----------



## Spartak (17 Jul 2015)

Quick ride out this morning to Bitton via Shortwood & Oldland Common then back along the Railway path stopping off at Warmley Waiting Room cafe for a coffee & 'Shaun The Sheep' spot !


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2015)

A ride from a couple of days ago, posted late, as usual...

Amate and I met at the Windhover Pub near the southern end of the Brampton Valley Way for a ride up to Foxton Locks and back. The weather was miserable. Rain, then drizzle, then a bit more rain. Before long, we were looking more like we'd ridden over the fields in winter.
Still, skin's waterproof, and mud washes off!! 

My usual route to get anywhere has been closed as the religious cult has moved out of the old house now..







Well, I say closed,, 

The ride is quite easy, with no hills to tackle, only the ride up the Locks needs a gear change, to be honest!






By this time, is had stopped persisting it down, though the canal banks were still full of puddles.






Cake and coffee stop at the Top Locks. Home made cake by my mate.






Foxton is well worth a visit, but avoid the weekends as it's heaving!






Heading back via the same route, the canal bridges threaten to take your head off if you don't duck a bit.






Occasionally, the cycle routes get a bit silly. There's not even a ramp to push the bike up.. 

Back home on 64 miles (on my full-sus Marin) after a few wiggles around the local woods on the way back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/346523159


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jul 2015)

Pretty much the usual route again today, with a slightly deviation and more climbing, only a touch slower and on my own...
So I'll let some pictures talk instead.





Apparently this Oak tree has a look of broccoli about it!





My deviation (AKA flying downhill too fast and missed my turn) found me an estuary and Wales!





It also found mean oil refinery and yes the climb was that steep.





A touch different from yesterday, but over on the right middle is Jodrell Bank where I should be tomorrow and right is a big fire!





Closer to home and some 'wild' raspberries along with evidence of my eating them last night as well. I missed one last night, so I went back for another attempt today.





As you can see these wild raspberries are not small affairs and are really tasty.





And to finish off a strawberry from home. Looks like a slug may have beaten me to it though!

21 miles or thereabouts, and bikehike tells me it is 1100 feet of climbing. I will say nothing about the average, I think I must be tired.
https://www.strava.com/activities/347945122


----------



## Fubar (17 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Pretty much the usual route again today, with a slightly deviation and more climbing, only a touch slower and on my own...
> So I'll let some pictures talk instead.
> 
> View attachment 96476
> ...



Will that be the fire at the Wood Mill near Macclesfield?? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-33566064


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2015)

I fancied a trip out this afternoon, but I couldn't make my mind up where to go, after a bit of procrastination I decided to take the Whyte Hybrid over to Wantage, have bit of lunch and come back; about 18 miles. The route is mostly off road along the NCR 544, quite a nice route but you wouldn't want to ride it on a road bike, well I wouldn't.

A warm windy day with the threat of rain, which didn't come to fruition I'm pleased to say. I arrived in Wantage took some photos, went to Gregs, had a cup of splosh and a "Cornish" pasty that had delusions of mediocrity. I met a nice chap from Hungerford who was riding a nice Cannondale Synapse, after a quick chat with him I rode home mostly the way I came.






To the far left the National Nuclear place where all the nuclear are grown; to the centre right one can just see Didcot cooling towers.





It'll be nice when it's started.





An ickle pony.





An old fire wagon in Lockinge.






Lockinge always reminds me of the 1950's






I liked this old Hovis sign outside the shop in Wantage.






I popped into this old shop, It some intriguing stuff in it, old stuff but not antique, A Ronco Buttoneer, and a Dansette Record player for example. I bought the old Ladybird Magic Book and the really naff Parker Jotter promo pen (pictured below), I bought the pen because it was really naff, it made me laff. It says Chinghall Ltd on it, when you press the button the display changes to and address, then a post code then a phone number.












King Alfred waiting for the lights to change.






In the end 20.42 miles which takes me to a total 1000.44 miles for the year so far.

Apart from the wind a nice couple hours out on the bike, it's been a while since I've ridden the Whyte, I like riding it.

EDIT: @Nomadski , @PeteXXX & @SatNavSaysStraightOn nice reports and photos folks, thanks.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jul 2015)

Fubar said:


> Will that be the fire at the Wood Mill near Macclesfield?? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-33566064




Sadly, yes it will be.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2015)

Another unexpected ride this evening. Mrs Wife mail'd to ask if I wanted to meet her at Pizza Express on her way home. So I cycled to meet her, on Wallingford on my road bike this time, had a nice Pizza and we cycled back together, a nice evening but still a bit blowy.





Farm land just outside Cholsey




Ditto





Wallingford Town Hall and memorial. 






Corn Exchange Theatre.






Another 20.16 miles


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/348188501





























140 odd miles, very very windy

Edit to add. This was Brighton after all.






I was expecting to see somewhere called 'The Ramit inn'.


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Jul 2015)

An extended commute home yesterday, need to keep up the riding before the tour, just over a week to go now 

The wind was going the wrong way, but it was all fine until I went past the golf club to find that they've top-dressed that lovely new smooth road surface they laid a couple of months ago FFS! WHY?? It was only done the day before too, so that put paid to any thought of speed for a good mile, skating around on the top of the chippings and trying to stay where the car tyres had already been was sooo much fun 

Still, the wind being the wrong way means I could fly through Warwick Bridge and after climbing the 15% back way into Wetheral, I was getting an assist most of the way back home. Even managed a PB on the sharp bump before Cumwhinton 

I was intending to take it easier than that  but I felt so gooood!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I was expecting to see somewhere called 'The Ramit inn'.






This place used to get no end of that sort of thing. Probably still does.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2015)

26 miles this morning on a good old steel framed bike none of those modern materials like carbon and alloy for me and imc044 .
Route taken was Sywell , Overstone ,Billing ,Cogenhoe ,Grendon ,Easton Maudit (Picture of the old tree and church spire) Bozeot ,Hinwick , Irchester , Little Irchester and back home all before 7am.


What a fantastic start to the day


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2015)

I headed for the hills today as I haven't ridden the Long Mynd for a while and started off along one of my regular routes through Condover and Longnor to Church Stretton then continuing south to Little Stretton and Minton before climbing up onto the Long Mynd via Nutbatch.

You'll never guess what........ It's windy again!  (18 gusting to 30mph recorded while I was out according to the Met Office) The ride out to Stretton was therefore a little on the slow side but once past Little Stretton it was slightly more sheltered, so much so that there was hardly any wind on the climb up Nutbatch which was as I'd hoped. At the top of the climb you are exposed to the wind again which was noticably colder having climbed about 800 feet so I was glad to have brought a fleece. The views are well worth it though, especially on such a sunny day.

From the gliding club the climbing continues up to the summit, with the wind behind me now and helping all the way across the plateau to High Park. Since turning right after the Nutbatch climb I've been following the ancient route known as The Portway and at High Park I decided to stay with it through Betchcott and as far as Thresholds. This section is unsurfaced with deep ruts in the grass being your guide and is principally used by the farmers and the more intrepid walkers and riders.

It's been a while since I last came this way and I'd forgotten quite how hard going it is. Again, the views over the Shropshire Plain are worth it and I'm glad I varied the route. Rejoining the tarmac I dropped down to Picklescott (in a fairly literal sense as it's a good long descent into the village) then took a tour round the lesser used lanes before ending up in Dorrington and heading for Condover, then home in good time for lunch.

A really nice ride in lovely  covering 37.6 miles at 12 mph average.





The thatched All Saints Church at Little Stretton





Sunlight through the trees on the way to Hamperley





Climbing up onto the Long Mynd........





.....and the view at the top where I join The Portway.





The launch winch is being set up at the Midland Gliding Club





The clubhouse and the windsock just confirming what I already knew - it's breezy.





I just grabbed a bite to eat here then headed off the beaten track.





The bridleway across the Betchcott hills.





A load of moody youngsters hanging round the gate. (They were fine really - not at all bothered about me walking past).





Most of Picklescott is still asleep this morning I think.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jul 2015)

On the morning of your 46th birthday it's always a good idea to go and ride 46 miles with your son!
We set out into breezy sunshine, our outward point was to be Ashwell, about 20 or so miles to the south west, so hopefully we'd come home on a tail wind. Up over Chapel hill to Barrington for a change and then out to villages such as Meldreth and Littlington passing fields of golden wheat. We stopped at the 3 Tuns pub in Ashwell for a drink, a red kite flew over...





Very early yesterday morning we had a good old humdinger of a storm, 30mm of rain in an hour, this meant that there were interesting patches of gravel and other sh1te in random places....




The spire you can see is Ashwell church, looks like it was built by NASA.
So we'd gone from Cambs, briefly into Herts and then before long we found ourselves out of the pesky headwind and into central Bedfordshire with its undulations




Those legs can be powerful.... Sometimes!
We came back into Cambs via Gamlingay where there was a wedding in progress, the car was well worth a picture




On toward the Gransdens via a very draggy hill and those big strong 19 year old legs are beginning to falter...




You can just make him out in the distance.
I had to coax Thomas back the last 15 miles, he didn't get in until 2 this morning and I dare not list the drink he had consumed, so really he did well!
Coming back to Hardwick I did fly off on him to aim for a bit of strava silliness on the roundabout s between Caldecote and Hardwick. I managed a PB. I had to do 4 sedate laps of the roundabout before he caught up.
Once home I found what Mrs Dave had been up to... Cake baking!

https://www.strava.com/activities/348611073/segments/8288202873


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> On the morning of your 46th birthday it's always a good idea to go and ride 46 miles with your son!
> We set out into breezy sunshine, our outward point was to be Ashwell, about 20 or so miles to the south west, so hopefully we'd come home on a tail wind. Up over Chapel hill to Barrington for a change and then out to villages such as Meldreth and Littlington passing fields of golden wheat. We stopped at the 3 Tuns pub in Ashwell for a drink, a red kite flew over...
> View attachment 96669
> 
> ...


Happy birthday!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> On the morning of your 46th birthday it's always a good idea to go and ride 46 miles with your son!
> We set out into breezy sunshine, our outward point was to be Ashwell, about 20 or so miles to the south west, so hopefully we'd come home on a tail wind. Up over Chapel hill to Barrington for a change and then out to villages such as Meldreth and Littlington passing fields of golden wheat. We stopped at the 3 Tuns pub in Ashwell for a drink, a red kite flew over...
> View attachment 96669
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday. That looks like a good way to celebrate. (I shall be working for mine )


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Happy Birthday. That looks like a good way to celebrate. (I shall be working for mine )




Unlike!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2015)

dave r said:


> I've got a new bike and I'm back on Shimano after 4-5 years on SRAM, riding up the little climb coming into Desford on my second ride I got the drop down onto the inner ring right but then tried to double tap it down a couple of gears and ended up climbing in a 38/11.


I am having the opposite experience with my Shimano-equipped CX bike. I am used to Campagnolo shifters which use an inner lever to shift down and a thumb button to shift up. Shimano, of course, use an inner lever to shift _UP_ so I keep finding myself in a higher gear rather than a lower one!


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jul 2015)

Up early(ish) for a ride on the Boardman Road Comp - and in yet another first, I was fully Lycra'd up...

It was quite breezy this morning (more on this later), and I fancied a chance, so I headed out towards Thorner.
Down the long hill into the village, then along Main Street before heading up the hill towards Bramham. Really got a good turn of speed going along this section and set a new top speed of 35.1mph into the dip by the entrance to Bramham Park, before slowing considerably to climb the other side. Then a gently downhill blast to Bramham, where I stopped for a drink and a photo.




A couple of other cyclists passed while I was there, and all said hello / checked I was OK (must be the Lycra...)

I set off again, diverting into Bramham to climb the mountain that is Town Hill for the first time since my knee problems started. I might have ended up on the granny ring, but I kept going and got to the top. 

Then a run down NCN R66 to Aberford, turning right to come through Barwick, then on to Scholes and down the hill to home.

I encountered that special type of wind today that seems to be in your face no matter what direction you're heading in. How I long for a still day, or at least a day when I don't seem to be cycling into a headwind most of the time or where the wind is slowing me down on long downhill section...

18.02 miles, average of 13.1mph (curse that wind) and 697 feet of climbing in 1hr 22m. I also completed 3 separate mile long sections with an average speed of over 22mph and set 2 new PB's. Plus that new max speed of 35.1mph 
This road biking might just catch on...

_Edit_ to add that I've just noticed that I took 55 seconds off one previous PB over a 1.9 mile section - that's a huge difference between my hybrid and the new road bike!


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> On the morning of your 46th birthday it's always a good idea to go and ride 46 miles with your son!
> We set out into breezy sunshine, our outward point was to be Ashwell, about 20 or so miles to the south west, so hopefully we'd come home on a tail wind. Up over Chapel hill to Barrington for a change and then out to villages such as Meldreth and Littlington passing fields of golden wheat. We stopped at the 3 Tuns pub in Ashwell for a drink, a red kite flew over...
> View attachment 96669
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday @Dave 123


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2015)

Many happy returns, @Dave 123


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Jul 2015)

Happy Birthday @Dave 123 , have a good one.

With no danger of ice today I thought it was about time to re-visit the scene of my "off" on the black-ice back in February as I haven't been back there since for some reason!

Leaving the forest at its northern tip it was a quick dash across the busy A36 before heading through Whiteparish & up the little climb just before the 12% downhill where the accident happened, & I must admit the brakes were well & truly applied as I reached the 90 degree turn at the bottom. With that safely negotiated it was along country lanes & the patchwork fields through West Dean, Winterslow & Middle Wallop before turning back for home through Broughton, Dunbridge, Mottisfont, Whiteparish again & a different route through the forest.

62.8 very enjoyable miles today in almost perfect temperatures & only a slightly annoying south-westerly breeze.

https://www.strava.com/activities/348612552


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Jul 2015)

Weekend off work.... It's extremely windy, but it's been dry at least.

Set off on the old Raleigh to pop to the bank and drop something off with my sister. It's not far so I'm just in jeans and a T shirt.

Jeez, this thing is heavy into the wind!
Oh, it's drizzling now...
The bank was closed (too late.. duh!)
Sister was out.
Now it's raining..
Damp jeans are hell to cycle in.
Saddle needs to go up a bit I reckon.
Back home.

Rain has stopped now 

4.7 miles
https://app.strava.com/activities/348695904


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/348706979

Recovery ride


----------



## Diggs (18 Jul 2015)

A quick and very rough edit of today's ride


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

My ride today started with me being attacked.  It was a very serious attack as well.

What I had failed to notice when I took the bike lock off my trike and slammed it down on the wall/ground was that there was a fledgling blackbird right where I had put my bike lock! The fledgling would not survive long if it stayed there (luckily I missed hitting it with a Sold Secure Gold bike lock  ) - it had fallen/slid down the bank and ended up head deep in dead holly leaves (from this year's leaf fall), so despite its parents' protests it was moved back to the top of the bank where it had much more shelter and cover from the sparrow hawks, kestrels and buzzards that routinely pay this area a visit. The parents shut up after that and were soon back with the juvenile. This is a common occurrence with all small juvenile animals & birds and the area we keep the bikes in is an enclosed space that nothing other than mice and squirrels can actually get out of (unless you can actually fly!). Rescuing them is all I can do.





Said juvenile Blackbird. TBH I am not even sure if it should be out of the nest yet!

So today was also a big day in a few other areas as well. It was to be the first time my OH had been to Jodrell Bank (he still hasn't been around it, but has now been to the café). It was to be my longest ride to date. And it was to take my total distance for both this year and for the recumbent trike to over 1,000 miles. Not bad for someone who has to take crutches everywhere and can't walk far!

The journey there was to be the longer of the 2 distances today - Jodrell Bank is in a 'blind spot' when it comes to getting there from where we live. Imagine it being at 4 o'clock on a circle and you are coming in at 8-9 o'clock. You can't cut across the middle, you have to go around the outside, but the shortest route is also very boring, very busy and not that nice/pleasant/etc... So it was the long way round on the way there, and the short way on the way home (by virtue of a strong headwind and a touch of common sense). It was also a touch eventful because I nearly took out an entire peloton of club riders this morning! I was happily minding my own business on a single lane road, climbing up hill slooooooowly on the inside of a tight bend when all of a sudden there was a scream of BIIIKKKKKEEEE as one toooooo many of them were cutting the fast downhill bend.... Afterwards my OH commented "perhaps I should have warned them". All I could really say was 'perhaps'.





So this is our goal. Ever since an ex CC member took me here over 2 years ago my OH has been complaining that I haven't taken him... Can't win really.





Lunch and the wonderful chips they serve here!





We chose to stay away from the café area and used the benches that serve the "Potting Shed Café" which has not yet opened for the season. It was easier to get the trike to the benches than in the café.

We left, like so many of the cyclists we saw, as the café was starting to get busy for lunch and headed off home. As mentioned by many others, the wind is a little interesting today and going home was, err, hard actually.



One thing we did spot was a new use for a telephone box. It is the first time I have seen one marked as having a defibrillator in it!






Then it was reasonably boring on the way home, not to mention, oh I already have. Well it is worth mentioning it again...



I did try pointing out to my OH that you can't slipstream a recumbent trike but he repeatedly tried  and even ran into me on one occasion. double .

Anyhow - tired legs meant my average speed dropped from 14.5kph to 13.4kph on the last 8km stretch, but I made it.

https://www.strava.com/activities/348661703 57km or 36 miles and my longest ride, 1,000miles covered this year/on the recumbent trike and I'm knackered. Oh and I'm also sunburnt on my shins! And it was sunny & dry all day.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am having the opposite experience with my Shimano-equipped CX bike. I am used to Campagnolo shifters which use an inner lever to shift down and a thumb button to shift up. Shimano, of course, use an inner lever to shift _UP_ so I keep finding myself in a higher gear rather than a lower one!



Sounds like Campag is similar to Shimano Sora, the SRAM is done solely with the lever behind the brake lever it doesn't use the brake lever at all unlike the Tiagra on the new bike. I was out for a short ride, 25 miles, yesterday afternoon and managed not to cock up any shifting.


----------



## Mattonsea (18 Jul 2015)

After a week of harvesting , and trapped at work , the need to get out was much needed. A nice 50 mile loop from home to the top of the New Forest via Brockenhurst , Bolderwood , and Sandy Balls . The back down to Ibsley and Burley and home. Coming out of 10 bends doing about 30mph the cycle club over took me ,scaring the bejesus out of me.
Everything is burnt to a crisp down here , and the air was very dry with a evil head wind,
which slowed my tired legs down so 52 miles , 1300ft elevation . Not bad considering 95hrs work and been up since 4 this morning.


----------



## Simontm (18 Jul 2015)

Last longish ride before Ride London - 80 miles.
As I was late, I headed out west rather than towards the Surrey Hills.
Now I don't normally need to do a Numpty count on my weekend rides but on the Wraysbury road just outside Staines, some idiot in a glazing van threw a lucozade bottle at the cyclist in front of me, just missing him 
Anyway Staines to Eton...


Then Windsor to Maidenhead to Henley




View from just outside Henley
At Henley there was a classic boats and car show which unfortunately cost to get in but I did see the Royal Barge manned. - I usually see it moored up near me 

North of the Thames, back down to Marlow


Then back over the Thames, turn left then up quarry wood road which is like a slightly steeper Box Hill.

Down through Cookham and back through Dorney


Just make out Windsor Castle...

Then Datchet, Wraysbury, Staines, Laleham, Shepperton.

Through Lower Sunbury, taking it fairly easy as I should be beginning my warm down, when some bloke on a hybrid came huffing past - well this is my home turf damnit, so clicked down, went past him and maintained a steady 22mph to the lights. 

Jumped onto the shared path at Hampton to get round the roadworks and had a virtually traffic free run to the Palace.
Over the bridge then home 5 hours 20 minutes.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jul 2015)

A rare Saturday off for me, so me and Mrs Wife set off to nowhere in particular, we headed towards Witney into the feckin wind after 12 miles had a cuppa and cake then set off towards the White Horse chalky thing in Uffington, the route was flat until we got there and we were supposed to be having an easy day but up we went anyway. Fantastic views for miles up there.

Onwards after brief rest and up down hills to have lunch at Lambourne in a nice pub, then on to Hungerford for ice cream and then back home along quiet country lanes via Boxford, East Isley,

Lovely day our but bloody windy again and there didn't seem to be any respite form it either. 65.99 miles and 2455 feet of climbing, which I think is more climbing than the 100 miles of the Ride London-Surrey route.










Just left of centre you can see the White Horse on the hill.






An 'orse 'n cart Blanche










In the centre just above the horizon those three tiny black dots are fighter jets taking off from RAF Brize Norton.















The Ridgeway.





Nice Ice Cream here, the cafe is a bit naff though,






Happy Birthday @Dave 123


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2015)

16 miles in lovely windy sunshine. 



Katherine said:


> Today, I had my first proper ride with Miss K. After a year of cycling to uni and around the canal paths of Birmingham, she is fitter than me, can go faster on the hills and it's only the rubbish BSO that she uses that lets me beat her on the straights.
> I took her to the pub on the canal that I spotted while doing @BigAl68's pub challenge.
> Good lunch, enjoyed while watching the boats. By the time we left, there were 3 more sets of cyclists and some people who arrived by boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandane (18 Jul 2015)

Fed up with having my rides curtailed by the weather, today I decided to take full advantage of the strong SW winds and lack of rain.
I took a route from home to Glasgow, which involved a fair amount of climbing (by my standards ), using mainly quiet minor roads through North Ayrshire, East Ayrshire and then to Eaglesham before heading into Glasgow for the train home. Strava here.

Having finally figured out how to get photos from my phone onto my computer, I can share with you the wonderful cycle route between Eaglesham and East Kilbride:






I did think about it .... but after lobbing a few stones in at the deep end (furthest away), I have to admit that I bottled it . The water across the road was quite fast flowing too, so I headed back to Eaglesham (uphill and into the wind, naturally) and rather than continue to East Kilbride I just headed to Clarkston and into Glasgow city centre.


----------



## derrick (18 Jul 2015)

We did a bit of hill traing for a change, rather than the normal club ride we did repeats of three hills in Epping Forest. 5x Mott st Wellington hill and Lippets hill. Then down to the Wake arms roundabout for a sprint to Rangers rd. Everybody enjoyed the ride, There was plenty of beer and coffee when we got back to base. 40 miles in total and 3150ft of climbing.


----------



## Haitch (18 Jul 2015)

Brandane said:


> fair amount of climbing (by my standards ),



Wow, 97.8% at 37 miles! Fair by anyone's standards.


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Jul 2015)

I rode a mile to the allotment. Picked a cabbage, kale, spinach, chard and an onion. Watered, and rode a mile back home!
Not sure, but I think I achieved a PB!!!


----------



## Brandane (18 Jul 2015)

Alan H said:


> Wow, 97.8% at 37 miles! Fair by anyone's standards.


Sorry; lost me there! What does that mean? Something on Strava that I've missed presumably?


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jul 2015)

Happy birthday @Dave 123


----------



## Haitch (18 Jul 2015)

Brandane said:


> Sorry; lost me there! What does that mean? Something on Strava that I've missed presumably?



From your Strava site:


----------



## Saluki (18 Jul 2015)

We meant to follow a course but Skippy the Garmin wanted us to go up a dirt track that was ruttier than the one we were on and then had a bit of a breakdown so we winged it a bit. We picked up the course a bit later in the ride but we saw some villages we wouldn't have seen otherwise.

Swannington is very pretty, we thought.



The cottages behind us.




We followed the road a bit and then we saw a sign saying PYO Strawberries. 2 Miles. There was a big arrow pointing the way and we thought, 'yummy strawberries' so off we went in the direction of the Strawberry sign. It was at least 3 miles, possibly more and we went round in a bit of a circle but we stopped for Strawbs and picked about a quid's worth and then sat and at them at the farm. Nice Polish chap running the field, seemed very friendly.

From there I saw a sign for Marsham and we followed the road along. Nice views.



Skippy the Garmin caught up and got with the programme and we followed the road to Marsham. We were going to stop for a coffee at a pub but noticed that there was Afternoon Tea being served 2 - 4 at the village hall, all welcome. They were having a bellringing and tea afternoon to raise money for the village's sponsored village in Nepal that has just been flattened. £7 well spent for 2 huge cups of coffee, more ginger cake than I have seen in a long while and they insisted we 'kept our strength up' after riding 'all the way from Norwich, really ' with a large scone with jam on - we shared it. We listened to the bell ringing tunes while we munched and then waved goodbye after returning our tray, using their loo and soaking our Buffs again. There may have been a bidon top up too. Very pleasant.

We followed Skippy across towards Scottow and then we were directed up this road that had the cul-de-sac sign. Heigh ho, we thought. It can't be as bad as that horse track with stinging nettles at Mulbarton, surely. It wasn't. A bit rutted but it took us across the back of the old RAF base at Colitshall, that is now one of HMPs.
The 'road'



To the right of us



To the left of us



The crop was quite high.

The tarmacked road was very much welcomed and then we whizzed through Colitshall and on to Crostwick and Spixworth. Of course, after leaving Colt, Hubster said 'can we look for an ice cream'. If he'd have said that half a mile before, he could have had one at Colt. It was here, Hubster had a we second and I noticed that his Buff made him look like he had bat ears.




At Spixworth, Skippy the GPS thought that we should just take a shortcut across the quarry. We thought not and went around the quarry and across to St Faiths, Horsford, Drayton (stopped for a Solaro for Hubster) and then home along the Marriotts Way plus a bit extra around the block to go over the 40 miles.
40.36 miles in 3hrs17 and change, averaging 12 and a bit mph, which was not bad as the first 8 miles were off road, as were the last 3and a bit, plus a mile or two in the middle.

Great fun.
Photobucket is playing silly buggers tonight so there may be pics and there may not.


----------



## Brandane (18 Jul 2015)

Alan H said:


> From your Strava site:
> 
> View attachment 96729


Now THAT would be some climb! Must have been when I had the bike vertical lifting it over a gate .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jul 2015)

@Saluki Evan's multitool is made of mozzarella, mine is already in the metal recycling bucket 
The mini tub of ceramic lube seems promising though, will lube my road bike with it, once I figure out how use the brakes, only had it for year, has never left the spare room yet


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jul 2015)

The wind seemed to go a bit quieter early this evening so headed out to find the westerly was still pretty strong; having to change down at location where normally I change up the gears. Seemed generally quite so I crawled into the westerly along a section of an A road that I have not cycled on since last years closure for the TdF.Turned off onto a lane not previously traversed and the westerly was obvious from the cloud formations.





Noticed all the cows in one field were grazing facing east! Needing a pit stop (anyone noticed how wild plants, nettles etc, have grown rapidly this year making such necessities a bit more awkward that normal) I parked the hybrid on its kickstand only to grab hold of the bike as it tried to fall. Turned out the kickstand had cracked its casing. Seem to have a local choice of Halfords or Sports Direct for another, the latter having been the source of the busted one but are Halfords ones at three times the cost actually better?


----------



## Saluki (19 Jul 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Saluki Evan's multitool is made of mozzarella, mine is already in the metal recycling bucket
> The mini tub of ceramic lube seems promising though, will lube my road bike with it, once I figure out how use the brakes, only had it for year, has never left the spare room yet


Not as bad as the Aldi multitool that is made of toffee


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2015)

Eight miles this day, as the weather was quite hot and humid, so I left home early to get to Mrs. GA's office for some lifting and carrying duties, before things got too tropical. My Schwinn was welcome at Moulton Hall, although it does not fold. And yes, for some unexplained reason, that is a pumpkin plant growing in the planter. There is a small pumpkin hanging from the vine about halfway to the ground, and an 18-20 pounder on the sidewalk itself.


----------



## Jon George (19 Jul 2015)

A little pre-pub pootle of twenty miles - including a five minute sit-and-watch-the-world-go-by session at Bucklesham. There were some resolutely stern faces out there on cycles today, but I just can't stop wishing people a good morning. 

This out near Bucklesham before the bench claimed the aforementioned pause in the proceedings.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2015)

Just time to post todays ride before w*rk....
After a few rideless days, it was good to get out and about for a few miles around the local lanes and villages..







The Nene was looking lovely on the Station Road bridges..

Unfortunately I did not have too much time to pedal today as I had to get home for lunch.






Hmmmm, what to have for lunch.. Let me think....

Back home on 17 miles. Off to w*rk now. Booooo 

http://app.strava.com/activities/349242837


----------



## dan_bo (19 Jul 2015)

It's great when you do new stuff isn't it?

27 miles over Brushes moor. I'll wager 18 of them were off road of. My kind of ride.

Ill try and put some pics up again later. Was nice though.

Edit; nope, not uploading.


----------



## surfdude (19 Jul 2015)

27 miles around some lovely lanes . not to hot or windy . would have liked to go further but the bike just felt a bit stiff and the legs to for some reason . the bad thing about it was stopping off at the lbs and seeing all the bikes to upgrade to. so now the time has come to see just how much the wife really loves me .


----------



## Archeress (19 Jul 2015)

It's been a fortnight since I last rode (is this sounding a bit too much of a confessional?), so hopped on the bike to ride with my club. We rode out to Berkley, on the way there having to traverse an unexpected (for the ride leader and everyone else) rough footpath with most of us gngerly tiptoeing down on road bikes. We also had a short rain shower on the run out, but it was one of those light misty type showers. Arriving in Berkley, we stopped at a very nice cafe and sat in their courtyard for breakfast. The return trip was much sunnier but into a headwind all the way. We stopped off in Littleton On Severn for a liquid lunch before the climb out of Lower Almondsbury which I managed in one go for the first time this year!  Turning onto the A38 at the top we stayed in 2 by 2 formation all the way back to Bradley Stoke Leisure Centre, twas a beautiful sight to behold, precision cycling at a nice turn of pace.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Katherine (19 Jul 2015)

Today I conquered hills! *2,428 feet elevation. *
46.2 miles, including a Skyride local 27 miler :* Manchester Wildlife and Wilderness. *
I rode to Heaton Park, where the ride started, then we rode towards, up, down and over the hills of Oldham. Cake and coffee stop at a garden centre in Uppermill. 
My first Skyride with a great bunch of people, I was the only female and mostly the slowest on the ups and mostly the fastest on the downs. Several 7 %ers! Great views, when it wasn't raining. Windy sunshine for the second half.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/349432433

Over 100Km's, lovely weather, one crash (I got a 'neutral' when I pulled for a gear on a 25% climb and went down like a sack of shyte) and a Sky ride. Beautiful.


----------



## Diggs (19 Jul 2015)

So many rides going through my neck of the woods today but myself and my old mate decided on an extra hour or so in bed and an independant ride with his son.
And despite the odd cloud and an occasional headwind it was a lovely day.



Stopping off at Radical bikes, for a drink and a comfort break, which I think our young rider was quite taken with (I'm not sure if somersaults on bikes are really me though).





Edit Actually, let's give them a bit of a plug, the guy who runs it seems a really nice guy and very welcoming http://radicalbikes.co.uk/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2015)

Nearly the usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass. However number two son decided to join us again, so we set off later than normal as we waited for him to drag his lazy arse out of bed. 

Number two son then decided to have a tumble about 7 or 8 miles into the ride, no idea what happened, one minute he was riding along, the next he is on the floor. He was fine, bike has a few scuffs on it. 

Rather than stopping in Watermead Park for our usual coffee, we stopped at the pub and had a quick bite and a pint, number 2 son was then complaining he was tired, so we cut the ride short and rather than the usual 29-30 miles we ended on 27. 

Apart from a minutes or so of rain it was nice and sunny if not a bit windy.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/349432433
> 
> Over 100Km's, lovely weather, one crash (I got a 'neutral' when I pulled for a gear on a 25% climb and went down like a sack of shyte) and a Sky ride. Beautiful.
> View attachment 96808
> ...


I'm off to Sandy Balls next week for hols, nice riding round there?


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm off to Sandy Balls next week for hols, nice riding round there?


Awesome riding. Seek out Blissford hill (25% of pure evil)


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

I left you last as we arrived in Namur on Thursday.

Namur itself was ok, nothing to right home about but the Eco hotel just out of the city was truly the pits.

Anyway Friday dawned and we left as soon as we could. We decided, after much toingandfroing with French SNCF trains that our initial idea of getting the train from Charleville Mezieries up to Lille the following week was just not going to happen in an easy or cost effective way with the bikes so we cut our losses and got the train from Mamur to Ghent via Brussels. It was cheap and easy apart from having to haul the bikes onto the train and being packed like sardines. Ok for me as a London commuter but not for Hop.

However it was all worth it. Ghent was brilliant and somewhere i would certainly recommend. The city has real soul and we arrived on the last day of the Jazz festival so heaven for me and the start of the 10 day Ghent Festival.

Our b&b i'm betting was the best and owned by a fabulous Flemish lady with an enormous love for her city and her beautiful 17th C Home.

I could bore you witless with the amount of pictures i took but just for a flavour here are a couple.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2015)

Today began with a heavy heart because we were leaving Ghent and it was pouring with rain.

Our destination was Bruges for 3 days.











The ride was a peice of cake as it followed the river all the way on LF5. 

At one point in the ride we were overtaken by 4 MAMILS who charged ahead on the path MAC 10 speed. A few moments later they charged back at the point we followed a diversion and a few minutes later they charged past again at speed finally having found the diversion. About 30 minutes up the path we came along them again with a mechanical. There was no way we were going to stop and offer advice after all what could two women know that Ettixx Quickstep and Saxo Tinkoff MAmils not know. To be fair one of them did chuckle as we cruised past. They finally overtook us just outside the city and they laughed and waved at the two touring plodders that beat them home. 

Thankfully the weather improved outside the city and we managed to find a hotel and dump our kit before a well earnt beer whilst we dried out.

... and relax .


----------



## Spike on a bike (19 Jul 2015)

Today's ride took me over to my sisters in Deopham as she's not been well 
Probably stay there an hour. 
Then over to wymondham where I meant to take a picture of the Abbey to post but there was lots of touristy traffic so I forgot
Them from wymondham out towards Tacolneston and a twisty turny ride back home 
Picture is the TV mast at Tacolneston and possibly my bike at a comfort stop
As normal run keeper got lost and so I'm not sure but I think poss 30 ish miles


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jul 2015)

Woke up this morning to the hammering of rain on the window. Looked out to see monsoon like rain and a river (almost) running down the street.
By the time I was ready to go for a paper the rain had stopped, and by the time I got back home the sun was out.
"Why don't you go out for a ride?" said Mrs ND - like I needed asking twice... 
I decided to take the hybrid - given the earlier rain i didn't fancy getting the road bike grotted up, so back into my baggy shorts after yesterdays adventures in Lycra...
Off road and up Wood Lane to Scholes, on road down to the Coronation Tree and then off road again on Bog Lane and Barnbow Lane - passed a fellow cyclist looking at a map at the bottom of the hill (all OK, just deciding which way to go), and up to Manston Lane, where I turned left onto Nanny Goat Lane for a change, where a horse rider who wished me a good ride as she passed. This bridleway heads through the countryside towards Garforth, passing under the M1. Out the other side, past the stables and riding school onto the blacktop down to Barwick Road - bouncing over most of the barely visible speed bumps...good job I hadn't locked the front fork out at this point.
Left again and back over the M1 bridge before crossing Cock Beck and climbing back up to Parlington Lane (NCN R66), where I turned right onto the bridleway and headed to Aberford through the woods. Passed a fair few walkers and dog walkers here, plus a lad on a MTB heading in the opposite direction very slowly, then caught up with a couple of slow moving horse riders who saw me but took an absolute age faffing about before letting me pass  - I just hung back until they'd sorted Dobbin and Hercules out. On through the woods and the 'haunted' tunnel before the run onto Aberford where I stopped for 5 mins and a drink. Two guys on exotic looking machinery and wearing FPK came down the hill from the Lotherton Hall direction - and said hello as they whizzed by.
I returned the way I'd come through the woods, I passed the horse riders from earlier without any fuss this time and then out towards Long Lane. Straight across and down Ellis Lane and the bridleway across the golf course - just off the golf course I passed the lad from earlier with the MTB who was pushing it at this point. When he heard me approaching he jumped back on and started riding again, but waved me through. Left onto Barnbow Lane (again) and this time I went left then right at the top and took the Leeds Country Way up the field and across the railway bridge - I think this might technically be a footpath, but I've seen bikes use it regularly and there are vehicle tracks all the way through the field, which I stuck to, so no harm done. Then back out onto NCN R66 where it crosses the M1 on a bridge and then the run down to Thorpe Park. More horse riders here (4 of them!), so I went onto the road to give them a wide berth (R66 is also a bridleway here), then across the hard standing and up onto Barrowby Lane then Austhorpe Lane for the downhill blast to the bridge over the railway. Down Manston Lane to Pendas Fields, then through there and up to home.
Needless to say after the overnight rain there were a lot of puddles, but despite being covered in mud I had great fun.

15.95 miles (I know, not paying attention again!) 1h 31m at an average of 10.5mph, plus one PB.

Then once home, time to clean and lube the very muddy bike while Mrs ND was busy baking for a charity bake off at her work tomorrow - we are becoming quite domesticated in our middling years.
I may have sampled some of this baking while fettling the bike - purely for quality control purposes, obviously

The great shame of this is that Leeds Council have plans to build over huge swathes of this route, with a dual carriageway and associated development either side of it, meaning this great green space and productive farmland right on the edge of the city will be lost forever. Don't think for a minute that I'm some kind of NIMBY, but there are a lot of places in the local area that appear more suitable for development first...


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2015)

3.5 hours to get round my bike.

Cleaning it that is. Gawd it does take an age don't it? Looks lovely now though.


----------



## Donger (19 Jul 2015)

After missing a few weeks, it was back to club riding for me today. Due to holidays and other commitments, there was a small turnout of just 5 of us this morning - Dean, Claire, "Kingsway Dave" ,"Cannondale Dave" and me. None of us had thought for a moment about where we were heading today, hoping someone else would take the lead. Maybe I lack imagination, but I ended up suggesting exactly where I went to on my audax last week, being the Dean Heritage Centre at Soudley in the Forest of Dean. (If they were going to name a heritage centre after him, Dean might as well be taken there).

And so it was that I led us out northwards into Gloucester, where we crossed the Severn at Over Bridge (old picture):




Straight after that we hit the headwind ... Thankfully, the 2 Daves also took turns at the front, but I still found myself putting in a bit of an effort even to cycle slightly downhill into it at one point. As soon as we spotted a sign for Northwood Green, we got off the A48 and immediately felt the shelter from the hedgerows, and it was nice to be able to chat as we rode along the quieter lanes towards Flaxley and up the hill to Littledean. Unfortunately, at this point, Dean had to turn back because of his knee, and Claire also left us to keep him company on the ride back home. One of the Daves started to worry about how long it was going to take, too, so the 3 of us settled for getting up past Flaxley Abbey to the high point of the forest at Littledean, and then turning for home along the A4151. This proved particularly "interesting" for me, as I had deliberately chosen a route originally that would avoid any fast, steep descents. I need a new rear brake cable, and it had taken me an hour of fettling to get the rear brake to work at even 50% of its usual strength. So cue one twisting 35mph descent, then. Once back down in Westbury on Severn, I was finally able to unclench.

For anyone who is thinking of climbing up into the Forest of Dean for the first time, I can recommend this route from Northwood Green to Flaxley to Littledean, as it winds it way around gently by a side entrance, neatly avoiding all of the steeper bits. From my flatnav, here is the route we took. The pink bits are today's ride, superimposed on a map I prepared for last week's 100km audax -(the black bits) - which was also a great route, mostly on quiet roads, and utilising the same gentle climb to Littledean:




A cracking, brisk pace set today, partly due to being blown home by a stiff SW wind, and partly because we were mainly on A roads. In all, 35.1 miles in 2 hours 25 mins today. I think that may be the first time I have ever averaged over 14mph (including stops) on a decent length ride. Back home an hour earlier than usual, so I got to see what Mrs Donger gets up to while I'm out. (A bit of a beauty sleep today!).
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Basil.B (19 Jul 2015)

Did my Tour of Middle Oxfordshire, The Bartons around the Tews then up to Chippy Norton, back via Charlbury.
54 miles all in on my Singlespeed, back in time to see the last 60 kms of Le Tour.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Awesome riding. Seek out Blissford hill (25% of pure evil)



Sounds like I may be doing a little walking too then


----------



## Glow worm (19 Jul 2015)

Just a few pics of this afternoon's 17 miler along the Lodes Way here in the flatlands 





The weeds along the cycle path next to the B1102 have almost joined up in the middle! Hopeless. 






The road from Lode. It has some pleasing curves to it- unusual in a landscape dominated largely by straight lines.





Another rare curve at White Fen






One for any wheat fans - taken on a track near Reach. The first combines of the season were in action hereabouts today. Amazing how fast time flies by. Another harvest already. 

A bit blowy here today but lovely in the sunshine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2015)

7 miles this day, a bit less hot and a bit less humid. Would have had a few more miles, but after assisting at early mass, a trip to the grocery store, and dog-walking, and before a visit to great-nephew, and lunch, I was a bit crunched for time.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jul 2015)

Another day late report

Yesterday did the Suffolk Spinner sportive epic ride with Bob from the club.

Travelling down the A14 it was absolutely chucking it down but once at the venue all was clear and after we signed on the sun was coming out

Roads were still wet at the start though and there seemed to be quite a few peeps with punctures but luckily my Clement Stradas and Bob's Gatorskins held firm against all that Suffolks rough roads could throw at us.

Posh first stop at Snape maltings but the second stop had no toilets available(no-one turned up to open the hall up)

Decent progress was made although at the last stop Bob told me to press on if I wanted and he would make his own pace back.

Finished with an official time of 6 hours 14 minutes (with a Garmin moving time of 5:47) to get in to the Gold time and an 'unofficial' position of 45th in the Epic section which I'm pretty pleased with*

Sorry no pics as we didn't hag around too long at stops and we also wanted to keep a good momentum going.

https://www.strava.com/activities/349583269

Was a nice rolling course and a bit tougher than it seemed from the profile although the wind probably played a part on the backward part of it.


*Yes I know it's not a race before anyone starts


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jul 2015)

Just had a quick 15 miler on the mtb..rode through a ford on the river nene, How deep lol shoes under water, was nice a cool tho..

lots of fly's mind..


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jul 2015)

Another Three Hills Challenge today, Streatley, Sulham and Whitchurch Hills. 40.01 Mile round trip, warm windy day, but greyer than great granddad's grubby grey goaty, and a little threat of rain to mess up my lovely clean bike, just to stress me out. Stopped in Pangbourne for a cup of splosh, a bacon sarny and a piece of lemon cake, which was probably very nice in May, when I suspect it was made.

Not a lot on the way of photos, 'cos you've seen most of the area around here if you've been paying attention, I did manage to take a couple that might be of interest.






The top of Streatley Hill. you can see where it appears to drop off the face of the Earth.





Yeah Right!






This is Nunhide Lane in Sulham, a bridlway, they've had to put rising bollards up and these signs to stop motorised traffic trying to get to Ikea 2.5 miles the other end.





If you've ever seen the film French Lieutenant's Woman, there's a very short scene where a Horse and Carriage travel down this track to visit the church.




Streatley Hill is at 7.5 miles, Sulham Hill about 17.5 miles and Whitchurch Hill at about 22.00 miles, it's fun going down them.

Edited for tryping ellors.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jul 2015)

Managed to get out every day since Friday, and slowly working up to 30 minute rides. A huge 4.5 miles today  Still, every little helps.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Managed to get out every day since Friday, and slowly working up to 30 minute rides. A huge 4.5 miles today  Still, every little helps.


Good work. Keep the rides coming.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Jul 2015)

Yesterday's ride? Hmph...
Planned a route out towards Denholme, Oxenhope and Haworth. Awoke on Sunday morning to winds of the lusty, gusty kind. Bearing in mind the somewhat exposed nature of my planned ride I promptly hit the chicken switch. Instead I did 20 and a bit miles around the locale, very up-and-down but managed to benefit from a little bit of wind doping to get a few PRs. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/349288114

Haworth will just have to wait...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Today began with a heavy heart because we were leaving Ghent and it was pouring with rain.
> 
> Our destination was Bruges for 3 days.
> 
> ...


I love the hare and the tortoise theory..... Works every time! (well, nearly every time)


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I love the hare and the tortoise theory..... Works every time! (well, nearly every time)


It was funny and they did laugh at the various times they past us. 

Their rear end view was quite pleasant


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jul 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Managed to get out every day since Friday, and slowly working up to 30 minute rides. A huge 4.5 miles today  Still, every little helps.


Great going. It will come and that average speed is faster than me!


----------



## graham56 (20 Jul 2015)

Just picked this up today . 14 days in the sunshine


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Their rear end view was quite pleasant



TMI!! pervy woman.... lol


----------



## PatrickPending (20 Jul 2015)

Another my ride yesterday, 117Km Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Broughton Astley- Leire - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Stanford upon Avon - Cold Ashby - Cottesbroke - Naseby - Brixworth - Hasselbech - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Lovely day for a ride, longest for a while but I'm still managing a 100K or more ride per month - probabl won't manage another in July but hope to make up for it in August. Photo taken just norh of Brixworth


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jul 2015)

Loving these sunny summer evenings, so made the most of it with a quick scoot cross country to Garforth on the hybrid.
Up Wood Lane to Scholes,then down to the Coronation Tree, then Bog Lane and Barnbow Lane where I'm pleased to report that virtually all of yesterday's muddy puddles have dried up.
Onto Nanny Goat Lane and up the hill and through the M1 underpass, then past the stables where it was feeding time for the horses and the quick downhill run to Barwick Rd, before a quick right under the railway bridge, up the hill and onto Barrowby Lane (NCN R66). After a speedy run down the tarmac section it was into the woods on the bridleway and an uphill push to the bridge back over the M1. A slight detour onto the grass round a couple on MTBs who had stopped to give their weimaraner a drink, then a quick downhill run to Thorpe Park. Round the now deserted office park and up onto the continuation of Barrowby Lane, before the fast blast down to the railway bridge (MapMyRide has robbed me of some speed here - the bike computer was showing over 32mph, but it's got me maxing out at 18...).
Then up Manston Lane, over Pendas Fields and up to home.
10.64 miles, 58m 14s at a very acceptable average of 11.0 mph and 397 ft climbed - well pleased with that considering. Beats sitting watching the telly doesn't it?


----------



## gavgav (20 Jul 2015)

The gloomy wet and horrid day seemed to have abated a bit by the time I finished work, checked the rain radar and no more was forecast, so decided to brave the wind and go for it. Not been out on the bike for a week and with busy weekends passed and coming up I'm not getting out as much as I would like at the moment.

It was warm but ridiculously windy (18 mph gusting to 36mph according to the met office ) as I battled it over Lyth Hill. Just to add to the issues it started to rain as well . I actually briefly thought about turning round at the top of the hill and going back home, such was my mood but told myself to man up and get on with it. For a start I had some new territory to look forward to and was going to call in on dad, so battled on.

I dropped down to Annscroft and then took the road to Plealey on new roads for me. It was a pleasant trip along there but the wind was right in my face and made it snail place. Once in the village I took a left and climbed up to Oaks from this direction for the 1st time. It is a much more scenic climb from this side and feels a bit like a mountain pass as you climb between the hills, but the downside is that it is a LOT steeper and longer climb! I needed my granny gear on 3 occasions but made it to the top and enjoyed the wonderful views over Shropshire in the now, thankfully, sunny skies.





The bonus to all of the climbing is dropping down to Stapleton Common, which was great fun with the wind behind me, blasting along at 20 to 30 mph for a good couple of miles, bar having to pull in and avoid idiot van driver on mobile phone.

I then called in on dad and had a chat for 15 minutes before heading into Condover, Betton Abbots and home, again with the wind behind me which improved my mood a lot and I had enjoyed the ride, so glad I persevered with it.

I did have a slight annoyance, as whilst I was having a shower I had left my cycling shoes outside to deodorise, but it had decided to pour down with rain again and they were now soaking wet .

20.4 miles at 11.5mph avg and 971 ft of climbing.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Jul 2015)

I decided to spend the morning baking cinnamon buns.....mmmmm,then the heavens opened , I did some fettling and watched a bit of the TDF before heading out past Looughrigg Tarn towards Skelwith Bridge, then round the east side of Loughrigg Fell and onto the A591. Luckily it wasn't too hectic on a dreich late Monday afternoon (everyone must've been gear shopping in Ambleside....) and I headed north over Le Col de Dunmail, up the east side of Thirlmere and back down the west side (a lovely quiet road). Lots of low cloud and mist swirling around the fells, so I was glad I wasn't up on the tops today, but beautiful to look at in a Turneresque kind of way. Flew back up and over Le Col de Dunmail, then into Grasmere via Easedale Road and back up the lovely Red Bank. Actually I quite enjoy RB, but it's definitely one to avoid on busy days.Just MTFU and get yer sweat on!


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2015)

4.3 miles this day, usual commute, under unexpected threat of thunderstorms. Made it home before it rained. A fine commute, a little better speed, rain stopped in time for me to walk doggies


----------



## Gareth C (21 Jul 2015)

Just back from a weekend of hills, rock and water. Mountain biking around Ambleside, Little Langdale and Rydal.

Saturday: https://www.strava.com/activities/349723836

Sunday: https://www.strava.com/activities/349723870


































Stills above from the video…



All set now for the ‘Ard Rock Enduro in three weeks time!

For now, tapering for Ride London-Surrey 100. Not sure if the weekend was good final preparation, but there you go!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2015)

Yesterdays ride, nearly posted on the day, but not quite...
After a reasonable midnight finish from w*rk, I had to be in town for an appointment at 10:30 so there was no great rush to be up and away, for a change!
I took a leisurely pedal alongside The Washlands and the River Nene on the old Town & Tesco bike as I didn't want to be turning up at the meeting all sweaty and panting (it was business, not pleasure...). After the business was concluded, I looked around the market and town for a short while before heading home.







This chap is quite impressive. There are several of these wood carvings dotted around the town at the moment.

I rode the pretty much the same route back home, with a couple of variations, and stopped to take a pic or two of the teasels beside the Canoe Centre.






There were loads of bees hoovering up the pollen today..

Home on 15 miles after a quick circuit of Lings Woods.

https://www.strava.com/activities/350072799


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jul 2015)

I start a training plan today to get ready for the Oxford Half Marathon in October. The plan consist of running days, cross training days (cycling in my case) and rest days. I've cocked it up already as yesterday was supposed to be a rest day, today a running day and tomorrow a cycling day. I did my three mile run today, I haven't run for a little while, I have got slow again, anyway three miles in 30.49, not the fastest, not the slowest time for me.

Tomorrow is a rest day.


----------



## robjh (21 Jul 2015)

I got my ride in early this morning. I set the alarm for 4.45 and was out just in time for a big red sunrise at around 5.15. The sun rose quickly into the clear sky as I meandered down through Priors Marston, Upper Boddington and Claydon to the Farnborough Hall estate where I stopped to read about the restoration work being carried out on the 18th century landscaping, then carried on to the Burton Dassett Hills. This is a country park on a high ridge, where the hollows and spoil-heaps of old quarrying have now worn to round grassy features, and has excellent views over the surrounding countryside. The map on the trig point pointed as far as the Malverns 40 miles away, but they were hidden in the distant haze this morning.

I sat up here for a while and breakfasted on water and a caramel flapjack, then thought I’d better head for work. I stopped to look at Chesterton windmill – it looks so odd that I had always thought it was a folly but it turns out that it was a working windmill built to a unique design in the 1630s. I then rode up through Leamington and Stoneleigh and was at work in Coventry just after 9, having done 42 miles and a fair bit of stopping.

Near Priors Marston around 6 o'clock





Burton Dassett about 7 o'clock








Chesterton windmill a bit later


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Jul 2015)

Gareth C said:


> Just back from a weekend of hills, rock and water. Mountain biking around Ambleside, Little Langdale and Rydal.
> 
> Saturday: https://www.strava.com/activities/349723836
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the endure.
A cracking area for MTBing.....the Coniston circuit is a must if you haven't already tried it.Good luck with the enduro.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jul 2015)

I've got the week off work this week, going back home to do some fishing with my dad and one of my brothers. Got up yesterday with the intention of going out for a hundred miler, but sat down with a cup of tea and started watching the telly and that was it, never got out of the house.

So this morning even though it was forecast to be windy I decided I was going out for a short ride. Decided 30 miles would do. So got out and set off into the wind, intention to go to Lutterworth and back, 30 miles easy!

Anyway as I'm heading towards Bruntingthorpe which is 7 or 8 miles from home I worked out that if I headed into Leicester after Lutterworth via the Great Central Way and through to Watermead Park before going home I would stretch it to 40 miles.

By the time I got to Lutterworth I'd worked out if I went to Stoney Stanton before going to Watermead Park, and instead of turning for home from there but going on and into Cossington and Rothley, and then looping around Bradgate Park and then home, I would do a metric century. Yep that will definitely do.

By the time I got around Bradgate Park I'd worked out I was going to be closer to 70 miles than a metric century, so I deviated again so that I would hit 75 miles by the time I got home. By the time I got to Abbey Park (9 miles from home via the GCW) I realised I would be nearer 80 miles, by this time I said sod it, headed into the wind again, got completely knackered and finished on 102 miles, 

https://www.strava.com/activities/350808679

Just as I walk in the front door ready to collapse my mobile rings, its my lbs telling me my other bike is ready for me, so I then walked just under a mile to collect the bike and rode it home, hardest mile of the day that one!


----------



## IDMark2 (21 Jul 2015)

I've just read that one out to Mrs ID @Supersuperleeds, she reckons she's heard a similar tale before somewhere ( ) and is now of the opinion that all cyclists suffer from the same OCD distance thing!

I did a shorter loop, Mrs ID likes to know where I'll be going these days (it was easier when she was at work, I could ad lib it more) so I described my intended route to her and set off. Pretty windy today but planned to have the tail wind to start off, helps the warming up go easier. Headed out through Talaton, Escot (they hold the the 'Beautiful Days' music festival there soon) and Ottery.

East Devon is rolling countryside so the diet of fast descents, high-hedged blind corners and burning, sharp, small rises keeps you warm (not that there was much of a need for it today) and alert if you're trying to crack on. Follow the River Otter for a few km's (the stretch where the returned-to-the-wild Beavers are now living and breeding) and on to the 'big' climb of the route, a 3km, 105m gain hill with a couple of 11% ramps near the top. I didn't do it all at once...
I have to stop and take photos of the view for you lot don't I?






In my minds eye the rest of the route is descending from here towards the Exe estuary.In reality it's a bit more rolling than pure descending although the general trend is downwards. I pass through Woodbury Salterton, all chocolate box thatched cottages (no pictures, it's downhill!) and run a gauntlet of traffic for a few 100 metres on the main A379 Exmouth road to get to the Topsham bike path.
The tide is in so the mud isn't exposed for the wading birds to congregate and feed so I head off to find a good spot in the sun but out of the wind for my flapjack and banana to give me the energy needed to head homewards.





I'm mentally congratulating myself for having done the bulk of the descending part of the route into the wind and now have turned towards home with it helpfully at my back. Again in my minds eye the homeward stretch is 'flat' but some of the little kickers of no more than 100 or 200 meters serve to give the old heart rate and lungs a shake up.

First ride after a tough couple of weeks with my MS so pretty pleased with my little trundle over 55k, now for a sleep.


----------



## Gareth C (21 Jul 2015)

Maverick Goose said:


> Good luck with the endure.
> A cracking area for MTBing.....the Coniston circuit is a must if you haven't already tried it.Good luck with the enduro.



The better half was already talking last night about "we must have a weekend together in Coniston..." :-)


----------



## Saluki (21 Jul 2015)

Quickie today. Home - up Marriotts Way to Whitwell, ate cake, rode home.
Jolly nice it was too.
23.35 miles in 2 hours and a couple of minutes, off road, on our CX bikes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2015)

4.3 miles this day, very fine and fancy weather, High 78f,26C, 52% rel Hum. Winds NE @5 and a steady glass at 29.93. Less rain the past few days, allowing things to finally dry out a bit. I did finally encounter a Union Pacific freight train on my route, but I was coming down a rather abrupt hill and was unable to get a picture. I wanted to get over the crossing before lights came on and gates came down.


----------



## Gareth C (22 Jul 2015)

Following on from my earlier post...

After a windy Saturday that saw Iain and I riding low around Iron Keld, the night brought torrential rain, scuppering our plans for a Sunday trip up High Street. So we decided on a variant of our Iron Keld ride, this time heading up Claife Heights, which was surprisingly good riding, and then along Windermere on easy tracks before crossing over ourselves and heading back to Iron Keld for the amazing descent. This time it was more like a river, but still very rideable. We then headed down the road to Chesters for coffee and cake, followed by a climb up the road to descend Loughrigg Terrace (again).







Back at the Youth Hostel, shower, dinner, and then our weekend of mountain biking was over…

Only the small matter of Ride London-Surrey 100 on 2 August lies between me and the ‘Ard Rock Enduro, so good job to get some time in on the mountain bike.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jul 2015)

Last year I took the opportunity to ride Glossop - Llandudno and this proved to be the precursor to the Manchester - Llandudno CC ride. Fast forward a year and we're here again. Only this time there's no Easterly wind, just prevailing SWerlies. So I bought a ticket online to get me home, mapped a route and.............we're off to the seaside again. Only this time not N Wales, we're off to Scarborough

It's a long way; 112 miles all told. And I've got to get over the Pennines first. Then flat, flat, flat. Then the Yorkshire Wolds. Then the seaside. There's about 5,000ft of climbing which isn't too much but a fair chunk comes right at the end when you're feeling a bit knackered

Pretty warm so dispensed with the rain jacket even before I'd got out of Glossop. Didn't need it all day. There aren't many ways over the Pennines from Glossop that are vaguely in the right direction. The Snake goes the wrong way (sort of SE when I want to go NE). Holme Moss is the right way but it's hard. The other option is the Woodhead Pass. Heads NE....check. Not very steep.....check. But it's really busy. I did it. Not too bad, all the traffic behaved well and the tailwind made it a big ring climb all the way. Managed to touch 52mph down the other side.
On through lots of rolling roads via old S Yorkshire colliery towns that have, sadly, seen better days. After about 35 miles you get to Pontefract which really marks the end of the urban-ish, lumpy stretch and the start of the rural flat stretch. I was feeling good and could bowl along on the flat at 18mph no problem with the tail wind. Endless wheat fields, interspersed with potatoes, leeks (I think) and some other brassicas. We only grow grass in the Peak District....hard to identify some of these crops





I think the red thing is a bit of farm machinery. At least I hope that's what it is

I'd brought some flapjack with me to keep me going but after about 60 miles I was in need of lunch. Problem is that skirting around York, the villages are small cafes are few and far between. I got to Wheldrake.....no café. But it does have a pub. So I had very pleasant thick-cut ham sandwiches and chips. And a pint of course






Another flat 20 miles or so to follow. Wildlife wasn't terribly interesting. There were a few chiffchaffs and whitethroats still singing. What was really noticeable was the Yellowhammers. They just don't exist in the Peak District. But in E Yorkshire they're everywhere singing.

The Yorkshire Wolds. These hills aren't as well known as the Dales or the N Yorks Moors. But let me tell you, they're hard. Particularly with 80 miles in the legs. The climb out of Uncleby was a real struggle. A full mile of 9% with a half mile stretch of 11%. Here's the view at the top looking back to the flatlands I'd come from






Managed to see a butterfly I'd never seen before too; Marbled White. They are a S England species but the y have an outpost in the Wolds

Up another hill I came across this field. It was full of purple flowers. I don't recognise them. Is it the flowering of a crop? They were only in this field so I am guessing it's a crop






The riding started to get a bit easier and the final 20 miles run to Scarborough were excellent. It's interesting on these long rides to see how your cycling performance varies. For the first 50 miles I felt great. Then I started to feel some fatigue. About an hour after eating lunch I felt great again. I guess I just needed to eat and then it took a while for the food to take effect

Speaking of food.....can't go to the seaside and not have fish and chips.






Those bits of batter in amongst the chips are "scraps". Not sure if this is a Northern thing but the fryer saves the bits of cooked batter and you can request to have them (free) with your chips. Pure batter....with salt. Delicious (and justifiable after such a long ride)

Last photo; seaside. It was about 6pm by then and not particularly warm. Doesn't do justice to a nice beach






Had a tootle around town. Nice rum and raisin ice cream

Train back home with a few beers to keep me company. Great day out


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Those bits of batter in amongst the chips are "scraps". Not sure if this is a Northern thing but the fryer saves the bits of cooked batter and you can request to have them (free) with your chips. Pure batter....with salt. Delicious (and justifiable after such a long ride)


Over here, for some reason, they are known as Krums, or Krummen.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jul 2015)

A six'ish mile pootle down the shops to buy some groceries, along the 544 NCR which in part runs along the old railway embankment that used to go From Didcot to Newbury before Lord Beeching got his hands on it.

Not a lot in the way of photos today, the Phone of I battery went flat. 

A nice gently ride on the Kingpin, its a silly bike but fun to ride.







Along this section of the 544, which is paved there are various wooden pieces of art dotted along it.











The white building is a village hall, I thought it looked like it was sinking in the field.







Map nicked from the Sustrans site, part of NCR 544


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2015)

Short ride today ( 10 miles ). 
Visiting family in Cheddar so took my bike on the roof bars & Mrs S. dropped me off at the top of the gorge - just as the heavens opened !

It made a slippery descent with extra care on the corners !
Went all the way to the roundabout & turned round and started the ascent - this has got to be one of the best climbs in the West Country, even in the rain !
Mrs S. managed to capture me in motion on the climb .....






https://www.strava.com/activities/351478472


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Spartak said:


> Short ride today ( 10 miles ).
> Visiting family in Cheddar so took my bike on the roof bars & Mrs S. dropped me off at the top of the gorge - just as the heavens opened !
> 
> It made a slippery descent with extra care on the corners !
> ...


When you're next in the area, go up the Gorge and come down Burrington Combe


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

It's about ten days since my last non-utility ride and with the TDF heading into the Alps today, I decided to get a short ride in first thing, thinking I'd beat the rain home. Alas, such plans never work out very well. It was all about blue skies and bright sunshine as I walked the dog, so much so that I even put on sunscreen before leaving. Shouldn't have bothered.












Here comes the rain (heading east from Exmoor)



__ coffeejo
__ 22 Jul 2015



22 July 2015




I stopped to take this photo at the top of a hill after about ten miles. The rain clouds caught up with me a few miles later and kept me company for about an hour. It wasn't even proper rain, the type that makes for a great anecdote after the fact, but enough to make the roads greasy and the corners slippery.

Only 33 miles but it was good to blow away the cobwebs, and I was home with enough time for a shower and to cook some lunch before Le Tour started.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R going up through the gorge in 2012
> 
> View attachment 97307


I'm trying to think where that is on the climb but can't remember. Or is she pointing down the hill towards Cheddar?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R going up through the gorge in 2012
> 
> View attachment 97307


Where is Fabian to carry her bags ?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> It's the ride up out of Cheddar. Pretty near the start as I recall.


I know which road but I'm absolutely certain that's a view of the road going down the hill. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> When you're next in the area, go up the Gorge and come down Burrington Combe
> 
> View attachment 97301



Did the BSCC Hill Climb up Burrington Combe a few years ago


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Spartak said:


> Did the BSCC Hill Climb up Burrington Combe a few years ago


In that case you definitely deserve the descent. And you don't need warning about the cattle grids.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I can't really remember but I know we were heading towards Bristol. Perhaps she'd cycled up and left me behind and that was her coming down again. It's happened a few times before.


I stand corrected. According to street view, t'was my memory at fault, not yours. Good to know, however, that there are even more reasons to like Dr Mrs RM.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jul 2015)

Had a very physical day today ,then out for a 2hr taz in the woods at wakerley and fineshade..
soaked in sweat and about done in today ..day off tomorrow as im picking up father in law from Milton Keynes.
Think driving a car 120 miles round trip will be enough..lol
gorgeous evening here..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jul 2015)

Three rides for me today. First was the commute in to work. Pretty uneventful (I like that) and with a tail wind I got on so well I had time to take a detour through Attingham Park, which is always nice, and the forecast rain failed to materialize which was even better.

The ride home was against the wind and was bloomin' hard work this evening. The Met Office says it was an 11 mph wind at this point which I find very hard to believe as it felt a whole lot stronger than that.
You can tell the schools are on holiday now as there is less traffic on the main roads and people are being that little bit more polite.

@gavgav came over this evening and I have fitted his new pedals for him. A test ride was therefore required and we had a pleasant jaunt up to Lyth Hill then on the lanes round Condover in the evening sunshine. We parted at Allfield then carrying on I caught and chatted with nice lady rider before turning for home.

A fraction under 29 miles for the day.









A couple of views from Lyth Hill on the evening ride. The hills look great in this light and I wish the camera could capture it better.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jul 2015)

Replaced an overly stretched chain tonight, then went for a test.

https://www.strava.com/activities/351838676

That's better.


----------



## gavgav (22 Jul 2015)

I headed up to @Rickshaw Phil 's after an early finish at work, for him to very kindly fit my new Shimano MX Pedals .

It's only 2 miles up to Phil's, but it was bloomin hard work into the as normal howling wind from the West. I did catch another chap on a bike, which is a rarity for me!

I arrived at Phil's and he expertly fitted them in no time, despite some "assistance" from Rubens (the dog) who wanted to make off with his paper towel covered in grease .

We then enjoyed a lovely Beef Casserole, made by his brother and sister, before embarking on a ride to test the pedals. We rode together up Lyth Hill, down into Condover, passing a lady on a horse in the village, and along to Allfield, where Phil headed the shorter way back to his and I continued along to Betton Abbots and home. I had a moment climbing the short steep bank, as my chain attempted to come off when shifting back from low to mid range. I caught it just in time, as it jammed, and enticed it back on without too much trouble.

My final adventure of the ride occurred at home when I tried to remove my right cycling shoe, only for the buckle to completely jam! I tried for 10 mins to sort it, but with shoe stuck on foot I had to unscrew the buckle in order to get it off. Sounds easy, but try getting your leg into a comfortable position to unscrew a shoe off 

Eventually got it off and unjammed the buckle!

11.1 miles


----------



## Donger (22 Jul 2015)

Took my Ridgeback in to my LBS yesterday for a new rear brake cable. Having an extra pair of high level brake levers on the bars in addition to those on the hoods makes replacing cables a bit too much like playing 3-D chess for my liking, so I was happy to let someone else do it for me. Went out on a test ride tonight, which was a bit of a bonus as we'd had a monsoon earlier in the day in Gloucestershire. I think my brakes must have been deteriorating gradually for some time, because the improvement was remarkable. For several weeks I have had the stopping distance of an oil tanker, but today I could stop on a sixpence.

Covered 24 miles in glorious sunshine and only a very light breeze. Lovely jubbly. Came across a lad called Rohan, who I hadn't seen out on the road for a couple of years, and changed my route to chat with him as we rode along for a couple of miles before going our separate ways. Ended up doing a bit of a figure-of-eight route in the end. The highlight was having to come to a sudden stop in Longney to allow a mother duck and 11 fluffy ducklings to cross the road to the duckpond by the churchyard. Hate to think how that would have turned out if I'd not had my brakes fixed.

Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## theloafer (22 Jul 2015)

spent the day out with @Ruthie we meet at Archers  and choose to go to Richmond via Piercebridge-Eppleby -Caldwell then a little single track road to west Layton over the A66 to Ravensworth after which I missed a turn..  (its am AGE thing).. and ended up dragging her up a couple of longish drags  of which I apologised ...but I got the young lady her lunch in Richmond (fish finger sandwich's).. and ruthie is still talking to me  returned via Brompton on swale-Scorton-Barton-Darlington...then I came along the A167 cyclepath got 51 miles in 

https://www.strava.com/activities/351833766


----------



## MikeW-71 (22 Jul 2015)

Two more commutes for me on monday and today, feeling strong now and well up for the tour. Even got rained on a few times and didn't mind 

40 miles for the week so far, but won't be doing much more now as I set off next monday with a bike as my only transport for 8 days and I want to be nice and fresh for day 1 at least.

Getting quite excited now


----------



## Ruthie (22 Jul 2015)

theloafer said:


> spent the day out with @Ruthie we meet at Archers  and choose to go to Richmond via Piercebridge-Eppleby -Caldwell then a little single track road to west Layton over the A66 to Ravensworth after which I missed a turn..  (its am AGE thing).. and ended up dragging her up a couple of longish drags  of which I apologised ...but I got the young lady her lunch in Richmond (fish finger sandwich's).. and ruthie is still talking to me  returned via Brompton on swale-Scorton-Barton-Darlington...then I came along the A167 cyclepath got 51 miles in
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/351833766
> View attachment 97324
> ...


That was a blummin' lovely day out that theloafer, I didn't mind the hills at all, yes I struggled but the sense of achievement when you get to the top makes it worth it, plus the brilliant views. I'd never have found those lanes without you, so many thanks again for your excellent company and a fabulous day.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2015)

Today's ride largely followed Mondays route on the hybrid again, but having time to spare, I decided to carry on along Manston Lane rather than heading home over Pendas Fields.
This meant that I could reverse my route up Barnbow Lane, climbing the steep rocky hill I'd earlier cycled down at a considerably faster speed...
This also meant climbing up to and through Scholes before a final downhill flyer down Wood Lane - however I chose the smoother looking route here but right at the bottom of the hill found that earthworks had been put in place preventing me from regaining the main route. Faced with a choice of retracing my steps back up the hill, or pushing the bike through the narrow gap in the undergrowth. I decided to push, managing to scrape my shin in the process. Still, what's a bit of blood in the grand scheme of things? 

Total of 12.22 miles in 1hr 11m at an average of 10.3 mph and 492ft of climbing - I'm happy enough with that considering the extra climbing I threw in.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jul 2015)

Steered a broken disability trike 3 miles from bike hub to bike hub with @flyingfifi doing the towing.
Oh my bum, that huge seat! Oh my back, tried to scuttle the trike along but it wasn't having it


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2015)

I've ridden a trike like that from where I bought it to my home. Don't think I've ridden it since, but that may change, with a few modifications.


----------



## sgl5gjr (23 Jul 2015)

Not been on much recently...... business been brisk (good..lol) plus been away on holiday. We went to France early this month and did some cycling in the Le Havre area and also near Honfleur. Superb roads even the back roads and some really super Col's to cycle up and down. Found a lovely long and gradual 9 mile climb...... not as tough as you'd think and the drop back down after doing some market "shopping" (not much room in cycle jerseys) was thrilling ....... we Watch the Tour De France Stage 6 at Etretat at the last climb of the day..... brilliant..... since back in blighty we rode in Worcstershire and this week apart from 4 x 6 mile commutes to the local town we did a 29.1 mile round trip from Huntingdon to St Ives and up the Busway towards Cambridge turning around at Oakington... off in 20 mins to cycle 4 miles to Physio to check out the progress of my Sciatica....... My Teen said yesterday...... Dad... these Mountain Bikes are hard work.... that was after a good set of miles in on her Road Bike in France and back in the UK inc the 29.1 miler......


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Up another hill I came across this field. It was full of purple flowers. I don't recognise them. Is it the flowering of a crop? They were only in this field so I am guessing it's a crop


probably flax/linseed


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> probably flax/linseed



I'm intrigued. It appears not to be flax/linseed. I took a closer photograph






As I said, we only grow grass in the Peak District so I've no idea what this is. Yorkshire Wolds soil is chalk. Maybe it is a wild flower that just loves the location?

I got this stock photo off the internet of flax/linseed as comparison


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> As I said, we only grow grass in the Peak District so I've no idea what this is.


I grew up in west Wales and we grew grass, sheep, and the occasional field of straw. Moving to Somerset with its red soil, unfenced fields and acre after acre of not-animal was a real shock to the system. This is my fifth summer here and I still feel like a visitor for that reason.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2015)

This ride is actually for yesterday (Wednesday 22).
Bruges to Dunkirk.

We left Bruges early and seemed to do miles and miles of cobbles before hitting the canal route out of the city.

After 3 weeks of riding on a variety of surfaces through Belgium and Holland i have renewed respect for those chaps that race on the cobbles, my spine felt like it vibrated away from my body on several occassions.

The sun was out and it was a little breezy but still tshirt weather. There were lots of cyclists out along the canal route which took us to the outskirts of Oostend and along the coast. As we hit the coast we hit the head wind which grew as we got closer to Dunkirk.

The route Google took us was a great route on some lovely cycle paths.







 and i worry about my bum. This boy was on steroids with this muscle definition.








After a nice lunch in De Paane we travelled the last 29k in a dreadful headwind. It was like cycling through glue.

Finally we entered France.

We stayed at the Ibis in Dunkirk which at £30 for a twin room was a bargin and it was nice,clean and had friendly staff.

Beware if you are travelling via Dunkirk. The DFDS terminal is 19k from the centre of the town. With all the current chaos at the French ports this took us an hour and a half.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm intrigued. It appears not to be flax/linseed. I took a closer photograph
> 
> View attachment 97362
> 
> ...




Bit naff to quote myself but my Mum has come up trumps

It's Phacelia. Not native to UK but is sown to act as a regenerative to the soil ie. it isn't harvested. it is ploughed back into the soil

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phacelia


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 97357



That face looks familiar.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jul 2015)

A ride on my Mountain Bike today, it was supposed to be a rest day, but I thought I'd go for a quick blast over The Ridgway and blow some cobwebs off me and the MTB. 

16.25 miles up to The Ridgway down to East Isley then back up and long to Ginge, nearly all off road and fantastic scenery. The great thing about MTB'ing, there is no one on a car to pi$$ one off.





A bit early for harvesting innit?





That green strip of trees and bushes in the middle is the old railway cutting.





The Ridgway.




Ditto




Keeping cool/




Well, I never knew that,




The chap just in front of the chap with the rucksack is the comedian Bill Baily.





I went right down there...FAST




Whittenham Clumps on the horizon.






A nice ride out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/352296813

A lovely 64 miler today. Bit chilly at the off, but lovely at the end.




















(Spot the tiny little fluffy duckling) awww bless .





(Yours truly FPKW a go go)





Sorry, couldn't resist.






A hat full of Strava bollix to boot


----------



## rdfcyclist (23 Jul 2015)

Seeming as today has been cool I went for an extended ride past home and out into the countryside. Stumbled across a nice little village and haven for cyclists with a babbling river, large green & a gastro pub. I now have a new summer detour


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/352296813
> 
> A lovely 64 miler today. Bit chilly at the off, but lovely at the end.
> View attachment 97399
> ...


I stand up to be shot down!! Who is depicted in the statue?


----------



## IDMark2 (23 Jul 2015)

After a good few pottering rides, due to buying the new pottering bike, I took the lighter and slightly racier Boardman out for a change. My route was a bit ad hoc due to Mrs ID going into town to meet an old colleague so I set about causing myself pain through upping my pace and deliberately seeking out some climbing. 

I always seem to be 'starting again' on my fitness levels after enforced resting through MS episodes, I also gain a bit of weight though my inactivity so I'm glad when I feel like I can go a bit harder than normal and make yet another first step on ridding myself of that.

Due to not having space for the proper camera and not stopping as much there aren't many photos but I managed a 54k with 681 metres of climbing and a 24kmh average according to my GPS thingy. I did a figure of eight route, at one stage passing within a couple of k's of home, it would have been tempting to turn off homewards here but the computer was reading 60kmh as I whistled past the turning, recovering and descending back down after completing my biggest climb.






The building is the former 'Salston Hotel' near Ottery St Mary, now boarded up and being redeveloped.




The peak in the far distance is somewhere on Dartmoor, this is the Exeter side of the Airport. 
To be honest, looking at this photo now, I shouldn't have bothered! It looked alright when I framed it up.


----------



## Donger (23 Jul 2015)

sgl5gjr said:


> ..........did some cycling in the Le Havre area and also near Honfleur. Superb roads even the back roads and some really super Col's to cycle up and down........


 At last! The perfect person to ask ..... Would you happen to know whether it is possible to cycle the Pont de Normandie? If so, I would love to do a channel hopping jaunt from Portsmouth some time ... out to Le Havre, over the Pont de Normandie, into Honfleur and onwards to Ouistreham for the Caen to Portsmouth ferry. Did you ride the bridge, or did you have to go the long way round?


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> I stand up to be shot down!! Who is depicted in the statue?


Ted bates. Southampton football club legend


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Jul 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Ted bates. Southampton football club legend


Thank you.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Jul 2015)

Since the MTB has just been fettled to within an inch of its life, a shakedown ride was advisable to make sure I'd tightened everything up right 

Just a couple of miles to my brothers and back.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Jul 2015)

Planned a long ride today, but felt so lethargic that I compromised!
Went for a swim,cleaned the bike, potted on some seedlings and cooked dinner.
Fair exchange?


----------



## SteveF (23 Jul 2015)

Decided to have a wander along the Thames Estuary on my hybrid, as I have not done it in a while, a very slow 29k




It's a tad industrial but not exactly busy...





A few challenges on the way:



Luckily the ramp next to the stairs is for bikes and the tide wasn't really high!

Quite pleasant once you get past the bits above, though the path from East Tilbury/Linford to Stanford-le-hope did resemble a ploughed field in places.... but, it's better to be out than to sit in....


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2015)

Donger said:


> At last! The perfect person to ask ..... Would you happen to know whether it is possible to cycle the Pont de Normandie? If so, I would love to do a channel hopping jaunt from Portsmouth some time ... out to Le Havre, over the Pont de Normandie, into Honfleur and onwards to Ouistreham for the Caen to Portsmouth ferry. Did you ride the bridge, or did you have to go the long way round?



Sorry to butt in, yes you can cycle over Pont de Normandie it has a cycle lane. I did it a few years ago on the way to Paris. Very memorable as it was pouring down, good fun though!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jul 2015)

Out on the road bike tonight. 
Local circuit up Coal Road (traffic lights *still* not detecting bikes so i had to dismount and push round...  ), then round and back down Sherburn Road to warm up, then local roads down to Cross gates and up Manston Lane where I've spotted a course on MapMyRide that I thought I'd have a go at. Improved my previous time by over a minute (although that was on the hybrid) but still a bit to go to catch the leader who is currently 22 seconds faster than me - curse that blooming wind.
returned the way I'd come (the only sensible option on a road bike, then a loop around the Pendas and up to home.
8.75 miles, 38 min and an average of 13.5mph - I was thinking of heading up the hill to Scholes and Barwick after Pendas Fields but I baled out given the wind - it would have been a slog and coming back down Leeds rd into a headwind is no fun at all - and fun is what cycling is all about, isn't it? Maybe next time...


----------



## gavgav (23 Jul 2015)

My 3rd evening ride this week, taking the reverse of a route I put together a few weeks ago.

It was actually only a breezy evening, rather than windy, for the 1st time in god knows how long! Still too much for July, in my eyes, but heaven compared to recent rides.

I went through the estate and onto the A458, taking my life in my hands turning right, where by the sound of the car engine behind me I think they were about to overtake me, despite my clear signal right, until I turned my head and glared at them, so they proceeded to undertake me closely at speed. Knobhead!!

Anyway, I was on the Betton Abbots road with my life intact and proceeded down to Atcham and into Attingham Park National Trust grounds. I had to run the gauntlet of the cows, I really don't like or trust those animals, but other than a few glares they didn't seem to be bothered by me.

I then took the road from Berwick Wharf to Upton Magna and through a cloud of gnat type incests that covered me from head to toe, necessitating a stop to brush them clear and remove them off my sunglasses.

From Upton Magna I took the Pelham Road to Rodington Heath and I came across a Fox sat on the grass verge! First time I've ever seen one when out on my bike. As soon as it saw me, it scarpered into the field, but great to see 

I then wound my way up Somerwood straight. It's not particularly steep but it's a couple of miles of climbing and so hard work, before the nice descent down Haughmond Hill, back into Upton Magna and along my old regular route to Uffington.

I joined the old canal path and after reaching the gravel section I came across a kid on a motorbike . He soon got out of my way and gave an over friendly "alright mate, how are you" which had the feeling of a "I know I'm not supposed to be on here" about it.

I continued along, ringing my bell for a couple walking 3 dogs, who gave me a cheery thanks and well done for having a bell  and then followed the cycle paths back into Sutton Farm. Unfortunately here I encountered knob number 2 who passed me, about 200 yds from home, not changing their course at all and must have given me about 3 inches of room. 

I was a bit naughty and crossed over onto the path for a short section, whilst he was waiting at the T Junction and gave him a wave as I joined the cycle shared path and left him well behind 

21.0 miles at 12.2mph avg


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2015)

Today had the driest forecast of the week so I used the Raleigh for the commute. I set out a bit early and went into town and through The Quarry, where preparations have already started for the 128th Shrewsbury Flower Show (14th & 15th of August for those interested). I continued along the riverside which was quite empty compared to usual then bumped along the old canal path to Uffington, breezed up the climb to Downton a couple of mph quicker than usual (I did have a tail wind) and finished with a quick sprint before turning onto the estate (wound it up to 26mph briefly on the flat - quite quick for me ).
Nothing really outstanding to mention, it was just one of those mornings when it felt great to be out enjoying the ride.

For the return journey my morning exuberance had caught up with me a bit. The wind had picked up (it does tend to for the afternoon rides) and with the legs feeling more than a little tired, was quite an effort to ride against. I'd decided I wanted to take a different route home so after taking the usual back road to Atcham I headed for Cross Houses, Berrington, Boreton (where I used the bridge to avoid the ford, but could have ridden through regardless as the water level is so low at the moment), Condover and over Lyth Hill. Again, an uneventful ride but nice to be looking at some different scenery for a change, even if my legs would probably have prefered a shorter flatter route.

25.3 miles for today at 13.9 mph average (felt like I was slower than that at the time). I did stop to take a photo showing the new solar farm at Boreton but it's come out a bit boring so I won't inflict that on you.

With tired legs and a rather damp day forecast I think I'll be bottling out and taking the car tomorrow.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2015)

gavgav said:


> I went through the estate and onto the A458, taking my life in my hands turning right, where by the sound of the car engine behind me I think they were about to overtake me, despite my clear signal right, until I turned my head and glared at them, so they proceeded to undertake me closely at speed. Knobhead!!


In situations like that I tend to pull over to the side of the road and wait for a gap to cross if I know there is traffic coming up fast behind. You just can't trust them not to try and overtake.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> The peak in the far distance is somewhere on Dartmoor, this is the Exeter side of the Airport.
> To be honest, looking at this photo now, I shouldn't have bothered! It looked alright when I framed it up.


So many of mine turn out like that. I hit delete more often than not and console myself with the knowledge that at least I'm not wasting actual film. 



Rickshaw Phil said:


> In situations like that I tend to pull over to the side of the road and wait for a gap to cross if I know there is traffic coming up fast behind. You just can't trust them not to try and overtake.


The Highway Code encourages you to do so if it's not safe to cross at the time. I do a lot of cycling on main roads for convenience rather than pleasure and tend to position myself in primary well in advance of the turning before indicating and then (after lots of shoulder checks) move over to the right (still indicating) before making my turn (lots of shoulder checks). It usually works and I only end up stranded if I stay in secondary for too long. This happens a lot at the turning into my village - maybe I'm less attentive the closer I am to home? It's annoying and it's always for the same reason - don't assert myself early enough.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2015)

For quite a while I've been wondering about having an early morning ride. Not liking sun and warm weather I've been rather put off going out in the heat of the day. This morning it so happened that there was a bird making an awful racket outside which woke me at 5. So I got up, got the kit together that was around and went out for a ride at about 06:15.

One thing that did worry me was the likelihood of seeing, or rather not seeing in time, a cycling commuter hurtling through the bridges. As it happens, I did see a commuter on my way back, but only a glimpse because he was a fair distance away and travelling somewhat faster in the same direction as I.

I did see a few folk walking their dogs and a few running but it was pretty quiet with no boats moving. It was also colder than I expected, but I did build up a sweat. (checking the temperature in my garden, it seems it didn't go above 60 until after 7am)

As I joined the tow path I saw these ducks & geese, clearly awaiting the opening of the breakfast bar.







I was quite happily riding along when I realised there was a heron on the towpath ahead. I did stop but he was obviously playing the 'just out of range' game and flew a bit farther on. This was about as near as I was allowed to get. I keep referring to them as 'he' but I haven't a clue as to their gender.






A little further on I came across this gentleman, enjoying the morning sun. He was, however, not very talkative. This was on the approach to the bumpiest section of the ride where, having decided that my tires were lacking in pressure, I pumped them up to ~30lbs which made this section a little uncomfortable. I'd also tightened up the rear 'suspension' which now seems to have acquired a digital behaviour.






Mother swan was out with her cygnets, who still appear to have some growing to do. At least she didn't seem too perturbed by my presence.






While father was almost lost in the mist on the water.






All in all, it was quite successful, aside from the difficulty of seeing anything on the return trip south with the sun in my eyes. If I can only stir myself I might do it again. Not a great distance covered, and the same route as 7th July, tho' a mite faster.

Distance 6.2miles Duration 00:54:57 Max 19 Avg 7.3mph Total this year 207.9


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2015)

First "long" ride for a while due to good weather not coinciding with my days off work. Got a total of 84 miles in going out to the Dedham Vale area and meandering back - the first 30 miles were purely to get to an amusingly named hill that i just had to ride!


----------



## gavgav (24 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> In situations like that I tend to pull over to the side of the road and wait for a gap to cross if I know there is traffic coming up fast behind. You just can't trust them not to try and overtake.


Yeh I must admit I think that's going to be my policy at that junction from now onwards. They had pulled out from the A5 junction and so weren't going that fast, but dropped it down to second and the Rev suggested they were going to pass me, which they did on the inside in the end!


----------



## Mireystock (24 Jul 2015)

Jenkins said:


> First "long" ride for a while due to good weather not coinciding with my days off work. Got a total of 84 miles in going out to the Dedham Vale area and meandering back - the first 30 miles were purely to get to an amusingly named hill that i just had to ride!



Made I laugh !


----------



## IDMark2 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> So many of mine turn out like that. I hit delete more often than not and console myself with the knowledge that at least I'm not wasting actual film.


I had two problems..
1/ Camera phone, no zoom and no 'dynamic range'
2/ No proper glasses, couldn't see the screen properly!
Excuses finished, I too should have hit delete but thought my post would have been lacking without some sort of illustration. 
(See my blog for examples of when I do have a proper camera )


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jul 2015)

No ride today, it's raining hard, so I went for a three mile run instead. My second best time today, quite please with that because I only started running again this week after a two month break. I got soaked.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Out on the road bike tonight.
> Local circuit up Coal Road (traffic lights *still* not detecting bikes so i had to dismount and push round...  ), then round and back down Sherburn Road to warm up, then local roads down to Cross gates and up Manston Lane where I've spotted a course on MapMyRide that I thought I'd have a go at. Improved my previous time by over a minute (although that was on the hybrid) but still a bit to go to catch the leader who is currently 22 seconds faster than me - curse that blooming wind.
> returned the way I'd come (the only sensible option on a road bike, then a loop around the Pendas and up to home.
> 8.75 miles, 38 min and an average of 13.5mph - I was thinking of heading up the hill to Scholes and Barwick after Pendas Fields but I baled out given the wind - it would have been a slog and coming back down Leeds rd into a headwind is no fun at all - and fun is what cycling is all about, isn't it? Maybe next time...


A nice route
I head out up to Garforth a lot, then round through Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Towton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Sherburn-in-Elmet (calling for pot of tea @ 'Squires'), then home via South Milford, FerryBridge, Castleford

I have the same problems with traffic lights at the bottom of KirkGate, in Wakefiield, near the old ABC cinema, the buried induction loops just can't detect a bike


I was out with Wakeffield Triathlon Club on Wednesday evening for a ride.
We didn't go _'hell for leather'_, but _'we weren't hanging about'_ either, & (I think) we knocked not far off 15 minutes off the same route last week (4 this week, 8 riders last week)
That said, I don't think I'd hav gone much faster, as I was on the winter-bike, & dressed for inclement weather (thermal jacket & bib-tights, so starting to get too warm) - others were in shorts/jerseys


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Twelve miles into town and back. There was a bit of rain. Drowned rats came back from the dead to salute me as I rode/swam past.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2015)

Off out to play by myself today. I had seen the weather forecast but went anyway. Summer rain isn't as horrible as winter rain.
I got the first mile out of the way and my garmin was telling me I was off route. I restarted the route as I realised that I can't tell the difference between 'Northern Route' 1 & 2. I've never started a route a mile away from where I put the start point before so was really pleased that Skippy the Garmin decided that it knew where I was and where I was off to next.

I rode through Hellesdon and to Drayton and then along the country roads to Horsford then across the A140 to St Faiths. Happily the A140 was busy for that little dogleg to the St Faiths Road so the traffic was slower giving me lots of time to get across to the middle lane and then across to the St Faiths road without having to panic across there. At the Spixworth road junction I decided that I would go left as the weather was holding and just hoped it would hold for a little longer.
Passing through Frettenham and Crostwick was great and before I knew it, I was at Coltishall, where there was a chap swimming in the river there. Brrr. Deffo not warm enough today for that.
I turned right - eventually - at the Recruiting Sargeant and passed The Kings Head and Rising Sun by and headed to Wroxham. Instead of turning right early and then becoming a pedestrian to cross and turn right, I took the road route instead. The kids have broken up and Wroxham is busy. The traffic was solid and stationary over the bridge because someone had decided to stop at the top of the bridge and take a picture of the river Bloody stupid grockles.
I had filtered up the outside as far as I could but there was a bus and a truck ahead so I tucked in next to one of those electric moped things that look like an old Honda Vision. The chap on the bike looked at me and said "alright mate. Niiiiiiice bike". I smiled at him and said 'I like it'. Poor bloke nearly fell of his gopeddly with shock "you're a f***********in' woman. That's too nice a nice bike for a woman to ride". Charming. Those gopeddlies only do 15mph and blokey was not the slimmest so I reckoned that he wouldn't keep up as the traffic moved. I was right. I lost him going up the bridge and when I glanced behind having cleared the bridge and heading for the vets, he was a good 50 yards behind me. So he felt that he could be a bit odd with me, how would he have liked it if I had said 'your bike is too underpowered for a lardass to ride'? Not very much, I would think.

I turned off for Salhouse just as it started spitting lightly with rain. On the way down the hill I decided to take a little left hand side road on account of always wondering where it went to. Nowhere as it turned out. To a farm gate with 'private' written all over it. I turned back up the hill and got back on the road that I was on (fat bloke on gopeddly just cresting to my right) so I rode up the hill and got a wiggle on as I didn't want to be caught up, down and up the next hill and followed the road out of Salhouse and then took the Salhouse Road to Rackheath, despite much bingly-binging from my Garmin, then along Green Lane at the Sole & Heel to Plumstead Road then decided that following the Plumstead Road and down Ketts Hill was a daft idea as it's a steep downhill to a busy roundabout and rim brakes don't stop me like discs do in the wet. It was properly raining by now and I was wet through, but still warm.
I doglegged through the Heartsease Estate, out on to the cycle path across Mousehold, past the pitch & putt and then over Gurney Road and on to the cycle path along the side of Mousehold again then carried on doglegging across the outskirts/edge of Sprowston suburbs until I picked up the cycle path that took me to the Marriotts and home.

29.03 in 1:58:04 so rather pleased with that. Soaked to the skin and have just about warmed up again now. Brilliant fun, quicker without Hubster but no excuse to stop for a cuppa on my own, so I didn't.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2015)

I agree with you about summer rain!


----------



## vernon (24 Jul 2015)

A short two mile ride to buy beer from the local convenience store. The one mile climb back to base has shrunk since experiencing the Cascades.

I took longer than expected for the journey because I was distracted by this car parked outside of the store.









It attracted a lot of attention and universal approval from everyone who walked by.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2015)

Well I haven't really had much to right about with the last few rides. I have been out with Rachel who is coming on great for her charity ride. She is settling into the road bike really well (helps that I have CX brake levers) and on only her 2nd ride she asked me if it was OK that she kept forgetting she was on a road bike! She has never ridden one previously so all I really now have to do is get her used to going a touch faster and sorting out her cornering.
A couple of days ago I went out by myself, but really wasn't in the right frame of mind and after an hour gave up and turned around and came home.
So today I decided to go out by myself again. This time with music (left ear only) I needed to 'assistance'. I'm a touch down at the moment and struggling to come to terms with everything. It could be the 'finality' of having to change our vehicle (but the truth is we both know the electrics are on their way out and we would be better off without the car sooner rather than later), facing the fact I really need a wheelchair (OK it might not be needed in 12 months time but...) at the moment for shopping and the likes and facing up to my parent's wedding anniversary and do this weekend! Yep I think it is probably the last one really. 

So I set off along the Whitegate Way and pushed hard to get going and get a good time on strava, it would have been really nice to see a yearly PR or something similar but it was not to be. A couple of people who I chat to spotted me and commented that they hadn't seen me recently... plus there was some horse dodging to do (harder on a trike) and plenty of walkers with dogs, plus it is now that time of year and the area around the campsite.... on the up side there is a new café, at the Whitegate station itself. So if someone can remind me of that website to mark cyclist cafes in please I will happily test it in a few weeks time and enter it. There are few and far around our area unless you want to venture into Delamere itself.

Then traffic, roads, the standard being stared at and having to smile back and happily hold up motorists.... actually the motorists of Winsford either didn't know what had hit them or were behaving. I had no issues. Then a loop back because time was short and I had tried my best this morning to avoid going out...  and a stop off at a post box that I photo'ed last year on what was to become my last leisure ride by myself.




I rather like this road sign. It just appeals to me for some reason and one of these days I am going to go down that lane and see where it goes to. Mind you I said the same thing about the next lane along as well.





Last year's last leisure ride by myself... 18th October.





A slight change. I'm not certain I will be able to get the red leaves of last year this year because I'm on holiday from the 3rd October for 2 weeks...

It had been spitting with rain, that sort that it is not worth putting a waterproof on for, but as my ride progressed, so did the rain in heaviness. By the time I got home it was trying to rain much harder... It succeeded about 30 minutes later.
https://www.strava.com/activities/352983369 by now means a long ride or a fast ride though one of my fastest, but a ride all the same and I felt better for it afterwards which is all that counts.


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> I agree with you about summer rain!



Not sure this is summer rain.






Times are GMT.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

No, I've checked the calendar. It's definitely still summer and it's raining. Therefore...


----------



## Thomk (24 Jul 2015)

So anyway, the ride was OK until I got stung by a bee.......on the lip


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Thomk said:


> So anyway, the ride was OK until I got stung by a bee.......on the lip


Ouch.


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No, I've checked the calendar. It's definitely still summer and it's raining. Therefore...



That was yesterday, and maybe tomorrow.







It does seem to have stopped raining here.


----------



## Thomk (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ouch.


Luckily I only have a tuba to play at the wedding tomorrow rather than something which would be far more agonising like a soprano cornet.


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> That was yesterday, and maybe tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 97527
> 
> ...



No it hasn't.


----------



## Billy Wizz (24 Jul 2015)

16 miles of torrential rain,tow path grit, cobbles ,shiny manhole covers and London traffic.

My commute home from Pickets Lock to Woolwich Arsenal,was epic.

I left work around 4 30pm in absolute torrential rain thinking this cannot last long, got on to the tow path at Pickets Lock, all the over hanging trees were lower than usual due to the weight of the rain rode the first three miles resembling a crab, eventually past the Olympic Park and still on the towpath came up into London at Bow,
Down the bus lane and then forced onto the pavement by the rush for the Blackwell Tunnel, slipped through the side streets across to Canning Town, going down Silvertown Way which is usually a nice freewheel was wet, my trusty Berghaus had given up miles ago and i was soaked, past caring and just concentrating on the traffic which apart from the occasional giant spash was well behaved, into North Woolwich through the foot tunnel out the other side of the Thames and into a headwind, it still pouring down,eventually pulls up outside my digs, a sign on the bin "we could not empty your bin today due to wrong kind of waste"?

Anyway i would have never let my dog out in that rain today,i would never have dream t of going out on a bike in that weather,but in a strange kind of way i enjoyed it one for the memory bank.

Roll on tomorrow North wales, my roadbike and a long weekend.


----------



## User19783 (24 Jul 2015)

Billy Wizz said:


> 16 miles of torrential rain,tow path grit, cobbles ,shiny manhole covers and London traffic.
> 
> My commute home from Pickets Lock to Woolwich Arsenal,was epic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your ride reports,
It brings back a lot memories.
I miss that area of London ,
I use to live near the West Ham tube station, Back in the late 80s and early 90s, 
I love to go back one day, just to see how much it's all change.


----------



## Billy Wizz (24 Jul 2015)

User19783 said:


> Thanks for your ride reports,
> It brings back a lot memories.
> I miss that area of London ,
> I use to live near the West Ham tube station, Back in the late 80s and early 90s,
> I love to go back one day, just to see how much it's all change.



You should go back, London is a monster but it is addictive to some, i have been here 3.5 years another 4 year contract and if i survive the commute i am sure i will leave with fond memories.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jul 2015)

Yesterdays ride which nearly ended up no too good due a right turning car driver seeming to not to see me




Despite approaching cyclist dog finds metal barrier more interesting on NCN67 than surrounding trees! Bilton viaduct over the River Nidd lies beyond on the section of the NCN that uses the former Harrogate-Ripon railway the reopening of which has long been proposed since HM The Queen was the last passenger on it.




No quite certain now steep NCN67 gets on the track it uses west of Ripley , Strava claims 5.3% as a continuous gradient but it levels out before climbing again and the combination of rough surface, pot holes and looking straight into the low sun make it a very interesting ride in the evening. The 4.9 miles of NCN67 west/north/east of Ripley climbs 579ft whereas to get to the same point by B / C roads is just 2.4 miles with 256ft of climbing. In the opposite direction its 381ft compared to 70ft.




In contrast this is the newly resurfaced lane I referred to a while back, the delight of a smooth ride and the front wheel not bouncing all over the place


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2015)

mybike said:


> No it hasn't.



Just in case anyone was wondering:


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2015)

4.3 miles to University from my work, lovely weather, about 83 F and cloudy, with light breeze. Due to get hotter, but this may be the last big heat wave, looks cooler from there.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2015)

Out the door by 5.45 Am this morning and set of for a 25 mile ride with a choice of routes. So up and out of the boro along to Harrowden quickly followed by Orlingbury .





Onwards towards the red house cross roads and down in to Hannington and then along a new to me road that took me to Walgrave 








Climbed up through the village and then down to Holcot where the sellers were starting to cue up at the car boot.

A nice gentle climb and across the main road towards Sywell village and then on towards Mears Ashby.





Then onwards to earls Barton and along to the Hardwater cross roads and down into Wilby.





Back towards Mears Ashby for a quick ride around the outskirts of the village before heading home.





All in all a great ride


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> A short two mile ride to buy beer from the local convenience store. The one mile climb back to base has shrunk since experiencing the Cascades.
> 
> I took longer than expected for the journey because I was distracted by this car parked outside of the store.
> View attachment 97509
> ...



A nice little Model B roadster


----------



## SteveF (25 Jul 2015)

Did a 53k circular route taking in Rainham Marshes and the Ingrebourne valley, pretty windy out there today especially over the marshes!
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/843814767

A view of the QE2 bridge from the marshes:



Not sure these will be going anywhere in the near future:



Modern art isn't for everyone, though I quite liked him:



Hmmm... now this is supposed to be a cycle path!... wet feet time..



All in all I quite enjoyed it, even with the wind...


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jul 2015)

Just a short one for a short one!

My little legs must have been tired after last nights circuit training as I wasn't feeling the love today. I set out in arm warmers, in July! What's that all about. They came off after 20 mins.

The wind was good fun in places, but just not strong enough to blow the cobwebs from my legs.

http://www.strava.com/activities/353606538


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/353617839






Testing out the (very comfy actually) Jersey, supplied to me.










The sun's out now as well


----------



## Dark46 (25 Jul 2015)

Well the last Eastgate club ride was interesting to say the very least. I arrived home abit late to make the ride. So I agreed to meet the ride as it passed close to the estate. 

There were 6 in our inter chilled group and we were heading for hilly 30 mile ride up Slad Valley. 

The ride on the A38 was quiet enough until we turned off towards Stonehouse and over the M5. As we were entering Standish the group got its first puncture. The wait seemed really long, it turns out it was a new guy and had no idea how to replace his tube. A couple of other groups past us whole we were waiting. 

We got going and everything seemed fine as we entered Stonehouse and had to wait at the temp traffic lights at the road works. We seemed to be waiting for a while again, we left in single file into the High Street. At the end we turned left st the roundabout towards Cainscross. I looked round and notice there was only 3 of us. I pulled over almost immediately. Yet again I thought there was going a bit of a wait, as looking back there was no sign of any cyclists. The only people visible with the Stroud runners. 

After what seemed a 1/4 hr wait the others turned up and it turns out that Dean had had a puncture this time. 

Time at this time was waiting for noone and I was starting to wonder how far we were going to get done. 

As usual there was a bit of banter between me and Dean. We set off through Cainscross were the roads really need resurfacing! Coming into Stroud I led everyone passed Halfrauds and to the start of the climb to Slad Valley. Going through the narrow part of the climb heading out into the countryside I heard a clattering. I thought god no not another broken spoke? I stopped to check front and back wheels and nothing. So I set off. At the rear after telling everyone to carry on. 

I picked a gear and a pace as I usually do and as I know this is a 3 mile climb I didn't want to push too much. I was hoping that as there was a couple of newbies they might push too hard too early. 

Slowly but gradually I caught Clare and at the brow caught the others. Just as it hit the top I started to feel uncomfortable. It was then I looked down and noticed my rear was going down. I started walking to the next junction ad there really wasn't somewhere safe to change a tube. As I was walking a couple of groups passed and shouted if I was ok? Yes I said. When I arrived Dean started with the piss taking! 

Well deserved as this was the first ride with my slime tube, because of this I didn't have a pump or levers saving weight lol. Dean lent me his levers and when took the tyre off there was green slime everywhere inside. It was completely destroyed! So I launched it to Clare's dismay. But I was disgusted that my £10 tube had lasted less than one full ride! Once inflated and back on the bike we were off down through Cranham then down the A46. Where I set about getting to the front with Dean downhill into Barnwood and back into the centre of Gloucester. 

The time was getting on so there was no time for the pub this time, so headed home gently.

I've now ordered some CO2 canisters and a control drive. Plus I've changed the 700x25 conti tyres for my 700x28 Schwalbe Duranos that was on my hybrid. As much as I've had no grip issues with the Conti's I've had 3 punctures since March.


----------



## Donger (25 Jul 2015)

Dark46 said:


> Well the last Eastgate club ride was interesting to say the very least...... Just as it hit the top I started to feel uncomfortable. It was then I looked down and noticed my rear was going down......... I've had 3 punctures since March.


 
...... And all since you started two-timing us by riding around with that Eastgate lot ...Don't think any of them have happened on Kingsway rides, have they? Could it be Karma?
Hard luck though, bud. I've used Slimes for 7 years now, and only one solitary puncture so far. It strikes me as extremely bad luck to happen on your first ride.
All the best, _Donger_.


----------



## Renmurew (25 Jul 2015)

Headed out this morning planning my longest run yet. I thought it would be nice to find a quiet spot for some well deserved jelly babies. 













All in I cycled 35.4 miles in 2hrs 51 mins. Had a lovely morning despite the monsoon that hit between Glamis and Kirriemuir.......still, I guess I should have expected that in July. 


Wendy


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jul 2015)

Being struck down with a dose of manflu yesterday was not the best preparation for doing the Mega Meon Sportive, which I only booked on Wednesday because of the dodgy weather that was forecast, but hey-ho rule 5 & all that! 

Setting off from the South Downs College in Waterlooville in sunny but chilly conditions the route wound its way through the South Downs & Meon Valley areas of Hampshire along almost entirely single track country lanes, which in itself was a bit tricky given that almost a months worth of rain had fallen on Friday & there was the constant "ping" of debris washed down onto the road surface from the banks & hedgerows & I don't think I've ever seen so many people with punctures.

Whilst there were no major climbs the rolling hills made for quite a tough ride with over 6200ft of going up & after 95 miles the 300 or so foot climb at Portsdown Hill was not particularly welcome despite the view at the top! 

The 100.1 miles was only my second imperial ton but it did confirm that as much as I enjoy cycling I only have a six hour boredom threshold so I think I'll stick to 70-80 mile rides in future!

https://www.strava.com/activities/353747218






The rolling hills of the South Downs which made up the majority of todays route.









The view over Hampshires best city, Portsmouth!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jul 2015)

Just over 100K for me today . Near perfect weather although the wind caught me later on in the ride. 
As my family are away for a few weeks I had plenty of time and decided to cycle part of a route I had in my head to Sheffield. To be honest most people would cycle it the other way for the iconic climbs, but I wanted to see how I felt after doing three quarters or so, prior to doing the whole thing at some point in the next couple of weeks. I also having done Winnats have no desire to do it again. In fact I would actively avoid it. 
Anyway headed up to Chapel en le Frith then climbed up Rushup Edge Past Edale and Mam Tor and then descended down Winnats. Knowing there had been a fatality there last year I took it very easy. Probably a good idea with all the holidaymakers, sheep and cars on the pass. I hope the TOB ride it in a neutral way this year, which I suspect they will.
Then headed out through Castleton Hope and cut through to Snake Pass just before Hathersage. I know some people aren't keen on the Snake but surrounded by pine trees on a long draggy climb on a  sunny day was about as close as you are going to get to the alps in England. 
A brisk headwind heading back towards Glossop which increased as I crested the climb. I love descending and the Snake into Glossop is a good long one with plenty of turns. From Glossop headed over to Charlesworth, Marple Bridge, Marple and then home. Couldn't have timed it better watched the exiting bit of the TDF on plus 1.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2015)

215 of your Imperial Miles. Leaving Doncaster Station at the stroke of midnight. myself, @rb58 , @CharlieB (Red Cables n'all), @Mark Grant , @martint235 and Sandra not from this place, headed south.. to home.

We were lucky for a while in that the weather was quite mild, dry and with a fabulous tailwind. It was like that for the first 3 hours. But then the heavens opened and for the next 5 hours proceeded to drizzle down upon us. It could have been quite miserable, but being so mild and the tailwind pushing us along at a rate of knots, hearts were not disheartened. At 8am the drizzle stopped, the sun was peeking through the clouds and it was warming up quite nicely. The tailwind was still pushing us along... it was a pleasurable day to ride. Plenty of wildlife. Rabbits, Hares, Hedgehogs (mostly dead ones) & Kestrels.

Through the night & day the roads were bereft of motor vehicles which meant for rapid progress for the group. By the time we had reached the London burbs, the traffic & traffic lights caused us all sorts of frustrations and delayed bother.. most upsetting. But we all got to London in one piece.

A great night/days cycling, despite the rain






Doncaster.. just before the off





Some lovely country rolling roads and great views





Long Martin





Sandra





Charlie B






My mug..and Martins





Awesome ride, awesome company....


----------



## Simontm (25 Jul 2015)

Bit embarrassing following @ianrauk marathon run, but a wee 22 miler today as I e still got to commute till Wednesday and am tapering off for Ride London.
Anyway, Kingston, Richmond, Kew back round through Brentford, Twickenham, then a circuit of Bushy Park with some deer for company



Down the tow path to Hampton Court then home


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2015)

Simontm said:


> Bit embarrassing following @ianrauk marathon run, but a wee 22 miler today as I e still got to commute till Wednesday and am tapering off for Ride London.
> Anyway, Kingston, Richmond, Kew back round through Brentford, Twickenham, then a circuit of Bushy Park with some deer for company
> View attachment 97662
> View attachment 97663
> ...




A rides a ride...  Looks like you had just as good time riding as I did, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jul 2015)

Thanks to a couple of mountain bikers popping out of the woods I finally today found a route through Harrogates Pine Woods. To make it more interesting the route was lined in part with scarecrows, one actually being a crow which is a bit novel




And a selection of the others



















A while back I posted a picture of (Great) Almscliffe Crag. This is Little Almscliffe





The approaching clouds looked a bit iffy but then as they did not burst until I was back home in the shower.




Unfortunately the camera then threw a wobbly and failed to save its recording of much of the ride, a relatively gentle decent into one of Nidderdales side valleys then along a lane which according the sign was 1 in 7 downwards but Strava reckons part of it is 18%, think I will skip on doing the route in reverse.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (25 Jul 2015)

Well, the intention was to do a longer ride today but the chat was so good at the coffe brake that instead of the usual 30 - 40 minutes brake, today was 90 minutes 

Then on the way back I was faced with this view 





So I stopped for lunch and ..... a short siesta under the sun  then I run out of time so I rushed home lol.

I only managed 38 miles but I had lots of fun today


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jul 2015)

@ianrauk Cor Blimey Guv, what a ride. Well Done.


----------



## iancity (25 Jul 2015)

Picked bike up from guy who serviced it (was away a whole two weeks, devastated). Anyway, was well worth it as achieved my highest avg speed ever (dont worry Bradley, was still below 14mph lol) but well, well chuffed, after all I was just taking it easy riding it home from the shop, never expected any Strava trophies et but got 7. Need to get is serviced every week now :-)


----------



## Buck (25 Jul 2015)

Today I set off for another ride with a view to pushing the distance (I'm new to road cycling so 20 miles is my previous best!).

I started off on my usual ride out of the village and up the hill onto the tops. From there I headed towards Holme Moss more as a focal point than anything. Before I knew it I was in the village of Holme and my "what's around the corner?" Instinct kicked in.

I got to the bottom of Holme Moss and thought, I'll give it a go. If I can't do it, I'll just turn around. Anyways, a couple of stops on the way up (yes! I am unfit!) including one to sort my rear dérailleur which wouldn't go into my easiest gear (just when I needed it!) got me to the top of Holme Moss!
I stopped for fluids and a snack before heading down and then mistakenly deciding to take a left turn past Digley reservoir which after Holme Moss was very tough and to be honest a bit much for me (lesson learned there!)
A return down into Holmfirth then a long steady climb up to home finished the ride with my best distance so far and a sense of satisfaction to offset the weary legs 

Big respect to the guys that make it look so easy!

https://www.strava.com/activities/353590812


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> 215 of your Imperial Miles. Leaving Doncaster Station at the stroke of midnight. myself, @rb58 , @CharlieB (Red Cables n'all), @Mark Grant , @martint235 and Sandra not from this place, headed south.. to home.
> 
> We were lucky for a while in that the weather was quite mild, dry and with a fabulous tailwind. It was like that for the first 3 hours. But then the heavens opened and for the next 5 hours proceeded to drizzle down upon us. It could have been quite miserable, but being so mild and the tailwind pushing us along at a rate of knots, hearts were not disheartened. At 8am the drizzle stopped, the sun was peeking through the clouds and it was warming up quite nicely. The tailwind was still pushing us along... it was a pleasurable day to ride. Plenty of wildlife. Rabbits, Hares, Hedgehogs (mostly dead ones) & Kestrels.
> 
> ...


Chapeau to all who completed this epic ride........wish i could do 215miles and only 2000+ft of climbing


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jul 2015)

Buck said:


> Today I set off for another ride with a view to pushing the distance (I'm new to road cycling so 20 miles is my previous best!).
> 
> I started off on my usual ride out of the village and up the hill onto the tops. From there I headed towards Holme Moss more as a focal point than anything. Before I knew it I was in the village of Holme and my "what's around the corner?" Instinct kicked in.
> 
> ...


It never gets easier, just quicker


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jul 2015)

A bit of a change today, Mrs ND joined me for a mainly off road ride, her first time out since we did the York Solar Cycle last month.
Not wanting to subject her to anything too taxing, heading out towards Garforth via Pendas Fields, Manston Lane and then the bridleway Nanny Goat Lane. Being the gentleman that I am I scooted ahead to open the gates on the bridleway so Mrs ND didn't have to stop and she did well on the off road bits.
Then down Barwick Road, where an older woman driver in a Peugeot decided to hang back on a straight bit of road, before lurching forward to overtake us both on the pinch point that is the single lane bridge over Cock Beck. Well done that woman...

A left onto Ellis Lane, past the farm shop and onto the bridleway across Garforth Golf Club. Then a right onto Barnbow Lane back up to Manston Lane and retrace our steps back home.

8.94 miles (I know...) in 1hr 8 mins cycling at an average of 7.9 mph. More importantly it was good fun, Mrs ND enjoyed it and increased her confidence and has now pretty much got the hang of using her gears and coped admirably with some gentle off road cycling - so a good day all in.

Edit to add: if you're thinking of cycling on Barwick Road from Garforth it was "surface dressed" a few weeks ago and whilst the surface is generally OK, there were a lot of chippings being pinged up by passsing cars - fortunately none caught us, but its worth bearing in mind.


----------



## CharlieB (25 Jul 2015)

@ianrauk got there before me, because I fell asleep in front of the keyboard as I was about to write this ride up.
An epic, but a totally enjoyable one, despite the weather.
We were at least all dried out by 9 in the morning.
The last ten frustrating miles down the A10 into central London were, for me at least, more tiring than the 190 that preceded it.
Thank you all for sharing this ride and to @rb58 for leading.
208 on the clock for me today, and a new record.
The only other thing worth adding is that, yes, it was a long way, but the four refreshment stops at sensibly and regularly spaced intervals make all the difference to a ride of this length.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Jul 2015)

Had to perform my first ever (in over 2 years of cycling) roadside tube change this morning. Slammed a pothole at the foot of a hill I really fancied having a proper go at. Balls. 

I was on the clock as it was, wanting to be home to watch the Tour, so six and a half miles was my lot today. Double balls.  

Coming back into town, some chappie came up alongside and exhorted me to put the hammer down a bit. So I did and left him eating my dust.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2015)

A great ride with the Glasgow Belles on Bikes today, @flyingfifi leading her first big ride. 56 miles for me, 66 for Fiona (we stay out of town), about 50 miles for another 20 Belles, they all did great considering we are no racers for sure, one had a 3 speed town bike, another a full sus mb 
Our starting point, the Bells bridge in Glasgow




Following NCR7, along Pollock Park, Paisley, Lochwinnoch, ending in the sleepy village of Kilbirnie. We were planning a lunch/coffee stop in the local Tesco superstore, but they did not have a coffee shop inside  so we backtracked and had coffee at the Lochwinnoch visitor's centre instead.
The sun shone all the way there and back, while here in Glasgow the rains have been torrential I was told later ... he he ... 
One chain came off, easily put back on, one puncture on Marathons (thank heaven not Mplus) that was a bit harder to fix, due to the tyre not cooperating. Some WV men were watching our pushing and pulling laughing their head off!
@Rasmus. isn't this one of your bikes? 


How many Belles does it take to change an inner tube???


A view of the Loch


Cycle path art




Edit: every little helps ....


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

Another wet run today. 4 of your imperial miles. got soaked again. BUT, the fastest 4 miles for me, plus I got up the bastard big hill in under 10 minutes for the first time, two PB's!


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Jul 2015)

For once, I got it right!! Rain forecast so out fairly early as it was not due until 10-00. Did 40 miles around the Kent villages south of Canterbury, warm and sunny, then it started raining earlier, about half-hour after I got home!!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2015)

Hi all did you miss me havnt posted for two weeks as I've been on a family holiday in Cornwall and luckly I was allowed to take the bike took the hybrid due to its low gearing as I can confirm Cornwall is Hilly .Did quite at bit of early morning rides before the traffic down some interesting and challenging single track lanes . Watch out for the gravel on descents I hit a patch going slightly wide on a bend at 30 mph  scared the life out of me took the descents easier after that . The two longer rides were firstly Padstow loop via Rock and a ferry crossing. Started out by cheating and driving to Padstow . Headed round the harbour to ferry point.




Waiting for the ferry . After the short crossing to Rock the ride began heading up the estuary on quite lanes Went through the villages of Chapel Amble headed towards St Kew then turned right towards St Mabyn were I encountered my first proper climb 10 to 15 % for a mile of single lane road near the top a nice car driver pulled in and waited for me I apologised for being slow(5mph) as I crawled past. Headed to the village of Helland were an I met an arm of the camel trail followed this back to the car at Padstow 27.7 miles done at 12 mph .Enjoyed fish and chips at Rock Steins chip shop lovely .The second ride also involved a cheating start drove to Portreath .Followed the coast to coast trail mainly offroad to Deveron sounds epic but its 12 miles done in 54 mins .



A refreshment establishment in Deveron . After a coffee break at the cycle hire place at Bisscoe I took some of the side loops of the main trail which were at bit more challenging and gave the hybrids suspension a good work out and I remembered why I bought a bike with suspension I really enjoyed the single track riding .




A lovely quiet section through the woods on the Busy loop




Came across an old tin mine also on the Busy loop. By doing the side loops I managed to avoid most of the people using the main trail as it does get busy with families etc. Back at Portreath the legs still felt good so decided to extend the ride and head out to Godreivy Point which meant leaving Portreath the hilly way . The hill includes a hairpin bend just like an alpine climb .This climb is now the worst climb Ive done as I thought it levelled out at the second bend rounded the bend to see the the road headed upward about half a mile later Id made it . then enjoyed the cliff top ride to Godreivy enjoying lovely views out to sea . Stopped at the cafe for a coffee and a sandwich then rode back to Portreath .36.8 miles at 14mph a really enjoyable if testing ride .


----------



## graham56 (26 Jul 2015)

102 km this morning in North Mallorca. Hot ans sticky but feeling good.
Popped into the Pinarello Experience hire shop in Pt Pollenca. You can hire the Pinarello Dogma with DI 2 for €100 a day..
.ouch!


----------



## Gareth C (26 Jul 2015)

Just had the bike serviced prior to Ride London-Surrey. Beautiful bling Lizard Skin bar tape, fixed spoke, re-cabled and new bottom bracket.

By way of checking it out, just went for a short ride around the forest today. Is every segment on Strava supposed to be a PB when you're on a taper? Anyhow, realistically, it was 10km out of the forest car park, so not really comparable with normal efforts when you've had to negotiate the hills to get there.


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Jul 2015)

Quick spin into town on the Raleigh boneshaker. Needed some waterproofer spray stuff for my baggy shorts, a fresh first aid kit and I thought a survival bag would be a good thing to have with me on tour that I hope I will not need.

I just had to have a go round the BMX track I went past on the way out. I am supposed to be 44 
http://www.strava.com/activities/354286521/


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Jul 2015)

I've not posted for a while but have been going out, honest!
Today the youngest lad decided he wanted to come along - so I woke him and we were out by 8.30am. I think his system is still in shock 
I took the MTB after a disastrous ride the other day - glad I did because I felt fine. I think the fact I had already ridden 18 miles on the hybrid had been too much for me. After having FM for 8 years, I still don't heed my limitations!

We cycled along to Helix Park and then along the river bank to some woods, around those, and back through the park and home. 
12 miles in all.
He is getting more confident on the bike but it's a rubbish second hand MTB we got, just incase he didn't take to it.
If he keeps it up I'll be looking for something better for him.

Anyway - some pics!




*
There's usually herons etc along here, but we didn't spot any today!*






*A piece of local artwork. It's meant to be a heart but everyone calls it a giant ass* 








*I suppose when you're 14, it has to be done!*






*I just supervised....*





*And took more pictures...*






*Heading back towards Helix Park and the Kelpies*






*We had to stop at the Lagoon....*





*...because someone wanted to skim stones. Unfortunately they are pebbles so he didn't have much luck!*







*Thistles on the path home*

It was a lovely ride and it was nice to hear my boy speaking to strangers (he has Aspergers so isn't keen).
I always say thank-you etc to pedestrians when they move for me, or give them a 'good morning' as I pass. 
The lad is now copying me, and I heard him quite a few times today, saying hello, good morning, or thank-you.
I am really proud of him!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

@ScotiaLass we need some more of your posts, they're always a good read and the photographs are ACE.


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> @ScotiaLass we need some more of your posts, they're always a good read and the photographs are ACE.


Aww thanks. The photos are only taken on my phone as my big kit is too heavy to haul about every day!
I'll try harder...promise!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jul 2015)

Short soggy Skyride for me today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/354348192


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2015)

We didn't get back before the rain started. Due to our late start (I blame FB and crap TV that was on in the living room) we decided on a little 15 mile route, which I was determined to extend to 17 miles.

We headed off to Drayton, Horsford, St Faiths and then rode up a dead end road to see what was up there. Norwich Aviation Museum is up there. We rode back down the road and up the next one but turned left onto the Spixworth Road as the rain arrived and was coming in sideways. We rode down towards the Ring Road via various cycle paths and then Hubster decided that going home via the Ring Road was the way to go. I said "off you go then, your funeral". The ring road was as busy as any normal week day with trucks galore. I headed for Mile Cross and then down to Dereham Road and up the Bowthorpe Road and in to ours the back way. Safer and probably faster as there aren't traffic lights every 400 yards. Unsurprisingly, Hubster decided that my way was better. Probably shorter too.

I looped around the block to make up to 17 miles (.03) and the ride took an hour and 17mins. 3 areas of freshly re-gritted road, which was a pain. We were creeping along at about 8mph, rim deep in new chippings.
No pics today as it was just a horrible day, gloomy beyond gloom.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Jul 2015)

Out early today, to try and avoid the rain that was forecast from midmorning.Was considering taking the road bike, but decided to use the hybrid in case the rain came early.
Up to Scholes, then the Manston Mile down Bog Lane and out onto Manston Lane and the bridleway at Nanny Goat Lane and up past the stables. Left on Barwick Rd like yesterday, but then up Parlington Lane through the woods on NCN R66. The weather was glorious which possibly explains the number if people about early doors on a Sunday.
On reaching Aberford, I turned right and headed South along Main Street. Stopped by the Almshouses for a drink and a photo and to give the bike a once over





http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct13

I debated following the road into Garforth, but decided not to - it would mean traversing a motorway junction, it's not a particularly Cycle friendly road and I was on a bike for having fun. So I turned round and reversed my ride along Route 66. Still more people out now, enjoying the sun on the bridleway.
Then across onto Ellis Lane and the bridleway over the golf course. I wasn't ready for home yet, so on reaching Manston Lane retraced my route back to Garforth on Nanny Goat Lane, passing yet more cyclists and joggers.
Then right at the end and into Barrowby Lane to head back via Thorpe Park.
Down the big hill and over the railway line, a quick ride up Manston Lane and then over Pendas Fields to home.
18.79 miles in 1h 33m at an average 12.1 mph with 742ft of climbing, plus 2 PBs. And no sign of any rain. I'll take that any day. 
As an aside, I passed lots of dog walkers and their hounds - collies, collie crosses, labs, GSDs, various assorted terriers even a Rottweiler - all of which were well behaved / controlled and not a moments problem. But when I passed a little Shih Tzu it went bananas and started chasing me! 

PS - the midmorning rain finally arrived at about 1pm, so I could have had that lie in...


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Jul 2015)

Missed yesterdays club ride but got out this morning(but still missed the Sunday club ride).

A tough 70kms but some good results although I am paying for it now.Hard going out with the head wind but nicer on the return leg although it did rain on the way back;only really started chucking it down when I got back to Ely and did a warm down around the city(with a stop in Waitress for provisions).

https://www.strava.com/activities/354446703

Got the 200k done for the weeks goal and hopefully should get 1000kms done for the month.


----------



## Spike on a bike (26 Jul 2015)

Strang how yesterday I woke up at 6am and it was bucketing down so didn't go out.
Today woke at almost 9am and it was fine so quick shower and cup of tea and out.

Up the B1113 towards Norwich met several cyclists most of whom said hello or grunted a hello back .

As I passed the jolly farmers at Tacolneston a club group (I assume) flashed across the crossroads in their bright orange kit but no idea what club .

Into Wrenningham an at the bottom of the hill traffic lights on red so waited in the queue as another group came thru most of whom said hello :-)

Onwards towards Norwich and heading up the hill towards the bird in hand last nights Chinese was trying to make an appearance so I slowed to a plod as a lone cyclist whizzed past with a cheery good morning ( sorry for the grunt as a reply but by that time I daren't open my mouth ) .

Turned towards Wymondham thru Hethel intending to go look in the LBS on back lane but completely forgot until I got to Attleborough and the rain started .

Quick coffee stop at mums and then another 1/2 mile down the road at my mates as he supplies fags too.

Rode back from Attleborough via Quidenham past the hospice and home

Total miles 20 dry
9.9 wet

Time taken 2hrs 6 mins not sure that's right tho

Numpty count 1 ( assume when you can feel the heat from the radiator on your legs their fairly close to the rear wheel ? )


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2015)

Newtown Linford the destination, 66 miles the journey. Not the nicest ride I've done, far to big a dollop of Rule 9, 1'm trying to figure out is does it make me a badass or a daft sod. A cold grey windy day and a ride of two halves, all complicated by a slow puncture on the back, I pumped the back tyre up three times on the way out.The ride out was cold and grey but dry and followed my usual route out to Desford through Shilton, Withybrook, Monks Kirby and Claybrook Pava, at Desford I had to decide do I head for the Parrot sanctuary or turn for Newtown Linford, I turned through Newtown Unthank, Ratby and Groby and onto Newtown Linford, as I pulled up outside the Jade Tea Rooms the rain started. Leaving the cafe I walked across the road and took shelter under a big tree so I could change the rear tube in the dry, after that was sorted I followed my wheel tracks back to Desford then followed the main road and turned for Kirby Mallory then turned and crossed the main road then headed for Sutton Cheney and passed the Bosworth Battle Field and onto Shenton where I picked up my usual route home, it rained all the way home, even the ducks at Atterton looked p***** off, and I arrived home looking like a drowned rat, I'm sure the weather gods have spotted that I'm still working out how to get mudguards on my Eastway, thats the forth ride I've done on it and two of those have been wet.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2015)

dave r said:


> Newtown Linford the destination, 66 miles the journey. Not the nicest ride I've done, far to big a dollop of Rule 9, 1'm trying to figure out is does it make me a badass or a daft sod. A cold grey windy day and a ride of two halves, all complicated by a slow puncture on the back, I pumped the back tyre up three times on the way out.The ride out was cold and grey but dry and followed my usual route out to Desford through Shilton, Withybrook, Monks Kirby and Claybrook Pava, at Desford I had to decide do I head for the Parrot sanctuary or turn for Newtown Linford, I turned through Newtown Unthank, Ratby and Groby and onto Newtown Linford, as I pulled up outside the Jade Tea Rooms the rain started. Leaving the cafe I walked across the road and took shelter under a big tree so I could change the rear tube in the dry, after that was sorted I followed my wheel tracks back to Desford then followed the main road and turned for Kirby Mallory then turned and crossed the main road then headed for Sutton Cheney and passed the Bosworth Battle Field and onto Shenton where I picked up my usual route home, it rained all the way home, even the ducks at Atterton looked p***** off, and I arrived home looking like a drowned rat, I'm sure the weather gods have spotted that I'm still working out how to get mudguards on my Eastway, thats the forth ride I've done on it and two of those have been wet.


You got within a mile of my house next village to Newtown Linford ,Anstey if you knew you could have had use of bike workshop (shed) to sort the bike


----------



## Dark46 (26 Jul 2015)

Having switched tyres on my bikes due to recent amount of punctures, I was interested to see how the Orro reacted to 700x28 tyres. 

Today's ride wad supposed to be 100km to celebrate the end of the TdF.
Well I met Dean and Chris at KFC to the ride to the pub for the start. Yes you've guessed it. It was raining! I had felt put my wet weather coat and long leggings on for the worst conditions. 

The bike seemed to be running fine and the grip from the Schwalbe Duranos seemed to be great as expected. 

We arrived to find we were one of this first there and others had arrived with their bikes in vans or on top of cars. Whimps lol.

Sods law as I'm typing this the bloody sun is out!!!!!!

As it got setting off time and there was no sign of the weather letting off the 100km was cancelled, to do what you want and turn around when you had had enough. 

We followed the planned route out of Gloucester to Maisemore and Hartpury then to Tewkesbury. It was here that we decided to head for home but not straight down the A38. I suggested to turn off the A38 and head through Tredington and Stoke Orchard. From here we cut across the Knightsbridge 
and then towards Churchdown and back into Gloucester. 

Back at the pub a swift pint of Cider was drunk before the again wet trip home.

All in all for me it was 40.7 miles, and a good ride with great bunch of lads.

Looking forward to KCC ride next week as long as the weather is fine.


----------



## User19783 (26 Jul 2015)

Wet and windy ride today,
Did 3 laps of streatly hill ,
Made a school boy mistake, by going up too fast on the first climb,
But felt good,.

Check out my 13.5 mi Ride on Strava: http://app.strava.com/activities/354346919


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2015)

My forum ride yesterday ...

Details of the route are included in that thread so I won't repeat them here.

The ride was based on the forum ride I organised from Settle in 2011, but I made a few changes with help from local rider @Sea of vapours (Mike) who also did the ride. We were joined by @doughnut (Doug), @busdennis (Robert) and my pal Bill. 5 riders was a nice number - enough to make it fell like a group ride, but easy to keep an eye on everyone.

Bill and I were lucky because Robert kindly drove 20 miles out of his way to pick us up from Bramley station, near Leeds. (We bought return tickets but while we were on the train to the pick-up, we worked out that it would be quicker to be dropped off at Keighley on the way back and ride home over the big hill to the Calder Valley. More about that later.)

We got picked up at the station as planned. The bike transport was ideal - Robert was driving his van and had fixed his bike on his turbo trainer in the middle, with cardboard bike boxes lashed to either side of the inside of the van with bungee cords. So Bill's bike was attached to one bike box, and mine to the other.

We got slightly confused by the roads between Bramley and Keighley and ended up doing a detour through Cullingworth and Haworth Brow, but we were not too late getting to Settle, where Mike and Doug were waiting for us.

We finally set off at about 10:25.

The weather was kind to us - Mike said that it has been pretty damp around the Dales for the past couple of weeks but the sun came out for us yesterday. We all felt that it was a lot warmer than the forecast 15-17 degrees.

We set off into limestone country





When we did the Settle ride in 2011 we had to do a few hundred metres on the A65. The problem is, that involves a double crossing of a road which has a poor safety record. It is very narrow, twisty, and turny, and often very busy; not ideal for cyclists ... That problem has been fixed! A short strip of the fields at the side of the A65 has been turned into a cycle path and the dry stone wall moved back a couple of metres to the other side of it. No need now to fight the traffic.

We got deeper and deeper into the beautiful Dales countryside. It is fabulous cycling territory on a sunny day. We commented a couple of times though that you would not want to be out there in bad weather!

We winched our way up a big hill to get this view, and wanted to share it with you ...

View down Deepdale to Dentdale





There is a scary descent from that point - the photo doesn't quite show how steep the road is. Here's a warning to be taken very seriously - There are gates across that road and it is steep, narrow, with tight bends, sheep wandering about etc. Take it very easy if you ever ride down there.

On the previous Settle ride we climbed up past Dent station and over the 'Coal Road' to Garsdale Head. This time we took an alternative route via Newby Head Moss and the B6255. That involves a steep climb up under the viaduct over which passes the Settle-Carlisle railway. [If you ever get the chance to travel on that line - _DO! _It is a wonderfully scenic line which cost the lives of scores of men to build and had been threatened by closure in the 1980s until a protest campaign and the support of Michael Portillo persuaded the tory government to save it But be warned ... if you decide to have a weekend break in the charming Dales village of Dent, make sure that you arrange transport from Dent station - it is 7 km from the village and up a very steep hill 200 metres higher up!]

Where was I ...? Oh yes, up on the B6255! If anybody had wanted a shortcut back, they could have turned right and descended to Ribblehead then turned left onto the B6249 for an easy ride back down to Settle, but the Gang of Five were up for the challenges which were to come. We turned left instead ...

We descended for 8 km (with a couple of small uphill blips on the way down) and then left the B6255 for one of my typical quiet road detours, down a little lane to Appersett. There were a few potholes and patches of gravel to catch out the unwary, but we all got down ok. After that, it was a right turn onto the A684 for a quick 2 km blast to our cafe stop at Hawes.

I say 'cafe stop' ... Actually, Hawes was heaving with tourists in the sunshine. We didn't really fancy sitting indoors and queuing to be served, so we found a Spar instead and bought refreshments there which we ate out in the street. (We did actually buy takeout coffees from a cafe in the end though.)

Eventually, it was time to get back on the bikes and head off for the biggest challenge of the day - the tough climb of Fleet Moss, as featured on a recent edition of the Cycle Show on ITV4. You may be able to still catch that on ITVPlayer if you are quick.

Mike went ahead on the steepest part of the climb, followed by Robert and Bill. Doug and I brought up the rear. Bill looked overgeared and I saw him stop at least 3 times ahead of me before setting off again. He still managed to get up the climb without walking, and he got up there quicker than me. I climbed like Chris Froome. No, not at warp speed leaving everybody except Quintana in my wake - I mean that I was staring down at my handlebar stem! Every time I looked up the hill it scared me so I thought it better _not_ to look! 

I was _just_ able to get up there sitting down, unlike in 2011, when my grovelling ended before the summit, in a world of pain.

Now then - I have a complaint! How come when one is on a CC forum ride, 4.5 stone overweight, drenched in sweat, and walking up a steep hill with one's bike, there always seem to be 5 or 6 vindictive b*st*rds gathered at the top with cameras poised to document one's suffering, whereas when one has slimmed down and developed a modicum of fitness, the faster riders on the climb shoot on ahead to enjoy the scenery a km down the road rather than taking pictures of one's glorious triumph! 

Anyway, Doug and I eventually found the others lurking at the summit beyond the killer part of the climb. I took a picture of them standing with the bikes. You can see Ingleborough, one of Yorkshire's '3 peaks' in the distance. (Apologies for the road apparently growing out of Bill's head - I didn't notice that at the time or I would have moved round a bit to take the picture!)

Lads atop Fleet Moss (L-R Sea of vapours, busdennis, Bill, Doughnut)





The next part of the route is absolutely cracking! Initially, there is a steep descent which almost caught me out. I did what several riders did on a recent Tour de France descent - I went into a bend too fast and almost overshot it. That distracted me so I failed to look ahead and see the huge pothole that I was about to hit at 50 kph, and that distracted me from noticing quite how quickly that black car was coming up towards me .. My swerve round the pothole had me unwisely close to the car! Definitely my mistake that time, rather than that of a stupid driver.

The sun was by now hidden behind cloud cover. It's a pity because Langstrothdale Chase is gorgeous on a sunny day. It was still very pretty, just not as vivid as it can be.

We continued to slowly descend as we entered Wharfedale, proceeding through Buckden, Starbotton and Wharfedale before our right turn into Littondale.

And then it started raining! Oh drat ... The forecast had suggested sun all day, but no such luck. Mike reckoned that it would all blow over, and I could see gaps in the clouds roughly where the wind was coming from, so I thought so too. And so it came to pass. A soggy start to Littondale, but by the time we got beyond Arncliffe, it had already stopped, the sun was shining again and the roads were beginning to dry.

We had our first (only) d*ckhead driver of the day as we headed towards Halton Gill at the end of the dale. Evidently we had not thrown ourselves off the road fast enough to suit his highness! So, the usual aggro from him. I pitied him really - it must be awful having one's 4 cm penis crushed by such a massive dangling beer belly! 

Mike had told me that the climb up from Halton Gill was much easier than the monster from Arncliffe halfway down the dale. He was right, but it still felt tough at that stage of the ride. I could swear that we actually got a hint of a tailwind up there though, which was nice.

Last photos of the day ...

'Please drive carefull lambs ont road'!





Sea of vapours (left) and Doughnut





That is a wonderfully scenic undulating road, which finishes in a quick descent to Stainforth, just a few kms up the road from Settle. It wasn't long before we were back in the car park and saying our goodbyes.

There were no problems with fitness. It was a tough hilly 116 km (72 mile) loop but we all got round ok. I was probably the slowest rider but at least I did not have to walk up any of the climbs this time!

It was nice meeting and chatting with you, Robert, Mike and Doug. Bill can sometimes get a bit ratty if rides are too slow for him but he declared himself very happy with his day out.

Thanks very much for the lifts Robert, and especially for taking us up the congested climb out of Keighley - that left us with a fun 7 km descent to Hebden Bridge without having to do the hard bit first!

I remembered that I had to go and water plants for a friend who is away, so by the time I got home I had done 131 km (82 miles).

A great day out, only slightly marred by 30 minutes of showers, one plonker in a car, and nagging transmission problems on my bike which I really _must_ sort out.

I will do this ride again next summer, so start your training NOW if you like the look of it but think it looks too hard for you!


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Jul 2015)

I had the rain due at 11, so it was a bit disappointing getting wet at 8:30.

Drenched, stopped for cappuccinos, went back out in the pouring rain.

Felt like a real cyclist (fool for going out in the rain).


----------



## Gareth C (26 Jul 2015)

User19783 said:


> Made a school boy mistake, by going up too fast on the first climb,



Ditto - good job I didn't have my heart rate monitor on - it might have fused the Garmin...


----------



## Donger (26 Jul 2015)

Dark46 said:


> Looking forward to KCC ride next week as long as the weather is fine.


Dear me.... where has the Dunkirk Spirit gone?
It wasn't a KCC ride today, due to the weather and various absences.... but the Kingsway Popular Front had its first outing... (That's Big Jim and me). For a moment, when I first turned up at The Barn Owl, it looked like I was the only one stupid enough to go out in that weather. Then it turned out there were two of us. Big Jim never misses a ride just because of the weather, and actually turned out in lycra shorts throughout the Winter, so I should have known he'd be there.

I suggested a nice flat ride, so that Jim wasn't left waiting for me at the tops of hills, and we headed off for Stroud in the pouring rain with no real plan other than that I'd promised Mrs Donger faithfully that I'd be back home by 12:00 so we could go out for Sunday lunch with her sister.

Ended up riding through Stroud and making a spur of the moment decision to take a side road we had never ridden before, uphill to Thrupp, Brimscombe and Bisley. As we entered Thrupp Lane, I distinctly remember saying "how bad could it be?". We soon found out. Thrupp Lane runs parallel to the main A road that leads to Cirencester, but undulates considerably, affording fantastic views across the valley. Unfortunately it varies from 12% to 17% (according to Jim's Garmin), and is then followed by at least a mile of constant climbing varying between 14 and 18%. Despite being only about 15 miles from home, neither of us knew where the hell we were, As it was about 10:50 by then, we decided to take the very next turn for Stroud, from where I felt certain I could get home in less than an hour. Turned out to be a bit like a TT from then on, but with us taking turns at the front. Was very glad to see the road start to head downhill, and surprised to see views of the distant Severn even from the NE of Stroud. Scarily steep descent of Stroud Hill felt like an olympic ski jump, and my hands hurt from braking so hard all the way down.
Ended up heading for home via the most direct route - straight over yet another big hill (Horsepools Hill) at Pitchcombe. On the way down the other side (at my 31 mile mark) we saw our one and only other cyclist of the day. It was still raining. Got home with 10 minutes to spare. Never doubted we would. 
One of the best "club" ride routes ever. Shame about the weather though. 35.8 miles in all, and my kit is still all soaking wet.
_Donger._


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

User19783 said:


> Wet and windy ride today,
> Did 3 laps of streatly hill ,
> Made a school boy mistake, by going up too fast on the first climb,
> But felt good,.
> ...



Your hardcore going up that three times in this weather. I've been up that hill a few time myself, (last time on Monday) but only in the dry.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Jul 2015)

I'm trying to get my road bike mojo back as I've been ignoring it of late. Until today it's been out 4 times this year and, only clocked up 130ish miles. So this morning I was out the house at 8:00 to give the old gal a whirl following the high ground up the western side of the Eden Valley.

Out of Carlisle via Cumwhinton, Cotehill and Aiketgate before dropping down to Armathwaite, after which is the long uphill slog through Salkeld Dykes to Bowscar before the dropping down to cross the A6 and M6 at J41. The Lakes was looking particularly good from Bowscar so I stopped for a piccy...






After the the motorway the terrain became more undulating (AKA easier for these parts) as I headed through, Laithes, Skelton and Lamonby to eventually reach Raughton Head, where I cut across to the Crown Inn for the long gradual descent back to Carlisle via the Racecourse.

A very nippy, but dry and not too windy 42miles and 2600ft ascent


----------



## andytheflyer (26 Jul 2015)

Legend of Gelert audax for me today. 132k, 4200ft, moving av 12.0, total time 8:25 - or 30mins more than last year. Flapjack, wine gums and SIS drink for fuel. Bit disappointing that time, but the weather was mostly horrible. Never ridden for so long inside a washing machine before. My formerly immaculate Defy now looks a wreck. Endura jacket kept me dry, as did the BBB overshoes. Warm feet all day. Bibshorts and leg warmers. I was concerned about exposure and hypothermia in the wind and rain around the back of Snowdon - hence well wrapped up.

Llandudno, round the Great Orme (2 stinker climbs in the first 10 miles!), Conwy, NCR5 along the N Wales coast to Penrhyn Castle (horrible traffic noise and spray all the way, but the engineering works done to thread the cycle way through some very difficult terrain is well worth the trip). Then up behind Caernarfon (lots of short and sharp ups and downs) and down the main road through Beddgelert, and then up the 600ft climb to the Pen y Gwryd hotel, and on to Capel Curig, Betws y Coed, Conwy (with the steep little tinker at Tyn y Groes a couple of miles before the town) and back to the start at Rhos on Sea.

Solid rain from the start to Penhryn, then again into Beddgelert and through to Betws - where a tea and cake stop seemed to abate the rain to drizzle. Then the sun came out a couple of miles before Conwy, but not enough to dry up the road and the diesel on a steep downhill bend on coming into the town. No real damage other than a bit of road rash - not sure what the boss will say when she sees that. 

Cracking run in the rain down the hills into both Beddgelert and Betws. 

My thanks to 84 yo Fearless Fred on his titanium audax bike and Paul from Macclesfield Wheelers for your company all day. See you next year.

Bed calls.....


----------



## User19783 (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Your hardcore going up that three times in this weather. I've been up that hill a few time myself, (last time on Monday) but only in the dry.



Not hard core at all, 

Just that I've been watching the tdf , and I thought I needed a challenge, 
The ride from Abingdon though Wallingford up to Streatly was a good warm up, and a good cool down.

The loop around was only 4 miles, so time plenty of time to recover, 

I think I shall do this route more often, as I made out on my heart rate, which is not a bad thing, 

I shall keep my eye out for you, next time.
All the best.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

User19783 said:


> Not hard core at all,
> 
> Just that I've been watching the tdf , and I thought I needed a challenge,
> The ride from Abingdon though Wallingford up to Streatly was a good warm up, and a good cool down.
> ...



I usually do this route.






Streatley Hill, Sulham Hill, then Whitchurch Hill, when I go that way, about 40 miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2015)

10 miles in the heat and humidity, a fine day for riding, although the Fuji was acting up, and I think the trekking bars are not remaining on this bicycle for long. . Had some good miles on some rolling hills, while rain and thunderstorms went to my north. In all, a good ride, just too much fettling.


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2015)

Spike on a bike said:


> Turned towards Wymondham thru Hethel intending to go look in the LBS on back lane but completely forgot until I got to Attleborough and the rain started .



It's shut on Sundays and on Wednesday afternoons. Great LBS. It's 9 miles from us but we still go there for bits and bobs as they are just so nice.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

20 Image limit, so will post different parts...

Got back yesterday from a 4 day break in south east Italy, and had pre hired a bike out from the local town, and they even plotted a route for my Garmin, roughly 30 miles as requested. With RideLondon looming I didn't want to go a few days without spinning the legs, and the area looked Lincolnshire flat. 

But a hot Lincolnshire. Weather reported it as being around 34 degrees, Garmin somehow got an average of 37.5 degrees for the ride...

I am not good in warm weather. I am a guy whose head begins dripping at around 25 degrees.

So just to note, on the way there I did hammer all them blokes doing that ride around France, at least on the Belgian section...






Anyway, we stayed in a very rural area in Apulia, just north of Mesagne in a rather beautiful 17th century converted farm building called Masseria Baroni Nuovi which still produces its own wine and olive oil.





















With only 12 rooms, it was peaceful and hot! We stayed in the suite which had a whirlpool...






So the bike arrived and was a Specialized Diverge A1, chosen as I had seen the roads on Streetview, and a pure roadbike would have fallen to bits quite frankly!

First time with disc brakes and 30c tyres. And reflectors. Many, many reflectors.






So away I went...






First stretch was a long straight bit of road I had driven down, with not a lot to talk about other than I was starting to think my face was about to melt already, and the front brake was as effective as shouting at the wheels to stop turning. I relied quite heavily on the rear brake for most of the journey...

Got down to the square in Mesagne with no issues.











On a "busy" stretch of road they had built a cycle lane of a couple of hundred yards, that then stopped abruptly,. Busy is subjective I guess.






For the next 5 miles the road switched from flat with cracks, to off road hole-a-thons via loose gravel pits, the scenery consisted of lots of very nice vineyards and olive plantations. The soundtrack was provided by a thousand Cicadas...





















Arrived at the Santa Maria della Neve church in Latiano with one bottle drunk and my headband soaked. One can of coke downed, a new bottle off water ordered and after some pics I was ready to go again.






So Italian.






Passed by an unusually modern looking church with 4 bells at the front called the Santuario Santa Maria Di Cotrino.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

And onwards towards Oria.






Getting myself ready for the hill climbing section of the route, an almighty 110ft, CAT 26, my aim was the castle on the highest point. As I got closer, finding it was a bit tricky with the narrow roads narrowing all the time.
















Eventually I got up there via a quite steep and very slippery road, and like most things in this area in mid afternoon, it was shut.





















Getting back down the hill was a bigger challenge! The front disc brake still not cooperating, the middle part of the road with large steps in it, and the sides being well polished stone, I made my way down slower than I had gone up.

I had to get to the road below the one I was on. The first road I tried going down I had to come off the bike, and even then my SPD shoes were slipping like heck, so went back to some steps I had spotted earlier.

(The photo does NO justice to how steep this was!)






Coming down the steps was marginally less tricky, but I was glad my belly wasn't bigger than it already is...






Finally got to the border of the old town, and the hill was done! Phew...






Looking back, the castle was way bigger than I had any idea of it being, surrounded by the old town.











Then it was a quick trip back to Mesagne via the vineyards, olive trees, chalkpits and d'Potholios.






A supermarket owner sold me some more water, just as he was about to shut (well it WAS about 2pm...) and I hit the last leg home doing a quick action shot to commemorate actual tarmac in front of me, and of the glorious front reflector reflecting the HECK out of everything it could.






And passing a grand entrance to a property called Castello Acquaro...






Just to get back before some rather nasty winds decided to make an appearance!

One gecko was spotted, many Cicadas were annoying, Italians were all incredibly patient on the roads around me, the front disc brake never came back from the different holiday it was on and one headband and 2 buffs were thoroughly soaked through.

https://www.strava.com/activities/353000357


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

As a side note, if anyone ever goes to south east Italy, I would thoroughly recommend visiting Ostuni. Its quite a mad place where a large amount of the towns budget is spent on white paint for the old town section (pictured) and they have some wild and rather large markets spread throughout the new town on Saturday mornings.

Its kind of an emulsioned Kings Landing on the outside, and an emulsioned ratmaze on the inside!



















































There were people there, honest.











So Italian 2


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

Saturday's ride was a bit of a disaster to be honest. Hence the rather long time before a write up. My OH was off car hunting and this was to play a part later on in the day. I had sent him off to Bury and beyond to look at vehicles and he was to be out all day. I hadn't really wanted to go out and took ages to bully myself into going out.

I hadn't gone more than 1/2 mile when I came across a bright pink fleece in the middle of the road, so turned around, picked it up and left it on a really visible area where it would not get run over, but could be easily collected. I got one or two stranger than normal looks leaving a fleece at the side of the road, I have to say. Heading off up the normal routes I stopped for a photo or two relating to the current competition. but there is never a cyclist around when you need one!






Heading towards Delamere Forest I began to realise that it was not just my head that wasn't in the game today. My body wasn't either, so after the 30 minute mark had been and gone, I decided to turn around and head home. The road I chose was lined with hedges and they had just been cut. In fact I had to do an emergency stop for a tractor that reversed off the edge of the road and onto the single track road without looking... he was hedge cutting...

Heading home covers a fast downhill and then a really slow uphill before another fast downhill and on the slow up hill I was to come across a young lady who was pushing her hybrid up the hill. Being at almost the same speed as her I checked to see if she was OK (rather than simply just pushing the bike up the steep hill) only to find out that her chain had come off and jammed and she didn't know what to do so was pushing the bike home. I said I would stop at the top (somewhere safer than a country lane with no pavements) and look at it for her but just as I was getting to the top of the hill my trike started to pull left really suddenly and before I knew it, I had a totally flat front left tyre! It was a very sudden deflation and I can only assume I must have found a sharp stone or piece of glass whilst talking to the young lady. She caught me up and I sorted her bike in no time, showing her how to use the rear derailleur to give some slack on the chain to get it onto the outer chain ring and then a touch of brute force to get the chain unjammed from the outer chain ring and a chain guard. All sorted. However, she was somewhat distressed about my situation and the flat tyre. She pushed the trike off the road and onto the now existent pavement for me and after much reassuring that I would be OK finally went on her way.

Now to ring my husband for that inevitable call. I'm only 1/2 mile away from home and the breakdown cover only covers you when you are more than 1 mile away from home as the crow flies...
Amazingly he is less than half an hour away from home! My luck is in. So I settle down in the shade, sitting on a flat tyre waiting for him to arrive. 






It should be easy to sort this out and get me home. I'm carrying everything I need to remove the wheel and fix the flat.

He eventually turned up and decided that rather than fix the puncture at the side of the road, he would try to fit the trike in the VW Passat we have which is a saloon. I naturally objected and stated it would be easier to fix the flat, but I was ignored. My wheelchair came out of the boot and I sat and watched the circus for the next hour. He has neither folded my trike before, taken the wheels off it, taken the mudguards off it (still hasn’t), removed the seat before or for that matter done much to it. And I am sitting in my cycling kit, in the sun, in a wheelchair at the side of the road watching the circus getting colder and colder and trying my hardest to chat about the cars he has just seen without getting angry or annoyed that he didn’t just FIX THE BLOODY FLAT rather than working out that the trike will not fit in the saloon vehicle we have without taking rather a lot off it, including the wheel that has the flat tyre… 

… eventually after about an hour’s trying he decided to put the trike back together and fix the flat. It wasn’t going to fit in the saloon in either the boot or the back doors (simply would not go through any gap) without taking the rear wheel off or the front mudguards (both of those and it would have fitted)…. So… my circus, sorry rescue party eventually fixed the flat for me and I looked carefully at the inside of the tyre finding nothing that could have produced a hole half that size and he reassembled my trike. I asked him if he had learnt anything, his answer was that he had a better understanding of the requirements for a new car and fitting the trike into it! Not quite the answer I was hoping for, but it will do.

You know that feeling when someone has been driving your car… well it was exactly like that. Nothing is in the right place and I can’t help feeling it is going to take me weeks to get it back to the way it was. I think I will also be needing some tipex to mark spots as to where things should be…

I did eventually get home… the repair holding (I only carry patches because of 2 different tyre sizes and a desire to carry as little as possible which is not great when you need to take crutches with you as a precaution in case you can’t use the trike…)

Sunday was also spent looking for a new (to us) diesel, automatic, estate car. I went with him and this time we were more successful but I have to confess we will be BMW drivers from next weekend onwards all going well…  But don't worry, we have promised to have the indicators removed... 

https://www.strava.com/activities/354183106


----------



## graham56 (27 Jul 2015)

A gentle 88kms /55mls this morning before the heat sets in.
Pt Pollenca to Alcudia and Can Picfort before heading inland to Pollenca and then back to Pt Pollenca. 
Salad lunch and a couple of cold ones.


----------



## Fubar (27 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> My forum ride yesterday ...
> 
> Details of the route are included in that thread so I won't repeat them here.
> 
> ...



Cracking photos and a great write up, looks like it was a great day out! I'll keep my eye out for next year


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2015)

@Nomadski Great photos and write up, thanks.

Cor-blimey-luv-a-duck it’s windy today, windier than Windy Millers winning fart when he went to Trumpton’s la petomanie contest.

I was not planning on a ride today, it’s supposed to be a rest day, but I needed my rear dérailleur sorting out on the road bike. I should be able to do it myself but gears seem to be a bit of a “Dark Art” to me. Any way when I phoned the LBS, Mountain Mania in Didcot they said pop it in, so I did and the sorted it out straight away, free of charge, gratis, for now’t and nuffink, which was jolly decent of them. The gears are FAB now, no more feathering, which was starting to incur my displeasure.

After that a trip to the bank and then to collect my book Fallen Angel which I ordered click and collect from cheapo book shop The Works.

I decided to round my trip up to 10 miles but ended up doing 14 somehow but I wasn't feeling the love, I fecking hate riding in the wind. No photos today, the weather was horrid, dark cloudy and a threat of rain, and I wanted to get home before my bike got wet.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> I decided to round my trip up to 10 miles but ended up doing 14 somehow but I wasn't feeling the love, I fecking hate riding in the wind. No photos today, the weather was horrid, dark cloudy and a threat of rain, and I wanted to get home before my bike got wet.


Same here. I only went the short long way home rather one of the longer variations as the wind got windier, the sky got greyer, and judging by the speed that the dog's just rushed in from the garden, I think I made it back just in time.


----------



## Fubar (27 Jul 2015)

Not today but Saturday I decided to do a solo loop out to Callander to check out the roads and location for the first night of our upcoming CC Ecosse Tour to Inverness. I've cycled the route in reverse before doing a 100-mile loop over Lochearnhead but as there will be other people following me I wanted to find an alternative to the busy A84.

I took the usual club run route out to Kincardine which, once outside the urban areas is a nice quiet coastal road - except for the one car which pulled along side me just outside Culross with the passenger gesticulating wildly at me... at first I thought I had done something terrible or had some kind of major mechanical but no... she kept pointing to the side of the road... OH! I should be on the cycle path!!  Yes the cycle path that is covered in crud and used by walkers, MTB'ers, dogs etc, all so I didn't hold them up for 7 seconds (longer by the time she had finished) on an empty road. I shrugged, what else could I do?

Through Kincardine there is a couple of back roads that take you out the other end - as I round a corner there is a woman with a dog standing chatting, the dog takes an instant dislike to my presence in his street and lurches towards me barking almost taking the woman off her feet and me almost off my bike "Jesus!" I shout, more in fright than anything else - she did apologise, I think it took her by surprise as much as me!

Otherwise progress to Stirling was fine, though there are a couple of busy roads I'd noted which I will try to avoid using a cycle path alternative on the tour - however on a road bike I wasn't going to risk it. Through Bridge of Allen I suddenly picked up loads of cyclists who were heading the same way as I, however I was soon dropped. Over the busy M9 roundabout (who puts a r'bout in the middle of a motorway?!?) I was heading up and over to Doune - having only ever come down this road I thought it would be harder than it was, I seemed to summit quicker than I expected and had a lovely downhill into Doune.

Through Doune takes you to the A84 with a right turn to Callander, I stopped to read the note on my phone I had put on weeks before "turn left at Doune then right at river". Hmmm, limited detail. I went for it and after about 1/4-mile was rewarded by a river crossing and right turn signed Deanstone, very quickly followed by a sign for Callander - success! This proved to be a great road (if a little rough in places) with small climbs rewarded with nice downhills and cracking views. Browing a small climb I heard voices behind and was quickly passed by 3 guys on bikes - "jump on!", so I did. We had a fine and fast run down into Callander, though it was a little disconcerting being in a group and not knowing the road. They were heading for the Dukes Pass which I've heard of by reputation, not for me today though. They left me just outside Callander and I headed into town, finding the hostel just down from the Main Street:






I thought it looked fine for a nights kip, though as @Scoosh pointed out later mock-tudor in the Central Highlands DOES look a bit out of place!

So I pulled into Callander as my halfway point for a quick pit stop - Callander is a bit of a tourist hot-spot, as it is a Victorian village which seems to sell itself as being in the Highlands of Scotland (to my mind it's on the edge). It also seemed to be full of Glaswegians! They get everywhere.

The rain was starting so I diving into the first cafe I saw, Mhor Bread and grabbed the only table in a dark corner. The Waitress was VERY chatty:
Me: "is it ok to sit here?"
Her: "Yes"
M: "do you have a plain scone?"
H: "Yes"
M: "does it come with jam?"
H: "Yes"
M: "Can I have a latte?"
H: "Yes"
She stood staring at me for what felt like ages...
M: "That's it"
H: Walks off without saying another word.

The scone and latte were actually nice and fairly reasonable, and the sun had come back out so thought I will be on my way back. The guys back in the group had told me about another "back road" from Callander to Doune to avoid using the A84 but all I found was a farm dead-end, so I just got my head down and stayed on the main road - the traffic is fast but no close passes meant I was back in Doune in no time. I climbed out of Doune and decided to stop at the David Stirling memorial for a quick stretch - he is the founder of the SAS. Here is the view back to where I'd come from:






And here is the monument with threatening clouds where I was going:






It looked like I was in for a soaking! The roads were very wet on the descent into Bridge of Allen but I thought I may have missed the worst of it - a Polish registered van didn't make the situation any better by deciding to pass me despite the HGV coming the other way, honking and flashing at him. 5 minutes later he was caught in traffic heading into Bridge of Allen so I sneaked past on his inside - ho hum, what was the point?

I resisted the temptation to stop at Corrieries Cafe in Stirling and kept going, missing whatever those 2 cyclists said to me from the side of the roads - eh, what? 2 minutes later I'm pootling along in my own wee world when this voice on my shoulder shouts "Where's the Peak?" I almost jumped out of my skin!! It was one of the cyclists who had been at the side of the road. "What?!?" "Where's the Peak?" he repeated. "Never heard of it mate!" Says I. "The Peak???" Err, yeah I get that - still never heard of it though! Off he went, thoroughly disgusted at my lack of local knowledge.

5 minutes further down the road the heavens opened - I'm never that lucky! Jacket on, nothing else for it than head down and go for it. No overshoes meant very wet feet. I got through the rather dull parts of Alloa and Clackmannan down to Kincardine (no dogs this time) and the rain stops and the sun comes out, welcome warmth! I had a wee stop in Culross for a gel as my legs are feeling it now, which is enough to get me back to Dunfermline and home.

Stats for the day: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/843950951

A fine and welcome 80-miler, good to get some miles in my legs prior to Tour o the Borders with no cramp!


----------



## Spike on a bike (27 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> It's shut on Sundays and on Wednesday afternoons. Great LBS. It's 9 miles from us but we still go there for bits and bobs as they are just so nice.



Wasn't really expecting them to be open but I could go stand outside n dream

Only about six from me so may ride over one afternoon and make sure I leave my cards at home


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2015)

Today was more successful than Saturday's ride but less successful than I had hoped for. I was out with my riding partner, a lady I am 'coaching' to get through a charity ride of 88 miles 2 weeks on Saturday.
She can quite happily now do 45 mile rides which is pretty much all we can get in with her childcare arrangements and work commitments. I think it will be enough if we can do it 2 or 3 times a week, she has the ability, but it is getting her used to cycling faster that is my problem now and the not using the brake downhill  So I had planned for today, that she would learn to read a garmin breadcrumb trail and every now and again go off on her own on a small circuit where she could not possibly get lost could she  yeh....

She is also really good at scaring the hell out of motorists giving a really good wobble just at a key moment and ensuring we get good wide overtakes - not something usually an issue with a recumbent trike... but with only her 3rd ride on a road bike (ever) and a recumbent trike we got loads of good wide overtakes today with some where we were hoping against all odds and closing our eyes - you know the situation.
Plus I got video'ed by a WVM.... obviously had better things to do that actually concentrate on driving passed me...





Waiting for her to arrive after her 2nd loop off on her own. It was more successful than the first in that I didn't have to go back and find her!





Downhill and brakes... she is getting the hang of them honest! (actually she had just come back from a 3rd loop on her own and had a really good loop and enjoyed it and my road bike has CX brakes...)

We didn't quite manage to do the entire loop, and we didn't quite manage to stay 100% dry, but we did manage to dodge most of the rain and I only lost her the once! Not a bad start for someone who has never used a garmin before.... she may just find Snowdon and not London or Edinburgh yet!

https://www.strava.com/activities/355199858
Not far, and not fast, but better than Saturday and that is all the counts.


----------



## Paul139 (27 Jul 2015)

Went over to Pariee for Le Tour and hired out a couple of "Boris bikes" and rode through central Paris. Whooooaa!!!!




https://www.strava.com/activities/353859922


----------



## Nomadski (27 Jul 2015)

Paul139 said:


> Went over to Pariee for Le Tour and hired out a couple of "Boris bikes" and rode through central Paris. Whooooaa!!!!
> 
> View attachment 97918
> https://www.strava.com/activities/353859922



They look more like Helmut Bikes!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jul 2015)

Another run today, 2 PB's

Fastest up the hill in the 1st mile, the fastest 3 mile run.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual.

I was up at 05:30, which is very very early (for me) to meet up with a mate for a ride around Pitsford Reservoir and some of the other local bridleways and lanes.
With a bit of drizzle blowing in the wind, I arrived a bit early at our rendezvous point of the Dam Wall, so I thought I'd do a quick circuit of 9 miles and be back in time at 08:00. As I stopped to take a few pics I was about 5 minutes late, but, hey.. What the heck 







After meeting up, we rode another circuit of the Res and then up Merry Tom Lane to the old A50 where we were hoping to find a bridleway to extend the off -road ride for a mile or so. Unfortunately, we couldn't spot one nearby (the A50 is not a pleasant road to ride as it's quite fast and narrow: a proper 'old style' A road!)
As I had to think of getting home, we aimed back to his house for a coffee before I did my last 10 or 12 miles along the Washlands and Lings Woods to home in time for lunch.

40 miles on the Marin, and back in time to go to w*rk.. Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/355038655


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jul 2015)

Yesterday, the first day of my now-aborted tour 

After taking 8 hours to cover 20 miles, I now know what the planners consider to be good bridleways.

They aren't. The first 10 miles were absolutely fine, rideable BW's and everything was happy despite the constant drizzle. Then I arrived at Hardknott Pass where the route hits another bridleway after the first cattle grid. I slipped and nearly broke my leg crossing the stream, then had to _climb_ up the large slippery boulders at the start (dragging 20kg of bike up with me). Then it was walking the bike up 20%+ slopes, where I had hopes of being able to ride again.

No, I had to drag the bike through bogs, more unrideable stuff, and finally got to a river crossing. It was a load of boulders dotted across a fast, deep river with a metal cable to hang on to. Getting the bike across that was not going to happen, so I had to fight my way up the river side for about a mile to get to a small bridge that at least got me back to some road.

Now I just had to get over Walna Scar Road. More pushing and climbing up 20%+, it took ages to get to the top, where at least it's downhill all the way to Coniston. A bit more walking and climbing down, but made Coniston just before the chippy closed, and called for rescue.

There will be more of that kind of country to cross and I have seriously underestimated it. If I'm going to do an off-road C2C again, it will not be by this route, it needs a lot of changes to make it rideable for mortals. Having to walk 10 miles out of 20 is not my idea of a cycling holiday.

I'm now planning some road routes to link up the other hotels, so at least that money isn't wasted.

https://www.strava.com/activities/355745093


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yesterday, the first day of my now-aborted tour
> 
> After taking 8 hours to cover 20 miles, I now know what the planners consider to be good bridleways.
> 
> ...


What a shame


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2015)

A like for the effort, and your willingness to persevere, but not for the planner designations. Best of luck with your tour continuance, @MikeW-71 .


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yesterday, the first day of my now-aborted tour
> 
> After taking 8 hours to cover 20 miles, I now know what the planners consider to be good bridleways.
> 
> ...



Aint that the buggers. Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Fubar (28 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yesterday, the first day of my now-aborted tour
> 
> After taking 8 hours to cover 20 miles, I now know what the planners consider to be good bridleways.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Mike, hope you still get some riding in.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> I'm now planning some road routes to link up the other hotels, so at least that money isn't wasted.


that's the spirit. hope to hear some better news and photos later in the day/week.


----------



## martint235 (28 Jul 2015)

Well I set off at 8am to do my usual 65 mile training run. However I got bogged down in traffic on the South Circular and in Bromley so by the time I made it to Biggin Hill I didn't think I'd have a comparable time for the whole run so decided to potter a bit. My usual refreshment stop:




There's a new cycle cafe opened just off to the left of this picture but it looked a bit ponsy. I even stopped at Hever for a change:




Then lo and behold I found a castle:




If anyone knows someone who has lost a castle or who is having difficulty finding one, please let me know.

All in all a great day to be out in the Weald and in the end I did pull back my time to a respectable 4 hrs 6 mins for 65.6 miles.

And further good news for North Kent peeps, they are going to resurface Polhill in August.


----------



## Spartak (28 Jul 2015)

Nice morning ride in dry but windy conditions.

Ride to Hawkesbury Upton via Yate, Wickwar & Inglestone Common before the steep climb to the Somerset Monument.














https://www.strava.com/activities/355755215


----------



## Nomadski (28 Jul 2015)

Haven't done any hills for a few weeks and felt I needed to get a quick loop in with some lumps prior to RideLondon. Felt slow and lumpy and fat, and made me a little concerned about Sunday, not helped with some occasionally blustery winds, especially right in the face after the first switchback on Box Hill.

Surprisingly got good times up those hills, even though my legs weren't giving me much hope, my 3rd best up Box Hill, and a PB up How Lane, which is a short and not massively difficult hill, but I hate it, as do my legs. Was quite happy with the results, but I do need to eat better this week.

Also saw some preparation for our alien overlords arrival, or RideLondon on Sunday, at Box Hill (or it's always been there and I'm blind, equally possible).






http://www.strava.com/activities/355918752


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yesterday, the first day of my now-aborted tour
> 
> After taking 8 hours to cover 20 miles, I now know what the planners consider to be good bridleways.
> 
> ...


A like for telling us about it but  for having to abandon the planned route.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2015)

Got wet on the way in to work today. It was dry when I got the bike out, started to drizzle lightly as I put the panniers on, then the heavens opened once I was a mile from home. The rain cape has earned its keep this morning but obviously doesn't cover my feet so I had to put up with damp shoes all day. 

Not many cyclists about for some reason  but I did spot a hare which was nice.

Windy on the way back (now that's never happened before ) so I was very slow and that combined with a very inconsiderate pass less than quarter of a mile from home (by a uniformed nurse no less ) left me a little frustrated by the end of the ride. Finding that a packet with a couple of CycleChat T-shirts had arrived has cheered me up again though.

Another 21.3 miles added to the tally. 12.8 mph average for what it's worth.


----------



## gavgav (28 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Got wet on the way in to work today. It was dry when I got the bike out, started to drizzle lightly as I put the panniers on, then the heavens opened once I was a mile from home. The rain cape has earned its keep this morning but obviously doesn't cover my feet so I had to put up with damp shoes all day.
> 
> Not many cyclists about for some reason  but I did spot a hare which was nice.
> 
> ...


Fair play for venturing out in that, It's horrid out there and judging by the forecast likely to be 30mph winds for the foreseeable future. I think my bike may be going into hibernation for a while! 

Cricket nets tonight took place in 10c temperatures according to my pretty accurate car thermometer.


----------



## gavgav (28 Jul 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yesterday, the first day of my now-aborted tour
> 
> After taking 8 hours to cover 20 miles, I now know what the planners consider to be good bridleways.
> 
> ...


Those routes sound challenging for a walker, never mind a cyclist! Hope things improve.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2015)

4.3 miles today, to University. I was thinking I was going to have to scrub today's commute, as it was in the 90'sF with high humidity, but a huge thunderstorm replete with several small gust funnels and torrents of rain and huge winds ripped through mid-afternoon, cooling things to the mid-70's F.


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2015)

OH got fed up with me moping around the house, "it's not 4 yet, go for a ride". So I did.

It was quite busy along the canal, naturally enough, on a warm day so the cycling was quite slow. As I approached Berkhamstead I spotted this heron, I've never seen one in this position before. As I got out the camera and prepared to gently approach I realised there was a runner approaching from the other direction.







But I managed to get a shot in flight. Fair dos, he did apologise.






This is the annoyance on this stretch, not quite sure why it's there, hopefully the narrowboat will pull it down when it leaves.






Plenty of wildlife in Berko, these geese were blocking the path tho'.






And this family were feeding the moorhens, the chicks had to compete with the adults, one of whom made off with a sizeable crust.






Further along the rural nature competes with the railway, and those intercity trains make a lot of noise!






Along this stretch there are a steps up to the locks, not sure how they managed to get the horses up them.






And the Cowroast marina doesn't just accommodate boats. There's a BMW dealer not far away.






This is the entrance to the marina, the bridge is a bit nasty to cycle over, I chose to walk it and even then nearly came a cropper on the return journey.






After Cowroast the path gets rather unpleasantly narrow for a bit but then drops down into a cutting past Aldbury and becomes a much more pleasant ride






Continued below - this was the 10 photo limit.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2015)

No ride or running today, platelet donation instead, apparently the Iron levels are affected if you exercise, so it's best not to if you're donating blood or platelets. 






Apologies for the selfie. It's my first time. ( selfie that is)


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2015)

Part 2

Indeed it was comfortable riding for a bit, at least as far as the surface was concerned, with only a few boats moored.

This is the 10 mile from home point, the point at which I decided to turn for home, having achieved my objective, from November, to make it to Tring. OK, Tring is a mile away, but this is as near as the canal gets. The view is of the bit I've yet to do, I had to use the granny gear to get the bike up onto the bridge.






The bike looks as tired as I felt, and I had to get home yet.






Did someone say light, shadow and bike? This was a welcome break as some walkers passed the lock.






And back into Berkhamstead, where the swans and cygnets cooperated for once.






The ride back, while being a lot quieter, was not without incident. As I approached the last stretch I saw a group of runners approaching, as they got closer I saw what I thought was 4 or 5 was actually 9 or ten, and only the leading group. A veritable peloton! There seemed two main groups, the men in front and the women behind, with a lady who was clearly a beginner trailing at the rear. My last stretch I staggered up from the canal to the traffic lights on the road, cycled off and changing up on the front from the gears I was using on the canal. Strange that, I wasn't going very fast. The chain had overshifted, first time in ages, and pedalling was proving pointless! Thankyou SNSSO, the derailler does help to put the chain back on!

20miles max 16, avg 6.8 mph. Year to date, 227.9miles

Today is a rest day, except it's not with the grandchildren here.


----------



## Spartak (29 Jul 2015)

My daughters out in their bikes this morning ....


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2015)

Spartak said:


> My daughters out in their bikes this morning ....
> 
> View attachment 98072



Brilliant!


----------



## Jon George (29 Jul 2015)

For reasons that will quickly become obvious, this is about _yesterday's_ ride.

Now that my teacher friend Dan has been set loose, we went on a pub cycle-crawl of Suffolk. We completed about 40 miles in just under twelve hours ....

Ipswich-Charsfield-Framlingham-Melton-Woodbridge-Ipswich

This out near Culpho:






This low rainbow near Framlingham:






And the menace that blew down upon us.






We ended up at The Angel Inn in Woodbridge (home of Europe's largest selection of gins). I forget which brand this one was - but I had several ...


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jul 2015)

Back from holidays and after two days at work I had a day off cycling buddy also off work so a ride was called for .So out with the defy which felt weird after two weeks on my hybrid in Cornwall . Set off from Anstey to meeting point on Swithland lane Rothley out through Cropston then I played strava segment chasing . Segment millionaire row was attacked and I was rewarded with 10th of all time . I know it's a silly game but I enjoy it .Met up with mate and settled into a gentler pace .Off through Swithland and turned back to towards the rear off Bradgate Park . Went through the park which was still quiet so really nice ride in beautiful scenery .At Newtown Linford we turned right and headed to Ulverscoft turned left onto Ulverscoft lane at the T junction we turned right up the climb of Priory lane up and over then left at the crossroads to beacon crossroads .Right up Beacon hill the easy way then down the fast descent into Woodhouse Eaves , After a near fall on a descent in Cornwall last week I didn't really push it but still hit 39.7 mph . Into Quorn and over the river into Barrow upon Soar then onto Sileby were mate turned for home .I headed off to chase some more miles to do another metric half century .Im doing the half century yearly challenge and I now find I can't do 20 miles rides it has to be 32 miles its all @ColinJ fault for suggesting the challenge.So out the back of Sileby heading for Ratcliffe on wreake turned down humble lane into Cossington the Rothley and Cropston .At the T junction I checked the milage done left turn short way would love me short so right and back to Bradgate Park . The park was now quite busy so a slow ride enjoying the park at Newtown Linford this time it was left to home .32.2 miles done at14 mph . Set of this morning in shorts and short sleeves and it was cold its suppose to be summer .sun finally came out half way round. Got home and washed both bikes the hybrid was in desperate need of TLC after two weeks in Cornwall being abused off road . Both bikes now cleaned and oiled


----------



## Nomadski (29 Jul 2015)

Went over to Sigma Sports to pick up my 3.5mm Cannondale bar tape I'd ordered to replace the rubbish tape Pearsons had put on my bike when they serviced it, and tried to blag them to fit it for me, but as they were booked up with jobs the best I got was a promise they would do it tomorrow.

So with a 50/50 defeat/success under my belt, I rode back home, only to get utterly soaked through by a little shower that timed it to perfection.











Saw the barriers up for RideLondon 2015 in Richmond Park.....getting excited now! 






Hoping the current weather reports are correct and Sunday will be a nice clear warm(ish) day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/356727037


----------



## graham56 (29 Jul 2015)

While out today bust a spoke and on my way back to the hire shop passed a group of 6 trying out fixed wheel bikes.
No shirts but wearing N. Zealand shorts. Just wondered if this was the N.Z. track team trying out new bikes?
Maybe I should have stuck my neb in.


----------



## Saluki (29 Jul 2015)

Having had a crap day, black dog nipping at my heels, I have not felt like doing anything. Not walking, gymming or riding.
This evening, half 9ish, I said to Hubster. 'lets go for a little ride'. So we did.

I couldn't face going far but thought that I would try at least.
We rode off down Bluebell, headed to the city via the Newmarket Road right into the top of St Stephens then went left along Chapelfield Road, past the old city walls and then left and along Earlham Road to the 5 ways roundabout (unbeknown to me I got a PB on a strava segment that I didn't know was there) and then home again.
7.5 miles in 34 minutes or so and it was quite nice. I'll try and do a proper ride tomorrow as I am not at guitar academy tomorrow. I've put my foot down with a firm hand for once. He will have to do without me for the afternoon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2015)

I rode about 1 mile this day, checking out a (now my) 1973 coffee colored Raleigh Sports, which I bought from a restorer I know in a trailer park over by town. A very enjoyable ride. I will soon make many more rides on this fine steed. Craigslist post picture here, better ones to follow. Large frame, great condition, what's not to love? Original Brooks saddle included.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2015)

7 Miles further this day as well, better picture of the Raleigh Sport.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jul 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> 7 Miles further this day as well, better picture of the Raleigh Sport.



What a lovely looking bike.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jul 2015)

Yesterday's ride. I was too exhausted after yesterday to do anything and was falling asleep in my chair at 8pm! Mind you I think you will all understand why when you get to the end.

I've been struggling to get out these last few days. Not through bad weather or anything like that, simply lack of motivation and feeling down both physically and mentally. I needed an excuse to get out, so when I saw that my OH had left his house keys in the door despite the fact that I am usually/always home when he gets home I decided to take them to him. Mind you as it turned out he very nearly needed them!

So looking at the rain radar and looking at my husband's house keys it was obvious as to which way I was going to cycle. There was a very clear NNW-SSE split in the weather and we were right on the edge of it sometimes getting the torrential rain (squalls) and sometimes getting the sunshine - sadly we seemed to be getting more of the former.

I set out with good intentions. I had more or less planned a ride that would take me to 50km. That would stretch my legs and take most of the day, but it was a distance I was pretty certain I should be able to manage. My good intentions lasted reasonably well. At least until the first squall came through leaving me soaked and yes, I confess, sheltering under a railway bridge!  Glad I put that woolly jumper on now.







Coming down a hill I was nearly taken out by a 4x4 which kindly waited until I was alongside it to pull away from the side of the road! I made my feelings rather too well known about the matter. Luckily I had been sitting on both brakes anticipating such a possibility so was prepared for it. I had also had to take into account a very wet road surface on a long steep and very fast descent where you can hit 50-60mph quite easily on a dry day. The 4x4 driver made a quick exit after realising I was exceptionally pe'ed off which him. 

Having a late start and then cowardly sheltering from torrential rain I was now late for my unarranged rendezvous. Time to change my plans whilst cycling up the A49. Alone I get given loads and loads of room and my OH works just off the A49 so it made sense to stay on it, normally I don't. The M56 roundabout presented no problems luckily and I was soon dropping into Stockton Heath. Here one lady driver nearly managed to cause 3 road accidents in the space of 10 seconds, one would have involved me... As I rode through Stockton Heath the driver of a red car stayed behind me for the entire time despite having various opportunities to overtake me and never showed any signs of frustration - this is bliss because it stops pedestrians from walking out across the road in front of you, and also stops the lights from changing because there is something there to detect!

My OH wasn't at work, he had taken the car to be cleaned so for once I actually got to use a bus/taxi/cycle lane  This is a novelty for me living rurally, I usually get nothing.
My OH treated me to lunch from an Esso garage - luckily I had my own and was only subjected to a Gregg's special black coffee I believe they call it! 

Looking north it was blue skies, looking south it was anything but, however I really did have to turn around and head homewards but it was not calling my name very loudly today and I had plans other than the A49 for getting home...





Finding a cut through that we had been told about, I had a spot of sunshine, so took the opportunity for a photo, thinking that I may not get any others.
The cut through is indeed exactly that, but it is not one I will be taking again. Kind of a 'done it, don't need to do it again'....





Getting less than impressed with the cut through. Later it turned to that freshly washed sand after torrential rain... 
Luckily I was just able to get the trike through the barriers at the end of the lane. Definitely not one to do again.





I always like this patch of road and today it was really quiet. The sun is still out and it is getting warmer but my woolly top is still on! It is still surprisingly .





I had spotted another route through Ardley Hall and decided to try it. Looks OK so far.





Not looking so good now.





Err - they want me to go where? Those posts and it was exceptionally muddy. I turned around and headed back the way I had come, back over those cobble and out via the route I know.






Yep - the grass is still greener on the other side...

Continued...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Jul 2015)

My last ride in to work in cph for a while, and perhaps, for good. But all the traffic lights were green, and the skies blue for the first time this week, and, most important of all, it wasn't blowing a hooley.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jul 2015)

Continued from yesterday....

After a stop at the side of the road for something to eat, I continued onwards and homewards. Actually I didn't want to go home the weather was turning out much better and it was starting to warm up, but it was also blowing a gale and it was that inevitable headwind.





There was so much detail in these clouds that simply wasn't picked up by the camera and as you can see at the top of the frame, some of them were still water bearing!











I continued onwards through Greater Budworth. I don't normally stop to take a photo of this pretty little village. Mind you I don't normally stop here at all, I have no doubt I can't afford to when the local pub (just out of sight) is usually full of Jags, Mercs, BMWs, Bentley's, Porches, etc... Even the free range eggs for sale have a 25% mark up on their price here!





Back across the River Weaver. Coming there was a weather divide here. One side of the bridge was wet, the other dry and the only sign of rain were tyre tracks across the bridge. It is amazing how often I have seen that here!

Now, I had a choice. I could head off up the steep climb and onto quieter roads or head home.... the weather was good, I was tired and slowing down, but it was to be the climb. No strava anything for me on this climb. It is a bottom gear grind for everyone and well known amongst the clubs for sorting out those that can climb from those that can't, Acton Bridge Hill.... And yes it was to be...

I headed up it and off at the top onto really quiet roads. Now dry. Then I was to have a series of extensions... I had wanted 50km, I had it. Getting home would be just under 60km I could not allow that, so another extension and then a phone call... my OH saying he was on his way home and was I there... err No. He was rather surprised.

I had to head home. Home would get me to 63.5km which is 39.4miles. I can't leave it at that can I?

https://www.strava.com/activities/356672782 I'm not sure how it got to 64.8km but it did.... so +40 miles I I managed it with a respectable (for me nowadays) average as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> What a lovely looking bike.


Thank You! It's a 1972 or 1973 Sports. Acquired yesterday for a not so princely sum(I sold the Fuji Touring) and came in original condition from a fellow I usually know for having done some really nice work on BSO type bicycles. The saddle will need a bit of proofhide, but otherwise in fairly decent shape. This was pulled from a barn, but had pretty good treatment. A little rust and paint chips here and there, but all speeds work, and all systems are reliable.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2015)

Did my training route again today. 8 mins quicker than Tuesday at 3:58 for 65.6 miles. That's the first time under 4 hours since early 2013 but still a way off my PB of 3:44. I think I could have gone quicker today but made a school boy error of sticking to a rigid eating regime rather than when I felt it was needed.

750 miles for July which isn't bad


----------



## Garry A (30 Jul 2015)

Ran a half marathon distance yesterday so decided today was a bike day. Got the full Lycra on and out on the Defy 3. Headed out on the route 76 farm roads behind Skinflats then past Letham and into Larbert and Stenhousemuir. I cut through Camelon cemetery and headed home on the newly surfaced paths along the river Carron with a quick look at the big horse's heids. Looks like I drew a Strava camel 

https://www.strava.com/activities/357271229


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jul 2015)

@Gravity Aided , Just seen your photos of your Raleigh Sport on your PB page, nice photos. Have you checked out the date stamp on your rear hub of that bike?

A short ride to the shops and bank today, 6.34 mile round trip, along the railway embankments again, but a slight detour back through East Hagbourne, Coscote and West Hagbourne..





A nice gentle ride on the Kingpin, it only comes out to play when the road are dry.





The old railway route.




Nice timber framed house in Coscote




The railway embankment in the distance.





There are several of those old Victorian bridges along the path built so the farmers could have access to the land. They must have cost a fortune.




Typical of the views around here, aren't I lucky.




Spot the butterflies


----------



## rdfcyclist (30 Jul 2015)

Continued my commute past home, thought I'd keep going and see where I end up. Instead my front mudguard fell off thanks to a twig snapping a ziptie. Feck


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2015)

Home from work early and realised July monthly milage was only 181 . my target is 2400 for the year so 200 a month so cycling ocd kicked in . Out with the bike 19 miles to round total up . Head out through Newtown Linford out to Markfield , Thornton ,Bagworth ,Desford ,Newtown Unthank ,Ratby and back to Newtown Linford and Home. Lovely ride even if its still windy in nice evening sunshine. 19.2 miles done at 16.4 mph on the defy .Ocd cured for now​


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2015)

So my tour is well and truly over. @hopless500 left today after being collected by Mr Hop. 3 great weeks of touring Holland and Belgium and 1 week of chillin on the coast.

After a week of doing very little and my guests gone it was time to grab the housework by its nether regions. I managed half the whole task before i could not ignore the warm sunshine and the thought of a ride along the beach.

Straight out the back gate onto the cycle path




The traffic was backed up alongside the path as the farm vehicles went to and fro the field racing to get the harvest in. Several times i had to wipe my glasses clean and i had several bits of unspecified crops in my hair at the end.

I took to the lanes through Finglesham,Ham



and Worth and into Sandwich. Tea and a pear and hazelnut crumble muffin was consumed before i took the Quay road into Bay and onwards to home.




A short but sweet ride. Weather forecast looks good for the weekend so hopefully i can get some of my favourite early morning rides in before back to work on Monday.


----------



## andytheflyer (30 Jul 2015)

After my longest ride of the year on the Legend of Gelert on Sunday (83miles) when I knew I had more in the tank as I rolled into the finish at Rhos-on-Sea Golf Club, and after a week of continuous emails and work tasks when I'm only supposed to work 1 day a week, I felt the need to get away from the computer. A stab at an imperial century was calling - my first since major spinal surgery in 2010 left me paralysed for a while, and 5 months off work.

So, looking at Thursday's f/c from Monday onwards, I'd contemplated a trip through @Rickshaw Phil territory, hoping I could get in and out un-noticed.

I'd also tweaked my Defy since Sunday, fitting a new XT Shadow rear mech and a left-over 11-34 cassette to give me more options on the hills. At 61 and 100kg (all muscle, honest! ), I need to look after the only pair of knees I have. Wiggle etc don't seem to sell new knees..... A quick 7 miles last night proved that all worked OK, so no excuse not to try for the century. After putting to bed all the work-issues and emails on Wednesday, I knew the century had to be on - if nothing else to work the knots out of my back muscles and forget about work.

After my usual pre big--ride muesli, yoghurt and honey breakfast, I hit the road at 0730, heading west (and into the wind) for Overton, Gobowen (where I spent 6 weeks flat on my back in the orthopaedic hospital's spinal injuries unit) and on south through the Shropshire lanes through Ryton and into Phil country and Shrewsbury. Much cooler than I expected from the BBC f/cast and didn't stop on NCR81 by the Severn for refueling, but headed on east now through Upton Magna and on to Wellington (for my first visit). Apologies if you live there, but next time I'll find an alternative route. Stopped for a very good soup and sandwich in Newport before heading back into the brisk NW wind to take the lumpy cycle route up through Market Drayton and Audlem, before launching out across the Cheshire Plain round the back of Wrenbury and home. 104 miles, 8hrs 07 moving, av 12.8. Would have been nice not to have dropped below 13mph average, but the brisk headwind and the hills between Newport and Audlem took their toll. Didn't help that once at Market Drayton I felt "home" (stupidly, with 27 miles to go) and forgot to keep eating. Realised the mistake 15 miles from home and guzzled my third flapjack, a handful of wine gums and finished the last of my SIS drink bottle. That did the trick and some 'go' returned.

The revised gearing proved to be just what the knee doctor would have ordered had I kept on trying to grind up the local hills, can easily sit and spin up anything I've seen today, and would expect to see locally. Some Shropshire audaxes beckon now I think.

Now, as that was only 23-odd miles short of a 200k, maybe I need to look to do that before putting the Defy to bed for the winter once our rural roads get clogged with cowsh!t and mud as the dark nights approach and the 'bent comes out to play again.

Shall not be late to bed tonight, and as the wife has bought new sheets, duvet cover and duvet for our new bed, that's a very enticing prospect!

Night night!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2015)

Well done @andytheflyer I am just beginning to plan my first imperial century so found your ride inspiring . planning on attempting it this month I will keep you all posted


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> After my longest ride of the year on the Legend of Gelert on Sunday (83miles) when I knew I had more in the tank as I rolled into the finish at Rhos-on-Sea Golf Club, and after a week of continuous emails and work tasks when I'm only supposed to work 1 day a week, I felt the need to get away from the computer. A stab at an imperial century was calling - my first since major spinal surgery in 2010 left me paralysed for a while, and 5 months off work.
> 
> So, looking at Thursday's f/c from Monday onwards, I'd contemplated a trip through @Rickshaw Phil territory, hoping I could get in and out un-noticed.
> 
> ...


You called?  Well done on the century.

I also rode alongside the Severn and out through Upton Magna today on an extended commute:





Preparations for the Flower Show continue.





Shrewsbury School





A sign the summer is moving on - the lime trees are dropping their seed pods everywhere.


----------



## andytheflyer (30 Jul 2015)

13 rider said:


> Well done @andytheflyer I am just beginning to plan my first imperial century so found your ride inspiring . planning on attemtting it this month I will keep you all posted



Thx. Eating and drinking is your friend - as others with more big rides than me will confirm. After about 2 hours your muscles run dry - so you need to begin eating and drinking much earlier - and keep it up until you are near the end. Home made flapjack, wine gums/jelly babies and the SIS made-up drinks work for me. Took me a while to find a routine that works for me so make sure you have enough miles to find out what works for you.

Now I really am off to bed!


----------



## andytheflyer (30 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You called?
> 
> I also rode alongside the Severn and out through Upton Magna today on an extended commute:
> 
> ...





It was way too cold to sit on the benches by the river to re-fuel in short sleeve shirt and shorts (even at 1100) - so I stopped by the church in Uffington instead and read the gravestones (a hobby of mine!)


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2015)

Garry A said:


> Ran a half marathon distance yesterday so decided today was a bike day. Got the full Lycra on and out on the Defy 3. Headed out on the route 76 farm roads behind Skinflats then past Letham and into Larbert and Stenhousemuir. I cut through Camelon cemetery and headed home on the newly surfaced paths along the river Carron with a quick look at the big horse's heids. Looks like I drew a Strava camel
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/357271229
> 
> ...


You have to like those horses! Still waiting for the Kent one to be made,


----------



## Garry A (30 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> You have to like those horses! Still waiting for the Kent one to be made,



Have one of ours, we've got two and that's more than enough


----------



## IDMark2 (30 Jul 2015)

The sun was out but the temperature wasn't in on the summer vibe, the wind carried a fair chill in it today. Even so it was still shorts and short sleeves but arm warmers were ready for extended cloudy bits.
I'm lucky in that networks of lanes around me can be used with scarcely any sign of traffic, even luckier that the main busy holiday areas of Devon all lie to the West and on any of the coasts. I can potter away for hours, as I did today, just accompanied by the sounds of the countryside going on, a buzzards call, harvesters working in the fields. I was even free of the dreaded supermarket delivery vans imagining themselves to be some sort of desperately needed emergency service today. I took the heavier but more relaxed, tourer appointed Revolt and tried to resist making it go as fast as possible. My times up the climbs show me being successful at that.

61k, 831 meters of hills and a pleasant cake and banana eating spot by a bridge over the River Otter.


----------



## SteveF (30 Jul 2015)

Did my local loop but only in reverse, it really shouldn't make much difference but the hills (I know they aren't exactly massive) do seem harder this way round!



Interesting one, as I got near East Tilbury Station the road has islands in the middle. Am quite happy to sit to the left for the most part but will take "primary position" going past the islands. Was doing about 20kph and there were a couple of cars behind me, they were patient, but there again the islands were quite spaced out and I move to left when passed them to let people through.

Anyway, coming up to one of the islands I heard the gunning of a diesel engine (don't know why but knew it was a van), was a tad concerned as I knew there wasn't enough room for him to go past me (being in primary position and all that) only to see him shoot past on the other side of the island, there wasn't anything coming the other way but pretty foolhardy none the less! Am actually pretty happy that there were a few cars between the van and I, I doubt he would have tried to go past but I do wonder.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (30 Jul 2015)

Well I've not been on the road bike for 6 weeks or so. Mainly to due to high temps/wind or rain combined with working till 6.30pm most days.

Anyway seeing as we're on holiday in Mallorca my brother in law and I decided to hire bikes and set off for the day. It was rather windy and the last 8 miles or so were straight into the wind. The saving grace was due to the heat and the fact I'm on holiday we had hired electrically assisted hybrids. A rather brilliant idea to allow us to see more than we otherwise might.

The left Can Picafort and our hotel and headed North along the cost roads to Alcudia and eventually onto Port de Pollenca. A beautiful part of the world and saw everything for lite surfers to beach goers and roadkill lol.

But it was mostly blue skies and getting hotter after our departure time of 9.30am.

After reaching Port de Pollenca we headed for the hairpin bend laden road up the mountain heading further north known as Serra de Tramuntana or Formentor assent to the 1st view point on route to Piedra. A stunning road with views to match, and some much nicer to have a little help up being on holiday.

After a few photos and a drink we headed back down the mountain and headed for a lunch stop in Pollenca. We found a nice hotel serving food in a central square along with a lovely ice cold lager . Not perfect fuel but did the job.

After lunch a bit more electric assist was used as we headed inland towards Sa Pobla through the hills. Finally stopping there for doughnuts and water and a top up of the sun cream and then heading towards Muro. Turning left just before we reached the centre took us back to Can Picafort.

In total 47.7 lovely miles in a moving time of 4hrs 14 mins. A nicely paced little tour which included some slower sections to look at the views, chat to other Brits on hired bikes and general traffic.

So here are a few pictures


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jul 2015)

Home at an almost sensible time tonight, so out for a cheeky ride before tea.
Just time for a circuit round local roads, then a quick full speed run down Manston Lane into the countryside, before looping back round and up to home.
10.56 miles, 41 mins at an average speed of 15.4mph.
As I haven't been out on the bike since Sunday (combination of work and rubbish weather), I pushed a bit harder than usual and managed two PBs as well - not bad for a Thursday.


----------



## gavgav (31 Jul 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> After my longest ride of the year on the Legend of Gelert on Sunday (83miles) when I knew I had more in the tank as I rolled into the finish at Rhos-on-Sea Golf Club, and after a week of continuous emails and work tasks when I'm only supposed to work 1 day a week, I felt the need to get away from the computer. A stab at an imperial century was calling - my first since major spinal surgery in 2010 left me paralysed for a while, and 5 months off work.
> 
> So, looking at Thursday's f/c from Monday onwards, I'd contemplated a trip through @Rickshaw Phil territory, hoping I could get in and out un-noticed.
> 
> ...


With you on the Wellington front!!


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (31 Jul 2015)

One from my ride today on my way to work. 
Test riding the new bike... discovering it needs new front wheel bearings and new pedals at a later date! gears and everything else works really well for 46 years young


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2015)

I have finally got round to upgrading my CAADX and went out on a little test ride this afternoon. It was nice and sunny so I felt like doing a longish ride, but I had arranged to meet just_fixed (the former 'bromptonfb') for an evening road ride, so I couldn't be out too long.

Ride #1: I chose to do a warmup along the Rochdale canal towpath in the sunshine ...






... then cross the A646 and climb up Duke Street/Eastwood Lane, and finally dash home on the road.

Now, Duke Street isn't really a street, and Eastwood Lane isn't much of a lane either, but Sat-Nav programmers perhaps can be forgiven for thinking that they are public roads. They are NOT! They are actually steep, rough farm tracks which are effectively a private road, but one which is classified as a public bridleway. Hence me heading up there on a cyclocross bike, and why the locals are not happy for people to drive up there. Especially in large vehicles!

So, you are told that right at the bottom, in no uncertain terms ...






(The Long Causeway is the top road to Burnley from Hebden Bridge. It is a scenic alternative to the A646 in good weather, but this is not the right way to get up to it in a motor vehicle.)

And in case you didn't get that ...






... ignore your Sat-Nav and follow the A646 to Burnley (the road on the left of the photo).

No, honestly, your Sat-Nav is trying to get you into trouble ...






.... but you follow it under the railway bridge and drive up Duke Street anyway.

I'll be blunt - if you ignore these warnings too, then ...






YOU ARE TOO STUPID TO DRIVE! 

Anyway, enough of that! I was enjoying my new low gears. The bridleway gets steeper and steeper as it ascends towards Great Rock. It used to be a test of skill as well as fitness because the surface was very broken up and covered in boulders, potholes, cracks, gravel etc. but it got 'sanitised' a while back. The roughest parts were resurfaced in tarmac or concrete. Now it is really just a test of fitness.

I really appreciated my new 34/36 bottom gear - I don't think I would have got up there on the old 36/30 gear. 

I made the mistake of stopping to take a photo for you lot ...






... and then struggled to get going again! As usual, the photo does not show just how steep the bridleway is.

When I emerged onto the road below Great Rock, I stopped and slumped over the handlebars, gasping for breath, much to the amusement of a driver who had stopped up there for a quick cigarette break!

Time was getting on so I rushed home for a quick bike change. My 7 mile test ride went well, and I look forward to doing longer ones soon.

Ride #2: Whizzed up the A646 to meet just_fixed near the outskirts of Burnley, then did a loop together back along the Rossendale valley and over the hill from Bacup back to Todmorden where we parted company. 26 miles covered in that ride.


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Jul 2015)

I made the mistake of stopping to take a photo for you lot ...

View attachment 98295


... and then struggled to get going again! As usual, the photo does not show just how steep the bridleway is.

That's a new excuse for stopping for a rest.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> @Gravity Aided , Just seen your photos of your Raleigh Sport on your PB page, nice photos. Have you checked out the date stamp on your rear hub of that bike?
> 
> A short ride to the shops and bank today, 6.34 mile round trip, along the railway embankments again, but a slight detour back through East Hagbourne, Coscote and West Hagbourne..
> 
> ...


Actually, I was the one who told the restorer it was a 1973, and the bicycle shop. They thought it was from the 1950's. I took one look at it, and saw a Rampar device on the seat tube and the "new" typeface on "Sports " on the chainguard. Then we had a look at the SA hub, and I showed them where a date stamp was. I cannot say I knew this right off. I learned most of this on CC. The graphics I just remembered, and confirmed by a look up-http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_RS_1973.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I made the mistake of stopping to take a photo for you lot ...
> 
> View attachment 98295
> 
> ...


Looks pretty steep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScotiaLass (31 Jul 2015)

What a ride!!
I went out with my two lads and the youngests' dad, with the plan of riding up the towpaths to the trails.
We did just that and had a blast around the shorter trail and then hit some natural trails on the way back to the towpaths.

18.5 miles in all, I was low on energy at one point but ate my fruit and kept going. I absolutely loved the down sections, and left the lads behind me, but they caught me up on the inclines! 
Nevertheless it was a fantastic ride, even if my back is aching now (forgot to take my painkillers beforehand!)
It stayed dry with a little shower on the way home, but we were all still grinning, so it didn't matter!
Now showered, had lunch and guess what? I'm still grinning!





*Me - ready to rock and roll!
*





*Me and the boys at the end of the second run...*







*Heading for some natural trails on the way home*







*Happy me!*







*The babies are getting big! *


----------



## BSRU (31 Jul 2015)

An easy but quick(for me) 105km with 910m of going up today, what I would call a flat course with just one reasonable climb which I ride up after 95km.
My twelfth 100+km ride this year, only did five last year, the advantages of working part time.
Absolutely freezing when I left, only +7 and it took a long while to warm up.
A bit hot in the last hour as I couldn't be bothered with stopping to change to more appropriate short sleeve top, paid for it later when going up the only climb.

Rode past a group of riders who some seemed to be answering a call from nature(not in the picture).





At least it ended up warm and sunny.





Recovery started with some home made cake and cookies.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I made the mistake of stopping to take a photo for you lot ...
> 
> View attachment 98295
> 
> ...


Ha ha! 


Gravity Aided said:


> Looks pretty steep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This photo was taken from the top of the bridleway where it meets the road below Great Rock. The red circle is round some buildings beside the A646 valley road, from which I had just climbed up. I think it gives a better impression of the elevation gained.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2015)

And why I fitted lower gears to the bike!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jul 2015)

Just the 'usual 20 mile route' today.

Yep - it was a cold start and one that nearly had me killed. Don' ask, there is absolutely nothing you can do when you are cycling along with a hi-viz top on, a very bright, flashing rear light and a dual colour, hi-viz flag with reflective strips in it... if the driver is not looking at the road he's not looking at the road and yep.... I swerved off the road (saw him coming and heard the fact he wasn't slowing down), he suddenly saw me at the latest possible moment but too late to brake and swerved around me, nearly took out the oncoming car, horn emergency stop for oncoming car, and VWM hits his brakes for a moment then drives off... like I said not much you can do really. That was WVM, blue van man was the vehicle behind him and was pretty shaken actually as was the orange car driver (well that's what colour is looked, I'm sure it is probably called autumnal bronze or something like that but...)

Anyhow, I was in 2 minds as to give up and go home, but it wasn't even 9am and the weather was clear blue skies and looking good so I decided not to let it get the better of me. it hadn't really ruffled any feathers in that as far as I was concerned.. so I decided to continue.

I pretty much has a 20 mile route now worked out and it has almost as much climbing for around here as is possible to get into a sensible 20 mile route without having to repeat roads etc and that is 1,433 feet not bad for here.

Delamere Forest was strangely quiet for some reason, as were quite a few of the roads today. I have no idea as to why but it was nice 











Delamere Forest where I took a few minutes out for a breather.

Then it was onto the rest of the climbing. I also needed to pick up some eggs, so I was on the look out for one of the side of the road stashes having some. The first 2 were empty, so I decided that the eggs would come for a ride and I would pick them up when I saw them rather than leaving it to as late as possible because I knew that at least 1 of the other places was also showing 'no eggs'....






Not as good as ColinJ's view but those hills in the distance are the Pennines. Jodrell Bank is over to the right and almost visible. Hopefully I will be there tomorrow, or Tatton Park or Dunham Massey, we are still deciding!






Then given that is the top of the hill at the far end of the Delamere Hills, there is only one way to go... yehhhhhhhhhhh





Before long it is looking rather grim in the wing mirror, so sticking to the plan, I head home having had a good morning out in the sunshine, needed the suncream on again despite the cold start and another 20 miles onto the recumbent and whilst my average is not my fastest for this route, I am having issues with my right leg at the moment (my physio says 'it's a mess') so I am quite happy with the average and how I feel at the end of it. Lunch was those eggs btw and I had a really nice ride!
https://www.strava.com/activities/357978784


----------



## nickyboy (31 Jul 2015)

Pretty epic ride (for me). My legs now seem to have disengaged from the rest of my body

I've run a couple of Peak District rides this summer. They're a good laugh (if you can manage the hills). I've been eyeing up a third route and was going to do it Saturday. But the forecast was better today. So I'll have to work tomorrow instead

Great route. Takes in Long Hill (which is a long hill), Goyt Valley (one of the prettiest in the Peak District), an exhilarating descent to Longnor, lunch at Flash the highest village in Britain, Wildboarclough that runs the Goyt close for prettiness, a cobbled Mur de Huy and then home. 104km all in, with exactly 2000m of climbing

Some pics

The bird in the picture (it's a crap picture, I know) is a Raven. You tend to see them when you get over 1000ft up. This was following a farmer cutting his hay, presumably after insects. Not a common bird






Here's Long Hill. It's about 5 miles long but averages only about 3.5% so you can have a nice, easy climb if you like. You can see the weather was very kind indeed






Fast descent over a load of cattle grids. You have to be confident and just make sure you're perpendicular and go for it. No bunny-hopping for me

Saw these guys out doing their thing






Finally got to Flash and a chance to try the café there. It's the highest village in UK so I guess this is the highest café in the UK too? It says it's 1,518ft up






I've upset @Aperitif on his thread about classic British foods. So I decided to order some Staffordshire oatcakes (being in Staffordshire) with cheese and onion filling. They were delicious





£6.50 for the oatcakes and a fresh and delicious cappuccino.

In Bollington they have a nasty surprise for the unaware cyclist. It's called Beeston Brow. I didn't take a photo, here's one I've borrowed






I may have looked slightly less relaxed that that guy. 20%, cobbled with a 90 degree turn. I made it without stopping but I got the "bleep of death" from my Garmin; If I go really slow it assumes I've stopped and it bleeps at me

A tough but really great ride. Think I'll run it as a CC ride in the future

https://www.strava.com/activities/358029791


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jul 2015)

thank you @Hill Wimp that was my 18,000th like


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thank you @Hill Wimp that was my 18,000th like
> 
> View attachment 98402


Have another one to help you towards your 19,000th!


----------



## Basil.B (31 Jul 2015)

Decided to go for a ride this afternoon, last minute decision.
Ended up doing 38 miles, a fair bit of hill climbing.
Cream crackered now!


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2015)

Today's ride, 67.1 miles from Upton to The Holiday Inn in Straford, London ready for the RLS100 on Sunday.

We rode through some beautiful country side and the arse end of west London suburbs through Ealing, Acton, shepherds Bush, Notting Hill, Paddington, down to Bank, to collect luggage then to our destination.

An interesting slowish ride partly because once you get into West London there's traffic lights every three feet.

Anyway we're here and saved us about £70 in train fares/car parking etc.






The Kennet & Avon canal Reading.





The tools of today





Some wildlife




The dreary A4 Slough ( of despond)





A slight detour along the Grand Union canal.




Funfair at Shepherds Bush






Can't remember where this is, somewhere in the City.

Saw a window cleaner cyclists, buckets on the back of a Brompton, telescopic cleaning pole, and a gardener with all his gear and tools on a trike.


----------



## User19783 (31 Jul 2015)

Excellent, 
I would like to do that, 
I miss that area of London.
Good luck.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I have finally got round to upgrading my CAADX and went out on a little test ride this afternoon. It was nice and sunny so I felt like doing a longish ride, but I had arranged to meet just_fixed (the former 'bromptonfb') for an evening road ride, so I couldn't be out too long.
> 
> Ride #1: I chose to do a warmup along the Rochdale canal towpath in the sunshine ...
> 
> ...



Lol I bet some tools still drive on to the farm track! 

Did a couple of short rides today to get my nice fat Cannondale bar tape fitted, and then to drop some stuff off at my mates. On the second ride managed a 9th overall time (out of 249) on a segment, albeit a grit-your-teeth downhill one with speed bumps and parked cars aplenty. Wont be going any higher on that leaderboard!

While I waited for the bar tape to be done, had a cuppa in a very coffee orientated cafe, to the point they had a sign saying you should be thick skinned if you ask for tea! (I had 2). 

Oh and I almost rode into the back of a learner vehicle today when they decided to do an emergency stop on a green light coming up to a roundabout....my own fault really, too close and my Kool Stops seem a bit under powered vs my previous ones. 






https://www.strava.com/activities/357959597
https://www.strava.com/activities/358010675


----------



## MikeW-71 (31 Jul 2015)

I have a few to catch up on and not enough internet to do them justice yet, but todays was day 4 of my re-arranged tour. I'll write it all up properly when I get back home. 

Today was the longest distance at 34miles, but also the flattest with only a stiff climb up to Osmotherley as the highlight. Sadly there wasn't much of interest to photo, but here is what awaits me tommorrow. 

That's when I take a roundabout 30 mile route to Englands highest pub, the Lion Inn. I start by turning left at the end of this road...... uphill. I am in the North Yorkshire Moors after all.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

I decided that tonight on the way home from work I would pop to Sainsburys and get some stuff. Direct route from work is 6 miles, but that takes me straight through the city centre and I didn't fancy playing with the rush hour traffic. So I decided to go through Watermead Park and the scenic route. 

21 miles later I am walking into Sainsburys  - another 3 on top of that to get home, best ride of the week.

Beautiful weather and picked the right route as I saw hardly any traffic.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2015)

Friday commute and it's a nice day out there for once. I deliberately set out to do a very relaxed pace today to try and keep the legs fresh in case I'm able to do a big ride over the weekend. Nothing really to report other than there was  (slightly chilly first thing though).

Doug (my brother) was going to ride out and join me for the return trip but had tyre trouble after only a couple of miles and not being the most mechanically minded, opted to head home.

So it was business as usual for me riding back alone, still at a relaxed pace. I decided on a whim to go over Lyth Hill rather than mixing it with the traffic on the A49 and unexpectedly met @gavgav coming the other way when I reached the top. We had a brief chat before heading onwards. Finally I put in an extra loop round the village just for variety.

22.6 miles for the day at a leisurely 12.8 mph average.

I looked at Dougs bike this evening and the issue was that he'd not checked the tyre pressures before setting out and noticing that the rear was soft had managed to let a lot of air out while trying to pump it up. He'd also bent the thread on the valve core (presta valves) which snapped off when I made the mistake of trying to straighten it.



All is well now - a new tube is fitted and he's had some practice with the pump.

A few snapshots from the day:





Nice conditions on the old canal path at Sundorne




Upton Magna




Upton Magna




Harvesting going on at Little Lyth




The view to the Wrekin from the same spot.


----------



## gavgav (31 Jul 2015)

Hold the front pages, "calm weather returns to Shropshire"!! Well for 3/4 of my ride it did and it was so ruddy nice! It's that long since I rode without a strong wind that I'd forgotten how nice it actually feels to ride in a 5 mph breeze rather than 15 to 20mph wind!!

I began by heading through Bayston Hill and then climbed Lyth Hill, where I met @Rickshaw Phil on his way back from work. Had a chat to Phil for 5 minutes before heading up the lumpy track and then descending to Exfords Green.

I turned off and headed up Long Lane, which as usual carried far more traffic than a lane like that should do, before climbing up to Oaks.

The legs felt really good and so I decided to head to Pulverbatch, where I had to negotiate a combine harvester decoupling a dangerous looking implement with lots of prongs and cutters, before it then got stuck meeting a bus coming the other way.

Luckily it turned off before the fast descent to the junction I wanted, which took me up to Wilderley. The views up there take some beating, and I then took the back lane down to Stapleton. This road has lots of memories for me, as when growing up it was the lane I was allowed to ride up alone on my bike for the 1st time and I haven't been down it for years. It has been nicely resurfaced with smooth Tarmac as well and so I cruised at a nice speed. The downside of smooth Tarmac is that when meeting a Range Rover on a blind bend, one is likely to skid a bit . He swerved and so did I, avoiding each other luckily!!

I called at Dads for 15 minutes, where he informed me he has today bought an Audi TT Roadster!! We've not long passed the 12 month anniversary of losing Mum and so it's great to see him enjoying himself again.

I then continued to Longnor, Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford where the wind decided, just in case I'd forgotten what it felt like, to get up to 13mph again and make the last stretch hard going.

I must admit I really needed an enjoyable ride like this, as with the recent weather I had lost my cycling mojo and couldn't be bothered to even ride for the last 10 days.

28.0 miles with 1400 ft of climbing at 11.8mph avg


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jul 2015)

gavgav said:


> I called at Dads for 15 minutes, where he informed me he has today bought an Audi TT Roadster!! We've not long passed the 12 month anniversary of losing Mum and so *it's great to see him enjoying himself again*.


 You too, btw.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (31 Jul 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Lol I bet some tools still drive on to the farm track!
> 
> Did a couple of short rides today to get my nice fat Cannondale bar tape fitted, and then to drop some stuff off at my mates. On the second ride managed a 9th overall time (out of 249) on a segment, albeit a grit-your-teeth downhill one with speed bumps and parked cars aplenty. Wont be going any higher on that leaderboard!
> 
> ...


Synapse bar tape? The thick, spongey stuff? I stuck some on mine a few weeks back. Lush.


----------



## Buck (31 Jul 2015)

Not being able to go out this weekend due to other commitments I thought I'd nip out for a quick ride. 

I checked back on my previous rides and I used to do this route in around 1h 22m. Tonight I thought I'd see how I well I could do and compare. I didn't check my watch or phone until I got back. Just missed out on getting within the hour, hitting 1h 1m !!! Maybe next time?

Regardless it was a nice ride out although I didn't see any other cyclists out which is very rare around here.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Synapse bar tape? The thick, spongey stuff? I stuck some on mine a few weeks back. Lush.



Oh yes! My bike came with it by default, but when I had the service at Pearsons they said they noticed a tear on one side (presumably after my fall a month and a bit ago) and they replaced it with really thin bar tape with old school speckles in it that made it look like someone had spilt tobacco all over it.

I've put up with it for a few weeks, but it feels like I'm gripping a lollipop stick, so had the 3.5mm Synapse tape put back on. Super comfy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2015)

4.3 miles this day on the commute, quite hot but very pleasant as I'm used to it.88F and a light breeze. Soon to be cooler.


----------



## Saluki (1 Aug 2015)

Quick utility ride yesterday. We rode down the Marriotts into Norwich. Bought a cover for my tablet thingy, put forms into the local council offices and then went for a cup of tea with our Debbie. Then home via Lakenham.
9.01 miles (not including the half a mile or so where we got off and walked through the pedestrian bit and then rode up St Stephens to Debs' place, in a leisurely 47 minutes. Not feeling the love of riding at all yesterday


----------



## ScotiaLass (1 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> Quick utility ride yesterday. We rode down the Marriotts into Norwich. Bought a cover for my tablet thingy, put forms into the local council offices and then went for a cup of tea with our Debbie. Then home via Lakenham.
> 9.01 miles (not including the half a mile or so where we got off and walked through the pedestrian bit and then rode up St Stephens to Debs' place, in a leisurely 47 minutes. Not feeling the love of riding at all yesterday


I miss Norfolk


----------



## mybike (1 Aug 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I miss Norfolk



I used to find Snettisham hill a bit of a pain.


----------



## ScotiaLass (1 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> I used to find Snettisham hill a bit of a pain.


I didn't ride when I lived there.
I had just had my first baby and had just given up the motorbike in favour of a car.
I just loved the area I lived in (near Acle)

Found my old house on street view...


----------



## Billy Wizz (1 Aug 2015)

Riding back to my digs in East London last night an Orbea Orca passed me like I was standing still, I was a slobbering wreck when I caught him at the Woolwich foot tunnel.
He must have thought I was a nut I couldn't stop asking questions about his bike which was 2009 model, two years younger than mine, I was on the trusty work bike my sirrus.
Not often you see a fellow Orbea owner.


----------



## philtalksbx (1 Aug 2015)

Billy Wizz said:


> Riding back to my digs in East London last night an Orbea Orca passed me like I was standing still, I was a slobbering wreck when I caught him at the Woolwich foot tunnel.
> He must have thought I was a nut I couldn't stop asking questions about his bike which was 2009 model, two years younger than mine, I was on the trusty work bike my sirrus.
> Not often you see a fellow Orbea owner.


What colour scheme was his (or yours)? I have a 2008 (ish) carbon Opal in the orange Euskadi Euskaltel livery. Don't see many around, so I know what you mean about the rarity value.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Aug 2015)

My LBS sells Orbea. Rare to not see one round here.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Aug 2015)

The Flash Café is not the highest in England, this is






Bit far for a CC ride from Glossop mind you


----------



## Billy Wizz (1 Aug 2015)

philtalksbx said:


> What colour scheme was his (or yours)? I have a 2008 (ish) carbon Opal in the orange Euskadi Euskaltel livery. Don't see many around, so I know what you mean about the rarity value.







This is mine, his was blue and natural carbon with no white.
Gorgeous but not as nice as mine.


----------



## SteveF (1 Aug 2015)

74km today with my daughter. She isn't really a cyclist and I did tell her how far we were going but she was adamant that she wanted to do it... We were a little slow and she did struggle with 25km to go but she certainly toughed it out... good on her..




The windmill in West Hanningfield


----------



## philtalksbx (1 Aug 2015)

Discovered Cheshire has hills this morning (more than we generally do in London). Visiting the in-laws in Wybunbury so did a cheeky 28k loop South and East. It was great to see a bit of horizon like this near Betley.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2015)

Ullesthorpe the destination, 34 miles the journey. My lad was taking his Mum for a days shopping today, so after I had taken my Good Lady to the station I got changed and got the bike out for a short pootle. Took a direct route out, left the city through Wood End, saves me using the big island where the M6 and M69 meet, and on to Shilton in shilton I turned for Withybrook, the other side of Withybrook I crossed the Fosse Way and headed for Monks Kirby where I turned up the shallow climb to cross Coal Pit lane then the A5 and onto Claybrook Pava where I turned through Ullesthorpe past the Dirty Duck pub and onto the Garden Centre for breakfast. On the way back I just reversed the route out. A cool cloudy breezy morning that didn't warm up till I was half way home, though it got very warm during the afternoon, definitely not as warm as you'd expect the first of August to be, I needed longs first thing. And it was hard work punching into that breeze most of the way home.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/358717097

















Now for the fun bit


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Aug 2015)

A tale of two rides today.

Firstly, yesterdays ride, which was a post work repeat of the previous evenings local circuit:


NorthernDave said:


> Home at an almost sensible time tonight, so out for a cheeky ride before tea.
> Just time for a circuit round local roads, then a quick full speed run down Manston Lane into the countryside, before looping back round and up to home.
> 10.56 miles, 41 mins at an average speed of 15.4mph.
> As I haven't been out on the bike since Sunday (combination of work and rubbish weather), I pushed a bit harder than usual and managed two PBs as well - not bad for a Thursday.



Which was slightly quicker (39 mins) and slightly faster (average speed 15.9mph) - which is good, but it felt like hard work. I put it down to a headwind for much of the return leg and only having an energy gel, rather than actual food.

This morning i was up for an early ride and for whatever reason it just didn't seem to appeal. I decided to abandon my plan to head for Wetherby on the road bike and instead have a ride round some old favourites on the hybrid, predominantly off road.

It's a route I've done before and it's always put a smile on my face, but it did seem like a slog at times today:
Wood Lane to Scholes, down Main St to the Coronation tree then off road down Bog Lane / Barnbow Lane to Manston Lane where I picked Nanny Goat Lane which is the bridleway to Garforth.
Left at the end onto Barwick Road, up as far as Parlington Lane (NCR66) and back off road up to Aberford, where after a criminally close pass from a muppet in a white Fiesta with a cheapo "cherished" plate (he'd have been better off spending the money on a visit to Specsavers), I stopped for a drink and 10 mins rest . Had an energy bar too, to see if that would perk me up...
Then a reverse of the route back to Barwick Rd, then across the golf course on the bridleway where I passed a couple on MTBs heading the opposite way, into the headwind on Manston Lane and Pendas Fields and home.
It's also worth commenting that there were a LOT of flies out today...






14.73 miles in 1hr 15m at an average of 11.7 mph with 589ft climbed - on the face of it, comparable with what I'd normally expect on the hybrid but my legs really felt it today, especially my thighs which just felt empty. Maybe I'd been pushing it too hard on the road bike previously but I suppose one ropey day in 6 months isn't too shabby. Oddly I set a PB on one section, but it certainly didn't feel fast.

I'm now off to revitalise my knackered old body with beer, bangers and burgers. I may be some time...


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Aug 2015)

The last big ride today. 30 miles to get to the Lion Inn, which is a loooong climb when you choose the least-steep route. The stiff headwind and rain didn't help matters either, but I am still reasonably dry.

Followed the cycle route along this track, which was actually rideable on 23mm slicks. A bit bumpy, and you needed to take it easy, but rideable! There were only a couple of very loose bits that were walked.


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Aug 2015)

With last weeks manflu mysteriously morphing into a sore swollen knee today was my first proper ride this week so I decided to give the knee a rest & take a flat route down to the seaside for a change.

The planned route took me to the southern side of the New Forest, past Beaulieu & through Brockenhurst before taking in some roads I hadn't ridden before down to Barton-on-Sea where lunch was taken looking out across the Solent.

Continuing with the theme of places beginning with the letter B, the return journey saw the pesky south westerly turn into a tailwind & I headed back into the forest, through Bransgore, Burley & Bolderwood for home & a very pleasant 63 miles & at the moment no complaints from said knee!

https://www.strava.com/activities/358658930





Looking across the Solent to the Isle of Wight with The Needles to the right.





Nice new tarmac on the road from Bransgore to Burley in the beautiful New Forest.





Burleys war memorial, note the number of cycles lined up on the left.





Taking a break at Bolderwood.





And todays wildlife pic.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/358717097
> 
> View attachment 98504
> 
> ...



I used to drop anchor at the head of that island and spend the day fishing . Never caught anything but I grew up there so it was a nice place to be 
I had an eventful ride today . Heading for box hill I found a market with a pretty girl selling cakes so I decided to sample her chocolate cake 
Then there where lambs on the A 25 so I stopped a local to ask if it was normal . It wasn't so I called the non emergency police .
Then a driver had his fuel cap hanging out so after letting him know I put that back in for him .
Got home to find someone had stolen the eggs I sell in my front garden .
Mapped out a nice hilly route I have been wanting to do for a while . Lots of downhills to recover for the climbs , its a nice little route for anyone local .
http://www.strava.com/activities/358736044


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Aug 2015)

Went on my "40 mile" circuit this afternoon. Beautiful weather, although a tads windy. My aim was to cover this at an average of 16mph-finished up at 15-9!!
Had to hide my disappointment with a couple of beers in the garden!!


----------



## Saluki (1 Aug 2015)

Got Hubster out late afternoon for a ride.
We went off down towards Hellesdon and then headed through Drayton and onwards across country to St Faiths. Normal sort of route for us but then we decided to see what was down this road to the left. Dead end as it turned out but we found a narrow road and followed it, until it came out at Spixworth. We didn't fancy going back yet so we went off to the left and then took a right and another left and ended up about here:




We thought of asking for directions but had no carrots or apples tucked into our lycra and Mr Donkey seemed to know less about where we were than we did, so we had a cuddle with him and then left him to his grazing.

After a bit of lefting and righting, I realised where we were and said 'lets go to the river' and off we went to Horstead Mill



Where I stopped to look at the view



and Hubster pushed off as he didn't hear me yelling 'oy stop, we are stopping here'. He came back after a few minutes when he realised that I was nowhere in sight and that he didn't know where he was. Horstead Mill as it happens, is just next to Coltishall so he wouldn't have been lost for long.
We followed the path thing rather than the road, as it was a nice evening, not too many people around and it seemed the thing to do



Not really road bike terrain but what the heck. We did have to get off once or twice at particularly narrow and rooty areas but the path brought us out near Coltishall Island.
From there we headed for Aylsham - or that's what the sign says but we were heading to Hainford, then Felthorpe and then Taverham, where we got on the Marriotts Way and rode home.

26.58 Miles in a couple of hours or so. Lovely afternoon, early evening, no coffee, no cake and I am now hungry.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Aug 2015)

Ok , now I want a donkey


----------



## Garry A (1 Aug 2015)

Cycled through the town I grew up in today, glad I left. Lots of buckfast emeralds all over route 76 and wasters with carrier bags hanging around in the park. Passed the Falkirk stadium on the way home, Tom Jones is performing tonight. Forgot my Strava recording device. Nice evening all the same.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> Cycled through the town I grew up in today, glad I left. Lots of buckfast emeralds all over route 76 and wasters with carrier bags hanging around in the park. Passed the Falkirk stadium on the way home, Tom Jones is performing tonight. Forgot my Strava recording device. Nice evening all the same.





This sounds like the opening lines to a gritty cycling novel. Carry on, I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> Cycled through the town I grew up in today, glad I left. Lots of buckfast emeralds all over route 76 and wasters with carrier bags hanging around in the park. Passed the Falkirk stadium on the way home, Tom Jones is performing tonight. Forgot my Strava recording device. Nice evening all the same.


Buckfast, made by Monks, drunk by skunks.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Aug 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> This sounds like the opening lines to a gritty cycling novel. Carry on, I'm enjoying it!


Are you Ian Rankin in disguise?


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I used to drop anchor at the head of that island and spend the day fishing . Never caught anything but I grew up there so it was a nice place to be
> I had an eventful ride today . Heading for box hill I found a market with a pretty girl selling cakes so I decided to sample her chocolate cake
> Then there where lambs on the A 25 so I stopped a local to ask if it was normal . It wasn't so I called the non emergency police .
> Then a driver had his fuel cap hanging out so after letting him know I put that back in for him .
> ...


I rarely go in that way, but I fancied a pint in the Roebuck, so I did, and (ironically) there was a Roebuck (big old antlers and everything) in the park as well.


----------



## Buck (1 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I rarely go in that way, but I fancied a pint in the *Roebuck*, so I did, and (ironically) there was a *Roebuck* (big old antlers and everything) in the park as well.



Ah! One of the family


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2015)

7.6 miles this day, riding the Raleigh Sports in the country. I had replaced the saddle with some other leather saddle which has not springs, but that aspect still was not too bad. Still warm, 85F and winds from SW at 14 and a slowly falling glass. Relative Humidity is 46% with a few high clouds. Many people out riding, including 2 recumbents and about 4 racing bicycles. I had, earlier in the day, given both the Schwinn Impact and Raleigh what we call red dirt treatment, a clay used to bring up the gloss and color in paint, followed by a polish to remove more oxidation, a washing, and a coat of wax. These bicycles now feel more aerodynamic.


----------



## Saluki (2 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Ok , now I want a donkey


Me too. I have wanted one since I was a kid but got sidetracked by ponies, then horses, then motorbikes


----------



## discominer (2 Aug 2015)

Punishment pass, followed by being manhandled off the road and bike. Range Rover twat.


----------



## BSRU (2 Aug 2015)

A short 50km with 450m of going up, nice and quick but not the route I intended due to thick fog.
Clear at the bottom of the climb but at the top less than 100 metres visibility.






Some home made cake to replenish glycogen stores.


----------



## Mattonsea (2 Aug 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> With last weeks manflu mysteriously morphing into a sore swollen knee today was my first proper ride this week so I decided to give the knee a rest & take a flat route down to the seaside for a change.
> 
> The planned route took me to the southern side of the New Forest, past Beaulieu & through Brockenhurst before taking in some roads I hadn't ridden before down to Barton-on-Sea where lunch was taken looking out across the Solent.
> 
> ...


You must of passed our gaff , kettle was on


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Aug 2015)

Mattonsea said:


> You must of passed our gaff , *kettle was on*



Now you tell me.............


----------



## Booyaa (2 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> Cycled through the town I grew up in today, glad I left. Lots of buckfast emeralds all over route 76 and wasters with carrier bags hanging around in the park. Passed the Falkirk stadium on the way home, Tom Jones is performing tonight. Forgot my Strava recording device. Nice evening all the same.


Standard for Falkirk? Grew up there and glad I got out.


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Aug 2015)

Booyaa said:


> Standard for Falkirk? Grew up there and glad I got out.


Like every town, it has it's areas. I live outside the town and love it. 
I left when I was 21 and lived in Norfolk, Manchester and London. I returned 'home' in 1999 due to a divorce and not being able to live on my own with 4 kids, in London.


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Aug 2015)

14.3 miles before breakfast.
The older lad decided he wanted to go out early (and before the predicted rain arrived) so we organised to wake at 6.30am and be out by 7am.
We did the usual loop with a detour around the Falkirk Wheel due to not being sure if the swing bridge would be open before 8am.
We kept up a fair pace and stopped once, at Lock 16, so I could eat my banana 





*A banana stop at Lock 16
*
Then it was on and upwards to the Union canal and a nice run home.
The cygnets were waiting for us at the other end of the Falkirk Tunnel but I had nothing for them today. 
They made me feel guilty!





*5 of the 7 babies that made me feel guilty! 
*
It was a nice run and good to get out before the hoards of visitors arrive!
I washed the MTB when I got back as it was filthy from Fridays trails and todays puddles 
Then I showered and had breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2015)

23 miles all done by 7.15 am it has to be one of the best things out riding early


----------



## Renmurew (2 Aug 2015)

I was out by 8 am this morning and clocked my longest cycle of just over 40 miles in 3hrs 7 mins which pushed my average speed to 13 mph over the distance, which is also my highest average speed....so well chuffed. Lovely morning but clouded over about half way. No rain, for once, and a very welcome coffee and bacon roll on my return home 

Wendy


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Aug 2015)

Couple of hrs in and around wakerley woods and fineshade off piste..
shattered..hot and very sweaty today..im under parr going by the struggling today..

im looking at a 27.5 or a 29...to speed me ...new bike new me feeling..


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2015)

Mappleborough Green the destination 56 miles the journey. Numpty count 1, me, there was a Dave tarmac interface on the way out this morning, prat fall no serious damage, I've got a skinned elbow and a bruised hip and my nice new Eastway has a scraped brake lever, bottom of the climb to the Hockley Heath road I went to shift to the inner ring and it shifted straight through and off the inside leaving me with no drive, I couldn't get a foot down quick enough and I gracefully toppled on my side. Up until then it had been a good ride, my usual route out of Coventry through malfunction junction and through Tile Hill to Balsal Common, and on past the Honely Boot to Hatton, the other side of Hatton I turned left for Lowsenford, the other side of Lowenford I turned down Pig Trot Lane then the left and right to turn down Gentlemans lane then left thorough Ullenhall to pick up the main road into Mappleborough Green. On the way back I followed my wheel tracks back to the top of Pig Trot Lane turned right then left towards Hockly Heath, half way down the lane I turned right then left and right across the main road onto Wharf Lane then right and left across the main road and headed past Packwood House and Badersly Clinton and into Balsal Common then across the City Home. Strange morning cool enough for longs and a long sleeve jersey, it seemed still but there was a little bit of a breeze to make it hard work, by the time I left the Cafe it had warmed up and the breeze had got stronger, the long sleeve jersey went in the saddle bag for the ride home. It would have been a good ride if the fall hadn't spoilt it.


----------



## SteveF (2 Aug 2015)

Wasn't going to go out today as I did a decent distance yesterday (well for me anyway!). However, it was so nice and I had a bit of time on my hands so I decided to go out. Am rather pleased with myself as there is a hill around here that I have been avoiding for a while (probably more pimple than hill for some of you guys), chose to do it today and for the first time ever I got to the top without stopping.... bit blinking knackered at the top  but a nice decent to recover..


----------



## Saluki (2 Aug 2015)

I took Eric out for a blat today. I love him so much and have just passed the 600 mile mark on him since buying him just before Christmas last year. That's quite good mileage for my 'winter off roader'. It being Sunday 'cake' day today we cleared off up the Marriott's Way and got a good 5 miles or so before my back tyre went all flat. There was a 'mile marker' thing in view so we walked to it, used it as a seat and got on with repairing and changing. Hubster got the tyre off pdq and handed me the old 'tube in exchange for the new one. He got on with de thorning the tyre and checking for more, putting the new tube in, while I fixed the old one, checked it and then squashed all the air out ready for folding up neatly to go back in my little saddlebag. 5 minutes, done and dusted.
On we went to Whitwell playing the 'foreign tourist' game. For the first few miles we were Spanish and greeted everyone with 'Hola buenos dias' and 'gracias' for people who moved. Our Spanish is not good enough for 'passing on the right/left' so we resorted to being French for a few yards and then reverted to Spanish.
After a while we were German, switching to French for passing people and then had a quick flirtation with Czech but have forgotten far to much so we became Italians with lots of 'Ciao's all over the place.
At Whitwell, Hubster said that he didn't want to ride the loop so we rode into Reepham for him to find a cashpoint, I grabbed the repair kit from him and headed off to Reepham Station and that side of the loop and rode the loop anti-clockwise, which is a first for me. I have never ever ridden it that way before and it was interesting as I noticed so much more as it was less familiar.
I stopped at the 16 mile marker.
Here is Eric looking at the fields, having a breather while I took photos.



The markers are all old bits of railway track and whatnot made into sculpture, there are pictures on most of them 



This is where we were about to carry on along, heading back to Whitwell.



The terrain on the loop is a bit mixed, mostly narrow. I did take a pic of a badger sett but it didn't come out very well. I couldn't get high enough for a good view. There are gravelly bits, muddy beyond belief bits, sandy bits and quite quick hard and level bits. I got round 7th according to Strava. 7th of what it doesn't say but I'm thinking Women over 50 probably.

At Whitwell there was a steam fair going on, with traction engines, trains and all sorts but we were allowed up on the platform to use the cafe and loos. There were a lot of cyclists there, we found a bit of space on the 'waiting room' bench and chatted to other cyclists, while drinking coffee and stuffing carrot cake.
We met a lovely family, with 4 kids. They used to have a Dutch Cargo bike with seats in the carrier bit for the small kids but they are all a bit bigger now so have their own bikes. The lady did have a double tag-a-long for her twins at one point. She said that was quite hard work.

The 11 mile ride home was uneventful. We stopped at a bridge over the stream and played Poo Sticks, as you do. Here is Eric enjoying the view.



Eric and I chose the best and fastest stick.

Home via Costessey and finishing up with 30.19 miles on the Garmin, in 2:41:00 riding time.
I have Strava now so I can put that link up. https://www.strava.com/activities/359510796
Please, someone friend me. I'm a bit lonely.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/359437667
'Nuff said.

Epic route, traffic free. Lovely






If I hear "on your Right" one more time, in my life, I'll scream


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Aug 2015)

After yesterday I was undecided about going out today.
After a lie in and breakfast at the cafe, I thought sod it, I'll just have a pootle round on the hybrid...

13.65 miles later, I was back home with a big grin on my face.

Usual route out to Garforth via Scholes and cross country from there. Then back to Thorpe Park on Barnbow Lane and I decided to cycle over to Temple Newsam staying on NCN R66. The signage on this section leaves a lot to be desired and at one point sends you down a short length of shared path that ends in a six inch drop off a kerb, then directs you straight on when you have a choice of left or right...
Quick stop at Temple Newsam for a drink and a photo:





Then reversed my route up to Barrowby Lane, down the hill (where Map My Ride has again robbed me of a big chunk of speed - bike computer showed max speed of 32mph, MMR states a top speed of 22.8 mph), across the railway line, down Pendas Way and up to home.

13.65 miles in 1hr 9mins at an average of 11.8 mph and 546ft climbed. And 3 PBs set!
All is good in the world again.

So good in fact that I washed and lubricated the bike before lunch.


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2015)

120 miles around Surrey and North Kent with @ianrauk and @zigzag. A great route but a sore shoulder meant I wasn't at my best or most sociable. I also broke another saddle 

I'm sure one of the guys will be along with a better ride report soon. It really is a great route though.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2015)

dave r said:


> Mappleborough Green the destination 56 miles the journey. Numpty count 1, me, there was a Dave tarmac interface on the way out this morning, prat fall no serious damage, I've got a skinned elbow and a bruised hip and my nice new Eastway has a scraped brake lever, bottom of the climb to the Hockley Heath road I went to shift to the inner ring and it shifted straight through and off the inside leaving me with no drive, I couldn't get a foot down quick enough and I gracefully toppled on my side. Up until then it had been a good ride, my usual route out of Coventry through malfunction junction and through Tile Hill to Balsal Common, and on past the Honely Boot to Hatton, the other side of Hatton I turned left for Lowsenford, the other side of Lowenford I turned down Pig Trot Lane then the left and right to turn down Gentlemans lane then left thorough Ullenhall to pick up the main road into Mappleborough Green. On the way back I followed my wheel tracks back to the top of Pig Trot Lane turned right then left towards Hockly Heath, half way down the lane I turned right then left and right across the main road onto Wharf Lane then right and left across the main road and headed past Packwood House and Badersly Clinton and into Balsal Common then across the City Home. Strange morning cool enough for longs and a long sleeve jersey, it seemed still but there was a little bit of a breeze to make it hard work, by the time I left the Cafe it had warmed up and the breeze had got stronger, the long sleeve jersey went in the saddle bag for the ride home. It would have been a good ride if the fall hadn't spoilt it.


Dam those new fangled gear things bet that never happened with your fixie . I used to get the same issue .I put on a dog fang chain catcher .Problem solved


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2015)

Yesterdays ride, posted today due to a house full of Grandchildren.Well, only two, but it seems like so many more! 

A solo ride as all the usual mates were at w*rk. I was hoping for a fairly early start, but I couldn't get my lazy ass out of bed so it turned into just before 10 ish.... Never mind, I had a lovely ride around the local area towards Salcey Forest. On the way there, a horse riding lass asked if I was a farmer... Errr... no, but I had to ask why! "Because there's a sheep tangled up in some wire fencing just up the road", said she. 






Sure enough, there was. I couldn't do anything about it, so turned back to a nearby and knocked up the farmers wife to get it sorted. By the time I got back, an old boy had turned up and told me it was the second time in a week that it's got stuck and he'd called the owner. (that's the little blip on Strava at about 10.5 miles)

I was onwards and upwards to Salcey after this diversion, but didn't stop for refreshments as it would be heaving on a weekend.






The CX.. My favourite bike at the moment. 






From Salcey Forest, I headed homewards by alongside some fields of barley. Most of the rape has now been harvested, and some of the wheat. Busy time for farmers at the moment, once they've finished chasing sheep around!

The final few miles was along a byway near a traveller camp.






The usual mess of dumped rubbish even though the council tip is half a mile away..

Anyway, back home on a pleasant 30 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/358578748


----------



## coffeejo (2 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> The final few miles was along a byway near a traveller camp.
> 
> View attachment 98610
> 
> ...


You should see the fly tipping round here from the house-dwelling "respectable" residents. And the littering. I've not done my usual litter picking on the road to the village for a while and it was depressing to see how much its built up since I last did it. For the sake of my blood pressure, I won't mention my fellow dog-walkers and their aversion to picking up their dogs' poo.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2015)

coffeejo said:


> You should see the fly tipping round here from the house-dwelling "respectable" residents. And the littering. I've not done my usual litter picking on the road to the village for a while and it was depressing to see how much its built up since I last did it. For the sake of my blood pressure, I won't mention my fellow dog-walkers and their aversion to picking up their dogs' poo.


Indeed.. same problem all over, sadly. I hate rubbish (and dog poo) and the people who think it's beneath them to take it home or dispose of it properly.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> Dam those new fangled gear things bet that never happened with your fixie . I used to get the same issue .I put on a dog fang chain catcher .Problem solved



I'm going to check the gear adjustment later on, and if it happens again I'll have to fit a chain catcher, the bikes brand new so I was taken a bit by surprise, mind you I have changed the chain rings, 46/38 so maybe I'm a smidge out with the setup. With my fixed I'm very particular with chain adjustment, loosing the chain at high revs doesn't bear thinking about, the only time I broke a chain on a fixed I was lucky, my speed had barely made double figures.


----------



## Thomk (2 Aug 2015)

52 miles on my new bike including the Devils Beef Tub and this silly 20% hill by the Talla Reservoir. The scenery is unbelievable and the ache in my limbs afterwards very satisfactory.


----------



## Wafer (2 Aug 2015)

Doh, now remembered I forgot to take pics on my ride today. Went to lbs near where I work to talk to a chap about a new bike, not sure what the current bike thought of that but as I grabbed it and headed out a lady in the shop complimented it! 
Then went home via mum's house to fix her printer which meant a nice 28miles in totals, probably my longest ride EVER with about twice as much climbing as usual even if it was split up. Weather improved to making me glad I'd just got some cycling glasses with interchangeable lenses. 

Knackered but chuffed especially as I'd been fiddling with the brakes and they felt a lot better


----------



## Garry A (2 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> knocked up the farmers wife



 Didn't the farmer mind


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> If I hear "on your Right" one more time, in my life, I'll scream


ON YOUR RIGHT


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> ON YOUR RIGHT


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Aug 2015)

100 miles for me today with @400bhp , comprising of a ride over from Cheshire to Sheffield via Castleton, Hope and Hathersage. Lunch at the cafe at Endcliffe Park in Sheffield, where apparently I took a photo of @dan_bo s mate "Wavey Davey Gravey" ! Excellent lunch consisting of a cheesburger, chips, a salad and an ice cold coke. No guilt on a long ride. 





Then back via the 5 mile climb out of Sheffield to Stoney Ridge then a fast descent into Hathersage, cutting across to the Snake, stopping for a quick drink at the Snake Pass Inn.  Then down through Glossop and Marple. Arrived back in Wilmslow and decided that it would be rude not to stick an extra 14 miles on the ride to complete the imperial 100 so grabbed a bannana and a fresh drink and went for a quick loop locally to finish the job. 
A cracking ride with near perfect weather. Average 18 mph plus so not too slow for a hilly 100.  and back in time for the London road race. Can't be bad.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> ON YOUR RIGHT



I often shout passing on your left...
then shout really loud while braking hard OTHER LEFT!!! Ffs


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Aug 2015)

meta lon said:


> I often shout passing on your left...
> then shout really loud while braking hard OTHER LEFT!!! Ffs


That happened a lot today, usually about 5 seconds after the doos that's tried to be a hero on a steep descent, suddenly loses their balls on the following kicker.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> Didn't the farmer mind


No problem there... He was off chasing sheep


----------



## dan_bo (2 Aug 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> 100 miles for me today with @400bhp , comprising of a ride over from Cheshire to Sheffield via Castleton, Hope and Hathersage. Lunch at the cafe at Endcliffe Park in Sheffield, where apparently I took a photo of @dan_bo s mate "Wavey Davey Gravey" ! Excellent lunch consisting of a cheesburger, chips, a salad and an ice cold coke. No guilt on a long ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shared a flat with that farker for three years.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2015)

It's another new month (where is this year going?) so I went out to get my August Imperial Century in.

With the forecast showing a southerly wind strengthening through the day it made sense to head south first and have a bit of assistance when I turned north again so I had my usual earlyish start and headed out to do the reverse of the Ludlow route from last time.

It was a bit damp and overcast out but the light wind made it easy going to start with. I headed over Lyth Hill to Condover then through Pitchford to Acton Burnell as going this way adds about 4 miles compared to going more directly. Next was the climb up Folly Bank and over to Cardington before descending into Wall and taking the lanes to climb over Wenlock Edge.

Wenlock Edge is generally steeper to climb from the north so I took it easy in a low gear to try and keep the legs as fresh as possible then rewarded myself at the top with my second breakfast.

Seifton Batch followed then I was on my way to Ludlow which was as quiet as you'd expect for a sunday morning. There is a market on though which aready had a few people browsing.

Next up was my third serious climb of the day through the Mortimer Forest. From this side the climb is longer but less steep (with the exception of the first bit out of Ludlow) and I was able to catch and pass another rider. I decided not to take the direct route to Leintwardine but to explore the lanes through Elton and Leinthall Starkes (pretty little villages).

Turning north I could feel the wind helping me along, which was just as well as I went for another exploration to Clungunford and found it's quite a lumpy bit of road to get there (9mph up the hill and 30 mph down the other side )

A gateway with a view did for an elevenses stop and then it was onwards to Purslow, Kempton, Lydbury North and Bishop's Castle. The road to Montgomery was fantastic going in this directiion and the bike seemed to just fly along. I may have been doing this route all wrong previously, although it's not that often we get a southerly wind here.

I had a lunch stop in Montgomery then enjoyed a fast (for me) ride up the valley to Westbury, Halfway House and Melverley. The wind assistance had to end eventually and it did when turning east after Melverley. I was feeling it in the legs as well by this point so was getting a bit slow on the climbs.

I could have just headed straight home after Great Ness (would have been marginal hitting the 100 miles) but despite being tired wanted to get a good mileage in so I did a loop round the north of Shrewsbury viaYeaton, Walford Heath, Hadnall, Astley and Upton Magna. I was struggling a bit at this point, especially as I was riding into a strong headwind as I turned towards the south, but breaking open the jelly babies around the 95 mile mark helped and I'd perked up a bit by Upton Magna.

The final section was on very familiar roads as it's one of my regular commuting routes. I cut the corner to avoid going into Condover again and had the directly wind behind me for the last couple of miles which made this bit surprisingly swift.

A great ride with a little bit of wildlife en-route (a hare and a red kite). I may not be moving about much later on.

114.2 miles at 13.6 mph average. A new second longest ride and possibly my quickest century to date (I'll have to check what I managed previously).





Crossing Lyth Hill at the start of the ride.





Looking back towards Cardington and whats visible of the Stretton Hills, which look very moody this morning.





One of the farms after Wall





Ludlow





"Clunton and Clunbury,
Clungunford and Clun,
Are the quiestest places,
Under the sun"

So says A.E. Housman. The photo is the well known Rocke Cottage tea rooms just outside Clungunford.





Bishop's Castle





No problem with my lunch stop at Montgomery this time.





Much later in the ride: looking at the Wrekin from Haughmond Hill.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Aug 2015)

Today's ride was with the boy wonder and my brother Keith.

We rolled out of Hardwick and made our way through sleepy Cambridge, off through Cherry Hinton past the folk festival, someone playing pipes outside a sea of tents..... Bet they were popular!
Oh to Balsham were Thomas first went to school





And on through West Wratting where we once lived. We rolled into Suffolk, this place blows me away with it's pretty villages and the roads are so quiet..... But not flat. The other 2 were moaning about my route choice!
We eventually found ourselves in Hawstead and our destination





We made our return on a similar route until Fulbourn, then we went south of Cambridge.
The last 30 miles were tough for the boy, but we had a fantastic day, silly sun tans and all!











102 miles for the day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/359699913


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2015)

Just a nice little leg stretcher this afternoon after a day in Abington Park for lunch, a wander around the museum and a few hours in the play area with the Grandchildren. Once we'd loaded the car up with a weekendsworth of stuff, there was only room for the Mrs so the rest of us walked the half mile 
When we got home, we discovered more stuff, (medicine, a feeding bottle and some clothes), so I said I'd pop it over on the bike. 
15 miles later, riding via Sywell, Overstone, Holcot and Moulton village, I returned home 






Well, I really had to take full advantage a lovely day like today!

15 miles in lovely weather, with a bit of a breeze to ride into on the open field roads from Holcot to Moulton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/359693335


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's another new month (where is this year going?) so I went out to get my August Imperial Century in.
> 
> With the forecast showing a southerly wind strengthening through the day it made sense to head south first and have a bit of assistance when I turned north again so I had my usual earlyish start and headed out to do the reverse of the Ludlow route from last time.
> 
> ...



Love your post's @Rickshaw Phil reminds me of the lovely holliday i just had..fantastic area


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Another great write-up, lovely photos - thanks for posting Phil
> 
> Well done on the ride, as well.





meta lon said:


> Love your post's @Rickshaw Phil reminds me of the lovely holliday i just had..fantastic area


Thank you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2015)

That appears to be Red Brand Fencing, from Keystone Steel and Wire, galvanized. My father could tell you the gauge of that wire and all about its manufacture. Thank you for saving the Ram, by the way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2015)

10.2 miles this day, in the heat. Very nice weather.
89F
32C,
Winds SSW 16,G23,
63%relative humidity
A very nice ride on my commuter bicycle, so it doesn't get lonely.
Cooling off this week, but I may only commute a couple of days, 
Using the car a bit this week.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (2 Aug 2015)

Well what a lovely weekend! Finally managed to top an imperial ton on my trike yesterday which I am very pleased with. I was accompanied by 3 very patient friends on their upwrongs.
I had tried to warn them that 100 miles for me on my recumbent - meant they would be on the saddle for a very long time! We took a circular route across Norfolk to Cromer for fish and chips on the sea front (but I didn't fancy them so had a cereal bar!) Then we followed the coastal road through Sheringham, Blakeney, Wells etc. through to Hunstanton, where we stopped for a very welcome ice cream, before taking the main road back to King's Lynn. 106 miles with a not very rapid 12.1 mph average. Not particularly impressive but not too shabby for an overweight, middle aged geezer with asthma, a gammy knee and two wrecked shoulders! ☺


----------



## BSRU (3 Aug 2015)

A good 68km ride with 770m of going up.
Warm and breezy but a bit wet for the first third of the ride, in fact I got totally soaked, worried my Roubaix might melt in the downpour.
Probably looked like a "crazy guy on a bike" to some passing motorists, dressed in summer gear(short sleeve top) and enjoying the rain.
Eventually the rain stopped, both me and the road started to dry out, for the last third of the ride the sun actually made an appearance.





Now finishing of the last of the home made cakes and washing them down with hot mugs of tea


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Aug 2015)

Yesterday was the last day of my holiday. I had planned to meet up with my parents at Pickering station and have a ride on the North York Moors Railway.

That's 18 miles away, we want to catch one of the early trains. It's mostly downhill and I don't have to ride tommorrow.....

HAMMER TIME 

Light breakfast and set off at 9am, should take me a little over an hour I reckon, and off I rode into the drizzle and mist that you get when 1500ft up on the moors. There's a bit of an uphill drag before plunging down to Rosedale. Then a little climb up before more descending, then a nasty steep climb of the sort that my legs had really had enough of the last few days. Walked to the top, just as a sunday club peloton rode down it . "hi"... "morning"... "not far to the top mate"... doh!

Anyway, that was the last of the super-steep, a little more of the climb and it was 4 miles downhill (ish) to Pickering, arriving with 40mins to spare to catch our train. This was lucky, as it was this one. What a fantastic thing 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOOWENCbF3Y


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2015)

I haven't posted up many of my rides recently because they have pretty much all been the same and there hasn't been much to say about them and today was going to be the same until I came across this sign. It is the first time I have cycled this road in that direction, usually I approach from the other direction.





Anyhow as I flew past it, it tickled me, so I turned around and came back to take a photo of it for you.

Otherwise except for foresters in Delamere Forest really cutting back trees from the road and letting loads of light in (and also threatening 15 min delays if you get them at the wrong time which luckily I didn't)
and me loosing my Garmin and having to go back for it not much happened other than me breaking the 13kph mark for this route. The garmin, mount and elastics, rubbers and all decided to leave their home and examine the very rough tarmac and holes in a more close up and personal manner. Luckily the roads I ride are all quiet so after it had leapt off the bike I was able to stop and recover the garmin quite quickly, but it did take me a while to locate the rubbers that anchor it to the bike but sadly one piece was not found. Still I have the important bit even if it is not rather more 'customised' with its scratches and gouges than before. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/360283689 (21 miles or thereabouts I think) perhaps it is actually easier in this direction? I have no idea but it seemed easier today.


----------



## Katherine (3 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I haven't posted up many of my rides recently because they have pretty much all been the same and there hasn't been much to say about them and today was going to be the same until I came across this sign. It is the first time I have cycled this road in that direction, usually I approach from the other direction.
> 
> View attachment 98764
> 
> ...



I Iike how reversing the direction of a regular route is almost a completely different ride.


----------



## Garry A (3 Aug 2015)

Out today with the intention of exploring some back roads in Fife but the farm road to the bridge was being resurfaced.

Farm road




After a stretch on some unfamiliar roads I ended up doing the route I did last time out. Missed a junction to get into Stenhousemuir and had to backtrack, dunno how I missed it as there's a big castle at the crossroads. 

Castle.





Nice day out, I will ignore the episode with the dummy that practically stopped his bike in the middle of the road nearly causing a smash (couldn't work his gears).

https://www.strava.com/activities/360334434


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> I Iike how reversing the direction of a regular route is almost a completely different ride.



It's when you ride one way along a route and then back the other way & it feels completely different!


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/360441831

84 odd miles back from London.


----------



## BrynCP (3 Aug 2015)

Had a day off work today so decided to try do about 70 miles to catch up on last year's mileage which I have slipped behind. I picked another seaside location, Cleethorpes; I have picked a number of these being near the coast and remember as a child they always used to feel so far away when going in car.

Headed over the Humber Bridge and onto the quiet roads of North Lincolnshire and Lincolnshire. Unfortunately, due to a lack of attention on my part when creating the route, I ended up on the A18 dual carriageway for about 4 miles. It wasn't that bad, but I was considering turning around until I saw another cyclist go in that direction (and according to Strava 330 others have too).

Sat on the the promenade at Cleethorpes for a short while then turned around, but went back home via the back roads to the west of Grimsby and up through Immingham and Barrow.

Did 69 miles in total at an average of 15.3mph. I was impressed with the cycling infrastructure around this area: the cycle lanes were wide and continous and lots of routes marked up.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Aug 2015)

Just a short after work ride on the Hybrid for me tonight and I thought I'd try a bit of variety....

Up Wood Lane to Scholes, but then left and along to Rakehill Road, the green lane that heads up to Barwick-in-Elmet. Passed a group of 3 lads on MTBs in jeans and t-shirts, just before the no vehicles sign and started a quick descent down the rocky road. Blimey, it doesn't get any smoother and it could shake the fillings from your teeth.
Now, parts of Rakehill Road area bit of a sponge and turn to mud very easily, but I thought I'd be alright today. 
I was wrong. 
Since my last foray this way the section where it first crosses Rake Beck had become a tyre sucking morass and I ground to a halt and very nearly fell off. 
Just as the lads on MTBs passed, having seen the pigs ear I'd made of trying to power through they tucked right in to the side and got through unscathed with a few cheery words of encouragement. 
Back on track and gaining a bit of speed I started to catch them, but where the surface returns to tarmac the front tyre started shedding the not inconsiderable amount of mud it had picked up and flicked a good chunk right in my eye. Given that I wear specs it was quite impressive how the mud got round them and got me...
Another stop to sort that out and then a brief blast on the flat before the steep slog up The Boyle into Barwick itself.
A quick left / right around the Maypole, then a pause while a bloke in a Focus decided if he was coming or going, then up through the village on Main St and a turn onto Long Lane at the New Inn.
Got the hammer down here, before the climb up past the farm, then the quick descent down past Garforth Golf Club and a right onto Ellis Lane and the bridleway across the golf course to Barnbow Lane.
Up to Manston Lane and into a headwind down to the old tank factory before climbing up and through Pendas Fields and on to home.

You might remember how I cleaned and lubed the bike after yesterdays ride. You can guess what needs doing again now, can't you..? 

Anyhow, 8.77 miles in just under 45 minutes at an average speed of 11.8 mph and a new PB on the Long Lane Mile, so not a bad effort and it put a smile on my face which isn't bad for a Monday.


----------



## Simontm (4 Aug 2015)

Nomadski said:


> 20 Image limit, so will post different parts...
> 
> 
> So the bike arrived and was a Specialized Diverge A1, chosen as I had seen the roads on Streetview, and a pure roadbike would have fallen to bits quite frankly!
> ...


How did you find the Diverge? Had one since November and it has served me really well (degraded wheels aside)


----------



## IDMark2 (4 Aug 2015)

I was going to put that I did my longest ride of the year so far but suddenly remembered the 97k, rain and mudfest first leg through Brittany we did on the Velodyssey and various other longer days. So it was about the third longest ride this year so far, but the longest in the UK.

No pictures this time, the weather really wasn't that fantastic, dry but threatening all the time. Mrs D was convinced that I was going to get drenched out there at some stage when I started off but I managed to keep either ahead or behind the rainy bits. The 20kph wind was in my face as I headed through the villages out towards the coast at Budleigh and Exmouth but as I came up the Exe estuary it was helping me along nicely. It wasn't a beach day so I cut through the seaside towns directly rather than tootle along the fronts. The sun did break through once as I was heading up the estuary path so I sat outside the Lympstone Commando camp on a bench overlooking the river mouth for a biscuit and a break (Mrs D didn't do any fresh baking this weekend!) while, behind me in the training camp, young Marine recruits were getting barked at on the assault course.

Although there were no 'major' climbs of any length my route provided plenty of accumulative pain through constant sharp rises and falls, by the time I finished my thighs were sore and I had a cramp in the last few km's. 75k, 920 metres.


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> Out today with the intention of exploring some back roads in Fife but the farm road to the bridge was being resurfaced.
> 
> Farm road
> View attachment 98775
> ...


I hate that incline by the castle -mind you, I was on the MTB the last time I tried it lol


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2015)

Apologies for the tardiness of the report, I've been busy.

Sunday’s Ride London-Surrey 100.

After Friday’s 67 mile bike ride from home to Stratford, we had Saturday off the bike and got DLR to Excel to pick up our rider packs for the RLS100 ride. Then had a mooch about the expo which was rubbish, then we went to Green Park to check out the Freecycle festival, which was nice, thousands of people there on bicycles of all shapes and sizes.

The big day on Sunday I had quite a late start compared to 2013/14 and had a 1 mile ride to the start chute from my hotel, and then the inevitable slow moving queue to the start line, which took about 40 minutes and then we were off to the song of the Laughing Policeman.





A long way to go yet.

The first 25 miles through London seemed flash by, through the City of London, down The Strand, through Charing Cross, Knightsbridge, Earls Court, Hammersmith, (I stopped off just before the Hammersmith Flyover for a comfort break at a petrol station), then on to Chiswick, on the bridge I saw my first crash victim, then just after that the second crash as we turned left towards the Upper Richmond Road that looked nasty too, on to very windy Richmond Park with quite a few spectators here, Kingston where all the charity volunteers are cheering and whooping over Kingston bridge to Hampton Court.

One of the dull bits of the ride is from Hampton Court to Walton on Thames, but there were lots of folks cheering us on and as we approached Walton it became more interesting and fun, then down Oatlands Drive I saw a third crash and the ride was stopped for a short while.





The dull bit just before Walton on Thames.

Through Weybridge there was a small festival with bands outside the Ship Hotel and local radio and folks were outside the cafes enjoying the sunshine, at Brooklands a cycled alongside a chap riding a lovely old Claude Butler road bike, he told me he had owned for over 40 years, and recently had it restored, it looked FAB. Onwards to Byfleet, Pyrford, Ripley, where I stopped outside a community hall and bought a cup of tea and a bacon bap, and watched the cyclists go by, I saw the two blokes in bright yellow one piece suits on a tandem, a bloke on a Cargo bike with a small music system on it playing some music, and couple of Brompton’s, and a Boris bike.

Bacon bap and tea consumed and back on the bike onward to West Horsley and East Clandon (a very dull bit of road here), then up the first proper hill of the ride to Newlands Corner. There were quite a few people walking up this, frankly it’s not that hard a hill and it’s over before you know it, no stopping for me at the hub, there’s a great downhill on a wide bit of A25 and we are fast approaching the half way mark, once passed we are on our way to Abinger Hammer and a sharp right to the rolling road Holmbury St Mary and Forest Green then the left turn to Leith Hill.

Just as we all turned left for the approach to the hill we came to an almost abrupt stop, dismounted our bikes and a 40- 50 minute wait for what we thought was a crash but turned out to be the unfortunate events that have been reported elsewhere. Someone eventually came down and told us that the police were letting us go through in waves, and we (a few thousand of us) started to walk up the hill then after a few hundred yards the sound of feet clipping to into pedals, and those that had the legs cycled up the rest of the hill (loads just walked up) and down to Abinger Common, Wotton, Westcott and to Dorking.





Looking towards the bottom of Leith Hill.





Starting to move now, looking towards the top of Leith Hill.

What the fuggery buck the organisers thought they were doing in Dorking I do not know, they narrowed the road by about a third all along the High Street with barriers, thus causing congestion. Twats, it was perfect fine last year and the year before without the barriers.

After Dorking along the A24 to Box Hill (should be called Box Slope really), I saw one chap on the first bend fall off and he went down the grass slope, he was fine but it did make me laugh. At the top the beautiful views whizzed by as I carried on and my eventual first stop at a hub in Leatherhead where I bought cake and a cup of tea and filled my water bottles from the WI hall next to the official hub. From Leatherhead (where we stalled again by another serious looking crash under the railway bridge) is the mind numbingly dull route through Oxshott to Esher, where it livens up again towards Kingston. Along the Portsmouth road between the Dittons, where last year we had to ride through a foot deep lake under the bridge, we ride past The Angel pub, which used to be a famous meeting place for cyclists about two thousand years ago.





The Angel of Yesteryear.




The Angel on Sunday.

Riding through Kingston High Street/Market Square was great fun and thousands of people to cheer us on and all the way to Raynes Park and Wimbledon there well-wishers and volunteers to whoop and cheer. Then another stop for some reason for about 5 minutes before we could get up Wimbledon Hill, a hill I dread, but for some reason it didn't seem that bad this year, maybe I'm fitter than I think.

My favourite part of whole the ride is from Tibbets Corner (A3 Jct) down the hill through Putney and over Putney Bridge, it’s really fast and fun and you know you have less than ten miles to go, it was FAB, unfortunately though after the right turn onto the New Kings Road in Fulham and all the way along the Chelsea Embankment to Westminster there was a headwind (and my Garmin battery went flat), a wind tunnel that made the last few miles a bit of a slog. Once past the Palace of Westminster though and a long birdcage walk the wind was forgotten and all you can here are the cheers and the banging and the music then your over the line, to collect a medal, and goody bag and a feeling of emotional relief. I saw quite a few grown men in tears on the way to the medal collection, I think this ride meant a great deal to people. I caught up with the fragrant Mrs P, who though started after me, finished an hour ahead, but she didn’t get stopped at Leith Hill, she had to by-pass it. We stopped at “catering village” and sat under a tree in the shade had a portion of hot fish & chips, very nice it was too.

Then we had the ride back to the hotel another 8.21 miles from Green Park to Stratford, a shower and out for a steak meal and beer, very nice it was too.

Another great day out, on the ride I consumed a whole bag of Jelly Babies, four small sausage rolls, a bacon bap, cake, and two cups of tea and four bottles water. A mostly very well run event and I will be doing it again next year.

About 110 miles in all, my first 100 miler of the year, not bad really.










Apologies for the long post, I didn't set out to write so much, it just happened.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Aug 2015)

Couple of rides to report;

First off Saturdays club ride was pretty good with a nice sized group and a brisk pace plus a nice espresso at the river tea rooms in St Ives;

https://www.strava.com/activities/358603959

Yesterdays commute was pretty mundane but today I decided to leave a bit earlier and do a longer run in on the Helium;well not a good start as I went to go off and the chain dropped off so time lost freeing the chain up and putting it back on the ring and back indoors to clean my hands up.

Finally set off and felt a bit dead in the legs but managed to get some sort of pace up;made it ok to Willingham and then the busway until Westwick and then off over the A14 via Dry Drayton and then heading to Madingly and then on the way to Coton the chain dropped again as I changed down on the rings.Had to stop and took a while to free the chain and then clean my hands on some grass before heading off again stuck in the bottom chainring.

Meant to go via Trumpington but the road was still closed so headed back in to Cambridge via Barton Rd and through the city to work.

Got the mech working again but think it needs a proper fettle;still another 50k on to the years total;

https://www.strava.com/activities/360826998/


----------



## jnrmczip (4 Aug 2015)

So I'm getting ever closer to doing the 100 mile mark. To be honest I felt good enough to continue but had other things on so had to stop when I did. Feel amazing g for it though and the scenery was brilliant Glasgow to Troon 82 miles and the best fish and chips I have ever had


----------



## Paul139 (4 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Apologies for the tardiness of the report, I've been busy.
> 
> Sunday’s Ride London-Surrey 100.
> 
> ...



Interesting read. Congrats on the ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2015)

Yesterdays Ride.

Stratford City to Home.

As soon as we left the foyer of the hotel Mrs P had a puncture, so we feck'd about sorting that out.

Then we set off via Mrs P's office in Bank to drop of our luggage for collection another day, where I saw a sandwich delivery bike and trailer, the trailer probably cost more than the bike. Then a quick stop at the Viaduct Tavern where the land lady kindly let me use the facilities then along some of the route we did on Sunday, a quick stop at Evans bike shop, High Holborn to check the tyre pressures on Mrs P's bike on through the West End along Oxford Street, and more or less following the A4 A4020 / A4 to Reading visiting Notting Hill, Acton, where I use to go to school, Ealing for a quick coffee and cake, a stop off at a Maccy D in Southall to use the loo again, then a short hop onto the Grand Union canal for some reason (Garmin directions) , Hayes, Slough, stopped off for lunch at a Frankie & Benny's in Taplow, Maidenhead, then along the awful road A4 to Reading via the Kennet & Avon canal for a short detour, a posh ice cream from the vendor there. By which time because of Sundays ride and the strenuous relentless feckin' head wind all the way so far I had had enough and was all for getting the train back the rest of the way. There was little point in doing that with only 14 miles to go so we Man'd up and got on our way again, after putting my chain back on, and into the headwind through Purley on Thames, Pangbourne and Streatley, by which time the sun was out, we were hot and out of water. With only six miles left I popped in The Bear, Streatley and the nice lady there filled up our water bottles with fresh water and ice, and that got us back up the few little hills that you can see on the profile below. 

I did not enjoy this ride one little bit, the route was noisy, busy, and boring but worst of all the thing I hate the most is riding in the wind, especially the kind that does not let up which ever way you turn. I was very pleased to be back home.

65 point something miles, a little shorter than the outward journey on Friday.





The long and windy road, that lead me to my door...eventually.






They should get the guy a decent bike to go with the trailer.






This "Observation Wheel" at Marble arch. WTF!






This was probably a nice pub back in the day, its got a quite posh loo.





The Krypton factor gate along the Grand Union canal 




Funny what you see in Southall.





The track was not really suitable for a road bike.


----------



## Simontm (4 Aug 2015)

So Sunday was a blast and I loved the sheer mundanity of Strava labelling it: "Morning Ride with 93 other participants"  I wrote about this elsewhere but here it is again:

The day started with an amazing scene. The stewards allowed us to cut through the route to join the Bow Road and there it was like a scene from Quadrophenia or Dave Gibbon's Originals when rivers of cyclists starts merging onto the road coming from all directions- certainly turned a few heads. A cabbie was non-too plussed when I told him this basically went on all day 


Had some friendly chat with some folks waiting for the start and then we were off.

So much for a measured start, sometimes hitting 28mph through to Chiswick. Couldn't see much difference to an ordinary weekend in Richmond Park and said so to some hilarity from obvious locals 

Newlands was surprisingly good - indeed a PB according to Strava.

Then the walk past that poor man on Leith Hill before saddling up again - thoughts to the rider's family 

Was fairly sedate (for me) down to Westcott only hitting 45mph on a fairly empty road then into Dorking with the nice fillip from the MS Society crew stationed there. 

Box Hill the usual spin and got asked by a few riders what the hill was like. At the top had an ice lolly at the water station. Thank you to the lady who shouted that they had shut the right hand lane on that sharp left at Headley. Remembered to change down for that sharp rise as well.

Apparently my dad did see me at the Scilly Isles... Or someone else. Anyway whoever it was got a big roar of encouragement 

Cramp hit at Norbiton so had to nurse my way through Coombe Road till it stopped. No beer at the Alex, gonna have me some words with me mates and the staff  and the hill was fine. Good run through to the embankment, nice positioning of the MS Society to keep me going, bit emotional when I realised that just over a year ago I had started cycling again but another cramp attack sorted that one out 

Over the line, another cramp, pick up medal and meet the family.



Overall, amazing organisation and well behaved from most, very friendly cyclists.

83 PBs apparently, 6:01:38 according to Strava. 6:24:15 official. Considering I thought 7:30 was fairly good estimate for me, am very pleased.

Had yesterday off and did a 20 mile recovery ride today - Kingston/Richmond/Kew/Hampton/Bushy Park/ Hampton Court/ Home and legs feel pretty good.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Simontm said:


> How did you find the Diverge? Had one since November and it has served me really well (degraded wheels aside)



I really liked it actually, I was riding on roads that became gravel tracks and it seemed to take everything in its stride, although the back end was a little adventurous at times. That said, my road bike would have just gone NAH! down most of those roads. The SORA groupset seemed perfectly adequate. If I'm being truthful I'd say I noticed not a jot of difference in smoothness of shifting to my 105 groupset, I guess the only advantage is weight?

I understand now why people buy CX bikes, it definitely opens up new routes that are normally no go routes for road bikes.


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Registered on Saturday afternoon for the Sunday event, found out Wiggle had only brought enough official jerseys for the number of participants, and had apparently sold out on Friday...






Ended up buying a Gran Fondo New York jersey a) to quell my need to buy something, and b) it had 2 very useful pockets at the side making 5 in total - useful!

Set up the stickers and chip to outfit and bike and settled down for the night.






Had a 7.39am start so woke up around 5am and watched some early riders making their way to their pens...











Then making my way down to the entry point for Orange and Blue waves where the trucks were waiting for bag drop offs.






And continued towards where my start would be.






I somehow ended up going 20 yards to the right here for some reason, until I realised I was surrounded by blues...it's not like the sign was big enough...






Still can't believe West Ham will be playing here soon..






Still walking and waiting for the waves to go thru...
















We got a nice celebratory flyover...






And the songs that kept changing suddenly switched to Neil Diamond's Sweet Caroline, which was strange as I'd been humming that tune for no reason whatsoever all day Saturday in the car. Kinda freaked me out to the point I forgot how iphone video cameras work...



Nearly there....






And off we went. My target was a sub 6 hour time. Last time in 2013 I had done it in an official time of 6hrs 35 mins, with 6hrs 05mins cycling time. I thought I could knock a big chunk of that off with more efficient choices in where to stop.

Started really well, an average of around 20mph or so hiding behind the wheels of two Wheelers and a RideLondon official jersey cyclist (gritted my teeth at Wiggle).

Saw first incident at the top of a bridge where a girl was being treated with a fellow female cyclist with her, looked just like a scrape, nothing too serious.

Richmond Park was lovely and sunny, Sawyers Hill was its usual windy self.






Kingston was noisy and fun, and then thru to Hampton Court and the first HUB which in 2013 was a nice and easy get in/get out situation. This time it was in a field, requiring you to walk with the bike the whole length to get out. Topped up bottle, did my business and a slow walk out still took 13 minutes. D'oh.

The dull section to Walton seemed to pass by quite quick, and I used to roads all the way to Pyrford to eat as much as possible. So 2 bananas, 3 Nakd bars and lots of water intake and then it was the hills!

Newlands passed by with no issue, wasn't particularly fast, wasn't slow, then the downhill I took slower than I usually do as I had some clearly nervous riders to the front and side of me, so the nice flowing downhill was a bit wasted, but safely navigated by all.

Gave it some between Abinger and Forest Green where I stopped at the water break, which again took longer than I expected as bike stands were limited and it all seemed a little crazy, certainly all the stops seemed less spread out as they had been in 2013. Another 7 minutes lost here. 

I got a little confused where we actually were here, and hit the big ramp prior to Leith Hill thinking it was the ramp up to the Forest Green turn off, so when we took a sharp left and went onto Leith Hill I was a little surprised.

Then I saw people indicating slow down, and cyclists dismounting, which I did too, then heard people shouting for any medics to come, and saw a pair of legs on the ground, the gentleman on his back. I took the bike a good way around the group there and carried on. Of course later you find the tragic news about the person (a Mr Stephen Green) who died of a cardiac arrest while cycling for a children's charity 'Action for A-T' Stephen's Charity Page. So so sad, on a day of celebration and fun.

Took a breather at the top of Leith Hill (where I heard the sad news from a marshall)






20 IMG limit so split into two...


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Continued...

Got some photos of friends at the park, all suffering a terrible day in the heat.












It was touch and go on the target time, so I left and really tried to put the hammer down, down through Headley to Leatherhead, through to Esher and then Kingston and Raynes Park all done in 32 minutes. There @themosquitoking was waiting to jump in for a few select miles and give me some much needed encouragement up Wimbledon Hill.

My legs were shot at this stage, but I kept spinning and we rode down the fun section through to Putney where he veered off to civvy traffic while I gritted and rode with a few fellow Cannondale riders.

As we approached Parliament Square I went for a last gasp sprint, enjoying the noise around me of barriers being beaten, and cheers from various charity volunteers, rounded the last corner under the arch where my wife just about managed to catch me on a photo at the back, although the grinning chap in the foreground seemed quite happy to be finishing too!






And done!





















A long wait for the medal and to get bags back, but chuffed it's a different colour to 2013, and same high quality medal. Very relieved to have finished.

Then some treats.











The wife seemed very happy with her medal...






Then it was a matter of riding the 1 mile to drop the bike of with the trucks, head back to QEOP and pick it back up to take back to hotel.

STILL cant believe this is West Ham's ground...






Then a meal and quite a lot of 2for1 cocktails! Salute.






My cycling time was 5hrs 42mins, my official time came in at 6hrs 12mins. So I still have that 6hr official time to beat, but 190 Strava achievements and a sub 6 hour moving time still left me happy with the effort.






My Garmin only recorded 99.6 miles. Which was annoying!

https://www.strava.com/activities/359939786


----------



## Norry1 (4 Aug 2015)

Mt Garmin said 99.7 as did many others - strange!


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> I Iike how reversing the direction of a regular route is almost a completely different ride.




For my ride on Sunday the 3 of us hadn't been out to deepest Suffolk, retracing our steps was good to see the different face of the same place. It was so different that we had to stop to discuss if it this turn or not... 3 times!


----------



## Nomadski (4 Aug 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Mt Garmin said 99.7 as did many others - strange!



Its really weird isn't it? Those I rode with according to Strava all show different lengths, but most show 100 miles +.


----------



## john59 (4 Aug 2015)

Last day off before going back to work so I went out for a breezy 91 km ride.
















John


----------



## DaveReading (4 Aug 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Mt Garmin said 99.7 as did many others - strange!



I'd suggest that the line you take through corners could easily account for a 0.3% difference in the distance.


----------



## Norry1 (4 Aug 2015)

Possibly - plus those over 100 miles probably went through the drink stops etc. I didn't stop at all.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Aug 2015)

Got my tour write-up done with some more piccies.

It's here if anyone is interested 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/coast-to-coast-of-a-sort.185150/


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> I think this ride meant a great deal to people. [...] We stopped at “catering village” and sat under a tree in the shade had a portion of hot fish & chips, very nice it was too.


Yup - it meant quite a lot to me. In the photos we had taken at the end I'm grinning like a loon, and I rarely show emotion. You can look it up by following the clues if you really want to...

I presume that you were the couple sitting in amongst the crew from Ilkley cycling club? If I'd known I would have said hello.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> Yup - it meant quite a lot to me. In the photos we had taken at the end I'm grinning like a loon, and I rarely show emotion. You can look it up by following the clues if you really want to...
> 
> I presume that you were the couple sitting in amongst the crew from Ilkley cycling club? If I'd known I would have said hello.



I didn't notice the cycling club, just you taking the photo of the medal.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> That appears to be Red Brand Fencing, from Keystone Steel and Wire, galvanized. My father could tell you the gauge of that wire and all about its manufacture. Thank you for saving the Ram, by the way.


I couldn't just leave it there and I would not know how to extricate it on my own...
BTW, If you want, I'll take a close up photo of the fence (minus ram, hopefully!) so you can identify it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I couldn't just leave it there and I would not know how to extricate it on my own...
> BTW, If you want, I'll take a close up photo of the fence (minus ram, hopefully!) so you can identify it.


I don't know if I could, anymore. My father passed in 1997, but he drew the wire for the fence and galvanized it. http://www.redbrand.com/Products/SheepGoatFence/SquareDealKnot.aspx
Phillip Jose Farmer, the science fiction author of _Riverworld_ and _The Dark Design,_ also worked for a while at Keystone, among a lot of other interesting people. Caterpillar Tractors are also made in the area. We also had a local area steakhouse, now razed to make more student apartments, which had a very large display of the many many barbed wire types, as well as many patent models from their extensive collection.


----------



## Jon George (5 Aug 2015)

As with last week, the reasons for posting yesterday's ride today is the same. 

Did a 60 mile pub crawl with a good friend: Ipswich - Orford - Aldeburgh - Woodbridge - Ipswich. (Once again, twelve hours in total - 4.25 hours cycling). Had some fantastic beer and food and had a darmed fine time eating up the miles. (One moton screamed 'single file!' at us as she whizzed by going the other way, but everyone else seemed at ease with the world.)

This at Orford.






And what do you know? We had some gin again ...


----------



## Biscuit (5 Aug 2015)

After a bit of time fitting new mudguards and a few other choice items, the Galaxy ebay purchase is finally sorted. 
Nice quiet ride into work. No rattles, tings, or rubbing noises. Just silence. Gotta love the old skool gear levers. 

This will be the only bike I have with mudguards, so this afternoons inclement weather will be in interesting test.


----------



## Saluki (5 Aug 2015)

First of all, I need to get a couple of bits out of the way or I'll forget to type them down.
1st. Did anyone know that that railway bridge at Wymondham is closed and that there is a bloody great diversion. Plus the bloke there is a snotty sort who says that cyclists are NOT pedestrians if they are pushing their bike.
2nd. I got a QOM on Strava today for the first time ever. Not bad for a fat old bird. I didn't know it was a strava segment or I might have made more of an effort. I'll go and do it again in a day or so, with warm legs and make a bit more of an effort at it 
3rd. 14.3mph average for 30 miles! Result!

Today's Strava map is here

I went off to Slimming World, all 0.65 miles from home. Downhill. Weighed in 8 whole ounces lost in 2 weeks. Heigh ho. I am smaller though. The tape measure says so so I reckon that I'm losing squidge and gaining muscle with the extra exercise in the gym and longer bike rides.

From Slimming World I rode back up the hill, the gentle way via Rockingham Road and got my first ever QOM  and headed off to Bowthorpe and Bawburgh and then, as I was crossing the B1108 Watton Road, there was a nice chap on a roadie (very sexy looking Matt Black Canyon with Di2s - not sure what he looked like). I told him about CC and said that the only thing he needed to join was to have ridden a bike at some point but we were very strict on needing to drink tea, have a love of cake and to be able to provide photos of bikes. He thinks we sound a fine bunch 

I went straight on at Wymondham while he headed off to Hingham. I got over the lights and discovered that I couldn't go under the bridge at Wymondham Sation so took the diversion. It was made clear that I was not a pedestrian so couldn't push my bike along the path to Silfield Road. More than his job's worth to let me. What a numpty. I did consider going over the pedestrian railway bridge at the station but I had road cleats on my shoes and I had forgotten my 'hats' so they would be slippery. I followed the diversion and then the signs vanished. Good job that I know the area.
I followed the road to the river (Tiffey in case you were wondering) then to the roundabout and then headed left to Spooner Row and up that long old drag of a road, muttering a bit about bloody workmen and that I was knackered.
Finally at Spooner Row and a quick left to Wattlefield and left again and eventually out on the Silfield Road, which is where I wanted to be in the first place. I stopped for a moment and send Hubster a text saying 'go home, I'm still in Silfield and will be ages' and then carried on. I rode through Wreningham and turned for Hethel to find more 'road closed' signs.
Feeling that I was just having a joyous time of life (I was not heading down the busy road and the long way for anyone at this point) I then spotted another cyclist (Cannondale Synapse in a matt grey ish colour) chatting with the workmen who said that bikes could go down. Good oh. Off we went. This chap was probably 20 years younger than me and half a stone lighter (as well as being 4" taller). Looked like a skinny club cyclist to me, I had to work a bit to keep up. Probably did me a world of good. We chatted through Hethel, along the bike path and then on towards East Carleton, where he turned left to head back to Melton and I went right into East Carleton and on to Intwood.

Couple of hills there proved problematic, I was getting very tired and muttering darkly about my next door neighbour, who I went to the gym with last night. Planks! Stupid things. The fact that I can plank for longer than her and for a lot longer than I used to be able to is not the point. I ache today. Finally the hill to Cringleford arrived and then I found myself waiting for an age at the bridge while the most polite Merc driver on the planet, let every single car through for hours and hours and hours. Maybe not hours but nearly all of Sweet Home Alabama. I was about to yell "what are you waiting for, a written invite" when he decided that nothing had been in sight for 15 seconds and found first gear.

Bluebell Lane was hard work but I got along it, with a couple of PBs, which surprised me. I had to go past my home twice as I wasn't stopping at 29.78 for anyone.
30 dead with a 14.3mph average. 30.65 for the day. Out riding for 2:09:01 in its entirety including the spin down to Slimming World. Happy with that as I won't get a ride in tomorrow unless a miracle happens.


----------



## Katherine (5 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> First of all, I need to get a couple of bits out of the way or I'll forget to type them down.
> 1st. Did anyone know that that railway bridge at Wymondham is closed and that there is a bloody great diversion. Plus the bloke there is a snotty sort who says that cyclists are NOT pedestrians if they are pushing their bike.
> 2nd. I got a QOM on Strava today for the first time ever. Not bad for a fat old bird. I didn't know it was a strava segment or I might have made more of an effort. I'll go and do it again in a day or so, with warm legs and make a bit more of an effort at it
> 3rd. 14.3mph average for 30 miles! Result!
> ...




Thanks to Colin J's half century a month challenge, I have to go round the block again to make it 31 miles. 50km is 31.07 m


----------



## Saluki (5 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thanks to Colin J's half century a month challenge, I have to go round the block again to make it 31 miles. 50km is 30.07 km.


Oh bum. I'd forgotten about 50km. I could have come home via Earlham Grove Road instead. I did do .65 to start with, to get weighed. It took no longer to weigh and whatnot than it does to have coffee and cake. Surely I can count that.


----------



## Katherine (5 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> Oh bum. I'd forgotten about 50km. I could have come home via Earlham Grove Road instead. I did do .65 to start with, to get weighed. It took no longer to weigh and whatnot than it does to have coffee and cake. Surely I can count that.


Definitely!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2015)

This is yesterday's ride report....

As some of you are aware I have been coaching someone I met by chance about 6-8 weeks ago to get her through an 88 mile charity ride a week on Saturday. She hadn’t previously ridden since her childhood. Yesterday was her last ‘big’ ride before the event. She works in a pub, is a single mum and has issues getting time off, getting her kids looked after and then her BSO failed on her, so it has been quite an adventure for her.

So yesterday, I hadn't told her that I was going to push her longest ride to date by well over 10 miles, only that we were going to Jodrell Bank for lunch.

She rides my mountain bike to me, changes to my road bike and then comes out with me before switching back to the mountain bike and riding home again. Unfortunately she can't arrive before 10am so it was always going to be a really tight timetable and yesterday was a combination of her continuing to learn to read a Garmin (which she did really well) and testing her stamina (no issues there). I also needed to cover the eating now despite not needing it now and pacing... Actually pace is a problem but not in the conventional sense... I am having issues getting her to go faster, I know she can manage it but she is scared of going downhill fast (unless I am off in the distance in front of her and she can see what is going on and I indicate potholes to her etc and then she is fine) and she is more than happy to sit and go slowly on the flat. Luckily she has got the hang of spinning uphill now instead of grinding and has worked out for her that it is easier and now that she is hill fit, does them with apparent ease.

So Jodrell Bank. The weather was warm, humid and overcast. It tried raining 3 times and failed really which was great. We had plenty of really helpful drivers all day and several helpful cyclists (letting me know she was behind me when I was waiting for her after one of her extra circuits which I had built into her ride to extend it past what I can manage - thank you to however it was that suggested that, it has worked to a point but needs careful planning on my behalf to ensure that I send her off on her way at the correct junction having made sure she knows where she will rejoin the route and what she does next time round at the same junction where we part company). I had to wait a couple of times for her to catch me up, I wanted to make sure that she got across a couple of the major road junctions safely and it sometimes helps me to have a ‘conventional’ bike with me when on the short sections of the major A roads we had to negotiate. Sadly it is one of those routes that has little of interest (to me) to photograph and because it was going off across the Cheshire plains, there were no views at all. We were also on a tight time scale. Last time I did the route with my husband it had taken me 5 hours 50 minutes and we only had 6 hours available today and well, we set out late .

We arrived safe and sound at Jodrell Bank where much to her surprise I told her to abandon the bike in the bike shed with no lock (hardly a problem at Jodrell and I had forgotten to take one but the café garden overlooks the bike shed and it is out of the way of 'normal' visitors). Only staff and cyclists go that way. I took the trike into the café garden with me using it as a replacement wheelchair. One of the staff members recognised me from my last visit so there were no issues with this, she quickly shut another member of staff up. Chips and coffee were soon delivered (though they forgot my mayo  but Rachel went back for it! thank you) and then after talking with a young lad who was more curious about me, my trike and my crutches than his father was happy with (Why are people so hung up about children enquiring about disability? How are they going to learn if they can’t ask politely like this lad was doing?). Thankfully his father relaxed when we pulled out our own sandwiches as they had done as well and let the lad be. I suspect the grandmother (?) with them had something to do with this whilst I was in the bathroom.

Later the Grandmother came over to me to tell me about a lady she knew who had been confined to a wheelchair for the last 15 years with hip problems and how Wrightington hospital had rebuilt her hip (actually it is her pelvis they rebuilt but I didn’t say anything) and that she is now walking unaided. I asked her if by any chance the lady’s name was xyz and it was. It is a small world because I know the lady concerned quite well and my step-father knows her very well because his brother’s twin is married to her (or something like this, it is one of those I haven’t really quite worked it out yet things…)

Then it was time to head back. We were against the clock because the café had been busy with us arriving much later than I had originally hoped for, and we had less than 2 hours left to cover something that had taken me 2hrs 20 minutes last time…. So I set a brisker than normal pace and prayed that I could hold it and that the rather gusty wind would stay as a side wind and not become the headwind it had been forecast as (+20mph was forecast). Well we flew home literally and we did a rapid turnaround at my place and I sent Rachel on her way.

So this is her ride https://www.strava.com/activities/361073748 94.5km (58.7 miles)! Had I have known it was that close to a metric ton, I would have snook (is that a word?) another 5.5km in in the morning!

Mine is here https://www.strava.com/activities/361068986 60km at my new best average. The first time since my back going that I have broken into the 15kph average!

We both had a great day and I have no doubts that she can do the 88 miles on the day. My husband has volunteered to ride with her and pace her, do the navigation and just generally get her through it because it is well beyond what I can do, so now it is just a case of hill training with her when she can and keeping her to shorter rides before the big day.

Edit: PS - I hadn't previously noticed but yesterday's ride also took me to the 2,000km mark in my recovery! That has all been done since March of this year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> That's fantastic - it's given me a huge smile on my face. Wish her all the best of luck from me.


I will.
If I heard her correctly over the rather windy conditions yesterday, her tips tin which is what she is using as sponsorship for it has over £250 in it (for a local charity called the Joshua Tree charity (helps families of children with cancer)). Their plans to climb Snowdon immediately after the ride could be pushing it a touch far. I have tactfully suggested the next day, but my OH will see how she is on the day and take it from there.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thanks to Colin J's half century a month challenge, I have to go round the block again to make it 31 miles. 50km is 30.07 km.


It is motivating me too. I do longer rides, but my shorter local ones tended to be 20-25 miles (32-40 km). What often happens now is that I realise that I am going to be close to 50 kms and make the effort to do the extra.

I have set myself the target of averaging 11 miles a day in 2015 and am now nearly 300 miles ahead of schedule, so I only need to average just over 9 miles a day for the rest of the year. I fettled my Basso yesterday and decided to go out for a quick evening test ride. I was aiming to get those 9 miles in. Then I decided to double that up to 18 to get 2 days worth in, in case I didn't ride today. 

But I was enjoying the ride, so I lengthened the route to make it 27 and get 3 days worth in.

Of course, coming home, I realised that another 4 and a bit miles would get my 50 km in ... I didn't have lights on the bike, but calculated that I could just get back before lights were needed. Sunset was 21:01 and I got back with 50 km logged on the GPS at 20:56!


----------



## Asa Post (5 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Had I have known it was that close to a metric ton, I would have snook (*is that a word?*) another 5.5km in in the morning!


Yes it is, but it's the wrong word .
A snook is a fish. You meant snuck. It's arguable that you should have used sneaked.
Congrats to you and Rachel for the progress you are both making. She must be blessing the day she met you, but I suspect that she is doing you a lot of good as well.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2015)

Asa Post said:


> Yes it is, but it's the wrong word .
> A snook is a fish. You meant snuck. It's arguable that you should have used sneaked.


thank you.. snuck is what I really meant... sneaked doesn't feel right.



Asa Post said:


> Congrats to you and Rachel for the progress you are both making. She must be blessing the day she met you, but I suspect that she is doing you a lot of good as well.


She has been good for me because she has helped to motivate me mostly by the fact I haven't wanted to let her down by saying I don't feel great today.... as in today. I should have really gone out but... I'll go out tomorrow instead. I was too tired. Yesterday I was also feeling crap in the morning, so was eating like it was going out of fashion (and doubled my steriods to help out). I have off days with my adrenal glands acting up and you never really know. But yes, she has helped considerably with motivation and very soon I am going ot have to find something else to keep me going which I am not looking forward to. It has been great to have someone to talk to and plan rides for. I shall miss her.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> I have to go round the block again to make it 31 miles. 50km is 30.07 km.


No, 50 km is 50 km ... 

You meant _miles_, and you meant *31*.07 rather than *30*.07, but apart from that it was a perfect post!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> No, 50 km is 50 km ...
> 
> You meant _miles_, and you meant *31*.07 rather than *30*.07, but apart from that it was a perfect post!


I had also spotted that but wasn't going to say anything...


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> She has been good for me because she has helped to motivate me mostly by the fact I haven't wanted to let her down by saying I don't feel great today.... as in today. I should have really gone out but... I'll go out tomorrow instead. I was too tired. Yesterday I was also feeling crap in the morning, so was eating like it was going out of fashion (and doubled my steriods to help out). I have off days with my adrenal glands acting up and you never really know. But yes, she has helped considerably with motivation and very soon I am going ot have to find something else to keep me going which I am not looking forward to. It has been great to have someone to talk to and plan rides for. I shall miss her.


You have been doing a great job there, both for her and for yourself!

Is she going to stop riding with you once the charity ride has been completed?


----------



## Katherine (5 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> No, 50 km is 50 km ...
> 
> You meant _miles_, and you meant *31*.07 rather than *30*.07, but apart from that it was a perfect post!


Oops


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> You have been doing a great job there, both for her and for yourself!
> 
> Is she going to stop riding with you once the charity ride has been completed?


I have no idea to be honest. During the school holidays it is more difficult for her to get out because of her kids and I suspect she will stop because of that and the fact she doesn't have a bike and whilst I am more than happy to continue lending her one or both of mine, I am not certain if it will fall by the way after the charity ride, though she has said she wants to continue cycling after the charity ride but that was before her own BSO gave up the ghost completely. (It is well beyond economical repair what with it needing a new 3 speed twist shifter, front derailleur, new pads all round and either new free wheel or new BB depending on what it was that gave up on the last ride... I didn't get to the bottom of it other than it was effectively terminal! (all I got was that the pedals were not turn the wheels but the chain was on (for once)).


----------



## andytheflyer (5 Aug 2015)

Out on the 'bent this pm for the first time since the Anglesey Lanes audax in June. A simple 27 miles over to the LBS in Gresford and back - but didn't have what I went for. eBay is my friend here. Done a number of mods since a total strip, clean, polish and fettle - so a bit of shakedown ride. No problems found.

Warmish, v windy, and then it rained most of the way back.


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Aug 2015)

After a couple of days off the bike, I went out for a gentle(ish) spin on the carbon bike. She's been feeling a bit left out lately. Crikey, it feels so quick after so much MTB riding 

13 miles around the city felt good, then I fitted the Topeak rack to the Revolt and popped into town to get a Brooks saddle ordered for it along with some mudguards, which they will be fitting for me. In the meantime I have a nice ride planned for tommorrow on the Revolt before it gets its new bits 

https://www.strava.com/activities/361665158


----------



## fatjel (5 Aug 2015)

Having done 2 audaxes last week decided on a MTB week for a change.
Went round Bewl water path today.. Bit surprised to find a few miles of road .
With some steep hills !! 
With no suspension and only a front brake was quite interesting on steep bumpy downhills
Am properly knackered in just 12.5 miles


https://www.strava.com/activities/361848531


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2015)

49.1 miles and some more Strava stuff done. And the rear hub cones decided to spontaneously loosen themselves, coming down a hill.

https://www.strava.com/activities/361853582

Dani King's box 





An old hospital




Beer


----------



## Saluki (5 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> No, 50 km is 50 km ...
> 
> You meant _miles_, and you meant *31*.07 rather than *30*.07, but apart from that it was a perfect post!


31.7. Oh Bum


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> 31.7. Oh Bum


We'll let you off the older short rides, but make sure you do 31+ in future!


----------



## IDMark2 (5 Aug 2015)

It appears this 50km thing may be a bit of an issue.. I carry my phone with the Endomondo GPS app running in the saddlebag, so distance covered is really a bit of a 'feel' thing for me, I can't be bothered to stop and have a look at it as I go. So on getting back from today's tootle and uploading the file, I find it says.. 49.5km.  Yes, yes, I should get back on and go around the block once more but, well, I just don't find it that important to me these days.

There's always issues for me also in swapping between the two bikes, one with Tiagra, the other with SRAM. It always takes a few facepalm (or cycling equivalent) moments to get back into the swing of the different gearchange procedures, either suddenly spinning wildly or cursing that I've just made things harder. Other than that it was a largely uneventful and reasonably flat ride, although the wind was fairly strong again today. 

My moment of the ride was the coming home descent, app shows I was doing 70kph at the stage where a Nissan Micra pulled out to turn right out of a junction in front of me, leaving me with the options of trying to slow down suddenly and risking smacking into the back of him, steering left into the hedge to avoid that or doing what I did and just sweeping past him as the road was otherwise clear. The look of shock on his face as I went by... 
He either 'didn't see me' before he pulled out, or misjudged how fast I was approaching, I thought from the way he delayed in coming out from the junction it was all good but I grinned in a friendly way as I passed him anyway... 

49.5km, 553m climbing


----------



## 13 rider (5 Aug 2015)

Was going to commute to work tomorrow but due to a change of work plans this is no longer doable .So home from work ,look out the window could I squeeze a ride in before the rain ? Went for it out from home to first strava segment from home done 6th fastest ever  would have been quicker but had to brake for a car slowly pulling of their drive  out to Cropston .Then the segment chasing began again . I'd got 10th fastest last week only for a mate to notice it and beat me getting 9th knocking me out of the top 10 so revenge called for .Segment is a deadend road for cars so very quiet 1min 18 sec of flat out effort reward me with 6th fastest  wait till my mate see that. After that I relaxed and headed to Switland I started catching a horse rider following a teenager on a bike realised it was my sister and nephew .pulled along side for a chat and headed towards the stable had a quick race with 16 year old nephew and managed to out sprint him  who said I was competitive .After a good chat it was through Swithland then back to Cropston ,Thurcaston and Home even managed a couple more PRS on the way home .11.2 miles at 15mph which would have been quicker but for the half mile riding along side sister at 5 mph .Got home put the bike away and it started to rain excellent timing for a change .


----------



## thetribe (5 Aug 2015)

After a couple of days, weeks, months  off the bike due to a house move mixed with bad planning (i.e. when I made time the bikes were behind a mound of stuff in the garage) I've finally got back in the saddle, did 12 miles of wobbly leg on Tuesday and 23 miles of fun with my daughter today working out a route for her to cycle to work. Hopefully this is the start for the rest of the year


----------



## Donger (5 Aug 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> ........ The 20kph wind was in my face as I headed through the villages out towards the coast at Budleigh and Exmouth but as I came up the Exe estuary it was helping me along nicely. It wasn't a beach day so I cut through the seaside towns directly rather than tootle along the fronts. The sun did break through once as I was heading up the estuary path so I sat outside the Lympstone Commando camp on a bench overlooking the river mouth for a biscuit and a break (Mrs D didn't do any fresh baking this weekend!) while, behind me in the training camp, young Marine recruits were getting barked at on the assault course.
> 
> Although there were no 'major' climbs of any length my route provided plenty of accumulative pain through constant sharp rises and falls, by the time I finished my thighs were sore and I had a cramp in the last few km's. 75k, 920 metres.
> View attachment 98864
> View attachment 98865


 Nice write-up. Looks very similar to a ride I have been hoping to do for some time. (Should get the chance when we get to stay with relatives in Exmouth). If you could do it again, are there any bits you would miss out, or any different bits you would include?


----------



## Mike_P (5 Aug 2015)

Bit late this one - Monday evening and I headed up a narrow lane not traversed for a while, obviously frequented by horse riders and, although not that obvious in this photo, full of pot holes and rough surfaces




An average of 7% it undulates with a minimum of level and a maximum of 10.9%. Despite stopping for a moment en route Strava declared I was the tenth fastest along it, which was quickly explained as only 11 other users had used the lane!


----------



## IDMark2 (5 Aug 2015)

Donger said:


> Nice write-up. Looks very similar to a ride I have been hoping to do for some time. (Should get the chance when we get to stay with relatives in Exmouth). If you could do it again, are there any bits you would miss out, or any different bits you would include?


I will probably do it again, and other variants of it as it's my patch, but I know what you mean... 
The road out of Topsham to Clyst St Mary is a pretty poor, boneshaking surface, otherwise there's not much to look out for, apart from the usual rat running motors and supermarket delivery vans in the narrow lanes. This was a mash up of two lower distance ride loops, it's pretty easy to add interest and climbing around here if you want it..heading up the coastal routes from Exmouth towards Seaton for instance will cause you to question your sanity very quickly... If you want to PM me I can send you the GPx for my route.


----------



## philtalksbx (5 Aug 2015)

Today I took my zesty PX for a proper first ride. High Peak Trail from Parsley Hay down to Middleton Top and back. The tunnel is longer than you think in the dark.

The ride also reminded me that what goes around comes around. I met Mal, walking his MTB after a big nail had defeated his Stans tubes. We tried with my patches but the hole was on a ridged seam and didn't seal. A passing family very kindly donated a tube and soon Mal was fixed and back on his way. A friendly exchange all round and a reminder that looking out for each other is worth doing. I will always carry tools and spares and hope that others are there when I need help. Hope you got home ok Mal.

As for the PX, 37k today and really pleased how it feels, I think this is a good buy.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Aug 2015)

Went on my normal quick 24 mile loop, 1st real ride in over 2 weeks due to a viral / chest thing and a spoke broke on my back wheel so i had to limp hom e with the rear brake undone so the wheel could spin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2015)

7.3 miles this day.Did some bike work this morning, then went on a ride to get out of the neighborhood. About a 40 minute ride, pretty good for the Schwinn commuter. Then doggies to the vet for check-ups and care.
80F, 56% relative humidity, winds E7, 30.04, with a slow fall in the glass.


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Aug 2015)

A big ride today on the Revolt.

I wanted to see what the old railway path was like between Haltwhistle and Alston, so there was only one way to find out. 

First I had to ride to Haltwhistle. That's 25 miles on the clock straight away, and I went the top way through Walton and Gilsland at touring speed. I really was not bothered how long this would take, and besides I would need the energy for what was coming up. I walked up Greenhead bank on the cycleway, it's too tough to be done during the days traffic.

Bag of chips and a coffee in Haltwhistle then, and very nice they were too 




Now to find the railway path. Not too hard, it's signposted as route 68. It starts off very promising, and rather pretty, nice tarmac.




However it then changes to mostly gravel. It's also a steady uphill gradient, but way less up-and-down than following the main road, which was why I wanted to give it a go. It's a shame you can't ride over the viaduct, it diverts away across a road bridge with a stiff climb out the other side to the main road, then drops back down to the path again. Eventually, you arrive at Slaggyford station which is the end of the line for cycling on the path.




It got rather lumpy after that with some more steep stuff that got walked until I rolled into Alston. After a snack stop at the petrol station, it was time for the main event. Climb to Hartside Cafe. Into the headwind (FFS, why am I always climbing moor roads into the wind??). I went the sustrans route, and I think I should just have stayed on the road TBH, the climb would have been nicer. But 34-34 finally winched me all the way up to the Cafe. Not been here before by bike 








Cumbria is looking really nice today, but wow it's windy up here (as it normally is). After some welcome refreshment, it was time for the fun bit. 6 miles of descent to Melmerby  but it would be a chilly descent, so I put my jacket back on. Wheeee, here we go! Part way down I caught a roadie who was just getting going from a stop. I knew he'd be faster (he was in lycra, I was in baggy stuff) so I didn't try and pass. Sure enough by the time we reached Melmerby he must have been 400m ahead, that's aerodynamics for you!

And then it was back home by the most direct route, through Renwick, Cumrew, Cumwhitton, Great Corby, walked over the rail bridge and back via Wetheral for a total of 70 miles. I seem to have lost a bolt from the rack mounting though, I hope that hasn't damaged the thread in the frame 

https://www.strava.com/activities/362663726


----------



## gavgav (6 Aug 2015)

The Monsoon season abated for an afternoon and so had a nice ride after work. Fairly light breeze, sunny and quite warm for a change.

Took the cycle paths over to uffington and then joined the road to Upton Magna. Climbed up Haughmond Hill, in my fastest ever time according to Strava , and then had a lovely breeze assisted sprint down Somerwood straight to Rodington Heath.

Turned up the Pelham Road, passing a house where there was hysterical laughter coming from inside. Were they watching highlights of Australia trying to bat in the cricket today I wonder, as that was very funny !!

Arrived back at Upton Magna and then took a different route back home via Berwick Wharf, Atcham and Betton Abbots.

Paused at Atcham to take this picture





A lovely 20.1 miles at 12.6mph avg


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Aug 2015)

A few pics from today's ride - after the rain had given up. I'll dedicate this one to my Grandfather and let the pictures do the talking. I'm not in the mood right now.






Cheshire lanes, saving on white paint - grass and cracks do the job.





Just a nice view behind





Something colourful for the photo comp!





The trike getting lost in the colours which match my flag exactly!





One must have escaped!





A little of the view behind me as I start the climb up to the New Pale (hill top name).

33.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/362747105


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Aug 2015)

Not so sunny today and definitely more windy. Rode over to Deal as I wanted to visit the Fowlmead centre. Just turned up, rode onto the track and started some circuits. A tads bland, but good if you're looking to increase your fitness without the worry of motorised vehicles!
Returned home having done 60 miles. Enjoyable!


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> A few pics from today's ride - after the rain had given up. I'll dedicate this one to my Grandfather and let the pictures do the talking. I'm not in the mood right now.
> 
> View attachment 99135
> 
> ...


Nice pictures.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2015)

After last night strava segment chasing ride I decided on a more relaxed ride tonight . Home from work sun shining so out with the bike . Off to Newtown Linford and turned left to Groby a road I had not rode before into Groby and headed to Ratby .passed a gang of mountain bikers headed for Martinshaw woods .Into Ratby and went right to Markfield . Up Markfield under the M1then right at the top any headed back to Newtown Linford via the lovely downhill of Markfield Lane although I wasnt trying still did a or on this segment  10.3 miles Done at 16.2 mph in glorious sunshine loads of cyclist out tonight everyone enjoying the sunshine


----------



## theloafer (6 Aug 2015)

talked myself into my cycling kit today after 14 days off (no mojo) my planned route aborted as got to Darlington and realised I had forgotten to take any cash ..so returned home, and then decided to go and see no1 son as I had a b/day card to drop off for one of my grandkids  at West Auckland (bandit country) ...then returned the scenic route to Spennymoor and then Ferryhill just over 41 miles .

https://www.strava.com/activities/362635200


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Aug 2015)

I've not been out on either bike for a couple of nights, due to work getting in the way of my life...however, I got finished somewhere near my "normal" time and was pondering about a ride out on the journey home. Then I saw something I've never seen before - a recumbent tandem - well the front rider was 'recumbent', the one at the back was in a more traditional stance heading in the opposite direction. Was that you heading into Leeds on the A64?
Anyway, suitably inspired I decided to take the road bike out for a pre-tea spin. I decided on the road bike as 1) I haven't been out on it since last Friday and 2) I still haven't cleaned the hybrid after Mondays mudfest. 
A spin up on local roads then down to Cross Gates and up Austhorpe Road onto Manston Lane where there is that route I'm still trying to set a good time on. Head down, all lycra'd up and as aerodynamic as I'm going to get, pedaling like a dervish and feeling really positive - then blooming roadworks and temporary traffic light stopped me in my tracks. Lights changed and got going again, pushing as hard as I could but the damage was done. The really annoying bit is that those roadworks have been there for a week now - how long does it take Yorkshire Water to put the road surface back after they've fixed a minor leak???
Anyhow, turned round at the end of Manston Lane and motored back in a stiff headwind and up onto Pendas Fields and decided to loop round via Pendas Way and try again - after all I couldn't possibly be unlucky enough to hit the lights at red again on such a quiet road, could I?
Yes I could...
A truck pulled up behind me at the lights and I decided I'd let him go when the lights changed, but he insisted that I go first (thank you Mr Longs of Leeds ). I got going again but baled out at the next turning - the damage to a quick time had been done already so I turned up onto Pendas Fields and blasted down to Barwick Road and then up to home.

8.53 miles in 34m 8s at an average of 15.0mph - all good after a few nights off and I've improved my average speed again (slightly).

Beats watching Hollyoaks, doesn't it?  I think I might need to try a different route at the time of day though. With tea waiting for me at home it probably isn't the best idea to cycle past a chip shop, an Indian restaurant, an Indian Takeaway and then a Chinese takeaway - all of which smelled blooming lovely!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Aug 2015)

First commuting ride of the week for me. My legs ached Monday & Tuesday for some reason  and I couldn't find the motivation on Wednesday so to try and make up for it a bit got out a little early and took the scenic way into work.

The route was to Condover and Acton Burnell, then down the lanes to Cressage and turning north again through Eyton and Wroxeter. It had rained overnight but was pleasantly warm making for conditions that I like a lot as the countryside seems so fresh. No incident to report, just a pleasant 18 mile ride with a tailwind finish.

The return trip wasn't bad either. I was tempted by using the short route home but there was an unusual amount of traffic on the road outside work (possibly people trying alternative ways round after a serious crash north of Wellington) so I discounted that quite quickly and took the usual quieter way skirting the edge of Attingham Park instead.

Spotted a friend of my sister who was out on her electric bike - she has been ill for a few years and has been using an electric wheelchair for mobility but relatively recently found that she is able to ride an electric bike which is getting her out more and seems to be helping her health. 

28.2 miles for the round trip today, 14.1 mph average. Quite quick using the knockabout bike. Happy with that.

Tomorrow's forecast looks like being one of, if not _the _calmest of the year so far. I think the Raleigh will get some use.


----------



## Garry A (6 Aug 2015)

Went for a pedal around the River Forth today. Headed over the Kincardine bridge and along the Fife coastal path loosely following sustrans 76. Found a lot of stretches of 76 that really weren't suitable for anything other than MTB and there were more road bike friendly alternatives nearby. Some nice wee towns along the coast. Over the Forth road bridge and back west via South Queensferry, Blackness, Bo'ness and some very hilly farm roads. 45 miles in no great hurry. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/362596794


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


>


It looks like you do the same thing as me with your phone ... I found similar little dents in the case of my phone and wondered what they were, then I realised that I had been riding along holding the phone in my teeth! (I wanted to take a picture, but decided that I needed to be 100 metres up the road and couldn't be bothered to put the phone away and then get it back out again.)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like you do the same thing as me with your phone ... I found similar little dents in the case of my phone and wondered what they were, then I realised that I had been riding along holding the phone in my teeth! (I wanted to take a picture, but decided that I needed to be 100 metres up the road and couldn't be bothered to put the phone away and then get it back out again.)


It's a side effect of being on crutches. I run out of hands and when my pockets are full, my teeth are the only thing left 


 its the only thing left to do really! Still it protects the phone and gives it that used look


----------



## Katherine (7 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> A few pics from today's ride - after the rain had given up. I'll dedicate this one to my Grandfather and let the pictures do the talking. I'm not in the mood right now.
> 
> View attachment 99135
> 
> ...




I see you take "Naked" snacks out with you, I take them as back up for longer rides as they are easy to digest and don't make you feel uncomfortable when you are cycling.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as per usual..
After completing my chores in the morning, I took the CX along some of the local tracks and canal banks to Gaydon Marina as far as Blisworth before cutting back onto tarmac for several miles to Courteenhall and Quinton.





Under a bridge on the Grand Union canal, with the old Express Lift Tower in the background.






Gayton Junction, on the Blisworth Arm of the Grand Union canal. Lovely place to ride through, and quite busy with boats and barges at the moment.






Sadly, I didn't have much money with me, but if I see the cheese boat again I'll flag it down and purchase my cheesy comestibles, fear ye not!
The next boat along was the Fudge Boat... Not keen on fudge though!

Once nearer to home, I cut across the fields to some rather lumpy bridleways that bounced the CX about a bit..






One of the old bridges across a Nene tributary, just before a nettle strewn track. I managed to only catch one lash across my ankle so it was better than usual!








I stopped at the shop by some ancient stocks in Houghton to grab a can of Pepsi as it was quite warm and I'd emptied my water bottle a while earlier.

Back home on 31 enjoyable miles, even with the surprisingly brisk headwind on the way out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/362577141


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> I see you take "Naked" snacks out with you, I take them as back up for longer rides as they are easy to digest and don't make you feel uncomfortable when you are cycling.


Yep - they are dairy free which is what I need being (anaphylactic shock) allergic to milk proteins so all the usual is out. I have also just found out that Wiggle have started to stock them (at a sensible price) as do Amazon (sometimes sensible and sometimes not) as well as buying them direct where you can get the short dated ones which is what I do and usually pick them up at between 33-50p a bar, never more.
Wiggle also have some additional dairy free ones which I had not come across before, so I have just placed an order several other makes as well... the delivery is due today which should make my next few rides interesting in the culinary sense!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2015)

My Run Today.

Now that the Ride London Surrey 100 is over and done with, my next goal is to run my first half marathon. I hope you don't mind if I post my results and maps up, posting my reports here in some strange way sort of motivates me to get out and run, I ain't a big fan of running me. The half marathon is in October a week before my 58 birthday, the first half marathon I will have ever done, apart from eating whole ones before the became Snickers. ( what a stupid name for a chocolate bar Snickers, Marathon was a much better name).

Anyway..3.5 miles today, up and down the track, my splits for the first 3 miles were the quickest I've done so far. when I started running at the beginning of the year I couldn't run a mile in under ten minutes, (actually I couldn't RUN a mile, I had to walk some of it) so I am getting quicker.


----------



## BSRU (7 Aug 2015)

A surprisingly hard 123km with 1200m of going up, not too quick either.
After about 20km came across a closed road on my route with a diversion that would have taken me onto the A419.
Fortunately one of the workers told me how to avoid the closed road without the need for using the A419 on a road not suitable to be used as a car diversion as it was single track.





Started off warm and got warmer, much warmer, almost ran out of liquid refreshment.









Started recovery with 2 pints of Ribena, mugs of tea and scotch pancakes.


----------



## Katherine (7 Aug 2015)

BSRU said:


> A surprisingly hard 123km with 1200m of going up, not too quick either.
> After about 20km came across a closed road on my route with a diversion that would have taken me onto the A419.
> Fortunately one of the workers told me how to avoid the closed road without the need for using the A419 on a road not suitable to be used as a car diversion as it was single track.
> View attachment 99249
> ...


Don't forget some protein. Milk is a good idea.


----------



## Katherine (7 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Yep - they are dairy free which is what I need being (anaphylactic shock) allergic to milk proteins so all the usual is out. I have also just found out that Wiggle have started to stock them (at a sensible price) as do Amazon (sometimes sensible and sometimes not) as well as buying them direct where you can get the short dated ones which is what I do and usually pick them up at between 33-50p a bar, never more.
> Wiggle also have some additional dairy free ones which I had not come across before, so I have just placed an order several other makes as well... the delivery is due today which should make my next few rides interesting in the culinary sense!



They sell them in boxes of 6 in Tesco and I too look out for them on the short date shelf.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Don't forget some protein. Milk is a good idea.


Unless you are SNSSO!


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

Right I have a 'Henry' vacuum cleaner strapped to the back of the bike for the return leg home. He'll be looking back at the traffic behind.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2015)

Biscuit said:


> Right I have a 'Henry' vacuum cleaner strapped to the back of the bike for the return leg home. He'll be looking back at the traffic behind.



Brilliant! Completely Brilliant.


----------



## derrick (7 Aug 2015)

Nice 50 miler with the lads on Thursday evening, Lovely evening weather wise, a big loop of Epping, Ended up having a couple of beers in Enfield, Great evening.
https://www.strava.com/activities/362882406:


----------



## BSRU (7 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Don't forget some protein. Milk is a good idea.


I drink lots of milk everyday, probably 3 pints a day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/363410842



















What a corker of a day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Aug 2015)

Awsome lid RRK


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Aug 2015)

meta lon said:


> Awsome lid RRK


It's just superb


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Not so sunny today and definitely more windy. Rode over to Deal as I wanted to visit the Fowlmead centre. Just turned up, rode onto the track and started some circuits. A tads bland, but good if you're looking to increase your fitness without the worry of motorised vehicles!
> Returned home having done 60 miles. Enjoyable!


Shame i was at work as i live a few hundred yards away.
The London League Cyclocross is being held there on 18th October.


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Shame i was at work as i live a few hundred yards away.
> The London League Cyclocross is being held there on 18th October.


I shall use it more. During the winter, I can see myself driving down and having a whizz! At least you don't have to worry about motorized vehicles!
Hope it prospers. Perhaps catch a few events too.


----------



## surfdude (7 Aug 2015)

a 1 mile terrifying first ride on clipless peddles . the whole time thinking this is going to hurt at some point . it didn't thankfully


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2015)

surfdude said:


> a 1 mile terrifying first ride on clipless peddles . the whole time thinking this is going to hurt at some point . it didn't thankfully


 well done

It will hurt at some point, i fell in a rose bed when i first started


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Aug 2015)

surfdude said:


> a 1 mile terrifying first ride on clipless peddles . the whole time thinking this is going to hurt at some point . it didn't thankfully


You'll get used to it


----------



## Buck (7 Aug 2015)

Good on you. 
I did the same on my maiden voyage then fell over on a later ride!

It's not if but when


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Aug 2015)

Had a super ride on the new Cube today.http://www.cube.eu/uk/bikes/fullsus...eo-140-super-hpc-tm-275-carbonnflashred-2015/

bike is a peach..little fettling to get it sharp .."flew into a stingging nettle patch" so that needs fettling for a start..nettle fixation is not good.

been a nice week here weather wise and everywhere was dry..
need to go to Cannock or better still Wales to hammer this little beauty..its a seriously good bike..


----------



## Biscuit (7 Aug 2015)

Slow ride home due to overloaded bike. Stopped off at Aldi for falafel and mayo ingredients and other random bits, so last 10miles were...interesting character building. Henry the vacuum has made it in one piece. Pity I can't be arsed to switch it on now.


----------



## Garry A (7 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> My Run Today.
> 
> Now that the Ride London Surrey 100 is over and done with, my next goal is to run my first half marathon. I hope you don't mind if I post my results and maps up, posting my reports here in some strange way sort of motivates me to get out and run, I ain't a big fan of running me. The half marathon is in October a week before my 58 birthday, the first half marathon I will have ever done, apart from eating whole ones before the became Snickers. ( what a stupid name for a chocolate bar Snickers, Marathon was a much better name).
> 
> ...



I started running in January too and have also signed up for my first half marathon in October (Glasgow). Which one are you doing?


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> I started running in January too and have also signed up for my first half marathon in October (Glasgow). Which one are you doing?


What a coincidence! The running and timing that is. I'm doing the Oxford half marathon.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2015)

Another post work, pre-tea ride, this time on the (still not cleaned) hybrid.
I repeated Mondays route, to Scholes via Wood Lane then Rakehill Road to Barwick, this time avoiding the sea of mud although the rocky bits were as 'interesting' as ever...
Into Barwick past the chip shop  and the along Main Street and down Long Lane, onto Ellis Lane and across the golf course. Up to Manston Lane (roadworks still in place, so probably there for the weekend...) then across Pendas Fields and up to home.

8.69 miles in 41m 15s at an average of 12.6 mph which will do for me.

The weather is looking good for tomorrow, so I'm thinking of an early ride out on the road bike. I might even get round to cleaning the hybrid when I get back.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Aug 2015)

meta lon said:


> Had a super ride on the new Cube today.http://www.cube.eu/uk/bikes/fullsus...eo-140-super-hpc-tm-275-carbonnflashred-2015/
> 
> bike is a peach..little fettling to get it sharp .."flew into a stingging nettle patch" so that needs fettling for a start..nettle fixation is not good.
> 
> ...



Nice looking bike.


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Aug 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Another post work, pre-tea ride, this time on the (still not cleaned) hybrid.
> I repeated Mondays route, to Scholes via Wood Lane then Rakehill Road to Barwick, this time avoiding the sea of mud although the rocky bits were as 'interesting' as ever...
> Into Barwick past the chip shop  and the along Main Street and down Long Lane, onto Ellis Lane and across the golf course. Up to Manston Lane (roadworks still in place, so probably there for the weekend...) then across Pendas Fields and up to home.
> 
> ...


If it's a nice day, double the ride and sod the cleaning!!


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> If it's a nice day, double the ride and sod the cleaning!!



That sounds like a better plan!


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2015)

Headed east although the road closed sign in Knaresborough was worrying, maybe the pub would be better. Choose to try the closed road and yes it was passible although as events turned out the pub may have better the choice





A lengthy loop eventually brought me to Aldwarke Toll Bridge over the River Ure. Something strange had happened with electronic devices as I later discovered the camera had reset itself to 31/12/12 while my Cycle Computer had died so I somewhat exceeded the 5mph limit and yes the boards did bounce!




This is the church in the village that the bridge is named after




Next came Helperby Brafferton with some notable architecture












Thornton Bridge provided the way back over the Ure




Heading back west this seemed like a pretty good road as I existed the village of Staveley




Next moment this happened




Bruised and battered but no serious injury, however I had broke the mount of one of the prescription lens that fit inside the cycling glasses and gratefully accepted a lift home from the driver of a passing 4 wheel drive. On examining the bike once home discovered the front derailleur had rotated, the fixing of rear view mirror broke and the headset loose


----------



## Glow worm (7 Aug 2015)

Just a quick POET's day 8 miler here today out on the fen.





This bridleway has grass just long enough to clog up jockey wheels and cassettes. Still beats the road though.






On White Fen the National Trust have thoughtfully provided picnic tables for weary cyclists to stop for a brew.






From the bridge, Swaffham Bulbeck Lode. Further along a marsh harrier appeared as a highlight at Tubney Fen. Good to see a couple of kingfishers too.






Later on, cycling home from the take- away place, I passed my favourite 'cyclists dismount' sign. I reckon none of us should pass these bloody things without defacing them in some way or other.


----------



## Garry A (7 Aug 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Headed east although the road closed sign in Knaresborough was worrying, maybe the pub would be better. Choose to try the closed road and yes it was passible although as events turned out the pub may have better the choice
> View attachment 99301
> 
> A lengthy loop eventually brought me to Aldwarke Toll Bridge over the River Ouse. Something strange had happened with electronic devices as I later discovered the camera had reset itself to 31/12/13 while my Cycle Computer had died so I somewhat exceeded the 5mph limit and yes the boards did bounce!
> ...



Ooft! How did that happen? Pothole?


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2015)

Garry A said:


> Ooft! How did that happen? Pothole?


No idea, as you can see the road looked okay.


----------



## Katherine (7 Aug 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Headed east although the road closed sign in Knaresborough was worrying, maybe the pub would be better. Choose to try the closed road and yes it was passible although as events turned out the pub may have better the choice
> View attachment 99301
> 
> A lengthy loop eventually brought me to Aldwarke Toll Bridge over the River Ouse. Something strange had happened with electronic devices as I later discovered the camera had reset itself to 31/12/13 while my Cycle Computer had died so I somewhat exceeded the 5mph limit and yes the boards did bounce!
> ...



Oops! Hope you are feeling better and get the bike fixed soon. As Gary says, what brought you down?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Aug 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Headed east although the road closed sign in Knaresborough was worrying, maybe the pub would be better. Choose to try the closed road and yes it was passible although as events turned out the pub may have better the choice
> View attachment 99301
> 
> A lengthy loop eventually brought me to Aldwarke Toll Bridge over the River Ouse. Something strange had happened with electronic devices as I later discovered the camera had reset itself to 31/12/13 while my Cycle Computer had died so I somewhat exceeded the 5mph limit and yes the boards did bounce!
> ...


Bit of an abrupt way to end the ride. Have a like for the report though.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2015)

Out this morning just before 6 am up and out of the boro via the mad mile , along past beckworths on to Sywell village , Mears Ashby ,Earls Barton over the A45 past the new marina site up and over one of my favourite hills ie Whiston down into Castle Ashby .






















Along and across the estate drive towards Yardley Hasting then Grendon and towards Wollaston along and up Hardwater (look at the ratios on rear block) and back through Great Doddington in to the boro


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2015)

biggs682 said:


> Out this morning just before 6 am up and out of the boro via the mad mile , along past beckworths on to Sywell village , Mears Ashby ,Earls Barton over the A45 past the new marina site up and over one of my favourite hills ie Whiston down into Castle Ashby .
> 
> View attachment 99332
> View attachment 99333
> ...


You did well up Hardwater with that block! Was it worth changing gear?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> You did well up Hardwater with that block! Was it worth changing gear?




not really @PeteXXX i had to stop on the cross roads and get some air , going up and Whiston was hard as well


----------



## toeknee (8 Aug 2015)

Actually moved my bum and went out on my recently purchased Boardman cx comp, no strava on this ride, no garmin (sold) just a basic speed, distance computer, went along the Wirral way from Willaston ( Hadlow road ) to heswall,then back again, but went past hadlow and continued to Hooton, then went up onto the road and cycled back to hadlow road via Willaston, and back to the car. 15 miles at a steady 9-11 mph, more smiles than miles, took a couple of photos to share to.. Might do it again Sunday,and try to get to west kirby, without getting lost.






















Regards
Tony.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2015)

6am on a glorious morning saw me out on the Ridgeback for a quick spin before an appointment at 9am.





I flew up to the beach just to make sure it was still there and sure enough it was.







Route 1 along the seafront and some of the oh soooooo many pubs we have here





I discovered it was Art week on the pier






but i pushed on into a warm headwind along the front and down onto the ancient highway





eventually coming into Sandwich and the Toll Bridge




and then back out into the lanes towards home




The weather was really warm and humid and the sun was out but it was slightly overcast with the tail end of some early mist over the 
fields.





Then home for a quick shower before jumping on one of the other bikes for a ride into town. As i type this the sun is shining strongly so a good excuse to get out there for ride number 3 later on, and there is still tomorrow


----------



## LarryDuff (8 Aug 2015)

Finally a weekend ride in the sunshine! 42 miles with over 3000ft of climbs. Took a bit of a wrong turn on way home from Castlewellan and ended up on a real bu**rr of a hill that I had never been up before .


----------



## SteveF (8 Aug 2015)

Another ride along the Estuary, went a little further along the track which turned pretty gravelly..... It was lovely out there though, nice and sunny with a cool breeze...



Erm... different king of puncture hazard!


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2015)

Recall saying to the couple who kindly gave me a lift home that I realised the bike was heading into the verge and tried to correct it but it only seemed to make it worse. A mile earlier I had nearly come off when pulling into a farm entrance to allow a car pass and slid alarmingly on the gravel. Beginning to think the headset was not fully tight and that slide on the gravel was enough for it to loosen further and eventually allow the front wheel to suddenly take a mind of its own. Have hopefully managed to glue the spectacle frame back together, a combination of gel superglue to get the initial alignment and then a coating around the joint of slow setting exopy.


----------



## gavgav (8 Aug 2015)

Woke up to the best weather of the summer, not a cloud in the sky, completely calm and so there was no way I was missing out on a ride today!

I hadn't really planned a route and so just decided to see where I ended up, making sure I was home for 11:30 when Dad was arriving.

Began by heading to Betton Abbots, then climbed up to Cantlop and Pitchford, before arriving in Acton Burnell, where I paused to decide which route to take. I fancied a challenge and so decided to do the route up to Cardington, but from a direction I'd never done it in before. Having been down this route I knew there was serious climbing ahead and it didn't disappoint, as the first hill up to Ruckley got the heart pumping and I paused at the top for chocolate and a picture.





I continued to climb, enjoying the fabulous scenery, to Chatwall and then joined a road I hadn't been on before, to Enchmarsh. The views over South Shropshire were immense, but the steep climbing was relentless and by the time I reached the top I had climbed about 1200 ft in 10 miles and at 676ft Strava tells me I've been up my single biggest climb ever, beating anything I've even done in the Lake District before!! Worth it though.







I arrived at the junction for Cardington and paused for much needed water and crisps, with the avg speed only showing 9.9mph so far.

The return journey would be downhill and flat pretty much all the way, and it was great fun descending Folly Bank at 30mph and then cruising to Longnor, Ryton and Condover. I then took the lanes towards Betton Abbots and, as I reached the crossroads I wanted, a club ride from Stan's Cycle Shop passed the junction. I waited for them and a VW Golf following them, to pass, before I pulled out and followed them up the small hill. In doing so I witnessed the worst bit of driving I've ever seen whilst on my bike. The idiot in the Golf decided to over take the 12 or so riders, approaching a blind crest and in doing so met a Toyota Hilux coming over the crest. Both cars skidded as they met head on and I was waiting for the smash, but remarkably they stopped within what must have been inches of each other. Neither car had anywhere to go now, as they were alongside some of the cyclists, so they had to wait for the other bikes to undertake them, before the Golf could then pull back onto the correct side of the road, and then proceed to overtake around a bend instead. What a complete Idiot this driver was .

I arrived home having done 24.8 miles at 11.9mph, with 1269ft of climbing. Must have averaged about 14mph for the last 14 miles to bring the speed up to that, which is fast for me!!

Ready to go and watch Shrewsbury Town v Millwall this afternoon as the footy season is back


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2015)

Alarm goes off at 05:00 and I don't want to get out of bed, legs are really feeling the commuting this week. But I know the weather is going to be just about perfect to get in my August imperial century ride so I crawl out of my pit.

Two chunky slices of peanut butter on toast, big bowl of cornflakes and a big mug of tea and I'm ready to go.

During the week I bought a Goal Zero Flip20 battery pack (for full disclosure I work for the UK distributor) which I hoped would extend the battery life on the Satmap (also distribute these.) In order to test it I took a spare Satmap with me with a battery that wasn't fully charged. At 85 miles the battery was on red so I plugged the Flip20 into it. When I got home the Satmap had gone back up to 3 bars (out of 4.) It worked perfectly so now I'm going to start carrying it with me on the longer rides.

Anyway onto the actual ride. As usual I didn't plan a route, I'd decided that I didn't want to do any climbing due to the aching legs.

After a few miles I go over a railway bridge and I know there are roadworks the other side. I have a bus behind me so I stop short of the roadworks to let them by. The bus pulls up along side me and opens the door. The driver apologises to me - I think she was flashing her lights to try and trip the traffic lights and she thought I was stopping to have a go. We had a friendly chat and the lights change and we are on our way.

I decided to go to Billesdon, which is a bit of a climb, but it is nice and steady and not taxing at all. I headed out to Hallaton and then Medbourne and saw a sign post for Neville Holt. I've had a few people ask me if I've been up this hill and today, despite the aching legs, I decided to go up it. Anyway it was probably the hardest climb I've done and I was breathing really heavily, but I got up it and actually felt pretty good when I got to the top. Yes it was steep, but it was a steady climb and I managed to do it staying in the saddle. The Strava segment says 273 feet climb over 0.9 miles. 

After that the ride was pretty straight forward. I stopped at 85 miles to get some more drink and took the chance to check the cricket score.

105 miles in total, and for once the BBC weather forecast was spot on. Cloudy to start with, that disappeared and the sun just shone and shone. Really warm and next to no wind.

https://www.strava.com/activities/364047615


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Aug 2015)

I feel a bit of a fraud in here posting without any lovely pic's! 

I get migraine 3-4 times a year and on Wednesday I had a nasty one. Had to resort to Sumatriptan injection in my thigh. This flattens me for a few days so it was with a bit of fragile-ness that I sallied forth into the Cumbrian hinterlands today.

Went ok, felt crappy at first though. Legs took a while to get with it.

Pretty warm ride of 27.78 miles / 2603' ascent / 14.66 mph av' which I was happy with. One swine of a hill had me huffing, puffing and sprinkling sweat.

Will have another pootle tomorrow and then very big hike in the mountains on Monday and then off on holiday to see mad friends in Poole.

So no more cycling for around 8 days or so.

Safe riding everyone!


----------



## Diggs (8 Aug 2015)

I was a little worried post two weeks of holiday indulgence but joined the LBS ride this morning.
It was lovely out and I didn't struggle as much as I expected but amongst us all, we had one rear mech destroyed (plus as yet unknown frame damage), one spoke go and I got a puncture in the last mile (pro-tip - ensure you have the correct length valves for your new wheels ).


----------



## Saluki (8 Aug 2015)

Just a short ride today, despite the gorgeous weather. 
We rode down through Bowthorpe and out to Bawburgh and on Marlingford and past the mill and then to Wymondham.
We looked for a cuppa in Wymondham. The one by Morries was shut until Monday and the tourist place is only open Mon - Fri. We thought 'sod it' and rode home.
Neither of us feeling the love today. I felt tired with heavy legs. I am considering a little snooze on the sofa in a min.

20.27 miles in a very slow 1:36:05


----------



## BrynCP (8 Aug 2015)

Second 100KM of the week today.

Headed south due to a light southerly wind that I hoped would help me back home. After 20 miles of more familiar roads, I was out into the deserted roads of North Lincolnshire and Lincolnshire and briefly into the area marked on the map as an "Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty".

Rode a total of 67.9 miles at 15.5mph.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Aug 2015)

Three rides to report;

First two rapid commutes in and out of work(and a n easy warm down around Cambridge);

https://www.strava.com/activities/363119842

https://www.strava.com/activities/363119404

https://www.strava.com/activities/363119404

And today's club ride on a near perfect sunny day;

https://www.strava.com/activities/364187028


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Aug 2015)

Been away for a while. My riding has become rather mundane for the time being, I'm limited to 30 minutes or so a day at the moment on medical advice. I have had a couple of nice rides though, having spent a week in the New Forest. Both family rides starting at Sandy Balls Campsite, Godshill. The first took us across the forest to Fritham where we had a fab pub lunch, 12 miles at 5mph, and the other a 7 mile loop through Abbotswell, similar pace. Loved it.


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Aug 2015)

Clear sunny skys here too as I set off towards my favourite location of Wiltshire for the first time in over a month & with a plan to explore a few more new roads.

The journey across the forest to get there was glorious in the sun with just a gentle cooling breeze, however my mood was somewhat saddened when I passed a grazing cow with something stuck in its mouth! Concerned, I turned round to investigate & found it had a plastic fizzy drinks bottle, discarded by some pea-brained halfwit who couldn't be arsed to take it home , wedged between its teeth, so with a coaxing said bottle was released & the cow & I continued on our way.

Heading through Alderholt, Martin & up the Howgare Road climb it was then onto the new roads that I had planned through the pretty villages of Mead End & Bowerchalke & included a half mile 11% climb, just what I needed on a hot day!

Lunch was duly taken at the top whilst admiring the views & watching the farmers busy harvesting before heading back along the country lanes through Fifield Bavant, Broad Chalke, Rockbourne & Fordingbridge for a very pleasant, although somewhat warm 73 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/364135086





A glorious New Forest in the sun today...........

& plenty of Wiltshire countryside.


----------



## Garry A (8 Aug 2015)

Yesterday's ride was an out and back on the Forth and Clyde canal track. After four hours on the Defy on Thursday I decided to have a little comfort and take the Roam hybrid out and hammer right over the rough surfaces. Went from Falkirk to Kilsyth and back with a short break sitting on a fence eating Kendal mint cake. A nice tailwind on the return meant I got a few Strava PB's. Lots of cyclists out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/363336035
Sorry no photos 

Edit. Went for a 5k run later to justify more cake
https://www.strava.com/activities/363557126


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Aug 2015)

Up early(ish) and out for a spin on the Boardman Road Comp. I wanted to get 20+ miles in for the first time since my knee problems started, so today was about that rather than out and out speed.

Up Coal Road and out along Skeltons Lane. Treated to a very wide pass from a Harrogate & District bus,although not so enamored with an unnecessarily close pass from a Citroen Berlingo...
Then down onto the drops for the rapid descent into Thorner - what a lumpy, bumpy section of road this is though. Fortunately my fillings survived, so through the village and up the hill towards Bramham Park, where they were busy setting up for the Leeds Festival. A new top speed (35.6mph) set down into the dip at Wothersome, combined with a much slower ascent up the other side - although I did overtake someone! 
Then the downhill run into Bramham, where I stopped to refuel and take a pic.




Back across the A1(M) bridge and started heading up towards Boston Spa. I decided to carry the bike up onto the footbridge over the A1(M) for Clifford to get onto NCN R66 as the section between there and Boston Spa is part farm track and I wasn't on the bike for that today.
A suitably speedy return to Bramham down the smoothly tarmac'd cycle route, continuing down into the village and then the climb up Town Hill past the Swan pub. I've always found this climb a challenge but it seemed easier today, so maybe I am doing something right? 
Then looped round the top of the village and back onto the road parallel to the meandering NCN R66 and the cruise down to Bramham cross roads (apparently it's an 'interchange' now) and then the largely downhill run into Aberford, where I got a pleasing turn of speed up and overtook someone else (two people in one day? Unheard of!  )
The a right after crossing Cock Beck towards Barwick in Elmet. Passed a mixed peleton heading the other way, all very friendly and cheery, then along the undulations of Cattle Lane and the quick descent down to the bridge and the uphill run into Barwick.
Through the village and on to Scholes, where I met that blooming headwind again.It seems that there is a permanent wind against you on this run - one day there will be an easterly making my life a bit easier...
Down Leeds Rd and checking the odometer, i wasn't sure if I was quite going to reach 20 miles, so turned off down Pendas Way and put in an extra loop up Manston Lane and then through Pendas Fields to make sure before heading up to home.

21.99 miles (bike computer says 22.1 miles but Map My Ride has a difference of opinion) in 1hr 29m at an average of 14.7mph, with 811ft climbed on an absolutely glorious sunny summers day. taking it steady seems to have paid off as the knees are OK so far. 

Gutted though that MMR hasn't synced properly and although this ride is listed within workouts, it isn't showing on the front page and none of the 'courses' on route have registered so I've no idea if I've improved on any of them. 

PS - still not cleaned the hybrid - well, i'm probably going out on it tomorrow, so it will only need doing again...


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Aug 2015)

@cosmicbike sandy balls? Really?

I fancied a bit of a change this week and I've not seen Mrs Dave much of late as she's been working all over Europe for the past few weeks so she came with me in the car with our bikes to the nicely named village of Little Snoring in Norfolk.
We parked by the beautiful old church and set off for Great Snoring. The roads were filled with pheasant pancakes, some were a bit smelly!
The countryside was really nice, and harvesting was in full swing. 
We made our way to the Walsingham villages, every house and cottage a vision of flint and roses.
On through quiet and silky smooth lanes until we reached New Holkham, a quick shimmy through the gates and we were of down his Graces drive





Traffic free loveliness , I had to go some to catch up to her after this pic, and eventually I did





Then we came into the park, people were having a nice time in the sun, biking, dog walking, picnics, it was great.




We stopped at the hall for tea, 17 miles down.
Out and about today we saw 2 marsh harriers 1 kestrel, 1 Sparrowhawk, 12 buzzards and 3 red kites. The kites were just over our heads hanging about with a pair of buzzards, no fighting, no shouting!
We made our way past Wells and onto more deserted silky roads. By now we were on higher ground and could see the ranks of wind turbines miles out at sea.

On we went back to the car. Today wasn't about speed, it was all about being out having a good day with your best mate ever. Once back at the car my Garmin turned to 30 miles exactly!


http://www.strava.com/activities/364165198/segments/8689044920


Mrs Dave, she's really capable at this....








Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/364386465
Just a short one today, I think the days of the big rides are numbered TBH. I'll still do the odd big one now and again, but we shall see.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> for once the BBC weather forecast was spot on.



 I suppose even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Spartak (8 Aug 2015)

After a weeks holiday I was keen to get out on the bike today so after lunch I was away 8-)

Great ride in glorious sunshine - headed via Frampton Cotterell & Iron Acton to Yate Rocks where I spotted one of the 'Sodbury Sportif' yellow bikes [ a few are dotted around the area to promote their upcoming Sportif ]






Thru Chipping Sodbury & onto the New Inn at Mays Hill for a lovely pint in their beer garden enjoying the rays 8-)






https://www.strava.com/activities/364257408


----------



## Paul139 (8 Aug 2015)

Buck said:


> It's not if but when



So so true!!


----------



## Paul139 (8 Aug 2015)

Haven't really been out on a "proper" ride for ages, lost the enthusiasm a bit to be honest.
Anyway I saw on Evans website they had a pair of retro style gloves on sale, so ordered and decided on click and collect which gave me a reason to ride so I could collect them in person. I rode to Chelmsford tried the gloves only to find the largest size wouldn't fit my shovel hands!! 
So a 37 mile ride and no gloves,but did have a nice chat with the helpful staff. Not a wasted day. Must get out more.


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Aug 2015)

A ride out with CC Ecosse. A last-minute spur-of-the-moment thing, but a ride from Edinburgh, looping round through Peebles and back, 63 miles altogether.

Really strong headwind on the outward leg, which was horrible to climb into, but after stopping for chips in Peebles, we had a big tailwind taking us back up, and we were absolutely flying 

Sunny and warm, which makes Scotland even more photogenic than usual.




http://www.strava.com/activities/364388476

And I've got a bit of sunburn, my arms are glowing in the dark


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 Aug 2015)

Well last Saturday I finally achieved an Imperial ton on my trike .....so now I know I can I did another 100 miler today. Today's ride was to Norwich and back. I grew up in Norwich - but cycling there now is much nicer than it was when I was a lad. Not as fast today as last week - but a different group of riders and today we went by minor roads and byways. A lovely lovely day thoroughly enjoyed by all six of us.


----------



## DaveReading (8 Aug 2015)

I'm thinking of doing the Henley Hill Hundred (km) next month, so I thought I would recce part of the route today (although I've ridden much if it on my regular Sunday rides). Ended up slightly disappointed with my average speed over 39 miles - just over 12mph - but then it was quite hilly. 

A couple of interesting incidents on the hills. I was followed up the hill to Rotten Row by a massive tractor and trailer that took up all of the width of the road, so I thought it would be prudent to pull over (which I try to avoid on hills) and was rewarded with a cheery wave. And my first experience of Britwell Hill was a bit of an eye-opener, I think it's the fact that it's so straight that makes it intimidating. As I was grinding my way up at 3-4mph on my granny ring, a car coming down stopped to let me past. Only problem was that he was still about 300 yards away, and I felt guilty about holding him up for all that time, so I furiously waved him on as I could see a passing place halfway between us. Eventually he took the hint.

My low average speed meant that I had to miss out the Nuffield/Ipsden/Checkendon bit in favour of carrying on through Nettlebed and back to Sonning Common.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2015)

Ten miles my ride this day. Quite humid, but not exceptionally warm. I saw a mother duck and three ducklings crossing the intersection near my home, the third time I've seen her do this today, the other two being when I was trading my Austro-Daimler for a very nice Univega Via Carisma.


 The Via Carisma has a nice 1990's paint scheme in very good order, metallic red spatter over black.



It is a very nice looking bicycle, and, other than having to redo a few spokes in the back wheel of its regular wheel set(this is a wheel set I already had, which also needed, I found, a new spoke, but on non-drive side) and a little clean up. It also carried me the ten miles in nicely under an hour, and was quite comfortable,although something may have to be done about that saddle.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Aug 2015)

Hmmm!

A big dollop of grey-ness has alighted on our piece of Cumbria.

Visibility about 300m across the valley and rain lurching from steady drizzle to occasional monsoon like bursts.

Had a nice ride planned and was 'up for it' but have now lost interest.

I am about to immerse myself in beans on toast, a lovely cuppa and a session with my Kindle.

Hope the weather is better wherever you are!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> @cosmicbike sandy balls? Really?
> 
> I fancied a bit of a change this week and I've not seen Mrs Dave much of late as she's been working all over Europe for the past few weeks so she came with me in the car with our bikes to the nicely named village of Little Snoring in Norfolk.
> We parked by the beautiful old church and set off for Great Snoring. The roads were filled with pheasant pancakes, some were a bit smelly!
> ...


That is part of the Norwich 100 ride. Can you get a cuppa at Holkham Hall all the year round?


----------



## Paul139 (9 Aug 2015)

Wasn't going to go out today as we drove back from Oxford yesterday, but I woke up at 7am saw the sun shining and thought it would be too good to miss.
So yesterday I drove 140 miles in just over 2hrs and today I rode 33 miles in just over 2hrs. I know which journey I enjoyed the most.
Surprisingly few cyclists out this morning, is cycling loosing its appeal to some? I must admit as I said in an earlier post I've had a bit of trouble motivating myself to get out lately but there definitely seemed fewer people out than usual.

https://www.strava.com/activities/364797516


----------



## mooseracer (9 Aug 2015)

Not posted in here for a while as my rides have been boring and few and far between whilst I've been (STILL!) recovering from my broken hip, however yesterday my good lady and I did a 40 miler, the longest ride I've done since early February. Not particularly fast or hilly but it was great to be able to spend 3 hours in the saddle again, and as an added bonus I can still walk today 

https://www.strava.com/activities/364055425


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2015)

Same route as yesterday alongside the millpond that is the English Channel, beautifully warm and sunny. The Kayakers, swimmers and seals were out as well as the cyclists.














If you can get in early the cafe at the end of the pier is pretty good and this morning i caught empty before the masses arrived.


----------



## Booyaa (9 Aug 2015)

Out earlyish this morning with the missus, longest ride for her, lovely weather and a pretty decent pace, got a few PR's on Strava segments I didn't even know were there (I'm not really one for checking out segments as I bother the bottom of the pile rather than the top). Lovely day for it.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Aug 2015)

Arranged to meet some work mates for a ride this morning who have only been cycling a couple of months who live a few miles away from me but arranged to meet on middle ground .So set of from Anstey to meet regular riding mate Andy at Swithland via Cropston and Rothley .Then rode to meeting point in Newtown Linford via Bradgate park .Got to meeting point a mile away from my house having done 6 miles !. Set on a bench waiting for the other 3 they turned up after 15 mins I of them couldn't get air into a tyre but managed it between them .Set of a steady pace for me onto the climb of Markfield Lane a nasty climb that starts steep then flattens out but carries on going up for about a mile we had a couple of stops but they all made it up Then headed for Thornton reservoir for a cup of coffee at the fisherman's lodge .The 3 newer guys had done 11 miles and were well chuffed until they realised they got another 8_9 to get home but I assured them all the big climbs were done . Set off again at a steady pace for me but perhaps pushing them on a bit through Botcheston and heading towards Kirby Muxloe me and Andy said our goodbyes and turned for Ratby leaving the other three to head home and complete their longest ride .Well done guys .So time to pick up the pace through Ratby into Groby and Anstey .Check milage 27 miles done so not having done August metric half century yet time for more miles Turned away from home out through Thurcaston and into Rothley .Pulled over to check 3 Mt bikers who had a bike upside down realised it was another mate from work who had had a puncture but they just finished fixing it after a chat comparing rides etc .Back to original meeting point were Andy went left home and I went straight on .Could see a group of rides in the distance so just had to chase them down caught them surprisingly easily pulled behind for a draft as I was going left in half a mile one rider as went left so I pulled alongside for a chat and he said they were racing yesterday (25m tt) and today was a recovery ride and thought I was doing so well chasing them down.He was headed to the next village to me so I rode with him chatting away until I finally turned for home .34 miles done at what is now a slow average of 13.5 mph. But quite understandable as most of the ride was extremely relaxed for me . Riding with the newbies really made me realise how much I have improved since last Sept when I started riding when like them a 20 mile ride was an epic now I can't do less then 32 on a Sunday .Really enjoyable ride with good company throughout in lovely weather . Loads and loads of riders out today . Hopeful we can arrange more rides in the future with the other rides It gives me a sense of satisfaction watching people improve and enjoy there riding My regular riding mates was always slower than me but although I have improved he has also and I don't leave him behind very often now and I just watched today as he hit a climb at 20 mph and kept the speed almost to the top and said you would not have done that 3 months ago you would have been in bottom gear spinning like mad and you suddenly realised how far we've come


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Aug 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> @cosmicbike sandy balls? Really?



Indeed, even have a photo of my wife and daughter atop one of said Sandy Balls. Nice site, been 25 years since I was last there. 

Another short ride for me today. I've decide to explore all the local roads, might as well make use of the limitations..


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2015)

Whilton Locks the destination, 58 miles the journey, I hadn't been to Whilton Locks for a couple of years so it was somewhere different to go. Another cool grey breezy Sunday morning, out in longs and a long sleeved jersey again, it did warm up and the sun did shine, on the way back but not for long, whilst it was shining I was overdressed. My normal route out through Baginton and across the Fosseway to Marton and on through Birdingbury, Hill and across Grandborough Fields to Willoughby, I turned right past the Cafe and down the A45 then turned left and climbed through Braunston and onto Welton, the other side of Welton I turned left and onto the A5 for the last couple of miles before I turned left for Wilton Locks and the garden centre. On the way back when I got to Welton I carried on to Barby and then I turned left down the hill and onto the road for Dunchurch, on the outskirts of Dunchurch I turned right and picked up a small lane that took me onto the road between Rugby and the A45, just before the A45 I turned right and picked up Lawford Heath Lane then turned left onto Coalpit Lane the crossed the Fosseway and into Wolston then picked up my usual route into Coventry and up Hipswell Highway Sewall Highway and home. Now I'm sat here writing this the sun has come out and its warmed up nicely, I wish it had done that first thing this morning.


----------



## doughnut (9 Aug 2015)

Target for the year has always been to ride 100 miles (previous best was about 72 miles). Failed at the first attempt on @nickyboy's Llandudno ride with a mechanical after 13 miles. Inspired by @Globalti and @SamR who rode the Bay Cycle way I decided to ride from home to Glasson Dock then do the whole route. Set off at 6.30am directly up the A6 through centre of Preston, roads were pretty quiet since it was early then headed up through Broughton and Garstang arriving at Glasson Dock around 8.30. Coffee shop didnt open till 9am so I had to dip into my stash of flapjacks.




Set off on the Bay Cycleway - fantastic first 20-25 miles along bike paths and very quiet roads up to Morecambe where the promenade was pretty much clear of pedestrians. By now it was starting to get pretty warm and I was wishing I'd put some sun tan lotion on.




Continued through Morecambe and onto the canal towpath up to Carnforth and from there along the coast with a few lumpy bits to Arnside where I stopped for lunch.



From there I travelled up past Milnthorpe and over the River Kent to Levens where I finally turned around and started heading towards my destination. The track on the map makes you think you are riding right next to the A590, but the cycle path is quiet and excellent. Started heading back but I took a wrong turn, got distracted and fell off while clipped in (doh!). Only a scratch I thought, but after a few hundred yards found that I'd bounced the derailleur off the road and bent the hanger. Managed to bend it back but I couldnt use the largest couple of rings on the back any more. Carried on back across the A590 and down to Grange-Over-Sands. At this point I was already further than I'd ever cycled before and it was baking hot. Onwards and most definitely upwards for the next 15 miles - the climb up towards Haverthwaite was a killer without my bottom gears, though looking at the faces of the cyclists walking up the other side it seemed that I was going in the easy direction. Coffee and cake at Haverthwaite then crossed over the River Leven at Greenodd.




Lots more short sharp hills through to Ulverston and Bardsea. It was about 95 miles by this point and I was pretty worn out but confident I was going to make it ( I know how flat the coast road is from Ulverston to Barrow) so I phoned ahead to make sure there was fish and chips ready and a cold beer. Unfortunately, the Bay Cycleway doesn't go along the coast road - it goes back inland and there were many more short but painful climbs for the next 10 miles. Stubbornness got me through those hills, only because I was desperate to ride at least 100 miles. It was still super hot and my arms were starting to burn. Back down to the coast road at last and the final half dozen miles were on the flat, past Rampside and the submarine docks and over the bridge onto Walney.



Cold beer, fish and chips and a bottle of after sun lotion waiting for me when I arrived at the mother-in-laws house. A very long day but extended my longest ride by about 40 miles so I'm pretty pleased with myself. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/364787381
If you get the chance to do the Bay Cycleway, then I would thoroughly recommend it. But don't forget there is a flat half and a hilly half.


----------



## Donger (9 Aug 2015)

Back on the bike!  It's been 2 weeks since I knackered my knee ligaments, and I've been giving it complete rest, with plenty of ice packs and anti-inflamatories. Saddle now set at the correct height (), and i started early, doing a gentle 12 mile ride down to Epney and back just to test out both the saddle and my knee. I can offer no explanation for the stern look in this selfie, taken down by the Severn at the Anchor Inn, Epney:




The weather was clearing nicely, and the sun was starting to break through the clouds, lighting up the sandbanks in the Severn:




With 12 miles on the clock, met up with the Kingsway CC outside the Barn Owl in Quedgeley for my first club ride for a fortnight, intending to tag on a few extra miles at the end to qualify for this month's Metric Century Challenge ride. Nice to see quite a few turning up in their club kits. @Dark46 is 2nd from the left, and I'm 3rd from the left:




I went off with the relaxed group of 6, while 7 others comprised the fast group. I was quite surprised how relaxing the ride was along the main road to Ross-on-Wye. I had it down as one to avoid ... the sort of winding, undulating main road with solid lines down the middle and always loads of cars carrying out interesting overtaking manouvres. But on this particular Sunday morning there was hardly a car coming past us and all went fine. Did a couple of laps of the town centre of Ross while looking for a suitable cafe or pub. At this point, @Dark46's rear light fell off. He disappeared under a car to retrieve it with only his feet sticking out for what seemed like an age. We all pulled over to wait:




sadly the pubs weren't open yet, so we ended up eating and drinking our own supplies in the beer garden of the White Lion pub on the banks of the River Wye. What a lovely spot. Plenty of birdlife around, and people launching canoes on the river.




Came back home via Mitcheldean, Flaxley Abbey and Westbury-on-Severn. Some tricky little climbs, but some beautiful and invigorating sweeping descents too. Lovely forest scenery, but I was having way too much fun to stop and take any more photos. Dragged our asses back into the Kingsway estate the long way round, so my co-riders could hit the 50 mile mark. Just so happens this got me to my 100km target without needing to tag on any further loops. Got home to see I'd hit 63.1 miles. And what a terrific ride. Great company, great scenery, considerate drivers everywhere. Lovely.




Never thought I'd manage the Challenge ride this month, so well chuffed. Now I've just got to hope I'll still be able to walk tomorrow, and that I'll be OK by the time I head for the Alps in September. Can't wait. Cheers everyone, _Donger_.


----------



## Foghat (9 Aug 2015)

The Sunday morning fast group ride was unexpectedly gatecrashed by an equine delegation today.

Galloping, out-of-control horse and rider shot out onto the road from a bridleway entrance at (and perpendicular to) the side of the lane, right into the middle of the group. Rather than scything straight through us, the horse-rider managed to execute a desperate handbrake turn and decelerate the beast into a direction of travel vaguely the same as us amid a spectacular blur of scrabbling hooves-on-tarmac, although one cyclist was collected and pushed almost off the far side of the road. Somehow he stayed upright, fending himself off more than half a ton of freaking steeplechase nutjob. The rest of us behind the action all frantically tested our braking and swerving capability - I do love the smell of burning rubber in the morning - and those in front wondered what the hell the commotion was. No one came off, and the horse collected its thoughts and calmed down, enabling us to continue without further drama.

The horse apparently was sporting leg injuries (not caused by this incident) , so that probably explains why it was on its mad mission.

Still, could have turned out a lot worse.....if we'd been a tractor or truck rather than a group of cyclists, that probably would have been one dead horse instead of one very-nearly-deaded cyclist. Yikes.


----------



## Donger (9 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> The Sunday morning fast group ride was unexpectedly gatecrashed by an equine delegation today.
> 
> Galloping, out-of-control horse and rider shot out onto the road from a bridleway entrance at (and perpendicular to) the side of the lane.......No one came off, and the horse collected its thoughts and calmed down, enabling us to continue without further drama.
> .... Still, could have turned out a lot worse.....if we'd been a tractor or truck rather than a group of cyclists, that probably would have been one dead horse instead of one very-nearly-deaded cyclist. Yikes.


 Or someone could have parked their face in the rear end of a horse!


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/365036349


































40 odd miles, lovely


----------



## IDMark2 (9 Aug 2015)

Yesterdays weather was beautiful, sunny and very warm, actually riding in today's cloudier and cooler conditions was probably more pleasant. Denying my impulse to cycle yesterday was helped by my wife and daughter, who colluded to monopolise my time with them most of the day, so I sneaked out for my ride this morning before the ladies were even awake... 
My route looks similar to the 75km one, except this time I went the shorter but higher route up to Woodbury Common before dropping down through Yettington and East Budleigh instead of staying on the relative flat of the river routes. The Sanctuary Lane climb and onwards up to the Castle is 4.5km and rises from 68m to 180m above sea level, once up here you feel you've earned one of my favourite view points looking over the entire Exe Estuary towards Dartmoor, the city of Exeter nestled in amongst its protective hills.











As usual the great views during the descent down to Yettington aren't graphically shown because I was too busy grinning in the rear view mirror of a small Toyota as I drafted it down the hill, the driver having overtaken me narrowly at the flat part at the top of the lane just a few minutes before. It only lasts until the road flattens out and we both come to a sudden stop to wait for oncoming traffic in the village, she soon accelerates away from me again as the road rises from here and I find I've still got my high descending gear set as I pull away.
I wind along the lanes parallel to the River Otter on a familiar route back home. Plenty of cyclists out this morning, most I see are coming the other way it seems, nobody has come alongside before speeding off so either I can't be caught because I'm going too fast (extremely unlikely) or I'm billy no mates as usual. Horse riders are out too, a quick ping of my bell from a distant way back gaining me thanks as they go into single file to let me by. Everyone's feeling polite and happy on this Sunday morning.
I stop for a banana break before my final leg homewards at Payhembury. Typical Devon village check list features all present and correct, green central square, Church, thatched cottages, pub opposite the church.




The banana has given me enough energy to add an extra loop before my final cool down homeward straight stretch, local council budgets have been evident with marking some surfaces out here for patching. One of the connecting route lanes has had a new surface applied in it's entirety, the way I'm going is a downhill so I enjoy that new smoothness before normal potholed and delicates battering service is resumed as I turn homewards. At least the councils white spray markings give me warning of the worst bits to avoid.





57.5km, 788 metres climbing.


----------



## Globalti (9 Aug 2015)

doughnut said:


> Target for the year has always been to ride 100 miles (previous best was about 72 miles). Failed at the first attempt on @nickyboy's Llandudno ride with a mechanical after 13 miles. Inspired by @Globalti and @SamR who rode the Bay Cycle way I decided to ride from home to Glasson Dock then do the whole route.
> 
> If you get the chance to do the Bay Cycleway, then I would thoroughly recommend it. But don't forget there is a flat half and a hilly half.



Wow! Respect! We avoided some of those hills and only did 86 miles. Have a pat on the back!


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2015)

Another run today, five miles along the Thames Path at Marlow towards Henley on Thames, it wasn't my intention to go to Henley, just in that direction. I was along there because I was killing time waiting for Mrs Wife to complete the Henley swim Bridge to Bridge event, a 14 k swim from Henley Bridge to Marlow Bridge, which she completed in 5 hours. 

So my silly little five mile run is insignificant to her efforts today, but I did it in quite good time considering the amount of children, old people, cyclists, dogs and gates that I had to dodge round or go through. My first mile wast the first sub 9 minute mile I have ever ran, but it went down hill after that, set off too fast and then the path got busy. Bloody hot today too, BUT what a lovely day to be out and about, this time last year it was pi$$ing Down.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Aug 2015)

The boy wonder was home from work by 12ish, so we just went out into the headwinds of Cambridgeshite ( an honest typo, but I like it, so it stays!) 

We did a loop down to Toft, And through the local villages along the quiet roads in the sunshine. In this picture I'm cycling and trying to take a picture on Instagram hence looking like a gurning fool, Thomas on the other hand is looking like the cool cycling dude.






He'd already cycled 16 miles to and from work, so the addition of a 17 mile loop to the total was a sterling effort!

http://www.strava.com/activities/365074685


----------



## BrynCP (9 Aug 2015)

Third (well almost) 100KM of the week.

Decided to stay above the Humber this time, and after yesterday's 68 miles I wanted something flat, so where better than the Holderness Plain running along the Humber, miles of deserted, flat as a pancake roads.

Due to a miscalculation I actually only rode 61.8 miles at an average of 16mph.


----------



## Dark46 (9 Aug 2015)

What a ride today! Supposed to be the shorter of the two rides today. The fast group were doing 45 and the relaxed group 35 miles.

Meeting up with the KCC this morning at the usual place I got there first to everyone's surprise. I arrived at 08:40 and Lisa arrived not long after followed by the others in dribs and drabs. As it was @Donger s first ride since injuring his knee, he wanted a group photo.

As we've now agreed we set off in two groups, as not to cause difficulty to other road users. The relaxed group went off first then the fast group. It was a good turnout as in total there were 13 of us this week. 

The ride was going into the Forest of Dean for the first time for me. 

We were caught by the fast group after about 5 mins and luckily it was on the dualcarriage way so there were no issues with passing. 

The ride went well with no problems and everyone seemed to enjoying the ride. The lights seemed to be against us, not the it was a problem as it meant a rest before heading uphill at Huntley. The ride was a long up hill ride, but not too steep. At Least we were supposed to turn towards Mitcheldean but as we were so close to Ross-on-Wye we decided to go there as many of us hadn't ridden there before. 

Once we cleared Lea there was a lovely downhill section in Ross. At Ross my rear light decided to jump off my bike and split into 2 pieces and batteries in another direction. I propped the bike up and went walking for it. Typically for me I found the glass on one side of the road. The rest of the light wad underneath a Rover coupe'. it seemed like an age, as it landed in the middle of the engine where I couldn't reach it. 
It must have looked odd with a cyclists legs stuck out from under a parked car. I forgot while I was rolling about on the floor that I had a banana in my back pocket! It got mashed up in the pocket lol 

Looking around after trying to reach the light I noticed somehow put of the wheelarch was on the floor. So I used it to retrieve my light. Then put the broken part of the wheelarch by thr drivers door so he would see it.

We rode around Ross trying to find a coffee shop apart from Costa but nothing. 

The trip back was good with a little 11% hill thrown in towards Drybrook. We then turned off that road to Lea then into Mitcheldean. From there it was into Flaxley and passed the Abbey. But on the way there down a rather nice hill. Again my light decided to part company with my bike! This time there was no saving it . 

From there it was plain sailing on to the A48 and back into Gloucester. 

All in all the ride was just over 51 miles for me . 

Plus an extra pic from Wednesday night at the Chepstow Elite Nocturne as the KCC on tour. I'm in the white Mclaren top.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Aug 2015)

Just a couple of 'short' rides for me this weekend. It was a case of getting out whilst I could.

Both rides were the same route.... not much to say about them other than the fact that I found a hitchhiker/stowaway on my shoe on this morning's ride. I have been watching a ladybird whilst we sat enjoying a spot of shade (yes I know, but it was too warm in the sunshine and I burn) and after it had walked under my front right wheel, it then walked under my right foot and disappeared from view. Lifting my right foot up did not reveal the stowaway so I quit watching it and finished off my bar before looking at my right leg to put back onto the pedal... only to spot the stowaway who had found a nice spot under my lace and snuggled down into the tongue of my shoe.... My OH had to evict the stowaway because I still can't reach my feet etc.... It was a ladybird btw.






My OH's bike in a spot of shade before his ride yesterday. It is not quite as shiny as when new almost 12 months ago despite the lack of use!

yesterday's ride https://www.strava.com/activities/364455812
today's ride https://www.strava.com/activities/365106793
I'm taking tomorrow off as a rest day because I have covered 190km (+115 miles) this week!


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Aug 2015)

The forecast for today was grey and overcast so I was surprised to wake up and find glorious sunshine outside.

After yesterdays ride on the road bike I decided to take the (muddy) hybrid as I didn't want it feeling left out by it's sleeker and considerably cleaner stablemate.

Usual-ish route, Wood Lane to Scholes, then Bog lane, Barnbow Lane and up Nanny Goat lane to Garforth. The weather was glorious, but there seemed to be no-one about at all. No walkers, no joggers, not even any other cyclists. Lovely! 
Down onto Barwick Rd and heading up over the M1 bridge and towards Parlington Lane, the farmer was harvesting in the field meaning an awful cloud of dust and flies was swirling over the road - fortunately i got through quickly and turned left onto the roadway leading to the bridle path. I was about to find out where everyone was...
Two 'joggers' (all in running gear but actually walking) were managing to take up most of the width of the bridleway ahead. Polite ring of the bell - nothing. Second polite ring of the bell, getting closer now - still nothing. Polite "morning!", slowing down getting ready to stop - they both turned round, big scowls on faces and moved slightly to one side. Not sure what I could have done differently, but hey ho...

Up the hill and into the woods, through the haunted tunnel and out the other side onto part of the route that's been considerably narrowed by encroaching undergrowth to find a pair of horses and riders heading my way. I had space to pull off the path so I let them through. They seemed a bit surprised by this and were effusive in their thanks.
Then a quick run into Aberford. Turned right at the end and cycled up to the Almshouses intending to stop for a drink, a photo and 5 mins rest...




...but was immediately surrounded by what appeared to be a million tiny black flies - blooming harvest season! Had a quick drink and returned the way I'd come.
Back onto NCN R66 and into the woods where a group of walkers (meanderers?)and their dogs were strung out across the entire bridlepath (it's wide enough for two tractors to pass each other at this point) so I just waited until I had room to get by as they knew I was there but were steadfastly refusing to acknowledge me or allow me through.
Back through the tunnel and met the horse riders from earlier coming back - plenty of room for us all here so just slowed down a bit and a cheery 'hello again' and on our way.
Down the bumpy hill and stopped for another drink at Barwick Rd, watching the harvest going on from a safe distance




Then the old route down Ellis Lane, across the golf course , up onto Manston Lane and through Pendas Fields to home.

14.5 miles in 1hr 11m at an average of 12.2mph and 578ft climbed - with a good chunk of that off road, that will do for me on a Sunday morning.

Then, as I've been threatening to do all week, I cleaned, lubed and fettled the hybrid in the garden whilst listening to this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haynes-Ultimate-Guide-Classic-Rock/dp/B0050EYF2K.


----------



## Saluki (9 Aug 2015)

We went out for a little 20 miler earlier. It was fun.




We rode down the Marriotts - on our roadies - to Lenwade and then took the road to Reepham and cut across to the right just before Reepham and then carried on to Marsham, where we stopped for a quick coffee at the Plough. Seemed very posh there as we walked past 3 new Range Rovers and a couple of Jags. Not that posh though as they had a carvery going on and it didn't have a posh price. We sat in the smoking area, under a brolly for shade swigging coffee for me and a Coke for himself and then pushed on again.

We found ourselves heading for Skeyton and passed the Goat PH (very good Sunday Lunches there if you are in the area) and then on to Scottow and Coltishall. We stopped at the Londis and bought ice lollys and then home via the North Walsham Road, across at Spixworth to St Faiths, on to Horsford and Drayton and back on the Marriotts, picking up a PB along from Drayton to Hellesdon. I knew there was a segment there and got my head down a bit.

37.36 miles all in all (not bad for a 20 miler). Out for 4 hours all in all but we were stopped for a bit over an hour for coffee, ice cream and waiting for Hubster at the top of hills. 12.6 moving average. Just off to the gym with my neighbour now. I've just been to hers for a BBQ so full up on Linda Sausages and Pasta & Tuna (SW recipe) that her Mum knocked up for me.

Strava here: https://www.strava.com/activities/365203694


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I headed out to Hallaton and then Medbourne and saw a sign post for Neville Holt. I've had a few people ask me if I've been up this hill and today, despite the aching legs, I decided to go up it. Anyway it was probably the hardest climb I've done and I was breathing really heavily, but I got up it and actually felt pretty good when I got to the top. Yes it was steep, but it was a steady climb and I managed to do it staying in the saddle. The Strava segment says 273 feet climb over 0.9 miles.


Surely those numbers can't be right? I make that 5.7% which is pretty modest in terms of steepness. I would have thought that you would romp up 5.7% given the fitness you must have to cover the incredible distances that you do every year!


----------



## HertzvanRental (9 Aug 2015)

Couldn't ride this morning-prior engagements!! Busy this afternoon, but thought about a "spin" early evening. Found I had to choose between a ride or a beer and a bottle of "vino collapso!!"
The booze won, but , hey, I plan a ride tomorrow!! God, this retirement business messes up your schedules!!


----------



## Crandoggler (9 Aug 2015)

Did a 32 miler today. Went out with my mother in law's partner. Was nice actually! No real climbs, just a couple of short sharp inclines. 102 miles this week. Not awful!


----------



## Foghat (9 Aug 2015)

Donger said:


> Or someone could have parked their face in the rear end of a horse!



I was immediately behind the alarming horse/cyclist shunt interface, and only by dint of intricate footwork, or should I say brakework, did I avoid doing that.


----------



## SteveF (9 Aug 2015)

42k circular route stopping at the Olde Dog in Herongate for a rather refreshing pint of "Trawler boys"...


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2015)

All fixed, although the glasses will look a mess (had to replace a missing nose pad with one made from a tap washer !) with any lens other than the dark ones and those got scratched in the tumble on Friday so it looks like a new purchase is necessary.

Headed pass the TdF monument at Ripley today on the A61 rather than the cycletrack on the other side of it




Ripley itself was its popular tourist destination, although it seemed a bit more packed than normal




The pub in Scotton seemed a good option after Friday but I peddled on - its named after the villages most (in)famous resident




Further on had intended to follow a path I had been told about but could not find it - playing the video back it seems that I had rode straight pass it. One for another day. Instead came the pretty village of Burton Leonard




and then after a fast ride along the A61 across Monkton Moor NCN67 was picked up in Markington. I have previously commented on the excessive routing of this NCN and here are a couple of signs at a junction which shows the matter quite well




The one problem with using the road is that at busy times like late on a Sunday day trippers to Nidderdale head back home. I also discovered why Ripley seemed that bit busier than normal. In the second photo I had overtaken 11 vehicles, weaving in and out in the face of on coming traffic until the sanctuary of the path seen in the picture was reached, this leads to the old road hiding being the trees which was blocked off when the village by-pass was built.







One section of NCN67 I have not referred to previously is that which curves from the north into the middle of Harrogate. It starts out following the curve of the Harrogate-Ripon railway forming a junction (as did the railway) with a local cycle track from Starbeck which is on the route of the original Leeds-Ripon railway




As the third side of the triangle is still in use by the Harrogate-Knaresborough-York railway the path clambers to one side and crosses over on a bridge with some wooden obstacles




After a brief use of a road NCN67 then runs alongside the railway before ending in a car park, the signs nicely direct cyclists to carry straight on into the adjacent Asda car park. Somehow taking to the road always seems safer to me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2015)

Based on the forecast yesterday I hadn't really planned a ride today. However the rain failed to materialise and it was actually warm and out so what better time to test out my new winter tyres? No, really - I found some Schwalbe Marathon Winter last month on sale for practically a quarter of the usual price so couldn't resist getting a pair and today being dry it was ideal for their bedding in run.

I headed over Lyth Hill to start, then Condover, Ryton, Longnor and up Folly Bank with the intention of dropping into Cardington, however I changed my mind at the top of that climb, turned left and carried on climbing to Yell Bank (1053' ASL) where there are some fabulous views on all sides.

I dropped down through Chatwall next then down through Causeway Wood and on to Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and Condover again before another crossing of Lyth Hill and heading for home.

Incidents en route? Got stuck behind a tractor for a while after Ryton, spotted a hare (my third in two weeks), found at the top of the Folly Bank climb that the reason the bike felt sluggish was the back brake was dragging and got stung by a wasp at Cantlop.

Thoughts on the tyres? Well, like the Snow Studs I already have, they feel fairly draggy (although that could have been the brake ). They are incredibly noisy (like riding over fresh surface dressing the whole way round) but I suspect they are going to be very good on ice with all those studs making contact.

24.4 miles today. 11.6 mph average (partly the studs, partly the dragging brake but mostly the big hill in the middle).





5 miles into the ride - summer conditions, winter tyres.





My view for a couple of miles. He was slow but was sheltering me from the wind. Small mercies I suppose.





It may not have been a great summer in Shropshire (cool and windy) but it has been surprisingly dry as evidenced by the ford having dried up at Leasowes.





On the way up to Yell Bank and looking towards the Clee Hills





The view from the summit. Including the Wrekin and the north Shropshire plain.





A pause at Chatwall. The notice under the postbox advises that it's out of service due to birds nesting inside.





On the way to Acton Burnell.


----------



## Foghat (9 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thoughts on the tyres? Well, like the Snow Studs I already have they feel fairly draggy (although that could have been the brake ). They are incredibly noisy (like riding over fresh surface dressing the whole way round) but I suspect they are going to be very good on ice with all those studs making contact.



I found my 700x30 Schwalbe Winter tyres (only two lines of studs cf. four on your Marathon Winters) add about 15 minutes to my 60/70-minute each-way commute. So I only use them when absolutely necessary!

Nice ride photos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2015)

Foghat said:


> I found my 700x30 Schwalbe Winter tyres (only two lines of studs cf. four on your Marathon Winters) add about 15 minutes to my 60/70-minute each-way commute. So I only use them when absolutely necessary!
> 
> Nice ride photos.


Sounds like what I'd expect. I did do a 100 miler back in January on the Snow Studs (report here)so am under no illusions about the effect on speed with them but they kept me upright on some very icy commutes so were well worth it. I'm hoping these will be even better in that respect.


----------



## Spartak (9 Aug 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Not posted in here for a while as my rides have been boring and few and far between whilst I've been (STILL!) recovering from my broken hip, however yesterday my good lady and I did a 40 miler, the longest ride I've done since early February. Not particularly fast or hilly but it was great to be able to spend 3 hours in the saddle again, and as an added bonus I can still walk today
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/364055425



Good going @mooseracer 

We'll have to meet for a ride / coffee


----------



## Nathan woodhall (9 Aug 2015)

Had a little ride out today with the other half from watford to Harefield not sure of mileage but enjoyed it greatly and the new bike is so much easier to ride then the universal appollo.

Must be the gearing as doing the same on the old bike killed my legs


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Aug 2015)

Climbed 467m this morning.

Did Westerham Hill.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Aug 2015)

Just a 20 miler here today in the flatlands along familiar routes.







Headed for Upware on the Fen. The road surface is awful, but it keeps the cars away. There's a pub there called the ' Five miles from anywhere' or the. ' no hurry'. Didn't stop there today though.






Lots of butterflies about along the way.






Headed off toward Wicken Fen along a waterway where the boats moor, (or park as I'd call it- never been one for boats).






The sun reappeared on Burwell Fen. Another busy day on the cycle path. To be fair though, here were plenty of folk about on bikes. You always get time and space on your own though which is great.






On the home straight, a quick stop in Swaffham Prior looking very dapper in the sunshine, apart from the streetlight columns every few yards (though I somehow managed to capture just the one in this pic). Cambridgeshire are obsessed with street lighting for some bonkers reason, so even the tiniest place is lit up like Las Vegas at night. Nothing a decent air rifle won't deal with though.- So I'm told.

Home after 2 hours - another superb day to be on a bicycle.


----------



## Nomadski (9 Aug 2015)

@Racing roadkill - Great helmet in your pics, brings instant memories of Battle of The Planets / G Force (depending on where you lived in the UK when it broadcast!)

Bit late on the Waspgate report, but had to trek up and back to Manchester so.

Me and @themosquitoking went off on Friday to venture forth towards Leith Hill so I could do the much talked about (on another thread) White Downs. We went via the hilly How Lane (only 0.6 miles but 7% average), and down to Beare Green where we got liquid refreshment, and I had a wasp which crawled down my top and promptly stung my neck... Other wasps took this as an invitation for a frontal assault and I spent the next ten minutes Ned Flandering my arms around trying to defend my soul, with Matt looking bemused and amused in equal measure.






With the power of WASP inside me we powered on, the tower of Leith Hill looming far away in the distance, but getting ever closer.






Then onto the hill where a chap in a yellow fluorescent jacket warned us they were doing work, but wouldn't stop us going up there. The whole road had loose chippings which made for some hilarity in climbing it as the rear wheel spun like crazy and straight lines were in our dreams. That said Matt was storming ahead, clearly in 4x4 mode and looked good to better our PB's up there.

That was until 100 metres from the summit, when another road blockage and a guy warning us the whole road had the same surface. Not fancying a Leith Hill downhill on loose chippings we decided to head down Coldharbour Lane instead (my first time).






Blimey that was a steep descent! I've never gone up Coldharbour Lane, not sure I want to!

In keeping with today, our normal route out from Dorking to the A24 had yet more loose chippings, clearly they had waited till after RideLondon to do some work!

As we hit Box Hill we both agreed we werent going for a time, so cruised the first section. About halfway to the first switchback Matt said he had nothing in his legs, and for some reason this spurred me on to having a go at our time, feeling fresh! I have no idea why this psychology happened...

I put every effort into the hill, I knew I was going at a decent (for me) pace as I was actually catching and passing folk, and I looked behind where I had dropped Matt. As it turned out I did a PB of 9.28, and was left with the feeling of what could have been had I put the pace down from the start... Anyway, Matt arrived a bit later looking like he'd just been out for a Sunday stroll...






Some tea and more wasps decided they wanted to sit on my man parts / buzz me for shoots n giggles / generally make me Ned Flanders around again. I hate wasps, they are mean.

(For the record I did kill one, so as far as I'm concerned, it was Humans 1 : Wasps 1, a score draw).






And then rode home. Still haven't done White Downs, but did see what Coldharbour Lane was all about!

https://www.strava.com/activities/363516466/


----------



## gavgav (10 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Based on the forecast yesterday I hadn't really planned a ride today. However the rain failed to materialise and it was actually warm and out so what better time to test out my new winter tyres? No, really - I found some Schwalbe Marathon Winter last month on sale for practically a quarter of the usual price so couldn't resist getting a pair and today being dry it was ideal for their bedding in run.
> 
> I headed over Lyth Hill to start, then Condover, Ryton, Longnor and up Folly Bank with the intention of dropping into Cardington, however I changed my mind at the top of that climb, turned left and carried on climbing to Yell Bank (1053' ASL) where there are some fabulous views on all sides.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the reverse of my route yesterday. Try it the other way round when u get chance, boy those hills are steep!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2015)

Another 10 miles this day on the Univega Via Carisma today after fitting mudguards and leveling the rear rack. A bit humid, and warm. but a fine day with threatening storms to my west, and myriad butterflies about on the clover and crown vetch.
80 F
79% relative humidity
Winds S 8
29.93 bar


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2015)

gavgav said:


> Pretty much the reverse of my route yesterday. Try it the other way round when u get chance, boy those hills are steep!


I have done a few times, including in the snow. Yup, quite steep.


----------



## SamR (10 Aug 2015)

Globalti said:


> Wow! Respect! We avoided some of those hills and only did 86 miles. Have a pat on the back!



Agreed. Pat on the back from me too. @doughnut


----------



## PatrickPending (10 Aug 2015)

My ride last Saturday - 108Km - August's 100Km as part of the 100Km/month challenge - 108Km Blaby- Willoughby Waterlys -Arnesby - Carlton Curlew - Ilston - Billesdon - Tilton on the HIll -Alexton - Stockerston - Great Eaton (via the side of Eyebrook Reservoir -Drayton - Medbourne - Cranoe - Glooston - Goadby - Kibworth Harcourt Arnesby - Blaby
Rather tired at the end as I must confess since my last 113Km ride I've barely cycled more than 5Km. Must be getting lazy - hoping for nice weather next weekend so I can rectify this...


----------



## thetribe (10 Aug 2015)

Another 12.8 miles today after my first day back at work for 2 weeks. Legs were tired when I got home from work (Postie) but I said I was going so I went, even rode uphill into the wind instead of going the other way round and having the wind at my back downhill. May regret it at work tomorrow but hoping to get back out after that too


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Aug 2015)

Another local spin tonight as I work commitments mean I'm almost certain not to get out on the bike tomorrow evening...

On the road bike and a quick ride before tea. Out to Cross Gates via Church lane, then out onto Austhorpe Rd via Park Avenue. Lots of joggers out tonight, I noticed.
Straight onto Manston Lane and head down for another go at that course time. Blimey wheres that wind come from? One minute it's in my face, then from the side, swirling round all over the place. Never mind, keep going - power! 
Returned back up Manston Lane into an on / off headwind, then cut through and up onto Pendas Fields, before deciding to loop round via Pendas Way for another go.
Except that wind is at my side now and I'm actually now having to lean into it (slightly) to maintain a straight forward line. Turn into Manston Lane again and this time the wind seems less of an issue.
Keep pushing right to the end, then take 5 for a drink and to get my breath back 
Back up the way I've just come, straight into the wind, which has decided to be a headwind for this whole section now.
Just cruising and I hear another bike approaching - it's a very trick looking Boardman MTB. Exchange a few pleasantries with the rider - who's also noticed that this road always seems to have the wind blowing in your face, then he accelerates off. I let him go...  but keep him in sight until I turn off onto Pendas Fields again, then have a quick sprint down to Barwick Rd, up to home.

9.79 miles in 37m 26s at an average of 15.7mph, which will do me for a quick post work blast on a Monday. 
This put me past 100 miles cycled so far this month, which I'm really pleased with. Now I need to beat my previous best monthly total of 199.8 miles..

Equalled my PB on the course, but still not caught the fastest rider so still got a bit of work to do there to shave another 14 seconds off somewhere...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2015)

4.3 miles on the Univega. Faster commute. Quite the steed,I must say. Handled wet leaves and a little rain.


----------



## gavgav (11 Aug 2015)

Donger said:


> Back on the bike!  It's been 2 weeks since I knackered my knee ligaments, and I've been giving it complete rest, with plenty of ice packs and anti-inflamatories. Saddle now set at the correct height (), and i started early, doing a gentle 12 mile ride down to Epney and back just to test out both the saddle and my knee. I can offer no explanation for the stern look in this selfie, taken down by the Severn at the Anchor Inn, Epney:
> View attachment 99513
> 
> The weather was clearing nicely, and the sun was starting to break through the clouds, lighting up the sandbanks in the Severn:
> ...


Was wondering where you had got to, with no ride reports. Glad you are back up and riding again!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Aug 2015)

I'd seen the forecast for today at the weekend.... No wind (or less than usual).
The light levels weren't enough to put a spring in my step, and I nearly put a light on my bike but decided against it.
After 2 minutes something cold and wet hit my forearm, then another, then drops on my glasses.... Typical! For the whole ride it never got beyond "a bit rainy" but once I'd reached The Gransdens, my furthest point, the roads were starting to shine a bit. This made me slightly wary as there are a couple of sharp turns to negotiate.
I managed to stay upright all the way home!






The farmers were out harvesting despite the shower, the combine is down in the dip, you can see its dust cloud.
At Toft I caught another rider at the top of the hill, it was Mrs Daves boss, I gave him a wave and went by. He decided he was going to get a tow from me, so I sat up and rode level with him for the last couple of miles. It's my wife that works for you, not me you cheeky git!

A nice leg stretch 20 miles.

http://www.strava.com/activities/366675530/segments/8755208463


----------



## gbb (11 Aug 2015)

Just back of holidays early hours this morning so a day off today...so best get one in eh ?
Havnt been on the bike for maybe 3 weeks so as usual, expected it to be hard and as usual, was wrong. A quick 19 miles to Whittlesea and hereabouts, no great pace but found the going really quite good , very satisfying for my current fitnèss levels.
No biggie, just good to get out there.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Aug 2015)

This morning was too nice a morning to miss being on the trike, so despite having an consultant's appointment in the early afternoon and me not being the quickest of riders anymore, I decided on a nice long bike ride. Well it was the usual route, it just takes me a long time.

But it was a day of pictures, if you happen to like clouds and light that is. 




A what's behind me photo and another of those really nice country lanes...





Another 22 degree halo, but this time not complete and only very short lived (a matter of minutes).





The view from part way up the climb and looking back at the Old Pale. There is also a New Pale. They are the highest points around here and needless to say ended up with transmitters on them at some point in the distant past..





There were some beautiful backlit clouds this morning.





Another of the view.

Anyhow, the route https://www.strava.com/activities/366406893 34km and mumble mumble mph....


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2015)

Back from a bad day at work sun shining so time to destress on the bike .From home headed through Newtown Linford with no route planned headed out to Ulverscoft and up the climb of Pollybotts lane still don't know whether I love or hate this climb but I keep doing it .Not been up it for a month so I was missing it . up it in my second best time and at the cross roads I decided to keep climbing a went straight on up Whitcroft lane .At the T junction went right then left headed back to beacon crossroads went left on to a lovely steady descent pass the golf course all the way to Cropston kept the speed above 30mph for a mile .Into Cropston and on to Thurcaston ,attacked a strava segment were my mate is Kom flew up the hill in 18 seconds my of but still 7 seconds short of Kom don't think I'll every do that .from Thurcaston to Home .14.1 miles at 16.3 mph on a lovely evening back home feeling nice and relaxed  really enjoying my evening rides beats TV watching


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 99764
> 
> There were some beautiful backlit clouds this morning.
> ..



Great photo.


----------



## Philh (11 Aug 2015)

Currently on holiday in the Loire Valley, lovely riding in this gorgeous weather. 33 miles today with a coffee stop here in a town called Chaillac




The bar was English owned. The lady sitting outside had a chat with me about saddles.

The minor roads are like ribbons of silk, wonderfully smooth and grippy, although only one car width, very few vehicles about. 654m ascents, average 11 mph with a max of 36mph. Some big hills!


A mile from the campsite I had a puncture, the first one on the new Mavics. I felt a strange bumping on each revolution and found the tube had been fitted like this. The hands belonged to a Dutch man from the same campsite who stopped to help. The tube was folded over even though it was the correct size. New tube and CO2 to the rescue so no real problem but it was strange the tube, which was the correct size, had been fitted like that.

This is a superfluous picture of the campsite taken with my gopro. There is a swimming lake in front of the line of caravans.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2015)

Another 3.5 miles run today, 20 seconds slower than the last time I did 3.5 miles.

I noticed that all the fields have harvested up the track now, the landscape looks very different.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2015)

In THIS POST, you chuckled at the street that wasn't a street, you laughed at the lane that wasn't a lane, and you howled out loud at the idiots who ignore a barrage of warning signs and still drive up steep, rough farm tracks because their SatNavs tell them to.

Well, have some more of the same ... 

A little 14 mile cyclocross ride with a couple of big hills this afternoon ...

Up Colden Clough bridleway and at the top I found that locals still feel the need to tell drivers to stay on the road. Please stay on the road. Don't drive down the dirt track. It gets steeper. And narrower. And rougher. IT IS NOT A ROAD! IT IS A BRIDLEWAY!! THAT IS FOR PEOPLES' FEET, HORSES' HOOVES, AND BICYCLES' WHEELS!!! 

"And they STILL try to drive down there!"





On the road to Blackshaw Head, then round to Great Rock and down the steep road which had been catching out the CX bike's front brake. The new brake worked better last time but was juddering horribly. A good fettling plus the pads starting to bed in and the brake is now 90% better. I would like to sort out the remaining slight judder but I can live with it. I can now stop when I want to, that's the main thing!

I crossed the A646 in Todmorden and climbed up to Lumbutts, then round to Mankinholes where I joined the London Road. Don't get excited, you southerners - it's a road that isn't a road. And it doesn't go to London! 

It is a part of the Pennine Bridleway and is crossed by the Pennine Way footpath. @User14044 will probably remember it from his PW walk with Mrs RM?

CAADX below Stoodley Pike on London Road





The CAADX was working pretty well on the mild rough stuff. I was having to be a bit more careful than when on my mountain bike with its chunkier tyres and front suspension, but the old human suspension still works (out of the saddle, knees and elbows bent to absorb shocks).

It's a few years since I have ridden up there and I had forgotten how much I like it.

CAADX at a gate on London Road





I came out onto Kilnshaw Lane, a lane which at least looks like a lane though the sign by the gate at the other end of it says that it is a bridleway! 

I had to be a bit careful descending the broken cobbles of Back Lane towards Old Chamber. Those tyres are not as forgiving as the 2.5" ones on my MTB, and it would be easy to gash one on a sharp rock, or lose grip on the bars.

View from Back Lane looking towards Mytholmroyd





Somebody has been rebuilding ruined farm cottages at Old Chamber for years. They are probably worth hundreds of thousands of pounds now. The last one is finally nearly finished. It looks very nice, with great views over the hills and down into the Calder Valley.

The top of the steep descent of Spencer Lane from Old Chamber used to be very rough but it has been newly resurfaced so I started to hurl the bike down there only to discover that the tarmac only goes halfway down and then abruptly becomes cobbles again! 

Well, I got another chance to bed those new brake pads in!  I managed to lock up the back wheel but got the bike down to a sensible speed before the cobbles attacked!

I followed a farm track down to the right above Crow Nest Wood, and then turned left just before the railway bridge to follow Crow Nest Road. (Yeah, you got it - a road which isn't a road, but another bridleway!)

Crow Nest Wood, Hebden Bridge





That was that. Another test for the CAADX, and the kind of thing I bought it for. A relatively short ride but an enjoyable one, and one which felt harder than the distance would suggest, given the extended climbing and descending on the 'rough stuff'.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Aug 2015)

MTB Ride through the woods this evening, it's like being 8 yo again.

Except on my own


----------



## Buck (12 Aug 2015)

Monday evening was my first ride out on the bike after picking up a bug the week before and feeling pretty rough all week  and frustrated at not being able to get out. 

I left home and headed out towards Penistone on the main road which thankfully is usually relatively quiet on an evening. The weather was a bit blustery but other than that a lovely evening.

Instead of my usual_ "turnaround and come back the way you came"_ at Hoylandswaine roundabout, I turned right and headed down into Penistone and then headed out towards Thirlstone.

I'd decided that I'd head up on to the tops where all the windmills are bu this meant a nasty (to me!) climb up then a sharp incline to the Royds viewing area. Beautiful little spot with a panorama across the surrounding countryside and long distance views.

It'd be a shame not to capture a quick photo so I took this panorama on my iPhone whilst I got my breath back.






Back on the bike then a nice paced ride home, cycling into the setting sun. Breathtaking.

https://www.strava.com/activities/366017549


----------



## Katherine (12 Aug 2015)

It's been 23 days since my last cycle ride!
But today I can finally post here 
Mostly on the East Lancs cycle path, 26 miles, to Haydock and back via Culcheth.
Feeling better now, bit tired, there was no way that I was going to make my metric half century though. My arm is less sore than when I set off, which I'm putting down to the endorphins!
One close pass by a truck pulling a trailer that nearly sideswiped me who followed a considerate car driver who'd been waiting patiently to pass me, but there was only room for one vehicle to pass, not everyone!


----------



## Billy Wizz (12 Aug 2015)

I weird 20 mile spin on my work bike.
Just returned from Madrid, a short fantastic break so let's go and burn the Esteril lager off.
Left Woolwich on the Thames path towards Erith got bored turned around and heads off too Greenwich, got board again and turned around and heads back,the bike was great, I think the rider couldn't be bothered.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Aug 2015)

I was delighted to resume my cycle commute. When I went on holiday on 1st August I thought my work here was done, I could have a break in France and bum around on a bike for the rest of August and I only had to come back to repatriate my remaining stuff and sell, or ship back to the UK, the bike I bought here.

But whilst on holiday I was re-engaged until the end of October so today... I got to ride the cycle-snake once more.

Felt like a lot of Danes have finished their lengthy summer holidays as, at 08:30, the cycle lanes were as crowded as they were in May when I first went awheel here. Clearly I've adapted well in the intervening weeks, I only got pinged once, tutted at once, and a non-Danish* Danish speaker attempted to engage me in conversation in Danish at the traffic lights - they wanted to know where I got my messenger bag from and thought I was a local. It's the fair skin and blue eyes.

*no Dane would ever strike up a conversation with a complete stranger unless they were unbalanced. Unless it were to abuse them road rage stylee. But that isn't really conversation is it?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Aug 2015)

Today was my last ride with Rachel before her charity ride on Saturday. So far she has raised over £300 and not actually done the ride yet!
Rachel also turned up with a box of goodies from Lush for me as a thank you for helping her with her training and a great card for the both of us.

I was pretty much working on the 'just getting the legs working' for a ride today (for Rachel that is) and making sure she has everything she needs. She has been cycling over to my place on my mtb, changing bikes and riding the road bike, then riding home again on my mtb... today I needed her to end up at home on my road bike and it also meant that it was the last time I would see it before Saturday so it needed to be ready for her, along with it having both water bottle cages refitted, the garmin 200, a rear light, saddle bag and ideally a front light but I failed on that one, so that will have to be fitted on Saturday morning... 

So a route to the south was called for and because she was tight on time today I also needed a route that guaranteed she could find her way home without me actually saying do you know where you are and her answer being yes... at the time it was no and her ride has not arrived on strava so I don't know if she made it home but can only assume....
Anyhow - bright blue sky, lovely sunshine and the mist had sadly burnt off by the time she arrived...

A few pictures...





So out via the Whitegate Way and sadly no time to try out that new café yet.  I will at some point. Then off via Little Budworth (above) and around Oulton Park before heading back towards Winsford and the Whitegate Way again. 





There is a cyclist there wearing a hi viz yellow top (honest!)











I couldn't decide which one I preferred so gave you both...

Then it was home time to make some more bread. I had wanted to stay out much longer but need to be sensible at the moment. I tried this ride without the 'usual' 2nd dose of morphine (though I was carrying the bottle of morphine with me as a precaution and am glad to say it wasn't needed). It would be great to be able to stay out longer, but I'm not up to it at the moment.

So a tad over 20 miles today and a quicker than normal average because of the flatness of the ride. https://www.strava.com/activities/367170066


----------



## Crandoggler (12 Aug 2015)

Today was used to try my new turbo trainer out. I love/hate it. It's harder than a hard thing with hard bits.

In all seriousness, I did an hour training workout and I was in bits. It's a lot harder with no downhill sections and just not being able to get out the saddle as much.


----------



## Garry A (12 Aug 2015)

I've been trying to sell cycling to my pal Scott in the hope he will get a bike so I gave him my Roam hybrid for a wee outing and I took my Defy. Went to my favourite sea side village of Culross then back to Clackmannan for a zoom down lookaboutye brae. By the time we got back over the River Forth I felt like I'd had a little leg stretch but Scott felt like he had done a TDF stage. 30 miles done with a maximum speed of 31 mph going down the brae. I wonder if he'll buy a bike now 

https://www.strava.com/activities/367237869


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/367325485






Just a little loop tonight, before the weather gets all 'British Summer'


----------



## derrick (12 Aug 2015)

Had a nice 70 miler today with a friend, Stopped for a cup of tea and a sandwich at Hatfield Heath tearooms, Then of looking for new routes, we did hit a busy A road for a few miles but got of it as soon as we could. was a really pleasant ride, did hit a drain a couple of miles from home and managed a puncture on the rear, soon sorted and on our way again, Ended back at the cafe we started from for a nice cold drink.https://www.strava.com/activities/367289716


----------



## gbb (12 Aug 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I was delighted to resume my cycle commute. When I went on holiday on 1st August I thought my work here was done, I could have a break in France and bum around on a bike for the rest of August and I only had to come back to repatriate my remaining stuff and sell, or ship back to the UK, the bike I bought here.
> 
> But whilst on holiday I was re-engaged until the end of October so today... I got to ride the cycle-snake once more.
> 
> ...


Although your gap in commuting isnt too big...I also did my first commute today. .the first in over 2 years since my TB.

15 miles total cycling today..I drive circa 15 miles, park the car then cycle the rest and reverse it of course homeward bound. Lovely weather for it.

I used to work with a Dane for about 10 years, some of what you observe it true...we had a fridge magnet in the workshop, it read, 'You can always tell a Dane...but you can't tell him much' ...but more to the point, when I started, he was already established at work. I'd strike up a conversation with someone, anyone, trying to get to know them, them to hopefully get to know me. He was flabberghasted the first few times, he actually said to me ...'I dont know how you do it...I could never just talk to someone I didn't know' 
It wasnt just him then....


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2015)

Another local post work, pre-tea spin on the Road Comp for me, as other commitments mean I won't get out tomorrow and Friday looks doubtful too...

Similar route to Monday so I won't bore you with the full itinerary, but a horrid headwind meant the time I set down Manston Lane was rubbish - I've done it quicker on the hybrid...I'll have to try again another day.
Essentially the blowy wind meant I'd gone out on the wrong bike - I should have taken the hybrid and gone off road and through the woods. 

8.13 miles in 29:48 at an average of 16.4 mph, which will do me nicely.

I even overtook a couple of people  and a young lad on an MTB kindly offered to "swap bikes mister", which I politely declined...


----------



## Jon George (12 Aug 2015)

La Tour de Cochon continues. (It's a Tuesday bike ride around Suffolk calling in on various pubs with a school teacher friend - with me taking along at least two pork pies for personal consumption.)

Yesterday (Stage 3) was the turn of North-East of Ipswich: Ipswich-Stowmarket-Needham Market - Swilland - Woodbridge - Ipswich.

My friend Dan doing his best enthusiastic-teacher pose at Needham Market.






Out towards Grundisburgh.






About 47 miles covered (and some exceptional beer drank) in 12 hours.

Incidentally, an upper back problem returned with a vengeance - may have to convert #2 bike to a kind of hybrid.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Aug 2015)

spent the day at sherwood pines with the new cube stereo ..loving this new bike..
no pics as left phone at home..
totally done in after and its a 150 mile round trip too..
son in law is a hard task master..he just dont friggin rest ..mind he was shattered too ..we were both starting to cramp..
very hot and sweaty and all the dust ...cold beer and a cake this evening to recover..and washed the new bike of course which was very dusty..


----------



## MikeW-71 (12 Aug 2015)

Sunburn has finally receded enough, and it's a lovely day, so it was commuting time 

Arms and thighs are still a bit sensitive, so it was 3/4 shorts and a long sleeve jersey. Just as well in the morning as it was quite chilly at 7:30am, but coming back the long way in 22C had me wishing for short sleeves.

20 miles for the day. Same again tommorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual...
A ride of two parts really. First of all, I met up with a mate to ride up to the Waterloo Cafe on the Brampton Valley Way. 





Smashing bit of Lemon Drizzle cake 

We didn't have lights with us so had to take it steady through the two tunnels. It's quite easy to stray off the centre line and get a bit close to the walls!






Seeing the light at the end of the tunnel..





My old Marin, still going strong!

Once we got back near Brixworth, we parted ways as Bob was heading to the LBS at Pitsford to pick a few bits and pieces up, and I'd arranged to join up with another couple of mates for a bounce around Harleston Firs for an hour or so. We couldn't all do the same ride as Bob can't do heavy off-road rides after a serious illness/operations, and one of the other chaps can't do longer distances due to a bit of an injury.. 






Nevertheless, t'other chap wanted to try out his new 29er and seems to love it, judging by the permanent grin on his face..

After 7 or 8 miles winding through the woods and trails, with a few scratches from the brambles, but (strangely) no nettle bites, we split up and headed off homewards in different directions.






As I'm on hols for a while, I decided to celebrate with a cheeky late afternoon beer 

A very pleasant 50 miles in nice weather and great to meet up with some friends I've not ridden with for a while.

https://www.strava.com/activities/366535513


----------



## Kevoffthetee (12 Aug 2015)

Done my MASSIVE commute of 3 miles the and same back. A nice leisurely ride there but a time trial on the way back just to make it worth while as I have to get back to get kids before my mam goes home to put dads tea on.

Decided I need some slicker Tyres for the MTB and to consider winterising it an myself


----------



## mooseracer (12 Aug 2015)

Really happy with this evening's ride, 32 miles and a decent average speed. My fitness has, not surprisingly, dropped off hugely in the last 6 months so it was "quite an effort" 

https://www.strava.com/activities/367471602/overview


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2015)

7.2 miles my ride this day, had to cut things short as I had to pick Mrs. GA up at the Castle, where she'd been for a conference. Not really a castle, but we used to call it that. Really just a manor house in the style of a chateau. It now belongs to the State University Foundation, and is a very unique building. The Ewing Family owned many beautiful homes in Bloomington. Here's Facebook on it, as I'm sure their pictures are better than mine. Shows also many of the great houses that influenced this house, and why.
https://www.facebook.com/ewing.manor?fref=nf
When I picked Mrs. GA up, we got a very fine, detailed tour of the entire home.
Not bad for a day that started at the dentists' with a couple of teeth in need of repair.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Aug 2015)

A nice 8.3 miles on the 'shopperised' MTB with my lad to pick up some new pedals, milk and Bonio's for the dog. Looking forward to being allowed out longer, and feeling the lightness off my road bike..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Aug 2015)

gbb said:


> Although your gap in commuting isnt too big...I also did my first commute today. .the first in over 2 years since my TB.
> 
> 15 miles total cycling today..I drive circa 15 miles, park the car then cycle the rest and reverse it of course homeward bound. Lovely weather for it.
> 
> ...


It is a national trait, less pronounced amongst (some of) the urban sophisticates of cph but present nonetheless.

Well done on the commute... mine only takes ten minutes, I miss my hour long rides through Sussex countryside but not the Sussex traffic and drivers thobut..


----------



## Crandoggler (13 Aug 2015)

Just done my ride for the day. Turbo time again. Weather is awful here for the next few days.

Today's workout was as follows:

Lactate Threshold:
Warm up - 
5 minutes at ~90rpm+, 5 minutes doing 15 second seated sprint followed by 45 second active recovery. 

Main -
6x5 minutes at 75% effort, 30 second recovery between sets (horrendous) 

Warm down - 
Same as warmup.

I feel sick now.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Just done my ride for the day. Turbo time again. Weather is awful here for the next few days.
> 
> Today's workout was as follows:
> 
> ...


Something seems not quite right there ... How do you define a 75% effort? If it is a percentage of maximum heart rate, then that level of exertion should feel ok. I once wore a HRM for a 5 hour local ride and the only times that my HR fell below 75% was when I was freewheeling downhill. I wasn't superfit at the time.


----------



## robjh (13 Aug 2015)

I went for another after-work ride yesterday. I left the office in Coventry at 4, and rode first to Kenilworth where I stopped at a bakers to load up with flapjacks, then followed Rouncil Lane to Beausale (on one of my old commutes and a favourite bit of road of mine), and crossed the Warwick-Birmingham road at Haseley. It was then an easy and attractive run south-west to Alcester via Bearley and Aston Cantlow, with a stop to look at the Edstone* aqueduct which claims to be the longest in England (I think Wales does better).

I’d been thinking of going to Worcester, but decided instead to get a bit more distance by heading up towards Stourbridge, which has good (and very cheap) rail connections back through Birmingham, so from Alcester I turned NW along the B4090, assisted by a good tailwind. A missed turning led me to go right through Bromsgrove, but the following stretch through Belbroughton to Hagley was among the best, small hilly roads through woods, and lit by the low evening sun as sunset approached.

Then I was back in the suburbs for the last 2 miles, and jumped straight on a waiting train at Stourbridge Junction. I changed stations in Birmingham, which still looked very lively in the half-light at 9pm, and finished with another 14 miles home from Coventry station. 56 miles ridden from Cov to Stourbridge, and 70 in all for the evening. With the nights drawing in at the speed they are, there won't be many more of these long evening rides this year.

*no relation to any ill-advised political monoliths seen earlier this year

Edstone aqueduct (where I got ants in my pants but that's another story)






Alcester





west of Bromsgrove





the route


----------



## Crandoggler (13 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Something seems not quite right there ... How do you define a 75% effort? If it is a percentage of maximum heart rate, then that level of exertion should feel ok. I once wore a HRM for a 5 hour local ride and the only times that my HR fell below 75% was when I was freewheeling downhill. I wasn't superfit at the time.



Yeah it's pretty hard to measure, in fact, I go very unscientifically and use feelings. 

So 
30% is easy
50% comfortable
75% uncomfortable (threshold of hard)
90%+ hard/very hard

I'm only using this as a workout. I don't race or anything, so 'real' figures don't really matter to me. 

75% for me is 15th gear (large ring) at a cadence of around 90. I used a wattbike for years so my cadence 'guess' is pretty accurate within, say 5 rpm. 

Again, not an actual science, just fun when it's raining.


----------



## Crandoggler (13 Aug 2015)

I use the term 'fun' loosely, too.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Yeah it's pretty hard to measure, in fact, I go very unscientifically and use feelings.
> 
> So
> 30% is easy
> ...


I suppose there are only a few percentage points in it because on the ride I mentioned, I was riding at the top end of 'comfortable'. A little bit more effort would have made it a tough slog.


----------



## Garry A (13 Aug 2015)

Too nice out there today so had to get out. A route that is now becoming familiar because there isn't much traffic and there is some nice scenery. Passed Letham, Larbert, Stenhousemuir and Camelon. Took some more 'busy' roads so I could be a real roadie  The one thing that has struck me since getting the Defy is just how exhilarating it is going at speed on roads with the long descents being great fun. Finished in the Helix park admiring the big horse's heids and all the ladies in their summer wear. 22 miles, that'll do.
https://www.strava.com/activities/368069983/
Horse attack





Neigh bother.




Have fun!


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/368185366
21 mile test of the station / winter bike, in full on winter mode, in the 'apocalyptic weather' yeah riiiigggght


----------



## Mike_P (13 Aug 2015)

Couple of short rides in the evening this week, both encountering Dubb Hill between Norwood and Beckwithshaw. You can see in this shot where the steep part of is, right before the summit and nicely at present marked on the road by chalked 400m and 100m markings from a race a few weeks ago. Strava however insists the steep bit is in the bottom third! 




Both times I got the wind direction wrong, coming the other way it is a gentler 2 mile climb to the summit and the descent into a head wind is almost guaranteed to cause the helmet to try to escape. Yesterday heading in the direction of the photo it is typical to be doing well into the thirties at this point, not so with the wind it was a struggle to hit 20, although at least the bike was moving without any creaks for once. What seemed to be a continuously reoccurring bottom bracket creak had turned out to be the main pivot mechanism of the left pedal cleat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2015)

4.3 miles today. Without much incident, except I saw a couple who had their dog hitched to a carrying cart, carrying his food home from the A-B Hatchery. Students are moving back into the dormitories at Uni, and traffic is picking up, both autos and bicycles.
83F 
Winds SW12
55% Realtive Hunidity,
30.13, slow fall in the glass. (Keep a weather eye)


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Aug 2015)

Nice short sharp commute along the Cam today;was going to ride all the way in but it was extreemely murky this morning so hopped on the train to Waterbeach and rode in to the city from there.
Decided to pop along to see if the main Waitrose was open to get a sandwich and other bits but as it didn't open 'till 7:30 turned around and headed back to the little one in the centre.
Gota couple of cups and some pb's on Strava so a good 'bash' this morning as I nearly didn't do anything this morning;hopefully will be a bit brighter for the ride home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/368608470


Oh and Sportfuls' hot pack x-light vest/gilet is the shizzle!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2015)

A very very wet and muddy run today I got completely soaked, continuing on the training plan Mrs Wife has got me on for the half Marathon training. The run felt slow and laboured but I was pleased to discover that I was 4 seconds faster overall.


----------



## Sixmile (14 Aug 2015)

First outing off road with the hybrid last night. Other guys were on hardtail mountain bikes which obviously coped with the climbs up very rough lanes but about a third of the ride was on good back roads, more my cuppa tea. The bike seemed to hold up well on some pretty rough terrain. 20 mile all things told.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2015)

A damp, dank and dismal ride today on the old SS bike to pick some stuff up from the shops to make a chocolate fudge cake this evening or tomorrow morning.





Lings woods in its damp, dismal dankness...






The ride was made better by picking the first blackberries of the season to put in the muffins I'm baking later, and the fact that these few miles take me just over 3000 miles so far this year.. 

Back home on 4 miles, wetter than an otter in the mating season, but clutching a bag of blackberries!

https://www.strava.com/activities/368657448


----------



## Gareth C (14 Aug 2015)

A bit late, but here you go...

Over the last couple of weekends I’ve taken part in two events, both fantastic, both surely to be done again, but so different.

First was a repeat of last year’s Ride London-Surrey 100. Last year was a ballot place, but this year I wasn’t so lucky and had to take a charity place. I was riding with my (luckier) mate Russell. He was starting about an hour behind me, so I waited for him on the A12.




_While waiting for Russ, Jeff Ashton was waiting to pass something to his wife for the ride. We got chatting, and he took this great picture for us as we left._

We had a great ride out through London into Richmond Park and onwards into the Surrey Hills. The weather was perfect, so many more riders than last year meant the feed stop at Newlands Corner was mobbed. Best part of 30 minutes just to get water and find they only had bananas left for fuel (yeuck). We got caught at the bottom of Leith Hill due to the tragic heart attack of one of the entrants. Box Hill was extremely crowded, but first time up it for me, and a nice coffee stop at the top. The ride back into London was a bit tricky for me: I’d lowered the saddle by a few inches due to a suspicious crack in the frame where the seatpost goes in. This was now telling on me with hip and knee pain. Russ and I got separated around Kingston, and I missed where he was waiting for me, so ended up finishing without him and him catching me a few minutes later. Great weekend, better weather this time (but maybe less sense of achievement).




_Final turn before the Mall_




_Nearly finished…_





Back in the north, the following week was the ‘Ard Rock Enduro. I had a number of mates joining me for this, and one, a professor of Composite Engineering, pronounced my frame unsafe and told me to get a new one.

We headed off to Swaledale for the ride and hit the hills. The format is extremely relaxed: we’re only timed on the downhill sections, so can ride together, chat and chill out on the ascents, before we arrive at the start of the downhill sections. Start when you like, and either race to the bottom, or in my case, hold on and hope. The descents are on private land through the old lead mine workings of hushes (gullies stripped of soil by releasing a dam above), flues (from smelting the ores) and spoil heaps. After the first section we did a quick shandy stop in the pub before pushing on to the next section. There was then a final long slow drag back to above the start before probably the most difficult of all sections, a steep grassy off-camber descent to Reeth, with jumps and rubble where you cross dry-stone walls.








_Clocking in at the start of the last section._





At the end, I didn’t finish last, we had a few beers, and Santa Cruz had a stall which suggested a solution to my road bike issues…





Looks like I’ll be doing both these again next year, though I have to say, the ‘Ard Rock must rate as the best bike event ever (see report in Enduro MTB)…!


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Aug 2015)

Short 45min session only, climbed 197m.


----------



## Saluki (14 Aug 2015)

After the best part of a week, being a lazy & miserable coo, I got my bum onto the saddle of my CX and rode to get some cake.
23.87 total miles up the Marriotts Way and back, coffee and walnut cake along with a nice cuppa at Whitwell Station and home just before dark.

2 hours steady riding and it was very nice.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2015)

FIrst ride of the day was down to Billing Aquadrome to see the balloons lift off. Sadly the 'festival' is a shadow of its former self... There used to be loads flying when it was at tge Racecourse. 
Still, at least they flew today as the weather was good. 






First one up..











Back home for coffee and a bacon sarnie by 07:15

http://www.strava.com/activities/369203852


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2015)

@PeteXXX you beat me to it although mine were taken from Earls Barton as they came along the A45 Valley , you can just about make them out in far yonder distance in this picture . 






If i remember rightly Porsche added a rr spoiler to the 911 to give it some stability at high speed , well i added my spare tub and waterproofs to the back of my Claud Butler and it didnt have the same effect at all .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2015)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX you beat me to it although mine were taken from Earls Barton as they came along the A45 Valley , you can just about make them out in far yonder distance in this picture .
> 
> View attachment 100142
> 
> ...




There werrn't many balloons, were there!? It used to be the second biggest festival when it was at Racecourse. Useless local council.. how could they not make a profit from it I don't know!
Still worth getting up at stupid o'clock though.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> There werrn't many balloons, were there!? It used to be the second biggest festival when it was at Racecourse. Useless local council.. how could they not make a profit from it I don't know!
> Still worth getting up at stupid o'clock though.



no i only saw about half a dozen at most


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2015)

Cracking weather in Leicester this morning, I was supposed to have a day off the bike today, but with the weather and the fact I only did 25 miles yesterday on the commute I decided the bike could wait for a very much overdue clean and go for a spin. Just shy of 54 miles in glorious weather and my fastest average speed for a 50 plus ride of 17.9mph. It did go to 18 at 51 miles but the last few miles of being in town traffic saw it drop. Absolutely loads of people out on bikes, then I remember the castle to castle sportive was on in Leicester today.

Got home had a shower and a brew and cleaned the road bike and the hybrid. Lazy afternoon now called for.

https://www.strava.com/activities/369374422

Heads up for Leicestershire residents, the castle classic race is on in Leicester tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2015)

biggs682 said:


> no i only saw about half a dozen at most


Hot air balooning, not what it used to be. Since last election, mostly centered around Washington, D.C..


----------



## SteveF (15 Aug 2015)

Just a little bimble about with no particular destination in mind....



That there London in the distance... may have to squint a bit to see it:



I just liked this view going through the woods..:-)


----------



## mooseracer (15 Aug 2015)

Really wasn't feeling it this morning and did a good deal of faffing before finally putting some chamois cream on my shorts which, in my strange mind, mean't I had to get ready and go out!

A nice 42 mile loop out to Malmesbury but I found it very hard going indeed. Now my hip/leg is improving it's my fitness level that is my limiting factor and boy has that dropped in the last 6 months. Out of interest I just compared my time today on a 5 mile Strava segment with that of the last time I rode it in February. 1 minute quicker than in February, but the February time included falling off right at the start of the segment and doing the rest with a broken hip!

Nice to be out and saw loads of other cyclists.

https://www.strava.com/activities/369422297/overview


----------



## gavgav (15 Aug 2015)

Another week without a ride due to the wind and rain, so was determined to get out today and do my longest ride of the year so far.

I headed over to Ironbridge, as not been there for nigh on 12 months before today.

Took the cycle paths up to Harlescott, with the breeze actually quite cool for August, and then joined the old canal path to Uffington, before the gentle climb to Upton Magna.

I then went through Upton Forge and Norton, before arriving at Wroxeter. The sun had been replaced by clouds now and I had to keep moving to stay warm enough not to need the jacket on.

Wroxeter Roman Ruins (not a good day for photography with the light)





I followed the NCN route around Wroxeter and found the 1st evidence of just how much rain we had in the monsoon yesterday with a deep flood to negotiate.

I then climbed up Charlton Hill and joined Spout Lane for the serious climb of the day up to Little Wenlock. From there it is a lovely long descent to Coalbrookdale and then into Ironbridge, which was buzzing with tourists, but unfortunately also traffic. I did a loop down to Jackfield and over the modern bridge, before coming back along the river and walking the bike over the proper Iron Bridge.

I then battled with traffic down to the park, where I always sit and eat my lunch. It had got quite cold now and the wind had picked up, with a few spots of rain falling as well and so I was glad I had my jacket with me to put on, indeed I wore it for the rest of the ride.

I set off for Buildwas and Leighton and had knee pain start again, in the same place I'd had it at the back end of 2014. It steadily got worse for the rest of the journey and with having to battle against a strong headwind for the final 15 miles it was a bit demoralising to be honest

My route back consisted of 2 close passes from drivers on the road to Cressage, which didn't do much for my mood, a long climb up to Cound Moor, and then Acton Burnell, before a slow up and down section to Pitchford and Betton Abbots. I stopped to let the knee rest for a couple of minutes and a kind chap on a bike stopped to see if I was ok, which I said I was, but really it was hurting a fair bit.

Arrived home having done 41.3 miles and also passed the 1000 mile mark for the year. It's taken me a couple of months longer than in 2014, due to moving house and being bikeless for a good 6 weeks I think.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/369486024
74.7 miles down to Bournemouth and back. A lot of 'vocal' other cyclists out today, all of whom talked better than they rode 




































Nice (ish) weather for it though.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2015)

Second ride of the day, once I'd had a rest from being up at 05:00!! (That's very very early for me. <yawn>) to see the balloons take off just after 06:00 at Billing.

I wanted to ride via the town centre as I had to check something out for next week. Once finished with this chore, I headed out into the countryside via Brackmills and Houghton and on to Salcey Forest. 






Unusually, for a weekend, it was fairly quiet so I popped in for a blackberry & vanilla swirl, with a flake, before heading towards Denton, Cogenhoe and Ecton.






Random photo of the CX and a letterbox.

The ride finished on 31 miles, in barely warm weather. Rubbish for August, but at least it was dry!

https://www.strava.com/activities/369485999


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2015)

Saturday solo ride this week fishing tomorrow .Target for today was 50 miles . Headed of to cafe in Stathern in the vale of belvior Dove cottage as recommended to me by @dr_pink .so out from Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington , Ratcliffe on the wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Saxelby ,Ab Kettleby before finally dropping into the vale of belvior into Hose and then Harby .Got to cafe between Harby and Stathern down canal lane .very cycle friendly bike racks etc got there and Witham Wheelers cc were having a break .So coffee and cake and nice chat about bikes and routes etc.26 miles done so on target so on to Stathern and up the climb out of the vale to Eastwell through Scalford ,Holwell back back through Ab Kettleby Saxelby to Asfordby .At this point legs felt good so decision made to go for metric century .turn left in Asfordby and headed the back roads to Ashby Foeville then Barsby into Queniborough and on to Rearsby , Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the wreake down humble lane into Cossington on to Rothley At this point I finished my water bottle note to self fit that second cage . onto Cropston and Home .62.7 miles done at 15.2 mph 2300 ft of elevation .Wind is begining to do my head in riding to the vale I ride along an exposed ridge and it was a horrid crosswind then turned into so lovely headwind . Really enjoyable ride with lovely cafe stop few other riders out today. Rode a few miles with a guy from Loughborough who off to alps next week and he was telling me he been doing hill reps 12 of my favourite climb of Pollybotts lane Once a ride is enough for me back home feet up watching final score the mighty Leicester City top of the league as things stand .


----------



## PaulB (15 Aug 2015)

Weather forecast got it wrong again today. Reckoned it would be warm, light breeze and dry. It was cool/cold, strong winds and rained! So well done metr...meteor...me..weather people! 

If anyone from Skipton CC is reading this, please pass on my thanks to your club members (special thanks if you are one of that group I met today now reading this) for actually stopping and offering help when I punctured on the climb above Crosshills. A pleasing bit of cycling cameraderie there! 

https://connect.garmin.com/activity/866086588


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Aug 2015)

PaulB said:


> Weather forecast got it wrong again today. Reckoned it would be warm, light breeze and dry. It was cool/cold, strong winds and rained! So well done metr...meteor...me..weather people!
> 
> If anyone from Skipton CC is reading this, please pass on my thanks to your club members (special thanks if you are one of that group I met today now reading this) for actually stopping and offering help when I punctured on the climb above Crosshills. A pleasing bit of cycling cameraderie there!
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/activity/866086588



Linky no worky. insufficient privs.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Aug 2015)

My ride today, the first since RLS 100 just a pootle down to the shops to buy 5kg of sugar on the hybrid. Nice and dry, I didn't bother with helmet, gloves and shorts, just tucked my jeans into my socks and off I went along the cycle path to Aldi then Sainsburys. On the way back nearly had a head on collision with another cyclist, the silly twit was too busy chatting to her chum to notice me, even though I thought she was looking straight at me. A bit of swerving & swearing but no harm done.

6.2 miles today.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Aug 2015)

Club ride today with two big groups and a nice stop at the River Tea Rooms in St Ives although I think we did overwhelm them with our numbers.










Good pace for the moderate group with a few of the regular TTers on board;

https://www.strava.com/activities/369399232


Oh and Fridays' commute home just for the record which included some 'nice' drafts from the traffic;

https://www.strava.com/activities/368885955


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2015)

PaulB said:


> Weather forecast got it wrong again today. Reckoned it would be warm, light breeze and dry. It was cool/cold, strong winds and rained! So well done metr...meteor...me..weather people!
> 
> If anyone from Skipton CC is reading this, please pass on my thanks to your club members (special thanks if you are one of that group I met today now reading this) for actually stopping and offering help when I punctured on the climb above Crosshills. A pleasing bit of cycling cameraderie there!
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/activity/866086588


Yes, it was a bit disappointing wasn't it! I met a friend in Oxenhope and we rode together in your direction as far as Laneshaw Bridge before turning off and heading back via Trawden and Widdop. We pretty much managed to avoid rain, but some of the roads were still wet, so only just!

The wind was annoying. The sun was nice when the clouds did get out of the way. Of course, it has been nice and sunny since I got home!

In defence of the weather people ... I saw a satellite photo this morning and it showed vast swathes of NW England with clear skies, but just one blob of cloud and rain which happened to be nearby and obviously ended up blowing over us.

We rode up the nasty climb at Thursden and spotted a couple walking their mountain bikes up the steepest section at the start of the climb. As I was passing the woman, she told me that she would normally ride up it but she was on the 'wrong bike'. I thought that she ought to be able to get up almost any road climb on MTB gears, but then I noticed that both of their bikes were single-speeders. Fair enough - I certainly couldn't ride up there on the gear that she had!

Miscellaneous members of Manchester Wheelers rode past us on Widdop Road. I think I recognised one of them as having overtaken me up there a few days ago. 

My ride came in at 64.8 km so I did another 0.8 km round the block to bring it up to 65.6 km or 41 miles to further boost my MCL total for the year. I am well over 300 miles up on my target mileage, but will be needing whatever I can get 'in the bank' once the dreary days of November and December arrive and my cycling is curtailed.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Aug 2015)

Set off this afternoon and immediately the wind got up, the sun disappeared and it went cold. Trudged up a few back lane hills straight into the westerly and then just as I broke out onto the ridge top road the sun reappeared




Not that the ridge top road was any less windy and I decided to abandon cycling westwards and do the equivalent of a brief evening ride - the hybrid then came alive as a road bike whizzed pass the end of the road and sought to take revenge for being passed too often in the week knowing that a hill lurked around the corner













Did not quite manage it !


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Aug 2015)

Been out every day this week, but no rides of any note until today. Took the kids out for a pedal around local quiet roads and tracks, including an opportunity to stroke a horse, plus a visit to see Nessie...





A very nice, sedate 8 miles in pleasant weather, not too hot.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Been out every day this week, but no rides of any note until today. Took the kids out for a pedal around local quiet roads and tracks, including an opportunity to stroke a horse, plus a visit to see Nessie...
> View attachment 100242
> 
> 
> A very nice, sedate 8 miles in pleasant weather, not too hot.


So that's were Nessie goes for summer holidays . Nice to here your out riding


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Aug 2015)

gavgav said:


> Another week without a ride due to the wind and rain, so was determined to get out today and do my longest ride of the year so far.
> 
> I headed over to Ironbridge, as not been there for nigh on 12 months before today.
> 
> ...


Glad you got out but  for the knee. Shoudn't be doing that - perhaps we can have a look at your set up again.


----------



## gavgav (15 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Glad you got out but  for the knee. Shoudn't be doing that - perhaps we can have a look at your set up again.


I think that's a good idea. Haven't felt as though I'm sat at the right height since the new pedals have been fitted. Can't really see how pedals affect seating position, but maybe I'm wrong?!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Aug 2015)

gavgav said:


> I think that's a good idea. Haven't felt as though I'm sat at the right height since the new pedals have been fitted. Can't really see how pedals affect seating position, but maybe I'm wrong?!


Something to think about. Possibly because your feet are more secure on the pedals now you are using the muscles differently?

Shame I didn't join you on the ride as we could have done some tweaks en route.


----------



## gavgav (15 Aug 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Something to think about. Possibly because your feet are more secure on the pedals now you are using the muscles differently?
> 
> Shame I didn't join you on the ride as we could have done some tweaks en route.


We must get out for a good ride together when I'm back from Tenby. If I do any evening rides this week I will try adjusting the height a little bit and see how it goes


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Aug 2015)

4 miles into town and back on the Boneshaker.

Popped into a local model shop as I'm thinking of making a model railway in N-gauge (the really small ones). I've not had a train set since I was 9, and I feel like it's unfinished business.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Aug 2015)

With one thing or another I didn't have a lot of time today so it was just a spin around the New Forest for me, taking in Minstead, Bolderwood, Linwood, Godshill & Hale on the out-leg & returning via Hampworth, Nomansland, Furzley & Calmore which left me on 45 miles so I added Woodlands & Ashurst for a nice round 50. 

A pleasant enough ride but three close passes reminded me why I don't tend to spend much time cycling here at weekends during farkwit tourist season!

https://www.strava.com/activities/369542504





There is apparently quite a large deer population in the forest but I very rarely see any & nearly didn't again today as they soon scarpered!





Were these donkeys trying to pass as horses at the aptly named Horse & Groom I wonder?


----------



## PaulB (15 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, it was a bit disappointing wasn't it! I met a friend in Oxenhope and we rode together in your direction as far as Laneshaw Bridge before turning off and heading back via Trawden and Widdop. We pretty much managed to avoid rain, but some of the roads were still wet, so only just!
> 
> The wind was annoying. The sun was nice when the clouds did get out of the way. Of course, it has been nice and sunny since I got home!
> 
> ...


Good man, Colin; nice comments there. I've only not been 'around' much recently because I've had a bit of a rich seam of running so I took some time off cycling to mine that seam! Not wishing to brag or anything, but earlier this year, I broke the national record over 5K running on the road and as that 'road' was the Steven Burke cycle track (qualifies as a road as it's a tarmac surface and irregular), it was especially pleasing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2015)

10 miles my ride this day, usual rolling countryside, Univega doing quite well, got her up over 20 mph a few times, just checking things out, you know. Getting in shape for the _Tour de Taco._
87F 31C
55% relative humidity
Winds SW9
30.12 Bar (slow fall in the glass)


----------



## Philh (15 Aug 2015)

Just a short ride today, I am currently about 25 miles south of Paris, this was a ride for me and my wife to the local town for a coffee. Everything except the bars was shut due to some public holiday. Bank holiday on a Saturday? That's the French.

Anyway this was back at the site



6.1 miles at a slow average of 8mph. I was very patient!

One very useful buy for this holiday has been a bike cave. Keeps the bikes nice and secure and totally dry in the heavy rain we have been having. It attaches perfectly to the cycle rack and there is a hole in the back for a cable lock.


----------



## philtalksbx (16 Aug 2015)

Billy Wizz said:


> View attachment 98485
> 
> This is mine, his was blue and natural carbon with no white.
> Gorgeous but not as nice as mine.


Finally got back to riding mine, pictured today at the viewpoint above the river near Richmond Park


----------



## Billy Wizz (16 Aug 2015)

philtalksbx said:


> Finally got back to riding mine, pictured today at the viewpoint above the river near Richmond Park
> View attachment 100277



Stunning..


----------



## Diggs (16 Aug 2015)

Seemed like a quick spin today after the mechanicals we had last week,
a shorter 20 mile ride finishing in the High St and then I met the wife and the Diglets in the local café

_https://twitter.com/YellowJerseyGB/status/632528025339494400_


----------



## PaulB (16 Aug 2015)

philtalksbx said:


> Finally got back to riding mine, pictured today at the viewpoint above the river near Richmond Park
> View attachment 100277


That is one seriously lovely bicycle!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2015)

A few more balloons about this morning @PeteXXX but still not as many as years gone by .

A nice 25 miles earlier this morning i even went with shorts today so it couldnt have been that cold .

The route today was along and up to Orlingbury , cross over the main road at the old red house cross roads down into Hannington then of to Walgrave where in far distance i saw the days first balloon .

Next up was Holcot then Sywell ,Mears Ashby where the balloons had swollen in numbers and a few more still kept popping up behind the trees as i stood and watched them for a while before heading off to Earls Barton then towards Grt Doddington crossroads for a short climb to the Rugby club and a fast (33 mph) descent into Wilby before heading towards home via Mears Ashby to avoid the main roads .

All in all a nice 25 miles


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2015)

I didn't bother this morning... I'm riding to t'other side of town soon, and off out for the day.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Aug 2015)

Another 5 mile run this morning. The first two miles were slowish out and back with Mrs Wife who is starting to run again after recovering with a broken foot and also there were three stiles to cross which slowed us down, then I did another 3 miles on me jack which were a quite a bit quicker. I found the the last mile to be quite challenge.

About 45 seconds slower than last Sunday's five mile run.

Running is hard.


----------



## Crandoggler (16 Aug 2015)

First ride this week that wasn't inside my garage.

Went a usual route, however, continued a bit further out than I had before. Glad I did! It's a nice route, lovely scenery and quite fast.

Only a couple of hills of interest today, one strava defines as a category 4 which I didn't even realise I was going up. And another which is difficult, yet strava doesn't see it that way. (Ham hill for anyone who lives around Yeovil)

Nice ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/370147959/


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2015)

A nice 22 mile figure of 8 with Mrs Dave saw us go up to Caldecote Highfields, it were a bit chilly, even at 10.30.
On through Bourn down past the curry house and up the other side of the hill "faster!" Came the cry from behind me, bloody cheeky bugger!





From Bourn we passed a fragrance free maggot farm and went around to Little Gransden. 
Mrs Dave is an avid jam and chutney maker.... "Cor! Look at those sloes"

"Plums"

"Crab apples"

I feel a foraging expedition coming on.

From Great Gransden we spun along the road seeing live Buzzards and dead hares, there may be a link...

Back through Bourn and out the other side down a slope "come on, come on!" She yells at me..... So I turned right up the 2 little nasty hills into Kingston, they're short but sweet and had the desired effect! Silence.






There she is, drafting like a cheat, or a hardened pro!

Just about 22 miles at a 13.5mph average, but she informs me she could have gone quicker had I not been in the way.....

http://www.strava.com/activities/370147200

22 miles is plenty as at 6pm I'm playing squash(for the first time in 15 years) with a 21 year old 6'3" fitness instructor. Experience will conquer youth (I hope!)


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/370240189

Just a short one today.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2015)

A 54 mile meander today, eventually I decided to stop at Catthorpe.Yesterday I was thinking I'll ride down to Great Rollright take some picture of the stones and use the farm shop for a stop before riding home, when the alarm went off this morning I turned it off and went back to bed so that was the end of that. When I did get up I decided to go to either Kinton or Oxhill but by the time I got the other side of Bagington I was thinking I might go elsewhere. I turned through Bubbenhall and down the southern edge of Coventry through Ryton across the A45 into Woolston and Brandon turning right through Bretford and up the climb through Kings Newnham and through Newbold On Avon where I turned left through the Industrial Estates and onto Catthorpe.I decided to take the scenic route home through Sharwell, Walcote and Gillmorton, in Gillmorton I turned for Ullesthorpe then thorough Claybrook Magna and into Monks Kirby where I turned for home through Withybrook and Shilton and into Coventry through Wood End. Not a bad day weather wise, like last Sunday when the sun was out I was a bit overdressed but when it clouded over I was cold, it got a bit breezy towards the end of the ride but in the beginning it wasn't bad. That was my fourth Sunday ride on the trot so I'm looking at next weekend as a much needed rest weekend, my mojo was a bit weak today, which probably explains why I didn't manage the ride I had intended. I'm only 50 miles shy of 3000 miles now so even though I've not done many long rides this year the miles are mounting up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2015)

So much for a weekend of rest. I decided to have a meander into town and see what the castle classic was like. Saw a bit if the cat 2/3/4 race, was surprised how very little spectators there were. Saw a few of the pro team buses (One cycling, Madison, Ntfo?) and their riders on the exercise bikes.

I took the scenic route there and did 28 miles even though the race is only a couple of miles away.

A few photos






















https://www.strava.com/activities/370294661


----------



## Donger (16 Aug 2015)

Club ride day again, today. So, naturally, I woke up a couple of hours before the alarm was due to go off, and got all excited like a kid on Christmas Morning. Got out on the road _way_ too early, so rolled down to the Severn at Epney and back before joining up with the crew for my 19th club ride of the year.

There were 10 of us in the "relaxed" group today, but it ended up being far from relaxed. Did a huge great loop out around the Cotswolds, taking in Stroud, Chalford (with horrible hill), Sapperton, Daglingworth, the Duntisbournes, Winstone, Caudle Green (another mother of a hill) before gliding back down via the glorious Buckholt Woods (near Birdlip) and Nut Hill. back home via Upton St Leonards and Brookthorpe. At this point I had the genius idea to tag on a few more miles to bring my ride up to just short of 56 miles, so that i would bring up my 2,000 miles for the year. Arrived home totally nackered, having done 55.8 miles, and found that my year's total is now 1,999.9 miles! Was way too tired to even go back out to the garage, let alone get back on the bike.

Still, I survived all the brutish hills our route planner could throw at us, and it was another cracking ride. There was the slight matter of waiting 10 minutes at the start for @Dark46 to show up (before realising he wasn't going to) and then later on pulling over in a bus stop for 15 more minutes when he texted to say he was at Bristol Street Motors (which was only a mile behind us) - only to find out after what seemed an age that he had then gone up the opposite side of the valley and was nowhere near us. (Look up "persona non grata" in the dictionary, bud!) Seriously, though, what a great route today. Hope @Dark46 enjoyed his version of it as much as the rest of us did.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (16 Aug 2015)

40 miler with the cluuuurb. Made the mistake of having a maximuscle bar before I started, my stomach turned after 10 mile and I started throwing up mint chocolate. Not make that mistake again.

Apart from that I felt great and could have done another 20+ miles. The bike has a strange clicking from somewhere though ai I'll have to take a look when not doing "family time"


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Aug 2015)

Kevoffthetee said:


> 40 miler with the cluuuurb. Made the mistake of having a maximuscle bar before I started, my stomach turned after 10 mile and I started throwing up mint chocolate. Not make that mistake again.
> 
> Apart from that I felt great and could have done another 20+ miles. The bike has a strange clicking from somewhere though ai I'll have to take a look when not doing "family time"



Those energy bar things would make anyone hurl, they are pure unadulterated shite.


----------



## Dark46 (16 Aug 2015)

Well that was a different ride. I set off late as there was a problem with the down stairs loo. So I went the starting point knowing I was late. 

I started the route on my Garmin, but unfortunately when you're off route it says of course and the screen in black. I don't seem to get the screen visible again until back on route or I stop the course. 
Well I headed to Waterwells then to the A38 then across the Me towards Stroud. From there it was straight forward through Standish and into Stonehouse. 
Out the otherwise I turned left into Cainscross then into Stroud. 

I headed for the A417 where I waited a bit thinking I may have taken a short cut and may be in front of the group. 

I sent a photo on the group messenger and I got a reply, but I thought the others were on the A46. I headed towards Cirencester passing the Glider club on the right. I carried on until I got to the sign for Sapperton. I decided to go through the village then head for Bisley. 

It was about up and down around there and I was wondering when I was going to get back onto roads I'd been on before. Then I would feel more at home . At Bisley I went right then left to Stroud as I thought to Birdlip would take me in the wrong direction. But it turns out I might have met the KCC if had gone there. 

Going down into Stroud it was down hill then all of a sudden I saw a sign that I dint like whole at full chat "Road closed ", so it was hard left then push again down the next Hill and down innovate centre of Stroud. 

So I then took the normal route home through Cainscross and Stonehouse and Standish and back to the Coco lounge.

I waited about 1/2hour for the steady group to arrive before setting off with Dave on the way home.

All in all just over 41 miles but enjoyable.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2015)

Just a quick one today to test out all the fettling done on the Raleigh (write up of that herefor anyone interested). It was my usual test route via Condover, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton, Condover again and home.

Straight away the bike feels great - partly the fettling, but mostly from a lack of wind and because I'm travelling light. This encouraged me to press on a bit which was rewarded by catching and overtaking a couple of roadies on the climb to Cantlop (to be fair they didn't seem to be trying, but I still got surprised looks out of them )

There's a quick bit after Cantlop then the long gentle drag up from Pitchford through Acton Burnell and up to Frodesley which was a lot easier than usual without the customary headwind. Longnor Show is on so I had to be a little wary of traffic pulling out from the show field, then I was onto the good bit - 7 miles of mostly downhill or flat ground where it's easy to keep the pace up (provided you don't meet any traffic on the lanes..... which I did).

A thoroughly enjoyable 17.1 miles in just over an hour giving me a new personal best of 16.92 mph average over this route.

No photos this time coz I didn't stop en route.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Second ride of the day, once I'd had a rest from being up at 05:00!! (That's very very early for me. <yawn>) to see the balloons take off just after 06:00 at Billing.
> 
> I wanted to ride via the town centre as I had to check something out for next week. Once finished with this chore, I headed out into the countryside via Brackmills and Houghton and on to Salcey Forest.
> 
> ...


That would be a good one ( the post box one ) for the photo challenge Pete


----------



## Stonechat (16 Aug 2015)

Kevoffthetee said:


> 40 miler with the cluuuurb. Made the mistake of having a maximuscle bar before I started, my stomach turned after 10 mile and I started throwing up mint chocolate. Not make that mistake again.
> 
> Apart from that I felt great and could have done another 20+ miles. The bike has a strange clicking from somewhere though ai I'll have to take a look when not doing "family time"


Are they protein bars - if so should be had after ride not before


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Aug 2015)

Nice family ride with the wife and kids this afternoon, down the local park to watch/listen to my Dad singing in the choir. Chilled ride, ice cream, very enjoyable.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That would be a good one ( the post box one ) for the photo challenge Pete


I'll get it developed and post it this evening


----------



## RMurphy195 (16 Aug 2015)

My regualr ride to Earlswood from Rubery this morning, via a roundabout route (about 19 miles).

AND I DIDN'T GET ONE, SINGLE EXAMPLE OF AGGRESSIVE DRIVING AIMED AT ME!

Has to be said though that I met up with the wife + daughter for a walk around the lakes, then took the bike home in the car. So the "danger road" on my route back was tken in the car, not on the bike!

Well, it's a start .....


----------



## BrynCP (16 Aug 2015)

Another 100KM+ today and my second longest ride.

Decided to take advantage of the lack of wind early in the day and set out to the coast, to Hornsea, and down the coast to Holmpton. Left Holmpton out to Patrington and then back to Hull via Sunk Island / Stone Creek along the Humber.

A nice flat 69 miles, at 16mph.


----------



## Spartak (16 Aug 2015)

Rode the Saddleback Sodbury Sportif today.

Probably the best 'British' Sportif I've ridden, great organisation - marshalls, signposted, friendly & well stocked feed stations with a hot meal and 'free' event T-shirt at the finish.

After a tough first 15 kms inc. the aptly named climbs - Hawkesbury Howler, Alderley Grunt & Tresham Tester ! It then rolls thru some very quiet Cotswold lanes before heading South thru the Berkeley Vale.

Only took one picture ....






All proceeds were in aid of Rotary Club.

https://www.strava.com/activities/370223695

Elevation profile of today's ride ..


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Are they protein bars - if so should be had after ride not before


_ANYTHING_ that makes you throw up during rides should be had after ride not before ...

Or not at all!


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2015)

Sky Ride. 42 miles. Wythenshawe Park to The Anderton Boat Lift, where we had some good coffee and cake and a quick look at the amazing piece of industrial heritage. Lovely day, hot from the start, very few hills as we made our way through the Cheshire countryside. There were about 20 of us and the super ride leaders did a great job trying to keep us together and guide us safely through the junctions. Friendly group.
So, round Altrincham, through Ashley, through Tatton Park, Over Tabley, Heyrose, Great Budworth and cafe stop at The Anderton Boat Lift. Back via Dunham Massey, West Timperley, Sale, Northern Moor.

That was my second Sky Ride and I'm booked on another one next month from Bolton, another hilly one, I think.



.


----------



## Mike_P (16 Aug 2015)

37 miles into the Vale of York
Time to look at another cycle route in the area.




In the above photo NCN67 heads to the left to Ripley and to the right to Harrogate, as well as a spur to Starbeck as previously posted. Straight on is the 'Beryl Burton' Cycleway to Knaresborough. This starts off by making use of a closed as a through route road which has some good sections and some pretty rough sections




The near compulsory V barrier exists around halfway along the "road" section, albeit it also has a low barrier midway across the road giving the option of lifting the bike over. The road comes to a T junction with another lane but the cycleway continues straight on along a path hardly wide enough for two bikes to pass. I waited in a recess in the overhanging foliage for the approaching cyclist. The second photo below shows one of two cattlegrids on this section with an overlarge direction sign beyond. Further on there is a zig zag through a pair of metal obstructions







There is the seemingly compulsory cliff edge section with nasty drop to one side for anyone wanting to do an impression of Geraint Thomas and the cycleway ends opposite the entrance to Mother Shiptons Cave







Crossing the Nidd their are two options - to turn down the riverside road which on days like today is full of tourist who are deaf to cycle bells or to weave up the hill through the seemingly constant queue of vehicles. I picked the latter option but it was a bit tight at times.







The objective today was to find the "path" I managed to avoid finding last Sunday. This turned out to a bridleway with surfaces in various conditions. As anyone who has ridden NCN688 east of Boroughbridge they will know the route takes a V shape to the village of Bishop Monkton, the bridgeway forms that into a Y and hence provides a useful link into NCN688 from Copgrove and hence Knaresborough. I followed NCN688 through Boroughbridge




and onto Great Ouseburn. Then heading back west I decided to try to find a "gentler route" a Mountain Biker at work had told me about that links the B6265 Roman Road to the A168/A1(M) corridor. Seemed to have got it wrong as I ended up in a farmyard with no obvious way forward




Continued below


----------



## Mike_P (16 Aug 2015)

Returning to the Roman Road I headed south and discovered a bridleway. Quickly it became apparent that the "gentler" route was questionable as this climb looked far more severe than by following the road and then the way ahead was blocked by the only seemingly road worthy vehicle in what appeared to be a scrap yard







Suddenly a man appeared to move the lorry - did wonder if that would happen by anyone approaching from the other direction. The route thereon was rough beyond belief with a downhill section of loose material and progress was very slow 




The nice tarmac of the A168 was gratefully reached!


----------



## Thomk (16 Aug 2015)

I tackled the Great Shakespeare Ride Sportive today, my first 100m of the year and it was nearly too much for me to be honest. It included some of Middle England's iconic climbs - Fritz Hill, Tysoe Hill, Larkstoke Hill, Loxley and the mother of them all Sudely Hill with a maximum gradient of 25% - my Garmin claims over 7000 ft of climbing! I'm proud to say that I made it to the top of them all without stopping or dismounting but it was not what you'd call super fast! Unlike other Sportives I've attempted I noticed a much larger proportion of younger "serious" riders and I'm beginning to realise why 

http://dynamic-assets.mapmyfitness.com/routes/view/459565062?host_canon=mapmyride.com


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Aug 2015)

My first long Sunday ride in weeks and weeks it seems. Did a familiar loop through Horbury and Denby Dale, Holmfirth and Huddersfield. Smashed a few PRs and might have had more if my frigging GPS hadn't wigged out on one long uphill section (see if you can spot it). Hey ho. 47 and a bit miles with 2,300 feet of up. Felt ace in spite of cracking on a bit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2015)

Warm ride today, heat spell will soon be over, to be replaced by one or two days of heat. I saw a vulture and a great blue heron. The Univega did a fine job as always. Usual ride on trail and countryside, these may get a bit longer as weather cools with seasons' progression. Harvest is still a ways off, corn is just beginning to dry(from bottom to top) and soybeans have hardly changed from green to yellow, let alone brown.
89F
32C
Relative Humidity 52%
Winds SW 13
Barometer 30.10 falling.


----------



## Spartak (17 Aug 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Really happy with this evening's ride, 32 miles and a decent average speed. My fitness has, not surprisingly, dropped off hugely in the last 6 months so it was "quite an effort"
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/367471602/overview



Great riding @mooseracer 
Keep up the good work ;-)

Sodbury Sportive next year ?


----------



## Crandoggler (17 Aug 2015)

Another jaunt today, 30.7 miles. 

Weather was lovely for the duration! Clouds started looming on the way home though which was a bit grim. 

Decided I'd go out and avoid hills. Quite the contrary by all accounts. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/370954390


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Aug 2015)

Kind of a my rides over the weekend, my husband's first 100 miler and the charity ride I have been helping one of the riders with.

Saturday I saw my husband off at 5am, then followed in the car about half an hour later to the start of the charity bike ride I have been training the only lady for. My husband was cycling the distance with her because it was more than I could manage and I wanted someone with her to pace her. As it turned out, him being there stopped her quitting when she went through a bad period at the start of the climbing. He was also cycling with another guy who had stuck with Stuart because he had directions and no-one else seemed to know where they were going...  Anyhow, having completely misunderstood one of her 'I'm quitting' statements, in true male form, they carried on up the incline and waited for her half way up. With nothing more to do, in her own words she called herself a variety of words not repeatable here and got back on my road bike and carried on cycling! She made it to the top, recovered and carried on to the end of the ride! She covered 91 miles at a respectable 11.2 mph. 8 weeks ago she had not cycled since her childhood and has raised £500 for the local Joshua Tree Foundation. https://www.strava.com/activities/370581550

My husband having seen her to the end (well almost, but that is another story) continued up the climb to Penn-y-Pass and waited for me to arrive in the car. I had also worked out that if he cycled to the start of the charity ride from our home, he would make 100 miles by turning around at the top of the pass and effectively freewheeling all the way back to Betws-coed. He covered 104 miles in total and is now talking about cycling there and back on the bank holiday weekend. How exactly he managed this is beyond me because he only cycles once a week with me covering maybe 25 miles if that at a very slow speed and can pull off a 100 miler with no preparation - you have to just hate some people you know! (He has no strava account, so no link...)

So my ride on Saturday... Well once I was home, I found myself at a loss as to what to do so went out on the bike but was lacking in motivation. However, I have included it here because of something that happened during the ride which was a genuine delight. Whilst going very slowly uphill passed the shops in Kingsley, a mother out with her twin (?) daughters and very young son caught my attention not least because the teenage daughters were wearing red polka dot onesies but were also trying very hard to get my attention because they were on the other side of the road. They wanted to know what it was I was riding and were genuinely interested in my recumbent trike. Crossing the road they came over to have a 10 minute talk with me about the trike. They had walked from their home 4 miles away simply to get out and get some sausages (there were plenty of closer places, but...). 

They were really nice girls, very polite and very interested in the trike and how it worked and was different from a normal bike in the seating etc. It was really nice talking to them and I have to say that they took me completely by surprise with their genuine interest. It was wonderful talking to them and their mother. From their initial appearance you would have not expected the politeness and interest. But for my ride, my energy was lacking and I wasn’t that motivated, so after I had climbed to the top of the tallest local climb, I headed home calling it a day at 25.5km/16 miles. My heart, legs and head were just not in it. https://www.strava.com/activities/369312155

Sunday’s ride was difficult for a whole host of reasons not least of all that we were out late (for us) on Saturday and for the fact that my Grandfather died during the charity ride yesterday, but I didn’t say anything to anyone about it during the ride. It wasn’t going to change the fact and I didn’t want Stuart to abort his 100 miler attempt or for them to know whilst they were doing the challenge. It was already difficult enough for them. However, the weather was glorious here on Sunday and I knew Stuart needed a recovery ride. His legs were not unexpectedly aching and a ride would help that, so we decided on the Mickle Trafford coffee shop route as it has become known and headed off with plenty of time at hand to get there early, collar one of the 2 tables I can get my trike to (I still can’t sit properly and certainly not on hard chairs yet) and get home again in time for lunch at a sensible time. That was the plan, however that was not what was to happen. 

During the fast descent out of Delamere Forest (where the new tarmac is lovely and soft) and with a car on his tale, Stuart kept looking back at his rear wheel (I could see this in my mirrors, the new tarmac is lovely and soft, so they don’t shake about  )… I heard the yell… flat. Well we can’t stop here no matter what – too fast, too narrow and downright dangerous really… I called out to him that there was a layby at the bottom, could he wait? He would have to because that car had no intention of backing off… :idiot driver alert: Pulling in, he did indeed have a flat tyre and so the hunt began for the cause and nothing could be found. Nothing in the tyre, no gashes, no glass, no stones, no anything. Why would he get a rapid flat on brand new smooth tarmac. Time to hunt for the hole in the inner tube. It’s on the inside. Check the rim tape – completely fine, no anything, no spoke issues, nothing… So whilst he fitted the new inner tube, I optimistically tried to repair the hole – right next to the inner seam. Little was I to know that this inner tube was going to be needed. I only repaired it to fill time and as an off chance… The new inner tube would not inflate. Looking at the holes all along one side just on that fold…  it was hardly surprising. He get flats so infrequently that the bad storage of his spare has rubbed holes in the side of it! Grrrrrrrr no way I can repair those – they are simply too big.







Luckily the optimistic repair of the original inner tube held and the rest of the ride was uneventful. We were able to get a table at the café by politely asking 2 gentlemen (cyclists) to move one table over for us and the rest of the journey was without too many issues other than a seat change for me. I have been really struggling ever since my flat tyre. I could not work out what it was, but Stuart was positive that my seat was in a different position before he took it off the trike trying to get it into the old car. So we change the seat position and life did seem easier after that. I will see what happens over the next few rides.

45km (23 miles) at a very respectable for me 15kph (let’s just say under 10 mph). https://www.strava.com/activities/370211772


----------



## coffeejo (17 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Kind of a my rides over the weekend, my husband's first 100 miler and the charity ride I have been helping one of the riders with.
> 
> Saturday I saw my husband off at 5am, then followed in the car about half an hour later to the start of the charity bike ride I have been training the only lady for. My husband was cycling the distance with her because it was more than I could manage and I wanted someone with her to pace her. As it turned out, him being there stopped her quitting when she went through a bad period at the start of the climbing. He was also cycling with another guy who had stuck with Stuart because he had directions and no-one else seemed to know where they were going...  Anyhow, having completely misunderstood one of her 'I'm quitting' statements, in true male form, they carried on up the incline and waited for her half way up. With nothing more to do, in her own words she called herself a variety of words not repeatable here and got back on my road bike and carried on cycling! She made it to the top, recovered and carried on to the end of the ride! She covered 91 miles at a respectable 11.2 mph. 8 weeks ago she had not cycled since her childhood and has raised £500 for the local Joshua Tree Foundation. https://www.strava.com/activities/370581550
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Grandfather, SNSSO. 

Well done to your friend for completing the ride. Incredible effort.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Aug 2015)

Well done to all on the rides and my sympathies a


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Kind of a my rides over the weekend, my husband's first 100 miler and the charity ride I have been helping one of the riders with.
> 
> Saturday I saw my husband off at 5am, then followed in the car about half an hour later to the start of the charity bike ride I have been training the only lady for. My husband was cycling the distance with her because it was more than I could manage and I wanted someone with her to pace her. As it turned out, him being there stopped her quitting when she went through a bad period at the start of the climbing. He was also cycling with another guy who had stuck with Stuart because he had directions and no-one else seemed to know where they were going...  Anyhow, having completely misunderstood one of her 'I'm quitting' statements, in true male form, they carried on up the incline and waited for her half way up. With nothing more to do, in her own words she called herself a variety of words not repeatable here and got back on my road bike and carried on cycling! She made it to the top, recovered and carried on to the end of the ride! She covered 91 miles at a respectable 11.2 mph. 8 weeks ago she had not cycled since her childhood and has raised £500 for the local Joshua Tree Foundation. https://www.strava.com/activities/370581550
> 
> ...


Well done to all for the rides and sympathies about your grandfather


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Aug 2015)

55 miles @15 mph. Wigan, Orrell, and so on.


----------



## BSRU (17 Aug 2015)

Got out for an early 104km with 920m of going up this morning.
The 14th 100+km ride this year and the quickest, although only through rolling countryside with just one climb but felt good.
Not too warm at the start but decided it was just warm enough to go short sleeved.

The sun did come out eventually.









Arrived home just before 11.30am to be reminded I had agreed to go to a Chinese buffet restaurant at 12.
So recovery meal sorted but a little disappointed by their cake selection, they didn't have my favourite fresh cream black forest gateaux today for some reason.


----------



## Oldbloke (17 Aug 2015)

Went out today to ride part of the TdF route towards Fougeres and was surprised to see so many cyclists out today, even more surprised to find myself overtaking every one of them, road bikes, MTBs, recumbents, etc.
On spotting a feeding station roadside I suddenly realised this was part of the Paris-Brest randonnee....seemed like 1000s of riders.
Another 72 kms clocked up, must investigate possibility of participating next year...


----------



## rdfcyclist (17 Aug 2015)

Decided to practice for my 40 mile ride which should be on for next week (never cycled that far). 21 miles today out from Norwich city centre and into lots of countryside. Decided to stop and have a sandwich next to the river with the view below, which was nice...


----------



## andytheflyer (17 Aug 2015)

A simple 41 miles this pm, up the Dee valley to Chester, then up onto the mid-Cheshire ridge at Tarporley, back down onto the Cheshire Plain at Tattenhall and home. Warm and light winds. But a bit slow - 13.5mph av.

Not been out for 10 days as the better weather has allowed the flying of some model aircraft that really need winds straight along our club's E-W tarmac runway, and less than 10mph for preference. Think that shows in my reduced av speed. It's been a poor model flying year so far- so the opportunity could not be missed. Plenty of time for a 50 miler in the dark and windy wet in November when the model aircraft are all tucked up safely in their warm and dry hangar.

Off to the Dales next week - so the av will be even lower! At least my new 12-36 cassette will get a workout......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Kind of a my rides over the weekend, my husband's first 100 miler and the charity ride I have been helping one of the riders with.
> 
> Saturday I saw my husband off at 5am, then followed in the car about half an hour later to the start of the charity bike ride I have been training the only lady for. My husband was cycling the distance with her because it was more than I could manage and I wanted someone with her to pace her. As it turned out, him being there stopped her quitting when she went through a bad period at the start of the climbing. He was also cycling with another guy who had stuck with Stuart because he had directions and no-one else seemed to know where they were going...  Anyhow, having completely misunderstood one of her 'I'm quitting' statements, in true male form, they carried on up the incline and waited for her half way up. With nothing more to do, in her own words she called herself a variety of words not repeatable here and got back on my road bike and carried on cycling! She made it to the top, recovered and carried on to the end of the ride! She covered 91 miles at a respectable 11.2 mph. 8 weeks ago she had not cycled since her childhood and has raised £500 for the local Joshua Tree Foundation. https://www.strava.com/activities/370581550
> 
> ...


Well done to all on the rides.

Very sorry to hear the news about your Grandfather.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Off to the Dales next week - so the av will be even lower! At least my new 12-36 cassette will get a workout......


Have fun ...

I just put a 12-36 on my CAADX and find it very handy on the steep stuff!

PS SNSSO - sorry to hear about granddad, and congratulations to your pal and husband on their PB rides.


----------



## Donger (17 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sunday’s ride was difficult for a whole host of reasons not least of all that we were out late (for us) on Saturday and for the fact that my Grandfather died during the charity ride yesterday, but I didn’t say anything to anyone about it during the ride.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Grandad. But pleased to see what progress you are making on your trike. What a battler.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Aug 2015)

Nice little evening bimble with the wif, she is nersing a glute injury..2 deep masageges via the physio and its geting there.
she couldn't walk on it last week.

lovely wind free evening too..


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2015)

I had a smashing ride around Thetford Forest today with a couple of mates. We'd not been before even though it's not too far from home, mainly because the write-ups we'd seen said that it wasn't very challenging. 
Yes, there were no serious climbs, descents or rock gardens to conquer, but there's plenty of fun to be had blasting round the sandy trails and diverting down the bomb holes for added enjoyment!






















We did about 10 miles on the first circuit, then popped into the cafe area for a cuppa, then went round a different trail for another 6 or 7 miles before getting the bikes back on the car and heading home.

Only 16 miles, but great fun and we're planning to return quite soon.

https://www.strava.com/activities/371095113


----------



## Kevoffthetee (17 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> bomb hole


 Hehehe.....bomb hole


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Aug 2015)

The plan was to commute today. But I overslept.

So, as punishment I did 18 miles to Armathwaite and back to hurt myself. Pleased with that but I don't think Station Hill will ever get much easier 

http://www.strava.com/activities/371246888/overview

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Very sorry to hear about your Grandfather


----------



## Glow worm (17 Aug 2015)

A nice 47 mile ride across west Suffolk to Bury St Edmunds and back (yesterday).

Mrs G said on Saturday ' you do know we're going to our friends place for lunch tomorrow so you won't be able to go for a ride'.

A moment of sadness followed - and then a light- bulb moment - hang on I thought - Our friends are in Bury St Eds- that's rideable!

West Suffolk is great cycling country, and there are even some hills to play with.






Heading over into Suffolk from Cambs,





Lovely quiet roads.





Found a short cut at one point along a bridleway . Made it to Bury in under 2 hours - not bad as I'd not been rushing. Beat Mrs G by 5 mins, (though she left 1.5 hours later and drove).






Found an even quieter route home. A bit flinty but no problem on my hybrid.

Home by 6pm- a lovely day in the saddle.


----------



## Buck (17 Aug 2015)

Put all 4 bikes on the tow bar rack and headed down to Ladybower reservoir.

We parked at Fairholmes visitor centre then cycled clockwise up past Derwent reservoir and then All the way around Howden reservoir heading south down the east side of Derwent reservoir and back to the car. Just over 10m - nice and leisurely ride on the MTBs (first time on it in 4 weeks since I've had the road bike!) 

Just over 10 miles in lovely scenery and the weather was nice too. Both boys enjoyed it and to be fair to them, didn't stop up any of the 'hills' (a couple were certainly not flat!). An ice-cream reward for them and then my 9yo fell asleep on the way back and was still asleep after I'd taken the bikes off, wiped them down and put them and the bike rack away!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2015)

4.3 miles my ride today, Brutal Hilton Uptown Normal exterior almost finished Perhaps all will be done by Friday, so those inaugurating the Hilton can be awakened by the smell of roasting sweet corn and the whistle of the steam tractor at the Corn Festival. I think Blues Music happens as well.
85 F
Winds S 13
Relative humidity 65%
29.98, thunderstorm in area, falling barometer, chance severe to morrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2015)

Sincerest condolences about your grandfather, @SatNavSaysStraightOn .


----------



## Wades (18 Aug 2015)

Stopped 3 times on my ride this morning to adjust the creaking headset. Didnt make a bit of difference so headed home in limp mode fearing imminent total failure.

Well it turns out there wouldn't be would have been a bit of difference from adjusting the headset as it was the bloody saddle the whole time. Penny dropped as it creaked getting off the bike outside the garage. Doh!!!

Quick web search reveals lots of creaky Charge spoons and lots of suggested remedies so time to go and play with the lube...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Aug 2015)

Well, my ride sunday actually 










really showed what a place of contrasts Copenhagen can be...


----------



## Garry A (18 Aug 2015)

A 40 miler yesterday. Headed over the bridge to Clackmannan and along the old railway line which is now a cycle track. Got to Dunfermline then headed back a couple of miles and descended to Cairney hill then the coastal path.

Cycle track.








Along the coast I could hear some girls laughing but couldn't see them, soon spotted them way out in the water having a swim.











Continued along through Torryburn and Culross before crossing the Kincardine bridge and taking the farm roads home.






www.strava.com/activities/371123662

A bite to eat and went for a wee run ;-)

www.strava.com/activities/371292985


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2015)

First I did a 4 mile run, which was hard, but when I got home I had ran my fastest run to date, so I guess that's all good.






Then later with nothing pressing to do at home, and feeling a little bit bored and the internet groaning with the pressure of all the surfing I was doing, I decided to go for a bike ride. I needed to get some stuff from the shops( more chocolate for Choclate Cornflake Cakes if you must know), but rather than go to the nearest supermarket 3 miles away I decide to go to Wantage, the long way on the mountain bike. So up to The Ridgeway and along to wards Wantage stopping at a monument of Robert Loyd-Lindsay and extraordinary structure in the middle of nowhere, but surrounded by McDonald's rubbish. I picked it up and put it in my rucksack to dispose of later.

The down the hill to Wantage where I discovered a bit of single track that took me all the way to East Lockinge to get my shopping, had a quick cuppa and shortbread in the cafe and returned home. On the way back I used part of the cycle route 544 which is quite busy with commuters, someone had dropped his work ID tag, so I picked it up and will post it the address on the back.





21.57 miles today







Bit of a grey day, this is the area I have to play in on the MTB, you can go for miles around here.





The Monument to Brigadier-General Robert James Loyd-Lindsay, 1st Baron Wantage, VC KCB (17 April 1832 – 10 June 1901) was a British soldier, politician, benefactor to Wantage, one of the founders of the British National Society for Aid to the Sick and Wounded in War latterly called the British Red Cross Society, for which he crucially obtained the patronage of Queen Victoria, and a distinguished philanthropist and luminary of Victorian society.





A nice bit of single track after the field all the way to Wantage.










A couple of bee hives nestled away.





The track widened out along side a gallop






I thought this clock atop a barn was bit odd and it was wrong.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Aug 2015)

Been a while since I posted, but I've been out every day as told. Had a couple of really enjoyable rides with the kids, and even managed to get SWMBO out on her bike (that's cost me a new saddle now too..). Sticking to my 30 mins a day, or thereabouts, which is proving quite hard to get motivated for, especially after a 12hr shift. Hopefully I can start riding to work if the physio lets me once the weather cools.
Anyway, came across this fella last night, I reckon he's the first to dig through from Australia. Looks like he could use a bite to eat..





And in a first for me, a selfie. This one is for @Elmer Fudd from whom the jersey came in, and is the first ever published selfie of me. Might be the last too...





No idea why I'm sideways, the original is right way up.
Misjudged my ride tonight, and got back to the end of my road at 9.25 miles. Given it was nice and cool I extended my cool down and managed 10 miles


----------



## Spartak (18 Aug 2015)

Took the CX bike over to Oldbury Court this afternoon to ride a few laps of the course used during the season. 






Then rode up to Staple Hill for a recovery pint in the Wetherspoons.


----------



## sarahale (18 Aug 2015)

I did 60 miles on my mtb, only got off a few times which I'm pretty pleased about as I'm still not very confident with big hills. 

From near ish Heathrow to Surrey hills and back, as much off road as I could find.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2015)

60 


sarahale said:


> I did 60 miles on my mtb, only got off a few times which I'm pretty pleased about as I'm still not very confident with big hills.
> 
> From near ish Heathrow to Surrey hills and back, as much off road as I could find.
> 
> View attachment 100642



60 miles on a MTB, that's very impressive.


----------



## toffee (18 Aug 2015)

Currently on holiday. Left the kids (well 17 and 22) and went for a ride with my wife. Took a short cut which ended up lifting the bikes over two stiles and a bit of barbed wire. Two and a bit hours for 21 miles. 

I suppose that is what you get using Google maps in a foreign country.


----------



## sarahale (18 Aug 2015)

I hope this is pretty acurate anyway. Unfortunately I forgot to change it from horse riding to cycling. 

I also didn't pause it when I stopped to eat and when I stopped to see my horse on the way out, so I think my average speed should be a bit higher..


----------



## Mike_P (18 Aug 2015)

sarahale said:


> I hope this is pretty acurate anyway. Unfortunately I forgot to change it from horse riding to cycling


There ought to be some way of changing the activity afterwards buried in the options or settings.


----------



## gavgav (18 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Kind of a my rides over the weekend, my husband's first 100 miler and the charity ride I have been helping one of the riders with.
> 
> Saturday I saw my husband off at 5am, then followed in the car about half an hour later to the start of the charity bike ride I have been training the only lady for. My husband was cycling the distance with her because it was more than I could manage and I wanted someone with her to pace her. As it turned out, him being there stopped her quitting when she went through a bad period at the start of the climbing. He was also cycling with another guy who had stuck with Stuart because he had directions and no-one else seemed to know where they were going...  Anyhow, having completely misunderstood one of her 'I'm quitting' statements, in true male form, they carried on up the incline and waited for her half way up. With nothing more to do, in her own words she called herself a variety of words not repeatable here and got back on my road bike and carried on cycling! She made it to the top, recovered and carried on to the end of the ride! She covered 91 miles at a respectable 11.2 mph. 8 weeks ago she had not cycled since her childhood and has raised £500 for the local Joshua Tree Foundation. https://www.strava.com/activities/370581550
> 
> ...


I hope that the achievement of your friend at least gave you some happiness


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2015)

sarahale said:


> I hope this is pretty acurate anyway. Unfortunately I forgot to change it from horse riding to cycling.
> 
> I also didn't pause it when I stopped to eat and when I stopped to see my horse on the way out, so I think my average speed should be a bit higher..
> 
> View attachment 100644


Go into Edit Ride and you can change the activity there.


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Aug 2015)

done about 45 miles the other day with my trusty rockrider 540, got to within a mile or 2 from falkirk on the canal then decided i better head back to queensferry, and had a cute lassie ask me if i had any sun screen 

strava says 42 something and my speedo thing on bike says 45 something arghh lol


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2015)

Had a nice early evening ride last night with a group of other like minded folk . Started out by Newton Bromswold and the wound our way around some other local villages like Yelden,Swineshead and a few others who's name i have forgotten overnight covered just short of 25 miles .

All in all a very nice ride , originally we were using it as a Retro Ride but as the weeks have gone by the number of retro machines have dwindled and my Claud Butler was the oldest bike out last night , but sure the next one will see a couple more .

If the others were cc'ers it could be the start of this Any interest in a group ride but as they are not its just some like minded people going out for a ride


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Aug 2015)

Little dash along the Cam path this morning;nice little wakener with only a couple of ease-ups for a half-asleep pidgeon and two 'runners' chatting and walking side by side(wouldn't mind usually but they could see me coming and on the left and they still didn't move until I'd slowed down and was right on top of them).

https://www.strava.com/activities/372342239

Anyhoo a nice little blat and I actually took some pics as well(rubbish phone ones though);

Swans getting ready to go










The XLS






And the idiot riding it;


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Aug 2015)

Climbed 444m then broke Rule 42.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Aug 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Climbed 444m then broke Rule 42.




What's a rule 42?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What's a rule 42?


It is like Fight Club ... Rule 42 is to never mention rule 42!


----------



## Tin Pot (19 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What's a rule 42?


Rule #42 //. A bike race shall never be preceded with a swim and/or followed by a run. If it's preceded with a swim ...


Although I suppose it wasn't a race, the spirit of the rule is clear.


----------



## derrick (19 Aug 2015)

Went out with the lads Tuesday afternoon,https://www.strava.com/activities/372146137 Was a hard ride one of the guy's was on his fixie, Don't think he will bring that again. Have never seen a grown man cry I must say i found it one of the hardest rides i have done lately, About 15 miles from home i was hurting, We made it back to our local Weathrspoons for our usual Tuesday evening steak and chips, Less than £8.00 and that includes a beer, We were joined half an hour later by my other half, so we had a couple more beers then home to bed for a well deserved sleep.


----------



## Donger (19 Aug 2015)

If I had £1 for every time I've heard people complaining or I've read a post mentioning or asking advice about Garmin /Strava etc malfunctions, I'd be a very wealthy man. Personally I like to do everything old school. I'm not anti technology, its just that getting away from it all is part of the fun of cycling for me. I also love maps, and enjoy working out for myself exactly where I am. When I'm cycling anywhere new I like to take a map with me - usually enlarged, so i don't need my reading glasses. Enter "Flatnav" (seven years and never a glitch):




When I've finished a ride that I've never done before, I mark it on my map for posterity. I keep one pristine Ordnance Survey map of Gloucestershire and the Cotswolds for route planning, and another old one that gets marked up with my rides in pink highlighter. After six and a half years of cycling it now looks like this:




I do have a few other OS maps of surrounding counties, which I mark up similarly, and then transpose my rides from time to time onto the big laminated map of the British Isles on the wall in my man cave (so big it needs two pictures so I can show my Scottish rides too):
Wall Map, Part 1:




Part 2:




I have also kept all the local maps of the South of France, the Alps and the Ardennes showing my rides there. Eg:




Whilst obviously revealing myself to be somewhat OCD or at least "somewhere on the spectrum", I can actually look back with pleasure on every ride I see marked up in this way, and I actively seek out rides that will put new lines on the map. It is actually quite interesting to see just how insignificant 10.000+ miles of your cycling looks on a map of your country, though most of my local stuff has been done many, many times over, whilst some of the outlying lines on the map represent one-off day trips or holiday rides ... like the Snake Pass, London to Brighton, the Norfolk Coast , the Isle of Wight and the Gower Peninsula etc. I do think this will make quite a good souvenir once my cycling days are over, though, and wonder whether people's Garmins, Stravas etc will ever produce such a permanent visual record. I shall probably eventually frame my favourite cycle shirt , accompanied by a few choice photos to go alongside the map. Just a thought.
Donger.


----------



## mybike (19 Aug 2015)

Donger said:


> If I had £1 for every time heard people complaining or I've read a post mentioning or asking advice about Garmin /Strava etc malfunctions, I'd be a very wealthy man. Personally I like to do everything old school. I'm not anti technology, its just that getting away from it all is part of the fun of cycling for me. I also love maps, and enjoy working out for myself exactly where I am. When I'm cycling anywhere new I like to take a map with me - usually enlarged, so i don't need my reading glasses. Enter "Flatnav" (seven years and never a glitch):
> View attachment 100708
> 
> When I've finished a ride that I've never done before, I mark it on my map for posterity. I keep one pristine Ordnance Survey map of Gloucestershire and the Cotswolds for route planning, and another old one that gets marked up with my rides in pink highlighter. After six and a half years of cycling it now looks like this:
> ...



It's a lot easier to use a gps to record your mileage & time. Maps are great but they are no use for that task.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Aug 2015)

Another run and ride today. 

A quite quick (for me) two mile run, yesterday Mrs Wife gave me an early birthday present of an iPod Shuffle, so I could listen to some tunes whilst out running, very clever bit of kit.







Then a 7.72 mile ride up the track to the Harwell Campus to return the ID lanyard I found yesterday. I took the Hybrid today as most of the route was off road but hard pack. On the way back there was a "takeaway village" set up for the workers of Harwell apparently they set up every Wednesday through August and September, the food smelt ACE, but I had no cash so I couldn't get any.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2015)

Donger said:


> If I had £1 for every time heard people complaining or I've read a post mentioning or asking advice about Garmin /Strava etc malfunctions, I'd be a very wealthy man. Personally I like to do everything old school. I'm not anti technology, its just that getting away from it all is part of the fun of cycling for me. I also love maps, and enjoy working out for myself exactly where I am. When I'm cycling anywhere new I like to take a map with me - usually enlarged, so i don't need my reading glasses. Enter "Flatnav" (seven years and never a glitch):
> View attachment 100708
> 
> When I've finished a ride that I've never done before, I mark it on my map for posterity. I keep one pristine Ordnance Survey map of Gloucestershire and the Cotswolds for route planning, and another old one that gets marked up with my rides in pink highlighter. After six and a half years of cycling it now looks like this:
> ...


I prefer map reading at home, GPS on the bike.

I had the same idea of marking my routes on the local maps, with a view to doing every non-urban road within (say) a 30 mile radius. I never got round to marking the maps, but I am chipping away at the routes. I still surprise myself by discovering roads less than 10 miles away that I have never ridden. Often they turn out to only be worth riding once!


----------



## Garry A (19 Aug 2015)

Looked at the weather and saw the huge band of rain coming in so went for a 10k run. Bike tomorrow.


----------



## SteveF (19 Aug 2015)

Just my "go to" loop today, a little overcast with the occasional shaft of sunlight breaking through, bit windy too... still, better to be out than to be in...


----------



## 13 rider (19 Aug 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Been a while since I posted, but I've been out every day as told. Had a couple of really enjoyable rides with the kids, and even managed to get SWMBO out on her bike (that's cost me a new saddle now too..). Sticking to my 30 mins a day, or thereabouts, which is proving quite hard to get motivated for, especially after a 12hr shift. Hopefully I can start riding to work if the physio lets me once the weather cools.
> Anyway, came across this fella last night, I reckon he's the first to dig through from Australia. Looks like he could use a bite to eat..
> View attachment 100635
> 
> ...


And I always thought your avatar was a selfie . Good to hear your still riding


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2015)

Today I joined another social cycling group that I found through Facebook. They go out during the day on Wednesdays, so I'll only be able to go in the school holidays. They were the fastest group I've ridden with and they didn't have to stop and wait for me, although I was slower on the hills, I caught up quickly on the straights. They are mostly track cyclists who ride together at the Velodrome and started the road rides when it was closed for a while. They were all very friendly and encouraging.
So, 47 miles, having joined the main group at Irlam, we went over the Ship Canal on Warburton Bridge and round leafy Cheshire lanes for a light lunch in Great Budworth. We left the cafe as the rain started, luckily not too heavy until I was nearly home.


----------



## cuberider (19 Aug 2015)

Todays ride was just a quick 12 miles or so locally made interesting by me inadvertently breaking my downhill speed record. It now stands at 40.4 mph which I was pleasantly surprised by.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2015)

Donger said:


> If I had £1 for every time I've heard people complaining or I've read a post mentioning or asking advice about Garmin /Strava etc malfunctions, I'd be a very wealthy man. Personally I like to do everything old school. I'm not anti technology, its just that getting away from it all is part of the fun of cycling for me. I also love maps, and enjoy working out for myself exactly where I am


Mainly only use use Strava record the ride, and then duplicate the details on a spreadsheet. I also plot on a map, an old faded 1980s second hand one with an out of date boundary marked on it


----------



## sarahale (19 Aug 2015)

Easy day today after yesterday, just my 14 mile commute and then cycling alongside my cousin who is training for a half marathon. So a slow extra 6 miles in the pouring rain. All on the mtb again.


----------



## Saluki (19 Aug 2015)

Out for a quickie this teatime. I said to Hubster "Would you like a bit of cake". He looked very eager and said 'oh yes please'. I then said "get your kit on then, let's go". 
He wants cake, we need to earn it first. Quick 11 and a bit miles up the Marriotts to Whitwell and back. Choc cake in the middle. Lovely
23.33 in 2 hours an 2 minutes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2015)

7.2 miles today, lovely weather, about as excellent a summer's day as can be found here, after the rain moved off, and I got out of the vets office with Max, a victim of ragweed allergy recently. Same route, improved by 
75F
60% relative humidity
Winds SW 14, G22
29.79 Barometer, steady as she goes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Aug 2015)

Commute to an offsite location in Norrebro, cph today. Norrebro is quite an earthy part of town. Got lost near my destination. So near in fact that when I asked for directions I discovered I was standing outside the office I was due to visit.


----------



## andytheflyer (20 Aug 2015)

Easy 23 miler to Overton on Dee cafe on the recumbent. The Defy is all washed and serviced ready for its few days holiday in the Dales next week and I did not want it covered in cowsh!t. In the end the roads were clean - the recent rains must have washed the local environmental hazards away! 

Yes, my hedge needs cutting......


----------



## The Jogger (20 Aug 2015)

A nice little 11 miler , slow but a bit hilly
https://www.strava.com/activities/373246228


----------



## Garry A (20 Aug 2015)

No enthusiasm today but went for a wee pedal around the Helix park and nearby area. 9 miles at no great speed although I did get one PB and equalled two previous ones on Strava.
A wee vid 

View: https://youtu.be/zuZ4Kr2Xf1Y


www.strava.com/activities/373452408


----------



## Spartak (20 Aug 2015)

An elongated commute so I'll include it here rather than the commuting section !

Took the Bristol/Bath cycle track into the centre of Bristol - great to see so many people using the path, on all sorts of different bikes !

Crossed the centre of Bristol via Queens Square & Princes Bridge before heading along the Festival Way to Ashton Court. 

A brief stop to take a couple of pictures & then joined the busy A369 ! 

27 kms in total.


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Aug 2015)

Needed a ride after work for some serious stress relief, and the Armathwaite loop is easy and almost traffic-free.

18 miles again, but I didn't expect those PR's 

http://www.strava.com/activities/373524620/overview


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Easy 23 miler to Overton on Dee cafe on the recumbent. The Defy is all washed and serviced ready for its few days holiday in the Dales next week and I did not want it covered in cowsh!t. In the end the roads were clean - the recent rains must have washed the local environmental hazards away!


I rode along the Rochdale canal towpath this evening. I drank from my bottle quite a few times before noticing that a lot of muddy water had splashed over the bottle from the puddles on the path.

There are lots of patches of goose crap on that towpath, and also dog eggs left by the hounds of selfish and/or stupid owners. I hope that I don't catch anything nasty from the contaminated bottle!


----------



## gavgav (20 Aug 2015)

Not the best evening for a ride, with that wind gusting well over 20 mph again, but with it coming from the South it was at least a warm wind! I'm going away on Saturday, to South Wales for the week, was hoping to hire a bike on one of the days down there, but with the forecast I've seen it would be more useful if I was to hire a boat I think, so needed a ride tonight to keep me ticking over until I get back.

Took one of my regular evening routes, heading out of the estate on the newly tarmacced road, that they've finally done 6 months after we moved in!, which was much better than bouncing over the rough ground. There was an amusing moment down at Meole where there was a chap dressed as Spider-Man stood on the roundabout trying to entice me up to Pizza Hut for a £6.99 special .

I then struggled against the headwind through Bayston Hill, up Lyth Hill, down to Exfords Green and called at Dads for a chat. I pulled my bike up against his garage and looked inside to see a new second hand Trek Multitrack 700 bike in there. He's only bought himself a bike to have up at his caravan for pootling down to the shops, pub, beach, etc!! Dad hasn't ridden a bike for about 25 years and so it was a bit of a shock ! It came with new tyres, brake blocks and a set of Raleigh Panniers and it sounds a good deal for the price he paid.

I then continued against the wind down to Longnor, before finally turning East and then North to have the wind behind me to Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and home. I set 5 new Strava PB's which was good reward for the slog into the wind on the 1st half of the ride.

Best of all was no knee pain whatsoever. I'd had trouble on Saturday's ride, so had raised the seat by a few millimetres. The ride was a bit short to be certain of it being ok, at 21.3 miles, but it felt a lot better


----------



## Crandoggler (20 Aug 2015)

'Pyramid Intervals', apparently.


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I drank from my bottle quite a few times before noticing that a lot of muddy water had splashed over the bottle from the puddles on the path.


Some Elite bottles come with a cover for the spout. I always use those if I'm going somewhere mucky.


----------



## andytheflyer (20 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I rode along the Rochdale canal towpath this evening. I drank from my bottle quite a few times before noticing that a lot of muddy water had splashed over the bottle from the puddles on the path.
> 
> There are lots of patches of goose crap on that towpath, and also dog eggs left by the hounds of selfish and/or stupid owners. I hope that I don't catch anything nasty from the contaminated bottle!


Cowsh!t I could maybe stand, but....................

Hope ur OK! Go to bed with a large whisky to kill the bugs off!


----------



## Garry A (20 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I rode along the Rochdale canal towpath this evening. I drank from my bottle quite a few times before noticing that a lot of muddy water had splashed over the bottle from the puddles on the path.
> There are lots of patches of goose crap on that towpath, and also dog eggs left by the hounds of selfish and/or stupid owners. I hope that I don't catch anything nasty from the contaminated bottle!



Best get extra bog roll in just in case


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Cowsh!t I could maybe stand, but....................
> 
> Hope ur OK! Go to bed with a large whisky to kill the bugs off!


Unfortunately, I do not drink alcohol any more! Well, it is probably _FORTUNATE_ that I don't because when I _DID_, I was slowly pickling myself, but ... well, you know what I mean!



Garry A said:


> Best get extra bog roll in just in case


I have a spare 4 pack!

I used to have a couple of bottles with flip-top lids which were really handy to stop this happening. I can't remember chucking them out, but I haven't seen them for years ...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2015)

Pleasant ride around the area today. No racing about, just a leisurely bimble to stretch the legs and clear the mind.






Passing by Northampton Boat Club, on my way to The Washlands and the bridleway towards Little Houghton. 

From here, I cheated a bit through Billing Aquadrome as, technically, it's a footpath, but as it's a camp site with folk riding and driving caravans everywhere, I chanced it! 






After checking for Trolls under the bridge, I chanced crossing the Nene at the far end of the camp site. From here, I had several miles to ride on tarmac before dropping back onto cycle tracks before traversing a cornfield or two to get towards home.






Always a fun field to get across. It's either mud, cracked up or stubbly..

After a few diversions to check the availability of blackberries, plums and other free fruit for a future ride, I headed home.

Back on 20 miles with a smile on my face...

https://www.strava.com/activities/373348619


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2015)

Another early morning ride around the roads of Wellingborough and surrounding Villages.






Over the last few months have watched these three conversions take place,the first one was a small bungalow that didn't really match the neighbouring houses so it was totally flattened and this is where we are today








The next one was no more than a shell of a building and is now here 






The last one has been built from scratch in the grounds of what i can only describe as the kind of proprty that looks like it once belonged the lord of the manor .






It would be a tough decision but I think we could live in any of them


----------



## Crandoggler (21 Aug 2015)

First one for me!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2015)

Not been on bike for about 10 days now. 

Got back from holiday late Tues pm.

Weds was spent 'settling back in' - washing, getting groceries and dealing with business emails etc. Had ride planned for late pm and it started raining at 3pm and didn't stop.

Thursday rained all day apart from one short interlude (not enough for a ride).

Today it is drizzling. Very grey. Not hopeful about getting out.

Tomorrow it is raining.


----------



## robjh (21 Aug 2015)

I've got my tourer with me this week, which has wide tyres (1.75" - they look like balloons to a skinny road guy like me!) that almost call out for canal towpaths, so I decided to put them to good use last night. I'd planned a trip up to Birmingham (from Coventry) to explore the fascinating network of canals there, but with gathering grey clouds at 4pm I decided on something more local.

I took a meandering path down to Leamington first of all, and used the cycle path from Warwick Uni to Kenilworth, which goes across fields and then intersects with an old railway route that may one day form part of HS2 (though I personally have my doubts). I looked for, but missed, a path across the river Avon at Old Milverton, but then from Leamington I took the Grand Union canal towpath eastwards, almost to Napton Junction, which was about 9 miles. The towpath was a mix of gravel and grass, and I passed loads of narrow boats with people setting up barbecues or just sitting out and chilling, that made me quite envious!

Only 29 miles in all, but at a stately average speed of only 10.5 mph.

cycle path, Warwick University to Kenilworth








Grand Union canal near Leamington


----------



## Katherine (21 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not been on bike for about 10 days now.
> 
> Got back from holiday late Tues pm.
> 
> ...


Just go! Get a bit wet, so what, it's not cold. As long as you can keep moving and don't hang around in your wet gear. You'll feel better for a ride.


----------



## sanddancer (21 Aug 2015)

Felt great on my ride the other day. 
Went further than normal, and really put some effort in at times to break some strava records.  
Unfortunately I used the widget for the first time instead of the app and it didn't prompt me to turn on gps 
OH well I enjoyed it all the same


----------



## toffee (21 Aug 2015)

Slow ride out to the coast today. Stopped for a few looks out to sea. Back home tomorrow, then depending on the weather next week, we could be knocking up a few miles.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/373992262

A nice little jolly in the sun, with a new tactic employed, to deal with the 'hero' (yet again). Essentially let the silly little arse of a man sit in front, going a lot slower than you were before you sat up to take a swig from the drinks bottle, and he broke his aorta trying to get by, and then slowed down so suddenly, he nearly caused a pile up, then sit an inch from his rear wheel, ringing the pound shop bell, you've attached to your bars for a giggle, and shout "come on, I thought you were in a hurry, move it, move it move it, get a wriggle on, I haven't got all day, come on, Cadence, cadence man, POWER, you can do it, let's be 'avin ya". It really seems to pee them off, and it's far more fun than re passing them and dropping them like a bad habit.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> Just go! Get a bit wet, so what, it's not cold. As long as you can keep moving and don't hang around in your wet gear. You'll feel better for a ride.



Hate it when it is raining or has been raining. No fun. Not bothered if it rains after I set out as that's a cest la vie moment.

Can't stand the low visibility with road spray and crapped up glasses plus the general filth that you get covered with on the wet lanes up here.

The muddy bits around farms get very slippery too and I don't like 'offs'!

I am a fair weather rider for sure.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2015)

robjh said:


> I've got my tourer with me this week, which has wide tyres (1.75" - they look like balloons to a skinny road guy like me!) that almost call out for canal towpaths, so I decided to put them to good use last night. I'd planned a trip up to Birmingham (from Coventry) to explore the fascinating network of canals there, but with gathering grey clouds at 4pm I decided on something more local.
> 
> I took a meandering path down to Leamington first of all, and used the cycle path from Warwick Uni to Kenilworth, which goes across fields and then intersects with an old railway route that may one day form part of HS2 (though I persoanlly have my doubts). I looked for, but missed, a path across the river Avon at Old Milverton, but then from Leamington I took the Grand Union canal towpath eastwards, almost to Napton Junction, which was about 9 miles. The towpath was a mix of gravel and grass, and I passed loads of narrow boats with people setting up barbecues or just sitting out and chilling, that made me quite envious!
> 
> ...



I've been cycling round the Coventry area for over 25 years and I've never explored the canal tow paths, perhaps when I retire and have plenty of time on my hands I'll acquaint myself with them. I haven't used the uni path before either, its been a while since it was finished now and I've haven't explored it yet.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Aug 2015)

Long-ish ride home yesterday almost curtailed by bad cramp going in to Haddenham;recovered after a bit and carried on to at least get over 80k.Cramp possibly caused by bashing it early and saddle being a touch too high(been messing with bike position lately) and was much better after I lowered the saddle a bit;will have to see how it is on tomorrows club ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/373431417

Was going to do the Strave 145k fondo but got held up at work so not really enough time to do it;may try again Saturday or if not next week.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2015)

dave r said:


> I've been cycling round the Coventry area for over 25 years and I've never explored the canal tow paths, perhaps when I retire and have plenty of time on my hands I'll acquaint myself with them. I haven't used the uni path before either, its been a while since it was finished now and I've haven't explored it yet.


I was thinking the same.

I have a cousin in Kenilworth who might like to cycle to Coventry to see my sister but he is nervous in traffic so that path might be of interest to him. I would have to work out if there is a suitable quiet route to the Moseley Avenue area from the university.


----------



## sanddancer (21 Aug 2015)

toffee said:


> Slow ride out to the coast today. Stopped for a few looks out to sea. Back home tomorrow, then depending on the weather next week, we could be knocking up a few miles.
> 
> View attachment 101067




Are you home sick?
Looks like you have either drawn the UK map there or someone kneeling down reaching out across the coast


----------



## toffee (21 Aug 2015)

sanddancer said:


> Are you home sick?
> Looks like you have either drawn the UK map there or someone kneeling down reaching out across the coast


Not home sick, although summer has arrived here today and we are off back home tomorrow. If the weather is not too bad there should be a few more posts in here next week. 

Detek


----------



## robjh (21 Aug 2015)

dave r said:


> I've been cycling round the Coventry area for over 25 years and I've never explored the canal tow paths, perhaps when I retire and have plenty of time on my hands I'll acquaint myself with them. I haven't used the uni path before either, its been a while since it was finished now and I've haven't explored it yet.


Both of them were a first for me too last night, although I have ridden the final bit of the path into Kenilworth where it goes into the railway cutting and through woods, and that's the best bit. I'm still hoping to get up to Birmingham in the next few weeks - I did the towpaths from Gas Street basin up to Wolverhampton and down to Kings Norton a while back and they make for interesting rides.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2015)

robjh said:


> I have ridden the final bit of the path into Kenilworth where it goes into the railway cutting and through woods, and that's the best bit.


Kenilworth Common - I was born in a house across the road from there and used to play on the common as a child!

I used to watch steam trains going down the line between Coventry and Kenilworth in the early 1960s but we moved to Coventry in 1963.


----------



## Crandoggler (21 Aug 2015)

Getting a bit tired of this weather. Tried this app out, it's pretty good actually. Absolute ninja to keep heart rates in the zones. I was practically dying during the second set of threshold(s)

http://my.motivo.cc/activities/5583908145


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2015)

Today's ride was with my 7 yr old granddaughter on the new 20" wheel bike we bought her last week.

We got our bikes loaded onto the car and drove to Salcey Forest. I really had to think how to get there by road, as I nearly always ride there over the fields and bridleways. I doubt my Punto would do mud very well!!

As expected, it was quite busy, but most of the folk don't venture far from the car park, tree top walk or the Gruffalo Trail, so once we were clear of those bits, the path was quite clear for us.






I didn't notice her poking her tongue out until now.. Kids, eh!?! 

After the 4.5 mile circuit, we were back to the car park where I was hailed by a couple of friends stuffing cake down their faces after riding via the canal banks and villages from Northampton. We had a chat while Faith messed around in the play area for half an hour before needing a lolly to cool her down.
She then asked if we could ride round again! No problem, said I, and off we went.






Whoosh! The only time she gets a bit worried is when she sees dogs bounding around (sensible, as they can have you off the bike quite easily) and when the track narrows and has nettles alongside. Apart from that, she's an extremely confident rider.

We stopped for sustenance half way round at a bench on the second lap and tucked into some snack bars etc. and a yoghurt drink before doing the last couple of miles back to the car park where she just had the energy left to ask if she could go in the play area again! And why not.. 






9.1 miles ridden, Faiths longest ride ever. She says she wants to join me on the L2B one day.. 

After staying for dinner, she rode home, (I walked/jogged alongside) with a few slight diversions, to the swings in the park, so finished the day on about 10 miles. 
Happy days


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> I have a cousin in Kenilworth who might like to cycle to Coventry to see my sister but he is nervous in traffic so that path might be of interest to him. I would have to work out if there is a suitable quiet route to the Moseley Avenue area from the university.



From the Gibbit Hill crossroads into Earlsdon theres a cycle path that runs alongside the Kennilworth road, theres a lot of quiet back roads in Earlsdon, in Spon end the Arches industrial Estate has a path that brings you out behind Morrrisons on the Alvis Retail Park on the Holyihead Rd. If you go down Sovereign Road theres a path that runs between the rugby ground and the park and a pedestrian crossing the crosses the Butts and into Upper Spon Street, into Baras Lane and up the top theres a pedestrian crossing to cross the Holyhead Road to continue on Baras Lane.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2015)

Out at 8ish this morning feeling a bit crap, we've all had a bit of lurgy this week. So with leaden legs I made my way in the early morning sun to Knapwell, then onto Elsworth and up the hill






It's all golden fields here at the minute.
Onward along the smooth road to Hilton and a left for Graveley, a quick 100yds up Ermine street and turn left again in a SW direction, just a touch of headwind today.
On past the stands of giant hogweed and up the short hill into the village.
Left again and past the wind farm






Nothing turning today other than my legs!

Across the A428 and through Croxton. And on to Great Gransden where they were getting the bales in






I decided to go up the 2 hills into Kingston and back down to rejoin the road I'd just left ( the reason why I've christened it pointless hill) a bloke went along maybe 100yds in front. I was gaining on him by Toft and on the long drag up to Hardwick I was on his wheel, I pulled level "I might as well be sociable and not just look at your arse..." My chat up line clearly worked and we had a nice chat coming back up to the village before I turned off for home

http://www.strava.com/activities/374601137


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/374785147

Lovely, finished the Paris-Brest-Paris challenge to boot (1200Km).


----------



## toptom (22 Aug 2015)

My first road ride in 3 mouths due to moving house and doing it up. 39 miles was pleased with it and in good weather as well hopefully be getting out more now


----------



## Spoked Wheels (22 Aug 2015)

Lovely morning for a lovely ride in Bournemouth. People getting ready for another day of the air show and the red arrows. It looked like it was going to be an amazing day and indeed it is so far.

Enjoy the ride and rushed home to miss the traffic coming into town...
45 enjoyable miles for me.

[


----------



## Billy Wizz (22 Aug 2015)

Nothing to get excited about, working this Saturday morning so my ride was the commute.
Woolwich Arsenal to Pickets lock.
Left at 5 30am through the quite streets of London on a Saturday morning is great, the tow path from Bow Locks to pickets Lock was a joy.
Coming back at midday on a glorious sunny London day was a different kettle of fish, busy was a understatement, took my time and enjoyed it.
The usual road racers where about, why they fly down tow paths is beyond me.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (22 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Today's ride was with my 7 yr old granddaughter on the new 20" wheel bike we bought her last week.
> 
> We got our bikes loaded onto the car and drove to Salcey Forest. I really had to think how to get there by road, as I nearly always ride there over the fields and bridleways. I doubt my Punto would do mud very well!!
> 
> ...


What a delightful day!


----------



## Saluki (22 Aug 2015)

sanddancer said:


> View attachment 101104
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of someone in a long dress doing an egg and spoon race.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Aug 2015)

I've just realised that I haven't posted details of any of my rides for the last 10 days...

I won't bore you with all of them now, but here's todays wander on the road bike:

Out just after 8 o'clock and headed for Thorner, down the lumpy, bumpy excuse for a road into the village and then up the hill on the other side and out towards Bramham Park where preparations for next weeks Leeds Festival are well underway. I might avoid this area next weekend...
Down the dip at Wothersome where I hit a new max speed of 39.1mph, before climbing the other side a little more slowly 
Then the downhill run towards Bramham village, where I turned off just short of the village and headed in the direction of Wetherby along West Woods Road, which is lovely and smooth but a bit boring. Passed by lots of 15 plate Mazda MX-5's (presumably there was a launch for the new model on somewhere?) and up to the delightfully named Wattle Syke roundabout (Jct 45 of the A1(M) and where the A168 and A659 meet) - I went on the shared path here unsurprisingly before stopping for a drink, a bit of sustenance and a photo:




Refreshed, I headed for Boston Spa on the A659, which wasn't as bad as I'd feared for a busy single carriageway A-road.
Cycled through the village (which looked quite nice despite the grey skies) started gaining on a couple of other riders, but a combination of traffic and keeping an eye on pedestrians meant that I didn't quite catch them. Out the far side of the village and they started pulling away from me up the hill towards Tadcaster and then I turned right down Bar Lane heading towards Clifford.
It's quite a narrow lane with high bushes either side and I was pleased not to meet any cars heading in the opposite direction, although I did meet a few walkers and even a couple of runners (actually running).
As I started the slight climb into Clifford village the heavens finally opened so I stopped to put on my waterproof jacket and then plugged on through the village and the descent into Bramham - this is the first time the road bike has been out in the rain so I took it steady.
Had to stop in the middle of the village behind a bus where a chap in a 4x4 pick up stopped right alongside me, so close I could have leaned on his front wing instead of putting my foot down. After letting him go first, I turned up Town Hill for the challenge of the climb and then looped back round to get back onto NCN R66 for the run down to Bramham crossroads.
I stopped briefly to take my jacket off as it had stopped raining and the humidity was horrendous, then enjoyed the downhill blast into Aberford.
Turned left towards Barwick -in-Elmet and passed a mixed peleton from "Valley Striders" (I think...) heading the opposite way, who were all very cheery and said hello.
Up the hill on Cattle Lane, then the rapid descent to the bridge over Cock Beck, before the steady climb into the village itself.
Straight through on Main Street, then Leeds Rd towards Scholes, left at the Coronation Tree and down the hill (usual headwind now very much in my face ) and added a loop around Pendas Way, Manston Lane and Pendas Fields just to add a little more mileage before home.

So, 26.56 miles in 1hr48m at an average of 14.7 mph with 1008ft climbed.

I'm happy enough with that, giving me a new longest distance and most feet climbed on the road bike. Plus it might have been slightly quicker if I'd been 100% sure of the route around Boston Spa and Clifford, so I've got something to aim for next time. That said, looking at the map I might try heading to Tadcaster then then through Towton to Aberford instead, although that really will be virgin territory for me and it does mean a bit more A-road riding.

It was grey and overcast when I set off, there was a 10-15 minute rainy patch and the now almost inevitable headwind, but by the time I got home the sun was out, so I had a good selection of weather today.

Now for a curry and some beer


----------



## Saluki (22 Aug 2015)

http://www.strava.com/activities/374897109/segments/8959532579

I really didn't want to go for a ride. Well I did but my body was saying 'just flump on the sofa and eat cake, one day won't hurt'. I got the roadie out and poked Hubster off FB. He said, just a shortie, 10 miles or so. I said that was fine. We got to the end of the road and I turned left. At the next junction Hubs chose and we went right, then he chose straight on and then right and there we were in Cringleford. I said, shall we ride up to Hethersett and swing back from there, he thought that this was a great idea.

It was a lovely day and a nice ride - we forgot a camera of course so no pics of the formation team of combine harvester drivers. We turned for Ketteringham at Hethersett and rode along the country roads and then Hubster said "Shall we go to Wymondham for a cuppa". I was astonished, that's 4 miles in a non-homeward direction. So much for a lazy 10 miler. Off we went, I was happy as my legs had ridden themselves in and had stopped feeling lazy and the extra mileage was now fine by me. We had a nice cuppa and a bit of millionaires shortbread (I think that's what it was supposed to be anyway). The nice cafe chap topped our bidons up as well and I took to opportunity to dash into the loo and soak my buff again, as it had mostly dried out so not doing it's job.

Hubster suggested going off up the Silfield Road (Ignorning the jobsworth road workers and becoming a pedestrian at the railway bridge which is still blocked by roadworks) and then heading to Wreningham. Quite frankly, I was astonished. He always moans like buggery at anything over about 15 miles, although he will ride 40 milers, he likes to whinge about the distance. We rode to Silfield, through Wreningham and across to Hethel and past Lotus. We stopped for a couple of mins and fussed a trio on Labs out with their owner. We noticed that there is a bumper crop of blackberries so will pop back later or tomorrow.
We headed off to East Carleton, Intwood and home via Cringleford. Hubster stopped about 3/4 of a mile from home to get worms from the fishing shop (axolotl food) and I decided that I could better my Rockingham Road QOM with warm legs and a bit of effort. I went down Wilberforce Road and along the bottom. I nearly got taken out by some pillock on a BSO weaving about on the wrong side of the road coming towards me. Once past him I kicked on, got around the left hand junction and kicked on, changed gear and kicked on some more and flew over the top junction without touching the brakes (I can see what, if anything, is coming from a good way away). I then rode home and didn't stop gasping for air until I was back at Earlham Green Lane, then I found myself giggling about gasping for air.

Home saw us at 25.38 in just shy of the 2 hours, so I was very pleased with that. Second half faster than the first half and, the QOM I mentioned, I took 11 seconds off it and am still the QOM. In fact there are joint KOMs on that bit and I have the same time as them. I might go and do it again and make more of an effort and not stop gasping for breath until I get home  another half a second and beating the boys would be nice.


----------



## Garry A (22 Aug 2015)

Yesterday's pedal was a 41k run out over the Clackmannan bridge into Clackmannan and along the old train line/cycle track. I did intend to take some quiet B roads on a route out to Oakley but it meant taking a section of busy A road. I checked it out first from a flyover and saw artics and racing Subaru's so retraced my route including a visit to a friends house in Airth. Chip n dip road treatment in Airth is a disgrace.
A number of PB's on strava on the way out due to a fantastic tailwind  but nearly at a standstill on the way back




A wee vid.

View: https://youtu.be/mtuNuf0nPfk


www.strava.com/activities/374034155


----------



## sanddancer (22 Aug 2015)

Saluki said:


> I was thinking of someone in a long dress doing an egg and spoon race.





IIt's maggie Simpson


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Aug 2015)

A club ride of two-halves today which was a round trip via La Houge farm shop/cafe in Chippenham.

First part was a nice steady run after I joined up in Ely but after the stop at La Hogue the tempo picked up!So much so that a nice 4th place overall on the run in to Stretham and fifteen cups.

Managed to do a short warm down around Ely although I did summon the effort for another pb up Fore Hill in the city and equalling the time of ex-motogp race winner Chris Vermeulen

https://www.strava.com/activities/374743089

Feeling a bit weary now and think the sun and heat got to me as well so a good job I didn't do the fondo today.

Nice bottle of chilled Louis Jadot awaits with some home-made humous with breadsticks and a few episodes of Norwegian black comedy Dag.

Oh and if anyone is wondering what an Australian ex-bike racer was doing in Ely well he married a local girl and is over here sometimes(actually saw him walking in the city carrying a Mavic bag presumably off to the LBS)Oh and his time was from 2011 though,,


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> What a delightful day!


It was indeed. Our first, hopefully of many, proper big rides!


----------



## i hate hills (22 Aug 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Pleasant ride around the area today. No racing about, just a leisurely bimble to stretch the legs and clear the mind.
> 
> View attachment 101015
> 
> ...


This picture is bringing on my hay fever......


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Aug 2015)

Todays ride very nearly wasn't due to a sleepy old boy motorist coming within yards of taking me out at a roundabout in the first mile.  Thankfully I had a feeling he wasn't going to stop & a loud shout of oi plus a few expletives seemed to wake him from his slumber & he slammed his brakes on to allow me to pass unscathed! (he did drive along side & apologise rather sheepishly afterwards, I'm guessing after an ear bashing from his wife!).

Carrying on on a beautiful sunny day it was my now regular route across the New Forest to Wiltshire to explore another new hill that I had found on Stava maps & once the forest was behind me it's quiet country lanes with the odd B road for the rest of the day.

Crossing the river Avon, it was on through the village of Cranbourne & up to Sixpenny Handley where the new hill awaited although when I say hill its only 374 feet over 1.7 miles but we have nothing like that where I live so its nice to explore new routes & challenges & this was a goodun with a reasonable surface & not a car in sight.

Lunch was taken admiring the views on the downside where another cyclist coming up stopped for a chat as he was new to the area & he subsequently turned back & rode with me for a while whilst we talked so hopefully we'll meet up again & I can show him around the bits that i know in that region. We said our goodbyes at the bottom of climb number two for the day, Chalke Hill which thankfully finishes in shade as it was getting rather warm at midday as I made my way back to Fordingbridge & across the forest again for another very pleasant 65 mile ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/374773046


----------



## Thomk (22 Aug 2015)

A belated note on my ride last Wednesday from Leamington to Lampeter.

This was an all day 144 mile adventure into the almost unknown (almost because I did most of this route about 3 or 4 years ago but over 2 days rather than one). I tried to plot the flattest practicable route possible but still ended up with Garmin claiming over 9000ft of ascent even with the absence of any killer hills.

Awake at 4.30am I started at just after 6am and knocked off (puffed and panted my way to) the 45 miles mark by about 9am and had a (second) breakfast of chicken sandwiches and crunchy breakfast/muesli bar thingy. At this point the weather was good and I was wildly optimistic that I would be there in another couple of hours or so!






It got hillier and wetter from then on though and I pulled into the co-op car park at Lampeter at about 7pm (about 10.5 hours peddling and the rest eating/peeing/having regrets etc) where my brother-in-law was waiting for me to take me to St Dogmaels where my family were waiting for me for a few days fun on Poppit Sands Beach.






(Defending the castle against the tide)

The ache in every muscle Wednesday evening after the ride was very satisfactory.


----------



## Diggs (22 Aug 2015)

Ride felt a bit more lumpy ride this week, lovely and warm and I really enjoyed it (probably due to feeling that days like this may be numbered for the year),
Here's a quick still from my cheap cam showing it's not all hot hatches in Essex


----------



## 13 rider (22 Aug 2015)

Two rides today first was a 2 mile round trip to fetch a newspaper saved getting the car out  . Later in the afternoon a spare hour appeared so out with the bike .Out through Newtown Linford which was really busy as it was suuny and everyone was going to Bradgate park. Had to avoid a couple of numpty drivers who were to busy looking for on road parking as they are too tight to pay for parking in the park to notice the cyclist behind .up markfield Lane into Markfield and on to Botcheston , Newtown Unthank and Desford. Out on to some new roads them back down the A47 ( bit busy for my liking) and turned for Kirby Muxloe then Ratby ,Groby and Home .Just as I approached the last climb before home I became aware of two guys on roadies chasing me down so decided on a bit of a hill race at the bottom they were 10 yards behind so I hit the climb hard and fast go see if they follow .head down full gas I was aware of heavy breathing behind at the top I moved over and signaled a right turn and smiled as they passed breathing heavy not sure they enjoyed it as much as me hope they recovered quickly 18 miles done at 16.5 mph lovely afternoon ride in hot humid and windy (again) conditions


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2015)

11.3 miles this day, off to the LBS to see the great tent sale and Corn and Blues Festival, as well as the completed Hyatt Hotel
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/whats-your-favourite-bit-of-brutalist-architecture.173550/page-16, as well as looking in the old stables, (now apartments), used to be where many of the Percheron Horses where imported to the U.S.. The Dillons were, in this area and in the States in general breeders and importers of draft horses, and this is a small part of the complex they used for shipping and receiving horses throughout the U.S.. (also ancestors on my Dad's side.)


----------



## Mike_P (22 Aug 2015)

Frustrating few days, North Yorkshire County Council in their wisdom decided to "resurface" the road outside my house by spreading tar on it and throwing loose chippings on top. In their typical inability to do anything right one end of the road has chippings that deep its nearly impossible to cycle through them going uphill and downhill, well forget it. At the other end the chippings run out and their is now the dried tar on top of what was a perfectly good tarmac surface without any blemishes apart from a single pretty level filled up trench running across the road.




So no choice but to use footpaths initially for a 26.3 mile ride via Wetherby outbound using largely NCN67. I however avoided the subway under the Harrogate bypass where I came unstuck a few weeks back, or rather stuck in mud and horse muck, by continuing past the turning and taking the next road signed to Spofforth.








Apart from a staggered crossing of the bypass this is a few straighter route that the twisty road NCN67 uses albeit coming the other way their will a lengthy climb.




Having skirted Wetherby using the cycle tracks along the old railway lines I headed west to Sicklinghall where the village pub is tempting on a hot afternoon with the road climbing uphill past it. The pub is the Scotts Arms named after former principal land owners in the area.




The village of Kirkby Overblow also has a pub on a somewhat shorter hill




Embarrassingly in Harrogates suburbs I found myself on one of my normal outbound routes and trying to turn it into a homebound route ended up cycling into a dead end road. Should have turned left then right, not right then left!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2015)

Looking forward to a decent bit of weather today, I set off at about 10:45 do do a few miles before meeting up with a mate at his place at 14:00 to drink coffee and eat cake for a while before heading out on part two of my ride.

Initially, I was around the local villages, Cogenhoe, Whiston and Denton then a bridleway though Salcey Forest. I didn't stop at the cafe as it was heaving with folk enjoying a day out in the sunshine. From here, with a couple of hours to ride before 14:00, I carried on on a decent loop via Hartwell, Stoke Bruerne and Blisworth to watch the canal boats and barges chug through the tunnel there.





By one of the lock steps.






Not sure what was going on here?! There seemed to be a bunch of people camping at the far end of the field though. Probably a Northamptonshire witches coven happening now it's got dark! 

I rode along a few of the canal banks, then to the East of the town and arrived a bit early at our meet, but the coffee was soon brewing. 

We rode a 25 mile circuit, some on the old railway line, but most across byways and narrow country roads to Draughton and Maidwell (some of the hillier bits of road in the area) before checking out the old Saxon Church in Brixworth, where waited out a sharp shower for a short time.






Some parts date back to 620 AD. Lovely old building..

From here, once the clouds had vanished, we dropped back down to the Brampton Valley Way as it gets us back to town quite easily. The rain had cleared a lot of folk off the track and back to their cars, as usually the weekends are best avoided as it's a popular day out for dog walkers etc.






One of the river crossings is a bit dodgy. Wouldn't want to be on a night ride across that side of the path!
We went our separate ways near Kings Heath, with me riding home to the south of the town along the river bank and Washlands.

On the final couple of miles, I drank the last of my water, and squeezed a Mars Bar out of its wrapper and drank that as well..

Home on 70 miles, feeling quite drained due to the unaccustomed warmth! (I'm glad I immersed myself in sunblock and wore a cap under my helmet or I'd have suffered a bit of burning, I reckon..)

https://www.strava.com/activities/374956845


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2015)

Some brilliant rides going on over last couple of pages.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Aug 2015)

Now not so brilliant 

11m before breakfast something I don't normally do. Two 5.5m loops around my area, handy if it rains. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/375382981


----------



## Diggs (23 Aug 2015)

Just an hour out as a lot on today. Good to see the NCN route has been properly resurfaced - plus back in time to watch the UCI's Vargarda stream


o


----------



## MikeD111 (23 Aug 2015)

Managed to complete a nice 2 hours from Horsham, Gatwick then up and over the hills Home. As I turned in my road the heavens opened. Perfect


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2015)

I was sat on the garden bench this morning when another inhabitant of this abode sat next to me and said " I think that you think it's too windy for us to go cycling...."

I laughed. "I don't think that at all"

When I saw the forecast wind yesterday I also forecast isobars full of excuses!

So off I went Billy no mates toward Bourn, a large group turned in front of me from the opposite direction, I'd just about caught them by the time they turned for Longstowe, I didn't fancy the maggot farm road today as the wind would have nailed me. Wimp? Yes!

On down the A1198 and turn in for Old Wimpole, at the bottom of the hill the cows were taking it easy....






A hop and a skip took me over the A603 and on to Orwell, the church looking good in the sunshine





The extension kind of sticks out!

Out of Orwell and a good 2 miles into a meaty headwind until I reach Barrington, along the village green it's blowing a hoolie until I turn west and up over Barrington hill, slightly wind assisted.





Barrington church before the hill.

The 5-6 miles home were wind assisted which I'll accept gratefully!

http://www.strava.com/activities/375461191


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/375488628

Just a quick one in the British Summer weather today. There was no point in trying to take photos, the visibility was cack.

I have just realised, that I am only 0.2 Km away from having ridden further than Jesus, this month.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Aug 2015)

Weather forecast for today (after 3 days continuous rain) was dire.

Woke up early, as Rooster Booster the village cockerel was a bit gobby today - and the sun was making a real effort. Weather Forecasters - presumably not paid on results!

So, having been off bike due to holiday/bad weather/ general disillusionment with cycling for almost 2 weeks, I got out and did my little 'not been on the bike much get my legs back up to speed' ride so that I could get my legs back up to speed.

Not long, not a big ascent and not 'quick' - although quick for me is only around 15.5 mph at the best of times.

So: 16.78 miles / 902' ascent / 13.92 mph av'.

Windy (which was nice) and very quiet on the roads (also nice).

Shower, glass of juice and now awaiting Baggies vs The Blues. Hope JM plays our new lads and hope we get a vital 3 points as our season has got off to a slow start. 

RWGPS Wotsit:


----------



## mooseracer (23 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> Great riding @mooseracer
> Keep up the good work ;-)
> 
> Sodbury Sportive next year ?



Definitely - I was considering the 60 mile route this year but although I expect I'd have got around, it would have been at a slow pace which would have annoyed me.....


----------



## mooseracer (23 Aug 2015)

Yesterday's ride and my longest yet post broken hip. In marked contrast to today it was sunny, hot and humid. Enjoyed the ride and looking forward to building my fitness back up over the coming weeks and months.

https://www.strava.com/activities/374746738


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/375488628
> 
> Just a quick one in the British Summer weather today. There was no point in trying to take photos, the visibility was cack.
> 
> ...




But you look just like a Pratt.....!


----------



## Simontm (23 Aug 2015)

Haven't posted for a couple of weeks. Tbh haven't cycled much aside from commuting since Ride London.

So dragged myself out this morning for a quick 23 miler. Kingston, Richmond, Kew, Brentford, at Hampton had someone pop up behind me so put the power on for a mile or so which cleared some cobwebs . Through Bushy Park then back through Home Park to Hampton Court then home. 

Think I need to do something like Brighton, try and get the mojo back


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2015)

Two Runs to report.

One on Friday 4 miles out and back quite quick but not my quickest but I'm consistently under 10 minutes now, and mostly under 9:30, except for the fist mile which is up a steep hill.







And today's run out with Mrs Wife, who usually much faster than me but is just running again after recovering from a broken foot. My training plan states that I was supposed to 6 mile today, be we ended up running eight because to an administration error. It was bit hilly, plus I stayed with the Mrs so the average pace was slower probably just as well with the distance, the heavens opened up at mile three and we got absolutely soaked through and it stayed that way or the rest of the run. 8 miles is the furthest I have run so far.











With all this running I'm not getting out on the bike as much as I would like.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Aug 2015)

Simontm said:


> Haven't posted for a couple of weeks. Tbh haven't cycled much aside from commuting since Ride London.
> 
> So dragged myself out this morning for a quick 23 miler. Kingston, Richmond, Kew, Brentford, at Hampton had someone pop up behind me so put the power on for a mile or so which cleared some cobwebs . Through Bushy Park then back through Home Park to Hampton Court then home.
> 
> Think I need to do something like Brighton, try and get the mojo back


Keep at it.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Aug 2015)

Should have been me and mate Andy riding today but he cried off at 0900 as he'd had a heavy night at a family wedding. So after a bit of faffing which would cost me later set off at 10.15 Out through Newtown Linford up Sharply hill and left at old John heading out towards beacon hill . left at the crossroads then right onto Charley lane . Just 50 yards before I was turning left a car passed me nice and wide then signaled left and starting turning closing the gap as I was doing 20 mph at the time panic hit the breaks but thankfully he realised he was a numpty and stopped turning a few choice words as I shot by then annoyingly he then set behind me for half a mile when I just wanted him to clear off but thankfully he pulled over at the tennis club .up the Oaks in Charnwood climb at the the crossroads there were Marshall's out for the Whitwick 10 km run . Decided to stop and watch as few mates were doing it so more time lost . After the runners had all gone through set off it the same direction as the runners towards St Bernard's abbey got accused of cheating by the spectators as I was doing 20mph on a bike ! .Went right leaving the runners behind ( I keep the bike thanks it looked like hard work ) down swannymote rd and out to Belton and back towards Shepshed .Turned for home straight into the headwind I now realised by usual target of 50 km would not be made as I wanted to be home by 1300 to watch the f1 tried to push on but the headwind was killing the speed .back to beacon crossroads went right and back down pass the golf course went left into Swithland and onto Rothley Then Cropston and Home .29.2 miles done at 15.5 mph and back for 1250 just in time for the f1 ( go Lewis) . My cycling ocd is upset as I didn't manage a half century that's the first time I've done a high 20 ride instead of pressing on to 32 this year since entering the half century challenge I blame the headwind which knocked my average from 17 to 15 and the wind is really bugging me now , but my faffing losing time probably was more at fault. Anyway lovely ride loads of riders out today in lovely weather despite the wind .


----------



## RussellZero (23 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I have just realised, that I am only 0.2 Km away from having ridden further than Jesus, this month.



Wow. Or should I say, Christ on a bike?


----------



## Donger (23 Aug 2015)

There were only four of us dumb enough to turn up for the club ride this morning....... Dire weather warnings and all that. The three others were all much faster riders than me, and I sort of knew I'd struggle to keep up. So when they raced off towards Frampton via Elmore I pulled a tricky move and hung a left to Longney to take a short cut. A sort of Dick Dastardly move, but without the ACME explosives. About a minute after we met up again I was trailing behind once more. I'm never at my best for a week or so after blood doning, but I'm never one to miss out on the chance of a bike ride.

Got as far as Saul when the skies blackened like we were approaching Mount Doom or someone had just turned the lights out. We went round a couple more corners in the lane, where the road straightened out and we caught sight of what was to come. Raining stair rods it was. Huge great rain drops falling by the bucketful, making big straight vertical lines in the sky. I heard a yelp from the guys in front, then saw three waves heading towards me along the road surface ... actual _waves_ on the road where the leading edge of a cloudburst was making its way straight for us. No time to reach for rain jackets. What an absolute drenching. Big Jim and I raced over the canal bridge in Frampton and made for the bus shelter. The other two got held up by the canal swing bridge closing, and eventually turned up looking like drowned rats. We didn't fare much better, as a couple of car drivers appeared to take pleasure in chucking up a sheet of water from a big puddle right in front of the bus stop.

Never mind rain jackets, I could have done with my flannel. It was agreed we would just turn for home and give it up as a bad job. Headed back up the A38 with a following wind, averaging over 20mph to salvage a bit of fun from the ride - which, at 19 miles, was the shortest club ride ever. Still managed to enjoy it though, oddly.


----------



## SteveF (23 Aug 2015)

Did a 100k ride today, 2nd longest ever, a meander to Maldon for a cup of tea (and a bit of cake) at my mates, three of us went all on hybrids.






The sharp eyed of you will notice I didn't pause it whilst having said tea and cake... It was lovely out there early doors, but the heavens opened with about 30k to go, so the last bit was a "grind"

A couple of stats:
Overall elevation gain 776m
Moving time: 5:05:59
Ave Moving speed: 19.5kph (I know, not exactly speedy)


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Aug 2015)

First bit of exercise for 9 days, had a virus which kept me in bed most of last week - so thought I'd do a 50Km ish exploratory ride of the Cheshire plains - didn't start too well as found my satnav to be 0% charged! So using the map - and getting lost long the way....
111Km - Northenden - Wilmslow - Alderley Edge - Goostrey - Sweetenham - Hulme Walfield - Marton - Goostrey (via way I came as I got a bit lost!) - Marthall - Morley Green - Wilmslow - Styal - Gatley - Northenden
Encountering a ford somewhere near Sweetenham, having a puncture somewhere south of Jodrell Bank and getting lost on the way back in Wilmslow (like how!!). Nice ride but must say although the first 70Km was ok the last 40Km was hard work. Still not 100% but there you go......


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Aug 2015)

Up at stupid o'clock this morning to drop Mrs ND at work for 6am (on a Sunday!), so was out on the road bike by 7.15am.
I had debated going out on the hybrid but decided that after last nights monsoon that any off roading would probably be excessively damp, so the Road Comp it was (again).

I set off on a broadly similar route to yesterday, out to Thorner, then up towards Bramham, Wattlesyke, Boston Spa, etc.
The roads were in a right state after the storms - pools of standing water, mud, stones and goodness knows what else washed out of fields so no records were going to be set by me today. Going through the dip at Wothersome was 'interesting' given the amount of detritus in the road - I dared not use the brakes for fear of losing control. Thorner Lane was equally bad with standing water nearly reaching the middle of the road.
in Boston Spa i turned earlier than I had yesterday and took Clifford Lane, where I stopped on the edge of Clifford village for a drink and a photo:




Sadly I didn't see any big red dogs though - maybe next time... 
Through the village and down the hill to Bramham - here again the stuff washed into the road made progress fun.
Up Town Hill, passing a jogger heading in the opposite direction, then a person in a Fiesta decided not to wait for me to get the 20 metres to the top of the hill and barged through. Thank you so much.
NCN R66 to Aberford, nearly getting taken out by a pair of joggers who didn't use their Green Cross Code, then Cattle Lane towards Barwick.
Got overtaken by another cyclist on the drag up to the village from Cock Beck by a cyclist who was literally flying. Serious respect for that turn of speed.
Through Barwick, onto Scholes and then a minor miracle. For the first time I can recall there wasn't a nasty headwind facing me on the descent down Leeds Road.
Did this section at a respectable 21.3mph (4mph faster than my average) and enjoyed every last second of it.
Then up to home.

*23.29 miles in 1hr 37m at an average of 14.3mph with 916ft climbed.*
Quite pleased with that considering I'd had to take it steady in so many places. More importantly it puts me over 200 cycling miles this month (a new record).
I'd like to try for 300 miles cycling this month, so need to get another 80-odd in the next week or so.

The bike was absolutely filthy. although to be fair I wasn't much cleaner - might have to consider a set of mudguards for the winter months even if it will spoil the lines of the bike.
So cleaned, fettled and lubed the bike, prepping it for my next trip out


----------



## mdk1 (23 Aug 2015)

My days trip seems very short to what others have done, yesterday was 13.5 miles and today was 14.7 miles, but for me that is a long ride,
Only been using my bike for 3 weeks after it being sat in the garage for 18 years and being to overweight not bothered to ride it, so I've lost over 3.5st and enjoying riding now.

Yesterday,
https://www.strava.com/activities/374603677

Today,
https://www.strava.com/activities/375400884


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2015)

It was my first Sunday ride with the new Salford cycling group and we had a lovely hot sunny ride to High Legh. Good pace, though @User33236 ( I was pleased to meet Mr and Mrs SG), called it a pootle! I did 47 miles altogether, average 13.3 mph. Nice to find a group that starts closer to home.


----------



## Mattonsea (23 Aug 2015)

After a gut busting breakfast this morning with the family at a Toby ,the storms has cleared and the need to work off the mornings binge . The weight loss is still going well ,I've lost 1.5 stones now and boy is throwing your leg over the top tube and going for a spin easy now a days . I hit my goal of an average ride of over 16 mph ,which Im really chuffed about. Just an average 30 mile route with 1200 ft of climbing in 2hours  .




And here are some pretty horses wandering around the New Forest.


----------



## User33236 (23 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> It was my first Sunday ride with the new Salford cycling group and we had a lovely hot sunny ride to High Legh. Good pace, though @User33236 ( I was pleased to meet Mr and Mrs SG), called it a pootle! I did 47 miles altogether, average 13.3 mph. Nice to find a group that starts closer to home.


My Strava titles do sometimes come with a hint of joviality @Katherine .

Was nice to get out for a ride with some new people this weekend with the weather ending up a whole lot better than was forecast late in the week. Mrs SG and I chose not to go with the faster group as a) she is tapering ahead of a half iron-man next week and b) sometimes it's nice to go out with a group on a ride without the pressures of having to keep up with the speed mercants.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2015)

Well I've ridden every day this week, none of it exciting enough to report as the 30 minute (ish..) restriction kind of limits me. Still, managed 55 miles for the week.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Aug 2015)

I actually found some hill today! With the V Festival closing roads around my usual route I instead headed out to Bridgnorth and some new roads. The first half of the ride was fast (for me!) but I slowed a bit when the roads went up and up! I even needed the 23 sprocket!

My cycling mojo has been a bit up and down this summer but I enjoyed today. 35 miles with the first 32 in warm conditions and the last 3 in lashing rain.

I nearly crashed into my own car parked in the drive when I slipped off the bars. D'oh!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (23 Aug 2015)

Set off today for a spin around Saddleworth moors with a 15mph head wind on the way out, but not to worry as it would be a tail wind on the way back, sadly i could not make the most of this as after 15miles i realised i had not put my phone in my back pocket , thinking about this it then dawned on my i had also forgot , money , spare tube and pump , in fact i had set of with just myself and the bike.

Not to worry i wont get a puncture, not had one for a couple of years now , so at 20 miles the back tyre cant be sliding about can it , oh yes a slow puncture, and 10 more miles over the moors to go.

After a slow crawl for two miles through the lanes to the main road, a lad stopped and between us we worked out how to use the pump he had carried for two years but never used.

Off again with approx 60 psi in, up Blackstone Edge to the ice cream van (ive only ever met @dan_bo once and my memory is not the best but passed him or his double going the other way) , sadly no time to stop as the pressure was going down too fast , so on a 50mph decent it seemed odd going down at around 10mph leaning over the bars and front wheel trying to keep the weight off the back wheel.

At the foot of the hill again down to 10 psi , i then saw my ex next door neighbour out for a walk and pressed ganged him into find a bike pump in his garage so giving me that precious 50psi and thus getting me the last 2 miles home.

At home i checked the tyre and it was a sliver of glass embedded in the tyre that was the culprit.

Next trip i will be making sure i have a pump with me, what the hell i might even cellotape my track pump onto the frame.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Aug 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Set off today for a spin around Saddleworth moors with a 15mph head wind on the way out, but not to worry as it would be a tail wind on the way back, sadly i could not make the most of this as after 15miles i realised i had not put my phone in my back pocket , thinking about this it then dawned on my i had also forgot , money , spare tube and pump , in fact i had set of with just myself and the bike.
> 
> Not to worry i wont get a puncture, not had one for a couple of years now , so at 20 miles the back tyre cant be sliding about can it , oh yes a slow puncture, and 10 more miles over the moors to go.
> 
> ...


Yep was me. Well spotted chief.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Aug 2015)

30.4 mile today and found another NCN67 oddity. In the first photo below NCN67 crosses from left to right (from Ripley towards Markington and then north to join NCN688) while the road is the shorter way from Ripley and which continuing along this road the Way of the Roses NCN688 is reached; following this eastwards the junction with NCN67 is reached - once again having covered a shorter distance and less climbing.





The highlight of this part of NCN688 is Fountains Abbey and Studley Royal. The Abbey itself is relatively secluded from view but there are plenty of other buildings free to see. First encountered are the buildings related to the West Gate along with Fountains Hall sneeking into picture on the right




The route then climbs 15+% in part according to Starva which at least is better than the 39% its route planner come up with.
Entering the Park St Marys Church comes into view (the leaning tower is a oddity of the picture and is not the case in reality) along with another building







The East Gate frames the vista which continues with Ripon Cathedral visible in the distance




Turning north through the village of Studley Roger, NCN688 joins the B6265 for the ride into Ripon. This cross featuring at the junction, while the second photo is in Ripon showing the Cathedral in the distance and two other cyclists, the first I had seen since passing through Ripley







I carried straight on the traffic lights, NCN688 turns left and climbs uphill to the Market Place and then comes back downhill, pretty pointless unless you happed to need something from Boots etc. Exiting Ripon it crosses the bypass by a flat crossing, no traffic lights nor a subway in complete contrast to the way NCN67 crosses main roads further to the south. Did wonder how safe a cyclist would be if they only got half way across




Passing through Littlethorpe St Michaels Church is a prominent feature




I left NCN688 in the village of Bishop Monkton and headed home via Burton Leonard, where The Royal Oak is pictured below, and Knaresborough.


----------



## Glow worm (23 Aug 2015)

Just a quick 9 mile circuit around the fen here today before the rain arrived.






One of my favourite farm tracks. The weather front was approaching from behind and the first clouds were appearing above.

Most of the harvest is over hereabouts, though I did pass a few busy combines busting a gut to get the last of the grain in before the showers. It will be sugar beet next, which, with all the mud they leave, will mean a dirty bike. 

Managed to get home just as the first spots of rain were falling, followed by a tropical downpour as I put my feet up indoors with a cuppa.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Aug 2015)

PatrickPending said:


> First bit of exercise for 9 days, had a virus which kept me in bed most of last week - so thought I'd do a 50Km ish exploratory ride of the Cheshire plains - didn't start too well as found my satnav to be 0% charged! So using the map - and getting lost long the way....
> 111Km - Northenden - Wilmslow - Alderley Edge - Goostrey - Sweetenham - Hulme Walfield - Marton - Goostrey (via way I came as I got a bit lost!) - Marthall - Morley Green - Wilmslow - Styal - Gatley - Northenden
> Encountering a ford somewhere near Sweetenham, having a puncture somewhere south of Jodrell Bank and getting lost on the way back in Wilmslow (like how!!). Nice ride but must say although the first 70Km was ok the last 40Km was hard work. Still not 100% but there you go......



Swettenham Ford is my favourite place in Cheshire!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Aug 2015)

Today I revisited a route I did back in June, into Holmfirth and out again up the Manchester road then on to Meltham and Blackmoorfoot reservoir, mainly to have a proper go at the climbs. There was evidence early on of the damage done by Saturday's weather - a tree down on the NCN path and debris liberally scattered on the roads. The sunlight felt a bit autumnal, bright but watery. It didn't feel like a Sunday morning in August!
Enjoyed the ride more this time out. Bested my times up those hills (perhaps abetted by the easterly wind ) and felt good but under no illusion I'd had a work out. 

46.7 miles containing 2,430 ft of gain at an average speed of 14.4 mph. Hope you all enjoyed your rides today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2015)

7.3 miles on the Raleigh Sport today, a bicycle that encourages you to enjoy the ride itself, above all else. So I did.
77F
25C
Winds W 16, G23
50% relative humidity
29.95 barometric pressure
Wonderful weather for late summer around here. I saw many folk out on bicycles, but they all seemed to be working pretty hard at it.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Entering the Park St Marys Church comes into view (the leaning tower is a oddity of the picture and is not the case in reality) along with another building


When I saw that I thought it was the church at Chesterfield, the spire of which actually _DOES_ look something like that!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (24 Aug 2015)

I went out with a few of the fast lads yesterday for a gentle run and I'm feeling it today.

I usually go out with the development group and do around 35-40mile averaging 13-14mph and 2000ft of climbing, but not yesterday. Since they said it was going to be gentle I pedalled the 8 mile to the meeting point and got 500ft climbing. They then proceeded to drag me for 35 mile and averaging 21mph with 1900+ft of climbing. Around a mile from the coffee stop one of the lads had a nasty fall after tapping his brake around a damp corner, cracking his new Kask helmet in the process.

We trundled to the coffee stop and made sure he was ok and having a slab of cake. We operate a military "leave no man behind" and had a leisurely ride to the original meeting point where we made sure he had a lift home. I then used up every last ounce of energy to make it home to,end up with 59 mile with 2900ft climbing and averaging 16mph even after slowing down.

I'm still knackered


----------



## MikeW-71 (24 Aug 2015)

Nothing big to report, but after some redecorating yesterday, I rode over to my parents (into a 20mph wind) for the afternoon. Coming back was with a glorious wind assist, and a menacing black cloud chasing me all the way. I beat it home, and 5 minutes later there was a biblical downpour and thunderstorm 

Commuting today on the Revolt in much gentler winds, lovely cycling weather really even if the sun wasn't out. Felt good and strong, so had a push on some of my favourite segments, which gave some pleasing results for this bike. Went round to Great Corby and walked over the railway bridge to Wetheral and then home.

20 miles today 
http://www.strava.com/activities/376510857


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Aug 2015)

8.4 very wet miles this morning, best get used to it going by the forecast.


----------



## xzenonuk (24 Aug 2015)

39 miles done today just got back a wee while ago, queensferry to just past preston pans 

average of 8.7 mph on the rockrider 540, starting to get fitness back i think


----------



## Biscuit (25 Aug 2015)

It's been about a year and a half since I got rid of my car. Interesting experience. I'm often asked why ride. Many reasons, and well, today another example came to mind. 

I took the short route through the town along my commute rather than go round the bypass. 

As I cut through one of the squares in town I see the street cleaner, 'Ahwight Bah ?' ( Best Suffolk accent ) He says..always with the a brief weather report, usually more accurate than the BBC phone app. 'Looks like rain later Bah!'. After a quick 'Morning' from me I carry on, past the library where the old guy sits on the bench outside. All his worldly belongings piled on top of a fold out bicycle perched by the side. Another smile and wave through familiarity rather than any real contact. 
Waiting at the lights, I'm passed by a couple walking in the opposite direction. As I look at them coming toward me, there's an exchange of good mornings, smiles and 'Sunny Day isn't it?' 

Now, gotta ask yourself - shut inside a tin box on the bypass, I'd probably be thinking about how to overtake the next hold up, and swearing at the guy who brought his tractor out in the rush hour.


----------



## hedder2212 (25 Aug 2015)

Nice DRY leisurely 15 mile ride to where Ill be working soon this morning (big internet retailer) for my induction.
Just got in from doing the same 15 miles in the pouring rain, took me more time than I thought and im SOAKED. bike coped well on its first longer ride. Im nackered, grabbing a hot bath, a hot chocolate and going to bed. Looks like the motorbike will have to come out for the new commute.


----------



## Garry A (25 Aug 2015)

Open the curtains, blue skies, sun.
Bike time!
Decided to head to Carron bridge, a place I had only driven past on my way to walk up the wee hill Meikle binn. No reason other than other cyclists reckon its a nice run.
I only started busier on road cycling 2 months back when I got my Defy and today tackled my busiest sections yet. Pedaled through Larbert, Stenhousemuir, Denny and Fankerton. After Denny everything seemed to be uphill and into the wind and progress was slow. Got to my destination and turned back..... downhill with a tailwind fast is good until you hit crappy road surfaces.
27 miles in 2 hours
https://www.strava.com/activities/377073649


----------



## Saluki (25 Aug 2015)

Today I rode Here.

We wanted to go out and the forecast said that it wasn't monsoon season until 1600 hours in Norwich. I had a couple of errands to run in the morning so We didn't get out until just gone 12.15 or so.
We rode down to the N&N hospital to try to see our transplant co-ordination but she was at lunch so we headed to Wymondham for a cuppa. We got to Waitrose and we could see black clouds arriving at a pace so we stuffed our bit of bun while ringing the co-ord again and then riding hell for leather homeward.
We went out at a leisurely 11 mph and 50 mins and got back home a bit quicker in 30 mins. We didn't hang about.
We just got it when the heavens opened. I grabbed my laundry off the line in the nick of time.
18.09 in an hour and 20.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Aug 2015)

Discovered that the p fairy had visited my CX yesterday evening so a relatively quick spin out on the winter road bike, much lighter and has the benefit of mudguards which was nice due to all the standing water. 11 miles, I extended my usual half hour a bit as it was nice and cool.


----------



## surfdude (26 Aug 2015)

my ride yesterday was 41 miles off road from Gartmore to Inversnaid and back through some lovely Scottish mountains and around beautiful lochs . one problem doing this is the stopping and starting all the time to enjoy the lovely views . got to say was a killer of a ride as not been on my mtb since February . legs where dead by 30 miles but had no phone signal to get a lift home so had to keep going and going and something happened to my front brake that made it stick on . hard ride but enjoyable to say the least and one my legs will remember for a long time .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Aug 2015)

No ride for me today. My commute was by taxi and then one of those new fangled flying machines to the aerodrome at Arlanda, Stockholm.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2015)

A little blast up to the shops on the hybrid today, along the N544 to Didcot and back, a grey and wet day, 5.71 miles, some of my runs are becoming longer than my bike rides.







A dull we day over towards The Ridgway.





No many folk out today, this path is usually very busy.





Blue sky threatening to come over, as I type the sun is out and the drying everything off. Typical!


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (26 Aug 2015)

Today I rode here....


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Aug 2015)

A quick 14 mile loop with the boy wonder this evening, a bit blowy here!
Once again I'm just coming out of another cold so I was blowing out of my arse a bit tonight. The lad let me do all the work for the first half which was kind of him... "I've not been on my bike for ages apart from commuting Monday and Tuesday...."
With that he shot off up the hill to Kingston, he nailed me! I went to my jersey pocket to get my phone to take a picture... But I'd left it at home!
Coming in to Toft the traffic was stopped and a cyclist was trying to herd a stationary muntjac of the road to no avail!
The hill in Toft Thomas was up it like a shot, I could just about keep with him, little git!

On the drag up to Hardwick he kept dropping off my wheel, so I held on for him again and again, then he sprinted! Child.

On the turn in to our road I took the inside line......... And sprinted. Competitive dad? Maybe!

14 fun miles.


----------



## Donger (26 Aug 2015)

34.8 miles and one big hill today. Had my saddle sniffed by a llama .... as you do. (See below). Took advantage of the sunshine to head over from Gloucester to Nailsworth and back, via my main training climb, Frocester Hill. Here it is looming up in front of me, as seen from the top of a smaller hill at Stanley Downton:




Was pleased to feel my fitness coming back just in time for my hols, and got up it without stopping once again. At the top, the view from the edge is reward enough for all the effort. (You can see the road below, winding its way up to the Coaley Peak viewpoint). You could also see the Severn shining in the background, and all the way into Wales, but unfortunately that was straight into the sun, so no photo. In the background you can see the unnaturally flat top of a pre-historic long barrow known locally as Hetty Pegler's Tump.




The most rewarding thing about Coaley peak, however, is always this: 




I pushed on further to take a look at the National Trust's Woodchester Park, but was deterred by the dreadful road surface, so I carried on down through Nympsfield to Nailsworth instead. On the way down I took this shot across the fields, with lovely views to Amberley (left) and Box (right):




I carried on down the single-track lane as far as the roundabout in the Forest Green district at the very edge of Nailsworth. Although I'm a Brummie and a dyed-in-the-wool Birmingham City supporter, I do like to follow my nearest local team too, and this is the home of the mighty Forest Green Rovers. (Big enough now to be knocking on the doors of the football league, but still small enough to have llamas grazing next door! Quite unique). This fella took a great interest in my bike: 




Aww! I _want _one!
With one eye on the clock, I climbed back up to Coaley Peak via Nympsfield, and had two brilliant minutes of 30mph+ freewheeling back down to Frocester, before heading for home via Frampton on Severn. What a great ride. Hope many of you managed to get out during the window in the weather, too. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Saluki (26 Aug 2015)

Hubster said that, as the sun had deigned to shine, getting out for a quick ride would be good. I was thinking 7 - 10 miles as it's a dialysis day for him. He said something about a windmill near Barford. There is a windmill near Barford? Who knew. He meant the Watermill at Marlingford. Close - only 4 miles away.
We headed off to Bowthorpe, then Bawburgh and then Marlingford then over the B1108 and on towards Little Melton and then went the wrong way at the war monument. We turned and retraced our steps (wheel tracks) and to Great Melton and Hethersett. Dash home up the cyclepath, through the A47/A11 junction on to Cringleford and home via Bluebell as we did yesterday.

At the Cringleford end of Bluebell, the P fairy visited and it took 30 minutes to get the tyre off , change the tube and get the bloody thing back on again. I'm going to start a thread about easy on and offable tyres I think. I have deepish rims on my bike and we broke 2 tyre levers, so now I have none. We could no find any trace of a hole in the old tube but Hubster is going to check it over with the aid of the washing up bowl, while I am at the gym (or so he says).
We counted 15 cyclists going past us on the cyclepath, this evening, and not one of them asked if we were OK and needed help. We either looked very capable or urban cyclists are not as nice as rural ones.

15.37 miles in 1:20:35 so pleased with that, with Hubster in tow. He's definitely getting fitter.
https://www.strava.com/activities/378075458


----------



## sarahale (26 Aug 2015)

I did my 14 mile round commute. Then I did a 7 mile round trip to the shops/post office. All in the pouring rain.

Fitted a new bike computer and wanted to take it out for a spin, figured I was already soaked so a bit more wouldn't matter. Then the sunshine came out and it was a beautiful short ride round bushy park, so many baby deer out and not many people!

So a very easy/ flat 28 miles today all on the mtb


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Aug 2015)

After three days of near continuous rain, including some downpours of biblical proportion this morning, it finally stopped at 1pm today so just in time to get a ride in.

Just one of my regular midweek 30 mile sorties into the New Forest on the number 2 bike which is was white, taking in Minstead, Bolderwood, Nomansland & Furzley on a mix of soggy wet roads under the tree cover & some which had dried out a bit in the breeze & broken sunshine.

https://www.strava.com/activities/377852045





In the three years I've cycled this route I've never seen so much as a puddle at this ford, today however was a different story!


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (26 Aug 2015)

Commute in and got badly verbally abused by a d*ckhead in a van for riding where I was supposed to be because he didn't want to brake for an obstruction on his side of the road. I know the managing director of the company the only thing I didn't get was the reg number but it is only a conversation over a coffee when I next see him......
Then on the commute home whilst riding along side Buckingham Palace I picked up a poppy complete with pin in the front tyre. The pin went in a long way. Left it in in the hope it would stay up which it did long enough for me to get to Fenchurch Street, unfortunately it didn't stay up long enough for me to get home so had a nice 7 mile walk.
I carry some tools and a p*nct*re repair kit but didn't have a pump!
Guess I will be buying a small HP one to go in my rucksack tomorrow.
All sorted when I finally got home.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Aug 2015)

Well I haven't been out any day this week so far, so with another nice morning and no physio this morning, I decided to get out on my trike. I'll let the pictures talk.










One taken on a ride last week, but somehow oddly appropriate!





















Anyhow, a pleasant 21 miles this morning.
https://www.strava.com/activities/378552316


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/378618002

53 miles in the (damp start) windy British Summer weather (just).


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2015)

Today was my first Imperial century 100.7 miles at 14.9 mph
See thread. first imperial centuryhttp://www.cyclechat.net/posts/3877695/


----------



## rdfcyclist (27 Aug 2015)

Been planning to see some of the GoGoDragons around Norwich for a while, decided that today I would set out and do it. Took me 9 hours even though I started at 0600 but now I have seen 80 dragons in order from one to eighty documented with photographic evidence. More images here but below is my favourite due to my Carerra peaking into view. What a day...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2015)

No pic's - sorry!

Nice evening ride.

24.28 miles / 13.4 mph av' / 1873' ascent.

Included one steep section (0.38 mile) at 10.5% min to 15.9% max grade - found this quite hard tbh. Skinny lane but I managed to zig-zag on the steepest bit - quite chuffed I got up it tbh esp' as it was very wet and gritty in places.

Interestingly (or maybe not) the OS map for the route has a double arrow on the steep incline which indicates a grade in excess of 20% so in the interests of heroism I'm going to go with that! 

Route profile doo-dah from RWGPS:


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2015)

Yesterday I squeezed in a swift 9.8 local miles on the road bike after work.

Today I had a day off, so after a few errands I had a bit more time.

Decided to take the hybrid - several roads that I'd normally use on the road bike are closed or subject to restrictions due to the Leeds Festival this weekend, so a mainly off-road circuit seemed a better idea as I didn't fancy getting snarled up in traffic or arguing with officious traffic management numpties.

So, Wood Lane to Scholes, Bog Lane to Manston Lane, the Barrowby Lane to Garforth and onto NCN R66. Blast down Barwick Road and over the M1 bridge, then onto Parlington Lane and through the woods to Aberford - then up to the Almshouses for a drink and a photo:





Refreshed, back the way I'd come as far as the bridleway over Garforth Golf Club, then Barrowby Lane, Manston Lane and across Pendas Fields to home.

15.14 miles in 1hr 14m at 12.2mph and 601ft climbed.

That will do for me and gets me a bit closer to my target of 300 miles this month - only 57 miles to go...


----------



## Gareth C (27 Aug 2015)

*First outing of the new cross bike*

Following the catastrophic crack in my frame on the Dirty Disco, and it being well out of the two year warranty, I’ve got myself a new Santa Cruz cross bike (with a lifetime frame warranty). It arrived Saturday, and Sunday was its first trip out. I thought a proper cross adventure was in order…




_Early morning mist at the bridge over the river at Witton-le-Wear._




_Leaving the back of Hamsterley Forest on fireroad._




_Quarry and lake above Newbiggin, Teesdale. Start of the “bad bridleway shortcut”._




_Typical terrain on the bad bridleway shortcut._




_Almost there: the road over Swinhope Head into Weardale is at the white farmhouse._




_En-route to Swinhope Head in perfect conditions._

On entering Weardale, I called into the excellent Chatterbox Cafe, then fought my way along the backroads to Frosterley in an unusual (and strengthening) easterly wind. A call home from Stanhope fixed a lift from Frosterley for the price of a beer, meaning I could avoid (a) riding on the main road, (b) uphill, (c) into the wind.




_At Frosterley, waiting for a lift._




_Nice train on the Weardale Railway._





A nice first ride out, with some PBs!


----------



## BSRU (28 Aug 2015)

A short 70km with 840m of going up this morning.
A little chilly when I started but it warmed up quite quickly although the wind also picked up quite noticeably.

First time ever I've seen this out on the road(or anywhere).





In fact I came across them twice, the first time from behind when they pulled over to let me pass and the second(as pictured) where I pulled over to let them pass.

Recovery in progress helped along by some home made sponge cake.


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Aug 2015)

A cracking, if not slightly damp, 21 miles this morning.

I went out with a fellow Belle and we headed out along the towpaths, past the Falkirk Wheel and on towards Glasgow.
It stayed dry until the return leg, when there were a couple of heavy showers.....it just spurred us on a bit quicker!
I left her where we met up, and headed the last 3 miles home on my own. The towpath is a bit rougher on this section and there were lots of puddles! 
I think I hit every one of them! 

It was a great ride, and much needed.






*Lock 19 and a snack stop before the rain!*






*Sunshine and showers....looking back from Lock 19 towards the Falkirk Wheel
*





*It always make me smile riding past here - a resident did all the work and has since passed away. His neighbours have dedicated a plaque to him and maintain the area in his memory 






I know I have tan lines but a lot of this is mud! The sign of a good ride I'd say! *


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/379413293
Another imperial ton done.










Some cows came over to say good (moo) ning, the Veal is nice, I'm here all week.











Loverly .


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Aug 2015)

Day late ride report again but I do have an excuse.

Did a 100 miler yesterday taking in this months Strava Gran Fondo;done in two parts with an interlude at work.

1st part went swimmingly with no issues as did the first bit of part 2;however on the run down in to Kentford on the road from Moulton I was suddenly on the deck.
There had been some showers and I had been careful on some of the more gravelly mud covered roads but this was clean so I can only surmise that I must have caught some diesel or something just as I was braking to slow down for the junction ahead.
Was helped up by a guy in a car and a women with her daughter who kindly helped to wipe down the road rash but felt ok to carry on as there was a few get-outs on my route.
Managed to finish ok and got a coke and mars bar down me before going straight to our small injuries clinic where I was patched up to return tomorrow for fresh dressings.

Bike is ok I think(not given it a proper check yet)as apart from straightening the bars it felt fine for the rest of the ride home,new bar tape ripped and saddle scuffed plus some scratches to the r/s pedal and rear mech;will give it a thorough check over the week-end to make sure nothing else is damaged,think I took the brunt of the crash.

However my few weeks old Castelli jersey and Sportful hot pack vest are ripped so have e-mailed both to see if it's possible to be repaired(have already received a reply from a bod at Sportfuls UK team requesting a photo so we'll see what happens).

Anyway an enjoyable 100 despite the crash and hopefully will be back on two wheels soon as I have L'tape London next month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/378740400

Before the crash;







Cowlinge church


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Aug 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/379413293
> Another imperial ton done.
> 
> View attachment 101893
> ...



Kudos given for that


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Day late ride report again but I do have an excuse.
> 
> Did a 100 miler yesterday taking in this months Strava Gran Fondo;done in two parts with an interlude at work.
> 
> ...


A like for the ride not the crash hope you and bike are fine


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Aug 2015)

13 rider said:


> A like for the ride not the crash hope you and bike are fine



Cheers;bikes better than me I think although I got away with it really as I landed on an already previously damaged shoulder.

Amazing what half a bottle of red can do as a recovery drink though


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2015)

Another day off work, so out mid afternoon and did a near repeat of last Saturdays run, which you could read here, if you really wanted -


NorthernDave said:


> Out just after 8 o'clock and headed for Thorner, down the lumpy, bumpy excuse for a road into the village and then up the hill on the other side and out towards Bramham Park where preparations for next weeks Leeds Festival are well underway. I might avoid this area next weekend...
> Down the dip at Wothersome where I hit a new max speed of 39.1mph, before climbing the other side a little more slowly
> Then the downhill run towards Bramham village, where I turned off just short of the village and headed in the direction of Wetherby along West Woods Road, which is lovely and smooth but a bit boring. Passed by lots of 15 plate Mazda MX-5's (presumably there was a launch for the new model on somewhere?) and up to the delightfully named Wattle Syke roundabout (Jct 45 of the A1(M) and where the A168 and A659 meet) - I went on the shared path here unsurprisingly before stopping for a drink, a bit of sustenance and a photo:
> 
> ...



But I added an extra loop near home to push the mileage over 27.
Generally a good run and I enjoyed myself, but the traffic out there reminded me why I like to get out early on a Saturday or Sunday morning when I'm road riding.
Several excessively close passes, but muppet of the day goes to the guy in the grey Peugeot 206 in Boston Spa, who pulled out in front of me from parked without indicating and after 10 yards stopped to turn right blocking the road. He got a cheery "Hello!" and a wave as I passed, which I'm fairly certain was the first time he saw me (and I was wearing a fluoro orange top).
I was also slightly disappointed at the lack of any music coming from the Leeds Festival at Bramham Park either time I passed near - I can hear it now at home, so can only assume that the "lesser" acts don't get the volume privileges that the big names do.

Anyhow, let's focus on the good stuff - *27.14 miles in 1hr 48m at an average of 15.0mph, with 1033ft climbed* - so improvements all round on last week and I set two PBs. 
Plus, I now have just 29 miles to do to get 300 miles in this month.

Here's a photo taken on NCN R66 near Bramham:


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Aug 2015)

Wishing you well @Elybazza61


----------



## gavgav (28 Aug 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Day late ride report again but I do have an excuse.
> 
> Did a 100 miler yesterday taking in this months Strava Gran Fondo;done in two parts with an interlude at work.
> 
> ...


Ouch, hope you are mended soon!!


----------



## Mike_P (28 Aug 2015)

A while back I made reference to the distance markings on Dubb Hill (and erroneously referred to 400m instead of 200m), glad they were still there tonight with a cross wind making progress that bit less easy. Given the amount of rain recently they seem to here to stay for a while - any chance of them being compulsory on all hills?


----------



## Saluki (28 Aug 2015)

Feeling tired today but we decided to go out for a pootle, this evening. We headed off towards Bowthorpe, Bawburgh and Marlingford but didn't head for the watermill but carried straight on through Barford and then to Barnham Broom, where we turned off to Carleton Forehoe and then Wymondham.
We went through the middle of the town and then headed off towards Silfield, Wreningham, Hethel and then to East Carleton, Intwood, Cringleford and home. I then took off for another 3 miles to put in a nice round 30 miles.

On the way out, we had some dozy woman just step out in to the road without looking. Good job I was on a bike and going slowly. If I'd have been in the Saab, she'd have been flattened. On the way back, while waiting at a junction, some dozy pillock on a BSO overtook me and went left onto the main road and was narrowly missed by a large yellow van (that I was waiting to pass before I pulled out). He then went up on the path and rode up our road. As I was riding up our road - not on the path - he then just crossed into the road and nearly took me and my bike out. I might have given him a piece of my mind. I have discovered just how good my brakes are though. I've never had to yank them on with quite so much force before. I figured that the BSO would have done my PX some damage if he'd have ridden into me.

30.01 in 2 hours and 20 minutes. Nice and leisurely for a quiet evening ride.


----------



## RedRider (28 Aug 2015)

Slept late today - the joy of annual leave - and set out for Rochester after 11am.
I'd plucked a random route there and back from Ride With GPS and whilst the earlier part would be familiar territory the middle section onwards was a magical mystery tour as I'd never been to the town before.
Was pretty hard going at first, I'd missed the best of the early morning sun and the legs felt heavy slogging through the constant ups and down. Seemed to be riding into a slight headwind whichever way I turned and I'd forgotten to take the heavy d-lock from my bag, weighing down my trusty but sturdy surly steamroller still further. It was all playing on my mind, man!
As ever, things improved and as I was riding through a little pine wood the sun broke the cloud and and so emerging from the trees it was suddenly a bright new day.
Later on some typical Kent view...




Then I stopped in West Malling for a cig and a packet of salt and vinegar Square crisps. Someone once told me the salt and the vinegar replenish important minerals last in the act of cycling. No idea if it's true but a good excuse for some deep fried potato anyway.
A but further on a pretty scene crossing a river




The descent into Rochester was fab with good sight lines meaning you can leave the brakes alone. Took snaps of bike in front of castle of course..









Nipped down to the high street and had a big load of cod, chips and gravy. (Gravy, I know but it was lovely.) Always thinking of my cycling performance I added tonnes more alt and vinegar. Yum.

Probably ate a bit too much and sat around for too long so despite multiple caffeine hits the way back home was again tough going and there were times I wished I'd flit the train. My late start was catching up on me and as the route threatened to take me back through the lanes around farningham and eynsford I was concerned I might lose the daylight with inadequate torchpower so I bailed towards the bright lights of Dartford. it's that time if year folks! Probably a wise decision but not the most romantic.
Anyhow, good ride all in all which clicked in at 88.3 miles and 5466 ft of climbing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2015)

Donger said:


> Aww! I _want _one!


No, you want the Alpaca, which does not spit as much, and also has the added convenience of all of the Alpacas pooping in one place. Also, I am told(by a churchwarden, no less,as the previous ) that their hair is easier to spin, and worth more to knitters.


----------



## Lisat (29 Aug 2015)

Fairfax's view over Naseby

Imperial Century taking in the delights of Oundle, alps of Market Harborough, undulations of Bedfordshire (where I spotted a place you can do indoor sky diving and surfing) before returning to the flatlands. I had planned to go further and round trip it back to Oundle but discovered I had forgotten to put my front light back on the bike and didn't want to risk riding round the flatlands early evening without a light. 
Longest ride since I came off in May and fractured my wrist.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Aug 2015)

RedRider said:


> Slept late today - the joy of annual leave - and set out for Rochester after 11am.
> I'd plucked a random route there and back from Ride With GPS and whilst the earlier part would be familiar territory the middle section onwards was a magical mystery tour as I'd never been to the town before.
> Was pretty hard going at first, I'd missed the best of the early morning sun and the legs felt heavy slogging through the constant ups and down. Seemed to be riding into a slight headwind whichever way I turned and I'd forgotten to take the heavy d-lock from my bag, weighing down my trusty but sturdy surly steamroller still further. It was all playing on my mind, man!
> As ever, things improved and as I was riding through a little pine wood the sun broke the cloud and and so emerging from the trees it was suddenly a bright new day.
> ...



@RedRider 

Good stuff! That brings back some memories - many years since I have been to Rochester/West Malling - about 20 years in fact. The castle's not changed much!

I was born in Dartford - West Hill Hospital which I believe has now been demolished!

That's my kind of diet btw.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Aug 2015)

Still keeping up the daily rides, and only missed 1 day in the last 4 weeks. Just passed the 2000 miles mark for my Trek 1.2 since July 2013, my first road bike which was collected upon leaving hospital after 'Episode 1', much to the disgust of SWMBO
It's had another 178 miles on the turbo trainer but I don't count those, and so far it's cost me a chain through wear.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2015)

RedRider said:


> Slept late today - the joy of annual leave - and set out for Rochester after 11am.
> I'd plucked a random route there and back from Ride With GPS and whilst the earlier part would be familiar territory the middle section onwards was a magical mystery tour as I'd never been to the town before.
> Was pretty hard going at first, I'd missed the best of the early morning sun and the legs felt heavy slogging through the constant ups and down. Seemed to be riding into a slight headwind whichever way I turned and I'd forgotten to take the heavy d-lock from my bag, weighing down my trusty but sturdy surly steamroller still further. It was all playing on my mind, man!
> As ever, things improved and as I was riding through a little pine wood the sun broke the cloud and and so emerging from the trees it was suddenly a bright new day.
> ...




Good route that. Know and have cycled most of that route. That second pic is taken from the old Aylesford bridge.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2015)

A nice early morning ride to Yalding in Kent for a Egg & Bacon sarnie and a nice cup of tea.
Was a very mild morning weather wise and the winds seem to have dissapeared for the time being.

So 55 of your Imperial miles. Lovely deserted Kent lanes and roads made for a quick outward journey. The return had a lot more climbing including a self inflicted 14%er over the downs. (I do ask myself when ascending the hill why am I going this way, when there are far easier routes home).

It looked like everyone and his brother/sister were out riding this morning. A few years ago when I did this route I was lucky to see 1 or 2 other cyclists. Today I lost count, easy 30 or 40 other cyclists. Cycling has really taken off now... onwards and upwards.. more, more, more please. More bikes, less cars. Brilliant.

55 early morning miles





Yalding Cafe for Brekkie





The Knatts Valley. Not far from Brands Hatch. Hard to believe this is just outside of London.










Kent village of Eynsford. No I didn't do the Ford.. though have done in the past.





Eynsford train viaduct.





Looking towards London from Chelsfield.
The tower blocks on the left are in the City of London, the ones on the right are in Canary Wharf.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Aug 2015)

Nice to see a ride report from you @ianrauk.

Haven't seen @BigonaBianchi around here for a while. Where's he at?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Nice to see a ride report from you @ianrauk.
> 
> Haven't seen @BigonaBianchi around here for a while. Where's he at?




He's running his own cycling tourism business in Cyprus.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Aug 2015)

ianrauk said:


> He's running his won cycling tourism business in Cyprus.



Ahhh, right.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2015)

Today's ride was supposed to be a recovery ride after Thursday Imperial century . Set off with no plans just do a few miles .Anstey to Cropston the first two miles the legs felt like lead but then they kicked in and I was flying and the average speed was creeping up on to Rothley , Cossington and Sileby .Cut through the estate chasing a couple of strava segments my mate Andy does and has some good times but I had not done before .The first one got the 5th fastest time and the second one 9th this year both faster than Andy  ( I not competitive honest) Out to Six hills then Wymeswold and turn for home at this point I realised why I was flying a tailwind so headwind all the way home ! .on through Hoton , Barrow on soar ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley . At this point I realised I could do a metric half century in under 2 hours a first for me so head down and pedal .On to Cropston and Anstey watching the odometer 31.25 miles done in 1hr 52 mins 16.6 mph at this point I set up and coasted home finished with 32.8 miles at 16.3 mph so much for a recovery ride but throughout enjoyable in lovely weather other than the wind ( will it every go away).


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Aug 2015)

Yet another trip to my favourite county of Wiltshire in search of hills & also taking in a bit of Dorset today too so three counties in one ride including my home county of Hampshire.

Pleasant temperatures & just a gentle breeze greeted me as I set off across the forest to Fordingbridge & through Cranbourne & Sixpenny Handley en-route to Tollard Royal & the first of todays little hills, a 569ft hike to Donhead Hollow where lunch was duly taken. A short ride through Berwick St John to Ebbesbourne Wake followed where I decided to go up a hill I'd only been down before so a new one for me to learn & with that safely negotiated it was down through Bowerchalke to Broad Chalke & the final up hill before heading for home, back through Martin, Fordingbridge, Frogham & across the forest again.

Three counties, three little hills & 76.2 miles in total making it a very satisfying day on the road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/380047317 










The lovely Wiltshire & Dorset countryside.




For those old enough , note the interesting use of 6D to replace the word Sixpenny in the signposts directions to Sixpenny Handley.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Aug 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Yet another trip to my favourite county of Wiltshire in search of hills & also taking in a bit of Dorset today too so three counties in one ride including my home county of Hampshire.
> 
> Pleasant temperatures & just a gentle breeze greeted me as I set off across the forest to Fordingbridge & through Cranbourne & Sixpenny Handley en-route to Tollard Royal & the first of todays little hills, a 569ft hike to Donhead Hollow where lunch was duly taken. A short ride through Berwick St John to Ebbesbourne Wake followed where I decided to go up a hill I'd only been down before so a new one for me to learn & with that safely negotiated it was down through Bowerchalke to Broad Chalke & the final up hill before heading for home, back through Martin, Fordingbridge, Frogham & across the forest again.
> 
> ...



Did you know "...In the case of the letters s and d it is generally agreed that these stand for the Latin words _solidus_and _denarius_, originally Roman. The first use of these abbreviations to indicate shillings and pence given in the _Oxford English Dictionary_ is dated 1387. It seems safe, therefore, to assume that in medieval times, when Latin and English were both in constant use, these two symbols came to be applied to the English shillings and pence as their Latin counterparts became obsolete."


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2015)

Today I was on a mission to get at least 27 miles in and achieve 300 miles for the month with a couple of days to spare, so it had to be the Road Comp, didn't it?

Out via Coal Rd and Skelton Lane to Thorner, where I enjoyed a forced pass from a taxi (got your number) and then an oncoming Nissan driver who pushed through between parked cars despite me already being in the gap and it being my right of way...such arsery made me forget I was going to take an alternate route out of the village for a change and I turned up Church Hill as usual. I was almost at the top of the hill when I remembered so decided to plough on the way I was going. Past Bramham Park where some rather sleepy / rough looking festival goers were wandering around the verges aimlessly, like music-less zombies, then on towards Bramham. Turned up to Wattlesyke Roundabout and in a moment of inspiration decided to continue on to Wetherby and pick up NCN R665 and loop round to Boston Spa that way.
Over the bridge and through Wetherby, turning up Horsefair and past the bike shop (who waved as i passed) and then out through the 'burbs to get onto R665 via the A1(M) underpass, previously referred to as 'Dog Poo Tunnel'.
I'd been on R665 all of 100yards when I realised this route might not be such a good idea. Although the former railway line is tarmaced the surface is full of ridges and imperfections and is horrible to ride on. It might be tolerable on an MTB, but on the road bike I was struggling to maintain a speed in low double figures due to the way it was threatening to shake the bike to pieces.  Next time I'm going to stick to the road - which makes a bit of a mockery of putting a cycle route in.
Anyway, I eventually arrived at Walton Gates and got back onto public roads for the spin down to Thorp Arch village, which it must be said is very picturesque.
A brief pause to get my bearings and then on down to the bridge and up into Boston Spa.
Through Boston Spa, heading east into the countryside towards Tadcaster when I got suddenly punched hard in the face by Mike Tyson. 
Well, that's what it felt like, but it was actually the worlds biggest fly hitting my bottom lip when I was doing 25mph. I struggled to the top of the hill and stopped at the top to check the damage. Talk about pain! Anyway, I sorted myself out, rinsing the damaged area with water from my bottle and carried on.
Although it was overcast, this is a nice bit of rolling countryside, although the final hill before Tadcaster is one of those sneaky ones that doesn't look much on the approach and then has you clicking down the gears to get to the top. I stopped for another drink and a photo on the town limits:




Carried on past Tower Brewery, where some motorcyclists hung back and left me loads of room to negotiate the parked cars on the busy run down to Station Road (thanks guys!) where I turned right and headed back out of town towards Bramham. More new roads for me and all very scenic. I hit 31mph on the run down into Bramham and after passing through the village stopped for a drink and a stretch, before getting onto NCN R66 for the run down to Aberford, now into a stinker of a headwind which was to be there pretty much all the way home.
Then on through Barwick and Scholes, plus a loop round Pendas Way / Manston lane and Pendas Fields to bump up the mileage a little more before home.






Now for the good stuff:
*33.68 miles in 2hrs 18m at an average of 14.6 mph, with 1212ft climbed.*
Which puts me nicely over 300 miles for the month - a first for me and a real achievement after the problems I've been having with my knees. 
Plus, I've completed my first metric half century (54.2km) on the road bike. 

*Edit* to add that this ride took me over 100 miles for the week - another first!

And apart from a bottom lip which is now roughly twice the size it was when I set off this morning (and which still blooming hurts), I feel remarkably good. In fact I'm just deciding where to go tomorrow...


----------



## Rustybucket (29 Aug 2015)

I'm getting jealous reading all of these lovely ride stories! Hurry up back and get better!


----------



## Saluki (29 Aug 2015)

Finished work, noon-ish then had a cuppa and something to eat. Took a couple of guitar school work type calls and managed to get out of the door for 2pm.
We decided to head out to Horsford, St Faiths and Coltishall and would see how we felt when we got there. Pretty good as it happened so we stopped at Wroxham McDees for a McFlurry and watched the grockles trying do drive day launches in a straight line. Always a giggle. Actually watching grockles trying to get in and out of day launches, let alone their moorings is always great entertainment.
We headed off to Salhouse and then turned left up by the Lodge (used to be posh now it's camping and caravanning) and headed off past the Woodfords Brewary (rubbish chips) and on to Ranworth where we shared a coffee and a cake. Hubster was going to get a pack of extra strong mints but baulked at paying 99p for a roll of them. Can't say I blame him. We get them from the wholesaler for £1 (inc vat) for 4 rolls.

From there, we went off to South Walsham, Panxworth, Hemblington and the Plumsteads before doglegging through the Heartsease estate, after a couple of near misses on the Plumstead Road. 4x4s who can't steer around anything and blaring on their horn types. Bless em'. We cut across the cycle paths through Mousehold and then doglegged across to Oak Street and picked up the Marriotts. We didn't stay on the Marriotts but took the road home as Hubster didn't fancy the maul up Marlpit lane today. We took the longer, but less lumpy route up the Bowthorpe Road and then cut across the estate to home.

37.1 miles in 20 seconds short of 3 hours. Not including icecream and cake stop. Very nice. I am planning to ride over to Felixstowe, to take my bike and am quite confident that I can do that happily. I have done my monthly target. 2 days to go, plus I have less than 250 miles to go for my annual target. Might add another 500 miles to that, I'll see how I go over the autumn/winter.
No Strava as my GPS decided not to wake up and record anything for the first 10 miles so data came from Hubster's Garmin. Riding time was probably about 5 minutes less in reality, but who cares. We beat the rain home and the laundry is in.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Wishing you well @Elybazza61





gavgav said:


> Ouch, hope you are mended soon!!



Thanks

And this shows some of the damage,taken at the clinic this morning getting the dressings changed;


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Aug 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And this shows some of the damage,taken at the clinic this morning getting the dressings changed;
> 
> View attachment 102012



Eek!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And this shows some of the damage,taken at the clinic this morning getting the dressings changed;
> 
> View attachment 102012


Oooh, Ouch!  Hope you heal soon.


----------



## Crandoggler (29 Aug 2015)

Did 24 miles or so today after a week out. Felt good! Got a few PR's which was nice. No climbing whatsoever. So was nice to keep a high average speed. 

No photos, but strava here:
https://www.strava.com/activities/380078435


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And this shows some of the damage,taken at the clinic this morning getting the dressings changed;



Ouch! GWS.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2015)

Mrs Dave has had a virus for a week or so and has been off all last week, no cycling for her then. But for a change of scene she drove to the pub in Ashwell to meet me for a bit of food as she's been cooped up all week.
For a change I went up over Chapel Hill from Haslingfield to Barrington and from there for the next dozen miles I had a headwind that felt a bit stronger than the advertised 9mph! The saving grace was that the roads were quiet, the day was warm, so all ways well with the world.
There is a one way system in the village of Littlington, on my way through there was a car behind me not coming through for ages...... The penny didn't drop who it was. I turned right at the junction, a familiar voiced yelled "you're going the wrong way!", I turned to see Mrs Dave driving off in the opposite direction. I had 4 miles to Ashwell, she could go the long way. Half way there I stopped to take a picture of this memorial for one of the many wartime airfields round these parts-






Whilst taking the picture Jo drove by, I didn't see her.
So I got to the pub that I though we were meeting at. I'd said The Rose and Crown, but I'd meant The Three Tuns... Oops! I rang her, but she'd already got a drink.
We sat in the warm, sunny beer garden, she had soup, I had a fish finger butty( the menu said sandwich, but, I'm still Northern when it comes to that)

We left the pub and I had my team car on my tail for a bit before she sped off into the distance. At Littlington my plan was to go to Abington Piggots as I'd never been and the name sounded stupid, but I missed the turn,. No matter I thought, there is a turn for Shingay cum Wendy (even better) up here, but I missed that too!
So I got back to Meldreth and took a left for Whaddon, somewhere else I'd not been.
I didn't look at maps, but what could possibly go wrong....?
The mile and a half along the straight, fast A1198 wasn't my idea of a relaxing ride, just before the turn for Wendy a Red Kite went over the top of me lazily, maybe he was hoping to eat my tastier bits if one of the (fairly considerate) vehicles had me.
So I turned for Wendy and then up the 10% hill to Hatley. At the posh country estate I stopped to take a picture of the splendid Beef Shorthorn cattle-






I then took a little cut through to The Gransdens I'd not used before, so I missed Gamlingay today.
Back through my familiar local roads for 12 miles and home, 50 odd very nice miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/380025594


----------



## Mike_P (29 Aug 2015)

Local 21 mile route which turned out to be the hilliest yet with an average of 66 1/4 ft per mile - still it puts me 75% of the way up Everest for the second time since the end of May. As I crawled up the little used lane which means I'm the



quickest on Strava (managed to knock half a minute off but still



) it looked like a nice sunny afternoon




and looking down into Nidderdale that looked sunny as well




however to the west a dark cloud loomed




That cloud won and I quickly donned my Sportsful HotPack rain jacket (first time its been used in anger) and headed east, however approaching Birstwith it got heavier and heavier and braking for a left turn resulted in the bike skidding all over the place before coming to stop upright.




Shelter under a nearby tree was taken until enough cars had gone pass with windscreen wipers stationary. A short distance to the east the roads were dry and it stayed that way but playing safe I resorted to the long way home using the dedicated cycle route section of NCN67. Heres the River Nidd in the gorge immediately east of NCN67 crossing Bilton Viaduct.


----------



## RedRider (29 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @RedRider
> 
> Good stuff! That brings back some memories - many years since I have been to Rochester/West Malling - about 20 years in fact. The castle's not changed much!
> 
> ...


Just for you, here's a snap I took whilst eating my health food in west malling. What a fine street...







ianrauk said:


> Good route that. Know and have cycled most of that route. That second pic is taken from the old Aylesford bridge.


Good to know. It was a great route with plenty of memorable moments tho at times I was cursing the the rwgps masochist who took it up yet another sharp incline. Want you was it?
Regarding your ride report, it really is astonishing how much great countryside and how many quiet roads and places there are within striking distance of London. The first time I went down that knatt's valley it was almost spooky. It's the cyclist's secret!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2015)

9 miles my ride this day, as I went for my usual shake-down ride after I fitted longer drop bars and mudguards to the Schwinn Impact 26" Tourer (modified from a mountain bike). Excellent weather,
77F
25C
Winds S 7
79% relative humidity
30.01 Bar, slow fall.
threat of rain, but little precipitation since this morning's cloudburst.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Local 21 mile route which turned out to be the hilliest yet with an average of 66 1/4 ft per mile - still it puts me 75% of the way up Everest for the second time since the end of May. As I crawled up the little used lane which means I'm the
> View attachment 102035
> quickest on Strava (managed to knock half a minute off but still
> View attachment 102035
> ...



Loving your ascent/mile precision.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Aug 2015)

RedRider said:


> Just for you, here's a snap I took whilst eating my health food in west malling. What a fine street...
> View attachment 102040
> 
> 
> ...



@RedRider 

Thank you - the paving is new since I was last there. Good to see these places on here as it is a trip down memory lane. We rarely get back down south although we did get to T.Wells a couple of weeks ago where we used to live.

@ianrauk 

Lovely Wife now needs some Orpington-ish pic's (her home town).


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2015)

First time out for a week due to holidays. Headed off out through Orlinbury and then across to Holcot and on to Moulton past Sywell airport and watched a couple of hot air balloon's go up and then home all in all 23 nice miles


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2015)

RedRider said:


> Just for you, here's a snap I took whilst eating my health food in west malling. What a fine street...
> View attachment 102040
> 
> 
> ...


Kent is the best kept secret and if you were to have dropped further down into East Peckham, Yalding, Marden and beyond you would have realised why we don't shout about it


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Aug 2015)

CarlP said:


> Eek!





Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oooh, Ouch!  Hope you heal soon.





NorthernDave said:


> Ouch! GWS.



Thanks again.

Should say that the shoulder bump is an old injury from a couple of years ago so was lucky I didn't re-do that,got to go back tomorrow for more re-dressing and to see if I'll need further visits.

Gave the bike a clean and check yesterday and it's ok apart from a couple of scuffs on the pedals and rear mech,gears working fine and the rear mech is in line as it should be so only cosmetic damage.

Actually rode to the clinic yesterday so should be properly back on soon.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Aug 2015)

Some very light spots of rain after I got home from work last night, so headed out for my routine 30 mins in shorts and short sleeves. 1 mile later it was raining somewhat harder, I was soaked through but it wasn't cold, so I plodded on. 7.2 miles last night. Up early this morning and out in the cool air, little longer out there today as I misjudged my route somewhat and ended up at 10.9 miles. On the plus side, that's a 70 mile week for me, been a while since I did that.

@Elybazza61 good to hear your doing OK and back on the bike quickly.


----------



## i hate hills (30 Aug 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Todays ride very nearly wasn't due to a sleepy old boy motorist coming within yards of taking me out at a roundabout in the first mile.  Thankfully I had a feeling he wasn't going to stop & a loud shout of oi plus a few expletives seemed to wake him from his slumber & he slammed his brakes on to allow me to pass unscathed! (he did drive along side & apologise rather sheepishly afterwards, I'm guessing after an ear bashing from his wife!).
> 
> Carrying on on a beautiful sunny day it was my now regular route across the New Forest to Wiltshire to explore another new hill that I had found on Stava maps & once the forest was behind me it's quiet country lanes with the odd B road for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Trust the tractor but not them John Deere types for they be the colour GREEN,,,,,,aaaaaaarrrrrrr


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2015)

mercia cc medium pace ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/380855914


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Aug 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> Kent is the best kept secret and if you were to have dropped further down into East Peckham, Yalding, Marden and beyond you would have realised why we don't shout about it


Amen!!


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Amen!!



Used to catch a train down that way & go for walks along the Pilgrim's Way. It was wonderful countryside then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2015)

Usual 29 mile Sunday morning pootle with our lass. Overcast but dry apart from the last four miles or so when it started to rain. Big Sky Ride event in Leicester today, I reckon we passed several hundred people out and about on bikes and Bede Park were the event was starting from was absolutely heaving.


----------



## sarahale (30 Aug 2015)

67 miles from Hanworth to Surrey hills and back. All on the mtb


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2015)

52 miles the journey Earlswood the destination, originally I was going to to head for the Waseley Hills but I'm still carrying a back/hip injury, its taking its time settling down, and the forecast for later in the day wasn't very good so I decided to be sensible and settled on Earlswood. Got my timing slightly wrong at the cafe, I turned up just after the Cov Road Club, gave me a wait for my food, but it was good to see a decent turn out and see a number of friends I hadn't seen for a while. I left at the same time as the club and rode back home with the easy group, the first group ride I had done for a couple of years, I had forgotten what fun they could be, it also showed up how unfit I am these days, I used to find a group moving at easy pace made for an easy ride but today I was having to work to stay with them, I did enjoy it though. Riding across Coventry to home at the end of the ride the rain started and the legs faded so I got my timing right there. It turned out to be a good morning on the bike and now its p****** down.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Yesterday I squeezed in a swift 9.8 local miles on the road bike after work.
> 
> Today I had a day off, so after a few errands I had a bit more time.
> 
> ...


Love the light in that photo!!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2015)

So jealous reading about the rides as I've not had the chance to get out for a week due to w*rk, life, MOT's and babysitting (a pleasure in itself, but in a different way)getting in the way

Tomorrow might be the day I can pedal somewhere and back


----------



## Saluki (30 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/380955416/segments/9110284798

2 QOMs. That's 2. I couldn't quite believe it myself. I'll ride in a filthy mood more often I think.

11.11 miles to Freelands Corner, on the Marriotts Way and back. Drizzling so I didn't want to be out long but I did want to get out of the house. Gym later with my gym buddy so that's another 2 hours out of the way. 13.8mph, through the mud on my CX is not too shoddy in my book.

Lovely ride, I am lovely and muddy. Eric is filthy. I'll pop him outside and clean him off in a min. I want to dry off first.


----------



## MiK1138 (30 Aug 2015)

31 miles around north Glasgow then got caught up in the Harris Tweed charity ride, Harris Te=weed cycling shorts doesnt bear thinking about


----------



## toffee (30 Aug 2015)

It's been a busy week on the bike. 223 miles done in the week, been rained on 3 times gone up hills that were too steep to get up with panniers on. The GPS hit 23% at one point, which is when Mrs T banned me from any more unsupervised route planning.

The other mile stone passed during the week week was to exceed the total milage of 1900 that was achieved last year.

Today's ride was 34 miles, which was a variation of the one we did last Monday. We got wet both times, although last Monday I had so much water in my shoes they took two days to dry out. One of the reasons for part of the route today was to go up a couple of hills I tried 18 months ago and had to walk up them both. We got up both easily showing how much fitter we are.





Quite a few cyclist out this morning. My legs will be quite pleased that it is back to work on Tuesday.

Derek


----------



## SteveF (30 Aug 2015)

Went to our friends for the weekend so two ride (there on Friday and back today), slightly different routes outward and inward, don't quite know how I managed to go wrong on the way back, adding a bit of a loop to South Woodham Ferrers , anyway the countryside was fairly nice even though a hill got in the way...


----------



## theloafer (30 Aug 2015)

well what a fun day  last ride was 6/8/15 so thought I best try and make the effort (had no interest at all lately)
went to see my son at west Auckland and ended up in bishop Auckland urgent care unit ...I blacked out while drinking my cup of tea  had tests all seems ok... just have to rest today and see how things go..sorry loz I think I gave you a bit of a fright

still got 6.8 miles in  https://www.strava.com/activities/380997910


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Aug 2015)

theloafer said:


> well what a fun day  last ride was 6/8/15 so thought I best try and make the effort (had no interest at all lately)
> went to see my son at west Auckland and ended up in bishop Auckland urgent care unit ...I blacked out while drinking my cup of tea  had tests all seems ok... just have to rest today and see how things go..sorry loz I think I gave you a bit of a fright
> 
> still got 6.8 miles in  https://www.strava.com/activities/380997910



I hope you're okay, take more water with it next time.


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (30 Aug 2015)

A beautiful morning here for my final ride of August. 100km along smooth traffic free roads in gorgeous rural landscapes. Saw more cyclists than cars inc 3 70 plus yr olds in full fluoro club kit on Colnago's and a Scott Foil. Bested my PB for a month, 1039kms.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2015)

theloafer said:


> well what a fun day  last ride was 6/8/15 so thought I best try and make the effort (had no interest at all lately)
> went to see my son at west Auckland and ended up in bishop Auckland urgent care unit ...I blacked out while drinking my cup of tea  had tests all seems ok... just have to rest today and see how things go..sorry loz I think I gave you a bit of a fright
> 
> still got 6.8 miles in  https://www.strava.com/activities/380997910


Reminds me of how I got back into cycling. I was walking a new puppy(now passed away) at a rather faster pace than I was used to, my previous dog having been quite slower due to old age. Woke up on the ground, little puppy sitting next to me,guarding. Went to the doctor, he said I needed diet and exercise. Circuitously, I would up here, after some years of fixing up bicycles and riding them.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Aug 2015)

Massivecompacthalo said:


> A beautiful morning here for my final ride of August. 100km along smooth traffic free roads in gorgeous rural landscapes. Saw more cyclists than cars inc 3 70 plus yr olds in full fluoro club kit on Colnago's and a Scott Foil. Bested my PB for a month, 1039kms.
> View attachment 102096
> 
> View attachment 102097
> ...


That looks fun!!


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Aug 2015)

Loving this summer weather up here in the North - glorious wall to wall sunshine again this morning. 

So, out on the road bike again - after yesterdays exertions I thought I might be feeling it, but not a bit of it. I'm either getting fitter...or dafter.

Usual route out to Thorner, but remembered to turn up Milner lane rather than Church Hill today and headed out into the countryside that way, which made a nice change. looped back round via Thorner lane and Thorner Rd to Bramham, then onto Toulson Lane heading towards Tadcaster in a reverse of yesterdays ride. However, I turned right into Garnet Lane, crossing the A659 (very quiet) and then the A64 on the bridge (very busy), before the speedy run down to Stutton and then the single track road out to the A162 at Grimston.
Right again up the hill to Towton, then another right onto the B1217, before stopping for a drink and some sustenance at Towton Battlefield, where I took a couple of pics:







The views from here over the rolling countryside are grand on a day like today, with views across fields as far as the eye can see. There is also a 1.7 mile trail round the battlefield that is suitable for MTB's (mainly off road), if that's your thing - a couple of riders were just setting off as I stopped.
Suitably refreshed I headed on, sticking to the main road past Saxton (will go that way another time) passing the Crooked Billet (board outside advertising coffee and cake - must remember that!), before taking Lotherton Lane down into Aberford. Then Cattle Lane back to Barwick and on to Scholes, down Leeds Road and then up to home.
I've got to say that the road surfaces in North Yorkshire are generally a lot rougher than those back here in West Yorkshire (which could be considered to take some doing).

There were a lot of other cyclists out today, everyone from FPK roadies on exotic machinery to family groups making the most of the weather and the long weekend.

So, *25.14 miles in 1hr 41m at an average of 14.9mph with 1102ft climbed.*

All of which will do me nicely.





Mrs ND is threatening to join me for tomorrows ride, so that might be more of a pootle but the company will make a nice change.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Aug 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/381067026





















66 miles / 106 Km's, the weather was a bit iffy, but hey ho


----------



## gavgav (30 Aug 2015)

Having returned from South Wales yesterday (and dried out finally!) I had an unexpected chance for my 1st ride in 10 days, as my cricket match was cancelled.

I decided to head over to dads to see my nephew and brother, so took my usual route through Bayston Hill, up Lyth Hill and then down to Exfords Green and along to Dads. There were a few spots of rain in the air, but it was quite mild and light winds for a change.

Arrived at Dads and spent a couple of hours with them, before embarking on the journey home in slightly heavier rain, which necessitated the use of the waterproof jacket.

I went via Condover and then past the farm into Cantlop, before dropping down to the bridge. Rather bizarrely this bridge was named in the Telegraph this week as number 10 on the list of top 12 bridges in the UK to play Pooh Sticks on!! Three months ago I wouldn't have had a clue what this was, but my friends 9 yr old daughter introduced me to the game, when they visited in May!!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ost-at-Poohsticks-his-stick-was-too-thin.html

I didn't have a game today, , so continued home with an extended route along London Rd, through Mereside and Sutton Farm, to increase the mileage to 18.1 miles.

There was a plan to do a group ride with @Rickshaw Phil and his family tomorrow, but the weather looks set to put a stop to that idea and so my August mileage is a pitiful 124.9 miles, my lowest monthly total since March. It really has been a shocking month of weather.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2015)

Well that was a first, @iLB 's ringing me at 7.30am this morning to say he was outside my house waiting to go. So threw myself outside with the bike whilst trying to stop jnr trying his best to join us. We had a lot of rain over night so I knew the roads would be very wet so once again decided on taking the mud guarded commuter bike (Pinnacle Pyrolite). In fact the roads weren't really that bad.

We were off to Mile End in the East End to meet @User10571 , @ttcycle & @topcat1 for a ride to Cambridge. I haven't cycled to Cambridge for a few years so was looking forward to this. The route was different to the rides to Cambridge I had done previous. Heading cross country over rolling roads, rather then the usual blast up the boring, but flat A1010.

So plenty of thigh burn for today. The undulating rolling roads really taking their toll. (Ok, so maybe my age also has something to do with it .) 
The weather Gods looked down on us and blessed us with dry mild weather the whole way. Only teasing us with a cheeky little headwind. 

So 78 miles from Home to Cambridge. (I was having trouble with my Garmin. It kept on redirecting me off route. It was driving me completely bonkers with all it's beeping. Simple solution... turn route off and on again. Bingo.. from then on it worked perfect. When downloaded, you can see where the route corrupted but luckily still recorded the distance. 





Somewhere...........
















Undulating, rolling country roads.











The ride home from London with iLB'S.... 






So a tad under 95 glorious Imperial miles for the day.
Cheers Juerk for calling this ride and cheers Dave, Andy and Grace for the company.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2015)

Forgot to mention that one hill so long and steep my garmin was auto pausing at 3 .5 miles/hour ................


----------



## Gareth C (30 Aug 2015)

*The Roof of England Sportive (a.k.a. The Winking Sheep)*

Since the demise of the Etape Pennine last year (which I’d ridden in 2013 and 2014), the North Pennines was lacking a premium bike event. Step up Cameron Gordon and the Chatterbox Café, and the Winking Sheep Sportive was born. This has been a huge effort from Cameron and friends, and Sunday 30 August was the big day.



 



I’d signed up months ago, on one of my regular trips to the Chatterbox Café, probably primarily to stop Cameron hassling me. In reality I thought I’d probably drop out. However, yesterday I saw myself driving up Weardale to register and getting myself ready for an early start.

Parking was on the field next to St. John’s Chapel, and the start line was a banner stretched between two tractors. We had the usual safety briefing, and then off we went up the dale. Eventually past the Killhope lead mine, Weardale runs out and we follow the river Nent all the way to Alston, with a descent down the cobbled high street.

A brief stop at the feed station, and then onwards to Garrigill and a stinker of a climb out to the B6277 Alston to Middleton road.

The surfaces of all the roads around here are excellent, and given the volume of traffic on a Sunday morning, it might as well have been on closed roads.

Getting much billing in the pre-ride publicity was the Descent from Harwood Common (and the ski tows – it can get quite grim up here) to Middleton-in-Teesdale (20 kilometers, and all downhill in spectacular upper Teesdale countryside). Despite still having the cross tyres on my new bike, I was racing down the dale, catching a few of the speed merchants.

Middleton was a good place to stop for a bacon and egg sarnie, and then back in the saddle. The downhill was now officially over, and there was some meandering up-and-down, before a left turn off the main road onto a brutally steep section from Stotley Hall upto Stotley Grange. This had always been the first “wake up call” on the Etape Pennine. Once up high, it was time to turn towards Eggleston Burn (and home ground, just outside Hamsterley Forest). The climb up to the top of Bolihope Common is not too bad in this direction, but the long day of ascents was starting to tell on me. A group of girls I’d been chatting to earlier in the day overtook me on the hill, with us spending a few minutes chatting before I realized there was no way I could keep up with their pace.

Then the descent: great road surface, excellent visibility ahead, and no sharp turns. A blasted down the hill (passing the girls), and into the quarries at Bollihope Burn.

What goes down, must go up, so back into bottom gear and spinning, getting passed by the girls (telling me they’d see me on the next descent). However, the next descent was the sharp switchbacks of Unthank Bank; no place for high speed riding. Landing beside the Wear, I meet the girls to say “cheerio” just before our routes diverge: they’re on the super hard 90 miler, whereas I’m on the middle distance 56 miler.





From here it is our normal short ride on the back road to Chatterbox Café. However, with lots of miles and hills in the legs, this is a real struggle today. Eventually it pops you out on the main Weardale road, one kilometer short of St. John’s Chapel. (Route)

Riding into town, Cameron shouts a greeting, I ride under the banner and pick up my celebratory Sportive Beer. (What a great sportive to give finishers beer rather than a medal or similar).





Having a post-ride drink in the café, I come across Karl from the Cycle Hub in Newcastle. He’s just completed the 90 miler and had a great day out.

OK, it was hard, but the weather was great, and the general banter around the route was the best I have ever experienced. Thanks Cameron and friends for all your hard work.

Looking forward to next year already…


----------



## Mike_P (30 Aug 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Loving your ascent/mile precision.


Dead easy when you put distance and ascent into a spreadsheet.
40 miles today with less ascending as it was eastwards. Not that climbs were missing, this is the easterly exit from Farnham (the N Yorks one)




A descent then brought me to Staveley where the Royal Oak is presumably well located




Uphill from there came Arkendale where St Bartholomew's Church (1836) is situated prominently at the highest point of the village.




An undulating route thereafter levelled out in the Vale of York where NCN688 was encountered through Great Ouseburn. Just south of the junction where the NCN heads east towards Aldwark Toll Bridge is this narrow stone bridge, to the right is Holy Trinity Church (addressed as being in Little Ouseburn albeit it is a relatively isolated location), parts of which date from the 11th century. To the left of church between the trees is an 18th century mausoleum.




Passing through Thorpe Underwood and Whixley I headed in a south west direction along a quite road, especially once across the A59, and found the way ahead obstructed.




Annoyingly the kissing gate was deep enough to wheel the bike through so I did not have to raise the gatekeeper from his slumbers. Beyond the crossing the road verge had just been cut with the tarmac covered in cuttings making progress a bit slow as it was difficult to pick out any potholes. At the end of the lane was half of a slightly incongruous looking sign, wonder if the missing half will ever get replaced.




I headed to Spofforth but decided to avoid NCN67 and headed towards the south west parts of Harrogate picking up the route I had taken last Saturday. Turned out to be slightly longer than using the NCN but less steep and so took the same amount of time.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Aug 2015)

Given my limited time and promise to my daughter that I'd take her out on her bike I decided I'd run with her. I used to run 2-3 times a week plus get out on the bike but now I'm on the bike more often.

I BLOODY ACHE. 6 miles and at a steady pace but there are muscle that I forgot I used before.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Aug 2015)

Massivecompacthalo said:


> A beautiful morning here for my final ride of August. 100km along smooth traffic free roads in gorgeous rural landscapes. Saw more cyclists than cars inc 3 70 plus yr olds in full fluoro club kit on Colnago's and a Scott Foil. Bested my PB for a month, 1039kms.
> View attachment 102096
> 
> View attachment 102097
> ...



Great pics. The sky seems to be an odd colour. Some sort of blue. I think I remember seeing that phenomenon a long time ago!


----------



## Diggs (30 Aug 2015)

Couple of pictures from yesterday's ride


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Aug 2015)

Squeezed for time today so 37.5 miles this morning including 1,681ft of altitudiness. Er... that's it.
*bows*


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Aug 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Forgot to mention that one hill so long and steep my garmin was auto pausing at 3 .5 miles/hour ................


They do that


----------



## Buck (30 Aug 2015)

After yesterday's 15 and a bit mile ride into a horrible wind, I set out again today hoping for a more enjoyable ride out.

The wind was negligible today and my aim was to complete part of the Wakefield Hospice Dark Peaks 'Hard' charity route (http://www.wakefieldhospice.org/Events/The-Wakefield-Hospice-Sportive-The-Dark-Peak) as a tester to see if I feel I can do the whole route at the end of September.

The route starts in Wakefield and virtually passes my house so, I started from home and cycled up the hill and completed part of the return leg and then part of the outward leg, completing just under 26 miles. (Unfortunately I paused the Strava app on my iPhone when I stopped to check my route and forgot to restart it hence it missing out part of my ride - ah well lesson learned!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/381020422

I now need to do the Holme Moss part next!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2015)

5 miles my ride today. As soon as I got on the trail, I saw a man walking a bike. He had a flat, and we got his tire and tube off only to find a pinch flat right at the valve. I still tried to patch it, but another fellow had a tube, so we went with his solution, as mine(the patch) was destined not to work. Another fellow stopped by, and had a CO2 inflator, as the other fellow had a pump that was not working, and I was on my Raleigh, with regulation frame pump (for Schrader). But, betwixt the three of us, we were able to get him up and running, instead of walking 7 miles to his home, it does take a village at times.
85 F
28C
Winds N6
61% relative humidity
30.04 barometer
a few clouds.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2015)

Well 13 miles and I think I need some new water proof trousers


----------



## Freds Dad (31 Aug 2015)

I did my first ride for 4 weeks yesterday. I've had a trapped nerve in my leg which was causing pain when walking. After much physio, acupuncture and drugs I decided to take a chance on going out for a ride with my lad. 

A leisurely 17 miles later with a stop at Jodrell Bank cafe my leg feels fine this morning so I may be back on track to do 1500 miles this year.


----------



## ScotiaLass (31 Aug 2015)

I decided last night that it was looking good in the morning for a ride, and so I planned to go just after breakfast.
It _was_ a nice morning, so once the lad was on the bus to school, I took off with the intention of just doing a short 15 mile loop on the MTB.

I headed off via Helix Park and up the towpath to the Falkirk Wheel, where I had a quick break.
It was there that I decided it was too nice to stop. So I headed back to the Helix and picked up the NCR 76.
30 miles later I got home 

It was great - I just wish I had been on the hybrid and not the MTB, but still, it was a good workout!
The wind has picked up now and the sky has clouded over, as predicted. I think I timed it just right!

I even stopped to take some pics!





*I don't mind this type of hold-up!






At the Wheel and a quick break...






Lock 15 and heading back to Helix Park






A Kelpie!






Crossing the River Carron to pick up the NCR 76





Nice view on a nice day!

*




*The Clackmannan Bridge...my turn off point (going under it instead of over!)






And my turn around point, the Kincardine Bridge





Almost home and my horse friends were waiting for their Polo mints!*


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2015)

Not today but yesterday, I had decided to do a bit of a prep ride for an upcoming 200k Audax which would scout out the start and end of the ride, missing out the very hilly middle bit. I know all the towns well but had never cycled through them, or tried to navigate using laminated cards.

It was a dry day and I left bang on 10am - progress was good as I followed my usual commuting route into Edinburgh. You can see North Berwick Law (hill) from quite a distance and that was to be my halfway marker. Where normally I would take the cycle paths I just stayed on the roads, which was a nice change, and going alone Ferry Road I nodded to a fellow roadie in an Edinburgh Bike Co-op top, heading out for his morning spin.

Portobello HIgh Street was easily navigated then Mussleburgh, where I had a bit of sparring with a MTB'er whom I was faster on the flat but was determined to get past me at every lights - hmmm, I pulled over to consult my sheets and let him have his moment. I couldn't see the audax registration hall but reckoned I was pretty close, and being on the right road this would be the Audax "start line". I head out from Mussleburgh and through Prestonpans and Cockenzie, passing the hulking remains of the Cockenzie Power Station - East Lothian's skeleton in it's industrial closet.

The road out to North Berwick from here is almost pancake flat, and I quickly caught the MTB'er again who was no match for my flat out speed - "_Eat my Shorts, Dirt Muncher!_" (I didn't say that, just thought it...) Edinburgh Bike Co-op man joined me for a wee bit and when I told him my route he just nodded and said "good loop". He was on an out-and-back ride and didn't hang around too long. 

I was making great progress at this point, through Aberlady and Gullane and reckoned I must have a bit of a tailwind as I was averaging almost 28kph - my thinking was "make hay..." etc while the going was good. To my surprise I reached North Berwick after 2 and a half hours, North Berwick Law looming in my view.

I stopped for coffee and cake at Steampunk Co, which I'd heard really good things about - it is really a bit of a hipster place, but it was a welcome stop on an increasingly hot day. Fortuitously it was also on the next part of my route, up Law Road and heading for Haddington.

It was here that the hills started and I started paying for my earlier nosebleeds - cramp has been an issue for me all year on longer rides and I could feel my legs stiffening - I decided to slow the pace and just grind out the climbs. I made it down into and through Haddington and, reading the instructions I fixated on Gifford as being the next stop, though looking back the card actually states:

*44.1 TL (appears SO) on bend SP Gifford
44.5 SO Thro Tfl over bridge
44.7 TR B6368 SP Humbie/ Saltoun*

(Note the short distance gaps between instructions, that I chose to totally ignore)

After a few miles I _finally _figured out I might be on the wrong route, though I was 4 miles from Gifford so I decided to keep going - thankfully in Gifford there was a very welcome sign pointing back to Tranent and eventually Edinburgh. This was a long drag but it hooked up with the road I would eventually (and hopefully) be taking to lead me back to the finish on the 200. It seemed to take an age to reach Tranent but after that I knew there was a long downhill crossing the A1 back into Mussleburgh.

In Mussleburgh I passed an ice cream shop with a big queue which gave me an idea - I wasn't going to queue in lycra but there was a garage that would sell ice lollies - 10 minutes later I was scoffing a Feast and a Wispa, washed down with a bottle of Diet Coke. I probably looked a sight sitting on a kerb in a garage swigging from a bottle.

Back into Edinburgh and back on my commuting route - Easy Street! Well, not quite. I had been cycling into a headwind for quite a bit and my speed was falling off the cliff, but there was no choice other than to keep plodding on. I stopped outside Dalmeny as I was feeling a bit ill (heat+feast+wispa+coke=) and for some reason the Garmin kept going, so I stopped it, rested for 5 minutes and gave myself a stern talking to.

Onwards to the Forth Road Bridge and I'm looking at my Garmin - "_why hasn't the distance moved?_" "_why isn't the clock moving?_" "_why... Oh balls!_" I'd forgotten to restart it. I probably only lost around 5k, no biggie but it shows I was tired.

The last 10k is all uphill but knowing I would soon be home I made it without stopping. Lying on the kitchen floor Mrs Fu asked "_why do you do this to yourself?_" - I'm not sure I can answer that!

What did I learn? Over a 200k I need to learn it's not a club run, I have to pace myself and not get involved in playing catch-up with other riders. I need to get my eating and drinking right and not wait, then stuff my face when I eventually grind to a halt. I need to have the route on my Garmin (and perhaps a map as well) and learn to follow directions. Oh and I need to have an answer to that question smarter than "_I Dunno!_"

(sorry for the rambling without photos, they won't upload for some reason) Ride Stats: https://connect.garmin.com/activity/882713232


----------



## mrandmrspoves (31 Aug 2015)

Here's a nice picture from our coffee stop on our Saturday ride from Mildenhall Cycle Rally to Bury St. Edmunds. 
The picture is unspoiled by people getting in the way of the lovely bents!


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

ScotiaLass said:


> I decided last night that it was looking good in the morning for a ride, and so I planned to go just after breakfast.
> It _was_ a nice morning, so once the lad was on the bus to school, I took off with the intention of just doing a short 15 mile loop on the MTB.
> 
> I headed off via Helix Park and up the towpath to the Falkirk Wheel, where I had a quick break.
> ...


Love the kelpie picture


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

A rainy ride but it was soft, sweet smelling, summer rain, so I didn't mind. I went out to see if I could remember the way I'd been with a group to get to the Warburton Bridge and a different way back through Glazebrook. I did. I found a spot by a canal to eat my sandwiches but I had to retreat under a bridge when it started to rain again.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2015)

So a lovely bank holiday Monday  in Leicaster sat at home watching dross on the TV so 1300 rain about stops so out with the bike . Took the 13 hybrid I have been neglecting it recently but with mudguards much better suited for bank holiday weather . So set of in damp conditions up through Newtown Linford right into Groby , Ratby ,Kirby Muxloe then back to Ratby were it started to rain .Took the cycle route from Ratby to Glenfield the best tarmac for miles around the council really went to town resurfacing it .Glenfield to Groby and Home to Anstey 11.6 miles at 12mph arrived home wet through but happy  I strangely enjoy riding in the rain if its not cold except for rain on the glasses which is a pain. Took the milage for August up to 390 miles my biggest month yet well above my 200 a month target .


----------



## Rasmus (31 Aug 2015)

Sat around this morning waiting for the rain to clear, then decided to do a route heading straight back out into it  

Never did get worse than a constant drizzle, the carbon didn't melt, and I had an enjoyable ride around the mostly quiet roads of South Gloucestershire to Wotton, Sharpness and Thornbury. No hills of any great significance, and with mostly favourable winds I made the metric century in 3.36, which I think is a new PB.


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2015)

Katherine said:


> A rainy ride but it was soft, sweet smelling, summer rain, so I didn't mind. I went out to see if I could remember the way I'd been with a group to get to the Warburton Bridge and a different way back through Glazebrook. I did. I found a spot by a canal to eat my sandwiches but I had to retreat under a bridge when it started to rain again.



I had to post this ^ as I was interrupted!
So, I did 29 miles but somehow it felt longer. After 3 long rides with groups recently, I really noticed the difference between riding in a group and on my own. It's so much easier to keep going and to go faster when you're with other people.










The bridge over The Bridgewater Canal in Lymm, I retreated under to finish my sandwiches, when it started raining hard.







I saw this foal feeding when I was passing their field on the East Lancs cycle path near Boothstown.


----------



## Diggs (31 Aug 2015)

I think we can safely say that it was pretty wet from the moment I left the house this morning but I was quite enjoying it, the roads were clear, I had the winter bike with guards on and there were a few other cyclists out.
I must admit though with all the surface water , even with my overshoes on my feet were getting very wet, gloves soaked and heavy, I finally decided to peel off from the loop I planned and take a shortcut home. That said, I still managed 26 miles .


----------



## Crandoggler (31 Aug 2015)

Wasnt going to go out today due to crappy weather, but thought 'sod it', and went. Only a quick hour on a circuit I know well. 17.4 miles in 1hr and 6 seconds. Not bad I don't think considering the weather and the fact I snapped my chains power link. How the hell does that even happen? So now I have a rusty chain which needs a new power link. Bloody thing. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/381817906


----------



## Lisat (31 Aug 2015)

After my week in Cambridgeshire it was back to Bournemouth today. My poor bike was loaded up with luggage. I really have to cut back on what I take away. Then it was off to Peterborough station and train to London. Fairly quiet in the train but Great Northern don't have bike racks on this service so I wedged it against the 1st class doors.
The cycle across town to Waterloo was as pleasant as it could be . Quiet roads and a swift passage to Waterloo via Grays Inn road and Chancery Lane. Even the rain wasn't too bad. 
Now just have to find time to get some more miles in as my cycling over the last week showed I had lost a lot of fitness.


----------



## gavgav (31 Aug 2015)

Woke up this morning to a better weather forecast (rain out of the way by 11:00) so we decided to go ahead with our planned group ride. 

I rode the short trip up to @Rickshaw Phil's and then we cycled down to his cousin's house and 5 of us set out just as rain started to fall again 

We were aiming for a pub lunch and so headed through the village and eventually got out onto the busy A49 and along to Condover.

The rain started to get heavier as we took the road down to Atcham and then through Attingham Park, pulling back out onto the road to Berwick Wharf and then Upton Magna.

Our destination was The Haughmond pub, which we were very grateful to get into and dry off! They were busy in there, but went out of their way to make us feel welcome and managed to get us onto the 1 table in the conservatory. We had a very enjoyable pint and some lunch.

The rain had stopped whilst we were in the pub and so waterproofs were dispensed with as we headed back out to Uffington and along the old canal path to Pimley, before taking Sundorne Road up to Heathgates.

A quick decision was made to extend the ride a little by aiming for The Quarry park. We looped under the main road into Castlefields and the rain started to come down again!! I think I now know why the BBC have dispensed with the Met Office for their forecasting......they are useless!!

We took the towpath into the Quarry, which still had quite a few people in it trying to enjoy a Bank Holiday, despite the rain.

The final stint was up through Porthill and then down the bumpy cycle path to Meole Brace. We spilt up then to go our separate ways back home and dry off again.

I really enjoyed the company of a group ride for a change. If I'd been on my own in that rain I would have been annoyed and grumpy but it didn't seem as bad with the 5 of us being out.

22.4 miles which revises my August mileage to 147.3


----------



## SpokeyDokey (31 Aug 2015)

Nice rides everyone and lovely pic's as usual.

Sorry - not got any again. Wrist slap!

***

Back in my teens I decided that life was a 4 lap affair - each of 20 years and with not everyone getting round the last lap. I've carried that thought in my bonce for over 4 decades.

This morning I got up early and had cause to recollect the thought and decided that as I start my 4th lap at the end of next year then I ought to pack a bit more in and make the most of my days.

So...suitably inspired I hauled myself over to Patterdale and climbed up Catsycam then Helvellyn via Swirral Edge and then down via Striding Edge.

Knocked it out in 3 hours 21 mins - I admit that I was pushing on a bit.

Got home, sarnie & juice downed, went for 4.5 mile walk with Lovely Wife in the low fells and a well earned pint.

Then it started showering on & off and for some reason I sneaked in a quickie of the bike riding variety.

9.51 miles (not much I admit).

712' ascent inc' two climbs around 10%.

12.7 mph av' - slow!

Smashing day and I am feeling rather chuffed with myself.

Ups & Downs Thingy courtesy RWGPS - flat lines (ominous ) either end are a mystery as the house sits at 372' and I came down the 'top' hill to the house from around 460'. Odd!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2015)

@gavgav's report above covers the ride today so I'll just add my thanks to The Haughmond Inn for finding us a table despite them being fully booked and us being slightly damp.

I doubt I'd have bothered to go out in this weather if we hadn't been misled by the forecast and everyone seemed to enjoy it once we were out so all was well in the end.

It wasn't really a day for photography but I did manage a couple of snaps:





Just about to set out after our lunch stop.





Crossing the A5 later in the ride and the Bank Holiday traffic is as bad as ever (crawling at about 5mph) Given that this happens quite frequently, surprisingly few people take alternative routes to avoid this bottleneck.


----------



## gbb (31 Aug 2015)

Rained steadily today so just out for a 20 miler late afternoon. Took my winter hack, I really need a shorter stem on it but it doesn't get much use nowadays.
No great rush, out of Peterborough to Wansford, across the A47 then toward Helpston, cut back through Sutton, Castor and Ailsworth, just meandered around.


----------



## PaulB (31 Aug 2015)

This isn't today, it's yesterday's ride, the Chris Hoy 100 from Skipton. It was actually 102 miles and involved over 8,000* foot of ascent but the wind held off and there was no rain but it was sufficiently overcast to keep lots of cars off the Dales roads. I never thought I'd do Fleet Moss and Park Rash in the same day; even it they both were from the easier sides, you've still got to get to the top! https://connect.garmin.com/activity/882558089

* My Garmin 705 says 7,999' while my Garmin watch reckons it was nearer 8,500'!


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Aug 2015)

Another short ride, again. Nothing really interesting, again. Got very wet, again. Still, 280 miles for the month is really good, amazing how the miles clock up when you do a little bit every day.


----------



## Buck (31 Aug 2015)

PaulB said:


> This isn't today, it's yesterday's ride, the Chris Hoy 100 from Skipton. It was actually 102 miles and involved over 8,000* foot of ascent but the wind held off and there was no rain but it was sufficiently overcast to keep lots of cars off the Dales roads. I never thought I'd do Fleet Moss and Park Rash in the same day; even it they both were from the easier sides, you've still got to get to the top! https://connect.garmin.com/activity/882558089
> 
> * My Garmin 705 says 7,999' while my Garmin watch reckons it was nearer 8,500'!



Sounds a great ride. The Connect Garmin link says I don't have sufficient privelages to view. Is it set up as 'private'?


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Aug 2015)

Awoke this morning to persistent and occasionally heavy rain - this possibly serves me right for enjoying all the unpredicted sunshine over the rest of the weekend....
At this point Mrs ND decided that she'd prefer not to go for a bike ride after all.
Anyhow, at about 3pm things brightened up (relatively speaking) and it stopped raining. Mrs ND was still against going out, so I decided to go out on my own for an hour or so on the hybrid - well I have been spending a lot of time with my other bike lately...

Started off on familiar ground - Wood Lane to Scholes, then down Bog Lane / Barrowby Lane to Manston Lane and Nanny Goat Lane up to Garforth - virtually all on bridleway and not too muddy considering the weather. Onto Barwick Rd / Long Lane (NCN R66), then back off road through Parlington Woods. Just after the haunted tunnel I was stopped in my tracks by a fallen tree blocking the bridleway and had to dismount and carry my bike over it. Pretty much this whole section was very muddy - much muddier than I thought it would be. Back in the saddle and off towards Aberford. Passed a trio of MTB'ers heading the other way - mentioned the fallen tree but they'd come that way earlier so were aware of it.
In Aberford I decided that I'd head back to Garforth on road and pick up R66 again there for the climb up to Thorp Park by way of a change. This was not a good idea...
The hybrid felt desperately slow on tarmac after 4 days of being out on my road bike and the B1217/A642 down to Garforth is frankly a horrible road to cycle on, in terms of both layout and other users. I don't think I'll go that way again through choice.
Anyhow, back onto R66 and into a headwind that was to feature pretty much all the way home. Hit 30mph down Austhorpe Lane, then missed out my usual loop round Pendas Fields to head straight up home in the face of darkening skies.
In retrospect I should have taken the road bike out on the rapidly drying tarmac rather than going off road into a sea of mud, or chosen a different return route, but that's the benefit of hindsight for you.

Facts and figures: *15.82 miles in 1hr 18m at an average of 12.1mph*, with 624ft climbed which will do under the circumstances.
Much more encouraging is that my cycling mileage for August closes at *345.6 miles*, which I something I couldn't have contemplated back in February when I returned to cycling after 20-odd years.
That makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## PaulB (31 Aug 2015)

Buck said:


> Sounds a great ride. The Connect Garmin link says I don't have sufficient privelages to view. Is it set up as 'private'?


Don't know but if it did, here it is again. https://connect.garmin.com/activity/882558089


----------



## PaulB (1 Sep 2015)

This is my grandson growing up in relation to Chris Hoy! Taken at the Skipton 100 last year and this.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Sep 2015)

A ride in the woods and picking up an 8mm Allen key turned into five pints and a curry.

Who'd a thunk it?

Feeling sick,

TP


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2015)

PaulB said:


> This is my grandson growing up in relation to Chris Hoy! Taken at the Skipton 100 last year and this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102301



That polka dot jersey must be a bit whiffy by now.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lovely Wife now needs some Orpington-ish pic's (her home town).



What part of Orpington?
Nice Orpington History site *HERE*


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Sep 2015)

ianrauk said:


> What part of Orpington?
> Nice Orpington History site *HERE*



@ianrauk 

Leesons Hill.

Ta for the link - I have forwarded it to the Good Lady.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @ianrauk
> 
> Leesons Hill.
> 
> Ta for the link - I have forwarded it to the Good Lady.




Aha... The Crays... I'm more the other side. Farnborough.


----------



## Jon George (1 Sep 2015)

The final leg of La Tour De Cochon is complete.

Here is a pic of me at Raydon airfield (Seventy years too late to see the Mustangs.)






And here is Man With Dilemma: Which One First - Pork Pie or Beer? at Ramsholt.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2015)

25 miles tonight with 3 other lads a few of Northamptonshire hills , a visit from the p fairy and rode past 2 glorious smelling chip shops what a torture

but all in all a glorious ride


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Sep 2015)

Short easy commute in today along the Cam cycle path;nice morning as well,hopefully will be as nice tomorrow for ride to work day as I'll be riding in and out with a newbie from work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/383036791

And a nice coffee and pastry at work to help ease the bruises from last week;


----------



## Brandane (2 Sep 2015)

Jon George said:


> The final leg of La Tour De Cochon is complete.
> 
> Here is a pic of me at Raydon airfield (Seventy years too late to see the Mustangs.)
> View attachment 102361
> ...


Nice to see you on here, Mr Connolly!


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> Nice to see you on here, Mr Connolly!



That's what I thought too


----------



## Brandane (2 Sep 2015)

One day, 2 rides, 100km..

Having been down in London for a few days to get my fix of Caribbean food, it was time to go home. First, I had to get from the Travelodge at Heathrow into Euston station.

The morning view............(Strava)






On arrival at Glasgow Central it was a pleasant evening (but that wasn't to last!) so I decided to ride home, despite having a valid train ticket. I needed to get all that CO2 out of my lungs and replace it with the good damp sea air, farm smells, and midges. Yes, and learn to climb again!

The evening view*..........(Strava)






*If you neglect the fact that it was dark. Oh, and raining too.


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Sep 2015)

Lisat said:


> View attachment 102233




Looks like the same trains as we have here to Cambridge and Kings Cross,just have to stuff 'em in a doorway too.

Oh and nice use of bars as a hairclip holder


----------



## i hate hills (2 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> A ride in the woods and picking up an 8mm Allen key turned into five pints and a curry.
> 
> Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> ...


If Carlsberg did bike rides.......


----------



## i hate hills (2 Sep 2015)

Jon George said:


> The final leg of La Tour De Cochon is complete.
> 
> Here is a pic of me at Raydon airfield (Seventy years too late to see the Mustangs.)
> View attachment 102361
> ...


You've probs heard this before but you are the spit of Billy Conelley. Nice wee side line there to be had


----------



## i hate hills (2 Sep 2015)

biggs682 said:


> 25 miles tonight with 3 other lads a few of Northamptonshire hills , a visit from the p fairy and rode past 2 glorious smelling chip shops what a torture
> 
> but all in all a glorious ride


Me hungy bring back chips......


----------



## i hate hills (2 Sep 2015)

First ride back after the removal and all clear given by Doc of a little problem lump that my pals named Kevin. I headed out today not expecting too much with not having cycled for ages. Managed 10 mile in a brutal wind ( how i've missed that ) and even managed to catch a refreshing shower of rain. Enjoyed it despite being sore right now and hope to get again real soon. Mike.


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2015)

i hate hills said:


> First ride back after the removal and all clear given by Doc of a little problem lump that my pals named Kevin. I headed out today not expecting too much with not having cycled for ages. Managed 10 mile in a brutal wind ( how i've missed that ) and even managed to catch a refreshing shower of rain. Enjoyed it despite being sore right now and hope to get again real soon. Mike.


That's great.


----------



## Alex H (2 Sep 2015)

As the was not so hot today (23°C) I went for a short local ride. A few places I hadn't been to before including a lane which changed into a farm / tractor track / forest, requiring a bit of a backtrack . 

A banana stop at Saint Auvent to look at L'etang de la Pouge - not a bird in site, despite being 32ha of nature reserve 






The moon was visible  so thought I'd try a picture. Missed the jet that was flying underneath by a couple of seconds though 






Passed these on the way round 

Well....





Well...




Well!





Ended up in Rochechouart - this is the biggest hotel in town 






Decided to pop in to another little hamlet I'd not been in before - another dead end , I really should look at a map sometime.

43km in 2 hours


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Sep 2015)

As i had to be home at 12,30 to sign for express courier that guranteed my delivery between 1pm and 4pm i had an unexpected free afternoon to go cycling..

courier turned up at 08,45!! Nobber..and stuck sorry we missed you through the door...double nobber..

anyhow a nice 20 odd mile local xc ride made me feel nice and mellow again..so i should be ok when i see the courier...


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Sep 2015)

Climbed 793m today


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> Nice to see you on here, Mr Connolly!


Ha ha - I thought the same!


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Sep 2015)

My first ride today on my road bike since the Ride London Surrey 100. I needed a haircut so popped into town to get me Barnet seen to, then did a loop too round ended up riding 17 miles, stopping for a cuppa, bacon sandwich and a piece of lemon drizzle cake in Cholsey . Chilly out, a little wind, some very light rain and occasional sun breaking through the clouds.

After riding my MTB, hybrid, and Kingpin over the last four weeks, the road bike seemed very quick today, but then I suppose it should do. 







Nice old Alms house I think from 1793 in Harwell Village.





This crop of what ever it is has gone black, do farmers do this on purpose?












This old place looks like its had loads of add ons over the years.





At the top of a small in just outside Cholsey, it looks a bit different than it did when I came up here in June.





Another view of what is left of the Didcot Cooling towers in the distance, I understand that they may not be there this time next year.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2015)

i hate hills said:


> First ride back after the removal and all clear given by Doc of a little problem lump that my pals named Kevin. I headed out today not expecting too much with not having cycled for ages. Managed 10 mile in a brutal wind ( how i've missed that ) and even managed to catch a refreshing shower of rain. Enjoyed it despite being sore right now and hope to get again real soon. Mike.


Excellent. Glad you're out and about again.


----------



## Jon George (2 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> Nice to see you on here, Mr Connolly!


----------



## Jon George (2 Sep 2015)

i hate hills said:


> You've probs heard this before but you are the spit of Billy Conelley. Nice wee side line there to be had


I'm flattered - but this is genuinely the first time anyone has made the comparison.  Now about to search interweb for Look-Alike agencies, Any tips on speaking Scottish would be appreciated ...


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2015)

Alex H said:


> Ended up in Rochechouart - this is the biggest hotel in town



It's a small world - the in-laws live between Châlus and Firbeix. Lovely part of the world.

Anyhow - my ride today:

Just a local loop - it would have been longer but it started absolutely pouring down just where I'd have had to commit to going further away from home so I took shelter under a tree for 5 mins and it showed no signs of abating, so I put my jacket on and headed home. 

Kindly it continued to pour down all the way home, although the plus side is that I now understand the difference between showerproof and waterproof. My lightweight jacket is definitely only showerproof...

So, *6.56 miles in 38 mins at an average of 14.2mph. *

Still, it destressed me after a hectic day at work so it's not all bad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2015)

I had traded my Univega for a Trek/Gary Fisher Marlin 29" MTB, as I found I didn't need a slow hybrid when I have a fast one. So I rode 2 miles on the Trek as a post-fettling evaluative mystical bicycle experience. Quite hot today, and humid, so I wasn't into riding any distance when not in transportation mode, although I have to ride my commute so I can get to the roundabout so I can get free lights from the transit system. This will combine commuting and mooching in a way hitherto unknown to science.
92F
32C
Winds SW9
45% relative humidity
30.01 Barometer
a few clouds
Aluminum based magic in the air.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Sep 2015)

Long commute in today meeting work-mate Kenny in for his first commute on Ride to work day which ended with him getting a puncture just as we got to Cambridge.
Just hope he's feeling ok for the ride home

https://www.strava.com/activities/383813153/


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Sep 2015)

A steady 11 miles last night on the CX, and 7 miles on the MTB shopper this morning. Looking out the window it looks like I've just missed the rain. Local meeting to attend tonight so if the weather stays dry may get an extra couple of miles in


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2015)

It's well over 2 weeks since I went for a ride, and more than that since I posted a ride. Last week we were dog sitting which entailed long walks, then the beginning of this week was taken up with family, including a family birthday. So today was the first opportunity. Mrs MY wasn't keen, her recent adventure wuth the medical profession having affected her, so I went out on my own.

OK, so I've posted lots of photos of the canal, but the seasons do make a difference. Behind me, as I took this, is the railway bridge for the West Coast Mainline. As I passed a bench I realised there was a young lady seated there, brushing her hair. I hadn't realised that you got mermaids along the canal.






One of the many, expensive, properties along the canal. I'm not sure how far behind this house the railway runs but it was quite loud to my hearing. The railway doesn't quite run through the middle of this house.






At this point the towpath swaps sides so I took the opportunity of photographing these anglers. The canal is made a lot of as it passes through Berkhamstead.






A slightly different view of Berkhamstead, towards the town centre from the canal.






For once the swans and cygnets were not shy, I suspect that they were expecting bread, sadly I had none.






After Berkhamstead the path is good, smooth and pleasant riding. However, the canal towpath is very popular, since it goes near the town centre and passes through housing estates. Lot's of mums with prams, or children all heading to and from the supermarket. On the way back I met a cyclist heading for Bicester, I pointed out these advantages of staying on the canal but he was more interested in getting where he was going.






At my turning point I came off the canal to see what the road was like. I had some mad idea of using back roads to get home. Sadly, the road quickly became a hill beyond the capability of my engine to scale. So it was back to the canal. Later on, the path remains good, there are fewer people and it is very pleasant. There are even blackberries to pick. So I did that & had a little snack, raisins & blackberries.






I had planned to do a bit more exploring, leaving the canal at one bridge and riding along parallel roads back to an earlier part of the canal, missing some of the better surface areas in the process. I even managed to achieve an indicated 21mph, tho the GPS didn't record it quite that high. It takes a lot of pedalling at that speed on my bike!

15.2 miles max 20 avg 6.8 mph. Year to date, 258.8 miles


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Sep 2015)

I little pootle down to the Savages Farm Shop for some milk, (they have a delivery van that say's "Savages for Cabbages" on it, it does make my smile). I took the Kingpin along the busy A 417 no cycle gear on, tucked the jeans into my socks, no helmet, no Garmin and off I went. I don't know if I was imagining it, but cars seemed to be giving me a wider pass, than perhaps they would if I was on my road bike or hybrid, I'm probably imagining it.

Once milk was bought I decide I would try cycling back along the footpath around the back of the farm, the path was dry so I took the little 20 inch wheeled bike for some off roading, I was always doing on the old Dawes shopper when I was kid, I wont be doing it again. Back in the village I saw one of the near neighbours who gave me a big bag of green beans and some apples from his garden. I shall use the apples for a blackberry and apple crumble later.







Outside Savages for Cabbages.




A bit of off-roading for the 47 year old bike.





I shan't be cycling down there again. (not supposed to anyway)


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Sep 2015)

Fabulous looking bike @CarlP


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Sep 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Fabulous looking bike @CarlP



Thanks, it's a daft little thing, a project I did a couple of years ago. Coincidentally I was chatting to a bloke who was walking his dog on the way back from this ride today and he told me he had just two weeks ago, taken two of these bikes down the dump!


----------



## surfdude (3 Sep 2015)

a small 7.5 mile ride around a lake with a young lady trying out her new tri bike . she hasn't a lot of confidence in the way it handles so wanted someone with her just in case she fell off. not a lot of good i would have been as she shot off like a rocket and left me well behind . nice ride though


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Sep 2015)

My order from Decathlon for the cooler weather arrived today, so the chilly weather seemed a good chance to try out the new stuff on a quick spin around home.

8.99 miles (!) in 34m25s at an average of 15.7mph. 

Lots of other cyclists out tonight, which was nice to see as the weather wasn't great.

The new bib tights (B'Twin 700 membrane) and jersey (My Bike Hi-viz 2in1) performed nicely and seemed warmer than my usual stuff - now to see how they cope when it gets properly cold...


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Sep 2015)

Nice little cheeky ride tonight across some local farm land ,havested fields so not too bothered.

bout 6 miles in 25mins..im on a lose a few pounds kick..last few weeks have been too much food and not enough burn. Sit ups push ups and stretching too... going to see if i can do this most days..as its only 45mins.

and try and get a 2hr plus ride out at the weekend.. had a 20 mile ride yesterday so we shall see.


----------



## gavgav (3 Sep 2015)

A grey old Autumnal day in Shropshire, but I ventured out after work for my 3rd ride in the week so far. It was a cool day here and so the thicker jacket and trousers were out, which depressed me!

I decided to go for my hilly 20 mile route, which in the 1st mile contained one of the closest passes I've ever had from a prat in a Black Renault Megane, just off the island onto the A458 and then I had a lorry coming up behind me at the horrid junction where I wanted to turn right and so I pulled into the business entrance on the left, opposite the junction, to wait for a gap to cross, only for the lorry to want to come into the business . I managed to get out ok and join the Betton Abbots road, but not in the best frame of mind after those 2 early incidents.

The winds were light and so I made good progress along to Berrington, Cound, Coundmoor and then up the steep climb to Kenley, where I achieved my quickest ascent on Strava so far .

I then continued to climb in the Harley direction, before some downhill sections to Harnage and Harnage Grange, eventually arriving back in Cound from a different direction. In Cound I turned left and after about 200 yards realised I had gone the wrong way. I have done this route a handful of times before and so goodness knows what I was doing there, perhaps 3 days back at work after holiday have scrambled my brain!!

I then re-traced my steps back along the lumpy sections, with it turning very quickly to dusk, and I was glad I had my lights on. The nights really have started to draw in over the last couple of weeks.

21.6 miles at 11.6 mph avg and 972 ft of climbing


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2015)

After finally being brave enough to take off front wheel and clean the disc brake pads as they've been squealing, I had an evening ride. East Lancs cycle path to Haydock with loops and back via Culcheth. It was a good time to go as the path and side roads were quiet. 29 miles and average 13.3 mph. Feeling tired but better. Saw some rabbits at dusk. New lights worked well.


----------



## galaxy (4 Sep 2015)

mybike said:


> It's well over 2 weeks since I went for a ride, and more than that since I posted a ride. Last week we were dog sitting which entailed long walks, then the beginning of this week was taken up with family, including a family birthday. So today was the first opportunity. Mrs MY wasn't keen, her recent adventure wuth the medical profession having affected her, so I went out on my own.
> 
> OK, so I've posted lots of photos of the canal, but the seasons do make a difference. Behind me, as I took this, is the railway bridge for the West Coast Mainline. As I passed a bench I realised there was a young lady seated there, brushing her hair. I hadn't realised that you got mermaids along the canal.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2015)

galaxy said:


> Looks very nice



But flat.


----------



## galaxy (4 Sep 2015)

Had a long shat day ot work yesterday. So just had a 6 mile circular ride to drop off a card and watch a few planes land at the Airfield as we spun past Amazed at how dark it got so early.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Sep 2015)

This is not a photo of a ride today but a photo from a ride from about two years ago, I just found it whilst clearing out some drawers, I'd forgotten all about it, the look on my boat race sums up the hill so I thought I would share. I expect @Goonerobes knows this hill well.

A Wiggle sportive in the New Forest going up Blissford Hill, a short 25% hill that had most folk walking, and some falling off their bikes I only just got up it. I did it again the following year, this time they had marshals on the hill to catch folk if they lost it. Mrs Wife didn't make it up the first time 'cos she stopped to help a lady who fell, the following year she was in the wrong gear on the approach, so she turned round and had another go, this time with success, She's well 'ard is my wife.







The blurred persons on the left is Mrs Wife and the lady she helped. The bloke on the right was riding a fixed wheel bike, coincidently we met again the following year at the same place, and even more coincidently it turned out that he lived in my village, down the same road as me 10 years earlier.


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Sep 2015)

CarlP said:


> This is not a photo of a ride today but a photo from a ride from about two years ago, I just found it whilst clearing out some drawers, I'd forgotten all about it, the look on my boat race sums up the hill so I thought I would share. *I expect @Goonerobes knows it well*.
> 
> A Wiggle sportive in the New Forest going up Blissford Hill, a short 25% hill that had most folk walking, and some falling off their bikes I only just got up it. I did it again the following year, this time they had marshals on the hill to catch folk if they lost it. Mrs Wife didn't make it up the first time 'cos she stopped to help a lady who fell, the following year she was in the wrong gear on the approach, so she turned round and had another go, this time with success, She's well 'ard is my wife.
> 
> ...



I do indeed know it well & it beat me the first time I found it by accident & I quickly learnt not to stop & try to unclip on the steep bit!


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Sep 2015)

CarlP said:


> This is not a photo of a ride today but a photo from a ride from about two years ago, I just found it whilst clearing out some drawers, I'd forgotten all about it, the look on my boat race sums up the hill so I thought I would share. I expect @Goonerobes knows it well.
> 
> A Wiggle sportive in the New Forest going up Blissford Hill, a short 25% hill that had most folk walking, and some falling off their bikes I only just got up it. I did it again the following year, this time they had marshals on the hill to catch folk if they lost it. Mrs Wife didn't make it up the first time 'cos she stopped to help a lady who fell, the following year she was in the wrong gear on the approach, so she turned round and had another go, this time with success, She's well 'ard is my wife.
> 
> ...


Ride round Blissford Hill 6 times on our holiday this year. Maybe next year I'll ride up it...


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2015)

Celebrating today, it may not be much compared to other people, but a milestone for me

I DID 20KM THIS MORNING

first time since my spinal op on 5th may
no pics, i forgot my phone


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/384705903



























101 miles.



Peachy.


----------



## andytheflyer (4 Sep 2015)

Simple 26 mile return ride to Overton caff, mainly to try out my new low gearing arrangements - 12/36 on the back, 50/38/26 on the front. (But their lemon drizzle cake is to die for...). 

Rear cable tension needs careful tweaking - 1/8 of a turn on the in-line adjuster makes a difference. Still trying to get it just right. Top end gearing the same as std, bottom end way lower. Now for some hilly audaxes......


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2015)

Mrs Dave was at the WI SHOW in Harrogate today, so I took my bike up Wharfedale. Not been up this dale for about 10 years and in my minds eye the road was flat....
Less than a mile from the car and I'm almost seeing double due to the effort it took to get up what is probably a tiny slope round these parts, but I needed warming up as it was a touch chilly. At Barden tower I went right to go to Appletreewick, I could see the purple heather glowing on the distant moors.
Past the Craven Arms, the best pub in he universe and on to Burnsall, all chocolate boxy in the morning sun. The road to Grassington gave me a good workout, scabious, bloody cranesbill and meadow cranesbill cheering me along. At Grassington I took the road for Kettlewell, passing through Kilnsey they were dismantling the agricultural show. There were no climbers on the crags.





On I went and breezed through Kettlewell, now the headwind was ramping up, it was quite testing. The pub in Starbotton was shut, it was last time I was here!

I turned off left for Hubberholme and although the wind was still in my face I had a massive smile as the roads were smooth, pretty and quiet!













I returned to Kettlewell and stopped for tea and cake, the service was a bit poor!




Once back at the car I'd done just over 40 miles, I always love Yorkshire when I come up here.... Should do it more often!

https://www.strava.com/activities/384811575


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Sep 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Mrs Dave was at the WI SHOW in Harrogate today, so I took my bike up Wharfedale. Not been up this dale for about 10 years and in my minds eye the road was flat....
> Less than a mile from the car and I'm almost seeing double due to the effort it took to get up what is probably a tiny slope round these parts, but I needed warming up as it was a touch chilly. At Barden tower I went right to go to Appletreewick, I could see the purple heather glowing on the distant moors.
> Past the Craven Arms, the best pub in he univers and on to Burnsall, all chocolate boxy in the morning sun. The road to Grassington gave me a good workout, scabious, bloody cranesbill and meadow cranesbill cheering more along. At Grassington I took the road for Kettlewell, passing through Kilnsey they were dismantling the agricultural show. There were no climbers on the crags.
> View attachment 102625
> ...



Totally jealous! The pictures just make me want to be there.
The Craven Arms is a lovely pub indeed - but I think the Farmers Arms in Muker, Swaledale is equally good.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2015)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Totally jealous! The pictures just make me want to be there.
> The Craven Arms is a lovely pub indeed - but I think the Farmers Arms in Muker, Swaledale is equally good.





One for the list....


----------



## andytheflyer (4 Sep 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Mrs Dave was at the WI SHOW in Harrogate today, so I took my bike up Wharfedale. Not been up this dale for about 10 years and in my minds eye the road was flat....
> Less than a mile from the car and I'm almost seeing double due to the effort it took to get up what is probably a tiny slope round these parts, but I needed warming up as it was a touch chilly. At Barden tower I went right to go to Appletreewick, I could see .......



I'm not surprised that you were seeing double. That steep bit up from Barden Bridge towards Appletreewick was what convinced me 2 weeks ago that I needed a smaller granny ring on my triple to go with the 12-36 on the back... Must go back now with the 26T and try it again.


----------



## andytheflyer (4 Sep 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> One for the list....


Because it (The Farmers Arms in Muker) serves Askrigg Brewery golden bitter on draught. Magic. I had to go and find the offy in Askrigg to stock up on the bottle conditioned variety to take home with me......


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> I'm not surprised that you were seeing double. That steep bit up from Barden Bridge towards Appletreewick was what convinced me 2 weeks ago that I needed a smaller granny ring on my triple to go with the 12-36 on the back... Must go back now with the 26T and try it again.




Must admit that I'd forgotten...I kind of remember valley bottom, following the river!
28mph to 8 mph in 20'. I've gone soft living in Cambs!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Sep 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Because it (The Farmers Arms in Muker) serves Askrigg Brewery golden bitter on draught. Magic. I had to go and find the offy in Askrigg to stock up on the bottle conditioned variety to take home with me......



Yes an old cow shed (or similar) in Askrigg - looks very unlike a brewery but produces very good beer!


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Ride round Blissford Hill 6 times on our holiday this year. Maybe next year I'll ride up it...


And fall off, if you don't go very low on your gears, before it goes vertical at the top (not that I've ever made that mistake of course).


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2015)

Nice early morning 25 miler for me today out of the borough along to Sywell ,Overstone where it looks like a VW festival or do is happening at the car boot site , along and down to Billing (no sewage smell today) then up towards Brafield on the Green before turning towards Cogenhoe and then a quick descent and along towards Whiston up and over the hill into Castle ashby along the gated road , never really understood why its called a gated road as no gates now or at any time in my 25 years of living in Northamptonshire . Then to Grendon where the heavens opened and waterproofs were put on quickly carried on past Dunkleys into Earls Barton and along through Great Doddington where the rain stopped and back in to the borough a total of 25.36 very nice miles . Enjoy your ride today fellow cc'ers


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Sep 2015)

A chilly 3 miles on the bread run, first time I've taken both kids along, they did really well on the road parts.

@biggs682 might be Busfest?


----------



## mooseracer (5 Sep 2015)

New wheels, first 50 since Feb and cold feet also for the first time since Feb. Happy with 2 out of 3 of those 

https://www.strava.com/activities/385295131


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Sep 2015)

Enjoyed our first Tandem ride today..intrestig at first...as said you get on better when you counicate..
Dont think we will be converts tho.
they feel like a hinged barge..and as the hire bike was a Viking model i dare say it was rather heave compared to some.
good fun but if we hire one again ill take my own seat..bloody thing on the tandem was not a pleas thing, big spongy thing..

if you have ever thought about this..go try it ,it is an intresting way to cycle..good fun


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/385285954

36 miles to get the lactic out of my legs.

Only one total clown (coming out of Romsey) trying to be a hero. I couldn't take him seriously, he was wearing what I can best describe as this.







And was struggling along on a thing with pannier bags on it. Total tool, doesn't understand yield to traffic from the right either


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Sep 2015)

An annoying shower meant a slightly delayed start today & it also seemed to bring in a bit of a chill to the air so the long sleeve base layer made its first appearance since May as I decided take a trip back to the Test Valley area for a change & do a reverse loop of a route I did some months ago.

Leaving the forest at its northern tip it was a quick dash across the busy A36 & into Whiteparish before following the A27 through Sherfield English to Shootash where I picked up the more familiar road to Awbridge. Sticking to mostly A & B roads, as they are slightly less pot holed than the minor roads, it was then up through Broughton & Nether Wallop & along the border of the Porton Down "danger area" where they do all sorts of dodgy MOD stuff so not a place to visit for a nice day out me thinks.

Lunch was taken at the half way point before heading back through West Tytherley, West Dean & up Dean Hill, which I'd only ever been down before (& fallen off!) & then back to Whiteparish again & into the forest to head home.

All in all a bit of a strange 63 miles, not particularly scenic (as you'll see by the photos) & although no major hills it almost entirely consisted of going either up or down & rarely was it actually flat for more than half a mile so not a route I'll be rushing to do again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/385328147





In the center of the leaden sky is a Chinook helicopter which buzzed around me for about an hour but typically when I stopped to photograph it it flew away!!





Looking back down Dean Hill which thankfully was quite short.





The view from the top.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Sep 2015)

The beast..


----------



## galaxy (5 Sep 2015)

Id love a tandem, however the Mrs likes to be in control. lol, like normal


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2015)

Target today was Sept half century ( 50 km) .Out from home to Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington up the climb of humble lane and on to Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington and into Hoby where the game of strava segment chasing began missed a pb on the first climb by 1 second but pbs on the next four segments including the climb out of Ragdale . On to Seagrave down berrycott lane a lovely steady descent had to slow a couple of times to pass some horse riders . Then on to Sileby and loop through the estate for another couple of strava segments took the first one steady as I already have a top 5 to have a proper go a the the second segment which follows straight after. Finished it annoyingly 11th overall and 1 second of equal 7 th place one of which is a mate so that segment needs a revisit .On to Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Swithland Rothley ,Cropston and Home . 34 miles done at 15.4 mph lovely ride if a bit chilly .first time in long sleeve since May is summer over  So Sept ride done three quarters of challenge down .


----------



## toffee (5 Sep 2015)

Well today's ride should have happened two weeks ago but the weather was down to its normal summer standards.

Our longest ride to date was 62 miles earlier in the year. So today Mrs T and I set off to do our first imperial century 

So today after 9 hours 40 minutes, 8 hours 12 minutes moving at 12.7 mph average.





Quite cold in the morning, with our numb feet wishing we had worn over shoes.
Two very knackered cyclists tonight.

Derek


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Mrs Dave was at the WI SHOW in Harrogate today, so I took my bike up Wharfedale. Not been up this dale for about 10 years and in my minds eye the road was flat....
> Less than a mile from the car and I'm almost seeing double due to the effort it took to get up what is probably a tiny slope round these parts, but I needed warming up as it was a touch chilly. At Barden tower I went right to go to Appletreewick, I could see the purple heather glowing on the distant moors.
> Past the Craven Arms, the best pub in he univers and on to Burnsall, all chocolate boxy in the morning sun. The road to Grassington gave me a good workout, scabious, bloody cranesbill and meadow cranesbill cheering more along. At Grassington I took the road for Kettlewell, passing through Kilnsey they were dismantling the agricultural show. There were no climbers on the crags.
> View attachment 102625
> ...


Oh, sorry Dave - I completely forgot to reply to your PM about this ride! I have had my sister and nephew up for a few days and got distracted. 

I'm glad you had such a good time. That route is pretty much what I would have recommended anyway.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Oh, sorry Dave - I completely forgot to reply to your PM about this ride! I have had my sister and nephew up for a few days and got distracted.
> 
> I'm glad you had such a good time. That route is pretty much what I would have recommended anyway.




No worries. I had genuinely forgotten the lie of the land. Between Burnsall and Grassington was good fun, like I say, I thought it was flat!


----------



## Mike_P (5 Sep 2015)

22 miles and 2 PRs -oddly in completely opposite directions given it was pretty windy in places
First was the climb of Wydra Lane West near Fewston




I then discovered what a good cycle lane the central markings on the A59 make!




Decided to knock off a couple of lanes not cycled down before, obviously the news had got around...







... and wearing cycle clothing for general wear is generally taken as not a good thing so there must be some reason for the helmet. The second PR was Clint Bank climbing out of Birstwith as opposed to Clint Bank climbing out of Hampsthwaite. For some reason Strava cuts short the climb out of the Birstwith and does not include the steepest part which is beyond the car in this photo




Just to back track slightly here is this weeks view of Nidderdale




and this weeks grumble about NCN67 - this is the hard surfaced section between Ripley and Bilton in a bit of a mess


----------



## Billy Wizz (5 Sep 2015)

meta lon said:


> The beast..
> View attachment 102721


Respect to the tandem..
My favorite passenger would be my Staffy..


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Sep 2015)

I may have mentioned the possibility of a pedal out this afternoon to the kids when we got back from our bread run. Got hassled into it after lunch, so the usual route behind Thorpe Park and the golf club added another 8 miles today.


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Sep 2015)

I've been absent from here for too long, and I was meant to be commuting 3 times this week, but my head has not been in good shape at all and had a near-meltdown at work on thursday. 

After a productive meeting with the boss about the causes, I survived friday and was looking forward to my weekend off and getting out on the bike at last!

And it was a very nice day today, if a bit on the chilly side, so I set off with a 60 mile route in my head that looped around through Castle Carrock to Hallbankgate and joined the main A689 to Alston. I had a light tailwind for this section (unusual), which was nice. It's the first time I've ridden that road as all I remembered from driving it was that it's rather up-and-down. In fact it was nowhere near as tough to ride as I feared and there wasn't much traffic, which was even nicer.

Arrived at Alston and munched the second of my snack bars before turning right onto the main event. The A686 to Hartside. This time I just stayed on the main road and the climb is much nicer that way IMO as it's less steep than the NCR alternative route I took last time. More traffic here, but still fairly quiet for a saturday, lots of motorcycles and plenty of other cyclists descending to Alston (it's a common C2C route), as I was steadily spinning my way up. No headwind this time (woohoo!), but the temperature was dropping, so once I had reached the Cafe, I didn't stop long before the 5 mile descent to Melmerby 

Nothing overtook me on the way down. In fact I caught up with a car that then held me up through the slower bit in the middle, but still it's a brilliant fast descent and the Defy was absolutely eating it up. Much of it has been resurfaced for the Tour of Britain, and it's soooo smoooooth! Once in Melmerby, I munched the third snack bar.

Then it was heading north, into the wind now, for the run home and the legs were really feeling it. Guess I must have tried harder on that climb than I thought! Still I made steady progress and stopped off on the way to eat the last bar before passing Cumrew and cutting over past Cumwhitton. This is going to be one of my favourite routes I think 

https://www.strava.com/activities/385401397

The ToB comes through Castle Carrock and they were busy decorating:




As were the residents of Melmerby:




And there was this little guy:




It's good to be back.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2015)

Same gaint as me great bike are the wheels an upgrade. Glad you had a good ride


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> Same gaint as me great bike are the wheels an upgrade.


Yes, Zondas to replace the stock P-SL1's (which were damned good anyway!)


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Sep 2015)

A very steady pootle locally with Mrs ÑD.

9.78 miles at an average of 6.9 mph. Not my usual ride, but good fun in its own way and Mrs ND gained a bit more confidence on 2 wheels.

Solo ride on the road bike tomorrow though...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2015)

8-10 foot ride today, trying out the Gravity for size(perfect). Price was right, for a Bikes Direct Bicycle- I got it in mostly complete form for $20. And I cleaned out the garage some more, as it seems to be the month of N+1. And I called a fellow to come and get some frames and components, as well as the Free Spirit tricycle. He took away a truckload. Clearing out, as Mrs.GA is allowing a workshop in a garage bay.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (6 Sep 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> 8-10 foot ride today


 That was further than me! (I've been enjoying reading your blog, by the way.)


----------



## Cush (6 Sep 2015)

Excellent choice of route that's the way I prefer to ride (nice choice of routes back down the Eden). If you are going to watch the tour on Thursday, where will you be going? I still fancy parking three miles away near five Lane Ends and walking up the fell tracks but depends on weather and if SWMBO wants to come. She fancies parking near Brampton and walking through to Brampton Fell level crossing, but I think Newbiggin/Croglin could be a nice bit.


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Sep 2015)

Sadly I cant get the day off to go and watch, but I would have gone to Castle Carrock, Cumrew or Newbiggin.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2015)

Nice gentle 15 miles this morning on a newly finished Ridley Crossbow sorted a few little things en route, still some to do. Ride's nice


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Sep 2015)

Climbed 474m

Crikey it was nippy out there! 

Rode in the beautiful sunshine, watching the sheep having their breakfast, and the morning dew evaporate.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Sep 2015)

Pretty. Seen parked next to mine at the shops


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2015)

September has come round so it's time for a new Century Challenge ride.

This time I wanted to do something a bit special before the dark mornings and evenings draw in too much so had a look at a route I'd intended to do earlier in the summer. The idea was to go to Lake Vyrnwy, then over the hills to Bala, northwards to Corwen then to Llangollen and onto the canal towpath to Chirk and finally back through Oswestry to Shrewsbury. I'd be riding to places I'd never cycled to before and all being well would have an new personal best mileage at the end.

Setting out yesterday morning it was into damp and drizzly weather (not for the first time this year) with a northerly wind which I was riding against for the first bit. The ride out through the lanes to Knockin went smoothly then there was the busier road to Llynclys and up the lush, green Tanat Valley.

The first big climb of the day is from Penybontfawr over to Llanwddyn through some fabulous wild-looking scenery. A short gentle climb then brings the dam holding back Llyn Efyrnwy into view. To be sure of getting the mileage I wanted from this ride I did an anti-clockwise lap of the lake first and had a break for a hot chocolate at the cafe before riding to the far end of the lake again and onto new ground. I was taking the road to Bala via Cwm Hirnant (confusingly, I'd already ridden through a valley called Cwm Hirnant earlier on ) This involved a long and fairly steep climb and being 55 miles into the ride I had to resort to dropping into my very lowest gear and just winding my way up. I'm glad I didn't take the other possible route which comes out part way up the Bwlch Y Groes climb. The scenery was well worth the effort though - it looked epic and I was disappointed that my photos don't capture the true majesty of it.

The descent into Bala is a pretty long one. I didn't detour into the town itself but got a glimpse at the lake and had my lunch at the Bala Lake Railway station, where my timing was good and I was able to see a train come in.

The legs were definitely stiffening up now so I had to take it a bit carefully on the road to Corwen which is undulating. I started to suffer from occasional cramp on this section too which isn't something I normally get (afterwards sometimes, but not while riding). I made it though and took to the roads on the northern side of the valley (to avoid the A5) heading for Llangollen.

I'd not gone far before taking a bit of an unintended detour. Climbing up a hill and cursing whoever built this road, I realised that it seemed to be taking me away from the valley with no sign of swinging round to the right as I was expecting. Checking the map I'd managed to turn off not one but two junctions too early. Oops! The correct road was much easier going.

There were some issues with traffic on these narrow lanes - there's no room for two cars to pass each other for quite a way and not many passing places.

I was flagging quite a bit by the time I got to Llangollen so was glad to stop, have a bite to eat and a short rest.

Moving on again I was heading for the canal towpath. I could have joined it at Llangollen or in Trevor but decided to follow the A539 for a short way then take the lanes through the valley and join the canal at Froncysyllte.

The towpath avoids using some major trunk roads but you pay for this with an awful tarmac surface for a couple of miles and a very tricky narrow bit through a tunnel (very glad I had my lights with me). The rest of the path is fine gravel which is much better quality for riding.

I passed the 100 mile mark before reaching Weston Rhyn, had another bite to eat at Oswestry then tacked the final push for home. That northerly wind was behind me now and from Oswestry it's slightly down hill for about five miles so despite being very tired now I was able to enjoy a good run of 20mph+ cruising. Around here I was unsure about getting the mileage I was aiming for so added in an extra bit through Maesbrook (and another bit round Argoed when in my tired state I missed a junction).

Making it to Great Ness it was only ten miles left to home but I could hardly turn the pedals and was feeling quite saddle sore. The jelly babies had been opened so these and stubbornness carried me through _very _slowly to the end.

A lot of firsts for new places visited but most importantly a new personal best for distance of 131.2 miles giving me my first metric double century. It took 12 hours and 45 minutes including stops with a moving average of 12.4 mph.

I need a different saddle or a recumbent bike if I'm going to try and better this.





Damp in Penybontfawr. I love how not just the scenery but the architecture changes when crossing the border.





Taken at Cwmwr. Made me smile





At Vyrnwy. I've already done a lap of the lake, had my hot chocolate and am about to set off to unexplored territory.





Entering my third county of the day. There will be five in all.





Magnificent scenery!





A slight distraction at my lunch stop. Maid Marian is prepared for her next trip.





More gentle, but still fabulous scenery as I follow the River Dee to Llangollen.





Crossing over the River Dee for the last time this trip with a glimpse of Thomas Telford's Pontcysyllte Aquaduct as the backdrop.





Froncysylle is a much prettier place viewed from the canal than it appears when rushing through on the A5





One from Oswestry that didn't quite work but I'll include anyway: On the left we have Sweeney Todd's barbers, on the right the Little Pie Shop. Yes it's for real and no the businesses aren't connected (or so they claim ) Here's an article (with a better photo) about it in the local paper: http://www.shropshirestar.com/news/2015/07/29/oswestry-businesses-make-it-a-short-back-and-pies/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2015)

toffee said:


> Well today's ride should have happened two weeks ago but the weather was down to its normal summer standards.
> 
> Our longest ride to date was 62 miles earlier in the year. So today Mrs T and I set off to do our first imperial century
> 
> ...


 Well done!


----------



## SteveF (6 Sep 2015)

I've decided I don't like hills, the combination of me (old and overweight) and my hybrid (bit heavy) makes them, well hard!

On holiday in the Peak District and decided to take the bike, did a run out from Buxton to Monsal Head and back thankfully some of the route was on the Monsal Trail, which only has a slight incline..






The view from the Monsal Trail near Cresswell:





Crossing the river just before the climb up to Monsal Head:





And the view from Monsal Head back down to the bottom of the valley, bottom of the climb up!:





Couple of stats for the ride:
Distance: 33.6km (not exactly massive)
Elevation Gain: 543m
Max Speed: 59.2kph (fastest I've been on a cycle and believe me I was bleeding the speed off with the brakes!)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Sep 2015)

Heavy night last night. Lovely Wife & I drank way too much whilst playing 'Name that Tune' in drunken state and didn't get to bed untill 3am. Ended up getting up again at 5am and cooking bacon sandwiches that we ate outside in the dark - head felt a bit fuzzy but it was lovely! We live in middle of nowhere and it was pitch black and v.romantic. 

Went back to bed and got up again at 7.30am feeling like a bag of nails but happy that we are growing old disgracefully. 

Forced myself onto bike later in the morning and did this:

22.32 miles / av' speed 13.67 mph / ascent 1414' / max grade 11.1%.

We were supposed to be going for a long low-level walk this pm but have now decided that a couple of miles around fields will be just fine.

All in all a lovely ride on a lovely day in a lovely part of the world. V.happy.

RWGPS plot of Huffing/Puffing Ups and Whizzing Downs:


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/386205195































Forty one lovely miles.


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2015)

Which part of Cumbria Mr Spokeydokey?

Shaun


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Sep 2015)

Today was a ride With a difference as, for the first time, I went on a group run. During my regular pootles around the Kentish lanes, I often see groups of riders from Thanet R.C. who usually whip by me,casually talking about this and that, at obscene speeds!
You lot say," go out with a group, increase your speed" so I did!
As with all good things, I nearly messed it up before I started.! I had an 8 mile ride to the meeting point and I had done 4 of those when I remembered that I hadn't fitted netbook bag


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Sep 2015)

Continuation due to ineptitude!
What I didn't fit was my tool bag so, round I went, retrieved said bag and off again. This time I had to ride like a proper cyclist!! Arrived ok ,met a few people, was told that this morning's run was the "hilly" one and off we went.
If you cycle where I live, there are not too many places that are new but I did find new ways to get there! Coped pretty well with the flat bits but, whilst I has no problems with the climbs, was slower than most of the others! One chap, Andy, was particularly friendly and welcoming but he must have thought that I was an un-communicative sod and he was holding a normal conversation as I was wheezing up the hill out of Bridge!!
All ended up at the Adelaide Cafe at Worth,( @Hill Wimp country), cup of tea and a bun, then various routes home.
I did 65 miles and thoroughly enjoyed it. I shall go again!!


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2015)

Was supposed to be going out with my friend but higher powers held him back with domestic chores  so I went out solo.

The day was as good as it was forecast - lovely and sunny but with a bit of a breeze which was quite a bit stronger on the tops.

This was my first ride out with my shorter stem (110mm to 80mm) and everything felt good.

I did one of my usual loops but then fancied going a bit further as it was such a lovely day so did a quick 6 mile extra loop.

Just over 21 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/386081390

PS I need to remember to stop to take photos!


----------



## jayonabike (6 Sep 2015)

First ride today since April.
After I was diagnosed with C.O.P.D at the beginning of the year I was cycling less and less and fell out of love with cycling, to the point that after a ride on Easter monday I didn't ride for leisure at all through the summer. I ride to work every day but thats only 1 mile each way so doesn't really count.
My mates have been saying to me come out, you'll be fine, but the problem was I couldn't get my head around the fact I couldn't cycle the distances I was a year ago. The longer I was off the bike the more I thought whats the point, I knew I should go out but to get all my gear on for an hour or so on the bike and less than 20 miles wasn't worth it.
I don't know why but during the week I wanted to go out this weekend. I spoke to 1 of my mates (who was surprised!) and he said you choose the course/distance. I thought I wanted to do a few miles so if I headed out to Gt.Missenden and decided I've had enough the shortest route back would be a 30 odd mile round trip, and from there I know a few ways back with varying lengths of miles depending on how I was feeling.
When I woke this morning I said to my wife I'm not sure if I want to go. She replied if I didn't go today I'd probably never cycle again, so I dragged myself out of bed, jumped in the shower while the Mrs cooked me a fry up.
I took the best bike after giving it a thorough going over yesterday. After a few miles warm up I was going along at a good rate. I was surprised at the speed I was going. The hills were hard, but I new they would be due to my lungs. I put it in an easy gear and just spun watching my mates go off up the hill but catching them up once I'd reached the top. It's weird, I can't get much air into my lungs going up hill but as soon as I'm at the top I'm flying again. We stopped for coffee after 36 miles which was needed, decided which way to head back. Which ever way from Tring to Hemel you have a hill so I chose the short and steep option.
After the last hill it's fairly flat for the last 10 miles, the sun was out and do you know what? I was loving it. I felt like I could of carried on but decided not to. Didn't want to over do it.
I got home sunk a cold beer and I'm glad I went out today.

57 miles in 3hrs 35 mins and I hit 40mph coming down the other side of Longdown Hill (I love coming down there)


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2015)

I think your lungs are working better than mine . Congrats!

Shaun


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Sep 2015)

After yesterdays leisurely ride, something a bit more taxing was called for.

Out to Thorner, then Milner Lane and looped round to Bramham that way (much quieter roads, apart from when i had to stop and get on the verge to let a combine harvester heading the opposite way pass), then up to Wattlesyke and decided to drop down to Wetherby.
Remembering the appalling surface on NCN R665 from last time, I swung right over the river and again over the A1(M) and headed towards Walton on the road (much smoother), turning right again for the run down into Thorp Arch village and across the River Wharf and into Boston Spa. Headed east on the Tadcaster Road, taking the second turning to Toulston (signed for the Organic Farm Shop) and after enjoying some narrow country lanes came out onto the A659 for a short uphill run to Garner Lane where I turned left and crossed the A64 on the bridge.
Down to Stutton, then the single track road out to the A162 where I arrived at the junction just as another combine was passing with a seemingly never ending queue of cars behind it. Eventually a nice lady in a Fiesta let me across and it was up the hill towards Towton.
Coming back down the hill was quite an impressive peloton - was the Tour of Britain lost? 
As I arrived in Towton, another sizeable group of cyclists sped past in the opposite direction. Blimey, there are a lot of cyclists out today...
Past the battlefield site and down the hill it had always been my intention to go left through Saxton Village, but on approaching the junction the road was closed for...a cycling event! Presumably this one: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/135517/AlbaRosa-Saxton-Road-Race- 
Anyhow, I was waved past the waiting drivers and told I could head into the village once the race passed through any moment - and by heck did they whizz through!
Down into the village and I stopped by the church for a drink / bite to eat / take the sleeves off my jersey as the day had really warmed up:




As I was doing this, the race whizzed by again. Very impressive close up - not sure if I fancy riding at that sort of speed that close to so many other bikes though!
Anyhow, onwards and out of the village heading for Aberford and the road in front of me could have been in France, an absolutely gorgeous scene:




Before dropping onto the main road though the peloton approached again, meaning another hop onto the verge - these boys (and girls) were taking no prisoners and I was glad to be out of the way.
Free again and down onto the main road, where I received my only really close pass of the day - from another cyclist...as I headed towards Lotherton Hall and on to Aberford.
Through the village, up Cattle Lane and the drag up through Barwick in Elmet and onto Leeds Rd. Climbed the hill and then down to Scholes before heading down the hill (no head wind today!) and looping back round to home.

*33.39 miles in 2h 11m at an average of 15.3mph*, with 1392ft climbed.
Really pleased to get another metric half century (53.74 km) in after a week when I've not had much chance to get out on the bikes.
I feel good too, like I could have done a bit more if I'd had the time so it would be nice to try for an imperial half century before the winter arrives - lets hope the fine weather holds...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Sep 2015)

midlife said:


> Which part of Cumbria Mr Spokeydokey?
> 
> Shaun



@midlife 

North of Kendal.

Are you up here too?


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2015)

High Hesket. . Might move somewhere a bit more quiet when I retire, I was walking around Croglin area yesterday and that sems just about right.

Shaun


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2015)

@toffee did you ride through Fringford?

@Gravity Aided i too am reading your blog. Very good it is.

@Rickshaw Phil . Brilliant ride and report. Chapeau!

@jayonabike welcome back, keep riding.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Sep 2015)

It's our wedding anniversary today, so, ever the romantic, I decided to bugger off on a solo ride all afternoon 

Just 16 miles around Wicken Fen, my usual haunt. I tend to combine these rides with a little bird watching, so speed is not a consideration. Averaged probably about 7mph! A beautiful day here, with the sky a very unusual blue colour- too nice to rush.







A quiet lane on the Lodes Way.






Ash dieback is getting more noticeable hereabouts now. Almost all the young ash trees along this stretch of path have either died or will be gone probably next year.






A nice quiet track at Wicken.






And another! I don't do roads if I can possibly avoid them.

I kept bumping into folks I know which is always great, though meant I was a little late getting home. Cooking Mrs G a nice roast dinner shortly to hopefully make up for it!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Sep 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Continuation due to ineptitude!
> What I didn't fit was my tool bag so, round I went, retrieved said bag and off again. This time I had to ride like a proper cyclist!! Arrived ok ,met a few people, was told that this morning's run was the "hilly" one and off we went.
> If you cycle where I live, there are not too many places that are new but I did find new ways to get there! Coped pretty well with the flat bits but, whilst I has no problems with the climbs, was slower than most of the others! One chap, Andy, was particularly friendly and welcoming but he must have thought that I was an un-communicative sod and he was holding a normal conversation as I was wheezing up the hill out of Bridge!!
> All ended up at the Adelaide Cafe at Worth,( @Hill Wimp country), cup of tea and a bun, then various routes home.
> I did 65 miles and thoroughly enjoyed it. I shall go again!!


I'm sure your peloton will pass me soon enough. I see Thanet RC around my lanes every weekend. 

I shall just shout out "Hertz" next time i see them and see who falls off


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm sure your peloton will pass me soon enough. I see Thanet RC around my lanes every weekend.
> 
> I shall just shout out "Hertz" next time i see them and see who falls off


I shall think that your calling for a hire car!!


----------



## gavgav (6 Sep 2015)

Cricket today was yet again rather annoyingly cancelled, late yesterday, due to our pudding of a pitch, this after i'd come back from Dad's caravan on Saturday evening in time to play . However, every cloud has a silver lining, because it was a glorious day here in Shropshire and it meant I was able to get in my longest ride of the year so far. It was pleasantly warm and but there was a nagging West/North Westerly breeze that took the edge off the temperature and made it hard going at times, mainly in the second half of the ride.

I began by following the cycle paths to Harlescott, before joining the old canal path for a short section and then breezed along to Upton Magna, with the wind behind me, passing a horse drawn cart coming the other way! I then bumped my way through Upton Forge, including a "moment" on the muddy bit, pausing to take this picture of the River.





I then headed for Wroxeter, around the NCN route and out onto the busier road to Cressage, before climbing up Shore Lane (pausing to avoid a Combine Harvester) and to Harnage Grange. I dropped down through the Ford, which wasn't as deep as I thought it might have been with all the recent rain, before the steep climb up Kenley Bank and a stop for lunch at the top. Nice sat in the sun, but spent most of the time fending off ruddy Wasps !

*My trusty steed at the lunch stop* 





After departing from Kenley I was riding through a carpet of branches and leaves from the trees, which must have been caused by something very tall having been through recently. There were a couple of sections where it had brought down big branches that were still part hanging and making it tricky for traffic coming through. Ok for a bike though 





I followed the lumpy section to Church Preen and then, just after turning off at Easthope, I rounded a corner only to come face to face with a Cow in the Road!! I am not very trusting of these animals, due to an incident when I was 7 yrs old, and so I stopped. The Cow was looking a bit unhappy and a bit of a Mexican stand off occurred, with a car joining the scene as well. I backed off into a driveway and was just contemplating doubling back to the nearby farm to try and find some assistance, when a lady came round the corner with a dog. I asked if she had lost a Cow and indeed she had!! I pointed her in the direction of it and she sent the dog off to bring it back, with the dog proceeding to stop on the verge and do it's business about half way between us and the cow, so the cow ran further away . The lady and I had some friendly chatter before eventually the dog rounded the Cow up and started to entice it back towards us, but veering off into someone's garden . By now the lady was rather stressed but she suggested it was best for me to leave the scene in case the Cow took a disliking to me on it's way past. That was a 1st on a ride for me.

I continued onto some new territory towards Gretton, missing a squirrel by inches as it leapt out of the hedge across my path  and then climbed up from Cardington to the Enchmarsh junction. Quite a pull up here but gorgeous scenery.




I paused at the top of the climb, for a Banana, at the crossroads below.






I then began the descent down the Corkscrew/Folly Bank/Bufton's Bank (it has many names) which was great fun to begin with, if a little cold into the now stronger breeze, but I came up behind a tractor and trailer, half way down, and they were going much slower than me, so it slowed my descent considerably .

They eventually turned off and I continued on to Longnor, Ryton and up to dad's for a brief 20 minute chat. I then re-traced my steps to Ryton, before taking the Condover road, Lyons Lane to Betton Abbots and then home.

43.4 miles with 1737 ft of climbing and averaged 11.5mph. A thoroughly enjoyable ride


----------



## andytheflyer (6 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> September has come round so it's time for a new Century Challenge ride.
> 
> This time I wanted to do something a bit special before the dark mornings and evenings draw in too much so had a look at a route I'd intended to do earlier in the summer. The idea was to go to Lake Vyrnwy, then over the hills to Bala, northwards to Corwen then to Llangollen and onto the canal towpath to Chirk and finally back through Oswestry to Shrewsbury. I'd be riding to places I'd never cycled to before and all being well would have an new personal best mileage at the end.
> 
> ...



Well done! That's set me thinking - I'd have to truncate that route a bit, but I like the mid-Wales bit around Vrnwy and across to Bala and Llangollen. Maybe chuck the bike in the car and start from Chirk......

OT - decided that given the lovely day and the balance of the Brownie Point a/c we'd go for a walk rather than me model flying or out on the bike. Started at Norbury a few miles W of Church Stretton and went up Shropshire Way via Linley Hill and back via a circular route. Drove back via the pub at Wentnor (nice pint of Three Tuns) and Pulverbatch - that looks to be superb cycling country (on a sunny day anyway!). Must work out some routes in that area maybe from Bayston Hill.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Sep 2015)

midlife said:


> High Hesket. . Might move somewhere a bit more quiet when I retire, I was walking around Croglin area yesterday and that sems just about right.
> 
> Shaun



Ah ok - bit up from me then.

Nice up where you are.


----------



## gavgav (6 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> September has come round so it's time for a new Century Challenge ride.
> 
> This time I wanted to do something a bit special before the dark mornings and evenings draw in too much so had a look at a route I'd intended to do earlier in the summer. The idea was to go to Lake Vyrnwy, then over the hills to Bala, northwards to Corwen then to Llangollen and onto the canal towpath to Chirk and finally back through Oswestry to Shrewsbury. I'd be riding to places I'd never cycled to before and all being well would have an new personal best mileage at the end.
> 
> ...



Fantastic and many congratulations!!


----------



## gavgav (6 Sep 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Well done! That's set me thinking - I'd have to truncate that route a bit, but I like the mid-Wales bit around Vrnwy and across to Bala and Llangollen. Maybe chuck the bike in the car and start from Chirk......
> 
> OT - decided that given the lovely day and the balance of the Brownie Point a/c we'd go for a walk rather than me model flying or out on the bike. Started at Norbury a few miles W of Church Stretton and went up Shropshire Way via Linley Hill and back via a circular route. Drove back via the pub at Wentnor (nice pint of Three Tuns) and Pulverbatch - that looks to be superb cycling country (on a sunny day anyway!). Must work out some routes in that area maybe from Bayston Hill.


There is indeed some fabulous cycling around Pulverbatch and onto the Longmynd/Stiperstones, etc. South Shropshire really is lovely.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Sep 2015)

gavgav said:


> Cricket today was yet again rather annoyingly cancelled, late yesterday, due to our pudding of a pitch, this after i'd come back from Dad's caravan on Saturday evening in time to play . However, every cloud has a silver lining, because it was a glorious day here in Shropshire and it meant I was able to get in my longest ride of the year so far. It was pleasantly warm and but there was a nagging West/North Westerly breeze that took the edge off the temperature and made it hard going at times, mainly in the second half of the ride.
> 
> I began by following the cycle paths to Harlescott, before joining the old canal path for a short section and then breezed along to Upton Magna, with the wind behind me, passing a horse drawn cart coming the other way! I then bumped my way through Upton Forge, including a "moment" on the muddy bit, pausing to take this picture of the River.
> View attachment 102875
> ...


That looks glorious @gavgav.


----------



## gavgav (6 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> That looks glorious @gavgav.


It was a fabulous day, better than most of the Summer really!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Sep 2015)

Not my ride but was support driver(1of2) / mechanic / bottle carrier for my clubs Ulster 100mi TT riders. One sub 4hr (3:49) and the only female competing is now an Ulster Champion in her first year of competition.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2015)

jayonabike said:


> First ride today since April.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102858



Nice one Jay... great to see that your back out there... be ready bud... i'm coming up for ride....................


----------



## jayonabike (6 Sep 2015)

@ianrauk thanks mate. I was thinking that today it's about time we met up for a ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Sep 2015)

Fantastic ride @Rickshaw Phil 
I know the Tanat valley well from kayaking trips, but from a car.
One day I will do it on a bike!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2015)

September has come round so it's time for a new Century Challenge ride. (Cheers Phil)

I got out of the door at 7.15am this morning to beautiful blue skies. Lovely except it was brass monkeys out there, hovering at a chilly 5degs. I stuck to bib shorts and fingerless gloves but threw on the windcheater to keep the old body warm. I was thinking that I may regret my decision, but knew the day would get warmer so stuck with it. It didn't take long to warm up. I was on my way to Aylesford to meet @Trickedem of this parish. Fresh from his Paris/Brest/Paris ride.

The Pilgrims Way was looking beautiful in the early morning sun. Lovely (relatively) car free, rolling country lanes with great views.











@RedRider , recognise this place 





I met Tim on the old bridge at 25 miles in and was now very nicely warmed up. As I said last week, cycling has really taken off. Once again losing count of the amount of cyclists seen this morning. It really is a brilliant this to see and to be a part of this great hobby.

From Aylesford we had a few ups and down following the Pilgrims Way, hitting the beast that is Hollingbourne Hill. One of those hills that gives you a false sense of hill climbing security. Throw it in the low gears and spin up. All very good until you see the false summit, it turns round a bend and it ramps up. Both myself and Tim got personal bests on the hill today. Mine because I was slowly catching up another cyclist ascending. I was a few bike lengths behind him when I gave a little cough to let him know I was there.. that was it.. he put his foot down.. so I had to too... didn't catch him though. But at the top did see him resting up . Fair play to him.

Tim reaching the summit.





From Hollingbourne Hill it was a lovely roll down through the small villages of Kent all the way to Faversham. Great to be just rolling along, chatting side by side along the lanes, only interrupted by one of the widest pieces of farm machinery I have ever seen. Both of us having to dismount and move to the side to let the big wheeled beast pass.

It didn't take long to get to Faversham, where we were greeted by hundreds of people attending the yearly Faversham Hop Festival. Lot's of CAMRA types wandering around silver pewter beer jugs in hand and Morris dancers banging sticks and jingly jangling....










Huge 'Bubble' breakie was had at the brilliant Swan Cafe...whilst watching all the twirly whirly bing bang bingabong stuff above..

The return was the classic FNRttC route, but in reverse. A lovely ride of more rolling, traffic free lanes. Except not so traffic free. For some reason the lanes resembled the M25 at times. Finding out from another 2 wheeler, but of the engined kind that there had been a major accident on one of the major roads nearby. Causing gawd knows how many cars to rat run the lanes. A cheeky headwind also tried it's best to make thing's just that little bit harder for us too.

Never mind. We finally got to the Medway towns with Tim taking us on a little detour along the River Medway.





On to Rochester, where I left Tim as he was near to home.





From Rochester it was a well rode route I had done many times before. Over the Medway Bridge to Cuxton with a lovely, long, flying downhill. Then through the lovely Cuxton valley, through various small Kent villages and towns. Luddeston, Sole Street, Meopham, Horton Kirby..I could have cut the ride here and headed back home but it meant not getting the 100 miles for day, so did an about turn and decided to climb up to Brands Hatch and head for the Knatts Valley. As someone mentioned in a previous post, it's a cyclists secret. A 4 mile flat/slightly downhill ride through a lovely valley. It sure helped get the average up after the long climb to reach it. Through the pretty village of Eynsford and another long drag/climb to Crockenhill and Shoreham and I was left with another fantastic downhill stretch to home. Fantastic.

So Septembers century a month challenge ride done. 105 glorious miles.
Century # 22 for the year, 156 over all, and the 58th month in a row with a century ride.


----------



## Spartak (6 Sep 2015)

First round of the Ridley Western League this morning at Bradford on Avon - a new course with the event being part of their cycling festival weekend. 

Nearly 100 riders took part in excellent conditions - sunny windless morning. 

Lots of youngsters taking part in the Juniors race as well. 






..... more info to follow once results are posted !


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2015)

96 F
36C
Winds S 12
36% relative humidity
30.05 barometer
Rode to the end of the block after mass, lawn care, some garage cleaning, and fettling of Gravity bicycle, just testing the ride. May get out earlier tomorrow, and go somewhere on a bicycle for a change. Recent weather has been too hot , but a sea change is coming.


----------



## Spartak (6 Sep 2015)

Spartak said:


> First round of the Ridley Western League this morning at Bradford on Avon - a new course with the event being part of their cycling festival weekend.
> 
> Nearly 100 riders took part in excellent conditions - sunny windless morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Sep 2015)

My first race tonight. Pair of 'yoofs', one on a BMX, who asked for a race. He seemed surprised to know we were doing 12mph and he topped out at 17mph before we called it quits and parted company with a suitably hip call of 'laters'


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> September has come round so it's time for a new Century Challenge ride.
> 
> This time I wanted to do something a bit special before the dark mornings and evenings draw in too much so had a look at a route I'd intended to do earlier in the summer. The idea was to go to Lake Vyrnwy, then over the hills to Bala, northwards to Corwen then to Llangollen and onto the canal towpath to Chirk and finally back through Oswestry to Shrewsbury. I'd be riding to places I'd never cycled to before and all being well would have an new personal best mileage at the end.
> 
> ...


Chapeau to that.    I cannot conceive riding that far. Jesus wept...!


----------



## Mike_P (6 Sep 2015)

Jammed chain and broken zip on saddle bag were not a good start todays ride. After yesterdays PRs decided to tackle the other Clint Bank, from Hampsthwaite, and a PR again achieved by Frooming it uphill in what seemed like far too a low a gear at times. Not the easiest to photo as it starts around a bend which means its not one that you can take much of a run it.




From the Strava top of the climb, I continued uphill following the now joined NCN67 northwards, eventually it drops down towards Shaw Mills where on the approaching descent a road appears to go straight uphill out of the roofs of a terrace further down the road.




Yes that's the way ahead and to make it that bit more difficult is approached immediately round a sharp ninety degree bend. Further on the crossroads is reached of the direct road from Ripley. I headed north to NCN688 but instead of following that eastwards to Fountains Abbey headed westwards. Primarily uphill the toil pays off with Brimham Rocks being reached, managed by the National Trust most of these " weird and wonderful natural rock formations" are out of sight from the road but not all.




Heading down hill the Nidd was crossed by Hartwith Toll Bridge, free for cyclists




From there I made use of one of the lanes first cycled down yesterday to cycle uphill out of Nidderdale, strange how they always seem to go uphill far more than they go downhill. Whether my fast easterly dash homewards broke any PR I will never know as I had managed to stop Strava recording half way around the ride. 28.5miles and 2343ft climbed.


----------



## theloafer (6 Sep 2015)

well after last weeks ride to son #1 when I blacked out ... had to go get my helmet and bottle that I left all was well today though...even came back the scenic route  got 22 miles better than the last time https://www.strava.com/activities/386522448


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Sep 2015)

Did a repeat of a loop from the other week for no other reason than, at the time, my GPS went tits up on quite an important bit. Today the tech didn't fight back and I did a nice 47 miles (give or take) with 2,500 ft of climbing (or thereabouts). Even the silly cow cyclist on the Sustrans path who nearly went into me head-on because (by her own admission) wasn't looking where she was going didn't spoil the fun. Lovely!

https://www.strava.com/activities/386089242


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2015)

Having not had the chance to get a decent ride for ages, well, a couple of weeks, I was planning to meet up with a mate at 10:00 this morning for pedal.
He txt me at 08:00 that he couldn't make it as he wasn't feeling well.
Not to be deterred, and in lovely sunshine, I set out on my own on the route we'd planned to ride.
Once I'd got to the other side of town via the Washlands cycle path and Brackmills industry, I got onto a little used bridleway under the A45 and across to golf course to a lake that seems to have no name.






Once around that, I popped out into the back end of Delapre Abbey. Unbeknownst to me, No1 daughter and the grand-kids were there cheering on some friends on a charity run.
Never mind, I was aiming for the canal banks alongside the Grand Union and the Rothersthorpe flight of 12 or 13 locks. It's quite impressive, and seemingly not well known.






This is one of the first bits with the M1 motorway on the arch above. (How much do we miss as we zoom up and down the motorways!?!)






Further up, there are several such bridges. Fairly pointless now, but well preserved for historical reasons, happily. One day I might see if I can lower one just to ride over it 

After being on the canal banks for several miles I thought I was getting a bit off track and turned a sharp left onto some tarmac towards Gayton and Blisworth, thence onwards to Courteenhall and a bridleway towards Roade that I'd not ridden before. I did have to use a footpath for half a mile to get to where I needed to be, but as it was alongside a field, I thought I'd risk it...






I'm glad I did as this magnificent specimen of fungusness was spotted. A good 9" tall, and probably best not eaten! (not a clue what it is!)






Back on bridleways towards Salcey, and tracks I know well, I saw a different angle on the wind turbines than usual.
Once into Salcey Forest, I steered clear of the main trails and found some of the muddier patches from the recent inclement weather but only for a mile or so luckily.. Some riding down the sides of the fields towards home cleaned most of it off, leaving less to hose away when I got home.

With a few more miles through Cogenhoe and Billing, I was home on just over 41 miles.

Smashing day out, all in all, even if it was on my own..

https://www.strava.com/activities/386125249


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm glad I did as this magnificent specimen of fungusness was spotted. A good 9" tall, and probably best not eaten! (not a clue what it is!)


Caprinus Comatus, or Lawyer's Wig/Shaggy Inkcap, perhaps?http://www.first-nature.com/fungi/coprinus-comatus.php


----------



## Saluki (7 Sep 2015)

Cake ride today. 23 and a bit miles along the Marriotts Way to Whitwell station and back. Over 2 hours but we didn't care as it was a gorgeous evening so we enjoyed the scenery and the changing evening light.
First ride for a week


----------



## jnrmczip (7 Sep 2015)

Broke my first 100 miles actually done another 6 miles to the start point but never bothered recording that. It's an amazing feeling anyone who hasn't tyred it yet and planning to don't worry its just like 30/40/50 you enjoy it just the same just remember to eat and drink.


----------



## sgl5gjr (7 Sep 2015)

Just a 16 mile yesterday.... was 10 c when I left home at 10:30....so cooler weather kit on and not much of enthusiasm to get out there.....so I decided to extend one of my winter short routes to see the difference and the added miles..... works for me..... and I'm going to ride again later today around midday


----------



## Cush (7 Sep 2015)

midlife said:


> High Hesket. . Might move somewhere a bit more quiet when I retire, I was walking around Croglin area yesterday and that sems just about right.
> 
> Shaun


Oh no. Not another refuge from the A6 wanting sanctuary!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Caprinus Comatus, or Lawyer's Wig/Shaggy Inkcap, perhaps?http://www.first-nature.com/fungi/coprinus-comatus.php


Thanks for that. It looks similar in ways. I haven't had the chance to I'd it yet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2015)

Clear blue Copenhagen sky this morning meant my fingers were numb by the time I got down the slope from Fisktorvet to Halmtorvet.

Brrrr. Autumn has arrived.


----------



## Gareth C (7 Sep 2015)

*Marlow Red Kite Ride* (sorry for the lack of photos...)

Last sportive of the year, but what a great one. Just back from a week away in Holland (where we’d actually ridden a couple of times on Dutch BSOs), and I had the long drive south to Marlow. It was arranged by colleagues Neal, Brian and Richard.

The morning started cold, with 4*°*C registering on the car temperature gauge. I put away thoughts of toughing it out and got the gillet and arm-warmers out. The ride starts at Marlow cricket club and despite the chill, finding a spot in the sun to hang out and drink the (free) coffee was great.

Once on the road we quickly left Marlow and headed out for the ride up to Christmas Common. This was a regular when I used to live down there, so I knew what to expect. What was different was normally on the climb I’d have ridden over from Windsor, so this time it was on fresh legs. About a mile in there was a big bang from behind, and Richard had punctured, right on the narrow climb under the trees. We found him a patch of off-road ground, and teamwork fixed the puncture quickly. Back on the climb.

Frieth and Fingest pass quickly, and as we’re climbing, the chill is receding. I’d forgotten how beautiful it is around here. There is a BIG pull up to Turville Heath which has me pulling off gillet and arm-warmers while on the move, stowing them for the rest of the day. We eventually arrive at Christmas Common and have the new (to me) long fast descent to Watlington. The route turns north east to head under the M40 near the amazing chalk cutting to Stokenchurch. We have a different agenda though, so its north to Thame, and a little sinking feeling that we’re not going to be stopping for coffee and cake… However, the riding is gorgeous, with most of the lumps now gone, and just lovely undulating country riding. Wall-to-wall blue skies and sunshine. The only headwind is that we’re making by our movement: the bushes are absolutely still.

We cross south over the M40 and A40 before a climb upto Cuddesdon and our first feedstop half way around the 80 mile route. The food is excellent: scotch eggs, sausage rolls, pork pies together with the usual sweet stuff. Richard pumps his tyre upto “running pressure” and as we prepare to leave, Richard picks his bike up only for a bang and a hole appearing in the sidewall of his tyre; damaged by flint? The organisers quickly find him a new tyre, and while he makes another repair Neal says “more food?”

The descent out of Cuddesdon is great, and we know we’re now on the home leg. More nice riding south towards Reading, but first we have the big climb back onto the Chilterns at Cookney Green. I manage a cheeky rest by helping a Dutch guy with a broken chain, but while we get him going, he clearly doesn’t place any importance on chain cleaning, and my hands are black. Not far to the next feed station, and they have a toilet with soap, water and paper towels, so I scrub and scrub some more.

Riding along the tops of the Chilterns we pass through Nettlebed and descend to Sonning. Due to the amount of rain recently, the planned ford at Twyford is off the agenda, and in place we have a long flat slog along the A4. I’m on the front of our group and feeling it. Only later does Brian tell me he was struggling to hang on the back. I think we were all tired at this point, and unanimously agreed later that 80 miles was “the right distance.”

As we approach Maidenhead, we’re back on home ground at Pinkney’s Green. Not for the first time today there is a cricket match in progress. We make the final climb of the day up Winter Hill road, but we know this is climbing Winter Hill by its easiest approach. Then we have the fast and steep zig-zag descent into Marlow, across the beautiful bridge and left back to the cricket club to finish. It’s now 20*°*C and still amazing weather.





Many of the riders are hanging around, there is beer and bacon sandwiches on sale. However, for me, it is a short ride back to the car park, then a five hour drive back north.

A grand day out!


----------



## MiK1138 (7 Sep 2015)

Sunday 7/9 Pedal for Scotland 2015 Glasgow Green Glasgow to Murrayfield Stadium Edinburgh there and back with @jnrmczip , my first Imperial(and Metric for that matter) Ton, Bleddy tremendous weather, a good group of cyclist. I wont lie i felt like wrapping it about 70m but had looked forward to it for weeks and the guys and gal i was cycling with where great encouragment. 8 oclock last night i hated my bike today i want to go for a nice run coz the weather is lovely again

https://www.strava.com/activities/386518446


----------



## gbb (7 Sep 2015)

No big deal in effort or mileage but yesterday afternoon, finished work, home, Sunday lunch then out on the bike in lovely sunshine and only mild breeze. 19 miles, taking it steady as needed, pushing when i wanted to. Nothing noteworthy seen, just a real real nice ride out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Thanks for that. It looks similar in ways. I haven't had the chance to I'd it yet.


Provided an introduction to British Fungi. Looks much like our Pheasant Back mushroom, which grows on trees. I sometimes see them when seeking Morels. Pheasant Back mushrooms are edible, just not as good as Morels.


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Sep 2015)

*Bealach Mor: 5th September 2015. 125 miles. ~9,500 feet*

*Strava links: *Main ride | Achnasheen to Garve

The morning had dawned clear and cold, with a crispness that hinted at the end of summer, when I set off from my hotel in Kyle of Lochalsh to catch the first train of the day, and it was a chilly morning that met me in Wester Ross with the wind in the west, when I disembarked the train at Achnasheen.

The week before I had solo ridden the Highland Perthshire Challenge, so I knew before I started that I had no climbing legs with me at all, and with ~9500 feet of elevation gain being the order of the day, I knew that I was going to be struggling.

I headed into the wind for the event start in Kinlochewe, met up with my work colleague and some of his clubmates at the event HQ and then met @tug benson at the start line.
Jamie ( @tug benson ) and I set off in the first group and had a good natter on the Cat 3 climb straight out of Kinlochewe, as a decent-sized peloton formed around us.

With the summit crest in sight, I gave my sprinting legs a kick, took a turn at the front, and only on looking back did I realise that I'd dropped the group.
I therefore claim my KOM points as I was the very first* person on the day over it 

Hitting 44.7mph over the crest and down the other side, two other lads jumped off the front of the group and drafted me for a bit before jumping me in turn. Unfortunately, I couldn't hold their wheels and had to ease up, letting the pack catch up before hopping back onto the tail of the group.

I took another couple of turns at the front (as I'm not very confident riding in a group) until the turnoff at Achnasheen, but shortly after that when I fell back to recover I got dropped  - and just before the two escapees were reeled in!

A similar thing happened with the second big group on the road when it caught me, I couldn't hold a wheel for long enough to stay on.

I was still doing reasonably well (albeit ploughing a lonely furrow) until Lochcarron where a roadside supporter took this photo of me:






On the climb out of Lochcarron I tried to use my climbing legs and was painfuly reminded that they weren't there and I backslid badly as rider after rider spun past me.

The turnoff at Tornapress that signals the start of the infamous Bealach na Ba climb appeared long before I was psychologically ready for the climb, and even in my bottom gear on the gentler lower slopes (7%) I could scarcely turn the pedals.
I was ~4mph down when compared to April's effort on the same climb and that's long before the steep part (where, yes, I had to stop a couple of times )

I wasn't at all out of breath, I wasn't tired, my heart rate wasn't elevated, I simply couldn't put forth any effort, and I have no idea why.
I think I'm going to have to speak to someone about it, because it's a really disheartening thing to happen.

I had a horrible time on the climb, being unable to get my HR up or maintain my core temperature, the cold wind exacted a toll, to the point that when I arrived at the summit pallid and shaken, the volunteer marshals were very concerned about me and suggested that I sit in the van, drink some hot water and consider abandoning the ride rather than risking the descent while shoogly (which I didn't, because I'm an impetuous fool and a veritable God of Descending.)
Thankfully I recovered on the descent and after snaffling some food and painkillers at the food stop, I headed off onto the coast road.

The 37 (THIRTY SEVEN) climbs on the coast road didn't feel as hard as they did in April, but I think that's because I knew what was involved and could use my sprinting legs to blast up some of them before gravity realised what I was doing, although there were several that I had to crawl up in bottom gear.

From Shieldaig back to Kinlochewe was relatively easy compared to what had come before, although on the final valley drag from Torridon up to Kinlochewe there was another rider who put in a good effort to reel me in. He overtook me just a couple of miles from the finish and made it clear that he'd like nothing more than to beat me to the finish line.**

Crossing the line I encountered Jamie (who had effortlessly spun past me on the Bealach) in the food station and as we swapped battle stories, I ate my way back to life, before setting off on the 9 mile climb to catch the train at Achnasheen - I was considerably slower up that Cat 3 than I had been the first time I'd done the climb that morning!

Arriving at Achnasheen train station an hour earlier than the train and being eaten alive by midges, I decided to ride the 16 miles extra to the next station in Garve, as it was mostly downhill and with a tailwind I was able to get a good hoof on!

Sadly I didn't take any photos during the day because it really wasn't that kind of ride.





* and last, if you include the ride home after the event
** He failed, by about 5 seconds. Sprinting legs were all I had with me and I put them to good use!


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Sep 2015)

Day late again but a little pootle along route 11 to Wicken and back yesterday,with a little stop at the Maids Head for a pint Of Woodfordes Nelsons Revenge.Went with the better half on her Raleigh mtb so no Strava records today(some 3rd bests though due to it only being the third time I'd gone along that route);was a nice afternoon for it though being sunny but not too hot.
Been suffering with the snuffles/man-flu and felt weary when we got back so don't think I'll be doing much this week.
Think the other half has the bug though as she was searching e-bay for bikes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/386330893


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2015)

Got the week off work so decided to go do my September imperial century, As usual I didn't plan a route so ended up doing a fair bit of my commuting route - I always end up on the commute route if I don't plan the route, must just be auto pilot.

Anyway I digress. I set off at 7am in brilliant sunshine but it was a bit cold so wooly gloves on over the fingerless and the windstopper over the ss jersey, still warm enough for shorts though. Hardly any wind which was a bonus.

I've a new triangle frame bag for the bike and it is a bit big, which means I can only get one bottle cage on the bike, so rather than taking my usual two 750ml bottles I only had one. At 57 miles I stopped and bought a can of coke and a 500ml bottle of water, put them in my back pockets and promptly forgot about them.

On my commutes home from work on Wednesday nights I see people doing a 10mile TT, so I thought I would have a go at it when I got there. I arrived at 66 miles so no surprise I am right near the bottom of the Strava leaderboard! Though I did do it in 32 minutes, which I was chuffed with as I work out all my rides at 15mph and this was 18.5mph. The Strava leader is 17:31!

At 80 miles I decided to stop and have a double decker and drink the coke that I had carried for just over 20 miles. Stopped on the village green in Bitteswell, and unusually for me I decided to take a couple of snaps.











As I sat there I decided I would head back to Leicester and go into the city centre and take a few snaps for the cycling photo challenge. I'd worked out I would hit 100 miles by the time I hit the city centre.

Was on 102 miles when I got to the football ground, then toured around the city snapping the rugby ground, cricket ground and racecourse:





















By the time I got home I had done 109.5 miles and was very pleased to see I had an average moving time of 16.9mph

When I got in the house I took the bottle of water out of my back pocket and drank it, was a tad warm after being carried for over 50 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/386891856


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Sep 2015)

I took the road bike out for the first time in over 7 weeks today. I've been riding my hybrid in the week too and from work, and the weekends have been cold, wet, windy or busy. 

I'm off this work week so took advantage of the settled (but cool) weather and got the thing dusted off. I was only planning on doing my usual loop down to Calthwaite across to Hutton End then run back home. However when I got to Hutton End it was so nice I decided to cut over to Skelton, Ellonby and Lamonby before returning via Sowerby Row and Raughton Head.

I stopped for a quick breather after 23½ miles, at my usual place (Raughton Head) and took the obligatory photo






After 5 mins sat down I was starting to get a bit cool so I pressed on via Buckabank and Unthank, then cut over to Burthwaite for the last leg home. 33miles.

Here's a map...


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Sep 2015)

Fantastic @Edwardoka !

A day off for me today so I went for a ride. Not far from home I crossed over the top of the A428, a smug smile on my face as the commuters went by...





I turned for Knapwell in the chilly morning sun, thicker socks would have been good!
Through Elsworth and over the hill, but being careful as there were plenty of tear arsing commuters about. Across the A1198 and toward Graveley, but today I turned off up the dead end to Papworth St Agnes, I can now say I've been! The tower on the church was clad in scaffold but this end was as intended





Over the 428 at Croxton and down to Great Gransden before turning off to Waresley and Gamlingay. Coming down Hatley hill I just reached over 42mph, a car held back for me, luckily!
The next bit of road was a bit iffy, a fast B road down to eyeworth, I wasn't enjoying it at all, so the first sign for Ashwell was taken. I had a Belgian bun and a brew.

The church tower hiding....





The Ashwell village museum was well worth a picture, as you don't see many like this building-





I was heading north for a bit now with a bit of NE thrown in until I reached Great Shelford. I then made my way to Barton, then Haslingfield up over Barrington hill with 70 miles in my little hairy legs!
I stopped at Wimpole for a baguette and an Earl Grey (the diet of champions). I felt very young as the pensioners are out in force now the schools have gone back!
At the end of the drive way the cattle were up and about. daddy cow looking mean and muscly





The younger family members were quite happy to eat bicycles and lick cyclists legs






In the next paddock the shire horses were having some lessons in horse stuff






Out on the A1198 I had a ridiculous close pass from an Arla foods lorry, I'll be in touch.....
Out around the Gransdens, but never crossing my earlier path. I gave myself the treat of Long Road in Comberton, a yucky double hill with added head wind!
Down through Madingley village and around to Dry Drayton and back through to Hardwick. A quick shower then watch the end of the ToB, not a bad way to spend a Monday. 101 and a bit miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/386894945


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Sep 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> *Bealach Mor: 5th September 2015. 125 miles. ~9,500 feet*
> 
> *Strava links: *Main ride | Achnasheen to Garve
> 
> ...


Cracking write up @Edwardoka. Hope you are feeling a bit more refreshed today.


----------



## andytheflyer (7 Sep 2015)

Simple ride again today - Wem Town Hall cafe for tea and cake. Was introduced to (not carrot cake but......wait for it......)











Chocolate and beetroot. I kid you not. But since life's short, and I don't like carrot cake much, I gave it a go. Was it significant that no-one else had tried it - mine was the first slice? Anyway, tea was required as I'd left my bottle of squash at home. And you can't have tea on its own, can you? S'not right.

Well, they told me that there was beetroot in it - but you really could not tell. Tasted like a very chocolatey chocolate cake to me. Very nice too.

31 very sunny, very pleasant and fairly flat Shropshire lanes miles. The warm-up for something much more ambitious later in the week.


----------



## i hate hills (7 Sep 2015)

After getting woke up early with lawnmowers ( on nights ) i got out and managed a wee 4 miler in the lovely afternoon sun which calmed me down enough to say to one grass cutter as i passed " great day for it "............


----------



## robjh (7 Sep 2015)

My ride _today_ was a mere 1.8 miles, crossing the Mawddach Estuary by the Barmouth bridge at 6.20 this morning, in the half-light before the sun had risen to light up the mountain tops. It was an inspiring start to the day. I then joined the first train of the day for the four-hour journey to Birmingham.

It was the last stage in a weekend ride through Mid and parts of North Wales, starting at Wolverhampton on Friday afternoon. I hadn’t ridden the loaded tourer for a while – with the weight and the hills it is a different game from my usual ride and I soon realised I would have to cut back my planned mileage for the next 3 days.

On day 1 I only got as far as Ludlow, about 40 miles, and laid out my bivi on Whitcliffe Common, a wooded hillside overlooking Ludlow castle. I probably surprised one or two late dog-walkers but had a comfortable night.

Shropshire - Clee Hill ; Ludlow from Whitcliffe Common








It rained for about 2 hours on Saturday morning. I took the hilliest route possible to Knighton, where I stopped for a full breakfast and chatted to two other sometime cyclists. Not a Welsh person in the café, only English and South African escapees and Australian tourists, but the best breakfast I’ve had for a long time.
I took minor roads to Llanidloes. Mid-Wales is in some ways better cycling country than North Wales as it has a huge web of tiny roads, which are often exquisitely beautiful but excruciatingly steep. It is lovely countryside, with astonishingly vivid greens – I sometimes felt like I was in a photograph with the saturation turned right up.

Mid-Wales scenery







Continuing north, I got to Dinas Mawddwy at 7 o’clock, and slogged very slowly up to the Bwlch Oerddrws pass on the A470, where I knew of a good camping spot, behind a wall and away from the road. It was a cold night but with amazing stars, although I saw less and less of them as I pulled the sleeping bag ever tighter around me.

Bwlch Oerddrws at sunset ; View from my campsite in the morning







On Sunday I did 94 miles in a kind of strange S-shape, to finish at Barmouth in the evening. I rode first past Talyllyn lake down to the coast road near Llwyngwril, for the magnificent cliff route down to Fairbourne. I took a particularly steep lane into the hills past Kings Youth hostel, then coasted into Dolgellau from the Cadair Idris road.

Cadair Idris ; Talyllyn







I followed the A494 up to Bala and another café stop, then turned NW on the minor road to the south of Llyn Celyn reservoir, and under the looming bulk of Arenig Fawr. From there on it all went more quickly. I zoomed down through Cwm Prysor to Trawsfynydd, then the A470 southwards with the outline of the Rhinogs away over moorland on my right. I reached Barmouth just after sunset, and had some fish and chips before heading over Barmouth bridge to another bivi spot for the night.

Barmouth bridge




and yours truly


----------



## BSRU (7 Sep 2015)

A good rapid afternoon squirt around south Wiltshire, 68km with 800m of going up, felt very good all the way round.
Nice and warm when I left, bright sunshine and fairly quiet roads.
Back to summer gear today after donning some winter gear to survive the +4 early morning ride yesterday.






Started recovering with some scotch pancakes and a big fresh cream Belgian chocolate éclair, while watching the end of today's Vuelta stage, some real tough climbs, unlike the pimples I ride up.


----------



## robjh (7 Sep 2015)

A map of the ride a couple of postings above.
I did 219 miles in all - approximately 43 on day 1, 80 on day 2, 94 on day 3 and 2 on day 4 (this morning).




Usefully colour-coded for each day of the ride!


----------



## sanddancer (7 Sep 2015)

I had a great ride today.
Only a short one of about 15 mile this evening but on the way back I held the gates open for another cyclist.
We started chatting and I learned he is in a local club.
really nice bloke and what a buzz when he wound it up for a strava segment and I tried to keep up 
I think I should give this club a ring and give it a go


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Sep 2015)

Just a random pic, but someone's in for a surprise when they get home from the commute tonight


----------



## Nomadski (8 Sep 2015)

After not riding since 7th August, I've been out twice in 3 days, primarily as we have flat viewings for selling and I needed to clear orf!

The first was a welcoming flat ride into the city, through Wandsworth then around Richmond Park and back. En route we went over Blackfriars bridge (rather than Southwark) to check out the under construction new cycle lane being built along the embankment to Parliament.

I have to say it's a massive improvment over the normal CS "Blue Lanes of Doom" as they are fully segragated from the road. Me and Matt did manage to ride on a small section already completed prior to the end.

Happy





Pedestrians will still need to be looked out for





Better put the phone away!





At Richmond Park we did what we had talked about doing for ages - we swapped bikes! Found my shifting was worse, Matt's seat was probably too high, my bike rolled faster down slopes, and Matt's bike was comfier over bumps!

https://www.strava.com/activities/385344710

I also had to clear out this afternoon, so went out for a hillier venture through Carshalton, up How Lane and along to Box Hill and back.

It was noticeable cooler on these two days, but it's my kind of weather. No sweat dripping down my northern scalp, no blinding heat on my face...just cool air telling you your not pedalling quick enough!

The road in the distance is the Headley road that quickly grinds upwards which people who did RideLondon will remember I'm sure.





Lodgebottom Road...hehe bottom.





The very lovely Headley Lane that Lodgebottom (hehe) turns into





Going to miss Box Hill





The obligatory shot at the top





Got a nice bunch of PB's up a well worn route, and got some nice comments about the overpriced (but I have to say exceptionally good quality, very light & nice fitting) blue Strava jersey I wore too!

https://www.strava.com/activities/387081558


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2015)

7 miles this day, still hot, but improving. Heat haze going by mid morning, as was I , day off for American Labor Day. Many riders were out there with me. Then home, and washed up to take Mrs. GA and Niece to a nice lunch out.



87F
Winds S12
67% relative humidity
30.04 barometer


----------



## i hate hills (8 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> My ride _today_ was a mere 1.8 miles, crossing the Mawddach Estuary by the Barmouth bridge at 6.20 this morning, in the half-light before the sun had risen to light up the mountain tops. It was an inspiring start to the day. I then joined the first train of the day for the four-hour journey to Birmingham.
> 
> It was the last stage in a weekend ride through Mid and parts of North Wales, starting at Wolverhampton on Friday afternoon. I hadn’t ridden the loaded tourer for a while – with the weight and the hills it is a different game from my usual ride and I soon realised I would have to cut back my planned mileage for the next 3 days.
> 
> ...


Stunning scenery , great photos.


----------



## robjh (8 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 102933
> 
> 
> I'm glad I did as this magnificent specimen of fungusness was spotted. A good 9" tall, and probably best not eaten! (not a clue what it is!)





Gravity Aided said:


> Caprinus Comatus, or Lawyer's Wig/Shaggy Inkcap, perhaps?http://www.first-nature.com/fungi/coprinus-comatus.php



Yes definitely a shaggy ink-cap. Very good to eat when young but the one in the picture is past its best, and starting to disintegrate into inky goo.


----------



## robjh (8 Sep 2015)

i hate hills said:


> Stunning scenery , great photos.


 Thanks. For many years I've tried to get away to Wales at least once in the summer for either hiking or biking. I missed it last year and was getting withdrawal symptoms, but I got my fill again this weekend!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> Yes definitely a shaggy ink-cap. Very good to eat when young but the one in the picture is past its best, and starting to disintegrate into inky goo.


Cheers.. I don't eat anything I'm not certain of though. Indentification can be a bit of a minefield, can't it..


----------



## robjh (8 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Cheers.. I don't eat anything I'm not certain of though. Indentification can be a bit of a minefield, can't it..


 Indeed it can. Luckily the shaggy ink-cap is one of the most distinctive mushrooms you'll find. In any case, I'm not recommending anyone to try anything they're unsure of, but I personally am looking forward to finding a few of these this autumn.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Sep 2015)

Nomadski said:


> and got some nice comments about the overpriced (but I have to say exceptionally good quality, very light & nice fitting) blue Strava jersey I wore too!



Been tempted a couple of times with one of those but have been put off by the combined cost and postage;did you get done for import dutyat all?

I did get the Classics challenge bidons though;one's kept as a sort of trophy and the other's being used.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Sep 2015)

Got to ride home from the office in the dark last night for the first time on this gig. Boy the streets here are empty after 20:00 on a Monday, the meat packing district felt like a ghost town. But it had an upside, I could hammer round the Fisktorvet 360 loop, and then nail the brakes to peel hard right and go flat out, hell for leather, down the bicycle snake and on over the Bryggebroen. Was probably going a little (far) too fast at the end of that one where one has to turn sharp left onto the cobbles. It got slightly squirrelly and then my back wheel ended up in a narrow gully/channel between the setts and the paving and the rim now has a chunk missing. 23c tyres maybe not the best option for such high-jinx.

One of my colleagues got a dislocated elbow on Friday morning when they were taken out by someone who passed her and then swerved right in order to stop, lost control, and wiped out my colleagues front wheel in the process. Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!

This morning I saw a near identical incident right outside the office where I work. Fortunately I was wheeling my own bike over a pedestrian crossing at the time, so was not involved, but the spectacle of two adults in their 30's having a post-collision push, shove, and a spot of handbags, as cycle-rage swept over them, was pretty unedifying. And the nobber in the wonkpanzer who just sat there riding their horn did nothing to defuse the situation.

Hmmmmmm. Cycling in cph has an underbelly.....


----------



## SteveF (8 Sep 2015)

A 20 miler from Buxton to Monyash and return this morning before the family got up (we are off for a walk at Foggats Edge this PM).

As mentioned on the last ride I'm struggling a bit with the hills, even the "gentle" ones, that actually look flat, feels like someone has grabbed my shirt and holding me back!! That said I really enjoyed the ride today, even though it was a bit misty and chilly while I was out (hence no photos..)






Couple of stats:
Ave speed - 17.6kph (yes, I really was that slow)
Elevation gain - 566m
Max speed - 49kph


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2015)

Second day off so went out and did another imperial century. At 70 miles I was absolutely cream crackered. Weather was gloomy and even though it tried to rain and failed, the air was damp enough for me to have to wipe my glasses pretty much all the way around. Didn't stop for extra drink (did it on one 750ml bottle - maybe if I'd drunk more I would have felt better) or to do any photos. Obligatory double decker was consumed at 85 miles, but since I wanted to just get home I ate it as I rode. No energy at all today, but feel better now I've had a shower and the first big mug of tea. 

100.96 miles in total. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/387657403


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Second day off so went out and did another imperial century. At 70 miles I was absolutely cream crackered. Weather was gloomy and even though it tried to rain and failed, the air was damp enough for me to have to wipe my glasses pretty much all the way around. Didn't stop for extra drink (did it on one 750ml bottle - maybe if I'd drunk more I would have felt better) or to do any photos. Obligatory double decker was consumed at 85 miles, but since I wanted to just get home I ate it as I rode. No energy at all today, but feel better now I've had a shower and the first big mug of tea.
> 
> 100.96 miles in total.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/387657403



Good effort! A lot of climbing too!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2015)

I've just speed-read about 6 pages of ride reports to catch up. As usual, there are some very inspiring rides listed, and some great photos but I think that one or two of you should perhaps invest in better cameras? You've ridden to some wonderful places but a few of the pictures haven't quite done them justice. I just bought a Canon S120 for that very reason. My phone camera sometimes took good pictures in the right light conditions, but results were often a bit hit and miss. (You'll be able to see examples of what my new camera can do in my report below. Those pictures are all cropped out of much bigger photos.)

A '_my ride yesterday_' report ... The Tour of Britain's stage 2 was a trip round some of my favourite local Forest of Bowland/Pendle roads so I tried organising a forum ride to go and watch the riders pass over the second King of the Mountains climb. In the end there were no takers from the forum but my superfit tiny friend Carrie was keen to join me so I cycled up the Keighley Road from Hebden Bridge and then down to Oxenhope and met her at the steam railway station there (as featured in the 1970s version of _The Railway Children_).

I decided to change the route that I had posted in the original forum ride thread. We did ride to Haworth but not up cobbled Main Street. Instead, we went round the side of Penistone Hill and came into the top part of Haworth, avoiding a few busy roads.

We plunged down into the steep-sided valley between Haworth and Oakworth, and then immediately back up the other side. I decided not to go via the hamlet of Goose Eye. There is a viciously steep double chevron climb going that way. We still encountered multiple single chevron climbs on the amended route (14-19%) but at least we avoided most of the double chevron stuff (20+%)!

The road through Slippery Ford is no longer slippery! I can see where the ford must have been at the bottom of a valley but now there is a culvert under the road. That stretch of road was looking particularly lovely yesterday but I only started taking photos once we got to our vantage point for the race.

We did a very fast descent off Sutton Moor and then climbed over towards Lothersdale. Carrie encountered a couple that she knows from Ilkley cycling club together with their son. They were riding over to watch the race too. We had a quick chat with them and then continued ahead of them.

Lothersdale is a nice little village in yet another steep-sided valley. There is a very hard climb SW out of the village but we were not heading that way. We continued further up the valley and did a _slightly_ easier climb NW to Thornton Moor, from where we descended to Bleara Moor, and turned right to ride down to the King of the Mountains line above Earby.

We got there much quicker than anticipated, before the crowd had built up.






The weather forecast for the day was spectacularly wrong! We were expecting overcast conditions and temperatures of 14-15 degrees. Instead, we had sunshine all day and it was much warmer than that. I felt very overdressed in full-length autumn cycling kit.

We put our bikes behind the barrier a few metres back from the finish line, on the LHS of the road as the riders would be coming up to it. (From the right in the photo above.)

If you have a recording of the race going through that KoM, you should be able to see me taking pictures from behind the barrier - tallish, black and red long-sleeved jersey with a grey gilet over it and wearing a CycleChat buff on my head to stop my bald spot burning. Carrie was the tiny figure with a pink top on standing behind me.

Carrie bumped into more people that she knows from local road cycling and mountain bike clubs. Being _Billy-not-many-mates_, I didn't see anybody that I know!

The crowds and anticipation grew, and eventually I could hear the TV helicopter hovering over the road to Earby at the foot of the climb. Police motorcycle outriders started whizzing past, then VIP cars, and then we saw Brian Cookson (head of the UCI, cycling's international governing body) standing up through the sun roof of an official Tour vehicle, and taking cheers from the crowd. As you can see from the photo below, he had a personal drone micro-helicopter above him, tracking his progress ... 






Then the riders started coming up the hill. Most of the guys at the front were making a decent effort, but some looked like they were just out on a Sunday morning training ride. Wiggins especially! He appeared to be completely relaxed and not at all as though he had just done a brisk pace up a steep Lancashire hill.






Cav seemed to be making a bit more effort a few places back down the peloton ...






Then the stragglers started passing in twos and threes, then the team cars, then riders who seemed to be struggling to get back on. This rider definitely looked like he had been working hard!






Then the broom wagon came along.

We let the crowd clear a little, then rode down the hill into Earby. One of Carrie's friends works there and had offered us coffee so we called round to her office and had a chat, then we came out to see how we would cope with the climb back up to the KoM point.

Before we could set off, a group of young boys came running over. They were all really excited at having seen the ToB pass through. They insisted that someone must have fallen off and hurt themselves because they had seen the ambulance at the back of the race convoy, and lots of police motorbikes with their blue lights flashing. We explained that all big races are like that, but no, a cyclist must have fallen onto the road! Quite sweet really ...

We didn't get far round the corner before we spotted a bakery and decided to stop and buy some goodies. I had a scone with cream and jam, plus another item which they called a 'bee sting', which was made of puff pastry, cream, honey and nuts, and an ok instant coffee for £2.60. You wouldn't get that lot for that price round here!

After lazing about in the sunshine for a while, we decided to do the climb. As expected, Carrie shot off ahead of me. She probably only weighs 7-and-a-bit stone and is very fit. I still weigh 12-and-quite-a-lot stone and am only moderately fit so there is no way that I can stay with her on the steep stuff.

A villager laughed at my fruitless pursuit - "_Go on lad, she's getting away from yer!_" I replied that she is only half my size so she was cheating!

I got halfway up and stopped for a pee behind a wall and realised that I was absolutely dripping sweat so I took the opportunity to strip off as much of my surplus cycling kit as I could without risking arrest.

It took me about 5 minutes to catch up with Carrie, who was sitting at the T-junction at Bleara Side waiting for me. We headed south down the hill to Laneshaw Bridge where Carrie and I parted company. She headed home via Haworth, and I rode back via Trawden, Coldwell, Thursden, Widdop, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Road and the A646.

I had done 51 very lumpy miles in total. Great day out.



*PS 1* If any of you liked the look of the roads on yesterday's ToB stage, I am going to be doing a forum ride over some of them on Saturday, 19th September. For details, CLICK HERE.

*PS 2 *_Wow_ - I have just watched the recording of yesterday's stage - what a fantastic race! I know most of those roads, so it was great seeing the pros attacking them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Good effort! A lot of climbing too!



Not as much climbing as Strava shows, did just over 5,000 feet. After years of robbing me of elevation, Strava has now gone the other way.


----------



## theloafer (8 Sep 2015)

well my third ride in a row  was  and damp but the ex g/f wanted a ride out to check her bike over so after ..i was shown how to make 2 of my fav foods today by the lovely Karon Ashworth,corned beef hash and sausage casserole she even put the instructions on my computer_  _then we went for a coffee+cake at costa in shildon ... via the scenic route on the bikes _ _ had 2 mishaps karon came off and banged her shoulder but gewn(her bike) was ok ... and I got stung .. but was very brave as karon pulled out the sting _ _ karon did very well 15.25 miles .. also she cut my hair https://www.strava.com/activities/387729123


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Sep 2015)

My 2nd road bike ride in 2 days and only the 7th time it's been out this year... has roadie mojo returned? Doubtful, but it's a start I suppose.

Just my usual quick 22 mile loop down to Calthwaite and back.. it's uphill on the way out and mainly down on the way back. Quite a few folk out on bikes today too

No photos as I didn't stop.


----------



## IDMark2 (8 Sep 2015)

Forgive me Your Ride today for I have sinned, it has been a whole month since my last ride...
Pleased to get out at last, three weeks of illness and one week of holiday meant no riding, but the sun was shining on the Devon countryside today and Mrs ID went to work so a 'make it up as you go along' route was on. 51.2k and 769 meters later I'm home. Pleased with that, particularly the number of ascents I bloody mindedly took on in one ride. Stopped a lot for photos but managed all the climbs non-stop.
Only cramp arrived as I was trying to catch a racer type bloke up the 200 meter hill which takes me home (I know, I know... me on my 12kg tourer, him on some light carbon thing and weighing about 20 kilos less but you know the feeling yourself..like a dog has to chase a ball...). Luckily he didn't look back to see my grimace and waving my right leg about in pain as I turned into my road...not the warm down gentleness I normally finish with...
Some pics.




This is up at one of my favourite high points, Straightaway Head, only 3k from home. Pictures never do the panorama from here any justice.




Points for 'bike leaning against sign saying No Parking' cliche use.





There is a Kingfisher in there somewhere, I saw it arrive and dive in for fish but no long lens sadly.





I spied someone was keeping an Airstream caravan in there, iconic.





The route. Many junctions where I just headed one way or the other and worried about how to connect it all afterwards...


----------



## Spoked Wheels (8 Sep 2015)

Well, a lovely couple of days so I made the time to go for a ride today. Yesterday I felt sorry for myself all day 

A bit of everything.....















Even lunch was free 









Sorry for the high number of pictures 
[


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Sep 2015)

Making the most of the late summer sunshine, it was one of my regular midweek rides around the New Forest today taking in Furzley, Godshill, Hale, Redlynch & Bramshaw for a fairly speedy (for me anyway) 34 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/387676834





Why do the donkeys always block the road when you've got a bit of speed up going downhill?!





Crossing the border into Wiltshire even when I don't intend to!


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Why do the donkeys always block the road when you've got a bit of speed up going downhill?!


You should have shouted eeeeeeeaaaaawwwww, eeeeeeeaaaaawwwww and pretended you had a siren.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2015)

Lovely day - got out in the pm and had a smashing hilly-ish ride.

Upside: saw a red squirrel which was really nice and made my day. 

Downside: Twonk in old Chav-tastic Escort van cut me up really badly on fast descent into Staveley. I wish him harm... ...I really do.

The numbers: 21.00 miles exactly (never happened to me before) @ 13.4 mph av' (not bad for me on a hilly-ish route) with 1788' climbing and max grade 11.3% - not a patch on the Vuelta stage of yesterday though! 

Huffing and Whee-ing profile wotsit from RWGPS:


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Sep 2015)

Yesterdays brief ride included avoiding no less than 5 squirrels, all of which seemed to have a gob full of nuts etc. A slightly less exciting pedal to Sainsburys this afternoon for carrots saw me taking the long way round, and smiling as I pedaled past the huge traffic queues
Just over 14 miles so far this week, not bad considering I'm on night shifts.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2015)

Well a 21 pleasant miles tonight around the Deans near Rushden earlier tonight spent most of it looking at some lovely looking countryside retreats and the other half holding my breath due to a strong smell on manure


----------



## Cush (8 Sep 2015)

First half decent ride in ages (late May bank holiday to be exact) 19.5 round trip to near Gretna to watch the tour pass. Yes it was worth it but both me and the garden are suffering now.


----------



## gavgav (8 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> My ride _today_ was a mere 1.8 miles, crossing the Mawddach Estuary by the Barmouth bridge at 6.20 this morning, in the half-light before the sun had risen to light up the mountain tops. It was an inspiring start to the day. I then joined the first train of the day for the four-hour journey to Birmingham.
> 
> It was the last stage in a weekend ride through Mid and parts of North Wales, starting at Wolverhampton on Friday afternoon. I hadn’t ridden the loaded tourer for a while – with the weight and the hills it is a different game from my usual ride and I soon realised I would have to cut back my planned mileage for the next 3 days.
> 
> ...


My dad has bought a caravan up Barmouth way and so I'm hoping to cycle some of that country soon. Looks fabulous!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (8 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Yesterdays brief ride included avoiding no less than 5 squirrels, all of which seemed to have a gob full of nuts etc. A slightly less exciting pedal to Sainsburys this afternoon for carrots saw me taking the long way round, and smiling as I pedaled past the huge traffic queues
> Just over 14 miles so far this week, not bad considering I'm on night shifts.



@cosmicbike 

Looks like I've been out-Squirreled - although mine was a red!


----------



## Mike_P (8 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I've just speed-read about 6 pages of ride reports to catch up. As usual, there are some very inspiring rides listed, and some great photos but I think that one or two of you should perhaps invest in better cameras? You've ridden to some wonderful places but a few of the pictures haven't quite done them justice. I just bought a Canon S120 for that very reason. My phone camera sometimes took good pictures in the right light conditions, but results were often a bit hit and miss. (You'll be able to see examples of what my new camera can do in my report below. Those pictures are all cropped out of much bigger photos.)


Hi Colin, the vast majority of mine are freezed video frames from a Lidl Sports cam on the handlebars, I do take a 10 zoom Galaxy S4 with me which gives pretty good photos in most conditions although the shot of Brimham Rocks was straight into the sun and maybe I should have played with the settings on it a bit more. It was playing with the camera function that caused me accidentally to stop Strava from recording my ride later that day; think an early morning is called for in a couple of weeks time for a trip to Aldi for a Garmin 500.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Hi Colin, the vast majority of mine are freezed video frames from a Lidl Sports cam on the handlebars, I do take a 10 zoom Galaxy S4 with me which gives pretty good photos in most conditions although the shot of Brimham Rocks was straight into the sun and maybe I should have played with the settings on it a bit more. It was playing with the camera function that caused me accidentally to stop Strava from recording my ride later that day; think an early morning is called for in a couple of weeks time for a trip to Aldi for a Garmin 500.


I have a Galaxy S4 phone and I took some nice pictures with it, but some others were disappointing. I decided that I liked using a dedicated camera but wanted a small one so I bought the Canon S120 which fits in a small bag which I strap to my handlebar stem.

I still use the camera in the phone because I don't always carry the Canon when out and about.

I really should read the manuals for the camera and the phone because I just leave them set to automatic, which probably explains the variable quality of the photos!


----------



## Saluki (8 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/388039353

Only my second ride this month. Packing and awful weather has been my excuse.
I really wanted to get out tonight but the dogs needed a good walk first so we actually left the house at around 9.50 this evening. We rode down the Marriotts to the city and then, on the cycle ways, through the middle of the city, up St Stephens Street, over the roundabout and up along the A140 Ipswich Road and turned off for Keswick and then headed to Cringleford and over the A11. 
We took a steady ride through the Hospital Complex then through Eaton Park and the UEA Campus and then home.
11.82 miles in a bit over an hour. Nice ride on a really nice evening. Low cloud so lots of visibility and so so quiet on the back roads.


----------



## i hate hills (9 Sep 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Forgive me Your Ride today for I have sinned, it has been a whole month since my last ride...
> Pleased to get out at last, three weeks of illness and one week of holiday meant no riding, but the sun was shining on the Devon countryside today and Mrs ID went to work so a 'make it up as you go along' route was on. 51.2k and 769 meters later I'm home. Pleased with that, particularly the number of ascents I bloody mindedly took on in one ride. Stopped a lot for photos but managed all the climbs non-stop.
> Only cramp arrived as I was trying to catch a racer type bloke up the 200 meter hill which takes me home (I know, I know... me on my 12kg tourer, him on some light carbon thing and weighing about 20 kilos less but you know the feeling yourself..like a dog has to chase a ball...). Luckily he didn't look back to see my grimace and waving my right leg about in pain as I turned into my road...not the warm down gentleness I normally finish with...
> Some pics.
> ...


Consider yourself forgiven .


----------



## robjh (9 Sep 2015)

gavgav said:


> My dad has bought a caravan up Barmouth way and so I'm hoping to cycle some of that country soon. Looks fabulous!


 It really is. Get your hill legs on though (though coming from Shropshire I expect you have some experience there already), and pack some waterproofs!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

3rd day off work, our lass asked me if I was bored of going out riding yet (she has to go to work this week - shame) I said no, but I was thinking of doing a shorter ride. Well I set off just after 7, weather forecast was cloudy, but brightening up later and just the odd chance of a light shower. After a couple of miles I thought sod it, might as well do a decent distance, otherwise I would just be sat at home watching the telly, or if boredom set in I might end up cutting the grass 

Sit at home and watch the telly or enjoy the peace and quiet and views like this? Easy choice.







Last couple of days I've noticed a lot of these signs, anyway today I decided to follow this one and it took me down a cracking little road with great views, so I might follow a few more of them!






After feeling completely knackered yesterday I decided that I would head into Leicester city centre for the last 30 miles or so as it would mean a nice relaxing flat ride along the cycle paths and through the parks.

Spot the heron time.






A couple of snaps of Abbey Park - this is in the middle of the city and I go through it everyday to and from work, why anyone would want to drive and miss this I don't know.










and finally the little cygnets in Watermead Park are no longer little






105.48 miles in total, time for a shower and a brew.

https://www.strava.com/activities/388415848


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2015)

Day off work so after daily chores including cutting the grass ( my lawn looks better than @Supersuperleeds he's not got time to cut his ) Out with the bike no plan but just do a few miles .Anstey ,Cropston, Swithland,Woodhouse Eaves, was going to do Beacon hill climb but decided to do a different climb I not done before so at the bottom of the beacon swung right on to break back rd then left on to Deans lane climb a long drag at a steady gradient got to the top a realised why I not done it before its hard next time I am going up the beacon .Right at the bottom and back to the crossroads Right here and rejoined a regular route out to St Bernard's Abbey out to Belton and Shepshed and back. At this point I decided to stay out a complete another 50km ride so back up the beacon the easy way and down the super fast descent the other side all the way to Quorn On to Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home. 35.5 miles at 15.2 mph 2056 ft of climbing lovely ride in blustery conditions ( go away wind please) only saw 4 other cyclist today were was everyone. On the last climb to home caught a rider on a MTB slowly climbing the little hill before the main climb pulled alongside on the false flat and we had a quick chat about rolling resistance before I hit the after burners and hit the hill before home at full gas . I got home and put the bike away got in the front room just as mtber passed looking tired knobbly tyres look hard work . Total milage since I started riding nearly a year ago is now 2913 .I have 14 days to round it up to 3000 miles for my first year of riding


----------



## Nomadski (9 Sep 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Been tempted a couple of times with one of those but have been put off by the combined cost and postage;did you get done for import dutyat all?
> 
> I did get the Classics challenge bidons though;one's kept as a sort of trophy and the other's being used.



No import duty, was covered. I thought long and hard before buying it, as it is so expensive, but you know what, after wearing it twice now it's my favourite jersey (and I have quite a few!) in terms of comfort, lightness, and the fact the weatherproofed zipped phone pocket actually takes the iPhone 6, which many don't!

In fact, if I hadn't missed the cut off date for purchase, I would have bought the 150km Gran Fondo shirt too, and that was bloody orange! 

The current one they are offering is an affront to my eyes.



ColinJ said:


> I have a Galaxy S4 phone and I took some nice pictures with it, but some others were disappointing. I decided that I liked using a dedicated camera but wanted a small one so I bought the Canon S120 which fits in a small bag which I strap to my handlebar stem.
> 
> I still use the camera in the phone because I don't always carry the Canon when out and about.
> 
> I really should read the manuals for the camera and the phone because I just leave them set to automatic, which probably explains the variable quality of the photos!



S120 is a lovely camera. I wonder though why you didn't go for the Sony RX100? (not meaning to derail the thread).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> Day off work so after daily chores including cutting the grass ( my lawn looks better than @Supersuperleeds he's not got time to cut his ) Out with the bike no plan but just do a few miles .Anstey ,Cropston, Swithland,Woodhouse Eaves, was going to do Beacon hill climb but decided to do a different climb I not done before so at the bottom of the beacon swung right on to break back rd then left on to Deans lane climb a long drag at a steady gradient got to the top a realised why I not done it before its hard next time I going up the beacon .Right at the bottom and back to the crossroads Right here and rejoined a regular route out to St Bernard's Abbey out to Belton and Shepshed and back. At this point I decided to stay out a complete another 50km ride so back up the beacon the easy way and down the super fast descent the other side all the way to Quorn On to Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home. 35.5 miles at 15.2 mph 2056 ft of climbing lovely ride in blustery conditions ( go away wind please) only saw 4 other cyclist today were was everyone. On the last climb to home caught a rider on a MTB slowly climbing the little hill before the main climb pulled alongside on the false flat and we had a quick chat about rolling resistance before I hit the after burners and hit the hill before home at full gas . I got home and put the bike away got in the front room just as mtber passed looking tired knobbly tyres look hard work . Total milage since I started riding nearly a year ago is now 2913 .I have 14 days to round it up to 3000 miles for my first year of riding



That back route up beacon is a killer, much harder than the main road, but at least it has a lot less traffic on it.


----------



## i hate hills (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 3rd day off work, our lass asked me if I was bored of going out riding yet (she has to go to work this week - shame) I said no, but I was thinking of doing a shorter ride. Well I set off just after 7, weather forecast was cloudy, but brightening up later and just the odd chance of a light shower. After a couple of miles I thought sod it, might as well do a decent distance, otherwise I would just be sat at home watching the telly, or if boredom set in I might end up cutting the grass
> 
> Sit at home and watch the telly or enjoy the peace and quiet and views like this? Easy choice.
> 
> ...


Views like that or cut the grass.......wise choice made there...


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That back route up beacon is a killer, much harder than the main road, but at least it has a lot less traffic on it.


Yes completely agree the Beacon is easier if longer but Deans lane is a lovely quiet road


----------



## i hate hills (9 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> Day off work so after daily chores including cutting the grass ( my lawn looks better than @Supersuperleeds he's not got time to cut his ) Out with the bike no plan but just do a few miles .Anstey ,Cropston, Swithland,Woodhouse Eaves, was going to do Beacon hill climb but decided to do a different climb I not done before so at the bottom of the beacon swung right on to break back rd then left on to Deans lane climb a long drag at a steady gradient got to the top a realised why I not done it before its hard next time I going up the beacon .Right at the bottom and back to the crossroads Right here and rejoined a regular route out to St Bernard's Abbey out to Belton and Shepshed and back. At this point I decided to stay out a complete another 50km ride so back up the beacon the easy way and down the super fast descent the other side all the way to Quorn On to Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home. 35.5 miles at 15.2 mph 2056 ft of climbing lovely ride in blustery conditions ( go away wind please) only saw 4 other cyclist today were was everyone. On the last climb to home caught a rider on a MTB slowly climbing the little hill before the main climb pulled alongside on the false flat and we had a quick chat about rolling resistance before I hit the after burners and hit the hill before home at full gas . I got home and put the bike away got in the front room just as mtber passed looking tired knobbly tyres look hard work . Total milage since I started riding nearly a year ago is now 2913 .I have 14 days to round it up to 3000 miles for my first year of riding


Get slabs the two of you then cycle all day long......


----------



## Alex H (9 Sep 2015)

Another sunny day, but a bit nippy in the barn this morning (12°C), so a long sleeved jersey is in order. The forecast is for 23°C so a trip to Nieul and straight back - no 'investigating' dead ends today 

Crossed the Vienne at Saint Brice as usual - this is the old Post Office






Up the other side of the valley and onto the old Route de Limoges to La Barre where there is this water tower - in French it's a _*chateau d'eau *_(as they're usually on top of a hill, it's downhill from here, for a bit at least )






Passed 2 motorcycle Gendarmes parked up having a chat - first time I've seen one for a few weeks 

Followed the incredibly straight road from La Barre to Veyrac then Saint Gence. Magically changed into the most curvy road in the area for the last few km to Nieul.

Nieul is a small town with a chateau - which houses a library, an exhibition centre, magistrates court and other bits.






There's a very nice park in front with a lake - ideal for a food stop 






Took the same road back and found this field of Limousine cows (well, the back half mostly )






Continued on my reverse route - said 'Bonjour' again to the Gendarmes, who were still there, still chatting 

Crossed the Vienne again at Saint Brice by the highly originally named 'Pont de Saint Brice-sur-Vienne'

Lots of white bits floating in the river - leaves I suspect.






67km in 3 hours


----------



## i hate hills (9 Sep 2015)

Alex H said:


> Another sunny day, but a bit nippy in the barn this morning (12°C), so a long sleeved jersey is in order. The forecast is for 23°C so a trip to Nieul and straight back - no 'investigating' dead ends today
> 
> Crossed the Vienne at Saint Brice as usual - this is the old Post Office
> 
> ...


Stunning photos Alex. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Sep 2015)

Alex H said:


> Another sunny day, but a bit nippy in the barn this morning (12°C), so a long sleeved jersey is in order. The forecast is for 23°C so a trip to Nieul and straight back - no 'investigating' dead ends today
> 
> Crossed the Vienne at Saint Brice as usual - this is the old Post Office
> 
> ...


Great photos!
I miss France *jealous*


----------



## gbb (9 Sep 2015)

32 miles, the furthest ive managed I think I two or three years .
Pboro, Whittlesea, Coates..off toward March on back roads, decided a road id never used before to..Burnt House ? strange place name, along Cock Bank, a nice looking dyke with all the usual wildlife, to Turves then headed back to Coates then home. The road to Burnt House, mostly single track was actually very good for the fens, very good surface.
1ruth is I feel a bit jiggered tonight, not sure if my fitness is that poor or maybe im coming down with somerhing. Thoroughly nice ride though.


----------



## andytheflyer (9 Sep 2015)

Given my new low gear, bicycle winching arrangements (12-36 and a 26T on the front) I thought I'd put them and me to the test.

Took the train to Craven Arms and rode Route 44 to Shrewsbury via Bishops Castle and Minsterley, then up to Wem, and home. Metric Century, or more accurately, 76 miles. Very, very scenic route (apart from the Shrewsbury school run traffic!)

Given that I'm a geologist and know full well that the geological 'grain' of that part of the Blue Remembered Hills runs approximately N-S, a ride 15miles W of Craven Arms was always going to be a bit undulating. The BikeHike profile said it was. And it was. 

How is it possible to have 4 mile uphill gradients in Shropshire - or that's what it felt like? My average speed for the first 15 miles was about 9mph! 

Once I turned N at Church Stoke I thought all would be well, running along the 'grain'. It was. A bit. But there were still some perverse ups and downs, presumably following 1000 year old tracks and rights of way. And the downs were so narrow, twisty and gravel covered that you could not make up time for fear of an off or meeting a farmer's 4x4 head on. So it was slow going to Pontesbury, where I was able to put away the granny ring until near home and the steep Wych Brook valley.

No caffs at all between Bishops Castle and Shrewsbury (found a sarny in the Co-op in Minsterley) and was dying for tea and cake so stopped at Sleap airfield cafe (I'm a member of the model flying club there). If you have not been, do go. Excellent menu and good value, and you can watch the airplanes come and go.

And now I'm booted and suited and off to the local history society lecture. Not really up for this.....

That's one tough ride from Craven Arms to Shrewsbury. New gearing perfect - never even felt close to a walk. Even on the really steep bits which were 1in5 to 1in7. No photos, sorry - I don't have a camera phone or small camera!


----------



## mybike (9 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> but I think that one or two of you should perhaps invest in better cameras?



I sometimes use a Canon G15, but the thought of dropping it in the canal means I mostly use a little Vivitar F529
that cost me 99p. And sometimes a grab shot is edited to omit the more boring stuff.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> Given my new low gear, bicycle winching arrangements (12-36 and a 26T on the front) I thought I'd put them and me to the test.
> 
> Took the train to Craven Arms and rode Route 44 to Shrewsbury via Bishops Castle and Minsterley, then up to Wem, and home. Metric Century, or more accurately, 76 miles. Very, very scenic route (apart from the Shrewsbury school run traffic!)
> 
> ...


Route 44 does seem to take the hilliest possible route without doing any climbs you could actually brag about. It's one I haven't done yet, mainly because of this.

As an aside, your useless fact of the day is that Harrison Ford is a member of the Shropshire Aero Club at Sleap: http://www.shropshirestar.com/enter...star-wars-star-harrison-ford-joins-its-ranks/


----------



## i hate hills (9 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Route 44 does seem to take the hilliest possible route without doing any climbs you could actually brag about. It's one I haven't done yet, mainly because of this.
> 
> As an aside, your useless fact of the day is that Harrison Ford is a member of the Shropshire Aero Club at Sleap: http://www.shropshirestar.com/enter...star-wars-star-harrison-ford-joins-its-ranks/


Harrison would be at an advantage over the other members with him flying the space ship thingy in Star Wars......


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2015)

Nomadski said:


> S120 is a lovely camera. I wonder though why you didn't go for the Sony RX100? (not meaning to derail the thread).


TBH - it was a bit of an impulse buy. I had a budget of about £200 and just searched for compact cameras which got good reviews and I don't remember reading about the Sony.

I haven't explored its capabilities properly yet. (I'm not a photographer and don't know what I am doing so I leave it on auto most of the time.)


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/388735049

I didn't get a ride in this morning as feeling fragile but Kenn wanted to go for a ride this evening We got on our bikes, after grabbing lights off the roadies, and away we went. Cake route, up the Marriotts on the CXs. The light was fantastic out there, we watched the setting sun and thought what fun it would be riding back on the trail by bike light.
We got to the cake place at 7.45 and got the last bit of cake in the place, and the last coffee out of the kettle. We were just in time. We are regulars so they said that, if they'd locked up before we finished, to leave the mug in the corner. They'd given us paper plates for the cake. 

Once the cake was scoffed and the coffee drunk, we headed off home in the gathering dark. I turned my awesome cateye light on and the Marriotts Way was lit up for all to see. Kenn's light, not so bright but fine to see by. We rode home as fast as we dared, as once under a tree tunnel, it was pitch black. Kenn's light decided that now was a most excellent time to go all dim on him. Fantabulosa! Nevermind, my Cateye was brilliant so we rode, side by side, along the old rail track, chatting as we went. We put Kenn's frog-light (flasher or solid light) on solid for a bit more vision for him and kept a steady 10mph. We got to Ashwellthorpe and noticed that the on/off button of my Cateye had gone red. Thinking that this couldn't be good, we poked it to the 'dip beam' setting to save the battery. We did another mile and it died. USB lights don't go dim. We discovered this tonight. They are bright, bright, bright, turn-off and plunge you in to darkness sort of lights. Joy. 
Kenn had a bit of light from his dim battery light, I took his frog and put it on my bike and we put our gears into little ring and pedalled slowly, at about 5mph along the Marriotts. We thought we would head for the Reepham Road at Freelands Corner or turn at Freelands and head to Taverham and then pick up the cyclepaths. 
Woodland paths are very dark at night. I just thought that I would mention this. Passing Muntjaks are big and they make you jump when they appear then vanish 3' from your front wheel. Then, this bloke turned up, with proper 2000 lumen Mountain bike lights. We explained our problem with the USB light dying etc and he said, where were we off to, so we told him about the Taverham plan. He was going that way, so we hung on to his tail and rode 3 abreast down the cycleway (I can hear Daily Mail readers hurrumphing from here, even though we were nowhere near a road. Yeah, I know, we don't even pay car tax, blah de blah de blah de blah). 

At Freelands, we rode, kind of, two abreast along the road. Kenn tucked up on my back wheel and nice man with mahoosive lights level with my shoulder. At the end of the road, it's cyclepath and pavement all the way home. He went straight on to his hotel (Engineering Contractor) and we headed off towards Drayton on the cycle path. Under the streetlights, our lights were enough to be seen by. 

Once at Drayton, we decided to go 'the long way' and not that 2.5 miles up the marriotts in the pitchy pitchness of the tree tunnels. We'd run out of cyclepath mostly, so were naughty and rode on the pavement. We didn't see one single pedestrian at nearly 9pm in the wilds of Drayton/Helleson. Not a one. At Hellesdon, we crossed at the hospital and got back on the pavement and rode all the way down past the ambulance station and to Hellesdon bridge and onto the cyclepaths up the hill to back home. 

Only 24 miles but 2 hours 21, which is pretty darned slow. That's what 5mph through the dark does for you. USB light now on charge. Kenn now looking through packed boxes for wherever the heck all those AAA batteries have got too. I think that I'll just buy some tomorrow. Funny thing is, there are spare batteries in the saddlebag on my roadie. I moved over the CO2 but not the batteries. DOH! 

Very glad of that sweet and sour quorn thing in the slow cooker, when we got in. We put some rice in the poppety-ping and walked the dogs while it was cooking. 

If the engineering contractor from Yorkshire who is working in Norfolk is on here at all, thank you so much for your lights and helping us to the cyclepath. Kenn is on his laptop researching better lights as I type.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2015)

Another shopping ride, this time for some M&S cycling chinos. This forum is costing me a fortune


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Sep 2015)

I have quite a few holidays to use up so I thought i`d use a few and book the rest of the week off. The plan for today was to get the bus in to town, get my hair cut, have a few beers, come home, eat, nap and do Hicks Lodge (blue mtb trail) later tonight. I waited 30 minutes or more for that bloody bus.... but no show, so I said to myself "sod it, i`m going for a bike ride". 

A lovely unplanned 50km http://www.strava.com/activities/388450828
..... with the planned Hicks Lodge night ride thrown in for the heck of it http://www.strava.com/activities/388769145

Today was a good day


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2015)

7.2 miles this day, on the newly rehabilitated Gravity bicycle. Fairly joyous turn in the weather. Corn harvest is beginning.
81F
27C
Winds E8
58% relative humidity
29.98 barometer
clear


----------



## i hate hills (10 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Another shopping ride, this time for some M&S cycling chinos. This forum is costing me a fortune


On the bright side you'll be looking a million bucks in the new chinos.


----------



## Alex H (10 Sep 2015)

Saluki said:


> We put some rice in the *poppety-ping* and walked the dogs while it was cooking.



Any chance of a translation ?


----------



## SteveF (10 Sep 2015)

Ventured north out of Buxton today toward New Mills, a 20 mile round trip taking in Whaley Bridge, Furness Vale and Dove Holes... some pretty steep hills in places (for me anyway), a couple of sections hit 16% according to ridewithgps.






Enjoyed the climb out of town on Long Hill, well until I took the NCR 68 halfway up, which got steeper very quickly and turned into a boulder strewn track... the view back to town before the 68:



After much up, up, up a chance to do a little down..



The views opened up even more after a few km and the sun came out, or tried to at least:



I finally found some flat bits in the Peak District, the canal path along the Goyt Way, the hybrid is a little more nimble and faster that this mode of transport:



Some obstructions on the towpath slowed me a little, damn DUCKS wouldn't give way, no safety equipment and using the tow path when they had a perfectly good canal to use (hmm.. this sounds familiar)



My route planning was perfect, well on cycle.travel and ridewithgps at least, seems that what they think is a road/track actually turns out to be a pretty narrow footpath, still not one to be deterred, obstacles navigated:



Finally back to Buxton and a little detour on another track that took me through he golf course, quite pleasant:



On the whole very enjoyable, albeit very slow with 747 meters of elevation gain... my poor legs!


----------



## Basil.B (10 Sep 2015)

Did a 25 miler this morning. Had to do a boring loop at the end to get the 25 miles in.
I hate to go for a ride and do less than 25! 
Roads around Long Hanborough Oxfordshire are atrocious, sort it out Mr Cameron!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2015)

Lovely sunny day here, so ventured a little further afield than I have of late. Through Virginia Water and a brief A30 stint before heading into Englefield Green. Back down Egham Hill (29.7mph), and home. 10.6 miles, nice to do some little hills again, and a change of scenery too.


----------



## derrick (10 Sep 2015)

Did a solo ride to Cambridge and back on Wednesday. First Day i had nothing to do for a while. Have not done any reasonable rides for a while, Have entered the London Etape so i thought i would get a few miles in. Legs felt good throughout the ride, the wind was not to bad, Had a jacket potato beans and coleslaw washed down with a can of coke when i got there, Had an uneventful ride back so 95 miles in the bank, but when i got home the other half had made arrangements for an evening ride with our group. So off for another 30 miles, thought i would suffer with that one but the legs were holding up. Ended up in the pub for a well deserved couple of beers.
https://www.strava.com/activities/388452363
https://www.strava.com/activities/388736762
Was a really good day, Looking forward to next Wednesday.


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2015)

52 miles,but i was awful,i was pathetic.i don't think i prepared correctly,i had a pizza for dinner last night.So i had nothing to 'bite' on really.i had my usual brekkie.toast and quick oats.But the legs were not good.We also had a headwind.Stopped in Rufforth for a coffee,but that did not do too much.Stayed in York for about an hour.Sarnie,cake,coffee and a visit to a Roman Bath found under the pub of the same name.Good ride out of York,but when in Wetherby the legs went and so did i.A slow and painful return home speeds between 7 -17 mph.Not good.But at least i got out.Now i can feel cramp coming on.


----------



## Surlydave (10 Sep 2015)

Just got back from a Thur ride with Suffolk Ctc. Great ride with a great bunch if cyclists. Excellent weather and nice to see the last few swallows if the summer before they head south. Just over 50 miles in about 4 hours.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2015)

Got the grass cut today , but not before I'd been out and done another hundred 

Pretty much followed yesterdays route with the odd detour thrown in. Weather was cold and misty when I set off just before 07:00, but the sun soon burned the mist away, was a surprisingly strong wind which made it hard work in some places. No photos as I couldn't be arsed to stop and take any. Saw a few cyclists out and about.

I've also decided I could never be a long distance time trialist, not just because I am slow, but I stopped 4 times for a comfort break in the first 60 miles, at least I knew I wasn't dehydrated

107.92 miles in total

https://www.strava.com/activities/389176349


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got the grass cut today , but not before I'd been out and done another hundred
> 
> Pretty much followed yesterdays route with the odd detour thrown in. Weather was cold and misty when I set off just before 07:00, but the sun soon burned the mist away, was a surprisingly strong wind which made it hard work in some places. No photos as I couldn't be arsed to stop and take any. Saw a few cyclists out and about.
> 
> ...



I bow to you Sir in 'umble adoration.I was awful.


----------



## Cush (10 Sep 2015)

I am posting a lot today, but my ride this morning was a none ride. Started off for Croglin to catch one of the KOM stages of the tour. Loaded up wth supplies at Wetheral post office, got round to the path down to the viaduct and the rear tyre got a visit from the P fairy. No kit as I was travelling light so had to push back home. It was only 2.5 mile and it was a nice walk. I dread to think what would have happened if I had got to Croglin, which is 11.5mile from home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Sep 2015)

Alex H said:


> Any chance of a translation ?


Microwave oven I believe.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/389171436

















Nice sunny 27 miles, as a warm up for the London ride on Saturday.


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Sep 2015)

Having spotted some rather full blackberry bushes whilst out on Tuesdays ride I thought pop back with some containers & harvest a few today while the weather was still fine. So it was back up to Hampworth for some picking before visiting my usual spot at Bartley, as I know these are quite a sweet tasting berry . I did however make the schoolboy error of not looking at what was at shin level when I moved along the bushes & found some rather annoying stinging nettles that are still stinging now, 3 hours later!

https://www.strava.com/activities/389157756





Berries aplenty at Hampworth, with the golf course in the background.





The fruits of my labour, ready to be frozen for the winter time blackberry & apple crumbles.


----------



## gavgav (10 Sep 2015)

My 50th ride of 2015, at the end of one of the best days of weather we've had this year. Lovely warm sunshine, but a fairly keen easterly breeze.

I set off through Bayston Hill, passing a chap playing a steel drum!! Seemed a bit odd, if he was busking, that he was on the opposite side of the road to where the shops/footfall are?

Continued up Lyth Hill and then dropped down to Exfords Green, before heading up Long Lane, having to stop twice for tractors and today's farm animal in the road was a Chicken. Much rather that than the Cow!!

I then climbed up the hill to Oaks, scaring the life out of a chap who was collecting up comes from some roadworks. I was going quite slowly up the hill and he turned round and jumped out of his skin when he saw me .

Lovely sunny view from Oaks





From there I took the descent down to Plealey for the 1st time and then around to Annscroft and followed the main road through Hook-a-Gate, as far as Nobold. I was in 2 minds whether to head straight home or do a loop of the Town, but as it was such a nice evening I took the decision to do the loop, heading through Radbrook, Porthill and into the Quarry, where the American Circus was setting up. It was very busy in The Quarry and I had to have my wits about me to avoid being fetched off by dogs that were running loose all over the place.

From there I followed the River to Castlefields and then took the cycle paths back home.

23.2 miles with 970ft of climbing


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2015)

Home from work sunshining choice off an hour of Emmerdale or a ride hmm. Out with the bike Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland ,Woodhouse Eaves hit the climb of Maplewell Rd hard a nasty climb with three false summits then turned back towards Old John and down Sharply hill into Newtown Linford up the last climb and strava segment before home flew up it . Got home to find strava had stopped recording before the climb off maplewell rd so its no pds  12.54 miles according to bike computer 9.6 on strava at 15.4 mph in lovely sunshine making the most while the light night last


----------



## Alex H (10 Sep 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Microwave oven I believe.



Of course it is - I knew that!  (Welsh apparently http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=popty+ping)


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Sep 2015)

Tale of two rides - yesterday and today.

Both just quick local spins after work so nothing too exciting, so no maps or photos - both virtually the same route, distance and average speed.
Down to Manston Lane (horrid headwind both times), back and up through Pendas Fields and looped around Manston Park (on the road) before repeating.

Yesterday: 11.13 miles, 41 mins, average speed 16.2mph
Today: 11.27 miles, 41 mins, average speed 16.4mph (Wahey - look how much faster I went...)


----------



## Katherine (10 Sep 2015)

My ride _from Sunday, _was an adventure.
I should have joined a Skyride in Bolton for a hilly 30 miles, but I missed the path on route 55 when it skirted round a field. I arrived at the starting point 5 minutes late. I rode around looking for a large group of cyclists, gave up and started asking passers-by. I was told that a group had just left from the car park across the road! I followed them for 20 minutes with people telling me which way they'd gone until I got to tell top of one road and no one to ask which way they'd gone. After having given up and then someone else seeing them and having my hopes raised several times, it took me a while to decide whether to go home or go for a hilly ride on my own.
Well, it was a lovely hot sunny day, so I sat on a bench and looked at Google maps on my phone and decided to ride towards Rivington, which I'd never been to before. I was barely halfway up the next hill when I caught up with a younger lady on a nice (don't ask me what it was) road bike but looked like she was struggling in the wrong gear. She was pleased to see me and delighted that I was able to show her how to change the gears on her boyfriend's bike. When I said I wasn't really sure where I was going, she took me up and over the next hill which was good practice for her too. We enjoyed the few miles together and she'd picked up the gears, going home much more efficiently, despite wearing trainers on clipless pedals.
After that I headed for Rivington, via Belmont, enjoying the hills and the views.
I checked out various refreshment stops, having coffee and cake in one, Rivington Barn was full of bikers, so I didn't stay long, then coffee and a teacake in another. The last was right by the reservoir and where I got into conversation with another 2 ladies on nice road bikes who'd riden the easier way up the A6 from Walkden, which was the way I decided to bomb it home. A lovely, interesting ride in glorious weather.
37 miles, 1950 feet elevation.


----------



## Katherine (10 Sep 2015)

A lovely evening ride to Salford Quays and round Media City, looking for a sunset but it was a bit cloudy. Home in the dark on quiet roads. 19 miles.


----------



## MikeW-71 (11 Sep 2015)

Had to pop out and post a letter after work. But the post box is just round the corner.... So I added a few more corners... 

3.5 miles on the old Raleigh
https://www.strava.com/activities/389350997

Hopefully I can have time after decorating prep to get out for a ride tommorrow too.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2015)

Technically this is today's ride as I'm still up since it was ridden...

Just a short bimble on the SS pub bike to pick enough blackberries and elderberries for lunch, a crumble & a few gallons of wine...
My first port of call was through an old kitchen garden and orchard, in a ruined house, to pick some plums. Sadly, either they'd been picked, or not cropped this year.
Never mind.. Onwards to the top end of Cut Throat Lane where I knew there'd be good pickings.
Within half an hour, I'd got enough for my rucksack
and headed homeward via Court Farm.




Back home on 7 miles on the old pub bike with a bulging rucksack full of berries just in time for lunch & w*rk..
 http://www.strava.com/activities/389038121


----------



## Nomadski (11 Sep 2015)

Was such a nice warm sunny day, really fancied a ride out. Then I finished my early shift (4-1pm) got home, made a cup of tea, sat down and then all of a sudden it was 10pm! D'oh.



ColinJ said:


> TBH - it was a bit of an impulse buy. I had a budget of about £200 and just searched for compact cameras which got good reviews and I don't remember reading about the Sony.
> 
> I haven't explored its capabilities properly yet. (I'm not a photographer and don't know what I am doing so I leave it on auto most of the time.)



The "S" series were always Canon's premium compacts, they have always been great. Surprised none of the sites you looked at mentioned the RX100, it is pretty much leading class for that type of camera with its huge sensor. Maybe it's price at the time was higher than the group you was looking at (just a snip under £300 recently, and £550 when released!).

http://www.trustedreviews.com/sony-cyber-shot-rx100-review

I'll shut up about cameras now....


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2015)

Nice 13 mile pre work ride this morning . Tried to get a picture of the mist and the sun but failed, so took these instead.


----------



## robjh (11 Sep 2015)

I went for a ride yesterday evening along some of the canal towpaths around Birmingham. After leaving work in Coventry, I rode to Knowle, near Solihull, and got onto the Grand Union towpath there. With hindsight I should have stayed on the road for another couple of miles as the towpath on this first stretch was appalling, but improved markedly after Catherine de Barnes (yes, that really is a place name).

The canal goes from pure rural, running between fields, into a long shaded cutting through the suburbs, where gardens come down to the water and houses are glimpsed through the trees, to urban and (post-) industrial, lined by endless yards and warehouses and other industry and criss-crossed by roads and railways. There is plenty of sturdy Victorian functional architecture in varying states of abandon and picturesque decay. It’s fascinating stuff if that’s your thing.

_Bridges near Aston junction_




I came back up to the roads through the centre of Birmingham – a bit of a mistake with all the road works and temporary one-ways that made route finding difficult, and I resorted momentarily to a spot of pavement-riding (shh! Don’t tell anyone on Cycle Chat).

_Two occasional inconveniences - a bridge with brick ridges ; a gate across the towpath_








I rejoined the canal amongst all the busy restaurants and bars behind Broad Street, and took the ‘Mainline’ canal towards Wolverhampton. This is wide and straight, and with its smooth well-maintained towpath I made faster progress here. The canals form tranquil green arteries that cut through the conurbation, and can feel miles away from all the noise and urbanity that is just beyond the trees. There are some lovely 19th century iron bridges on this stretch, culminating at Galton Bridge which carries a road way above both canal and railway.

_on the Birmingham Mainline canal_





_Galton Bridge_





I was running out of daylight by Tipton, so I left the canal and took the roads back to Birmingham via Oldbury, then jumped on a train back to Coventry and rode a few more miles home. I did 34 miles to Tipton, and a total of 53 for the ride.

_Sunset on the M5 bridge_


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/389730449
















A nice 27 miler, in the warm sunshine


----------



## Spartak (11 Sep 2015)

Short ride this morning from Emersons Green to Filton.

Loaded bike onto mates car for journey to Eurotunnel for trip to Abbeville to ride the Ronde Picardy Sportif on Saturday.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Sep 2015)

Nice xc ride today in the nene valley area.
Lovely day here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2015)

104 miles today, very windy but very sunny and very warm, back at work on Monday so I can have a rest. Has been a cracking week to have off work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/389808580


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (11 Sep 2015)

Today is Bank Holiday here, National Catalan day. So, the normal traffic free roads were, traffic free! 
122km, 2200m of climbing in glorious sunshine for the first part, then it clouded over a little.




Early start, climbing out of the fog.




Climbing the 20km cat 1 climb to Collfred.




Quiet and rural, 1050m up.




View at the highest point.




The route and profile.


----------



## i hate hills (11 Sep 2015)

Took the mtb in the car up to Fordoun for a cycle on the country roads there . Very little traffic and very scenic. Not sure how many miles was done but just great to get out after the stresses of nightshift.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Sep 2015)

Given that I haven't posted anything for a while and that the weather was so good today, or should I say the light, I thought I would post today's ride... or at least some of the photos from it (and yes, I think I have a problem with the camera which I may need to look at...)

So not having had much energy of recent and also wanting to rule out cycling as the cuase of a problem I have with my knees (ligaments are very sore) I have only been going out at the weekend with my OH rather than during the week alone. But yesterday and today the weather was sooooo nice that I decided I wanted to get out (and cycling has been ruled out) so off I went for a short ride along the Whitegate way... Its the usual dodge the dogs, walkers, occasional horse riders, many many horse landmines and the occasional cyclist not looking at where they are going... 






So the A556 bridge....





My favourite silver birch trees (just past the A49 bridge)





The far end where all the wild garlic grows in the spring





Coming back, roughly half way back





Somewhere around the scout camp





And almost home again.... (and a moment when the wind wasn't blowing)....

It was a lovely morning to be out and I only wish I had the energy for doing more, but at the moment I am very tired and my back is hurting me, so I am just taking life easy.... so a gentle and slow 11 miles 

yesterday https://www.strava.com/activities/389767397
And today https://www.strava.com/activities/389767401


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Sep 2015)

2 rides for me today, only 1 of which was planned. I had a nice route in my head, taking in all my errands, and though my shopping was less than successful, I arrived home with 11 miles done on the MTB shopper looking forward to a relaxing afternoon before taking my Cub pack away for the weekend.
Only after lunch did I realise the lack of toothpaste, so off out again
15 miles today. I plan to 'sneak' a bike onto the car roof for the weekend and get a few miles in someplace different.


----------



## Dec66 (11 Sep 2015)

2.7 miles to Bromley. I'll be making the return soon.

I'll post my Strava data up here tonight


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Sep 2015)

Dec66 said:


> 2.7 miles to Bromley. I'll be making the return soon.
> 
> I'll post my Strava data up here tonight


You'll be finished, FINISHED I TELLS YA.


----------



## Dec66 (11 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> You'll be finished, FINISHED I TELLS YA.


It nearly bloody did... ride time up from 8:30 (m:ss) to 9:15 (m:ss) caused by a broken down bus at the foot of the daunting Col Du Westmoreland... Who put that bloody thing there?

Have had to stop for sustenance; now I have an awkward decision... the 400 yard direct route home, or 500 yards and a stop for oven chips? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Sep 2015)

Dec66 said:


> It nearly bloody did... ride time up from 8:30 (m:ss) to 9:15 (m:ss) caused by a broken down bus at the foot of the daunting Col Du Westmoreland... Who put that bloody thing there?
> 
> Have had to stop for sustenance; now I have an awkward decision... the 400 yard direct route home, or 500 yards and a stop for oven chips? Decisions, decisions...


Chips win every time


----------



## Dec66 (11 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Chips win every time


Damn right... With mushy peas, "the guacamole of the North"...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 104 miles today, very windy but very sunny and very warm, back at work on Monday so I can have a rest. Has been a cracking week to have off work.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/389808580



You clock up some amazing mileage! Every credit to you.


----------



## BSRU (11 Sep 2015)

Managed my 15th 100km+ ride of the year, three times as many as last year.

A total 107km with 1300m of going up, giving an average of 12m per km.
The hardest part wast the first 40km, into a strong wind on roads which either go up or go down(mostly up), over 16m per km for the first 40km.
Still a nice 8km fast downhill section after that and then pretty much tailwind all the way home, which was nice.










A little bit of downhill just before the final climb in the first 40km section, it's only a cat 4.





Started recovery with a very large piece of Genoa cake, with all that dried fruit it must count to one of my five a day.
Also had two 2.5km rides taking the kids to school on their bikes, first time for the youngest.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Sep 2015)

Got up around 5.30am as Mr Blackbird was giving it some beans and I was full of energy.

Had to go and do some business stuff till 2pm and when I got home I was dismayed to find that my energy had upped sticks and buggered off someplace else.

Heroically forced myself onto bike and tbh it didn't feel good all the way round - had to go out on the beast as tomorrow I am at Goodison to see if we can pick up some points from The Toffees and Sunday I am off hiking in The Fells and Monday business has its claws into me again. Upshot is; Tuesday is my next riding opportunity.

Numbers: 17.55 Miles @ 14.5 mph av' and 974' ascent.

Profile of my 'miserable but at least I got out and did it' ride:

NB: I think the flat bits must be the privacy thingy in action? The house is at 372' - presume it gets credited in the stat's.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Sep 2015)

A ride out to watch the Tour of Britain....headwinds, tailwinds, peanut butter sandwiches and a wheelsucker

Forecast was really good so I planned a ride over the Snake Pass to Hathersage, do a bit of a loop to do another climb, find a good spot on the KoM and then back over the Snake Home

Except the weather from the off wasn't good at all. Going up the Snake it was cloudy, poor visibility near the top, a miserable 20moh headwind and it was only 10 degrees. Over by the Ladybower reservoir I started to see other road cyclists and by the time I got to Hathersage there were loads. Did a ride up the Abney climb; about 7.5km but only 3% average. Back to Hathersage and rode up the hill out of the back of the village which was the first "Skoda KoM" in Stage 6 of the Tour of Britain. In truth, it's not a hard climb; about 2.5km @ 6% and I tried to look cool and relaxed cycling past the roadside spectators

Got a good spot close to the top






Tucked into my peanut butter sandwiches (I managed a reasonably fast ride last week powered by these. I'm persisting with them to see whether they are the nirvana of cycling nutrition or not)

The first two groups were racing hard up the climb, no chitter chatter, full race faces. Here's Ian Stannard






And here (I think) is Boasen-Hagen, the race leader





The Grupetto finally came through 20 minutes later, chatting and obviously enjoying a rather more relaxed day's cycling in the Peak District. Time to head back over the Snake, this time with a nice tailwind the whole way. I got to Bamford and became aware of someone riding close behind me. So I put a bit more effort in....and he speeded up too. No problem, I'll slow down slightly, he'll get the message and come through and take a turn. Not a bit of it. He remained on my back wheel for about 8 miles; all the lower slopes of the Snake. As soon as the gradient increased (and I slowed) he shot past me and that was that. Bit impolite

Faaaaast descent off the Snake to Glossop; managed 53mph which was a bit unnerving as it was only top dressed a month or so ago

55 miles, 4,900ft of climbing. Good day out


----------



## Spartak (11 Sep 2015)

Arrived at our rented Gite this afternoon & went out for short spin before tea.











Signed on for tomorrow's Ronde Picardy - goody bag included baseball cap, track mitts & a lactose drink !!!


----------



## Saluki (11 Sep 2015)

2 rides today.
https://www.strava.com/activities/390030259
Utility ride to the N&N to meet Hubster from dialysis before going off dog walking.
Had a brilliant spin down the road and a PR, I think, along the Watton Road.

Later in the day I did a quick ride to Attlebridge
https://www.strava.com/activities/390030346
What a bloody palaver that was.
The PX CX had a flat back tyre so Hubster changes it but that innertube has a dodgy valve (straight in the bin with it) and then the next tube went down. Then we found another CX fat tube and put that in. While I changed into longs instead of shorts - the temp had dropped in the time all the faffing took - that tube went down so I think that there might still be something in that tyre. Hubster says 'take the Whyte'. So I did. We dropped the seat a couple on inches and I rode off to Attlebridge on the mahoosive Whyte Kings Cross. The bars are really wide, after my nice little 40cm bars on my CX, they are also about 9 feet in front of the saddle. Talking of saddles, that is the most horriblest, uncomfiest thing I have ever sat on. Even worse than that Selle Italia Demonic Pro Gel thing Hubster had once.

The ride was OK, my lights worked beautifully and lit up the tree tunnels. New batteries all around. I didn't take the USB one. It's been charged and it's currently lighting up my desk, while I find out how long a charge lasts. I got 4 PBs on that ride. God knows how as that rattling bike was not a joy to ride, in any way, shape or form. Oh, it needs a gear service as it only has big ring, no little ring. That last climb was hard work, so pleased I came up Oval Road and not Marlpit Hill.

19 miles for the day. One fun ride, the other was interesting. I am not sure that I'm ever going to walk right again after that saddle though. My back and shoulders ache like anything and we only have a shower room. Right now, I'd give money for a hot bath.


----------



## Poacher (11 Sep 2015)

Went out just after 2pm to ride the 6 miles or so to the local branch of Toolstation to pick up an angled radiator valve incorporating a drain point, which I'd convinced Mrs Poacher was necessary to stop the central heating system from losing pressure. This was actually true, as the firm who fitted our boiler had ignored the fitted but inconveniently positioned drain cock and disconnected the kitchen radiator valve in order to drain the system, and caused a leak in the process. Their skills in other areas left something to be desired as well. But I digress, just as I did on the way home. Despite an excruciating wait in the unanticipated queue, I finally got the part and set off again. Detoured (>slightly!) to the Forest recreation ground in good time for the finish of today's stage of the Tour of Britain. Fantastic finish! My mistake was to hang around for the peleton to finish their prolonged pootle. Returned back home looking rather sheepish at nearly ten to five, to be greeted by "I didn't expect you back this early!".
What worries me is that she seemed sincere!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2015)

More like "your rides this week" this time. It's been commuting miles as usual during the week and here is a brief summary:
Monday - no ride as my legs weren't up to it after the weekend.

Tuesday - Very foggy in the morning. The lights were definitely wanted. On the last stretch to work I encountered a large cycle outing which confirmed my opinion that high-vis is *not *a substitute for lights in foggy conditions.

Wednesday - A nicer day even though it was still a bit misty in the morning, Being dry weather I used the Raleigh which is always a nice change. There was a brisk easterly wind in the evening which favoured the short route home along the main road and for once everyone was being polite and giving me lots of space. Like that!

Thursday - A nice day again but I used the knockabout bike and took it on the longer route through The Quarry. This would usually be a good ride but the council has decided in their wisdom to block off and dig up one of the main cycle routes to two large local schools during the first week of term. It therefore took a bit longer than usual to negotiate this section and riding against the easterly meant I took about 10 minutes longer getting to work than expected.
By evening I felt like I'd got no energy (possibly an after effect of the big ride at the weekend) so the ride home wasn't that quick even with the wind behind me. I managed 13mph for the round trip but I think that figure flatters me today. There were loads of other riders about this evening - far more than I generally see at this time on a weekday. Something to do with the Tour of Britain being on perhaps?

Today - I used the Raleigh again and had stonking ride in even against the wind. Even better, with the wind behind me again I was able to match the morning pace (14.7 mph average) on the mostly uphill return trip and was the one doing all the overtaking this evening. Work has been pretty dull for me just lately but at least I'm better off than the guys I passed on the commutes this week who were standing at traffic islands, dressed as Spiderman and advertising a local pizza takeaway.

218 miles done over the last seven days. Not too shabby.

I don't generally bother with photos on the commute but grabbed a few on Thursday:




The circus is in town. My sister went to a perfomance last night and would like to know what, apart from the name and a few flags, is so American about it?





Starting to look autumnal down by the River Severn.





Another view from Victoria Avenue with Kingsland Bridge in the background.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Sep 2015)

A ride out to watch the finish in Nottingham of The Tour of Britain. Points of interest, the Grantham canal which according to the plaque on a lock, was restored in 2000 was absolutely choked up with vegetation, quite sad. Lovely strong tailwind all the way there. Nottingham was not fun to cycle through, no provision at all for cyclists on the roads I travelled. The park where the race finished was strangely devoid of cyclists for a stage finish.
A helpful marshall held my bike while I took a pic of the finishing straight, he really tried to keep out of shot





In case you were wondering how team Sky get their washing done





Better include the obligatory shot of some of the race.
Coming down the finishing straight





Lovely weather, pity about the headwind going back. Saw a grand total of 2 other cyclists on my return journey, exceedingly odd.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> A ride out to watch the finish in Nottingham of The Tour of Britain.. Nottingham was not fun to cycle through, no provision at all for cyclists on the roads I travelled.



Might have been best if you had looked at http://www.nottinghamcity.gov.uk/cycling

That easterly was nasty, did manage 2 PRs westbound yesterday and my slowest ever time eastbound. Seemed to be devoid of cyclists up here as well yesterday.


----------



## i hate hills (12 Sep 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Given that I haven't posted anything for a while and that the weather was so good today, or should I say the light, I thought I would post today's ride... or at least some of the photos from it (and yes, I think I have a problem with the camera which I may need to look at...)
> 
> So not having had much energy of recent and also wanting to rule out cycling as the cuase of a problem I have with my knees (ligaments are very sore) I have only been going out at the weekend with my OH rather than during the week alone. But yesterday and today the weather was sooooo nice that I decided I wanted to get out (and cycling has been ruled out) so off I went for a short ride along the Whitegate way... Its the usual dodge the dogs, walkers, occasional horse riders, many many horse landmines and the occasional cyclist not looking at where they are going...
> 
> ...


You always seem to be able to catch the light and take great photos, some lovely shots there.


----------



## Simontm (12 Sep 2015)

Remember me?  Took advantage of a rare morning off and unexpected sun as the forecast was originally going to be rain and headed north. Tha t was it, no other plan just head north. So Kingston, Richmond, Kew, Hanger Lane and the Ace Cafe.



Then Wembley




The thought I'd have a look at the Neasden Temple.






Would have gone in but thought it may have been a bit disrespectful for a sweaty cyclist to go in!
Anyway headed back south, Willsden, Paddington Bowl, through Ken Gardens onto the Kings Road where after overtaking a cyclist, he ran a red light to get ahead but caught him up and blasted him out before Putney.
All the way from Putney to Richmond similar thing happened. A cyclist overtook me by RLJ three times and three times I caught him up and overtook him. On the third, I think he gave up 
Over Strawberry Hill, through Bushy Park home.
40 miles in about two and a half hours


----------



## Jacqueslemac (12 Sep 2015)

Another one here whose ride was to watch the Tour of Britain. It was raining when I left, so I took the tourer (mudguards, see) and put an extra jersey and a fleece in the pannier. It was a 20 mile ride there and I got soaked twice and dried out twice before I arrived. The village (Old Buckenham) was _en fête_ so there was a good atmosphere with a fun fair, real ale festival and plenty of food stalls. 

By the time the riders came through the sun was out. As normal, it was over very quickly (I only recognised Alex Dowsett in the breakaway and Sir Bradley Wiggins riding last but one in the peloton, the rest were strung out a bit because of the crosswinds, but were still packed fairly close together).

My round trip was a little over 40 miles which is my longest ride this year (to my shame). My, the tourer is heavy compared with my usual road bike!


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/390536662
Off up to London to ride the TOB stage, ahead of the Peloton tomorrow, courtesy of Skride Social.

















This photo is always sobering.





Just for Goonerobes.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Sep 2015)

Saturday ride this week family commitments tomorrow .Got up this morning to a damp start waited until 12.30 as the weather was improving .Set off Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby caught up with couple of riders heading for Ragdale doing the sportive the tour of Leicestershire after they turned off a half mile later caught another guy quick chat and he told me he's also doing the tour and heading for Ragdale informed him he's missed the turning and he thanked me and turned round. On through Frisby then Rotherby at the crossroads over the A607 chatted to the Marshall directing the riders I then realised all three of the other riders I'd seen had got to Ragdale by missing a good chunk of the route . While chatted to the Marshall a rider was asking if we had seem a woman in colourful shorts we said no .while chatting we could see her approaching very colourful shorts . Anyway parted company heading in opposite directions passed the last couple of stragglers before Gaddesby ,Barsby ,South Croxton ,Queniborough, Rearsby ,Cossington ,Sileby , Mountsorrel. As I came into Mountsorrel was flagged down by a lady its was the feed station for the sportive I explained I wasn't in it but she said I could have a flatjack  anyway While I was there the group including the woman in colourful shorts rode in .Had a quick chat and asked if I could tag along as they were heading my way. Into Mountsorrel up bond lane a nasty climb into Swithland left at the triangle and up the first climb then straight up Warren hill all this for them after 65 miles a tough end to finish a 75 mile ride .I got up the climbs nice and easily I'd only done 35 miles .A couple of ladies on hybrids were well chuffed to have made up it Warren hill its a nasty climb well done .Into Newtown Linford where the sportive riders went right towards Groby I parted company I promised I see then next year .Home with 37.7 miles done in 2hr 20mins at 15.8 mph nice ride with some nice company


----------



## Simontm (12 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/390536662
> Off up to London to ride the TOB stage, ahead of the Peloton tomorrow, courtesy of Skride Social.
> 
> View attachment 103525
> ...


Can I just complain about liking a post with _that_ in it! 
Must have passed each other at some point.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Sep 2015)

Simontm said:


> Can I just complain about liking a post with _that_ in it!
> Must have passed each other at some point.


I was very distinctive today, very bright green Fluoro shoe covers, and a bright pink bag cover.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Sep 2015)

You nearly didn't get a like for that last photo @Racing roadkill but seeing as though they lost again today.......

Todays planned ride taking in the Test Valley & New Forest didn't go quite to plan as network rail decided to close the road at a crossing at East Dean but being forever hopeful I went down the road anyway just in case they were letting pedestrians cross but no, so back I went to find another way round to get to the little hill I did for the first time last week. 

Following my instincts I headed towards West Tytherley & to where I thought I needed to go & after going up & down the same stretch of road twice I was was back on track & found said hill (although it felt harder today for some reason). From there I headed back to the better roads of the New Forest & down to Downton where I planned another new route to Hale, along a narrow single track road which was okay & adds another option for my midweek rides.

The rest of the ride was on familiar forest roads, through Frogham to Linwood, where I finally picked up a tailwind, & across the former airfield to Nomansland, down to Bramshaw & home via Copythorne & Tatchbury for a pleasant 64 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/390464610





Why I'll never be a photographer as I managed to cut the cross off of St. Johns Church at Lockerley!





The Millennium beacon at Downton.





After Tuesdays donkeys, it was the turn of the sheep to bring a halt to proceedings today.


----------



## Diggs (12 Sep 2015)

Slightly disappointed that the road was kicking up so much spray I couldn't really use the footage from the new cheap cam I picked up in the week but otherwise seemed to work ok. 
The ride itself was a lot warmer and less wet than I was expecting and a lovely ride through the damp Essex countryside.
Getting to the stage where it's taking as long to clean the bike as I was actually out for.


----------



## andytheflyer (12 Sep 2015)

Continuing the testing of my audax gears on the Defy, and my legs......

Tried a bit of @Rickshaw Phil's route from last weekend. Parked car at Penybontfawr and rode over to Llyn Vyrnwy via a short sharp climb after the village (2 houses?) of Hirnant. Stopped (early) for a quick cuppa before rolling along the nice and flat western side of the lake, before turning west to head for the T with the Bwlch-y-Groes road about 5 miles further on. Was passed on the climb by a very tall and slender gentleman (so a proper grimpeur) and a lady companion on the carbon Cubes - but since it was drizzling slightly I was optimistic that their bikes would dissolve and I could reclaim bragging rights. This is a tough climb for me - it's more or less up all the way from the lake, some steep bits, some flatter bits, but fairly relentless - but apart from having to get off and walk around a sheep truck blocking the road half way up, I rode it in one go, with no stops. I met the Cube couple again at the T junction (so carbon does not dissolve in the rain - or maybe it takes more time) where they were preparing to descend to Dinas Mawddach down the Bwlch-y-Groes pass before turning around and climbing back up. Nutters. 

I turned rt and slogged to the top - the highest road pass in Wales at 565m. Shortly after the clag cleared and I had a fantastic, sunny and scenic roll down to Bala lake, turning E also the shore of the lake. Once at the top end, I turned R to head over the Berwyns via the B4391, under blue skies, topping out at about 495m before a fast run down into Llangynog. Am I allowed to say I was doing a bit more than the required 30mph on the way into the village? 
From there, a quick run back to Penybontfawr, via the village shop (still open at 5pm!!) for a very reasonable Magnum clone ice cream at 60p. Yes, 60p - or 30% of the real Magnum price. And just as good.

About 4500ft of climbing and 40 miles. Could have done a bit more, but the boss had tea on......

Must get a cheapo digital camera...


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Sep 2015)

Went out yesterday afternoon for a couple of hours in the sun to get the legs going as my cold seems to be going;not too bad apart from one bit into the wind but a 31kph average is not too shabby.
Didn't feel too tired which bodes well for next week-ends L'Etape London;should be ok for 100+ miles at a lower tempo,just hope the weathers ok.

https://www.strava.com/activities/389949303


----------



## Saluki (12 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/390697580

The rain that had been forecast didn't materialise and the BBC gave out a nice forecast for this afternoon from about 4pm onwards.
The morning was spent working so no going to watch the Tour coming past ours today. Heigh ho. Not quite ours, 2 main roads over though so near enough. 3 miles away. Once home packing was done, more packing and taking apart cupboards for moving and getting them packed. Oh, putting a curry in the slow-cooker too.

10 to 5 saw us on the roadies and riding down the Marriotts (tons of people walking on it today) and through the edge of the city to the Riverside where there were even more people, all wearing Norwich City scarves so the football must have kicked every one out of the ground. We delivered a key back to an old client, who's dogs we used to walk but won't any longer due to moving house. We then retraced our tyre tracks to the Red Lion pub and crossed Riverside Road and cut the corner off by going up Rosary Road, where a friend of ours used to live. The traffic was bonkers. We filtered through slowly until we got onto Yarmouth Road and continued filtering along the outside of the traffic all the way down to Thunder Lane when it got a bit clearer. Very slow but we were busy watching the cars and didn't notice the little hills. 

At Dussindale we popped into Sainsbury's for a wee break and grabbed a couple of Danish Pastries (we didn't ride far enough but who cares). From there, we went up Pound Lane to Laundry Lane and rode past my old Grammar School on the right and then the old Recreation Ground on the left. I spend many happy hours on the Rec when I was a kid. We rode past the house that I grew up, some of the time, in and then doglegged through Heartsease and through Moushold (dog walking country and where I had a really great flat) before whipping through Mile Cross and tried not to have to stop anywhere before picking up the Marriotts back home.

Sort of a nostalgia route today. Only 14.8 miles in an hour and 30 or so. Very slow but we didn't get over 7mph through the Riverside area or along Thorpe/Yarmouth Road, until we got to the bottom of Harvey Lane and then it was quick-slow-quick-slow until Thunder Lane. Only 107m of climbing. It felt like more. Felt really tired. Really looked forward to going out but felt a bit pants after the first 9 miles or so.


----------



## i hate hills (12 Sep 2015)

Saluki said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/390697580
> 
> The rain that had been forecast didn't materialise and the BBC gave out a nice forecast for this afternoon from about 4pm onwards.
> The morning was spent working so no going to watch the Tour coming past ours today. Heigh ho. Not quite ours, 2 main roads over though so near enough. 3 miles away. Once home packing was done, more packing and taking apart cupboards for moving and getting them packed. Oh, putting a curry in the slow-cooker too.
> ...


Always nice when the rain fails to come and you managed to get a ride in that you thought wouldn't happen.


----------



## Donger (12 Sep 2015)

Hi guys, I'm back! (Don't groan). Currently whiling away an hour or two in a northern French motel room and catching up with this thread after spending a week in the (Wifi-less) dark ages in the French Alps. Once again, the local search engine threw a wobbly over "Cyclechat" and helpfully suggested a site about menstrual cycles in cats! Spent a stunning week living the dream around lake Annecy, with glorious sunshine and fantastic views everywhere. I had been building up my training for almost a year specifically to make sure I made the most of this chance, and it was worth every ounce of effort spent in training. My Ridgeback was well pampered this week, as the garage of the house we were staying in had been fitted with a marble-tiled floor, so this turned out to be a luxury bike stable, with room for me to lay out all my kit and my tools and keep the bike nice and dry.




We arrived in Doussard, at the Southern end of Lake Annecy, late on the Saturday night, and I was straining at the leash. Got up and out at stupid o'clock on the Sunday morning for a gentle cruise around, and ended up doing one of my favourite rides of all time. Took the brilliant cycle path along the lake as far as St Jorioz, where I turned off and headed up the side valley signposted "St Eustache". The road immediately kicked up to something between 8 and 10% and kept going like that up through a housing estate, past a chateau and up through a series of hairpin bends through alpine meadows and outlying farms. The bends just kept on coming, and I just kept on going. Eventually I heard a group of English cyclists coming up behind me, and I caught sight of them a couple of times coming round hairpins beneath me. Of course they caught me and overtook me in the end, but I managed not to look as tired as I actually was. Managed to get to the top of the hill, where I rested for a few moments and had a drink by an old lavoir that had goldfish in it. The sign in this shot shows that I was actually quite close to the Col de Leschaux, which I would like to have climbed, but I was running short of time by now, and I set my sights on the vilage of St Eustache instead.




Just after this point, I spotted a sign stating that this had been the "Cote de Puget", and that the altitude was 796 metres. (The bottom of the climb was at 448 metres). Just as I was congratulating myself at doing my third biggest climb ever ..... all without stopping on the climb, the road started to drop quite steeply, and for the best part of a mile, losing hard-earned altitude as it went,




before a short climb back up into St Eustache - which was stated to be at an altitude of 728 metres.




At this point I turned tail and headed back, first down, then up the hill again back to the top of the Cote de Puget. By my reckoning this now added up to about 450 metres of climbing, and unbelievably, I was still feeling great. Now I had the chance to take some photos of the stunning views of Lake Annecy that I had glimpsed on the way up. Wow!




Every hairpin or treeless stretch you came to had a view like these....




Here you can see the road doubling back on itself over and over just beneath me to the left. Annecy is at the far end of the lake as you look at it...




What a truly stunning ride to start the week with..... and even got back in time for breakfast, and a lovely day out with Mrs Donger. The bike behaved itself perfectly, repaying me for the pampered lodgings. This next shot is from the lakeside cycle path, and is of the village of Doussard, where we were staying ...



I'd told the missus to "smoke me a kipper, I'll be back for breakfast ", and here I was, back again barely half an hour after my Kingsway CC club ride would have started back in Gloucester. Definitely one of my favourite three rides ever. What a way to start a week, never mind a day.




More (and even better) to come.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Rustybucket (12 Sep 2015)

Donger said:


> Hi guys, I'm back! (Don't groan). Currently whiling away an hour or two in a northern French motel room and catching up with this thread after spending a week in the (Wifi-less) dark ages in the French Alps. Once again, the local search engine threw a wobbly over "Cyclechat" and helpfully suggested a site about menstrual cycles in cats! Spent a stunning week living the dream around lake Annecy, with glorious sunshine and fantastic views everywhere. I had been building up my training for almost a year specifically to make sure I made the most of this chance, and it was worth every ounce of effort spent in training. My Ridgeback was well pampered this week, as the garage of the house we were staying in had been fitted with a marble-tiled floor, so this turned out to be a luxury bike stable, with room for me to lay out all my kit and my tools and keep the bike nice and dry.
> View attachment 103549
> 
> We arrived in Doussard, at the Southern end of Lake Annecy, late on the Saturday night, and I was straining at the leash. Got up and out at stupid o'clock on the Sunday morning for a gentle cruise around, and ended up doing one of my favourite rides of all time. Took the brilliant cycle path along the lake as far as St Jorioz, where I turned off and headed up the side valley signposted "St Eustache". The road immediately kicked up to something between 8 and 10% and kept going like that up through a housing estate, past a chateau and up through a series of hairpin bends through alpine meadows and outlying farms. The bends just kept on coming, and I just kept on going. Eventually I heard a group of English cyclists coming up behind me, and I caught sight of them a couple of times coming round hairpins beneath me. Of course they caught me and overtook me in the end, but I managed not to look as tired as I actually was. Managed to get to the top of the hill, where I rested for a few moments and had a drink by an old lavoir that had goldfish in it. The sign in this shot shows that I was actually quite close to the Col de Leschaux, which I would like to have climbed, but I was running short of time by now, and I set my sights on the vilage of St Eustache instead.
> ...



Brilliant photos - well done!
Well bloody jealous too!


----------



## Simontm (12 Sep 2015)

I was in Verbier couple of months ago and watched guys cycling up. I felt tired in the test car


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Sep 2015)

Two rides to report. Best laid plans for a couple of longish rides went out the window as our dog, Chance, isn't well and is having to have daily trips to the vets so I was glad just to get out on the bikes at all.

First up yesterday's mainly off road ride on the hybrid.
Wood Lane to Scholes, then down Main St towards the Coronation Tree. A tractor was being followed by a woman in a car who was busy beeping her horn. I soon found out why - a bale of hay had fallen off the back and was sitting in the middle of the road. A couple of locals were flapping around it, so I left them to it - they'd probably sent for their pitchforks...
Then onto the bridleway, down Bog Lane, out onto Manston Lane and then up to Garforth before back on road at Barwick Lane before looping back on the bridleway over Garforth Golf Club, where I stopped to let a couple on MTBs heading the opposite way through, then up to Manston Lane, big loop through Pendas Fields and back up to home.

10.33 miles in 49m 40s at an average speed of 12.5mph

Then today, a later ride on the road bike to avoid the rubbish weather we've had for most of the day.

A linear run out to Aberford:
Barwick Rd, then Leeds Rd to Scholes and on to Barwick, continuing on Cattle Lane to Aberford, then up to the Almshouses where it was time for a drink, a photo and to check the footy scores









I'd made good time out to Aberford (later I'd find that I'd set 4 PBs on the way) and the reason why might have been clearer when I rode into a stinker of a headwind virtually all the way home...

Anyhow, 12.65 miles in 48m 26s at an average of 15.7 mph (the average out to Aberford had been 18.8mph...) which will do for today.


----------



## Spartak (12 Sep 2015)

Early start this morning for the ride down to Abbeville for the Ronde Picardie Sportif. 

A very well organised ride with marshalls on EVERY junction thus allowing for a good average speed - 29.9 km/h. 

Did the 132km ride in 4:22:33 - just scrapping a Gold medal standard. 

The wind got stronger as we approached the coast at Ault but lucky it blew us back once we had left the feed station. The expected rain held off until the final 10 kms ;-) 

..... the devil even made an appearance !






.... today's elevation profile 






.... & some post ride refreshment ;-)


----------



## Mattonsea (12 Sep 2015)

Rides with members from this parish are always a good thing. I stuck a request on ere for a partner on CCRides. Bollo got back and so a nice drive up to my old haunt of Winchester to meet up. By the way Bollo is a fibber ,he is not mediocre, the new Canyon looking all stealthy was lent by
the front door belied today's ride. I had no idea where we we're going once out of town , I did struggle on the route, but really enjoyed the day, great scenery and great company, felt a bit guilty for slowing the pace and understand how running around your own patch can really limit your scope. So it was a metric tonne and over 3200ft of climbing. Yes I did enjoy it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2015)

A few hundred feet my ride, as the Trek Marlin had a recalcitrant BB which, after all else failed, I got out the old angle grinder and brought the ordeal to an end. Then, I tested the bike to see how it would ride with a good BB and crankset, and without broken seized pedals, and it was marvellous! One of the shortest best rides I've had, and now a proper size BB is on order.
65F
Winds NW 12
45% relative humidity
30.03 barometer
partly sunny.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2015)

Another early morning ride today this time used latest arrival a Dave Hinde road bike. Set off with 25 in my mind but ended with 23 . Nice route including Wilby, Mears Ashby,Sywell,Holt,Walgrave,Pytchley,Orlingbury and Little Harrowden.


----------



## Dec66 (13 Sep 2015)

Quick blat down from West Wickham to Woldingham via Layhams Road, Skid Hill Lane, Washpond Lane, Haliloo Valley Road, Station Road etc., then along The Ridge and Clarks Lane to Westerham. Out of Westerham, down Force Green Lane, along Pilgrims Lane, up Sundridge Hill to Knockholt, then Cudham, up that nasty hill to Downe, then out of Downe toward Keston, but down Church Hill and Jackass Lane back to Coney Hall, then back up the hill to get home.

56km, 1h 50m, and I have to say a nice morning for it (cool but not too cold, wind no more than a gentle whisper, traffic light).

Kids fed, filter coffee on; anyone want one?


----------



## i hate hills (13 Sep 2015)

biggs682 said:


> Another early morning ride today this time used latest arrival a Dave Hinde road bike. Set off with 25 in my mind but ended with 23 . Nice route including Wilby, Mears Ashby,Sywell,Holt,Walgrave,Pytchley,Orlingbury and Little Harrowden.
> 
> View attachment 103596


Great photo well worth getting up for.


----------



## i hate hills (13 Sep 2015)

Dec66 said:


> Quick blat down from West Wickham to Woldingham via Layhams Road, Skid Hill Lane, Washpond Lane, Haliloo Valley Road, Station Road etc., then along The Ridge and Clarks Lane to Westerham. Out of Westerham, down Force Green Lane, along Pilgrims Lane, up Sundridge Hill to Knockholt, then Cudham, up that nasty hill to Downe, then out of Downe toward Keston, but down Church Hill and Jackass Lane back to Coney Hall, then back up the hill to get home.
> 
> 56km, 1h 50m, and I have to say a nice morning for it (cool but not too cold, wind no more than a gentle whisper, traffic light).
> 
> Kids fed, filter coffee on; anyone want one?


Cheers mate milk no sugar.....would it be cheeky to ask for a biscuit ?


----------



## Dec66 (13 Sep 2015)

i hate hills said:


> Cheers mate milk no sugar.....would it be cheeky to ask for a biscuit ?


Not at all, mi casa es tu casa... Milk chocolate digestives OK?


----------



## SteveF (13 Sep 2015)

Back to the "flatter" lands of Essex, a familiar loop taking in Rainham Marshes and Bulphan with my Brother in Law:


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2015)

Off the bike today , i did a lot around the garden and woke up with a grandad back


----------



## Dec66 (13 Sep 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Off the bike today , i did a lot around the garden and woke up with a grandad back


Well, that's someone's bike parking sorted...


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Sep 2015)

Ride out with the better half today and her longest ride ever(so she says).


https://www.strava.com/activities/391235080
Think she may be getting the bug as we have just been looking at North Norfolk maps and working out a possible touring holiday next year

And also she is now looking at Giant(it's a Marcel Kittel thing) road bikes.


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Ride out with the better half today and her longest ride ever(so she says).
> 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/391235080
> ...



I'm trying to push the OH toward Norfolk, memories of school days on the Wash beckon.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/391338390




























It was bloody hilarious cycling past the BMC lot, wearing this






Lol.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2015)

Newtown Linford the destination 66 miles the journey, basically I followed the same route as I did a few weeks ago but had a better ride, during the last ride I was sorting out a puncture at the Cafe stop having had to stop and put air in the tyre a couple of times on the way out, no such drama on this ride, also on the last ride it rained all the way home, today it was a dry ride, though windy, I started out in bright sunshine with just a gentle breeze but by the time I got to Sutton Cheney it had clouded over the wind had freshened and was slowing progress. I've been experimenting with gearing on the Eastway since I had it and for this ride it was wearing a 44/38 on the front and a 12-27 on the back, it had felt over geared with a 46 on the front but with the 44 on the front it felt a lot more comfortable to ride and I'm going to stick with that for now.






This was taken for me by the householder in Claybrooke Magna


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2015)

My ride today - the V259/1 50TT
Short version:

The A19 is a bit busy for a TT.
Oh, and who removed the surface on the south-bound carriageway? It was there on Wednesday!

And the full version:

The start procedure and signage was spot on, with dry weather and a slight southerly breeze which is perfect for a course that’s uphill going north. A lot of riders seemed to be missing, evidenced by the DNS’, but overall it went well for most.

For me it was about being steady rather than going off too fast, which I’d done in my last TT – a 25 in July. The northern drag uphill for 8-10 miles was tough, particularly doing it twice.

What was worse was the southbound stretch; straight after the turn the tarmac had been scraped for re-surfacing. About 5 miles of the southerly part, which we had to ride over twice, was like riding through porridge on a piledriver. Ever had a massaging car seat? Turn it to “very vigorous” and sit there – I’m not sure I’ll sit properly for a few days, let alone the disc-wheeled riders and quite a few were walking like John Wayne.

My time of 2:12:14 was far better than the 25 where I did a 1:09 on a flat course – today I did 1:05 out and 1:07 back: https://www.strava.com/activities/391225769

This is hopefully the last outing at a TT for my Wilier Izoard XP having picked up a part-built Principia TT2 Light this week.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2015)

Dec66 said:


> Well, that's someone's bike parking sorted...


----------



## i hate hills (13 Sep 2015)

Dec66 said:


> Not at all, mi casa es tu casa... Milk chocolate digestives OK?


Excellent choice .


----------



## i hate hills (13 Sep 2015)

Dec66 said:


> Well, that's someone's bike parking sorted...


Ouch !!!!!!


----------



## i hate hills (13 Sep 2015)

dave r said:


> Newtown Linford the destination 66 miles the journey, basically I followed the same route as I did a few weeks ago but had a better ride, during the last ride I was sorting out a puncture at the Cafe stop having had to stop and put air in the tyre a couple of times on the way out, no such drama on this ride, also on the last ride it rained all the way home, today it was a dry ride, though windy, I started out in bright sunshine with just a gentle breeze but by the time I got to Sutton Cheney it had clouded over the wind had freshened and was slowing progress. I've been experimenting with gearing on the Eastway since I had it and for this ride it was wearing a 44/38 on the front and a 12-27 on the back, it had felt over geared with a 46 on the front but with the 44 on the front it felt a lot more comfortable to ride and I'm going to stick with that for now.
> 
> View attachment 103635
> 
> ...


Hope you got the camera back Dave.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2015)

Nice slow 29 miler with our lass, was chilly when we set off but soon warmed up.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Sep 2015)

Up early for todays ride - again, I had planned something longer - at least a metric half century, possibly an imperial one, but Muttley had to be taken to the vets so there wouldn't be time for such exploits today.

Out through Thorner, then Milner Lane and round the back way towards Bramham, before branching off left to Wattlesyke and then the run down to Boston Spa. Headed towards Tadcaster but took the second right for Toulston and "enjoyed" Rudgate, the single track road which was blathered in mud and stones dragged out of the fields by tractors and the like - I won't be going this way again unless it's been dry for at least week.
Right onto Toulston Lane for the run back to Bramham where I had to hang back behind a horse rider whilst the biggest tractor I've ever seen passed going the other way. The lady on the horse was very nice and thanked me for waiting.
Quick stop in Bramham for a drink, a photo and a time check:




The time check revealed that I was going to be pushed for time if I went via Aberford (and would be up the creek if anything untoward delayed me), so i decided to head back via Thorner. The only other alternative would have been to take NCN R66 to Bramham crossroads and then the A64 home, which isn't a road I'd wish on my worst cycling enemy.
So, Thorner it would be...
Down the dip, (passing a group of cyclists slogging up the other way) and over the A1(M) onto Thorner Road where I was treated to a ridiculously close pass from a WVM numpty, then down the dip at Wothersome, a slower climb up the other side and a good run into Thorner.
Then the climb out of Thorner, where I passed a large group from Seacroft Wheelers heading down the hill.
I don't often ride this way due to the a climb out of the village, which combined with a poor road surface make it a seemingly relentless slog, but I managed to take 3m23s off my PB so I must be improving...
Then Skelton Lane (another PB!) and on to home, where I arrived in ample time to get sorted before taking the hound to the vet (who is going to refer him to an orthopedic specialist tomorrow, hopefully)

All in 25.59 miles, in 1h 42m at an average of 15.0mph and 952 ft climbed. Two PB's set, so not bad for a Sunday morning.

Edit to add that today's ride pushed me over 400 miles in total on the road bike


----------



## mcshroom (13 Sep 2015)

Thought it was going to be wet today when I woke up to the sound of heavy rain. However it's cleared right up now and I was lured out by the unexpected bonus sunshine for a trip over Cold Fell from the wrong side.










I don't normally go South over the pass, and it was interesting to see everything that is usually behind me. The view out to sea's not bad: -





On the way down I discovered why the hill up the other side feels so hard. It's a 20%, not a 14% that I thought it was! Then it was down to Calderbridge, a dash down the roads to Sellafield, enjoying the even lighter than normal traffic before tracing the coast to St Bees along roads quiet and narrow enough to have spider thread across the width of them, before heading up the main route out of St Bees and home for 42km.

That's apparently 1228 kCal according to Strava. This means I have enough diet space for caik! 

Also took me over 3000 miles for the year


----------



## Glow worm (13 Sep 2015)

Yesterday's ride - just a short 14 miler out on the fen.






Out on Tubney Fen near Reach. Some nice fair- weather clouds about.






Stopped for a brew at the bird hide where the National Trust have thoughtfully provided a picnic table.

I had been listening to the Norwich match on the radio through much of the ride and must have yelled ' Yesss!!!' (as our 2nd goal went in) rather louder that I thought, as a group of cyclists ahead that i hadn't spotted turned round to see what the commotion was about!

Off to Kendal tomorrow for work and taking my Brompton with me. Looking forward to having a few hills to play with for a change!


----------



## Reddragon (13 Sep 2015)

1st venture on the roads today, only been on cycle ways and shared use paths up til now. Decided to go the back roads to my parents, hoping for cake. 9.7km there, buggered on the uphills right from my front door. Not confident on the downhills yet, my brakes will be worn out. 45 mins there. Slight shortcut coming back 9km in 37mins, lovely afternoon for it, just really disappointed that I didn't get offered cake and spent all my time there sorting address labels on the computer


----------



## jayonabike (13 Sep 2015)

50 miler with the lads
Didn't plan a route, just made it up as we went along. Quite a hilly route as it turned out. Took the Mercian out for the first time in ages.


----------



## Dec66 (13 Sep 2015)

jayonabike said:


> 50 miler with the lads
> Didn't plan a route, just made it up as we went along. Quite a hilly route as it turned out. Took the Mercian out for the first time in ages.
> 
> View attachment 103664
> ...


Lovely bike, that.


----------



## i hate hills (13 Sep 2015)

After a busy day doing " manies stuff " i got out on the MTB post tea time but only if i helped with dishes. My ride tonight took me through the heart of town and up a trail known as the "Ghostie " , well named pretty creepy. Then out round past the golf club ( not the one i use / no snobs or plus fours where i play ) with all the great and the good sitting at the huge clubhouse window having eats. I only hope the sight of a very sweaty skinhead didn't put them off their roast venison pate. Took a right down to lil Brechin and was doing ok till i hit the hill up to Pittendreich farm. I honestly thought that b****r was going to have me tonight . Stopped at the top and took in some water then onward for the decent into town again. Made my way round to Tesco for a diet coke break , chucked on the lights and did a wee bit more round town. Approx 10 mile covered tonight and this means i've been out 3 times this week the longest i think since i came back after my enforced layoff. Ride safe everyone from a very tired but happy ME. This ride was powered by my wife's mince and tatties. Goodnight. Mike.


----------



## Diggs (13 Sep 2015)

Today was definitely just a gentle ride to the park for a coffee and ABSOLUTELY NOT IN ANY WAY an overprotective dad checking on his son's unaccompanied trip to the park with his friend.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Sep 2015)

Decided to head to Brimham Rocks today again albeit clockwise compared to last Sundays anti clockwise route. Headed direct to the toll bridge over the Nidd and then followed last weeks route in reverse to the rocks. This is one that I completely missed last week, presumably hiding in the glare of the sun.



and these are the ones I took last week looking straight into the sun




From there I continued north, leaving the eastbound NCN688, to the Pateley-Ripon road (B6265).Headed east and then used a couple of narrow lanes either side of the village of Sawley to reach almost Fountains Abbey but then headed south following the westbound NCN688 and then NCN67 through Markington. Possibly because of the lighter winds and lack of the normal westerly, I clocked up a number of PRs including Drovers Hill, approached by a downhill bend.




Left NCN67 as usual to head direct to Ripley where on regaining the NCN, which has relatively recently been modified so that you do not have to use gates, found one cyclist who seems to have a fear of cattle grids (maybe ought to have posted it in the cattle grid thread)




Turned out to be 3 miles shorter and 500ft less climbing than last weeks trip. The last two photos are presumably the last freeze frames from my Lidl Sports Camcorder as it has developed a fault on its display which is showing most details in mirror image and then either going blank or the display moving so that all but a small bit of the display is off screen. Started on Friday, when it also stopped recording, and I boxed it up to take back on Saturday but before I did that thought I would take a video of it only to find it working okay. Stayed okay until I headed out this afternoon but at least it recorded the ride. Think I will replace it with a Go Pro Hero.


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Sep 2015)

Smashing apples. No, smashing apples, as in hitting them hard with a large object. This being the reason for not getting out on the bikes until 2pm. A friend of a friend who we did not know had offered to press any excess apples our friend had, he didn't, we did and we spent a very pleasant couple of hours making apple juice and making new friends, two of whom coincidentally are cyclists. Six litres of apple juice later and we have to get out and ride.
The weather was excellent, almost no wind, 19C and no rain in the forecast, which wasn't the case last night. Some rides are fun and some are just plain hard, this was the latter because dr_pink is racing The Cat & Fiddle next Sunday and one of her competitors is Dame Sarah Storey [for the 2nd time in 2 weeks], and having been away at a conference for 3 days training has been nil, this was going to be hard. 
Not a lot of flat in the 30 miles we did and every hill was ridden as hard as we could, including one at 16%, on fixed
A snatched photo taken whilst climbing, in the time it took to remove camera from back pocket she had gone!





It took a certain airborne object to bring us to an abrupt standstill, a Vulcan bomber! A lot of expletives ensued as we tried to manipulate phone cameras in sweaty, slightly shaky hands, this was the best we could do





We found out later via Twitter that there had been a private air show in Coventry.
A tough workout and probably too little too late for next weekend, but enjoyable in a masochistic sort of way. If anyone is in the vicinity of The Cat & Fiddle next week it will be good viewing.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Smashing apples. No, smashing apples, as in hitting them hard with a large object. This being the reason for not getting out on the bikes until 2pm. A friend of a friend who we did not know had offered to press any excess apples our friend had, he didn't, we did and we spent a very pleasant couple of hours making apple juice and making new friends, two of whom coincidentally are cyclists. Six litres of apple juice later and we have to get out and ride.
> The weather was excellent, almost no wind, 19C and no rain in the forecast, which wasn't the case last night. Some rides are fun and some are just plain hard, this was the latter because dr_pink is racing The Cat & Fiddle next Sunday and one of her competitors is Dame Sarah Storey [for the 2nd time in 2 weeks], and having been away at a conference for 3 days training has been nil, this was going to be hard.
> Not a lot of flat in the 30 miles we did and every hill was ridden as hard as we could, including one at 16%, on fixed
> A snatched photo taken whilst climbing, in the time it took to remove camera from back pocket she had gone!
> ...



Unfortunately the air show was the other side of the city to us and we didn't get to see it, though my youngest son who lives close to the airfield did.


----------



## andytheflyer (13 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> It took a certain airborne object to bring us to an abrupt standstill, a Vulcan bomber! A lot of expletives ensued as we tried to manipulate phone cameras in sweaty, slightly shaky hands, this was the best we could do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were very lucky - one of the very last flights ever of XH558, the last flying Vulcan.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (13 Sep 2015)

Got out today sans bike.

Left Ambleside at 7.15am and knocked off the Fairfield Horseshoe with a big twist.

At approx' halfway point of the round my hiking buddy and I made the steep descent from Fairfield to Grisedale Tarn followed by the equally steep ascent of Dollywagon Pike. We then headed along the ridge to Helvellyn then down Striding Edge, back up Swirral Edge to regain Helvellyn summit.

Then back the way we came to Fairfield followed by completion of the Horseshoe - the ascent back up to Fairfield was tough.

10 Hrs 20 Mins - hefty day but very satisfying,


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2015)

After a few weeks or struggling to get a decent ride in, I managed to get myself out this morning. A few friends were on the Cynthia charity ride today, but I wasn't awake early enough to join them. T'was a touch of lazyitis after a busy day yesterday and a bottle of wine and a few beers last night....

I took the CX today as I wanted to ride some of the river and canal banks towards Stoke Bruerne and then onto some nice quiet back lanes over to my side of town.










By Rothersthorpe Locks, I spotted these two wiry characters. They are both made of scrunched up bits of wire fencing etc. I must have ridden past them last week and been looking the other way or summat as they don't look to be brand new additions to the canal bank.






After riding past Gayton Marina and over the bridge to get back towards Northampton, I was onto tarmac for 10 miles of so. 






Spotting smoke coming from over a hill, I stopped to check if there was a problem. Nope, just the farmer burning stubble after the harvest. I did think that this had been banned actually. I'll ask a farmer friend of mine next time I see him.

Heading vaguely in the direction of Salcey Forest, I rode through Courteenhall but didn't use the bridleway this time as it would have been a bit muddy for the CX I thought.
After traversing Salcey, without a coffee or cake stop, I wasn't too far from home.






No racing today, or I wouldn't have used the Brafield Road. It's Murder Mile when the track is open!

On the last mile or so, I stopped to pick some blackberries for pudding this afternoon. Just enough for a bowl each for Mrs Pete and I.. 

After a shower and getting changed, I rode over to No1 daughters house to pick up my Granddaughter and ride back home as she was staying for dinner today. A couple of hours later, we rode back to hers again. 

Back home from the main ride on 35 miles, but probably just over 40 for the day by the time I'd finished.

https://www.strava.com/activities/391235789


----------



## toffee (13 Sep 2015)

Only 28 miles this weekend compared to our 100 miler on our last ride. 




Had to stop at one point to tape up Mrs T's rack as one of the bolts decided to undo itself and escape.

It was a nice ride just taking our time.

Derek


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Sep 2015)

Virgin territory for me today. I flipped Kirklees the bird for once and headed on a NW bearing to take in Denholme, Oxenhope, Haworth and Bingley.

I actually rode THROUGH a mountain!





Follow this road (stolen image from Google)...




and it takes you here...




which just goes to show perseverance pays off!

Some nice hills and someone's nice greenhouse in the village of Leeming...





More hills! A big chimbly! That'll be Haworth!!





After Bingley, the picturesque stuff was thin on the ground (sorry Saltaire, Calverley, Farsley and Thornbury but that's the unvarnished truth) but I did get an insight into how that intercity cycle route is coming on...




Err... yeah. Right. Moving on...

42 miles with 3,078 ft of climbing.

https://www.strava.com/activities/391219495


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2015)

A very sedate Belles on Bikes ride for me today, in glorious sunshine ... really, don't you believe me? 
@flyingfifi and I set out first from out of town, meeting the other girls at various points along the route. It was a join/leave the ride any place you like, quite popular as any level of fitness will do, we go at the pace of the slowest.
Fifi started in Hamilton, I joined her in Cambuslang, the ride was to take us to Dumbarton, home of @Mad Doug Biker, along river paths and canals.
Just over 43 miles for me, elevation: practically zero 

Group photo




Picture of Dumbarton Castle perched on the rocks - Fiona's picture
We left one of the girls here to do some climbing 
@Mad Doug Biker, pictured here with @flyingfifi, joined us for a bit, brought along Cindy, who et my bagel 


The obligatory shot at the big bike in Clydebank: it's starting to cloud over, but we managed to get back home just slightly damp.


----------



## Dec66 (13 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Smashing apples. No, smashing apples, as in hitting them hard with a large object. This being the reason for not getting out on the bikes until 2pm. A friend of a friend who we did not know had offered to press any excess apples our friend had, he didn't, we did and we spent a very pleasant couple of hours making apple juice and making new friends, two of whom coincidentally are cyclists. Six litres of apple juice later and we have to get out and ride.
> The weather was excellent, almost no wind, 19C and no rain in the forecast, which wasn't the case last night. Some rides are fun and some are just plain hard, this was the latter because dr_pink is racing The Cat & Fiddle next Sunday and one of her competitors is Dame Sarah Storey [for the 2nd time in 2 weeks], and having been away at a conference for 3 days training has been nil, this was going to be hard.
> Not a lot of flat in the 30 miles we did and every hill was ridden as hard as we could, including one at 16%, on fixed
> A snatched photo taken whilst climbing, in the time it took to remove camera from back pocket she had gone!
> ...



I can't match a Vulcan bomber for my ride today, but I was passed at high speed (a little too closely for my liking, actually) on Clarks Lane by something almost as rare, an B-reg (1964) Aston Martin DB4GT Zagato...


----------



## Dec66 (13 Sep 2015)

> After Bingley, the picturesque stuff was thin on the ground (sorry Saltaire, Calverley, Farsley and Thornbury but that's the unvarnished truth) but I did get an insight into how that intercity cycle route is coming on


I used to live in Farsley... 2 New Park Grove, to be precise. Loooong time ago now, though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Sep 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> You were very lucky - one of the very last flights ever of XH558, the last flying Vulcan.



She's a beaut alright.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Sep 2015)

Dec66 said:


> I used to live in Farsley... 2 New Park Grove, to be precise. Loooong time ago now, though.


I should've taken a snap. Trip down memory lane for you etc.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> She's a beaut alright.
> View attachment 103720
> 
> 
> View attachment 103721


Is that paint job supposed to be camouflage, because I can see it clear as day...


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> She's a beaut alright.
> View attachment 103720
> 
> 
> View attachment 103721



The last ever air display for the Vulcan is on Sat 26th Sept at the Yorkshire Airshow at Leeds East Airport (formerly RAF Church Fenton): http://www.yorkshireairshow.co.uk


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Sep 2015)

Weekend away for me, taking the Cub pack to PGL. Since I need to ride every day, I decided to sneak the bike along with me, think I got away with it





No chance of fitting it in the car as it was full of the Cubs kit.
Saturday I managed to pop out for a 5 mile jaunt, didn't realise just how hilly it was, though being in the Surrey Hills should have been a clue. 500ft of climbing in 5 miles
Sunday an opportunity arose and I headed into Hindhead to have a look at the Devils Punchbowl. Nice to see the old A3 has been torn up, and replaced with a fantastic walking and riding route. Time limited, I only did 7 miles but another 500ft of climbing.




Really must go back again with more time to explore.


----------



## i hate hills (14 Sep 2015)

4 very soggy miles this morning despite repeated warnings its going to rain , warnings i refused to take heed of resulting in a soaking. Showered and dressed for work starting at 2pm. Nay luck......


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Weekend away for me, taking the Cub pack to PGL. Since I need to ride every day, I decided to sneak the bike along with me, think I got away with it
> View attachment 103730
> .



Where you with with 1st Chertsey Scouts?


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Sep 2015)

CarlP said:


> Where you with with 1st Chertsey Scouts?


1st Chertseys minibus, 2nd Thorpe Cubs. PGL centre in Hindhead, great fun weekend.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> 1st Chertseys minibus, 2nd Thorpe Cubs. PGL centre in Hindhead, great fun weekend.



Ahh I see. 1st Chertsey was my old Scout group back in the olden days.


----------



## Donger (14 Sep 2015)

My most eventful ride last week: A ride of some extraordinary ups and downs, and one I'm never going to forget. I had used my usual motivational tactic of stepping up my ambitions and then telling everyone I know that I'm going to climb my biggest mountain yet - thus making it impossible to back down. I had been training for a climb like this for about a year - in fact since Bealach na Ba last year. Ever since I booked a week's holiday in Annecy, I had been investigating the nearby mountains on "Climbbybike" and similar websites, and I had identified a shortlist of the Col des Aravis, the Col de la Colombiere and the Col de la Forclaz as likely candidates. On the first day of our hols in became clear that the Aravis and the Colombiere were out, due to an unforeseen road closure near Flumet. We did drive there one day, and they look truly wonderful climbs, but I didn't fancy the horrible rat run of a detour that would be needed to go back there with the bike. I settled instead on what Climbbybike reckoned to be much the toughest of the three, the Col de la Forclaz (with a silent "z"). As I was staying nearby at Doussard, I also opted for what is considered to be the hardest direction to climb it - South to North from Vesonne, via Montmin, instead of North to South from Annecy via Talloires. This meant a climb measuring 8.2km (over 5 miles), with 655 metres of height gain, up to an altitude of 1,150m. The average gradient was 8%, but this hid the fact that, up around the village of Montmin near the top of the climb, there is a big sweeping descent for what seemed about 1Km before the final 11% section. Worse still, there were two sections on the map showing triple chevrons and "13%" gradients. One of these was quite near the start, and is followed by a whole km of 9.8%, making quite a brutal introduction to the climb. With me weighing in at a tad over 20st (approx 120kg) and therefore twice the weight of your typical climber, this was always going to be tough. Given that I'd also done about 450m of climbing the previous day, "brutal" was probably the word for it.

Here was my first sight of the road (from the opposite side of the main road) rising up through Vesonne before disappearing up a long, wooded ravine:



I pulled over in the village to take on drinks and an energy bar before starting the climb with some trepidation, as it was now or never:




Going at it a bit like a bull at a gate, I overcooked the start, getting carried away with the euphoria of gaining height and seeing the village below getting smaller and smaller. I even momentarily considered quitting after about 1km, as my thighs were burning and I was starting to lose control of my breathing. Managed to pull myself together, though, and got my breathing technique and my posture right, so I carried on past the surreal sight of a pair of brand new pine toilet cabinets in a lay-by on one of the hairpins. I eventually made it to something like the 2 or 2.5km mark, where there was a religious shrine on a lovely level lay-by. I stopped here, reckoning I'd have a better chance of getting both feet back in the straps afterwards than if I were to grind to a halt on a steep bit.




After a short drinks rest, I got back on and managed another couple of km before my next stop. It didn't pay to look down at this point, as the ravine was bottomless. You don't always appreciate it when you see other cyclists doing it, but when you start to get a bit wobbly and you are hanging on for dear life, part of your mind actually convinces you that you are going to drop over the edge if any cars get too close. Fortunately this was still early in the morning, and there was very little traffic about.




Marking every km climbed, there were yellow and white markers advertising the current gradient and distance remaining to the col. These started to get a little discouraging, as most of the ones I noticed seemed to state "11%" and more kms than I cared to think about. I was getting a good technique going, though, and I managed to settle into a decent rythm - until I hit this bit (13% again) just below the village of Montmin, where the wooded ravine made way to alpine meadows, a series of steep hairpin bends and clear views of massive limestone crests above:




I stopped another twice in this section. It was either that, or dial an ambulance.  After the village of Montmin, which seemed curiously out of place near the top of a mountain, came a welcome sweeping descent around a big curve. Here I had to hit the brakes quite hard as I encountered a car coming the other way a bit too fast. They juddered and squealed a bit, but I was still blissfully unaware of the mechanical disaster that had just happened. One further (fifth) stop ensued as I approached my limit. I regretted that one, as the very moment I remounted, the first building at the pass came into view, and I reckon I would have made it to the top without that last stop if I'd known. As I dragged my sorry ass over the top, the 5 mile climb had taken me a little over an hour and 10 minutes, so Chris Froome has no competion to worry about. Man, did that feel good, though..... I'm even starting to suspect myself of blood doping or taking EPO. My real reason for choosing this climb, though, was for the view at the top. If you just cycled on through, you might not even see it, which would be a massive shame. I knew it was there, so I did the usual posing next to the signposts and from the belvedere just off the side of the road among a collection of shops and restaurants.
Obligatory bike shot:




then one for the tourists among you:




And a selfie of course .... with me still not looking happy (though actually feeling elated, but shattered):




Eventually, a French couple turned up and took this one for me. (Had to show off the Kingsway CC kit for the benefit of @gordyfinbar, @Dark46, @maltloaf etc ..... the first time it has been seen at the top of an Alp):




Feeling smug and contented, I turned the bike around and looked back at the final 11% bit I'd come up:




....before setting off back down the 655m descent with a feeling of euphoria .... which lasted for about 20 seconds..., Which was about how long it took me to realise that my brakes were not working. Squeezing the levers as hard as I could, and with my fingers going white, I finally managed to bring the bike to a halt several hundred metres further than I would have liked down an 11% stretch. It turned out that my front brake had actually spat out a brake pad, completely unnoticed by me, on the downhill section about 1km short of the col. And Muggins here didn't carry a spare. (Mental note: Always carry one in future, however much @gordyfinbar nags me not to carry so much stuff). As it happens, a spare would have been of precious little use anyway. as I had completely nackered my front wheel. As I had pulled to a halt, I actually saw sparks flying as the front wheel screamed and squealed even louder than I did. This had been a case of metal on metal, and I had actually filed my own wheel rim down, leaving curling metal burrs in various places on the right side of the rim. Bugger!

Nothing for it. I just had to start walking... for 5 miles. When I hit the dip about 1km down, I was able to remount and climb back up to Montmin, and there were one or two stretches of road after that with gradients below 8 or 9% where I was able to roll down with my rear brake jammed on tight. These were few and far between, though. I just had to judge where I would be able to stop, and where I wouldn't. Made it about a third of the way down by a combination of walking and very gingerly cycling. had one or two scary moments where I started to think about which direction it would be best to crash in, before jamming on the metal-to-metal front brake again and grinding to a halt.

At one point a friendly French cyclist came by and stopped to offer assistance and we chatted for a moment before he rode off. A few seconds later, he turned the bike around on a steep bit and rode back uphill towards me to enquire whether I had a phone signal or anyone who could come to help. Very kind. Another cyclist swooshed by without acknowledging my existence.

Eventually a large minibus pulled up alongside and gestured an offer of a ride. It was a German guy who had been delivering paragliders to the launch site at the top of the mountain for a company called "GlideZeit", and he had a lovely empty minibus with a cavernous load area at the back that took my bike with ease. Result! The excitement was not quite over yet, though, as he appeared to have been tought to drive by either Michael Schumacher or Sebastian Vettel. Whether it would have been more frightening to have ridden the bike down with no brakes or to accept the lift is debatable. I suppose he must have driven that route 10 or 12 times a day for several weeks, but how he managed to drop down at over 50mph without apparently turning the steering wheel, I will never know. Straightened out every twist and turn, he did, almost skimming every guard rail on one side and every cliff face on the other. I was breathless by the time we got back down to Vesonne, where I thanked him again and carried on home via the lovely flat cycle path to Doussard, arriving back at the house at the exact time I'd promised Mrs Donger I would do.

So there you are.. My biggest and best climb ever, followed by having to be rescued on a mountain and then having the bejeezuz scared out of me by a kind but scary maniac German driver. After that, I was happy to stick to the wonderful lakeside cycle path for the rest of the week. I did find a couple of bicycle repair shops, but neither could make me a new front wheel before the Thursday night at the earliest, so I would only have been able to do one more climb anyway. You would think that would be a bit depressing, but not a bit of it. I was walking on air for days after doing that climb. After two holidays here and a couple in Scotland, I now _know_ I can climb pretty much anything that a large minibus or small truck can get up. I also drove that climb a couple of times during the week, and in the two car rides and my bike ride I never saw a single other cyclist tackling it in that direction. Turns out they sell T shirts commemorating this climb (though in the easier direction), so I'm now feeling like a real "chasseur de col". (All 20st of me).

What to plan now though? .... Back onto Climbbybike for me to research my next target. Onwards and upwards next year.

Cheers, _Donger. _


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Sep 2015)

@Donger Great write-up. What an adventure and well done.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Sep 2015)

@Donger 

Just had a speed read through your post. What a brilliant effort - fantastic!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Sep 2015)

Not riding much at the moment, training for a half marathon, but I got on the bike in my new M&S cycling chinos to go to the bank in town. It's a horrible wet windy grey day here in South Oxfordshire, so I just did the 5.97 mile round trip and came back home.





Wet track




Wet sky




Wet fields




Wet cows.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Sep 2015)

A like doesn't seem nearly enough @Donger , very well done & great write-up.


----------



## Buck (14 Sep 2015)

Another  for @Donger - Epic !! 
Good write up and a great story to tell for a while yet - kudos for the climb - it must have been tough but well done for keeping going


----------



## PatrickPending (14 Sep 2015)

My rides Thurday to Saturday...
Thursday

Firstly a ride along the canal towpath from South Wigston to just outside of Market Harborough - 54Km and my first ride in two weeks (I don't count the 9km in Neuschwanstein, Bavaria as that was very leisurely). Forgot how nice it was!

Friday 115Km
Blaby - Broughton Astley - Leire - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Brixworth - Hasselbech - Marston Trussel - Mosely - Gumley - Saddington - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby
Part of my 100Km/month challenge and a nice ride out - lovely weather too!

Saturday - A repeat of Thursday's ride - going just that bit further this time - 56Km - lovely ride saw loads of ducks, dragonflies, herons etc and weather was just gorgeous - aside from the light shower just beyond Foxton. Photo taken somewhere along the canal on the way back - getting near to dark and a puncture didn't help!
Quite a nice few day's rides really!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2015)

Donger said:


> My most eventful ride last week: A ride of some extraordinary ups and downs, and one I'm never going to forget. I had used my usual motivational tactic of stepping up my ambitions and then telling everyone I know that I'm going to climb my biggest mountain yet - thus making it impossible to back down. I had been training for a climb like this for about a year - in fact since Bealach na Ba last year. Ever since I booked a week's holiday in Annecy, I had been investigating the nearby mountains on "Climbbybike" and similar websites, and I had identified a shortlist of the Col des Aravis, the Col de la Colombiere and the Col de la Forclaz as likely candidates. On the first day of our hols in became clear that the Aravis and the Colombiere were out, due to an unforeseen road closure near Flumet. We did drive there one day, and they look truly wonderful climbs, but I didn't fancy the horrible rat run of a detour that would be needed to go back there with the bike. I settled instead on what Climbbybike reckoned to be much the toughest of the three, the Col de la Forclaz (with a silent "z"). As I was staying nearby at Doussard, I also opted for what is considered to be the hardest direction to climb it - South to North from Vesonne, via Montmin, instead of North to South from Annecy via Talloires. This meant a climb measuring 8.2km (over 5 miles), with 655 metres of height gain, up to an altitude of 1,150m. The average gradient was 8%, but this hid the fact that, up around the village of Montmin near the top of the climb, there is a big sweeping descent for what seemed about 1Km before the final 11% section. Worse still, there were two sections on the map showing triple chevrons and "13%" gradients. One of these was quite near the start, and is followed by a whole km of 9.8%, making quite a brutal introduction to the climb. With me weighing in at a tad over 20st (approx 120kg) and therefore twice the weight of your typical climber, this was always going to be tough. Given that I'd also done about 450m of climbing the previous day, "brutal" was probably the word for it.
> 
> Here was my first sight of the road (from the opposite side of the main road) rising up through Vesonne before disappearing up a long, wooded ravine:
> View attachment 103752
> ...


Great write up and Chapeau! for getting up there.


----------



## gavgav (14 Sep 2015)

Donger said:


> My most eventful ride last week: A ride of some extraordinary ups and downs, and one I'm never going to forget. I had used my usual motivational tactic of stepping up my ambitions and then telling everyone I know that I'm going to climb my biggest mountain yet - thus making it impossible to back down. I had been training for a climb like this for about a year - in fact since Bealach na Ba last year. Ever since I booked a week's holiday in Annecy, I had been investigating the nearby mountains on "Climbbybike" and similar websites, and I had identified a shortlist of the Col des Aravis, the Col de la Colombiere and the Col de la Forclaz as likely candidates. On the first day of our hols in became clear that the Aravis and the Colombiere were out, due to an unforeseen road closure near Flumet. We did drive there one day, and they look truly wonderful climbs, but I didn't fancy the horrible rat run of a detour that would be needed to go back there with the bike. I settled instead on what Climbbybike reckoned to be much the toughest of the three, the Col de la Forclaz (with a silent "z"). As I was staying nearby at Doussard, I also opted for what is considered to be the hardest direction to climb it - South to North from Vesonne, via Montmin, instead of North to South from Annecy via Talloires. This meant a climb measuring 8.2km (over 5 miles), with 655 metres of height gain, up to an altitude of 1,150m. The average gradient was 8%, but this hid the fact that, up around the village of Montmin near the top of the climb, there is a big sweeping descent for what seemed about 1Km before the final 11% section. Worse still, there were two sections on the map showing triple chevrons and "13%" gradients. One of these was quite near the start, and is followed by a whole km of 9.8%, making quite a brutal introduction to the climb. With me weighing in at a tad over 20st (approx 120kg) and therefore twice the weight of your typical climber, this was always going to be tough. Given that I'd also done about 450m of climbing the previous day, "brutal" was probably the word for it.
> 
> Here was my first sight of the road (from the opposite side of the main road) rising up through Vesonne before disappearing up a long, wooded ravine:
> View attachment 103752
> ...


Superb effort @Donger and quite an adventure!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Sep 2015)

Donger said:


> My most eventful ride last week: A ride of some extraordinary ups and downs, and one I'm never going to forget ...
> 
> .... before setting off back down the 655m descent with a feeling of euphoria .... which lasted for about 20 seconds..., Which was about how long it took me to realise that my brakes were not working. Squeezing the levers as hard as I could, and with my fingers going white, I finally managed to bring the bike to a halt several hundred metres further than I would have liked down an 11% stretch. It turned out that my front brake had actually spat out a brake pad, completely unnoticed by me, on the downhill section about 1km short of the col.


Brilliant - well done!

I once tried to get one too many rides out of a pair of brake blocks and wore them out on a fast, wet descent, leading to the same panic metal-on-metal braking and resulting in a trashed wheel, which cost a hell of a lot more than a pair of brake blocks to replace!

Had you by any chance got the type of brake blocks which slide into a cartidge, and accidentally put the cartridges on the wrong sides of the bike so the open slots were facing forwards?


----------



## Donger (14 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Brilliant - well done!
> 
> I once tried to get one too many rides out of a pair of brake blocks and wore them out on a fast, wet descent, leading to the same panic metal-on-metal braking and resulting in a trashed wheel, which cost a hell of a lot more than a pair of brake blocks to replace!
> 
> Had you by any chance got the type of brake blocks which slide into a cartidge, and accidentally put the cartridges on the wrong sides of the bike so the open slots were facing forwards?


Not guilty ..... except of laziness. (LBS fitted them). Guess it was just a case of unusually hard wear, what with my weight and the terrain I'd ridden the previous day and all.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2015)

Eschewing the chance of staying dry indoors, and in total disregard of the weather forecast, I set off on the CX to meet up with mate for a pedal this morning. For the first half, up to Market Harborough, we stayed dry, with the puddles from the overnight rain not as bad as we thought they might be.
Conveniently, I forgot to take any money, so I was treated to a nice cheeseburger and a mug of tea in Harborough... 







Back down the Brampton Valley Way to get onto the hill up to Brixworth. It was a bit soggy in the tunnels today, with quite a few deep puddles to weave around.






By the time we got much further south, it was absolutely precipitating it down! My moist finger wouldn't operate the touch-screen on the phone so I missed this shot by a few feet 

Never mind, eh..

By the time we reached Pitsford, via Brixworth and the western side on the Reservoir, the wind had dried us out a bit, but on queue, we heard the rumble of thunder and more low scudding black clouds to chase us homewards.






Not before I'd been bought a coffee though 
My turn to buy next time, I reckon..

Once we were going our separate ways in Moulton Village, and saying our farewells, the heavens opened yet again, and we both had another soaking. Still, it washed the mud of the bikes I suppose.

Having just fitted new mudguards to the bike, I was impressed how well they coped with the downpours. No muck up the back, or front, and apart from where the rain ran down the inside of my jacket, I wasn't too wet, apart from the shoes that filled up. Still, it wasn't cold rain, eh!? 

Back home, feeling cheated, as Strava stopped and uploaded my ride at 45 miles, when the day was a tad over 50.. Maybe it thought that my phone was filling up, and it's only waterproof for 30 minutes 

https://www.strava.com/activities/392056598


----------



## Spartak (14 Sep 2015)

Picture from Saturdays Ronde Picardie Sportif .... taken at Ault.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Sep 2015)

Two rides today - or do they class as one? You decide.

Plans to use my days annual leave for a bike ride were scuppered by having to take the dog to a specialist vet where he's been kept in for observation - the house seems horribly quiet tonight 

The hybrid was at the shop getting a new tyre (long story), so I rode down there on the road bike which I was dropping off for a service. Joined up thinking you see 
Rather than go straight there though I had a bit of a spin round first to get a few miles in and enjoy the grey, cold , weather...
Out through Cross Gates, down Manston Lane and back and then down the Cycle Super Highway for a bit (for more on that, see this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bradford-cycle-lane.180322/page-5 )

*6.35 miles in 25m 48s at an average of 14.8 mph*.

Then after swapping the bikes over, I cycled back up the Cycle Super Highway (see above) on the hybrid and added a quick loop round the block to bump the mileage up:

*2.1 miles in 13m 01s at an average of 9.7mph* (well, it was virtually all uphill, including a Cat 5 climb according to MapMyRide... )

No great shakes, but at least i was out on the bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Two rides today - or do they class as one? You decide.
> 
> Plans to use my days annual leave for a bike ride were scuppered by having to take the dog to a specialist vet where he's been kept in for observation - the house seems horribly quiet tonight
> 
> ...


Yep. One ride...


----------



## Donger (14 Sep 2015)

The last part (I promise!) of my trilogy of posts about my rides around Annecy last week:

After a stunningly scenic climb of the Cote de Puget on my first ride, and a dramatic climb and descent of the Col de la Forclaz in my second one, I was left with a bike with a nackered front wheel and only one brake. This ruled out any more climbing, but I was already happy with what I'd done so far. Anyway, how could I not be happy to spend the next three rides pootling back and forth on the wonderful lakeside cycle way?
It was actually rather nice to slow down, relax, take in the scenery and have the occasional chat. Met a guy from Cheshire (an occasional Cyclechatter) who had just spent a week in Bourg d'Oisans and had ridden up Alpe d'Huez, and made small talk with a few Dutch and French holidaymakers. My last three rides consisted of one more early start (pre-breakfast) ride and two late evening rides after busy days out driving in the Alps, dining out, and taking a lake cruise and a mountain railway ride. I enjoyed the rides as much as any of it.

Well, I've covered every inch of this track now, from the old town area of Annecy in the North, all the way along the West bank of the lake, and onwards down the valley to Ugine and back. What an absolute pleasure.




I started another thread about the path in the Touring and expedition forum, so I won't say too much more about it. But here are a few more photos:





In the old town area of Annecy:





Late evening ride. last of the sunshine just skimming the peaks of the mountains opposite:





Early morning mist rising from the lake:






The old railway tunnel at Duingt:





The chateau at Faverges (View towards the Sambuy ski station and the Col de Tamie):





Arriving back at the house after my last early morning ride:





I'm really going to miss that place. Definitely going back for a third time one day. All in all, 105.9 miles done in 5 rides during the week, all done in lovely sunny weather. Unforgettable, brilliant, highly recommended place and a fantastic cycle way. Back home and back down to earth with a huge bump now. Off to the LBS for a new front wheel and brake pad tomorrow.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Saluki (14 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/392320581

The rain stopped so we thought that we would do one last cake ride. Weather forecast horrendous for the rest of the week so plodding up a dirt track for 11.5 miles is not our idea of fun.
The Marriotts was as muddy and slippery as anything but we made it up to Whitwell in an hour and 3 minutes and had coffee cake and a cuppa. We had decided, that as it was so muddy, that we would come back by road so headed right out of the Station Cafe gates and up the never ending hill (It's not that bad, Hubster was just making a fuss) and into Reepham and then picked up the Norwich Road and went along it to Attlebridge.

At Attlebridge I asked him if he wanted to carry on or to bob across to the Fakenham Road from here. Hubster said to take the turning. I waited at the top of the little hill for him and said that the Station, as was (now a caravan club certified location site), was at the bottom of the hill and that we could go past and pick up the main road, or do about 15 mins on the Marriotts and then get back on the road at Freelands. He said that we could decide at the old station. I felt that it was a bit strange, but hadn't realised that Hubster didn't quite know where we were. We rode the 100 or so yards down the hill and I stopped and said 'which way do you want to go then?'. Hubster was all "Oooooh, this is where we are" 

Hubster chose the Marriotts, so we rode along there until we got to Freelands Corner (Taverham) and then went back on the road to the Garden Centre then turned left and followed the cycle paths down to Drayon, where we got back on the Marriotts for the last couple of miles before getting back on the road for the climb back to our place. Hubster's legs were on a go slow for the last hour of the ride. Very frustrating it is too, when I'm freewheeling down hills and dabbing my brakes so that I don't overtake him. He'd have got home a lot faster if he hadn't hung on to his brakes going down perfectly nice hills that he has been down a gazillion times before.

24.4 miles in a whopping 2 hours 25 mins. 10.5 moving average


----------



## HertzvanRental (14 Sep 2015)

There us another thread running concerning "idiot behaviour" on sportives, but yesterday I rode the Southern Sportive, starting and finishing at Petersfield, in Hampshire.
Despite the dire weather warnings, there was only one sharp shower, about 5 miles from the finish, otherwise warm and pleasant. Confirmed that they have a few lumpy bits on the South Downs!!
As a bonus saw a full hunt in progress, hounds, horns-the lot! Also shed loads of classic sports cars that were involved in the Revival, at Goodwood. There was a few bobsworth of steel roaming the West Sussex countryside! Have to say that whilst I was never up front with the "speed whippets", I saw no instances of nobbish behaviour. Relaxed afterwards with two grandchildren, 5 & 3. I think the ride was less strenuous!!
72 miles, 4 3/4 hours-good fun.


----------



## Nomadski (14 Sep 2015)

@Donger superb trilogy of write ups and quite stunning photos, looks a lovely place to go out and ride.

With another flat view booked at 6.30pm I made my leave of the flat unfortunately in the midst of a right shower, requiring some last second change of gear and mudflaps on the bike. Made a pootle to Teddington then came back as the sun was disapearing around Richmond Park where apart from a couple cars making a last ditch for the vehicle gates before they closed was just inhabited by runners, cyclists and some very awesome deer.

On the way back to Wimbledon via Raynes Park I closed a gap and overtook a cyclist who then used my wheel for the remaining three quarters of a mile as a wind shield.

Quite wet, very windy but I got a PB up Dark Hill which was nice, and my average for the 24 miles was a decent 15mph even with the .2mph Strava tax.











https://www.strava.com/activities/392289665


----------



## Stonechat (15 Sep 2015)

Nomadski said:


> @Donger superb trilogy of write ups and quite stunning photos, looks a lovely place to go out and ride.
> 
> a decent 15mph even with the .2mph Strava tax.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/392289665



Know what you mean. I always use Garmin's average moving speed


----------



## i hate hills (15 Sep 2015)

Only managed a very sunny 6 miles this morning due to likeness of the yapping too much . Not much to report other than a farmer eyeing me up checking out his tatties . Yes mr farmer next ride out i'll have a bag with me and take home a boiling......try n catch me in your John Deere tractor thingy.......


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2015)

Donger said:


> Not guilty ..... except of laziness. (LBS fitted them). Guess it was just a case of unusually hard wear, what with my weight and the terrain I'd ridden the previous day and all.


Great effort @Donger 
That training ride on the Snake Pass came in handy after all


----------



## andytheflyer (15 Sep 2015)

Simple Overton caff run again - trying out the new M&S cycling chinos on the recumbent. Very comfortable, feeling a bit sticky now so they will be better when it gets a bit cooler I suspect. Dunno how you get your hand into the side zip pocket though. Need to carry a small child about with me for that purpose. 22 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Sep 2015)

After a morning bike fettling playing hunt the annoying squeak which involved tighten every bolt and lubing every moving part . Time for a test ride . Set off from Anstey and the bike was in ninja stealth mode .Into Cropston ,Rothley then a game of strava segment chasing A segment were @Supersuperleeds had gone faster than me was attacked but the wind was all wrong  so just equalled my pr still 3 seconds slower than @Supersuperleeds need to try again .Relaxed now through Swithland into Woodhouse Eaves and up Maplewell Rd climb I did this last week but my mobile didn't record on strava so needed to redo it first time on the roadie so beat the pr of the hybrid .Turned back past the golf course round the back of Bradgate park the back way into Cropston over the crossroads into Thurcaston right past the church and back to Anstey 15.3 miles done at 15.5 mph managed to complete the ride in between the showers in just started spitting on the last hill before home .The downside of the ride the squeak although much much quieter reappeared on the climb of Maplewell Rd but only there under pressure but I really have to listen for it


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Sep 2015)

Another regular midweek forest ride for me today only this time I had a couple aims. Firstly to ride a little slower, as I said I would year but rarely do, & secondly to find a spot to watch the planned Spitfire flypast near Fordingbridge.

Well I managed the first one as I leisurely rode through Minstead, up Bolderwood & across the forest to Godshill where a large crowd was gathering on the hill tops for the flypast. Unfortunately however the weather had other ideas as a large grey cloud decided it couldn't hold on any more & dumped some of the biggest raindrops I've ever been out in onto myself & the rest of the expectant crowd & I'm guessing also changed the route of the planes as I now believe they actually flew over where I live whilst I was being half drowned!! 

I headed for home with water squelching in my shoes, just over 37 miles on the clock & possibly the wettest I've ever been on a bike but you know what.... I actually quite enjoyed myself.

https://www.strava.com/activities/392775886






Episode 3 in "what gets in my way" & today it was the turn of the cows.





The flipping cloud responsible for my drenching.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> After a morning bike fettling playing hunt the annoying squeak which involved tighten every bolt and lubing every moving part . Time for a test ride . Set off from Anstey and the bike was in ninja stealth mode .Into Cropston ,Rothley then a game of strava segment chasing A segment were @Supersuperleeds had gone faster than me was attacked but the wind was all wrong  so just equalled my pr still 3 seconds slower than @Supersuperleeds need to try again .Relaxed now through Swithland into Woodhouse Eaves and up Maplewell Rd climb I did this last week but my mobile didn't record on strava so needed to redo it first time on the roadie so beat the pr of the hybrid .Turned back past the golf course round the back of Bradgate park the back way into Cropston over the crossroads into Thurcaston right past the church and back to Anstey 15.3 miles done at 15.5 mph managed to complete the ride in between the showers in just started spitting on the last hill before home .The downside of the ride the squeak although much much quieter reappeared on the climb of Maplewell Rd but only there under pressure but I really have to listen for it



If you beat my time I'll get the road bike out and really attack it


----------



## 13 rider (15 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you beat my time I'll get the road bike out and really attack it


Looks like the gauntlet been thrown down


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Sep 2015)

Since I started commuting in April I've had no desire to do any "fun" rides during the week, despite the fact my working hours allow. Today however, because I had a dentist's appointment at an inconvenient time, I wasn't taking the bike into work (in case you're wondering, the gnashers were given a clean bill of health - look after your teeth, kids, and they'll look after you) so I went for a spin around a route I used to do all the time.






Just over 19 miles around with 1,000 ft (plus change) of climbing. https://www.strava.com/activities/392631728 

I didn't take any pictures, I'm afraid, so instead here's a picture of a sheep which proves not all merino layers are beneficial. (Source)


----------



## Mike_P (15 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> The downside of the ride the squeak although much much quieter reappeared on the climb of Maplewell Rd but only there under pressure but I really have to listen for it


Do you have SPD pedals or similar - I had an annoying creak/squeak which turned out to be the central pivot on one of the pedals.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Sep 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Do you have SPD pedals or similar - I had an annoying creak/squeak which turned out to be the central pivot on one of the pedals.


Yes SPD pedals .all mechs lubed . may swap pedals off other bike to prove


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2015)

I suddenly realised the rain had stopped, the weather was brightening and there was even sunshine. So quickly doing my chores I went out for a ride.

Well, actually, I got my bike out of the garage, tucked my trousers into my socks, put my gloves and helmet on - and it started to rain! 

But I'm a little stubborn by nature and decided to go anyway, Fortunately I hadn't gone too far when the rain stopped.

One of the amusing things about riding along the canal is that despite the bucolic appearance, the relaxed nature of the transport, it can be amazingly noisy! In this photograph I had my back to the M25 and the noise level was astoundingly high - yet what a pleasant peaceful view.






A little further along the canal widens and the path veers to the right, past reed beds and a long way from the water. I imagine that at some time it had a purpose, long lost now. This section is just ahead.






I reached this bridge on a previous occasion, this time the view is of the other side. Noticeably narrower than most bridges but maintained better than many. Someone's back garden can be seen through the arch.






One for those who like the light. The view from a lock.






And the other way. Not sure why he was opening the paddles without closing the lock gate first. Perhaps someone can enlighten me.






Having reached my objective, I saw this on the way back. An old mill building, to the left is a weir and the sign says "keep off". It looks, from Google maps, to be posh housing






The rather pretty bridge at The Grove. I told it was built at the insistence of the local landowner. It certainly has a nice archway at the side to ride through, not sure how the horses would have coped with towing the narrow boats though.






And a nice display of flowers by one of the lock keepers cottages.






The sky was darkening as I reached home and big drops began to fall. I'd left in rain and returned the same way but for most of the ride the weather had been pleasant. I must confess though that I felt somewhat less fit than previously, the beginning of the ride had been a bit of a struggle.

11.8 miles max 16 avg 6.6 mph. Year to date 270.6 miles


----------



## i hate hills (15 Sep 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Another regular midweek forest ride for me today only this time I had a couple aims. Firstly to ride a little slower, as I said I would year but rarely do, & secondly to find a spot to watch the planned Spitfire flypast near Fordingbridge.
> 
> Well I managed the first one as I leisurely rode through Minstead, up Bolderwood & across the forest to Godshill where a large crowd was gathering on the hill tops for the flypast. Unfortunately however the weather had other ideas as a large grey cloud decided it couldn't hold on any more & dumped some of the biggest raindrops I've ever been out in onto myself & the rest of the expectant crowd & I'm guessing also changed the route of the planes as I now believe they actually flew over where I live whilst I was being half drowned!!
> 
> ...


Hey man that cow looks hungry.....


----------



## i hate hills (15 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Since I started commuting in April I've had no desire to do any "fun" rides during the week, despite the fact my working hours allow. Today however, because I had a dentist's appointment at an inconvenient time, I wasn't taking the bike into work (in case you're wondering, the gnashers were given a clean bill of health - look after your teeth, kids, and they'll look after you) so I went for a spin around a route I used to do all the time.
> 
> View attachment 103872
> 
> ...


Sound advice there about the teeth.....


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2015)

Sorted my derailleur hanger out with new tool that arrived from Wiggle.

Bashed RD a couple of weeks back with Lawn Mower and it has been skipping about - all sorted now and gears were back to being well behaved again .

19.4 miles / 1239' ascent / 14.1 mph av'.

Very pleased with the section at about 4 miles - only around 3.5% and 1.5 miles long but...3 years ago just after I had bought my bike to restart riding, I went up this at about 7-8 mph feeling crap. Today I went up the same stretch with a low of 14.6 mph and high of 18.2 mph without any real effort. Not super quick I know but a big improvement and I was quite chuffed.

RWGPS chart doing it's best to make a pretty flat ride look hilly - still not displaying the 372' start/finish height. Maybe my house has dropped 165' in height without me noticing.


----------



## Katherine (16 Sep 2015)

I had a lovely ride with a 52 total milage on Sunday that included a yummy lunch in the Drum and Monkey at Alderley Edge, finding Potsy's mural on my way home and a cuppa with young Mr. K and gf.

So today I headed for the hills north of Bolton again, to recce the route to the start of a Skyride that I got lost on last time. Then I went up more hills for a view, then home after 19 miles.


----------



## hedder2212 (16 Sep 2015)

Went on my first ever group ride tonight. Just a small one set up by one of the lads i used to work with. Wasnt that far just a circle route over to Wolverhampton and back into Walsall via Darlaston and then a lap of the arboretum. Nobody wanted to be in pics but i do have ones that i took of the bike. I really need better lights if im going to keep doing these rides. Really enjoyed myself.


----------



## gavgav (16 Sep 2015)

The forecast heavy rain stayed further East and South, so i managed a dead on 20 mile ride after work.

Took the cycle paths up to Harlescott and then joined the very muddy old canal path to Uffington, before joining the road to Upton Magna.

I climbed up East Haughmond, seeing a friend (Rob) flying down it on his bike. He does triathlon for GB and so is a LOT faster than me on a bike! I waved hello, but don't think he realised it was me and he was gone in a flash!

Next was the fast downhill mile to Somerwood and Rodington Heath, before joining the very muddy and bumpy road back to Upton Magna, containing a close shave with a chicken that burst out of the hedge and across the road in front of me!

I then followed the Pelham Rd to Berwick Wharf, before joining the rat run to Atcham. Traffic going far too fast on it as usual, but at least they all gave me plenty of room.

I crossed the old A5 and nipped over Atcham Bridge, before climbing up towards Betton Abbots. It's quite a narrow lane and yet I met 5 cars and 3 tractors in the space of a mile . One of the tractors was pulling a trailer full of spuds and I met it on the narrowest bit of the hill, meaning I had to dismount and climb onto the muddy bank with bike as well so that he could squeeze past 

Arrived back home in almost darkness for the 1st time in a long while. Lights making quite a difference. I do like these lights


----------



## Brandane (16 Sep 2015)

Proof if it is needed that I can on occasions find sunshine on my bike! After spending most of the day painting the outside of my house, by 4pm I decided I deserved a wee cycle. So out came the Specialized Secteur and we headed up the Brisbane Glen to Loch Thom. Traffic was heavy as it usually is around 5pm ...... 






From Loch Thom, there is a nice long descent to Inverkip, just where the Clyde opens up and turns south. On the opposite bank of the river is Innellan, south of Dunoon.






The ferry was just pulling away from Wemyss Bay on its 30 minute journey to Rothesay, birthplace of all Brandanes. Yes that IS people in swimming just off the shore. It was warmish but not THAT warm! Cumbrae is to the left of the ferry, south Bute to the right, and Arran behind Bute.






Heading back towards Largs, there is a minor road that I take to avoid the crazy A78 which is fast, winding, and narrow. Not nice for cycling at all. The price to pay, as always, is a climb. The reward is this view over Cumbrae, the south end of Bute, and the hills of Arran in the background. The light was fading a bit by this stage, and I was glad of my Lezyne rechargeable front light which I bought a few months ago at a good discount. At last I can start using it in earnest! Strava for tonights ride.


----------



## i hate hills (16 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> Proof if it is needed that I can on occasions find sunshine on my bike! After spending most of the day painting the outside of my house, by 4pm I decided I deserved a wee cycle. So out came the Specialized Secteur and we headed up the Brisbane Glen to Loch Thom. Traffic was heavy as it usually is around 5pm ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some great photos there.


----------



## i hate hills (16 Sep 2015)

Katherine said:


> I had a lovely ride with a 52 total milage on Sunday that included a yummy lunch in the Drum and Monkey at Alderley Edge, finding Potsy's mural on my way home and a cuppa with young Mr. K and gf.
> 
> So today I headed for the hills north of Bolton again, to recce the route to the start of a Skyride that I got lost on last time. Then I went up more hills for a view, then home after 19 miles.
> View attachment 103995


What a fantastic view Katherine ....Mike.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Sep 2015)

My ride this afternoon was wet, very, very wet. My shoes were full of water after a mile, and visibility was a bit fuzzy to say the least. My 'On-One' cycling cap (£1.49 PlanetX bargain) was donned and made a huge difference, so the remaining 8 miles were completed being able to see where I was going!. I've now ridden every day for the last 40 days, and only 4 days off in the last 63. My missus thought I was mad going out today, she may have a point...


----------



## i hate hills (16 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride this afternoon was wet, very, very wet. My shoes were full of water after a mile, and visibility was a bit fuzzy to say the least. My 'On-One' cycling cap (£1.49 PlanetX bargain) was donned and made a huge difference, so the remaining 8 miles were completed being able to see where I was going!. I've now ridden every day for the last 40 days, and only 4 days off in the last 63. My missus thought I was mad going out today, she may have a point...


You've ridden for 40 days ....you deserve a week of total sunshine ...great effort.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Sep 2015)

i hate hills said:


> You've ridden for 40 days ....you deserve a week of total sunshine ...great effort.


 I think I may get a day of sunshine tomorrow, but that's my lot!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2015)

2 miles today after fettling a Trek 7200 I traded the Gravity bicycle to get. Fastest hybrid I've ever ridden, very chuffed about this. Only cosmetic and adjusting fettling needed to be in running state. The fellow in the shop was somewhat chagrined about the bicycles condition, but I explained I thrive on such things, and see them as part of the fun of ownership.
Temperature 86 F
30C
Winds S14
41%relative humidity
30.13 barometer
Sunny.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride this afternoon was wet, very, very wet. My shoes were full of water after a mile, and visibility was a bit fuzzy to say the least. My 'On-One' cycling cap (£1.49 PlanetX bargain) was donned and made a huge difference, so the remaining 8 miles were completed being able to see where I was going!. I've now ridden every day for the last 40 days, and only 4 days off in the last 63. My missus thought I was mad going out today, she may have a point...


Chapeau for gettting out so much.
As a specs wearer, rain can be an issue for visibility
I tend to avoid too much rain, until I eventually decide I am getting to soft then do a wet ride just to prove I can

Always remember coming in from a ride on holiday in Cornwall, when I was so filthy I looked like the riders at the end of Paris Roubaix


----------



## hedder2212 (17 Sep 2015)

I've done a total of 42 miles so far this morning. 
did my usual around town thing popping into all the work agencies seeing if they had anything for me. 
Then I rode over to Rugeley for a agency there, came back via Cannock chase. Didn't do any of the trails but it was nice and quiet as i was passing through. Got VERY lucky and got to see one of the deer crossing across a path not too far ahead, was a nice sight. I think i need to get a camera for the handlebars so i can capture these sort of moments. 
Did a couple of laps of Hatherton lake and came home. 
About to head out again and doing another night ride tonight


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Sep 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> I've done a total of 42 miles so far this morning.
> did my usual around town thing popping into all the work agencies seeing if they had anything for me.
> Then I rode over to Rugeley for a agency there, came back via Cannock chase. Didn't do any of the trails but it was nice and quiet as i was passing through. Got VERY lucky and got to see one of the deer crossing across a path not too far ahead, was a nice sight. I think i need to get a camera for the handlebars so i can capture these sort of moments.
> Did a couple of laps of Hatherton lake and came home.
> About to head out again and doing another night ride tonight



@hedder2212 

Good stuff!

Your avatar is amusing.


----------



## sanddancer (17 Sep 2015)

Went for a short late night ride of just over 4 miles on Tuesday .
2 mile steep climb up the lane then back down another. Tried out the triban. Back light fell off and lost a small bolt on the raceblade longs. Bought 6 with nuts from websters for £3.60 
23 miles yesterday. bouts of stomach pains and an icecream headache above my right eye were annoying. Stopped for 5 mins and headache went 






Done some chores today and sitting here bored wondering whether to go out on the bike for an hour 


edit. Found more chores


----------



## hedder2212 (17 Sep 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @hedder2212
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> Your avatar is amusing.


----------



## hedder2212 (17 Sep 2015)

This was my view for most of the night. 
We decided that tonight we would go over to cannock chase and do some of the trails.... really not advisable when its pitch black out. 
could hardly see anything... and this was with a new cree light too.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Sep 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> This was my view for most of the night.
> We decided that tonight we would go over to cannock chase and do some of the trails.... really not advisable when its pitch black out.
> could hardly see anything... and this was with a new cree light too.


Know the feeling, last week my rechargeables died and the I had creep home through the heavilly treed country park on battery lights which really did not light anything up.


----------



## hedder2212 (17 Sep 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Know the feeling, last week my rechargeables died and the I had creep home through the heavilly treed country park on battery lights which really did not light anything up.


im just getting into this whole riding in the dark stuff. Dont have to but doing it out of choice. I think im going to be buying more lights to fit to the bike  itll be like a rolling christmas tree by the time im done


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2015)

With all my regular chaps indisposed, either decorating, helping with removals, back at work etc., I set out on my own for a circuit of the town, mainly off-road using cycle paths along The Washlands and then Sustrans route 6 before getting onto some nice quiet lanes through Draughton,Waldgrave, Old, Hannington and Orlingbury before I managed to get a cup of tea and some cake.
It was a lot warmer than I thought it was going to be, and I was wishing I'd worn shorts and a different jacket as I was perspiring like a pig by the time I was half way round!






One of the lovely quiet lanes heading up towards Draughton.






A bit too claggy on the fields, but the track alongside wasn't too bad!






A flying plough in Hannington village.






One of my favourite stops along the way, Scotch Lodge farm and cafe in Earls Barton..

Back home (ish) on 42 miles, but as Mrs Pete didn't manage to get my windscreen wipers when she was shopping, I changed clothes and bike (to my old SS town bike) and popped down to Halfrauds to pick up a new set myself.

Finished the ride on 50 miles. Quite happy with that for the day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/394098209


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (18 Sep 2015)

Bit late this one but my ride home from work on Wednesday was WET!
At one point (and due to the drainage changes being made by the new cycle superhighway works) the road was under about 8 inches of water. As I cycled through on every downstroke my foot disappeared below the surface up to the top of my ankle!
Then saw this on the cycle in on Thursday morning (when my SPD equipped shoes were still not dry).


----------



## i hate hills (18 Sep 2015)

After the soaking on Mondays ride it would appear that i'm now the proud owner of a b***h of a head cold. Swithered to go out or not before the backshift but then went anyway. Again only managed 6 mile as i kept on bumping into folk to speak to. Cant remember being held up in this way when i used to go out regular in the past. Maybe have to fall out with a few folk and get more miles in. ha ha. Lovely day up here and too good to waste sitting with the box of tissues wiping my nose every two mins. sorry to anyone i past with a wet nose , just think of me as a big dog but in human form but it's hard to steer and wipe my nose at the same time. Ride safe EVERYBODY . Mike.


----------



## andytheflyer (18 Sep 2015)

Having broken the threaded bit off the end of the free-hub when changing the cassette on my recumbent yesterday, and there being a new Rigida/Deore wheel on the way, I realised that I didn't have a 559 rim tape in the spares bin. So, off to a LMS in Gresford to collect a new one to fit later when the wheel arrives.

Quick 26 miler there and back. Set out into a cool, but then warm, sunny day. Almost home and stopped off to pay the window cleaner, and to the shop to get some cash to pay the BnB before the Wolds Audax on Sunday. A few spots of light rain on the way into the village were ignored, but coming out of the shop there was a big, very black cloud heading south towards the village. Quick in and out of the bakers for some bread rolls then off up the hill in rain drops growing ever larger. Got passed by a (younger) roadie but he was a long way from home, with no waterproof jacket, and all I had to do was roll into the garage as the heavens opened. Blue sky again now. Bet he's wet!

Just having coffee and cake to build up the strength before addressing the (arrived) new wheel and the Marathon Racer that's on the old wheel and needs to go on the new one. If you hear distant rumblings like thunder over South Cheshire, North Shropshire, Flintshire and Powys over the next couple of hours, you know why.

PS - still don't seem to have the horrible cold that the wife's had all week - but you know must be on the to-do list for her bugs.

Edit - for LMS read LBS - don't know my models (aeroplanes) from my bikes.....


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/394697506

A quick pre-lunch bimble.
















My socks, they mock me


----------



## Spartak (18 Sep 2015)

Out on MTB yesterday for a quick spin following the Dramway footpath !

Although blurred I do like this pic I took ?


----------



## Saluki (18 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/394749744
19.02 miles in less than an hour and a quarter. Pleased with that and back before it rained. Double pleased.

Nothing to report. Saw half a dozen bikes out, got scaled by one - if it counts when pootling and faffing with my phone to turn it off. No close passes, no spectacular wildlife, just a nice ride with the highlight of calling out "Ting-a-ling passing on your left" at some ramblers who were all over the road and making one of them jump and squeal like a girl.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Sep 2015)

1st ride in over a week as my back went on saturday and i have been impersonating an invalid all week , uncomfortable but ok .Pinch flat after 7 miles when i large stone pinged from under the rear tyre and i only had the mini pump so after 250 strokes and a warm pump i had got about 60 psi in it .

1KOM and a couple of second best times so im happy as i wasnt really going full gas .
https://www.strava.com/activities/394755982


----------



## Buck (18 Sep 2015)

I managed to sneak a day off today and as I am away all weekend with no hope of a ride, I planned a little outing for myself 

I headed from home onto the top road and the downhill towards Holmfirth then onto Honley. The main road into Honley is a twisting narrow road and once the lights were green I went and for safety put myself in the middle of my lane. I wasn't going slow, in fact, I was out of the saddle pushing as there's a cheeky little bit that gets to over 13%. as the road widened I then pulled in to the side conscious that there were cars following me up the hill only for Mr BMW driver shouting out of his passenger window that he'd "had to follow me all the way from the traffic lights!" (all 0.1 miles!!).

I let him drive on and started my climb out of Honley up towards Meltham. I was still thinking about Mr BMW so headed up the wrong road from the roundabout so had to take a cheeky left then right to get back on route!

At the junction I waited to let a group of 8-10 MTB/Hybrid riders go past. They proved to be a useful focal point as we climbed up the hill (7-11%). I chuckled to myself as I passed one of the guys as I tried to maintain my own pace only to have him pass me back - whatever!

I then started the descent to Dunford Bridge and looking across the Holme valley my second ascent was in sight! What a view (iPhone shots but at least I remembered to take a couple of shots this time )

You can see the road snaking up in the distance towards the transmitter mast 










A small climb took me into Holme and I stopped at the local pub (no, not for a beer!) to grab a snack bar and a drink. From there the climb up to the top of Holme Moss looked a little daunting especially as this would only be my second attempt.

Refreshed I set off and dug deep to get to the top. I couldn't work out if the road markings telling you 1 1/4 miles / 1 mile etc. were motivating or torture but the 1/4 mile one was the best. I stopped at the top for a breather and a pat on the back. It would have been rude not to taken a quick phone shot.






At this point I had to decide whether to retrace my route back down or "go over the top" and head down to the Woodhead reservoir and the climb up to Dunford Bridge. I'd not cycled this route before but new that once I was on the A628 it'd be busy and I'd have to be careful. I headed this way, up for the challenge and had a strong climb up the hill with the vast majority of lorries and cars being considerate and giving me plenty of space / not trying to pass me on the narrow bits!

At the top I turned left and headed onto Dunford Bridge which is a great place to park up and join the Trans Pennine Trail if you fancy it (the trail was upgraded for the Tour Grand Depart and is a great family ride into Penistone)

From here it was a relatively straight forward route back towards home. I stopped at a point where I had to choose which route to take and a quick look at my distance travelled so far spurred me to turn right and head past Royds Farm Windmills and up the short but steep hill (according to Strava I managed to get a PB on this despite feeling a little tired!) and then back on myself on a parallel road to head towards home. I had planned an "add on" part to the route which would have been another 10 or 20 miles depending on how I felt but to be honest after those climbs today I didn't want to push myself too far and not enjoy it so headed for home and a nice hot shower!

Overall 32.7 mile and 3,563ft elevation.







https://www.strava.com/activities/394703246


----------



## Mike_P (18 Sep 2015)

I also look unlikely to get any opportunity this weekend, and tomorrow its actually supposed to be sunny with very light winds for once this year. Anyway managed a late morning ride along a shortish route which made a change from the normal sunset/ dusk time of day that it normally gets tackled. Managed a good PR along this road for once, mainly due to fact that once round the bend in the distance , a ninety degree bend thereafter and a uphill stretch....




it passes some vegetation with a well worn trail to the rear of the largest bush. About the only place around here one can...




Now this hill in suburban Harrogate I have gone up far too many times to count...




..yet today Strava recorded it as a specific segment - apparently it was the first time I tackled it and the segment has records before this year
These are freeze frames from the GoPro I bought this week.


----------



## i hate hills (18 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/394697506
> 
> A quick pre-lunch bimble.
> 
> ...


If its ok with you i was going to pinch your term bimble. Shout to my missus " i'm off for a bimble " as she's trying to work it out i've slipped out to the pub.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Sep 2015)

i hate hills said:


> If its ok with you i was going to pinch your term bimble. Shout to my missus " i'm off for a bimble " as she's trying to work it out i've slipped out to the pub.


That's good for me


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2015)

23 miles earlier this morning on my Aende single speed with 52 x 16 gearing and a few small lumps were thrown in for good measure .

This was its longest outing to date after doing a week of commuting duties , rides well .

Some of the miles were in the morning mist and some under clear blue skies.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2015)

Just over a week off the bike for a non cycling holiday and it felt hard this morning!

A quick Gransden loop for me this morning as we have my mum staying with us. 
Down the hill to Toft in bright early morning sun, really lovely, but chilly in the shade of the hedges, glad the arm warmers were on!
Through the bottom of Bourn I passed a wonderful male yellowhammer sat sunning himself.
I crossed the A1198 and had to stop before the maggot farm to turn my rear light on as it was fairly foggy.
Coming back across the 1198 at Longstowe and the fog disappeared completely and I was back into warm sunshine.

Great to be back on the bike, if a little rusty (me, not the bike...)

https://www.strava.com/activities/395227897


----------



## Crandoggler (19 Sep 2015)

Agony. So bloody cold. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/395237684


----------



## gavgav (19 Sep 2015)

A glorious sunny morning in Shropshire, with the mist clearing and no wind!! I braved shorts, but went for warm jacket as it was  when I set off at 9am.

My favourite short route, up Lyth Hill and then down to Exfords Green, through Stapleton, Ryton and Longnor, before turning North through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots.

Unfortunately the only real thing to report was some dreadful driving by an articulated lorry driver at Cantlop. Firstly he came up to a junction from my left, on his mobile phone, not looking to his right and sensing he wasn't going to stop I applied the brakes as he finally looked to his right and stopped about a quarter of the way into the road, meaning I had to swerve around his cab.

I continued down the hill and where it flattens out I was doing about 25 mph as he came up behind me and overtook me into the path of a tractor and 2 cars, forcing them to do an emergency stop and him to swerve back in front of me and almost fetch me off. The 2 cars stopped a little up the road and I wonder if they were exchanging details to report him.

I was seething, but kept my calm and pulled into the side to pop his registration plate into the notes facility on my phone. It was an unliveried lorry, but I will be doing my utmost to find out who it belongs to and dropping a note to the Traffic Commisioner.

21.2 miles


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/395378169

42 odd miles


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> Proof if it is needed that I can on occasions find sunshine on my bike! After spending most of the day painting the outside of my house, by 4pm I decided I deserved a wee cycle. So out came the Specialized Secteur and we headed up the Brisbane Glen to Loch Thom. Traffic was heavy as it usually is around 5pm ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning. You really do have spectacular views up there.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2015)

Target for today was Sept 50 mile ride I am doing the half century challenge and I've challenge myself to both a 50km and 50m each month with the 50 km already done time for the 50m .Had arranged to meet mates at 12.30 .left home at 11.30 for a few miles for meet up. Anstey ,Cropston, Swithland ,Woodhouse Eaves, Quorn , Rothley and Cossington to meeting point .Sat on the bench in glorious sunshine waiting for both mates to turn . The first time we will have rode together since early July and Steve first ride since August 2nd. Right on time both Steve and Andy turn up. Out on our normal easterly ride up Humble lane ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby then across the A607 and out on the quiet lanes around the back of Gaddesby to Ashby Foeville then Gaddesby . On the run out of Gaddesby towards the A607 we just clicked in to chain gang mode and were flying at 24mph taking turns on the front really enjoyable .Cross the A607 into Rearsby then back to Thrussington and back down humble lane and back to Sileby where Andy turned for home then Mountsorrel where Steve turned off leaving me on 40 miles 6 miles from home .On to Rothley Then Swithland and quick loop round Thurcaston ,Cropston ,Anstey got home half a mile short so straight on to Newtown and back 50.3 miles done at 15.6mph in glorious sunshine in great company really enjoyable ride


----------



## SteveF (19 Sep 2015)

Been a tad lazy this week and have not been out since Sunday...
Popped out today to pootle about and did a small 30k loop



The locals look a little defensive..


----------



## postman (19 Sep 2015)

Stop,wait,start,stop,wait,start.A broken up in bits 24 miles.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2015)

15 miles with the family from Monmouth to Goodrich via Symonds Yat, along the Peregrine Path. A lot of walkers on the shared path between Biblins and the Yate but overall a nice afternoon ride.


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Sep 2015)

With autumn upon us & less chance of fine weekend weather I thought I'd look back at my summer rides & pick my favourite & do it again, which as it happens was a route devised & executed just a few weeks ago.

A chilly start to the day meant base layer & knee warmers were in order as I set off across the forest towards Dorset & Wiltshire again, although I'd forgotten that the New Forest sportive was on this weekend & nine miles in I'm confronted with a swarm of cyclists coming in the opposite direction to where I'm heading. It was quite a sight to be honest, young & old, slim & um, not so slim, groups, singles, couples, adults with kids & a variety of bikes, anything from mountain bikes to tandems & as it was flat most were smiling away & having what looked like a smashing time. 

Once I left the forest it was back to normality as I headed through Cranbourne, Sixpenny Handley & Tollard Royal to the top of the first of todays three little climbs which at 36 miles in was time to stop for lunch & having warmed up sufficiently also time to dispense of the knee warmers. It was then on through Bowerchalke, a beautiful little village & somewhere I am seriously considering moving to, & onto the second up & down of the day closely followed by the third at Broad Chalke before heading for home via Martin, Sandleheath, Fordingbridge, where I bumped into the sportive again, & the forest.

A thoroughly enjoyable 76 miles on what was the stillest day all summer I think & I even got a Strava badge for the September Grand Fondo! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/395429662


----------



## Gareth C (19 Sep 2015)

We’d decided to have a ride up Great Dun Fell this weekend. The last real classic climb I’d done was Bealach na Ba, earlier this year. The Guardian article on “Britain’s top 10 toughest climbs” has this to say…

_This is the greatest climb in England, this is our Mont Ventoux, it has no peers, there is no comparison: Great Dun Fell is simply unique. I’d waited a long time to ride this road, initially put off by its “private” status. I was to discover that there is absolutely no objection to cyclists riding it, although few would be mad enough. Approaching from either direction you see the radar station’s “golf ball” glowing like a beacon on the top of the ridge. Turn away from the village of Knock and begin opposite a farm gate. The climb is tough right away, then gets tougher still as you bend right into what is a small taste of things to come. Get through this, the first of many brutal stretches, and things back off for a while before ramping up to the first of two gates. Through the gate, straight over a cattle grid and into more hard work, the road bending left past a stone shelter, a sure-fire signal – although you are nowhere near the top yet – that you’re heading into truly hostile country. Up and up, and then mercifully dipping, or is it just levelling? Whatever it is, it makes the stretch of climbing ahead look terrifying. Approaching 20%, you crawl through harsh, boulder-littered scenery, a massive slog to the briefest of levels where the classification of the road changes – public cars are allowed no further. Now very narrow and lined with snow poles, the climb is so well surfaced it resembles a two-metre-wide carpet. And it’s so steep, close to 25% at the point where the tall valley walls disappear and the radar slowly rises over the horizon to sit above you, tracking the remainder of your progress. Through a second gate it’s easy for a while then bending right once again it’s leg-breakingly tough to the finish at the station, where, looking around you, you might as well be on top of the world._​
While this is perhaps a little melodramatic, the climb up was pretty steep and hard work. However, we had great luck with perfect weather, so excellent views to keep us motivated.




Beautiful views back over the Eden Valley




The view for the next hour – generally steep road disappearing ahead








Heading into the gully




Rocky scenery hides a couple of 20% ramps




The final steep ramps out of the gully, toward the col between Knock Fell and Great Dun Fell




The worst of the climbing is over, and views out east of the pennines




The radar station comes into sight






The end is in sight




Malcolm and Adam waiting at the top

Malcolm and Adam made good time to the summit, and I met them some time later, and despite the good weather, it was cold at the top. We quickly put on some warm layers, pointed the bikes downhill and took a rest from pedaling!



Shortly after leaving the summit, we came across Alistair, still heading upwards. He was happy to head up alone, so we headed down to some sun, and waited for him to reach the top and get back to us. It was good for all the team to finish the descent together. Then a quick trip to the pub in Dufton was in order to celebrate a nice “tick.”


----------



## Katherine (19 Sep 2015)

gavgav said:


> A glorious sunny morning in Shropshire, with the mist clearing and no wind!! I braved shorts, but went for warm jacket as it was  when I set off at 9am.
> 
> My favourite short route, up Lyth Hill and then down to Exfords Green, through Stapleton, Ryton and Longnor, before turning North through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots.
> 
> ...



Glad you are ok, well done for staying calm.


----------



## Cush (19 Sep 2015)

Gareth C said:


> We’d decided to have a ride up Great Dun Fell this weekend. The last real classic climb I’d done was Bealach na Ba, earlier this year. The Guardian article on “Britain’s top 10 toughest climbs” has this to say…
> 
> ​
> That was brilliant. I have walked it in both directions but never cycled it. I feel quite jealous. I do have a picture of the top before the golf balls were put up that shows ice horizontal to the old metal and wood masts. That would be in the late 70's early 80's


----------



## i hate hills (19 Sep 2015)

gavgav said:


> A glorious sunny morning in Shropshire, with the mist clearing and no wind!! I braved shorts, but went for warm jacket as it was  when I set off at 9am.
> 
> My favourite short route, up Lyth Hill and then down to Exfords Green, through Stapleton, Ryton and Longnor, before turning North through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots.
> 
> ...


Hope they catch the idiot...


----------



## i hate hills (19 Sep 2015)

Afternoon ride out to try to sweat out my bugs. Out by the Burghill then down towards the Stanochy. Climbed the Stanochy hill . Then headed towards the Industrial estate. Headed back into town and then out round the golf course. Then back into town and had a seat at a favourite spot of mine only to joined by a very intoxicated "manie " .It turned into a bit of a mexican stand off as i didn't want to move first as it would like i was moving cause of him. Around half an hour of Foo Fighters in my ear and me doing a bit of gentle head banging victory was mine as he staggered off.( i refrained from air guitar with the head banging as that would have looked silly ). Total of 8 miles done in the afternoon sun and my cold remains......ride safe folks....


----------



## Nomadski (20 Sep 2015)

Went out knowing I was very close to a bit of a milestone for me - 43 miles shy of reaching 4,000 miles since I took up cycling in December 2012. @themosquitoking came to our place at which point he had just hit 4k himself. We headed down to Box Hill where I hit a PB of 9m 14s, and then looped back north. Along the way a convertible Mercedes driver sat at a driveway exit and looked at me 3 times. Just as I had a feeling he would, he pulled out right in front as I was doing about 22mph. Gave him the self-gratification artist sign and he just lifted his hand up and waved back.

The lights at the end of the road are usually busy with traffic and I got there in good time, but this time zero traffic was there. So wanted to have a little chat with him.

Anyway, headed back and had a cuppa at a mates, then went over and did a loop of Richmond Park to get to the big 4k. My first bike ride back then was on a rented mountain bike from the Richmond Park hire place, and ironically I hit 43 miles within view of the same place, just 0.2 miles before it.

Overall did 52.5 miles and a lovely feeling of accomplishment.

https://www.strava.com/activities/395628200

No pretty pictures today. Just some cake, and a random cyclist doing some well deserved stretches at the Box Hill Cafe...


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2015)

20 miles this day, on the Tour d Taco, which follows a course set to include bike shops, food trucks, and pop-up restaurants, as well as some favorite latino restaurants. After 4 tacos,(the last one beef tongue) I was done eating, so I just rode along as the others stopped. I got word a fellow I worked and have known for the last 20 years just up and sold his shop, house, and things, and took off in the store van with his bicycles to follow the wind. Smooth sailing and calm seas to him. The Schwinn Impact was along for this ride. We'll see about that Trek 7200 for tomorrow.
The ride was great, but I left before the end, so I could get home and start supper and walk dogs and other enjoyable things. I could see this was going to go on for some time yet. Great weather, after yesterday's storms.
70F
20C
Winds N6
relative humidity 65%
30.10 barometer
Sunny, with clouds


----------



## Brandane (20 Sep 2015)

gavgav said:


> I will be doing my utmost to find out who it belongs to and dropping a note to the Traffic Commisioner.


You don't need to find out who it belongs to; just send your complaint to the TC and he/she will find that out in 5 seconds. Daffodils like that give the rest of us a bad name .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2015)

A nice early morning ride of just over 26 miles a bit misty but only near water. The sunrise was doing it's best to come through and eventually it did which makes a difference.













Just how big is this crack in this wall


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Sep 2015)

A slightly longer ride today with a couple of Cambridgeshire hills, I even had a PR on strava for Wimpole hill!

Sunny again, hedges full of autumnal fruit. Mrs Dave wants to make rose hip syrup so I was on the look out for the ideal spot, and I found it!

This bloke cycles Long with me sometimes, not sure who he is though....







https://www.strava.com/activities/396001140


----------



## Donger (20 Sep 2015)

After my recent brazen showboating in the Alps, it was back down to earth with a big bump today. 11 of us set off on this, my 21st Kingsway CC club ride of the year, and for most of the ride I was trailing in 11th place, struggling to keep up with the club pace. I did the decent thing, and kept going past everyone who pulled over to wait for me. (Stops me from holding them up too much and gives them a rabbit to chase ... though means I don't get much rest).

Started badly, eating way too much Quaker's Oats before I set off, then having to race over to the start after hurriedly re-attaching all the bits I'd forgotten I'd taken off my bike while it was in transit coming back from my hols. Felt queazy, and ended up wanting to ralph my breakfast up most of the way up my first hill, by which time my rear light had already fallen off and disintegrated when I hit a bump. .... I just did over 100 miles in France and never hit a single bump, then on my first ride back in Gloucestershire I bounced my rear light off and then rattled my computer loose, losing a mile or so in the process. Despite some nice new surfaces around Stroud, many of our roads are a still a disgrace. @Dark46 helped me find the last bit of my rear light, and it's all back together and working fine again now.

Threw in 3 decent hills in a 33 mile ride today, Horsepools Hill on the way over to Stroud, then Wick Lane from Stroud to the top of the Slad Valley (with fantastic views across to Painswick), and finally up to Selsley. There, to the relief of one or two of us, we hung a right and went back down through Middleyard and Kings Stanley instead of grinding on up to the common. Back home in one big, fast, line down the lanes that make up my staple ride. ,

I said my goodbyes as we passed the end of my own road. Actually rode myself back to wellness today, feeling much stronger and much better by the end of the ride than I did at the beginning. A tad under 3 hours in all, and very pleasant it was, too. Now there's just the small matter of squeezing in my metric century ride before the end of the month. (Praying the weather holds).

Happy riding everyone, _Donger._


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/396202988











Little Skyride to Hamble


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Sep 2015)

Couple of rides to catch up on over this week-end.

Yesterdays club ride was a good 'un with a bit of cycle-cross style carrying of bikes in and out of a road closure a puncture stop and some nice 'intervals' here and there;

https://www.strava.com/activities/395495073

And today a much gentler ride with the other half;

https://www.strava.com/activities/395495073

Oh and if anyone's got a nice Giant Avail(not last years orange/white one though) or Trek Lexa in a small for sale I may know some-one who might be interested.


----------



## Rasmus (20 Sep 2015)

Ride was yesterday, but body was too tired to write something here...

Someone decided to name an Audax after me*, so naturally I had to enter. The Pedersen 100 starts in Rodborough above Stroud and takes in 106 km of narrow Cotswold lanes, climbs varying from "steep" to "insane", and mad descents. I have just counted and found a total of 18 up and 12 down OS chevrons. 

After burning through some morning fog we had nice sunshine all day, the legs held out (barely), cafe stops served up some nice food, and I only had to walk one bit (downhill!). Excellent day out, but a level of difficulty I'm not too keen to repeat (until next year).

http://app.strava.com/activities/395609285

*Not really, it's named after an inventor of some fame, but we happen to share both last name and nationality


----------



## mdk1 (20 Sep 2015)

Well I did the longest ride I have ever done this morning 
https://www.strava.com/activities/395955421
I know it's not very long to what you guys normally do, but I have managed just short of 60miles this week, which I'm very proud of,
Long working hours mean I can only get out for around 30 mins each day,most of the time, but not an option on others, how do you guys get on with the darker evenings, as my normal routes don't have any street lights, mainly country lanes, 
Was thinking of buying another pair of lights.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Sep 2015)

Went for a wee, quiet, quick spin today (2 hours later!! )
Just enjoying being out for a change as I've been slacking a bit this year 
Met one of my wee pony pals 
Saw a swallow flapping at the side of the road about 20 mins from home. Went back and managed to catch it and took it to the nearest house, the lady put it in a box with straw and bird food and will call her friend at SSPCA. 
Hope the little one is ok.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Sep 2015)

Climbed 566m this morning.


----------



## Katherine (20 Sep 2015)

Couldn't get going this morning to allow time for a long ride, so I had fun doing an 18 mile circuit of some local hills, main roads that are quieter on a Sunday.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Sep 2015)

First ride since a local spin on Wednesday after collecting the road bike from it's service, as I've been full of cold 

So, I set off not knowing how far I'd get, but was determined to get some cycling in. Cool, but clear and sunny near home turned into murky and misty within half a mile so I was glad I'd wrapped up warm.
I should state at this point that I'd taken two Lemsip Max tablets before setting off, so I understand if this doesn't qualify as an 'official' ride...

Up Coal Road (traffic lights still not detecting bikes...), then Skeltons Lane past the marshal for the cycling event that was clearly due (sportive?) and down to Thorner. Then out of the village up Milner Lane and the back route to Bramham.
Loop round Bramham and out on Toulson Lane, before turning right onto garnet lane, over the A64 bridge and down Moor Lane towards Stutton, where I got a very cheery hello from a lady runner limbering up at the roadside.
At Stutton I came down Fanny Lane, past the Hare and Hounds and then stopped in the centre of the village for a drink and to try and stop the infernal rattling from my new mudguards (only marginally successful). Onwards down the single track road and out to the A162, turning right up the hill and towards Towton. 
Through the village, then right onto the B1217 where a sportive(?) rider (he had a number attached to his jumper) was getting directions from a local, and out past the battlefield site.
Took the left fork into Saxton, then headed out on Coldhill Lane where I stopped at Linda's Bench for a drink, a couple of pics and to watch them doing something with the power cables in the distance:







Another cyclist passed while I was resting and asked if everything was OK, which was nice (clearly I looked worse than I felt  )
Back on the bike and up past Lotherton Hall and on to Aberford, then the usual route home via Barwick and Scholes - this time without the headwind 

*26.37 miles in 1hr 49m at an average of 14.4mph* - the slower than usual average seems fair as I deliberately wasn't pushing on and was coasting a lot more than usual on the downhill bits.
1179ft climbed too. 
I rode a lot further than I'd imagined I might when setting off, so all in all a good days riding.

Only two idiot passes today as well - one from someone in a BMW 1-series with empty bike carriers on the roof (so should bloody well know better) and the other from a woman in a Focus who decided to squeeze along the centre line on a single carriageway between me and another cyclist heading in the opposite direction...
That said, two VW drivers were separately very courteous on the approaches to Barwick, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Katherine (20 Sep 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> First ride since a local spin on Wednesday after collecting the road bike from it's service, as I've been full of cold
> 
> So, I set off not knowing how far I'd get, but was determined to get some cycling in. Cool, but clear and sunny near home turned into murky and misty within half a mile so I was glad I'd wrapped up warm.
> I should state at this point that I'd taken two Lemsip Max tablets before setting off, so I understand if this doesn't qualify as an 'official' ride...
> ...



Isn't it sad when you get a close pass by someone who is obviously a cyclist and should know better.
I had a very close pass today by a people carrier with a bike on the back. Most of the drivers I saw today were very considerate.


----------



## PatrickPending (20 Sep 2015)

Still exploring the north west to find some routes when I'm here - so often to be found looking puzzled and reading a map! Anyhoo, 105Km today - Northenden - Gatley - Styal - Wilmsow - Alderley Edge - Monk's Heath - Goostrey - Twemlow Green - Plumley - Lower Peover - Goostrey - Over Peover - Marthall - Mobberley - Morley Green - Wilmslow - Styal - Gatley - Northenden .... did get lost somewhere before Mobberley but routes are looking a bit more familiar. Bet you can't guess what the photo is....


----------



## Brandane (20 Sep 2015)

No sunshine for me today, but it was DRY so I decided to do a one way ride using Scotrail to take me home. The Largs area is getting a bit boring now, and always involves large hills; so I bought a return train ticket to Glasgow but hopped off at Kilwinning and cycled to Glasgow. This almost turned out to be a very expensive ride, as Scottish members may notice from the Strava trail that the squiggly lines in Glasgow are centred around a certain bike shop which sells Genesis bikes. Croix de Fer 20 bikes to be more specific. Long story short - took one out for a ride around Glasgow Green. Nice bike but not nice enough (or needed enough) to tempt me into parting with £1000 (£200 discount on RRP, including Marathon Plus tyres, rack, and mudguards thrown in).






Passing along Paisley Road West, there was a lot of Police activity, including the helicopter buzzing overhead. The reason being that I was just in time to see a slight change in the landscape of Cardonald. The BBC pics are a bit better than my before and after effort .... 











I should have waited for the dust to clear for two reasons. 1 - I might have got a better photo; and 2 - I wouldn't have set off riding through a giant dust cloud which was blowing across Govan!
I headed off into the city, and rode past my old college (were those good old days really 37 years ago? ). Points to Scottish members who can identify it. The OLD name please, since there is a clue to the current name in the top left corner. It is now closed and awaiting the same fate as the buildings above.






After that it was a short hop to the bike shop where I managed to save myself £1000, then a train journey back down the west coast to Largs, where the rain has now started again.


----------



## Dark46 (20 Sep 2015)

Well today's ride was fun as I designed the route. I had gone for a couple of hills at the beginning and then level the route out and hopefully have a bit of a coffee stop either during or at the end.

It was good too see 10 other people ready for the ride this morning including @Donger and Andre[his 2nd ride with us] and Andy on his first ride out with the KCC.

The ride was young went @Donger's rear light decided to deattach itself from the bike and split into pieces. I helped him recover some parts, then it was off the see a some so called Superheroes cycling towards us. Including Rambo?

We then set off up Horsepools (or Edge, as I call it) at then straight into Stroud where we turned sharp left towards Wick Street and Bulls Cross. 
At Bulls Cross we turned right to head down Slad Valley. Yippee!!! Aha that was a deliberate part of my plan as I love downhill sections. I set off at the back and finished 3rd at the waiting point at the bottom. I set some PB's down there and I know I can go quicker lol.

From here it was a quick run through Stroud before heading up Selsley and turning right back into the countryside once again. 

So it was to the bottom of Frocester and turn right, leaving the hill behind us and head towards the A38. It was here that Andy our new recruit decide to have a moment and hit the deck.

The rest of the ride went without incident and 34 miles were covered at a average of 14mph with 1,770ft of climbing. So in happy with that, getting back into things. 

It was also good to see @Largie003 and @gordyfinbar who I've not seen for a while. Also hope that @maltloaf sorts out a few things and is out with us soon


----------



## Mrs M (20 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> No sunshine for me today, but it was DRY so I decided to do a one way ride using Scotrail to take me home. The Largs area is getting a bit boring now, and always involves large hills; so I bought a return train ticket to Glasgow but hopped off at Kilwinning and cycled to Glasgow. This almost turned out to be a very expensive ride, as Scottish members may notice from the Strava trail that the squiggly lines in Glasgow are centred around a certain bike shop which sells Genesis bikes. Croix de Fer 20 bikes to be more specific. Long story short - took one out for a ride around Glasgow Green. Nice bike but not nice enough (or needed enough) to tempt me into parting with £1000 (£200 discount on RRP, including Marathon Plus tyres, rack, and mudguards thrown in).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought Langside College but probably not?
My next door neighbour, Mrs Wilson was a lecturer there over 30 years ago.
She had a white Ford Capri and went to the village shop on her ancient black bike with a wicker basket on the front.
We used to think she was mad, now I think she was cool!


----------



## TVC (20 Sep 2015)

Today was the first proper ride for a very very long time. 25 miles in two hours, so very pedestrian and I think I got scalped by everyone on a bike in South Leicestershire. I stuck to my plan though, no faster than 15mph and put it on the small ring on any rise. So, there were no twinges from the knee that has kept me off the bike for so long, plus my heart and lungs were more than up to the job. Best thing though, I thoroughly enjoyed it and can't wait to get out again - soon be back up to century standard again.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today was the first proper ride for a very very long time. 25 miles in two hours, so very pedestrian and I think I got scalped by everyone on a bike in South Leicestershire. I stuck to my plan though, no faster than 15mph and put it on the small ring on any rise. So, there were no twinges from the knee that has kept me off the bike for so long, plus my heart and lungs were more than up to the job. Best thing though, I thoroughly enjoyed it and can't wait to get out again - soon be back up to century standard again.


Next time don't be so shoddy and give us some pictures


----------



## Brandane (20 Sep 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Thought Langside College but probably not?


No ...... It's beside the River Clyde (which is a hint) .


----------



## Mrs M (20 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> No ...... It's beside the River Clyde (which is a hint) .


Glasgow College of Nautical Studies is my guess. ?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (20 Sep 2015)

I really should have gone out yesterday. I haven't ridden for weeks (no real reason) and the weather should have tempted me out. I had then sort of decided to go fishing but when my daughter asked if we could go cycling? Well, what father could say no.

OK, we only did nine miles or so and I didn't even bother changing but a good time was had by all. Out to Brewood and down through the fields and back along the canal.

The picture is of our bikes next to 'our' oak tree.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2015)

First race as a vet a the Horwich NWCCA do. Loved it.


----------



## Brandane (20 Sep 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Glasgow College of Nautical Studies is my guess. ?


Correct! Was only there for 2 spells, in between time at sea.


----------



## Cush (20 Sep 2015)

Sorry Garath C I Made a right hash of that reply didn't I, forgot all about the quote marks. That must have been a brilliant ride in both directions. Though I must say the road looks in better condition than I remember, at one time it was little better than a cart track after the walls finished. I like that idea of a refuge. I was caught out a couple of times in right torrents of rain.


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Sep 2015)

Back up to the Peak District today, well actually stayed in Holmes Chapel last night, dr_pink was racing The Cat and Fiddle hill climb today. We both rode up it first before the first competitor was off. A good day for it, plenty of cyclists out but unfortunately also a lot of nobbers on motorbikes also using it as a race track, lots of reports from competitors after the race of close passes and even some from the opposite direction which must have been truly terrifying. Is there nothing the police can do? These idiots seem to be able to ride with impunity.
Anyway after the recce, which actually is to get a feel for the wind strength/direction, the road surface and just get a feel for the climb again, it was back to HQ for 20 mins on the rollers then up the road to the start. I went off 4 mins ahead to get further up and cheer her on, once she went past I followed on a bit slower. I met dr_pink at the top and gave her a gillet to wear to descend, she wasn't particularly happy with her ride [not been a good season] but after getting changed and checking the results, discovered she had come 3rd woman behind the winner Dame Sarah Storey, so although not her quickest ride up the "Cat", not a bad result I think. 
Despite other idiots on the road an enjoyable hour or so on the bike.
Sorry, no photos I forgot my phone.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Sep 2015)

Nice early ride out for me today, great being on quiet roads and seeing some different wildlife, including rabbits and parakeets. Got the clothing wrong, it was cold to start so went with long sleeves and lightweight jacket, after 5 miles the jacket went, and at 7 the sleeves rolled up. Nice and sunny though, and busy with cyclists taking part in the Thorpe Park Sprint Triathlon. Out to Chertsey Bridge and home on the CX, then a slow amble into town with my lad to buy bacon for lunchtime sandwiches


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Sep 2015)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass, 29 miles, cup of coffee in the park, couple of sky rides out and about and loads of kids on bikes, sunny but a bit chilly.


----------



## Diggs (20 Sep 2015)

What's that I hear you ask? Can you sum up your weekend ride in just under 5 minutes?

Oh ok then If you insist....


----------



## robjh (20 Sep 2015)

On a club ride from Cambridge this morning I found myself riding beside a neighbour of @Dave 123 's.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Sep 2015)

Today's trip was a tale of two towers (plus a few lumps in between).

The first tower (after 15 miles) is an old favourite and can be read up on in posts _passim_. Yes, it's *The Arqiva Tower* (which everyone locally knows as Emley Moor Mast). Today may be the first time I've snapped it in anything resembling sunshine!





As this leviathan receded behind me, I copped for a great view of tower number 2 in the distance (red arrow denotes)...





In fact, the bloody thing didn't seem to be getting any nearer...





Eventually, tower number 2 (25 miles in) was reached! This is *Victoria Tower* and sits atop what is known locally as Castle Hill. The area contains remains from the late Iron Age and a 12th century castle. The tower, however, was built to honour Queen Victoria's diamond jubilee in 1897.





Yeah, the cloud cover had dropped in by then. Ho hum. One last pic before I headed home was back across the landscape to tower number 1...





47 miles ridden with 3,140 feet of climbing. It were 'illy. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/396509561


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> On a club ride from Cambridge this morning I found myself riding beside a neighbour of @Dave 123 's.




Ian I assume?


----------



## Rustybucket (20 Sep 2015)

Nomadski said:


> Went out knowing I was very close to a bit of a milestone for me - 43 miles shy of reaching 4,000 miles since I took up cycling in December 2012. @themosquitoking came to our place at which point he had just hit 4k himself. We headed down to Box Hill where I hit a PB of 9m 14s, and then looped back north. Along the way a convertible Mercedes driver sat at a driveway exit and looked at me 3 times. Just as I had a feeling he would, he pulled out right in front as I was doing about 22mph. Gave him the self-gratification artist sign and he just lifted his hand up and waved back.
> 
> The lights at the end of the road are usually busy with traffic and I got there in good time, but this time zero traffic was there. So wanted to have a little chat with him.
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## andytheflyer (20 Sep 2015)

Lincolnshire Wolds Audax today, 110km AND 2400ft. Ludford (between Market Rasen and Louth, known as Mudford to RAF bomber personnel during WW2 as it had a grass strip for a while), S around Horncastle to Woodhall Spa (home of the Dambusters), on E and to the N of Spilsby, to Alford, then NW past Cadwell Park and on to one of the the highest points in the county and thence back to Ludford. Great Audax, well run, good company, great weather. A firm commitment for next year, but this time on the recumbent.

Photo taken looking W from the high point towards Lincoln. (Don't ask me why the rape is in bloom - it's supposed to be being combined right now (as was the case for all the other rape fields I saw...))





Beautiful day, really good route taking in numerous small villages in the Wolds AONB. Generally quiet roads. Controls at Woodhall Spa and Alford Wheelers club room. Lincolnshire showing itself at its best, in end of harvest mode. Ahead of the biting easterly winds to blow in from the Urals, later in the year. I know, I used to live there!


----------



## mdk1 (20 Sep 2015)

PatrickPending said:


> Bet you can't guess what the photo is....
> 
> View attachment 104384


Judrell Bank


----------



## robjh (20 Sep 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Ian I assume?


Yes.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> Yes.




You've ridden with him more than me then!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2015)

10 miles this day, usual 10 miler, little under an hour, as I stopped to chat with two other folks from Mrs. GAs' department at Uni, both on fine old vintage bicycles from Europe. I had the Trek 7200 out in the brilliant weather for a test ride after a bit more rust removal. Truly a fine cycle. 
76F
24C
Winds E9
relative humidity 31%
30.14 barometer


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Sep 2015)

I had a nice 35 mile ride planned today but it is raining - HARD! It will prob' clear up in the pm but I will then be otherwise engaged. Sod's Law.

Demotivation index has risen to the full 100% as I was on for around 300 miles for the month which would've been a Biggie for me.

I only have Wednesday morning and Saturday morning left as 'Potential Days That I Might Be Able To Ride If The Weather Is Ok' - and I won't crack off the requisite 90 miles across them even if all 8/9 planets line up.

Still - on the upside, Chelsea won twice last week & Lovely Wife still loves me.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2015)

With an autumn day like yesterday, I couldn't just sit indoors doing nothing before w*rk, so I decided on a mainly off-road ride around the Washlands and the nearby bridleways and byways across to Earls Barton and home. A couple of friends had been out earlier (before I was up!) and the temperature was 4.5 degrees. By the time I was shifting my carcass, I was quite warm in shorts and a T shirt 







One of the ridable streams, unless it's in full flow, on my circuit. Good to wash some mud and fresh cut grass mowings out of the tread!






A lovely tranquil part of the Nene, with shoals of small fish swimming around, and some big ones in the margins and on the bottom I reckon!






By an old farm building on the Bridleway from Brafield on the Green to Whiston, via the ford, were I stopped for a chat with a couple who were on a ramble/challenge thingy (I'm sure the rambling fraternity have a proper name for it) and were looking at a sheet of paper or two trying find the next place to get to. I pointed them in the right direction, hopefully, and we went our different ways.

Part of the reason for my ride was to pick some Sloes as there's loads around this year. I got enough within a couple of minutes for a litre of Sloe Gin. Should be drinkable by Christmas if I get it bottled soon... 






Sadly, I couldn't sample any as I was on shift in the afternoon, and didn't have a backpack or any way of carrying any home. Never mind, this place, Mears Ashby, is only a few miles from home, and a hundred yards from one of my favourite tea stops (closed on Sundays, unfortunately.)

Back home on 18 miles, feeling good. That took me to 113 miles for the week.

Just time to clean the bike, eat lunch and have a shower before w*rk beckoned..

https://www.strava.com/activities/396149865


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Sep 2015)

So I guess I posted this on the wrong spot of the forum..

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-weekend-report.187940/


----------



## gbb (21 Sep 2015)

Just a 19 miler to stretch the legs. Not much mileage lately....

No rush, just get some miles in. Shame it was the LandRover Owners Club meet at Peterborough Showground. I'm sure they're nice people just out enjoying their love.......SO WHY DO SO MANY OF THEM PASS A CYCLIST TOO CLOSE 
Not dangerously close, just disrepectfully close . Must have had 6 like that on a 5 mile stretch of road.

Shame...knees sore as well. Bugger its a struggle sometimes


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Today's trip was a tale of two towers (plus a few lumps in between).
> 
> The first tower (after 15 miles) is an old favourite and can be read up on in posts _passim_. Yes, it's *The Arqiva Tower* (which everyone locally knows as Emley Moor Mast). Today may be the first time I've snapped it in anything resembling sunshine!
> View attachment 104412
> ...


I am very familiar with the Emley Moor mast. I have ridden round there several times. I have seen tower #2 in the distance but never gone that close to it, and I didn't know anything about it.

[The ride report below was delayed because my nephew has moved to the area and I have been helping getting him settled in.]

I had organised another lumpy forum ride, which took place on Saturday in the lovely Forest of Bowland AONB. As has been usual of late, it had been difficult to drum up much interest in the ride. @Littgull was up for it though and kindly offered to give me a lift. It did look for a while that it would just be the 2 of us riding, but then 2 of my non-CycleChat pals (Carrie and Kevin) texted me to say they would be joining us. And then @Globalti said that he would come along with his son @SamR and Alex (another non-CC member) for the first part of the ride. It is good to have a few more riders turn out. If it got to the point that it were only Littgull and me doing these rides then I might as well stop organising them, and just go back to doing private rides with LG, a few other local CycleChatters and my non-CC pals!

The weather forecast looked very promising for Saturday's ride. No rain, not much wind, sunny intervals, and mild conditions up to about 17 degrees. Ideal for cycling.

We all met up at Spring Wood visitor centre on the A671 above Whalley and set off on our way just after 10:00. It was still pretty cool at that time and I had dressed accordingly, but temperatures rose steadily though the day and I am convinced it was more like 20 degrees later on. I had to stop and remove my base layer mid-ride because I was overheating. Still, in mid-September that is a nice problem to have. It certainly beats being battered by hail in June, which has happened to me before now!

We rode along together as far as Beacon Fell, which is where we left Globalti, SamR and Alex (at the visitor centre cafe). It was tempting to stop there ourselves, but it was too early in our ride really. I wanted to make reasonable progress to allow time for a relaxed stop at Country Kitchen cafe in Waddington later on, and still leave time for an optional second loop after that cafe stop.

Here is a picture of some outstanding CycleChat members that I took before we left ...






I have added a 'modesty panel' because of those outstanding CycleChat members ...  (To spare blushes, and so as not to frighten those of a nervous disposition! )

We continued with a descent off Beacon Fell into a steep-sided dip at Brockmill, to cross the little river Brock. I remembered being reduced to a grovel climbing back out of that dip when I first rode that way many years ago, so I was pleased to get up the climb without any difficulty this time. In fact, that became a feature of the ride. We tackled some steep climbs and I didn't suffer on any of them. I made an effort to start getting out of the saddle more often and that seemed to spare me the backache that I normally suffer on these hilly rides.

The weather just kept getting better and better, as did the scenery. A lot of my photos didn't really turn out because I was rushing to take them. Here is one taken by a blithering idiot standing in the middle of the road as the peloton bore down on him ... 






From time to time, I would hear a groan as Littgull failed to engage his inner ring for the steep stuff. He is pretty fit, but he reckons his cassette's biggest sprocket is only a 24 which is a bit of a grind on his middle ring. More on that subject later ...

When we were heading round towards Marshaw, we came to a short, but very steep ramp so I sprinted down the road towards the foot of it to get there in time to get my camera ready before the others got there. Here's a snap of them attacking the climb, with tiny climber Carrie leading the assault ...






_Go, girl, GO! _

I put the camera away and rode up at a more sedate pace_, _but marvelling at how much easier I was finding the hills than I did when I was fat and unfit. These hard routes were torture for me in the bad old days but now I am fit enough to enjoy them. If I want them to be more challenging, I just speed up. If I want to relish the countryside, I slow down. What I don't have to do is suffer, or walk up the steep stuff!

By the time I got to the top of the climb I was overheating so I took my base layer off and stashed it in my bag before setting off in pursuit of my 3 riding companions.

We continued together and were soon overtaken by a fit-looking older rider. What struck me was that he was wearing cold weather kit. He had a full-length jersey on, full-length tights, and even overshoes. It seemed to be about 20 degrees and there wasn't much wind. How he wasn't cooking wearing that lot, I'll never know ... 

LG and I continued as Carrie and Kevin dropped back for a while, presumably to have comfort breaks or take food out of their bags.

And then suddenly, something very strange happened ... LG and I got to the cattlegrid at the summit of the climb leading to the Trough of Bowland! We had been so busy chatting that we didn't even notice the climb! I used to struggle on that ascent but it failed to register on Saturday. (It isn't _really_ steep but it does average 7% for 1 km so it is not normally something you wouldn't notice.) Definitely getting fitter! 

After warning the others to be careful on the descent, I set off in the lead. The Trough was looking stunning that day so I felt tempted to stop and take lots of photos but it is a really nice descent down the valley and I wanted to continue and enjoy it.

Something was going on at Sykes down in the valley, where the snack van is normally parked. There was a large crowd, a police presence and I saw photographers and a TV camera crew. We passed through at a respectful, cautious pace and proceeded on our way, but I made a mental note to search for information ... It turned out to be a service to dedicate a memorial stone to aircrew who died in aircraft accidents in WWII in the Trough of Bowland.



Lancashire Telegraph said:


> A memorial boulder is being unveiled to mark the 25 airmen who died in aircraft crashes in the Forest of Bowland during World War Two.
> 
> The Venerable Michael Everitt, Archdeacon of Lancaster, will be leading the ceremony at Langden Brook near Dunsop Bridge, which stars at 1pm.


More information.

I did stop to take some pictures at the far end of the valley but they didn't really do justice to the splendour before me. I discovered later that I had accidentally knocked the camera's control dial off its 'auto' setting. I have no idea what settings it did use, but they weren't good! Still, I'd like to give you a flavour of what you missed if you were one of those CC members who had secretly toyed with the idea of coming along, but didn't. Here you go - the Trough of Bowland valley in autumn sunshine ...






Come and join us next time! 

We regrouped and turned left to ride through Dunsop Bridge where we stopped to use the toilets and take pictures of the handiwork of the kids from the local school ...






We headed for Newton and looked to our right to see Waddington Fell towering up in the distance. It looked a bit intimidating, given the fact that we would soon be riding up it!

I was quite amused by this exchange ...

Littgull: "_It probably is not as far away as it looks._"

ColinJ: "_How far away does it look to you?_"

Littgull: "_About 4 miles._"

ColinJ: "_How far away do you think it actually is?_"

Littgull "_About 4 miles ..._"

[Pause]

Littgull: "_Ha ha -it probably IS as far away as it looks!_"

Brian, I have news for you - it was NOT as far away as it looked. I just measured it on my OS map and it was about 4 km, or around 2.5 miles! 

A right turn at Newton led us to the foot of the last climb before our long-awaited cafe stop. Waddington Fell from that side has a few stiff ramps with slightly easier sections in between. As usual, Carrie was making it look way too easy and shot off ahead setting a pace that none of the rest of us could match. We had a discussion and agreed that since she has a significant age and weight advantage over us, it would only be fair in future to handicap her by lashing a car tyre to the back of her bike with bungee cords. We'd see how she liked climbing then!

Eventually we got over the climb and did a super-fast descent to the cafe where we enjoyed a long stop, sitting at a table outside in the sunshine. No way was that only 17 or 18 degrees!

It is an easy flattish ride back to Whalley from the cafe. Carrie had to get home to free her pooch from captivity and take him for a long walk so LG and I said farewell to her and Kevin in the town/village. They headed off back up the hill to the car park where Kevin had parked his van. Brian and I wanted to make the most of the glorious conditions and tackle the extra loop I had planned to take our distance up to a metric century so we turned left on the Clitheroe old road and then right to climb up over the A59 to Wiswell.

We turned left at Wiswell and headed for the village of Pendleton but were brought to a sh-_udder_-ing halt by a scene of _udder_ chaos ...






We had an amusing chat with the farmer on the quad bike as we meandered along behind the herd. The cows were directing themselves, he was only there to watch out for traffic coming up behind. Nobody was leading the cows. When the road widened and we could finally get by, we could see that the beasts were just ambling along to the milking shed and directed themselves in!

We passed through Pendleton and turned right onto the lower slopes of the climb towards 'the Nick'. More moaning and groaning from Brian behind me, still struggling to engage his little chainring. I explained about endstops and gear cable tension but he told me that he has absolutely no mechanical aptitude whatsoever. I hopped off my bike and tweaked the endstop and got the shift working.

We got up the Nick o' Pendle ok and stopped to take a picture from the top. Here you go ...






We zoomed down the hill into Sabden and were about to do the nasty little climb of Black Hill to Padiham Heights when Brian dropped his chain when changing down to the little ring. I had obviously tweaked the endstop a bit too far so I found a position which enabled the shift without the chain loss and we did the climb. Another toughie that used to reduce me to a grovel on the bike or a walk off it, but again I got up ok. It was hard work but not a complete killer.

We did a little loop round the lane through @totallyfixed's home village of Read, and then did a slightly artificial return to Padiham Heights up a lovely lane through the woods, dropped down to Sabden again, and then had an easy run back to the car park. (We could have gone straight back to the car park from Read but would have been slightly short of our metric century.)

A fabulous day out on the bikes in great company. 102 km covered with 2,000 metres of climbing (64 miles, 6,500 ft).

[A bit of a long report, but these reports will help me recall the rides better if I live long enough to be an old codger incapable of doing them any more!]


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2015)

Gah ! A damp cold grey ride today that got wetter. 

I needed to pop out to the shops and bank, although it was a bit drizzly and grey I went on the hybrid anyway rather than take the car, I went a different way than usual just 'cos I'm bored with using the cycleway, and I wanted to see if the crime scene tape was still at the railway bridge from yesterday, it was not. 

After collecting bits and pieces in town, I came the long way back and explored a bridleway to see where it went, it seemed to go in the wrong direction for me, so I turned and came back, and stopped to talk to lady who had a nice Labradoodle. Whilst chatting I removed my glasses and one of the nose pieces fell off, and whilst to looking for it it started to rain heavily, I never found it and continued on home where upon I got soaked. 12.21 soaking wet miles. Gah!

Not a lot of photos today, nothing to see really.








Yesterday this old railway bridge was cordoned off and several police were stopping folk from passing near, through and over the bridge. I know not why. Possibly a murder at the Nell Gwynn Tearooms. 






Some sleepy cows.


----------



## Globalti (21 Sep 2015)

That wasn't the bridge in the Great Train Robbery, was it?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2015)

Globalti said:


> That wasn't the bridge in the Great Train Robbery, was it?



No, no where near it.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Sep 2015)

Not much riding as it was a sort of recovery from the weekend today and another few miles for the wife to build up..

19.6 km of absolutely flat tow path... The Lagan Path... I took a few pics while riding this evening...

Hay bales..






Hay bales and a rainbow...






A forgotten factory






And this lady took the only sunny spot of Belfast for herself..!






Did I mention I like to take pictures??


----------



## gavgav (22 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> You don't need to find out who it belongs to; just send your complaint to the TC and he/she will find that out in 5 seconds. Daffodils like that give the rest of us a bad name .


Cheers, e-mail was sent on Sunday, will see if I get a response!


----------



## mooseracer (22 Sep 2015)

Day off work so off I went in the sunshine for a ride to Malmesbury. Despite quite a strong wind I was thoroughly enjoying the ride and quiet roads. Heading for home I could see it was "rather dark" and, sure enough, the heavens opened. Nice motivation to get a move on during the last few miles! 42 in the end, hopefully the weather will be a little kinder tomorrow as I fancy doing a longer one.

https://www.strava.com/activities/397735373


----------



## Littgull (22 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I am very familiar with the Emley Moor mast. I have ridden round there several times. I have seen tower #2 in the distance but never gone that close to it, and I didn't know anything about it.
> Great report, Colin, you have captured the day and the enjoyment of it perfectly.
> I had intended to post yesterday (Monday) as I was up very early on Sunday and not returning home until late due to visiting family. I did a daft and silly thing yesterday, with my glasses off as I had just got out of bed I went downstairs and crouched down to give our beloved dog a bit of affection. Unfortunately, she too was half asleep and stretched her front leg out accidentally catching my left eyeball with her paw. This resulted in mass discomfort to my left eye with it bloodshot and 'weeping' tear water non stop. Hence a visit to the doctor this morning and some cream prescribed. It has now slightly eased but I think it will be a day or two before it feels anything like back to normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_P (22 Sep 2015)

Having the first half of the week off work managed a loop down to Wetherby via Sicklinghall and back via Knaresborough this morning. Would have gone out after the rain yesterday for a short quick ride but on opening the shed for the first time since Friday discovered the Hybrid had obviously got into a skulk and arranged its first ever visit from the P fairy. Managed my best PR on a climb that instead of being approached by a 90 degree turn has a 150 degree approach over a single file traffic light controlled bridge, one that I always struggle on as the muscles have hardly warmed up when I get to it...




and just before the summit it turns right meaning the need to climb round the outside of the bend...




thankfully there a place to rest if needed on the bend.
Further on I decided to take a ride through a housing estate instead of following the normally used narrow, and often busy with traffic, lane. A bit of mistake as heading uphill it steepened to 19%.




Managed it although I did turn into a side street 9/10th of the way up for a brief rest


----------



## Donger (22 Sep 2015)

Wet, wet, wet. I squished my way through my latest (September) round of the Metric Century a Month Challenge today. 101.4km (63 miles) into Worcestershire and back in the rain. I discovered that, once you start to feel cold rainwater trickling through your underpants, there is very little point in stopping for shelter.

I was running out of time to get this month's 100km qualifying ride in so I headed off for Upton-upon Severn, with half a mind to climb the Malverns and stop off at "The Kettle Sings" panoramic tea rooms for a mug of tea and a cake. By the time I arrived in Upton, there was a dirty black cloud over the Malverns, unloading everything it had. I toyed with the idea of sheltering and taking a break here instead, but didn't want to be responsible for creating puddles on their nice carpet and furniture:





Pushed on towards Pershore instead. Main roads all the way, but nice views and surprisingly little traffic on the roads. Stopped momentarily at the old bridge near Pershore:





Didn't stop in Pershore, as I wanted to push on to the 31.5 mile (half way) mark before taking a break, so I carried on to Cropthorne, about half way between Pershore and Evesham. Nice two course lunch and a beer for £13 in the Bell at Cropthorne. Turned around and headed back home. Still drizzling, but brightening up a bit by now. Took the path alongside the Severn when I got back to Maisemore. Sections of this have a metal mesh surface to protect it from erosion when the river floods. It feels really strange to ride on, and you are best to avoid any sudden moves for fear of slipping:





Back home 5 hours and 54 minutes after I set off. Not too shabby for 63 miles, considering the two course meal and a bit of dilly-dallying.

May all your underwear remain dry. Cheers, _Donger_


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2015)

As above... wet, dismal & miserable but it's my day off and I'd arranged to meet a mate for a few miles. First plan was 10:00 ish, but after finishing at 01:00, I put the start time back to 11:00.
At our appointed meeting place in Moulton village, I found him huddling in the bus shelter nearby to keep dry! Pah.. lightweight!  .. Mind you, if I'd got there first, I'd have done the same.
We weren't intending to be out all day as we had stuff to do this afternoon, but managed a circuit & a half of Pitsford Reservoir that included a nice bucket of coffee.






Serious sized coffee at the cafe there 

We carried on round the Res, through the rain and puddles, get to the Holcot Road to aim vaguely homewards.






There's even a chap out in a boat fishing! Who'd be stupid enough to go out in this weather? I ask you 






Moi, cleaning the mud off the tyres.

Happily, it stopped precipitating it down for a while until we got near home, then it started again, just as I was rinsing the remaining muck off the bike in the garden.

Finished the day in time to take my Granddaughter swimming after school, on 22 miles. The test for the new mudguards and overshoes, old jacket & bottoms was passed with flying colours. Pleasantly warm & dry on the inside with no 'boil in the bag' dampness.

https://www.strava.com/activities/397729348


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Sep 2015)

Nothing special.. No big km.. no elevation... 

But great company while chasing the sunset with my wife...

Cycling paths FTW..!






And this is why I called the ride chasing the sunset...






23 km.. Who cares...!?


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2015)

Still full of cold, but after a hectic and stressful day at work I needed to get out on the bike so I thought I'd have a local spin while Mrs ND got the tea on (and looked after the dog who is at least temporarily home from the vets...fingers crossed).

Out towards Cross Gates nearly getting taken out by a muppet in a Vauxhall who thought he'd overtake a car slowing to turn left even though I was heading in the opposite direction wearing a flouro yellow and with a 450 lumens light flashing on the handlebars. Never mind eh?
Down Manston Lane and I looked to be on for a good time, so I really started pushing on. This probably wasn't a good idea in retrospect as at the end of the mile I was really on my chinstrap. And when I got home I'd only set a 4th best PB...

Anyhow, back the way I'd come, past a couple of horse riders, one of which had a very skittish steed so I slowed right down and gave her loads of room.
Back onto Pendas Fields and feeling a bit brighter thought I'd attack the longer way through downhill and then back up, then down onto Barwick Road and into a headwind and on to home.

*6.23 miles (or 10km if that sounds better) in 24m 6s at an average of 15.6mph*. Not bad considering that when I got home I could barely breath for the amount of snot I was producing (where does it all come from..?)

Update on the new mudguards: still rattling annoyingly

Mind you, at least my tea was ready!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Sep 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Still full of cold, but after a hectic and stressful day at work I needed to get out on the bike so I thought I'd have a local spin while Mrs ND got the tea on (and looked after the dog who is at least temporarily home from the vets...fingers crossed).
> 
> Out towards Cross Gates nearly getting taken out by a muppet in a Vauxhall who thought he'd overtake a car slowing to turn left even though I was heading in the opposite direction wearing a flouro yellow and with a 450 lumens light flashing on the handlebars. Never mind eh?
> Down Manston Lane and I looked to be on for a good time, so I really started pushing on. This probably wasn't a good idea in retrospect as at the end of the mile I was really on my chinstrap. And when I got home I'd only set a 4th best PB...
> ...



In my book km sounds much faster then miles... and longer..!!

But I climb in feet... 

Well done getting out..!


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Sep 2015)

My daily rides continue, and the last couple have been done after 12hr shifts and in the dark. Much as I enjoy night riding I'm finding it harder to get motivated after a shift now. Hopefully I'll get the nod for commuting soon...
Still, the miles continue to tick along, and I am still enjoying the riding


----------



## i hate hills (22 Sep 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> My daily rides continue, and the last couple have been done after 12hr shifts and in the dark. Much as I enjoy night riding I'm finding it harder to get motivated after a shift now. Hopefully I'll get the nod for commuting soon...
> Still, the miles continue to tick along, and I am still enjoying the riding


Just started 12 hour shifts and cant be bothered to get out so good on you for making the effort.


----------



## Postmanhat (22 Sep 2015)

Did my first imperial century on Sunday in the North Derbyshire Challenge. Started getting worried a week before when I plotted the route on strava - 9,000 feet of climbing! Why wasn't I informed of this earlier?! Luckily, it was a perfect cycling day. No wind, rain or high temperatures. Doubt me and a few others would have finished otherwise. The last, very lumpy 10 miles resembled Napoleon's retreat from Moscow with people grinding to a halt and turning various shades of white.

Highlights
Mist in the Manifold Valley and some of the scenery leading up to Mam Tor - pedal-stoppling beautiful
Passing a Pinarello Dogma on Beeley Moor climb
Lowlights
Being passed by nearly everything else on Beeley Moor
Bonking massively just after the finish line. Actually had loud ringing in my ears, which I thought was only a scare story for novices

Was very pleased with just under 7 hours and 14.2mph average, as must have ridden 30-40 miles solo. Oh, and I'm a 20+ a day smoker with at least a stone of man sag, so if I can do it etc.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2015)

Postmanhat said:


> Did my first imperial century on Sunday in the North Derbyshire Challenge. Started getting worried a week before when I plotted the route on strava - 9,000 feet of climbing! Why wasn't I informed of this earlier?! Luckily, it was a perfect cycling day. No wind, rain or high temperatures. Doubt me and a few others would have finished otherwise. The last, very lumpy 10 miles resembled Napoleon's retreat from Moscow with people grinding to a halt and turning various shades of white.
> 
> Highlights
> Mist in the Manifold Valley and some of the scenery leading up to Mam Tor - pedal-stoppling beautiful
> ...


Well done on Imperial Century.
Especially doing it on a tough course! More climbing than either of the imperial centuries I have done


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2015)

Postmanhat said:


> Did my first imperial century on Sunday in the North Derbyshire Challenge. Started getting worried a week before when I plotted the route on strava - 9,000 feet of climbing! Why wasn't I informed of this earlier?! Luckily, it was a perfect cycling day. No wind, rain or high temperatures. Doubt me and a few others would have finished otherwise. The last, very lumpy 10 miles resembled Napoleon's retreat from Moscow with people grinding to a halt and turning various shades of white.
> 
> Highlights
> Mist in the Manifold Valley and some of the scenery leading up to Mam Tor - pedal-stoppling beautiful
> ...


Another well done . did my first century a couple of weeks ago good feeling isn't it . was the pinarello stopped


----------



## PaulB (23 Sep 2015)

This wasn't today but last Friday. It was my longest ride on a truly marvellous holiday in Cyprus (my wife's from Cypriot stock so we go there a lot).

I've ridden most of this route many times but noticed a new, good quality road in the distance and thought I'd have a go at it even though it wasn't on the map. Surely it would drop me down the other side of the valley, extend my ride and take me back to where I wanted to go. Although it was blisteringly hot, it had dropped below 104* for the first time in days so was cooler than the previous few days. But then a problem occurred. The road just stopped. I don't mean it stopped gradually, it went from good quality, well surfaced tarmac with proper road markings and signs to a dirt track with no warnings! The dirt track was stony with sharp flinty stones and I couldn't have known for how long that continued. It would have been alright for an MTB but I was on a roadie and only had one spare inner! So the squiggly line you can see at the top bit of this ride is me riding down to the dirt track and then having to turn round and ride back up to the main road once again. And it was a big drag back up considering the heat! https://connect.garmin.com/activity/905046386


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Sep 2015)

I didn't ride (yet) today... But we walked to school with my youngest son... is like 1 mile. Or maybe I should say we hiked to school?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2015)

PaulB said:


> This wasn't today but last Friday. It was my longest ride on a truly marvellous holiday in Cyprus (my wife's from Cypriot stock so we go there a lot).
> 
> I've ridden most of this route many times but noticed a new, good quality road in the distance and thought I'd have a go at it even though it wasn't on the map. Surely it would drop me down the other side of the valley, extend my ride and take me back to where I wanted to go. Although it was blisteringly hot, it had dropped below 104* for the first time in days so was cooler than the previous few days. But then a problem occurred. The road just stopped. I don't mean it stopped gradually, it went from good quality, well surfaced tarmac with proper road markings and signs to a dirt track with no warnings! The dirt track was stony with sharp flinty stones and I couldn't have known for how long that continued. It would have been alright for an MTB but I was on a roadie and only had one spare inner! So the squiggly line you can see at the top bit of this ride is me riding down to the dirt track and then having to turn round and ride back up to the main road once again. And it was a big drag back up considering the heat! https://connect.garmin.com/activity/905046386


Ha ha - I had the same thing happen to me on Corfu. I found a perfect new road and started riding down it to see where it went. Round a bend it went, and then it reverted to mud and olive trees!

I could not find a decent map of the island. A shopkeeper was trying to sell me a copy of the same crappy map that I already owned. There was a problem with the language barrier - I do not speak Greek and his English was dodgy. He said "What wrong with map?". We were in an ancient village with an ancient road passing through it. I stabbed my finger at the appropriate spot on the map which just showed a blob of green - "Where is the road and where is the village?" He pointed up and down the road!


----------



## Crandoggler (23 Sep 2015)

Braved the cold and wet roads this morning. Was greeted by a lovely bit of morning sun, which warmed the cockles when I was in it long enough.

Other than that, it was bloody freezing and my cotton t shirt did wonders as a poor excuse for a proper base layer.

Must buy arm warmers from Aldi on Friday.

https://www.strava.com/activities/398361375


----------



## PaulB (23 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - I had the same thing happen to me on Corfu. I found a perfect new road and started riding down it to see where it went. Round a bend it went, and then it reverted to mud and olive trees!
> 
> I could not find a decent map of the island. A shopkeeper was trying to sell me a copy of the same crappy map that I already owned. There was a problem with the language barrier - I do not speak Greek and his English was dodgy. He said "What wrong with map?". We were in an ancient village with an ancient road passing through it. I stabbed my finger at the appropriate spot on the map which just showed a blob of green - "Where is the road and where is the village?" He pointed up and down the road!


I could not believe it at all! From a point on the main road above Trachypedoulou, I noticed a good quality road in the distance and dropping down in the direction of the towns of Nata and Choletria that I was headed towards. I rode over to the top of this new road and it had a large tourist sign at the junction indicating it was indeed linked to the towns below so with little in the way of uncertainty, I rode down this very good quality road with a central white line and white line edges. I was very happy to not encounter another vehicle of any sort so thought I've got this all to myself. After a distance of almost four miles and a drop of 1,100 feet, the road abruptly stopped with no warning at all! So back up the 1,100 feet and four miles back to the sign I wished I taken more caution when I encountered.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Sep 2015)

Climbed 255m.

Gear slipping seems resolved. Beautiful day.


----------



## mooseracer (23 Sep 2015)

No rain today. Just a very strong wind. Headed out with an 80 miler in mind with the possibility of extending it to a century. That wind and a puncture at 65 miles put paid to thoughts of a 100 so ended up with 80 miles for the day.

Easily my longest, and hilliest ride since doing my hip in Feb. Happy.

https://www.strava.com/activities/398526607/


----------



## Sixmile (23 Sep 2015)

My car was in for a service so decided to take the day off work and head out for what turned out to be just over 30 miles and included a run through a forest and some private farm land (cheeky!). The scenery was great from so high up.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Sep 2015)

Good stuff everyone ^^^^

Got out for 17.97 miles at 13.23 mph av' (slow) and 1322' ascent with max' grade of 15.2% (*loody steep as far as I'm concerned).

Head was good, lungs were good and legs came good after about 5 miles.

Re slow av' speed. I decided to follow a bridleway for about 2/3rds mile. This was STUPID! Started out as nice and gravelly and off I whizzed. It then turned wet and grassy - cue some minor wheel spinning. And then...splosh; 8-9" of soft sticky mud for about 100 yards. Had to get off and walk/push bike - bike now looks like it has been standing next to a cow with diarrhea, my shoes are looking disgusting and my Winter Longs needed their session in the washing machine! That's why I was a bit slower than usual and I like a good excuse anyway.

Wore my jacket today for first time in ages and I was too hot - this probably slowed me down too. And it was windy on the inbound route etc etc. Best shut up now.

Didn't see any roadkill or interesting fauna apart from a lovely lady jogger.

I did have to avoid a lot of thorny hedge trimmings on the lanes as the farmers have been 'cutting back' a lot in the last week. Thinking about it, that might have slowed me up too. 

RWGPS ups & downs and not much flats thing:


----------



## Mike_P (23 Sep 2015)

Last day off work so headed north towards Fountains Abbey, this time following NCN67 from the crossroads north of Ripley, basically to find some shelter from the wind, and came across a not that common road sign




So then joined NCN688 in the correct NCN route manner, before reaching Fountains there is the climb pass How Hill Tower




http://www.heritage-explorer.co.uk/web/he/searchdetail.aspx?id=7241 for more details
The last time I entered the deer park the gate was held open by a National Trust employee so I did not see the signs on it - obviously not doubt we are on the Way of the Roses.




My previous photo of St Marys Church came out with the tower leaning which I thought was the fault of the curved waterproof case to the Lidl Sportcam, however the Go-Pro equally makes the tower appear to lean. Must be something to do with the curved route pass the Church. Anyway to prove its straight heres a photo looking west along the Avenue through the Park




and in the other direction the East Gate with Ripon Cathedral clearly visible




Then headed through Ripon, Skelton, Boroughbridge and down the A168 (old A1) before passing through various villages to reach Knaresborough with only a short use of the busy A59. No photos as the Go Pros battery gave up and nothing seemed to demand stopping to use the phones camera,


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Sep 2015)

^^^^ Still looks a bit curved to the right to me.


----------



## Poacher (23 Sep 2015)

I nearly started a new thread for this one - "In Praise of Roadside Fruit Trees", but didn't want to fall foul of the new sport of OP bashing, so I'll hide in this thread instead.
It's that time of year again when wayside apple trees start to relinquish their bounty, so I decided to drag out the tourer and fill my panniers. One of the better local trees fell victim to a road improvement project just past Burton Joyce, and has been reduced to a 6" stump, so I mourned it in passing and pressed on. Last year I found a tree by the side of the A6097 in Lowdham which produced small fruit with white flesh containing concentric red rings. I thought it was this one, but I was wrong.




These apples were maybe not yet ripe, as there were no windfalls. Anyway, they were small and hard, but I took four to try. Crisp and refreshing they were, but nothing to write home about, so I'll write here instead. Alongside this tree were about half a dozen small plum trees. The plums were small, but very ripe and absolutely delicious, which is unusual for wildies, and a damson sight tastier than damsons - anyone who has sampled the plums just over the bridge from Dove Cottage near Harby will know just how sour wild plums can be! I'll need to return with a rigid container, as the handful I bagged up didn't fare too well on the ride.




Next stop, Thurgarton. I spotted some windfalls in the gutter, but couldn't see an apple tree, until I realised that they had rolled across the road from an orchard. I don't pick cultivated ones, even if they're outside a property boundary, so onwards and upwards. Just past the village was a productive tree, but again, no windfalls, so this was noted for a visit in a few weeks.




Just past Brackenhurst College, a distant view of Southwell.....




... home of the rightly famous Bramley apple - they don't normally grow quite this big.




A couple of miles or so past Southwell is Upton, immortalised by Billy Joel's "Upton Girl".
These are several trees on the diminutive village green bearing some of the best dual-purpose apples I know - if someone told me they were a cross between Bramley and Cox's Orange Pippin I wouldn't be surprised. Since I feel weirdly guilty picking apples from the tree, I filled one pannier with windfalls. With such a glut I can stand some wastage from bruising, and the garden birds and butterflies (especially Commas) benefit from the spoils. A few winters ago we had five species of thrush eating apples on the snow at one time - Blackbird, Song Thrush, Mistle Thrush, Fieldfare and Redwing.








Retraced my route to Southwell and turned off the main road to pass the racecourse (nearer Rolleston than Southwell), as I'd noticed a likely tree when attending an antiques fair at the end of August. Nearly filled the other pannier with windfalls from here, as they looked so good. Having eaten one since I got back, they're even better than they look, firm creamy yellow flesh, not as crisp as a Cox's, but certainly not woolly textured as some commercial fruit can be, aromatic scent, suggestive of some other kind of fruit that I can't currently put a name to, and definitely moreish.

Another productive tree at Bleasby yielded three more windfalls for later sampling. The return journey with laden panniers and into a stiff headwind was much slower than the outward run, so I was pleased to arrive back just in time for the disappointingly one-sided Japan Scotland game.
Here are samples of my haul: from L-R, Upton, Rolleston, Bleasby. The capstone is 17" square, for comparison.




A satisfying short(ish) ride spoilt only by a couple of absolutely insane overtakes.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Sep 2015)

My ride today looked like this...





On the bright side I got on the bike... Yeeey..!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2015)

7.2 miles my ride this day, on the Trek 7200.
84F
29C
Winds vrbl 3
24% relative humidity
Sunny, with lots of old guys on bikes(including me) out and about, watching the start of the corn harvest.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2015)

After yesterdays pedal/paddle, the sun was shining this morning, and little breeze initially but with a bit of a chill in the air, a mate called round at 09:00 so we could ride to Kettering to meet another couple of friends for a 25 mile loupe that they'd ridden a while ago. Before we set off though, the kettle was on.
I said it'd take us 45 minutes to get to our meet, and, with astounding accuracy, 45 minutes 30 seconds later, we were there!! I love it when a plan comes together 

After a chat for a while, the four of us set off on our circuit. With a bit of a change of route at Boughton, as the old route is a bit flat uninteresting, we rode one of my favourite bits of road in the area. Steep downhills followed by some testing uphill stretches. Once past those, we picked up a 'Quiet Lane', so they say.. First bend, a DPD delivery van. Just after that, a 7.5 tonner, fortunately on a slightly wider section. Then several farm vehicles. We must have hit Quiet Rush Hour . Happily, all the drivers slowed down and gave us room to pass safely, and were thanked with a cheery wave!





A quieter part of the 'Quiet Lane' from Loddington to Orton.

We did try to find a cuppa in Brixworth at about 28 miles, but to no avail. We didn't want to go into the village to the Breadline as it was near to lunchtime and it gets too busy from the locals. Shame really, as their toasted brie and cranberry panini is bloody lovely! Never mind.. We didn't have too far to ride back to Kettering before getting a coffee. 

_Edit: _Just after we'd crossed the A43, I spotted an old mate of mine with his bike in the back of his car. Obviously I hurled some friendly abuse at him that he should be riding it, not driving it! . I reckon a single finger was a poor response to be honest!

Two of the chaps were driving home, but us two rode the 12 miles, with a bit of a headwind by this time, back to my house were more tea and coffee was imbibed.
After a chat for 15 or 20 minutes, he tootled of home and I wiped the bike down and locked it away for another day.






A really enjoyable 51 mile Autumn Equinox ride, still wearing bare legs and arms, though I did have a jacket just in case.. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/398471235


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (24 Sep 2015)

From this morning..

Fall is on the air... Or should I say ground?


----------



## Saluki (24 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/399192931

Quick explore about today. No route in mind as we still have no broadband. Sky arrived today to do everything but the BB will be another week or two. They didn't mention this when I booked it with them, so not totally thrilled.

We road to Landguard Fort and had a poddle about there, then headed along the prom, slowly as it's full of grockles enjoying the afternoon sun, up the flight of steps (Praise God for Carbon Fibre) and then followed the Suffolk Coastal Trail for a bit before heading back towards the docks.

We had a nice time. Considering taking the bike to Norwich tomorrow as my legs are itching to do some miles. Dialysis day for Hubster.

11 and a bit miles in an hour in and a bit, in the sunshine.


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2015)

I went from Colwyn Bay to Rhyl on the cycle path this afternoon , about 12 miles each way. The wind was blowing at 17mph according to BBC forecast so it was great going to Rhyl, I was flying! . Only took me 45 minutes ( usually 1 hour). Different story on the way back! That soding wind was fighting me all the way and it took me 1.20 hrs to make it back home!


----------



## Postmanhat (24 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> Another well done . did my first century a couple of weeks ago good feeling isn't it . was the pinarello stopped




Cheers! Looked close to stalling due to engine failure. I'd love to have one of those though, no matter how fit I was. It's taken me a year to reach something like the levels expected of my Cube Peleton


----------



## gavgav (24 Sep 2015)

A short pootle around the suburbs of Shrewsbury, after work. It's been a shocker of a week, probably my worst in 9 years of NHS employment, so I needed a chill out ride to wind down a bit.

A sunny but windy evening, began with me heading through Sutton Farm and then up the cycle paths towards Harlescott. I then dropped down and along Sydney Avenue, before joining the towpath alongside the River. Got held up, annoyingly by 2 chaps on bikes, but wearing headphones, and oblivious to anyone around them and bells being rung. 

Battled against the wind in the Quarry Park, where there is yet another Funfair in residence.

Walked the bike over Porthill Bridge and then climbed up to Copthorne, joining the road to Radbrook (Audiot with a ridiculous close pass) and Nobold.

Then went through Meole Village and upon joining Roman Road I saw Evelyne from work, so stopped for a chat with her, before heading up to Reabrook, looping down towards the Cinema and then back into Sutton Farm via the old railway bed.

Not ready to return home yet, I decided to head for a spin around the new smooth cycle paths at Shrewsbury Business Park. However I came across an interesting design feature they have built on them...







Maybe they are trying to encourage extreme Mountain Biking for employees on the way to work? 

To enter the Business Park you now have to cycle along a footpath, that winds its way in 

Arrived back home with 15.1 miles on the clock at 12.0mph avg


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> After a morning bike fettling playing hunt the annoying squeak which involved tighten every bolt and lubing every moving part . Time for a test ride . Set off from Anstey and the bike was in ninja stealth mode .Into Cropston ,Rothley then a game of strava segment chasing A segment were @Supersuperleeds had gone faster than me was attacked but the wind was all wrong  so just equalled my pr still 3 seconds slower than @Supersuperleeds need to try again .Relaxed now through Swithland into Woodhouse Eaves and up Maplewell Rd climb I did this last week but my mobile didn't record on strava so needed to redo it first time on the roadie so beat the pr of the hybrid .Turned back past the golf course round the back of Bradgate park the back way into Cropston over the crossroads into Thurcaston right past the church and back to Anstey 15.3 miles done at 15.5 mph managed to complete the ride in between the showers in just started spitting on the last hill before home .The downside of the ride the squeak although much much quieter reappeared on the climb of Maplewell Rd but only there under pressure but I really have to listen for it



@13 rider I went and did the Maplewell Road climb today, had to slow down for a load of school kids and had a headwind


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Sep 2015)

First time out on the RT-58 for ages, but since it was sunny I thought a quick spin before w*rk was in order. Put the Edge 800 on too, and forgot to start it so missed the first mile off my ride. Nowhere fancy, a loop round Chertsey, Staines & Egham with lots of filtering through the insane amount of traffic. Decided that after 400 miles the stock saddle is not comfy enough, so something else to spend money on. Really nice to get out on the road bike after so many rides on the CX and MTB, which I'm back on tonight methinks.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider I went and did the Maplewell Road climb today, had to slow down for a load of school kids and had a headwind


Strange that I'm sure the wind was blowing the other way . Did you enjoy the false summits just when you think you got to the top oh no you've not


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2015)

13 rider said:


> Strange that I'm sure the wind was blowing the other way . Did you enjoy the false summits just when you think you got to the top oh no you've not



I thought the wind was blowing the right way, hence why I went to do it, until I got there. Seems to be one of those inyourfacely winds today.


----------



## BSRU (25 Sep 2015)

Managed a morning 117km ride with 970m of going up.
Cold to start with, wore my lined long sleeve top to start with but swapped to a short sleeve jersey after about 2 hours.
Probably could have stayed with the long sleeve as it was quite chilly in the shade or when the sun went behind the clouds.

Seemed to be something going on at Lacock Abbey today, loads of flags outside the front of the building and what appeared to be a field of technical stuff out of sight.





Nice to be out in the sunshine with no chance of rain, and only one climb(1km average 6.5% max. 11%) during the whole 117km.





Started recovery with some mugs of hot tea and a whole Sainsbury's cherry maderia cake.


----------



## Hyslop (25 Sep 2015)

Not having much time to myself today, I managed an hour or so along the Solway-in the b****y wind as usual!First time for a few days,so I enjoyed myself,but I was put to shame by a chap returning to Langholm,having been to Beckfoot,near Silloth,104 miles in all.Chapeau SirIf that was you,hope you made it safe and sound,good to meet you!


----------



## Cush (25 Sep 2015)

Penrith to home 24.22 miles via Newton Rigg, Hutton in the Forrest, Durdar and Wetheral. First decent distance ride since late May. Bit of wind and traffic but not much of either. Have to say slow (very slow) but enjoyable. (see other posting in Tannus tyres)


----------



## Hyslop (25 Sep 2015)

Cush said:


> Penrith to home 24.22 miles via Newton Rigg, Hutton in the Forrest, Durdar and Wetheral. First decent distance ride since late May. Bit of wind and traffic but not much of either. Have to say slow (very slow) but enjoyable. (see other posting in Tannus tyres)


Never mind the speed-doesnt matter a jot!Thats a lovely run.I like those roads,and those down to Ivegill and up to the fells around Hesket,lovely,quiet and rewarding,especially as the Autumn comes on.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2015)

Up and on the pedals by 5.45 am this morning for a nice 30 miles .

A bit chilly and misty for most of the way . Headed out of the borough towards Sywell then Overstone next was Billing where the swan's were waiting to be fed .









Next was Brafield on the Green then down past the stadium to Horton where I turned left towards Denton past Yardley Chase ctc and just before Denton we rested for a picture.






Then along the A428 to Yardley Hastings and on towards Grendon where I caught the sun trying to come up.






Through Grendon and then up to Earls Barton and Mears Ashby and then back home.

A very enjoyable ride indeed


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2015)

gavgav said:


> A short pootle around the suburbs of Shrewsbury, after work. It's been a shocker of a week, probably my worst in 9 years of NHS employment, so I needed a chill out ride to wind down a bit.
> 
> A sunny but windy evening, began with me heading through Sutton Farm and then up the cycle paths towards Harlescott. I then dropped down and along Sydney Avenue, before joining the towpath alongside the River. Got held up, annoyingly by 2 chaps on bikes, but wearing headphones, and oblivious to anyone around them and bells being rung.
> 
> ...


Crackin' take off ramp there!! What's the landing like?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2015)

After the usual stupid o'clock finish, I was out of bed by 08:30 ish and ready for a few miles before my shift this afternoon.

Only really had time for a shortish pedal around the local villages, past Sywell, where the air show is on this weekend (Note to self: drive the other way to work today and tomorrow!)






Once past the ped and car traffic, sadly, I had to head homewards. It was one of those rides that was a great shame to cut short.
Speaking of shorts, I wish I'd have worn mine as I was sweating like a sweaty thing by the time I got home!!

Back on a pleasant 20 miles in lovely autumnal sunshine, just in time for lunch and w*rk... Boooooo..

https://www.strava.com/activities/400358008


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Sep 2015)

No ride today - football takes priority. Off to Toon-land soon to see if we can beat the Bar Codes. 

Tomorrow is my cycling day and the forecast looks yummy....


----------



## gavgav (26 Sep 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Crackin' take off ramp there!! What's the landing like?


In my youth I would have given it a go! Nowadays likely to fall flat on my face


----------



## gavgav (26 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> You don't need to find out who it belongs to; just send your complaint to the TC and he/she will find that out in 5 seconds. Daffodils like that give the rest of us a bad name .


Traffic Commisioner didn't want to know, apparently they can only deal with Tachograph issues and emissions. It's a police matter apparently. Waste of time putting report in as police won't do anything without an independent witness. Perhaps I should have flagged those cars down and got some details ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Sep 2015)

Had a great day off piste at sherwood pines..A1 was a pain..but a lovely day out..


----------



## mooseracer (26 Sep 2015)

After struggling with the wind on Wednesday's ride, today was lovely. all the way and light winds. Managed a century, a milestone in my recovery for sure. Loved the ride 

https://www.strava.com/activities/400585743


----------



## mdk1 (26 Sep 2015)

Longest ride so far today, got back and washed my bike and then lubed the chain.
https://www.strava.com/activities/400488502


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Sep 2015)

Two days, two rides to report. 
Still can't shift this blooming cold though, so deliberately kept both rides sensible to save my legs for Sunday when I'm planning a decent ride out on the road bike 

Yesterday, home earlier than I'd expected from work so a local spin on the road bike to keep the legs going. Down to Cross Gates / Manston / Pendas Fields / home.
Managed to set a PB on Manston Lane, but still a little short of the fastest time down here. Still got that to aim for once I'm fully fit. 
*6.3 miles (or another 10km if you prefer...) in 24m 02s at an average of 15.7mph*

Then today, out on the hybrid (first time in nearly two weeks) for a mix of local roads, green lanes and bridleways:
Wood Lane to Scholes, down Main Street and onto Bog Lane at the Coronation Tree. Down Barrowby Lane on onto Manston lane, then Nanny Goat Lane to Garforth.
Turned left on Barwick Rd and over the M1 bridge and over Cock Beck and over Garforth Golf Club, back up to Manston Lane, Pendas Fields (long way), Barwick Road (a different one) and up to home. Surprisingly quiet throughout, I think I only saw 4 or 5 other bikes in all that.
Set two PB's though so well pleased with that considering.
*10.37 miles in 50m 26s at an average of 12.7mph, with 367ft climbed.*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Sep 2015)

I've just been out for my first ride for about a fortnight (away in Cardiff last week and feeling lazy the week before that) taking a route round the edge of Shrewsbury and out to Montford Bridge, then Great Ness, Pentre, Melverley, Halfway House, Westbury, Nox, Lea Cross, Exfords Green and Condover before heading for home.

Lots of  out there and it's pretty nice for the end of September. I loaded the Raleigh lightly for once allowing me to push on a bit which felt great compared to normal. The traffic was light and mostly well behaved (did have to do an emergency stop at one point when a driver just pulled out in front of me from the right )

A small issue cropped up about 10 miles into the ride when I got a text from cousin L. asking if I could jump start her car. Errr, might be a bit tricky at the moment  I did pass the message on to my dad though who was able to help out.

Great Ness to Melverley was a good section with a following wind and I kept the speed up around 18mph for most of this section . The next bit though wasn't as good as it gets a bit more undulating and I'd turned back into the wind so the good average speed started to fall away.

I added an extra bit into Condover at the end as it's a faster bit of road but it didn't really make up for the time lost.

34.5 miles this trip at a pretty quick (for me) 15.9 mph. Quite pleased with that but I really wanted to get that nice round 16mph.

Sorry, no photos today.


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Sep 2015)

Continuing with last weekends theme of re-visiting this years favourite rides before the onset of winter, it was back into the Wiltshire & Dorset countryside for me today on a route done back in May.

A chilly start meant knee warmers were again in order as I headed up Roger Penny Way & across the forest to Fordingbridge before making the most of the easterly tailwind to Cranbourne & continuing west to Tarrant Hinton & Tarrant Gunville where the road surface improved dramatically for nice 5 mile uphill stretch.

Lunch was duly taken at the 40 mile mark & with the knee warmers retired for the day it was onto Bowerchalke & the final little climb of the day & with that dispensed of I altered the route slightly & found another decent piece of tarmac for the way down to Sixpenny Handley & back to Cranbourne before heading to the forest via Ibsley & across into a punishing headwind for home.

81 miles in total on a lovely sunny day & I can't recall a single incident of bad driving or close passes so a pretty near perfect ride topped by the glorious Gunners winning 5-2! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/400513007


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Continuing with last weekends theme of re-visiting this years favourite rides before the onset of winter, it was back into the Wiltshire & Dorset countryside for me today on a route done back in May.
> 
> A chilly start meant knee warmers were again in order as I headed up Roger Penny Way & across the forest to Fordingbridge before making the most of the easterly tailwind to Cranbourne & continuing west to Tarrant Hinton & Tarrant Gunville where the road surface improved dramatically for nice 5 mile uphill stretch.
> 
> ...


Nice ride, but I am most disappointed not to see a single pig, cow, sheep, etc!


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Sep 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Nice ride, but I am most disappointed not to see a single pig, cow, sheep, etc!



I think they were all a bit camera shy today Mo as there were only ponies & donkeys around.


----------



## Hyslop (26 Sep 2015)

biggs682 said:


> Up and on the pedals by 5.45 am this morning for a nice 30 miles .
> 
> A bit chilly and misty for most of the way . Headed out of the borough towards Sywell then Overstone next was Billing where the swan's were waiting to be fed .
> 
> ...


Lovely photos,like your bike rack!


----------



## surfdude (26 Sep 2015)

sorry to say this on a cycle thread but my ride today was on my new motorbike


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Lovely photos,like your bike rack!


thanks , i think the rack is a bit of an overkill


----------



## Postmanhat (26 Sep 2015)

From a couple of days ago. Day off, no time pressure, so decided to try out three new climbs. A wee stop allowed more piddling about with the front mech. The 105 groupset has been great except for this, which seems to reset itself every few rides. Also afforded a view of the today's first target, the WW1 memorial atop Crich. You _might _be able to make it out on the left












Heage



__ Postmanhat
__ 24 Sep 2015





Closer view












Crich 2



__ Postmanhat
__ 24 Sep 2015





Looking southeast you can feel a bit James Cagney












Crich 3



__ Postmanhat
__ 24 Sep 2015





Northwest though, and you realise you're just on the edge of the Peak District












Crich 1



__ Postmanhat
__ 24 Sep 2015






A few miles over a moor, then a sharpish descent into Matlock for the main course, Riber Road. Simon Warren says it's favourite climb and gives it a difficulty rating of
9/10. What he doesn't mention is that the first hairpin goes from 4 to 30% in about 5 yards. With an oncoming car taking up most of the road, I put my foot down more out of fear/surprise than fatigue. Only just made it up the remainder, very tough. Lots of lovely 25+ percentness where even a seat potato like me had to get out of the saddle. Pleased, with a tinge of regret about the dismount. Will definitely give it another go before the years end

Gentle descent down to Cromford for the climb that featured in this year's TOB stage six. One mile at 8%, it's a good test, but a little boring. You do have a wide choice of routes at the top though, and I went for a bit more climbing up to Bolehill, which gave the final view of Crich Tower from the Bear Inn beer garden.













Bear Inn



__ Postmanhat
__ 24 Sep 2015






2.5 miles of freewheeling back to Derby had me regretting not wearing a base layer. Might risk it again tomorrow if the forecasts are accurate  48 miles, 4000ft. Seem to be finding some climbing legs in time to try a set a few PBs before winter


----------



## Mike_P (26 Sep 2015)

Back in June I failed to climb a climb and had to push the bike up. With the light winds today I thought I would attempt it again. The climb starts on a bend and then levels off for a brief moment before going up again before easing off for the final section to a crossroads. Here is the climb as it appears from the lower parts of it having come round the bend (Strava shows it as a constant upward slope)





At this point I realised I had not shifted the front gearwheel down and consequently lost a deal of momentum. Struggled up onto the more level section and then got about a third to a half way up the next part and stopped Oh, well third time lucky hopefully.
Headed down to Otley from the crossroads, first crossing Weston Moor




An undulating section of road which on one Strava segment is probably accurately shown




yet part of that is shown on other segment as being a Category 3 climb of 27% which has "been flagged as hazardous by a Strava user"
Cut through Otleys northern suburbs to exit eastwards to Farnley then through Castley and Dunkeswick to reach Kirkby Overblow and a standard route back home albeit I went downhill through the housing estate that I managed to struggle uphill through earlier in the week.
32.4 miles and 2,335ft of climbing (albeit with a bit walked -part of the uphill bit around the 11 mile mark)


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2015)

6.5 miles my ride today, didn't want to get too far from home, as Mrs. GA is far away with school chums. I did have a flat, and a broken spoke(actually 2) but I fixed the flat and removed the loose spoke(the other I left for cassette removal) and rode home a bit more sedately. A very thin tire was the blame, replaced with an exact 700x32 Bontraeger I just happened to have around from another bike. Wonderful weather for both riding and fettling, and some views to be had as the corn gets harvested.
82F
27C
Wnds E 17,G 22
relative humidity 41%
Partly cloudy


----------



## Gareth C (27 Sep 2015)

*Almost to Scotland!*

It must have been 15 years since I’d last been to the Cheviots for biking, and Doug from work had never been, but was keen to see what it was like. So Saturday morning saw us meeting in the Alwinton car park at 10am after a beautiful drive through Northumberland.

We’d decided to ride a big circuit that took us around the Salters Road that the Romans used to transport salt, then we’d planned to come back via another Roman road, Clennell Street. The weather couldn’t have been better: absolutely still, cold while standing around, but warm enough once spinning on the bike. We headed off on the quiet road to Clennell, only meeting the postman driving out of the dead-end road. A bit of tricky navigation to find the right track across to Biddle, and then back on a deserted road to Biddlestone and Scrainwood. While heading down to where we turned off the roads to start the off-road proper, Doug notices that his gears aren’t changing, so we pull over to have a look. Snapped cable! Is our ride off? Luckily, having tubeless tyres (and in case of a serious puncture, needing to remove the valve), I have pliers in the bag, so we’re able to pull the remnants of the shifter wire through and reattach it to the derailleur. This gives Doug access only to the largest ring on his cassette, but as he’s on a triple, and the largest rear ring is the one he’s probably going to need for most of the rest of the day, we decide to proceed and “see how it goes.”




_Surface at Hazeltonrigg is nice and pleasant. This is about to change!_

We head due north to meet the Salter’s Road with plenty of ancient settlements marked on the map. The nice farm track rapidly turns into a “Northumberland bridleway” which is only apparent on the ground because (a) someone has mowed a strip of grass, and (b) the map on my GPS says it must be underneath us.




_Grassy climbs were to feature heavily (or is that draggily) for the rest of the day_




_Looking back into Northumberland_

Eventually we meet the Salter’s Road (at a big ancient T junction on the hill), and turn left for a big slog (mostly walking due to the grassy, boggy nature underfoot/wheel) and get to the top of High Knowe, to find two mountain bikers coming the other way and having great fun descending to the T junction.

Now it’s our turn to descend to the farm at Ewartly Shank, but the descent isn’t great: grassy and rutted, leading to Doug having an “off” when one of the ruts claims him. The scenery around is amazing, with beautiful hills arranged layer-upon-layer as far as the eye can see, with just the briefest impression of the wonderful Northumberland coast off to the East, and the brooding mass of The Cheviot to the north. The farm is surrounded by pine plantations that must spoil the view for the occupants (or shield them from the weather).

There’s a great fast descent and a river splash crossing to get to Shank Burn, where we pass two walkers. However we now have a monster climb ahead. We’d seen it looming in the distance from High Knowe, but had been in denial mode. It was reasonably surfaced, but about a kilometre, and roughly 20% with a couple of false summits. We pushed the bikes up it.




_Looking back down the monster climb to the descent to Shank Burn and the farm at Ewartly Shank beyond._




_Just about to reach the col between Schill Moor and Bush Knowe_

Once at the top we have another fast descent to Low Bleakhope, with pebbles on the trail meaning I think I wasn’t slow enough to be safe, but wasn’t fast enough to keep me safe from momentum. However, we arrive at the bottom unscathed and pass another two walkers, before heading up the higher reaches of the beautiful Breamish valley.

Eventually we need to leave the Breamish valley and head steeply uphill on grass again. There’s about a kilometre and a half of mostly pushing on grass, with a quick lunch stop.




_More energy sapping grassy climbs_

Pushing leads to an incongruous wide track starting in the middle of the moor, and heading into the forest around the upper reaches of the Usway Burn. This is real remote forest, and despite it being coniferous, and a popular mountain biking destination, the hard work you need to put in to get here means we don’t see anybody on the fast descents to Usway Burn until climbing out of the valley we see two guys swimming by the waterfall at Davidson’s Linn. We can hear one of them saying how cold it is, so we shout down for them to get on with it (and they don’t have the presence of mind to shout up at us to get back on our bikes, rather than push them up the steep hillside).




_Into the forest_

By now, we’re reasonably fatigued and feel like we’ve already had value for money, so a change of route is agreed: we head to the confluence of bridleways between Hazely Law, Yarnspath Law, and Ward Law via forest track, and take the route over Middle Hill. This is another push, but a short one, and leads us to a great descent past a big group of walkers and then into the forest at Middle Hill. This has a beautiful, rooty, pine-needle carpeted descent back down to Usway Burn before a short climb over a col to the best big views, wide and grassy fast descent to Barrowburn, where we stop at the café for coke and bacon sandwiches.




_Wide, fast, grassy descent with big views._

At the café, we’ve decided we’re taking the road back to the car park, so disconnect Doug’s gear cable and allow the chain to fall onto the smallest cog. I show him how to use the limiter screws to bring it back up to next-smallest (and stop the jockey wheels bottoming out on the chain due to lack of tension in the system). After a good rest and a chat with the walkers also enjoying the café, we take to the road. Time passes quickly, and we only get separated on the two steep sections where Doug needs to get out of the saddle and grind up, but I can drop into the smallest gear and spin away.




_Beautiful roads to finish the day_

Back at Alwinton we stash the bikes in the cars and call into the pub for a quick pint. I’m not sure if this was a bike ride with bits of walking, or a walk with bits of biking, but it was a hard and rewarding day out with beautiful hilly scenery. I now never need to get back on the Salter’s Road, but the tracks around the Usway Burn look especially tempting, particularly with a fresh set of legs!

Strava log: https://www.strava.com/activities/400721749


----------



## sarahale (27 Sep 2015)

Cycled to Brighton yesterday in the British heart foundation's 74 mile mainly off road bike ride. Was great and amazing weather. Sadly suffering from a mild chest infection so that took its toll but managed to complete in 6hours 55mins


----------



## Mike_P (27 Sep 2015)

Footnote to my posting above I used the Strava data uploaded from my mobile, having now uploaded that from my new Aldi bargain Garmin, the mileage is according to that 0.4 mile further and the height gained 2421ft. Oddly the mobile data resulted in 8 awards while that from the Garmin gives me 20 awards


----------



## Buck (27 Sep 2015)

I set off this morning in misty and quite cool weather. So cool in fact that I decided to put on my leg warmers** for their first outing this year! The air felt quite cold and it took me a little while to warm up - I was glad I'd decided to go long sleeve top and leg warmers!! 

_(** They're actually knee warmers but on my short legs they're quite long enough thank you!! PS Castelli Nanoflex if anyone is looking for a recommendation - they're very comfy and didn't move at all during the ride)_

OK back to the ride. As I got on to the tops I thought it'd be a bit clearer but no, still the mist hung around. I'm guessing it was partly because of the weather but it was very quiet with just a couple of friendly cyclists heading in the opposite direction as I headed up the Haddingley drag before heading down Windmill Lane and into Upper Denby. A few short climbs into High Hoyland before I had a nice gentle decent skirting past Cawthorne Park and then a left into Kexbrough. I knew the Dark Peaks Ride (Wakefield Hospice) was running today and as I rode past the school a guy jumped out with a home made sign "<<<< FEEDING STATION" I smiled, thanked him and carried on.

I then went up through the motorway junction and headed up past Yorkshire Sculpture Park which even this early was busy with lots of cars parked on the road and queueing to get into the car park as the Poppy Wave (from the Tower of London) is currently showing there until mid-January. (link)

A final push through Bretton, Flockton and Emley before heading home in what was now beautiful blue skies and sunshine.

24 miles and 1800ft climbed - Strava linky : >>> https://www.strava.com/activities/401174873

All in all a really enjoyable ride - I wish I could have gone further but plans for the afternoon meant that wasn't possible.


----------



## mdk1 (27 Sep 2015)

Another long ride for me this morning, burning off the very nice Indian meal of last night.
https://www.strava.com/activities/401014088


----------



## dan_bo (27 Sep 2015)

Tough MTB Ride in beautiful crystal clear weather.





EDIT: the sunshine today in the North West really was a little bit special. Really.


----------



## gavgav (27 Sep 2015)

sarahale said:


> Cycled to Brighton yesterday in the British heart foundation's 74 mile mainly off road bike ride. Was great and amazing weather. Sadly suffering from a mild chest infection so that took its toll but managed to complete in 6hours 55mins
> View attachment 105031
> View attachment 105032


Well done and a superb cause!


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Sep 2015)

OUR ride today, the day after our 23rd wedding anniversary was an 8 mile giggle and swear fest on our new toy..... Tracy-







Tracy is a 2nd hand Thorn Explorer eBay special that we picked up this morning for the bargain price of £350, she's old, but in good nick, everything works a treat. She just needs new decals.
Coming up the hill from Toft we spied a pink shirted cycle rider about half a mile away

"GET THEM!" Yelled Mrs Dave, so we did, it was bloody great. She was rotund and in her 60's on a BSO but we are having it, the first of many.

I told Jo to take my picture, this is the best of about 15....!






Loved it!


----------



## Paul.G. (27 Sep 2015)

Couple of hours out on the new Fat Bike. No idea how far and no photos as I was too busy enjoying myself. With this new toy I can't see the road bike or cross bike being used anytime soon


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Sep 2015)

Couple of hrs in wakerley and fineshade woods..
too much pop last night watching the game and the ride yesterday..pooped today..


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Sep 2015)

Up early (for a Sunday) intending to get out and be back in time to get to the shop and still be home for the MotoGP.
Looking forward to the "warmer than Mexico" weather we've been promised I was surprised to see it was damp and foggy when I opened the curtains... Surely it would brighten up as the sun came up?

Still, bib tights, arm warmers, wind / waterproof L/S jersey and full gloves on and I was ready to go. Still got this blooming cold, but I'd said I was going for a ride, so off I went.
Coal Road (traffic lights still not detecting approaching bikes...), Skelton Lane, then left down Thorner Lane. First stop of the morning to blow my running nose - it wouldn't be the last...
Then down the lumpy bumpy hill to Thorner, using my gloves to clear the drizzle from my glasses and out along Milner lane and the back way to Bramham, left into a light but noticeable headwind (when foggy???) to Wattlesyke roundabout (nose stop), down the cycleway to Wetherby, then right over the river (nose) and right again at the roundabout towards Walton. Past the racecourse and right again to Thorp Arch village, down over the river and up into Boston Spa (nose). Left out of the village heading towards Tadcaster, but remembering the muddy state of the roads last week through Toulston (in the dry), I cut back to Clifford via Bar lane then dropped down into Bramham, tackled Town Hill, then back out on Toulston Lane (nose). Passed a hardy jogger and took the right onto Garnet Lane, eventually crossing the A64 on the bridge and the descent into Stutton.
Took my favoured route down Fanny Lane and then headed out onto the A162, turning right up the hill to Towton.
Turned right onto the B1217 to the battlefield site (nose) and the the left fork through Saxton and out on Coldhill Lane, setting a new PB on this section 
Dropped down onto Copley Lane for the run up to Lotherton Hall where this http://www.carsinthepark.org.uk was getting started by the number of old cars queuing to get into the car park. Then along to Aberford (nose) where there was an MTB charity ride going on (can't find anything about it on the net), with lots of muddys MTB's coming out of the woods off NCN R66 and then down Main Street before looping back towards Barwick - same route as me! I took full advantage of my superior speed  to pass several of them before they turned off Cattle Lane onto the bridleway past Layfield Farm and out to Potterton - I rode this in mid-summer on my hybrid and it was a mudfest then, so good luck if you were tackling that today...
Then the familiar old descent to Cock Beck followed by the climb to Barwick and on to Scholes and down Leeds Road where the sun finally decided to come out, with me about a mile from home...

Todays numbers, although today was never going to be about speed, it was just about getting out and getting some miles in.:
*35.38 miles in a very steady 2hrs 29m at an average of 14.2mph, with 1517ft climbed*.
Really pleased to get another metric half century (*56.93km*) in under the circumstances, plus todays ride takes me over 200 miles for this month and over 500 miles in total on the road bike.

Sorry, no photos - the frankly rubbish weather meant it didn't seem worth taking any, with visibility down to 100 yards much of the time


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Sep 2015)

56 odd miles down to Southsea, for Pedal Portsmouth


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Sep 2015)

Got home from football about 11pm after crappy drive from Newcastle back to The Lakes.

Watched recorded MOTD to relive the horror show and eased the pain with too much wine and home made 'KFC'. Shamefully I then ate a stick of Rolos. 

Went to bed at silly'o'clock having finished off the Drambuie. 

Got up this morning and thought "shall I shan't I" on auto-repeat as I was blitzed.

Had a plate of Beans On and about a pint of raspberry/nectarine/banana smoothie and then felt ready to take on the world. This dose of euphoria did not last long.

Forced myself onto lovely bike and off I toddled. First few miles and first decent hill (13%) were poo and then I was fine.

Smashing day, bit of a breeze but nice and sunny.

Numbers: 22.91 miles / 13.4 mph av' / 1821' elevation gain / nearly 59 years old

RWGPS up/down plot showing trundle along the Lyth Valley - this is flatter than Dutchland. And very lovely it was too:


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2015)

Well that was eventful . planned a nice ride metric century for me and 50 miler for mate .Off at 0930 this morning into the mist and cold but braved shorts and short sleeved top and arm warmers it should warm up .To meeting point at Cossington via Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley .Took out normal route out via Ratcliffe on wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby then headed out to the Vale of Belvoir via Saxelby ,Ab Kettleby ,Holwell before dropping into the Vale of Belvoir at Hose .It was lovely and sunny at the top of the Vale then when we dropped down back into the mist and about 10 degrees colder .A quick tour of the villages of the Vale Harby, Langar, Barnstone, Sutton ,Redmile . As we came towards the main road became aware of cycle event signs and Marshalls on the junction turning right we were passed by a motorcycle outrider with a British cycling hi viz He annouced via loudspeaker fast bikes approaching .Yeah but I'm quick . next a event car then another outrider then you could here them coming didn't look behind just keep it straight. A peleton of 50 plus rider literally flew past at 30 mph plus some very close passes quite unnerving .I was impressed at their speed perhaps I'm not quick but some experience .Heading for Dove Cottage cafe I became Andy was struggling but we only done 30 miles and got 20 to home. Stopped at the cafe for coffee and some lovely homemade lemon drizzle cake  . Straight after the cafe we go through Stathern and up the climb out of the Vale .Andy had to stop on the hill as he got cramp he Even walked a short section something he's never done before he may be slow on the hills but he gets up them so I knew something not right .After a short rest we set of again got about a mile Andy got cramp again another stop .This pattern continued for the next three miles but he was suffering more and more and cramping everywhere .At this point I made him ring his wife for a rescue ,he wanted to continue but I was concerned about causing major harm . Thankfully he made the call and we waited for rescue .Andys good lady turned up so Andy's bike in the boot .She wasn't over sympathetic as she had warned him not to drink all that beer last night .So we suspect he was dehydrated before we started he had drank twice as much as me on the ride so that was the issue. So now solo I set off for home Six Hills ,Barrow on soar ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston , Anstey ., Home with 68.9 miles done at 13.8 mph . ride finished in glorious sunshine was still enjoyable despite the dramas got a text when I got home saying Andy was OK if achy after a shower


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2015)

7 miles this day, uninterrupted by flats or breaking spokes. Trek 7200 did a fine job and the corn that is still standing is dry enough to put forth a rustling cacophony in the breeze.
76F
24C
Winds SE7
relative humidity 69%
mostly cloudy


----------



## Saluki (27 Sep 2015)

2 rides to log today. One today, one yesterday


https://www.strava.com/activities/401581464

We rode to Nacton and back and may have got just a titchy witchy bit lost on the way home. "Lets go and look at Levington Marina" says OH, so we rode off down the hill and then discovered a dead end, unless we wanted to swim. "Oh look, a shortcut" says he who has lived here a week, just like me. Roadies are not our usual tool of choice for dirt tracks through the woods but off we went, then more dirt tracks, a bridle path which led to a tarmac road and houses but Hubster says 'this way' and heads off up another bit of bridle path. Before long we were off the bikes and hoofing it around some field or other before finding another bloody bridle path and, eventually, Trimley. Nice ride on the road home.

Today was a little more sane. I took the CX, just in case though.
https://www.strava.com/activities/401581464

We decided on a similar route to our first ride locally but headed down to the ferry so we could check out ferry times etc, ready for rides to Woodbridge or Sutton Hoo or something. Climing the 50 steps from the Promenade to the road was easier in MTB shoes than it was last time in road shoes even with cleat-hats over the cleats.
We had a nice ride. The sun was shining, it was a bit blowy but we had a good time. Only 10 miles but we were just out for a pootle after an afternoon of trying to get to grips with the front garden.

Need to do 60 miles to hit my monthly target. Might have a ride after working out at the gym tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2015)

5.30am is no time to get up for a bike ride.. really it's not. Especially when it's dark and cold out. But anyway...had to be done as it was my last Audax for the year. The Fairies Fall Foray 100k in deepest darkest Kent. There was a 200k route available but decided to ride down to the start and back home again, making a nice long ride anyway.
So after a huge mug of tea, a raspberry jam sandwich (with more jam then was actually needed), and a banana I was out of the door at 6am. Still dark and still cold. It didn't take long to reach the Kent countryside, making the most of the usually busy A21. At this time of a sunday morning, a complete joy to cycle.

As the sun started to rise the misty fields looked nice and spooky.






The extensive (1000 acre) Fairlawne Estate (owned by the Saudi Horse Breeder Khalid ibn Abdullah) looking even more glorious as the sun rose ever more higher.





It didn't take long to get the 46 miles to Brethersden. I turned up at the village hall as a good amount of Audaxers were getting their bikes off the backs of their cars and fettling. I went straight in, got my Brevet card and grabbed a cup of tea, a slice of cake and a few biccies. It was 35 miles to my first stop so needed a top up.

At 9.30am, the 100k'rs were sent off. A good mix of bikes and cyclists as these events usually attract. Everything from MTB's, Tourers, FlatBars and full on roadies. The first big hill was 5 miles in. A long drag up to Charing, and of course as is the Audax way, at the top... the photographer was waiting to catch those breathing through their ears whilst trying to put their lungs back in their bodies. Me included

From the top of the ridge is was rolling Kent lanes all the way to Faversham and Graveny, where the first control was the newly opened cyclist friendly pub *The Freewheel. *Brevet card stamped I was back on the road. A lot of others stopped here for sustenance, but It was too early for me. By the time I had turned east the headwind gave me a good walloping, it was brutal along the coast road to Seasalter and Whitstable. A road I have ridden many a time, usually with the wind in a helpful direction, but not today. The sea and views did look absolutely fabulous today.






Pushing on I soon got to Herne bay which was about 80 miles in and it was time for a full English and a huge mug of tea.
Suitably refueled, I was back on the road within half an hour, a bit further into the wind until Reculver and then a turn west, with the prevailing winds. Such joy. It didn't take long with a nice helping hand to knock out the second half of the ride. That lovely tailwind, glorious sunshine and deserted country lanes meant I was back at the Village Hall much quicker then I had planned. In fact I was the first back which surprised me. So had the first pick of the food that was on offer. A few cheese and ham rolls, a couple of slices of cake, a handful of ritz biccies and a handful of rich teas.. oh yes and a mug of tea..well 2 mugs of tea in fact..
I sat outside in the sunshine watching all the other riders come in.
Then it was back on the bike for the ride home. A reverse of this mornings ride down. It took a few hours to get home. The wind had dropped a little and the second part of the home leg was the hilliest of the whole ride. But I kept the pedals turning, just taking in the great Kent countryside views, enjoying the lovely weather and enjoying just being on the bike. Fabulous.

So. 157 miles for the day. The last Audax of the year. Century 25 for the year and 159 over all.
Brilliant.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Sep 2015)

Buck said:


> I set off this morning in misty and quite cool weather. So cool in fact that I decided to put on my leg warmers** for their first outing this year! The air felt quite cold and it took me a little while to warm up - I was glad I'd decided to go long sleeve top and leg warmers!!
> 
> _(** They're actually knee warmers but on my short legs they're quite long enough thank you!! PS Castelli Nanoflex if anyone is looking for a recommendation - they're very comfy and didn't move at all during the ride)_
> 
> ...


A bit of crossover with my ride today @Buck. Looking over from Denby Dale Rd only the base of Emley Moor mast was visible, the rest shrouded in low cloud. By the time I reached Scissett it was clear. Great day.

So yeah, did a familiar loop today. I like pastures new but sometimes you just like the old tried and tested. It's like digging into your favourite sandwich. I should fess that I also wanted to hammer a few PRs. My name is Berk on a Bike and I'm a Strava tart. 

Speaking of sandwiches, Holmfirth was rammed due to there being the food and drink festival on. Had I known I might've indulged. Instead I had two pieces of malt loaf and a can of Coke. That's livin' alright...

The stats: 41 miles, 2,073 feet of climbing, average speed 16mph.

https://www.strava.com/activities/401389928


----------



## Gareth C (27 Sep 2015)

*Apedale*




_Beautiful Autumn morning_

With a Sunday to myself, and beautiful weather, I headed down to Wensleydale for a 20km circuit along the north bank of the River Ure, and back via Apedale. I’d done this a couple of years ago, and the scenery is fantastic.




_Looking south from the castle_

The ride starts at Castle Bolton and winds through pasture land for 10km, relatively flat, mostly grassy, but with odd bits of excitement thrown in.






_Last part of the Wensleydale bridleway_

When the bridleway ends above Askrigg, the route turns right on a steep road climb. There’s a little reward in a descent on the road at Whitaside Moor, before the route turns off road and the climbing begins again through the mine workings to Apedale Head.





It turns out this part of my route was shared with the ‘Ard Rock Timetrial, and the guys on the course seemed to be enjoying themselves. I’m pretty glad that when I did the ‘Ard Rock Enduro earlier this year they didn’t bring us up here – it would certainly be a challenge to race this route.




_The view over Swaledale_

At Apedale Head I stop to put on my knee and elbow pads, as I know the descent, while fun, could punish a careless move. The skills gods are kind, however, and the descent is enormous fun (and fast).



Before I reach the road, it’s time to turn right and climb the hill for a final descent to Castle Bolton.



Once back at the car, it would have been rude not to pop into the castle café for their club sandwich and a local beer. Nice!

Strava log: https://www.strava.com/activities/401465458


----------



## Mike_P (27 Sep 2015)

Headed north eastwards today albeit with an easterly ride to Knaresborough first which I discovered the Garmin has a distinct dislike for. Now as much I would like to have believed its speedo no way was I doing 33mph through the Bond End junction. On uploading its data it had plainly got into a twist whilst I was amongst the trees on the Beryl Burton Cycleway but I would have expected it to have corrected once I crossed the river on the A59. The orange is the actual route




Headed north to Farnham, then Copgrove, Bishop Monkton and Littlethorpe to the eastern fringes of Ripon where a bridge over the canal seems to be set out for use by cyclists with dropped kerbs to/from the road despite no signs allowing, or prohibiting, cycling




Followed the B6265 east and turned off to Copt Hewick where the village hall has a prominent clock tower. Shortly afterwards I nearly collided with a suicidal squirrel.







Rainton was the most northerly village




I then headed south east to Cundall where I got slightly bemused by the road signs as I would have expected Boroughbridge to have featured.




Checking the map back home I should have carried straight on but instead went the long way round via Norton le Clay. From Boroughbridge I headed west through Roecliffe where at least two cyclists were in the Crown Inn




Followed the Bridleway to Copgrove and then headed back home via Ripley on familiar territory that goes up and down, at last I could coast as the ride had for the last hour or two had no sections not requiring the turning of the pedals




46 miles in all.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Sep 2015)

Broke The Rules and did the Hever Castle Triathlon today.

40km all the hill climbing these last few months made it feel a lot easier this time around.

It's a shame that I ran like a man two weeks staggering through the Sahara, really.

Highly recommended


----------



## Donger (27 Sep 2015)

Missed the club ride this morning due to a emergency visit to the vet. By late afternoon everything was back to normal. Our cat was back home and comfortable and I was getting twitchy feet. What a beautiful, sunny day in Gloucestershire today. Little fluffy clouds straight off The Simpsons:


Headed off to Frampton via Elmore as usual, but did a little detour down to the riverbank at Elmore Back on the way. Came across a club mate while out taking photos in Epney, and bumped into him again in Frampton. 

There is a strange custom around these parts at this time of year. People put out all kinds of elaborately dressed, themed scarecrows at the side of the road. Many of them make you do a double-take, they look so real. This one took my fancy in the main street in Frampton :




Lovely light conditions over the Severn when I got back to Epney, as the Severn was glassy calm:



A nice 23 mile ride in the end, getting back just before it got dark. Got back home to find Daisy the cat cuddled up to her brother, fast asleep..... hopefully not dreaming about vets .
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Buck (27 Sep 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> A bit of crossover with my ride today @Buck. Looking over from Denby Dale Rd only the base of Emley Moor mast was visible, the rest shrouded in low cloud. By the time I reached Scissett it was clear. Great day.
> 
> So yeah, did a familiar loop today. I like pastures new but sometimes you just like the old tried and tested. It's like digging into your favourite sandwich. I should fess that I also wanted to hammer a few PRs. My name is Berk on a Bike and I'm a Strava tart.
> 
> ...



Hah! Always good to keep it local and nothing like going for a PR to prove you're winning the battle! 

Holmfirth food and drink festival also meant the Dark Peaks charity sportive had to be diverted through Honley and up to Meltham before continuing onto Holme Moss.


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Sep 2015)

So late last night dr_pink says to me she thinks she will do the Melton Olympic Hilly 18 mile time trial today, damn, I was so looking forward to a long ride in the sun today, oh well. I rode out to the start alone while dr_pink took the exocet in the back of the car. Beautiful morning but only 6C and mist in the valleys





dr_pink about to go





Only 12 competing, 11 men and one woman, so I went up the course to get a picture but the sun was really strong so this didn't come out too 
well





So how did it go I ask, rubbish she replies, nothing in my legs today. We go over to look at the results sheet, 6th in 45mins 27 secs and the new womens course record, oh ok, bad day then.
After quite a few of us headed to The Windmill tearooms where cyclists gather from all points of the compass. A great ride there and even better we met up with quite a few ex club mates we hadn't seen in some cases for a couple of years





Let's all hope this weather continues.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Sep 2015)

Buck said:


> Holmfirth food and drink festival also meant the Dark Peaks charity sportive had to be diverted through Honley and Upton Meltham before continuing onto Holme Moss.



Congestion and indigestion...


----------



## Captain Scarlet (28 Sep 2015)

Went out last night as the weather was ace I'd had a great weekend, also hadn't been out for a couple of weeks. Thought I'd do a topical route so went for a 3 pointed star for Lewis Hamiltons win and a crescent shape but added on for the Supermoon and eclipse.

23 miles in all at 16.1 mph average


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Sep 2015)

Sorry no pictures but my 14 yr old son and I rode into Filton to watch Bristol Rovers get pasted by Pompey on Saturday. My brother in law was up with his pals at the Pompey end so we met up in the Wellington for a pint before and after the match. Some entertaining chimp-ery from supporters elements on both sides (especially the loonies on the Pompey supporter's coach jumping up and down like a bunch of monkeys on acid).

Anyway, we set off to ride home down the "Concorde Way" shared use path through Lockleaze and round the back of Filton Abbey Wood. Just past the bit where all cyclists must give way to the never-ending stream of McDonalds customers there is a left hand bend with some railings. I got past perfectly well but heard a clangy crashy noise which was my son colliding with the railings and a bramble bush which cut his right hand up somewhat.

I could see no reason whatsoever for him to fail to get round the easy and gentle bend - until I espied some teenage girls sitting on the nearby grass who had yelled "coo-eee" or something at us. Sure enough my lad had allowed himself to be distracted by these females to the extent that he had crashed into the brambles.

Was it bad of me to laugh ?

The bike was OK, by the way.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Sep 2015)

A ride into deepest Suffolk for me here today. A slightly risky manoeuvre for someone wearing a Norwich City cap ! 

The country between Newmarket and Bury St Edmunds is quiet and pleasantly rolling with a few decent hills to play with.






The road near Dullingham.






After a couple of hours of quiet lanes, a few tracks and bridleways, I made it to the Maglia Rosso 'cyclist's cafe' south of Bury. I'd been meaning to swing by this way for a while so it was good to finally get there.






Plenty of cycling related paraphernalia in the cafe, a decent looking bike shop too and best of all, a superb plate of pasta!
Scoffed too quickly to even take a pic.

I then decided to see if I could ride through the Ickworth Hall estate to avoid a couple of busy roads.






Glad I did too as it was beautiful. Ickworth Hall is a lovely building.






The church on the estate in the sunshine.






Plenty of ancient oak trees here.

I winged it really from where the above pic was taken and rode a track south from the hall into a village called Chevington. The track, although road width and used by farm machinery, is technically a footpath, so little bit naughty and I was prepared to walk if anyone appeared. But no one did.






20 or so miles of gently rolling country followed as Suffolk blurred into Cambs.






Coming down off the chalk hills back onto the fen near Dullingham.

51.2 miles in total - a cracking day in the saddle.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Sep 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> So late last night dr_pink says to me she thinks she will do the Melton Olympic Hilly 18 mile time trial today, damn, I was so looking forward to a long ride in the sun today, oh well. I rode out to the start alone while dr_pink took the exocet in the back of the car. Beautiful morning but only 6C and mist in the valleys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it round Stathern there was a hill climb around there on sunday


----------



## gavgav (28 Sep 2015)

What a fabulous evening for a ride. Warm (shorts came out of hibernation) hardly a breath of wind and brilliant sunshine. There have been too few days like this in 2015 where it feels a real pleasure to be out on the bike.

Followed the cycle paths up to Heathgates and then joined the old canal path to Uffington. The 1st section of this is always a battle with dogs, walkers and runners, because it is quite narrow. Not normally got a problem with people on it, but today I had yet more annoyance with people wearing headphones who are completely oblivious to the world around them. 1st chap running, with dog, eventually heard me after ringing the bell 4 times and apologised as he moved out of the way (ok will let him off) but chap 2 running was a different matter. Rang the bell 4 times as I followed him patiently for about 30 seconds, then used my voice to say cyclist behind you.....still nothing, and then he eventually glanced behind himself, saw me and continued to block the way!!  Fine, you had your chance, I'm coming through mr arrogant and I squeezed past him, hopefully making my point.

Back out onto the road to Upton Magna and then the climb up East Haugmond where I again saw friend Rob flying down the hill. I always seem to see him when I am climbing up he's hurtling down!

I then took the 1st road to the right, which, in the days when I thought 20 miles was a long ride, I used to use a lot, but nowadays I tend to bypass it because I want longer rides. I'd forgotten how good a lane it is, as I reached 31mph.

I then turned back towards Upton Magna and followed the road to Berwick Wharf and Atcham, where on the straight approaching the T Junction I witnessed a woman get out of her car in the narrow layby and in doing so open her car door into the path of a cyclist coming from behind! Luckily he was being observant and swerved to avoid it!!

From there I climbed up towards Betton Abbots, and with the sun having set now it was getting quite chilly very quickly.

A very enjoyable 17.7 miles at a swift, for me!, 12.5 mph avg


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Sep 2015)

Glow worm said:


> A ride into deepest Suffolk for me here today. A slightly risky manoeuvre for someone wearing a Norwich City cap !
> 
> The country between Newmarket and Bury St Edmunds is quiet and pleasantly rolling with a few decent hills to play with.
> 
> ...


I always enjoy your pictures, reminds me of when we lived in those parts, I believe I have ridden all the roads shown in your post. We always stopped at Risby, the cafe next to the antiques barn there. The cafe you stopped at is new, we contemplated making a slight detour on our way back from Harwich but because of time restrictions we didn't, next time.



13 rider said:


> Was it round Stathern there was a hill climb around there on sunday


Mmm, don't know who was running that one, no, this was Melton to Buckminster and back, very hilly.


----------



## derrick (28 Sep 2015)

Did the London E'tape on Sunday, six of us met up at 5-45am, It was still dark Rode the 8miles to the start at olympic park, arrived a little early could have had an extra
half an hour in bed, Had a coffee then set off at a nice steady pace, when we got out of London the roads got nicer, getting into the country lanes, A nice route we bypassed the first feed station at Hatfield Heath, There where a couple of accidents along the way but did not involve any of our group, I must say we did encounter a few idiot cyclists along the way, There are a lot of wannabe froomies out there. We had a short stop at the halfway feed station, boiled potato's and a bowl of salt to dip them in, Never seen that before at a sportive. Had a really nice day, got back to the finish did a bit of a loop of the road circuit, Then a photo on the podium followed by a coffee. Then the 9 mile ride back to our local pub for a celebration drink or two, 140 miles, Was the longest ride my other half had done, She did really well considering she has only been back on the bike for a couple of weeks after having a 6 weeks off, Since breaking her collar bone.
https://www.strava.com/activities/401618538
The girl on the right is part of our club but did not ride with us.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Sep 2015)

Just a local after work spin tonight. The legs felt a bit heavy to start with after yesterdays metric half century, but soon settled down.
It's getting dark earlier and although it was a glorious evening when I set off, the sun was definitely starting to slip over the horizon as I got back. The new front light seems OK though and is starting to show it's worth now.
I've not ridden after dark in over 20 years, so that's a new experience I'll be getting in the next week or so.

A familiar circuit, but i added an extra loop on to bump the mileage up to *7.23 miles in 27m 37s at an average of 15.7mph*.

I didn't notice yesterday but I'd clicked past 1,000 miles since I downloaded Map My Ride in April, which put a smile on my face when i realised. Actual mileage across the two bikes is something north of 1,200 and with the road bike (500+ miles) rapidly catching the hybrid (700+ miles). Not bad considering i hardly got out cycling in June due to my dodgy knees...


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Sep 2015)

My daily rides continue, and I took the opportunity to get out on the RT58 again over the weekend which was nice for a change. Seem to be getting the clothing right no, basically go out cold and warm up, overheating is really a bad thing for me. Been searching for a new helmet that's well ventilated, but so far struggling to find somewhere local with a decent rage on the shelf. Off to cycle surgery this week to see what they have, if no joy then maybe the Specialised place, think they have a concept store in Kingston?
Anyway, the miles keep ticking on


----------



## graham bowers (28 Sep 2015)

Nipped in to town for a couple of errands by an offroad route, went the long way round to my allotment for some perpetual spinach for lunch (managed to give away a squash too), biked back home - all in the glorious sunshine. Not a tale of derring do but 12 miles at a relaxed pace and it felt wonderful.


----------



## galaxy (29 Sep 2015)

While away on hols in Norfolk we did a lovely short circular ride, seen some nice sights. Popped in and checked out a few nice churches.
Then we stopped for a brew with Her Majesty


----------



## Crandoggler (29 Sep 2015)

Cold start this morning but wanted to try my arm warmers out. Decided that I 100% need a base layer now, as my cotton t shirts just feel heavy after sweat has accumulated. Arm warmers were good, if a little short. Oh, need a skull cap! My head was freezing today. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/402587185


----------



## ColinJ (29 Sep 2015)

derrick said:


> We had a short stop at the halfway feed station, boiled potato's and a bowl of salt to dip them in, Never seen that before at a sportive.


It must be the latest thing ... they also did salt and spuds at the feedstations on the Tour de Yorkshire sportive earlier in the year. I had never seen it before either. Did the job, but I would have preferred cheese sandwiches and cake!


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Sep 2015)

Very late with this but only put the Strava up yesterday.

Did the L'Etape London on Sunday which on the whole was pretty enjoyable.On my tod so could do my own pace and decided to only stop at the last feed station.Had few problems until after that last stop when my tail-pack came undone and threw my co2 thingy up the road not once but twice!
And on the final run from Epping in to London had a couple or three spasms on my upper thigh but managed to keep going by spinning an easier gear for a bit.Funnily had no hint of it since so must have just tweaked something I suppose.

Finished with an official time of 6:42 with a 5:20 time for the 166km bit out of London so pretty pleased with my pace which official timing put at 27.6 kmh although my Strava has it at 28.3.The strava timing was screwed a bit by me having to faff around after the start as firstly the HRM was giving 200bpm+ readings and then the Garmin itself was playing up;once it had settled down it was fine and I was equally pleased at how little I went into the red although I may have been able to go a tiny bit faster in hindsight.Even had a little bit left for the 'sprint' at the end.

https://www.strava.com/activities/402093102

At the start;





Finished;


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual..
I was hoping for an earlier start than 11:00, but MrsPete had other ideas. Apparently, the lounge needed all the furniture pulling out to vacuum behind, and it was very important!!
Anyway, after my chores were completed, a couple of mates called round so we could do a few miles in lovely warm sunshine. As I wanted to be back between 14:00 to 14:30, we used one of my regularish routes along the bike paths to the canal banks by Rothersthorpe Locks and past Gayton Marina before getting onto tarmac for a while, into Blisworth. 
From there, as we were on CX and MTB, we bounced along a bridleway towards Salcey that cut out a B road that isa bit of a speedy rat-run to Milton Keynes from Northampton. Not a road I like riding, to be honest! Anyway, the fields were fairly dry, so the tracks were easy to ride.
Deciding that coffee and cake were needed, we called into the Cafe at Salcey for 20 minutes or so before riding down through the forest trails in the general direction of home.






Come on chaps... Keep up!






As we were riding into Houghton, Bob had a bit if a mechanical problem.. A quick check revealed the culprit. He'd picked up part of a plastic bag in the jockey wheels. It took a while to pull all the bits out and get 'drive' back.






Meanwhile, in the old stocks..

Back home on 32 miles in lovely sunshine and good company.

https://www.strava.com/activities/402039657


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Sep 2015)

Todays midweek sortie into the New Forest was all about the acorns, which are out in abundance this autumn & according to the farmer I spoke to on Sunday are a sign of a bad (cold) winter. You heard it here first!!

Five miles in & the forests oak tree collection starts & its the familiar crunching & pinging sound as I head up towards Furzley, until that is a large pig, who's out feeding on the acorns, decides to wander across my path & bring proceedings to an abrupt halt. With the offending hog photographed I continue my journey in the fine autumn sunshine up through Landford, Hampworth & Lover to Whiteshoot hill where I'm ashamed to say I decided, for a change, to be a strava ar**hole & try to beat my previous time set back in April 2014.  (I did by 23 seconds) 

The open roads of Roger Penny Way & Stoney Cross were next as I headed towards Bolderwood & back to the acorns which were now not only under wheel but also still falling as one caught me right on the swede as I headed downhill to Emery Down & back past more feeding pigs at Bartley for home & a very pleasant 36 mile trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/402733285





The Hampshire breed pig (the black one) which brought todays ride to a halt!





Looking rather stuffed full of acorns these two took to the shade for a breather I think.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2015)

a nice 15 mile loop from Irchester taking in Farndish ,Wollaston,Grendon,Easton Maudit,Bozeat,Hinwick ,Farndish and back to Irchester .


----------



## Glow worm (29 Sep 2015)

Work wasn't going well, so only one thing for it - a ride!






First along the bridleway alongside Swaffham Bulbeck Lode. The grass is a bit long and I was thinking I'd be pulling grass out from jockey wheels for ages, but amazingly, they stayed clear.






View from the bridge on the Lodes Way of Swaffham Bulbeck Lode. Looking a bit overgrown. I quite like it like this, as I guess do the fish, but every now and then the Environment Agency turn up with their excavators and trash it.






Another quiet fenland road.






And another Lode ( or waterway). This one, Reach Lode. It was a blue sky but the photo suggests otherwise for some reason.






I call this track the Reach bypass (Reach is the name of the village). Tracks like this won't be passable easily by bike for much longer as they get muddier as winter closes in, so I'm enjoying them while I can.

Just 10.5 miles in an hour or so here today.


----------



## Saluki (30 Sep 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/403292151

Another quick log on with borrowed broadband (old neighbours this time)

We went off to explore the other side of the Deben River yesterday. We had a good time, found cake and then seemed to be climing in a never ending fashion

I did take some pics but they are on my phone. Sorry. The new scenery is brilliant and I'm only 29 miles away from hitting my annual goal. Might have to extend that a bit.

Best be off.


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Sep 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Todays midweek sortie into the New Forest was all about the acorns, which are out in abundance this autumn & according to the farmer I spoke to on Sunday are a sign of a bad (cold) winter. You heard it here first!!
> 
> Five miles in & the forests oak tree collection starts & its the familiar crunching & pinging sound as I head up towards Furzley, until that is a large pig, who's out feeding on the acorns, decides to wander across my path & bring proceedings to an abrupt halt. With the offending hog photographed I continue my journey in the fine autumn sunshine up through Landford, Hampworth & Lover to Whiteshoot hill where I'm ashamed to say I decided, for a change, to be a strava ar**hole & try to beat my previous time set back in April 2014.  (I did by 23 seconds)
> 
> ...



Nice to see that the forest commoners still exercise their ancient right of pannage, or mast. A memorable ride !


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Sep 2015)

Yesterday I had the afternoon off, to pick my daughter up from school. I used the 2 hours between leaving work and turning up at school to fit in a nice 25-miler. The first part was boring, battling into a headwind, but then things became more interesting as I picked up the lanes. An alternative route from Charfield to Wickwar produced some startling climbs...

https://www.strava.com/activities/402748794


----------



## Buck (30 Sep 2015)

I managed to grab an hour in between domestic chores and appointments this morning so off I went on my "one hour loop". Got home, quick shower, out for my appointment, now back home waiting for Mrs Buck before we head out for lunch so thought I'd pop in here and type this little update! 

Again, the mornings have been damp, misty and a little chilly so the leg warmers and hi-vis jacket were the order of the day.

A quite uneventful ride only interrupted by my Lezyne pump rattling away on every bump in the road  (My OCD means I'll have to try and sort that!) Up out of the village and then on the main road up through Birds Edge, Ingbirchworth and up to the roundabout at Hoylandswaine. I double back on myself and on the return leg, hung a left, leaving the main road and the traffic behind and onto the country lanes. A climb around the back of Ingbirchworth reservoir and onto the tops near the windmills where the mist had just started to lift and the sun was breaking through meant a nice return ride - you know, those where you wish you could carry on for another hour but other commitments mean it's not possible!?

Managed a joint 7th on a local sprint according to Strava before the final mile back to home and despite my hopes and aspirations, I still haven't got this particular ride below the magic one hour....maybe next time?

https://www.strava.com/activities/403324679


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Sep 2015)

Another quick trip out on the hybrid today to the other side of Didcot, a quick swim in the pool at the gym and then back home via a detour to my supermarket of choice to buy some yeast. A bit blowy out but it was nice in the sunshine, On the way back I approached from behind a couple of cyclists, as I got closer it was a mum and her child, I realised that this child was very young riding a bike with no stabilizers, I rode along side for a few moments and chatted to the mum, the boy was 3 years old and riding an Isla bike and they had been to Didcot and back, that's about six miles, not bad for a three year old I think.

12.28 miles for me.

No photos today, couldn't be bothered


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Sep 2015)

After a bad year with a heart problem, knee problem and probably a touch of depression, I'm starting to feel good again on 2 wheels. First 50mile ride since April/May. Long way to go but a week in Majorca April '16 is the motivation needed


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2015)

It was only Otley 24 miles.the weather was brilliant.i spent more time in the Cafe than i did cycling there.55 mins to get there.90 mins outside the cafe.Saturday i am planning to go to Skipton via Bolton Abbey and Embsay about 32 miles in, i might get a train back from Skipton if i don't feel right.Sunny day and only 6 mph wind is forecast.


----------



## galaxy (30 Sep 2015)

Finnished early today so squeezed in a little 8 miles of road. Came across a guy pushing his bike so stopped to offer assistance. He had a rear puncture, no pump or inner tube. My pump had the wrong valve and I felt to far away from home to offer my only spare. He was actually only a mile from home. 
Stopped in one of favourite points to watch the rat race.


----------



## gbb (30 Sep 2015)

Still not easy finding the motivation but a day off today and its really quite breezy but lovely and sunny so 27 miles and thoroughly enjoyed every one of them. Out to Whittlsea and alightly beyond then a few miles with a cross wind then 10 miles of tailwind. 
One grass snake, first ive seen in some time. Nowt much else ...just a nice ride.


----------



## robjh (30 Sep 2015)

I set out at 6.45 this morning and instead of heading north-west to work in Coventry, I headed south-east. Traces of mist hung over the fields still but it was quickly lifting as sunrise approached, and it was a crisp 5°C.

There was just a red glow on the horizon as I passed Napton-on-the-Hill, then topping a hill at Priors Marston I suddenly rode into blinding golden light, and I continued riding towards the sun down into Buckinghamshire. At Silverstone I passed the huge grounds of the racing circuit, and then did a loop south via Dadford and Chackmore, within a whisker of Buckingham and passing en route the vast landscaped grounds of Stowe House. I met another cyclist near Leckhampstead who was on the way to a group ride starting in Stoney Stratford, so he led me down the best route to get there, and I finished with a couple more miles to Wolverton station where I was in time for my 9.58 train back to Coventry and work. It was a beautiful morning to be out riding in, and was only slightly spoilt at the end by a clunking from the rear wheel that developed on the final stretch, and will give me something to look at this weekend.

Photos : Telecoms tower near Priors Marston, and the Corinthian Arch at Stowe.








The route


----------



## gavgav (30 Sep 2015)

Another glorious sunny (but breezy) late afternoon/early evening, so finished work an hour earlier and got out for a ride, before packing my case ready to head to Cardiff to see the rugby tomorrow with @Rickshaw Phil 

A regular route, but took the long way down to Meole, to avoid the Water Main works that have descended upon us for 9 months!!

The legs felt a bit lethargic as I climbed through Bayston Hill, but Strava tells me I did the 5 mile segment up to the top of Lyth Hill in my quickest time so far (shows you never can tell really!)

Nice descent to Exfords Green and then climbed to Ryton and Longnor, before turning into the headwind and battling back home via Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop.

Nothing much to report, other than the traffic being really well behaved. Lots of patient drivers and wide passes. Why can't it always be like that......

22.5 miles that means September is my second best month in 2015, so far, at 184.7 miles in total


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Sep 2015)

Quick dash out tonight as a busy social calendar apparently.. Only 9 miles, but took me to 312 for the month, so nice to be averaging 10 miles a day. Now only 500 miles short of this years lowest target, all being well it's acheivable


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Sep 2015)

Yesterday, Bradford to Ingleton, via colne and Barnoldswick, 60 mile ish, lots of hills. Today Ingleton to Bradford via Settle, skipton, Keighley on main A65 50 miles and relatively flat, Lovely courteous HGV drivers not a single close pass


----------



## ColinJ (30 Sep 2015)

oldfatfool said:


> Today Ingleton to Bradford via Settle, skipton, Keighley on main A65 50 miles and relatively flat, Lovely courteous HGV drivers not a single close pass


I rode that stretch of the A65 just once. The traffic was heavy on the narrow, twisty road, drivers were driving too fast and then it started raining ... Despite heavy spray thrown up by the vehicles, nobody slowed down - it was horrible and I decided never to ride that road again! 

The road has a really poor safety record - e.g. the 42 km section between Long Preston and J36 of the M6 had 48 fatal or serious accidents just from 2002 to 2004! 

I'm glad you had a good ride but I won't be checking out that stretch of road again any time soon!


----------



## i hate hills (1 Oct 2015)

sarahale said:


> Cycled to Brighton yesterday in the British heart foundation's 74 mile mainly off road bike ride. Was great and amazing weather. Sadly suffering from a mild chest infection so that took its toll but managed to complete in 6hours 55mins
> View attachment 105031
> View attachment 105032


Well done Sara , great effort. Is that someone sunbathing to your right in the picture or just having a nap after cycling ?


----------



## Crandoggler (1 Oct 2015)

Another poodle out this morning. Due to lack of time management, I did the same route as yesterday. Was a lot windier today, however, made a few PB's. Oh... And it's flat as pancake. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/403964393


----------



## Gareth C (1 Oct 2015)

*Disaster strikes*

With a settled high pressure and beautiful Autumn weather, it seemed a good idea to use up three days of holiday and get some biking in. First on the agenda was a return to the classic Cross Fell loop I’d done close to a year ago. This time the plan was to extend the loop north over Cross Fell and descend the coffin road to Garrigill.

When I set out, I knew this would be a big day out, but a good day out. As it was to turn out, the day was much longer and harder than I’d anticipated…

*Across the Pennines to Dufton*
Parking up at Cow Green Reservoir the fog was starting to clear, but it was still decidedly chilly. I rode down to the edge of the reservoir, but Caludron Snout just beyond was still wreathed in mist, so no photo opportunity.




_The morning started foggy, but with promise of the wall-to-wall sunshine we’ve become accustomed to._




_Looking back to the Cow Green Reservoir_

Past the farm, there is now a gravel path along the moor. Last year there was clearly construction work up the hill, as the bridge had been augmented by a ford. Nice to see that now the work is over, they’ve banked the ford up and it’s back to a small bubbling stream. Rather than take the small footbridge, the water was low enough I could pick my way across the stones.




_On The Pennine Way heading for Maize Beck_




_Fog yet to lift behind_

Leaving the gravel path, there is a boggy descent to Maize Beck, then a picky technical section towards the footbridge, which only at the last kilometer turns into easy riding.




_Nice riding approaching the bridge over Maize Beck_




_Looking back along the Beck_




_River crossing_

Across the bridge, more bogs and rocks, but then a sustained section of riding that is a delight. Wide open, short grass, the odd (optional) rocky section or hump to add fun, and then before you know it, you arrive at High Cup. If you haven’t been here before, it’s well worth a visit, and shows the Whin Sill off rather well.




_Approaching High Cup Nick_




_Atmospheric surroundings_




_Obligatory bike at High Cup photo_

After appreciating the scenery (after all, it takes quite a bit of work to get here, whichever side you start on), I head down. Before long the track turns into a fast, sustained descent to Dufton which is great fun.



The only downside is I arrive in Dufton at 11:30, with half an hour to pass before the pub opens. The sunshine is beautiful, so I spend that time relaxing. Once the pub lets me in, there is no food on, as the barman has broken his arm in a trials bike accident. So a couple of bags of crisps to go with the beer, and then back on the bike.

*Climb up to Cross Fell*
The forks and rear shock are locked, and I embark on a classic road climb, done a couple of weeks previously on a far more appropriate bike. The big 36 tooth sprocket on the cassette in no way makes up for the draggy knobbly tyres and weight of all the (now locked out) suspension. I wind my way up the road.




_The climb up from Knock to the Radar Station_

At the first gate, I meet another cyclist heading down. He’s on a Brompton! Turns out he’d even taken it on the Marmotte. After a few minutes of nice chat and rest, back to the grind…




_Getting higher_




_The view back over the Eden Valley_




_Almost in touching distance_




_A road bike is the ideal tool for getting up here_

When I eventually arrive at the summit, I head around the back of the radar station to find the Pennine Way. It’s a little bit naughty riding this, as it’s strictly a footpath, but the bulk of it is flagged, so my conscience is clear!




_View of Great Dun Fell from the path to Little Dun Fell_




_On Little Dun Fell_




_Looking back from Cross Fell_

Arriving at the summit shelter was a beautiful cycle, feeling like being on top of the world. That is, until the last 50 metres when a bunch of dogs sprint out from the shelter to bark and generally harass me. The owners give a half-hearted attempt to stop them. At that point I hadn’t seen a soul all day.



It was now just after 3pm, and I was only half way around. However, I knew the descent from Cross Fell to Garrigill was long and would be done in no time.

*Disaster Strikes*
Once off Cross Fell and onto the Corpse Road bridleway, the descent proper starts. However, just after Greg’s Hut bothy I hear a hissing sound from the back wheel. A quick look shows nothing obvious, and then I see it’s coming from one of the spokes. In fact the spoke is broken, and for whatever reason, the tubless setup has failed and all the air is coming out of here. I try to swish the bike around to see if the sealant can stop it, but no, the tyre is well and truly flat.

No problem, I have a spare tube, so get he wheel off and start with the levers.

It turns out the tube in my pack is also punctured: I must have picked it up from the “to be repaired” pile. I try to patch it, but now it’s covered in sealant, and the patches I have with me aren’t really big enough. Bummer.




_At this point, all hope of fixing the tyre is abandoned. 3:30pm and 35 km of walking across rough ground ahead…_

The (supposedly) fast descent to Garrigill takes literally hours. The sun is now low is the sky, and the ride down here would have been amazing.

Next is a long slog along the road to cross the river at Tynehead and work my way up the byway. The byway has (as have many) been well-and-truly ruined by off road motorbikes, and as twilight fades to night, I finally have to switch on my helmet lamp (which is now attached to the shoulder strap of my rucksack, as there is no more riding to be done). Strava will eventually show that I obtain the eight best time in the ascent of the byway. This is probably more a reflection of how few people are stupid enough to traverse it.

I reach the Alston-Middleton road and have a kilometer along here to walk, before finding the track that will take me the last six kilometers across the moor to the car park.

There is no time for self-pity, and the stars are amazing. The fog is starting to swirl around, and the GPS shows 5*°*C. The odd grouse is startled by me and takes off (how can they land in the dark?) and a couple of sheep clearly weren’t expecting anyone around after dark.

Eventually a light from the sole camper van in the car park is visible in the distance, and eventually I am there. It takes some time to find the car in the dark, but this is eventually done, and the bike is stowed. A quick check to make sure I haven’t left anything on the ground, and then after a short interlude to defog the car and find the exit, I’m on my way home. It’s about 9:30pm, so I’ve been walking for six hours. That was something I hadn’t banked on!

I guess the key messages are:


Always take a light, even if you don’t expect to use it – I would have struggled to even stay on the roads without my light, and sticking to roads would have added a couple of hours to the walk.
I had ample warm clothes (OK, I had a spare fleece jumper). I’d worn this in the morning, but for the rest of the day I didn’t need it. On the walk back, I was on the edge of needing it, but keeping moving and having my windproof on was good enough. Another hour would have seen me putting this on.
I had some energy food. On the walk from Garrigill to Tyne Head I finished a whole packet of sweets. This gave a much-needed boost of energy, but after that all I had were three gels. These weren’t needed, but reassuring to know they were there.
I had a GPS with OS maps on (Edge 800). As all of the route I’d been on before (albeit some walking), I left the GPS on one of the non-map screens. I’ve seen the battery wear down quickly if the map display is left on. Hence, when I needed the map display, there was still power. This took much of the guesswork out of finding the locations of paths, and picking the right turn at junctions when it was pitch black.
I also had a paper map in the bag, and knew how to use it. I’m extremely glad I didn’t need to do that, but it would have made the last section possible without the GPS, rather than following the longer route on the road.
So my new resolution: never complain about the bit of weight these bits of safety kit take when putting the ruck sack on. Oh yes, and take more tubes!

Strava log: https://www.strava.com/activities/403754000


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Oct 2015)

7.3 miles yesterday, on the Trek Marlin. Needs a smaller big ring, but otherwise quite okay. Some further work is required. 
68F
Winds NE17
relative humidity 44%
30.22 barometer
sunny and quite pleasant


----------



## Stu Smith (1 Oct 2015)

52 mile into the ride and the 4th puncture put paid to my play time,bloody hedge cuttings enough said.....  Had to be rescued with now my favourite future son-in-law..

https://www.strava.com/activities/403423986


----------



## Old jon (2 Oct 2015)

I was going to post a ride a couple of days ago, but really do not want to relive the bad bits . . .
So, a misty morning today. In the mist and chill, down Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane to Marshall Street, on to Water Lane. Cross Victoria Road, along Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road, St Peter's Street, Regent Street, Roseville Road, Roundhay Road and Wetherby Road to Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, and surprising myself, Spofforth. See the picture, Spofforth as the mist starts clearing, from the rise on the North Deighton road at about midday. The first bit of the journey is really to give my ancient legs an extra mile to warm up, from Roseville Road to the Leeds Ring Road is a long occasionally grinding climb for me. Once past that, the route is mostly rural, gently hilly and the traffic is not that irksome. 35.8 miles, loads of pictures taken, enjoy this one.


----------



## cuberider (2 Oct 2015)

My first ride for 3 weeks after that cold virus thats been doing the rounds. Just a quick 12 and a bit miles, but felt good once I had got going. Also got to use my new helmet which had been unused for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2015)

Day off work but busy at home ,sunshining can I find time for a ride ,you bet I can .Out with the bike . Up through Newtown Linford up Sharply hill then left at old John to Woodhouse Eaves through Swithland into Rothley and time for strava segment chasing .Millionaires row reverse 1min 13secs of flat out sprint rewarded with 3rd fastest time  nice segment as its a deadend road so no traffic. Home via Cropston one last segment to chase .Link road climb really attacked it 2min 9sec and 8th of all time 4th this year  Home 12.5 miles in glorious sunshine in near perfect conditions so glad I found time .


----------



## Stu Smith (2 Oct 2015)

No punctures today. Decided to go for a ice cream. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/404771578


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Oct 2015)

23 miles for the first time since I ripped a gash in my instep last week (I was assaulted by a chuffing great bramble bush).
















https://www.strava.com/activities/404807473


----------



## Saluki (2 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/404851827/segments/9707397272

As my gym membership ran out on Wednesday and I'm not paying a month's subs for 4 workouts (she says hopefully), plus the weather forecast was gorgeous, I took the bike to dialysis, parked up and then left for my ride from the Hospital car park. I headed off towards Wymondham out of habit as much as anything and then headed off up a road that I've never been down, knowing full well it was a dead end. It's got a gate across but a path for bikes and pedestrians at the side. Sadly it terminates at the A11 Norwich bound so I retraced my wheel tracks to Hethersett and then rode off to Ketteringham, East Carleton and then decided to go to Mulbarton and along the B1113 for a bit before heading up to Hethel on the Wymondham Road. From there I went off to lovely Wreningham, Silfield and up to near where I used to live. I looked at the time and thought 'oh, I've got ages yet' and headed for Wattlefield and Spooner Row. It was here that my body decided that the choc breakfast shake thing at 0530 had run out of usefullness so I headed towards Wymondham and popped to the Saab dealer to ask if he had a tyre for my car. It was all locked up at 0917. I hope everything is ok there.

From there I carried on up the road, through the Hart's Farm Estate and past Waitrose (heaving so I decided not to wheel the bike to the flapjack area and back again through the tills as I have done in the past). I just headed to the hospital to get the parking ticket get out of the barrier thingy from Hubster who takes it to the ward and puts it in a machine that validates it for free parking.
31.09 miles in 2 hours and 10 mins. Lovely ride that took me over my yearly target by a whole mile.

There are pics but on borrowed broadband as SKY have still not sorted it out. Billed me though.


----------



## Gareth C (2 Oct 2015)

*Going “cross”*

After spending far too much time on my mountain bike, I decided it was time to get some cross bike action in. A circumnavigation of Blencathra and Skidaw in the Lake District seemed to fit the bill – plenty of quiet roads, some mine tracks on the north side, and plenty of beautiful scenery.

Finding the coast-to-coast route in Keswick was the first hurdle of the day, but eventually a narrow gap in a fence was found, and the route was started.









The ride along the railway track was beautiful, but the section along the A66 wasn’t. Once leaving Scales, however, the route gradually made distance from the A66 and became nicer and nicer (though there were a lot of gates).








More gates




Amazing views into the hills from Mosedale




A strange invention, bracken bales




The view south

Once around the Caldbeck fells, the route leaves the tarmac and works its way west along old mine tracks.




Onto the mine tracks




The view east from the mine track




Just before descending off the hillside

One off the hill there is some really remote roads, gently undulating, before back off-road at Green Head.




On the track from Green Head to Longlands

From Longlands there are more undulating narrow and deserted roads, before a wonderful descent through the Park Wood into Bassenthwaite. I was expecting a pub stop here, but it was closed :-( Never mind, cycle on.




Nice wooded road on the way back to Keswick

Eventually the A591 must be joined for a high speed 6km run into Keswick. Bike packed away, and off to the Little Chamonix café for a quick snack.

Strava log: https://www.strava.com/activities/404847030


----------



## Katherine (2 Oct 2015)

Gareth C said:


> *Going “cross”*
> 
> After spending far too much time on my mountain bike, I decided it was time to get some cross bike action in. A circumnavigation of Blencathra and Skidaw in the Lake District seemed to fit the bill – plenty of quiet roads, some mine tracks on the north side, and plenty of beautiful scenery.
> 
> ...


Stunning


----------



## dan_bo (2 Oct 2015)

[Awesome weather...


----------



## nickyboy (2 Oct 2015)

There is a classic loop: Glossop - Snake Pass - Strines Moor - Holme Moss - Glossop. It's 50 miles with 5,000ft of climbing and it's a fair old challenge. I don't like it because the climbs go W-E, then S-N, then E-W so you always get a hard section with a strong headwind.

Except today there was no headwind, no tailwind, in fact no wind at all. For those who know the Peak District this is like rocking horse crap. So I did the classic loop. It must be about 18 months since I last did it. It's all part of a training regime. Next week I'm off to Sicily on a cycling holiday and Mount Etna ain't gonna climb itself so I've been putting the hard miles in. Amazingly it seems to have worked and today felt about as easy as a hilly 50 could feel for me

Sorry no photos. The sun beat down all day but at about 17 degrees it was really perfect for hard cycling. Having said that, I got through 3.5 litres of water. Managed to snag quite a few PBs. Particularly pleased with one of the Strines Moor climbs; it's 0.9km @13% so not ideal for the more hefty cyclist (although I've shifted a few pounds this month). Holme Moss is a struggle at the best of times but 40 miles into the ride it's doubly hard. I was lucky there was a guy a bit ahead of me. I tried to catch him and I was closing on him but ran out of road before the summit. It's an unrelenting 11-12% and that's what saps the will, no respite at all

Managed a 14mph average which is good for me. Not sure if it was the weight loss, the extra training or the perfect weather. Next week will tell me the answer


----------



## Glow worm (2 Oct 2015)

Great ride home tonight after a couple of jars in the pub. Decided on the quiet route home






This is the old Cambridge to Mildenhall rail track.






And a bit further along.

For any locals this is just west of Anglesey Abbey. I think it's a permissive path. At least in 10 or so years no one's told me to get off it so ill just carry on. It's bliss.











Further along near Longmeadow the barley is in the barn and field tilled and sowed again for next years crop. I read somewhere there's fewer than 50 year's harvests left in our knackered old soils hereabouts, I suspect its a recurring theme around the world. I'll be long gone by then so good with that one kids.

14 miles today in lovely 70 degree sunshine.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Oct 2015)

Just a quick loop around the Gransdens this morning. Hedges laden with fruit, charms of goldfinches everywhere and little old me feeling like I'd never been on a bike before!

Might try to rectify this in the afternoon sun on the tandem later....

https://www.strava.com/activities/405194530


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2015)

robjh said:


> I set out at 6.45 this morning and instead of heading north-west to work in Coventry, I headed south-east. Traces of mist hung over the fields still but it was quickly lifting as sunrise approached, and it was a crisp 5°C.
> 
> There was just a red glow on the horizon as I passed Napton-on-the-Hill, then topping a hill at Priors Marston I suddenly rode into blinding golden light, and I continued riding towards the sun down into Buckinghamshire. At Silverstone I passed the huge grounds of the racing circuit, and then did a loop south via Dadford and Chackmore, within a whisker of Buckingham and passing en route the vast landscaped grounds of Stowe House. I met another cyclist near Leckhampstead who was on the way to a group ride starting in Stoney Stratford, so he led me down the best route to get there, and I finished with a couple more miles to Wolverton station where I was in time for my 9.58 train back to Coventry and work. It was a beautiful morning to be out riding in, and was only slightly spoilt at the end by a clunking from the rear wheel that developed on the final stretch, and will give me something to look at this weekend.
> 
> ...


Did you ride over the cattle grids towards the arch? Probably the most vicious bumps you'll come across!!


----------



## robjh (3 Oct 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you ride over the cattle grids towards the arch? Probably the most vicious bumps you'll come across!!


No, I was pushing on to be in time for my train so didn't go up to the arch or through the grounds, just came round on the Dadford-Chackmore road where the picture is taken from.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Oct 2015)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 105553
> [Awesome weather...



Where's that Dan? It feels like I should recognise it


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Oct 2015)

28 odd miles (once corrected for Stravanisimis)


https://www.strava.com/activities/405356551


----------



## Old jon (3 Oct 2015)

Gareth C said:


> *Going “cross”*
> 
> After spending far too much time on my mountain bike, I decided it was time to get some cross bike action in. A circumnavigation of Blencathra and Skidaw in the Lake District seemed to fit the bill – plenty of quiet roads, some mine tracks on the north side, and plenty of beautiful scenery.
> 
> ...



I am only a little jealous. Blencathra is probably my favourite hill in England, for the walking of that is. Brilliant stuff.

My ride today was much tamer. Armley, Viaduct Road via the towpath, Cardigan Road to North Lane to Otley Road, to Otley itself via Pool for the
WHEEEEEEEEEEEE !!! factor of descending Pool Bank. Back via Leeds road. A bit busier than I usually find it. 29.1 miles, weather brightening as the miles mounted. Otley must be one of the few towns around which still has tobacco advertising, albeit for defunct brands . . .


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2015)

First of all,where was the sun.It came out around 14-30 near Keighley.Trouble was i was on the train coming back.The ride just short of 30 miles,was good,the surface got rubbish after Bingley Five Rise Locks.But i got to Skipton at 13-00.Had a break of one hour fifteen mins in Skipton.Decided as the weather was misty to get the train back..All in all a good day out.I feel fantastic and full of energy,wonderful.I don't think i need to do that ride again.I will go on my road bike next time via Bolton Abbey and Embsay.Loved the day out today.


----------



## dan_bo (3 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Where's that Dan? It feels like I should recognise it



Hartshead pike- dropping off in the direction of Manchester.


----------



## Gareth C (3 Oct 2015)

Old jon said:


> I am only a little jealous. Blencathra is probably my favourite hill in England, for the walking of that is. Brilliant stuff.



There were a bunch of guys who held a gate open for me who were heading up Sharp Edge. I wished them luck, as I've never been up there. 

Before I got the cycling bug I used to do a lot of climbing, and Sharp Edge was working it's way up the list for a full winter conditions ascent. Looks like now I ought to get around to selling my climbing gear and investing it in bike stuff...


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Oct 2015)

A slightly shorter weekend ride for me today as I'm at the Arsenal tomorrow & had to fit my usual Sunday elderly Mother visit in this morning.

Heading out just after lunch on a pleasant but slightly chillier day than of late I decided to keep it local & just have a ride around the forest on some regular & some not so regular roads taking in Furzley, Stoney Cross & Linwood before heading down to Bransgore & the half way point, Burley. The return leg was across the even more open parts of the forest via Brockenhurst, where a postal van had found its way into a ditch (I didn't photograph it in case anybody was injured although it didn't look like it) & then onto Beaulieu & Colbury for a 51 mile round trip.

Disappointingly, given that the New Forest is a national park with speed limits between 20 & 40 mph, it is about the worse place locally for bad driving with instances today (not including postman Pat in a ditch) where a 4x4 towing a caravan decided to overtake me on a bend whilst I was doing 20mph on a downhill only to pull over sharply in front but seemingly forget that he had a caravan behind him,  & this was closely followed by a Renault Cleo passing a family on mountain bikes coming from the opposite direction & heading towards me on my side of the road!! 

Thankfully I live to ride another day! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/405405518





The contrasting environments of riding in the New Forest, from tree lined roads as above to miles of openness as below. (not good on windy days!)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2015)

With the beautiful weather of last week extending into the weekend it looked ideal for getting in the October Imperial Century Challenge ride.

Unfortunately, at this time of year light winds always means the possibility of fog, and so it proved when I looked out first thing. I decided to go for it anyway and chose to do one of my "easy" routes going south to Cardington initially, then heading back north through Cressage, Wroxeter, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem and Ellesmere before heading across to Oswestry and south again through Melverley, Westbury, Lea Cross and over to Condover before making for home.

The fog was thick and cold. I had two fleeces on at the start and was very glad of them. Lights were obviously wanted and I also made use of a tip I picked up on here to put a bit of washing up liquid on my glasses to help prevent them fogging up. This works (for a while at least) and was most helpful.

It never ceases to amaze me the people who drive in dense fog without lights on, and today was no exception. Oh, and to all those who think that side lights are fine in fog, here is a tip.... THEY AREN'T - put your headlights on!  (Almost all of the cyclists who loomed out of the gloom were without any lights too.)

Not much to report on the ride really - An audiot tried a MGIF pass on me in Wem only to meet another vehicle nose to nose. (Seriously, how on earth did you think you were going to fit through that gap?) I had a brief chat with another rider in Wem and found the road to Ellesmere unexpectedly closed. Fortunately I was planning a route that skirted round the closed bit anyway so that wasn't a major issue and gave me some very nice quite roads to ride on.

The fog did start to lift and the sun peeked through after Oswestry which lifted the mood but couldn't do much for the legs which felt more than usually fatigued meaning that the last 20 miles or so were a bit of a slog. I made it though, so the October century is in the bag with 103.15 miles at 13.2 mph moving average.





Climbing up Lyth Hill - I suspect there won't be much of a view today.





My usual drink stop at the top of Folly Bank





Cardington looks pretty regardless of the weather.





The ruins of Viroconium are there somewhere





Believe it or not, this lane with grass down the middle is actually the B4394 





Some slightly more recent ruins: Moreton Corbet Castle looks moody in the mist.





Ellesmere for a lunch stop





Much later and I'm crossing over the River Severn into Wales.





Turning into a pleasant afternoon by the time I get to Westbury.





Looking across the fields to Lyth Hill. A wee bit better than when I last saw it.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Oct 2015)

My second ride of the day was with Mrs Dave on the tandem. By the time we got ourselves into gear the sun was just coming out.
We decided to go into town to Aromi for an ice cream, but Jo wanted to know the route first so she knew what was coming. Down Madingley Hill I'd usually stick to the cycle path, but this means a sharp right angle pavement turn at the base of the hill.... I'm not quite sure of the braking capabilities of me and the tandem as yet so we took the road option.

As we were flying down the hill on the road a familiar figure was riding down the cycle path- David, who'd retired from working with me 18 months ago, we flew by "DAAAAAVIIIID!"
He gave us a wave and tried to keep up, but the pavement bend came into play for him!
Into town via the university campus and along Silver Street. Ice cream wise I had stracciatella and Jo had tiramisu, consumed on Kings wall. The town was heaving as its freshers weekend. Worried parents and wet behind the ears teens armed with new kettles. There'll be a few hangovers this coming week. That will be followed by the "I've never cycled before but now I'm a Cambridge student" brigade. More wobbly than me!
Back out of town and along Grange Road, then up Storeys Way where we bumped into David coming the other way! He'd assumed we had gone up the busway, so he had gone to Longstanton looking for us. Last time I'd seen him, back in the summer I had mentioned maybe getting a tandem. He is a total bike addict and was chuffed for us.
Along Huntingdon Road and we had another old lady scalp!
The lights were in our favour for the turn to Girton, the cars were stopped at the crossing and we sailed through, nice!
In Oakington a solo rider came through the lights in front of us.? "DAAAVIIIID!" We yelled. He stopped. "Thought it might be you two" said David who is Jo's boss, so we stopped for another chat with a David.
From Dry Drayton we took the back lanes to Madingley and filled up 2 boxes with blackberries that will make a crumble.
20 miles of fun filled riding. I'm loving this tandem lark!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2015)

Damn it was foggy at 6.45am this morning when I looked out of the bedroom window. Oh well.. let's get on with it. The weather report was for a nice sunny day today. Like a couple of mornings on the commute, I expected the fog to clear quite quickly. So out of the door at 7.30am and straight down the A21 heading for Sevenoaks to meet @Trickedem. I live at the top of a hill so the fog wasn't really that bad, but in the dips it was quite thick. Better switch the lights on. Rear one - check, Front one - not check. Balls.. I had forgotten to attach the light. Never mind. the fog will soon clear. Sevenoaks doesn't take long to get to and the fog seemed to be clearing. I turned up at the meeting place and minutes later Tim turned up. Got lights I said? Nope.. he had forgotten his also. Never mind, I said, the fog will soon clear, you stay in front and I'll cover the rear.
It's a fair old drag up to Sevenoaks Knowle, followed by a very nice, long descent down into Tonbridge. Well usually it's nice except I was having trouble with my cycling glasses continually misting up - no doubt to the fog that was soon to disperse.
A few A-roads leading on to B roads and we were soon into the country. Hitting more pockets of fog which meant more of my glasses misting up. I tried peering over the top of the glasses but there's no point - I'm as blind as a bat. And anyway, the fog was soon to clear as we could see the sun trying to peer through the clouds.
With no wind to talk of and a fair flattish route. We were soon rolling into Rye on the south coast. Well it would be the south coast if you could see it. The fog (that was to soon clear) was doing it's best to hide the sea (and the sky and everything else).
A breakfast for Tim and a dinner for me, was had on Camber Sands beach front..and finally... the fog cleared. We could actually see the sea... well if you had your binoculars with you.





Fueled up, it was time for the return ride. Along the coast to Lydd, made all that much better for the wonderful driving that one get's in these here parts 
Once again, the route was flat, flatter then a flat thing from planet flat. Not surprising seeing as we were traversing the Kent marshes to Appledore. It did mean for a nice and fast ride but both of us started to wish for a hill, any hill, one that goes up, just to change the cadence, work different muscles and get out of the saddle.
The sun was now out and the lovely Kent countryside rolled by and finding ourselves heading through the village of Frittenden it would have been rude not to visit a pub for a swift pint at the lovely named Bell & Jorrocks (Also the village post office).






From Frittenden it was more country lanes, this time a bit more rolling. Through various Kent villages, it didn't take long to get to Plaxtol where we got what we had wished for, some nice and long and some short and steep hills to contend with. At the top of the downs it was a lovely descent back down to Sevenoaks. A cheerio to Tim and I had a further biggish climb up and over the ridge back to home.

So, 119 quick miles for the day, fog assisted..
Octobers qualifying ride for the 100 mile a month challenge done.






Lovely day & lovely riding. The legs are feeling it and the bottle of Spitfire is going down very nicely.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2015)

Just time for a shortish off-road ride this morning. .
The front tyre was looking a bit soft, so I pumped it up before heading out, and it stayed up throughout the loupe so it must have been from lack of use. I'll check it tomorrow just to be sure.
My first stop was at No1 daughters house to drop a food parcel in. The grandkids were there so I played with them for a while before heading off to a local bridleway or two.






I gave up on this stretch of Nene riverbank as I was getting lashed by some particularly virulent nettles!
Once over the old packhorse bridge the path was much better though




. I did want to head through the ford at Whiston to Brayfield but didn't have the time, sadly.. Still, the ride back up Cogenhoe Hill and across the fields to Ecton was quite pleasant anyway.






Half way up the hill are a couple of fairy gates, leading to somewhere magical, I suppose, but I had to be heading home via a more conventional method to get ready for w*rk...
Back home on 11 miles, feeling refreshed and ready for the days labours..

http://www.strava.com/activities/405226310


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2015)

i was up and out and on the pedals before 5.45 am today just in time for all the mist , headed out of the borough on the old A4500 and through Wilby and then left towards the Rugby club 1st climb of the day then a slow descent due to the mist down Hardwater and along till the Grendon turn and carried on up and through Grendon .

Then down toward the lakes and the old Dunkleys site stopped on top of the A45 bridge going to Earls Barton and watched the traffic flowing , and off again up the hill to Earls Barton and the cross roads straight across towards Mears Ashby with a left towards Sywell village .

The village of Sywell was still asleep as i rode through it , decision time at the T junction either left for another 10 miles or right and 4.5 miles and an earlier dive back into bed , guess which way i went ?


----------



## mooseracer (3 Oct 2015)

Gutted today. Currently down in Cornwall and the weather was perfect - clear blue sky and not a breath of wind (which is very unusual here) so had planned a 100+ around North and South coasts including Lands End and The Lizard. Set off and breezed up the climb out of Portreath, past the charmingly named Hells Mouth and on to Gwithian and Hayle. Suddenly I'm wondering why my left foot is pointing out at a strange angle. Inspection showed the (new!) cleat had broken, I'd lost a cleat bolt and the cleat had moved. Didn't have the right tools with me to sort it (idiot) and not wishing to aggravate my hip I had no choice but to gingerly head back to home.

34 lovely miles but given the plans and the scenery - plus the fact there will probably not be weather like that until next spring - it wasn't a great day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/405280284


----------



## Donger (3 Oct 2015)

This ride nearly broke me. My latest round of the Cyclechat Metric Century a Month Challenge, the "Tasty Cheddar" 101km audax. Came across @Arjimlad and his friends at the beginning and rode with them for the first quarter of the ride. He was good enough to take this picture for me at the start in the middle of Bristol:





Sped off down the Pill Path along the left bank of the Avon, (where I had a collision with an excitable Labrador ... fortunately I managed to stop in time, and he just bundled into my front wheel without apparently hurting himself). Then came an up and down bit between Portishead and Clevedon. If it hadn't been foggy, we would have had some nice sea views. The next few miles were a bit Keystone Cops slapstick stuff, with different groups of riders going left, right, straight on or turning around with regularity and all heading off in different directions, only to bump into each other again later on. My mileage notes were way off, and I didn't have a map for back up. I ended upon the Strawberry Line way too early with a small group of equally lost individuals, and arrived at the control point at the icecream parlour in Cheddar having lost half a mile.
Treated myself to a double cone lemon water ice before setting off on the 3.5 mile climb of the Cheddar Gorge:






I actually enjoyed the gorge this time, but I had already been warned that much worse was to follow. So true. Quite apart from being perpetually lost and, at one point climbing all the way up a horrible little hill only to find I'd done it all for nothing as I'd gone the wrong way, the last few miles were truly grim. Just about met my match, and got off and walked a hundred yards or so at one point climbing up to Hinton Blewett. More nasty hills on the way to Dundry and Long Ashton before finally crawling back into Bristol along the Festival Way cycle route. My energy levels were at an all time low, but it is amazing how your spirits can be lifted by your first distant view of Bristol, way down beneath you.... most of the hard work done. When we first set off, there wasn't any point taking photos as it was so foggy. It looked much nicer at the end, once the mist had lifted.




Staggered into the Nova Scotia for a pint of ice cold Orange juice and lemonade at the end, and was surprised to see that many of the people who had helped to redirect me earlier were still coming in in dribs and drabs. I may have been taken to my limit, but at least I was far from the back of the field.




Hung around for a moment watching the little yellow ferries shuttling about in the harbour:




Then crawled back to the car, which I had parked half a mile away along the river bank, and made my way home to Gloucester... where I was almost unable to get back out of the car, I was aching so much. And all for another one of these.... Still in the Challenge. That's 10 down and 2 to go. I'm off to bed. Cheers, _Donger_


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2015)

I ran my usual ride of 7.3, only in reverse, due to winds. Still checking out the Trek 7200. Very autumnal weather today, and vistas are once again opening up as the corn is harvested. The corn that remains standing sighs in the wind like a lovelorn teenager.
58F
Winds NE 23 G30
relative humidity 58%
30.10 barometer
overcast


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Gutted today. Currently down in Cornwall and the weather was perfect - clear blue sky and not a breath of wind (which is very unusual here) so had planned a 100+ around North and South coasts including Lands End and The Lizard. Set off and breezed up the climb out of Portreath, past the charmingly named Hells Mouth and on to Gwithian and Hayle. Suddenly I'm wondering why my left foot is pointing out at a strange angle. Inspection showed the (new!) cleat had broken, I'd lost a cleat bolt and the cleat had moved. Didn't have the right tools with me to sort it (idiot) and not wishing to aggravate my hip I had no choice but to gingerly head back to home.
> 
> 34 lovely miles but given the plans and the scenery - plus the fact there will probably not be weather like that until next spring - it wasn't a great day.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/405280284


A like for the report. Shame about the cleat.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2015)

I thought I'd throw in my "it was foggy" picture on my Medway Bridges ride












Ensfield Bridge



__ Dogtrousers
__ 4 Oct 2015





Foggy glasses aside, I rather liked what the mist did to the landscape.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2015)

mooseracer said:


> Gutted today. Currently down in Cornwall and the weather was perfect - clear blue sky and not a breath of wind (which is very unusual here) so had planned a 100+ around North and South coasts including Lands End and The Lizard. Set off and breezed up the climb out of Portreath, past the charmingly named Hells Mouth and on to Gwithian and Hayle. Suddenly I'm wondering why my left foot is pointing out at a strange angle. Inspection showed the (new!) cleat had broken, I'd lost a cleat bolt and the cleat had moved. Didn't have the right tools with me to sort it (idiot) and not wishing to aggravate my hip I had no choice but to gingerly head back to home.
> 
> 34 lovely miles but given the plans and the scenery - plus the fact there will probably not be weather like that until next spring - it wasn't a great day.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/405280284


I did that climb out of Portreath this summer its hard .Kudos on attempting a 100 on those roads and HILLS . I had just done coast to coast and rode to the cafe at Godreivy the ride along the cliff tops is stunning .Shame the ride had to be cut short it would have been epic . The elevation chart on strava makes interesting viewing


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought I'd throw in my "it was foggy" picture on my Medway Bridges ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. Have you a route I can see?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Sounds interesting. Have you a route I can see?


Here it is Medway Bridges with pics of all the bridges.
I didn't cross the big bridge in Rochester, and maybe one or two minor ones upstream, but apart from that I think I did them all.
One day I intend to start in Rochester, ride out to the Isle of Grain and then turn round and head to Turner's Hill, thus covering the entire length of the Medway.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here it is Medway Bridges with pics of all the bridges.
> I didn't cross the big bridge in Rochester, and maybe one or two minor ones upstream, but apart from that I think I did them all.
> One day I intend to start in Rochester, ride out to the Isle of Grain and then turn round and head to Turner's Hill, thus covering the entire length of the Medway.


A very nice route that. Missed new Aylesford bridge too... We went through Yalding yesterday also.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Oct 2015)

Today is the first Sunday in a while where I couldn't find the will to drag my sorry arse out of bed and plonk it on the bike. I fear I may have Octoberitis (aka lazyitis) and will instead enjoy a Sunday ride vicariously whilst watching the pros in Lombardy.

Hope you all enjoy your rides today!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2015)

Another early start and an enjoyable 26 miles around the local villages and lanes. 

It's a great time to go riding as roads are quiet


----------



## hedder2212 (4 Oct 2015)

Nice, Slow relaxed ride into town to discover they are digging up part of town so they can start electrifying the train line that runs underneath. 
Nice and quiet though, this is why i prefer to go do what shopping i have to do, on a Sunday.


----------



## gbb (4 Oct 2015)

22 glorious late summer miles...Pboro toward Oundle, down Bullock Road toward Gidding, across the A1, onto Holme, Yaxley and home.
Quite a few group rides out there today. 
No stress, nice and steady pace, just under 15 average...excellent. Home just in time for Sunday lunch...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Oct 2015)

Our lass not feeling up to it today so no normal Sunday morning pootle . Gave me the chance to go out on my own for a couple of hours 

Weather absolutely perfect and masses of people out on their bikes, 45 miles in the sun.

https://www.strava.com/activities/406112389


----------



## Basil.B (4 Oct 2015)

Perfect autumn day, did a 46 miler on my singlespeed.
Watched a Red Kite hovering nearby as I munched on my malt loaf while I had a breather.


----------



## Stu Smith (4 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/405918449

Today's little effort.. Feel as if I should write more other than it was enjoyable but uneventful but hey...


----------



## jayonabike (4 Oct 2015)

Guess who's back, back again
Jay is back, tell a friend
Guess who's back,
guess who's back,
guess who's back,
guess who's back,
guess who's back,
Guess who's back...... Nah, nah na

1st 100+km ride since having 6 months or so off the bike. One of my favourite routes out towards Thame with Tom, James and John. 75 miles at a not to shabby average speed of 16.6 mph. A lovely autumn day, really enjoyed being on the bike. No coffee stop, just a quick stop at a garage to re stock the drinks bottles. Legs are feeling it now though!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Oct 2015)

Tough ride (for me) today - picked a hilly route on purpose.

24.37 miles / 12.79mph av'/ 2454' total ascent (101'/mile).

Pleased with this as it is rare for me to break the 100'/mile ascent barrier and double pleased as there was a really hard bit about 200m long that ranged from 21.1% to 29.0% gradient. I puffed a bit on this section.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2015)

jayonabike said:


> Guess who's back, back again
> Jay is back, tell a friend
> Guess who's back,



Awesome stuff mate.
See you soon for a ride up your neck of the woods.


----------



## Katherine (4 Oct 2015)

My furthest ride so far! (by 3) 55 miles total. I joined a ride posted on Facebook that had a pick up point in Stretford, around the Cheshire countryside with a cake stop at Tatton Park. Beautiful day, though a misty start.


----------



## jayonabike (4 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Awesome stuff mate.
> See you soon for a ride up your neck of the woods.


Cheers mate, looking forward to it


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Oct 2015)

Apologies - work has been getting in the way of important stuff again  so I've got 3 rides to report...

Weds - final ride of September was just a quick spin after work / before tea. Familair route, no record broken but good to blow the stress of the day away on the bike.
*8.9 miles in 34m53s at an average of 15.3mph*. Put me just over 245 miles for the month, which I'll take given all the upheaval at the start of the month...the dog seems to be making a good recovery which is more important than my miles.

Friday - a long overdue day off work and my first ride of October. Despite being a 'day off', we had stuff to do, so it was a late afternoon ride out through Thorner to Bramham, then back via Aberford on NCN R66. More issues with the sodding mudguards, including having to repeatedly tighten the securing caps and then one of the rear stays detaching itself and wedging between the mudguard and rear tyre when I was descending the hill on Cattle Lane at around 30mph. It had burred off most of the plastic cap by the time I'd stopped and was blooming hot!
Anyhow, *18.85 miles in 1h15m at an average of 15.0mph*








No cycling at all yesterday as I had to go to Birmingham (don't ask...), so I was determined to get out today and do a variation on a favourite route, aiming for another metric half century. Given the promise of nice weather I decided to wear bib shorts rather than tights, which at least encouraged me to push on until the sun actually came out...

Out to Thorner, then Milner lane and instead of continuing to Bramham, I took a road I haven't ridden before out to Collingham, which was very pleasant.
Not so pleasant was the scoot along a very busy A58, then up the hill on the A659 to Wattle Syke roundabout - but if you don't try these routes you'll never know will you? Google suggests you can cut through some residential streets just before the A58 but I didn't see a turn so ended up on the main road.
Stopped at Wattle Syke for a drink and photo and to tighten the mudguard stays again




Then on down the cycle way into Wetherby, right over the river and right again for the run out to Walton, before another right down into Thorp Arch and across the river to Boston Spa. Left towards Tadcaster, but then cut back to Clifford via Bar Lane and on to Bramham.
Up the Col de Town Hill, where I met a couple of female cyclists at the top heading down, who congratulated me on my climb , then out on Toulston Lane.
Stopped for a bite to eat and another photo - and another mudguard fettle.




Whilst paused, I was passed by a peleton from a York club - black kit / pale blue stripe (all very friendly), a solo rider on a Cervelo with TT bars (totally focussed / ignored me) and then a couple more cyclists who said hello.and finally a horse & rider. Like the blooming M1 it was. 
Pushing on, down garnet Lane, over the A64 and into Stutton on the now obligatory dash down Fanny Lane, before the single track out to the A162.
Up the hill towards Towton, where a Sainsburys arctic driver got FAR TOO CLOSE, then out past the battlefield site (there is a ploughing contest near there on Sunday 1st November if you're out that way) and down into the always picturesque Saxton and out on Coldhill Lane where I stopped for a drink / breather / faff with mudguards and a photo.




Then out to the main road, up past Lotherton Hall and the descent into Aberford, where I was passed by a stealth rider (all in black on a matt black bike, didn't even hear him 'til he passed...).
Out on Cattle Lane, descending down the hill to Cock Beck and the blooming mudguard stay detached itself again. Fortunately this time it lodged on the outside of the mudguard, but I still had to stop to sort it. It was very close to getting taken off and dumped in the hedge at this point...
Anyhow, fettled again, I cycled up the hill to Barwick, through Scholes and on to home.
*34.25 miles in 2hr 17m at an average of 14.9mph* (which I'm sure would have been quicker without the repeated repair stops) and 1541ft climbed.
So that's 55.12km, which achieved the metric half century I'd been aiming for - not a bad mornings work.





PS - I've also ordered some replacement mudguards (with good customer reviews) and these cheap (recommended by the shop) ones are going back...or in the bin


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Oct 2015)

After a pleasant lunch with the cutest 9 week old little girl in the world and her parents I managed to get out at 3pm. I thought I'd head in a different direction, so I went down Madingley Hill like I do every day

I turned at Coton and went through Grantchester, full with cars parked up, their occupants lunching or strolling. On toward Great Shelford and through the village, a car towing an airstream caravan went by.
Down toward Newton where the soil is pale and chalky





On from there I reached Haslingfield, but I resisted the lure of the hill, instead I treated myself to the road from Harlton to the A603, a contender for the worst road surface in Cambs!

Coming into Comberton I just had to stop and take a picture of the church, it looked really beautiful in the sunshine





Then on to home. 24.5 sunny miles. How many more of them will 2015 deliver?

https://www.strava.com/activities/406239235


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2015)

Today's ride was mates Andy first ride since last weeks cramp issues which has shuck his confidence a relaxed ride was planned .Out to meeting point in Rothley from Anstey via Cropston . Met up with Andy and we set off on our St Bernard's Abbey loop .Swithland round the back of Bradgate Park to Beacon crossroads then out on Charley Rd to Oaks in Charnwood were I attacked the climb and flew past a tandem on the climb nice strava pr .while waiting for Andy at the top a quick chat with the couple on the tandem .Out to Belton and Shepshed and back down Charley Rd into Cropston and Rothley were we normally part company but I could tell Andy wasn't completely right so I said ride home with him. He has drank 2 full bottles on a 2 hour ride and I gone through half a bottle advised him he needs to go to docs as something not right .Through Mountsorrel into Sileby were we got caught in traffic lots of stopping and Andy got cramp again . Rested for 5 mins and we rode the last bit to his house 34 miles done for Andy .With the weather being so nice I decided to stay out a bit longer .Cossington , Rothley ,Cropston and Anstey 44 miles done so turn away from home to Groby into Newtown Linford now determined to do 50 miles was short so turn right a quick loop round the village and then home 50.2 miles done at 14.5 mph in absolutely weather sunny and very little wind .


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Today is the first Sunday in a while where I couldn't find the will to drag my sorry arse out of bed and plonk it on the bike. I fear I may have Octoberitis (aka lazyitis) and will instead enjoy a Sunday ride vicariously whilst watching the pros in Lombardy.
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your rides today!



Similar problem here, month end weeks at work are usually very busy, but this one has been Totally Bonkers Busy, I didn't get out Friday till quarter past seven, that combined with my Sons Wedding yesterday meant I was still tired when I woke up this morning and I couldn't drag myself out on the bike, something I've been cursing at all day, the weather has been glorious here, the only good side has been the number of things I've been able to catch up with today.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/406247543

Nice 56 miler into the Forest, with a KOM to boot.


----------



## Old jon (4 Oct 2015)

An unexpected ride today, the weather was brilliant and Barbs told me to go play with the new toy. I bought a Go Pro camera yesterday. Loads of fun. Anyway, usual three sides of a square to start with, out to the Oakwood clock. Past Canal gardens, on to Shadwell, Scarcroft, East Keswick, Linton. Had a break there, noticed the town hall has eroded a lot. Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and Red Hall Lane to the A58, down the hill and home. 32.5 miles, and it seems to be getting easier.


----------



## Gareth C (4 Oct 2015)

*Swaledale Lead Mines*

Final bike ride of a crazy week of biking, and my legs hurt before we start. Destination Swaledale for a trip (or push) up Fremington Edge, then over to Great Pinseat and back via the Old Gang Mines and along the River Swale.

Graham was back (last time we’d ridden was when I had my big accident on this same route), and Adam and Craig from work (Craig riding an impressive Fatty to ride on).

Fremington Edge was a long push, and when I got to the top (last) they guys were chatting with one of the gamekeepers, as there was a shoot on.




_Reeth, with the mist starting to clear, from Fremington Edge_




_Still some way to go to the top_




_Adam plays on the Fatty_

We had to wait until they’d finished, so Adam had a play on the Fatty, and I took the time to fine tune my gears: the previous day I’d found my derailleur was slowly unscrewing itself from all the hammer it had taken, so had tightened it up with some blue-lock on, but neglected to adjust cable tension. The limit screw also needed a tweak, as I’d dumped the chain off the back of the cassette on the way up. Mobile repair shop complete and shooting over, we push on to Hurst, with thanks from the toffs for waiting for their shoot to complete.




_Burning heather on the moors_

Another moor climb and then the amazing descent to Langthwaite. First stopping to check out our first descent of the ‘Ard Rock, which looks unfeasibly difficult. Down through the lead mine is amazing, with high limestone cliffs on the left, a high drop on the right, and a slender single track threading the gap between. We run out of mine, and embark on the fast grassy gully down to the stream splash, then spin along through the woods to Langthwaite, and a pub stop!

Next up is a short, but hard, bit of road work to gain the bridleway over Cringley Hill, where we meet a massive bunch of ramblers at the junction with the road. They’re trying to charge us for holding the gate open, but we get away without paying! A quick descent leads us to the site of my April accident; this time I take it slowly, but it’s still slippery. Adam has a little slip, but makes it through OK. Craig on the fatty has no issues whatsoever.













We’re then climbing off-road to Great Pinseat. It’s a long drag, but when we get there I break out the haribos. This area is like the moon, just bare rock and spoil heaps from the lead mining. We ride around (and over) spoil heaps, then start the descent to the Old Gang mines. The whole descent, but especially the first quarter are immense fun, with a wide choice of lines to take, which for Adam includes into the heather.




_Craig leaving Great Pinseat_




_Spoil heaps on Great Pinseat_

At the end of the descent, there’s a short steep road climb, followed by a massively steep descent into Feetham. Despite this being 100% on tarmac, it rates up there with the rest just because of the steepness. As we stop at the give way sign, all you can smell is burning brake pads from four mountain bikes!




_Old Gang Smelting Mill_




_Approaching Old Gang_




_Racing sheep_

We make our way west, and over the bridge towards Crackpot, but turn off towards Low Row to gain the byway along the Swale. This is followed all the way to Grinton, and throws in everything from loose rocky ground, rocky/rooty singletrack to grassy traverses high above the river. Absolutely beautiful, and despite being mostly flat, we blast along it, so even this is tiring. There’s a collection of nettle stings obtained as a consequence of this low level route, but all is forgiven as we approach the Dales Bike Centre. A big rest is taken here, with drinks and bacon sarnies a just reward for a hard day out. At last we get back on the bikes and make the last kilometer up to the cars in Reeth.



Glad the week of biking is over: it’s been great, but not sure I could last another day!





Strava log: https://www.strava.com/activities/405498274


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2015)

In an attempt to make my short rides more interesting, this morning I added a small diversion onto a regular route, reckoning it would be a 10 mile ride, ad I'd be back in time for SWMBO to go off to her keep fit class. When the Garmin said I'd done 9 miles I knew I'd gone wrong, since I was still 3 miles from home..
Nevermind, a very nice 12 miles on the RT-58, and back home by 0900 so beat all the club runs.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Oct 2015)

A shortish ride today, round Southill, Broom and Old Warden. Stopped for a bit to watch the Vulcan doing one of its last displays ever. Sniffle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> A shortish ride today, round Southill, Broom and Old Warden. Stopped for a bit to watch the Vulcan doing one of its last displays ever. Sniffle.


Not one of...... *The *last I believe.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Oct 2015)

No photos, I was too busy watching it. There's plenty of videos on YT or at least there soon will be. I'd sooner have the experience than the photos.
And that was actually the last? Feck. Glad I went then!


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Oct 2015)

No, the Dynatech Ti single speed. I have been riding the Brommie a lot lately though.


----------



## mooseracer (4 Oct 2015)

A bodge of the cleat and off I went this morning in very different, and more typical, Cornish weather - cloud and a strong wind.

I convinced myself it was the relentless up and down that was making it hard work and not last night's "rugby watching refreshments". 38 miles and blooming heck it was hard work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/406046340

Quite glad to now be back in the Cotswolds - aka the flatlands. Cornwall and I have unfinished business the next time the weather is good and there's a room free at my parents.


----------



## mooseracer (4 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> I did that climb out of Portreath this summer its hard .Kudos on attempting a 100 on those roads and HILLS . I had just done coast to coast and rode to the cafe at Godreivy the ride along the cliff tops is stunning .Shame the ride had to be cut short it would have been epic . The elevation chart on strava makes interesting viewing




Today's profile is worse!


----------



## gavgav (4 Oct 2015)

A milestone ride for me today, with my 1st imperial half century in 2015, my longest solo non-event ride and 2nd longest ride ever . Also had about 20 miles of brand new territory and is up there with the best rides I've ever done.

I had a lie in, due to the forecast fog and when I got up at 10am I pulled the curtains back, expecting to still see the fog trying to clear, but it was in fact glorious sunny blue skies 

Donned the shorts and a jacket, which turned out to be perfect attire on a warm October day that only felt cool on downhill sections in the shade.

Took the cycle paths to Shelton and then joined the busy B road to Montford Bridge, where I had my only close pass of the day from a roller skate masquerading as a Mercedes. Happy with that considering I had some busy roads to contend with later in the ride.

I followed NCN route 81 to Shrawardine and Pentre, before continuing along lanes to Kinnerley.

Lovely day for a ride






At 16 miles into the ride I joined new roads and headed up to Knockin, pausing for a photo of the cricket ground where I scored my highest ever league score back in 2002 (48 runs....I'm a bowler!!)




I then turned out onto busier roads for a short section, before getting back onto lanes again to Woolston. I paused for lunch shortly after and had a friendly chat with some walkers who remarked on the fabulous weather. 

Lunch stop looking towards Wales





Next was West Felton and then Grimpo and Rednal, where i joined some fabulous wide smooth and almost traffic free roads, meaning I could press on a good rate and keep the average speed up to a respectable level. This was my favourite section of the whole ride.

I continued through Hordley and Tetchill, before finding a few hills to climb over towards Lee and then Whitemere, where there were lots of boats out on the Mere.





I crossed the busy A528 with no problem and headed towards Colemere, before a right turn and some more climbing up to English Frankton. From there I descended to Loppington and a quick left and right onto the Noneley road.

Loppington Church





I took a left at Noneley and headed towards a place called Tilley, pausing for another food stop, whilst watching some light aircraft flying from the nearby airfield.

When I arrived in Wem I was back onto roads that I knew, but hadn't used in this direction. I wasn't particularly looking forward to this section, as it involves busy main roads to Shawbury, with a horrid crossing of the A49 to contend with as well. However the traffic gave me loads of room and the A49 cross roads was trouble free. The only downside was that I was cycling into the strengthening Easterly breeze, which made it hard going.

I arrived in Shawbury and crossed the A53 towards Bings Heath, where I could feel my energy levels depleting, so I stopped for some Fizzy Cola Bottles that I'd popped in the bag at the last minute 

An audience watching me consume sweets





It was hard going up Ebury Hill and then East Haugmond, before the descent to Upton Magna and Uffington, where I joined the old canal path, which was way too busy with walkers and dogs for my liking, so I diverted up Sundorne Road and then down the cycle paths to Reabrook.

There was then a short section through Sutton Farm, arriving back home tired and saddle sore but having throughly enjoyed a fabulous ride in glorious sunshine.

57.8 miles at 12.0mph avg, which I was chuffed with over that distance.


----------



## derrick (4 Oct 2015)

Had a day off the road bike and ventured over to Epping forest with my two Daughters three Grandchildren and my better half. Was the first time the two elder grandaughters have ridden there own bikes in the forest we covered 10 miles including a stop at The Royal Forest Hotel for some light refreshment, A beer for me, then a gentle ride back to my daughters for an ice cream, Lovely afternoon out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> A milestone ride for me today, with my 1st imperial half century in 2015, my longest solo non-event ride and 2nd longest ride ever . Also had about 20 miles of brand new territory and is up there with the best rides I've ever done.
> 
> I had a lie in, due to the forecast fog and when I got up at 10am I pulled the curtains back, expecting to still see the fog trying to clear, but it was in fact glorious sunny blue skies
> 
> ...


----------



## Diggs (4 Oct 2015)

OK so not many miles in this weekend as yesterday was the Diglets first Go Ride at the Olympic track in Hadleigh. Now it's open it looks a fantastic venue
They enjoyed the pumptrack more than the mountain biking but, hey, little steps ,little steps....





Fortunately the sun was still shining today so I took off for a bit of a local bridleway loop post mini rugby whilst Mrs D was pottering in the garden.
The really muddy bits I encountered last time I did this route had been resurfaced but little did I realise how energy sapping deep loose chippings on a steady incline would be...


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2015)

mooseracer said:


> A bodge of the cleat and off I went this morning in very different, and more typical, Cornish weather - cloud and a strong wind.
> 
> I convinced myself it was the relentless up and down that was making it hard work and not last night's "rugby watching refreshments". 38 miles and blooming heck it was hard work.
> 
> ...


I think we both can confirm Cornwall is officially hilly


----------



## Mike_P (4 Oct 2015)

First time out on the bike for a week today so made up for last Sundays flat Vale of York ride with some nice downhills including a new one for me, Dacre down to Darley Mill




and obviously followed by a climb (yet again starting round a bend) to Darley itself







Headed east to Ripley and NCN67 on which the dedicated cycleway section was full of slow cyclists (young and old) bar the guy I followed, three horses and various dogs including a West Highland Terrier whose direction of travel was thankfully slower than its legs could move at




Now after last Sundays problems with my Garmin I should have learnt my lesson and used the mobile for Strava but I did not. The Garmin went way off route yet again, despite having previously tracked perfectly along the road in question. More annoying was that Strava failed to pick up any sections of note and oddly the ride comes out as 23.5 miles on Strava and 22.4miles on Garmin Connect - both agree on 1473ft climbed. Plotting the ride on Strava gives 22.9 miles but 2400ft climbed!


----------



## Spartak (5 Oct 2015)

Yesterday I rode the Hell of the West MTB Endurance event from the Barbican in Plymouth up onto Dartmoor.






Great event with some challenging sections including trying to ride thru a bog on the top of Dartmoor !

Check out my 54.4 km Ride on Strava: http://www.strava.com/activities/406014261


----------



## Eribiste (5 Oct 2015)

This Sunday's (041015) ride was the 75 mile route on the Aviva Tourride from Worcester. I thought it really well organised, with a closed road for the start, nice welcome home at the finish, and near faultless signage on the route. On top of all that, a really nice day weatherwise too!
One or two interesting hills where I had to pedal quite a lot, but the bike did what was expected of it and got up without needing to stop!

https://www.strava.com/activities/406362476


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Oct 2015)

Quick note on a couple of rides to report;

First a sunny(but chilly at first)club run with a nice group and good pace;

https://www.strava.com/activities/405345195

And more importantly the other halfs proper first ride on her new Avail 3;a nice easy(for me) 60km ride to and back from Denver sluice.She was flagging a bit at the end but kept going nicely(despite me nagging her to stop free-wheeling),think she did really well and a bit more 'pace' to come I reckon.
Also all done on flat pedals and trainers so I reckon she'll do even better once she gets some proper shoes and pedals sorted;one step at a time though.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2015)

Yesterdays ride as usual.

I needed to get out on the bike to clear my head and stretch my legs a bit. With no particular route in mind, I headed along the Washlands cycle path and through the town via the riverbank cycleways to the banks of the Grand Union Canal on my CX. 
As I rode through Pineham towards a bridleway I use occasionally, I saw a riding mate heading out in his truck to a Sainsburys supermarket somewhere or another. A quick toot and a wave, plus a text an hour later confirmed our seeing each other. I think he was jealous 

Once through Duston I popped in to Harleston Firs to try out a few of the trails there. As it was a sunny Sunday, there were loads of people enjoying the place, so headed for the far end, where it was a bit quieter, and played around for a short while.
Leaving the Firs via the golf club bridleway, I decided to drop into Pitsford for an ice cream.






The res was really busy as well, with loads of folk riding, walking, jogging, fishing and sailing around the place..






There's plenty of trout for the fly fishermen there, though I didn't see anyone getting pulled into the water from their boats today!

After dodging all the weekend visitors, I couldn't decide which way to ride, and ended up in Moulton Village and then Sywell Aerodrome.












They had loads of old American Cars on display in the car park, plus a lass in period clothes being photographed by all and sundry, including me.

Back home from there with a few lefts and rights down the lanes on 44 miles, yet again wishing I'd have worn shorts!

https://www.strava.com/activities/406114477


----------



## Cush (5 Oct 2015)

Sundays ride was a regular try out route. Backroad from Aglionby to Warwick Bridge, round to Newby and Linstock to Carlisle Castle and back home via the A69. 15.67 (by Garmin 200) I've often used this route to try kit out before taking it on a major ride. This time, it was the Tannus rear tyre and Paramo Reversible fleece smock that I bought years ago for walking. The jury is still out on the tyre and will be until I fit a new saddle (after 3 years the top of the present one is breaking up). The smock worked well; the front chest pocket is great for odds and ends. Tried to find one like it on the Paramo website but they don't seem to be making them now and the other Paramour stuff was way beyond my present budget.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Oct 2015)

Forecast today was for rain about 11am,so headed out just before 9 so beat it. Took the Trek 'winter' bike since it rained overnight, so mudguards were nice to have. Couple of miles in the misty rain turned to proper, you're getting soaked rain Not to worry, my £20 B'Twin raincoat works a treat, and legs are waterproof, so continued onwards through Staines to the Laleham borders, before heading back via Dad's for a cuppa.
10.2 miles, really need to get some better brake blocks as the stock 105's are next to useless in the wet. Debating KolStop Salmons vs Swisstop greens ATM..


----------



## Surlydave (5 Oct 2015)

Great ride yesterday, 50+ miles around Suffolk with 1000 or so others taking part in 3rd Suffolk swarm. Plenty of pics on Facebook for anyone that's interested.


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Oct 2015)

After a really lovely (not) head cold kept me off the bike for a bit, we were off to Centerparcs for a weekend break. Little nephew is growing rapidly and now fits his bike properly, and has nearly outgrown his second helmet. That's an easy one for Uncle Mike to sort for Xmas 

Weather looked good, so I popped some Conti Travel Contacts on the MTB (I've had them many years and they've done virtually no mileage on my sisters BSO) which were much better to ride down there with than the knobblies. 31 miles from Carlisle to outside of Penrith, with the appropriately named Col de Centerparcs to climb right at the end. It's a proper unrelenting drag of variable steepness for a bit less than a mile. PB up it.. Yeah! 

I can see another trip to an MTB centre is also in order after Nephews rapidly improving off-road confidence.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unYw8IX0f9w


https://www.strava.com/activities/406806287


----------



## Postmanhat (5 Oct 2015)

Intended to go to the Monsal Head Hill Climb yesterday, but slept later than anticipated, and decided to change route at Alport heights. Coming from Derby, this is the first 1000 footer you encounter and is supposed to be the first peak of the Peak District.

Familiar roads to Rainslow Scrins, just above Elton. Thought I could just about make out the new target, Curbar Edge, through the mist












Rainslow Scrins



__ Postmanhat
__ 5 Oct 2015






In keeping with the weather, was a little hazy on how to get there. Through Chatsworth, Baslow and then hopefully followed a sign to Calver. It's also known as Curbar Gap, and when this appeared on my right, was sure I was in the right place.












Curbar Edge



__ Postmanhat
__ 5 Oct 2015






What a climb! Straight in as my new favourite. Never lets up, but doesn't get vicious. Fantastic views from the top. Think that might be Eyam nestling in the far hillside?












Curbar Edge view



__ Postmanhat
__ 5 Oct 2015






The absence of wind meant that the next 10 miles across the moor weren't the usual ball ache. Lovely descent into Matlock, where I realised was about to encounter Matlock Bath on a sunny Sunday. For those who don't know it, this is a seaside town in the middle of England, which gets swamped by bikers on the weekend. Usually a mile-long traffic jam by this time, think the good weather had everyone ordering an extra pint, so sped gratefully through. Final combined Cromford/Bolehill climb had my legs telling me to stop mucking about and go home. 68 miles/5500 ft.

Looks like the good weather is returning later this week, coinciding with my first un-chorefilled spell off work this year. Can't wait


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Oct 2015)

Not a recent ride but just a couple of gratuitous pics from L'Etape London.

Don't usually bother with the official pics but liked these two;

Suffer face







And a nice one with the velodrome;


----------



## dan_bo (6 Oct 2015)

That there's a Heron.


----------



## Spartak (6 Oct 2015)

Spartak said:


> Yesterday I rode the Hell of the West MTB Endurance event from the Barbican in Plymouth up onto Dartmoor.
> 
> View attachment 105820
> 
> ...



The elevation chart from Sundays ride !!


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Oct 2015)

Had a few errands to run this morning, so readied the MTB shopper. Just before I left it started raining really quite hard, so I opted to wait until it eased off a bit, then headed out in shorts and waterproof jacket. All well and good until about a mile from home when the heavens opened and once again my lower half got soaked. Bread and milk stayed dry though. 2nd day on the trot I've gotten soaked.
My 195th ride of the year, and 60th consecutive day of cycling.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Oct 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> Had a few errands to run this morning, so readied the MTB shopper. Just before I left it started raining really quite hard, so I opted to wait until it eased off a bit, then headed out in shorts and waterproof jacket. All well and good until about a mile from home when the heavens opened and once again my lower half got soaked. Bread and milk stayed dry though. 2nd day on the trot I've gotten soaked.
> My 195th ride of the year, and 60th consecutive day of cycling.


Good effort 60 days in a row  with all your health issues that amazing alright you cut back on the milage but little and often seems to be working keep on riding


----------



## Old jon (6 Oct 2015)

A more or less standard ride for me today, canal towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road, North Lane, Otley Road, cross the river at Otley and on to Askwith via Weston. The weather was kind, sunny even, traffic relatively light. The new toy (Hero 4) caught a Chinese takeaway on North Lane called Sakura. Barbs and I play a version of a tune with that name, which is supposed to be Japanese for 'cherry blooms' according to both the scores we have. Anyway, back to the bike. Return journey very similar to the way out, a distance of 34.6 miles in all.


----------



## Saluki (6 Oct 2015)

Just a quick 10 miler tonight. Well a slow one in fact.
We rode off to the end of the prom, up the 48 steps that I was told is called Jacob's Ladder and then along towards the ferry.mwe didn't go down as it's shut until Saturday so went inland and tried to follow a cycle way clearly marked on the map, only to find a locked gate with 'private, keep out' all over it. We took a different route and found a similar sign.nthen we had a visit from the fairy.
While sorting that out, we saw a lady who says we can go along those tracks and that the farmer is a shouty sort but if you are polite and point out that the path is marked on the map, he backs down.
We rode home along the back streets in the dusk. Some numpty in a Honda went the wrong side of the traffic island in his haste to pass us. He then got stuck at a red light and we passed him to stop in the bike box 
11.8mph average and a pleasant time.
No strata as I haven't connected my gram in up to the interweb.


----------



## galaxy (7 Oct 2015)

Got home the weather was pants. So it was half hour on the Turbo Trainer listening to 80's music.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2015)

I haven't posted for a while because I haven't been out for a while what with one thing and another including my depression getting the better of me for a while.
But we are on holiday now, and having recovered from travelling up here (which took a lot out of me), we finally got around to trying to cycle around the loch.... in the past it was an afternoon jaunt, taking under 2 hours, now it is an expedition that took over 3 1/2 hours total time, though ride time was under 3 hours for the 23 miles!

The morning hadn't looked that promising, in fact it looked down right like nothing was going to happen, but by the afternoon and just before setting out we had this...





A typical Scottish scene really. So we set out in full waterproofs and it promptly threw it down really heavily and we were left wondering how much of the ride was going to be in full waterproofs. Going down the track however, it stopped, as it so typical of the weather here and we were promptly rewarded with this - it never fails to amaze me how you can have both the above and the below pictures at the same time, just looking in opposite directions!






Sadly, the camera could not capture all of the light and if I make the brightness of the picture any greater, I loose the detail and highlights in the cloud.

Going around the loch was uneventful. It was quiet enough to cycle side by side most of the time and it was a case of spot the differences from the last time we were here. One of them was a bull dog that has changed colour and we were sad to find out that a friend had died in the last few months, but has now been replaced with another rescue bull dog called Blue. Blue however, is not that sure of strangers right now, so we have 2 weeks to make friends with him. We had a chat with his owner and failed to get him to overcome his fear of strange people and things... one to work on and we have her permission. We had known her other bull dog for many a year and used to have great fun trying to out cycle him as he play chased us across the fields back to his home. He would actually come out and say hello to us and then run back each time and his owners always knew when it was us and he always knew it was a game. Anyhow, I don't know what type of bulldog, but both of them were the same, lovely and tall and slender. Never pudgy or overweight...

One from there and well not much has changed, so I won't bore you with any of the little differences. 

We stopped twice, at the hour mark each time. It's my first ride in a month and 23 miles on a heavy trike is probably pushing it a touch () so I needed to be careful and pace myself carefully which I am glad to say I succeeded in doing. I ditched my waterproof trousers very early on, and other than a few spots at the other end of the Loch (it gets known as that because it is usually the end that has disappeared yet again (as it is currently).... But one thing the weather did mean was beautiful light and highlights... storm fronts are excellent for that!

One the way back I was able to get these 2 pictures...











And then it was back to the holiday home and as the sun was setting (which was roughly as we got back) we were presented with this...





(taken on the tablet, so it doesn't really capture the light quite as well as the camera, but it was all I had to hand at the time!)

My average was higher than I had hoped for and I managed to keep it in the mumble mumbles, ...
https://www.strava.com/activities/407541526


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My average was higher than I had hoped for and I managed to keep it in the mumble mumbles, ...
> https://www.strava.com/activities/407541526


And not only that, you picked up a Strava QOM. That's good, I think, isn't it?


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Oct 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn nice photos, especially that second one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> And not only that, you picked up a Strava QOM. That's good, I think, isn't it?


I have a feeling that all that tells you is that I am the only female to have cycled around the loch from this starting point, this year! 



CarlP said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn nice photos, especially that second one.



Thank you. I love those mountains and it is a real shame that the larger of the holiday homes (and the one best suited to crutches and a wheelchair) does not face that way and I really miss them! We usually have a holiday home facing them..


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have a feeling that all that tells you is that I am the only female to have cycled around the loch from this starting point, this year!


Don't knock it, you're the champion! Go you!


----------



## Old jon (8 Oct 2015)

This is part of yesterdays ride, I took this morning to sort out the video . . .
All this new fangled stuff really is marvellous !!
Leaving Askwith behind, through Weston and down the hill towards Otley.
Ooops, cannot find a way to upload a video.
It is here on Facebook

View: https://www.facebook.com/jon.webber.581/videos/654185821389103/


----------



## Spartak (8 Oct 2015)

An autumnal feel to this mornings ride with lots of leaves on the ground. 

Headed out thru Pucklechurch then took a right turn before Hinton hill & thru the villages of Dyrham, Doynton & Upton Cheyney. 

Then joined the Railway path at Bitton where a new 'old' engine was being delivered. 







A very enjoyable 30 kms :-)

https://www.strava.com/activities/408725804


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2015)

For once the BBC got the weather forecast right and so this morning I set off just after 7:30 to do the Leicester Castle Classic route that was held last month. 

Rather than ride into the city centre for the real start I rode to the nearest point on the route to my house and went from there. Pretty much sunshine all the way around, no sign of any rain and very light winds. The route took me along some very familiar roads and also along a few brand new roads for me. The route took me through the villages to the east of Leicester and strayed into enemy territory, known as Staffordshire and Derbyshire.

Normally when I go for a ride I just wing it, but I am going to become more disciplined as following a route is mentally much easier. 

Made one huge mistake and didn't notice that the Robinsons our lass had bought was double concentrated. First sip from the bottle was a bit of a surprise! Still drank it though.

I stopped in Market Bosworth at around 70 miles and grabbed a sandwich, a bottle of water and a couple of cans of coke. Carried them to the next village on the route and stopped in brilliant sunshine for the sandwich and a can. Then had to carry the rubbish to the next village before I found a bin to get rid of it.

By the time I got to the official end of the route I had done 100 miles, this had increased to 103 miles by the time I reached the point I got onto the route. At this point I felt great and could have easily carried on but I needed to be getting home, so I looped off the route and home, by the time I got to the front door I had done 107.5miles and the October imperial century ride was in the bag.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/408867741



































Lovely day for it.


----------



## Saluki (8 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/408968581

McWifi again so I'll make this quick.

We followed Hubster's Garmin to Ipswich Hospital, stopping about 100 yards before to visit a bike shop for new tyre levers (we'll find the old ones now, you wait and see) and a couple of new air canisters for the tyre pumper-upper thingy.

We had a nice time, we were not in a hurry and enjoyed the scenery as it passed us by. I still think my Garmin has a death wish as it wanted us to come home a much dafter way than Hubster's garmin. I'm thinking of swapping them over, he'll never ever know.

Nearly 28 miles in 2 and a half hours. Cake was sadly lacking in Ipswich. We'll give that place a swerve in future. We found chips in the end. Not the same.


----------



## Postmanhat (8 Oct 2015)

First straight-from-work ride in ages today. Postie isn't the best job to warm-up for cycling so usually like to give my body at least an hours rest before setting off midweek. But will have to get used to it again for the next few months, so this was a long-delayed test run

Started riding 'properly' just over a year ago. Halfway round this evening, remembered that each of the climbs had forced me to stop at the first attempt. 3000 miles later, I was almost hoping they were a bit longer, except the last one!

https://www.strava.com/activities/408949172


----------



## Stonechat (9 Oct 2015)

Old jon said:


> This is part of yesterdays ride, I took this morning to sort out the video . . .
> All this new fangled stuff really is marvellous !!
> Leaving Askwith behind, through Weston and down the hill towards Otley.
> Ooops, cannot find a way to upload a video.
> ...



Don't seem to have permission to view this


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Oct 2015)

Only my daily 6.6 mile commute but the fog was truly stunning, photos don't do it justice!


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Oct 2015)

Posting a bit here and a bit in 'Tales from todays commute', really pleased my physio was happy for me to ride to work now, so up to 2 rides daily, each about 7 miles or so. Yesterday was a bit chilly on the way in at 0600, I was glad I dug out the full finger gloves. Nice quiet roads in the mornings, but coming home after 7 is a bit busier. On to nights tonight, so expect a busy ride in (but faster than in the car), and a quiet one home.


----------



## Spartak (9 Oct 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 106150
> 
> View attachment 106151
> 
> ...



Great pics @Dave 123


----------



## Old jon (9 Oct 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Don't seem to have permission to view this


Ooops, sorry but I do not know why that is. My better half, who is not a member here, just entered the site and clicked the link and it worked fine.

This one is from yesterday's ride, Leeds, Oulton, Swillington, Garforth, Lotherton Hall to see the deer. Back via Aberford, Barwick in Elmet and Scholes. 29.7 miles, rather wonderful weather, and this short clip to demonstrate :-


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Oct 2015)

Just a 15 miler today as i have my b12 jab later and my energy levels are way down..
what a fantastic day here today..13deg ,no wind and glorious sunshine..

slight pi55 off at the end of the ride as i crossed the school field.
guy and his wife walking 2 large labradoodles ,both about 40kg..
off the lead they see me and run full pelt 150yds straight for me ....owner screeming at them...wtf this could be intresting.
the reach me and start jumping up and barking ..wont let me move..
im getting verry annoyed..
dogs go to owner...No apology....i try to ride off and dogs mug me again...
i shout at middle aged owner , this is a school field and you cant control the dogs...
stop being grumpy he says...i replied if one bites me ill fooking kill it..and your next..
If this had be my mrs on the bike she would have been terified..and probably never ride a bike again.
why do some dog walkers think this is acceptable...tosser


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Oct 2015)

Spartak said:


> An autumnal feel to this mornings ride with lots of leaves on the ground.
> 
> Headed out thru Pucklechurch then took a right turn before Hinton hill & thru the villages of Dyrham, Doynton & Upton Cheyney.
> 
> ...



I recently toyed with the idea of having a steel bike frame painted in those colours.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Oct 2015)

meta lon said:


> Just a 15 miler today as i have my b12 jab later and my energy levels are way down..
> what a fantastic day here today..13deg ,no wind and glorious sunshine..
> 
> slight pi55 off at the end of the ride as i crossed the school field.
> ...


I'd think I report the dog issue to the police the fact he couldn't control his dogs on a school playing field is worring and like you say some people are scared of dogs . Police probably won't do anything but at at least it would be recorded hopefully . Hope it didn't spoil your ride too much


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

Just before I set off for this mornings jolly the local news mentioned the Vulcan is doing a fly over of Bruntingthorpe on Sunday as it was the place it was restored. I go by the place most days on the commute to work and the route I had planned for today was going straight by it:







Next stop, Lutterworth also has an aeronautical link as well:






Glorious weather this morning in Leicester again, looking at this view you would be forgiven for thinking it was the middle of summer:






Also took a brief stop to snap Groby Pool:






and finally the real destination of the ride, to take a couple of snaps of some weird street names for the cycling photo challenge set by @totallyfixed











A tad over 70 miles in perfect conditions and that ride takes me just over 17,000 miles for the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/409376027


----------



## 13 rider (9 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just before I set off for this mornings jolly the local news mentioned the Vulcan is doing a fly over of Bruntingthorpe on Sunday as it was the place it was restored. I go by the place most days on the commute to work and the route I had planned for today was going straight by it:
> 
> View attachment 106189
> 
> ...


Did you wave as you passed my house I didn't see you I m off work with manflu so no riding this week .I thought of flesh hovel lane for the comp . Nice cafe at the marina at the end of it . I really like the name of strava segment col du flesh hovel which is the bridge over the A6 not really a col


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Did you wave as you passed my house I didn't see you I m off work with manflu so no riding this week .I thought of flesh hovel lane for the comp . Nice cafe at the marina at the end of it . I really like the name of strava segment col du flesh hovel which is the bridge over the A6 not really a col



I thought about waving but there were a few people about, I look odd enough riding my bike without letting people see me waving at house


----------



## Saluki (9 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/409388453

More McWifi for me today. I am in a newly refurbed one in Norwich while Hubster has a few minutes to recover from a rough dialysis session.

I got out of the car at Thickthorn Services and waved Hubster off to hospital. I decided to take Eric the CX as it gives me more options, route wise. Also, he's a bit easier to get tyres on and off in the case of a fairy visit. Good job too as it happened.

I headed up to Hethersett and then took the back road to Wymondham and then along Tuttles Lane and picked up the Barnham Broom road. At B.B. I bobbed into the shop for jelly babies as I was feeling hungry already. Mind you, breakfast at 4.30am and it was getting towards 8am so I was getting to my version of elevensies by then.
I headed off in the vague direction of Mattishall and thought that my back tyre seemed a bit soft. I stopped and checked and it was. I pumped it back up again and carried on to Mattishall but once I was about a mile past, the tyre was softish again. A slow P but not bloomin' slow enough. I sat at the side of the road, in the morning sun and changed my innertube. The spare was brand new and off a roadie. Only goes up to 32mm and my tyre is 35mm. I couldn't find the hole in the original tube and I checked it 4 or 5 times. Blooming thing. The road tube would have to do. Actually, it did sterling work and it was fine.
It took me about half an hour to change the tyre as I double checked everything, rim tape, inside of tyre, the seating of the tyre. No point in rushing as I've not done this by myself for a bit. 2 groups of lycra clad road chappies passed me. Nobody even said good morning. Then 3 seperate lycra clad chaps passed me on their roadies. Nope, not a word - I was not tucked into a hedge or anything but in a passing place on a mostly straight bit of road. The curse of being 50 and female I guess. I would have appreciated a little help, although I didn't really need it.
I headed off to Bawdeswell then to Reepham, but turned at the Whitwell turning so I could go to the railway station cafe (not open until 11 from October - bum) but the nice man there said that the loos were open so I could hunt for that hole in a basin of water. He made me a cuppa too. I found the teeny tiny hole and went about fixing it, only to find that Hubster had moved all the kit about and there were 2 toolkits and no bloomin' patches. The guy there said that they run a bike hire fleet and found me a patch and some glue, so it's fixed, I think. It was the biggest patch that I have ever seen. More of a battle dressing that to cover up a weeny hole. I'll check it when I get home and refix if necessary. At any rate, I didn't need it.

I then headed down the Marriotts to Taverham, then rode along the road to Drayton, back on the Marriotts to New Costessey and then road riding to the hospital.

3:12:41 for 42.3 miles on my CX bike, so I was rather chuffed with that. I was out for exactly 5 hours, which included the coffee stop, fixing the bike stop, getting haribo stop and little stops for updating the garmin. I am hoping to ride from the Hospital home next week. I wanted to go over 40 miles steadily today so I could assess whether I can ride 60 by myself. I reckon that I can. Weather permitting.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Oct 2015)

I can never understand why people wont offer help to a lady?
most can manage just fine but it should be a you ok at least..
Sounds like a good day @Saluki ..pitty about the tube


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Oct 2015)

What a Palava!

I read on another thread about being able to hire Bromptons at various locations , one of them being Didcot station, So I thought I'd go and have a butchers just out of curiosity like, and I needed some milk and bread. It's a lovely day today and the roads and tracks looked dry so I took my Kingpin along with it's new retro classics tartan bag/box thingy. I set off from the village along the cycle route 544 but because I'm bored with that route I got off earlier and decided to got through the pretty village of East Hagbourne and stop and take some photos as time was not pressing upon me.

Every year it seams East Hagbourne villages have a scare crow festival and folks make up the figures according to the current themes and have them outside their houses, I think this year is Doctor Who, the link is as I understand it, an episode of the programme was filmed in the village when Tom Baker was The Doctor.

On to Didcot to get some shopping then to the station look at the Bromtpon Hub, which about a 18 steel cages some with bikes in and some not, you can read about the hire scheme here. Good Idea I think.

As I arrived at the Station I got a puncture on the rear wheel, so I wheeled the bike to somewhere quiet, and set about repairing the puncture, I had to remove the wheel sing the old style "dumbell" bike spanner, undo the SA gear toggle chain, and remove the tube. Thankfully I had my glasses, a pump and repair kit, I found the puncture quickly placed a patch and and set off home again there was a charming young person sitting on the bench next to me, sort of watching me repair this puncture, when I finished I asked her if she had a tissue I could have to wipe my fingers, she offered me a wet wipe instead which was very kind of her. I had a little faff with the gear toggle but got it sorted after a couple of stops. That's the first time I've repaired a puncture out and about for about 40 years.

I passed a yoof on the way home, he was cycling on the footpath on the other side of the road but going in the same direction as me, I was on the road and a car coming from a side road nearly off'd him. This chap swore at the car driver, and shook his head knowingly at me and said "stupid cow didn't even look", I said to him "neither should you mate, that was your fault you shouldn't be on the path" he told me to go forth and multiply, or words to that effect.  Oddly the one thing I noticed about him, was at about 18 years old he had no teeth.

Anyway it was a lovely afternoon to be out, I had a lovely ride 7.74 miles, not much but I'm still in training for the half marathon.





Sunny day for the cows




East Hagbourne church tower




I think this is supposed to be a Dalek




Tom Baker.





This monument was apparently featured in an episode of Doctor Who.




Brompton Dock at Didcot Station.





Puncture




Faffing with the gear toggle




That embankment is the old railway track and forms part of cycle route 544


----------



## Old jon (9 Oct 2015)

Lots of silly hills today, a few had me stopping for breath. To the Oakwood Clock, Wetherby Road and up Boot Hill (breath) through the Red Halls to the next crest at Carr Lane, which I followed to Thorner, on to Bramham, Clifford, Boston Spa, Wetherby and Linton. East Keswick to Wike produced more breath stops, on to Shadwell, Roundhay and the Oakwood Clock again. 32.1 miles, wonderful weather, totally spoilt I am. Another video, I do hope folk can see these . . .


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/409480948

131 Km's and a Gran Fondo.

















Nice (ish) day for it.


----------



## Alex H (9 Oct 2015)

Today was forecast at 20° , so I waited for it to warm up a bit and then headed eastwards to Séreilhac via Cognac-la-Forêt. After the climb from Cognac-la-Forêt, I passed a small, unfenced orchard, next to the road with about 40 chestnuts trees.

This was nailed to one of them

"Git orf moi land and stop nicking my chestnuts" 





It obviously worked, as there was a carpet of chestnuts under the trees.

Took the road to Saint-Martin-le-Vieux and then onwards to the furthest point of my route - Nexon. Saw this on the way - it's the only one I've seen for a very long time







Champ Perdu - If the field is truly lost, how come there's a sign post directing people to it? 






Nexon has a chateau and park, which look a lot better on Wikipedia than in real life. the back of the chateau is on the main road through Nexon and the park is just grass





The chateau is used as the 'Hotel de Ville' and so there's a lot of little white vans parked about.

This is the old stable block and local pigeon roost.






Within the grounds of the chateau there is 'Le Sirque - Pôle National des Arts du Cirque de Nexon' - _Centre National for Circus Arts, equipped with a tent standing more than 400 seats installed in the Park of the Château de Nexon, site, wooded 40-hectare estate is a place of creation, dissemination and cultural action for the arts of the circus in France_

_



_

Had lunch outside the church across the road.






Took a different way back, so headed off the Les Cars, passing this bargain on the way. Anyone keen on trains? I couldn't find the details online, but there's a similar one for sale a little to the north of Limoges for 34,000€.






Les Cars has a chateau which has seen better days.






From here I made my way ever upwards, not too bad though, on route to Gorre. At the top of the climb, I took this picture - you can see the white buildings of Limoges in the distance (about 15km)






From Gorre back on familiar ground to Saint-Laurent-sur-Gorre, Saint Cyr and home.

85.3km in 4hr 17min - avg 19.9

According to Google maps an enormous 805m of climbing 

Got viciously assaulted by 7 flies - including one which hit my top lip and really stung 

Also by the mother of all Maple leaves which decide to hit me in the face and attach itself to my sunglasses making me temporarily blind for a few seconds


----------



## Katherine (9 Oct 2015)

A 21 mile evening ride into the sunset, that stayed warm even after it got dark.

Some friendly ponies.






A bit of an explore through Astley,






and found a different bit of the canal through Leigh, with a decent surface,








and then past Pennington Flash,






before heading back to the East Lancs path and my familiar route home. 


Lots of stops to look at Google maps!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Oct 2015)

After surviving a particular nasty bout of manflu this week I dragged myself off my death bed for a ride so you good people of cc land had something to read .( yeah I know I am a hero but don't make a big thing about it) .So no plan just see how legs and breathing are . Through Newtown Linford and headed to Markfield and Thornton past the reservoir and towards Bagworth . Decided I was feeling OK was headed on to some new roads .Through Newtown Heath ,Barlestone ,Barton in the Beans ,Congerstone and round the back of Market Bosworth past the water park through Far Coton then into Market Bosworth which was really busy . Headed home via Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby ,Groby and Home .34.3 miles done in 2hrs 12 mins got home not feeling to bad legs ache but breathing was fine so glad I got out for a ride might be this years last ride in shorts and short sleeved top just a tad chilly .Every other cyclist I saw seemed to be wrapped up for winter .Really enjoyed the riding around the quiet lanes near Market Bosworth only the second time I be been that way and I don't no why will certainly be back


----------



## Simontm (10 Oct 2015)

Went out for a thirty miler this morning. Nice but a bit chilly. Molesey-Walton- along the river to Weybridge- then the Wey Navigation.




The best thing about this time of year is that you hardly see anyone. There were a few MTBs and families with dogs but for long stretches it was just me and the Wey.
Emerged by the Augustine chapel near Ripley


Then it was a simple matter of West Horsley-Downside-Cobham, where some pillock thought it was Ok to cut across me on his bike nearly making me topple. Then Stoke D'abernon- Oxshott-Esher bomb past the traffic jam at Sandown then home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> After surviving a particular nasty bout of manflu this week I dragged myself off my death bed for a ride so you good people of cc land had something to read .( yeah I know I am a hero but don't make a big thing about it) .So no plan just see how legs and breathing are . Through Newtown Linford and headed to Markfield and Thornton past the reservoir and towards Bagworth . Decided I was feeling OK was headed on to some new roads .Through Newtown Heath ,Barlestone ,Barton in the Beans ,Congerstone and round the back of Market Bosworth past the water park through Far Coton then into Market Bosworth which was really busy . Headed home via Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby ,Groby and Home .34.3 miles done in 2hrs 12 mins got home not feeling to bad legs ache but breathing was fine so glad I got out for a ride might be this years last ride in shorts and short sleeved top just a tad chilly .Every other cyclist I saw seemed to be wrapped up for winter .Really enjoyed the riding around the quiet lanes near Market Bosworth only the second time I be been that way and I don't no why will certainly be back



I love riding that way but never seem to get out there enough.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2015)

Got up this morning and cleaned all my bikes. Was a bit cold first thing, but by the time I had cleaned the last one it was much warmer. Our lass by that time had set of for Abingdon with her brother to go see another brother and her dad - in the car, not on bikes. Eldest lad was out at his girlfriends and youngest was still in bed. Sod it, I'm going out for a spin.

I decided to go climb Polly Botts after @13 rider taking the mickey out of me avoiding it on another thread. It's roughly 12 miles away, so a 25 mile round trip sounded just about right. 

I decided to take it nice and steady and went straight into town and then jumped on Route 63 which would take me to Groby. After 4 or 5 miles of really struggling I realised the back brake was sticking tight on one side and I couldn't get the lowest gear; I can't have put the wheel back in properly after cleaning the bike so loosened it and retightened it; quickly tweaked the indexing and was away. Obviously every slight climb I was thinking the back brake was stuck again, but it seemed to be okay and the gears were shifting better.

At Glenfield I found a shared path that took me all the way to Ratby, was called the Ivanhoe Trail - was brilliant, tarmac all the way for a good two miles, completely traffic free and got me across the A46 and the M1, will use that more often I think.

Got to Polly Botts, there was a cyclist stopped at the bottom, slowed to check he was okay, he was. So I shot up the first part of the climb in the highest gear got round the first bend and out of sight of the other cyclist, dropped the bike into the lowest gear and blew out of my arse all the way up  (When I got home I noticed I was a tiny bit quicker than someone else on here )

After that I went up Priory Lane, which I think is harder than Polly Botts, then up to Beacon Hill and then 3 miles of downhill and with the car behind me staying well back I had the opportunity to really push it (for me!) I was surprised when I only hit 40mph, I've done faster on much shorter descents - though a bit steeper.

After that it was a nice meander through a couple of villages, back through town and home. 39 miles done

https://www.strava.com/activities/409996886


----------



## 13 rider (10 Oct 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I love riding that way but never seem to get out there enough.


Yeah me too been out that way twice now really enjoy it but don't go very often 


Supersuperleeds said:


> Got up this morning and cleaned all my bikes. Was a bit cold first thing, but by the time I had cleaned the last one it was much warmer. Our lass by that time had set of for Abingdon with her brother to go see another brother and her dad - in the car, not on bikes. Eldest lad was out at his girlfriends and youngest was still in bed. Sod it, I'm going out for a spin.
> 
> I decided to go climb Polly Botts after @13 rider taking the mickey out of me avoiding it on another thread. It's roughly 12 miles away, so a 25 mile round trip sounded just about right.
> 
> ...


Don't know who you mean  I am quicker on the bottom half  Agree about priory lane is worst that way than Polly Botts . I'll stop joking about your hill avoidance now as you keep going quicker than me . Mine you I'm quicker up priory lane


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2015)

Set out from my brothers house in Keyworth into cold, damp fog. The world was fairly muted but the occasional Jewel like tree would dazzle us through the soup.
Keith had his wife Joyce on the tandem, Pete had his wife Lynn and I had Mrs Dave with me.





In a village called Granby the fog started to disappear, leaving a pleasant autumnal day. We cycled along under Belvoir castle, 2 red kites eyeing us....




A quick tea stop, then plummet down the hill out of the car park, excellent!
This is the view from the car park...





We then went on for a few miles before turning sharp right over a hump back bridge and into Dove House hospice tearoom for some superb tiffin!




The Thorn Explorer is great, irons out all the bumps, though the stoker is grumbling about the saddle......

Just a touch over 50 miles, average speed 13-14 mph depending on which of the 3 Garmins you believe.

A good day had by all!



https://www.strava.com/activities/410069377


----------



## 13 rider (10 Oct 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Set out from my brothers house in Keyworth into cold, damp fog. The world was fairly muted but the occasional Jewel like tree would dazzle us through the soup.
> Keith had his wife Joyce on the tandem, Pete had his wife Lynn and I had Mrs Dave with me.
> View attachment 106328
> 
> ...


Excellent cafe choice my favourite stop . I begining to ride that way more often always lots of cyclist there and lovely cake


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Oct 2015)

Another fine(ish) day meant an opportunity to re-visit another of my favourite long rides from earlier in the year & this time it was up through the Test Valley to the North Wessex Downs which I rode back in May.

The forecast was for a chilly start & warming up later so I opted for shorts, baselayer & jersey plus knee warmers & gillet (which could be removed & stowed once it warmed up) & set of for a brief excursion into the forest before heading north through Dunbridge, Houghton & Longstock, bypassing Andover & into the North Wessex Downs where the only uphill section of todays ride was a gentle five miles up followed by an even gentler 12 miles down.

The half way point come & went & I still hadn't warmed up enough to shed the gillet or knee warmers as I passed through the pretty villages of Hurstbourne Tarrant, Stoke & Hurstbourne Priors en-route back into the Test Valley & through Kings Somborne, Kimbridge, Awbridge & the forest again for home, still wearing the gillet & knee warmers! 

78.1 miles & I enjoyed the route as much as the first time I did it despite the rather poorly kept roads in the area & despite not enjoying it as much when I did the route going the opposite way (which is a bit bizarre)!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/410061252


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Oct 2015)

Simontm said:


> View attachment 106317
> 
> .



I used to live down that road, I can remember that building being converted int apartments.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/410154919

68 odd miles 
















My riding buddy for today.


----------



## Old jon (10 Oct 2015)

A trip to a destination I have visited before, Askwith, on the northern side of the Wharfe west of Otley. Took the old road to Otley from Lawnswood, it skirts the side of Leeds and Bradford airport, or it used to. I could not see much of the airport, probably the sweat in my eyes. I had certainly forgotten the amazing number of short sharp hills one little length of road can have. All would be forgotten once I descended the Chevin thought I. It was a brilliant descent indeed, properly decorated with rather thick mist for the last half . . .
After all that, the rest of the trip was a bit average, good riding, not too much traffic and the fog lifting slowly. 33.9 miles, a couple of interesting sandwiches and time afterwards to upload a couple of hi res videos,


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2015)

Few hrs in wakerley wood,,shattered after 2 days mtb..
i did take a pic of the coffee and flapjack..nice


----------



## galaxy (10 Oct 2015)

Cleaned and polished my Galaxy this morning, gave it a wee service and it was looking so good i decided to keep it that way.Took a 12 mile route round Hawley Lake, up the small rise to pass Gibraltar Barracks, (which almost killed me), to cross the road and do a nice route off road through the forrest and my favorite over the M3 to watch the rat race, then home for nice piece of homemade coffe & walnutt cake washed with a cuppa.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Oct 2015)

27 miles today and depending whether one believes the Strava data from the Galaxy phone or that from the Garmin 1870ft or 2028ft of climbing (or with elevation corrections the Garmin drops down to 1787ft). The Garmin did today behave itself and did not have me wildly riding across fields. Could be because it was linked to speed and cadence sensors for the first time or does it somehow pick up the GPS from the Galaxy - the only previous time it tracked the ride right was when I had the GPS switched on the phone. Mopped up a couple of previously non cycled down lanes, one at Fewston past the old Post Office still with its phone and post boxes in existence




The other lane was notable for a very precise gradient sign




The delight of the downhill gradient was set to one side as I passed the car and saw the lane further on, typically with a reverse curve between...




Once up the hill I was almost on top of (this bit of) the world




The one thing that always puzzles me around these parts is why road signs always have Otley and Skipton on them at the expense of the nearby villages


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2015)

Im in Skipton area next week @Mike_P ..cant wait


----------



## Mike_P (10 Oct 2015)

meta lon said:


> Im in Skipton area next week @Mike_P ..cant wait



Just make sure your brakes are in excellent nick and if you do not know the road make certain you are travelling no faster than the stopping distance in the length of road you can see clearly, far too many potholes and sharp bends aligned with stone walls.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2015)

7.3 miles my ride today, getting the Trek Marlin all set for some MTB this fall, and I finally have the drivetrain correct. Lots of harvesting, and a cycling team from Pekin was passing through.
68F
Winds W 9
relative humidity 43%
30.09 barometer


----------



## Cush (11 Oct 2015)

Not a ride but as I used the Garmin 200. I thought I would put it in. Strapped the Garmin 200 on my wrist as a try out (I wanted to see if I can use it to measure our dog walks) Parked at Jockey Shields in Geltsdale and set of down to low Hynham, up through the woods to the top lane. The Garmin registered the time but not the distance. Somewhere on the lane to the Greens, it started to record distance but not walking speed. As it is a good while since I did any walking I was slow but the views compensated for that. Lot more cattle sign than there used to be on these hills and far more people. Nice walk down hill but that Randy little so and so of ours had got the sniff of bitch and was pulling back. Turned at the Greens rather than extend the walk as I would have in the past. Felt the climb back up to Jockey Shield. Garmin showed just over a mile. Memory Map measures up at 2.70. So I presume that the Garmin 200 will not pick up a signal in deep hollows or woods. Before dismissing it I should maybe try it out on an open fell but I am not sure my knee will take the climb up to Cold fell.


----------



## derrick (11 Oct 2015)

Saturday's ride to Cambridge and back, Just under the 100 miles for me, The others did the hundred plus as they had further to go to get home, For three of them it was there longest rides, So well done to them, We had a nice stop at the Copper Kettle in Cambridge, It was a busy little cafe, but the cafe's owner could not have been more helpful, After we had all eaten he came out with a nice bit of cake for for us all, So if you ever fancy a bite to eat in Cambridge i can recommend The Copper Kettle.



https://www.strava.com/activities/410228550


----------



## hedder2212 (11 Oct 2015)

Went for a short ride today to ease myself back into the saddle.
Slow ride over to the arboretum and around hatherton lake a few times.





Then a slow ride over to the canal through town centre. Was tempted to ride up and past the locks but i didn't think my leg could handle it today. 




Slowly rode down to darlaston along the towpath and came back on the roads. A nice, gentle, slow sunday ride for me.


----------



## Alex H (11 Oct 2015)

I don't know @Goonerobes personally, but I think this is a bit unfair , especially after those nice photos he took.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Oct 2015)

Alex H said:


> I don't know @Goonerobes personally, but I think this is a bit unfair , especially after those nice photos he took.
> 
> View attachment 106399



, Another of the joys of being an Arsenal fan I guess!


----------



## Donger (11 Oct 2015)

Cool, a little hazy, but dry today. Almost perfect cycling conditions, and a nice, almost flat ride out with the slower group of the Kingsway CC. Another pleasant 40.6 miles for me in good company. Started off riding through Gloucester to Sandhurst. Unlike my only other previous ride there, I was not attacked by even one dog, let alone a ferocious pack of them. This was an encouraging start. We then carried on down Wainlodes Hill and along the Severn for a while, where my squeaking front brake almost spooked a horse.Then along some lanes I don't think I had ever done before, between Apperley, Deerhurst, Lower Apperley and Hartpury, before making our way back onto the Newent road and back to Gloucester. My least favourite junction anywhere then awaited, at the roundabout at Over - where we had to cross two lanes to turn right on the roundabout. Sure enough, three quarters of the way round, just as I was indicating left and about to change lanes, some twonk in a red Audi accelerated past me only inches away from me to my left.

. I was on my best behaviour and let it go. Too nice a ride to go getting all het up. Feeling chilled. A nice ride.
_Donger_


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Oct 2015)

Got out for a pootle.

Managed to successfully deal with a number of barriers that put this in jeopardy:

Cosy sofa plus very good book vs cold outdoors.

Left knee hurts (Was strimming the 'top lawn', which is 1 in 4, on Wednesday - twisted it. Knee, not the lawn.)

Right side of chest hurts when I breathe or lift my right arm - muscular (No idea how this happened. Went to bed on Thursday and it was fine, got up Friday and it wasn't.)

Right hand hurts (Padded bit around thumb. Inflamed due to climbing accident years ago - need another steroid jab.)

Tired - went to bed late last night. Against my better judgement I got involved in vodka drinking game with Lovely Wife. Loosely based on Name that Tune with the tunes being Banging Balearic Beats (don't think I have gotten four B's in a row before in my whole lifetime) which is not easy.

Got my head around that lot and decided I was good to go. Nearly fell at the last hurdle as I couldn't make my mind up whether my Zero 5 water bottle tab' should be berry or citrus. Today, berry won. This is against the flow tbh - the citrus tube is nearly done for whilst the berry tube looks flush.

Nice ride in the end - headed roughly south towards Milnthorpe and Holme - about as flat as flat can be up here and this suited my disposition today.

Aerial shot of Milnthorpe as I know you all like pic's: Sorry it's so small.






As cycling's a numbers game here are some:

27.27 miles / 14.53mph av' / 1329 'ascent.

RWGPS view of what went on:






Treated myself to post-ride Beans On and I am now in a state of Nirvana.

Safe  everyone.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/410779908

58 odd miles on a club ride.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Oct 2015)

This is more a 'your ride several days ago'....
Well it was Friday's ride, I think.
Round 2 of Loch Rannoch and a 2hrs 53 mins ride time target to beat and I was determined to do so.

Blue (the boxer (dog)) wasn't out, so there was no excuse for an early stop and a cold I had had earlier in the week was threatening to get onto my chest so my asthma was playing up. the weather was warm and muggy, but dry and that was the important thing. The target today was to break the ride into 2 with lunch taken opposite Liarn Farm where we are staying, at just under half way, instead of having two breaks at 1 hour intervals.... it didn't quite go to plan.





Lunch stop

After lunch and everything was pretty mundane really. No issues with the roads, no issues with the road users and well no issues really except for one pressing issue... 
A toilet break was called for and there is a café in Kinloch Rannoch that we have not been to before and well, it seemed like the perfect excuse according to my OH... and so the ride became a two stopper again... 





Sometime later in the day and Schiehallion in my wing mirror.

And a target time of 2 hours 53 mins smashed to 2 hours 39 mins - we'll say nothing about the actual elapsed time  :cake:
https://www.strava.com/activities/409835153 And another 23 miles.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Oct 2015)

And yesterday's CC Ecosse ride to see me (for some odd reason ) @Pale Rider @Pat "5mph" @User9609 and @Fubar all made their way to the Rannoch area to see me...

I was up before dawn, sadly bad backs do that to you so I was lucky enough to see the sunrise (what little and brief patch of colour there was) and lucky enough to see the fog at the head of the loch (or is it the tail?) and to take the odd photo or two...





Pre-dawn light over Loch Rannoch - there is a chance of a good day's cycling today.





Schiehallion peeping out of the fog - sometimes it was there, sometimes it wasn't.
Time to grab the big camera.





Some of the colour of the sunrise.















Dawn has been and gone, now there is just some great light on the Loch with the fog and Schiehallion to boost.

Then it was on to the baking to get some scones cooked before the riders arrived... :cake: and coffee being the order of the day.




Just before everyone is due to arrive, I spot this 22 degree halo around the sun. If you look carefully you will see what looks like a faint rainbow around the rather overexposed area in the middle of the photo. There was also a sundog/Parhelia which I did photo but there wasn't really enough of it to justify a picture here. It wasn't a very good photo and the Parhelia was very short lived after I spotted it.

Having given @Pat "5mph" directions of "come out of the station and follow the (only) road" there was a touch of concern about her asking should she turn left or right out of the station so my OH went up to meet her at the railway station stretching his legs. I know he gets frustrated riding veeerrrryyyy slowly with me, so being able to get out and stretch his legs does him the world of good and it meant that Pat would see the Frog Rock...

Soon afterwards the first of the CC Ecosse clan who were coming arrived and cake and coffee was served until everyone was ready for the road again.

Blue (the boxer) was out with his owners, so a mandatory stop was enforced and we once again attempted to say hello to him. He was less anxious than last time, but it seems his ordeals with the police (including a police cell of his own) have left him afraid of the yellow hi-viz colours we were wearing, so next time we shall have to remember not be have them on when we try to say hello for the 3rd time. We were invited for coffee and cakes next time we are round... 

Some time later and the boys have left @Pat "5mph" and I...










Darn it, the camera is still on the wrong settings, but it kind of works really.... "on the go" could be the title.





A random flame topped Rowan tree I happen to like... (as confirmed by @User9609 who kindly went close enough to it for it to be identified - something I can't currently do sadly)

After my required stop half way around, there was some concern of timings of trains and the likes... so at Kinloch Rannoch @Fubar and @User9609 made off on their respective ways. @Fubar making his train by 7 minutes! @Pale Rider accompanied @Pat "5mph" for the first 6 miles of her 18 mile ride to the railway station from where we were at the time (and I can confirm that rumours of @Pat "5mph" sense of direction could be entirely true  - luckily all she needed to do was to stay on the road and not turn off at the only other junction... we later found out that she arrived with time enough for a photo of the red deer along the way, so had plenty of time in hand)...

My thanks must go to @Fubar who not only remembered that I had arranged to come up to Scotland in October but also to him for arranging the meet up. It was great meeting some of the crowd!

We ambled home in a respectable 2hours 43 minutes ride time, so only 4 mins slower than my best so far. My tyres have since been changed for some thinner lighter ones knocking 750g off the combined tyre weight so hopefully I should see a little more time off that before the end of the holiday, assuming my back manages the thinner tyres OK. (My rear tyre was badly cracked and on its way out being an old Schwalbe Marathon XR! There is another one at home as well on another wheel but I suspect it is in just as bad condition.)

And so another 23 miles is done. https://www.strava.com/activities/410725763
I think I may visit the railway station next...


----------



## bozmandb9 (11 Oct 2015)

I did what I think was probably my first metric century today! (Last week was a measly 94km).

The ride was billed as a 56 mile club run, described as 'moderately lumpy (I think that was the term). For me it was quite hilly! 771 meters of elevation. But a lovely ride, and great conditions.

I seem to be learning how to take hills a little better. Finding that getting out of the saddle can make them go much faster, and be less taxing. However I frequently misjudge, and go off to fast up the early part of the hill, and suffer higher up. But I guess I'll learn over time.

Anyway, I was pleased that I still seemed to be in good shape by the end of it, having been worried in the earlier stages that I wouldn't keep up.

The more astute of you will have noted that 56 miles doesn't make a metric century (especially as it seemed to only be 53), but I had my ride to and from the start, which made it up to 65 odd. 

Below Strava link for the club ride part of it. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/410816265

And including 'commute':http://www.mapmyride.com/workout/1206304259


----------



## cyberknight (11 Oct 2015)

"Fast " club run today as the medium group has slowed down to a more sedate pace , luckily the fast groups pace was not as hot as it can be so i hung on right till the end .
58 miles at a 19.3 average for the whole ride .
Stopped at Little Haywood for a cake stop and i saw a trek madone 7 , im not jealous 
https://www.strava.com/activities/410740318


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Oct 2015)

Two rides today. 1) Sunday morning pootle with our lass - 25 miles over just under three hours and a cup of coffee, gps played up and gave me 1,500 feet of elevation, in reality it is lucky to be 500 feet, but what the heck.

Then this afternoon I pootled up to Bruntingthorpe to watch the Vulcan fly over - another 22 miles to the total.

Glorious weather in Leicester again though the wind had a bit of a nip to it.


----------



## gavgav (11 Oct 2015)

Another lovely sunny day for a bike ride. I'd arranged to meet some friends from Worcester, at Cannock Chase.

Bundled the bike into the car and had a trouble free journey to Cannock, arriving in time to bundle the bike back out of the car, ready for my friends to arrive about 10 minutes later.

They have a 9 yr old daughter and so it was a gentle ride planned, following the green (Fairoak) trail and the blue (Sherbrook) trail.

It was packed at the Birches Valley Car Park and we soon realised why as there was a Memory Walk for Dementia, taking place, which made it even slower going than it would have been. The gravel trails were mainly in good state, with a few loose trickier bits, for my Hybrid bike at least.

There is quite a bit of climbing to start with, certainly for a 9 yr old anyhow!, before it flattens out along the Sherbrook Valley, where we stopped for a bite to eat. Whilst doing so we were approached by a distraught lady who had lost her Springer Spaniel. We hadn't seen it, but vowed to keep an eye open. She said that the dog didn't have a collar on though! Seems rather irresponsible to me, but I'm not a Dog owner and so probably not in a place to comment really. We then had a dog running up the hill towards us (not a springer) again with no collar on it, with no owners anywhere in sight. Phil tried to stop it, but it clearly didn't want to stop and continued off into the distance, at speed. About 5 mins later the owner came running up the hill, shouting the dog and so we told him in which direction the dog had gone and he continued to run in the hope of catching him.

We finished our lunch and continued on to Abrahams Valley, where I mistakenly tried to cheer up the rapidly tiring Jess, by saying I think it will be flat along here........hmmm it was the hilliest part of the ride . I think she let me off when I decided to do a bit of "off roading" on some more technical bits of the ride and made her laugh!

We crept along the remainder of the blue route, with a few tears and whines from Jess, but she did very well really!

Sue and Jess had a moment, when we reached the stream, with both getting stuck half way and ending up Paddling 

Back at the Visitor Centre we indulged in Coffee and Cake, having done 12.7 miles with a surprising 870ft of climbing.

Bundled bike back in car and had a good drive home.

Fabulous day


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2015)

Old jon said:


> This is part of yesterdays ride, I took this morning to sort out the video . . .
> All this new fangled stuff really is marvellous !!
> Leaving Askwith behind, through Weston and down the hill towards Otley.
> Ooops, cannot find a way to upload a video.
> ...



You might have to make the post 'Public' for us to be able to view it.


----------



## galaxy (11 Oct 2015)

Errands run this afternoon, 12miles down the river Blackwater onto the Basingstoke canal ending up at Costco for a cooked chicken.


----------



## Old jon (11 Oct 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> You might have to make the post 'Public' for us to be able to view it.



I may get the hang of this stuff sometime, I posted the Weston video and one from yesterday on YouTube, and I did make them public. I think.
Like the old man I am, I cannot find the links and succesfully paste them on this tablet I am using. Will repost them tomorrow, food is calling right now.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Oct 2015)

A sparkling afternoon here in the flatlands in the sunshine, for a ride to Upware and Wicken and then back.







Wicken Lode. I walked this bit just to savour the tranquility of the place for a little longer.






Burwell Fen. Wicken had been relatively busy with a lot of peds /dogs on the shared use path. But it's no problem if you don't mind slowing/ stopping a lot which I don't . Shame the same can't be said for the roadie who barrelled on through a group of elderly folks on a guided walk shouting BIKE! as he roared through them. I do really wonder what the hell is wrong with people sometimes.






From Reach Lode bridge the Konik ponies were close by. Although it looks like one of the traveller's horses (the black one) has joined them but they don't seem to mind. A very placid breed they are.

I sat in the sun for a while watching marsh harriers and stonechats, and could feel its strength still. It's good to savour these final warm days of the year, though I tend to spend these times worrying about stuff instead of enjoying the moment. Anyway, 17 miles in total in several hours. I'm not one to be troubling the good people at Strava any time soon.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> Another lovely sunny day for a bike ride. I'd arranged to meet some friends from Worcester, at Cannock Chase.
> 
> Bundled the bike into the car and had a trouble free journey to Cannock, arriving in time to bundle the bike back out of the car, ready for my friends to arrive about 10 minutes later.
> 
> ...



Good stuff, and a useful reminder you don't have to do 60 miles at roadie pace to have a grand time on a bike.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2015)

LET'S GO TO THE SEASIDE!!

Who doesn't like going to the seaside.. no one... so today's destination was that there Brighton. A lovely sunny, but slightly chilly day and an even lovelier tailwind made for a very quick ride down to the south coast.

I've lost count of the amount of times I have done Ditchling Beacon. Today's climb was for perfect conditions. Very little traffic and a sunny day making for stunning views that never fail to impress. Except, for some reason I found it one of the hardest ascents that I have done of it. Not sure why. Just felt out of sorts. For the first time I had to get right down on the lowest gear. But climb it I did. And what goes up. must go down.. the descent into Brighton is always a joy, even that naughty little climb past the golf course that no one ever remembers until they are on it.

Descending into the town itself I was overtaken by at least 50 motorbikes. There was a bike rally being held on Madeira Drive. The thousands of bikes and all the noise that they bring with them was a sight and sound to behold.

A lovely day with blue skies and diamonds dancing on the sea meant Fish and Chips (& mushy peas)... a fitting lunch indeed.

The return meant for a far tougher ride home as the windy Gods decided to taunt my every pedal revolution with a cheeky headwind.

So, 110 miles for the day. Century # 27 for the year, 161 over all and a rise of the Eddington number to 106.

Great riding, great day.







Cuckfield





Atop of Ditchling Beacon





Looking back down the road





Brighton Beach





Fish & Chips





Furnace Pond, Slaugham. (pron. Slaffam)


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual...

A mate was dropping his wife and son at Heathrow for a trip home to Rio for a few months, so, once he was back home to Northampton, we had planned to meet up at 14:00 at his place for coffee and then a pedal. 

As it's my weekend off, I got out a bit earlier to enjoy the day..





_Just behind B&Q, on a Nene tributary, a cheery wave and hello was exchanged. Lovely way to travel!_

I was on my CX and had already done about 25 miles around the backwaters and canal banks before hitting the tarmac through a new housing development on the west of the town before riding, via Duston, into Harleston Firs for a while. 






Some of the trails were more suitable for my MTB, so I turned back onto less gloopy parts of the area! 
It was nice to give the bike a challenge off-road, even if the Marathon Plus's were more suited to drier surfaces.... Slip sliding away at several points, especially as I was clipless.. 

Once we'd met up, we headed for a few places he'd not ridden before (it's always good to find new trails to ride!)






There are quite a few unofficial trails at the top of Delapre Park and behind the golf course to play on. Sadly, once again, wrong bike, wrong tyres, but I did give it a go! 

Once we'd slithered out of there, I was needing to get home as I was picking my granddaughter up to stay for the weekend, so we tootled back via the Washlands and Lings woods before parting ways.

Great ride, 40 miles, on tarmac, trails and mud...

https://www.strava.com/activities/410121923


----------



## Spartak (11 Oct 2015)

Rode local CX event today - lots of fun in good conditions ;-)






Managed 7 laps & didn't finish last !!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Oct 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Good stuff, and a useful reminder you don't have to do 60 miles at roadie pace to have a grand time on a bike.


True indeed, like we had a fabulous time yesterday riding around Loch Rannoch!
I'm a day behind, had to stop editing pictures last night, as work was looming in the morning.
Four of us set out on Saturday to meet @SatNavSaysStraightOn plus hubby Stuart on holiday in Loch Rannoch: me, @Fubar, @Pale Rider, @User9609.
The weather stayed fair for the whole day, which is unusual for Scotland in October. I had waterproofs at the ready, just in case, ended up taking my upper layer off.
I was met at Rannoch station by @SatNavSaysStraightOn's hubby, who showed me some interesting local ... stones! 
Here is the Frog Stone:


I did stop several times to take more pictures, Stuart was a model of patience with this slow coach 
Still, the 10 miles to the holiday cottage were reached much faster than had I ridden them alone 
I was the last one to arrive, met the rest of the posse, all apart from @Fubar and I were meeting for the first time, which was lovely, nice to have banter face to face with folks you feel you already know from forum banter.
What a feast of homebaking @SatNavSaysStraightOn put on the table for us, ignoring the twinges of her bad back: thanks so much for your effort Emma, scones are lovely, forgot to taste some of the soda bread! 
Our ride around the Loch was at Pat 5mph speed, loved every minute of it, being shown the wildlife, looking at the scenery.
@SatNavSaysStraightOn's trike is awesome, and so is the rider!












SatNav, you're awesome!



__ Pat "5mph"
__ 11 Oct 2015





 ... hope this embedding media feature works.
It was a 3 hour train journey each way for me, well worth it for the pleasure of this ride in such good company.
Suddenly, it's 2 hours to my train back, we are 18 miles from the station: will Pat 5mph make it? @Fubar had already left to catch his train, while I'm still chatting away.
Well, I made it in one hour 15 minutes (why are moors always up a hill?), including a comfort break  a "ohhh, it's a stag, hellooo" break, plus two more picture stops.
At the deserted station, a deer family made an appearance: yes, more photos 












Deer family



__ Pat "5mph"
__ 11 Oct 2015





More pictures here. Actually I took many more, but it seems I have reached my quota on CC, so will link of a FB album in the future.
Useful fact if you find yourself in the area: Rannoch Station does not lock their toilets after the staff goes home.


----------



## Saluki (11 Oct 2015)

Short 16.6 miles today. Took the CX's along the cycle route to Nactoc then back on the back roads and down to Levington marina and then took the trails back to the rear of Felixstowe docks. The marshes were really pretty, the visitor centre shut. Locked loos near all that running water, not funny.
We didn't even average quite 10mph, had a blast and enjoyed the sun. I haven't to as far as strava yet as on the tablet this evening.

https://www.strava.com/activities/411400652
Edited to add the Strava link. Borrowing some wifi again.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Oct 2015)

30 miles today east to the A1 and, after yesterdays post box and phone box, in Farnham I found a phone box and a tandem




I have posted a picture of the church at Arkendale before but one seems that bit more dramatic (bar the overhead wires) along with the autumnal trees




Headed south down Moor Lane (post box and phone box passed but somewhat separated from "The Old Post Office") to the fringes of Coneythorpe where a lane heads back to the eastern edge of Arkendale, its former role a bit obvious from the road sign despite its lack of width




Now serves a few houses and as far as a new alignment alongside the A1(M) is reasonable but beyond there with no traffic from the A1 to Arkendale any more its becoming a mere field access with consequential muddy stretches. The local landscape around here will change as North Yorks County Council have given themselves permission to build a "energy-from-waste" plant on the east side of the A1(M)/A168 and work is underway as highlighted by the distant cranes




Headed into Staveley where the village entrance almost has its own traffic calming feature in the retained bridge abutments of a long closed railway line




Knaresborough brought the days canine incident, the glance back and the dog thinks I will walk in front of the cyclist




Oddly stopping for the dog was the only incident as the tourists were well behaved and responded for once to the ringing of the bell; weaving between them meant for once the vid cam picked up a cracking shot of the viaduct.


----------



## Fubar (11 Oct 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> True indeed, like we had a fabulous time yesterday riding around Loch Rannoch!
> I'm a day behind, had to stop editing pictures last night, as work was looming in the morning.
> Four of us set out on Saturday to meet @SatNavSaysStraightOn plus hubby Stuart on holiday in Loch Rannoch: me, @Fubar, @Pale Rider, @User9609.
> The weather stayed fair for the whole day, which is unusual for Scotland in October. I had waterproofs at the ready, just in case, ended up taking my upper layer off.
> ...



Not much more I can add to Pat, @Pale Rider, @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @User9609's write up's - my pics aren't as good! Lovely day out meeting new folks and having a laugh, our hosts were very welcoming (the soda bread was cracking Pat), the weather behaved, scenery was great and @SatNavSaysStraightOn is one gutsy lady (with a very patient hubby!). 

Leaving everyone at Kinloch Rannoch gave me 1 hour to cover around 16 miles to catch the train, which made it... Interesting! Rolling into Blair Atholl with 7 minutes to spare was Squeaky Bum Time!

Thanks everyone, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (11 Oct 2015)

Having missed out on a Sunday ride last week for no other reason than "duvet", I wasn't about to let the malaise set in again, so I took off on a route out to Ilkley. I took the direct route there, circumnavigating Bradford (a city best seen from a distance) and through Shipley and Guiseley. The return leg was more circuitous: up to Burley Woodhead and over the moors down into Bingley. Eschewing the quick route home I did the climb through Cottingley, Allerton and Thornton to Queensbury, from where it was plain sailing.

Oh, and I crashed a bit. Turning right behind a car which had made the turn left from the opposite direction, the driver slowed making me take evasive action into the kerb. I unclipped and made a hurried dismount but my momentum pitched me forwards onto my front. Grazes to knee and (bizarrely) chin. F*ck. The nearside brake hood was twisted out of alignment too. Double f*ck.

Anyway enough of my gripes. You want pics? Of course you do!

This is up on t'moor between Ilkley and Bingley overlooking Reva reservoir.





Looking in the opposite direction we see Otley Chevin, outcropping like only an outcrop can.





Actual distance covered was about 50 miles but knobhead here forgot to restart Armin the Garmin in Ilkley town centre so recorded less. 
As for elevation, Armin said just shy of 4,000 feet. Strava dispute this and say 3,434 feet. I know who I prefer to believe... 

https://www.strava.com/activities/410816808


----------



## Cush (11 Oct 2015)

Simple 11.5, over the Wetheral Viaduct and up through Great Corby past Corby Castle grounds. Left at the T Junction and down through HeadsNook to Corby Hill for a paper. Heading up Warwick Bank on the A69, get scalped by a woman a mountain bike, she's pedaling 20 to the dozen 50 yards higher up she has stalled, as I pass I remark "best slow and steady on this hill"  silly but satisfying. Turn right at the top of the bank and head towards Home Eden and home.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Oct 2015)

Excuse cross posting from show us your newbie progress
Did the Epic- Box Hill Sportive.
It was only 8 days since legs of steel, and could still feel the after-effects slightly.
I rode conservatively, though as it went I still foud it very tough.

First was an ascent of Box Hill, very routine for me. Then the rather steeper Ranmore Common climb.
There was a norther loop up through Effingham and Ockham and West Horsley, then a climb of a hill called perhaps Shere Hill I had not done before, quite tough

Then a smaller climb near Albury called Radnor Road climb
There were Ravens at the top (quite uncommon in Surrey)
THe next 60 odd miles were what looked on the profile to be undulating terrain. However it was quite wearing, there were few flats and by the time the proper hills started again, was quite tired in the legs
Route followed a typically loopy sportive route, via Cranleigh, Godalming, Hascombe, and down to near Billingshurst in Sussex.

Serious hills again were Box Hill and White Downs
The latter I found quite hard, and there were a few shell shocked cyclists at the finish

NOt a ride for quick times!

102.86 miles @ 13.3 mph
Feet climbed were 7615 feet, most I have done
https://www.strava.com/activities/411001082


----------



## Katherine (11 Oct 2015)

A lovely autumnal ride with the Chorlton Wanderers today. Lunch at Culcheth and a new route back through Birchwood.


----------



## mybike (11 Oct 2015)

Donger said:


> Sure enough, three quarters of the way round, just as I was indicating left and about to change lanes, some twonk in a red Audi accelerated past me only inches away from me to my left.
> 
> . I was on my best behaviour and let it go. Too nice a ride to go getting all het up. Feeling chilled. A nice ride.
> _Donger_



He's probably worried about his emissions & somewhat distracted.



Glow worm said:


> Burwell Fen. Wicken had been relatively busy with a lot of peds /dogs on the shared use path. But it's no problem if you don't mind slowing/ stopping a lot which I don't . Shame the same can't be said for the roadie who barrelled on through a group of elderly folks on a guided walk shouting BIKE! as he roared through them. I do really wonder what the hell is wrong with people sometimes.



I'm grateful that most people who ride along my stretch of canal do so sensibly


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Oct 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Excuse cross posting from show us your newbie progress
> Did the Epic- Box Hill Sportive.
> It was only 8 days since legs of steel, and could still feel the after-effects slightly.
> I rode conservatively, though as it went I still foud it very tough.
> ...



@Stonechat

Good ride - I miss reading about your rides as I don't go to Newbies much these days. No particular reason tbh. Keep x-posting!  Unless it's against the rules of course.


----------



## Diggs (11 Oct 2015)

Ok it's been a busy weekend so here we go..
Firstly a quick blast on the Saturday social 






Another early start this morning as Sunday is all about the kids again (excuse the non-cycling related post....post geddit )





Then back home for the Diglets to get their homework finished and for dad to sneak out and have a little bit more of the lovely October sun


----------



## Sbudge (11 Oct 2015)

Can I get away with "Yesterday's Ride" ? 

50km loop from Wendover, through Halton, up Aston Hill (!), Chesham, Gt Missenden, Prestwood, Dunsmore (who put THAT hill there?) and back to Wendover. I'd post a Strava link but the figures are too embarrassing.


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Oct 2015)

Group of three rides from yesterday.

First a steady 20 odd kms with the better half;she's still getting used to her Avail and had a tumble at a junction but much better at holding a nice cadence now.She's also got some bargain Giro shoes coming off the 'bay so will have to get some pedals soon;prob going for Look keo classics.

https://www.strava.com/activities/410831159

Then after we got back I went out on my own as I had missed the club ride on Saturday due to a bit of sickness(and the club curry night!),nice ride but ran out of team a bit at the end probably due to the sickness I had but pleased with the 31 kmh average;

https://www.strava.com/activities/410831159

And the third was just a warm-down on the way home,defo needed that bath after;

https://www.strava.com/activities/410831220


----------



## Surlydave (12 Oct 2015)

Another great ride around East Suffolk yesterday, 63 miles, sunny weather and a nice breeze to help us home. Ipswich to Valley farm, Wickham Mkt, then on to cafe at Sizewell. Tea stop at Parham air museum, on the way home, where there was a 1940s dance in full swing with most in period dress.
Unfortunately I don't know how to put link to Strava or photos on Cyclechat to share with you.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2015)

I went on my first ever cycling holiday last week to Catania in Sicily. Fellow CCer @BRounsley organised it; 7 riders in all. The plan was to eat and drink plenty in Catania and do a bit of cycling too. The area is dominated by Mount Etna and you can't really come to the region without going up it. 99.9% of people do it by car or bus. The 0.1% who are idiots do it by bike.

I'll just do the Day 1 ride for now, there will be a few more when I've got time. Basic idea was to do the hardest ride on the first day (Monday) while we were still fresh and hadn't eaten or drunk too much by then. Straight out of the apartment at sea level, all the way to the top of the road up Etna, turn around, then back to the apartment. Sounds a piece of cake. Except as soon as you leave the main bit of the city the climbing is constant. The climb is 28km at an average of 6%. There are flatter bits, but there are also 10% bits. The road goes up to about 6,000ft

And it was hot. It was probably 23 degrees when we set off. We stopped in Nicolosi on the way up for coffee and cake. By the time we started the "official" climb there (which is _only_ 18km) it was about 30 degrees. By then our group had whittled down to 4. The other three (having to deal with 10km climbing just to get to the official climb start) had bailed.

So off we set. I had 2 full litres of water with me, took the helmet off and slung it on the handlebars, unzipped the shirt all the way, pro style.....and we were on our way. Brian disappeared into the distance and I didn't see him again. The first 6km were manageable but I was guzzling water at an alarming rate. The second 6km were unbelievably hard. Probably 8-9% average and still really hot. The third third is the easiest with loads of hairpins and it was getting much cooler.

By the time I got to the top all my water was drunk. Brian was waiting for me and a few minutes later the other two arrived. We had a nice snack and drink at the ski station. Then the best bit...the decent. For those who know me, I'm not really built for climbing but I'm a good shape for descending. An hour and three quarters up, 20 minutes down

Here's the view of the ski station at 6000ft. Extremely barren as Etna is, apparently, Europe's most active volcano






This is Etna summit. Not much to see. You can go to the top by walking, 4WD or cable car. I was happy just to sit down and not expire completely






Obligatory selfie. You can just about make out the coastline at Catania in the distance






And finally, me "a repose" on a park bench in Nicolosi waiting for the other more tentative descenders to get down off the mountain


----------



## Spartak (12 Oct 2015)

Easy ride out to Chipping Sodbury to meet my dad for lunch at the Beaufort Hunt pub. 

Good cyclist portions available washed down with a lovely pint of .......


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Oct 2015)

Just a short slow one today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/411519822
































Beautiful day for it too


----------



## Old jon (12 Oct 2015)

Day off yesterday, the bike had a clean and oil, other than that I got on with different stuff. Warm (sort of) and bright this morning, all the encouragement I needed to pedal off. 38.9 miles in all, I under estimated the length of the ride a bit.
John o' Gaunts, Oulton, Swillington, Garforth, Lotherton, Towton, Tadcaster, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner and home again. Quite tired after all that. Some of the scenery might be worth a look at though.



Last ride for a while, a few days in London to come.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2015)

Here's day 2 (Tuesday)
The plan was to ride from Catania to Messina (which is about 70 miles north along the Sicilian coast) with a stop off in Taormina. Taormina is very pretty which is the good news. The bad news is that it sits about 800ft up overlooking the sea. So a bit of a climb is needed. The motivation was provided by the discovery of a bar that did good craft beers in Taormina so we were all up for it.

Another hot day. Even hotter in fact, max was about 31 degrees. But it was flattish other than the Taormina climb so should be OK. In truth the first 25 miles were pretty slow as some were feeling the heat and a couple of us pulled away a bit and did the climb. It was very nice, just 6-7%, loads of hairpins which were almost flat on their outsides for a bit of respite.

And the beer was delish...a strong stout, so I had a couple. They certainly gave me some courage on the technical descent.

At that time, all but three of us decided it was just too damn hot to do the 35 miles to Messina so that left us to push the pace up. Really good run, right along the seafront averaging about 18mph. When we got to Messina it was rush hour which in true Italian style is properly chaotic. But we managed and got the Messina - Catania train we had planned to get. After the mega-tough climb up Etna the day before it was good to get a relatively easy one in the next day....and Day 3 was planned to be a tough one too

Here's the view across the bay just before the start of the Taormina climb. We had ridden through the town across the bay so we'd already done a bit of a climb to get to that point






Here's Taormina looking up from the same point, you can see it's perched on the cliffs






And finally just to prove this isn't a figment of my imagination....here's me at the lookout point. Isla Bella down below and the road towards Messina along the coast in the distance. Actually there's a cable car up from there to the town but I did ride my bike up, honest






And contrary to popular belief, Italian drivers are very considerate of cyclists. They don't drive fast, they pass wide, they toot their horns to let you know they are catching you and are going to pass. And they let you have right of way at junctions and roundabouts, even when they should have it. I just had one close pass all week and in the chaotic cities I never had a single problem, nor did anyone else in the group


----------



## Donger (12 Oct 2015)

mybike said:


> He's probably worried about his emissions & somewhat distracted.
> I think his was a "Bluemotion". Mine was nearly a brown motion.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2015)

......and Day 3 dawns

This was always going to be a hard ride. Only the four fastest in the group were doing it (I just about qualified). 70 miles, 5,000ft of climbing, virtually all of which was on the outward leg to Centuripe. This is a beautiful hilltop (more like mountaintop I think) village, quite unspoilt and in a place with beautiful views.

Climbing started straight out of Catania and never really stopped all the way to the plains below Centuripe. It looked a long way off and a long way up. Tiny, quiet little lanes flanked by orange groves, little lizards scuttling away as we rode closer. It was even hotter that Tuesday, 32 degrees. As Centuripe, the location of the really hard climb of the day was about half way, we got there about 1pm. And it was boiling with virtually no elevation to reduce it.

The climb was about 2,500ft. For those who know them, it was a bit like climbing Holme Moss. Then when you get to the top you find someone has stuck Snake Pass on the top. So it was hard, really hard. And at various times the road sort of had collapsed off the side of the mountain.

Made it to the top and it was worth the climb. A really lovely, unspoilt little town. Only one restaurant open at lunchtime and we had a couple of beers (again) and a local speciality; risotto made into balls and then covered in breadcrumbs and fried. Called Arancini





They were much nicer than this stock photo. After lunch, a 10km, fast descent back to the bottom and then a flat run all the way back to Catania. And that was when we found that the wind had got up with all the heat. And it was a tailwind! A massive tailwind! It must have been at least 20mph. Enough to mean we could ride along at 25mph without any real effort. We flew back

Here I am at the top of the climb feeling pleased with myself. Apologies for the flash of gut. Etna in the far distance






View of the town






Probably the best day's ride of the holiday. Tough route, ridden hard. Great little town, lovely views and a fast ride home with a tailwind


----------



## Donger (12 Oct 2015)

3 great reports and some great photos, @nickyboy . Giving me ideas. On the down side, you look every bit as stern in your selfies as I do.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2015)

Donger said:


> 3 great reports and some great photos, @nickyboy . Giving me ideas. On the down side, you look every bit as stern in your selfies as I do.



I'd just cycled up a 28km climb. What were you expecting.........?


----------



## Mireystock (13 Oct 2015)

Great photo's guys n gals, keep 'em coming !


----------



## nickyboy (13 Oct 2015)

Day 4........

In the same manner as the ride to Messina (ride there, train back) we rode south to Siracusa...or Syracruse if you prefer. Folk were getting a bit knackered so this was only 55 miles and pretty flat. It was only 27 degrees, hooray!

We set off and the route south was almost completely flat for the first 10 miles. I found that I hadn't changed gear since leaving the apartment so I decided to up the novelty value of the ride and try to do it all without changing gear; a sort of Siracusa Single Speed challenge. Luckily I was in what I think was about 50-19 so I was in with a chance. SS riding takes some getting used to! There were a few decent climbs (maybe 2km @ 5%) and keeping the cadence up was tough. Going along the flat I got passed by an old guy on a moped. He was only doing about 19-20mph so I latched on the back. He kept looking round to see this manic cyclist a metre or so behind him. Got a 4 mile draft out of him which was great

The route to Siracusa is a bit industrial in places as it is the main area for the importation of oil into Italy. There are huge refineries dotted along the coast but the roads are quiet and it made for an interesting spectacle. Siracusa itself is a fine, ancient city. We headed for Isla D'Ortigia which is the cute, touristy island reached by bridge from the city proper. A circumnavigation of that (only about 3 miles), stop for another beer in another café and then back to the train station. All in all a pretty easy day.

I should say that over those four rides I had probably drunk about 18 litres of water which gives you an idea of how challenging it was. Set off with two litres each day. But by lunchtime that had gone....find a shop. Buy a two litre bottle. Refill both bottles....and all that would go too in the course of the afternoon. And that doesn't allow for those lovely lunchtime beers too

Here's a little stop off on an incredibly quiet rural road which stretches into the distance with Etna looming (as always). If you look closely there's something flying in the sky. It's actually a wasp....not a UFO that had flown out of Etna's crater as we first suspected







And here's a rather pretty fountain on Isla D'Ortigia






Day 5 was a flattish 55 mile ride with no great things to photograph or report on. So that's it. In all we did a shade over 300 miles and about 18,000ft of climbing in 5 days. Lovely experience and a good place to be based for a slightly different cycling holiday. And of course the food and wine were excellent. If anyone's interested in the area PM me and I'll try to help


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2015)

Sbudge said:


> Can I get away with "Yesterday's Ride" ?
> 
> 50km loop from Wendover, through Halton, up Aston Hill (!), Chesham, Gt Missenden, Prestwood, Dunsmore (who put THAT hill there?) and back to Wendover. I'd post a Strava link but the figures are too embarrassing.


I nearly always post 'Yesterdays Ride'.... In fact I'm abut to do it again.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2015)

Or even two day ago! 
My granddaughter had asked to go on a bike ride on Sunday morning, after staying over on Saturday night. I said that we could do Pitsford Reservoir, as it's fairly flat and a pleasant 7 or 8 miles round.
The weather was quite good, but with a bit of a breeze blowing across the water. 
As I knew a mate was off as well, I txt him to see if he wanted to meet up for a sedate mile or so. Yep, he was up for it, so planned a meet at the top dam wall at 11:00 that he fitted into his longer loupe.
Sure enough, on the dot of 11:00, he turned up just as I was taking the bikes of the top of the car.After a chat for a few minutes, we set off down the waterside trail.
As expected on a decent Sunday morning, it was very busy there. I'd said to Faith that I'd get in front of her at the blind bends in case anyone came blasting round (as they sometimes do!) but for the rest of the time, she could take the lead.





One of the quieter parts, after my mate had headed off homewards, after 3 miles, from the cafe. He couldn't take the pace, I reckon!

Bless her, her legs were aching a bit by the time we got to 6 miles, but she did well, and after a stop or two for a rest and a snack, we finished up back at the car on 7 miles.
As we were sitting on one of the benches, I pointed out the distance we'd ridden as we could see most of the Res from there. She was well impressed with herself (so was I!)






Spotting the ice cream van in the car park a bit further up the road, we pedalled a few hundred yards more to get one.

Happy days....

https://www.strava.com/activities/410727610


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2015)

Another "yesterday's ride" poster here as well... 

I'll let the pictures talk for most of the ride. The weather was great, we met up with Blue again (the rescue boxer some people we 'know' have adopted after their last one died) and this time he was a lot less afraid of us and we were able to say hello and let him sniff us. He's not yet at the stage of letting us stroke him, but is no longer afraid of us. 





Empty roads





Wonderful native woodland (as this patch is - the forestry commission is in the process of harvesting the non-native timber from the Loch Rannoch area and is replanting it with native timber trees (mostly pine) but when the cut down the woodland, they are now leaving native trees standing which is a huge improvement on the past!). We stopped here to put extra layers on. It was getting quite cold despite it being only 3pm in the afternoon!





This rainbow was visible over the mountains to the north for the entire time we cycled along the south shore. Luckily it stayed put for the entire time and we never had the rain or the clouds that it conveyed.





Still there!





You know what is coming next... well my OH does anyhow and had stopped even before I had reached the photo opportunity but by now the temperature was dropping right off and winter kit (back at the holiday home) was the order of the day!





I just love the colours in this tree but sadly the little camera was struggling to capture them sufficiently well.





Back at the holiday home and the afternoon light was stunning (and stunningly cold as well... that chain of mine can wait until tomorrow for its oil! ) And @User9609 they are Jacob's Sheep.





Shiehallion looking good, but it is chilly out now.





No bike maintenance tonight, its too cold, But just in case you are wondering what you are looking at, this is the earth shadow from last night. It is when you see 'sunset like' colours in the east rather than the west and it is the earth's shadow cast upon the atmosphere and last night it was very visible here in Loch Rannoch. The shadow is the blue area at the bottom of the picture (in the sky) and it rises rather than falls as the sun sets. Ironically it actually needs pollution (dust particles) in the atmosphere for the shadow to be cast on, so is an indication of poorer air quality rather than better air quality - but that is somewhere to the east of us (potentially thousands of miles away?)...

And so another 23 miles is ticked off in my fastest time this holiday...
https://www.strava.com/activities/412058862

We might just do something different today (assuming the dense fog burns off that is!)


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2015)

Another pre work 13 miles nice with a bit of a breeze and even a tail wind at times. Bike went well new brake pads helped with the stopping 
Would have loved a longer ride but work was looming.


----------



## Postmanhat (13 Oct 2015)

From Sunday. No pics as forgot to charge the phone. And the garmin gremlins did their worst halfway round, so will have to use the medium of strava segments

14 miles up to Crich to watch my first hill climb event. Was surprised to see someone I vaguely knew from work slogging their way up. "Go on Ian!" I encouraged, and got a quizzical look in return. Checking the startlist later, realised this was the third colleague in as many months had been calling the wrong name. Is there a word for this condition? 

A few miles over the moor, then a fairly grim grind up an A road https://www.strava.com/segments/714304. Just about worth it for some sweeping views of Chesterfield's environs and the descent into Holymoorside. https://www.strava.com/segments/4645969 followed and the easiest Cat 3 I'd ever done. Pretty pleased with myself till I got back out onto the moor and clocked the wind was behind me 

Was really looking forward to going down Beeley Hill on my new tyres , till a Land Rover pulled out in front, dawdled down for 200 yards, then turned off again. Spent the next few miles nursing my anger in preparation for Bank Road in Matlock https://www.strava.com/segments/2228122. This in on my ticklist for 100/200 greatest climbs, and that was about the only thing that got me to the top, as it's a residential street with only concerned looking pedestrians as scenery. Very fit people combine this with the Riber Road climb, and both are part of Matlock CC's hill climb next Sunday. I crossed the road to a bench for a stunning view of the castle.

Quick descent then https://www.strava.com/segments/5226562. Was a job to find a rideable surface at times, but more gorgeousness at the top. Down to Cromford for the final ascent https://www.strava.com/segments/1472586 and 14 flattish miles home

Plotting it on strava comes up with 57 miles and 6000ft elevation. Easily the best/stupidest ratio so far on a 40+ miler. Hopefully sufficient prep for a couple of ticklist-inspired sufferfests this week


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/412119879

30.5 miles today.


























The weather was more variable today, still nice up at Fareham though.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Oct 2015)

I'm a little out of date on here, simply put my rides are not very exciting. I have ridden every day, but invariably take in the same route (or a variation of it) time after time, and there's only so many times pedalling to the 2 local High Streets can be!
The miles are ticking along though, and I'm hoping for reasonable weather tomorrow. Plan to put the bike in the car and head 4 miles up the road to do a lap of Windsor Great Park, change of scenery at last.


----------



## Brandane (13 Oct 2015)

Today was a great opportunity to go and do my 100 km ride for the CC 2015 metric challenge. No work, fine weather, and no other commitments to spoil the day! I was up and out of the house for 9am; still quite chilly - but let's not be too fussy, this IS October after all. This is the best spell of weather we have had for a long time, the last 2 summers included.
I got my climbing in early by heading north over the Brisbane Glen to Loch Thom, source of water for the town of Greenock below. Even if soap sales are low, they do drink the stuff when there's no "Buckie" available . Only kidding @Bobby Mhor .

Loch Thom:




From Loch Thom, I went east on a Land Rover track past another 2 reservoirs, and this track takes you out on the back road from Greenock to Kilmacolm - once upon a time Kilmacolm had the highest concentration of millionaires in Scotland, apparently. There are still some very grand houses around.
From Kilmacolm, the Sustrans track along an old railway line takes you all the way to Johnstone and then Lochwinnoch. A welcoming flat cycle after the Brisbane Glen!

Breakfast at The Junction café in Lochwinnoch; highly recommended!




Lochwinnoch is only 14 miles from home, but in order to get the miles in, I continued south to Kilwinning, and then up the coast road to West Kilbride. From there I diverted for a stretch of off roading along the beach at Portencross, which takes you out at Hunterston nuclear power station. From there it is a pleasant 5 miles along the coast to Largs. Strava.

Phone camera stayed in my saddle pack until I reached the coast (above pics I cheated and stole from the net, sorry! Other people always take better photos than I do). Here are some real ones from today....

Clyde coast with Arran in the distance....





Almost home.....


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Oct 2015)

I beginning to think that the farmer who told me it's going to be a hard winter was right as I found it decidedly chilly for this afternoons little sortie around part of the forest & some local lanes, but at least its dry & a new windproof jacket & full finger gloves kept me quite toasty.

Just 30 gentle(ish) miles with the usual selection of wildlife playing chicken with the roads plus some new arrivals munching on the abundance of acorns.

https://www.strava.com/activities/412196710


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Oct 2015)

Another my ride on Sunday, going to the north and east of Leicester - taking in some new routes - great cycling roung there, and back via Peatlin Parva where I saw the Vulcan bomber fly over.
120Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Ingarsby - South Croxton - Marefield - Owston - Somerby - Braunston - Launde - Allexton - Eyebrook Reservoir - Drayton - Slawaston - Cranoe - Goadby -Carlton Curlieu - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Blaby
I think I'll make a point of doing more exploratory rides - 13 years cycling in Leicestershire/Rutland and still discovering new routes! Photo taken at Launde.


----------



## gavgav (13 Oct 2015)

A quick ride around Shrewsbury, after work.

Followed the cycle paths to Sundorne, then through Castlefields and along the towpath by the River Severn, into the Quarry.

Up through Copthorne and Radbrook, Nobold and Meole Brace, where a woman started to pull out from a junction to my left, but just as I was about to perform an emergency stop she looked again, must have seen my lights and stopped abruptly with a raise of her hand to apologise.

Took the old railway bed paths into Sutton Farm, to avoid the roadworks and home with 13.0 miles done.

Getting properly dark out there before 7pm now, but the lights did their job.


----------



## Spartak (13 Oct 2015)

Had two meetings & a hospital appt. today so used the bike to avoid traffic & parking charges !!

Only took 27 mins to get from Emersons Green to Victoria St. in Central Bristol !

Then rode along the River Avon to Portbury Dock in very warm autumnal sunshine. 

Then back to Southmead hospital for an ultrasound - btw I'm NOT pregnant ..... but had my hernia confirmed ;-)










Got a rear wheel p#nct#re a mile from home so just managed to get home without fixing it on the roadside. 

Over 50 kms for the day & zero petrol used & zero parking fees paid.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (13 Oct 2015)

Luckily I knew @Brandane was heading into Mhor territory so I decided to escape to the Highlands(well almost)..(I didn't really know)


Dropped down to sea level and headed east through Langbank, up Hatton Brae and made my way up to the Erskine Bridge.





I hadn't decided the route after coming off the bridge but as it was a sunny day, I headed west along Route 7.
I passed through @Mad Doug Biker territory (avoiding garages in case I met him), a steady run up the path alongside the River Leven until I reached Balloch.





Home?
nope I thought I'll travel up Route 7 for a wee bit and ten miles later after passing through Croftamie en route, passing over a tin bridge then soon I sat in the square at Drymen.
I saw a sign for The Shire en route and not a Hobbit in sight.





Do I reverse?

Nope, I headed down the A811, a hairy ride at times, everyone trying to bomb down the road.
I rejoined Route 7 and cycled through the country park at Balloch.





A reverse run down the banks of the Leven which was busy with cyclists
Reaching Erskine Bridge, I thought I better decide the way home so it was off across to Houston, Bridge of Weir and on to Route 75 to one mile form home.
A long soak to ease these weary old bones and now with a chilled cider.






70 mile run, no bad for an almost pensioner
(and no @Brandane)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2015)

It seems like everyone had a stunning day yesterday and it was no different here in the Highlands either (so this a 2 parter... I took too many photos again  ), except that we started off at dawn with the fog rolling in and a decision to make on how long to leave our ride before we set out in it. We left around 11am just as colour was starting to show in the fog and within a mile had cycled out of the fog. It was bitterly cold and very definitely winter kit territory today.

The loch was stunningly beautiful with the fog on it and I was cursing being on crutches and not being able to clamber down to the loch shore to get the pictures I wanted. I had to send my OH down twice on one occasion, he just doesn't see pictures the way I do, but I managed to get what I was after in the end.





Where the fog started to burn off...





Decision time - cycle ride or go back to the cottage and get the big camera and the car and have a photography day? It was a close call I have to say...





The autumn colours and the last of the fog. Time to whimper and make the decision.





It's a bike ride day. The other end of the loch is just looking so tempting and I know Rannoch Moor will be stunningly beautiful today.





My view from the road and the last of the fog...





My OH was sent down to the loch shore for an attempt at a picture or two





Second attempt! And he has almost captured what I was after 

Around the corner and Blue was out waiting for us today and instead of running away, he ran towards me playfully, full of excitement and happy to see me. He even repeatedly allowed me to stroke him which is fantastic. I was in return duly slobbered all over. Sadly it was time to leave and face the climb up onto the Moor which actually surprised me. I found myself in 4th gear for the steepest part and 8th and 9th gear on other sections, far higher and easier than I was expecting!

Lunch was taken earlier than anticipated. The plan had been to have it at the station café with a cup of coffee, but photos and Blue had taken their toll on our time and we stopped and pulled up off the road on a track, sitting eating our soup and sourdough bread in glorious sunshine trying to work out why I had left the suncream at home (not even in the holiday cottage, but at home!) I had already caught the sun. Coffee was taken at Rannoch Station café again sitting out in the wonderful sunshine.

But it was time to leave and time to head off the Moor, enjoying the downhill. Only there were photos to be taken and then there was a yell. My heart sank - not another fairy visit for my OH surely? No. He had apparently decided that today's route was not long enough and left his gloves at the café. He would go back and catch me up. No arguments, I can get some photos in and enjoy the moor which I love so much.





Sadly it is almost impossible not to have these old power lines in the picture and that grass hides a lethal bog that you don't venture onto...





Just before my OH realises he has left his gloves behind. It was that warm that it took a long time for him to realise.





I just liked the reflection of Schiehallion.

Part 2 shortly...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2015)

Part 2 of yesterday's ride.

So I have some freedom whilst my OH returns to the café to get his gloves... and time to enjoy the downhill and a few photos...






Back the way I have come and the obligatory wing mirror photo 





The obligatory Frog Rock photo and today he is looking really good!





The fog has gone, but the loch is still amazingly calm and this is the view from our next rest stop. Liarn Farm is opposite and in the sunshine right now.





Looking good in the sunshine.





The view back down the loch towards Rannoch Moor where we were not that long ago. It is starting to cloud over now, but still looking beautiful but it is time for woolly hat and gloves. It is cold out of the sunshine.





And the view up the loch to where we have to cycle to get back to. It is rare to see the loch so calm.





We have finally made it to Kinloch Rannoch and another rest is in order. My legs are starting to tire and I need some more food. It is further than I have cycled for quite a long time and on top of that, my average speed is higher than it has been since my back went almost 12 months ago.





Those mountains in the distance are actually on the west coast on the other side of Rannoch Moor!





A touch of autumn colours, but the day is getting cold now and it is time to get home after a glorious day on the road. I am also getting the 'warning signs' from my OH about his patience levels and my photography. At the end of the day I have only taken +70 photos from today's ride...  I would count that as a good day on the road! 

Anyhow, somewhere around the 34 mile mark and an average of 9.3mph before the track up to the holiday cottage knocked me back to 9.2mph. But those new tyres seem to have made the world of difference to my speed despite all of the stops for photos! https://www.strava.com/activities/412717471


----------



## Stonechat (14 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Part 2 of yesterday's ride.
> 
> So I have some freedom whilst my OH returns to the café to get his gloves... and time to enjoy the downhill and a few photos...
> 
> ...


Awesome pictures SNSSO


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2015)

Today's 100 km ride was ... cancelled! 

As I was getting ready, I got a call from a courier to say that he would like to deliver my new laptop battery this afternoon. I asked if he could do it tomorrow but he replied that he is going on holiday tomorrow so if he didn't do it today, there would be a long delay. Oh, _super!_

I toyed with putting up with the delay but then the local anti-coagulation clinic contacted me to say that someone would be ringing me this afternoon to discuss some queries that I had raised. Where I had intended to ride has several phone reception blackspots so I could not risk going out anyway.

I am now stuck here with the sun shining, and not knowing when I will be able to get out. I'll try to do a couple of hours post-call and post-delivery.

I hope that I will do the metric century ride in the next few days and will report on it below if I do.

_Grrrrrrr! _

*PS* Rather than make another off topic post, I'll tell you here what happened with the delivery of my laptop battery ...

The courier who rang to tell me to be in for the delivery did not even bother to knock. I saw the van arrive and was on my way to open the door when he shoved the bag through the letterbox. The hallway floor is tiled so the package would have fallen on to a hard surface if I had not leapt forward and caught it mid-air! 

When I opened the bag, I discovered that the battery was inadequately wrapped in a thin sheet of polyurethane foam and would almost certainly have shattered on the floor. That would have been bad enough, but take a look at some videos on YouTube of what can happen when you damage a charged Li-ion battery (it had a 50% charge when delivered)!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Awesome pictures SNSSO



Thank you. It's a good little camera that Canon Powershot G15.

I am utterly shattered today. No energy whatsoever. My OH has gone out for a quick spin around the loch by himself. I don't care. Yesterday was simply stunning and for all I care right now it could rain for the rest of the holiday and it wouldn't matter!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2015)

I utility ride into town today, popped into the gym for a swim to try and loosen up the muscles from the run on Sunday, coincidently I rode past a runner who was wearing his free Oxford Half Marathon T shirt, so I had a quick chat with him, he ran it in 1:37, I was most impressed. Then popped into the town centre to the bank and the co-op. Not the most interesting of rides, and no photos today.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2015)

Great photos again @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## andytheflyer (14 Oct 2015)

Short 21.5 miles to Overton cafe and back on the recumbent. Not been out for 2 weeks - son and family over from Canada so cannot really abandon them while I go for a ride. They went out for a walk so I went for a ride.

Some catch-up required once they've gone home!


----------



## Jon George (14 Oct 2015)

I was trying to out-ride this when I passed a farmer trimming/savaging a hedge. Three minutes later and I'm sitting on the side of the road mending a puncture caused by a thorn from the clippings and singing Lou Reed's Perfect Day as I tried to ignore what was creeping up behind me. I did not succeed in out-riding the rain.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/412941986


























80.5 miles today.


----------



## Motobecane (14 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Part 2 of yesterday's ride.
> 
> So I have some freedom whilst my OH returns to the café to get his gloves... and time to enjoy the downhill and a few photos...
> 
> ...



Stunning pictures! Looks like you are having a brilliant holiday.


----------



## Brandane (14 Oct 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn , those pics deserve more than a mere like. Stunning, as others have said; and they are going to cost me a trip to Loch Rannoch in the near future whilst those colours are still on show. Hopefully before this spell of weather breaks.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Oct 2015)

My plan of driving to Windsor Great Park, a mere 4 miles away, and having a ride around started badly. My driving route should have avoided the school run mums, but I hit the level crossing at a bad time leading to 4 miles taking 20 minutes. I could have cycled there faster!! A chilly start to the day, certainly in the shady area's around the lake, but my ebay bargain Altura Transformer jacket performed well and kept the wind off. Dog dodging was the order of the day around the lake, before heading off to the other side by the Royal School where it's much quieter.
Misjudged the distance a little and ended up doing just over 11 miles. It's been a while since I've cycled around the park, so wonderful to have a change of scenery. Sorry for no pics (again), the Stag was out in deer park and the youngsters tend to be inquisitive of cyclists so I don't like to stop.
Back to the commute in the morning


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2015)

7.2 miles my distance today, still on antibiotics so not lots of energy for setting any pace today, just a lively sortie among fields and farms. A 20 or so mile segment is being added to the bicycle trail, taking it from Normal to Towanda and ultimately Lexington. That will really open up some countryside for travel by bicycle. I went my usual route, the Trek 7200 doing a fine job as it so often does. At the start of yesterday's commute, a Brompton was locked to the bicycle rack next to my Schwinn. Not a common sight in these parts.
67F
19C
Winds N 10 
relative humidity 31%
30.04 barometer
Sunny


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2015)

Brandane said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn , those pics deserve more than a mere like. Stunning, as others have said; and they are going to cost me a trip to Loch Rannoch in the near future whilst those colours are still on show. Hopefully before this spell of weather breaks.


It is a great place to visit. We can't actually work out how long we have been coming here but we are certain it is more than a decade. It's one of those places that the first time you visit you think there is not much to do, the next time you visit you find something more and the more and more you visit you realise there is loads to do in the area. 
There are a couple of cafes which you can venture into as well. The one at Rannoch Station is open 6 days a week (closed Fridays) and the one in Kinloch Rannoch is also open 6 days a week and closed on Mondays.

If you cycle in (or for that matter drive really) do yourself a favour and come in from the Calvine/Trinafour road and not the Loch Tummel Road (which is the Queen's view road). It is a much better route to cycle, more open, nicer, easier, better road surface and actually shorter! Or come in from Schiehallion and through Aberfeldy. Again it is a much nicer road and if the weather is good, then there are great views from both of these roads (@Fubar will confirm that the Calvine/Trinafour road is much nicer than the Queen's View/North Loch Tummel road).


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Oct 2015)

First proper commute this morning on the 1X10 converted XLS;still have to sort out the rear mech but it shifted ok even on the smaller cassette fitted to the Mavics.The Challenge Grifos ride ok on tarmac but really come in to their own on the loose surface of the cycle path along the Cam;still stop-start along there though as the rowers are back in full force so have to ease up here and there for the 'coaches'.

Oh and the Axiom mudguards held up ok although the rear is a tight-ish fit with the Grifos.

https://www.strava.com/activities/413345052

The 'nine' bike;


----------



## Fubar (15 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is a great place to visit. We can't actually work out how long we have been coming here but we are certain it is more than a decade. It's one of those places that the first time you visit you think there is not much to do, the next time you visit you find something more and the more and more you visit you realise there is loads to do in the area.
> There are a couple of cafes which you can venture into as well. The one at Rannoch Station is open 6 days a week (closed Fridays) and the one in Kinloch Rannoch is also open 6 days a week and closed on Mondays.
> 
> If you cycle in (or for that matter drive really) do yourself a favour and come in from the Calvine/Trinafour road and not the Loch Tummel Road (which is the Queen's view road). It is a much better route to cycle, more open, nicer, easier, better road surface and actually shorter! Or come in from Schiehallion and through Aberfeldy. Again it is a much nicer road and if the weather is good, then there are great views from both of these roads (*@Fubar will confirm that the Calvine/Trinafour road is much nicer than the Queen's View/North Loch Tummel road)*.



I can indeed confirm that is that case , I would be very tempted to take the train up to Blair Atholl again and plot a route home that takes in Rannoch Moor.

Fab pictures BTW.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Oct 2015)

Well it's been a bit different to today, a day of eccentrics and anoraks and great fun.

Back in September I met a group of cyclists whilst the Fragrant Mrs P and I where out shopping at a garden centre in Wallingford, I got chatting to them and one of them sold me there cycle group magazine with all the local cycling events listed. It being Thursday today I recalled that they were probably all meeting up this morning for cake and tea at said garden centre so checking the magazine I found that they were meeting this morning but at a different venue; because I had left it a bit late I didn't really have a enough time to cycle the 22 miles, plus I didn't really want to do a 44 mile round trip today, not with my marathon legs still a bit hurty.

I decided I would chuck the bike in the back of the motor, and drive to about halfway and then cycle to the meet, thus saving time and my legs. I drove to Millets Farm shop in Frilford and set out from there, in the car park there was a very large group of motorcyclists all on vintage and classic bikes, about 30 of them in all, all standing round discussing the virtues of Chinese tyres and twin carbs.







Classic Bikes.

I left them to it, and cycled the nine odd mile via Southmoor, onto Newbridge, Standlake, Brighthampton and to the meeting point at Aston Pottery. I was bit concerned if I was in the correct place as I saw no other cyclists about, and on arrival no bikes parked up, then round the corner I saw three old bikes and I then knew I was in the correct place.

Tea and cake ordered I went and introduced myself to a couple of folks and eventually about 30 riders all turned up, talking nonsense about rides, bikes and adventures, all very friendly. One chap there arrived on a 1941 sit up and beg that was his latest acquisition, he even had the the original receipt for it.






Not bad for 74 years old is it?

After an hour so of chewing the fat with these nice people I set off back to where I left the car , but not before spotting a couple of 1930's British cars, an Austin and a Morris driven by two delightful ladies, who were very happy to show these two lovely cars off.
















This flower bed was at the entrance to Aston Pottery, it looked stunning in real life.






Some of the group setting off.






This was at the entrance to the car park of Millets farm.






Rolling road block to let someone important through in the black car, a prime minister or a King, someone who ain't got shoot all over them anyway.






18.40 miles today, the longest ride on the road bike since August the 4th, I'd forgotten how fast it was.


----------



## Jon George (15 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> or a King, someone who ain't got shoot all over them anyway.


I'm guessing you may once have seen a certain film by Monty Python ....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2015)

So today was another ride. This time there was a twist. there was a race on. The rules were simple, initially. My OH had to go to Rannoch Station and have coffee and cake, and produce evidence of it that was recognisably Rannoch Station café. He then had to return to my route and follow me around the loch. Only I decided it wasn't fair. If there were 2 of us in this race, then there should be 2 coffees and 2 cakes  I had intended that he only have 2 coffees and 2 cakes in 1 café, but he misinterpreted me and I decided to let it live. Coffee and cake in 2 cafes and evidence to support both was to be submitted.... OK.
So rules in place, the race would start and end at the bottom of the track (mainly because I can't take the track very fast... ) There would be 2 races, a total time elapsed race (so basically first one back wins) and a total ride time race (shortest ride time wins)....

However, there was also to be an unexpected Cyclechat twist to this race which I was only to find out about much later on into the race and neither of us knew about at the start...

So setting out. It didn't take long for me to stop again wanting a photo.





I had intended it to be a wing mirror shot, but the truth be told it deserved much more, the autumn colours were just great, so I got out of my trike and took a shot back down the road.

From there is was a touch of sadness, a dead red squirrel kit at the side of the road and very recently dead as well, however I was soon to get a wonderfully long view and great chat with a red squirrel on the far side of the loch when I spotted it in the road and stopped when it didn't run off. It then proceed to recross the road, then ran towards me for 50-100m and stopped. We had a chat about the green cross code and all that and it left the scene leaving me feeling better about life.

I had a narrow miss with a bucket of water being thrown across the road when I slowed momentarily to let a BT car van pass me on a single track. I paused behind a white van in an entrance and in the same instance came the bucket of water being emptied across the road. A very sheepish decorator apologised and checked that he had actually missed me. I would have been needing to return to the cottage for a change of clothes had it not been for that BT car/van!





Further along and another set of trees (which have always caught the light and my eye) were doing exactly that... Schiehallion (mountain in case you have not worked this one out) was peeking above the road as well.





Then it was another set of trees and a snack needed.... This one, you just need to understand me and trees and light and well, nature really. And I just love this set of trees and the lichens growing on them and well all of it really.

Then life took a CC twist of its own. I spotted a motorbike coming towards me, thought nothing of it except that it suddenly slowed down and then stopped. Random thoughts crossed my mind such as lost or asking for directions until the rider took off his helmet and asked if I was called "xyz"... And so the CC twist took its own turn, because our own @Brandane having no work on today and having said he would like to see the autumn colours up on Loch Rannoch before they went, had done exactly that - he had come up here to see them and whilst at Rannoch Station café had encountered an English speaking cyclist and asked if he was SNSSO's OH.... And so the race and my route was given to him and he had decided that if he had not encountered me before Kinloch Rannoch he would come back down the south side of the loch for 5 minutes to see if he could find me... And before long my OH arrived on the scene as well!

Once they had both departed and left me to the south shore, I was on my own again and with the day getting colder wondering if there were any more photos to be had today... there were but I will only bore you all with a couple of them. I was conscience of the time and that fact that I had mucked up my refuelling stops today and I was alone (though knowing that I wouldn't be for too long) and I was getting very tired...

So I decided I wouldn't stop to take any more photos until I had finished the race. And these were those.





Looking across the loch from the bottom of the track and the end of the race. I was first back to base!





Looking up the loch towards Rannoch Moor and well my favourite area.
My OH arrived 2 minutes later. His ride time is apparently 20 minutes less than mine (yet to be confirmed) but he lingered too long in the 2nd café trying to download a BBC podcast  




His evidence...

Incidentally, I have knocked 17 minutes off my fastest (ride) time of the loch lap since fitting the new tyres, so I am feeling pretty happy with that and the 9.6mph average I made today!
https://www.strava.com/activities/413571260

There is one last lap of Loch Rannoch to be done tomorrow with it being our last day, but tomorrow will not be on my trike!

PS - the final count for today was 3 live red squirrels, 1 dead one, 1 dead hedgehog, 1 dead weasel and a field load of (live) coos.


----------



## Brandane (15 Oct 2015)

I am hoping there are no rules against posting this "ride" on this thread, despite the fact that the 2 wheeler used has the assistance of a small engine .
If it breaks the rules or causes offence to the easily offended then I will post it elsewhere - the Irn Bru blethering thread might be appropriate!

I started out this morning full of good intentions to continue the saga of painting the exterior of my house, and was even dressed in painting gear when I decided "stuff this" (or a similar phrase ) and swapped the old jeans for the motorbike waterproofs (too chilly for leathers now). It was all the fault of @SatNavSaysStraightOn for posting those pics of Loch Rannoch yesterday!

I set off in cloudless skies, albeit a tad chilly. I got as far as Inverkip (8 miles from home) when I ran into the fog - and if I thought it was chilly in the sun, then it was about to get a lot more chilly . Such are the joys of a motorbike when you are not generating any heat by pedaling it.... The fog lingered pretty much all the way as I made my way through Greenock, over the Erskine Bridge, up Loch Lomond side to Crianlarich, along Loch Tay and then north to Loch Tummel and Loch Rannoch. There was a break in the fog at Loch Lomond, where Ben Lomond was just about visible in the clearing mist.....






I arrived at Rannoch Station in nice time for lunch, and pigged out on Minestrone soup with a HUGE chunk of home baked bread, followed by the daily special which today was haggis, neeps, and tatties. I was just fending off the temptation of the cake display when a cyclist arrived. He spoke with foreign tongue, so I put 2 and 2 together and asked him if he might be the husband of our own SNSSO.. Transpires he was, so we had a chat and he told me where I might be able to find his good lady on her trike.






I left and set off to try and find SNSSO, and as per above post by her, we met up on the south side of Loch Rannoch for a quick chat; and thereby delaying her in the race with Mr SNSSO (but she won anyway! ). It was great to meet @SatNavSaysStraightOn and her OH.. Sadly the meeting was just a brief one as we had to head off, me facing about 120 miles on the motorbike, and Mr and Mrs SatNav continuing their race. My return route was south on the A9 to Perth (Schiehallion road WAS closed after all), M9 to Kinross then west to the Kincardine Bridge, followed by tedious motorways to Glasgow Airport, then A737 to Lochwinnoch, Kilbirnie, and home. Mileage for the day was in the region of 300, and felt a lot harder than my 100 km cycle a few days ago - motorbiking is tiring; you can't let your guard down for a second.

I took a few photos, but when it comes to photography I am no SNSSO, so apologies for these efforts which were taken just to prove I was there!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Oct 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Awesome pictures SNSSO


+1


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Oct 2015)

Shamefully I have unreported rides dating back to last weekend...all on the road bike*

Last Saturday, a run out through Thorner then the direct route to to Bramham via Wothersome dip, then (after Col de Town hill), a straighforward run down NCN R66 to Aberford, then back via Barwick and Scholes. It was a very grey and misty day, but fooled by the sun trying to burn through at home I wore my shades. This was not a good idea (see pic below) as there was a lot of moisture in the air...
A tidy *18.48 miles in 1hr 13 at an average of 15.2mph*
I'd have liked to go further, but the dog was back at the vets for more tests (all good, repeat in a couple of weeks but it looks like we've turned the corner  ).
Issues continue with mudguards.









Sunday, out to Thorner again, the Milner Lane and looped round towards Bramham before taking the road up to Wattle Syke roundabout then down the cycleway to Wetherby, over the river then out towards Walton, before cutting down to Thorp Arch and over the river to Boston Spa.
Then long way round to Clifford, then Bramham up Town Hill and out on Tadcaster Road before heading towards Stutton over the A64 where I stopped for a nosebag and a drink.




Doesn't the A64 look quiet - it wasn't but all the vehicles vanished for the photo! It was amazing how many peoples lane discipline improved on the road below while I was stood on the bridge. Perhaps me wearing a fluoro yellow top and a white helmet had something to do with it...
On to Stutton and the inevitable trip down Fanny Lane, then out to the A162, Towton and the road past the battlefield.
Down the hill into Saxton, and turned onto Coldhill Lane where I was met with a full on sportive heading towards me at a great rate of speed filling both sides of the road. No marshalls, no warning signs, nothing, just a road full of bikes bearing down on the junction at full pelt. I hopped up onto the raised verge to get out of the way, but goodness only knows what would have happened if I'd been in a car. More worrying was the shouts of 'clear' at the junction when it clearly wasn't (another 'leisure' cyclist was forced to stop and wait despite having right of way).
Once they'd passed I carried on, along with the other cyclist before meeting the second phase coming towards us at full speed, again filling both sides of the road.
Again I got out of their way before carrying on. This carried on out to Copley Lane where groups of cyclists continued to whizz by, although at least on this busier road they were keeping mostly to their own side in the face of oncoming traffic.
Anyhow, through Aberford and then the familiar route towards home. i ad to go to the bike shop to get the mudguards sorted (new ones had been ordered) so i cycled straight their. It's a long story, but I ended up going to Burger King for a drink while they tried to fit the new mudguards.




Anyhow, after some time and now mudguardless (the new ones didn't fit...) I cycled up home and reran the MotoGp on the box
Totals: *38.33 miles in 2hr 36 at an average of 14.7mph* and 1592ft climbed.
I wasn't paying attention at the time or I'd have pushed on to 40 miles, but 38.33 miles is a new record for me, so I'll take that. There is always next weekend.

Then just a local pre-tea spin last night, *7.32 miles in 27m 44 at 15.8mph*. Nice to get out even though it was dark by the time I got back. The orange lenses I've got for my shades are awesome in the failing light though....

PS - had a call from the bike shop this evening advising that they now definitely have some mudguards in stock that will fit my bike and I'm going in on Sunday after my ride. Fingers crossed.


* - it was commented on how I haven't been out on the hybrid for "ages", so it might be due a ride if only to prevent further sarky comments about bikes cluttering up the kitchen.


----------



## Fubar (15 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So today was another ride. This time there was a twist. there was a race on. The rules were simple, initially. My OH had to go to Rannoch Station and have coffee and cake, and produce evidence of it that was recognisably Rannoch Station café. He then had to return to my route and follow me around the loch. Only I decided it wasn't fair. If there were 2 of us in this race, then there should be 2 coffees and 2 cakes  I had intended that he only have 2 coffees and 2 cakes in 1 café, but he misinterpreted me and I decided to let it live. Coffee and cake in 2 cafes and evidence to support both was to be submitted.... OK.
> So rules in place, the race would start and end at the bottom of the track (mainly because I can't take the track very fast... ) There would be 2 races, a total time elapsed race (so basically first one back wins) and a total ride time race (shortest ride time wins)....
> 
> However, there was also to be an unexpected Cyclechat twist to this race which I was only to find out about much later on into the race and neither of us knew about at the start...
> ...



Another brilliant write up, meeting with @Brandane - and no rain! Miraculous.


----------



## Brandane (15 Oct 2015)

Fubar said:


> Another brilliant write up, meeting with @Brandane - and* no rain*! Miraculous.


It does happen; very occasionally .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Oct 2015)

Fubar said:


> Another brilliant write up, meeting with @Brandane - and no rain! Miraculous.


The forecast is threatening another good day tomorrow as well. If it stands true I'm going to need sun block!


----------



## Postmanhat (15 Oct 2015)

Have set myself a little challenge of doing the 17 peak district hills in Simon Warren's 100 and 200 Greatest Climbs books, by the end of the year. So got off the train at Macclesfield yesterday and straight into the Cat and Fiddle pass to Buxton. Took a few miles for my legs to warm up so by the time I got going, the climb was almost over. At 7 miles and 1700 feet, it was by the far the longest and highest climb I'd done. Plenty of landscape to keep you occupied, though moors really aren't my cup of tea. So just a quick snap at the top of the descent into Buxton, before the chills set in.












Cat and Fiddle



__ Postmanhat
__ 15 Oct 2015






In town, the Garmin and I started squabbling and it went into sullen mode, only blurting out if I made a mistake. The climb out of Buxton towards Leek is another in the books (Axe Edge). That done, and with scenery improving dramatically, headed off to Flash, which claims to be the highest inhabited village in England. The next 45 minutes were the best I've had on a bike. The roads were long and tempting












Flash1



__ Postmanhat
__ 15 Oct 2015






Even/especially when they went up












Flash2



__ Postmanhat
__ 15 Oct 2015


















Flash3



__ Postmanhat
__ 15 Oct 2015






Pedal-stopping views up every rise and round every corner












Flash4



__ Postmanhat
__ 15 Oct 2015






Couldn't believe how quiet it was. Only passed one car and three cyclists. Regretfully, had to head back to the A road. Was ignoring the Garmin's bleatings now, and just following road signs and it's compass, but managed to find the final part of the challenge, Gun Hill. Much harder than anticipated and the first muttered curse-inducer of the day.

Through Leek and onto my parents in Ashbourne was the plan, but had time for a bit of country lane exploring. Very soon find myself going up this https://www.strava.com/segments/2731012 Hardest of the day!
Then excitedly followed signs to Waterfall. The couple I met there though explained it was underground! The river (Hamps) suddenly disappears, and doesn't re-emerge until Ilam a few miles northwest and no-one knows what happens in between. Apparently, one potholer went down there and................was never seen again

Edit - Since found out the cracking area I was talking about is called The Roaches.
http://www.roaches.org.uk/
http://www.theguardian.com/travel/2013/mar/18/staffordshire-countryside-peak-district-national-park

I was in the bit 'behind' the crags. Virtually deserted midweek.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2015)

4.3 miles today, among the posh crowd. Not only a Brompton, but also a Tommaso in the same rack as Schwinn's at work, and rode part of my ride north with a friend who has an older Lemond. Quite a day among the fine bicycles. I may have to up my game in this commuting business.
65F
WindsW 10
Relative humidity 40%
Barometer 29.98
Cloudy bright


----------



## User32269 (16 Oct 2015)

Struggling to find time, as usual, to get out on the bike. Used a visit to see my parents, after getting kids to bed, as an excuse for a night time ride around Liverpool.












Took me past Anfield, home of the mighty LFC!
A quick scoot along an almost deserted waterfront.
Then a quick stop outside some other footy club!

Was nice to get the legs turning...bloody cold though!


----------



## User19783 (16 Oct 2015)

This is my ride from yesterday, 
On my new bike from Halfords, 

Started a t Abingdon on the ncr5 to Didcot, then on the ncr544 to Wantage, up to the Ridgeway and along to Harwell, back to Steventon and back to Abingdon,
The bike was really good, especially as I only paid £315 For it. A bargin for sure.

I am going to do the same route today but on my 29er .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2015)

Another early 13 miles before work, ride was good and the weather was a bit breezy in places but dry.

The Giant went well and has now completed it's testing miles so will be up for sale before long.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

User19783 said:


> This is my ride from yesterday,
> On my new bike from Halfords,
> 
> Started a t Abingdon on the ncr5 to Didcot, then on the ncr544 to Wantage, up to the Ridgeway and along to Harwell, back to Steventon and back to Abingdon,
> ...



You rode past my front door.


----------



## User19783 (16 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> You rode past my front door.



You are very lucky to live around there, 

I am just about to retrace my ride from yesterday, to see if my 29er is any quicker than the 650B?,

I shall give you a wave when I past you


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

User19783 said:


> You are very lucky to live around there,
> 
> I am just about to retrace my ride from yesterday, to see if my 29er is any quicker than the 650B?,
> 
> I shall give you a wave when I past you



I live in Upton, I might be going out me self in a minute, can't decide whether to go on the road bike on the 29er.


----------



## User19783 (16 Oct 2015)

It will take me a good hour or so to get to Upton, 
I will be on this bike


----------



## galaxy (16 Oct 2015)

i got in late last night, so did half hour on the home trainer, it was weird, didnt seem to be going anywhere quickly.Apart from the puddle of sweat on the garage floor.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Oct 2015)

An actual ride from today;

Out for a little roll with the better half up to the Welney wildlife centre and back with Val having her first official cafe stop.

Bit of a headwind going out but after an espresso and muffin and a good tailwind a much nicer ride back.

Think she's getting the hang of the bike now and not free-wheeling so much although climbs are still a bit of a struggle.She's now got some bargain unused s/h Giro shoes off the 'bay so I'll order the Look classic pedals this week-end for the next stage;could be fun.

https://www.strava.com/activities/414045660

Should add considering the destination that we saw a pair of swans flying,two separate marsh harriers,a kestrel and a big flock of Goldfinches.


----------



## User19783 (16 Oct 2015)

Today's ride was the same as yesterday,
I wanted to find out if my 29er is quicker than the 650B, and yes it is, yesterday was a no wind day but today it was blowing, but I still managed to get some good results/time.
Yesterday ride Today's ride
Av speed 12.40 . 12.44
Av heart 130. 127
Max heart 162. 156


Sorry @CarlP I went pass Upton at 11:30 guess you where on your way by then. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/414038554
















Nice day


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

I left a bit later than I intended but inspired by @User19783 I decide to go and bit of off road cycling today. I explored a few tracks I have not cycled before but not veering too far off my manor, a 17 mile loop on my Trek Superfly. I met a chap at the top of The Ridgeway that was riding a very nice Spesh carbon jobby MTB, he seemed to want to have chat, so we chatted about the routes, the bikes etc., nice man. I was in a bit of discomfort by then because trying to ride up a steep rooty bit I clicked my back again. I hate it when I do that. I had to lay down for ten minutes and do my stretches. Any way I had a nice ride even thought he weather was a bit grey, it was nice to be on the MTB for a change.

This week I have ridden all four of my bikes, not done that in one week before.






Grey Day






I thought another photo of this sign might be useful






Oxfordshire council are improving this track along part of the NC544 from this.






To this, it'll be really good when its done.





There's the really steep rooty bit that did for my back where the leaves are on the ground.


----------



## Buck (16 Oct 2015)

I'd not been out on my road bike for over two weeks  Busy busy at work + my son's birthday last weekend meant little opportunity combined with a bl00dy annoying cold and chest meant I was effectively grounded.

Anyway, off work today so I was determined to get out for a relatively short ride even though I still have the tail end of the cold and as I'm sat here typing, I have one of those really annoying tickly coughs but you know what? I still feel better for it.

The weather started off reasonable - a little misty but dry. The law of sod then meant that 5 mins after setting off the mist came down, the rain started and combined with a driving wind, the ride became less pleasant! Regardless, I headed up on the tops and decided that I wouldnt head too far out so headed up past the windmills and then head back on Broadstone Road.

As I rode past the windmills you couldn't even see the tops of them but the blades were spinning at a fair rate. I then approached a couple of cyclists as I turned up the Royd Moor Road short climb ( a cheeky 15-16% climb) had a chat with one of them comparing notes on the weather as the rain then headed off on my return leg.

I got back wet, but feeling better in myself for going out and I picked up a few tips whilst riding today: -

1) Rim brakes are not as effective as discs in the wet weather
2) Cycling in the rain can still be fun/rewarding
3) I need to fit my crud guards for winter!
4) I need to buy some overshoes!





https://www.strava.com/activities/414038455


----------



## User19783 (16 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> I left a bit later than I intended but inspired by @User19783 I decide to go and bit of off road cycling today. I explored a few tracks I have not cycled before but not veering too far off my manor, a 17 mile loop on my Trek Superfly. I met a chap at the top of The Ridgeway that was riding a very nice Spesh carbon jobby MTB, he seemed to want to have chat, so we chatted about the routes, the bikes etc., nice man. I was in a bit of discomfort by then because trying to ride up a steep rooty bit I clicked my back again. I hate it when I do that. I had to lay down for ten minutes and do my stretches. Any way I had a nice ride even thought he weather was a bit grey, it was nice to be on the MTB for a change.
> 
> This week I have ridden all four of my bikes, not done that in one week before.
> 
> ...



Excellent,
It makes sense to take mtb out, especially when the Ridgeway is dry.
Did you cycle along the A34 to the Harwell turn off?
I don't, there's a farm track just before the roundabout, which takes in the back of the new housing estate.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

User19783 said:


> Excellent,
> It makes sense to take mtb out, especially when the Ridgeway is dry.
> Did you cycle along the A34 to the Harwell turn off?
> I don't, there's a farm track just before the roundabout, which takes in the back of the new housing estate.



No, I went along the track along side A34.,


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Oct 2015)

I need to start off with an apology to @Brandane Sorry. 

I've done my best to restrict myself to 10 photos today... 2 of them were not taken by me (sadly....  this means that I am in them instead!)

It was the last day of our holiday today and we woke to dense fog that was much wetter than of late (OK I know this sounds mad, but everything was soaked and dripping wet in the fog this morning whereas the last few days, well the fog hasn't been as well, just foggy.). It also took much longer than yesterday to burn off, but when it did burn off, unlike yesterday it burnt off completely leaving cloudless blue skies and a completely calm loch. It was going to be a very hard decision between cycling and photography! But my big camera is just on the wrong side of being too heavy for me to lift with my bad back and well it was the last day here and there was something I wanted to do on the much quieter roads up here whilst I had the opportunity. 





So setting out was difficult. I just wanted to take pictures instead!





Yep - this is going to be a beautiful day and an excellent ride. Photography or cycling?





A little bit along the road and the fog has burnt off completely but there is clearly a barrier in the air, that is smoke from a log fire and it has formed the most wonderful arc!






One of the reasons for there being fewer photos today is that is me on the bike. Not trike - bike... yep - first time since my back went. Balance hasn't been too much of an issue, mounting the bike is more interesting, I needed help for support. Stopping is fundamentally, err, very interesting and needs planning but on the whole I can manage it by myself, just not everytime! It is things like taking a hand off the handlebars that is more interesting and the least said about my ability to look over or under my shoulder or even turn my head 90 degrees to look around, well the least said about that the better. I am going to need someone with me for quite some time to come!






So back to me taking photos, some more of that light and the trees I rather like...





Yep - enough of that, someone else was carrying my camera. that was the real reason for the lack of photos today on what has to be described as almost perfect cycling weather, scenery and roads. Almost because, well the roads are getting busy and I have had to start to use both hands and then both hands and both feet to count the number of vehicles we meet and today, well I had to borrow some hands and feet as well!





And so I had to watch the amazing light and amazing scenery plus almost mirror perfect images on the scenery rather than photo it until an agreed stopping place and rest point! Some assistance was needed with the stopping at this point because my legs were rather tired and I am also without my crutches, so I was also needing assistance to get to where I wanted to take photos, which wasn't the road and namely uneven ground that I struggled with, but it was worth it, at least for me it was! As you can see the autumn colours are amazing, as was the reflection! I have seen waves 6-8 foot high on this loch, but not today! The only thing causing ripples were the kayaker at the other end of the loch, the white throated dipper we stood and watched at this spot, and the fish who were jumping out of the loch fly catching!





A few more of those autumn colours against the loch as a background.





Schiehallion (yet again, sorry!)





The reflection - almost perfect.

Cycling back to the cottage was getting increasingly hard for me, but the light and the amazing autumn colours more than made up for the difficulty and the pain in my back. It had taken extra morphine, paracetamol, and was going to need more morphine, paracetamol and the heat mat before I was out of pain at the end and there was one final hurdle waiting for me at the end of the ride - the track. I did make it up it!  It took some doing and I came close to falling off the bike twice on the track (mostly for lack of low enough gears) and I needed my OH to catch me at the top because there was no way my leg was going to hold me (he did luckily catch me literally because I didn't make a clean dismount of the bike sadly). But I managed the round of the loch in 2 hours 4 minutes with an average speed of 10.9mph before the bottom of the track. I can't describe the feeling of elation that I have finally managed to ride my bike again. I hadn't dreamed of a full lap of the loch, I don't care that I wasn't trying hard around the loch, I couldn't afford to. I needed to take it easy and I needed to be careful. there were times when the pain was almost too much for me, and there were times when I was thinking this is really easy... I have no idea when I will be able to ride the bike again, and I will need to fit mirrors to it, and I will need someone with me for the time being, but I CAN FINALLY RIDE MY BIKE AGAIN!

https://www.strava.com/activities/414181962 the standard 23 miles for a lap of the loch and one very happy rider!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I need to start off with an apology to @Brandane Sorry.
> 
> I've done my best to restrict myself to 10 photos today... 2 of them were not taken by me (sadly....  this means that I am in them instead!)
> 
> ...


A like just isn't enough for this. Well done!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2015)

Today's ride, posted today...

After getting rained off yesterday, (indoor chores completed as it piddled down outside) I was able to get out late morning today for a few miles on the CX as the stuff I had to do was completed yesterday. I had no particular direction in mind for my ride, so just did a few lefts and rights at junctions to see where I'd end up.






After some miles on tarmac, I rode across a filed via a bridleway that took me around the back of Easton Maudit and towards some woods where some locals were blasting away with shotguns, so, discretion being the better part of valour, I cut down a farm track and through the farm buildings to get onto some tarmac again and into Easton Maudit village.






There's an enormous and ancient bike stand opposite the church there!






Heading vaguely homewards, I rode up a narrow lane I've noticed before, but never explored, in Mears Ashby, and was happy to find this lovely view on the corner.

By now, I was feeling a bit thirsty. Shame really, as my water bottle was on the garden table about 10 miles away.... <DOH> and I was thinking of stopping for a cuppa on the way back but time was passing too quickly and No.1 daughter and the grandkids were picking me up so we could go swimming for an hour or so before dinner.

Back home, after a surprisingly breezy, but dry, ride on just over 25 miles, in time to go and swim half a mile.

https://www.strava.com/activities/414075593


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I need to start off with an apology to @Brandane Sorry.
> 
> I've done my best to restrict myself to 10 photos today... 2 of them were not taken by me (sadly....  this means that I am in them instead!)
> 
> ...



Well done! This is the post of the week, no doubt!  

My ride today pales into insignificance - a quick local spin round post-work / pre-tea:

*8.37 miles in 31m at an average of 16.0mph* - for once I was paying attention when I got near home so added once around the block to push past 8 miles.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn once again great photos and great report. Thank you.


----------



## i hate hills (16 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It seems like everyone had a stunning day yesterday and it was no different here in the Highlands either (so this a 2 parter... I took too many photos again  ), except that we started off at dawn with the fog rolling in and a decision to make on how long to leave our ride before we set out in it. We left around 11am just as colour was starting to show in the fog and within a mile had cycled out of the fog. It was bitterly cold and very definitely winter kit territory today.
> 
> The loch was stunningly beautiful with the fog on it and I was cursing being on crutches and not being able to clamber down to the loch shore to get the pictures I wanted. I had to send my OH down twice on one occasion, he just doesn't see pictures the way I do, but I managed to get what I was after in the end.
> 
> ...


Stunning photography as always Sat Nav.


----------



## i hate hills (16 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Part 2 of yesterday's ride.
> 
> So I have some freedom whilst my OH returns to the café to get his gloves... and time to enjoy the downhill and a few photos...
> 
> ...


I'm being serious when i say that Visit Scotland really need to sign you up as their photographer.....stunning pics just stunning.


----------



## i hate hills (16 Oct 2015)

Jon George said:


> I was trying to out-ride this when I passed a farmer trimming/savaging a hedge. Three minutes later and I'm sitting on the side of the road mending a puncture caused by a thorn from the clippings and singing Lou Reed's Perfect Day as I tried to ignore what was creeping up behind me. I did not succeed in out-riding the rain.
> 
> View attachment 106843


It's a twister Auntie Em it'a a twister it's a twister.....


----------



## i hate hills (16 Oct 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/412941986
> 
> View attachment 106850
> 
> ...


Buns of steel....buns of steel......


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Oct 2015)

Anybody that rode in East Kent today needs their brains testing!!


----------



## i hate hills (16 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn once again great photos and great report. Thank you.


Second that...


----------



## ColinJ (16 Oct 2015)

I have been enjoying the reports from your Highland holiday @SatNavSaysStraightOn - that last report especially, both for the lovely photos and the great news that you are riding a bike again. I remember how important it was for me to get back on my bike after 8 months off due to illness! Keep it up, but please be careful not to fall off and hurt yourself. (I am beginning to sound like my late father, as well as looking like him - ha ha!)

Today, I finally managed to do the 100 km ride which had been postponed from earlier in the week. I have mentioned elsewhere that my route was loosely based on the Season of Mists audax route. I normally ride that event every year but had my family up last weekend when the ride took place so I skipped it.

The weather was disappointing today. Conditions were very overcast and my phone camera failed to take any decent photos because of the poor light. The scenery was great but it didn't look at its best. There was a chilly NE wind blowing all day which started to bite every time I stopped..

My pal Bill wanted to join me for about 90 km of this ride so I met him in Todmorden this morning and we did an easy warm up along the A646 towards Burnley before turning off and climbing up to the end of the Long Causeway at Mereclough. We then followed the SoM route through the fringes of Burnley as far as the village of Fence. I had plotted an alternative route which largely did the SoM route from there in reverse, so we turned right there instead of the usual left.

We passed through the villages of Newchurch and Barley, and began a long drag up round the eastern side of Pendle Hill to Twiston Moor. Bill suddenly called out that he had a puncture. The cause turned out to be a huge thorn. we had ridden round piles of the things in the road where farmers had been hedge-trimming, but Bill did not spot that one. He took longer than usual to sort the problem out and I got quite cold standing in the wind. I thought I would be ok with long-sleeved base layer and jersey plus a gilet, but a long-sleeved windtop or armwarmers would have come in handy.

We got going again and crested the summit, then did a rapid descent through Downham to Chatburn and then on down to cross the river Ribble. And then the road started going up again ... I'll post a route elevation profile at the end of this report so you can see how crazily hilly a route it was. There was hardly any really flat road in 100 km of riding, and many of the hills were steep. A toughie for a cold day late in the year!

We were making fairly steady progress towards Slaidburn when I became aware of an urgent need to up the pace. How can I put this .... Er, the management of the 'Slow boat to China' had been taken over by the Rapid Transit Authority!  

So, a rapid descent to the village led to a frantic public toilet strip. Damn those bibtights with a jersey and gilet over the straps!

Feeling much better, I rejoined Bill for a quick butty break and chat and then we set off again.

We took the 'quiet lane' from Slaidburn through Laythams to Newton and then began the ascent of Waddington Fell. Bill slowly climbed away from me but only got about halfway up before pulling into a layby with a second rearwheel puncture. I suspected that he had missed a second thorn from the initial puncture incident, but neither of us could find anything penetrating the tyre. We checked the tube and there was a distinct hole in it, but there was nothing stuck in the tyre. We double-checked - the hole was 9 inches from the valve but the corresponding parts of the tyre were unmarked - yes, we DID check in both directions from the valve! My theory is that Bill had got a piece of grit inside the tyre when he fixed that first puncture but that it fell out again when he took the tyre off to fix the second one. The second replacement tube stayed inflated for the rest of the ride so I don't think there was anything wrong with the tyre itself that second time.

Up over the Fell and then an exhilarating descent to Waddington. It is very easy to hit 50 mph on that descent. That is pretty safe until you get down towards the village, where the road surface starts to break up. You do NOT want to be hitting a pothole at speed, so slow down in good time!

We normally turn right at Waddington to ride back to Whalley, but today we rode on through Clitheroe to cross the A59 and then climb up over the Nick o'Pendle and descend to Sabden. That's quite a hard climb in both directions. After Sabden we immediately did another hard climb, that of Black Hill to Padiham Heights.

My upper body was starting to feel the strain from all that hard climbing. My arms felt more tired than my legs did!

We rode along the singletrack lane back to Fence, and then descended to cross the M65 below the old mill town of Brierfield.

There is a long draggy climb up through the town to Marsden Height, and then we descended through Haggate and took the undulating road down to Worsthorne, and then on to Mereclough for the second time. From there we began yet another long climb, up the Long Causeway,

Bill wasn't fussed about his distance for the day and had done enough to satisfy himself so he left me at the summit to take a shortcut home. I wanted to get my full metric century in so I rode on down to Blackshaw Head, then round to Great Rock and down Cross Stone Road to the A646, then followed that home.

I did my metric century plus a loop round the block to bring my distance up 101 km so I could claim 63 miles towards my annual MCL mileage. I am now about 500 miles up on my target for mid-October and should complete my target before the end of November - yay!

Anyway, a great ride despite the cold and the delays.

Here is that elevation profile ... (spot the flat bits, if you can!)


----------



## galaxy (17 Oct 2015)

Late home again, so turbo trainer, again.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2015)

Our eldest Lad has taken his Mum out for the day, leaving me with a morning free to enjoy a bike ride. I did an enjoyable 35 miles calling at Ullusthorpe, Palmers Garden Center, where I bumped into a group of old friends and stopped for a gossip. Unfortunately the ride was spoilt by a major near miss just outside Coventry on the way back, car driver let the car that had passed me go by then pulled out from the road on my right and went down the road on my left, fortunately a combination of alertness, fast reactions and the nimbleness of a modern bike meant I was able to turn inside them and go down their nearside, though I did think for several seconds I was going over their bonnet, I don't have many near misses but this was a major one, it's also rare for me to turn the air blue with a foul rant but on this occasion I turned the air a darker shade of blue. Apart from the near miss it was a good morning.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/414657454

55 odd miles today.
































.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Oct 2015)

Given that my avatar picture was taken this weekend last year I can confirm that I certainly wasn't wearing shorts & just a jersey today as I set out into the Test Valley again on a new route containing some previously ridden roads & a few new ones thrown in for good measure.

There was a good start to the ride when an HGV driver coming in the opposite direction courteously flashed me & allow me turn right (not something that happens every day down here so worth a mention) as I headed up to the northern tip of the New Forest before crossing into the Hampshire countryside.

The first village was Whiteparish where roadworks meant an early new road up to Dean Hill before descending down & up through West Dean, West Winterslow & Broughton to the half way point at Stockbridge where the busy high street meant a bit of a crawl as cars jostled for parking places. The return leg, now with a tailwind, took in narrow country lanes to Kings Sombourne & down through Braishfield before picking up some the more familiar roads of Awbridge & Wellow & back into the forest for home.

64 enjoyable miles in total on quite a lumpy route for down here & on roads where the surface was at best broken & in places at worst almost off road so the old body certainly knows its been out for a ride today!

https://www.strava.com/activities/414701178/













If you look carefully there are a couple of trout swimming in the bottom centre of this picture of the river Test.


----------



## gavgav (17 Oct 2015)

I'm up at my dads caravan, nr Barmouth/Harlech in North West Wales, for the weekend and brought the bike up in the car with me last night.

Set out for my 1st ride up here, after spending 10 minutes cleaning and re-lubing the chain, as it was in need of it after recent rides in muddy areas.

Began by heading up from the Caravan Site to the main "A" road that leads down to Barmouth. It's not a nice road and it carries a lot of traffic, most of which isn't observing the speed limits along there! Rather oddly there is a section of shared use path (not really wide enough) which takes you off the road for a while, but just stops near another campsite, despite the path itself continuing all the way to Llanaber! 

I was glad to arrive in Llanaber and leave the main road, with a steep short descent down to the railway track, where I had to dismount to negotiate the 2 gates and walk across the track.

I was then on Barmouth promenade and had a leisurely ride along there, stopping for a couple of photos. Quite a gloomy day and so not sure how well these have come out.....





Whilst cycling along the front I could hear a buzzing sound getting louder and louder and soon enough I found out what it was. Barmouth motocross weekend is taking place, with races on the beach. I stopped to watch for 10 minutes and it looked great fun!!





I reached the main road again, for a short steep climb out of the town and then quite a nasty right turn on a blind corner to join the path across the wooden Barmouth Toll Bridge. It was great fun bouncing along the wooden planks, but I think my fillings were in danger of dropping out! I can't believe that Gwynedd Council want to close this bridge down! What in gods name are they thinking of?





View up the estuary from the bridge





Once leaving the bridge I joined the fabulous Mawddach Trail that follows the estuary up to Dolgellau. It's a very good surfaced gravel path and almost completely flat. It was fairly quiet today, and so I could make good progress. I imagine in Summer it will be very busy though.





I did have one very annoying moment when a group of 3 cyclists, riding abreast, came towards me and I thought eventually they will drop in line so that we can pass easily......but no they continued as they were and forced me to swerve off onto the grass . Well thanks very much, and no you aren't getting a "good morning" back from me.

I continued along to Penmaenpool, where there is another fabulous old bridge.





The trail crosses the A road near to Dolgellau and then continues alongside the river, before coming out by the bridge in the town. I followed the one way system and then veered left onto Cader Road, where I embarked on the big climb that I knew was ahead of me......and boy did it climb, up towards Cader Idris.

I climbed the best part of 1000 ft in 5 miles, including my single biggest climb ever (so Strava tells me) of 784ft. I stopped a couple of times for a breather and water, but managed to stay in mid range.

Some shots of mountains towards Cader Idris





Eventually the road flattens out for a while, before it climbs up again and over cattle grids, for some proper wild scenery. I continued to follow NCN route 82 up to Cregennan Lakes, for my lunch stop. The scenery was just epic, but I want to go up there again on a sunny day!









There was 1 more very steep climb and then an exhilarating downhill section, through hairpins, with lots of gradient arrows, but you need good brakes as you drop 800ft in 2 miles!!

View down to Barmouth before the descent





The road is gated and I soon realised why, as I rounded a corner to be confronted by my least favourite animals.....COWS! And there were lots of them, blocking the road as well. I took a deep breath and rode slowly towards them and a couple got a bit skittish but most weren't bothered, however I quickened up when a gap came and descended to the safety of the final gate!!

I arrived at another main road, but this one was much quieter and it's only a short section to Arthog, where I turned right and through yet another gate, arriving back at the bottom end of the Mawddach Trail. I went back across the wooden bridge, which was much busier now and necessitated a lot of bell ringing, which the walkers were appreciative of.

I descended back into Barmouth and back along the sea front, across the railway line and had to walk the bike up the very steep path that leads back to the main road, due to almost falling off through wheelies!!

The main road back to Talybont was not nice at all, with multiple fast close passes and I was glad to get off it and cruise back down to the campsite.

An absolutely fantastic ride, with 33 miles done, 2120ft of climbing.


----------



## Mattonsea (17 Oct 2015)

First time on bike for five weeks, a west to east split of the New Forest. 50miles in 3.5hours.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Oct 2015)

I thought I'd just sneak in a cheeky 15 to 20 miler this morning, but fancied trying a slightly different route, so instead of turning right on Skeltons Lane, I continued straight on down Coal Road and over the A58 and down into Shadwell.
I'd sort of planned a rough route in my head (what could possibly go wrong?), so decided to head up Bay Horse Lane, then cut across to Wike Lane and through East Keswick. However I stayed on the same road and eventually dropped down into Bardsey before climbing back onto the A58 for a quickish run up to Collingham. In my defence it's probably around 30 years since I last cycled these roads and it's probably for the best as checking my route now I'd forgotten about the ford on Spear Fir and it had rained a bit last night... Ah well, maybe next time!
In Collingham I took a quick left and then right over the river and into Linton, which is part of the "Golden Triangle" and home to some of the priciest property in the area.
Can't say I was massively impressed to be fair and if having enough money to live there means locking yourself behind big gates with "Private" and "Security Patrol" signs everywhere it's difficult to see the appeal.
Anyhow, on to Wetherby, nipping along Horsefair (no horses today) past the bike shop and stopped for a drink and this photo:





I've given it the B&W retro feel, as it's taken at the same place as this photo of our dog, Chance, which has pride of place in the living room:


P1360275b by Dave, on Flickr
Then onwards towards Walton, before dropping down to Thorp Arch, over the river to Boston Spa, then the long route to Clifford and down to Bramham.
Up the Cat 5 Town Hill (new PB  ) and then to Aberford on NCN R66.
From there headed towards home through Barwick and Scholes, but as I dropped down Leeds Road into the seemingly obligatory headwind, I noticed I'd clocked up 28 miles - only 3 and a bit short of a metric half century. Should I add a bit more on? What do you think?
A couple of long loops around Pendas Fields and the surrounding area and up to home:

*31.83 miles in 2hr 3m at an average of 15.4mph* with 1261 ft climbed - another metric half century (51.2km) and all the more fun for being unplanned.

The bike was wonderfully quiet with those terrible mudguards removed - although I'm glad I'd attached a rear saver to the seat rails before setting off!





Now to see where tomorrow takes me...


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Oct 2015)

Today I did the Autumn day out audax with my brother Keith that started in Trowell in Notts.
It was a great day, red kite, bacon butty, earl grey tea and a windmill. What's not to like?

The pesky head wind from the north!



















100 and a bit miles. Great fun today!

https://www.strava.com/activities/414778269


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 107191
> 
> 
> View attachment 107192


I don't normally like big old American gas guzzlers but I have to say that the Highway Patrol car makes that old 'panda car' look really crap! 



gavgav said:


> I'm up at my dads caravan, nr Barmouth/Harlech in North West Wales, for the weekend ...


I have had a couple of cycling holidays in that area and really fancy going back for another one.

If you have the time and the energy, try and cycle up Twtil to Harlech Castle. If you manage that, go back down and see if you can manage the even steeper Ffordd Pen Llech on the other side of the castle - it is a brute!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> Some shots of mountains towards Cader Idris
> View attachment 107205
> 
> 
> .


 
I climbed Cader Idris whilst an apprentice engineer. Camped at the top next to the lake and went swimming, very nice.

I've been riding every day still, work and back the last few. Got a week off after tonight so might get some leisure miles in.


----------



## gavgav (17 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I don't normally like big old American gas guzzlers but I have to say that the Highway Patrol car makes that old 'panda car' look really crap!
> 
> 
> I have had a couple of cycling holidays in that area and really fancy going back for another one.
> ...


Will be coming up here lots and so will give them a go!!


----------



## Glow worm (17 Oct 2015)

Pretty gloomy and cold here in the flatlands today but at least dry.

There's a fair few short-eared owls turning up on the coast right now and I was hoping some might have made their way over this way by now. We had 16 on Burwell Fen a couple of winters back. But it was just too windy, and i think still a bit early for them here. I had to make do with a glimpse of a little owl as it flew away from me, and a very distant marsh harrier near Reach. 






Only took one pic, the 'portrait bench' at Reach Lode bridge. Just a 12 miler here today in the gloom.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> I reached the main road again, for a short steep climb out of the town and then quite a nasty right turn on a blind corner to join the path across the wooden Barmouth Toll Bridge. It was great fun bouncing along the wooden planks, but I think my fillings were in danger of dropping out! I can't believe that Gwynedd Council want to close this bridge down! What in gods name are they thinking of?


Think the bridge itself is safe , after all it does have the coastal railway line crossing it but no doubt it the cost maintaining the public bridleway across that is the Councils problem.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Oct 2015)

Frustrating pre ride events, planned to refit the bike with all the easily nickable bits which I had removed to use it for commuting purposes (on street cycle stand) when I got in from shopping this morning but that was delayed by the necessary phone call having discovering my building society had taken the wrong amount for a my mortgage payment. Then I over tightened up the quick release Lidl mount modified for the Go Pro and the underside part broke into two. Fortunately I have a metal Go Pro ebay sourced mount which took a bit too long to fit (lot of packing needed).

Eventually set off only to discover the northerly wind was making the ride somewhat different to normal (like having to turn the pedals on the more shallow parts of a lengthy decent).

Autumn still seems to struggling to occur as a far as a lot of trees etc are concerned but I did cover this highly autumnal tree in Hampsthwaite.




Headed up Clint Bank expecting to get either hit head on or sidewards by the wind but it wasn't that bad, annoyingly I held back and probably could have knocked more the 1s I did off my up time up the bank - and another autumnal tree




Decided however not to push on northwards and retuned home via NCN67 which has far too many three abreast walkers and slow wobbly cyclists - shortest ride (bar work ones) for some time.


----------



## toffee (17 Oct 2015)

Went for a ride with a difference this week. Up in Sunderland to see my parents this weekend so I thought I would bring my bike.

Went for a loop through Hetton le Hole were I used to live. Compare to North Bucks where I now live the North East is not flat. Don't think there was many flat stretches on the route today and there were some roads that I didn't class as hills when I lived here.

Road over from Hetton Downs to Seaton had to stop for a rest next to the quarry.






View looking back to Hetton Downs





Enjoyed the ride 

Derek


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2015)

14 miles my distance today, selling a materials gauge(analog) I had collected previously for some unknown reason. Got out the Raleigh Sports for this little trip.
53F
12C
Winds N12
relative humidity 31%
30.43 barometer
Sunny and brisk.


----------



## galaxy (18 Oct 2015)

toffee said:


> Went for a ride with a difference this week. Up in Sunderland to see my parents this weekend so I thought I would bring my bike.
> 
> Went for a loop through Hetton le Hole were I used to live. Compare to North Bucks where I now live the North East is not flat. Don't think there was many flat stretches on the route today and there were some roads that I didn't class as hills when I lived here.
> 
> ...


I grew up and cycled all those roads reguar in the mid to late eighties, being a member of the Houghton CC, some great memories.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2015)

Well 29 miles of man and machine in prefect harmony some of time and others were grrrrrrrrr .

But hey they didnt stop the riding so cant complain . Today's route was up the mad mile along through Sywell ,Overstone,Northampton,Billing Aquadrome ,Brafield on the green across the a428 and down to Hackleton then though the picturesque village of Denton and on to Whiston past the lakes at Castle Ashby then head towards Earls Barton ,Mears Ashby and finally back down the mad mile to home and now back in bed

Today's bike was the previously very reliable blue R.E.W Reynolds .


----------



## gavgav (18 Oct 2015)

Mike_P said:


> Think the bridge itself is safe , after all it does have the coastal railway line crossing it but no doubt it the cost maintaining the public bridleway across that is the Councils problem.


If they stop the public using it then it will kill cycling and walking in the area, as the only other option is the main A road up to Dolgellau. Definitely not one for the faint hearted!


----------



## Donger (18 Oct 2015)

Could be forgiven for thinking this was April Fools' Day.... My 23rd Kingsway CC club ride of the year today following a route carefully planned and posted by fellow illustrious Cyclechatter @Dark46.. .. But where the hell was the little stay-in-bed this morning?! (Didn't show up for his own ride). He had billed it as a "_Relaxed Ride_" route, but it took in my least favourite local hill, Cam Pitch, near Dursley, all too soon followed by a **** of a climb up Crawley Hill, through Uley and onwards, ever onwards to the top of Frocester Hill. I'm thinking of posting a ride for him next week taking in every badass hill the Stroud Valleys have to offer, and then finding a convenient reason not to turn out for it.

To be serious, though, this was a very scenic ride (or it would have been if we hadn't climbed above the low cloud that was hanging around all morning) and the route went down really well with everyone, including several newcomers to the club. I think there may have been 18 of us in all today, with 10 of us opting for @Dark46's "_Relaxed Ride_". A nice way to start a Sunday.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (18 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> Will be coming up here lots and so will give them a go!!


@ColinJ i drove over to Harlech this morning, had a walk around and found the 2 "hills" you mention.......crikey they look steep!!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2015)

On Holiday in Bridlington so some new roads to be explored . Up early so extended ride to fetch the Sunday papers .Out of Bridlington via Swerby Hall and onto ncn1 rode out to Bempton to the Rspb reserve . Quick look about then retraced my steps via papershop and back to apartment before anyone else is up . 11.1 miles done in overcast conditions . Planning on doing part of the way of the roses tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> @ColinJ i drove over to Harlech this morning, had a walk around and found the 2 "hills" you mention.......crikey they look steep!!


Indeed! I was on foot when I was in Harlech so I haven't ridden them yet. I think that I could manage Twtil (just!) but the other climb looked mega-hard!


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2015)

Second ride of the weekend this morning, 50 miles with a stop at the Barby Garden center, breezy grey day with damp roads at first, initially I looked out the window and went back to bed, got up late and was in two minds but eventually got the bike out and went. Legs were fading a bit as I crossed the A45 and started the climb to the Water Tower, a combination of yesterdays miles and a poor breakfast, I couldn't be arsed to make porridge and just had a bowl of cornflakes instead. Leaving the Cafe the legs felt better but as I rode into Coventry past the speedway and through Binley Woods the legs were fading again, for a couple of miles on the Binley road I kept up with traffic and made getting on the right easier for the right turn into Hipswell Highway and finished the legs of completely then crawled the rest of the way home. Not the best ride I've done but pleasant enough, My cycling mojo is missing at the moment so getting motivated enough to get out on the bike is a bit of a bonus.


----------



## Cush (18 Oct 2015)

Yesterday's ride: Home to Carlisle station Train to Hexham. Hexham to Newcastle quay and on to Central station Nice easy ride in ideal conditions. Surprised to see as many cyclists between Corbridge and Wylam. Train was rather expensive as I did not book in advance. Train back to Wetheral. Still not sure of either the Tannus rear tyre or the ISM saddle, I think lowering the saddle my help may help. Realy jury still out.


----------



## User19783 (18 Oct 2015)

It was the Abingdon marathon today,
I saw the runners on my way to gym , going around Abingdon , they were looking fresh, but by time I went out for a ride at 12:30, i had to ride against the tide of tried runners, on the ncr5 path , there was a lot of pain going on for them , but that was at the 21 mile mark,
Good luck to them all, 

Sorry didn't take a photo s of the runners,

I did the same ride as on Thursday and Friday, along the ncr 5 ncr 544 and the Ridgeway on my Genesis cdf .
Another enjoyable ride.

Same photo but a different bike





Slightly quicker,





Same route


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Oct 2015)

Came home from my brothers this morning, a spot of gardening and then out on the tandem with Mrs Dave. We caught up with a ride that was at funeral pace in Bourn, the back markers had Sustrans hi viz tabbards on. We turned off behind them and headed up and down the helter skelter to Caxton. It was around now that I realised I had no tool kit..... I kept quiet!
At The Gransdens we made our way down to Gamlingay which was inhabited by a few impatient winkers. Up to Waresley and a stop for tea and cake at the garden centre (hanging round with the Notts CTC is having an effect!)

Back through the Gransdens after more up and downyness. We stopped for a minute in Longstowe for Jo to stretch her legs and then it was a nice little headwind up the drag through Toft, and then the long drag back to Hardwick.






We look like we've escaped from the special school!

27.5 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/415513841


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/415523661

48 odd miles today. 2 sky rides 'cos I'm greedy like that.























.


----------



## robjh (18 Oct 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Came home from my brothers this morning, a spot of gardening and then out on the tandem with Mrs Dave. We caught up with a ride that was at funeral pace in Bourn, the back markers had Sustrans hi viz tabbards on. We turned off behind them and headed up and down the helter skelter to Caxton. It was around now that I realised I had no tool kit..... I kept quiet!
> At The Gransdens we made our way down to Gamlingay which was inhabited by a few impatient winkers. Up to Waresley and a stop for tea and cake at the garden centre (hanging round with the Notts CTC is having an effect!)
> 
> Back through the Gransdens after more up and downyness. We stopped for a minute in Longstowe for Jo to stretch her legs and then it was a nice little headwind up the drag through Toft, and then the long drag back to Hardwick.
> ...


Mrs 123 looks a lot happier in that picture than you do. Are you tickling her? We can't see your hands.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Oct 2015)

robjh said:


> Mrs 123 looks a lot happier in that picture than you do. Are you tickling her? We can't see your hands.




I had enough to do just taking the picture, concentrating is hard!
I'd also mentioned cake.....


----------



## Old jon (18 Oct 2015)

I dunno, I go away for a few days, and someone has been messing with Yorkshire !! Leaves missing from trees, degrees missing from temperature, whatever has gone on?

Little to say about my ride today, my default route to Otley and back, 28.2 miles, was quite enough for a return to two wheels. A bit of a dull morning, enlivened by a rain cloud that Lawnswood must have saved especially for me. Camera on for the drop down the new Chevin (a.k.a. Leeds Road) but a raindrop was stuck to the lens cover, made a total mess of the picture. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Oct 2015)

Yesterday's ride: Very straightforward 5 laps of Richmond Park. Plenty of segment PRs but still pretty poor going uphill. I don't know if it was just me but there seemed to be a really 'unfair' headwind on a couple of the long drags.


----------



## Basil.B (18 Oct 2015)

Didn't get out till nearly 11am, so wasn't expecting to go too far.
Decided on my usual 30 mile loop but got caught up in some sportive that was taking place, so I ended up doing 54 miles.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Oct 2015)

After 50 quikish miles in the hills yesterday with 400bhp of this parish on the road bike, today was perfect for a test ride around Macc forest with the new dropper on the Mtb. I ain't a technically proficient off road but always happy to have a go. My mate is a bit keener but doesn't have the bike fitness I do so we compliment each other reasonably well. 
The ride took in some of the local iconic mtb trails/bridal ways including Charity Lane, Oven Lane, Danebower Hollow, Cumberland Brook and the descent through Macc Forest. The weather was chilly damp and foggy and a hot chocolate was in order at the Cat and Fiddle half way around where we had a bit of a giggle listening to 4 guys who turned up in Ferraris talking loudly about how wonderful their cars were. 
The dropper worked well and made hanging off the back on the technical downhills a hell of a lot easier. 
Only about 12 miles but with 2000 feet of climbing and a lot of technical off road it certainly wasn't easy.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Oct 2015)

Continuing my occasional series "The Stunning views of the Peak District" here is the wonderful vista of Marsden Moor today, taken about 1,300ft up on the Huddersfield Road






Couldn't see further than my nose


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Oct 2015)

Sunday. Not a day of rest in our house...

Up at 5.45am to watch the MotoGP - I won't spoil things if you haven't seen it, but what a race!!!! If you don't have BT Sport, try to catch the highlights on ITV4 tomorrow.

After the race, I was getting ready to go out on the bike (road bike again, the hybrid must think it's done something wrong...), Mrs ND shouted up did I want a bacon sarnie for breakfast? Now i was planning to be good and have a big bowl of cereal before heading out, but I didn't want to appear rude, so grudgingly accepted 

Anyhow, Peter Gibbs doing the weather forecast on BBC breakfast said it would be a grey day but that you'd be unlucky to get caught in one of the few isolated scattered showers that were about. I think we'll return to this later.

Out up Coal Road, then Skelton lane and down lumpy bumpy hill to Thorner, where the church bells were ringing and the smell of woodsmoke was in the air - a very English autumn day. Out up Milner lane and then turned right at the fork towards Bramham but took the left to Collingham.
This is usually a very quiet almsot single track country lane, but it was positively busy this morning. First a jogger, then two horse riders, then a car, another jogger, then two more cars! Oh, and it started raining. Not to worry - this must be one of those isolated scattered showers and must surely soon pass...
Onto the A58 and turned left this time for the run down into Collingham itself (the A58 is a narrow road and not much fun, but at least it was quiet this morning), then right at the Old Star before taking another right for the road to Linton.
I know I wasn't overly impressed by Linton in yesterdays post, but it's a handy way to add a few extra miles on generally quiet roads so what the heck.
Into Wetherby and up Horsefair, then out towards Walton before taking the fork to Thorp Arch and on over the river to Boston Spa.
Did I mention it was still raining at this point? Perhaps the shower was following me?
The long way to Clifford, then Bramham, up Town Hill and out on the Tadcaster Road.
Then right again, leading to the bridge over the A64 where I stopped for an energy bar and this photo:




Back on the bike, I flew down the hill to Stutton, taking the obligatory plunge down Fanny Lane, then out to the A162 and the uphill drag to Towton. Heading down the hill was a decent sized mixed peleton, got quite a lot of "hello" and "morning"s. As I reached the top of the hill a police van on blues and two's headed the other way after the peleton - what had they been up to??? .
At this point a large goldish circular shaped thing appeared to be trying to get through the clouds - was it the sun? At least it stopped raining !
Through Towton, past the battlefield site and down into Saxton and back out along Coldhill Lane (no sportives today, thank goodness), then right to Lotherton Hall and the run into Aberford.
Then the usual route back via Barwick and Scholes - two very nice drivers between Aberford and Barwick, one in a Renault Captur hung back on a twisty bit of road until I waved him though (being on the bike I could see further ahead) and I got a cheery wave, then a flash of the hazards as he pulled back in. Then a Peugeot driver hung back as I took the S bends at the bridge over Cock Beck as fast as I dare in the damp conditions and then gave me loads of room when she passed afterwards.
Heading up to Scholes a muppet in a Jag XF passed within millimeters of my elbow though, so there are still some drivers who haven't been to Specsavers yet.
Down Leeds Road and then I took a detour through the Pendas and Manston to avoid the Ring Rd/ Barwick Rd roundabout as I was going to get my new mudguards fitted (third time lucky?). Onto the £29 million cycle way and it's still as lumpy and poorly laid out as ever.
Dropped the bike in and they said to give them 40 mins, so I nipped to BK to get a drink and use the free wi-fi, although I did feel a little overdressed in my bib tights and fluoro top. 
Back in, picked up the bike and having checked the price of the mudguards online and got them to price match - then apply my BC discount .
Cycled back via Cross Gates and out on Manston lane to test the mudguards and push the miles over 40.
Loop back via Pendas Fields and up to home.

*42.16 miles (new record distance) in 2hr 50m at an average of 14.8mph*, with 1722ft climbed.
Really, really pleased with that - so my next challenge is an imperial half century.
And I was only stuck in an isolated, scattered shower for 16 miles........




Report on the mudguards (Road Racer 2's) - seem great so far and rattle free, so fingers crossed they've done the trick.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Oct 2015)

"And I was only stuck in an isolated, scattered shower for 16 miles"

Clearly it was isolated to you! To quote the late Douglas Adams (again) "All the clouds knew was that they loved him and wanted to be near him, to cherish him, and to water him"


----------



## Turdus philomelos (18 Oct 2015)

Just back from holiday and uploaded my Garmin data. Am fair chuffed I bet my BP. No bad for an old bird


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2015)

The BBC weather lady said we would be unlucky to catch any rain today. yeah thanks for the hex....
I was out of the door at 7.45am this morning to cycle the 25 miles to Aylesford to meet @Trickedem , we had plans to visit the newish cycle friendly pub, *The Freewheel *in Graveney.

Getting out the door, the temperatures were in double figures, so not so bad for this time of year. An hour in, the first specks of rain started falling.. just specks, nothing to heavy. And as it wasn't cold, it wasn't bothersome. The rain stopped after a few minutes, then started again, then stopped, then started. Yeah, very good fun weather Gods.. now clear off with the wet stuff will ya. It worked. The last few miles to Aylesham were dry.

I was a little early so decided to have a nose around this very pretty village.














#

Tim arrived and we were off. We usually follow the rolling Kent hills of the Pilgrims way to Faversham but Tim had a devious plan to do the rolling Kent hills via the main roads type ride. And it started to rain again, and it got heavier, and we got wet, and we got mucky, and our toes got cold. But we carried on, it wasn't too disheartening. After the 7 hours of torrential stair rods Tim and myself experienced in France a few weeks ago, a bit of Brit drizzle was just a very minor annoyance.

Arriving at Lenham Tim took a small diversion to have a look at the cemetery there.





All the poor souls in the pic above we killed by a single V1 flying bomb in 1944. About 40 men in all. The majority in their early/mid 20's. All from the same Army regiment. The Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers. The same regiment that Tim was part of many years later during his stint with the forces.

Cracking on with the ride, the rain was still tormenting us and it was getting a little heavier. It now wasn't far to the pub. As we were approaching Faversham, Lordy be.. the sun was coming out. You could feel it's warmth. By the time we got to the pub, it was full blown blue skies and sunshine.

The Freewheel, as I mentioned previous is a pub dedicated to the Cycle arts. And it was packed. I over heard that bar maid say that 3 club rides had turned up at the same time. It was very busy.

We could see that it was far too busy to even think about ordering some food. So we settled for a pint of local ale instead. A very fine drop it was too.






Suitably refreshed, we still needed to eat so we made our way to Faversham to the Swan Cafe. Burgers, chips and a mug of tea really hit the spot.
Suitably sated, we decided to follow the Friday Night Ride Whitstable route, but in reverse. By this time the weather had turned most favourable. The sun and the mild temperatures soon helped dry the roads and help speed up our progress. Back at Rochester I said cheerio to Tim and sped cross country via more rolling Kent hills back to home.

So. 111 miles for the day (including a few bonus future Eddington miles). And a lovely day's cycling it was too. Despite the wet weather.
Century # 28 for the year, 162 over all.
Marvelous.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> The BBC weather lady said we would be unlucky to catch any rain today. yeah thanks for the hex....
> I was out of the door at 7.45am this morning to cycle the 25 miles to Aylesford to meet @Trickedem , we had plans to visit the newish cycle friendly pub, *The Freewheel *in Graveney.
> 
> Getting out the door, the temperatures were in double figures, so not so bad for this time of year. An hour in, the first specks of rain started falling.. just specks, nothing to heavy. And as it wasn't cold, it wasn't bothersome. The rain stopped after a few minutes, then started again, then stopped, then started. Yeah, very good fun weather Gods.. now clear off with the wet stuff will ya. It worked. The last few miles to Aylesham were dry.
> ...


Looks like a real peach of a ride. Looking at those pictures I wish I could:-
a) Ride that far easily
b) Drink beer!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2015)

Sbudge said:


> Looks like a real peach of a ride. Looking at those pictures I wish I could:-
> a) Ride that far easily
> b) Drink beer!




Drinking beer is the easy part


----------



## Sbudge (18 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Drinking beer is the easy part


I wish, all the men in my family have a genetic 'curse' which stops us being able to enjoy anything alcoholic...it's very very annoying. Some bizarre enzyme in our saliva that makes anything more than a couple of sips taste like vinegar.


----------



## Postmanhat (18 Oct 2015)

Rode a lumpy 22 miles out to watch the second half of the Matlock CC hill climb up Bank Road. It's a double header with the first part being up the Riber Road. That's the hill looming on the left in the first photo

Not long to go mate! About a 100 yards from the finish





It's only several hundred yards, but averages about 14-15%





A lady after my own heart. Remain seated at all times





This lad danced up like it was a roadbridge. Barely looked out of breath. Could have gone a lot quicker





Most left everything on the road though





Was exhausted after watching all that so went the 18 miles straight back to Derby. Was amazed and surprised to find I'd averaged 17.3 for it, easily a PR for that sort of distance. Best of all, was the first outing for my merino base layer (Endura BaaBaa as you ask). Wonderful stuff. Will be asking for Merino everything for Christmas


----------



## Mike_P (18 Oct 2015)

Relentless drizzle this morning so got distracted by resolving rotting bathroom furniture (Amazon - plastic so it cannot rot) and Argos (MDF so a can of varnish bought in probably a vain attempt to make it last some length of time). As a result it was almost 4pm before the bike exited the shed. Decided on what in the summer would be a evening ride, 16.6 miles, and managed a PR on the (13.2% max) climb past the Sun Inn at Norwood...




although my average of 11.1mph is somewhat below the KOMs 26.6mph. Its the climb after the first decent on the elevation chart below


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2015)

About one mile on the Raleigh Sports today, as I had to use it to go through police lines after an incident after first mass at church led to the street being closed. A man came down the street about 70 miles per hour in his conversion van, and crashed through several trees, power poles, and yards before coming to a rest against steel I-beams supporting the steps to the choir loft of our church after going through 2 courses of stone. All of this about ten minutes after mass, so we were in another part of the church looking at slides of Tanzania. I took photographs of the damage, as well as cleaned the debris field from the driveway, as others were otherwise engaged in trying to hold a church service and luncheon(without electric lights,but power to kitchen) so I rode from a few blocks over with a big old broom on my Raleigh, doing what this bicycle does best. Truly miraculous no one was seriously hurt in the church, no idea about the fellow in the van, as police don't tell you these things based on your authority as a cyclist .
54F
Winds W8
relative humidity 37%
30.54 barometer
Sunny


----------



## galaxy (19 Oct 2015)

Ride to work today., feeling frustrated as it's such a lovely day so sat out by the lake and ate lunch. Almost impossible to think I'm sat neat the m4


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Oct 2015)

2nd Ely and District CC sportive yesterday so 104 miles done in just under 5 and half hours.
Start was delayed a bit due to the fog(that would be 'moderate' visiblity then for the Met Office) and the weather was a mix of drizzle,rain and North winds.
Nice route incorporating some rolling Suffolk hills,Norfolk ramps and bumpy Cambridgeshire fen roads;

https://www.strava.com/activities/415703344

Didn't quite get the 20mph average,but a good pace helped by being in a small group for the majority of the route;only downer was a dose of cramp near the end but the guys(and gal) waited for me to spin out the last few km's.

The 'grupetto(l/r-Alex,Jp,Emily,Andy and Cliff)';






And at the end;






And the bike after;ready now to be given a clean and strip down for winter storage;


----------



## sanddancer (19 Oct 2015)

Having not rode for a month I decided to get my kit ready last night and set the alarm half an hour early for work this morning (05:45)

Yes my first commute by bicycle for over 20 years  only 8 miles and along the river cyclepath but I must say I quite enjoyed it and felt refreshed 
bit of a sweat on since I had a few stellas last night knowing I didn't have to drive 

Just the journey home now after a 12hr shift


----------



## i hate hills (19 Oct 2015)

Quick 5 mile blast out before my backshift . Bit out of puff in places due to a weeks inactivity . Dark and cold up here today.


----------



## galaxy (19 Oct 2015)

20 nice miles this afternoon with a drink stop over the canal


----------



## Alex H (19 Oct 2015)

Note to self:
Check the bike before you get kitted up - then you can fix the puncture in the back wheel  and then make the decision to go or not (depending on how long the repair takes) 

A sunny day  and relatively warm 16°C, so a chance to set a new yearly distance record (No, I'm not telling what it is )


First stop St Cyr, where they have dug half of the village roads up . This did not help on exiting the village, where the old road meets the 'works, there was a slight (about 15cm) difference in levels, so much so that my camera decided to leave the comfort of the map flap on my bar bag and hit the deck. Fortunately no damage done. 

So here is a picture of the horrendous _*double hairpin *_on the way out of St Auvent. This is the second corner. 






I'm only posting the photo 'cause it's the only hairpin around here - it must be at least 15m high 

As the Limousin is covered in forest there are a lot of these at the sides of the roads






Now if I had a log burner (which fortunately I don't - all that cleaning, chopping, sawing, splitting, storing ) I would maybe be sorely tempted to come along in the middle of the night with a trailer and 'liberate' a few logs. However, there appears to be a security device in use on the logs - it's a red line, painted on the top layer - I wonder how it works 






Back home via the Rochechouart roundabout in it's Autumn livery (into the sun, unfortunately and the name isn't on the other side )






30km in just under 1hr 25min

Flies 1
Huge maple leaves 0
Buzzards on a fence post 1


----------



## 13 rider (19 Oct 2015)

Set of this morning from Bridlington to do a section of the Way of the Roses. Following the blue signs navigated my way out of Bridlington 1 error so a short loop round the block then realised I should be going up the dead end road but no sign to confirm it .Back on track headed out on some lovely quiet lanes to Driffield via places like Burton Agnes , several miles were on lanes where the level crossing were closed for cars so completely traffic free . Roads were also virtually empty and I had then all to myself .Got to Driffield and stopped for refreshment.




Lovely sausage sandwich  and a latte at a lovely cafeon the high St . After a wonder round a quick visit to the bike cave to drool over some merida bikes . Nearly bought one of there shirts they were quite cool . Time to retrace my steps back . noticed straight away a lovely headwind for the return . The scenery reminded me of the fens but with a few more gradients thrown in but quite dull really





A view from a high point out towards to sea the camera phone Dosn't do the light justice .Back to Bridlington 39.3 miles done it 3 hours . I packed all my winter gear for the holidays but today could done with shorts a ss top it was that nice


----------



## Old jon (19 Oct 2015)

The puncture fairy paid a visit last night. Nope, paid is wrong and it could have been any time after about 2:00 pm when I put the bike in the shed. Anyway, wheels out the bike and discovers a flat front tyre. It took three quarters of an hour to simply change the tube, I just had immense difficulty finding the cause which was a very small sliver of Gordon's gin bottle green glass.

A bit of a think, 'I'll go to Lotherton Hall.' Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane, Marshall Street, Water Lane and Great Wilson Street and I was pointed towards Cinder Bridge (long gone) and John o' Gaunts, Oulton, Woodlesford and Garforth, all fairly busy roads but you cannot have everything. Back via Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Thorner Lane and Red Hall lane, quietish roads, and then the A 58 and the yuk through central Leeds. 29.6 miles in all and a bright blue sky with accessory cotton wool clouds.
And a picture of Dad Stag.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2015)

Alex H said:


> Note to self:
> Now if I had a log burner (which fortunately I don't - all that cleaning, chopping, sawing, splitting, storing ) I would maybe be sorely tempted to come along in the middle of the night with a trailer and 'liberate' a few logs. However, there appears to be a security device in use on the logs - it's a red line, painted on the top layer - I wonder how it works
> 
> View attachment 107383



On a cycle trip through France last month I was amazed at the amount of log piles one would see. There were piles 10 times the amount in your pic. Whole barns full of them.
Stacking of logs seems to be a national rural France pastime.


----------



## Sbudge (19 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> On a cycle trip through France last month I was amazed at the amount of log piles one would see. There were piles 10 times the amount in your pic. Whole barns full of them.
> Stacking of logs seems to be a national rural France pastime.



Yep, we just finished restocking the woodshed here too, back-breaking work but worth it come January.


----------



## mybike (19 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> View attachment 107379
> 
> Lovely sausage sandwich  and a latte at a lovely cafeon the high St .



As my grandmother would have said, they left holidays when they spread that butter.


----------



## gavroche (19 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> On a cycle trip through France last month I was amazed at the amount of log piles one would see. There were piles 10 times the amount in your pic. Whole barns full of them.
> Stacking of logs seems to be a national rural France pastime.


That's because the French much prefer burning wood than gas or electric. It is much cheaper and reserves of wood in France are colossal. There are more trees in France now than 1000 years ago.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Oct 2015)

gavroche said:


> That's because the French much prefer burning wood than gas or electric. It is much cheaper and reserves of wood in France are colossal. There are more trees in France now than 1000 years ago.



Interestingly the forestation % in UK is at its highest since 1750 (about 12.5%) and close to that recorded in the Doomsday Book (1086) of 15%. France's % is about 1/3 I think, a level we haven't seen in UK since before the Bronze Age. UK % was as low as 5%; mainly due to us chopping down trees to build ships to fight.......the French


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/416158301

A little jaunt, slowed down by my first visit from the puncture fairy in over a year.

























38 odd miles, a bit more autumnal today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2015)

I used the Raleigh for the commute today in order to test out a new purchase; a Brooks Team Pro Classic.

The rides both ways were pretty straightforward with nothing really to report. I meant to get some photos as the scenery looked interesting this morningwith the low lying mist, but neglected to do so due to tinkering with the bike set up instead.

The saddle feels really weird after being used to the B17, but not uncomfortable and I think it could be very good when I can break it in a bit. I think it would also feel better with the handlebars set lower so the new stem bought at the same time will need fitting quite soon.

I've been taking it easy on the commutes the last couple of weeks due to having overworked my knee again (not the same as earlier in the year) so it was a pleasant surprise this trip to find I'd averaged 2mph quicker on the round trip without really trying _and _the knee feels almost completely better this evening. Must be doing something right.

When putting the bike away there was an ominous cracking sound as I removed one of the lights and as suspected the mount has broken. I have another of the same design which failed exactly the same way a couple of years back so I know a repair is possible - time for some fettling.


----------



## gbb (19 Oct 2015)

Colin 1...apathy 0 
It's been a couple weeks, too busy, too tired. Tonight...I won 
No big deal, 40 minutes around town, felt like a new man when i got back.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Oct 2015)

Hectic day at work, so when Mrs ND asked if I was going out on the bike before tea, how could I refuse?

That half hour in the saddle did me more good than a week in a therapists chair. Decided early in the ride that I was going to ride for the sheer enjoyment of it, so no frantic attempts to set PB's just a decent ride out into the countryside and back, admiring the red sky and the setting sun. First time it's been properly dark when i got back, but the new front light seems nicely up to the job.

*7.3 miles in a fraction under 29 minutes at an average of 15.1mph* (so hardly any slower, despite not charging about).

And when I got home a delicious lamb bhuna was waiting for me...


----------



## robjh (19 Oct 2015)

I'm off work this week, and decided to ride down today to visit my Dad who lives near Dartford. Starting from home which is near Cambridge, I headed south, skirting close to Stansted airport then through the Rodings to Brentwood, and then the A128 all the way to Tilbury. The traffic was quite light, the riding was easy but it was a very dull and slightly chilly day, and no-one would go to south Essex or Tilbury docks for the scenic value. I eventually found the terminal for the passenger ferry across the Thames to Gravesend - I like the novelty of taking a ferry on a ride, but the Thames today looked very grey and forlorn.
I threaded through a sprawl of industry and suburbs the 8 miles westwards to Dartford, where I met my Dad for lunch and had a very pleasant 3 hours with him, before he had to get his bus and I headed on towards London. From here on much of it seemed like a Fridays night ride in reverse (and in the daylight), as I recognised numerous places from midnight routes to Whitstable. I passed Welling then climbed over Shooters Hill, before turning down to Greenwich and the glorious Royal Naval College. Then it was on through Deptford, a loop round the Rotherhithe peninsula, and up to the city via Tower Bridge, which was raised when I got there to allow a sailing vessel through. The final leg home was on a Greater Anglia train from Liverpool street. I did just on 90 miles over the course of the day.

_Tilbury ferry at Gravesend; London skyline from Shooters Hill_








_Rotherhithe tunnel entrance_





_Tower Bridge - view of the City, and waiting while the bridge is up_








_the route_


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2015)

robjh said:


> I'm off work this week, and decided to ride down today to visit my Dad who lives near Dartford. Starting from home which is near Cambridge, I headed south, skirting close to Stansted airport then through the Rodings to Brentwood, and then the A128 all the way to Tilbury. The traffic was quite light, the riding was easy but it was a very dull and slightly chilly day, and no-one would go to south Essex or Tilbury docks for the scenic value. I eventually found the terminal for the passenger ferry across the Thames to Gravesend - I like the novelty of taking a ferry on a ride, but the Thames today looked very grey and forlorn.
> I threaded through a sprawl of industry and suburbs the 8 miles westwards to Dartford, where I met my Dad for lunch and had a very pleasant 3 hours with him, before he had to get his bus and I headed on towards London. From here on much of it seemed like a Fridays night ride in reverse (and in the daylight), as I recognised numerous places from midnight routes to Whitstable. I passed Welling then climbed over Shooters Hill, before turning down to Greenwich and the glorious Royal Naval College. Then it was on through Deptford, a loop round the Rotherhithe peninsula, and up to the city via Tower Bridge, which was raised when I got there to allow a sailing vessel through. The final leg home was on a Greater Anglia train from Liverpool street. I did just on 90 miles over the course of the day.
> 
> _Tilbury ferry at Gravesend; London skyline from Shooters Hill_
> ...


I was born at the top of Shooters Hill......


----------



## robjh (19 Oct 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I was born at the top of Shooters Hill......


I'd only been over there in the dark before, and in the other direction, so I was surprised and very impressed by the view over the London skyline from the top.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Interestingly the forestation % in UK is at its highest since 1750 (about 12.5%) and close to that recorded in the Doomsday Book (1086) of 15%. France's % is about 1/3 I think, a level we haven't seen in UK since before the Bronze Age. UK % was as low as 5%; mainly due to us chopping down trees to build ships to fight.......the French


And the Spaniards, after a game of bowls.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (20 Oct 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> And the Spaniards, after a game of bowls.


Reminds me of the time I visited Plymouth and regaled, at some length, my son (who was about eight) with the story of Drake and the game of bowls, it ended
Son- "so who won?"
Me - "Eh?"
Son - "the game of bowls, who won it?"
I was stumped by that one. Anyone know the answer, and score preferably?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2015)

Drake supposedly said _There is plenty of time to win this game, and thrash the Spaniards, too._
So one would think he was ahead on score.
But actually, the game was played in the rubbers, and Hawkins beat Drake, and said
_There-Vice Admiral, you're beaten, and that's the rubber. Pay up three dollars, Old High Flyer._
This according Dingley, in_ Touchers and Rubs_(1893)
quoted in Pretsell, _Game of Bowls, Past and Present(_1908)


----------



## sanddancer (20 Oct 2015)

sanddancer said:


> Having not rode for a month I decided to get my kit ready last night and set the alarm half an hour early for work this morning (05:45)
> 
> Yes my first commute by bicycle for over 20 years  only 8 miles and along the river cyclepath but I must say I quite enjoyed it and felt refreshed
> bit of a sweat on since I had a few stellas last night knowing I didn't have to drive
> ...




Oops ive done it again 
wondering if I will commute for my two night shifts wed thurs now


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/416653442

Nice little ride today.





































30 odd miles, and another Stravabollix thing done for this month (climbing).

.


----------



## Old jon (20 Oct 2015)

A bit of a ride around the back lanes today. 32.3 miles taking in the Oakwood Clock, Canal Gardens, Shadwell up that really difficult hill, Wike, East Keswick and Linton. On to Wetherby and back home bouncing off Boston Spa ( turn right on the outskirts for Clifford ) Bramham, Thorner with the usual Red Hall Lane so I can WHEEEE !! down Boot Hill. Couple of pics to show for it, and the video.












I choose to take a close up of a rather pretty fork crown and it shows up the muck !! Ah well.


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Oct 2015)

Making the most of the last of the decent weather it was another of my regular midweek sorties around the New Forest today, taking in Minstead, Emery Down, Brockenhurst, Beaulieu & Lyndhurst. 

A pleasant 33 miles with a couple of moments of note, both on a small stretch of road between Brockenhurst & Beaulieu: Firstly was a lorry coming towards me being overtaken by some blonde bimbo in a 4x4 who absolutely flew past me (its a 40mph limit on this road) & as I passed the lorry the driver & I both gave a WTF sort of shrug of the shoulders to each other. The second was that this lorry was the last vehicle I saw for a while as further down the road a young calf has decided to stand in the middle of the road & clean his arse, thus stopping any more vehicles from passing. I smiled to myself as I rode past the first few cars but this turned into a near on full blown laugh as the queue went on for over a mile! If only they knew why they had stopped! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/416741069


----------



## Saluki (20 Oct 2015)

2 ride logs for the price of one today.
Firstly Saturday's ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/416889322
Short and sweet. Hubster faffed, faffed and faffed some more so by the time we actually got out, the sky was not a nice colour. We got to Trimley and it hacked it down so we came home again. My CX needs a new rear tyre. Happily I have some work tomorrow and can get a new rear tyre for Eric the CX.

Then we have today's ride. I may have got a bit lost, hence the wibbling about.
https://www.strava.com/activities/416889437
I followed the cyclepath sign instead of going the way that I know. I ended up at Morrisons, then followed a sign that turned out to be a crescent and brought me back out at Morrisons, then I ended up on a roundabout to the A14 - I don't think so! I retraced my wheeltracks and went the way that I knew and done with.
I found the renal unit at the hospital OK though. This ride should be 12 miles and not 14.3. I will know next time (Thursday probably if the rain isn't torrential)

Nice to be out on the bike again.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2015)

A nice 15 miles Tonight started and finished in Irchester via Wollaston,Grendon,Easton Maudit,Bozeat,Hinwick and Farndish .
Just a nice steady ride on @Easytigers old Peugeot which is going well .


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Oct 2015)

My "quick spin" turned into 72 miles!! It was so nice that I just kept on going. Nothing spectacular, just visiting some of my regular Kentish haunts. Kept thinking that I might not have a day like today for a while!! All this on the Claud Butler- wonderful time!


----------



## Easytigers (20 Oct 2015)

biggs682 said:


> A nice 15 miles Tonight started and finished in Irchester via Wollaston,Grendon,Easton Maudit,Bozeat,Hinwick and Farndish .
> Just a nice steady ride on @Easytigers old Peugeot which is going well .


Glad it's getting some use! That's my Sunday ride by the way!


----------



## Katherine (20 Oct 2015)

I actually did my first metric century on Sunday!! 

35 miles were with The Manchester Cycle group social ride to Hollingworth Lake, (Rochdale) from the Velodrome. That was hard, cycling 10 miles to meet them with the lady on Google maps in my pocket taking me through the roadworks in the centre of Manchester. A lovely social ride with cake. Then I decided to ride up to Prestwich and do the reverse of my normal route that I do there. In hindsight, it was too hilly after already doing lots of hills north of Manchester and my legs were getting more tired than I was expecting. The last 10 miles were hard, and I could barely sit down for the last few, but I made myself keep going. I had to keep adding extra loops at the end until I'd done enough miles! 70.5 final total. My previous longest ride had been 55 miles and it was definitely a big jump. With an average speed of 11.5 mph but with lots of stops to look at Google maps and eat more cake it took all day! I'll have to find a flatter route and speed up next time. Trouble is that when we renewed our house insurance, they would only cover my bike if I always use a D lock, so that was extra weight too. Anyway, I gave myself a downhill finish which was nice. Got home just as Mr. K was just getting up as he was on nights last weekend, he was surprised that I'd been out so long.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> I actually did my first metric century on Sunday!!
> 
> 35 miles were with The Manchester Cycle group social ride to Hollingworth Lake, (Rochdale) from the Velodrome. That was hard, cycling 10 miles to meet them with the lady on Google maps in my pocket taking me through the roadworks in the centre of Manchester. A lovely social ride with cake. Then I decided to ride up to Prestwich and do the reverse of my normal route that I do there. In hindsight, it was too hilly after already doing lots of hills north of Manchester and my legs were getting more tired than I was expecting. The last 10 miles were hard, and I could barely sit down for the last few, but I made myself keep going. I had to keep adding extra loops at the end until I'd done enough miles! 70.5 final total. My previous longest ride had been 55 miles and it was definitely a big jump. With an average speed of 11.5 mph but with lots of stops to look at Google maps and eat more cake it took all day! I'll have to find a flatter route and speed up next time. Trouble is that when we renewed our house insurance, they would only cover my bike if I always use a D lock, so that was extra weight too. Anyway, I gave myself a downhill finish which was nice. Got home just as Mr. K was just getting up as he was on nights last weekend, he was surprised that I'd been out so long.
> View attachment 107515


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2015)

Katherine said:


> ouble is that when we renewed our house insurance, they would only cover my bike if I always use a D lock, so that was extra weight too


Congratulations.

Quick question was the bike ever out of your (out some one in the group) sight? If not don't both working about your home insurance.. It makes life much pleasanter and easier.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Quick question was the bike ever out of your (out some one in the group) sight? If not don't both working about your home insurance.. It makes life much pleasanter and easier.


I detest all insurance with a passion. Don't even have house contents cover so no cover for the bikes either. I will take my chances and, no doubt when I work out what I would have spent on insurance over the years I could replace the item anyway. Only have buildings cover and car insurance nothing else.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I detest all insurance with a passion. Don't even have house contents cover so no cover for the bikes either. I will take my chances and, no doubt when I work out what I would have spent on insurance over the years I could replace the item anyway. Only have buildings cover and car insurance nothing else.


We are the same. I will probably have to get buildings insurance and I do have separate camera insurance but otherwise bare minimum here as well! Few companies will cover the bikes to the extent I need anyhow and they are really the only things of value that we own other than my camera. We literally still have very little and last time I tried looking at insurance for the bikes they wanted 4 figures a year to insure them. I can replace a bike a year and be better off than that! Never mind...


----------



## Katherine (21 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Quick question was the bike ever out of your (out some one in the group) sight? If not don't both working about your home insurance.. It makes life much pleasanter and easier.



Well, none of us could see the bikes from the cafe.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Oct 2015)

Arrived home from work last night just before midnight, & as I've done a few times coming home late, thought nice night for a ride. So last night I decided 'Sod it' I'll go for a ride, so came in changed my work trousers & set off at midnight for a 7.5 mile ride around the block. Beautiful, pitch black on the country lanes & 30 mins riding with zero traffic. I'd certainly recommend it


----------



## Old jon (21 Oct 2015)

I insured my bike the day I bought it. Having battered the calculator a bit, it cost one fifteenth of the bike price. Peace of mind.


----------



## sanddancer (21 Oct 2015)

Soltydog said:


> Arrived home from work last night just before midnight, & as I've done a few times coming home late, thought nice night for a ride. So last night I decided 'Sod it' I'll go for a ride, so came in changed my work trousers & set off at midnight for a 7.5 mile ride around the block. Beautiful, pitch black on the country lanes & 30 mins riding with zero traffic. I'd certainly recommend it




I did a midnighter up the lane a while back. Steep 2 mile climb at the start. I wouldn't recommend it after a bottle of red though


----------



## sanddancer (21 Oct 2015)

Old jon said:


> A bit of a ride around the back lanes today. 32.3 miles taking in the Oakwood Clock, Canal Gardens, Shadwell up that really difficult hill, Wike, East Keswick and Linton. On to Wetherby and back home bouncing off Boston Spa ( turn right on the outskirts for Clifford ) Bramham, Thorner with the usual Red Hall Lane so I can WHEEEE !! down Boot Hill. Couple of pics to show for it, and the video.
> 
> 
> View attachment 107476
> ...




I like the name "old jon" old jon 
and nice bike. The colour is unusual, looks like the mrs ford fiesta


----------



## Old jon (21 Oct 2015)

The colour is sort of accidental. When I went to order the bike I was told they had a ten week waiting list. But they had the model I wanted in the correct size for me in stock. I really wanted metallic orange with magenta lug lining . . . but did not want to wait ten weeks. So, ivory and black lining it is.
The name is all I could think of.


----------



## sanddancer (21 Oct 2015)

Old jon said:


> The colour is sort of accidental. When I went to order the bike I was told they had a ten week waiting list. But they had the model I wanted in the correct size for me in stock. I really wanted metallic orange with magenta lug lining . . . but did not want to wait ten weeks. So, ivory and black lining it is.
> The name is all I could think of.



What bike is it ?

Ivory ?
The mrs car is a strange goldy, greeny, creamy 
I wanted a black defy but at £300 less I settled for the blue  it has grown on me 

I like yours, looks very retro .


----------



## Old jon (21 Oct 2015)

It is an Ellis Briggs Randonneur 105. Made locally to me (14 miles away) in Shipley, West Yorkshire. The receipt says ivory, black lug lining. For the ten years before I retired I worked about three quarters of a mile away from the shop. Last May we walked by the shop, I looked in the window and saw two bikes fitted with mudguards, Barbs said 'Why don't you buy one?' So I did. Lucky me.


----------



## galaxy (21 Oct 2015)

Old jon said:


> It is an Ellis Briggs Randonneur 105. Made locally to me (14 miles away) in Shipley, West Yorkshire. The receipt says ivory, black lug lining. For the ten years before I retired I worked about three quarters of a mile away from the shop. Last May we walked by the shop, I looked in the window and saw two bikes fitted with mudguards, Barbs said 'Why don't you buy one?' So I did. Lucky me.


Lucky Man, i bet she made you pay for that in the long run.Lol


----------



## gavgav (21 Oct 2015)

My regular suburbs route, but done the opposite way to my recent trips along it. Battled through the roadworks into Sutton Farm, then down to Meole Brace, climbed up to Nobold, through Radbrook, Copthorne, Porthill and into the Quarry. Along the towpath to Heathgates and back along the cycle paths home.

Things to note, carpet of wet fallen leaves were quite slippy and so took it gingerly for a lot of the ride. Woman stepped out from Reabrook Nature path, without looking, which wouldn't have been a problem if she didn't extend the lead her dog was on, across my path in the cycle lane! Emergency stop avoided crashing into dog 

12.9 miles


----------



## Jon George (21 Oct 2015)

I haven't been posting regularly in this slot since I sorted out my back problem, because Monday - Friday I've now been doing 20 mile 'virtual' commutes out to Falkenham and back to Ipswich before I settle into working at home and there hasn't been much to say (or photos of anything special), but today's requires reporting because of the unbelievable insanity of the driving.
Instead of going out in the morning, I was on #2 bike by about 2.30 this afternoon and had some school traffic catch me up as I headed back from Kirton to Bucklesham.
Just as I'm approaching the left-hand turn I need to take, a car overtakes just after a blind bend and turns left.
No complaint from me - the driver did nothing really upsetting, even if it was a bit of a close pass.
The next car in line accelerates past and has to brake hard to make the turn.
A bit of commonplace BMW action, I'm thinking - but I'm still vertical and smiling.
I signal.
The next car in the group attempts to overtake me - *while we are both turning into the lane, neither of us can see what is coming, and the driver obviously thinks trying to 'push' me into the ditch to avoid any possible oncoming traffic is apparently quite acceptable!*
I gesticulate, yell and make it clear they'll have to back off.
Wish I'd had a camera to record the indifference on the driver's face.
Hope to have a happier write-up for Monday. (Half-term cycling pub-crawl planned.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2015)

Only about 2 miles today. I had dentist visit, then I owned a Dahon Pathfinder (early model) for a few minutes before it was fixed up and I sold it. I also traded my Trek 7200 for a Raleigh Technium 460 (1986) and found an Electra Classic Deluxe 3 speed (at a mattress warehouse that also happens to sell used bicycles). So my two miles were testing the Dahon after repairs, as well as a trip or few around the block for the Electra and the Raleigh, both of which I love. Hated the Dahon, as it was an early model, and had 16 inch wheels. I'm about 6'2", so that handled like a shopping cart with me aboard.
80F
Winds SW 14,G23
41%relative humidity
30.11 barometer
partly cloudy


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3965526, member: 9609"]Part Two-

then it was on to Stirling University and through the grounds, what a beautiful place.






and my favourite road sign, every road in britain should have these, and become the law.





Then for the big climb into the Sheriffmuir Hills, 400 foot ascent in the first 0.6 mile (122m in 1 km) was a real test piece, it was a further 3 mile to the top, but thankfully not as steep as the first bit. weather had now become quite overcast and was threatening rain
A look back at the monument






then it was through the moors, I felt back at home here with no cars





at look back at the hill section,





Then it was through Blackford, and then the pretentious Glen Eagles golf resort - what a horrid place.

I had intended making it to perth, but I had wasted too much time, especially watching the wonderful bats at the canal tunnel. So I cut the day short and caught the train back to Linlithgow from Glen eagles station - 50 mile + 2100' ascent, so a good day out.



[/QUOTE]
You look like you had a great day for the autumn colours and light. I even like the railway shot in page 2 (last shot) and that is saying a lot from me. 
Lovely pictures and great write up, thank you.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3965526, member: 9609"]Part Two-

then it was on to Stirling University and through the grounds, what a beautiful place.





and my favourite road sign, every road in britain should have these, and become the law.





Then for the big climb into the Sheriffmuir Hills, 400 foot ascent in the first 0.6 mile (122m in 1 km) was a real test piece, it was a further 3 mile to the top, but thankfully not as steep as the first bit. weather had now become quite overcast and was threatening rain
A look back at the monument






then it was through the moors, I felt back at home here with no cars





at look back at the hill section,





Then it was through Blackford, and then the pretentious Glen Eagles golf resort - what a horrid place.

I had intended making it to perth, but I had wasted too much time, especially watching the wonderful bats at the canal tunnel. So I cut the day short and caught the train back to Linlithgow from Glen eagles station - 50 mile + 2100' ascent, so a good day out.



[/QUOTE]
A like for reminding me of the time I spent at Stirling University, the campus must be one of the most beautiful anywhere, thanks.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Oct 2015)

Another grey day it would be nice to see some sunshine.

Another ride out today to meet up with some bicyclists on one of their weekly coffee mornings. This week they met up at the Waterside Restaurant along side the River Thames in Benson. As the roads were fairly dry I decided to take the Trek Madone and set off for the 11 mile journey, via Blewbury, Aston Tirrold, South Moreton and Wallingford, there was a good turnout at the cafe, I had a nice pot of Earl Grey tea and a Pain au Raisin, a chat with a few of the riders the set off towards Dorchester, though I took a wrong turn and headed back towards Wallingford, rather than retrace my ride, I headed towards Didcot and came home that way, not the nicest of roads but it was OK. A nice 23.41 mile ride, at leas it stayed dry.





Those clouds look quite cross.





The rolling stock and engines wrapped up for the winter at Wallingford Steam Railway.





Wallingford Town Hall and Church





This is supposed to be a water fountain.





The Thames at Wallingford.











They must have long arms to reach that bike rack.


----------



## Old jon (22 Oct 2015)

No ride yesterday, I was playing with dough.








From the left, a sourdough raised potato bread and two yeast raised poppy seed loaves. Its a good job I ride, it keeps the waistline down a bit.

Today the wind was evil, where I live it swirls and gusts unpredictably around the houses. I started the ride intending to travel up Wharfedale again, but at the top of the Chevin on the Harrogate to Bradford road I wimped out. Turned left and the wind immediately felt less threatening. Anyway, rode through Guiseley and found the road to Shipley, where the bike was born and stopped at the top of Hollins Hill for a poppy seed bread and Arran cheese sandwich.






Dropped down the very well surfaced hill, called in Ellis Briggs for a chat and went home by the boring direct route with the wind on my back. Wonderful 31.5 miles


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Oct 2015)

@Old jon Nice looking bread. How do get it to rise so much?

Just got back from my second Charlie Pride today, needed some spuds for bangers and mash tonight, so instead using the old jam jar to go down the bottle, I jumped on the ol' Dick Van Dyke and off down the frog n toad to the farm shop, I got a Bunyan and a cows egg while I was there too. Another two n'arf miles.


----------



## mybike (22 Oct 2015)

Just a short ride today, after last weeks fun along the North Wales coastal path. Last week seems to have have done the OH good, after her fun & games with the medical profession as it was her suggestion. I was a bit doubtful, as yesterdays walk along the canal showed end to end puddles. But it seems the puddles have drained away, in the main.

Only one photograph from today, showing the changing season. The trees are dropping their leaves making it a little more difficult to see the lumps of concrete.






It was a bit of hard going with my tyres still inflated to pressures suitable for hard smooth surfaces and the mud was thick enough to be slippery. However my front DR is making a funny noise due to the cage rubbing on the highest (lowest?) gear. There's the problem with bike racks on cars!

7.8 miles at an average of 5.7mph Year to date 359.8

Some pictures from last week - the change in the weather is notable, as is the quality of the surface.

At Splash Point





On the way to a nice little cafe, just before Llandullas


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/418060595
Just a short hop today.


----------



## galaxy (22 Oct 2015)

Mr & Mts Galaxy on of out regularly routes. Taking in a nice 10 miles mostly of rd.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Oct 2015)

Two days, two rides - no photos though.

Yesterday I literally had a spare half hour, so jumped on the road bike and legged it round a quick local *5.67 miles in 22 mins at an average of 15.4mph*. 
Back home, freshen up, quick change and out to see the hilarious Chris Ramsey at the City Varieties.

Today I had marginally longer (although not long enough...), so another local spin round knowing that anything over 10.1 miles would put me over 230 miles for the month (gotta love that OCD  ). Blooming awful gusty horrible wind this afternoon though, which made it interesting at times.
*11.39 miles in 44m 52s at an average of 15.2mph*. Did manage a PB though


----------



## Saluki (22 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/418225492

Home to Hospital, without getting lost.
As I rode up the hill (not much of a hill but I've seen kids pushing their triple ringed MTBs up it, bless 'em), I overtook a chap on a nice roadie and said 'good morning' as I whizzed past on my CX. He caught up with me at the lights and said that it was OK for me, I was half his age. I asked him how old he was. Turned out he was 10 years younger than me. I pointed out that my bike was not a nice roadie like his and I had my winter knobblies on. He was astonished that I was going as 'far as Ipswich' .
I followed the route that I had worked out, it went well. I did have a chat with a driving instructor after his pupil nearly had me off the bike with his close pass. I mentioned 1.5m when passing and the instructor said 'are you sure'. I said that I was positive and that he might want a squint at the highway code before teaching his pupils to overtake anything.

The correct route is 11.47 miles. It took an age to get round the roundabout when I hit the outskirts of Ipswich but the cyclepaths are great here. It was the only hold up on the ride, except for the roadworks near ours.

I have found the box where my camera was packed. I forgot to take it with me, not that I saw anything to photograph today, too overcast and miserable grey looking out.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Oct 2015)

Great writeup and great pictures @User9609!
I recognize many of the places from rides past, didn't do any of the hills though 
Ah that canal! Every time I ride it I say "never again"


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2015)

A couple of contrasting rides on the commute today. I had a great ride in with a good tail wind and the Raleigh just seeming to fly along. So much so that I varied the route, adding two miles so that I wouldn't be in too early. The 12 miles was rattled off quicker than 10 miles usually takes on the other bike.

The journey back wasn't quite so good. I needed to be home in good time this evening so took the short route but it was against the wind which slowed me down, the new saddle seemed slippier than this morning for some reason which made maintaining a good pedalling rythm difficult and the other traffic wasn't overly polite in passing.I topped this disappointing trip off by riding through a long stretch of fresh hedge cuttings and picking up a thorn in my front tyre (first puncture since fitting Marathons to this bike about 6000 miles ago ). I may avoid that route for a while until the motor traffic has cleared the cuttings a bit.

20.4 miles for the round trip at an average of 14.9 mph - not too shabby really.

Edit: Have been looking back at my records and it's actually five years and 7000 miles since I started using the Marathons on this bike.

I suppose one puncture that held pressure 'til I got home and pulled the thorn out is acceptable in that time.


----------



## sanddancer (22 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> My regular suburbs route, but done the opposite way to my recent trips along it. Battled through the roadworks into Sutton Farm, then down to Meole Brace, climbed up to Nobold, through Radbrook, Copthorne, Porthill and into the Quarry. Along the towpath to Heathgates and back along the cycle paths home.
> 
> Things to note, carpet of wet fallen leaves were quite slippy and so took it gingerly for a lot of the ride. Woman stepped out from Reabrook Nature path, without looking, which wouldn't have been a problem if she didn't extend the lead her dog was on, across my path in the cycle lane! Emergency stop avoided crashing into dog
> 
> 12.9 miles




That happened to a lad at works brother. He never saw the lead until too late and broke his ribs 

afer commuting on my 12 hour days mon tue i missed wed night shift due to mrs sandancer serving up a big fry up half hour before i was due to leave 
back on the bike tonght though for my last shift. Used the triban for a first decent ride and im very pleased with it for the money.
the seat feels more comfy than my defy 1 but prefer the defy's thicker handlebars.


----------



## sanddancer (23 Oct 2015)

Nice ride home this morning from work, last 12 hour shift  took a bit of a detour. Clocked up 9.5 mile instead of 7.7 

I thought so much about doing this commuting lark and have put it off for so long for one reason or another, mainly thinking it would be a real pain but I'm so glad I did and hope I keep it up


----------



## Stonechat (23 Oct 2015)

sanddancer said:


> Nice ride home this morning from work, last 12 hour shift  took a bit of a detour. Clocked up 9.5 mile instead of 7.7
> 
> I thought so much about doing this commuting lark and have put it off for so long for one reason or another, mainly thinking it would be a real pain but I'm so glad I did and hope I keep it up


You'll soon be adding bigger and bigger diversions!


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/418581889

Just a little one to top off all the Strava stuff for this month


----------



## Old jon (23 Oct 2015)

@CarlP Good recipes I reckon, I just follow them.
The short Lotherton circuit today, 29.6 miles, sandwich in the deer hide and a picture of the bike in the same place.






Nothing happening with the deer, they all seemed to be at the other end of the park. About two miles before I reached Lotherton this happened:-



I can only tell you about this 'cos I could slow down faster than the car was slowing down . . .


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Oct 2015)

Little ride out with the better half today for her first go with the Look pedals;all good too no wobbly moments and no falls,she's getting good at this cycling lark.

https://www.strava.com/activities/418623776


----------



## Jon George (23 Oct 2015)

Saluki said:


> t It took an age to get round the roundabout when I hit the outskirts of Ipswich.


If you're referring to the one at Bucklesham Road, you have my sympathies - you really have to be quick off the mark to grab a gap from that direction. If it keeps presenting a problem, you could always dismount and use the crossing to the right about fifty metres further down on the Bixley Road - I've seen quite a few people use that tactic.


----------



## mybike (23 Oct 2015)

Old jon said:


> [MEDIA=youtube]NVJHY5n6Zng[/MEDIA]
> 
> I can only tell you about this 'cos I could slow down faster than the car was slowing down . . .




Is that plate deliberately blurred?


----------



## galaxy (23 Oct 2015)

Had a nice leisurely 25 miles today. Apart from Mr 7.5 toner who decided to attempt to overtake on a blind corner then locked up the wheels as 2 cars appeared round the corner. Shuck me up a little so had 2 have a calmer in the Shoulder Of Mutton.




Just so happens to be half way round too. Nice uneventful ride home. Also only see 2 drivers on mobile fones today.


----------



## Old jon (23 Oct 2015)

@mybike not by me it isn't, I have not checked on a frame by frame basis though.

The little camera produces pretty good images, but it must get the heck of a battering.


----------



## Saluki (23 Oct 2015)

Off to visit a friend in Ipswich today. I tried out a slightly different route to bypass the horrible roundabout on Bucklesham Road that I need to turn right on. I went off my new normal route, along a road called Straight Road, then I went straight on instead of turning left there and came into Ipswich on the Foxhall Road instead. A bit more exploring required as there is another road that runs parrallell with this, that is quieter. Sunday exploring maybe. The weather forecast is good.

The start of the ride was different. Hubster needed to pop into town to order a repeat prescription so we rode up Convalescent Hill. Interesting one that. Short and steep. I loved it. Hubster not so much. I am the 13th fastest (women, not everyone) up there. Room for improvement and I am starting to enjoy hills a bit now.

We put my friend's address into my garmin and followed it. We'd had a plan to ride around the Ring Road but Christine the garmin (I still think that it's possessed) had other ideas and took us through the middle of Ipswich for some strange and unknown reason. It's probably shorter but the route is a PITA in the extreme. The Ring Road has cyclepaths all the way along. A few roundabouts for sure but fat cyclepaths on good surfaces - which is more than I can say for some of the road surfaces Christine led us along. Thank God for CX bike.
https://www.strava.com/activities/418715376/segments/10070937462 The ride there.

The ride back was better. We took the ring road and the most direct route home. Hubster was fine for the first 20 minutes and then the next hour was a bloody nightmare. Stopping every 100 metres, even though it was downhill. We found a shop and I sent him in for biscuits. He came back with a pack of digestive biscuit bar things and ate 4 of them. They were like chocolate topped cheesecake bases. Quite yummy and a doddle to make I would think. We got another 2 miles and I gave up and left him to it. He said to go home and let the dogs out, so I did. The stop start stop start every 100 yards or so is very tiring. He was in 2 minutes after I was in the end. Once over the bridge, it's properly downhill all the way home. Downhill as in not needing to even turn a pedal if you don't want to. I did. He didn't.

The ride home: https://www.strava.com/activities/418715443
The vast 20 metres of climbing, on the way home is what did for Hubster.
30.26 at an average of 11.5mph or so. I'm knackered now and have had a cheese toastie and a mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## gavgav (23 Oct 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A couple of contrasting rides on the commute today. I had a great ride in with a good tail wind and the Raleigh just seeming to fly along. So much so that I varied the route, adding two miles so that I wouldn't be in too early. The 12 miles was rattled off quicker than 10 miles usually takes on the other bike.
> 
> The journey back wasn't quite so good. I needed to be home in good time this evening so took the short route but it was against the wind which slowed me down, the new saddle seemed slippier than this morning for some reason which made maintaining a good pedalling rythm difficult and the other traffic wasn't overly polite in passing.I topped this disappointing trip off by riding through a long stretch of fresh hedge cuttings and picking up a thorn in my front tyre (first puncture since fitting Marathons to this bike about 6000 miles ago ). I may avoid that route for a while until the motor traffic has cleared the cuttings a bit.
> 
> 20.4 miles for the round trip at an average of 14.9 mph - not too shabby really.


Where are the hedge cuttings?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> Where are the hedge cuttings?


On the road from Condover to the cross roads for Betton Abbots. We may want a couple of alternative routes for Sunday.


----------



## Donger (23 Oct 2015)

I was scraping at the windows all morning today, wanting to get out there. I've been putting in such long hours at work lately that I had to take an afternoon's flexi leave to avoid having the hours taken off me, so I had a "special" planned. By which I mean a ride a bit further from home than normal, and I had been hankering to get out and explore a bit of Wiltshire. Drove down to Sherston and rode the lanes down to Corsham and back via Castle Combe, ending up with a route that looked like a reef knot:




One of those flat grey days, today, that always looked like it was about to rain, but it never quite did. Started off along the old Fosse Way Roman road, which was every bit as straight as it looked on the map:




... followed by a series of wonderfully quiet and flattish lanes. I was joined by a friendly local rider at one point, and he rode with me, chatting for a while, and pointed me in the right direction at a junction with no signpost. Apparently it is always that quiet around there. Next stop Biddestone (somewhere I had never been before, but with a couple of nice pubs I wouldn't mind going back to):




Then onwards to my planned destination, Corsham. Stopped for a moment at Corsham Court:




.. before turning back towards Sherston again. A nice little place, Corsham:




Took a nice minor detour along a very narrow lane through the woods and up a steep little hill to take in Castle Combe on the way back. At one point I heard a car approaching fast with a loud roaring engine and screeching brakes, and I prepared for the worst..... only for it to turn out I was right alongside the Castle Combe racetrack! What a beautiful little place the lower (old) part of Castle Combe is. I'd been there several times by car, and had always liked the idea of cycling there, and today was the day for it. Anyone who doesn't know the place might still recognise it anyway ... as it was one of the film sets for "War Horse":




Cracking little place ...




Ended up doing 28.6 miles today, and enjoyed every one of them. It's always nice to have a change of scene and ride some new roads. I can certainly recommend these parts of North Wiltshire. Have just noticed that I've done about 1,000 miles more than my norm for end of October, and 500 miles more than my previous best. I've also already passed my previous best end of year total mileage, with two months still to go. Loving my cycling, right now, and this was the sort of ride I like best, when you slow it down and just go exploring. Happy cycling everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Jon George (23 Oct 2015)

Saluki said:


> I went off my new normal route, along a road called Straight Road, then I went straight on instead of turning left there and came into Ipswich on the Foxhall Road instead.


That lane that carries on from Straight Road is a notorious 4x4 rat-run - so please be careful if you use it again. Can I suggest modifying your ride in from Felixstowe so that you turn right at Trimley St Martin, head towards Kirton, take a left into innocence Lane, then turn right at the end and head to Bucklesham and follow the road into Ipswich - okay, it's a tad longer and you'll have to divert to use the crossing rather than endure the roundabout, but it's just as flat and the scenery (and quiet) makes up for it. Have a happy weekend!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2015)

Innocence Lane. That's one I'm not familiar with...


----------



## gavgav (24 Oct 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> On the road from Condover to the cross roads for Betton Abbots. We may want a couple of alternative routes for Sunday.


Plan is to do Little Stretton and so we should be fine.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2015)

Back at home after a few days away . Got up latish 9.00 look out at grey sky's checked BBC website rain by 10.00 so can I beat the rain .Set off up through Newtown Linford approaching Ulverscoft lane was catching another cyclist just sat behind for 30 sec in case they were going up Sharply hill . They turned left same as me so I pulled up along side said good morning and we both realised we had met before .I had bumped into her when she was doing the tour de Leicestershire and I was just out crossing the route and I rode 5 miles with her and two friends .So a nice sociable ride chatting while we were climbing Polly Botts lane ( so @Supersuperleeds strava time was safe for today .I ll try to beat it next time) .I think this is the first time I've climbed Polly Botts and been able to chat as normally I attack the climb so it made a nice change. At the crossroads at the top we parted company as I went left and Sylvie went right and I promised to see her on this years tour ( what have I done !). started descending priory lane and the rain started so no I couldn't beat the rain .So out round the back of Markfield and then past south Charnwood school and the descent into Thornton were I discovered hail hurts at 30 mph .Through Thornton down past the reservoir and head back towards Markfield .Rain wasn't too bad so swung right to Ratby . Into Ratby then Groby and Home 16.4 miles done in 1 hr 7 min. Manage not to get too wet as I sit typing the rain getting worse so might have timed it right. Nice ride despite the weather and nice chance meeting


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/419162677

I scoped out a new route for my Ride Social's.
















This could easily be extended to an imperial super loop


----------



## Saluki (24 Oct 2015)

Jon George said:


> That lane that carries on from Straight Road is a notorious 4x4 rat-run - so please be careful if you use it again. Can I suggest modifying your ride in from Felixstowe so that you turn right at Trimley St Martin, head towards Kirton, take a left into innocence Lane, then turn right at the end and head to Bucklesham and follow the road into Ipswich - okay, it's a tad longer and you'll have to divert to use the crossing rather than endure the roundabout, but it's just as flat and the scenery (and quiet) makes up for it. Have a happy weekend!


Thank you for that. I will explore it tomorrow in the daylight.

At Trimley roundabout? Is that where to turn right? I will pull up google maps and have a good look. I think that we have ridden back that way.


----------



## Old jon (24 Oct 2015)

I usually leave the house at about ten a.m. for a ride, but I wimped at the weather today. Finally got moving about one thirty, wearing newly bought top and gloves, it was well cold yesterday. By the time I had ridden a few miles the hands were way too hot for comfort. Stop and take off gloves. A few miles further on and the rain returned. Stop and put on waterproof. And in between those stops discovered I had forgotten my drink bottle. Stop and buy bottle of water. 28.3 miles, from home to Oakwood Clock, Boot Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, turn right on the Boston road and right again for Bramham, Thorner and back to Leeds, noticing it had stopped raining by the time I reached the Ring Road and I had a bright blue sky with fluffy white clouds in front of me. Life, as the saying is.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Oct 2015)

You know what they say about the best laid plans don't you..?

I'd worked out a bit of extra mileage to add to last weeks circuit which would push me up to 50 miles - my first imperial half century.

So up and out at 8am this morning on the road bike (before it was properly light, so lights on) and out via Thorner, then the lanes to Collingham and instead of the short section down the A58, I took School Lane which runs parallel and was virtually traffic free. A quick right / left across the A58, then right towards Linton and over the river.
Through Linton and into the fringes of Wetherby, but turned left and headed to Spofforth. Not a bad ride for an A road. Through the village and right at the end of the causeway to North Deighton, then down to Kirk Deighton (very picturesque here - might have to visit in better weather) and Wetherby. Left on Horsefair and out past the racecourse and through Thorp Arch, then down over the river and into Boston Spa. Took Bar Lane to Clifford, then Bramham and up Town hill (new PB!), and out on Toulson lane before branching right and the drop down to the bridge over the A64 whenre I stopped for a drink and a bite to eat.
27 miles in, legs felt like they had loads left, fingers crossed the big 5-0 would be on.
As I set off again it started to rain (as forecast, unlike last weekend) for the descent into Stutton, along Fanny Lane and out to the A162.
Up the hill and then took the left to Ulleskelf, then the run down to Church Fenton and past Leeds East airport, which I'm sure would have been quite a pleasant ride in better weather...
Over the railway bridge and through Barkston Ash, then a quick right / left on the A162 and down to Saxton. Out on Coldhill lane and then up towards Lotherton Hall.
I'd discover when I got home that MapMyRide decided to stop working here, for reasons only it knows. Blooming technology! 
Down the hill to Aberford and there was a loud ping. 'Goodness' thought I, 'what on earth could that be' as I rattled to a halt. A broken spoke on the back wheel.
Couldn't get it out, so fettled it up against it's neighbour out of the way and as everything else seemed in order I carefully carried on.
Stopped at the bridge on Cattle Lane as progress seemed slow and it was clear that the wheel was slightly out of true, but by enough to be fouling the rear brakes.
So roadside temporary fix and onwards even more carefully...
So, soaked, cold, on a wounded bike I gave up and binned the ride off as I was near enough home. Under other conditions I'd have added a loop on to get the extra few miles in but enough is enough. I can take a hint. 

I've worked the total mileage out as *47.1 miles (*using the bike computer and a map), which gives me an average of around *14.2mph*, which sounds about right.
However, I'm consoling myself that it's still my longest ride in terms of time and distance and it is *75km*, which is still an achievement.

Dried out, bite to eat and the bike has now been dropped off at the shop to fix - understandably they were quite busy on a Saturday lunchtime so they are 'going to give me a call'.
Looks like it will be the hybrid tomorrow, no plans made yet but it won't be an imperial half...


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Oct 2015)

With the indifferent weather forecast I had two routes planned for today, a longer one if dry & a shorter if wet so waking up to damp but not rainy morning meant the long one it was to be as the rain was not now due until 4pm.

Setting off on the number 1 bike at around 10 it certainly wasn't cold & with the wind from the south it would play little part as I headed west towards the New Forest but blow me as soon as I hit the tree lined roads it started to rain!!? Undeterred, I carried on towards Fordingbridge, which at 13 miles in meant I could still go shorter if the rain continued but thankfully as soon as I left the forest it stopped, so the longer route it was & I carried on into East Dorset, on some rather wet roads but no rain. 

The mostly country roads were fairly quiet as I passed through Cranbourne en-route to Sixpenny Handley & the only real climb of the day, a steady 1.7 miles on nice fresh tarmac which I'd only done once before but is now one of my favourites due to the surface. Lunch was taken on the decent where I saw the only sour point of the day which were the "catchers" for a pheasant shoot that was going on close by & not being the shy type I let the vile creatures know exactly what I thought of their "sport"!

Topped up with peanut butter sarnies the next section was a nice flat road going down through Fifield Bavant, Broad Chalke & Stratford Tony to Coombe Blissett where I turned back south & towards home, taking in Rockbourne, Sandleheath & Ipsley before crossing the forest where believe it or not it was still raining!!

69.6 enjoyable miles despite the wet but possibly the last ride for the best bike until next year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/419226537

The first picture is of the second smallest church in England at Fifield Bavant which looking at the grassy path to get to it is, I'm guessing, fairly quiet.

















Cleaning required!


----------



## Jon George (24 Oct 2015)

Saluki said:


> At Trimley roundabout? Is that where to turn right?


That's the one! Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2015)

12 miles this day, down to Normal for State U. Homecoming parade and lunch with MRS. GA's family, and return, on the 3-speed Electra. Actually, I rode down the closed parade route before the parade got there, running a bit late, then running a bit self-conscious.
67F
Winds SW-20
relative humidity 93%
29.88 barometer
Overcast
https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/shares/mFhuZg


----------



## Saluki (24 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/419519570/segments/10092020972

Having woken up at 2am with a migraine, got up at 8am with a migraine and back to bed at 8.15am with a migraine, I didn't think that I would get a ride in today at all. I felt groggy most of the day but perked up around 3pm and started to feel a little more human.

Once Hubster had gone to dialysis and I'd got a couple of hours guitar practice in, I decided that the weather looked OK (according to the BBC, who tell lies) and texted Hubster to say that I'd meet him at around 9.50pm at the hospital. This seemed very early when he was due at dialysis at 6pm. I figured that he'd tell all when I saw him.
I took Eric the CX, 2 rear frog lights, a proper steady back light and another flasher clipped to my back pocket on my Night Vision jacket. 2 front lights on steady and a front flasher. It's dark out. I love night riding and tonight was no different. Once I was out of the street light zone it was wonderful, although I nearly did for a couple of bunnies who dashed across my path. I know what they were thinking, it was 'it's only a bike, I can get across here'. Rabbits and pedestrians have more in common than they think.
I went the route that I know, the one that involved turning right at the roundabout at the end of Bucklesham Road - it was absolutely clear. I was all ready to hop off and leg it around but there was no need. At the next roundabout, the one with the bike shop in the parade of shops there, it was a different story. Every car in Suffolk was on it's way around there.
I got to the hospital a smidge faster than last time. Somehow I only climbed 45m in the dark. In the daylight it's 53m. I am not convinced that Garmin knows anything and just makes stuff up.
Anyway 11.44 miles (not quite as far as last time but I can put the difference down to a different line on bends and roundabouts, it's so small) in 50 mins. I got a bit damp but had a lot of fun.


----------



## Glow worm (24 Oct 2015)

Back to North Norfolk for me this evening in a ride of two halves.

First the 15 miles across the fens to Ely station. Heavy rain and a strong, cold headwind the whole way. At least the train to King's Lynn was only 10 mins late.

Then off out of Lynn into deepest rural Norfolk. The skies cleared and a lovely moon appeared as I passed Castle Rising. Just past West Newton (near Sandringham) I had my closest ever encounter with a barn owl. I must have spooked it as I buzzed past, and it lifted off out of the verge just a feet away. Such moments make life worthwhile.

The 24 mile ride from Lynn is always a joy, and never more so than on a cold, clear moonlit lit night, with just me, the stars and a few rogue owls about. Barely a car to be seen and I put my foot down a bit just to warm up.

I didn't realise quite how cold I was until I got indoors, but a shower and a lovely fire thawed me out.







Cheers! An extra hour tonight too to recover. A thoroughly enjoyable if slightly chilly 39 miles today


----------



## Diggs (25 Oct 2015)

Yesterday was a chance to unveil my new Hotsauce kit (purchased to help fund Mark McConnell's 2015/6 Winter CX season, check him out at @hotsaucecycling). Subtle it ain't but it is a lovely piece of kit and so warm and comfortable. Anyway, just shy of 30miles in beautiful autumnal weather on the LBS social ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Oct 2015)

Up and out early today, so early that I may have been the first thing down the road as I was sending up huge flocks of pigeons, rooks, charms of goldfinch and coveys of partridge. I saw white sheep with black heads too!
On Friday night I'd done a particularly entertaining circuit training and as a result 2/3 of the way up Chapel Hill I was in trouble and bottom gear. My thighs were screaming!
The same thing happened up Old Wimpole hill, luckily on both occasions only the birds witnessed my near collapse!













24 weary miles under water colour skies, a good way to start the day!
https://www.strava.com/activities/419732384


----------



## Billy Wizz (25 Oct 2015)

There is something about the rising tide that makes me think of my home town.
Bang for buck this bike is great.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Oct 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> With the indifferent weather forecast I had two routes planned for today, a longer one if dry & a shorter if wet so waking up to damp but not rainy morning meant the long one it was to be as the rain was not now due until 4pm.
> 
> Setting off on the number 1 bike at around 10 it certainly wasn't cold & with the wind from the south it would play little part as I headed west towards the New Forest but blow me as soon as I hit the tree lined roads it started to rain!!? Undeterred, I carried on towards Fordingbridge, which at 13 miles in meant I could still go shorter if the rain continued but thankfully as soon as I left the forest it stopped, so the longer route it was & I carried on into East Dorset, on some rather wet roads but no rain.
> 
> ...


The muddier you get, the more fun you've had .


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/420026947



























48 odd miles in the sun today.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2015)

66 miles the journey, the lickey Hills Visitor Centre the destination. Lovely autumn day, bright sunny and a touch chilly, the only spoiler was the breeze, it made for a slow hard morning, I seemed to spend most of the ride out plugging into it, I'd almost burnt my legs out by the time I made the cafe, I seemed to spend a lot of the ride home plugging into it as well. Last ride on the geared bike this year, I,m putting it way now until the spring, I'll be on the fixed through the winter, I brought the Eastway in July and I've clocked up 731 miles on it since. Though hard it was a good mornings ride, on the way out of Coventry I was sitting at the lights at malfunction junction and chatting with the artic driver in the next lane, I also had a chat with one of the riders in a Solihull club group when I caught it just outside Hockly Heath, I've got tired legs this afternoon but I've enjoyed myself.


----------



## KeepsTrying (25 Oct 2015)

My first 60 km ride today, local ride with some climbing, just over 2hrs 28.4kmh average, could have made 80 km I think, but the hills hurt and I did a 10km recovery ride to cool down after. My thighs are aching now but no more than usual ....


----------



## Donger (25 Oct 2015)

Over 50 miles today. Another club ride, all slightly faster than I would have liked .... but I'm sure it's good for me. Despite a wait for someone to replace an inner tube near Redmarley; half an hour's coffee break outside a riverside café in Upton on Severn; and several stops to wait for backmarkers to catch up, it was still all over in under four and a half hours. We must have averaged over 15 mph when moving. Mercifully, only a couple of hills today. Thighs felt like two breeze blocks for the first half hour (after my Wiltshire ride the other day), but I rode myself into the ride by the time we got to Redmarley. Thoroughly enjoyed Upton, and the ride back South to Gloucester. Nice day, good company. Brought up my 2,500 miles for the year.
_Donger._


----------



## i hate hills (25 Oct 2015)

Ride out around the Auchenblae / Fettercairn area . Lots of wildlife today geese , swans , deer , and a big black cat. The later freaked me out . It was in a field across from the golf course and a couple of golfers and a couple of fellow cyclists stopped with me to watch. We were we all in agreement that it was defo too big for a domestic moggy. Never seen one before but there has been reports of one going about. It left me asking the question .....can i outrun these guys if it decides it's tea time........


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2015)

A local sky ride around Salford and Manchester. Bit slow so I got cold but it was interesting to go down different side roads and paths that I didn't know about, especially a better route to Salford Quays and along the ship canal to get into the city. 30 miles total.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Oct 2015)

Climbed 445m

This is my favourite hill climb at the moment. Shame it's alway hard to see gradient in photos, but that is definitely "up", not flat...






Hogtrough Hill should be a one way road IMO, or at least have several warnings of the crossroads (which I'm standing on to take that photo) coming up. I nearly died the first time I rode down it.

Pretty much the same but for other reasons when I went the other way too.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Oct 2015)

So, after yesterdays fun and games, it was out on the hybrid.
I know I've joked about it, but shamefully the last time the hybrid saw the light of day was a month ago on September 26th... 

To Scholes via Wood Lane and I immediately noticed that the 'new' Marathon tyre has less grip on the slippery stuff than the Tyrago it replaced. Anyhow, huffing and puffing up the hill, then onto Main Street and a quick(ish) run down to the Coronation Tree and out onto the bridleway at Bog Lane.
Through the countryside and a very enjoyable downhill blast before the climb onto Manston Lane, then Nanny Goat lane and the bridleway under the M1 and out to Barwick Road at Garforth.
Left, over the M1 bridge, through the S bend over the beck and up onto Parlington Lane towards Aberford.
It was quite busy on there today, unsurprisingly given the nice weather. lots of dog walkers and joggers, plus quite a few MTB'ers.
Muddy in places too, but good fun. Through the haunted tunnel and then through some glorious autumnal woodland before dropping into Aberford and turning right up the hill to the Almshouses for a breather and a pic:




Refreshed, returned via the same route, encountering more Sunday strollers all of whom were friendly, except one nobber who on seeing me descending the last rocky hill on that section decided that he wasn't going to move slightly to one side, but was going to stand directly in the middle of the lane and stare at me.
Perhaps it was the luminosity of my flouro yellow jacket, or the front light strobing that hypnotised him?
I gave him a cheery thanks as I went around him, which seemed to confuse him no end.
Back via Long Lane and the bridleway over the golf course, before Manston Lane and through Pendas Fields and up to home.

*14.47 miles in 1hr 16m at an average of 11.4mph* - and yes, it did feel that slow. It's amazing the difference fatter, treaded tyres and a different riding position make. Oh, and being off road.
I checked the tyres when I got home and the were both down to around 30psi, which won't have helped...so I've pumped them both back up to 65psi and we'll see how that goes next time. I need to raise the saddle an inch or so too. Funny how I struggled to get on with the riding position when I bought the road bike and now it's the hybrid that seems odd.

I did notice that riding a different bike gives you a different perspective. Pretty much all the roadies who I saw today ignored me on the hybrid, whilst I normally get a decent amount of hello's, mornings or even nods when I'm on the road bike. Conversely lots of MTB'ers were very chatty today.

Good news though - the bike shop have phoned and the road bike is not only fixed and ready to collect, but there is no charge!


----------



## Glow worm (25 Oct 2015)

I'm back in North Norfolk for a few days so decided on a short scoot up to Wells-Next-The-Sea and back here today.

Dry and bright, a complete contrast to yesterday's soaking freeze fest.





The long drive approaching Holkham Hall from the south. (On the Google Earth Flight simulator, I like to land an F:16 jet on here. It's tricky but doable, though I often take out the obelisk at the far end!)






Holkham Hall. I'd forgotten its some school holiday or other next week here, and the place was busier than usual. I can normally breeze through here without seeing a soul. Luckily, as most folk drive here, (though there were plenty on bikes too which was good), they only really lurk within about 50 yards of their cars, so escaping any crowds is never a problem.

Wells was busy too so I beat a hasty retreat to the solitude of the back country lanes and tracks.






Near North Creake I was astonished to find a field of yet to be harvested barley. Don't think I've ever seen uncut barley so late. There- who said there's not much to see in Norfolk?! Anyway, I wondererd if the farmer simply CBA!

15 leisurely miles here today.


----------



## Donger (25 Oct 2015)

Just noticed @Largie003 has posted up this photo on the club website - taken while we were waiting for the other lot to sort out a p*nct*re further down the lane. He seemed to think the sign was appropriate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2015)

Glow worm said:


> , I wondererd if the farmer simply CBA!


I know a couple of farmers quite close to me still have corn up, the rains will set in soon, and they'll have to wait for the hard freeze to harvest.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Oct 2015)

There was a strange chugging noise as a waited to join a road this afternoon and then this went by




Headed to Ripley where approaching the crossing of the A61 by NCN67 it suddenly dawned on me that I had forgot the pump, spare inner tube and tool kit. Suddenly NCN67 seemed an attractive proposition on the basis that if the p fairy did visit at least someone would be passing appropriately equipped. Decided to head to the western limits of the non road section cycleway which was delayed by a group of horses on cycleway rather than the adjacent bridleway




My return to Ripley was a PR, suppose it was due to knowing the cycleway was free from obstructions (other than horses, dogs and people). In fact if had been people less I would have knocked more time off. Continued on NCN67 with slow progress despite ringing the bell but did manage another PR south from the viaduct over the Nidd. Heading homewards a chugging noise was heard again




Just 12 miles but at least no puncture!


----------



## Saluki (25 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/420177913/segments/10109953258

The sun was shining and I NEEDED to get out and enjoy it. Hubster had to pump his tyre up, there is no hole in that tube so it must have just got bored and gone flat to entertain itself.
I've quite fancied doing this for a couple of weeks and we have the hang of the CXs again now, I showed Himself the route and he seemed happy to give it a go. Whinged within 100 yards of hitting the rough stuff though and kept grumbling all the way along the Deben, although we did stop regularly as I remembered the camera.
We'd gone along about 1/4 of a mile here.



I thought that these old bits of breakwater looked interesting so went down for a closer look. Covered in seaweed.



Looking back up at some bloke with his bike (Hubster)



We rode along a bit more and there was this jetty thing made from planks and old 40 gallon drums.



Getting towards Hemley, and the end of where we were riding along, we saw boats with reflections. Very pretty, we thought.




From Hemley we rode to the village via the muddiest track in the world. Should have stayed up on the riverside path, longer but not disc deep in clay-mud (which took an age to shower off - you should see the state of my bathroom ) then via a nice dirt track and then a narrow track with stinging nettles and then a field which brought us out at Newbourne Village Hall.
From there we turned left and headed home. A couple of lovely hills - I enjoyed them anyway. When I got to the top, I turned around and went back for Hubster, who was muttering darkly about 'bloody hills' under his breath. Now I am 3 stone lighter, I am starting to actually enjoy riding up them. Don't tell anyone though.



I know it doesn't look like we have climbed very much but it was enough to have Hubster off his bike and walking, when I met him.

Once we got to the footbridge over the A14, I took the house key and headed off home, as my knees were aching a bit with the cold. Osteoarthritis causes only a few problems for me as I keep fit and take care of my knees. I am not allowed Brufen or anything like that so I need to stay fit and active to keep it at bay. I've had osterarthritis for about 20 years now and it's a plan that has worked well so far.

18.08 miles in just shy of 2 hours in the Autumn sunshine. I will certainly ride that route again. Maybe on the way to meet Hubster from dialysis. It was great fun. He hated it, I loved it.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Oct 2015)

One of those Autumn days that should not be missed, if you didn't ride, it would be regretful. When the wind is this light it matters not where you go, so a last minute decision to do a meandering route out to the Vale of Belvoir. Glorious colours, sun shining, not too cold for dr_pink [who should have been at the National Hill Climb but was just too tired and had very little training time] who suffers from cold hands.
A typical scene





At 37 miles in having just descended into The Vale, we pass 2 cyclists going the opposite way who we recognised immediately, some friends of ours from Sheffield! They had ridden down from near Worksop, so we showed them to one of our tea stops.





Timed it perfectly, about 20 - 30 cyclists were just leaving. We stayed chatting for way too long, so after setting them off in the right direction we decided to take a shorter route back. Normally we leave the vale via a more gentle climb but longer route, I made the stupid decision to leave via a road that we had never tried but could see it rearing upwards in the distance, the approach,





The end, having just come up an estimated 17 - 18%, on fixed, will check that at some point in the future.





70 hilly miles, probably not the best medicine for someone feeling tired, but a lovely ride anyway.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> One of those Autumn days that should not be missed, if you didn't ride, it would be regretful. When the wind is this light it matters not where you go, so a last minute decision to do a meandering route out to the Vale of Belvoir. Glorious colours, sun shining, not too cold for dr_pink [who should have been at the National Hill Climb but was just too tired and had very little training time] who suffers from cold hands.
> A typical scene
> 
> 
> ...


Was it Dove Cottage for tea.I been out there the last two Sundays on your recomdations not today though . The lemon drizzle cake is worth the ride


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2015)

Normal 30 miler with our lass this morning. Was expecting to get caught up with the Leicester Marathon, but timed it perfectly. Saw the half marathon leaders at the space centre and apart from seeing the tailenders across one of the lakes in Watermead that was about it. 

Was pretty cold first thing, and I was glad I put a base layer on. Hardly any wind and by the time we got home it had warmed up a bit, but winter is definitely on it's way, as evidence by the ice on the flat roof when I looked out first thing this morning.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Oct 2015)

I ride out to watch unfeasibly skinny cyclists ride pipecleaner bikes turning themselves inside out. The National Hill Climb Championships

It was on today in Jackson Bridge which is near Holmfirth. Basic idea is 240 maniacs ride up a hill of about a mile @11%. Fastest is the winner. It's only about 12 miles from Glossop but my mate Wayne and I did about 36 miles to make a ride of it and then did about 16 home so 52 miles in total and about 5.600ft of climbing. So it was pretty tough but conditions were nice

We made it to Jackson Bridge in time to see the elite men and women. Blimey, they are fast, even the slower ones.

This is Maryka Sennema. She won the women's category, as she did do in 2014 and 2013






This is Dan Evans. He won last year but this year he was pipped by Richard Bussell. Nice pain face






Final one is Tom Bell of Holmfirth. I'd put a bet on him to come in the top 3. If he did it I'd be quids in big time. He came 5th 






Good ride out. Made a nice change to spectate an event like this. Give it a try if you get the chance


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2015)

Today was a tough day. A tough day of ups and downs. When you are cycling the downs of Kent then that's what you are going to get, by the bucket full.
@Trickedem turned up at my house bang on 7.30am. We were on for a Kent loop visiting the *Bredgbury Pinetum.* It was cold this morning. 5°.. so a bit nippy. A 2 Buffage day I decided. The weather report was for cold most of the day, temps not rising much above double figures, cloudy in the morning with sunshine in the afternoon. And for a change, the BBC got it spot on.

It was 46 miles to the Pinetum and on the way I think we managed to find every hill on route. That was the theme for the first part of the ride. Lot's of ups and lots of downs. It's hard to get into any sort of rhythm with so much undulations, but you get on with it and keep the pedals turning.

It really was a glorious morning to be out on the bike. The first leg rest stop was at the village of Chiddingstone.





Chiddingstone Castle Lake, the castle hidden behind the trees.





This part of Kent is well known for it's sandstone rocks.





We continued our way through the countryside, every turn seeming to throw a climb at us. One turn in and we were presented what looked like a wall, taking us completely by surprise. This climb, short and very steep had a lot of tree cover and with yesterday's rain meant that my tyres were losing grip on the mulch., moss and gravel. I either had to unclip and stop or fall off. I chose the former. Tim, with his extra weight *cough*, managed to get to the top.. I did the walk of shame :-)

We finally got to Bredgbury and not before time. I think we were both cycling on empty by now and lunch was sorely needed.

The Pinetum.





A full English and a large mug of tea was just what was needed. We still had a long way to go. A bit more climbing before we reached the Kent levels at Biddenden. From there it was a joy to finally get back in the big ring, put some leg work down and do some miles at a faster pace. We were knocking out the miles at a rate of knots. Time for a pint. At the village of Yalding. In a pub called The George. A soon to be cyclist friendly pub we found, after having a natter with the landlord. Special bike parking and racks coming soon. A pint of Doom Bar for me and a pint of Hobgoblin for Tim went down very well.

You just cannot see how filthy these bikes are...





Some more flat levels were soon dispatched and it wasn't long until we reached the undulating Pilgrims Way. The sun was sitting low in the sky by now and seemed to give everything a beautiful autumnal glow.





Well this ride did have a sting in it's tail. The 14%'er of Cotman's Ash Lane, climbing up and over the downs. We didn't have to do this, as there is a much easier route home. But after the climb it's rewarded with probably one of the very best 3 miles of cycling in Kent. The Knatt's Valley.





So, 110 of your imperial miles for the day. Chilly and cloudy this morning, Chilly and beautiful blue skies and sunshine this afternoon.
Lot's and lot's of climbing...my leg's are feeling it and are telling me so.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You just cannot see how filthy these bikes are...



Dirty bike? So no prizes for guessing what you've been up to since getting home!

Great pics and write up


----------



## gavgav (25 Oct 2015)

A group ride today, for a change. I rode up to @Rickshaw Phil 's house, with the 1st thing noticeable being the strength of the southerly wind, which I wasn't expecting. The day took a downer, as I received word on my phone that a good friend had been taken into hospital. Probably good that I had the ride to take my mind off it though.

The 4 of us rode the very short distance down to their cousin's house and after Rob arrived we set off for our 13 mile journey to the pub in Little Stretton. I'd only ridden about 100 yards to the mini roundabout when an Astra came over the roundabout from my left, when it was my right of way! Good job I wasn't going fast. We then pulled out onto the A49 and I was given a close pass by my next door neighbour!! 

Not in the best frame of mind I led the group up to Condover, fairly slowly into the headwind and then arrived at the junction for Ryton to find that 3 of us had become separated from the other 3. Feeling a bit worried we were about to turn back when Doug arrived and informed us that unfortunately one of the group had decided to cut the ride short. @Rickshaw Phil had stayed with them and told us to continue as a 4. 

We continued to battle against the wind to Longnor and then along the muddy roads towards Cardington. We had to stop briefly for a horse drawn chariot!! and a tractor pulling a tanker that filled the whole road 

We crossed the A49 again and then continued into All Stretton, Church Stretton and Little Stretton, where we glad of warming up in The Ragleth Inn. A nice pint of Butty Bach was consumed  along with chips and garlic bread, before the journey home.

@Rickshaw Phil had ensured our 1 rider had got back home safely, before heading out again and we met him about 5 mins after leaving the pub and he joined us for the journey home.

We re-traced our steps, but with the cold wind now behind us and a general downhill trend we managed the journey back around 15 minutes quicker than the outward journey.

I stopped at Phil's for a warm up with a Hot Chocolate and gave the dog some fuss before riding back in the dark along the cycle paths and the old railway track to my house.

35.2 miles at 11.3mph avg speed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Oct 2015)

A Gav has already mentioned: we've had a group ride for a change. There were six of us and the target was the Ragleth Inn at Little Stretton.

All seemed to start well (apart from the incidents mentioned) but once on the road to Condover it became clear that Jenny (my sister) was struggling to keep up with the group. Doug was already with her and I dropped back too to offer moral support but on the little climb on the road to Ryton we all dropped further back and it didn't look good. Jen has ridden very little this year due to a variety of circumstances and it became clear that she was not going to manage the distance planned for the day to her great frustration.

I persuaded Doug to go on and catch up with the others and then escorted Jen round a shorter loop through Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover then over Lyth Hill (to stay off the A49 as much as possible). Going at her own pace she was a lot happier and we had an enjoyable trip even if it wasn't the one planned.

Dropping Jen off, I got a call to say the rest of the group has only just reached The Ragleth. They suggested that I try and get a lift out there and ride back with them. That wasn't possible but since they were stopping for a pint and a bite to eat I thought that if I pressed on I could meet either at the pub or not too far away and complete the ride back with them.

Retracing my steps I was riding against that headwind again (the Met Office says it was only 10 mph but it felt like more). I've changed the set up of the bike this weekend so a few adjustment stops were needed but despite these I did catch up with everyone else just south of Church Stretton and was able to enjoy a good ride back with them as the twilight gathered.

36.5 miles covered today at an average of 12.3 miles. Also on this trip, I passed two milestones; racking up more miles on the Raleigh for 2015 than I managed on it all last year and passing 4000 miles ridden in total for the year to date.

Sadly no photos today due to things not quite going to plan.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Oct 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I ride out to watch unfeasibly skinny cyclists ride pipecleaner bikes turning themselves inside out. The National Hill Climb Championships
> 
> It was on today in Jackson Bridge which is near Holmfirth. Basic idea is 240 maniacs ride up a hill of about a mile @11%. Fastest is the winner. It's only about 12 miles from Glossop but my mate Wayne and I did about 36 miles to make a ride of it and then did about 16 home so 52 miles in total and about 5.600ft of climbing. So it was pretty tough but conditions were nice
> 
> ...


Was hoping to get out to Jackson Bridge today. My workmate is a masochist (sorry, hill climbing fanatic) and was popping over to nod admiringly at it all. In the end I was too knackered to go. Looked like a good crowd. http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/25/result-2015-hill-climb-championship/


----------



## nickyboy (25 Oct 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Was hoping to get out to Jackson Bridge today. My workmate is a masochist (sorry, hill climbing fanatic) and was popping over to nod admiringly at it all. In the end I was too knackered to go. Looked like a good crowd. http://www.velouk.net/2015/10/25/result-2015-hill-climb-championship/



I saw your tweet on this. Pity you couldn't make it, conditions were about as good as you're going to get up here at the end of October. And there was a good crowd so a nice atmosphere with folk shouting and screaming their support. Burger van's output was delicious.....but I had just done 36 very hilly miles so I probably would have eaten an innertube providing it had been reasonably well cooked


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Climbed 445m
> 
> This is my favourite hill climb at the moment. Shame it's alway hard to see gradient in photos, but that is definitely "up", not flat...
> 
> ...


Hogtrough is a favourite of mine too. Oddly enough Brasted Hill, which runs parallel and which therefore should be about the same, I find much worse. I often stop for a breather half way up Brasted. Hogtrough gets the really steep stuff out of the way at the bottom, where you're feeling a bit better, whereas Brasted beats you up a bit first before the real gradient kicks in.

From your photos it looks like there may have been a bit of a danger of wheel spin on those leaves.

On Brasted there's a long thin concrete spill (my mythological explanation: a giant dribbled his porridge there) which can be a bit terrifying if you hit it at speed coming down.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Was it Dove Cottage for tea.I been out there the last two Sundays on your recomdations not today though . The lemon drizzle cake is worth the ride


Yes it was, there are currently 3 stops we use in the vale, Muston Old Forge tea rooms, Long Clawson and of course Dove Cottage.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Hogtrough Hill should be a one way road IMO, or at least have several warnings of the crossroads (which I'm standing on to take that photo) coming up. I nearly died the first time I rode down it.
> 
> Pretty much the same but for other reasons when I went the other way too.



All the hills along the ridge tend to suffer the same problem.
We descended Brasted yesterday which has an offset crossroads...A bit dicey.


----------



## Buck (26 Oct 2015)

Mrs Buck had said to me that she was going to visit her mum and take the boys with her and would I like to use the opportunity to go on a bike ride whilst they were out? Who was I to say no 

I'd checked the forecast last night and it looked dry but with a chance of rain but, got up this morning and the day was beautiful.

Once the family had set off I donned my cycling gear and headed off and had only made it up the road 50m when an older lady thought she would be OK to turn across my path down a side road. I gave her the evils as I manoeuvred around her only for her to give me a look as though I was in the wrong! Thankfully, that was the one and only event on the ride.

I was surprised just how blustery it was and as I headed out of the village to my usual "junction of many rides" I felt as though I was really battling the wind. I headed up my (least) favourite road - perhaps its the steep climb so early on in the ride I don't know but today there was a local farmer in his tractor and trailer coming behind me and he must have spurred me on because to my surprise, when I got home and checked Strava, I had achieved a PR on this section!

I carried on over the tops with beautiful views of the Holme valley with Holme Moss standing majestically as a beacon in the distance.









Today I wasn't heading that way and soon took a left down past Winscar reservoir towards Dunford Bridge. Here the wind was so strong I almost felt as though I was having to peddle to keep going despite it being a relatively decent descent.

Another left then right brought me to the crossroads where I normally turn left and head back or go straight on towards Millhouse Green and Royds Farm windmills. A friend of mine had told me of a nice climb into Penistone from near Langsett reservoir so I turned right and down the dip under the Trans-Pennine trail bridge as it passes over the A616. At Slouch I turned left on the A628 Manchester Road. Ass the road bends to the left I headed straight on up Hartcliff Road and up the climbs I mentioned - a couple of nice 14-15% ones that were testing but strangely enjoyable!

A detour due to a road closure then brought me into Penistone and I then headed back on the A628 to Millhouse Green, turning right and up the hill to Royds Moor and a quick steep bit to the Royds Moor viewing area and the windmills.








I stopped here for 5 mins for a snack bar and drink whilst I enjoyed the sunshine and views before I headed home.










https://www.strava.com/activities/420702579


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Oct 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hogtrough is a favourite of mine too. Oddly enough Brasted Hill, which runs parallel and which therefore should be about the same, I find much worse. I often stop for a breather half way up Brasted. Hogtrough gets the really steep stuff out of the way at the bottom, where you're feeling a bit better, whereas Brasted beats you up a bit first before the real gradient kicks in.
> 
> From your photos it looks like there may have been a bit of a danger of wheel spin on those leaves.
> 
> On Brasted there's a long thin concrete spill (my mythological explanation: a giant dribbled his porridge there) which can be a bit terrifying if you hit it at speed coming down.



I used to say Brasted, but the combination of steepness and prettiness makes it my fave

And @ianrauk 

At least with Brasted you're not giving way as you come down and you've got a clear view of what's up ahead more or less.


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> At least with Brasted _*you're not giving way as you come down *_and you've got a clear view of what's up ahead more or less.


Provided that the driver emerging from the side road looks for you, and sees you. Otherwise you can find yourself giving way rather scarily!!


----------



## Stonechat (26 Oct 2015)

After yesterday's 89 mile effort (see this thread)
I wasn't going to ride today, but Mrs S had the car and I was due to visit Mum (in a NUrsing home)
So added a few extra miles, including one small hill, being mindfull I need just a few extra feet by the end of the week to complete the Strava Climbing challenge

Not fast as my legs were feeling the effects

12.4 miles @ 16.2 mph (I use Garmin average mving speed)
276 feet climbed

Currently on 7157 metres climbed for the month, target of 7500 m


----------



## Old jon (26 Oct 2015)

No ride yesterday, a friend of ours is a music teacher, for a number of years now he has been running an event every six weeks or so when his students have the opportunity to play in front of a real audience, usually in the back room of a pub on a Sunday afternoon. We have taken some of the photographs he uses to decorate Facebook with, see one from the last gig ;-







But today I did manage 41.7 miles of riding, in surprisingly good weather. To Viaduct Road in Armley, Cardigan Road, North Lane and Otley Road as far as the Dynely Arms, big grin factor time down Pool Bank, along to Otley, Weston, Askwith and Denton Bridge for a sandwich and so on. Back via the main roads 'cos I got the time wrong, It did turn out to be my longest ride so far.






The view from the northern side of Denton Bridge.

And a video trip down Pool Bank


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Oct 2015)

Yippee, it's my favourite time of the year. Idiots with no lights, idiot wheel suckers who can no more see the potholes for the leaves etc, than I can, and idiot car drivers , with their full beams on, despite the fact the road is street lit

https://www.strava.com/activities/420516114

And

https://www.strava.com/activities/420848087.

No pics, as it was dark in both directions.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Oct 2015)

Picked the road bike up from the shop after repairs, so felt obliged to road test it...

Quick local spin while Mrs ND got tea on. First proper after dark ride in 25(ish) years too.
All good, but the chain needs lubing _again_ - I'm still using dry lube and Saturdays downpour seems to have washed most of it off. Is it time to switch to wet lube?

My route was mainly street lit, but the ride through the countryside on Manston Lane in the dark was great fun. The headlight seems fine (on the highest setting), so all good.

Anyhow, *7.29 miles in 29m 05s at an average of 15.0mph *which will do for a Monday after work.

Edit to add that tonight's ride pushed me past 300 miles for this month - which is good as with the week coming up I don't know when I'll get out again...


----------



## Glow worm (26 Oct 2015)

Just a quick ride today at lunch time.






This is one of my a favourite spots, just above Burnham Market, Norfolk.

Then after finishing work a quick couple of miles circuit in the twilight near Burnham Thorpe.






This was about 5pm! - lovely moon rising though. Had just seen a barn owl too. 

I'll be drifting slowly South back to Newmarket tomorrow, a ride I always enjoy, but sad as always to be leaving Norfolk.


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Oct 2015)

There's a trail of scarecrows in Frampton Cotterell. My daughter and I enjoyed riding round to see them. A friendly bunch of roadies gave us some waves and bell ringing too.






Check out my 7.2 mi Ride on Strava: http://www.strava.com/activities/421213250


----------



## Jon George (27 Oct 2015)

During the summer, my friend Dan and I did five stages of Le Tour De Cochon (a bit of a cycling pub crawl around Suffolk where I always take a pork-pie), and so with a half-term available, on Monday we did Stage Six. What could possibly go wrong?

Instead of the predicted gloom, the morning ride from Ipswich to Laxfield (via Clopton, Crettingham, Earl Soham, Saxtead and Dennington) was in bright sunshine. The colours of the trees were spectacular and I had to decide to reduce the number of photo-stops or fail to get anywhere. However, this on a hill overlooking Earl Soham.






And this at Saxtead.






We made Laxfield (just five minutes before opening) to find that the pub supplies rings to tether steeds. 






And this inside. Quite modern. 






We moved to an adjacent pub, before cycling down to Badingham (The White Horse) and then to Sweffling (The White Horse - same name, different pub).

During the previous five stages I had paced myself with the consumption of beer, but I'm rather ashamed to say (at my age I should know better) I indulged myself a little too much and consequently took excursions into a couple of hedges (one of them twice - I untangled myself, stood back to inspect my bike for damage and was laughing so much I misplaced my footing and fell back in). 

Cycling in the countryside at night was wonderful (even though we'd been warned of aggressive badgers) and I intend to do more of this in the future, but with far less alcohol inside me next time.

The moon. (Oh, total ride: 51 miles.)


----------



## Old jon (27 Oct 2015)

A misty morning, so much so that the headline in the Yorkshire Post could have been

" Fog on Leeds Ring Road, England isolated "

But I don't think it was. There was a lot of it about for most of the 35.8 miles I rode today, I did video some but it is totally featureless. Anyway, Oakwood Clock, Boot Hill, Collingham, where half a hundredweight of spuds had been spread over the road, very interesting riding, Wetherby,Kirk and North Deighton, a left to Spofforth where I could actually see the other side of the street, and return home through Wetherby and the A58 again. I seem to have maybe five or six rides I repeat continually. Must do better.


----------



## Saluki (27 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/421427917

Home to hospital on the CX. Lots of PBs today so a bit chuffed with that, bearing in mind my pain killers wore off half way there.


----------



## Poacher (27 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> One of those Autumn days that should not be missed, if you didn't ride, it would be regretful. When the wind is this light it matters not where you go, so a last minute decision to do a meandering route out to the Vale of Belvoir. Glorious colours, sun shining, not too cold for dr_pink [who should have been at the National Hill Climb but was just too tired and had very little training time] who suffers from cold hands.
> A typical scene
> 
> 
> ...



Brock Hill, south of Hose? Pffft! Ridden that a couple of times without feeling out of breath!

in the opposite direction, of course!
.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Oct 2015)

Poacher said:


> Brock Hill, south of Hose? Pffft! Ridden that a couple of times without feeling out of breath!
> 
> in the opposite direction, of course!
> .


Pffft! Not on a 75" gear though , Pasture lane btw, not sure if that is Brock Hill.


----------



## Poacher (28 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Pffft! Not on a 75" gear though , Pasture lane btw, not sure if that is Brock Hill.


Aye, Pasture Lane = Brock Hill.
As I recall, I was on 108" and dabbing the brakes. The hidden text escaped you, I presume!


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Oct 2015)

Poacher said:


> Aye, Pasture Lane = Brock Hill.
> As I recall, I was on 108" and dabbing the brakes. The hidden text escaped you, I presume!


Yes, I thought it odd, particularly when rumour has it you turned down the Sky contract as their specialist hill climber....


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual.
I had to be home for 11:15 ish as I was meeting up with the family at The Trumpet for a Birthday lunch and beer or two, I set out fairly early on the CX .
With no particular route in mind, I went through Cogenhoe, past Dunkleys railway carriage restaurant and up the hill in Earls Barton to one of my favourite local café's, Scotch Lodge Farm, where I had a slice of marmalade cake and a cuppa.






They're lovely people that run the place and are always friendly and up for a chat.






They also do a range of home made pies, including venison, rabbit and pigeon, but today I just picked up a bag of these to go with my evening beer. Darn tasty they are too, but a bit uncomfortable,noisy and crackly when shoved down the cycling top to take home! 

Anyway, I didn't have long to stay there today and had to head homewards past Sywell Reservoir and through Overstone caravan park as a short cut.



I took the opportunity to record the ride on the CX through Overstone Woods which is quite windy through the rhododendrons, and slippery on the leaves at this time of year. Good fun though..

Back home on 14 miles, ready to get changed out of my shorts, showered and be off down the pub for beer and steak 

https://www.strava.com/activities/421217071


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2015)

Day off work got up this morning and it was chucking it down so a morning of odd jobs waiting for the rain to clear . Thankfully after diner it cleared up so out with the bike . Up through Newtown Linford left up Ulverscoft lane heading for today's target of Polly Botts lane climb .A couple of weeks ago @Supersuperleeds made a rare visit to the hilly parts of Leicestershire and annoyingly was faster than me up my favourite climb. So today it was time to put that right . I always struggle to get the climb right I m fast at the bottom half but blow up on the second half. But today I was still fast on the bottom and managed to just about keep it up so a pr on bottom half and top so pr overall and faster than @Supersuperleeds  Not sure if he will make another rare visit to try again  So after a short rest at the crossroads so I could breath again ! I retraced Saturdays ride Markfield ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Home 16.1 miles done in 1 hr 4 mins a few other PRS around Thornton reservoir thrown in for good measure finished the ride in glorious sunshine wishing a I'd not put on winter gear as I was too warm


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> Day off work got up this morning and it was chucking it down so a morning of odd jobs waiting for the rain to clear . Thankfully after diner it cleared up so out with the bike . Up through Newtown Linford left up Ulverscoft lane heading for today's target of Polly Botts lane climb .A couple of weeks ago @Supersuperleeds made a rare visit to the hilly parts of Leicestershire and annoyingly was faster than me up my favourite climb. So today it was time to put that right . I always struggle to get the climb right I m fast at the bottom half but blow up on the second half. But today I was still fast on the bottom and managed to just about keep it up so a pr on bottom half and top so pr overall and faster than @Supersuperleeds  Not sur if he will make another rare visit to try again  So after a short rest at the crossroads so I could breath again ! I retraced Saturdays ride Markfield ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Home 16.1 miles done in 1 hr 4 mins a few other PRS around Thornton reservoir thrown in for good measure finished the ride in glorious sunshine wishing a I'd not put on winter gear as I was too warm


Polly Botts is Leicester Road Club's annual hill climb competition, but anyone can have a crack. Harby hill is another local competition, that is Melton Olympic's climb, guess who took the long standing women's record for that one .


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Polly Botts is Leicester Road Club's annual hill climb competition, but anyone can have a crack. Harby hill is another local competition, that is Melton Olympic's climb, _*guess who took the long standing women's record for that one*_ .


_You_, but you were DQ'd after an official complaint? 







(Congratulations to dr_pink!)


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Polly Botts is Leicester Road Club's annual hill climb competition, but anyone can have a crack. Harby hill is another local competition, that is Melton Olympic's climb, guess who took the long standing women's record for that one .


I might be faster than @Supersuperleeds but I don't think either of us are fast enough to worry people who enter hills climbs yet. I think @dr_pink would definitely beat me up any climb even on a fixed .I see you rode up Brock hill on Sunday I avoid that one with gears !!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2015)

13 rider said:


> I might be faster than @Supersuperleeds but I don't think either of us are fast enough to worry people who enter hills climbs yet. I think @dr_pink would definitely beat me up any climb even on a fixed .I see you rode up Brock hill on Sunday I avoid that one with gears !!!



True


----------



## andytheflyer (28 Oct 2015)

Finally; finally, finally managed to get out after family visiting from Canada, and a chest infection for about a month. Don't think spending that evening in Manc at the England/Uruguay match helped! A miserable 7 miles in the dark on my recumbent. But at least I stopped coughing and feeling shivery a couple of days ago. Legs feel OK now but have been very debilitated for a couple of weeks. On the up at last! Getting older sucks.......


----------



## Stonechat (29 Oct 2015)

Went out yesterday , not a long ride, just a loosener after Sundays's effort (OK I know I went out Monday too!)
Three ascents in different ways up 'Egham Hill', and a loop of Windsor Great Park.
I managed in shorts again.

Lots of hold ups so speed not great
Stuck behind a tractor in the park, breathing its fumes, managed to overtake it. Various roadworks, two level crossings, waiting for a large lorry to reverse etc.

24.74 miles @ 15.4 mph
1309 feet climbed

*NOW COMPLETED STRAVA CLIMBING CHALLENGE!
*
7500 metres for the month - the brunt of it done in three rides, Surrey Legs of Steel, Original BOx Hill Sportive, and last Sunday's Sigma Sport Challenge.
https://www.strava.com/activities/421958919


----------



## sanddancer (29 Oct 2015)

Strong headwind and rain along the river on my commute this morning 
The bloke riding towards me in a large high vis work coat was flying along and not even pedaling lol 
I bet the wind has turned for my ride home knowing my luck


----------



## andytheflyer (29 Oct 2015)

30 miler to Wem and back on the recumbent for a cuppa, and no cake (I made a Victoria sponge on Tuesday..)

Was supposed to have been sunny, but it wasn't. Definitely time to put the Defy to bed for the winter - had to give the Performer a severe hose down when I got back to disperse the cow muck and everything else I'd picked up. The townies have it easy - only broken glass to deal with. We bumpkins have to deal with everything the farmers have to throw at us - including hawthorns from the flail mowers that would pierce 1/4 inch steel plate.......


----------



## toffee (29 Oct 2015)

In Copenhagen with Mrs T for our anniversary, thought we would see some of the sights by bike, why not they are everywhere. So this morning I registered with http://bycyklen.dk/en/ and then we set off to pick up a couple of bikes from the nearest point to our hotel.

Got the bikes out of the racks OK but we struggled to adjust the seat height, worked it out in the end, release handle and push the seat down.

Then we set off which was a strange experience. First of all the bikes are heavy, very heavy and to help you they are electric assist and this was the first time we had ridden them. Bike is king in Copenhagen and it is very strange to see cars waiting for you to pass on the inside before they turn right.

Any way spent a couple of hours riding round visiting places and going over the Bryggebroen bridge. Will be back to ride around more of Denmark in future years.















Slower than usual but we had a very enjoyable couple of hours

Derek


----------



## Old jon (29 Oct 2015)

No ride yesterday, the rain again. Some drizzle this morning, which turned to rain along Red Hall Lane and mostly stopped by the time I reached the maypole in Barwick.. Must find a better(?) waterproof. 29.8 miles of a mixed up route to Lotherton Hall and back, the high point was ascending Boot Hill without stopping for a rest, a first for me since I started riding again. I rode there, Barbs went by bus and Shanks's pony to renew our membership, which gets you in for nothing for twelve months. I have wondered a bit, 'cos cyclists get in for nothing anyway, but walkers either pay yearly or per visit. Does not seem fair to walkers. All was told when I asked, if you do not pay you are expected to patronise the café and then off you go. No wander around the bird garden or the deer park and certainly no looking round the house. Now I know.


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2015)

A very damp ride today - cycled over to Bitton to meet up with the BTOTC group. 
Fourteen riders set off with the destination being the Fox & Hounds at Acton Turville. 

Passing thru some very wet & muddy lanes - through the villages of Doynton, up Dyrham Hill, crossing the very busy A46 then onto Marshfield, Castle Combe & Grittleton. 
I didn't have time to stop at the pub for refreshments so carried on back to Bristol via Burton, Hinton & Pucklechurch. 

Wet 66 kms but still enjoyable !


----------



## Saluki (29 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/422775530
Home to hospital again. Took the roadie and had a blast, averaging 16.25mph tonight, over 11 and a bit miles.
I scalped a couple of young men on MTBs. I called out 'on your right' as I approached them, one looked around and then tried to kick on a bit. I said 'evening' as I passed him, at a bit of a pace. I could hear him say to his mate "Flipping heck, my lovely friend, that seems to be a person of a female persuasion who has just passed us and left us in her dust" or words to that effect.

After grooming, guitar practice and eating macaroons, a ride was just what I needed. Now I need a cup of tea.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Oct 2015)

Having been doing longer rides and concentrating on climbing, and having coompleted Strava Climbing CHallenge, Wanted to do something different

Had less time than I normally do on a Fri, as 1) Mrs S arranged a social thing later this afternoon, and 2) I did not get going quickly enough
So just blasted around a couple of loops, tried to keep HR high
So did 15.18 miles @ 18.4 mph, no climbing to speak of (just one motorway bridge twice)
Still it was nice to push it for a bit in a way I have not done for a little while


https://www.strava.com/activities/423062990


----------



## Old jon (30 Oct 2015)

Out again, early weather was not encouraging, so I believed the forecast. I decided on a different route out of Leeds towards Otley, and discovered that Meanwood Road is uphill all the way to Stonegate Road, which is uphill all the way to King Lane, and roadworks had closed King Lane with a mile and a half diversion to return to King Lane a hundred yards further on . . .
I was rewarded for my efforts towards the end of the road, I had forgotten the descent to the Wetherby - Otley road.



and I stopped further along for a cheese sandwich and a look at the hill I was soon to climb






From there ( the Pool to Otley stretch ) I took the main roads home to clock up 30 miles for the trip.


----------



## Jon George (30 Oct 2015)

Just a couple more pics from Monday's Tour De Cochon: -

Yours truly waiting for the pub to open at Laxfield after an extremely pleasant 25 miles in the autumn sun.






Me with food and beer inside. pub.





Me dealing consequences of first excursion into ditch and hedge. I don't know if I'm kissing the bike to celebrate not breaking anything or fixing the back brake.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Oct 2015)

It was peeing down today, so I cracked out the winter bike.

https://www.strava.com/activities/423015845

It stopped raining as I got back home.


----------



## Katherine (30 Oct 2015)

My first solo ride into Cheshire and the furthest and longest solo ride. 
Over Warburton Bridge and through the lovely autumnal Cheshire countryside all the way to Alderley, to meet a friend at a National Trust garden called Hare Hill. Back past the airport, through Altrincham and onto The Bridgewater Way at Timperley. I had to leave the canal at Trafford, it was dark and I had a bright enough light to see where I was going, but I was getting dazzled by too many commuting cyclists with ridiculously bright flashing lights in my eyes. So I had to filter in the rush hour traffic.


----------



## Katherine (30 Oct 2015)

I saw quite a few of these amazing carved owls on my route through the Cheshire countryside today.


----------



## Goonerobes (31 Oct 2015)

A slight lack of imagination on my part today I'm afraid as the unexpected fine weather meant I could get another decent size ride in to my favourite area before it becomes too waterlogged so it was back along the lines of last weeks ride with a just a different route in the middle part. 

A south easterly breeze meant a pretty nippy trip across the forest to Fordingbridge where, as last week, I headed up through Cranbourne to Sixpenny Handley, passing along the way a ploughing competition for what seemed like old tractors. 

It was now time to change the route & today I headed through Tollard Royal for a shallow 3 mile hill up to Donhead Hollow where, following lunch, it was down the soggy Chalke valley to Broad Chalke & up & over the Howgare Road hill to Martin & Damersham. 

I was now heading into the breeze that had been enjoyed on the outward leg as I passed through Sandleheath, Harbridge & Ibsley into the forest again & home for a very pleasant 73.9 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/423686635


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/423750574

A lovely day for it today, so I went for a short, slow, flat ride.

















It's supposed to look like that apparently .










1 more visit from the p*ncture fairy, but no matter, the bike now has self healers on the front and rear, so up yours bitch.


Oh yeah, and I caught some sort of Sportive, near Alton, on the outbound, and the return. There were a lot of puzzled expressions when I went a different way to the rest of 'em 

Oh, and massive kudos to the guys at Hargroves cycles at Winchester, who let me use their track pump to get the pressure back up in my replaced tube.


----------



## gavgav (31 Oct 2015)

What a glorious and warm day, more like July than the last day of October. Shorts and light jacket were back out of hibernation again, as I took my mileage for October up to 187.3 which is my second highest monthly total of 2015 so far, showing what a great month for cycling it has been.

22.7 miles, began with a trip through the estate and along the old railway bed, before climbing up into Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill. Encountered a nobber in a Ford Focus estate, who squeezed past me on a narrow section on Lyth Hill Rd, when there was a wider section coming up if they'd waited 10'seconds. They'd parked up at the top, when I got there, but unfortunately/fortunately (delete as applicable) were nowhere to be seen and so I couldn't give them a piece of my mind. Total idiot 

It's getting quite muddy and wet on Lyth Hill now and so I may stop taking this route to dads until the Spring.

Descended to Exfords Green and then spent half an hour with dad, before continuing to Ryton and Longnor, where I met a Peacock waltzing towards me !

From there it was the nice flat section to Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford, before a bit of climbing to Betton Abbots, where I had a really patient tractor driver follow me up the hill and wait until the view was clear, where I waved him through and he gave me a wave and a thanking peep of his horn 

I felt very lethargic on the bike today, probably to do with the 3 pints of Shropshire Gold that @Rickshaw Phil forced me to drink last night


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Oct 2015)

An enjoyable tandem ride today. Set off into watery sunshine in the direction of Dry Drayton. Today I would be concentrating on not spinning too quick, and I was mindful for once.
Just after Oakington we joined the guided busway, where we saw one of many guided busses....





There was plenty to see, long horn cattle, horses, sheep,kestrels, windmills and a variety of other cyclists from Castelli clad roadies to grannies on shopper bikes.
At St Ives we stopped in the tea shop by the river for a bit of sustenance













I wheeled the bike up to the top of the bridge to get an assisted start, off we rolled back down the busway in perfect harmony






Not long after the above pic there was some rummaging and bouncing from the stoking department, I shook my head slightly, then she delivered a line that will live long in the memory.... "P*ss flaps can be uncomfortable you know!"
And this ladies and gentlemen is why I love her so. Such eloquence!

Back in through Cambridge and out along the Coton cycle path. Blackberries were picked.
Here we are heading for home, not sure if we are quite in control at this point...





Back up Madingley Hill and we had to pull out onto the road as the cycle path was blocked by police cars. Someone was killed there late last night and the family were crossing the road to lay flowers in the hedge. Sad.

Toward the top of the hill the windmill was looking good in the evening light, this property is for sale at the minute if you have a couple of million...






36 and a bit enjoyable miles in the autumn sunshine.

https://www.strava.com/activities/423768372


----------



## derrick (31 Oct 2015)

Nice little 50 miler with the club then a nice coffee with Ron.




That's Ronnie Osulivan in case you did not recognize him.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Oct 2015)

Cycled to and from a family history event that I had volunteered to help out at
Took a different route each way

29.8 miles @ 16.6 mph
402 feet climbed
Happy with that speed as I was not pushing it
https://www.strava.com/activities/423837125


----------



## gavgav (31 Oct 2015)

derrick said:


> Nice little 50 miler with the club then a nice coffee with Ron.
> View attachment 108620
> 
> That's Ronnie Osulivan in case you did not recognize him.


That's one for the scrapbook! Superb


----------



## Old jon (31 Oct 2015)

Another promising morning for a ride, so although I felt a little guilty, off I pedalled. My usual route towards Wetherby was strangely quiet this morning, still trying to work out why. Puncture at Collingham, ah well. Just get on with it. While doing the tyre and tube thing that stuff between my ears revamped my intended route, I sort of automatically turned right onto the York road part way through Wetherby. The intention had originally been to see how far towards Knaresborough I would travel. Strange thing, my mind. A couple of miles along the road, there is a turn off for Walton. Thinks ( twice in a day !! ), Thorpe Arch, Boston Spa, Bramham, Thorner, OK I do it often but lets just do it again. 35.2 miles of very pleasant riding.



and a picture to show for it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Oct 2015)

gavgav said:


> What a glorious and warm day, more like July than the last day of October. Shorts and light jacket were back out of hibernation again, as I took my mileage for October up to 187.3 which is my second highest monthly total of 2015 so far, showing what a great month for cycling it has been.
> 
> 22.7 miles, began with a trip through the estate and along the old railway bed, before climbing up into Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill. Encountered a nobber in a Ford Focus estate, who squeezed past me on a narrow section on Lyth Hill Rd, when there was a wider section coming up if they'd waited 10'seconds. They'd parked up at the top, when I got there, but unfortunately/fortunately (delete as applicable) were nowhere to be seen and so I couldn't give them a piece of my mind. Total idiot
> 
> ...


I deny everything.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Oct 2015)

Two rides to report.
Out on the hybrid yesterday and did a quick 10.29 miles loop down to Garforth mainly off road on bridleways and back via NCN R66. Still felt slow, it was good fun through the mud and puddles. Cycling up Wood Lane was like riding up a stream there was that much water running down the hill.

Today was the biggy though as I was determined to put last weekend's problems behind me...

Out to Thorner, up Milner Lane then country lanes to Collingham, Linton, Wetherby and then up the hill and on to Spofforth. Then new ground up to Little Ribston before North Deighton, Kirk Deighton and Wetherby.
On familiar roads to Thorp Arch, Boston Spa and Clifford, then Bramham including the Col de Town Hill and the scenic route out over the A64 and down Fanny Lane to Stutton.
Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Hall and then back via Aberford, Barwick and Scholes.
Quick loop round the Pendas to add a little more mileage and up to home.

*51.24 miles in 3hrs 19mins at an average 15.4 mph* with 2004 ft climbed.
Although my OCD is well vexed at 3,999 kcals burned...

Mission achieved, my first imperial half century! 









I think I might have spotted _Old jon_ heading the other way too. Will have to ask next time.

Edit: Forgot to say that this ride took me to a total of *361.77 miles* for October - a new monthly record!


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Two rides to report.
> Out on the hybrid yesterday and did a quick 10.29 miles loop down to Garforth mainly off road on bridleways and back via NCN R66. Still felt slow, it was good fun through the mud and puddles. Cycling up Wood Lane was like riding up a stream there was that much water running down the hill.
> 
> Today was the biggy though as I was determined to put last weekend's problems behind me...
> ...




congratulations. It was my first solo imperial half century on Friday, which was much harder than riding in a group.


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Two rides to report.
> Out on the hybrid yesterday and did a quick 10.29 miles loop down to Garforth mainly off road on bridleways and back via NCN R66. Still felt slow, it was good fun through the mud and puddles. Cycling up Wood Lane was like riding up a stream there was that much water running down the hill.
> 
> Today was the biggy though as I was determined to put last weekend's problems behind me...
> ...



'next time... ' You should join the half century a month challenge!


----------



## Saluki (31 Oct 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/423994173/segments/10203023057

Off to meet Hubster from hospital again.
He texted to say that there was a little low lying mist in the dips so to take a bit of care, if I was riding. I said that I'd let him know nearer the time. He was getting unplumbed at 2205 so I had a bit of time to decide.
By about 2055 my fingers were starting to hurt. Dire Straits solos are quite hard work. I use a pick unlike the sainted Mark.
I got out of Felixstowe and through Trimley St Mary in nice clear night weather but after I passed the roundabout and was heading for Trimley St Martin it started to mist up a bit. It cleared fairly quickly so I piled on a bit.
As I rode along, whatever that wee road that runs parallell with the A14 is called, it really fogged up and got worse around the Levington area. I was over half way by then so thought I'd carry on as there was a lot in the way of cyclepaths to ride on. My lights are seriously bright too, all 3 of the rear ones can be seen from a good 1/4 mile away, I am told.
Instead of turning up Straight Road and coming in on the Bucklesham Road, I decided to go straight along the Felixstowe Road instead, which I knew brought me out at Sainsburys. I've avoided this route thus far as there are roadworks and it gets a bit narrow when there are busses and lorries about. I figured at 2140, it would probably be OK. Anyway, there are cycle lanes.
No sooner had I passed the Shepherd & Dog PH, the fog cleared and I had a clear spin all the way in. Hitting that roundabout, where I normally turn right, was great. Firstly it was empty, secondly, I went straight on as I was coming in on a different road. I knew that there is a segment up there so I got my head down and got on with it. I took 12 seconds off my PB, chuffed with that. Moved from 60th to 36th (Women's rankings, not all time rankings). Unlikely to ever get a QOM there as it's held by a professional lady cyclist.
Slightly shorter route this 11.12 miles. Done in about 44 mins. I could have had an extra 10 mins on guitar. I got there early so stomped about, stretched etc, while waiting for Hubster to come out.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2015)

Old jon said:


> View attachment 108490


That's a cracking looking bike!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2015)

Yesterdays ride, as usual.

Mrs Pete was wanting to put some pictures up on the lounge wall, so out came the hammer and picture hooks, with me champing at the bit to get out for a pedal before work.....
After about 15 minutes (she was busy doing stuff on the PC) I said I needed to where the aforementioned pics needed to be hammered home. Still busy, apparently, so I said I'll sort them out when I get back. No reply... Silence is good in these situations, yes? 

Anyway, back to the important stuff. I only had a few hours, so I had to plan a route in my head. I reckoned I could get as far as Easton Maudit, Bozeat and Wollaston before turning back towards home.. 






On the way, I got a pic of the WW2 memorial at Santa Pod raceway. The old airstrip is now put to other uses. In fact, there was something going on there today as the access roads were jammed with 03 plate cars with phat tires 'pumping out de bass'. Still, they were all respectful of me on my bike, so 'big up da hood', or summat.... 






Onwards via Wollaston and up the Hardwater Road climb, where the millpond was looking quite serene, to Wilby, Sywell, Overstone and home.

Lovely 31 mile pre-w*rk ride in decent weather and back in time for a shower, lunch and to look at the pics exactly where I left them when I went out 

https://www.strava.com/activities/423590100


----------



## Alex H (1 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Toward the top of the hill the windmill was looking good in the evening light, this property is for sale at the minute if you have a couple of million...



You get a lot for your money though  http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-45204650.html

(surprised there's no pool )


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Nov 2015)

Alex H said:


> You get a lot for your money though  http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-45204650.html
> 
> (surprised there's no pool )




Constant traffic noise from A428 M11 and Madingley Hill.
When I win the lottery it won't be that one!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2015)

@Dave 123 those flaps you mention are they better than the one on my front blumell ? 

Anyway a nice pre 6 am ride today new route down through town centre, Little Irchester, up gypsy lane and right at Irchrster along to Hinwick .






Where mist was starting to lift then carried on towards Bozeot and along to Easton Maudit where the church was just visible in the mist. Cut across to Yardley Hastings where it was mist free nearly.






Then decision time so I opted for right turn and headed towards Denton and along to Whiston and Earls Barton noting the new marina has an open weekend 7/8 November.

Final section of the ride was towards Mears Ashby and the top side of town where this chap appeared next to me riding a really nice retro road bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Nov 2015)

Home to Crawley via a very muddy cycle route where I startled some mtb-ers. Looked at some veteran cars and ate a bacon roll served by a boy scout. Met the FNRttC crew. Rode illegally in a guided bus lane. Heard a posh voice say "why are there so many cyclists?" from the boot of an Aston Martin. Chased a recumbent down a hill quite briskly. Passed the pub where I took tlh on our first date and where Frank, I learned, played his last game of cricket. Got chased up a hill by two veteran cars but only one had the horses to pass me. Peeled off and followed my old commute route wheeeeee! All the way home.

Foggy mist and damp. One of those rides when you are too hot and too cold somehow at the same time.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

Out this morning at 0900 it was foggy so lights on . Rode to meeting point in Cossington via Anstey ,Cropston and Rothley . Met up with mate Andy so set off up humble lane though Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby crossed the a607 and out on the quiet lanes around Gaddesby .As we climbed out of the valley the sun started making an appearance . Downhill to Ashby Foeville and into Gaddesby after recrossing the a607 on to the cycle path in Gaddesby I managed to flick a stick into my spokes which broke my new front crud mungaurd  After a quick bodge to get the guard to stay in place with one arm the ride continued .After the quick stop and redropping into the valley the temperature had noticeably dropped an the fog returned so retracing our steps. Through Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and Cossington. I followed Andy home in Sileby and stopped for a coffee. So set off for home headed up Through Walton on the Wolds ,Barrow on soar ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home . Finished the ride in glorious sunshine as the temperatures started to rise . 50.3 miles done at 14.8 mph. Good ride despite the foggy conditions and mist which played havoc with my glasses .


----------



## Basil.B (1 Nov 2015)

Was misty to start but after about 6 miles it cleared and I was rewarded with blue skies and sun, did 45 miles in all.
Was cycling along a road that runs behind Kidlington Airport on the way back. Suddenly heard the loud noise of a small jet engined plane preparing for take off. Was then blasted by leafs and other debris as it fired up its engines, cheers then!


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/424460763

Club ride today, 63 miles (102 Km's) and an imperial / metric double for the weekend.


----------



## Old jon (1 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> That's a cracking looking bike!



Thank you, I have thought for a long while that Ellis Briggs do make a good looking bike. They also make one that rides very nicely.


----------



## ScotiaLass (1 Nov 2015)

I went out on the MTB with a friend (and fellow Belle) - intending only to do about 10 -15 miles.
27.5 miles later....

We took the NCR 76 and intended to turn around at Kincardine Bridge. My friend had never been that way before and I told her that there was a shared path all the way along to Culross. Her reply? "Let's do it!" 
So we did! We stopped at Culross, had our lunch/snacks, which we had brought with us, and cycled back. 

I'm sore....I've only done 2 shorts rides since being back from Canada. My thighs ache and my shorts have been rubbing 
Maybe not the wisest decision I've made - the couple of hills almost killed me 






Me and my cycle buddy





Nice place to rest our bikes!




Heading back...you don't get tired of a view like that!


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Nov 2015)

Some week-end rides to report;

Yesterday was first club run for a while and the first decent length ride since the club sportive a couple of week-ends ago.Boy did I feel it;managed to keep with the pace though until a puncture halted things a few km's from the end.
I waived the group on and told them to keep going as it seemed silly for everyone to stop at that stage.Changed the tube pretty quickly(smell bit of flint) but had a small IQ problem with the co2 thing as I hadn't used it for so long.
First puncture for the Paves (despite them cutting pretty quick) so not bad since they were fitted back in March;rear is nearly shot really though but the front is still ok so may get one for the rear.

https://www.strava.com/activities/423618017


Couple of rides today;

First a spin out with the better half after the fog had lifted,nice 27k and the pace is going up nicely now she is getting used to the bike and clips pedals and still no issues apart from the odd wobble on clipping in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/424496114

We had made plans to get the train up to Kings Lynn for a ride-out via Sandringham and back to pick up the train home but by the time the fog had lifted it was a bit late to go really so will have to wait for a better day.

Last was a quick spin on the Helium for maybe it's last run out of the year;

https://www.strava.com/activities/424496168
Might not be yet though if this wether stays as it is as it's always a blast on the Ridley on a day like today.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> An enjoyable tandem ride today. Set off into watery sunshine in the direction of Dry Drayton. Today I would be concentrating on not spinning too quick, and I was mindful for once.
> Just after Oakington we joined the guided busway, where we saw one of many guided busses....
> View attachment 108611
> 
> ...



Take it that would be the River tea rooms then? A regular stop for our club runs when they go out that way.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Nov 2015)

Out just after 8am into the fog, so lights on.

Not planning anything too excessive after yesterdays efforts and just thought I'd have a ride round.
Out to Thorner, traffic lights on Coal Road still not detecting bikes (is this 6 months now..?), down the lumpy hill into the village past a couple on MTB's.
Then the direct route to Bramham via Wothersome. The fog / mist was playing havoc with my specs, having to wipe the moisture off every few hundred yards at some points. Through the dip, wheezed up the other side and then turned left towards Wetherby just before Bramham.
At this point the fog lifted and the sun came out - it started getting quite warm too. November? You could have fooled me!
Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa (back into the fog and murk by now), the more direct route to Clifford, Bramham, Town Hill and then a drink and a photo:





Then a straight run down NCN R66 to Aberford and home via the ancient capital Barwick-in-Elmet and Scholes.
Had a very disconcerting "clang" and a sudden rattly noise betwixt Aberford and Barwick and when i stopped I found that one of the bottle holders had failed (the one with the clear bottle in the pic above) - shearing straight across one of the longitudinal bars and was rattling like buggery. This is the second one of these that has done this to me in as many weeks, so you might want to avoid Halfords own metal bottle cages.... At least it wasn't the mudguards again!

*26.39 miles today, in 1 hr 49m at an average of 14.5 mph*, which I'll take after yesterdays imperial half. 989ft climbed too - and it felt like it today.





Then as I got back home the sun finally burned through, so I cleaned and lubed both bikes. And finally got round to adjusting the seat on the hybrid.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Nov 2015)

What an odd day... Up at 7, dragged my still drunk son out of bed and took him and his bike to work, he stank! Dirty little git.
Came home for breakfast and the fog was burning off nicely. I left approaching nine.
The plan was to go out to Grafham Waterthen head east to Ely and Newmaket, then come home.
Turning toward Knapwell the sun was warming the world




On through patches of thick fog, then sun, then fog.
Toward Graveley I had to stop to take a pic of the fog lifting from the fields, if only this did the scene justice




As I went to pull away I heard a squeak from my bike, instinctively I looked down. I didn't see the squeak but saw 2 empty bottle cages! What a knob head!
The fog was thick and constant after this.
Luckily I was heading for Grafham cycles, but now I was REALLY thirsty!
I got lucky crossing the A1 at Buckden, a minute laterMrs Dave drove past, we were meeting at the bike shop.
We met up and did what we had to do then I set off for Huntingdon & St Ives.
The road from St Ives to Earith is a bit straight and fast so I decided to head south to find the sun again.
Off down the busway I went. It's almost a year since I've been on here, then I use it twice in 2 days!
The teasels were looking fab....




Coming into Cambridge the lights went back on, it was like full on summer!
I gave Jo a call as she was now in town, we met for lunch on Kings wall.




My convoluted detour took me through South Cambs, brushing Herts and into Beds for a few minutes.
I was getting tired in the last 20 miles, that'll be yesterday's tandem ride...

100 and a bit miles of foggy and flaming fun!

https://www.strava.com/activities/424531695


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Nov 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Take it that would be the River tea rooms then? A regular stop for our club runs when they go out that way.




Yes sir!

So did the fog lift out your way @Elybazza61 ? I didn't fancy it....


----------



## Donger (1 Nov 2015)

Started early this morning, throwing in a 10 mile loop before the start of my latest club ride, via the lanes South to Longney. I had half a mind to do my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride today, so thought I'd get ahead of the game. Thick fog all along the Severn Vale meant wearing my emergency high viz jacket and setting off with all lights blazing. 6 of us started the "relaxed group" club ride from the Kingsway Estate today, with one pulling out quite early on. Again, no @Dark46 today. I think he may be hiding a secret other life as a superhero.

Headed out to Dursley and back via Stroud and, in particular, Selsley Hill. For anyone who doesn't know it, Selsley Hill is a mother of a hill, steep and long ... about 2 miles of steepness up through the village of Selsley, past the cattle grid, and up onto Selsley Common and Coaley Peak. As usual, I was last to the top, but winched my heavyweight ass up there without stopping. Bright sunshine and stunning views of hilltops emerging from a white cloudscape down below us made the hills along the Cotswold Edge look like islands in a sea of fog. Wales had disappeared altogether. Anyone know if it is still there?

A great, exhilarating sweep down through Uley along Crawley Hill was a nice reverse of part of our ride from a couple of weeks back. We passed a sign saying "low gear: 12% for 1.5 miles". Was very glad not to be climbing it this week. Back down in the fog once more, the hairs on my face, arms and legs started to act as fog filters again, picking up a cold dew as I rode, and leaving me soaking wet.

Once again struggling to keep up with a club pace that was just a tad too fast for me, we eventually got back to Kingsway with me still almost exactly 20 miles short of 100km. Nackered as I was, I reckoned it was easier to carry on in dry and windless conditions this week than to hope for decent weather later in the month and try all over again..... so I went for it despite all the aches and pains. Somehow I got myself down to Frampton on Severn and back, finishing my ride on 103.3 km (64.2 miles) in almost exactly 4 hrs 45 mins. (Easily my fastest Challenge ride so far, averaging 13.5mph over that distance even with a few stops). Here I am. looking shattered, but not half as shattered as I actually was:




After a hot bath, I'm now welded to the sofa, unable to move. Whoa, am I going to ache tomorrow!
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Nov 2015)

@Donger 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3510...ICEP3.0.0-L&ff14=122&viphx=1&ops=true&ff13=80


----------



## i hate hills (1 Nov 2015)

Saluki said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/422775530
> Home to hospital again. Took the roadie and had a blast, averaging 16.25mph tonight, over 11 and a bit miles.
> I scalped a couple of young men on MTBs. I called out 'on your right' as I approached them, one looked around and then tried to kick on a bit. I said 'evening' as I passed him, at a bit of a pace. I could hear him say to his mate "Flipping heck, my lovely friend, that seems to be a person of a female persuasion who has just passed us and left us in her dust" or words to that effect.
> 
> After grooming, guitar practice and eating macaroons, a ride was just what I needed. Now I need a cup of tea.


Hey you deserve a huge pot of the tea stuff for that great story. I have been that "guy" on the MTB many times...Enjoy your cuppa.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2015)

derrick said:


> Nice little 50 miler with the club then a nice coffee with Ron.
> View attachment 108620
> 
> That's Ronnie Osulivan in case you did not recognize him.


Ha ha - I looked at the photo but didn't read what you had written. I thought to myself that your mate looks the spitting image of Ronnie O'Sullivan!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> after recrossing the a607 on to the cycle path in Gaddesby I managed to flick a stick into my spokes which broke my new front crud mungaurd


I did that once, and yes - it is very annoying. Having said that ... I spoke to someone once whose friend had been killed after going over the bars when an object jammed in his front mudguard. I would much rather replace a broken mudguard than risk death or serious injury in an incident like that!


----------



## i hate hills (1 Nov 2015)

After spending most of the afternoon in Arbroath with my missus i got home and went out for a wee 5 miler before tea time . Beautiful day up here and i had to get out as it was too nice for the day to end there. The leaves are very colourful at the moment before they shed and i cant believe its November such are the temperatures today.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Nov 2015)

Dr_pink's birthday weekend, yesterday some top women's cyclists were coming to ride with us. I had the great idea of leading a ride to the new
http://www.cafe-ventoux.cc, next time I come up with a master plan like this someone take me outside and give me a good slapping. I had completely failed to take into account I would be "leading" six seriously powerful women. My second mistake to compound my initial error was to do it on fixed gear. My third, and almost nail in the coffin error was to choose one of the hilliest rides Rutland has to offer. 
Four miles in






One of the very few times in my life when I actually wished I had brought the geared bike out to play. These women are all naturally competitive and every time a hill loomed they attacked. Oh well, dr_pink seemed to enjoy it. At the cafe when the owners became aware of who our group consisted of, they wanted a photo of us all in front of the cafe, we duly obliged.
The route back from the cafe was very lumpy, nevertheless the 13 miles back was done in a stupidly quick 41 mins. The first photo was taken at about 12.45, this one just before 4pm





Only 45 miles in total and one of the girls had ridden over 60 miles to get to our house before the ride and today rode back home 125 miles!
About the only thing I did reasonably well yesterday [according to the many trick or treaters that knocked on our door] was to carve a pumpkin.





A fabulous day, amazing weather and surrounded by good friends that continued until after midnight.
Today was recovery and cleaning up, however the weather was so warm and sunny that we pootled out for 15 miles in the warm sunshine, marvelling at the array of autumn colours. A weekend that will not be forgotten.
Heck, my legs are sore.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Dr_pink's birthday weekend, yesterday some top women's cyclists were coming to ride with us. I had the great idea of leading a ride to the new
> http://www.cafe-ventoux.cc, next time I come up with a master plan like this someone take me outside and give me a good slapping. I had completely failed to take into account I would be "leading" six seriously powerful women. My second mistake to compound my initial error was to do it on fixed gear. My third, and almost nail in the coffin error was to choose one of the hilliest rides Rutland has to offer.
> Four miles in
> 
> ...


I was about to point out that for someone leading a ride, you seemed to be spending a lot of time at the back, but then I noticed that it was _"leading"_ rather than _leading_! 

Sounds (and looks) a great ride.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Nov 2015)

I'm detecting a few common themes from today's rides. Fog, for instance. Lots of it. And then sun. Lots of that too. Some eerie cobwebs. Yep. I can vouch for all that. Plus a long-necked bird. Might've been an emu. I'm no good with bird identification.

Tell you what. How about I just do the photos...
Web




Fog




Sun




Boid





If you know what that boid is, please let me know. I'm hopeless with this stuff.

Turned into a fantastic day for a bike ride. 47 miles with 2,274 feet of climbing.


----------



## john59 (1 Nov 2015)

Grey Heron!


----------



## Cold (1 Nov 2015)

Went from Gloucester via Ledbury and up and down the Malverns twice then over to Tewkesbury and back to Gloucester the heavy fog made it interesting.

https://www.strava.com/activities/424328222


A view from the top of the malverns


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> I saw quite a few of these amazing carved owls on my route through the Cheshire countryside today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Katherine Those owls are done by someone I know, in fact he's just done a carving for me of a Lewis chessman. There are many in the area, I've been meaning to post a few on here but you've beaten me to it. My favourite is on the road between Knutsford and Chelford, it looks like King Canute (Knutsford is named after him). I'll get out and post some others if I can get my finger out. They really are stunning.


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Nov 2015)

Riders, please forgive me. It has been too long since my last entry here. I lost a bit of mojo and took some time off.

Got back into it with an MTB ride last week, and today was looking like a lovely day until I went out the door. Then it was rather grey and foggy in the distance, but nice and warm. I just kept it simple and headed off to Talkin Tarn for a coffee and scone, aiming for 31 miles to keep the 50-per-month challenge on track.

It's a lovely place and I should come here more often TBH. The Autumn colours are beautiful.









31 miles it was. It's good to be back in the saddle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Nov 2015)

I've been following the forecast all week with anticipation as it looked very promising for getting the November Imperial Century in. However, waking early I looked out into a blanket of thick fog just like I did for last month's ride.

Wasn't going to stop me, but it did change the plans somewhat. The Ludlow route I had in mind was out as this includes a lot of relatively fast B roads which would not be at all fun in these conditions. The backup was the tried and tested Melverley, Oswestry, Ellesmere, Wem, Cressage and Cardington route (roughly the reverse of what I did for the October ride in the same conditions). I did also have a back up plan which was to head for Lake Vyrnwy if the fog had cleared by the time I got to Maesbrook (about 20 miles in).

Setting out there was a surprising amount of traffic on the main roads for 7am on a Sunday but the lanes were much quieter and more pleasant. I used the washing up liquid trick on my glasses again which worked well  and was definitely needed.

Heading for Westbury I went via Pontesbury and Minsterley, adding a couple of miles and giving a little variety to the route. On the approach to Pontesbury I encountered the first numpty of the trip who gave me plenty of room but forced the (well lit) car coming the other way into an emergency stop - I swear some people can't see beyond the end of their bonnet.

On the approach to Westbury this route takes me along a bit of a lane where I had the first taste of conditions to come - extremely muddy.

At Coedway I got treated to the unusual sight of just a pair of legs riding a bike . The rider looming out of the murk in the other direction was wearing a yellow high-viz jacket which acted as very effective camoflage against the pale foggy background until he got quite close. Something to think about - high-viz doesn't _always_ make you more visible.

The Vyrnwy idea fell by the wayside at Measbrook as conditions hadn't improved at all but at Oswestry I just rode out of the fog. It was thick on the south side of town but up north. This didn't last long though, after a quick stop for my second breakfast I soon rode back into it at Gobowen.

I was getting on better than usual so after a muddy section to Ellesmere I dispensed with my usual stop there and carried on to Welshampton. There are loads of pheasants out at the moment and dinging my bell at a couple getting in the way I was treated to a comic display as they ran hither and thither in the road before crashing into each other and finally thinking to fly away. I'm sure whoever coined the phrase "bird brained" was thinking of pheasants when they said it.

After more mud on the way I thought I'd use the direct (and not muddy) route to Wem but unfortunately the B5063 is closed at this end curently so I was back onto the usual way thorugh Lyneal , picking up the B road later. The closure was a good thing though as there was very little traffic and I decided to stay with this road all the way to Wem rather than using the back roads I normally prefer.

After a brief refreshment stop at Wem the ride continued and the fog thickened again. The new saddle was making its presence felt by this point and possibly it wasn't the best idea to use it for a 100 miler when I've only ridden it for about a week.

By Upton Magna the fog was clearing again and I paused at Wroxeter in the sunshine for my lunch stop. It was difficult getting going again afterwards (the new saddle also puts me in a slightly different riding position so the muscles haven't adjusted to it yet).

It was very slow going by Cressage which coincided with the ride getting hilly - the downside of going this way round. For the first time since the start of the year I wasn't sure if I was going to make it, but stubbornly carried on with more and more frequent stops for a breather.

I was accosted by a collie somewhere near Harley (don't think he likes the helmet. ) and finally found a second wind near Cardington which was very timely as it was just before the big climb of the day. Descending the other side was great and a slight tailwind assisted for the remaining 10 miles or so to home, where just as I was putting the bike away another bank of thick fog has rolled in. Timed that well.

101.52 miles for the day. 9 hours including stops. No idea about the moving average as I accidentally reset the speedometer while trying to stop one of my lights from falling off the handlebar. (Luckily it records distance as daily as well as trip, which doesn't reset on the button).

The bike has a similar look to a rally car that has just completed a forest stage and there is a certain amount of blood too as I cut myself when catching the falling light , so a good clean will be in order.





Gloomy start





On the approach to Pontesbury





The corrugated iron church at Maesbury





Also at Maesbury - the sad sight of the abandoned school.





Sunshine at last near Oswestry Hill Fort. 





Between Lyneal and Wem - Ever have the feeling you were being watched?






More sunshine at Wroxeter - looks a bit better than last time I was here.





Cardington and the Royal Oak seems especially tempting today.





Over the hill and down the other side, Caer Caradoc basks in the surprising November warmth.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Dr_pink's birthday weekend, yesterday some top women's cyclists were coming to ride with us. I had the great idea of leading a ride to the new
> http://www.cafe-ventoux.cc, next time I come up with a master plan like this someone take me outside and give me a good slapping. I had completely failed to take into account I would be "leading" six seriously powerful women. My second mistake to compound my initial error was to do it on fixed gear. My third, and almost nail in the coffin error was to choose one of the hilliest rides Rutland has to offer.
> Four miles in
> 
> ...


A belated happy birthday to @dr_pink


----------



## dan_bo (1 Nov 2015)

Saw @Crimmey today in Cliviger...now theres a rare sight!


----------



## gbb (1 Nov 2015)

Lovely weather after the fog cleared...I thought maybe a couple hours out before dinner..., I got roughly 7 miles out and thought, thats it, im done. Tail end of a cold, its just not there today so turned round and home.
Consoled myself with a 2 or 3mile dog walk after dinner.

Ah well...


----------



## Gareth C (1 Nov 2015)

*In the footsteps of Romans*

With Autumn well and truly here (and beautiful colours), Winter is on its way, so a reminder to make the most of every weekend for biking! After being out yesterday for a walk and seeing the salmon run, I headed up to the Cheviots for a “short” loop along the Roman Road of Clennell Street and back via Usway Burn.

Climbing up onto Clennell Street I was reminded how hard work it can be riding uphill on long wet grass over boggy ground.




_Typical Cheviot landscape_




_Hard work on grassy, wet terrain_




_Big horizons_




_Wind damage following felling_

Eventually the edges of Kidland Forest are reached, but after the logging, the worst bog so far has to be traversed on foot.




_That would keep my wood-burner going for a week or two…_




_Riding by the Usway Burn_




_Looking back to the grassy descent_

There is then a long grassy downhill to meet the Usway Burn, turn south and start to head back to the car. First highlight on the way is Middle Hill, which has a very atmospheric woodland.




_Climbing up Middle Hill_




_The beautiful, rooty descent to Usway Burn on a carpet of pine needles_

Last time I was cycling in the Cheviots, we headed south west over the hill to Barrowburn, enjoying a great descent, but had spied the Usway Burn path. Today was the time to check this out.




_Immediately after crossing the bridge, narrow trail, rocks and routes make an appearance. Amazing views though!_




_Early section of the Usway Burn trail_








_Riding above the Usway Burn_




_One of the less narrow sections of trail_




_Almost at the end of the nicest singletrack_

This is what singletrack is all about. Sometimes only the width of your tyre, other times widening out by the river, the Usway Burn path hugs the waterside tightly, sometimes with a big drop into the water as a penalty for inattention, but never too likely. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ianwoodi (1 Nov 2015)

Buxton cc club ride 23 riders good turn out ride down long hill then to high lane then headed to wizard hill and then café stop headed back to mac then over cat and fiddle good pace 16mph and 46 miles with 4000ft of climbing


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> A belated happy birthday to @dr_pink


She is like the queen, not actually her birthday until Tuesday, I will let her know anyway, thanks.


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2015)

I would like to post some pics, but when I went to take the first of the many possible wonderful views I saw today, the camera beeped to inform me the batteries were about to die - so literary skills only, today. 

A day of experimentation: I headed north from Ipswich to Crettingham and then headed down some minor lanes I'd never explored. This, it turned out, was a good idea. Going out in my winter jacket (because of the fog) was not. After about three-quarters-of-an-hour the fog started to lift, I started to heat up, and the jacket is too bulky to remove unless I have a bungee cord to hold it in place on the bars. Oh, well ...

After some spectacular vistas around Hoo, I passed through Parham airfield (my American uncle flew B17's from here) and went to Marlesford. This looks a lovely little village (easy to get to by car - a bit of a bugger on a bike, unless you want to endure the A12), but it seems the end of WW2 hasn't been announced there yet as there were no road signs indicating where it was!

Meandered down more lanes that I have never used before (but will again) that took me to Wickham Market, and then a dash for home via Melton and Woodbridge bellowing good morning to every other rider I saw. (A few yelled back.) There are a terrific number of pheasants about at the moment and most seemed oblivious to my presence until I was nearly upon them. As my wife and I recently had one for dinner - and enjoyed it - I did have moments of wondering if it would be possible to nab one while cycling. (There are times I yearn to respond to my latent poacher instincts.) 

42 miles, I didn't crash into any hedges, but I did build a fearsome appetite for some Sunday afternoon beers.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Nov 2015)

Climbed 511m

Awesome view of the vinyards of Kent.


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2015)

Another Sunday another glorious day for the Western League CX - this week at Stratford Park in Stroud.

Very proud as today my 6 year old daughter took part in her first 'race' - an U12's event is ran before the main race.






She thoroughly enjoyed it & her determination was fantastic :-)

As for me I struggled ! ( In the vets race ).
But managed to finish & further up the field than usual.


----------



## toffee (1 Nov 2015)

Back in the UK after our trip to Copenhagen, Didn't get out till just after 4 pm today for a trip round the local roads with Mrs T. First time we have had to use our lights in the dark which was a good experience, The weather was very good with little wind and very clear.





Just under 1.30 for 18 miles at 13.4 mph, a lot faster that our trip round Copenhagen and about 20,000 less bikes. In fact we only pasted 1 other cyclist.

Derek


----------



## Katherine (1 Nov 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> @Katherine Those owls are done by someone I know, in fact he's just done a carving for me of a Lewis chessman. There are many in the area, I've been meaning to post a few on here but you've beaten me to it. My favourite is on the road between Knutsford and Chelford, it looks like King Canute (Knutsford is named after him). I'll get out and post some others if I can get my finger out. They really are stunning.



Please do post more of them. They definitely added some charm to my ride.


----------



## ShooglyDougie (1 Nov 2015)

Managed to sneak out for a ride, wee man was napping and wife on phone to friends. I was still feeling a bit shonky after three weeks of man flu but, the weather was rather amazing.

https://www.strava.com/activities/424386734

Let my front wheel guide me to Gladhouse reservoir and back. Best manflu cure ever.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Nov 2015)

Cracking pictures @Gareth C, thanks for sharing!
@Rickshaw Phil I've been following your saddle woes on your 100 milers, hope you'll soon find your ideal set up.
Are you still not using padded shorts?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2015)

7.2 miles today, shaking down the Raleigh Technium amidst newly reopened views after the harvest, following the rains this week. 
68F
Winds SW8
59% relative humidity
29.97 barometer
Sunny
https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/22066582683/in/datetaken/


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2015)

My ride today, posted today!

No foggy photographs from me today... I had all the fog I wanted driving from Norwich to Latimer Park last night at work. 

Once I'd got myself into gear, I set off by lunchtime on,apparently, the warmest day in November since records began. I wish I'd have gone for the shorts option but wasn't sure what time I'd get back, and it does chill down noticeably as the sun lowers in the sky.
Anyway, the route was, sadly, my normal drive to work but I veered left in Little Harrowden towards Orlingbury before I got there (phew!) Onwards to Broughton, where I rode past one of the many memorials for the WW2 airfields.






Totally invisible from ground level, the old airfield is quite obvious from above..

The road from here, through Draughton, is one of my favourite bits of tarmac in these here parts. A lovely flowing down, up, down and up couple of times, for a mile of so over open fields. There can be vicious side winds sometimes, but today was kind.






_Quick photo opportunity by Draughton Rectory gates.
_
From here, I was heading towards Old but fancied an ice cream at Pitsford Res, so hung a right turn through Scaldwell and Brixworth to get there. 
Usually there's an ice cream van at the top end car park, but not today. I had to ride though the crowds enjoying the smashing weather to get to the cafe at t'other end of the res.






Still, it was worth the effort. Once I'd cooled down with the raspberry & white chocolate cone (with a flake) I headed towards home via Merry Tom Lane and down the Brampton Valley Way for a circuit of the town and home.

Back home on 41 miles unbroken sunshine and lovely subdued autumnal late afternoon light.

https://www.strava.com/activities/424479976


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Cracking pictures @Gareth C, thanks for sharing!
> @Rickshaw Phil I've been following your saddle woes on your 100 milers, hope you'll soon find your ideal set up.
> *Are you still not using padded shorts?*


No. Being quite stubborn about that . I like the leather saddles but finally had to accept that the B17 is just too wide. The Team Pro seems a much better shape for me but having only done 125 miles on it before doing this ride it simply hasn't had time yet to break in. I think I may get on quite well with it when it does.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2015)

Only my commute this morning but here's a foggy picture. (I spent much of the weekend in a tin box on motorways, in not so picturesque fog)












Lambeth Bridge



__ Dogtrousers
__ 2 Nov 2015


----------



## Katherine (2 Nov 2015)

Hilly Skyride from Bolton with *TWO *coffee and cake stops, first at Turton, second at Rivington. Just a small group and sadly I was the only female again. The ride leader rewarded us with regular jelly babies at the top of some long climbs. Started in the mist with 3 layers on, by mid morning I was down to my short sleeved base layer in bright sunshine, stunning autumnal views against blue skies and so still. I couldn't take many photos because of people waiting for me.
2685 feet elevation, which is a record for me, and yes, I was the slowest on the ups but I didn't stop on any of them and caught up on some exhilarating downs. 
Within yards of the finish, back in Bolton, I got a puncture! A large thorn. The guys were very efficient with their help but unfortunately my spare tube had a fault and no one else had one wide enough to fit. So the ride leader gave me a lift home!! Talk about going above and beyond!
It's so long since I mended a puncture that I didn't seal the patch properly and I wasn't In the mood to start again, so I'll to fit it in today.


----------



## i hate hills (2 Nov 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Riders, please forgive me. It has been too long since my last entry here. I lost a bit of mojo and took some time off.
> 
> Got back into it with an MTB ride last week, and today was looking like a lovely day until I went out the door. Then it was rather grey and foggy in the distance, but nice and warm. I just kept it simple and headed off to Talkin Tarn for a coffee and scone, aiming for 31 miles to keep the 50-per-month challenge on track.
> 
> ...


Consider yourself forgiven....


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2015)

Old jon said:


> Out again, early weather was not encouraging, so I believed the forecast. I decided on a different route out of Leeds towards Otley, and discovered that Meanwood Road is uphill all the way to Stonegate Road, which is uphill all the way to King Lane, and roadworks had closed King Lane with a mile and a half diversion to return to King Lane a hundred yards further on . . .
> I was rewarded for my efforts towards the end of the road, I had forgotten the descent to the Wetherby - Otley road.
> 
> 
> ...






Oh just think,while you were riding up Stonegate Road,you passed the street of Postman.


----------



## andytheflyer (2 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've been following the forecast all week with anticipation as it looked very promising for getting the November Imperial Century in. However, waking early I looked out into a blanket of thick fog just like I did for last month's ride.



You did well! We've been fogged in since Saturday morning - has not lifted at all. No desire to get out in the clag and run the gauntlet of speeding tractors and flail mowers until it lifts.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Nov 2015)

Short ride to visit Mum and take in a couple of loops by the river

10.79 mi @ 18.4 mph with 250 feet climbed
Just enough to get the heart racing!

After strenuous October can be forgiven for easier November though have to keep riding and training up as I want to be yet better next year

https://www.strava.com/activities/425137595


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2015)

postman said:


> Oh just think,while you were riding up Stonegate Road,you passed the street of Postman.



It did cross my mind, there are a few on here live in Meanwood.


----------



## Alex H (2 Nov 2015)

here today - it wa only 12°C when I started out but slowly warmed up. Saillat-sur-Vienne came and went and I crossed the river on a bridge I've only discovered in the last month . We must have gone past the junction dozens of times, but I 'assumed' the road just went back to the bridge at Saillat.







After that it was uphill to cross the new N141 - it's about 09:30 on a Monday morning and this is the traffic






There is a car, but it's way in the distance .

Onwards to Etagnac, where I had a rest on a bench, round the back of the chateau (they are very rare in France, benches not chateaus)

Here is the view I had 






I suspect the bench was there due to the Resistance monument hiding to my left.

Next village was Saulgond, which is very old and has really narrow streets in the centre. This is the church






A few more forested km away is Brigueuil, which is advertised as a fortified village. This was always a bit of a puzzle to me, as I've never seen any walls on the approach roads or even in the centre. However, if you bother to read the information panel in the main car park all is revealed .






The only part that is fortified is the area around the church and associated buildings. here is one of the 11th century gates, with the church inside.











Next stop was Montrollet, which we've been to many times - mainly due to the restaurant that is at the side of the lake in the centre of the village.This one is just outside the village.






Spoilt for choice for benches here 






Had a snack here then crossed over to Oradour-sur-Glane via Javerdat. Starting to warm up now, but the wind is fairly strong and blowing with me 

This is the church of the "new" village - a bit brutal for my taste.







Back home via Saint-Brice-sur-Vienne and Saint-Martin-de-Jussac

72 km in 3 3/4 hrs - av. 19.26km/hr


----------



## PatrickPending (2 Nov 2015)

Another my ride yesterday. 123Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Ingarsby - South Croxton - Marefield - Borough on the Hill - Somerby - Owston - Launde - Allexton - Eyebrook Reservoir - Drayton - Slawaston - Cranoe - Goadby - Ilston on the Hill -Carlton Curlieu - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Arnesby- Peatling Magna - Blaby . Started off in Hay sunshine but by the time I hit Newton Harcourt it was rather foggy. Fog was forecast but I hoped it'd be wrong - and wanted to get November's 100Km done - just in case the weather turns snowy/icy for the rest of the month. Glad I went out - by the time I hit Sommerby the sun was out and the weather was glorious! Fab ride!
Photo just outside of Sommerby...


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2015)

Fog. In massive amounts. Oh joy. I had intended to ride to Sherburn in Elmet today, and refresh my memory of the area, but the fog sort of kiboshed that idea. So a second best 29 miles to Lotherton and back, Gt Wilson St, Hunslet Rd, Thwaite Gate, John o' Gaunts and through Oulton ( bit of a shortcut ), Swillington, Garforth, Lotherton Hall with the picture below, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes etcetera. The fog never really lifted, still enjoyed the ride though.





Part of the formal garden at Lotherton.

And my bike.


----------



## hedder2212 (2 Nov 2015)

Todays short blast was a quick one before dinner. 11 miles on my new route im using for excercise while theres no commuting for me. This was what it looked like as i walked down the road to get to a section that wasnt completely covered in wet leaves.




And walking back up the road. Foggy still.


----------



## Jon George (2 Nov 2015)

Out on my now usual Ipswich - Bucklesham - Kirton - Falkenham - Kirton - Bucklesham - Levenington - Nacton - Ipswich 20 mile get-the-heart-pumping ride today, I retained yesterday's possibly annoying habit of calling out 'good morning' to every other cyclist (and mean it) and not care one jot if they didn't reply. So, if you are @Saluki, and you're cycling over to meet Hubster and a mamil in blue (and no helmet) yells 'hi', wave back and wish Hubster the best from me.


----------



## gavgav (2 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Cracking pictures @Gareth C, thanks for sharing!
> @Rickshaw Phil I've been following your saddle woes on your 100 milers, hope you'll soon find your ideal set up.
> Are you still not using padded shorts?


I've tried convincing him @Pat "5mph" but he's too stubborn


----------



## Berk on a Bike (2 Nov 2015)

Old jon said:


> Fog. In massive amounts. Oh joy. I had intended to ride to Sherburn in Elmet today, and refresh my memory of the area, but the fog sort of kiboshed that idea. So a second best 29 miles to Lotherton and back, Gt Wilson St, Hunslet Rd, Thwaite Gate, John o' Gaunts and through Oulton ( bit of a shortcut ), Swillington, Garforth, Lotherton Hall with the picture below, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes etcetera. The fog never really lifted, still enjoyed the ride though.
> View attachment 108889
> 
> 
> ...


Having passed @postman's street before, on the ride to Lotherton you probably passed my workplace (Thwaite Gate)


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2015)

_As mistakenly posted earlier in Mundane News.... Don't ask...._

Cheeky 10 miles this morning as I took the scenic route on the old single speed to the Favell to change my library books.






My foggy photo

https://www.strava.com/activities/425011495


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Nov 2015)

Been a cheery day today hasn't it? Foggy when I got up, foggy when i went to work, foggy when I came home and foggy when I went for a quick ride before tea.
And looking out of the window, I see it's still foggy...

Anyhow, far too wet for the road bike tonight, so I went out on the hybrid. Didn't use it for a month and now it's been out 3 times in a week. It was also ideal tonight, cos I can put loads of lights on it, unlike the road bike. 
I don't think it was raining, it was just the vast amount of moisture in the fog that was giving that impression.

Quick spin out into the countryside at Manston via Cross Gates and then back via Pendas Fields. All on road.
Oddly the main front light (same model as the road bike) interferes with the wireless computer on the hybrid (same model as the road bike) on all but the lowest setting. Not sure what all that's about but never mind.

Anyway, the important stuff: *6.2 miles* (or 10km, if you prefer) in a smidgeon over 29 minutes at an average of *13.6 mph*. Quite pleased with that as I'm only a couple of mph faster on the road bike over that route.

Oh, and I wore my new fluoro leg warmers tonight for the first time under a pair of B'Twin 500 bib shorts. Legs were nice and warm and dry (and highly visible), but by heck my backside was a bit chilly for the first mile or so.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> I've tried convincing him @Pat "5mph" but he's too stubborn


He he, even me I had to give in after 60+miles, I don't really like the feeling of them but needs must


----------



## Jon George (2 Nov 2015)

Postscript from last Monday's Tour De Cochon. Regular readers may remember I drank more beer than is probably advisable during the course of a day's cycling around Suffolk and found myself crashing into hedges on the way back. And giggling. Well, the bruises have made themselves clear.


----------



## Saluki (2 Nov 2015)

Jon George said:


> Out on my now usual Ipswich - Bucklesham - Kirton - Falkenham - Kirton - Bucklesham - Levenington - Nacton - Ipswich 20 mile get-the-heart-pumping ride today, I retained yesterday's possibly annoying habit of calling out 'good morning' to every other cyclist (and mean it) and not care one jot if they didn't reply. So, if you are @Saluki, and you're cycling over to meet Hubster and a mamil in blue (and no helmet) yells 'hi', wave back and wish Hubster the best from me.


The Felixstowe to Hospital route is an evening jobby on Tues, Thurs and Sat nights. At night I'm in my council orange Night Vision and blue lid. Will definitely keep a look out.

I wanted to get out for a nice 30 miler, or so yesterday and today but fog has stopped play. Maybe tomorrow then.


----------



## Saluki (2 Nov 2015)

Jon George said:


> Postscript from last Monday's Tour De Cochon. Regular readers may remember I drank more beer than is probably advisable during the course of a day's cycling around Suffolk and found myself crashing into hedges on the way back. And giggling. Well, the bruises have made themselves clear.
> 
> View attachment 108917


 You want to get some arnica on that.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2015)

Today's local fog report: It was foggy this morning. It was foggy at lunchtime. It is foggy now!

Today's more interesting fog report: There was a break in the fog and the sun appeared, more strongly than I have ever seen it in November, despite me being nearly 60 years old! Time to get the bike out and make the most of that unexpected sunny interval ...

I did a little warm up along the A646 and then climbed to the hamlet of Mankinholes, along through Lumbutts, then down to Walsden where I turned and headed back towards Todmorden. It looked like I had another hour or so of sunshine to enjoy, so I turned up Bacup Road to get an extra couple of climbs and several more miles in.

There were multiple sets of roadworks with temporary traffic lights on the climb. A bit of a pain, but necessary as part of the local investment in flood prevention. Heavy thunderstorms can dump a huge volume of water up on the moors, and that all pours down streams and small rivers to the valleys below. There are many culverts under Bacup Road and they have been struggling to cope in recent times so this work is to improve drainage through them and hopefully lessen the chances of the valleys flooding in the future. I was considerate and allowed queuing motorists to go before me when the lights changed, to save them crawling up behind me as I ascended. So, I was not impressed when a motorist coming down the hill decided that the lights did not apply to him and he drove through his red light straight at me - _MORON! _

I got to the summit and toyed with the idea of continuing through Bacup, but there was a fair amount of traffic about and I wanted to avoid most of it so I turned and descended Bacup Rd again. I turned left halfway down and climbed to Sourhall and left there to climb over to Carr Rd. I thought I'd stop and take a couple of photos to show you just how good the weather was then ...
_








_

Be honest - does that look like a November afternoon in the UK! 

In the first photo, you can see where I was headed - down Carr Rd into the shadowy A646, where I turned right and headed home. It only took me 5 minutes to get back to the A-road and in that time the misty clouds started to close in!

I passed the High School in Todmorden soon after the lemmings kids came out. Half of them seemed to have a death wish! I spotted a teenage girl and a teenage boy on the far side of the road as I was riding along and I sensed that they were going to cross without looking. The girl was on a micro-scooter and the boy was texting on his smartphone. Sure enough they began to cross immediately in front of me. "Oi!" No response. "_*Oi!*_" No response. "_*Oi!*_" No response from the boy, who continued to cross in front of me. I swerved round him and he still didn't notice! The girl did stop, and she had a look of blank incomprehension on her face - what on earth was somebody doing coming along the road towards her? 

I was on high alert so when I saw another group ahead of me on the pavement on my side of the road I was already half expecting something to happen. Sure enough, a mock fight broke out and one lad was showing off to some girls and pushed 2 of his mates out into the road to where I would have been had I not decided to ride along the white line in the centre of the road just in case! Oh, and to cap it all, 2 of the girls then decided to step into the road to avoid the play fight! They all looked incredibly surprised when I suddenly rode past them...

By the time I got home, the mist/fog was back and I couldn't see any of the surrounding hills. I had managed a hilly 17 miles during that brief sunny respite - super!


----------



## sanddancer (3 Nov 2015)

Thick fog and wind along the river to work last night at 6pm. 
Hoping for sun later at 7am on my way home.
might go the long way then.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Nov 2015)

Last minute decision to commute this morning as there was no fog or mist;nothing spectacular and the Waterbeach to Cambridge cycle path was busy so just kept it steady.

https://www.strava.com/activities/425538543

1X10 conversion on the XLS working better now with a new cable and in-line adjuster fitted and the Axiom 'guards are good now after a little mod(ie cut with a hacksaw!) to the plastic rear seat stay mount so that the tie-wraps now grip properly and there's also more clearance.

Pic with flash showing the reflective tape and guards nicely


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> So did the fog lift out your way @Elybazza61 ? I didn't fancy it....



Not until later so didn't get out to Lynn as we had planned;still a nice couple of rides when the sun came out though.


----------



## Old jon (3 Nov 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Having passed @postman's street before, on the ride to Lotherton you probably passed my workplace (Thwaite Gate)



As I rode along Stonegate Road, I was reminded of a bloke who taught me a lot about turning when I was an apprentice, mumbletylots years ago, he lived threequarters of the way up in a street on the left. Since starting to ride again, I often pass places that remind me of something or another. Thwaite Gate used to be the home of Twistgrip and Spanners at one time, I made quite a few bits for their customers over the years . . .


----------



## Old jon (3 Nov 2015)

The weather this morning seemed a little clearer than yesterday, so off goes I. As ever the enthusiasm does not kick in for a few miles, five or more. So I am pointing at Bramhope and wondering where to go. Down Pool Bank, turn right at the bottom for Arthington and the bottom of Harewood Bank. I was not going to make a large puddle of sweat by trying to ride up it, just turn towards Harrogate and take the next right to Kirkby Overblow and Sicklinghall.




On to Wetherby for a sandwich and home via the A 58, which is a lot quieter on a weekday. 38.5 miles in all, not a lot of mist, cold feet.


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Nov 2015)

Having fitted some SKS Raceblades to the winter bike yesterday & not being known for my mechanical prowess I thought I'd better have a little test run today just to make sure nothing fell off! So after a little sortie around the forest & some local lanes all was good apart from a slightly annoying rattle from the small guard on the back which I think I may now have fixed by using a shorter fitting on the offending part.

30 miles in all & it even rained for the last half an hour so they got a proper test as well!

https://www.strava.com/activities/425614510


----------



## Saluki (3 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/426021215

Home to hospital again. Yup, even I am bored now and it's only been a couple of weeks. The nights don't help as I can't see diddly squat and exploring in the dark is much more fun when you actually have a scooby where you are. I need better lights. I'll put them on the list of things to get, if I ever get any spare money.

I began to feel better about life in general, by the end of the road and had a nice ride. I rode to Trimley as usual and turned right and left just after the Sausage shop (must go there, maybe tomorrow if I can get Hubster out on a ride) and headed off to Kirton and then decided to keep going and go to Newbourne. I'm sure it's a really pretty village in the daylight. From there I crossed the A12 at a roundabout (sure I must have missed a turning or turned to early as I don't remember a bloody great roundabout in my route planning) and then went into to Ipswich on the Foxhall Road. It was relatively quiet for a busy road, being 10pm and all.
The road brings me, eventually, to the roundabout with the bike shop on it, near the hospital. I turned right there and to the hospital. Managed to miss the cycle path on the pavement bit to go down the cyclepath to the back of the hospital but no matter, I know the way around through the car parks, it's not the first time I've missed it.
13.87 miles in 58 minutes. Not too bad in the dark when I wasn't overly sure where I was going. Fun though. Deffo deffo need better lights. I have my Cateye Volt 100, which is good and another light from Planet X, which has suddenly got really pants, even though I put brand new duracels in before I came out.


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2015)

Forecast was for rain yesterday, so I thought I'd get out early. Mrs MY had an appointment so it was an opportunity to try out a route I knew she wouldn't like. Pretty much every road from my home that leaves the town either goes up steep hills or is very busy. Now I'm still not very good in traffic and climbing steep hills is something I just can't do so the canal is the easy option. This route goes along the canal, then turns up Bullbeggers Lane before coming down the hill again and running parallel to the canal before I rejoin the towpath.

Shortly after leaving the canal I couldn't resist this shot, Autumn in the Chilterns.






At this point the hill was nice and easy and I felt confident of being able to restart.






I didn't take any more on the uphill stretch, which did defeat me but I know exactly where so I will be able to tell if I improve. Once I'd got riding again a driver in a 4x4 overtook me with great care and I waved my thanks. He waited at the crossroads, I'm not sure why, maybe he was just lost.

At this not a farm house I was attracted to the sign. There were other signs as well making it quite clear that casual visitors were not welcome.






The rather attractive house here was at the end of the hamlet, just before the downward section.






A view over the countryside. It's not far from home but I don't think I've ever been here before,






And back on the canal. Autumn is covering the towpath with leaves and making it tricky in places. Some of lumps of concrete are hidden.






The ripples in the canal caught my attention here, the photo doesn't do them justice.






Along much of the path you get wet whichever side you go off, thanks to the river Bullbourne. The canal itself might be preferable here.






On my return home the Canada Geese were waiting to greet me. I'm not sure how they rated my performance.







Mileage 9.6 miles max 18 avg 6.3 mph. Year to date, 369.4 miles, I've achieved over 1 mile a day over the year so far. My next target has to be 400 miles this year


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2015)

Blimey, I forgot that I hadn't posted my Coed y Brenin 'The Beast' ride a few weeks ago, plus a bit of a bimble around Harlech in the afternoon to spin the legs a bit. (I posted the Snowdon ride)
Well, better late than never I suppose.
Here we go. A mate and I had been planning a couple of days in North Wales for ages. We finally got there late October. Plan was, Coed y Brenin on Day one, and Mt Snowdon on Day 2, interchangeable depending on the Met Office mountain forecast for the Snowdon ride from Llanberis. (we weren't doing it if the weather was grotty!)

Coed y Brenin is a cracking MTB centre, with several trails of varying difficulty.






Having done the Black trail a couple of years ago, I knew what we were letting ourselves in for. It's quite a tough ride with steep rocky ascents, and different descents from rocky to sweeping flowing curves that were a tad slippery in places as it was a bit wet and drizzly on the day. Never mind, skin's water/mudproof!






Entry point from the car park... This was a quick circuit to get the legs moving before the main ride having been driving for 4 hours from Northampton..







Logging a few miles through the woods, one of the smoother sections being a fire road. Just after this, we saw a car with the two old dears in in looking quite bewildered. They'd turned off a narrow lane and ended up in the middle of nowhere. We couldn't really direct them back to civilisation but suggested they just turned round and returned the same way as they'd got there.... Off they tootled, with us following for a while as it was the track to our next descent. We came across a lane with muddy tyre marks onto it, so it looks like they 'escaped'!

There's a link ~~Here~~ for a couple of the descents if you want to watch the vid. One rocky and dodgy, the other is a brilliant flowing downhill, followed by the 'Serpents Tail'







Down by the River Mawddach, near the end of the ride, where we took the opportunity to wash a lot of the mud off the bikes before heading into the cafe for coffee and cake.

We finished the ride on an exhilarating 19 miles as a bit of the top section was closed due to some forestry work in the vicinity. I think the whole trail is about 23 miles(ish).

https://www.strava.com/activities/417436654



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ride 2, Day 1, later in the afternoon.. Harlech, including Ffordd pen Llech and Twtil.


As we were staying overnight in Caernarvon, we were quite close to Harlech, where a couple of challenges awaited.
Ffordd pen Llech, at 40% is the steepest downhill tarmacked road in the UK, and Twtil, a 25% hill back up to the Harlech Castle.



We had to take it really steady on the downhill as the road was damp and greasy, with mulched up leaving over some of it! The uphill was darned steep!
In the vid, when it starts, the road to the left just before the dark coloured 4x4 is the top of Twtil.. (I've edited the dunes and beach bit of the ride out)






We also had a ride on the beach while we were there to get some sea air before heading up to Caernarvon to our B&B






Messin' about on the beach..






Luckily, the bikewash was just big enough to pop the bike in!! 






And out for an unpronounceable beer or two in the evening to wash the fish and chips down!

Two great rides on the Wednesday, with the real challenge to follow on the next day!! If I do ride Snowdon again, I'll do it on Day one instead of after these rides 

https://www.strava.com/activities/417478276


----------



## andytheflyer (4 Nov 2015)

Work more or less done for the week (apologies - I'm almost retired - backing out gracefully!) and the clag appeared to be lifting for the first time since Saturday.
Decided on a bimble around the local lanes on the recumbent to try out my new Spacebar and rear light. Quickly ascertained that despite extensive fertling and testing in the workshop, the RD trigger shifter was fouling the Spacebar end and mangling shifting. Stopped to fettle but only manged a temporary version as the long ball driver I needed was not in my tool pack. Clag briefly cleared then came back with a vengeance so stopped at Cholmondeley Castle to add the Cree T6 to the front lights to complement the single flashing front. Made it over the sandstone ridge to Tattenhall for coffee and cake at Old Ma's place. Had a chat with a 'senior' roadie about recumbents. His opinion was that it must go like "sh!t off a shovel". If only......(it might with @arallsopp on board!).

On, in the gloom, to the Dee at Alford, then south along the valley past Farndon and back home by my usual route.
33 miles at 12.2mph. Not bad since I'm _*still*_ coughing up crud after the past month's chest infection.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Nov 2015)

Due for a ride - was raining a bit, but not being hard enough I put off the ride, even a shower just after lunch, but could not put it off any longer

Rode over Chertsey Bridge, a Loop around Thorpe and a loop round some lanes towards Chobham
A bit blowy and some light showers, but pushed it on a bit and back the same way (i.e. via CHertsey Bridge)

24.05 miles @ 17.4 mph with 587 feet of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/426334303


----------



## hedder2212 (4 Nov 2015)

4 miles home early ours of this morning. 

Then 3 miles around the local park this afternoon. Couldnt be bothered putting any miles in today but im going to go for a longer ride tommorrow.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Nov 2015)

I don't usually post my rides but after @Katherine posted about her ride seeing so many wood carvings, I went out on Monday and snapped a few in the area of Cheshire near me. 


First up an owl.





Next a buzzard 






The buzzard is actually looking at this





Next, my favourite, King Canute





and finally, three saints outside the Catholic Church, the third saint is at the back





I did pass three other owls aswell and have just realised I went past a "green Man" carved into a tree trunk which is another favourite, will have to get a picture. 

Yesterday I went over to Tideswell, very foggy, no carvings, unable to see the views round there and I expected the Cat and Fiddle on the way back to be similar, but it was totally clear up there.


----------



## gavgav (4 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Blimey, I forgot that I hadn't posted my Coed y Brenin 'The Beast' ride a few weeks ago, plus a bit of a bimble around Harlech in the afternoon to spin the legs a bit. (I posted the Snowdon ride)
> Well, better late than never I suppose.
> Here we go. A mate and I had been planning a couple of days in North Wales for ages. We finally got there late October. Plan was, Coed y Brenin on Day one, and Mt Snowdon on Day 2, interchangeable depending on the Met Office mountain forecast for the Snowdon ride from Llanberis. (we weren't doing it if the weather was grotty!)
> 
> ...



Will pluck up the courage to give those a go, one of the times I am up at dads caravan...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> Will pluck up the courage to give those a go, one of the times I am up at dads caravan...


Go for it!!


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I don't usually post my rides but after @Katherine posted about her ride seeing so many wood carvings, I went out on Monday and snapped a few in the area of Cheshire near me.
> 
> 
> First up an owl.
> ...




They're fantastic. 
Thanks for sharing. 
What's the name of the artist who carves them?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (4 Nov 2015)

@Katherine 
His name is Tim Burgess (thetimburgess.com). His wife, son and brother all do carving now. 
A couple of years ago I went to a Cheshire Show (something like Game and Country I think) and they had the English Chain Sawing Championships, part of which was a speed competition. The competitors were given 30 minutes to chainsaw carve whatever they wanted from a stump. It was a great sight, there was a countdown, then all the chainsaws fired up and the carvers started and the wind blew sawdust everywhere. It was great seeing the carvings develop and at the end they were auctioned off. The competitors also had displays of their work, they came from all over the world, there were certainly Finns, Japanese and an Aussie there from memory. It is well worth going to. 
Ultimately it's all an excuse for loads of different tools, the range is staggering, "he who has most tools wins" !!!!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (4 Nov 2015)

First ride after my (not very serious) accident today on my new bike who is called Wendy.

I was feeling a bit nervous, so I stuck to the national cycle route, waterlink way from Beckenham to Greenwich.

It was wonderful to be out again and to have a pretty spectacular view when I got there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2015)

7.1 miles this day, I found a roll of painters' tape. Raleigh Technium did a marvelous job. Excellent bike, quite fast as well. I am now able to see much of the countryside, now the corn is cut and at the elevator.
68F
Winds S 17
relative humidity 73%
30.09 barometer
Sunny, then overcast as I neared home.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Nov 2015)

Again a last minute decision to do the commute and glad I did;nice tempo ride in the drizzle although did overdress a bit,had to remove some clothing half way in.
 As the description says I'm feeling a bit rightous at the moment.

https://www.strava.com/activities/426781270


----------



## Old jon (5 Nov 2015)

My ride yesterday. Software glitches and a bit of culture got in the way, so It is a late report. I have had it in mind for a while to ride out to Sherburn in Elmet and yesterday that is what I did. The weather was not particularly clear but we are talking flatlands in this area, so there were few views to miss. The 37.7 miles took me through Hunslet to John o ' Gaunts, Woodlesford, Swillington and to the A 63 at Garforth, which I followed up the cliff and along towards Selby until the sign for the B 1222 was seen. The stretch of road from here to Sherburn is usually known ( by motorcyclists of my age anyway ) as Sherburn Bends. Following my slowest ever ride along the bends, I turned left for Barkston Ash, Towton ( picture above ), Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and Boot Hill to home . . .


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Nov 2015)

A little 30 miler today

https://www.strava.com/activities/426869243





There's a cycle path under there allegedly.






Swans and their Cygnets




Crappy weather.


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Nov 2015)

I apologise in advance for the length of this post and the fact that it doesn't count as "My Ride Today"!

On Saturday past, I had to log a qualifying ride for the October edition of the Imperial Century a Month challenge.
While I've been recovering from some ailments (and bruised ribs), I had run out of excuses and days.

Down on fitness and enthusiasm, I got the clever idea of letting the wind guide my strategy to ease my burden.
The weather forecast showed that there would be a steady breeze from the southeast, and so I devised a route. I would ride from Glasgow to Oban!

Route and plan finalised, on Friday night, I hopped on board the train to Glasgow. I stayed at a relative's house that night, and set off just before first light the following morning.

Within the first 4.5 miles, I was negotiating the town of Paisley when I hit a patch of cobbles covered in mulchy wet leaves.
Down I went, scuffing my knee and bruising my hip, but I at least avoided damaging the bike or re-injuring my ribs. Not the most auspicious of starts! 

I sheepishly stood up, dusted myself down, and gave the bike a quick once-over. I adjusted my now-rubbing brakes, before gingerly setting off once more.

The sky was heavy with the threat of rain as I crossed the Erskine Bridge.




and some showers started as I joined the NCN7 at Bowling, where I followed it to Dumbarton before turning off to take the coast road towards Helensburgh.

Despite daybreak being well behind me, the sky sufficiently darkened on the approach to Helensburgh that I had to switch my lights on. Fortunately, the bulk of the rain stayed away.




(This was taken about 20 minutes after the worst of the black skies and it had significantly brightened by then).

Leaving the Clyde behind where it joins the Gare Loch, I rode past the Faslane Peace Camp and Faslane Naval Base.




I didn't stop to take any photos of the hideously expensive, enormous white elephant on the other side of the road. Generally speaking, I am a fan of not getting arrested by military police...

Riding alongside razor-wire fences and signs warning of armed guards for a few miles, I arrived in Garelochhead.

I paused to post "Armageddon outta here!" on social media before continuing. As I crested the Highland Boundary Fault and the first real climb of the day, I encountered two military trucks. I pulled over and let them past (I won't lie, the idea flitted through my mind that they were coming for me because of my post...)

Heading down the far side of the boundary took me onto one of my favourite roads in the UK. The road between Garelochhead and Arrochar runs through the majestic Loch Long valley.




Inevitably, within seconds of entering the West Highlands, the heavens opened, and it started chucking it down.

Loch Long proved that its name is well deserved, and it was a soggy Edwardoka who squelched into Arrochar Tearooms for cake and coffee.




I waited for the weather to clear, as next up was the big climb of the day. While it's no Col du Tourmalet, the ride up Glen Croe to the Rest and Be Thankful involves mingling with busy arterial traffic on a ~4-5% climb for about 4 miles, and as a result is no fun at all.

It was with relief that I arrived in the car park at the top, where I thankfully stopped for a rest and took an obligatory photo or two.









A while later, with the hairy descent to Loch Fyne out of the way, I continued on the busy A83 road which rounds the head of Loch Fyne before heading south along the west shore to Inveraray, where I stopped by the loch side for lunch.





Lunch duly eaten, it was time to tackle the last big climb of the day; a long steady climb for several miles before the summit, followed by a gradual descent towards Loch Awe, and I was grateful that it was on a road that was far quieter than the A83 had been.





To my dismay, the quiet was not to last; the road I was on joined the main road between Crianlarich to Oban. The quality of driving took a corresponding dive. Some 10 miles of hellish interactions with other road users later, it was an angry and defeated Ed who rolled into Taynuilt.

It is a shame, because the road follows Loch Awe before passing Ben Cruachan and going through some pretty scenery.









Anyway, furious with the state of the traffic, I stopped at Taynuilt, and posting a large rant on social media that I shan't repeat.

After Taynuilt, the route left the main road, and my route and mood took a corresponding turn upwards. Shortly afterwards, a torrential rain storm started, and it's rather difficult to be angry when riding in such weather!

The road from Taynuilt to Oban was incredible. This stretch of NCN78 entails 12 miles of single track roads, through stunning scenery. As the road heavily features free roaming farm animals, every car I encountered was driven with care and consideration. To my amazement, after the storm passed, the sun broke out!

This entire stretch was the perfect antidote to the impotent rage I'd built up on the main road.




















And so, it was an elated but tired Ed who rolled into Oban just before sunset, 11 minutes before the train I had hoped to catch was due to leave, and I finished the day on a high!





*Strava Link: here*

*Some stats:*

*Distance:* 103.4 miles
*Elevation gain:* 7,801 feet
*Calories: *4,613
*Moving time: *7:22:06
*Embarrassing pratfalls: *1
*Idiot drivers: *innumerable
*Considerate drivers: *numerable
*Cakes eaten: *1
*Double espressos consumed: *3 
*Standing stones: *1

Sorry again for the length of the post!


----------



## Spartak (5 Nov 2015)

Short ride this morning in between the showers. 

Headed towards Coalpit Heath & Ram Hill where I went past the old colliery 






Then along the Westerleigh Rd. to the oil terminal where I joined the cycle path. Kept on it until the climb up to Rodway common then back home via Downend.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I apologise in advance for the length of this post and the fact that it doesn't count as "My Ride Today"!
> 
> On Saturday past, I had to log a qualifying ride for the October edition of the Imperial Century a Month challenge.
> While I've been recovering from some ailments (and bruised ribs), I had run out of excuses and days.
> ...





Kudos given for that


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2015)

@Old jon love the Ellie Briggs 

well just got back from first pre work 13 miles first early am ride for a week so nice to stretch the legs out .

Looking forward to a couple of 25 - 30 milers at the weekend so this was good practice .... have a good day


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Nov 2015)

Been a long while since I posted on here, largely due to my rides being unexciting, short and primarily commutes now. I've ridden every day for the last 93 days and looks like I'll hit this years 'bottom' target.
Anyway, todays ride was surprisingly dry. I went out in wet weather gear, only to find the rain stopped ad only big puddles to cope with. 12 miles around the same old local roads again for me.
Hoping the rain stays away as I'm running a Cub/Scout fireworks evening tonight...


----------



## Old jon (6 Nov 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/members/biggs682.1263/ Yup, Ellis Briggs make a very nice bit of kit. Lucky me!

No ride yesterday, baking bread and a slight overdose of antipodean culture the evening before sort of stopped that idea. I dunno how Barbs' mind works. She is from Melbourne, saw an advert for the New Zealand ballet company so we had to go and see it. Or the first half anyway.
Anyway, I had some big plans for a route today, plans drowned at Lawnswood. So I pingponged off Otley, main road both ways for 26.8 soggy miles. We have a friend performing in one of Pinter's plays this evening, and last night (early hours of morning) saw Knee High's version of Steinbeck's Cannery Row (brilliant ! !) so energy for cycling is in short supply.



The video was from the return from Otley, if I did not ride that bit of towpath, it would be a half hour slog through Leeds town centre to cover a couple of miles. It has also reminded me, seeing the railway crossing the canal, that the river Aire actually runs underneath Leeds City Railway station. How clever is that?


----------



## Mireystock (6 Nov 2015)

About half of the Gloucester- Sharpness canal for me this morning, something I'd been meaning to do for a while. Luckily it was dry, although very overcast and threatening. As luck would have it, just as I returned to the van it started to rain. A bit wet and slippy under the wheel in places, but nice to be out.

Wildlife, loads of coots and moorhens, four cormorants, four almost all white cygnets and that was about it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/427549354
'Orrible wet ride today.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Nov 2015)

Waited for it to stop raining, went out and of course it started raining again.

It never got heavy, though had lights on against the gloom.

Went though Wraysbury and Datchet, to Windsor. Suddenly realised that the way I was heading into Windsor would take me right through the castle, always tourists, so hastily headed into Windsor a different way, from there turned off south , went into the park at Cranbourne gate, though the park, crossing the deer park, and a bit of a wiggle round Egham and home

Tried to push it on a bit, but conditions were not great.

So overall
21.61 miles @ 16.8 mph
705 feet climbed.

Better than the turbo session that I thought I might have to do

https://www.strava.com/activities/427532115


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Nov 2015)

Tuesday nights CX gravel obligatory pic banter


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Nov 2015)

This morning I spent the best part of an hour being battered by the wind, whipped with leaves and getting soaked. Got passed along the Causeway by a local club, Hounslow & District Wheelers I think going by the jersey, who all said hello then sped off. 11 miles in bizarre weather which is making it difficult to get the top half clothing right.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/428096141
25 odd miles in scary conditions. I cracked out the heaviest bike with the biggest treaded tyres I have, I still spent more time correcting squirrelling than riding in a straight line.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Nov 2015)

13.1 miles, forgot to use a bike though.

<facepalm>


----------



## Old jon (7 Nov 2015)

Hmmm. What horrendous weather, and I suspect West Yorkshire escaped the worst of it. I only got soaked twice in the 38.1 miles I rode, once on the approach to Collingham, just before I shot the video, and later on between Bramham and Thorner a very fierce but thankfully short downpour.



The morning after the night before was a bit of a slow starter, I blame the Blind Dead McJones Band myself, nothing to do with the hours I keep, or the drink . . . Rain in large quantities, but I thought, lets do it anyway. Three sides of the Holbeck square, Great Wilson street and Crown Point Road had me pointing to the A 58. I know its busy, but busy gets the leaves off. All the way to Wetherby, Kirk Deighton and its North brother, where I took a left for Spofforth, back to Wetherby on a different road with different rain, Bramham and Thorner and damply home. Brilliant really.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2015)

just 5 miles of fixed gear testing today for me


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2015)

14.4 miles, glorious weather as shown. Technium very good today, all accomplished and back in time for a dog walk before lunch.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/22842199712/in/dateposted-public/
55F
Winds W17
relative humidity 47%
30.35 barometer
Few clouds and sun.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> I apologise in advance for the length of this post and the fact that it doesn't count as "My Ride Today"!
> 
> On Saturday past, I had to log a qualifying ride for the October edition of the Imperial Century a Month challenge.
> While I've been recovering from some ailments (and bruised ribs), I had run out of excuses and days.
> ...


Sounds like a great ride!

The Scottish side of my family (mother's side) are from the Oban area so I have been up there many times.

I enjoyed those roads on the hills above Oban when I rode around up there, and I similarly did NOT like the traffic on the A85! It's a pity because I really fancied incorporating a circuit of Loch Awe into a long ride on a future holiday. Perhaps I could set off early enough to do the A85 stretch before the traffic builds up ...? 

If all goes according to plan, I will be taking a bike up there again next autumn.


----------



## Saluki (7 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/428423580
Finally got out on the bike today after endless rain since Wednesday morning.

On Tuesday, I had a route in mind but didn't quite follow it as I turned off too soon - not knowing the area and all that - and ended up crossing the A12 at a roundabout. Today, I had another squint at the map and recited some road names to myself as I was getting changed. This helped me remember where the heck I was supposed to be going.

It was not as fireworky as I though it would be, or I'd not have left the dogs, and very quiet on our road when I left here. I followed the road to Trimley and then turned off to the left and the Kirton Road at the Sausage shop. I did go past the bottom of the bridge and to the end of the cul-de-sac as I did last time out, but I will learn, one of these days.
Exploring the roads of Suffolk by the light of a couple of Cateyes, is rather lovely on a night like tonight. There was not moon that I could see, but lots of stars. I stopped a couple of times to look at them. Once I got to Newbourne, I remembered to go right instead of left, past the Fox PH and then turned left and headed off to Waldringfield. At the junction just before Waldringfield Heath, I stopped and stared at the stars for a few minutes, as they were so beautiful. Then on again towards Somewhere or other St Andrew before hitting the outskirts of Ipswich and very quickly, I was turning right into the hospital grounds.
I was a bit worried about turning right but figured that if I couldn't get across 2 lanes that I would just ride down to the roundabout where the bike shop is and go round and come back.
15.69 miles in an hour and 12 mins. Over 100m of climbing too, according to my flakey GPS. No photos, obviously. It was pitch black out.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2015)

27 miles for me this morning now back in bed .
Out of the borough towards Little Harrowden,Orlingbury,Pytchley and then across to a short run down the A43 to the Walgrave exit and pass through Walgrave itself .






Then onto Holcot,Moulton across the A43 towards Overstone ,Rectory Farm over the A45 along past the tip and up into Ecton across the A4500 and upto Sywell.






Along past the airfield and the new solar farm that is being built. 

Back into the borough and home a truly great ride with man and machine in perfect harmony.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Nov 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> 13.1 miles, forgot to use a bike though.
> 
> <facepalm>



Remembered the bike this time, did 16 miles.


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds like a great ride!
> 
> The Scottish side of my family (mother's side) are from the Oban area so I have been up there many times.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Yes, in retrospect, I should have headed west/southwest from Inveraray rather than north, that way I could have rounded Loch Awe to the south and hopped onto NCN78 which I could have followed all the way into Oban. The parts of NCN78 I rode were stunning and I've not seen anything on streetview to suggest that the rest of it is any different.

I cannot recommend going near the A85 at any time of day, I'm not normally that bothered by heavy traffic or close passes, having ridden most of the A82 in the past, but I feared for my life several times on that stretch.


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> If all goes according to plan, I will be taking a bike up there again next autumn.


It'd be a shame to miss out on such an awesome ride because of that stretch. I'd recommend timing your ride so that you can either get the train between Dalmally or Lochawe and Taynuilt and just skip the majority of the awful stretch.

While the parts past Ben Cruachan are pretty, the A85 isn't a road I'll be riding again...


----------



## Stonechat (8 Nov 2015)

Went out with the local club, the Hounslow and district wheelers
Went through Windsor Great Park, Winkfield, Binfield and through Twyford to Hare Hatch where we had a stop. Refuelled by Latte and Bacon roll

Returned on a nice country route down Drift Road and through the Deer Park of WGP

Managed to lose a mile and a half due to finger problems with Garmin

All in all 45 miles at 15.5 mph

Nice relatively easy ride. Gloomy skies but not cold, though I was one of only two with shorts,.

https://www.strava.com/activities/428801231


----------



## Donger (8 Nov 2015)

My 26th club ride of the year today, and we had a new girl along for her first ride, so it was all done at a very civilized pace. With all the rain we've had lately and all the crud on the minor roads, today's ride was basically a straight-there-and-back 37 mile ride along the A38 with a small loop at the furthest point. Near Lower Wick we hung a left and rode some lovely minor roads through the woods and up a surprisingly steep little hill on the way to Tortworth. I knew it was coming, because it had come as a horrible surprise to everyone on an audax I did earlier in the year. Still came as a bit of a shock, though.

Great café stop at the top of the hill in Tortworth, and a welcome following wind all the way back for the last 16 miles or so. Volunteered to go "Tail-end Charlie" and stayed at the back towards the end to help the new girl round. (I have long since learned the unwisdom of loudly announcing "I'll take up the rear" when riding in a group!) Would have been a great little social ride if it wasn't for mishaps. One rider showed remarkable self control when enduring three punctures on the same rear wheel on the outward leg. Despite half the club (me included) feeling the rim and the tyre each time for anything sharp, it was only when he felt the added social pressure of having to borrow a third replacement tube that he finally discovered the offending piece of glass. I have to say it was a remarkably small piece, and never looked anything like big enough to get through _any_ tyre, let alone a new "Victoria Pave"(?) that was supposed to be puncture resistant. This sort of thing always makes me so glad I use Slime inner tubes.

Back on the Kingsway Estate, we said our goodbyes and I set off home ... only to come across a clubmate (who left less than a minute before me) slumped at the side of the road, groaning in pain. He had taken quite a nasty fall as the front wheel just went from under him without any apparent reason. Couldn't see any wet leaves or oil on the road, and no potholes. He was a little bloodied and his kit was in bad shape and there was a big scuff on the side of his helmet where his head had hit the kerb. Don't care how much slagging I get for upsetting the anti-helmet brigade, but I reckon his helmet saved him from a serious head injury today. I stayed with him until the shock wore off, and got his bike out of the road and straightened his bars for him. Really glad to see he was able to get back on. I rode along with him for a while and offered to stay with him 'til he got home, or to fetch my car to get him and his bike home, but he declined all further offers of help. Great to see he was OK(ish), but I bet he'll be sore for a few days. A sad end to the ride. Take care out there, everyone.
_Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2015)

Complete change of plans .Due to rubbish weather forecast me and some fellow ccers bailed out of the Cheshire safari audax .100 miles in predicted weather was not appealing. So up a bit later than expected got the bike out up stairs got changed come down and its  raining .so sit about for a bit and it stops so off I go expecting to wet at some stage. Headed in different direction and some new roads . Headed north west and area I don't ride much for some reason .So Newtown Linford ,Markfield ,Thornton ,Bagworth ,Odstone ,Newton Burgoland, Snarestone were I made my first turn into the headwind ( brutal) so kept dog legging to avoid the wind as best I could then heading for Orton on the hill I had a mile of vicious crosswind on a exposed road (really noticed the wind with the lighter carbon bike) . then I found the hill on which Orton is on a short steep climb the ride is slowly turning into an ordeal . On to Sheepy Parva , Sibson, Shenton ,Stapleford into Barwell thanks to a navigation error found a route to Kirby Mallory, Peckleton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby and Home 53 miles on the clock at 15mph which I was surprised with considering the headwinds I was crawling into .but as I did a loop also had some tailwinds were I was flying. Managed to get round without getting wet  . Think it was the right decision to bail out off the 100 mile the winds would have been brutal on the flatlands outside Cheadle respect to anyone who did it . Off to wash the bike its filthy then  tea and cake


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2015)

Confession time,not been out for five weeks.lost motivation.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2015)

A break from the normal. Took my recently acquired big dummy to the supermarket, loaded it up, and rode it home the long way to get used to the handling. Excellent fun.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Nov 2015)

A short 14 miles today on the tandem. It was a local loop to Bourn, but was originally set to be the Gransdens, the slacker of a stoker had made an appearance at the gym on Friday night for the first time in 8 weeks..... "Ooooh, me thighs are burning!" She cried so we shortened the ride. I'm also feeling it this week as evil Matt was running metcon on Wednesday night and you need a week to recover from that!
As an addition we also went to Morrisons to get some bits so that we could try out our new rear Ortlieb panniers. Didn't notice the extra weight, maybe we didn't buy enough!

https://www.strava.com/activities/428861518


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> It'd be a shame to miss out on such an awesome ride because of that stretch. I'd recommend timing your ride so that you can either get the train between Dalmally or Lochawe and Taynuilt and just skip the majority of the awful stretch.
> 
> While the parts past Ben Cruachan are pretty, the A85 isn't a road I'll be riding again...


That's an idea, because you have definitely put me off cycling on the A85! 

Once when I was young, we were driving back along the A85 after our long Scottish summer holiday and found that the road along the side of Loch Awe was being rebuilt. There was a temporary metal road on cantilevers overhanging the loch while the actual road was being upgraded. It was a bit dodgy driving along there in a car so I think heavy vehicles must have been diverted at that time. I felt very nervous when my dad told me that the loch was incredibly deep - I had visions of us crashing into the water and disappearing down into the depths, never to be seen again!


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Nov 2015)

postman said:


> Confession time,not been out for five weeks.lost motivation.


Easy trap to fall into. Once the motivation goes it's difficult to get back. In my experience, the best way to get out of it, if you're physically capable (rather than "I can't be bothered"), is to just go out.
You won't enjoy it at all at first, it will seem pointless, but after a few miles you'll start to remember why you do it.


----------



## Diggs (8 Nov 2015)

So it happened, yesterday the winter bike came out. I also made the mistake of comparing the weight to the carbon fibre one. So felt good to get a few PBs on a fairly regular route.
Forecast suggested heavy rain all morning so I was somewhat over prepared. We had one heavy shower for about five minutes but lots of spray. With hindsight I'd have gone for a Gilet and winter jersey but hey, you never can tell. 
Anyway - time to "Belgian T F U" (As some folk say)


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Nov 2015)

postman said:


> Confession time,not been out for five weeks.lost motivation.



It's beautiful sunny Autumn out there - grab it before the winter wind and rain sets in!


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Nov 2015)

Had a few hrs superb mud fest mtb today..the new tyre combo worked better than expected " trail king rear hans damph front" ,i made it up every rooty leafy climb today without a single clip out ..washed the bike and had a moto GP afternoon..few beers and Cumberland pie for tea.. perfect


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2015)

postman said:


> Confession time,not been out for five weeks.lost motivation.


Got a favourite café, tea shop, country pub, museum, viewpoint, whatever? Go for a visit and reward yourself somehow when you get there.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> It's *beautiful sunny Autumn out there* - grab it before the winter wind and rain sets in!


Not around here it ain't.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/428926275
49 miles sky ride, ride further
It rained a lot.






Nice and mild though


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Nov 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> It's beautiful sunny Autumn out there - grab it before the winter wind and rain sets in!



Not had a really nice day here for a week really,yesterday was really wet and windy.

Anyway got out with the better half again today,still a bit windy and pretty wet and greasy roads but we had a good ride anyway;

https://www.strava.com/activities/428809620

Garmin and sensors was on Vals Avail and she also had the hrm on just to see what her heart rate was.


----------



## Saluki (8 Nov 2015)

postman said:


> Confession time,not been out for five weeks.lost motivation.


Happens to the best of us. Just wait until you fancy a ride and discover the fun anew. No point putting yourself under any pressure about it.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Nov 2015)

Had a quick local 10k on the hybrid on Wednesday after work. A combination of late finishes at work, horrendous traffic on the way home (at least partly thanks to the idiotic piecemeal way the CSH is being constructed) and rubbish weather conspired to block any further midweek rides.

Got up early(ish) this morning to take advantage of a gap in the weather before the rain arrived and to get home for the Remembrance service on the telly at 10.30...
Thorner, back route to Bramham, Town Hill, out on Toulston Lane towards Tadcaster, then cut across the A64 bridge and down to Stutton, passing two very chatty ladies on horseback. Went straight through the village today, avoiding my usual detour and then out to the A162 and up to Towton.
Took the right past the battlefield and down towards Saxton.
It had been getting increasingly gloomy for a little while and the heavens opened with some force as I descended the hill into Saxton village - some of those raindrops hurt!
Through the village and out onto a very quiet Copley Lane, still marveling at the seasonal weather and the fact that my "waterproof" jacket and bib tights seemed to have given up the fight against the elements.  When I got to Lotherton Hall, there were cones out and signs up saying that the road I'd just come down was closed, but there had been nothing the way I'd come...explains the lack of traffic though!
Through Aberford, took it steady down Cattle Lane (lots of fallen leaves and standing water), before the slog up to Barwick from the bridge.
Through Barwick and out to Scholes, then down Leeds Road where I received my only really close pass of the day - from a car with a road bike on a rack on the tailgate, who I'd politely suggest should know better. 
Round and up to home with the rain ceasing about half a mile from my door.
Cold and wet, but pleased to have got a decent ride in despite the weather

*26.41 miles in 1 hr 47m at 14.8 mph and 1175ft climbed*. That'll do me - would probably have been a bit quicker if it wasn't for the road conditions, but it's that time of year isn't it?

On a positive note, there were a good number of cyclists about today despite the weather, including a bit of a peleton between Saxton and Towton.
No pics as I didn't stop anywhere today.


----------



## Saluki (8 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/429014228

Today I decided to ride towards the hospital at Ipswich, via Newbourne & Waldingfield, then Little Bealings just to see what it looks like in daylight. I managed to poke Hubster out of bed about 1pm and get him to help me walk the hounds first. He's just gone off back to bed, having been up a whole 4 3/4 hours. He'll stay there now until 10 or 11 tomorrow morning.

Newbourne is a nice village. All those glasshouses everywhere. I saw a programme on TV with Penelope Keith about Newbourne and people being relocated there from Newcastle way to grow things and work on the land. Very interesting to see all the old glasshouses. Some in use, some not with quite a spooky feel. I'll take a camera up there soon as an iPhone is just not good enough. I stopped a few times to look at things and to make sure Hubster wasn't knackered already. Waldringfiled is pretty in the daylight too. Again, I need to take a camera out.



By Little Bealings, Hubster was really flagging and we stopped at the top of a hill on a bridge over the A12 and watched the traffic for a while. I said to hime we had about 35 minutes of proper light left and I wanted to be on the other side of Ipswich and on cyclepaths by then so could we get a wiggle on.

We rode into the outskirts of Ipswich and then down to the horrible roundabout. I have no idea how he slows down - without touching his brakes he says - going downhill. Surely Newton would have something to say about that one. He went from 14 mph to 8mph coasting downhill. I think he does it to wind me up. We rode out past Sainsbury's as its the most direct route home. I rode with him until we were about 4 miles out. By then he had dropped to about 6mph and I just cannot ride that slowly in any sort of comfort (unless it's uphill). As that last 4 miles is downhill and he was riding that slowly, I buggered off home and left him to it. I got in about 20 minutes before he did. I know it sounds harsh but I was getting cold due to riding so slowly and I have osteoarthritis so I really don't like to let my knees get too cold as it messes me up for a couple of days afterwards. As I can't have anti-imflamatories I need to be vaguely sensible about it.
26.36 in 2 hours and 9 mins. On roadies.
I am 14% over my original 2000 miles this year target. I have made a new target of 2500 and I am 100 miles up on the attempt so pleased with that. Hoping to ride tomorrow. I'll go alone.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (8 Nov 2015)

I'm knackered. 66 miles today in howling wid and rain.

Also found out that sportfuls NoRain bibtights are only light showerproof, the Castelli Trasperante is awesome in the wind and rain, especially with gore windproof arm warmers underneath, Castelli duluvio gloves are freezing when you put them on after the coffee stop but soon warm up and finally mudguards should be a legal requirements when riding in groups


----------



## toffee (8 Nov 2015)

Did the same route as last Sunday, as we didn't have much time due to setting off late because of the weather. Should have been around 40 miles if we had stuck to the original ride plan. Let hope next weekend is better than this one. Got a shock when a cyclist came up behind me and said "We must be mad going out in this". Didn't hear him till he spoke, nearly fell off my bike






Not many people out this morning

Derek


----------



## Katherine (8 Nov 2015)

Discovered that my waterproof gloves aren't waterproof at all any more. Glad I found that out while it wasn't cold. Another enjoyable 50 miler today. A wet start and a drenching at the end, but a lovely dry Autumn ride around the Cheshire lanes with the Chorlton Wanderers in between. Fantastic lunch at the Egerton Arms in Chelford (sausage festival). Headwind out, tail wind on the return.


----------



## Saluki (9 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> Discovered that my waterproof gloves aren't waterproof at all any more. Glad I found that out while it wasn't cold. Another enjoyable 50 miler today. A wet start and a drenching at the end, but a lovely dry Autumn ride around the Cheshire lanes with the Chorlton Wanderers in between. Fantastic lunch at the Egerton Arms in Chelford (sausage festival). Headwind out, tail wind on the return.


I have found my Sealskinz to be very good in the waterproof department. That said, they did let go about 4 miles from home on a very slow 50 mile Cycletta (I was slow, not my riding companions. My knee was making a big fuss that day). I would certainly buy another pair.


----------



## Spartak (9 Nov 2015)

Nice ride out this morning my aim was to cycle up Dundry Hill from the A38 side, I'd ridden it loads of times the other way. 

So I rode into Bristol via the cycle path & then joined the Festival way as far as Yanley Lane which leads you to the A38. 

After approx a mile you turn onto Dundry Hill & the climbing starts straight away, there are several false flats with fantastic views over the city below - it wasn't as tough as I thought it would be although I was helped by quite a strong tailwind. 






Dundry church marks the top of the climb it's then pretty much downhill all the way to Whitchurch. 
Thru Stockwood before joining the ring road cycle path at Hicks Gate.


----------



## Jon George (9 Nov 2015)

Extended my usual weekday excursion out to Bucklesham, Kirton and Falkenahm to include the loop that is Faulkeners Way in Trimly St Mary. This brings the route to just over 25 miles. (I'm thinking about tweaking this to occasionally include an addition to Old Felixstowe.) Managed to catch the beginning of the morning school run with some 'interesting' close passes by parents, but I enjoyed myself nevertheless.
Oh, and the drivers of two school buses and a tractor gave me The Wave Of Thanks for letting them go when I had right of way. Ah, cheered me up: start the week with a smile.


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Nov 2015)

Having spent yesterday morning at the London remembrance service I thought I'd pay my respects closer to home today at the Canadian war memorial at Bolderwood in the New Forest, a place I pass on a fairly regular basis but stop at at this time of year for a moments thought.

Just 31 breezy miles today taking in Minstead, Emery Down, Bolderwood, Nomansland, Bramshaw & Furzley & it actually stayed dry for the first time in a while!

https://www.strava.com/activities/429538550





The Canadian war memorial (above) & below, one of the more unusual creatures that wander the New Forest.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (9 Nov 2015)

Is the unusual creature the peacock or the horse with no head??


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Nov 2015)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Is the unusual creature the peacock or the horse with no head??



I must admit I had to look twice at the horse when I downloaded the pictures.


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2015)

Saluki said:


> I have found my Sealskinz to be very good in the waterproof department. That said, they did let go about 4 miles from home on a very slow 50 mile Cycletta (I was slow, not my riding companions. My knee was making a big fuss that day). I would certainly buy another pair.



They are Sealskinz. They are quite old and may have been washed in bio detergent by mistake last winter. I'll get them again.


----------



## Saluki (9 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> They are Sealskinz. They are quite old and may have been washed in bio detergent by mistake last winter. I'll get them again.


You can get nikwax waterproofing stuff that you wash into your gloves/jackets etc in the washing machine. @SatNavSaysStraightOn used it and accidentally washed a couple of tea-towels in the proofing wash as well, if I remember rightly. I often wonder if she did hand the proofed tea-towel to her other half to see how he got on


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2015)

Saluki said:


> You can get nikwax waterproofing stuff that you wash into your gloves/jackets etc in the washing machine. @SatNavSaysStraightOn used it and accidentally washed a couple of tea-towels in the proofing wash as well, if I remember rightly. I often wonder if she did hand the proofed tea-towel to her other half to see how he got on



Good idea. I won't throw them away.


----------



## Saluki (9 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> Good idea. I won't throw them away.


Even if they don't re-proof well, they are worth hanging onto for cold, dry days. I have ex-waterproof gloves that are really toasty warm for such days then I keep the waterproof ones for days when there is a chance of rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2015)

After a lovely, but messy, 4 and a bit mile ride with my 7 yr old Granddaughter along the Brampton Valley Way yesterday that she really enjoyed (I'm proud of her not moaning about the puddles and mucky leggings and coat!), I got the chance to get out for a longer ride today.

As the wind was blowing a hooley from the SSW, I headed SSW to get it over and done with, hoping for a tailwind(ish) for the ride back towards home. It kind of worked out like that, but, with the vagaries of wind, it was swirling around in all directions for most of the day. Good plan though!

Along the way, I rode a few miles with a chap out for some fresh air and a circuit of the town before I headed leftwards to the canal banks and under the M1 to Rothersthorpe Locks.







Not as talkative as the previous person, but friendly enough, in a wiry sort of way..
When I set off again, I had to slow down behind a fellow on an MTB as the path was a bit narrow. As it widened to a pair of vehicle ruts, I pulled up alongside and said hello ( I do that, you know ) and during the chat, discovered that he works for the Canal Board, and rides 15 miles every shift, checking the locks are OK and the many boats and barges are licensed etc. What a cracking job! Paid to ride a bike up and down the canals.. I could do that!
As expected, the canal banks were a bit muddy and slippery, especially with my Marathon Plus tyres. Still, all good handling practice.. Once I reached the Watson Lane bridge over the canal, I decided to get back on some tarmac as the banks deteriorate even more further on. I had not ridden the lanes in this area before and was enjoying the new vistas across open countryside as I was being blown from side to side on the narrow road. Still, cake beckoned at Salcey, once I'd found out exactly where I was, and got back onto roads I thought I knew. I did try a new bridleway to cut the corner of towards Blisworth, but either my navigation was wrong, or the farmer had ploughed over the track. I suspect the latter as the sign was pointing thataway. Backtracking by a mile, I was on a bike path alongside the A43 dual carriageway until I could turn off to more pleasant roads to cycle.






Once into Salcey, I had a hunk of cake and a coffee to replenish the calories, and then did a 5 mile circuit of the forest that often isn't easy as it's a very popular place for kids and dogwalkers. Today, probably due to the weather, it was really quiet. For the first 3 miles, I saw more deer than people, two of which (deer) crossed over the trail about 50 feet in front of me. Some of the circuit was muddy and slippery where they've been doing some logging, but most was just mucky with care being needed on the corners.
Once out of Salcey, I aimed homewards across more open field roads and the plan worked, to a degree, and the fierce winds were not straight in my face, and occasionally gave me a boost..

Back home on 44 miles, windswept (and interesting) but warm & dry. I did have to give the bike a really good de-mud though..

https://www.strava.com/activities/429513216


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Nov 2015)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Is the unusual creature the peacock or the horse with no head??


I did not even see the horse first time round


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Nov 2015)

Kevoffthetee said:


> I'm knackered. 66 miles today in howling wid and rain.
> 
> Also found out that sportfuls NoRain bibtights are only light showerproof, the Castelli Trasperante is awesome in the wind and rain, especially with gore windproof arm warmers underneath, Castelli duluvio gloves are freezing when you put them on after the coffee stop but soon warm up and finally mudguards should be a legal requirements when riding in groups



My No-Rain bib-shorts are pretty good even on a really wet club ride once.

Anyway decided to commute in today and it was hard work.

Full headwind virtually all the way in but hey it's good training right?

Not the swiftest ever ride in and I have bust the zip on my few month old Berghaus bag cramming it with provisions at Tesco.

https://www.strava.com/activities/429942809


----------



## Jon George (10 Nov 2015)

What have they done with November? Three miles in and I realised I was hideously over-dressed and the wicking properties of my gear had given up the attempt to keep me dry.
The s-bends at Bucklesham provided their usual entertainment: once again, an on-coming vehicle decided to cut a blind corner that caused me to reach for the brakes. With the huge pile of leaves currently smeared to the road at this point, this manoeuvre is more instinctive than planned. Anyway, another 25 miles under the belt and a great way to start the day.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (10 Nov 2015)

Days like today are golden and an opportunity which shouldn't be passed up. Went out for a short pootle, through Tatton Park where the deer were very docile






Through Knutsford and just meandered through the lanes, admiring the fantastic cloud formations. Bagged a wood carving of a green man (@Katherine)






Came across a rather gruesome sight, which seemed to be working as there were no live crows in sight






A lovely way to spend an afternoon. Very warm for the time of year, I was dressed like this in June!


----------



## Saluki (10 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/430142370

H2H day again today. But this time in daylight as Hubster had to go early because he was having iron treatment to do something about his mild anemia. I asked he was going to go all red and gold and then be able to fly? I'd settle for just looking a bit like Robert Downey Jnr to be honest. Apparently, nothing like that happens.
Quite an eventful start to the trip, I went along Sea Road for a change and up the road to Lidl and then turned right to the hill I normally go up. As I was about to come off the roundabout, there was an old bloke in a car, driving towards me - this is on the roundabout. I stopped to avoid being hit and blocked his way. He honked his horn at me and I said something along the lines of "where the hell are you going, this is a ROUNDABOUT". He kept right on honking. I just sat there and blocked his way. Lots of people about. Some others joined me and they stood with me and wouldn't let numpty brains past. After a couple of mins there were a dozen folks there, so I said that I needed to get to Ipswich hospital and left them to it. He was gone by the time we drove past, some 4 hours later so I hope he reversed and went the correct way around. Dozy bugger! Had I thought about it, I should have leapt up on to his bonnet and got a new bike out of him, but I'm rather fond of Eric the CX.
I followed my normal route out of Felixstowe.and then headed up Innocence lane and managed to completely miss the Bucklesham turning as I was watching some birds in the sky, as well as looking where I was going.
I ended up at Martlesham. I could have headed for the roundabout over the A12 and gone in up Foxhall Road, but my cleat was stuck in my pedal. I've lost a screw, as I later discovered, so I knew I couldn't get off my bike and hoof it across. I found a cyclepath alongside the A12 and then followed the cyclepaths to Ipswich. As you can see, I had a bit of a navigational adventure where I stopped trusting my sense of direction and let my possessed Garmin, Christine, take the strain. I found my way back to Foxhall Road/Lane or whatever it's called and rode straight in to the hospital area. An hour late but I figured Hubster wasn't overly worried or he would have rung me up. My Bluetooth Aftershokz thing is linked to my phone so I'd have heard it ring.

16.17miles at 13mph on the CX. Great fun. Will explore that route some more as I really enjoyed it. I am really enjoying finding my way about, navigational adventures included.


----------



## Katherine (10 Nov 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Days like today are golden and an opportunity which shouldn't be passed up. Went out for a short pootle, through Tatton Park where the deer were very docile
> 
> View attachment 109573
> 
> ...



That Green Man is fantastic. Can you say which lane you saw it?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (10 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> That Green Man is fantastic. Can you say which lane you saw it?


It's in Mobberley on Church Lane. If you go from Knutsford to Mobberley turn left onto Church Lane it's about 50 yards up on your left, the house is called Gorsey something. It's quite easy to miss as the face blends into the tree very well. If you carry on on that road, there's an owl on the right before a bend after half a mile and another owl on the left outside a house another mile after that, just before the rail bridge. And then there's mine at home in my back garden!!! His name is Tostig, he's guarding my patio doors.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2015)

Me and the Big Dummy took some stuff to the Oxfam charity shop then continued out of town to the council tip. The lads there were laughing, possibly at me rather than with me, when I turned up on it, but I don't give fig. Called in at the supermarket on the way back and did some shopping.

It is a ridiculous barge of a bike.

And I can't help grinning every time I ride it.


----------



## Katherine (10 Nov 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> It's in Mobberley on Church Lane. If you go from Knutsford to Mobberley turn left onto Church Lane it's about 50 yards up on your left, the house is called Gorsey something. It's quite easy to miss as the face blends into the tree very well. If you carry on on that road, there's an owl on the right before a bend after half a mile and another owl on the left outside a house another mile after that, just before the rail bridge. And then there's mine at home in my back garden!!! His name is Tostig, he's guarding my patio doors.
> 
> View attachment 109578


Thanks, I'll make a note of that.


----------



## Katherine (10 Nov 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> It's in Mobberley on Church Lane. If you go from Knutsford to Mobberley turn left onto Church Lane it's about 50 yards up on your left, the house is called Gorsey something. It's quite easy to miss as the face blends into the tree very well. If you carry on on that road, there's an owl on the right before a bend after half a mile and another owl on the left outside a house another mile after that, just before the rail bridge. And then there's mine at home in my back garden!!! His name is Tostig, he's guarding my patio doors.
> 
> View attachment 109578




https://www.strava.com/activities/429017102

Would you believe that I think I must have passed it and missed it on Sunday, on a social ride!!


----------



## gaz71 (10 Nov 2015)

I thought id take a few detours home tonight and got a frigging puncture 3 miles from home.had an hours walk back!


----------



## Stonechat (10 Nov 2015)

A teensy ride today visited Mum but only time for a short extra loop
7.1 miles @ 18.6 mph, just 315 feet climbed
A bit windy but managed to get down in what passes for me as near to an aero position as I can get,
http://www.strava.com/activities/430135182


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Nov 2015)

Short spin around Cambridge this morning for the first shake-down of the new/old single speeder;just set-up with a free-wheel at the mo while it gets dialled in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/430561836

Nothing too untoward,just had to raise the saddle a bit but there is the odd creak occuring which may be the old pedals and I've also remembered how annoying Crud roadracers can be.

Still,pleased with the first run and I think the gearing is about right but I'll need some longer runs to make sure;only other tweak may be a bit longer stem.

Oh and steel is real smoooth.


----------



## Jon George (11 Nov 2015)

In search of a decent morning 20-25 mile virtual commute, I decided to experiment with Playford Road (a route out of Ipswich that takes you to Woodbridge). What I had not counted on was the huge number of real commuters using this as a rat-run. There are few places to pass (if you ride Primary, as I do, on the blind bends) and several groups of cars and vans hustled close-by when they thought they had the opportunity. None of the drivers seemed too irked, though. On the other hand, I encountered some guy from BT (Open Reach?) in his van at Bucklesham who thought driving towards me as I overtook a line of parked cars outside the school, riding in Primary, would scare/motivate me into pulling aside to save him two or three seconds.
I didn't. He had to brake.
May have to re-think this particular route to reduce possible conflict.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Nov 2015)

Longest ride since June for me today, a princely 16 miles. Part shopping spree, and then a bit of a dash to make sure I was at a local War Memorial for 11 o'clock. Just gone beyond my target for the year, admittedly the lowest target I set myself, but all things considered quite pleased with that. Today was the 98th day I've cycled without a day off, away on a course the next 2 days so bike already in the car, I will ride the next 2 days even if it's only a mile each time!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Nov 2015)

Just completed my first aimless night ride. I have ridden in the dark before but have only done it to get somewhere. Tonight was just a ride!

It was also my first ride in ages and ages. Probably months! I have fitted mudguards and lights and with the promise of good weather set off a ride I had been doing at a 17mph average. 

The good points:
I got out there. The weight has been piling on and fitness has gone. This was the first step.
My new Volt 1200 light was very good. I only needed full beam on the very dark descents.
I saw a badger quite close up. I don't know which of us was more surprised.

The bad points:
Man, was I slow.
The roads are even worse at night.
My rear mudguard did it best to remove itself from the bike. I now have to try and bodge a new fitting.

The 25 miles felt a lot different in the dark!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2015)

7.2 miles this day. The usual circuit, I saw a red-tailed hawk, like myself trying to get things done before the storms, and the two-day blow. Winds supposed to get up to 50 mph today and tomorrow, but I got a move on early, and still caught some borderline good cycling weather.
56F
Winds S 21
72% relative humidity
29.84 barometer
a few clouds.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2015)

Yesterdays ride due to w*rk getting in the way....
After finishing my shift at 01:00, I was up at about 07:30 to ride over to a mate's house where five of us were planning a few miles around Pitsford and Harleston Firs. They were all off shift, so could play all day if they wanted, but poor old me had to be home by lunchtime 

Never mind, we made good use of the time I had, and rode along Merry Tom Lane to Pitsford Res and did half a circuit before we went our separate ways, with them continuing the ride around the rest of the Res and onto the Firs. I, however, was tootling off home...






Quick pic of the Marin on the way back..

I finished the ride on 27 miles before getting back and hosing the bike down, showering and grabbing some lunch before having to head off to w*rk. Again.... Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/430668801


----------



## Jon George (12 Nov 2015)

Modified the route and the timing for today's virtual commute and headed from Ipswich to Bucklesham, Kirton, the Trimleys and Old Felixstowe. Just outside Ipswich, at some crossroads at Foxhall, I encountered a cyclist who had just taken a tumble on a corner (a combination of slimy leaves and an impatient BMW driver). After checking he and his bike were okay, and a general chit-chat about the perils of cycling at this time of year, he enquired as to where I was going. Finding the route was similar to what he had planned, he asked if he might tag along. 
27 miles later, and after discussions that even included politics , it appears I now have a new cycling buddy.


----------



## Old jon (12 Nov 2015)

Just returned from a few days in Lincoln, so no cycling done for a while. Until this morning. My habitual 'lets see how far past Otley can I go.' The answer today was ' About a quarter mile past Weston.' where this sight blessed my eyes:-






Okay, I added the bike. But the autumn leaves were quite wonderful.

So was my runaway cheese sandwich, which I ate after using the camera.
The return journey was a copy of the outbound, they totalled 31.5 miles. I have mentioned Cardigan Road in Leeds a few times, part of the ride down it is below.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Nov 2015)

Some flexibility meant I could choose when to go out for a ride today so with rain forecast for this afternoon I choose to go out this morning whilst it was still dry. One mile in & it starts to rain, now I don't mind cycling in it if I'm ready for it but I'd left my cap at home so it was off with the glasses & I carried on towards the south of the New Forest, which is the flatter side, past Beaulieu & down to the more agricultural lanes around Sowley Lake on pretty decent tarmac despite the farmers best efforts to leave mud everywhere.

The rain stopped as I headed back through East End & East Boldre to the forest & home via Lyndhurst & Ashurst for a damp but enjoyable 33 mile round trip which also meant I had completed my cyclinglog target of 5,500 miles with six weeks to spare! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/431357106


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2015)

Those horses need a cart or something to pull around.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Nov 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Just completed my first aimless night ride. I have ridden in the dark before but have only done it to get somewhere. Tonight was just a ride!
> 
> It was also my first ride in ages and ages. Probably months! I have fitted mudguards and lights and with the promise of good weather set off a ride I had been doing at a 17mph average.
> 
> ...


A step in the right direction! Keep it up


----------



## Saluki (12 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/431500562/segments/10378799249
Sausage shop and back. We have pork and sweet chilli sausages and some bacon and something else sausages. I can't remember what Hubster said they were. I'm sure he will like them anyway.
7.2 miles in half an hour or so. Going to meet Hubster from hospital in a bit. He's not off dialysis until half 10 so I'll take a toddle up there via Martlesham, I think. Depends. I might get carried away with my guitar and only go the direct route. It depends.


----------



## Saluki (12 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/431625497/segments/10381663584

Me again. Sorry, hogging the thread here. It was such a nice evening - 13 degrees, cloudy and a bit blowy but nothing to get excited about - so I thought I would meet Hubster from Dialysis as my fingers were getting a bit sore. I was going to go the direct route. I told him the direct route but I did, in the end, go the Martlesham route and only got a wee bit lost. I made the decision at the Sausage Shop, as I passed it in 4 minutes less than I got there in this morning. I knew it was going to be a great ride. So, where was I, ah - wee bit lost. Actually, it wasn't lost at all, it was just my GPS messing about. If I'd have kept going I'd have come out on Bixley Road, but I didn't know that. 

I had a fabulous ride. Clear roads, low cloud but light-ish so good visibilty with my lights. I saw foxes, I think an owl it was gone nearly before I registered it. My legs were feeling really strong and I just had a brilliant time. I averaged 14.3 Smiles an hour tonight - which riding in the dark, on fairly unfamiliar roads and on cyclepaths where pedestrians can leap out at any time, is not too shoddy.
Bob on 16 miles in 1:07:18. I really like this route, it's fun.


----------



## Saluki (12 Nov 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Some flexibility meant I could choose when to go out for a ride today so with rain forecast for this afternoon I choose to go out this morning whilst it was still dry. One mile in & it starts to rain, now I don't mind cycling in it if I'm ready for it but I'd left my cap at home so it was off with the glasses & I carried on towards the south of the New Forest, which is the flatter side, past Beaulieu & down to the more agricultural lanes around Sowley Lake on pretty decent tarmac despite the farmers best efforts to leave mud everywhere.
> 
> The rain stopped as I headed back through East End & East Boldre to the forest & home via Lyndhurst & Ashurst for a damp but enjoyable 33 mile round trip which also meant I had completed my cyclinglog target of 5,500 miles with six weeks to spare!
> 
> ...


4th horse back is having a lovely roll on the verge


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2015)

Saluki said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/431625497/segments/10381663584
> 
> Me again. Sorry, hogging the thread here. It was such a nice evening - 13 degrees, cloudy and a bit blowy but nothing to get excited about - so I thought I would meet Hubster from Dialysis as my fingers were getting a bit sore. I was going to go the direct route. I told him the direct route but I did, in the end, go the Martlesham route and only got a wee bit lost. I made the decision at the Sausage Shop, as I passed it in 4 minutes less than I got there in this morning. I knew it was going to be a great ride. So, where was I, ah - wee bit lost. Actually, it wasn't lost at all, it was just my GPS messing about. If I'd have kept going I'd have come out on Bixley Road, but I didn't know that.
> 
> ...


Forget Strava achievements.... All rides should now be judged on Sausage Shop timing!!


----------



## Saluki (13 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Forget Strava achievements.... All rides should now be judged on Sausage Shop timing!!


That would mean that all cyclists would need to move to Coastal Suffolk. Less sausages to go round


----------



## Mireystock (13 Nov 2015)

Dry and cool, then wet and cold. A prècis of this mornings ride.


----------



## Jon George (13 Nov 2015)

Out for a 20 miler in the morning sun with new cycling buddy acquired from yesterday. We did my standard virtual commute - Ipswich, Bucklesham, Kirton, Falkenham, Bucklesham, Levington, Ipswich - discussing life, the universe and everything. It turns out my fellow rider has more difficulty hearing cars approaching as he is an ex-soldier and too many years of firing a weapon close to his right ear has left him a little deaf.
Was jovially accosted by a female jogger who turned out to be a work colleague out training for her first marathon. I was told I needed to get a helmet ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Nov 2015)

@Katherine & @Tail End Charlie you know that here is also another few owls out this way as well. One that instantly springs to mind is here (https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.2...9I73vPy_Q8oB9q80-A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1) Hopefully the link has you looking in the correct direction. It's on Littledales lane in Northwich, just before the bridge heading downhill/north (on the left hand side).


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Nov 2015)

I've just ridden 120 miles, in shocking weather, and had 1 minor technical (chain dropped off). I've got up here to London, in plenty of time for check in, I had another minor technical ( pedal axel jammed), which resulted in a bit of bad language and brute force, that did it. There was a guy stood next to me ( by Leicester Square tube station) he let me finish my bike related tirade, then he said "Jesus loves you" and walked off. I shouted after him "good, I don't suppose he can fix my bike can he". Then the terrible realisation dawned on me, that I didn't set my Strava going when I left this morning at 5:00 am. Anyway I'm here now, and I'm going to be meeting some CC'ers in the pub later.

Here are some pics.












Looks like Rudolph has been on the 'roids.












This is the route (from a previous effort)

https://www.strava.com/activities/358717097

I even added a couple of loops of Richmond park to make sure I hit the ton.

Big hairy spaceman balls to that.

 And .


----------



## Stonechat (13 Nov 2015)

I 'had' to go out to collect new Castelli jersey from local Cycle Surgery
See this thread

Seems to be very variable weather
Windy and showery and occasionally showers are harder
Looked a bit dodgy so after a loop came home
Looks fine now and could have stayed out longer

So much shorter than a normal Friday ride for me
15 miles @ 16.6 mph (Garmin did not pause at shop, but Garmin is still giving true speed even if Strava isn't)
525 feet climbed

This is a lightweight long sleeve jersey
The two I have been wearing recently
One Has too short arms
The other is a touch baggy

This is a snug fit and will be much used

https://www.strava.com/activities/431941978


----------



## Old jon (13 Nov 2015)

Yuck weather this morning. The deluge eased a little at about ten. Fooled me good and proper, it did. Half a mile from my front door it deluged ( can I use it as a verb? ) even harder, by the time I reached Cinder Bridge I was proper put off. So, sorry folks, seven and a half measley miles, mostly submerged and wishing I had brought my snorkel. Not much chance of a ride tomorrow, roll on Sunday.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Nov 2015)

Been away from home the last 2 days with work, but took the CX in the car. Arrived nice and early yesterday morning which allowed a quick 7 miles around Lane End~Stokenchurch area. A 5:30 wake up today for a nice, if hilly pedal through Fingest and out towards Stokenchurch once more for 9 miles. Very nice area to ride around.
That makes 100 consecutive days of cycling, which I may have created a thread about


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2015)

a nice early am 27 miles this morning on the Lee Cooper single speed furthest ride to date on said machine 

a nice route that i have done a few times with just enough slopes in for the 52 x 18 gearing that i am running

enjoy your rides today


----------



## Dark46 (14 Nov 2015)

Not been out in a while as have been slightly down. But dragged myself on to the bike on Thursday and yesterday around a 5 miles on TT loop I designed last year. A good way to clear the cobwebs, as it has a couple of small slopes nothing too taxing. Plus tried out new front and rear lights. Although abit slow progress was made on the 2 days and really enjoyed it. 

It would have helped if I had actually turned on my Garmin at the start on Thursday.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Nov 2015)

Not quite fancying 4 hours in the rain I got up early this morning in an attempt to at least start Novembers metric ton in the dry. But alas despite finishing my porridge & coffee all before 7:30am I failed as my rather wet moggy come rushing in from the garden & opening the blinds revealed rain & the met office were wrong again!

With that plan canceled & after a couple of hours of catching up with the awful events in Paris & a bit of head scratching I thought sod it I'll go out for an hour, so 18 miles around the local roads later, my clothes are wet, I'm wet & the bikes wet but on the plus side my newly acquired DHB cap proved a godsend as at least my glasses stayed dry & I could actually see where I was going! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/432364372

Not a day for photographs but the rain did ease for a minute so here's one of a puddle!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Nov 2015)

Up at 0900 this morning checked the forecast and this might be as good as it gets .So out with the bike headed off on my favourite loop out to St Bernard's Abbey a route with a bit of everything climbing nice descents long flat bits . Only trouble it always seems a headwind coming back and so it was today .Extended the route today headed up Beacon hill the easy way and was rewarded with the fast descent into Woodhouse Eaves then Quorn , Mountsorrel and Rothley were it started raining so on with the new rain jacket for the last couple of miles . Jacket seems to be OK not to boil in the bag . 32.2 miles done in 2 hrs 10 mins. Hopefully will get out tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## Diggs (14 Nov 2015)

OK car was in for an MOT yesterday and I needed to take some holiday.
Dug out the hard tail Thursday night and noticed rear was flat, changed tyre and went to bed. Woke up to find tyre was flat again! Cue change of plan grabbed the Tricross and quickly (for me) fitted the knobbly tyres.
Dropped car off and headed for the new country park at the back of Daddy Diggs' house. One fairly heavy shower, so sheltered for 5 min under the railway bridge but apart from that, it was a nice couple of hours blasting round the paths and bridleways.


----------



## Stevec047 (14 Nov 2015)

Well that was a shocker first time out in the rain and we'll to say I feel like a drowned rat would be an understatement. 

Bearing in mind I am still very green to all this cycling fun I was a little aprehensive once the rain kicked in. Common sense prevailed and I just kept a little more central in the road away from the white lines, drain covers and leaves. No major issues and my waterproof jacket, snood and fleece lined waterproof beanie did the trick same can't be said about the leggings. As soon as I stepped off the bike all the water that had collected in said waterproof jacket decided to land right on my lap.

Just a steady 11miles today with a pit stop in a bus shelter for 20mins.

Bike all washed down chain degrease and re lube for hopefully a dry run next weekend.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2015)

Up early to avoid the forecast "weather event" due late morning...plus I knew that I was going to be limited due to a couple of hours or so due to other commitments.

Out to Thorner, through the village and up Milner Lane. Was about 2 or 3 miles in when the rain made an unexpectedly early appearance and stayed with me for a while.
Back road to Collingham (through all the mud on the road, again - this is about to go on my list of roads to avoid), then Linton, Wetherby, Thorp Arch and Boston Spa. Direct(ish) route to Clifford, down to Bramham and up the Col de Town Hill and out on NCN R66 to Aberford, in a stinker of a headwind.
Coming out of Aberford towards Barwick, I changed up onto the big cog for the downhill before the 'S' bend at the start of the Cattle Hill climb and the chain came off. 
"Golly Gumdrops" I said (or something similar) as I coasted along to a stop. Fortunately there was no traffic about and I was able to lean the bike up against a large log and the chain went back on without any fuss and a quick flick through the gears showed everything was changing as it should be. 
It was almost devoid of any lubrication though, so I've taken that as my cue to stop using dry lube (which is needing to be applied after every ride now) and switch to wet for the winter.
Setting off again up the hill, I realised that I'd made the schoolboy error of still being on one of the small cogs at the back and very nearly fell off....oops! 
Fortunately there was no-one about to see this, so I sorted myself out and quickly moved on. No-one will ever know... 
Down the hill (treated to a super wide pass by the driver of a 174A bus) and over Cock Beck, then the drag up into Barwick and on towards Scholes, where I passed a group ride from Valley Striders heading the opposite way. Back into the headwind again here for the descent to the Coronation Tree, then down Leeds Road (I hate having to pedal to maintain momentum downhill) and up to home.

*26.49 miles in 1hr 54m at an average of 13.9mph with 1022ft climbed.* A bit slower than usual, but due to the weather and road conditions (choose from damp / wet / standing water, lots of fallen leaves and, in places, mud) I was taking it very steady in places where I'd normally be tonking on, so it will do for today.

Today was the first ride out for my new Altura Nightvision Waterproof Gloves (waterproof and warm, I'm pleased to say) and my new Aldi helmet liner, which also did it's job, keeping my head warm and dry.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Nov 2015)

Four wine cases filled with surplus stuff and two large carriers of books and CD's taken to Oxfam in the rain then on to the supermarket for the shopping.

Nobber driver tried her best to kill me on the roundabout outside Waitrose but I had already sussed her plan and was braking hard, brilliant things discs, before she pulled out on me.

Then, as I was locking bike up, nobber #2, a pedestrian, who had seen my braking skillz, came over and took me to task "If you are going to ride like that" nope no idea either "you should at least wear a helmet"


----------



## Saluki (14 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/432793467/segments/10408576664
The original home to hospital route tonight. I was in 2 minds about going. The rain had finally stopped so that was good, the wind had got up somewhat, not so good. I had wanted to go out during the day but the rain was coming in sideways - Welsh rain, in Suffolk - and I didn't fancy getting soaked to the skin today. Anyway, my new boots arrived and I wanted to take them out to see what they were like.

The boots are a small size 43. I believe that's a 9 in English. My Clarkes shoes are 71/2s, my cowboy boots are 71/2s, my horse riding boots are 71/2s but all my cycling stuff are a size 43. Go figure (climbing friction shoes are a size 6 but that's another story). They fit beautifully and that's all that matters. I had fun and games clipping in as the cleats are not exactly in the same place as they are on my Shimanos and that threw me a bit.

The wind was very blowy. The BBC reckons 40mph but I don't think that it was anything like that. I decided to take Eric the CX anyway, as he's slightly less skittish in the wind. The wind coming from the side was interesting but I took a steady pace and leaned in a bit, not too fast so I had time to react if I got badly blown but not too slow that I was going to fall off. The rain held off for the first half of the ride too, which was nice of it. I decided to go down Straight Road to Foxhall and in on the Bucklesham Road and not my originally planned straight along the Felixstowe Road, simply because the side wind was a bit tiring and I thought that half a mile of the wind at my back might be nice. It was.
The wind at my back was rather good as, once I'd turned right at that 'bogey-man' roundabout, I got a PB on the Bixley Road segment, on a CX bike with knobbly tyres so I was mightily impressed with myself. But as we all now know, Strava means nothing now we have the 'Sausage Shop Timing', which was 2 minutes faster than last time I rode past on the CX, but 2 minutes slower than when I rode past on the roadie. Home to S.S was 14 minutes.

11.34miles averaging 14mph. Thank you windy weather


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2015)

7.2 Miles today, a tad windy, trying to get out before the 3-4 days of rain forecast for the week shows up. Week after next will be Thanksgiving, and I'll work that into about 5 days off. Hopefully the weather will cooperate. It will probably be chillier after the weather goes through, so for my longer ride that week I may have to carry tea apparatus for a mid-way stop. Today was rather warm and sunny for November. The Technium says hello.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/23033171981/in/datetaken/
64F
Winds SW16
33%relative humidity
30.23 barometer, and steady
clear


----------



## DCLane (15 Nov 2015)

This morning I went to pick up a bike I'd reserved I'm Hong Kong from Cyclesense, Tai Wai. They had a Merida 901 road bike ready - £12 for 9am-11pm - and I spent the day going round the New Territories, covering just under 80 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/432965530

Lots of riders were out, with stalls along the cycle routes. The UK could learn something here; bespoke cycle routes which meant loads of people on bikes. There were far more than I anticipated, although much of the riding was very poor. Also, almost all the riders had their saddles way too low 

I've had great fun, despite some showers, and seen a part of Hong Kong I hadn't considered going to before.


----------



## hedder2212 (15 Nov 2015)

Just a quick pootle to tesco to get some chicken fillets today...
Came out with my mate to find some little twonker trying to nick me pannier bags and dealt with it 
Popped into poundworld on the way back and got some cable ties to stop that happening again 
Then i decided that id race some bloke on a cannondale in lycra while i was on my ancient P.O.S winter bike wearing jeans and steel toe capped boots  i won  legs and chest now hurt


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Nov 2015)

Suprisingly good ride today,warm and sheltered from the strong winds..
Wakerley has a mtb Demo day Rutland Cycles..totally rammed..bikes everywhere..


----------



## Alex H (15 Nov 2015)

Started off misty here today, so I left it a couple of hours before setting off in the sunshine. 

The roundabout in Roechechouart is decorated for Toussaint with the traditional funeral flower - Chrysanthemums.


















On the way to Chassenon, I found out that the Charente had not paid their sunshine bill for today. This is the valley of the Vienne  (normal view here is about 5km)






Unfortunately, I had no lights on the bike and was wearing sunglasses. 

Fortunately, the visibility was about 200m when I looked over the glasses and I had a bright yellow jacket on. 

The weather had improved a bit by the time I got to Chabanais - where the Christmas circus is coming to town.






I've been meaning to take a picture of this shop for a long time - but it never seems to be open. It's an English grocer , but unfortunately does not seem to be too successful, probably due to the Super-U up the road stocking UK products as well.






Back along the north side of the Vienne to Etagnac, crossing the river at my 'new' bridge. The International Paper plant at Saillat in the distance.






Passed this 'garden' on the way back home.

If you're going to have one (or two) have a big one (or two)






At a guess, they are about a metre across. Goodness knows how much they weigh, but that's an awful lot of soup

44km in 2 hours


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2015)

Earlswood the destination, 50 miles the journey. Woke up this morning to a dull grey day, looked out the kitchen window and looked at the trees getting blown horizontal by the hoolie that was blowing, I abandoned plans to ride out to the forestry centre and instead opted for a ride to earlswood by a fairly direct route, I hadn't been out on a Sunday for several weeks otherwise I would have called the ride off. Slow hard slog out to the Cafe, my average was down to twelve mph, but it stayed dry for the whole ride and the roads weren't bad, a bit of leave mulch and mud about in places but I've ridden worse, and it just needed a bit of care at times, the ride back was better, I spent a lot of it flying with a tail wind, I was on my fixed and as the ride progressed and my legs tired my max cadence dropped off a little and I wasn't able to take as much of an advantage of the tail wind, I still spun up to 28 mph on the Beak Avenue descent passed the Craftsman pub though. This wasn't the best ride I've done but I got out and got a ride in which was important, and dispite the less than ideal conditions I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Donger (15 Nov 2015)

This one could easily have turned out like National Lampoon's Vacation. I had suggested a 43 mile club route from Gloucester to Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle in Herefordshire and back ... long before it became clear that 40mph winds were forecasted. I woke up abruptly in the night with the sudden realisation that I hadn't checked whether the visitor's centre café would be open on a Sunday. I had visions of the eight of us battling our way through ferocious headwinds for two hours, driven on only by the thought of a pint of cider and a much needed sit down, only to find that Wally World was closed. This would undoubtedly have made me persona not grata in these parts.

Fortunately they do open on a Sunday, and the winds were only in the high teens of mph and for the most part from the side. Turned out to be one of my favourite rides of the 27 club rides I've been on this year. Lovely quiet lanes between Taynton-Newent-Kempley-Much Marcle-Dymock, and although there were a few feisty little hills, none of them were big enough for me to remember them for long. The smell of cider wafting in the air after we passed the great little 1930s garage in Much Marcle and approached the cider mill is a memory that _will_ stay with me though. Nice to see @Dark46 back on a bike and back in the fold too.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Nov 2015)

In my inimitable style always chop a bit from your ride
I did not pause the Garmin at the coffee break and put it in my pocket, but did pause it when we started

Windy weather and the promised headwind on the return leg was not as good as it should have been

However ... 
Nice ride to Milford via Seale
Back via Godalming, Shackleford and Wanborough

With the wind and much more climbing than normal for this club, it was a tough ride.
However did keep up and had a good workout

Before leaving, last minute panic
CLothes from last two ride were in the washing machine (am I the only one daft enough to do this?)
Only had thickest tights so instead wore shorts (I was the only one!) but was not cold
New Castelli top pressed into action and this was great

Including the missed off section and making allowances for my daftness using Garmin

62 miles (metric century), at about 15.6 mph, 2290 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/433201867


----------



## 13 rider (15 Nov 2015)

Got up this morning and its blowing a gale . So a morning of fixing toilets seats and freezers doors and defrosted the freezer and looking wistfully out the window a 1300 the wind had dropped to just about acceptable levels . So out with the bike .headed for the hedgerows and hills around Ulverscoft and Woodhouse for some shelter from the wind .So through Newtown Linford up Ulverscoft lane and up the climb of Priory lane down past the golf course and left at the crossroads up the climb before Swithland wood left at the triangle and left towards Woodhouse eaves . Headed for a bit of strava segment racing a mate I follow is Kom on a obscure segment in Woodhouse I'd not riden so today was attack the Kom time . Wind was slightly wrong but full attack mode and I'm 2nd fastest ever  still 19 secs short of Kom I might have to try again in perfect conditions .So back out of Woodhouse through Swithland into Rothley turn for home in Cropston and hit the headwind wow its windy. So quick dog leg left into Thurcaston then right at the crossroads and up the climb out of the village and downhill into Anstey was doing 16mph downhill the wind was that bad normally I'd be doing 25 plus .18 miles done at 14.5 mph not bad in the conditions still nice and warm but the wind was awful


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/433164798

55 odd miles with my adopted club today.

Then Santa turned up, a bit early admittedly, but the look on the young kiddies faces, was a picture.






.


----------



## Old jon (15 Nov 2015)

Not raining this morning, so I unzipped the windproof fleece liner from the new waterproof and off I pedalled. The fleece worked well indeed, but the rain came, on went the waterproof about halfway down Marshall Street. And off I pedalled again. Along Crown Point Road, I began feeling like one of those boil in a bag meals, so off with both top layers, fleece in saddlebag ( only just enough room ) and waterproof on back. Right choice, all the rest of the 28.8 miles needed no changes, it gently rained pretty consistently and the wind was a bit of a nuisance . . .
A 58 out to Collingham, Wattle Syke and West Woods Road to the top of Bramham, Thorner, Skeltons Lane, Red Hall Lane, descend Boot Hill and past the old park gates, Roundhay Road and home. Rather glad I did it.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2015)

Tad windy and grandparent duties first thing today. 
Managed to walk all the way around Pitsford reservoir just before lunch time.
Then some repairs and garden duties before getting the tandem out as my partner's new year resolution was to get out on it, so we did


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Nov 2015)

Short spin yesterday and I found these, never seen them before. 






They were on the road between Ashley and Mobberley. By my reckoning that makes three owls, two hares and a green man on that stretch. I'm sure there's a Christmas carol in there somewhere.


----------



## gavgav (15 Nov 2015)

Well that was a bonus (I think?!) as I got out for a ride and out of sheer stubbornness I got my 50k ride for the month in, which i was beginning to think I may not do. Only 1 more month to do and I will have completed the challenge .

Fitted a new saddle this morning (Selle San Marco) which I had got from a well known retailer, due to it being £29.99 instead of £64.99. I have had a few trials of different saddles and none have been great, but the Specialized that I have been using recently has been bearable, just! This was my final attempt at a new one, and it gets good reviews regarding comfort........more on that later.

The weather wasn't as bad as forecast, well the rain wasn't at least, but it was very windy as I set out on a route that would be mainly flat and had a number of points where I could shorten the ride to whatever I wanted. Really mild out again at 15c as well.

Took the cycle paths up to Heathgates and then along Whitchurch Rd, through the estate, down the old Canal Path and out to Uffington and Upton Magna. From there I climbed up East Haughmond and then dropped down to Haughton and then climbed up Ebury Hill. The wind (MET office states 28mph sustained speed with 41mph gusts!!) had been behind me so far and I had literally flown along, for me, averaging almost 14mph. As I dropped down the other side of Ebury Hill it was coming from my left and boy did I have to fight it, especially as I went past gateways and it was a bit scary to be honest .

I turned towards Bings Heath and Poynton, before arriving at Roden. Short stretch on the main road before a flooded section to Rodington, which washed some of the mud off from the lanes. At Rodington I turned into the wind for a short section and realised just how strong it was!! I passed a chap walking and he remarked that "it's a bit bracing out here" and that was putting it mildly.

I had the choice of taking the short route home, here, but was determined to get my 50k in and so continued on to Longdon on Tern, where it was good to see the Tayleur Arms trading again. The pub was burnt to the ground in a fire around 18 months ago, but has been rebuilt and I must give it a try soon. A quick section on the busier road before turning into the wind for the remaining 13 miles of the ride (seriously hard work), through Isombridge, Withington, Upton Magna again and re-tracing my steps, mostly, back home, with a couple of deviations such as following the whole of the muddy old canal path, instead of going through the estate.

Thoughts on the saddle..............absolutely HATED it!! I think if i'd sat on the metal seat post instead it wouldn't have been much more painful. It felt hard when I sat on it, but for 10 miles was ok, after then it got more and more painful, until I almost couldn't sit on it at all by the end . It will be coming straight off the bike and I will be sticking to the Specialized from now onwards and selling this one!

33.1 miles of being blown all over the place!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> Well that was a bonus (I think?!) as I got out for a ride and out of sheer stubbornness I got my 50k ride for the month in, which i was beginning to think I may not do. Only 1 more month to do and I will have completed the challenge .
> 
> Fitted a new saddle this morning (Selle San Marco) which I had got from a well known retailer, due to it being £29.99 instead of £64.99. I have had a few trials of different saddles and none have been great, but the Specialized that I have been using recently has been bearable, just! This was my final attempt at a new one, and it gets good reviews regarding comfort........more on that later.
> 
> ...


Good you got the ride in. Shame about the saddle though, I hoped you'd found a good un.


----------



## gavgav (15 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Good you got the ride in. Shame about the saddle though, I hoped you'd found a good un.


So did I, it was horrendous. Give me the Charge Spoon over this one any day


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> So did I, it was horrendous. Give me the Charge Spoon over this one any day


Oh, that bad?!


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Nov 2015)

Damn good seat the old Spoon


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2015)

meta lon said:


> Damn good seat the old Spoon


For some. Gav and I tried them about the same time and didn't like.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Nov 2015)

An early run out this morning round Egham, Staines and Laleham. Passed the Hounslow and District Wheelers meeting up on Staines bridge on my way home, believe @Stonechat was out with them today, decent turnout by the look of things.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> 7.2 Miles today, a tad windy, trying to get out before the 3-4 days of rain forecast for the week shows up. Week after next will be Thanksgiving, and I'll work that into about 5 days off. Hopefully the weather will cooperate. It will probably be chillier after the weather goes through, so for my longer ride that week I may have to carry tea apparatus for a mid-way stop. Today was rather warm and sunny for November. The Technium says hello.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/23033171981/in/datetaken/
> 64F
> Winds SW16
> ...


Which Raleigh is that in the pic? Looks good.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Nov 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> An early run out this morning round Egham, Staines and Laleham. Passed the Hounslow and District Wheelers meeting up on Staines bridge on my way home, believe @Stonechat was out with them today, decent turnout by the look of things.


Yes not a bad turnout for a windy day


----------



## Jon George (15 Nov 2015)

Well, you think you have it sussed and then you find you're still an amateur .... 

Mindful of the weather forecast, I chose a route today that meant a face-full of wind on the outward leg and bags of tailwind on the return. So I headed out of Ipswich for Shotley - Brantham - Bentley - Ipswich and didn't see another cyclist until Stutton, when a bunch of 10 rushed past me. (I've always said bicycles are better than buses.) What I had not factored in was how much energy I was using to battle the wind. I had been eating and drinking at my normal rate, but shortly after I'd turned for home, I felt the dreaded onset of the bonk - a sudden rush of lassitude and feeling of dread that my I'd pushed the limits of my heart. I immediately eased off, and cruised the rest of the way home, but I recovered enough to still cycle up Bishop's Hill in Ipswich.

I recouped a lot of carbohydrates with an afternoon in the pub ... 

This shot of The Orwell while I was still fit enough to congratulate myself for getting up so early.


----------



## Katherine (15 Nov 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Short spin yesterday and I found these, never seen them before.
> 
> View attachment 110069
> 
> ...



Have you seen the horses's head? I saw it and the hares on the same day I saw all those owls, so it must be around there somewhere.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (15 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> Have you seen the horses's head? I saw it and the hares on the same day I saw all those owls, so it must be around there somewhere.


Yes, it's on Faulkners Lane near the Frozen Mop pub. It's based on the horse head sculpture at Marble Arch, which in turn is based on one in a museum in Spain, I forget which one. I often buy my eggs from the honesty box beside the sculpture.


----------



## Katherine (15 Nov 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Yes, it's on Faulkners Lane near the Frozen Mop pub. It's based on the horse head sculpture at Marble Arch, which in turn is based on one in a museum in Spain, I forget which one. I often buy my eggs from the honesty box beside the sculpture.



Which reminds me, with all your local knowledge : What is the story behind the name of the Frozen Mop pub?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2015)

After a long shift yesterday, with an 02:00 finish, and bed by 03:00 _<yawn>_ I actually woke up at about 08:00 and thought about getting a few miles in. 
Initially, I was thinking of going out on the CX, but as I didn't really want to be blown around on the roads and was aiming for the river and canal banks, I didn't fancy being clipped in (and couldn't be bothered to change the pedals over) so I took the Marin full-sus out, hoping it would keep me on the ground!
I used my usual plan, and headed into the wind on the way out, kind of hoping for a tailwind home. As usual, it nearly almost worked out like that 

The route itself was not a great challenge, being one of my regular circuits around the town, but with winds gusting to 40 MPH, it made it interesting! I did see a few other souls out for a ride, but not many. Even the couple of old chaps wandering along the canal bank had given up drowning maggots and were heading home for a bacon sarnie and a pint in the pub!
Anyway, after hoping to keep the bike cleanish, as I'd polished it up a bit because I might be selling it soon, I hit a properly gungy bridleway up to Duston. Oh well, **it happens.... 
After getting through Duston Village and into Harleston Firs for a bounce around a few of the trails, I had a chat with a chap looking for a mobile phone that had been lost by a local horse rider. Nope, I didn't find it either....
I would have phoned it, if he'd have had the number, and possibly have heard a trilling from the undergrowth..






Lots of tree dandruff to hide the rabbit holes 

Onwards from The Firs, I headed over the golf course and past Chapel Brampton to Pitsford Res for an ice cream..






The flavours were a tad limited today, but I opted for a White Chocolate and Caramel, with a flake that was melting even as I licked it! Strange November weather to be sure....

From here, for most of the time, I had a tailwind (or, at least, not 'straight in my face wind') and enjoyed the respite for a while until the last mile or so home.

A really refreshing (bloody windy) but warm 30 mile ride before taking my granddaughter swimming for a couple of hours this afternoon..... I might sleep well tonight 

https://www.strava.com/activities/433126192


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2015)

Nothing exciting as I had a bike fit yesterday and was advised that it was so radically different I shouldn't stress my body. Anyway I rode out to meet a group ride, not knowing it'd been called off due to the wind lol. So I put the bike into the small ring and headed off for cake 




Bumped into a mate on the way back and went for a wee ride with him, then headed back to town. I had tried to be disciplined keeping it a wee ring/high cadence/ low hr ride until I breezed past two blokes and one of them decided to jump on my wheel . Lol, I shifted to the big ring and upped the pace strangely he was nowhere in sight 3miles later when I got to town 
https://www.strava.com/activities/433096742


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Which Raleigh is that in the pic? Looks good.


A Technium 460, from 1986. I had a 440 some years ago, but like the 460, with indexed down tube shifters and finer brakes, much better. 6061 T-8 Aluminum main tubes, with Cr MO stays, fork, and headtube. All of the lightness with none of the vibration and sharpness of ride of most aluminum bikes of the era.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2015)

13 miles this day, to Towanda along old Route 66. I took the Schwinn Impact as the trail is still in need of some finishing touches, and the county roads are gravel between Towanda and Normal on my way home. Very nice ride, and I made a big old beaker of tea in the trailside at Towanda, waiting to see if the Union Pacific would come by and put on a show for me. About 5 minutes after I left town, a double-stack container train came through. Schwinn Impact performed well, as did my trusty old Trangia, although If I'd known it would have been so windy I may have opted for the Primus.
Here's a photo of the trusty old Impact, by a Burma Shave Sign. Sorry, but the rhyme is in installments, further up the road
https://www.flickr.com/photos/136312243@N03/22428094603/in/datetaken/
_A beard that's rough
and overgrown
is better than
a chaperone
Burma-Shave_
(Spread out over 6 signs)
This new trail will soon stretch to Lexington and Chenoa, and already runs to Shirley, on it's way to Funks' Grove, maybe next year, and will finish crossing the county at McLean. The idea is to have all of Route 66 paralleled by bike trail across the state. It's a huge draw, especially to tourists from Germany.
67F
Winds S 17
35% relative humidity
30.21 barometer, steady in the glass
Sunny


----------



## Mireystock (16 Nov 2015)

Well there's a coincidence, GA, I'm just re-reading a Bill Bryson book, and last night read a chapter where he was feeling nostalgic for the Burma Shave signs that he used to see by the side of American roads in his childhood !!
Thanks for that !


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2015)

Mireystock said:


> Well there's a coincidence, GA, I'm just re-reading a Bill Bryson book, and last night read a chapter where he was feeling nostalgic for the Burma Shave signs that he used to see by the side of American roads in his childhood !!
> Thanks for that !


I've read some of his writing, and I think he captures things like that pretty well. So nice to see all that preserved. Dead Mans' Curve is now marked, as well as where Ferns' Cafe had stood.If on Route 66, you have to wait until Normal to get to a diner, Merry Anns', in Normal, or Shannons' Five Star in Bloomington. Both are old fashioned diners. (although Bloomington-Normal has the highest number of restaurants per capita in the U.S., supposedly.).


----------



## Old jon (16 Nov 2015)

A proper test for the windproof fleece today, the wind has been high, the outdoor temperature has stayed in single figures and I have been kept warm. A little too warm really, but it did not feel that way. When I got back home the sleeve cuffs were wet and so was the bottom of the jacket. My base layer had kept all that from my skin, lucky me.
A fairly standard ride for me these days, out through Hunslet to John o' Gaunts, the little video goes through Woodlesford, Garforth, Sherburn, Saxton, a right at Lotherton for Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and 36.2 miles was completed via Skeltons Lane, Red Hall Lane and my favourite whizz down Boot Hill.


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Nov 2015)

In a change to my usual weekday rides which head south or west into the New Forest & the tiresome southwesterly wind, which seems to have been blowing for months now, I thought I'd head north-east & make the most of a tailwind for a while & the shelter of the forest trees for the return leg.

After a fairly brisk exit of the forest I made my way up to Shootash before taking the A27, which although doesn't have the best road surface was quieter than I'd expected so navigating the potholes & broken bits was all reasonably safe. However, after passing through Sherfield English I took my eye off the ball at some temporary lights at Whiteparish & missed the turning which would have taken back across the busy A36 & i ended up on the A36, the main Salisbury-Southampton road with historically a poor accident record! Thankfully it has a meter or so of runoff beyond the white line of the road so although I wouldn't normally use this due to the cr@p that collects there it was a godsend for a couple of miles before I reached the sanctuary of the forest turning for the journey home & a not to unpleasant 33 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/433843039






I think any one of us could have written the sign next to this creation that I spotted today outside a house at Landford!!





It must be true what they say about cows laying down as rain is indeed forecast for this evening.


----------



## TeeShot (16 Nov 2015)

A pleasant ride around the lanes near Knutsford this afternoon and to add to the wood carving theme on this thread I got two for the price of one today....


----------



## Katherine (16 Nov 2015)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 110148
> A pleasant ride around the lanes near Knutsford this afternoon and to add to the wood carving theme on this thread I got two for the price of one today....
> View attachment 110146
> 
> View attachment 110147


They're brilliant!


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Nov 2015)

Home at a sensible(ish) hour for a change and even more amazingly it wasn't raining!

So, a quick spin out into the countryside beyond Manston while Mrs ND sorted tea. A route I've done dozens of times before, but every time is different, especially after dark. I took the hybrid as the road bike was still waiting for the chain lubing (see Saturdays post - I lubed the chain when I got back tonight) 

7.32 miles (or 11.8km if you prefer) in a touch under 31 mins at an average of 14.2mph - nearly as fast as the road bike, which is nice, especially as I got held up on two fast downhill stretches by idiot car drivers.

In yet another example of my incompetence when it comes to judging distances, I noticed when I'd got back in that this took me to 99.16 miles for the month...once more round the block would have seen me through the 100 mile barrier...but hey, at least I'm consistent at this. 

PS - don't tell anyone but I've got a sneaky mid-week day off to myself on Wednesday and the forecast in the morning is dry with sunny intervals...


----------



## Saluki (16 Nov 2015)

Quick utility ride today. Up to the town, a bit of banking and then off to the Blue Cross rehoming centre to give them some money for a collar and long hound lead they had kindly let us take, the other day with a promise to return to give them a donation. It's a nice short ride up there and back. Only out for half an hour, but a short ride is better than no ride. Right?
Hubster likes the new tyres on his bike. They are supposed to go on my CX bike but Hubster's need is greater than mine at the moment. They will go on my bike when I've sorted out new tyres for him.
6.5 or so miles, nice and steady. Got back before the shower started.


----------



## hedder2212 (16 Nov 2015)

ride to Cannock today to look at a workshop unit. a gentle 8 miles ride there. 
GF tagged along and slowed me down big time. Wasn't raining on the way there but was damp. 
After i looked at the unit i decided a quick nip over to Hednesford was in order as i haven't been there in quite some time. Nice bacon butty at my favorite cafe there and then a slow ride home. Two punctures on the way back, both on GFs bike. 
Half way home and it started to chuck it down. GF hid under the first canal bridge she could find. I waited five minutes with her and then got bored. 
So in true top gear fashion, i left her behind. 

I got home, changed into dry clothes, made a nice cup of tea and had some cake.

Safe to say i think shes a bit annoyed with me 

Tomorrow im challenging myself to ride to Lichfield and back.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (16 Nov 2015)

On the commute in to work this morning I decided to use the new cycle super highway up until one of the builders shouted at me that it wasn't open and to get off it (even though I wasn't the only one on it), then I got back on the road and got shouted at by the passenger in a white van about being on the road when there's whole "f'ing" lane for "you w*nker bike riders".
It was one of those mornings.....


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Nov 2015)

Forecast for today is poor, so went out yesterday whilst I could. Nowhere in particular, just a flat route as I was on fixed. Bagged a carving, outside The Red Lion in Goostrey. Called in at Jodrell Bank for coffee and a scone, the dish was turned upwards to catch the rain today. 




.

@Katherine I don't know the origin of "The Frozen Mop" I suspect it's long been lost in the history of time, and before you ask I don't know the origin of The Red Lion either, I've never seen one in these parts and can't find anyone who has either!! Although there must have been a lot around at one time as I believe it is the most common pub name in the land.


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Nov 2015)

Standard commute this morning with a nice tempo;no pics as it was a bit dark at 6:15 in the morning


https://www.strava.com/activities/434229967


----------



## Old jon (17 Nov 2015)

Yesterday, my feet froze after the first hour or so, so last evening I went and bought a new pair of shoes . . .






Very trad I think. Today I wore them to ride to Otley and back, a mere 26.8 miles mostly underwater. Some poor waggon drivers' load had shifted



This is three bends from the top of Leeds Road. What does the bloke do when that happens? OK he stopped, rang his boss and waited. On a road that busy, how do you get all those bales of whatever stacked properly? I cannot have been all that interested 'cos I didn't hang around to video the exercise . . .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2015)

no ride today but 300+ miles to see a works customer and looking outside no ride tonight


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2015)

Just a shortish ride before work today, with a quick cuppa at a mates house before we pedalled over to the Bike Hut in Kings Heath to look at a few bikes...
It drizzled all the way there and drizzled all the way back, but no wind for a change!






One of the alleyways in Old Kingsthorpe village..

13 miles to keep the legs turning..

https://www.strava.com/activities/434305693


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Nov 2015)

Only commuting for me the last few days, though a course away from home gave the opportunity to pedal around somewhere new, albeit very early in the morning. Nice sunrise though


----------



## Postmanhat (17 Nov 2015)

Had my first serious crash in 15 years, 3 weeks ago. Bruised ribs had kept me off since, but nothing was going to stop me today as the longer I kept off the bike, the harder it would be to get back on. Moreover, my stomach is beginning to look like a christmas pudding again. Got utterly drenched for the first half hour, then it eased off. As I began to suffer up a long drag, began to remember how much I love cycling, especially when I turned for a tailwind. Next change of direction brought a bit of buffeting, but also views of the Peak District foothills. Didn't realise how much I'd missed them. About 7 miles from home, the wind suddenly went ballistic in the space of about 30 seconds. With the return of the rain, it was definitely the other side of fun at times. Must have been some hairy commutes tonight!

Still, that was as about as wet and windy as it gets here so no excuses anymore for not going out. 35 miles/1500ft. Felt fine, apart from a bit of arm-ache, which was a new one. Unsurprisingly, didn't see a single fellow traveller despite being on some well-worn routes. Will probably be a few more out on Friday afternoon, when it should also be chucking it down


----------



## gavgav (17 Nov 2015)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> On the commute in to work this morning I decided to use the new cycle super highway up until one of the builders shouted at me that it wasn't open and to get off it (even though I wasn't the only one on it), then I got back on the road and got shouted at by the passenger in a white van about being on the road when there's whole "f'ing" lane for "you w*nker bike riders".
> It was one of those mornings.....


Did you suggest to him that he could do with a lane of his own, due to the way they drive?!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2015)

Old jon said:


> Yesterday, my feet froze after the first hour or so, so last evening I went and bought a new pair of shoes . . .
> 
> View attachment 110218
> 
> ...



Usually what happens is that the company gets another truck there and tranships the load, then the driver gets fined for having an insecure load. Or, plod gets someone in to organise the tranship, bills the company, and then fines the driver for having an insecure load.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Nov 2015)

Tough commute this morning into a stiff SSW wind which equals high HR+slow speed;still obeyed the HTFU rule and thought about the good it's doing me and how much fitter I'll be for it next summer.

The title says it all

https://www.strava.com/activities/434791352


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2015)

Rain.

Lots.

Again!


----------



## Stonechat (18 Nov 2015)

No rain here. Quite mild temperatures but WINDY

Went over Chertsey Bridge and went up Holloway Hill and Stonehill road, reaching Valley End, coming back over Chobham Common
Turned left up Hardwick Lane and then across to a loop I often use, Thorpe and Virginia Water
Back via Chertsey

Very windy with occasional nice downwind sections where I could wind up the speed.

Up one short hill was hit by gusts of wind which brought my speed down to about 7 mph.

Good ride though and I am still in shorts!

30.54 miles @ 17.0 mph with 1398 feet climbed.

Considering the winds and everything, pleased with that speed
Set some Strava Segment PRs on downwind sections

https://www.strava.com/activities/434882937


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Nov 2015)

Two weekends of bad weather & going to football this weekend meant my November entry in the "Metric Ton a Month" challenge was looking a bit dodgy so a day off & a rare midweek 100k was called for today.

There was some blue sky around as I set off on a route planned to try & give at least some shelter from the gusty winds that were still blowing & I again headed north-east into the agricultural lanes of the Test Valley where hedge-rows are aplenty. The roads were quieter than I'd imagined they'd be as I passed through Awbridge, Lockerley & East & West Tytherley with the wind still slightly on my tail. However, as I turned back towards the south-east at East Winterslow it was a case of head down & grind away along a series of very short but sharp climbs through Pitton & Alderbury & down towards Downton.

The final leg was back through the New Forest & some tree lined but muddy roads were first up before a quick dart with a tail wind across the more open moors to the next batch of trees for the road home.

63 miles, a few scary moments with cross winds & it started to rain as I got back but Novembers metric is now done!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/434930540/

Not the most picturesque route I'm afraid so please excuse the lack of photos.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2015)

@Goonerobes 

@Stonechat 

Hmmmm....you know how to make a man jealous. 

No opportunity to ride Thurs/Fri/Sat am/Sun am as I am doing stuff (how busy can semi-retirement be for chrisakes?). Then Sat pm I dare not miss Chelsea vs Norwich as we might get a rare 3 points - haha! So that leaves Sunday pm to squeeze something in with what will no doubt be dead legs after a three week break.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2015)

just a commute home at lunch time for that had me at one point face planted in a blackberry bush on the way home , only real reason i can find is a punctured rear tyre on the mtb but cant see how that would have caused it but hey


----------



## gaz71 (18 Nov 2015)

Horrible journey home _ loads of traffic and very windy.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Nov 2015)

Rare mid week day off on my own (how rare are they?)

Saw Mrs ND off to work, then faffed about a bit having breakfast and getting ready, finally set off at about 8:10am.

Slight local variation on the way out to Thorner to avoid the first part of the usual weekend run that is ratrun during the week. Thorner, then Milner Lane, Collingham, Linton - first bridge over the River Wharf that was in full flood. Round into Wetherby where the river had turned the sports fields into a temporary lake. Out towards Walton, passing a guy on a Colnago then down to Thorp Arch, back over the wharf which was in such spate that the weir just upstream of the bridge was only identifiable by the swirling, churning water marking where the drop can normally be seen. Should have stopped to get a photo, but it's a single lane bridge so I didn't.
The run down to Thorp Arch was a bit grim with an incessant and swirling headwind all the way, which made me decide that I wasn't going to extend the ride via Ulleskelf, Church Fenton and Barkston Ash as the road there is very open and I'd have had the headwind to content with all the way round.
Through Boston Spa and then the long way to Clifford via Bar Lane, where the chain came off...
Put it back on and heard a noise behind me - all the cows in the field on the other side of the road were staring at me. Maybe they've never seen anyone putting a chain back on? Anyway, they're vicious sods are cows, so I got on my way before they figured a way out of the field. 
Down to Bramham - when the chain came off again!!!! Put the blooming thing back on again and climbed Town Hill, then out via Toulson lane before turning right and dropping down to Stutton after crossing the A64 bridge. Entered the village via Fanny Lane and as i took Mill Lane to get onto the A162 noticed the fields there were flooded and the beck was within inches of topping the bridge.
Onto the A162 and the drag up to Towton, where I passed a cheery lady on a Cube and once through the village took the fork to Saxton.
The run from Saxton to Lotherton Hall was a struggle as I was back into the headwind and progress slowed significantly.
Down to Aberford, dodging the wind behind hedgerows and on towards Barwick - where the bloody chain came off again. 
Back on, I pressed on through Barwick and then a relentless slog to Scholes and down Leeds Road into the wind again.
Coming down Leeds Road I decided to do a test to see just how bad the wind was - doing 26mph I stopped pedaling, letting the bike freewheel. Despite going downhill, within 100 yards my speed had slowed to just 11mph.  I pedaled the rest of the way down the hill, then round and up to home.

*34.78 miles in 2hrs 25m at an average of 14.4 mph with 1576ft climbed*. Good use of the time and it sure beats working on a Wednesday. 

I've tweaked the front mech and it seems to be changing OK, so we'll see on the next ride out.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (18 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> Did you suggest to him that he could do with a lane of his own, due to the way they drive?!


Somedays you're up for every fight. Somedays you think "I can't be bothered with this sh*t" and somedays you think "I could explain everything to you but speaking for that length of time in words of one syllable and no longer than seven letters because you'd never understand it if I used grown up words". Well it was one of those days!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2015)

7.2 miles this day, before the wind picked up, so I took out the Technium. I saw no other riders today, as the wind was just starting to pick up. Gusts up near 40 again, but mainly near the end of the ride thankfully.
57F
Winds S 24, G 38
70% relative humidity
29.52 barometer
Cloudy bright


----------



## Old jon (19 Nov 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Rare mid week day off on my own (how rare are they?)
> 
> Saw Mrs ND off to work, then faffed about a bit having breakfast and getting ready, finally set off at about 8:10am.
> 
> ...




Coo ! Almost put me off going out this morning, but off I will go in an hour or so. Impressive ride in those conditions.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Goonerobes
> 
> @Stonechat
> 
> ...


Just wait until retired and you will have even less time!


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> Two weekends of bad weather & going to football this weekend meant my November entry in the "Metric Ton a Month" challenge was looking a bit dodgy so a day off & a rare midweek 100k was called for today.
> 
> There was some blue sky around as I set off on a route planned to try & give at least some shelter from the gusty winds that were still blowing & I again headed north-east into the agricultural lanes of the Test Valley where hedge-rows are aplenty. The roads were quieter than I'd imagined they'd be as I passed through Awbridge, Lockerley & East & West Tytherley with the wind still slightly on my tail. However, as I turned back towards the south-east at East Winterslow it was a case of head down & grind away along a series of very short but sharp climbs through Pitton & Alderbury & down towards Downton.
> 
> ...


Good run and a good speed


----------



## mick1836 (19 Nov 2015)

During today's ride a wasp




flew into my mouth and stung the tip of my tongue, within seconds my tongue started to swell up, started to get a little worried as this is my first oral stinging in my 3 score and a bit years, got home safely and the swelling is going down, new rule DON'T ride with your mouth open


----------



## teaboy (19 Nov 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Just wait until retired and you will have even less time!


Yeah you called that right .I have just been tasked to hang curtains


----------



## Old jon (19 Nov 2015)

Off went I this morning. I had thought that the recently bought windproof fleece was dry, nowt like putting a damp one on, as I found out. Anyroadup, I wore it, to find it was still too warm. Modern technology 1 Old jon 0. The rain sort of started, so a change of outer was made. Trying to plan a route headwind out and tailwind home from where I live usually means aiming southwest or so, which is Dewsbury or Wakefield. Not very entertaining for the first 12 miles, by which time I am thinking of returning anyway. So I usually ignore the wind direction and grump later.
Wetherby seemed a good idea and I sort of autopiloted to the Oakwood clock and Boot Hill. At the top, I turned left at the Boot Pub and travelled through Shadwell to Slaid Hill and Wike. The old stocks are still there on the eastern side of the road by Wike Ridge Cottage. The first stocks I ever saw. Photo when the weather improves. East Keswick, Collingham, Linton and Wetherby. There is a farmers' market there on a Thursday, so I had a wander around that. Ate a sandwich, back on the bike and down the hill to the bridge. Puncture. My knowledge of Anglo Saxon has increased immensely since I started riding again. Changed the tube etcetera and off I pedalled. Swiftly realising that my fingers were numb, I employed yet more Anglo Saxon directed at myself this time. So, back home along the A58, which is wide enough for safe stops for thawing fingers. 31.4 miles, hopefully a lesson or two learnt.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Nov 2015)

Old jon said:


> Coo ! Almost put me off going out this morning, but off I will go in an hour or so. Impressive ride in those conditions.



Thanks - reading it back it does sound a bit grim, but I enjoyed it. Most of the ride was sheltered from the wind so it was just the bits I've listed that were hard going.
Back out again tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2015)

Nice 13 mile loop just completed this evening not sure when I will get out over the weekend with the latest weather forecast


----------



## Dark46 (19 Nov 2015)

Sundays ride was D.F @Dongers choice of ride. Well he did us proud with a quiet and mostly flat ridevwith a few hills to shake it up a bit.

I really enjoyed the ride in the wind as I made sure I was hidden behind @Donger, as hectares a rather good wind break. Unlike me as I'm only a shortass and if I was in front I might aswell not be there lol. 

As the forecast was 45mph winds for the first hour of the ride I was a tad nervous, but you just have to wait and see. 

The ride went north of Gloucester to the edge of the Forest of Dean up to a place Much Marcle of which there is a Cider Brewery. Oh yes @Donger had to have a pint and I was a bit worried when he looked at me after his first sip! I just sat there eating my banana and drunk my water for the trip home.

Well the trip hone was easier than I expected and was pleasantly surprised at the pace in a few places on the ride.

44 miles for me, which took me to over 2,000 miles for the year so far.


----------



## Saluki (19 Nov 2015)

Home to hospital again today. We had planned to go out earlier in the day but it rained, all day and didn't stop until 4pm ish. 
I had to ride to Old Felixstowe first, to drop a deposit for a one day craft thing off for next weekend. Then off to the hospital. I had planned to go via Brightwell and then past Adstral Park and on to Martlesham but got in a muddle on the cyclepaths and ended up at Tesco, then found my way again and followed the cyclepaths around in a big circle past the police station and back to the police station. Poot. Found the A1214 and then just followed it. My GPS is a pain in the backside. Find for recording stuff, when it feels the need to do that (It didn't today, stupid thing. I had to start it again at Trimley) but rubbish for getting me where I need to go. I used Hubster's GPS for that.

20.03 miles (according to garmin when I made it a route - including the lost bit) in about and hour and 40. A bit chilly out there tonight. My toes were getting cold.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Nov 2015)

Three commuting "bitsas" today; home to The Strand (was meant to be to the National Portrait Gallery, but The Strand was effectively a car park this morning); then from St. Martin's Lane to Canary Wharf; then from Canary Wharf back home.

The middle one, via the Embankment, Lower Thames Street, Tower Hill, Limehouse, Poplar etc. easily qualifies as the sh!ttiest ride I have ever undertaken, anywhere.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Nov 2015)

Tried to plan a route but didn't like it so improvised
Went out and Through Ashford (Middx) to Stanwell & Stanwell Moor, through to Datchet, then cut through to just skirt Windsor and took the road towards Ascot that skirts Windsor Great Park.

This has quite a clim though it is never too steep.
Did not enter the park as I often do but went alongside, and on reaching the A30, immediately turned off towards Virginia Waters.
Took a left on this route to go up Callow hill short tough hill (none of the hills near me is that long anyway until I get to Surrey Hills)
Bombed down Prune Hill in a PR (Reached 37 mph). Back through Egham to home

It was grey and only after I got home did the sun come oout.

Christened a new Pearl Izumi jacket today , definitely no shorts - they may be done for the year now.

27.21 miles @ 16.8 mph, with 817 feet of climbing
https://www.strava.com/activities/435976116

My aim is to try to keep my speed up this winter
However need to come up with an organised plan

I know in my heart I can follow plans better on the turbo but if the weather is OK I much prefer to be out on the road (who doesn't)


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Nov 2015)

Just seeing if the concussion I gave myself on Monday has worn off.











https://www.strava.com/activities/435996649

About 90 percent better I reckon.


----------



## Jon George (20 Nov 2015)

I had planned a rather nice-looking ride for next Tuesday with my Tour De Cochon friend, Dan, (though only for tea and cakes) but the weather forecast looks dire for Tuesday and today's seemed so promising, Feeling a little guilty that he was at work and I should have been in front of the PC, I set off.
I headed out South-West of Ipswich via Copdock, Raydon, Shelly, East Bergolt, Holbrook and home.
38 miles along some muddy, narrow country lanes with lots to see. (A stoat the size of a polecat dashed out in front of me near Shelly). Here is a picture I took shortly afterwards:-


----------



## Old jon (20 Nov 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Just seeing if the concussion I gave myself on Monday has worn off.
> 
> View attachment 110572
> 
> ...



Ouch !! That sort of gift you can manage without. GWS.

Nothing dramatic for me today, another verse of the Otley ricochet in E flat minor. Twenty eight miles of sun and wind followed by wind and rain, you know the song. I think the cleat on my right hand shoe could be positioned better, and my body warmth maintenance could certainly be improved upon, but I had sense enough to turn around when I saw those enormous black clouds the wind was blowing towards me on Weston Lane this morning. The rain they carried did not drop on me until I had reached the Dyneley Arms, and it was the fringe of the cloud rather than the centre. Relief.

Tomorrow somewhere warm please.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Nov 2015)

Little ride with Val as it was a nice dry bright day,still a bit breezy though and Val struggled a bit as she hasn't been out for a bit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/436019470

Nice sun shimmering on the river at Littleport;


----------



## Glow worm (20 Nov 2015)

A sneaky POETS day ride here this afternoon.

Just a 13 mile circuit around the fen in the late afternoon sun






Headlake Drove with the new bridge just visible on the horizon. It's a good year in the UK for short eared owl migration - they're here in big numbers now and they come to my patch hereabouts each winter too. I managed to spot a couple as well as a barn owl in the distance from the bridge.






It's a tranquil spot out on the fen and you can often hear nothing apart from the birds and the wind. This afternoon the silence was only broken by Biggles seemingly attempting to write something in the sky. 






Stopped off at Tubney Fen to watch the starlings come in to roost- always an amazing sight.
Getting chilly in the dark on the way home, gloves on for the first time this Autumn.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Nov 2015)

New territory for me today - although @Old jon might think I'm stalking him, having read about his ride above...

With another days holiday to use before the year end, I set off just before 8am, with half an idea to head to Otley - heading west instead of the usual north / east.
Up Coal Road and across Wetherby Rd and through Shadwell, then out along Wigton Lane to King Lane, brushing the edge of Golden Acre Park. A little bit hilly this route, I thought, not knowing what was to come.
Then down into Bramhope and a run up the A660 to the Dyneley Arms. Through the lights (on green!) and got myself set up for the long downhill run into Otley when the bloody chain came off again!!!!! Popped back on and on my way for a rapid, if breezy descent. Over the roundabout (not literally) and into Otley.
Past Chevin Cycles (they were still closed, which will have pleased Mrs ND) and through the town centre. Over the River Wharf, still looking very full, but fortunately now back within its banks) and right onto Farnley Lane.
Huge thanks here to the sausage head in an Insignia who despite being in stop start queuing traffic deliberately pulled forward to stop me turning right. 
Stopped in the park by the bowling green overlooking the weir for sustenance, a drink and a photo:




Refreshed, back in the saddle and over the bridge back into Otley, taking a left through the old cattle market and threading through the back streets and onto the A659 towards Pool-in-Wharfedale. Through there and on towards Arthington, with an idea to take a right up Creskeld Lane to climb back up to Bramhope.
However, I missed my turn and after a little way saw a right turn for Black Hill Lane which seemed to be heading in the right direction, even if it did look a bit steep (stop laughing if you know this route...).
The first bit was OK, steadily uphill but the hill in front of me was getting taller at an alarming rate.
I can only compare it to standing at the bottom of the Matterhorn and looking up...
Anyway, here I was and on I pushed. Up it went, steeper and steeper, as slower and slower I went.
On the granny ring approaching what turned out to be the first false summit, where the road curved slightly, then got even steeper. I think I hit 2.3mph at one point before I stalled and had to get off and push for a couple of hundred yards. Even walking was hard work...
Eventually it went from near vertical to a point where I could remount the bike and get riding again.
Anyway, back on the move and with my speed approaching double figures I finally crested the hill, for a gentle descent past Golden Acre park and then retraced my route as far as Wigton Lane where the heavens well and truly opened.
After hoping for the best for a mile or so I gave up and pulled into a covered walkway in front of the shops at Shadwell to put my waterproof jacket on.
Back on the road again, through Shadwell and back across the A58, then up Coal Road.
Headed out up Skelton Lane, then a quick squirt along the A64, taking the right through Scholes and down Leeds Road (obligatory headwind) and up to home for a very pleasing *32.72 miles in 2hr 15m at an average of 14.5mph and 1564ft climbed*. My second metric half century this week and one that was well worth doing.

More importantly, todays ride takes me past 1,000 miles in total on the road bike which I'm really pleased with.

Checking the ascent, it looks like 400ft+ climbed in around a mile, which is definitely a new personal best for me. MapMyRide has it listed as "Black Bull Hill" and amazingly, my effort is currently ranked 21st out of 128! I can only assume that 107 people stopped for a picnic half way up...





PS - The chain stayed on for the rest of the ride, including the hill of doom, so I'll just put it down to one of those things.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Nov 2015)

106km, 3+2hrs.

Two flats, one new tyre and one near miss/near death experience courtesy of the 269 that didn't stop on approach to the roundabout at 06:21 this morning.

Twunt.


----------



## Old jon (21 Nov 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> New territory for me today - although @Old jon might think I'm stalking him, having read about his ride above...
> 
> With another days holiday to use before the year end, I set off just before 8am, with half an idea to head to Otley - heading west instead of the usual north / east.
> Up Coal Road and across Wetherby Rd and through Shadwell, then out along Wighton Lane to King Lane, brushing the edge of Golden Acre Park. A little bit hilly this route, I thought, not knowing what was to come.
> ...



I know that hill rather well, it was known as Black Bull Hill when I was introduced to it. I think I was twelve. Last month I rode down it in a downpour ( sound familiar? ) for the first time in fifty some years. Maybe I will try the ascent again next year. I do agree, the area is well worth riding, when the weather allows a better view.


----------



## MikeW-71 (21 Nov 2015)

Rode into town to meet up with my sister for some Xmas shopping, so that's the parents sorted out at least 

After that, I headed off down the cycleway to Dalston for a lunchtime snack. Lovely day, cold, but the sun was beaming and I was just out to enjoy the ride, so it was jeans and the old boneshaker, just to try and clear my head after the struggles of the last few weeks.

https://www.strava.com/activities/436539255

The start of the riverside path with the old boneshaker on the left.




This is a lovely touch I think 




Dalston. A nice chicken, bacon & mozzarella roll went down just lovely.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2015)

Two rides today first a mile each way trip to the shops to get fetch some milk for my mum .Slow progress up the hills to mums with 6 litres of milk in the ruck sack . waiting for Santa to deliver a rack and panniers to convert the hybrid into proper utility bike . I think Ive been good this year 
Second ride was a Saturday leg turner this time on the defy . A trip out to Thornton reservoir via Newtown Linford and Markfield and return via Desford , Ratby , Groby and Newtown Linford 16.1 miles done at 15.6 mph . Wind was bitterly cold today  a few other brave cyclists out today


----------



## Katherine (21 Nov 2015)

I'm out with a group tomorrow but it was so lovely outside and I didn't get up in time to out early for Christmas shopping, so I snuck in a cheeky ride on the loopline with my camera.


----------



## Saluki (21 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/436894206/segments/10503899429

Dear God, it was cold out there tonight. H2H, a similar route to my last ride, on Thursday, but without dropping somethign off in Old Felixstowe and without getting lost. I was a bit impressed with myself.
The BBC said that it was about 3 degrees so I thought that I'd let a bit of air out of the CX tyres for a little more grip so had 65psi in there instead of my usual road riding 80psi. Just in case, like. Getting to the Sausage shop was fine (forgot to look at the time but probably quite slow) and then headed to Kirton and then up Innocence Lane. I'm told the scenary is nice but I've never seen it. I must try riding along there in the daylight.
As soon as I turned, I could see fireworks over towards Martlesham way in the distance. Very pretty they were too. The only time I couldn't see them is when I got to Brightwell and went down the hill. Going back up the other side, I kept my eyes on the pretty bang sticks and it helped getting up the hill.
Just as I got to the road crossing, the final firework went up, with a big bang - I could hear the noise for about 2 miles or so - and it looked like a giant Chrysanthimumn in the sky and it seemed to hang in the sky for a while, a good 10 seconds or so.

From there across the road, along the cycle path by the A12, through Adstral park (without getting lost) and up the cycle path to Martlesham Village and then into Ipswich along the A1214. I could see the sparkly path so slowed down a touch. There seemed to be a lot of trucks on the road tonight so I stayed on the paths.
14.87 miles in an hour and a quarter so averaging about 11.9mph. My feet were frozzen by the time I met Hubster at the hospital. Good timing on that too. I'd just turned my lights off and he turned up. The car said it was -1. That wouldn't suprise me.

I have had soup, toast and a big mug of hot choc. I'll let you know when I've defrosted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2015)

Nah, thanks. 2-3 inches of wet freezing snow and 30+ mph winds.
29F 
-1C
Winds NW 17, G24
96% relative humidity
30.09 barometer, rising
Snow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Nov 2015)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


>


Nice shed and first aid kit. Wiring is suspiciously non-professional looking


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2015)

A slightly shorter and slower ride this morning due to weather conditions and a broken spoke after 6 miles on my blue R.E.W Reynolds.






A great sunrise , enjoy your day.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Wiring is suspiciously non-professional looking



Yep, isn't as taught as a violin string & stapled to the surface.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Nov 2015)

Been trying to muster up enthusiasm for over an hour now - not getting there just yet.

Very windy and very cold although quite bright and dry.

Might clamber onto the roof instead and sweep the chimney.


----------



## Jon George (22 Nov 2015)

Went out West of Ipswich with good, long-mile intentions ... only to realise after 3/4hr that I was losing heat fast. Turned for home with cold toes and only paused to take the occasional photograph. Off down the pub shortly ... 

I think this pic out near Burstall has a quality suggesting the cold that I like;-







And this a spot in Bramford where I used to fish over 45 years () ago :-


----------



## Stonechat (22 Nov 2015)

My morning dog walk is my barometer for the ride ahead, gives me a lead on what to wear etc
The barometer said do not go out. Was soo cold then. Decided to miss club run - if anyone went!
Went out nearer to 11, and did a bit of a hard work out with some intervals and loops after
Just an hour and a quarter

21.62 miles @ 17.5 mph no climbing to speak of (125 ft)
At least I got out and cycled hard enough to keep warm
Was at least bearable by that time

https://www.strava.com/activities/437217607


----------



## 13 rider (22 Nov 2015)

Set off at 0930 this morning waited until frost had cleared still at bit chilly . Set of heading to mates but got text saying he couldn't make it so solo ride it is .Anstey to Cropston were a passed another mate on his mountain bike travelling in the opposite direction nearly didn't recognise him but did wave even if he was on a MTB . On to Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby past mates house and on to Seagrave and out towards the A46 to Old Dalby ,Willoughby on the Wolds coming out the village I could see a bike in the distance on a long straight road so time to chase them down took a full mile to close the gap I was up to 23 mph but catch him I did rode alongside chatting until the junction were I went left and him right .Through Wysall, Costock ,East Leake ,West Leake , Sutton Bonnington , Normanton , Stanford on soar ,Coates ,Barrow on soar , and Quorn stopped for a quick break time to decided to stay out and do 50 miles plus or take the short route .Decided to take short route so Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and home 46.8 miles done at 15.2 mph in distinctly winter feeling weather . First time the winter jacket been called into service should have worn overshoes feet were cold


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Nov 2015)

Got out after the miserable post a few posts upthread! Gave myself a good talking to and decided to go - glad I did.

24.91 miles / 1794' ascent @ 12.8 mph av' - bit sluggish, I usually do this route in around 13.7 mph av' but who really gives a stuff! Doing it is what matters. Happy with how I went on my first ride for 3 weeks.

Interesting moment: my route was blocked as the filthy singletrack I was pootling along on does a very sharp dip down and up as it goes under a major road. It was flooded and totally impassable - the handy depth gauge painted on the wall showed just over 4' deep. No chance of riding through that! Got off and hauled bike over a handy 5 bar gate, clambered up a small embankment, life in hand I crossed the busy road (nasty) and then back down the embankment on the other side to be greeted by a farmer and a border collie who thought it was very amusing (the farmer not the dog but who knows?) but he did unlock his padlocked gate for me to let me back onto the lane.

Other momentous ride related things:

My DHB toe protectors that cost £'s bugger-all from Wiggle are simply wonderful - first ride with them on and my toes stayed warm and dry. They look a bit crapped up now but hey ho.

My climbing/hiking Buff was called into action for the first time re cycling. My ear tips (I sound like a cat now) also stayed nice and warm too - they usually hurt like hell in the winter.

Slog of a ride on the last 9 miles into the wind and a couple of dodgy moments with some frozen sections of lanes.

That's me then - stay safe all.


----------



## Old jon (22 Nov 2015)

By 'eck, it blew a bit yesterday. That and an overnight flat tyre put me right off going out. I decided to buy some new tyres as the pair on the bike have gathered many cuts since June, when I had the previous puncture in Wetherby I found three cuts with sharp bits in them . . . Anyway, bought a pair of Bontrager AW 2 tyres, my first folding tyres, and fitted them.

Less wind this morning, and the new tyres to try out of course. Still cold, the windproof fleece has proved itself against a northerly freezing cold breeze, the tyres did the 29.3 miles rather well I thought. Feel a little different to the Panaracers they replaced, but that could be just newness. So, Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane, Marshall Street and Water Lane ( Hol Beck quite near the top of the culvert ), Great Wilson Street and out to John O' Gaunts, Oulton, Swillington, Garforth, Lotherton gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and cross the A 64 for Thorner Lane, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane for the quick whizzzzzzzz down Boot Hill. Oakwood clock and then I met this, um, idiot.



and I will drive it how I like


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Refreshed, back in the saddle and over the bridge back into Otley, taking a left through the old cattle market and threading through the back streets and onto the A659 towards Pool-in-Wharfedale. Through there and on towards Arthington, with an idea to take a right up Creskeld Lane to climb back up to Bramhope.
> 
> However, I missed my turn and after a little way saw a right turn for Black Hill Lane which seemed to be heading in the right direction, even if it did look a bit steep (stop laughing if you know this route...)
> .
> ...


Ha ha - that's Arthington Bank, isn't it! I rode up there on the Tour de Yorkshire Sportive back at the start of May. It was pretty tough and many people were walking their bikes up it but the crowd were screaming encouragement so I gritted my teeth and rode up. I even managed a token sprint over the crest of the hill, before slumping back into the saddle and gasping for breath! 

Keep riding over the winter and aim to ride all the way up the climb next year ...?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2015)

Bloody hell it was a bit nippy this morning. Usual Sunday morning ride with our lass, though we had to take a slight detour, which meant our normal just shy of 30 mile ride ended up being 31.3 miles - I think this is her first proper 50km without me fiddling the distance for her


----------



## Donger (22 Nov 2015)

A balmy 2 degrees out there this morning for this, my 28th club ride of the year. Layered up in all my Winter audax kit for this one, and never felt the cold, despite climbing above the last little remnants of snow at the side of the road near the brilliantly named "Wilderness" in the hills of the Forest of Dean.

@Frazzle did us proud today, with a tough 43 mile route for the "social" group from Gloucester to Cannop and back, taking in several big hills - most notably Plump Hill near Mitcheldean (with great distant views of the Severn and the Cotswolds) and another mile-long climb through St Whites that varied quite randomly between 9 and 14%. Another tricky hill at Beechenhurst hit 13% at a pair of S bends near the top, too, making this quite a challenge for me. I get the feeling I'm coming down with a chest cold, and for much of the ride it felt like I was firing on only three cylinders. As usual, though, I winched my 20 stone ass up to the top of all of the big hills slowly, and managed not to stop on any of them. (No disgrace). @Frazzle, as ever, was a complete gent, sticking with me at the back with words of encouragement and pretending not to want to go any faster anyway.

My favourite club ride of the year. By the way, the "Pedal a bike away" centre at Cannop looks really good. A large car park and a decent café and plentiful mountain bike hire. People tell me it is great fun, and the facilities certainly look good. Loads of people out enjoying it today. One of them turned out to be the first cyclist I have ever seen who is bigger than me! Someone kindly pointed out that he was probably just doing downhill mountain biking!

Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Oldbloke (22 Nov 2015)

Waited until 10..30 for the temperature to rise to a steamy 0c, sunny and light breeze. Rode part of this year's TdF around Fougeres, some icy patches under the trees.

Less than 3 weeks ago I was still in full summer gear, now multi-layered up with thermal cap inside helmet and one of those tubular neck/face warmer things that gets soaked after a while.

Lots of hills, 64 kms at a sedate 25 kph. I blame it on all the extra clothing!


----------



## Katherine (22 Nov 2015)

Another new route today. This time, to Lymm the long way round, going over the ship canal at Latchford and back over at Warburton, with the Salford Cycling Club social ride to Lymm. Cafe stop was a canal barge in Lymm which did a lovely hot toasted tea cake. Thus meant that the *******ing public convenience that cost 20p had to be used. I would have preferred a hedge. 
Started in the rain and home in the sunshine, bitterly cold. Glad of all my layers, even if it it did take ten minutes to put them all on! 
I had to retrace my route on the loop line yesterday to find the cover for my back light, I stopped and searched at all the places I'd stopped with my camera, and found it at the bottom of the steps just as I was about to give up. PHEW, it works!


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/437323684

The whole reason I hate cycle clubs with a passion. Go on say "your cadence is too low" one more time, I dare you, I double dare you. . And yes I'm well aware that I need to adjust my chain length, anything else you care to add ( bearing in mind I don't recall asking you a damn thing?)


----------



## 13 rider (22 Nov 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/437323684
> 
> The whole reason I hate cycle clubs with a passion. Go on say "your cadence is too low" one more time, I dare you, I double dare you. . And yes I'm well aware that I need to adjust my chain length, anything else you care to add ( bearing in mind I don't recall asking you a damn thing?)


Your cadence is too low


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> Your cadence is too low


Thanks, your comment has been duly noted


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Nov 2015)

Out into the chill Cambridgeshire air just before noon on the tandem, first stop White Stuff in town for Mrs Dave to return some garment or other, down Magdalene street, along Trinity Street and out through Kings parade, idiot tourist central, on a tandem! It wasn't too bad, only nearly ran one over. "I want to return something to White Stuff" means " and I'm going to buy stuff..." So soft arse froze his nadgers off for 10 minutes like the dutiful husband should!





We then went out through Newnham and through the lane to Grantchester, passing "Lord" Archers place. We'd not gone far enough to earn a tea stop at the Orchard tea room.
We had to stop at Scotsdales garden centre for us both to have a loo stop, luckily it was straight back on the bike and not looking at festive trinkets...





On through Shelford, Whittlesford, Shepreth and Orwell. The most impressive things were a buzzard and a bloke on a hand cycle.

We stopped at Wimpole for some food and drink despite the price the sausage rolls are good! I took a pic of our super cool colour coordinated bike




Silver and green, nice!

Then it was the main event, scaling the dizzy heights of Old Wimpole hill. Granny ring a go go! We had gears to spare and it wasn't that hard after all.

I think we did about 36 miles in all which is good, but it was never warm today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/437354475

Edit- Mrs Dave has yet another new saddle.... She thinks it's the one!


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Nov 2015)

Went round Hadleigh MTB course properly several times for the first time today. Enjoyed it but realised how un-skillful I was. Most people were friendly and ended up chatting with a couple of other riders. Day was slighly marred by a 6ft 3 neanderthal offering me out for a fight because I dared to tell him he and his wife and kids were cycling the wrong way around the course ( they were pushing thier bikes up a downhill berm section) His wife looked embarrased by his aggresive behaviour. I felt sorry for her, if he wants to punch someone just for giving him information, god knows what happens if you burn his dinner. 
Still I finished the day with a smile on my face.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2015)

Your cadence is too low _and_ your chain is too long ... 

I suggest that you select a bigger sprocket, which would increase your cadence and take up some of the slack in that chain!


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - that's Arthington Bank, isn't it! I rode up there on the Tour de Yorkshire Sportive back at the start of May. It was pretty tough and many people were walking their bikes up it but the crowd were screaming encouragement so I gritted my teeth and rode up. I even managed a token sprint over the crest of the hill, before slumping back into the saddle and gasping for breath!
> 
> Keep riding over the winter and aim to ride all the way up the climb next year ...?



That's the plan - I'll do it eventually...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2015)

HarryTheDog said:


> Went round Hadleigh MTB course properly several times for the first time today. Enjoyed it but realised how un-skillful I was. Most people were friendly and ended up chatting with a couple of other riders. Day was slighly marred by a 6ft 3 neanderthal offering me out for a fight because I dared to tell him he and his wife and kids were cycling the wrong way around the course ( they were pushing thier bikes up a downhill berm section) His wife looked embarrased by his aggresive behaviour. I felt sorry for her, if he wants to punch someone just for giving him information, god knows what happens if you burn his dinner.
> Still I finished the day with a smile on my face.


Scary, aren't they, big men with more testosterone than brains! 

I'm quite big, but I am safe, having more brains than testosterone ...


----------



## gbb (22 Nov 2015)

Sun was shining, very little wind compared to recent days, maybe 6 degrees...just headed out where my nose took me, no plan, no rush, just ride.
Head out to Peterborough, out along the Nene cyclepath toward Whittlesea, branch off toward Flag Fen, saw two not so small Little Egrets in a huge willow tree, on to Eye, across to Dogsthorpe, through town and back home.
27 miles...very happy considering I didnt really have a great desire to get out today. Sometimes its a chore, getting as much mileage as you can, as fast as you can..sometimes its just nice to pootle and meander.


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2015)

gbb said:


> Sun was shining, very little wind compared to recent days, maybe 6 degrees...just headed out where my nose took me, no plan, no rush, just ride.
> Head out to Peterborough, out along the Nene cyclepath toward Whittlesea, branch off toward Flag Fen, saw two not so small Little Egrets in a huge willow tree, on to Eye, across to Dogsthorpe, through town and back home.
> 27 miles...very happy considering I didnt really have a great desire to get out today. Sometimes its a chore, getting as much mileage as you can, as fast as you can..sometimes its just nice to pootle and meander.


Take it you let it warm up first, it was -2deg when I set of at 7:25am but it was +4 and very nice when I got back circa 12pm :-)


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Nov 2015)

Nice but chilly ride out with the better half today,just a out and back ride to La Hogue cafe/farm shop;think it's about her limit at the moment distance wise as she struggled a bit at the end.
Saw a couple of Sparrowhawks and a Little Egrit plus a big flock of Lapwings.

https://www.strava.com/activities/437375032


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2015)

A little bit chilly -2° this morning at 7.30 when I left home. Thankfully the roads were dry and the sun was expected and in fact did show. Perfect cycling weather in fact. Only a cheeky headwind put a dampener on things, making me work just that bit harder then usual. It stayed cold all day though. I decided to do a route I know well, a Surrey-Kent loop, but in reverse, so Kent-Surrey. This meant that all the hills were in the first half and a little flatter for the second.


The Pilgrims Way Sandling






The Pilgrims Way. Thurnham. Maidstone ahoy!





Halfway point and brunch at Yalding in front of a roaring fire.





Somewhere between Edenbridge and Lingfield





So... here's the stats.. a long old solo day on the bike. It stayed cold, but I kept it at bay by keeping the pedals turning.






Only one sour note. I could hear a vehicle behind me trying to get past. The usual high revving nonsense. he couldn't wait so decided to pass me by far too close. I gave him the arm wave of indignation and a naughty shouty word. Another car followed him past and it was a cop car. The sirens went on and they stopped a few hundred yards up the road. I caught up with them and said to the cop that he had passed far too close. The cop nodded and replied with "That wasn't the only thing he did wrong"... so a nice bit of karma.

So that's another future Eddington number in the bag. Century # 31 for 2015, 165 over all.
Lovely day for cycling.


----------



## Postmanhat (22 Nov 2015)

Had forgotten how much I dislike cycling at anything much below 5 degrees

- Can't think of much else except when will I warm up, this is too cold
- Constantly jigging around, slapping hands to get circulation going
- Constant runny nose
- More pee stops
- Food fiddly to eat with full-finger gloves so more stops
- Each stop is a countdown to being bloody freezing again
- Everything is so sloooow. Coming to a near standstill at corners for fear of ice

The only time it was fun was climbing, which generated some heat, so changed the route halfway for some more ascending. Maybe just stick to hill climbing while the temperature is one-handed. 40 miles/2000ft/8 fellow travellers waved to


----------



## toffee (22 Nov 2015)

Out this morning the first time in two weeks due to the weather and other commitments. First thing it was ffffffffreeezing.
Temperature bottomed out on my Garmin at 0.1C and my feet and fingers wouldn't argue about that.
Despite the temperature it was a pleasant ride as there were not many cars about although cyclist were out in force.

Just under 20 miles round our local roads.





Just found out, by looking at where some of the cyclists that passed us by went , that there is a cafe at Hogshaw Herbs, so that could well be the destination of our next ride.

Derek


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A little bit chilly -2° this morning at 7.30 when I left home. Thankfully the roads were dry and the sun was expected and in fact did show. Perfect cycling weather in fact. Only a cheeky headwind put a dampener on things, making me work just that bit harder then usual. It stayed cold all day though. I decided to do a route I know well, a Surrey-Kent loop, but in reverse, so Kent-Surrey. This meant that all the hills were in the first half and a little flatter for the second.
> 
> 
> The Pilgrims Way Sandling
> ...



Impressive ride, good speed too. On the century front for 2015 you are beating me by 31-0


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Impressive ride, good speed too. On the century front for 2015 you are beating me by 31-0




Cheers. When we do the anti-clockwise version... the avg speeds are much higher. Can easy get in the 16's.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> A little bit chilly -2° this morning at 7.30 when I left home. Thankfully the roads were dry and the sun was expected and in fact did show. Perfect cycling weather in fact. Only a cheeky headwind put a dampener on things, making me work just that bit harder then usual. It stayed cold all day though. I decided to do a route I know well, a Surrey-Kent loop, but in reverse, so Kent-Surrey. This meant that all the hills were in the first half and a little flatter for the second.
> 
> 
> The Pilgrims Way Sandling
> ...


Well done , lost the willpower for club run due to the cold weather


----------



## GravityFighter (23 Nov 2015)

Old jon said:


> By 'eck, it blew a bit yesterday. That and an overnight flat tyre put me right off going out. I decided to buy some new tyres as the pair on the bike have gathered many cuts since June, when I had the previous puncture in Wetherby I found three cuts with sharp bits in them . . . Anyway, bought a pair of Bontrager AW 2 tyres, my first folding tyres, and fitted them.
> 
> Less wind this morning, and the new tyres to try out of course. Still cold, the windproof fleece has proved itself against a northerly freezing cold breeze, the tyres did the 29.3 miles rather well I thought. Feel a little different to the Panaracers they replaced, but that could be just newness. So, Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane, Marshall Street and Water Lane ( Hol Beck quite near the top of the culvert ), Great Wilson Street and out to John O' Gaunts, Oulton, Swillington, Garforth, Lotherton gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and cross the A 64 for Thorner Lane, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane for the quick whizzzzzzzz down Boot Hill. Oakwood clock and then I met this, um, idiot.
> 
> ...




Jon

Just wanted to pop a note on here as I think I saw you just before Lotherton Hall yesterday (Sun) - gave you a nod as I cycled past and you were stood refuelling yourself between Lotherton Hall and the M1 roundabout. I was on a silver CX bike with fluro top.

Nice day for it!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2015)

I had my first sub-zero ride of the season yesterday morning, with crunchy puddles, and no wind (what a blessed relief after the recent gales!)

After riding along the Washlands and banks of the Nene to the bottom end of the town centre, I stopped and wathed the kids on their jump bikes and micro scooters messing around in the Bike Park.






I wish I could do that! 






Passing under one of the old railway bridges, I paused to water the scenery for a minute or two and take a pic. I did follow the track ahead for a while, but it deteriorated into a mud-fest so I turned back and got onto the 'proper' trail, with mud flinging itself all over the place as I sped up a bit.. I even got one glob of it fly up my right nostril... 






Anyway.. onwards and upwards towards Kings Heath and up the old railway line as far as the hill to Brixworth.






With half a circuit of Pitsford Res, I called into the cafe for an ice cream. Raspberry and White Chocolate. Tasty!

After a chat with the chap that runs Pitsford Cycles, I headed home via the roads through Moulton village..
Back on 30 miles with slightly chilly feet but feeling good.

https://www.strava.com/activities/437295647


----------



## Old jon (23 Nov 2015)

GravityFighter said:


> Jon
> 
> Just wanted to pop a note on here as I think I saw you just before Lotherton Hall yesterday (Sun) - gave you a nod as I cycled past and you were stood refuelling yourself between Lotherton Hall and the M1 roundabout. I was on a silver CX bike with fluro top.
> 
> Nice day for it!



Probably me indeed, thanks for the nod. I was likely concentrating too much on my grub, a habit of long standing. I called around the café at Lotherton for a hot drink but the queue put me off . . .

Still cold this morning, as you all know. I did my usual leave the house and end up pointing to Great Wilson Street and the route to the A 58. Once past the Ring Road, the A58 is usually quiet ( ish ) on a weekday, as it was today. From the top of Scarcroft all the way to Bardsey I counted five cars pass me. Carefully too !

No thought out route in mind, and I rode out along the B 1224 towards York. When I reached the racecourse roundabout I rode right around it because I did not fancy the Walton / Thorpe Arch / Boston Spa ride for some idle reason . . . so round off the 34 miles through Bramham and Thorner and home.
Have a bit of video . . .


----------



## Saluki (23 Nov 2015)

9 and a bit miles today. A utility ride, I suppose. We went off up towards the foot ferry (not working over winter), then went left up Ferry Road or Lane or something and followed it round to Walton and then headed into Felixstowe and stopped at the Chemist for Hubster's meds.
20 minutes of waiting until they said "they'll be another 20 minutes dear" so we said OK, rode down to Lidl for some beans, couscous, pint of milk and cheese, then rode back up the hill for the meds. "they'll be another 10 minutes dear". We'd been gone a good 20 minutes too. He was in the warm, while I was outside with the bikes, freezing my backside off. My feet are still cold, even now.

From there we rode home along Sea Road. Got in, made hot chocolate and put warm slippers on. About 47 minutes or so, I've not done the Garmin talking to my laptop thing yet.

Here you go, the Strava thingy https://www.strava.com/activities/438092663


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Nov 2015)

Football commitments at the weekend meant that today was my first outing in this brief cold snap & clearly I had forgotten how to dress for such an occasion as 30 minutes in I was far too warm wearing my winter jacket, thermal gloves & overshoes but with time being of the essence I decided to carry on regardless, consoling myself with the fact that it was better than being cold!

A fairly regular routine trip around the New Forest on dryish roads with little or no wind so nearly perfect conditions as I took in Minstead, Emery Down & the A35 before heading south down Rhinefield Ornamental Drive to Brockenhurst & across the forest to Beaulieu, Lyndhurst & home for a 31 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/437981502


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2015)

After a lazy couple of weeks, I decided to get stuck in and do a metric century ride today, my November ride for the metric century a month challenge.

@Littgull was free and he decided to join me. It had looked as though the weather might turn nasty on us so we decided to give ourselves a break from relentless hills, and especially from relentless hills potentially covered in ice/slush and being battered by Arctic winds. I'm not a fan of the local valley roads, but we played safe and largely stuck to them today, but I had allowed for the possibility of doing some quieter roads later if the weather permitted ...

So, I rode to Littleborough to meet Brian, and then we rode back through Todmorden on the A6033 and took the A646 to Rose Grove on the fringes of Burnley. My route of choice from there these days is the Padiham Greenway, but I had thought that an ungritted path might not be a good idea today. As it happened, we had only seen one short stretch of roadside ice/slush on the way out so we gave the Greenway a go. Brian had not ridden it before and wanted to take a look at it ... It was fine, and he liked it.

He entertained me along there with a tale of how a naked elderly thug had recently threatened to batter him at his local swimming baths for daring to use a shower before the old guy had finished getting dry - *** gasp - the _cheek_ of it ***! Yes, the man was no longer in the shower by then. No, I don't get it! Neither did Brian, nor a witness who wondered what on earth was up with the irate pensioner ... My theory is that Mister Angry had been the local hard man and was struggling to give up his thuggish ways in old age.

We left Padiham by my preferred lanes route through Read and along the Old Roman Road. No ice anywhere. In fact, though conditions were chilly with a blustery wind, it was nowhere near as bad as we had feared it would be. We could have ridden 'over the tops' without too much difficulty, but it was nice to do an easy ride for a change.

We made a quick pit-stop at the Spring Wood visitor centre where Brian used my phone to take a blurred photo of the inside of his hand. I really don't think that seeing it would add much to your day, so here is a very slightly more entertaining picture that I took instead, of Brian standing in front of our bikes and with lots of leaves lying about. Ok, ok - I did say _'slightly_ more entertaining' - where exactly did I suggest that you would purr with pleasure, or wet yourself laughing! 






We descended to Whalley where I spotted a couple of cyclists sitting at outdoor tables, supping hot drinks and munching food. I stored that in my mental database, under '_Places where cyclists can buy food and drinks, and consume them [Whalley/Clitheroe area]_' It is the kind of information that could come in handy one day ... 

We rode on through Mitton and Bashall Eaves to Country Kitchen cafe in Waddington where we bought delicious goodies and sat about eating, drinking and chatting found a big 'CLOSED' sign on the door - oops! I hadn't bothered to check opening hours because the cafe has always been open when I have gone there. Of course, I have only ever been there at weekends ... [It is open Wed - Sun and Bank Holiday Mondays]

We decided to head into Clitheroe to find an alternative cafe there. I'm sure that there must be quite a few but we didn't see one that we fancied on the way through. A quick search of my mental database for '_Places where cyclists can buy food and drinks, and consume them [Whalley/Clitheroe area]_' revealed a recent entry ...

And so it came to pass that we found ourselves sitting at an outdoor table in Whalley with brie, cranberry and red onion paninis, buttered scones (with jam), and hot drinks. Ok, Brian - you can eat it now ... 






Suitably refuelled, we headed off up the Col de Accrington Road, once host to a titanic tussle between forum climbing legend dr_pink and would-be forum climbing legend potsy***.

It was necessary to make another stop at the toilet block at Spring Wood. You know what old men's bladders are like. (If you don't, they are like old women's bladders, only more masculine!)

Back up the Old Roman Road, Greenway and A646 to Todmorden, where I said goodbye to Brian as he headed back to Littleborough. I completed my metric century along the A646 to home. (101 km/63 miles.)

Many thanks to Brian for the company.

I only have one metric century to do in December and that will be my metric century challenge done for 2015. I only have 50-odd miles left to hit my mileage target, so that one ride would do the job, but I have several others planned before the _Bah Humbug!_ season kicks off. All being well, I will be a few percent up on my target.



*** Result: dr_pink at top of the climb, potsy somewhere near the bottom, making impromptu and entirely unconvincing 'essential' adjustments to his tyre pressures.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Nov 2015)

Everywhere was white over with frost this morning so I did a quick change to the wheelset with my new Marathon Winter tyres on for the first icy commute of the season. Mostly it wasn't too bad but there were a couple of stretches down the lanes that made me glad I had done the swap.

After a cold day in the warehouse the return trip made me realise how much more effort these tyres need to get moving so I'll be aiming to use them only when needed.









Looking very seasonal at Atcham.


----------



## Oldbloke (23 Nov 2015)

Another freezing cold clear morning,waited until midday for positive temperatures. Decided to try a few bigger and longer hills towards Ger.

The 16 kms climb got worse as I went on, road got icier and worse condition, decided to re-route 6 kms from the summit. Didn't much enjoy the descent, lots of icy patches under trees, mucky and poorly surfaced roads so a few "clenched buttocks" moments!

Think I'll give that route a miss until Spring! 

68kms in 3 hours, painfully slow!


----------



## Jon George (24 Nov 2015)

Today's proposed TT stage of Le Tour De Cochon to East Bergolt has had to be cancelled due to a suspected case of mild gout in my left knee.


----------



## Katherine (24 Nov 2015)

Jon George said:


> Today's proposed TT stage of Le Tour De Cochon to East Bergolt has had to be cancelled due to a suspected case of mild gout in my left knee.


Hope that it settles soon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Everywhere was white over with frost this morning so I did a quick change to the wheelset with my new Marathon Winter tyres on for the first icy commute of the season. Mostly it wasn't too bad but there were a couple of stretches down the lanes that made me glad I had done the swap.
> 
> After a cold day in the warehouse the return trip made me realise how much more effort these tyres need to get moving so I'll be aiming to use them only when needed.
> 
> ...




its a bit off putting when you see it all white and frosty..but its great when you get going..as long as its not windy..


----------



## Littgull (24 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> After a lazy couple of weeks, I decided to get stuck in and do a metric century ride today, my November ride for the metric century a month challenge.
> 
> @Littgull was free and he decided to join me. It had looked as though the weather might turn nasty on us so we decided to give ourselves a break from relentless hills, and especially from relentless hills potentially covered in ice/slush and being battered by Arctic winds. I'm not a fan of the local valley roads, but we played safe and largely stuck to them today, but I had allowed for the possibility of doing some quieter roads later if the weather permitted ...
> 
> ...



Great report Colin of our highly enjoyable ride yesterday. I laughed out loud at your description of my ineptitude as a photographer and of the actual photographs taken. What I never told you is that whenever I attempt to take a photo of family etc there follows howls of 'No, let someone else take it. He's never got one to come out right yet!'

Those paninis and then the scones sure were tasty and welcome to fuel our return leg. I clocked 60.7 miles when I reached my house and what luck, I'd only been indoors half an hour and the rain came down heavily and stayed that way for the rest of the night.

See you in December.


----------



## Saluki (25 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/438867468

My new favourite route to the Hospital. I had a bit of an early detour, along Sea Road to the leisure centre and then back to the roundabout. It was enough of a detour to tip me over the 15 mile mark.
Going along the A1214, the last 1/3 of the ride, I went on the road, rather than the cyclepath, hence the PR along there. I also took the roadie as it was 7 degrees so little chance of sliding down the road on him. Great route.

1:05:38 for 15.02 miles. Home to Sausage Shop was 15:50 so it wasn't setting any records for me there. I might have to turn it into a segment


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Nov 2015)

Good tempo commute in today so feeling a bit weary at the moment,good job it's quiet at work at the moment.

One too many layers really and didn't really need the Rapha winter cap either but it's better than being cold.

Dunno if it's the new rear light set-up but seem to be getting given more room when being overtaken,only one coach got a bit close this morning;even the white van men were giving me a wide berth.

Just got to get a better front light when funds allow,might have to save up for an Exposure Strada,the TraceR I have just got is brilliant(excuse the pun).

https://www.strava.com/activities/438974568/overview


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2015)

No ride yesterday. Warmer socks bought, what a waste, feet and socks will not fit in shoes. Fool I am. Paramo hat bought ( in Harrogate, our nearest stockist ) and that does work. The windproof bit anyway. I guess it will not rain anywhere near me for a week or two now, so I forget to tell all about how waterproof it is. Confident of this one though.

Today's ride was unexceptional, still cold, a little breeze and dry. 31.2 miles out through Viaduct Road in Armley, Lawnswood, Bramhope and Otley to Weston, where I did the sandwich eating. The Cockpit Farm tearooms do not open till Thursday, so I just retraced my route home. I think I will have to plan a more circular route, in advance, or in the shower, just to add variety. Lets call it my November resolution.


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Nov 2015)

This week I bought a new bike. A cheap Pinnacle hybrid to use as a pootling bike, and today it arrived and got a shakedown.

He's rather bright 




So, off we went to Dalston again by the riverside path, which has now been cleaned up (well, mostly) and grabbed a pic of the Caldew Cockerel millennium sculpture.




As is customary, the new guy had to be introduced to the "Cafe Stop", do a detour uphill to a coffee shop attached to Cranstons butchers was called for. A large one and a nice fruit scone went down a treat.




But the light would be fading soon, so it was back to Carlisle, but hey, why not make another detour to get a photo of the Castle? 




Through the town centre, and back along the Botcherby cycle way to home. A nice 18 miles shakedown. It needs a little fettling. Gears need tweaking, bar position and controls need changed, I'll probably change the grips for ergo ones and the pedals will be changed too. The rack needs to go on, and we are good to go! Very nice bike, would make a cracking commuter. 



https://www.strava.com/activities/439136841


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2015)

With family stuff to do first thing, and a sore throat to suffer ... I eventually grabbed the opportunity to pop out for a post-fettle ride on my old British Eagle...

Not many miles, but a relatively warmish day with little wind to get in the way.






A bit of 'Off Piste' behind Riverside just for the chance to grab a pic of my Touristique..






And leaning on the wall of a house mentioned in the Domesday Book in Great Billing..

Nice to pedal the old bike around for a while and give it some fresh air...

A leisurely & pleasant 10 miles...

https://www.strava.com/activities/439139943


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Nov 2015)

Steady zone 2 commute this morning,again with no incidents or hiccups.

https://www.strava.com/activities/439533036

Stopped to take some pics before the a14 flyover going in to Fen Ditton and two bods(one on a bike another in a car)stopped to see if I was ok so thanks if you happen to be on here.

So just some rubbish pics to finish although they do show up the new rear light arrangement nicely;













For those who are interested the main light is this;

http://www.ultimatesportsengineering.com/exposure-lights/cycle-lights-2016/tracer

And the other two is this;

https://www.alpkit.com/products/tau

When funds allow will get two of the tau fronts and look at getting an Exposure Strada.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2015)

Weather forecast all week was saying today would be cloudy, but warm (for the time of year) little wind and no rain, ideal to use up one of the few days of leave I need to take before Christmas.

Alarm goes off at 4:30, out on the road by 05:15. First couple of hours saw hardly any traffic, at times I was going miles before seeing any sign of life, was pretty spooky, felt like I had the whole world to myself.

As it started to get light saw my first owl in quite a while, then a couple of miles later saw another one.

After about 60 miles it started raining, was not a happy bunny, was that light drizzle that just goes right through everything, luckily I had my sealskinz on so my feet stayed dry, but I had crappy gloves on that got wet through straight away. The BBC did get the bit about the temperature right though, so even though I was wet, I was still warm.

As I got towards the end of my ride I decided to pop into Sainsburys to pick up some bits - cake and sweets! and then I also popped into the chippy - for chips!

When I got home I realised I'd left my drinks bottle in the chippy - luckily it is just around the corner, so went back and got it. lady said I went off to quick and they couldn't catch me!

Excluding the return to the chippy did a tad over 102 miles. So the November imperial century was finally done, hopefully I won't leave December so late.

This ride saw me break last years mileage and was my 21st imperial century - so I've also smashed last years record of 14.

Needs a few cups of tea now

https://www.strava.com/activities/439631596


----------



## Stonechat (26 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Weather forecast all week was saying today would be cloudy, but warm (for the time of year) little wind and no rain, ideal to use up one of the few days of leave I need to take before Christmas.
> 
> Alarm goes off at 4:30, out on the road by 05:15. First couple of hours saw hardly any traffic, at times I was going miles before seeing any sign of life, was pretty spooky, felt like I had the whole world to myself.
> 
> ...


Good ride @Supersuperleeds 
Make my effort - two imperial centuries look feeble, though it is more than last year's 1


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Good ride @Supersuperleeds
> Make my effort - two imperial centuries look feeble, though it is more than last year's 1



Thanks, you've done some stonking rides this year.

I'm still a long way behind the likes of @ianrauk I think he is up to 30 something for the year and 160 odd in total!


----------



## Old jon (26 Nov 2015)

A proper round trip today, a bit of map gazing before leaving worked well. On the wall behind me as I type this is an Ordnance Survey 1.25 inch to the mile sheet centred on my postcode, a wonderful bit of kit, a 25 mile square of the West Riding on an A0 sheet, in a frame, on the wall. Anyway, 32.3 miles from the middle of the map, around my bit of Holbeck warm up maze and out to John O' Gaunt's. Roadworks by Thwaite Gate delayed me ( and a lot of others of course ) so much that in the first hour of riding I only covered 8 miles. Not usually that slow. Anyway, through Woodlesford, Swillington, Garforth and up its cliff ( puff, pant ), Micklefield, Lotherton Hall, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and home. Not too dissimilar to previous rides in that area, but there are not a lot of alternate roads about.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2015)

First double figure ride earlier this morning on latest single speed Raleigh that is currently undergoing test miles , all went well even managed good average mph and bike proved very comfy to ride looking forward to doing a few more smiles per miles ride on this one


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Nov 2015)

First ride for about three weeks. Cycled to millets garden centre, met up with a few local cyclistsy, had a hot chocolate and a cake, came home. A dull damp day but I did just over 30 miles, quite pleased with that.

No photos today, to dull and saw nothing of interest.


----------



## gaz71 (26 Nov 2015)

I really enjoyed my ride on the way home from work tonight.Nice mild calm weather with the added bonus of cycling past a nice long traffic jam heading towards Kingston.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Nov 2015)

Having not done a ride on Weds, did a slightly longer ride.

I wanted to do an endurance ride - zone 2 approx apart from hills, although going higher on hills.
Not sure I exactly kept to that, especially as the first 15 miles were rather rolling.

My route was through Ascot, skirting to the south around Bracknell (I used to work there 1992-2005, to be avoided)

I skirted Crowthorne too , reaching Finchampstead and nearly missing my turn.
At this point turned north through Barkham and Sindleshaw toward Twyford. There turned east through Waltham St Lawrence and through Windsor home again,

Weather was variable. There was a little wind but not too much, but variable amounts of drizzle and light rain. it eased and was not a problem

A nice ride mostly avoiding towns, though one or two busier roads.

48.33 miles @ 16.3 mph with 1572 feet climbed
Please with that speed as it was not a hard ride, though maybe worked a bit too hard for it to be an endurance ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/440199205

On Strava I was in zone 2 or 1 68% of time so not so bad as I thought


----------



## Stonechat (27 Nov 2015)

gaz71 said:


> I really enjoyed my ride on the way home from work tonight.Nice mild calm weather with the added bonus of cycling past a nice long traffic jam heading towards Kingston.


Kingston never seems to have a good flow of traffic- I mostly avoid it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Nov 2015)

I've just about stopped seeing double, and got the use of both ankles back, so I went for a short jolly.

https://www.strava.com/activities/440291089

It felt okay, hopefully that means I can crank the mileage back up.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Nov 2015)

gaz71 said:


> I really enjoyed my ride on the way home from work tonight.Nice mild calm weather with the added bonus of cycling past a nice long traffic jam heading towards Kingston.


That always makes me smile, Passing the traffic towards Kingston, then it's even sweeter, if you crack on towards Putney, and the traffic is nose to tail.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Nov 2015)

Well I finally got out on my first Manchester ride. @ColinJ very kindly offered to show me a few sights in his neck of the woods, so met up in Todmorden.






Forecast was a bit grim for later in the day so we set off heading through Hebden Bridge (which I've heard of...somehow) and Mytholmroyd before hitting the first climb. Near the top the wind got a little outrageous, so we diverted off the main road just after Cragg Vale. The view was fantastic.





















Hilly climbs was followed by step descents, and on new roads I was taking the downs almost as slowly as I was climbing!

Another climb up Luddenden Foot, avoiding a rather irate driver (irate for goodness knows what reason other than we hadn't thrown ourselves and our bikes into the nearest ditch for him) for another photo op






Then thru Midgley for another climb, at this point the weather started turning from reasonable sunshine to light rain. In the distance, dark clouds were a loomin'.






Photo of a photo being taken of a photo being taken...






A few more skittish descents, this time in light rain, and back through Hebden Bridge (still hadn't figured out how I knew this place) where @ColinJ went full evil and looped us back to a monstrous hill that I shall call "Mount Sonofabitch" (although its technical name is Heptonstall Road). The rain lashed down as I huffed and puffed my way up the 1 mile, 10% average gradient, having to stop 3 times for a quick breather while Colin effortlessly span his way ahead of me.

Then the rain got heavier, and for the last 100 yards I was treated to cobbles! And mad bus drivers doing Colin McRae impressions!

Almost at the top I was greeted with the beautiful oasis that was a cafe.






A cold shivering Nomad sat eating his chip butty and drank his tea, but in truth it didn't concern me too much as Colin was great company, even though it was clear from the last climb that he was secretly trying to kill me.

I also had a theory that I maybe read about Hebden Bridge due to some war, perhaps the war of the roses?

(^^ I've looked, it has no history with wars, floral or otherwise).

After the pitstop, and being reassured it was all downhill from here, we carried on up the rest of the climb (there was some left apparently) and then had to stop as Colin was suffering from a slack bottom.






Then followed quite a few sketchy descents, and some unannounced climbs before a final photo op of some more stunning scenery.






Finally making our way back down to Todmorden where we parted ways and I spent 20 minutes loading the car back up for the ride home.

Despite not having ridden too much recently, having the backend of my manflu, and clearly being out of my depth with these hills, I thoroughly enjoyed it, and must give massive thanks to @ColinJ for all the local tales he passed on, being great company, and being very, VERY patient!

I also found out it was the second biggest ascent in a single ride, after Velothon Wales - and that was only 150 metres more over an extra 60 miles!

I still don't know where I know Hebden Bridge from.

https://www.strava.com/activities/440284946


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2015)

Nomadski said:


> A few more skittish descents, this time in light rain, and back through Hebden Bridge (still hadn't figured out how I knew this place) where @ColinJ went full evil and looped us back to a monstrous hill that I shall call "Mount Sonofabitch" (although its technical name is Heptonstall Road). The rain lashed down as I huffed and puffed my way up the 1 mile, 10% average gradient, having to stop 3 times for a quick breather while Colin effortlessly span his way ahead of me.
> 
> Then the rain got heavier, and for the last 100 yards I was treated to cobbles! And mad bus drivers doing Colin McRae impressions!
> 
> ...


_Muhaha_! 

Thanks for the company @Nomadski - without you I might not have bothered riding today with that forecast of wind and rain, In fact, we didn't get the rain until the end of the ride so it didn't spoil it. It was nice to meet you and I hope you come along on other rides in the years to come now you are in NW England. 

I am impressed by how well your phone takes pictures in variable light conditions. The pictures I took weren't up to much because I was getting buffeted by the wind while taking them and they were all blurred. You seem to have got the locations right which must be a combination of a GPS tracklog and geotagging the pictures, because I am sure you would not be able to remember every twist and turn of our route!

The reason we were getting chilled outside the cafe was because neither of us had a lock with us and we did not want to leave our bikes unguarded. They would probably have been safe, but how convenient would it have been for a bike thief to jump on a bike and just freewheel down a mile of road at 10% - no way for us to catch him/her other than to hop on the other bike and set off in pursuit!

The _Slack Bottom_ comment was a joke! The unobservant among you may not have noticed the sign behind me ... 

Damon - I suggested that your iffy brakes might be due to greasy wheel rims ... I hosed my bike down when I got home and my rims were filthy! Baby wipes might be a good thing to clean the rims with. In fact, I'll go and try that on my bike now and will report back shortly ...

YIKES!  This picture is how many baby wipes it took to get the rims clean even _after_ hosing the wheels down ...






Yes - I think that cleaning your wheel rims WOULD improve your braking!


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Nov 2015)

Another day off today and the first ride in a week, thanks to work...

The forecast was dry, but grey and overcast to start with but promised rain of biblical proportions from mid-morning onwards, so I roughly planned to be out for no more than a couple of hours.
Literally half a mile from home and going through traffic calming chicanes I had the pleasure of a private hire driver getting uneccisarily close and revving his engine such was his determination to get past despite there being no room for him. He then forced his way through with a too close pass and sped off. I caught up with him a few hundred yards on where he was all over the road trying to find his fare...
Out towards Thorner but I was only on Coal Road when the chain came off (again, changing up the the big ring at the front). Stopped, put back on, checked, all seemed OK, so on my way.
Down the hill to Thorner, up Milner Lane and then took the road towards Collingham (Bramham Lane, which becomes Jewitt Lane). regular readers might recall me saying I was going to avoid this route due to the mud on the road - well I decided to ignore my own advice and there was even more mud on the road than usual.
Honestly it was ridiculous and I will _definitely_ be avoiding it now until the spring...
From Collingham to Linton, then Wetherby and the bridge over the A1 towards Walton, where the chain came off again...
Again, no apparent problem and easily popped back on, but it was vexing me by this point.
Took the turning down to Thorp Arch where I enjoyed a buffeting headwind for much of the run down to the village, then over the river and up into Boston Spa where I had another close pass where there clearly wasn't room due to parked cars. The chain was getting a bit noisy at this point, presumably due to the amount of mud and other rubbish thrown up and my persistence with dry lube - I clearly need to switch to wet now.
The quick route to Clifford, then down to Bramham and the Col de Town Hill, before looping back towards Thorner (the headwind was back and making itself a nuisance), then the long climb out of the village, along Skeltons Lane (a very unexpected PB here, I found out later) and round to home.

*25.07 miles in 1hr 47m at an average of 14.0 mph with 964ft climbed*, which isn't bad considering the headwind and number of hills on the return leg. All good fun too, and great to be back out on the bike. I just need to get 9 miles in before Tuesday to give me 200 miles for the month.





Cleaned the bike as it was beyond filthy and after giving the front mech another once over, took the bike to the shop for them to have a look at.
They phoned just before 5 to say it's ready, but the lad who called wasn't sure what they'd done. Mind you with a charge of £6 to pay when I collect it tomorrow it can't be so much! 

PS - the forecast mid-morning rain actually arrived at about 4pm...


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> They phoned just before 5 to say it's ready, but the lad who called wasn't sure what they'd done. Mind you with a charge of £6 to pay when I collect it tomorrow it can't be so much!


Was going to suggest tinkering with limit screws on the derailleurs . but lbs probably did that . the screws control how far the derailleurs move one inward ,one outward . hopefully they fixed it .sounds like a nice ride despite the chain


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> Was going to suggest tinkering with limit screws on the derailleurs . but lbs probably did that . the screws control how far the derailleurs move one inward ,one outward . hopefully they fixed it .sounds like a nice ride despite the chain


Thanks - I'd tried that after watching a couple of YouTube videos after my previous ride and everything looked to be lined up and working OK and I couldn't replicate the chain coming off while the bike was on the work stand - but it kept coming off out on the road (under load?). It's a variation on route I enjoy, on mainly quiet roads despite being right on the edges of the city. Thanks again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2015)

I rode the trainer indoors as a prelude to todays Black Friday escapades. A good workout, nothing to take pictures of, unless someone wants to see pictures of old exercise equipment, a concrete floor, and some workshop area. I did get a helmet cam today, but the LBS was closed until tomorrow. I went to the hiking store instead, they had no pot stands for stoves, so back to the big box building supply where I got the helmet cam for actual supplies for making something. Snow, rain, sleet, and falling temperatures will make a ride today unlikely as well, but cold but glorious weather is on tap for tomorrow.


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Thanks - I'd tried that after watching a couple of YouTube videos after my previous ride and everything looked to be lined up and working OK and I couldn't replicate the chain coming off while the bike was on the work stand - but it kept coming off out on the road (under load?). It's a variation on route I enjoy, on mainly quiet roads despite being right on the edges of the city. Thanks again.



My bike has rear 'suspension' and there is definitely a difference between being on the stand and on the road. I'd not think there was a difference with a solid frame tho'. Perhaps the best idea would be to screw in the appropriate screw until you couldn't change to the large ring then back off to the point where it will just change, then try it on the road.


----------



## Nomadski (28 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> _Muhaha_!
> 
> Thanks for the company @Nomadski - without you I might not have bothered riding today with that forecast of wind and rain, In fact, we didn't get the rain until the end of the ride so it didn't spoil it. It was nice to meet you and I hope you come along on other rides in the years to come now you are in NW England.
> 
> ...



I'll certainly be looking at giving the bike a good clean after today's shift. That's an incredible amount of muck right there!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2015)

Just back from an early 27 miles on the Raleigh type 8806 single speed bike furthest ride to date for said bike . Frosty on the verges but road surface was fine .







Down through town centre and Little irchester up to irchester along to Hinwick .






Where hinwick hall was looking majestic in the dark. Along to Bozeat and then up to Easton maudit .

View attachment 111237


Then along to Yardley Hastings and across the drive to castle Ashby house and on to the a428 till Denton and along to Wishton .






Then head home via earls Barton and Mears Ashby. Enjoy your riding


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Nov 2015)

Out early today to fit in with other plans and weather.
Iwas on my best bike today, first time in almost a month. It felt light, low, lithe and lovely... Unlike the rider who had the remnants of a cold. 
It was horrid at first, at one point I looked at my garmin- 5.3 miles! I felt like shite. 
Snot rockets everywhere. The ride in my head was going to be lots longer than the ride that actually happened.
Just before The Gransdens I was caught by a man and woman, we had a chat and I rode the 4 miles to Gamlingay with them. It was just what I needed, it shook me from my lethargy.
Turning at Gamlingay gave me the wind on my back for most of the way home which felt lovely, the sun almost making me feel warm.




This is the only pic I took and it does look quite warm, but it wasn't.
25 enjoyable miles and the best bike stayed clean!

https://www.strava.com/activities/440647004


----------



## Old jon (28 Nov 2015)

No ride yesterday. At various times I cleaned the bike, played with dough, spent some brass ( nowt to do with black Friday ), oiled and greased bits of bike and did other bits of domestic stuff. Has to happen now and then.
A fine, cold morning. Fooled I was, but never mind. The intention was to ride as far as Denton Bridge, which would have been about forty miles for the round trip. I did 26.1 instead. Towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road, Otley Road and then at Lawnswood turn left onto the old road. This has more hills. I may be daft. It also passes the Cookridge water tower which is about as high as Leeds ever gets.



After the last climb there is the drop down the old Chevin into Otley, but the view from the top had already shown me the rain rushing down the Wharfe valley towards me. So a quick munch of a meat pie by the maypole, back on the bike and head for Leeds Road. The rain caught me at Bramhope, I got the waterproof jacket on OK, but the hat defeated my freezing fingers. Moral, put the hat on first. I may learn.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Nov 2015)

I took advantage of a break in the weather, and I nipped out to get a couple of these bad boys.






Although mine are 25's.

https://www.strava.com/activities/440786734

.


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Nov 2015)

The chilly south-westerly wind once again determined todays route as there was no way I was starting out across the open forest into it so I plotted a route along the lines of my previous 100k which at least gave some hedgerow shelter from the worst of it.

It was also a debut ride for my newly acquired North-wave boots as I set off with slightly sunny skys overhead but wet roads below after more overnight rain. The tailwind made easy work of the first 20 or so miles, through the Test Valley hamlets of Awbridge, Lockerley & Mottisfont to Broughton where a direction change to the east meant the end of the wind assistance & the realisation that I'd actually planned in a little hill just before Kings Somborne which thankfully was only a 1.5 mile 4% cat 4.

The downhill was into the breeze, making it quite bearable, & from there it was down through Braishfield, back to Awbridge & then west through Sherfield English & Whiteparish before crossing back into the New Forest. 

A brief shower made the wet leafy forest roads a little treacherous for a while as I headed through Woodgreen to Godshill where I cleverly picked up the road home across the open forest to Furzley with the wind at my back!

63 miles in all & metric ton number 33 for the year & for some reason it was one of the most satisfying but that may have been because I got home with warm dry feet!

https://www.strava.com/activities/440787258/overview

















Toastie feet!!


----------



## Diggs (28 Nov 2015)

After the winds of last week it was good to get out on the social ride again. I could even feel the sun at one point! Did a 30 mile route that I was fairly familar with so it was nice to see a few good segment times, the winter bike wasn't letting me down.

Pics are screen grabs from the cam so excuse the quality.


Had Elbow's "One Day Like This" as an earworm most of the way round and we were certainly drinking in the morning sun...











The rather more serious boys of the Athlon Sports ride came gliding past at one point at the back of the reservoir (well we were on a social ride)


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Nov 2015)

Chilly club ride today but a Garmin malfunction meant I missed the start so had to play catch up;only trouble was the strong head wind meant slow progress so decided to keep as steady as possible pace and catch up at the River tea rooms in St Ives.

Got on the busway at Westwick with the intention of keeping on it until St Ives as I should catch the moderate group up as they do a de-tour via Fenstanton;got part of the way and saw the easy group on the next section in the distance so thought I should catch them and finish the busway leg with them.

However as I came to the junction for the road there was the mods with Dave repairing a puncture so I was able to di the rest of the first leg with them.

Suitably re-freshed at St Ives we headed off only for Dave to have another flat;no probe suitably fixed we set off again only for,,,,

,,yep another puncture for Dave.So a borrowed tube and use of my pump as he had run out of canisters for his co2 thingy and we were off again.

Get to Earith with the weather starting to deteriorate yep another puncture9slow one this time) for Dave,you couldn't make this up.So he decides to pump it up and took a short cut home.

So the remaining four headed back and once to Haddenham I turned off to do a loop via Littleport to complete this months Strava Fondo.

Managed to drag myself round and got back to Ely just as it was about to properly start raining;stopped at a shop for a recovery mars bar to find I had a puncture too,luckily was not far from home so wobbled back safely.

So an eventful ride but enjoyable despite that with good company;first run out with the new club gillet made by Champion sports with was excellent as was the Sportful no rain jersey,shorts and leg warmers.

https://www.strava.com/activities/440869928


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2015)

Another ride indoors today, after taking Mrs. GA to lunch and the mall. Promised improvements in the weather did not materialize, although not rainy.


----------



## Saluki (28 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/441074429

Home to hospital, the kind of direct route. A bit parky out there tonight. 8 degrees but that side wind was a bit interesting. 
I need another 17 miles this month to hit my target. Only 90 more miles to my new, revised, annual target. Might be revising that some more, if I can get some decent rides in.


----------



## Cush (29 Nov 2015)

No cycling to report due to other commitments and the *weather* but if anyone knows Wetheral near Carlisle they may appreciate how chuffed I felt yesterday to get myself, SWMBO and two middle age over fed and under exercised dogs up the 99 steps from the Eden to Wetheral Station. I can honestly say none of us were out of puff. Knackered but still breathing without gasping for air.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2015)

only 18 miles this morning decided to head home at 14 mile point as just starting to spit and the wind was picking up , then visit from the puncture fairy so 3 stops to reinflate in last 2 miles as didnt fancy doing repair in the dark


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2015)

Nope - isn't happening today.

Hissing down and bonkers winds and I am staying in. Football to watch at noon when my misery may well be compounded as we are away to Spuds which will be tricky to say the least.

Have managed less than 60 miles this month and have put on two pounds in weight.

Weather has been dreadful since the last Thursday in October and I have conceded defeat this month in the long running battle with Mother Nature.

Bring on a nice, dry December...

...please!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2015)

Even I'm staying in today. Wind is just too much. Had a nice 100 miler planned. So bike fettling, footy at noon and F1 later it is.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Even I'm staying in today. Wind is just too much. Had a nice 100 miler planned. So bike fettling, footy at noon and F1 later it is.



Nice that it is on BT too! Won't have to fanny around finding a stream. KTBFFH!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2015)

I must be mad or addictied or both I just been for a bike ride .Got up this morning looked at the weather and thought oh dear had arranged with mates for an afternoon ride . text from first mate bailing out at 10 .Hung around looking out at the weather. Second mate bailed at 12 .Had some dinner dithered some more then got over ruled on tennis or f1 on the telly . Sod the tennis so out with the bike . Set off with no plan hoping to get an hour in before the wind got to bad . Cropston to Rothley and I was flying lovely tailwind then I had a plan for a strava segment that a certain ccer is quicker than me . So millionaire row full attack and smashed @Supersuperleeds time by a full second yes a full second thanks tailwind  I think he said if I beat his time he'd go for it on his road bike .there you go mate .The loop then turned into the headwind Swithland round the back of Bradgate park pass the golf course There was some nutters playing golf fancy being out in this weather ! Up to the crossroads left to the top of Sharply hill doing 18 mph on the steady descent round the corner on to the steep bit and it was like hitting a wall as I hit the headwind full on down to 14 mph downhill ! Through Newtown Linford and one last Strava segment tailwind as well so braggie hill sprint was attacked new pr of 30 seconds less than a year ago my first ride on strava this segment was 58 sec I think I'm improving. Home with 14 miles done in under an hour and missed the worst of the rain . still think I'm mad for going out


----------



## Dark46 (29 Nov 2015)

No cycling today BUT I did clean the bike, does that count?

I had got fully kitted out with overshoes too, then openned the garage to be confronted with a filthy bike from the last wettish night ride. I just couldn't turn up on a bike in such a dirty state. 

Hoping to get back early from work in the week to get out in the evenings.


----------



## hedder2212 (29 Nov 2015)

Headed into town to do the weekly shop. Both gear cables snapped on the way into town. No idea why but my guess is because they were really cheap cables. Whizzed over to LBS and picked up a complete set before they shut. Rode home and got them fitted, then a ride back into town and down to Walsall Arboretum with a few laps around Hatherton Lake to "test". All is well. 
Im now soaked and cold. but a total of 14 miles in total today which is more than ive done all week.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Nov 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/441440419

30 odd miles in the wind.

















It's the 10th year of the Winchester Christmas market, so I got myself some Sloe and cranberry jam, from a little independent stall.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Nov 2015)

No ride today (have you seen the weather? ), so I'll post about yesterdays ride if that's OK..? 

With the road bike being at the shop, it was an early ride out on the hybrid.
Decided against wearing my Altura winter gloves and regretted it within 5 minutes of setting off - it was blooming cold at 8am yesterday morning and the Aldi gloves I had on were doing little to alter that.
Local roads and then out through Cross Gates and down Manston Lane, before taking the bridleway out on Nanny Goat lane and out towards Garforth. As I came around the corner for the short run parallel to the M1 before the underpass there were two deer grazing - I don't know who was more surprised, them or me! One deer scooted through a hole in the fence and off, the other one tried to follow, missed the gap, bounced off the fence and then ran in the opposite direction.
Under the M1 and past the stables where the bridleway was more of a mudbath, but I managed to get through without falling off.
That said, I've made a mistake putting a Schwalbe Marathon tyre on the back wheel of the hybrid. It might have good puncture protection but it's slow on the road and has very little grip off road. I think I'll have to change it again, possibly putting a pair of Land Cruisers on...
Down to Barwick Road, a quick right under the railway bridge and up the hill before turning onto Barrowby Lane and heading for the bridleway / NCN R66.
Into the woods and up the hill and I thought I'd stop to take a couple of pics:










Back on the bike and up the climb over the M1, then the dash down to Thorpe Park, where the office building work continues with the bridleway closed / diverted again.
Up onto the other end of Barrowby Lane (there is a bit missing in the middle where they put the M1), down Austhorpe Lane where a very considerate dog walker saw me approaching and still decided to cross the road in front of me (looked straight at me, paused, then set off anyway) forcing me to slow down to avoid him colliding with me. 
Back down the first part of Manston Lane, then a loop through Pendas Fields and onto Barwick Road, a circuit around Pendas Way to add a bit more mileage on, then up to home with a final loop to push the ride over 12 miles.

So, *12.32 miles in 57m at an average of 12.8mph*, with only 380ft climbed (it felt like more).
All good though and more importantly it puts me fractionally over 204 miles for November - which tomorrows forecast suggests will be it for this month...






The only downer is that the wireless cycle computer now refuses to work at all if the front light is on (it would previously work with the light on the low setting).
I'll have to think about how to get around that one before the next after dark ride - the shape of the handlebars means that the light can't be mounted any further away and I've already tried rerouting the cable connecting the light to the battery pack...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> Headed into town to do the weekly shop. Both gear cables snapped on the way into town. *No idea why* but my guess is because they were really cheap cables.


It might be because you went out on a ride after the roads had been gritted and left the bike covered in salt? That stuff is terrible for 'rotting' exposed metal if not cleaned off post-ride.


----------



## hedder2212 (29 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It might be because you went out on a ride after the roads had been gritted and left the bike covered in salt? That stuff is terrible for 'rotting' exposed metal if not cleaned off post-ride.


The roads havent been gritted yet.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> The roads havent been gritted yet.


Lucky thing - we've had a few really cold nights recently which meant that our roads _were_ gritted.


----------



## hedder2212 (29 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Lucky thing - we've had a few really cold nights recently which meant that our roads _were_ gritted.


Walsall Council are too cheap and stupid to grit the roads yet. Theyll do what theyve done for the last few years. Wait until the snow is coming down thick and fast and their trucks cant get up the slightest incline, grit half of the boroughs roads and then declare a "roads crisis".


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> Walsall Council are too cheap and stupid to grit the roads yet. Theyll do what theyve done for the last few years. Wait until the snow is coming down thick and fast and their trucks cant get up the slightest incline, grit half of the boroughs roads and then declare a "roads crisis".


We had a gritting fiasco a few winters back when the local council basically ran out of grit! It might be that they are better organised now, or just that we haven't had a winter severe enough to catch them out again.


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Nov 2015)

One of our CC friends came down to stay for the weekend, she asked if she should bring her bike, but of course we said. Yesterday was a bit of sightseeing, last night involved imbibing a little too much fire water and this morning I had the clever idea of riding our fixed into a fairly hostile wind, a bit bonkers but great fun. I am just happy no one was videoing me climbing a 15% hill into a 40mph wind, I was making progress but my speedo did not agree. Oh well, we got to the increasingly renowned http://www.cafe-ventoux.cc which has had over 170 cyclists there at one time, today for reasons that escape me, we were the sole cycling customers. The owners know us quite well so we spent a little too long chatting given the wind if anything was increasing in strength.
On the way back it looked as though virtually every farmer had the same bright idea to trim the hawthorn hedgerows, at one point we actually had to turn around due to a carpet of thorns and find another route. Unfortunately within the next few miles 2 of us got punctures, the first for us for a couple of years, at least we stayed dry and the wind was behind us. Mind you on the occasions it was from the side dr_pink was doing some interesting manoeuvres I haven't seen her attempt before whenever she passed an open gateway. Only 26 miles, without our friend who was struggling a little it might have been a bit more, as it turned out it was probably the right decision because 20 mins after getting back the rain arrived in horizontal sheets.
Lumpy country but lovely roads










Are we mad? Almost certainly, but the cake tasted all the better for it.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Nov 2015)

Yesterday's ride, a brief 1.7 miles on the new bike, Brompton M3L. That's my riding done for the next 4 weeks due to a minor operation, might get a couple in before next year.


----------



## gavgav (29 Nov 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Nope - isn't happening today.
> 
> Hissing down and bonkers winds and I am staying in. Football to watch at noon when my misery may well be compounded as we are away to Spuds which will be tricky to say the least.
> 
> ...


Here here! One lousy ride in November meaning my worst monthly mileage in 3 yrs of taking cycling up again, at 33 miles.

Rotten weather, with constant wind and rain, and I'm afraid December looks the same from the Met Office forecast.

Feeling quite down at the moment, and whilst there are a couple of other things contributing to my mood, I'm sure the lack of cycling is a major reason as well


----------



## Stonechat (29 Nov 2015)

Went out for a windy club ride with the h & d w.
We were heading for Bockett's farm in Leatherhead, so both jouneys were partly with and against the wind, quite gusty in places.

Reduced numbers, but tucking in as much as possible kept the effort down.

Rain held off apart from a few spots.

Latter part of the return journey, we slowed a little to assist a new rider who was finding wind a bit much.

Still refuelled by a cheese toastie, found it not too hard.

All in all 50.3 miles @ 13.8 mph , but speed was not the thing today.
2438 feet climbed


https://www.strava.com/activities/441430874


----------



## Donger (29 Nov 2015)

I may have mentioned before that I weigh over 20st, so forgive me for mentioning it again.... for a reason. Today when crossing a motorway bridge over the M5, _even I_ actually got blown into the opposite carriageway for a moment by a vicious gust of sidewind! Blustery, difficult conditions out there today, but still somehow ended up enjoying it.

There were fewer of us out there this morning as common sense seemed to be prevailing, but 5 of us set out on the "chilled" club ride. It was meant to be another approximately 40 miler, taking in Nut Hill, the climb through Buckholt Woods near Birdlip, a lovely long descent through Slad to Stroud and then another mother of a climb through Selsley and down Frocester Hill. I was having to keep Mrs Donger sweet today though, as I had promised to take her out for Sunday lunch. That meant turning for home when I got to Stroud. It didn't feel right ducking out on a hill, so instead of taking the flat route home, I went back via Pitchcombe and up and over another big hill (Horsepools Hill) at Edge instead. @Frazzle and the 2 others who were still with me decided to all head back together, which was nice.

30.4 buffeted, blustery, wind-battered miles in all. Wouldn't have gone out if it hadn't been a club ride ... but very glad I did.
Cheers, _Donger.
_


----------



## toffee (29 Nov 2015)

Back out on the local roads again, haven't gone far for a while now due to lack of time.





A quick 18.5 miles this week just getting in before the heavens opened.

Derek


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> Here here! One lousy ride in November meaning my worst monthly mileage in 3 yrs of taking cycling up again, at 33 miles.
> 
> Rotten weather, with constant wind and rain, and I'm afraid December looks the same from the Met Office forecast.
> 
> Feeling quite down at the moment, and whilst there are a couple of other things contributing to my mood, I'm sure the lack of cycling is a major reason as well


Well done for getting out today.


----------



## gavgav (29 Nov 2015)

Katherine said:


> Well done for getting out today.


Didn't risk it today, 60mph gusts in Shropshire is too dangerous for cycling in. The ride was back at the start of the month.


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2015)

gavgav said:


> Didn't risk it today, 60mph gusts in Shropshire is too dangerous for cycling in. The ride was back at the start of the month.


Oh. Sorry. Let's hope December is a better month for you!


----------



## Postmanhat (29 Nov 2015)

Am sort of beginning to like cycling in the wind. Must be the same, probably odd psychology that means I enjoy hills? Both are a very good workout at least. Only my fourth ride in November due to injury/work, and my fitness is ebbing, being replaced by a tide of fat. 28 miles/1600 ft are the start of the fightback. Wind was so strong at times, I swear I was slowing down on a 10% descent. Some of the country lanes were impassable due to farmer's debris. But I was glad of them sheltering in a couple of cow sheds to refuel - too dodgy to try it on the bike. Hopefully work commitments will ease off after Tuesday so am just praying the temperatures don't drop too much in the next month. Just need to get some Close Encounter lights now to help overcome my dislike of nightriding


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2015)

7.1 miles my ride this day, outdoors as well. Not much in terms of pictures, I did test the helmet cam today, and thought it was good for helmet cam footage. Took the Technium out for its last probable outing for the year, but you never know. Bucked a headwind off my port fore-quarter all the way home. 2 PBs leaving my subdivision and climbing to the main trail. Quite cold and cloudy.
39F 
3C
Winds NE14
74% relative humidity
30.25 barometer slow fall
Cloudy.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2015)

All I had to do today was get the SS out of the shed today and pop down to the local shopping centre to get a few bits, including some bitumen to waterproof the bike shed. 
Checking the weather via the kitchen window, it was a kind of yep.. nope.. soon... Right, I'm off sort of day.

I was so glad I chose to ride there, through the winds, as the place was heaving, with queues at both ends trying to get the cars parked! There was even a chap with a lollipop thingy saying 'Parking Space Available' so that drivers could argue over it 

Once I'd got half of the stuff I needed, I had the joy of wending my way through gridlocked traffic at the car park entrance, waving a cheery 'Thank You' at the increasingly irate drivers 
As I still needed the important stuff, ie Bitumen to waterproof the bike shed, I headed down to the nearest retail park to watch even more cars scrabbling for parking spaces as I padlocked my bike to the post directly outside the shop entrance.
Once I'd finished my shopping, I headed home by a slightly longer than necessary route as I would have a tailwind for most of the way..






_By Billing Mill_






But had to take another diversion as Cut Throat Lane was going to be a bit much for my SS today..

Back home, after getting blown around a bit, but not precipitated upon, on 10.5 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/441377479


----------



## Buck (30 Nov 2015)

I didn't go out yesterday as the weather was vile and the wind gusts were dangerous. 

Instead I set up my new turbo trainer and managed a quick spin on it to check all was good. Certainly feels a good piece of kit and the auto adjustment from the software was uncanny. 

Shame my laptop isn't good enough to run Zwift - more ££££ to spend !


----------



## Old jon (30 Nov 2015)

I never even moved the bike yesterday, the winds were scary.

No wind this morning here in soggy Leeds, but the rain it was raining a bit. Made the decision to go for a ride, so on with the waterproof allsorts and point the bike in the direction of away. I initially thought to go south east, but my subconscious took over and I was soon Wetherby bound. Conscious thought had already reminded me of what wind does to trees, quite a few memories of rounding a bend con brio to be confronted by bits of tree artfully arranged by the wind over the width of the road . . . Stick to main roads for a while.



So, the A 58 towards Wetherby it was. Until the fingers warmed up, side roads were considered as a means of an early return. Having got over that, Kirk Deighton became the obvious place for a turn around. It has a stone built bus shelter big enough for me and my bike. The roof does not leak and the wind does not blow. It is also clean, so a quick snack and a return by a similar route. 31.5 miles in all, the bit in the video is on the way out, complete with half of someone's forest in the gutter a few seconds in.


----------



## hedder2212 (30 Nov 2015)

Right. Today. 
4 mile walk into town, then a train into Birmingham new street, got completely lost in Birmingham trying to find Moor St station then eventually had a lovely pcso lady show me the way  I thanked her with a coffee from costa  Got a train up to Stratford - Upon - Avon where i was to meet @robgul . Got there ten to fifteen minutes earlier than planned as despite still getting lost in Birmingham i somehow managed to get a earlier train  A quick look over the bike, Cash exchanged hands and i JUST managed to get back on the train into Birmingham Moor St. Must thank Rob, bike rides beautifully, gave me a very good price on a very good bike, included a bag of bits and even met me at the train station. 
Got the train back into Moor St and then got completely lost again trying to find New St Station  A nice guy on a brompton asked me if i was ok as i must of looked lost and turned out he was going to New St too, had a little ride ..... Turned out i had somehow gone to the other side of city center 
Got to New St and eventually found my platform.




A fifteen minute wait for the train......




and then a ride up one of Walsalls steepest streets, With absolute ease. Popped into ASDA for a bottle of pop and some steak slices. 




Me being the complete plonker that i am, I only bought one lock with me so had to risk my wheels and saddle getting nicked while i went into the shop. 
A four mile ride back home in the rain where i was greeted by one very annoyed GF  
So not very many miles ridden today but one hell of a adventure for me, Now to avoid Birmingham all together for another five years


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2015)

13 rider said:


> I must be mad or addictied or both I just been for a bike ride .Got up this morning looked at the weather and thought oh dear had arranged with mates for an afternoon ride . text from first mate bailing out at 10 .Hung around looking out at the weather. Second mate bailed at 12 .Had some dinner dithered some more then got over ruled on tennis or f1 on the telly . Sod the tennis so out with the bike . Set off with no plan hoping to get an hour in before the wind got to bad . Cropston to Rothley and I was flying lovely tailwind then I had a plan for a strava segment that a certain ccer is quicker than me . So millionaire row full attack and smashed @Supersuperleeds time by a full second yes a full second thanks tailwind  I think he said if I beat his time he'd go for it on his road bike .there you go mate .The loop then turned into the headwind Swithland round the back of Bradgate park pass the golf course There was some nutters playing golf fancy being out in this weather ! Up to the crossroads left to the top of Sharply hill doing 18 mph on the steady descent round the corner on to the steep bit and it was like hitting a wall as I hit the headwind full on down to 14 mph downhill ! Through Newtown Linford and one last Strava segment tailwind as well so braggie hill sprint was attacked new pr of 30 seconds less than a year ago my first ride on strava this segment was 58 sec I think I'm improving. Home with 14 miles done in under an hour and missed the worst of the rain . still think I'm mad for going out



That wind and you only beat me by a second


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That wind and you only beat me by a second


It still counts and I'm taking it. 
I'm going for the Sergi Bubka approach just beat the record by the smallest amount so I can do again no point just smashing it


----------



## Saluki (30 Nov 2015)

Quickie tonight. Weather was not so good today, windy but dry. I had a ton of stuff to do indoors so couldn't get out. However, I rode off to my new Slimming World group tonight in Trimley St Martin. Dry and windy on the way there, not so windy and pouring with rain on the way back. There took me 18 mins back took me 14 mins. Very slow Home to Sausage shop tonight 16:50, which was attrocious. Must be because it was closed. No motivation to get there, see.

Boringly, I have 9 miles to go to hit my November target. I've just tagged them on to December's target as there is no way I am going out in that lot, thank you very much. Total ride was 31 minutes and 50 seconds for 7.74 miles of riding. All cycling kit in the wash as I got soaked over less than 4 miles, it waited for me to get to the road, then ronked it down.

Got home, ready for my nice chicken chilli with rice. All warming and lovely. 'where is it' says I to Hubster. He is all 'oh sorry, I didn't think you meant it when you asked me to took tea'  Seriously considering Ebaying him.

In case anyone is interested:
There;https://www.strava.com/activities/442188449
Back; https://www.strava.com/activities/442189425


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Dec 2015)

Just one of my regular weekday rides today with the only significance being that it meant I have ridden at least once a week every week for the last 12 months. 

It was mild & dry but a bit breezy as I set off to the flatter south side of the New Forest, heading through Colbury, past Beaulieu & through St Leonards & Norleywood before turning back for the return leg via Lyndhurst & Ashurst for home for a pleasant 32 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/442512399






The waves on Hatchetts Pond give an idea of just how breezy it was.





Quiet roads apart from the ponies!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Dec 2015)

5th day straight of rain here - went for a walk instead. Is there a formula that converts miles walked (9.5) to cycling miles so I can add it to my annual miles ridden record?


----------



## arranandy (1 Dec 2015)

1st bike ride for 7 weeks this afternoon (been away in South Korea with work) Did 44km up through Larkhall to Stonehouse then back home through Ashgill, Larkhall and Hamilton. Quite mild, dry but pretty windy


----------



## Stonechat (1 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> It still counts and I'm taking it.
> I'm going for the Sergi Bubka approach just beat the record by the smallest amount so I can do again no point just smashing it


Most roads round here are so heavily ridden that even with major help from the wind, it is a struggle to break even into top 10


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2015)

Just the commute today but my first ride since last thursday so I appreciated getting out on the bike. The ride in was pretty routine with a long wait to get out into traffic on the main road then cruising along quite nicely with a good tailwind once I got onto the lanes and all the drivers I met on the way were polite and friendly.

The road from Atcham to Upton Magna was busier than normal as people find alternative routes to avoid the section by my work which is closed at the moment. I've no idea how long the closure is due to last but it was quite nice riding that last bit with almost no traffic on - the only overtake was from my boss who says I was really motoring.

On the way back the wind had dropped so it was a very pleasant ride in the gathering darkness with a wonderful afterglow silhouetting the hills against the horizon and the odd bat flitting round overhead.

The only thing that spoiled it was when I found one of the lanes I used this morning has had the hedges trimmed during the day. A pox on people who flail hedges and leave the cuttings everywhere - I hope their tractor tyres puncture.

Fortunately my puncture resistant tyres did their job and I didn't suffer a deflation on the way home. I've pulled about half a dozen thorns out of both tyres this evening without hearing the dreaded hiss so I may have just got away with it

Another 20 miles to add to the tally.





On the way to work, a pause to look at the rising river level at Atcham.





From the old bridge - the garden is disappearing underwater at the Mytton and Mermaid.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Most roads round here are so heavily ridden that even with major help from the wind, it is a struggle to break even into top 10


Same here really normally of most segments Im in the hundreds . But there are always some obscure segments to be found that not many ride . The segment we are taking about is a deadend with bollards at the end .that you can ride a bike through but not many do . Try ride on some different side road any you might stumble on a new segment .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2015)

After a midnight finish at w*rk and getting up at 07:30 this morning, Mrs Pete had booked me for helping Spring Clean (?) the lounge... Pulling all the furniture out and hoovering behind it (we did this in the summer.. it's getting a bit regular now!) Anyway, a mate had until 13:00 to ride, so I managed to get parole by 10 ish and set of to drink a cuppa at his place before heading up the Brampton Valley and through the Kelmarsh and Oxendon tunnels to the Waterloo Cafe for a slice of cake..

I've grabbed a vid of the ride through the tunnels before, but only a hand-held phone one. This time I took my Virb.



It was quite mucky out after the rain we've been having, but my mudguards did a cracking job of keeping me clean, with only my legs getting some mud splashing up them through the claggier bits. I didn't even have to wash my jacket or shorts!! Bob, by the time we finished, however, looked like someone had thrown buckets of mudballs at him 






I'm afraid my new helmet clashes a bit with their coffee cups 

Heading back southwards, we had a headwind to cope with. A lot of the track is quite exposed, so we bore the brunt of it.






This chap was lurking in the undergrowth near the exit to the Kelmarsh Tunnel. I did wave, but he just stared stony-faced at me!!

Once we'd passed the old railway station at Chapel Brampton and got back to the Windhover Pub, we went our different ways. Him to go shopping with his Mrs., me to pop round to see a mate, in Duston, to drink more tea and chat for a while about stuff.
I left there at about 15:00 ish and had the luxury of a tailwind for most of the way home round the south side of the town and along the Nene and Washlands bike paths.

Back home on 48 miles just as it was getting dark. By the time I'd washed the bike down and lubed it up, it was quite dark.

https://www.strava.com/activities/442534891


----------



## Saluki (1 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/442792017

Home to hozzy again. I like this route. I might try going right up the A1214 one night and then coming through Bealings and Rushmere St Andrew on Thursday, it'll add another mile. Weather permitting of course.
I really like my new light.
Average of 14mph so pleased with that. 1:08:18 for 16.03 miles tonight.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Dec 2015)

Took the car over to Walton for a new clutch (will be a hole in the pocket)
From there took the long way back, making it up as I went along

Went down first via Esher to Oxshott then to Stoke d'Abernon, passing the Yehudi Menuhin School
Then through Fetcham and Great Bookham, temporarily getting a bit confused as to direction, then through Effingham, this may have been a mistake as I reached the A3. So took the poorish cycle patch of towards Ripley and Pyrford (nice area), and back though Addlestone and Chertsey

It was more than I meant to do and wind was more manageable today

34.9 miles @ 16.2 mph 1385 feet climbed

Included a few poorly done intervals as well!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/443015628


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Dec 2015)

Usual A10 commute this morning;nothing unusual,just the seemingly never-ending slog against the current south westerlies

https://www.strava.com/activities/442928422


----------



## Old jon (2 Dec 2015)

I failed my bike geography yesterday. Or maybe bike topography. I shall explain.

Since I have got back on a bike again it has been difficult to see what is going on behind me. Stiff neck, I guess. I have seen quite a few folk using a mirror, pics on here and on bikes on the road. On Monday's ride I had a couple of glances behind that were not reassuring enough, so its 'lets buy a mirror' time.






Note to self, engage brain before parting with brass. The first one I saw fitted in the bar end, and I have used them on motorbikes with no problems. The steering on this is so much lighter, I did wonder about possible bad effects from hanging yet another gadget on the bars. I will find out tomorrow.

The more or less standard 29.5 mile round trip today, 'cos I guessed I would be struggling with the mirror. Jack Lane, Marshall Street, Water Lane ( beck about full ) Great Wilson Street and straight on to Cinder Bridge, Oulton roundabout via John O' Gaunts, then Swillington, Garforth, Lotherton Hall, where the picture was taken, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes and a consolation whizzzzzz down Boot Hill. Rather breezy otherwise kind weather.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Dec 2015)

Yesterday a bit of a ride, first along some of the Trans Pennine Trail, which was quite muddy, some stretches were flooded over all the trail. Then skirted round Lymm and Knutsford. Several stretches of road were flooded, meaning I gingerly rode through them hoping there wasn't a big pot hole there. 
Saw this very nice BMW 30CSi parked up, looked a typical 70's sports car.










The clouds threatened on the way back but it didn't actually rain, this photo doesn't do justice to the sight of the sun bursting through at one point





I then spent an hour and a half when home cleaning my bike. Cleaner bikes are faster, fact.


----------



## Donger (2 Dec 2015)

Checking my records, I realised the other day that my last 6 (and 8 of my last 9) rides had all been Sunday morning club rides. I guess I've been avoiding going out in this wintry weather and the dark days, so I thought it was about time to make myself do an afternoon, midweek ride ... whatever the weather. Ended up thoroughly enjoying it. Rode about 9 miles South, into the wind, then zig-zagged my way back, picking up occasional tailwinds in amongst the gusty sidewinds. 28.9 miles in just a tad over 2 hours today, needing to put my lights on a few minutes before getting home. Was glad to have my re-chargeable front light fully charged, because my rubbish battery light was dead ... after only a couple of hours' use over the last 3 or 4 weeks. Looks like the cold weather just doesn't suit it. Learning point: This time of year, always check your lights before you set off.
Take care everyone. Cheers,
_Donger_.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2015)

No ride today  as I believed the forecast of torrential rain for this afternoon (what happened to that then?). I did however stop at Atcham on my way home to have a look at the flooding and thought some of you might like to see the change from yesterday:






Higher levels and muddier water





You definitely can't sit out in the garden at the Mytton & Mermaid this evening





The road to Cross Houses has been underwater all day but a few drivers are still taking a chance and ignoring the closure signs. I expect someone will have to be rescued at some point.

Just as an aside, you can't tell from this distance in the photo but the car in shot was painted up as a replica of Lightning McQueen from the Cars movie.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No ride today  as I believed the forecast of torrential rain for this afternoon (what happened to that then?). I did however stop at Atcham on my way home to have a look at the flooding and thought some of you might like to see the change from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 111654
> 
> ...


Wow, I've been past that pub a few times and thought I should try it out. Is it any good? Obv I'll wait till the beer garden can be used again.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Wow, I've been past that pub a few times and thought I should try it out. Is it any good? Obv I'll wait till the beer garden can be used again.


Yes, it's a good pub. Quite up-market. It isn't one I visit often though as I'm very fond of the Riverside Inn at Cound (on the road to Cressage)


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Dec 2015)

100.06km today.

2x 2.5hrs - Skipped breakfast before the first, didn't eat til lunch, forgot to get snacks before the second.

Unsurprisingly the ride home was fairly laboured!

I think I'll be buying a family pack of Mars bars for next week.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Dec 2015)

Again another slow trundle down the A10;did fasted and kept it mostly to Z2,so that with the wind kept the speed down.

Only thing of note was the chain dropping just as I got into Cambridge so will have to have a closer look at the week-end although I've had no problems before with the 1X10 so hopefully was a one-off.

https://www.strava.com/activities/443486403


----------



## Old jon (3 Dec 2015)

Another trial ride with a new mirror, and about the same 29.5 miles as yesterday but in the diametrically opposite direction. The mirror did well, so I am pleased with that. I also had some new waterproof trousers delivered yesterday, so for once had no qualms about going off for a ride in the rain. And it then stopped raining a couple of miles in ! Ah well. Anyway, northwest to and through Otley, the fog had descended by then, so I crossed the river and rode up Billam's Hill, turned left and rode a mile or so along Weston Lane and stopped for a munch by these gates :-






Somebody has done a good job of looking after these rather wonderful bits of metalwork. I know nothing about them, but can guess that they were once the entrance to an equally grandiose manor house or something, there is nothing at the other side of them except a field full of sheep now.

As you can tell, the rain had started again, so I went home.


----------



## Jon George (3 Dec 2015)

Today, I just had to get out and ride off the Kafka nightmare that is my part-time job at the moment.

A meandering 25 miles that took in Playford, Grundisburgh (purchased and wolfed down a pork pie), Bredfield, Melton, Woodbridge, Walderfield Heath, Brightwell (where I may have spotted @Saluki in bright orange gear with a guitar on her back), Bucklesham and then home. While the gloomy weather may have added to my dark thoughts about work initially, within half-an-hour I was appreciating the dark browns of the remaining leaves on the trees and the look, and smell, of the newly tiled soil in field after field. It was great to be out.

Today takes me over 3000 miles for the year (missed some time earlier in the year due to back problems) and tonight I'm out for an early Christmas Chinese and a few beers.


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2015)

A ride along very muddy towpaths with a second attempt at the hill up to Little Heath, which once again defeated me.






The sad story of Joseph Buck who died on Christmas day







His house is on the left, the pub in the distance on the right and the swing bridge and canal beyond that. Today there were no customers sitting outside at the pub. I saw a few squirrells around tho'.






I left the canal just before Berkhamstead, cycling back, parallel to th canal and over it and the railway to attempt the hill again. I don't think I did as well this time, which I'll put down to the amount of mud adhering to my bike. Once at Little Heath the cycling is mostly down hill, which is pleasant. Only problem is that it is one of those country roads with a mound of gravel and grass in the middle. I met a few cars but their drivers were all courteous to the extreme, then over the railway and left along a road between canal and railway until a right under the railway bridge above followed by a right onto another road parallel to the canal. At least I managed that hill without walking!



Then back to the canal where the mud and ducking under bushes made it less pleasant.

10.4 miles max 18 avg 6.6 mph. Year to date, 379.8 miles,


----------



## Saluki (3 Dec 2015)

Jon George said:


> Today, I just had to get out and ride off the Kafka nightmare that is my part-time job at the moment.
> 
> A meandering 25 miles that took in Playford, Grundisburgh (purchased and wolfed down a pork pie), Bredfield, Melton, Woodbridge, Walderfield Heath, Brightwell (where I may have spotted @Saluki in bright orange gear with a guitar on her back), Bucklesham and then home. While the gloomy weather may have added to my dark thoughts about work initially, within half-an-hour I was appreciating the dark browns of the remaining leaves on the trees and the look, and smell, of the newly tiled soil in field after field. It was great to be out.
> 
> Today takes me over 3000 miles for the year (missed some time earlier in the year due to back problems) and tonight I'm out for an early Christmas Chinese and a few beers.


Sounds a nice ride. Well done on the 3000 for the year.
I do wear a bright orange NightVision jacket but I don't ride with my guitar. I am terrified of falling off and breaking him. I'll never get another guitar that sounds like Red.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/443652689
















101 Km's. And a full house of 100Km challenge rides..

I've just added the November and December rides to the challenge thread.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2015)

Winds really getting up here , given out gales again so tonight its the car as i dont fancy getting blown under the wheels of a half asleep night shift worker


----------



## Oldbloke (3 Dec 2015)

First ride today since Monday last week, riding suspended due to a nasty bout of bronchitis.

Going slowly nuts doing nothing so went out for a slow and spluttering 35 kms on the least demanding route, felt a lot better for it.

Plenty of sunshine forecast tomorrow so hopefully will get out again....now well over my target 5k kms.


----------



## Saluki (4 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/443902491/segments/10671576321

3.1 miles needs to be added to that strava ride. My gps didn't start up after I poked the start button. The first I knew about it was when it tried to turn itself off. I turned it on at at the second mini-roundabout, that I happen to know is 3.1 miles into the ride.

I decided to finally take the route that @Jon George suggested to me. Up Innocence Lane and then turn for Bucklesham. He says it's pretty. I'm sure it is, it looked nice in the light of my Moon bike light  I plan to give the route a ride at the weekend, weather permitting. High winds forecast for tomorrow and Saturday so I shall have to see how it goes.

Took the CX again, the promised rain held off until just outside of Ipswich so I didn't get wet. 12.67 miles in around 53 mins. Very windy. Lovely when it was behind me, not so lovely as it was coming in from the left though.


----------



## Buck (4 Dec 2015)

Day off today and earlier in the week the weather looked dry and good for getting the bike out. Waking up this morning to heavy rain then a horrible damp mist descended! Roll on lunchtime and it had improved enough for me to don the cycling gear and get out. (Including my new overshoes - nice and toasty )

I'd fitted my road racer crud guards a couple of weeks ago but not had chance to try them on a ride but knew the front was rubbing (I've got 25 tyres on and there simply isn't the clearance) 

The wind was horrible from the off I was battling a head wind on the early climbs which had me questioning my sanity but perseverance and some inner strength kept me going even though my legs felt really heavy(the price of not getting out for a couple or weeks or so )

The front guard was rubbing badly and I stopped at the top of the village to check it, pausing my Strava as I did. I then 
headed on the main road to head up my least favourite hill, Piper Wells. I'd just started my climb when I realised I'd won the numpty award for forgetting to restart my Strava app (auto pause now enabled!) 

I slogged up to the top of the hill almost at a standstill as I rode up through a river of water streaming down the hill!

This was the theme on the whole ride and I had a bit of a OMG moment when I was blown sideways on my bike with a strong gust of wind as I passed a house. I managed to stay upright and thankfully no cars were passing me so all good. 

There was a welcome relief from the winds as I turned almost 180 degrees and headed towards the windmills. The roads were simply terrible following the storms earlier in the week. Lots of debris, mud and standing water made it difficult. At one point I had a tractor coming towards me and a tight squeeze got me through if a little muddier! At one point I free wheeled through a section of road that was covered in mud (I'll be honest I thought I might slide and fall off !)

This ride definitely wasn't going to break any PRs but I was surprised that on "Power it" I got the urge to have a go and smashed my PR - probably venting my frustration of the ride so far. 

Turning back towards home I thanked a Yorkshire Water van driver who held back to let me get safely through a fast but narrow dip, waving a thanks to him as he then passed as the road got wider. 

Half a mile down the road I met the same tractor coming back towards me!! This time he pulled over letting me through safely. 
Apart from my front crud guard completely detaching further on (the cable tie had sheared through!) the ride was uneventful. 

Home and hosed the bike down to get rid of the mud and a quick dry before a nice hot shower. 

Not the longest ride but it was still good for the soul and I'm so glad I made it out and battled the wind! My rear crud guard worked a treat as well!

https://www.strava.com/activities/443652944


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Dec 2015)

Buck said:


> Day off today and earlier in the week the weather looked dry and good for getting the bike out. Waking up this morning to heavy rain then a horrible damp mist descended! Roll on lunchtime and it had improved enough for me to don the cycling gear and get out. (Including my new overshoes - nice and toasty )
> 
> I'd fitted my road racer crud guards a couple of weeks ago but not had chance to try them on a ride but knew the front was rubbing (I've got 25 tyres on and there simply isn't the clearance)
> 
> ...




Kudos given for that


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Dec 2015)

Another A1o commute but pushed a bit harder this morning after yesterdays relatively 'easy' ride;actually got to the giddy heights of 30kph but was soon pushed back down again.

Looking to ride home today as I'll be leaving work early so looking forward to a tail wind ride home and may take a longer ruote back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/444020022


----------



## Stonechat (4 Dec 2015)

NOt likely to be riding this Sunday, so made sure of a ride today

Again more or less made it up as I went.
Headed over Chertsey Bridge and Chobham, then up the Red Road almost to Frimley.
Chobham to Frimley is mostly uphill and the end of the Red Road is the worst bit, but I am easily fit enough now, compared to not so long ago

Turned left to Deepcut, where the Army have a base, and from there left towards Pirbright.
Nice countryside there, this is Surrey so it's not wild open country but still pleasant
After Brookwood left towards Knaphill and then through Ottershaw to Chertsey and then home

Colder today so wore merino and a warmer jacket.
Also wind a bit stronger than Wednesday's ride

35.1 miles @ 15.9 mph, 1184 feet climbed
Tried to make it a steady pace, more of an endurance ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/444110308


----------



## Old jon (4 Dec 2015)

I lost my clapper !! It fell off, hitting my left knee and into the verge at the roadside just as I was approaching a crossroads. Couldn't work out what had happened till a few hundred yards later, I glanced down, saw the bell, no clapper to be seen. Life can be a right prat, can it not?

So, anyway. Barbs offered to buy me a bacon sandwich at Lotherton Hall. Off I went, with the wind more or less at my back. Through Swillington via the usual bits of ex-industrial Leeds, around the south of Garforth and its cliff and took a ride through Micklefield :-



which was a mining village, I guess it is a retirement village now, there does not seem to be much else. Lotherton and butty, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and home added up to 32.5 miles of thoroughly enjoyable riding.
It has just occurred to me. The bit of road in the video, and the High Street in Aberford were both part of the A1 up until the middle sixties. Things move on.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Dec 2015)

Return leg of todays commuting with a nice tail wind(mostly) on a nice sunny afternoon.

Nice to log a commute ride with some PB's on it,nicely aided by the wind;probably could have pushed it a bit more but still happy with the ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/444230173

Will have to see what happens this week-end regarding the strong winds forecast for here;might get a couple more rides in if it's not as bad as forecasted.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/444181268

I went for a jolly, in the unseasonably warm and nice weather. I had a visit from the valve failure fairy, but my new wonder Lezyne mini track pump came to the rescue.






It's incredible, it fits in a bag easily ( or you can attatch it to the frame, in a holder it comes with) it's got a very clever reversible valve, with a pressure release button, so you don't bugger the tube valve when you release it. It's about ten inches in height, weighs almost nothing, and it pumps to 120 psi, with less effort than my full sized track pump. And, as a bonus, it looks like a Swedish made, pump action, penis enlarger (so I'm told).


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Dec 2015)

The joys of working for ones self came to the fore again today as I decided that rather than battle the very strong winds forecast for tomorrow I'd take the day off & do my weekend ride & December entry in the "100k a month "challenge today in the not quite so strong winds.

Having not done a 100k in the New Forest this year I decided on a circular route around it going in an anti clockwise direction, which as it turns out was a mistake as it meant headwinds on the most open parts, some of which I hadn't ridden before, doh!! 

It wasn't the best of starts either as 10 or so miles in near Norleywood I came across another pheasant shoot & being me had a frank exchange of views with some of them about their so called "sport" which left me fuming for the next few miles along the breezy country lanes where I often see many of these beautiful but stupid birds darting across the road. 

Continuing in a westerly direction it was onto roads that I don't recall having ridden before, through Pilley & Boldre to the outskirts of Sway, where there were a few other cyclists enjoying the chilly winter sun, & on up to Burley for a quick lunch stop before embarking on second half which was on more familiar territory & out of the now annoying wind.

A near miss with a horse box meant that this half didn't exactly start well either as I made my way up through Mockbeggar to Godshill & finally a tailwind across to Redlynch before heading for home through Hampworth, Landford & Furzley.

63.5 miles & probably my least favourite metric ton of the year but the challenge is now complete!! yay!

https://www.strava.com/activities/444151319


----------



## ColinJ (4 Dec 2015)

In Search of Tailwinds

(No photos today - gloomy conditions, and a bit chilly, so I didn't feel like stopping for photo opportunities!)

The year is slowly drawing to a close and I had 3 distance targets left to complete. (I had speed goals too, but I haven't managed to get much quicker this year. Maybe next year I will make progress on that?)

Target 1: Average 11 miles a day in 2015, a 10% increase on 2014's target which I fell 1% short of due to an illness at the end of the year which stopped me doing my planned final 31 mile ride.

Target 2: Do at least one ride every month of 100+ kms.

Target 3: As well as the 100 km rides, do at least one ride of 50 kms/miles every month.

I didn't fancy doing a metric century in wet conditions and I didn't want to wait until nearer Christmas in case of the kind of problems that had last year, so when I saw that today was going to be dry here, I decided to put up with strong, blustery winds and get the ride done.

I did the ride solo since my usual riding partners were busy. I tried various loops to seek out helpful tailwinds but the wind hindered me far more than it helped. In the end I did 3 loops (with a few extra kms on the A646 to make the distance up to the full metric century).

Loop 1: Todmorden, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Tod. I had a nagging headwind on the A646, and I also had a headwind on the A6033 to Littleborough which is near enough at right angles to the A646! It is a curious feature of the local topography - winds can get funnelled down the valleys by the surrounding hills so local winds can go in all sorts of directions even if the county in general is being blasted by e.g. a south-westerly. I experienced a cross/headwind on the first half of the climb to Blackstone Edge, but finally managed to pick up a tailwind higher up where the road bends round. A slower descent than usual due to swirling crosswinds, and then a slog along the valley through Hebden Bridge back to Todmorden. The wind put me off doing loop 1 again so I came up with a loop 2 instead ... 

Loop 2: A646 towards Burnley. I expected a tailwind but I didn't get it! The road climbs gently up that valley and it would have been nice to have the help of the wind, but it had other ideas ... I did a short detour to climb up the Lancs cycleway to Bacup Rd and then rode down to the traffic lights on the A646 and climbed to the traffic lights on Manchester Road, turned round and went home for a short break,

Loop 3: I was feeling lazy and sorely tempted to stay in with the heating on but I wanted to bag that 100 km for the day so I headed back out onto the A646 to Mytholmroyd. I climbed into a headwind through Cragg Vale, turned left at Syke Gate and then got a tailwind which I didn't really need up there! I descended back to 'royd via Steep Ln, and Scout Rd. I completed the metric century up and down the A646.

So ... target 1 has been completed! I have now ridden 4,052 miles of this year's 4,015 mile target - 101% done, with more than 3 weeks left before the NY.

Target 2 has also been achieved. I have ridden metric centuries every month, and doubled up a few times. I also sneaked a 200+ km ride in

I just need to get a 50+ km ride in now to complete my final distance challenge for the year. I am supposed to be doing such a ride with @Littgull next Friday, subject to acceptable weather conditions. (We have a backup option the following Monday if bad weather stops play on the Friday.) 

It has been quite a good year for my cycling. I can still feel the residual damage from my clotting problems of 2012/2013 but I have got back to a level of fitness that is enjoyable. 

I'll get a few more rides in to finish 2015, take a week or so off the bike for the festering season, and then try to make a good start to 2016.


----------



## Littgull (5 Dec 2015)

ColinJ said:


> In Search of Tailwinds
> 
> (No photos today - gloomy conditions, and a bit chilly, so I didn't feel like stopping for photo opportunities!)
> 
> ...



Impressive performance Colin and stats for the year. It's been a really windy year too - and is tonight!

Setting stretching but achieveable targets can be quite motivational. That approach has certainly worked for you. Improved fitness, better health, weight loss maintained have all been factors in an enjoyable year's cycling for you.

I've not managed your annual mileage this year. I've clocked around 2,800 this year. But some good hilly rides all the same - that's the beauty of living in the Pennines.My main problem has been lack of time. Frustrating really, as I became 'semi retired' in April and was supposed to be working only 3 days a week but it hasn't quite turned out that way. An elongated temporary blip I keep telling myself. The main thing is I'm still massively enjoying my cycling and also have maintained a good level of fitness. Long may it continue for both of us.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Dec 2015)

98.7km
4hrs 11min

Morning ride was great, fast and good weather. I'll stop to take pics some day as there are a couple of good views around Cobham.

Evening ride I was tired but not enough to slow me down, home at 20:04, washed, changed, fed and in pub with pint in hand 20:28


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2015)

Littgull said:


> I've not managed your annual mileage this year. I've clocked around 2,800 this year. But some good hilly rides all the same - that's the beauty of living in the Pennines.My main problem has been lack of time. Frustrating really, as I became 'semi retired' in April and was supposed to be working only 3 days a week but it hasn't quite turned out that way. An elongated temporary blip I keep telling myself. The main thing is I'm still massively enjoying my cycling and also have maintained a good level of fitness. Long may it continue for both of us.


As you become more fully-retired I am sure that you will start riding further!

The wind is really howling here today and it is very wet but it looks like things will settle down a bit in time for our next ride together.


----------



## hedder2212 (5 Dec 2015)

I thought i wasnt going to get a ride in at all today and was moody because of it.
Then i got a phone call "can you pop over with a few tools and have a go at fixing the lights on my bike for me" which made me instantly happy. I usually take the motorbike for this sort of job but decided to throw the panniers on the bike and haul my tools there....
A lovely ten miles in the wind and rain on my way there. Still had a huge smile on my face. Got to work and fixed the lights on customers Triumph Bonneville and then got treated to a lovely cup of tea and a bacon sandwich. Ten miles home, the wind and the rain had stopped and The sun decided to show its face for the last three miles of the ride which was all downhill 
Finished up a scooter service, Took it for a test ride. Now i can sit in my man cave cleaning my bike all night whilst watching a documentary about two guys walking to the south pole and back 

Tempted to go for a cheeky ride down the canal at around midnight to test out my new lights and get them properly adjusted


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Dec 2015)

4 of us out in the gale. Blowing a hoolie it was. We got straight into the lanes. Aren't hedges wonderful things? Arrived at the cafe for some lovely refreshments, sorted out the world's problems then flew back with a tail wind. Worth all that effort battling the wind for sure.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> Tempted to go for a cheeky ride down the canal at around midnight to test out my new lights and get them properly adjusted



If the canal towpath is like ours, you'll need a chisel to get all the mud off.


----------



## hedder2212 (5 Dec 2015)

mybike said:


> If the canal towpath is like ours, you'll need a chisel to get all the mud off.


I just got back. Wasnt TOO bad to be fair.


----------



## hedder2212 (5 Dec 2015)

Just a quick five miler down the canal into town to pick up some wine gums and some KitKat chunkies (just a excuse to get out on the bike) And then five miles back
Stopped in Walsall Arboretum to take these. Lights worked as i expected. Fairly good for the price and for will more than do what i want them to do.




The light to the left is just as bright as the one to the right, i just took this pic at a angle so doesnt look like it.




There are actually two rear lights here, just the bottom one is on a slow flash.


----------



## Buck (5 Dec 2015)

The wind today was terrible but I was 'grounded' anyway as Mrs Buck was out with one of the Buck juniors and I was home with the other!

I decided that I'd give my new Tacx turbo a whirl. I used it with the Tacx app on my iPad as my old laptop isn't powerful enough to run Zwift 

I managed just over an hour which was 18.6 miles

The screen grab from the app looks like something from a life support machine!

At the start of the first climb I ended up stopping as Mrs Buck rang to say they'd missed the train and could I come come and pick them up which being the dutiful husband I did meaning it was a ride of two parts!

I liked the ride and it's so much better on your own bike rather than one of the generic gym machines IMO. The Tacx was also great at automatically adjusting the resistance relative to the inclines. 

The only down side was that my backside felt the saddle a bit more despite padded cycle shorts. I'm thinking it's because I was sat down a lot more than when I am out on the road?

Next challenge is to get a PC to run Zwift and put a spare 32" TV we have on the wall  (Here's hoping!)


----------



## galaxy (5 Dec 2015)

Went for a walk instead, wind was horrendus.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2015)

7.2 miles my ride this day, was planning to do more, but a fog bank was approaching and I feared it might bring temps down as well, causing freezing fog, so I cut things short and headed for home. Weather can change for the worse quickly here in the winter.
42F
5C
Wind S9
relative humidity 88%
barometer 30.53 at 800 feet
Sunny
10 degrees cooler than National Weather Service forecast high.


----------



## derrick (6 Dec 2015)

A little 30 miler with the girls this morning, Still a bit windy but nice and mild, Ended up at the coffee shop.
https://www.strava.com/activities/445211614


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Dec 2015)

After the storm that was yesterday, including having to get my Dad to hospital. Today is calm.

Well, 20mph wind is relatively calm by comparison. I popped out on the bike to see how things looked.

Can't get out that way....




Or that way....




Turned back and got into the city centre by the only route that would be open. It was jammed with idiots in cars driving in to try and shop. They were going nowhere as the car parks are inaccessible..




Nobody was coming through here..




Or from the other end..









Went home again for lunch.


----------



## Dark46 (6 Dec 2015)

A grim day for a ride. Only 4 people on the KCC morning group chilled ride. @Donger is out injured. 

Well some of tge route today I gad not been on and when I got dropped coming out of Stroud I went the wrong way. There was a choice of 2 roads and I picked the wrong one lol typical. 

It didn't stop me enjoying the ride and it was good your get out ob a Sunday morning again. It just worries me when people might be waiting for you and your on the wrong road. 

So just over 31 miles but definitely better than staying indoors sat on my ass. 

Weather certainly could have been better but have been through MUCH worse.


----------



## hedder2212 (6 Dec 2015)

The bike was sat there staring out the window just begging me to take it out......... 




so obviously i had to... 




Down the canal into Brownhills, Then heading back the same way, going over the......









Then headed over to aldridge where i was getting blown about by the wind, it got so bad at one point i just got off the bike and walked for about a mile and a half.




The weather got worse so i decided, one last break then im gunning it home.  seven miles, im cold  but happy


----------



## gavgav (6 Dec 2015)

The weather had improved a bit (at least I thought it had) so set out with the intention of getting my 50k ride for the month in, as there will only be 1 other day I can possibly get it done in December........

I'd been keeping an eye on the forecast and other than what looked like a line of light showers around 12:30 it looked at least bearable out there.

Set off along the cycle paths towards Harlescott and within 3 miles it started to rain and rain and rain and get heavier and heavier into absolute torrents!! So much for the light rain MET Office.

Was completely drenched from head to toe and so aborted the 50k, rode down to the river to see how full it was (very - but dropped a bit since the end of the week) did a circuit through Castlefields and came back home, dripping wet and having hated every minute of the 9 mile ride.

Someone has stolen the weir


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 Dec 2015)

My ride had a similar theme to @MikeW-71: see how they city had fared overnight. 

Please note folks that this is just Carlisle. If you can name a town or village in Cumbria, then they are probably experiencing something very similar, and in some cases far worse, at the moment

Straightaway I discovered my usual route was blocked...






So I tried nipping over to dog-shite bridge (which was open again) to pick up the Dalston cycleway. The weir on the River Pettrill was looking a bit angry...






However it soon got a bit inundated. This is where it runs inside of the flood wall, at the back of Lidls






I then took to the roads and headed along West Walls, which gives a good view into the car par below




.

Here a few around town that are similar to Mike's above



















West Coast main line






City Council Offices






An unpleasant view of the Castle






Somewhere in there is the River Eden and the main Road Bridge






I then headed east of the City to the area called Warwick Road, which was devastated in 2005, and looks to be hit really hard again. There's no photos of this area as the folk in those parts have enough on thier plates without me and a camera adding to it.






This is the other end of Warwick Road - about a mile away for the shot above






From the top of the flood defence to the rear of the Toby Inn - upstream of Carlisle






And Tescos under water, which along with an inundated Sainburys means that food shopping is not gonna be easy for the next couple of weeks







A meanderous 13 miles, on a perfect day, under very somber and sobering conditions

[/img]http://ridewithgps.com/trips/full/7257497.png?secret_hash=028839c9cc4267e83eb4f31aba5df756bbb27ee0[/img]


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/445383253











I switched the Triban into full winter mode ( spare wheelset, 25 mm GP4000 tyres ) then set out on a 60 miler, then the winter arrived, those tyres are exceptional in the wet, and very comfy on the crappy road surfaces.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2015)

Not sure what just happened had to force myself out today just not feeling it mate bailed again so just billy no mates again .But wanted to get a 50 km ride to complete the half century challenge . So set of at 11.30 hoping to miss the rain . Out through Newtown Linford which was chaos due to an xmas fair in the park .Fought my way through the traffic up Sharply hill then the legs just kicked in and I was flying . Out to St Bernard's Abbey , Diseworth, Hathern, Zouch, Sutton Bonnington, West Leake, East Leake, Wysall ,Willoughby on the Wolds .That was 50km done in 1hr 45min my fastest every so now pressing on to do 50m . Being trying to do that distance in under 3 hrs for months so today I realise its on so hammer down . Just as I was approaching the bridge under the A46 it started to rain then hammering down so stopped under the bridge for some shelter.10 min rest on with rain jacket and off again down into Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Cropston . On the road between Cropston and Anstey I passed 50 m in 2hr 57min  so home 51.7 miles done at 16.8 mph and I didn't get to wet .Quite a few riders out today including Santa or a guy on a MTB in a Santa suit . so if your presents are late its because Santa on a MTB with knobbly tyres he's never getting round the world on that thing.


----------



## LarryDuff (6 Dec 2015)

At last a sunny day with no gale force wind or torrential rain. Got out for a quick hour circuit first thing this morning. It was a pleasure.


----------



## Saluki (6 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/445493400/segments/10710961841

New 18 mile loop for me today. Seems most of it is a Strava Segment of it's own so, a regular route for the locals. I'm 3rd amongst the ladies. Might pop around there soon, on my roadie, to see if I can improve the time. Roadie being faster than the CX and all.

Took Hubster with me today so an average of 12.7 is not too shoddy.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Dec 2015)

I was planning to do my December century today but after a particularly savage Friday evening circuit training with evil Matt I knew that my little legs needed a rest.
So I did exactly the same route as last weekend, only this time it felt great as opposed to awful. Maybe it was because the boy wonder was with me on the new tractor...





The Trek cross rip. This will save his Madone from the ravages of a winter commute.
He has a day off tomorrow and he's planning on getting it dirty....

Lots of fieldfares and kestrels about today plus a few horses and riders. One of them even smiled!









On the first little hill of the day the long legged little bugger cruised past me, but on the second hill I heard him drop a gear... I let him get level, then I was off! I'll never tire of it!

I was his domestique today. Just as we were going out we realised he had no bottle cages, so I was the donkey, then I was the mechanic as I had tools to tinker with the saddle. I have a dogs life.

https://www.strava.com/activities/445479342


----------



## andytheflyer (6 Dec 2015)

Seeing @Ffoeg's photos of Carlisle (and well done for putting some perspective on the dire situation up there) I took advantage of having got over a chest infection, done a big decorating project, managed a kitchen refit, and done some woodwork and general house fettling, to get out on the recumbent for the first time in a a month, and went over to Bangor on Dee to see what the Dee flooding looked like. Very unspectacular, and the river level about a metre lower than I've seen it previously. The level of the Dee is controlled by a movable weir at Bala lake, so Hyder obviously think they don't need to let much water go at present.

So, 18.5miles at a lowish average - but at least the chain got Mickled and the wheels got turned, and a passing dog-walker praised me for the quality of my lights in the gathering gloom of a gloomy December day! (Cree T6 on low, a Fenix on standby and a flashing single LED up front, and a couple of Cateyes at the back, one on flash, one steady).


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Dec 2015)

Haven't been out on either bike since the Friday before last - that's 8 days, making today my first December ride...however, the forecast for today looked OK(ish), mainly dry, wind down to a sensible low teens (gusting to low 20's), so up early this morning and out just after 8am on the road bike thinking that this would give me the best shot at avoiding the potential rain.

Started out towards Thorner (traffic lights on Coal Road are still not detecting cyclists!!! So I stopped, got off and pushed the bike round ), Onto Skeltons Lane and the side wind was 'interesting' so I made a mental note to try and keep to roads with hedges along the side.
Down the lumpy bumpy hill to Thorner and out of the village on Milner Lane. lots of bits of tree in the road due to the recent high winds, but otherwise all good.
Remembering the mudfest that is Jewitt Lane, I took a left onto Holme Farm Lane and went through East Rigton, then took a right at the green and enjoyed a very pleasant ride along Compton Lane, before picking up Jewitt lane where it starts to descent into Collingham - and after the muddy farm bit 
In Collingham I took a left onto School Lane, which runs parallel to the A58 and is much quieter. Unfortunately I now had the wind right in my face and it was like putting the brakes on!Persevered to the end, across the A58 by Tesco and then a quick left right and then across a very full River Wharf into Linton.
Through Linton and then a right towards Wetherby, almost getting taking out by a WVM on the roundabout on the A661, but he discovered his brakes were working just in time...
Through Wetherby and out on Walton Road, then Thorp Arch and the bridge back over the Wharfe which was in full on flood mode, so i stopped for a couple of pics:
My photos show the river this morning, the others are Street View on a 'normal' day.














As you can see the river is a bit full (notice the 'missing' weir in the upstream photos)
Back on the bike and up into Boston Spa, then a left and on to Clifford the long way round via Bar Lane past some very flooded fields.
In Clifford I thought I'd have a change and took Old Mill Lane and then Windmill Road(unsuitable for HGVs) towards Bramham.
"What a lovely road", I thought. "Very pleasant, sheltered from the wind so why haven't I ridden this way before?" before I rounded a corner and realised that I had what I'd later discover was the Cat 5 "Windmill Climb" in front of me - straight into a howling headwind... ah well, you live and learn don't you? 
Anyhow, eventually topped the hill and through the fringes of Bramham before picking up NCN R66 for the run down to Aberford via Bramham Crossroads on the delightfully (but inaccurately) named Paradise Way.
This was just a bit exposed to the wind and although I normally ride this section on the road, today I stuck to the separate cycle path well out of the way of any traffic as I was getting buffeted this way and that by the wind.
Past Bramham Crossroads and getting ready for the quick run down to Aberford when the dark cloud that had been looming on the horizon for a few miles arrived and unleashed a torrent of rain. By heck, those rain drops were like tiny daggers - knowing that there was an underpass below the A1(M) I pushed on to try and take shelter.
Into the underpass pursued by the rain, which the wind was now sending horizontally through the tunnel - honestly I was half way through and was still getting hit by rain.




Off the bike and I wrestled with my waterproof jacket in the gale, eventually getting it on while simultaneously stopping the bike getting blown away (seriously!). After a couple of minutes i decided that I might as well press on as all that was happening here was that I was getting cold - I wasn't staying noticeably drier.
Down the hill into Aberford, then a right towards Barwick, back into the headwind again although at least the rain had all but stopped.
As I approached Barwick i was caught up by another cyclist, who pulled alongside for a chat - he was on his way from Tadcaster to meet his brother in Barwick for a ride. We both bemoaned the lack of opportunities for rides recently and agreed it was good to get out, even if we'd both got caught in the recent downpour (him out by Lotherton).
I left him by the New inn to wait for his bro and pushed on up Leeds Road towards Scholes, enjoying the extra workout the headwind was giving me 
Past the Coronation Tree and pedaled down the hill before a loop round to home.





*27.74 miles in 2hrs 2 mins at an average of 13.6mph*, so not quite the metric half I'd been thinking about when I set off, but I'd managed to get a ride in and enjoyed most of it. 
Checking MapMyRide, it seems that the auto-pause didn't kick in when I'd stopped to shelter from the rain, so I lost a few minutes there, but I doubt it would have made that much difference in the grand scheme of things with the headwinds being the main thing slowing me down.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Haven't been out on either bike since the Friday before last - that's 8 days, making today my first December ride...however, the forecast for today looked OK(ish), mainly dry, wind down to a sensible low teens (gusting to low 20's), so up early this morning and out just after 8am on the road bike thinking that this would give me the best shot at avoiding the potential rain.
> 
> Started out towards Thorner (traffic lights on Coal Road are still not detecting cyclists!!! So I stopped, got off and pushed the bike round ), Onto Skeltons Lane and the side wind was 'interesting' so I made a mental note to try and keep to roads with hedges along the side.
> Down the lumpy bumpy hill to Thorner and out of the village on Milner Lane. lots of bits of tree in the road due to the recent high winds, but otherwise all good.
> ...


Aren't bridges wonderful places to shelter that photo could have been me on today's ride did exactly the same it started raining 400 MTS from bridge so quick sprint for shelter


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2015)

Saluki said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/445493400/segments/10710961841
> 
> New 18 mile loop for me today. Seems most of it is a Strava Segment of it's own so, a regular route for the locals. I'm 3rd amongst the ladies. Might pop around there soon, on my roadie, to see if I can improve the time. Roadie being faster than the CX and all.
> 
> Took Hubster with me today so an average of 12.7 is not too shoddy.



Looks like we passed each other according to Strava Flyby (Trimley roundabout) - sorry I didn't recognise you from your avatar

Today was the first decent ride out in nearly 3 weeks and it turns out that today's 40 miles was my longest single ride since mid October!. There was no plan, just take the Kona and ride some of the rougher local back roads in any order that took my fancy and keep going until I'd had enough. It didn't help when the first one was closed for drainage work.

Still a bit breezy and cloudy, but it was great just to be out with nowhere in particular to go and no set time or distance limit. Unfortunately it was spoiled by a slow puncture on the way home - the type where you loose more time changing the tube than stopping a couple of times to pump the tyre up again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/445479577


----------



## Diggs (6 Dec 2015)

Another late post I'm afraid but a couple of shots from yesterday's very windy ride. For some reason I'm struggling to upload pics. Route planned to avoid as much open land as we could. 
From Billericay, we headed out to Blackmore, then looping round via Margaretting and Fryerning and back home via Mountnessing. Not the longest ride in the world but really glad I resisted the urge to stay tucked up in bed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2015)

With December weather being what it is I wanted to go for the Imperial Century as soon as there was a suitable day and from the forecast, today looked very promising with a strong wind dying down through the day and no rain. That was what it said yesterday - the update this morning looked much less promising with showers thrown in but as I'd already prepared lunch and got up at six specially I decided to go for it anyway.

The route was a small issue due to local flooding but I thought I had it sussed with a loop north through Shrewsbury then out to the east via Atcham and south to Cressage and via various lanes to Ludlow, west to Leintwardine then Bishops Castle and Montgomery, and north via Pontesbury to home.

I was out on the road before 7 and the wind helped for the first section but I felt the full force of it when doubling back to Atcham. This is the first serious ride out with the new light fitted to this bike so I had a couple of stops to play with the adjustment. I do like this Ixon lamp. The new saddle also had a tweak.

Through Cressage and onwards the ride was pretty uneventful apart from seeing a few other riders out early too. The wind was slightly hard work to ride against and there were a few showers so I got damp.

I took a new (to me) route through Longville and over Wenlock Edge on the road past Wilderhope Manor. This is I think the easiest route over the Edge that I've ridden so far and I'll go this way again. The downside was that the rough road surface coupled with water ingress from the showers earlier meant the lamp bracket for the new light came loose and wouldn't fit properly again. I removed the lamp and decided to sort it out later

After a few new lanes I was back on more familiar roads to Ludlow where I had my elevenses stop and could sort that bracket with a couple of offcuts of inner tube (useful stuff - I always carry a couple of bits).

Next up was the big climb of the day into the Mortimer Forest and over to Leintwardine. After working hard against the headwind earlier I didn't seem to have any energy left in my legs so was very slow here - a situation which didn't improve for the rest of the ride.

After Leintwardine the showers rolled in again and I seemed to still have a headwind despite making the turn northwards. Looking at the Met Office site afterwards I find that the wind had swung round from a south-south-westerly to a north-north-westerly (not forecast) timed just perfectly to always be against me.

Struggling on I got the metric century at Bishop's Castle where I also had my lunch stop in the rain by the church. This was the low point of the ride. I came the closest since May to actually abandoning, and looking longingly at the pub across the road from where I was stood I knew if I gave in to temptation and went in for a pint I would not restart the ride.

Lunch helped and I struggled up the hill and onwards to Montgomery wondering as I went why I was so slow on this road with a nice lot of downhill sections (well I know now). I was up to 72 miles by this point and there was no way I could face not finishing having come so far, so stubbornness carried me northwards through Chirbury and Brockton with more frequent stops as I went.

On this stretch I started to have doubts about my route planning. I'd added a good loop at the beginning to make up for not going through flooded Melverley but it was looking like it wasn't going to be enough. By Pontesbury I was certain - I was going to miss the century by five miles . It was the last thing I felt like doing at this point but it had to be corrected so I headed into Shrewsbury again and down to The Quarry park for a tour along the riverside (only slightly flooded) before heading out of town again for home. This was just enough to do the job and I now have the full set of centuries for 2015.

100.76 miles at a _very _slow 11.9 mph average and the Raleigh needs another good clean.

Apologies in advance for the photos. My phone camera had the cloudy setting on for most of the ride which has given the pictures a nice rose tint.





At Atcham before dawn - yup, it's still wet here.





Getting light now and looking at the Wrekin on the way to Cressage.





After Wenlock Edge I passed this fortified manor house on the way to Ludlow.





The well known Feathers Hotel in Ludlow





Ludlow Castle, the River Teme and Mr Underhills (Michelin starred restaurant)





A slightly less glamorous establishment - The Sun Inn in Leintwardine - one of the few remaining examples of a "parlour pub".





Rainy and windy. Why am I out in this instead of being in the pub???





This one would do. The Six Bells at Bishop's Castle and the point where I was sorely tempted to abandon the ride.





Temptation resisted, I got to Montgomery.




Adding that final extra mileage with a loop through The Quarry...... oooh, look, another pub.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2015)

7.3 Miles my ride this day, under a glowering sky promising rain. It was a bit warmer than yesterday, still only a few cyclists out there.(3)
45F
7C
Winds S7
79% relative humidity
30.21 barometer
cloudy


----------



## Postmanhat (6 Dec 2015)

What an ephemeral thing fitness is. Injury, work and weather have meant only four rides in 7 weeks, barely 150 miles. Caught up with me today as the first 20 miles had 2000ft of climbing. Was suffering like a dog, pouring with sweat, but beginning to get the hunger back again. At this point, remembered there was a Sainsburys delivery coming so turned round and coasted home. Lots of wind and rain, but seem to becoming inured to all but the biblical variety. After not seeing anyone last Sunday, was great to see quite a few out today, including three ladies with helmet antlers (profanosaurus entry?). 44 miles/2500ft.

Day off on Tuesday so more miles, hills and suffering - wonderful


----------



## gavgav (6 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> With December weather being what it is I wanted to go for the Imperial Century as soon as there was a suitable day and from the forecast, today looked very promising with a strong wind dying down through the day and no rain. That was what it said yesterday - the update this morning looked much less promising with showers thrown in but as I'd already prepared lunch and got up at six specially I decided to go for it anyway.
> 
> The route was a small issue due to local flooding but I thought I had it sussed with a loop north through Shrewsbury then out to the west via Atcham and south to Cressage and via various lanes to Ludlow, west to Leintwardine then Bishops Castle and Montgomery, and north via Pontesbury to home.
> 
> ...


 Fair play to you for battling in that weather. If it was anything like the torrents that came down in Town at 1pm and forced me to abandon my ride then you deserve a medal!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Dec 2015)

@Rickshaw Phil -Fantastic!!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Dec 2015)

Couple of rides to report.

Firstly went out with the better half yesterday after chickening out of Saturdays club ride(although to be fair there was some stuff I had to do as well).

Only a short one as she hadn't been out for a while and unfortunately she had her first stuck in pedals fall;we were pondering wich turning to make(ie longer or shorter) and she had slowed down enough that the wind pushed her sideways so down she went in to the verge(no I didn't laugh honest).

Picked her and the bike up and after a bit of lever re-positioning we went off again via the short route,her bike was a bit glitchy changing up so we made slowish progress until we caught the tail wind and turned for home.

Caught a glimpse of the Sunday club run in the distance and one of it's group came past us(saw it was Alan but don't think he recognised me) but the rest were long gone making the most of the tail wind.

Got home and spent a few hours setting up the rear mech and had to give the hanger a bit of a tweak to get it to shift ok.

https://www.strava.com/activities/445344923


Today was another A10 commute but pleased with keeping a good tempo especially after tweaking my back at the week-end;hard work gardening.

Had to watch it on the last bit in as the batteries in the front lights were going down;enough juice left though to get me to Cambridge.

https://www.strava.com/activities/445842156

That's 8,999.2 kms for the year now,if this weather holds maybe the 10,000k for the year might still be on.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Dec 2015)

gavgav said:


> Fair play to you for battling in that weather. If it was anything like the torrents that came down in Town at 1pm and forced me to abandon my ride then you deserve a medal!





Dave 123 said:


> @Rickshaw Phil -Fantastic!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Old jon (7 Dec 2015)

Thirty two miles in easy weather today sings rather small after @Rickshaw Phil and his epic ride. Well done that man indeed.
It was misty this morning, but not cold. Mist means no or little wind around here so off I went, Wetherby by the scenic route, well, once I have passed the Ring Road it sort of becomes scenic, in that there are fields each side of the road, with occasional large houses, and animals destined for dinner tables . . .

Usual route to Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road, St Peter's Street ( all yuck ) Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock, the ( still a slog ) Boot Hill to the pub of that name and turn left to Shadwell, left along the High Street to Slaid Hill then right to Wike Ridge Road. Wike itself, East Keswick, a slice of Collingham, Linton and Wetherby. Did not stop, just back on the A58, stopped at a layby just the Leeds side of Collingham to eat a bit and then the mist lifted. Blue skies !!
Spoilt I am. Other stuff to do, so off I pedalled home like a good lad.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Dec 2015)

Old jon said:


> Thirty two miles in easy weather today sings rather small after @Rickshaw Phil and his epic ride. Well done that man indeed.
> It was misty this morning, but not cold. Mist means no or little wind around here so off I went, Wetherby by the scenic route, well, once I have passed the Ring Road it sort of becomes scenic, in that there are fields each side of the road, with occasional large houses, and animals destined for dinner tables . . .
> 
> Usual route to Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road, St Peter's Street ( all yuck ) Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock, the ( still a slog ) Boot Hill to the pub of that name and turn left to Shadwell, left along the High Street to Slaid Hill then right to Wike Ridge Road. Wike itself, East Keswick, a slice of Collingham, Linton and Wetherby. Did not stop, just back on the A58, stopped at a layby just the Leeds side of Collingham to eat a bit and then the mist lifted. Blue skies !!
> Spoilt I am. Other stuff to do, so off I pedalled home like a good lad.


Can I be the latest to report a close encounter of the @Old jon kind? Saw you at the lights by Costco. Recognised you from your profile picture and the bike. I was the gormless one in the ASL wearing a red jersey and riding a Cannondale. I was on my way to work. A belated .


----------



## Old jon (7 Dec 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Can I be the latest to report a close encounter of the @Old jon kind? Saw you at the lights by Costco. Recognised you from your profile picture and the bike. I was the gormless one in the ASL wearing a red jersey and riding a Cannondale. I was on my way to work. A belated .



An even more belated "Hiya !" and thank you too. I remember seeing a cyclist, I think in the nearside lane. Which would make sense, I think you work on Thwaite Gate or thereabouts. By 'eck, just found out how to do this 
Learnt something, thank you.


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Dec 2015)

Popped over to the hospital to visit Dad.

6yr old Nephew took him a cuddly bear to look after yesterday, which has made the nurses smile , but the roads (or rather the only roads open) are total gridlock. Why the hell are so many trying to drive through the centre??

Felt like a proper ninja warrior carving past the endless lines of cars going nowhere

https://www.strava.com/activities/446057559


----------



## PatrickPending (7 Dec 2015)

My ride yesterday - windy, done on a hybrid but I've done the 100km every month challenge.
101Km Blaby - Willoughby Waterleys - Ashby Magna - Leire - Ashby Parva - Bitteswell - Lutterworth - Gilmorton - Walcote - South Kilworth - Stanford on Avon - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Cottesbroke - Haselbech - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Laughton - Gumley - Saddington - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Windy, hard work on a hybrid, chucked it down 5 mins after arriving home. I was rather exhausted but glad to have done December's 100Km - in spite of the wind!!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Dec 2015)

Another warm night ride. I actually had to unzip my jacket and short sleeve top to let some heat out on the climb; good job it was dark!

It did seem dark tonight without much of a moon. It made the climb up past the White Ladies Priory atmospheric and calming. I sometimes like to think of the people who shared our space albeit in a different time.

That is now 90 odd miles I wouldn't have ridden if I hadn't decided to buy lights and get out there and give it a go. I was a bit quicker tonight and actually came very close to beating the smug git on my Garmin.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Dec 2015)

Went out today with the intention of trying out a new cafe which I spotted the last time out. 
Headed out to Whitegate and joined the Weaver Way near Davenham, just under this bridge.






Stayed on the Weaver Way, it's a nice ride along the bankside with good opportunities for spotting wildlife. Saw a heron and was going to take a pic but there was a guy there setting up a huge lens so thought it best not to stop in case I scared it off for him. Skirted round Winsford and hooked up onto the Whitegate Way. The sun was hitting the silver birches very well.





Then to the point of the ride, the Station cafe on the Whitegate Way. Good selection of cakes (I had ginger cake, very nice) and it's run by volunteers who were all very jolly. It's in the old station house and is sweet.





On the way back went through the Vale Royal Golf Club which has the most magnificent club house I've ever seen (not that I'm any great afficionado). Was originally an abbey, but Cromwell pulled it down and gave it to one of his mates, who rebuilt a stately home and his family lived there for ages. It was re-developed in 1995 to the current golf club. Dread to think what the fees are.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Dec 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Dread to think what the fees are.




Up to 6000 quid a year.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Up to 6000 quid a year.


Thanks, thought as much from the cars in the car park. Aston Martins were two a penny.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2015)

Pleasant ride yesterday morning, with no wind or rain to cope with. I was a tad overdressed and got quite hot and sweaty by the time I was a few miles in! I should have gone for shorts and a lighter jacket.. Still, better that that getting too cold, I reckon.
I decided to stick to tarmacked roads as most of the off-road routes are quite muddy, with several being unrideable by the looks of it as I rode past!

My route was via Cogenhoe, Whiston to Easton Maudit, then Bozeat, Podington and up Hardwick Road to Earls Barton where I stopped for a cuppa and a bit of shortbread.







One of the narrower short-cuts near Hinwick House.






Some festive refreshments at my favourite local farm shop, Scotch Lodge, in Earls Barton.






They had a 'taster session' on Sunday and laid out a few goodies for me to try. That Scotch Bonnet dip was fiery!!! 

As I had to be home for baby sitting duties, I headed home via the A4500, past the Worlds End pub. It's not a stretch of road I like, but it's the most direct. I usually ride from there via Sywell Reservoir and Overstone, but didn't have the time unfortunately.

Back home on 25 miles with only a light wipe of the bike with a GT85y duster.

https://www.strava.com/activities/445951763


----------



## Old jon (8 Dec 2015)

I was not clever enough to look at a map this morning, must do better. Aimed in the Otley direction and intended to take the old road by the airport, but was distracted by something or another and took the main road all the way. Crossed the river in Otley and up Billams Hill to Weston Lane thinking I might reach Denton Bridge but felt hungry at Askwith, so there I stopped to munch.






And enjoy the calm of a peaceful village







Askwith has only one road I can use to get home, 32.8 miles after I started, I was back again. Enjoyable.


----------



## Jon George (8 Dec 2015)

I packed them in today: three rides!

1. Over to the other side of Ipswich on #3 Pasty The Hybrid, for a chat with a union rep regarding the possibility of me becoming a health and safety rep for where I work. (8.8. miles - missed the rain.) 

2. A quick blast of 10 miles out to Levington on #2 Patsy Le Tour De Cochon steed to assuage the anger that I need to even think about doing the above. 

3. An afternoon rush-hour 1.5 miles on #3 Patsy The Hybrid to do the weekly task that might actually make me qualified to the above on behalf of my union. 

Even after dinner, I am still rather hungry ... The solution to all may be beer.


----------



## albion (8 Dec 2015)

Having not cycled for over 12 months apart from a New Year jaunt I had been trying to muster the motivation to get going again now that my planned 12 month sabatical had passed. Last night, a concerned call left me needing to get to Chilton, Ferryhill to check on a relative.

The weather today was near perfect, fresh and no real headwind, plus on arrival the problem was the desired outcome, it simply being a failed phone line.
40 mies in total, done at a slow enough pace to survive my lower fitness and the Great North Road(A167) hills.


----------



## Postmanhat (8 Dec 2015)

Not sure if it's stupidity or avoiding bad news. But I always assume the weather where I'm headed will be broadly the same as it is in Derby. Blithely forgetting that 1000 feet higher and only 20 miles north, it can be very different. By the time I'd reached Elton, it was VERY windy and the rain showers were becoming more frequent. So a couple of quick snaps before I became unhappily cold. One of those places that has a board explaining what you're looking at 









Turning home into the wind, headed for a new climb to warm up
https://www.strava.com/segments/618596
Would have been a cracker with unfolding views and broad curves. But the road surface was abysmal. Down towards Carsington, then through Kirk Ireton to find this blocking the way to Derby. I was always a disappointment to my Geography teacher, but I'm fairly sure that's a low front?





It left just enough for the low winter sun to beam through, so for the next three miles, I was being blinded, buffeted and bedraggled. The roads were a pigsty too, cheers farmers. Will definitely be returning though as it's my favourite type of country lane - quiet, constantly up and down, no sharp bends. Back in Derby, it was warm with a light breeze, as predicted.

Lots of mechanical problems becoming apparent. So a few evenings fettling in order if the bike and I are to have a unfrosty winter. 42 miles/3000ft. Felt more like 60!


----------



## Saluki (9 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/446898650/segments/10742708893

Usual night ride to the Hospital to collect Hubster from dialysis.
I thought that I would brave going around the roundabout, near the Sausage Shop and then over the big roundabout after it to Kirton tonight. I normally dogleg though and go over the footbridge to Kirton but, it was night and very quiet, traffic wise so thought I'd give it a go. It was fine, not so sure I'd want to go around it at rush hour though.
From there I headed off up Innocence Lane to the Bucklesham turning, along to Straight Road and then along it to the Felixstowe Road. I followed the cyclepath down - except I had to go around the lorry that was totally blocking the cycle path near Sainsbury's (Thanks mate - that's a busy road you forced me out into). I stopped at the roundabout to take a pic of the wooden animals with their Christmas hats and scarves on, but the flash on my iPhone is a bit pants nowadays. I'll take a pic in daylight - hopefully tomorrow.

I rode off to the hospital then. I found I was early so I went up and down the cyclepath at the side of it, to see where it went. Then rode past the dialysis unit, through more of the hospital complex to see where it came out. It came out at a busy roundabout. I'll explore further another evening, I think.
14.74 miles in an hour and 4 mins or so. Had fun.

Eric the CX is making a funny noise from his BB. I've given it a wiggle and it's pretty solid, so reckon that there is some muck stuck. He needs a clean and he will get one in the morning. It was a bit muddy out there, in parts tonight, and he is now filthy.
I have 21.33 miles to my 2500 mile target. The original target of 2000 was achieved a bit back now.


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Dec 2015)

Longer commute today via Willingham and in to Cambridge via the busway;nice tempo again and finished with a nice mince pie and espresso ristretto at Cafe Nero on Kings Parade;

https://www.strava.com/activities/447050063


----------



## Old jon (9 Dec 2015)

A near repeat of a route I did last month, but I cut a couple of corners ( and three miles ) off the distance. Towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road, Otley Road as far as Creskeld Lane in Bramhope, turn right to point to Arthington. The road surface on the descent does not inspire confidence, but I did survive. Turn right on the A 659 towards the bottom of Harewood Bank, left to cross the River Wharfe and along to the right turn leading to Kirkby Overblow, Sicklinghall, Wetherby, Linton, Collingham and home. 35.5 rather windy miles covered.


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Dec 2015)

A slightly chillier morning with a touch of frost but less wind meant ideal conditions for a trip down to the Costa del Solent on the southern most reaches of the New Forest today.

The first port of call was Beaulieu, where I stopped for pictures & a nice chat with an elderly gent who was feeding the swans & seemed to know a fair bit about the particular family who I think I have photographed before when the youngsters were still brown & fluffy. Next up it was along the tree lined roads of Exbury (famous for the azaleas & rhododendrons of Exbury gardens in spring) & down to Lepe beach with views across the Solent to the Isle of Wight & a fresh coastal breeze blowing. 

The return journey, via Langley, Blackfield, Beaulieu & the forest again made it a very pleasant 32 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/447138455


----------



## Stonechat (9 Dec 2015)

Having only had a very short turbo session and another short ride since Friday, needed to make it a bigger one today.
Wanted an (imperial) half century so planned a bit hilly route but without the major Surrey Hils

So headed following the river to Hampton Court (memories of Bradley Wiggins came back to me), crossed the bridge and turned right towards Esher, and through there and through Cobham to Clandon. After that turned off through Merrow Burpham and Jacob's Well, continuing throughChobham to Sunningdale and doing a bit of a wiggle around Egham

Good ride, bit cold at the start, and a little wind

When I got home discovered my brake was rubbiing (don't you hate that), they are not srpinging fully open, either some grit/dirt in the brakes or cable wear.

51.98 miles @ 15.1 mph, maybe slowed a bit by the brake rub. Also not going too hard.
Feet climbed 1732

https://www.strava.com/activities/447165542

Edit p.s. Eddington Number up to 49


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Dec 2015)

Another 7.1 miles for me today, nice weather and brilliant sunshine, no mistakes about the forecast today. But very few people out there, I suppose they are all in spin class.
54F
12C
Winds SW 13
64% relative humidity
29.78 barometer
Sunny


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2015)

First ride out after two and a half weeks. (Post wisdom tooth extraction pain finally settling) Just a 17 mile pootle around Salford to get the legs going.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2015)

A spin out on my fixed and I headed up towards some hills as I've being doing flat rides of late. Bagged a carving on the back way up to the top of Alderley Edge, it's not by the chap I know, it's an owl and the seat round the tree in the background is cute aswell.





Passed a stone trough on the way to the lunch stop, the names Grice (I think), Barnshaw and Waller and carved into the side and the date 1836 with what looks like a trig point motif aswell, it's on the left of the names. Very strange. Lunch was at Sutton Garden Centre.





Bagged another carving near Henbury





And finally climbed over a gate to get a pic of Henbury Hall. I think this is now owned by the Ferranti family and the gardens are open on only a couple of days each year, but well worth visiting. From memory one of the owners in the Victoria age was responsible for introducing the grey squirrel into the area. I must revisit this year as it's been years since I last went.






My knees were complaining towards the end of the ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Dec 2015)

Yesterday afternoon bunked off work early to ride home basically doing a return journey back from that mornings commute;nice to have the wind mostly at my back although did get a bit buffeted along the stretch from Earith to Haddenham.

https://www.strava.com/activities/447269848

Stopped to take a pic of the sun setting at the busway stop at Fenstanton;








Only downer is that I have dropped my glasses somewhere( I wear contacts when riding),thought I'd left them at work but they are not there so must have lost them somewhere.Hey,ho they were a bit past their best anyway(lots of scratches and were nearly 3 years old) and I'm due a test next week so will see if I can get a pair via my contacts contract(seems I get should get a free pair).


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Dec 2015)

I got out early today, in order to miss the worst of the promised weather. Then it duly arrived, several hours early ( good old met office ZX spectrum at its finest again). Yet again I had an absolute pillock struggle past me, nearly clattering me as he failed in his attempt, it was so bad I had words with the idiot this time, anyway other than that complete horn gobbling bib dribbler, and the cack weather, the new tyres performed fantastically and I got round in a non too shabby time.

https://www.strava.com/activities/447660085


----------



## Donger (10 Dec 2015)

No rides for 8 days now, and I'm going nuts thinking about completing the Metric Century a Month Challenge.(Ricked neck just not getting better). 

P.S. Just thought I'd let you all know I've started off a "Your Rides This Year" thread again this year. Foolishly, I launched it late at night on a quiet day, though, so it is currently tucked away somewhere on page 3 of the "Cycle Chat Cafe" list of threads, now, unloved and sliding down the charts.


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2015)

Donger said:


> No rides for 8 days now, and I'm going nuts thinking about completing the Metric Century a Month Challenge.(Ricked neck just not getting better).
> 
> P.S. Just thought I'd let you all know I've started off a "Your Rides This Year" thread again this year. Foolishly, I launched it late at night on a quiet day, though, so it is currently tucked away somewhere on page 3 of the "Cycle Chat Cafe" list of threads, now, unloved and sliding down the charts.



Can you put a link here please? 

Sorry that your neck isn't getting any better. Have you been on the bike at at all? Even for just a short ride?


----------



## Donger (10 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> Can you put a link here please?
> 
> Sorry that your neck isn't getting any better. Have you been on the bike at at all? Even for just a short ride?


Not sure about a link, but all you need to do is go to "Forums",& "Cycle Chat Café" and a list of page numbers comes up. Quite a few decent threads end up in the lower pages from time to time ... just depends on when anyone last replied. As to the neck ... 8 days of anti-inflamatories and loafing around with a cushion behind my neck as soon as I get home from work. Will give it another 3 or 4 days before going to the doc. Have got nowhere near my bike.


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2015)

Donger said:


> Not sure about a link, but all you need to do is go to "Forums",& "Cycle Chat Café" and a list of page numbers comes up. Quite a few decent threads end up in the lower pages from time to time ... just depends on when anyone last replied. As to the neck ... 8 days of anti-inflamatories and loafing around with a cushion behind my neck as soon as I get home from work. Will give it another 3 or 4 days before going to the doc. Have got nowhere near my bike.


Sounds like you've given it plenty of time already. Should go to the doc. They might give you some stretching exercises or some drugs to ease the tension other than anti-imflamatories.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/448235159

A bit of a jolly on the cleaned and adjusted Boardman. I over shortened the chain, which gave me a bit of an moment, when I tried to downshift for a hill (the rear mech went fully horizontal ), so I got some chain pins in order to re lenghthen the chain, I got a couple of jockey wheels for the rear mech (the ones that are on there at the moment are a bit goosed), and whilst I was at it, I got some 25mm GP4 seasons. Then I went and got some free swag courtesy of O2. The weather wasn't even close to being as bad as predicted either.


----------



## Old jon (11 Dec 2015)

Totally unrealised until I got home, I did the same ( ish ) ride as last Friday. The first of the rain hit at the bottom of Garforth Cliff, and it hit hard. So I adjusted my plans for the ride, missed out Sherburn and travelled through Micklefield instead. That shortened the route by about six miles, roughly half an hour at my current riding speed. So, 31.6 miles started with the standard pedal through Hunslet, which is relatively quiet after ten in the morning, up to John O' Gaunts, past Woodlesford station and over the river to climb the hill into Swillington. Garforth for the first of the rain, Micklefield, Lotherton gates, Aberford, Barwick ( more swimming ), Scholes, A 64, Thorner Lane, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall and my usual grin factor 11 descent of Boot Hill. The rain / hail / purple frogs caught me again on Leathley Road and stayed with me almost to my front door, about a mile and a half. All the waterproofs did what they should have, but by 'eck my feet were cold.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (11 Dec 2015)

Ten mile loop in the rain... just because.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/448762184

A short one due to the strong gusts today.





I changed the jockey wheels, and lengthened the chain on the Boardman, that did help.
It got mucky, so I put it in the shower when I got back.






I'm going to put the original 105 spec 11-25 cassette back on it ( rather than the current Ultegra 11-28), then put the new GP4 seasons on as well.


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Dec 2015)

Club ride this morning and a proper HTFU day.

Got to the start as the easy group were leaving to find just Martin waiting for the moderates,routes had been shortened and we waited a few more minutes before setting off in the drizzle;decision would be made when we caught the first group on what to do for the rest of the ride.

Finally caught the first group at Haddenham and as things got stretched on Haddenham hill Martin and Dan who had been in the first group headed off,after a quick chat with the club captain about the routes(and his new bike!)I decided to try and keep up with the other two.

Failed in keeping up so rather than wait in the now persistent rain I headed off on the shorter route but then went properly solo doing a bit of the busway(and I needed a comfort break so made use of the warm toilets at the bus stop);got off at Westwick and rode back via Cottenham.

57 kms at the end which ain't too shabby in the wind and rain and in some ways I found it perversely enjoyable.

https://www.strava.com/activities/448697179


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Dec 2015)

The grey miserable weather kind of matched my mood as failures to both the laptop & the Garmin made for a not very happy chap as I set off with no particular plan for todays sortie having already completed the metric ton a month challenge.

The sight of the local hunt setting off from Minstead on their seasonal savagery hardly enhanced matters & the usual differing opinions were duly exchanged before continuing on my meander around the local lanes. Seemingly avoiding the worst of the winds I decided to head into Wiltshire for a while & once the Bolderwood climb was out of the way it was a flattish 20 miles or so through the country lanes of Ipsley, Sandleheath & Martin where at 30 odd miles in I decided to loop back. 

A gentle 200ft climb was made easy by the howling tail wind I had now picked up, although this was short lived & the descent upon turning right was back into it with speeds slower than going up the hill in the first place & a slight left turn was soon applied to bring back a cross wind as I headed down through Rockbourne to Fordingbridge & back across the forest for home.

57 miles in all with some pretty blustery conditions but the grey skies held onto the rain & I got home dry if not particularly clean!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/448768951


----------



## hedder2212 (12 Dec 2015)

Ive been struggling to get any miles in lately. Not touched the bike since my last ride last sunday. 
Went out on GFs bike for a short 5 mile run to diagnose a problem shes been having only for it to turn into 15 miles when i bumped into a friend. 
Going to try and get out on my own bike tommorrow and attempt birmingham and back.


----------



## galaxy (12 Dec 2015)

1st ride for 2 weeks, squeezing to much work in before xmas, delivered a few cards, stopped off at shops for some odds & ends, 15 miles. Jobs done , got the start of a cold, so it nearly killed me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Dec 2015)

galaxy said:


> 1st ride for 2 weeks, squeezing to much work in before xmas, delivered a few cards, stopped off at shops for some odds & ends, 15 miles. Jobs done , got the start of a cold, so it nearly killed me.


A like for getting out rather than for it being that difficult.


----------



## galaxy (12 Dec 2015)

It was windy, but mostly from behind.


----------



## albion (12 Dec 2015)

Too many onion bhajis in one sitting a
is big on the behind wind.


----------



## HLaB (12 Dec 2015)

The wind settled down today so par for the norm it was cold & wet instead, so we wisely decided to make it a relatively short hard ride instead. Not much to say really but it was  &


----------



## shouldbeinbed (12 Dec 2015)

My ride today

Wetter than a wet thing on a wet day in wetland.

Pedalling uphill through a pretty consistent river of water coming the other way back home.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2015)

Out and clipped in before 5.45 am this morning for a nice 27 miles at a relaxed but nice pace on my blue R.E.W Reynolds bike one of my normal loops that took in Orlingbury ,Pytchley , Walgrave ,Holcot , Moulton ,Billing ,Ecton ,Overstone ,Sywell ,Mears Ashby and home again .

Roads were dry hardly any wind so ideal conditions slightly chilly but not bad enough to worry about .


----------



## Saluki (12 Dec 2015)

Oh my word it was windy out there tonight. The BBC said that the wind was dropping a lot at about 9pm. They lied.
https://www.strava.com/activities/449091435/segments/10794427147

I rode off to the hospital, the route that @Jon George suggested, weeks ago, with no tweaks or anything. Very nice it was too, except for the wind. A couple of gusts were really scary but there was no traffic to speak of tonight, so all was well. I am sure it's bloody silly riding in this weather but as there were gusts of 40 mph from time to time and not 60 or anything stupid, the BBC makes stuff up and it's never as bad out as you think it is, I thought I'd give it a whirl.

I had a couple of numpties refuse to dip their Xenon headlights, but that's numpties for you. They probably don't know where the dip switch is, bless 'em. Probably don't know where the indicator stalk is either. One of them definitely didn't know where the radio volume switch was, I heard him coming.
13.03 in 59:31 according to Garmin. Nice. I'm less than 9 miles from my annual target now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2015)

7.2 miles my ride this day, damp, but not rainy, and a fine warm day in December.
67F
18C
Winds SW15
90% realtive humidity
29.96 barometer
Overcast
Working all the trips I can on the Raleigh before snow , ice, and salt bring it indoors.


----------



## sanddancer (13 Dec 2015)

Saluki said:


> Oh my word it was windy out there tonight. The BBC said that the wind was dropping a lot at about 9pm. They lied.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/449091435/segments/10794427147
> 
> I rode off to the hospital, the route that @Jon George suggested, weeks ago, with no tweaks or anything. Very nice it was too, except for the wind. A couple of gusts were really scary but there was no traffic to speak of tonight, so all was well. I am sure it's bloody silly riding in this weather but as there were gusts of 40 mph from time to time and not 60 or anything stupid, the BBC makes stuff up and it's never as bad out as you think it is, I thought I'd give it a whirl.
> ...




I had one on my commute the other day.

didn't know where his door mirror was and opened the door on me 

The wind along the river is nearly always against me 

during the high winds the other week some headwind gusts almost stopped me in my tracks 

and the side wind gusts had me thinking I might be swimming home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2015)

After leaving last months imperial century a little late, I decided this month I would get it in nice and early. Last weekend was a blow out with the gales and yesterday was a wash out. The weather forecast for today was a cold start but dry and little wind with rain due around 11am.

I watched the boxing last night and didn't get to bed until midnight so when the alarm went off at 5am I didn't want to get out of bed, but I did hoping that the weather forecast was wrong and that it would be raining so I would have an excuse not to do the ride, but no, for once the BBC were right, it was dry and calm.

I pondered whether or not to go back to bed and do the ride this Friday as I have the day off work then, but gave myself a slap and got out of the door by 5:40. 

The plan was to get a good 70-80 miles in before the rain came. Yeah right, it was raining after the first 10ish miles and it didn't stop for the rest of the ride. My gloves lasted a good 5 hours before they started letting the water in but my hands stayed warm, also I got the clothing right as I stayed warm all the way round but it must have been cold as when I stopped for a comfort break at around 75 miles I took a mars bar from the saddle bag and it was pretty solid, just like it had come out of the fridge.

Part of the route took me to Hallaton, when I got a few miles away from it there was a road closed sign, I decided to carry on with the planned route expecting to either have to turn back or walk through some roadworks, but luckily I managed to get through to Hallaton.

Anyway I did a tad under 102 miles to complete the imperial century a month challenge.

https://www.strava.com/activities/449447890


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> After leaving last months imperial century a little late, I decided this month I would get it in nice and early. Last weekend was a blow out with the gales and yesterday was a wash out. The weather forecast for today was a cold start but dry and little wind with rain due around 11am.
> 
> I watched the boxing last night and didn't get to bed until midnight so when the alarm went off at 5am I didn't want to get out of bed, but I did hoping that the weather forecast was wrong and that it would be raining so I would have an excuse not to do the ride, but no, for once the BBC were right, it was dry and calm.
> 
> ...


Credit for getting out . No ride for me this weekend full of cold not quite man flu but close . Didn't rise till 0900 this morning already drizzling was going to ride but just couldn't force myself .Sat at home feeling bad for not braving it now . Well done on a century ride in that depressing weather


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Credit for getting out . No ride for me this weekend full of cold not quite man flu but close . Didn't rise till 0900 this morning already drizzling was going to ride but just couldn't force myself .Sat at home feeling bad for not braving it now . Well done on a century ride in that depressing weather


I've had my cold for 3 or 4 weeks now, just can't shift it, really didn't want to go out today but knew I would regret it if I didn't.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've had my cold for 3 or 4 weeks now, just can't shift it, really didn't want to go out today but knew I would regret it if I didn't.


Thankfully I completed the half century challenge last week or I would have forced myself today but didn't have that extra incentive to ride that's the good an bad about the challenges.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Dec 2015)

A picture is worth a thousand words







A couple of days ago the forecast was pretty good for Sunday. Well, you Met Office idiots, thanks a lot. It was a hard enough ride anyway (51 miles, 5,500ft of climbing) but for at least 2 hours it was 1 degree C and raining.
Route was Glossop - Snake Pass - some climbs around the back of Hathersage - Sir William Hill - Tideswell (cheesy chips!) - Chapel en el Frith - Glossop

Very little wildlife, the Peaks are tough this time of year. A few hardy wrens calling on the hillsides. And a red grouse sitting on a dry stone wall by the road...which made me start thinking about a glass of whisky later

I planned to just have a coffee in Tideswell but it was freezing, forecast was crap. So I added a piece of Millionaire's shortbread and those smashing cheesy chips. Still had 18 miles and 2000ft of climbing to do so I think I can justify it.

As always on rides like this, there are times out on the road you wonder "what the hell am I doing out here?". But home, hot shower, fleecy 'jamas...and it's more a case of "I'm glad I got out there"


----------



## Oldfentiger (13 Dec 2015)

At last it's stopped bloody raining.
Gave it a while this morning to let the frost/ice disappear.
Up and down Pendle. The descent to Downham was a bit hairy due to all sorts of crap being carried onto the road during yesterdays torrent.
Between Chatburn & Clitheroe I met approx 40 Santas on bikes coming the other way. 
Stopped for a coffee in the Green Jersey, Clitheroe.
Took the longer less extreme route home via A59, Read, A6068.
24 miles, 1665' climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/449489208


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Dec 2015)

Nice one @Supersuperleeds !

After last nights works curry I was up early (though I did roll over a few times!)
Breakfast and out the door before 7 into steady, light but still wet rain.
With this century a month challenge I'm always trying to think of new routes, but I didn't fancy straying too far this time. My last 2 weekend rides have been the Gamlingay loop, 25 miles bang on- quiet, pretty roads, a few ups and downs, a few shops and a garden centre should I need it, perfect.
Within the first mile I was ready to turn round and go back to bed as it was cold and horrible but I soldiered on. I may have seen 3 cars on the first loop.
On the second loop I felt awful, it was a real struggle. I'm aware of how your mind can turn against you and give you a hard time, and that's all it was, mind games and self flagellation. I was fully aware that that's all it was and I found it quite funny really!
In the third lap I was full of beans. The rain had stopped, and my little, simple brain was yelling "the next time you do this it'll be the last one today!"
I stopped at the Co-op in Gamlingay and bought some chicken & stuffing sandwiches and a big bag of wine gums, there were loads of black ones! Excellent!
On I rolled in the gloom, Cambridgeshire looking more like Devon today in this weather.
Then it was the final lap. Although I was running out of gas for bits of it, I managed it in a positive frame of mind. Even the long, sloping, draggy roads were OK.
At the top of the hill out the back of Gamlingay the road comes up from Hatley.....




It's either been a bit windy or somebody didn't see the give way!
On my return to Hardwick I stopped to take a pic of what is now a village tradition, constructed by the evangelical church nutters, the life sized nativity. I'm sure it devalues houses by £50,000!




I'm not sure that Bethlehem had phone junction boxes in those days, and the orange netting is ultra bizarre. And then there's the cow.... 

Anyway, 100.02 wet, glum miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/449512696


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Nice one @Supersuperleeds !
> 
> After last nights works curry I was up early (though I did roll over a few times!)
> Breakfast and out the door before 7 into steady, light but still wet rain.
> ...



well done on completing the challenge


----------



## tallliman (13 Dec 2015)

40 odd miles for me today in pure missle. Just wished it would've rained and be done with it. Not feeling my best the last couple of weeks but at least I'm getting out.

Special mention for the guy in the land rover covering me in mud on a 1 car wide road (part of the ncn) and forcing me to stop as he was doing 50 mph. Lovely.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Dec 2015)

Just a wee potter out this morning in the grizzle. Well grey and damp and murky. No wind for a change. Couple of good pals in attendance. A superb sighting of a kingfisher flying along a little stream the lane followed. Lovely splash of colour on a grey day. Nice bowl of soup in the cafe and a gentle potter back through the lanes for home. It's always better out than in


----------



## Glow worm (13 Dec 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> 7.2 miles my ride this day, damp, but not rainy, and a fine warm day in December.
> *67F*
> /QUOTE]


67 degrees?! That sounds remarkably warm for your part of the world in December. I'd imagine Illinois would normally be knee deep in snow by now!
(Mind you they're predicting 60 degrees here next week so it's a funny old winter over here too.)


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Dec 2015)

The weather cheered up, so I went for a tyre test.


















https://www.strava.com/activities/449555854


----------



## LarryDuff (13 Dec 2015)

Waited for the ice to go away and got rained on for 36 of 37 miles. Pretty wet when I got home but I was glad to have got out.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Dec 2015)

Another load of wet today.

It builds character.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Dec 2015)

Its been gorgeous in Denmark today. Jannie and I did a 12 mile ride to pick up a bottle of mead from a. Beekeeper friend of ours. Winners all round


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Dec 2015)

No rides for me since last Sunday (although I have got through 6 episodes of CSI:NY while on the exercise bike this week).
I had hoped to get out yesterday but it was grim, non-stop rain and blowing a gale so that didn't happen.

Up early(ish) today and out just after 8:30 on the hybrid - the temperature was sat at 0 degrees C and the cars were still frozen over so I wasn't going to risk the road bike and it's semi-slick tyres. Besides I'd just swapped the tyres on the hybrid for a pair of Schwalbe Land Cruisers so I wanted to try them out.
Started out up Coal Road, not because I particularly wanted to go that way, but I wanted to see if the traffic lights were picking up bikes yet (I'm having a protracted email conversation with the council about this, who insist that they are...). Anyway, there was too much traffic about, so after hanging around in the cold for 5 minutes waiting for a suitable gap I gave up and looped round and back towards home, passing my front door and heading on towards Cross Gates.

It was blooming cold. There is no other way to describe it.
I was wearing thermal bib tights, two pairs of socks (one of them Seal Skins thermal socks), a compression base layer, a merino layer, merino arm warmers, the new Altura thermal jersey Mrs ND bought for my birthday, Altura Nightvision windproof thermal gloves, a neck buff and a helmet liner. And it was still cold.

Anyway, at least I was out on the bike!
At Cross Gates I did a quick loop around Manston, then in a sudden flash of inspiration decided to do an old route but in the opposite direction for (I think) the first time.
Over the railway bridge and up Austhorpe Lane, then onto Barrowby Lane (still climbing at this point), before joining the bridleway / NCN R66 onto the Thorp Park development. Followed the diversions around the site as there is a lot of building work going on (can't have too many generic office buildings with negligible public transport links can we?) and there was a lot of standing water from the recent rain. Off the development and the climb up to the bridge over the M1.
It's funny when you do a well known route in the opposite direction that seemingly insignificant descents become uphill slogs isn't it?

Anyhow, over a very quiet M1 and into the woods for the run down to Garforth. Despite the cold it looked very picturesque with a low lying mist over parts of the Aire Valley and the sun just starting to come through, so I stopped for a photo:








Anyhow a quick drink (now that was cold!) and back on the bike for the rest of the downhill run through the woods, followed by the gentle climb back up to Barwick Road, passing a solo female cyclist heading up the hill.
Left under the railway bridge and I had intended to go left again on Nanny Goat lane and take the bridleway under the M1 back to Manston Lane - however, the road was slick with ice and after about 10 yards I decided to change route. Good luck if you were going to the stables up there today.
So, back on Barwick Road, I headed over the M1, round and across a very full Cock Beck onto Long Lane and took the left at Ellis Lane past the farm shop and the bridleway over Garforth Golf Course.
Even with semi-knobbly tyres on, crossing the golf course was hard work. No golfers out today, but the recent rain had made the bridleway very muddy in parts, added to the ice it made for slow going. At one point there was a runner ahead of me and I swear he was pulling away from me!
Eventually back onto firmer ground I caught and passed the runner and after breaking through the ice on a series of muddy puddles climbed back up onto Manston Lane and found that too was covered in frost with lots of icy patches. With no real alternative at this point I carefully carried on. Eventually made it to the turn for Pendas Fields where the road was clearer and got going on the run down to Barwick Road. I was about 100yds from the turning when a peleton of at least a dozen riders on road bikes flew across and up the hill towards Scholes.
From there it was a quick run up to home, with my feet now resembling blocks of ice.

*12.93 miles* (still not very good at this am I?) *in 1hr 9m at an average of 11.2mph*. No records today given the conditions, but frozen feet aside, it was great just to get out on a bike again and the new tyres seem just the job.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> .......
> 
> *12.93 miles* (still not very good at this am I?) *in 12hr 9m at an average of 11.2mph*. No records today given the conditions, but frozen feet aside, it was great just to get out on a bike again and the new tyres seem just the job.
> 
> View attachment 112666



You need to join in this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-slowest-10-mile-bike-ride-challenge.188610/post-3948225


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You need to join in this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-slowest-10-mile-bike-ride-challenge.188610/post-3948225



Oops - edited to correct that to 1hr 9m!


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Dec 2015)

NortherDave....i stopped worrying about time and distance a long time ago. As long as you get out, take a few photos, see some things and enjoy cycling. Who cares about time and distance?

The World is obsessed in going somewhere fast.

I have a Cat Eye computer on my bike. Touring speed is about 15kph. If I am riding at 25kph, I force myself to slow down. :0). I dont see the point in timing myself if I am going to stop and admire the view, take photos, chat to cyclists and have coffee and cake.

Do what I do. Try and make a ten mile ride last as long as possible. It is so much nicer.


----------



## i hate hills (13 Dec 2015)

No ride for me today due to a bit of surgery 2 weeks ago . However i felt good enough to do two walks today with a combined total of 6 miles. Easing myself back in and hope to be fit enough to get back in the saddle by mid January 2016 . Ride safe everyone ....Mike.


----------



## i hate hills (13 Dec 2015)

Mr steveindenmark sir i subscribe to your way of thinking ....


----------



## Donger (13 Dec 2015)

This was my 30th club ride of the year, and also something of a landmark. Even up to the last minute I wasn't sure whether I was going or not, due to a stiff neck. Given that we are running out of days in December though, I decided to get in a club ride and see if, by any chance, I could extend it into a 100km job to finish the Metric Century a Month Challenge. Miracle of miracles, job done!

There were only two of us on the relaxed ride today, just me and Lisa. It was a forty-something mile, very chatty ride over to Eastnor Castle near Ledbury, then up to the foothills of the Malverns and back to Gloucester via Staunton. Wore my shorts, for possibly the last time this year, and it was cold ... and damp. Came across two quite big floods, but not very deep ones, and we made it through OK. Actually had a nearly dry run through one of them as I slipstreamed a car that was doing a good impression of the parting of the Red Sea. Then hit a ford in the aptly named "Clenching Mill Lane". One look at the torrent sweeping through it and I certainly clenched. We picked our way over a narrow concrete ledge of a bridge at the side of the ford, and then began a slowish trudge back home via the Malverns, which remained invisible in the low cloud.

Once back at Kingsway, I found myself almost exactly 20 miles short of a metric century. With only 18 days left in the year, I asked myself whether I would ever get a better chance to complete a 100km ride. Although nackered and aching by now, it was a no-brainer, and I set off down the A38 to Slimbridge, not wanting to have wasted the last eleven months worth of effort. Lacking the mathematical skill of Carol Vorderman, I chose a turning back point a good mile or so beyond where I could actually have turned, and slogged my way home via the lanes between Frampton on Severn and Gloucester. Once nearly home, I made the mistake of taking the lane through Stonebench, along the banks of the Severn, which had recently broken its banks - Another big flood to pick my way through. My Ridgeback is now filthy.

After hoovering up a big bowl of soup and taking a long, hot bath, I can now look back on this challenge as being one of the best things I have ever done. I thoroughly recommend it to anyone who is tempted to try it out next year. The nature of the challenge means getting out there in all kinds of weather, battling against ailments, and juggling your social calendar but, take it from me, it is well worth it all for the feeling of personal satisfaction it gives you. If only my old PE teacher could see me now. I went on the bodymass index thread the other day, and came out with the worst result possible, being (apparently) most like someone from Micronesia. Think I may just have just debunked this BMI business a little bit this year, what with climbing Alps and completing the Metric Century a Month Challenge.

Final mileage today: 64.2.

Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Dec 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Its been gorgeous in Denmark today. Jannie and I did a 12 mile ride to pick up a bottle of mead from a. Beekeeper friend of ours. Winners all round




No need to rub it in.....
It'll be sunny here one day, soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2015)

Glow worm said:


> 67 degrees?! That sounds remarkably warm for your part of the world in December. I'd imagine Illinois would normally be knee deep in snow by now!
> (Mind you they're predicting 60 degrees here next week so it's a funny old winter over here too.)


We already had three inches of snow a week or two ago, we've had 50's and 60's this week, but 50's to-morrow, 40's by Wednesday, and 30's by Thursday. Rain today, as well.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Dec 2015)

Solo ride after the other half decided it was too wet to venture out.

Basically either rain or drizzle all the way although at least the wind was not so strong;not many bods about and had to brake hard once as a yummy mummy pulled out in front of me at Fordham(it's no good saying sorry after you've pulled out).

Like yesterday strangely felt a perverse pleasure in the rain helped by the Sportful No Rain Finder jersey.

53k to total 246 for the week;will see if I can keep this up until the end of the year for the 10,000k goal.

https://www.strava.com/dashboard?feed_type=my_activity


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2015)

Well there were lots of cyclists out today, and all in good spirits, so everyone must have been taking advantage of a break from the heavy rain, even though it was drizzling for most of the day here, so I was dripping wet by the time I got home. I was toasty warm in many layers, gloves held out reasonably well and feet a bit soggy (We came round a corner to be confronted by a ford that wasn't meant to be there, we rode through it, but we all got wet feet as it was too long and deep to freewheel.)

Feeling chuffed that I have completed the half century a month challenge for 2015. 

It was the Chorlton Wanderers ride to Lymm. The roads, lanes and paths were wet, muddy and puddly. Lunch at the Barn Owl, where, today I demolished a huge portion of spaghetti carbonara from the specials board. Part of the return ride was on the Bridgewater Canal path so I stayed on after I left the group in Stretford. I checked the milage when I was nearly home, 42.2 miles. So that was the metric half century done but I decided to end the challenge with an imperial half century. I set the bike computer to zero, and did some loops in the dark and rain to make an extra 8.4 miles. 50.6 miles total.
Bike was so muddy that I gave it a quick wash and wipe down. I'll have to give it a proper clean soon.


----------



## galaxy (13 Dec 2015)

Still got this Dann cold lingering, so we decided another card delivery session on the bikes. Another 9 miles gently in just doing cards. On one post we were collected by Auntie who had just made flapjacks, so on went the kettle. Lovely Flapjack it was too 
On arrival home it was time too cook dinner, one of yesterday errands was the butcher stop. Lovely pork n Apple sausages so a nice Toad in the Hole for dinner tonight. Roast spuds n veg, nice thick gravy.


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Dec 2015)

Steady zone 2 commute this morning and nice to be able to roll in with no real headwind

https://www.strava.com/activities/449912595


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (14 Dec 2015)

Commute yet again this morning. However slightly different in that I rode to the station too. Usually drive to within a mile of the station then cycle to it, on the train to the City, then cycle City to West End (where the office is).
The last time I rode to the station was back in what was laughing called our summer, but this morning was just as enjoyable once I got started and warmed up a little bit. 8 miles to the station, then 5 miles to the office and each leg takes about the same time. To the station is predominantly country lanes whereas the leg into work is in London traffic (including the hell that is the Embankment ).
Just very hungry now.... don't think I can wait until lunch....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Another load of wet today.
> 
> It builds character.


and webbed feet


----------



## Old jon (14 Dec 2015)

The rain defeated me on Saturday, I wimped out. Sunday was booked for other stuff, including sorting out the cold feet. Learning all the time, I am. I bought some 2.7 tog socks, Barbs gave me a crash course in togs. Then discovered I needed bigger shoes for the extra togs, so went and bought them, complete with :=






I cannot recall ever needing or receiving a manual for a pair of shoes. The world moves on.

Fitting the cleats ( terrible word ) took an hour or more, by which time Sunday had gone dark.
Monday ! Dull and foggy, who cares? Supersocks on feet, instruction manual shoes on. Old jon on bike and off I went. A repeat of a route I rather like, Oakwood Clock, Boot hill and left at the Boot pub. Then the video starts.



Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Wike, Eat Keswick, Linton and Wetherby. Sandwich stop. Straight home on the A 58 made it a 31.3 mile trip, a little shorter than the last time I rode it, I guess I stayed closer to bend centrelines . . .

Oh, the feet stayed warm.


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Dec 2015)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> Just very hungry now.... don't think I can wait until lunch....




That's the problem with commuting a lot,always hungry;reckon what I save in train fares I spend on food.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Dec 2015)

Finally got out after around 3 weeks of virtually non-stop crap weather.

Only 3 rides in 6 weeks so it felt like my tyres were filled with lead.

30.43 miles at 11.9 mph av' (vs my 'usual' 13.4-ish for this route) and 2541' ascent.

I knew I was going slow as I have my Garmin set to beep every 10 minutes and I use this to (casually not obsessively) keep an eye on how I am doing. I usually get bored of this after the 20 minute beep! Anyway I was 2 mins 21 secs 'down' on the point at which I'd usually expect the 10 minute beep to go off.

Lowlight 1 - my little Cateye rear light decided to jump ship and lord knows where it is now. I imagine it will be visible to planes when darkness falls - merrily blinking away for umpteen hours.

Lowlight 2 - had to get off and open/close 9 x 5 bar (or similar) gates which is a PITA but I fancied a bit of cross country hardpack/mud/green road.

Highlight 1 - met a friendly Labrador called Jake - aw!

Highlight 2 - just before the high point of the route (873') a large Deer hurtled out of the mist (very murky) and crossed about 10' in front of me. Brilliant. For obvious reasons I said "hello Rudolf".

Stay safe all.


----------



## Cush (14 Dec 2015)

Yesterday I was out for a shorty to get a few supplies in (shopping). I found a finger post washed up where it should not be. It mentioned "Catholic Lonning" Do any Carlisle people honestly know where it is? And don't cheat and Google it like I had to do.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Dec 2015)

Cush said:


> Yesterday I was out for a shorty to get a few supplies in (shopping). I found a finger post washed up where it should not be. It mentioned "Catholic Lonning" Do any Carlisle people honestly know where it is? And don't cheat and Google it like I had to do.


Catholic Lonning runs from the corner of Strand Road/Lismore place down towards the Eden and the Memorial Bridge.. I think

Where did you find it?


----------



## Donger (14 Dec 2015)

Old jon said:


> Then discovered I needed bigger shoes for the extra togs, so went and bought them, complete with :=
> 
> View attachment 112747
> 
> ...


I'm dying to know what's in the owner's manual. Perhaps a diagram with "Left", "Right" and a couple of arrows?


----------



## Cush (14 Dec 2015)

Donger said:


> I'm dying to know what's in the owner's manual. Perhaps a diagram with "Left", "Right" and a couple of arrows?


Yes that's it behind the school car park. It looks like a new waymarker washed up to just below the flood barrier on the town side. Intriguing question now is how did that path get the name, Catholic Lonning?


----------



## Donger (14 Dec 2015)

Cush said:


> Yes that's it behind the school car park. It looks like a new waymarker washed up to just below the flood barrier on the town side. Intriguing question now is how did that path get the name, Catholic Lonning?


I for one am certainly intrigued. ????


----------



## Hyslop (14 Dec 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Catholic Lonning runs from the corner of Strand Road/Lismore place down towards the Eden and the Memorial Bridge.. I think
> 
> Where did you find it?


----------



## Hyslop (14 Dec 2015)

I rather think youre right-part of Trinity School cross country run-of blessed memory!I have very clear memories of slogging through the quagmire that was the lonning before crossing the suspension bridge and onto the sunny uplands of the park,followed by Joe Roe on a bike!Mind you,I don't think it was known as Catholic Lonning prior to the buliding of Newman School,as the generations prior to mine called it simply "The Lonning".


----------



## Saluki (14 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/450262254
2 rides today. Firstly, the one above where I rode from home to SW, via a loop that I was sitting 3rd on Strava for. I last did it in 50 mins and change. 3rd of 3 women is no great shakes so I thought I would try and knock 5 minutes off. I knocked 12 off, so QOM for me.  It doesn't happen very often so I've gone a bit bonkers with the smileys.

I have a knocking on Eric's BB, I think it needs replacing. How hard can it be. I have youtube and a big book of bike fixing. I need to service those gears too. They were a bit jumpy tonight.
After SW, I rode home. Wanting to make it up to over 4 miles, I rode along the prom with a view to coming off at the twin cafes (closed at this time of night) and back by road. There is a lot of sand at the turning for the cafe's so coming off was the optimum phrase there. Nothing gripped, even my lovely knobbly tyres, ho hum, we hit the deck. I managed to not brain myself on the lampost, nor did I bash Eric into the lampost.

All in all, 19.08 miles across both rides, in 1:20:44 or so. Averaging about 14mph ish ish. I have a sore knee and I won the raffle at SW. The leader lady is bringing it along tomorrow evening as there wasn't room on the bike really. I am 10 miles over my 2500 annual target with 2 weeks and 3 days to go. Or 510 over my original target, depending on how you look at it. I wonder what I can do in the coming couple of weeks. Weather forercast checking, I think.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Finally got out after around 3 weeks of virtually non-stop crap weather.
> 
> Only 3 rides in 6 weeks so it felt like my tyres were filled with lead.
> 
> ...



As the saying goes 'sometimes you eat the bear and sometimes he eats you(or bar if you are the Dude)

Today was one of those days and the man with the hammer was trailing me all the way in today plus the HRM decided to play up and I overdressed.

Dunno if it's just me but it seemed really.really dark this morning;although I think the shortest day is due soon which probably explains it.

Anyhoo another 40 odd kms to add to the years total;

https://www.strava.com/activities/450444108


----------



## Old jon (15 Dec 2015)

Donger said:


> I'm dying to know what's in the owner's manual. Perhaps a diagram with "Left", "Right" and a couple of arrows?



I had plans to photograph every page, and every diagram, in every language . . .

Yup, you got it right.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Dec 2015)

With rain forecast for this afternoon I thought I'd have a morning ride today to avoid it...........wrong, within 5 minutes of getting out & as soon as I had hit the New Forest I started to feel the fine drizzle on my face & the roads & fields ahead were shrouded in mist & murk!

Undeterred & forever hopeful that it may be a passing shower I carried on through Colbury to the Ipley junction where, as the fine drizzle had become fine rain, I decided to slightly shorten my proposed route & head up past Beaulieu Road station to Lyndhurst to further access the situation as its only 5 miles from home & I could just turn back.

However, although wet I did have my cap keeping my glasses dry(ish) & lights & mudguards on the bike I so did a loop around Lyndhurst & up to Copythorne & Tatchbury before taking in Winsor & Woodlands for home.

Only 26 miles & I've had to ring my gloves out & bring my cap, helmet & boots indoors to dry rather than leave them in the garage but it has brought up the 6,000 miles for the year which thankfully have mostly been dryer than than todays ride!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/450507774

Just the one picture today which gives an idea as to why I didn't want to stop to take more.


----------



## galaxy (15 Dec 2015)

Dont blame you for cutting it short. Where is that pic taken.


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Dec 2015)

galaxy said:


> Dont blame you for cutting it short. Where is that pic taken.



Just outside Lyndhurst, looking back down Beaulieu Road.


----------



## galaxy (15 Dec 2015)

Thought it was, love the New Forrestt.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Dec 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> With rain forecast for this afternoon I thought I'd have a morning ride today to avoid it...........wrong, within 5 minutes of getting out & as soon as I had hit the New Forest I started to feel the fine drizzle on my face & the roads & fields ahead were shrouded in mist & murk!
> 
> Undeterred & forever hopeful that it may be a passing shower I carried on through Colbury to the Ipley junction where, as the fine drizzle had become fine rain, I decided to slightly shorten my proposed route & head up past Beaulieu Road station to Lyndhurst to further access the situation as its only 5 miles from home & I could just turn back.
> 
> ...


Well done for getting out @Goonerobes 
I'm hoping for a ride tomorrow and Friday, better than the trainer, and I have replaced fornt brake so far - rear to be done when time.
(The whole brake - special offer on Ultegra brake set replacing my old Tektro's)


----------



## Old jon (15 Dec 2015)

Can you hear me squelch as I type this ? Thought not, 28.1 miles this morning out in the fog and the torrential stuff, all the clothing felt wet but I was dry underneath. Marvellous, this modern rainwear. Mind you, its all on a rack over the bath drying out. Chuffed I went out for the ride, although the scenery did not excite, it was for the exercise and oddly enough, the fun.

So, thick mist this morning, and the forecast said more of it for the rest of the day. At times it was thick enough to swim in. As above, no landscape to be seen so it mattered little where I went. I rode an interesting drop into Wharfedale last Wednesday, but the video didn't work then. Now I think it does. Viaduct Road via the towpath, Cardigan Road, and the A 660 out to Bramhope then turn right onto Creskeld Lane



Which ends at the A 659 Otley to the bottom of Harewood bank road. I turned left for Otley, sandwich stop there and I predictably took the main road back home. As I crossed the motorway bridge on Dewsbury Road the rain stopped.


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Dec 2015)

A fair whack of our cycling miles are done in the dark at this time of year, in fact dr_pink does more than I do, averaging around 45 miles per week on very dark country lanes. The other night I thought it would be interesting to take 2 photos with my phone camera with flash off and compare the results. The first one is looking back down the road, best title would be Rutland at night






The next one taken a few seconds later, and perhaps explaining why rear lights are not really needed on dark country lanes





Just love riding at night, but good front lights are essential for us especially on a couple of sections where we are travelling at between 35 and 40mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Dec 2015)

Wee outing with Mrs 26 to the CTC group's Christmas dinner. For my sins I'd volunteered to lead the CTC group. So we all met up at a cafe west of Worcester. I lead them through some tiny and hilly lanes even finding one lane I'd never ridden in the 30+ years of pedalling around here. Fortunately the group was fairly compact and able to deal with the ups. In the end it was Mrs 26 who was last up. But the smile didn't waver. No rush is there? We made it to the dinner venue in plenty of time for pints and chats before the feast was served. Lovely traditional Christmas fare for me. And an excellent social with good pals. Mrs 26 and I eventually departed into a darkening and rather damp afternoon for the shortest route back with lights on (even at 3pm!!). Miles/sprout ~9


----------



## SpokeyDokey (15 Dec 2015)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Wee outing with Mrs 26 to the CTC group's Christmas dinner. For my sins I'd volunteered to lead the CTC group. So we all met up at a cafe west of Worcester. I lead them through some tiny and hilly lanes even finding one lane I'd never ridden in the 30+ years of pedalling around here. Fortunately the group was fairly compact and able to deal with the ups. In the end it was Mrs 26 who was last up. But the smile didn't waver. No rush is there? We made it to the dinner venue in plenty of time for pints and chats before the feast was served. Lovely traditional Christmas fare for me. And an excellent social with good pals. Mrs 26 and I eventually departed into a darkening and rather damp afternoon for the shortest route back with lights on (even at 3pm!!). * Miles/sprout ~9*



@twentysix by twentyfive


----------



## Alex H (16 Dec 2015)

My wife is going in for a hip-op this afternoon, so I took the opportunity to go out for a ride, before I get stuck in the house assisting with her recovery 

The weather here is fine - 14°C but cloudy and the countryside is just brown . I did a loop - St Cyr - St Auvent - Rochechouart and home. 

On the way round I was thinking of picture opportunities and remembered there is a farm just outside Rochechouart with a pond next to the road, usually filled with ducks and geese. Today, being a bit near Christmas, the pond was empty 

The commune gardeners have changed the roundabout again - this time for Christmas - I bet it looks a lot better at night 






30km in 1.5hrs


----------



## contadino (16 Dec 2015)

Woke up with a rotten hangover after 3 hours sleep on a couple of litres of marsala. As of yesterday afternoon I've pretty much finished work until the new year.

So my intention was a new 50km route that I've done a couple of times recently.

I spent the first 5km praying for a mechanical. Then got into it a bit. After about 20km I started feeling ropey and decided to take a constitutional in Cisternino. Then I remembered a bar that does epic ciabattas with porcetta so headed there. Fortune smiled as today they had mustard.

After that and a glass of ramanzotti, however, I couldn't face the next hill climb and so adjusted my route and instead followed the railway line, then down a 3km hill towards home.

Gonna have a nap on the sofa now whilst failing to watch Oliver Twist on telly.

Glad I went out, but that was tough going.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Dec 2015)

As a week since a decent ride set out to rectify that this morning.

Headed via Datchet and Eton to Dorney, through Maidenhead, and then passed Sonning Mill, a delightfully located theatre/dining venue.
Then did my best not to get too snarled up in Reading, then headed cross country via Arborfield etc, Crowthorne, skirting round Bracknell as ever, and through North Ascot to cut through Windsor Great Park and home

Weather held up, no more than a spot or two of rain and wind was not too bad but the very last mile and a half so cannot complain.

Given the legs a good working, 
60.11 miles @ 16 mph
1762 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/451123896


----------



## galaxy (16 Dec 2015)

I`m working in Green Park in reading, you could of popped in for a cuppa.


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2015)

Nice little ride out to Hatfield Heath today with a friend, Was like a spring day so much warmer than the weekend, First midweek ride for a couple of months, Was good to get out, Had a nice plate of scrambled eggs and smoked salmon on toast washed down with a nice cup of tea,
https://www.strava.com/activities/451126269


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (16 Dec 2015)

Tide was in today; quality photo from my top of the range Nokia 108!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2015)

I rode in the basement, on the trainer, as it was nice out, but very windy.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> I rode in the basement, on the trainer, as it was nice out, but very windy.



Insomniac?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Dec 2015)

Today it is....wait for it...

...*issing down and very windy.

Can't be *rsed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Dec 2015)

Got a very hot ride in yesterday. Had to peel a jersey off before the hills. Ran out of water and got a bit dehydrated. Don't usually need any fluids (apart from the social ones in the cafe) in December. Bit windy but there were large bits of blue skies and the sun did come out. It's rays felt quite warm indeed. Rode with two pals, one of whom was on a short leash and headed back early on. The other did most of the ride but took the short way home into Worcester where he lives. I try to avoid the traffic so took the lanes back. The Nuthatches were having a great day calling and the views out over the Teme valley into Shropshire and even Wales were clear. The Clee Hills took centre stage in the views. Lovely outing and I conquered the OCD by not rounding the miles up from 59.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Today it is....wait for it...
> 
> ...*issing down and very windy.
> 
> Can't be *rsed.


It'll be dry again soon


----------



## Jon George (17 Dec 2015)

Nearly didn't make it home from today's ride - partly as a by-product of one of yesterday's rides.

Yesterday included a short spin to my Wednesday morning place of part-time work (social media policy dictates I cannot name it - seriously) and one to my LBS to pick up a pair of Schwalbe Winter studded tyres to play with if or when it gets icy. (A total indulgence.) However, even when inflated to 85 PSI for standard road use, there was still too much of a clatter for me to consider using them full-time, so it was back to the LBS today to purchase a spare cassette so I could have them ready on an old wheelset.

Returning home - conditions really good - I was spinning up Back Hamlet (quick a steep hill in Ipswich) and was just about to start passing a left turn (Finbars Walk) when I became aware of a white van coming alongside, seemingly about to give me a very close pass. An instant later, his left-hand indicator comes one and the driver swerves to cut into the turning. Quick reactions from me saved the day, but I have to say I think it is what I shouted out that caused the driver to stop, rather than any concern over my well-being. I'm afraid to report I wasn't going to put up with any more crap and it is possible my continued verbels and posture made must have made it clear that it would be a good idea for the driver to move on. 

I'm actually getting better at dealing with this sort of stuff, but still I'm looking forward to the time when such incidents only raise a smile, instead of my anger.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2015)

Few hrs mtb today in this barmy weather..15°c muddy as a muddy thing but riding in shorts and a tshirt and summer jacket mid December amaizing..sweating like a summer ride..soaked..
dont know how long this will last but its a nice treat..come Jan it will be thermals..i think


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Dec 2015)

Whatever they're paying the people at the Met office its too much!!!! With rain "forecast" for 4pm I thought that if I go out at 1 for a couple of hours I should get back well before it starts.........wrong again!

Setting off on a "not so regular" midweek route, I headed out of the forest for a bit to Shootash before picking up the A27 down to Sherfield English & back towards the forest on a road I discovered two weeks ago. However, 15 miles & around 35 minutes in the rain starts & more annoyingly its just as I head back into the wind so time to pick the pace up a bit as I head back through Bramshaw, Furzley, Tatchbury & Winsor, passing en-route no less than three tractors cutting hedges. (in December, really?)

Another 30 miles in the bank & another wet load of gear to dry..... but it still beats going to work!

https://www.strava.com/activities/451679650


----------



## Old jon (17 Dec 2015)

The weather totally surprised me today, I had better start paying attention. Left home a little later than usual, had to hang about for a delivery. So, sort of decided on a flatlands route ( I am only kidding myself ) and aimed in the general direction of Lotherton Hall yet again. Before I reached Thwaite Gate I was seriously warm. The climb up to John O' Gaunts increased the sweat production. Woodlesford and *Swill*ington, the road leading on to Gar*forth *which I rode around the north of for the direct route to Lotherton Hall. Plenty of nice dry benches there for a munch of lunch ( or the café of course ) and then my usual route back through Aberford, Bar*wick* and Scholes, finishing the 29.2 miles via Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes and Boot Hill.


----------



## Saluki (17 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/451918526/segments/10859507263

I had a bit of time tonight - well actually I didn't but I'm learning a run from Cliffs of Dover. It's only bombing up and down the Lorcrian mode from a G major scale, but it's the speed that is really messing with my head. My fingers were not bleeding but they were getting mighty sore so I thought I'd get the roadie ready for a nice 11 mile and a bit ride to the hospital. I saw the state of him  and gave him a clean with wetwipes and kitchen roll, in the living room. I mickled his chain while I was at it and went back to my guitar. Cleaning the bike obviously is very helpful in guitar practice. My fingers still hurt like anything but it was a whole lot better.

I decided, that as my hands were really sore, that I'd go early and give that Strava loop (Roselea to Goslings) another go. Still pitch black but I was taking the roadie so I was hopeful of knocking a few seconds off. After all, I'd had a nice salad (healthy), some Marshamallows (couldn't resist) and a few choccy biccies so banged full of sugar. I should be fine. Right?

Halfway up Garrison Road/Lane whatever it is, I had some joker try and turn right into his drive by going through me while I was in a queue of waiting traffic. The gap was not big enough for a moped, let alone and Audi-Doodie. Pillock. I might have mentioned that he was a pillock and that he should consider getting some specs as he didn't see me in my council flouro orange with reflective bits, lights and more lights. Dozy bugger.

Once on the High Road out of Walton, I hit a nice cadence and decided that I'd do that loop then ride to the hospital. It felt quite quick, but that was mostly because I'd left my riding glasses (clear lenses) in the car and the wind was whipping my eyes a bit. I tried my seeing specs but they were just horrible and made the wind worse, so I stuffed them in a pocket and decided to WTFU.

I headed for the landmarks I knew but didn't look at the GPS except for when I passed the start of the 15.1km segment. I got my head down and got on with it. On the last mile or so, there is a single carriageway road with passing places. I had to tuck in twice. Once for a bus and once for the slowest Land Rover in the world. Bugger, pants and poo. I was not chuffed. I got to Goslings - a garden centre. Went a bit past it and sat for a sec swigging my water and looking at my GPS. I couldn't see much with watery eyes due to no bloomin' glasses. I figured that I might have taken a minute off though so was pleased.

I turned back round and retraced my tyre tracks to the top of Straight Road at Foxhall but went straight on, down the Felixstowe Road - on the cyclepaths - to Ipswich, up Bixley Road and to the hospital. Hubster was walking towards me when I got near the dialysis unit and I said I wanted to finish my mile so I carried on (got a 3rd overall on a segment there as it turned out) then headed back to the car to finish on 22 miles for the ride.

It was a great ride. I took 3 minutes off my own QOM time for that 15km segment. 3 minutes! That's huge. 13 PBs and an overall 3rd. Not bad for a fat old bird, I reckon. I had my Aftershokz on and a load of Eric Johnson. I reckon it was the EJ that did it 

I am more chuffed than a chuffed thing, full of chufftness  That QOM isn't going to last 5 minutes, there are some bloody quick ladies around these parts, but it's a good 10 minutes faster than the 2nd placed person. Best I work on my fitness if I'm going to hang on to it.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Dec 2015)

Shorter ride today but needed to do some as family event on Sunday will more or less rule out more than a 1 hour turbo.

Headed towards Windsor and turned toward Ascot up the long rise up to Cranbourne Gate, into the Park, and then did some hills, going down Crimp Hill and up Priest Hill, down Tite Hill and up Egham Hill, then finally down and up Prune Hill.
None of the hills that bad but there are a few steeper bits.

25.24 miles @ 16.2 mph - that speed is quite pleasing with the hills

1073 feet climbed

A few mostly downhill PR's on Strava segments and one third overall on a cut-through sometimes used by cyclists

https://www.strava.com/activities/452126965/


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Dec 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> *Whatever they're paying the people at the Met office its too much!!!!* With rain "forecast" for 4pm I thought that if I go out at 1 for a couple of hours I should get back well before it starts.........wrong again!
> 
> Setting off on a "not so regular" midweek route, I headed out of the forest for a bit to Shootash before picking up the A27 down to Sherfield English & back towards the forest on a road I discovered two weeks ago. However, 15 miles & around 35 minutes in the rain starts & more annoyingly its just as I head back into the wind so time to pick the pace up a bit as I head back through Bramshaw, Furzley, Tatchbury & Winsor, passing en-route no less than three tractors cutting hedges. (in December, really?)
> 
> ...



@Goonerobes 

Same here - rain was allegedly due this pm.

Got up, had my brekkie, got togged up, mounted bike, fired up my Edge and off I went. Within 1 mile of the house it was drizzling and another few hundred yards past that it was pouring.

Aborted the ride as it really is not my cup of tea flogging away in foul weather. At least I tried.

What really gets my goat with weather forecasters (apart from their OTT hand gestures and 'I've been to drama class' voice inflections) is when they tell you that the meteorological equivalent of the four horsemen riding in is heading your way and then sign off with a cheerful smile whilst uttering "have a lovely weekend" or similar.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/452112255

I went down to Romsey by a slightly different route. I finished fettling the Boardman road bike, but I did discover the thread on the freehub on my rear wheel is goosed, so my cassette is rattling a bit, no biggy, I have a spare freehub. I encountered yet another 'struggle past, nearly take my bars out, then go far slower than I was' merchant. I've worked out a cracking way to piss them off. Rather than give them a hair drying as you re-pass them, just say "Ho-Ho-Ho, merry Christmas, SEEE YAAAAA". It really seems to upset them.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Dec 2015)

The forecast for tomorrow looks wet so Steve E called a Friday outing. Sara P was in so we headed off around the southern end of the Hills on standard lanes. At the bottom of Redmarley we took a vote and with a 2:1 majority we took to Drury Lane for a change. Narrow and cut between the sandstone it's a bit shorter and slightly steeper than the standard alternative. Sara learned it wasn't that bad tho'. Soon we were through Donnington and the pace rose as we bashed our way into Ledbury and DeLilah's cafe.

Most folks must be away in big cities for the Xmas shopping extravaganza so we virtually had the cafe to ourselves. Lovely. We emerged to climb over Cut Throat Lane (yes that's it's real name) and on to the bottom of the Wyche climb where Sara said her bye byes. Steve struggled a bit on the climb, he'd already admitted to having attended the office Xmas party last night. Sweat rolled off him at the top. These warm temperatures are just extraordinary for this time of year.


----------



## Jon George (18 Dec 2015)

After yesterday's White Van moment, it was good to get out in the countryside where the tractors and 4x4s are more predictable. A little pottle of 18 miles North-East of Ipswich through Playford, Great Bealings, Woodbridge and back.

I stopped to have a closer look at a church I've spotted on numerous rides at Great Bealings. It's partially hidden from the road and looks a lovely quiet place for summer.






And a pause atop a Suffolk hill, looking down towards Grundisburgh.






Twenty minutes later, a weak sun put in an appearance and I finally realised I had on too many clothes. I understand this is supposed to be December ...


----------



## Old jon (18 Dec 2015)

Another warm dry December day. Anyway, enough meteorology. An anticlockwise loop through a few places I thought I knew fairly well, seems like I need to learn a bit more. Thirty miles starting as ever around the Holbeck three sides of a square, Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road, Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock. I only found out recently that it used to be the Kirkgate Market clock, but was removed as it got in the way of the market shoppers.

The slog up Boot Hill and then an Alteration !! ( thank you Robert Tressel ). Along to Red Hall Lane, turn right, continue along Skeltons Lane the left and into :--



There was some end of termery stuff going on, the village was quite busy. I had a large audience for my slow climb of Church Hill. I doubt they were entertained though. Then along the road to Bramham, the bit I thought I knew. Ridden in this direction it is mostly downhill. If you had asked me yesterday I would have said it was mostly flat with minor ups and downs. A left towards Wetherby then Collingham, Bardsey, Scarcroft and a very enjoyable whizzzz down the hill and then home.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Dec 2015)

Little ride out with the better half on a balmy December morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/452138380

Better ride than her last(cleat fall and rear mech hanger bent) and a bit higher av speed as well.

Didn't see any other cyclists about which was a bit surprising considering the weather;some of the club bods were in Cambridge to escort this guy back to his home town;

http://challenge360.org/category/blogs/


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2015)

out and clipped in at 6.15 am so late for me on the new to me Dawes Response headed through town and towards Irchester and then down to Hinwick and past the spookily lit up Hinwick Hall .
From there up to Bozeat into a head wind and then strong side winds to Yardley Hastings it seemed quite calm as i made my way across the main drive to Castle Ashby house then up on to the a248 for 200 yards before winding down through Denton .
From the top of Denton onwards it was tail wind all the way to Wishton ,Cogenhoe ,Earls Barton and Mears Ashby thought i would throw a small extra loop in so shot off towards Sywell village and then a great tail wind past the airfield saw the garmin clocking 28 mph !!!.
Then headed into Mears Ashby again and from there headed home into the borough with a tail wind again , total of 30 miles and a great ride for man and machine .


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Dec 2015)

I'm reading "nice, warm day" and "balmy" in preceding posts.

Well, here it ain't. Jealous!

Got up at 6.30am full of hope and a loosely planned route of some 35 miles mapped out in my old bonce - pretty keen I was too.

Stuck my head out of the back door to see if the foxes had snaffled up the salami I'd put out for them last night (it was gone) and it was drizzling.

It is now *issing down in a Noah would've been proud stylee.

Big Shop at 11.30am with Lovely Wife. Quick snack in pub with her too. Then footie on the box at 3.00pm.

That's the anatomy of another non-cycling day. Aaaargh!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Dec 2015)

A short but fun filled ride this morning on the CX bike whilst the boy wonder slept off last night!

Hardwick and surrounds have clay soil so even though it was dry, it was always going to be messy. It didn't disappoint !




After half a mile of slithering and slipping, front wheel left, back wheel right I stopped for a pic and to poke some crap out with a stick (on the bike)

The mud fest continued and got worse. To my left a 4' deep and wide ditch, so I kept clear of it, but it was gloopy. I had to unclip and put a foot down in the mire




More stops were needed for housekeeping duties...




I reached the road between Highfields Caldecote and Caldecote. I then went around to Bourn before going off road down The Drift




Top drawer fun in the sun. A pressure washer was used once home, how very naughty!

No speed records broken, 11/10 on the fun scale!

https://www.strava.com/activities/452597364


----------



## Old jon (19 Dec 2015)

Ooops ! Forgot the pictures / video. Grey cell not in gear at all today. I neglected to look at the map this morning and had reached the end of Marshall street before I gave thought to a ride . . .

Time to travel a little west of Leeds I thought, so towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Lane and Otley Road. I crossed the Ring Road at Lawnswood and discovered my left arm stuck out in the breeze. Subconscious wants to use the old road. I will check on a map someday, but it is a heck of a lot more uphill than the direct to Otley route. Almost all the way to the water tower ( top of the hill ) I had the same car in front of me, with a queue of other tin boxes in front of it. No idea what was slowing them down, but did catch sight of a bus way up front. The old road turns left for Otley, I carried straight on for Bramhope, it is a very long time since I saw the old village, and it has not changed much at all. Important things like the pub are still there.

The showers started, a bit earlier than promised, into Otley and the park by the river I go. Doorstep cheese sandwich eaten. The weir was only just visible, and I did have ideas about taking a photo or several, but the rain got heavier and I do not want to drown another camera, so home I went by the usual but quieter main road to complete 27.8 very enjoyable miles.


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Dec 2015)

The brisk breeze coming up directly from the south made todays route choice a little more complicated as I usually head west or east which would mean crosswinds & when you & bike combined only weigh 78 kilos is a little hazardous so a kind of north south plan was hatched for todays sortie.

Some overnight rain had made the roads fairly wet & in places muddy as I headed up through Plaitford & out of the forest & onto the Test Valleys collection of country lanes. First up was the Ashmore Lane climb, a nice shallow 4% incline peaking at 8% for the last few hundred meters, before dropping down to a nasty bend where I had come off last year on ice so caution was in order before I continued on the soggy roads through West Dean & West Tytherley before turning back south.

The start of the return journey consisted of a whole host a short sharp ups & downs, back to West Dean & then west to Whaddon & south to Alderbury, which with the combination of muck & grit on the roads will probably mean some new brake pads may be in order! 

Familiar forest roads made up the final leg of this 50.3 mile round trip which was most enjoyable & it didn't rain for a change!

https://www.strava.com/activities/452676795














* +



*
*
=




*
 Bike cleaning time!!


----------



## Diggs (19 Dec 2015)

So bibshorts in December, who'd have thought it! So mild out today.
30 mile loop via Herongate, Bulphan, Horndon on the Hill and back to Billericay 










And I spotted this beauty 





Winter bike with shorts?


----------



## LarryDuff (19 Dec 2015)

Nice 25 breezy miles this morning. So mild.


----------



## derrick (19 Dec 2015)

55 mile ride with the gang, Last group ride before Christmas, Stopped at the Weatherspoons in Hertford on the way back, Had a nice full English washed down with a nice cappuccino, Then finished the ride back home, Had our normal sprint down the Ridgeway but got a stitch halfway down, Something to do with the breakfast. Have had a great year riding with the gang, No more riding with them all till the new year, But we have arranged a pub crawl one evening in the week.
https://www.strava.com/activities/452660193


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Dec 2015)

Mild but windy metric today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/452773512





















Lovely ride home as well. 19th December, positively warm, and sunny


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Dec 2015)

First ride since last Sunday, first time out on the road bike in 13 days...
The rubbish weather hasn't helped, but I need to look at my work life balance.

Anyhow, out at half eight, before it was properly light (Leeds seems to have moved to the Arctic Circle, winter light wise this year), although it was incredibly mild.
Coal Road then Skeltons Lane to Thorner, up Main Street and then Milner Lane at a fair lick with the wind at my back.
Right onto Thorner Lane and then thinking I'd be clever and 1)avoid the mudfest on Jewitt Lane and 2)add an easy bit of extra distance to the ride, turned into Bramham Lane to cut back towards East Rigton. Nice scenery but mud everywhere, dragged out of fields and off verges by tractors with no attempt to clear up. Shortly before East Rigton I swung left onto Compton Lane to head towards Collingham and found the first mile or so of this was just as bad. Oh well, too late to do anything about it now!
Down the hill into Collingham, left onto School Lane then across the A58, over the bridge and on to Linton, crossing a much subsided River Wharf.
Instead of pushing straight on towards Wetherby, I took a left on Northgate Lane to add a little more mileage on and looped round to the fringes of Wetherby on Sicklinghall Road.
Left at the roundabout onto the A661 up the hill and on to Spofforth, then across the causeway and straight up the hill towards Little Ribston. Again, the wind was behind me and I was flying along at over 30 mph on the flat.
Right at the junction and looping back round towards Wetherby and into the wind that had been pushing me along and progress slowed a bit... 
Into Kirk Deighton where a prize plum in a silver van passed within about three inches of my right elbow despite having the whole road to use.
Down into Wetherby and past the bike shop on Horsefair, where I resisted the temptation to see what they had for sale in "The Heap"
Out towards Walton, with the wind at my side now and I had my first serious wobble of the day as a gust caught me on the bridge over the A1(M). Unscathed, I pushed on, passing two brand new gritters with snow ploughs attached coming the other way (do they know something that we don't..?), before heading towards Thorp Arch into the teeth of the wind.
Stopped on the bridge over the Wharf for a bite to eat and a photo:




As you can see, the river has returned to more normal levels after my last visit...
Up the hill into Boston Spa, then left and out of the village, before taking Bar Lane for the run to Clifford. Through the village and on to Bramham, tackling the Col de Town Hill before picking up NCN66 and the run down to Bramham Crossroads. Again, the wind was buffeting here, so I stayed on the cycle path and off the road.
At Bramham a nice lady in a 4x4 saw me about to cross the top of the A1(M) slip road and stopped, waving me across 
The wind was so blustery here I briefly considered taking the A64 straight back home - or at least as far as the Fox & Grapes and then taking the back road to Barwick, but I'm not that brave - a single carriageway A road with a 60mph limit, loads of trucks, a blustery crosswind and nowhere to get out of the way? I don't think so...
So past the two police cars parked up watching the A1(M) and the roundabout and on to Aberford straight into the maelstrom.
If you know this road you'll know it's a fast mainly downhill run into Aberford, where even with modest talents like mine you can comfortably push 30mph for long stretches of it. Today I was pedaling _a lot_ to do around half that speed but what the heck, it's a free cardio workout isn't it? 
From Aberford, it was the familiar route on Cattle Lane to Barwick and then Leeds Road to Scholes and down the hill, before looping round to home.

So, *38.30 miles in 2hrs 47m at an average of 13.7mph *(the average speed on the outward half was over 16mph, which gives you some idea how windy it was).

Had I paid attention to the wind direction on the forecast I might have chosen a different ride today (like maybe out to Otley and back) but it's all good - great to be back out there and get another metric half century under my belt (actually 61.6km).


----------



## toffee (19 Dec 2015)

Haven't been out in week's due to weather and other more important n commitments.

Weather was warm but very windy so much so that it nearly brought us to a standstill on a few occasion's.

4.5 miles in and I hear Mrs T shouting at me. Turn around and find out she has a puncture. What puncture, that's not allowed as we are both running Marathon +'s.

Twenty minutes later we set off again after taking one of the biggest shards of glass from a tyre that I have ever seen. Need to check it later as there is quite a big cut in the tyre.




Quite an enjoyable 38 miles. Might go out tomorrow if we have the time.

Derek


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Dec 2015)

toffee said:


> Haven't been out in week's due to weather and other more important n commitments.
> 
> Weather was warm but very windy so much so that it nearly brought us to a standstill on a few occasion's.
> 
> ...


A like for getting out but  to the puncture.


----------



## Saluki (20 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/453010025/segments/10887033557

Home to the hospital again tonight. I went via Martlesham Village, not been that way for a week or two. I was going to go the Kirton - Bucklesham route but, at the Bucklesham School turning, I looked at the GPS and saw I didn't need to be there for another 30 minutes and it was only 7.5 miles so I thought I would keep going up past BT and along the road that has priority for cyclists, that goes up past Tesco. Lots and lots of litter there. All from McDonalds. It was like someone had lobbed rubbish, one bit at a time, from a passing car. People disgust me sometimes and I wonder what their homes must be like. Hip deep in rubbish, I should think.
Anyhoo. Along the A1214, cyclepaths sometimes, roads where the cyclepath is on the pavement. A couple of policeman, in their car, overtook me, slowed and said 'cyclepath to your left', I replied 'I'm doing 20mph, you really want me to go on the pavement'. The policeman laughed and they went past and off up the road.
At the hospital, I saw I had a couple of minutes in hand so had a go at a segment there. 5 seconds slower than normal but I'd got stuck behind a Ford Fiesta doing about 12mph  Never mind. I think I'll give it a proper go on Sunday, next week, when meeting Hubster from dialysis. Pretty sure it will be a deserted bit of hospital road at 10pm on Boxing Day.

16.12 miles in just under an hour and 3 mins. Really nice to be out on the roadie again. This mild weather is brilliant.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Dec 2015)

Saluki said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/453010025/segments/10887033557
> 
> Home to the hospital again tonight. I went via Martlesham Village, not been that way for a week or two. I was going to go the Kirton - Bucklesham route but, at the Bucklesham School turning, I looked at the GPS and saw I didn't need to be there for another 30 minutes and it was only 7.5 miles so I thought I would keep going up past BT and along the road that has priority for cyclists, that goes up past Tesco. Lots and lots of litter there. All from McDonalds. It was like someone had lobbed rubbish, one bit at a time, from a passing car. People disgust me sometimes and I wonder what their homes must be like. Hip deep in rubbish, I should think.
> Anyhoo. Along the A1214, cyclepaths sometimes, roads where the cyclepath is on the pavement. A couple of policeman, in their car, overtook me, slowed and said 'cyclepath to your left', I replied 'I'm doing 20mph, you really want me to go on the pavement'. The policeman laughed and they went past and off up the road.
> ...


Seems to happen when you decide to have a go at a segment (which I rarely do) that a slow bus or something holds you up


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2015)

Another early start ie 5.45 this morning and headed off towards Orlingbury then up to the red house crossing and down into sleepy Hannington next up was a new loop that took me through Old and Scaldwell and back into Holcot via the esplanade at Pitsford .

At the cross roads in Holcot decided to head home so straight across and up past the car boot site back over the main Kettering road and down into Sywell past the airfield then along to Beckworth's and into Mears Ashby where i decided to go home via Wilby .

A total of 25 miles in not bad conditions no rain just a bit of a breeze here and there , enjoy your day .


----------



## derrick (20 Dec 2015)

A little lonesome ride this morning before the other half got out of bed. 29 miles being on my own i could push a bit harder, Not having to wait for anyone feels good, Although there were a couple of miserable buggers out this morning, I said good morning to two guy's and they just ignored me When i got home the other half was up she made me a nice cup of tea and a croissant lovely. Have a good Christmas all, And here's to getting many miles in next year.
https://www.strava.com/activities/453212245


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Dec 2015)

Today's ride was a reverse of the last few weeks Gamlingay route with my mate Joel who works at the LBS.
I've never seen so many people out on those roads as there were today, bloody fair weather cyclists!




It was good fun in the sun!
I've been told I'm off on the tandem next..... Happy days!

https://www.strava.com/activities/453232725


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2015)

Just had a couple of hrs mtb..dry and clean..wind was chilly mind..
i didnt enjoy it today..just felt like i had nothing in my legs..but glad i tried


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2015)

After missing last weekend due to weather and having a cold .Really want to get a ride this weekend .Yesterday was a diy day patching up the house following having a new boiler fitted in the week .So this morning out on the bike a 0900 off From Anstey ,Cropston. ,Rothley ,Cossington first climb of the day full attack up Humble lane and a Pr on strava . Stopped at the top to recover and chat to a fellow cyclist . The next two cyclist up one off them was a work mate .so I invited myself along for part off there tide .I knew it would be quick was work mate is faster than me so 10 miles through Rearsby ,Thrussington and Hoby with me mainly hanging on the back as we batted along at 25mph ! .Thankfully they turned off at Hoby as I carried on so I could relax into my pace again . Asfordby ,Saxileby ,Grimston and then turned for home into a headwind ( one day I'll type a report that Dosn't mention the wind). Slower pace now through Willoughby on the Wolds ,Wymeswold ,Barrow on soar ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home . 39.9 miles done ( no cycling ocd today) in warm if windy conditions loads of riders out today .This ride finished off my half century challenge were I have rode a metric and imperial half century once a month for the year .


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/453312639

Summer gear on me, winter gear on bike, then back for this.







A Stein of Krombacher



It's a good job I got out earlier.

Look at this.







It's not terribly clear, but a months worth of rain just fell in about 20 seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (20 Dec 2015)

Yesterdays outing was a 'recovery' ride following the work's Christmas do the previous day. The intension was only to go as far as Currock bridge in order to post a couple of notices at each end (legal worky stuff), but once that was out the way I decided to do a bit further.

From Currock bridge it was along the Caldew Cycle Way to Bitt's Pak and the Sheepmount to view the flood damage (aka hooooge hole) now that the water level have dropped.

Devonshire Walk car park was a sad site Two weeks ago it was underwater and normally at this time of year it should be packed with Christmas shoppers, but at the mo it's become a dumping ground for water damaged stuff from local houses






Those piles are as deep as they are wide.

Anyhoo, retracing my route back along the Cycleway, I then went up as far a Dalton and back before returning home. There a fair bit of mess along there with washed up trees/branches and chucks of bank missing

16 and a tad miles


----------



## gavgav (20 Dec 2015)

Woke up this morning hoping the weather would be kind, to allow me to get my December qualifying ride in, to complete the Half Century a Month Challenge. The forecast looked pretty good, other than a light shower or 2 about, but strong winds. This was my 1st proper ride for over a month and so I picked a flattish route.

It was lovely and sunny when I set off, with the wind not too bad and mainly behind me for the 1st 20 miles or so. Headed out through the estate and down the old railway track bed, where I hit a squirrel!! It was only a glancing blow with my foot, but still a bit scary !

I followed the cycle paths up to Harlescott and along the old canal to Uffington and the climb to Upton Magna. Saw load of cylists about, including a few groups who I would see later on my ride as well, obviously on similar loops to me. There was a nice downhill section to Withington and then the wet, muddy and sandy section through Isombridge, where I came across the hunt. Could have done with @Goonerobes with me to man the trenches, but it sufficed that I had made them get all the dogs out of the road onto the bank, so I could get through. Arrived in Longdon on Tern and then turned towards Rodington and my 1st section with a headwind, which was strong and gusty and made it a slog all the way up to Roden, where the roads were pretty flooded. Turned off the main road towards Poynton and Bings Heath, where I ran into the rain, and it was proper heavy stuff. The wind had picked up as well and so I stopped to put on full waterproof's, which I was glad I did as after turning onto the road up Ebury Hill it got even heavier and was a thoroughly unpleasant 5 miles climbing back to Upton Magna, against the wind and driving rain.

Thankfully it stopped when I got to Upton Magna and so it was just the wind to battle against, back to Uffington and re-tracing my steps along the canal path to Sundorne Road. I eventually got out onto the road, waiting a good 5 minutes for the hoardes of cars carrying Christmas shoppers to pass by and headed up Sundorne Road, before dropping back down the cycle paths, with the horrid heavy rain starting again and carrying on all the way home.

There were a few moments where I was asking myself "what on earth am I doing out in these conditions?" but made it home having done 33.4 miles and completed the Half Century a Month Challenge, with what was the slowest and hardest qualifying ride of the lot!. 

I also passed the 1500 mile mark for riding in 2015.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Dec 2015)

gavgav said:


> Woke up this morning hoping the weather would be kind, to allow me to get my December qualifying ride in, to complete the Half Century a Month Challenge. The forecast looked pretty good, other than a light shower or 2 about, but strong winds. This was my 1st proper ride for over a month and so I picked a flattish route.
> 
> It was lovely and sunny when I set off, with the wind not too bad and mainly behind me for the 1st 20 miles or so. Headed out through the estate and down the old railway track bed, where I hit a squirrel!! It was only a glancing blow with my foot, but still a bit scary !
> 
> ...


Very good!  I was a bit worried you wouldn't have the time to get that last qualifying ride in.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2015)

Willoughby the destination, 54 miles the journey. A fresh bright breezy day, the wind combined with the fact that this was my first Sunday ride in a month made for a slow hard morning in the saddle. Out through Baginton, Long Itchington broadway and Sawbridge to Willoughby. I was surprised to find the cafe busy, I didn't expect that on the Sunday before Xmas. On the way back I followed the same route I did on the way out, till I got to the Leamington Rd, I turned right onto the Leamington road through Bubinhall, Ryton and Wolston to come into Coventry past the speedway through Binley Woods across the TGI Fridays island and down the Binley Rd, I then turned right for home up Hipswell Highway and Sewall Highway. Dispite it being a hard old morning I enjoyed the ride, I'll have to get stuck in in the new year and get back in the habit of getting out on my bike. This was my last ride of the year and brings my mileage for the year to 4338 miles, not a lot of miles but it aint bad considering the crap cycling year I've had.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Dec 2015)

dave r said:


> Willoughby the destination, 54 miles the journey. A fresh bright breezy day, the wind combined with the fact that this was my first Sunday ride in a month made for a slow hard morning in the saddle. Out through Baginton, Long Itchington broadway and Sawbridge to Willoughby. I was surprised to find the cafe busy, I didn't expect that on the Sunday before Xmas. On the way back I followed the same route I did on the way out, till I got to the Leamington Rd, I turned right onto the Leamington road through Bubinhall, Ryton and Wolston to come into Coventry past the speedway through Binley Woods across the TGI Fridays island and down the Binley Rd, I then turned right for home up Hipswell Highway and Sewall Highway. Dispite it being a hard old morning I enjoyed the ride, I'll have to get stuck in in the new year and get back in the habit of getting out on my bike. This was my last ride of the year and brings my mileage for the year to 4338 miles, not a lot of miles but it aint bad considering the crap cycling year I've had.


It's a shite site more than some of the lightweights I know managed this year.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Dec 2015)

Once back from my morning ride with Joel, Mrs Dave says "are we going out on the tandem then....?" Who am I to say no?

Out of Hardwick and heading toward Cambridge a bike was coming our way, it was the boy wonder on his return from work, no stops, just "hello" to one another.
We turned down Long Road into a head wind, which is a pity as we'd have got up a fair bit of speed, but never mind. A left turn took us to Barton where we stopped at Burwash Manor, about 8 high end shops that sell... Well, nothing really. I'm sure everyone has a place like that close by. We had a pot of tea and shared a brownie. £7.20!!! 

We then skipped over the A603 toward Haslingfield and past the Mullard telescopes









Coming back through the quiet villages of Great & Little Eversden and Kingston there are a few stern slopes so the granny ring was brought into play, and I didn't get told off once for spinning too fast, I'm learning!

From Toft up to Hardwick we had a tail wind, it was lovely coming back up the hill in the late afternoon sunlight








In the picture above there is only 25% of available hands touching handlebars, gung Ho and irresponsible if you ask me!

Just a touch over 16 miles this afternoon which brings my 3 rides over the weekend to 52 miles in total. All 3 were very different, but really enjoyable.

https://www.strava.com/activities/453431823


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Dec 2015)

Three rides from the week-end;

First yesterdays club run in as mild a day since July probably;bare legs and would have got the Helium out if it was not all wrapped up.
Ended up being a cracking ride despite the horrible head/cross winds early on;sometimes as the saying goes you eat the bear(bar) and sometimes he eats you,well yesterday the bear would have been gobbled up.
Dunno what it was but felt really good all ride even in to the wind;maybe it was just one of those days but I think the new narrower bars and having the Zondas on must have helped.
Nice double espresso and pecan pie at the river tea rooms in St Ives and after a speedy run back to Witchford I decided to do the 100k for this months Strava fondo;

https://www.strava.com/activities/452684121

Got to say one of my best rides of the year.

Today went out with the better half again for a Little port loop,this time a bit longer via Pymoor and Hundred ft bank.
Again glorious temperature wise and the tail wind was nice at the start but was a bit vicious in the face coming back.
Other half pretty tired at the end and another small tumble after trying to get away at a junction;still a learning curve with the pedals and am trying to get her to use a better technique for stopping and starting so we'll see how that goes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/453473324

And last a quick trip to my Aunt and Uncles to have a chat and deliver some christmas cards;

https://www.strava.com/activities/453473324

A good cycling week-end and will be finished off with a nice amontillado sherry and mince pies tonight


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Dec 2015)

What's this - two rides in two days? That can't be right, can it? 

Out for half eight again and it was much brighter this morning, with the sun making a rare appearance on the horizon.
Given the forecast for "fresh breeze", I tried to figure out a route that wouldn't have me cycling home into a headwind and failed miserably. That would have meant returning from a south westerly direction which is the urban sprawl of Leeds, so not exactly scenic cycling country (and it would all be uphill...).

So, out towards Barwick Road intending to head up to Scholes. I was literally two streets from home when I was almost taken out by a taxi undertaking me while I was positioning to turn right. Anyhow, deep breath and onwards up the hill to Scholes with the wind at my back.
Past the Coronation Tree and out to Barwick, where I passed a small group heading the other way including a lad in an Xmas jumper complete with flashing lights over his cycling gear. 
Down the hill to Cock Beck, then the Cattle Lane climb to Aberford. Left at the junction and up towards Bramham. Although this is predominantly uphill, the wind behind me make it easy and then it was round the roundabout and onto Paradise Way for the run to Bramham. Passed two lads on MTBs, before taking a right across the top of the village and out onto Toulston Lane.
Although I had a crosswind here it is largely sheltered by the hedges so I was still making rapid progress and soon arrived at the right turn onto Garnet Lane (the first 11 miles had whizzed by at an average of 16.9mph, which must be one of my fastest rides given the amount of uphill sections).
Over the crest of the hill and the headwind made its presence felt. "Golly Gumdrops", as the Earl of Grantham might say.
Across the A659, and down to Moor Lane, over the A64 bridge and then slowed for two horses on the bend. The riders waved me through so it was onwards for the downhill run to Stutton.
I plunged down Fanny Lane (first time in a while) into the village and then out towards the A162. Several roads had been closed here during the week due to flooding and although the signs were still up, the way was clear. Onto the A162 and up the hill towards Towton, initially sheltered from the wind by the hill, but not for long.
Slowed to a crawl until I reached the comparative shelter of the village, then right again towards the battlefield site.
This was hard work now and I ground out the miles to the Saxton turning, where even the downhill run into the village was slow.
Out of the village on Coldhill Lane, really battling the headwind now and stopped for a breather and some sustenance at Linda's bench, overlooking the flat farm land:







As I was doing this I was passed by a bloke on a hybrid who was also struggling against Mother Nature.
Anyhow, back on the bike and into the wind. Caught up with the guy on Copley Lane and whizzed past with a cheery "Hello!" and past Lotherton Hall and the run down to Aberford, although at least the wind was now blowing across me rather than into my face.
I has half planned to do another 50km ride today, but that would have meant finding extra distance between Aberford and home and it was getting to the point where it was bordering on not being fun any more...
Anyhow, back along Cattle Lane to Barwick, again slowed by the breeze, then towards Scholes where I was taking a royal buffeting from the wind so slowed right down, only to be passed ridiculously closely by an Irish registered 4x4.
Down Leeds Road, totally abandoning any lingering plans to find the extra 5 miles I'd need for a metric half, and up to home.

So, *26.7 miles in 1hr 54m at an average of 14.0mph*. That does push me through 100 miles for the month, so it's not too bad considering and at least I got out.
There were a lot of cyclists out today, both solo and group rides, probably the most I've seen since early October which has to be a good thing doesn't it?


----------



## Donger (20 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE="gavgav, post: 4064987, member: 2189 .... I hit a squirrel!! It was only a glancing blow with my foot, but still a bit scary !....
[/QUOTE]
THis begs two questions ...
(1) Was the squirrel OK? and
(2) Did you impart any spin?


----------



## Donger (20 Dec 2015)

Club ride number 31 of the year for me, today. Five of us went on the "relaxed" ride (what a misnoma that was). Took on all the biggest and worst hills the Forest of Dean has to offer. I definitely came fifth .... but at least got up every hill without putting a foot down. 45.2 miles in my shorts in mostly sunny weather on the 20th December. Two of us took on the bacon baps at the Pedal-a-Bike-Away Centre at Cannop, and I narrowly avoided leaving it at the roadside in the ensuing climb to Speech House. Got home and had a long, hot bath, then fell asleep and woke to find both of my cats cuddled up tight to me, purring like little engines. A nice day.
Happy Christmas to all of you.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## gavgav (20 Dec 2015)

Donger said:


> [QUOTE="gavgav, post: 4064987, member: 2189 .... I hit a squirrel!! It was only a glancing blow with my foot, but still a bit scary !....
> THis begs two questions ...
> (1) Was the squirrel OK? and
> (2) Did you impart any spin?


Squirrel had run away and so must have been fine!! I think he may have spun a bit


----------



## G3CWI (20 Dec 2015)

Three punctures. Went into the garage to prep the bike and found the front tyre flat. Replaced the tube and found it flat again 20 mins later. Sorted it out and did the ride. Just as I turned up our drive to put the bike away I realised that the back tyre had punctured. Annoying - but as they were all at home, surprisingly convenient.

...oh and a lovely sunny day here too.


----------



## tallliman (20 Dec 2015)

47.4 miles out doing a circuit toward Wymeswold. For the first time (on the flat at least), the new Px felt right. After Wymeswold, I turned through to East Leake and then Long Lane. Headed up to Bramcote and Elvaston accompanied by light rain. Climbing up through Donnington was tricky as I started to tire and then it rained! Soaked for the last ten miles home but nowhere to hide. Aborted the last few miles to get the half century due to the wet. Still, it's a good first step to my 200 miles over Xmas!


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2015)

The Jolly Christmas Postman Rides Again. Annual Christmas card delivery ride around Manchester, which I extended from last year, 32 miles on a warm, windy and sunny day. Stops at Chorlton, Stretford, Eccles, around Worsley, Ellenbrook, Little Hulton and Walkden. It was lovely going through Old Trafford and Salford Quays.


----------



## HarryTheDog (20 Dec 2015)

Went for a ride around Hadleigh MTB Olympic Park with my daughter who was home from University. I managed to tick off 2 more obstacles on my previously unable to do/wimped out off list. Still plenty on that list. When we got to oak tree drop I wimped out as per usual so my daughter was determined to do it especially when I told her, her mother managed it in a coaching session. however a group of 3 other riders then gathered to watch the little blonde girl take it on. Too much pressure, she sensibly left it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2015)

14 bottles of spirits, two or three fortified wines, various packs of canned mixers, 48 bottles of beer...

...Christmas hard booze run done...

...I love my Big Dummy


----------



## gavgav (20 Dec 2015)

dave r said:


> Willoughby the destination, 54 miles the journey. A fresh bright breezy day, the wind combined with the fact that this was my first Sunday ride in a month made for a slow hard morning in the saddle. Out through Baginton, Long Itchington broadway and Sawbridge to Willoughby. I was surprised to find the cafe busy, I didn't expect that on the Sunday before Xmas. On the way back I followed the same route I did on the way out, till I got to the Leamington Rd, I turned right onto the Leamington road through Bubinhall, Ryton and Wolston to come into Coventry past the speedway through Binley Woods across the TGI Fridays island and down the Binley Rd, I then turned right for home up Hipswell Highway and Sewall Highway. Dispite it being a hard old morning I enjoyed the ride, I'll have to get stuck in in the new year and get back in the habit of getting out on my bike. This was my last ride of the year and brings my mileage for the year to 4338 miles, not a lot of miles but it aint bad considering the crap cycling year I've had.


Mighty impressive total in my eyes!


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2015)

gavgav said:


> Mighty impressive total in my eyes!



But well down on the 5500 I was doing most years a while back.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2015)

Warmed up a bit here, but still too windy. Today was 48F, but with 35-40 mph winds, a bit much for me, so I was on indoor trainer yesterday and today. Good efforts and strong training, just not very picturesque. Weather due to turn for the worse next week, but Wednesday, Christmas, and St Stephen look good for riding at the moment.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Dec 2015)

You ought to come over here @Gravity Aided , it's like the Bahamas at the minute....


----------



## Oldfentiger (21 Dec 2015)

Busy weekend, so went for a short ride (yesterday), round the local lanes. Sunshine was threatening so ditched the longs in favour of shorts, blummin windy in places.
Encountered a few Northern Softy's dressed up like Eskimos 

https://www.strava.com/activities/453415794


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> You ought to come over here @Gravity Aided , it's like the Bahamas at the minute....


Probably get over there, and never wish to leave. Airplanes not really a mode of travel I tolerate at all well.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Dec 2015)

Short unremarkable turbo session today. 
Couldn't start when I first went out to the garage as had a vist from the p***** fairy

Sharp pointy bit of stone


----------



## Col5632 (21 Dec 2015)

11 miles to work this morning, might try for about 19 or so on the way home


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2015)

Well done everyone getting out today.

Just slinging it down today - huge rainfall overnight and *loody well fed up with it tbh.

Stay safe all.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Dec 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably get over there, and never wish to leave. Airplanes not really a mode of travel I tolerate at all well.




Pedalo?


----------



## Alex H (21 Dec 2015)

Clear blue sky - 17°C on the veranda and no wind - but first I have to do a bit of shopping. 

The French appear to be catching up to the British in the Christmas shopping stakes. The car park was half full at 09:30 - it's Monday, the banks are shut, most littler shops are shut and HyperU was open all day yesterday, so WHY? In the shop there were loads of people and when I got to the checkouts, well, there was
*2* people in front of me. 

So for the ride I repeated the route I did last time - St Cyr, St Auvent, Rochechouart and home.

No pics today as the countryside is all brown , so a nice map instead


----------



## john59 (21 Dec 2015)

My wife was visiting family to drop of some presents so I seized the chance for a longer ride than usual. What a morning, blustery winds and rain. But it was good to be out and about, 70 km covered, http://www.strava.com/activities/453907532


----------



## Old jon (21 Dec 2015)

No ride yesterday, clean and maintain the bike, mess about with bread. The weather forecast fooled me again this morning, so off I went . . .



I have written about this but this is the first time I have posted a video. The terracotta building on the right at the beginning was once a library. The council replaced it with a prefab hut on Top Moor Side a number of years ago, this fine building has only occasionally been used since. The waste land immediately past that was once the headquarters of the Kay's catalogue empire. After I had ridden over some modern 'cobbles' there is a dilapidated, broken windowed building where the Hayne's repair manuals were once produced and printed, and then in the final few seconds you can see Bovis Towers, a symbol ( say the council ) of the regeneration of Holbeck.

Back to the ride, out through Hunslet, Thwaite Gate and Cinder Bridge and the climb up to John O' Gaunts. Drop to the roundabout at Oulton and the rain started. On to Swillington and Garforth, a wind and rain assisted ascent of the cliff and I realised I was going to cut this ride short. So, left at the next roundabout, to head towards Aberford, Barwick and Scholes, cross the A 64 aiming at Thorner, left on Skeltons Lane and finish the 29.4 miles down Boot Hill and home. No ride tomorrow, friends of ours are getting married, they have taken thirty five years to make their minds up, no escape now !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2015)

Canted over at what felt like about 20 degrees on Rhubarb the Brompton. Sidewind. Good job it was only a mile each way...


----------



## Saluki (21 Dec 2015)

2 rides today https://www.strava.com/activities/454176566

Home to Slimming World and the Christmas Party (I won a choccy bar). We had a great time.
Then home the pretty route as I just didn't want to go home, so I stayed out and did a brisk 10 miles - with rucksack with last week's raffle prize in, choccy bar, couple of Christmas Pressies (fruit). The discomfort of the rucksack didn't outweigh the not wanting to go home thing so I ignored the funny feeling of it and went out for a little ride. 
I rode past my turning and towards the Felixstowe Foot Ferry, up Ferry Road and looped round to the left and back to Walton. I then rode up the prom to the theatre and then back home via the prom. I got a 10th place on a segment that I didn't know existed. I'll give it another go at somepoint and make an effort.
https://www.strava.com/activities/454176762/segments/10915979575

I have reset my annual target as I've gone past it so I've added 100 miles. I might add another 50 yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Pedalo?


Might take a while, almost as long as flying.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Dec 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might take a while, almost as long as flying.




But you get to produce your own in flight movie....


----------



## Jon George (22 Dec 2015)

Saluki said:


> I then rode up the prom to the theatre and then back home via the prom.



Have you had a go at Bent Hill yet?


----------



## hedder2212 (22 Dec 2015)

Up at 4am today to fit in a birthday ride. 40 miler, Rugeley and back the longish way round. 
Had a puncture. Almost ran a Amagoon (amazon) worker over and got stuck in some mud 
Now to work all day. Laverly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Insomniac?


Yank.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> Up at 4am today to fit in a birthday ride. 40 miler, Rugeley and back the longish way round.
> Had a puncture. Almost ran a Amagoon (amazon) worker over and got stuck in some mud
> Now to work all day. Laverly.


Amazon worker?


----------



## hedder2212 (22 Dec 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Amazon worker?


yer, the type that doesnt look when they are crossing the road, then shouts obscenities at you when you swerve to avoid them because its your fault they are too stupid to look when they cross the road. I cant wait for dec 26th, Theyll lay off the extra staff and the problem of extra traffic in the area wont be so bad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2015)

hedder2212 said:


> yer, the type that doesnt look when they are crossing the road, then shouts obscenities at you when you swerve to avoid them because its your fault they are too stupid to look when they cross the road. I cant wait for dec 26th, Theyll lay off the extra staff and the problem of extra traffic in the area wont be so bad.


Mine always comes in the postal cart, never seen an Amazon Worker. Except:


----------



## Saluki (22 Dec 2015)

Jon George said:


> Have you had a go at Bent Hill yet?


Convalesce Hill yes. Bent Hill no. It did cross my mind last night but I think I will have a go on the CX


----------



## Saluki (22 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/454544093

It was a bit interesting out there today. We were planning on a cake run from Freelands Corner to Whitwell and back but the dogs we were grooming hadn't seen a brush for about 8 weeks and they were a bloomin' mess. The deal is that they are bathed and dried for the price I groom them for. Both wet and a soggy, heigh ho. A Labradoodle takes some drying. I left Hubster drying while I worked on the small dog. We were only an hour behind  I got a short ride from Attlebridge to the city - beat Hubster there too  

The state of Eric  I must have just taken a couple of kilos of mud off him in the shower. It was muddy, slippery, windy as hell and generally terriffic fun. I took the bike, up the office in the lift. I got a few odd looks. Leigh, the boss, said "do you know you are covered in mud?" I said that I did (tempted to say 'you hum it, I'll play it') but managed to resist. He asked if I'd seen my face (I hadn't) and passed me a wetwipe, followed by a couple more. Hmmm muddy 

9.52 miles in a bit under 46 minutes, through the mud, which wasn't too shoddy for me. 46m of climing? Seriously? God knows where, I thought it was all downhill from Attlebrige. Well, you live and learn.

I'll be out meeting Hubster from dialysis later, probably the direct route. Asda shopping tonight, around 11pm cos I ain't going out tomorrow to the supermarket.


----------



## gaz71 (22 Dec 2015)

My ride home tonight was a lot smoother due to the bike being serviced at the weekend(thanks Moores!).It was also wet and windy but still so much better than being on a crowded bus.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Dec 2015)

Old jon said:


> No ride yesterday, clean and maintain the bike, mess about with bread. The weather forecast fooled me again this morning, so off I went . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Water Lane (from 1:16 in the vid) has a Strava segment called Lady of the Night Road named after the one time frequenters of that stretch. These days they don't fit in with the "Urban Village" vibe so have been moved on to Holbeck Lane to the south. They're there when I ride home after 9pm and sometimes when I'm riding in at 5.30am. Undesirable they may be (in a community sense) but it hasn't stopped Holbeck looking like a complete sh*thole. I don't care how many gastropubs you throw at it.

Just thought I'd add a little local flavour


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2015)

Freaking windy today!


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2015)

My ride this afternoon was not interesting at all; just a wet and windy commute. However ..

... it was also the ride that took me past my 10,000 mile target for 2015 

Last November in this thread I stated that it'd be ambitious. It was; 6 weeks ago I realised I'd be 200-300 miles short so set about extending my commute by 3-5 miles each day plus throwing in extra rides wherever I could.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Dec 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Water Lane (from 1:16 in the vid) has a Strava segment called Lady of the Night Road named after the one time frequenters of that stretch. These days they don't fit in with the "Urban Village" vibe so have been moved on to Holbeck Lane to the south. They're there when I ride home after 9pm and sometimes when I'm riding in at 5.30am. Undesirable they may be (in a community sense) but it hasn't stopped Holbeck looking like a complete sh*thole. I don't care how many gastropubs you throw at it.
> 
> Just thought I'd add a little local flavour



In the early 90's my ride home took me along Water Lane, past where the dalek now stands and where Tetleys was, then over Crown Point Bridge.
If I'd been working late I used to cycle that little bit quicker down there...!

It's good to hear that the area hasn't been completely gentrified.


----------



## Old jon (22 Dec 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Water Lane (from 1:16 in the vid) has a Strava segment called Lady of the Night Road named after the one time frequenters of that stretch. These days they don't fit in with the "Urban Village" vibe so have been moved on to Holbeck Lane to the south. They're there when I ride home after 9pm and sometimes when I'm riding in at 5.30am. Undesirable they may be (in a community sense) but it hasn't stopped Holbeck looking like a complete sh*thole. I don't care how many gastropubs you throw at it.
> 
> Just thought I'd add a little local flavour




Full agreement here, never known Holbeck to be anything but that.


----------



## galaxy (23 Dec 2015)

Another 9 miles this afternoon, quite windy, delivering xmas cards. Apart from the posting ones, thats 35 miles this year just delivering local xmas card, id never of believed it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2015)

gaz71 said:


> My ride home tonight was a lot smoother due to the bike being serviced at the weekend(thanks Moores!).It was also wet and windy but still so much better than being on a crowded bus.


A far sight better than driving a crowded bus, too. But it pays the bills.


----------



## Saluki (23 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/454746336/segments/10930165622

Me again 
The most direct route from home to hospital tonight. 10.99 miles  I should have gone past the first car park entrance and in the 2nd, but it was howling it down with rain, my Altura NightVision is no longer as waterproof as it once was, neither are my Sealskinz gloves. In-wash nikwaxing in our near future I think.
My MTB booties are brilliant, waterproof and toasty, so my feet were warm. About 50 minutes was quite enough for me tonight. It wasn't raining when I went out, windy though. Very windy. I noticed a light drizzle after about 4 miles and just as I reached Sainsburys on the outskirts of Ipswich, it howled it down, proper stair-rod rain that hurts when it hits you. At that point, I got my head down and got on with it. I was already wet so it made no nevermind that I was getting wetter.

Turns out that I'd put my trainers in the car but forgotten a jumper and bodywarmer. I bought a new fleecy jumper at Asda. I was very glad of it as it improved my cold and shivery situation very quickly. As did finding a forgotten bobble hat in the car.
Tomorrow, the BBC have promised  I will believe that when I see it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2015)

Had a trip over to Wakerley Woods..beautiful day and the wind had gone..thank f...its been wicked of late.
the mtb trail is ok and quite clean...
the route i chose was a little muddy lol..its a quagmire of piste but good fun.
id think i did about 10 miles but it felt like 25 after all the mud ploughing..
i feel great after that too..the endorphin hit was very welcome as i get all fed up this time of year. No work and dark ..grrr


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Dec 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Water Lane (from 1:16 in the vid) has a Strava segment called Lady of the Night Road named after the one time frequenters of that stretch. These days they don't fit in with the "Urban Village" vibe so have been moved on to Holbeck Lane to the south. They're there when I ride home after 9pm and sometimes when I'm riding in at 5.30am. Undesirable they may be (in a community sense) but it hasn't stopped Holbeck looking like a complete sh*thole. I don't care how many gastropubs you throw at it.
> 
> Just thought I'd add a little local flavour


Following on from this, I rode into work this lunchtime through this area and past a police crime scene. A young woman was murdered there last night. Police aren't explicitly connecting the victim to the sex trade but there is an implication in the news report. Regardless of what she was doing in the area, these are terrible events and I hope whoever did it is caught.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Following on from this, I rode into work this lunchtime through this area and past a police crime scene. A young woman was murdered there last night. Police aren't explicitly connecting the victim to the sex trade but there is an implication in the news report. Regardless of what she was doing in the area, these are terrible events and I hope whoever did it is caught.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2015)

Got out - bit of a break in the weather.

22.24 miles @ 12.3 mph av' and 2491' ascent.

Very windy and lots of flooded lanes - got to one 40m stretch of flooded single track and dithered. It was a long way to go back to a turning and each side was a very steep and slippery bank topped with hedges and barbed wire so that was no go. It did look deep.

Rode through and it got deeper and deeper and deeper - finally stopping about an inch or so below the hubs.

Was pretty hard to cycle through and my shoes ended up full of water.

Was going to do 35 miles but my feet became very cold so I aborted remainder of ride and settled for a 20.

Off to clean my bike now.

Happy & safe riding everyone.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Dec 2015)

Took advantage of the better weather for a last pre Christmas ride not too long but pushed it a bit, some fresh wind but not too strong

Went over Chertsey Bridge, headed up Holloway hill, bearing left through Stonehill, and to Chobham, taking then familiar back roads towards Valley end, turning right at the end towards Chobham COmmon, some nice downhill and downwind sections there, then turned off through Lyne and Thorpe Back over Staines Bridge and home

24.50 miles at 17.2 mph, 781 feet climbed, quite pleased with that speed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/454978560


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Dec 2015)

Couple of rides today;

A nice 20+k ride with the better half and her confidence is back and we kept a nice pace to get a nearly 20kph average;

https://www.strava.com/activities/454991073

Took advantage of the sunny day to do a longer ride on my own so headed towards Mildenhall via Isleham;quick stop for a snack and a pic of some tankers at the base(which is closing in a couple of years);






After a missed turn in Mildenhall,made my way back via Fordham and Soham and another pic taken from Stuntney hill towards Ely;





Oh and realised at Stuntney that the rear mudguard had been rubbing so would have been quicker.

Another 77kms towards the 10k for the year,but it's going to be a close run thing with 400+ to try and cram in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/454991227

Supposed to be out tomorrow for an informal Christmas eve club run but the weather looks a bit pants,,, and windy.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2015)

Day off work suns out so out with the bike .Off through Newtown Linford where I became aware of a lorry behind me nowhere to overtake so he stuck behind He get a chance and starts to overtake nice and wide approaching a chicane just as another car comes the other way and he starts pulling in brakes on next thing I am right next to the curb in an ever decrease gap the rear of the bin lorry passed me and it actually hit my shoulder but lucky I stayed upright if I hadnt braked I dread go think what would have happened . Well I was incensed and started chasing the lorry ,when he turned into the pub car park just ahead I followed got the reg and company number email sent . The driver took the safe option and stayed in his cab while I ranted and raved until I got bored .I not sure what would have happen if he got out as I had lost the plot . It takes a lot for me to lose it but being nearly squashed was enough. So on with the ride trying to calm down but not enjoying it I so nearly turned back but decided to carry on. On up Ulverscoft lane and up my favourite climb of Polly Botts lane and carried on at the top up Whitcroft lane then out to Oaks in Charnwood pass St Bernard's Abbey and into Whitwick along a road called the dumps and if anyone knows Whitwick its an apt name . Along the road to Shepshed with traffic calming and priority flows approaching a pinch point where I have right of way two cars decide to dive through which was just about OK but then the HGV behind them decided he was coming through making me stop . I stopped in a nice awkward stop for him to struggle to get by .He starts gesticulating at me at which point I suggest to gets out and we discuss the highway code in a civalised way thankfully he decided to proceed on his way .So now I'm wound up again .On with the ride out to Belton ,Shepshed then turned for home along Charley rd got passed by three riders so I tagged along for a bit of a break form the wind and a bit of chat they were headed the same way as me so I had a bit of company for a couple of miles .but I got the feeling I wasn't entirely welcome so as I took a turn on the front and I don't think I upped the pace I became aware I was dropped them are well I just rode at my pace and was on my own again. Up Beacon hill the easy way then the fast descent into Quorn topped 40mph on the downhill . Into Quorn ,Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Cropston and Home .35.1 miles done in lovely conditions but I did not enjoy that ride I was still wound up when I got home over the hgvs but a coffee calmed me down 
That's it till after xmas so merry Xmas everyone stay safe and hope Santa bring you everything you wish for.


----------



## Old jon (23 Dec 2015)

Clear blue shivery sky this morning. So off I went. The usual start bit and on to Crown Point Road, Regent Street, Roseville Road, past the Oakwood Clock and then the exercise of Boot Hill. Turned right at the top, Red Hall and Skeltons Lane and left into Thorner, which was its usual quiet self this morning. Travelled on to Bramhope and then West Woods Lane ( ? ) to Wetherby, which was a festering mass of almost static cars. My intention had been North Deighton, Spofforth and back through Linton and Collingham, the traffic was so dire I just wound my way to Linton



crossed the bridge and along to Collingham and along the A 58 to total 31.2 miles as I reached home.


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2015)

This morning I was part of a funeral cortege for the funeral of Des Robinson, 1952 Olympic cyclist:





And yes, this bike was there (Isle of Man TT winner in 1949)


----------



## Jon George (23 Dec 2015)

Étape Sept of Le Tour De Cochon was held yesterday. My school teacher friend Dan and I headed out at 11 o'clock and fought the wind to get to Great Wenham (West of Ipswich) and The Queen's Head. A number of excellent ales were consumed and we had an enjoyable chat with the locals - a conversation that included their thoughts about the Lycra-clad cyclists they often see. (We were dressed in Civvies.) 

A pic showing the inviting front door. 







We then took a detour around Shelly. This over The River Brett.






Into East Bergholt for stops at The Hare and Hounds and The King's Head, up to East End Lane for glass of ale at The Royal George, and finally at Tattingstone for more excellent beer at The Wheatsheaf and The White Horse. It was here that the rain finally started, but we were on our way home with stars in our eyes and the wind on our backs. About 37 miles in total.






Oh, it appears no stage of this year's event would be complete without me coming off. I duly obliged on some wet cobbles, less than a mile from home. Only an insignificant bruise - I'm learning to bounce better.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Took advantage of the better weather for a last pre Christmas ride not too long but pushed it a bit, some fresh wind but not too strong
> 
> Went over Chertsey Bridge, headed up Holloway hill, bearing left through Stonehill, and to Chobham, taking then familiar back roads towards Valley end, turning right at the end towards Chobham COmmon, some nice downhill and downwind sections there, then turned off through Lyne and Thorpe Back over Staines Bridge and home
> 
> ...



@Stonechat 

Yes - you do whizz along quite nicely. You should be dead chuffed.

Even if I drop as much hilly stuff as I can (to around 30- 40' / mile) I only get into the low 15's.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2015)

Jon George said:


> Étape Sept of Le Tour De Cochon was held yesterday. My school teacher friend Dan and I headed out at 11 o'clock and fought the wind to get to Great Wenham (West of Ipswich) and The Queen's Head. A number of excellent ales were consumed and we had an enjoyable chat with the locals - a conversation that included their thoughts about the Lycra-clad cyclists they often see. (We were dressed in Civvies.)
> 
> A pic showing the inviting front door.
> 
> ...



Surprised you can remember coming off after drinking that lot.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Dec 2015)

DCLane said:


> This morning I was part of a funeral cortege for the funeral of Des Robinson, 1952 Olympic cyclist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@DCLane 

Sounds like he had a good long life.


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2015)

Rain forecast for tomorrow, so out late afternoon to deliver the last few Chistmas cards, lovely seeing everyone's lights and decorations. Started my ride into a lovely sunset and finished with a nearly full moon in front all the way home. Lots of people out today in the dry weather. An enjoyable 23 miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2015)

7.1 miles my ride today, temperate weather, as thunderstorms were just ending as I left the house. They began again as I returned, so I count myself lucky to have gotten out today. The wind was something else. Schwinn Impact held the road well.
56F
13C
Winds S26 G36
96% relative humidity
29.25 barometer
Cloudy/lgt rain


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Dec 2015)

Lovely Wife working as she has some important stuff to batten down before Xmas.

I'm in the middle of quite a long seasonal break (I gave myself 6 weeks this year for good behaviour).

So, was in Morrisons super early this morning - that worked well and now I am cleaning the house as I promised and therefore can't have a sneaky ride between breaks in the rain.

Next ride: Boxing Day if weather permits.

Have a nice day tomorrow everyone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Dec 2015)

tlh looked on, scepticism turning to awe, as the Big Dummy swallowed 6 rammed packed bag-for-life carrier bags of Christmas holiday food, and came back for more. I then twiddled off through the pouring rain to unload, eggs, as always, unbroken.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Stonechat
> 
> Yes - you do whizz along quite nicely. You should be dead chuffed.
> 
> Even if I drop as much hilly stuff as I can (to around 30- 40' / mile) I only get into the low 15's.


Well I have done 1 hour at 18 mph, and can keep speed up to 16 over 35-40 miles and 15.5 over 50 if there are no major hills.
Also did a 50 mile club run at 18 mph - but was drafting a lot.

BUT (big but) major hills do slow me down a lot.
I was stuck on slower speeds last year, and really dropped over winter, but managed to pull it up again,

However on a tough sportive I lose all that speed!
HOwever did manage an 89 mile ride at about 15.5


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Dec 2015)

Yesterday's ride was a wee outing with Miss 26 #2 (home for Xmas) and a couple of pals. We took advantage of sunshine and blue skies but had a bit of a challenge from the wind on the way out. The river is well up not not to the flooding level so no worries down through the school or along the Hams. Wickridge Street is underused as both pals couldn't remember riding it even tho' one had done so in my company only 10 days ago. Cafe stop is always a good if a tad expensive one but who's counting? We took the hilly way back with a nice tail wind. With a clagged up front mech I first managed 26.5 mph on the middle (36 ring) and my tiniest 14 tooth sprocket. Later I did get the chain onto my massive 46 toother. That allowed 32 mph. Both only achieved for a very short time I can assure you. All good fun with pals. Mostly it was a pooter at 13 mph in lovely lanes.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Day off work suns out so out with the bike .Off through Newtown Linford where I became aware of a lorry behind me nowhere to overtake so he stuck behind He get a chance and starts to overtake nice and wide approaching a chicane just as another car comes the other way and he starts pulling in brakes on next thing I am right next to the curb in an ever decrease gap the rear of the bin lorry passed me and it actually hit my shoulder but lucky I stayed upright if I hadnt braked I dread go think what would have happened . Well I was incensed and started chasing the lorry ,when he turned into the pub car park just ahead I followed got the reg and company number email sent . The driver took the safe option and stayed in his cab while I ranted and raved until I got bored .I not sure what would have happen if he got out as I had lost the plot . It takes a lot for me to lose it but being nearly squashed was enough. So on with the ride trying to calm down but not enjoying it I so nearly turned back but decided to carry on. On up Ulverscoft lane and up my favourite climb of Polly Botts lane and carried on at the top up Whitcroft lane then out to Oaks in Charnwood pass St Bernard's Abbey and into Whitwick along a road called the dumps and if anyone knows Whitwick its an apt name . Along the road to Shepshed with traffic calming and priority flows approaching a pinch point where I have right of way two cars decide to dive through which was just about OK but then the HGV behind them decided he was coming through making me stop . I stopped in a nice awkward stop for him to struggle to get by .He starts gesticulating at me at which point I suggest to gets out and we discuss the highway code in a civalised way thankfully he decided to proceed on his way .So now I'm wound up again .On with the ride out to Belton ,Shepshed then turned for home along Charley rd got passed by three riders so I tagged along for a bit of a break form the wind and a bit of chat they were headed the same way as me so I had a bit of company for a couple of miles .but I got the feeling I wasn't entirely welcome so as I took a turn on the front and I don't think I upped the pace I became aware I was dropped them are well I just rode at my pace and was on my own again. Up Beacon hill the easy way then the fast descent into Quorn topped 40mph on the downhill . Into Quorn ,Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Cropston and Home .35.1 miles done in lovely conditions but I did not enjoy that ride I was still wound up when I got home over the hgvs but a coffee calmed me down
> That's it till after xmas so merry Xmas everyone stay safe and hope Santa bring you everything you wish for.


I pressed like but I'm not sure I "liked" your stress.


----------



## tallliman (24 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Day off work suns out so out with the bike .Off through Newtown Linford where I became aware of a lorry behind me nowhere to overtake so he stuck behind He get a chance and starts to overtake nice and wide approaching a chicane just as another car comes the other way and he starts pulling in brakes on next thing I am right next to the curb in an ever decrease gap the rear of the bin lorry passed me and it actually hit my shoulder but lucky I stayed upright if I hadnt braked I dread go think what would have happened . Well I was incensed and started chasing the lorry ,when he turned into the pub car park just ahead I followed got the reg and company number email sent . The driver took the safe option and stayed in his cab while I ranted and raved until I got bored .I not sure what would have happen if he got out as I had lost the plot . It takes a lot for me to lose it but being nearly squashed was enough. So on with the ride trying to calm down but not enjoying it I so nearly turned back but decided to carry on. On up Ulverscoft lane and up my favourite climb of Polly Botts lane and carried on at the top up Whitcroft lane then out to Oaks in Charnwood pass St Bernard's Abbey and into Whitwick along a road called the dumps and if anyone knows Whitwick its an apt name . Along the road to Shepshed with traffic calming and priority flows approaching a pinch point where I have right of way two cars decide to dive through which was just about OK but then the HGV behind them decided he was coming through making me stop . I stopped in a nice awkward stop for him to struggle to get by .He starts gesticulating at me at which point I suggest to gets out and we discuss the highway code in a civalised way thankfully he decided to proceed on his way .So now I'm wound up again .On with the ride out to Belton ,Shepshed then turned for home along Charley rd got passed by three riders so I tagged along for a bit of a break form the wind and a bit of chat they were headed the same way as me so I had a bit of company for a couple of miles .but I got the feeling I wasn't entirely welcome so as I took a turn on the front and I don't think I upped the pace I became aware I was dropped them are well I just rode at my pace and was on my own again. Up Beacon hill the easy way then the fast descent into Quorn topped 40mph on the downhill . Into Quorn ,Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Cropston and Home .35.1 miles done in lovely conditions but I did not enjoy that ride I was still wound up when I got home over the hgvs but a coffee calmed me down
> That's it till after xmas so merry Xmas everyone stay safe and hope Santa bring you everything you wish for.



I've often encountered some iffy driving down that way especially on Joe Moores lane!

Good 44 miles for me yesterday. Mainly around the flattish lands north of loughborough with a spin up Castle Donnington hill into the headwind toward the end. 92 miles of my holiday aim of 200 complete.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2015)

The boy wonder and myself have been the culinary dream team this morning, a harvest in' an a cookin'. So after I picked up Mrs Dave from work he and I went out for a quick 10 mile spin around the Bourn loop.
Blinding sunlight and strong winds made most of the ride feel somewhat unpleasant in parts, but I feel so much better for doing it!






https://www.strava.com/activities/455578026


----------



## arranandy (24 Dec 2015)

Cheeky wee 32 miles this morning. Pretty windy and then the rain came on about 7 miles from home. Luckily I had a tailwind at this point. Planning a pre Christmas dinner ride tomorrow as well


----------



## Old jon (24 Dec 2015)

It was raining this morning when I set off for a ride. Not heavily raining but enough for wet weather gear on. I had a vague idea of heading towards Otley, odd how a more or less repeat route does not bore me, I reckon I enjoy the exercise. I removed jacket and cap when I reached Viaduct Road, the weather the wind was going to bring was dry as far as I could see. But I have been fooled before.

When I crossed the Ring Road I did not fancy the rest of the slog up to the back of the airport, the wind was to my left front, sod it, stick to the main road. As I approached the Dyneley Arms the bike wanted to turn right :-



So I did. Along to Otley and a most welcome munch by the riverside






The wind was extremely cold, so shortly after taking a pic or two off I rode home. Twenty nine miles happily ridden.


----------



## robjh (24 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> The boy wonder and myself have been the culinary dream team this morning, a harvest in' an a cookin'. So after I picked up Mrs Dave from work he and I went out for a quick 10 mile spin around the Bourn loop.
> Blinding sunlight and strong winds made most of the ride feel somewhat unpleasant in parts, but I feel so much better for doing it!
> 
> View attachment 113788
> ...


You obviously waited until after the rain had passed. We passed through Bourn and Toft on the way back from Waresley around 12.45, I don't know how much we missed you by. That headwind was certainly wearing, but oh it was good once you got the wind behind you.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2015)

robjh said:


> You obviously waited until after the rain had passed. We passed through Bourn and Toft on the way back from Waresley around 12.45, I don't know how much we missed you by. That headwind was certainly wearing, but oh it was good once you got the wind behind you.




There was a fair bit of cold, unpleasant rain I seem to recall. It was dry in my kitchen!


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> There was a fair bit of cold, unpleasant rain I seem to recall. It was dry in my kitchen!



Yep I was out in it!

Christmas eve run out today and an at times enjoyable other less so;song and blustery winds plus some rain on the way back.

Nice mince pie and coffee at the river tea rooms in St Ives and a mis-hap for me clouting a barrier on the busway after doing a Froome looking at my garmin.

Next ride on Boxing day and should be out for a poodle with the better half Sunday.

Have a good one all;off now for English sparkling wine,home made feta and zhatar puffs and some christmassy father ted.

https://www.strava.com/activities/455497704


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Dec 2015)

Christmas Eve, a good time to ride, especially in the evening, so that is what we did. It was a tad nippy with a bit of a breeze blowing but once warmed up [a fairly quick exercise on fixed], it was very enjoyable, roads that are not busy anyway were virtually deserted, our only companion a full moon. 45 minutes of quiet pleasure, to be repeated hopefully in the morning before the rain arrives.


----------



## Katherine (24 Dec 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Christmas Eve, a good time to ride, especially in the evening, so that is what we did. It was a tad nippy with a bit of a breeze blowing but once warmed up [a fairly quick exercise on fixed], it was very enjoyable, roads that are not busy anyway were virtually deserted, our only companion a full moon. 45 minutes of quiet pleasure, to be repeated hopefully in the morning before the rain arrives.


How lovely.


----------



## Saluki (24 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/455805387/segments/10958123366

Home to the hozzy again. I added part of a nice little 9 mile loop that we go around sometimes, to the front of the ride as I needed 16.5 miles to go over my annual target of 2600. Seemed daft to ride a 15 mile ride and then just ride up and down the car park and fire road.
There was hardly any traffic about tonight, which was nice. I saw about 5 cars in a row heading through Kirton and then nothing until I went on the cyclepath alongside the A12 and then no more cars until I got well up the A1214. It got busier as I got towards Ipswich ring road but I don't suppose I saw more than 20 vehicles in the whole ride.
Lots of wildlife out tonight. I saw a couple of foxes, lots and lots of rabbits. The moon was very bright. I had my bike light on the lowest setting. I could be seen easily by cars but the moonlight was nearly giving me more light than the bike light. Gorgeous night to be out. A bit cold and I took my MTB shoes instead of boots. My feet got cold! Serves me right for putting on the first pair of bike shoes that I came to.
18.72 in and hour and 20. I rode up Convelescence Hill and down the other side. I know I could have ridden around, but that's no fun. I got up there in exactly the same time as I did the first time I rode up it. No improvement at all. Poot!

I have now gone 2 miles over my 2600 annual target. Pleased with that, might squeeze another 50 in this month yet. My annual target started at 2000, then grew to 2500 so the extra 100 miles is most pleasing to me.


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Dec 2015)

Just for a change the weathermen got it wrong  as the rain that was due in from the west at 7am this morning still hadn't arrived at 8 so the planned Crimbo ride was at least going to start in the dry! 

After a quick "Merry Christmas" from a dog walker in a Santa hat I was on my way around a short loop on some reasonably quiet roads taking in Copythorne, Bartley, Winsor & Calmore before passing the same dog walker as I arrived home just in time to see the first spots of rain falling. (thank you weather god)

Only 14 miles today but that should be enough to justify an extra mince pie or two I reckon!

https://www.strava.com/activities/455889468/overview

Merry Christmas all & enjoy your day.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Dec 2015)

First ride in a month, so a steady 9 miles in very mild weather. Good to be back on the bike, so will cycle to work tomorrow.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2015)

Out the door at 8am onto deserted roads. It was pleasant, scents of wood fires and frying bacon wafting through Hardwick.
Down Madingley hill, through the roadworks and along the river through to Mitchams corner. Every light was red, every light was jumped. Not my usual behaviour but there wasn't another road user about.
Past Jesus college and down Jesus lane. After St Johns and Trinity colleges came Kings




There was a lone lady sat on a deck chair waiting to be let in to the morning service. Then past the college with the best lawns and gardens, it also has the best looking Head Gardener!




Then I took the usual commute route home, spotting green woodpecker, goldfinch and bullfinch. I also spotted another cyclist in Coton, we said hello.
Crossing over the M11 was interesting, it looked like the pictures from the Highway Code! If only it was like that on a normal day.

Back home to find Mrs Dave up and about but not the boy wonder, who was supposed to come with me!

https://www.strava.com/activities/455884618

Hope you all have a happy and peaceful day, 

Dave.


----------



## Billy Wizz (25 Dec 2015)

Absolutely lashing down in Chester, no ride today but I did walk the Roman walls fantastic views not many cyclists about. 
Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## john59 (25 Dec 2015)

I decided to brave the rain and cold this Christmas day morning for an hours ride, http://www.strava.com/activities/455953623
This made me smile!


----------



## arranandy (25 Dec 2015)

Christmas Day bike ride done. Weather was dull, overcast and cold but hardly any wind. Route was up to EK out to Strathaven then back home via Sandford, Glassford and Larkhall.
https://www.strava.com/activities/455984907


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Dec 2015)

Up reasonably early, toast and coffee, wrap up because the thermometer is showing a little over 3C, quick bike check and off. The roads vary between dry, damp and wet, for the first time in what seems like weeks the wind is minimal. We are aware that rain is forecast to arrive here circa 11am so time is not on our side if we want to stay dry.
Just over a mile from home, the first hill





About the same number of cars around as any Sunday morning, very few. The first clue that today was different was when 2 horse riders we overtook shouted merry Christmas. As the miles roll by more people emerge but still far fewer than years gone by, perhaps the weather forecast is to blame. 
I chose a nice rolling route that would regularly have us out of the saddle










And the odd greasy cattle grid





Even the bridges over the A1 are not too ugly





Dropping down into the Welland Valley





Rutland Water with about 8 miles to go, and er, dr_pink





Without the white stuff, these kind of decorations always look a little sad





Nearly home!





Still dry





As we turned into our road the first drops of rain were felt, what timing! Only 33 miles, but done at a reasonable clip. Just another day at the office really.
Safe and Happy Christmas to all those who post their rides on here, many of whom we have ridden with over the years.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/455978021
Horrific conditions, and loads of traffic / close passes / SMIDSY/ left / right hooks. I don't quite know what the toss was going on today, normally Christmas Day rides are quiet ones. Ah well it's still quite mild.


----------



## Old jon (25 Dec 2015)

I did have ideas about a slightly longer than usual ride today, but when the rain started less than a mile after I left the house it slowly wore down my resolve. Little breeze to contend with, just the rain and a low temperature. Thirty and a third miles starting with the three sides of Holbeck, on to John O' Gaunts, past Woodlesford station and through Swillington. Garforth, cliff and all, Peckfield roundabout ( Peckfield bar in my younger days ) and left towards Aberford, which for some reason had a busy church, loads of cars outside. Oh Christmas of course. Daft I am sometimes.



Barwick in Elmet, Scholes, Thorner and Skeltons Lanes, there was a motorbike / car accident at the Red Hall Lane / Coal Road junction, it seemed best to turn left onto Coal Road then right on the Ring Road along to Wetherby Road and a gentle ride the rest of the way home.


----------



## Postmanhat (25 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/455978021
> Horrific conditions, and loads of traffic / close passes / SMIDSY/ left / right hooks. I don't quite know what the toss was going on today, normally Christmas Day rides are quiet ones. Ah well it's still quite mild.




Same here. My first Christmas Day ride and was looking forward to the peace and quiet. Was like a busy midweek day and some terrible driving in evidence. Rained for whole two and a half hours, but that doesn't bother me anymore till I get cold. Still on the fitness clawback, after November off, but felt strong on a couple of the hills, even accelerating for change, rather than hanging on. Sunday's forecast is for 13/14 degrees - the perfect cycling temperature for me. Will go for my first metric century in three months. 32 miles/1900ft


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/456118594/segments/10965758214

Waited until it had stopped raining this afternoon and the movie had finished (put a DVD on as there was bugger all on TV). Nice little loop but walked the last 3/4 mile home after the 2nd puncture and I just couldn't be fagged fixing it. Cars blooming everywhere tonight. Much busier than last night by about 4 times as much.
I need some chocolate now. Only 5 and a bit hours of this hideous day left and I'll have survived another one.

Oh the traffic!!! WTF is wrong with people. Revving your engine and peeping your little horn at me, you dickless twat, is going to get me to slow down some more. There was barely room for you to drive between parked cars on either side of the road, there definitely wasn't room for you to overtake. I must have held you up for the best part of 10 whole seconds. Where on earth were you rushing off to, it's not like anything was open.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/455978021
> Horrific conditions, and loads of traffic / close passes / SMIDSY/ left / right hooks. I don't quite know what the toss was going on today, normally Christmas Day rides are quiet ones. Ah well it's still quite mild.





Postmanhat said:


> Same here. My first Christmas Day ride and was looking forward to the peace and quiet. Was like a busy midweek day and some terrible driving in evidence. Rained for whole two and a half hours, but that doesn't bother me anymore till I get cold. Still on the fitness clawback, after November off, but felt strong on a couple of the hills, even accelerating for change, rather than hanging on. Sunday's forecast is for 13/14 degrees - the perfect cycling temperature for me. Will go for my first metric century in three months. 32 miles/1900ft





Saluki said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/456118594/segments/10965758214
> 
> Waited until it had stopped raining this afternoon and the movie had finished (put a DVD on as there was bugger all on TV). Nice little loop but walked the last 3/4 mile home after the 2nd puncture and I just couldn't be fagged fixing it. Cars blooming everywhere tonight. Much busier than last night by about 4 times as much.
> I need some chocolate now. Only 5 and a bit hours of this hideous day left and I'll have survived another one.
> ...


Likes for getting out but for the state of the traffic. Was wet from early on here - I couldn't even persuade the dog to go out for a walk so no ride report from me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Dec 2015)

Pretty wet day - currently ramping up in a big way out there. The lane from the house is badly flooded.

Looks like we are in for a rough time tomorrow and Monday.

No rides for me - what a load of toss this month has been on the weather front.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Dec 2015)

Didn't get out Christmas Day so had to get out today. I'm trying to do the Rapha Festive 500 on Strava, but if this wind keeps up it is going to be tough.

Anyway left the house at just gone 08:30, a very scenic 30 odd miles of mainly crosswinds and headwinds to Lutterworth, followed by a fairly straight 15ish miles of mainly tailwind home, 48 miles in total. 

Wind when heading south through west was brutal but stupidly warm again and no rain.

Saw the most cyclists I've seen out in months.

https://www.strava.com/activities/456495758


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Dec 2015)

After seemingly eating half my body weight in mince pies & Christmas pud yesterday I was still feeling stuffed this morning as I set out for a short sortie around the New Forest in an attempt to make room for copious amounts of food again today.

A strong southwesterly blowing meant a break from the traditional frank exchange of views with the hunting fraternity as this would have meant a thankless slog across the open moors into a headwind so instead I chose to head for a more tree lined outward route through Minstead, Emery Down & Bolderwood before enjoying a tailwind back to Nomansland & Furzley, where I discovered that donkeys like jelly babies, & then home via Tatchbury.

Just 31 miles today but unlike @Supersuperleeds I didn't see many other cyclists out although there were literally hundreds of people walking their Christmas excesses off around the forest.

https://www.strava.com/activities/456506673/overview










Someone was after more jelly babies!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/456595920

Part 1, I went to Romsey to see the traditional Boxing Day car display, but forgot my camera.

https://www.strava.com/activities/456574685

Part 2. I swapped the Roady for the Boardman MX, and rode over to my mums place.

.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Dec 2015)

Club ride again today and once again a tough outward run into the wind,compounded by the HRM throwing a wobbler again(straps just got a proper wash so that should hopefully cure it).

Coffee stop at St Ives Costa as there was no where else open,nice espresso and lemon muffin though.

Leg home was better with mainly a tail wind and a nice pace with Jon joining us from the easy group.

https://www.strava.com/activities/456575841


----------



## hedder2212 (26 Dec 2015)

Put mine and GFs bikes in the van early this morning. Woke her up and announced that we are going for a bicycle ride and theres nothing she can do to get out of it. Easing her back into cycling with a few laps around the Chasewater followed by a last minute ride around Cannock Chase and popping into a few shops around Rugeley. approx 17 miles in total cycled today, all away from the road. 
Now for bacon butties.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (26 Dec 2015)

I think I'm an anti social cyclist! Went for a ride with my son today as we picked up his new bike and I said he needed to ''get used to it'' which translates to '' I need a ride today after doing nothing at all yesterday''

I love him to bits but I'm so used to cycling on my own to and from work that I tend to forget he's not used to it,every so often,Id have to stop and wait for him or I'd hear ''Muuuuum,wait for me!!!!'' He then had the cheek to tell me he's fitter than me cos of all the stairs he has at college!
We got as far as Locking (would like to have got to Sandford or Winscombe,but that would have taken too long with him........at the moment,but I have plans.I'm not evil or anything mind!)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2015)

26 early miles this morning , used a heavy bike and loads of xmas food to keep me weighted down against the wind , very enjoyable indeed


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Up reasonably early, toast and coffee, wrap up because the thermometer is showing a little over 3C, quick bike check and off. The roads vary between dry, damp and wet, for the first time in what seems like weeks the wind is minimal. We are aware that rain is forecast to arrive here circa 11am so time is not on our side if we want to stay dry.
> Just over a mile from home, the first hill
> 
> 
> ...



Well done TF, one or two of those pics are almost in focus, have you been taking lessons from @User14044?


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2015)

After getting up at 6.30 for a ride, only to be defeated by Mother Nature and an inaccurate weather forecast , I finally got out for a tootle round at about 2.30pm this afternoon.
I avoided several potential routes due to new of floods and suspicions that there might be further unreported standing water.
So, out on Barwick Rd, crossing a very full Cock Beck and through the miniature lake that had formed where the speed cusion was trapping the water running down the hill. I had the wind at my back here, so despite navigating the standing water I set a new PB without even trying (averaged 19.6mph over a mile of largely uphill!).
Through Scholes and on to Barwick, still with the wind behind me. At Barwick i thought I'd have a change and took a right down Long Lane heading towards Garforth.
I now had the wind in my face and blimey, it made for slow going. Despite being largely downhill I struggled. Over Cock Beck again which was still very full and flooding into the adjoining fields (just) then up to Garforth.
In Garforth I took the A642 towards Aberford. Normally I avoid this road like the plague as it seems full of numpty drivers and it can be a bit of a slog. However, with the wind back behind me I fair flew along and I can see why @Old jon quite often takes this route now. 
Left into Aberford and with the wind still behind me I flew along into the village, setting the speed activated "Slow Down" sign off for the first time ever  (in my defence, the bike computer said I was doing 29.4mph and it's a 30 mph limit...).
However, all good things come to an end and as I turned onto Cattle Lane I had the wind back in my face again and slowed down considerably...
More shocking though was the flood plain that had taken over the field at the side of the road - Cock Beck is a good 150m away here, yet the water was almost to the road. I've genuinely never seen anything like that here in my lifetime.
Up the hill and past Leyfield Farm and as I started the descent back down to Cock Beck, the scene in the fields below was just as amazing. what's normally a beck that is 6 - 8 feet wide was spread out across the valley bottom, possibly 100m wide or more and run off was coursing down the fields in small streams. If you're an MTB'er I'd avoid the bridleway between Potterton and the farm for the foreseeable - it's prone to mud at the best of times but it's going to be impassable now.
Over Cock Beck again, which looked very close to the arch of the bridge and where it had washed away the roots of a couple of trees and the slog up into Barwick.
Through the village, grateful for the shelter from the wind that the buildings gave and then along Leeds Rd to Scholes, buffeted all the way.
Back down the hill, through the Barwick Rd pond again, over a very full Cock Beck for the final time and then round to home, with a quick loop around the block to push me past 15 miles.

Final figures: *15.36 miles in a tad under 1hr 5mins at an average of 14.2mph*, which I'll happily accept today.

It was blooming hard work at times, but it was good to get out and get a few miles in. Sorry, no pics today.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Didn't get out Christmas Day so had to get out today. I'm trying to do the Rapha Festive 500 on Strava, but if this wind keeps up it is going to be tough.
> 
> Anyway left the house at just gone 08:30, a very scenic 30 odd miles of mainly crosswinds and headwinds to Lutterworth, followed by a fairly straight 15ish miles of mainly tailwind home, 48 miles in total.
> 
> ...


Credit for getting out I had a chance before going to sisters for dinner .But heard the wind howling and went back to sleep it looked brutal . Strangely very few cyclist riding by my house this morning they must have all been your side of town


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (26 Dec 2015)

Short and sweet ride today with my daughter to try out her new bike.
All good and we got about 5 miles in and a good shake down for my daughter's new bike.


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> Well done TF, one or two of those pics are almost in focus, have you been taking lessons from @User14044?


I do try, or at least dr_pink tells me I am trying.
Speaking of which we headed out again, dry even sunny at times, unfortunately the wind was gusting over 40mph which was fine for the first 5 miles, it felt more like April. As it was a circlular route the cross wind was interesting, then 3 miles later it was into a brutal headwind coinciding with the hilliest part of the ride.
Unlike most folk dr_pink loses weight over Christmas,
Can't see her?






Try this one [looks like the bike lost even more]





She got her own back, same hill looking back down, it's about 15% on the last bit





And another one





Only 24 miles, but in the hills with that wind on fixed it felt a fair bit harder. Still fun though.


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2015)

Strewth, I'm unfit. A chesty cough has played havoc with my chest so no cycling for about a month, added to an already poor level of fitness...circa 8 miles on my new hybrid, just to give it some miles to bed in. Gears were a bit awry so a quick tweek en route saw that fixed.
Just country park cycling, 20mph winds, gusting higher so no great speed, just get the legs working.
Round the back of the lakes, bordered by cattle fields I saw a sparrowsized, streaky brown plumage bird with a black head...back to me, but with a little googling, seems it was a Stonechat, never knowingly saw one before. It seems there's at least a pair of them noted on Ferry Meadows park


----------



## tallliman (26 Dec 2015)

My, that wind was horrid! Good 31.2 miles completed but the last 4-5 into the wind were horrid, almost stopping me at times. Still, got some climbing done on the route and the gears (apart from a chan off whilst climbing) now make more sense and I'm not getting confused about a lack of a third cog.

122 miles into my holiday aim of 200. Thinking of an imperial half at the weekend to top it off. Hope the wind drops or changes direction.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2015)

I had another ride with no set route, just kept going 'till I'd had enough. The only idea was to use as many different back roads as possible - it's surprising how many miles you can put in using only a small area as I managed 55 miles within 7 miles from home as the crow flies.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Dec 2015)

gbb said:


> Strewth, I'm unfit. A chesty cough has played havoc with my chest so no cycling for about a month, added to an already poor level of fitness...circa 8 miles on my new hybrid, just to give it some miles to bed in. Gears were a bit awry so a quick tweek en route saw that fixed.
> Just country park cycling, 20mph winds, gusting higher so no great speed, just get the legs working.
> Round the back of the lakes, bordered by cattle fields I saw a sparrowsized, streaky brown plumage bird with a black head...back to me, but with a little googling, seems it was a Stonechat, never knowingly saw one before. It seems there's at least a pair of them noted on Ferry Meadows park


Hi

Sounds like a Reed Bunting to me!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2015)

a wet 13 miles this morning , wanted to do more but i forgot to put my overshoes on and at about the 6 mile point my feet were feeling wet and i dont enjoy cycling with wet feet , dont mind being wet elsewhere so headed homeward


----------



## Booyaa (27 Dec 2015)

Beautiful morning for it, up and ready to go with the wife, just as we were heading out her brother, who is with us and the in laws for the Xmas period comes down stairs saying he can't breathe. Now they are all away to A&E and I am minding the kids. Bike going back in the garage. This would have been first time out since August!! 

Hope you are all having fun on your festive rides.


----------



## gbb (27 Dec 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Hi
> 
> Sounds like a Reed Bunting to me!


Could be...ironically you only usually get a couple seconds to absorb as much info as possible. The white collar wasnt particually evident but he/she was hunched up on a fencepost. It was fluffed up which makes it a bit harder as well...a large stonechat perhaps, but Reed Bunting are common and tend to have a slightly longer slimmer body.
Truth is it could be either...I veered towards Stonechat because theyve been seen locally in the last weeks, but the more I think about it, you're possibly right.


----------



## Donger (27 Dec 2015)

Probably my last ride of the year, today. 30.7 miles in the drizzle. Only one proper hill but lots of struggling to keep up on the flat. This was my 32nd club ride of the year, but there was no slow group, so the seven of us who turned up all went off together. Rich kindly kept me company at the back, and I stuck with the rest for about 23 miles before finally being dropped and losing contact. Rich went his own way and I went mine. Averaged 13mph in all, which was about my limit after all that Christmas pud and when togged out in way too many layers of clothing.

2,906.6 miles for me this year - that's 500 more than ever before. Only got out there 88 times, so averaged 33 miles per ride, which was another record for me. Think I'll have a rest for a few days, and then start ramping it up again in the New Year..... Alps to climb later in the year. Got to get fitter than this. That's me done for this year. Happy New Year everyone.
_Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2015)

After two days of family commitments it is xmas after all . So today I was free to do what I want .So up at 0830 and out by 0930 under dark grey sky's but not much wind. Up through Newtown Linford up to Markfield and out to Thornton reservoir through Thornton,Bagworth and ,out over the A447 to Odstone . leaving Odstone a bunch of four cyclist crossed the crossroads in front of me heading my way so are saw a chance of wheel sucking so picked the pace up a bit just as I caught them they stopped for a call of nature so much for wheel sucking .Through Congerstone and round the back of Market Bosworth through Far Cotton ,Shenton ,Darlington ,Barwell, approaching Kirby Mallory it starts to spit of rain so up the pace a bit through Peckleton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby ,Newtown Linford and Home 39.5 miles done it fairly pleasant conditions if a bit damp at the end .Loads of riders out today all in a friendly mood . More new roads discovered I don't ride this way very often and I can't figure out why because I always enjoy it out there . 75 miles to get in before the new year to reach 3500 for the year . I will be out tomorrow I think


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> After two days of family commitments it is xmas after all . So today I was free to do what I want .So up at 0830 and out by 0930 under dark grey sky's but not much wind. Up through Newtown Linford up to Markfield and out to Thornton reservoir through Thornton,Bagworth and ,out over the A447 to Odstone . leaving Odstone a bunch of four cyclist crossed the crossroads in front of me heading my way so are saw a chance of wheel sucking so picked the pace up a bit just as I caught them they stopped for a call of nature so much for wheel sucking .Through Congerstone and round the back of Market Bosworth through Far Cotton ,Shenton ,Darlington ,Barwell, approaching Kirby Mallory it starts to spit of rain so up the pace a bit through Peckleton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby ,Newtown Linford and Home 39.5 miles done it fairly pleasant conditions if a bit damp at the end .Loads of riders out today all in a friendly mood . More new roads discovered I don't ride this way very often and I can't figure out why because I always enjoy it out there . 75 miles to get in before the new year to reach 3500 for the year . I will be out tomorrow I think



I nearly went out to Market Bosworth today, but decided to go t'other way and went east instead. I don't get out that way enough either


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2015)

52 miles today, hardly any wind, but it did drizzle for the last 15 miles or so, so I was a bit damp by the time I got home. Bike desperately needs a clean.

A fair few riders out again, but not as many as yesterday. 200km of this darn challenge left, if BBC forecast is right, I need to get out and break the back of it tomorrow and Tuesday as Wednesdays weather looks awful.

https://www.strava.com/activities/457259426


----------



## Old jon (27 Dec 2015)

Thought I would go look at the floods, we did go last evening in the failing light, in Leeds the river apparently peaked at 11 pm. Anyway, away to the towpath I pedalled. The canal and river run next to each other, and parallel to Whitehall Road, upstream of the railway station, I think you can guess, the river is on the right of the picture.







Not long after I took that pic, I had walked back to the bike and was talking to another sightseer and BANG went the back tyre / tube. I was not going to fix it just there, way too wet, and further on there is a lock where I could hope the canal was higher than the river. So I pushed the bike a bit further . . .






To see the river emptying into the canal. I carefully walked through that, and found a dry stretch of towpath about fifty yards further on.

Tyre and tube off and I found a 6mm long rip in the tyre. Nothing in the rip, where the sidewall sort of turns the corner into the tread band. Scratched my head a bit at the size of the hole, I could imagine the tube squeezing itself out of that. So, a patch on the inside of the tyre, new inner tube and a visit to Evan's, the NBS for a couple of spare tyres. Reached home after 6.2 miles and I am now going to change tyres. Better ride tomorrow I hope.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 52 miles today, hardly any wind, but it did drizzle for the last 15 miles or so, so I was a bit damp by the time I got home. Bike desperately needs a clean.
> 
> A fair few riders out again, but not as many as yesterday. 200km of this darn challenge left, if BBC forecast is right, I need to get out and break the back of it tomorrow and Tuesday as Wednesdays weather looks awful.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/457259426


Im just back in form cleaning the bike some of the lanes were a bit dirty to say the least couple of flooded sections just a couple of inches across the whole road. Get out there and clean yours  then time for


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Im just back in form cleaning the bike some of the lanes were a bit dirty to say the least couple of flooded sections just a couple of inches across the whole road. Get out there and clean yours  then time for



I'm watching Spectre instead, might give the chain a wipe before I go out tomorrow


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Dec 2015)

Another 2 parter today. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/457178623

This got me to a nail on the head, exactly 5000 meters, and the Strava climbing challenge for this month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/457363893
This was a beer run (stocked up on booze, given last night's effort).


----------



## gbb (27 Dec 2015)

Yay..no wind...sadly its wet n murky.
Just hybrid riding, down to Halfords to get a cheap frame pump. Mizzly outbound, slowly drying, dryish homebound becoming mizzly again so quite damp at both ends.
11 miles, 2 rides in 2 days, no big deal but I'm winding myself up to make 2016 a damn sight better than 2013/14/15.
I realised why yesterdays ride was hard, saddle too low. I got going today and thought...this isn't right...quick adjust, ooh thats better.


----------



## snorri (27 Dec 2015)

Blue sky, sunshine, windless, roads damp but not icy at sea level, perfect for December. Did a 25K circular tour but walked one or two Km due to very slippery conditions on the high roads. Quite unusual to see a tandem around here, but today I saw two accompanying each other, also one other solo cyclist.


----------



## User33236 (27 Dec 2015)

Today was a social ride out to Tatton Park with Salford CC. Clocked up another 73km towards by 2015 tally.

Pleasant ride with not to much in the way of standing water but some extra debris causing two punctures within the group. On the whole drivers were very well behaved but there was one who must have got a new horn for Christmas and wanted to shout about it.


----------



## sanddancer (27 Dec 2015)

Decided to make the most of the dry weather and burn some xmas stuffing off before the rains return.
Only 15.2 mile but every little helps


----------



## Old jon (27 Dec 2015)

A follow up to my previous bit about today's ride, it reminds me of a Jake Thackeray song from a while ago. You have to laugh, really.






Its now about eleven or twelve mm long.

And in the bin


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Dec 2015)

The forecast said the rain was going to stop this afternoon, but it didn't. So I went out anyway for a shortish ride.

Wet, but enjoyable due to the lack of wind (for a change).

https://www.strava.com/activities/457424541/segments/10999016003

Graham


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Dec 2015)

The forecast for today was good (but we all know about weather forecasts and good intentions don't we?), so I was pleasantly surprised to get up and find it was not only dry, but sunny and almost breeze free!
Given the floods, my first job was to check which roads were open before setting off.
A58 at Collingham and Linton Road at, well, Linton both closed - right, well that rules that corner out.
A61 closed at Pool Bank, right, I won't go to Otley as it's likely all the bottom road down to Pool will be affected.
Roads shut at Tadcaster - OK, not there either.
So, off up Coal Rd (traffic lights still not detecting bikes...) and out on Skeltons Lane towards Thorner. By heck it was chilly, but it was an absolutely glorious winters day.
Had to watch out for standing water at the road edge (and more) plus run off / debris in the road all the way round today, but with one exception car drivers were all quite sensible, either giving plenty of room, or hanging back until I was clear.
Down the hill into Thorner, where the ford was as full as I've ever seen it. Fortunately I didn't need to ride through it!
Cycling through the village there was the lovely smell of woodsmoke in the air and the church bells were ringing. Lovely.
Stuck to the main road out to Bramham since Collingham was a no-go, rather than dicing with unclassified country lanes, given the previous problems with mud and the like. Through the dip at Wothersome, a bit slower than usual given the water in the road, then laboured up the other side and the downhill run to Bramham.
Left onto West Woods Road and I noticed that my handlebars weren't quite straight any more. Hmmmm...stopped and tightened them up and got on my way.
Just before Wattle Syke roundabout the road was flooded out to the white line, so I avoided that and then got onto the cycle path for the fast run down into Wetherby.
Right at the roundabout and over the River Wharf, which was even higher than it had been a few weeks ago - put it this way, you wouldn't have been walking on the riverside path today.
Right again at the next roundabout and over the A1(M) for the run out towards Walton, before taking another right down to Thorp Arch village. There was a lot of standing water here and the road surface was badly broken up. So naturally this was the only place a driver simply had to force his way past me as I maneuvered through it... 
Still in one piece it was down the hill and back over the Wharf which was as high as I've ever seen it, so i stopped for a couple of photos:




Excuse the thumb 







Talking to a local, I was told that the river had actually dropped a couple of feet from it's peak.
Anyhow, back in the saddle and up to Boston Spa, left towards Tadcaster and in the dip there had clearly been a lot of floodwater overnight. The road was covered in debris and the fields were still under water. Up the other side and right again into bar lane, for the run down to Clifford. Just before the village the road was covered in flood water and I couldn't tell how deep it was. Two options. carefully pick my way through, or retrace my steps up the hill and back around to Boston Spa...
Fortunately it was only 3 or 4 inches deep and I was soon out the other side. 
Left onto Windmill Lane and up the climb  (new PB  ), then across the top of Bramham and onto NCN66 towards Aberford.
There were a lot of female runners on there today - I don't think it was an official event, but anyway I moved back onto the road to leave them to it and continued down Paradise Way to Bramham Crossroads, then the quick descent into Aberford.
Left onto Cattle Lane toward Barwick. Although there was still standing water in the fields the floods had receded a lot since yesterday. Through Barwick and on to Scholes, then on to home, where I noticed the handlebars were slightly out of line again....hmmmmm!

On a happy note there were a lot of cyclist out there today, FPK / club roadies in speedy peletons, smaller social groups, solo riders and families on MTBs, which was great to see. 

Todays totals, *27.36 miles in 1hr 56m at an average of 14.1 mph with 1005 ft climbed*. Not a bad couple of hours work.






Now to warm my feet up...


----------



## Postmanhat (27 Dec 2015)

Had just found a nice rhythm on the climb up to Alport Heights, when came across this lot, bah





Same destination for them so headed for the next turn-off and a new route to Idridgehay. All the roads had been thoroughly farmed so chose the one less travailled, which turned out to be a very hairy descent. Will be a cracking climb though, and it can join up two other hilly routes, so a bit of a brucie in the end!

On to Wirksworth and the 1.6m (7%) climb up to Longcliffe, which I've conked out on before due to it's steep start. Finally accepting that experienced riders might know what they're talking about, I took it very steady to begin, and was actually accelerating at the point where I'd 'rested' before

The mist and rain appeared and was feeling very puddingy so turned early for home. Not before mentally clearing tomorrow's diary to do what I haven't done in about a year - go riding two days in a row! Back though Brassington and past Carsington Water to Derby





33 miles/2800ft, takes me to 3500 road bike miles for the year, and the December 5000 metre challenge on Strava. Feeling very tired. All this eating takes it out of you


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Dec 2015)

Little roll around this afternoon in the murk on the XLS;least wind there has been for ages so was able to take it nice and easy and add a few more kms to the year total and the Rapha 500;

https://www.strava.com/activities/457372082

View of Ely through the murk;







And the XLS;


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (27 Dec 2015)

Nice morning for a 26 mile round trip down the coast from Abergele to Talacre.
View media item 8731View media item 8730View media item 8728View media item 8727View media item 8729View media item 8726


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2015)

47.5 miles on the Salford CC social ride to Tatton Park. What a beautiful day for a ride. Dry, sunny and barely a breeze. Lots of puddles, but not as bad as we expected. 
Hoping for one more ride before the end of the year.


----------



## Globalti (27 Dec 2015)

Cracking ride from the cycle track at Nelson, then from Barrowford up the long hill then down to Roughlee, round to Barley and up the steepish drag to Pendle End. As I was enjoying the climb in no wind and warm sunshine I remembered I'd left my CO2 dispenser thingy at home although I had a cylinder in my saddlepack. Down the long fast decent into Downham where I hung a sharp left to take the mucky gritty and still very wet little back lane to Twiston, where.... you've guessed it.... the back tyre went flat. No worries, I strolled along in the warm sun for a bit until some cyclists from Clitheroe came along and a nice chap named John lent me his dispenser and stayed around for a chinwag about tyres. Soon sorted but a mile further on we came acoss a pal of his who had carried on and had now punctured so I took my leave. 

Down to Twiston, along and across the A59, along the parallel old road scattering dog walkers in my slipstream as I was going so well, down through Barrow and into Whalley where scenes of devastation met me; the houses to the left just as you cross the Calder were a mass of busy people, piling wet carpets and furniture up in the street in big mountains. Plenty of Police around and although they were only allowing traffic to come down from the direction of Billington and Langho, they allowed me and a bus to pass and I turned left up Painter Wood and thence home to Wilpshire. 28 miles covered with a few warmup laps of the race track and 1750 feet climbed. Smashing ride.


----------



## Diggs (27 Dec 2015)

There were a couple of splintered group rides scheduled this morning. However after the last two hectic days, I only woke up at 9:15 when Mrs D placed a large mug of coffee on the bedside cabinet. After dog walking, tidying up, a leisurely brunch and various other chores, I suddenly realised it was 2:30 and I needed to get a move on.
Out for just an hour just before the gloom became darkness. Out to the reservoir, round and home


----------



## gavroche (27 Dec 2015)

Only 10kms to see what damage the floods had done down the road from us and also to stretch my legs a bit. I am happy to say the water has receded since last night leaving only a bit of mud and broken twigs on the road.


----------



## sanddancer (27 Dec 2015)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> Nice morning for a 26 mile round trip down the coast from Abergele to Talacre.
> View media item 8731View media item 8730View media item 8728View media item 8727View media item 8729View media item 8726




@Ron-da-Valli 
up the coast from me  
Can you tell me please where the cycle path starts - ends these days ie = talacre - rhyl- cowyn bay ?? 
As I would like a ride along the coast path .
I will be coming from chester way.


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/457661955/segments/11004652979

Home to the hospital on the CX tonight. Innertubes fixed. The second fairy visit on Xmas day was not a visit at all but a leaky patch. Fixed that and it's fine now.
There was a total idiot on the road from Felixstowe to the roundabout before the Sausage Shop. He passed me 3 or 4 times, always close passes with passengers jeering out of the window. Obviously it must be 'Suffolk drive like a pillock day'.

I felt a bit heavy and lethargic tonight but I didn't want to go the most direct route as it's so so so dull. I went off down to Trimley St Martin, then to Kirton and across to Bucklesham and down Bucklesham Road to Ipswich. Nice little ride, I felt fat and bleurgh. Once I got there I could see that I had averaged 14.3mph so maybe not so bleugh after all.
13.53 miles in 57 minutes, another 2.5 miles and I have done the December target that I set for myself. I am looking to do 26 miles more this month now, more if possible, it depends on the weather though.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2015)

Lovely 30 solo miles so no arguments en route. 

Mount for the ride was yet again the R.E.W which is clocking the miles up . 

Route was up the mad mile, along to the edge of Sywell then across to Holcot and then turn left to Moulton next was Overstone and follow the park wall along to edge of Northampton and then down to Billing and up in to Grendon followed by a quick descent and run along towards Wishton followed by the climb towards Castle Ashby along and across the estate road down to Yardley Hastings where I watched the sun start to come up. 

And then along to Grendon with a run to Earls Barton and Mears Ashby before back down the Mad mile.


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just done 13 miles up through Barnet to the Duke of York pub (Potters Bar) and back. Not particularly noteworthy I hear you say.......this ride was special. It was the first time Mrs R has been able to ride this year following three major operations and a period of ill health. We were both on our Bromptons and this was the best ride of 2015 for me.
> 
> View attachment 114092


Fantastic. Well done to Mrs R.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just done 13 miles up through Barnet to the Duke of York pub (Potters Bar) and back. Not particularly noteworthy I hear you say.......this ride was special. It was the first time Mrs R has been able to ride this year following three major operations and a period of ill health. We were both on our Bromptons and this was the best ride of 2015 for me.
> 
> View attachment 114092


Hopefully 2016 will be a better year for Mrs Rocky!


----------



## Billy Wizz (28 Dec 2015)

Up and down the Thames path, 14 miles on a gorgeous morning, the builder of this i am convinced did not cyclists.



Not a cloud in the sky.


If i had the time i would have stayed out all day.


----------



## gavgav (28 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just done 13 miles up through Barnet to the Duke of York pub (Potters Bar) and back. Not particularly noteworthy I hear you say.......this ride was special. It was the first time Mrs R has been able to ride this year following three major operations and a period of ill health. We were both on our Bromptons and this was the best ride of 2015 for me.
> 
> View attachment 114092


Great news


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (28 Dec 2015)

sanddancer said:


> @Ron-da-Valli
> up the coast from me
> Can you tell me please where the cycle path starts - ends these days ie = talacre - rhyl- cowyn bay ??
> As I would like a ride along the coast path .
> I will be coming from chester way.


Hi Sanddancer. You join the path at Talacre,near the lighthouse, the path starts on the left at the end of the road and is signposted. The path goes through sand dunes, then Presthaven Sands caravan park and Prestatyn Golf club. Turn right on the road in front of Pontins and join the path on the prom. It is straight through to Rhos On Sea. It misses Llandudno from here. Turn left by Rhos Golf club and the signs take you through country lanes to Llandudno Junction. Join the path again at Conwy harbour. It goes all the way down to Bangor.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Dec 2015)

Couple of hrs mtb at Wakerley woods..
fantastic weather..11°C and no wind,sweated some of the excess off..
its quite clean atm..Not


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2015)

Another day off work so a ride arranged both mates were up for it so for the first time in three months we are back together . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley to Cossington to meeting point .After a quick chat about where and how far a route was agreed .Up Humble lane climb Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby to Frisby on the Wreake took a different climb out of the village a bit of a brute a rest was called for at the top my 2 mates hadnt ridden for a month and were feeling it .Across the a607 on a new road around the back of Gaddesby .Cant believe after over a year of riding were still finding new roads .Into Gaddesby then Rearsby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake then Sileby were first mate headed home on to Mountsorrel and second mate turned home .leaving me alone realised average speed as 12.2 mph my slowest ride for months the few months mates have missed when I've kept going really showed today as I was pootling but mates were putting in an effort .So picked the pace up for the last couple of miles .Home 35.5 miles done in a time longer than it took me to do 39.1 yesterday .average today 13 mph yesterday 15 mph .Nice riding with company again .nice conditions if a bit windy again . Quite a few riders again passed a guy going up humble lane who I passed last time I climbed it recognised him as he has a mirror on his handle bars said I ve passed you before and he said everyone passes me made me smile.Back to work tomorrow so a new years eve ride required of 38 miles to pass 3500 for the year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2015)

Another 58 miles done towards the Rapha 500 challenge, just under 60 miles left.

A few cyclists out and about, but not as many as the last couple of days and the wind has come back, but the sun came out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/457969482

Cleaned the bike when I got back


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another 58 miles done towards the Rapha 500 challenge, just under 60 miles left.
> 
> A few cyclists out and about, but not as many as the last couple of days and the wind has come back, but the sun came out.
> 
> ...


A like for cleaning your poor bike 
Definitively windier today


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Dec 2015)

Dreary day but not raining. Some nasty deep puddles on the lanes and a fair bit of washed out gravel and mud off the farmers fields.

Did a loop including Staveley, Windermere & Kendal - only saw 1 other cyclist which is an incredibly low number.

21.30 miles at 12.69 mph av' and 1371' ascent - felt very slow but I am just chugging through the winter months as it's a real slog come March if you don't. Hopefully I will pick up a bit of speed again when it gets warmer although not the end of the world if I don't.

Probably last ride of 2015 - we'll see.

Safe riding everyone.


----------



## Old jon (28 Dec 2015)

Sort of 'I wonder if this will work?' this morning. So many closed roads in and around Leeds yesterday, I pointed the bike south but was quite prepared to change my route, and no need, 34.2 miles and never a road underwater. Puddles aye, all avoidable.
Start with the Holbeck bit, the beck itself was back to a more usual level. I looked left along Meadow Lane from the end of Great Wilson Street, the metre deep water that was there yesterday had gone. Along to Thwaite Gate and under the railway bridge which is normally half covered in water, very little today. The breeze was a few degrees more southerly this morning, which made the slog up to John o' Gaunt's a little less fun. Oulton, short way to Woodlesford passing the station, Swillington, Garforth, the cliff a bit steeper today, and Sherburn in Elmet, from where I took this road:-



When I was a motorcyclist this road did increase grin factor, it is still ( different ) fun on a bike. A bit further on the road passes the gates of Lotherton Hall, from where I followed my well worn route back home. A bit breezy, single figure temperatures and the odd glimpse of blue sky. Pretty good.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Dec 2015)

I drove back from Ellesmere Port this morning down the M56, M6, A50, M1 and A14. I swear every flyover had at least one happy cyclist riding across in the sunshine...
Once home Thomas and I had a quick bite to eat before going out just gone 2pm.
Having been in the car all day and not looking at any weather forecast I was unaware of there being any wind, that's until I got round the corner from my house! We went through the villages of Toft, Kingston and the Eversdens before hopping over the A603 to take in Hartlon and Haslingfield. This is where we lost the headwind. We then had that pleasurable feeling of bowling along fast, with little effort.
Back over the 603 at Barton and along to Comberton. The hill on long road is a draining slog for 3/4 of a mile before it levels out a bit before dropping down into a big dip, then rising in a long drudge of a hill. I had a strava PB on the first half, I also had a tail wind too... They all count!






In the photo we are approaching the second summit of Long Road.

Just over 15 blowy miles. Would have been nicer to do more, but I'm just glad I escaped the car!

https://www.strava.com/activities/458024764/segments/11015000405


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just done 13 miles up through Barnet to the Duke of York pub (Potters Bar) and back. Not particularly noteworthy I hear you say.......this ride was special. It was the first time Mrs R has been able to ride this year following three major operations and a period of ill health. We were both on our Bromptons and this was the best ride of 2015 for me.
> 
> View attachment 114092


Well done Mrs R 
(Like your wee bike too).


----------



## Stonechat (28 Dec 2015)

Got out for first ride since before Christmas

Was a sunny day (some of the time) but a bit windy
Went past Runnymead to Windsor and through WIndsor, then on through White Waltham towards Henley. A gradual climb up the hill then plunging down towards Henley Bridge. Strava reckoned I reached 46 mph! Could've gone faster but there was a slower car.

Across Henley Bridge then turned right kust after the Markey Place.
Looped round towards Marlow, doing a smaller hill on the way - crossed Marlow Bridge then up Quarry Hill (if memory is correct this is also known as WInter Hill)
This is a bit of a tougher hill but not that bad.
Then down towards Maidenhead through Cookham
Heading across the open expanse of Dorney Common the wind was really building up, passed a cyclist who appeared to be suffereing from the wind, gave him some respite for a while then we got talking, he had a new carbon frame bike (Can't remember the make) and this was it's first outing.
Left hime behind at Eton and went over Eton Bridge to Windsor and Back home

Latter part of the ride the wind was a headwind and increasing.

CHecking the Strava stats, quite a few PRs on the early part of the ride (tailwind I suppose)
There were lots of cyclist about most gave a wave or a greeting.

52.7 miles @ 15.8 mph
I actually have not looked at the scales since christmas but this might have burnt off last night's lovely italian dinner - polenta chips, saltimbocca, and lemon ice cream with limoncello. Will need more rides to burn off further meals

https://www.strava.com/activities/457979865/


----------



## Diggs (28 Dec 2015)

Little bit better prepared today although did forget to take a bidon (still weight savings eh?) Slightly nicer weather, bit of blue sky and shorts on!


----------



## Billy Wizz (28 Dec 2015)

Old jon said:


> Sort of 'I wonder if this will work?' this morning. So many closed roads in and around Leeds yesterday, I pointed the bike south but was quite prepared to change my route, and no need, 34.2 miles and never a road underwater. Puddles aye, all avoidable.
> Start with the Holbeck bit, the beck itself was back to a more usual level. I looked left along Meadow Lane from the end of Great Wilson Street, the metre deep water that was there yesterday had gone. Along to Thwaite Gate and under the railway bridge which is normally half covered in water, very little today. The breeze was a few degrees more southerly this morning, which made the slog up to John o' Gaunt's a little less fun. Oulton, short way to Woodlesford passing the station, Swillington, Garforth, the cliff a bit steeper today, and Sherburn in Elmet, from where I took this road:-
> 
> 
> ...




Thats why i gave up the motorbikes the grin factor started to be a grimace,

Nice bit of road.


----------



## arranandy (28 Dec 2015)

Just a short 30 miles into Glasgow and back. Went in via London Road so had a good tailwind therefore a few Strava PRs. Came back via the Clyde walkway which was a bit debris strewn. Bike was in a bit of state when I got home so it got a well deserved clean and lube. Noticed my front shifter cable is frayed therefore I'll need to buy a new one tomorrow and replace.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/458046642

The last imperial ton for this year, if I hadn't dropped the ball in April, that would have been a full house for the imperial a month challenge as well as the metric a month challenge. I won't make that mistake again.

Lovely weather today too.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just done 13 miles up through Barnet to the Duke of York pub (Potters Bar) and back. Not particularly noteworthy I hear you say.......this ride was special. It was the first time Mrs R has been able to ride this year following three major operations and a period of ill health. We were both on our Bromptons and this was the best ride of 2015 for me.
> 
> View attachment 114092



That's the spirit. Keep it up


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2015)

Third day in a row out on the road bike. The hybrid isn't talking to me at the moment...

Anyhow for a change I thought I'd do a variation on a regular loop, by doing it in the opposite direction. First though, I checked the road closures and it looked like I'd be OK with this route (more on that later...).
So, warmed up on the local roads, then out on Barwick Road and up the hill to Scholes. Legs felt like lead (too much festive feasting?)and the "light breeze" that the forecast had suggested would be at my back to start with was actually quite a pronounced cross wind, which made it interesting.
Anyhow, through Scholes and on to Barwick, still making heavy weather of it. Through the village and out towards Aberford, enjoying every last inch of the Cattle Hill climb  
As the road dropped down before the final climb into Aberford, I was passed by a couple of guys in head to toe Castelli and was shocked to get a cheery 'hello'! 
Anyhow, I nearly turned for home at this point as I really wasn't enjoying it, but decided to push on to Lotherton Hall and see how that went.
Under the A1(M) and up the hill and by the top I seemed to have gained my second wind and decided to carry on.
Onto Copley Lane (some massive water filled craters on here, so watch out if you head out this way) before picking up the short sharp climb onto Cold Hill Lane for the run into Saxton. Under the crackling electricity cables and through the village and straight up the hill to rejoin the B1217 for the run down to Towton.
The view from here was astounding - looking west to the plain where the Wharf flows into the Ouse was just one enormous lake. It had been on the news that morning that the flooded river was over a mile wide and I can quite believe it.
Joined the A162 and passed the turning for Ulleskelf which was closed 'due to flooding'  (good job I hadn't added the loop via Barkston Ash, Church Fenton and Ulleskelf on then!), before the downhill run, where I intended to take the left into Stutton, only to find that was also closed due to flooding 
So carried on the A162 towards Tadcaster and the flood waters were right up to the main road at this point, making me grateful that the road is raised a few feet above the level of the surrounding fields. Past the John Smiths Brewery, with flood water still up to the road, before taking a left to cut back onto the A659 and then towards Bramham.
Fairly quick run to Bramham, where I decided to take the back road to Clifford over the "windmill" hill that had caused me such pain previously. I've got to say it's a darn sight better going down that hill than going up...
Into Clifford, then looped back round to Bramham, up Town Hill and round the top of the village, before heading back towards Thorner.
I half suspected that I might have the wind against me again here, but thought I'd be sheltered from the worst of it by the tall hedgerows. This was only partly true and combined with a lot of climbing and tired legs made the section from Bramham, though Thorner and up to Skeltons Lane slow and hard work.
_Note to self_: Don't put sections with lots of climbing and a headwind at the back end of a ride.
Local roads to home and a much needed brew.

Numbers for the day: *28.37 miles in 2hrs 6 mins exactly at an average of 13.5mph with 1288ft climbed*.
Under different circumstances I'd have pushed on for the extra 3 miles to make it a metric half, but I was knackered and really couldn't be bothered. It's about getting out on the bike and enjoying the ride - if you don't enjoy it what's the point?
Back at work tomorrow and Wednesday looks like a great day for cleaning the bike weather wise so a couple of days out of the saddle might be just the ticket.
Sorry, no pics today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Dec 2015)

Hurrah, it wasn't quite so grey today and no rain and little wind meant time to work off some of the Christmas excess. Just time this afternoon to take in the Ashleworth loop with added Woolridge. The ride south over the common revealed that there was indeed enough of a wind to make it a workout. Quite a few riders were out and about today. Usually in pairs it seemed. The Leadon was quite swollen which alerted me to the possibility of floods in the main valley. The climb to Woolridge revealed that there is a bit of flooding but nothing which should be an issue. Indeed the water was getting up towards the tarmac at the lowest point on the Hams but plenty of scope for more water really. I now had the assistance of that wind although it was dropping as evening began to descend. Lovely and peaceful it was just pootling along. My lights went on for the final few miles as some traffic is always about on these last bits of road. Not much wildlife today apart from a Raven on the Hams and a small field with unseasonal Primroses in flower. Seems the mild winter so far has accelerated blooms as both narcissus and daffodils are already brightening up these grey days.


----------



## derrick (28 Dec 2015)

A nice 80 miler today, mostly in bright sunshine with a little nip in the air. Stopped at the Weatherspoons pub in Hertford for a bite to eat, We met the jobsworth manager today, She got all uptight about leaving the bikes in the foya, They were well out of the way not obstructing any fire escape not in anyones way, Some people, Anyway had a bite to eat and finished the ride, Lovely day with three mates and my better half.
https://www.strava.com/activities/458098720


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just done 13 miles up through Barnet to the Duke of York pub (Potters Bar) and back. Not particularly noteworthy I hear you say.......this ride was special. It was the first time Mrs R has been able to ride this year following three major operations and a period of ill health. We were both on our Bromptons and this was the best ride of 2015 for me.
> 
> View attachment 114092


Great stuff Rocky. Well done to Mrs R - back in the saddle!!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Dec 2015)

Until today I hadn't done a "fun" ride since 1st November. Of course, in that time I've been racking up the commuting miles which, as you all know, is always a pleasure and never a chore... 

So with festivities over for the time being I did a short Twixtmas Trip along the local cycle route and back again. Turns out lots of people had the same idea. There were dog walkers, parents with kids on their new bikes, dog walkers, horse riders, and did I mention dog walkers?

But hey, the 15 and a half miles blew the Crimbo cobwebs away and, barring a stroke of luck, will draw a line under my 2015 cycling odyssey.

Here's to 2016 when we can do it all over again!


----------



## derrick (28 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just done 13 miles up through Barnet to the Duke of York pub (Potters Bar) and back. Not particularly noteworthy I hear you say.......this ride was special. It was the first time Mrs R has been able to ride this year following three major operations and a period of ill health. We were both on our Bromptons and this was the best ride of 2015 for me.
> 
> View attachment 114092


Nice one and the pub is on top a a hill, Have had a few beers in there myself, Here's to a good 2016


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I drove back from Ellesmere Port this morning down the M56, M6, A50, M1 and A14. I swear every flyover had at least one happy cyclist riding across in the sunshine...
> Once home Thomas and I had a quick bite to eat before going out just gone 2pm.
> Having been in the car all day and not looking at any weather forecast I was unaware of there being any wind, that's until I got round the corner from my house! We went through the villages of Toft, Kingston and the Eversdens before hopping over the A603 to take in Hartlon and Haslingfield. This is where we lost the headwind. We then had that pleasurable feeling of bowling along fast, with little effort.
> Back over the 603 at Barton and along to Comberton. The hill on long road is a draining slog for 3/4 of a mile before it levels out a bit before dropping down into a big dip, then rising in a long drudge of a hill. I had a strava PB on the first half, I also had a tail wind too... They all count!
> ...



That long road is a bit of a slog isn't it?

Two rides today;

First a nice 30k with the better half,and her best average so far;

https://www.strava.com/activities/458063741

And a solo 50k,half in a strong headwind(although not as bad as Christmas eve and boxing day)the other a lovely tail wind;nice and sunny though but needed a nice mars bar and coke at the end.

https://www.strava.com/activities/458063766

170k now needed for the 10k year plus 220 for the Rapha challenge and 240 for the MTS;all still doable with the next few days looking good weather wise;dunno if the body or mind will make it though.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Dec 2015)

@Elybazza61 

I feel that in certain parts of the world we may get ridiculed for moaning about Long Road...
But there is something grim about an East Anglian drag!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2015)

I had my first ride out for two and half weeks today (been struggling with motivation and the poor weather). This one was a bit special, being a trip right around the Wrekin with @Pale Rider who was visiting locally. My ride started with a trip across town on lovely quiet roads to the agreed meeting point where pleasantries were exchanged and cake supplied.

Wanting to show off the area a bit I'd come up with a choice of routes and fortunately we agreed on the one I'd hoped for, to Ironbridge via the slopes of the Wrekin.

Starting off we were on easy roads but against a fairly brisk headwind (getting that out of the way early and it should be helping on the way back). Our pace was leisurely but all the better for chatting.

We skirted the edge of Haughmond HIll, through Rodington and Walcot before going round the northern side of The Wrekin and up to Little Wenlock (busy with folk making the most of the Bank Holiday) before taking a new route for me down through Coalbrookdale (where the Industrial Revolution started) to Ironbridge where we had hot drinks (thanks for getting those ) and a break.

The return was along the easier but busier road through Buildwas and Leighton then the quieter back road to Wroxeter. I changed the route slightly here, as the bikes were already muddy, to take the shorter way to Upton Magna then back along the edge of Haughmond Hill and retracing our steps to the start.

We chatted a bit more, then I had to head back, using the reverse of the route out as the darkness gathered (have I mentioned I like my new lighting set up?)

A nice day out in convivial company. 54.3 miles recorded (actually about three more than that due to me accidentally riding without the speedo connected for a bit).

I needed that ride - It's brought the enthusiasm back.






Heading out in the morning - The Severn is high but surprisingly not properly in flood despite the recent rain in Wales.





A stop with a view on our way round the Wrekin.





In Ironbridge.





And the famous Iron Bridge itself.





On our way back and taking a quick break overlooking The Severn at Leighton Bends .


----------



## tallliman (28 Dec 2015)

Another 50 today taking my holiday rides to 155/200 miles. One or two rides to go so I should pass that.

Started by heading up Forest Road climb and then round the back way up Beacon Hill. Always a nice descent despite the driver who pulled out on me at 30+mph. School Lane was next before doubling back toward Woodhouse and the longer climb up to Joe Moores lane. Newtown Linford to Anstey was nice but slow due to all the drivers negotiating each other whilst leaving Bradgate Park. From Anstey I could see the large fire near Leicester but carried on through Rothley, Cossington, Sileby, Barrow and back to Lufbra.

A nice ride but felt mentally leggy apart from Barrow to Lufbra and then the chain popped off. Didn't dampen the spirits though!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2015)

tallliman said:


> Another 50 today taking my holiday rides to 155/200 miles. One or two rides to go so I should pass that.
> 
> Started by heading up Forest Road climb and then round the back way up Beacon Hill. Always a nice descent despite the driver who pulled out on me at 30+mph. School Lane was next before doubling back toward Woodhouse and the longer climb up to Joe Moores lane. Newtown Linford to Anstey was nice but slow due to all the drivers negotiating each other whilst leaving Bradgate Park. From Anstey I could see the large fire near Leicester but carried on through Rothley, Cossington, Sileby, Barrow and back to Lufbra.
> 
> A nice ride but felt mentally leggy apart from Barrow to Lufbra and then the chain popped off. Didn't dampen the spirits though!


My neck of the woods I live in Anstey . Joe Moore's lane theres a drag you could go up warren hill instead !
Fire was a factory fire in Leicester


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2015)

Lovely bright sunny morning here, it was just a pity that by the time I went out the cloud cover had returned and the breeze had picked up. 

The original plan was to head out to Stowmarket via Coddenham and the back road from Needham Market which includes some of my favourite sections. Part way out though I realised that the whole return leg would have been into the wind. As a result I ended up crossing back across Ipswich and riding down the other side of the river Orwell to Shotley Gate and then back via a loop around Alton Water reservoir. A couple of extra detours rounded the mileage up to just under 63 to give a final metric century for the year. 

Back to work tomorrow morning so bike cleaning will have to wait.

https://www.strava.com/activities/458164901


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2015)

2 rides today. 
Firstly https://www.strava.com/activities/458251117

Nice little ride from my home to the place where we have our Slimming World meeting. I discovered that I had lost 1/2lb, so pleased with that. Eric the bike is mostly responsible for that loss I reckon, cos it wasn't the chocolate biscuits that helped.

Back again, pretty much the direct route: https://www.strava.com/activities/458251279

8.63 miles in 39 minutes and change. I am over my monthly target now. Another 17 miles and I'll have done 2650 for the year. I'll try for that tomorrow, if the weather is OK. The pretty route to Dialysis maybe.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Just done 13 miles up through Barnet to the Duke of York pub (Potters Bar) and back. Not particularly noteworthy I hear you say.......this ride was special. It was the first time Mrs R has been able to ride this year following three major operations and a period of ill health. We were both on our Bromptons and this was the best ride of 2015 for me.
> 
> View attachment 114092



That's brilliant, well done Trish. I was hoping to meet you both on the CC ride today, I had the hip flask of sauvignon as well. Maybe the next one!


----------



## tallliman (28 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> My neck of the woods I live in Anstey . Joe Moore's lane theres a drag you could go up warren hill instead !
> Fire was a factory fire in Leicester



Oh Warren hill was in there too today...https://www.strava.com/activities/458094840

I never quite know anywhere else to go from Anstey without hitting Leicester, any recommendations?

That fire looked horrid on the news today.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2015)

tallliman said:


> Oh Warren hill was in there too today...https://www.strava.com/activities/458094840
> 
> I never quite know anywhere else to go from Anstey without hitting Leicester, any recommendations?
> 
> That fire looked horrid on the news today.


Some say any way out of Anstey is a good route .I'd turn right in Newtown before Anstey either at the bottom of Sharply hill in Ulverscoft where you will find some nice climbs Polly Botts lane a good one . Or right at Markfield out to Thornton reservoir you have to cross the A50 but there is a crossing of the slip road just before field head restaurant
Pm sent so you can follow on strava and see some some routes


----------



## sanddancer (28 Dec 2015)

Ron-da-Valli said:


> Hi Sanddancer. You join the path at Talacre,near the lighthouse, the path starts on the left at the end of the road and is signpLlandudno errorpath goes through sand dunes, then Presthaven Sands caravan park and Prestatyn Golf club. Turn right on the road in front of Pontins and join the path on the prom. It is straight through to Rhos On Sea. It misses Llandudno from here. Turn left by Rhos Golf club and the signs take you through country lanes to Llandudno Junction. Join the path again at Conwy harbour. It goes all the way down to Bangor.




Thanks Ron 
I read your post then googled Talacre cyclepath and found this
http://www.cyclingnorthwales.co.uk/pages/nwles_co_cyw.htm


its about 16 mile so i would like to drive there and cycle out towards conway and back and also get the train to conway/Llandudno and cycle home 
obviously not both in the same day lol


----------



## Buck (28 Dec 2015)

I didn't get out on the bike again today (more family gatherings taking priority) but did manage to squeeze in my second FTP ride on my turbo trainer with Zwift. No substitute for going out and enjoying the fresh air but far better than sitting on the sofa getting frustrated about not going out!

https://www.strava.com/activities/457885945

Must sayid quite enjoying the Zwift experience so far but hoping the weather is kind on Thursday or Friday when I'm off


----------



## tallliman (28 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> Some say any way out of Anstey is a good route .I'd turn right in Newtown before Anstey either at the bottom of Sharply hill in Ulverscoft where you will find some nice climbs Polly Botts lane a good one . Or right at Markfield out to Thornton reservoir you have to cross the A50 but there is a crossing of the slip road just before field head restaurant
> Pm sent so you can follow on strava and see some some routes



Cheers!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2015)

only ride today so far looks to be a whole 8.5 miles of commuting !!


----------



## robjh (29 Dec 2015)

I went down to the smoke yesterday for the Fridays' very enjoyable London social ride, and it being a nice-ish day I decided to ride down from home, which is just south of Cambridge. It was early on a bank holiday and so I took the main-road route of the old A11 all the way down through Bishop's Stortford, Harlow and Epping Forest, then Lea Bridge Road towards central London. Harlow was a bit of a mess - I went through Old Harlow but the roads are diverted and distorted by the many dual carriageways and I did some carrying across central reservations - but then the A104 through Epping Forest gave a good fast approach into the city, the woods looking wonderful in the morning sunshine. The 15 mph south-easterly wind wasn't too much of a hindrance either, and I was on the edges of the city 3 hours after leaving home. Finally I ended up (accidentally) on Oxford Street, but rode the length of it out of curiosity before heading down Park Lane to meet the others.

By 3 pm we were in a bar by the Thames. I fixed a slow puncture, then as people were drifting off after 4pm I decided to ride home too. This time I followed the A10 due north out of London. Through Stoke Newington and Tottenham it was quite interesting, and I stopped for an excellent kebab in one of the many Turkish restaurants, but from there to Hoddesdon the route was _so_ boring, one long long straight samey suburban road. For the last 25 miles I headed for the (modest) hills, taking the road through Stanstead Abbots and the Hadhams to Clavering, and finished with my favourite ridge road on the Essex-Cambs border. Ultimately all this riding in the dark made it seem quite a long journey and I must have slowed down a bit as it took nearer 4 hours on the way back.

It was a good day though, and at 113.74 miles altogether (including the tour of London) this will (unless I really surprise myself in the next 3 days) be my last century of the year.


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Dec 2015)

Very Short Hit a bunch of wet leaves at the bottom of a steep hill dropped the bike scraped my chin and elbow and blew the back tyre. i love winter cycling


----------



## john59 (29 Dec 2015)

Managed to get out by10.00 am to find a beautiful morning, cool but sunny. You wouldn't believe it was December, it felt like an early spring day.
http://www.strava.com/activities/458598603


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2015)

Myself and the boy wonder went out this morning into glorious sunshine. The first part of the route was the last part of yesterday's route. After Barton we carried on up and over Chapel Hill, into Barrington and then on to Orwell. There is a stretch of road out of the village to the A603 that was knackered, pock marked and holey, but they fixed it. Ok, when I say fixed it they put a skim of tar and stones down without filling in the holes. It makes you proud! The same poor road surface, but warmer as you're an inch closer to the sun!
On down the A603 and across the roundabout to a quieter road before turning right and up the bad ass Croydon hill, 10% of pure Cambridgeshire mountain. That's right folks, a mountain, in Cambridgeshire!
Past the big posh house and then a right turn signed for the Gransdens. Last time I used this stretch of down and up road there were a few big wheel bending pot holes, so I duly warned Thomas. In the month since I'd been there they've resurfaced it! The council must have sold the family silver!





This is us approaching the junction at the top of the dip. This is the same junction that I posted the photo of the sign that had been knocked down the other week, that's been fixed too....

Back through The Gransdens where an old granny looked like she'd seen me was about to cross. She then looked the other way at a car turning, she then stepped out toward me.... "Look out!" I yelled.... "Yes, hello dear" was her cheery reply. I think she was just testing my reactions.






I took this pic coming up the resurfaced road. I'd always thought the sun shone out of my arse, turns out it's coming out of my cheek!

30 odd miles today, it felt nice!

https://www.strava.com/activities/458576930


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Very Short Hit a bunch of wet leaves at the bottom of a steep hill dropped the bike scraped my chin and elbow and blew the back tyre. i love winter cycling




Me no like! Hope you're ok!


----------



## Buck (29 Dec 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Very Short Hit a bunch of wet leaves at the bottom of a steep hill dropped the bike scraped my chin and elbow and blew the back tyre. i love winter cycling



Ouch! hope you are OK.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Very Short Hit a bunch of wet leaves at the bottom of a steep hill dropped the bike scraped my chin and elbow and blew the back tyre. i love winter cycling


Not good. I hope that's the limit of the damage and that you're back on the bike quickly.


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Dec 2015)

Yeah i'm good folks thanks. Will give the bike a once over when i get in from work but it looked fine apart from flat rear


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2015)

Taken on this mornings ride, you would never guess it is the end of December:






65 mile ride in the though was a bit windy again.

Rapha Festive 500 done with two days to spare 

https://www.strava.com/activities/458637239


----------



## MiK1138 (29 Dec 2015)

Group of us where out on a run yesterday and we where shedding layers after 5 miles


----------



## hedder2212 (29 Dec 2015)

Up at 4am, Couldnt sleep. 
So did the right thing and put the bike in the van. Went up to matlock. 
Nice bit of exploring. 30 miles covered in total. Havent been up there in ages. 
Should of taken my phone and took some pictures. Will next time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2015)

Lovely family outing today. The sun was shining and the wind was light so Mrs 26, Miss 26 #2 and I headed for familiar lanes to round the southern end of the Hills. There was plenty of water in the ford at Clencher's Mill and the leat was full too. It's been cleared recently and I wonder if a turbine will be used at some stage. We shall see.

Our favoured cafe was closed for repairs/decorating so we took to Mrs Muffin's. All good. The other cafe by the Market House was chock full so we were pleased to find a table. We took the standard run back over the railway tunnel and on to Old Colwall with just the climb up and over the Wyche before we could give our steeds a rest. Plenty of holiday makers were about up on the Hills. Best day's weather for ages and folks weren't letting it slide.


----------



## Old jon (29 Dec 2015)

Blue sky ! Sunshine !! And a few clouds to remind me its December. Destination Wetherby this morning, I had a feeling that higher up Wharfedale might still be a bit wet. Usual route, check that Holbeck is still there, over Crown Point Bridge and along the side of the bus station. Regent Street, Roseville Road, Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock, then the grim grind up Boot Hill. Left at the pub at the top to head for Shadwell, then Slaid Hill, turning right for Wike



followed by East Keswick and Collingham, where I intended to turn left for Linton, but the road was closed. A 58 to Wetherby, where this had happened :-






The house on the right is sort of next but one to the river bridge. I cannot imagine the river getting high enough to have caused this one, might have been heavy rain I suppose.

Anyway, a sandwich by the town hall, in the sunshine, and a gentle ride back on the A 58. 31.3 miles.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/458711739

Just a short one today. What a nightmare. 2 punctures within 10 miles, one on the front, one on the back. The Conti 4000SII's roll and grip like nothing else I've ridden on, unfortunately they've proven themselves to be as puncture resistant as toothpaste. I've never seen tiny bits of glass do that much damage to the tyre either. So they get a on resilience too. It didn't help that my superb little mini track pump is a screw fit, I could get 100 psi into the tyres, with no big effort, but the only spare tubes I had were (yes, you guessed it) Continental 2 part screw valve types. Fortunately I had a gas inflator and some CO2 canisters, or I'd have been walking home.


----------



## gavgav (29 Dec 2015)

I've been back to work today, sat here gazing out of the window at the 1st dry calm day in months, wishing I was out there on my bike. It's bound to be windy and wet again on Sunday when I'm hoping to get out for my 1st ride in 2016


----------



## sanddancer (29 Dec 2015)

Went for a bit of an explore today for a change. Turned off the cycleway up some lanes. Only 11.5 miles but felt like more after the Christmas port and brandies mixed with woods rum oh and the red wine


----------



## summerdays (29 Dec 2015)

Lovely ride around the lanes today, ended up going a bit further than I intended.


----------



## LarryDuff (29 Dec 2015)

Out this morning for 32 miles in the sunshine before storm freddy arrived. Still windy though as I found out on the way back. Roads and fields very wet in places, had to get off and carry my bike up the ditch for 30 metres to avoid a flood.


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Dec 2015)

The met office were back on form today as the forecast of a nice dry day was blown out before I'd even got up by the sound of hail stones on my bedroom window so the planned morning ride was pushed back to a lunchtime ride & then an afternoon ride as it rained again at midday but fortunately cleared quite quickly.

I don't usually set targets, especially on midweek rides, but today I knew that a mere 915ft of climbing was all I needed to complete the December Strava climbing challenge & 33 miles was required to hit 10,000km for the year so history told me that a flat route to the south of the New Forest would achieve both within the few daylight hours left. 

It was south & into the breeze for the outward leg, past Beaulieu & continuing via Sowley lake to East End before looping back for the homeward leg through East Boldre, past Beaulieu again & across to Lyndhurst & Ashurst for home & 33.1 miles I needed!

https://www.strava.com/activities/458722454

My trusty steed that sees me through the winter months.






& this years stats, as that's it for 2015.


----------



## Crandoggler (29 Dec 2015)

Windy windy today for me.

Headed out after a 24 hour bug had me in bed most of yesterday. No hills or anything of real interest, just a photo of the Thames as I entered Abingdon. Impressive lack of climbing also! Flattest 24 miles I've ever ridden.

https://www.strava.com/activities/458594550


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Dec 2015)

Goonerobes said:


> The met office were back on form today as the forecast of a nice dry day was blown out before I'd even got up by the sound of hail stones on my bedroom window so the planned morning ride was pushed back to a lunchtime ride & then an afternoon ride as it rained again at midday but fortunately cleared quite quickly.
> 
> I don't usually set targets, especially on midweek rides, but today I knew that a mere 915ft of climbing was all I needed to complete the December Strava climbing challenge & 33 miles was required to hit 10,000km for the year so history told me that a flat route to the south of the New Forest would achieve both within the few daylight hours left.
> 
> ...


You're in my neck of the woods, and yes the weather forecast was for lovely, and we got utter sh1te. At least it wasn't cold. If I can be arsed to do another 67 miles this year, I'll be at 8888 miles .


----------



## sanddancer (29 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> You're in my neck of the woods, and yes the weather forecast was for lovely, and we got utter sh1te. At least it wasn't cold. If I can be arsed to do another 67 miles this year, I'll be at 8888 miles .




Thats about 3000 more than I do in a car


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (29 Dec 2015)

Decided to do the Bristol to Bath cycle path,upon getting to the end,we found the start of the Two Tunnels route,so we know where to go later in the year.Discussed riding a mile and a half and getting the train from Bath back to Bristol (then back to W-s-M) then decided it was easier to just cycle back along the way we came.
30 mile round trip all in all,not a bad day's ''work'' and not one complaint from teenage son!
Oh and the cake and tea stop at Warmley was lovely! The best victoria sponge I've ever tasted!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Dec 2015)

A change of scenery for me yesterday , foresaking the windy wet climes of Cumbria for a the dry and [reasonably]still weather that is the Trent Valley.

From my mum's house it's a short road ride to he top of theroad where I picked off the bridleways that lead to the towpath of the former Nottingham Canal, which I followed all all the was to Cossall.

From there I headed south on the Erewash Canal which I followed all the way to Trent Lock, and then followed Trent Valley path back to Beeston Marina before following the Nottingham Canal back towards the city centre.






Leaving the towpath at Dunkirk, I followed a few quiet back roads to cross the University Campus, Woillaton Park and Sandy Lane Open Space LNR to finish the ride off.

24 miles, with less than a 0.75 mile on very quiet public highways


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Dec 2015)

What a cracking day to be out and about, a bit of a late start but a solid 61 miles on our fixed.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Dec 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Very Short Hit a bunch of wet leaves at the bottom of a steep hill dropped the bike scraped my chin and elbow and blew the back tyre. i love winter cycling


Ouch! Can't like this, hope poor bike is better soon.
Where abouts did it happen?


MiK1138 said:


> Group of us where out on a run yesterday and we where shedding layers after 5 miles


I think I saw your group, I was on foot. Did you head towards Fernhill?

My ride today was lovely in the spring like weather, rode a few villages up the road to meet @flyingfifi then we rode back to Rutherglen for a cuppa and a chat.
Got a QOM  ... apparently no other woman with gps rode the segment yet 
Weather was still nice at around 3, so I set off again to the shops, bidding Fifi bye bye along the way.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Dec 2015)

Nice sunny day with lighter winds so gave it a go for a 100+km ride.

Had a hiccup early as the auto stop/resume on the Garmin was playing up so had to turn it off so the clock kept running no matter what;will have to find the problem(poss low battery).

Tried to keep a steady pace as the plan was to go out for the next two days so av speed kept quite low but more importantly the HR was kept below my zone 3.

113 kms done so now 63 needed for 10,000 year total and 106 for the Rapha festive 500;pants weather tomorrow so all in for 106k on new years eve.

https://www.strava.com/activities/458853768


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2015)

@Elybazza61 

I hope you waved....?


----------



## Stonechat (30 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/458711739
> 
> Just a short one today. What a nightmare. 2 punctures within 10 miles, one on the front, one on the back. The Conti 4000SII's roll and grip like nothing else I've ridden on, unfortunately they've proven themselves to be as puncture resistant as toothpaste. I've never seen tiny bits of glass do that much damage to the tyre either. So they get a on resilience too. It didn't help that my superb little mini track pump is a screw fit, I could get 100 psi into the tyres, with no big effort, but the only spare tubes I had were (yes, you guessed it) Continental 2 part screw valve types. Fortunately I had a gas inflator and some CO2 canisters, or I'd have been walking home.


Sorry to hear about the punctures.
Did not mention that I had one on Monday.
Mucky weather bringing debris on the roads at present.
2nd puncture in a couple of weeks for me
I think my Conti 4000S II tyres are not man enough for these conditions.

Next winter may go for the 4 seasons for winter, think they may be tougher


----------



## Stonechat (30 Dec 2015)

42 miles short of last years mileage
Weather not great probably just a short ride this morning before rain hits
Very windy out
So will be short of last years total


----------



## Stonechat (30 Dec 2015)

I did indeed get out, it is rather windy, tried to keep speed up and attacked a couple of downwinf Strava segments.
Kept pretty local, doing loops etc. When directly againt the wind took my speed down to 12 mph
With the wind, how hard can you go, reaching up to 25 mph at times.

Some drivers did not seem to appreciate that you might need a little more room when gusts come.

So hit a few PRs on Strava

Good work out and better than the turbo session though I might have to do

19.52 miles @ 17.4 mph
Not much climbing, just a couple of motorway bridges

https://www.strava.com/activities/459245432/

p.s. this leaves 2015 total as 4527 miles, just short of last year's 4550!
However climbing total much more 175,550 feet, sounds impressive!
Not cycling tomorrow as I want to go out on New Year's Day


----------



## john59 (30 Dec 2015)

I went for a one hour ride in heavy monsoon-like showers, at least, my bike is a little cleaner! I had to clock 1000km this month before the new year.
http://www.strava.com/activities/459245624


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I had my first ride out for two and half weeks today (been struggling with motivation and the poor weather). This one was a bit special, being a trip right around the Wrekin with @Pale Rider who was visiting locally. My ride started with a trip across town on lovely quiet roads to the agreed meeting point where pleasantries were exchanged and cake supplied.
> 
> Wanting to show off the area a bit I'd come up with a choice of routes and fortunately we agreed on the one I'd hoped for, to Ironbridge via the slopes of the Wrekin.
> 
> ...




Big thanks to @Rickshaw Phil for turning out to lead me on the ride.

Local route knowledge is invaluable and he has lots of it, meaning I was able to do a well thought out circuit which I would not have found just by staring at a map.

A short stretch of our ride was new to Phil, so he was able to bottom out that bit which should be of use to him in future.

Very agreeable cycling, although I think that's true of most parts of the country - if you know where to find it.

Given the area's industrial heritage, a lot of the villages are surprisingly chocolate box picturesque.

My area in the north east is also post-industrial, but wears its heavy industry background more obviously.

Phil and I got on well, which is more a testament to his affable nature than my ability to deal with new people.

Given that I admire qualities in others which I don't possess, I reckon as well as being an excellent riding companion, Phil is also a good signing for the mod team on here.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Big thanks to @Rickshaw Phil for turning out to lead me on the ride.
> 
> Local route knowledge is invaluable and he has lots of it, meaning I was able to do a well thought out circuit which I would not have found just by staring at a map.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Dec 2015)

*WET & WINDY! 
*
Staying in - 2016 half century challenge starts Friday so I'll go out then.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> *WET & WINDY!
> *
> Staying in - 2016 half century challenge starts Friday so I'll go out then.


Here's hoping 2016 treats us better weather wise!


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/459267380

Windy, but mild and dry. The only trouble now is, that I only have 80 odd Km's to ride tomorrow, in order to finish the Rapha festive 500. Ohhh dear, winter bike prepped and readied then.


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Big thanks to @Rickshaw Phil for turning out to lead me on the ride.
> 
> Local route knowledge is invaluable and he has lots of it, meaning I was able to do a well thought out circuit which I would not have found just by staring at a map.
> 
> ...




 how lovely to read.


----------



## SteveF (30 Dec 2015)

First ride out in quite some time (since Sept ), good grief it was hard work coming back into the wind, felt like I was towing a caravan through treacle... still, 52km, so am pleased with that.

https://www.strava.com/activities/459331609

A view of the Thames Estuary, a tad bleak and windswept....


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

SteveF63 said:


> First ride out in quite some time (since Sept ), good grief it was hard work coming back into the wind, felt like I was towing a caravan through treacle... still, 52km, so am pleased with that.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/459331609
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Dec 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> @Elybazza61
> 
> I hope you waved....?



Did we pass then?
I did nod/wave/say hello to most as I went pass although it was probably more of a grunt by the end



Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/459267380
> 
> Windy, but mild and dry. The only trouble now is, that I only have 80 odd Km's to ride tomorrow, in order to finish the Rapha festive 500. Ohhh dear, winter bike prepped and readied then.



Got 106 to finish the 500 and 60 odd for the 10k then another 20 for the MTS;think the latter may not happen.

Not really looking forward to it somehow,think It'll be a struggle;hopefully I'll be alright once I get going.

Good luck with your 80


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Did we pass then?
> I did nod/wave/say hello to most as I went pass although it was probably more of a grunt by the end
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers


----------



## Glow worm (30 Dec 2015)

Just a short 17 miler here in the flatlands (yesterday).

Had to do some shopping in Burwell as the cupboards were bare, so after that, with rammed panniers, I headed out to the Wicken Fen area. Light winds and warm sun yesterday- a rare treat.

Lifting the heavy bike over the footbridge at Burwell Lode proved interesting. The section along Burwell Fen is a shared use path. I normally have no problems with peds here but there were a couple of awkward so and sos today walking dogs. I guess they'd had a bad Christmas or something. I'm always ultra polite to the miserable ones- it seems to upset them even more!

The light was perfect for owl spotting and I wasn't disappointed with three or four short eared owls out hunting in the afternoon sunshine. They show up beautifully in that kind of light. They were a little too distant to photograph though sadly.






Burwell Fen from the bridge at Reach Lode.

Got home in the twilight - just enough dark to set off my new Lumotech hub Dynamo front light that Santa bought me. I'm very impressed with it too. I've managed about 100 miles more than last year, so think I might aim to hit the 3,500 mile mark in 2016.


----------



## hedder2212 (30 Dec 2015)

Got all of my work for the day done about lunch time. 
Pulled out the map, closed my eyes and put my finger on a random spot on the map. Long Mynd it was. 
Chucked the bike in the van again and off i went. 
Very windy, bits of rain but i was happy. Bike got plastered in mud and i took a few tumbles but got back up and laughed it off. Havent done much "off road" stuff in quite a while but loved it. App on the tablet says i did 25.2 miles in total around there. nackered but worth it.


----------



## DaveReading (30 Dec 2015)

First decent ride for several weeks yesterday, other then the odd trip into town. Slightly scary segment when I took a wrong turn and ended up cycling on the wet southbound A33 into the low midday sun, worried that I'd get a SMIDSY car driver up my *rse.

Lovely ride once I'd got off the main road, through a bunch of wonderfully-named north Hants villages: Turgis Green, Hartley Wespall, Rotherwick. Turned round at Hook and back through Mattingley, Hazeley Bottom (pic), Bramshill and Swallowfield.

Thirty-three miles in total, felt a bit weary in the afternoon so my New Year's resolution is to get out more and improve my stamina and fitness.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/459943449

That's the Festive 500 done, and a Metric Ton to finish off the year.










The weather held out nicely as well (except the wind).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2015)

The last ride of 2015 is done. The weather forecast looked a bit iffy so it was just a short one this time but was hilly. 

My route was one that I used to do very regularly but haven't been on for ages: up Lyth Hill and along the bridleways to and through Exfords Green before rejoining the tarmac along Long Lane and up to Oaks. I took the back way to Pulverbatch then skirted the lower slopes of the Long Mynd through Wilderley before dropping back down to Dorrington, Condover and home.

It felt a lot windier out than the Met Office reckons so progress was a bit slow at the start. The track over the top of Lyth Hill has had some drainage channels dug since I was last up there so it was much better to ride but the path down the other side was very muddy and slippy - not great when running the tyres pumped up hard for road riding.

The views were good from Oaks with blue sky overhead and the air fairly clear but I could see a bank of cloud gathered to the west and by the time I got to Wilderley it had started to rain. Not being able to tell if this was just a shower or something more prolonged I decided not to go for the longer route I had in mind to do today. I'll leave that for next time.

The wind and gradient was in my favour now so the remaining 7 miles were done at a nice brisk pace.It was good to see a few other riders out and about.

18.5 miles, 11.4 mph average which isn't fast but I think is okay with the hills and off road bits.





The view from the top of Lyth Hill looking in the direction I'm headed.





The bridleway at Exfords Green





From near Wilderley. The Wrekin is prominent as always and Lyth Hill is the little ridge against the horizon on the left of the pic.





Time to make a decision. It's started raining and dark clouds are sweeping across from the west.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Dec 2015)

DaveReading said:


> First decent ride for several weeks yesterday, other then the odd trip into town. Slightly scary segment when I took a wrong turn and ended up cycling on the wet southbound A33 into the low midday sun, worried that I'd get a SMIDSY car driver up my *rse.
> 
> Lovely ride once I'd got off the main road, through a bunch of wonderfully-named north Hants villages: Turgis Green, Hartley Wespall, Rotherwick. Turned round at Hook and back through Mattingley, Hazeley Bottom (pic), Bramshill and Swallowfield.
> 
> ...



That's the spirit


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2015)

After checking milage figures I only needed 30 miles to reach 3500 not the 38 I thought , had missed a commute off the total .This reduction I was thankful for when wheeling my bike up our entry into the wind.
Set off in the direction of Mount St Bernard's Abbey my favourite route . Up through Newtown Linford and up Sharply hill up to beacon crossroads left then right onto Charley rd .At this point I decided to Change route to try and avoid the wind . It would have been brutal at the high ridge at St Bernard's .So straight out to Shepshed then Belton ,Diseworth ,Long Whatton across the A6 into Normanton on Soar .Up the climb out of the village and into Stanford on Soar .on the road to Cotes I expected to see the fields flooded but the river was still in it banks . Through Cotes then into Barrow on Soar then Quorn I where I finally hit a headwind so a slower ride through Mountsorrel were I got overtaken on two teenagers having a laugh one one a bmx the other on a hybrid .They laughed as they went bye so I followed to the bottom of the next hill .Full power flew past them just as they were getting off to walk up the hill ! made me smile as I shouted no stamina as I left them for dead .Rothley ,Cropston and Home 35.6 miles done so yearly goal of 3506 .Nice ride in chilly but windy conditions( when is it not) . Passed loads of riders today everyone finishing the year off .Happy new year to everyone


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Dec 2015)

13 rider said:


> After checking milage figures I only needed 30 miles to reach 3500 not the 38 I thought , had missed a commute off the total .This reduction I was thankful for when wheeling my bike up our entry into the wind.
> Set off in the direction of Mount St Bernard's Abbey my favourite route . Up through Newtown Linford and up Sharply hill up to beacon crossroads left then right onto Charley rd .At this point I decided to Change route to try and avoid the wind . It would have been brutal at the high ridge at St Bernard's .So straight out to Shepshed then Belton ,Diseworth ,Long Whatton across the A6 into Normanton on Soar .Up the climb out of the village and into Stanford on Soar .on the road to Cotes I expected to see the fields flooded but the river was still in it banks . Through Cotes then into Barrow on Soar then Quorn I where I finally hit a headwind so a slower ride through Mountsorrel were I got overtaken on two teenagers having a laugh one one a bmx the other on a hybrid .They laughed as they went bye so I followed to the bottom of the next hill .Full power flew past them just as they were getting off to walk up the hill ! made me smile as I shouted no stamina as I left them for dead .Rothley ,Cropston and Home 35.6 miles done so yearly goal of 3506 .Nice ride in chilly but windy conditions( when is it not) . Passed loads of riders today everyone finishing the year off .Happy new year to everyone


Nice one. I personally got over the 8888 miles I was aiming for, annoyingly though, I came up 90 miles short of 9000 for the year.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Nice one. I personally got over the 8888 miles I was aiming for, annoyingly though, I came up 90 miles short of 9000 for the year.


Thanks , that still an impressive total
My first full calander year of riding target was 2400 amazed I got it to 3500


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2015)

I woke up in a really bad mood today, not sure why but I thought that buggering off on a bike would be good for all at Chateau Dave.
I decided to go out on the Spa tourer as I'd just fitted my new Ortlieb bar bag that I'd bought with Christmas Wiggle vouchers.
Up and around to Bourn and past the Lalbagh curry house, I lamented the sad fact that I'd not been there over Christmas...
I turned up into Kingston and then headed for the Eversdens.
I always pass the church and think that it looked interesting, so today I stopped.
They have been doing some sort of earth works out the back. Luckily the new Shimano shoes I was trying out are comfy as they're now unreturnable!










I love these old churches (and despise religion!) it makes me wonder what will happen to these places in generations to come as they're already dropping to bits, and costing a mint to keep standing. Answers on a postcard.








At this point I was busting for a wee, but held it in, not wanting to offend any parishioners that might see. So I rode off toward Harlton, the rutted and pitted road not doing my bladder any favours! There was a vehicle behind me, noisy, spluttery and agricultural sounding. Eventually the MGB went by.
Out the other side of the village I spied a gateway! Hooray! I propped the bike up and scurried off into the scant hedgerow. I glanced back to the bike to give it admiring looks and the wind promptly blew it over! One of the following expletives was 4 letters long and began with a "C". The bad mood not quite gone then! 50 yds down the road and I spotted a lovely pair of Bullfinches, that cheered me up!
Home with a tail wind, which is only fair really. 19 and a half sunny miles to end 2015.

https://www.strava.com/activities/459939224/segments/11064424917

Hope you all have a great 2016!





I stood it back up again for a photo....


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2015)

With nearly every day this month having had some rain the prospect of reaching 400 miles while using the canal towpath just wasn't on. The towpath has been incredibly muddy and the puddles have joined together making it hard work to ride. But I decided I'd make an effort for the last day of the month.

The sunshine must have encouraged people out to walk off the weight they'd gained over Christmas. Not that I could have ridden very fast as the mud seemed to be manically gripping the tyres.

One patch of road where I usually achieve my highest speed was actually flooded, so that's my excuse & I'm sticking to it. And isn't it cold when you're freewheeling downhill.






The Winkwell swing bridge with the viaduct carrying the West Coast Main Line in the distance.






Extended my ride a little today to take in Potten End, it has some hills I can manage, unlike the hill up to Little Heath, which I still walk up.






Yep, the bike was tired & muddy, just like me.

This week 11.3 miles max 16 avg 6.0 mph. Year to date, 391.1 miles, Target 400 miles

Seeing that as of 18 months ago I'd not ridden a bike any distance for 50 years, I'm satisfied.

{edit} It is now raining, for a change, so no way I'll attempt a ride tomorrow.


----------



## gavgav (31 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Big thanks to @Rickshaw Phil for turning out to lead me on the ride.
> 
> Local route knowledge is invaluable and he has lots of it, meaning I was able to do a well thought out circuit which I would not have found just by staring at a map.
> 
> ...


Having been good friends with @Rickshaw Phil for around 15 years I definitely agree with you on all of the above 


Rickshaw Phil said:


> The last ride of 2015 is done. The weather forecast looked a bit iffy so it was just a short one this time but was hilly.
> 
> My route was one that I used to do very regularly but haven't been on for ages: up Lyth Hill and along the bridleways to and through Exfords Green before rejoining the tarmac along Long Lane and up to Oaks. I took the back way to Pulverbatch then skirted the lower slopes of the Long Mynd through Wilderley before dropping back down to Dorrington, Condover and home.
> 
> ...


Good to hear about the drainage on Lyth Hill! I'd pretty much ruled rides out up there until the Summer, so will give it a go now. Well, if the weather ever allows me to.....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Dec 2015)

Last ride of 2015 this morning. Mrs 26 and Miss 26 #2 and me joined 5 other pals for a lovely social potter out into the Severn valley. Sun did some shining. We had lots of lovely chats and a nice stop in a cafe in Pershore. We wended our way back with a tad of south westerly being a pain. 37 smiles in good company and we made it home before the correctly forecast deluge started up again. 
Now for 2016!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2015)

gavgav said:


> Good to hear about the drainage on Lyth Hill! I'd pretty much ruled rides out up there until the Summer, so will give it a go now. Well, if the weather ever allows me to.....


The puddles are still there but are only shallow now so can be ridden easily without the risk of dunking feet.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Dec 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Nice one. I personally got over the 8888 miles I was aiming for, annoyingly though, I came up 90 miles short of 9000 for the year.


There's still time


----------



## arranandy (31 Dec 2015)

Last ride of 2015 done. 32 miles up to EK via Blantyre then back home via Strathaven and Larkhall. Weather was dreich, cold and dank with a stiff SW breeze. Lots of surface water and debris on the roads and lanes. When I got home I gave the bike a quick clean. As I was doing this I noticed the inner tube sticking out of a big cut in the sidewall of the rear tyre. Seconds after spotting this the tube went bang so a repair was in order. Small piece of tyre repair boot and a new inner tube should do the trick until a get a new tyre. Bit annoyed about this as the tyre - a Conti Gatorskin - is only 4 weeks old 

Total mileage for the year is 7044 miles. Not too shabby considering I missed 13 weeks of cycling when I was away in Singapore/South Korea with work.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Dec 2015)

arranandy said:


> Last ride of 2015 done. 32 miles up to EK via Blantyre then back home via Strathaven and Larkhall. Weather was dreich, cold and dank with a stiff SW breeze. Lots of surface water and debris on the roads and lanes. When I got home I gave the bike a quick clean. As I was doing this I noticed the inner tube sticking out of a big cut in the sidewall of the rear tyre. Seconds after spotting this *the tube went bang* so a repair was in order. Small piece of tyre repair boot and a new inner tube should do the trick until a get a new tyre. Bit annoyed about this as the tyre - a Conti Gatorskin - is only 4 weeks old
> 
> Total mileage for the year is 7044 miles. Not too shabby considering I missed 13 weeks of cycling when I was away in Singapore/South Korea with work.


The year has gone out with a bang then!!  Glad you made it home before it all went wrong.


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/460088527

Utility ride really. I told my Slimming World leader lady, I would deliver some leaflets for her. I did most of them on Tuesday but still had about 90 to go so I rode, with Hubster (shock horror) up to Trimley - via the Post Office, to pay a bill and the Blue Cross to donate some stuff, then on to Faulkeners Way. Delivered the leaflets up 5 little cul-de-sacs, then rode home. 
Nice stew in the slow cooker about to be scoffed.
10 miles to my new target. I'll do that meeting Hubster from dialysis later. Cool beans!


----------



## Old jon (31 Dec 2015)

I can never judge the wind strength from my back garden, so the blast straight in the face as I rode along Jack Lane was quite a surprise. Towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road, Otley Road and it finally dawned on me. The roads are quiet 'cos of the new year thing. Message received. An unusual number of riders out today, I guess for the same reason, I was passed by a group of seven who seemed to be wearing club colours and there were quite a few singles and pairs out also. Dropping down the hill from the Dyneley Arms I could see rain enthusiastically soaking the moor tops, so a bit of effort down the hill, a loop through Otley via the end of the river bridge and back up the hill I went. No stopping to be rained upon while enjoying a sandwich.

As I crossed the ring road at Lawnswood I turned on the camera, just to have something to show. I do not think I have ever seen panniers this big, the stuff I used on my motor bike was a tiny imitation.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Dec 2015)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> There's still time


----------



## DaveReading (31 Dec 2015)

Another 30-miler today, into the southwesterly wind so the return leg was great. I discovered (the hard way) that the route planner at cycle.travel lets you plot a route that includes a narrow, steep, muddy footpath (clearly also used by lots of horses, judging from the depth of the mud) - had to get off the tourer and push at a couple of points, after removing assorted twigs and leaves from the spokes.

Aforesaid path was just NE of the Roman town at Calleva (Silchester):






First ride for ages where I've had to hose down the bike afterwards.


----------



## totallyfixed (31 Dec 2015)

A beautiful day for the last outing of the year, we have managed somehow to ride over 200 miles since Christmas Day. I have posted this photo elsewhere, it sort of summed up the kind of ride we had today. Safe and healthy New Year to all.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Dec 2015)

Today was meant to be cold (3°c) but mainly dry, not too windy, with scattered showers. A fine day for completing my Imperial Century a Month challenge!

Unfortunately, the weather forecast was very wrong, and worse, there was no mention of the very high humidity or really unusual temperature inversion lying over the entire Tay valley.





I was fine for the first 8 miles or so, then it started to rain heavily, so I gritted my teeth and continued. Then it started to snow. Even then I was still OK. It was when I descended Kinnoul Hill and rode through standing water that I got properly wet, particularly my feet and legs. With the humidity so high, the wind chill really started to bite, and my temperature plummeted.

A big traffic jam in Perth meant that my route was not doable, and with starting to really suffer from the elements, I doubled back, thinking to have a pit stop at home on mile 31, change clothing, warm back up and go on a different route.

I got back in good time, but as soon as I stepped off the bike I knew that it was finished, and was actually far colder and wetter than I had thought whilst on the bike and was starting to show the first symptoms of exposure.

I should be gutted to have failed the Imperial Century a Month Challenge on the very last day, but I can take solace in the fact that it was the correct decision to abandon.

Strava Link: https://www.strava.com/activities/459910531


----------



## Crandoggler (31 Dec 2015)

Bit of a gash ride today. Went out at about half 8 and it was helishly windy and wet. Poodles along and finished my ride, only 20 miles. My legs are in absolute tatters, as are my Strava segments. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/459828905

No photos, I didn't have it in me to stop and start again!


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Dec 2015)

A day of three rides. At dawn, I went out and did 26 miles on my own.. later in the morning, I went out with my family and did 16 miles along the Bristol/Bath path, and at dusk I did 14 miles. This all means that Strava says I have ridden 3001.5 miles in 2015 !


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Dec 2015)

Well got the festive 500 and the 10,000kms for the year done despite some technical issues.

Got going in fine but windy weather only to find the pause kicking in and out again despite it working ok yesterday when I checked

After some faffing about I had to disconnect the sensor from the garmin and do a re-set so I had some idea how far I'll be going,relying on the gps to have recorded the first part accurately.

The ride itself was a route used for the club rides with a little bit at the beginning(which ended up being the first part) and the end;nice ride and if it was any other day I may have gone on to do a few more kms.

Not enough in the end for the MTS but that was not the main goal so in the end pleased with the ride and no more now until next week for some commutes.

1st part;

https://www.strava.com/activities/460007510

Part 2;
https://www.strava.com/activities/460007602

Happy new year all


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> and was starting to show the first symptoms of exposure.
> 
> I should be gutted to have failed the Imperial Century a Month Challenge on the very last day, but I can take solace in the fact that it was the correct decision to abandon.
> 
> Strava Link: https://www.strava.com/activities/459910531



One of the symptoms of exposure is your decision making goes to pot - walkers have been known to remove layers of clothing as they trudge onwards, getting more and more unwell.

You've done well to spot the early onset and done even better to act correctly upon it.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Dec 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> One of the symptoms of exposure is your decision making goes to pot - walkers have been known to remove layers of clothing as they trudge onwards, getting more and more unwell.
> 
> You've done well to spot the early onset and done even better to act correctly upon it.


Yeah, it was only because of the traffic jam that I turned back. I felt able to continue so long as I could pedal (but oddly, freewheeling felt awful).

I was starting to feel better as I approached home after hoofing it on the flat. "Hey my feet aren't cold any more!"

Thankfully I knew that cold wet feet don't get warm on their own. When I took my shoes off, my socks were saturated and my feet were icy cold to touch!
The rest of me wasn't much better...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> Today was meant to be cold (3°c) but mainly dry, not too windy, with scattered showers. A fine day for completing my Imperial Century a Month challenge!
> 
> Unfortunately, the weather forecast was very wrong, and worse, there was no mention of the very high humidity or really unusual temperature inversion lying over the entire Tay valley.
> 
> ...


A tough decision to make but we'd rather that than hear you'd had to be rescued.

Going to try again next year?


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Dec 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A tough decision to make but we'd rather that than hear you'd had to be rescued.
> 
> Going to try again next year?


The decision was super easy once i got off the bike, as I literally couldn't continue!

Undecided about next year. The challenge has an odd effect on my riding habits. Makes me far less inclined to go on smaller rides, but conversely jolts me out of complacency (hence the several last day-of-the-month qualifying rides I posted)


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2015)

Edwardoka said:


> The decision was super easy once i got off the bike, as I literally couldn't continue!
> 
> Undecided about next year. The challenge has an odd effect on my riding habits. Makes me far less inclined to go on smaller rides, but conversely jolts me out of complacency (hence the several last day-of-the-month qualifying rides I posted)


It's good to have targets, but not at any cost!
If you know that you made the right decision, then it was the right decision you made...(if that makes sense!)


----------



## guitarpete247 (31 Dec 2015)

Only my 3rd Sportstracker ride (there have been other rides but not on Sportstracker) of the year. But 1st ride since September (hence it was so slow). Here's to hoping I get out more in 2016.


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Dec 2015)

guitarpete247 said:


> Only my 3rd Sportstracker ride (there have been other rides but not on Sportstracker) of the year. But 1st ride since September (hence it was so slow). Here's to hoping I get out more in 2016.


Keep at it


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2015)

I've not had a chance to post any of my rides here recently.. W*rk and life seems to have got in the way due to pre-Christmas thingies!

Anyways, here we go for today's ride, posted today!

I sent out a txt alert at 23:45 last night to some mates meet at one of our usual spots at 10:00 this morning... One reply at 08:00, one at 10:35 and one at 19:42.. 

Oh well, Bob and I met up and set off for a few muddy, wet and windy miles from the Windhover Pub to get to the Waterloo Cafe about 15 miles away.. Sadly, when we arrived, wet, muddy and hungry, it was closed. There was an emergency number posted on the window and we were actually tempted to ring it and order coffee and cake!!

The ride there, and back though, was exceedingly wet. The sun was shining from the sky, but after last nights rain, the trail was decidedly mucky!






Never mind, eh!?! Pitsford Cafe is always open, so we headed back the way we came, via Creaton Hill to Brixworth.. I was pushing into the headwind with a vengeance as Bob had reminded me that it was his turn to pay! 






Wedges and coffee today 

After some pedalling up and down the trail, it was pointed out to me that my back was a bit muddy.. so a pic was taken to prove the point.






Yep. Definitely muddy, with a backpack shaped clean bit! 

Anyways... 40 and a bit miles ridden on a generally pleasant day, apart from a headwind on the way back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/459988592


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I've not had a chance to post any of my rides here recently.. W*rk and life seems to have got in the way due to pre-Christmas thingies!
> 
> Anyways, here we go for today's ride, posted today!
> 
> ...


Laughted out loud at the 'clean bit' pic. Hubster looking at me a bit strangely now.


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/460315782/segments/11072924316

Right, that's me done for the year.
The scores on the door are: 
Annual total: 2656 exactly
Annual target: 2000. A 33% overcooking of it. 
According to Strava I've done 90% of climbing Everest. According to my Garmin, I've done it twice at least. Didn't join Strava until 6 July so that probably has a lot to do with it.

Home to Hospital again, with a small detour through Felixstowe for the hell of it. 41 seconds up Convalescence Hill AGAIN! That's 3 lots of 41 seconds. Must try harder then next lady in front of me is at 26 seconds so I only need to find 6 seconds over 100 yards. I'll try it on the roadie instead of the CX.
Anyway, brilliant ride to the Hospital but I just ran out of legs up Bixley Road and stopped for a breather. I felt a bit sick actually. The last time I felt sick was riding up Anchor Road in Stoke. Not much of a hill but more of a proper one than flipping Bixley, for heaven's sake.

Felt better by the time I got to the hospital so had a crack at that 'late for work' segment. Absolutely flew down there - twice. Once with some Elvis Costello, once with some Noel Gallagher. Looked at the Strava and I'm still well out of touch. Looked at Strava a bit harder and had a lightbulb moment - or a  depending on your viewpoint. I'm thundering from Dialysis to Roundabout direction. Bloody segment is from Roundabout end to Dialysis end. I am such a dozy mare, it's untrue. Sunday then. 

16.05 tonight, on Eric the CX, puddle hopping as we went. 1:05 and change. 
Start all over again tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Laughted out loud at the 'clean bit' pic. Hubster looking at me a bit strangely now.





Saluki said:


> Laughted out loud at the 'clean bit' pic. Hubster looking at me a bit strangely now.


It was certainly a mucky ride, and this was my best side


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2016)

Edwardoka said:


> The decision was super easy once i got off the bike, as I literally couldn't continue!
> 
> Undecided about next year. *The challenge has an odd effect on my riding habits. Makes me far less inclined to go on smaller rides, but conversely jolts me out of complacency* (hence the several last day-of-the-month qualifying rides I posted)


Similar here, which is why I'm aiming for just the Metric Century challenge this year as I'd like to do more shorter routes to places i haven't ridden yet


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I've not had a chance to post any of my rides here recently.. W*rk and life seems to have got in the way due to pre-Christmas thingies!
> 
> Anyways, here we go for today's ride, posted today!
> 
> ...


Me like mudguards.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Me like mudguards.


My mate was on a CX fitted with mudguards. Most of the mud on him came from me. 
I was using an Ass Saver.. It failed


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2016)

Well 27 miles done already as out on the road at 6.15 this morning , quite fresh but not too cold only encountered 2 icy roads and they were very small exposed stretches so to be expected .

Loads of wildlife flicking between hedges etc etc and followed what i think was a tawny Owl for about 200 yards as it flew down the road just in front of me , wicked to see and watch .

Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Diggs (1 Jan 2016)

Preparation last night paid off, alarm set for this morning. 20 miles of peace and quiet in the beautiful hazy winter sun





Bit chilly by the end, not a lot of feeling in the toes


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2016)

Up fairly early and out by 9.45 meet work colleague at 10 In Rothley and then off to see were end up . Plan was for me to complete a metric century today but within a couple of miles I changed my mine just not feeling good today to much excess last night possiblely?. Mate is training for an ironman so was using a hr monitor keeping in certain range so it made for a nice steady paced ride. Out through Cossington up Humble lane and out up the Wreake valley through Ratcliffe on the Wreake, Thrussington ,Hoby and Asfordby over the A607 up the quite lanes around Gaddesby then back over the A607 into Rearsby then back to Thrussington and retraced routed back to home .33 miles done at nice steady 15mph .Home with feet like ice must remember overshoes next time only part that's cold . Blew away a few cobwebs not too many riders out may be a tad early . So this years first metric half century . Had to ride today hated to see my cycle log at ZERO . Just checked the cc group on my cycle log and for the first and probably last time I've done the most miles this year  This will last until the next rider records there ride


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Jan 2016)

Yesterdays ride was a last-minute don't-wanna-fail-this kind of deal. Depression and weather have really knocked my mileage over nearly 2 months, and I need to get back in shape.

The final chance to complete the half-century a month challenge, so it had to be a night ride... on the coldest day we've had so far  . I headed out towards Armathwaite, the road to which was rim-deep in muck and sand in places, but I'm on the CX, so meh! Then I went through Ainstable and up the hill out the other side (I was regretting my route choice here ) and then on towards Castle Carrock. It was here, on the faster section that I realised that I had chosen the wrong gloves. Neoprene is great at keeping wet hands warm, but cold wind cuts right through it. I had to try not to go fast, which sort-of worked and on slow sections my hands would gradually warm up again.

Got to Brampton at 11.30pm and promptly had the question "What you doing riding your bike at this time of night?" shouted at me by a wobbly partygoer  I was beginning to wonder myself TBH as my hands were frozen again, and my feet had become their usual blocks of ice a few miles back, in defiance of thermal socks and overshoes.

I decided I needed to get back towards my parents. 24 miles on the clock and only 4 miles back to their place. I could always tag a bit on when I got there. If I was really desperate, I could count the 4 miles I rode this morning towards the challenge, but I wanted to get it in a single ride. 

Back at Warwick-on-eden at 28 miles and 11:48. Bah, I'll go to Wetheral and back, that should do it, and get back to theirs at the right time for an HNY. 31 miles came up at 11:55 and I felt really drained with the cold. Turned round and rolled up at my parents at 34 miles and 12:03. DONE!

Happy New Year. 

I'm off out for a ride


----------



## rdfcyclist (1 Jan 2016)

Quick ride home at 0030 this morning after a NYE party (yes, I was sober). 10 miles of city streets flew by in about 35 mins and it has to have been one of my top 3 rides on the roadie. It was quiet, no traffic, no wind, perfect conditions. More night rides in my future I think.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yesterdays ride was a last-minute don't-wanna-fail-this kind of deal. Depression and weather have really knocked my mileage over nearly 2 months, and I need to get back in shape.
> 
> The final chance to complete the half-century a month challenge, so it had to be a night ride... on the coldest day we've had so far  . I headed out towards Armathwaite, the road to which was rim-deep in muck and sand in places, but I'm on the CX, so meh! Then I went through Ainstable and up the hill out the other side (I was regretting my route choice here ) and then on towards Castle Carrock. It was here, on the faster section that I realised that I had chosen the wrong gloves. Neoprene is great at keeping wet hands warm, but cold wind cuts right through it. I had to try not to go fast, which sort-of worked and on slow sections my hands would gradually warm up again.
> 
> ...


Epic
Don't leave so late again !! Nice shiney star


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jan 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Turned round and rolled up at my parents at 34 miles and *12:03 *DONE!



Not sure about the legality of this one.

Only pulling your leg, well done for getting out at such a daft time.


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2016)

First ride for a month today following my hernia operation early in December. 

Met cycling pals at The Fleece in Hillesley for their New Years Day brunch. 

Steady ride in cold & windy conditions inc. lots of flooded, pot-holed lanes.


----------



## Crandoggler (1 Jan 2016)

Another horrific ride today. I can't deal with this wind! I managed 16mph down a road I usually get 35mph on. Awful!

Anyway, here's the Strava thingy:
https://www.strava.com/activities/460508309


----------



## Old jon (1 Jan 2016)

Brrrrrr freezing ! Did my Thwaite escape, the climb up to John o' Gaunt's warmed me up a little but did not reach fingers and toes properly, and this while wearing a windproof fleece. More layers methinks. Anyway, down the hill to Oulton roundabout and for a change, straight on for Methley and Castleford. I reminded myself that long straight mostly flat roads do not appeal much and turned left a couple of times to cross the river ( Aire ) and find the road to Allerton Bywater, then to Great Preston shortly followed by Little Preston. Some predictability there I guess.



Followed by Swillington, back to the Oulton roundabout and home to complete 23.7 cold miles.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jan 2016)

New YEar's Day Ride with the Hounslow and Dsitrct Wheelers today to Billingbear Golf Club (near Binfield)
A colder start and I only just had enough on, should have had show covers and under helmet cap as well when still cold
Not a large group, but some riders made there own way there for the cake and coffee stop
On the way back we were delayed by a puncture to one of our number - and he had gatorskins, so even these will not stop the p** fairy

The outward route was more northerly through Windsor White Waltham and Twyford, and we returned through Winkfield and the Great Park.
NO Great speed but and enjoyable ride and the New Year properly started with a ride

42.1 miles @ 15.3 mph
1073 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/460587428

Due to have normal club ride again on Sunday but forecast has heavy rain coming in so will watch that space


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jan 2016)

Mrs 26 and I met Sara P. for a little ride around the southern end of the Hills. It was one of the coldest starts we've had this season with the temps just above freezing. So we put a bit of work in at the start to warm up. Mrs 26, however, is never too good in cold so she called it a day at Birtsmorton and headed back by Longdon. Sara and I were happy to stick to plan A so we continued by Bromsberrow and Eastnor where it occurred to me that we could add a small loop and a climb and that I could do the whole loop around the Hills to accompany Sara home. Sara did want a few extras so we climbed to Wellington Heath from Petty France and took the Peg's Farm to Coddington lane. Not far now and I bid my farewells as I dropped Sara off at her lane end. I continued homeward along the Leigh Brook to complete my first (and longer than planned) ride of 2016.
Some good wildlife today. Plenty of Kestrels, Buzzards soaring and calling, flocks of Redwing, a Jay and Yellow Hammers. A fox stepped out onto the road in front of me and only realised I was there when an oncoming car spooked it and it turned around to spot me.


----------



## LarryDuff (1 Jan 2016)

38 miles this morning to kick off the new year. Fairly cold with a few showers and some melting ice on the roads. Glad I went though , seems like we got the best part of the day.


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Jan 2016)

The worst nights sleep of the year due to the poxy new year fireworks was not the best start to the day & with rain forecast for the afternoon I had to get a wiggle on if I was to get my planned ride completed in the dry so I was up, porridged & out for just after 9:30 on a slightly chillier morning than of late but thankfully with no sign of frost.

Quiet roads greeted me as I crossed the New Forest & I didn't see my first cyclist until 9 miles in who just happened to be a wheelsucker on my flippin' wheel & just after I'd crossed 2 & a half miles of open moorland so thanks for that! After losing him at a junction I was travelling along nicely & pleased with myself that I had got my attire spot on for the conditions & then I spotted them, the bastards, in their ridiculous red coats with their baying hounds & murderous henchmen & all of a sudden I was Mr Angry again & duly had the frank exchange of views with the head bastard before returning to Mr Calm for the rest of the ride on what was a pleasant morning weather wise. (it didn't last!)

Leaving the forest I headed into Wiltshire on one of my regular summer routes, along the agricultural country lanes which were predictably wet & mucky but are always quiet so avoiding the puddles was not a issue as I made my way through Sandleheath & Martin towards a rare winter trip up the Howgare Road hill which in fairness is quite a nice little hill, peaking at 8% but straight & constant & made slightly easier by the tailwind.

Hill negotiated it was time for a quick jam sandwich as I was 30 miles in & about to turn for home & it was at this point I felt the first spot of rain. Damn, I couldn't have been any further from home so I chose a flattish route back, into the wind, through Coombe Blissett & along the narrow lanes of Odstock & Nunton before picking up the main A338 to Downton where the spots of rain became real rain so the last 20 miles back through the forest were done slightly quicker than I'd have liked although I did have to stop to allow 20 or so deer cross the road at Hampworth but once I was wet it didn't really matter so I enjoyed it none the less.

62.6 miles & Januarys entry into the metric ton challenge done. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/460598684/overview


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Jan 2016)

Just this


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2016)

My standard 24 mile loop in freezing wind driven rain, wtf was i thinking ?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2016)

Well that's 2016's Imperial Century ride done and dusted nice and early. In the exalted company of Mr @Trickedem . We stuck to a route we know well with some roads that we didn't thrown in for good measure. The weather report was for icy temperatures but it really wasn't that bad, with only a couple of pockets of frost on the ground very early this morning. It did stay cold all day though, temperatures I don't think got into double figures.

A lovely day's cycling though and managed to get home just as the rain started to fall.





Yalding










Headcorn Aerodrome


----------



## User33236 (1 Jan 2016)

Todays ride was a 26km loop to 'clear out the cobwebs' from New Year celebrations (before it all begins again later today ).

Tail wind on the outward leg, which along with hitting on the lights on green, helped to get several PR's on Strava (although it became a headwind on the way back in so those times are nothing to shout about).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jan 2016)

Short but epic Belles on Bikes ride this morning, with @flyingfifi and 5 other ladies.
It was cold, very cold; it was icy on the paths so we stayed on the main roads.
To keep the group warm I lead them up local wee hills, one of them turned out to be a Cat 4 on Strava!
Snow is in the air!
https://www.strava.com/activities/460710353


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

Great to read all the rides for the 1st day of the year (and probably the chilliest one this winter so far!)


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2016)

First time out on my Orbea in over two years and she behaved impecably. 26 miles down to Lutterworth at a very pedestrian pace. Given that I set off at 9.30 there was barely a car about, a fee dog walkers looking less than enthusiastic, and no other cyclists until I turned for home.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2016)

An odd ride for me today. Last night we stayed with friends in Ely, all canoe club mates, so I knew we wouldn't be up and out early!
We parked up in the village of Brampton, and set off in the direction of Grafham. Mrs Dave and I on the tandem going fairly sedately but still leaving them all behind. We waited on a junction for them all to come back together. Then we went to the logos at the Grafham water centre, even more excuse to faff!
Then we were off for a lap of the water. We went by a toddler and his dad "look dad! They're stucked together!".
The paths were filthy, with big deep, muddy puddles. Not the kind of terrain I'd taken the tandem before, it was great.
Once again we were way out front, so we waited for them all. Once Christine arrived we broke out the jelly tots!
We set off last, but we were soon on their wheels. We had an up hill section to do and I wasn't keen on ditching speed, I wanted more, to get us up the hill...
"Coming through on the inside Crazy Al" I yelled, and Crazy Al being a gent let us on through.
There was a bit more fun and argy bargy going on for the rest of the ride, and everyone had good, muddy fun.

I reckon just about 17 miles once back at the car. No strava, no photos.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2016)

I'd half planned a route for today, aiming for 50 miles, but with a bale out that would allow me to do 50km if needs be. Did I mention that I'm doing the Half Century a Month challenge? 
However, thanks to the bridge in Tadcaster collapsing, Cawood bridge still being shut and road closures due to flooding that aren't listed on the travel website I needed a rethink.

So, up early and out on a blinking cold morning  with an idea to head north instead of east.
There were a few frost / ice patches about, so the first couple of miles were ridden at a steadier pace than I might normally do. Thorner, then Bramham via Wothersome Dip. Stopped here to put my waterproof jacket on - not that it was raining, but I needed an extra layer to keep warm!
West Woods Lane to Wetherby and then over the bridge and out to Spofforth. From there up to Little Ribston and then virgin territory for me as I turned left and headed for Knaresborough and my first visit on a bike to Nidderdale since the mid-80's 
Got slightly lost in Knaresborough, but sorted myself out and stopped at the castle for a couple of photos and sustenance:








Back on the bike, waterproof jacked removed and over some cobbles through the market place  before retracing my steps back to Little Ribston, but then took the left and rode through North Deighton and Kirk deighton before dropping down to Wetherby. Left onto Horsefair and then out on Walton Road and the turning down to Thorp Arch.
Across the river, now back within it's banks (although still full and fast flowing) and up the hill into Boston Spa.
Headed east and then took Bar Lane for the ride down to Clifford, before tackling the dreaded 'Windmill' on the back road to Bramham (new PB  ).
At this point I'd already passed the magic 31 miles but decided to push on for the imperial half.
Down Paradise Way and round Bramham Crossroads and the run down into Aberford. Took the left up to Lotherton Hall and then Collier Lane / Aberford Rd into Garforth where I encountered two motoring muppets within as many miles (see the muppets thread...).
Right at the lights and up Long Lane to Barwick. Up Leeds Road to Scholes and down the hill towards home - still needing a couple of miles, I added in a loop of the Pendas / Manston area and then up to home.

*50.41 miles in 3hrs 42m at an average of 13.6 mph* with 1945ft climbed.
Really pleased to get my first imperial half of the year in, especially with the forecast for the next few days 






Oh, and the great thing about getting out early on the 1st January is that I was briefly the fastest person on _Map My Ride_ over 6 courses...
It won't last of course, but I'm having that for as long as it does...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

No dawn escapades here, just a leisurely start after a couple of bacon & philly cheese bagels and a coffee, I set out at 10:45 ish, give or take 15 minutes.
After yesterdays mud-fest, I decided to take the CX and stay on tarmac for the day and stay clean!

Once down through Great Billing, I headed via Cogenhoe to Whiston then to Denton and Salcey Forest for a coffee and ice cream. 






Sadly, the nearest I could get to ice cream was this thing on a stick.. 

Salcey was heaving, with the cafe and play areas overflowing with humanity. There were several other folk out for a New Year pedal though. One chap in shorts looking decidedly chilly! 
As a few spots of rain were falling, I set off back towards home after 20 minutes or so, but it soon stopped but the wind picked up a bit (or maybe I noticed it a bit more as it was in my face.) 






I leaned my bike against this old out-building for a minute or two to take a breather and noticed that it had quite a nice old wooden knob.






Very pretty. Well, I think so anyway..

I was pleased with a PB on one segment but doubt I'll better Ellen van Dijk's or Lauren Tamayo's times 

Still, apart from a chilly wind for half of the ride, it was lovely to get out for a while.

26 miles, and back home with hardly the need to clean the bike, just a wipe over with GT85 to spruce it up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/460581654


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2016)

Well done to all of you for making the effort and getting out!

I would love to have something interesting like a hilly metric century to report but I have picked up a Christmas lurgy and am feeling wobbly and wheezy so I thought it best not to risk it. I did want to do a token ride though, and I had promised to keep an eye on my nephew's house while he is away for a Christmas/NY break so I rode up a hill to his, then back down again - an impressive total of 2 miles which does not make much of a dent in my target of an average of 16.4 miles a day for 2016 (6,000 miles for the year)!

6,000 miles for a year will not be much compared to the HAMR riders' totals, or even many people here on CC, but it represents a 50% increase over last year which was itself a 10% improvement over the year before, and the 2 years before that were pitiful because of health problems.

(Oh, and my rides tend to be hillier than most people's so I would probably be clocking up 50% further for the same effort in the flatlands! I tend to average 10-12 mph on my hilly rides and I could easily manage 15-18 mph away from the hills as long as conditions were not too windy.)


----------



## Jimidh (1 Jan 2016)

A nice wee 51 miles down through East Lothian with my club mates for our annual 1st January Hangover Ride.

Felt pretty good considering I got to bed at 4.30 and was back on the bike at 9.30.


----------



## Cold (1 Jan 2016)

First time out for a while today for a 50K as I've finally got over my chest infection ,cold, chest infection ,cold saga that has been going on for about 7/8 weeks now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jan 2016)

Well done @User9609, 38 miles in the freezing cold is still good going.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4083170, member: 9609"]I had a failure and needed to call rescue - the plan was to cycle the 65 mile down to my parents, meet my wife there and get a lift home, I knew it would be a tough day, heading SE into a strong southerly, but the wind was much more of a head wind and it was a cold persistent energy sapping wind, temperature was only 2 above, hands and feet were freezing and my energy levels were low, my heart just wasn't in it. So I phoned the wife up and asked her to use the same road, and after 38 mile when she was about to pass, I threw in the towel, flagged her down, put the bike on the roof, and took the easy way out. So not a good start to the year, I hate giving up at stuff [/QUOTE]
It's 38 miles more than I did today. Disappointing for you but still respectable.


----------



## the_craig (1 Jan 2016)

Well done everyone on their efforts today - I had my first ever off today 12km into my proposed 60km ride today. Coming up to a roundabout and I hit black ice and hit the deck hard. A grazed hip and ankle were all the injuries I sustained but the bike didn't get off so lightly. My front dérailleur ended up bent down towards the rear wheel and my left pedal is all scraped. 

Called it a day right there and then and cycled home with my tail between my legs. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2016)

the_craig said:


> Well done everyone on their efforts today - I had my first ever off today 12km into my proposed 60km ride today. Coming up to a roundabout and I hit black ice and hit the deck hard. A grazed hip and ankle were all the injuries I sustained but the bike didn't get off so lightly. My front dérailleur ended up bent down towards the rear wheel and my left pedal is all scraped.
> 
> Called it a day right there and then and cycled home with my tail between my legs.
> 
> Happy New Year.




Ouch. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2016)

Still not sure whether I want to put myself through the Metric Century a month Challenge again this year (they don't even give you stars for that one, you know). Thought I'd start the year like I meant business, though, and did a Gloucester-Chepstow-Gloucester "Bridge and Back" loop anyway.

Had the genius idea of using my number two bike, my 17 year old, refurbished, Saracen Skyline flat-barred touring bike. Boy did that backfire on me. After 20 miles one of my metal toe strap holders fell off (two bolts just disappeared) - leaving me cycling slightly lop-sided for the rest of the ride. After 30, I lost the use of my middle chain ring, leaving me either straining to get up every incline in top gear, or else spinning myself into a blur on the granny ring ... eitherway making painfully slow progress. By about the 40 mile mark the saddle left me feeling like I'd fallen on an anvil from a great height. Instead of the strongish SW wind I was expecting to push me home up the A38, I encountered a strongish and changeable E/NE/N/E/SE/N wind that was a bit full-on in my face when crossing the Severn Bridge, and then conspired to wreck my every effort to get a rythm going on the way home.

This was meant to be a "relaxed" all-dayer, with a packed lunch and my camera taken along for a bit of sight-seeing. Ended up being rather painful, and was glad to get home with my computer reading "100.28km". Ached everywhere it is possible to ache by the end. They don't get any easier.

Did take some pictures, though it was a drab, grey day, finished in a drizzle. For what they are worth, then:
(1) The lighthouse at the White Hart at Broadoak (Severn Estuary in the background, typically muddy and quite full):







2) Steam engine of the Forest of Dean Railway crossing the road near Lydney Harbour (a welcome excuse to stop):




3) Chepstow castle, from the old bridge (taken from the English side of the Wye):




4) On the Severn Bridge (normally crawling with cyclists, but very few others daft enough to be out there on a bike today):




5) Mission accomplished:




That's got that out of the way for now. ..... gives me nearly two whole months to decide whether to take the Challlenge seriously again this year. If I do, it'll be on the Ridgeback, that's for sure. Well done to everyone else who got out today. Happy New Year everyone.
Donger.


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Jan 2016)

I did get out today again, just 8 miles to spin the legs again. Bitter wind out there.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jan 2016)

the_craig said:


> Well done everyone on their efforts today - I had my first ever off today 12km into my proposed 60km ride today. Coming up to a roundabout and I hit black ice and hit the deck hard. A grazed hip and ankle were all the injuries I sustained but the bike didn't get off so lightly. My front dérailleur ended up bent down towards the rear wheel and my left pedal is all scraped.
> 
> Called it a day right there and then and cycled home with my tail between my legs.
> 
> Happy New Year.


Ouch - can't like that!
Hope you're ok and the bike is fixable at not too much expense.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Not sure about the legality of this one.
> 
> Only pulling your leg, well done for getting out at such a daft time.



However:


MikeW-71 said:


> *31* miles came up at *11:55*


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2016)

[QUOTE 4083170, member: 9609"]I had a failure and needed to call rescue - the plan was to cycle the 65 mile down to my parents, meet my wife there and get a lift home, I knew it would be a tough day, heading SE into a strong southerly, but the wind was much more of a head wind and it was a cold persistent energy sapping wind, temperature was only 2 above, hands and feet were freezing and my energy levels were low, my heart just wasn't in it. So I phoned the wife up and asked her to use the same road, and after 38 mile when she was about to pass, I threw in the towel, flagged her down, put the bike on the roof, and took the easy way out. So not a good start to the year, I hate giving up at stuff [/QUOTE]

Not a failure, just a sensible change of plan. You have done a metric half century after all!


----------



## the_craig (1 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear that.





Pat "5mph" said:


> Ouch - can't like that!
> Hope you're ok and the bike is fixable at not too much expense.



Thanks guys. My pride has taken a bit of a knock and dare I say it, my confidence too. 

I have a week off work next week and was hoping to squeeze a few rides in, hopefully make a start on joining the Metric ton a month challenge but hey ho.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jan 2016)

the_craig said:


> Thanks guys. My pride has taken a bit of a knock and dare I say it, my confidence too.
> 
> I have a week off work next week and was hoping to squeeze a few rides in, hopefully make a start on joining the Metric ton a month challenge but hey ho.


If my over 60's friend that took a tumble on ice today, dusted herself off and went on to do 30 miles, you can do it too!


----------



## the_craig (1 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> If my over 60's friend that took a tumble on ice today, dusted herself off and went on to do 30 miles, you can do it too!



Thanks Pat. I'm sure I will be fine. Just need the bugger fixed (or get a new bike - but Mrs the_craig would kill me.)


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2016)

the_craig said:


> Thanks guys. My pride has taken a bit of a knock and dare I say it, my confidence too.
> 
> I have a week off work next week and was hoping to squeeze a few rides in, hopefully make a start on joining the Metric ton a month challenge but hey ho.


Fingers crosses that you can get it fixed as soon as possible so you can get started with the challenge. Good luck.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2016)

I was invited to join a New Year's Day ride from Chorlton. 10 of us started but 2 decided to take a shorter route and waited at the pub, then another didn't stop for lunch , so 7 on the return. A lovely half of Wainwright and delicious fish cakes and chips enjoyed at The Railway in Mobberley. At 47 miles, I knew that I should add loops to start the year with a half century. It was a cold start and seemed more into a headwind than not but I felt the benefit of the tailwind on my journey home from Chorlton. So, 50.7 miles. Winton, Patricroft, Barton, Stretford, Chorlton, Wythenshaw, Hale, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Similar return route, plus loops between Walkden and Ellenbrook to make up the distance. There were plenty of people about today, burning off their Christmas pudding and we saw a few children on shiny bikes (only a bit wobbly) in some of the parks we cut through, which was good to see.


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2016)

Thought I'd try some new roads to the west of Leicester so after a warm up, I crossed the hills into Coalville and went south to Ellistown and then the reservoir at Thornton. At 30 miles in, I headed east through Newtown Unthank and Kirby Muxloe and Glenfield. 

At this point, I realised that the daylight was slowly drawing in and it was starting to rain. Headed back toward Anstey and then standard fare through Cossington to Barrow and Cotes to Lufbra. A few loops were needed in Lufbra to pass 50 miles for the year after sunset. A good, if frustrating ride as I forgot my new cree lamp (normal lights proving more than adequate).


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2016)

Joined my club in the 23F weather for the first ride of the year, from the cofeehouse, which was closed, to the Marriot, which was not. We took over the lobby and had coffee. I believe that was a one block ride. I also rode on the trainer as well this afternoon, after changing over to training tires and getting the Technium set up for the trainer this winter.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2016)

I started posting on this thread last New Year's Day and i did post about every ride till i was knocked off my bike in April and somehow stopped posting after that. Anyway, i intend to post my rides again starting from today. Let's hope the same doesn't happen again.
Nothing exiting to report. I did a 28 mile loop on one of my usual routes. The wind was bitter and my fingers were feeling the pain halfway through but i had to complete my new year ride. I'm happy to start my year with a decent ride instead of doing the usual exercise bike or turbo trainer stint instead.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2016)

A fine New Years' Resolution, if I ever heard one. Best Wishes, @Accy cyclist !


----------



## hedder2212 (2 Jan 2016)

New years eve/New years morning ride.... 

Ten of us set out from the art gallery in walsall at around 11pm with a plan of riding upto birmingham city centre and back via the canal through darlaston, tipton etc. We got to Birmingham within 1hr30 mins, then headed back to walsall, took just 1 hour on the way back. Five of us decided that wasnt enough of a ride and put the bikes in the van and set off in a little bit of a mini convoy (1 van, 1 car told you it was mini) to Cannock chase. We rode around, got very muddy and after 30 miles we decided to call it a night. Total of 60 miles done by myself. Biggest ride to date (if you can call two seperate rides in 24 hours that?).


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jan 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> A fine New Years' Resolution, if I ever heard one. Best Wishes, @Accy cyclist !




Ok thanks!!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2016)

just a short 13 miles for me this morning as looking at weather forecast i didnt want to get caught out in it . Nice gentle ride enjoy yours today


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2016)

the_craig said:


> Well done everyone on their efforts today - I had my first ever off today 12km into my proposed 60km ride today. Coming up to a roundabout and I hit black ice and hit the deck hard. A grazed hip and ankle were all the injuries I sustained but the bike didn't get off so lightly. My front dérailleur ended up bent down towards the rear wheel and my left pedal is all scraped.
> 
> Called it a day right there and then and cycled home with my tail between my legs.
> 
> Happy New Year.


Slightly late but, I'm sorry to hear about that. I imagine it'll ache a bit this morning.

Hope you and the bike are sorted quickly.


----------



## hedder2212 (2 Jan 2016)

just a few laps around hatherton lake this morning. feeling rough


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/461283620

Just a short one. It rained a lot, but the wind calmed down and it was very mild. I decided that grip and safety were more important than puncture resistance today, so I put the Triban on the GP4000sII's and crossed my fingers. They didn't puncture today. Then the bike got a shower, cos it was properly dirty.


----------



## Diggs (2 Jan 2016)

First social ride of the year, Weather a bit duller in comparison to yesterday but the company more than made up for it


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/461283620
> 
> Just a short one. It rained a lot, but the wind calmed down and it was very mild. I decided that grip and safety were more important than puncture resistance today, so I put the Triban on the GP4000sII's and crossed my fingers. They didn't puncture today. Then the bike got a shower, cos it was properly dirty.


That looks like a nice route. I'm seriously thinking of bringing my bike next time I visit my parents. (I'd have to ask their neighbour to help me get it out of the car and put the wheel back on.)


----------



## SteveF (2 Jan 2016)

First ride of the new year, as part of the 50km per month challenge (which, is good otherwise I'd still be in cycling hibernation until at least March)
https://www.strava.com/activities/461321144

Fairly eventful for me:

Had a small off after about 3km, was only doing about 5mph when the front wheel went from under me as I turned a corner on the riverfront cycle path, it was just a little greasy I think. No damage to the bike, a shin scrape for me from the pedal, not the most encouraging start!
About 20 km in I had a flat , shouldn't have been a problem except that when I sorted out my tool kit I forgot to put the tyre levers back in (how daft did I feel). Thought I could use a fairly blunt attachment on the multitool, wrong, I did get the tyre off but had two punctures to content with now. Managed to fix it and plodded on for 10km or so, then the tyre went down again.
I seem to have learnt a new skill, getting the tyre off with my hands and without the levers (not one I ever intend to use again - put the damn levers in the tool bag). It wasn't a poor repair (my first thought), it was another hole. Fixed that and checked the tyre *very* thoroughly this time, there was the smallest piece of flint embedded in it and that must have caused the flat, another lesson learnt, be meticulous when checking tyres!

The rest of the ride was thankfully issue free albeit a bit blustery and damp, that said I really enjoyed if for some reason...​


----------



## Old jon (2 Jan 2016)

After yesterday's freeze ride I thought about and wore another layer, and when the rain started at the Oakwood Clock I took off the mid layer and put the waterproof back on. Plenty warm like that. On to Boot Hill, Red Hall, Skeltons and Thorner lanes to Thorner then Bramham which I looped around for a change and a video:-



Then along West Woods Lane to the first roundabout, off to Collingham and homewards along the A 58. To finish the 29.5 miles with a flourish, some observant young lad sounded his horn a few times then overtook me on the inside and told me 'There is a cycle path over there you know.' There is kind.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> That looks like a nice route. I'm seriously thinking of bringing my bike next time I visit my parents. (I'd have to ask their neighbour to help me get it out of the car and put the wheel back on.)


It's the direct and quick version. There are so many really nice ways to do that route, but they involve the small back tracks around Sparsholt and Farley Mount, and they were mostly difficult to impassable today.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2016)

Well clipped in and on the road by 5.30 am this morning , so i could get a 30+ mile ride in before 8 am .

Up out of the borough and along to Sywell ,Overstone , Moulton down to the top side of Holcot and across the esplanade and up to Brixworth ,Scaldwell , Old .and into the centre of Walgrave before heading back towards the lower edge of Holcot and up to Hannington then into the lower bit of Walgrave and head then up to the main Northampton to Kettering road for a squick 200 yard main road dash before turning off towards Pytchley then on to Orlingbury and Little Harrowden before turning left and heading home via " Moonshine" gap .

In all just over 2 hours with 31.25 miles covered on damp roads sat astride my blue R.E.W Reynolds 

Enjoy your rides


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2016)

Got up this morning, put the kettle on, tea bag into a mug, cornflakes into a bowl, open the fridge, no milk!

Couple of slices of toast and jump onto the bike and pop to the shops to get some milk, 35 miles later get home very wet and gasping for a brew 

https://www.strava.com/activities/461972867


Saw a chap walking with his bike into Saddington. I stop and see if he is okay, his derailleur has snapped off, luckily he had a phone and had called in the support team.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got up this morning, put the kettle on, tea bag into a mug, cornflakes into a bowl, open the fridge, no milk!
> 
> Couple of slices of toast and jump onto the bike and pop to the shops to get some milk, 35 miles later get home very wet and gasping for a brew
> 
> ...



You know there's a Tesco on Shackerdale rd


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> You know there's a Tesco on Shackerdale rd



That's where I got the milk from


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jan 2016)

I went out and did 25 miles (more or less the same as Friday,but a little shorter) this morning. I got back just as the rain stared to fall. I might do another 15 miles on the trainer this afternoon.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jan 2016)

What a dirty day! My Trek 1.5 got the dubious honour.
Thomas was on his CX bike today as we weren't taking the same route home...
Down through Toft and a Great Spotted Woodpecker came out of the hedge, his red bum about 2' from my nose.
St Neots CC turned across our path and up to Kingston, we went on toward Bourn then Longstowe.
Across the A1198 and out toward the maggot farm, seeing Bullfinches along the way. Into the Gransdens, a flock of Long Tailed Tits flitting through the hedges.
On the way out of the village we passed 2 lady runners with a dog, one of the ladies was aesthetically very easy on the eye, that perked me up!
Through Bourn we went until we reached The Drift, Thomas was off for a mud bath!
I carried on up the road, flushing a big old buzzard out of the hedge, he landed in a hawthorn tree across the field.
Once home I cleaned my Trek, then the tandem that was filthy from New Year's Day, and then the swamp monster returned. The bike wasn't too bad as he'd gone through as many puddles as he could on the 2 miles of road to home, but his shoes and overshoes were a rare old sight!

About 20 miles I think, usually is out that way....
https://www.strava.com/activities/461921573






Every day this week, including today, wether I'm on a bike or in the car I've seen this contraption about on the roads of Cambs, I'd love to see inside it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2016)

Couple of hrs in the pouring rain and muddy as hell..im still very cold after my hot shower..

Nice to get out tho..li need to shift a few lbs ..lol


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Jan 2016)

One look at the forecast last night convinced us to get up early and get a short ride in before the nasty stuff arrived. Out before sunrise [very unusual for us] and not the only ones who obviously had the same idea to beat the rain. Less than 2 miles in a Buzzard flew alongside us for a few seconds, later we saw a couple of kestrels and quite a few flocks of Fieldfares. At 24 miles the first light drops of rain were felt so flat out to cover the remaining 8 miles. We didn't get too wet, cleaning the bikes took less than 5 mins [another advantage of no gears]. Only 32 miles but better than expected considering the weather forecast


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2016)

I've warmed up now and dried out. I've learnt to check the cuffs of my jacket are tightened and tucked inside the gloves so rain doesn't drip in, also that the neck is tightened so rain doesn't drip in. ￼￼￼￼. ￼￼￼￼. ￼￼￼￼ all good fun though and I managed to laugh when we got drenched over our heads by a passing car who didn't slow down through the flooded Road! I started the ride with the Salford CC, there was only one group today, mostly the speedy people and I managed to keep up for quite a while. I'd already said that I would leave them at Warburton, but they were long gone by then. I was glad of the company of another lady who also wanted a shorter ride.


I demolished a large piece of stol*l*en as soon as I walked in, before I'd taken off all the wet things. Much better! Then a large bowl of cheesy pasta. Better still. Trying to find the enthusiasm to go and wipe the bike a bit.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> I demolished *a large piece of stolen* as soon as I walked in.


A large piece of stolen what...?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Jan 2016)

I don't know about you, dear Cyclechatter, but I'll be glad when this rain f*cks off...


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> A large piece of stolen what...?


Oops. Some stolen stollen.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> Oops. Some stolen stollen.


LOL it'd be a crime not to


----------



## Donger (3 Jan 2016)

First club ride of the year, this one. Wet, cold and windy weather, and I was still aching from my New Year's Day ride. Massive potholes hidden by muddy puddles everywhere, and diluted cow sh*t being flung up in our faces every time we passed a farm. Wouldn't have gone out at all if it hadn't been a club outing. Six of us rode out to Arlingham, had a quick look at the River Severn, and rode back again - thoroughly soaked. Oh well, that's another 27.4 miles towards my 2016 total, and this weather has to improve some time.

May the weather be better wherever you are cycling.
Cheers_, Donger._


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> One look at the forecast last night convinced us to get up early and get a short ride in before the nasty stuff arrived. Out before sunrise [very unusual for us] and not the only ones who obviously had the same idea to beat the rain. Less than 2 miles in a Buzzard flew alongside us for a few seconds, later we saw a couple of kestrels and quite a few flocks of Fieldfares. At 24 miles the first light drops of rain were felt so flat out to cover the remaining 8 miles. We didn't get too wet, cleaning the bikes took less than 5 mins [another advantage of no gears]. Only 32 miles but better than expected considering the weather forecast


Good idea, never seem to manage that, especially as I need to walk the dog and get the paper


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went out and did 25 miles (more or less the same as Friday,but a little shorter) this morning. I got back just as the rain stared to fall. I might do another 15 miles on the trainer this afternoon.




I did another 12.28 miles on the turbo, while watching the darts, and ski jumping on the telly.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I did another 12.28 miles on the turbo, while watching the darts, and ski jumping on the telly.


Yes I did about 14, did some intervals


----------



## Dark46 (3 Jan 2016)

My first ride of the year and first club ride also. 

It didn't start well with my Garmin not being charged and having to use Strava on my phone. 

6 people out today including @Donger and @gordyfinbar. Due to weather it was decided that we should keep it short. 

The weather wasn't the only thing I was battling as I've had a bad back over the new year. We got to Fretherine church and I decided to stop and stretch and see if I could ease my back. I let one of the others know and to tell the others. They were heading down to a dead end so had to come back. 

On the way back the weather turned and @Donger told the others to speed on ahead if they wanted to and we would be OK. 

We basically retraced our route but changed the end due to a heavy battering by the wind. At one time we hardly felt as though we were moving! 

In the end it was a tad over 22 miles fir me.

Well glad to get the first ride under my belt and start the year. No matter how long or short it's a start.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jan 2016)

The forecast for this morning gave a window of between 2 and 4 hours from sunrise until a monsoon was due, depending which weather app I looked at... 

So up and out for just after 8am, before the sun was properly up, and out to Thorner, through the dip at Wothersome and on to Bramham, up Col de Town Hill and then the back road to Clifford down the Windmill (wheeeeeeee!)
Right in Clifford and then down the hill taking the last turning to Boston Spa. Over the river to Thorp Arch and then another right to Walton to add an extra mile or two on. Past the prison / YOI on the horrible concrete slab road and then left for the run to Wetherby. Through the town centre and over the river, then the uphill drag to Wattle Syke roundabout, which wasn't as bad as I'd feared (I normally go down this hill).
At this point the sun threatened to peak through the grey clouds with a single flash of orange low on the horizon. Then it was gone again, as fast as it appeared and it was back to unrelenting greyness.
Left at the roundabout and down into Boston Spa, taking the first right back to Clifford, then down the hill to Bramham, up Town Hill again (a short sharp hill is always better than an seemingly never ending incline, isn't it? Well, that's what i tell myself anyway)
Then Paradise Way to Bramham crossroads, over the A1(M) and the downhill run to Aberford.
Up onto Cattle Lane, down the hill to Cock Beck and then the slog up to Barwick.
On towards Scholes passing a peloton of a dozen or so riders heading in the opposite direction, then down Leeds Rd where I passed another group of 20 or so riders heading up the hill. In fact all round there were a lot of cyclists out this morning, presumably out early to get a ride in before the weather arrived. Good to see as I've been out on summer Sundays and seen fewer.
Needed to squeeze another couple of miles in for the metric half, so a loop around Manston and then twice round the block when I got home just to make sure.

So, *32.31 miles (51.9979 km  ) in 2hrs 11m at a respectable average of 14.7mph* with 1174ft climbed. Another entry in the Half Century challenge 

Sorry, no photos today given the overwhelming greyness, so here's a map of the ride:





It made it worth getting up early as the rain has been hammering on the windows since not long after I got back in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2016)

I did some intervals as well, will try and do more repetitions and get my mileage out there a bit further this year. I am already hoping for another early spring.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2016)

Had planned to meet mate at his house at 10.30 for a ride today .Got up early looked at the weather forecast rain about 11ish .rang mate who was up and ready so out the house by 9.00 Over to mates in Sileby via Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley and Cossington to avoid the flooded roads between Mountsorrel and Sileby .After inspecting mates new wheels Shimano r501 I think .We set off up to Seagrave and up Pawdy lane and down and through Ragdale and up the climb out of Ragdale mate also tested his new cassette with a 25 bottom gear instead of a 28 but he made it up OK .Back down the Wreake valley through Hoby , Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and back to Cossington . All this part of the ride was in spits and spots of rain and very dreay .Normally I head straight on here but with only 20 miles on the clock I decided to stay out and do another 50km ride . Back to Sileby where Andy turned for home leaving me to head for Barrow on Soar to cross the river again missing out the flooded bits.On to Quorn where it started to rain properly on with the rain cape on press on to home. Through Mountsorrel , Rothley ,Cropston and Home . 35 miles done at 15 mph arrived home pretty damp glad of my overshoes and new rain cape .Glad we went early than planned at least we had some semi decent weather stills loads of riders out today. Then out for a lovely roast dinner curtesty of my sister .


----------



## gordyfinbar (3 Jan 2016)

Thought I might start recording my rides here as I'm no longer using FB . 26 miles in total from Kingsway to Arlingham and back again via the Elmore loop . Had planned longer but the rain and wind was relentless. @Donger , @Dark46 and @Kemmo77 for company along with a couple of others . Second ride of the year for me . It's been a slow start to the year so I'm hoping the rain stops sometime soon. Have to figure out how to upload photos next .


----------



## Saluki (3 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/462552322/segments/11125551304

Forgive me CC but it's been 3 days since my last ride. Last year in fact.

The blooming weather has been horrendous. I suppose I could have gone out on New Year's day but I had a sore throat and was feeling really fed up and gloomy. Yesterday it rained and today, it really really rained. We took the dogs out for 20 minutes and came back soaked through. Just timed that wrong. The rain stopped at around 8pm ish but I was practicing a little sweep tapping lick of Malmsteen's. Reaching from the 9th fret to hammer on the 14th with my little finger is causing some not so ladylike language. It's OK for you blokes with your big hands.

Anyway. I got the bike ready and just after 9, managed to get out of the door. I would have been out a bit sooner but the Jack Russell slipped out and I had to catch her and put her back in before I left. I got 200 yards up the road and my back light fell off, I returned, collected it and put it on the back on my jacket as the plastic clippy thing on the stem has broken. The clippy bit on the light is OK.
The light went under a car and I had an interesting convo with a passer by.
Him: what are you doing?
Me: I dropped my back light and it's gone under here
Him: are you sure you are not planting a bomb
Me: Excuse me? (got hold of light and stood up)
Him: You might be IRA
Me: You might be out of touch. Anyway, I'm not Irish.
Him: You might be ISIS
Me: I'm a blue eyed blonde woman. Wearing body hugging skin tight lycra. I don't have a beard. Really? I'm mean, c'mon!
Him: Well you could be.
I got back on bike and rode off in case idiocy is catching.

Chucling to myself I rode up the little hill to Old Felixstowe and past the Brackenbury leisure centre before turning towards Ipswich and following my usual route out to Kirton, Bucklesham and to that horrible roundabout where I turn right to the hospital. There were some massive puddles out there tonight. Splish splosh spash! It was great. My MTB booties are pretty waterproof it appears. This is a good thing.
I rode past the hospital to the roundabout, went left on the cyclepath to the next roundabout and went into the hospital compex from that end and had another go at that Strava segment going the right way up for a change. Took 9 seconds off. I'll do better next time, there was a pedestrian who just HAD to cross in front of me! Grrrrr.
15.22 miles in and hour and 5. The same as my last ride but I did a mile less. Dry tomorrow, I'm going out for a ride. So bloody there!


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jan 2016)

New year ride 2..im hoping to get lots in while not working..weight loss fitness etc..
just a hour or so local xc ride..
50/50 mud and tarmac..6 miles ish..
i used low gears and high cadence to get the legs going.they ache from yesterday's hard ride in the cold and wet.
View from Nine Bridges towards Helpston ..nice day but rain will be here soon..
bike washed..tho it needs a check and re grease oil etc when dried off.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jan 2016)

First commute of the year and surprised how relatively quiet it was;first ride for a few days after the festive 500 exertions so took it relatively easy with a nice zone 2 roll and a 25.6kmh average.

https://www.strava.com/activities/462722794/overview

Only downer was someone nicked the mount for the Lezyne while the bike was locked up outsude Sainsburys (lights and garmin had been taken off)so will have to bodge something until I can get a new one.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Jan 2016)

Quite a nice day, so I managed to drag myself out of bed much earlier and set off for what I hoped would be 31+ miles.

Not to be unfortunately, not much sleep + not that great a breakfast = lack of energy. I got out near Brampton before deciding I would settle for less distance and turned round. Since the wind is going the wrong way at the moment, this did give me the feel-good factor of How Street with a tailwind. This is not to be underestimated. Flying down this gently descending road for 2 miles at nearly 30mph on a weighty CX with a rack bag on, is so satisfying 

Only 20 miles, but that's better than nothing. Tommorrow looks OK as well, so I will try again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/462850256/


----------



## Oldbloke (4 Jan 2016)

Just my second ride in a month due to 3 weeks of bronchitis, no doubt brought on by riding in 0c with a cough!

Bright, sunny and windy this morning so thought I'd get a few kms in to recoup my lost fitness and shed some extra weight brought on by lack of riding. 22 kms into a strong southwesterly had me puffing slightly on the hills; an easier return though. Feel a lot better for it and well pleased with the upgraded groupset to Ultergra 11 speed, a vast improvement.

Just another 5,454 kms to go now in 2017....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jan 2016)

First ride of 2016 for me today. It was only the commute but nice to be out on the bike nevertheless.

I took the scenic route heading out over Lyth Hill to start with, then found my way unexpectedly blocked by flooding on the lane to Allfield meaning having to double back and go through Condover instead. The rest of the route was routine apart from another small flood at Atcham and loads of mud everywhere.

There were heavy showers through the day while at work but thankfully they'd cleared out of the way by the time I headed for home. This time I took one of the alternative ways back thinking it would be easier. To be honest it was easy but the old canal path was extremely muddy so the bike and my legs are filthy now.

24 miles with the detour and a 12.6 mph average for the round trip. So slow compared to back in the summer.






The view from Lyth Hill this morning.





Wasn't expecting that. Knowing this lane well I'd estimate it's about knee deep in the middle - time to go another way.





On the way home and the view of the swollen River Tern


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Jan 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Only downer was someone nicked the mount for the Lezyne while the bike was locked up outsude Sainsburys (lights and garmin had been taken off)so will have to bodge something until I can get a new one.



This kind of thing makes me _so_ mad! 

You've got to assume it was a fellow cyclist who stole the mount as it wouldn't be much use to anyone else. Was it really worth the risk of getting caught and maybe receiving a good battering from the owner?

Wouldn't it be nice to live in a world with no theft? Imagine the money we could all save. Not having to lug a bike lock around with you. In fact no locks on anything. No house alarms. No car alarms going off at all hours. No keys to carry around and lose.

Anyway. Dream over. Back to the real world. Now do l need an 8mm or 10mm chain to secure my bikes inside my locked garage?

Graham.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Jan 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Only downer was someone nicked the mount for the Lezyne while the bike was locked up outsude Sainsburys (lights and garmin had been taken off)so will have to bodge something until I can get a new one.



That's a pain. Thanks for the warning though as I have to stop by there on my way home tomorrow so I'll be extra careful.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Jan 2016)

My last day off of the Christmas break today. I'd planned a longer ride over Bury way but I stupidly tried to go for a jog yesterday and knackered my quads. Hadn't run for about a year so it was a dumb idea.

So a shortened 20 miler it was first to Upware.







The Cam Washes by the 'No Hurry' pub.

Near the main road I spooked a barn owl that must have been in the verge. I followed it for a good half mile along the A1123.






If you look hard enough its just to the right of the tree. Memo to self- buy a decent bloody camera!
He caught a vole or something and sat in a big ash tree looking very pleased with himself as he wolfed it down.






Small things and all that- I managed to witness the bike computer hit the 24,000 mile mark. Very satisfying!

Headed down through Wicken and stopped for a brew at the visitor centre. The cafe was shut but I had my flask with me so saved myself 2 or 3 quid.






Further along the path along Monks Lode. It's a bit narrow but ok if you're happy to slow for peds as I am.

To the right were a couple more barn owls as well as a short eared owl sharing the same pasture. Not a good place to be a vole today.






Stopped to admire the Konik ponies.

Home at dusk- first ride of the year out of the way, 20 miles or so. Back to the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Jan 2016)

eye of the tiger Glow worm-it was my first today but felt pretty good in the end. If you can keep going through the winter then you can feel well chuffed come the spring.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Jan 2016)

Another commute although gave it a bit more welly for part of it;trying to mix it up on commutes this year rather than just tempoing in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/463380682


----------



## Old jon (5 Jan 2016)

First ride since Saturday, photographic heroics called for on Sunday and yesterday as might be expected, was very wet. Eventually got out of the house about ten thirty this morning, aimed the bike roughly at Otley. At the top of Lawnswood I rode into the mist, bang goes the scenery. I turned right in Bramhope onto Creskeld Lane and dropped down to Arthington. It could be an interesting descent except for the debris in the road and the shocking road surface. Not encouraging. On up the valley to:--



Followed by Otley, a sandwich and the main road back home to round off a quiet 29 miles. Off to clean the bike now.


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Jan 2016)

A sunny morning whilst I was at work was replaced by rain when I had finished at lunchtime so there was a slight delay to the start of todays ride which although commencing at the end of a shower was soon blessed by blue skys & slight winds as I took to one of my regular midweek New Forest routes.

Puddles were aplenty as I headed north through Furzley, where the local wildlife seemed intent on sharing the roads, & then up through Hampworth to Redlynch where I turned back south passing Lover, Hampworth again, Bramshaw, Copythorne & Calmore for a 30 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/463626710


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2016)

45 miles the journey, Ye Old Pound Cafe at Henley In Arden the destination. My first ride of 2016 and my first ride since 20th December last year. Dry when I got up but the rain soon set in, by half nine quarter to ten it had stopped so got my kit on, got the bike out and off I went an hour later than planned. The weather wasn't bad, dull and overcast at first but brightening up as the ride progressed, under the wheels wet roads with a lot of the small lanes covered in mud and debris, I had to ride through a couple of flooded sections of road, though not flooded to any great depth. A fairly direct route out through Balsal Common past the Honely Boot, through Haseley and Losonford. On the way back I used the lane behind the cafe then turned though Hockly Heath past Packwood House Badsesly Clinton and Chadwick End and onto Balsal Common then I retraced my steps across Coventry and home. A pleasant ride out that showed how unfit I am now, by the time I was crossing Coventry I'd slowed down and had started to puff and blow a bit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jan 2016)

2nd commute of the year. I varied my route to avoid the flooding & muddiness issues of yesterday........and got caught in a cloudburst instead. Quite a horrible ride in, being wet and with the traffic not behaving very politely.

Work was slow and dull today so I was glad to get on the road again even if the cycling clothes hadn't dried out fully. A chap in a red VW Golf made up for all the miserable buggers this morning by waiting patiently behind as I signalled to turn off the main road, then giving a thumbs up when I waved in thanks. If only people were always that nice.

There wasn't a lot of wind this evening but it _was _behind me and helping on the way home which was also good. I did get rained on again but not as much and the worst thing about the trip was the interminable wait for a gap in traffic on the A49 - where were they all coming from?

20.8 miles for the round trip this time at a slightly more respectable 13.3 mph average.

No pictures today I'm afraid.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2016)

just back from my first double figure ride on the recently acquired Marin Argenta took advantage of a dry mild night and fairly dry roads to crack a quick 14 ride in .


----------



## Saluki (5 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/463931289

Logging on Strava was fun today. I saw my Strava film of 2015. It made me smile anyway. Little things, little minds, you know how it is.

Home to Hospital again. I rode up to Old Felixstowe. My light didn't fall off and I didn't encounter anyone who thought that I was a terrorist. Nice uneventful ride through the Trimeys to Kirton and then to Brightwell, past the BT tower building and onto Martlesham where I turned left at the Crown Chipshop place (will give that a go soon, if I can persuade Hubster that it will be a nice ride to be burning off the chippies).
Along the A1214 to the hospital and, looking at the time, decided to go straight past, down the hill to that horrible roundabout with the Church on the corner with it's illuminated cross that seems to levitate above. Round the roundabout and back the way that I had come, past the hospital again and in the back way. Up that Strava segment - the right way - and took another second off. That was nice. A few PBs tonight, which is always heartening. Not that it really matters but, as I don't really know where most of the segments are in reality, it lets me know that I am retaining fitness and possibly even improving on it. Totally unheard of in January 
I went past the dialysis unit to Heath Road and back again as I thought it was rude to stop riding on 19.2 miles. That's a daft distance to stop at.

20.05 in 1:25:00 according to my Garmin. Had a blast, which is what it's all about really


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2016)

A bit late but i went for a nice? evening ride last night. 17 miles in the cold rain in preparation of the club 55 mile(ish) ride in the morning.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Jan 2016)

Easy zone 1 and 2 plod in to work,nothing much else to say really;

https://www.strava.com/activities/464099557


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2016)

Finished off some fettling
Before Christmas I fitted Ultegra Brakes (front and back, they were on a brilliant reduction - I was going to get 105's but these came up)
I have now replaced both gear cables - so all 4 cables are now new. Also replaced the chain. I am not sure how worn it was , but I was getting poor shifting, there was a large amont of gungy oil/grease/dirt mix, and cleaning did not seem to improve it.

The shifting is now pretty good. Maybe a slight tweak needed but it is pretty good.

So having missed out on Sunday due to weather, decided to go to Box hill.
My usual route, through Walton, Esher, Oxshott, Leatherhead, went up via Ryker's cafe, and down through Mickleham.
More or less same route back, apart from through Shepperton a different way.

42.19 miles @ 16.3 mph , 1558 feet climbed
For me that's a good speed for that ride

Added compensation of stop at the Giro cafe in Esher on the way back for coffee and cake.

Strava seems to be having problems, so here is ride on Garmin
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1005434212

Will edit this post when Strava behaves with the ride there

It turned out the fit file had a minor corruption
I fixed it using this tool
http://garmin.kiesewetter.nl/

The ride on Strava is now here
https://www.strava.com/activities/464333707


----------



## Old jon (6 Jan 2016)

Was fooled by the weather, as usual. A bright sunny pedal out to Woodlesford ( Holbeck, Hunslet, Stourton, John O' Gaunts ) and through Swillington presented me with a view of Garforth under mist. So I made a swift right turn to Great Preston, followed by a left to Kippax, straight through to find Garforth still in what turned out to be rain cloud. Out to Peckfield, turn left to find this



so to finish the 32.2 miles through Barwick and Scholes, three lanes and the 50 grin factor whizzzzzzz down Boot Hill. Wet and happy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jan 2016)

Quick 5 mile around the villages on the Meta to help clear my headache...damn virus..

first bike ride in a while where i dont need to hose the bike down as all tarmac today bar a mile off firm off road...
dead calm weather with ominous clouds...


----------



## Nomadski (6 Jan 2016)

Haven't posted about my first ride on my new CX bike but I went out for a slightly longer ride few days ago to test it.

When I went in for measuring at Dolans office, I was advised to get a 56cm frame. We went through all the usual stuff and a bike was ordered. A few weeks later I still hadn't heard anything so contacted Dolan and got their sales director on the phone saying the person who had done my fit wasn't with the business anymore (uh-oh) and everyone who had looked at my details reckoned I should have been advised to get a 58cm frame.

My Cannondale was a 54cm frame so the jump up was a little alarming, and I did wonder if they had a shortage of 56cm's and were trying to fob me off a little with the 58cm, but they reassured me many of their mechanics had looked at my measurements and didn't understand why a 56cm was advised. So I tried it out and immediately it felt BIG! Not much room for the old man parts when free standing, but the reach felt ok-ish.

So the first ride went ok, but I wanted to try over 30-35 miles as that is where trouble usually kicks in when I havent got a good setup.

So off I went along the various parks through National Route 6, which was even boggier than the first time (pictured) but still gloriously quiet. A fantastic 6 or 7 miles up to Radcliffe.






Cutting across the M60 halfway over reminding me of the M25 crossover en route to Box Hill.






Just prior to arriving at Radcliffe, the river Irwell was showing at its banks some of the debris from the recent flooding that had impacted the area quite hard over December.






From Route 6 I went urban, heading round Radcliffe and Pilsworth until a fellow cyclist came alongside and chatted for a couple of minutes along Moss Hall Road. While he was fully road biked up, my heavier CX bike was getting to my legs a little on the tarmac so I made no attempt to keep to his pace, but was nice to have a friendly chat for a couple of minutes.

He did say the upcoming climb I was about to do was "nice". When a cyclist says a climb is nice, that is usually the point I reroute, but I was out so...

After shooting past my turn off and turning round, I stopped for pics, and to stop coughing (stupid cough) for a moment at the base of the hill.






So up to Ashworth Reservoir I went! A few steep bits slowly ground out, a few flats followed by some more steep bits. It seemed to go on for ages, and every time I was stopping for pics "near the top" I was finding out I wasn't actually near the top at all.

"Ice To See You" (<---------- Yeah, I went there).




































By the time I got to the top, I was getting a bit chilly (my fault for stopping so much to take pictures!) and I missed the best shot coming over the top facing the reservoir itself (again due to taking so many photos, and too much Beatles music playing!).

So with depleted phone battery I continued, knowing the hills were mostly behind me.

Along the A680 I started getting quite bad neck ache, and 10 miles later quite a bit of lower back pain too. Something I never had with the Cannondale, and leaves me thinking something isnt right with the bike. It might be just a shorter stem required - my knees and legs were ok, so perhaps that means the frame itself is of an ok size....I need to speak with Dolan.

Anyway, back home muddied, a little damp and cool, but neck and lower back ache aside, I felt good to get out in 2016 and have found another route I can have some fun on.

https://www.strava.com/activities/461403476

Hope everyone had a great New Year, and have a great 2016.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2016)

I went out on the Wednesday "slow ride" today. There were about 15 of us seeing it was a decent weather forecast, We set off from Whalley then went down the A59 then turned off to go through all these little villages and hamlets ( I can't remember any of the names )ending up in Airton near Settle. We had a 30 minute cafe stop, i bought a pork pie and a coffee. They wanted £1.30, to eat the pie outside and £2.50 to eat it in the cafe, so i said i'd eat it outside then had it inside while they weren't looking . Then we headed back home more or less the same way. We did 55 miles in 4 hours 2 minutes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2016)

Nomadski said:


> Haven't posted about my first ride on my new CX bike but I went out for a slightly longer ride few days ago to test it.
> 
> When I went in for measuring at Dolans office, I was advised to get a 56cm frame. We went through all the usual stuff and a bike was ordered. A few weeks later I still hadn't heard anything so contacted Dolan and got their sales director on the phone saying the person who had done my fit wasn't with the business anymore (uh-oh) and everyone who had looked at my details reckoned I should have been advised to get a 58cm frame.
> 
> ...



That's a nice looking bike!


----------



## gaz71 (6 Jan 2016)

Im still trying to ride off my xmas booze so i put an extra 3 miles in today.Really enjoyed it as its nice and calm but my legs are feeling it now.


----------



## Donger (6 Jan 2016)

A non-working day today, and at last a break in the weather. Had to stay in waiting for the gas man, so watched the 2nd test from Cape Town until the gas man had been and gone. Kept my fingers crossed, and waited for a chance.
Result! About an hour and a half of daylight left , so I legged it out the door and headed off down the lanes to Arlingham Passage. A dull grey afternoon, so no great photos today, but I took this one of what must be one of the last working ship/boat yards on the River Severn, at Newnham on Severn, opposite Arlingham. (Newnham is one of the villages I rode through on New Year's Day on my way to the Severn Bridge):




Rather than going straight home again the same way, I nipped across to Frampton on Severn (which isn't on the Severn) to Splatt Bridge on the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal. This is my usual turning point on my bread and butter 20 mile local rides. It looked a bit different today, as the line of trees on the canal bank had recently been brutally pollarded. This means that you can see the River Severn (and its flooded flood plain) in the background behind the canal. Beyond that is the peninsula that Arlingham is at the end of:




Then it was lights on time, ready for the return journey. Arrived home after dark, so was glad I'd re-charged my headlight.
Gratuitous shot of my Ridgeback:



At the third attempt this year, finally a ride that I was able to completely enjoy. Not too cold, the floods had receded, and absolutely no wind.... Bliss. That's another 27 miles today, making it 117 miles already this year.
Cheers,_ Donger.
_


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Jan 2016)

I'm sat here trying to explain to myself why this ride was 4 minutes slower than when I did it before Christmas. I suppose it is colder and I am now in Winter mode which means no big ring. 

Then there is the fact I didn't pump the tyres up before I left. I'm sure I had something rubbing on the tyre, a mudguard perhaps? Then I had to slow down for a huge expanse of water that might have been a puddle or an adolecent lake.

Nothing at all to do with being fat and old, oh no!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2016)

Another day of indoor intervals using the stationary bicycle, after meetings(bike club last night) and work(this morning). Very happy with intervals, they really help me to stretch my power a bit more than I would ordinarily on a trainer, and make time pass faster.Very cold weather forecast, so I may have to fix up the basement a bit more, make the atmosphere a bit more cheery.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2016)

Old jon said:


> Was fooled by the weather, as usual. A bright sunny pedal out to Woodlesford ( Holbeck, Hunslet, Stourton, John O' Gaunts ) and through Swillington presented me with a view of Garforth under mist. So I made a swift right turn to Great Preston, followed by a left to Kippax, straight through to find Garforth still in what turned out to be rain cloud. Out to Peckfield, turn left to find this
> 
> 
> 
> so to finish the 32.2 miles through Barwick and Scholes, three lanes and the 50 grin factor whizzzzzzz down Boot Hill. Wet and happy.



At least I had no rain but it was very misty at the top of Box Hill






At least I did not have to deal with rain justmist


----------



## Old jon (7 Jan 2016)

A video of rainy urban Leeds streets anyone? Thought not.

I went out in the rain this morning, the weather looked to be brightening a bit. Hol Beck was at the top of the original masonry along Water Lane, that is about six feet deeper than yesterday's normal level. Past the bus station and right on to Regent Street, an amazing amount of surface water everywhere. The junction at the end of Roseville Road was almost completely under water. Must be the drainage, this is a couple of miles from the river and the other side of Roundhay Road from Roundhay Beck. By the time I reached the Oakwood Clock I was still freezing and I gave up. Eight point six miles by the time I returned home and of course, the rain has stopped now, two hours later. Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## galaxy (8 Jan 2016)

Stonechat said:


> At least I had no rain but it was very misty at the top of Box Hill
> 
> View attachment 115090
> 
> ...


Been a few years since i cycled up there, to Dauphin Sport back in the day, when Tony Mills owned it, got to be over 25 yrs.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jan 2016)

Nice ride out today..avoided the mud trail across Fitzwilliam Estate for obvious reasons lol...
beautiful clear fresh winters day..20 miles ish on my trusty Commencal Meta..still clean too..
i feel great after that..been feeling crap all week with a virus thingy..











Views across nene vally frow west of Peterborough..


----------



## Nomadski (8 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> Nice ride out today..avoided the mud trail across Fitzwilliam Estate for obvious reasons lol...
> beautiful clear fresh winters day..20 miles ish on my trusty Commencal Meta..still clean too..
> i feel great after that..been feeling crap all week with a virus thingy..
> View attachment 115227
> ...



Just look at them skies.....


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/465639527

30 miles in the cold windy wet, then some bell end deliberately drove through a flood next to me, to splash me, I know this because I moved right into the middle of the road to get the most shallow bit, and he still went to my right. He had to stop at the roadworks round the corner, his car 'stalled' and he seemed to be having trouble locating his car keys, to re start it.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (8 Jan 2016)

Got out in dry weather for a nice 30 odd miler today around NE Derbyshire including Hardwick Hall and Bolsover Castle and the I came across a new trail ( to me anyway) The Archaeological Trail an old railway type thingy. Now I should have gone with my instincts and carried on the route planned, but curiosity got the better of me, 1/4 mile in what a nice trail then as with a lot of these things after awhile it dumps you into a 1960's housing estate in Shirebrook ( yes Sports Direct infamy ) with no further signage visible, it took 3 direction requests to get back on route ( with a map ) Still if anyone is this way I can Thoroughly recommend the little cafe at the Old Pleasley Pit that is on quite a few trails. £2.20 for a mug of tea and a Bacon Cob ( roll, batch, bun etc )


----------



## gavgav (8 Jan 2016)

I'm up and cycling for 2016. Made the most of the first calm and dry Friday, in goodness knows how long, setting off after work around 4pm, with the lighter evenings starting to show their face, which is always a mood improver.

Having not been out for around 3 weeks, the legs felt a bit lethargic as I headed into Bayston Hill, but I set my fastest time on the Strava segment up Pulley Lane and so can't have been that sluggish!

Took the longer route around the village and then climbed onto Lyth Hill, before heading up the muddy and puddle strewn track to the top. It is a bit better up there now there are some drainage tracks, but it's still a messy ordeal.

Descended down to Exfords Green, with the skies properly dark now and with clear skies it was lovely to see the stars and planets shining well.

Called on Dad for few minutes for a chat and then continued on to Condover, Betton and home through the estate.

Quite a bit of rush hour traffic on the lanes, but all well behaved and giving me loads of room. Lights must work fine.

Only annoyance was that my gears were a nightmare. Not sure why they should start doing that now, but they were not shifting at all well and jumping around. I think the bike is crying out for its winter service from @Rickshaw Phil. Also my Halfords cycle computer seems to have packed up again and isn't recording anything. Strava did the job through.

15.6 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> I'm up and cycling for 2016. Made the most of the first calm and dry Friday, in goodness knows how long, setting off after work around 4pm, with the lighter evenings starting to show their face, which is always a mood improver.
> 
> Having not been out for around 3 weeks, the legs felt a bit lethargic as I headed into Bayston Hill, but I set my fastest time on the Strava segment up Pulley Lane and so can't have been that sluggish!
> 
> ...




The service can be arranged. With the speedometer it'll either be dirty contacts or the magnet isn't in line with the sensor - not much else to go wrong with the type you have.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The service can be arranged. With the speedometer it'll either be dirty contacts or the magnet isn't in line with the sensor - not much else to go wrong withy the type you have.


If its wireless don't forget there's two batteries not one .I may have found this out


----------



## Oldbloke (8 Jan 2016)

Rain eventually stopped late morning, been waiting since Monday for a break from it.

43 kms on wet and often very mucky roads, plenty of hills but thankfully no strong wind today. Feel a lot better for it but think it will be a while to recover my pre-bronchitis fitness level.

Sadly my beautiful shiny newly renovated Roubaix now covered in road filth, so 2 bikes to clean tomorrow.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> If its wireless don't forget there's two batteries not one .I may have found this out


It's a wired one but I know what you mean, I've had the same trouble.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2016)

Well......that didn't end well

Normal thirty odd mile loop ride through Marple, Brickworks climb, Whaley Bridge. Plan was then Chapel en le Frith then back to Glossop

All going well leaving Chapel. Up a narrow B road called Maynestones Road. Not an easy place for cars to get past, and it's a couple of miles uphill so I'm not going very fast.
Heard a car behind me. There was a smallish widening on the right. So I decided to cycle to the right and wave the car past on my left. Car went past as I was slowly cycling, I cycled on, only to find the car was towing a trailer I hadn't seen. Trailer hit my handlebars, immediately snapped them. Thankfully the driver stopped. Suggested I could still ride back to Glossop (yeah right). After I showed him it was farked he agreed to give me a lift home.

It was a bit 6 of one, half dozen of the other. I should probably have looked behind and seen the trailer. He probably shouldn't have passed with me with a trailer wider than the car (the road was only just wide enough for the trailer). He's offered to pay for replacement parts, I'll pay for labour


----------



## tallliman (8 Jan 2016)

^ I guess that's a reasonable and amicable outcome. Are you OK? 

First commute of the year for me. Beautiful sunrise and some flooded fields on the Trent's flood plain. Largely uneventful really but happy to have done it!!


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2016)

tallliman said:


> ^ I guess that's a reasonable and amicable outcome. Are you OK?
> 
> First commute of the year for me. Beautiful sunrise and some flooded fields on the Trent's flood plain. Largely uneventful really but happy to have done it!!



Fine thanks. I was barely moving, having slowed right down to let the car past. Proof of the pudding will be getting the cash.


----------



## tallliman (8 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Fine thanks. I was barely moving, having slowed right down to let the car past. Proof of the pudding will be getting the cash.



Glad to hear you're ok!


----------



## gavgav (8 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> If its wireless don't forget there's two batteries not one .I may have found this out


This is a wired one. Display still showing, so don't think it's battery related. Tried cleaning the contacts, no luck.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> This is a wired one. Display still showing, so don't think it's battery related. Tried cleaning the contacts, no luck.


My wireless head unit showed time of day etc but didn't show mph or time moving .Changed battery and everything was OK !!! So may be worth a battery .but then battery went in sender as well .I presume your wired sender Dosn't have a battery


----------



## gavgav (8 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> My wireless head unit showed time of day etc but didn't show mph or time moving .Changed battery and everything was OK !!! So may be worth a battery .but then battery went in sender as well .I presume your wired sender Dosn't have a battery


Ah ok, perhaps a battery change would be worth a shot then. It is a while since it had a new one. I don't believe the sender does.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jan 2016)

Went out after lunch.
Just local loop, over Chertsey bridge, up Holloway Hill, at Longcross turned off right towards Virginia Water, round the outside of the park, there is a hill with several descents, but each peak higher than before ( though not actually massive).

Them through the Deer Park, the down Priest hill and left though Old Windsor, over the Bridge and through Datchet, and home via Wraysbury.

30.53 miles @ 16.8 mph 983 ft climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/465750380


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2016)

Took advantage of the combination of dry weather and a day off work to get the first 50 miler of the year in. Once I'd got past the result of a Network Rail Van/Vauxhall Insignia coming together at the top of the road it was out to Ipswich via the back road through Levington & Nacton, doubled back to Falkenham via Bucklesham and then back to Ipswich via Newbourn, Waldringfield and Kesgrave. Then it was back home with an extra loop added on to round up the mileage.

Despite yesterday's rain, the roads were fairly clear apart from one section where the water was deeper than expected and covered my feet at the bottom of the pedal stroke and was too long to freewheel through. Yet again my choice of route and the conditions dictated the use of the Kona Jake CX with full mudguards so it was slow, steady but thoroughly enjoyable.

https://www.strava.com/activities/465873270


----------



## gavroche (8 Jan 2016)

Got up this morning in glorious sunshine ! Must go for a ride then and take full advantage of the weather. So I fuelled up with a good breakfast, filled my water bottles and put my best cycling gear on, including short bibs as it didn't feel cold . Got the new Cube out, checked the tyre pressure, switched on the Garmin l, locked the door and off I went with no particular place to go. I just enjoyed feeling the rubber gently caressing the tarmac and taking me further away from home and the daily grind. The air was still with not a breath of wind, ideal cycling conditions. I looked at my Garmin and was pleased to see I was travelling at a constant 20 mph. Everything felt so good that I was in heaven. No more winter for the time being , just me, my bike , nature and space.... and then...... I woke up.......yes, I was only dreaming.......I looked out of the window and the rain was belting down, trees were bending under the force of the wind and the sky was bordering on black. 
I returned to my warm bed and back to my dream. Oh well, when summer comes I thought.....although the steady 20mph will still remain a dream. 
Goodnight all.


----------



## galaxy (9 Jan 2016)

Work and weather, its really getting me down, cant see me getting out this weekend either.


----------



## SteveF (9 Jan 2016)

Small 23km loop to get some fresh air in the lungs... bit damp but the sun tried to come out from behind the slate gray clouds here and there....

https://www.strava.com/activities/466304995


----------



## Donger (9 Jan 2016)

gavroche said:


> ...... I just enjoyed feeling the rubber gently caressing ........


Whoa! Steady on there! Getting perilously close to bike porn. .... 50 Shades of @gavroche.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (9 Jan 2016)

Hang on in there Galaxy, spring is not too far away. Think Snowdrops and bluebells as you ride in the woods. :-)


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2016)

Hedgemonkey said:


> Hang on in there Galaxy, spring is not too far away. Think Snowdrops and bluebells as you ride in the woods. :-)


Yes daffodils out yesterday!


----------



## galaxy (9 Jan 2016)

Hedgemonkey said:


> Hang on in there Galaxy, spring is not too far away. Think Snowdrops and bluebells as you ride in the woods. :-)


The worring thing is the daffs are out already in our garden.


----------



## Stevec047 (9 Jan 2016)

Took advantage of the little bit of sun that's was forecast from 11 - 1pm to go out for a nice steady ride and the first real ride of the year. Last week's was just a bit of fresh air.

11.5 miles around the country lanes few heavy sharp showers boarding on what felt like hail stones even with my buff over my face glasses on and a beanie under the helmet.

Suprisingly I didn't find it too cold and it seems as if the turbo has paid off a little as I seem to be able to conquer the hills without stopping mid way. Granted still have to stop to catch my breath at the top of a couple of them but it's a good sign that my fitness levels are getting better.


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Jan 2016)

Good club ride today and an added bit to complete the Strava Fondo and the first metric century of the year.

Garmin played up again with the auto-pause even with a different set of sensors so a reset might be needed for the head unit.

Some classic driving today;old biddy pulled out in front of the group and two near head-ons with bods overtaking plus some abuse from some members of the local 'travelling' community.

https://www.strava.com/activities/466507263

Cafe stop at river tea rooms St Ives;


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/466366043

Quite mild, and I finally got to use my spork.


----------



## Old jon (9 Jan 2016)

Almost did not go out, but the rain lightened a bit. The good gloves were dry, no excuse to linger. The round of Holbeck leaves me pointing roughly along Great George Street, and an easy left onto Crown Point Road means I get to choose a route towards Wetherby. I have been using the east of the main drag route lately, this morning confirmed the habit. Oakwood Clock seems to be compulsory, any other road than Roundhay hmm, have to think on that. Anyway, Boot Hill, right onto the three lanes and through Thorner, bounce off Bramham and along to Wetherby. Have a look . . .





A bite to eat and home via the A 58 to complete 31.5 cold miles.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jan 2016)

galaxy said:


> The worring thing is the daffs are out already in our garden.


The Daffodils are out?


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Jan 2016)

Oh should have added that one of the group had a major mechanical with the rear mech hanger breaking and his mech ending in his rear wheel

Luckily happened at slow speed but a bit worrying on a few months old bike.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jan 2016)

Not one, but three weather apps stated it would be dry until 11am this morning, then there would be a chance of a shower before being dry until the sunset.
So up early and out Just after 8.30 to get a half century in before that shower showed itself...

There's no getting away from it, it was a grey morning. Low unbroken cloud and while not misty, there was probably no more than half a mile of visibility.
Still it was dry, the wind was light and I'd layered up just about right, so all was good, eh?

Up to Scholes, then on to Barwick and a quick run down to the bridge over Cock Beck before a slightly slower climb up Cattle Lane. Through Aberford and then up towards Lotherton Hall. Took the road towards Sherburn from there and then left up the sharp rise towards Saxton. 
Through the village and out up the hill and on to the road to Towton. Shamefully there was a fly tipping on the verges just before Towton - clearly someone has just bought a big screen TV but couldn't be bothered to take the packaging to the tip, amongst other things...
Along to Tadcaster, past the still closed road to Ulleskelf, then left at the lights before taking Garnett Lane to add an extra mile or two on before heading to Bramham.
Right at the top of the village to go down the Windmill, setting a new fastest speed (for me) on the bike of 41.3 mph. Childish but good fun 
Into Clifford, then right down to the last turning for Boston Spa. Over the river to Thorp Arch and then right onto Church Causeway towards Walton.
As I reached Walton the heavens opened  Not a slightly early shower, but proper pouring rain. Blooming weather forecasters. Daffodills the lot of them. 

Past a bus shelter with around a dozen ramblers sheltering in it, then a left towards Wetherby.
At this point I decided I'd settle for a metric, rather than imperial half this morning as I was getting soaked, so took the left back towards Thorp Arch and over the river to Boston Spa. Quick left / right then back to Clifford and on towards Bramham, where I stopped at the first bus shelter I'd seen since Walton to put my waterproof jacket on. Better late then never...even with a leaky roof. (Apologies for the poor photo but it's the best i could manage without taking my gloves off)




Set off and immediately heard a noise from the front of the bike - something catching? Had I knocked the mudguard while in the bus shelter?
100 yards down the road was another bus shelter (amazing isn't it? you wait ages for a bus shelter and then two come along together!) so I stopped again and had a look but couldn't see anything obvious so decided to push on and sort it at home out of the rain.
Up Town Hill, then looped back round and headed towards Thorner. Through the dip at Wothersome and just as I started the ascent at the other side, I went to change down at the front and the blooming chain came off. Goodness and botheration I said as I ground to a halt. 
Propped the bike up against a wall, resisting the temptation to throw it into the woods and leave it there, and put the chain back on. 
An easy fix and just as well as I was passed by a group of about 10 riders while sorting it, not one of whom asked if I was OK. Thanks guys...perhaps they were all golfers who'd taken up cycling after reading that BBC article 
Up the hill and on to Thorner, then the drag up to Skeltons Lane and down to home.

*34.52 miles* (55.55km) in *2hrs 24m at an average of 14.4mph* with 1455ft climbed, so that's another entry in the Half Century challenge. 
Although I'd fallen slightly out of love with cycling during the latter half of the ride, the bike is sorted and cleaned now - I've even fitted my new Rockbros bell - and I've dried out so the world is a better place again. 






Not sure what to do tomorrow yet - the Met Office have given out a yellow warning for rain, but a different weather app states it will be dry...


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Not one, but three weather apps stated it would be dry until 11am this morning, then there would be a chance of a shower before being dry until the sunset.
> So up early and out Just after 8.30 to get a half century in before that shower showed itself...
> 
> There's no getting away from it, it was a grey morning. Low unbroken cloud and while not misty, there was probably no more than half a mile of visibility.
> ...


We seem to have had the storm now, hopefully will be fine for tomorrow's club run


----------



## Cush (9 Jan 2016)

First ride of the year because of other commitments First "P" of the year because the hedges are being cut and the thorns not being swept up, luckily less than a mile to walk home.


----------



## kiwifruit (9 Jan 2016)

First ride of 2016, started early cold, wet and miserable. Struggle badly after about 4 miles carried on eventually did 26 miles at a disappointing avg of 12.8 mpg . Maybe better ride tomorrow if the weather holds out.


----------



## iancity (9 Jan 2016)

Blooming heck, where do I start :-(

Not been out since 26/11/15 due to weather and a foot injury...itching to get out and a mate who mountain bikes but got a CX over Christmas wanted to go for a gentle tootle so off we set...everything was fine for first 16 miles (other than new Garmin recording a separate 2.2 mile ride but that was user error)...anyway, came to a turning, right would add about 20 mins onto time, and it was already beginning to get a little dusky and he had no lights, so we decided to take the 'straight ahead' route, past the 'ROAD CLOSED' signs! The road has been closed for 18 months but is due to open in 2 weeks so we thought how bad can it be?

So, after 15 yards we spot a large puddle/lake, about 10 yards long, n/k how deep but we could see the white lines of the road so went through it, only to (inevitably) find in the middle of it the water came up to our calfs grrr...so, soaked feet we continued, surely that was the worst of it....100 yards further down the road, another sign "ROAD CLOSED" and 6 tractor tyres blocking the way..ha, thats nothing to us, climbed over them with bikes on our backs etc only to realise when we put the bikes down the he had a puncture on back tyre (obviously from whatever nasties lurked in that puddle).

15 mins later, its fixed and on our way...actually no, he had 2 punctures, so took another 30 minutes locating it (was now the dark side of dusky!) and fixing it (remember we both had freezing soaking wet feet, the temperature had dropped and wind started as well, thank goodness it wasn't raining!)...so, cycling along and thinking the road meets where we want to be soon, its just round the corner...so we go round the corner to be met with a 30 yard ditch, completely covering the road, about a 5 ft drop to the water in it and god knows how much deeper after that..look at each other and say, we need to turn back but neither of us can face going through that water again that we saw at the start, so ended up crawling (yes, with bikes) under trees to the extreme edge of the ditch, one slip and we were in it...anyway, eventually made it to the other side..haha, what could go wrong now!

Cycled for 250 yards and then just came up (in the pitch black by this point) a wall of earth about 6 ft high right across the road, kinda scrambled to the to of that to see the main crossing that all the plant vehicles had been using, in other words 15 yards of the boggiest wettest thickest grimiest mud you had ever seen...both looked at each other and said "we have come this far"...and started trying to cross it...probably took 20 minutes, soon as you put your foot down you lost a shoe the gunk was so squelchy, and then had to climb up another 6 foot wall of this earth at the other end...was horrendous, the state we (and our bikes were in, bah)...after that a relatively easy ride home, only 2 more obstacles were in the way, 4 8 foot cement blocks but fortunately some more tractor tyres in front so we could climb over, and then an absolutely impassible wall of earth but fortunately the side we could just squeeze through (underneath the barbed wire but by this time could care less!).

Garmin completely cut out where we stopped for a puncture, have to try and find out why, and feel like I have done a 'proper'; cyclocross today.

I'll know next time to
a) understand "Road closed" signs are probably there for a reason, and it probably applies to bikes as much as cars
b) Councils lie when the give dates for roads opening (not a chance in hell that road will be open in to weeks)
c) there is no such thing as "we have come this far..." no, no,no, just turn back!
c) learn to use new Christmas presents (Garmin) before you go out with them

Sure I'll laugh about it tomorrow, whether my bike, shoes, and clothes wlil ever laugh about it not so sure !!

https://www.strava.com/activities/466610974


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2016)

8 miles indoors on the spinner as the snow stacks itself picturesquely about my house. At least, it is already being plowed and s*lted.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2016)

An earlish 23 miles today , wasnt feeling the love as i went up the drive but after 3 miles with a headwind it started to come so decided i would get to the 6 mile point and either head home doing 13 miles or go straight on .

Well i went straight on and had a few little hills to deal with , we coped and then a good 6 miles with a tail wind helped and before i knew iit i was home , safe and dry .


----------



## User19783 (10 Jan 2016)

Just come back from a jolly on my other Genesis bike,.


----------



## Devon lass (10 Jan 2016)

First ride of 2016!, so good to get back out on the bike. Only 8miles, but with lots of hills, good for the legs.


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Jan 2016)

Looked at the BBC weather forecast yesterday morning and it said light showers for the morning. Wrong again! 
Had about an hour of constant heavy very cold rain. We cut short our run and had an early cafe stop. Just had drizzle on way back. Having said that the only part of me that was cold were my toes.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jan 2016)

Not the planned ride, that was to be on the tandem but poor old Mrs Dave has bronchitis 
So off I went on my lonesome into a blowy but sunny Sunday. On my way to Knapwell there were a bunch of crows picking over some road kill, one of the crows was a buzzard. He just about bothered to fly away when I was 3' away from him. Along to Elsworth and this is where it's mostly head wind for 6-7 miles. There are a couple of really exposed bits that make your eyes water....






The above shows one of them, in 100yds the hedge runs out and there ain't nowt To stop it until you go up the hill into Graveley. Once out the other end and you get more of the same, but the wind farm looks different...




There were big flocks of fieldfares around today, some quite close and standing their ground. There were plenty of kestrels too.
Back over the A428 and more quiet lanes leading to the Gransdens. The maggot farm smelling..... well, smelly today!
As I'd taken me best bike out it got a clean once home, as did my Spa. I ignored the boy wonders road bike

31 blowy and sunny miles.

http://www.strava.com/activities/467146097


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2016)

Well, that didn't go to plan....

The aim today was to get my metric century in for January (I'm not planning to do the Imperial challenge this year) so with uncertainty about the forecast weather it looked best to get out early to try and avoid the worst of the showers.

I was on the road a little before eight and relished the quiet roads through Condover and up towards Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell. I was riding against a brisk headwind and using the knockabout bike so wasn't quick, which showed when three riders overtook and just strolled away into the distance.

Near Longnor there were signs saying the road ahead was closed, but fortunately it looks like it's just been reopened and they've missed a few signs. The old Roman road was getting in a bit of a state - potholed, rough and often very muddy. Now though it has a new surface (not the best I've ridden but still nice and new), and they've worked on extra drainage too so it shouldn't get as muddy , for a while at least.

The climb up to Folly Bank (known as Bufton's Bank to you Stravaites) slowed me down again but was sheltered from the icy wind and a welcome chance to get warmed up again. At the top I thought I'd go a different way for a change so turned right and carried on climbing on the road to Willstone where there are some good views.

It's a nice descent from Willstone to Cardington but this was where things went wrong. As I went through the ford at the end of the lane my wheels just went out from under me and I got unceremoniously dunked in the brook.

Once I'd got out (at the second attempt - it was that slippery) and found I didn't appear to have hurt myself I had to make a decision about whether to carry on I was just over quarter of the way into the planned trip but now soaked down my left side and the panniers had been dunked too so that the spare layers in them were sopping. Luckily the spare gloves I had weren't wet so I could at least keep my hands from freezing but it didn't seem sensible to go on especially as I knew I'd be coming out of the shelter of the hills shortly and into that cold headwind again.

Reluctantly I decided to abandon and cut the ride short. It was easiest now to take advantage of the wind direction and have it help me home past Longville, Hughley and Kenley then to Acton Burnell again and back more or less the way I'd come.

While writing this I'm glancing out of the window at a beautifully sunny day with no sign of the showers forecast and the wind has died down so I could have had a nice run to Ludlow and back if I'd stuck to the original route planned. Pah!

32.6 miles this trip, 11.8mph average and my panniers smell like a duck pond now.





Quite a nice sunrise near Cantlop





Between Longnor and Leebotwood - fresh tarmac, new passing places and better drainage. I'm a happy cyclist.





One of my favourite places to view Caer Caradoc





On the road to Willstone.






Looking at Sham Castle. Not the best photo I'm afraid as cold hands and thick gloves don't help photography it seems.





It's turned into a beautiful day. Shame I'm a bit soggy to enjoy it.


----------



## claudbutler (10 Jan 2016)

Bright and breezy today only did 15 mile but feel better for it.


----------



## Dark46 (10 Jan 2016)

Well the 2nd KCC ride of the year for me and for the club. We had a good turnout of 16 people and we split into 3 groups of fast, inter and chilled.

I arrived on time to find @Donger, @gordyfinbar and @Frazzle waiting. @gordyfinbar went with the inters today as he said he had to be back by 12:30, but thanks to him he designed the route fir the chilled group.

Well just before setting off it started to rain, it was then Lisa said it's supposed to rain all morning. So I decided to make a quick stop at the house for my waterproof jacket.

When I got to the end of tge road the chilled group were just coming into sight.

To be honest staying off the main roads is nice as there is a lack of traffic but not good for keeping the bike clean lol. Photo later.

Out of Gloucester we headed towards Ross on Wye before turning into the back lanes before Huntley and heading towards Newent. As we were coming out on the main road before there we decided to head there for a coffee only to find all coffee shops were shut in the village.

We headed northwest and into the lanes again to loop round and come out on the Gloucester Road, there we stopped for a coffee in the Trioscape Garden Centre.

After a brief ride back into Gloucester, where my legs decided they had had enough. So this year I need to work on endurance and keep going out.

A good ride in all and it stayed mostly dry but a few hours of cleaning lye up ahead.
The ride for me was just over 31 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2016)

Today's target was 100km to get Januarys ride in for the metric century challenge which I attempting after last years successful half century challenge .Had arranged to meet at his house at 10.00 Out at 09.00 Anstey ,Cropston, Swithland ,Woodhouse Eaves, Quorn ,Mountsorrel, Cossington and Sileby 16.8 miles done in a hour .Met mate and was looking foward to two hour steady ride as Andy been at bit of the pace recently .From mates upto Seagrave and out towards Old Dalby and into Willoughby on the Wolds .Not sure what Andy had had for Breakfast but we were flying for him. From Willoughby to Wysall .We caught three other riders coming out of the village on a long straight road .They were travelling just about at our pace a quick glance at Andy and a nod and we were off straight bye and taking turns at the front we were batting along at 22 mph and dropped the group .Got to the next junction and both of us are smiling . Through Costock ,East Leake, West Leake and Kegworth were we turned for home .Through Normanton on Soar ,Stanford on Soar ,Barrow on Soar and Sileby where Andy turned for home with 32 miles on the clock at an average of 15mph which he was well happy with his longest ride for weeks and his fastest average. So that left me with 49 miles done 8 miles from home so a long route home planned .Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Cropston and extended loop out the back of Cropston .I as being to feel the effect of all that above average riding now so slowing . Into Anstey still a tad short so a loop round the village and Home . 62.5 miles done just enough at and average of 15 mph.in chilly but sunshine still a bit windy in places .Absolutely loads of riders out today everyone making the most of the dry weather .So Jan ride done 11 to go


----------



## sanddancer (10 Jan 2016)

First ride of the year. I can't believe it is the 10th already  . a lovely dry sunny day so i took advantage. Only 16 mile, I wanted to do more but i left an hour later than planned and wanted to be home by 2:30 to see the grandson.
He's not here though 
the trouble with sundays is the cycleway can be full of dog walkers as today.
I don't mind so much it's just the ignorant ones who block the whole path and don't make any attempt to move. Some sunday bike riders are just as bad 

still I enjoyed it and I'm glad I work shifts so I can get out during the quiet week days too


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/467397077

I got a banker 103Km's in for the metric a month challenge. A very nice ride up to the museum of army flying, then back via Stockbridge and Winchester
















There were a lot of dick drivers out today, the worst of whom nearly rear ended me by driving into the ASL, then when I politely enquired as to what the devil he thought he might be doing, I got a load of mouth, for being a cyclist, and holding him up.
Anyway, nice to be out in this nice (ish) weather. The spork got some more use as well.


----------



## gordyfinbar (10 Jan 2016)

40 miles and 2100ft of climbing this morning . Headed north west out of Gloucester in a group of 6 along the a40 before cutting north through some of the muckiest lanes I've encountered for a good while . Eventually we arrived at Newent which we skirted northward and headed to Redmarley before one of the group punctured forcing us to stop and get cold for 10 minutes before we could get going again . We soon warmed up though as we turned south towards Harpbury into a keen headwind and finally back into Gloucester via the difficult Over roundabout . Not the longest or quickest of rides but quite technical given the conditions and the relentless undulations . Fortunately the group was an experienced one so plenty of signals and calls to keep everyone safe . Garmin showed a 16mph average by the time I stepped off the bike . Missed the rain too . Result.

P.s still can't figure out how to post pics or insert links


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2016)

Fantastic ride out today..sunny muddy fun..


----------



## gavgav (10 Jan 2016)

My first metric half century of 2016 and I picked a hilly one to give myself a challenge, by scaling The Wrekin from the harder direction for the first time. Having not done a big hilly ride since October it was hard going, especially into the strong breeze that seemed to be in my face for virtually the whole ride 

Set off along the cycle paths and past the Sports Village, where the 2nd day of racing in the National Cyclocross Championships was just starting, and then out onto the roads to Upton Magna. There was an awful lot of water and mud on the roads, which was to get worse as the ride went on.

I then went through Upton Forge and stopped on the bridge over the Tern for a snack and a photo.

Water everywhere!





Whilst on the bridge an Audi came storming up to the bridge, having become another victim of the Satnav error here! They looked all shocked that their way was blocked by a narrow bridge and big stone, and the female driver obviously didn't fancy the 3 point turn now required, with me looking, so swapped with the chap and he did the turn and sped off back the way they'd come from 

I continued up to Wroxeter Roman Village and then took the NCN route around through the modern Wroxeter, and came across 2 floods. The 1st was fine, but the 2nd far from it, being much longer and deeper than I thought it would be and with water up to the axle I had to dip both feet in the icy cold water and filled my shoes up .

I stopped after climbing the hill the other side, bailed my shoes out and wrung some water out of my socks, but that meant feet like blocks of ice for the remaining 20 miles of the ride.

I crossed the busy Ironbridge road and climbed up to the crossroads, before turning left and the very steep but short climb up Charlton Hill, pausing at the top for a breather and a photo.

Nice sunny shot of The Wrekin





There was then a nice downhill section to Wrekin Course, which is a steady climb from this direction. I then began the serious climb of the ride, one which appears in Simon Warren's book of 100 best climbs in the UK, from the bottom of The Wrekin up to Little Wenlock. It was not very enjoyable to start with, due to a multitude of stupid drivers making a pigs ear of trying park amongst the hundreds of cars abandoned by walkers heading up The Wrekin. I negotiated them and then the initial climb through the trees isn't too bad, other than a knob head in a sick green Fiat Uno who passed me closely on a sharp bend and cut across the front of me. I try not to react these days, but he had a gesture, idiot. 

The climb then seriously ramps up once you leave the trees and boy it was hard work. 784 ft climb in 1 mile, my biggest single climb yet on a bike.

I was glad to reach the top and then enjoy the long descent to Little Wenlock and down Spout Lane. I then turned left and continued downhill on a section of new road for me, through Eaton Constantine. I paused for lunch at the crossroads before pressing on down to Cressage, crossing the A458 and the climb up Shore Lane to Harnage and Cound. There is another lumpy section to Eaton Mascott and Berrington, and I then encountered my second stupid old knob head, in a roller skate Mercedes, who squeezed past me on a very narrow section, when if he'd waited 10 seconds there was a pull in. He had a gesture and a verbal volley because it was downright bloody stupidity. Why are some drivers such complete prats with a brain the size of a pea? 

I was flagging by now and it was a slow crawl to Betton and home.

35.5 miles, 1605 ft of climbing


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2016)

56 miles the journey, Earlswood the destination, I went into the craft centre today rather than the Plant Centre. Dry morning for a change, cold with a cold strong wind slowing me down and making me work harder than I wanted. late getting up so had abandon plans to join a club ride, out of Coventry across hearsall Common, through malfunction junction and through Tile Hill to Balsall Common, coming out of Balsall Common I came across the Solihull slow group and sat in till Hatton, lefrt them and continued past Hatton Country World and through Lowsonford to Earlswood. Lots of people out in the lanes, cyclists, horse riders, dog walkers and walkers, everybody enjoying the dry weather. Riding out of the cafe I turned right past The Plant Centre and though Tanworth In Arden then turned left onto Pig Trot Lane to join my route out, then I turned through Hockley Heath and on though Chadwick End to Balsall Common and across Coventry home. A better ride than Tuesday, but I'm still slower than a slow thing on tranquillizers, but there were glimpses of my old self so I'm getting better, tired now but happy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2016)

gordyfinbar said:


> 40 miles and 2100ft of climbing this morning . Headed north west out of Gloucester in a group of 6 along the a40 before cutting north through some of the muckiest lanes I've encountered for a good while . Eventually we arrived at Newent which we skirted northward and headed to Redmarley before one of the group punctured forcing us to stop and get cold for 10 minutes before we could get going again . We soon warmed up though as we turned south towards Harpbury into a keen headwind and finally back into Gloucester via the difficult Over roundabout . Not the longest or quickest of rides but quite technical given the conditions and the relentless undulations . Fortunately the group was an experienced one so plenty of signals and calls to keep everyone safe . Garmin showed a 16mph average by the time I stepped off the bike . Missed the rain too . Result.
> 
> *P.s still can't figure out how to post pics or insert links*


If the pics are on your computer click on "Upload a File" next to the "Post Reply" button and it'll open a small window from which you can click on the "browse" button to find the file you want.

With links you just copy the address from address bar at the top of the page you want to insert and paste it into your message or, if you want to be a bit flash, highlight the text you want to make into a link then on the toolbar for the new message click on the icon first right after the text ones (should say "link" if you hover over it) and paste the link into the dialogue box that appears.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> My first metric half century of 2016 and I picked a hilly one to give myself a challenge, by scaling The Wrekin from the harder direction for the first time. Having not done a big hilly ride since October it was hard going, especially into the strong breeze that seemed to be in my face for virtually the whole ride
> 
> Set off along the cycle paths and past the Sports Village, where the 2nd day of racing in the National Cyclocross Championships was just starting, and then out onto the roads to Upton Magna. There was an awful lot of water and mud on the roads, which was to get worse as the ride went on.
> 
> ...


Ah, you got wet too. Shame about the idiots. Glad you've got the ride done in that direction though - hard work but quite satisfying I find.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well, that didn't go to plan....
> 
> The aim today was to get my metric century in for January (I'm not planning to do the Imperial challenge this year) so with uncertainty about the forecast weather it looked best to get out early to try and avoid the worst of the showers.
> 
> ...



A like doesn't seem quite right here, but you deserve one for joining the wet club!! At least mine was only wet feet and that sounds nasty. At least you weren't hurt


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> A like doesn't seem quite right here, but you deserve one for joining the wet club!! At least mine was only wet feet and that sounds nasty. At least you weren't hurt


Thanks. I think I was quite lucky. The worst thing (apart from getting cold and wet) was the finger tips on my left hand were numb for a while. All seems normal now though. I'll probably find a few aches in the morning.


----------



## gordyfinbar (10 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If the pics are on your computer click on "Upload a File" next to the "Post Reply" button and it'll open a small window from which you can click on the "browse" button to find the file you want.
> 
> With links you just copy the address from address bar at the top of the page you want to insert and paste it into your message or, if you want to be a bit flash, highlight the text you want to make into a link then on the toolbar for the new message click on the icon first right after the text ones (should say "link" if you hover over it) and paste the link into the dialogue box that appears.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.



Yes thanks


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> View attachment 115489
> View attachment 115490
> Fantastic ride out today..sunny muddy fun..


Grand, always say mud = fun .


----------



## Donger (10 Jan 2016)

A really good "Chilled Group" club ride today for the five of us, including @Dark46 and @Frazzle. The rain just about stayed away, and the temperature never got below 1.7 degrees. There were a few muddy puddles and one or two wind affected stretches, but overall a very nice route in my favourite conditions. Headed out of Gloucester on the A40 to Birdwood, before heading up Bulley Lane to Tibberton, Kent's Green and then Newent. 

Being the "Chilled Group", it would have seemed wrong not to make a cafe stop, so we departed from the official route to scour Newent in vain for any cafe that was open. I remembered that there is a was a Christian book shop/ cafe by Newent Lake (called the "Good News Cafe") so we turned off the High Street to give it a go. Turned out it was the bad news cafe today, as there was a "closed" sign hanging in the window, so we headed off for Upleadon and Highleadon without a coffee break.

The Leadon Valley was badly flooded, but our route back to Gloucester was clear and the roads were quiet. No nobber drivers today. Once back on the Newent to Gloucester road, we found a garden centre with a cafe, and made the most of the chance to thaw out our feet. @Frazzle kindly got the coffees in for everyone, and the ride home was all the more comfortable for it. As @gordyfinbar said, the worst bit about our rides to the West of the Severn is always the roundabout at Over. For me, this is always something I dread, getting across two lanes of fast traffic to turn right at the roundabout, then crossing two more lanes of even faster traffic to turn right onto the Western bypass. Fortune was on my side today though, as I timed my arrival at the traffic lights at Over to perfection, being able to sprint away out of the bus/taxi/cycle lane and across into the r/h lane with split second timing. A nice feeling not to have to worry about the manouevre. At the end, I rode with @Frazzle before adding on a handful of extra miles around the lanes, ending my ride on a fraction under 38 miles. A nice ride.

Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jan 2016)

Went out on the HDW club ride

Bad start when I realised preferred bibtights and some other cycling clothes were still in the washing machine!
However out the warmer ones on and was OK

Went in the much smaller group intending to go to MIlford (but we didn't - see later)
we intersected the other group a few times.
Getting near Seale, we came to long flooded section of 150 yards with several inches of water
I did have shoe covers, but this was too much water.
So we stopped at Seale tea room like the other group

Fortified by a toastie and a cafetiere of coffee, we all rode back together. Went back a different way to ensure feet did not get any more wet, should that be possible.
Later found I had not started the Garmin
Lost at least 8 miles with the Climb up Puttenham Hill

So all in all I estimate 54 miles @ 16 miles per hour
About 1450 feet climbed

The ~(mangled) Strava ride is here
https://www.strava.com/activities/467293615


----------



## Saluki (10 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/467507556
Leg turner around the block with Hubster. Nice ride, gorgeous sunset (no camera) and a bit parky!!
7.2 miles. Better than 0 miles.


----------



## PatrickPending (10 Jan 2016)

quick 50kM from Northenden down to Alderley Edge then somehow making it to Prestbury, then back. Don't really know my way round here. First long ride since pulling my Achilles tendon - so wanted a nice flat ride in the Cheshire plains. Seemed to cope ok though!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2016)

Today's ride was like an old reunion. It's been so long since we have all cycled together in one group. Like the old FNRttc & SMRbtH days. The ride was to take us to that old regular Friday Night Ride haunt of the Waterfront Cafe in Whitstable. 
So was out of the door at 7am with the temperature gauge showing a chilled 4°. Luckily all the storms that battered the house during the night had cleared off, though it did leave very wet roads and the promise of more rain to come.

I first met up with @Mista Preston and @arallsopp on the A20 RAB and knock me down with the proverbial feather. They were there before me. On the way to Dartford we were joined by @zigzag and @martint235 . At Dartford @rb58 was waiting.

We followed the Classic FNRttC route from Dartford. A nice tailwind pushing us along but having to contend with some very mucky roads and a few flooded roads on the way. This wasn't got to be a clean bike or person ride. Just outside Whitstable we had a puncture. me, on the front tyre. Oh well. Considering the conditions 1 puncture between us all in the mucky conditions wasn't bad.

Breakfast at the Waterfront






Mucky bike at the Waterfront





Waterfront views inc. Arallsop's spectacularly fast bent. 





The Thames Estuary. You can see the wind farm on the sea horizon to the right of the picture..





Mucky ride equals mucky boots





Fully carbed & tead up, it wasn't long before we were back on the road, retracing our route back to Rochester, but this time with a cheeky little headwind making going just a little bit too harder. It was still cold and the roads still wet and mucky, but we made good time At Gravesend I turned right off the main drag a turn too early. But no worries. It meant we followed the River Thames for a little while and managed to get a nice shot of the Queen Elizabeth II Bridge at Dartford,





Just as we reached the bridge, the sky turned a very angry dark, steel grey colour. We could tell we were heading for a soaking. The rain did hit us and blimey it was cold. Freezing cold rain, rain that stung the face. Mercy be the shower only lasted five minutes or so and soon passed.

So. 119 miles for the day.
Century # 2 for 2016 and 168 over all.

A great ride with some great people. It was cold and it was mucky. But it's been a long while since we have all cycled together as one group. 'twas like a FNRttC & SMRbtH reunion. It made for a highly enjoyable days riding. Thanks guys.


----------



## tallliman (10 Jan 2016)

Nice 37.7 miles ride round the flat bits north of Loughborough. Managed to keep the ride a little less hilly than recently in case I fancy a ride to work tomorrow too. Also took on a nice 2 mile detour off the main road through Shardlow to Ambaston. Quite a nice thin road on the whole with courteous drivers! All in all, a good ride!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2016)

gordyfinbar said:


> P.s still can't figure out how to post pics or insert links



I edit my photo's to 800 wide before uploading. Use the _Upload a File _button, bottom right of the pane when writing post. Upload the photo you took and then click _Full Image._
You can also_ Drag and Drop _a photo to the writing area if that is easier.

For links, just copy and paste. (CtrlC / CtrlV if that makes sense?) They become 'clickable' one the post is posted.

Hope that helps a bit 

_Edit: just seen that @Rickshaw Phil has already done the bizz a few pages ago.... _


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Jan 2016)

Little roll out with the better half today;

https://www.strava.com/activities/467365603

Used the single-speeder so the longest I've been on that so far;wind a bit stronger than anticipated but a good run nine the less.


----------



## Mark1978 (10 Jan 2016)

First ride out on the new Defy today. Did just under 40 miles but after the first 10 my achilles were feeling quite tight. I think I have the saddle up sightly too high and need to move the cleats back on my shoes to stop what is probably a bit of heel down motion. I think that i didn't have this issue on the old bike as it was so much smaller and my legs were not stretched out as much.

All in all though, a good ride, slower than I expected due to the pain I was feeling. Everything else on the bike felt more confortable.

https://www.strava.com/activities/467428105


----------



## Donger (10 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> _Edit: just seen that @Rickshaw Phil has already done the bizz a few pages ago.... _


Yep. A multi-talented multi tasker, our @Rickshaw Phil. Today he's been both bike snorkeling _and_ trouble shooting.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2016)

It had stopped raining by the time I was ready to leave, but it was impossible to avoid the puddles / floods/ unofficial fords. I missed the start of the Chorlton Wanderers ride, so I made my own way to the pub in Wilmslow where we had an amazing Sunday carvery at The Riflemans Arms. Then I rode back with them to Chorlton, delivered some post to my son in Stretford, then home. 46 miles total. Sunshine nearly all day which was lovely, but a cold headwind this morning though.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> I then began the serious climb of the ride, one which appears in Simon Warren's book of 100 best climbs in the UK, from the bottom of The Wrekin up to Little Wenlock. It was not very enjoyable to start with, due to a multitude of stupid drivers making a pigs ear of trying park amongst the hundreds of cars abandoned by walkers heading up The Wrekin. I negotiated them and then the initial climb through the trees isn't too bad, other than a knob head in a sick green Fiat Uno who passed me closely on a sharp bend and cut across the front of me. I try not to react these days, but he had a gesture, idiot.
> 
> The climb then seriously ramps up once you leave the trees and boy it was hard work. 784 ft climb in 1 mile, my biggest single climb yet on a bike.



Fairly sure @Rickshaw Phil led me on this climb during our ride last month.

I was forewarned by him of the indiscriminate parking, although I think this was the stretch where I had my one close pass of the day.

Getting up the nastiest part of the climb was OK, as it should be for me on my ebike, although I did pull one involuntary wheelie.

Somehow or other Phil, on a heavier bike than mine, only dropped behind by a few metres - when he pops out of the saddle there's some serious power being put down.

The pair of us were scalped by a roadie on a newish looking Canyon.

He passed me just as we crested the rise, and said something which I didn't quite catch.

Call me a cynic, but I suspect the thinking behind the remark was: "Look at me, I've done the pair of you and I'm still not out of breath."


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2016)

Ridden most day s so far this year, but they're generally commutes so not exciting enough to warrant putting here! The miles are ticking along though.



Stonechat said:


> Went out on the HDW club ride
> 
> Bad start when I realised preferred bibtights and some other cycling clothes were still in the washing machine!
> However out the warmer ones on and was OK
> ...


 
HDW meet on Staines Bridge don't they, and meet at the boathouse on Chertsey Lane? Only a mile from me I've often thought of joining, but the 54 miles at that pace is too much for me at the moment. Do they do a slower/shorter run?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (10 Jan 2016)

Staple diet run from Penistone to Dunford Bridge and Winscar Reservoir.
Cold headwind was a bugger but good sense of achievement.
Not many braving Winscar. Looked ace though with moody cloud, failing light and dark choppy water.
Coming back down was a hoot with a tailwind.

Good to see lots of others on two wheels too.


----------



## gordyfinbar (10 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I edit my photo's to 800 wide before uploading. Use the _Upload a File _button, bottom right of the pane when writing post. Upload the photo you took and then click _Full Image._
> You can also_ Drag and Drop _a photo to the writing area if that is easier.
> 
> For links, just copy and paste. (CtrlC / CtrlV if that makes sense?) They become 'clickable' one the post is posted.
> ...


Thanks anyway


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2016)

I've been a bit lax in posting my rides here recently,.. Still, here we go for 2016

Out on the CX today, with a lazy start due to a late finish from w*rk this morning.

I was mainly on back roads for the first half of the ride, including a few of my favourite ups and downs from Cogenhoe, Whiston and Easton Maudit, in towards Rushden and Wellingborough.






_Castle Ashby estate house. _

The only part of the ride I wasn't to keen on was the ride from Rushden to Irchester and Wellingborough as it's a bit of a racetrack. Still, with bright flashing lights, fore and aft, I survived to ride another day!
On from there was into a slight headwind, but nothing like there's been recently!







A most enjoyable solo 33 miles, with a bit of a headwind on the return leg, but nothing too harsh after the recent gales! 
Just got back home as the rain started. Timing is everything 

https://www.strava.com/activities/467391578


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (10 Jan 2016)

Forgot I took a pic:


----------



## derrick (11 Jan 2016)

Had a nice ride to Richmond Park today, Going through London is a bit of a pain, To much traffic, lovely bright day a bit of a nip in the air to start with.
Arrived at the park and one of the guy's wanted a coffee, but soon talked him out of that as we had only done 20 miles.
We carried on riding two laps of the park, Was a lot of cars there so we had to keep slowing up. 
After that decided to go to Look Mum No Hands, that was a waste of time full of non biker student types, not a seat to be had any where
Never mind we decided to ride back to our local Weatherspoons for a nice brunch washed down with a couple of beers.
Great day out with a great bunch of mates.
https://www.strava.com/activities/467508244


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jan 2016)

I managed 35 miles yesterday, though 14 of those were in the front room on the turbo. I had to warm up before going out as it certainly was cold! The low sun was blinding too!


----------



## gbb (11 Jan 2016)

17..tbh not very enjoyable miles... delivering a small package.

Forgive me, i'm a bit low...life changing illness 3 years ago, a foot thats had me limping for maybe 4 weeks, a chesty cough for maybe 3 weeks...bugger, ive felt better. My fitness is about rock bottom.
Result, 17 miles where my legs felt like lead. It'd have been so easy to take the car but still glad I didnt.

It isnt always easy....


----------



## Katherine (11 Jan 2016)

gbb said:


> 17..tbh not very enjoyable miles... delivering a small package.
> 
> Forgive me, i'm a bit low...life changing illness 3 years ago, a foot thats had me limping for maybe 4 weeks, a chesty cough for maybe 3 weeks...bugger, ive felt better. My fitness is about rock bottom.
> Result, 17 miles where my legs felt like lead. It'd have been so easy to take the car but still glad I didnt.
> ...


Well done.


----------



## gavgav (11 Jan 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Fairly sure @Rickshaw Phil led me on this climb during our ride last month.
> 
> I was forewarned by him of the indiscriminate parking, although I think this was the stretch where I had my one close pass of the day.
> 
> ...


Yes I think it was the same climb. @Rickshaw Phil has much more power in his legs than me, he's like a machine! 

Rather interestingly there was a tweet from Telford police today, reminding drivers that double yellow lines around The Wrekin are there for a reason and that fines will be handed out....I wonder if they had complaints or had been on patrol around there yesterday!


----------



## gavgav (11 Jan 2016)

Donger said:


> Yep. A multi-talented multi tasker, our @Rickshaw Phil. Today he's been both bike snorkeling _and_ trouble shooting.


----------



## gavgav (11 Jan 2016)

gbb said:


> 17..tbh not very enjoyable miles... delivering a small package.
> 
> Forgive me, i'm a bit low...life changing illness 3 years ago, a foot thats had me limping for maybe 4 weeks, a chesty cough for maybe 3 weeks...bugger, ive felt better. My fitness is about rock bottom.
> Result, 17 miles where my legs felt like lead. It'd have been so easy to take the car but still glad I didnt.
> ...


But you got out and that's what matters


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jan 2016)

gbb said:


> 17..tbh not very enjoyable miles... delivering a small package.
> 
> Forgive me, i'm a bit low...life changing illness 3 years ago, a foot thats had me limping for maybe 4 weeks, a chesty cough for maybe 3 weeks...bugger, ive felt better. My fitness is about rock bottom.
> Result, 17 miles where my legs felt like lead. It'd have been so easy to take the car but still glad I didnt.
> ...


Well done getting the ride in.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> Yes I think it was the same climb. @Rickshaw Phil* has much more power in his legs than me, he's like a machine! *
> 
> Rather interestingly there was a tweet from Telford police today, reminding drivers that double yellow lines around The Wrekin are there for a reason and that fines will be handed out....I wonder if they had complaints or had been on patrol around there yesterday!


  Should I be worried about how I'm getting talked up at the moment. People might take it seriously.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jan 2016)

There were a few aches this morning and I can tell which bits of me hit the ground first yesterday , but I was alright to ride the commute today.

It was a pretty routine ride there and back with nice light winds today adding 23.4 miles to the tally for the year at 13 mph average.

Got a couple of photos:





This one didn't really work as I'd hoped. The Wrekin has a crown of cloud with the summit just poking through.




I was much more pleased with this one from the return trip - Sunset over the flood plain at Atcham.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jan 2016)

@Rickshaw Phil 

Since @gavgav enjoyed that climb so much, I wonder if this is a good time to tell him his presence will be requested for our next outing?


----------



## gavgav (11 Jan 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> @Rickshaw Phil
> 
> Since @gavgav enjoyed that climb so much, I wonder if this is a good time to tell him his presence will be requested for our next outing?


 Definitely up for that. I will be the slow one at the back


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2016)

I have been slacking due to Christmas/NY travels, a chest cold, and family visits up here. In fact, I had only ridden 2 miles since doing a half metric century on 20th December. I have been feeling a lot better the past couple of days and have stopped coughing so it was time to make the effort to go out. I didn't fancy anything too energetic though so I was pleased to get a call from a friend in Hebden Bridge asking if I fancied meeting her at a cafe there for lunch. I wanted to see how the town is recovering from the recent flooding, and I also wanted to buy a bottle of the soy sauce that I like so I agreed to ride over.

My mind was back in cycling mode 30 seconds after setting off. My legs could feel their 3 week lay-off but soon got into it. My lungs were more reluctant and were crying "_Cough, splutter, blimey, that air is cold - you don't really want more oxygen do you?_" 

When I arrived in Hebden Bridge, it was obvious that the town centre IS badly damaged. The Co-op is the main supermarket for the town and that was completely trashed by the flood waters. They have a temporary shop in their car park. I saw lots and lots of other closed down shops, estate agents, banks etc. There was a large hand-painted sign in the window of the LBS (Blazing Saddles) which had clearly been badly hit - something along the lines of 'Proud to live and work in this great little town'.

The cafe that we went to had reopened but we there was a damp, musty smell from the flooding.

The shop I bought my soy sauce from had also been flooded but they had managed to reopen.

I spent half my life in the town and it is sad to see it like that now. Councils, the environment agency, government, residents and business owners in towns at risk like this need to have a complete rethink. They can't keep just pumping out flooded premises every couple of years. The solution has to be a combination of better upland water storage, better valley flood defences, and better water-protection measures for buildings in the flood zones. Some of the businesses are already up and running again. Others took a year last time. It wasn't just due to where they were.

Plans to extend the ride into something more exciting were shelved and I settled for a 10 mile round trip. I'll try and get longer rides in later in the week.


----------



## Saluki (11 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/468348707/segments/11253239096

I needed to get out to do something about feeling stressy and anxious. It was darned cold out there but I went anyway. For some reason, Eric the bike, decided we were going up Convalesence Hill. I got 1/3 of the way up, stuffed my gears a bit and nearly fell off but managed to wobble a lot and stay upright. Nobody saw so that was OK.
I just did the same block as yesterday and then headed down to the viewpoint and met Hubster, who had the dogs. Walked around the block with the dogs, then rode home again.
10.13 miles in 48 mins or so. I still cannot feel my right thumb and Hubster had to rescue me as I got stuck in my lid. Cuppa now


----------



## Saluki (11 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have been slacking due to Christmas/NY travels, a chest cold, and family visits up here. In fact, I had only ridden 2 miles since doing a half metric century on 20th December. I have been feeling a lot better the past couple of days and have stopped coughing so it was time to make the effort to go out. I didn't fancy anything too energetic though so I was pleased to get a call from a friend in Hebden Bridge asking if I fancied meeting her at a cafe there for lunch. I wanted to see how the town is recovering from the recent flooding, and I also wanted to buy a bottle of the soy sauce that I like so I agreed to ride over.
> 
> My mind was back in cycling mode 30 seconds after setting off. My legs could feel their 3 week lay-off but soon got into it. My lungs were more reluctant and were crying "_Cough, splutter, blimey, that air is cold - you don't really want more oxygen do you?_"
> 
> ...


How about telling Brussells to do one and start dredging the rivers again. I reckon that might help.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jan 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Ridden most day s so far this year, but they're generally commutes so not exciting enough to warrant putting here! The miles are ticking along though.
> 
> 
> 
> HDW meet on Staines Bridge don't they, and meet at the boathouse on Chertsey Lane? Only a mile from me I've often thought of joining, but the 54 miles at that pace is too much for me at the moment. Do they do a slower/shorter run?


@cosmicbike Yes they meet at Staines Bridge 9.15 Sunday mornings - Check this page at the website
http://www.hounslowanddistrictwheelers.co.uk/club-runs/ to cover the occasional variation in time

There is often a shorter option - which we did yesterday - but you can expect over 40 miles
Speed is typically 16 mph, but in a group, provided you tuck in it's easier than you think


----------



## Katherine (11 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/468348707/segments/11253239096
> 
> I needed to get out to do something about feeling stressy and anxious. It was darned cold out there but I went anyway. For some reason, Eric the bike, decided we were going up Convalesence Hill. I got 1/3 of the way up, stuffed my gears a bit and nearly fell off but managed to wobble a lot and stay upright. Nobody saw so that was OK.
> I just did the same block as yesterday and then headed down to the viewpoint and met Hubster, who had the dogs. Walked around the block with the dogs, then rode home again.
> 10.13 miles in 48 mins or so. I still cannot feel my right thumb and Hubster had to rescue me as I got stuck in my lid. Cuppa now


----------



## gavgav (11 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have been slacking due to Christmas/NY travels, a chest cold, and family visits up here. In fact, I had only ridden 2 miles since doing a half metric century on 20th December. I have been feeling a lot better the past couple of days and have stopped coughing so it was time to make the effort to go out. I didn't fancy anything too energetic though so I was pleased to get a call from a friend in Hebden Bridge asking if I fancied meeting her at a cafe there for lunch. I wanted to see how the town is recovering from the recent flooding, and I also wanted to buy a bottle of the soy sauce that I like so I agreed to ride over.
> 
> My mind was back in cycling mode 30 seconds after setting off. My legs could feel their 3 week lay-off but soon got into it. My lungs were more reluctant and were crying "_Cough, splutter, blimey, that air is cold - you don't really want more oxygen do you?_"
> 
> ...



It's sad to hear how bad things are up there and I hope the weather can relent and let people try to recover bit by bit


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jan 2016)

I did 22 miles yesterday. It must've been my coldest ride since last January. I was glad to get home, my fingers had that horrible throbbing pain for about 10 minutes,when the blood starts to flow back into them.  My body was ok though as i donned 5 layers for the ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> How about telling Brussells to do one and start dredging the rivers again. I reckon that might help.



From what I've been reading dredging is part of the problem.

Anyway,usual A10 roll in helped though by the awesome new Exposure front light,nice wide beam and no-one flashed me so obviously the dip beam works.

After yesterdays sad news(put a downer on my B-day)thought I'd give the ride an appropriate title on Strava;

https://www.strava.com/activities/468574828


----------



## Old jon (12 Jan 2016)

Two days off. Sunday intentional, cinema, drinks, meal. Yesterday morning the shower switch went on strike, so after checking that it was the switch, off I went to buy a replacement. That and fitting it took most of the daylight hours. So, this morning, off I go. Decision already made, confirmed when I felt the weather, a brisk trip to Otley and back was indicated. No side journeys and no hanging about for sandwich eating, OK I ate half of one before the cold got to my fingers then gloves back on and away I pedalled. By the time I reached home I had covered 26.8 comfortable miles. Gloves, new and brilliantly warm, £10 in TKMaxx, thinsulate skiing gloves I reckon, windproof but not waterproof, which is a shame. Never mind. The other shame is that I cannot seem to turn on the little video camera when wearing them, so you are all spared that. For today.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2016)

A nice, if badly planned, 14 miles this morning. Tried to avoid the wind but to no avail. On the plus side the new DHB longs with windproof panels (a useful Christmas present) were great, though it did feel odd not getting a wind chill feeling until halfway down the thighs. Sure some bits of the male anatomy appreciated it though


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2016)

Stonechat said:


> @cosmicbike Yes they meet at Staines Bridge 9.15 Sunday mornings - Check this page at the website
> http://www.hounslowanddistrictwheelers.co.uk/club-runs/ to cover the occasional variation in time
> 
> There is often a shorter option - which we did yesterday - but you can expect over 40 miles
> Speed is typically 16 mph, but in a group, provided you tuck in it's easier than you think



Thanks for that. I think I'll get myself a bit fitter first then, 40 miles would be tough for me at the moment.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2016)

Henley In Arden The destination, 50 miles the journey. My second visit to Ye Old Pound Cafe and I took a different route out of the city, across Coventry through Earlsdon and right onto the Kenilworth road then turned left at the top of Gibbet hill down Stoneleigh Road across the A46 then right at the bottom to pick up the lane that runs parallel with the A46, across the Leamington road then right into Leek Wootton, right then left across the main road and past the Police Headquarters then left into Rouncil Lane, I stayed on that road until I got to the junction with Fish Lane where I turned right for Hasely and my usual route past Hatton Country World and right towards Lowsonford and on to the Cafe. A cold grey morning, though not as cold as I was expecting, with a strong head wind blowing that gave me another slow hard ride, it had actually brightened up a lot by the time I was crossing Coventry, though its pitch black now and P**** down, I did quite well with the showers this morning, the main one started as I approached the Cafe so I could sit with my coffee watching it come down, the rest never amounted to much. My ride back followed my usual route except for taking the first right turn in Hockley Heath instead of the second, I used a small lane to get back on route again. A better ride than the last two but still a bit slow, I'm hoping to pick the pace up a bit as time goes by.


----------



## Buck (12 Jan 2016)

A bit slow on writing up here: -

Saturday I had the afternoon off (Mrs Buck and Buck Jr's all at the Panto  )

I hadn't been out on the bike for a few weeks  so really wanted to get out. I decided I would do my usual route to see how the legs were and get some fresh air. The weather was cold and a little misty and as it was PM when I got out, it was only going to get colder so wrapped up and I was off. On the return leg it started to rain - they certainly sting on your face when you are moving at a reasonable pace !!






https://www.strava.com/activities/466560992


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have been slacking due to Christmas/NY travels, a chest cold, and family visits up here. In fact, I had only ridden 2 miles since doing a half metric century on 20th December. I have been feeling a lot better the past couple of days and have stopped coughing so it was time to make the effort to go out. I didn't fancy anything too energetic though so I was pleased to get a call from a friend in Hebden Bridge asking if I fancied meeting her at a cafe there for lunch. I wanted to see how the town is recovering from the recent flooding, and I also wanted to buy a bottle of the soy sauce that I like so I agreed to ride over.
> 
> My mind was back in cycling mode 30 seconds after setting off. My legs could feel their 3 week lay-off but soon got into it. My lungs were more reluctant and were crying "_Cough, splutter, blimey, that air is cold - you don't really want more oxygen do you?_"
> 
> ...



There were a set of pictures posted on my facebook page showing the damage and the cleanup in Hebden Bridge, very sad to see the town in such a state.


----------



## Jon George (12 Jan 2016)

Have begun getting back to my weekday keep-fit route of Ipswich to Kirton and back. I can tweak it a bit, depending on how I'm feeling, and the face-battering wind on the return leg persuaded me to cut it to only 15 miles.

A drinking buddy bought his wife a new iPhone for Christmas and they very generously gave me the old one. So I attempted a selfie and I'm not too sure if continuing to take them on future rides is a good idea. 

Me, with Shaun and buddies (and some weird attachment to my ear) near Bucklesham.


----------



## Oldfentiger (12 Jan 2016)

Over the hill for a haircut and back. Only 3 miles, but at least I left the car in the drive. Every little helps 
Short sharp shock, that was.

https://www.strava.com/activities/468789359


----------



## Spoked Wheels (12 Jan 2016)

Today I took the bike I'm going to do my first ever tour this summer, for a test ride . A very cheap bike that I'm borrowing to see how I get on with my first touring adventure.....

The bike fell really good, smooth and comfortable. 41 miles but I could have continued for a lot longer if I could spare the time.


----------



## teaboy (12 Jan 2016)

Spoked Wheels said:


> Today I took the bike I'm going to do my first ever tour this summer, for a test ride . A very cheap bike that I'm borrowing to see how I get on with my first touring adventure.....
> 
> The bike fell really good, smooth and comfortable. 41 miles but I could have continued for a lot longer if I could spare the time.
> 
> View attachment 115707


I have know what bike that is PLEASE


----------



## tallliman (12 Jan 2016)

I wouldn't normally mention my normal 40 mile commute but after a rainy 22miles toward Derby in drizzle and a horrid headwind in the morning, I had high hopes of really enjoying the ride home.

First ten miles, a shade under 20mph average speed. Then a loud bang and a ride that quickly became wobbly. Jumped off and found a flat front tyre but no tyre levers. Two passing cyclists then came by in opposite directions, whipped off the tyre and enacted the change in fast dying light. So it is to them I must thank for helping me sort that out quicker than I could've done on my own without the tools on me. Slow pootle for the last ten miles back home with one of them. Thanks to them both!!


----------



## Spoked Wheels (12 Jan 2016)

teaboy said:


> I have know what bike that is PLEASE



It's a carrera subway.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jan 2016)

Cold commute this morning but not as bad as I thought it might be so a little overdressed tbh.

Took a while to get any momentum going but a good steady commute.

https://www.strava.com/activities/469293867

Oh and have I mentioned how awesome the Exposure Strada is

And DHB Roubaix tights are nice and cosy;not even the latest ones either.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jan 2016)

Cold though not as bad as I feared it might be
Got out for a ride round the lanes beyond Chertsey, nice rolling terrain, when it's chilly I try to keep the pace up to keep warm, though the thicker tights seem to hinder me a little bit
Still a nice ride
24.7 miles, @ 16.6 mph
797 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/469397247/


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2016)

Really nice fresh winter day again here in Peterborough ..













quick 15miles ,the wind was cold but i got well wrapped up...

Milton Ferry Bridge over the river Nene..
Fitzwilliam land and a nice trail to follow..


----------



## Old jon (13 Jan 2016)

Cold again, it seemed to take a long while to get warm. I keep calling South Yorkshire flat, and I keep finding inclines there. Three sides of the Holbeck square, Hunslet Road and its differently named bits and up the hill to John O' Gaunts, Cut the corner to Woodlesford, noticing its the second time of passing that Rothwell Cycles has been shut, Swillington and on to Garforth. The cliff does not seem to get any easier, through Peckfield and on to Sherburn, which looked a bit like this.



The last bit of the video has me pointing towards Lotherton, and it is an almost routine trip from there through Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Thorner lane, left onto Skeltons and straight on to Red Hall Lane, left onto the A 58 and that wonderful whizzzzzzz down Boot Hill. 34.2 miles in all, totally enjoyable, lucky me.


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Jan 2016)

Decorating duties have stopped my cycling for the past week & also reminded me as to why I dislike doing it so much so it was back to normal today with a slightly extended midweek regular route taking in Minstead, Emery Down & Bolderwood before extending up to Redlynch & back down to Furzley & Tatchbury.

Despite setting off in broken sunshine it was certainly chillier than when I rode last week so an extra layer base was in order along with the Northwave extreme boots to ensure comfy warm feet as there's nothing worse than cold toes when out on the road as these do the job nicely.

The south-westerly wind determined the direction of the route, keeping to the tree lined roads into it before turning across the more open parts of the New Forest with a much appreciated tailwind & despite a brief cold shower brought in by the cloud in picture no. 2 it was still a very pleasant 37 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/469510027


----------



## Jon George (13 Jan 2016)

I thought it would be criminal to waste such glorious sunshine, even if it was cold, and managed to get out this afternoon - though I was feeling tired from my obligatory mid-week spell at my part-time job. A spin out to Kirton and beyond to Falkenham. A lovely 19 miler and said hello to the same woman out riding her horse twice as I looped around. She had a bobble on her helmet ...

Still playing with the new toy. This overlooking Bawdsey. (I'm sure you good people will let me know if these selfies are too much. )


----------



## redvision95 (13 Jan 2016)

First commute on the Saracen I purchased from my brother today.
Five miles there. Five miles back. 
Bike performed OK. Needs some tweaking. Legs hurt like a biatch now.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jan 2016)

At last. That bug has b*gg*red off. Still chesty but time for a test of the legs. It was cold out today tho' so I dressed well. Ashleworth seemed like a good idea but the steep little ups around Redmarley were tough on weakened legs. I had decided Woolridge was off today's menu so I took the easier way round. At Ashleworth I found the floods were well up. No Hams for me today so it was up Wickridge Street for Corse Lawn where the Electricity Power Network guys had a helicopter on the common and one in the air circling and hovering. Down at Chaceley they had an inflatable rib ready for an excursion out into the floods. Presumably some poor property owner was surrounded by water and had lost power too.

I took the standard run back from Chaceley although I had to detour through Clive's Farmyard to miss the worst of the flood there. I still had a few yards of flood to ride through but no worries. My lack of riding was showing as the pace fell away on the way back. Glad to have climbed back on today but nearly two weeks of no rides leaves some of the usual bits with an ache. I expect a few more rides will fix that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jan 2016)

A 55 mile club(slow members)ride from Whalley to Garstang and back today, taking 4 hrs 27 minutes. We were pelted by hailstorms so much on the way there, that some riders turned back but the thought of that cafe stop(tea and fried egg butty)kept the rest of us going! It was dry and sunny(ish) on the way back so all in all it wasn't a bad ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2016)

Yesterday's ride, posted late as usual..
I was hoping to get out for a few hours before work, but Mrs Pete was expecting a parcel so one of had to be in. This meant that I could only pop out for a solitary hour. Still, one hour is better than no hour, so off I went for a pedal on the CX around some local roads and villages.
The ride was marred by one dangerous individual in a Transit Van who took umbridge with me riding in primary though a narrower part by doing the revving the engine and shouting bit, totally making a fool of himself..





Personally, I don't reckon there's enough room to be safely overtaken for this 100 yards. He then proceeded to to go on my inside as I was signalling right at the top, and cut in front of me after shouting assorted stuff out of his window, such as 'Why are you riding that far from the kerb' 'Get on the pavement' 'Four eyed twat'. So, LA06 XKD, I have the video of your dangerous driving..
@biggs682 will know the ride up through the village to The Worlds End pub on to the A4500.
About half a mile later, I caught up with him _(no, I wasn't in hot pursuit, it was the circuit I was riding up to Overstone_) stuck behind the P*ncture Fairy trimming the hedges in a bloody great big tractor, and a few other farmers in smaller vehicles. I wonder if he abused them in the same way for daring to hold him up for 30 seconds. I somehow doubt it 

Still, hopefully Karma will catch him out one day soon.






Thinking of what to have for lunch before w*rk.. Hmmm, I wonder!?

On with the ride as I still had 40 minutes left before having to be back. I carried on through Overstone and Moulton village then homewards through round Spinney industrial estate as it's a more direct route, and less busy roads.

Back home on 15 miles in 59.41minutes.... Timing is everything!! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/469385556

Mainly  with a bit of


----------



## Jon George (14 Jan 2016)

Decided to finish bedding-in an indulgent back-up set of Schwalbe Marathon Winters for #3 Patsy The Hybrid and did 10 Rice Krispie miles out to Levington and back. As there was a brief flurry of snow, followed by drizzle, as I was getting dressed, I also experimented with some discounted ski trousers I got from Aldi for £5.99. Rather pleased with the result - it wasn't boil-in-the bag!


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/470180515

Just a short one today, got a bit of a squirm on some frost earlier, but the squirm was much more controlled, on soft 25's.







You have to say it out loud





Good job I added some anti puncture tape last night.






Lovely day for it.

Tested out the replacement brake blocks and pads on the Triban. They are much better than the originals.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2016)

Nice path..nice daey @Racing roadkill


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> Nice path..nice daey @Racing roadkill


Had to pull up onto the path to get the chunk of glass out of my front tyre. It survived due to the anti puncture tape I used last night, God bless Halfords.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2016)

3rd slog on the excersise bike for me this week..30 mins keep cadence to 85..90.
watt output 380..450..600 cals and my heart rate reached 170bpm..for a while..
i may get some rollers..i duno..id prefer to do this on my road bike as i think ill ride a lot longer..

Im lucky to have a very large back room 30m2 so loads of room..

ill ask about rollers in ? Where would that be..?


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jan 2016)

Like most of the nation I'm carrying some extra Chrimbo ballast that needs shifting, so decided a city jaunt on the Mercian single speed was in order to kick start some fat burning. 




Went past a sour faced old ladies house, she's probably struggling to heat this pile on her pensioners winter fuel allowance. It was cold and windy, this week is the first I've worn full fingered gloves. I was hoping to get some nice winter sunshine or sunset shots but the weather wasn't playing ball. 

Despite the missing sun and my 8 year old bog standard compact camera, I like this photo




I don't think I'll ever tire of cycling around London, every time I'm away I'm surprised how much I miss it., even in winter. The headwind sections kept me honest and after a few hours it was cold enough I got that numb face feeling, Amanda Holden must feel like that all the time. Back across the river past the Shard, which just needs an eye of Sauron photoshopping in.




36.5 miles is a nice primer for a longer geared ride at the weekend, weather permitting. It feels like my cycle legs are returning, roll on spring.
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7574326


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jan 2016)

Another day with a cold start but went out, like Wednesday over Chertsey Bridge and more ot less improvise a route, this time I incorporated some intervals

From Chertsey through Thorpe, back through Virginia Waters and Lyne to Chobham Common and Chobham and then back via Sandpit Lane and Philpot Lane, very beautiful , almost don't look like this part of the world, then back via Ottershaw, and the outskirts of Addlestone

28 miles @ 16.6 mph, with 787 feet climbed.

Cold but the sun was shining, recipe for enjoying the ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/470770484


----------



## Jon George (15 Jan 2016)

Well, today I was glad that my #2 Patsy CX is a triple - the ride out to Falkenham had a fabulous tailwind and was extremely enjoyable, but, of course, the return provided for an equally fabulously powerful head-buffering and I had to engage the granny ring to make any sort of progress. And, apart from navigating the occasional patch of ice and wet road hiding in the shade, the real problem came from the low sun flickering through the bushes. (The other downside to cycling in winter is how the naked hedgerows exposes how this country contains too many litter louts. Rant over, move along, nothing more to see. )

Toes got a tad cold, even with two pairs of socks and overshoes - I think I'll look into thermals, or even splash the cash for proper winter shoes.

This out near Kirton.


----------



## Old jon (15 Jan 2016)

Almost didn't bother this morning. The water in the bird bath was ( and still is ) frozen solid but I have not had that much riding so far this year. I thought I would be best on busier roads, from the point of view that they would have less ice than side roads. How right I was.



Just along the road from the end of the video there is quite a flood at the bottom of the dip, and I did not fancy that at all. There is a left turn into Bardsey old village just before the flood, so I went that way and turned right up Castle Hill ( anyway, the road to East Keswick ), only to be met at the top by ice and snow, slither-slide-swear, turn around and go home. So, 20.7 miles starting with the usual Holbeck traverse, Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road, past the bus station and point the bike up Roundhay Road, Boot Hill and down through Scarcroft. Back the same way, as above, except Black Bull Street from Crown Point Bridge, along to Leathley Road, Jack Lane and Dewsbury Road. Home was wonderfully warm.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jan 2016)

Nice sunny stuff out there so I thought a bit more rehab would be a good idea. Cold wasn't a deterrent but there turned out to be some ice in places. Not show stopping amounts thankfully. It seemed a good idea to take the standard Strensham loop. I seemed to pedal fairly well except for the westerly sections when a strong nagging breeze had my pace dropping to below 10 mph on the run up the Guarlford road. The River is going down now but New Street in Upton is still under. Won't be long now I suspect. Nice outing and normality is gradually being restored.


----------



## Cush (15 Jan 2016)

Slow (very) and steady 20.25 miles from Longtown to home via Gretna, Rockcliffe and Carlisle. Went down to see what state the Sheepmount tracks are in but the bridge to the gym and tracks is barred off. Nice to get a decent ride in again, this was the first twenty I have done in at least three months and boy do my legs know it. One spot in the road near Cargo where the ice was very thick and slushy and a couple of other places where there was patches of late black ice other than these bits of Chili Peppers the only problem was the log lorries between Longtown and Gretna.These were scary.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jan 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Like most of the nation I'm carrying some extra Chrimbo ballast that needs shifting, so decided a city jaunt on the Mercian single speed was in order to kick start some fat burning.



Impressive average speed considering the location. Nice one!

Graham


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/470942343

103 miles (actually 115, but my phone died for 12 miles weirdly) up to Guildford and back. My god it was cold in North Hampshire this morning. Lots of Ice and frost and slushy mud.




























Nice way to get my imperial a month off the ground though.


----------



## Archeress (15 Jan 2016)

I finished my loonie-versity exams yesterday and before lectures start again next week I wanted to stretch my legs. My ride also had another purpose in that my parents gave me a cycle bell for Xmas but the clamp was too small for the handlebars so I wanted to see Rob at http://www.reallyusefulbikes.co.uk to see if he would exchange it for me (I didn't have the receipt).

My route took me out to Winterborne and then heading for Westerleigh where Robs shop is based. Spent a while chatting with him and he kindly exchanged the bell for a nice shiny brass mini bell, http://www.reallyusefulbikes.co.uk/_shop/bells--brass/mini-brass-bell/.

After leaving Rob, I headed for the Acorn cafe and had some tasty carrot cake and coffee (laced with some whiskey from my hip flask). Getting back on the bike I headed for the ring road along a quiet cycle path.

At this point my Garmin Edge 810 decided to shorten my route by cutting across a section of the ring road, and whilst I didn't get lost, the directions could have been clearer.

Heading for my loonie-versity, I knew I was not far from home and was glad of it as I had taken the GT MTB out for a spin and I was feeling puffed.

Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/470866399

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Glow worm (15 Jan 2016)

A day off here today so a shortish loop around the fens here.

With the low afternoon sun it made for great owl spotting weather with 4 barn owls and 1 short eared owl seen around Wicken and Burwell Fens. They show up beautifully in the sunshine.






The windmill at Wicken.

The frost stayed all day in sheltered spots- that's a first this winter here. By about 4pm it was around freezing point so I didn't hang about on the home straight. 18 miles in about 3 hours which included lots of tea/ owl breaks!


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/470942343
> 
> 103 miles (actually 115, but my phone died for 12 miles weirdly) up to Guildford and back. My god it was cold in North Hampshire this morning. Lots of Ice and frost and slushy mud.
> 
> ...


Amazing to do such a ride in the chilly conditions, CHAPEAU


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Like most of the nation I'm carrying some extra Chrimbo ballast that needs shifting, so decided a city jaunt on the Mercian single speed was in order to kick start some fat burning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get a couple of those pics in the Cycling Photo Challenge


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jan 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Amazing to do such a ride in the chilly conditions, CHAPEAU



That's the thing about the challenges, without them, there would be no way I'd put those miles in in these conditions.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jan 2016)

32 miles of winter sun fun today on the ice bike, very cold but once I got going I was soon nice and warm. Front wheel decided to go a bit wobbly on me and make some horrible grinding noises with still a few miles to go, so I limped it to the lbs and then walked home. Stopped and took one picture and my hands went that cold I decided that I wasn't stopping for another.






https://www.strava.com/activities/471355063


----------



## SteveF (16 Jan 2016)

A 50.5km loop around Rainham Marshes, lovely out there if a little cold... Only down side was a brace of punctures, one in the front and a matching one in the back...

https://www.strava.com/activities/471487672


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jan 2016)

Mini maiden voyage for "Gloria".
Just a couple of wee spins around the block to test her out. Sorted the front brake this morning (in the living room, when Mr M was away golfing ).
Wee rattle from the rear mudguard and needs some minor adjustments for position but on the whole really pleased, nice comfy saddle too.
Was a bit worried about the weight but once we get going just fly along .
I think we're going to have lots of fun


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471475317

Little ride to go and get some jockey wheels for the Triban, then back home on the scenic route.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jan 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 116053
> Mini maiden voyage for "Gloria".
> Just a couple of wee spins around the block to test her out. Sorted the front brake this morning (in the living room, when Mr M was away golfing ).
> Wee rattle from the rear mudguard and needs some minor adjustments for position but on the whole really pleased, nice comfy saddle too.
> ...


Gulf Porsche 917 colours. Fair play


----------



## Cush (16 Jan 2016)

Was about to change to go out on the bike SWMBO and junior SWMBO were out with the dogs, all was peaceful. Then the window cleaner came as he went off with £12 the snow started to fly and it is lying. So no bike at the moment.


----------



## BrynCP (16 Jan 2016)

Set off for a quick 20 miles today but ended up doing 32, despite the average temperature of 0C!

Could be mistaken for a summer's day.


​


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jan 2016)

With last years painful black ice incident still fresh in my mind I did all I could to avoid a repeat today including going out later, choosing a flattish route to avoid big downhills & even walking around one wet & glistening looking corner & thankfully despite a few scary moments I made it in one piece!

Sticking to relatively main roads to start, I still wasn't convinced that they had been gritted so caution was the order of the day as I made my way up to the north of the New Forest & my dilemma, how to get back down the hill at Godshill as I knew the side roads always have standing water & won't have been gritted & the main road has a nasty bend & may have been gritted? Carefully down the main road it was & onto the flat but still wet roads down to Ringwood where my walking episode took place on a particularly sharp damp bend with little room for error.

Ringwood down to Brangore was on country lanes before hitting the forest roads again which were generally dryer & in better condition as I made my way to Burley & the southern half of the forest, past Sway & onto Pilley, Boldre & Norleywood before heading for home via Beaulieu Road & Colbury.

63 mostly enjoyable miles but it was hard work concentrating on every single damp looking bend & I'm starting to prefer rain!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/471567855/overview

Apologies for the lack of descent photos but a) I didn't want to brake unless I had to & b) it was too cold to keep taking my gloves off! 





Frozen ponds even at 2pm!




Looking across to the Isle of Wight




The usual wildlife pic!

Special thanks to DHB, Castelli, Northwave & Buff for keeping me warm.


----------



## Mark1978 (16 Jan 2016)

23 miles today in the cold - couldn't do more due to being on call this weekend, but layered up and was nice and toasty. Beautiful day for it. Second ride out on the new Giant and this time, with the saddle lower, i didn't get any pain in my achilles thankfully. The bike is just brilliant. I had to outsprint a nasty old German Shepherd that chased me for about 100m. Pesky thing.

https://www.strava.com/activities/471530406


----------



## Osprey (16 Jan 2016)

At last the first ride of the year for me as I have been recovering from a chest infection. A 10am start and 1 degree C so the plan was keep to the coast line and avoid any icy roads. A quick run down the busy North Gower road before switching to the lanes running across the marshlands at the head of the estuary and joining the millennium coastal path running through Loughour, Llanelli, BurryPort and Pembrey before returning the same route. A flat 32 miler and wind free day made it a relatively easy ride, but in this cold I'll take that, and its also my first points on the board for the half century challenge.





View of Llanelli coastal Path






View of Bay Bach (baby bay) with its sculptured headland and distant view of the North Gower coast across the Loughour estuary.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jan 2016)

A 0 degree ride, I think I timed my weekend ride perfectly, having checked the forecast, I left in the sunshine and returned just as the snow was starting to stick. Only 18 miles, out through Walkden, Farnworth , Kearsley , Agecroft , Whitefield , back through Prestwich , Agecroft, Swinton. I don't think I burned off all the calories from last night's curry but there were a few steep hills to warm up the legs. Glad there was no wind!


----------



## Saluki (16 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/471655177

This year I am determined to join in with the Metric Half Century thing. Weather, apathy and a filthy cold has slowed me down a bit over the last week and I've not been out since that wee 10 miler last Monday.

The sun was shining and I was all warm after a nice walk with the dogs for an hour or so, up to the viewing point and back. Running up and down the beach trying to encourage our Greyhound that he did want a run today cos he ain't getting one tonight, I've seen the forecast. I suggested to Hubster that we go for a ride, he said "Yeah, OK then" so I stuck while the iron was hot, lobbed his cycling longs at him and said 'let's go'.

We rode a nice little 18 mile loop out to Kirton then towards Brightwell on to Bucklesham and back. We took it steady as I don't believe it was 5 degrees out there at all on account of their being some ice on the puddles. I was feeling pretty good so once home, I dashed in to the loo (took a never ending phone call from someone wanting guitar lessons "_I'm in the middle of a bike ride and I've got 14 miles to go before I get home - losing the light - It's freezing out here - really need to go, teacher will be in touch tonight - no not immediately I'm 14 miles from home out on my bicycle - no, I don't carry a laptop so cannot email him. Can't email him from phone, it's freezing out here I would have to take my gloves off - snowing! Yes it is - no, not in Norwich I live in Suffolk, different weather here_"(big lies but I wanted him off the phone). 8 Bloody minutes  Normally delighted to talk to guitarists.)

I hopped back on bike and headed off up to Old Felixstowe and headed along my 'round the block' ride but turned left at a junction instead of straight on, for no other reason than I'd not been down there before and wanted to see where it went. Back up the the cliff tops. Not a huge surprise there. Rode the 'round the block' ride properly until Walton then turned right up to the Sausage Shop roundabout, all the way round and back home via Old Felixstowe (again) and along the prom & Sea Road when the prom got a bit busy. 

Got home 10 mins before Hubster left for dialysis. He was told to stay put and keep the phone with him as the temperature was dropping like a rock and I was worried that if I came off and hurt myself, that I'd get home and be locked out. I told him that I had no key with me and he was to not leave for dialysis until I got home.

32.27 miles or 51.9km in 2:30. First 18 miles a whole lot slower than the 14 after. Hubster wants to do the half metric century as well, so it looks like I'll be doing a second one this month. We shall see how his resolve lasts 

Feet have defrosted. Yay. My MTB boots are fabulous but the last 2 miles my feet seemed to freeze. I blame the prom.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jan 2016)

Another cold but bright day. Steve E. organised the meet with Sara P. and me in the Green. Julian H. would be at Upton. On our way over to meet Jules a huffing and puffing Mark L. caught up with us. He'd not said he would attend or we would have waited. All good tho'.

Jules wasn't his normal self so he peeled off at Castlemorton to head back home. So back to 4 again. As we headed for Clencher's Mill a sheep attempted to charge through the hedge several times to avoid us. Never heard of stock proof hedging and obviously didn't remember how to reverse the escape route. A farmer chap appeared and grabbed it so I'm sure it was returned to its field.

DeLilah's had only one bowl of soup left but three riders who fancied it. Steve and I opted for beans on toast so Mark was the lucky one. Then it was time for the run to Colwall and the climb of The Wyche. I think time off the bike compounded by Christmas feasting shows mostly on these climbs. Mark's climbing is always hard for him. At least I didn't huff and puff quite so much.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jan 2016)

Chilly club ride this morning,short detour as we missed the turning for the cafe stop;nice place though with a particularly nice bakewell slice.

Not the fastest ever club ride but very enjoyable with the roads being better than we all thought they would be;also kept nice and cosy with only the toes being cold.Fingers were chilly to start but warmed up with the Castello chiba gloves keeping the cold air at bay,a  to the Sportful Fiandre/norain bib tights too.

https://www.strava.com/activities/471489006/overview


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jan 2016)

Two minds about today, due to the sub-zero temperatures, so decided to have a rare ride out on the hybrid with it's wider and treaded tyres.
As I was going mainly off road, decided to wear my new Altura MTB shorts but what about my lower legs in these arctic conditions? No problem - Mrs ND got me a winter pack from Planet X that included some 365 knee warmers - they'd be idea.
Put them on under the shorts and they didn't feel overly secure but I thought they'd be fine.
Faffed about for ages getting ready (for reasons I still can't explain) but eventually set off and by the end of the street I felt the first knee warmer sliding down. By the next junction the second one was on it's way to join it...bah! Back home to change (0.42 miles done).
Out again with leg wear that stayed in place and no firm plan about where to go. By heck it was cold.
Out through Cross Gates, then up towards Thorp Park. At the turning onto the bridleway (NCN R66) all the cycleway signs have been removed and then further on the bridleway has been closed by the site developers with no diversion signs, so had a bit of a mooch before retracing my steps and taking an old route across the site. I'll report both these issues via FixMyStreet as they need sorting.
Back onto the bridleway and the run up to the M1 bridge. Across then the long descent down through the woods to where the tarmac road starts again. Only the odd ice patch on the ground, which was nicely firm under the wheels.
Left at the end, then left again onto Nanny Goat lane and up past the stables and then onto the bridleway to head back under the M1.
This would have been VERY muddy if not for being frozen - as it was I was cycling on sheet ice between the ruts in the mud, sometimes breaking through to the mud and puddles beneath, sometimes flexing the surface. Good fun though!
Down to the farm, then Barnbow Lane, over Cock Beck and right onto the bridleway across Garforth Golf Course. Again, the frost / ice saved this from being a mud bath and there were only a couple of hardy golfists out on the course. Past the farm shop and out up Ellis Lane, across Long Lane and onto NCN R66 again and up to Parlington Woods.
Again, firm ground beneath my wheels to start with just intermittent ice, but as i got into the woods proper it got muddier and icier (is that a word?) and there were a couple of inches of standing water through the haunted tunnel.
Onwards towards Aberford through the woods, slipping and sliding here and there but keeping going.
Out of the woods and the descent down to the village was very icy and the only place I encountered a numpty - walking his dog, him on the right of the path, dog (on a lead) on the left. He was facing me, can't have not seen me approaching for at least 100 yards but still made no effort to allow me room to pass. Given the ice I was hardly going fast but he still had to make his point didn't he? Twit.
Anyhow, back on the road and up to the Almshouses for a drink, a piece of flapjack and a photo.




Refreshed and starting to feel even colder, it was back on the bike and retracing my steps on R66.
Passed a group of horses and riders just before the tunnel and then 5 deer ran across the route about 100yds in front of me and vanished into the woods, which was quite impressive.
Back down to Long Lane, then Barwick Road for another loop along Nanny Goat Lane - stopped to let a horse and then a car pass. You can't be too careful with horses can you, especially on icy tarmac? Or cars...
Then the bridleway (more horses) and onto Manston Lane, then through Pendas Fields and up to home.

Just *18.3 miles* today, at an average of *10.3mph* which I don't suppose is bad for largely off road in muddy / icy conditions. At least I got out!

I had started the day with an inkling to to a metric half, but I don't think I had another 13 miles in my legs at that point and I was too cold to face another hour or more in the saddle.




Tomorrow is looking like a snow (in fact it's meant to be snowing now), so it might be a lie-in and then a movie day...


----------



## IBarrett (16 Jan 2016)

I had my first ride on my new-to-me road bike.
The first time I've been on a road bike in more than 40 years so I was a bit worried to say the least and taking it easy.
Until a guy on a similar bike shot by me so I put some effort in and caught him up.
I asked if I could ride with him a bit to push me along and we had a really nice 20 mile outing.

Its the first time I've ridden with someone else, so that was two firsts for me today.

I told him about CycleChat so we may get a new member too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jan 2016)

Snow!! 
A freezing but clear morning turned into a snowy afternoon, shame I did not have the right gear on to stay out more.
Having lost most of my commuting milage in January (took my holidays to do some sorely needed home decorating) any excuse for a ride is welcome.
I dressed warm but presentable  to ride to town to meet my auntie for lunch.
Half way there I had to stop to put my waterproof trousers on, it had started snowing slightly. This soon became a proper "must stop frequently to take pictures" snow fall 
When I finally got to town, my auntie phones to cancel, can't blame her as she is elderly and the cold was bitter. I was ok on the tractor ice spikers bike, every revolution of the pedals feels like a mini Everest  was actually quite hot, but my jacket was not a waterproof cycling one, I was also getting a wee bit hungry so had a wee wander in town then turned back for home, via the most untreated cycling paths I could find, all adds to the fun!
Only saw another 2 cyclists, none too steady on their wheels. Discovered from Strava that they were both out in their lunch for a ride.
Joggers and canoeists on the river Clyde also out in droves while the snow was falling, it's not only us cyclists that are weird! Have to ride out again tomorrow, can't wait!
Pictures:

The People's Palace in Glasgow Green

Water sports in the snow

Cycling path along the Clyde



Reluctantly, I'm almost home.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Fine thanks. I was barely moving, having slowed right down to let the car past. Proof of the pudding will be getting the cash.



Update on bike damage; cheque arrived in the post. Nice bloke. I've said I'll pay for the fitting labour (and the bar tape) as he gave me a lift home and paid up without quibbling


----------



## Archeress (16 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Snow!!
> A freezing but clear morning turned into a snowy afternoon, shame I did not have the right gear on to stay out more.
> Having lost most of my commuting milage in January (took my holidays to do some sorely needed home decorating) any excuse for a ride is welcome.
> I dressed warm but presentable  to ride to town to meet my auntie for lunch.
> ...


Showed my fiancé your photos as he grew up in Cumbernauld and his first job was as a technician for Glasgow loonie-versity. He never went near the Peoples Palace as it was apparently a rough area when he was there. He did say that he and a school friend used to go to the greyhound racing at Shawfield.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jan 2016)

Decided it was time for the Cube to get a proper outing on a mixture of surfaces. Started with a short road section, then a bridleway, back on road to what I thought was a public right of way, but has got a full metal gate (locked and no way round) blocking the route so I had to double back and went along Felixstowe seafront, skirted the docks and up another bridleway towards home. From there, it was round to Falkenham where I stopped for a quick natter with my mum & stepdad who were just returning from a walk in the area, and down yet another bridleway to the river wall. It then got very muddy & slippy along the river wall path - to the extent that I decided it was safer to walk after I found myself sliding towards the edge of the path and the silty river below. Once I regained solid ground at Felixstowe Ferry, I headed back inland and took the reverse trip along the first bridleway, and continued off road back to the road back to Falkenham, looped round there and Kirton before heading home. 

27 miles in perfect weather conditions and finished off with a hot shower and hot chocolate. I now have one very muddy bike to clean tomorrow morning, although I took the sensible precaution of removing the worst of the mud from the front dérailleur mechanism before putting the bike away.

https://www.strava.com/activities/471626082


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jan 2016)

I managed an estimated 18 miles today. I say estimated as my computer's battery died half way along, so i guessed the remaining miles, though i've done that route umpteen times before so i'm probably right. I kept to the main roads which were gritted. The snow came down with force at one point. I had to look out for those idiots who like to throw snowballs at passing cars, spotting ME and taking aim. Luckily all attempts missed me.


----------



## Cush (17 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> had to look out for those idiots who like to throw snowballs at passing cars, spotting ME and taking aim. Luckily all attempts missed me.


Well done for doing the snow ride but if it had been me I would have stopped and thrown snowballs back


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jan 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I managed an estimated 18 miles today. I say estimated as my computer's battery died half way along, so i guessed the remaining miles, though i've done that route umpteen times before so i'm probably right. I kept to the main roads which were gritted. The snow came down with force at one point.* I had to look out for those idiots who like to throw snowballs at passing cars, spotting ME and taking aim*. Luckily all attempts missed me.



Last time some young scrotes lined up to snowball me I just slowed down ready to stop, they dropped the snowballs, I carried on riding.


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2016)

Out for a longish ride on Patsy #3 The Hybrid to try out the studded tyres with low pressure in them. Lovely little loop of about 28 miles through Tuddenham St Martin, Culpho, Clopton, Crettingham, Cahrsfield, Debach, Bredfield, Bealings, Playford and home. Saw a number of riders in shorts ... respect. 

This out near Tuddenham.







I've resisted the urge to upload the selfie I took today - it looks like I am peering into a Christmas bauble.

I'm now off to the pub ...


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jan 2016)

Just a short one on the Boardman MX today.

https://www.strava.com/challenges/january-2016-climbing-challenge

Yay

and
https://www.strava.com/activities/472267054



2 and a bit miles short of 200 for the week.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jan 2016)

Just a short one with the boy today, he was on his CX tractor, I was on my best bike, it stayed clean too!
My best wildlife sightings were a long tailed tit and two hares, they weren't together obviously. Tits n hairs..... Calling @Fnaar 

Roll on Spring! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/472234932


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2016)

Quick outing to wakerley and fineshade..no snow in peterborough but a fair bit 20 miles west of Peterborough....bloody cold too.but not too bad once warmed up..


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2016)

Up at 8.30 pulled the curtains back and was greeted by a winter wonderland at least an inch of snow . Rang mates who live 7 miles away in the lowerlands to see if they had it as well yes just as bad so morning ride called off as they planned turbo sessions. Pottered bout till 11.30 road at home looked clear and I knew the roads around the park would be clear as hundreds visit it when it snows . So grabbed Humpf the hybrid out of the shed patted the roadie not today son . So up through Newtown Linford which was packed as the park car park was full so people just abandon cars everywhere. Up Sharply Hill when I came across old John in the snow ,no that @Old jon the Leicestershire landmark.




Left at the crossroads on to Benscliffe road





Left at the next crossroads and down pass the golf course .no golfists out today swung a ride at the next crossroads towards Swithland.




Winter view over Swithland woods.
Through Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston, Anstey .Still felt OK so turned to Groby back past Groby pool to Newtown Linford and back to Anstey . 17.1 miles done in cold but nice conditions . roads were ok just we snow at worst will be a mess if it freezes . So glad I got out really enjoyed it just a few other hardy rides out today .


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2016)

We stayed at Ansty Hall a few yrs ago..nice hotel and the pub across the road is great for grub.
@13 rider


----------



## Saluki (17 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/472367755

Off out for a pootle in the sunshine with Hubster. We went up towards Brackenbury Leisure Centre and then out along Walton High Street to the big roundabout then over the A14 and towards Kirton, as per, but turned off towards Falkenham as we've not been down there before. We followed the road, right up to the dead end (to see what was up there) then retraced our tracks and decided whether to go straight on or right. We saw another cyclist coming from the right and after much wobbling about (couldn't unclip) decided to go down to see where it want. Nice cyclist chap asked if we knew where we were going but we said that we didn't really care at it was Sunday.
Off we went through Falkenham Village, followed the sign to Kirton and then turned for home there, as Hubster didn't want to go too far today - he was saying 8 - 10 miles, I was thinking 'fat chance, hardly worth going out'. We stopped at the 10 mile point and ate cake, that we'd taken with us. In Trimley, neither of us could face that road again, it's so boring, that we headed down Gulpher Road and did most of the 'round the block' route backwards but headed right up Cliff Road and then wandered down to the Prom to have a slow amble back.

The prom was heaving so we got off it at the Theatre and took our lives in our hands on Sea Road, past all the grockles trying to park/unpark/control kids with bikes/scooters/Vshaped scooters/Skateboards/Hoverboards etc. We didn't see any tee shirts and flipflops today as we were concentrating on staying alive. If this is what January is like, I'm glad I'm moving away before Summer. I've lived at the seaside before but it wasn't full of idiots in 4x4s and kids on hoverboards.
Feeling old 

17.73 miles in just over an hour and a half. We weren't hurrying.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> We stayed at Ansty Hall a few yrs ago..nice hotel and the pub across the road is great for grub.
> @13 rider


Anstey hall ? .Ansty without the e is near Coventry I'm Anstey with an e near Leicester common mix up .Both used to be spelt the same much confusion so we had an e inserted.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> Anstey hall ? .Ansty without the e is near Coventry I'm Anstey with an e near Leicester common mix up .Both used to be spelt the same much confusion so we had an e inserted.



yes the coventry one..Mcdonald hotel..


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2016)

meta lon said:


> We stayed at Ansty Hall a few yrs ago..nice hotel and the pub across the road is great for grub.
> @13 rider


If I ever go to the wrong Anstey At least a know a good pub for food


----------



## Donger (17 Jan 2016)

Donger said:


> This weekend two years ago I came off .... on ice. This weekend last year I came off again at almost the same place .... on ice. That time I took two other riders down with me. I will be going out again this weekend. Do you think they'd mind if I pre-booked an ambulance?


Saw a couple of ambulances today, but they weren't for me, despite this being my "acciversary". 42 miles in just under 4 hours, including a half hour stop at a lovely warm cafe at Tortworth. No ice or snow to report, but still felt freezing. Two pairs of socks, some Mavic toe covers and Neoprene overshoes still couldn't keep my toes warm today. Thanks to Lisa for getting the coffees in and helping to thaw me out. Another good club ride, from Gloucester, heading South beyond Dursley to somewhere near J14 of the M5 and then back by the A38. I've been having a lovely hot soak, and have nearly stopped shivering. We really were the "chilled" group today.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Jan 2016)

I just had the most enjoyable ride that I've had in a long time. It was nothing special about the route but more to do with my state of mind and feeling relax. While riding I felt so at peace with myself, so relaxed ..... I made a stop outside the house I used to live 35 years ago, later on I stopped at a bus stop, had a coffe and watched the world go by  I popped into Aldi and bought a flask for future rides . I felt like a didn't have a care in the world 

Before the ride I was feeling very edgy, a bike, 15 miles and some roads made the difference..... that's what I call a result


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2016)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I just had the most enjoyable ride that I've had in a long time. It was nothing special about the route but more to do with my state of mind and feeling relax. While riding I felt so at peace with myself, so relax..... I made a stop outside the house I used to live 35 years ago, later on I stopped at a bust stop, had a coffe and watched the world go by  I popped into Aldi and bought a flask for future rides . I felt like a didn't have a care in the world
> 
> Before the ride I was feeling very edgy, a bike, 15 miles and some roads made the difference..... that's what I call a result



Its just the thing for the winter blues @Spoked Wheels


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Jan 2016)

Afternoon run out on the Graham Weigh single speeder and the longest run I've done on it so far.

Very surprised with the speeds but dunno how accurate they are as the Garmin runs via gps on that bike only as it has no sensors on it.
Certainly a good work-out though and will have to now start using it on the commute.

Don't half notice the difference going back to 23c tyres on narrow rims though,much more flighty and stiffer ride and I defy need some narrower bars and a longer stem,plus some proper pedals.

Still got the 200k weekly goal done so well pleased with that.

https://www.strava.com/activities/472447517


----------



## Cold (17 Jan 2016)

Did the Gloucester > Chepstow >Severn Bridge and got to Whitminster on the way back to Gloucester, where I got a puncture and as I was completely soaked freezing cold and couldn't use my fingers I decided to phone my wife to come and get me.


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2016)

Spoked Wheels said:


> later on I stopped at a bust stop



Did you buy a bra?


----------



## gordyfinbar (17 Jan 2016)

A bit late posting my ride as I've had a busy weekend but Friday morning I rode out with a friend in cold crisp sunny conditions making the most of my day off work . Headed Northwest again into a nagging headwind towards Newent and then on through Dymock , Preston Cross and through the delightfully named Trumpet until we arrived at Strettson Grandison . All of this seemed to be uphill into the stiffening Northwesterly breeze and we were thankful to turn east here through Callow marsh before tackling Fromeshill which had a slightly daunting 16% sign at the bottom . Continuing west we arrived after a couple more challenging ramps in Malvern were we stopped at the Malvern cycles cafe for a quick bite . The food was lovely but took an age to prepare and 45 mins sat in front of the wood burning stove and a full belly doesn't lend itself to another 30 miles in the saddle and for the next hour I struggled to even hold the wheel of my co rider while we headed southwest through Guarlford and onto Welland where after a Gel and a quiet word with myself I managed to regain my legs somewhat for the final leg back to Gloucester via Tunnel Hill , Longdon , Corse Lawn , Hartbury and a final little testy climb along Over old road before running the gauntlet of Over roundabout and the Hemsted bypass . All in 68 miles with 3500 ft of climbing with a 16.6 mph average . Apart from the dodgy hour after lunch a thoroughly enjoyable ride .


----------



## RedRider (17 Jan 2016)

There was a Spitfire on The Mall this morning, guarded by World War Two German infantry. God knows what the Horseguards were doing, we'd passed them only two minutes before and they didn't seem bothered. I suspect they were duped into thinking an alternate history drama was filming. There's nothing about it on the news so I guess Broadcasting House has fallen too.

Not wanting to chance Kent's slippery lanes this morning, we'd headed through town towards Richmond Park instead. Did three loops and came back, probably around 40 miles in all.
Picked up a massive doner near home cos it's mportant to consume protein post-ride.


----------



## Oldbloke (17 Jan 2016)

Bright sunny day, temperature eventually got to 5c early pm so donned full winter gear (seems to take an age to get ready in winter)

Country roads still a bit icy places but dry and mostly clean except the parts liberally coated with mud by farm vehicles. Roads very quiet, only saw one moving car in first 10 kms!

44 kms on hills and undulating, felt a lot better for the exercise. More snow and rain coming tonight so will be a few days until next outing...


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2016)

@Saluki Why do you think that at the weekends I prefer to head inland rather than to the seafront if the sun is out! I guessed it might have been "slightly" busy due to the amount of traffic heading towards Ipswich as I retuned from my ride late afternoon.

Following on from yesterday, this morning (or at least what was left of it after a lie in and a leisurely breakfast) was spent cleaning, lubing and fixing a puncture on the Cube so I didn't get to go out until mid afternoon.Yet another outing for the Kona and more rambling around the local back roads for a couple of hours. There were still some iced over puddles and frosted fields in the shaded areas but we've had no snow here yet and the winds were light.

https://www.strava.com/activities/472596353


----------



## Saluki (17 Jan 2016)

Jenkins said:


> @Saluki Why do you think that at the weekends I prefer to head inland rather than to the seafront if the sun is out! I guessed it might have been "slightly" busy due to the amount of traffic heading towards Ipswich as I retuned from my ride late afternoon.
> 
> Following on from yesterday, this morning (or at least what was left of it after a lie in and a leisurely breakfast) was spent cleaning, lubing and fixing a puncture on the Cube so I didn't get to go out until mid afternoon.Yet another outing for the Kona and more rambling around the local back roads for a couple of hours. There were still some iced over puddles and frosted fields in the shaded areas but we've had no snow here yet and the winds were light.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/472596353


We live right by the sea front 
The kid on his bike, being towed by a German Shepherd, at a pace was causing frowns by the people on the Prom. We just stopped and waited for them to pile past. Kid must have been about 7 or 8. Looked very young.

We only rode along the seafront on the way home as we are bored to tears riding up and down Garrison Road.


----------



## toffee (17 Jan 2016)

Not today's ride but yesterday's.

Slow plod round the redways and country roads of MK. Quite a few cyclists out and about.

16 miles in just under 1.5 hours.

Temperature hovered around 3°C 







Derek


----------



## booze and cake (17 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> You should get a couple of those pics in the Cycling Photo Challenge



Hehe I've stumbled upon that thread a few times but never quite understood whats going on, I've just realised there's supposed to be a theme rather than just good photos.

I love all the snow photos, I'm well jealous, not so much as a flake here in London. It is bloody freezing though so I wimped out on a ride out the country for fear of icy roads, so did a 30 mile doodle round town earlier. It did'nt feel like enough so I forced myself out in the cold again this evening to take some pictures of...........




....thats been on across London all weekend, bringing some light and colour to the cold and dark January evenings.
A few things in Trafalgar Square








And the iconic neon lights from the Centre Point building on the junction of Oxford St and Tottenham Court Rd, a housing charity that is ironically now being converted into grossly unaffordable housing.




Regent St




Around Piccadilly








Grosvenor Square




...where they also had some amazing neon benches, I don't even have a garden but I WANT ONE!








This was'nt part of the festival but I stumbled upon it








Then up to Kings Cross for a few things up there....








Then back to Leicester Square which was like a scene out of Avatar












Then finally swung by Westminster Abbey on the way home which was brighter than usual.













Cold but thoroughly enjoyable evening that warmed the heart if not the toes.


----------



## Oldbloke (18 Jan 2016)

Great photos @booze and cake


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Hehe I've stumbled upon that thread a few times but never quite understood whats going on, I've just realised there's supposed to be a theme rather than just good photos.
> 
> I love all the snow photos, I'm well jealous, not so much as a flake here in London. It is bloody freezing though so I wimped out on a ride out the country for fear of icy roads, so did a 30 mile doodle round town earlier. It did'nt feel like enough so I forced myself out in the cold again this evening to take some pictures of...........
> 
> ...



The theme isn't always obvious, or indeed necessary!! 
Have a look ~~HERE~~ for a bit more info.
Great pics by the way


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2016)

Cracking ride yesterday in the snow! I was considering taking the CX until I opened the curtains and saw the depth of snow laying. Al my regular bunch of mates were working, so it was just me out today, though there were a few others out to play, with lots of joggers and kids enjoying the weather.






After a quick espresso, I set off in the general direction of Overstone, Moulton and Pitsford to do a few circuits of the reservoir.






A track through the ruins of Overstone House.






Old farmhouse near the reservoir.






Surprisingly, the gears still changed!






Yours truly, courtesy of the 10 second timer on the camera..






Always good to have an ice cream on a ride. Added energy with the flake 

By the time I was riding home, the roads were slushy and not particularly nice to pedal on. Still, it was only about 5 miles before getting home.

30 fun filled miles, feeling like a lot more due to the resistance of riding through quite deep snow!

https://www.strava.com/activities/472308597


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Breakfast at the Waterfront



"Well there's a bunch of salty looking dudes," as Clint might have said.


----------



## Glow worm (18 Jan 2016)

Great to see some snow pics on here. I love the stuff and sad we haven't had any at all here yet this winter.

Last day of my long weekend today - managed a 20 miler out on familiar territory of the fens around Wicken (again)!






Stopped for a brew from my flask at Wicken and was joined by an old friend. Well it felt like it, as he'd joined me here on Friday too but I didn't have any snacks for him then.

As the temperature dipped below freezing, a barn owl came into view






I managed the usual crap photo!






And another crap photo- this time a stonechat on Burwell Fen (with apologies to @Stonechat )!






I always like the way the late afternoon winter sun catches the bridge at Reach Lode.
Sustrans have a fundraising thing where you can sponsor a mile of their network. This spot is part of my mile, and very proud of it I am too!

My Garmin was telling me the temp was 29.4 degrees F now (-1c or thereabouts) so I didn't hang about for the rest of the ride.






Looking back at the bridge from the other side. Just under 20 miles today. Back to the commute tomorrow then a ride to north Norfolk on Wednesday night, really looking forward to that one.


----------



## gaz71 (18 Jan 2016)

I had to put in a bit of a sprint finish in tonight due to several cups of tea wanting to escape my bladder.Also had a woman driving so close behind me as i neared home i thought she was trying to park in my rucksack.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2016)

Oldbloke said:


> Great photos @booze and cake


Ditto


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jan 2016)

Had to grab this one. Could be quite icy out there for a few days. So off around the Strensham loop as time was short. I seemed to be able to push my pace up at times. Not sure where that came from but who am I to complain? The horrid rough lane below Showborough House has finally been resurfaced. What a wonderful job! Just now need the little hill past the House to be done now. At Upton New Street has finally re-emerged from under water. The sludge and slurry along there indicates just how recently. More mud on the road on the way over to Hanley Swan is being deposited by the heavy trucks and machinery being used to prepare for some sort of construction in a very green field site. And then on the run towards the Guarlford Road an almighty bang announced the termination of my rear tyre. It was such a major rip in the tyre that I decided roadside repairs weren't possible so I rode the final miles on the rim.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jan 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Great to see some snow pics on here. I love the stuff and sad we haven't had any at all here yet this winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No apologies necessary, one of my favourite birds


----------



## derrick (18 Jan 2016)

A nice afternoon ride today, first ride for 4 days really enjoyed it, Over done it with the clothing much to warm.
Hopefully getting out tomorrow afternoon for a couple of hours.
https://www.strava.com/activities/473082037#kudos


----------



## sanddancer (19 Jan 2016)

First commute of the year yesterday.
It's only my 8th shift back though. 
Still here on 12 hour night.
Ride home in 3 hours at 7am.


----------



## Cold (19 Jan 2016)

Tried some hill climbs on my singlespeed today was not as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## Jon George (19 Jan 2016)

My weekday heavy-breathing excursion was the usual 18 miles route to Falkenham and back.
Going through Kirton, I drifted into Primary as I approached a car parked on the other side of the road near a bend, as I could hear a vehicle behind beginning to gather speed. The driver decided there was still enough room between me and the car. It was such a close pass, I could have run my fingers through the dirt on the near-side panel, a panel I might add, which was emblazoned with the word POLICE.
I'm kind of glad I'm getting so relaxed about these sort of incidents these days that I didn't thwack the passenger window as he came past. 
This between Bucklesham and Kirton.


----------



## Old jon (19 Jan 2016)

Three days off the bike does nowt for muscles. So off I went this morning, towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road, through Headingley and then Otley Old Road to Tinshill. A ride through



along to the Dynely Arms and down Pool Bank, up the valley to Otley and a break for a sandwich in that park on the north bank of the river. Still cold, so back to the house via the main road, the climb out of Otley does not seem to be any easier. 28.9 miles, sense of achievement, cold feet.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jan 2016)

Flew to Brussels this morning & had a couple of hours to spare before a meeting so hired a bike from the outlet at the Central station - 10€ for 24 hours !

Headed up to the Atomium & what a sight it is under clear blue skies. 

Had a back wheel puncture for the last 5 kms which can be quite uncomfortable on all the pave !!


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2016)

Decided to go on a see what i can find xc ride today as its a cold beautiful day..maybe 8,10 miles but they were slow heavy going miles for a good few of them..sweated like a good un..

followed a trail and after a very muddy track found that the well used trail lead to a Dead end lol..no bridge.

ahh well it was a good work out..


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2016)

Willoughby the destination, 53 miles the journey The first part of the journey blighted by a puncture, they were hedge cutting in Weston Lane and I picked up a substantial thorn, it had still got part of the branch attached to it, I had to remove it with pliers, and it didn't want to come out, they were still hedge cutting when I came back dinner time, thorns everywhere, though the traffic was doing a good job sweeping them to the side, this time I picked my way through without picking one up. A cold bright day, very cold first thing but quite pleasant later on, plenty of frozen puddles to catch out the unwary but not much else. My regular route out through Baginton, Wappenbury, Eathorpe, across the Fosseway through Marton, Birdingbury, Leamington Hastings and across Grandborough fields, I was going to do a loop through Long Itchington but changed to a more direct route after the puncture. Leaving the Cafe the rear tyre was holding pressure well so decided to do the loop on the way back, so once I'd ridden through Sawbridge and across Grandborough fields I turned through Broadwell and on though Long Itchington, up Huningham hill and on to the Leamington Road were I turned right through Bubbenhall, Ryton and across the A45 to ride into Coventry through Wolston and Brandon then right onto Hipswell Highway and onto home. A very enjoyable morning on the bike, cold on the way out but very pleasant on the way back, I'm still slow, 50 miles in 3 hours 40 minutes and an average just over 13mph, but I felt stronger this time so I'm getting better as time goes by.


----------



## Dirk (19 Jan 2016)

Beautiful sunny day in North Devon today. Too good to miss the opportunity for a good ride, albeit a chilly one!
Rode from Braunton up to Mullacott Cross, then across to Blackmoor Gate and on to South Molton for a coffee stop. Took South Street out of South Molton and followed the riverside road all the way to the old Fortesque Arms where I turned right onto the A377 and followed it through to Barnstaple. I then picked up the Tarka Trail back to Braunton.
Total mileage - 66.3
Total elevation gain - 3882
Average speed - 13.7 mph


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Jan 2016)

Old jon said:


> Three days off the bike does nowt for muscles. So off I went this morning, towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road, through Headingley and then Otley Old Road to Tinshill. A ride through
> 
> 
> 
> along to the Dynely Arms and down Pool Bank, up the valley to Otley and a break for a sandwich in that park on the north bank of the river. Still cold, so back to the house via the main road, the climb out of Otley does not seem to be any easier. 28.9 miles, sense of achievement, cold feet.




I used to go to the sun inn other side of pool bank for Sunday evening motorbike meet. Murgatroyds chippy now when I visit parents. Otley chevin, ilkley moor......oh the memories. Enjoyed the ride report


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jan 2016)

Just the commute today. It was cold but not below freezing this morning so I probably could have got away without using the spiked tyres today.

On the way home the sky was clear so I rode into a lovely sunset:





Another 22.8 miles to add at a not very brisk 12.7 average for the round trip.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Jan 2016)

-3 C on tonight's ride. Strangely I saw around 20 other cyclists also enjoying the moonlight in the middle of nowhere. I also spotted three owls. One was definitely a barn owl, the others seemed larger and browner.

One day soon, I'll do the ride in daylight and try to get some pictures.


----------



## sanddancer (19 Jan 2016)

sanddancer said:


> First commute of the year yesterday.
> It's only my 8th shift back though.
> Still here on 12 hour night.
> Ride home in 3 hours at 7am.




My ride home from work was pretty eventless.
quite a slow speed of about 13.5mph average.
i have posted again because
A , I like this "your ride today thread" 
B , I think the older pair of bib tights I have from lidl are causing me a bit of discomfort but I am still experimenting with kit. 
C, taking up cycling more seriously since I stopped smoking a few years ago has been a revelation and no more a chore.
i enjoyed my ride home this morning in the cold and even with the painful posterior I wanted to put more miles in but I needed to get home as soon as possible so stuck to the 8 miles.

D , I'm 49 this year. I hope to broaden my cycling and start swimming again.
Keep the my ride today posts coming peeps, and the pics , they are a great inspiration


----------



## sanddancer (19 Jan 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Cracking ride yesterday in the snow! I was considering taking the CX until I opened the curtains and saw the depth of snow laying. Al my regular bunch of mates were working, so it was just me out today, though there were a few others out to play, with lots of joggers and kids enjoying the weather.
> 
> View attachment 116244
> 
> ...




BRILLIANT. ... 
Love it. Made me laugh too you mad git


----------



## IBarrett (19 Jan 2016)

I didn't commute today but I got that itchy feeling that I needed to at least get a short ride in.
All the way home I was looking at the roads and decided they were dry so I was going out.
A quick change and I told the Mrs I was just going round the block. But I'd only just warmed up when I would have been turning for home so I tagged a little bit extra on with a biggish hill climb
I did nearly 15 miles and though it was freezing I enjoyed it,

I also saw the back of a guy going hell for leather as he past me standing on the pedals.
And a bunch of friends from Syston on MTBs about to pop into a local pub.
So there were a few other nutters out there in the cold and the dark ;-)


----------



## sanddancer (19 Jan 2016)

Haha can I just add.
got some strange looks in work last night when I wheeled my bike in and half stripped it to clean it. 
"Why are you doing that, it will get dirty again" was met with "look after your bike and it will look after you"
One or two commented on their warm car to which I replied "yes I have one too but also some enjoyment in life and I'm healthy" 
then the tech questions started like "how do you oil the chain and keep it so clean" ?


----------



## Katherine (19 Jan 2016)

I was doing loops off the East Lancs path and went past the back of Haydock golf course. A chap with binoculars was looking at the main line so I asked him if there was anything interesting due. ( I think he was wondering what I was doing strolling along with my bike looking at the wall!! - - see the photo challenge thread). Yes, Flying Scotsman is due in 5 minutes!! So I parked my bike against the hedge and waited.... And waited... And waited. After half an hour I was cold and couldn't feel my feet so that was it. I was an hour cycling time from home too. Plenty of practice of zooming and panning on my phone!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2016)

sanddancer said:


> BRILLIANT. ...
> Love it. Made me laugh too you mad git


Some things just have to be done!!


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jan 2016)

sanddancer said:


> My ride home from work was pretty eventless.
> quite a slow speed of about 13.5mph average.
> i have posted again because
> A , I like this "your ride today thread"
> ...


Once you start upgrading your clothing, you'll not stop


----------



## Old jon (20 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> I used to go to the sun inn other side of pool bank for Sunday evening motorbike meet. Murgatroyds chippy now when I visit parents. Otley chevin, ilkley moor......oh the memories. Enjoyed the ride report



The Sun on Norwood Edge? Many a happy visit there. There is an endless list from my motorcycling days, all a little too far for the old legs . . .


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Jan 2016)

Old jon said:


> The Sun on Norwood Edge? Many a happy visit there. There is an endless list from my motorcycling days, all a little too far for the old legs . . .



Yep, Norwood On the B6451. Carry on past the pub and eventually join the A59 skipton road near menwith hill.


----------



## IBarrett (20 Jan 2016)

sanddancer said:


> One or two commented on their warm car to which I replied "yes I have one too but also some enjoyment in life and I'm healthy"
> then the tech questions started like "how do you oil the chain and keep it so clean" ?


I had the same the other night as I was getting ready to go home. An office smart ass tells me how warm it was in his car on the way in and how he warm he was going to be going home. My reply was "thats OK, the trade off is I get to eat what I want whereas you are on a diet."
He is a few stones overweight so it raised a few laughs and I doubt he will chirp up again


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Jan 2016)

I'm going to hire/ take bike on a 4 week job in Spain this year that was greeted with comments of you f***ing tool, why do that... Cycle, to site then back again. You knob....I will be necking a slack gallon by time you get back. .....we get hire cars you nonce, ah just run him off road....

Now you can see why I would rather cycle alone than be in a hire car with you lot. 12 hours a day is as much fool as anyone can take


----------



## Old jon (20 Jan 2016)

A foggy morning, which seemed to be clearing at about ten o'clock. Ever the optimist, off I went. For all the time I spend looking at the map, I do not add much in the way of difference to my rides, but there it is.

Jack Lane, Marshall Street, Water Lane. Hol Beck at a normal level, and the mist has seemingly vanished. All the way through Hunslet and up the climb to John o' Gaunts and a return of the fog, which vanished as I turned off for Woodlesford. Rothwell Bike Shop still closed. In the river valley fog was winning again, and all the way through Swillington. At the top of the hill Garforth was clear, past Peckfield I could see drifts of fog and clear patches for quite some distance south. Anyway, turn off for Micklefield and this is what you see:--



and on to Lotherton Hall. My feet were freezing, so I called into the café for a thaw ( and a rest ). Midday is the time I try to guess how far the ride might be, and as usual I was wrong. I completed 32.3 miles by riding home through Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes, more or less as usual, and through Roundhay.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jan 2016)

I've just got back from the Wednesday club ride. 57.5 miles there and back in 4 hr 28 minutes to Roots Cafe in Catforth near Preston. It was absolutely freezing when we set off this morning, with fog and ice a danger, but the afternoon warmed up a little, so it wasn't too bad on the return journey. 5 quid for a cup of coffee and a small bowl of porridge by the way!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> I'm going to hire/ take bike on a 4 week job in Spain this year that was greeted with comments of you f***ing tool, why do that... Cycle, to site then back again. You knob....I will be necking a slack gallon by time you get back. .....we get hire cars you nonce, ah just run him off road....
> 
> Now you can see why I would rather cycle alone than be in a hire car with you lot. *12 hours a day is as much fool as anyone can take*


It's about 11 hours 59 minutes a day more than I could take - I feel for you!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Jan 2016)

ColinJ said:


> It's about 11 hours 59 minutes a day more than I could take - I feel for you!



Cycle or ride motorbike whenever I can Colin. The advantages of no spare seats and a helmet/ear plugs to block out everything else  ( that's on the motorbike not the push iron )


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jan 2016)

Fog and mist out there and the possibility of ice. I waited for the mist to lift but by midday it was obvious that wasn't going to happen today. So I kitted up for the cold and headed out on roads which I knew would be gritted. Not my favourite roads it has to be said as those infernal combustion powered things would be a bit more frequent. I know my traffic flows though so I can minimise that interaction.

The world was different out there with a weakly showing disc of sun attempting a break through. The trees and hedges were magnificent in their hoar frost too. My glasses misted up so often I took them off in the end. Better a blurry view than none. My bike began to cloak in ice and so did my clothing. If I'd had a beard I may have been able to compete with one of those frozen face pics. All good tho' as I got an outing in and enjoyed a different world.


----------



## redvision95 (20 Jan 2016)

Taken on the commute into work this morning. Which will soon be changing from a 9 mile round trip to a 15 mile round trip and none of them passing through anywhere like this  enjoying it while I can!


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Jan 2016)

One of my fairly regular midweek rides today down through the forest to the coast at Lepe, chosen as the southern half of the forest is generally flatter & drier thus hopefully avoiding any nasty ice patches as it was still freezing as I set off at 1pm. The open forest roads were nice & dry as I made my way down through Beaulieu, however, as I past Exbury & neared the sea one part of shady road was covered in an inch thick sheet of ice & slush so much care was taken for a while until the sunnier roads appeared again.

The return leg back through Blackfield, Beaulieu again & Lyndhurst was fairly uneventful until a lady taxi driver decided to take the trouble to put her passenger window down as she passed & tell me I should be on the pavement!! My two word reply was not the way I'd normally speak to female but I'm not going to lose any sleep over that!!

35 cold but enjoyable miles apart from the dozy bint.

https://www.strava.com/activities/474480724


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2016)

Properly frosty out there today so the spikes have been earning their keep. Although the ungritted roads have mostly dried out there are still puddles at the edge and there were sheets of ice across the tarmac in several places where water has been flowing out from the sodden fields.

One of those places was the steepest climb I do on this route but sticking the bike in a low gear and staying seated there wasn't a hint of losing traction.

It stayed fairly chilly through the day and the ice didn't melt in places that were sheltered from the sun so for the first time this winter the spikes have been useful going both ways.

Another 23 miles at an even slower 12.2 mph average for the round trip.





I went over Lyth Hill to avoid riding directly into the sun on a stretch of busy road. It was worth the extra climbing for the view this morning.





At Atcham and the same spot where I got the pic of flooded fields a few days ago.




It's a bit more misty as I near my workplace.


----------



## IDMark2 (20 Jan 2016)

I left the house in brilliant sunshine and blue skies. OK, I had three layers, a woolly beanie and two pairs of socks on but it looked like a pretty good day for it.

My enthusiasm was slightly dampened when not even 1k out of my village I met a lady cyclist who was pushing her bike up the road toward me, so I stopped to see if she was OK. 'Be careful out there,' she said 'I've come off three times on the ice today.' After checking she was otherwise alright I asked what she intended to do next, she said she had lost all confidence and was being picked up in the village... 'Maybe you'll be better with those tyres on.' I was on 32mm Marathons, she appeared to have something like 25mm GP's. 






In the end I managed a 36km ride. There were some busier (and safer) B-Roads that I took but there were a few locations where only the lanes linked to where I wanted to get specifically for some photos and any descending was done with crossed fingers and keeping upright rather than banking at all. In some lanes I was on the wrong side of the road following the water where the ice had obviously melted in the sun and avoiding the treacherous still shaded parts. In the end I got home having not visited the tarmac myself but not surprisingly I didn't see another cyclist at all today. 






I should have avoided the lanes of course but every time I survived a route I ended up thinking 'Well, this one can't be any worse, I'll just take it carefully...' 
Nobber.






Weirdly though, even as the cold began biting as it got cloudier as I went, when I got home I still found that I had enjoyed myself immensely. It probably would have been a different story if I had any scrapes, bruises or broken bones. As it was though I just had a cuppa and a thaw out.


----------



## Jon George (20 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 116527
> 
> View attachment 116530
> 
> ...



Really like these pics, @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2016)

Jon George said:


> Really like these pics, @Rickshaw Phil


Thanks. I'm quite pleased with them even if the phone camera struggles a bit in certain light (the colours are too pink in the second photo).


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Properly frosty out there today so the spikes have been earning their keep. Although the ungritted roads have mostly dried out there are still puddles at the edge and there were sheets of ice across the tarmac in several places where water has been flowing out from the sodden fields.
> 
> One of those places was the steepest climb I do on this route but sticking the bike in a low gear and staying seated there wasn't a hint of losing traction.
> 
> ...



Really beautiful pictures there! Also loved @redvision95's picture too.

I wanted to get out to test my new boots, Northwave's Winter Extreme SPD shoes.











I had heard they were tough to get on, but had ordered UK size 8.5 rather than my usual 8 and didn't find any issues, even with thick ankle socks on. I think maybe other users hadn't learnt how to use the rather unique ratchet dials on the side.

Also, having had neck ache riding the Dolan CX over 35 miles last time, Dolan had sent me a shorter stem (80mm) to try out as I'm still concerned my 58cm bike frame is too big.

Leaving it later than planned to leave (as usual) I decided to do the same route as last time, heading through NCN R6 up to Radcliffe then on road thru to Ashworth Moor Reservoir and back, bar the bits I went wrong last time out.

Stopping within the first mile as my Edge 810 believed I was 47 meters under sea level (in Manchester), to reset the elevation, it was all uneventful until Waterdale Meadow where I passed a guy walking his dog. I heard a shout behind me as I passed, so stopped and it turned out he wanted to take a picture of my bike, as his mate had bought one and was waiting for a replacement frame as they had given him the wrong size (!) and was going to do some prank on him. Turns out Allen is on CC here, very irregularly, and runs his own cycle website (Polocini), he said his name was same on CC here but can't seem to find him. Anyway, was a nice chat!

As I headed through Heywood I hit a lot of traffic, and a lot of cars were kerb scratching keeping me from going anywhere. Seeing a cyclist on the footpath I thought "sod it" and went for the lowered kerb. Unfortunately my wheel did that thing my rear wheels like to do and didn't want to join the front wheel on the footpath and down I went.

Bike was fine, and I didn't particularly feel any pain, but upon closer inspection found I had got a small tear in my not-very-cheap Castelli Sorpasso Wind bib tights.








Onto the Ashworth climb, and decided to not stop for photos until the very top as I had taken plenty last time, and my phone battery had run out prior to the reservoir last time! Found it quite a bit easier this time, but had to stop on the steepest bit as it was narrow and a car came along.





















Had a nice chat with two locals as I finished taking the last pic, and then headed on the loop home.

While having a bath spotted a very large lump growing on my right ankle which wasn't there before! Turns out I must have bashed it good on my fall, but hadn't noticed.

As for the boots, they were superb. Despite it dropping to 0 degrees part way up the Ashworth climb I felt no need to pull out the emergency toe caps I brought. My feet felt very comfy, and quite warm to the very end, the toe ends perhaps were starting to feel cool when finishing, but after 20 miles of 4 degrees and dropping and 15 miles of zero degrees I can't complain.

I did get neck ache again after 25 miles so the shorter stem hasn't worked. Just hope when I check the bike I haven't scratched the frame paintwork as I may need to get a swap.

https://www.strava.com/activities/474597343


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2016)

I rode the pristine, snow covered trail from home, up about 2 miles on the trail in three inches of snow, passing a survey party in a ground blizzard. A great ride, good weather, and very powdery snow all the way. 4 miles total
16F
-7C
Winds NE3
Relative Humidity 88% !
Sunny


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2016)

-7 @Gravity Aided ..brrrrrrrrrrrr thats chilly


----------



## Jon George (21 Jan 2016)

Having earned a mass of brownie points by getting up early to de-ice and warm the car for my wife, I then over-estimated how many layers I would need this afternoon. I opened the vents on my jacket after three miles ...
On a whim, I changed my usual weekday heavy-breathing route for one out to Playford, Bealings, Martlesham, Walderingfield, Brightwell and then back the usual route from Bucklesham - still about 18 miles and extremely enjoyable.
I think it's fair to say I appear overly pleased that I've managed to operate my new phone and take this. (The river Deben was supposed to have been in the background. )


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Jan 2016)

Today started off chilly and dry, set off towards Warton again but this time headed through the village and out towards Yealand Conyers, Yealand redmayne. On route some hard hills on a Single speed 






Continued on ( thighs screaming) and through Dallam dear park near milnthorpe


















Out through milnthorpe past Dallam school and onto a farm track that was covered in hundreds of massive dog craps, clearly someone's regular toilet and so disgusting I won't ever use it again. Instead will continue towards levens and meet up with the farm track later. 
From there it was country lanes and farm tracks and lots of short hills out towards Kendal. Little villages on way to crooklands and small village schools, post offices. Saw 1 car and a few tractors. The climbs are hard on a single speed but beautiful pieceful views 












Bike performed brilliantly all the way 





And finally arrived at Kendal 





Short stop and then back home but went a more flatter route to mix it up a bit. As I hit Sandside it started to rain heavy so I convinced myself I needed a pit stop at The Old Bakehouse, Arnside 






Back out in the heavy rain and the final push home. I don't have a Garmin just strava on my phone that's in my pocket. I only bother with distance so I can keep a check on progress. 
It said 41.1 miles in 3hrs. Not bad for a Single Speed I thought


----------



## Jimidh (21 Jan 2016)

I had a cold and windy 38 miles today. Temperatures never got above 1'c this morning and I really should have warmed up on the turbo first as it took ages for me legs to start working this morning. It doesn't help that the first couple of miles are straight up hill.

Anyway the first 6 miles head south along by the Pentlands but into a strong cold headwind at a pretty slow pace. Still not sure if it was the wind or my cold legs but that was a bit of a slow slow slog.

I then cut across country towards West Linton. Roads were pretty icy off the main roads so I done a wee bit of route recalculation to keep myself on mostly a roads.

Felt good climbing up through the Meldons and got the 2016 KoM but was still 3 minutes of my fastest time so probably not worth boasting about!!

I had planned doing another 10 miles but decided to miss out on a high level loop that I reckon would be too icy.

Back home for a well earned coffee and the remains of the festive shortbread.

Really should have stopped and took photos as it was stunning today but too cold to take my gloves off.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2016)

Hatton Locks the destination 56 miles the journey. A cold dark morning that never seemed to warm up, the forecast rain didn't materialize and it brightened up a bit on the way back. A day of firsts, new KoolStop Salmons on the front of my fixed, nice to have some good stopping, but I'll be glad when they bed in, they're squealing like a stuck pig at the moment, first ride for my new Altura winter cruiser tights, not as good as my old ones, they've changed the fit, they are now made for the long and lanky not the short and stout, the new ones are tight on the thighs with not enough room in the arse, they've also got rid of the very useful back pocket, and it was my first trip to Hatton Locks, a lovely little place. My usual route out to Balsall Common left into HollyLane then right onto Table Oak Lane, straight across the crossroads for Chadwick end, onto Netherwood Lane past Badesly Clinton then left by the Punchbowl pub, right onto the Old Warwick Rd then left towards Lowsenford and then followed the route I usually follow on the way out but in the other direction, crossed the Shewly Common road then turned right into a lane I hadn't rode before, I've been riding these lanes for over 30 years and there are still some I don't know, ended up on the main road at Claverdon, did a short section of main road then turned left past Hatton Country World and onto Hatton Locks. Coming out of Hatton locks I followed my route out but didn't do the loop through Claverdon, I past Hatton Country World then turned right for Lowsenford just the other side of the motorway, the other side of Lowsenford I turned left then crossed the Hockly Heath road, turned right then right again to go into Hockly Heath then picked up my usual route past Packwood House through Chadwick end Balsall Common and onto Coventry. Another good morning on the bike but I faded badly on the way back and it was a slower ride than Tuesday.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Jan 2016)

Smart looking bike Dave. What make is it ?


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Smart looking bike Dave. What make is it ?



Its a Genesis Flyer with a PlanetX wheelset on it, I run it as a fixed.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Jan 2016)

dave r said:


> Its a Genesis Flyer with a PlanetX wheelset on it, I run it as a fixed.



Ah, very nice. Like the colour. The flyers look a real nice bike. 
53 mile on a fixed . I'm working on getting that far


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Ah, very nice. Like the colour. The flyers look a real nice bike.
> 53 mile on a fixed . I'm working on getting that far



Its not my longest, in 2014 I rode the Cyclechat 100 mile fixed wheel challenge, we did 108 miles for the day, if I tried that now I'd be on my knees by half way round.

The thread is here, theres a few pictures from this page on, I'm on my old Pearson. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/page-16


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jan 2016)

I went out this afternoon. I set off after listening to the weather forecast of dry till evening, wearing a long sleeve jersey, no overshoes and riding a bike without mudguards. About 10 miles from home the rain started. I managed a decent 33 miles, but was drenched by the time i got home. My feet were freezing, i could've rung my shoes out, they were that wet!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jan 2016)

That's a like for getting out, not getting drenched.


----------



## Jon George (22 Jan 2016)

Well, that was a hard-saddle ride. 18 miles of my usual weekday run out to Falkehham and back in light rain and a reasonably cold breeze. Still enjoyed it, though. 
After an evening in the pub, where I had to listen to someone's theory that Mossad was behind 11/9 and I was reminded of how I seemed to be the only person in Ipswich at the time who said the Millennium would start in 2001, not 2000 as the world deluded itself into believing, I felt enormous empathy today for one of these animals out near Bucklesham.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Jan 2016)

I needed it to be wet, to test the anti puncture tape prepared Conti 4 seasons. It was very wet. Whilst I was out I decided to go and get a new cassette and BB, for the Triban. I also had a coffee an Pain Au Raisin, whilst I was about it.

https://www.strava.com/activities/475787721











The tyres now work as they should


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jan 2016)

A week since last ride on the road (Two turbo sessions done though)

Short ride as time was slightly limited
Went over Staines Bridge and up Prune Hill, then down to Chertsey and a little loop down to Foxhills and home via Chertsey Bridge

Weather rather drizzly at the start and wish I had put an ass saver on
Hpwever did not stop me

Just a little total of 21.5 miles @ 17.2 mph Good speed for me
581 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/475896526


----------



## Garry A (22 Jan 2016)

My first cycle since Oct 1 last year. Did a measly 24k on my hybrid as it has mudguards and there's a lot of surface water about on the backroads. A bit windy but stayed dry at least. Wore all my new cold weather gear but it seemed really warm and I got a bit sweaty. Hope to get the Defy out again very soon.









Have fun!


----------



## Postmanhat (22 Jan 2016)

I can't ride in the cold (poor circulation) and am not fond of the dark, so January has so far consisted of pretty much the same ride. Home from work, half an hour on the sofa with tea and biccies, then out for an hour to Quarndon to do hill repeats up Burley Lane and Church Road. About 13 miles and 1000ft, seven times so far. It's quite a twisty descent with changeable gradients, so it's been good practice for descending in terms of position and balance. Fairly sure my climbing's improving as well, despite what the times indicate. Have got quite into it and will definitely become a regular feature of my cycling. However, can't wait for Sunday now the temperatures are rising. Have missed the countryside


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2016)

Out and clipped in by 5.30 am today with what looked like a full moon in the sky to help light the way ahead , not cold and only surface water and some small puddles .

Did one of my normal loops taking in Orlingbury ,Pytchley .Walgrave , Old ,Scaldwell ,Holcot ,Sywell and home a total of 27 miles and a very nice ride indeed longest one for a while what with the weather etc etc .

Even had the new Virb fitted so will see what that shows , enjoy your day .


----------



## kiwifruit (23 Jan 2016)

Looking forward for this mornings ride, uploaded a new route on to the garmin to try out. Out @ 7 this morning still dark, not much wind but still a lot of surface water from the rain last night. Had my high viz top on, new cateye 800 volt and rear light of course. Roughly 2 miles in some w@&*er decided to throw a bottle at me, luckily it miss. What possess these individual to do this. Anyway I carried on and enjoy the new route @ 25 mile, back home by 8.30 and the kids just got up. The wife decided we are going to Greenwich to have Dim Sum for lunch.


----------



## Jon George (23 Jan 2016)

Put in a quick 10 mile spin before heading out for a cultural pub-crawl of Cambridge (pubs-Fitzwwilliam museum-pubs-curry-pubs).

This out near Levington:


----------



## Stevec047 (23 Jan 2016)

So this week I didn't bother bringing the bike back inside to use on the turbo and my god did I feel the pain today.

The weather was perfect so off I go get the bike out and head off to meet a couple of local guys needless to say having not put any effort in this week on the turbo I was already struggling. I promised myself that I would ride up to hills that in the past few weeks have been a real struggle. I did these but a pit stop was in order after the second one. 

All I will say I wasn't the only one struggling in the group of 3 of us and it was quite nice to have the company and encouragment of others. We left it just shy of 7 miles but it was the first time I have been othere and I really enjoyed it.

Here's hoping next Sunday is the same as I may join in with the ride organised by the local bike shop.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2016)

Jon George said:


> Put in a quick 10 mile spin before heading out for a cultural pub-crawl of Cambridge (pubs-Fitzwwilliam museum-pubs-curry-pubs).
> 
> This out near Levington:
> 
> View attachment 116773




And the curry will be at....?


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2016)

50 Miles in the hills to Buxton for me with @400bhp today. I am a pretty chilled and take most things in my stride, but today took the biscuit. First we rode along a lane which was covered in cow shoot and mud. Not a bit of a spillage but properley covered in crap for a mile . I am really tempted to report it to the LA. You can get an idea from the picture of my bike and shoes, which I would add was cleaned last night and left home gleaming.





We then throughout the ride were plagued by seriously bad driving. Not just the odd close pass but really bad driving. The first was someone overtaking a cyclist who was coming dow a hill towards us at well over 30. Instead of waiting the driver decided it would be best to come onto our side of the road and force at speed into the verge. I ended up pushing into 400bhp with my bars to avoid being hit head on by a car doing 50 plus. There were then various idiots throughout the ride trying to push past in the most inapropriate places. It culminated in a guy pushing past 400 bhp in a 4wd chav waggon in a traffic light controlled contraflow, rather than waiting for an 5 extra seconds. He clearly had a small willy and a general issue with cyclists as he then swerved at me and braked immediately in front of me in an aggressive manner depite my position 18 inches from the kerb on a normal stretch of road.  As luck would have it I was able to pull up beside him at the next set of lights.........At which point I knocked on his window with enough force to let him know I would like to open a verbal discussion with him. I noticed with interest that his BMI would put him well into the "obese" category. I suggested that someone who copulates with their own hand should not be using a ton of steel rubber and plastic as a weapon. Surprisingly he suggested that I might have caused criminal damage to his car by knocking on his window. I reiterated my stance that self pleasure is not cool and left him in the stationary traffic. 

Other than that the ride was good with lots of climbing, good company and a nice cafe stop in a proper greasy spoon cafe in Buxton. Even managed to take the obligatory shot to help motivate @potsy to get out on his bike.


----------



## rugby bloke (23 Jan 2016)

I am impressed by these distances, my first ride of 2016 was a gentle 10 mile shake down with a bit of hill climbing thrown in ! Highlight was a BMW driver waiting ... yes waiting ! behind me as a wobbled around a corner on my final climb and then only over took when I signaled it was clear.


----------



## Old jon (23 Jan 2016)

Out again. Yesterday morning's rain put me off, wet I manage, cold I manage, but both at once, nope. Anyway, decided to travel north east, sort of, with the intention of reaching Wetherby. Of course it did not happen. Three quarters of Holbeck, Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road, side of the bus station to Regent Street and Roseville Road to Roundhay Road. The clock at Oakwood took some climbing to this morning, and Boot Hill after that was a real grind. Turn left after the pub to go through Shadwell and Slaid Hill, turn right to Wyke and on to this place here . . .



Up the hill and along to Collingham to find that Linton Bridge is still shut, oh well, a bit of A 58 and then right on Wattle Syke and ride through to Boston Spa, Clifton, Bramham, up to the bridge over the A 1 and who do I meet? @NorthernDave who was on the end leg of the heck of a long ride ( a long ride for me, that is ) Well met Dave. It was time for my butty, starving I was, and then Thorner and my dash down that hill again. 32.2 miles on probably the warmest day of the year so far.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jan 2016)

Just a wee local ride today.
Rain was threatening but never came, although the wind was getting up and it was getting chilly .
A wee run is better than nothing and aiming to get out most days, weather permitting.
Planning more evening rides to get the mileage up .


----------



## gavgav (23 Jan 2016)

My second 50k ride of the month, and another hilly one to keep challenging the legs a bit.

Nice sunny morning when I set out, but a deceptively strong southerly breeze, which I was heading into for the first 17 miles of the ride, so quite hard going with all the climbing in that section as well.

Headed out towards Berrington, having to pause on the lanes due to what looked like the gathering of murderers beginning a hunt and one of them had just plonked his transit in the road for some reason. He eventually got the idea to move it!! 

Continued on to Cound and Evenwood, where I met a lady on a horse also taking a pony for a walk at the same time!, before beginning the 1st of the 2 steep climbs on the ride, Kenley Bank. Always a pull up there but did my fastest Strava time up it so far.

It had clouded over by now and so the views over to Wenlock Edge weren't as good as they can be. There was a humorous moment when I rounded a bend to be confronted by a gaggle of about 15 geese in the road. Didn't stop to let them nip me!

It's a steady climb most of the way to Gretton and then Cardington, where the Royal Oak was filling up with diners (must go back there again soon @Rickshaw Phil )

Next was the second big climb of the ride, up Folly Bank, before the enjoyable descent of The Corkscrew and a nice flat section along the newly resurfaced road to Longnor. I paused at the crossroads, to text dad and see if he was in, for me to call and have my dinner with him. Whilst there a chap came from Shrewsbury direction on a bike and we said hello as he continued towards Cardington. About 30 seconds later he came back up and turned towards Longnor. Then about 30 seconds later he appeared back again and headed towards the Lawley, saying "3rd time lucky" to me ! I enquired where he was heading and he said he wasn't sure, probably the Long Mynd, which made me think he was still not going the way he should be and he was right 1st time, but he disappeared as I attempted to suggest that to him.

Anyway, I pressed on to Ryton and over to dads, where I had a nice snack lunch with him and watched the 1st half of the Norwich V Liverpool game on the TV, before heading home via Condover, almost collecting a fox that ran across the road in front of me .

What struck me today was the good mood that everyone seemed to be in, with loads of friendly hello's from cyclists, walkers, residents in their gardens and ALL the drivers gave me loads of room and were patient and well behaved 

32.5 miles
1353 ft of climbing.


----------



## Osprey (23 Jan 2016)

A loop of the Gower Peninsula today keeping it fairly local as I'm still struggling to regain some degree of fitness following my recent chest infection. A 10 am start down the North Gower road through Llanrhidian, Burry Green, Scurlage to the far western tip of Gower, Rhossilli.

Doubling back for a few miles before joining the South Gower Road, I rode into a cheeky easterly wind which hampered my progress and made the undulating road more of a challenge than I really wanted. Back through Knelston, Parkmill, Fairwood Common before the final few hills at Three Crosses made both of my legs cramp. I haven't experienced that in ages. Still, 32 miles, 1520 ft of climbing, maybe harder than I expected but enjoyable and looking forward to some more.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2016)

After doing circa 270 miles on the ice bike commuting this week I was a tad tired this morning when the alarm went of at 6:45. Dragged myself out of bed at 7, big bowl of cornflakes, huge mug of tea and two doorstep slices of jam on toast and just before 8 I was out of the door. 

BBC weather forecast reckoned it was going to be sunny, misty in places and around 5 degrees with light winds - they broadly got it right.

Anyway I had planned a route last night, put it on the Satmap and away I went. Was a pretty routine ride until I got to Cold Ashby (which I have never ridden to before) where the road I wanted to go down was closed and completely blocked so I couldn't even walk down it. Zoomed in on the mapping and saw I could go to the next road and hopefully come round the other side. Get to that road and that is closed apart from resident access. Zoom out the mapping and decide the detour I will have to take is to far so go down the resident access only road. It was a right pot holed road, looked like it had been used for bombing practice. Anyway I get to the other end and out on the other side of the road works and back on route.

A couple of miles later it is a bit misty and in the gloom ahead I can see a couple of horses on my side of the road and also cars heading towards us. So I slow down, but as I get closer I notice the horse riders are coming towards me! Totally stumped me so I just stopped, they went onto the left (right) side of the road and continued.

Just shy of 50 miles into the ride a car flags me down, he's lost, so I give him some rough directions and on my way again. Stop at just over 60 miles and buy a bottle of water to refill the now empty bottle, bottle of coke for the sugar fix and a slab of malt loaf. Eat a bit of the malt loaf and carry on. 

My original route planned to take me through Leicester city centre and past the Leicester footy ground, but they are at home today so I detoured up the GCW

Nowt much happened after that, I arrived home after 105 miles, completely knackered, realised I'd carried the coke for 40 odd miles and not touched it, so that has now been polished off and the malt loaf finished.

Oh went by the abode of @13 rider so gave it a wave.

A fair few cyclists out enjoying the return of the mild weather

https://www.strava.com/activities/476600042


----------



## toffee (23 Jan 2016)

Out this morning as the weather wasn't too bad, no rain and not much wind. Someone poked at stick at the dipstick drivers though, they were out in force, one driving a artic for Walkers Crisps.

Longest ride of the year so far at 42 miles and not a bad speed of 12mph as we were carrying the equivalent of our touring load as we practice for our first trip in March.

Lots of riders out today, got overtaken loads of times and only went past someone ourselves when they had a mechanical. Legs are now feeling the distance but the gym work over the past two months has certainly improved the leg strength on the hills.

One thing I have discovered since I got my HRM for Christmas is that heart rate is higher than I thought. It hit a Max of 189 today.





Must take some photos on the rides maps are getting boring
Derek

PS Had my first clipless moment in 2 years of using clipless pedals, grass verge was soft. Gave a couple of other cyclists a laugh.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jan 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> After doing circa 270 miles on the ice bike commuting this week I was a tad tired this morning when the alarm went of at 6:45. Dragged myself out of bed at 7, big bowl of cornflakes, huge mug of tea and two doorstep slices of jam on toast and just before 8 I was out of the door.
> 
> BBC weather forecast reckoned it was going to be sunny, misty in places and around 5 degrees with light winds - they broadly got it right.
> 
> ...


You should have let me know I would have coffee and cake waiting .Didn't see you I was at work till 13.00 then in the bathroom painting the ceiling  doing it today so tomorrow I can


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Jan 2016)

Going into a valley with a river in it was probably not my best choice on a foggy morning but I hadn't been this way yet this year & I'd planned the route last night so sod it, I was going regardless as I was sure it would clear once the breeze picked up a bit & thankfully it did even though it stayed kind of grey all day.

With an extra rear light & a flashing front light I headed out around 10am into a slight chill & the mist, towards my usual exit from the forest into the Test Valley & up to Shootash, where I thought I knew where I was going but the Garmin had other ideas as I had inadvertently plotted a new road in which as it happens turned out well as it was in pretty good nick for this area. This took me nicely across the River Test (for the first of many times today) & onto Braishfield before heading up on reasonably quiet roads to Kings Somborne & then onto single track roads, which again were in pretty good shape, to Little Somborne & then up & down to Stockbridge for lunch by the river.

Suitably refreshed & with the fog all but gone, the start of the return journey was a little muddier on the quiet single track country lanes as I passed through Houghton & West Tytherley, seeing more than a few of the many cyclists I had seen on the out leg so I'm guessing I was on quite a popular loop with the locals.

Whilst there were no major climbs today, the constant ups & downs were beginning to take their toll & the old thighs were aching as I headed for home through Whiteparish & across the A36 back into the New Forest, through Hampworth & Landford before taking an unplanned rest whilst waiting for a family of cows to clear the road, who as you will see from the photos had a rather large bull with rather large horns so I wasn't going to rush them!!

62.5 miles, mostly on roads I had ridden before although not in that order but it was a really enjoyable route so one I will definitely do again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/476545737


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jan 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Going into a valley with a river in it was probably not my best choice on a foggy morning but I hadn't been this way yet this year & I'd planned the route last night so sod it, I was going regardless as I was sure it would clear once the breeze picked up a bit & thankfully it did even though it stayed kind of grey all day.
> 
> With an extra rear light & a flashing front light I headed out around 10am into a slight chill & the mist, towards my usual exit from the forest into the Test Valley & up to Shootash, where I thought I knew where I was going but the Garmin had other ideas as I had inadvertently plotted a new road in which as it happens turned out well as it was in pretty good nick for this area. This took me nicely across the River Test (for the first of many times today) & onto Braishfield before heading up on reasonably quiet roads to Kings Somborne & then onto single track roads, which again were in pretty good shape, to Little Somborne & then up & down to Stockbridge for lunch by the river.
> 
> ...


Lovely pics.


----------



## Archeress (23 Jan 2016)

Got out for a little local ride today. 14 1/2 miles out to Old Down Country Park and back. Nice stop in the cafe at the country park.

Been having a little problem with my new Garmin Edge 810 when I have a cafe stop. I pause the timer using the button on the front and then turn the unit off to save the battery before taking the unit off the bike. When I go back to the bike and switch on the unit, the elevation is dramatically different to when I got to my stop, just take a look at the elevation profile on Strava. It is really annoying me now and I am struggling to find a solution on the web. Any suggestions? I have got an official silicone cover on the unit.

On getting home, I gave the bike a very quick clean using a hose and a brush, before putting it on the new cycle repair stand that my fiance bought me for Xmas. I mickled the chain, checked for wear and did a small adjustment to the rear derailleur to make the gear changes a little bit better.

Ride on Strava here: https://www.strava.com/activities/476607165

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jan 2016)

Climbed 1549ft.

Nice to get out for a recreational ride for once, back to Braested Hill. And in summer gear! 

It all stinks of poo though as the farmers have covered everything in manure!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jan 2016)

Out at half 8 on the road bike with no definite plan, but an inkling to add a metric half to this years total.

Warmed the legs on local roads, then up to Scholes and on to Barwick. Funny to think that less than a year ago Barwick (3.5 miles from home) was as far as I got on the bike. How things change.
Down the hill to Cock Beck, then the climb up Cattle Lane and on to Aberford. Through the village and out towards Lotherton Hall, then the turning towards Sherburn (some of the potholes have been "fixed", others haven't...) before taking the sharp uphill turn to Saxton.
Right towards Barkston Ash and then pressed on towards Church Fenton. Numpty pass from a white Range Rover Evoque  just as a cyclist passed going the opposite way, he had to squeeze through between us. On through the village and guess what - numpty pass number 2 from the same vehicle, heading back the opposite way he just had to force his way past a row of parked cars, despite me having right of way. Still, if you're going to chuck £40k at a faux-by-four, you clearly need a talking to.
Anyhow, out towards the former RAF base (now Leeds East Airport) and I spotted a sign for Cawood. Hmm, I'll remember that for another time I thought.
On up the road and just before Ulleskelf, another sign for Cawood. Sod it, I'll try that way and I turned off. I had all day and at that point my legs felt great, so why not?
Through Ozendyke and Ryther, past a cafe at a camp site wafting the most amazing smell of crispy bacon across the road and into Cawood.
Despite only having a choice of three roads at the traffic lights I chose the wrong one, so after a good half mile, turned round and traced my route back.
At this point a racing snake all in black attached himself to my rear wheel for the run up to the lights. They have those special traffic lights which can detect your foot going down as literally within a split second of me and Snakey putting a toe down they changed. I was off as he fiddled about clipping back in  but he passed me before the swing bridge with a cheery hello and then zoomed off up the road 
About half way to Stillingfleet I was passed by a cyclist in a Marmite top. He wasn't quite as fast as Snakey, so I tried to stay with him for a bit but he wasn't hanging about either, so by the left turn towards York he was a couple of hundred yards clear. Gave my legs a bit of a workout though.
On alongside the river to Naburn where i diverted onto NCN R65(?), the Solar Cycle route. I rode this last year on the hybrid and by heck I could tell the difference on the road bike. The tarmac surface isn't bad (it's better than the Wetherby route, for instance) but it was still a wee bit bumpy.
Lots of walkers, many with dogs, along with leisure cyclists and joggers so I adjusted my speed accordingly, but it's still a nice ride.
Past the trust hut at the old Naburn Station and on into the fringes of York. Up the ramp to the P&R, where I stopped to use the facilities.
Having not planned to go this far, or making any stops, I only had a cheap cable lock with me, so secured the bike to a Sheffield stand right outside the security office and had one of the quickest ever visits to the loo in my life, even including the winter cyclist dance of delayering.
Back out and the bike was just where I'd left it  so I took a photo, had an energy bar and then followed that up with a gel chaser. Got to say the High5 ones I got this week are a lot nicer than the SIS ones I normally have.




Decided to head to Tadcaster on the A64 cycle path. It's a functional enough route, but to be fair one I'm unlikely to take again - essentially it's the footpath alongside the dual carriageway with the odd cycle path marking painted on it. It also ends abruptly on the outskirts of Tad on a stretch of the worst pitted, potholed and puddled tarmac I've ever seen just by the John Deere dealership, with no signs of markings that I could see.
Looking at the map now I'm home it looks like there is a fairly simple route on country lanes that runs roughly parallel, so I'll go that way next time.
The good news is that I passed 32 miles on this stretch, so the metric half was in the bag. 
Towards downtown Tad, taking a right to avoid the closed bridge and up Wighill Lane, then (eventually) round Thorp Arch Trading Estate and round to Wood Lane and the run down to Thorp Arch and the bridge over the River Wharf.
On the bridge (single track) I could hear the dulcet tones of an engine behind me, so stayed in primary as I did climbing the hill up the other side past the parked cars into Boston Spa. This wasn't good enough for the Audi driver who pushed his way past. I may have said a rude word at this point. 
Funnily enough he had to stop in a queue of traffic at the T-junction at the top, so I passed him there and enquired through his open window if the dangerous pass was worth it given that he'd gained precisely nothing...
Anyhow, concentrating on enjoying the ride I did a quick wiggle through the village and took the road to Clifford. As I got to the High Street turning I could hear a big engine behind me, and checking I saw a council bin wagon. The driver of this was an absolute gent though, didn't pressure me at the junction and held back all the way up High Street past the parked cars, only passing at the top of the village when I waved him though - and gave me a big cheery thanks too. 
Down to Clifford and decided to tackle the Col de Town Hill, before looping back round to get onto the road to Thorner.
Who should be turning at the junction just ahead of me though, but @Old jon ?
He was just slowing to a stop as I caught him, so I stopped to say hello and we had a quick chat - nice to meet you after reading about all your rides.
I left him to enjoy his butty and pushed on as I was starting to flag a bit now.
Whizzed down the dip at Wothersome, before crawling back up the other side and on to Thorner. Through the village and then the purgatory that is the climb back out (why do I live somewhere that is uphill from every direction?), before heading down Skeltons Lane, then Coal Road and on to home.

Todays numbers, *51.71 miles *in *3hrs 33m* at an average of 14.5mph, which I'll take as I was cream crackered when I got in.

Really pleased to get an unintended imperial half in as well, so I'm getting the year off to a good start. Loads of other cyclists out too, which is always good to see.
I've picked up a couple of decent nicks in the rear tyre though to be fair on some of the surfaces today I've been downright fortunate not to have a visit from you know who, so I'm going to order a couple of the Contintental Ultragatorskins that Halfords have got on offer this weekend. Time to order some new brake blocks too.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/476644330

Newbury and back, for about 103 miles. The weather forecast was particularly wrong today.

































It was harsh as soon as I reached Hurstbourne Tarrant (out and back) particularly bad on the return, because the hill is 14%, which is bad if you can't see your hand in front of your face for the fog.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jan 2016)

6 of us out today. The call was Trioscape but with some shelter. Some were concerned about to slight southerly breeze which would be a little hindrance on the way down the Hams. So we took to the hedged Castlemorton lanes for Pendock and the trees around Redmarley. Shelter plans worked apart from the unavoidable mile or two from Brand Green. Easy tho' as that's mostly downhill.

Soup for some of us (not sure what some had) and coffee all round set us up for the tail wind return along the Hams. The evidence of the flooding was everywhere on the road and in the hedges with a tide mark quite well up in the hedges. The normal winter flooding has gone mostly now. All good as we have our lanes back. Nice ride out today with a bunch of good pals. Longest one for me in 2016 so far too. Always helps when the temperatures rise.


----------



## Rasmus (23 Jan 2016)

First long ride since October (!), the Jack & Grace Cotton memorial audax providing 105 km of mostly lovely South Gloucester lanes.

A nice peloton on the flat fast roads up to the info control at Berkeley, where the group splintered, with some people speeding through and other taking the opportunity for bonus cake - the info was about the local coffee shop! The first proper control was at a very small pub in Epney filled with a lot of cyclists, so I decided to push on. As the route turned back South a strong wind informed me that the good speed so far was not entirely attributable to the legs. The sole longer climb of the day at Cam is not a huge challenge, but some further lumps was taking its toll on my out of form legs. Happily the second control at a lovely farm shop/cafe arrived shortly to refill the energy a bit. From there only a short struggle into the wind to the finish, and then off home.

126 km in total. https://www.strava.com/activities/476544442


----------



## Oldbloke (23 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/476644330
> 
> Newbury and back, for about 103 miles. The weather forecast was particularly wrong today.
> 
> ...



Impressive ride that! I used to live near Hurstbourne T and did that one regularly (on motorbike I hasten to add)


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jan 2016)

Oldbloke said:


> Impressive ride that! I used to live near Hurstbourne T and did that one regularly (on motorbike I hasten to add)


'That' hill, is eye watering, even in the height of summer.


----------



## Oldbloke (23 Jan 2016)

Fog finally lifted soon after midday. Still chilly at 3c but desperate to get out after a few unrideable days.

42 kms only on wet mucky roads, a few riders out today. The sun even put in an appearance after 3 pm, good to see it again!


----------



## Glow worm (23 Jan 2016)

A ride of two parts here today heading home from north Norfolk. First up, 24 miles to Kings Lynn station.






A nice quiet spot (above) near Houghton Hall.






Another quiet lane on the way to Anmer.






Heading down towards West Newton near Sandringham.






The above road is great- wide, quiet and surrounded by woodland- you can smell the pines. Cycling bliss (downhill too!)

Kings Lynn seemed manic after a fairly solitary couple of hours. The traffic jams there always amaze me- the place often seems gridlocked. A joy to cut through that lot by bike of course.

Any ways, after a brew at what has to be the best station caff in the country, I got the train to Ely- just a half hour journey.






Finally the home straight from Ely- a tad under 16 miles. The above is the riverside path heading south from Ely.

Then on home through Barway and Wicken. I'd been carrying quite some weight in my panniers after a few days away (including work stuff- books, laptop etc), and was certainly feeling it by the time I got home. Early night for me tonight!


----------



## Archeress (23 Jan 2016)

Rasmus said:


> First long ride since October (!), the Jack & Grace Cotton memorial audax providing 105 km of mostly lovely South Gloucester lanes.
> 
> A nice peloton on the flat fast roads up to the info control at Berkeley, where the group splintered, with some people speeding through and other taking the opportunity for bonus cake - the info was about the local coffee shop! The first proper control was at a very small pub in Epney filled with a lot of cyclists, so I decided to push on. As the route turned back South a strong wind informed me that the good speed so far was not entirely attributable to the legs. The sole longer climb of the day at Cam is not a huge challenge, but some further lumps was taking its toll on my out of form legs. Happily the second control at a lovely farm shop/cafe arrived shortly to refill the energy a bit. From there only a short struggle into the wind to the finish, and then off home.
> 
> 126 km in total. https://www.strava.com/activities/476544442


I did wonder at all the cyclists coming towards me on my ride this afternoon. I wonder if we passed each other? I was on a black carrera wearing a blue endura soft shell.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Archeress (23 Jan 2016)

Archeress said:


> I did wonder at all the cyclists coming towards me on my ride this afternoon. I wonder if we passed each other? I was on a black carrera wearing a blue endura soft shell.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



Having looked at your Flyby, I think you turned up Gaunts Earthcott about 30 minutes before I got to that same junction.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Rasmus (23 Jan 2016)

Archeress said:


> Having looked at your Flyby, I think you turned up Gaunts Earthcott about 30 minutes before I got to that same junction.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Wonderful tool for sorting out these kinds of questions 

250 entries on the audax - busy!


----------



## wonderloaf (23 Jan 2016)

My first ride report .... my normal route mileage is around the 20 - 25 mile mark , but am aiming to get to 50 miles by the end of the summer so thought today I would try to break the 30 mile barrier. 30 miles is probably not a big ride to a lot of you guys but to me it's like climbing Everest ... well getting to Base Camp anyway!

Set out from Oakley in Hampshire about 7.00 am down towards Popham Airfield then up over Kingsclere Downs towards Hannington along the old Roman Road. The steady climb up this road is really difficult for me (not being match fit) and normally have to stop half way, but today managed to get up there without stopping... result! Only about another 4 or ascents like that to go then  Then down towards Ashe and a quick stop at the source of the River Test, a couple of pics below:









From there it was up to Ramsdell for a quick unplanned stop, yet an other bl**dy puncture, still at least there was a bit of variety as it was in the front wheel, (normally I get punctures in the back wheel). If any of the other cyclists who went past and offered their help are reading this post then many thanks it was much appreciated. From there I was on the home leg down through Monk Sherborne and Upper Wootton, was going extend the ride for a few more miles but that's when the legs and the back said "No!" so decided to head straight back home into Oakley for a well deserved cup of tea. 

In the end managed nearly 35 miles so at the moment am basking in the glow of my achievement, just looking forward to the next ride! I've just read roadkill's post, 103 miles in one day, how the hell do you manage that!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2016)

IDMark2 said:


> View attachment 116523


When I was scrolling down your pic, I thought "How did he get his bike up there!!" then I realized it was a sign and shadow on the wall  <DOH>


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jan 2016)

wonderloaf said:


> I've just read roadkill's post, 103 miles in one day, how the hell do you manage that!



It was the worst I've experienced in many years, and I nearly called it at 25 miles, when I'd realised the weather was not close to what I expected. But hey ho, in for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jan 2016)

wonderloaf said:


> My first ride report .... my normal route mileage is around the 20 - 25 mile mark , but am aiming to get to 50 miles by the end of the summer so thought today I would try to break the 30 mile barrier. 30 miles is probably not a big ride to a lot of you guys but to me it's like climbing Everest ... well getting to Base Camp anyway!
> 
> Set out from Oakley in Hampshire about 7.00 am down towards Popham Airfield then up over Kingsclere Downs towards Hannington along the old Roman Road. The steady climb up this road is really difficult for me (not being match fit) and normally have to stop half way, but today managed to get up there without stopping... result! Only about another 4 or ascents like that to go then  Then down towards Ashe and a quick stop at the source of the River Test, a couple of pics below:
> 
> ...


Well done on your achievement - 35 miles is well over 50km (metric half century) so you've ticked that one off. 
Why not sign up for the half century challenge?


----------



## Katherine (23 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Well done on your achievement - 35 miles is well over 50km (metric half century) so you've ticked that one off.
> Why not sign up for the half century challenge?


Ditto


----------



## Jimidh (23 Jan 2016)

Managed to get three separate rides today.

Had to work this morning so two 14 miles commuting rides from Midlothian down to East Lothian and back again - one with the wind behind me and home with the wind in my face. 

Then a wee 8 mile MTB ride with my son around Glentress near Peebles. 

Home for a nice dinner with the family and a few glasses of wine!!


----------



## tallliman (23 Jan 2016)

Headed out today with half a mind to try and make a metric century but also not wanting to overdo it as I may ride to Nottingham tomorrow. Headed through Shepshed and Belton toward Melbourne. From there, chased another rider up the sharp drag to Ticknall. Was just about to pull alongside when he turned into Calke Abbey so I continued alone to Repton passing along the wonderful couple of miles by the reservoir there. Always a quick section of road regardless of effort.

From Repton, I headed via a lumpy road to Burton. Didn't expect it to be that lumpy given the proximity of the Trent. From Burton, I headed to Willington and then due east toward Shardlow. Bumped into a flooded bit of road with very polite drivers who waited for me to cross. Had a nice chat with a passing cyclists for a few miles and resolved to push to a century with a detour to Gotham.

Realised that my legs were benefitting from spinning a lower gear than normal. Similar speed but less fatigue. From Gotham, I headed back home via some emergency loops to top up the miles. Nearly crawling by the end but it felt good!

https://www.strava.com/activities/476542780


----------



## booze and cake (23 Jan 2016)

Forecast was dry but grey today, so I decided to brighten it up by going out on my SImoncini





....dressed as a fat Power Ranger. Its actually an old Denti cycling top but the colour is a perfect 80's throw back for this bike, so I'm cross branding *gasp*




I was heading to my newly nick-named mate 'moon boot Matt's (check out his Selfridges in Brimingham inspired overshoes for which I will now routinely call these monstrosities). Matt lives in Southgate and I in dragon infested South London , so I had a 12 mile schlep across London at 8am, much earlier than I'd normally consider decent for Saturday.




From Southgate headed out through Epping




Turns out my ridiculous outfit was'nt needed, it was much brighter and greener than I was expecting. Matt was in charge of leading so I aimlessly followed chipping in with gems like 'oooh this looks familiar'.




A real flukey ride along shot catching the sun I'd have repeatedly failed at if I was actually trying to do it




Bit of a loop out to Essex, and then back through Hertfordshire, with a coffee stop on the way back through Epping. A final coffee again at Matt's before I headed back 12 miles across London. Got home after completing
87.8 miles and I'd only eaten 1 flapjack and drank a bottle of water & 2 coffees on route, so was seriously underfuelled, so much so I was overtaken by the urge to eat everything, fast, and promptly demolished 2 portions of chips, beans and a large chicken doneb kebab, so wrong yet at the time so right! So pro.....
http://ridewithgps.com/trips/7642891


----------



## Jimidh (23 Jan 2016)

Lovely b


booze and cake said:


> Forecast was dry but grey today, so I decided to brighten it up by going out on my SImoncini
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely bike


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jan 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Forecast was dry but grey today, so I decided to brighten it up by going out on my SImoncini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the brightly coloured bike and Power Ranger top.


----------



## booze and cake (23 Jan 2016)

Thanks, it needs a wash now though, or rather later, nah tomorrow, as does the bike

@Jimidh If you like old steel I finally got around to posting my other steelies on the 'our stables, please add' thread in the photo gallery yesterday


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2016)

7 miles my ride this day, along my usual route. A tad cooler than usual, though. Trek Marlin holding up well as a Winter bike.
32F
0C
Winds W 6
Relative Humidity 69%
Barometer 30.17
Sunny, with clouds.


----------



## Saluki (23 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/476933792
Obligatory Home to Hospital but via Old Felixstowe as I get really bored riding up Garrisons Lane again and again and again. I went the direct route as it was raining just the tinyest bit when I left, just the odd spot. By the time I passed the Levington Marina turn off at the duel carriageway bit, it was raining properly, by the time I got to Sainsburys, it was proper chucking it down.

12.47 miles tonight in 50 minutes and a bit. Bloody freezing now but dried off and in warm clothing at least. I think I need to put my waterproofs through the wash with that Nikwax stuff that @SatNavSaysStraightOn told me about, ages and ages ago.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2016)

Another early start to the day 6.10 am and headed out of town to do a loop that i use quite often a bit of a gentle head wind for first 6 miles then just a calm breeze , with to many layers on .

Roads are damp with some puddles but no falling rain , all in all a great ride .

Strange but one section of route between Castle Ashby and the main A428 really takes it out of you its flat so no slope it must just be the surface but its the 3 time i have noticed how sapping it is .

off to see how much i recorded this time


----------



## Billy Wizz (24 Jan 2016)

My 15 mile round trip to the recycling centre, to discard my cider bottles turned a little Sad on the way home.
I was stopped by a policeman and his colleague a wpc, he showed me a picture of a young girl and said we are looking for someone if you see anything call 999, that interface must have lasted 15 seconds I can still see that image, I hope they find her unharmed, made me think of my family all the way home.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/476644330
> 
> Newbury and back, for about 103 miles. The weather forecast was particularly wrong today.
> View attachment 116825



Now _that _is an impressive helmet!

Looks like it cost more than my bike.

What's it like in light rain? Do you have to keep wiping the visor?

Graham

P.S. Impressive ride by the way.


----------



## wonderloaf (24 Jan 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Well done on your achievement - 35 miles is well over 50km (metric half century) so you've ticked that one off.
> Why not sign up for the half century challenge?


That sounds like a plan and gives me something to aim for, can I use this ride as my first report or do I have to start from scratch?


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jan 2016)

wonderloaf said:


> That sounds like a plan and gives me something to aim for, can I use this ride as my first report or do I have to start from scratch?


That ride will do just list it in the thread half century challenge in sub section cyclechat monthly challenge


----------



## gbb (24 Jan 2016)

2016 is hopefully the year to rebuild, ive started regular, albeit short stints on the turbo and local short rides. This morning I got out before the wife woke up and put some reasonable effort into an 18 mile loop.
Knee held up well (its been sore since I hurt my foot and have been limping for over a month)...chest only displays slight restriction despite getting out the saddle on Morborne hill, a short but quite sharp incline, roads are quite damp and the bike's filthy...thoroughly enjoyed it.
Just over 100 miles total since the new year so far..nothing compared to the old days but the best start ive had for 3 years.
Very happy....


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jan 2016)

Out today with Mr M. 
Cloudy and dull with a bit of wind but not too bad a day .
Tackled some hills for the first time on the new bike, hard going but we made it. 
With the hub brakes and gears and long mudguards the bike is so easy to clean, just a wee wipe over and we're done, liking this a lot .


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jan 2016)

Club Outing with the H & DW today
Due to go to Bockett's Farm in Leatherhead but we went to Clandon instead.

One member had a puncture at Clandon so some of us did Staple Lane Hill and Newlands Corner, meeting up with remaining group at Clandon Hosue Garden Centre

Refreshed by Latte and Bacon Bap returned home. Got a puncture at Chertsey and just pumped it up and fixed it at home (usual sharp bit of stone)

Weather surpringly mild, several people were almost overdressed.
A real pleasant change from recent weather

41.5 miles @ 15.2 mph so more or less at endurance pace, apart from the couple of hills.
1667 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/477363143


----------



## SteveF (24 Jan 2016)

Another 50km as part of the half century challenge (it's certainly getting me out, I'd still be in cycling hibernation if I had not joined!)
https://www.strava.com/activities/477358965

Down side was yet another puncture, that's six or so in the last three rides... pi$$ing me off 

Anyway, a random photo of a ship on the Thames I saw today!


----------



## Billy Wizz (24 Jan 2016)

SteveF63 said:


> Another 50km as part of the half century challenge (it's certainly getting me out, I'd still be cycling hibernation if I had not joined!)
> https://www.strava.com/activities/477358965
> 
> Down side was yet another puncture, that six or so in the last three rides... pi$$ing me off
> ...



Xmas totally pissed me off, two punctures in a mile i thought i was cursed, was looking at a solid tyre solution everything has been good since.


----------



## Spartak (24 Jan 2016)

Nice steady ride around South Gloucestershire trying to avoid any major hills !!

https://www.strava.com/activities/477253234






Headed up to Pucklechurch first taking the flattest option then onto Old Sodbury before crossing Sodbury common & along Mapleridge Lane then dropping down to Iron Acton. 

90 minutes in the saddle covering 38 kms :-)


----------



## gordyfinbar (24 Jan 2016)

Club ride this morning and a quite good turnout . We split into 2 groups with me electing to go with the quicker ride . Off down the a38 out of Gloucester we went about 12 of us in total before turning leftt at Whitminster and heading into Stroud . All flat so far but knowing several brutish climbs lay ahead i was saving myself and ended up getting dropped with another rider going into Stroud where we got mixed in with some GCCC riders for a mile before jumping off the front of their group and heading out towards Cirencester finally coming across the rest of our group waiting patiently in a lay by in Chalford. First climb of the day was Coppice hill, bit of a brute with some quite severe ramps within it and i was wishing for a larger rear block well before the top . 
On out through Chalford hill to Eastcombe and then on to Oakridge Lynch and Far Oakridge where the lanes became narrow and rather muddy for the next few miles to Miserden and on towards Birdlip before heading down the Slad Valley ( Laurie Lee country ) . Unfortunately the Descent was cut short with a Right turn at Bulls Cross and back into muddy lanes for a Difficult descend and the final climb of the day up into Painswick ( garmin registered 24% at one point). The climb didn't stop there however as we continued up past Rococo Gardens past Painswick Beacon before the Big descent down into Upton St leonards . Not the best condition for Descending so i took it steady as did most of us . Then just the last leg through to Brookthorpe out towards Haresfield and back Along the Nass Lane into Gloucester . 
Finished up Rather Muddy but it was warm at least and dry with some stunning scenery which i totally failed to photograph. All the Metal Box users behaved impeccably too.
Garmin reports 40 Miles with 2400ft of climbing at a 17.1 mph average


----------



## Doyleyburger (24 Jan 2016)

Set off about 11 after letting the roads dry off a little. A 40 mile solo loop around Cardigan was the order of the day. Nothing strenuous whatsoever, just spinning away thinking about random things. Was on my steel machine today which has standard gearing so my quads were on fire on all these hills this morning.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jan 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Now _that _is an impressive helmet!
> 
> Looks like it cost more than my bike.
> 
> ...



It's got a rain-X coating, so it stays clear mostly, the biggest problem is internal icing, in the really cold weather. If it does that I have to remove it. That's my 'B' lid, this is my 'A' lid.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jan 2016)

A ride of two halves today mate couldn't get out till the afternoon so a morning free . I had been neglecting my favourite climb of Pollybotts lane . So that's the plan .Out through Newtown Linford and up Ulverscoft lane to Pollybotts at the bottom section I flew past a female rider I always hit the bottom section hard then blow up half way up. So having overtaken someone I had to keep it going to save face and keep my pride intact so managed to get round the corner where I could drop down the gears and spin my way to the top as I crested the summit the other rider was not in sight so pride intact .Continue on round the back of Markfield into Thornton down pass the reservoir back to Markfield ,Newtown and Home . 14.1 miles done .Quick Bacon sandwich and a coffee and out to meet mate. Anstey , Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington and Sileby to Andy's house . Quick chat and time and route and off we go up to Ragdale ,Hoby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and Cossington 14 quickish miles in good company we parted company here I retraced my steps back home .Coming through Rothley I was slowly catching another ride and I came aware of something sticking out of his helmet ? Thought at first it was a camera but when I pulled up along side it was a mirror ! on a stick never seen one before it looks bizzare anyway ride in his company back to Anstey just generally chatting but I found the mirror slightly distracting .Got Anstey and I hadnt quite got a metric half century in so a few loops of the village and back home 31.4 miles done in nice conditions who could believe this time last week there was snow on the ground


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/477446291
Today's 65 odd miles

Home for a bike clean, chain Mickle, and a beer.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jan 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Out today with Mr M.
> Cloudy and dull with a bit of wind but not too bad a day .
> Tackled some hills for the first time on the new bike, hard going but we made it.
> With the hub brakes and gears and long mudguards the bike is so easy to clean, just a wee wipe over and we're done, liking this a lot .




And the second line of the report would be a critique of Mr M.....?


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> And the curry will be at....?


It was at The Dhaka in Ipswich. I was not sober ...


----------



## Donger (24 Jan 2016)

Another good club ride today, despite a hurried start. I'd been fettling the bike this week, as I'd taken my clattering, twanging rear wheel in to be trued and have the spokes tightened. Putting on an old wheel with larger tyres, I'd had to disconnect the rear cantilever brakes, and I just couldn't seem to get them to pull evenly when I put the new wheel on. Got it set up perfectly at last, late last night and set the bike up ready for my Sunday morning club ride. Got out to the garage with 10 minutes to spare this morning, only to find my rear tyre flat as a pancake. Panic stations!

Phoned ahead to ask them not to go without me, and turned up 10 minutes late after one of the fastest rear wheel changes I've ever done. Wouldn't you know it, though, as soon as I put the repaired wheel back on the cantilever brakes went all skew-wiff again. After precisely one ride recently with my brakes set up absolutely perfectly, I was back to having the stopping distance of a large oil tanker again.

Great route today, 41.1 miles, over to Upton St Leonards and up Nut Hill, before heading off to Cheltenham for the first time. Picked our way through the suburbs and at one point got a wonderful view from above Cheltenham Racecourse - which we later passed on our way to a coffee stop at Prestbury. There I had to do the call of shame, as I was getting the drinks in and came up £1 short. "Anyone got another quid?". Home again via Bishops Cleeve, Staverton and Churchdown, before picking our way among the shoppers in the cobbled section of the city centre in Gloucester. Just like Paris-Roubaix it was.

Nice to see nine of us on the "chilled" ride today, as well as a dozen or so in @gordyfinbar's fast group. We nearly lost one of our number in Cheltenham, but all got back together before the coffee stop. I had gambled on not wearing a rain top, and it paid off. Decent weather in the end, with only a gentle headwind for the last few miles. Surprisingly, despite the weather this month, I'm on course for a record January. Loving my cycling right now.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jan 2016)

After the imperial half yesterday and with stuff to do later that ruled out a longer ride, it was time for a bit of fun on the hybrid, mainly off road and staying fairly local.
For once the weather forecast was right, grey and very mild for the time of year, although damp under tyre due to a lot of rain overnight - just the thing for tackling a few bridleways.

Got the layering just about spot on - long sleeved compression base layer under a short sleeved top, with Altura MTB shorts and lightweight full fingered gloves. Who'd have thought that last week?

Anyhow, off I set, local roads and down to Cross Gates, the over the railway line and climbed Austhorpe Lane. At the top of the hill I realised I'd forgotten something...can you guess what? Here's a clue:




Yep, I'd filled up a bottle and left it on the side in the kitchen - D'oh! 
Anyway, I was 2 miles in at this point and it was too far to turn around, so I carried on up Barrowby Lane, then dropped down into Thorp Park on R66.
I wound my way round the utterly soulless office park to the BP filling station on Selby Rd, where I was relieved of £1.45(!!!) for 750ml of water.
That's knocking on £2/litre making it twice the price of petrol. 
As a Yorkshireman I nearly cried at spending that much on water, but what can you do? 
Anyway, back into the office park and then picked up R66 again for the climb up to the bridge over the M1. Dropped down the other side and began the descent towards Garforth. It's a narrow bridleway and being Sunday there were the usual numbers of dog walkers, joggers and the like out so I took it steady and about halfway in, I stopped for a couple of photos and a sip of water...







Dropping down onto the Garforth section of Barrowby Lane, I got a wriggle on up the tarmac section to Barwick Rd, left under the railway bridge and left again onto Nanny Goat Lane for the gentle ascent to the stables.
At the stables, the lane reverts to bridleway and it is muddy, no other way to describe, with huge puddles I had no option but to splash through.
As i started the descent down to the tunnel under the M1 I passed a jogger heading the other way and couldn't help think how his shiny new looking running shoes were about to get ruined.
Out of the tunnel and I disturbed a red kite, which took off and swooped low along the lane between the hedges - they are big birds aren't they? Made me glad I'm not a rabbit.
Lovely quick descent from there down to Manston Lane, which I never get tired of riding, then past the farm and back towards the old tank factory before swinging a right and climbing the hill to Pendas Fields, where I tacked on a half loop just to add a bit more distance. Down to Barwick Rd and the looped round to home.

*10.43 miles* in *55m 30s* at an average of *11.5mph*, which isn't bad for a mainly off road spin of the legs on a Sunday morning. 
Good fun too and just what the hybrid does best. The only fly in the ointment is the knowledge that the council are busting to build a new dual carriageway and allow a massive extension of the office park over huge swathes of this ride, so I'll have to make the most of it while it's still there.

Both bikes needed a clean, so it was out with the bike stand for two full wash and leathers, plus chain mickles & relubes - I even checked the torque bolts with my new fancy tool.


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2016)

Donger said:


> Loving my cccling right now.


I hope you're loving your cycling, as well.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jan 2016)

Jon George said:


> It was at The Dhaka in Ipswich. I was not sober ...




Not Cambridge then?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2016)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass, she was even slower than normal so we only ended up doing 25 miles. Lovely and warm, by the time we got back I couldn't be bothered to clean the bike, rain forecast for next week so that should clean it up a bit


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2016)

After yesterday's cultural pub crawl around Cambridge, I decided I needed a ride before this afternoon's pub time. It was essentially a loop north of Ipswich that amounted to 20 miles. I felt better for doing it ...
(BTW I realised on either the sixth of seventh of January that I'd been out every day on one bike or the other and decided on a target for the year: at least one mile every day on any bike. Still on target.)
A pic of snowdrops at Grundisburgh Corner - I know I've been seeing them for ages, but it feels like the year is properly underway when I see them. I suspect the lack of focus is more to do with my adjustment to my mobile phone, rather than the effects of the previous day's alcohol ...


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Not Cambridge then?


No, but I had a wonderful day in Cambridge!


----------



## Mark1978 (24 Jan 2016)

After planning a longer ride yesterday and feeling too tired after a bit of a restless night, I waited for today to roll around and went out for a 36 miler at lunchtime. Roads were wet and mucky, but that didn't put a downer on what was an excellent ride. Average moving speed of 16mph, give or take and even found some "hills". Feeling the fitness coming back now; the difference between the 36 miles I did today and the one from 3 weeks ago is notable. I've also lost 7lbs since the beginning of Jan so that is helping. Still get a little bit of lower back pain at arount 30 miles, but im working on core exercise to try and help with that.

https://www.strava.com/activities/477494328


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jan 2016)

Mark1978 said:


> After planning a longer ride yesterday and feeling too tired after a bit of a restless night, I waited for today to roll around and went out for a 36 miler at lunchtime. Roads were wet and mucky, but that didn't put a downer on what was an excellent ride. Average moving speed of 16mph, give or take and even found some "hills". Feeling the fitness coming back now; the difference between the 36 miles I did today and the one from 3 weeks ago is notable. I've also lost 7lbs since the beginning of Jan so that is helping. Still get a little bit of lower back pain at arount 30 miles, but im working on core exercise to try and help with that.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/477494328



Apologies, but I had to laugh when you said "hills" in the vicinity of Market Downham .
We had a few hills today, a bit breezy but 13C so a good day to be out. Stopped at one of our favourite cafes not far from Oundle which is so good it is in the running for a national award. Not many places I know of where you can get 5 pieces of flapjack [we didn't eat them all!] for £2.70, add to that we got a free substantial chunk of shortbread with our hot drinks. 55 miles at a dawdling pace for us, made a nice change.


----------



## Dec66 (24 Jan 2016)

Four and a half miles, around Park Langley.

On foot.

R*****g.

Sore point.


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jan 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> And the second line of the report would be a critique of Mr M.....?


Well, Mr M was quite chuffed with himself as he was in the lead all the way, he's usually lagging behind if I'm on the road bike .
His gears stuck mid ride but he "soldiered on" .
He was full of encouragement on the hills although I don't know if "come on Chuncky" was for me or the bike .
Anyway we had some excercises and a wee laugh.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2016)

Yesterdays ride, as usual..
I rode over to t'other side of town to meet up with a mate at his house. After drinking coffee and replacing his p*nctured tube from a f days ago, we set out with no target in mind. As it happened, we headed out towards Daventry and up the backside of Newnham Hill. It's not as steep as the frontside, but does take a bit of pushing to get up it! (the frontside is RRCC Hillclimb Newnham Hill, and is a bit of a challenge)











Once we'd skittered to a halt at the bottom, at the crossroads, we aimed in the general direction of home, but stopped to get a pic with the local alpaca herd.. I was going to pluck some fur off them to stuff into my shoes as my toes were getting a bit chilly. The forecast was slightly wrong, inasmuch as it should have been 12C, not about 5!

The route back was via Everdon, Farthingstone, Litchborough and Bugbrooke before getting back to Northampton. We parted ways on the canal bank on the south of the town before I added a bit of a loupe to make the ride up to an imperial half century. 






Back home on a bit over 50 miles with cold toes and a mucky bike, even though I had mudguards fitted. 
Great day out even though no cake was involved...

https://www.strava.com/activities/476468418


----------



## Mark1978 (24 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> Apologies, but I had to laugh when you said "hills" in the vicinity of Market Downham .
> We had a few hills today, a bit breezy but 13C so a good day to be out. Stopped at one of our favourite cafes not far from Oundle which is so good it is in the running for a national award. Not many places I know of where you can get 5 pieces of flapjack [we didn't eat them all!] for £2.70, add to that we got a free substantial chunk of shortbread with our hot drinks. 55 miles at a dawdling pace for us, made a nice change.



This is about as big as it gets around here

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@52.6...4!1suVqNx8LgqtJMgf7JBMcBJA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

According to RideWithGPS, whose elevation stats are more accurate than strava (IMHO), i did 960ft of climbing in 36 miles.


----------



## IBarrett (24 Jan 2016)

40 miles today for me but it was a tough one. I felt tired almost straight away and the first half was all into a headwind which won't have helped.
I'm not convinced I have the new bike setup right either, which I'll have a go at with the help of Mrs B this week. I'm getting pain inside my left elbow and pins and needles in my hand. Today I also had quite a bit of back ache too so I think a good look at seat height and position is needed, though I don't know what I can do about my left arm and hand. 

One thing I do really enjoy is getting into traffic properly, pushing into the 20s and clipping along with the traffic. I had a few miles of this through Long Eaton and Beeston which I made the most of.

I'm knackered now and have only tomorrow I can commute this week as I'll have to go but I can't say I'm looking forward to it right now.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

119 of your English Imperial miles today. Another weekend, another ride to Whitstable for brekkie. In almost balmy temperatures. Joined by @martint235 and the legendary @zigzag . Even though the day remained dry. the roads were mucky after last nights/last weeks rains.. very mucky. The bike was muckier then a mucky thing from planet muck.... but no more...it's now clean ready for tomorrow commuting duties (The normal commuter is in the LBS getting some tender, loving care). Martin looked like he had rolled around in a mud bath......the mucky pup.
A couple of punctures and a faulty/broken CO2 pump meant some comedy moments...CO2 is damn cold when it let's go in your hand....

So Century # 3 for the year, 169 over all.
Martin wanted the speed to be kept under 15avg... Oooops 

Sorry.. no pics today...


----------



## toffee (24 Jan 2016)

Got chance to go out 2 days in a row, so since we were still feeling the effects of yesterdays 42 miler we went on a shorter course round the local lanes. 
Took the chance as well to go out on the road bikes which felt very light after using loaded tourers yesterday.

Quite a few cyclist out again on the afternoon, must be the weather, while most of the cars behaved themselves apart from one WVM. 





Not bad 101 miles for the month so far, last January was only 73.

Still only a map as the camera battery is flat!

Derek


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2016)

No ride today, church business all morning and part of the afternoon. Groceries after, so I'll ride Wednesday, and next weekend we're anticipating 40's F.


----------



## IBarrett (24 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 119 of your English Imperial miles today. Another weekend, another ride to Whitstable for brekkie. In almost balmy temperatures.
> So Century # 3 for the year, 169 over all.


Chuffing hell thats impressive and I doff my hat to you.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2016)

IBarrett said:


> Chuffing hell thats impressive and I doff my hat to you.


Cheers. It really wasn't that tough to be honest. It's a flattish route and the weather was favourable. That and two awesome lead out men in Martin and Rimas.


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Jan 2016)

I had a poor cycling year last year. Every half term off I was childminding granddaughters or weather was s@#t. Got new bike (Boardman Road Sport) in December but only been out twice. Dec 31st did 12 miles at 11.7 mph. Today extends route to 16 miles at 12.1 mph so getting a little fitter. Won't get chance to go out again till next weekend so hoping for good weather.
When we get back to lighter nights I can go out after work .


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jan 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> I had a poor cycling year last year. Every half term off I was childminding granddaughters or weather was s@#t. Got new bike (Boardman Road Sport) in December but only been out twice. Dec 31st did 12 miles at 11.7 mph. Today extends route to 16 miles at 12.1 mph so getting a little fitter. Won't get chance to go out again till next weekend so hoping for good weather.
> When we get back to lighter nights I can go out after work .


You can get lights!


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 119 of your English Imperial miles today. Another weekend, another ride to Whitstable for brekkie. In almost balmy temperatures. Joined by @martint235 and the legendary @zigzag . Even though the day remained dry. the roads were mucky after last nights/last weeks rains.. very mucky. The bike was muckier then a mucky thing from planet muck.... but no more...it's now clean ready for tomorrow commuting duties (The normal commuter is in the LBS getting some tender, loving care). Martin looked like he had rolled around in a mud bath......the mucky pup.
> A couple of punctures and a faulty/broken CO2 pump meant some comedy moments...CO2 is damn cold when it let's go in your hand....
> 
> So Century # 3 for the year, 169 over all.
> ...


It was uncommonly warm down here as well today. I ended my ride with the jacket in my bag, and a short sleeved jersey. Fair play for another imperial.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Jan 2016)

Stonechat said:


> You can get lights!


 
I could and I have but if I go any further than a few hundred yards I'm onto pitch black country lanes and I'd need to invest in some so that I can see as well as being seen.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (25 Jan 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 119 of your English Imperial miles today.
> 
> So Century # 3 for the year, 169 over all.
> Martin wanted the speed to be kept under 15avg... Oooops
> ...



Cocking hell Ian. My first goal is 100 miles in a week.... Maybe one day I will hit your sort of miles 

Warm here too today. Endura 3/4 shorts and short sleeve top with montane rain coat over top. Just went for a quick loop to keep the miles in and legs turning. 11.7 miles in 49 mins at a 14.3 average. No pics or scenery just up to nether kellet, lavericks, Halton and back home. Could feel little stiffness in thighs from 41 miler but soon went.


----------



## Old jon (25 Jan 2016)

This warm thingy seems to be all over the country, got it here as well. Alter clobber to suit and got it about right, but all that thought did not go into a route. I think I have worn a rut into the road on the ride I did today, but I do enjoy it. The Holbeck wander started 29.4 miles of ride, canal towpath, Viaduct Road and Cardigan Road to Headingley, in Bramhope turn right onto Creskeld Lane, I will crack that descent some time soon,



I posted a similar clip last year, but that was in the very wet . . .

Arthington, with a sight of the viaduct, Pool with the silly mini roundabout, Otley and sandwich stop and then home via the main drag. I did have a foolish thought of trying the old Chevin, but 150 yards of wishing for a great granny ring put paid to that one. Some day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2016)

Today i did my second ride in a row wearing shorts,and fingerless gloves it was that mild! I've done two 35 milers on the trot so i'm happy,though also sad to find my pocket rocket had fallen out my back pocket. I went round the route again but someone must've picked it up. They've got a good pocket jacket there, i hope they make good use of it!


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Jan 2016)

A two parter today

https://www.strava.com/activities/478132902
This for 20 odd miles,

https://www.strava.com/activities/478279188

This for 7 miles, I'm now only 3 Km's shy of the Mega meters for the month, so tomorrow morning's ride home will do it.


----------



## Jon George (25 Jan 2016)

As a writer I am used to an insular existence, but being _forced_ to wait inside for an gas engineer to turn up any time in a four-hour window was excruciating - especially as I used some of first hour to fettle with Patsy #2 The CX and provide her with new brake pads (Swisstop fore and a lesser value pair for aft) and a general clean. This may well have been necessary maintenance, but at the end of it I was gagging to get outside and ride. I even got my cycling clobber and drink ready.
Engineer eventually turned up with half-an-hour to spare and solved the problem, but I noticed her glancing at Patsy #1 The Carbon and Patsy #2 The CX and told her, as I kind of hustled her out of the house, that I going out for a ride as soon as she'd gone.
"If I weren't doing this, I'd be out on my roadie, too."
Turns out she is a member of Ipswich Bicycle Club and promised to say hello if she ever sees me on a ride.
Buoyed up after meeting another cycling nut, I went out and found that pumping up the tyres to their pre-winter levels made a huge difference to the speed of my ride out to Falkenham. Enjoyed the ease of cycling so much I forgot to take any pics.


----------



## IBarrett (25 Jan 2016)

Not a great day for me.
A rear wheel puncture this morning. Punctures are driving me bloody mad. That's the 3rd one this year and the it was quite a big one so the tube has gone in the bin. I have no idea what caused it, though there is a cut in the tyre. 

Coming home tonight I was T boned off my bike by someone pulling out of a side road and obviously didn't see me.
I'm fine but my back wheel is buckled at the very least so I'll be late into the office on Wed to drop the bike off at the local bike shop.

Dinner time. I'll check Mrs B knows the heimlich manoeuvre before I start !


----------



## Jon George (25 Jan 2016)

IBarrett said:


> Not a great day for me.



Have a better one, tomorrow!  Glad you're okay.


----------



## Oldbloke (25 Jan 2016)

Most enjoyable ride of the year today;dry roads and a sunny 14c. 51 kms on the hilly back roads to Fougeres and back.

Average speed slowly improving, clean dry roads and light winds a great help.

No ride until Thursday if the weather forecast for next 2 days proves right!


----------



## Katherine (25 Jan 2016)

Jon George said:


> Have a better one, tomorrow!  Glad you're okay.


Ditto


----------



## Donger (26 Jan 2016)

Very wet, very windy. Uurgh!  At least I found out that my waterproof overtrousers really are waterproof.

Had to nip down to my LBS for a new inner tube and to ask him to tweak my rear brake. Cantilever adjustment driving me nuts..... must be some kind of dark art to it. Decided to add a few extra miles on the way back through the estates to take it up over 10 miles. (Trying to keep my average ride length above last year's 33 miles per ride and keeping myself within touching distance of my first ever 300 mile month ... should get that done on next Sunday's club ride). 

Did a spiralling tour of the Kingsway estate, which is getting bigger by the day. Had no idea where I was until I stumbled upon @maltloaf's house. 10.6 very wet miles.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2016)

A trip to Middleton Hall this morning, 50 miles covered. The original plan was a ride over to Desford and Tropical Birdland, but when I got up and seen the tree's being blown horizontal and the forecast rain for the afternoon I decided a shorter more direct route was called for and decided on Middleton Hall. It wasn't a bad ride out, I was flying in front of a tail wind most of the way, riding back was a bit interesting, most of the way it was a slow slog into the wind with side gusts that were pushing the front of the bike around, and when I got back in the city with 45 miles on the clock I decided on the scenic route across Coventry to bring the miles up to a nice even number. In the end not a bad morning on the bike.


----------



## Jon George (26 Jan 2016)

About five minutes before I got out onto the road, I decided to see if there was another 50km in my legs for this month. Turned out to be a lovely day to have such an idea. 
Points of note were the mud on the lanes out near Walderingfield and the high winds that nearly blew me off near Nacton. (I believe I saw Pooh and Piglet.)
I think this stark photo of Felixstowe docks, with a shoot in progress in the fields below, kinds of sums up the day.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Jan 2016)

I haven't posted in this thread before but it is one of my favourite ones on the whole website and I read it most days. Sometimes I leave it a few days so there is more to catch up on. I particularly enjoy the photos from around the country where people go cycling.

I thought I would add my own contribution following my ride yesterday, from Southport down to Seaforth and Crosby shore, and back. My wife was having her hair done in the morning and it was quite bright with a southerly wind, which meant riding south towards Liverpool would mean enjoying a tailwind on the way home. 

First photo stop was New Causeway in the countryside by Formby, an exposed stretch of road with no shelter from the wind. In the second (zoomed) shot, you can see a large crane (about a third of the way across on the right of the trees) in the distance; that is at Seaforth or Gladstone Dock and there was a feature in the local news a few weeks ago when it was being towed into the Mersey estuary, now a bit of a landmark.











After weaving my way through past Hightown and Ince Blundell, I passed through Little Crosby, a quaint village on the outskirts of Liverpool.





After taking a left at Little Crosby Church, I made my way to Thornton via Back Lane and Virgins Lane (pictured below)






Then I made my way down to the back of Crosby and Waterloo, and over Brook Vale bridge into Seaforth. On the left of the photo below, looking along Sandy Road in Seaforth towards the city, you can see the ongoing construction of Liverpool Football Club's new stand, what an eyesore...booooooooo!!!!






Then I went down Cambridge Road towards Crosby shore, with Seaforth Docks to my left. Into Waterloo Road and past the old Christ Church which is now used for various community events, including the Waterloo Beer Festival, which is well worth attending. When I do this ride I always say a silent hello to my good friend Paul who sadly passed away 2 years ago, a short 3 months after attending said beer festival with a few of us, RIP mate, you were one of the best.

After calling in at the Crosby Marina Leisure Centre for a loo stop, I went back up to Marine Crescent / Adelaide Terrace, which if I could choose, would be amongst my top choices of streets to reside in Merseyside, you can keep your Birkdales, Blundellsands and Caldys, I just love the stylish houses from circa 1900, and the superb views across Liverpool Bay towards the Wirral and North Wales.











Onto Crosby promenade and the views towards the docks, over to the Wirral and North Wales contrast superbly. This is the location of Anthony Gormley's "Another Place" exhibition of iron men looking out to sea. However, the tide was high so only a few iron heads could be seen popping up above the waves yesterday morning.

Although the wind speed was supposed to be around 20 mph according to the BBC website, it wasn't as much of a hindrance as I expected, but when I do this ride and the wind is blowing from the south, it is always noticeably much more quiet when you get onto the Promenade and it changes from being in your face to behind you, as was the case yesterday. Looking north along the Promenade, towards the white building which is the ex-Coastguard Station - an austerity casualty, the waves were splashing, rather than crashing, over the barriers, but it was wet enough to make me keep away from the edge, don't want my bike being ruined by seawater, nor do I want to get soaked! Looking out to sea, you could see the Burbo Bank wind farm, and the odd cargo vessel heading to or from the port of Liverpool.











Heading north and towards home, I stopped at "the bench by the Alt" (below) just south of where the River Alt emerges into the sea slightly north of the mouth of the Mersey. Looking beyond the Alt is Formby Point the home of much precious wildlife and an expansive beach, and beyond that Formby Pinewoods, an importnat sanctuary for the endangered red squirrel.






Remounting after briefly sitting on the bench by the Alt, I headed home via Hightown and through Formby Village, a round trip of just under 30 miles, arriving just in time for lunch and to admire Mrs Roadhump's lovely new hairstyle.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jan 2016)

This is one of my favourite threads too @Roadhump, and I expect that is true for many many people. I enjoyed reading your report very much, lovely description and interesting information.


----------



## Roadhump (26 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> This is one of my favourite threads too @Roadhump, and I expect that is true for many many people. I enjoyed reading your report very much, lovely description and interesting information.


Thank you


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/478676125

That's the Megameter done for this month.

1000007 meters


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jan 2016)

Nice report and pics @Roadhump . Welcome to the thread.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jan 2016)

A bimble on the Brompton today. 14 miles on a not very aerodynamic machine, with an S bag fitted, in rather windy conditions. Really quite fun though.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jan 2016)

Another day another Turbo ride
Rain had started and tomorrow does not looked good
Roll on Friday for hopefully another real ride


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2016)

Yesterdays ride as usual.
Sadly, I couldn't join some friends on their ride yesterday due to w*rk getting in the way.. Boooo.
Never mind, after finishing at 01:00 and being up at 07:15 to walk granddaughter to school (on her 8th birthday) I had already prepped and fettled the bike so I could meet up before they headed out.






The ride along the Washlands was a slow grind straight into the wind.. I think I was doing about 6mph, if that at times. (The ride back got me 10th overall on the Strava Tarts chart though (wind assisted) )

The forecast was nearly correct inasmuch as it was a tad blowy, but incorrect as to when the rain would arrive. Luckily, just as it did, I was wiping the bike down and locking it away.

An enjoyable 16 miles, with a decent coffee and chat before having to be home to go to w*rk.. again.. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/478783435


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Jan 2016)

On my own today. Ah well. I hadn't been around Bredon Hill for a while so that would make for an easy-ish ride. Although the wind wasn't going to allow "easy". So I got straight into the shelter of the lanes on the way south. Hedges are my friends - take that wind. Crossing the Marsh was OK with the wind sort of helping and the shelter was grabbed again at The Rampings. A bit of a battle on the short section of A38 and I was able to turn my back on the wind until the ramp over the flanks of Bredon Hill where a bit of cross flow wasn't too bad.

Around the eastern side was OK but I knew there was a section of route coming up where the wind would attempt to get its revenge. So I took the zig zag option instead so that the wind could only get me for short sections with other sections my friendly hedges helped. Ha - take that wind. Not far now and the old legs were asking what's what. But I told them to "Shut Up" and kept rolling on. The average pace wasn't looking too shabby as I eased off for the cool down loop. Indeed it was sufficiently warm even with the wind for me to have taken a jersey off at mile 6. Take that pesky wind.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2016)

I used the horrendous winter weather as an excuse to sort the bikes out today.

I found some FSA bar tape, which I have no recollection of buying, but it's very good, so I stripped off the skanky blue tape from the Boardman Roady, and re taped in red.




The weather is much calmer now, So I cleaned up the Triban, and rode in to work.
My boss collared me as I walked in because he had a puncture on his bike. So I swapped his tube for a new one, and repaired the punctured one.

https://www.strava.com/activities/479733915

.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2016)

Today's proposed 55 mile club run was abandoned after only 8 miles. I wouldn't have gone if i knew the rain was going to be that heavy. I saw those up ahead pass me coming back saying they didn't fancy being drenched for 4 hours, so i joined them and turned back. When i got home i had to peel the sopping layers off. To add to the miserable ride i've got a slow puncture from hitting a water filled pothole.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2016)

Like for the 8 miles, and getting out there.


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Jan 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/478676125
> 
> That's the Megameter done for this month.
> 
> ...



Gulp!! I'm hoping to do 350 kms.....


----------



## gavgav (27 Jan 2016)

Thank goodness for the sanity of this thread! The rest of cycle chat is a no go area for me now, to the point where I have removed all threads and I'm just left with this and the half century a month challenge. Good feature that I didn't realise existed


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> Thank goodness for the sanity of this thread! The rest of cycle chat is a no go area for me now, to the point where I have removed all threads and I'm just left with this and the half century a month challenge. Good feature that I didn't realise existed


Don't let the keyboard warriors put you off the rest of the site, there's an ignore function for them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2016)

7 miles in 0C temps,wind, sunshine, and lots of fun on the old circuit today, but no other cyclists, just myself and a runner.


----------



## Jon George (28 Jan 2016)

I should really have plonked myself in front of my PC and done some work, today - instead I went out and rode an unplanned 36 miles North and North-East of Ipswich.
I stopped to watch a barn owl searching for prey out near Debach and, later on, fed a cute pouch the last piece of my chicken and bacon sandwich I bought at Melton when I realised my rations weren't going to cover my needs. At that moment, his owner came out of the shop and requested that he felt left out and I should buy _him_ a packet of crisps. 

This out near Playford.







And after watching Dr Strangelove last night, I rather enjoyed the outcome of this shot near Waldringfield.







Oh, and the sun was glorious!


----------



## Spartak (28 Jan 2016)

Short ride out to Yate this morning - great to be out in the sunshine. 
After what seemed like 3 days of continuos wind & rain !


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2016)

Its been a cracking day for a bike ride, bright sunny and a bit fresh, only the stiff breeze to spoil it a bit, it was slowing me down and making me work in places and making me fly in others. A pleasant and enjoyable ride out to Hatton Locks, I'm establishing a regular route now, a route that I will vary a bit as time passes, 51 miles covered in bright sunshine on mostly dry roads with just the odd frozen puddle to catch out the unwary, though some of the smaller lanes were muddy. crossing Coventry down the the hill by the Craftsman I spun my fixed up to a fast spinning 31mph, about 150 rpm cadence. An excellent morning out on the bike.


----------



## Old jon (28 Jan 2016)

First ride since Monday. To be accurate, I did pedal away from home on Tuesday, but a mile and a half out and the wind just stopped me. Don't need that. I went and picked up my first ever pair of cycling glasses, and took them out for a 34.4 mile trip today. They really are brilliant, I can confidently report that at one stage in the ride I was accompanied by three goldfinches flitting from twig to twig, while I was gasping for breath up a bit of a hill . . .
Before the glasses the birds would have been light brown smudges.

Usual way out from home, Crown Point Bridge, Oakwood Clock, Boot Hill, Red Hall, Skeltons and Thorner Lanes, out of Thorner up Church Hill, then this fast bit of road with an obliging tailwind.



And from the end of the video to Bramham, Wetherby along West Woods Road and further on to Kirk Deighton for a sandwich stop. Back home via the A 58 in the company of a couple of brief showers and an occasional headwind. Tired I was, but a good ride for me.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2016)

I wish this wind would fark off is all im saying.


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I wish this wind would fark off is all im saying.



I was thinking the same this morning, this morning though was better than Tuesday where the side gusts were pushing the front of the bike around.


----------



## booze and cake (28 Jan 2016)

Old jon said:


> ......... *Tired I was,* but a good ride for me.



I was reading this normally and all fine, but then I got to the bolded bit above and in my mind you turned instantly into Yoda


----------



## hondated (28 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I wish this wind would fark off is all im saying.



That's great to read as I thought the winds were only down here in Eastbourne on my ride out to Birling Gap.
Strong winds, being over weight and very few miles in the legs makes for hard work but the cuppa when I get home compensates for all of that.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2016)

dave r said:


> I was thinking the same this morning, this morning though was better than Tuesday where the side gusts were pushing the front of the bike around.





hondated said:


> That's great to read as I thought the winds were only down here in Eastbourne on my ride out to Birling Gap.
> Strong winds, being over weight and very few miles in the legs makes for hard work but the cuppa when I get home compensates for all of that.



On nights and the prospect of 11-12 hour shift along with gusts of 50 + mph given out for my return ride in the morning, i think it will be the car as i fell off the other week on a pothole and dont fancy another tumble atm .


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> On nights and the prospect of 11-12 hour shift along with gusts of 50 + mph given out for my return ride in the morning, i think it will be the car as i fell off the other week on a pothole and dont fancy another tumble atm .



I haven't got round to getting the rear wheel of my fixed into the local shop yet, the result of hitting a pothole at pace in the dark just before Xmas, it runs between the brake blocks but is not very round, I did stay on though.


----------



## Archeress (28 Jan 2016)

After getting a little stressed at loonie-versity this week I got out on the bike with the full agreement of my mentor after mentioning the half century challenge. I had plotted a route on one of the loonie-versity computers yesterday to get in as many of the green spaces and cycle paths as I could.

But first I had to repair the flat rear tyre on my road bike and fit the new SwissStop GHP II blocks to the rear. About an hour later I was ready to throw a leg over the bike and headed out the door.

The first part of the ride was the ugliest, heading for the Mall at Cribbs Causeway. Pretty soon though I was in the lovely green space of Blaise Castle Estate although my road bike was definitely unsuitable to ride up to the folly, but I did pass the old house which is now a museum.






After passing the house I had a nice long descent ahead on a path through trees, passing many ponds along the brook. The path was very busy with dog walkers but was also very muddy and I got a huge mud buildup under the crud mudguards. After exiting the park there was a punishing little hill with a hairpin. I knew from here on in I would be climbing quite a bit as I headed for Clifton Downs. The route I had plotted took me on a shared cycle path running behind some Bristol Loonie-versity halls of residence, this path was so steep there were steps at the side for the pedestrians. I don't mind admitting I stopped for a breather before the steepest bit, but halfway up the steepest bit I ran out of go and had to stop. There was no way I was going to be able to clip in and get going again, so I had to do the walk of shame, at least till the slope reduced a bit.

At the top it opened out into the lovely green space that is the downs. It was a touch windy up here that made it difficult to pedal, but I got a lovely but wintery view of my next destination, the suspension bridge.








I never get tired of cycling over this gorgeous landmark. Shortly on the far side of the bridge I was into the Ashton Court park (the venue of the Bristol Balloon Fiesta) and near my first rest break. It was at this point I got a bit butter fingered and managed to save the ride instead of just pausing it , so after the cafe stop I had to start a new ride on my Garmin. Had a lovely sausage and egg bap and a hot cup of tea before heading back out.

There is a great descent from the cafe at Ashton Court, but to prevent cyclists just letting rip and releasing the brakes they have put speed humps in. It's fair enough though as there are a lot of pedestrians in the park. On the descent I got a lovely view of the deer that call the park their home.









As I exited the park I passed a satellite campus of my own loonie-versity, UWE. From here I joined festival way heading for the harbour side. At the harbourside I saw this little loco standing outside the M Shed Museum. I couldn't help feeling that someone had squished it a bit.





From here I headed through Queens Square, a nice little green space where there are often small events held in the summer. At this time of year there are just lots of people exercising, running laps around the square. I headed for Castle Park, forgetting that The Welsh Back is surfaced with pave so got a bit jolted around. From Castle Park, I headed for the start of the Bristol to Bath Railway Path, and got my head down for around 5 miles of traffic free cycling heading for my next cafe stop at Warmley. It was great cycling through the tunnel again as it had been closed for so long I had avoided it.





At my coffee stop I decided I needed a defintie energy top up so had one of their last pieces of cake and a KitKat. I also sneaked a little stiffener into my Americano .

Heading back along the railway path for a mile or so, I joined the ring road cycle path for the final leg. It's traffic free but the road is a mere 10m away and it is a busy dual carriageway so it can hardly be called peaceful. By now my legs were feeling it so it was now in a get myself home mode. I still had the nasty sneaky hill by the Hilton to come. It can hardly be called a long hill, or even s steep hill, but it is one of those hills that gets steeper as you ride along and you don't notice you're climbing till almost the top of the hill. From here I cycled past my loonie-versitys main campus and headed for the series of parks that are dotted around the "stokes" and I was nearly home.

Popped into Tesco just a half mile from home as my fiance is going out tonight and I needed a meal for one which will not require a lot of effort haha! Then home, lock the bike away and almost straight into a bath where I soaked away for an hour in candle light and had a compilation of tunes from musicals playing on the bluetooth speaker, heaven!

In total 34 miles with 1677ft of climbing. The strava is here: part 1 & part 2.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/480530911

Rode out to Romsey and Winchester. Very nice, if slightly chilly






The Boardman looking resplendent, with its new red bar tape.






The daffodils were out






Weather was nice, but chilly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2016)

I haven't been on the bike for a week for various reasons so seeing a dry forecast I took the chance to cycle the commute.

There was quite a brisk wind this morning which hindered for the first couple of miles climbing over Lyth Hill then helped the rest of the way. With the tailwind and being back on normal tyres I had a few minutes in hand so varied the route by going through Cross Houses on the way to Atcham rather than the shorter but hillier way I normally go.

On the way home the wind had picked up (20 mph gusting to 30+) and there were threatening clouds to the west so progress was hard work and I was having to drop down the gears and plod in places where I'd usually scoot along quite quick. A bit of dodgy driving (pulling out of a junction very nearly into the side of me) wasn't helpful either.

After Atcham there were a few spots of rain which turned into somthing more steady after crossing the Acton Burnell road. I caught another rider on the way into Condover with the greeting "I'm glad I'm not the only one mad enough to be out in this".  We chatted for a little while before seperating as he was headed over Lyth Hill while I was heading for the short fast route up the main road to get home as quick as possible.

23.4 miles for the round trip at 13mph average. The Met Office claimed it wouldn't be wet today until about 7pm. I beg to differ!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I wish this wind would fark off is all im saying.


I hear ya...


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2016)

Archeress said:


> After getting a little stressed at loonie-versity this week I got out on the bike with the full agreement of my mentor after mentioning the half century challenge. I had plotted a route on one of the loonie-versity computers yesterday to get in as many of the green spaces and cycle paths as I could.
> 
> But first I had to repair the flat rear tyre on my road bike and fit the new SwissStop GHP II blocks to the rear. About an hour later I was ready to throw a leg over the bike and headed out the door.
> 
> ...


Holly bush lane.... It is steep, and I can inform you that it used to be wide enough to drive a beetle or two down there..... They have now put in a bollard to stop daft university students from trying to do that! (We weren't actually sure we would fit through at the bottom, and if so would have to have reversed all the way back up again!)

Sounds as though you had a good ride, if a little on the cool side!


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Jan 2016)

I changed my planned route to Brockenhurst because of road closures due to flooding & instead headed east. No real biggie but this was just the first thing to go wrong today as a mile in I thought I had died as my heart rate monitor was reading zero heart rate , again not a big problem & a quick jiggle around & it was up & running as I headed into the chilly sunshine.

However, the big problem started 10 miles in when on a slight incline my pedals stopped turning with my "un-clip" foot at the top of the stroke rather than the bottom where I normally un-clip. A quick panic moment & I managed to stop without falling off & investigate only to find the pin on the new chain that I had fitted yesterday had started popping out & had jammed the chain in the front derailleur! Bugger,no spare pin or chain tool on me so it was a question of just pushing it back in as best I could & carry on but sure enough it happened again a couple of miles later so now being 12 miles from home I decided on a left turn to head back through Landford rather than be stranded with a unconnected chain to many miles from home!

I still managed 31 miles, with numerous more chain problems before I got home & did the job properly. Lesson learnt I think! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/480441575


----------



## Old jon (28 Jan 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> I changed my planned route to Brockenhurst because of road closures due to flooding & instead headed east. No real biggie but this was just the first thing to go wrong today as a mile in I thought I had died as my heart rate monitor was reading zero heart rate , again not a big problem & a quick jiggle around & it was up & running as I headed into the chilly sunshine.
> 
> However, the big problem started 10 miles in when on a slight incline my pedals stopped turning with my "un-clip" foot at the top of the stroke rather than the bottom where I normally un-clip. A quick panic moment & I managed to stop without falling off & investigate only to find the pin on the new chain that I had fitted yesterday had started popping out & had jammed the chain in the front derailleur! Bugger,no spare pin or chain tool on me so it was a question of just pushing it back in as best I could & carry on but sure enough it happened again a couple of miles later so now being 12 miles from home I decided on a left turn to head back through Landford rather than be stranded with a unconnected chain to many miles from home!
> 
> ...



Chain problems, yuck. A like for the ride.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jan 2016)

A very nice 19 miles this morning including a bit of Windsor Great Park which was lovely in the sunshine. Nice to be getting back into longer rides after so many months of 10 milers.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jan 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> I changed my planned route to Brockenhurst because of road closures due to flooding & instead headed east. No real biggie but this was just the first thing to go wrong today as a mile in I thought I had died as my heart rate monitor was reading zero heart rate , again not a big problem & a quick jiggle around & it was up & running as I headed into the chilly sunshine.
> 
> However, the big problem started 10 miles in when on a slight incline my pedals stopped turning with my "un-clip" foot at the top of the stroke rather than the bottom where I normally un-clip. A quick panic moment & I managed to stop without falling off & investigate only to find the pin on the new chain that I had fitted yesterday had started popping out & had jammed the chain in the front derailleur! Bugger,no spare pin or chain tool on me so it was a question of just pushing it back in as best I could & carry on but sure enough it happened again a couple of miles later so now being 12 miles from home I decided on a left turn to head back through Landford rather than be stranded with a unconnected chain to many miles from home!
> 
> I still managed 31 miles, with numerous more chain problems before


I couldn't get down to Brockenhurst today, the whole area is screwed with flooding, I went North.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Jan 2016)

The weather over the next few days is due to be horrendous with strong 40+ mph gales right through the weekend, the occasional lull, but even then the rain will be with us most of the time; cycling may not be the wisest choice of activity during that time, so this morning when I opened the curtains about 8.30 am and saw a bright sunny sky it was an opportunity I had to take. The south-westerly wind of around 20 mph meant the same Crosby ride I did on Monday would give me a tailwind when most tired so off I went. Rather than fighting the wind on the way out, I disciplined myself and used a low gear whilst pedalling steadily. A lovely, bright, fresh day for a ride, which was thoroughly enjoyable. A few photos of Crosby shore again, this time with the tide out and hence Anthony Gormley's iron men being visible. The beach in the winter sunshine, the white rollers landing on the shore and the sound of the sea's roar made it a splendid place to be.


----------



## gavgav (28 Jan 2016)

cyberknight said:


> I wish this wind would fark off is all im saying.


Here here! Nice early finish at work today, due to an off site meeting finishing earlier than expected. Thought about a ride and then the heavens opened and winds got up to 30mph. Was hoping to get out on Saturday morning as well and that looks like 40mph winds. Not a chance in that


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> Here here! Nice early finish at work today, due to an off site meeting finishing earlier than expected. Thought about a ride and then the heavens opened and winds got up to 30mph. Was hoping to get out on Saturday morning as well and that looks like 40mph winds. Not a chance in that


I'm planning to get my metric century in on Saturday.


----------



## gavgav (28 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm planning to get my metric century in on Saturday.


----------



## Roadhump (28 Jan 2016)

Old jon said:


> First ride since Monday. To be accurate, I did pedal away from home on Tuesday, but a mile and a half out and the wind just stopped me. Don't need that. I went and picked up my first ever pair of cycling glasses, and took them out for a 34.4 mile trip today. They really are brilliant, I can confidently report that at one stage in the ride I was accompanied by three goldfinches flitting from twig to twig, while I was gasping for breath up a bit of a hill . . .
> Before the glasses the birds would have been light brown smudges.
> 
> Usual way out from home, Crown Point Bridge, Oakwood Clock, Boot Hill, Red Hall, Skeltons and Thorner Lanes, out of Thorner up Church Hill, then this fast bit of road with an obliging tailwind.
> ...



Really enjoy your videos. My son moved to Leeds in 2009 to go to university, now he lives and works there. I have recognised a couple of places in your clips now and again from when we have been in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Archeress (28 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm planning to get my metric century in on Saturday.




Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jan 2016)

Archeress said:


> Hugs
> Archeress x


Tempting but I've left it late so it's out in the wind or out of the challenge in the first month.

The update of the forecast this morning has toned down the expected wind strength for Saturday so it shouldn't be too bad. @gavgav might be able to get his ride in after all.


----------



## Old jon (29 Jan 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Really enjoy your videos. My son moved to Leeds in 2009 to go to university, now he lives and works there. I have recognised a couple of places in your clips now and again from when we have been in that neck of the woods.



That is kind of you to say so, thank you. The little camera, about the size of a matchbox, always amazes me with the quality of its output.


----------



## gaz71 (29 Jan 2016)

I felt like I had a massive fan in front of me on my journey to work today.I hate cycling in the wind.


----------



## Billy Wizz (29 Jan 2016)

A gloomy breezy day on The Thames, but a day off is a day off.

Anyway been dying to feed this little fella for a while, not very good with horses but I think I have found somewhere for the healthy Apple a day work thing they keep handing out.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Tempting but I've left it late so it's out in the wind or out of the challenge in the first month.
> 
> The update of the forecast this morning has toned down the expected wind strength for Saturday so it shouldn't be too bad. @gavgav might be able to get his ride in after all.


I know _EXACTLY_ how you feel ...!


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jan 2016)

Well original idea was a slightly longer ride today.
However was up in the night twice - fun and games with the dog, so rather late this morning,
Also quite windy out.
So not so ambitious, improvised a route starting over CHertsey Bridge, through to Chobham, and up the long slow drag up the Red Road to the ooutskirts of Frimley.
Then downhill mostly to Deepcut, turning off through country roads to Pirbright. Nice rolling roads.
Not wanting to head directly home from this point, skirted Woking and headed towards Cobham (not Chobham they are different places)
Eventually got fed up with traffic so tuned off towards Weybridge and returned home via Walton Bridge.

Was pretty windy, crossing Walton Bridge I was banking into the gusts.

40.9 miles at ave speed of 16.8 mph, so kept my speed up despite the wind.
Also good total of 1765 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/481078998

THe outward half was mainly into the wind , and the return mostly with the wind


----------



## Jon George (29 Jan 2016)

A sort of 18 mile recovery ride today - partially due to yesterday's ride and partially due to yesterday's beers ....
I thought I kind of owe you lot a better picture of the snowdrops I'm seeing everywhere. These out at Nacton.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Jan 2016)

Wow it was windy. I ground it out over the common at less than 10 mph. Thank goodness for a change of direction over the Marsh. Things weren't too bad but then on came the rain. What? Who ordered that? The forecast said that was for much later. Fortunately the wind relented a bit but I got a good soaking. Trying to stay warm while wet kept the pace up so all was not lost. Still Redwing about, the odd Buzzard and way above the flap flap glide of a Sarrowhawk. Snowdrops well advanced, Crocus out as well as some wild daffs - 2 months early!


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2016)

Had a good week cycling..
yesterday's glorious sunshine was the best ride for ages..3hrs of XC in 3°C..about 25+ hard going wet soggy muddy going miles at times...and some new forrestry routes found..'Castor Hanglands for the locals'
i was very warm and very tired after as i was in winter riding gear..
Had several shorter rides this week 10,15 easy milers, and a very exhausting 11 miles around wakerley and fineshade last sunday.
Just got a new cycleops fluid trainer which has been a great buy,40 min sweat fest on that today..really good bit of kit.
ive lost 10lbs this month..chuffed with that.good diet and no alchohol..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Jan 2016)

Old jon said:


> The little camera, about the size of a matchbox,


What is it that you use @Old jon ?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2016)

Ive been neglecting this thread for reasons I'm not sure of, so I've been speed reading three months worth of posts. YRT thread is easily the best on the whole forum, lots of folks writing about their rides , no rows no bickering, just cycling. 

If I may ask a favour of @cosmicbike and @Stonechat because they ride round my old manor, any chance of some photos if its not too much of a fag?


----------



## gavgav (29 Jan 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ive been neglecting this thread for reasons I'm not sure of, so I've been speed reading three months worth of posts. YRT thread is easily the best on the whole forum, lots of folks writing about their rides , no rows no bickering, just cycling.
> 
> If I may ask a favour of @cosmicbike and @Stonechat because they ride round my old manor, any chance of some photos if its not too much of a fag?


Spot on and exactly how I feel with CycleChat currently.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jan 2016)

+1 some beautiful pics and stories here


----------



## Old jon (30 Jan 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> What is it that you use @Old jon ?



Its a Go Pro Hero 4. Doesn't sound like a camera at all . . .

Have a look.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Jan 2016)

Ooooh nice. Thanks @Old jon


----------



## Billy Wizz (30 Jan 2016)

Old jon said:


> Its a Go Pro Hero 4. Doesn't sound like a camera at all . . .
> 
> Have a look.
> 
> View attachment 117351


 nice camera, i really like that bike.


----------



## Old jon (30 Jan 2016)

Billy Wizz said:


> nice camera, i really like that bike.



Cheers @Billy Wizz I am a lucky fella, owning that bike.

Today's ride was shortened by the weather, or me being soft. It rained, it hailed and it snowed, all helped along by a strong wind. I only rode a total of 11.2 miles, the normal Holbeck three sides, Hunslet Road ( it has a whole list of other names also ) through Stourton, up the hill to John O' Gaunts and on past Rothwell Cycles, which was open, to the edge of Woodlesford, where I turned around and retraced my wheeltracks. Better luck tomorrow I hope.

PS I read in the Graun that it is Bike Week. Are they sure?


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Jan 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ive been neglecting this thread for reasons I'm not sure of, so I've been speed reading three months worth of posts. YRT thread is easily the best on the whole forum, lots of folks writing about their rides , no rows no bickering, just cycling.
> 
> If I may ask a favour of @cosmicbike and @Stonechat because they ride round my old manor, any chance of some photos if its not too much of a fag?



Anywhere in particular?


----------



## gavgav (30 Jan 2016)

Well that was a bit interesting!

The weather was much better than forecast, with lovely sunshine and a light breeze from the West, so nipped out for a shortish ride this morning.

Heavy overnight rain meant that I knew the lanes would be full of water and so I remembered to don the waterproof overshoes for a change.

Took the cycle lanes up to Harlescott and then out to Uffington, passing the pub that I enjoyed a couple of pints at with @Rickshaw Phil last night, before the climb up to Upton Magna and East Haughmond, where the LBS group from Stan Jones' cruised past me on the climb, with friendly hello's though 

I then had the nice downhill mile to Somerwood and Rodington Heath, before taking the very flooded minor road back up to the bottom end of Upton Magna. Managed to free wheel through the floods and avoid wet feet this time 

Just after leaving Upton Magna I was caught and passed by a chap who, on the bridge over the A5, was looking at the view instead of the road and weaved into the middle of the road just as an Audi tried to pass him. Very close to being collected on the bonnet of the Audi 

From Berwick Wharf I took the rat run to Atcham and then crossed the bridge over the flooded River Severn, before climbing up and over the lumpy section to the A458 and then began the climb up the other side.

About half way up the climb I shifted down into 1st gear and there was a clang and then the realisation I was now back in 9th gear in mid range? Tried shifting the gears and it all felt wrong and nothing was shifting, so I stopped and looked down to find the gear cable had snapped at the junction with the shifter 

I was about 3 miles from home and walked up the remainder of the hill, before trying to call @Rickshaw Phil 's brother to come and rescue me with his bike rack. Phil was out on a ride himself. Tried a few times and there was no answer and so I had 2 choices, walk the 3 miles or limp along in the single gear I was stuck in. Took the latter decision and it was ok other than a couple of climbs that almost necessitated walking and having to start off in the queue of traffic at the roadworks in 9th mid range!

To finish things it rained for the last few hundred metres of the ride and whilst I was putting the bike in the shed 

21.1 miles at over 12 mph avg until the last 3 miles of limping along!

The offending cable


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Anywhere in particular?



Anywhere round your neck of the woods particularly if you're riding round Chertsey, Egham, Staines, VW.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jan 2016)

Just a touch over 20 miles today with Mrs Dave on the tandem. I've had a chest infection and virus for a couple of weeks so it was wonderful to be out again, even in to a stiff headwind for the first half of the ride.
We saw a flock of 50+ lapwing stood in a field and flocks of Fieldfares.

On the return leg we got a fair old turn of speed up in a few places.

I'm so glad I'm feeling human again!

https://www.strava.com/activities/481764049


----------



## Archeress (30 Jan 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ive been neglecting this thread for reasons I'm not sure of, so I've been speed reading three months worth of posts. YRT thread is easily the best on the whole forum, lots of folks writing about their rides , no rows no bickering, just cycling.
> 
> If I may ask a favour of @cosmicbike and @Stonechat because they ride round my old manor, any chance of some photos if its not too much of a fag?


That explains the many likes that appeared in my alerts from yourself 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Archeress (30 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> Well that was a bit interesting!
> 
> The weather was much better than forecast, with lovely sunshine and a light breeze from the West, so nipped out for a shortish ride this morning.
> 
> ...


Bad luck, have a hug
Archeress x


----------



## Archeress (30 Jan 2016)

Woke up and found a nice shiney sunny day here in Brizzle so persuaded my fiance to get out for a shortish ride. From Bradley Stoke we headed out towards Winterbourne, using Church Rd, before then heading through Hambrook and a stop at the Pirate Bay Golf Cafe. Found that someone had opened a new cycle shop there, which will be useful as it is only a mile from loonie-versity. My fiance took a fancy to some nice leather handlebar grips for his hybrid and the shop owner fitted them right there. From Pirate Bay we headed past the loonie-versity and then back towards Bradley Stoke heading through all the Stokes Parks. 10.6 miles done with just over 500ft of climbing. My fiance felt he could have done more so I think it was a successful outing.

Don't think I'll be getting out tomorrow, got studies to attend to and the weather is supposed to be a bit wet, so 179miles for the month (yes I know it's not that much compared to quite a lot of people on here, but it is for me!).

Strava is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/481779606

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Jan 2016)

Good turn out today. 5 including Mrs 26 and me. Mayfly was the call and we had lovely blue skies and sunshine to counteract the wind and the low temperatures. Rich is still quite slow on the ups but no worries. We chopped off the Suckley loop to compensate but added in the Lulsley one instead. Last night's downpour was particularly noticeable on the drop to Lulsley where mud and water obscured what's left of the tarmac. No trouble tho' and the view of the ancient black and white farmhouse and the bank of snowdrops down there was worth it.

We took to the lumpy run over to Martley and then the dodge to avoid the main road. That wind kicked in a bit on the run down to the cafe so yours truly provided a wheel for Rich. Mrs 26 seemed quite happy shadowing Pete. The usual confusion and lack of apparent organisation greeted us at the Mayfly but we mostly ended up with the refreshments we wanted. Doesn't time fly when chatting in the cafe?

Our route back would involve a bit of headwind but it turned out to be not as bad as I feared. Rich was coping quite well as was Mrs 26. All good. Soon as you like we were parting at Madresfield and vowing for another get together soon. Can't beat it - a pleasant social ride out with pals.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jan 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ive been neglecting this thread for reasons I'm not sure of, so I've been speed reading three months worth of posts. YRT thread is easily the best on the whole forum, lots of folks writing about their rides , no rows no bickering, just cycling.
> 
> If I may ask a favour of @cosmicbike and @Stonechat because they ride round my old manor, any chance of some photos if its not too much of a fag?


Yes I don't bother stopping much for photos but can easily take, where were you based and which were your regular rides?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> Well that was a bit interesting!
> 
> The weather was much better than forecast, with lovely sunshine and a light breeze from the West, so nipped out for a shortish ride this morning.
> 
> ...


Shame about the breakage. That'll be why the shifting had gone out of adjustment. Well done getting it back stuck in that gear.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jan 2016)

First ride this afternoon since having the Flu and first ride with the new Garmin 520.

https://www.strava.com/activities/481903337

Must admit that I'm surprised it was better than I thought it would be considering especially the heart rate.

Garmin worked ok too although still have some settings to adjust on it.


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Jan 2016)

With hopefully, Thursdays chain problems behind me I plotted a bit of a mix & match ride today, spending the first half local in the forest just in case before heading into the Test Valley for a while once I was satisfied that I wouldn't have a long walk home!

Heading out into the chilly north-westerly breeze, the day got off to a bad start when I spotted the New Forest Bastards Hunt meeting up at a Lyndhurst hostelry for their weekly savagery (guess who's going to be getting a crap review on Trip Adviser later ). With the pleasantries out of the way I carried on up the Bolderwood climb to the open moors, where my intended tailwind turned out to be a horrid crosswind for the next 3 or miles until the tree lined roads at Nomansland.

Now confident with my chain, I headed through Landford & across the A36 onto the wet country lanes of the Test Valley, taking in Whiteparish before negotiating Dean Hill. The climb itself is fairly painless, albeit on a rickety potholed lane, but the descent is a 12% gradient leading down to a nasty sharp left turn so it was brakes on half way down to ensure rider safety before finally picking up a tailwind & some flat road down to West Dean & a quick lunch stop.

The return leg was a fairly straight forward affair, criss-crossing streams & the river as I made my way through Lockerley, Mottisfont & Shootash before heading back into the forest for home & a chilly but pleasant enough 54 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/481798373


----------



## Jon George (30 Jan 2016)

Only two short rides today: out on Patsy #3 The Hybrid to my occasional part-time job and back, and into town and back (via The Fat Cat pub) on the same bike to pick up the pair of Lake Winter boots from my LBS I'd ordered a couple of weeks ago. Should be able to give them a try tomorrow and I'll let you know how they shape up (the weather forecast suggests they'll be tested. ).


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (30 Jan 2016)

We got the train to Bristol,pottered round the Harbourside,out to the SS Great Britain,up,round back along the other sde of the harbour,then along the Bristol to Bath cycle path but got defeated by the knife edged very cold wind! New bike is fantastic,didn't realise how much difference this one would make compared to my Raleigh! Can't see myself using that one again!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2016)

It's almost the end of the month and I hadn't done my ride for the metric century challenge yet so today looked like my best chance.

Following my aborted ride earlier in the month I still wanted to get to Ludlow so that was the target for today. Setting out was the same route as last time as far as Folly Bank but I took the direct route to Cardington this time.

From there I dropped down the hill to Wall under Heywood and headed along the lanes and over Wenlock Edge to Westhope. One of the things that prompted me to do the metric rather than imperial challenge this year is that there is too much pressure to just get the miles in with the imperial challenge. Doing a shorter ride I felt able to explore a bit so turned off at Westhope and headed via Lower Dinchope and Norton to Onibury. This was a good choice as a short way along this road I became aware of a large bird flying alongside me which turned out to be a Red Kite lazily riding the breeze. I stopped to look and there was a second one circling a short distance away. My attempt to get a photo didn't really work as the phone decided to play up  so by the time I did get a pic you couldn't tell what bird it was.

I have ridden this road before but in the opposite direction and against a strong wind so I hadn't really appreciated how nice this little valley is. I shall have to come this way again in the summer.

At Onibury the road I used is pretty flat and follows the railway line for a mile or so. Didn't see any trains today though.

I passed the Ludlow Food Centre then took to the bridleway through the Oakly Park estate and into Ludlow itself where I had a short break and prepared for the next leg. It was while leaving the town I got the text from Gav telling me about his mishap. A little job for me to do there.

Out of the town now I spotted another rider ahead which stirred the competitive spirit and I gave chase. It took a little while to reel him in but I did eventually. We ended up chatting for the next three or four miles until our routes split and I headed for my second climb of the day over Wenlock Edge, this time on the road past Wilderhope Manor and down into Longville (the reverse of the way I came on my December century),

I was flagging a bit on this climb and the cold wind was picking up quite a bit by now. Good when it was behind me but I knew I'd be riding against it later on.

I added a detour towards Harley to make sure of the mileage but turning at the edge of the village the wind was now in my face and didn't I know it. Some of the gusts felt like I'd jammed the brakes on and there were sections where I was having to pedal hard to make just 8mph downhill .

I made it home but it's finished up as one of the hardest metric centuries I've done and I was quite glad I wasn't aiming for the imperial ton today.

67.35 miles at a relatively pedestrian 11.5 mph average. I might do a flatter route for the next one if it's still this windy.





Before sunrise at Condover. Bert Butler the butcher is already open and has a few customers.





Pitchford Hall. A pretty building but has been on the "at risk" register for historic buildings for the last few years.





I've made it to Cardington without incident today.





At Onibury. I had to do a double take - the old post office/village store is now a pub. Might be worth investigating.





No trains at the moment. Our resident rail enthusiasts may be interested that the Shrewsbury - Ludlow main line still uses GWR style lower quadrant signals.





Anyone have an Islabike for their children? This is where final assembly was done.





Ludlow town square.





Much later in the ride now - oh look, a ford. Not sure about riding this after what happened last time - I used the bridge.





The last five miles were brutal against the wind and the weather has yet more tricks to play - I only got another mile before that shower hit.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jan 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/481903139

Just a short one today, a bit breezy and chilly, but fun.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jan 2016)

Conflicting weather forecasts last night, so i just set the alarm clock and decided to look out of the window this morning. 
Looked alright so got layered up and took the road bike out. It wasn't too bad early on, but it was to get worse...

Out to Scholes, then Barwick and on to Aberford. I guessed that the "brisk breeze" was assisting my progress, but there didn't seem to be too much movement in the trees so it couldn't be that bad could it?
Past Lotherton Hall, towards Sherburn and then left up to Saxton. All good so far, decent average speed, legs feeling Ok (first ride since last weekend) and even the sun came out for a bit.
On to Barkston Ash, then the long straight to Church Fenton, where just before the railway bridge I hit a dip in the road (partially collapsed prior repair? Don't know as I was doing 20-ish and didn't see anything, suggesting that it wasn't a pothole...) anyhow, it was enough to bounce me up and get both feet off the pedals, albeit only for a second. One pedal swung round and cracked into my shin, while fortunately I didn't fall off and managed to bring things to a controlled stop. Perhaps I do need to try clipless...
Anyhow, set off again and up past the airport, where the change of direction from east to northwards turned the tail wind into a slightly annoying crosswind. Still pushing on though, but mindful of the strength of the 'breeze' decided to carry on through Ulleskelf rather than turning east again.
Over the railway line there and the road swings round to face west and straight into the wind. I was dropping down the gears now just to keep forward momentum up and it seemed to be getting colder by the minute.
By the time I reached the A162 I'd gone from maintaining high teens / low 20's mph to single figures on the bike computer.
Anyhow, right here and down the hill before taking the left to Stutton.
I decided to take Fanny Lane from the opposite direction and found it quite challenging. It's normally an easy ride but I really had to grind it out up there today.
Anyhow, back down to the cross roads, then up the hill and the climb up to the bridge over the A64, where I stopped for an energy bar and a photo:





The bike is at such a relaxed angle as the wind kept blowing it over if it was any more upright - the glove is actually velcro'd to the crossbar to stop it blowing away. And the wind was cold enough to make your eyes water. It was blooming freezing. So cold in fact that I couldn't stay there while I messaged Mrs ND to let her know I was OK, but had to push the bike up to the end of the bridge and take shelter from the wind by some trees.
Mrs ND kindly messaged back advising it was snowing at home...well that was something to look forward to!
Back on the bike and up Garnet Lane, across the Tadcaster road and on towards Bramham, where the farmer had ripped out and replanted the hedges, robbing me of a bit of much needed shelter. Right turn at the top of the village and I tackled the Windmill downhill and hit a new top speed of 41.9mph  on the way to Clifford, then looped back down into Bramham again, intending to tackled Town Hill, only to find the road closed! So straight on and up the hill to Paradise Way for the slog out to Bramham Crossroads with the wind alternating between from the side and in my face.
The run from there down to Aberford was similarly wind affected and then a right back on to Barwick with the wind in my face making the ride up Cattle Lane a slow and chilly slog. Down the hill and over Cock Beck, then the climb into Barwick. From there to Scholes was again on an exposed road with the wind in my face, so more slow going and the on descent down Leeds Road from Scholes the wind was so bad I had to pedal downhill to keep moving at a decent speed.
Looped round to home and in without encountering the snow Mrs ND had warned me of (turns out it was just a few flurries!)

Then near disaster - mapmyride wouldn't connect to the wi-fi and refused to upload the ride, which then vanished from the screen and it looked like I'd lost it. Eventually made it work (and I still have no idea what I did) so here are the numbers:

*33.8 miles* (54.4km) in *2hrs 26m* at an average of *13.8mph* with 1428ft climbed.
My average speed up to Ulleskelf (roughly half way) was knocking on for 17mph, so you can see the impact the headwind had.

All good though (now I've warmed up). Another entry in the Half Century Challenge and I'm really pleased with the new Continental Ultra Gatorskin tyres I fitted this week.
Oh, and I've just signed up for the Wiggle Vale Vélo on April 2nd...


----------



## gavgav (30 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's almost the end of the month and I hadn't done my ride for the metric century challenge yet so today looked like my best chance.
> 
> Following my aborted ride earlier in the month I still wanted to get to Ludlow so that was the target for today. Setting out was the same route as last time as far as Folly Bank but I took the direct route to Cardington this time.
> 
> ...



I've visited the Apple Tree a couple of times, nothing to write home about really. Feels more like a small cafe than a pub


----------



## Osprey (30 Jan 2016)

A flat linear ride today heading off the Gower Peninsula, picking up the Clyne Valley cycle path at Gowerton that meanders 7miles through the wood lined valley before emerging at the centre of the crescent of Swansea Bay. Following the promenade path skirting Swansea centre out over the river Tawe and up Fabian way. When the odometer clicked over 16 miles it was time to retrace my route diverting throught Swansea marina for a photo stop. Picking up the promenade cycle to the south of the marina, cycling into the face of the 25 mph wind and sand strewn path. Delicately picking my way through the wet sand, I had a comic slow speed off as my 25c tyres dug in the sand, much to the delight of 2 mtbers following behind. Needless to say there was a bit of banter about 'whos faster now then'. Otherwise an uneventfull ride, 32 miles in all, with the last five miles directly exposed to the estuary wind.











Swansea Promenade somewhere under that sand!


----------



## Diggs (30 Jan 2016)

Yes yes yes!!!! 
Manflu has finally abated and I've stopped suffering (In silence obvs, I'm a man - just ask Mrs D) So the Fitbit silent alarm went off at 7:30, I crept downstairs, pausing only to check the air had held in the tyre since sorting the flat last night (phew!) and going into the kitchen to switch on 6 Music 
The soothing voice of Mary Anne Hobbs on the radio whilst I make coffee, leaving one on Mrs D's bedside cabinet.
Up to the LBS for 9:00 and a blustery ride to test the lungs out.
From 'ricay to Blackmore, looping around to Margaretting and back to the shop for a chat and a hot drink.
It's been a few weeks and so lovely to get out again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2016)

7 miles on the Marlin 29'er after some videomaking work today. A splendid day for it, and a few others out on the road today, as the short but late January thaw continues. 
47F
8C
Winds S7
Relative humidity 77%
Barometer 29.68
Mostly Cloudy


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jan 2016)

gavgav said:


> Well that was a bit interesting!
> 
> The weather was much better than forecast, with lovely sunshine and a light breeze from the West, so nipped out for a shortish ride this morning.
> 
> ...


Chapeau! to you Sir.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jan 2016)

I managed 34 miles today. The very strong wind was knackering and dangerous! It took me a long 3 hours but i got there in the end. I had a near mishap when a pheasant ran out in front of me. I swerved to avoid it and hit a what must've been 4 inch deep pothole. The joys of cycling eh!


----------



## Hedgemonkey (31 Jan 2016)

Well after the last debacle of getting disorientated, after being dumped at the end of a cycle/ walking route, on to a 1960's housing estate, It was decided to follow the initial route planned this time out and ignore interesting looking new disused railway paths. Oh what a glorious ride in the sunshine on the quiet back roads of NE Derbyshire, even the climbs were rewarding, but niggling away in the dark recess of the mind, was that, payment was to be collected at the turn for home point, and at Church Warsop where we turned and headed due West, BANG !!!! Wtf, I know and appreciate that we would pay for the wind assist, but this was ridiculous, and knowing there is 20+ mile of this to home. ( if we head west from home to start a ride it will turn into a climbing slog after 2 miles and last all day ) With promises of food and tea at Pleasley for my riding buddy, we battled on. The promise of food etc successfully delivered, it was into the last 10 miles of the wind tunnel and home and the happy welcome of home of you said you was only going to be X amount of time and you've been gone X amount of time longer than you should have been, now as some of you good people may remember The Last of The Summer Wine on tv. I was either meeting a Derbyshire version of Marina ( my other half's suspicion ) or I just enjoy riding my bike and before anyone suggested taking said partner along on the ride, tried that already and that sulk has been added to this sulk, hmmmm maybe I'll go out my bike again today ;-)


----------



## Hedgemonkey (31 Jan 2016)

Hedgemonkey said:


> Well after the last debacle of getting disorientated after being dumped at the end of a cycle/ walking route, on to a 1960's housing estate, It was decided to follow the initial route planned this time out and ignore interesting looking new disused railway paths. Oh what a glorious ride in the sunshine on the quiet back roads of NE Derbyshire, even the climbs were rewarding, but niggling away in a dark recess of the mind, was that, payment was to be collected at the turn for home point, for this 16 mph average speed, and at Church Warsop where we turned and headed due West, BANG !!!! Wtf, I know and appreciate that we would pay for the wind assist, but this was ridiculous, and knowing there is 20+ mile of this to home ( if we head west from home to start a ride it will turn into a climbing slog after 2 miles and last all day ) with promises of food and tea at Pleasley for my riding buddy, we battled on. The promise of food etc successfully delivered, it was into the last 10 miles of the wind tunnel and home and the happy welcome of home of you said you was only going to be X amount of time and you've been gone X amount of time longer than you should have been, now as some of you good people may remember The Last of The Summer Wine on tv. I was either meeting a Derbyshire version of Marina ( my other half's suspicion ) or I just enjoy riding my bike and before anyone suggested taking said partner along on the ride, tried that already and that sulk has been added to this sulk, hmmmm maybe I'll go out my bike again today ;-)


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

Yesterdays ride, was a few miles with my granddaughter along the riverbanks in Northampton as fer as the Grand Union canal to the west and the Skate Park to the east, where we had a mug of hot chocolate and a sit down for 15 minutes.






Over the bridge..






And back under it.. (That's my old British Eagle holding up the railings )

Just under 5 miles ridden and then a 20 minute wander around the Shoe Museum in the town centre as we had some time left on the parking ticket .

https://www.strava.com/activities/481741346


----------



## Billy Wizz (31 Jan 2016)

A damp and dreary morning got as far as the o2 and turned back didn't enjoy it one bit, just under 10 miles


----------



## Jon George (31 Jan 2016)

I did not intend to do a metric half centaury today, but the opportunity arose and I put in a turn around the block when I got back to take me over 50km.
I'm a bit disappointed with my Lake Winter boots (particularly after how much I paid for them), but I must admit it wasn't a true scientific test because I didn't come home and swap them over with my previous shoes and do a direct comparison. (There is also the possibility I may have had them done up too tight, so I'll continue and see how I feel.)
My internal SatNav let me down spectacularly when I went along a lane I hadn't explored before and ended up on the road I had traversed only twenty minutes before and didn't recognise the fact. 
Still, I managed to enjoy myself on a grotty day and after witnessing the carnage of a vehicle taking out a couple of Fallow deer.
This at Framsden.






Now off to the pub!


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jan 2016)

Just a short one in the miserableness today. I went up to a Halfords, not to far from me, to have a look at the new Boardman range, there's quite an interesting mix this year, they didn't have a TT bike, or the new Pro Carbon, on display, but the Hybrid, Road Carbon and the CX bikes look quite nice.

https://www.strava.com/activities/482598646

The ride back over the Itchen bridge was 'interesting'.


----------



## Donger (31 Jan 2016)

My fifth club ride of the month today, which was something of a record, and 304 miles done in a calendar month for the first time ever. After a quite hilly 42 miler, I could actually have fancied going out for another bike ride straight away. Instead, I went for a walk with Mrs Donger along the canal path.

Nine of us turned up on the Kingsway clubs's "chilled" ride today ... all except one (me) were also members of the Eastgate club, and a very nice bunch they were too. @Frazzle and @Dark46 came along as usual, and the chilled group seems to be taking off nicely now, with some people returning after several months away. I'm always pleased to do some roads I've never ridden before, so today was a good day, taking in Glasshouse Hill, the climb to Little London, and a third long but gradual climb between Longhope and Aston Ingham (in Herefordshire). Stopped for coffee and flapjacks at the Malswick pub outside Newent on the return, and the rain stayed away, making it a very pleasant ride. Even a malfunction in my front shifter couldn't spoil my mood today. This was how club rides should always be.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Yes I don't bother stopping much for photos but can easily take, where were you based and which were your regular rides?



When I lived there I used to ride all over the place on my Dawes Kingpin, then later on a Gillott bike that my uncle built for me, I lived near Penton Hook Marina but rode all over the place. 

I'm not after anything specific, it's that I noticed that you and Cosmic don't post many if any photos and it would be quite nice to see some from you both, but I don't want it to be a drag or anything, if you see something worth photographing it would be great to see it.


----------



## gbb (31 Jan 2016)

A quick 13 yesterday, really quite blowy, 12 and a bit this morning round the Milton Estate etc. Overdressed, too hot but nice anyway. One Greater Spotted Woodpecker.,, dont see many of them, a Buzzard and a haul of LBJs (little brown jobs as dad used to say)..aka wrens, robins, tits, sparrows etc etc..all flitting around in bushes and hedges...oh and snowdrops, lots of them.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2016)

My first ride today on the road bike since November. The missus and I did a gentle loop to Wallingford, Dorchester on Thames, Culham, Didcot and back, stopped for lunch at Wallingford where the alert amongst may have seen it on Midsommer Murders this week, it's ironic that they used this place for a cycle themed TV show, Wallingford has the worst cycle routes/lanes of anywhere I have ever ridden and awful road surfaces in and out of the town.

The roads were wet, it was a grey windy day but warm and it was nice to be out on number one bike, I will be very glad when spring is here.







Down to towards Wallingford




Heading way from the rain.




Culham Bridge




Culham Lock





Lockeepers Cottage




In memory of my Father in Law




Didcot Towers





A bit closer,, I'll be glad when these eyesore are demolished.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2016)

Out for a wee spin locally as Mr M away golfing.
Don't know the mileage, was out for about an hour, just cruisin along  really enjoyed it.
Not too chilly and no wind or rain (was snowing yesterday).
Cut through the park and stopped to watch the ladies football game (sorry no pics ). Some good players.
Just trying to get more time out on the Pashley to fitten me up. She's heavy and takes more effort so a good workout every ride.


----------



## Dark46 (31 Jan 2016)

Today turns out to be my 50th ride with the club! 

A good turnout with 22 people turning up across the 3 groups. The club this year seems to be going well with regular turnout of more than 20. But strange that 8 of the riders where also Eastgate riders on a Wednesday night. The odd one out being @Donger! 

The chilled group set out with 9 people which was the biggest group in the club today. The mood was good from the off and everyone was looking ahead to the Forest of Dean with the lack of rain in the forecast.

Today's ride was a ride I was looking forward too as I've not been up Glasshouse Hill before. Now I'm looking forward to doing May Hill, in the summer. The ride for today was set up by @Frazzle, so cheers for that. 

Basically the ride went very well and we found a great watering hole the Malswick House on the Newent Highledon road, which had great coffee and Flapjack. Cheers to @Donger for the coffee. See pic

So 41 miles done today and the bike is filthy yet again. Downside of going out for a cycle ride if there is one! Bike always looks great after a decent clean.


----------



## Jon George (31 Jan 2016)

Jon George said:


> Now off to the pub!



Am back from the pub - 2 miles in total. Am now not only looking forward to the first leg of La Tour De Cochon 2016 in February, but also a West Suffolk detour over three to five days in July. Will keep you all informed.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jan 2016)

I was (we all were) lulled into a false belief that the weather was not as bad as previously forecast. This was the club run

Weather was miserable light rain for all the outward half. It was cold, and by most of the outward journey we had lost feeling in fingers and body temperature was starting to cool
We did at least have a hill, and pushed ourselves up it to generate some warmth. Stopped at a garden centre in Beaconsfield, and they had no soup on, never mind.

There was much wringing out of gloves etc and wiping dirt off faces.
Suitably refreshed we set forth, the rain had abated.
The route now took us through some country lanes with much mud and debris
The inevitable happend and I was the first to puncture , later followed by two other riders.
(at least it happened when not raining, and the temp had risen for a few degrees)

We all felt that we had earnt some credit for our toughness (or foolhardiness) in getting out

50.3 miles at a meagre 14.5 mph
1371 feet climbed
Bike still to be cleaned - will do tomorrow AM

https://www.strava.com/activities/482759483/


----------



## Jimidh (31 Jan 2016)

I done by bit this morning by missing out on my club run and took my friend out on his first road road bike spin.

As it was still icy and snowy at home we chucked the bikes on the top of my car and headed out to East Lothian for a wee 30 mile loop down to North Berwick.

Good wind behind us in the way down and Gary got a bit too confident in his abilities but I knew better. Last 10 miles were a bit of a struggles as his legs died going into the wind and his backside started to suffer with the new saddle.

Good few hours out and one knackered mate!!


----------



## iandg (31 Jan 2016)

A ride in the snow up to the Pentland Rd Windfarm






https://flic.kr/s/aHsksWiqdY

https://www.strava.com/activities/482742989


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

Got up this morning for 0930 start to meet mates and it was persistantly . Rang mates and they both bailed neither could make afternoon due to there sons football .So hung around all morning itching to go .Had dinner and rain had stopped . So out with the bike plan was a fifty miler but wasn't sure I'd have time as the roadie has poor lights . So a loop planned knowing I can cut it short .Set off on my favourite route to start with Newtown Linford out to St Bernard's Abbey ,Belton ,Diseworth ,Long Whatton and out to Kegworth .Onto Kingston ,West Leake ,East Leake ,Wysall ,Willoughby on the Wolds .this is where I started to encountered the headwind . Light was beginning to fade so trying the speed up turned down Pawdy lane a lovely long steady descent normally 25 to 30 mph today into the headwind 16 mph putting in a big effort !! .Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home 52.4 miles done at 15.2 mph with 1697 feet of climbing got home just as the light was properly going .The last 10 miles were a real struggle into the wind which had picked up during the ride .Just filled in my cycle log and I've done 399.88 miles in Jan my cycling ocd might make me ride tonight to get past 400 for the month.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (31 Jan 2016)

Debut ride on my shiny new toy - Jamis Komodo Pro 2016.
Rain and wind all the way up to Winscar reservoir and back with big grin on my face!
No pics this time as the old phone doesn't work underwater.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2016)

A steady 12 miles in the rain this morning, then 5 miles with the kids after lunch when the rain had stopped. Their first ride this year, and my boy is about grown out of the MX-24. I picked up a Specialized Hardrock Sport of eBay of few months back so once I've finished fettling that he'll be big enough. Before I know it he'll be wanting to borrow my bikes...


----------



## Donger (31 Jan 2016)

wicker man said:


> A ride in the snow up to the Pentland Rd Windfarm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that has to be _the_ photo of 2016 so far.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (31 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> Got up this morning for 0930 start to meet mates and it was persistantly . Rang mates and they both bailed neither could make afternoon due to there sons football .So hung around all morning itching to go .Had dinner and rain had stopped . So out with the bike plan was a fifty miler but wasn't sure I'd have time as the roadie has poor lights . So a loop planned knowing I can cut it short .Set off on my favourite route to start with Newtown Linford out to St Bernard's Abbey ,Belton ,Diseworth ,Long Whatton and out to Kegworth .Onto Kingston ,West Leake ,East Leake ,Wysall ,Willoughby on the Wolds .this is where I started to encountered the headwind . Light was beginning to fade so trying the speed up turned down Pawdy lane a lovely long steady descent normally 25 to 30 mph today into the headwind 16 mph putting in a big effort !! .Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home 52.4 miles done at 15.2 mph with 1697 feet of climbing got home just as the light was properly going .The last 10 miles were a real struggle into the wind which had picked up during the ride .Just filled in my cycle log and I've done 399.88 miles in Jan my cycling ocd might make me ride tonight to get past 400 for the month.




Done a fair bit of that route a few years ago with a mate of mine from Long Whatton. It really is a great cycling area.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jan 2016)

Hedgemonkey said:


> Done a fair bit of that route a few years ago with a mate of mine from Long Whatton. It really is a great cycling area.


Yeah I have some lovely areas where I live but home to St Bernard's Abbey and Shepshed area is my favourite .


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jan 2016)

I was at work this morning and had the joys of ikea so i have got my pain cave set up and did a 30 min session on the turbo , i enjoyed it as i had the tablet on a youtube turbo video , well apart from the fact the narking wifi signal is poop where i had the bike .


----------



## Postmanhat (31 Jan 2016)

Jon George said:


> I did not intend to do a metric half centaury today, but the opportunity arose and I put in a turn around the block when I got back to take me over 50km.
> *I'm a bit disappointed with my Lake Winter boots* (particularly after how much I paid for them), but I must admit it wasn't a true scientific test because I didn't come home and swap them over with my previous shoes and do a direct comparison. (There is also the possibility I may have had them done up too tight, so I'll continue and see how I feel.)
> My internal SatNav let me down spectacularly when I went along a lane I hadn't explored before and ended up on the road I had traversed only twenty minutes before and didn't recognise the fact.
> Still, I managed to enjoy myself on a grotty day and after witnessing the carnage of a vehicle taking out a couple of Fallow deer.
> ...



Have had my Lake MX boots for a couple of months now and they have maintained the same level of rubbishness. Not warm, not very windproof, and only waterproof for about 15-30 minutes max in the rain. Per pound, easily the most disappointing bit of kit I've come across 

Which is a shame, as have luckily become a confirmed fan of riding in the rain this winter. And there was fair amount of it today once I got onto the A517 ridge above Derby, where the weather can often change abruptly. Heading home, only a couple of miles south, the roads were close to drying but I could see the bank of mizzle clinging to the ridge. Stopping to declag the brakes, realised I couldn't hear anything but the occasional plaintive birdcall. Living in the city centre, these sort of moments are another of the many pluses of cycling for me

27 miles/1650ft takes me to 4500 metres for the January climbing challenge thingy on Strava. Very chuffed with that as hate riding in the cold. Also had the best part of three months off with illness starting this time last February. So am beginning to get cautiously optimistic about potential fitness levels and weight loss for this year


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Feb 2016)

I managed 18 miles yesterday in the wind and rain. I was soaked when i got back but happy when i counted my miles total for January. I did 530 which for me is a lot for a winter month. Last year's January total was 256 (196 in Jan' 2014), so to more than double it i'm pleased!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2016)

7 miles today, fine weather for it. Many cyclists out there, even if it were a tad windy. I went out, against the wind, and climbing the hill, like the tortoise, and returned like a hare. The January thaw never lasts, and this one should be over by Tuesday, but it's so late that soon Spring will be here.
56F
13c
Winds W 21 G 30
Relative Humidity 87%
Barometer 29.55
Cloudy


----------



## Stonechat (1 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I managed 18 miles yesterday in the wind and rain. I was soaked when i got back but happy when i counted my miles total for January. I did 530 which for me is a lot for a winter month. Last year's January total was 256 (196 in Jan' 2014), so to more than double it i'm pleased!


Surprised I managed 423 miles as against last year's 449 as I lost a few rides due to weather and did turbo sessions
However big difference in feet climbed 2015 - 22616 ft, and 2016 - 12010 ft


----------



## Roadhump (1 Feb 2016)

Blimey, I was feeling quite pleased with myself because my monthly mileage total for January reached 282, which puts me on course for around 3,300 miles for the year, and also my cycle computer odometer reached 7,000 miles on yesterday's ride. Then I read here about people doing 400+ and 500+ miles in amonth. Oh well, I suppose we are all individuals, and when I packed in the gym in favour of cycling 3 years ago, I was told that I had made a mistake because you can't go out cycling in the winter, and I have defied that "put down".

Yesterday morning though, I thought I might be beaten by the weather; the rain was very heavy and Storm Gertrude was due to be followed very soon by Storm Henry. However, the BBC forecast showed a window of about 7 or 8 hours during which the wind would subside from 40-50 mph to between 15-20+ mph, but the rain would only go away for an hour or so. Being unwilling to ride in storm force gales for safety reasons, I decided to get out while I could. I was going to head east over towards Ormskirk, Aughton and Bickerstaffe but the wind was due to turn round to due west which would have meant a strong headwind on the way home across the mossland which has no protection from the wind, which combined with the cold and rain I found a very unappealing prospect, so I did the same run to Crosby as I had earlier in the week, but with a slightly different route. 

It was definitely the wettest ride of the year, indeed for some time before this year. It was cold as well, and I could feel raindrops falling onto my head through the vents in my helmet. It only took about 25 yards before my specs were covered in raindrops and this, combined with the slippery road surface made a greater degree of concentration essential - oh for someone to invent specs with windscreen wipers......and to think, I actually enjoy this!!

A couple of photos which show the rain / sea mist that reduced visibility, but it was still good to be outdoors:













Finally, one of my computer showing 7,000 miles. This year I really want to increase the distance I cover on my bike. In the first year of owning this bike I did just over 3,000 miles, in the 2 following years I only covered about 2,000 miles each time. Nothing like as much as many people on here, but not bad for a 55 year old beer connoisseur all the same. I suppose a reasonable goal now would be to get my odometer up to 10,000 miles by the end of 2016...here goes!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2016)

Dropped the van off at 8,30 for a cam belt change..took the bike plus i was wearing all my bike gear..
spd boots are crap for driving btw 
went for a nice ride the long way home..the head wind was very hard going ..but the change for home with a tail wind was fantastic..i was flat out in the 38,11 cogs ..flying on my mtb..that may be the fastest ive been on my commencal..only about 12 miles but very enjoyable..the ride along the river Nene was a bog fest too..ill give that a miss for a couple of months
be a quick 2.5 mile collection later as the cam belt is a 3hr job..and rain later with the gales


----------



## Jon George (1 Feb 2016)

Another of my weekday 18 milers to shake off the previous night's neural cobwebs. At Bucklesham I was in the process of congratulating myself that my speed up a particular slight incline had improved from a couple of years ago, when I was comprehensively scalped by someone rushing past doing at least 5-8mph faster than me, which made I laugh it did!
He gave me a hearty 'Good Morning!' as he whizzed past, though. 
The jury is still out on the Lake Winter Boots. Given the comments from @Postmanhat I'm a little concerned I may have wasted some Christmas money.  I loosened off the 'laces' somewhat today, which seemed to help, but the weather was less inclement than yesterday, so we'll see ...


----------



## Spartak (1 Feb 2016)

My monthly ride up to Dundry.

Rode south thru Bristol into an increasing headwind. Joined the Festival Way then the small climb up Yanley Lane. Due to the strong wind decided to climb up to Dundry via Highridge Rd.

Great view of Bristol from the top.






Then dropped off the ridge & back into Bristol via Whitchurch, Stockwood & the Avon ring road.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Blimey, I was feeling quite pleased with myself because my monthly mileage total for January reached 282, which puts me on course for around 3,300 miles for the year, and also my cycle computer odometer reached 7,000 miles on yesterday's ride. Then I read here about people doing 400+ and 500+ miles in amonth. Oh well, I suppose we are all individuals, and when I packed in the gym in favour of cycling 3 years ago, I was told that I had made a mistake because you can't go out cycling in the winter, and I have defied that "put down".


Dont worry , theirs always someone who goes further or faster .As long as you enjoy yourself thats enough.


----------



## Old jon (1 Feb 2016)

There was clever of me, I believed the weather forecast . . .

So off I went, the wind along the towpath was a bit brisk, but more manageable than last Tuesday, I thought. Viaduct Road and Cardigan Road were a bit blustery, but again not a problem. As I climbed towards the Ring Road at Lawnswood my thoughts on the weather were changing. For the worse. Past Golden Acre Park at what felt like walking pace, and even slower through Bramhope. Approaching the crossroads at the Dyneley Arms I could see the rain travelling down the Wharfe valley towards me, and I could feel the rain stinging my face, even through the beard and I thought enough is enough. When I reached home, after 20.8 soggy miles, the rain stopped. Ne'er mind, there is always tomorrow.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2016)

A 5.45 mile to Didcot and back, I stopped for about three hours half way to go and see Star Wars again, I was the only person in the cinema, I had a lovely time.

Took a couple of photos on the way back, it was nice to be riding at 4.30pm in the daylight.










It amuses me to know that over 50 years ago trains used to go along this route before it was changed to a Sustrans path, 70 years ago steam trains used carry troops to and from Portsmouth.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Feb 2016)

I cycled to work this morning. Quite quickly. I think getting home is going to be a slower affair, was rather hoping the wind would have died down..


----------



## Hedgemonkey (1 Feb 2016)

Billy Wizz said:


> View attachment 117510
> A damp and dreary morning got as far as the o2 and turned back didn't enjoy it one bit, just under 10 miles


Do they not do breakfast ;-) at The Prospect of Whitby, thats always a good destination to aim for. ;-)


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2016)

I actually enjoyed my ride in the rain yesterday for lots of reasons. It wasn't really windy. The club ride was cancelled so I had the freedom to stop and start as I felt. I put more waterproofs on so stayed quite dry apart from my hands but I took spare gloves which I changed half way round when I found a bus shelter to stop inside. There weren't many other cyclists about or cars for that matter.
One negative was discovering that I had been well and truly 'pigeoned'! There were 2 blobs on the bag on the back as I discovered when getting out the dry gloves, then I found more on the bar bag as I was looking for tissues. So, front *and *back! —I'd better check myself.. helmet clear but more on the jacket sleave. So out with the antiseptic wipes and more tissues. Very glad that I carry round lots of 'just-in-case' paraphernalia!
I did a new route to me and another rare solo ride into Cheshire and one which I would do again. Out through Worsley village and Winton, then on the Port Salford Greenway to get onto the Cadishead Way, over Warburton Bridge, round the Cheshire lanes for a bit, near Dunham Massey, back over the bridge, then up through Glazebrook and Culcheth, getting onto The East Lancs path at Lowton, then a straight run home, making it 34 miles in all and only looked at Google maps once.
I didn't want to untuck my gloves from my sleeves so I was very pleased to discover that I could use my smartphone with both sets of gloves as there is a contact thingy on the index finger.


----------



## DaveGM (1 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Blimey, I was feeling quite pleased with myself because my monthly mileage total for January reached 282, which puts me on course for around 3,300 miles for the year, and also my cycle computer odometer reached 7,000 miles on yesterday's ride. Then I read here about people doing 400+ and 500+ miles in amonth. Oh well, I suppose we are all individuals, and when I packed in the gym in favour of cycling 3 years ago, I was told that I had made a mistake because you can't go out cycling in the winter, and I have defied that "put down".
> 
> Yesterday morning though, I thought I might be beaten by the weather; the rain was very heavy and Storm Gertrude was due to be followed very soon by Storm Henry. However, the BBC forecast showed a window of about 7 or 8 hours during which the wind would subside from 40-50 mph to between 15-20+ mph, but the rain would only go away for an hour or so. Being unwilling to ride in storm force gales for safety reasons, I decided to get out while I could. I was going to head east over towards Ormskirk, Aughton and Bickerstaffe but the wind was due to turn round to due west which would have meant a strong headwind on the way home across the mossland which has no protection from the wind, which combined with the cold and rain I found a very unappealing prospect, so I did the same run to Crosby as I had earlier in the week, but with a slightly different route.
> 
> ...




I went to Crosby sea front this afternoon in the car!!!

I could hardly stand up it was so windy. You would have had difficulty on a bike I think!!


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (1 Feb 2016)

Spartak said:


> My monthly ride up to Dundry.
> 
> Rode south thru Bristol into an increasing headwind. Joined the Festival Way then the small climb up Yanley Lane. Due to the strong wind decided to climb up to Dundry via Highridge Rd.
> 
> ...



That view is nice,going to have to give that one a go......when the wind dies down,if it ever does!


----------



## Oldbloke (1 Feb 2016)

Weather forecast dry all day. Went out midday, got to the top of our valley and found a constant drizzle accompanied by a blustery headwind waiting for me!

This got steadily worse, made the mistake of riding south west across the hills on the back lanes to Fougeres, so my fault. Crosswinds pushed me off road onto the grass a couple of times, drizzle turned to rain which got heavier by the time I'd done 18 kms, so wussed out and rode back to the main road, the rain eased off and stopped shortly after. Too wet to enjoy extending the ride so home. 37 kms
.


----------



## gavgav (1 Feb 2016)

Fair play to anyone who was able to get out on a bike today. If you live in Shropshire (other places may have been equally as bad) and you went out on a bike today then you must be mad. 70mph gusts this afternoon.

Funniest moment of the day, probably shouldn't laugh, was when driving through town to a meeting, a chap crossed the road and his beanie hat blew off his head and flew off into the distance and into the river . Sorry, but it's the little things that keep me going!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Feb 2016)

I was waiting for Mrs Dave this evening , to kill the time I usually slalom around a lamp post and a few trees on the West Cambridge site. At the end of the row as I was rounding the lamp post a gust of wind stopped me in my tracks, at low speed and the wheel on full turn.....

How I managed to unclip so quick I'll never know. Nearly clipless moment time!


----------



## Roadhump (2 Feb 2016)

[USER=46434]DaveGM[/USER] said:


> I went to Crosby sea front this afternoon in the car!!!
> 
> I could hardly stand up it was so windy. You would have had difficulty on a bike I think!!


 @DaveGM This might be going a little bit off topic - apologies if so. I saw some amazing photos and videos of the high tide there last Tuesday when the winds were also very strong. If you are interested there is a Facebook group named, "I'm at Crosby beach and the weather is...............". For all I know you could already know of it because it has almost 1,900 members. It has many excellent photos and is a very enjoyable page to browse. I live in Southport and as well as it being one of my regular cycling routes, my wife and I go there for a stroll at least once a week. It is one of those special places.


----------



## DaveGM (2 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> @DaveGM This might be going a little bit off topic - apologies if so. I saw some amazing photos and videos of the high tide there last Tuesday when the winds were also very strong. If you are interested there is a Facebook group named, "I'm at Crosby beach and the weather is...............". For all I know you could already know of it because it has almost 1,900 members. It has many excellent photos and is a very enjoyable page to browse. I live in Southport and as well as it being one of my regular cycling routes, my wife and I go there for a stroll at least once a week. It is one of those special places.



@Roadhump 
I'm in Southport too and think I will try a ride to Crosby when the weather improves. At about 25 -30 miles round trip it would be my furthest as I only started riding again when I retired last summer! I could always divert and get the train back at any of the stations between Southport and Crosby if it seems too much!

Good facebook page by the way.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2016)

Yesterdays, very windy, ride...

I had the chance to get out before work yesterday so popped over to a mates house... Jeez but the headwind was challenging!!
After a coffee, we headed to another friends place for a cuppa and a chat before going to Harleston Firs for a play.







Firstly, we rode through the wiggly bit to The Avenue which is a good place to practice some jumps.






It's great fun in there but I only had time for a short mess about before aiming homewards. After a slice of cake I'd made for the ride, T'other two carried on for another hour though. Lucky beggars!

Fortunately, I gave myself a bit of spare time as the p*ncture fairy paid me a visit a few miles form home. After checking the tyre for thorns, glass, sharp things etc, I fitted my replacement tube, pumped it up and continued on my way for just under a mile before I noticed the back the was slowly deflating. Oh, great... another p*ncture! As I wasn't far from home by now, I pumped it up a few times before reaching my house.
This mornings job was fitting a new tube after a further check of the inside of the tyre. Nothing there to cause it, so maybe it was a quick 'in and out' as I rode over summat.
Such is life!

Anyway, 26 fun miles with a 'Character Building' wind to fight against some of the way before having to go to w*rk.. Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/483459614


----------



## Jon George (2 Feb 2016)

One of the most enjoyable rides this year, with the bonus of discovering a quiet lane that provides some of the best scenery in Suffolk. (Hey, what can I say - we like our tractors and fields in these parts and so I may be easily pleased.)
Aside from deciding that I want to endeavour to get out on any bike every day this year, over the weekend I thought it might be nice to try and do longer rides on Tuesdays and Thursdays (as well as my usual Sunday pootle), so today headed west from Ipswich into the wind to try for another 50km.
The route is posted in the 50 challenge, but points of note include:
At Copdock I encountered a man on skis on the road. I'll repeat that, a man on skis, in the road, missing the crucial ingredient to his sport - the snow. His skis seemed to be attached to roller skates, so I'm making the guess that he was training for some cross-country skiing event. Either that or the eccentricity of this nation knows no bounds. I said hello ...
At Shelly, as the sun came out, I was treated to some fabulous views and some tranquil spots along a lane I've never explored before. Pic below.
The disused railway track that Dan and I used for one of last year's Tour De Cochon Stages (nice and dry then), was rather muddy. I think Patsy #2 The CX loved it.
At Sproughton, a startled pigeon emerged from a hedge and flew inches from my face. Luckily there was no other traffic as I swerved.
And I immensely enjoyed the tailwind coming home. 

This out near Raydon - just as the sky began to clear.





A view from a rare spot in Suffolk: the top of a hill. This near ... Higham.






And finally, one at Shelly. (Apologises for the quality - I may go back to taking a proper camera with me, rather than rely on the mobile.)


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Feb 2016)

Jon George said:


> we like our tractors



I like tractors and often slow down or stop to get a better view of one.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I like tractors and often slow down or stop to get a better view of one.



With having twice this year come across farmers in tractors hedge cutting and twice got a puncture I'm not keen on seeing them.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2016)

A ride down to Catthorpe this morning, a 52 mile journey. I got up this morning looked at the wind blowing the tree's around and the dark grey morning and I wasn't sure whether to go or not, but by the time I got to Churchover the grey skies had cleared and I was riding under blue skies. The wind was behind me most of the way out and I was spinning the fixed up to a wind assisted 23-24 mph, most of the way back I was slogging into the wind very slowly. I took a fairly direct route out, and came across hedge cutting in Withybrook lane but got past without a flat, wasn't so lucky on the way back, a lot thicker carpet of debris on the road behind the tractor and I picked up a puncture in the front, thats twice I've come across hedge cutting this year and have ended up with punctures. I got just past the Pailton transmitter on the way out and got shat on as I went under a tree, Mr Bird was a crack shot, got my wooly hat, new tights and my bike. I took a longer more scenic route back, when I got into Shawell instead of turning left I rode straight on to Walcote and on through Gilmorton to pick up one of my regular routes home. Today was a bit of an adventure and a hard ride but most of it was fun.


----------



## derrick (2 Feb 2016)

A nice 64 miles in the wind today, First day for a while i had nothing to do. looked out the window the sun was shining, Got all my gear on and away i went. Had planned a nice 40 miles but the weather was so nice i just carried on. Got a bit lost the other side of Hatfield Heath but soon got to some where i knew, Really enjoyed it could have done with a little less wind.
https://www.strava.com/activities/484264860


----------



## Roadhump (2 Feb 2016)

DaveGM said:


> @Roadhump
> I'm in Southport too and think I will try a ride to Crosby when the weather improves. At about 25 -30 miles round trip it would be my furthest as I only started riding again when I retired last summer! I could always divert and get the train back at any of the stations between Southport and Crosby if it seems too much!
> 
> Good facebook page by the way.


Until 3 years ago I had had a mountain bike for about 15 years and used to do the Coast Road and the woodland track between Ainsdale and Freshfield beach, the Cheshire Lines and the Leeds / Liverpool canal, but I started using the roads more so decided to buy a hybrid (want to get a nice road bike as well but Mrs R not yet convinced). I rarely did more than 15-20 miles. When I started using the hybrid I went from about 20 miles to 30-35 in a matter of a few months, the only problem I have now is time!! I am in my mid 50s and carrying a bit of weight - far from a fitness guru so if you are reasonably fit you should soon be able to cope with that round trip. It is a nice ride and you can generally do it on relatively quiet roads where you don't get too badly bullied by vehicles. There are some unavoidable busy stretches and some iffy junctions / roundabouts, but aren't there always? Usually on the way back, but occasionally on the way there, I use the coastal path between Hall Road and Hightown, then the path from Hightown to Formby, through the village, and past Formby Hall before heading back through Ainsdale. Good luck.


----------



## robjh (2 Feb 2016)

I did just a short ride today, 20 miles at the end of the afternoon to enjoy the last of the sunshine in some of the modest little hills around here.
Starting from Duxford I rode out along Grange Road, which runs past the IWM and Duxford airfield - no spitfires or anything else in evidence at this time of the afternoon - then down for a short way onto the busy A505, before turning south again and up the escarpment to Heydon, on a road I haven't taken before. Then to Great Chishill and onto the B-road SE for a while, before swinging north again to Chrishall. I also explored a dead-end road up to a place signposted as 'Bilden or Building End', out of curiosity. I'm normally with other people or in more of a hurry on these roads so I took time today to explore. I finished up going through Elmdon, and back down the slope of the chalk ridge to Ickleton and Duxford again. These are all close to home but very nice roads, particularly at dusk.

_View north from Heydon to the flatlands_


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Feb 2016)

First commute after the lurgy(actually still got it a bit) ,so was a bit of an effort especially with it being chilly and a headwind.
Once hands had warmed up felt a bit better but as I'm still not 100% kept the pace steady to keep the heart rate down;pretty unremarkable commute though which is always a good thing;definately think the two lights on the rear seat stays are helping with traffic giving me more room and the Exposure Strada is still awesome.
Still good to sort of get back in the groove and might ride home this evening as I'll be leaving later so the traffic should have calmed down by then.

https://www.strava.com/activities/484784267


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2016)

After Monday nights ride home from work, where 9mph was considered good going into the very gusty headwind, I had decided not to ride in yesterday. Until I got up, and rode in Really fast run into work, and the same, though slightly less gusty, headwind home. Had a chap beep at me on the way home, I figure he liked my lycra
Looking forward to some days off so I can do some 'nice' rides. Might even remember some photo's for @CarlP


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Feb 2016)

Yesterday's ride now:-

Got the tyre levers out to dislodge me from the settee this morning. Glad I did as the sun shone although we still have that horrid wind. So it was a bit of a grind over the common but once on the Marsh road I put the chain up onto my massive (46 tooth) big ring and got that turning fairly well, albeit on the larger sprockets.

Redwings are still here even tho' the temps are fairly mild. That's brought more daffs out into full bloom while the snowdrops are running through their flowering quite quickly. Brotheridge Green was a bit of a struggle but I got it together again on the run back by Hanley Swan. Nice brisk one today despite that wind.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Feb 2016)

Wimped out of a ride as it was chilly and a forecast shower
The shower did not come until much later
However did do a hard turbo session


----------



## Jon George (3 Feb 2016)

Decided on a brisk 18 miler before my weekly endurance at my part-time job. Turned for home at Falkenham, looked to the horizon and saw what was heading towards me. Five minutes later I was on the receiving end of face-splats of snow - the big, chunky flakes that you can feel hitting you.
Bizarrely, I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2016)

Decided to chuck the bike in the van and head over to fineshade ,wakerley..park at Kings Cliffe and ride into the woods..
pretty dry for this area and only odd mud fest after a week of drying wind..
a large tree down across the trail so the wind was indeed strong...
2hrs and sweat soaked ..fantastic ride out id guess around 15miles.

the cafe at fineshade, quick coffee and a flapjack..sorted..





























bike now cleaned ,new hugger worked a treat..


----------



## Old jon (3 Feb 2016)

A good one. All the weather nasties have gone somewhere else, yeah, OK it is still cold and there is a bit of breeze, but rideable. Of course, I am totally out of practice with route planning, but off I went. Oakwood Clock, up the hill to the Boot pub, turn left for Shadwell, left again for Slaid Hill and then



Followed by East Keswick. There is a house in East Keswick with a Potts clock where most houses would have a bedroom window, I took pictures, but they need resampling before I post them, maybe tomorrow. Anyway, with the Oakwood Clock being a Potts I have done a two Potts ride today, as if it matters. Must search out more of their clocks though. East Keswick to Collingham, the road to Linton is still shut to through traffic, so Wetherby and a sandwich stop in the Wilderness car park. Silly name, north bank of the river downstream of the bridge. Last week I was told that the part collapsed bridge in Tadcaster was actually built as two bridges, photos make it obvious, and from downstream it looks as if the bridge in Wetherby is also two parallel bridges. May check on that one.

Sandwich stop and bridge inspection over, I rode the A 58 home to complete 31.5 miles for the day. As I was putting the bike away something glittered on the front tyre. Yup, a bit of something stuck in there, so I extracted that and did a proper look all around the tyre, quite a few little nicks and another three larger ones, one occupied by something sharp. The tyre has been on just over 1200 miles and has not yet let anything through. Cautiously optimistic here.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Feb 2016)

Lovely bright day out there today spoiled by a strong and chilly wind. That wasn't going to stop us tho' so I met with pals in the Green and another in Upton. Newent was the call so we took to standard lanes where a Buzzard watched from a telegraph pole as we went by. For a change we went by Hillend. Always a good view over the Marsh from there. Soon we were looping by Gadfield Elm and on down the Glynch Brook for the River Leadon and then by Okle Clifford where gypsy caravans were making use of free laneside parking and horse grazing.

The cafe in Newent did us proud with refreshments. The chat had been flowing well on the ride and it kept going in the cafe. On leaving two Buzzards could be seen wheeling high above. Lots of snowdrops accompanied us on our way and we didn't seem to have much time without Buzzards appearing all about. Sara headed off homeward from Dymock but we took the standard run back by Ryton and Bromsberrow. That wind had been having a go at us all ride but the final pull up the Guarlford road was quite a struggle. Despite that it was a very enjoyable and sociable pedal. What's not to like?


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Feb 2016)

What a naff ride we had today(Whalley to Settle)! The Wednesday club run was ruined by three breakdowns. My chain got wedged in the back wheel, another rider's chain snapped and another's wheel collapsed. Not only that but my legs were aching before i set off, due to too much riding over the last 5 days. The other members of the group took turns to keep an eye on me at the back so that i didn't get left behind. I wont be doing a hilly 35 mile ride next Tuesday!


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2016)

Thats a crap day out @Accy cyclist ..


----------



## Old jon (3 Feb 2016)

A like for getting out there and riding, not for the mechanical mishaps.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Feb 2016)

Old jon said:


> A good one. All the weather nasties have gone somewhere else, yeah, OK it is still cold and there is a bit of breeze, but rideable. Of course, I am totally out of practice with route planning, but off I went. Oakwood Clock, up the hill to the Boot pub, turn left for Shadwell, left again for Slaid Hill and then
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi @Old jon 

There is a group on Flickr dedicated to photos of Potts Clocks, if you're interested: https://www.flickr.com/groups/1008788@N20/pool/
You might even find one or two of mine on there...


----------



## Donger (3 Feb 2016)

A quick visit to the LBS in Gloucester for me today, followed by getting the hell out of that horrible traffic a.s.a.p. One of my clubmates recently had a nasty crash on the Bristol Road, and I've never liked riding there anyway.

Got back to the Kingsway estate (where my club is based) and continued on up Naas lane to Brookthorpe and then through Matson as far as the Robinswood Hill ski slope before turning for home. Quite mild and sunny today, so I had hoped to get some decent photos, but every nice view was straight into the setting sun.

On my way home, stopped off at St Margaret's Church in Whaddon, where Mrs Donger and I got hitched over 27 years ago. (Picture straight into the sun, of course):




I've recently re-arranged all my handlebar furniture, as the bike was starting to look like a Phillipino Jeepney, it had so much stuff bolted to it. The problem had been the extra brake levers taking up space where you would normally mount stuff. I have now removed the wobbly gantry crane of a bar extender, and replaced it with a much neater plastic fitment (costing just £8.99) that fits easily to my existing Klick-Fix mount. It certainly helps when the LBS needs to get at the additional high level brakes for maintenance, and I've come up with an arrangement that allows me to aim my main light downwards even when I have a map holder in position. That's sorted something that has been bugging me for a while. Nicely set up now for a bit of evening/night riding in the coming months.





Back home in the twilight with all lights blazing after another quick 19.7 miles. My Ridgeback is now back in tip-top shape again and back in the garage with its Saracen stable mate.





Bring on the next ride! Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Feb 2016)

Just a quick 11 miler at dusk around the fen here today. Nice and light now until well after 5pm so if you are lucky enough to be able to, it's now possible to pish off early after work and go for a quick ride before proper dark.

A barn owl near Reach village made the ride worthwhile a well as thousands of starlings coming into roost on Burwell Fen forming all kinds of shapes in the sky. Three cranes were spotted there yesterday but I couldn't find them. Hopefully they'll stick around to breed here.






The bike on Reach Lode bridge. That was at about 5:15pm - Spring certainly seemed to be in the air here tonight and best of all, for the first time in weeks- the wind had completely dropped!


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Feb 2016)

Nice composition.


----------



## Hyslop (3 Feb 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Just a quick 11 miler at dusk around the fen here today. Nice and light now until well after 5pm so if you are lucky enough to be able to, it's now possible to pish off early after work and go for a quick ride before proper dark.
> 
> A barn owl near Reach village made the ride worthwhile a well as thousands of starlings coming into roost on
> Burwell Fen forming all kinds of shapes in the sky. Three cranes were spotted there yesterday but I couldn't find them. Hopefully they'll stick around to breed here.
> ...


Now I like that,lovely image.


----------



## Hyslop (3 Feb 2016)

Actually managed a ride myself today.Wasnt long,an hour and a bit,(Garmin is on the blink,so I cant be precise!)17 miles perhaps.But my,it was good.It must be some three weeks since Ive been out on the roads,most of my recent riding has been on the turbo,round and round the dishwasher! The day was glorious,sunny and not too cold,the views to Dumfriesshire clear and colourful.There was I felt,an air of Spring about the day,which to be honest was in itself very pleasant,makes you feel as though it wont be too long before the longs are off and the shorts are back onActually,saying that,there was one rider actually in shorts-on the windy Solway-madness!


----------



## Cold (3 Feb 2016)

Went from Gloucester along the A40 to Huntly planning to head to Ross on Wye but the wind was to strong and I was getting blown about as the lorries were passing ,so decided to turn off and headed through Ledbury and over the hill past Eastnor castle and back to Gloucester.
Was a lovely day but the wind was too strong in certain places and it felt like I was going about 2mph sometimes.


----------



## robjh (3 Feb 2016)

I must have got up late or spent too much time over breakfast, as I arrived late at the start point for a regular ride and realised I'd missed them. So I found myself in Cambridge bright and early without a ride to go on, and went off to drink coffee and read the papers in our new(ish) cyclists' café instead.
Two hours (!) later I emerged and decided to take a long way home, so headed SW over the Gogs (Cambridge's mountains, at about 230ft - locals will know where I mean) on the A1307, then climbed to Balsham, descended to Linton and went over the top through Hadstock to Saffron Walden, then up again from Littlebury to Catmere End, from where I followed my favouritest road in this area _(pictures below) _along the ridge towards Ickleton. About 44 miles in all and a serendipitously pleasant morning.

_The narrow road to Cambridge_





_Crossing the Icknield Way footpath_


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> What a naff ride we had today(Whalley to Settle)! The Wednesday club run was ruined by three breakdowns. My chain got wedged in the back wheel, another rider's chain snapped and another's wheel collapsed. Not only that but my legs were aching before i set off, due to too much riding over the last 5 days. The other members of the group took turns to keep an eye on me at the back so that i didn't get left behind. I wont be doing a hilly 35 mile ride next Tuesday!


And I thought we were unlucky with 3 punctures, this is a different level of bad luck


----------



## Old jon (4 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Hi @Old jon
> 
> There is a group on Flickr dedicated to photos of Potts Clocks, if you're interested: https://www.flickr.com/groups/1008788@N20/pool/
> You might even find one or two of mine on there...



Cheers @NorthernDave I was not aware that so many had survived. The one in East Keswick is the only one I have ever seen on a house wall, if you look at the village website, there are pics of the house with and without the clock. Anyway, here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Feb 2016)

robjh said:


> I must have got up late or spent too much time over breakfast, as I arrived late at the start point for a regular ride and realised I'd missed them. So I found myself in Cambridge bright and early without a ride to go on, and went off to drink coffee and read the papers in our new(ish) cyclists' café instead.
> Two hours (!) later I emerged and decided to take a long way home, so headed SW over the Gogs (Cambridge's mountains, at about 230ft - locals will know where I mean) on the A1307, then climbed to Balsham, descended to Linton and went over the top through Hadstock to Saffron Walden, then up again from Littlebury to Catmere End, from where I followed my favouritest road in this area _(pictures below) _along the ridge towards Ickleton. About 44 miles in all and a serendipitously pleasant morning.
> 
> _The narrow road to Cambridge_
> ...



What's this cafe then?

Might have a look that way for a skive ride.


----------



## Old jon (4 Feb 2016)

Out again today, it is great being retired. I also managed a more or less circular route, but one I have done a few times before. Along to Cinder Bridge after the usual Holbeck warmup, John O' Gaunt's and the shortcut to Woodlesford. Rothwell Bike shop open, I may call in one day. Swillington, Garforth, Sherburn via this lot



I took Sir John's Road out of Sherburn to Lotherton Hall, and I also took a sheltered seat in the garden to have a sit down while eating. The deer in the park were as close to the fence as I have ever seen them, but I only had the medium size camera with the short lens, so the deer might as well have been a couple of miles away. Aberford, Berwick, Scholes, three lanes and the descent of Boot Hill all the lot combined to total 35 miles on a windy but warm day.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2016)

Todays ride (for a change) was on the CX up the Brampton Valley Way via Market Harborough and Foxton Locks.
I was thinking of riding all the way to Leicester 'Off Road', but the canal bank degenerated into a bit of a mud-fest a few miles up from Foxton. Summertime might be alright, but not this time of year!









My alternate route, according to the OS map, was a bridleway/farm track that was mucky but rideable until it crossed a road. It then also turned into an impossible trail at today, especially on the tyres the CX was wearing!
I decided to treat myself to a bit of tarrnac for a few miles when I was level with Fleckney and Kibworth Beauchamp on a road that would take me back towards Foxton again.






I've not heard of the Guthlaxton Trail before, but know that Route 6 is my way home. I've not had the pleasure of riding up the hill from Saddington to Gumley either! That was a surprise! Bloomin' steep for half a mile or so.











Once back near Foxton, I dropped back down onto the (more rideable) canal banks to the flight of locks and stopped to grab a pic of a sculpture of a 'horse and boy' that is part of the history of the canals. Anyone who gets the chance should visit Foxton Locks for the day. So much history there, plus a pub and restaurant. It does get really busy in the good weather and summer, but still worth the effort!

Anyway. Time to head back towards home, with a stop for sustenance at the Waterloo cafe.






It's not often that you get that many cherries in a Madeira cake, but they do make their own. The bacon sarnie and black coffee hit the spot as well. 

Riding back down through the tunnels on the old railway line was into a bit of a side/headwind, but nowhere nearly as bad as I've known it in the past, so I was making good progress. The rough surface was taking its toll on my wrists though.. I usually take the full-suss there so really noticed the difference! But at least I was sort of clean as the mudguards were doing their job.
Once back to the old railway station at Chapel Brampton, I was back on tarmac for the remaining 8 or 9 miles home. Blessed relief as I'd been shaken around so much that my teeth were in upside down!

Back home on 65 miles with a bit of rain and drizzle on the way, but mainly just cloudy with an odd bit of sunshine here and there.


https://www.strava.com/activities/485821306


----------



## Saluki (4 Feb 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/486061969/segments/11659419665

First ride of the month and after the debacle that was Saturday's ride and the exhaustion of the ride before, I had decided to have a couple of days off and eat chips and cake (well salad, rice cakes and a couple of baked potatoes actually, but the thought was there.

Nice wee pootle into Ipswich on Eric the CX. Nothing much to report, all nice car passes, some of them gave me so much room I was considering changing my deodorant. I forgot to take my lid. I didn't notice until I was up the road a bit and couldn't be fagged turning round and going back for it. It would have wound the dogs up and then they'd have barked and it would just be a PITA, so I carried on without it. It was rather nice, very free feeling. It wasn't a cold night, particularly, so my head wasn't freezing.

14.06 in an hour and 3 mins.


----------



## User19783 (5 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4140615, member: 9609"]this has to have been the nicest day of the year so far, no flooding, no heavy rain, no ice, no wind - all a bit weird really

heading into the valley






high up










looking back in



[/QUOTE]
Awesome 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jon George (5 Feb 2016)

Yesterday's ride was an exercise in bloody-mindedness: I had planned to do about 40 miles and I wasn't going to let the excesses of Wednesday night/Thursday morning stop me.
I had also planned to head out to Orford, but the suspiciously great tailwind during the first few miles suggested a horrible headwind coming back, so I turned into it and headed around the North and North West of Ipswich. About 38 miles in total and very, _very_ slow.
I took my camera, this time ...

This out near Playford.





This out near Helmingham Hall.





And this out at Barham Church.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Feb 2016)

Real comedy of errors
When I took the dog out was fine drizzle, so delayed a bit before going oout.
Needless to say over half the ride was in exactly the same conditions.
Snd problem, was planning a route an Strava, and the site kept ballsing iit up, so in the end did it on Garmin. Did niot really check it.

Got ready and found that the newly replaced inner tube was flat, no9 puncture, but silly bustard that I am used a freebie cheapie one. Mistake, had a slow leak near the valve.
Replaced that and will bin in and a similar one,

Started the route in the aforementioned drixzzle
Just kpe following the route.
A narrow lane turned to a dirt route then a canal side track.
I had to reallt improvise from here, eventuall got the route back on track

Objective was to do some hills, which I did a fair few last year, but not for a while
So up Newlands Corner, Down the other side and up the rather harder Combe Lane (aka Combe Bottom)
Then Crocknorth.

So many wrong tturns, guesses asll made it back o with 45.9 miles done, at a slow average of 15.0 mph.

I could tell going up Combe Lane that I have lost a bit of leg strength, need to do m.
However general fitness is plasingly good.
1883 feet climbed, with three tough ne reaches about 18% at the hairpin to the top.

https://www.strava.com/activities/486411369


----------



## Old jon (5 Feb 2016)

Another dry day ! Too good to miss, a little thought and off I went. Otley was the turn point, I did the usual canal towpath to Viaduct Road, every other route towards Headingley realistically goes through Leeds town centre, traffic lights all over. Lawnswood next, cross the Ring Road then turn left on Otley Old Road, which grinds slowly up to the Cookridge water tower, drops a little and then turns left to pass to the East of the airport. There was an enormous plane landing, so I stopped at the top of the hill to breathe a bit better. Further on I crossed the Bradford / Harrogate road and after a bit more puffing and panting came to this bit here . . .



There is a heck of a lot of ironmongery scattered along that road, I wonder what it all services, 'cos there are very few houses up there. Sandwich munch in Otley again, home along the main road and just as I reached the towpath I felt that deflating feeling. Took a bit of the shine off, swapped inner tubes and home I continued, to clock up 27.2 hilly ( for me ) miles.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Feb 2016)

I planned to do this month's imperial today. The route I had planned, was going to have me leaving in okay(ish) weather, hitting a bit of gash weather about half way through, then getting back in okay(ish) weather. However, that was the Met office take on it, and it was massively wrong. Given the hell and high water conditions I actually awoke to, I decided on the Boardman MX. Unfortunately it decided to undo it's hub cones ( yet again) I couldn't find my cone spanners, so I abandoned the imperial and just went for a short jolly on the stalwart old faithful BTWIN Riverside 3. It's a bit like a manky smelly old dog, I've had it for years, and it resembles a bit of a heap, but it's been exceptionally reliable, and I've only had to do routine maintenance, and replace a 5 quid bottom bracket in 4 years.
So I did this
https://www.strava.com/activities/486438264

Then later I went and got some new cone spanners and did this.

https://www.strava.com/activities/486495884

Tomorrow is going to be interesting. I have organised a Skyride social, and 3 people have signed up, who I've not seen before. The weather is supposed to be apocalyptically bad tomorrow ( according to the Met office) so I'm getting the shorts and short sleeved jersey out.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Feb 2016)

Got to grab this one today as tomorrow's weather is for a monsoon. Still blowing out there and not too easy to ride in either. When will it blow itself out? So off I went around the north of the Hills giving a couple of lads who were litter picking in the lane a nice thanks. As I turned for Winthill another rider joined me and we began to chat. Lee was happy to join me on my way around so we took in an amazing sight of crocus in full flower below Coddington Church. I know this spot and this was the best show I've seen for several years.

We continued with the chat as we headed over Munsley and on past Trumpet. Large flocks of Fieldfares were stirred into action as we went by. Lee was happy to head south along the eastern flanks of the Marcles where the Hills helped to shelter us from that persistent wind. At Much Marcle Lee headed back for Ledbury as I took to the crossing for Tiller's Green. Here my usual lane was closed for works on a small bridge. I asked an engineer but he said there was no way through. So I had to take the busy section of road for Dymock. I took the chance to go by Ryton rather than head back on route although my adopted change joined the planned route at Bromsberrow. From there I got the benefit of the tail wind but by then my legs had had enough. Nice ride with an unexpected companion but I do wish that wind would desist.


----------



## midlife (5 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4140615, member: 9609"]this has to have been the nicest day of the year so far, no flooding, no heavy rain, no ice, no wind - all a bit weird really

heading into the valley







high up










looking back in



[/QUOTE]

Just out of curiosity where where you? Looks glorious 

Shaun


----------



## mybike (5 Feb 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Todays ride (for a change) was on the CX up the Brampton Valley Way via Market Harborough and Foxton Locks.
> I was thinking of riding all the way to Leicester 'Off Road', but the canal bank degenerated into a bit of a mud-fest a few miles up from Foxton. Summertime might be alright, but not this time of year!



That's the main reason I've not done much lately. With mud & nicely rounded wet stones it's hard work and I don't fancy a dip!


----------



## Roadhump (5 Feb 2016)

Didn't have much time this afternoon so I took the old Rockhopper out, up the Southport Coast Road into the Ainsdale Dunes nature trail, down to where the trail meets Freshfield Beach and back home. A ride of just under 15 miles.

Looking up the Coast Road towards Ainsdale. This is quite a monotonous stretch with very little variation in surrounding scenery - just sand dunes and passing traffic, and today, riding into a strong south-westerly wind it was very hard work as well.









I bought my Rockhopper 18 years ago and at that time I would have coped much better with the fierce headwind, no way I would have been down to the 2nd and 3rd lowest gears (on the front middle cog), but I was only 37 then and could eat conditions like these, now at 55 and with ever more creaky joints I was actually worried at one point, when the wind seemed to be increasing in strength even more, that a runner I overtook might actually catch me up again. He didn't and I found my pace and made it to the off road trail. I suppose many off road woodland trails look the same so just a couple of photos and one of the trusty old Rockhopper.
















The photo of my bike is taken where the trail ends near the dunes at the rear of Freshfield beach. Before now I have carried my bike over those dunes and ridden along the hard sand, when the tide was out of course, back to Ainsdale and then picked up the Coast Road again to get home. Today might have been a good time to do that as the strong wind would assist what is a tough ride, even on hard sand, but I wasn't sure of the tide times and didn't really have time to go and look so I turned round and went back the same way. After a few miles on the muddy track, my bike is in need of a good wash so that will be added to my weekend task list - football and beer permitting!!


----------



## midlife (5 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4141792, member: 9609"]i will let you work it out from this
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.3...4!1s86-Zg-X0mFTzqvs9Gz4nzQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656[/QUOTE]

Gotcha! We were thinking about Jedburgh for holiday this summer 

Shaun


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Feb 2016)

Set out this morning planning to get 15 miles or so in, and a few feet of climbing. I've been struggling on hills more than I used to, and avoiding them will only make it worse.
Headed off towards WGP, taking the back roads to avoid the school run. Went in via Bishopsgate and started the short loop out towards the village, stopping briefly at Chaplains Lodge




A nice roll downhill, before a short climb up to the Golden Jubilee statue, pausing for another




By this time the trusty Trek was clunking badly. I knew the bottom bracket was on the way out, still, it's done well for the last 2000+ miles, and is now my wet, winter bike. Strange affection to this one, very basic bike but my first road bike in 2013 and I find it very comfy. It now has a new UN55 BB and all is smooth again
Home after 21 miles, and 740ft of climbing.
Tomorrow looks horrid, hope Sunday is better as I am planning a ride with a new companion.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2016)

Up and out early this morning so i could get some miles in before the forecasted rain arrived .

A bit more of an urban route today taking in Orlingbury , Isham ,Burton Latimer ,Finedon ,Rushden ,Irchester and up through Wellingborough only 22 miles on damp roads with a good head wind to fight against on way home .

Used my blue R.E.W Reynolds with its new narrow rimmed wheels and 700 x 25 Schwalbe Marathons oh and a new 7 speed rear block and drive chain .

Made a nice difference still rides as well if not better than before.


----------



## iandg (6 Feb 2016)

Not so good. A 20 mile loop from Stornoway to Leurbost and back over Achmor and the single track home. The single track road has got broken up some since my last excursion over it. HTF did I not see this coming? Needed a tube change (not an easy job when your hands are cold and you are running Vittoria Randonneurs on Rigida Chrina) and may possibly need a new rim


----------



## Stevec047 (6 Feb 2016)

Well I have taken the big step of fitting clipless pedals to the bike the other week which I posted about else where on the forum.

All I will say is the 9.3 mile ride today has reignited my love for cycling how can a simple £30 pair of pedals make such a difference? I was climbing up hills I had been struggling with less than a couple of weeks ago where I would be grinding in the easiest gear. Today I dropped it down a couple of cogs and just let the legs spin naturally pulling up with the foot to increase power and it felt amazing.

If it wasn't for the wind I truly believe my average speed would have been closer to 10mph as opposed to my recent 8.3mph and 8.9mph today. 

Even after 9.3.miles the pedals feel second nature with no issues clipping in or out.


----------



## Jon George (6 Feb 2016)

A bit of cabin fever today (the flashing around the chimney is being attended to and I feel obliged to supply coffee on a regular basis to the roofer), but the desire to keep to my plan of getting out on a bike at least once every day this year meant I've just sneaked a 4 miler as a shake-down ride after some fettling on the rear wheel of Patsy #2 The CX. (I think I may have buggered the small cone adjuster Allen bolt on my Falcum 5 by over-tightening it, and I'm not too sure whether getting a few drops of oil inside to free the bearing up was wise or not. The LBS may be getting a visit soon.)
Still, I've had a ride today and damn good show to any of you riding any sort of longer distance in this wind.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2016)

The weather was no where near as bad as forecast ( surprise surprise), so I went for a 40 miler on the MX. I passed a cyclist vs car prang on the way out, but all in all it wasn't too bad.












https://www.strava.com/activities/487165344
. I had a free coffee in Nero, thanks to a fully stamped loyalty card, and a free beer in the Piano and Pitcher, thanks to their free beer / loyalty thing. Which was nice.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Well I have taken the big step of fitting clipless pedals to the bike the other week which I posted about else where on the forum.
> 
> All I will say is the 9.3 mile ride today has reignited my love for cycling how can a simple £30 pair of pedals make such a difference? I was climbing up hills I had been struggling with less than a couple of weeks ago where I would be grinding in the easiest gear. Today I dropped it down a couple of cogs and just let the legs spin naturally pulling up with the foot to increase power and it felt amazing.
> 
> ...


Clipless makes a huge difference to comfort, IMHO. Well done keep
It up.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> Not so good. A 20 mile loop from Stornoway to Leurbost and back over Achmor and the single track home. The single track road has got broken up some since my last excursion over it. HTF did I not see this coming? Needed a tube change (not an easy job when your hands are cold and you are running Vittoria Randonneurs on Rigida Chrina) and may possibly need a new rim


Stornoway, you must be a bit mad.


----------



## Diggs (6 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> Not so good. A 20 mile loop from Stornoway to Leurbost and back over Achmor and the single track home. The single track road has got broken up some since my last excursion over it. HTF did I not see this coming? Needed a tube change (not an easy job when your hands are cold and you are running Vittoria Randonneurs on Rigida Chrina) and may possibly need a new rim



Those Randonneurs really are quite a challenge to get on and off aren't they? Hope it's not too bad.


----------



## Diggs (6 Feb 2016)

I was going through weather forecasts over coffee this morning like a has-been boxer looking for a doctor to authorise one last fight. In any event the rain stayed off and we got back before the worst of the wind kicked in.
A bit more undulating after a pub conv with the ride leader few weeks ago that we go for more hills to prepare for my Easter event and felt a bit quicker as we split, took two different roads and regrouped.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Feb 2016)

Up at silly o'clock and out on the road bike for February's first outdoor ride, while it was still dark in an attempt to avoid the monsoon that was forecast to arrive mid-morning.
Started off over well worn roads out to Scholes, then Barwick, but instead of heading to Aberford, I took a right down Long Lane to Garforth, then took the A642 back over the motorway and carried on, eventually taking the left to Aberford. Right in the village and under the A1(M), then up the hill to Lotherton Hall and on to Saxton.

You know those winter mornings, when it's grey, with a layer of low lying mist about - and then dawn arrives and the sun burns through and it's one of those glorious winter days?
Well this was nothing like that. It slowly got light, but stayed grey and overcast, with a constant threat of rain to come.

Through saxton and out to Barkston Ash, then on to Church Fenton. Avoided whatever it was that nearly tipped me off the bike last week and through the village. Passed the turning to Ryther but then decided to give that road a try. It would add a bit more mileage on and it was a new road, so I looped back round and headed down there. It's very flat and open, with just a deep dyke at the side of the road to break the flatness. I wouldn't fancy cycling along here on a windy day!
Anyway, I'd soon passed the airfield and the road curved north, for a short time running parallel to the East Coast Mainline. A couple of trains passed, a Virgin East Coast heading for York, and a Grand Central heading south. I've got to say that the 'new' Virgin livery looks rubbish, unlike the GC livery which actually looks like it belongs on a train.

On into Ryther and left towards Ulleskelf, where I was treated to a super wide pass from a tricked out and very meaty sounding Landy, before tackling the run out to the A162. Without last weeks headwind this was a lot nicer to ride and I was over a minute quicker over the first mile...although it had started to rain at this point, slightly earlier than forecast.
Right and down the hill to Grimston, before hanging a left into Stutton. Decided against tackling Fanny Lane from this direction again and went straight through the village and up the surprisingly steep Moor Lane before the bridge over the A64, then up Garnet Lane and over the A659. I often stop here for a drink and a bite to eat, but the weather was getting increasingly grim so I decided to keep going.
Left again and on to Bramham, where I skirted the top of the village, before flying down the hill and back up onto the bridge back over the A1(M) and the climb out to Wothersome. The rain was getting heavier at this point and it was becoming a simple matter of grinding out the miles to home. Down into Wothersome dip and the slog up the other side, before the steady ascent towards Thorner, where I plunged down the hill into the village and along Main Street, before tackling the inevitable climb back out the other side.
Right onto Skeltons Lane, where I suffered the only really close pass of the day - from a bloody driving school car, presumably on a lesson as it was two up with the sign on the roof. If driving instructors aren't teaching learners to give bikes a wide berth, what hope have we got? 
Anyway nearly home now, so onto Coal Rd, then local roads to home.

So, that's *36.25 miles* (58.33 km) in *2hrs 33m* at an average of *14.2 mph*, with 1254 ft climbed - most of that in the last third of the ride.
Quite happy with that under the circumstances and glad I made the effort to get out and bank my half century in for February. There were very few other cyclists out today though...

Sorry no photos today - the weather wasn't very photogenic and I didn't stop anywhere. But here's the map:





Finally, _things I've learned today_:
Even Louise Lear can't be totally trusted with a weather forecast
Altura Nightvision Waterproof gloves can only cope with so much rain
Driving instructors should know better
Lots of 'proper' cyclists must still be hibernating as I'm still setting fastest course times for the year...
I really should consider disc brakes on any future road bike, given the horrible noises coming from the brake blocks / wheels today


----------



## john59 (6 Feb 2016)

I managed to get out for around 9.00 am so I took a ride to Delamere and had elevenses at the 'Station House Cafe'



102 km covered in light rain, until the last half hour of the ride, then the sun came out briefly!
http://www.strava.com/activities/487136758


----------



## Stevec047 (6 Feb 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Clipless makes a huge difference to comfort, IMHO. Well done keep
> It up.


Thanks yeah the whole ride just felt so good I could probably of carried on if it weren't for the wind.

Quite looking forward to next Sunday when I get my next chance to get back on the bike may even push myself to keep going and pushing the milage.


----------



## derrick (6 Feb 2016)

My Birthday ride with CC london. Had a great ride with the club 62 miles, was supposed to have been 64 miles one for every year i have been around.  But we had a youngster with us who started to struggle towards the end of the ride so we took the flattest route back to the pub. We had arranged a little Birthday gathering there with a few friends, but when i got there i had a lovely suprise.


Was good to see so many people turn up, Have had a great ride a really nice lunch time drink. Have just ordered a curry for six have got the beers in, Life is great.
https://www.strava.com/activities/487294818


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Feb 2016)

Club ride today and as I have been under the weather lately decided to roll with the easy group.

Nice pace until the the stop at St Ives but young lad who was with us had run out of steam so was nursed in the group along the busway on the way back for a bit until one of our group decided to guide him back so the rest of us could go on at a quicker pace.

Felt good on the way back with a tail wind so gave it some gas to see how I felt and managed to keep a good pace from Cottenham to Wilburton;so pleased with how I felt and can get on with getting the km's up again.

Nice ride despite the strong gusts which were blowing us around and pleased to get out after not being sure about going.

https://www.strava.com/activities/487149098


----------



## Postmanhat (6 Feb 2016)

Felt fairly sluggish yesterday. Probably just the cold and the poor weather generally, means work is usually knackering at this time of year. One for the fitness locker although I enjoyed it as nearly always.

Moreover, some positive signs of things of things to come. Risked a couple of favourite country lanes for the first time in three months, and it seems like the shite-spreading season is over! Got to 4pm and realised there was plenty of daylight left so added a few miles. And it's a great time to be an ornithologist of any ability. Spring felt just round the corner, though it seems to have nipped in for a kebab today.

36 miles/2300ft. Aiming for my first 40+ miler of the year tomorrow.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2016)

derrick said:


> My Birthday ride with CC london. Had a great ride with the club 62 miles, was supposed to have been 64 miles one for every year i have been around.  But we had a youngster with us who started to struggle towards the end of the ride so we took the flattest route back to the pub. We had arranged a little Birthday gathering there with a few friends, but when i got there i had a lovely suprise.
> 
> 
> Was good to see so many people turn up, Have had a great ride a really nice lunch time drink. Have just ordered a curry for six have got the beers in, Life is great.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/487294818


Happy birthday


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (6 Feb 2016)

My ride today was wet! VERY wet! And a little breezy! Tomorrow I shall be getting a lift in! Chicken? Possibly! On the upside,I found this bike a lot easier in this weather than my Raleigh,not sure why this should be so mind.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Up at silly o'clock and out on the road bike for February's first outdoor ride, while it was still dark in an attempt to avoid the monsoon that was forecast to arrive mid-morning.
> Started off over well worn roads out to Scholes, then Barwick, but instead of heading to Aberford, I took a right down Long Lane to Garforth, then took the A642 back over the motorway and carried on, eventually taking the left to Aberford. Right in the village and under the A1(M), then up the hill to Lotherton Hall and on to Saxton.
> 
> You know those winter mornings, when it's grey, with a layer of low lying mist about - and then dawn arrives and the sun burns through and it's one of those glorious winter days?
> ...


True, the Met office are a bit like a crap comedy show, the 'proper cyclists' are still 'hibernating', get some 'foul weather' brake pads, they are worth it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2016)

I haven't been for a ride since last Wednesday's ride when i struggled. I intended going out today but assessed the weather and decided i couldn't manage 20 plus miles in driving rain so i settled for using my turbo trainer. I managed 18.56 miles doing 2 hours (not too boring as i was watching a decent game of football on the telly) non stop. I swapped it around the medium to hard setting so i didn't cheat!


----------



## Osprey (6 Feb 2016)

Fridays ride, a day off work and it's not raining. A 9am start setting off down North Gower before turning into the 20mph south westerly winds to climb over Cefn Bryn which offers great views south over the Bristol Channel and North Devon coastline and to the north over the Loughor Estuary and the Carmarthenshire hills. Continuing on over Cilibion Common and Fairwood common before turning south into the wind with some drizzle but to fails to dampen my mood. More ascents and decents through Bishopston Valley, Caswell bay and Mumbles Bay before returning up the Clyne Valley back to the North Gower coast. An enjoyable 33 miles and 1700 feet climbing.
A big thank you to this thread, as reading and enjoying everyone else's rides has re sparked my enthusiasm for cycling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2016)

7.1miles today in the lovely 4C or 40F weather, I saw no other cyclists out there but there were three long distance runners out on the roads. A couple were in regular street clothes, they looked like fugitives from an unseen menace. No met data as my other computer is saving video from another project. I used the Schwinn Impact today, it made fine work of a little cross country jaunt.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2016)

Another pre 6 am start for me today up and out of the borough and headed of towards Sywell , Overstone ,Billing ,Brafield , Hackleton ,Denton ,Whiston ,Earles barton ,mears Ashby and home again .

After 24 miles of lugging my steel steed around i got scalped by a n other on his modern flyweight after 300yds of eating his spray i repaid the compliment and then didnt see him again ......

A total of 28 miles in slightly chilly but dry conditions with some big puddles


----------



## Billy Wizz (7 Feb 2016)

Thinking about the road bike, roll on the Spring, nowt wrong with a hybrid.
Had to get the cannon in the shot.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Feb 2016)

Well, whatever viral crap I have had for the last few weeks is reluctant to say goodbye. I could only manage 16 miles this morning in strong wind and blinding sunlight. My legs feel like lead, my lungs are like wheezy old bagpipes. Hopefully next weekend will bring benign conditions for a couple of leisurely, long rides.

Anyway, today's highlight was huge flocks of Fieldfares and redwing most of the way round. They'll probably gobble up all of the available food here and be moved on quite soon.

We're off to my nephews for Sunday lunch in a bit, my contribution is this...








Home made marmalade in it and on it innit! Basically a mahooosive Jaffa cake!


https://www.strava.com/activities/487774076


----------



## cyberknight (7 Feb 2016)

Went on a club run with @MickeyBlueEyes but i cut it short , due to the wind i had lost all feeling in my hands and feet by about 20 miles so i was dropped .Headed home as i was pretty miserable .The curse of poor circulation and arthritis


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Feb 2016)

Quick 7 miles around Wakerley this morning...ill clean the bike monday..
nice bright day but a cold wind if you caught it..


----------



## Donger (7 Feb 2016)

When some of our club's fast group were posting messages about not fancying it much today, and backing out, I rather rashly posted something about the Chilled Group being "made of sterner stuff". So I was pretty much compelled to turn up this morning. There were only two rides today, and the chilled one started with only two of us, but ho hum. Went anyway.

Rich and I followed the official route for most of the way before ad libbing to take on some extra hills. Lisa, who had turned up only to hand out more of her delicious flapjacks before driving home to Stroud, had a change of heart, and caught up with the two of us for the section up Horsepools Hill and Painswick Beacon via Pitchcombe before turning for home. Nice to have her along for a while.

We had already climbed up through Eastington (where I managed to keep a conversation going all the way up the climb for the first time), and up to Selsley via Middleyard with my bike steadfastly refusing to drop down onto the little ring. Getting up that in middle gear was another first for me. Also made it up the long drag from Painswick to Birdlip via Buckholt Woods in middle gear, so well chuffed today. There wasn't much rain, and the wind had eased off considerably for the first half of the ride, but we rode through quite a few floods, and there were several torrents running across the roads in places. Once we had dropped down Birdlip Hill and into Gloucester the wind kicked up with a vengeance, and we were riding straight into it.

Some very considerate drivers encountered today, as well as one complete muppet who fancied a road rage incident.  I probably shouldn't have gestured at him when he shouted about us being two abreast, but all-in-all it made for an amusing argument when he stopped in front of us and came marching angrily towards us, making out it was illegal. His expression changed noticeably when I stood up and took a step towards him, and it became clear that I was at least 10 inches taller than him! I educated him as to the contents of the Highway Code and told him to give it a good read and stop embarrassing himself. He flounced off with a tyre-smoking wheel spin, which seemed to be designed to impress us. The funny thing was that he encountered us riding two abreast on the widest, emptiest stretch of road we had ridden all day. We could have been riding six abreast and he would have had no problem getting past. He turned out to be such a muppet that our encounter didn't even come close to ruining the ride. That's another 40.1 miles done. Got some more fettling to do with my gears before next week's audax, but never mind. Stay safe in that wind, everyone. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Nomadski (7 Feb 2016)

I headed out into a harsh wind, got 100 metres from the flat when I rode over something that was big enough to completely bend my rear SKS mudguards which jammed my rear wheel.

Couldn't straighten it properly so took it home to get on the stand to remove rear mudguard / clean bike / try to figure out cantilever type brakes / wonder why wheel no longer seems straight when put back on bike.

And that was my ride today.

Hope yours was better!


----------



## SteveF (7 Feb 2016)

Did a 58km loop as part of the half century challenge https://www.strava.com/activities/488034658

Bit blowy out there today, struggled with some of the bits into the wind, which just seemed to get stronger and stronger...Still no punctures today, so am happy with that!

Few photos of the Thames:

That big bright thing... that would be the sun!










The view back to Grays and Tilbury, all pretty industrial but the amount of ships that I saw on the ride was good to see, still some life on the old river..





The QE2 bridge before I passed under it (and some industrial infrastructure!)


----------



## Mrs M (7 Feb 2016)

derrick said:


> My Birthday ride with CC london. Had a great ride with the club 62 miles, was supposed to have been 64 miles one for every year i have been around.  But we had a youngster with us who started to struggle towards the end of the ride so we took the flattest route back to the pub. We had arranged a little Birthday gathering there with a few friends, but when i got there i had a lovely suprise.
> 
> 
> Was good to see so many people turn up, Have had a great ride a really nice lunch time drink. Have just ordered a curry for six have got the beers in, Life is great.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/487294818


Belated happy birthday, nice looking cake


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2016)

Super ride out today with a new companion. Very busy with cyclists out today, lots of big groups. Still, got my metric 50 in for the month with a jaunt through Walton, Hampton and Sunbury.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2016)

Another cycling adventure today, strong wind, flooded lanes, wet feet and another puncture, and all for charity. I rode the Guy Salmon/Coventry Road Club charity ride for the NSPCC today, rode the long route and with riding to and from the event clocked up 67 miles, my longest ride this year. It had been stormy here yesterday, strong wind and heavy rain, and that had washed the muck and rubbish out the hedges and off the trees, I punctured in Holly Lane Balsall Common on the way out and as I rode round the route I saw a few people with punctures, there was also a lot of surface water about, the lane I was worried about, Preston Lane had almost dried out by the time I got there but a section of Firs Lane, just past the old church was flooded, it was a bit deep and I had wet feet for the rest of the way round, it also was deep in Exhall a bit further on. A well organized and supported ride I had a stream of riders pass me as I pootled round on my fixed and I had company for the last part of the ride, he passed me as I climbed a hill in Lapworth St and I caught up a bit further on and we rode together to the finish. Another hard morning out on the bike but it was fun.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Feb 2016)

dave r said:


> Another cycling adventure today, strong wind, flooded lanes, wet feet and another puncture, and all for charity. I rode the Guy Salmon/Coventry Road Club charity ride for the NSPCC today, rode the long route and with riding to and from the event clocked up 67 miles, my longest ride this year. It had been stormy here yesterday, strong wind and heavy rain, and that had washed the muck and rubbish out the hedges and off the trees, I punctured in Holly Lane Balsall Common on the way out and as I rode round the route I saw a few people with punctures, there was also a lot of surface water about, the lane I was worried about, Preston Lane had almost dried out by the time I got there but a section of Firs Lane, just past the old church was flooded, it was a bit deep and I had wet feet for the rest of the way round, it also was deep in Exhall a bit further on. A well organized and supported ride I had a stream of riders pass me as I pootled round on my fixed and I had company for the last part of the ride, he passed me as I climbed a hill in Lapworth St and I caught up a bit further on and we rode together to the finish. Another hard morning out on the bike but it was fun.
> 
> View attachment 118241


Well done  .


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Well done  .



Thank you, there were over 285 riders out.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2016)

Plan for today was Febs 100 km so route planned and out at 0900 . Set off heading up the Wreake valley Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby and Asfordby knew I had a tailwind but surprised to clock 18 miles in the first hour .Bit of climbing now up in Saxelby and into Grimston and another climb out of the village .Out along the top of Old Dalby and into Willoughby on the Wolds ,East Leake ,West Leake and Sutton Bonnington .2 hours in so a quick rest on a bench at the university campus .34 miles done quick snack and back on the bike .Kingston on soar Kegworth and another bout of climbing out of Kegworth to Long Whatton ,Diseworth ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Turned onto Charley rd and into the headwind so a steady grind back to beacon crossroads where A distance check and new route planned as original would have been short . So up Beacon hill the easy way and the nice fast decent into Quorn . There was a running event on and they were crossing the road halfway down Thanks to the Marshall who stopped a runner stepping out as I approached at 40 mph made me twitch a bit .Into Woodhouse ,then Quorn then took my commute route home . As I stopped at a junction a couple of lads shot off up the path to my right and just heard a crash and they were both on the floor. Quick scoot over and the younger one was crying holding his knee but no blood thankfully untangled the bikes and checked the lad out I think he was just in shock . Thankfully a couple of other people stopped including the lads neighbour so he got a lift home staff at the village hall stored the lads bike. So I rode with the other lad home he was about 13 and when I got there the other lads mum was waiting and confirmed he was ok might have a bruised knee but he didn't even graze his hand . Got thanked for helping out .but what else you supposed to do ?.So after the excitement Its time to get home so Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Cropston quick detour too add another mile then home .62.6 miles done at 15.5 mph 2186 feet of climbing . Got a bit cold today didn't bother with overshoes as its not going to rain . But didn't take into account the amount of rain over night so riding at time on roads that look like rivers is a recipe for wet feet !!. and only put on fingerless glooves another mistake so by the time I got home I had cold feet and hands lovely .Loads of riders out today again mostly heading the other way to me but had a cheeky draft of two females riders riding two abreast as I headed for Asfordby I did repay the favour though .


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2016)

dave r said:


> Another cycling adventure today, strong wind, flooded lanes, wet feet and another puncture, and all for charity. I rode the Guy Salmon/Coventry Road Club charity ride for the NSPCC today, rode the long route and with riding to and from the event clocked up 67 miles, my longest ride this year. It had been stormy here yesterday, strong wind and heavy rain, and that had washed the muck and rubbish out the hedges and off the trees, I punctured in Holly Lane Balsall Common on the way out and as I rode round the route I saw a few people with punctures, there was also a lot of surface water about, the lane I was worried about, Preston Lane had almost dried out by the time I got there but a section of Firs Lane, just past the old church was flooded, it was a bit deep and I had wet feet for the rest of the way round, it also was deep in Exhall a bit further on. A well organized and supported ride I had a stream of riders pass me as I pootled round on my fixed and I had company for the last part of the ride, he passed me as I climbed a hill in Lapworth St and I caught up a bit further on and we rode together to the finish. Another hard morning out on the bike but it was fun.
> 
> View attachment 118241


Well done Dave .I was going to come over but didn't fancy driving over if there was some doubt about it going ahead and not knowing the area I didn't fancy getting lost navigating round flooded lanes .Good turn though next year perhaps ?


----------



## Old jon (7 Feb 2016)

Bit of a ride out today, the wind seemed to strengthen as the day wound on, but it did stay dry, or more accurately it did not rain on me. There must have been some rain, the culvert along Water Lane was fuller than usual, and noisier too. The average trundle to the Boot pub via Oakwood clock, turn right for Red Hall, Skeltons and Thorner lanes, and left for Thorner itself. Church Hill is getting a little easier, but it still looks like a wall. Had a glimpse of another rider as I crested the hill, some distance in front, and as the road unwound I sighted him more often, I was catching him. Anyway, on the drop down to the beck I looked behind me, started moving out and he decided to turn right ! Not the cleverest move, I saw no signal and I was committed. He stopped dead when I shouted and I sort of got past in the middle of the right hand lane. Close.

On to Bramhope and a butty stop and then Clifford . . .



To the western end of Boston Spa, the Wetherby roundabout and home along the A 58. Putting the bike away after 31.2 miles I saw a nine or ten mm long cut in the tyre, not happy with that, and it was not there last Friday. Took the wheel out and there was another similar cut about 60 or 70 degrees around. OK scrap the tyre and fit a new one. I do not want too many of them in a year.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Well done Dave .I was going to come over but didn't fancy driving over if there was some doubt about it going ahead and not knowing the area I didn't fancy getting lost navigating round flooded lanes .Good turn though next year perhaps ?



It looked doubtful last night, we had some flooding in Coventry last night, it rained almost all day yesterday, fortunately once it stopped a lot of the flooding subsided quite quickly.


----------



## Simontm (7 Feb 2016)

So three months after breaking my collarbone and ribs, I was back on the bike.


Kingston, Teddington, a circuit of Bushy Park, Hampton Wick, towpath to Hampton Court and back home.
13.8 miles, 12mph average, my knee hurts, cramp in the foot and feel bloody marvellous


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Feb 2016)

Woke this morning to find a bright yellow disc in the sky. Was a bit confused by this, until I checked Google and found it's called the sun...

Anyway, out just after 9 on the hybrid for a mixed on / off road pootle round locally, with plans to get to the nations largest bike retailer when they opened at 10 to pick up some goodies - more on that later.
Down to Cross Gates, noticing that the sun may indeed be out, but the wind was making it's presence felt too. My wind / water proof gloves still hadn't fully dried out from yesterday (despite a night hung up) so I was wearing my reserve pair from Aldi which definitely aren't wind proof.
Up Austhorpe Lane, then Barrowby Lane and onto NCN R66 through Thorp Park. Added an extra wiggle on one of the access roads, just to add a bit more distance and then back onto R66 and the bridleway off the office park. As I rounded the corner I found two deer stood looking at the chain link fence that's been put up where they are extending the site. The first deer shot off sharpish, but unusually the second one didn't seem so shy and sauntered off at it's own pace.
Up the hill to the bridge over the M1, then down the other side into the woods and the run down to Garforth.
As always on a Sunday there are too many other people about to go blasting through the woods, so I took it steady and stopped about half way on for a drink (I remembered this week!) and a few photos:














Unbelievably I picked up a wi-fi signal here - I can only assume it was from the farm in the top photo, but that was over 100yds away.
Anyhow, back on the bike and on down the hill, splashing through the many puddles before I rejoined the tarmac and the run up to Barwick Road.
Left, under the railway bridge and then right on Nanny Goat Lane for the gentle climb up to the stables.
Onto the bridleway, which needless to say was even muddier than last time, so I splashed my way through and down the hill into the tunnel under the M1. Out the other side and the descent down to the farm, passing an MTB'er and a walker stood chatting in the path.
Through the gate and passed the farm, avoiding the Sunday morning footballers driving to the sports ground and out onto Manston Lane.
Passed another MTB'er and then a lad on a CX, before passing the old tank factory and at the roundabout turning up Pendas Way to cut across the estate through to the Ring Road.
Across the Ring Road and after a quick local road wiggle, joined the Cycle Super Highway (CSH) for the run down to Britains Biggest Bike Retailer.
I've commented on the CSH before and this section is now all but finished. After riding it again my opinion remains unchanged - it's a missed opportunity.
If you're capable of any speed at all (ie regular commuter) then you're going to stay on the dual carriageway risking the wrath of the 'get on the bike path' brigade' and avoid this wandering, narrow and poorly though out cycle way that runs alongside it. And if you're a leisure cyclist, perhaps out with the family, then why would you be cycling alongside a main road when there are much better routes locally? I'll post a full run down of my opinion in the Bradford Cycleway thread...

Into the shop, taking my bike with me (no way was I locking it to one of the forlorn looking bike stands hidden outside), up the steps (why is the bike bit upstairs?) and collected my order: Garmin Edge 810 with out front mount and a silicone case. Sadly the reduced Boardman cycling top I'd reserved was missing - they were trying to locate one at a another branch and will let me know if they can.

Back on the bike and decided to take the CSH on the other side of York Rd back up home.Joining it from Foundry Lane is excellent - they've incorporated a mini-slip road - but sadly the rest of it is much the same as that on the other side. Had to rejoin the dual carriageway just after the fire station as the council construction team were working on a still unfinished section of the CSH (on a Sunday???) which was interesting as I took primary past the cones.
Anyhow, up the hill and on to home, with a final loop around the block for a little push for the final mileage.

*12.26 miles *in* 1 hr 7 mins* at an average of 11 mph with just *425 ft* climbed. Not bad for a Sunday pootle where it was more about having fun on the bike than breaking any records. And I saw more cyclists in a 12 mile local ride this morning than I saw in 36 miles yesterday.


----------



## Oldbloke (7 Feb 2016)

At last a dry sunny day, went out at midday in howling westerly winds to do some hills and try out my new Aliante saddle.

After 35 kms the wind seemed to be getting stronger, so looped around the Fougeres forest road, looking forward to a helpful tailwind to get me back home.

All went well until around 20 kms from home, got over a long climb to find a strong southeasterly waiting to buffet me the rest of the ride. This odd phenomena seems to occur quite often, must be the lie of the land that causes it.

Longest ride this year at 70 kms, fastest descent at 62 kph, closest pass from some halfwit on an empty road. Just over 3 hours so must be getting fitter at last!


----------



## Oldbloke (7 Feb 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Went on a club run with @MickeyBlueEyes but i cut it short , due to the wind i had lost all feeling in my hands and feet by about 20 miles so i was dropped .Headed home as i was pretty miserable .The curse of poor circulation and arthritis



I use Tiger Balm on my hands before riding, seems to help my arthritic hands a lot.


----------



## hondated (7 Feb 2016)

dave r said:


> Another cycling adventure today, strong wind, flooded lanes, wet feet and another puncture, and all for charity. I rode the Guy Salmon/Coventry Road Club charity ride for the NSPCC today, rode the long route and with riding to and from the event clocked up 67 miles, my longest ride this year. It had been stormy here yesterday, strong wind and heavy rain, and that had washed the muck and rubbish out the hedges and off the trees, I punctured in Holly Lane Balsall Common on the way out and as I rode round the route I saw a few people with punctures, there was also a lot of surface water about, the lane I was worried about, Preston Lane had almost dried out by the time I got there but a section of Firs Lane, just past the old church was flooded, it was a bit deep and I had wet feet for the rest of the way round, it also was deep in Exhall a bit further on. A well organized and supported ride I had a stream of riders pass me as I pootled round on my fixed and I had company for the last part of the ride, he passed me as I climbed a hill in Lapworth St and I caught up a bit further on and we rode together to the finish. Another hard morning out on the bike but it was fun.
> 
> View attachment 118241




Well done Dave Not a great to do it. As for me I went out at about 6am for a 10 miler. Just built my Dawes Audux frame up so I am doing fine adjustments to it and at one point it was blowing a gale and raining and I suddenly couldn't get a gear. Thankfully staying calm I fiddled the levers after the chain had come off and managed to get it back on a chain ring without having to stop.
Apart from that even with a strong head wind for most of the way I still enjoyed it. I think we must all be mad us cyclists. Oh yes and because we got some roads down here that are badly rutted when I got back home I discovered I had lost a rear light, damn.
Theres definitely something nice about riding a bike in darkness.


----------



## hondated (7 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Plan for today was Febs 100 km so route planned and out at 0900 . Set off heading up the Wreake valley Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby and Asfordby knew I had a tailwind but surprised to clock 18 miles in the first hour .Bit of climbing now up in Saxelby and into Grimston and another climb out of the village .Out along the top of Old Dalby and into Willoughby on the Wolds ,East Leake ,West Leake and Sutton Bonnington .2 hours in so a quick rest on a bench at the university campus .34 miles done quick snack and back on the bike .Kingston on soar Kegworth and another bout of climbing out of Kegworth to Long Whatton ,Diseworth ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Turned onto Charley rd and into the headwind so a steady grind back to beacon crossroads where A distance check and new route planned as original would have been short . So up Beacon hill the easy way and the nice fast decent into Quorn . There was a running event on and they were crossing the road halfway down Thanks to the Marshall who stopped a runner stepping out as I approached at 40 mph made me twitch a bit .Into Woodhouse ,then Quorn then took my commute route home . As I stopped at a junction a couple of lads shot off up the path to my right and just heard a crash and they were both on the floor. Quick scoot over and the younger one was crying holding his knee but no blood thankfully untangled the bikes and checked the lad out I think he was just in shock . Thankfully a couple of other people stopped including the lads neighbour so he got a lift home staff at the village hall stored the lads bike. So I rode with the other lad home he was about 13 and when I got there the other lads mum was waiting and confirmed he was ok might have a bruised knee but he didn't even graze his hand . Got thanked for helping out .but what else you supposed to do ?.So after the excitement Its time to get home so Mountsorrel, Rothley ,Cropston quick detour too add another mile then home .62.6 miles done at 15.5 mph 2186 feet of climbing . Got a bit cold today didn't bother with overshoes as its not going to rain . But didn't take into account the amount of rain over night so riding at time on roads that look like rivers is a recipe for wet feet !!. and only put on fingerless glooves another mistake so by the time I got home I had cold feet and hands lovely .Loads of riders out today again mostly heading the other way to me but had a cheeky draft of two females riders riding two abreast as I headed for Asfordby I did repay the favour though .


Well done and I am glad to read that the lad was basically ok. You showed the real cycling spirit there.


----------



## derrick (7 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Belated happy birthday, nice looking cake


It tasted as good as it looked.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Feb 2016)

Out of the door at 7am this morning to meet @rb58 at Pollhill. Today's ride was a blast down to Rye and Camber sands (and back). Checking out all the weather apps, today's weather wasn't meant to be that bad. Mostly sunny, no rain and a bit of wind. We got some sun, we got some rain and we got some wind... more bloody wind then you could shake a mini pump at.. at times the wind was brutal. the route is a fairly flattish one once you get over the Downs, but the wind made things far more harder then it should have been.

The Kentish flatlands...






Just outside of Rye we were hit by a short deluge. And boy was the rain cold. Luckily it disappeared just as quick as it appeared. Not enough to get us soaked.

We got to Camber Sands in good time. Rolled into the car park where the cafe's are to find the whole car park covered in a ton of sand blown from the dunes. From the car park you can't see the sea.. but you could hear it. The roaring of the waves was immense.

Camber Sands angry waves from the left





Camber Sands angry waves from the right





After a fairly decent Egg, 2 sausages and chips, and a nice mug o' tea.. it was time to head back.
Heading east from Camber to Lydd we enjoyed the mother of all tailwinds. We were averaging in the 20's without even trying. Pure cycling bliss. It didn't last long though.. it never does. It lasted for 7 glorious miles. We then had to turn north which meant we had the winds at our left side. The winds also seemed to be getting stronger as the day went on. At one point whilst following Mr @rb58, he was leaning at a 40degree angle due to the wind....completely nuts.
The further into the trip home, the stronger the wind seemed to be. It was hard work. Head down and keep spinning the pedals. Quite demoralising at times. But one just get's on with it.

At Yalding I decided I needed a rest. I was 95 miles into the ride and it was surely needed. And where better then The George pub. I grabbed a pint of Doom Bar and munched on the cheese and Jam sarnies that I had stashed (these were leftovers from Little H's 6th birthday bash yesterday).

Very dirty bike and a not a John Smiths.





It was very good timing. As I was drinking and munching. Another cloudburst hit. So just sat under the porch and let it pass. Luckily it only lasted five or so minutes. Once finished, it was time to knock out the last 25 miles to home. The route is one I have done many times before over the years.
Quite undulating but easy enough.

Gratuitous pic of the Victorian Folly, Hadlow Tower.





However the blasted winds had picked up even more. Making things tough going and I hadn't even reached the climbs over the Downs yet which were another 10 miles away. So I gritted my teeth and got on with it. My thighs were really starting to feel tired now, even though I was spinning away. this was tough. I climbed the first main climb, up into and out of Plaxtol, up into Ivy Hatch. Followed by a glorious 3 mile descent into Seal and a little further into Sevenoaks. I still had another 6 miles to go including the climb up to Pollhill. A thigh buster at the best of times, let alone in these very testing conditions.

Shamefully instead of turning right for Pollhill, I turned left for Sevenoaks and the train station. The wind had finally done me in. I just couldn't face that long climb. I had 113 miles on the clock anyway and will need to save something for the commute tomorrow. So a train to home it was.

So anyway..113 miles for the day.. in fairly tough conditions. February's Imperial Century challenge ride in the bag. And as a bonus, got myself a new Eddington Number.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Feb 2016)

Club outing today
Windy outward leg - we went up Staple Hill and round to West Horsley for coffee and snack

Following from last week's bad record of 3 punctures, had one on the outward, followed by a pinch puncture and another puncture on the way home
Ham and Brie panini was good refuelling.

Leg home was rather easier though the speed was not pushed on too much

46.5 miles @ a meagre 14.4 mph
1946 feet climbed (Don't understand how this was more that Friday's with it's three hills)

The plus was there was no rain, although a fair amount of wind

https://www.strava.com/activities/488049908


----------



## Jon George (7 Feb 2016)

I had planned to get up reasonably early for a long stint in the saddle, but the neighbours bathing their kids at half-past midnight put the kibosh on a good night's sleep and so I only did 23 miles out to West of Ipswich after a lie-in. I may have to start a thread about whether its better to begin grinding into a headwind on the out leg and take the tailwind back in, or vice versa, because battling the wind going out of Ipswich seemed to take some of the enjoyment out of today's ride.
I did, however, re-scalp a rider coming down a hill outside Hintlesham - though doing 40mph and noticing the patches of damp, the road sign indicating a slippery road and remembering the corner I was fast approaching had an inverse camber made for a few interesting seconds. 

This overlooking Alton Reservoir.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2016)

8.3 miles this day, Only 2 other riders and a few runners, including one sans any apparel except shorts. Brilliant weather for this time of year, but anything that is not below zero Fahrenheit and cloudy is considered a godsend, let alone all that snow.
45F
7C
Winds W15 G25
Relative Humidity 65%
Barometer 29.81 in.
Cloudy Bright.
With the exception of about1" snow forecast tonight and tomorrow, cold and dry forecast with temperatures moderating next week.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Feb 2016)

My first Club Run today, thanks to @cyberknight for the introduction. Nice ride, good company and a nice cafe stop thrown in for good measure. Was great fun winding it up on the 2nd half after the cafe, somewhere in the region of a 22/23mph or so average I think it was. Certainly interesting spanking that out on the heavy Winter Beast. Definitely looking forward to more trips out with those guys.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Feb 2016)

Solo run yesterday as the other half is still under the weather and didn't feel up to it.

Left under nice blue skies and encountered the remnants of the club run on their way back;first section was all headwind so slow progress until getting to Haddenham and heading North-ish caught a the wind in a more favourable direction.
Got over the junction at Witcham toll fairly quick and carried on through the villages of Witcham,Wardy Hill and Coveney;goal for the day was to meet the 150k weekly total so trurned off before Little Downham and headed out to Pymoor for a loop back down to Little Downham and then home.

Nice to keep the km's up(still 600 still behind the 12,000 schedule though) and despite the wind a nice ride with only one smattering of rain.

https://www.strava.com/activities/488126884


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2016)

Yesterdays ride...
was quite breezy, especially around Pitsford Reservoir! I should have ridden down the eastern side as it's a bit more sheltered. 
Still, it's only about 3 or 4 miles, so nothing drastic.






I think my lens was covered in wind blown spume for this pic 







Into the cafe for a cheeky ice cream before heading back home. Bloomin' flake nearly got taken away!!!

Still, a nice 16 miles before having to go to w*rk.. Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/487919195


----------



## Mrs M (8 Feb 2016)

Nice fresh day today and sunny.
Went to the older end of town at Downies. Lovely views and so peaceful.
Met some playful bull calves and a farm cat looking for wildlife. Saw some cute ponies but couldn't stop as was on a roll to get up a hill. Apologies for my finger being in some pics, took them with iPod and it's afa small.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Feb 2016)

An extended utility ride this morning. Didn't start well as the cable lock I take as a 'secondary' for the front wheel had seized, so I had to take a much more chunky alternative, so the panniers were already weighed down with this and a D lock before I filled them to the brim with shopping. Extended out to Halfords to get new lock, and then on to have a cuppa with my Sister in law and niece. All good so far as had wind behind me. Getting back home was fun? Not sure that's the word, perhaps hard going but at times exciting whilst attempting to remain upright would be better
Apparently I was supposed to be decorating this morning, I figure a ride was a much better use of my time


----------



## Mrs M (8 Feb 2016)

Did a wee bit of scrambling also this morning, discovered the Marathon Plus tyres aren't very good for this, managed to stay upright though (just)  .
Haven't managed a wheelie yet on Gloria, may be too dangerous!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Did a wee bit of scrambling also this morning, discovered the Marathon Plus tyres aren't very good for this, managed to stay upright though (just)  .
> Haven't managed a wheelie yet on Gloria, may be too dangerous!


Marathon Plus's are great!! But not for gloop either..


----------



## iandg (8 Feb 2016)

Took the day off thanks to post on-call compensatory rest (I was in the lab for 13 hrs between 10 am Sunday and 5.00 am Monday getting 6 hrs of interrupted sleep) - don't tell Jeremy Hunt 

Unlike the South of England, in the far north it was one of the calmest days of the year so far. Had a steady ride around the local 'Castle Grounds' trails on the Surly Cross Check - mental therapy 

















https://www.strava.com/activities/488776581


----------



## tallliman (8 Feb 2016)

I was going to post yesterday but had the last 12 pages of this thread to keep me busy first!

Solid 40 mile ride on the Px. Possibly the only sort of training ride I do, the only decision is up at any turning so 3000 ft of climbing in total.

Headed out out towards Hoton and up to the ridge at Seagrave. Tried to head down into Sileby but the wind made it very slow. Out toward Mountsorrel after that, stumbled across some floods and a nice artic driver who let me come through it on his side of the road.

Headed up the horrid climb to the end of the Mountsorrel branch of the great Central Railway then down under the mainline whilst a train passed. Then it was time for the big climbs, up to the top of Warren Hill and then Ulverscroft Lane and Polly Botts climb. Swung round and went up Beacon hill. Doing a nice 35mph on the way down, I threw the anchors on for a swing up Deans lane and back down the Beacon which apparently included a mile at 30mph! Felt leggy at this point so out to Barrow and Cotes before getting back to Loughborough!

Nice ride but I wish I'd gone for full length gloves!


----------



## cyberknight (8 Feb 2016)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> My first Club Run today, thanks to @cyberknight for the introduction. Nice ride, good company and a nice cafe stop thrown in for good measure. Was great fun winding it up on the 2nd half after the cafe, somewhere in the region of a 22/23mph or so average I think it was. Certainly interesting spanking that out on the heavy Winter Beast. Definitely looking forward to more trips out with those guys.


Did i catch whatever bug you had last week ? i have felt farking awful today, weak , lightheaded and like i want to barf this afternoon .
Might explain why i was so rubbish yesterday , mind you the wife said she felt ill friday .
I averaged 12 mph coming home today struggling to push granny gears .


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (8 Feb 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Did i catch whatever bug you had last week ? i have felt farking awful today, weak , lightheaded and like i want to barf this afternoon .
> Might explain why i was so rubbish yesterday , mind you the wife said she felt ill friday .
> I averaged 12 mph coming home today struggling to push granny gears .


Hope not CK, but sounds just how I started. That said, I'm not surprised you took a beating on the way home today, wind was real strong in sections.


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Feb 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Getting back home was fun? Not sure that's the word, perhaps hard going but at times exciting whilst attempting to remain upright would be better



Think it's called charachter building


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Feb 2016)

Short commute from Waterbeach station this morning;way too many clothes on but a nice zippy ride in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/489295473

Plan is for some proper commutes for the next two days before a day off on Friday to go to the bike show(credit card is quivering).


----------



## Jon George (9 Feb 2016)

Took a ride out to Framlingham from Ipswich and back this morning (40 miles). I hadn't realised how many lanes just outside of Ipswich are rat-runs during the rush hour as drivers presumably try to find quicker routes than through town. Some interesting manoeuvres to overtake me. 
On the plus side, just as I approached Framingham, a Barn owl took flight about fifteen feet from me. Another cyclist had pulled over and had been watching it for some time. I wasn't quick enough for a photo, but here's the one I took at Easton. I suggest it might have been built on a Friday afternoon ...


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Feb 2016)

Quick 18 miles tarmac mtb ride..cold but sunny day , no pics as i didnt stop today.
im thawing out nicely now..cuppa and a welcome sarnie.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Feb 2016)

After the last couple of days being really windy, today dawned overcast, chilly but with very little breeze. I reasoned last night that since I'm not good at hills, I should go do some, so had a rough route in mind which included a hill I hate. I needed to drop cat food at Battersea Old Windsor, so headed out the hilly way via Virginia Water, then up to Englefield Green before skirting the edge of WGP and heading down Crimp Hill. Passed a chap going up the hill on a recumbent trike, looked hard work. Went part way up Priest hill (my hated hill), dropped off cat food, met a lovely shy Mastiff, then went back to the bottom of the hill and started again. Up in 1 go, so happy about that much. Felt OK at the top so headed into WGP for another hill or 2 before a stop at the Village Post Office & General Stores for a coffee and cake, figured I earned it. @CarlP will be amazed, partly because I actually parted with money for coffee, an because I have a photo




Had a target of 300m climbing in mind, not a huge amount for some, but given I normally manage maybe half that on a 30 + mile ride, plenty for me. Home after 363m, and 28 miles.
More hills tomorrow...Can't wait


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2016)

Rode over to Countesthorpe this morning, 58 miles, on my facebook page I had a memory from 12 months ago posted, it was about a ride to Countesthorpe I'd done, I hadn't been back since so decided to ride over this morning. lovely morning for a bike ride, bright and chilly, frost in the verges first thing, with a gentle breeze, problem was the breeze strengthened during the day and by the time I was on my way home it was strong enough to slow me down and make me work. lovely ride out most of it flying with the breeze. I rode though Peatling Magna then turned right onto the gated road and realized I'd got a car behind me so I pulled into a gateway and waved them through, I rode round the corner and they were holding the gate open for me, I rode through and thanked the young lady then pulled over and waited till they had closed the gate and gone past before continuing, I had several motorists being nice to me this morning, I could get used to that, thanks to you all. I turned onto the main road a mile or so from the garden centre and they were hedge cutting, fortunately its a busy road and the cars had swept away a lot of the cuttings and I got past without a puncture. When I left the garden centre, with them hedge cutting just down the road, I decided to turn right and ride through the village then pick up my route out the other side, when I got to Monks Kirby instead of turning right by the church for Withybrook I continued through Stretton under fosse then turned right past the Rolls Royce and Coombe Abbey to come into Coventry on Clifford Bridge road, by that time I was feeling the effects of the work I'd done into the breeze and Sundays miles as well so the legs were fading fast as I rode across the city to home. A good morning out on the bike but I'm knackered now.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Feb 2016)

What a horrendous few days' weather we've had. So it was nice to wake up to blue skies. The wind had dropped to a light zephyr - well 20 mph anyway. I took my standard run around the northern end of the Hills and on south for Coddington where I stopped to admire the crocus in full bloom. Further on below Peg's Farm the Snowdrops were worth another stop.

It was a bit of a struggle over Munsley with that wind but there was a bit of relief along the flanks of the Marcles although the climb through Rushall seemed tough today. At Much Marcle I took the lane for Kempley for a change. The missing bridge at Tiller's Green had prompted that thought. From Kempley it was a straightforward run around the southern end of the Hills and into the Castlemorton lanes. Emerging from those traffic was just astounding around Hook Bank and Hanley Swan. I wonder if the road at Upton is closed due to flooding. That always causes problems. I rid myself of this unexpected traffic at Hanley Swan but spots of rain alerted me to a greyness creeping up from behind. I made it back just in time.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Feb 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> After the last couple of days being really windy, today dawned overcast, chilly but with very little breeze. I reasoned last night that since I'm not good at hills, I should go do some, so had a rough route in mind which included a hill I hate. I needed to drop cat food at Battersea Old Windsor, so headed out the hilly way via Virginia Water, then up to Englefield Green before skirting the edge of WGP and heading down Crimp Hill. Passed a chap going up the hill on a recumbent trike, looked hard work. Went part way up Priest hill (my hated hill), dropped off cat food, met a lovely shy Mastiff, then went back to the bottom of the hill and started again. Up in 1 go, so happy about that much. Felt OK at the top so headed into WGP for another hill or 2 before a stop at the Village Post Office & General Stores for a coffee and cake, figured I earned it. @CarlP will be amazed, partly because I actually parted with money for coffee, an because I have a photo
> View attachment 118421
> 
> Had a target of 300m climbing in mind, not a huge amount for some, but given I normally manage maybe half that on a 30 + mile ride, plenty for me. Home after 363m, and 28 miles.
> More hills tomorrow...Can't wait


Went for a coffee once and it was closed


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Went for a coffee once and it was closed


Shame, as the coffee is nice. They've posted (no pun intended) opening times on the gate now, and a notice that they take cash only.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2016)

Nice commute in today with relatively light winds for a change;pushed it a bit today so a nice average of just over 27.6kph(17mph).
Again traffic was pretty courteous apart from one numpty who's tyres I heard screeching as he braked behind me in Waterbeach(he turned in to the industrial estate a few yards done the road).

https://www.strava.com/activities/490043881

May bunk off this afternoon for a ride home.


----------



## john59 (10 Feb 2016)

I finished work earlier than anticipated so I took the opportunity for a 50 km ride. The sun was shining, yippee, but with a cool NW wind.



http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692


----------



## Stonechat (10 Feb 2016)

As is often the case, if you are getting out to meeet a group orevent, you get out in good time
So did not get ready that early today.
Having observed that leg strewngth needed some work, did a few hills, not big ones, just the local ones and where possible in higher gear than normal.

Went over Chertsey Bridge, and immediately did two ascents of St Ann's Hill, then headed over to Egham, up Prune Hill did Tite Hill, down Priest Hill and up Crimp Hill
@cosmicbike it has no fears for me, I find now I don't mind which I go up, Crimp or Tite are maybe the worst. Got up to 38.9 mph down Priest Hill anyway,
I would've done more but lunch beckoned and we had a delivery due at home

24.0 miles @ 15.6 mph, not so bad considering the hills.
Climbing was 1102 feet, not massive but enough for a short ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/490174918/

Noticing that my cadence sensor was not working, replaced the battery in that and in the speed sensor. Just wondering about the HR sensor too.


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2016)

john59 said:


> I finished work earlier than anticipated so I took the opportunity for a 50 km ride. The sun was shining, yippee, but with a cool NW wind.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.strava.com/activities/490186692


That wind was icy today.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2016)

Decided to chuck the bike in the van and go and do a 10 mile fineshade ,wakerley ride..
lovely day..cool but i over dressed so got a bit hot and sweaty..


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Shame, as the coffee is nice. They've posted (no pun intended) opening times on the gate now, and a notice that they take cash only.



Yes, pain that last time I went there my mate wanted some grub but didn't have enough cash, neither did I.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2016)

Bah! And may I add for good measure bollix.

Set out for an 18 mile round trip to Wantage and back to deal with some sundry matters that I sure are of no interest to anyone and one mile out of the village the chain snapped. Bollix Bum Arse and Rot. Good job it happened right at the top of the hill, I coasted most of the way back down to home. Bloody nuisance, when I got home I got the old chain measurement doodad on it and the chain was really worn out, I didn't think I had done that many miles on it, new one is on the way from the Wigglemeisters.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2016)

dave r said:


> Another cycling adventure today, strong wind, flooded lanes, wet feet and another puncture, and all for charity. I rode the Guy Salmon/Coventry Road Club charity ride for the NSPCC today, rode the long route and with riding to and from the event clocked up 67 miles, my longest ride this year. It had been stormy here yesterday, strong wind and heavy rain, and that had washed the muck and rubbish out the hedges and off the trees, I punctured in Holly Lane Balsall Common on the way out and as I rode round the route I saw a few people with punctures, there was also a lot of surface water about, the lane I was worried about, Preston Lane had almost dried out by the time I got there but a section of Firs Lane, just past the old church was flooded, it was a bit deep and I had wet feet for the rest of the way round, it also was deep in Exhall a bit further on. A well organized and supported ride I had a stream of riders pass me as I pootled round on my fixed and I had company for the last part of the ride, he passed me as I climbed a hill in Lapworth St and I caught up a bit further on and we rode together to the finish. Another hard morning out on the bike but it was fun.
> 
> View attachment 118241



Superb effort, we raised £2079 for the NSPCC


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2016)

Shorter ride today, in the rain, and the last bit in the sun. More hilly stuff, so St Annes Hill, then through Lyne, Virginia Water and home via Callow Hill. 750ft or so climbing in 18 miles, and I'm beginning to think hills are about technique. Sitting back at a steady pace works better than going at it hammer and tongs, which invariably leads to being burnt out halfway up...


Stonechat said:


> Went over Chertsey Bridge, and immediately did two ascents of St Ann's Hill, then headed over to Egham, up Prune Hill did Tite Hill, down Priest Hill and up Crimp Hill
> @cosmicbike it has no fears for me, I find now I don't mind which I go up, Crimp or Tite are maybe the worst. Got up to 38.9 mph down Priest Hill anyway,
> .


Hopefully I'll think the same in time, and I may try a similar circuit later this week.


----------



## Roadhump (10 Feb 2016)

The past few days have been horrendous weather wise. I don't mind going out in the cold, rain or wind, but within reason, and the last few days have not been reasonable, they have been so bad, cycling would have been thoroughly unpleasant. This morning though, it was a lovely bright, sunny day, although the North West wind was quite strong and made it feel somewhat chilly. After getting my hair cut I was off out on the bike, through Shirdley Hill and Scarisbrick, over to Burscough and through the countryside to Martin Mere, then onto Mere Brow near Tarleton, through Banks, a longish village just to the north of Southport and then through Crossens and Churchtown which are both districts of Southport, north of the town centre. From Churchtown I headed across the mossland back towards Scarisbrick and back home across Birkdale Cop. A distance of just under 29 miles. A thoroughly enjoyable ride in the fresh sunshine, which even had a springy feel about it at times, although apparently the weather is going to go wintry again for the weekend.

A couple of mechanical hitches hit me, but they were of my own making. I gave my bike a good clean at the weekend, taking the wheels off and doing all the hard to reach bits. This morning, I had only gone a few yards when I noticed my cycle computer wasn't working so I checked to see if the distance between the magnet and sensor was okay - anyway, Halfwit Henry (aka Roadhump) had only gone and put the wheel back on the wrong way round so the magnet was on the wrong side - doh!! Then my back brakes started rubbing and I found this was due to not having tightened the QR lever enough, eventuallu I sorted them out before any damage was done.

I planned this ride to best cope with the wind and generally it worked as apart from a couple of stretches where the wind was in my face, it wasn't really much of a hindrance. It just so happens that along this route there are several pubs, which are the main subjects of the photos I took:

The Heaton's Bridge in Scarisbrick, a nice old fashined canal side pub, excellent for a summer pint in the beer garden.





The Martin Inn, Burscough. At one time, this used to attract punters from far and wide, and it was rammed every night, but not as busy these days - where is?





The next pub on this route is The Farmer's Arms on the bank of the Leeds Liverpool canal in Burscough, about a mile from Burscough Village. This is a belting pub, very reasonably priced beer (they do Tetley's cask, which is hard to find these days), and has picnic tables alongside the canal with fantastic views across miles of farmland. Only problem is that on warm summer days and evenings, it is often difficult to find any space, it is so popular.





A short distance along the towpath takes you to the next pub, The Lathom Slipway, or just the Slipway now. Another very pleasant canal side pub, which I believe was once run by Freddie "Parrot Face" Davies, whatever happened to him I wonder?





Leaving the canal in Burscough Village I passed the Hop Vine, situated on the busy A59 Liverpool to Preston main road. This pub h as a reputation for first class food, I have eaten there once a few years ago and it was very good. People tell me it is still a great place to eat.





After the Hop Vine it was a few miles of pleasant countryside past Martin Mere and Windmill Farm. Windmill Farm is one of those farms that has been converted into a kiddies' playground. it is a nice place to take the kids for an hour or so, they really enjoy it. They have an adventure playground where we used to take our kids when they were small, so I could play on the zip wire.






At Mere Brow, the local pub is called the Legh Arms, which apparently is another good place to eat.





Onto Banks where the local pub is the New Fleetwood. I have never been in there nor do I know anyone who has so not a clue what it is like.





Onto Churchtown, a quaint olde wolrde village and there are 2 pubs, the Hesketh (first shot below) and the Bold. Both, I believe are very popular thriving places.











From Churchtown I took a route that doesn't pass any more pubs and I had run out of the 10 permitted photos anyway. Not that I am obsessed with pubs, just that I thought it would be an interesting theme for a cycle ride photo shoot. Anyway, must go and cook Mrs Roadhump's tea now, before going to the pub (Wetherspoons) to meet a couple of mates.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Feb 2016)

Nothing special. Reverse run of my clubs usual 30mi-ish winter loop


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Feb 2016)

More blue in the sky today. The wind was a bit chill out of the north west but compared to recent events nothing to worry about. I met Pete and Sara in the Green. The call had been Broadway but that was altered to Evesham. So we took to the Castlemorton lanes for a crossing of the Marsh. Lots of water about and some creeping up onto the tarmac too. As we dropped off from Bushley Green the water in the Severn Valley could be seen. More water was filling the Avon Valley as we rode towards Bredon Hill. Around the Hill we rode to turn away at Elmley Castle for Evesham. Here the Avon was well within it's banks and at the cafe down by the River no flooding of note. I'm afraid I weakened and had a large chunk of bread pudding. The cafe is famous for it.

We headed back by Elmley Castle heading for the bridge at Pershore as the Eckington bridge is flooded. Then by Rebecca road we had the North Westerly hindering. At Upton we managed to get around the floods by going under one barrier and around another. The road needs to be closed but the footpath was free - so why barrier it off? Now we were able to avoid the diverted traffic and head back on the standard route.

The miles (65) turned out a tad more than I'd thought. But it was a good ride and despite the wind not too tough. Seems my strength may be returning after a bit of a struggle in January.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2016)

Stonechat said:


> As is often the case, if you are getting out to meeet a group orevent, you get out in good time
> So did not get ready that early today.
> Having observed that leg strewngth needed some work, did a few hills, not big ones, just the local ones and where possible in higher gear than normal.
> 
> ...




Kudos given for that KOM


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (10 Feb 2016)

Making the most of a dry,wind free day off,I took the cycle path out to St Georges,along the River Banwell and back home through Worle and Milton,back to Weston.







5 minutes to watch the ducks













A bit waterlogged




A view of the Mendips





Looks like the remains of a bridge?











Refuel before heading home!


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Feb 2016)

Bunked off work early to ride home before the traffic got too busy;took it a bit easier after the mornings run in.

Highlight was a Barn Owl flying alongside for a few moments.

https://www.strava.com/activities/490375199


----------



## gavgav (10 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> Bah! And may I add for good measure bollix.
> 
> Set out for an 18 mile round trip to Wantage and back to deal with some sundry matters that I sure are of no interest to anyone and one mile out of the village the chain snapped. Bollix Bum Arse and Rot. Good job it happened right at the top of the hill, I coasted most of the way back down to home. Bloody nuisance, when I got home I got the old chain measurement doodad on it and the chain was really worn out, I didn't think I had done that many miles on it, new one is on the way from the Wigglemeisters.
> 
> ...



Well that's a pain in the rear end! Hope the new one is more reliable!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Feb 2016)

Commuting miles again today. I've been lazy the first couple of days this week (weather related) but made the effort today which meant the rain started as soon as the bike was out. Just a shower though so I went for it anyway.

Not too bad a ride in apart from more showers rolling across. I had to take a slight detour on the approac to Atcham as the lane I usually use is flooded. All the rain from the last few days has worked its way down from Wales and the Severn is at its highest so far this winter.

After a bit of a photo stop I carried on towards Upton Forge where the River Tern is also high and was across the lane. Not too much of a problem to splash my way through though and it's given the bike a good rinse.

After a chilly day in the warehouse I was glad to get moving to warm up a bit. I toyed with the idea of taking the short cut along the main road but with a lovely clear sky meaning I'd be riding directly into the sun for a couple of miles thought it might be safer to stick with the usual longer but quieter route, so splashed back throught the River Tern and retraced the morning journey.

Again I had a pause at Atcham for a few more snaps and watched a motorist who attempted to use the closed road to Cross Houses then thought better of it and ended up reversing back to the main road. Good move - judging by where the flood water is currently up to, I believe it would have been over his bonnet at the deepest point.

The rest of the trip was straightforward apart from following a trail of something strange (looked like runny mashed potato) left by a farm vehicle for the next four miles. Don't know what it was and I'm not sure I want to .

That's another 22.6 miles at 13.1 mph average. I'm hoping the weather will settle a bit now so I can the commutes in a bit more regularly.






The flood plain at Atcham doing what it says on the tin.





........and the River Tern wants to play at that game too.





Since I started commuting this way I've wondered if it floods here. Apparently it does.





More like a harbour than an arbour in the garden at the Mytton and Mermaid.





Looking from the old bridge at Atcham.





Thinking better of it.


----------



## gavgav (10 Feb 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> More blue in the sky today. The wind was a bit chill out of the north west but compared to recent events nothing to worry about. I met Pete and Sara in the Green. The call had been Broadway but that was altered to Evesham. So we took to the Castlemorton lanes for a crossing of the Marsh. Lots of water about and some creeping up onto the tarmac too. As we dropped off from Bushley Green the water in the Severn Valley could be seen. More water was filling the Avon Valley as we rode towards Bredon Hill. Around the Hill we rode to turn away at Elmley Castle for Evesham. Here the Avon was well within it's banks and at the cafe down by the River no flooding of note. I'm afraid I weakened and had a large chunk of bread pudding. The cafe is famous for it.
> 
> We headed back by Elmley Castle heading for the bridge at Pershore as the Eckington bridge is flooded. Then by Rebecca road we had the North Westerly hindering. At Upton we managed to get around the floods by going under one barrier and around another. The road needs to be closed but the footpath was free - so why barrier it off? Now we were able to avoid the diverted traffic and head back on the standard route.
> 
> The miles (65) turned out a tad more than I'd thought. But it was a good ride and despite the wind not too tough. Seems my strength may be returning after a bit of a struggle in January.



I used to live in Worcester, so great to hear about those places I know so well. Eckington Bridge floods caused me no end of hassle in my job as a Transport Manager down there!


----------



## gavgav (10 Feb 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Commuting miles again today. I've been lazy the first couple of days this week (weather related) but made the effort today which meant the rain started as soon as the bike was out. Just a shower though so I went for it anyway.
> 
> Not too bad a ride in apart from more showers rolling across. I had to take a slight detour on the approac to Atcham as the lane I usually use is flooded. All the rain from the last few days has worked its way down from Wales and the Severn is at its highest so far this winter.
> 
> ...


Never seen the Tern out there before!


----------



## Glow worm (10 Feb 2016)

Must have been something in the air today locally as like @Elybazza61 i skived off early for a ride.

Blue skies, hardly any breeze- who could resist? Just an 11 miler here in the flatlands.






Newnham Drove. I was thinking about the 'pics from your favourite climb' thread when I took this one!






Some travellers have just moved on from this track in the last few days and I was trying to work out how many bikes they'd left among this lot. I counted 4 frames among the Prams and other stuff! They were a nice bunch though and I hope they've found a good spot to move on to.






Burwell Fen. I'd just flushed a short eared owl out of the long grass on the left. Had a great view of it. He went and sat on a post (in the middle of the picture, 3rd post from left at back, but a bit too far to see properly). I tried to get closer but he wasn't having any of it and off he went.

It's one of my favourite times of year and the sun is getting high enough now for the light to have changed quite noticeably. Today is also our first ( hereabouts) post 5pm sunset of the year - hooray!






Here it is- 5:01pm! Yay!
11 or so miles in total here today.


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2016)

I managed a lovely 16 mile ride after school today, just down the East Lancs Rd cycle path. Dry, bright and sunny on the way out, into the sunset. Home in rainy darkness. Before this evening, we'd not seen rain for 2 days, but the ground is saturated and there are flooded fields and paths everywhere.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> Bah! And may I add for good measure bollix.
> 
> Set out for an 18 mile round trip to Wantage and back to deal with some sundry matters that I sure are of no interest to anyone and one mile out of the village the chain snapped. Bollix Bum Arse and Rot. Good job it happened right at the top of the hill, I coasted most of the way back down to home. Bloody nuisance, when I got home I got the old chain measurement doodad on it and the chain was really worn out, I didn't think I had done that many miles on it, new one is on the way from the Wigglemeisters.
> 
> ...


Not good! Lucky you weren't further into the ride!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2016)

Only the std 4 x 2.1 miles of commuting on the recently acquired Boardman Road Sport ltd edition , which was a ride of making adjustments as i went along ie saddle height , bar rotation , fr mech adjuster and then pull the slack out of both calipers so all in all a day of test riding to finish up with a nice riding bike


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2016)

I went out with the Wednesday group to Airton in North Yorkshire today. I said last week that i wouldn't be doing a run the day before again because it knackered me out, so what did i do yesterday? Yes you've guessed it, a silly 38 mile run! I was ok going, even though the low sun hitting the wet roads was blinding and some of those pot holes that've opened up recently are scary!! On the way back i struggled. I couldn't get into a rhythm, i kept misjudging my gears and to make matters worse most of the other group seemed to be putting their foot down and trying to keep up was too hard!
Maybe i might have few weeks break from the Wednesday run. It's becoming a bit monotonous going to the same few places every time, and i miss being able to stop for a breather or to to have a hedgerow pee!


----------



## robjh (10 Feb 2016)

There was a fine westerly wind today, so I set off eastwards on the bike for the coast, and I chose Felixstowe as a destination so that I could catch a train back.
There was light rain in the air at first, notably around Haverhill which is an oddly miserable-looking little town at the best of times. I passed a number of chocolate box-pretty East Anglian villages such as Clare, Cavendish, Long Melford (coffee stop) and Kersey, then did an arc north of Ipswich from Claydon to Martlesham, through a landscape of woods and heathland. I dropped down to Waldringfield on the broad River Deben, then continued on rural roads down the middle of the peninsula until I hit Trimley and Felixstowe itself, by which time I was in bright but chilly sunshine.
As well as extensive modern docks, Felixstowe has a long seafront with hundreds of beachhuts and the other usual English seaside paraphernalia, all very closed up at this season. There are also two foot (and bike) ferries at the north and south end of the seafront, but they too are closed at this time of year. I rode to both ends anyway, and enjoyed the views of sea and estuary with off-shore windfarms and large ships at anchor.
I saw the sun set from the train to Ipswich, and watched the horizon fade from red to black as the next train trundled across mid-Suffolk towards Cambridge. I did 91 miles to Felixstowe, and was at 99.58 after riding home from Cambridge - so close to that first century of the year!

Kersey; Felixstowe container port







Felixstowe beach huts







approximate route


----------



## Glow worm (10 Feb 2016)

robjh said:


> I did 91 miles to Felixstowe, and was at 99.58 after riding home from Cambridge - so close to that first century of the year!



Please tell me you rode around the block to do the last .42 mile ?!
I once rode 98 miles to Dunwich in a day. I was still a relatively new cyclist and I can't believe it never occurred to me to do another 2 miles. I had ended up in a decent pub so maybe it clouded my judgement!


----------



## robjh (10 Feb 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Please tell me you rode around the block to do the last .42 mile ?!
> I once rode 98 miles to Dunwich in a day. I was still a relatively new cyclist and I can't believe it never occurred to me to do another 2 miles. I had ended up in a decent pub so maybe it clouded my judgement!


I was home before I noticed the missing 0.42 mile - going out again would have felt like cheating


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2016)

Todays ride, posted today for a change..

A lass I used to work with several years ago wanted to meet up to have a go on my Canyon as she's been thinking of getting one. After warning her of the possible delays and recommending that she contacts the UK office to check availability, I said that she'd not be disappointed when it does turn up!

I stuck to tarmac all the way to Salcey as the field routes would have been much too gloopy to make much progress. Once I'd reached the Salcey Forest cafe, our meeting place, we had a chat, coffee and cake.






They do smashing cake there! With a cherry on the top 

After putting the world to rights, and her having a pedal around on my bike for a while, (she was suitably impressed, especially with the disc brakes, even though my bike was a bit small for her) we headed off in different directions.
As I had until 14:00 ish to pedal, I thought I'd take the longer way home via Horton, Denton and Castle Ashby to Grendon,






then towards Earls Barton and Sywell, where I stopped for a while to watch The Blades (ex Red Arrows pilots) play around in the sky at the Aerodrome.













I'd love to have a go at that! 
The last few miles home was through Moulton village and Lumbertubs.

I got home with enough time to dust the bike down, which was a great change to recent rides where bucket and sponge plus a hosepipe has been necessary!

A really nice 40 miles, with no idiot drivers, not too much wind, and catching up with someone I've not seen for several years.
And on time to pick my granddaughter up from school, feed her pepperoni pizza and pancakes then take her to Brownies.
Happy days.....

https://www.strava.com/activities/490250411


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Please tell me you rode around the block to do the last .42 mile ?!
> I once rode 98 miles to Dunwich in a day. I was still a relatively new cyclist and I can't believe it never occurred to me to do another 2 miles. I had ended up in a decent pub so maybe it clouded my judgement!


Don't you just hate it when that happens!! _<DOH>_


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Feb 2016)

Steady commute this morning but the base fitness is definitely back now,with a nice average again although obv not having a south westerly in your face helps.

No alarms again and a nice ride in;was a bit chilly at first but everything warmed up after 20 minutes or so.

https://www.strava.com/activities/490816211/overview

Oh and bunking off again this afternoon for another ride home.


----------



## Jon George (11 Feb 2016)

I now remember why I stopped doing rides that take longer than 3hrs: an aching bum and a complete disinterest in the countryside, both of which takes some of the pleasure out of riding. I suppose one solution would be to up my pace ... 
45 miles this morning, mostly in bright sunshine and frost, north of Ipswich to Thorndon. Stuffed my face with pasta and chorizo sausage when I got home, so hopefully I won't be as debilitated as I was on Tuesday. Of course, I've obviously got no work done so far today, but there's still this afternoon.

This looking back to Thorndon.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2016)

A quick 15 miles this morning between coats of paint. p over St Annes Hill where the icy roads seemed to have caused an accident, couple of police cars and half the road shut. On the 2nd lap of St Annes I was passed by one of the London Dynamo club, then another, and on. Group of about 10 - 12, and pleased to say I hung on the back (well, kept them in line of sight..) for a couple of miles until I turned off at Foxhills. Lovely out there today, shame the paintbrush was calling or it would have been another metric half for the month..


----------



## Buck (11 Feb 2016)

It's a month since I've been out on the road bike with the weather and my other commitments tying me to the Zwift/Tacx Trainer but a day off and some half decent weather meant that I could get out 

It was a touch frosty first thing so layered up and off I went. It probably took me 10k to get the legs going but it was just good being out in the fresh air and feeling the legs grumble!

My usual start, heading up out of the village and then up Piper Wells which always feels steeper than it actually is but those near 12% bits really test my legs. I then headed up the Haddingley drag as it is known and turned down Windmill Lane. All of the time, Emley mast was visible and dominating the landscape. As it happens, today's route would mean that I circled the mast.






A nice undulating ride through country lanes with a nod or a wave to the occasional cyclist heading the opposite direction brought me into Darton where I was enjoying my descent so much I passed my turn so had to turn around and head back up !!! 

I joined the main road and had a bit of a pull up the hill, stopped for a drink and a quick bite of a snack bar before I was off again down to the roundabout for the M1 then up past the Yorkshire Sculpture Park into West Bretton, Midgley and Flockton before taking a left down Haigh Lane onto less busy roads then the aptly named Long Lane.







As I turned right on Emley Moor, Emley mast was getting closer and as I rode past, the winter sun was lower in the sky and placed directly behind the mast.








A couple more miles followed by a final push to get up the hill then home, bike washed down (it was covered in that horrible paste-like grime), degreased and all lubed up before I put it away.

Overall a nice ride and great to be out again. So lucky with the weather.

23.7 miles and 2,000 feet of climbing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/490969076/


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2016)

What a beautiful day for a bike ride! I got up to bright sunshine this morning and temperatures around zero plus a hint of a gentle breeze. There was a bit of frost on the verges in places and a bit of ice and slush mixed in with the water on some of the smaller lanes just to make sure I was paying attention and it warmed up nicely for the ride home. I got out early and found myself among the school run Mums for my ride across the city, got a bit of a fright with a van pulling across the front of me on Beak Avenue, but the koolstop Salmons I'd fitted on the front handled the situation nicely. My route out took me out to Hockley Heath, across to Henley in arden, back to Lowsonford and on to Hatton Locks for a stop, a good gossip with friends in the cafe and a black coffee and scrambled egg on toast. My route back took me back through Lowsonford and onto the route back to Balsall Common we used on the Guy Salmon ride then I used my usual route home across the city. The 53 miles I did this morning brings my total for the week to 177 miles, three rides spread over 6 days. Another excellent morning out on the bike, I could do with more like this one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2016)

I gave the bike a good clean and service this morning..set sag indexed gears..chain oiled etc..
nice day so the bike goes in the van and off to Rutland Water..
i decided to do the whole ride which includes the extra 7 miles peninsular detore..lovely part of the ride.
about 26 miles as i had a couple of detours..
few pics of Rutlan Reservoir..the Church,the Dam..and pics of each side of the water..
its a lovely 9lace to cycle round,you can do 17 miles or the 24 ..or simply ride a few miles and turn back from the many car parks..2 nice pubs on the route too...

the last pic is what the bike will look like after..its a dirty place in parts..


----------



## TeeShot (11 Feb 2016)

What a glorious day for a bike ride. Whilst I have enjoyed reading this thread for quite some time. I've hardly contributed as I'm not sure anyone would be interested in reading about my cycling. So here goes.....

I met my mate at Redesmere and we enjoyed a few miles through the lanes before we tackled the delights of Artists Lane. A silky smooth decent by the back road to our first cafe stop in Prestbury. 

Coffee enjoyed, we found a quiet route to the top end of Bollington and used the Middlewood Way to miss the busy roads of Macclesfield and deliver us to cafe number two at Macc garden centre. A quick coffee and across country to Marton and cafe number three. 

A few miles back to Redesmere, 37 miles at the reckless rate of 1 Cafe per hour

I hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Feb 2016)

Well managed to bunk off for a nice ride home again with blue skies and little wind.

Gave it some berries in places but felt it on the little 'climb' in to Wilburton,the out of the saddle technique is improving though(getting over the bars nicely) but carrying a big rucksack doesn't help.

https://www.strava.com/activities/491154408

150km goal done so getting back on track with the 12,000km year total.


----------



## Katherine (11 Feb 2016)

the *perfect *rate of 1 Cafe per Hour! 

An enjoyable report, thank you.


----------



## Garry A (11 Feb 2016)

A wee pedal out to Culross yesterday with blue skies and sunshine although it was chilly. Around 39k with a sit on the wall by the water at Preston Island.


----------



## Jon George (12 Feb 2016)

TeeShot said:


> at the reckless rate of 1 Cafe per hour


I have a new target for the year - thank you.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Feb 2016)

Needed some more hills and tougher ones (ok wanted not needed)
Though I would tackle Leith Hill and White Down again, first time this year.

Went through Weybridge, Cobham, Effingham, then Bookham, cutting across the downs to Westhumble
I had decided to go up COldharbour Lane way up Leith Hill (it's one of the 'Another 100Climbs')
Cresting Leith Hill
On the descent was the only rain of the day.

Then girded my loins for the 18% Climb of White Down

I am noticing compared to last year I have still not the leg strength but my overall power is up, so I can go up these hills but need to be standing on the pedals more.
(V pleased to see at home that Coldharbour Lane and White Down were both PR's

NIce quick descent for a while after that then through Effingham and Cobham , turning towards Hersham and Walton on the way back.

55.0 miles at 14.6 mph. I dithered here and there with navigation

Good climbing total of 2831 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/491725514/


----------



## gavgav (12 Feb 2016)

Some of you may remember that my last ride ended up with a broken gear cable, so @Rickshaw Phil popped over last night to fix with a new one. Despite some initial frustration at not being able to get the end of the cable out of the shifter, where it had snapped, Phil did a super job and set everything back up for me.

Nipped out after work today for a very short 8 mile ride to test the set up, which is absolutely perfect thanks @Rickshaw Phil . It must have been fraying and stretching for a while, because the gears haven't shifted this well for a long time.

Route was up into Bayston Hill, up to the car park on Lyth Hill, then back down and around Overdale, before dropping back down to Meole.

Stopped at the football ground to take a picture of the next match sign. Normally not particularly interesting enough for a photo, but considering we've never played Man Utd before in our 130 yr history, this view isn't likely to be repeated in my lifetime! My ticket arrived today as well and I can't wait for the 22nd Feb to come round


----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2016)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 118695
> View attachment 118694
> View attachment 118693
> View attachment 118692
> ...


Great photos!! More would be good.


----------



## Roadhump (12 Feb 2016)

Time was tight today, but I managed to get out about 3.00 pm into the lovely bright winter (but with a bit of a springy feel to it) sunshine, which cast its deep yellow light across the countryside scenery. Out across Plex Moss towards Halsall and Aughton, and rode up Clieves Hill which is one of the few hills around this part of South-West Lancashire that actually justifies being called a hill. The views from Clieves Hill over towards Liverpool, North Wales and up to Southport and the Fylde and even the Lake District on a really clear day, are wonderful. I sometimes take a breather here and spend a few minutes chilling out. The air wasn't very clear today though so the views weren't that good. From Clieves Hill it was through Aughton and Town Green and then round a few lanes through some farmland and over to Scarth Hill by Edge Hill College, down Ruff Lane and though Ormskirk town centre where a nice chap in a wheelchair started chatting to me while I was taking a photo of the clock tower. He told me that after an energetic ride on a cold afternoon like today, I must make sure I have a couple of beers to reward myself tonight - who am I to argue with that?

The sun was receding quickly as I left Ormskirk and as a result it was getting much cooler so I pedalled hard and with the benefit of an easterly tailwind did the 8 miles home in about 25 minutes. Another 24 miles on the odometer, and a really enjoyable ride. Now, I must not let that nice man in the wheelchair down, the pub calls!!

_Looking across Plex Moss towards Aughton_





_Clieves Hill from Small Lane South_





_The view towards Liverpool (top) and Southport (bottom) from Clieves Hill, unfortunately the air wasn't too clear today so the landmarks aren't really visible_
_



_ 






_Poppy Lane near Scarth Hill just outside Ormskirk (there is something about Poppy Lane that I just like so much, can't put my finger on it though), the space ship type thing at the top of the lane is the Scarth Hill water tower, which has been there about 40 odd years now and is a prominent landmark for miles around_





_Ormskirk town centre with the clock tower in the background_





_Ormskirk Parish Church, famous for having both a tower and a steeple_


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Feb 2016)

gavgav said:


> Some of you may remember that my last ride ended up with a broken gear cable, so @Rickshaw Phil popped over last night to fix with a new one. Despite some initial frustration at not being able to get the end of the cable out of the shifter, where it had snapped, Phil did a super job and set everything back up for me.
> 
> Nipped out after work today for a very short 8 mile ride to test the set up, which is absolutely perfect thanks @Rickshaw Phil . It must have been fraying and stretching for a while, because the gears haven't shifted this well for a long time.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it's done the job.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2016)

23 miles of torture ....anybody want to buy a garage full of cycling gear


----------



## Stonechat (13 Feb 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm glad it's done the job.


I had one break last year, I could not get it out of the shifter. So this year changed it before any trouble arose


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Feb 2016)

Stonechat said:


> I had one break last year, I could not get it out of the shifter. So this year changed it before any trouble arose


That may be the way forward with this one. It was a bit of a pig to get out, not helped by the fact I'd left my home-made special tool at home  but a bit of perseverance and improvisation worked.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Feb 2016)

View attachment 118831




View attachment 118831
Lovely day up here today .
Went a bit further and managed to get up a hill I walked up last week.
Didn't take many pics as just enjoying the ride so much.
Took a snap of the golf course on way home, looking for Mr M. See coffee stop in the park and home.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Feb 2016)

Pic of golf course.


----------



## Dark46 (13 Feb 2016)

On Monday night @Frazzle went out fir a 15 mile ride and it was dawned freezing! But at least it was better than sitting in the house watching Corrie with tge Mrs. The ride went well apart from the wind on the way back on the A38, it was -1.2° and the rain felt hail stones.

Wednesday nights ride with the Eastgate guys (yet again with @Frazzle) was good with the chilled group, we had a new rider who a abit of a nightmare. First as we were leaving his chain came off, then 3/4 of the way round his front light died. Then about 1/2 a mile from the end he git a puncture. Best to get these things out of the way lol.

For me the ride went well with a few PB's on Strava, even though I didn't think I was really trying.

The ride was from Gloucester to Stonehouse and back to Gloucester on the A38. For me it ended up being just over 30 miles.

Went out last night for a 15 mile ride with @Frazzle, he was on his Hooligan.
At least the weather was not too cold and it wasn't raining. 

So It now brings this week's total for 60.2 miles, my aim for this year us 50 miles a week so with Sundays KCC ride to come things are going well.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Feb 2016)

Early spin out to Homebase for a roll of gaffer tape. Took the Brompton and got wet. Garmin 500 refusing to sync with Connect, annoying. Morning spent working on van in preparation for roof and window install next month.
Hopefully it's nicer weather tomorrow as plan is for a ride out with new cycling buddy.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Feb 2016)

A chilly ride out on the tandem through a drizzly, gloomy south Cambs. After a mile Mrs Dave needed to stop to shed a layer... I was freezing!
Down into Comberton and past the butchers shop, we looked in, they looked out- "A tandem...!" They both mouthed in unison. 
A mile on and the chain threw itself off. This may have been me being too aggressive with the shifter, as it needs a fair twist for the little ring. After putting the chain on we crested the hump backed bridge in a massive gear, Jo standing up and pedalling.
On through Harston, Haslingfield and then Barton. We were always going to have a teas top but I wasn't sure where. Then I remembered that @robjh had posted about stopping at the achingly hip Espresso Library in Cambridge.
Oh my, it was beardy. There were nerds glued to devices and laptops, trendy dudes, beanies and torn jeans galore. We looked out of place in our Lycra in what is nominally supposed to be a cycling cafe





The food was a little pricey, but very good.

It was somewhere here that the garmin decided to turn off.
On the way home I had the fun of negotiating the narrow bridge over the motorway, threading the needle at a very slow speed, good fun!

About 22 miles by my reckoning. A meal out, and quality time spent, romance eh?


----------



## 13 rider (13 Feb 2016)

Got up this morning legs felt like lead after 3 days of commuting for the first time and 60 + miles on the clock .So a steady morning of odd jobs and bike cleaning .After fueling with a bacon sandwich its time for a ride . Up through Newtown Linford to Ulverscoft lane and decided to copy part of @tallliman ride from last Sunday . So first climb of the day up Polly Botts lane right at the crossroads down Priory lane then the second climb up Priory lane down to the next crossroads up to beacon crossroads right and up Beacon hill the easy way then the quick descent .Braking for the left onto breakback lane was interesting slowing from 35mph . Past beacon hill car park and on to Deans lane for the next proper climb .Slow steady climb to the top then back to beacon crossroads . Quick steady descent down pass the golf course to the crossroads and right for the last climb of the day .Warren hill up to old John a nasty climb with no run up had to stop at the crossroads for a car so a standing start .So climb spinning away to the top then the nice fast descent down Sharply hill back into Newtown Linford and Home .15 miles done in just over the hour and 1356 ft of climbing .Back home for coffee and cake


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Feb 2016)

Cold wind blowing and a bit damp too today but there were 5 in the Green ready for a quickie including Mrs 26 and me. Ledbury seemed like a good idea. Just enough to stretch the legs and get some fresh (very fresh!!) air. Mrs 26 lead us a slightly different route to Hook Bank to avoid the flood diverted traffic. From there it was a fairly standard run around the southern end of the Hills. For a change I rode through the ford at Clencher's Mill. Everyone else used the foot bridge.

DeLilah's was empty when we showed up so we had excellent service and great refreshments as always. Mrs 26 suffers in the cold so she headed off for a return by train while the rest of us took to the climb of the Wyche where we split into two groups for the final mile or so of homeward heading. Crikey it was cold dropping away from the heights of the Hills. Straight down into that cold easterly. No worries tho' as we'd all had a lovely little outing.


----------



## Old jon (13 Feb 2016)

No ride since last Sunday, had a few days in London for a change. Saw and bought a quartz plectrum while we were there, something new to learn how to use. Anyroadup, today's ride. It was proper cold, not very windy and I wanted something not too hilly, so south I went, after my usual three sides of a square around Holbeck. Through Hunslet and up to John O' Gaunt's the pedals seemed to be turning with less effort than usual, or I was fooling myself, a much more likely state of things. As I often do, through Woodlesford and Swillington, around the west and north sides of Garforth to Lotherton Hall, that is about halfway around the 28.3 miles I ended up riding and my hands had not yet warmed up, so I turned left for Aberford just as the weather turned wet . . . and wetter. I wimped out and sheltered under the A 1 flyover and ate some grub, glad I am that I stopped, there were five or six minutes when the rain lowered visibility to a few yards. On to Barwick, and by the time I crossed the railway bridge at Scholes feeling was returning to my hands. A short stretch of A 64, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes, the whizzzz down Boot Hill, Oakwood clock and home. A nice ride out, but roll on warmer weather.


----------



## Diggs (13 Feb 2016)

Plans plans plan eh? Thursday night, I switched tyres to prep for bit of gravel/cross type training with my friend today. Friday night got a last minute invite to a gig so didn't get to bed until 1:00.
Surprised myself and woke up at 7:00, mate called off with manflu so joined the LBS ride. A wet and cold ride is better than no ride.
It wasn't actually as bad as it looked but was glad to get home, make a coffee and thankfully Mrs D had the immersion heater on.


----------



## tallliman (13 Feb 2016)

@13 rider, it's a nice little circuit round there but breaking for breakback lane is horrid!! I think I went a little wide doing it!


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 Feb 2016)

I intended to do my February 50K yesterday, and even got the best bike out as it was really dry! Poor thing hasn't been out for months, and it was great to ride it again. My body, however was not playing ball. No energy, poor breathing, huge headache. Aborted it and slunk home for 11 miles.

I was crushed by that, and when you're fighting depression anyway, it REALLY crushes you 

Today was fine weather, a bit windier with a light shower forecast about 2pm-ish. Grabbed the shouty orange bike and set off. The plan was to ride to Dalston down the cycleway and get a bag of chips there, then see how I felt.

The chips were yummy 

I felt good, so off I set on the rest of the loop that I figured would be about 31 miles, and pretty soon hit the headwind leg. On a hybrid, it provides a good bit of resistance  Got back to Carlisle, then went round the bypass on it's (very good) cyclepath, cut back through town and out through Rickerby Park. I had just finished the A69 cyclepath when I hit the "light shower".

I think the BBC needs to work on it's definition of a light shower. 

Memories of Islay came back to me as I slogged into the headwind past the golf course. My Aldi winter gloves are fairly warm, but not waterproof as I was finding out and my fingers were starting to get chilled. Thankfully when I reached Warwick Bridge the rain stopped and I now had a tailwind most of the way home I dropped into my parents for a quick snack and a coffee as my legs were, unsurprisingly, starting to feel it. Then an easy 6.5 miles back home to make 32 miles exactly.


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> I intended to do my February 50K yesterday, and even got the best bike out as it was really dry! Poor thing hasn't been out for months, and it was great to ride it again. My body, however was not playing ball. No energy, poor breathing, huge headache. Aborted it and slunk home for 11 miles.
> 
> I was crushed by that, and when you're fighting depression anyway, it REALLY crushes you
> 
> ...



Well done . Note to self to try the new chippy in Dalston 

Shaun


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Feb 2016)

Just a short one in the wintery weather today for me.


https://www.strava.com/activities/492569193


----------



## Mrs M (13 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Pic of golf course.


When I got home from my ride Mr M told me there was a single red rose and a card at the 1st tee.
It was from a lady to her hubby who passed away around 19 years ago but a wee though for Valentine's Day to her golf mad beloved.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Feb 2016)

Out early, based on a weather forecast that said it would stay dry until 11ish and promised that rare combination of a head wind going out and a tailwind coming back - turned out to be lies again....
By heck it was cold.
Out through Scholes, then Barwick and on towards Aberford. At the summit of Cattle Lane I disturbed a Red Kite picking over the remains of a rabbit in the middle of the road. They are big birds, aren't they?
Out of Aberford towards Lotherton and the heavens opened with a stinker of a hail shower - so bad that I retraced my steps back under the A1(M) bridge and sheltered there for a good 10 minutes - like @Old jon did later by the sounds of it!
Despite considering turning for home, as the hail stopped I pushed on, past Lotherton Hall and on to Saxton. From there to Barkston Ash, then Church Fenton and the country lane around the airfield to Ryther, encountering more cold rain on the way.
At Ryther I turned towards Ulleskelf and for a brief mile or three had the luxury of the wind at my back. On to the A162 and then down the hill and into Tadcaster, before turning left again and up the hill, before another left onto Garnett Lane. Just as I started the sharp climb there was a loud clang followed by a sudden slow down.
Checked and found a spoke had broken and the wheel was just enough out of true to be catching the brake blocks. Secured the spoke as best I could in the cold and wound the rear brakes right off. That would have to do until I got home.
Pressed on gingerly to Bramham and then the most direct route home via Thorner.
It was a bit of a grind as the promised tailwind had vanished, but I eventually made my way to Coal Road and on to home.





*34.52 miles* / 55.55 km in *2hrs 34m* at an average of *13.4 mph* with 1194 ft climbed. Even layered up I was blooming cold, with an average temperature during the ride of -0.3°C.
But I've got another entry in the Half Century a Month challenge, even if it's going to cost me in bike repairs...


----------



## robjh (13 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Then I remembered that @robjh had posted about stopping at the achingly hip Espresso Library in Cambridge.
> Oh my, it was beardy. There were nerds glued to devices and laptops, trendy dudes, beanies and torn jeans galore. We looked out of place in our Lycra in what is nominally supposed to be a cycling cafe
> View attachment 118844


I'm sure you lent it that touch of maturity it was missing 



Dave 123 said:


> The food was a little pricey, but very good.


A _little_ pricey? You obviously didn't look at the beer menu then!


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> A chilly ride out on the tandem through a drizzly, gloomy south Cambs. After a mile Mrs Dave needed to stop to shed a layer... I was freezing!
> Down into Comberton and past the butchers shop, we looked in, they looked out- "A tandem...!" They both mouthed in unison.
> A mile on and the chain threw itself off. This may have been me being too aggressive with the shifter, as it needs a fair twist for the little ring. After putting the chain on we crested the hump backed bridge in a massive gear, Jo standing up and pedalling.
> On through Harston, Haslingfield and then Barton. We were always going to have a teas top but I wasn't sure where. Then I remembered that @robjh had posted about stopping at the achingly hip Espresso Library in Cambridge.
> ...



Might have to have a nose in there;by the look of that photo it reminds me of the Watershed in Brizzle.

As for todays ride it was a club run of two halves really.First was the weather with was ok going out;light winds and dry but part two ended up being wet with a stronger wind which had moved more Northerly.

Second was the fact that clumsy fingers here ended the ride on the Garmin at the coffee stop,i blame using a 500 all week and then the 510 today.Still just had to upload it in two parts.

Oh also there was a few malfunctions with the HRM not working at first and the speed dropping out;all ok by the end though so dunno what that was about;HRM might need a new battery but the others have new ones in.

Anyway good run although felt a bit weary at the end so obviously not at full fitness yet after the flu.

https://www.strava.com/activities/492553966

https://www.strava.com/activities/492554016

Might be out tomorrow with the better half,depends on the weather and how she's feeling;otherwise it'll be looking about trying to make a desicion on new wheels


----------



## Nomadski (13 Feb 2016)

Headed out for a Sky Ride with a guy. Slightly hesitant to do so as it was labelled "easy going" but thought I would learn some new routes through town.

When we met I accidentally paused the garmin and cancelled the course I had on, missed a couple of miles as it powered down! 

Went for a slow pooch through Heaton Park, the guy had a fag break after 5 miles (!) and on we went to the city centre. 






After, I headed out to do a short lap to bring the miles up, and in Outwood Park passed a Robin Hood dressed fellow with bow and arrows. A short while later came across a bunch of guys literally in the middle of nowhere dressed as skeletons with swords. They were quite excited to have a photo taken and on I went to complete the ride, passing by a small film crew as I went. (I have since heard Richard Herring is doing a St Skeletor Day to counter Valentines day so would be surprised if it's not connected!) 











No further strangely dressed fellows were encountered.











https://www.strava.com/activities/492700984


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Feb 2016)

robjh said:


> I'm sure you lent it that touch of maturity it was missing
> 
> 
> A _little_ pricey? You obviously didn't look at the beer menu then!




I might have used my OAP card....
Just earl grey for us.


----------



## Cush (13 Feb 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> I intended to do my February 50K yesterday, and even got the best bike out as it was really dry! Poor thing hasn't been out for months, and it was great to ride it again. My body, however was not playing ball. No energy, poor breathing, huge headache. Aborted it and slunk home for 11 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you are doing more than me I wanted out these last few days but the flagpole sheared off in the winds two weeks ago and I want another one up before the referendum (flying the EU flag has the same effect on the UKIP people as hanging garlic does on vampires) So I have to remove 18inches of concrete to put a bigger pole in, have managed 8 inches before my shoulder give in and my legs cramped. Packed in just before that_ light shower._


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Feb 2016)

Out on my road bike this morning and within half a mile I'd turned left instead of right.....! Down to Dry Drayton and on to Madingley village. On my way through to Coton the Uni ladies cyclists were rolling by the other way.
On to Grantchester and past Jeffery Archers place, you never see him, they must keep him under lock & key.
The only place I didn't see other cyclists today was along Shelford Road, the TdF route.
I saw some lovely buzzards as I came into Whittlesford, it's a village I've never cycled through. It was then onto Duxford, @robjh 's manor I seem to remember. A fine choice of pubs to be had...
Down to Ickleton, then I headed back the way I came, pity really, but I didn't have the legs today, and I'd be facing a headwind most of the way home (second amateur mistake of the day!)
In Haslingfield o could have gone over Barrington Hill, but I opted for the easier return.
Approaching Comberton I had 3 choices-
A- carry on to Toft for a 2mile uphill drag into a headwind
B- Long Road, a bit of a drag in the wind, a big down and a sheltered up
C- Sit on the verge and sulk.

Plan B it was, and I'm glad I did, as I saw 2 Thorn tandems and a lovely red frog eyed Sprite coming the other way.

My fitness is returning, this may be my longest ride this year.... 35 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/493227584


----------



## Stonechat (14 Feb 2016)

Out again for Club run with HDW
We we outward via Lyne CHobham and Pribright and Normandy to our top at the Canal side cafe at Mytchett

Back via Ash Vale, Bisley outskirts of Windlesham and Chertsey

Though not mega winds, there was a fair amound of wind
Roads were dirty from recent rains.

I could feel the tiredness in my legs from Friday's effort too

44.59 miles @ 16.0 mph
1391 feet climbed

Only (?) one puncture this week.

https://www.strava.com/activities/493310480

123 miles for the week - above average


----------



## gavgav (14 Feb 2016)

A Valentine's Day ride with my love (The Bike !).

Beautiful sunny but frosty morning in Shrewsbury, with full winter gear needed today to keep me somewhere near warm against a bitterley cold Northerly wind, that was deceptively strong.

Headed out into the estate and had only been going for about 1/4 of a mile when I had my only close pass of the day......from another cyclist, who overtook me closely at the same time a car was overtaking a parked car on the other side of the road. Said rider had a Mid Shropshire Wheelers club jersey on and should definitely have known better .

Followed the cycle paths to Uffington and then joined the roads to Upton Magna, where second annoyance of the ride occurred. 1 car pulled out of the new housing estate on the left, a bit close for my liking, but with me going slowly into the wind it was ok....then an audiot followed him out, looked left and not right and went to pull out in front of me. I braked hard and just about avoided the stupid bat, who saw me at the last minute and stopped half across the road with a smile and waved me past. There wasn't a smile back from me .

The next 10 miles were very hard into the wind, through Withington, Isombridge and Longden on Tern, before I turned towards Rodington and some brief respite from it. Another annoyance in Rodington, where a group of about 10 walkers with dogs were blocking the road, so I rang my bell in time for them to turn round, see me, and proceed to just carry on as they were blocking the road. I weaved past a couple and thankfully the walk leader shouted at the others to move out of the way. 1 person with some sense at least.

Battled on through Roden, Poynton and to Bings Heath where the wind was behind me and it was much easier going, other than negotiating 2 dog walkers with leads extended fully across the road and ignoring my bell (really was the day for idiots today)

Climbed up Ebury Hill, pausing to take a photo of the North Shropshire plains





Then continued the climb up Haughmond, back to Upton Magna, along to Berwick Wharf and Atcham, which was extremely busy with traffic using the rat run, but all well behaved.

Took Chilton Lane, despite the road closed signs still being out, due to the River Severn being in flood this week again. There was still a flood, but it was shallow enough to coast through and keep the feet dry. Crossed the A458 and climbed to Betton Abbots and then through the estate home.

Hard ride, but the 50k for February is completed.

32.8 miles at 11.2mph avg

NB - @Rickshaw Phil i moved the cycle computer sensor to the lower magnet, but still only registered for about a 1/4 of the ride. I think it's a connection issue on the computer itself.


----------



## Simontm (14 Feb 2016)

Second ride out. This time Kingston, Richmond, along the river on the water surrounded path thanks to the flood plains to Kew.
Back round through Twickenham, Hampton, Bushy Park to Hampton Court then home.
20 miles and 13 mph average. Knee only slightly hurting this time. Getting there 

Edit: here's the flood plain by Deer Park as the barrier was up


----------



## gbb (14 Feb 2016)

19 miles, no biggie but nice and sunny albeit a bit cold and breezy.
Sometimes I go out and feel heavy legged, I know I have a long way to go but today...pushed on and felt good, even post ride, I feel more like I used to, and thats a huge bonus.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Feb 2016)

Off this morning target was a metric half century . Out to mates house at Sileby via Cropston ,Rothley and Cossington . Andy didn't have much time to spare he's busy diying so a quick hour route planned. Out of Sileby towards Seagrave and up pawdy lane to the Ragdale turn dropped down into Ragdale and then the climb out of it . Then a fun mile chain ganging on a nice steady descent keeping above 30mph ! . Into Hoby then Thrussington and Ratcliffe on the wreake. Then the climb upto humble lane then another nice descent into Cossington then back to Sileby where Andy headed home . Check of distance done and route decided to get the 50 kms in . Through Mountsorrel then into Swithland over the reservoir back to Cropston and Home .32.4 miles done in chilly conditions but still loads of riders out today .In home quick coffee and down sisters to watch the football ( which I don't want to talk about .go foxes) now home feet up reading cyclechat almost a perfect day spoilt by football result


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Feb 2016)

November 1st, 2015. 104 days ago. On that day the November temperature record was broken (22.4C in Wales). The actor Fred Thompson died (he was in Die Hard II and some other stuff). And that day was the last time I went on a just-for-fun Sunday bike ride. One hundred and four days ago!!

Until today... 

I wasn't even sure if my legs had more than 20-odd miles in them. I've kept commuting (weather permitting) so I was optimistic my base fitness hadn't dropped through the floor, but you never know.

Anyway, it was all good. Out to Holmfirth and back with a useful tailwind on the outward journey. 44 and a bit miles at 16mph with 1,460 ft of climbing. Got home just before a hail storm. Phew.

https://www.strava.com/activities/493332918

I sincerely hope it isn't 104 days until the next one.


----------



## Stevec047 (14 Feb 2016)

So after not getting home until 3.30am this morning as littlest boy decided getting ready for bed last night he would try out for the GB Olympic gymnast team and fall straight onto the back of his head so a trip to A&E was in order.

Needless to say I wasn't really feeling the idea of jumping on the bike but having looked out the window and saw beautiful sunshine I decided to jump on the bike.

A nice simple 9.2 miles starting off from Sible Hedingham up towards Halstead no goals in mind just to put some more miles on the bike and feel better. 

So heading out of Sible Heading basically you have no choice but to climb a hill or as some of you more hardy cyclists may say a very slight incline. Needless to say the lack of sleep and nutrition meant this was hard work but I persisted with my chosen route knowing there were still a fair few hills to contend with. After a short break just before entering Halstead sat on a bench watching the world go by I jumped back on and headed for the downhill stretch of Halstead highs tree which was great fun as hardly any traffic. I stopped of at the petrol station to refuel with my caffeine drink (I know it's not good but it helps and the last thing I can think of drinking is a hot cup of coffee mid ride) and a flapjack. 

Bearing in mind I am fully kitted up and walking in sounding like a tap dancer due to the clipless pedals and cleats now fitted to the base of my shoes the assistant asked what pump number. Looking at her in a very confused lack of sleep way the sarcastic side got the better of me and I just held up said caffeine drink and flapjack and stated this is the only fuel I need much to the delight of the lady and guy just behind me in the cue.

Refuelled with super unleaded I hit the climb up toward Gosfield and the long sweeping downhill section which I hit a staggering 37mph - it's amazing what a new track pump and the correct pressures 110psi can do if not a little sketchy in places.

The final slog was the long ride from Gosfield to headingham which seems to be a bit of an issue for me as I just can't increase my overall speed down here but practice makes perfect as they say. One last steep descent into Hedingham and then the slow grind back to home. 

Wasn't really feeling it today but feel great I got out and put another 9 miles under the belt. That's over 100 miles since October when I first started riding.

No pics today hands were too cold and didn't want to look at the phone and see the strava app running - but increase my average speed up to 9.7 from the 8.3 I have been running at since October so pleased with that. 

Check out my 9.2 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/493345986


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2016)

OK, three days late but I had a bit of trouble being motivated.

Second ride of the year, what is becoming my standard ride with the hill challenge about halfway round. I recently discovered a friend rides the hill in the opposite direction.

This is the point at which I join the canal, after a short ride from my home. All mod cons here and the surface isn't bad.







Ah, the wide open spaces. this part has vehicular access, and deep puddles. It's quite fun to ride along because you get to swerve around the puddles. The surface is pretty bad though. Very occasionally I've encountered a car along here. To the left are the old, disused, watercress beds. It really was a pleasant day, although there was a bit of ice on the puddles to crunch through.






The swing bridge from the other side. I don't often see it opened but judging by the number of boats on the canal it must happen.






So last time I'd ridden this way the road had been flooded, not here but nearby, so I thought I'd check so I could change my route if it still was. It wasn't and on my way back to the canal I took some photos from a different angle.






From a distance I could see something sitting on top of the lock gate but couldn't work out what it was. Anyone lost a trainer?






And I thought, I'm sure the name of this lock will amuse the denizens of CC, so here it is.






Well it was muddy in parts, with ice on the puddles, as you can see.






Just about to go for my hill climb and, since I was trying for some different photos, this view attracted my attention.






Moderately pleased with myself on the climb, I got to 51°45.673N 0°31.915"W and this time recorded it on the Garmin. I am not, however, fit and there was a fair bit of walking involved. It depends on the weather when I'll try again. With my OH it's a nono, she doesn't do hills.

And of course, a benefit of the climb is the views.






Continuing the them of different angles, the Fishery Inn from the other side.






Hopefully the pictures of pubs have satisfied certain persons.

10.6 miles max 18 avg 6.2 mph. Year to date, 14.1 miles, Target 400 miles.

I'll be glad when the mud dries, it'll save brushing the bike down.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Feb 2016)

@Stevec047 hope the boy mends soon!


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/493338938

A Skyride social today. One of my more friendly routes. I did have 5 others signed up, but they all welched, except for one guy who I've had along before. Unfortunately he hit a raised kerb and fell off his bike, he's not badly damaged fortunately, but he did damage his thumb a bit, so had to bail at Winchester, and got a train back to Southampton. Oh well, just me left at the end then.
















Weather was nice though.


----------



## john59 (14 Feb 2016)

The sun was shining so I had to make the most of the morning/early afternoon. So I set off for Mickle Trafford, looking out for any icy patches, the average ride temp was 3c.

The start of the Greenway, Mickle Trafford.




Bridge over Welsh Road




Boardwalk Across Burton Point Marshes




Panorama




71 km covered.
https://www.strava.com/activities/493295132


----------



## nickyboy (14 Feb 2016)

I'm running a Manchester - Llandudno CC ride on April 23 (go and have a look at the rides subforum). There is a 20 mile stretch I've not ridden before so, in the spirit of being a good organiser, I'm obliged to ride it at least once before the big day.

Trouble is this 20 mile stretch is 65 miles from Glossop so it takes a fair old day out to do it. The route is E to W so it makes sense to wait for a nice Easterly, make a day of it and then train back home. Yesterday was the day. It was bloomin' cold, 2 degrees on average but it was dry and there was a tailwind the whole way

So, get togged up, porridge eaten and I was out by 0830. Through Marple, Wilmslow, Knutsford, Great Budworth.....no problems, bowling along at about 17mph avg. Stopped in Weaverham for a cuppa. I'd had a huge bowl of porridge so I wasn't ready to eat despite being 35 miles in. Around the top of Chester and stopped for lunch at the 55 mile mark. Cheese on Toast, Pot of tea, Scone with cream and jam. The problem with the stops is how freezing it feels for the first 10 minutes after setting off again.

Along the A548 through Connah's Quay then off left and up we go. 20 or so hilly, lumpy miles as an alternative to 15 flat but boring and busy miles on the A548 to Prestatyn. Got to Prestatyn, official end of the ride and got my train tickets home. But it was only 1445 and my train wasn't until 1615 so I went for a ride on the seafront. It was.....bracing






You can just about make out the Little Orme at Llandudno in the far distance

Up and down the seafront then finally back to Prestatyn. I was at 99 miles by then so pottered around the town and even Tesco car park to just tick over to the Imperial Century. Nice warm train home. Massive Chinese, couple of beers, bed

https://www.strava.com/activities/492742281


----------



## Stevec047 (14 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @Stevec047 hope the boy mends soon!


Nothing wrong with him in the end head wise but they decided that they wanted to check him over for aliments that we would never of taken him in for one of which was an ear infection he was just getting over. Good old NHS stretched to the max but having to tick all the boxes. Really feel for them over worked and underpaid.


----------



## Osprey (14 Feb 2016)

Yesterdays ride, 9.30am start, 4 degrees, and an unusual north easterly direction wind around 18mph made it difficult to warm up. In fact all the outward leg of the route out was either into the wind or with a side head wind. Throw in a 15% and 20% hill and it was all pretty energy sapping. The planned route was to follow the river Loughor from the estuary up through the Amman Valley. I haven't ridden this way for years but despite the weather I really enjoyed it plus there is plenty of scope for extending the ride or making it into a hilly loop when the warmer weather comes. The return leg home was great with the tail wind and back in plenty of time to watch the rugby internationals. ( ... and Wales won but made a bit of a meal of it.). Really enjoyed the ride and the fitness is coming. A 32 miler with 1500ft of climbing.


----------



## Spartak (14 Feb 2016)

Sadly I haven't been out today but as I driven round there are lots of cyclists out - you lucky people 

Anyway here's a picture from today .... any Bristolians recognise it ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Feb 2016)

Today was my first opportunity to get the February Metric Century in so I was up and about early and on the road shortly before 8. It was frosty when I set out but felt even colder in the bitterly cold northerly wind so that I could feel the chill even through several layers.

Not wanting to be out in this longer than needed I went for an easy route this time and headed out of town through Montford Bridge and up to Great Ness then north west through Pentre, Kinnerley and Knockin to Oswestry. This last bit was quite a slog as it's slightly uphill to Oswestry and the wind was against me.

After a break by the hill fort (where my hands got quite chilled in the short time the gloves were off to eat a sandwich) I headed for Gobowen then along the NCN route to Ellesmere. Here I decided to vary my route as I've been this way so often lately and headed past Whitemere and Colemere to Lyneal, then along the lanes to Loppington and onto new ground for me to Noneley and Tilley where I missed a turn and ended up on the outskirts of Wem which I'd intended to bypass. This seemed like a good point to have another food stop so I had my lunch with a view of a plant hire comany, a petrol station and a railway embankment. Not where I'd have chosen ideally but it had the great advantage of the embankment giving good shelter from the wind.

Feeling refreshed, it was onwards to Shawbury with a tail wind. It didn't seem to give much assistance at first but the speed gradually built as I went along this road. I had a quick photo stop at Moreton Corbet Castle then carried on enjoying the easy cruising to Roden, Rodington Heath, Upton Magna and Atcham.

Like @gavgav I used Chilton Farm Lane which is still officially closed after the recent flooding but is almost clear now so didn't present a problem.

I could feel the miles in the legs on the three little climbs on the way to Condover, then turned into the wind again for the last bit which dropped the speed back down.

Quite a few hardy cyclists out and about today which was good to see.

69.06 miles for the trip at 13.2 mph average - very pleased with this as I was using the knockabout bike 





Looking towards the Breiddens and the flood plain at Melverley. I would have gone that way but the area has been flooded for much for the last three months.





Just outside Knockin.





Quiet by The Mere at Ellesmere.





In honour of the day I had to go this way.





Some activity on the canal at Ellesmere





Colemere. Nobody from the club out sailing today..... come to think of it there has never been anyone sailing whenever I've visited the place.





Loppington.





Moreton Corbet Castle.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> So after not getting home until 3.30am this morning as littlest boy decided getting ready for bed last night he would try out for the GB Olympic gymnast team and fall straight onto the back of his head so a trip to A&E was in order.
> 
> Needless to say I wasn't really feeling the idea of jumping on the bike but having looked out the window and saw beautiful sunshine I decided to jump on the bike.
> 
> ...


Aw, hope wee chap is ok .


----------



## 13 rider (14 Feb 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Today was my first opportunity to get the February Metric Century in so I was up and about early and on the road shortly before 8. It was frosty when I set out but felt even colder in the bitterly cold northerly wind so that I could feel the chill even through several layers.
> 
> Not wanting to be out in this longer than needed I went for an easy route this time and headed out of town through Montford Bridge and up to Great Ness then north west through Pentre, Kinnerley and Knockin to Oswestry. This last bit was quite a slog as it's slightly uphill to Oswestry and the wind was against me.
> 
> ...


Did you visit the shop in Knockin  you know the one 
It made me smile when I drove though it last easter


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2016)

A very nice, if not a little bit chilly, Sunday London Cycle Chat ride today.
67 pootling miles in the glorious company of rb58 , Trickedem , ttcycle , Mr Td1nka, arallsopp , RoubaixCube (Welcome to the Sunday London rides dear chap), martint235 , Mice and topcat1 .

The Olympic Velodrome





Fatboy's Diner, Trinity Wharf.





Thames towards the Docklands





The London Cable Car over the Thames





The Dome





The Tower of London and Tower Bridge





The Cavalry have arrived.





A group of Cycle Chatters





Cycle Chatters.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Did you visit the shop in Knockin  you know the one
> It made me smile when I drove though it last easter


No not this time. I will have to before long seeing as I've given them a few mentions in the past.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Feb 2016)

Very nice ride today, 2nd time out with cycling buddy, really enjoying riding with company. Started at Thorpe Park before heading out towards Foxhills via St Annes Hill. We must have been just in front of your HDW group @Stonechat , can't get Strava Flyby to work here ATM but will look later. On into Chobham, and then to Sunningdale where we stopped for coffee in 'The Tablespoon'. Very busy with people having breakfast so took a while to get served, but the coffee was ok. Felt lots colder when we got back on the bikes, and headed over the A30 then around the back of Sunningdale, bottom end of Ascot and into WGP via Ascot Gate. Park got busy as we came round the Copper Horse, and a herd of deer, all young males, got spooked by some fool thinking walking into the middle of them was a good idea. Set them into a charge across the road in front of us, silly man...
Parted company after a thoroughly enjoyable 27 miles, and I headed home via Egham to make the 2nd metric half of the month.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Feb 2016)

Sunday is fun day, so it was out on the hybrid this morning for a leg turner down to Garforth and back, mainly off road.
I spent a chunk of yesterday afternoon setting my new Garmin 810 up with maps and had planned todays bike ride in as a course. However, I managed to stop recording the ride shortly after leaving home and only noticed when I was about a mile away on the way back... D'oh!
Fortunately I'd started Map My Ride on my phone out of habit.
Out to Cross Gates, then up to Austhorpe and Barrowby Lane to Thorp Park. Through there on NCN R66 and it was feeling a bit like hard work - probably due to long (for me) rides on the road bike on Friday and Saturday, but the sun was out, and I'd got the layering just about right so I plodded on.
Up onto the bridleway and the ascent to the motorway bridge, then the descent on the other side through the woods towards Garforth.
Stopped for a drink and a couple of photos:










Back in the saddle as two 'proper' MTB'ers flew past, possibly explaining why the pedestrian I met a few hundred yards further on nearly jumped out of his skin when I rang my bell to warn him of my approach.
Down the hill through the puddles  onto the resumption of Barrowby Lane, where some thoughtful moton had parked their car right in the middle of the way off the bridleway...
Up the incline to Garforth, then left under the railway bridge and left again onto Nanny Goat Lane where I stopped to let a couple of young ladies past walking a very skittish horse. Up the hill to the stables and back onto the (very muddy) bridleway on the run down to the tunnel under the M1.
Out the other side and down to the farm, again feeling a bit slow. Onto Manston Lane, then through Pendas Fields and up to home where I noticed that the back tyre looked a bit under inflated - maybe that was why it felt slow...? I've pumped it up and it seems to be holding pressure, so we'll see how that goes.

Quick drink then back out on the road bike to take it to the shop for fixing after yesterdays shenanigans.
Down the truly horrid £29 million Cycle Super Highway, which is still being used as car parking outside the shops on Barwick Road, unsurprisingly.
On to the shop and left the bike with them, probably ready for Tuesday.
I had initially thought I'd walk back up home, but there is a bus stop right outside and one was due so I got that  although after being charged the equivalent of the national debt of a small African country to travel a mile and a half I think it might be the last bus ride I have for a while. I did feel slightly over dressed in my cycling gear, but what can you do? 

So, in total *11.23 miles* in *1hr 1min* at an average of *11.1mph* with 375ft climbed. That'll do me for a Sunday morning.


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2016)

Tim's back to racing in the next week. However it'll be on his new race bike, which needed testing properly with the new 48T front and rear U12's cassette which I'd fitted yesterday. So despite a cold and it being freezing we popped out this afternoon, when it snowed.

Only 17 miles ( https://www.strava.com/activities/493435205 ) but he's certainly quicker than his current Felt Jr. Mind you it should be; his new Argon's _much _better equipped than mine. Or at least that's my excuse when being dropped on any incline


----------



## Donger (14 Feb 2016)

St Valentine's Day today ..... so naturally I buggered off on my own on the bike for the day. Actually Mrs Donger really _was_ OK with that! And not in that saying-it-but-not-really-meaning-it way either.

It was time for me to put in my Metric Century ride for the month, as there was an audax on down in Wiltshire, called the Flapjack. Did everything by the seat of my pants today.... from arriving at the start only minutes before the audax started (after dodging suicidal pheasants all the way from Gloucester) to only making the cut-off time for the final two control points by mere seconds, due to a combination of getting lost, going back to look for @Pikey when he punctured, and generally chatting way too much and hanging around the feeding points for way too long consuming flapjacks.






Met up with @Pikey at the start, and rode with him for nearly three quarters of the (supposedly) 102km course. Nice to meet again and have a good natter. He was riding his recumbent trike in an audax for the first time today, having ridden it up to Chippenham from Trowbridge for the start, and had quite a rough ride through potholes and puddles and a strong headwind for the first half of the ride. He also turned out to be the scourge of horses everywhere, freaking most of them out with his trike.

@Pikey (and his trike-y), being tested to the limits by the terrain:




Eventually also met up with a decent Scottish guy called Billy who was a member of the local Chippenham Wheelers cycling club, and a young lad called George who was a pupil of @Pikey's, and the three of us finished the ride together. Sadly, shortly before the third control point, @Pikey suffered a slow puncture on his rear wheel, and decided he needed to abandon, as he still had to get back home to Trowbridge. I had turned around to go looking for him, and added another kilometre in the process . After shaking hands and saying our goodbyes, I time trialled it, nose-to-the-bars all the way to the third check point, making the cut-off time by seconds and and wrecking myself for the rest of the ride . Billy,George and I then made it to Castle Combe, where young George went off on his own, leaving auld Billy to lead me home just in time to make it before the cut-off time by mere seconds again. There were others still on the road behind us, but I was lucky to have Billy's local knowledge to guide me home.

Castle Combe:





Ended up turning a 102km audax into 108.2 km ride, and only just made the cut-off .... though to be honest, the day I care more about getting a brevet card with a stamp on it than I do about enjoying a fabulous ride in great company is the day I should probably give up cycling. Beautiful ride today in fine (though chilly and breezy) weather. Enjoyed meeting up with @Pikey and one or two others I knew, and had a brilliant time. That's me still in the Metric Century a Month challenge, too.

Bad selfie, looking unaccountably stern after finishing:





Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Pikey (14 Feb 2016)

Twas a good ride and good to see you @Donger, glad to see you made the second to last control and glad that George finished. I ended up doing 95 miles in total. Think riding to and from the start was a little ambitious without my bent legs yet!!!!

Cheers again for the company.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (14 Feb 2016)

Short on time today, I fancied a couple of laps of a local training loop that I devised a while ago, just to give the legs and lungs a bit of a test. Put in my best time yet @ a 22 mph average for a lap. 
Nice little effort, 21.76 miles total, 1 hr 2 mins, just over 1500ft of climbing and the legs with a nice soft ache right now


----------



## robjh (14 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Out on my road bike this morning and within half a mile I'd turned left instead of right.....! Down to Dry Drayton and on to Madingley village. On my way through to Coton the Uni ladies cyclists were rolling by the other way.
> On to Grantchester and past Jeffery Archers place, you never see him, they must keep him under lock & key.
> The only place I didn't see other cyclists today was along Shelford Road, the TdF route.
> I saw some lovely buzzards as I came into Whittlesford, it's a village I've never cycled through. It was then onto Duxford, @robjh 's manor I seem to remember. A fine choice of pubs to be had...
> ...


Nice to see you're making it down to the Wild South of Cambridgeshire. Judging from your Strava route, you came right past rjh mansions.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Feb 2016)

I managed 41.32 miles today. That's my longest solo ride for about 5 years. I set off intending to do 25 miles but i kept adding 5 miles on as i felt strong enough even with that freezing north easterly wind at me all the time. It took me 3 hrs 9 minutes. I might go out tomorrow but Tuesday's out the question as i've ridden the last two Tuesdays and then struggled on the Wednesday club run.
There were quite a lot of cyclists out today with it being dry and sunny. I must've counted about 70. One was wearing shorts and a short sleeve jersey (in 4 degrees)!


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Feb 2016)

robjh said:


> Nice to see you're making it down to the Wild South of Cambridgeshire. Judging from your Strava route, you came right past rjh mansions.



The Bentley and the sweeping driveway?


----------



## robjh (15 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> The Bentley and the sweeping driveway?


No, that was just the butler's lodge


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (15 Feb 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> In honour of the day I had to go this way



I like that bike of yours; it looks the business.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2016)

Yesterday's ride was a short play around some local woodland to stretch my legs before w*rk....







It was a bit moist in places, but generally avoidable.






As I didn't have much time to spare, I wound my way through the rhododendrons towards home.
A pleasant 10 miles in chilly but nice weather.

 https://www.strava.com/activities/493212597


----------



## Buck (15 Feb 2016)

A cold ride out this morning but when the sun is shining it is hard to say no! I waited until the commuter traffic had gone and (hopefully) any patches of ice!

I had around an hour so decided to do my Hoylandswaine roundabout and back! It was a touch above freezing but only my face felt the chill but that breeze was more of a gust on the tops and at one point I had to check my gears by glancing down as I thought I was in completely the wrong gear I was moving forward so slowly!

There was one stretch near Scout Dike reservoir where they had resurfaced the road (previously it was so worn out it resembled cobbles and was horrible to ride on) Further on, I realised that they were still resurfacing so temporary lights then an uncomfortable section on the planed surface conscious that I was probably holding up the traffic that was due to come towards me as I was relatively slow on what was quite a long stretch. Anyways, courteous drivers where in abundance and a a quick wave of thanks from me as I rejoined the normal side of the road before heading up to the roundabout at Hoylandswaine.

I enjoyed the resurfacing works so much I turned around and headed back then just after Scout Dike, took a left and headed up past Ingbirchworth reservoir and up the hill onto the windmills and a drag to the top before heading down to home.

Overall, a nice ride out but it did feel a lot slower and at times a bit of a battle with that wind and another 16 miles towards my goal (I think I was a little conservative as I am already 397 miles into my 1000 mile target for the year!! Need to reassess me thinks!!)

15.9 miles
1,030ft elevation

https://www.strava.com/activities/494030370


----------



## SteveF (15 Feb 2016)

55km loop in the peak district, absolutely freezing out there today.
https://www.strava.com/activities/494024307
Few ice patches and one pretty dodgy bit just outside of Ellastone, I found myself doing a 180 and looking back up the lane I just came down, my brother in law fell off as both wheels went from under him, luckily we knew it was slippy so going very slowly, no harm done.

Went through Ashbourne and plodded along the Tissington trail to Hartington (to buy some cheese!), we stopped off in the Charles Cotton to warm up with tea and teacake:





Then caught the Manifoild Track back to Waterhouses where we staying for the week.


----------



## Cold (15 Feb 2016)

40k loop around Gloucester today on my singlespeed freezing cold wind but enjoyable.


----------



## Garry A (15 Feb 2016)

Sun's oot=bike's oot. 29k around the local roads and bridges today. First time on the roadie since October and it felt great .


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Feb 2016)

Yesterday had a little spin out with the better half,her first ride of the year due to illness and iffy weather.

Think she did ok considering it was her first of the year and it was pretty cold with a cross/head wind to start;was barrelling along nicely on the way back though but the 19kms was a s far as she wanted to go.

Garmin co-operated today so dunno what yesterdays glitches were about.

https://www.strava.com/activities/493437450


----------



## MikeW-71 (15 Feb 2016)

Beaming sunny day, nice and calm. I had thought about planning another 30 miler, but I figured a more gentle pootle around would be better. I had more chance of enjoying it rather than blowing up at 20 miles and being miserable.

So I pootled round town for 10 miles on the quiet back ways, around Bitts Park and over to Rickerby Park. The foot/cycle bridge there seems to be open again.. yay!

A very pleasant hour


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (15 Feb 2016)

My son suggested taking our bikes out and have a ride round Taunton! After I finished fainting (he offered to pay the train fares too!!!!),we got on the next train.Was a lovely sunny but chilly day,next time we're going to go to Taunton and cycle back to Bridgwater along the Bridgwater - Taunton canal now we've found the starting point.We were going to stop off at the Castle for a cuppa and cake but being a Monday it were closed! Mcdonalds it was instead - Mum had to pay for this though!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Feb 2016)

Blues skies but a chill wind from the north. I was struggling for inspiration so took to the Trumpet loop again. It's a very fine route indeed but variety is also fine. Things were going OK but there was ice about in places. So I kept a look out for patches. The Munsley lump seemed tough today and things, especially anything with an upslope seemed to get tougher. I took the dodge at Much Marcle to avoid the missing bridge and a rider caught up. We had a chat before I turned for Kempley while he headed home in Gorsley. Now I was riding into that chill north wind and it was tough. Every upslope seemed to take an age. Suffice to say I stuck with it and made it back in one piece. That was one tough (54 mile) ride today.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2016)

Another lovely blue skies but cold and crisp day. 50.7 miles ( would have been 45, but I wanted to get a half century so loops were added at the end), (mmmm smells going past Krispie Cremes doughnuts then that sort of cooked cardboard smell from Kelloggs ,)Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Great lunch and hospitality at The Vine Inn in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home. Cyclists rush hour around Ashley and Mobberley! Everyone enjoying their Sunday riding around the Cheshire lanes. One senior moment when I decided the rider pointing out the next turn didn't mean me and I had to turn round and chase the group!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2016)

All tubo for me today..and about to go do some more..2 dog walks..
very chilly out but that mean nth easterly has gone..


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Feb 2016)

F-F-F-F-F-F-F-F-F-F-F-F-F-F-FREEZING one! The wee woman in the SPAR who served me was very worried at how cold I was and invited me to stay inside.  The caramel latte was lovely though


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2016)

As it's my only day off this week, I couldn't not go out for a ride in such lovely sunshine, albeit a tad chilly.
Once I'd defrosted the padlock on the shed and got the bike out, I set off for a pedal around Pitsford Reservoir a few miles away.
There were a few other folk there, either jogging or riding a circuit or two, and quite a few kids enjoying some fresh air and exercise during half-term. Great to see them out and about!






Last time I was there, they were filling in some of the potholes with stones. I do hope this isn't the finished job, as it's worse than having to navigate around the puddles!! Hopefully, they'll roll them in or do summat better than this tyre wrecking surface....(it must be just as bad jogging on this stuff as well, not that I'd know)






After a coffee stop at the cafe there, I headed over the dam wall and homewards. The reservoir if back to full capacity again after the recent rains, and is actually overflowing. A few years ago, it was looking decidedly depleted, with some folk thinking it would never fill up again. Still, they did take advantage of the lower levels of water to do some maintenance around the edges.





This is by the overflow channel, where the urban artists get to work in the tunnels. Looks quite good, actually! Not just mindless sprayings, but quite clever paintings. Well, I think so, though others might disagree.

Back home, after a mile or so around Lings Woods, on 21 miles, just in time to wash the bike down as the grandkids arrived to be 'looked after' for a few hours. 
What a great change to be out in sunshine! Like summer, but a bit colder..

https://www.strava.com/activities/494109671


----------



## Nomadski (15 Feb 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterday's ride was a short play around some local woodland to stretch my legs before w*rk....
> 
> View attachment 119063
> 
> ...



That forest looks like something taken straight out of a Tolkein novel!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2016)

Feck! It was cold today! First I had to fit the new chain to the hybrid, and before that I decided to clean the rear & front mech and the cassette, once done I fitted the chain, and then had to fettle the front mech 'cos it was rubbing on the big ring for some reason.

Eventually I got out for a utility ride to the bank and to the shops 6.3 miles in bright sunshine but bitter


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2016)

CarlP said:


> Feck! It was cold today! First I had to fit the new chain to the hybrid, and before that I decided to clean the rear & front mech and the cassette, once done I fitted the chain, and then had to fettle the front mech 'cos it was rubbing on the big ring for some reason.
> 
> Eventually I got out for a utility ride to the bank and to the shops 6.3 miles in bright sunshine but bitter
> 
> ...


That's waaaay too clean.. Please add some dirt immediately!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2016)

Nomadski said:


> That forest looks like something taken straight out of a Tolkein novel!


It can be a bit spooky there sometimes. Once the rhododendrons are in full fettle, it's amazing!
I'll post a 'ride-through' vid sometime


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2016)

Stretford Marina











Barton_Swing_Aqueduct 












This is an edited copy of my earlier post as I pressed 'post' when I was interrupted before had a chance to add some photos.

Yesterday, another lovely blue skies but cold and crisp day. 50.7 miles ( would have been 45, but I wanted to get a half century so loops were added at the end). It's strange seeing snowdrops and daffodils out together! (mmmm smells going past Krispie Cremes doughnuts, then that sort of cooked cardboard smell from Kelloggs ,) Winton, Barton, past the Trafford Centre, Stretford and to Chorlton Water park to join The Chorlton Wanderers ride to Dunham. Out through Wythenshaw, Baguley, Ringway, Ashley, Mobberley, Knutsford, Tatton. Great lunch and hospitality at The Vine Inn in Dunham. Back on The Bridgewater Canal path, getting on at Altringham and staying on all the way home. Cyclists rush hour around Ashley and Mobberley! Everyone enjoying their Sunday riding around the Cheshire lanes.
One senior moment when I decided the rider pointing out the next turn didn't mean me and I had to turn round and chase the group!!


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Feb 2016)

Another day of decorating, and shopping for saucepans, so I didn't get a chance to get out until after dinner. Nice to ride in the dark, but pretty chilly. Planned 10 mile loop was extended due to the level crossing barriers being down at both Egham & Staines, so 12.9 miles for me this evening.


----------



## Postmanhat (15 Feb 2016)

Yesterday was another ride reacquainting myself with roads too far away or treacherous during winter. This time it was the lumpy route to the the Crich climb, which hadn't got any easier in the last three months. Nine times out of ten I barrel on across the moor to Beeley here, but time constraints meant taking the more direct route down through Lea Bridge. After half a mile, remembered a lovely little spot for a stop and had the smartphone this time. Looking down on the Derwent Valley, just south of Cromford










Then another long-missed friend, the gorgeous stretch of the A6 between Matlock and Ambergate. Quickly followed by familiar feelings of complacency it engenders as it offers a flat route home, and it was beginning to rain. But there was a new climb to be to be tackled and so took a right up New Road at Whatstandwell. 1.5m at 7% is probably close to my comfort limit at this time of year. One of those ones with flat or descending bits, followed by sections of 10-15%. By the third of these my gurn showreel was making it's 2016 debut. Brief respite at the top then out of nowhere, a proper full-on blizzard for about 10 minutes. At least I was descending, unlike some very grim-faced riders going the other way.

Another climb up through Farrah Green, then the descent through Duffield, Eaton Bank and into the city centre along the Alfreton Road. 34 miles/2500ft.

First ride this year where I've felt really good towards the end and somehow set a couple of PRs on short sprint sections into Derby. Can't wait to go out after work tomorrow now, so I'll probably ride like a hungover cow


----------



## Stonechat (15 Feb 2016)

Did not mean to go out today but was due to visit Mum (in the nursing home) and Mrs S had the car so cycled and added a couple of extra miles
Discovered I really should be recovering from nigh on 100 miles in the two rides Fri and Sun


----------



## Donger (16 Feb 2016)

Great pictures, @User9609.


----------



## Jon George (16 Feb 2016)

Yesterday's ride was Stage One of the 2016 Tour De Cochon (A day-long cycling pub crawl to the villages and towns around Ipswich with my school teacher friend Dan in which I take a pork pie). I took Patsy #3 The Hybrid as the weather forecast suggest ice later in the evening.

First port of call was The Crown at Great Glemham where they film the interior pub shots for Mackenzie Crook's The Detectorists.







We had avoided the rain earlier and mostly continued to do so as we headed to Blaxhall and The Ship.






I had to administer first-aid to an old drunk guy who had tried to drive home (we'd only just arrived and didn't realise the other early afternoon drinkers were letting him attempt it) and he had fell over and clouted his head on the tarmac after trying to deal with the irate owners of another car he hit in the car park. The Frist Responder I summoned took over after five minutes and Dan and I drunk up and cycled on as the other customer's attitudes was spoiling the mood.

The remains of the first course of a meal in The Anchor in Woodbridge. I believe I may have a few drinks myself by this time. 






The last pub was the newly refurbished Turks Head at Haskerton, followed by a ride home to Ipswich in the dark, taking care with the ice. About 40 milees in total, which I'll have to check with @ColinJ whether this will qualifier for another metric half-centaury given the number of stops involved may negate it as proper ride.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2016)

Jon George said:


> The last pub was the newly refurbished Turks Head at Haskerton, followed by a ride home to Ipswich in the dark, taking care with the ice. About 40 milees in total, which I'll have to check with @ColinJ whether this will qualifier for another metric half-centaury given the number of stops involved may negate it as proper ride.


Stops are fine by me ... (Ask CycleChatters on my forum rides how many pee stops I average per outing! )


----------



## Billy Wizz (16 Feb 2016)

Thames path, nothing special apart from the sunshine,


----------



## cuberider (16 Feb 2016)

Todays ride was 13.45 miles out towards Chelmorton just after lunch. The first few miles were hard due to the cold, a strong breeze and my level of fitness after a winter off the bike. The highlight of my ride was a new top speed of 44.3 mph  (with the help of gravity)

I stopped when I noticed these in a field......


----------



## booze and cake (16 Feb 2016)

Sunshine! Almost forgotten what it looked like, bit cold to really dose up on vitamin D as I was mostly covered up, but was back on the fingerless gloves so my digits are vitamined up at least. Went for a dawdle out to Greenwich and a photo of the metropolis which was glistening in the sun.




Then along the river where the Tonka toys were out, the driver waved me through just before this pic but I still felt he might gobble me up in his grab at any minute.




A bit further along and the green of spring is visible, even if it is courtesy of some algae.




A very pleasant day to be out on the bike, just 28 miles around town, not straying too far from the river, lovely stuff. This ride took the total elevation of my rides I've bothered to record on RidewithGPS to over 1,000,000 feet, which has taken me since 2011 to do, over 692 rides and a distance of 18,263 miles to clock up.
https://ridewithgps.com/users/52013
At over 85kg and an inherently lazy bar steward that makes me feel rather pleased with myself, I think some reward cake is in order.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Went for dawdle out to Greenwich and a photo of the metropolis which was glistening in the sun.
> 
> .




At Deptford Creek you could have carried on following the Thames, past the new Waitrose, on to the new wharf development and used the new swing bridge (you can see it on your RWGPS map) to continue your journey along the riverside, rather the using the busy creek Road.

Picture from my office of the bridge taken only this afternoon.


----------



## booze and cake (16 Feb 2016)

Ah I see, duly noted, love the charmingly named Deptford Creek I've been cycling along there on and off for years and it seems in a constant state of unfinished-ness, but there is something new every time I cycle it. Not a bad view to have out of the office Ian


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Ah I see, duly noted, love the charmingly named Deptford Creek I've been cycling along there on and off for years and it seems in a constant state of unfinished-ness, but there is something new every time I cycle it. Not a bad view to have out of the office Ian




The view used to be much better when the new development/building wasn't there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2016)

Turbo day again..another go tonight ,wife uses tubo and i keep her company on the excersise bike.
she cant use the excersise bike which she wanted,..i told her i could have a nice pair of sidi shoes for what she wasted on that..tut


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Feb 2016)

Starting to look a little scruffy, and my boy's head looking like a mop, so into town first thing to try a different barbers (he didn't like the old one). This one got a thumbs up, though that may be directly related to the number of sweets he was given.. Now the cold weather has started I have resumed my Summer hairdo of a Grade 2 all over, makes the woolly hat a must. A few miles with the boy whilst there was still ice on the ground.
Having completed domestic duties for the morning (laying new laminate floor, how dull), an opportunity to pop out into the sunshine arose mid afternoon. A nice spin out through Lyne, up Try's Hill through Longcross and out towards Chobham. Back through Wentworth, over Callow Hill and home.
Back on the commute tomorrow, looks like I may get wet over the next couple of days.


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Feb 2016)

Today was my first ride in 10 days due to suffering with a bad back after using the damn drops on my bike for the second time in three years (the first time also had the same result so lesson well & truly learnt!).

I kept to my flat route to the south of the New Forest taking in Beaulieu, St Leonards & Norleywood on a chilly afternoon & even gave the summer bike its first outing of the year due to the dry roads & fairly blue skys overhead. 

34 miles in total & as yet no ill effects so hopefully tomorrow morning will be equally pain free!

https://www.strava.com/activities/494830598


----------



## Pikey (16 Feb 2016)

Just a small trike for me today, a flattish 25 miles, just to prove that I can actually ride my trike after my DNF at the weekend 

Gurning into the wind on the way out started to get on my tits, but the ride back was bliss in places so me and the trike are back 

Think I just need to wind my neck in and wait patiently for my bent legs.


----------



## gavgav (16 Feb 2016)

Having got very wound up at work over the last couple of days due to NHS Managers who get paid far too much for doing sod all, I was in need of a chill out evening ride, so with my meeting off site finishing early, I headed home and out on the bike around 4:30.

After 2 calm sunny days, of course the wind decided to pick up and gust strongly from a bizarrely chilly Southerly direction as soon as I set off! This meant the initial 7 miles up Lyth Hill and over to Dads to see my Nephew, who is staying for Half Term, was hard going. Even 15 minutes chatting to him is enough to cheer me up 

Properly dark when I set off again and continued into the wind to Longnor, before turning back North and enjoying the tailwind through Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. Managed to drag the avg speed up, from 9.5 at the half way point, to 11.2 at the end of the 21.2 miles.

The only slight annoyance was that virtually all the lanes resembled the M25 in volume of traffic tonight. Don't know whether there was an accident on the main roads that caused them to divert? All were well behaved though and I always find they give me lots more room in the dark


----------



## gavgav (16 Feb 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Today was my first ride in 10 days due to suffering with a bad back after using the damn drops on my bike for the second time in three years (the first time also had the same result so lesson well & truly learnt!).
> 
> I kept to my flat route to the south of the New Forest taking in Beaulieu, St Leonards & Norleywood on a chilly afternoon & even gave the summer bike its first outing of the year due to the dry roads & fairly blue skys overhead.
> 
> ...



Good to see you out again and hopefully pain free!


----------



## Roadhump (16 Feb 2016)

booze and cake said:


> At over *85kg *and an inherently lazy bar steward that makes me feel rather pleased with myself, I think some reward cake is in order.


Wish I weighed only 85kg


----------



## Roadhump (16 Feb 2016)

The sun was shining this morning, but gosh, was it cold or what!!! Layered up with 2 tee shirts, a thin woollen pullover, my thick cycling top and my extra large goretex cycling jacket, 3 pairs of socks, one of which was thermal and overshoes, and a wooly skull cap under my helmet. I felt a little too warm about my chest early on but unusually I felt cooler, despite the activity as I pedalled further. The wind was strong and bitter this morning - having looked at the BBC website weather page the actual wind seemed much stronger than the 17 mph forecast. I am sure the BBC knock a few mph off the wind speed for tax reasons or something, but at least it was coming from the south - east as they said it would, so I could plan accordingly.

Across the moss from Formby to Haskayne, passing over the bridge that takes the road over the Cheshire Lines, which is a popular trail between Southport and Maghull and beyond to Hunts Cross - this photo is looking along the CL over countryside towards Maghull






Through Haskayne and along Rosemary Lane past the Ship Inn, another excellent pub on the Leeds Liverpool canal - mainly a food pub now, but in the summer, the beer garden is blissful and I have often undone the health benefits of my ride by stopping for a couple of beers in the sun there, roll on warm weather - there was still ice on the canal surface this morning at 11.00 a.m.





From Haskayne it was towards Aughton and down Greens Lane, a secluded country lane that takes you towards Lydiate and Maghull. It was so cold today that even the horses were wearing their coats.










Looking along the Leeds Liverpool canal from Greens Lane





A bit further on towards Lydiate, I was picking up speed down another canal bridge when I saw a large wet patch near the bottom, luckily I realised it was icy slush before I hit it and managed to slow down to a safe speed. I then made my way over to Aughton and the edge of Melling at the Derby Arms





Crossing over into Bowkers Green Lane I got to the A506 and Bickerstaffe before turning round and finally getting the benefit of a tailwind as I rode some pleasant country lanes on the way home through Ormskirk and Shirdley Hill. Before doing so, however, I decided on a couple of short detours that resulted in a direct headwind and cursing myself before getting back on track with the wind behind me.

Probably my last ride until next week due to things I've got on' including a few days in London where we are going to visit our daughter.


----------



## booze and cake (16 Feb 2016)

Roadhump said:


> Wish I weighed only 85kg



You probably are by the time you've taken all that kit off

I love the horses on this page, the one in @Goonerobes report is like 'you did'nt see me, I'm not here, on _this_ side of the hedge' and the one in your report still looks majestic despite having what looks like a tarpaulin thats blown onto it like a crisp packet in a gale.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Feb 2016)

I did 30 miles today, on one of my local routes. A very cold wind but at least it stayed dry till i got home. I know i said i wouldn't go a ride on a Tuesday as it affected my Wednesday group ride but i decided to get the miles in today rather than tomorrow as Wednesday has to be horrible! I wont be out tomorrow.


----------



## IBarrett (17 Feb 2016)

I managed a ride out tonight because rumour has it the weather is about to be horrible so my commute will be in the car not on my bike.
Quite pleased at achieving 35 miles. I was surprised at some of the nasty hills on t,he way back and it was obviously a test because my base layer, shirt and the inside of my jacket were soaked. 
Just made it back before it rained too.
I earned my fish and chip treat tonight and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Feb 2016)

Got out for a 25 miler. Outward leg was mostly into the wind. Rather cold and piercing, but I had enough layers on.

Picked up a minor KOM on a little used segment.

Improvised my route on the way back enjoyed the tailwind , though not strong, made for more pleasant cycling

Went back through mostly familiar roads through Virginia Water and Egham back home

25.14 miles @ 16.3 mph
Is this an omen???
I climbed 666 feet!

https://www.strava.com/activities/495505808


----------



## Old jon (17 Feb 2016)

No ride since Saturday, my ice indicator ( the birdbath in the back garden ) was clear, so despite a smidge of rain, off I went. No matter the weather, I have to ride through Leeds to reach the better looking bits, so Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane, Marshall Street and Water Lane, Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road, along the side of the bus station to Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock. The climb up Boot Hill was suspiciously easy, I reckon a tailwind helped, Turn left for Shadwell at the pub, left again onto Shadwell Lane and along to Slaid Hill and a right towards Wike and East Keswick, where I stopped for a bite before this minor climb,



Minor for some, that is. Not sure what the road is really called, Potts Hill to me because of the clock in the house wall, just prior to the start of the video. Kept on to Collingham and turned right onto Wattle Syke, at the roundabout took the Bramham turnoff and at the end of West Woods Road ( Way? ) turned right for Thorner, after which a right onto Skeltons Lane takes me back to the top of my favourite hill and home to complete 31.2 continuously drizzly miles. Just the right preparation for a bit of guitar practice.

When I warm up.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Feb 2016)

Bottled the commute today as the evening forecast was horrid (and it was). Settled for a brief 8 miles before work instead. Commuter ready for the morning.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Feb 2016)

Last minute descision to do a commute in today mainly inspired by watching a Rapha film shot in Holland on a day weather wise mutch like today;so HTFU and set off rather than catch the train.

Nice tempo ride in and traffic was low as I think it's half-term around here;met up with JP from the club as he set off from Waterbeach so tempo was kept up in to Cambridge.

https://www.strava.com/activities/496113693

Will see how work is today,if the shortages we hae don't come in I might bunk off again and ride home.

Got a somber ride tomorrow as some of us are representing the club at a funeral of one of the guys who was a regular on the Saturday runs;we have been asked to ride in front of the hearse from the church to the cemetary.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Feb 2016)

Went out last night for a bit of a training ride. Picked a lovely night for it, it was pishing down, breezy and cold. However, I need as many miles as possible so Rule 5 applies.

First bit consisted of pootling over toward Bellingham in order to turn back round and make an assault on the renowned and much feared (ahem) Col du Beckenham, which I have the fastest time in 2016 for but for which there is obvious room for improvement. So, I blatted up that, confident when I reached the summit that I'd smashed my best to pieces, and headed back toward Park Langley, of which I did several loops, then headed out toward Elmers End and back to West Wickham on the gradual climb.

22.7 miles of suburban drabness at 17.9mph average (well, it was flipping wet, and dark, and I was being blinded by hair product mixing with rainwater and seeping into my eyes).

Got home, drenched, and impatiently checked Strava for the Col du Beckenham time... 1:01. Exactly the sodding same as the previous PB. I was gutted.

However, I did notice a little gold trophy among the segments... Turns out that one of the Park Langley loops was in the all time top ten. At number 10. The fact that there's only been 27 measured attempts should not detract from this fine achievement


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2016)

My ride today so far has been commuting in the sun on my Harry Quinn .





Even had time to stop and do some exercise en route


----------



## Old jon (18 Feb 2016)

Bright blue sky, f-f-f-f-f-freezing c-c-c-c-cold but what the heck, there is only one February 18th this year. Mind, I am not saying I did the day justice, my ice detector had a thin skin, and when I reached the canal, via the usual meanderings from Dewsbury Road, there was ice on the canal as well. Bits of the towpath were not as grippy as usual, so I reckoned to stay on the busier roads where the nice kind cars had melted the ice. A whole 27.9 miles continued along Viaduct Road, North Lane, and however many name changes the A 660 goes through on its way to Otley. A sandwich there and a return along the same route, it was way too cold for me to try any variations, not that the video looks that way . . .


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Feb 2016)

With no further back problems after Tuesdays ride, I took to the roads again this afternoon for a 30 mile round trip to the north of the New Forest this time & against the cold north-westerly breeze for the out leg which took in Landford, Hampworth & Redlynch on quiet forest roads & country lanes.

The return leg, with the wind at my tail, was a more pleasant experience going down Roger Penny Way, through Bramshaw, Furzley & Tatchbury for home & a nice hot shower to warm me up!

https://www.strava.com/activities/496331488






I thought it was a little too cold for sunbathing personally!!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Feb 2016)

Nice bright day out there today. Small chance of ice but we didn't find anything much in the end. Sara P was ready for the off when I rolled up. The plan was Ross-on-Wye as we don't get there very often for some odd reason. Sara was on a leash so I shortened the outward leg a bit by heading straight down to Rye Cross but after that it was back to my usual lanesy habitat. I did wonder about my sanity in that regard on Three Ashes Lane where hard packed mud with a skim of wet on top made things more challenging that is strictly permitted. We made it through unscathed.

At Gorseley the triangle did it's usual confusing thing (when will I ever understand navigation in the Gorseley Triangle - Bermuda is trivial by comparison I'm sure) and I ended up on the wrong lane. It's not a big deal really although I think there may be a tad more climbing involved. It's worth it really for the views as one rides along the ridge up there. Not long now as we dropped to Lea and then took the dodges for the run around the lump that is Penyard Park before heading for the cafe in Ross.

The plan had been to take the short run back so we headed for Upton Bishop needing to dodge the hedge cuttings on the road (why do they have to spread these thorny things all over the road?) for Kempley and Dymock. Now Sara suggested a change of plan which would get her home but add miles for me. So rather than head up the bigger roads I did some on the fly navigating by looping around to Broom's Green and on for Bromsberrow. Now it was a straightforward run up the western side of the Hills for Cradley and my parting with Sara. I took the standard run around the north of the Hills for my longest ride of 2016 so far. I don't know how much climbing today but a fair number of feet for sure. All good tho'.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2016)

My usual Thursday morning scenic ride to Hatton Locks, 53 miles in the sun. cold day with icy roads in places first thing, I walked my road and the next one when I started out, Netherwood lane was also iffy, as I turned left a dog walker warned me it was icy all the way to the crossroads by Baddesley Clinton, plus part of Nuthurst Lane was also slippery. It had all cleared up by the time I left the cafe though and it was a lovely ride home in the sunshine.


----------



## Pikey (18 Feb 2016)

Just out triking minding my own business, thought I would climb up Westbury White Horse to test the new low gearing on the trike and so as to go down the other side 

As I climbed there were about a million paragliders floating above me, along with some fixed wing gliders. At the top, I thought I would take a pic for this thread but my phone died, just as some military fast jets nearly deafened me. There must have been some big exercises on Salisbury Plain as there were also the distant thuds of artillery or tank fire.

Just as I thought there had been enough excitement for one day, two apache helicopters were swooping in and out of Keevil airfield at really low altitude for most of my trike back home.

Only downside was not getting the pictures at the top and the rim tape on the front offside wheel rolling to one side and bursting the inner tube about three miles from home. I'm really lucky that didn't happen as I was going down the other side of the horse at 30odd mph.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2016)

The weather was fantastic today so I did an imperial up to Littlehampton and back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/496408313




























Very nice day indeed.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Feb 2016)

Well I did bunk off again so decided on a more off the beaten track return home.

Headed out of Cambridge by Marshalls and then went towards quy and then towards Swaffham Bullbeck then Swaffham Prior were I turned off the main road and headed to Reach and then crossing Lodes way to Upware.Saw a group of tourers at Reach and again later when taking a pic.

Stopped at Upward for a second pic and got chatting to a National Grid guy who turned out to be the dad of one lad who used to come out on Saturday club rides.

Then headed for home via Stretham and the A10 to Ely.

Lovely afternoon although it got a bit chillier later.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (18 Feb 2016)

Beautiful sunny day here in Somerset,not cold either. Perfect cycling weather.Got the train to Bath,then joined the Kennet and Avon Canal in Sydney Gardens (such happy memories of that park).We really didn't intend to go too far,buuuuuuuuttt we ended up in Bradford on Avon 

At the start of our ride,Sydney Gardens 









The path was a little muddy and full of pot holes!!!











Such a lovely spot






Lovely scenery




Took me half an hour just to get her clean when I got home! Poor Bert!





That is more Wiltshire mud than Somerset mud - Somerset mud is more gloopy! And it's the wrong colour for Somerset mud!


----------



## IBarrett (18 Feb 2016)

No commute for me today because it was frosty when I looked out so I didn't want to risk it.
But I was itchy today. You know, that feeling you have too much energy in your legs. And I knew my 60 miles a week would be missed if I didn't get out. So I got home as quickly as I could and got out. 
20 miles and 900feet ascent wasn't bad, though an issue with my back brake suddenly locking rock solid had me scratching around in the dark wondering what the hell was going on. 

Just 4.5 miles now to hit my 60 miles a week target, and that's with no commuting miles so I'm chuffed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2016)

Cold frosty gorgeous winters day here..
quick 15mile loop. Biking tomorrow with son in law so saving my energy as ill be chasing a mad man for a couple of hrs , rain forcast for am so a pm ride i think ..


----------



## Stonechat (19 Feb 2016)

Frosty start so went out a bit later than I might have done, and just a few miles less

However some sun, but a rather cold southwesterly in exposed places

Went via Chertsey and Chobham up the long drag up Red Road through Frimley and Hawley, Yately and Sandhurst up to Finchampstead., skirting round Bracknell (a place worth skirting round). Then up to Winkfield, Did a bit of silly navigation, so went through Windsor and Old Windsor home

48.46 miles @ 16.4 mph.
1857 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/497016143


----------



## Simontm (19 Feb 2016)

So day off and a lovely sunny morning, what better day to do my third ride since crash. 
Off to Walton via the river. At Sunbury Lock had a fight with my glove - the glove won 




Contrary to these pictures, it was a combo of ice and slippery mud and puddles - saw one lad out with his dad come a cropper- and after a couple of miles decided to head up to the road and continue.
Over Walton bridge, through Lower Sunbury, up to Hampton Gate and through a very busy Bushy Park - people, that is actually a working road not a path! Over to Hampton Wick, back round Sandy Lane and down through Chestnut avenue to Hampton Court then home.
Slight stiff knee but fine otherwise. 18 miles, 13mph average.


----------



## Old jon (19 Feb 2016)

Off I went. The view from the window did not match the weather forecast, so I took the evidence of my eyes. Mostly correct evidence for a change. I chose a 'flatlands' route for today, leaving the bit of Leeds I live in does not provide many choices, west is ( sub ) urban most of the way to the Pennines, south west and northwest offer similar ridescapes, you get the drift. So east it was, after the usual tour of Holbeck. Bright blue skies and a sidewind most of the way to John O'Gaunts, after the turn for Woodlesford I had a tailwind, all the way through Swillington to Garforth, climb the cliff and on to :--



where I turned left again onto Ridge Road. Right at the roundabout and on to pass the gates of Lotherton Hall, Left to Aberford, Barwick and Scholes, a short stretch of the A 64 to Thorner Lane, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes and rounding off 30.6 chilly miles down Boot Hill and home. Raining it is, now.


----------



## cuberider (19 Feb 2016)

Decided to go for a quick one this morning which was a good call as its not good out this afternoon.

14.3 miles through Harpur Hill on towards Chelmorton and back into town on the Bakewell Road. It was 1 deg according to my phone 

No Alpacas today, I did encounter a horse or two.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Feb 2016)

Supposed to be commuting to work tonight, but since the forecast was for heavy rain I figured I'd bring the car. Which left a wonderful crisp morning to go for a ride. Nice 22 miles including a steady pedal around the lake at Virginia Water, very icy in the shade wonderful to ride around before it got busy. Sorry no pics, my gloves won't work with the phone screen, and they are a PITA to get off and on, bit like a wetsuit..
Todays ride took me to 25% of my annual target too, which is nice.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2016)

Out later than normal for me today ie 7am wrapped up well just in case it was cold, but soon found out that it was only just a chilly wind .

It felt like 21 of the 27 miles I covered were with a head wind! 

Either way it was a good ride and longest to date on my Harry Quinn loads of wild life but none that would stay still long enough...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2016)

Yesterday morning, it was a bit chilly, but I had planned to be a a mates house fairly early as we were changing my gear cables due to some stickage going on. 

It was a morning for wrapping up well as it was cold and frosty, but with lovely sunshine.

I rode through Brackmills industry as it's the quickest route to were I was going.






British Pepper & Spice have a factory there, and this morning it was like riding past a snuff shop! I sneezed a few times as the pepper dust just hangs in the air sometimes. Not unpleasant though.






Heading up the cycle path to Hardingstone was decidedly dodgy due to sheet ice were the water drains over the path. I had trouble enough walking over and alongside it, let alone riding!! I flagged a chap down who was riding downhill towards it and he got off and walked. Even then, he nearly ended up on the deck..

Still, onwards and upwards. 
After changing the cables and fettling the gears, eating cake and drinking coffee, I had to head home as MrsPete was going out at high noon and I was looking after No.1 granddaughter for an hour.
I returned via a different route through Brackmills as I didn't fancy the slither down the ice... 

Back home on 18.5 miles with time for lunch, babysitting and then off to w*rk.. Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/496957915


----------



## Stevec047 (20 Feb 2016)

So today's ride was a little different than my normal ride for as far as I can. Instead I decided to push myself a bit more essentially reducing the number of stops to catch my breath and also to push through the pain of the hills.

So with my set route in place basically starting of from home heading through Sible Hedingham and taking a right to Castle Hedingham I powered all the way through the village and only stopped to turn down towards castle Hedingham. Back on the pedals and another stop whilst a classic car transported was reversing into the gage nearly wiping out a parked car. Off we go again non stop until I reach the post office and jump off for a swig of water. Can't drink and ride just yet not with having to also consider being clipped in.

Loop back round towards the main road and down past the school and then back round to do another loop of Castle Hedingham this time taking a couple of side streets before I headed back home. Quick refuel of water and off again taking a country road that backs on to Sible Headingham and brings you the other side of the village. Short but sharp climb up towards home one last stop as the lane I live down has quite a steep long climb and then home.

7 miles in 45mins of rolling time and a total of just under an hour out. I was pleasantly surprised that with focus I could push further and faster for longer and shaved just under a min of my best time on a section I use on a regular basis occording to Strava.

Weather was a bit hit a miss started off with the winter gloves but within 10mins switched to my cheap btwin fingerless gloves which felt much better.

Clipless pedals haven't caused me any issues and I just love the feel of powering up a hill and feeling the power on the down and up stroke of each leg and watching the speedo showing double figures unlike pre Christmas when I was seeing 6/7mph. Oh and a good increase in average speed as well upto 9.9mph

Check out my 7.0 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/497660815


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Feb 2016)

Out before 9 on the tandem to beat the forecast rain. It was an almost balmy 8°c, but with a cool 15 mph south westerly blowing, which was our headwind for the first half of the ride.
Snowdrops, kestrels, daffs and chaffinches were the order of the day. It looked like birds are pairing up for the breeding season.
Down the hill into Gamlingay, Jo tucked down behind me, I got battered by the wind. At the bottom I said how strong it was..."no, didn't feel a thing!" was her reply!
We stopped at Waresley garden centre for a pot of earl grey and half a sticky bun each.
Coming into Caxton we saw a big flock of Suffolk sheep, they must be on half term holiday.
25 enjoyable miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/497652870


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2016)

In order to get my February imperial century done I needed to either take a day off work next week - which I can't really do, or get out today and do it.

Checked the forecast yesterday, going to be windy and raining from about 12 o'clock, so the idea was to get up really early and get it done before the rain kicked in.

So this morning got up at 04:30 and out the door just after 5am. I decided to dress for the rain and also took two spare pairs of gloves with me, I hate wet and cold hands. Was either very mild or I was overdressed, I was properly warm right from the off, even took my hat off at 63 miles when I stopped to refill the bottle.

Anyway did my usual and set off with no route planned and in order to get the best of the wind I ended up doing four loops of Wistow-Kilby-Fleckney-Kibworth to get some easier miles in. On one of the loops I went by a couple of horse riders and one commented how I was out bright and early, I didn't tell her I had been on the bike for 3 hours!

Saw loads of horse riders out and a fair few cyclists as well. The wind when heading in any direction with a west in it was bloody hard work. It started to rain at around 70 miles but didn't really get going until I was pretty much at the end of the ride. Didn't take any photos as I was very much in a I must get this ride done mood

104 miles done, February imperial done, now time to fall asleep in the bath listening to Leeds getting battered by Watford on the cup



https://www.strava.com/activities/497714831


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Feb 2016)

It was a bit of a family outing today. Mrs 26, Liz, Chris and me with Sara P at Newland waiting patiently. The thought was to ride round to Ledbury by way of the crocus display at Coddington. That's just what we did and the crocus did not disappoint. It was new territory for Chris round there but soon we were back where he knew it all. Ledbury was just down the road so we upped the pace slightly and headed for DeLilah's.

DeLilah was busy today but we were squeezed in comfortably once some tables and chairs were readjusted. Now the call was home by the Wyche. So we took the standard run back meeting Pete M out for a sneaky cheeky one on the way. Chat with Pete was cut short as rain began. By the time we got to the top of the climb it was quite damp. No worries tho' as it was all downhill from there.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Feb 2016)

Just a short one today, up to Winchester on the scenic route.


















https://www.strava.com/activities/497800924

The weather turned a bit gash on the return, but it wasn't cold, so that's something.


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Feb 2016)

Todays ride was a bit of a bonus as when I went to bed last night the forecast was for wind & rain so I was considering going to the Arsenal for second time this week (thank god I didn't!) but this morning it had been downgraded to wind & showers so I chose to get my metric ton done for February as I was already late due to ten days off with a bad back.

I decided on a Test Valley route which would mean tailwind out & headwind return, not ideal but at least there would be some hedgerow shelter this way & not the miles of open moors in the New Forest.

Setting off just after 9:30 I soon picked up the tailwind as I headed out on the slightly hillier part of the route, through Shootash, Braishfield, Kings Somborne & Little Somborne before some flatter roads to the north of Stockbridge.

Typically the first shower started around 30 miles in so I couldn't be any further from home so it was on with the gillet, for the remainder of day as it happens, & after a quick stop for lunch I made the turn & headed back, following the river past Stockbridge & along some pretty cack lanes through Houghton, Mottisfont & Lockerley.

However, my day was not done as 15 miles from home I heard a crack as I changed gear followed by a horrible grinding noise & upon inspection my front derailleur had managed to detach itself from the frame & was now rubbing on the chain! Not the end of the world as I was on the small ring so could manage any remaining climbs & would just adjust it so it didn't rub, wrong, I'd moved my seat a little yesterday & hadn't put the multi-tool back in my bag so the journey home was gentle & somewhat noisy to say the least!!

63.1 miles in total & not a bad day despite the rain & the mechanical.

https://www.strava.com/activities/497804530


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Feb 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Todays ride was a bit of a bonus as when I went to bed last night the forecast was for wind & rain so I was considering going to the Arsenal for second time this week (thank god I didn't!) but this morning it had been downgraded to wind & showers so I chose to get my metric ton done for February as I was already late due to ten days off with a bad back.
> 
> I decided on a Test Valley route which would mean tailwind out & headwind return, not ideal but at least there would be some hedgerow shelter this way & not the miles of open moors in the New Forest.
> 
> ...


A like for the report but not for the derailleur. It isn't clear to me from the photo what the damage is - it almost looks like it's cracked the tube. I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Feb 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for the report but not for the derailleur. It isn't clear to me from the photo what the damage is - it almost *looks like it's cracked the tube*. I hope that's not the case.



Thats just dirt thankfully. The rivets have popped out so hopefully the LBS can sort it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Feb 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Thats just dirt thankfully. The rivets have popped out so hopefully the LBS can sort it.


That's good in a way. Very frustrating but not a disaster.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Feb 2016)

Run out in the woods at Wakerley..little rain but quite dry considering.
son in law run me ragged as usual lol bloody kids and all their energy...he is 43 mind.
Still pretty mucky as usual..
The Americano and a flap jack at Fineshade cafe were spot on..


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2016)

Up early today to get my ride in before the forecast rain arrived. Mrs ND was much impressed by my keenness at setting the alarm for 5:45 am on a Saturday... 
Tried to play smart by heading out into a head wind on the basis that I might have a tail wind for the return.

Anyhow, out the door and and up to Coal Road, then straight across the A58 and on to Shadwell. Up through the village, on a climb that still manages to surprise me (apparently it's a Cat 5, and I can well believe it). Through the road works to the traffic lights and a quick right, then left onto Wigton Lane where the road was dug up with more temporary lights - the Gas people have an awful lot of roads dug up around here at the moment. As the lights changed I waved a couple of cars through - no point holding them up for a couple of hundred yards.
Down to Alwoodley Gates and across the A61, then the steady climb up Alwoodley Lane before taking a right for the run down past the golf course and on to Golden Acre Park. Up the hill and left, dropping down onto Otley Road at the roundabout.
Quite busy on here with various vehicles, some better at judging gaps than others, but more on that later.
Overtaken by a small group of riders who were head down, backsides up as they powered past. They said hello though, which was nice.
Through the S bend and down to the Dynely Arms, through the lights and then the downhill run into Otley.
It's worth mentioning the headwind at this point, it was a right sod constantly blustering around and my average speed was suffering as a result. Even on the long descent into Otley it was doing it's best to defeat the forces of gravity. 
Through Otley and over the River Wharf, then a right into Wharfe Meadows Park for a drink, a bit of sustenance and a couple of photos:







Refreshed and back on the bike, I retraced my route over the river, then cut through the back streets and out onto the A659 Pool Road.
This is mainly flat / gently downhill and I now had the wind at my back so I was rattling on with an average speed north of 21 mph over the first mile. This didn't stop me being passed by another mini-pelton, although this bunch of herbets did squeeze me rather too close to the gutter / kerb for my liking as they cut back in. Probably not intentional, but definitely bad manners. 
This was followed by another numpty motorist pass as I got to Pool, with an MGIF overtake and overshooting the left turn they wanted as a result so cutting back in front of me over the ghost island. Through the village and out under the railway viaduct to Arthington, where I'd decided to have another go at my nemesis - Black Hill Lane / Black Bull Hill.
Regular readers may remember that I tackled this by accident in November and it nearly killed me. Well, this time was even worse - not only is it near vertical, but now there was a coating of mud across most of it and I was losing traction, spinning the rear wheel at several points. Eventually I stalled on the slippery surface and I had to complete the hill with the walk of shame. However the good news is that I'm 3rd in KoM for the hill (we'll gloss over the fact that I'm one of only 3 riders to log a time so far this year... )
As I was just about to remount near the top, a couple of cyclists heading the other way started their descent. I tried to warn them about the mud, but they were gone in a flash. Hopefully they heard me and made it to the bottom unscathed.
Back in the saddle and the lumpy descent down towards Golden Acre Park, except i now had a cross wind to content with and I swear at points I was leaning into it at an angle of 30 degrees. Eventually I made the shelter of the trees and then it was a case of retracing my steps back up to Alwoodley Lane, across the A61 and Wigton Lane, then through Shadwell. Stopped again at the roadworks, this time waving a bus through in front when the lights eventually changed.
Onto Coal Road, climbing back to cross the A58 and realised I needed a few more miles to get my metric half century in, so diverted up Skeltons Lane, onto York Road and then through Scholes (nicely quick with the wind behind me), then descended Leeds Road (headwind and having to pedal downhill to maintain momentum), before looping round to home.

*32.91 miles* (52.96 km) in *2 hrs 22 m* at an average of *13.8 mph*, with *1,593 ft* climbed. Hard work at points, (especially up that bl**dy hill!), but worth it and it's another Metric Half in the bank. I wanted to get some hills in to prep for the Vale Vélo in April, so this was a good starting point to build on.

Two numpty passes from cars (both Mercedes GLA's - read into that what you will) and one from cyclists who should have known better, but I won't let that spoil a good ride in challenging conditions. As someone said, it's all about getting out there.






PS - once again the weather forecast was wrong, with the deluge failing to appear...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2016)

meta lon said:


> Run out in the woods at Wakerley..little rain but quite dry considering.
> son in law run me ragged as usual lol bloody kids and all their energy...he is 43 mind.
> Still pretty mucky as usual..
> The Americano and a flap jack at Fineshade cafe were spot on..
> ...


I haven't been to Wakerley Woods for ages. Certainly a fun place to ride!


----------



## Diggs (20 Feb 2016)

Back in the swing of things but still only hit the high street with the church bells ringing for 9:00 but, as ever, the ride didn't get going until a bit later.
Really enoyed the couple of hours out on the ride today and was in the bath with a large cup of coffee by the time the rain started.
Here's Dan from team Wiggins and Paul as they take on a hill in Woodham Ferrers. Picture my own with a little help from Instagram's filter selection.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2016)

Lovely day in the sunshine. got a ride in after work in the idyllic 19C temps, as did many others, I rode the trail to start, but it was like trying to ride through a crowd, with all the racers in training calling out" on your left" at all and sundry. I had to get all Peoria on someone who wanted to pass me just as I was passing a pedestrian. ("You could wait, ya know, the Tour de France won't start without ya") I headed for the countryside, and had a nice ride from there. I saw the barns were getting open again in the country, and equipment was being readied for plowing and planting.
19C
67F
Winds W8
Relative Humidity 28% (made me thirsty)
Barometer 29.93 at 800 ft.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2016)

11 miles, BTW.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2016)

Up early as usual as i wanted to get a ride in before the heavy winds arrive , did one of my normal loops and had a 60 / 40 split between head and tail winds .

Covered 24 miles so not complaining back in bed now with a cuppa and a biscuit enjoy your day


----------



## 13 rider (21 Feb 2016)

Had plans for a 50 miler today , woke this morning to the wind howling outside checked weather web site wind only going to get worse so now unmovitivated I slowly got ready and out at 0900 not really feeling it . Up though Newtown Linford really noticing the wind turned up Markfield Lane .Decided to ride out into the headwind and tailwind back which I normally don't do .Found it really hard work and demoralising grinding out on a flat road at 13 mph when normally I be doing 20 mph so plans for a 50 mile were abanded and just see how I feel .Through Markfield out to Thornton reservoir and into Thornton then the nice quiet lanes towards the A447 then crossing the A447 into Oddstone and onto Barton in the Beans . It was turning into one of those rides when at each junction I just decide left, right or straight on not knowing exactly where I was but not lost just aiming for places I know the name of.Through Congerstone and round the back of Market Bosworth where I started to experience field gate moments , you know them no wind ,no wind ,Massive side wind then no wind . first one caught me out but was braced for the next ones .Past Shenton Station and through Sutton Cheney and I finally started picking up a tailwind . Recrossing the A447 to Kirby Mallory . Quick stop here to watch the cars racing around Mallery park race circuit .Through Peckleton and Desford and with the help of a tailwind a strava pr past the Desford tubes then into Ratby then Groby and back to Newtown Linford .One more hill and last strava segment before home ,wind was perfect a good tailwind so full attack rewarded with a pr and second fastest time this year . Back home 39.4 miles done at a surprising 15 mph .Strangely saw lots of other riders around Market Bosworth but very few on the way there or back . By the time I got home the wind was getting worse glad I got the ride in early but found it hard work today .Incredible mild though


----------



## Cold (21 Feb 2016)

Went for a 40k round Gloucester on my Singlespeed wasn't too bad until I started heading back to Gloucester and I was surprised by how strong the wind actually was.
It felt like I was going up hill the whole way back so my legs felt like jelly when I got home.


----------



## iandg (21 Feb 2016)

Cold and windy today, stayed on the local castle ground trails

https://www.strava.com/activities/498682309


----------



## Simontm (21 Feb 2016)

Out and about again to a surprisingly mild ride. Kingston, Richmond (where I amazed myself with a fairly easy climb into town, muscle memory must still be strong!), Kew and then headwind. Constant, bloody headwind through Brentwood to Isleworth, headwind dropped for the pop round Twickenham Stadium to resurface through Whitton, then Hampton. 
Into Bushy Park and deer crossing...




Then a glorious tailwind down to Hampton Wick, however duties paid in full with a return to Bushy Park and a wind so strong that I was leaning into it as I went round the fountain. 
Anyway, Hampton Court then home. 
23 miles, 14 mph av


----------



## Donger (21 Feb 2016)

Another game of Shimano Roulette today. Front shifter slightly improved, but still a bit of a lottery.It either stubbornly refuses to shift down when you most need it to, or else changes down two rings and needs you to lift it back up one ring straight away. Keeps you guessing what's going to happen next. Only three of us braved the club's "chilled" ride today due to the 21mph SW wind. Did an anti-clockwise route from Gloucester out to Stroud via Stonehouse, and into a headwind all the way. Grim. Improved when we got past Stroud and took Thrupp Lane instead of continuing along the valley bottom. Then came the monster climb of the day, up through Toadsmoor Woods to Eastcombe and Bisley (Felt like 17 or 18% in places). Lovely scenery, including views down from above a couple of mill pools, but stopping to take pictures on a climb would have broken Rule 1 of the Donger Rulebook.
Tony & Lisa at Bisley:





Gratuitous shot of my old warhorse:





Enjoyed a thrilling tailwind all the way to the outskirts of Birdlip. Strangely, although we were surrounded by low cloud for most of the ride, every glimpse we got of the distant Malverns or the Forest of Dean and the Vale of Gloucester to our left looked bathed in sunshine. A glorious gliding descent through Buckholt Woods near Birdlip, followed by another sweeping descent from Cranham to the top of Nut Hill and a wind-disrupted drop down Nut Hill into Upton St Leonards were all great fun..... Well worth the effort of getting there.
A weary Lisa descending through Buckholt Woods:




37.2 miles in all for me today. Tough conditions, and a climb that tested me to my limits, (any further and I'd have popped a few rivets), but thoroughly enjoyed it again. Don't shy away from the wind, everyone. There's still fun to be had out there.
Cheers, Donger.
https://www.strava.com/routes/4168096


----------



## Rasmus (21 Feb 2016)

The good bike got its first outing on the year. Decided to see how the legs would fare against a few hills - not too well was the answer, perhaps doubling up with the strong winds wasn't a great plan.

Mostly known roads, but in the reverse direction to usual. Out to Backwell and up to the airport, across to and up Burrington Coombe, then back down Cheddar Gorge, where I totally failed to regain any average speed as a campervan overtook me right at the top before taking it very gingerly down the bends. Onwards to Wedmore and into the wind of the levels to Mark and up to Weston. Then home via Congresbury, Nailsea and Tickenham ridge.

118 km, and not much left in the legs at the end. Still, not bad for February.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Feb 2016)

Not a bad day up here today, a bit dull but no rain or wind.
Out on the Pashley today for a good run, feels easier to ride and tackling more hills .
Sorted the slipping gears but later in the ride they were playing up again, will hopefully be OK after first bike check.
Just loving this bike , so much fun to ride . No pre ride faffing, just grab helmet, gloves, jacket and we're off.
Ordered some old fashioned looking lights as the modern Moon and Cateye just don't look right.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Feb 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/498870870

101Km, up to Middle Wallop and back.

The weather held out until I got back on the road after the Coffee stop.






















A nice day's riding.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Feb 2016)

The forecast for this morning didn't look promising - strong, gusty winds and moderate to heavy rain, so i didn't both setting the alarm clock.
Obviously, when i did get up it was dry and breezy, but nowhere near as bad as the doom merchants at the Met Office had claimed it would be...

Anyhow, after 50-odd km on the road bike yesterday I decided to go for a leg turner on the hybrid over familiar ground, where I'd be sheltered from the worst of the wind if it got up.
Local roads down to Cross Gates, then up to Austhorpe and along Barrowby Lane to Thorp Park and onto the bridleway / NCN R66. Funnily enough building work has been going on up here to extend the office park for at least a year, but nothing seems to be getting done, apart from the occasional moving of hoardings or diverting of the route across the place. Read into that what you will.
I did a full loop of the roundabout, simply because I could and thought it would give the security guys something to watch on the cameras that are everywhere, then back on 66 and round for the ascent to the bridge over the M1, which was very quiet this morning.
Down the other side and through the woods at a decent pace, past a couple of guys on MTB's heading up the hill who'd stopped for a breather and then a few dog walkers. Between the bollards at the end and down onto the tarmac of Barrowby Lane I got my foot down, changed up to the big cog at the front and the chain jammed. No drive at all and it wouldn't change up or down. Goodness me, I said,  rapidly losing precious speed. Anyhow, a quick back pedal freed it up enough to go back onto the middle cog and it seemed OK after that, so I'll put it down as one of those things.
Up the hill to Long Lane and left under the railway bridge and left again onto Nanny Goat Lane for the steady climb up to the stables and back onto the bridleway.
This was muddy. Very muddy in fact. 
About half way on I passed a couple of joggers heading the other way, so like the gentleman I am I moved over onto the muddy side of the bridleway giving them the drier (relatively) side. The bloke said nowt, not even making eye contact, but his female companion gave a huge smile and a big thanks as we passed.
On that subject, what do joggers think they look like, clad in garishly coloured lycra, huffing and puffing around the countryside on a Sunday morning? 

Accelerated down the hill and through the tunnel under the M1, getting sideways on the slippery stuff at the left turn and on to the gate - which was closed for the first time in months. Through there, closing it behind me (well it might have been closed for a reason...) and down the hill to the farm, passing 3 very serious looking MTB'ers heading up the other way.
Through gate onto the farm road from the bridleway and then round onto Manston Lane and back onto tarmac. This was about the only place the wind was in my face, but I was soon along this straight and down into the dip by the pet hotel. Up the drag past the sports club and right up and round Pendas Fields, before adding a cheeky loop around the Manstons for a little extra mileage before heading up to home.

*10.41 miles* in *51 m 23s* at an average of *12.2 mph*, which is quite respectable for that route (and amount of mud) so I'm happy enough with that.
_Edit_ to add - average temperature of 8 degrees C this morning, which was positively tropical after recent weeks.
Full load for the washing machine too...

Sorry, no photos today as I didn't stop anywhere (and it was grey and dull anyway), but here's the map:





PS - the wind has increased in strength a lot since I got back in, but the rain has failed to materialise again...another fail from the forecasters.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Barton in the Beans


Is that a real place name? Or is it just a hot spot for bean growing?


----------



## cyberknight (21 Feb 2016)

50 mph gusts today so it was an hour in the pain cave.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Feb 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Is that a real place name? Or is it just a hot spot for bean growing?


Both !! yes actual place known years ago for growing Beans . place in Nottingshire 20 miles away called Barton in Fabis also used to be Barton the Beans changed due to confusion . Fabis is Latin( I think) for bean


----------



## Stonechat (21 Feb 2016)

Seeing the club ride was starting late - I believe they had a dinner last night
Decided to get out earlier on my own and not having done a really testing ride for the year, decided to do around 80 miles

Headed south over CDhertsey Bridge and headed eventually up Shere Hill
This part of the ride was the toughest, with adverse winds through much of the outward half
Then kept heading relentlessly southwards through PEaslake , Ewhurst, and into Sussex.
Looped round the outskirts of Horsham and Billingshurst

f from wind heading north through FIve Oaks, Bucks Green, Cranleigh, Shamely Green and other delightful villages

Bad planning lead the route up Guildford High Street, both Pavé and pedestrianised. HOwever negotiated this bit of bad planning until the next lead to the route joining the A3
I took exception to this and improvised a route instead.

This ;last section being with the wind was fastest, and enjoyed pushing on the pace.

78.12 miles done, @ 15.4 mph, considering the wind and some navigational difficulties, plus the hills more than satisfied

4236 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/498824710


----------



## Turdus philomelos (21 Feb 2016)

http://vid1273.photobucket.com/albums/y404/Mavisness/VID_20160221_133448_zpshhzkhnsk.mp4,




A wee pootle down to Bo'ness to watch the annual CX .
Looking forward to next years event


----------



## Katherine (21 Feb 2016)

Out into the wind, oohh tough work, but the tail wind brought me home. I had to stop to remove a layer because it was so mild. It was nice not getting cold hands and feet. 26 miles total and tired when I got back. Just down the East Lancs Rd path plus a a couple of little loops for variation.


----------



## Pikey (21 Feb 2016)

Donger said:


> Another game of Shimano Roulette today. Front shifter slightly improved, but still a bit of a lottery.It either stubbornly refuses to shift down when you most need it to, or else changes down two rings and needs you to lift it back up one ring straight away. Keeps you guessing what's going to happen next. Only three of us braved the club's "chilled" ride today due to the 21mph SW wind. Did an anti-clockwise route from Gloucester out to Stroud via Stonehouse, and into a headwind all the way. Grim. Improved when we got past Stroud and took Thrupp Lane instead of continuing along the valley bottom. Then came the monster climb of the day, up through Toadsmoor Woods to Eastcombe and Bisley (Felt like 17 or 18% in places). Lovely scenery, including views down from above a couple of mill pools, but stopping to take pictures on a climb would have broken Rule 1 of the Donger Rulebook.
> Tony & Lisa at Bisley:
> View attachment 119663
> 
> ...



Donger - I was thinking about you today when I was out triking, I had symptoms really similar to this with my rear mech on my road bike last year, then on my front mech ages ago - both times after a few rides the gear cables snapped - have you had a look at your cables???


----------



## Pikey (21 Feb 2016)

I risked a trike out between the showers today and it was bloody well worth it. Sure there was a headwind on the way out but I seemed to punch under it a bit today on the trike.
On the way back though, it felt like I was time trialling with the wind assist wooooo! Played cat and mouse with some roadies along a rolling section of road on the edge of Salisbury Plain and set a strava second best PR for the road, the original PR being set on my df roadie in a similar tailwind.

Only stopped and turned around for home as I got my obligatory puncture for the ride and spend ages in the gutter filddding with inner tubes and Skabs to get back home before the heavy rain came.

Felt like a week on from my fateful first 100 for the season, my old bent legs are finally arriving.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Up early as usual as i wanted to get a ride in before the heavy winds arrive , did one of my normal loops and had a 60 / 40 split between head and tail winds .
> 
> Covered 24 miles so not complaining back in bed now with a cuppa and a biscuit enjoy your day



Unlike the eminently sensible @biggs682, I laid in bed, drinking tea, until the winds started howling around before I got ready to pop out for a ride!! I wasn't intending to go too far today, but had to cut short my ride even further due to a bit of a problem with the rear dérailleur.







I'm not sure if you can spot the issue, but it made gear changing a bit 'sticky'. I've got a funny feeling that it's fubar'd but will attempt straightening it out tomorrow. After having to remove the back wheel to clear the blockage, I eased it into enough shape to continue for a few more miles, but not as many as I'd hoped. 






After bouncing around the rhododendrons for a while, I headed home via Sywell village and past the entrance to Sywell Reservoir, where I had to pedal quite hard to get down the hill against the wind, then along Cut Throat Lane to home.

A shortened 15 miles in full on gales, but warm and occasionally sunny weather with some fettling planned for tomorrow morning!

https://www.strava.com/activities/498700357


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Both !! yes actual place known years ago for growing Beans . place in Nottingshire 20 miles away called Barton in Fabis also used to be Barton the Beans changed due to confusion . Fabis is Latin( I think) for bean


Yes - it's here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barton_in_Fabis
Just the sort of thing that's fun about pedalling around and about


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2016)

@PeteXXX one day we will have to have our ride


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2016)

A horrendously early 'out of the door' this morning. 6.30am to cycle the 15 miles to the Dartford crossing to meet up with @martint235 & @rb58 . It was still dark, the wind was blowing and the roads were wet. However, surprisingly for that time of the morning the temperature gauge was showing a quite balmy 11°.
It didn't take long to get to Dartford. Being that early on a Sunday morning there was very little traffic to contend on the usually very busy route.

Approach to Dartford Crossing





The three of us reached the Crossing RVP at about the same time and it didn't take long for the free crossing transport to turn up.





The wind, from the SW was blowing quite strongly. Our heading was NE to the estuary town of Maldon in Essex. We were going to be pushed all the way at a fair rate of knots.

Martin and Ross in Essex country lanes. (Martin, being the norvern salt of earth that he is, made of granite and all that, just doesn't feel the cold)





We were making very quick progress, quicker then I originally thought. So suggested to the other guys that we extend the ride to Tiptree and the Wilkins Jam Factory, another 8 miles further on from Maldon. All agreed, so Tiptree it was. Once again, knowing that the roads around Tiptree are windy at the best of times, it was going to be a tough return.

We got to Tiptree half an hour earlier then we had originally planned of arriving at Maldon. Full English brekkies and teas/coffees were order of the day, delivered quickly and dispatched just as quickly. But we were in no rush as due to the operating times of the free Dartford Crossing we could dawdle otherwise we would have a long wait for transport (it doesn't run between the hours of 2 and 3pm - 'for the convenience of cyclists' so the notice says).

Jams and Marmalade's





Wilkin's Jam Factory farm machinery.










And so the return. We knew it was going to be tough but I don't think we realised at how tough it really was going to be. At times the head and side winds were just brutal. Full on stopping you moving, cycling through treacle headwind stuff.. and hold on to your hats and handlebars side winds. It made for much slower progress then the outward journey. Watching the average speed on the Garmin slowly but surely dropping as the windy miles passed by.
A first for me was to actually have to cycle DOWN Langdon Hill. A hill you can quite easy reach 40mph+ just by coasting down.

We finally got back to the Dartford Crossing at 2.30pm so not long a wait. it meant that we could rest the weary legs before hitting Kent and the homewards journey. We had a little longer to wait then that though. The transport irritatingly arriving 20 minutes late.

Once on the Kent side, the winds really seemed to have picked up. It made for even harder going. We said goodbye to Martin at Crayford and I said goodbye to Ross at Bexley. I had 10 miles to home. I looked at my Garmin. The average speed had dropped from an initial 17.8mph at Tiptree for the outward journey, down to 16mph. I'm not really fussed at what average I do on my rides and would be chuffed to have finished in the 15's on a very windy day like this. So I had a quick rest and gobbled up a fruit bar I had stashed in my back pocket.. and went for it.

I got home. A tad over 112 miles for the day. Half of those very easy miles, half damned hard work. But a great day never the less. OK we had strong winds, but the weather was mild and the rain stayed away... and ended with a 16mph average. I was chuffed.

All in all, a hard but great day's cycling with two other great cyclists. Thanks guys.





Imperial century # 5 for the year, Century # 171 over all. A few more future Eddington numbers in the bag as a bonus.

And rest... and tea, tea and more tea...


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX one day we will have to have our ride


We will indeed! I'll make sure my old British Eagle Touristique is polished up and ready..


----------



## hondated (21 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A horrendously early 'out of the door' this morning. 6.30am to cycle the 15 miles to the Dartford crossing to meet up with @martint235 & @rb58 . It was still dark, the wind was blowing and the roads were wet. However, surprisingly for that time of the morning the temperature gauge was showing a quite balmy 11°.
> It didn't take long to get to Dartford. Being that early on a Sunday morning there was very little traffic to contend on the usually very busy route.
> 
> Approach to Dartford Crossing
> ...


Thanks for the report Ian really enjoyed reading it. You must be hard core cyclists imo.
I was out too at 6.30 but unlike you only for about 30 minutes as my goal for today was to cycle up a hill I had not attempted before. Thankfully I achieved my goal so next time it should be easier.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2016)

hondated said:


> Thanks for the report Ian really enjoyed reading it. You must be hard core cyclists imo.
> I was out too at 6.30 but unlike you only for about 30 minutes as my goal for today was to cycle up a hill I had not attempted before. Thankfully I achieved my goal so next time it should be easier.




Far from hardcore bud. It's just a case of keep turning those pedals. Cycling with buddies such as Martin and Ross makes things so much easier.
Congrats on your goal, it never get's easier, you just get faster.


----------



## Donger (21 Feb 2016)

Pikey said:


> Donger - I was thinking about you today when I was out triking, I had symptoms really similar to this with my rear mech on my road bike last year, then on my front mech ages ago - both times after a few rides the gear cables snapped - have you had a look at your cables???


Thanks for that Pikey - but it's actually a brand new cable. Hoping it'll just settle in a after a few rides.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2016)

Today's ride was essentially the same as I did last Sunday - a loop out and around the outskirts of Ipswich and the surrounding villages using mostly back roads with one unavoidable section through town. The differences was the use of a different bike, some added diversions in the hope of getting in 50 miles before home and frequent swearing at the 20+mph winds and stronger gusts.

The idea was home, Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield, Rushmere, Martlesham, Waldringfield, Newborne, Bucklesham, Kirton, Falkenham and home again but I ended up 1.5 miles short of the target so I had to keep going and ended up doing enough additional miles around Felixstowe to get the metric 100 in instead.

Mostly the ride was with side winds which required some caution on the open sections or where there were gaps in the hedges, but there was one long section with a tail wind where I was effortlessly cruising in the low 20s. It was remarkable warm - in the low teens°C but grey and overcast.

https://www.strava.com/activities/498931282


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Feb 2016)

Did the Reliability ride with the local club today. Wind was brutal in parts, absolutely smashing us to pieces. Turned in a respectable 2 hours 54 minutes for the 100k so pretty pleased, even more so as I did it on my heavy Raleigh winter bike. If the roads hadn't of resembled fields I would of been on the beast and sure to have taken some time off that. Ah well, onwards and upwards toward the Spring.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Feb 2016)

Short Waterbeach river commute this morning,so the usual dodging of rowing coaches but was a good short test of the new Alpkit tail pack.

It stayed sucure and I didn't notice it swaying too much although I think my packing technique needs some work.

Also had the new Tau front lights(also from Alpkit) on but it was pretty light so not a real test,will have to give them a proper try out on an earlier commute.

Nice to be out again after the week-ends inactivity due to a short sharp cold,but hopefully can get on track as I have a 100k to get in this week sometime.

https://www.strava.com/activities/499451978


----------



## Old jon (22 Feb 2016)

Cor ! Blue skies !! Light breeze !!! Let's get fooled again then.

I did have a vague idea of heading off towards Wetherby by a slightly different route, until I rode across the motorway bridge on Dewsbury Road and the wind was just about head on. OK, lets try a morning headwind and a moan in the afternoon . . .
Towpath to Viaduct Road, as I crossed Kirkstall Road for the climb up Cardigan Road I remembered that the river was higher up the side of the valley than I was. Hmmmm.
North Lane and turn left onto the A 660, cross the Ring Road, turn left onto Otley Old Road ( still pedalling uphill ) and continue through Ireland Wood and Cookridge to Old Bramhope village, back to the A 660 and along to the Dyneley Arms. And then :--



Pool Bank is usually fun to descend, no exception this time. A short stop in Otley followed, but the wind was very cold and carrying rain, so the A 660 all the way back to Headingley, towpath full of lunchtime joggers and back over the motorway bridge that started the rethink of the route. 28.8 miles happily ridden, and the wind had changed.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2016)

Day of work so after a morning wondering round B+Q picking up bits for a diy project and a quick look round Halfords as it next door .After dinner the sun came out so time for a ride . Did a loop out to Ragdale via Cropston , Rothley ,Cossington then up the Wreake valley though the villages of Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington and Hoby were I swung left down into Ragdale then the climb out of the village and back to Seagrave via the lovely descent of Berrycott lane . Coming round the bend at the bottom at 25 mph came across a lorry coming out the farm onto the single lane road  brakes on and lorry went as wide he could so squeezed past and continued on to Sileby . Stopped at mates house for a coffee and chat. Had good half an hour chatting then back on the bike now really feeling the cold the descent from his house was interesting as the school at the bottom was just finishing for the day so cars everywhere .After struggling through the traffic it was straight home putting in a effort to keep warm as it was getting proper chilly
Home via Mountsorrel ,Rothley and Cropston 27.4 miles done at 15.6 mph .Only saw two other cyclist out today where is everyone at work ? .Anyway back to the grindstone tomorrow


----------



## Paul.G. (22 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Not a bad day up here today, a bit dull but no rain or wind.
> Out on the Pashley today for a good run, feels easier to ride and tackling more hills .
> Sorted the slipping gears but later in the ride they were playing up again, will hopefully be OK after first bike check.
> Just loving this bike , so much fun to ride . No pre ride faffing, just grab helmet, gloves, jacket and we're off.
> Ordered some old fashioned looking lights as the modern Moon and Cateye just don't look right.


Totally agree on the lights, nice one


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Feb 2016)

After almost a week of turbo trainer "rides" i was up for today's proper ride! I set off with the intention of doing at least 30 miles. I managed a decent 40! The wind peed me off though as it was against me going but it dropped on the way back so no payback for me. One scary moment was when i carefully mounted a pavement to avoid some long roadworks, then a dog ran out a house at me. I wasn't happy as the owner didn't say sorry or anything so i told him what i though of him.I'll be having a rest tomorrow as i want to be fresh for Wednesday's club ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Feb 2016)

Nice tempo commute this morning and first ride on the new Fabric scoop shallow pro saddle,it's really intended for the n1 Helium but thought I'd try and get used to it on the commutes.

Seems good so far although did not quite have it set up right so w few adjustments needed but apart from that pretty good.

Actually felt good today and any short efforts felt pretty comfortable and a 28+kmh average is none too shabby;hopefully will commute again the next couple of days and with luck the week-end will be good for at least one long ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/500187864


----------



## cuberider (23 Feb 2016)

The sun was shining, the wind was light and the roads were dry so I set off for Parsley Hay after lunch.

21 miles today which is my best so far this year. I can feel some level of fitness returning already


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2016)

Kineton the destination, 62 miles the journey. A cracking day for a bike ride, a mixture of cloud and sun and reasonably still. I'm starting to feel the benefits of the work I'm doing on the turbo, I'm a lot stronger on the bike, though still slow on the hills, until I hit the lumpy stuff near Kineton I was averaging 14mph, on the way back the legs started to fade around Hunningham and by the time I was crossing Coventry they were fading fast, but I had done a heavy turbo session yesterday as well as the ride today so perhaps that was not unexpected, I ended up with a 13.5mph average for the ride, a definite improvement on the 12.5mph average I was doing just after Xmas. On the way out I cramped spinning down the descent into Lighthorne, the first time that has happened this winter, it took me by surprise because it normally happens when I'm spinning fast down a descent when temperatures are around freezing, unfortunately that meant I had to stop and stretch then tackle the climb out of the village from standstill, not what I wanted whilst on the fixed, but I managed it without having to walk.On the way back I noticed the back of the bike didn't feel right and thought I'd pulled the wheel over in the trackend, but when I'd got home and was checking the bike over it soon become obvious that the rear tire is on its way out, the outer layer on the sidewall has started to pull away from the carcass at one point and theres a kink in the tire at that point, so it looks like I'm in the market for a new tyre. So yes an excellent morning out on the bike, It looks like my pace is coming back, my mojo is still a little weak but I'm looking forward to the coming summer.


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Feb 2016)

With the winter bike currently unavailable it was a case of trying to stick to clean dry roads for todays sortie around the New Forest on the number one bike which doesn't that much like getting wet & dirty. 

It was a reasonably nice afternoon weather wise with just a slight chill on the north-westerly breeze & there was a little game of dodge the shower mid-ride as I took in Minstead, Emery Down & Rhinefield (where the pine trees smell amazing all year round) on the out leg & Brockenhurst, Beaulieu & Colbury on the return for a 32 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/500422198/overview


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Feb 2016)

I got out for a short ride this afternoon.

A nice 21 miles in the much improved weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/500430044.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2016)

I heard in the news that there was an explosion at Didcot power station this afternoon, so I cycled up the track to the top of the hill to see if could see anything, not a lot , helicopters flying about and what looks like flames coming from the base of the towers. 









Must be the shortest bike ride I've ever done, 1 mile.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Feb 2016)

Cold commute this morning but light winds and dry.

Took a bit longer route and ended up riding with Ferenc from the club who also regularly commutes in and out of Cambridge;nice tempo(and a bit!)run along the 20 pence road to Cottenham were we bade farewell and he headed on as I turned off to head towards Waterbeach and on in to Cambridge via Newmarket Rd and Airport way.

https://www.strava.com/activities/500994112

Oh and saw a Barn Owl again on the outskirts of Ely and too chilly to stop and take any pics.

87k for the week now so may just do a short 'un from Waterbeach tomorrow just to spin the legs and then hopefully out with the better half on Friday and club run Saturday were I hope to add on the 30k to that to do my 100k for the month.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Feb 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Oh and saw a Barn Owl again on the outskirts of Ely and too chilly to stop and take any pics.
> .



One of my favourite birds, don't seeround here though


----------



## Stonechat (24 Feb 2016)

Very cold start here
Wanted to ride, so waited a little while. Decided it would be not long, but hard, keeping my speeed and inner warmth up.
Over Chertsey Bridge and round one of my standard loops near Thorpe

Pushed it and did 17.39 miles @ 18.2 mph
220 feet climbed

I must be having the endorphin rush as I feel great now.

https://www.strava.com/activities/501085644

Extra thick bib tights on so pleased with that speed


----------



## Old jon (24 Feb 2016)

Bright and sunny this morning. Time for a ride, mid point already decided as Wetherby. Mornings are slow, takes me some time to get out of the door, so just after ten I managed that exercise, swung the leg over the saddle and pushed off. Into steadily falling snow.

By the time I reached Jack Lane the snow had stopped, a matter of minutes only. Rode the Holbeck non triangle, Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road, Regent Street and Roseville Road, as I climbed Roundhay Road another snow shower descended, and I changed my intended route to a slightly busier set of roads, reasoning that any ice has less chance of being around on busier roads. Anyway, Oakwood Clock and Boot Hill, turn right at the top, Red Hall, Skeltons and Thorner lanes, up Church Hill on the way to Bramhope, through the oddly named :--



There is a beck to the left of the road, no idea what it is called. On to Bramhope, turn left just before the flyover and north to Wetherby. Turned around and pedalled home the easy ( apart from the toil up Scarcroft hill ) way on the A 58, a grin factor 8 descent of Boot Hill and the bogglingly boring traverse of Leeds to complete 31.5 miles by the time I reached my front door.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2016)

Lovely day today, decided to take the MTB for a quick spin I haven't been out on it for ages. Just 9.78 miles but it took some doing it was very muddy and slippery on the tracks.





This old railway cutting has been cleared of the trees and debris, I'm not sure what the plan is, maybe they'll fill it in.




It was blumen muddy along this part of The Ridgway.





Gah!




Double Gah!




Where am I?




It's not getting any better.




Lovely and peaceful up here.




Home, better get the hose pipe out.


----------



## PatrickPending (24 Feb 2016)

Another my ride yesterday - longest of the year so far and on my hybrid - normally do this on the Ti road bike so in many ways it was a tad harder. Anyway 105Km Blaby - Ashby Parva - Glmorton - Walcote - South Kilworth - Stanford - on Avon - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Cottesbroke - Hasslebech - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Mowsley - Gumley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Willoughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe. Lovely weather a bit chilly but not too bad (well the sun was out mostly).


----------



## derrick (24 Feb 2016)

Nice ride out with the girls this morning, Then back to the cafe for a coffee and a bite to eat, Then an afternoon ride with a mate ending in the pub for a well deserved pint or three, We were later joined by my better half for a nice meal, Then put the bike in the back of the wife's motor for an easy ride home. I love being me.
https://www.strava.com/activities/501406288


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2016)

Old jon said:


> There is a beck to the left of the road, no idea what it is called.




Funny isn't it - I've always known that bit of road as Wothersome Dip! You can get a good turn of speed up through there, but the climb back out is hard work, whichever direction you're going in. 

The beck is Bramham Beck - you'll have passed it in Thorner, by the Beehive and through the ford where it's called Mill Beck. It winds off through the countryside changing its name to Thorner Beck, then through Wothersome / Norwood into Bramham where then becomes Carr Beck before skirting Clifford and eventually flowing into the River Wharfe just east of Boston Spa as Firgreen Beck.


----------



## Glow worm (24 Feb 2016)

Just a quick 12 miler out on the fen here today after work (I may have snook off a bit early)







Reach Lode from the bridge.






Stopped for a brew from the flask at Burwell Fen watching the over- wintering short eared owls, and put my feet up for a bit.






A cracking sunset here in the flatlands today. With the temp close to freezing I headed home. Didn't see a soul for miles. It's good to know there are still some fairly large areas of quiet if you know where to find them,


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Feb 2016)

Stonechat said:


> One of my favourite birds, don't seeround here though



See them quite a lot around here;major surprise about yesterdays was how close it was to the housing estate,never seen one that close to the city before.

No Barn Owls today just an easy spin in from Waterbeach;

https://www.strava.com/activities/501770192


----------



## User19783 (25 Feb 2016)

Had my first geared bike ride Of the year,
I've been waiting a long time to get out on the Genesis bike as I as brought a new
www.billambergstudio.com saddle,
And the verdict is, bloody brilliant,really comfortable, I love Brooks saddle, but now , I've been converted.
So the ride was out and back, Abingdon Wantage Upton Streatly Wantage Abingdon.
The photos are :
Streatly hill approach
Aldworth the Bell inn
Aldworth water well.
I have no idea how miles or how long i was out for, but a great ride.


----------



## redvision95 (25 Feb 2016)

Test rode a friends bike with the view to purchasing it. 
26 miles of rocks, mud, canal towpath, trees hitting me in the face and sliding off. 
Lots of fun


----------



## Old jon (25 Feb 2016)

I must be wearing some grooves in the tarmac, the way I keep repeating rides. Out in the bright sun yet again, south and east of Leeds so around Holbeck, through Hunslet to Stourton and under the railway bridge. Up past the Arla depot where it looked like a wagon driver had overfilled the diesel tank. I have not so fond memories of how slippery that stuff is . . . John O' Gaunts, Woodlesford, Swillington and Garforth. Just for a change :--



which adds about four miles to the round trip. Another change, I called in the café at Lotherton Hall and dawdled over coffee and munch. Blissfully warm !!

Leaving Lotherton, autopilot kicked in so the trio of villages ( Aberford, Barwick, Scholes ) followed by the three lanes ( Thorner, Skeltons, Red Hall ) and a grin factor 6.0 whizzz of Boot Hill.

FYI
To measure grin factor for any event, estimate the length of top teeth visible below top lip.


----------



## Spartak (25 Feb 2016)

Attempted to meet friends this morning who where passing thru Pucklechurch but alas I missed them ! Due to an icy stretch which had to be walked at the top of Coxgrove Hill. 
With this in mind I decided to stay on minor roads rather than country lanes. 

So I headed out thru Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar & Kingswood before climbing up to Wotton under Edge for a cappuccino & flapjack in Parsons Bakery. 

Stopped on leaving Wotton to take picture of view 






Headed back via Charfied & Rangeworthy which is part of a local TT course ( will have to give it a go when the Evening 10's start ). 

A thoroughly enjoyable couple of hours riding just over 50 kms.


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Feb 2016)

After an almost spring like morning, it turned cold by the time I got out as the sun went in & the chilly north-westerly breeze had a distinct bite to it as I made my way up through Furzley & Hampworth to Redlynch on the northern tip of the New Forest.

Now warmed up, I decided to explore a new road on the way back which I thought may be either a dead end or dirt track but turned out to be a rather pleasant country lane along side farmed fields leading me back to Nomansland. From there it was back through Bramshaw to Furzley & home for a 30 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/501994567

This sight made me smile as when I got chatting to the home owner he said he fed forest ponies at the same time every day & now his own horses had cottoned on to this & also wait by the gate for a feed!





When I see little fellas like this I'm so glad I know longer eat them as I don't think I could stop & look them in the eye if I did.





I had no choice but to stop when faced with this slow moving peloton coming towards me today.


----------



## Jon George (25 Feb 2016)

A near 40 mile spin out to the north-west of Ipswich in the sun. 

Out near Great Finborough (where the late, great John Peel used to live.)





A new route from Needham to Claydon I'd never used before.






Strangely enough, I couldn't see this in the view-finder as it approached Wattisham airfield - its cloaking device?


----------



## gavgav (25 Feb 2016)

Have spent the week in the office gazing out of the window at the stunning sunshine, wishing I was out there on the bike, so did the next best thing and got a short ride in this evening, in perfect calm weather. I've forgotten how good it is to ride with no wind, being as we've had 2 years of near constant strong stuff!

Headed up Lyth Hill to Exfords Green and nipped up to Stapleton Common and round to dads for 15 minutes. Unfortunately had some bad news whilst there, which put a bit of a dampener on the rest of the trip. Dad has done freelance work for a local builder, ever since I can remember and he even grew up virtually next door to the chap when he was little. Met him quite a few times and he was always a lovely bloke and has been good to dad since mum passed away. However he was found dead on Tuesday at the age of 57, having never been ill in his life . Live your life while you can people.

Returned through Condover to Betton and home.

16.1 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Feb 2016)

gavgav said:


> Have spent the week in the office gazing out of the window at the stunning sunshine, wishing I was out there on the bike, so did the next best thing and got a short ride in this evening, in perfect calm weather. I've forgotten how good it is to ride with no wind, being as we've had 2 years of near constant strong stuff!
> 
> Headed up Lyth Hill to Exfords Green and nipped up to Stapleton Common and round to dads for 15 minutes. Unfortunately had some bad news whilst there, which put a bit of a dampener on the rest of the trip. Dad has done freelance work for a local builder, ever since I can remember and he even grew up virtually next door to the chap when he was little. Met him quite a few times and he was always a lovely bloke and has been good to dad since mum passed away. However he was found dead on Tuesday at the age of 57, having never been ill in his life . Live your life while you can people.
> 
> ...


A like for the ride but  for the news.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Feb 2016)

Couldn't decide what to do for a ride so settled on some familiar roads, and about 30 miles

Headed over Staines Bridge and round Egham the 'back way' to go up Prune Hill.
Crossed through the Great Park through the deer park, and picked up Drift Road, part of a well known local TT course.

Managed part of this - 5 miles in 14 mins 58 seconds, but did not keep up that speed
Did the 9 miles loop in 31:13, just outside my best time, the segment is here
Drift Road loop

Came back down the switchcback of a road alongside the great park and Looped through Virginia Water on the way back

Did overall 31.6 miles @17 mph, and 1184 feet climbed

Quite pleased with that average speed as I was not at 100% full throttle
Strava analysis shows 6% zone 1, 46% zone 2, 34% zone 3, 13% zone 4 and 1% zone 5.

Managed a good couple of shorter rides this week as needed to do a bit less that last week's 160+ miles
Will be usual club ride on Sunday.

Today's ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/502633852/


----------



## Archeress (26 Feb 2016)

To stay in the half century a month challenge I needed to get out on the bike. I plotted a route out to Berkley and back. Was cold, damn cold, so didn't hang around to take any photos (sorry). Had a great time on the descent from Leyhill to the motorway, 37mph top speed and a kindly HGV driver respectfully kept the road clear behind me, staying a good 40m back. Gave him a great big wave as he went northbound on the M5.

Stopped for some nice tea and toast in the Berkley Tea Rooms and then another stop at Old Down for coffee and cake. I knew there was a 2 mile long climb up to Old Down and had stupidly set the Garmin to display my location on the gradient profile. The gradient profile up to old down looked like an exponential curve that you might have drawn in mathemtaics classes, going almost vertical at the top, big mistake! After leaving Old Down I had to loose all that altitude before climbing back out from Lower Almondsbury. 32.5 miles at an average 13.1mph 

Strava is here: https://www.strava.com/activities/502696087

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Old jon (26 Feb 2016)

Off the leash again. The morning was a bit dull, no problem, less chance of an ice aided landing on tarmac. I had a more careful look at the map and managed to find a bit of a variation on one of my usual routes. So, the normal Holbeck hopscotch, ( see below ) followed by Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road. First change, turn left at the Oakwood Clock, up Prince's Avenue ( ? ) to Street Lane, turn right and cross the Ring Road and up the road to Slaid Hill. It looks an easy climb, I reckon more practice might make it that way . . .

Along Wike ridge to Wike and turn left on Forge Lane, which leads on to the A 61 Leeds Harrogate road, and at the entrance to Harewood House turn right for the Collingham road. By the time I got there it was well chilly, so left along to Wattle Syke where I turned right, up to the roundabout and right along West Woods Way to Bramham, right turn for Thorner :--



and a grin factor 8 rattle along the three lanes and down Boot Hill. Returned to my front door having covered 30.8 miles and in need of a shower.

** I read, years ago, that Keith Waterhouse and Peter O' Toole were both raised in this area, I think close to Parkside. Anyway, Peter O' Toole christened the form of cricket ( Where the batsman's legs were the wicket ) played by schoolboys, Hunsbeck cricket. HUNSlet and holBECK.


----------



## Alex H (26 Feb 2016)

A quick trip this afternoon, now the rain has stopped and it's . To St Cyr via Le Petit Vedeix, where this cross stands at the roadside.





Clearly it had been there a long time, as it's well worn, but I didn't quite see why it's classified as an Historical Monument.

Until I noticed this;






Not very clear, but that looks like 1659 to me. 

25km in just over an hour  (using a bike indoors over the winter does work then - even though it's only a short time each day )


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2016)

We've had a few dry days so I thought I'd venture out along the canal.

The daffs are growing on the manicured lawns outside the apartments - but don't moor your boat here.





I usually come back by those houses, it makes a nice change to ride on tarmac road after the rough and muddy towpath.






The long view, it doesn't last for long. On the left is the railway, barely visible among the trees which they were cutting, up ahead is the railway bridge over the canal.






The back of the Watermill hotel. I've ridden over this bridge for a year and only noticed it today. Since the river Bulbourne runs parallel to the canal, and sometimes in it, there is always an excess of water spilling out of the canal. And especially now.






What looks like the remains of old cress beds that were a thriving business hereabouts. The earlier photo with the railway on the left was probably once cress beds too.






The towpath wasn't as dry as I hoped.






As you near Berhamsted the towpath becomes more civilised and has flowers planted along it.






Well this boat certainly wasn't here when I came out earlier. Fortunately there wasn't much traffic on the canal but who would you tell?






11.3 miles max 18 avg 6.3 mph. Year to date, 42.9 miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Feb 2016)

After a few days off with a bit of a bug I needed some therapy. So off around the Strensham loop seemed like a good idea. Bit chilly but bright. I was expecting some ice but the sub zero forecast must have been wrong. I thought I was just taking it easy so was surprised with my pace at the end. The therapy sure worked. Best medicine I know. Take 34 miles several times per week should be the prescription.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2016)

27 early miles today out by 6.15 am back in bed by 8.15 am ! 

Chilly and dry so make the most of it. Today's route was along and around Overstone then to Cogenhoe up Wishton hill along the gated road to Easton Maudit , Bozeat, Hinwick , Irchester and home.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Feb 2016)

It was a bit on the chilly side today.


https://www.strava.com/activities/503395566

28.5 slightly hypothermic miles.


----------



## iandg (27 Feb 2016)

Blue sky and sunshine (but still some ice around). A ride up to the Pentland Rd wind farm and a panoramic view of the mainland hills more than 30 miles away.

https://www.strava.com/activities/503331712


----------



## SteveF (27 Feb 2016)

Mud, Mud, Glorious Mud... well at least one section was (nearly 10k's worth).. it was flipping hard going into the wind as well

A 38k loop
https://www.strava.com/activities/503458002

And a little bit of traffic on the Thames..


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Feb 2016)

Today's ride started off on a sour note. Coming out the end of my road I was followed by a car. I turned left, so did the car, now being followed by 2 other cars. As ever there was a row of cars outside the shop, I stayed in primary. It wasn't a solid line of cars, the last was 20 yds away so I remained in primary. Cue blaring horn and revving engine even though I'd upped my cadence to make an effort.
Once past the car I pulled over, then I had a close pass from the 60+ yo woman driving. I may have held her up by 3 seconds . Cow.

So, onto quiet roads down toward Knapwell, the village was asleep apart from a lingering flock of Fieldfares. At the next junction I fancied a change so I went straight on and through the pretty village of Connington. I spotted 2 highland cows lazing in the watery southern sunshine. Hedgerow lined small meadows are rare in this neck of the woods, and coming out of the village it looks like old England.... And then you see the tops of lorries. The bucolic view ends and the A14 rears its ugly arse. I went over the top and into Fenstanton. I last rode out here about 4 years ago so I couldn't really remember the what, why and where.

Eventually I ended up in Hemmingford Abbots and Hemmingford Grey, very nice too!





They must have aspired to have the biggest steeple around!

On to St Ives and then dicing with errant busses, I rode down the guided busway. The accident earlier in the week hasn't slowed them down. The buggers come hurtling by.

I was under the impression that the busway ran North to South..... But the wind, and my garmin was telling me otherwise! Head down, and grind away. Just as I joined the proper road in Oakington I saw the longhorn cattle, always a highlight. I heard Skylarks, they were probably ascending.

Back through Oakington and Dry Drayton the NE wind now in my favour as the PR's on my Strava will attest.

Here's another picture of the church in Hemmingford Abbots...




I couldn't squeeze the top of the spire AND the lytchgate in!

Just over 30 miles, chilly, but good!

https://www.strava.com/activities/503387024


----------



## Katherine (27 Feb 2016)

Another one who's been doing hypothermic miles today. I was enjoying the ride until I turned round into the wind. It was hard to keep peddling fast enough to keep my feet warm. Still not thawed out yet. It took so long to get home that there wasn't time to extend the miles for a metric half, so 27 miles in dry hazy sunshine along the East Lancs path. I found some more owls today when I went down the side road to Higher Green, Astley. Despite the wind I got a second fastest time at the bridge over the canal where you have to do it from traffic lights as it's single file. I waved the car behind me to go past and they didn't. As I was hesitating to take the lane I was encouraged to 'come on!! ` from some blokes stood on the corner. So I sprinted up and over and got cheered all the way. Thanks guys.


----------



## Archeress (27 Feb 2016)

Just a little relaxed ride down to St Weburghs near the centre of Bristol with my fiance. Hit 28mph coming down through Stoke Park . Through Eastville Park and we spotted the resident Heron.






We had a nice lunch at the cafe in The Better Food Co. Then a nice ride back along Concorde Way and through all the parks in the stokes.

14.5 miles, Strava here: https://www.strava.com/activities/503471418

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2016)

No ride today 
Working overtime this morning to pay for an afternoon "pimpering" session for the bike. 
Mr M away to the football so took bike inside to add the new lights and wee bag.
Very fiddly but got there eventually.


----------



## Goonerobes (27 Feb 2016)

Having not done one of my Wiltshire routes since January 1st I thought I'd have a sortie over there today for a change from the Test Valley where I've done most of my longer rides this year. However, this would mean another day of tailwind out, headwind home as the wind had turned 180 degrees since last Saturday but hey ho, its swings & roundabouts on most rides I guess.

Heading out across the open forest, I got off to a flyer,covering the 18 miles to the agricultural lanes around Ipsley in under an hour (thank you tailwind) before heading through Alderholt & Rockbourne en-route to the second little incline of the day, up to the A354.

Normally I would stop for lunch at the top of my biggest hill of the day at Broad Chalke but the wind was too cold for that so I took a break just before at Stratford Tony, whilst I still had the wind at my tail. 

Chalke Hill was up next & at 4-5% with a now crosswind it wasn't too painful but once down the other side it was the turn for home & the next 10 miles were straight into the cold north-easterly which up until now I'd just about managed to avoid.

A turn to the south alleviated this for a while & once I was through Downton it was back to the tree lined, sheltered roads of the forest towards home & some warmth after this little 66 mile excursion.

https://www.strava.com/activities/503493456

















I had to lean the bike like this as it kept blowing over!!


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Feb 2016)

@Mrs M 
Other than a £5 note, what can you fit in your new bag?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Feb 2016)

Chill wind blowing from the East today. 5 of us out. That easterly slowed us as we took the route out to Defford. We detoured to Birlingham for the snowdrops, crocus, daffs, scillia and cyclamen. For the first time we ventured into the church. Seems records have been lost but much is known of the church from 1288. There had been a parson here in the 1080's tho' so this has been a sacred site for more than a thousand years probably.

We took to our saddles again to round by the Combertons and down to the Avon at Pershore. The volunteer ladies in the Theatre cafe served us well and we spent a fair bit of time chattering. All part of a bike ride for sure.

Our route back had some assistance from that wind. Steve put the pace up as we crossed the open country towards the Severn. I think the England-Ireland match was in his thoughts. Jules peeled off below the Kinnersley climb while Steve and Sara parted at Danemoor Cross. Pete and I finished off on the quieter route by Hanley Swan.

Certainly a lovely sociable outing with lovely fresh air which no cobweb could have survived.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @Mrs M
> Other than a £5 note, what can you fit in your new bag?



Well, it is a bit smaller than anticipated .
But the Brooks one looks even smaller and it's £65, (cheapest seen is £43).
My "purse" was £7 from Planet X.
Will probably put a rain cover for the saddle in it, that's about all


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Well, it is a bit smaller than anticipated .
> But the Brooks one looks even smaller and it's £65, (cheapest seen is £43).
> My "purse" was £7 from Planet X.
> Will probably put a rain cover for the saddle in it, that's about all


I'm sure you could fit a flapjack in there. I would even if it ended up all crumbs (in the plastic bag).


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Feb 2016)

The forecast for today was dry, overcast and chilly with a light northerly breeze.
For once (law of averages?) they got it right on all 4 counts. I've made a note in my diary...

It seemed to take an age to get ready this morning and when I was finally out of the door I slipped on the mat and nearly split my difference.
Literally 100 yards down the road, I passed a group of workmen who cheered me on shouting "Oh look it's Bradley Wiggins!" 
To be honest, it was blooming freezing and the first five miles were a struggle, not helped by more than my fair share of numpty drivers - something getting out early doors on a weekend normally avoids. Through Scholes and Barwick and on to Aberford, where I nearly gave up and turned for home, but I told myself to STFU and get on with it so climbed the hill to Lotherton Hall and on to the Sherburn Road. By heck the road here is in a terrible state. Fortunately it was quite quiet as I spent a lot of time out by the centre line trying to avoid the worst of the potholes, craters and broken up bits.
Anyhow, up the hill to Saxton, then the road to Barkston Ash and straight on to Church Fenton.
I'd found a bit of a rhythm by now and pushed on over the East Coast mainline (no trains at all today...) and on to Ryther. Feeling like adding a few more miles, I turned right to Cawood and over the swing bridge. From there I followed the road, ignoring the turning for Stillingfleet and pushed on towards Escrick.
Just before there I spotted the turning to get onto NCN R65, the Solar Cycle Way. It rode down that very gingerly (it's not road bike friendly at all), then through the mud (see what I mean?) before getting onto the tarmac of R65 and heading north towards York.
This section was quite quiet, so apart from a couple of other cyclists i saw no-one until I was approaching Naburn, where it got busier. To be honest the lumpy surface was also making it a bit uncomfortable to go too fast anyway. And then I came to a section where the farmer had clearly been hacking at the hedges and had left all manner of twigs, branches and thorns scattered everywhere. Is it really beyond the wit of them to not do this on a cycle route? 
Adjusted my speed to take into account the number of dog walkers, joggers and people aimlessly wandering three abreast right across the shared path.
To be fair, most other users were happy to engage in a bit of give and take so we all got along OK, apart from one grey haired couple who refused point blank to deviate from their route right in the middle of the path.
Through Bishopthorpe and the slightly surreal deviation through the housing development, then onto the P&R at Askham Bar where I made use of the facilities. 
And took this photo:




Back on the bike and the cycle path alongside the A64 as far as the A1237, where I rode up to the roundabout and stopped to get my bearings, wanting to take the country route eastwards, rather than sticking to the A64 cycle route.
As I went to set off, my foot slipped off the kerb stone and I fell over. Oh dear, I said as I landed on the verge. Fortunately I don't think anyone saw me, and more importantly the bike escaped unscathed, so it was back on and up the horrible A1237, before taking the turn to Askham Bryan. from there towards Askham Richard, where a missing road sign meant I went slightly awry and had to ask a very helpful Postie for directions.
Through the picturesque Healaugh and Wighill (especially compared to the A64) and then picked up the turning towards Thorpe Arch Trading Estate, then Walton, Thorpe Arch village and down towards Boston Spa.
Across the river, then the climb up the other side where a helpful woman in a Vauxhall Vectra pulled out of the car park in front of me, then moved so close to the kerb in the queue to get out onto Main Street that I couldn't filter through.  Still, it gave me a few minutes rest...
Left then right in the village and on towards Clifford, where it took every last ounce of self determination not to stop at Clifford Fisheries who were just opening up as I passed. Have fish & chips every smelt so enticing? 
Through Clifford and then the fast run down to Bramham, across the A1(M) bridge and the slog up to Wothersome, the fast descent into the dip and then climb up the other side before the grind up to Thorner. Down Church Hill at a good lick, until I had to slam on due to a group of locals chopping down trees and dragging them into the road - with not a shred of hi-viz amongst them. I'm not sure if it was some sort of community environmental project or if they were planning to make a Wicker Man.... 
Through the village, then the seemingly never ending climb up to Skeltons Lane, then onto Coal Road and local roads to home.

In total *51.8 miles*, in *3 hrs 36 mins* at a moving average of *14.3 mph*, and 1788 ft climbed which I'm more than pleased with especially given how the morning had started out. 
That's an imperial half century for February, to go alongside a handful of metric halves so I'm keeping that run going too in the Half Century Challenge.

Average temperature was 2.1 degrees C, with the first third of the ride at zero or below. I've just about thawed out now...


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 120190
> View attachment 120189
> No ride today
> Working overtime this morning to pay for an afternoon "pimpering" session for the bike.
> ...


Are those rear lights secret rocket boosters  mechanical doping to a new level 
Bike looks very nice if a bit girlie for me


----------



## Gareth C (27 Feb 2016)

*There might be lambs in t'dale, but on t'tops, it's still winter
*
The weather so far this year has been mostly terrible: windy and wet, so I haven't been out much. However, time is pressing on, and I’ve committed to a number of rides this year, most notably the _London Revolution_, with 180 miles over two days around London. Training is required. As intermediate targets, we have the _Eden Valley Epic_ next weekend, and somewhere in between is the _Spring Onion_ in Surrey.

So time to get out on the bike…

Today was a cold and still overcast day, and I figured would be a good opportunity to head out from home to go around Weardale, over the tops and back via Teesdale.

It was a beautiful ride out: there are lambs in Wolsingham already!












The Chatterbox cafe was excellent as ever.

The Chapel Fell road was closed for resurfacing, but passable, and still a winter wonderland at the top.


















Exfoliation by hail on the descent (again – was the same last weekend with Marie). Near Langdon Beck I stopped to chat to some twitchers, and they educated me on the rare black grouse that live up there.

It was a long slog down Teesdale, despite it being mostly downhill.






Reaching Hamsterley put me on home ground, and I was even up to the climb from Witton-le-Wear over to Howdon-le-Wear to get home.

First big ride of the year was tiring!


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Feb 2016)

Got this months 100km/strava Fondo done finally.


Used the first part of the club run to get me going and departed from the cafe stop to head in to that Suffolk for a meander through the villages and what passes for hills 'round here before heading back via Newmarket and then on the Soham to Stretham road.From then on it was back to Ely via Haddenham and Witchford and it was the last 10k or so when the man with the hammer appeared with some help from a now stronger headwind.

Think the recent flu also may have contributed to the late drop in fitness but managed to roll in with just over 100k done.

New saddle was good but still needs some seat-post adjustment and yesterdays fettling held up although the front mech isn't quite right and I think it needs a new cable.

Pleased to get it done on a nice sunny day and it's always nice to ride those rolling Suffolk roads after the flat ones here.

Once back watched the omloop while munching on sourdough bread,one piece with cream cheese the other marmite and peanut butter;then a mars bar for pudding washed down with a protein shake.Then suffered on the roller but more food after with a shakshuka(tomatoes,peppers and eggs) and to come later a nice red.

Not a bad Saturday.

https://www.strava.com/activities/503533465

Sorry no pics.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Are those rear lights secret rocket boosters  mechanical doping to a new level
> Bike looks very nice if a bit girlie for me


Thanks, fancied rigging the lights up as flame throwers but maybe not such a good idea .


----------



## mybike (27 Feb 2016)

Archeress said:


> Just a little relaxed ride down to St Weburghs near the centre of Bristol with my fiance. Hit 28mph coming down through Stoke Park . Through Eastville Park and we spotted the resident Heron.
> 
> View attachment 120168
> 
> ...



All the herons seem to have disappeared from the canal.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2016)

Chilly and windy day here in North Devon today. 7°C and 16 mph NE winds. But at least it was dry!
Decided to get out on the carbon for the first time this year.
Had a quick run out to Bideford on the Focus Cayo. Boy, I'd almost forgotten how nice carbon and Di2 was! The new Shimano RS 81 wheels and Continental GP 4000 seemed to be doing the job and the Swiss Stop Green pads are amazing!
Anyway, did just over 27 miles, close to 1000' of climbing and averaged 17.2 mph. Not too bad for a pensioner. LOL.
Roll on Summer!


----------



## i hate hills (27 Feb 2016)

First ride out of the year for me. Not a very long one in miles but could turn out to be an important one in terms of motivation. Last year for various reasons was a bit stop / start . Hope this year will prove to be more productive. The cold air gave my asthma gip, but the downhill ride home was a lot of fun. Hopefully thats me back in the saddle long term now. All the best . Mike......


----------



## Diggs (27 Feb 2016)

Very cold but dry today could have even got away with the CF summer bike. A more familiar route, my usual solo 2 hour run but this time with company






A lovely sweeping dry bend


----------



## Diggs (27 Feb 2016)

Gareth C said:


> *There might be lambs in t'dale, but on t'tops, it's still winter
> *
> The weather so far this year has been mostly terrible: windy and wet, so I haven't been out much. However, time is pressing on, and I’ve committed to a number of rides this year, most notably the _London Revolution_, with 180 miles over two days around London. Training is required. As intermediate targets, we have the _Eden Valley Epic_ next weekend, and somewhere in between is the _Spring Onion_ in Surrey.
> 
> ...


Love the bike @Gareth C


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Feb 2016)

A chilled 30 miler with the Glasgow Belles on Bikes today, well yesterday now, I suppose, taking a roundabout and a wee bit hilly  detour through the suburbs of Glasgow. We were headed a couple of villages up, about 10 miles the direct route, to the David Livingstone memorial park in Blantyre. The visitors centre was closed for Christmas holidays  so we had coffee and cake nearby.
Did not really want to go because my dodgy knee had been sore on the commute, but I was the leader, so I had to 
The knee behaved, the weather was crisp but sunny, Doc Livingstone is still battling the lions.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2016)

Usual 7.2 miles today, very pretty day in the 50'sF and breezy. Few riders, as the trail still has some sections that are covered in snow, but still a good ride all around.
52F
Winds S 16
Relative humidity 69%
Barometer 29.92
Sunny and brisk.


----------



## Gareth C (28 Feb 2016)

Diggs said:


> Love the bike @Gareth C



@Diggs - last year my Dirty Disco (which had done great service) got a bulge and a crack in the frame (and was out of warranty). My mate Patrick who is (a) a professor of composites, and (b) a mad biking enthusiast, said "that's going to be nasty if you're on it when that crack grows to the seat stays; get a new one." Incidentally, he was up for the 'Ard Rock Enduro, where they had a Santa Cruz stall. The rest is history...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2016)

Another early 23 miles this morning again chilly but dry.

First ride of the year on one of my Ian May's , so first few miles were spent getting comfy,once achieved I could watch the world go by .


----------



## cyberknight (28 Feb 2016)

Frosty out atm , im looking at this afternoon for a spin .
@biggs682 that is a smart bike .


----------



## Billy Wizz (28 Feb 2016)

First time out in just over a week, thermals on and a leisurely ride along the Thames.


----------



## PatrickPending (28 Feb 2016)

Almost an incident free ride today - wanted something a bit gentle - ran 15Km yesterday so legs a bit sore still. Anyhoo the incident - ran into two birds having a fight below the bridge near Wilmslow station - hit one of them as they flew off ooops - still I carried on to do 85.1Km - Northenden - Styal - Wilmslow - Alderley Ege - Ollerton - Goostrey - Twemlow Green - Sweetenham - Siddington - Lower Withington - Over Peover - Marthall - Alderley Edge - Styal - Northenden. Quite nice but got a bit clouy towards the end and had a nice view of Jodrell Bank radio telescope.....


----------



## Mrs M (28 Feb 2016)

Beautiful day up here today 
Accompanied by Mr M, who decided it would be a good idea to choose a run I'd usually do on the road bike 
Quite a hilly run but managed ok and only had to get off and push up one hill. 
Think I gave the usual "roadies" a surprise, zooming along on the Pash'  
Stopped to take a couple of pics (and for a rest).


----------



## fatjel (28 Feb 2016)

Went out on the recumbent trike for my first solo ride. Faffed about at 6.30 am putting the bottle cage back on
(nicked one of the screws yesterday to fix the mudguard back on)
Then had to find the flag (in the car )
At 7.15 shivering just a little I set off.
Went via Paddock Wood to Golden Green taking in a couple of hills.
Going up was really easy if slow coming down is interesting when I apply the brakes.
Not sure why but the right hand brake works way better than the left causing a lurch to the right when braking at any sort of speed
Might be my broken collar bone making me pull a little less hard on the left brake
Steering left tho sorted it out
23 miles inn I pulled into a shallow ditch for a cup of coffee and a wee
My legs were very wobbly. for a minute.. Is that normal ?





Went home for breakfast having done 52km .
Due to aforementioned collar bone I can't wear my normal cycling clothes
Wore a baggy t-shirt and a wax jacket and was astounded when I got home how much I had perspired
Shall be wearing my madison baselayers and gore bike wear jackets again asap
Small price to pay for being out on a bike again tho . I love my new trike

https://www.strava.com/dashboard


----------



## Stonechat (28 Feb 2016)

HDW club ride to Seale - well tried route, though we went back without the optional hilly bit.

Cold to start and windy 

Cake and coffee refuelling stop at the tea rooms

About 15 of us.
QUite a pleasant run

50.64 miles @ 15.7 mph
1877 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/504430439/


----------



## Donger (28 Feb 2016)

Easily the most enjoyable ride of the year, so far. Four of us on the "Chilled Group" club ride today including a newcomer (Rachel) and Tony, Rich and me. I had a challenging route planned for today, taking in the monstrous Upton Hilll from Matson up to Painswick Beacon and onwards via Painswick to the lovely Cotswold village of Sheepscombe. Once down by the Butcher's Arms in Sheepscombe came the second big climb back out of the valley. At one point it was so steep that I nearly rode straight into a hedge at the side of the road .... concentrating so hard on keeping going that I nearly forgot to steer!




Once we had got back on top of the Cotswolds, we crossed the Slad Road and went cross country to The Camp, picking up the Bisley road for a while. From there we quickly got back off the main road and onto Stancombe Lane and then Catswood Lane, crossing back again to the Slad Valley on what has to be my current all-time favourite local lane. At one point the narrow little lane drops so steeply into the woods (presumably "Catswood"?) that it requires a couple of tight little hairpin bends. Two of the four of us only just made it round them due to the steepness of the road and the unexpectedness of the hairpins. My brakes were squealing. This led to a route through a lovely little village that I can't even put a name to, but which seemed to contain several houses with artists' studios or huge picture windows with glorious views down the Slad Valley.




Eventually regained the main Slad Valley road at The Vatch and freewheeled all the way down past the Woolpack and into Stroud, where we stopped for a welcome hot drink in the Upper Lock Cafe - which was being patronised by quite a few other cyclists today.




My official route had planned to loop back round on the flat via Frampton on Severn and Stonehouse. By a unanimous vote, however, we opted to head home by a straighter route, but giving us all one last climbing fix by taking in a two mile climb from Pitchcombe over the back of Horsepools Hill to Edge and then one more thrilling descent down into Brookthorpe. After turning up early this morning and throwing in a lap of the newest parts of the Kingsway Estate, I had done 32.2 miles by the time I got home. Everyone seemed to really enjoy the route, which was pleasing. I know I shall be seeking out that little road in the woods again some time soon ... possibly riding it in the opposite direction. Glorious, though chilly, weather today. Spring is definitely on its way.
Cheers everyone, Donger.

Ed. p.s. Just noticed that has brought up 500 miles for the year so far. A definite PB for the end of Feb.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Feb 2016)

Proper chilly in the Peak District yesterday, average was 1 degree, and I probably underestimated it and I was cold until the heavy-duty climbing kicked in. Thermal base layer with a short sleeved top was OK. But no gloves was tough for the early descents. After a couple of hours no problem though

First 20 miles into the wind which made it feel even colder, over the Snake (my 98th strava ascent...getting close) and then loads of little lanes through Ewden Village, Bolsterstone and Maynestone. There were two really hard climbs; Kirk Edge (1.7km@10%) and Ewden Village to Bolsterstone (1.1km@13%). No matter how cold it is, you're going to get warmed up on those. I got the "bleep of death" on a 20+% ramp on the Bolsterstone climb....this is when I am going so slowly my garmin assumes I've stopped and bleeps me to tell me it's paused

Back via Dunford Bridge and, finally, a tailwind for the final 10 miles back to Glossop. Held up a lorry down the Woodhead Pass (I was doing about 30 but it's a 50 zone) for a mile or so. When I turned off I gave him a thumbs up and he tooted his horn back to me which was nice.

I'd planned a coffee stop after about 35 miles but when I got there it was shut and they were removing catering equipment so seems to be permanently closed. After that there were no other refuelling opportunities so I had to do the full ride on breakfast porridge and a few pieces of flapjack

Home, a hot shower and a milky coffee

55 miles with 5,900ft of climbing. Managed 13.5mph which wasn't bad considering how cold I was at times. Too cold to stop for photos. Total ride time was 4.08 and I was moving for all but 7 minutes of that. Far too cold to be hanging around

https://www.strava.com/activities/503416591


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2016)

I stole the boys CX bike this morning and snuck off on it whilst he was in bed.
There hasn't been much rain round here for a while, so the bridle ways are firming up nicely, though in pockets it's still swamp like!
Half a mile on road leads to a broad grassy track at the end of the village leading to Caldecote, it even has rustic signage





Though it was chilly in the wind I was getting warm in the shelter of the hedges, and I soon had to stop to remove my buff from my neck. This is when I saw my first green woodpecker.





I had a mile or so down through old Caldecote and along the road to Bourn before jumping off onto another byway where the second green woodpecker flew off. Skirting the bluebell woods I could see a promise of things to come..
I crossed the A1198 at the Red House former pub, I had a chat with a bloke on a fat bike. He's only had it a while, and had not been on a bike in 25 years..... He was dismayed to discover how hard it was. "We've all been there" I laughed.
I followed the old Cambridge-Oxford railway line for a while before taking a sign for another bridle way.




Twas lovely and warm, the buff came off me bonce, and then I crested this hill and it was bloody freezing!




I think this may be a Damien Hirst installation. But is it art?

I was skirting around the back of Haley Wood, which in a few weeks will be full of Oxlip, bluebell and primrose.





I ended up sneaking through the maggot farm farmyard.... At this point I don't think I was on a footpath, luckily I was up wind of the buildings!

I jumped onto the road and caught up with, then went past St Neots CC as I'm a perfectly honed athlete who can overtake these mortals into a headwind, whilst riding a CX tractor. Effortless. Then a bloke shot past me on a TT bike and brought me back to terra firma with a bump!

Into Bourn and more off road. I'd not been down Crow End before, there are loads of old thatched chocolate box cottages. If the cars weren't there it could have been the 17th century.

Just under 20 miles that were really enjoyable. Those of you who read this thread regularly will know I ride the roads round here all the time, but then when you get off road another world with little gems appear. I might have to nick his bike a bit more....

https://www.strava.com/activities/504388088


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2016)

Got the hack out and myself and Little H hit the local roads for some riding on the roads practice. I'm still teaching him roadcraft and today was learning how to cycle roundabouts. At 6yo he picks bike things up really quickly though is still wary of taking a hand off the bars to indicate. But he has stopping at the white lines and checking for other traffic down to a tee.

He's now very well known in the immediate area so car drivers did very well by being very patient with us both, holding back and overtaking wide and slowly.

Afterwards, we went to the local park to do a bit of racing on the paths and a bit of off roading, only to rest to share a Twirl choccy bar.


----------



## gbb (28 Feb 2016)

Deceptively milder than the forcast suggested, I set out this morning well wrapped and never really got cold, a nice change for 'winter' riding.
23 miles, Across Ferry Meadows, into Castor, over the A47 toward Upton and Helpston, toward Werrington, Bretton and across town and home.
A bit mizzly round Bretton but otherwise good weather, even warm in the sun.

Several large Red Kite, one Buzzard, a few Long Tailed Tits seen en route.

A good day...


----------



## john59 (28 Feb 2016)

The forecast was for the sun to be shining in the morning, so I decided to leave at around 8.30am. Made my way over to the 'Ice cream farm, Tattenhall' for elevenses. Then back into Chester and onto the Greenway cycle path and home. The weather forecast did hold true, which made for a great 100 km ride.

Ice cream farm.




Shropshire Union Canal at Chester.




http://www.strava.com/activities/504410337


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Feb 2016)

My ride today wasn't the one I had in mind. Doug (my brother) asked whether I'd be interested in a ride and I didn't think he'd appreciate my hilly plans on only his second ride of the year so we headed out for an easyish local loop instead.

I was using the Raleigh for the first time this year so it was also a good shakedown ride for the new stem and handlebar. Setting out it felt quite weird after doing most of my winter miles on the knockabout bike, but good. I'd trialled the riding position at the end of last year by turning the riser handlebar upside down so the new lower straight bar feels about right once I'd got used to it again. I'm looking forward to racking up a few miles with it now.

The ride went well. Doug was feeling the lack of riding over the winter months so we weren't quick but he did alright and seemed to enjoy himself. He was even talking about wanting to do a Long Mynd ride before we take the bikes to the Lakes later in the Spring.

There were a few other cyclists out enjoying the late winter sunshine. It's still cold out but spring doesn't feel too far away at the moment.

17.25 miles at 11.5 mph average.





Doug looks fairly happy considering this is only his second ride since the autumn.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2016)

I enjoyed that, Barby the destination 56 miles the journey, I did the scenic route out to the cafe, out of Coventry though Bell Green and Wood End to Shilton. When I got the other side of Churchover they were working on the roundabout on the A426 and diverting all traffic left, I managed to walk round the outside of it and get my right turn in.My route took me through Shawell, Swinford and past Stanford Hall then on to Yelvertoft and Crick a short section of A5 left at the roundabout and on to Barby. The Coventry Rd Clubs Newcomers Group were in the Cafe and I joined them, shortly afterwards an old friend joined us and we rode home together, the route took us down the hill across the A45 and across Grandborough fields, then through Leamington Hastings, Birdingbury, then right through Frankton, Stretton On Dunsmore, across the A45 and onto Wolston, when we got to the outskirts of Coventry we split up and I followed my usual route home past the Speedway, though Binley Woods, across the A46, then down the Binley Rd and right up Hipswell Highway, Sewall Highway and home. A good morning on the bike, It was nice to have company on the way back, I hadn't done a group ride for a while and I enjoyed that.


----------



## gavgav (28 Feb 2016)

What a glorious day for a bike ride. Went for a fairly challenging one, with my longest ride of the winter so far.

Took the cycle lanes up to Harlescott and then the old canal path to Uffington and joined the road to Upton Magna. From there I went through Upton Forge and out to Norton and Wroxeter, taking the loop around the NCN Route and then climbing up towards Spout Lane. The hedge butcherer had been out and left hawthorn strewn across the road, but managed to avoid a puncture before the hard climb up to Little Wenlock.

I was getting rather warm in the almost Spring like sunshine, but kept the layers on for the nice long descent to Coalbrookdale and Ironbridge. That road gets worse every time I ride it though, strewn with potholes and craters. There were loads of people out enjoying the sunshine in Ironbridge and I paused for a shot of the bridge (complete with my fingers in shot )





I rode down to my favourite lunch spot at Dale End and sat in the park enjoying the sunshine and munching on my sandwiches. The peace was only spoilt by 2 horrid little Westie dogs who seemed intent on snarling and attacking anything in the near vicinity. A couple of dog owners had words with the owner of the Westies about their conduct!

I headed back out onto the road to Buildwas and joined the busy road to Leighton, but all traffic was well behaved. I paused at the top of Buildwas bank to take a shot of the meandering River Severn.





The cloud started to roll in as I neared Cressage and the breeze also picked up a bit which made it tough going for the remainder of the ride.

I climbed up from Cressage to Harnage and Cound, then following the road to Berrington and Betton, where there were loads of people in the fields using what looked like metal detectors on an organised dig. There must have been about 50 people digging for something!

I finished the ride with the only close pass of the day about 100 yds from home 

A lovely, but hard 37 miles with 1500 ft of climbing. 

I passed the 4000 mile mark for this bike today and took my February mileage to 115. Means I'm at double my mileage for this time last year, which I'm happy with.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Feb 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Proper chilly in the Peak District yesterday, average was 1 degree, and I probably underestimated it and I was cold until the heavy-duty climbing kicked in. Thermal base layer with a short sleeved top was OK. But no gloves was tough for the early descents. After a couple of hours no problem though


They make them tough up there


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2016)

A ride of two halves today had arrange to meet mate at 13.00 but wanting to get 50 miles in so Out at 10.30 for a few miles before lunch .Up through Newtown Linford turned left up Ulverscoft lane past Polly Botts lane didn't fancy it today but that meant the priory lane climb which is shorter but steeper 




A picture from the bottom (minus fingers ). photo Dosn't do justice of its steepness 
After grinding my way up its round the back of Markfield on to Thornton ,Bagworth ,Desford, Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey .Stopped at my favourite food stop I knew the Chef its called Mums .After a bacon sandwich and cake it off for part two .As I set off mate texted and wimped out he'd been standing watching his lad play football and was frozen . So solo it is . Cropston ,Cossington and up humble lane stopped at the top as there was 3 cyclist looking over a bike. The rider had apparently come off going under the A46 on a pothole it looked like bike and rider was fine .Up the Wreake valley through Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby and Frisby across the A607 were the terrain becomes a lot more rolling up to Gaddesby then back to Rearsby and back to Thrussington retracing my route home .51.9 miles in the bank . Proper chilly this morning but managed to shed overshoes and extra glooves at dinner time and finished the ride in glorious winter sunshine and was a bit sweaty as I put my winter jacket on home now for  and more importantly cake


----------



## cyberknight (28 Feb 2016)

Just my normal 24 mile training loop,it was OK till I turned into the headwind and now I'm letting my fingers and toes warm up.Not a day for strava pb,s


----------



## iandg (28 Feb 2016)

Fastest and longest ride of the year to date. 56km out and back from Stornoway to Callanish Stones. Only a touch above zero and frost on the ground so I kept to the gritted roads.

https://www.strava.com/activities/504183318


----------



## Osprey (28 Feb 2016)

An 8am start, 4 degrees and an even colder 15mph ENE wind. Neglected to wear my overshoes, and paid for it for the full 34 mile outing. The ride can only be described as a real test of attrition with mental willpower being needed more than physical fitness. Cefn Bryn common, Cilibion Common and Swansea Bay catching the chilling wind head on but somewhere in the ride the stress and strain of the working week dissolved away. 34 .5 miles and 1770 ft climbing.
Looking forward to the next ride though.


----------



## mark st1 (28 Feb 2016)

Had a nice ride out on my Todd only the 3rd ride of the year just getting over this man flu that's been going about no incidents and to my surprise not loads of cyclists out. Had to travel to do some hillside I'm blessed with mostly flat roads around here. Good to get out though 

https://www.strava.com/activities/504220381

(P.S I'm not a Strava basher just find it the easiest way to track my rides and walks on the i phone).
All the best
Mark.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/504615057
63 miles in some lovely conditions, with some new people, and one stalwart.





















Very nice too.


----------



## redvision95 (28 Feb 2016)

Just a quick five miler today. 
Need to start upping the miles regularly. 
Went to look at two old bikes... Ended up pushing my saracen + a dawes home and another old bike strapped to my bike with a bit of rope


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Feb 2016)

Blue sky, bright sunshine - great for a bit of off-road fun on the hybrid.

None of yesterdays shenanigans getting ready, so up and out and after a quick warm up on local roads, it was across Cock Beck and the mudfest that was the bottom section of Wood Lane, where I almost got stuck...
Managed to get onto firmer ground and bypassed the 100 yards or so of quagmire, picking the lane up again where it was firmer under wheel. Past Chippies Quarry and out onto Scholes Main Street. Got a good lick of speed up down the hill, tyres shedding mud everywhere 
At the Coronation Tree it was a quick right, left and back off road onto the bridleway Bog Lane, past the former smallholding and out into the countryside. Straight on where it becomes Barnbow Lane and the farmer (?) had been out filling in a lot of the craters and sorting out the muddier bits, so it was a faster and less muddy ride than I'd anticipated. Up the hill through the woods and then the fast descent down the other side. I'd forgotten just how bumpy this section was  and there were also a few fallen branches to avoid - all strangely laid squarely across the lane..?
Anyhow, back across Cock Beck and up onto the tarmac of Manston Lane and the straight run down to Cross Gates past the former tank factory and the new 'executive' homes opposite. Across the railway line and climbed Austhorpe Lane then onto Barrowby Lane, before taking NCN R66 through Thorp Park. Up to the M1 bridge and down into the woods before stopping for a couple of photos and a drink:







Back on the bike and down the hill to Barrowby Lane proper, then the run up to Garforth.
Left and left again onto Nanny Goat Lane, where I stopped to let a horsebox coming down from the stables pass, set off again and stopped for a car doing the same, set off again and had to stop a third time for another car. I guess the riding lessons finish at 10am...something to bear in mind! 
Past the stables and onto the bridleway, which was not quite as muddy as last week, down the hill under the M1 tunnel and out the other side past joggers, dog walkers and other cyclists. Out onto Manston Lane for the second time and a slightly shorter run up to Pendas Fields, into a surprisingly stiff head wind down the hill past the sports centre, then alongside the beck up towards home, adding a final loop around the block to push me over 12 miles.
Then rode past my gate to get 12.12 miles on the Garmin before stopping it... 

So, *12.12 miles* in *1 hr 7 m* at a moving average of *10.8 mph*, with 646ft climbed. 
Not bad for a Sunday morning, especially after the big ride on the road bike yesterday. Plus above all, it was fun and that's what it's all about isn't it? If all this sunshine continues, a few other local lanes might dry out enough to be rideable too...


----------



## graham bowers (28 Feb 2016)

I've been working up to this one, visiting my Mother by bike. Did it on Friday, but had no internet access until I got home this afternoon. I used http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/ to plan the route, but re-entered it to Ridewithgps to create a navigation file. 83.5 miles, previous furthest was 70 miles. The route was mostly quiet lanes with a stretch of the Stafford to Newport Greenway - that was a bit rough for 25mm road tyres but not desperate. 

It was a chilly start and I'm glad I took some spare clothes.





I didn't have much energy left at the end, and was aching in various places but a 100 miler seems doable in the not too distant future, probably when it warms up a bit.

Hmm, I think the garage door could do with a coat of paint!

Graham


----------



## Glow worm (28 Feb 2016)

A nice relaxed 15 miler here in the flatlands today. Out past Lode village is a fairly remote area of fen called Oily Hall.






I like this area- always quiet and lots of grass tracks to play with.






In the remotest bit is a 'wild' campsite. You can hire it for the weekend ( from the National Trust). At least I know where to head for when Mrs G finally throws me out for leaving the bike in the kitchen.






The facilities are basic but include a compost loo. Lovely.

While out yesterday I was lucky enough to see three barn owls at dusk near Swaffham Prior, so I headed that way again hoping to see them.





It wasn't long before one turned up. And then got closer...






And closer!






then he saw me, did what I guess is an owl 'tut' and headed away.






He was a real beauty. 

Headed home in the twilight- another memorable ride here today.


----------



## Billy Wizz (28 Feb 2016)

Glow worm said:


> A nice relaxed 15 miler here in the flatlands today. Out past Lode village is a fairly remote area of fen called Oily Hall.
> 
> View attachment 120321
> 
> ...


 That looked like a real nice day.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2016)

Lovely owl shots @Glow worm


----------



## Glow worm (28 Feb 2016)

13 rider said:


> Lovely owl shots @Glow worm



Thanks! I was hiding in a ditch making a squeaking noise through my teeth to sound like a mouse or shrew- it sometimes works to bring them closer, and seemed to today. He wasn't best pleased when he saw me though and not a shrew!


----------



## iandg (28 Feb 2016)

graham bowers said:


> I've been working up to this one, visiting my Mother by bike. Did it on Friday, but had no internet access until I got home this afternoon. I used http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/ to plan the route, but re-entered it to Ridewithgps to create a navigation file. 83.5 miles, previous furthest was 70 miles. The route was mostly quiet lanes with a stretch of the Stafford to Newport Greenway - that was a bit rough for 25mm road tyres but not desperate.
> 
> It was a chilly start and I'm glad I took some spare clothes.
> View attachment 120318
> ...



My old stomping ground. I grew up in Stafford, I know them roads well


----------



## mcshroom (28 Feb 2016)

Nice day, even warm enough for 3/4s rather than tights for the first time this year. 70km on the road bike past Loweswater up to Cockermouth and back through Dean and Arlecdon.
https://www.strava.com/activities/504721831


----------



## toffee (28 Feb 2016)

Out yesterday with Mrs T. Thought we would do a longer ride as we are in training for a tour to Paris in a month's time.

Wind was a pain but the route was arranged so that the wind would blow us home. 45 mile round trip to Odell country park. Pity about the puncture just after Turvey, the thorn was a bugger to get out of the tyre with cold hands






Derek


----------



## Buck (28 Feb 2016)

An early start today for a ride with a friend of mine. It was -1 when we set off so glad I had layered up and had my thick winter gloves on. Even so the light wind and moving through it brought a chill to my face. Setting off earlier also meant the traffic was light which was a good thing as we travelled mostly on A roads.

We both drove over to meet at Slaithwaite (pronounced Slawit!!) (near Huddersfield) and headed up through Marsden on what was a long, steady incline where the gradient didn't really vary at all before a nice descent down into Delph then Saddleworth.

As we hit Greenfield I mentioned to my friend that we'd be passing Dovestone reservoir so a quick detour to enjoy the lovely light and amazingly calm water before we got back in the saddle and tackled the 4 mile and just shy of 1,000ft of hill that was before us. On the way up we were passed by two older gentlemen who were going at a fair pace and making it look easy. An exchange of pleasantries on the way past and a bunch of kudos from me - they made it look easy!

An undulating ride at a nice pace across the barren moors before we took a left and head towards Honley and down off the tops. Our route then took us on a few back roads up hill and down dale before a final couple of pulls taking us past Blackmoorfoot reservoir and finally down into Slaithwaite.

29 miles and 3,150ft of climbing - thoroughly enjoyable and great to ride out with someone for a change rather than solo.

#tiredlegs









https://www.strava.com/activities/504234778


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2016)

We couldn't have been far apart today @toffee 
I set off from home, once it had warmed up a tad, with a view to get a 50 miler in (to help burn off the excess calories from yesterdays family dinner!)

Eschewing the warmth, cake and coffee at Salcey Cafe, as I reckoned it would be heaving on a Sunday, I continued on my route in the general direction of Newport Pagnell.






Cooks Oak is said to be 400 years old, and hollowed out for the last century or so, so I leaned my bike on the gatepost in case I knocked it over... 
Once I'd reached Stoke Bruerne, I stopped for a short time for a few pics. It was surprisingly quiet there today.









Why do they need to put a sign up to advertise Psychic Evenings? Surely I should just _know_ when it's going to be on!

Anyway. After this, I met the headwind I hoped I was going to avoid. It wasn't blasting through as it has done recently, but still strong (and chilly) enough to have to put some more effort into the pedalling to keep moving and stay warm.
Heading homewards via the canal banks ( the joy of choosing the CX this morning) I stopped for a coffee and sausage roll by the Bike/Skate Park on Bedford Road and watched the kids doing stunts on bikes, skateboards & micro-scooters. There were loads of them zipping around the ramps and rails. 

After this stop, I was on about 50 miles, so thought I'd extend the end of the ride to get a Metric Century in..






Just over 63 miles in quite chilly weather and a breeze that dropped the temperature a little bit more. I wish I'd have worn my bib shorts under my new Altura Night Vision tights as the manhood was getting rather nippy! I was considering using my buff for other purposes at one point...

https://www.strava.com/activities/504597133


----------



## Roadhump (28 Feb 2016)

A ride up to Hesketh Bank this morning. Heading north up Southport Coast Road the views were excellent due to the clear air. As you ride up that road you can see various hill ranges and landscapes; to the east is Rivington / Winter Hill near Horwich, looking further round to the north and then the west there is nearby Parbold Hill and then Pendle Hill up the Ribble Valley, then the Bowland hills and eventually the south edge of the Fylde at Lytham and beyond to Blackpool where the tower stands out, as well as the Pepsi Max Bug One a lot of the time. On a clear day, like today, the Lake District hills can be seen beyond the Fylde, and this morning their snow capped peaks were clearly visible. I tried to take some photos but my phone's camera isn't really capable of doing the scene justice, but to see it for real was great.

From the north end of the Coast Road I headed through Banks Village, then out into the expanses of agricultural land between Banks and Hesketh Bank before heading through Hesketh Bank to get to Tarleton and then Mere Brow before riding past Martin Mere and skirting Burscough and passing through Scarisbrick and Shirdley Hill and then home.

A chilly morning, but the light wind made it a good one to be out riding and there were dozens of other cyclists out and about. A few photos I took, below:

_Southport Pier from the sea wall by the Esplanade - that grassy area used to be a beach - sadly it has got more and more overgrown in recent years_





_Looking from the northern part of Southport's Coast Road over the Ribble estuary towards Blackpool with the Lake District in the far background - if you look carefully you can see the tower and the Big One roller coaster



_ 

_The Bowland hills seen from the north end of the Coast Road by Banks_





_The Bowland hill again, this time seen from a country lane out in the wilds of Banks / Hesketh Bank_





_....and again, this time from the road outside Martin Mere Wildfowl Trust site in Burscough_





_Looking across some freshly ploughed fields in the Lancashire agricultural countryside_








A nice ride in the late winter / early spring sunshine, and another 30 miles on the odometer. The Mapmyride app on my phone was playing up but I think that's because I moved it to the SD card to save space, I have put it back on the phone hard drive now so hopefully it will be okay again, but anyway my cycle computer was working normally so I knew my mileage and average speed of 13.6 mph. Over 500 miles now this year so on course for 3,000 for the whole year as it stands.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Feb 2016)

A benign end to the month, weatherwise, and a familiar route out to Horbury Bridge, up through Denby Dale, down into New Mill, then Holmfirth and home through Huddersfield. It was a cold 'un but loads of fellow travellers were out and about. Good to see.

47 and a bit miles with 2,300 feet of climbing. Felt good, and it brings my Feb total to 464 miles and a tad over 24,000 feet of up. Niiiice.

https://www.strava.com/activities/504530023


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Feb 2016)

Last minute commute today so a steady roll down the A10 on a lovely(apart from going to work that is)crisp Monday morning.

First ride on the Hutchinson Sectors and even set up with tubes they roll so much nicer than the Vittorias;also first longer ride with the Alpkit Koala tail pack and it's really good,not even packed to max and I didn't notice it at all.Third debut was for another Alpkit bit of kit and that was the Gourdon 20l rucksack;again hardly noticed it and a nice simple design,just a light comfy waterproof bag for a bargain price too.

https://www.strava.com/activities/505169700

And a couple of pics,the bike in full commute mode and Marshalls airport in the morning sun;


----------



## Old jon (29 Feb 2016)

Sort of an average day today, promise of warmth ( relative ! ) around midday, and I have not visited Otley since last Monday. I did think of going to Shipley, to talk to the makers about the headset and how much play it had, but the weather deserved more than a ride to Shipley. Holbeck three sides, canal towpath, Viaduct Road and Cardigan Road to North Lane and along the A 660 towards Otley. As I went around the Bramhope roundabout I caught sight of the end of Creskeld Lane . . .



and I must send my heartfelt thanks to the driver of the Range Rover, the vehicle is a super efficient oncoming traffic detector ! Anyroadup, turn left and under the viaduct, Pool and Otley, where the promised warmth was lacking, so a very swift sandwich demolition followed by the main drag back to Leeds and the Cardigan Road shortcut. Twenty nine miles from start to finish, plus 178 yards to be pedantic, thoroughly enjoyable ride.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Feb 2016)

Still chilly but dry. There was a drag of a headwind all the way south over the common with a bit of a respite in the hills around Redmarley. Back to the headwind again on the drop to Highleadon. I opted for the climb to Woolridge today but forgot about the view. Hazy I think so probably didn't miss much.

I stopped at Ashleworth as wildfowl were present for the first time this winter. I could hear the Wigeon and see Teal, Shoveler and Grey Lag with plenty of Coot. Further up the road flocks of Redwing and Fieldfare were a welcome sight and a bit further on a Sparrowhawk was attempting to grab a Redwing. Those Redwing managed to escape by getting out of the tree on the opposite side to the hawk.

I was taking it quite steady today but my legs did begin to grumble towards the end. So I rolled back with my brain musing on stuff. It does that sometimes. Brains - who needs them? Thankfully I'm friends with mine.


----------



## Spartak (29 Feb 2016)

Morning ride out to the Severn Bridge. 

Took the north side out & back on south side [ which I rarely do ]. 
Very pleasant to be riding in the sunshine again !

Then back into Bristol via Pilning & Easter Compton. 






Who else thinks my route looks like the outline of England [ in a mirror ] ?


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (29 Feb 2016)

Bit on the cool side today,I was only planning on nipping into town,to the post office,vape shop,Tesco,then home for a lazy afternoon.
Buuuut the lazy afternoon never happened! Between leaving the vape shop and getting to Tesco,I decided to have a short bike ride,lolol,two hours later I got to Tesco!

The Donkey Field - spring is on her way!






Lime Kiln












New tarmac! Yayyy! They just need to do the other part!





See what I mean?






I love this spot,lovely vibes here.






The church on the cliff






Anchor Head







This is what I come out here for! Good cuppa and lovely views out over towards Brean Down


----------



## Goonerobes (29 Feb 2016)

A rare Monday ride for me today, which of course had nothing to do with the fact that it was dry, sunny & I only needed a few hundred more feet to complete the Strava climbing challenge for February. 

Setting off towards the flatter south of the New Forest, even the wind was being kind with just a gentle breeze coming in off the Solent as I made my way down to Beaulieu, passing en-route a fair few other cyclists who, to a man, all spoke or waved as we passed.

The scenery changed from forest to farmland as I continued south towards Norleywood & this could have been my downfall as 12 miles in my rear tube practically burst on me, thankfully not whilst going too fast or downhill. (damn hedge cuttings I think!) Whilst changing the tube a kind gentleman on a hybrid stopped to see if I needed assistance, I didn't but he stayed & we chatted to a good 20 minutes about cycling & how he had just battled cancer, which was quite a humbling experience if I'm honest.

Worryingly, I didn't find anything in the tyre to have caused said puncture & having now used my spare tube it left the dilemma, do I turn back (12 miles) or carry on planned route (18 miles)? Carry on it was & I made my way up to East Boldre, back across the forest & through Ashurst & Woodlands for home & a pleasant 30 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/505394450


----------



## Spartak (29 Feb 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Last minute commute today so a steady roll down the A10 on a lovely(apart from going to work that is)crisp Monday morning.
> 
> First ride on the Hutchinson Sectors and even set up with tubes they roll so much nicer than the Vittorias;also first longer ride with the Alpkit Koala tail pack and it's really good,not even packed to max and I didn't notice it at all.Third debut was for another Alpkit bit of kit and that was the Gourdon 20l rucksack;again hardly noticed it and a nice simple design,just a light comfy waterproof bag for a bargain price too.
> 
> ...



@Elybazza61 does the Alpkit swing much or interfere with pedalling i.e. hit legs on pedal stroke ?


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Mar 2016)

Spartak said:


> @Elybazza61 does the Alpkit swing much or interfere with pedalling i.e. hit legs on pedal stroke ?



As long as it's packed well it's fine;I didn't notice it at all on the ride in however going home from the station last night it did swing a bit when out of the saddle,but it was due to it not being packed properly.


----------



## srw (1 Mar 2016)

I commuted to work on the bike for the first time in weeks yesterday, after a couple of bouts of this winter's lurgy. The worst bit was realising that my carefully-honed leather buttocks have lost their toughness, so that after a few miles my Brooks saddle was a little bit too hard for me. Coming home was agony! Maybe I should commute in padded shorts a few times to get the toughness back before I revert to the suit again?


----------



## redvision95 (1 Mar 2016)

Quick run over to Wolverhampton this morning for a meeting. 
Running over to Aldridge straight after that and then dropping back into Walsall. 
I gave up counting the miles. I'm bloody well nackered.


----------



## Billy Wizz (1 Mar 2016)

Tuesday morning, after an unsuspecting longer than usual night shift, I found myself tired but had that not ready to sleep feeling, a fifteen mile round trip to the bottle bank in the wind and rain was not a great idea, but there you go.
I had time to think riding back into the wind, this bike is not a year old yet and it still does what I like it to
I have few decent bikes and I can honestly say this cheap as chips work hack is awesome


----------



## Donger (1 Mar 2016)

Waited for the showers to stop and the clouds to clear, then went for it before "Storm Jake" arrives. (They always sound more alarming when you give them a name). Did a fairly standard midweek dawdle along the banks of the Severn as far as Arlingham and then across to the wonderfully named "Splatt Bridge" at the bottom end of Frampton on Severn before riding the wind back home again for 27.5 very relaxed miles in all. 

The leaves are not yet out on the trees and hedges, but Spring has definitely sprung around here. Some random shots of Severnside in glorious Spring weather:
1. The Anchor Inn at Epney:





2. View to the North from the Anchor .... Malvern Hills brooding in the distance:




3. At "Framilode Passage" (where there used to be a rope ferry over towards Rodley several decades ago):




4. Newnham on Severn, seen from "Arlingham Passage" (Nope, no rope ferry here any more either):




5. From the Bell Inn at Frampton on Severn:




6. Gloucester and Sharpness Canal (from Splatt Bridge, Frampton):




It's glorious out there today, guys! Those of you in Southern England should make the most of it before the storm strikes and brings snow and wind again. 
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Mar 2016)

Just a short hop from Waterbeach station to work but made 'interesting' by a strong headwind;still good training and all that even only for 10k and topped off with a PB.

https://www.strava.com/activities/505905224

No time for pics but it's nice arriving in daylight now.


----------



## gbb (1 Mar 2016)

Mojo's coming back. 23 Miles Sunday, a chance to get out tonight, anticipated it all day, one eye on the weather. Home at 4pm, chuck bags down, throw some gear on and out. Its only 10 miles, quite hard, around town. But I thoroughly enjoyed it, for the first time in 2 or 3 years..I was buzzing when I got home.
Hehehe..


----------



## beastie (1 Mar 2016)

Well, it was actually yesterday and it was cold, cold, cold. Cold but a nice ride, especially the 15 miles run down from Shap to Penrith with a tailwind.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Mar 2016)

Been a disappointing week for me. My intended 20 miles on Wednesday last week went badly with enough pain to be concerned about after only 1.5 miles, so aborted the ride. Rested up and on the special tablets for a few days. Tried again on Sunday night after work, and managed 9 miles with only minor pain, so looks like these things work. Commuting has been off the cards the last week, but a few days off coming so hopefully things will ease off and I can pick the miles up again.
Off to the Cotswolds next week so hoping to put a few rides in whilst there, somewhere different.


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Mar 2016)

Another short ride in from Waterbeach station today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/506683324

Was supposed to be a proper commute but backed out when I saw some of the forecasts for strong winds,turned out it wasn't anywhere near as bad as made out so should have trusted my instincts and gone for it.

Should be ok for a proper run tomorrow.

A bloke was admiring the bike at Ely before I got on the train,wondering what frame it was and asking about the 'guards.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Mar 2016)

I didn't bother with the club ride today. The snow put me off, so i put the bike in the car and headed west to the coast at Lytham St Annes. No snow there but the wind was certainly blowing. I managed 25 miles. I was doing 24 mph with the wind and a mere 9 mph against it! I've always though of riding on the flat as being easy but not when it's that windy! It's also boring too. a bit like cycling on a turbo trainer i'd say.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2016)

dave r said:


> Another cycling adventure today, strong wind, flooded lanes, wet feet and another puncture, and all for charity. I rode the Guy Salmon/Coventry Road Club charity ride for the NSPCC today, rode the long route and with riding to and from the event clocked up 67 miles, my longest ride this year. It had been stormy here yesterday, strong wind and heavy rain, and that had washed the muck and rubbish out the hedges and off the trees, I punctured in Holly Lane Balsall Common on the way out and as I rode round the route I saw a few people with punctures, there was also a lot of surface water about, the lane I was worried about, Preston Lane had almost dried out by the time I got there but a section of Firs Lane, just past the old church was flooded, it was a bit deep and I had wet feet for the rest of the way round, it also was deep in Exhall a bit further on. A well organized and supported ride I had a stream of riders pass me as I pootled round on my fixed and I had company for the last part of the ride, he passed me as I climbed a hill in Lapworth St and I caught up a bit further on and we rode together to the finish. Another hard morning out on the bike but it was fun.
> 
> View attachment 118241



Today they handed over to the NSPCC a check for £2079 raised by the riders on the Guy Salmon/Coventry Road Club Charity Ride on the 7th of February.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Mar 2016)

Very last minute descision to commute in today so made the most of the North-Westerly and bashed it in to work and with it came a nice wind-assisted 31kph average.

https://www.strava.com/activities/507423674

Now enjoying a nice hot-chocolate/protein drink and a (tiny!)mars bar,porrige and coffee to follow.

Plenty of courtesy about today especially from the trucks that came past;only knob end was someone who beeped there horn when going past,although it could have been someone who knows me but I didn't recognise the car.

Nice morning too(especially the tail wind) and much better than forecast suprisingly.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Mar 2016)

Lovely fresh bright day here..2 hr xc ride to clear the lungs..
been on the turbo all week, so needed to get out on the mtb..
weather's all over the place atm..all seasons in a week..












Nene valley railway looking towards wansford.
view towards sth W of peterborough..
Ferry Meadows gunwade lake..with the recently sold Travalex building in the back ground..used to be Thomas Cook head office


----------



## Stonechat (3 Mar 2016)

On Monday moved some filing cabinets around here at home, later that afternoon started getting some back twinges
Due for a ride yesterday so confined it to a turbo session (weather was foul anyway)
Back seems to be slowly improving. Hopefully riding will not be impacted

Have now signed up for the Velothon in Wales in May
Need to get rtaining more rigorously organised


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Mar 2016)

Stonechat said:


> On Monday moved some filing cabinets around here at home, later that afternoon started getting some back twinges
> Due for a ride yesterday so confined it to a turbo session (weather was foul anyway)
> Back seems to be slowly improving. Hopefully riding will not be impacted
> 
> ...


The Velathon Wales is a corking route.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2016)

27 mile return ride from Braunton to Instow for lunch. Met up with a couple of mates in Barnstaple then took the main road to the sea front at Instow. Lunch at the Instow Arms was a turkey sandwich and two large glasses of Merlot followed by a steady wobble back along the Tarka Trail. Perfect!


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2016)

My regular loop this morning, 53 miles stopping at Hatton Locks for something to eat and a gossip. Strange morning, it seemed still but there was enough of a breeze to make me work for my speed. It also took me ages to warm up this morning, since I had angioplasty and stenting done in 2008 I've had to take care to warm up properly, this normally doesn't take long but this morning it seemed that I was about half way to the cafe before everything settled down. The first part of the ride was like going back to commuting, leaving the house half eight quarter to nine time and crossing Coventry at the tail end of rush hour. Near Hatton Country World I got beeped for pulling right to safely pass someone walking their dog, I made sure it was safe and clearly signalled what I was doing, I think they expected me to ride through the dog walker. I also saw some spectacular bad driving whilst crossing Coventry at the end of the ride, Beak Avenue the driver of a large lorry appeared to be racing to get to a pinch point before me, it was a no contest, I heard it coming up behind me at speed and just got out of the way. so not a great morning out but I enjoyed most of it.


----------



## Goonerobes (3 Mar 2016)

The seemingly ever lasting winter nearly got the better of me today as there was a distinct lack of enthusiasm as I prepared to set off on one of my regular midweek sorties around the New Forest & the one I usually use when the westerly wind blows.

I'm not sure if the lethargy was catching but I only saw two other cyclists out today as I took in Minstead, Bolderwood, Bramshaw & Furzley for another 30 mile trip which in the end I was glad did as once the headwind bit was out of the way was as pleasant as always.

https://www.strava.com/activities/507661122


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2016)

Rather than Waiting for my van to get serviced I put the bike in and went for a ride. Started at Heathrow to Ashford, then to Laleham. Looped round via Staines and then back along the A30. A nice steady 21 miles in the sunshine.





Laleham Reach


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Mar 2016)

Another bunk-off ride home this afternoon.

Was nice about half an hour before I left but the ride was under grey clouds and some light rain

Still wind had changed direction so with another tail wind could take it relatively easy after the mornings dash in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/507760613

Pleased with the days rides but they were put into perspective after seeing another club members ride;183 kilometres on a single-speed with a 27kph average;bloody Germansyou can go off people sometimes.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Mar 2016)

Another outing around the Ashleworth loop today. Still that cold head/cross wind causing problems out over the common although yesterday's cold wet and windy had blown itself off somewhere. The better day had brought out a few wild daffs in the copse on the climb to Redmarley. Lovely cheerful things. Must be time for another visit to the golden triangle.

Not a lot to say about the run to Highleadon. On the way around by Hartpury College tho' I had some issues with horses both out on the road and in towed horse boxes. Then as I took to the Woolridge climb the signs said road closed. Yes - a hole had been dug but I got past right on the edge of the tarmac. The views from the ridge were rather good too today as the air was fairly clear. It's always an interesting perspective of the Malverns from there.

Down on the Hams I stopped to checkout the wildfowl. I'd brought my easy to carry monocular this time and it rewarded me by helping find a Pochard and some Pintail as well as those others in my last post. There was also an Egyptian Goose way over the back. Something I'd have missed without the monocular. Lots of lapwing were about too and a Chinook flying the hedge hopping training regime put a lot of stuff in the air. Another birder who had joined me complained about this practice but the guys have to train somewhere.

As I rode back with some assistance from that wind I bumped into a chap I sometimes talk with. He's quite keen on his riding and goes off for longish periods to France with his bike. So I got a lot of catching up chat. From Tunnel Hill it was the standard run back. Nice wee ride out today although it would be nice to have less wind and more heat.


----------



## Donger (3 Mar 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> ....... Another outing around the Ashleworth loop today. ...... Then as I took to the Woolridge climb the signs said road closed. Yes - a hole had been dug but I got past right on the edge of the tarmac. The views from the ridge were rather good too today as the air was fairly clear. It's always an interesting perspective of the Malverns from there..



We're doing Ashleworth via the Woolridge on our club ride on Sunday morning. A nice flat part of the world, except for that little beast of a climb up the Woolridge. Short but deadly if you leave it to the end of a long ride. Great views of the Cotswolds, the Malverns and the Dean Hills from there, and usually the first lambs of the year. One of my favourite places.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Mar 2016)

Donger said:


> We're doing Ashleworth via the Woolridge on our club ride on Sunday morning. A nice flat part of the world, except for that little beast of a climb up the Woolridge. Short but deadly if you leave it to the end of a long ride. Great views of the Cotswolds, the Malverns and the Dean Hills from there, and usually the first lambs of the year. One of my favourite places.


Indeed it is a lovely spot. You get the Black Mountains and May Hill too. Didn't notice any lambs today but I'm a wee bit blind at the moment (not eyes but attention). What cafe will you be aiming for?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2016)

The commute was a little different today as Doug joined me for part of it despite it being a bit damp out contrary to what was forecast.

I took him over Lyth Hill to avoid the worst of the morning traffic then to make up for that took the road to Cross Houses and Atcham which is a little longer but avoids a couple of short but sharp climbs. Doug doesn't go as quick as I'm used to when commuting but we still made reasonable time up to the point where we planned to go our seperate ways.

After an "interesting" day at work (can't say any more than that) it was nice to have the ride to clear my head a bit. I was working against the wind but the actual ride time was quite a bit quicker than it felt at the time. There were a couple of loose sheep to negotiate and I was caught by a couple of chatty riders who were heading for Church Stretton. I'd have talked with them for a bit but unfortunately they caught me just before the junction where I turn off that road.


A fraction under 22 miles for the day for me at 12.3 mph average. Doug's ride finished up as 21 miles and he seems happy with his progress so far.





I have to turn off for work about here. Doug about to head his own way.





It might have been cold and drizzly but we still had a much better commute than this lot. It's five miles from here to the next exit - could take a while.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Mar 2016)

Makes you feel a happy cyclist @Rickshaw Phil ..when you see that


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2016)

meta lon said:


> Makes you feel a happy cyclist @Rickshaw Phil ..when you see that


I will admit to feeling a little smug. Thankfully there are no serious injuries reported from the spate of prangs that caused the queues.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2016)

By the time a mate and I got out for a ride this morning, we were on about _Plan 'D'._ 
Initially, there were 5 of us intending to do some Road miles. One chap dropped out due to having to wait in for a parcel. Second chap couldn't make it for some reason or another, so the remaining three of us decided to ride around Harleston Firs on the MTB's.
By this morning, with another chap pulling a sickie with a bad cough, the last two standing, Bob and myself, headed off towards Market Harborough for a sausage sarnie and a coffee. 






The old railway track was as mucky as expected due to the recent rains, but at least the sun was shining.
I didn't think we were heading that way, so had not brought lights with me, so the two tunnels were quite interesting as they are unlit. Still, Bob had a light, so we shared the beam...






One of the fords on today's ride. Sometimes useful for cleaning the mud off the tyres, but not worth it today as they just got covered again after a few miles..






After a stop at the Waterloo Cafe for refreshments, we returned via the same route, as far as Merry Tom crossing, and thence down and up the bridleway to Pitsford Res. Having done a few miles, we decided not to do a circuit, but rode homewards via the 2nd ford on Spectacle Lane. Handy really, as it washed some of the muck off the tyres, and with most of the last miles on tarmac, they stayed clean this time.

Having started off sunny, the last our was in chilly drizzle, with a bit of wind to make it seem even colder. Still, nice to get out for some miles anyway!

A pleasant 40 mile leg stretcher..

https://www.strava.com/activities/507622181


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Mar 2016)

I set off with the intention of meeting up, and keeping up with the Thursday group(faster than the Wednesday ones).but they lost me. I followed on, as i know their route, but soon decided to go elsewhere. I decided to not let the disappointment of being dropped get to me by doing a 60 mile ride at my own pace. That's the first time i've done 60 miles for what must be 30 years!


----------



## Donger (3 Mar 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Indeed it is a lovely spot. You get the Black Mountains and May Hill too. Didn't notice any lambs today but I'm a wee bit blind at the moment (not eyes but attention). What cafe will you be aiming for?


Aiming to stop at Staunton Garden Centre - about half way into a 35 miler. Never tried the place before so don't know what to expect.


----------



## gavgav (3 Mar 2016)

Donger said:


> Aiming to stop at Staunton Garden Centre - about half way into a 35 miler. Never tried the place before so don't know what to expect.


I've stopped there in a car before now. Not a huge choice on the food front but what they do has always seemed nice to me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Mar 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I set off with the intention of meeting up, and keeping up with the Thursday group(faster than the Wednesday ones).but they lost me. I followed on, as i know their route, but soon decided to go elsewhere. I decided to not let the disappointment of being dropped get to me by doing a 60 mile ride at my own pace. That's the first time i've done 60 miles for what must be 30 years!




I had to laugh. I met up at the same place, where another rider i hadn't seen before was waiting. He told me the Thursday group were only slightly faster than the Wednesday group and i had to to wait by the roadside and follow them when they approached. They shot past doing about 20mph, then became a fading image in the foreground. No way could i catch them up to even attempt following them!


----------



## redvision95 (4 Mar 2016)

Had some stuff to get shipped out today for the eBay store. So instead of going to the two post offices within 5 minute walking distance (red dots) i decided to turn it into a ride. 9.2 miles in total which isnt too bad for me. Took me a little over 1hr 15mins.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Mar 2016)

Went out today - the back held up well, I can still feel it but it is hardly notiiceable while cycling

Decided on hill work today

So over Staines Bridge and attacked the Egham hill(s) from a number of angles
Went up :-
Crimp Hill, Tite Hill, Priest Hill, Egham Hill/Middle Hill, Prune Hill, and Egham Hill in that order

Got a few PRs mostly on downhill segments

COmpared to last year when I was doing such things, always felt I had more in the tank afterwards
Pleased too with average (moving) speed of 15.6 mph

24.1 miles @ 15.6 mph and 1289 feet climbed (So 50 feet/mile, about as hilly as I can make a ride in this immediate area))

https://www.strava.com/activities/508293309


----------



## gbb (4 Mar 2016)

Day off, its bright here but windy, mostly a steady 16mph westerly so set off into it, then thought better of it and took a crosswind southerly route to Alconbury.
No desire for speed today (such as mine is) but more a determination to actually get some miles in. 
Warm when the sun was on me, a tad cold when it wasn't, Peterborough, old A605, down Bullock Lane, just keep headed south to Alconbury, over the A1 and back alongside it on the old A! (noisy as hell)
A couple Skylarks trilling away over fields was nice although I couldn't see them, a few odds and sods, but as I approached a Stilton I was thinking...not much birdlife out today, within 1 mile, lo and behold...





14 , yes 14 Red Kite, wheeling over a couple fields of lambs.
Funny thing is, ive seen more in almost exactly the same spot last year...I wonder if someone's putting food out regularly to attract them.

34 miles, no drama, no great speed...revert to type when home and start stuffing my face, just like the old days


----------



## Spartak (4 Mar 2016)

Short ride to the Post office in Winterbourne on the MTB - nice ride thru the country lanes even had some snow flurries !! 






Bridge over River Frome.


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2016)

Continuing with my intention of getting out on a bike every day this year (and needing to build my stamina if I want to possibly attempt another 100 miler some time) I went out for longish ride (for me) north of Ipswich and did an Imperial half-centaury.
The weather was superb! 
Unfortunately I thought it might be a bit cold so I kept the underpants on beneath the shorts. That is a mistake I will not be repeating in a hurry - I am a little sore. 

Still, wonderful weather and I got to ford some brooks which were flooding the roads in places. This near Mickfield.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Mar 2016)

Still decorating, and after putting on a base coat decided to spend the 4hr drying time wisely, so set off on the Boardman CX with a route in mind, hoping to get my March metric 50 in. The first 10 miles were tough, really didn't feel like my legs had any 'go' in them, but once I got out to Chobham I started to feel better. Cracking day for a ride, and finished the last 7 miles in a L/S jersey with no gloves.
A very enjoyable 32.7 miles, the longest I've done for a long time. Puts the Boardman CX Team over 2000 miles in the year I've had it, and really pleased with it too.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Mar 2016)

My first double metric of the year up to Brighton and back today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/508530738

The weather in the outward was lovely. Not so much on the return

















162 miles (216 Km's). My legs are FUBAR.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> My first double metric of the year up to Brighton and back today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/508530738
> 
> ...


The walkway in the middle photo there is where I usually eat my fish & chips.. It seems to have filled up with stones!

Cracking ride!


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> The walkway in the middle photo there is where I usually eat my fish & chips.. It seems to have filled up with stones!
> 
> Cracking ride!



The diggers were putting bucketfuls of aggregate up on that bit ( something to do with that new viewing tower thing ). It was a lot of fun.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> The diggers were putting bucketfuls of aggregate up on that bit ( something to do with that new viewing tower thing ). It was a lot of fun.


I'll check it out next time I'm in Brighton. Probably the 19th of June.. Hopefully they'll have finished it by then.


----------



## Old jon (5 Mar 2016)

It has been a while since the last ride. A friend invited us to a private viewing of her exhibition, seemed a good excuse for a few days in London, so we did. Back to reality this morning, rain and hail before I left the house. But it stopped, so off I went on one of my regular routes. The Holbeck not triangle, Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road, Regent Street with its gormless cycle lane . . .

Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock, Boot Hill and the three lanes into Thorner, along to Bramham, in this clip I was the only one with a tailwind . . .



West Woods Road, with headwind and a wonderful view of the weather north of Wetherby, so left onto the A 58, a quick vanish of a sandwich in Collingham and home I pedalled. Thirty miles in total, should be worth more 'cos of the rain and hail and snow and purple frogs. I may have made up the last bit.


----------



## Diggs (5 Mar 2016)

Well that was a bit cold and wet then. Slightly different route as we headed west to Navestock before looping back in a figure of eight. Good to see a lot of other cyclists out on such a grotty day, the sleet was somewhat unpleasant. 
Still, the bike is now clean, dog's also walked and I've had another coffee and a warm bath
Not too many pics due to the weather


----------



## Archeress (5 Mar 2016)

My Fiance and I got out again for a Saturday ride again. A little further than last week at a shade over 20 miles, but it was a very flat route. We followed the motorway for a significant distance, before cycling under the Second Severn crossing.






We stopped for a bacon bap and cup of tea in a bakery in Severn Beach, about half way round. Then as we cycled back towards home we were due to pass The Mall, so we popped in to mooch around the shops and have a coffee.

Nice leisurely ride, Strava here: https://www.strava.com/activities/509164150

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Mar 2016)

It's been a while since I moaned about the met office, so..........
The forecast for this morning had been just about everything in the last few days, sleet, rain, ice, frost, snow, so I thought sod it, I'll work in the morning & maybe go out on the hybrid in the afternoon if it looks safe enough. Friday, I dust of the crosstrail (which hasn't been used for around 18 months), lube the chain & generally check it over so its good to go.

Wake up this morning, nothing but a little bit of frost which had gone by 9am! Bugger, so I get the work bit done & I'm ready to roll by 12:30 & decide to still take the crosstrail & do a bit of off road riding in the forest enclosures that I started in 4 or 5 years ago but haven't been back to since. 

Once I'd cleared the cobwebs from my SPD shoes I headed across the park & up a muddy pot-holed lane to Woodlands & spent 5 miles around the tracks, getting lost on numerous occasions including ending up in someones garden twice!! At this point I depart & head out onto the tarmac around Minstead before picking up some of the muddier lanes around Furzley that I wouldn't normally do on the roadbike. Nomansland & Landford were next up & bar the odd shower the weather stayed reasonably kind as I headed back to Woodlands & Ashurst for home.

Only 40 miles today, but 40 miles of fun, super slick SRAM gear changing & disc brakes that stopped on a sixpence so thank you met office, I take it all back!

https://www.strava.com/activities/509198901


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2016)

I found it difficult to choose a route today. Having been to the same places numerous times while doing the Imperial Century challenge last year I wanted a change of scene, so after deliberating overnight settled on riding east to Bridgnorth which I haven't cycled to since summer 2014.

This was planned to be my qualifier for the Metric Century challenge so I headed south for starters to add a few miles. This is familiar ground through Condover, Pitchford, Acton Burnell and over the hill to Cardington where I swung round to the north again heading for Hughley and the climb over Wenlock Edge. I'd started out with fingerless gloves on which was fine while the wind was behind me but turning against the wind meant my fingers were quite chilled by the time I reached Church Preen School so I needed a stop to change to full finger ones and said hello to a rider who passed.

After Hughley I was onto the aforementioned climb and could see the other rider ahead of me and not pulling away. I didn't manage to catch him but did find him having a breather at the top of the climb where we had a bit of a chat (he had come from Church Stretton for a bit of a leg stretch as he said the ground conditions were too bad for mountain biking).

Moving on I took the road through Bourton. This is a very pleasant bit of countryside made all the more pleasurable by being slightly downhill for 3 or 4 miles. If following this route the whole way way to Bridgnorth you do end up paying for this though with a steep climb near Monkhopton and another by Criddon Bridge. To be fair there are a couple of cracking steep downhill bits too (got over 34 mph on one of these ).

On the approach to Bridgnorth I dinged my bell at a walker who ignored me as he thought the sound had come from his phone (not the first time that has happened).

I arrived in the town and headed up to the railway station hoping to see something of interest. The next train wasn't due in for an hour and there were no interesting engines in the yard but there was a nice classic car in the car park. It had started life as a Standard 9 saloon but the young chap who owns it had converted it into a roadster and is about to fit a period supercharger as he uses it in competitions.

After a bite of lunch I headed into High Town (Bridgnorth is split into High Town on the hill and Low Town by the river) then after a look round headed along NCN route 45 towards Ironbridge. You start off on tarmac with this route then onto the old railway trackbed which is prvately owned and open as a permissive path. This route was quite rough last time I came this way and today was even worse with the left hand side of the track being a mass of craters for the first couple of miles before settling down to being just rough and muddy. Having the wind against me as well didn't help at all and I didn't get much above 11 mph for the next seven miles.

By the time I got to Coalport I'd had enough of being rattled about so crossed the Severn and headed along the road on the northern bank of the river instead. At Ironbridge I had a pause overlooking the bridge itself and a brief chat with another rider (he'd come over from Wheaton Aston to explore some new routes) before heading onwards to Buildwas.

The wind was getting funnelled along the Ironbridge Gorge so was against me even though I was now heading west and that coupled with tired legs meant I wasn't quick by this point. The climb just before Leighton was really hard (despite being far from the steepest of the day) and I was glad of a rest with a view at the top.

To get the mileage I wanted I couldn't take the most direct route home but instead headed through Wroxeter to Upton Magna before doubling back through Atcham and along the lanes I usually commute on to Condover. I don't know what is up with everyone today but I encountered more bad, aggressive and arrogant driving in the last ten miles than I'd usually encounter in a week or more of commuting. It spoiled the mood a bit and made me avoid the last stretch of busy road in favour of a final slow climb over Lyth Hill. This turned out to be a good thing as it avoided having to do a loop of the village to round up the final mileage.

63 tiring miles completed at a less than stellar 11.9 mph average so the March Metric Century is in the bag.





En route to Cardington. It's not really clear in the photo but the Long Mynd has a covering of snow on the top.





Church Preen School.





Did I mention this route was a bit hilly?





Lovely rolling countryside (but surprisingly hard work to ride).





The non-standard Standard 9





The leaning tower of Bridgnorth. (Remains of Bridgnorth Castle)





The market hall in the centre of High Town (and there is a market on)





The Iron Bridge. If you fancy seeing it in person, this year would be a good time to do so. It's currently being surveyed for a major restoration so will be covered in scaffolding during 2017.





Leighton Bends. It's a lot easier to see the course of the river than last time I was here.





Looking back towards where I've been from Lyth Hill


----------



## rugby bloke (5 Mar 2016)

My rugby game was cancelled due to the state of the pitch so time to squeeze in a gentle 20 miler out to Salcey Forest (between the M1 and Northampton) and home. Still very much working up the fitness and trying to ride some miles into the legs. For a relatively short ride it includes plenty of climbing which is all to the good, plus one decent straight mile sprint to test the CV conditioning. All went pretty well until a long pull into the wind on the way home when all the strength seemed to drain away. Ironically the closest pass I had was by a bloody great pick up towing a horse box. I'm sure he or her would have expected more space if they had been on their horse.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2016)

I only had the chance for a quick utilitarian ride into town, on the old pub bike, to visit the library and wander around the market for a short time. 
It wasn't too chilly on the way in, but with dark grey clouds looming over the area, it got decidedly nippy on the homeward stretch. 






Luckily, I got back just before it started sleeting.
Only 14 miles, but it's always good to blow the cobwebs away..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Mar 2016)

Just Pete and me today. Pete fancied a cafe in Tewkesbury so it seemed like a good idea for me to navigate a different route on the fly. So we headed out on standard lanes for Pendock and Gadfield Elm. The brisk wind was mostly helping. We took to the lanes around Eldersfield. I remembered that there were a couple of dead ends I'd never visited so we went exploring. Nice bit of countryside it turned out to be too and only a pair of horse riders to acknowledge.

Back on plan we headed on still mucky (from the rain) lanes for Haw Bridge and Apperley. We decided the longer lanesy route was better than the ride along the main road into that headwind. No shelter on such a road but hedges work in the lanes. Soon we were sitting in Pete's cafe having a very long chat.

Time to move but our legs had seized. The climb up from The Mythe was challenging. From there we dived back into the lanes for hedgerow help as our direction was directly into the wind. Crossing to Upton a shower was a bit of a nuisance but eased off shortly after. Now it was the standard run back with two pairs of legs requesting an early stop. We ignored those requests to roll home having done a few miles more than we had thought we would. All good tho'.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Mar 2016)

Kudos to all those who got out today,club ride was cancelled today(as was nearby Newmarkets)due to the weather with plenty of black ice about.
Hopefully out tomorrow.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2016)

I did 34 miles this afternoon. It was nice and sunny when i set off at 2.15 but half an hour into the ride we had a hail shower. Luckily i remembered my overshoes and lights as it was freezing cold and very poor visibility. I sailed past one pothole that was made up of a sunken manhole cover and broken tarmac, it must've been 9 inch deep!
My legs were ok today after Thursday's 60 miler. The more you do the easier it gets they say.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Mar 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Kudos to all those who got out today,club ride was cancelled today(as was nearby Newmarkets)due to the weather with plenty of black ice about.
> Hopefully out tomorrow.


Black ice is a state of mind.


----------



## Simontm (6 Mar 2016)

So went out to do a quick twenty but my seat clamp went as I hit the back end of Kingston. Popped into Recycle after all my meagre efforts failed and he said: "Screw was stuck, I unstuck it!" 
Also had a chat about the hairline fracture appearing on the Mavic rim (second wheel for this to happen) so am probably going to get a build after I speak to Specialized and Mavic about this. 
Anyway, my dad was coming round so my 20 miler turned into a quick spin up church lane over to Claygate then back home


----------



## Old jon (6 Mar 2016)

Daft cold it was this morning. That is, I was too daft to realise how cold it was. I may learn.
Had some half formed idea about going out by King Lane, turn right to Wetherby but by the time I reached Jack Lane I had forgotten that one. On to Marshall Street, Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road, Regent Street and carried on to the far end of North Street. Up Meanwood Road, the lower bit now provided with a cycle lane, least said I think, Stonegate Road, Street Lane to Harrogate Road and after a few miles turn right onto Forge Lane to Wike. Then the video :--



followed by the slog of East Keswick. At the top of Potts Hill I pulled in to a side road to let a bus past, thinking I would pull back out immediately behind it. Nope, a car and another cyclist were already there. The cyclist was wrapped up like I wish I was, I could only see the eyes. On to Collingham, Wattle Syke and West Woods Road to Bramham and then Thorner, yesterday morning in reverse, and into the wind. The WHEEEEEEE !! of Boot Hill at about gf 6.5 was reward for all the uphill I had not appreciated earlier. A total of 31.5 miles ridden, I have just about thawed out.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2016)

Not too bad here in North Devon today. It was about 6°c with around 15 mph Westerlies. Decided to go out on my Ridgeback Voyage touring bike for a gentle trundle. Went up from Braunton to Mullacott Cross, turned right and followed the road through to Blackmoor Gate, then on through Brayford to South Molton hanging a right onto the old road that runs parallel to the Link Road towards Barnstaple. On through Filleigh, Swimbridge and Landkey before picking up the Tarka Trail in Barnstaple and back to Braunton. Quite chilly along the edge of Exmoor through Brayford and a strong headwind for about 18 miles back from South Molton.
Enjoyable ride and it was nice to see quite a number of other riders taking advantage of the weather.
Total miles: 44.2
Total climbing: 3000'
Average speed: 13 mph


----------



## Donger (6 Mar 2016)

Another great Sunday club ride. Seven of us today, and a much flatter route than usual. Headed off North of Gloucester past the Ashleworth bird hide and along a lovely quiet lane to Chaceley before turning back away from the Severn for a coffee break at Staunton Garden Centre and back via Highleadon and Highnam. Great company, nice bright (though chilly) weather and lots of great views of the Cotswolds, the Dean Hills and the Malverns today.
Only got the one photo today ... it was meant to be a head-on action shot, but I guess I didn't sprint ahead quite as fast as I thought!





Very little traffic encountered. Even the horrendous roundabout at Over was surprisingly easy to get past. Love it when it goes like that. It was about a 35 mile club ride today, but by the time I had followed @Frazzle back through Quedgeley and then taken the country route home via the Pilot Bridge over the canal and the river bank at Stonebench, I'd done 40.9 really enjoyable miles. Really felt like doing another ride straight away, but a trip to Sainsbury's awaited instead. Loving the early Spring. 
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Pikey (6 Mar 2016)

Just a quick 12 mile trike to explore some routes around the new house, then climbed up Bowden Hill, mainly so I could come back down again 
Really nice day for a trike, even with a beery head from last night's festivities.


----------



## redvision95 (6 Mar 2016)

Wasn't feeling too well this morning but did my best to get a ride in anyway.
Just did my quick ten mile route, from Walsall into Brownhills, straight across to Aldridge then back into Walsall. Was flying on the new bike.
Few tweaks to the bike. Cant wait for the nicer weather to come so I can really start getting the miles in.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Mar 2016)

Im a bit under the weather this week.but a nice little Wakerley ride..and a cafe stop was rather nice..
Hopefully ill feel better for next weeks rides..
Just ordered some new Giro Terraduro mtb shoes from wiggle as they were on offer, that should inspire me .
i sold my AM41 flats and ive got some spd shimano's to sell so ill recoup the 90 quid with a bitof luck.


----------



## theloafer (6 Mar 2016)

my first ride since last August  just a short quick spin but it did feel good to be out hopefully I have regained my interest 
https://www.strava.com/activities/510169169


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2016)

Wow that seemed hard work today . After a dreadful week at work and a day diying yesterday I normally be chomping a the bit for a ride ,but got up this morning suffering from couldn't be bothered . Forced myself out after dinner but not really feeling it . Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland and out to Beacon crossroads and out on Charley Rd .After a junction there was a old guy stopped at the side of the road slowed as I past to see if he was OK .He was just having a rest as I approached the M1 bridge it started to snow .Stopped under the bridge and was considering turned back . Was soon joined my the old guy I just pasted so we chatted for a bit while the snow pasted . Off to the next junction I swung left and the old guy carried straight on . So up through Oaks in Charnwood and up to St Bernard's Abbey and on to Belton ,Shepshed and back down Charley Rd back to Beacon crossroads and the nice steady descent pass the golf course managed to keep it at 30 mph for most of it .Swung left at the crossroads back through Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home . 32.6 miles done at 16 mph with 1720 ft of climbing but just felt hard work and feet were freezing when I got back . for the first time in a long while can't say I really enjoyed it but just stubbornness to a get a metric half century in forced me on and stopped me turning back especially when it snowed


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Mar 2016)

After another week of lurgy a nice tandem ride was in order. It was deceptively chilly out there and I had a slightly hilly route (for here) planned. Jo has done it on her road bike, but we've not done it on the tandem. It's a loop I ride fairly often.

We went through sleepy old Knapwell, and a lady wished us good morning. Beyond the village it got really busy traffic wise for a minute or two. So much for quiet country lanes.

On to Elsworth, again sleepy. I have to stay awake to thread the tandem between the traffic calming humps and the potholes. And then our first hill of the day. At the bottom a bloke came by us on a Cervelo TT bike, I think the bike was better than him as we almost held him to the top, on the decent we were reeling him in but the T junction saved his bacon!

On through Hilton on a silky smooth bit of road before turning toward Graveley. Here you have to do a right/left with 100yds of the A1198 thrown in. It's straight, and cars can fly down here, but lo and behold we were clear, Cambridge CC had the same stroke of luck coming the other way.

Before our second hill of the day at Graveley we saw a male Stonechat huddled up in the base of a roadside Ash tree, not seen a Stonechat round these parts before. We then pushed a buzzard from tree to tree along the road. On the 4th tree he watched us go by, he must have been tired!

Up the slopey drag into Graveley where we had a rearrangement stop....




She looks more deranged than rearranged....

Out of the village and the view to the west was telling us that the weather forecast wasn't 100% accurate...




We had light, but cold rain all the way to our tea stop. It got so cold that it turned to hail for 10 minutes, all I could hear was "OWW!" Every time her face took a hit. It entertained me.

We had our second miracle of the day around this part of the ride when we needed to left/right across the A428 at Croxton. We had a tandem sized break in the traffic! Nearly as good as a lottery win!

We stopped at Waresley garden centre. Last time we were here was early on a Saturday morning when one man and his dog was around, it was a bit different on a Mother's Day afternoon. Paninis and earl grey all round. My garmin said...





Jo was presented with a free pot of daffs from the garden centre, as were all the ladies. Good job we had a pannier!

Not long after the garden centre we saw a fox legging it into Waresley woods. This is where we were we start to pick up a bit of speed after a series of up & downs, we were flying. Unfortunately the horse that was just the other side of the hedge wasn't aware we were there until we'd bombed past, poor old boy crapped himself and went skedaddling away across the field!

It was all going well through the Gransdens and Bourn and then we had a really close and fast pass from a small white van that maybe gave us 6 inches. Bless his little heart.



From Toft it's a dragger up to Hardwick, "bloody hell, it's too long this bit of road" moaned the stoker. Normally I disagree, but today with a cold headwind she may have had a point....

Our top speed was 33.5mph which I said was ok, and the reply I got was priceless.... "That's because you weren't trying" the cheek of it!

Just about 33 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/510152242


----------



## i hate hills (6 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Black ice is a state of mind.


Or " a bum of pain "


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Mar 2016)

Two days worth of rides to report, as I didn't get time to post yesterday. 

Saturday and out early on the road bike with the aim of grabbing a metric half before the weather turned for the worse.
Out on Coal Road and I'd not even made it to Skeltons Lane before it started raining...blooming weather forecasters. 
Anyhow, pushed on down the hill to Thorner with the raindrops feeling like a million tiny daggers to my face, then out on Milner Lane and the long way round towards Brahmam, taking West Woods Road just before the village and heading into the wind for the ride to Wattlesyke Roundabout. Across there and down the cycleway to Wetherby, passed by a racing snake all in black who squeezed by with no warning. Into Wetnerby and over the bridge, where I passed a couple on a tandem heading the other way. Down Horsefair past the bike shop and then over the A1(M) and on to Walton, down past the YOI and prison on what must be the most poorly maintained road in West Yorkshire. Huge craters in the concrete, many filled with water making them lethal to cyclists - now reported but take care if you're out that way. At least I now had the wind mainly at my back after grinding out the outward part of the ride.
Looped around into Thorp Arch where a police BMW was sat checking the traffic (first time I've seen one there and it's a bit off the beaten track for random checks), over the River Wharf and up into Boston Spa. Quick scoot through the village and on to Clifford, then down to Bramham, tackling Town Hill before picking up NCN R66 / Paradise way for a fairly quick run down to Bramham Crossroads and then on towards Aberford.
On the approach to Aberford there were 'Police Speed Check' signs out, so I took it steady down the hill with the tailwind 
Realising I might come up a bit short on miles if I took the direct route home, I carried on through Aberford and out to Garforth, then back up Long Lane to Barwick, then Scholes before adding a few extra streets and a loop around then block to get the required distance logged.

*32.23 miles* (51.87 km) in *2 hrs 20 m* at an average of *13.8 mph* and 1060 ft climbed. Good to get my metric half in for March nice & early and glad I persevered with it. Sorry no photos as it was too cold to stop. 







Sunday is funday (have I said this before?)  so it was out on the hybrid for some mainly off road fun.
Forecast for today was chilly but bright with sunny intervals. It was cold, but grey and gloomy to start. Is it a co-incidence that Peter Gibbs has been the weekend forecaster on BBC breakfast this weekend..? 
Anyhow, local roads down to Cross Gates with a few wisps of (unforecast) snow in the air, across the railway line and up the hill to Austhorpe where I decided to add a loop down to Temple Newsam on to add a bit of variety and a couple of extra miles.
I appreciate that the cycle routes around here are shared spaces (and modify my riding style and speed appropriately), so it would be nice if the Sunday strollers would also acknowledge this and play the game, rather than walking three abreast across the full path and looking at you daft when they finally realise that one of them will have to step slightly to one side...
Anyhow, down to the house where I stopped for a pic and a drink:




Back on the bike I retraced my steps back to Colton, then followed NCN R66 to get back up to Austhorpe. It's a good job that I know the route as there are no signs at all directing cyclists which way to go from the edge of the Temple Newsam through Colton and all the way up to the A6120. I'm sure that there used to be signs, but there aren't any now...hardly encouraging is it? And neither is the state of School Lane which is in an appalling condition. I reported this to the council last autumn but if anything it's in even worse condition now. I was glad I was on the hybrid, that's for sure!
Through Thorp Park and onto the bridleway up to the M1 overbridge, then the fast run down to Garforth, which was almost deserted today 
I decided to stick with R66 and from Garforth headed up Long Lane and then through the woods at Parlington, which were muddy, wet and great fun!  
Through the very wet haunted tunnel and out to Aberford, where I rode up to the Almshouses for another drink and a photo:




I was just texting Mrs ND to say I was turning for home when a guy on a road bike(!) slowed down to ask if I was OK, which was decent of him (I must have looked more knackered than I felt!)
Anyhow, back on the bike and down the hill retracing my route down R66 through the mud, having a great time sliding about and dodging the potholes, back through the tunnel and down to Long lane, turning right up Nanny Goat Lane past the stables to get onto the (muddy) bridleway for the quick descent down to Manston Lane.
Along there and around Pendas Fields, before heading up to home, with a final little loop to push the mileage on.

*19.32 miles* in *1 hr 41 m* at an average of *11.4 mph* with 932 ft climbed. Great fun and a fine way to spend Sunday morning, even if there was a threat of snow in the air all the way round. The bike was absolutely blathered with mud though, so once home it was out with the bike stand for a good clean down and lube. It almost looks like a new bike again


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Black ice is a state of mind.


I agree ... I crashed on black ice on a New Year's Day ride once and certainly DID mind! 

I crashed again about 30 minutes later and I minded that too!

Oh, and then I decided to go for the hat-trick and crashed a third time on my way home. My state of mind was that I minded a lot ...

Having had 3 attempts in 1 ride at breaking a hip/pelvis/arm/leg, collarbone (whatever), I decided that I would do my best to give black ice a miss in future!


----------



## Old jon (6 Mar 2016)

Ooops, just found out the video was not available. Should be there now.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2016)

I had intended to do a half metric century ride today but I called in to have a coffee with my stepdaughter and felt a bit chilled when I set off again. I tried to motivate myself to get the full distance in but was scuppered by the local Boxing Day floods. (Yes, I know it 6th March, but the after-effects linger on ...)

My route: Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, (coffee break), Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Midgley Rd ...

Technically, Midgley Rd was closed due to damage caused by the Boxing Day flooding. A length of retaining wall for the steep road had been washed away by flood water. You know how it is though ... closed to cars, but a cyclist can get through. I rode through a gap in the barrier blocking the top of the road, and began my descent. I had just passed the damaged wall, when I decided to stop and take a few pictures of the damage ...
















I started feeling cold as soon as I stopped so after getting back on the bike I was already having doubts about completing my 50 kms. I decided to change my route to something a little more interesting than the Cragg Vale climb from Mytholmroyd, which I ride rather frequently. The new plan was to ride up Scout Rd and climb to Sowerby village, then round some nice lanes to the A58 above Ripponden.

So ... down Midgley Rd, Mytholmroyd, turned left onto Scout Rd, and then more Road Closed signs!

They do not apply to cyclists - '_We Shall Get Through_'! I set off up the climb but saw some fencing ahead which looked rather more effective than the usual barriers ... I pulled up and thought '_Yep, that looks pretty closed to me!_' 

There had been a landslide after the Boxing Day deluge. It must have been very scary for the householders on the other side of the wall on the left!






It looks like the trees had gone right across the road, but have now been cut back. TBH, there doesn't seem any reason why that footpath on the left couldn't be reopened by moving the fencing back a couple of yards. The road up ahead from that white van is open so it was a bit frustrating not being able to get through with my bike. I did consider hopping over the wall on the right and carrying the bike round the blockage, but decided against it ...






So ... back down Scout Rd into Mytholmroyd, then turned left and did the Cragg Vale climb. One dodgy overtake on the way up (described in another thread). There was still snow on the ground up on the moors and I thought about stopping again and taking a few more pictures, but was getting too cold, so I got straight on with the descent to Littleborough.

I headed back towards Todmorden, still trying to stir up the enthusiasm for an extra 7 km. I had worked out that I would be on 43 km when I got back. Dodgy overtake #2 was enough to convince me to go home, have a shower and get warm!

43 km/27 miles covered and a couple of big hills. A couple of stupid/reckless/aggressive motorists, cold conditions, and a blocked road slightly marred the ride, but overall it was nice to get out of the house and hit the local hills again - I have been slacking since Christmas and am trying to get my mojo back!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2016)

A really tough ride today. I asked @Trickedem to plot a route to Uckfield climbing over the Ashdown Forest. What I did forget is when TD plots routes, he neglects to check out the elevation, he just plots the route on the roads and worries about the climbing later 

So myself, Trickedem and @martint235 spent a cold day heading out into Kent and East Sussex. Taking in every climb that could be found in the 50 miles between home and Uckfield. The ride included the climb through and up to Ashdown Forest in the High Weald. A really nice long climb and an even better descent (maxing out at 45mph) Long and fast with great sight lines and for added goodness, the roads down are great.

Halfway stop was at the Poppins Cafe in Uckfield for a nice brunch of a fry up and a pot of tea. Good refueling for the second half of the ride which shouldn't be as hilly as the first. Well.. perhaps not. A few lanes here and there proved to be very tricky... throwing up some surprisingly tough ascents, including a right nasty 19%er. there was no doubt about it, going was slow and tough. but we kept the pedals turning and we kept on cranking out the miles.

After the long drag of Red Hill we said goodbye to TD, leaving myself and Martin to knock out the remaining up and down miles to home. More miles for Martin then for me and by this time we were both bushed. The climbing taking it's toll.

A great but very hard ride. A cold day but we had some sun, we had some rain and a few flakes of snow but at least the winds were light.
For the 3 of us, that knocks out March's Imperial challenge ride.

108 miles on the clock. Century # 6 for the year, #172 over all, and a future Eddington number for good measure.

Cold but sunny 8am on the Pilgrims Way





Ashdown Forest





Ashdown Forest





Atop Ashdown Forest


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A really tough ride today. I asked @Trickedem to plot a route to Uckfield climbing over the Ashdown Forest. What I did forget is when TD plots routes, he neglects to check out the elevation, he just plots the route on the roads and worries about the climbing later
> 
> So myself, Trickedem and @martint235 spent a cold day heading out into Kent and East Sussex. Taking in every climb that could be found in the 50 miles between home and Uckfield. The ride included the climb through and up to Ashdown Forest in the High Weald. A really nice long climb and an even better descent (maxing out at 45mph) Long and fast with great sight lines and for added goodness, the roads down are great.
> 
> ...




Will you break 200 100s this year?


----------



## tfg71 (6 Mar 2016)

Took my mtb out for a spin this am. First time out since August (3 months post heart attack). Set my Garmin 200 for 5 mile alert so I could do 10 round trip. Eventually got my breathing sorted out and now realise I will have to readjust my setup as was getting pins and needles in hands. Was happy though and did manage 11.49miles all in 59mins. Might try same route again with my road bike and see what the difference is . Thighs felt like jelly when I got off bike at home but coffee and home made black bottom cupcake sorted it. Overall I am chuffed as it is a good starting point and going forward can only get better.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Will you break 200 100s this year?




Probably not. I'm doing much less cycling this year as you can see on MCL compared to other years.Rather then getting out and doing a ride every single weekend come what may. I'm having at least 1 rest weekend.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Mar 2016)

Nice to get the RT-58 out for a change, and with limited time I did a quick (for me) ride out through Lyne, Chobham, Virginia Water and home. 18.1 miles at an average speed of 15.7mph.


----------



## Osprey (6 Mar 2016)

A brilliant sunny morning but a cold North easterly wind and temperatures hovering around 2 degrees made for quite a hard ride. I chose a nice flat ride out around the Loughor estuary down the North Gower coast and up the Carmarthenshire coast through Gowerton, Loughor, Llanelli, Burry Port, and a loop around Pembrey Country Park before joining the coastal Route 4 cycleway back. 34 flat enjoyable miles in the sunshine. Roll on the spring weather.









Route 4 Cycle way near Pembrey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2016)

7.1 miles today, a fine day many people were just wasting due to the winds, which weren't all that bad, really. I had a fine time in the comparative warmth, the old Impact getting ready to resume commuting duties, maybe after this week.
53F
12C
Winds S 21 G30
Relative humidity51%
Barometer 30.06
Fair and breezy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2016)




----------



## martint235 (6 Mar 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A really tough ride today. I asked @Trickedem to plot a route to Uckfield climbing over the Ashdown Forest. What I did forget is when TD plots routes, he neglects to check out the elevation, he just plots the route on the roads and worries about the climbing later
> 
> So myself, Trickedem and @martint235 spent a cold day heading out into Kent and East Sussex. Taking in every climb that could be found in the 50 miles between home and Uckfield. The ride included the climb through and up to Ashdown Forest in the High Weald. A really nice long climb and an even better descent (maxing out at 45mph) Long and fast with great sight lines and for added goodness, the roads down are great.
> 
> ...


I still rate myself as a climber but that was a tough day.( It's already fading as the endomorphins kick in (and the 8.5% beer)


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Mar 2016)

I did 62 miles in 4 hours 31 minutes today. I went to see my mum in St Annes near Blackpool. I went through Walton Le Dale near Preston, Kirkham and Warton before reaching the coast. Then i traveled a few miles up the coast to her home. It was sunny but cold. That's two 60 mile rides this week!


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Mar 2016)

Two rides to report.

Forgot to put yesterdays up(actually too busy watching all the cycling on telly)but was a pretty hard-ish run-out in what was shall we say changeable weather.

Started clouding up before I left and during the ride had a 'nice' mix of sun,rain and hail;to compound things the 520 had re-set itself after the last sync so I had to go through the set-up menu,also the HRM alert set itself too low and kept going off and even after I'd turned it off in the menu it still kept bleeping whenever it went over 166.

Still as said ebove a good tempo ride and a nice work-out to replace the club ride that was cancelled the day before;

https://www.strava.com/activities/510136643

Today's was a short hop from Waterbeach as I was late getting up this morning;nice easy roll in on a nice,bright crisp morning;

https://www.strava.com/activities/510716180


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Black ice is a state of mind.



Maybe so but on an official club ride it's probably better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Aravis (7 Mar 2016)

Strictly speaking "my ride yesterday".

I didn't have time around other commitments to fit in a century, so I decided to make the best of things and do some Garmin testing.

At the end of last month I finally bowed to the inevitable and got myself into Garmin and Strava. Predictably enough I now can't understand how I ever managed without them. Like many I've started with an Edge 200, and I've done a couple of centuries where I've simply started it at the beginning and not touched it until the end. At my current pace a century takes the best part of eight hours and I've had over 50% charge left, which is encouraging especially in cold weather, but on a 200 mile ride I'll need in-flight charging capability to be sure of it lasting to the end. The Garmin, that is, not me.

Although simple walk around tests suggest that in-flight recharging and other interruptions don't affecting recording, that doesn't prove that the ride data will get uploaded to Strava. There's plenty of angst on various forums from people whose Strava stats have been ruined when stuff didn't get recorded as they'd assumed it would. So I did a modest 36 mile ride which included the following, reasoning that I wouldn't too upset if Strava didn't get it exactly right on this occasion:

Pause/Resume
Plug in external power source and continue riding
Detach external power source and continue riding
Stop and power down
Power up and resume
Return home, power down, go indoors and plug in external power source
Detach external power source, power up, resume and go riding again
Stop and save
And I'm glad to report that everything appeared on Strava intact:

https://www.strava.com/activities/510063282

As for the ride, it was absolutely lovely. A shame I couldn't do more in such perfect conditions. This coming Friday looks like a good alternative to target...


----------



## Jon George (7 Mar 2016)

Okay, that was a bit of madness on my part. Yesterday evening I took myself to bed early because of the onset of aches and pains and the beginnings of a cough that generally herald Man Flu. I'm not much better today, but in my quest to cycle at least one mile each day this year, I've just forced myself to go out do a gentle, and slow,1.25 miles around the block. I am now recovering with paracetamol, a cup of tea and am seriously thinking of a lie-down. 
No photos of the ride, but I thought you might like to admire the quantity of packaging Chain Reaction thinks appropriate for the Swisstop pads I received this morning ...


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Mar 2016)

That's March's 50 challenge ride done. Chilly day, but I got the clothes right again and everything stayed warm, even my feet! I must have been under-dressing to let my hands and feet freeze... hmm....

Anyway, no particular plan in mind, other than having a pop at a particular segment that I really given a proper go yet. PR by 11 seconds, happy with that  Wandered around a bit after that to add the extra mileage so I would be at 31 miles when I got home, and I just needed to take the longer way back into the estate to make the distance.

What a beautiful day with wall-to-wall sunshine and light winds, and a lovely easy-going ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/510909171/


----------



## Old jon (7 Mar 2016)

A bit of a ride today, I decided to go to Otley using an undecided route. By the time I had reached the Ring Road, seemingly riding into a headwind all the way, I had had enough, so I took the main road all the way there, a swift sandwich stop and then the main road most of the way back, with a slight diversion through Kirkstall for a change. That's the bit in the video where the towpath has hills . . .



More map perusal is needed for different routes into Wharfedale from where I live. Maybe tomorrow.
Oh, 29.3 miles.


----------



## arranandy (7 Mar 2016)

Brilliant 75km today with just over a 1000m of climbing. Almost perfect conditions - blue skies, sunshine, dry roads and hardly a breath of wind.
Up through Strathaven, over the Ardochrig before dropping down into EK and heading home through Blantyre, Bothwell and Strathclyde Park.
Also took my distance total to over 2000km so far this year


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2016)

Lovely weather today, but a bit nippy out there 
I must confess, I waited until nearly 10:00 before venturing out. Even so, the grass was still covered in frost. 
Having wrapped up fairly well, I wasn't particularly cold, but I only wore my normal specs rather than the cycling wraparounds so my eyeballs got a tad frozen for the first hour..
My plan was to cut through to Overstone and on through Holcot for a circuit or two of Pitsford Reservoir and crunch through the icy puddles for a few miles.






The Res is full at the moment, and quite choppy with the wind blowing across it. 






Unusually, the water was flowing over the weir and down the flood channels today. I've not seen it do that for quite a while.






As the cafe was open, and I had some time to spare, I popped in for an ice cream. Seemed only fair to share it with the local wildlife.Happily, it didn't pinch my flake!!

Back home in time to cut the grass before babysitting my grandson, then pick granddaughter up from school.

23 lovely sunny miles.. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/510839706


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Mar 2016)

Up early today so decided to do a longer commute going in to Cambridge via Soham and Burwell;temperature about zero when I left but a loverly sunrise appeared which lifted the spirits so a couple of pics from the road between Soham and Fordham;









Nice pacy ride in and a PB at the end to finish it off.


https://www.strava.com/activities/511459285/


----------



## Donger (8 Mar 2016)

A completely out of character ride for me today. I read an article the other day claiming that you burn 3 times as much fat if you exercise strenuously before breakfast, so I nipped out this morning for a 20 mile time trial to Splatt Bridge (Frampton on Severn) and back via Elmore. Now I'm sure my clubmates would vouch for the fact that I'm not exactly known for my turn of speed, being generally considered (ahem) rather sedate in my cycling style, and riding easily the heaviest bike in the club. On this occasion, though, I thought I would give it a real go.

Even with my rudimentary maths skills, I could tell to my surprise that I had averaged exactly 15mph by the 10 mile (half way) point even though it had been into the wind all the way. Thought I'd better keep up the effort on the way back, so went nose-to-the-bars despite being pretty nackered. Had to slow down for a horse at one point, and a horse-drawn carriage at another, as well as having to stop for traffic at a T junction. Also caught my mind drifting a bit around the 15 mile mark and gave myself a virtual kick up the backside. Nevertheless got home in a total time of 1 hour 15 mins and 58 secs, *averaging 15.8mph*. I can safely say that's the first time I've ever averaged faster than 15mph over a distance of more than 10 miles, let alone 20, so I'm chuffed with that.

Back to the club's "Chilled Group" ride on Sunday, which is how I prefer my cycling .... but it's nice to know you can turn it on when you need to. I shall be doing a few more pre-breakfast morning time trials and keeping one eye on the scales over the next few weeks. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## redvision95 (8 Mar 2016)

Did my first 50 mile ride today  
The sun shone, Then it rained, It was extremely windy at some points but i did it 
Too tired to type much else, time for tea, shower and bed


----------



## Alex H (8 Mar 2016)

For once, it's not raining and is , but only 7°C, so only a short trip up the Vienne valley to Saint Victurnien.

On the way crossing the main Limoges to Angoulême railway line 






Church at Saint Brice-sur-Vienne






Church at Saint Victurnien 






Finally the lanterne des morts in Saint Victurnien cemetery.







Returned home via Cognac-la-Forêt - 35km in 1.5 hours


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2016)

What a difference in the weather, yesterday when I couldn't get out cold bright and sunny, today I got up to drizzle, but it cleared up by half nine so I thought I'd nip out and do a short ride. I decided to go to the Brandon Marsh Nature Reserve as it wasn't far away and do a scenic ride out, so out of Coventry through Bell Green and Wood End, then Shilton, Withybrook and Monks kirby, and down through Stretton Under Fosse and Brinklow then left through Brettford and into the other side of Coventry to pick up Brandon Lane and into the Reserve. When I left the Reserve I decided I would turn right at the end of Brandon Lane and go back through Bretford then turn right for Church Lawford where I would turn left then down Kings Newnham hill to pick up my route out to ride it in reverse home, it never happened that way, I turned right and up the hill then started to make up the route as I went along, I turned left then left and right across the Easenhall Rd through Harborough Magna and past the radio masts then right towards the roundabout on the A5 rode a short section of the A5 the turned right to Ullesthorpe with the intention of riding my usual route home from Ullesthorpe, but when I got to Monks Kirby instead of turning right by the church I continued through Stretton Under Fosse then turned right onto the Fosse Way and left onto Smeaton Lane to ride in past Coombe Abbey and up Clifford Bridge Rd, Belgrave Rd, Hipswell Highway and Sewall Highway to home. In the end my planned short ride came to 54 miles. Not a nice day for a bike ride, cold and grey with a stiff cold breeze, but at least it stayed dry.

http://www.warwickshirewildlifetrust.org.uk/reserves/brandon-marsh


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Mar 2016)

Therapy very much required today. I headed out on a fairly well known route up here but was stymied by the bridge at Isel being closed. That's a legacy of the mega floods that occurred around these parts a while ago. So it was necessary to ride further up the Derwent to get across. Now my choices had altered so I took to the tough steep climb to get to Ireby. From there I could get back on plan by Torpenhow. This lane is a nice little one and can be a joy to ride. Today hedge clippings and mud spoiled the mood.

Back on original plan it was a stiff and cold headwind which kept my pace well down but I decided to extend the ride to go over Broughton Moor. Today bleak didn't do it justice in its bleakness. I eventually got over to Brigham and began to climb over into the Lorton Valley. Again progess was halted by the closure of the bridge at Southwaite Farm. To get over the Cocker I had to divert by Rogerscale. So I then chose to go up the tiny lane by Armaside where three little brothers were building "Stonehenge". Imagination in play is still alive! I finished off by dropping down over the A66 and up by Embleton. That had been a tough 40 miler. Steep hills aplenty and open exposure to the chill wind too. But the therapy seems to have done its job.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2016)

There was  today. The forecast I looked at said it should have been dry but cloudy, the reality though was that I got 4 miles into the morning commute then the rain started (awkward as it's difficult to dry everything at work).

I hoped for a better trip home especially as Doug was going to schedule his ride to come past my work at about kicking out time and accompany me home. He arrived looking rather damp which wasn't encouraging and after setting out it stayed dry for a short while (about 2 miles this time) before more showers rolled across us.

Doug took it alright but I felt a bit guilty as I wouldn't have suggested he come out to meet me if I'd known how wet it was going to be.

Another 21.9 miles to add to the tally. No photos this time due to not being in the mood.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2016)

Originally, 6 of us were heading off to Thetford Forest for a blast around the trails there. It ended up as 5, as one chap pulled out due to a bad chest and cough... 'Man up!' we said as one!! but he didn't..
As I rode the 8 miles over to meet the lads, I was getting quite damp, and fairly chilly as it was still about 0c and drizzling. Still, a nice mug of hot coffee thawed me out before we set off.






Never mind, eventually, we all fitted into one car with 5 bikes scattered on and behind it..

Happily, by the time we reached Thetford Forest, the rain had stopped and the temperature was a heady 5c! Nearly shorts weather, but not quite yet 

Unlike my previous visit last summer when the place was heaving, the car park was as empty as the trails. We only met one other rider all the time we were there. What a difference a season makes..






With the sound of F15's from RAF Lakenheath rumbling around, we rode around the trails. Some were muddier than others
, but in general, they were more damp and slippery than wet.






Me, washing the wheels..

Some of the bomb holes there are good fun to bounce around, otherwise the trails are fairly flattish. This is what put us off visiting the first time, but there really is much fun to have there for all abilities of rider.






With a mere 11 miles ridden at Thetford, we set off back to the cafe at 15:00 only to find it all shut up. Closed. Fermé. Geschlossen.
Luckily, I'd made a cake to take with us for post-ride sustenance or we'd have been more than peckish!






Anyway, after a play around the Pump Track, the less than sensible ones posed for a piccy..

20 miles for the day, plus a mile or so from were I got dropped off near home, made it a fun day out with plenty of jumps and bumps to keep the juices flowing

https://www.strava.com/activities/511812003


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2016)

A bit of a wet and cold one today, Last chance to recce the TT course before Saturday, Ended at Bike Boutique for a couple of coffee's and a toasted sandwich. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/512441402


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2016)

Wet but warm ride here today, 68F and very nice indeed, despite the rain. Very few other riders beside the one fellow who I saw on a step-through bicycle. I guess the rain, and mid-week timing was cause for a lot of folks to be doing something else, but I had a great time.
68F down to 64F
Winds SW 10, then W 8
Relative humidity 93%
barometer 29.91
Fog and rain


----------



## Jon George (10 Mar 2016)

My Man-Flu continues to prevent me from doing anything longer, or more energetic, than another belligerent 1.5 miles around the block so as to meet my target of cycling every day this year, but the sun encouraged my to take a photo of some crocuses I planted last year that appeared to also be taking advantage of the weather. Now, where did I put that cup of Lemsip ...


----------



## Old jon (10 Mar 2016)

Yesterday's weather was orrible, and I had a new mic delivered, so had to try that out. Got out today though, and found the further out of Leeds I pedalled, the mistier and chillier the weather became. The whole 30.1 miles started with the usual half lost wander around Holbeck, Great George Street and its variously named extensions out to Cinder Bridge, climb the hill to John O' Gaunts and turn left through Woodlesford. There was a humungous truck blocking the road by the station, doing a three point turn and stopping traffic. Eventually overtaking me half way through Swillington . . .

Climb out of Swillington revealed a very misty southern landscape, a very wet mist it was. Ride around the northern side of Garforth and directly on to Lotherton Hall and a less than warm sandwich stop. Well worth the visit, the deer were as near to the road as I have ever seen them, but not close enough for the medium sized camera to record anything good enough to put on here, so settle for this video instead:--



I have seen a tandem lurking in the garage of the first house on the left . . .

Then my standard Aberford, Barwick, Scholes return home. Not many cyclists about, three or four only, but a working day for most folk I reckon.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/513356510

Just a short one to test out the new trail shoes and multi release cleats.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Mar 2016)

Visiting my mother in hospital now that the crisis has passed has eased things a bit. So I decided to ride there and back today. Weather was bright if cloudy and whilst the chill wind was hindering on the way out it wasn't much really. Most of the wind turbines were still. Just the odd one was turning slowly.

I invented a route to avoid the main road. This took me through some familiar villages but it wasn't long before I was reaching the limits of my familiarity. The lumps and bumps tended to flatten somewhat but the dairy farm land continued. A few mistakes getting through the Carlisle streets but no trouble really.

Mother has recovered from the Op now but lots of rehab required now. I headed back into the setting sun recognising some of the way I'd ridden earlier. It does look different when riding the opposite way. That's one way to keep your routes fresh boys and girls. 65 miles with a lot of it on new tarmac today. Lovely


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Mar 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Visiting my mother in hospital now that the crisis has passed has eased things a bit. So I decided to ride there and back today. Weather was bright if cloudy and whilst the chill wind was hindering on the way out it wasn't much really. Most of the wind turbines were still. Just the odd one was turning slowly.
> 
> I invented a route to avoid the main road. This took me through some familiar villages but it wasn't long before I was reaching the limits of my familiarity. The lumps and bumps tended to flatten somewhat but the dairy farm land continued. A few mistakes getting through the Carlisle streets but no trouble really.
> 
> Mother has recovered from the Op now but lots of rehab required now. I headed back into the setting sun recognising some of the way I'd ridden earlier. It does look different when riding the opposite way. That's one way to keep your routes fresh boys and girls. 65 miles with a lot of it on new tarmac today. Lovely


I hope your mum recovers okay .


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2016)

My usual Thursday loop calling at Hatton Locks, but with a couple of twists. I started off in the car, dropped it off at the garage for its MOT and service and picked it up on the way back, when I got to the garage they were just opening up and I got one or two curious looks as I changed into cycle shoes with overshoes, I was already wearing my cycle gear, and got the bike out. It was also my first ride on gears since the end of October, and the three things I found out very quickly were that it appears I was riding last summer with the saddle a smidge too low, about a couple of mm, I checked it out during the ride and the saddle definitely wants to be raised a smidge, I need to spend some time tweaking the gears, they are not quite right, close but not perfect, and I'd forgotten how to use gears, I was on the way back before it all clicked and I started to get it right. The weather wasn't very good, grey and very cold with a stiff cold wind blowing. I did 51 slow miles and I'm knackered tonight.


----------



## Archeress (11 Mar 2016)

Todays ride was sobering. I learnt this morning that Nikki, a friend, had had a cycling accident and broken her back. So the ride was into Southmead Hospital to visit her in the ICU. I feared what I would find, but found that she was in good spirits and has some movement. Her legs are fine but it is her arms that are the problem, particulalry her right arm, which only has the slightest movement and feels all pins and needles.

She had the acciedent whilst reccying a womens mountain biking route with 2 other ride leaders last Sunday. They had already decided the track they were on was no good and were bailing out when the accident happened. Nikki said she was doing les than 5mph when her wheel got caught in a deep rut from a 4x4 and off the bike she went.

I think I'll be doing this ride regularly for the foreseeable future.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I hope your mum recovers okay .


Thanks Rr. She's looking good for a recovery in due course. Might take a while


----------



## mark st1 (11 Mar 2016)

Gave my commuter a good run in after all the group set and wheel upgrades. Feels brilliant well chuffed with it sun was out but a bit fresh. Shimano 105 5800 is well worth the money imo. Not sure if this link will work but a good friend who does all my bike work has just moved premises to an old pub which has been converted to a workshop/cafe. His new website is still being made but it's highly recommended the coffee and cake is excellently priced and tastes sublime. Stopped in today for a Americano and to drool over my half finished bike !
Ride is here 

https://www.strava.com/activities/513976020

And hopefully cafe pictures are here.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=v...hlgds0RJ4/VqMqISGPiWI/AAAAAAAAABY/Mkb-CjzK_cs

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Old jon (11 Mar 2016)

I seem not to do different, half a dozen or so routes that I stick to and all the rest of the map largely ignored. The weather changes, though. So, out into light mist this morning, point out along Great George Street after the wander around the scruffier bits of Holbeck. Crown Point Road, then along the side of the bus station, Regent Street and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock, the sweaty grunt up Boot Hill to the pub, turn left and head for Shadwell along this bit of road :---



Left along Main Street to Slaid Hill, turn right for Wike and East Keswick, the bridge at Linton is still closed, so through Collingham and on to the Town Hall in Wetherby for a sandwich in the sun. At this point I had done 18 miles, so back on the not so busy A 58 to complete 31.9 miles for the round trip. Wondrous.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Mar 2016)

Archeress said:


> Todays ride was sobering. I learnt this morning that Nikki, a friend, had had a cycling accident and broken her back. So the ride was into Southmead Hospital to visit her in the ICU. I feared what I would find, but found that she was in good spirits and has some movement. Her legs are fine but it is her arms that are the problem, particulalry her right arm, which only has the slightest movement and feels all pins and needles.
> 
> She had the acciedent whilst reccying a womens mountain biking route with 2 other ride leaders last Sunday. They had already decided the track they were on was no good and were bailing out when the accident happened. Nikki said she was doing les than 5mph when her wheel got caught in a deep rut from a 4x4 and off the bike she went.
> 
> ...


Hope she recovers well.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2016)

What a fabulous day,work all done by 12...so out i went..
20 mile loop..loads of roadies out in the sunshine..i took my FS for a run as i knew id go off road..
the rain on weds has really filled the drains and rivers..ive never seen Maxey Cut looking like rapids..
its usually a slow moving narrow water way..
Few pics of the drain ...and the start of a good muddy run..

my new Giro Terraduro shoes are ace.got em mucky so initiation over


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2016)

Archeress said:


> Todays ride was sobering. I learnt this morning that Nikki, a friend, had had a cycling accident and broken her back. So the ride was into Southmead Hospital to visit her in the ICU. I feared what I would find, but found that she was in good spirits and has some movement. Her legs are fine but it is her arms that are the problem, particulalry her right arm, which only has the slightest movement and feels all pins and needles.
> 
> She had the acciedent whilst reccying a womens mountain biking route with 2 other ride leaders last Sunday. They had already decided the track they were on was no good and were bailing out when the accident happened. Nikki said she was doing les than 5mph when her wheel got caught in a deep rut from a 4x4 and off the bike she went.
> 
> ...



My best wishes to Nikki for a swift and complete recovery.


----------



## gavroche (11 Mar 2016)

Coming out of two month's hibernation, I took advantage of the lovely weather today , dusted the Giant and went for a 19 miles ride along the seafront. It was nice to be out on the bike again and hope winter is coming to an end and make room for better weather.


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Mar 2016)

Bagged my first 100 km ride of the year today through some lovely countryside . The thighs started to stiffen up a bit for the last 20 km`s, but I was surprised how easy I found it all in all 

http://www.strava.com/activities/514065027


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Mar 2016)

My commute this morning was great! Thick freezing fog. Everything had a frosty covering, brake levers, brake cables, eye lashes and eyebrows. Good fun!
On my return home I felt stronger than I had for a couple of weeks. Not sure if it's because I am, or that I was excited that we were off for a tandem ride.
I was first home, beating Jo by about 3 minutes. 10 minutes later we were off.
Down toward Toft in milky sunshine, spring time feeling good finally!
Up the hill into Kingston and back down the other side to carry on below Bourne and onto Longstowe. Coming through here the other week Jo waved to an old man in his bungalow window, today she saw him throw something at his telly! Bargain Hunt ain't what it used to be!
Next she waved at an old lady doing her dishes, the lady waved back. We must have looked like a Variety Club sunshine coach!
We saw a buzzard sat in a tree, he was watching a pair of mallard below him in a big puddle.
Through the Gransdens, people nodding and smiling at us, it's amazing what sunshine does to people.





Gransden church peeped at us through the trees.
Back home in soft, evening light, commuters tearing home along the old A428 back to Cambourne. A nice 20 miles on a windless afternoon.

https://www.strava.com/activities/514166547


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/514192577

34 odd miles to see my new dentist and stuff.

















Lovely day for it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Mar 2016)

Extended ride home from work that ended up being 101km for this months metric century/fondo.

Nice ride through some Suffolk villages but the lack of planning meant a couple of loops needed at the end to complete the 100.

Flagging at the end and had a sore back probably caused by wearing a rucksack;not the best idea for 100kms,although the Strava info was better than I thought I had done but it did tail off at the end.

Fabric saddle was really comfy so may have found the right model at last.

https://www.strava.com/activities/514124065


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2016)

It was chilly but  here today so I decided to do the long version of my commute this morning. This involves heading south through Condover, Pitchford and Acton Burnell then across to Cressage and north to Wroxeter then onwards to work. As well as being decent weather, all the drivers behaved nicely making for a very pleasant trip overall. My timing was a bit tight so unfortunately I didn't have the luxury of being able to stop for photos.

I had the warehouse door open at work which was nice and I declare that Spring has officially started as the ice cream van came round the estate for the first time this year (all us minions like our gelato.)

A last minute rush of orders meant I was late getting away (leaving it 'til just before the courier comes to order a long list including three chains that have to be cut to length..... grumble, grumble ) so I thought I may as well take a longer quieter route on the way home too. This started out following one of my regular routes but I extended it with a section alongside the river then out of town through the Belle Vue area for a bit of variety. The roads were busy as expected and I had a standoff at a pinch point with one driver who insisted on letting me go first while I was trying to do the same for him. 

28.2 miles for the day. 13.5 mph average.





One from the trip home - The Severn is flowing well with a good lot of white water at the weir. Is anyone missing a tree?


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2016)

What a lovely day for not being at work. After a morning of domestic chores, I took the Cube out into town to collect a parcel from the Post office and for a haircut. Somehow, the 5 mile round trip turned into 12 miles out and 10 miles back with a couple of sections of off roading and a cruise along Felixstowe seafront and the cliff tops..

Out

Home


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Mar 2016)

An early ride for me today as my mum, sister and BiL are descending around lunchtime to attend a family christening tomorrow, so if I'm up early....

Anyhow, today was an arm warmer, buff and light rain jacket kind of day and once or twice the weak sun almost produced shadows.

Down through Comberton and on the rutted lane to Harlton. In Haslingfield we turned up over Chapel Hill then rolled into Barrington. In Shepreth ewes and lambs were in the fields, birds were twittering.
On to Fowlmere and then a turn to Thriplow. They have an annual daffodil weekend in the village, the sign said mid April.... There'll be nowt left!

On to Newton, then a 200yd dash on the A10 which was traffic free before heading back to Haslingfield, where I threatened Thomas with a second ascent of Chapel Hill. I got a negative reply!

Coming into Comberton I signalled to turn right "it'd be rude not to" said I,
"Hmmm" came the grumble from my lazy son.

As I waited at the top for him 2 blokes came by and said "morning", I'm sure one was wearing orange Lycra Jim jams. Nice.

Back home having done a bit over 26 miles just as the sun is burning through.

https://www.strava.com/activities/514681922


----------



## john59 (12 Mar 2016)

A 54 km ride this morning. The weather wasn't as nice as yesterday but still reasonably mild.

New cycle path, now completed, near Powey Lane.




https://www.strava.com/activities/514732286

John


----------



## SteveF (12 Mar 2016)

A 61km ride as part of the half metric challenge, a lovely ride out to Ramsden Heath in spring sunshine, with the added benefit of a sausage and onion baguette and a pint in Orsett...
https://www.strava.com/activities/514938745

A small flotilla:


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Mar 2016)

What a lovely day's weather we have had. Blue Skies, no wind and some warming sunshine. Could this really be Spring? 6 out today including moi and Mrs 26. We headed down through the school where the flooding in the Severn Valley could be seen. Just a small flood by local standards so we were not affected at all. That was good as the Hams were well above water and we could take the flat route to Ashleworth. Our pace was quite low as Rich's strength is still compromised. Lots of water at Ashleworth but none on the road. We looped by Hartpury and arrived at the Trioscape for more chatting, not that the chats had been lacking on the ride out.

Mrs 26 decided we should return by Redmarley D'Abitot so we climbed steadily to Upleadon to take the ups and downs thereafter. At Redmarley the request was for a return by Hollybush. Rich likes that part of the world. So we climbed from Chase End Street to eventually enjoy the nice long freewheel down over the common for Welland. The 2 girls took the shortcut from Danemoor Cross while us hardy chaps looped around by Guarlford. Certainly the nicest day for a gentle outing on two wheels we've had for a very long time.


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Mar 2016)

It now looks like spring has finally sprung, unfortunately however this wasn't the case when I set off from home en-route to Salisbury race course at 7am this morning for the Wiltshire Wildcat sportive when it was minus 1 & very, very foggy!

I'm not sure if I arrived the same time as everyone else or whether the start was delayed as the queue to get going was rather long to say the least but once under way it was down hill & into the fog of the Chalke valley with visibility, I'm guessing, around 75-100 yards.

The first 12 miles or so is a fairly straightish road with a slight incline so a pretty good warm up (although my hands were as cold as they've been all winter) & the first little climb awaited on the 13 mile mark, a 1.1 mile 6% job which got rid of any chilly bits that I had left, although the downhill into the still persisting fog was still decidedly cold.

A couple of sharp turns & a few miles later a similar little climb awaited at Iwerne Minster & with that dispatched it was all fairly straight forward, travelling along quiet roads & country lanes through countless Wiltshire & East Dorset villages, some of which I was familiar with from my own routes.

The 30 mile mark passed & I took on some food & refilled the bottles at a feed station & was quite happy trundling along at my own pace when I became aware of a wheel sucker. Initially I wasn't too phased but it went on for around 5 miles before he went past & I realized I had been leading a 4 man peloton, now the sensible thing would have been for me to just carry on at my own pace but no, I decide to draught them despite being twice their age & a fair old pace followed as we by-passed Cranbourne & headed up to Rockbourne & a steady 2 mile incline where my legs reminded me I was really going to quickly!! 

The final mile was back up the hill we'd come down to start with, which was a bit of a bugger, but with that done it was job done & 67.8 pleasant miles with the sun finally coming out from the fog.

https://www.strava.com/activities/514906349

Ps. Not many photos as you couldn't see much!


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Mar 2016)

Fashion update - today was the first time this year that I've put the sunglasses lenses in my cycling specs. 

Out just after 8, with a pass to cycle all day if I wanted to. I'd already decided today would be an ideal chance to get 50 miles in for the Half Century a Month Challenge, but what about adding an extra 12 miles on for a metric century...would I have the legs for it? 

Local roads and out to Scholes, then on to Barwick, where I turned right down Long Lane to loop round the long way via Garforth, signaling my intent to get the miles in. Left in Garforth and out on the A642 over the M1 and up to Aberford, through the village and then under the A1(M) and the climb to Lotherton Hall, out towards Sherburn (road still in an appalling condition, although a couple of the worst holes have had a shovel of tarmac thrown in them) before taking the left to Saxton.
Left in the village and out to Barkston Ash, then Church Fenton. Round the airfield to Ryther, then down to Cawood, across the swing bridge and up the flood mile, before taking a new road (to me) down to Riccall. Picked up NCN R65 (the Solar Cycle) for a straight run to York. Very busy in places today, which was nice to see.
Just before York, I encountered a pedestrian numpty - he was wandering aimlessly towards me in the middle of the path, so I slowed right down but despite their being ample room for us both with me being right over to the side of the cycleway, he swerved towards me at the last minute, meaning I had to take to the grass nearly having an off.  Maybe I should have just bounced off him...
Anyhow, onwards and up to the Askham Bar P&R, which was an ideal place for a stop and a photo:




Back on the bike and on to the A64 cycle path for a quick run down to the A1237, then across the roundabout (no falling off today) and on to Askham Richard then through the various villages, passing loads of cyclists heading the other way - it's amazing the effect a bit of sunshine can have isn't it?
Eventually took the right towards Thorp Arch Trading Estate and intended to stay on this road right through to Wetherby, but after 3 too close passes between the Trading Estate and the road down to Thorp Arch village (a mile?), I did something I swore I'd never do again on the road bike and turned onto NCN R655. 
Regular readers wil remember That I slated the narrow path, lumpy surface and amount of debris on here when I rode it last year and nothing has changed, although at least I was away from the numpties in their 4x4's.
Although this is a cycle path I only saw a couple of other cyclists, in amongst loads of dog walkers. Most were OK, I slowed down and we got along fine, but there were a couple of members of the "I'm not moving" brigade about to carefully get around.
Through Dog Poo Tunnel (which now apparently has CCTV installed, and co-incidentally, considerably less dog poo...)under the A1(M) and into Wetherby. Past the Church on the Corner, then the fire station with a quick scoot down the Main Street and down to the Wilderness Car Park in the hope of finding an ice cream van. Sadly there was no ice cream van, so I had an energy bar and took a layer off due to the climbing temperatures, then had 5 minutes while I took a couple of pics:







Back on the bike, up the incline and looped back round and over the bridge, past the police station and then took the NCN R66 cycle path up the hill to Wattlesyke roundabout, before taking the road down to Boston Spa.
Through the village and out the other side before taking Bar Lane to loop back to Clifford, then the fast downhill to Bramham where I took on Town Hill, for no better reason than it's there  before heading back to R66 and Paradise Way for the run down to Bramham Crossroads.
Across there and despite starting to feel it in my legs I was determined to get the metric century in now, so pushed on to Aberford where the speed check signs were still out, so I was careful not to exceed 30 mph down the hill 
Right towards Barwick after the bridge and after the quick downhill, the uphill slog that is Cattle Lane. a bit of relief with the downhill to the bridge over Cock Beck, then the seemingly never ending climb up to and through Barwick and I was starting to flag a lot by this point. 
Finally reached the peak of the climb and enjoyed the all too brief downhill to Scholes, where I stopped just after the Coronation Tree - it was no good, for the first time ever I had to break into my emergency supply of Haribo Tangfastic. A quick drink to wash them down and I was ready to go - think Popeye with a tin of spinach.
I barely noticed the slight uphill from there, then the descent down Leeds Road whizzed by. Needing a couple of miles, I added a loop round the Manstons, before heading up towards home, with a final couple of loops to push the mileage up.
Home and had I done it - phone out and Google on screen for a quick miles to km conversion in case another loop around the block was needed - imagine if I was just short after all that effort!!!

*62.25 miles* (that's *100.1 km*) in *4 hrs 29 m* at an average of *13.9 mph*, with 2172ft climbed.  My first metric century in the bag! 
It was blooming hard work over the last 10 miles or so, but I'm so pleased that i stuck with it and thank goodness I had the Haribo with me


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Mar 2016)

I'd already been out this morning with the boy and then my mum, sister el al turned up. After lunch I dropped my sister and her old man into Cambridge so they could watch the rugby, Jo and my mum were up to stuff and the boy had gone chasing girls.... So I went out on my bike!

I did a reverse of yesterday's tandem ride. I saw a pair of buzzards and a pair of kestrels.

This is the front of Great Gransden church





On yesterday's ride in the opposite direction in Little Gransden I saw something I'd not seen before. In my defence there are trees, 2 right angled bends with gravel to keep an eye on, cottages and traffic. But i'd ridden this road a thousand times...




Little Gransden church....! I did go up a dead end lane to take this picture, but it's impressive to miss a huge church from any angle!

20 odd miles in warm sun, fingerless mitts on (didn't have my knees out though!)


https://www.strava.com/activities/514988732


----------



## gbb (12 Mar 2016)

It feels like spring.
This afternoon, togged up in my long sleeve jersey and bib longs, lighter dressed than normal and out, Peterboro toward Whittlesea. Cyclepath from the Key Theatre to the Millenium Bridge generally ok, but forewarned by a cyclist the path to Whittlesea was severely blocked so I opted for the closed North Bank to Dog in a Doublet. All clear, very quiet, turn right at the end toward Whittlesea...flooded, impassable. Ah well, turn left instead to Thorney. This road was extremely quiet as well. Thorney onto Northborough, Newborough, town and home.

Thoroughly thoroughly enjoyed it, no tiredness or heavy legs, just motored along at a respectable pace, nice and sunny and mild.

28 miles...
Dog in a Doublet looking back to P'boro...looks dark but its because the sun was top middle of photo.





Between the Key Theatre and the Millenium Bridge looking toward Whittlesea...





Oystercatchers seen on that opposite bank, Little Egret on farmland near Newborough, waterfoul everywhere look as happy as can be.


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Mar 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> My first metric century in the bag!



Well done


----------



## toffee (12 Mar 2016)

Not been out for a couple of weeks due to family commitments. So today Mrs T and I thought we would find out how steep the one of the hills on our route to Paris will be in a couple of weeks. It would also mean a 40 odd mile ride, which we did with loaded panniers, so it would be good practice.

First off there were loads of cyclists out this morning, don't know where they all came from.







Forty four files there and back with the hill in question topping out at 10%, which we both got up OK.

Took a couple of photos while we were having lunch.

Our bikes





View from lunch stop





Derek


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Mar 2016)

A 2 parter today.

First this.

https://www.strava.com/activities/514553146

Then later, this.

https://www.strava.com/activities/515167271

I am now an employee of British cycling, as an official ride leader, which is the same as being an unofficial ride leader, but I get paid for it now.


----------



## theloafer (12 Mar 2016)

2ND ride this year.. (and out tomorrow) if the legs allow  a very steady ride to GT Ayton with my mate Walter(82) and still getting out past this little gem on the outskirts of Sadberge looked cute .....56 miles





https://www.strava.com/activities/515232751


----------



## Archeress (12 Mar 2016)

A nice 23 mile loop today with my fiance. Out to the garden centre for breakfast, we also picked up some bird feed. Then on to see Rob at Really Useful Bikes for my fiance to buy a nice shiny brass bell to replace the rusting bulb horn. Then it was onto the ring road path and a quick coffee at the Pirate Bay Golf Centre and the final 5 miles home.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## nickyboy (12 Mar 2016)

We're in a transitional phase. On one hand it's still snowy and cold on the tops in the Peak District. On the other hand, the skylarks are singing on the upland pastures.
So, I decided to wear shorts for the first time in 2016. Great conditions. Light southerly, about 7 degrees, watery sunshine. Long loop, Glossop - Bamford - Hathersage - Eyam - Ashford in the Water - Millers Dale - Glossop
Kicked off with my 99th strava ascent of Snake Pass. Never easy. Despite all the snow melting in Glossop, there's still quite a bit on the tops






Amazingly there was a pied wagtail there too

Loads of ups and downs but I was driven on by the prospect of the café at Ashford in the Water. Here's what the White Peak (as opposed to the Dark Peak where I live) looks like






When I got there I wasn't really ready for a stop. Still felt full-ish after the porridge so I pressed on, knowing there was a coffee van at Millers Dale. By the time I got there, 39 miles (and 4,000ft of climbing) in I was really ready for a stop and a refuel

And here it is...built in 1970. Hot chocolate, slice of fruit cake and a twix






Last 10 miles included two more hard climbs and I was starting to lose power. Finally crawled home. 58 miles, 5,800ft of climbing. Legs gone, few beers and an early night


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2016)

In a complete contrast to yesterday's sunshine, this part of Suffolk has been covered by a layer of dull, grey cloud all day. I delayed going out in the hope it would brighten up, but no luck. I had to get out as from now until November I'll either be working at the weekend or spectating at motorsport events so a quick 40 miler was completed. Strangely there didn't appear to be any wind as all the flags & turbines were still, but going west(ish) there was definite wind assistance and a head wind on the way home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/515134485


----------



## Donger (12 Mar 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> ......*62.25 miles* (that's *100.1 km*) in *4 hrs 29 m* at an average of *13.9 mph*, with 2172ft climbed.  My first metric century in the bag!
> It was blooming hard work over the last 10 miles or so, but I'm so pleased that i stuck with it and thank goodness I had the Haribo with me


 (A simple "like" didn't seem enough). Chapeau! Sir.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2016)

Mostly had work and taking care of Mrs. GA after her fall t'other day, as well as bus stuff this morning. I was, however, able to get out for 7 miles and keep up some good speed as well, absolutely deserted out there due to threat of rain. It has sprinkled the whole afternoon and not gotten the streets wet. We are on the very verge of those rainstorms, just far enough south to be out of it entirely. The other day, we were just far enough north to be out of it entirely, so we've been lucky. 
56F
13C
Relative humidity 81%
Winds E12
Barometer 30.01
Cloudy.


----------



## Crandoggler (13 Mar 2016)

Today I didn't want to go out. It was cold, foggy as hell and generally crap. 

Today was hilly and bloody hard going. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/515555696


----------



## Jimidh (13 Mar 2016)

I'm only posting because for once I actually stopped and took a photo!

Yesterday I had my weekly MTB play at Glentress with my son - a nice wee 11 miler half of it up hill and the rest wheening downhill. A good mixture of red and blue routes today.

TBH I'm a pretty useless downhiller especially on the more technical trails where my brain tells my left hand to hit the brakes more often than it should.

I do enjoy it though and the technical climbs are a pretty good workout.


----------



## gavgav (13 Mar 2016)

My 1st small ride of March. I've had a rough week with toothache and ending up having the tooth out on Wednesday and then up most of Thursday night with horrendous pains in my abdomen, which the doctor thinks was possibly a grumbling appendix . Been very tender and feeling sorry for myself for the last few days and so decided to try a short gentle local ride, to see how I felt and one that I could abort at any stage.

Went along the cycle lanes to Heathgates, legs felt lethargic but ok otherwise, then through the estate and along the river towpath into the Quarry Park. Beautiful sunny and mild spring morning meant it was gorgeous down there, with loads of people out walking, cycling and fishing.

Continued up through Porthill and into Copthorne, where a stupid woman pulled out in front of me, onto my side of the road .

Was feeling ok and so went past work and doubled back through the estate and down to Radbrook, up through Nobold, Meole Brace and back home.

Can feel a little bit of tenderness but nothing too bad and so hopefully this has done me good.

Whilst putting the bike away I decided to get the mower out to give the lawn its first cut of the year, and the mower started 1st time!! 

12.1 miles at a gentle 10.9mph avg


----------



## SteveF (13 Mar 2016)

Just a quick 23km local loop in the spring sunshine, certainly blew the cobwebs away and a 14mph average, which I'm quite pleased with on my hybrid..

https://www.strava.com/activities/515680273


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2016)

It's been a long time. I've not looked at the average, it needed a cafe stop, I needed help mounting and dismounting and stopping needed a shoulder to lean on, but I managed 18.5km (roughly 11 miles) and enjoyed it. I don't know if I'll be able to manage it myself unaided but that is my next challenge. Today I'm just content! 






https://www.strava.com/activities/515690477


----------



## Billy Wizz (13 Mar 2016)

Took the road bike down to London did 10 miles it's going back home to Wales where it and I belong nice to get the old thing out. If you look in the background there is one of them fellas that sift around on the banks of The Thames, don't know what you call them.


----------



## Jon George (13 Mar 2016)

Jenkins said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/515134485



This look like a nice route I'll have a go at sometime. (No offence, but I'll skip the bit that has me at your front door. )


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2016)

I only really had the time for a quick fettling ride this morning before having to go to w*rk this afternoon.. Boooo

Still, I sorted the gears change out after replacing the chain and cassette a few day ago. all seems to be running smoothly I'm pleased to say!

As I only took my Crank Brothers multitool with me, but no pump or patches, I stayed within a mile or so of home, 'just in case'.







Swan lake, where I stood in a pile of goose sh*t... Mucky burgers... 






Back home via a circuit of Lings Woods.

Only 8 and a bit miles, but good to get out and stretch the legs.

https://www.strava.com/activities/515750173


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's been a long time. I've not looked at the average, it needed a cafe stop, I needed help mounting and dismounting and stopping needed a shoulder to lean on, but I managed 18.5km (roughly 11 miles) and enjoyed it. I don't know if I'll be able to manage it myself unaided but that is my next challenge. Today I'm just content!
> 
> View attachment 121441
> 
> ...



That's ++likes. Good to see you back.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Mar 2016)

Club run today
First proper ride for over a of turbo sessions
Last week
1) legs ached from heavy hill work out
2) Back ached from moving filing cabinets at home.
3) Needed to see Mum on mother's day

HOwever now have outlined my training plan, and done these two turbo sessions

Was a good ride, only slightly cold at the start.
Went via two hills, Staple Lane and then Newlands Corner from the South
Managed to unship my chain on the latter, but put it back and caught the group by the top

However the descent between these two hills was Comble lane

At the hairpin (about 18%) a rider had gone off and an ambulance was in attendance. Hope he was OK

We refreshed ourselves at the cafe in the garden centre at Clandon House.
Sun was out for the run back

Not fast but another good run

47.44 miles @ 15 mph 1977 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/515864036


----------



## gbb (13 Mar 2016)

Mojo's definately coming back. After yesterdays ride, its sunny albeit a bit chillier this morning so out again on the hybrid. Hampton brickpits, across to Crown lakes near Facet, back toward and around the Ikea distribution depot, across to Stillwells lake and home.
10 miles. Hopelessly overdressed, chilly when I set out, much warmer quite quickly. Tshirt was soaked on my back .
Excellent....


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Mar 2016)

The plan for a longer run this morning was thwarted by SWMBO reminding me she had classes to go to at 9, so a short run out round WGP for me. Only the 14 miles, but brings the week to 130miles so a good one for me.
I enter the Strava distance challenge every month, but if I'm honest I'll never hit the target of 1250km. So the past couple of months I've decided to have a go at the climbing challenge instead. February didn't go too well, but so far for March I'm over 50% so hopeful I may hit the 4500m target. Helps keep me motivated and forces me to get out and do some climbing.


----------



## jhawk (13 Mar 2016)

A short ride out yesterday. My first of the year!


----------



## gavgav (13 Mar 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's been a long time. I've not looked at the average, it needed a cafe stop, I needed help mounting and dismounting and stopping needed a shoulder to lean on, but I managed 18.5km (roughly 11 miles) and enjoyed it. I don't know if I'll be able to manage it myself unaided but that is my next challenge. Today I'm just content!
> 
> View attachment 121441
> 
> ...


Brilliant stuff


----------



## mark st1 (13 Mar 2016)

Had a ride out to Sigma Sport over in Hampton/Richmond wherever it likes to be described as. Some truly beautiful bits of kit over there from bikes to clothing one could do some serious damage if let loose with a credit card . Met @Mr Haematocrit at West Drayton station and had a leisurely spin over to the shop at chatting pace. Neither of us bothered to check the opening times for future reference it's 12.00 pm on a Sunday  had a mooch around the shop staff nice and friendly found my dream wall here 



This little beauty caught my eye the colour up close is gorgeous...



Decided to bin my return train ticket as when we left the shop it was glorious sunshine and the wind had dropped a bit. Parted with Mr H at Heathrow airport and made my way home by the time I got back it was positively fingerless gloves weather I even had this leaky substance on my brow ! Bring on the summer happy days... 

https://www.strava.com/activities/515920913

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Mar 2016)

Taking advantage of the spring sunshine -103.1Km Northenden - Styal - Wilmslow - Alderly Edge - Knolls Green - Ollerton - Swan Green -Twemlow Green - Sweetenham - Hulme Walfield -- Eaton -Gawsworth - Lower Pexhill - Over Alderly - Alderly Edge - Wilmslow - Airport loop a couple of times to make sure I'd do 100 - Gatley - Northenden. Often getting lost and stopping to read the map (and have sandwiches near Over Alerly). Quite tired when I got home, but cleaned 3 bikes, showered then fell asleep. Just woke up.....


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2016)

Target for the day Marchs 100km . Up at 0800 but is proper foggy so hung around till 10.00 and out into to gloomly conditions didn't go for too many layers as the sun will soon burn the fog off !! .Up through Newtown Linford and up Sharply hill and out to Beacon Crossroads and Charley Rd to Shepshed .Took the single track route part of ncr6 to Belton and I've never seen so many cyclist on it came across two large family groups which was nice to see . From Belton to Diseworth and Long Whattonn and across the A6 to Sutton Bonnington .up the climb out of the village I just caught sight of two cyclists going round the bend so an attempt to chase them down round the first bend and Id already caught them . Mine you the dad was towing a child trailer but a scalp is a scalp ! .Into West Leake and catching another cyclist who seemed to be spinning like mad up a slight incline soon pulled alongside and chat away and the guy explained his front gear cable had snapped so he was heading home . Rode into East Leake with him then he turned off and I carried on to Costock , Wysall ,Willoughby on the Wolds .Turned to Grimston then the climb into Saxelby then a nice descent to Asfordby . Two and half hours in so stopped for a break and something to eat in now what's become glorious sunshine just in time I was had been feeling cold upto now but my layering gamble was now correct as it warmed up .So acroos the A607 into the rolling terrain around Gaddesby to Ashby Foeville and Gaddesby and back across the A607 to Rearsby into Thrussington and Ratcliffe on the Wreake and down the lovely Descent of Humble lane into Cossington ,Rothley and Cropston where I realised I was a bit short milage wise so a loop around Cropston .Stopped at the reservoir to check milage and a mature female ride past me seemly just pootling along so back on the bike and I caught her at the crossroads in Cropston from here to Anstey it's a no overtaking stretch of road but cars still squeeze last so sat on her wheel ( wheel sucking really ) as we entered Anstey I came by for a turn on the front next thing I now see flew past me and dropped me like a stone . I would have responded if I didn't have sixty miles in the legs  I should have noticed the tt bars and realised she was perhaps not your average leisure rider . Anyway pride hurt I grind my way home up the last climb . 62.3 miles done it a tad under 4 hours well happy with that . That 3 metric century's down ended the ride in what came be described as lovely spring weather .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Mar 2016)

gavgav said:


> My 1st small ride of March. I've had a rough week with toothache and ending up having the tooth out on Wednesday and then up most of Thursday night with horrendous pains in my abdomen, which the doctor thinks was possibly a grumbling appendix . Been very tender and feeling sorry for myself for the last few days and so decided to try a short gentle local ride, to see how I felt and one that I could abort at any stage.
> 
> Went along the cycle lanes to Heathgates, legs felt lethargic but ok otherwise, then through the estate and along the river towpath into the Quarry Park. Beautiful sunny and mild spring morning meant it was gorgeous down there, with loads of people out walking, cycling and fishing.
> 
> ...


Shame you've had a miserable week I'm glad you got out. After my session in 2013 I can definitely sympathise with the appendix pain.


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's been a long time. I've not looked at the average, it needed a cafe stop, I needed help mounting and dismounting and stopping needed a shoulder to lean on, but I managed 18.5km (roughly 11 miles) and enjoyed it. I don't know if I'll be able to manage it myself unaided but that is my next challenge. Today I'm just content!
> 
> View attachment 121441
> 
> ...


Excellent! Well done! 


Billy Wizz said:


> View attachment 121451
> Took the road bike down to London did 10 miles it's going back home to Wales where it and I belong nice to get the old thing out.* If you look in the background there is one of them fellas that sift around on the banks of The Thames, don't know what you call them.*


I believe mudlark is the word you're looking for.


----------



## Stevec047 (13 Mar 2016)

Well that was a very plesent ride. After 2 weeks off the bike, trade show the first week and a chest infection last week I thought I would go out for an quick 5/6 miler.

Well the weather was so nice and the body was working fine so I ended up heading out towards braintree and taking the back roads through Gosfield and around to Bocking. Looped back through Braintree town and then the long slog up the hill past the college and towards High Garrett before heading back towards Gosfield and completing the loop.

What was going to be a short ride ended up in 19miles in juse of 2 and half hours. Loved every minute of it and nearly had a herd of dear pass in front of me.

Plenty of cyclist out there and with the sun it seems that all of them had a cheery hello given and received.

A couple of idiots on the road one guy in a Ariel Atom supercharged who thought the road was his race track and at one point on my return home decided he would take up the whole road and floor it.

All in all a very lovely ride and fingers crossed this weather continues.


----------



## Archeress (13 Mar 2016)

Another great day for a ride. This time I was out with the club, sorry there are no photos. We headed for The Buttery at Bristol Harbourside. We got there by riding through Blaise Castle, Across the Downs and descended through Ashton Court. After a cuppa and a sausage and egg buttie sat in the sunshine, we headed for home, riding through Eastville Park and the UWE.

Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/515898881

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Spoked Wheels (13 Mar 2016)

A relaxing and enjoyable Sunday ride for me, equally enjoyable to yesterday's ride but different bike and purpose.

There was a little bit of wind today but still warmer than yesterday I'd say.....

A few pictures to share..... Christchurch on the left and Muderford on the ride (first picture)











Bike is nearly ready for first tour this summer. A very comfortable ride, much more than I expected.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Mar 2016)

After a winter slogging into work and back on the CAADX it was nice to get the Merida out for a spin today.

I couldn't believe how light it felt compared to the Cannondale and it seemed that any effort was instantly rewarded.

Decided to head out into the Fens through Holme, Ramsey St. Mary, Benwick and Pondersbridge.

https://www.strava.com/activities/515883671

Was overtaken by some Ramsey Club riders at one point and so joined them (after asking) for a draft for a couple of miles. Thanks guys.












Glorious day for a ride and was well chuffed to average 19.2mph over the 36.2 miles. My first ever 19mph average.

Makes the hard yards through the winter feel worthwhile.

Graham.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2016)

Friday night I agreed to referee the cubs five a side next weekend so needed to get my imperial century for March done this weekend. My hair is greatly overdue a trim and the Tricross needed the mudguard replacing, so with the forecast looking better today than Saturday I decided that Saturday was jobs day and Sunday would be ride day.

I usually go for a ride with our lass on a Sunday, but we went for a walk for a change on Saturday afternoon so I wouldn't feel guilty going out on my own today.

Anyway got up this morning at 6am with the view of going out at 6:30 so I wouldn't need to use lights. Got up and it was chilly but wind wise was calm so looked good. Made a brew and some brekkie and watched the weather forecast which said it was going to be foggy early on and visibility could be as bad as 30 metres, looked out the window and it was getting foggy.

So I decided I would wait until 10am to see if it lifted as I didn't fancy riding in it. By 9 it had cleared a bit and I was getting itchy feet, so the Allez was wheeled out for the first time since I can't remember when and off I went.

For a change I had mapped a route out and I followed it for the first 20 odd miles and in the cold foggy conditions it wasn't pleasant and I wasn't really up for it and was thinking of not doing the 100. Anyway I came across a fella on recumbent hand bike going up to Billesdon, it isn't a massive climb but goes up and down for four or five miles if you start at Great Glen. They look very hard work and as I said morning to him and commented on how hard they looked to ride I gave myself a mental slap and decided to ignore the route I had planned and head out easterly to Hallaton.

By now the wind had picked up, not massively but enough for you to know if you were heading into it. Was hard work to Hallaton but there were loads of cyclists out which always helps with the motivation.

At around 40 miles I had got to Medbourne and the sun at last had pretty much burnt off the fog. The problem now though was if the wind was on my back it was lovely and warm in the sun and I was overdressed, heading into the wind and it was a bit chilly so I just couldn't get my temperature right.

At around 60 miles I was in Fleckney and I stopped at the Coop to grab a sandwich and a drink, I hadn't touched my drinks bottle at all. I noticed that the battery on the Satmap was on red so I plugged in the Goal Zero Flip20 I carry with me, it has to be one of the best bits of kit I carry with me by the time I got home it had fully charged the battery if you use a GPS with a rechargeable battery in it then go buy one! (Disclosure: the company I work for distributes these in the UK there may be alternative inferior products available )

I rode a couple of miles and parked my arse on a bench in Bruntingthorpe and demolished the sandwich and drink (and a packet of crisps!)

When I got to Kimcote I decided if I went 12 or 13 miles south and then reversed my route I could head home and the 100 would be done. I ended up in Rugby before turning around and heading home. Which was quite apt as when I walked into the house I turned the telly on to see the Scots had done the French thus seeing England seal the six nations, just need West Ham to win and it's been a perfect weekend for sport 

Saw masses of riders out today of all shapes and sizes (bikes and riders!) despite the chilly wind and the early fog it definitely feels like spring is pushing winter away for another year.

104.46 miles done in total

https://www.strava.com/activities/516126990


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> After a winter slogging into work and back on the CAADX it was nice to get the Merida out for a spin today.
> 
> I couldn't believe how light it felt compared to the Cannondale and it seemed that any effort was instantly rewarded.
> 
> ...


I have distant family who live around Ramsey Mereside so I now that area well I bet this winters winds were a real pain on the flatlands
19.2 average that some going I struggle to get to 16. Mine you its a bit hillier in Leicestershire


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> Target for the day Marchs 100km . Up at 0800 but is proper foggy so hung around till 10.00 and out into to gloomly conditions didn't go for too many layers as the sun will soon burn the fog off !! .Up through Newtown Linford and up Sharply hill and out to Beacon Crossroads and Charley Rd to Shepshed .Took the single track route part of ncr6 to Belton and I've never seen so many cyclist on it came across two large family groups which was nice to see . From Belton to Diseworth and Long Whattonn and across the A6 to Sutton Bonnington .up the climb out of the village I just caught sight of two cyclists going round the bend so an attempt to chase them down round the first bend and Id already caught them . Mine you the dad was towing a child trailer but a scalp is a scalp ! .Into West Leake and catching another cyclist who seemed to be spinning like made up a slight incline soon pulled alongside and chat away and the guy explained his front gear cable had snapped so he was heading home . Rode into East Leake with him then he turned off and I carried on to Costock , Wysall ,Willoughby on the Wolds .Turned to Grimston then the climb into Saxelby then a nice descent to Asfordby . Two and half hours in so stopped for a break and something to eat in now what's become glorious sunshine just in time I was had been feeling cold upto now but my layering gamble was now correct as it warmed up .So acroos the A607 into the rolling terrain around Gaddesby to Ashby Foeville and Gaddesby and back across the A607 to Rearsby into Thrussington and Ratcliffe on the Wreake and down the lovely Descent of Humble lane into Cossington ,Rothley and Cropston where I realised I was a bit short milage wise so a loop around Cropston .Stopped at the reservoir to check milage and a mature female ride past me seemly just looking along so back on the bike and I caught her at the crossroads in Cropston from here to Anstey it's a no overtaking stretch of road but cars still squeeze last so sat on her wheel ( wheel sucking really ) as we entered Anstey I came by for a turn on the front next thing I now see flew past me and dropped me like a stone . I would have responded if I didn't have sixth miles in the legs  I should have noticed the tt bars and realised she was perhaps not your average leisure rider . Anyway pride hurt I grind my way home up the last climb . 62.3 miles done it a tad under 4 hours well happy with that . That 3 metric century's down ended the tide it what came be described as lovely spring weather .



Strava only gave you 62.0 miles


----------



## Donger (13 Mar 2016)

Ever heard an inner tube go "*Bang!*" so loud that _everyone_ present was convinced there was someone just the other side of a hedge discharging a shotgun? That's what happened today as we were descending down into Elcombe after riding over to Stroud and up the Slad Valley. I actually ducked. The poor unfortunate to whom it happened (and who punctured again a couple of minutes later) was doing his first Kingsway CC club ride since having three punctures in two miles a few months ago on his last club outing and over 200 uneventful miles in between. We actually think the blow-out was due to overheating his wheel rims, as we had been struggling in vain to slow down along a very steep lane where I too had been squeezing my brakes as hard as I possibly could for a good half mile without ever looking like coming to a stop. (I have the stopping distance of an oil tanker at the best of times, but this was one steep SOaB).

Great ride, great company (8 of us today at one point), superb, clear sunny weather, and a nice coffee stop at the Upper Lock Cafe in Stroud. What's not to like? (apart from the punctures). Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Strava only gave you 62.0 miles


A case of strava robbery . Was watching the distance on the cateye bike computer and that reads 62.3 Then upload strava and I was gutted it read 62 nearly went out again but already got changed . In cases of non matching reading cateye is always used as that what I have always used pre strava.
Trust me son  
Would I lie to you
The sun didn't come out north of Leicester until 12.30 by which time I was cold had gambled it would come out earlier


----------



## Dark46 (13 Mar 2016)

First ride for a while. Ended up being eventful and with me coming back with a nice graze on the arm.

Last night I put a Charge saddle on loned to me by @Frazzle . On the way to the meeting point I came across @Donger patiently waiting for the lights to change . We were the first to arrive but it didn't take long for the others to arrive.

Raymond was pleased to see me as these northerners in Gloucester don't really understand us Bristolians!

The fast group only had 3 riders today and the chilled/social group had 7 riders.

The ride was planned by @Donger , so I knew there would be some hills as he loves them. Not sure if that's a Birmingham thing ?

The ride took us from the estate to the A38 where we encounterwd our first idiot. We were riding 2 abreast and there was nothing coming the other way. As he approached us he was immediately on the horn. He kept beeping all the time he was by along side the 7 of us. He was impeded for 1 second. Then he had to stop at the roundabout, where he nearly had a accident pulling away trying to get onto the roundabout before we arrived lol.

So it was down the A38 the turn off for Standish. On the 38 someone in the group ran over a penny washer, but @Frazzle and I stopped and back tracked just in case someone dropped something from their bike. I found 20 whopie!!

It was then through Stonehouse where we met George . (Another KCC member)

From here into Stroud and up Slad Valley. For some reason I always seem to hear things going wrong with my bike, last time I thought I had a broken spoke and this time, god only knows lol.

At the top it was right towards Bisley and Camp. It was while heading down hill from here on @Donger 's favourite road that things started to go wrong.

It was a road for testing brakes, at this point I was I had disc brakes!! First it was all the cr*p in the middle of the road, then a couple of horses as I was already at full pressure on my hoods. I shouted to warn the horses we were there and there were more behind. 

After this Richard and I ran into a small mud patch in the middle of the road. We stopped and looked behind to warn the others to slow down, as we both had a wobble. 

@Donger and @Frazzle came through and then Rob appeared just we heard what sounded like a shotgun going off and a few pigeons took flight. It turned out to be Rob's front tyre exploding! 

Mind you he couldn't pick a more picturesque place to stop. After a inner tube change and a quick photo session we were on the way. 

We went up the next rise and round the corner and his front was down again. ! Poor Rob not having a good day. 

From here we climbed to the main road at Slad and stopped to wait for a clearing in the traffic. When it was clear I was clipping my left foot in and the next thing I knew I was on the floor with everyone laughing except @Donger who had missed it lol. Unfortunately @Frazzle hadn't and was laughing his head off and muttering about Karma! 

So it was back into Stroud and to the Lock Keeper's for a coffee.

From here it was the most direct route home as the coffee stop and punctures had taken it toll on the time.

I've always had people saying my saddle was to low. I was chatting with @Frazzle and adjust the saddle and moved on.

In the end it was a very enjoyable 35 mile ride.


----------



## mark st1 (13 Mar 2016)

Spoked Wheels said:


> A relaxing and enjoyable Sunday ride for me, equally enjoyable to yesterday's ride but different bike and purpose.
> 
> There was a little bit of wind today but still warmer than yesterday I'd say.....
> 
> ...



I lost a plastic football at Mudrford Quay in about 1986 if you find it give me a shout please. Blue one. Spent many a year there as my Nan lived just down the road.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Mar 2016)

Wall to wall sunshine forecast today, so was out just after 9 am for a bit of new ground on the hybrid.

It was nice to have a few less layers on than usual, and I only put my mid weight gloves on rather than the full on winter ones. It was still a little chilly straight out of the door, but I soon warmed up.
The Wyke Beck Way (WBW) is a purpose built cycleway linking Roundhay Park and Temple Newsam, mainly off road, roughly following the route of Wyke beck, and it's been my intention to cycle it for a while. Plus after yesterdays efforts it forms a nice arc never than 3 or so miles from home, with a couple of easy get outs if the legs started to struggle...
Local roads to start with, then across the Ring Road and down through the top part of Seacroft into the mist and on to Wetherby Road where I was to join the route (officially it starts at Tropical World at the other side of Roundhay Park, but I wasn't traipsing all the way up there just to retrace my steps).







Notice how clean the bike looks? That wouldn't last! 
I presume the artwork depicts Beryl Burton and Nicola Adams, but I didn't read the sign, sorry...
There is a sign stating this is NCN R677, but I don't recall seeing another NCN sign at all on this route, just blue signs marked either TN or RP depending which way you're heading.
Anyhow, back on the bike and squeezed through the first A frame gate of the day (there were to be lots ) and on my way.
I used to walk this way to school back in the early 80's and have memories of lots of mud at this time of year, but it's all hard standing now making for easy riding. There's a proper bridge to cross the beck too, rather than having to balance across an iron pipe.
This part is pretty idyllic really and was very quiet, with just a couple of dog walkers through the wooded section down to Easterly Road. Over the dual carriageway and on the cycleway across Arthur's Rein, still alongside the beck and down to the end of North Parkway. There used to be a bridge over the beck here (not any more) so I was surprised to see we continued on the same side past the school and then a short stretch of tarmac road behind the houses and down to the flats, before crossing the bridge onto Fearnville Fields here. Past the sports fields and across the road, then a short stretch down to Foundry Lane, with the WBW then climbing up to curve around the hill side, eventually bringing you to the lower edge of the Killingbeck Office Park. It looks like the route should continue straight on here, but there is a very clear diversion as a compound has been set up for the workers on the Cycle Super Highway on York Road.
Through the Office Park and directed onto the access road for Asda, with signs that direct you straight across the A64 and up Sutton Approach.
Well you would if the traffic lights across the dual carriageway detected bikes...I think I'd still be sat there if a car hadn't come along 
Up the hill and straight on across the railway bridge into Primrose Valley on a meandering path that eventually brought me out half way up Selby Road. Across there and into the Halton Moor Estate where things started to deteriorate. Firstly, it isn't the most salubrious of areas (although early-ish on a Sunday morning no-one was about - summer afternoons might be a very different story), secondly, this section is all on road and thirdly, you really have to keep your wits about you to spot the small route signs. Anyhow, successfully navigated it was off road onto what was probably once a tarmac route round the rear of the flats, but could now best be described as 'mixed' surface, turning right just before the burnt out car to ride between fields before cutting between the woods and Pontefract Lane.
There is a sign post here with both the TN and RP signs pointing the same way...
The surface was deteriorating further here and although still quite rideable the earlier good quality tarmac was now just a memory.
The route then stops suddenly at a barrier on the edge of the golf course with a TN sign. Lots of people have taken a plunge down the side of the barrier here looking at the tyre marks in the mud, but you're still a good way from the end of the route with no more further signs (I think you'd follow the obvious route across the golf course for the most direct way to the house).
There were some yellow signs with a picture of a bike for the "Temple Newsam Trailway", so I followed these off to the right. Good job I was on the hybrid...
I'd stumbled upon a great route through the woods, but you certainly wouldn't want to take a road bike down there, muddy in lots of places and with a couple of quite rough sections and even a banked bit. 
Eventually this brought me out onto an access road running parallel to the M1. No signs (again) so I followed my nose up the hill, then down the other side, where there was a bridleway sign to Temple Newsam. This was actually another tarmac access road, up the biggest hill of the day  which eventually brought me out at the side of Temple Newsam House (again, no signs suggesting a bike route). But what the heck, I was having fun.
Time for a drink and a photo:




I was surprised to find no ice cream van here either (there always used to be 2 or 3 here back in the day...) so I set off again heading for Colton on R66.
My legs felt good, the weather was fine and I was in no rush so I pushed on over now familiar ground, up to Thorp Park and through the gypsy encampment that's sprung up since last week, then the bridleway over the M1 and down through the woods to Garforth, under the railway bridge then back up Nanny Goat Lane and the (still muddy) bridleway back down to Manston Lane, through Pendas Fields and up to home.

*16.55 miles* in *1 hr 34 m* at an average of *10.6mph* and with 915 ft climbed.
In all good fun although I don't know that I'd repeat the full route again. The first section of the WBW is decent enough, as is the ride around the fringes of the Temple Newsam estate once you'd figured out the sparse directions, but the middle bit isn't somewhere I'd generally choose to ride, particularly at different times of the day, which is a shame as this could be a great local resource.
Perhaps it's telling that apart from a young lad being taught to ride by his dad on the section just after Easterly Road, I didn't see a single other cyclist anywhere on the whole WBW? 
That said, I was out on the bike in the sunshine, so it's not a bad use of the time is it?


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Mar 2016)

Well after Sam's christening the sun was shining, so Thomas and I went for a quick 15 mile loop in the sunshine. It was warm enough for me to be a very brave soldier and wear shorts...




It felt good to have them out for a bit, they're looking a bit pale!

We went down Long Road the opposite and easier way today then turned toward Barton into a cheeky little headwind. At Haslingfield we turned off for Harlton and enjoyed a traffic free couple of windless miles




Thomas was tough enough to be gloveless but he wasn't getting his legs out!

Through the Eversdens and on to Kingston before being skinned alive on the drag up through Toft, he's away in the distance somewhere...





I caught him up on the slope up to Hardwick, I let him pull me up though!
A nice end to a good weekend.


http://www.strava.com/activities/516148652/segments/12404045093


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> I have distant family who live around Ramsey Mereside so I now that area well I bet this winters winds were a real pain on the flatlands
> 19.2 average that some going I struggle to get to 16. Mine you its a bit hillier in Leicestetshire



It's unusual for me to head east into the Fens, as it seems to have been windy virtually every day since I really got into cycling last April.

I usually ride to the west of Sawtry (where I live) in the area between Rutland Water and Oundle. There are some hillier bits around there (Ketton and Harringworth spring to mind).

I _did _enjoy riding the flat roads today though and will probably head east more often this summer. Wind permitting.

Graham


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It's unusual for me to head east into the Fens, as it seems to have been windy virtually every day since I really got into cycling last April.
> 
> I usually ride to the west of Sawtry (where I live) in the area between Rutland Water and Oundle. There are some hillier bits around there (Ketton and Harringworth spring to mind).
> 
> ...


It's strange when your not a cyclist you take no notice of the wind
Did a ride last May around Rutland with @dr_pink and @totallyfixed we did Ketton and Harringworth . That viaduct is amazing .Yes it hilly


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Mar 2016)

I've just got back. 60 miles (4 hours 43 minutes) to Lytham St Annes and back to see my mum. Easy getting there but that easterly wind slowed me down on the way back. I've done 200 miles this week, the first time i can remember reaching that figure in one week, so i'm quite chuffed with myself!


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2016)

Oxhill, The Redwings Horse Sanctuary, the destination, 68 miles the journey, my third ride of the week, giving me 173 miles for the week and pushing my mileage for this year over 1000 miles. A day of contrasts, the bike had benefited from Fridays fettling session, I had working gears and could get a good riding rhythm at times, saddle is almost right now, perhaps another mm on height. I started out in bright sunshine with almost no wind and had a lovely ride down through Warwick and Barford, then turned right to go past Charlecote House and found myself groveling into a headwind thinking where did that come from, by the time I had rode through Wellsbourne and was heading past Walton Hall the sun had gone and it was cold grey and misty with a strong bitter cold breeze, I grovelled into it all the from Wellsbourne to Pillerton Priors, once I had worked my way through the village and onto the road to Oxhill I was back to a headwind and it barely let up for the rest of the ride. Between Oxhill and the A422 I surprised a fox first one I've seen for a while. When I left the Cafe I turned left and right to Kineton where I picked up my usual route back from the Deli, I started to see glimpses of the Sun as I rode through Chesterton and by the time I was Coventry side of Long Itchington I was riding in bright sunshine. So not a ride that went to plan but an enjoyable but hard morning on the bike, I'm knackered now but happy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/516215218

116 Km (72 miler), with our local CTC.

A cracking ride, with a good bunch of people.
















Very nice too. We stopped for lunch at a lovely little pub in Denmead, and tea at the Fort Nelson Cafe, on Portsdown hill.


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Mar 2016)

The thighs still felt a bit stiff this morning due to my first 100 km ride of the year on Friday, but I just had to make the most of today`s weather. So, it was a nice and easy 50km ride through some luscious countryside for me today. http://www.strava.com/activities/515800104

Highlight of the day was turning off the A444 after Twycross Zoo towards Orton on the Hill (18km into my ride). I noticed a Common Buzzard just sitting on top of a hedge (eye level) about 50 yards in front of me on the other side of the road. As I get nearer i`m waiting for it to fly off, but to my amazement it just sat there and eyeballed me as I went past it... I was gobsmacked, I must have been 20 feet away from it at most.....

Today was a good day 

Edit : I forgot to say well done to @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Mar 2016)

Back on 2 wheels. The only way is up.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Mar 2016)

First ride in ages, possibly the first of 2016! Ever since I changed jobs and got a different company car my back has been really bad. I simply don't have a Mercedes shaped back. Thanks to the weather I decided to ignore the discomfort and get out.

I know I did around 25 miles but I have no idea how slowly I went as the Garmin battery died inside the first few miles. Very enjoyable in the sunshine!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Mar 2016)

The hills have been calling to me lately so on the first proper spring day of the season I could resist no longer. I was heading for the Stiperstones then the Long Mynd today using the Raleigh for its first proper outing of the year.

I started out with the climb over Lyth Hill then headed through Exfords Green to Pontesbury and Minsterley. There were plenty of cyclists out this morning and I did a good deed for the day when I found a couple stood alongside the Pontesbury - Minsterley cyclepath, tinkering with one of their bikes. I slowed and asked "have you got everything you need?" and knew that assistance was required when the response was "Errrrr......". It was their first outing with brand new, but cheap bikes and the chain had overshifted into the spokes. The "pie plate" had done its job but the chain was well and truly jammed solid behind the block. After a false start where I managed to nick my thumb and bleed profusely over the new paintwork,  between us we eventually freed the chain and rethreaded it and I made sure I didn't let them go before setting the derailleur stops properly.

Getting back on the road I passed through Minsterley and headed for the first big climb of the day up through Snailbeach, Stiperstones, Tankerville and The Bog. There were various stops for photos along the way and I noticed that most of the riders coming the other way had numbers on.... more about that in a bit.

I had a rest and bite to eat at the top of the climb (The Stiperstones proper - not to be confused with the village I rode through earlier) before descending to The Bridges and turning right for Wentnor. At this point I had a moment of uncertainty - over the last year I concentrated on racking up miles and haven't done much in the way of really steep climbs so which way should I head up the Long Mynd? I was already pointed in the direction of Wentnor so just followed my nose and carried on that way.

I ambled round Wentnor taking a few photos then dropped down onto the Prolley Moor and headed for Asterton and the infamous Asterton Bank. I've learned from past mistakes so stopped at the bottom for a drink and to remove most layers before tackling this climb. Fortunately I was here at about lunch time so the road was quiet and for the first time I've climbed this monster without having to stop. The new set up of the bike seems to favour climbing well with none of the tendancy to lift the front wheel that it used to have.

I was greeted at the top by a couple of motorcyclists who said they were impressed I'd tackled it without an engine.

The rest of the climb to the summit seemed quite easy by comparison. It's a shame it was too misty at the top to see much in the way of a view (although other visitors at the top were convincing themselves they could see the Brecon Beacons and Snowdonia.... not today you weren't!)

Moving on I encountered a couple of riders lying in the grass at the summit of The Burway enjoying the sunshine. Their bikes had the same type of ride numbers I'd seen earlier so I asked and it was the Shropshire Devil sportive today - 85 miles of very hilly riding with climbs of the Long Mynd and Stiperstones to finish them off before the last descent into Minsterley. No wonder they were taking a breather.

I carried on down The Burway, getting held up slightly by traffic, then finally headed north on much easier roads with the gradient in my favour for most of the way to home.

41.3 miles for the day at 12.1 mph average. Not bad with the amount of climbing involved.






At Snailbeach. This area used to be famous for lead mining which locally dates back to Roman times. This is up at one of the old mines.





I've climbed from Minsterley through Snailbeach, Stiperstones village and Tankerville, all of which are visible from this view point, if not in the photo itself.





Above Pennerley the landscape becomes more open and wild-looking.





The visitor centre at The Bog. Not open today to the frustration of some visitors (being quite remote I expect doesn't open 'til Easter).





Just past the Stiperstones summit and about to descend towards The Bridges.





The Crown at Wentnor.





Made it to the top of Asterton Bank.





Some of the ponies that roam wild on the Long Mynd.





Oooh, isn't it a long way down. The view into Carding MIll Valley from the edge of The Burway.





Church Stretton. I'm about to go left here and head for home.


----------



## Osprey (13 Mar 2016)

A mild spring day and for the first ride in months no wind. What a difference it makes. An early start down the North Gower road with the high spring tides lapping on the roadside sea wall. A quick diversion where the Loughor estuary marsh road was flooded forced a change of plan to a clockwise route. Through Llanelli and take the cycle route 47 heading due North up through Swiss Valley to Tumble. Back through the B roads through Llannon, Hendy, Pontardulais and Gowerton.
38 miles and 1370 feet climbing.






https://www.strava.com/activities/516328228




North Gower Road, Penclawdd.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Mar 2016)

Blimey! You can tell the clement weather's arrived. I neglect this thread for 24 hours and it just... explodes with activity!
I did the Holmfirth > Meltham > Blackmoorfoot reservoir route today. See post passim for the scenic stuff. Today was about times up the climbs. So of course on the main one I p******ed, didn't I? 

The perils of being a Strava tart... 

Anyhow, it was 46 miles with 2,300 feet of ascending on a rather lovely day, all things considered. Spring rolls on!

https://www.strava.com/activities/516327253


----------



## Glow worm (13 Mar 2016)

A sparkling day here in the flatlands after a foggy start. Temps nudging 50 degrees f (according to my Garmin) / 10 c made it feel very springlike. Quite a noticeable easterly breeze though so on one road it feels warm, turn a corner and you're back to winter.

First off a couple of pics from sunset during a ride a day or so ago.











Couldn't quite get the light settings right on the camera but you get the drift.

Then today's ride through Bottisham, Lode, Upware and Wicken






Wicken Lode in the sunshine. The ground still quite wet so walked the bike for a mile or so as I didn't want to mess up the grass bank. Very pleasant walk it was too.






Returning to my recurring theme of taking crap photos of owls, here's a little owl, sat on some crates near Reach.






Here he is on a log. If you look carefully, or better still, take my word for it, you can see his mate to the right, also atop a log.

It was a good day bird wise- a lovely flock of siskins feeding on some alder, a marsh harrier and a pair of displaying kestrels the highlights. Nature not quite dead yet here in the agri-deserts of East Anglia.

Towards dusk it was getting chilly at 38 degrees/ 3c and almost reached for the gloves. 21 miles here today in total on one of those perfect, memorable spring days.

And great to see you back in the saddle again @SatNavSaysStraightOn


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Mar 2016)

@Rickshaw Phil some lovely scenery up there. I headed out there on a shakedown tour when I was going to try to do an unsupported end to end. Some of those hills!

Some of the houses up there are pretty remote. I rode past one house with a little girl watching me inch painfully past. She ran into the house shouting, "Mummy, I just saw....a person!"

I love the fact at Snailbeach they have areas where you can hunt and take away interesting geological specimens, with their blessing!


----------



## Nomadski (14 Mar 2016)

I got vertigo looking at that Carding Mill Valley picture @Rickshaw Phil!

Well my 1 ride a month isn't doing me much good regarding fitness, so decided now we have some weather which isn't trying to rip my face off, I probably should get out and try and do something more difficult than the routes I've done these last couple of months.

Looking back through my thread asking for advice on good places to cycle near Manchester, Rivington kept coming up. With the aid of some posters, I even had a route planned out I felt I could trust.

It was a bigger distance, and more climbing than I had done in quite a while, so made sure I left early (for me). Headed up through Drinkwater and Outwood Country Parks (really my favourite bit of cycling in Manchester central so far) up to Black Lane.






After taking this photo I stripped much of the "Manchester Required" clothing off and actually got down to "Sunny Surrey" levels of clothing....nice!

Headed thru Walshaw and some nice climbs to Affetside.











As I came down the other side, I found I couldn't shift the front derailleur to the larger 50T chainring. There was absolutely no reistence on the bigger left side shifter.

I stopped to have a look and a nice fella on his own ride stopped to offer suggestions (cabling under hood maybe snapped?) and told me of a few nasty climbs in the area, which I may check out. Or not. Maybe not.

Carrying on, pleased it was at least the larger chainring I couldn't access and not the 34T one I passed through Edgeworth and Turton stopping again near the reservoirs for more pics.


























Some nice (much needed) descents to Belmont where a pheasant walking in church grounds caught my eye. Didn't have time to stop so did a flyby photo which actually turned out alright!






More climbs and along Rivington Road, I realised I was doubling my cycle time by all the mini photo stops I was taking....but I didn't care, this was a ride I was enjoying too much!
















My legs were starting to really struggle with the climbing by the time I saw an oasis....Rivington Village Green Tea Shop, a seemingly very popular stop for all types, and a cracking place to refill.











I looked for local bike shops, and apparently a decent one was down the road in the next town, so I quickly headed off to Rivington Reservoir (which had been the target location for the ride so had to be done).











Other side...






Then headed back on myself to go to Horwich. En route I chatted with a local who I had helped slipstream up the hill (!) and he guided me to the bike shop, although he did say it would actually be closed...damn you google.

While I was cycling, the shifter suddenly came alive and it shifted into the larger chainring....??! No longer mattering about the closed shop, I bid the local farewell and headed back to pick up the route.

A fairly long and bland trip along the A6 only really seeing one op for a pic, quite different from the inbound trip.






About 15 miles from home, the shifter, again, decided to stop working. No tension at all, it was how it was before. No idea so LBS time later this week I figure. 

Stuck again in the 34T I had to coast along a relatively flat 10 miles, legs getting sore, bum shouting out for soft cushions...8 miles to go I had really run out of gas.

Then the last 2 miles I suddenly remembered the fun long downhill section in Agecroft wouldn't be as much fun the other way. A rather unpleasant 4% followed by 7% followed by 4% over a mile was not in tune with my interests at that point.

Hey ho, done, felt very stiff, but have finally got out on a proper decent ride. The views were brilliant, almost too good, and despite stopping plenty, there were umpteen times I wanted to stop for pics, but didn't.

Really want to thank all that recommended Rivington as a destination, and those who gave ideas on routes to take to get there in my thread - @Hacienda71 @User33236 @stephec @Katherine @SteCenturion @Siclo and especially @400bhp whose route I used, and thoroughly enjoyed!

Also showed me how far I have to go to get back into shape for Velothon Wales in May.

https://www.strava.com/activities/516123525/

If anyone has any ideas what might be up with the shifter / front derailleur I'm all ears, and why it worked / didn't work / worked / didn't work!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2016)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn good to see you back here.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> The plan for a longer run this morning was thwarted by SWMBO reminding me she had classes to go to at 9, so a short run out round WGP for me. Only the 14 miles, but brings the week to 130miles so a good one for me.
> I enter the Strava distance challenge every month, but if I'm honest I'll never hit the target of 1250km. So the past couple of months I've decided to have a go at the climbing challenge instead. February didn't go too well, but so far for March I'm over 50% so hopeful I may hit the 4500m target. Helps keep me motivated and forces me to get out and do some climbing.


I have completed that just twice (the hill challenge)
Feb last year, was just crazy hill repeats
October had seriously tough rides and did 25000 feet climbing

Can't seee myself completing distance challenge, surely after a while they are just junk miles?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2016)

First double figure ride of the month just done and suffering now but hey ho it was worth it


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (14 Mar 2016)

Grumpy Junior dragged himself away from his xbox and suggested a ride yesterday (I'm still in shock!) So I suggested a short ride (a
fraction under 7 miles) out to Anchor Head to see if we could find some holey stones (the best place is out at Sand Bay but he didn't fancy going along the toll road,spoil sport) Was lovely weather,the prom was packed with pedestrians so didn't get up much speed and had to keep slowing to a crawl,but was nice to be out!


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Mar 2016)

Two rides to report.

First was a roll out with the better half on a nice bright Sunday;her first ride for a couple of weeks but was able to do a good average and hopefully will get out a bit more now.

Only downside was the 520 re-setting itself so all the settings was messed up;

https://www.strava.com/activities/515902402

Today was the first tubeless commute with the Hutchinson Sectors;really,really nice feeling to them tubeless although they still haven't really seated properly yet especially the rear which had lost pressure.They pump up ok though so probably just need to bed in hopefully but I will persevere with them.

Good average today as I was able to keep rolling along and a couple of short efforts bumped it up as well;good way to start the week;

https://www.strava.com/activities/516687521

Some pic whoring;


----------



## john59 (14 Mar 2016)

I was out by 8.30 am, for a morning ride, the temp was a cool 4c but the sun was shining.

Cycle path on route 568.




Nets cafe.




54 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/516759118

John


----------



## Old jon (14 Mar 2016)

A trip out to Shipley today, birthplace of the bike, to talk about gear change problems ( minor but irritating ) which were solved by fitting a new chain. There is not a lot of interesting riding going out to Shipley unless you take extremely dog leg routes, which I did not. I wanted the job done.
A little video may demonstrate



Oh aye, 25.5 miles round trip.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Mar 2016)

Old jon said:


> A trip out to Shipley today, birthplace of the bike, to talk about gear change problems ( minor but irritating ) which were solved by fitting a new chain. There is not a lot of interesting riding going out to Shipley unless you take extremely dog leg routes, which I did not. I wanted the job done.
> A little video may demonstrate
> 
> 
> ...



Ellis Briggs? That place always looks shut when I pass it.


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Mar 2016)

Such beautiful sun today and little wind, so out with the best bike!

It was so much warmer, I decided to hit some of the hills. Off we go to Armathwaite via Cotehill, hmm, not too bad, lets head to Ainstable.

Climb, climb, climb, stop for a flapjack. Climb out of Ainstable  You really need to get out more now Mike , and finally over to Newbiggin.

Left turn to head for Castle Carrock, which is, on average, gently downhill. Wheee! Flying along now that the hills have woken the legs up, but I'll head over to How street and have a run down there to Warwick Bridge.

Then it was the usual homeward run. Surprised to find a few PB's popping up on Strava, so I can't be in too bad a place 

28 miles of much fun 
https://www.strava.com/activities/516895233/


----------



## Mrs M (14 Mar 2016)

Hired a fat bike for me today and a semi fat for Mr M.
Set off from near Papagayo and worked our way along the coast through Playa Blanca then past where we are staying. Stopped for a healthy brekkie, bacon sandwich and soft drinks. Did some "off road stunts" . Carried on along the coastal path admiring the views. Had to return bikes by 3pm so went back along the roads and cycle paths. Had the bikes 4 hours and did around 18 miles. Magic bikes and great fun to ride .


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2016)

Well it would have been rude not to answer the call of the sun so went out for a very short one.
It was a little windier than I had realised

Just some local loops

14.7 miles @ 17.1 mph 

https://www.strava.com/activities/516897463


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Mar 2016)

Lovely blues skies out there but a chill North Easter blowing. I thought a meander around the lanes near Newent and Kempley would reveal how spring was progressing. That's where the wild daffs are at their densest.

It wasn't too hard on the ride down with a bit of wind assistance. Wild daffs appeared on the climb to Redmarley. Things were looking good. On through the narrow lanes to Oxenhall and Gorsley there were more daffs, especially in the woods around the ford. I looped north for Shaw Common where a walker was transfixed by a veritable picture postcard scene of wild daffs.

On the run through the woods to Kempley Green there were some wood anemones and primrose to be found too. I took the lane for Much Marcle so that I could loop back by St Mary's church and the daff display in the churchyard. Then at Kempley I stopped at the daff field. Some had got going here but time required for the full whack.

Time to head back so lanes again from Dymock to round the southern end of the hills and a brief stop for the Drooping Star of Bethlehem which are in fine form at the moment. I now had a bit of tough riding into the nor-easter. I thought sticking in the Castlemorton lanes would help. They did but there was enough nor-easterly riding for me to get the full "benefit". All good tho' as I'd had a lovely outing making my routing up in the golden triangle and enjoying the results.


----------



## Old jon (14 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Ellis Briggs? That place always looks shut when I pass it.


They moved into a still scruffy shop on Commercial Street ( on the way to Saltaire ) at the beginning of last month. I was told they needed the previous shop premises to expand the workshop into. They have a couple of their hand built bikes in the window right now, marked down by quite a lot.

No I am not on commission.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Mar 2016)

Stonechat said:


> I have completed that just twice (the hill challenge)
> Feb last year, was just crazy hill repeats
> October had seriously tough rides and did 25000 feet climbing
> 
> Can't seee myself completing distance challenge, surely after a while they are just junk miles?



The climbing is tough locally as you know, so I am finding myself doing loops round the local hills to get the numbers up. Last week in the Cotswolds was nice and no shortage of hills there.
Distance challenge has become habit, but no longer realistic as a target.

Todays ride was a short stint in Poole, having dropped the van off to be converted to a camper. Apparently too far to cycle at 90 miles, so the train got me home.


----------



## TeeShot (14 Mar 2016)

A lovely day for going no where in particular. A little loop, Alderley Edge, Henbury, Gawsworth and Jodrell Bank (cafe stop)  
Second ride this year without mudgaurds


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2016)

A lovely ride yesterday through Cheshire with the Chorlton Wanderers to Adlington and Poynton.
My first time up Brookledge Lane without stopping ￼￼! 
Warmest ride of the year, what a contrast from last weekend!

Adlington Hall








A bit of The Middlewood Way


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Mar 2016)

Well two commutes in a row,spring must be here.

Went on a slightly longer route this morning taking in the pleasures of the 20 pence road to Cottenham,once again the Sectors felt ace and another good average without too much effort;tyres seem to be sealing now was only a little bit down this morning and stayed up all the way in.
Think the initial set -up could have been better but as it was the first time fitting tubeless tyres it w's not too bad I suppose and some lessons learnt too.
Back to the ride and saw what I think was a little owl but can't be sure as it was going away from me but it didn't look like a barn owl.

https://www.strava.com/activities/517456938


----------



## john59 (15 Mar 2016)

Managed to nip out for a morning ride before doing some jobs at home. You've got to take advantage of that yellow globe in the sky.

Hadlow Road Station.








Burton.




38 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/517559162


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2016)

10 days short of 4 months since I fractured my spine and 4 ribs, I went for a pootle. Joined the Peak Forest Canal at Romiley, over the aqua duct at Roman Lakes, up through the locks at Marple then onto the Macclesfield Canal as far as Higher Poynton. Didn't stop at the Cafe as it was busy, and cold out - much cooler than the last 4 days.

16 slow miles in 1 hour 30 mins. I felt surprisingly good despite the problems I have. It was actually easier riding, than it is getting out of a chair, or indeed walking.

Photos from the return..

Halfway at the 8 mile point, 






Today's mountain. Surprisingly steep, and it caught me out on the way out. Granny gear for the return...







Nice little 180 degrees ramp off the canal to change 'sides' - another steep slippy bugger.






View down Marple Locks - A total of 16 locks, some engineering !!!






Another Engineering Marvel(s). View of the Viaduct from the Aquaduct over Roman Lakes in Marple










Pleased to get out at last. Not sure I'll be on the road for a long time as my body is still pretty fragile. Hopefully, if a bit warmer I'll stop at the cafe next time (outside seating only). Next adventure is to ride to Portland Basin in Ashton.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> 10 days short of 4 months since I fractured my spine and 4 ribs, I went for a pootle. Joined the Peak Forest Canal at Romiley, over the aqua duct at Roman Lakes, up through the locks at Marple then onto the Macclesfield Canal as far as Higher Poynton. Didn't stop at the Cafe as it was busy, and cold out - much cooler than the last 4 days.
> 
> 16 slow miles in 1 hour 30 mins. I felt surprisingly good despite the problems I have. It was actually easier riding, than it is getting out of a chair, or indeed walking.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Mar 2016)

Chuffed for you @fossyant

Well done


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2016)

Loving the Chunky Monkey 2.4 inch tyres. Very stable and chushty


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> 10 days short of 4 months since I fractured my spine and 4 ribs, I went for a pootle. Joined the Peak Forest Canal at Romiley, over the aqua duct at Roman Lakes, up through the locks at Marple then onto the Macclesfield Canal as far as Higher Poynton. Didn't stop at the Cafe as it was busy, and cold out - much cooler than the last 4 days.
> 
> 16 slow miles in 1 hour 30 mins. I felt surprisingly good despite the problems I have. It was actually easier riding, than it is getting out of a chair, or indeed walking.
> 
> ...



Well done


----------



## Old jon (15 Mar 2016)

Well done @fossyant .deserves much more than a like.

Distinctly cooler this morning, with promises of warmer later. Door to door 31.3 miles this morning, Otley the intended destination and a zigzag route chosen for a change. A lack of concentration and I missed the turn off Water Lane to Office Lock and that probably added two hundred yards to the ride, I just took the next left. Off the towpath at Viaduct Road, up that long Cardigan Road to North Lane, left onto the Otley road as far as Lawnswood, turn left onto Otley Old Road through Ireland Wood and Tinshill and then left again to wander along behind the Leeds and Bradford airport, which was quiet this morning. Turned right on the Bradford - Harrogate Road for my WHEEEEEEEEEEE ! ! ! down Pool Bank and then the valley bottom road to Otley.



The direct road back after a sandwich break, with a small diversion to Kirkstall to ride a bit more towpath than usual and miss all those pesky traffic lights. The warmer later never happened today.


----------



## Crandoggler (15 Mar 2016)

Ugh... 

https://www.strava.com/activities/517674259


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> 10 days short of 4 months since I fractured my spine and 4 ribs, I went for a pootle. Joined the Peak Forest Canal at Romiley, over the aqua duct at Roman Lakes, up through the locks at Marple then onto the Macclesfield Canal as far as Higher Poynton. Didn't stop at the Cafe as it was busy, and cold out - much cooler than the last 4 days.
> 
> 16 slow miles in 1 hour 30 mins. I felt surprisingly good despite the problems I have. It was actually easier riding, than it is getting out of a chair, or indeed walking.
> 
> ...


Brilliant news well done @fossyant take it steady


----------



## Glow worm (15 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> 10 days short of 4 months since I fractured my spine and 4 ribs, I went for a pootle.



Great to see you back in the saddle Foss, Chapeau! Lovely pics too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> 10 days short of 4 months since I fractured my spine and 4 ribs, I went for a pootle. Joined the Peak Forest Canal at Romiley, over the aqua duct at Roman Lakes, up through the locks at Marple then onto the Macclesfield Canal as far as Higher Poynton. Didn't stop at the Cafe as it was busy, and cold out - much cooler than the last 4 days.
> 
> 16 slow miles in 1 hour 30 mins. I felt surprisingly good despite the problems I have. It was actually easier riding, than it is getting out of a chair, or indeed walking.
> 
> ...


----------



## gavgav (15 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> 10 days short of 4 months since I fractured my spine and 4 ribs, I went for a pootle. Joined the Peak Forest Canal at Romiley, over the aqua duct at Roman Lakes, up through the locks at Marple then onto the Macclesfield Canal as far as Higher Poynton. Didn't stop at the Cafe as it was busy, and cold out - much cooler than the last 4 days.
> 
> 16 slow miles in 1 hour 30 mins. I felt surprisingly good despite the problems I have. It was actually easier riding, than it is getting out of a chair, or indeed walking.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news


----------



## Jon George (15 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 121706



Given my predilection to crash into hedgerows and tumble into ditches when I've been on a stage of Le Tour De Cochon and have beers inside me, this is definitely one path I'd have to avoid. 

Today, another little ride to keep up with my challenge of cycling at least a mile every day this year. Fingers crossed, but the Man Flu appears to be abating. Hopefully the sun will still be there when I can manage longer rides - I envy the lot of you, but am thankful for the photos. (And vids @Old jon )


----------



## Alex H (15 Mar 2016)

The thermometer on our south facing veranda says 17°C - the weatherman says it will be sunny and 14°C this afternoon with no cloud 

So why is it that once I get on the bike a few km from home it's  when then _*clouds*_ keep covering the sun.

Today it's a circular route across country to St-Yrieix-sous-Aixe and back by the Vienne valley.

Just outside Cognac-la-Forêt these two ran to the gate to see me off, while I was stopped for a drink. There was a third little white thing, but it didn't seem so bothered.






Another amusing hamlet name






The 12th century church at St-Yrieix-sous-Aixe






Back along the Vienne - here you can actually see the river, most of the time it's hidden by forest and the road goes up and down the valley sides. This is near to St Victurnien.






A bit further along there is a hamlet called Moulin Brulé or burnt mill. The ruin is pictured here.





Another few km and I'm back to Saint Junien. 






Here's a map of the route - 45km in just over 2 hours


----------



## mybike (15 Mar 2016)

OK, the temptation was too great. Despite the fear of getting mud on my new bike I went out.

After the recent weather it was strangely cold with a very fine spray of rain, not enough to get you wet though.

So here we have the obligatory picture of bike and pub.






There are still quite a lot of narrowboats moored up for winter, this trip there were none broken loose.






But spring is on the way, and






Someone has been building themselves a platform to watch the world go by. Nice bench.






I haven't had a lock cottage for a while, so here is one. Not quite as peaceful as it looks, as the railway gantry can just be seen through the trees on the left.






And though this house looks palatial the railway runs just at the back. At least it's not through the middle.






This 18th century cottage is quieter, but to the left is are industrial units.






The Claude Butle making use of it's natural camouflage to hide against a gate.






On my last post I had a picture of houses seen from the canal, this is from the houses looking toward the canal and railway






The local council has a policy of encouraging the demolition of industrial units along the canal and replacing them with housing. This unit is the latest to go.






Well the mud is drying but there's still a lot of it about. The bike performed well, it's a lot lighter than the Tesco special but the lack of rear suspension was surprisingly noticeable. Gears are a lot better though and there wasn't the constant squeaking from the suspension. I didn't manage very well on my hill challenge, but the road was busy so that's my excuse. Truth is probably I'm not fit enough. Not many people out today, it wasn't the nicest of weather. 

12.5 miles max 18 avg 6.8 mph. Year to date, 55.4 miles, Target 400 miles.


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Mar 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 121624
> View attachment 121621
> View attachment 121620
> View attachment 121616
> ...



"Papagayo" means parrot.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2016)

Jon George said:


> [QUOTE="fossyant, post: 4196562, member: 557"
> View attachment 121706



Given my predilection to crash into hedgerows and tumble into ditches when I've been on a stage of Le Tour De Cochon and have beers inside me, this is definitely one path I'd have to avoid. 

Today, another little ride to keep up with my challenge of cycling at least a mile every day this year. Fingers crossed, but the Man Flu appears to be abating. Hopefully the sun will still be there when I can manage longer rides - I envy the lot of you, but am thankful for the photos. (And vids @Old jon )[/QUOTE]

It has a gravitational pull. Remember there is no barrier the other side and it is a serious drop. I used to poop myself walking over it, never mind on a bike. Today, I stopped for photos. I suppose nearly being paralysed changes that ?


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Mar 2016)

Wow.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2016)

Well, my mate Mark had said that he still hadn't done his first 100k..........
It was a beautiful early Spring day yesterday in North Devon, so we arranged to meet up at the Bike Shed in Barnstaple. I rode in from Braunton and he rode in from Northam on the other side of the estuary - a nice gentle warm up for both of us before the joys of Exmoor hills.
Leaving the shop at about 0945, we made our way up the A 39 out of town, turning left after a mile, or so, to head off on the 6 mile climb through Muddiford up to On a Hill garage where we turned right. We followed this road up onto Exmoor and out through Blackmoor Gate, Brayford and Aller Cross before ending up at South Molton for lunch. Double beans on toast and a mug of tea hit the spot for me. Suitable refreshed, we headed off on the Umberleigh road towards Torrington. It was warming up a bit by now and I had to stop at the top of the Atherington climb to remove overshoes, top layer, cap and change gloves to mitts. Phew - it felt like summer!
Next up were the dreaded 'big dippers' at Langridgeford. They are both 20% down and 25% up. The first one isn't so bad as the climb is only about 150 yards. The second is a killer! Hitting the bottom at 50+mph, all momentum is lost after about 50 yds and then you're faced with a 400 yard, one in four, grind to the summit. Don't you just love Devon?!
That saw off another bidon!
After we had recovered, it was on through High Bullen and then to Great Torrington. We dropped down to the Puffing Billy and stopped at the cycle hire centre for a cuppa. From here it was just an easy 20 miles along the Tarka Trail to home. Mark left me at Bideford - chuffed to bits that he'd finally achieved his goal.
My Garmin battery died at Fremington Quay, so I had to record the rest of the ride on my phone.
Well, this pensioner got back home tired, but pleased with an excellent day out. Wish my legs were 40 years younger! LOL
Total mileage: 72
Total climbing: 4600
Average speed: 12.9 mph
Maximum speed: 50.3 mph


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Mar 2016)

Short little roll in from Waterbeach this morning;definately felt springlike today and I wished I'd done a longer run but no time really.

https://www.strava.com/activities/518298224

The Sectors were ace on the cycle path and even just rolling along kept a nice average up;will have to get there a bit earlier to miss the rowers and dog walkers and have a proper bash.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Mar 2016)

@fossyant fantastic news. 
(Sorry it's a day late, OH's b'day yesterday)


----------



## dan_bo (16 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> 10 days short of 4 months since I fractured my spine and 4 ribs, I went for a pootle. Joined the Peak Forest Canal at Romiley, over the aqua duct at Roman Lakes, up through the locks at Marple then onto the Macclesfield Canal as far as Higher Poynton. Didn't stop at the Cafe as it was busy, and cold out - much cooler than the last 4 days.
> 
> 16 slow miles in 1 hour 30 mins. I felt surprisingly good despite the problems I have. It was actually easier riding, than it is getting out of a chair, or indeed walking.
> 
> ...


Nice one foss. Chuffed for ya. Let us know when youre going to Ashton and I'll meet ya for a brew eh.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Mar 2016)

Went out to do a ride with a couple of training exercises in

Did some short sprints and some Hill reps on St Ann's Hill (steepish but not long)
Then went up to Virginia Water and up to Winkfield.
Had intended to do full loop, but we have a delivery so did shorter loop.

Speed less than it could be but there were recovery periods between intervals

39.79 miles @ 15.9 mph
1493 feet climbed

Good ride and there was a chilly wind to contend with, it was just north of east

https://www.strava.com/activities/518439634/


----------



## Old jon (16 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the nod @Jon George , there is another here.

Another deceptive morning and off I went. Into one of those lovely headwinds, which kindly turned into a tailwind on the return journey, but for the first time in months I took a rest threequarters of the way up Boot Hill. At the top, turn right for the first of the lane trilogy, and after the turn onto the final lane comes this bit



On to Bramham and Wetherby and the inevitable vanishing sandwich and back via the A58 to complete 30.9 miles for the day.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Mar 2016)

Forecast was good but there was a bit of condensing mist first thing. The main issue was the chill north easter with just a tad of too much about it. Pete M appeared as arranged in Upton and we took to the standard southerly loop for Drakes Broughton. There isn't much shelter in these lanes and the slog to Strensham had Pete complaining. I've learned he doesn't like wind and these complaints confirmed that. Over the airfield wasn't so bad, or were we just getting used to it? When we swung briefly westwards for the North Piddle lane we had a bit of respite. The lane through North Piddle actually provided some shelter. Indeed Pete said what a lovely lane it was.

We crossed the main Stratford road and gently climbed around Grafton Flyford to drop for Stock Green. Pete was asking how far now. I guessed 5 miles. Just Bradley Green and the wonderfully named Flying Horse Lane and my speedo ticked up 5 miles with just a few hundred yards to the cafe. What a great guess!

I noticed a large number of cars parked up and my spirits dropped. The Jinney Ring isn't known for its speedy service. But lunchtime had brought out the efficient lady servers so we were soon supping soup, cake and tea. I don't know where the time went (chatting if I'm being honest) but we'd stopped well beyond the usual 40 minutes or so. Probably well over the hour (like 1.5 hours) so it was a shock to find we may be marginal on time getting Pete back for an appointment.

We headed for Gallows Green and dodged over the Birmingham canal for Oddingley and a super quiet lane which crosses the canal and then immediately presents one with a level crossing. It's the only one I know where the chap has to come out from his box and open and shut the gates you. I asked about automation. November was the reply. Must get back there before then for an historic photo. I wonder if this is the last personally operated level crossing in the country?

The level crossing man had warned Pete about an up coming hill. Steep but short I said. If one doesn't know about it it comes as quite a surprise as it's pretty flat in these parts. Now back to a fairly standard route by White Ladies Aston and on over to Wadborough. We jinked for a change by Pirton Court before tackling Kinnersley Bank. Back at Upton we found we'd returned in 1 hr 40 mins. It had taken 2 hr 40 mins going out into that wind. No worries. Pete was back in plenty of time and we'd both had a good one. I finished off through standard lanes for home. Not a bad few (69) miles today, sociable, fun and energetic (thanks to that wind).


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4197288, member: 9609"]Spring in the Valleys (think it touched 15°C) - 8 mile in and 8 mile out, 3 hours - I should have took longer, too nice a day for being in a hurry







































[/QUOTE]
Stunning place to ride!! Great photographs ..


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Mar 2016)

A 48 mile there and back ride to Settle from Whalley today. I did another 7 miles after to satisfy my obsessive compulsion to do 50 miles or over on club runs. The wind was tough going, but at least it was dry and sunny. In fact it was that warm on the way back that i took my skullcap off and rolled my sleeves up.


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2016)

Beautiful afternoon sunshine but the wind!!! Still a lovely ride though. 36 miles, down to the Port Salford Greenway to Peel Green and onto The Cadishead Way past Barton Airfield towards Irlam.

A fireless engine from the old soap works on display next to the path.





Then over Warburton Bridge and a lovely view from the top looking back towards Manchester.





An enjoyable ride round the Cheshire lanes in a loop through Dunham Massey.







Then back over the ship canal at Warburton and up through Glazebrook and Culcheth. Home along the East Lancs cycle path. Into the wind for the last 12 miles!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2016)

Trying to stay on track with the climbing challenge this month, so did a couple of loops of St Annes HIll same as @Stonechat before Foxhills, Virginia Water and home. Only 15 miles, 190m climbing. In my defence I did also commute in to work tonight, it's windy...


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Mar 2016)

Very misty morning commute but did a long one via 20 pence road and Cottenham as the traffic is a bit lighter early on.

HRM strap didn't like the cold start,either not registering or giving a low reading and it took until Wilburton to settle down.

https://www.strava.com/activities/519135085

Starting to feel the strength coming back but we'll see tomorrow as I'll be doing a couple of longer in and out runs on the road bike;with that running tubes it'll be a good comparison to this weeks tubeless runs.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Mar 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Trying to stay on track with the climbing challenge this month, so did a couple of loops of St Annes HIll


Where is this please @cosmicbike


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2016)

Yesterdays ride, as usual..
With the weather looking slightly warmer than it actually was, I was glad I wore my skullcap and an extra layer under my thinner jacket. It was the ENE wind that did it!
With that in mind, I headed ENEish for the outward leg, hoping I would catch the tailwinds on the way home. As usual, it sort of worked, but some of the more exposed roads were still a bit breezy.






The map I put in my jersey pocket was looking decidedly damp and tatty by the time I was half way round. I know most of the roads in the area, but at one or two junctions, I stopped to check the best route to ride as the A14 dual carriageway bisects some of the older roads and there is no way I'd risk life and limb by pedalling along it!






I stopped at a favourite place for a cuppa even though I was only a few miles from home, but the cake (Marmalade cake today) and tea are excellent, and the people there are really friendly.






Back home on just over 65 miles, my March metric century, with the bike only needing dusting off for a change.

https://www.strava.com/activities/518591914


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Where is this please @cosmicbike


Just up the road from Thorpe Park


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2016)

Another run this morning, but the opposite direction to Portland Basin in Ashton - it's much closer than expected and rounded a corner after 6 miles and it was there. Fair bit of renovation works going on, so made access a little tricky. Came back the same way but dropped down into Tame Valley and the TPT near Gee Cross. Total of 12 miles in and hour and a bit. Saw a lad on a BSO leaving Portland Basin, but I couldn't catch him. These 3 and a bit months haven't been good for fitness.

Duckinfield Weighted Bridge







Portland Basin Water Wheel





Portland Basin





Super smooth surface this side





Weir in Tame Valley TPT


----------



## mark st1 (17 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Another run this morning, but the opposite direction to Portland Basin in Ashton - it's much closer than expected and rounded a corner after 6 miles and it was there. Fair bit of renovation works going on, so made access a little tricky. Came back the same way but dropped down into Tame Valley and the TPT near Gee Cross. Total of 12 miles in and hour and a bit. Saw a lad on a BSO leaving Portland Basin, but I couldn't catch him. These 3 and a bit months haven't been good for fitness.
> 
> Duckinfield Weighted Bridge
> 
> ...



Love a water wheel  Smart pictures.


----------



## Jon George (17 Mar 2016)

My envy at all you people out there enjoying the sun forced me to try a longer ride than just around the block today and so I managed 10 miles (in lycra and spandex and fingerless gloves, no less) out to Levington and back. It was at a gentle pootle, but I'm still experiencing the odd coughing fit an hour afterwards. Still, on the bright side, when I was smoking twenty years ago and was a couch slob, such Man Flu would have had me fighting for breath and thinking about calling the doctor.

A pic overlooking The Orwell.


----------



## wait4me (17 Mar 2016)

Middle of March and today was my first ride this year. Excuses aplenty 3 week holiday, man flu, cr.p weather, day after day of wind (the natures not mine).
Judging from the last 2 years I expected a wheezing end to a short ride. After about 3 1/2 miles out I decided it was too b cold so set off back home a mile later a gentleman driving an MR2 decided to pass within 3" of my bars. He ignored my wave, but he was heading towards a closed road and had to turn round I stopped with my bike across his side of the road but was obviously was in a hurry as he went across the road to avoid me. FFS I'm 68 year old don't engage in physical confrontations and would have calmly(ish) explained how dangerous he was. But the bonus for me was I forgot about the cold extended my return a bit, still only did about 10 miles but felt good when home and I'm going again tomorrow


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2016)

My usual Thursday loop, 53 miles calling in at Hatton Locks. Last night I raised the saddle another mm and appear to have hit the sweet spot now, I also tweaked the gears a touch, compensated for them settling in, I've got the gears working well now. So it was a nice ride, I was comfortable and strong on the bike this morning and was able to get a good riding rhythm going. The weather was the same as its been for a while now, cold with a bitter strong breeze blowing, cloudy in the morning with the sun breaking through in the afternoon when I was almost home. the ride out with the tail wind most of the time was nice but the ride across Coventry at the end was a slog into the wind.. I left slightly later than I have over the last few weeks but was still among the school run Mums for my ride across Coventry, it was not so busy this morning though. Another enjoyable morning on the bike and I'm looking forward to the summer and some warm sun on my back.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Mar 2016)

A 58 mile out and back to visit a couple of bike shops today.

I was with my mate Steve who was on his CX, so not much time to take pics - you don't get a minute's peace riding with a ruddy roadie.

We set off from Sunderland before 7am and made (reluctantly in my case) good time to Newcastle, where I did get the chance to take the obligatory blinking eye Millennium Bridge pic.






We popped over the bridge then along the north side of the Tyne, heading for Wylam, then Prudhoe in Northumberland, which has become an unlikely cycle retailing hotspot.

There's Giant 'Newcastle' and another shop/cafe called Cycle Art.

The Giant store is as you'd expect, full of Giants.

I still have half a mind to get a CX/gravel bike, and was quite taken with the Anyroad.

Odd looking bike, but it has a triple on the front and fairly high bars for a drop bar bike, both of which I would want.

Across the industrial estate car park is Cycle Art, which is higher end than most shops.

Lots of Cervelo in there, and a Colnago or two.

Their 'budget' range is Ridley, more CX models than you could shake a stick at.

A couple had sensibly low gearing, although they all had compact doubles.

Pick for me was the Sabbaths.

One I particularly liked was a tourer with V-brakes and bar end shifters, makes a lot of sense if you can persuade the head to rule the "I want the latest stuff' heart.

We left the shops and crossed Ovingham Bridge, which is closed to road traffic, but open to cyclists and walkers, but not horses.

Cyclists are supposed to push, which gave me another chance of a quick pic, although it doesn't quite do the beauty of the Tyne valley justice.





One of my mate Steve's redeeming qualities is he does like to stop for a brew, so we had a hot drink and a scone in Wylam.





Pleasantly warm sitting outside in the sun.

We cracked on back to Newcastle, and onwards, not least because as the afternoon wore on it began to get chilly again.

Lots of school traffic - and pupils - around Heworth, one of whom called out the classic line: "Give us a ride on your bike, mister."

Remarkably, I was allowed to stop for another cuppa as we neared Sunderland.

That was probably because Steve forgot to bring a bottle - you can see his empty cage in the Ovingham Bridge pic.

Despite what I would call pressing on (which will have done me no harm), it was still late afternoon by the time we got home.

I wonder where the time went, but I suppose it proves the saying about time flying when you are having fun.

Here's the links to the shops, worth a visit if you get the chance.

http://www.giant-newcastle.co.uk/en-GB/

http://cycle-art.co.uk/


----------



## gavgav (17 Mar 2016)

A glorious sunny day in Shropshire enticed me out for an early evening ride after work. However......I really didn't have enough layers on, as it was ruddy freezing cold out there  and I should have had full winter gear on! I hope it warms up soon.

Took the cycle paths to Heathgates and then the old canal path to Uffington, before joining the road to Upton Magna.

Climbed up East Haughmond, spooking a very skitzy horse in a field, who was bucking and bronking so much that I thought it was going to jump the hedge into the road . I also came around the corner, at the bottom of the climb, to see 2 deer in the road! They soon scarpered into the nearby woods.

Took the nice downhill section towards the Pelham Rd and stopped to change my gloves to the full winter one's.

Arrived back in Upton Magna and then continued to Berwick Wharf, Atcham and Betton Abbots, before joining the horrid A458 for the short section and back home.

17.7 miles


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Mar 2016)

gavgav said:


> A glorious sunny day in Shropshire enticed me out for an early evening ride after work. However......I really didn't have enough layers on, as it was ruddy freezing cold out there  and I should have had full winter gear on! I hope it warms up soon.
> 
> Took the cycle paths to Heathgates and then the old canal path to Uffington, before joining the road to Upton Magna.
> 
> ...



Never mind the horse Gav, it's the deer I'd be worrying about.

Beware of horned beasts, as the saying goes.


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Mar 2016)

Similar to @gavgav above, I too was lulled into a false sense of warmth by the clear blue skies & actually went out in shorts but got as far as the front garden before coming back for my Nora Batty knee warmers!

Regular mid-week sortie, down to the flatlands of the southern half of the New Forest with the chilly easterly breeze mixing with the chilly coastal breeze & combining to block out any warmth from the bright sunshine that stuck around all afternoon.

There were a fair others out today as I took in Colbury, Beaulieu, Norleywood & East Boldre for a 30 mile round trip. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/519389030


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Mar 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> A 58 mile out and back to visit a couple of bike shops today.
> 
> I was with my mate Steve who was on his CX, so not much time to take pics - you don't get a minute's peace riding with a ruddy roadie.
> 
> ...




Nice Ridley;if it was me I'd get the cross rather than the tourer but then I'm a roadie


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Mar 2016)

Todays commute was under grey skies and drizzle,pretty miserable really and actually felt colder than yesterday despite being a couple of degrees warmer.

Took a bit to get going but got on the cyclepath from Waterbeach and bagged a couple of Strava cups;end of the run was littered with dog walkers with one mutt flying out in to the path in front of me,had to stop to let another cyclist by while a walker was trying to keep his dogs out of the way.
Quick nip in to Waitrose for a sandwich and decided to look for a new cafe that has opened;nice Americano and Portugese custard tart with some Nick Drake in the background chilled me out and then back to reality and off to work(didn't bother to re-start the Garmin as it's all stop start to work);

https://www.strava.com/activities/519986642

Couple of pics;

Jesus lock;





And sustinance;






This is the place;

http://www.espressolibrary.com/


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Todays commute was under grey skies and drizzle,pretty miserable really and actually felt colder than yesterday despite being a couple of degrees warmer.
> 
> Took a bit to get going but got on the cyclepath from Waterbeach and bagged a couple of Strava cups;end of the run was littered with dog walkers with one mutt flying out in to the path in front of me,had to stop to let another cyclist by while a walker was trying to keep his dogs out of the way.
> Quick nip in to Waitrose for a sandwich and decided to look for a new cafe that has opened;nice Americano and Portugese custard tart with some Nick Drake in the background chilled me out and then back to reality and off to work(didn't bother to re-start the Garmin as it's all stop start to work);
> ...



It's the sausage in a bun at Waitrose that gets me.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2016)

I'm still chasing this climbing challenge, but also had set myself a target of 1000 miles between January 1st and my 40th birthday, and found myself needing to make 23 miles today to hit the target. Sorry no pictures, too cold and despite doing more climbing in a single ride than ever before at 507m, and completing a metric 50, I struggled to get warm. Winter boots and thermal socks couldn't keep my toes warm either.
Not to worry, despite the rubbish weather I've hit my mileage target, and now 75% through the climbing challenge
Gonna eat me a big bit of birthday cake tonight


----------



## Jon George (18 Mar 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> View attachment 121934
> 
> View attachment 121937
> 
> View attachment 121935



I really like the photo of the horse drinking - fabulous!


----------



## Stonechat (18 Mar 2016)

Another day and more hill reps (of a different sort)

Went through Egham and up Prune Hill, up to Bishopsgate and through the deer park of Windsor Great Park. Deer much in evidence.
Too the Drift Road loop , but when I got to Hawthorn Hill did my hill reps. These were hard efforts on a shallower hill. Hill was not really long enough for them.

Then completed the Drift Road loop and donw Drift Road, tunrning right at the top all the way to Holyport.
Then turned right towards Windsor.
Came back via Old Windsor

Brr yes @cosmicbike it was cold, perhaps that was the reason I kept going at a good speed (and I am considering entering 25 mile TT on Good Friday - own benefit)
After 12 miles I had felt legs at bit achey, but second wind and going really well at the end

47.31 miles @ 17.1 mph (Garmin said 17, Strava 16.9, but I use Garmin average moving speed, seems to give most consistent results)
1342 feet, so no major hills.

https://www.strava.com/activities/520109708

Will have to check for a fly-by on Strava @cosmicbike we were in some of the same areas

Pleased with the speed - pity I didn't do a bit more and make it 50 miles in 3 hours


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2016)

We did indeed fly by @Stonechat , just by the pub at Bishopsgate
You're still a bit quick for me


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/520112976

50.5 miles today, as a route reccy for my social ride next week. It just needs a very minor tweek, and then it's a cracker of a route.













Lifelike horse is lifelike.
















I've no idea what these are, they are like small noisy turkeys ( possibly Guinea fowl ).






Lovely day though, if a bit cold.


.


----------



## Old jon (18 Mar 2016)

Cold indeed today. Yesterday felt a lot warmer, but inevitably I was not out on the bike. The cold and the breeze from an unusual point of the compass helped me to decide on a more or less usual ride, and the breeze made all the morning roads feel different and a gear or two lower.

So, the usual pedal down Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane, Marshall Street and Water Lane, where the wind felt to be in its normal direction, Great Wilson Street all the way along to Thwaite Gate and the climb to John O' Gaunts. At the crest the flags were flying the wrong way ! And so the wind made itself felt. Through Woodlesford and Swillington and I was overtaken by someone whose hair was several shades darker than my own, so I did not much mind, down the hill to the Garforth roundabout and straight on for this not very impressive looking hill, which impressed the strength out of my legs well enough.



And at the top I was passed again by the same lad and two of his mates ! One of those days, it seems.

Anyway, on to Lotherton Hall for a munch and Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and three lanes and Boot Hill to get back home 30.1 miles after starting. A bit of a traffic light chat with a lad on a bike by the Oakwood Clock, who told me they intended to visit Lotherton Hall at the weekend. Then I missed the lights. How embarrassing.


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2016)

It was a miserable day, much like Tuesday. So what better reason for a ride?

And it was much like Tuesday, a fine rain that didn't make you wet but a little colder. So I ventured a bit further along the canal.

Sometimes you see things you haven't seen before, like narrowboats moored with poles instead of ropes, and awning to keep out the weather.





And sometimes what you see causes you to look again, and then look more closely. I originally thought they had merely loaded their car onto the back, unusual to say the least. Most people manage with a bike, or a motorcycle in a few cases.

And I wonder why it has a registration plate on there. It'll keep you warm and dry while steering though.






FWIW, there's a photo of of it three years ago in a less completed state on https://elainemcnulty.wordpress.com/2013/04/10/a-walk-along-by-the-canal/

I hadn't see one of these warning plates for a while, so I thought this one at Cow Roast as worth recording. I just wonder how many drivers heading for the marina actually see it, let alone read it.






I stopped here for a snack and a chatty fisherman told me he'd seen a kingfisher her about half an hour ago. Seeing I'd arrived here and then started exploring about that long ago, it was probably me that scared it off.






As always, the railway isn't far away, so the idyllic countryside scenes are not quite as you'd imagine.






16.7 miles max 17 avg 7.0 mph. Year to date, 72.1 miles, Target 400 miles.

Edited to add map:


----------



## Trickedem (18 Mar 2016)

I've been in Luxembourg on business. This afternoon I had a spare hour or so so hired a Veloh. Very similar to the Boris bikes. I went through some nice parks, then did a massive climb back up the centre of town. Beautiful day and a beautiful city






www.strava.com/activities/520108743


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2016)

Couple of hrs over Wakerley woods..cold day with smizzle but i was very warm on the bike..
very dry after the decent dry spell so i got to ride areas that are often just yuk..

i thought ill pop over the road and see what the off piste at fineshade woods is like as that gets very wet in places..i was correct..lots of mud.
i pressed on and done a funny..in the ×÷=%_%÷ sense..
muddy ditch that i rode into that normally is ok cought me out as the front plugged and i got thrown forward..
recovered a little bit then partially un-clipped ..then slipped and my foot shot off the pedal..
on the way forward i managed to slam then roll my gentleman parts across the top tub..been a while since i whacked them hard..

i felt like Lewis Collins in "who Dares Wins" telling his CO, thanks for a gorgeous kick in the bollox.. your welcome was the reply..it took a good few mins to walk straight..lol


----------



## Old jon (18 Mar 2016)

^^ Ouch !!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Mar 2016)

For the first time in ages I've commuted by bike for the full week (weather, post-work appointments and general laziness have spoiled the record so far this year) so here's a run down:

Monday: Took the Raleigh on its first commute of the year. Tweaked the height of the handlebars a touch lower for the trip home which feels better. It might benefit from going lower still but I'll run it like this for a bit to see. I went the short way (along the main road) on the way home - traffic wasn't too bad and I got wafted along at speed by a good tailwind.

Tuesday: Used the Raleigh again and it just seemed to fly along with no effort. I found myself several minutes ahead of schedule so took a longer way so as not to be at work too early. The trip home was taken a little more steadily but still gave me a 14.6mph average for the round trip (first 14+mph commute of the year)

Wednedsay: I took the longer route and used the knockabout bike as there is a rough muddy section in the middle. After the adjustments on the Raleigh this one feels stupidly upright so I did some tweaks to lower the handlebars a bit. Longer route home again which felt nice and easy with the rare tailwind.

Thursday: Knockabout bike and the longer route again. I struggled a bit against the wind - the legs feel rather lethargic and this being my fifth consecutive day of riding when I haven't done that for a while might have something to do with it. I did another small tweak during the day and had another slow ride on the way home even with the wind behind me. Now not sure if it's me or I've made the bike slower?

Today: I got the Raleigh out again and aimed to do the extended version of the commute (17 miles to work) so allowed an extra 20 minutes. Just before I set out a bank of fog rolled in  which wasn't part of the plan. I did the planned route anyway and enjoyed the ride but it would have been nicer in better weather. It was unusually quiet at work and with the foggy weather keeping the warehouse feeling  I was quite glad to get on the road again this afternoon. I took the Atcham-Condover route but didn't take my usual shortcut just for a change. Despite the legs feeling quite tired it was another 14+mph round trip with relative ease. I am quite liking the Raleigh at the moment.

158 miles done over the last six days and the trip home this afternoon took me past 1000 miles for the year to date.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2016)

Only 13.5 miles today into Barnstaple and back..................BUT!...............for the first time ever I managed a ride average speed of 18 mph.


----------



## Glow worm (18 Mar 2016)

A ride of two halves here today - heading over to my parent's house in north Norfolk. First - the 15 miles to Ely station along the Lodes Way past Wicken and Barway. 






The riverside path approaching Ely. With one seriously heavy bike!

Caught the train to Kings Lynn, then began the 23 mile ride from there towards the Wells area. The headwind was brutal all day. A bitter north-easterly, with thick, freezing drizzle from time to time for good measure. Brrrr.

The route from Lynn: The Woottons, Castle Rising, West Newton, Anmer, Houghton, Syderstone, The Creakes.






The sun made a brief appearance near Anmer.






At Houghton Hall I stopped for a break with these fellows. 






Finally the home straight down Bloodgate Hill into South Creake. 

38 miles in total. It felt more like 78. Still fun though!


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/520112976
> 
> 50.5 miles today, as a route reccy for my social ride next week. It just needs a very minor tweek, and then it's a cracker of a route.
> 
> ...


Yes, Guinea Fowl.


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm still chasing this climbing challenge, but also had set myself a target of 1000 miles between January 1st and my 40th birthday, and found myself needing to make 23 miles today to hit the target. Sorry no pictures, too cold and despite doing more climbing in a single ride than ever before at 507m, and completing a metric 50, I struggled to get warm. Winter boots and thermal socks couldn't keep my toes warm either.
> Not to worry, despite the rubbish weather I've hit my mileage target, and now 75% through the climbing challenge
> Gonna eat me a big bit of birthday cake tonight



A very Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2016)

Katherine said:


> A very Happy Birthday to you!


Thanks, don't feel a day over 39!


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Mar 2016)

Today's ride started with a loop around Burrator on Dartmoor. I was out with my sister in laws fella, Alan. He's in the marines, and I was riding MOD property.
After the Burrator loop we headed to Sheepstor, the church steeple was under wraps for repairs.
After a couple of steep hills we were out onto the rough stuff heading toward a disused tin mine.




I've not ridden a MTB in 20 years over rough stuff and this big old 29er was fantastic. I couldn't believe how smooth the loose rocks and boulders were under the big old fat wheels. The gears were more slippery than a slippery thing.




Once we'd reached the tin mine we turned to come back down off the moor.
I was bundling along having a blast until I remembered that I'm off to Mallorca in less than 2 weeks. I didn't want a spill, injuries wouldn't be good.

With that I heard a thud, followed by expletives. I stopped and saw Alan in a heap, his bike facing uphill. A nice pyramidal rock about 12" tall had done for him.
His ribs were in pain and it hurt to laugh, good job he was with me then!
He'll live to see another day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/520252487

Once home I informed Jo of my desperate NEED for a MTB!

That was good fun. A 15 mile smile.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2016)

First ride for a while for me this morning, headed out of town up the mad mile then across and past the golf course and on towards Finedon .







Out of Finedon past this converted windmill that I have never noticed before.






Next was Burton Latimer and out past the Weetabix factory and into Isham and a quick blast along the main a509 before turning up towards Orlingbury .






Then decided against going the longer way home and headed back home via Little Harrowden .

Nice gentle paced ride for me and the Wester Ross and its new Continental tyres.


----------



## redvision95 (19 Mar 2016)

Not been out for a few days. 
Just a quick two laps around Hatherton Lake. 1 mile total before I had to stop, Arm hurt too much. Ordered a action cam so I can start recording my rides though  Hopefully not long until Im able to start really getting the miles in again


----------



## Billy Wizz (19 Mar 2016)

Up and down and around London, nice powerful tug on The Thames,


----------



## Mrs M (19 Mar 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm still chasing this climbing challenge, but also had set myself a target of 1000 miles between January 1st and my 40th birthday, and found myself needing to make 23 miles today to hit the target. Sorry no pictures, too cold and despite doing more climbing in a single ride than ever before at 507m, and completing a metric 50, I struggled to get warm. Winter boots and thermal socks couldn't keep my toes warm either.
> Not to worry, despite the rubbish weather I've hit my mileage target, and now 75% through the climbing challenge
> Gonna eat me a big bit of birthday cake tonight


Belated happy birthday


----------



## Mrs M (19 Mar 2016)

Had polished up the bike so looking smart and wearing the new bell (ding dong).
Quite nippy today so set off then returned home shortly after for warmer gloves and a buff .
Just a local toddle about, felt good .
Planning first run this year on the road bike tomorrow. Mr M had his slipping gears fixed and a new chain put on his hybrid. Shop had a lovely Orbea fat bike on display  if only


----------



## Old jon (19 Mar 2016)

Another day with that northeast wind. Just makes riding seem odd, as if the back tyre is flat or something. The warmup three sides of Holbeck done, the beck itself has been at about its usual level for a couple of weeks now but there is still some culvert side repair work going on.

Along the side of the bus station, Regent Street with the useless cycle lane, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock and up the hill to the Wellington pub. Turn left for Shadwell and again for Slaid Hill then right along Wike Ridge. The chorus to a song by Phil Langren popped into my mind about now

Living on the edge,
Wind in my face,
One false move,
And I'm stepping into space,
From my head to the soles of my shoes,
I'm living in the Black Mountain Blues.

Wonder why?
Through Wike and on to East Keswick, up Potts Hill to this :--



And along to Collingham, which is where the video ends. Wattle Syke to West Woods Road and Bramham, sandwich shiver and stop, Thorner followed by the three lanes, Boot Hill descent and wend my way home to complete 31.2 interesting miles. Great stuff.


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Mar 2016)

I woke up with a distinct lack of motivation today, possibly due to the fact that its mid March & colder than it was mid in December so I had to give myself a talking to & dress accordingly if I was to enjoy the planned route, which was a kind of reverse of one I really liked a couple of months ago. (the reverse thing doesn't always turn out to be so enjoyable for some reason)

The first 7 or 8 miles were kind of with the north-easterly breeze so all good but then it was the turn towards the Test Valley & headwind & also my first sighting of the many cyclists en-route today, a mountain biker with more flashing red lights than a brothel! I shared a quick laugh with him about it before heading off up towards Shootash & a little climb up before heading west for a while to through Lockerley to West Dean & then north, uphill to West Tytherley.

The temperature hadn't changed much but I had warmed up & the motivation was back as I passed through the market town of Stockbridge & up a little 7% climb before turning south & downhill towards Little Somborne where lunch was duly taken.

The last leg, a mix of tail & cross breeze, was through Braishfield, along the bumpy A27 to Whiteparish before crossing back into the north of the forest, along a nice stretch of newly laid tarmac which was a bonus & the down towards home.

62.7 very enjoyable miles as it turned out & I can honestly say not one close pass from a car despite some very narrow lanes so happy days.

https://www.strava.com/activities/520979996


----------



## 13 rider (19 Mar 2016)

I have signed up for a local charity ride in May a 50 mile route with a very hilly start . So today was a pratice at the first four climbs in the first 12 miles . I have climbed them all before but never all on the same ride . So up through Newtown Linford and up the first climb of Sharply hill a steep climb but then it continues to drag up for another half mile Into Woodhouse Eaves via Maplewell Rd left at the bottom up the main St and left onto the climb straight away of Beacon hill .The biggest hill around here along drag with a couple of steep kick ups . Slow grind to the top but a PR on strava ( mind you I don't climb it very often) .A quick descent to the crossroads then left to Priory lane crossroads right here the the first climb of Priory a short steep section quick downhill to the next climb an equally steep climb but longer than the first . Made it to the top and rewarded with a quick descent of Polly Botts lane and back through Newtown and Home . 13 miles done at 14.5 mph ( quite happy with that with all the climbing) and 1118ft of climbing . I least I now I can do the first 12 miles just 38 to go but they are much flatter in comparison .I just worry about competitive me on the day as on the climb of Beacon and Priory lane had me chasing down riders in front .What is about a rider in the distance just traveling slightly slower then you ? It like someone waving cake it front of you


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2016)

After feeling cold the whole ride yesterday, I wet with a slightly warmer clothing arrangement. Perhaps unsurprisingly got too hot A short 12 miles with a few humps to get the climbing numbers up. Followed by a ride to the high street with my lad, so 19 miles for me today.
Day off tomorrow, and hoping for some reasonable highlights of the Australian F1.


----------



## Billy Wizz (19 Mar 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> I woke up with a distinct lack motivation today, possibly due to the fact that its mid March & colder than it was mid in December so I had to give myself a talking to & dress accordingly if I was to enjoy the planned route, which was a kind of reverse of one I really liked a couple of months ago. (the reverse thing doesn't always turn out to be so enjoyable for some reason)
> 
> The first 7 or 8 miles were kind of with the north-easterly breeze so all good but then it was the turn towards the Test Valley & headwind & also my first sighting of the many cyclists en-route today, a mountain biker with more flashing red lights than a brothel! I shared a quick laugh with him about it before heading off up towards Shootash & a little climb up before heading west for a while to through Lockerley to West Dean & then north, uphill to West Tytherley.
> 
> ...




That cant be bothered feeling is easy to enjoy and ignore, its great when your out, my problem is the commute, I keep thinking of sunny may days in Wales.

Nice bike.


----------



## Diggs (19 Mar 2016)

There is a law somewhere that if you decide that the summer bike is coming out it will start raining...
Showers, a couple of punctures at the back of the group resulting in a bit of chasing back. All in all quite glad to get a ride of (just) over 30 miles.
Must have been going for it today as I felt shattered afterwards









Summer bike  is back!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Wizz (19 Mar 2016)

Diggs said:


> There is a law somewhere that if you decide that the summer bike is coming out it will start raining...
> Showers, a couple of punctures at the back of the group resulting in a bit of chasing back. All in all quite glad to get a ride of (just) over 30 miles.
> Must have been going for it today as I felt shattered afterwards
> 
> ...



My summer bike is out tomorrow, come rain or shine.
I am sick to death of commuting like a hunchback..


----------



## Glow worm (19 Mar 2016)

Just a short 14 miler here to Wells (Norfolk) and back to do some shopping. Was going to do more, but the cold drizzle put me right off.






The route to Holkham from the south. Nice and quiet today.






And looking back the other way. If only all roads were like this!






Holkham Hall. 

It's amazing how wet you can get in drizzle. I was drenched when I got to Wells.

Of course after the ride, the sun came out, not that I was bothered - a subsequent combination of roaring fire, a hot bath a Norwich win and a large beer has cheered me up no end !


----------



## Donger (19 Mar 2016)

That's my 100km ride for March done now... 63.9 miles. Met up with fellow Cyclechatter and audaxer @jembullo, with whom I did this ride last year. It was time for the 100km "Character Coln" audax again, taking in the very best of the Coln Valley from Andoversford and then on to Fernham, just South of Faringdon in Oxfordshire. It never feels like a big ride to me unless you cross into another county, so this would do niceley. 
There was a choice of return routes, and Jem was always going to do the loop back to the start, while I was always going to do the re-trace so that I could take in the upper Coln Valley again. Chatted our way Southwards to Fernham, and don't know where the time went. Good company for the first half and great scenery. Thanks, Jem for the tea and cake. Before you knew it, it was time to shake hands and head back our respective ways. Turns out the straight retrace was way more brutal than the route I took last year. Hills that passed so quickly that I had barely noticed them on the way down (other than enjoying that "weee!" feeling and grinning from ear to ear) now had to be climbed .... one after the other, ending with a couple of mile drag up an old Roman road that simply refused to follow any contours but insisted on just going straight up and over everything in its path. Take it as read that I now ache from head to toe. Jem's car was long gone by the time I got back to the finish. 
Some pictures that I took on the way back:
*Fairford:*



*River Coln at Fairford:*




*Arlington Row, Bibury:*




*The upper Coln Valley:*




*Another 100km brevet card:*




I am going to sleep so well tonight! Cheers, Donger.


----------



## SteveF (19 Mar 2016)

A little ride to that there London, 56km recreational with my BiL... https://www.strava.com/activities/521291691

Out along the estuary so the usual photos of the river:








Along the greenway to Olympic Park and Victoria park, then on to Spitafields and a visit to Swift Cycles for a chat about N+1 (this is going to cost me !!!).. pootled to Look Mum No Hands but it was rammed and we couldn't get a table so carried on to Smithfields and the Old Red Cow for lunch (a very nice Shepherds pie) and a pint, erm, choices, choices:






Not exactly cheap though...The Pacer Session IPA was very nice thank you very much....

Short amble to Wapping and The Prospect of Whitby and finally a pint in the Grapes (and to have a gander at Gandalf's staff) before hopping on the train back:





All in all a very enjoyable day even if I may have consumed more calories that I burnt!!


----------



## MikeW-71 (19 Mar 2016)

43 miles today in the company of @ColinJ @Pale Rider @Littgull @Pennine-Paul and Colins mate Bill.

Chilly and hilly were the words today, but after the first flat 8 miles to pick up the other 3 riders, Colin lobbed us in at the deep end with the first of the climbs, the first of a few long dragging climbs, so it was pick a nice gear and winch your way up. Another group was soon overtaking us on this one and it must have looked like a Sportive was in town with how many riders were going up here... loads of people out!

After we had descended across the motorway, Colin turned the heat up further with the steep half of the ride. Four of these little leg-benders had to be cleared before we could get to the cafe, and if we hadn't already been feeling sorry for Paul on his single-speed, we definately were now as he was forced to get off and push a few times. 

There was also the only mechanical of the ride when @Pale Rider 's ebike dropped its chain off the front ring, jamming it against the gearbox. We soon had it extracted and it was onwards to the cafe... Via the appropriately-named Steep Lane (it is).

The cafe was absolutely rammed with people, but it was worth the wait for a table as the food was fantastic, I'd definately stop there again 

And with that there was only the descent of Cragg Vale and then to Hebden Bridge and then back to Todmorden.

There are two observations to take from today.

1. ebikes make very tempting drafting targets for roadies.
2. Said ebike could be seen towing two gasping roadies uphill into the wind.
3. As you think you're doing well on a steep one, that "whirr, whirr, whirr" sound from behind you is the sound of inevitability 

That's three observations... oh well 

Fantastic day gents, pleasure to meet you all!

https://www.strava.com/activities/521299136


----------



## tfg71 (19 Mar 2016)

Dragged my wife out with me for a wee 10.5 miles along our local cycle path today. Think I broke her , but she wants to do it again tomorrow. Tweaked the bike she was using abit so hopefully she will feel better tomorrow. Was a lovely day sun was out, slight breeze .


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Mar 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> 43 miles today in the company of @ColinJ @Pale Rider @Littgull @Pennine-Paul and Colins mate Bill.
> 
> Chilly and hilly were the words today, but after the first flat 8 miles to pick up the other 3 riders, Colin lobbed us in at the deep end with the first of the climbs, the first of a few long dragging climbs, so it was pick a nice gear and winch your way up. Another group was soon overtaking us on this one and it must have looked like a Sportive was in town with how many riders were going up here... loads of people out!
> 
> ...



Thanks to everyone for a grand day out.

And a genuine doff of my cycling cap to the company as well, these guys are strong cyclists.

Take @Pennine-Paul as an example, he rode in from somewhere, did the ride and rode off - on a single speed bike.

As I thought, my ebike did level the playing field just enough for me to keep pace.

I pulled away a tiny bit on one or two of the climbs, even giving a draft to Colin's mate Bill.

He was suitably grateful, proving us ebikers do have their uses in a roadie environment.

In any group, I think it's best to climb at your own pace.

The ebike has speed, cadence and torque sensors which gives me a sweet spot for climbing speed, I couldn't go a lot faster, but equally it's hard to go any slower.

I was hoping for a longer rest at the top of some of the climbs, but the others were barely a minute or so behind.

That long, draggy one which I helped Bill up was bordering on the enjoyable, head down, long, but steady effort.

Some of the others hills were just plain nasty, and I wouldn't mind that so much but no sooner have you got to the top, then you drop off a cliff down the other side.

Fast descending is not my thing, so the others had to wait a short while a few times for me to complete my brake test on the way down.

As @MikeW-71 mentioned, only one minor mechanical when my chain popped off the front ring and jammed around the bottom bracket.

I think it's due to a rare combination of me changing gears while pedalling hard on a climb and going over a bump.

Thanks again to Mike who helped me sort it by shoving the derailleur forward, making it much easier to remount the chain.

The cafe stop at the farm shop seemed a long time in coming, but was good when we got there, hot drinks under £2, although the food was a bit more than most us would normally pay.

Me, Paul and Mike wimped out of the last loop, giving us an easy few miles back to Todmorden.

@ColinJ and @Littgull bashed on for some more gradient punishment.

Me and Mike spent a while shooting the breeze in the car park at Todmorden, during which time we saw Bill trundle past - he left us at the cafe stop to do his own thing.

There was only time to take one pic on the ride - the bikes outside the cafe - but Mike pronounced the pace 'quite good' when we returned to the car park.

I was pleased about that, given my concerns that I might not manage to make it in fit roadie company.

Good job all round.


----------



## Littgull (19 Mar 2016)

A highly enjoyable ride and great to make some new chums. Hats off to @Pale Rider and MikeW-71 for travelling all the way down from Bedale and Carlisle respectively as well as @Pennine - Paul for not only riding over from Stockport but doing the ride on a fixed too! Good to meet @ColinJ's mate Bill as well. As always I enjoyed the banter and was impressed with @Pale Rider's ebike and the technology behind it. There is definitely an art in planning a scenic challenging ride on almost entirely quiet roads and lanes and Colin's encyclopedic knowledge of the area provides a lot of enjoyment for others.

Looking forward to seeing you all on future rides.

I took a photo outside the Craggies cafe stop whilst we were all eagerly waiting to get a spare table inside and enjoy the warmth. Bill had decided to carry on riding at that point and @Pale Rider was indisposed but I'll try to upload it now.


----------



## Littgull (19 Mar 2016)

Sorry chaps. I can't seem to cracking the photo uploading. Bit of a technophobe me


----------



## jembullo (19 Mar 2016)

Donger said:


> That's my 100km ride for March done now... 63.9 miles. Met up with fellow Cyclechatter and audaxer @jembullo, with whom I did this ride last year. It was time for the 100km "Character Coln" audax again, taking in the very best of the Coln Valley from Andoversford and then on to Fernham, just South of Faringdon in Oxfordshire. It never feels like a big ride to me unless you cross into another county, so this would do niceley.
> There was a choice of return routes, and Jem was always going to do the loop back to the start, while I was always going to do the re-trace so that I could take in the upper Coln Valley again. Chatted our way Southwards to Fernham, and don't know where the time went. Good company for the first half and great scenery. Thanks, Jem for the tea and cake. Before you knew it, it was time to shake hands and head back our respective ways. Turns out the straight retrace was way more brutal than the route I took last year. Hills that passed so quickly that I had barely noticed them on the way down (other than enjoying that "weee!" feeling and grinning from ear to ear) now had to be climbed .... one after the other, ending with a couple of mile drag up an old Roman road that simply refused to follow any contours but insisted on just going straight up and over everything in its path. Take it as read that I now ache from head to toe. Jem's car was long gone by the time I got back to the finish.
> Some pictures that I took on the way back:
> *Fairford:*
> ...


Such a pleasure to ride south with you today Andy, certainly makes it go quicker when you have good company, the country side just rolled by. Before we knew it we were at the cake stop.
I have to say it was a windy slog back along the loop route but I just got my head down and kept going, quiet roads though and I just fuelled on the go. Caught up with Vicky and Tom at the airfield where the wind was once again fierce. Really missed the company though Mr Donger, I was half expecting to find you tucking into a cheese sarny when I arrived back at the hall. Anyhow, just for you I took a special picture. It would be great to do do some more rides with you this year. See you soon. Jem


----------



## theloafer (19 Mar 2016)

just a short trip to see my ex g/f whom was in north tees ... https://www.strava.com/activities/521184064


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2016)

Went to Snetterton for the first day's motor racing of the season, but having checked the timetable and entry list in advance I put the Boardman in the boot for something to do during the long Lotus Speed session (timed single laps) and lunch break. I had a 15 mile loop programmed into my Garmin, but ended up extending the run to just short of 24 miles using roads I already knew as the riding was more enjoyable than the racing and warmer (6°C not including the northerly wind chill on the spectator banks).

https://www.strava.com/activities/521260501

Useless information: today was the first time I've put fuel in the car since 12th November with only 358 miles driven since then.


----------



## Donger (19 Mar 2016)

jembullo said:


> View attachment 122195
> 
> ....... Anyhow, just for you I took a special picture. It would be great to do do some more rides with you this year. See you soon. Jem



Ah, yes. The Freke Arms. Just thinking about that place gave me an annoying earworm all the way back ..._ "Ah, freak out!.....le Freak, c'est chic"._ Just couldn't stop myself. Must plan something for May, Jem. There don't seem to be any new local 100km audaxes that month.
Cheers, Andy.


----------



## rb58 (19 Mar 2016)

Late night blast across the West End and through a deserted City of London on a Boris Bike - made a difference from my usual Saturday rides.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2016)

Donger said:


> Ah, yes. The Freke Arms. Just thinking about that place gave me an annoying earworm all the way back ..._ "Ah, freak out!.....le Freak, c'est chic"._ Just couldn't stop myself. Must plan something for May, Jem. There don't seem to be any local 100km audaxes that month.
> Cheers, Andy.


Me, too.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4202248, member: 9609"]You would need big tyres on that island, the rocks are pretty abrasive, did you get up the west coast where the volcano is ?[/QUOTE]
We did go up west, in the car .
Lots of roadies out and many of them were pensioners, very impressed with their climbing skills


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2016)

Another gentle 17 miles this morning out a bit later than normal for me . 

2 miserable cyclist both went the other way and neither of them even acknowledged me 

Apart from the above it was an enjoyable ride


----------



## Billy Wizz (20 Mar 2016)

8.5 miles on the road bike, nice and flat up and down Iron age way, Erith, out early before the traffic.

Its amazing the difference between a road bike and any other, not even 10 miles, I need to trim up, its been a long winter, averaged 16mph.


----------



## Dec66 (20 Mar 2016)

36 and a bit miles round the North Downs this morning, notable for not one, but two punctures (well, actually a flat at the bottom of Star Hill just as I was getting into the right cadence, and a puncture halfway up New Road Hill).

Guess what? Only one spare tube on the ride.

Thankfully, my bacon was saved by a knight in shining armour (on a red Boardman) called Josh, who gave me a spare and refused any payment. If you're reading this, mate, you're a star. Thank you 

Also thanks to the guys who offered to help at Star Hill, always nice to know there's help at hand if needed.

The upside was that I got to use my CO2 inflator for the first time. It did both tyres, in about two seconds each time. I could kiss the man in the LBS for selling me that.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2016)

Yesterdays ride..

Due to finishing w*rk at stupid o'clock, I wasn't likely be up too early, and as a mate could only be out to play until 11:00 ish, it only gave us a few hours for a, mainly MTB, pedal around the local area. Still, we managed to make the most of the short time we had available.
In the end, he came over to my place, after a circuit of Pitsford Res, at 09:30 for a coffee, we then headed out to Lings Woods and the Woodland behind Overstone for a few of the trails there.






As it's not a cultivated place, most of the trees that fall over are just left there as 'obstacles'. All adds to the fun though! (I could have jumped that, but I didn't want to show off )

After my mate headed home (on time, so his Mrs didn't slap him around too much) I still had a while left before needing to be home, so I rode to Holcot and down the banks of the Res and then through Moulton Village.






A pleasant 25 miles before yet another day at the grindstone.

https://www.strava.com/activities/520905713


----------



## 13 rider (20 Mar 2016)

Arranged to meet mate Andy at 0930 has he only had an hour to spare so after a few weeks of riding alone it would be nice to have some company for a short while . So out at 0900 through Cropston to Rothley to meeting place on Swithland lane .Met up and set off through Swithland into Woodhouse and the Quorn .Into Mountsorrel and to Sileby back to Andy's house .He'd been out for 57 mins not bad timing as he said he wanted to be out for an hour .So after a quick stop I removed my gillet as the sun was coming out I set off again . Up into Seagrave and out under the A46 to Ragdale and down the descent into the village then the climb out of it .Into Hoby then up the Wreake valley to Thrussington and Ratcliffe on the Wreake .As I approach the bridge under the A46 before the climb to humble lane I spot a guy in full Team Sky fit going quite slowly so I hang back a bit then accelerate just before the climb I catch him as he gets out of the saddle trying to turn a big gear .A cheery good morning as I pull alongside then drop him him as I spin my way past and at the top I look back and he nowhere to been seen .I suspect he wasnt on the Sky team  If you ride in full pro kit it must be like having a target on you. Down the lovely descent of humble lane passed a rider travelling in the other direction in GB kit but I suspect that was a replica kit the way he was being caught by another roadie .Into Cossington and Rothley and Cropston were I got passed by a fellow rider so I upped the pace and hung on for a while battering along at 25 mph . A quick chat as we get to the junction he's goes right and me left .Into to Anstey and as I approach the hill I live on top off I got a roadie just in front and a hybrid a bit further ahead so what to do but chase them down as I past the roadie he grabbed my wheel so now full attack and dropped him and the past the hybrid at before the top . 34 miles done in 2 hrs 6 mins . Loads of riders out today making the most of the sunshine


----------



## Mrs M (20 Mar 2016)

Out on the road bike today, accompanied by Mr M.
Felt strange as not ridden it for a while.
Forced to take a detour, as due to AWPR (Aberdeen bypass) a road was closed, so longer ride than planned.
After the first half hour of torture got into the swing and enjoyed it. Not been that route for a few months and lots of digging up for the new road going on 
Met some ponies and teeny lambs (they ran away). Passed two pairs of roadies, wave and hello from all 
plus a guy on a mountain bike. Aching and a bit tired so must have been a decent workout


----------



## mark st1 (20 Mar 2016)

Another solo ride for moi as last weeks cycling buddy got caught up in the diy trap by swmbo . Another lovely day considering how Grey it looked shed load of happy friendly cyclists out and about ended up at the cycle cafe at Warren Row which was absaloutly rammed. A load of club riders in there from various clubs I may have to investigate joining one this Lone Ranger stuff gets a bit boring. After a cracking Latte headed for home. This was my first ride back clipped in had to stop for a little tweaking but overall felt pretty good no unusual aches and pains (apart from this shitty cold which is now entering its 4th week ). A shape under 33 miles in just over 1 hour 53 mins. Getting fitter 
Cheers
Mark

https://www.strava.com/activities/521868688


----------



## theloafer (20 Mar 2016)

after yesterdays ride I felt I should see if the old legs could cope with 2 rides in a row so up early and decided to have a run to barny..my normal training loop as I wanted to be back in time for the Sunderland match getting there was great even with a slight head wind.. but on the return leg it had changed  meant the old legs were feeling it once I got to piercebridge..I think I was peddling squares ...getting close to kick off I had to go past Archers ice cream parlourand straight home ...arrived 5 mins before start of match knackered but pleased I went out




first jelly babies stop just before you drop to the ford




spring lambs




refuelling the engine ..mmmmm
https://www.strava.com/activities/521988023


----------



## arranandy (20 Mar 2016)

Cracking day for a bike ride. Took some of the youths from the bike club down into deepest, darkest East Ayrshire. 12 of us all togetherThe route was through Strathaven towards Muirkirk then Sorn and Galston before heading back through the lanes of the Irvine valley. Those pesky youths are strong, I got dropped on a couple of climbs and had to dig in to get back on to the bunch. By the time I got home I was just short of 132km with 2000m of climbing. Refuelling as we speak...

https://www.strava.com/activities/522105971


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Mar 2016)

Poped back to Wakerley this afternoon..
nice day for a mtb session..i decided to see how dry its got off piste..some was ok but i managed to find the usual woodland bog fest..i like washing and cleaning so ploughed through..
Brambles were painfully long and nasty..as my legs got shredded...
good ride tho and a few about..


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2016)

A solo blast for me today. Everyone else was either busy or wanted a lie in. So up with the lark and out of the door nice and early. As I was on my own I decided not to hang about. Just get the miles in, so no photo's today. I decided to head for one my old favourite routes to Ashford and back. A ride of 4 parts. The first 20 miles are of the quite hilly undulating kind, the next 30 are pretty flat. And so in reverse for the return trip. Nice to bomb along for a good while along deserted country lanes. Then back to reality with a fair bit of climbing to get back to home. I wanted to get some future Eddington miles, so added a few extra miles to the ride. The weather was chilly but the sun did make an appearance for all of 5 minutes. With hardly any rain for the last week, the lanes were nice and dry and it was nice to get home with a fairly clean bike for a change. A quick rub down with a babywipe and finished off with polish cloth was all that was needed before being tucked away in the bike shed.

So.. 113 miles for the day. Century ride # 7 for 2016, 173 over all and a few future Eddington miles in the pot.


----------



## gbb (20 Mar 2016)

27 miles after dinner. Light breeze, patchy sunny and cloudy but not cold..Peterboro out to Wansford, short dart along the A47 and off down the backroads to Marholm etc..back toward Castor and home.
Excellent...no great speed compared to the old days, 14mph average but no lethargy or tiredness...a good sign.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2016)

Nice steady, okay not steady, a nice really slow 30 miles today with our lass. Usual Sunday route to Watermead and back which took us nearly 4 hours!

Was a bit warmer today and that really cold wind finally seems to have dropped so lots and lots of people out along the GCW and in Watermead.

Great to see a lot of families out on their bikes, especially the little uns as they give our lass a chance of a scalp 

https://www.strava.com/activities/522012226


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Mar 2016)

Apologies - two rides to report today (again) as I ran out of time yesterday.

Yesterday I arranged to meet up with one of the lads who is doing the Vale Vélo with us next month (see sig below for details), who hasn't been out on his bike for a while. He's doing the ride on his mountain bike, with semi-slick road tyres fitted, so I took the hybrid rather than the road bike to even things out a bit.
Quick ride down to the station to meet him from the train, then up the hill to Austhorpe and a brief off road venture through Thorp Park and down to Garforth on NCN R66 rather than the dual carriageway hell hole that is the A6120/A63.
Left at Garforth and up Long Lane to Barwick, then through Aberford to Lotherton Hall, where we stopped at the cafe for refreshments:







It was commented on that it's better to have a Stable cafe, rather than an unstable one. Across the courtyard was the Accessible Toilet which is always preferable to an inaccessible one...
Back on the bikes and on to Saxton , then the uphill climb towards Towton. He was struggling a bit at this point, particularly with the hills due to mainly riding on tow paths and the like, but we stuck with it and got him sorted - we had all day so what are a few breathers? Down the hill and left into Stutton, where we resisted the temptation to ride up Fanny Lane, sticking to the main road and tackling the Garnet Hill climb (sorry!) and over the A64 bridge. Straight across at the crossroads heading towards Bramham, but then turned up Warren Lane to shorten the route a little. Out onto Paradise Way, round Bramham Crossroads and the long mainly downhill run into Aberford.
Fair play, he was sticking with it but was struggling a little at points, so we decided to head for Garforth and his train home by the most direct route, NCN R66 off road through Parlington Woods. 
Dropped him at the station with just under 28 miles on the clock, so a decent achievement under the circumstances and further that the 20 mile or so ride I'd promised him. Once he'd caught his train I headed homeward mainly cross country via Nanny Goat Lane and the bridleway down to Manston Lane, then up to home.
A good days riding all in all with loads of cyclist out and about.

*32.53 miles* (52.35 km) in *3 hrs 2 m* (moving time), at a moving average of *10.7 mph* and 1824 ft climbed. My first metric half on the hybrid in ages too. 





Then after a shower and some snap, out to see Paul Heaton and Jacqui Abbott at the Leeds Arena - possibly the best gig I've ever been to 

Todays ride report to follow shortly...


----------



## User33236 (20 Mar 2016)

My ride today was my first in 67 days. At a mere 12.4km it won't break any records but it was over 50 times further than my last ride on January 13th when I came a cropper on black ice resulting in a distal-radius fracture.

Today was simply a straight out and back to see how my wrist held up. Thankfully it felt fine during the ride but I didn't want to push it as I reckoned it would likely come back and bite me later. I'm relieved to say that's not been the case so can being to look at planning further rides now and get my London 2 Paris training back on plan


----------



## Oldfentiger (20 Mar 2016)

The Tigress and I are just back from a week's holiday, based near Ringwood on the edge of the New Forest. Loaded the caravan up and put our CX bikes on the car roof. We both have a set of on-road wheels and a set of off-road wheels, so can go pretty much anywhere.

Monday:
Took the Lymington to Yarmouth IOW ferry as foot passengers with our bikes. We rode a loop from Yarmouth, through Cowes and back to Yarmouth. All on quiet roads, making a very pleasant ride. 31.83 miles.

Wednesday:
Off road from Ringwood on New Forest trails. A loop through Burley and back to Ringwood. 15.98 miles.

Thursday:
Off road again, from Ringwood via the Castleman Trailway to Upton Country Park and back. 39.26 miles.

Today:
Back home now, so a local hilly loop of only 12.41 miles.

All our rides have been quite sedate as the Tigress is fighting her way back to fitness after some major surgery last October. She's doing great I'm pleased to report.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (20 Mar 2016)

I rode Chester & North Wales CTC's early season 50 miler. A cracking ride around some of Cheshire's finest lanes. We even had a sunny afternoon!


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Mar 2016)

Right on to todays ride:

Absolutely glorious weather this morning, so nice to get out in a few fewer layers than usual. Out on the hybrid again, making this the first weekend that the road bike hasn't had an airing since I bought it...
I'd also like to officially announce the first public outing of my legs this morning as the shorts made their first appearance of the year 
After last weeks ride on the Wyke Beck Way (WBW) I decided to do a similar route, but missing out the less salubrious bit.
Over the Ring Road and down through the top part of Seacroft to Wetherby Road, then onto the WBW just below Roundhay Park. Through the woods and out to Easterly Road, then the easy run down to Fearnville Fields. Lots and lots of dog walkers out - some better aware of their surroundings than others. Bloody dog walkers not paying any cycleway tax...
Up and across Killingbeck, where I passed another cyclist (a first on the WBW!) and across York Road and through the Sutton Estate and over the railway line into Primrose Valley. A warning here as there was a lot of broken glass on the shared path at various points - virtually all of it on the side marked as cycle path, so someone clearly has an axe to grind. Tosspots. Fortunately I got through unscathed.
Onto Selby Road and instead of following the signs onto Halton Moor, turned left up the hill using the cycle lane on the dual carriageway. Right at the top of the hill by Lidl using what appears to be an unnecessarily complicated and dangerous series of cycle lanes onto Temple Newsam Road, intending to pick up the trail through the woods. I went slightly wrong following cycleway signs for the city centre, but was soon back on track.
The trail found, it was down the hill (lots of lovely loose gravelly stuff ), across the golf course and down through the woods, having even more fun than I did on this section last time.
At the end of the trail, back onto the tarmac access round and up the hill, down the other side and then the slog up the big hill back into Temple Newsam Park. Blooming front mech wouldn't change down onto the small cog, so I had to do it all on the middle one  although of course it's since been changing like a dream after getting to the top 
Pause for a photo and a drink by the house:




It was really warm stopped in the sunshine and I was almost tempted to shed a layer, but once back on the bike I was glad I hadn't as the breeze still had a chill to it.
Round the house and down the carriage drive, then onto the shared path (NCN R66) and various tuts / deliberate blocks from pedestrians who clearly don't understand the frequent blue signs with pictures of a bike on them. Still, it gave me a rounded set of opinions with motorists wanting me off the road and pedestrians wanting me off the (cycle) path...
Through Colton, then up School Lane, across Selby Road at the crossing (cyclists allowed!) and up to Thorp Park, onto the bridleway and the climb up to the bridge over the M1 then the quick descent to Garforth on the other side.
Back on Nanny Goat Lane then the bridleway, the tunnel under the M1 and down onto Manston Lane, where some sort of cross country running race seemed to be going on, then up to Pendas Fields and round to home.

*16.8 miles *(27.03 km) in a smidge under *1 hr 33 m* at an average of *10.9 mph*, with 984 ft climbed. Not bad for primarily off road riding, plus the need to modify speed on the shared sections, so I'll take that for a sunny Sunday morning. Plus I set a PB on one section. And when I got in Mrs ND had been baking chocolate cake, so is good in the world


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Mar 2016)

I thought I'd put a short ride in today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/522277198


























110 harsh cold miles. Up to Shaftesbury, and back on the scenic route, through the new forest.


----------



## Katherine (20 Mar 2016)

Loads of people out today enjoying the weather, strangely only 5 of us turned up for the club ride to Knutsford. It was the furthest I'd cycled since September and only my second metric century. On the way up the hill, nearly home, the bike computer said 59 miles so I had to ride around a bit obviously! - I was so tired that those important last few miles took a while. 
A very enjoyable ride through the countryside despite a few impatient drivers. Lots of new lambs to spot, as well as alpacas and horses. The other woman on the ride had never noticed any of the carved owls around Mobberley and Ashley, and wouldn't have today if I hadn't pointed them out to her! I saw the carved face in the tree today because we were going in the opposite direction down that particular lane than I've been before.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 Mar 2016)

Great pics @NorthernDave, which spark a few memories. Lotherton and Tempsie used to be regular haunts when my kids were little. To my shame I haven't visited either place for years. I must work out a route.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Mar 2016)

meta lon said:


> Poped back to Wakerley this afternoon..
> nice day for a mtb session..i decided to see how dry its got off piste..some was ok but i managed to find the usual woodland bog fest..i like washing and cleaning so ploughed through..
> Brambles were painfully long and nasty..as my legs got shredded...
> good ride tho and a few about..
> ...


The muddier you get, the more fun you had


----------



## Mrs M (20 Mar 2016)

User33236 said:


> My ride today was my first in 67 days. At a mere 12.4km it won't break any records but it was over 50 times further than my last ride on January 13th when I came a cropper on black ice resulting in a distal-radius fracture.
> 
> Today was simply a straight out and back to see how my wrist held up. Thankfully it felt fine during the ride but I didn't want to push it as I reckoned it would likely come back and bite me later. I'm relieved to say that's not been the case so can being to look at planning further rides now and get my London 2 Paris training back on plan


Well done


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Mar 2016)

A short, hilly ride around Wembury and the local area late this afternoon.
Up and down, then down and up.



















I think that the next time I come down I'll just stick to riding around here, quiet roads, hilly and splendid views.

https://www.strava.com/activities/522314678


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2016)

A hilly ride with my brother today. Doug is aiming to get back up to fitness ready for a Lakes trip later in the Spring and asked me if I fancied a ride up to Oaks and Pulverbatch for some hill training, which of course I did.

This used to be a regular route for me but I've not done it much lately so looked forward to it. We headed over over Lyth HIll to start, then dropped to Exfords Green before the steady climb up to Oaks where we had a drink stop and greeted a passing roadie.

The back way to Pulverbatch was next where there are two short but sharp climbs which take a bit of effort if you're fit never mind trying to work up to it. Low gearing helps and Doug managed both of these without needing to stop.

At Pulverbatch the lane by the White Horse was full of Land Rovers as a group gathered before tackling a bit of green laning. They all seemed friendly and we got a lot of waves and nods as we passed through the group. Turning right just here we were behind a chap with his son who I would guess was on his first outing on his new road bike so was very cautious. We overtook carefully and headed for Wilderley. This section skirts the edge of the Long Mynd and has some great views but is quite undulating so Doug was having to work a bit.

Eventually we got to the Dorrington-Picklescott road and turned left onto the long, fast downhill Stretch to Dorrington. At the bottom of the descent we encountered a fun-run (for Sport Relief) and had to negotiate the runners for a short section just before the village.

Near Great Ryton we stopped for Doug to check on a text message and a passing rider stopped to check if we were okay. Nice of him.

We were going to head back the most direct way but passing through Condover Doug changed his mind and decided that a hilly ride needed a fitting end so we turned left and headed for Lyth Hill again. We had a brief stop after crossing the A49 and before tackling this last climb when the same roadie who had passed at Oaks overtook us again. I wonder where he'd been in the meantime.

A little under 20 miles this trip at 10.2mph average. Doug's Strava says we did around 1280 feet of climbing during the trip.

Edit to add: This was also the first test of the new brakes on the knockabout bike. Very nice. More responsive and positive-feeling than the cheapo originals. I may need to be a bit careful 'til I get used to them.





Doug taking a breather up at Oaks.





Cresting the second of the nasty little climbs on the way to Pulverbatch.


----------



## Osprey (20 Mar 2016)

An 8am start, 3 degrees C, and a 12mph north easterly wind made for a cold start. The headwind from the off meant it was difficult to warm up and the old legs were labouring. A few early morning cyclists were out and everyone was the same all hidden under their buffs. I chose a flat linear route off the North Gower, Through Clyne Valley before emerging onto Swansea Bay. Continued along the promenade which was busy with joggers, through the Maritime quarter and out along Fabian Way to Crymlyn. A slight detour on the return leg along the Tennant Canal back to Swansea which proved to be a bit rough and slow going even for the Croix de Fer. The return leg from Swansea all the way home was with a tail wind and made for a really enjoyable end to the ride. Only 32 flat miles but sometimes that's enough...





https://www.strava.com/activities/522334578


----------



## MikeW-71 (20 Mar 2016)

After the forum ride yesterday, my total for the week came to 99.6 miles.

There was no excuse for not pushing it over the 100 mark, so I rode to my parents and back to watch the GP, to add another 10 miles


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> After the forum ride yesterday, my total for the week came to 99.6 miles.
> 
> There was no excuse for not pushing it over the 100 mark, so I rode to my parents and back to watch the GP, to add another 10 miles


I do that as well...


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Mar 2016)

I must check my popping out @Mrs M ..i popped...i keep typing poped, its Palm Sunday so OK i spose


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Mar 2016)

Lovely blue skies and hardly any wind tempted Mrs 26 and me out into the lanes. Nice quiet lanes of north west Cumbria. We climbed away from Cockermouth for Bridekirk. The wind turbines were still. Bullgill came and went as we crossed the main road at Crosby Villa. Next we reached the coast road where Sunday trippers were out in force. Allonby had queues waiting patiently for ice cream at Twentyman's.

We looped away from this busy stretch in quiet lanes for West Newton and a southerly side of a loop to bring us out at Bankmill where the cafe was busy with Sunday trippers. All good tho' as our order turned up fairly promptly. This cafe has a magnificent Tawny Owl in a cage and a pair of Cockatiels in another cage. I'm not keen on caged birds but they seemed happy enough.

We took a northerly loop away inland. Not many villages on our route although Aldoth was named if tiny. We returned to West Newton again as this is a pinch point due to the landscape and drainage constraints. This time tho' we went straight to Aspatria to cross the main road. Then we looped slightly differently than usual by Threapland for the standard run back by Gilcrux. Today was a good day to climb Tallentire Hill. The wind turbines were rotating now but gently. Mrs 26's climbing legs had had enough but up here is peaceful and pleasant. The drop to Bridekirk has a really rough surface but nothing that a bike handler couldn't deal with. Then back to base for some eats and drinks. Lovely ride out today for sure with a nice round number of 40 of those smiles.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2016)

Todays ride(s) were threefold!

Initially, I rode over to No.1 daughters house to say hello and have a chat before heading off to the library and buy some bird food etc from Wilko's, then back home.. 5 miles.
Then, an hour later, ride back to No 1 daughters house to pick the grandkids up to give her a bit of space for a few hours as her fella was away to watch the rugby at the Ricoh in Coventry. I walked back home, pushing the youngest boychild on his trike, whilst Faith rode her bike ahead of us with a bit of 'on road' training on the quieter stretches of tarmac. After an hour or so, she rode back home, with me still pushing the trike, where I picked my bike up again and did a quick 6 or 7 mile loupe around the area to stretch my legs a bit.

Back home for several beers, and some home made wine, as I'm not w*rking/driving tomorrow!


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Mar 2016)

Today i went to St Annes to see my mum again. I did a few miles extra on the way back so i totaled 70 miles today. Last year i wouldn't even attempt 50 miles so things are improving. She hardly recognises me but she seems well looked after. The hardest bit is leaving her thinking i might not see her again.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Great pics @NorthernDave, which spark a few memories. Lotherton and Tempsie used to be regular haunts when my kids were little. To my shame I haven't visited either place for years. I must work out a route.



Thanks. Got to say that I'm a bit spoiled with them on my doorstep.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Mar 2016)

Club ride with the H & DW
Went to Arborfield, headed through the park and spent snd the minor roads - quite pleasant

The temp tho not warm was a degree or two up on Friday and less wind.
Not done this particular ride with them before though most areas were at least vaguely familiar

Refuelled at garden centre in Arborfield and similar pleasnt return until PSSSsssss....
The fairy had visited and after a series of punctures the consensus was the tyre is past its best
Also some problems shifting. Will clean the hain and adjust the cables.

Right at the tail end was held up at levels crossings twice with two trainis each and the trains were 7 - 8 mintes apart
This was ridiculoout gates could have been opened in between.

Anyway the ride was good
52.7 miles @ 15.3 mph

1588 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/522022742


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2016)

What a lovely morning for a ride - just a pity I didn't get out until mid afternoon as the morning was spent cleaning and lubing, swapping the brake pads and fitting a new computer to the Boardman. 

By the time I'd finished it was dull and overcast so I took the Kona out for a loop taking in Old Felixstowe at one end and the Port viewing area at the other with a stop in the middle at the Sunday market (20 full sized packs of just out of date crisps, 5 KitKat Chunkies and a bowl of a dozen clementines for the princely sum of £4) with the return leg including an off road section I'd not used for a long time.

After that there was still time to take the Boardman out for a quick calibration ride to check the accuracy of the new computer on the Boardman against a Garmin and it turned out to read only 0.06 miles more then the Garmin over 13.5 miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2016)

Rather Nordic feeling to the weather today, kept the other riders in, I'm afraid. A good ride on the Raleigh Technium, first of the year for that 'un.
45F
Winds NW12
Relative humidity 46%
Barometer 30.17
Mostly cloudy, a spot or two of snow flurries.


----------



## tfg71 (21 Mar 2016)

Well after a busy day my wife came into house and asked are we voting to go out on the bikes. I said let's do it. Back of 5pm last night. Same route and distance as yesterday. Was nice and pleasant weather however I swear that I had father Jack with me . Was nice to see the sun going down as we neared home and knew that a roast chicken dinner was for dinner. The weeks to the bike worked out for my wife. All in all it was good ride in nice weather.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Mar 2016)

Three rides to report;

Friday's return home was a bit of a grind with drizzle and a gusty headwind,not the most enjoyable of commutes;

https://www.strava.com/activities/520341285

Sunday was another roll out with the better half in nicer conditions although we seemed to pick the cloudiest part of the day to go out,nice 20kph av with the only hiccup being my 520 and HRM mis-communicating;heart rate ranged from the 90's to the 230's.

https://www.strava.com/activities/522147547/

Today was a steady zone 1/2 A10 commute with the HRM behaving itself,light traffic too so presume the kids are on holiday

https://www.strava.com/activities/522721545


----------



## Billy Wizz (21 Mar 2016)

Nice too have a Monday off, a quick ride down the Thames path, took the apples for the horse.
One more day in work tomorrow and back home to Wales for Easter and my youngest daughters birthday.

Hope the weather holds, me and the old road bike, Mold to Ruthin the best ride in the world.


----------



## Old jon (21 Mar 2016)

Variations on a theme again. I saw an Otley diversion on the map that had hidden from me until this morning, so decided to try it. Of course, as with every other ride I do, it has to start with my Holbeck fix, and then the usual ( for Otley ) pedal along the towpath to Viaduct Road, followed by Cardigan Road, North Lane and the climb to Lawnswood Grammar School. Across the Ring Road and then the new bit, turn Right along Church Lane at the next set of lights. Adel church is often called the oldest church in Leeds, ( there is a five millisecond glimpse of it at the beginning of the video ) but in my younger days Adel was not in Leeds, never mind the church . . .



The ride goes on. Church Lane to Arthington Road to Black Hill Lane, which is the descent at the end of the video. Turn left for Otley and sandwich demolition time. Try as I might, I could not bring to mind an alternative route home than my slog up the Leeds Road out of Otley all the way to Headingley, divert through Kirkstall and finish the 31.1 miles along the towpath to Office Lock.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2016)

I've not been riding a lot lately, training for a half marathon in Bournemouth in a couple of weeks. I did manage to get out the old Dawes Kingpin today (as the roads were dry) for a quick ride to the bank and back, just about 6 miles today. It's been a good few months since I have had that bike out, but I just pumped up the tyres and it was ready to go, I love riding this bike, its so daft and the brooks saddle on it is very comfortable. It's getting warmer but not warm enough for my liking. 






I'm not sure if you've seen it with the new bag on.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/523055696

I decided to check the position of the new saddle, so a commute to work it was then.

The fair weather season has begun.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Mar 2016)

Off around Cockermouth seemed like a good idea. Setmurthy Common is a bit of a climb but a lovely lane. Next came the climb to Wythop Mill. I dropped away missing a track so had to climb back. The track was rough and climbed quite steeply. No MtB wheels or tyres for me. 700x23c and some old fashioned bike handling. No worries but it was slow. By Jenkins Farm I'd regained the tarmac. I looped by High Lorton and then took another climb over the flanks of Whin Fell again on a rough track. Only a shepherd with his flock up here.

I dropped on roughness to Mosser and climbed over to Loweswater to take the little lane back to cross my outward route at Low Lorton and head over to Eaglesfield. Now it was time to loop again by Dean and around to Greysouthen to cross the busy A66 and another loop out to Tallantire before a standard run back. Nice outing today. 4500 feet of climbing in 46 miles with a fair bit of interesting if tough off road.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2016)

With the morning to myself, and a weak bit of sun attempting to break through the clouds, I set off for a few miles up to Salcey Forest via The Washlands cycle path and Brackmills as a short cut to Cycle Route 6 on a disused railway track. It's a shame that either end of the track at this point is not opened up fully as it'd access new vistas across the area. One day, maybe!






Once into Salcey Forest, I rode round the 5 mile trail before popping into the cafe for a snack.






As I didn't take a drink with me, and didn't fancy a coffee, I had a lemonade lolly instead, and kept the theme going with lemon drizzle cake to match my lemon coloured jacket.. They did have some parsnip and apple soup on sale, which I thought was a bit different!

It was a bit busy there today, with dog walkers and lots of kids doing 'activities' in the woodlands. Nice to see the little cherubs out in the fresh air, but it makes riding a bit of a pain. I doubt I'll bother going there during the Easter holidays unless I take the grandkids out for the day.
Once out of the woods, I headed back home via the Horton to Brafield road. I don't usually use this piece of tarmac as it's a bit of a rat run, but as it was fairly quiet today, it wasn't too bad. I'm glad I did though as I called into the Northampton International Raceway and had a chat with one of the chaps painting the barriers there and managed a ride around the circuit 
(That adds another one to my tally of: Silverstone, Donington and Santa Pod)
There's Rods and Banger racing on over Easter, so I'll maybe get the chance to go.
When I left the racetrack, I headed homewards past Billing Aquadrome and up the hill in Great Billing.

Back in time for a quick shower and wipe the bike down before having to looking after No 1 grandson for a few hours to give Mrs Pete a break from our grandparent duties.

Just over 30 miles on the full sus in decent weather and dry(ish) trails.

https://www.strava.com/activities/522891674


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Mar 2016)

Just 16 miles commuting for me today. Nice to cycle in in daylight, even though coming home is still dark.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Mar 2016)

A gentle 20k on a borrowed bike here. The scenery here still gets me - rolling hills, rivers, the sea. Then you see the local volcano...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2016)

A nice early morning ride for me today only a short 11 miles to keep the total moving.

Chilly and a bit frosty around the edges but the sun was coming up.

Just a bit further down the road from the first picture sat a buzzard but every time I got within picture distance he swooped down low to avoid his picture being taken .

Never mind it helped wake the mind and body up .


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Mar 2016)

Short hop in from Waterbeach mainly to give the Helium a shake-down run after it's re-assembly;some little nigggles but hopefully sortable.

Little PR at the end so it's not too bad;riding home later so will see how it goes then,just got to adjust the saddle and adjust the rear pads.

https://www.strava.com/activities/523507394

Oh and it feels a bit weird with a 52 chainring and a 12-25 cassette


----------



## Old jon (22 Mar 2016)

Abominable software. Nasty expressions flying around. I will probably find my simple mistake tomorrow, but for today, no video.

So, an unadorned version. Thirty one miles of West Yorkshire's finest tarmac, starting from my very own front door. A wander around Holbeck, as ever, eventually crossing Crown Point Bridge, along to the three R s ( Regent, Roseville and Roundhay ), Oakwood Clock and Boot Hill, then Red Hall Lane, Skeltons Lane and Thorner Lane.

After passing the church at Thorner I did not bear right to ascend Church Hill but went straight on intending to ride through East Rigton and on to Collingham, but was tempted by the one in five drop from East Rigton to the A 58 at Bardsey, so did that instead and turned right to take the main road to Wetherby. One of the locals had the decency to let me finish my sandwich before insisting on telling me everything about my bike . . .

What was intended to be a straightforward return journey on the A 58 was enlivened by a fellow cyclist with a flat tyre. I am not up to speed on the varieties of present day bikes, but enormous knobbly tyres, four brake levers on flat bars, disc brakes and I think suspension at each end. I would need a map to use one of those. Anyway, his rubber solution ( ! ) was solid, and the patch I handed over was the first he had seen. 'Are you sure it will work like that?' he said. So I hung about until he had pressure in the tube then said goodbye and pedalled away to my front door.


----------



## BSRU (22 Mar 2016)

Managed my first 100km ride of the year yesterday, had no choice as the weather was so good.
104km with 900m of going up, so fairly easy terrain, just rolling with a short climb after 92km.
It was a little cold in the morning +2 but by the time I'd dropped the kids off at school it was +9 and rising.
So um'd and r'd about whether to risk the summer gear, finally decided on a long sleeve with a base layer which proved perfect.
My Garmin was playing silly buggers by not giving me any turn instructions but I cycled a course I've done a few times before so was able to navigate without it.

A nice view of the valley.





A cool cat, saw me and just moved slightly out of the way.





Post ride recovery started with some sultana and cherry scones.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2016)

Desford, Tropical Birdland, the destination, 55 miles the journey. I was planning a ride there a few weeks ago but ended up going elsewhere as the weather wasn't good. The weather today was much the same as its been for a while now, cold and grey, but we seemed to have lost that stiff cold breeze. Not the nicest ride I've done, my legs were fading on the way out and were about done by the time I got to the Cafe, I spent most the ride home working tired legs to just keep me rolling and was glad to get home. I spent Sunday on the Seven Valley Railway, a long day, yesterday morning clearing the back garden, and yesterday afternoon doing house work so its possible I've over done things and paid the price today, I'm going to treat tomorrow as a rest day and see how I go on Thursday.


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Mar 2016)

After four weeks off the road with mechanical failure, the winter Roubaix was today back in business sporting a gleaming new frame, courtesy of the Specialized lifetime frame warranty, & new front & back derailleurs courtesy of my pocket!

Despite the sunshine & just a gentle breeze there was still a chill in the air as I made my way around the New Forest on one of my lesser used midweek routes, taking in Bramble Hill & then over the top of the forest to Godshill before looping around to Frogham & Linwood & back across the middle of the forest for home.

36 pleasant miles & a nice smooth ride on the gears, so thank you LBS!

https://www.strava.com/activities/523772113/overview


----------



## guitarpete247 (22 Mar 2016)

I'm steadily upping my distance after a few months with little or no riding. My distance, speed and hill climbing is getting better. Did the climb up Station Road into Market Bosworth without a breather stop. 18 mile not the usual 16. I hope to be getting into the 50's by the summer hols.


----------



## Alex H (22 Mar 2016)

Another sunny day, but with a 20km/hr cold wind keeping the temperature down 

Although Spring seems to have arrived with the flowers, the trees still look a bit grey.






If you want to put solar panels on your barn - make sure you cover the whole thing (and probably get someone else to pay for it )






Further along at Saint-Martin-de-Jussac there is this 12th century church.






Then across the Vienne at Saint Brice-sur-Vienne and up the other side of the valley to the start of the old main road linking Saint Junien to Limoges.






As it's so remarkably busy with an excellent surface, today I counted over 30 cyclists on it and it's not Wednesday  (Junior schools close on Wednesdays). I've never seen so many people out on bikes, and only 4 of them ignored my 'Bonjour' - both ways, actually - the same 4 

Turned off to go to Veyrac, where this bridge was my target. It's stood here since 1626 and is a covered bridge with a dovecote above. The manor it belonged to has long gone - only the bridge remains.






My intention was to go from here to Saint Gence, but reading the map without my glasses was not such a great idea and I ended up crossing the new route national and back on the old Limoges road again at Simply Market near Verneuille-sur-Vienne.






On the way back the 2 roads get quite close and you can just about see them both here






Further along is a boat workshop . I wonder how this can be a profitable enterprise as the Vienne is not navigable to boats of this sort (OK for canoes and kayaks) and the nearest lake that I've seen 'big' boats on is about 1 1/2 hours away.





Back to Saint Brice-Sur-Vienne where the river is it's usual calm self 






Finally climbing back up the side of the valley, where this view of Saint Junien can be seen






62km in 3 hours - avg 20.5km/hr which is not bad for me considering the wind.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Mar 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> As @MikeW-71 mentioned, only one minor mechanical when my chain popped off the front ring and jammed around the bottom bracket.
> 
> I think it's due to a rare combination of me changing gears while pedalling hard on a climb and going over a bump.
> 
> Thanks again to Mike who helped me sort it by shoving the derailleur forward, making it much easier to remount the chain.



...update...

I called in to my local bike shop today, eager to tell my mate Chris about my adventures in Calderdale.

When I mentioned the chain pinging off, he took a quick look at the bike and said he would shorten the chain by a couple of links - apparently there was enough length to do that.

His theory being that having the derailleur permanently set a little further forward will put the chain under a bit more tension, making a recurrence of my chain dismount less likely.

Makes sense to me, not that I would have thought of it.

Reading some of the dodgy shop maintenance stories on here, I think I'm fortunate to have him to fettle my bikes.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Mar 2016)

Decided to change my routine today and went on our first "night ride"  this year.
Just toddled around locally for about an hour (it all counts)  
Nice night and just felt relaxing going nowhere in particulat at my own pace. Very quiet roads, just a couple of joggers and dog walkers about.
Went along one of the unlit country roads instead of looping back towards home, won't be doing that again though.
A bit scary 
Forgot how reflective the Marathon tyres are, bonus!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2016)

Back to work tomorrow and, having had Monday off the bike for a day of housework and gardening when the weather was dull, grey and cold (again), I was greeted with bright blue skies and light winds so it was time for a decent ride.

I ended up taking the long route out from home to Aldeburgh via Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Tunstall Forest, Snape and then returned home by going up the coast to Thorpeness, back to Aldeburgh (by mistake due to a navigation error), Snape, Rendlesham, Woodbridge and back home to a large coffee and a bacon bap.

https://www.strava.com/activities/523824855

Snape...





Standard Aldeburgh pic...


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 122491
> Decided to change my routine today and went on our first "night ride"  this year.
> Just toddled around locally for about an hour (it all counts)
> Nice night and just felt relaxing going nowhere in particulat at my own pace. Very quiet roads, just a couple of joggers and dog walkers about.
> ...



Many years ago, when I hadn't been club riding very long we had the club Xmas dinner in Tanworth In Arden, then a night ride back into Coventry. I remember a clear bright night with a bright moon and twinkling stars that was that bright I could see for miles and could have turned my lights off, a magical ride that still makes smile when I think of it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Mar 2016)

I set off with Mrs 26 and met John B. as arranged at Dubwath. We had a plan. Priority was chat with some pedalling tacked on. The route was to Keswick by lanes. We did this with some new tarmac for me before Mrs 26 departed around Bassenthwaite for base while us alpha males (?) took to a new route for me along the flanks of Blencathra. The road was "closed" due to flood damage but we ignored the barrier and carried on regardless. The old railway bridge over the Derwent had been swept aside by the torrents. Just amazing to see many tons of steel displaced like that. Around by Guardhouse took us a little too far towards Penrith but is was easy to track back and take the gated road to Mungrisdale. All good as the chat was flowing well still.

Now onto unfamiliar lanes we headed for Greystoke. Was this village connected to Tarzan? Who knows? The Boot and Shoe Inn did us some lovely grub and the pint of Black Sheep would have made Kevin M. drool. We found the cycle cafe too late and it was this that prompted a memory that I'd been here before. Still on unfamiliar lanes we reached Hesket Newmarket where we began a series of climbs via Caldbeck. We reached a spot where the views out over NW Cumbria, the Solway and to Scotland must be superb on a good day. Today things were misty. I'll be back for that view for sure. We climbed on up to top out at Faulds Brow where a quarry and an information board caught our attention. Then it was a fast descent to Ireby before the last climb to Ruthwaite. Now we dropped at up to 41 mph to Bassenthwaite and a rounding of the end of the Lake to John's accommodation. Just another few miles for me to clock up a very tough metric century (64 smiles). 5740 feet of climbing tells the tough tale and explains our average pace. But the ride, the company and the chats cannot be measured with such numbers. It was just fab.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2016)

Another pre work ride this morning trying to crawl back some of my miles so added another 11 .

Just one of my normal loops keeping within 3 miles of the boro , roads nice and quiet loads of birds and rabbits flitting from hedgerow to hedgerow


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Mar 2016)

Couple of rides;

Yesterday did a proper longer run on the re-built Helium;

https://www.strava.com/activities/523942410

Still some niggles,primarily the front end which is knocking a bit over big bumps(prob headset/steerer bung needs re-setting/torqueing)

And this morning a nice zone 2 roll for the last day at work until the 4th 0f July.

https://www.strava.com/activities/524400391

Took a detour to the Espresso library again for coffee and a slice of peanut butter cake.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Mar 2016)

Peoeple coming later today so shorter ride
Started with a familiar loop through Chertsey, Down Stone Hill, Through Chobham and Vallay End, Looping back across Chobham Common.
Then when aproaching Chertsey, looped up Lyne Lane and back to Staines via Thorpe

A few hardish intervals

22.72 miles @ 17.2 mph
610 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/524496921

Some problems with gears, and I have entered my first ever TT on FRi!


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Mar 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Peoeple coming later today so shorter ride
> Started with a familiar loop through Chertsey, Down Stone Hill, Through Chobham and Vallay End, Looping back across Chobham Common.
> Then when aproaching Chertsey, loope4d up Lyne Lan and back to Staines via Thorpe
> 
> ...


Good luck with that!


----------



## booze and cake (23 Mar 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> ..........Now onto unfamiliar lanes we headed for Greystoke. Was this village connected to Tarzan? Who knows? .



According to the Greystoke Castle website here: http://www.stafford-house.co.uk/what-to-do/greystoke-castle/

....The next thing that may spring to mind is of course - Tarzan! Apparantly the first manuscript didn't actually mention Greystoke, but was subsequently changed at a later date. The only link being that Edgar Rice Burroughs (Tarzan;s Author) had been a war correspondent and had met a member of the Howard Family during the Boer War and consequently became friends.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Mar 2016)

Thanks @booze and cake. Mystery solved


----------



## sanddancer (23 Mar 2016)

Well not today. The other night I did 25 miles.
I hadn't rode for about 7 weeks due to one thing or another including laziness 
I was quite drunk from red wine at midnight and just thought "sod it"
( off road cycle paths I might add although still foolish ) 
Which brought about my first clipless off at the first cycle style and my second clipless off at another  
gutted that I have scraped the brake hood a bit but surprised I didn't rip my new tenn jacket and bib longs 
Bit of a scrape on my helmet though.
no the one I was wearing  but glad about that otherwise I would of had a nice bump on my right temple 

I shall stick to riding sober in future and yes, I am an idiot


----------



## Old jon (23 Mar 2016)

Yesterday's gremlins have been banished to somewhere south of Sheffield, I hope. I will repeat the ride from Tuesday at some time, and hopefully produce a video.

Today's route is an old familiar, still loads of fun mind. The usual Holbeck stagger. All it really does is replace one four lane right turn with three other less stressful right turns. My addition may be at fault. A trundle through Hunslet followed, strangely quiet today and all the better for it, then under the railway bridge and up the hill to John O' Gaunts. My usual left to pass Rothwell Cycles ( closed ) and Woodlesford railway station. Cross the river ( Aire ) and canal ( Aire and Calder ) in the opposite order and negotiate the series of rises that take you through Swillington and on to Garforth. The cliff is still a slog, but from the top you have a rather quick road to ride on, through Peckfield, straight on until the next roundabout and turn left for Micklefield. Then right at the crossroads and I treated me to a stop at Lotherton Hall where food was consumed. Eighteen miles ridden so far and my legs were happy for the stop.

Aberford, Barwick in Elmet followed closely by:--



all the way past the old station to the A 64, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes and a grin factor 6.5 whizzzzz from the Ring Road to Roundhay. By the time I got home 32.5 miles had been ridden and my hands had warmed up. Brilliant.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Mar 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Took a detour to the Espresso library again for coffee and a slice of peanut butter cake.


----------



## gavgav (23 Mar 2016)

Been struggling to get many rides in March, due to illness and other plans, so took advantage of a calm evening to get in a hilly 22 miler.

Headed out through Betton, Berrington and Cound, before beginning the fairly steep climb up Kenley Bank, pausing for a breather at the top. Bit more climbing up to Broomhall before a nice downhill section and a left turn towards Harnage. Note to anyone taking that left turn, like @Rickshaw Phil , a lot of gravel in the road and so take it very gently, as you gather a fair amount of speed coming down there. 

Took the next left, through Harnage and then down through the ford, bit slippy and slidy  before another steep climb back up to the road I used to head up Kenley bank. Re-traced my steps for a short while before continuing up another steep climb towards Concord College and Acton Burnell. Had a moment along here, with it being properly dark now, as I clipped a rabbit that darted across the road . Luckily I was climbing and so only doing about 6 mph, but it jolted the bike quite a bit! Rabbit seemed a bit startled but was moving okay on the verge it seemed.

At Acton Burnell I turned right and took familiar roads to Pitchford, Cantlop and home.

22 miles at 11.4mph avg, which I was quite happy with on that terrain (1000 ft of climbing)

My plan was to get another 3 rides in over the Easter weekend, but the awful weather forecast looks like it may restrict me to just Good Friday morning. Here's hoping it's not as bad as forecast


----------



## Katherine (23 Mar 2016)

Rubbish ride today. Absolutely nothing in my legs. I hadn't realised that I was still tired from Sunday's long ride. 
It should have been a lovely ride on the canal path, which it was really as I enjoyed the scenery etc, but it also was hard work and slow. 
Nearly got run over by a pl**ke* who overtook me on the roundabout near home, swerved round in front of me in order to cut left across me, even though I was in primary. Drivers coming down the motorway slip road waited for me as did the drivers coming from the side road that I was passing. I was giving clear signals too. (I've mastered the art of riding around a roundabout and pointing to my exit at the same time).


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2016)

Another early pre work 11 mile loop this morning starting to feel like a bit of fitness for me level is creeping back into this old body of mine got a long way to go for sure .
overcast and cold but not chilly , less people about than yesterday


----------



## derrick (24 Mar 2016)

Had a little jaunt to Cambridge for a late breakfast in the Copper Kettle. Breakfast was perfect washed down with a nice cup of tea.Great ride not to windy or cold, Lovely company, There where three of us all taking turns on the front. Left home about 8am bit of traffic on the road to start with, but when we got through Ware it all died down, After spending about an hour in the cafe back on the bikes and headed of towards London, Uneventful ride back made good time, Back into our local by 2-45 had a few beers. Then we where joined by my better half. Did not come out the pub till gone six. Picked up a chinese on the way home a quick shower then out to another pub for our cycling club night out. But i only drank coke in the evening. All in all another great day on the bike.
https://www.strava.com/activities/524814514


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2016)

Hatton Locks the destination, 50 miles the journey, my usual Thursday loop cut short due to the weather. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be though, it started spitting and dribbling in the wind as I rode into Hockley Heath on the way out and was like that all the way to the cafe. Came out of the cafe and it was raining steadily but lightly and stayed like that all the way home. I decided not to do my usual loop but take a more direct way home, leaving Hatton Locks I stayed on the Birmingham Rd to Hatton Village Hall then turned right into Firs Lane, through Haseley Knob and onto the Honiley Rd then left through Temple Balsall and right onto Balsall Street and through to Balsall Common and my usual route into and across Coventry home. A better ride than on Tuesday but I'm still not at my best, I suspect I have picked up a touch of the lurgy, I've not got any specific symptoms but I'm a touch below par all round.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Mar 2016)

Just the commute again today. Amusing to watch a chap taking selfies of himself with lamp posts on the way through Staines at quarter to six this morning


----------



## Edwardoka (24 Mar 2016)

(Not today, last Sunday.)
I've not been on the bike for anything other than an occasional commute since failing last year's Imperial Century a Month Challenge on the very last day of December (elsewhere on this thread) because of lame excuses.

With that in mind, and with my recently purchased second-hand Kaffenback scheduled to get converted to a tourer (don't ask me how it's going, my wallet hurts just thinking about it), I decided to ride it to the not-very-local LBS for some bike surgery on the first day of spring, and set off from my house halfway between Perth and Dundee, with my aim firmly set on Glasgow, some 90 miles to the southwest.

The ride started reasonably well, and I was able to hit a steady-but-much-slower-than-usual rhythm on the climb up to Abernyte and freewheeled down the other side, past Scone airport and into Perth.

In spite of anything you might have heard, Perth is not a nice city. The traffic jam and resultant pollution did not make my lungs very happy and I was glad to leave the whole place behind, riding up the beautifully named Necessity Brae while coughing and spluttering.

With the city behind me and a headwind starting to pick up, I headed towards Dunning, stopping along the way to take a photo of the steed for posterity before it gets butchered by the shop




The road out of Dunning is a fairly substantial climb, I've only done it once before, when it was snowing and the road was covered in sheet ice.
I was 4 minutes (~1mph) slower up it this time, which is a damning indicator of my lack of fitness, and I got overtaken and dropped near the top.

Uneventfully plodded through Fife and Clackmannanshire into the teeth of the headwind, legs cramping and posterior hurty, and when I got to Bridge of Allan to discover that the big bakery was shut, I threw in the towel with 50 miles on the clock and the Wallace monument taunting me from on high.





Q. How much fitness can you lose in 3 and a half months of inactivity?
A. ALL THE FITNESS


----------



## sanddancer (24 Mar 2016)

17 miles this evening. 
Struggled a bit at times probably due to sore throat and blocked nose, 
Also eating nearly all of a £1 rolo easter egg before I went out didn't help  
I had mostly given up chocolate but it is easter , nearly 
still averaged 14+ mph and felt pretty sedate. 

My coccyx pain doesn't seem to be getting much better and may have to visit the quacks if it doesn't improve


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2016)

Katherine said:


> Rubbish ride today. Absolutely nothing in my legs. I hadn't realised that I was still tired from Sunday's long ride.
> It should have been a lovely ride on the canal path, which it was really as I enjoyed the scenery etc, but it also was hard work and slow.
> Nearly got run over by a pl**ke* who overtook me on the roundabout near home, swerved round in front of me in order to cut left across me, even though I was in primary. Drivers coming down the motorway slip road waited for me as did the drivers coming from the side road that I was passing. I was giving clear signals too. (I've mastered the art of riding around a roundabout and pointing to my exit at the same time).
> 
> ...


A 'like' for the ride, not the dodgy legs and the pl**ke*!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2016)

Only just yesterday's ride as it's just gone midnight..

After the usual stupid o'clock finish, I was up with the later lark at about 08:45. A bit of a lay in for me..
After helping Mrs Pete with moving the settees out so she could hoover behind them, (and finding some of the grandsons lost lego i the process) I had a chance to pop out for an hour or so.
All I wanted to do, really, was get some fresh air and stretch my legs a bit. As I headed towards Cut Throat Lane, a nearby byway, I stopped for a quick chat with the local copper on his motocross bike and he warned me that the byway way a bit muddy and slippery, and mentioned that a few bikes had been stolen in the area recently, so keep 'em locked up.
Having done my Police 5 moment, I found the mud he was talking about on a 90 degree bend just before a bit of a rooty climb. Not too bad though, as it's a slow corner anyway. Nice to be told though.

As I didn't have much time to ride, I headed over to Sywell Aerodrome to watch the planes for a few minutes. The Blades, ex-Red Arrows pilots, were just landing and parking up, in formation, of course.. 






A Flying Fortress propeller, found buried during runway work a while ago.






Outside the Sywell Museum, a Blenheim propeller discovered/recovered from the North Sea






And a Blue Danube Mk1 'Practise' Atomic Bomb c1950 (with a Hawker Hunter' in the background)

Sometime around this point, I had a visit from the p*nct*re fairy. Just a gentle visit, but enough for me to have to pump the front tyre up and aim homewards. After a couple of miles, I pumped it up again. I couldn't see anything in the tyre, so it was probably a glancing stab from her dagger.
I was thinking of changing the tube, but as it started raining, and I only had a few miles to go, just stuck with the occasional pump up to get me home.






One of my usual routes seems to have been 'acquired for development'. Luckily, there were no signs to stop me using the road to get home though! 

Back home on just under 10 miles, wet, with a deflating tyre, in time for lunch, a shower and go to w*rk. Boooo.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2016)

A nice 25 miles earlier today for me and a cycling buddy so nice to have somebody to chat too as we rode along , a fairly gentle pace but mine was slightly harder being on my Lee Cooper single speed bike , that had its longest outing of the year lets hope we get a few more in for sure


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2016)

Can i go for a ride ? like feck i have a 4 year old rolling around the floor whining because she has the wrong colour cup for her juice ,


----------



## gavgav (25 Mar 2016)

A glorious sunny Good Friday morning for a bike ride. Looks like the rest of the weekend is a washout!

I was meeting @Rickshaw Phil and his brother Doug down the road at 8am, but had a bit of a rush to get ready after setting my alarm for 06:45.........on Saturday instead of Friday, meaning I woke up at 7:10 instead 

I was there a few minutes early in the end and they arrived shortly, so we headed up the poorly maintained cycle paths to Shelton and then out on the road to Bicton and Montford Bridge, before turning onto lanes to Shrawardine. We were into the westerly breeze for the first 15 miles or so and it was quite hard going at times, despite it being fairly flat through Pentre and Melverley. 

We saw a few cyclists, one of whom was my boss out on his road bike for the first time this year .

We crossed into Wales and out onto the busier main road at Crew Green, but all the traffic was well behaved and we made good progress to Princes Oak, where we stopped for a few minutes to take a photo and learn some historical information that I will leave @Rickshaw Phil to pass on.

View towards the Berwyns (where I was climbing in 3 ft of snow 3 weeks ago!)






There is quite a climb up Pecknall Lane, around 500 ft to the top, but we all coped fine and at the top we saw 3 chaps doing some DIY pothole repairs which had included setting fire to the grass verge ! We then enjoyed the downhill section to Halfway House, crossing the busy A458 fairly easily, and then on to Westbury, before some more climbing up Hinton Lane. What goes up must come down and there is a fast downhill section to Adderley before we turned off towards Edge. A chap came out of his house, on a bike, just in front of us, more about him later!

It's a bit lumpy along this section and Doug was starting to feel it a bit, with this being his longest ride since October, but he still did extremely well.

We passed the chap on his bike, on the lanes and then negotiated the nasty crossing at Lea, before he then passed us again as we began the short steep climb towards Arscott. We stopped for a quick snack and Phil had found a rear bike light on the road and so he said he would head on fast to catch the chap and see if it was his. It was! Good deed done for the day.

We pressed on to Annscroft and then joined the busier road to Hook-a-Gate, which with the wind behind us was a fast few miles and again all traffic was well behaved 

We had a quick stop after Doug had a bit of a moment with his lace getting caught in the chain! before arriving back at Nobold and branching off through Meole Brace. We went our separate ways at Meole Island and I arrived home having done my 50k ride for the month finally, on a very enjoyable ride.

33.3 miles at 11.3mph avg


----------



## Stonechat (25 Mar 2016)

Well first ever time trial today (at the age of 64)

Rode the 14.1 miles to the ride HQ - a local golf club
https://www.strava.com/activities/526169786

Then the time trial
The course is not very flat.
Although based on Drift Road which is fairly flat, the other part includes Hawthorn Hill hardly a killer hill but to do three times in a time trial is tough
There were 2.8 laps of the 8.9 mile couse
Went up the hill first time as if I meant it, gradually managed more even effort, did not have much left for a finishing sprint
I don't have official time but estimate 1 hr 23 min 30 sec, average speed of 17.9 mph

It was tough keeping the effort up and I could feel achy legs afterwards.
The ride is here including slow pootle back to ride HQ from the finishing line
https://www.strava.com/activities/526169981/

There were quite a few pointy helmets, time trial bikes and a trike.

Ride home was slower




Total for the day was 54.6 miles

Really weary legs, not sure I will do one again, if I do it will be a 10 mile


----------



## Mrs M (25 Mar 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Well first ever time trial today (at the age of 64)
> 
> Rode the 14.1 miles to the ride HQ - a local golf club
> https://www.strava.com/activities/526169786
> ...


Well done


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2016)

A massive two miles on our lasses bike to the lbs to give it some tlc, I reckon it is nearly 20 years old and everything is still original apart from the brake blocks (second set only) and the tyres.

The 2 miles felt like 100, the seat was way too low for me and the saddle was way to soft. Hopefully they will call mid week so she can pick it up


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Mar 2016)

25 miles under the wheels, rode a new loop that manages to take a decent number of climbs.Average speed still stuck in the 13s and still blowing like an old boiler ant the top of any decent climbs ... much work to do this Spring !


----------



## john59 (25 Mar 2016)

I was on the road for 8.00 am, to make the most of the beautiful day forecast. 
I decided a trip over to Loggerheads and Cilcain in North Wales would stretch the legs, and I managed to cover 102 km with 911 m of climbing. The sun shone for most of the time. 

http://www.strava.com/activities/526200451

Ride.




Loggerheads.




Cilcain.




Wall plaque.




Hawarden bridge.


----------



## redvision95 (25 Mar 2016)

Just a gentle ride through the arbo today. Arm still hurts when riding for any longer than just a few miles.
Video instead of text, much easier. Sped up x4. Might want to turn the volume off if you dont like modern music 

View: https://youtu.be/pXBInE0SE6M


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Mar 2016)

Early ride for the Saturday Crew today. Pre-emptive strike against tomorrow's dire forecast. Super lovely sunny day today so all good. 5 out today including little me. We took to standard lanes for Redmarley and some lovely wild daffs and lesser celendine. Rich is still troubled on the climbs but no worries as social riding is the key. More daffs on the way to Donnington and Ledbury where DeLilah's served us with good grub and the craic flowed well.

It was a standard run back from Ledbury with the final climb of the Wyche. Lots of folks were out on the Hills taking in the great weather. Going to be horrid tomorrow if the meteorologists are correct. So super to grab this one (37 smiles) while it could be got.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2016)

Woke this morning and the sun's shining it would be rude not to ride . So quick plan and off to Dove Cottage cafe in the Vale of Belvoir for a coffee and breakfast nice 50 mile trip . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington and out to the Wreake valley . Through Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby and Asfordby .As I got to the junction for Saxelby a club of 30 plus riders were approaching from the other direction .It's straight onto a climb so I found myself being the hare chased by a peleton .Head down and spin just as I reach the steeper bit a shadow appeared on the verge behind me but I as I got out of the saddle and accelerated the shadow dropped back. Crested the hill having not been caught  ( and a strava pr) looked back and the nearest rider was twenty yards back with a pained expression on his face and the peleton split to pieces At the top I went left and they went straight on . Out accross the exposed always windy ridge to Ab Kettleby and towards Long Clawson which had a lovely fast descent into it were I flew past a female rider taking the descent sedately caught her husband by the bottom and pulled along side for a chat . His wife caught up in a while and asked how I descended so fast . I said it's just confidence and pedalling quick you just need to pratice They went left and I went through Long Clawson into Hose and Harby and down the lane to Dove Cottage cafe and into the car park and its closed  While I'm reading the notice and group of 6 riders stop then three motorbikes they certainly missing some trade . The six rider make for a cafe further from home but I think there's a cafe in Harby so I go for that one .Get to the end of the lane and there's two female riders stopped waiting .I ask them if there heading for Dove cottage they say they are so I break the bad news that the second closed cafe for them I tell them where I'm heading for and they say they will try it when the others there waiting for catch up. So back to Harby and praise be the cafe open and is full of cyclists So a coffee and sausage cob  and sit outside and share a table with the ladies who had followed me there.Lovely snack with great company and its time to head home .So out to Stathern and the climb out of the Vale which is a bit of a brute . So retracing my route back to Home via Landdyke land to Ab Kettleby and back up the Wreake valley passing loads of riders it seems everyone out in the sunshineBack home 54 miles in the bank what a lovely day for a ride shame it's not lasting this weekend


----------



## Old jon (25 Mar 2016)

Wow !! Sunshine !!!

Off went I with strict instructions to enjoy my ride. A bit of wasted thought about where, it is a bank holiday, so most roads will be busy. That bit of Holbeck to ride around, it takes me nicely to Office Lock, and the towpath to Viaduct Road. The climb up Cardigan Road seemed easier this morning, and the follow up bit to Lawnswood School. Straight across the Ring Road and turn right onto Church Lane at the next set of traffic lights, onto Arthington Road and down this wonderful hill . . .



There is a left hand bend a minute or so in, I propose we call it 'Ironmonger's Bend ', take a tight line around there and that big BT grate is waiting to skate you off. Anyroadup, I turned right at the bottom of the hill and followed the A 659 to the bottom of Harewood Bank, where I happily turned left on the A 61 until I reached the Kirkby Overblow / Sicklinghall road. Straight through Sicklinghall and on to Wetherby, which was crowded, and the old legs had pedalled 22 miles by now, so a swift lunch and a retreat to the Aire valley via the ever reliable A 58 with a flourish down Boot Hill. A massive ( for me ) 36.2 miles under the wheels.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2016)

In April we're off to Holland to see the tulips and other stuff for a week, so today we've loaded up the tandem and ridden to Jo's work colleague in Risby, near Bury St Eds. This is our practice run.
Coming out of Hardwick the bike felt quite different with a load on. We went down Madingley Hill on the road, it felt like I was being pushed along by the load.
I had to stop at work after 6 whole miles for a wee, proper old bloke!
Through Cambridge and out through Cherry Hinton and every light and junction worked in our favour!
From Fulbourn out to the A11 is a mile or so of sloping drag, so it was slowly, slowly!
At Balsham we stopped for 10 minutes, the shop was shut!






We said hello to another tandem couple, they had a super slick Canondale road tandem, nice!
Briefly through West Wratting, where we used to live and then out to Stetchworth






They have very posh farm gates.
We stopped at the Affleck Arms in the chocolate box village of Dalham for food at 12.30

"Sorry, no food today...." So a big bag of crisps and some pop had to do.
Dalham is at the bottom of a hill on all sides. To one to Denham was never steep, but it lasted a good couple of miles.

Eventually we turned up in Barrow where there is a chippy, so we shared fish & chips. They were good too!

We had a free wheel out of the village which was great fully accepted, then into Saxham. From a T junction we could see the A14, but before crossing it we had a big downhill section that went straight up again. All our speed was gone in seconds! We had to get the granny ring out!

We took a slight detour before Risby and saw these cuties...






Now we are sat in the sun drinking tea, eating cake!

Just about 40 miles. Same again tomorrow to get home, only there's a hurricane due!


https://www.strava.com/activities/526294070


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Mar 2016)

Two rides for me today. The first, @gavgav has already done a good report for earlier. We've had the nicest weather so far this year which made this a really pleasant trip.

As mentioned, this was Doug's longest ride since last October so he did really well. We did have to have a short drink stop on the way back after leaving Gav but that was the only time he really seemed to be struggling.

Gav has mentioned the stop at Prince's Oak. I've ridden this way loads of times now but hadn't noticed until today that by the junction where we turn off the main road there is an oak tree with a decorative wall at its foot and a plaque, so I stopped to have a look. It states that in 1806 the then Prince of Wales (later King George IV) was first introduced to the principality near this spot; it being just by the English/Welsh border. (He had the title Prince of Wales since a few days after his birth in 1762 so it took him a while to get round to acually visiting the place.)

The second ride was partly a test to make sure the mudguards on the Raleigh remained firmly attached after my fettling the other day and partly just a jolly to make the most of the lovely weather. I did my favourite short loop out to Longnor and Acton Burnell and back. It had warmed up since the first ride so I was able to take off some layers for this one (first proper ride of the year in a t-shirt ).

There were plenty of other cyclists out (nice) and it was quite a quick ride by my standards with an average of 15.9mph. My adjusted riding position feels good but the new handlebar creaks so that will need investigating.

35 miles for the first ride and 17.1 miles for the second so 52.1 miles for the day.





We've just turned onto the lanes at Montford Bridge and had a nice clear view to the Welsh hills.









A couple of action shots on the way to Melverley. The first at Montford and the second between Pentre and The Royal Hill.





The plaque at Prince's Oak.





Between Westbury and Asterley.





Back at Meole Brace and about to go our seperate ways.





On the second ride. A brief pause at the crossroads near Longnor.


----------



## SteveF (25 Mar 2016)

Did my first night and group ride (well of more than 4 or so people), the magnificent FNRttC (Southend edition).. Thoroughly enjoyed it despite the rain for the 1st half of the ride. It was great to meet up with my fellow riders, a lovely camaraderie between the folks, all very friendly and supportive..

My version - https://www.strava.com/activities/526353960

When we set off on a dark and rainy night in London, it was hard to imagine that breakfast would have this as a backdrop:


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Mar 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Well first ever time trial today (at the age of 64)
> 
> Rode the 14.1 miles to the ride HQ - a local golf club
> https://www.strava.com/activities/526169786
> ...



Good effort chap, and fair play for riding to and from.

I managed an over dressed 16 miles this morning, nearly hit the climbing target. Will be glad to get it done so i can do some different territory...


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Mar 2016)

Climbed 800m






York Hill is something else. Got applause from Sevenoaks Tri at the top


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Mar 2016)

Two rides today,no pics though I'm afraid.

A nice 40k to Welney RSPB for an espresso with the other half;lovely day with not too strong winds and a steady 20kmh pace.HRM all over the shop at the start but settled down on the way back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/526208715

And after some lunch went out for a solo bash inspired by yesterdays Lotto Soudal double win;certainly feeling after that!

https://www.strava.com/activities/526368738


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Mar 2016)

derrick said:


> Had a little jaunt to Cambridge for a late breakfast in the Copper Kettle. Breakfast was perfect washed down with a nice cup of tea.Great ride not to windy or cold, Lovely company, There where three of us all taking turns on the front. Left home about 8am bit of traffic on the road to start with, but when we got through Ware it all died down, After spending about an hour in the cafe back on the bikes and headed of towards London, Uneventful ride back made good time, Back into our local by 2-45 had a few beers. Then we where joined by my better half. Did not come out the pub till gone six. Picked up a chinese on the way home a quick shower then out to another pub for our cycling club night out. But i only drank coke in the evening. All in all another great day on the bike.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/524814514



Kudos on Strava for that


----------



## Stevec047 (25 Mar 2016)

Only gone and hit my personal target I set for myself by the end of summer. 50k in one day and feeling great. Started off from home and decided to take the country roads into braintree. Stopped off to eat my bacon sandwich that was neatly tucked in my jersey keeping my left kidney nice a warm.

After that headed off towards Rayne and out towards weathersfield. Decided it was such a nice day I would take a detour to Finchingfield have a sit down and refreshing drink before heading out on the country roads back towards Great Yeldham at which point I overtook my very first cyclist going up a hill. With the worry he would catch me up and make me look a fool I kept pedaling until I felt it was safe to back off a little. 

Final push back towards home and 33.4 miles later.

Check out my 33.4 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/526431114

Absolutely beautiful day and the wind was perfect only a couple of open areas I got caught out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Mar 2016)

Couple of hrs mtb..beautiful day ,lots out on the bikes..


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Only gone and hit my personal target I set for myself by the end of summer. 50k in one day and feeling great. Started off from home and decided to take the country roads into braintree. Stopped off to eat my bacon sandwich that was neatly tucked in my jersey keeping my left kidney nice a warm.
> 
> After that headed off towards Rayne and out towards weathersfield. Decided it was such a nice day I would take a detour to Finchingfield have a sit down and refreshing drink before heading out on the country roads back towards Great Yeldham at which point I overtook my very first cyclist going up a hill. With the worry he would catch me up and make me look a fool I kept pedaling until I felt it was safe to back off a little.
> 
> ...



Well done Steve 50 km done and dusted


----------



## Wafer (25 Mar 2016)

2nd ride on new bike, weather is fantastic today so rude not to. Completely different to last weeks ride where I had wind jacket and leg warmers on and was only just warm enough, today, short sleeve jersey, normal bib shorts, fingerless gloves and the darker lens on the sunglasses, joy.


[added]Strava link https://www.strava.com/activities/526420638 [/added]
Just over 20 miles with a stop off at the butchers and local shop for a few essentials. Had a close call at a roundabout in Willand where a van driver apparently only saw me at the last second and screeched to a halt rather than join the roundabout on top of me....

Some lovely countryside in the area, particularly between Cullompton and Halberton on today's ride which is where the photos came from.


Bike Ride by Adrian Lee, on Flickr


Bike Ride by Adrian Lee, on Flickr

I always enjoy this little bit of the ride when I go this route, fields & countryside in all directions with a rough country lane now much more enjoyable on the CdF.


Bike Ride by Adrian Lee, on Flickr


Bike Ride by Adrian Lee, on Flickr


Bike Ride by Adrian Lee, on Flickr

Then this pic at the top of the biggest climb of the day, though unfortunately, in one respect, the end of the relevant strava segment is clearly after the gateway I stopped in for a photo...


Bike Ride by Adrian Lee, on Flickr

Then got a bit of recovery food among other things at the butchers


Bike Ride Recovery by Adrian Lee, on Flickr

Went along the canal between the butchers and the shop in the next village. Very pleasant and I should've stopped for another couple of photos but I was quite enjoying trundling along. Only problem was a family on bikes coming the other way ignoring the signs saying cyclists should dismount for some of the narrow bridges. I do, they didn't, and they nearly ended up in the canal when they met me walking up to one...
Several other people enjoying the canal is nice to see though, several dog owners who were all good and kept their dogs close when they saw/heard me coming, the clicky hope hubs are brilliant for that 

Got back and felt like I could've done more, which wasn't the feeling I've had the last couple weeks!


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/526441819

Lovely ride today, in fantastic weather.

82 miles (I forgot to start logging at the beginning, and lost 20 miles). The route took me from Southampton, up to Fort Nelson, then into Denmead, followed by Winchester, Upham, Fair Oak, West End, Thornhill, then down to Weston, Woolston, over the Itchen bridge, and home.





A massive cock. ( near West Meon )






Some big balls ( Fort Nelson, Portsdown hill).







A huge chopper. ( King Alfred, Winchester).






Tea stop in the lovely cafe in Fort Nelson.







Little church in Denmead.






Stunning views from Cheesefoot Head.


----------



## Donger (25 Mar 2016)

Bonus day off, bonus sunny weather. Just _had_ to get out on the road this afternoon. For once I actually had no idea whatsoever where I was going, and I just went with the flow. The only thing I knew for certain was that I wasn't going to climb any big hills today, as our club ride into the Forest of Dean on Sunday is going to be brutal . Then as soon as I got anywhere near the Cotswold edge, Frocester Hill started to exert the gravitational pull of a small planet on me, and I simply _had_ to climb it one more time. Frocester Hill is my favourite big hill around here. The road maintains a steady 10-11% gradient for over a mile as it edges its way around the hill and on up to Coaley Peak viewpoint via a couple of S bends, and affording fantastic views across the Vale of Gloucester to the River Severn and the Forest of Dean before finally disappearing into the woods.
Here is a shot of Frocester Hill from the war memorial in Frocester. You can see the traffic winding its way up behind the ancient tythe barn in the middle distance:





There were loads of people out exercising their dogs and enjoying the views and the sunshine at the top:




I had made easier progress than ever before up to the viewpoint, so I rewarded myself with an ice cream This bloke was doing a roaring trade:




My ego had got in the way of stopping to take any pictures on the way up, so I resolved to restrain myself on the way down and take some for once. That's the Severn in the distance:




In this next one (about half way down) you can just see some people on the skyline above the big tree. They are up at the Coaley Peak viewpoint:





Another nice view down into the Vale:





A truly gorgeous climb, this one. Always nice to find one that gives you great views as you climb (or descend). Whenever I'm heading off for the Alps I come here a few times in the preceding weeks for conditioning. Can't get enough of it. Hope you all had as much fun as I did today. Another 27.7 miles done, putting me on target for a record breaking year. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## MikeW-71 (25 Mar 2016)

A short notice MTB ride at Mabie forest with my brother and his wee boy. 

Little one is 7 now and he's riding so much stronger. We ambled round the green route, but adding a section of the blue singletrack as a bonus extra. Then stopped and had a play in the skills area, where he was tackling the bigger drop-offs without hesitation, and making the berms look easy! Two falls, but just a scuffed knee, he loved it.

8.4 miles and 1100 feet of climb. Little one did well


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Mar 2016)

Got out for a second ride  Took the boy out with some friends and added another 23km to the day. Easily the longest ride for my boy

And de-commutered my bike 






Still love it!


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Mar 2016)

Like everyone else it seems I too made the most of the only decent day of weather forecast for this weekend & went out for another proposed 100km ride, this time going into Wiltshire.

To try & avoid the New Forest tourists I headed out on the quieter roads to the north west & soon came across my first cyclist of the day who joined the road just in front of me. I followed 10 meters behind him for a mile or so but he kept looking around so rather than wheel suck I thought I'd pass him but this didn't go to well as when I pulled along side I saw a guy 20 years my junior, running aero wheels & not wanting to be passed! Bugger, I'm now on the wrong side of a narrow lane in a race so it was time to put my foot down & get past, which thankfully I did but not without a bit of effort. 

Carrying on to Downton, I stopped for my first photo & due to having to walk back to take it paused the Garmin, oops as I then forgot to restart it & didn't notice until seven miles later. No biggy but my 62 mile ride was now going to read as a 55 mile ride, oh well, it was a nice day & I'd already done a couple for the monthly challenge so onward I went through Coome Blissett & Stratford Tony to todays little climb at Broad Chalke where lunch was taken at the top.

The return journey meant a nice tailwind as I headed through Martin, Sandleheath & Alderholt back to the forest where I took to the north & back down to Nomansland & Bramshaw before heading home.

However, OCD kicked in a mile from home & I was going to get a 62 mile ride recorded so I took a seven mile detour around Woodlands & Ashurst just to make sure!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/526289689/





















This poor little fella had managed to get himself the wrong of the gate & mum was getting distressed so it was goonerobes to the rescue & I picked him up & put him safely back over & into the field. (& no, there's no Welsh blood in me!)


----------



## Mrs M (25 Mar 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Like everyone else it seems I too made the most of the only decent day of weather forecast for this weekend & went out for another proposed 100km ride, this time going into Wiltshire.
> 
> To try & avoid the New Forest tourists I headed out on the quieter roads to the north west & soon came across my first cyclist of the day who joined the road just in front of me. I followed 10 meters behind him for a mile or so but he kept looking around so rather than wheel suck I thought I'd pass him but this didn't go to well as when I pulled along side I saw a guy 20 years my junior, running aero wheels & not wanting to be passed! Bugger, I'm now on the wrong side of a narrow lane in a race so it was time to put my foot down & get past, which thankfully I did but not without a bit of effort.
> 
> ...


Aw, good on you for rescuing little no 28


----------



## hondated (25 Mar 2016)

Evening everyone, I hope you all managed to get out on your bikes today like I did. What a glorious day it was down here in Eastbourne. I managed to do one of my eighteen mile circuits which takes me over to Pevensey Marshes, at least that's what I think they are called. There were cyclists everywhere I went and it sounds silly I know but I had one of my " *od the helmet, I use to legally ride a motorbike without one, so that must have been more risky and nothing happened then, days and it felt so good. Mind you I must be brained washed because I somehow felt that I wasn't a proper cyclist. Discuss. *Mod note:* just not in this thread please.
My ride was made even better as I met a former work colleague who I had not seen for seven years since I retired and he too as now just retired. Going by what he told me our former company is even worse to work for. I bet many of you can relate to that as well.
The other days hi light for me was being overtaken by a fella who was clearly old than myself wearing all the gear and riding a lovely Carbon Fibre bike I was on my Roberts Tourer, and as he passed he commented that it was a lovely day to be out on a bike. Which indeed it was. Struggling I eventually caught him up at a set of traffic lights and he tried to console me by saying that CF certainly makes you faster and with that he was off again. The last I saw of him was disappearing into the distance climbing a hill. As he did I thought to myself I really hope I will be able to do what he is doing when I am his age.
On my route there are several gyms and their car parks were fall when I passed them and as I did I thought to myself how much better many of them would feel if rather than going to the gym they got out on a bike.
We really have chosen a great form of exercise haven't we !.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Mar 2016)

Some great rides reported already today, so here's my contribution:

To be fair, we'd planned stuff for today the idea being to leave the rest of the weekend free for me to get out on the bike. But that was before we saw the weekend weather forecast...
The ever wonderful Mrs ND suggested that we bin this afternoons plans off so I could get out on the bike - what a woman!

So, out just after 1pm on a glorious warm sunny, if a bit breezy, spring day. So warm in fact that the bib shorts made their first appearance of the year. 
Out on local roads and up to Scholes, then straight on to Barwick, right onto Long Lane for the quick descent down to Garforth with the wind now right in my face. Just after crossing Cock Beck there are double solid white lines on the road and a cautious car was hanging back behind me as we rounded the bend (fair enough), but somewhere behind him, some herbert had found that his car had a horn and was honking away for England. Anyway, the cars passed as the road straightened out, and what I presume was Honking Harry in his Seat Leon passed far too close whilst his passenger bravely shouted out of his open window. Poor lad seemed to be suffering from Tourettes, so I suppose we should feel sorry for him.
Anyhow, over the M1 which had 3 lanes of barely moving traffic heading for the A1/A64 and up into Garforth. Up the A642 without incident and back over the M1 (more of the same queues) and the quick run down to Aberford. Left into the village and a quick sprint down the hill, fast enough to set off the 'Slow Down' sign with the wind behind me 
Right towards Lotherton hall and under the A1(M) (lots more slow moving traffic) and up the hill, past Lotheron Hall where the entrance queue was almost back onto the main road and then the road to Sherburn, which is still more suitable to a 4x4 than a road bike given the number of potholes and craters.
But then, whats this? At the boundary line stretched out in front of me was fresh, smooth tarmac - so new it hadn't even been whitelined yet. Bliss! 
Up the hill towards saxton, where I stopped just short of the village at Lindas Bench for a drink, a photo and to take a layer off, such was the temperature:







Refreshed and back on the bike it was through the village and up the Saxton Summit climb to the B1217 (new PR and 2nd in KoM )
Right towards Towton on a busy bit of road, but with all the drivers playing the game which was nice.
Left in Towton, where I was passed by a green Mondeo that did that slow pass / wrong gear thing, but with plenty of room, followed immediately by two police traffic cars, then half a dozen other cars. As we left the village the first traffic car lit up the lightbar and pulled out round the Mondeo and then pulled in tight in front of him as the second car closed the gap at the rear and put his lights on. This caused a bit of a queue as other drivers had to wait for gaps in oncoming traffic to get round and as we queued a third traffic car pulled up alongside me. Honestly, it was like being in a episode of Traffic Cops just without Jamie Theakston...
Round 5-0 and their perp and down the hill, before taking the left into Stutton. Straight through the village and up the hill, over the A64 (more queuing traffic heading east) and the Garnet Lane Climb (another new PR), eventually turning left towards Bramham. Wanting to make sure I got my 50km in, I took a right on the edge of the village and rode down the infamous Windmill, hitting a top speed of 40.4mph on my way to Clifford where a very nice Arriva bus driver waited for me to get past a line of parked cars up the main street, before giving me a cheery wave as I acknowledged him.
Down the hill back into Bramham, where I tackled the Col de Town Hill in what felt like a fast time but when I checked it was only my 4th best up there - that said, the HIIT sessions I've been doing are paying off.
Back round and onto NCN R66 / Paradise way for the run down to Bramham Cross Roads where guess what - loads of slow moving traffic on the A1(M) heading north - why do they do it? 
The normally rapid run from there down to Aberford was tempered slightly by having the wind in my face again and from there I decided to retraced my earlier route down to Garforth, then back to Barwick up Long Lane (another PR!), before the drag up the hill towards Scholes, where the descent to the Coronation Tree was spoiled by the wind - I hate having to pedal down hill. The run down Leeds Road from there was similarly wind effected, combining with now tiring legs to slow progress. Then local roads up to home, sheltered from the worst of the wind.

So, *34.8 miles* (56 km) in just under *2 hrs 24 m* at an average of *14.5 mph* with 2007 ft climbed and 4 new PRs. Well pleased with that, especially for an unexpected bonus ride. 
And (according to Garmin) an average temperature of 13.4 degrees C, although it felt a lot warmer at times.






The forecast does not look good for the rest of the weekend (40+mph winds tomorrow, then rain Sunday / Monday), but at least I've got one decent ride in the bag ahead of next weeks Vale Vélo


----------



## sanddancer (25 Mar 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Can i go for a ride ? like feck i have a 4 year old rolling around the floor whining because she has the wrong colour cup for her juice ,




LoL I thought, hmmm nice day, but bank holiday, plenty of idiots about. 
Sod it, I'm off for a ride, feck the tonsillitis and runny nose. They give crap weather the morra.
Then I get dumped with the 3 year old grandson  
I probably burned more calories running round after him .
used my new fred perry jumper as a handkerchief  
still I wouldn't miss seeing him for the world, although painting the patio using paint brushes and water did get a bit tedious after 40 minutes 


sod it. If it's hammering down with rain over the weekend I'm off out on the bike.
at least the cycle paths will be empty


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Mar 2016)

I just had to make the most of today`s weather given this weekends forecast ....

A nice 50 km ride on the roadie http://www.strava.com/activities/526312819 followed up with a 22 km night ride on the mtb with a pal http://www.strava.com/activities/526662299

Make hay while the sun shines


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2016)

Once I'd fixed the slow p*ncture I acquired on yesterdays ride, I headed out for a few miles in the pre-storm sunshine! As with others, it was too good to be wasted.
As I was out relatively early (for me) I decided to head for Pitsford before the crowds descended.







With a patriotic red white & blue ice cream at the top end of Pitsford Res sorted, I rode down the western side and across the dam wall with only a hundred or so other folk out enjoying the peace and tranquillity.. I imagine that by lunch time it would be standing room only there!!!

With limited time to spare, sadly, I set off homewards via Pitsford village, Moulton and Overstone.






Back home on 16 miles in lovely warm(ish) sunshine, in time to wipe the bike down, shower and grab some lunch before going to w*rk.. Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/526144120


----------



## Berk on a Bike (26 Mar 2016)

Stuck some new Luganos on and a fresh set of brake pads this lunchtime and then, flush with the glow only a good fettle can bring, I popped out for a spin.

The NCN path was busy which gets my goat at the best of times (I know, I know), but there seems to be a trend now for lads to ride frigging hover boards on there, usually en masse and not taking a blind bit of notice of other users. In case you hadn't worked it out, this irks me.

But hey, that warm post-fettle glow, eh?

19 miles with 1125 ft of ascending. A good Friday indeed.

http://www.strava.com/activities/526377178


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2016)

Another 28 miles earlier this morning and again single speed ones, pushing a 52 x 18 up a slope into a headwind nearly stopped me in my tracks.






Apart from that it was a great ride taking in Sywell,Overstone,Billing,Brafield,Horton,Denton,Earls Barton,Mears Ashby and home.


----------



## Gareth C (26 Mar 2016)

There’s a saying “winter miles equals summer smiles.” Well it might be officially Spring, but the last three weeks have seen three beautiful rides (two with snow involved) in fantastic scenery with great mates.

First was the *Eden Valley Epic* with Adam and Marie. Starting in Penrith, heading down through limestone scenery to Orton, before another climb over to Appleby-in-Westmorland, and up beside the Pennines before returning to Penrith. The Lake District, Howgill Fells and Pennines were all clad in snow, making it a very scenic outing.











Next up was supposed to be The Spring Onion in Surrey, but for various reasons, Neal could do with a later start and something closer to home, so we opted for a *ride in the Chilterns*. Back on old stomping grounds it was pretty much made up as we went along, but once at Marlow we took an alternative route into the hills, borrowing from a GPX in my Garmin taken from my greatest road cycling routes book. This was a bit more lumpy and less direct than the “normal route” via Frieth and Fingest, but all the nicer for it. Chalkstone hills and plenty of woodland, with quiet roads.

We discovered a nice farm shop for Sunday lunch before heading into Henley and back via Crazies Hill and the Drift Road.






Most recently, out again with Adam, and he’d never been up the *Buttertubs Pass* in the Yorkshire Dales, so we met up in Reeth. My mate Rich suggested we try the road over from Swaledale to Askrigg. It was beautiful and quiet, but steep!



After a quick café stop in Askrigg we were off towards Hawes and then up onto the Buttertubs road. With some snow patches at the top, it maybe still qualifies as a winter ride. The descent was amazing (fastest time ever) and the spin along back to Reeth properly beautiful, and all the better for being generally downhill and with a tailwind.














Hopefully this is the end of winter, and plenty of chance to get out for long, warm, sunny days on the road…!


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2016)

After a night in the pub in Risby playing pool and darts (and consuming 2 more pints than normal) it was the return home ride.
A slight rise out of the village, over the A14 and then a big down, followed by a very long up. Granny came out to play early, as did the wind. This would be fun!

We clawed our way up the hill and eventually reached Barrow, somehow we'd come a different way to yesterday's route. The next bit was a bit windy, but nothing too arduous, and then came the roll down in to Dalham. It was all over too soon! We then had a climb up to Ashley, this is where we saw 2 boxing hares yesterday.

In Newmarket we stopped at Cafe Nero as it was closest to us. The bike waited patiently as we refreshed ourselves...






Back on the horse, and off we go.... The front wheel felt like custard! Hoorah, a puncture! 






As thorns go, it was perfectly well formed. Prick!

I stuck a new tube in and off we set for Cambridge . The wind along this stretch was gusty, strong and fun/alarming. We were having to read the gaps in the hedges and between trees. We survived.

At Fen Ditton we thought that taking the route across the meadows would be good. It was, but it was also sh1t high! One gateway was a swamp!

We stopped in town at Afternoon Tease for a brew and a cake








Guinness and chocolate, and carrot cake. Mmmmm!

We decided to run some tourists over down Trinity Street and Kings Parade before taking my normal commute home.

The girl did well! She's a bit cream crackered though. Next stop-Holland!

https://www.strava.com/activities/527116039


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/527209085

The weather wasn't as bad as predicted, so I took a couple of social riders on a Skyride social today.

It's a route I've been tweaking for a while, from Southampton, down to Romsey, out to Winchester, and back to Southampton. I put in as many little country lanes, hills and general nice scenery as possible. It seemed to work.
















It was quite nice.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Mar 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I just had to make the most of today`s weather given this weekends forecast ....
> 
> A nice 50 km ride on the roadie http://www.strava.com/activities/526312819 followed up with a 22 km night ride on the mtb with a pal http://www.strava.com/activities/526662299
> 
> Make hay while the sun shines


did the housework,took kids swimming , visited mum.

Turbo set up..........


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Mar 2016)

Out early into a grey morning to avoid the forecast hurricane, which so far has turned out merely to be a strong breeze...blooming weather forecasters.

Anyhow, not wanting to get buffeted on the road bike, I took the hybrid round a loop I've done before and will no doubt do again. It's fairly easy riding but it's a good mix and includes a bit of fun in the woods.  Plus, every mile counts, doesn't it?

Off across the Ring Road and down to Wetherby Road and onto the Wyke Beck Way (WBW). The first section through the woods was as pleasant as ever, then across Easterly Road and onto the open valley bottom along Arthur's Rein, where the buffeting breeze was right in my face. Across the beck onto Fearnville Fields, still slowed by the breeze so it was quite nice to get into the section at Killingbeck where the trees offered some shelter. A couple of rabbits were playing in the grass at the side of the cycleway, but shot off into the bushes as soon as they clocked me.
Just before the office park a couple were walking their dogs, one of which decided to chase me on the bike. To be fair, the dog seemed to see it as a bit of fun but really! 
*Top tip of the day* - if your dog "likes to chase bikes", perhaps you don't want to exercise it off the lead on one of the cities premier cycleways?
Across York Road and up Sutton Approach and over the railway bridge into Primrose Valley. Regular readers will remember a warning about broken glass on the cycle path last week - well, there is a lot more of it there now. The whole width of the path was covered in it immediately after the railway bridge so there seems little doubt that it's being done on purpose. It's an annoyance to cyclists and a downright danger to children or the dogs that are walked there. Reported again, although I doubt anything will come of it.
Round and down the hill to the exit onto Lucy Avenue where there were a couple more broken bottles, then onto Selby Road and the climb up the hill to Halton.
Right through the ridiculous series of cycle ways onto Temple Newsam Road and on to the turning off road onto the Temple Newsam Trail. Down the gravelly hill, then back up the other side and across the golf course, before plunging down into the woods for the fun bit 
It looks like a bit of work has been carried out here as either side of the trail has been lined with carefully set out brush. Hopefully they'll fill in a few of the worst craters too.
All too soon I was at the end of the trail and out onto the access road parallel to the M1, up the hill and down the other side, where there seemed to be a few banners out - was there an event on in the park today? Up the Cat 5 climb into the park proper.
On the climb I spotted a poppy wreath on one of the trees, with what appeared to be the SAS insignia on it. I didn't stop (as I'd never have got started again!), but a quick Google reveals that this hill is actually called Pegasus Avenue, with the surrounding area being Pegasus Woods, created to commemorate those who had taken part in the airborne operations of World War 2. Funny how something like this can be right on your doorstep, but you never hear about it...
At the top of the hill were a couple of official looking ladies getting ready to direct some runners who didn't look best pleased to see a red faced cyclist slogging up the hill, so I carried on and took the off road trail to the left up another short rise and stopped for a drink, a breather and a couple of photos:




Funny isn't it how you can be in expansive parkland next to a Tudor house, yet be only 3 miles as the crow flies from the centre of the capital of the North?
Looking the other way:




Any minute now a good number of runners would be pounding their way along that path, so I was glad I'd taken the trail up out of their way. Mr Google suggests it's a 5 km Parkrun which is nice.
Anyhow, along the very rutted trail and looped around the rear of the house, before taking the access road down to the lodge and getting onto the shared space of NCN R66 and up to Colton. I'm pleased to report that all users of the space played the game this week, which was a nice change from last week 
From there the familiar route of School Lane up to Selby Road, then through Austhorpe, Thorp Park and the bridleway down towards Garforth. Onto the tarmac of Barrowby Lane for the run up to Barwick Road, where the wind made it's presence felt again, before a left under the railway bridge and left again onto Nanny Goat Lane and up past the stables, then the bridleway down to Manston Lane, passing a couple of the cheeriest joggers I've ever encountered.
Up to Pendas Fields, adding a cheeky loop for a bit of extra mileage, then down to Barwick Road and local roads up to home.

*16.66 miles* (26.8 km) in *1 hr 32 m* at an average of *10.9 mph* with 1141 ft climbed, which will do me nicely for largely off road with tired legs and that headwind.
It was a good deal cooler than yesterday and really felt it with no sun to warm the bones, but now the shorts are out they'll be staying out until the clocks go back. 





Now to plan tomorrow, which will apparently be dry and sunny, but with 25 mph winds...


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Mar 2016)

Nice to find I wasn't alone in a windswept and rainy Windsor Great Park this morning. A thoroughly enjoyable 25 miles, even though I had to stop and remove the front wheel to remove a stubborn stone which had gotten trapped in the mudguard.


----------



## redvision95 (26 Mar 2016)

Only rode to the shops today but did a little tiny loop just to get me out of the house. It was wet and I couldnt be bothered. 
Got called a D*ckhead by another cyclist, Old me would have chased the sod down and given him what for but Im A good boy now 
Anywhoo.... Video here. (turn down speakers my breaks were squeaking like a good un)

View: https://youtu.be/g7th3l7C4ss


----------



## hondated (26 Mar 2016)

sanddancer said:


> LoL I thought, hmmm nice day, but bank holiday, plenty of idiots about.
> Sod it, I'm off for a ride, feck the tonsillitis and runny nose. They give crap weather the morra.
> Then I get dumped with the 3 year old grandson
> I probably burned more calories running round after him .
> ...



Sorry to read you didn't get out on the bike but having three grandsons myself I also agree with your sentiments. Every minute with them is precious. Enjoy the ride when you do get out.


----------



## hondated (26 Mar 2016)

redvision95 said:


> Only rode to the shops today but did a little tiny loop just to get me out of the house. It was wet and I couldnt be bothered.
> Got called a D*ckhead by another cyclist, Old me would have chased the sod down and given him what for but Im A good boy now
> Anywhoo.... Video here. (turn down speakers my breaks were squeaking like a good un)
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/g7th3l7C4ss



Glad you at least got out today for a short ride in such awful weather. I couldn't see anything that justified the other cyclists comments and unlike you I would have had to made a comment back. At 65 I cannot see me ever altering either. Did that car with the silver boot lid, I think it was a Seat Leon know a short cut.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## redvision95 (26 Mar 2016)

hondated said:


> Glad you at least got out today for a short ride in such awful weather. I couldn't see anything that justified the other cyclists comments and unlike you I would have had to made a comment back. At 65 I cannot see me ever altering either. Did that car with the silver boot lid, I think it was a Seat Leon know a short cut.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


I've had a few run ins like this with that guy in the past, hes just one of the many local nobbers. I've gotten to the point with people like him where I just smile and wave and tell them to have a nice day. I don`t see the point in getting into confrontations with people like him anymore, Getting into confrontations in the past has gotten me into quite a bit of trouble with the authorities.. Now I'm just nice and calm and let rip on the punchbag a few times a week


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2016)

7 miles today, pacing the old Raleigh Technium, and testing the really old Raleigh Sports for to-morrow, as I need to ride home after church, brunch, and church again.(I have to help with both masses, but Mrs. GA will only go to broad church at first mass, and not high church at second, all the smoke makes her asthma act up.) ((And I'm the Thurifer.))
61F
14C
Winds SE 13
Relative humidity 43%
30.08 barometer
Fair


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2016)

Well... I popped out for a ride about half an hour before the clocks went forward to see what would happen! 
I was expecting a rift in the time/space continuum at the very least! The time ticked over from 00:59 straight to 02:00!
No flashing lights or ziggy zags of ethereal power flashing across the heavens...
I was a tad disappointed to be honest. Not even the Garmin or Strava seemed to bother 

Still, I did have a great night ride, with the few cars that were out giving me loads of space, and slowing down as they passed, probably wondering who was out riding at this time of night.







This is the bird that was after my ice cream a week or so ago! Caught it napping this time 






A startled swan..






Not a long ride, but most enjoyable!

18 dark miles, wondering what Strava would make of the time change.. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/527756176


----------



## SteveF (27 Mar 2016)

A ride out to visit mum in Romford, not the most scenic of rides but 53km is 53km and it all adds to the fitness levels!!

Very blustery out there today and quite a few showers, that said, I managed to ride between them and hardly got caught in the rain, it absolutely hammered it down while I was having a cuppa and a digestive at mums, the sky was black and the rain was stinging the windows, so I count myself lucky not to have been out in that shower!

https://www.strava.com/activities/528072661


----------



## Donger (27 Mar 2016)

Sunday club ride time again. Knew I was liable to be holding up the peloton on the hills, so didn't take the camera today - which was a shame, as there was a fantastic view of the shining River Severn from the top of Plump Hill near the wonderfully named "The Wilderness". On paper this was a bit of a brutal route. For me, a tad over 45 miles heading out into the wind and up, up and up some more to the top of the Forest of Dean, before looping around, whizzing back downhill and being blown back along the vale towards Gloucester at between 20-25mph for about 7 miles at one point. Exhilarating. Just a shame the last 3 miles were straight into the headwind from hell (actually the early rumblings of Storm Kate). 

Stayed dry, despite the doom-laden weather forecast. As I type this, the heaviest hail I can remember for years has just started to batter my living room window, so it was a narrow escape. Great company today, (9 of us in all, including @Frazzle, who was a gent as usual, offering encouragement to those of us at the back and pretending not to want to go any faster anyway). I think @Dark46 must have had alarm clock/British Summer Time issues as there was no sign of him! That was my 60th club ride since joining in the Summer of 2014, and quite possibly my favourite ever. Testing conditions and truly testing hills, but a great time was had by all. Wishing you all the same good luck with the weather, Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Old jon (27 Mar 2016)

The weather this morning looked pretty brilliant, compared to the forecast. A bit breezy, I thought. I also thought Otley but without any particular route. The average Holbeck three sides to get to the last but one lock on the Leeds and Liverpool canal and along the towpath to Viaduct Road. The first bit of the video starts there. Cardigan Road is still uphill, I was vaguely surprised to see all the shops shut along North Lane, and a bit of a gathering outside the Methodist chapel at the end. Yup, I remembered what day it was. Anyway, the long climb to Lawnswood school, across the Ring Road and after a hundred yards or so bear right onto Otley Old Road.



The video ends just after the left turn towards Otley, I carried straight on to Bramhope, a left by St Giles' to point towards Otley and a right turn by the Dynely Arms for that wonderful drop down Pool Bank, turning left at the bottom to aim at Otley again. I got there just as the rain arrived, superb timing as ever, found a bit of shelter to vanish a sandwich in comfort and then the weather stopped. No further hint needed, I pedalled off up the Leeds road and except for a detour through Kirkstall took the direct route home to total 30.6 miles for the day. Its persistently raining now, glad I am indoors.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Mar 2016)

Showers today. So I dodged them. Wind was a struggle out over the common again but it got easier as I turned over the Marsh. The River is back to normal lowish levels and the bluebells are beginning to show along The Rampings. First chiffcaffs of the year I heard today. Not sure it's idyllic Spring weather but they sang happily enough. As I was putting the bike away a heavy downpour hit. So I did really dodge the showers and got some (34) smiles in.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Mar 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> I just had to make the most of today`s weather given this weekends forecast ....
> 
> A nice 50 km ride on the roadie http://www.strava.com/activities/526312819 followed up with a 22 km night ride on the mtb with a pal http://www.strava.com/activities/526662299
> 
> Make hay while the sun shines


Did you get out ? Yesterday was a 45 min turbo interval session and today the wind blew our rotary washing line over .


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Mar 2016)

The forecast for today wasn't brilliant, promising showers and "breezy" winds, but I had a word with myself and got out on the road bike.

For a bit of variation I headed up Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and down to Thorner. Through the village and took Milner Lane rather than the obvious route up the hill, looping round onto Thorner Lane where I had a bum clenching moment on discovering a bit of mud in road in the dip when I was powering on. The bike had a bit of a squirm under me but thanks to my excellent bikemanship (or good luck, you choose  ) I stayed upright and carried on without incident. Mr Garmin says I hit 33.6 mph through there, so that could have been interesting had it turned out differently...
Anyhow, onwards and down to almsot Bramham, before a left onto West Woods Road and the up and down road to Wattlesyke Roundabout, making good progress still.
Round the roundabout and stayed on the road down to Wetherby, topping out at 37.5 mph, over the bridge and left for the road to Spofforth. Up the hill where I had the only poor pass of the day from a numpty in an Astra with front and rear dashcams...at least he'll be able to look at how close he was when he got home.
Into Spofforth, where I added a quick run up to the Castle for a drink and a photo:




Back on the bike and back through the village, then over the causeway and right for the lane to North Deighton, then right towards Kirk Deighton, where the church bells were ringing and half the village seemed to be out, then down the hill into Wetherby.
It was here than the tailwind that had been assisting really made itself felt as it became a head wind for the first time.
Through the town and left on Horsefair between Morrisons and M&S passing a couple of people who seemed bemused to find the shops shut...
Then out over the A1(M) and past the racecourse - passing mile 20 on the ride my average speed was still over 16 mph giving an idea how windy it was.
Right down to Thorp Arch village with the wind fully in my face on the open sections. As I approached the single lane bridge over the Wharf to Boston Spa a bus caught up with me but fair play to the driver he not only hung back and let me clear the bridge (and climb the other side), but waited to let a group of cyclists heading the other way clear the downhill section. Thumbs up to another excellent driver from Harrogate and District 
Left at the top and then a right towards Clifford, before the fast downhill run to Bramham, tempered slightly by the headwind. In Bramham I turned right and looped round the opposite way to usual, before stopping at the bench just before the A1(M) bridge for a drink, some Haribo Tangfastic and a photo:




Looks nice doesn't it? A couple of pensioners were sat on the bench when I stopped, but I made them move so I could take the photo (no, not really...what kind of person do you think I am?  )
Anyway, refreshed and back in the saddle it was over the bridge and back to Thorner via the dip at Wothersome, before battling the headwind all the way up the steady climb to the top of Church Hill and the plunge down into Thorner.
A slower than usual run up Main Street, then the long climb out of Thorner where I was at least sheltered from the wind, before a run down Skeltons Lane, onto Coal Road and then local roads to home.

*32.63 miles* (52.51 km) in *2 hrs 16 m* at an average of *14.4 mph* with 1879 ft climbed.
A decent Sunday morning ride, especially as I almost didn't go. Glad I did though. I just need to figure out a route where I'm not coming back into a headwind...
With other stuff planned for tomorrow and a busy, busy week at work that's almost certainly my last ride of March - and my last before the Vale Vélo next weekend...




Lots of other cyclists out, including a few tandems and a first for me - a tandem with a tag-along bike on the back .


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Mar 2016)

Weather couldn't make it's mind up today, and I set off in the cold. Needless to say the sun came out, and after 5 miles the sleeves were rolled up. Couple of miles later, partway up Callow Hill, I hit the March climbing target of 4,500m which I'm really quite pleased about. Not easy to do locally without repeating the same hills which I'm now bored with. It also started raining at the same point...
Stopped for a photo on the way home which I won't upload as my laptop is having a hissy fit.
12 miles, short and sweet.
Looking forward to a flatter ride tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Mar 2016)

Up early this morning despite losing an hour . Weather forecast was ok ish this morning but getting worst . As I'm getting ready suns out and looks lovely by the time I get out sun gone and grey sky's . Plotted a route out into the headwind to the rolling terrain and hedgerows of northwest Leicestershire and tailwind back .Through Newtown Linford and up the drag that's Markfield lane into a headwind was hard work. Heading out to Thornton reservoir headwind all the way . I always find it demotivating going out into a headwind but battle on down over the dam and climb out the otherside Into Bagworth and out into the open countryside being sheltered by the hedgerows .Into Oddstone and Congerstone into Market Bosworth and turn for home. Typically I as far away from home and it starts to rain thankfully just a few spots . Now a tailwind for 2 miles into Newbold Vernon and I'm flying . Turn to Kirby Mallery to add some distance so back to a headwind into the village and I come across a local running race spend the next two miles dodging hundreds of runners until their finish at Desford . Got accused of cheating a couple of times . Coming out the village I passed 2 club riders on a climb And I thought they going to get me for this . Out of the village a lovely long straight when I was suddenly passed by the 2 riders just managed to grab there wheel and had a nice tow for a mile  did do a turn on the front but they were a bit quick for me managed to hang on through Ratby where I turned off and settled back into my pace though Groby and Newtown Linford and Home 34.2 miles done at 15.2mph and 1400 ft of climbing on mainly rolling terrain .Then off to sisters for dinner were we sat in the conservatory in glorious sunshine typical ! . but an hour later it hails like mad so forecast was about right .


----------



## Katherine (27 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/527209085
> 
> The weather wasn't as bad as predicted, so I took a couple of social riders on a Skyride social today.
> 
> ...



looks a lovely route.


----------



## Diggs (27 Mar 2016)

The hardest 28 miles I've ever done. Clifcross round Hebden Bridge. Sun, lashing rain, hail, cobbles, soul sapping hills.
Kudos to Emma Osenton for organising


----------



## Oldfentiger (27 Mar 2016)

Weather looked better than was forecast, so thought about a ride. Mebbe somewhere I hadn't ridden to before.
I know....... Todmorden.
Fought my way out of our valley, south on the A6068 and onto the Padiham Greenway. What a pain.... Everyone's out with there brats and dogs, and they're all blummin deaf!
On towards Todmorden.
Jeez that was tough! Grinding up the hills, ably hindered by an enthusiastic wind. I was motivated by the fact that the wind would be up my chuff on the way back.
Egg n bacon roll in the Bridge cafe, opposite the market.
Made it back ok, with only a few minor soakings, but I was about done for when I rode back into our drive.
36.5 miles. 3000ft climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/528104187


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Mar 2016)

Katherine said:


> looks a lovely route.



It's a cracker, it goes up out through Braishfield, and into Winchester via the back routes by Sparsholt, and down into Winchester via Chilbolton Avenue, then returns via the back roads out towards Morestead and Owslebury, then the back routes at Upham, and finishes up down by the Victoria country park, Weston, Woolston and finally over the Itchen bridge, which is massively , when you get 60 mph side gusts.


----------



## Billy Wizz (27 Mar 2016)

Old jon said:


> The weather this morning looked pretty brilliant, compared to the forecast. A bit breezy, I thought. I also thought Otley but without any particular route. The average Holbeck three sides to get to the last but one lock on the Leeds and Liverpool canal and along the towpath to Viaduct Road. The first bit of the video starts there. Cardigan Road is still uphill, I was vaguely surprised to see all the shops shut along North Lane, and a bit of a gathering outside the Methodist chapel at the end. Yup, I remembered what day it was. Anyway, the long climb to Lawnswood school, across the Ring Road and after a hundred yards or so bear right onto Otley Old Road.
> 
> 
> 
> The video ends just after the left turn towards Otley, I carried straight on to Bramhope, a left by St Giles' to point towards Otley and a right turn by the Dynely Arms for that wonderful drop down Pool Bank, turning left at the bottom to aim at Otley again. I got there just as the rain arrived, superb timing as ever, found a bit of shelter to vanish a sandwich in comfort and then the weather stopped. No further hint needed, I pedalled off up the Leeds road and except for a detour through Kirkstall took the direct route home to total 30.6 miles for the day. Its persistently raining now, glad I am indoors.




In the second shot it sounds like your front mech needs a tweek, my next buy is one of them cameras, any recommendations.


----------



## Katherine (27 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> It's a cracker, it goes up out through Braishfield, and into Winchester via the back routes by Sparsholt, and down into Winchester via Chilbolton Avenue, then returns via the back roads out towards Morestead and Owslebury, then the back routes at Upham, and finishes up down by the Victoria country park, Weston, Woolston and finally over the Itchen bridge, which is massively , when you get 60 mph side gusts.


One day..... I'm going to bring my bike down to my parents!


----------



## Old jon (27 Mar 2016)

Billy Wizz said:


> In the second shot it sounds like your front mech needs a tweek, my next buy is one of them cameras, any recommendations.



The camera is bolted rigidly to the bars, so all you hear is mechanical and road noise 'cos it is in a waterproof case. It never records my tortured gasping for breath. Or my cursing.

Its a Go Pro Hero 4 Silver. The only model they did with replaceable battery and replaceable micro SD card. I thought I needed both as replaceables but in reality I paid extra for stuff I have only used a couple of times.


----------



## Billy Wizz (27 Mar 2016)

Old jon said:


> The camera is bolted rigidly to the bars, so all you hear is mechanical and road noise 'cos it is in a waterproof case. It never records my tortured gasping for breath. Or my cursing.
> 
> Its a Go Pro Hero 4 Silver. The only model they did with replaceable battery and replaceable micro SD card. I thought I needed both as replaceables but in reality I paid extra for stuff I have only used a couple of times.



thanks, Old jon, will be looking this week for a Go Pro, we will have to start a new thread, cursing, gasping for breath and still riding.


----------



## i hate hills (27 Mar 2016)

Took on an easy does it 4 miler this morning after my chest infection. Bit o a wind the day ( cheers Katie ). Good to be out though.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Mar 2016)

Here's a photo someone took of me at Good Friday 's time trial. It was just after a roundabout, so I was not down in a very aero position (not that my back lets me get very low)


----------



## Tiny01 (27 Mar 2016)

Well today I left home in bright sunshine though a 40% chance of showers ! 

Only a 20 mile local ride & back what could go wrong ? Lol ! 

Well the worst hailstones storm & 30mph wind in my face litterally stopped me in my tracks 6 miles from home , next I hear toot toot toot & look up & see mrs tiny out to rescue me lol - I waved her on with what she described me as having a smile on my face like a Cheshire cat lol 

Yeah like I was going to get in that van not a chance , head down worked the ol legs & nailed it all the way home ! 

Hopefully get another in tomorrow before back to work on Tuesday


----------



## Stonechat (27 Mar 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Weather couldn't make it's mind up today, and I set off in the cold. Needless to say the sun came out, and after 5 miles the sleeves were rolled up. Couple of miles later, partway up Callow Hill, I hit the March climbing target of 4,500m which I'm really quite pleased about. Not easy to do locally without repeating the same hills which I'm now bored with. It also started raining at the same point...
> Stopped for a photo on the way home which I won't upload as my laptop is having a hissy fit.
> 12 miles, short and sweet.
> Looking forward to a flatter ride tomorrow.


Well done on that. You can do it without hill reps, but need some really really tough rides (I did last Oct)


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2016)

7 miles on the Raleigh Sports, as the ride from church to home didn't work out, as Mrs. GA didn't go this morning, but the forecast rain didn't happen until now, so a good ride, having to wear naught but a heavy sweater for warmth over street clothes. I was out ahead of some fellows on bicycles who never caught up with me, they were about the only other cyclists I saw today. The wind sprang up and sky clouded over midway through my ride, but by then I was mostly downhill, and with the wind at my back, getting up to 21 mph, and outrunning the weather.
60F
14C
Winds W14
Relative humidity 56%
Barometer 29.90
Cloudy


----------



## redvision95 (27 Mar 2016)

Today's ride was an interesting one. I wasn't going to get a ride in at all today but needed to go and see a friend across the other side of town center and couldn't be bothered dragging the motorbike out. Nice gentle ride. On the way there had some guy wanting to play chicken with me while I was in the cycle lane, I wouldn't budge and he only moved at the last minute, just touched arms... i win  Took a little route through town and a quick shortcut past the swimming baths. That is when at the same spot the other cyclist called me a d*ckhead the other day a nobber in a punto did a pointless MGIF getting so close to my bars that I could touch his car, I had to slam on my brakes or id of hit him. Checked his reg when I was editing vid up and turns out he was uninsured, untaxed and the car had no MOT. surprise. surprise  i HATE uninsured drivers  anyway.... video of my ride below with shorter version of the MGIF below that. again turn down speakers, ive still not fixed brakes. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGUM5P5m-tc



View: https://youtu.be/3uqW2b467LA


----------



## Old jon (28 Mar 2016)

Billy Wizz said:


> thanks, Old jon, will be looking this week for a Go Pro, we will have to start a new thread, cursing, gasping for breath and still riding.



Still riding aye, hoping to stop the gasping for breath.

A pic of the Go Pro


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2016)

I've just enjoyed re-reading the last few pages on here on my PC, as apposed to on the Hudl, and the pictures look so much better! It'll probably show up how rubbish mine are but I'll include them anyway as they might add a little more flavour... 

Yesterday started with me over-sleeping because I adjusted my alarm clock the wrong way - another senior moment, so I ended up with losing an hour from my ride rather than an hour's sleep.
No one else had signed up to the shorter club ride yesterday but I had just signed up 'Ride with gps' and paid for the version with sound so I downloaded the route onto my phone and started the ride from Walkden instead of riding to the club starting point in Swinton and out again which I would have missed anyway due to my mistake with the clock. Listening to the instructions and prompts in my jacket pocket worked really well and I was able to take in the sights and sounds of the journey much more. I wish I'd tried it before now.
A lovely quiet ride as I didn't see that many other cyclists or too many cars on the lanes, though I don't think the lanes around Lymm are as busy as the lanes around Dunham and Ashley.
Out through Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton and around Lymm.
Anyway, It was my first time out to Lymm on my own so not only did I stop far too often for photos but I also took advantage of the chance to explore Lymm a little. I found a weir and a dinosaur footprint (displayed in a glass box but the glass was a bit misty so you couldn't really see it very well) .
It was very much an all 'weather-ride', with sunshine, wind and heavy showers. One minute I was bowling along easily at 18 mph, the next minute I'd go round a corner and nearly get blown of sideways. Luckily none of the hills seemed to require battling into a headwind.
I stopped at the convenient cafe barge on the canal in Lymm for a delicious hot toasted teacake and coffee, though later regretted its lack of conveniences, and enjoyed the display by the vociferous courting mallards. 
I realised after resuming the ride that I wouldn't have time to complete the whole route so turned round to go home a shorter way. I had to be back for visitors at lunch time ( not for lunch though - long story). I set Google maps on voice and regretted putting it on bike rather than car avoiding motorways after it sent me down the very muddy puddly NCN 62. I got back onto the road eventually but meanwhile the bike and I had become rather splattered. 
I enjoyed myself much more than my rubbish ride on Wednesday and it didn't feel like I'd done the total of 36.6 miles so my legs must have recovered.

I've realised that I have become far too used to predictive text on my Hudl! This has taken ages to type and I can't seem to work out how to upload the pictures from My Google Photos where everything from all my devices are synced so I will have to add them in a minute from the Hudl.


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2016)




----------



## Stonechat (28 Mar 2016)

Whew. VeNtured forth at about 10 to 11, as rain had stopped and wind was 'only' very strong.
(On the dog walk this morning there were lots of small branches blown off the trees , and saw the councils vans picking up many a branch during the ride)

Went first towards Walton Bridge, nice downwind section
Over the bridge and to the usuall route to Oxshott, and on almost to Leatherhead, then turned back to Stoke D'Abernon and Cobham.. Continued on to Byfleet, then turned up towards Addlestone, where I turned left to Ottershaw.
THen back to Chertsey and along the river home.

Worst headwind was just before home. With normal cycling effort I reached 10 mph, so put in a big effort, but reached home puffing a bit

Motorway bridges were the worst, the sudden gusts when crossing had me banking from side to side

33.75 miles at a pleasing 17.3 mph in the conditions, and 1555 feet climbed
Now up to 75% in the climbing challenge that I was not going for

Some good PRs on downwind Strava segments

https://www.strava.com/activities/528903603


----------



## Jon George (28 Mar 2016)

redvision95 said:


> That is when at the same spot the other cyclist called me a d*ckhead the other day a nobber in a punto did a pointless MGIF getting so close to my bars that I could touch his car, I had to slam on my brakes or id of hit him.



For the last year - at pressure points where there is temptation for following vehicles to try to overtake if you give them what they think is a safe distance to squeeze through - I've been riding my bicycles in much the same way I always ride my motorbike (i.e., taking the lane) and I've found I've drastically reduced incidents like this.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Mar 2016)

Not a Bank Hol up here but we're both off 
Hub golfing today (just for a change) so set off myself.
Bit nippy and not sure what the weather was going to do so didn't stray too far from home.
Took the bike around a few country roads it's not been before, she was misbehaving a bit, changing gear herself as I was going uphill . (Probably time to book a first tweak at the LBS). 
Looked like rain (or worse) was threatening but nothing came of it and very pleasant when the sun was out. 
Headed for home but spent the last half hour toddling about the local roads, really love riding the Pashley and just didn't want to get off! Encountered a young lady learner driver attempting a three point turn stuck in middle of road, waited patiently until a little hand emerged through the sun roof waving me past .
Quite an enjoyable ride I didn't think would happen because of the weather but grabbed it while I could


----------



## redvision95 (28 Mar 2016)

Jon George said:


> For the last year - at pressure points where there is temptation for following vehicles to try to overtake if you give them what they think is a safe distance to squeeze through - I've been riding my bicycles in much the same way I always ride my motorbike (i.e., taking the lane) and I've found I've drastically reduced incidents like this.


I usually would, Only time I usually dont is when theres naff all behind me. But for some reason this time around I had a feeling about this guy and had to move to the left. My riding style when riding a bicycle is hugely different to when im on my motorbike, with how slow I am at the moment Im not confident enough to take lane positions like I would on motorbike.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Mar 2016)

I went for a ride Good Friday and since then I've sat around watching cricket on the TV and eating chocolate so Easter Monday was the planned date for the next ride. Forecast was ok-ish. About 7 degrees, a bit windy with some rain about 2pm

So when I got up and saw the snow on the hills I was like.....WTF??? I was sorely tempted to can it and mess about at home for another day but out I went about 11am. Plan was a 55 mile loop over Snake Pass, Strines and the finally back over Dunford Bridge to Glossop.

Here is the top of the Snake. It was my 100th ascent of the Snake on Strava so maybe I should have taken some champagne. Hot chocolate would have been more appropriate. It was a lot colder than 7 degrees







Fast tailwind descent towards Sheffield then off onto the Strines. That's when it started to get nasty. The heavy rain started, gusty winds. It's the middle of nowhere so there's no shelter at all. It was 1 degree according to the Garmin. In the end I decided that it was just too horrible and turned around and headed back to Glossop. The climb all the way up the Snake into the 20pmh headwind was a real challenge.

On a "normal" bank holiday there would be loads of cyclists out. I saw two others on the whole ride. As it was I managed 40 miles and 3,600ft of climbing despite bailing on the ride. Got home, hot shower, hot drink....but still cold. Banged the heating on and slowly thawing out


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Mar 2016)

With the tail end of storm Katie still blowing & plenty of rain overnight I decided that today would be a good day to dust off the hybrid for the second time this year & do a few more of the forest trails & some of the muddy lanes that I don't usually take the road bikes on.

The weather was reasonably fine as I left home & spent half an hour or so on the forest trails around Woodlands before heading onto the forest lanes. However, I was heading towards a very dark cloud which firstly started to rain on me & then throw down some stingy hailstones, fortunately a motorway bridge came to my rescue & I sheltered for a few minutes before resuming & half a mile later the roads were dry again & the sun was back out.

The rest of the ride consisted of muddy lanes, a chat to a farmer about cows, a tree blown down overnight in the storm & 24 miles of not seeing another cyclist!

https://www.strava.com/activities/529029164


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2016)

The sun came out at lunchtime and I decided to go to Holmfirth. Which led to a ride up Holme Moss, in the snow, hail and wind  (can't link Strava pictures unfortunately but there's snow on the ground ...)

I must be mad!


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Mar 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/529103866

I went for a post Easter, post Storm Katherine ride. I did a mix of routes all stuck together. Some of the things that had come down and ended up in the road were . I nearly hit a downed tree on a sharp downhill bend, at nearly 40 mph. That would've hurt. All in all, a pleasant ride, with some horrendous cross winds to keep it interesting. I stopped at a Weatherspoons and had a pint of 'triple chocoholic porter' It sounds , but it's actually.






47 odd miles and a couple of scary moments.


----------



## gavgav (28 Mar 2016)

The overnight heavy rain and snow had moved through, leaving just the strong winds to contend with. We had escaped the worst of it up here in Shropshire, with the Met Office suggesting 25mph wind, gusting to 34mph, which still felt ruddy strong when I was cycling into it for the first half of my ride this afternoon!!

I did um and ah as to whether to attempt a ride, but with alternative being slobbish in front of the TV eating chocolate all afternoon, it didn't take me long to decide!

After the relatively flat ride on Friday, I went for hills today, with 1200ft of climbing in the first 11 miles of my 23 mile ride.

Struggled against the wind into Bayston Hill, crossing the A5 which had 2 solid lanes of traffic queueing for miles, on their journeys back from the Welsh Coast. Climbed up Lyth Hill, dodging the dog walkers who were everywhere, and then descended to Annscroft, before some more gentle climbing to Plealey. From there I began the stinker of a climb up to Oaks, but at least the wind was behind me here. 

Lovely views from Oaks





Just after Oaks I came behind a lady on a horse and after ringing the bell we had a very friendly exchange and a big thanks from her for the use of my bell 

After Oaks I made a bit of a booboo and missed the turning I wanted and so ended up on the main road to Pulverbatch, which I had intended to avoid, and it meant climbing into the wind again, which wasn't much fun. At least there is a nice fast downhill section before the turning to Wilderley, which I took. Bit more climbing up the farm and then a lumpy section before the turn towards Dorrington. There is an absolutely fabulous view at the turn off, which I never tire of and you see for miles to the Welsh Mountains (heavy snow has fallen again overnight on them) the Cheshire Hills, the West Midlands and the Wrekin.

With the wind now behind me, the descent towards Dorrington was pretty exhilarating, apart from having to negotiate a deep and fairly long flood. It was on a flat section and I had a fair amount of speed gathered and so I lifted my legs and went for it ......the water came up to axle height but I just made it through without having to dip the feet in the water .

I managed to find a gap in the traffic, to cross the busy A49 and then continued to Condover, Betton and home.

Hosed the bike off once home, as it was filthy again from the lanes

23.1 miles at a snail pace of 10.8mph avg (it had been 8.9 at Oaks!)


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2016)

redvision95 said:


> I usually would, Only time I usually dont is when theres naff all behind me. But for some reason this time around I had a feeling about this guy and had to move to the left. My riding style when riding a bicycle is hugely different to when im on my motorbike, with how slow I am at the moment Im not confident enough to take lane positions like I would on motorbike.



It's definitely worth trying to take the lane when you are going the same speed as the traffic and you don't want to be overtaken. I also always take the lane at roundabouts after a near miss at a roundabout when a car turning left came from behind as I was starting to go straight on. I think he was looking to his right rather than in front and I had to throw myself into the verge to avoid being run over.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Mar 2016)

A correctly predicted up turn in the weather this afternoon gave me the chance of a short ride to visit my favourite puddle.

It's on the path on the south side of the Wear to the west of Sunderland - it used to be the C2C route until a better path was built on the north side.

Said puddle has been there for months, its size varying with the amount of rain.

I think we might have what could be termed a drainage issue.

It was as big and as deep as I've seen it today, but I was on my Cannondale MTB, which is the best tool I have for the job.

The underlying surface is reasonable, so it was a case of select a lowish gear, try to avoid the death grip on the handlebars, and most importantly keep the pedals turning.

I got through - and back - but at the cost of two wet feet.

The water was just coming over the front of my shoes at the bottom of the pedal stroke, which equates to a depth of no more than six inches, but still plenty deep enough for me.

There were a few biggish, but not visible, stones on the path which gave me a couple of 'this might be about to go badly wrong' moments.

As a cautious cyclist, that crossing is about as extreme as I get.

Good fun splashing through the shallower puddles on the way back, but at the cost of muddy water all over me and the bike, and a cleaning and laundry job when I got home.

I could never be a proper mountain biker.

On the way out:







And on the way back:


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2016)

Waited for the rain and hail to pass and the wind to become acceptable . So out at 1500 for an hour headed for the shelter of the hills of Charnwood forest .Up though Newtown Linford headwind all the way up to Ulverscoft lane and on to the climb of Polly Botts lane slow drag up but at the right hand bend near the top where it kicks up I rounded the corner straight into the headwind which nearly stopped me in my tracks  managed to stay upright and just about moving forward winched myself to the top and carried on climbing up Whitcroft lane then right at the top and right again and a lovely tailwind and I'm flying realised I was climbing a steady incline at 22 mph don't you just love Tailwinds. Right at Beacon Crossroads down past the golf course and left to Swithland through the village and over the reservoir .Passed a Dad and son who'd been MTBing and were very muddy but the lad was smiling madly I think he'd enjoyed it .Right at Rothley Station and the drag into Cropston headwind again went right over Cropston reservoir where the crosswinds were brutal round the back of Bradgate park and a short hail shower which was fun !!! .Then the climb up Warren hill to old John as always Warren hill proves itself hardwork .Then the descent of Sharply hill into Newtown Linford and Home . 18.4 miles done at 15.9 mph in very windy condition but apart from the hail shower weather wasn't too bad .Very few riders out today but did spot a tandem in Newtown


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I stopped at a Weatherspoons and had a pint of 'triple chocoholic porter' It sounds , but it's actually.
> 
> View attachment 123048



I'll give that one a miss, if I may...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2016)

After the storm passed over, the rain cleared but the wind stayed decidedly strong and gusty..

Still, it was fairly mild, and I was getting fed up looking out of the window rather than checking out some of the local bridleways. They were a tad mucky in places, and The Washlands were still a bit of a swamp from the floods a few weeks ago.






It's amazing what got washed downstream and deposited at the high water margin!






Even though the lake, an old gravel works and now flood defence area, is fairly small, there was quite a chop going on due to the winds blasting across at 30 / 40 mph.






Still, the sheep don't care...

After The Washlands, I cut through Riverside retail park where the car park was heaving with people driving in circles looking for somewhere to park and starting to get annoyed!
The cycle path was lovely and quiet though 
With the tailwind assisting me, I decided to pedal a few more miles through Billing Aquadrome to Cogenhoe (pronounced Cookno), for a mile or so, then






down towards the riverbanks, where this lovely old sign is screwed to a wall. The bridleway to the old bridge was another bit of swampland to pedal/paddle across before riding up the hill to Ecton and back home via Cut Throat lane.

A pleasant, though muddy, 17 miles on a day when I though I'd be stuck indoors watching the rain stream down the windows.
With the bike hosed down and dried a couple of hours ago, I'm now off out to the shed to give the bike wipe over with a GT85'y rag for a final clean up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/529120269


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Mar 2016)

The storm was easing and the rain had passed. The wind was still blowing tho' so it was a struggle out over the common. I reached shelter at Redmarley but that's where the hills begin. At Brand Green the Wood Anemones have started but the Bluebells have too. What a bizarre situation.

Down the road the Ell Brook was swirling onto the tarmac and the Leadon had burst its banks. That storm in the night had dumped some water. The air was quite clear so I climbed to Woolridge. The Cotswolds and the Severn and Avon valleys looked stunning but over to the west dark clouds and a rain shower were coming my way. Even so the Black Mountains showed black on the horizon.

I dropped to the Hams and stopped at the bird hide to see what was about. Wildfowl, Egrets and Reed Buntings to summarise. With the wind now assisting it was a fast and easy ride north. More water on the road here and there but no show stoppers. The run back must have made up for the slow ride out so I was quite surprised to find my pace was so good. Oh - and that shower didn't catch me!


----------



## contadino (28 Mar 2016)

23 miles at noon on Easter Monday. Saw 3 cars. Disgraceful.

Temps hit 20 degrees but I'm still wearing long trousers and 2 layers up top.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Mar 2016)

Just a quick 11 mile loop with the boy late this afternoon after the wind had eased to about 20mph.
This was our last opportunity to get out for a ride together before we go to Mallorca on Thursday. I'm getting excited now......!!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/527116039


----------



## Diggs (28 Mar 2016)

I hope this is allowed but after 4 hours of travelling I am back in pancake flat Essex, I've washed the bike and have access to a computer and am checking pics and videos from the weekend in Yorkshire (see ydays post) for Clifcross - please remind me never to enter anything described as "Ultra" again


The route





And a few more pics

Me




My old school pal Dave take on the cobbles!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2016)

Diggs said:


> I hope this is allowed but after 4 hours of travelling I am back in pancake flat Essex, I've washed the bike and have access to a computer and am checking pics and videos from the weekend in Yorkshire (see ydays post) for Clifcross - please remind me never to enter anything described as "Ultra" again
> 
> 
> The route
> ...



So you doing next year then 
Did you do on a road bike ?


----------



## Diggs (28 Mar 2016)

13 rider said:


> So you doing next year then
> Did you do on a road bike ?


I did it on my Tricross Sport, here 3 miles in after the first climb 
There were stages that were quicker on mountain bikes, I may start dropping hints about a new purchase


----------



## Stonechat (29 Mar 2016)

Well bike now in at LBS for some TLC on the rear derailleur

Any ride until I get it back will have to be on the hybrid


----------



## Old jon (29 Mar 2016)

No ride yesterday, a bit of musical messing was required. But just look what came to visit my back yard.







Anything I did today sings pretty small after that, so a fairly gentle potter out to Lotherton Hall, where they have birds of many varieties but no resident sparrowhawk . . .

Holbeck, Hunslet, John O' Gaunts and Woodlesford, Swillington and around the north side of Garforth, cross the motorway and you are on this road.



which takes you to the gates of Lotherton Hall, turn left for Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and home vis the three lanes and a very wet and blowy Boot Hill to complete 29.2 interesting miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Mar 2016)

A quick spin out through Staines, Laleham and home via Chertsey for me this morning as lots of domestic 'stuff' to get done . Nice to do a flat ride for a change


----------



## Stonechat (30 Mar 2016)

Well as bike is in LBS, went out on the hybrid

I'd forgotten what a heavy beast it is.
Went over Staines Bridge and through Egham and Virginia Water turning south down Kitsmead Lane and Accomodation Lane and Foxhill Lane
Then a loop over to Addlestone and dpuble back down a parallel road to Chertsey and on home

Before I could use the bike I fixed a puncture, the inner tube was previously repaired but patch was leaking.

So did 19.07 miles at 15.1 mph
Still a little bit of wind around - noticeable because of my more upright riding position
696 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/530632074
Can't wait for roadie to be ready - hopefully for next ride!


----------



## Old jon (30 Mar 2016)

Occasional showers, said the forecast. Off I go again, lets try and take a video through East Rigton and surrounding stuff. Holbeck hiatus, I think I need a mile or two more to warm the muscles ( ? ) but I am not in a rush, along Great Wilson Street, getting out of Leeds is so predictable, Crown Point Road, Regent Street and Roseville and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock. The pavement at the bottom of Boot Hill is being replaced, I hope they do the road surface also. Turn right for the three lanes to Thorner at the top of the hill. Straight on at the bottom of Church Hill, cannot remember what the sign says, the road goes to East Rigton.



Someone has had a bit of fun adjusting the signposts around here, so I stop and look at my mind's eye map. A bit of think pointed me in the right direction, or the direction I wanted, the last bit of road on the video leads you to the A 58 in Collingham at the side of what was once the Barley Mow pub. All these rather wonderful lanes do not benefit from the added extra farmyard that some person has kindly donated.

Riverside car park in Wetherby for grub break, finished food, rain starts and kept me faithful company all the way back to my front door. 30.3 miles after leaving it.


----------



## MiK1138 (30 Mar 2016)

Not good, Had a damn fool motorist pull away from a kerb right in front of me no signal obviously no mirror, resulting in a nasty gash above my right eye, right knee and shoulder are stiff as a board(they are gonna hurt tomorrow), bike is fine thankfully but i think my phone is knackered


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2016)

Jumped on my Wester Ross for a quick pre work 12.5 mile ride this morning, it was nice and bright with a hint of frost on the verge.

Nice ride for sure just a shame I couldn't do a few more miles.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Mar 2016)

Utterly uneventful, unlike y'days ride to the office, on which I was offed by a nobber on a cargo bike.


----------



## Archeress (30 Mar 2016)

I managed to get my half century ride in just before the end of the month. Wasn't the best day for it, the first 10 miles were wet and it was colder than I thought it would be. I decided to rehash a ride I did with my club, changing the last few miles to lengthen it.

I set off towards loonie-versity and from there headed round the ring road on the cycle path. With the wet weather and the noisy road next to me, my head was down just turning the pedals. I left the ring road heading for Pucklechurch on a quieter road, before turning off onto a very quiet road. In Hinton there was a gaggle of geese wandering the road, I took the opportunity for a rest and took some photos.
















From Hinton it was a long climb up onto the edge of the Cotswolds. I wasn't up there for very long however, and the was a nice long drop as I made the turn back towards home. I headed through Westerleigh and was looking forward to my only stop on the route at Iron Acton garden centre. Very kindly the garden centre staff allowed me to leave my bike by the tills while I made use of their cafe. One very well deserved cheese and beans jacket potato and a gallon of tea later (I had already done nearly 24 miles by now), I headed out on the bike and back to Bradley Stoke popping into the shops for a few essentials before getting home.

Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/530771857

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Mar 2016)

With the temperature rising a bit & no forecast of rain I thought today was the ideal day to try out my new DHB long sleeve jersey & leave the jacket at home.........wrong! 12 miles in at Bolderwood the black cloud that seems to follow me around the forest found me again but fortunately, again I was close to a bridge under the A31 so sheltered there for a while until the worst of it had passed.

It was then a challenge to avoid the rain as there was a cloud in front & another behind as I made my way across the old airfield road at Stoney Cross, down Nomansland & through Bramshaw & Furzley for home & a 30 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/530750819


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Mar 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Not good, Had a damn fool motorist pull away from a kerb right in front of me no signal obviously no mirror, resulting in a nasty gash above my right eye, right knee and shoulder are stiff as a board(they are gonna hurt tomorrow), bike is fine thankfully but i think my phone is knackered


That's crap. Hope you're quickly recovered.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Mar 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Not good, Had a damn fool motorist pull away from a kerb right in front of me no signal obviously no mirror, resulting in a nasty gash above my right eye, right knee and shoulder are stiff as a board(they are gonna hurt tomorrow), bike is fine thankfully but i think my phone is knackered


I can't 'like' your post for that. Hoping said fool stopped and gave details etc.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (30 Mar 2016)

Days don't get much better than this.

Completed my first Imperial Ton and managed to get back in time to see the T20 semi final, as I set off early at 0535.

http://www.strava.com/activities/530731840

No pictures I'm afraid, I was too busy gritting my teeth struggling into the wind. And next time I'm going to pick a flatter route. I didn't realise how hilly it is around Market Harborough and Naseby.

Bike now gleaming after a lot of tlc.

Next is Chinese takeaway followed by falling asleep on the settee.

Back to work tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## Mrs M (30 Mar 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Not good, Had a damn fool motorist pull away from a kerb right in front of me no signal obviously no mirror, resulting in a nasty gash above my right eye, right knee and shoulder are stiff as a board(they are gonna hurt tomorrow), bike is fine thankfully but i think my phone is knackered


Ouch 
GWS


----------



## gavgav (30 Mar 2016)

Light sunny evenings are back . Bouncing from watching England thrash New Zealand in the World T20 Semi Final, I headed out for a quick spin around Shrewsbury.

Out through the estate, down the old railway track path and up the cycle paths to Heathgates. Then turned through Castlefields and alongside the River Severn which is very high again, following the weekend deluge and indeed is lapping onto the towpath at the weir.

Followed the towpath into the Quarry, where there were loads of people out walking dogs, cycling and running, making the most of the lighter evenings.

Walked the bike across Porthill Bridge, complete with whacking my ankle bone on the pedal 

It was pretty sore for a few minutes on the climb through Porthill, before I continued down to Radbrook, through Nobold and Meole Brace. Initially I was going to extend the ride slightly, back up to the old railway path, but as I was all set to loop under the road bridge I arrived to find about 3 inches of thick wet mud under it, where the brook had obviously been out of its banks again 

Decided instead to cross by the Retail Park and head home having done 11.6 miles at exactly 11.6mph avg. No prizes on offer for working out how long I was out for 

Completed my March mileage at 119.7 miles. Pulled the total back a bit with 90 miles in 4 rides over the past week, as the 1st 2/3 of the the month were pretty hopeless!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2016)

After riding home from work I tinkered with Mrs Daves hybrid, changed pedals etc as she's riding to work for the next week to get fit for our Dutch trip.
She's not been on a solo bike since September, but it didn't take her long as it's just like riding a bike.
An 8 mile loop around Caldecote and Toft. The first half was lovely and quiet, but the straight road from Toft to Hardwick was riddled with speeding, idiot drivers. It was up this road that we saw a Hare in the field.
She reckons her legs have got stronger from the tandem, especially at the weekend when it weighed about 8 tonnes!


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Mar 2016)

A pedal out with the West Thames Wheelers 2 for me today. A rather informal club, and one which my Dad was a member of the original. WTW started as a social group, typically riding 0900 - 1500 hrs with a nice pub lunch and a steady pace where any bike would do. It evolved into a 'head down, bum up' club where speed and distance started to become more interesting to some, so Dad stopped going. Since retiring he's met up with some of the original group, and now organises a once a month ride which I try to go along to if I'm off work.
Today I got to be ride leader, so set a steady 11mph pace (slowing for hills of course) from Staines, along to Thorpe Park, through Thorpe and up into Lyne before heading through Foxhills to Chobham. Stopped at the coffee shop just as you get into Chobham, has an quirky little antiques type place behind it. Must be feeling funny as I actually bought coffee and cake for me & Dad!






Back a similar route, playing tail end Charlie this time, heading into Chertsey before splitting off from the group to head home before I got in trouble with the missus.
A thoroughly enjoyable 26 miles in good company. Think we averaged just under 11mph, not bad, given all the group bar me have been retired for a good few years...


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Mar 2016)

Nice 80k today although the wind was a bit strong for the first part,flew down the busway though and pleased I kept the pace going to the end as some rides lately I've been running out of steam a bit.

Saw a hare running across a field but most of the time it was head down stuff.

https://www.strava.com/activities/530669896

Bike nicely set up now(yes I know the saddle slopes down a bit but it's really comfy like that)so new bar tape can go on now.


----------



## MiK1138 (30 Mar 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I can't 'like' your post for that. Hoping said fool stopped and gave details etc.


He did, he just lives down the road and was ever so sorry, and he did come along tonight to make sure i was OK


----------



## i hate hills (30 Mar 2016)

Not much to report folks i'm afraid... Monday after work saw me out for another ease back into it runs. Took on a few more hills on my route and found no real ill effects form my chest infection. Quite strong on the hills so i was delighted with that. Four miles of contentment and happyness ......


----------



## Jon George (30 Mar 2016)

Well. it being End of Term, my mate Dan was up for Stage 2 of the 2016 Tour De Cochon. I had a longer ride planned for us to do, but as I hadn't quite recovered from a chest infection, yesterday's route was only 28 miles over the course of the day. But we had some fun ... and some beers. 

So, from Ipswich to Holbrook and a visit to The Swan and The Compasses (we missed a heavy hail-storm), then on to Chelmondiston, Pin Mill and The Butt and Oyster. The tide was in and the beer-goggles I had on by that stage made it seem a quintessential English afternoon. On to Stutton and The Kings Head for beer and food, and then to Tattingstone and The Wheatcheaf (rounding off the night with several Tawny ports).

Apologises for the selfies (and lack of bicycles) but, as I said, it was damn fine day, with some damn fine beer and some damn fine countryside to ride through.

At Pin Mill with my halo breaking up.






Dan and I celebrating the fact that we've just about to head to another pub.







Me, happy that I've arrived at the next pub without falling off.






Home by midnight - just - and there were no excursions into any ditches or hedges. And next week there should be three of us ....


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Not good, Had a damn fool motorist pull away from a kerb right in front of me no signal obviously no mirror, resulting in a nasty gash above my right eye, right knee and shoulder are stiff as a board(they are gonna hurt tomorrow), bike is fine thankfully but i think my phone is knackered



What an idiot. 
Ouch. Hope you are resting now. Give your body time to recover.


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2016)

The lions of Heaton Hall. 








A lovely ride to Heaton Park in the cold spring sunshine. Out through Kearsley and my favourite Stoneclough hills, Whitefield and around Heaton Park. Back via Agecroft and some more fun hills. 19 miles of slow and steady ups and wheeeeeee on the downs. No silly passes to spoil it. Just a silly taxi driver who pulled in and stopped on the cycle lane in front of me without warning, so I lost all my momentum at the bottom of Agecroft. Got going again quickly and was in too good a mood to mind. 


The highest point in Manchester. 











i


----------



## DCLane (30 Mar 2016)

My youngest has decided he wants to ride to school after Easter  .

So today we checked the route; at 6 miles each way it's mostly Greenway but fiddly as it'll use local roads to one Greenway route (NCN699) and then through Dewsbury (NCN69) to the next (NCN66) and off to his school. There's a couple of difficult junctions but as long as he's careful it'll be fine.

Who am I to worry; at the weekend we found out he's been out setting off speed cameras again 

The only concern is that it goes past a rough area but hopefully as it's busy he'll be fine.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Mar 2016)

I wasn't getting much work done this afternoon so snook off early for a quick 9 mile scoot around Burwell Fen.

Two very early swallows passed over my house earlier heading north, so I was keen to see if I could find any more, as well as anything else that might be about.

Wasn't disappointed either, no swallows but a pair of short eared owls displaying beautifully on Burwell Fen. I'd just seen a pair of little owls too so it was my lucky day. The short eareds will be heading back over the North Sea anytime soon and I'll miss them.






Just the one pic today, the home straight along one of my favourite busy tracks!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Mar 2016)

What a lovely spring day. 3 of us out including Mrs 26. The plan was a ride in the Golden Triangle as the wild daffs should be at their best. We got down to Redmarley where the daffs start but Mrs 26 was feeling a bit crook (as the Ozzies would say). So she pottered off on a short route for Newent and the cafe.

Jules and I set off on the loops by Ketford, Oxenhall, Gorsley and back around by Shaw Common for Newent. The daffs en route were stunning. Just everywhere and at their peak. Mrs 26 was safely installed in the cafe when we arrived but a lunchtime rush meant Jules and I had a bit of a wait before we could order. No worries, there's no rush.

We retraced to Shaw Common stopping at Gwen and Vera's meadows which were a stunning display of daffs. On around our next loop we stopped at St Mary's where the churchyard held another display. Then by a different lane we returned to Kempley and another magnificent display in the SSSI.

Now it was time to head back but the daffs kept us company to Bromsberrow where we stopped for a quick look at the nodding star of Bethlehem. Soon it was time to part from Jules. Mrs 26 had recovered well from whatever had limited her earlier and we rolled home after a superb day out pottering in wonderfully dressed and quiet lanes. Many more smiles today than the 67 recorded on my computer.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2016)

First ride this morning with this front light fittedhttp://www.gearbest.com/bike-lights/pp_332272.html , its a nice small package with 4 settings that include a flashing mode .






Used it on basic setting going up out of town then switched it over on to the middle and top setting once on to the mad mile and no street lights by far the brightest light i have ever used and by far the smallest one . Well recommended on initial 11.5 mile ride this morning .

Again frosty around the edges and looks like another bright day ahead 

.


----------



## Alex H (31 Mar 2016)

Yesterday's ride today. A change of general direction, northwards, means going round St Junien by a bit of a convoluted route, which first takes me past the railway station (I am assured there are regular trains, but in 14 years I've only ever seen one)






(Small pictures today as I, erm, adjusted something on my camera when taking a previous shot and never noticed )

After a lot of housing, I come to the _Centre Commercial, _which has a couple of big supermarkets, lots of other smaller shops and the bowling alley.






Built about 4 years ago, it was only open for about 2 months before being destroyed by fire.

This area also has some spare land for the circus, when it comes to town.






There's also room for the LBS - strange how the name is the same as a local alcoholic beverage - Pineau





From here on it's a nice wide road all the way (mostly up  ) to Montrol Sénard. The weather person had said today would be 19° by 16:00, with sunny intervals. I had set off at 13:00 and it was cool and a bit windy, but an hour later it was quite pleasant.

In reading the posts in this thread, I have noticed a large number of photos of various cakes, pies, coffees beers and ice cream. I am most jealous. these things are impossible to obtain here outside of a large village and even then only in July and August. So for all who have posted such a photo, here's a banana 






One of the _Monuments historiques _in this village that I had not seen before (it's in the cemetery) is the cross shown below, dated as early middle age - somewhere around 5th - 10th century.






As I headed away from the village towards Blond, I came across this gem of a fence.





Having spent the last few years doing a lot of DIY, the first thought that popped into my head was - I wonder how often they have to re-paint that? 

The road to Blond with a car 






From Blond it was back to St Junien via Cieux and Javerdat. It was roundabout here I was overtaken by the 'Best Dressed Cyclist in France'. Red bike with black wheels / tyres, Red water bottles. Guy wearing black shoes / socks, black and red tights & top, black and red helmet and a bum bag which was black with a thin red line round it. 

As St Junien is on a hill, it's not so much of a problem going through the middle returning home. This is the reason I avoid it going the other way.






This has been done recently and when I'm driving a car I can see why - No overtaking - if someone wants to park, it only holds up the traffic on that side. No turning left (although I have seen someone try - he gave up ). If you are a cyclist, however, you are blocking the lane and it is a hill ( doesn't look much in the photo) and although French drivers are very good with cyclists, it's not something I would want to do. Downhill is no problem - even I can do 35km/hr with not much effort. After I took this picture an HGV came up the hill and I would guess at 30cm clearance each side 

Anyway here's a map of yesterdays route






Total Time 3 hours (spookily only .5km longer than my last ride)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Mar 2016)

DCLane said:


> Who am I to worry; at the weekend we found out he's been out setting off speed cameras again





Corr - I've tried to get my photo taken by one of those camera things. Trouble is the darn cars get in the way sticking to the speed limit.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Mar 2016)

Having collected bike from LBS this morning, checked on the mileage it has done since I got it - About Jan 2014
Now over 10,000 miles on this bike


----------



## Old jon (31 Mar 2016)

Another bright sunny morning tempted me out on the bike again. North and vaguely west, starting with the longest climb I do, from Viaduct Road all the way to the water tower at Cookridge, a very slight respite then up to the side of the Leeds and Bradford airport. The views are certainly worth the effort although the little camera does not see much of them.



Drop down into Otley itself, always interesting, cross the river, climb the hill after the bridge and turn left on Weston Lane. I had thoughts of going on to Weston or Askwith but just by the old gatehouse the view to my left across the valley deserved all the attention I could give it. Nothing to do with the steep climb from there into Weston village itself, a lot to do with my legs saying ' NO.'

Fuel for the body, turn around and return home the boring way, a little over thirty miles for the trip.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Mar 2016)

MiK1138 said:


> Not good, Had a damn fool motorist pull away from a kerb right in front of me no signal obviously no mirror, resulting in a nasty gash above my right eye, right knee and shoulder are stiff as a board(they are gonna hurt tomorrow), bike is fine thankfully but i think my phone is knackered


Goodness, sorry to read this! Gws!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Mar 2016)

Really not my week. Uneventful ride to and from work then, whilst I am standing by the docking station a woman on her own bike bumps up onto the kerb, looses control, and rides straight into me.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2016)

Hatton Locks the destination, 50 miles the journey. Having gone down with the lurgy a couple of days ago, temperature, sore throat and snotty nose, I wasn't intending to ride, but the sun was shining and I started to think..... if I go slow and directly to the cafe, so that was it I was out and pedalling. Though the steady pace happened, by the time I got to the cafe my legs had gone and I had no choice on the way back, there was nothing in the legs. The direct route to the cafe never happened, I kept getting to junctions and thinking I feel OK I'll go this way, in the end I got to the crossroads by the Punch Bowl and instead of turning right into Chessetts Wood road I carried on down Rising Lane and across the main road into Lowsonford cutting out the loop through Hockley Heath, so it was a shortened ride but just not the direct out to the cafe and back I had planned, I used the same route back as I did on the way out. I enjoyed the ride but by the end I had had enough and was glad to get home.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Apr 2016)

Good to get a ride on the Road bike and the gears working well again.

First easy ride over to where the local club hold their 10 mile TTs, then gave this course a fairly
full on try. Itis quite up and down in places, and a hill in the last mile will bring you down to less than 10 mph.

Roads all familiar to me but never quite done it in that order

Then did a little loop to Shepperton and Ashford.
Overall mileage was 28.73 miles @ 17.3 mph
906 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/532438526/

The TT course was laps 3 and 4 on Strava (my Garmin is set for 5 mile laps)
Time for this came in at 32:36, though Strava segment says 32:20
516 feet in the TT course ave speed 18.4 mph.
So if I enter the club 10 mile TTs, will probably be bringing up the rear.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Apr 2016)

Up to London from Southampton today.

I can't run Strava all that way without my phone battery going down ( without my trusty, but left at home backup power pack).

But I'm here now (about 80 miles).

















It's quite a nice day up here today.


A quintessentially London shot.






Southwark Cathederal, in front of the Shard (old meets new).


----------



## SteveF (1 Apr 2016)

Off to Kent today (south of the river don't you know - passport not needed but inoculations advised!)

73km loop to Strood with a few lumps in the way https://www.strava.com/activities/532543507

Short run downhill to the delight that is Tilbury to catch the 8:30am ferry to another delight that is Gravesend

The hybrid enjoying the cruise:





The ferry is right next door to the London cruise terminal and this wee beastie was in, The Magellan, not the biggest but impressive close up none the less:






Out of Gravesend on cycle route one along the canal (bit of faffing along the way as the route turns into a tiny alley in an industrial estate), but managed to find it in the end.

A view back across the Thames to DP world:






On to Cooling and their castle, one that I didn't know even existed:






Before a small climb up to High Halstow, according to Garmin there was a 12% bit on the hill (note to self: avoid places with "High" in their name).....

On to Strood/Rochester which was busy and unpleasant to ride though, then into the quieter lanes and rolling hills around Luddesdown, Sole Street and Cobham before meandering back to Gravesend and the ferry (which left just as we arrived so a small wait ensued)...

A piccie of the Ferry coming to get us, no not the Magellan, the little blue and white thing to the right!





Finally a short hop to Orsett Heath and the lovely Fox for a pint and a tasty plate of ham egg and chips, here's the pint (only Doombar I'm afraid):





All in all... am pleased I took the day off as it was a hell of a lot better than being at work!!


----------



## Rasmus (1 Apr 2016)

Nice little 50k loop down to and around Chew Valley lake this afternoon. Tough ride into the wind heading out, then lots of fun bombing it back northwards. Noteworthy driver interaction: One car held back nicely through some narrow bits, so when the road widened I gave him a thank you wave as he passed - he then proceeded to immediately left hook me into a forecourt!


----------



## mark st1 (1 Apr 2016)

Mixture of a ride for me today the beginning and end on my own but the middle was with my mate and his wife. Taking advantage of the good weather and being on holiday from work did just shy of 60 local ish miles including a whizz round this little beauty 





The Olympic rowing venue from 2012 it's only the second time I've been here since the Olympics and it's a good venue when it's quiet no racing permitted though 





After leaving my friends headed off up to this little gem at Warren Row 





Guarantee it won't be this quiet tomorrow 





Owned by a top fella who does wonders with bikes one of the best bike mechanics I've ever met and a sound bloke with it. He also makes an awesome cuppa 





The cake is all home made by his brother and is out of this world. 

Time to take the new bike out tomorrow 

https://www.strava.com/activities/532580337

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Apr 2016)

Nice roll out with the better half this afternoon;an in-and-out ride to a nursery cafe in Fordham.

Wind was a bit stronger than we thought but a nice tail wind on the way out until the last bit from Prickwillow to Ely which basically finished the other half off;still that's two 40k rides for her in a week so she's coming on well really.

Saw a Barn Owl and what we think were three Marsh Harriers on the Isleham-Prickwillow road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/532636970


----------



## Roadhump (1 Apr 2016)

Went out this morning about 10.30 am hoping to get home before the rain arrived, it had been forecast to start about 1.00 pm. I had only been out about 10 minutes when it began falling quite heavily. Together with the southerly head wind as I headed over moss land towards Ormskirk, it made for a cold, wet and windy ride. Only having my mitts on, it took about 20 minutes before my fingers were no longer like thick icicles. I went through Ormskirk and up Ruff Lane past the old grammar school which is now houses and apartments, over Scarth Hill and on towards Bickerstaffe where I gradually turned round and headed into Aughton. From here the wind was behind me and things became a bit less strenuous until I went up Clieves Hill for a bit of incline practice.

Despite the inclement weather, the views from Clieves Hill were very good, I could see a few well known landmarks in Liverpool, the Welsh mountains, the Liverpool Bay gas rig and up to Southport.

















From the hill I headed through Barton which is a small hamlet / village in the farmland between Ormskirk, Southport and Formby. The man road is called Station Road because until 1938 there was a railway station there. I can't imagine how few people must have used that station, it died almost 30 years before Lord Beeching's axe fell on many other railway stations across Britain; all that remains is a bridge that takes the road over the old site which is now a large pond, full of trees.

As I rode through Barton I stopped to admire the Barton donkeys, which are eating from the same hay pile come rain or shine.












Then towards Ainsdale from Barton and riding into Heathy Lane, then past the entrance to the old Cheshire Lines cycle path which takes you down to the loop line and eventually the south end of Liverpool if you want to go that far. The road surface on Heathy Lane is one of the worst I have cycled on and you have to concentrate to avoid the risk of coming a cropper and ending up in a ditch / farmer's field.











About 30 minutes later, I arrived home cold, wet and hungry, but despite the poor weather, I enjoyed the ride which was just over 31 miles in length and took 2 hours 22 minutes with an average of 13 mph.


----------



## Archeress (1 Apr 2016)

Another ride today, bit of a utility ride tbh. Popped down to the city centre first, a driver accelerated through a red light at the crossing by the UWE. Then on a bit of shared path down by Cabot Circus, I was trying to give the pedestrians a wide berth, but a nobber with a large parcel deliberately walked towards me trying to drive me off the path. I don't mind using the road, but this was a very busy road and I needed to use the crossing to get across it. The crossing even lights up with a cyclist symbol as well as pedestrian symbol.

Anyhow, locked the bike up outside Cotswold Outdoor and went in to purchase something intimately feminine .

After finishing in Cotswold I popped into Cycling Republic which is next door, first time I'd been in since it opened. I picked up a very nice Altura short sleeve jersey reduced from £30 to £8.

After a quick coffee and pain au raisin in Pret a Manger, I hopped back on the bike and headed over to Bloc Climbing by the M32. It's a bouldering centre and I'd put my climbing shoes and chalk bag in my pannier. It's been a while since I last climbed so after an hour, my hands felt very abraded and my arms were very fatigued.






After another coffee (to which I added a nip of whiskey from my hip flask), I headed for home along Concorde Way. 16 miles total.

As a nice treat, my fiance drove us to my favourite fish and chip shop in Weston Super Mare, Papas, this evening

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## toffee (1 Apr 2016)

Mrs T and I have been out of the country this week. In total it has involved 3 trains 1 ferry and 269 miles.

The two rides today were






And






Derek


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Apr 2016)

Only the commute for me this evening (and yesterday). The weather is causing clothing fun, 3 degrees on the way in and 12 degrees on the way home. Nearly time for shorts though which is nice, and I'm sure my work colleagues can't wait...


----------



## Archeress (1 Apr 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Only the commute for me this evening (and yesterday). The weather is causing clothing fun, 3 degrees on the way in and 12 degrees on the way home. Nearly time for shorts though which is nice, and I'm sure my work colleagues can't wait...


I've been wearing long shorts (just below the knee) now for about 2 weeks. 

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Apr 2016)

Archeress said:


> I've been wearing long shorts (just below the knee) now for about 2 weeks.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


 I think my colleagues can cope with lycra shorts, but turning up in 3/4's will have me ripped to bits for many weeks. Comments about not having the right size are the least of my worries, they normally come up with much more, unprintable, idea's


----------



## Stonechat (2 Apr 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Only the commute for me this evening (and yesterday). The weather is causing clothing fun, 3 degrees on the way in and 12 degrees on the way home. Nearly time for shorts though which is nice, and I'm sure my work colleagues can't wait...


Yes I could have risterday afternoon in shorts, but my ride was in the morning
Cold at the beginning, 61 deg at the end


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Apr 2016)

Promised our lass I would take her out for a walk and a bite to eat today so no long ride planned. Yesterday morning the weather forecast looked really good for today as well, so I decided to get up early and go out for an hour or so. Alarm goes off at 7, I get out of bed and it is raining. Make a brew put on the news and the weather forecast says it should clear by 8 and be sunny by 9. 

Go out at 8 still raining but not as windy as I expected. Only saw a couple of other cyclists out. Rained pretty much all the way around the ride but stayed out for just over 2 hours and managed 33 miles. Now cleaned up and ready to go for some nosh. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/533225298


----------



## mark st1 (2 Apr 2016)

Took my new bike out today wish I hadn't started off brilliantly but i ran out of puff over half way through I think the 2 rides in 2 days is a bit ambitious currently lol. Headed out to Abingdon have wanted to go out that way for a while some nice roads a lot of cyclists out had to make an unscheduled stop at a petrol station to guzzle a can of coke and chocolate. Avg speed took a battering today lovely bit of sunshine though and nice to see a lot of bikers out. 2 of which asked me if I was ok when I'd stopped for a breather which was nice.




Just under 73 miles door to door will try the ride again one day and be a bit better prepared !
Rest day tomorrow me thinks 

https://www.strava.com/activities/533365537

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Old jon (2 Apr 2016)

^^^ Well done @Supersuperleeds .

Raining here this morning as well, and I thought OK lets go, it will stop soon. Optimism hmmphhh!! For all that, 31.6 miles of soggy Yorkshire tarmac was well worth the riding of. One of my average starts to the ride, the Holbeck through Hunslet duet, quiet on a Saturday. Cinder Bridge ( as was ) and up to John O' Gaunts, left to pass Woodlesford Station and left again to cross canal and river on the way to Swillington. At the top of the hill before Garforth I still had not warmed up, so from the roundabout, turn right, up the cliff and on to Peckfield Bar. After going straight on at the roundabout, turn left at the next ( a bit north of the old Boot and Shoe pub ) and pedal through Micklefield. Turned right at the Hook Moor crossroads and left at Lotherton Hall gates for Aberford and then for no change at all



Wet, was it not? Scholes, a bit of A 64, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes to the A 58 and my always enjoyable whoooooooshh!! down Boot hill. Oh aye, still not warmed up when I reached home. One more layer needed.


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Apr 2016)

A sunny day was forecast & that was exactly what we got down here in the south, although the nagging southerly wind was no good to man nor beast when most of your routes go east or west & west was chosen today, back into my favourite local county, Wiltshire.

Attire was a slight problem today as I was planning on being out 4 or so hours & it was still a bit chilly when I set off but it was due to get warmer so I opted for L/S base layer, L/S jersey & 3/4 bibs which as it turned out was just about perfect despite my doubts 9 miles in when I was getting warm after a little climb.

Heading out across the top of the forest towards Fordingbridge, the crosswinds were a bit of a pain to this lightweight but once I reached civilisation again hedgerows & buildings offered shelter as I made my way through Cranbourne en-route to Sixpenny Handley & a little 1.7 mile climb on fairly good tarmac which always helps. 

Lunch was taken on the way back down whilst enjoying the views of the Wiltshire countryside before the dry country lanes led me down to some of last weeks route at Broad Chalke where I did lookout for little lamb no. 28 but they were too far away to make out so it was up & over Chalke hill before taking the A354 up & down to Coombe Blissett & then east to Nunton, south to Downton & back through the forest for home.

67.7 miles in unbroken sunshine & back in time for F1 qualifying, happy days!

https://www.strava.com/activities/533424889/


----------



## Stevec047 (2 Apr 2016)

Another 30 miles ride today and I can really feel the difference in my fitness levels since October. Hills are still a struggle but no longer am I having to stop at the top to catch my breath and I am finding I can ride for much longer distances before stopping for a pistop.

Anyway decided today that I would do a reverse of last week's run heading off to Finchingfield first before deciding to head out towards the a120. Get to Finchingfield and am greeted two three awesome looking custom cars the noise was amazing.

First time out in a brand new pair of bib shorts and I must say what a difference they make comfort wise no more elasticated waist band digging into my spare tire. Long sleeve base layer and jersey seemed to keep me warm just the knees that started to feel the cold in places.











Any way headed on towards braintree and bump into a good old freind (anyone with young kids or kids in their teens will know him) had to take a picture as my boys love the book plus i needed eveidence that "there is such thing as a gruffalo" Back out towards home taking the back roads out towards Gosfield lakes and then the main road out towards Sible Headingham. There are some nasty hilly sections (for me) that kept my heart pumping and I feel great to have done 100k in total over the past two weekends.

Check out my 31.1 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/533566869


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Apr 2016)

Yesterday in Mallorca was like England in winter! It took until noon today to cheer up.
Thomas, Keith and I hung around for Craig who was having to get 3 flights from Boston (US) 
After picking up bikes we went for what was billed as a short, relaxed ride. Like shite it was!
Out of Puerto Pollensa and after 5 miles I had the first puncture of the trip!
A new tube and off again toward Caimari. Orange blossom, gladioli, wisteria, red kites, hoopoe. Wonderful!
We eventually wound up in Selva, and stopped for a drink.





Pope Craig on the steps.

On to Muro. We jumped on to 3 locals coming out of Inca and had a free ride until the Sa Pobla turn. Artichokes and spuds in the fields with countless wild flowers. 
On the road to Alcudia that goes through Albufera marsh was quick. Quick enough for 3 PR's on strava.
We stopped for another drink in Alcudia.

Back in Pollensa we stopped for the customary ice cream...















43 lovely miles!

https://www.strava.com/activities/527116039


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Apr 2016)

Good club run today in the Eastern sunshine;as others have said attire was pondered over but settled for ss jersey,gilet,shorts and leg and arm warmers with a light base layer under it all,plus no shoe covers/Belgian booties just some nice This Is Cambridge socks.

Leg warmers had to come off at the coffee stop at La Hogue due to the sun and getting warm with the effort.

66kms at a 30.4kmh average so no time for photos! although one was taken at La Hogue but it's only of a row of bikes and it's on the Strava feed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/533291708

Will have a little ride out with the other half tomorrow and then it'll be an easy-ish week before next week-ends Velominati London cogal.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Apr 2016)

Commute home this morning was nice, a little chilly but very light traffic. I'd have extended it if I weren't just starting 3 nights. Tonights ride in was a bit wet, days like this I'm glad we have a decent drying room at work.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Apr 2016)

My family and I are back from our annual trip to the Lakes. We stay at Patterdale Hall on Ullswater. My son and I climbed the Kirkstone Pass again and later took a steamer across the lake to Howtown. We then had a superb twenty miler back to Patterdale.


----------



## Spartak (2 Apr 2016)

Top of Coxgrove Bridlepath


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Another 30 miles ride today and I can really feel the difference in my fitness levels since October. Hills are still a struggle but no longer am I having to stop at the top to catch my breath and I am finding I can ride for much longer distances before stopping for a pistop.
> 
> Anyway decided today that I would do a reverse of last week's run heading off to Finchingfield first before deciding to head out towards the a120. Get to Finchingfield and am greeted two three awesome looking custom cars the noise was amazing.
> 
> ...


You be careful cycling in the deep dark wood 
Well done another 50km as near as dam it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Apr 2016)

I'd hoped to get out and do my metric century for April today. Unfortunately the morning rain carried on for several hours longer than last night's forecast suggested  which was rather off-putting, especially as my waterproofs aren't that waterproof any more.

It dried up about lunch time but having plans for later, that didn't really leave enough time to get the 62 miles in. Instead I decided to give the Vittoria Voyager tyres I got last year another try so swapped the Marathons on the Raleigh for those and headed out for a test ride.

The route is effectively the extended version of my commute (I've ridden this way once already this week but the distance was about right for the time available) out to Condover, Pitchford, Acton Burnell and Cressage, then back through Wroxeter, Upton Forge, Atcham and back to Condover before heading home.

Early on in the ride I wasn't getting on brilliantly - it felt like I was constantly slipping forward on the saddle and the legs felt unusually fatigued. A small adjustment helped with this which was good as I had a headwind to work against until Acton Burnell.

From Cressage, the bike suddenly felt really lively. I know I had a bit of wind assistance (11mph according to the Met Office) but I hardly noticed hills that would usually have me heading down the gears or standing on the pedals.

I turned back into the wind after Upton Forge but kept up a brisk pace until the lumpy section on the way back to Condover and my final turn with the wind in my favour again which allowed a 20mph cruise for the next couple of miles.

An enjoyable ride covering an indicated 27.27 miles (I liked that) at 15mph average (liked that more). I'm not sure if it was the tyres, the saddle adjustment or just carrying less weight than usual but the bike felt really great today despite my tired legs. Not many other riders out this afternoon. I'd have thought plenty of others would want to make the most of the improved weather.





The view from Cressage Bridge.





Quiet at Viroconium.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (3 Apr 2016)

Such lovely weather today I decided to forgo the housework & go for a short 15 mile afternoon spin.

I set out to Mapperton then dropped down into Loscombe, West Milton, past Powerstock to Nettlecombe then down into Loders before going back to Beaminster via Melplash.

T'was mainly country lanes that were either hedged in by high banks or out in open countryside with lovely views across the valleys. The best bit was, hardly any cars about; I saw more cyclists than motorists. My first proper leisure ride in absolute ages and it felt great


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2016)

Just an ordinary Peak District loop....with a twist at the end.

Glossop - Chapel en le Frith - Peaslows (more of that later) - Edale - Snake Pass - Glossop

Peaslows is a really hard climb. It has been used for the National Hill Climb in the past. It's quite difficult to find out of the back of Chapel en le Frith but I've climbed it once before so I knew where I was going. There's a downhill run at it with, unfortunately, a sharp bend at the bottom so you can't get a really good run at it. Then, Bang......20% ramp. Made it up that one but it eases off to.....12%. There are a couple of 8% sections but it is, in total, 1.5km @12%. Managed it in about 10 minutes and well pleased to improve my previous time by a minute. Must be getting fitter!

All very normal until I got past the Snake Pass Inn on the climb home. Saw 3 cyclists by the side of the road so shouted to them. Turned out one had a slow puncture but.....no tube between them! They were from London, up for the weekend and were doing a 50 mile loop without tubes, tools....unbelievable. In the Peaks you can be miles from the nearest village so you don't want to get caught out.

I offered my spare tube. Then it turned out the guy had a security nut on his QR that he hadn't brought the tool for. So he couldn't get his wheel off anyway. I pumped up his tyre to full pressure, he gave me the tube back and we parted company. I passed them on the way back to Glossop and they seemed OK.

The irony is that, having almost been riding the last 8 miles back to Glossop with no spare tube, I punctured in Glossop a mile from home. If the guy had kept my tube I'd have had to walk the last mile home

Amazing that cyclists will venture into tough, isolated cycling territory without the means to get home


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2016)

Today's target was Aprils half century ride in. Out this morning in shorts for the first time this year . Through Cropston out past the golf course then turned for Woodhouse Eaves up Maplewell Rd . Up the main St and left on to Beacon hill . Beacon is the biggest hill near home and to be quite honest I normally avoid it but in May I doing a charity ride which goes up the beacon so I praticing it a bit .Slow grind to the top and down over the crossroads and on to Charley Rd out to Oaks in Charnwood and up the climb to St Bernard's Abbey . Today being the 10 year anivesertiy of my friends passing I rode into the Abbey grounds found a bench and had a few quite moments and enjoyed my snack a pork pie in a nod to @vernon. I think he would not have approved of my shop bought mass produced pie .but a pie is a pie .The moment got a bit surreal when I was joined by a monk in full habit after a quick chat and feeling lifted it back on the bike off down the lively descent of swanimote road and out to Belton and back into Shepshed and back on to Charley Rd retracing my steps back to Beacon crossroads and back past the golf course and left into Swithland through the village back to Rothley ,Cropston and Home 32.9 miles done in lovely conditions and April's half century in the bag


----------



## SteveF (3 Apr 2016)

A 57km excursion to Billericay returning via Langdon Hills, a little more lumpy than I normally do (it may not be the Peak District but there are bits of Essex that are not flat!) http://www.strava.com/activities/534379975

Gorgeous out there today, more people on bikes than I could count and the motorists seemed to have acquired some patience, I didn't have any issues at all with other road users.

No photos on this ride as I was happy to just keep the pedals moving and enjoy the cycling and the weather.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Apr 2016)

Usual 30 mile Sunday morning ride with our lass. A bit nippy when we set off, but by the time we had got to Watermead Park it was warming up and by the time we got home it was very warm. Was on 30.4 miles when we got home so I went round the block to nudge it up to 50km

https://www.strava.com/activities/534487391


----------



## john59 (3 Apr 2016)

A 115 km circuit to complete April's metric century challenge, and the Strava April Grand Fondo. The weather was supposed to warm and dry, it was dry but the air temp was only around 7c. The sun decided to show itself when I got home, typical.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/534352284/embed/dbb274991045620af1abca9136d149d4802b4417


Delamere Station Cafe.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Apr 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/534567472.

I went up to Fort Nelson, and back, via the steep fast hilly bit by where I live.







This bit of the ride was lovely.






On the flat out 38 odd miles an hour descent, some bloody idiot walked straight out in front of me, despite me shouting very loudly that that might not be a good idea. The resultant crash has left me battered and bruised, and killed my most expensive lid, it's a good job I was wearing it, the dent in it, could have been in my head. Fortunately the bike isn't damaged.
I'm going to hurt a bit tomorrow .
At least I have another thing to add to my 'what have you hit' list. A bloody idiot.


----------



## Old jon (3 Apr 2016)

^^^ Ouch ! ! ! Cannot really put a like on that, @Racing roadkill.

A drier start than yesterday, there was some mist about. What I call my brain was failing to think of alternate routes, as ever. So, a gentle tour round the usual bit of Holbeck, round the edge of Leeds centre and up to the Oakwood Clock. There, I bravely turned left, UP the hill to Canal Gardens and turned right just after to a much needed descent to the Ring Road. Followed by another stiff climb to Slaid Hill, from where it is a patchwork of my average rides. But, having got most of the day's climbing done there were some pretty good descents to be enjoyed. Along Wike Ridge there is the drop to Gill Beck, I am getting those bends a bit quicker, and the descent into East Keswick usually lifts the pulse a bit. Turn right on the main road, the A 659 from Harewood brings you to the video.



and then along the A 58 into Wetherby. Some road works were going on by the town hall, so back to the car park by the river for a peaceful munch of lunch. Back on the bike as the sun was emerging from cloud, West Woods Road to Bramham, onto and through Thorner and then two lanes back to the A 58, a rush down Boot Hill as ever and the Oakwood Clock route back home to complete 32.2 enjoyable miles.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Apr 2016)

A quick 20 mile loop from home. Spring in the air, shorts on for the first time this year!


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Apr 2016)

So now we're up to 8 of us. Once bikes were picked up we rolled out on to the front and joined a running race. We stayed with then before turning off and headed toward the sea. In to the La's Vegas of Alcudia and then through the marsh, we were rolling into a headwind and keeping it at 22mph. From Sa Pobla up to Muro and then turn to Sineu. Quiet roads.










We stopped in Sineu with the rest of the cycling world for some refreshment...






The photo is in Santa Margalida, where we also stopped!






The customary ice cream stop in PP was had!

60 sunny miles!


https://www.strava.com/activities/534604206


----------



## Stonechat (3 Apr 2016)

Another Club ride
The website had said Hare Hatch (which is not far) but on the day two groups were formed and I headed off with the longer.
I was a really nice ride with some sections I had not previously ridden.

Through Wraysbury, Datchet and Eton , and Dorney, over the Thames at Maidenhead and along the river there
Crossing the river again at Cookham and through Marlow and Medmenham to Henley
But no stop yet - we had to earn our coffee and cake so onward through Warren Row and to our stop at the new cafe at Velolife
A great place with mechanic on hand too, specialising in cyclists
https://www.facebook.com/velolife.co.uk/info/?tab=overview

Back then through familiar roads , White Waltham and Drift Road, when we got to the Park there were warning notices that it was closed even to bicycles, owing to a Duathlon taking place. Someone decided we could get through (and we did)

I wore leg warmers, so after the coffee stop legs got their first exposure of the year.

56.03 miles @ 16 mph.
1447 feet climbed, there were some good climbs, though not too steep.

https://www.strava.com/activities/534467550


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2016)

*First time at the front! 
*
The leader for the Introductory Salford Cycling Club ride, last night, posted on FB that he couldn't make it. There would be another regular rider at the back but someone was needed at the front. Because I had successfully done a ride last week using the Ride with GPS app using the voice prompts for the turns, I volunteered. However, this morning the app wouldn't open and the only thing that loaded was the cue sheet. 
So, 9 of us set off for Dunham, 7 of whom were new, then luckily another rider dropped back from the faster ride to join us. I remembered the way, almost, but I wasn't sure where the cafe stop was, but the other club rider did so that was good.
It was lovely sitting out in the sunshine chatting, which was just as well because their service was extremely slow even though there were very few customers besides us. They seemed rather disorganised . Good cake when it finally came. I won't name them in case it was just a bad day. 

37.2 miles. Swinton to join the Salford Cycling Club, Walkden, Astley, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, around Dunham, Partington,
Flixton, Dumplington, Barton, Patricroft, Winton, Worsley Village, home.
Lots of cyclists out today and the roads weren't too busy.

It took me a long time to get used to having no one in front and I regularly checked that people were behind me and they always were!  I warned everyone I would slow down on the hills and If they wanted to over take me , they could and then wait at the top/ bottom but the only time they did was over Warburton Bridge so hopefully the pace was ok for them. I think several of them will go on the faster rides next time. Most of them had never ridden with a group before and were a bit unsure when we didn't all get through together at junctions but I think they got the hang of it and they all enjoyed it. It would have been so much easier if I'd had the voice prompts working on my phone in my pocket, especially as I have paid for the version with the voice.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Apr 2016)

Yesterdays ride from me - apologies again for my tardiness...

We initially decided to do the *Wiggle Vale Vélo* as a challenge to ourselves as a first sportive for our band of three. Then we decided that as we were doing it we might as well ask if anyone would like to sponsor us, raising funds for Ravenscliffe High School and Sports College in Halifax

So, Saturday dawned grey, damp and breezy, with the forecast for more of the same until at least mid-afternoon.

Signed up and on the bikes, we were off to complete the "short" route just after 8am. We set a good average speed over the first few miles and despite the wet weather enjoyed the ride through Murton, Stockton-on-the-Forest, Upper Helmsely and Sand Hutton, letting the racing snakes power past in tightly formed peletons, then down to Stamford Bridge and over the river before heading down towards Pocklington via Fangfoss and Bolton (no, not that one), now with the wind in our faces.
Up towards Millington, then the big climb of the day up into the Wolds alongside Great Givendale. That hill goes on for a bit doesn't it? 
"York is supposed to be blooming flat, this is a blooming mountain" exclaimed one unhappy chap as we ground our way up the hill, making sure to get into full KoM mode for the section past the photographer near the top .
Once at the top we took full advantage of the nicely undulating roads, before a quick scoot across the top of Garrowby Hill to continue roughly northward on the Roman Road, dodging the many potholes and now with the wind at our backs and the rain easing off.
A quick descent off the top of the Wolds, before a left turn towards Leavining and a marshal waving a flag to warn of the very quick descent into the village. Blimey, that is a steep hill isn't it? I was full on the brakes down there, with a foot off the pedal like Rossi as I took the right handed corner - and that was with the Swissstop GXP's fitted. Goodness knows what the stock brakes would have been like...
On to Burythorpe and the feed station and the only part of the day that could have been better organised - one single toilet for the whole sportive (really???) and the actual feed station in a field 200 metres up a muddy, rutted and narrow track more suited to MTB's than road bikes. That said, the crew there were excellent and made sure everyone was looked after well. In fact there was probably too much hanging about there...




Anyhow, back on the bikes and down to the road and off again, with a nice fast descent, before getting onto what seemed to be a main road with a series of challenging uphill drags into the wind, before taking a right through Howsham and Bossall, making our way back to Sand Hutton and the other side of the loop through Warthill and Holtby and the final run down to the finish line, where it was medals and protein bars all round 
The course had been slightly amended the previous day due to roadworks, so had dropped to 49.2 miles, according to Garmin, so we'd made sure to add a little extra distance on to get through the Imperial Half Century mark.

*50.22 miles* in a moving time of *4 hrs 4 mins* at a average of *12.3 mph* and 1,945 ft climbed - not bad at all as one of our group will admit he wasn't fully match fit and the ride was about getting our there and getting everyone round. Even better than that though, we've raised over £600 for charity (see my signature below for more details) 




All in a great day, with a great cycling spirit and good humour pretty much all the way round. It might have been our first organised sportive, but it won't be the last.
After sorting ourselves out and stowing the bikes it was a quick scoot up the road back into Murton and the excellent Bay Horse pub for revitalising refreshments before heading for home as the sun came out...

Sadly no ride today due to other commitments, but I have cleaned the bike as it was blooming filthy after yesterdays efforts. And since I was cleaning the road bike, I cleaned the hybrid as well...


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2016)

Ride 4 since snapping my spine. Did ride 3 of just 5 miles a few days ago to play crazy golf with the kids.

Today I had a potter down the NCN5 from Gronant to Rhyl and back. Just 10 miles. Hard today as there was a strong southerly so cross winds out and back. Quite hard going on soft 2.4 knobblies but happy to report no cyclists passed me. Still slow at 13.2 mph average.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Apr 2016)

Old jon said:


> ^^^ Ouch ! ! ! Cannot really put a like on that, @Racing roadkill.
> .



Cheers. That was the biggest 'off' I've suffered for many years, I am pretty banged up. Never mind, it will stop hurting in a few days.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 Apr 2016)

Erm, 50 mile today. Great roads, great weather, bike faultless. Flew past several cars on the climbs with ease. Brew stop was perfect, sat in the sun as the bike cooled off before a short stretch back home. Max speed 70mph officer. Average speed? Dunno but quick and fun. Sorry but the push iron lost out today to the Speed triple but it's got 2 wheels so got to count eh ?


----------



## dan_bo (3 Apr 2016)

No pics from a grabbed 50K in the near saddleworth before UTD managed to beat Everton. Somehow. 

Couldnt get out of bed first thing.


----------



## Donger (3 Apr 2016)

Was a bit daft today. Went on club ride despite feeling crap. Had been on antibiotics for a few days after getting an infected leg from a thorn when gardening. Also clearly coming down with a sore throat, so should probably have stayed at home. But the club ride was going up a hill I'd never done, so there was no holding me back. Another good club ride, with nine of us taking on the climbs up from Kings Stanley to Middleyard and then the one I was looking forward to, from Stroud up to the back of Haresfield Beacon, via Ruscombe and Whiteshill. Got up both climbs OK, but then headed for home early, feeling rough. @Frazzle was having a mechanical, and Rob needed to get back too, so the three of us left @Dark46 and the others and headed off down Horsepools Hill on the main Stroud to Gloucester road together. I tagged on a couple of extra miles at the end to make sure I at least hit 30 for the day (actually did 32.8).

It was widely agreed that the Ruscombe climb was the most scenic we had ever done. I was amazed to find a local valley and a climb that I had previously had no idea even existed ... it was definitely the best local ride I'd never done before. So good that I nipped back in the car this afternoon with Mrs Donger to share it with her. Took a few photos, as I'd not had the time earlier. This is definitely going to be a regular climb for me in future. A few pictures:























I'm off to bed now. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Apr 2016)

I rode home this morning, a slightly extended 9 mile commute.
Ashamed to say I drove the wifes car to work tonight, but only because I'm off to the coast to pick up the van tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

I had the offer of riding 'The Quattro' sportive this morning with a mate, but due to a late finish last night I didn't fancy being up that early.to be honest!
Still, once I was up and about, I rode the old pub bike down to Tesco's to buy a few bits and pieces, then once I was home, I popped the shorts on and headed out for a few miles around the area. As another mate was also off today, I called in for a cuppa, some cake and a chat for half an hour or so before aiming homewards via Harleston Firs, (loads of peds, dogs and horses there today!) 






In a section I'd not ridden through before, I found a huge area of badger sets, I think. Much too large for rabbits, but no hoof prints to check if it was badgers. There were 10 or so holes and mounds of earth there. Quite impressive!

Anyway. Crossing the golf course, via the bridleway, I decided not to go through Pitsford Reservoir as it would be heaving on a sunny Sunday.. so stuck to the tarmac for a couple of miles to Broughton, then Moulton village.






This is one of my favourite gates in the area, at the top of Spectacle Lane..






And my first bluebell was spotted on the way home!

22 miles, in shorts for the first time this year..

https://www.strava.com/activities/534735561


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2016)

First weekend of the month so that means it time to get the Imperial Century a Month Challenge ride in the bag, to Brighton for fish and chips, and back.
I was out the door at 7.10am to cycle the 4 miles to meet Martint235 and Trickedem in Bromley. It was a little chilly so early in the morning but all the weather apps had promised much warmer weather, no rain and a nice tailwind for the return journey.
Hitting the A21 into Bromley I was aware someone shouting at me from a car... I was ready to give them my 'eff orf' face until I realised it was Trickedem, driving to the meeting point.

I got to Bromley and had a minutes wait for Martin to turn up. I did notice he was wearing his new ruby slippers. Obviously trying to be as and look as cool as me...





A couple of minutes later Tim turned up and in the words of the glorious leader of the FNR's... "We're on our way"....
South East London at times, even on a sunday morning can be very busy with car traffic. But everyone must have had a lie-in today as car traffic was very light, meaning for rapid progress through SEL's wastelands...Croydon and it's environs.

The plan was to meet the other Tim (Hall) and his boy in Gatwick. We were ahead of schedule by at least half an hour the going was so good and quick. Skirting round Gatwick Airport (Blimey, Plane gasoline really hangs in the air here, why would anyone want to live near an airport?).

We got to Gatwick south and it wasn't long before the three of us became 5. Once again, quick progress was made, climbing the Col De Crawley to Pease Pottage, into Handcross and then some of the most fantastic rolling roads through Stapelfield, Cuckfield, Ansty and on to and through Burgess Hill, truly glorious cycling.

It was decided that Ditchling Beacon was to be climbed today. So it was a left at Hassocks and a couple of miles to the bottom of the Beacon... no stopping and taking stock today... everyone just went for it. Martin ahead and me shamelessly wheel sucking him to the top... losing count of the all broken car wing mirrors scattered in the verge.

Martin having a breather at the top.





It wasn't long before Tim and Tim reached the top










So the nice run to to Brighton. A devilishly naughty climb over the golf course then a very fast blast down into the town.... Trickedem overtaking me at 30mph plus to see if he could trip the speed camera... no such luck today.

So you're at the seaside, on the beach, so lunch just has to be fish and chips. at 6 squid it's a bargain.. more so as it included mushy peas. For a place that looks like it's the very worst of cheap and tacky seaside culture... the food is remarkably good, well cooked and very tasty.





Brighton Beach and Pier. A bit too chilly for sunbathers...





After a puncture fix for one of the bikes, it was all aboard and another "We're On Our Way".. back home. Brighton was really busy. Having been spoilt with light traffic on the outward journey it was now time to fight our way through the traffic and up and out of Brighton. One we reached the Devils Dyke the traffic had abated, and with the glorious (light) tailwind we were once again making quick progress. really loving the rolling ascents and descents of the Dyke, through the country lanes and back to suburban reality once we had hit Pease Pottage and Crawley. (Saying goodbye to Tim Hall in the process). Back to skirting Gatwick Airport, a very fast dual carriageways. Not for the faint heated in some places. But it's gloriously fast. Easily averaging over 20mph+ for the 3 miles round.

once we hit the A23 it was just a case of rolling main roads and car traffic back to Croydon (Saying goodbye to Martin in the process), Bromley (Tim's turn to say goodbye) and it was just a nice 4 mile pootle to home. (once again.. a toot toot from Tim in his car returning home) Walking through the door at 4.32pm. Not bad considering I said to Mrs Ian I would be back at 4.30pm.

So... stats.
112 miles for the day. It was chilly at first, but the fast and furious cycling kept us warm. The promised higher temperatures didn't materialise.
Imperial Century # 8 for the year, 65th month in a row and 174 over all. And a few bonus Eddington miles to boot.






Sometimes you do a day's cycling and it's very hard work. Today's was the complete opposite. It was a mighty fine pleasure. A great day to be on the bike, and a great days riding. Thanks Tim, Tim, Martin and Tim-Son.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> First weekend of the month so that means it time to get the Imperial Century a Month Challenge ride in the bag, to Brighton for fish and chips, and back.
> I was out the door at 7.10am to cycle the 4 miles to meet Martint235 and Trickedem in Bromley. It was a little chilly so early in the morning but all the weather apps had promised much warmer weather, no rain and a nice tailwind for the return journey.
> Hitting the A21 into Bromley I was aware someone shouting at me from a car... I was ready to give them my 'eff orf' face until I realised it was Trickedem, driving to the meeting point.
> 
> ...


Great ride.. After all the recent winds and chilliness, it seems so much easier when the weather gods are warm and smiling, doesn't it!?


----------



## Bryony (3 Apr 2016)

So today was my first proper ride since July last year. I hadn't felt well in a long time, always tired, breathlessness, aching muscles. I had just put it down to my heart condition, work life e.t.c. so just kept plodding along. Anyway September last year I got taken to A&E with chest pains. After a series of tests it turned out to be severe anaemia, so was kept in over night for a transfusion of 3 units of blood, well it was like a miracle cure, I had bags of energy, the breathlessness had gone and so had the muscle aches.

Since then I've been itching to get out on the bike but I never seemed to get the chance apart from a couple of 2 ish mile rides. So with a decent weather forecast for today my partner and I dusted off the bikes (literally!!) and set off for the town of Deal.

I can't believe how much my cycling has improved since the transfusion, I got up every single hill on the ride (never been able to do that before) and my average speed was up a little. The doctors said that I could have been anaemic for about 2 1/2 years (which does tally with when the symptoms started) and thats when I started cycling so I've always struggled but just put it down to being very unfit. I am unfit but turns out not as bad as I thought! 

Anyway we cycled along the clifftop promenade in Ramsgate, which was very busy so we were dodging loose dogs, children and various other people totally oblivious to their surroundings! We continued on past the Viking ship Hugin on to Pegwell Bay Country Park. Then through the old Pfizer's site into Sandwich, where we sat by the quay for a little breather and to soak up some sun. We set off again through Sandwich Bay and on to the Roman Road, we had a few close calls with passing cars picking the narrowest points to pass us at, but never mind it kept us on our toes!! We were soon in Deal and had reached our destination, Route One Cycle Cafe where I had a much deserved hot chocolate and some beans on toast  We sat by the beach for a bit to let lunch go down then set off for home. 25.5 miles in all!

I'm so happy with how the ride went and can't believe how good I felt. I really was beginning to lose heart with my cycling because each ride seemed to get more difficult, not easier, just wish I'd got the diagnosis sooner.

Some pics from the ride.




Top of Chalk Hill looking out at Pegwell Bay




Viking Ship Hugin still with its winter coat on.




Pegwell Bay Country Park looking back towards Ramsgate.




Deal's brand new cycle cafe.




My very tasty hot choc!




David soaking up the sun




Me!!!!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/534567472.
> 
> I went up to Fort Nelson, and back, via the steep fast hilly bit by where I live.
> 
> ...


A like for the report but  for the crash. Glad you're mostly okay. I hope the aches & pains won't be too bad.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Apr 2016)

Out by 8.30 am this morning, away from Southport and through Shirdley Hill, then taking a winding route through the country lanes of South-West Lancashire and North Merseyside. Very little traffic about which was good and although it was chilly at first, I soon warmed up.

When I went out I had a route to follow, in my head, but as I pedalled along I kept changing my mind and taking an unplanned turn. At one point I was climbing Clieves Hill when I was caught up by another cyclist who was on a nice light road bike, as opposed to my hybrid which I have made heavier after adding Schwalbe M+ tyres, a rack and a bag in which I carry my heavy duty lock. He must have felt sorry for me blowing for tugs and rode alongside me to the top. I was quite encouraged that despite pedalling harder than usual up the hill, I could still talk (albeit quite breathlessly) when I got to the top. He was off to meet some club mates for a few hours of riding and disappeared into the distance when we reached the top, but it was nice to have a chat, and nice of him to slow down and take the time to do so.

From Clieves Hill, I went through Town Green (part of Aughton) from where I had planned to head over to Westhead and over to Burscough, but instead I turned right and headed towards Melling. I was going to go through Melling and then through Aintree to head north back up the Formby Bypass but suddenly veered off right along Butcher's Lane which is a lovely picturesque country lane that takes you round the back of Ashworth High Security Hospital, then I went round the top of Maghull and Lydiate and back home through the country lanes of Downholland, up the Formby Bypass and Southport Coast Road.

There were loads of other cyclists about and I lost count of the number of times I said "Morning" to them (or dog walkers), and they said the same to me.

Loads of roadside daffodils, or other similar bulb type flowers that make country lanes rather pretty in the early springtime, like these below in Shirdley Hill






Also many of the fields were freshly ploughed and I enjoy the contrast this shows between the fields and surrounding vegetation. Over the coming months I will enjoy the changing scenery as various types of crops are planted and grow, then ripen and change appearance in the same fields.









A thoroughly enjoyable ride of 29.5 miles at an average of 14.0 mph and home in time to go for a stroll with Mrs Roadhump before lunch, before watching the football (another shocking performance by Everton, this time losing 1-0 away to Man Utd, but at least I have one more excuse for a beer tonight).


----------



## Osprey (3 Apr 2016)

After the torrential rain of yesterday, it was nice to see a little sunshine even if the rain was forecast for mid day. Unfortunately there was a 18 mph south easterly wind too. Todays ride was the first in 6 months for the Van Nic after being brought out after hibernation. I was soon reminded of how riding is without mudguards as most of the lanes were saturated from the yesterdays rain and strewn with farm mud. Headed out with a tailwind to help me out t to Rhossili head. A quick banana stop then retrace my route before taking the road to Llangenith. Keen to make the ride a 50km qualifier, I detoured over to Llanmadoc before retracing the route back down the North Gower. One incident of white van man madness where he was obviously impatient to pass and sat right on my back wheel for a few hundred meters before trying to make a close pass before I could find a pull in to let him past. The Van Nic also spat the chain twice from the front mech so some post hibernation fettling is called for. 31 miles and 1500ft climbing.










Banana Stop at Rhossili Point.


----------



## cuberider (3 Apr 2016)

First ride for over 5 weeks today due to the cold/cough virus that's been about, and a swollen knee which hasn't yet sorted itself but I had to get out despite thinking it might not be the best idea. And I wanted to test run my Garmin Edge 200 which I got recently.


A short 13 miles just to get going again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/534714072


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Apr 2016)

John B got in touch. It's been a tough winter for him but now he's back to form. He called the route which took us into a part of the Golden Triangle. More daffs. I reckon this must be the best year ever. Certainly the best in my living memory. We did a lot of catching up chats as we rode although my breath was very short on the ups. John is, as ever, very strong on the ups. I had to stop for a breather on the climb over May Hill. So my climbing is getting worse. We dropped to Huntley to find the cafe closed. Now that wasn't in the plan.

I'd spotted a new cafe a while ago at Birdwood so we bashed along the main road to see if it would suit. It did and a wonderful find it was. Great service and snacks. We got back into the lanes for Tibberton with chat still flowing. Along the Hams our pace was good and soon we were heading homeward on well used lanes. It had been a lovely outing at a good pace with lots of catching up chat with my old pal. Lots of smiles (more than the 57 on the 'puter).


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2016)

@Bryony glad to hear your on the mend.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Apr 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for the report but  for the crash. Glad you're mostly okay. I hope the aches & pains won't be too bad.


I've been sent over the bonnet of cars, hit wildlife, and ended up in a ditch etc. etc. etc. This actually doesn't feel too bad.


----------



## gavgav (4 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/534567472.
> 
> I went up to Fort Nelson, and back, via the steep fast hilly bit by where I live.
> 
> ...


Ouch. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Gareth C (4 Apr 2016)

Just a short ride this weekend – from Edmundbyers up onto Buckshott Fell and back, doing this as a reccie for post-work off-road rides. The ride up is tough, with lots of boggy bits and narrow moorland singletrack. The ride down is sweet with gravity to help get over the aforementioned obstacles!


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Apr 2016)

33 miles on Saturday around the East Northants / Bedfordshire border. Great to see loads of different cyclists out and about from fully lyraced weekend warriors to old couples having a gentle pootle on their mtbs. I think I'm now sitting comfortably in the middle of the spectrum. I had opted for short sleeved cycling top and cycling shorts but seemed to be the only cyclist who had gone for this option, seemed to be plenty warm enough for me. About this time last year I started my training for last year's Ride London and spent most of the ride reflecting on how much has changed over the year. Last year I took the training far too seriously and ended up not enjoying the rides. This year the I'm going to enjoy the riding and let the miles take care of themselves. ... And stop for cake !


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Apr 2016)

gavgav said:


> Ouch. Hope you feel better soon!


Cheers, I'm a bit sore today, but I'm sure I'll be fine in the not too distant future


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Cheers, I'm a bit sore today, but I'm sure I'll be fine in the not too distant future




Sorry to hear about your off. And glad your not too beaten up.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2016)

No riding this week but just had a great 3.5 mile walk down to the pier and along the promenade at Bournemouth and back lot quieter than over the weekend , loads of cyclist's going the prom ........ lucky people


----------



## Bryony (4 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> @Bryony glad to hear your on the mend.


Thank you  I never realised I was so ill until after the transfusion. My haemoglobin levels are still slightly below what they should be but the iron tablets are helping with that. I'm so looking forward to getting out on my bike more often now!


----------



## Old jon (4 Apr 2016)

A warm one today, though there was not much sun. For once I had a route in mind, and for twice, I stuck to it. As ever, escaping Leeds is a fair slog but once past the Ring Road things do improve. Three sides of the Holbeck rectangle, towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road to Headingley. Lawnswood school and on to Bramhope by the A 660. Just inside Bramhope's borders, turn right onto Creskeld Lane and enjoy the fast whizz down to Arthington. Up the valley to Pool and for a once in a long time change cross the river there then take the next left for Farnley. Turn left again to cross the River Washburn at Leathley Bridge and left again at the Norwood junction just before Farnley. This is Farnley Lane when it reaches Otley via another interesting descent.



There are a few benches by the clock tower in Otley market square, I leaned the bike against one of these and refuelled the worn out body. There seemed to be a lot of people about, one of who knew all about my bike, even if he insisted it was a Raleigh. I thanked him for the fount of wisdom he had imparted to me, wished him goodbye and returned to Leeds using the A 660 to Headingley, a detour through Kirkstall to the canal, just ticking up 31.1 miles in the process.
Wonderful !


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Apr 2016)

A few months ago I had the bright idea of a shuttle bus whilst we were on the island, so we could do one side to another.

The ride started today at Cala Pi on the southern coast of Mallorca. It's a different landscape out here. Here we all are at the lighthouse...





Off we set through quiet country lanes, the amount of wild flowers was breathtaking! We saw Red Kites, Hoopoes, Thekla Lark and Greenfinches.

We stopped in Llucmajor for a drink before heading through Sencelles, into wine country. From here we went to Alaro for lunch. Mrs Dave and I look at some Mallorcan webcams and one is in the square we had lunch. A quick message on whatsapp, then she called up. We all gave her a wave at work. Sometimes technology is the dogs bollocks!

Coming into Selva I had a bee inside my helmet and I was stung on the forehead! Thomas was saying that he was too knackered for the mountains, and I'd been up to Lluc before, so we came home on the flatter, ultra pretty route back to Puerto Pollensa.

A metric century.

















https://www.strava.com/activities/535579035


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (4 Apr 2016)

The weather brightened up at lunchtime so I went out for a 19.5 mile bimble this afternoon.

Up over the hill and into Axminster then did a little bit of the Blackdown Hills. I went through Smallridge then along the top of the valley with Churchill down in the bottom of the valley (He was too busy smoking a cigar to fight me in the fields .) before dropping down into Membury which is a lovely pretty village.

Unfortunately, as I descended into Membury I started to get a call of nature; the kind of call that, when you're in the middle of nowhere, ideally can only be answered if you have a trowel and bog roll with you. Due to the fact I had neither (And I didn't fancy having to put my hanky to emergency use.) I decided to curtail my ride slightly & so headed back to Axminster to use the public facilities then back on home.

My ride was curtailed by only a few short miles and 19.5 is still a good outing for an afternoon bimble. Bit nippy at times but lovely to be out in the countryside.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2016)

Bryony said:


> Thank you  I never realised I was so ill until after the transfusion. My haemoglobin levels are still slightly below what they should be but the iron tablets are helping with that. I'm so looking forward to getting out on my bike more often now!



You may find this of interest, I use one of these. http://www.luckyironfish.com


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2016)

None today as took the kids and a friend to a local fair in Prestatyn. Standing and wandering round the fair has finished me off. Could hardly get back in the car.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Apr 2016)

Yesterday's ride this- just a shortish 16 miler around familiar haunts.

I'm very lucky to have a nice network of v quiet lanes and car free tracks on my doorstep- the downside though is I get lazy and tend to stick to these rather than exploring new but busier places.






Wicken Fen. This is one of the paths from Upware. Bloody lovely it is too.






The new bird hide on Harrison's Drove. It's roomy with great views but best of all- you can wheel your bike in!

Marsh harriers and a few singing chiffchaffs were highlights, though best of all, three swallows fresh from Africa. Such a great time of year and the excitement of seeing them again never fades. In fact it seems to grow as I age.






The view from the new hide. This part of Wicken Fen is completely free to visit, and on the main cycle route between Ely and Cambridge.






It's always fun trying to stay upright on this track. Gets easier once you get your eye in. I did come a cropper once here on my way to Kings Lynn - it was at night and during a thunderstorm so it probably wasn't the wisest choice of route!

A quick brew at the bird hide on Tubney Fen near Reach then home as the clouds closed in.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Apr 2016)

A post-work ride? Spring must really be here!

Home at a sensible time for a change and with the sun still shining, who was I to argue when Mrs ND asked if I was going for a ride before tea? 

As the road bike is in for a service, it had to be the hybrid which was fine by me even if I wasn't planning on going off road - just time for a cheeky 10k before tea.
Local roads down to Cross Gates, then a moderate blast down Manston Lane to the farm at Barnbow Lane where I stopped for a drink and a photo:





Refreshed, I set off back the way I'd come into a gentle but persistent headwind, turning up into Pendas Fields and adding an extended loop on there, before heading down to Barwick Road where a very nice lady jogger gave me a very warm hello as we passed (I'm fairly sure I don't know her...).
Added a quick spin around Manston just to add a bit more distance on, then headed for home with a final loop around the block for no reason other than I fancied it.

So, *7.71 miles* in *34m 24s* at an average of *13.4 mph* and just 200ft climbed. 
Just over the 10k I'd promised myself and that half hour or so out on the bike was worth it's weight in gold.
Only saw a couple of other cyclists out tonight, but there were lots of joggers / runners. Perhaps Monday is jogging night and no-one told me..?


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Apr 2016)

Couple of rides to report;

A late one from Sunday with the better half;eventful start with her coming a cropper after not clipping out(she keeled over just as I was about to shout out to her),no damage done and a nice ride in the sun around a usual route.

That made it over a 100k in just over a week so she's getting back in to it nicely.

https://www.strava.com/activities/534504789

And this morning a little run from Waterbeach to work;had meant to do a proper commute but was late getting up so had to make do with a short hop.

Only hiccup was the cadence sensor reading too high,so will have to see what's causing that.

https://www.strava.com/activities/536206662


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2016)

A lovely morning, so I figured today was a good day to get my metric 50 in for the month. After a day spent driving yesterday I was a bit stiff but figured once I got going I'd loosen up. A couple of miles in I was still stiff, and after 6 miles I was only interested in getting home without calling for recovery from SWMBO. Not happy, but given history discretion was definitely the way to go, valour can wait.
Good job there's still plenty of April left, I dropped out of the metric half challenge last year and don't want to do so again..


----------



## Bryony (5 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> You may find this of interest, I use one of these. http://www.luckyironfish.com


Thanks for that, I'm going to get myself one of these.


----------



## derrick (5 Apr 2016)

Nice little ride on my own, Really enjoyed the not having to wait for anyone after leading the club ride on Saturday. Did have a muppet come past me, then he kept looking behind, It looked like he was running out of steam. I closed him down without to much effort. Then he just stopped turned around to go back to where he came from, Gave me a big smile and rode of. Weird. The rest of the ride was uneventful. Was just nice to be out in the sun.
https://www.strava.com/activities/536414232


----------



## Jon George (5 Apr 2016)

Yesterday, my friend Dan I did Stage 3 of this year's Tour De Cochon, but with an extra rider: a drinking buddy called Pete. He turned up on something that looked best suited to deep and muddy steep mountain trails (a moped engine would not have looked out of place on it) and a huge backpack stuffed full of various odds and sods - including a track pump. Dan and I cycled 40 miles, but I think Pete did the equivalent of 80. 
The day was marred by the discovery that my mother had been admitted to hospital and will probably not see out many more hours, so I had to turn down Dan's offer of a cycle out to Thorndon and back today.

This out near Earl Soham after I'd been given the bad news.







And this near Cretingham on the way back. (Incidentally, we saw numerous deer - a couple raced us - and something buzzard-like giving Pete more than a passing glance.)


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Ride 4 since snapping my spine. Did ride 3 of just 5 miles a few days ago to play crazy golf with the kids.
> 
> Today I had a potter down the NCN5 from Gronant to Rhyl and back. Just 10 miles. Hard today as there was a strong southerly so cross winds out and back. Quite hard going on soft 2.4 knobblies but happy to report no cyclists passed me. Still slow at 13.2 mph average.



Well done. Glad you are up & about - and your average speed is perfectly respectable given that I guess you're meant to be taking it steady.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> The day was marred by the discovery that my mother had been admitted to hospital and will probably not see out many more hours, so I had to turn down Dan's offer of a cycle out to Thorndon and back today.


I'm sorry to hear about your mum, Jon. These things are never easy, but I hope she just slips away peacefully without suffering

Back in 2003 I got a call from one of my sisters to say that our dad had finally died after a year of worsening health. I went out on my bike to somewhere nice and had a quiet blub. It didn't bring him back, but it made me feel a bit better.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2016)

A bit rainy this morning so we held back to 1pm.
A few raindrops, enough to dampen the roads on our ride to Formentor.
Up out of Pollensa there is a long slogger to the Mirador, here is red faced me coming to the top...




Next there is a long drop down through hairpins, flashes of sea, scent of pine.

Coming up the other side Mark was in a layby and took this picture of me and my stumpy legs...





I didn't stop, but I climbed on to the next available pull in and waited.....





A small climb, then a Big Dipper down before the final steep ascent to the lighthouse. Here are the 3 brothers together...





And here's one of Craig on the last bit...






On the return we took turns on the front helping Pete up the climbs as he was flagging a bit.

Just over 25 miles of sheer class!


https://www.strava.com/activities/536474799/segments/12928687682


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> Yesterday, my friend Dan I did Stage 3 of this year's Tour De Cochon, but with an extra rider: a drinking buddy called Pete. He turned up on something that looked best suited to deep and muddy steep mountain trails (a moped engine would not have looked out of place on it) and a huge backpack stuffed full of various odds and sods - including a track pump. Dan and I cycled 40 miles, but I think Pete did the equivalent of 80.
> The day was marred by the discovery that my mother had been admitted to hospital and will probably not see out many more hours, so I had to turn down Dan's offer of a cycle out to Thorndon and back today.
> 
> This out near Earl Soham after I'd been given the bad news.
> ...


A like for the report and the photos but I'm sorry to hear about your mother. 

All the best at this difficult time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Apr 2016)

Nice sunny day out there today but I needed several crow bars to get my rear up and out. I did in the end but it was tough going. So I took the easy option and rode the standard loop today. It's always very pleasant and no brains are required on the navigating. I stopped at Brand Green, partly to admire the wood anemones mixed with early bluebells and partly to adjust a rear brake block which was being noisey. I took to the climb to Woolridge and admired a very clear view to the Black Mountains and the Cotswolds. Dog walkers were about today so I used my cheery "passing" call to alert them of my presence. All good and well appreciated too. The Hams gave me time to let my mind wander and before I realised it I was checking my average speed before rolling back over the last mile at cool down pace. Therapy for sure but I need more I'm afraid.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (5 Apr 2016)

I don't usually post much of anything here but I had a nice couple of hours riding along the Caldicot Levels this morning.. Caldicot or Gwent levels (?), I forget. Anyway, nice morning, you can see why they call it the levels...




a bit rough to start..




then it got better. These roads are loooong... 
Some nice houses along the way;










to finally arrive at Goldcliff, although there's no cliff or gold, and even the tide was out..




finished with tea and cake from the Seawall Cafe..




before turning home again. 22 miles, lovely it was...


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> The day was marred by the discovery that my mother had been admitted to hospital and will probably not see out many more hours, so I had to turn down Dan's offer of a cycle out to Thorndon and back today.



Sorry to hear about your mum @Jon George , my thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

Tuesday afternoon meant one of my regular midweek sorties & today I decided to extent my flat route a little & go to Lymington pier. However, as is now seemingly customary, the big black cloud that follows me whenever I ride in the forest found me again & at a time when I couldn't be any further from home, Lymington!!

The ride down via Beaulieu & St. Leonards was pleasant enough despite riding into the wind but the tell tell signs were there & it hammered it down just when I had nowhere to hide so after a quick stop under a leafless tree to put my gillet on I had to endure the kind of soaking where your feet squelch on every pedal rotation & the water runs off your head & into your eyes.

20 minutes later it stopped & by the time I was home after a 36 mile round trip I was nearly dry!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/536469569

A quick stop at Lymington harbour as the cloud is looming......





And then this.......


----------



## Mrs M (5 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> Yesterday, my friend Dan I did Stage 3 of this year's Tour De Cochon, but with an extra rider: a drinking buddy called Pete. He turned up on something that looked best suited to deep and muddy steep mountain trails (a moped engine would not have looked out of place on it) and a huge backpack stuffed full of various odds and sods - including a track pump. Dan and I cycled 40 miles, but I think Pete did the equivalent of 80.
> The day was marred by the discovery that my mother had been admitted to hospital and will probably not see out many more hours, so I had to turn down Dan's offer of a cycle out to Thorndon and back today.
> 
> This out near Earl Soham after I'd been given the bad news.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mum, best wishes, x.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Apr 2016)

Yesterday was a short 10 mile loop into Morecambe and back out via torrisholme, and then picked up the canal to head back to hest bank and home. I love the shore at Bolton le sands so headed down to Red Bank farm for a brew and enjoy the view. 






Said hello to the praying shell





Then back home. Today I took the mutt out for a run. Wear the new inov8's in


----------



## Stevec047 (5 Apr 2016)

So after been stuck in front of my computer all day in a stuffy office and amazingly getting to leave on time I thought sod it time for a quick ride around the local villages just a little 7.1 miler but pushed harder than normal and feel good for it. Did a couple of pb's on a couple of regular strava segments and am slowly climbing from the bottom of the rankings which goes to prove that the more miles you put in the faster you get.

No pics as phone was under my jersey and couldn't be bothered to fish it out.


----------



## gavgav (5 Apr 2016)

A short ride after work, quite breezy but had dried up from brief showers between 4 and 5pm.

I'd managed to hurt my Shoulder/Neck yesterday morning, doing the very dangerous task of getting out of bed! The sort where you can't turn your head either way and so, despite it being a little better today, didn't want to risk too long a ride. I'm feeling quite stressed this week, as I have an interview for the Principal Analyst job at work on Thursday, so after spending the last 2 evenings preparing for it, I needed to get out and relax a bit.

Did the clockwise version of my regular loop round town. Headed down to Meole Brace, through the village and up to Nobold, before descending down to Radbrook. Nipped up to Copthorne and finally turned out of the breeze and a nice downhill section through Porthill and the Quarry, which was teeming with runners (including the club I used to run with) and dogs running loose generally causing chaos, meaning I had to have my wits about me to avoid them.

It was nice with the wind behind me, alongside the river on the towpath and through Castlefields, before I turned back into the wind along the cycle paths to Reabrook.

Took the old railway track through Sutton Farm and not ready to go home just yet, I continued through the business park, up London Rd, back through the estate and home.

Neck giving me a bit of gip now, but a good 14.6 miles none the less.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Apr 2016)

gavgav said:


> A short ride after work, quite breezy but had dried up from brief showers between 4 and 5pm.
> 
> I'd managed to hurt my Shoulder/Neck yesterday morning, doing the very dangerous task of getting out of bed! The sort where you can't turn your head either way and so, despite it being a little better today, didn't want to risk too long a ride. I'm feeling quite stressed this week, as I have an interview for the Principal Analyst job at work on Thursday, so after spending the last 2 evenings preparing for it, I needed to get out and relax a bit.
> 
> ...


Good luck for your interview.


----------



## gavgav (5 Apr 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Good luck for your interview.


Thanks


----------



## Stonechat (6 Apr 2016)

Drizzly out and hoping to get out, fingers crossed

EDIT now raining hard


----------



## rideswithmoobs (6 Apr 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Drizzly out and hoping to get out, fingers crossed
> 
> EDIT now raining hard



Same here, was hoping to run out to grandfathers to cut his apple tree but the thought of cutting it dripping went through then cycling back cold and damp don't appeal Sun, heavy rain, sun, heavy rain


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Apr 2016)

Wet and breezy commute today;took a bit longer route in,very quiet roads so nice and peaceful.

https://www.strava.com/activities/537187004


----------



## Stonechat (6 Apr 2016)

Fortunately rain and drizzle cleared up
HOwever there was a fair wind blowing, which made made cpnditions harder
More or less missed the rain, another little squall outside now, so got back in time

Went over to St Ann's hill and did 3 reps at low cadence (higher gear than normal to build strength)
Rode about a bit until receovered more or less and did some intervals.

Continued the ride winding round the roads between Chertsey and Thorpe then headed over for a loop to Lightwater

The 'easier' part of the ride was anything but, with the wind.

Still managed to keep up a good pace.

42.60 miles @ 16.8 mph
1801 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/537345384
Didn't think I was going to have such a tough ride, but it's all part of the build up to the Velothon

Edit a good speed considering there was some slow recovery periods in there too


----------



## Old jon (6 Apr 2016)

Almost did not go, the wind looked a bit much. No fool like this old one though, so off I went. The Holbeck Shuffle, almost a popular song a long time ago, Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road, where I called myself daft when I found out how strong the wind really was, along to the three Rs and up the hill to the Oakwood Clock, easy pedalling with the wind. Boot Hill and turn right onto Red Hall Lane, Skeltons Lane and left for Thorner along its very own lane. Lots of heavy breathing got me up Church Hill and along a lot easier to the edge of Bramham, where I turned left along West Woods Road . . .



A very stiff crosswind to deal with along there, into Wetherby for refuelling, another deep breath and off I pedalled into the strongest wind I have encountered for a while. I am good at thinking things are worse than they are, but it was a hard ride. Reached my front door with 31.2 miles on the little black box and the rain just starting to fall again. Great stuff.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Apr 2016)

Just a 32 mile ride this morning out through Alcudia, Sa Pobla and on to Buger.
We had a strong tail/cross wind on the way out and had some fun making a speeding train through the marsh. We were slowed up coming into Sa Pobla as there'd been a nasty accident involving a local man on his moped. I didn't look but the others said he looked in a bad way. I hope he mends.

At Buger we stopped for refreshment, then I rode up to the church and nearly got blown off my bike!

On to Campanet and a blowy return via the 'garden route' so pretty!

Here is Thomas leading us out...







And then little old me taking a turn...






Another great day...


https://www.strava.com/activities/537354575

Followed by a walk up the Boquer Valley


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Apr 2016)

Sunshine but showery was the forecast. I met my two pals in Upton. Broadway was the call so we headed out to cross the Severn at the Mythe. Wind was present but not creating too much difficulty. Our first shower turned up on time so we sheltered in a lovely Cotswold stone bus shelter at Conderton to let it go over. Around the corner at Beckford the road was dry. We'd been unlucky. As we crossed by Wormington a more organised pincer movement of rain had us trapped. It didn't amount to a lot but damp was unavoidable. No worries as we bashed the final 2 miles for the cafe.

Now that was a cafe stop. Getting on for two hours of chat. I hope we did sort out the world for you all. The rain had gone and the sun was back. But the wind had strengthened considerably and had decided to make our return ride a tough one. It's a fairly open stretch of country back to Elmley Castle. That was tough. Then a small respite courtesy of Bredon Hill before the beginnings of some zig zag tactics on our part to gain some shelter. The wind was still strengthening tho'. Jules had faded off the back a couple of times and when he got close to home he took a shortcut. He would have finished with a side wind. Pete and I parted at Upton. I was certainly feeling this one but I declined a lift and rode the final 9 miles anyway.

Certainly a lovely sociable ride and even the wind was only sent to keep us honest. No cheating today on this 60 miler.


----------



## Dark46 (7 Apr 2016)

Sorry for the lateness. Sundays ride with the KCC was a hilly a fair.

It started with me turning up with my Eastgate Cycling Club top on, to a few mucky takes by sine people. The reason for it ? Well Eastgate has now registered itself with British Cycling and has become a proper club ! (Instead of a group of people calling themselves a club.) Plus I have joined Eastgate officially.

@Donger was one of those say I no I had the wrong top on lol.

We had a good turn out with 18 people arriving and we were split in y o 2 groups if 9 , the fast boys and the chilled.

The chilled group including myself, @Donger and @Frazzles. I wanted to take it easy as I've had criticism before for pushing too hard too early. 

We had edged our way to the A38 from Naas lane and Haresfield, before making our way to the bottom of Frocester and the Stanleys.

After the hilly section going towards Selsley it was down into Stroud and to the Lock Keeper's for coffee cake and photos..

From here it was towards PAINSWICK Only to find a "Road Closed" sign , so we had no choice but to turn off towards Stratford Park. Then it was what a few people were waiting for the climb up Ruscombe.

But before we could attempt this I rounded a corner only to find @Frazzle stopped with his bike up turned. Apparently with a creaking from the frame he was checking thing's out. I think he should have been looking at his knees lol!!!

Ruscombe hill was a joy I must say with great scenery and it was able to talk whole climbing. The biggest problem was that Ruscombe comes out part way up Whiteshill. It was here that @Frazzle decided after getting to the top of Whiteshill he cut his ride short, as we were planing another hill he didn't want to risk anything just incad ed it migh t be a broken frame In stead of a BB.

At the top of Whiteshill @Donger decided to head for home (with @Frazzle and Shotgun Rob) so the group became 5.

So from here it was up Severnleaze lane then down into Painswick then back up the A46 towards Cheltenham. Part way down the next decline we turned off and headed down Nuthill.

Dave was first down and I had him in my sights. ( I love downhill sections ) I pushed but not too hard as I wanted to catch him stealthily. The swine after a while looked behind so he knew I was on my way.

I caught him and bided my time then I decided to go with a bend coming up as I knew he would brake earlier. Sod's law as I got alongside him a Mini came the other way. I went passed then the next bend a Freelander in the middle of the road ! Needless to say I grabbed the brakes but too hard as both the front and the back locked up for a brief second.

I think Dave behind was having a brown trouser moment as he thought he would be picking me up off the floor or out of the bush on the left after hearing and seeing my double lock up!

It was all steady and flat from then on.

For me it was just over 40 miles and a very enjoyable ride as usual. Probably my favourite KCC ride to date.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Apr 2016)

Dash up the A10 this morning with a still stiff-ish breeze and some drizzle as well;nice stop at Espresso cafe again once in that Cambridge for a fine coffee and a date and coconut slice.

https://www.strava.com/activities/538104857


----------



## Stonechat (7 Apr 2016)

Forgot to mention my own brown trouser (or brown bib tights moment.
Took a different road towards St Ann's Hill, not noticing as I came round the bend that in the middle of the wet road was a metal manhole cover.

The front wheel slid away, I was all over the place and nearly hit the central island, but somehow amazingly remained upright,

Adrenaline certainly kicked in as I saw my HR skyrocket!


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Apr 2016)

After a painful attempt on Tuesday, I figured a day off was in order so yesterday was 'fix the car day'. A brief test drive saw me spotting @Stonechat braving the weather.
Today, a gentle pootle into town with my lad. Poorly timed, we got stopped both ways at the level crossing, and got rained on to boot! Still, nice to find I was pretty much pain free, so here's hoping for nice weather to commute to work tomorrow and through the weekend.


----------



## Old jon (7 Apr 2016)

Less wind is a good thing. I must be slow, to have to wait until I'm almost 66 to work that out, but that is exactly what I was thinking at one stretch along the rather exposed Sir Robert's Road where the wind was certainly making itself felt.

That bit was twenty miles into today's total of 35.1, I should report the ride from the beginning. The Holbeck to Hunslet hornpipe is my usual warm up, continued this morning all the way along Thwaite Gate and up to John O' Gaunt's. Turn left to pass Rothwell Cycles ( open ) and Woodlesford station, left again over the canal and river and into Swillington. Garforth and the cliff of that name do take a bit of motivation, as does extending the ride to Sherburn in Elmet, but I do like those roads . . .



Called in Lotherton Hall, I had the medium size camera with the 28 - 135 lens on 'cos Barbs wanted pics of any young deer around. They were around about a quarter of a mile away . . .

Back to Leeds by the average route for me, I have seen and heard enough of the incompetence going on along the A 64 to be quite happy to miss all that by riding through Aberford, Barwick and Scholes, OK 150 yards of A 64 but a good bit, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes, Boot Hill, Oakwood Clock and a slalom round the city centre to round off the ride.


----------



## redvision95 (7 Apr 2016)

Not a very long ride but it was a ride. Starting from Walsall Town Center outside The New Art Gallery and taking the canal towpath up to Darlaston Green. I got off of the canal and jumped over to the next bridge at one point as the workmen working on a section of rough towpath would of had to move a bit of heavy gear that they had only just got there. They are currently Tarmaccing the towpath and have got up to the bridge where you would get off of the canal to go to the Showcase Cinema. Im not sure if there are plans to go further but I hope so, It would encourage more people to use the towpath to go to Birmingham City Center for sure. Couldnt carry on past Darlaston Green, This is the longest ride Ive done in a while and I really wasnt feeling it. Better than Just around the park though. Headed back in 2nd video. Sticking to the Towpath this time. Im going to attempt Walsall - Birmingham along the canal once I get my other bike sorted out but Ill probably end up getting the train home. 

View: https://youtu.be/0T-pJ3yufFk


View: https://youtu.be/lhuxivUmd_k


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Apr 2016)

Old jon said:


> Less wind is a good thing. I must be slow, to have to wait until I'm almost 66 to work that out, but that is exactly what I was thinking at one stretch along the rather exposed Sir Robert's Road where the wind was certainly making itself felt.
> 
> That bit was twenty miles into today's total of 35.1, I should report the ride from the beginning. The Holbeck to Hunslet hornpipe is my usual warm up, continued this morning all the way along Thwaite Gate and up to John O' Gaunt's. Turn left to pass Rothwell Cycles ( open ) and Woodlesford station, left again over the canal and river and into Swillington. Garforth and the cliff of that name do take a bit of motivation, as does extending the ride to Sherburn in Elmet, but I do like those roads . . .
> 
> ...




Memories of squired milk bar on Wednesday night bike night after working at Ferrybridge.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Apr 2016)

11.69 Mile ride today. Upto nether kellet and over the tops to Halton before picking up the Lune cycle path for a flat run all the way back to Bolton le sands. Strangely my average speed was slower than Monday but a lot more hills today. Edging closer to my goal of 1000 miles in a year so I can upgrade to a Cotic Roadrat single speed with hope finishing kit It's a deal I have going with wife. I have to get the miles in when I'm home because no opportunity when I'm away.
No pics today but hopefully I will grab some over weekend if the weathers not too great, if it's sunny then it's motorbike day


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2016)

Today's ride was the big one of the week- Sa Colabra, the cobra.
First things first. The ascent of the Col de Femenia. This is Thomas at his first ever big hill






The road for the next few miles undulates a fair bit! Past the monastery at Lluc and then turn right. More up, and more. A tea stop at the turn for Sa Colabra where we saw black vultures. Thomas said he wasn't up for dropping all the way down, and it's great that he knows his limits, but he did climb further...






A sterling effort. He and Pete went back to the tea stop. 

The descent was epic, and even though I'm a crap descender I loved it









So, a bite to eat, then the climb. There were 6 of us down there and it was every man for himself. The others were faffing, so I set off alone.
2.5 miles in there was a really long dispiriting pitch of climb that I either wanted it steeper or shallower, I just wanted to stop being what it was!
Then came the ravine...




Luckily there were no coaches coming! I did get stuck in traffic later on.
Eventually the famous 360° switchback appeared, and one last climb before a much deserved descent to Thomas and Pete.
Once we were all regrouped it was a few miles of undulation before the descent to Pollensa, where we stopped for a beer, before re turning home through the lanes.
64 miles and 7020' of climbing, a big day for a little bloke with stumpy legs!

https://www.strava.com/activities/538418656/segments/12974344619


----------



## gavgav (7 Apr 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Today's ride was the big one of the week- Sa Colabra, the cobra.
> First things first. The ascent of the Col de Femenia. This is Thomas at his first ever big hill
> View attachment 124076
> 
> ...


That looks epic!


----------



## Mrs M (7 Apr 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Today's ride was the big one of the week- Sa Colabra, the cobra.
> First things first. The ascent of the Col de Femenia. This is Thomas at his first ever big hill
> View attachment 124076
> 
> ...


Well done 
Been along that route by car only


----------



## Donger (7 Apr 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Today's ride was the big one of the week- Sa Colabra, the cobra.........64 miles and 7020' of climbing, a big day for a little bloke with stumpy legs!



Great write-up and pictures, Dave. That's the kind of ride report that makes this my favourite thread.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Apr 2016)

Donger said:


> Great write-up and pictures, Dave. That's the kind of ride report that makes this my favourite thread.



It looks stunning doesn't it. I'm working in Los Barrios from the end of May for around 6-8 weeks, it's near Algeciras, southern Spain and I think after Daves write ups I need to be hiring a push iron


----------



## gavgav (8 Apr 2016)

A long weekend for me and started it off with a ride this morning. It's been a nerve wracking week at work, with my interview yesterday and I'm pleased to say I got the Line Manager job  so a ride was needed to use up some of that adrenaline that had built yesterday.

Wanted a fairly easy ride, as I'm off to Manchester with @Rickshaw Phil later on, to see Muse in concert, so didn't want to use up too much energy. 

Took the cycle paths up to Harlescott and then through the estate and out onto the old canal to Uffington, before climbing to Upton Magna and up East Haughmond. Hardly any wind today and so it was nice riding conditions and I loved the downhill mile to Somerwood and Rodington Heath, where I turned down into Rodington before joining what I knew would be flooded roads back to Upton Magna. We had absolute torrents of rain here yesterday and sure enough it was basically one big flood for the next mile or so, including the normal spot where it floods around a bend deeply! Today was no exception and it's a good job I had put my waterproof overshoes on .

Spent the next mile with the horrid sound of sandy grit in the disc brakes. I was originally intending to continue via Atcham, but knowing it floods on Chilton lane and having had enough of water now, I followed the route back home in reverse to what I'd taken on the way out, with just a deviation along Sundorne Rd instead.

Had the only nobber on the ride in the last 100 yards, with a ridiculous close and fast pass in the 40mph section. I had the pleasure though, of passing him again as he queued at the temporary lights which are back up again and I gave him a volley as I waved to him 

Nice way to start the weekend with 23.2 miles at 12.3mph avg


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Apr 2016)

I got up at 6.30 today to ride into Bristol to join a "business networking" bike ride. Although this is a monthly thing I have not been free to take part for some months.

We did a 30.1 mile bash around North Somerset at a pace which was about 1.5 mph north of my comfort zone, so I felt suitably stretched.

The 5 others kindly waited for me to finish the steepest climb of the ride from Portbury up to Wraxall then we had a lovely ride through Failand, flying down towards Ashton Court at over 40mph in places. A bacon butty and coffee finished the ride perfectly leaving me a 7 mile ride back up the A38 to my office in Bradley Stoke (via the bakery in Patchway). Overall once I ride home I'll have done over 50 miles today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/539074075


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Apr 2016)

Probably my slowest commute to work yet. After the earlier issues this week I debated driving, but decided to man up and cycle. Took it really easy and enjoyed the morning. Very little traffic about, and the lambs were in the fields making it quite a pleasant journey.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Apr 2016)

Well decided on some hills

For reasons best known to myself decided I would do part of my training plan first - some 'hill sprints' - very short on shallow hill, but after 3 decided that it would impact on the ride too much,

Used a route I had used before

Pretty much my normal way to Newlands Corner via Chertsey, New Haw, Byfleet and Ripley and CLandon.
Up Newlands and down to take the once feared Combe Lane, nice gradual descent through the forest, and then sharp right to go up Crcoknorth, Quite steep but not too long, would not have liked to go down that way something horrible was on other side of road.

Then nice road and the rolling terrain on top of the downs. Up one last hill, Bagden Hill, has a steepish bit.

Then home via Ranmore Commonm Effingham Great Bookham and Cobham

54.54 miles @ 15.7 mph
CLimbing given as 2146 feet, though on the route planner it was a little ,more

https://www.strava.com/activities/539156442

Nice ride with a little sun, though descents could be chilly


----------



## Old jon (8 Apr 2016)

Yet another warm morning, yet another chance to ride the bike. So I did.

I sort of thought to go to Weston, through Otley, but as I pedalled along the towpath towards Viaduct Road my mind's eye was wandering and by the time I crossed the Ring Road at Lawnswood it had settled on Black Hill Lane into Arthington, which means a right turn onto Church Lane :--



followed by a bit of an uphill grind and that stunning drop to the A 659. I do like downhills. Anyway, turn left and ride up the valley to Otley, where I practised lesson 583, how to vanish a sandwich, rather successfully, and rode most of my ride home along the A 660, with a diversion past the rugby ground, to miss most of that nasty city centre stuff and ride the towpath down to Office Lock. 31.1 miles happily ridden.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2016)

For the second Friday in a row, it's been rainy in Mallorca, no wind this time but it hammered it down for a few hours.
5 went out in that.... And they got wet. 3 of us sat and ate in a bar and still got wet!
So this afternoon we did a 20 mile leg spin in light rain. Lots of Little and Cattle Egrets about. 

Wet like England, but still lovely!

https://www.strava.com/activities/539268732


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2016)

Despite having ridden all of the Tarka Trail, in various sections over the years, I had never ridden
the whole lot in one go....... until today.
Had a call last night, from my mate, wondering if I would be interested in joining him today as he hadn't done it in one go either. Quick check of the weather forecast and I was signed up.
We set out from Braunton at 0930 at a steady pace, stopping at the Puffing Billy for a cuppa - then onwards through to Meeth. Had a quick drink and a flapjack, then turned around and headed back to Yarde Orchard, where we stopped for lunch. Carrying on through Bideford, Instow, Fremington and Barnstaple I arrived home at 1530 - just in time to nip down to Tescos in the car to get the weekly shop.
Think I'll have a recovery evening of Chicken Jalfrezi and a very nice bottle of Merlot that I found lurking in the kitchen cupboard.
Total distance: 63 miles
Average speed: 14 mph
Total climbing: 1300 ft


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Apr 2016)

Dark grey clouds but off I went. Not much wind which makes a change. I just kept it easy and steady. Not much to report on this one. The bluebells in the wood at Strensham were superb. As I rode away from Brotheridge Green my rear tyre went down. Thorn. 3 riders slowed to ask if I was OK. Indeed I was I assured them but nice of them to ask. Fixed I rolled back with my pace showing rather well for an easy 34 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2016)

A couple of evening rides this week as the days draw out. Tuesday was a flat out blast over a 7 miles training loop fastest every time and my first 18mph average  . A day off work today was spent fettling the bike new alex rims wheels with continental GP tyres , new cassette ,new chain and brake block fitted so tonight was a test ride . A loop around Bradgate park 12 miles done at 16.5 mph .First impressions of the wheel upgrades are positive .Certainly feel the difference on climbs as you put down some power lots of strava prs on the climbs . One short sprint section from a standing start I got my second fastest time but the fastest this year .I think all the winter miles are paying me back


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2016)

Over two weeks since I managed a ride, having visited my mother on the south coast in the mean time. I was hoping the rain hadn't made the towpath too damp, a few days ago it seemed to be drying nicely. Sadly there were places where it was extremely damp, but I'd decided to take it easy anyway.

This is one of the less damp spots, a puddle can be seen at the bottom of the slope up to the lock. Other stretches had puddles like pearls on a necklace!







There were quite a few young cyclists out, as well as older ones. And there were a fair few dog walkers too. 






8.8 miles max 20 avg 6.6 mph. Year to date, 85 miles


----------



## Jon George (8 Apr 2016)

I felt I had to ride off some of the stress of the lest few days (my mum finally died on Thursday morning after an epic and stubborn battle defying the doctor's prediction on Monday of just having a few hours left) and to clear my head of the consequence of meeting up with my mate Dan and getting good and drunk yesterday evening, I ended up doing a kind of switch-back route to the north and east of Ipswich that obtained another point for the 50km challenge.
The ride worked and I feel a lot better. 

Pasty #2 resting by the brook at Great Bealings.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> I felt I had to ride off some of the stress of the lest few days (my mum finally died on Thursday morning after an epic and stubborn battle defying the doctor's prediction on Monday of just having a few hours left) and to clear my head of the consequence of meeting up with my mate Dan and getting good and drunk yesterday evening, I ended up doing a kind of switch-back route to the north and east of Ipswich that obtained another point for the 50km challenge.
> The ride worked and I feel a lot better.
> 
> Pasty #2 resting by the brook at Great Bealings.
> ...


A like for the ride. Sympathies for your loss . Hope the cycling helps at this sad time


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> I felt I had to ride off some of the stress of the lest few days (my mum finally died on Thursday morning after an epic and stubborn battle defying the doctor's prediction on Monday of just having a few hours left) and to clear my head of the consequence of meeting up with my mate Dan and getting good and drunk yesterday evening, I ended up doing a kind of switch-back route to the north and east of Ipswich that obtained another point for the 50km challenge.
> The ride worked and I feel a lot better.
> 
> Pasty #2 resting by the brook at Great Bealings.
> ...


 
Sorry for your loss. A bike ride sounds like a good stress reliever.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> I felt I had to ride off some of the stress of the lest few days (my mum finally died on Thursday morning after an epic and stubborn battle defying the doctor's prediction on Monday of just having a few hours left) and to clear my head of the consequence of meeting up with my mate Dan and getting good and drunk yesterday evening, I ended up doing a kind of switch-back route to the north and east of Ipswich that obtained another point for the 50km challenge.
> The ride worked and I feel a lot better.
> 
> Pasty #2 resting by the brook at Great Bealings.
> ...


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> I felt I had to ride off some of the stress of the lest few days (my mum finally died on Thursday morning after an epic and stubborn battle defying the doctor's prediction on Monday of just having a few hours left) and to clear my head of the consequence of meeting up with my mate Dan and getting good and drunk yesterday evening, I ended up doing a kind of switch-back route to the north and east of Ipswich that obtained another point for the 50km challenge.
> The ride worked and I feel a lot better.
> 
> Pasty #2 resting by the brook at Great Bealings.
> ...


Aw, sorry to hear about your mum.

Keep on 
Best wishes, x


----------



## gavgav (9 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> I felt I had to ride off some of the stress of the lest few days (my mum finally died on Thursday morning after an epic and stubborn battle defying the doctor's prediction on Monday of just having a few hours left) and to clear my head of the consequence of meeting up with my mate Dan and getting good and drunk yesterday evening, I ended up doing a kind of switch-back route to the north and east of Ipswich that obtained another point for the 50km challenge.
> The ride worked and I feel a lot better.
> 
> Pasty #2 resting by the brook at Great Bealings.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mum. Cycling was a great help to me during my mums illness and after I lost her, so I'm sure it will be to you as well


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Apr 2016)

Just a short ride to end the holiday. It was meant to be longer but Thomas was spanked, fine on the flat but he had no go for the hills. I came back with him, Keith went on.
Now the good thing about coming back is that he was coming back, the bad thing was that he had 150 yds of 18% hill to do . Tough life eh?

The sun has been back out today. I love this place.

I realise that I'm really lucky to be able to afford to do stuff like this. If you're in the same position, and have not ridden in Mallorca I thoroughly recommend it.
There is something for everyone.

https://www.strava.com/activities/539821273


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Apr 2016)

I got back on the bike properly, for the first time since my low flying missile impersonation last week. It felt fine, it's nice to see I'm not actually very broken at all.
Just a quick 12 miler to go and see my mum, who reliably informs me, that it's my birthday today. I had forgotten, for some reason, I always do. It's one thing being bad at remembering other people's birthdays, but forgetting your own birthday, is a bit 'special' if I do say so myself

https://www.strava.com/activities/539932556






The weather was nice earlier ( it's turned a bit now)


----------



## Mrs M (9 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I got back on the bike properly, for the first time since my low flying missile impersonation last week. It felt fine, it's nice to see I'm not actually very broken at all.
> Just a quick 12 miler to go and see my mum, who reliably informs me, that it's my birthday today. I had forgotten, for some reason, I always do. It's one thing being bad at remembering other people's birthdays, but forgetting your own birthday, is a bit 'special' if I do say so myself
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/539932556
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Apr 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks.


----------



## Billy Wizz (9 Apr 2016)

Back on the commute, Woolwich to Edmonton 32 miles there and back via River Lea towpath, been putting it off for a while, a drizzly start early this morning a nice steady pleasant ride back in the t shirt, Silvertown Way was quite for a Saturday afternoon, back on the bike for work the car is ditched, I can do it in about one hour and ten about the same as the car on a good day.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Apr 2016)

Saturdays are turning into hill training days . Out after dinner for a hour .Up through Newtown Linford and left up Ulverscoft lane passing the turn for Polly Botts and on to the t junction and right up the first climb of the day Priory lane .1st strava PR of the day into Woodhouse eaves and onto the bottom of Beacon hill I could just see a rider in the distance so a carrot to chase caught him just as we hit the last steep bit before the top I think that was a strava PR but on loading my ride at home it had stopped recording at the bottom of the climb  so I'll never now . right at the crossroads then right up Deans lane . Never done it this way . It a short steep climb so testing the new gearing having changed the cassette from 11 28 to 11 25 Got up without using bottom gear so I may having the gearing correct . Then the fast descent which is a bit hairy on a bendy single track lane . Right on the Bottom and onto Break back rd . Passed a mature female rider with a cheery good afternoon she replied I wish I could climb as fast as you .So I slowed and let her catch me and we ground are way to the top me chatting lady not so much . We stopped at the top and had a chat and discovered we lived in the same village . She said she was training for a three day 50 mile a day guided tour in Scotland at the end of May. We had a good chat re saddle bags ,friends had advised her to get a rack and pannier but they are having there luggage transported for them so I said just get a decent saddle bag to save weight . So setting off again back into Woodhouse Eaves then Woodhouse and back rpto Swithland and up the climb by Swithland woods and then the last climb of the day Warren hill .Back through Newtown Linford and Home 16.3 miles done in lovely weather


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Apr 2016)

6 out today including little me. Steve fancied the Trioscape using the sheltered route out. We jinked by Hillend for the views and spotted some dark wet clouds hanging over the region of our destination. It'll have moved by the time we get there was the optimistic assessment. But we rode into it by Redmarley and my rain jacket went on. We paused at Brand Green to view the Bluebells and Wood Anemones before dropping to the cafe.

While in the cafe there were two horrendous downpours with hail included. We sat them out with Steve and Pete opting for more coffee. Things looked better as we left and not far up the lane the road was dry. Strange how some spots don't get the wet while others get a deluge. Jules decided we should go by Woolridge where the views were lovely albeit with dark clouds around. Our ride up the Hams was brisk with a helpful push from a tail wind. Soon it was time to part, just as another shower began. We'd timed that well. What a lovely social ride today. Lots of chat and fun with a lovely bunch of guys and another 50 smiles in my back pocket.


----------



## Mireystock (9 Apr 2016)

Which bit of the 'shire are you from then ?


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Apr 2016)

The New Forest was cycling central today as the Wiggle sportive was in town so I plotted my route out across to Wiltshire without bumping into the hordes & my route home going in the opposite direction to them.

A chilly start & showers were forecast so overshoes & gillet were the order of the day as I made my way across the forest & against the wind to Ipsley before my well trodden route through Cranbourne to Sixpenny Handley where the rain started to fall. I sheltered under a tree for a while thinking it would pass & when it eased I carried on to my one & only real hill of the day, a 2.5 mile 500ft climb at Tollard Royal, which is fairly straight forward even into the wind. However, I hadn't bargained on it raining all the way up & by the time I'd got & over I was rather damp to say the least.

Lunch was taken at the bottom of the hill & stopping may not have been my best idea as my now wet feet & hands were beginning to get cold so I cracked on on the puddle filled country lanes at a bit of a pace to try & warm up & dry out a bit. Coombe Blissett & Rockbourne came & went & I was soon back to Fordingbridge where the hundreds of sportive riders were soldiering on in the opposite direction looking decidedly dry as were the forest roads!! Doh!

75.5 miles & my longest this year to date. Still enjoyable despite the rain but not too many photos today I'm afraid as I wanted to get home before trench foot set in!

https://www.strava.com/activities/540126846














Englands second smallest church....


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Apr 2016)

After a very steady commute home last night, I felt much better this morning. Forecast said heavy rain at 0600hrs, so figured I'd be in the van, but no sign of rain as I ate my breakfast. Biking gear on, stepped out the door. Raining. Could not be bothered, and didn't have time, to go back in and get the wet weather gear on so a wet commute for me today. Lucky enough to have a very good drying room at work so all should be dry for the journey home in a couple of hours. Got a couple of days off next week so hoping to have a bit of sunshine and a leisurely metric 50 all being well.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Apr 2016)

I went out planning to do about 20 but it was looking a bit black. I cut route short and was hit by hail storm. 1/2 mile from home it stopped so I added a little loop to get mileage up to 12.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Apr 2016)

Woke up early intending to get out before showers forecast for the middle part of the day.
I don't know what went wrong, but I just couldn't get started this morning. It took me an age to get ready even though all my cycling gear was to hand and I faffed about for ages getting ready.
Eventually out of the door and up the street on the road bike, got half a mile from home and realised I hadn't got my pump with me.
Hmmm...I did have a CO2 canister and adapter, but no pump...given how the morning had gone so far, I messaged Mrs ND that I was coming back for the pump.
Back home, pump fitted and about to set off again, only for the reflector to come adrift from the right side pedal. Removed and given to Mrs ND for safe keeping and set off again. At this point it was 1 mile travelled, distance from home - nil.
Anyhow, up to Coal Road and for a bit of variation I'd decided to head for Otley. There was method in my madness as the wind was from the west, which meant a run to Otley would see it largely behind me on the return leg.
That said, it felt like blooming hard work up Coal Rd and the drag up the hill in Shadwell. Right at the lights at Slaid Hill, then left and along "Millionaires Row" (Wigton Lane) to Alwoodley Gates, straight across Harrogate Rd and carried on up Alwoodley Lane. Apparently this is where much of the money is in Leeds. I guess the extensions, additions and design of many of the houses does prove that money doesn't buy taste. I won't be rushing to move up here if I drop the Lotto.
Eventually made it to King Lane and a right turn down the hill past the golf course and then right up the side of Golden Acre Park on Arthington Lane.
Rather than head to Otley via the traditional route, I carried on to Black Hill Lane to tackle the mighty Black Hill in reverse.
Regular readers may recall trying to ride up this hill has damn near killed me twice, so I thought I'd have the pleasure of descending it.
'Pleasure' is perhaps the wrong word. You reach the brow of the hill and it's like riding off the edge of a cliff (see the elevation profile below)! If anything it looks steeper going down rather than climbing it. Add to the mix a damp road, a bit of mud from the quarry / farm and the 90 degree bend half way down and I spent the whole descent on the brakes and clinging on for dear life. 
Anyhow, down the hill and still alive, I turned left on the road into Arthington, then carried on to Pool-in-Wharfedale.
Here, instead of heading straight up the valley to Otley, I was inspired by a report from @Old jon earlier this week and headed over the river and turned left onto the B6161 towards Leathley. Down past the farm and the layby, then left over the single track bridge across the River Washburn, where I had the first close pass of the day from a couple of Cal Crutchlow wannabees on their motorbikes. 
The long climb up Farnley Park beckoned - I've driven this road a hundred times when we used to go walking in the Washburn Valley, but it seemed quite a bit steeper and longer today for some reason . Anyhow, on with the task in hand I was at the top soon enough. You do get to see a lot more of the scenery on a bike though.
Straight on to Farnley Lane and eventually the rapid descent down into Newall and Otley where I stopped for a drink and 5 minutes by the weir at Wharfemeadows Park .




Refreshed and back on the bike, over the bridge into Otley proper and I toyed with the idea of stopping at Weegmans for a pie, but decided not to as I couldn't be bothered with the faff of finding somewhere to secure the bike, taking all the easily nickable stuff off and putting it back on etc, so carried straight on at the lights, following the road round past Chevin Cycles and started the climb up to the A660 and the drag up to the traffic lights at Pool Bank.
To be honest, this is the first time I've cycled this way and I've always avoided it as it's such a long continuous climb (over 2.5 miles), but I didn't find it too bad once I'd got into a rhythm. I was passed by another cyclist quite early on which spurred me on to drop down it a gear and put a bit more effort in and although I couldn't stay with him I was quite pleased with myself by the time I got to the top.
The traffic lights were red when I got to them, which gave me a well earned breather and then on towards Bramhope. Another too close pass from an Arla tanker driver after the S-bends, but a nice fast descent all the way down to the Kings Road roundabout was enough to put a smile on my face, before the sharp climb up to Arthington Lane past the quarry.
Back onto King Lane and the series of climbs up to Alwoodley Lane where I stopped for a quick drink and to swap water bottles round as the first one was empty now, then a reverse of the outbound route to Coal Rd. I realised I was going to come up short of the 50 km mark if I headed straight for home, so I added on a couple of loops on roads I don't normally use (I now know why I don't ride on one of these roads as the surface is rougher than a rough thing - won't be going down there again) . A quick final loop around the block and on to home - feeling a darn sight better about the day than I had when I set off.

*32.23 miles* (51.8 km) in *2 hrs 26 mins* at an average of *13.2 mph* with *1,942 ft climbed* (inc five Cat 5 climbs, which is another first for me). Max speed 31.8 mph, although I'm sure I could have gone a lot faster down Black Hill if it wasn't wet, muddy and I wasn't such a coward...
Pleased I stuck with it and got out there after such a rubbish start to the day.


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2016)

mybike said:


> Over two weeks since I managed a ride, having visited my mother on the south coast in the mean time. I was hoping the rain hadn't made the towpath too damp, a few days ago it seemed to be drying nicely. Sadly there were places where it was extremely damp, but I'd decided to take it easy anyway.
> 
> This is one of the less damp spots, a puddle can be seen at the bottom of the slope up to the lock. Other stretches had puddles like pearls on a necklace!
> 
> ...



I should have mentioned that as I neared home I felt as if I'd grown a bit or the bike had shrunk, yep the saddle had slipped down.


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Apr 2016)

I was in two minds about this ride, maybe I shouldn't have, but I did as it was such a beautiful day to ride around Arran. 

Having been invited by some other CCers, I rocked up at Ardrossan in plenty of time for the ferry, shortly followed by the others to make our band of 6.

For those that don't know, going clockwise around the island involves a steep climb out of Brodick that you tackle from a cold start. This is not particularly pleasant, but it soon becomes shallower... and longer. Alarm bells were ringing already, I was not exactly feeling sprightly. But we're here now... it'll be fine once you get warmed up! Right?

Not really. As we made our way around the south, things were not improving much. Hmmm, I guess the hills are going to be rather slow today. And so they were, but I was getting up them, so I just resigned myself to this and looked forward to the Cafe stop at Machrie Bay 

After the Cafe, it's really flat for a while and we had a tailwind, so we could try and get warmed up again, but there's a sting in the tail in the form of a rather savage little lump that is a nasty shock to the system after you've been bowling along in a high gear for a couple of miles, to suddenly have to climb a 15% ramp.

Ouch. Was that the legs wanting to cramp up? Yes, yes it was. 

By the time we started the big climb out of Lochranza, I was feeling really bad. This was gonna hurt, and Ross and Ed were no better off. We had an hour to get to the ferry for the earlier crossing. We struggled up the climb with multiple stops, I managed to enjoy the fast descent off the other side, then it was into the wind down the east side. It was soon clear that Ross and I were completely spent, but dragged ourselves the last few miles in our little rings, spinning small gears.

We made it before the ferry  

Whilst waiting with the horde of cyclists, I began feeling rather unwell. I had to sit down before I fell down, felt really unsteady, then began shivering. Well, that just ends the day brilliantly doesn't it  No energy left, I had hit the wall.

Someone handed me a drink, and someone else fed me a mars bar, remarking that I was looking really pale, but a few minutes later I was at least better enough to walk to the ferry, find that I could barely climb the stairs to the restaurant, and eat.

What a lovely day though! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/540486177/overview


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2016)

My youngest wasn't up for racing this morning but wanted a decent ride at speed to keep working on his fitness. However I'd got a TT later - so we joined the Saturday morning club run. Cue a mile in and the 11 year-old's dropped the club riders and gone off ahead. All OK except a chain problem (new chain needed now for him). 36 miles done ... so that's me warmed up then!

Then we drove to Brotherton for my TT - there I rode the V910 course in my club's 10TT. I _thought_ I'd done 27:21 last year so wasn't happy with 26:35 given this time it was on the Principia TT2 light.

However ... looking on Strava it was 31:40 last year so I'm over 5 minutes faster.






That's the first time the Principia has been used in a TT since the build over Christmas (and the first time it's been usable since 2008) so not bad for a first go. The route was almost clear and for the first time on a TT I didn't get cramp; I've moved the saddle a bit lower. The only problem was I went too fast and too deep into a roundabout meaning a bail-out left at speed!

My youngest sat on the 2nd out/last back roundabout shouting encouragement to everyone taking part, with a watchful eye from a couple of club members.

Some work to do on my pacing but I wasn't sure how the bike would perform; handling's been difficult at speed but today was fine. Maybe I'm just getting used to a proper TT bike? I'm back on the course on the 29th of May for another 10 so we'll see how it goes then.


----------



## Billy Wizz (10 Apr 2016)

What a morning,


----------



## Stonechat (10 Apr 2016)

DCLane said:


> My youngest wasn't up for racing this morning but wanted a decent ride at speed to keep working on his fitness. However I'd got a TT later - so we joined the Saturday morning club run. Cue a mile in and the 11 year-old's dropped the club riders and gone off ahead. All OK except a chain problem (new chain needed now for him). 36 miles done ... so that's me warmed up then!
> 
> Then we drove to Brotherton for my TT - there I rode the V910 course in my club's 10TT. I _thought_ I'd done 27:21 last year so wasn't happy with 26:35 given this time it was on the Principia TT2 light.
> 
> ...


Well I've done just one TT = a 25 - And plan to do a 10 or two
Seems to be hard when the course is not exactly flat


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2016)

Weather is a bit odd at the moment. Cycled in to work in the rain yesterday morning with temperature about 10 C, and home into a chilly wind. This morning there was ice on the cars and 1 C. Now the suns out and forecast 12C for the ride home. Clothing nightmare
Anyway, on the commute in today my Boardman CX became the bike with the highest mileage, reaching 2,333 miles so just pipping the Trek 1.2. Not bad given I only bought it Feb/March last year, whilst I've had the Trek since mid Summer 2013. Maybe that's telling me something and I should thin the fleet a little


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Apr 2016)

Mireystock said:


> Which bit of the 'shire are you from then ?


Not Gloucs but Worcs. Malvern. I get down to the Forest quite often. I seem to have spent quite a lot of my time over recent weeks and months heading down into Gloucestershire. Which bit of the Forest are you from?


----------



## Firestorm (10 Apr 2016)

Managed my first 25 miler for almost 30 years..beautiful morning , loads of cyclists out on the seafront and groups out on the back lanes.
(26 miles in a smidge over 2 hours, so hardly epic, but its a start)


----------



## Billy Wizz (10 Apr 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Weather is a bit odd at the moment. Cycled in to work in the rain yesterday morning with temperature about 10 C, and home into a chilly wind. This morning there was ice on the cars and 1 C. Now the suns out and forecast 12C for the ride home. Clothing nightmare
> Anyway, on the commute in today my Boardman CX became the bike with the highest mileage, reaching 2,333 miles so just pipping the Trek 1.2. Not bad given I only bought it Feb/March last year, whilst I've had the Trek since mid Summer 2013. Maybe that's telling me something and I should thin the fleet a little



Thin the fleet, ? as long as you have the space never enough.
I have a boardman hybrid I haven't touched in over a year it's a great bike just not in favour at the moment.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2016)

Billy Wizz said:


> Thin the fleet, ? as long as you have the space never enough.
> I have a boardman hybrid I haven't touched in over a year it's a great bike just not in favour at the moment.


Yeah, my bad. Can't have been thinking straight


----------



## gbb (10 Apr 2016)

An emotional roller coaster over the last few weeks has left me flat, drained and struggling to drive myself to do anything, but..a nice 20 miles in the sun is good to lift the spirits. Got the wind direction wrong, completely, so I'm glad I wasn't struggling from my light mileage this last month.
Rapeseed is just beginning to flower, that surprised me. 
No big deal, 20 miles in the sun.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Apr 2016)

Back to a solo ride for me today went out on a route id done before but on my new bike this time. Stayed fairly local as I'm blessed with some nice roads fair few pot holes but not to shabby a shed load of cyclists out including a lot of clubs I assume the Sigma Sport crew were the ones that I met in Windsor Great Park they look some serious boys them ! Little chilly when I set off regretting my fingerless gloves for the first 45 mins as it's very shaded on the first part of the ride. Headed out towards Legoland Sunningdale Wentworth golf club Windsor past the castle...





Was going to pop in and see the Queen but clearly I wasn't welcome 





Whatever !

Through the Park I was allowed there apparently then down a popular TT route where I took a fair bit of time off my PB so I put that down to the new bike and improving fitness maybe. Then over to the cracking bike stop Velolife for a Latte resisted cake today just. It was heaving and Lee is clearly doing a roaring trade good luck to him it's a smashing little place. There was s club run that turned up when i was there they all had 700 on there jerseys look like a nice outfit may have to look into them. Then off home as I'm being dragged out shopping 

Just over 50 miles with 1297 ft of climbing and an 18.8 mph avg speed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/540944287

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Apr 2016)

A beautiful day for the first Tadcaster Cyclesense sportive (60k, the shorter one)!
500 entrants, well organised, I loved it.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Apr 2016)

Been raining all week so no ride today 
Went out a walk with Mr M (I chose the route!)  
Decided to go where I used to take the mountain bike (when I had one).
Headed to Downies on the coast just south of Aberdeen, then carried along the coast southwards above the cliffs.
Lots of mud, puddles and thorns but good workout and lovely views, only met one lady out running and a cute wee pony. Hat and gloves came off midway  and the rain went off. Not been out walking for a while so quite happy we went this challenging (for me) route and made it. 
We both managed to stay upright in the mud but got me thinking how much more fun it would've been on a mountain or fat bike  just had a great idea!!!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Back to a solo ride for me today went out on a route id done before but on my new bike this time. Stayed fairly local as I'm blessed with some nice roads fair few pot holes but not to shabby a shed load of cyclists out including a lot of clubs I assume the Sigma Sport crew were the ones that I met in Windsor Great Park they look some serious boys them ! Little chilly when I set off regretting my fingerless gloves for the first 45 mins as it's very shaded on the first part of the ride. Headed out towards Legoland Sunningdale Wentworth golf club Windsor past the castle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice to see another Cyclechatter over my neck of the woods, though I approach WGP from the other side. I find it much nicer in the week, Sunday morning it tends to be flooded with cyclists and walkers.


----------



## Osprey (10 Apr 2016)

What a windy one today. An early start to avoid the worsening wind for later on today but it is still blowing around 30mph south easterly. The high spring tides had cut off one of my favourite North Gower lanes which hugs the estuary marsh lands. Took the busier undulating road to Llanrhidian before turning left into the face of the gale for the climb through he farm lanes onto Welshmoor. The wind was an intense cross headwind across Welsh Moor and Cilonenen before dropping into more hedgerow shelter lanes to Three Crosses. A sharp climb up through the village with a tail wind before a steep decent through the lanes into Penclawdd and back onto the North Gower Estuary. Quite a few cyclists out this morning struggling with the wind but friendly acknowledgements from all. Only a 12 miler but in those conditions it was tough enough but still enjoyable.

https://www.strava.com/activities/540865387


----------



## Stonechat (10 Apr 2016)

HDW club ride to Newdigate
Ride had a fair few hills, none individually a challenge but overall a test on top of already slightly fatigued legs

Went through Byfleet, Ripley, Effingham, Bookham, West Humble and outskirts of Dorking

The Tanhouse Famr shop and cafe where we stopped is a thriving establishment used my many cyclist and non cyclists too.

Return via Dorking, Leatherhead, Cobham, and Chertsey

Glorious day, though still a bit more wind than I'd like

Managed to chop off 2.5 miles on my return

Stats including this are 61.1 miles @ 16.0 mph
2575 feet of climbing

Need a couple of days rest!!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/541220721


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Apr 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/541252867

110 Km's up to Goodwood and back today.

Weather was beautiful, it was a nice ride, I Uncreased my lungs, so I'm back to normal now.





Mmmmm cake





Lots of daffodils out today.





Nice car.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

Today's target was April's 100km ride .before @Supersuperleeds points it out yes strava does say 55 miles When I've done 72.13 (honest) second day I've had issues with phone/ strava . Yesterday it stopped at 6 miles today it seemed to stopped after an hour then restarted when I recrossed my route .Out at 0900 into Cropston and round the back of Bradgate park to Beacon hill! the easy way and fast descent into Woodhouse eaves ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel and Cossington .Up Humble lane and out up the Wreake valley to Asfordby via Ratcliffe ,Thrussington and Hoby . Onto the section I now know strava didn't record across the A607 and on to the quiet lanes around Gaddesby and back across the A607 to Rearsby .Where I stopped on a bench in the sunshine by the river for a quick snack .This is where I checked my phone and discovered strava had paused at an hour and Id been out for 2 !! . Back to Thrussington and Hoby then left through Ragdale and up the nasty climb out of the village into Wymeswold via narrow lane and lovely fast descent .Onto to Burton on the Wolds ,Cotes,Stanford on soar and then Normanton where another quick break was taken after 3 hours and 50 miles in the bag .Across the A6 into Long Whatton , Diesworth and Belton then finally turned for home down Charley Rd and hit a proper headwind so it's a slow grind back to Newtown Linford and Home . Bike computer reads 72.13 miles done in 4.5 hrs another ride in lovely conditions loads and loads of riders out today some still in winter gear some in shorts like me just annoyed with strava / mobile not sure which it is ?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (10 Apr 2016)

22.14 miles today in sunshine and light wind. Headed out on the A6 through Carnforth. Busy as usual. Then onto Greenlands farm and the A6070 to Burton in Kendal. Road was quiet and love it round there all rural and peaceful. Clear your head and forget about the rubbish in life. Turned left and into Holme village. After Holme I saw a single track that headed towards a hill that the wife and I always say one day we will walk to the top and make an oxo to drink.





Turned back onto A6070 and headed back to Burton.
The beauty of no sat nav is I can just pick a road and go and that exactly what I did, seeing the sign for Yealand I turned off and joined Lancashire cycle route 90, headed up nine acre lane and I to Yealand
Now here I was annoyed. The hill from Yealand redmayne to Yealand Conyers is a steep git. Half way up I had to stop and fast walk up the rest before re mounting  . A couple of guys and geared bikes came up and agreed it's a tough one but I will have it by summer . I smiled and replied I hope so or I'm buying a geared bike !!!!!
That hill is now my new test of how much I'm improving on the single speed and will be riding it once a week to gauge improvement.
So down into Warton, carnforth and back home. Happy with my 50 miles for the week and getting stronger and faster on the Ss.
22.14 mile AV 14.8 and around 1:25 mins (I say around because I zerod Cateye after first 6 Mile by accident so did the second 6 in 20 mins and added 20 mins to final time as a guesstimate). Fink I is doing ok though


----------



## Old jon (10 Apr 2016)

Yup @NorthernDave , Black Hill Road, not lane as I have wrongly called it, is quite a descent. I may get around to climbing it later this year. And I may not.

A bit of a circular wander today, such a blue sky and bright sun deserved more than my get to the market square and return type of ride. Having been reminded of the various ways to drop into Wharfedale from Airedale, I chose Creskeld Lane for my entertainment this morning. Wend through Holbeck to reach Office Lock and ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road, North Lane and left at the lights to climb the rest of the way to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Straight on to Bramhope and turn right onto Creskeld Lane. When the lane narrows to a single track the fun really does start, surface is cratered, the odd stream crosses and there are occasional doses of farmyard. And the brave souls riding UP the hill . . .

Then the A 659 is reached and sanity ( ? ) returns. Turn right, heading for Harewood Bridge. Its a flier of a road normally, but I thought there was a bit of headwind today. Reach the A61 and turn left, and about a mile later turn right onto the Kirkby Overblow road. And then,



A rather busy village today. On to Wetherby, already 22 miles into what turned out to be 36.6 and guess what? Straight home from the Market Square. My legs were rather cream crackered.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Apr 2016)

Just over 30 miles today in the spring sunshine. What the ride lacked in length it made up for in height with 2,600 feet of ascending.

The trip took in my old mate Emley Moor mast (mildly interesting mast fact: it is soon to be joined by a twin; a temporary mast is to be erected while work takes place on the older one) then instead of my usual steady route home I took the rolling route.

A lovely bright day but the arm warmers stayed on. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/541318638


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Apr 2016)

Bright sunshine yesterday afternoon so I shook out my shorts and did a quick loop to Clapham and back. By 6pm there was 2 inch of SNOW on the ground!!! Roll on summer.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Apr 2016)

It was the Sunday London Cycle Chat ride today... up to and in and around that London. From Hyde Park, through to a couple of laps of Regents Park and up to Alexander Palace for fine London views, tea and snacks.

A tad under 70 miles for the day. Most of it in the lovely company of @martint235 , @Mice , @topcat1 , the welcome return of @Mark Grant , Mr Tdr1nkr formerly of this parish and a warm welcome to newbie to the rides Ellie.






Hype Park





The gang at Ally Pally


----------



## dan_bo (10 Apr 2016)

Chilly, crystal clear and lumpy 70k.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Chilly, crystal clear and lumpy 70k.
> View attachment 124390


 Nice pic


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Apr 2016)

Saturday's for miles, Sunday's for smiles (and if you believe that you'll believe anything ), so it was out on the hybrid this morning for a familiar loop to stretch the legs and make the most of the big yellow circle in the sky.

Much better at getting sorted and out of the door than yesterday, up to the Ring Road using a short stretch of the Cycle not so Super Highway (CNSSH), then onto Limewood Approach and a swift downhill scoot through the northern extremities of Seacroft down to Wetherby Road and onto the Wyke Beck Way (WBW) just below Roundhay Park, where I passed another cyclist heading in the opposite direction - a first for this section, maybe word is getting out? 
Through the woods and out onto Easterly Road, then the easy run down Arthurs Rein and across the beck onto Fearnville Fields, avoiding the pedestrians and dog walkers who seem to think they own the path...
Over South Parkway Approach and Foundry Lane and back over the beck and up onto Killingbeck Fields, passing a jogger (who gave me room) and another pedestrian (who didn't)  and the ascent to Killingbeck Office / Retail Park where the route is still diverted into the Office Park around the CNSSH works depot where they were working (on a Sunday - probably due to the fact it's now 4 months overdue and still nowhere near finished...).
Hit the traffic lights across York Rd just right and up into the Sutton Estate and over the railway line into Primrose Valley Park. Still a bit of broken glass about, but nowhere near as bad as last time. Then the fast descent down to the exit onto Lucy Avenue and then Selby Road, where I turned left up the hill in the cycle lane, missing out the WBW section through Halton Moor.
Up the hill to the lights, through the dangerous and poorly laid out cycle provision to turn right onto Temple Newsam Road before taking a short gravelly section of NCN R66 back across the golf course  and picking up the Temple Newsam Trail through the woods. A bit muddy given all the recent rain, but good fun as always.
Eventually the fun ended and it was back out onto the tarmac service road parallel to the M1 and up the hill, before plunging down the other side.
Any hopes of a run up to gain momentum for the killer Cat 5 climb back up into the park were dashed by another ignorant dog walker, who despite being aware I was approaching made no effort to bring her two dogs under control, forcing me to virtually stop to avoid squashing one of them. A hard slog up the hill followed, with the granny ring brought into use then round and up to the hill overlooking the city for a drink and a photo:








Round the back of the house on some very muddy tracks, then along The Avenue to the Lodge and back onto NCN R66.
A mix of good / ignorant peds, then across the road and onto the cycleway through Colton, the eventually to School Lane and the slog up to the Ring Road.
Across there into Austhorpe, then down onto Thorp Park and then the bridleway section over the M1 and down to Garforth, where again progress was checked by non-sharers on the shared route.
Quickish run to Garforth on the tarmac, then left under the railway bridge and back on Nanny Goat Lane past the riding school and the fun descent on the bridleway under the M1 and out to Manston Lane, where I had a slight pause whilst a horse and rider negotiated the gate.
Back up past the Pet Hotel (or kennels, as they used to be called...) where it looks like prep work for the new dual carriageway might have started as they are drilling / excavating in one of the fields and have set up a small site office 
Up onto Pendas Fields, a quick run down to Barwick Road, then my final numpty of the day who refused to let me turn right despite the fact he was having to stop for a pedestrian crossing and deliberately stopped short of the crossing, blocking my way. Then up to home!

*16.5 miles* (26.55km) in a steady *1 hr 32 mins* at an average of *10.7 mph* with *971 ft* climbed. 
I'll take that for a sunny Sunday morning, given the amount of numpties that were out. I might have to start getting out earlier to avoid them...


----------



## dan_bo (10 Apr 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Nice pic


Was lovely. Have another one. Ellesmere Port in



the background.


----------



## gavroche (10 Apr 2016)

Back on the bike after a 6 weeks off due to bad weather and other commitments. Only did 8 miles but it was a great feeling to be back on to wheels.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2016)

Several rides over the last few days to write up..
On Friday, I had a few hours before w*rk to meet up with a mate at Pitsford Res for a few miles.He'd wanted to be out at 07:00 ish, but due to my late finish, I said I'd see him at 10:00 on the dam wall.






As it was a lovely warmish day, shorts were in order. I reckon I'll need Photoshop to get some colour on these legs!! 
I was a bit early at Pitsford, so I did a mile or so while I waited for my mate to turn up. He'd ridden to Mkt. Harborough and back and was only 2 minutes late arriving. Not bad, really, over 30 miles!  Nevertheless, he bought the coffees 
After a chat for a while, I had to aim back home and get ready for w*rk  so we only managed about 5 miles together. Nice to meet up though..

25 enjoyable miles in Springlike weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/539091800

On Saturday morning, it was blood donoring time, so I rode the 3 miles each way on the old pub bike to give my 49th pint before having lunch and heading off to meet three friends at Harleston Firs for a fairly gentle ride around the trails there. I did take some rice crispie cakes with me, but they suffered a bit in the back pack were still edible!! 






One of the bridges is a bit rickety, but rideable.






I must have hit this one a bit hard! 






I was surprised to get a KOM and a couple of PB's on the wiggly bits in the Firs, but the KOM was a Strava hiccup, not my speed!

It was getting a bit cooler and rainy by the time I headed off, and when I reached home I was decidedly wet.

26 miles, starting dry and finishing wet.

https://www.strava.com/activities/540250814


----------



## mark st1 (10 Apr 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Nice to see another Cyclechatter over my neck of the woods, though I approach WGP from the other side. I find it much nicer in the week, Sunday morning it tends to be flooded with cyclists and walkers.



Where abouts are you then sir ? And would yourself and @Stonechat as your both local ish be so kind as to look at my post in the Cycling Clubs room please ? Cheers


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2016)

Forecast was good...sunny, 8 degrees, easterlies. That wind direction is a rarity around here so give me a chance to take on probably the hardest of all Peak District climbs.....Winnats Pass

So with that forecast I was surprised to wake up to this






Snow on the tops..and that was where I was going. Plan was Snake Pass, Hope Valley, Winnats, Whaley Bridge, Marple, Glossop

Tough climb up the Snake into a strong headwind. Lots of snow on the top so no hanging around. What was interesting was I was passed up the Snake by a van with several road bikes on top. When I got to the top they were being unloaded and ridden around. A group seemed to have decided to drive to the top as the start to their ride. Cheating if you ask me. Got proper chilly on the run down to Ladybower reservoir.

Gazillions of cyclists in the Hope Valley....getting nervous as I got close to Winnats. 1.5km at 12% with about 0.8km at about 16%. Made it but it wasn't pretty

By then the snow had gone and I had a nice tailwind to Whaley Bridge






Nice surprise in Whaley. The "Ronde van Chinley" was on and my LBS had put on a feed station. I've spent so much on replacement Campagnolo stuff with them recently they let me have whatever I fancied.

Total ride was 46miles with 5,000ft of climbing. Cracked open a beer and slumped in the chair to watch Paris Roubaix


----------



## Tiny01 (10 Apr 2016)

Picked up my first ever road bike from the Giant store @ Radlett yesterday 






Managed my first ever 50+ mile ride & absolutely loved every minute of it ! 






River crouch Burnham .. 






Heybridge basin 






Forgot my money doh !!! 






Found a friendly little robin


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Apr 2016)

Up to Fountains Abbey and Ripon. Only 30 miles but decided to count cyclists. 97!


----------



## Oldfentiger (10 Apr 2016)

Set out just after lunch, up to Barley then the long pull up past Pendle. Down through Downham and Chatburn to Clitheroe. 
Stopped at The Green Jersey for coffee and cake. Quite a few in there watching Paris Roubaix.
On to the A59 and left past Spring Wood. Read and Simonstone then left along the A6068 to Barrowford, where I had another coffee stop with some friends.
Up to Blacko then swoop down to Roughlee, past the Clarion cafe and home.
It all felt like really hard work today. However, looking at Strava - 28 miles @ 13.4mph average, which is about 1.5 mph more than I usually average in this hilly area.
Also no fewer than 28 PR's on the way round. So it felt like hard work cos I was going quicker than ever before!

https://www.strava.com/activities/541428744


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Where abouts are you then sir ? And would yourself and @Stonechat as your both local ish be so kind as to look at my post in the Cycling Clubs room please ? Cheers



I'm in Egham. I've replied to your post with a couple of options also. Not one for a club myself at the moment, need to get my fitness sorted first


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Picked up my first ever road bike from the Giant store @ Radlett yesterday
> 
> View attachment 124414
> 
> ...


Disc brakes, Road bike.


----------



## Dark46 (10 Apr 2016)

Well I went with @Donger and @Frazzle on Eastgate Cycle Clubs Paris-Roubiax ride.
I'm not going to run through every turn and village as the battery on my phone will not last that long lol.

I turned up late so I didn't make the photo call at the pub at the start so the camera is still ok.

I met up with them on the Over road on the way out of Gloucester. The route was planned as 100 km and I was determined to make this ride my longest to date. 

The ride went To Pershore and back in a roundabout way. The worst thing about the day was the wind. It didn't matter what direction we were cycling in we had a head wind. 

It was a very enjoyable ride with a coffee stop in Pershore. There were 3 offs with Clare falling off while at standstill. Then her husband Glen going over the bars while changing gear. Which I never witnessed, then Lloyd who got cramp 3/4 of the way Wainlode hill and fell off.

The ride officially end back at the Cider Tree with Flemish Stew and fries.

I did my longest ride to date with a 70.3 miles with an average speed of 14 MPH. This week I cracked 100 miles withe ride on Wednesday so I good week in all.


----------



## Donger (10 Apr 2016)

Had a nasty chest infection, and was hacking up a lung all week. That was OK though, as it turned out I had a spare one. Today was the day that Eastgate Cycle Club have their annual 100km "Rob Willmot Memorial Paris Roubaix" ride, and as most of my Kingsway CC Sunday ride mates are also Eastgate members, I was determined to start this one, even if I might not complete it. My bike was looking resplendent with its new mudguards, and I stuck the map holder on .... much to the amusement of many of the other riders. (Funny how many of them either ended up sneaking a look at the map or else complaining about their Garmins today):




Rode into Gloucester over the cobbled pedestrianized parts to add a bit of Paris-Roubaix flavour and met up at the Coach and Horses round the back of Kingsholm rugby stadium. The official ride got off to a bit of a late start as a photographer turned up from the Gloucestershire Citizen newspaper and insisted on herding us into the perfect shaped group before we could get away. I had already taken this shot in the beer garden before everyone got there:




Despite feeling a little rough, this year's ride was flat enough for me to get round OK. We stopped for coffee and cakes in Pershore and then headed back to Gloucester via a slingshot off Bredon Hill. Here is a shot of our little Grupetto at Kersoe near Elmley Castle in Worcestershire (@Frazzle and @Dark46 on the right):



Some sadist decided to include a climb of the vicious little Wainlodes Hill near Norton on the return route, somewhere around the 55 mile mark (which was 58 miles for me). Felt a bit of a heel as I only made it up Wainlodes by steering around a fallen rider in the road. He had cramped up and just flopped over sideways with a clatter and a groan. He said he was OK, and a couple of others had stopped at the top just a few metres away to see that he was alright, so I gritted my teeth, counted to 20, and kept grinding on past him. Made it!
On the way back through Sandhurst (the only place I had ever previously been attacked by dogs), I started to fall behind a little. Caught sight of Glen and @Dark46 disappearing into the distance with 3 terriers chasing just behind. Turns out they were not even aware they were being chased! Then it was my turn. As I got level with the 3 terriers, one of them curled his lips and started to lunge at me. Totally freaked him out by yelling "Gerrrtcha!" (Chas and Dave style) as loud as I could ... while passing under a nice echoing road bridge. Surprised myself by how loud I was, and ended up scaring a lady cyclist just in front of me, but the 3 dogs turned tail and legged it through a hedge at something close to warp speed. Result!
Got the 100km official ride done in 5 hours 20 mins (the fastest of my Metric Century a Month Challenge rides so far this year) and ended up doing 110.4km (68.6 miles). As I don't bother with Garmin or Strava, I always provide photo evidence of my Challenge rides, so here is this month's:




One long, hot bath later, and it's nice to have got that out of the way despite feeling under the weather. Very lucky with the sunny weather, even if the last 20 miles all seemed to be straight into a strong headwind.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Apr 2016)

Centre of the known universe......


----------



## Tiny01 (10 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Disc brakes, Road bike.



Not sure what you mean this is all new to me , guess road bikes don't have disc Brakes then ? 

Or should I have said "endurance bike " 

I'm all ears If you care to explain


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Not sure what you mean this is all new to me , guess road bikes don't have disc Brakes then ?
> 
> Or should I have said "endurance bike "
> 
> I'm all ears If you care to explain


Don't worry, I was just extracting the urine. There's a whole 'hoo haa' about road bikes, with disc brakes. They spend gazillions of pounds making the bikes lighter, then stick a heavy disc brake set up on them.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> Picked up my first ever road bike from the Giant store @ Radlett yesterday
> 
> View attachment 124414
> 
> ...


Nice bike welcome to the Giant owners club mines a 2012 model same colour scheme though .
Disc brakes are the future , purist don't like the look of them .But they work extremely well


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Nice bike welcome to the Giant owners club mines a 2012 model same colour scheme though .
> Disc brakes are the future , purist don't like the look of them .But they work extremely well


It's not the look of them that's the issue. It's the effect in a pile up. You don't get the pile ups in off roading.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2016)

First outing for a week so up and out before 5.45 am this morning for some miles and testing of the front light I have been asked to review. Review of Basecamp cycle lamp model bc-403

Ended up with 12.5 miles and a couple of nice pictures.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Where abouts are you then sir ? And would yourself and @Stonechat as your both local ish be so kind as to look at my post in the Cycling Clubs room please ? Cheers


Will do


----------



## Jon George (11 Apr 2016)

Yesterday was a wonderful slow pootle of 15 miles North-East of Ipswich, that involved a lot whistling, cheery hellos to another cyclists and dawdling. I had it in the back of my mind that I wanted to find a quiet spot as @ColinJ suggested and have a think about events over the last few days. Have found a likely place near Great Bealings, I sat on the verge of narrow lane atop a hill, listening to the skylarks and enjoying the quiet. Just as I was thinking my late mum would have loved the tranquillity, there came two retorts from a nearby shotgun - _very_ near - so close the sounds were preceded with a Crack! She would have laughed - as did I.
There are certainly a lot of pheasants out and about at the moment, and I saw a couple having a fight near Grundisburgh. Maybe they should think about turning that aggression onto the people with the guns. 

By the way: thanks to all who have expressed condolences at my loss - it's been a comfort.

(Oh, my Tour De Cochon ridding buddy's lack of maintenance resulted in his bike, Concord, suffering a major failure on Sunday and I have leant him Patsy #4. It seems I will having to adopt my Bicycle Repair Man outfit soon. I dread to think how much damage there is - it sounds like the rear derailleur cage collapsed and broke the wheel ... ) 

This between Playford and Culpho, yesterday.


----------



## Venod (11 Apr 2016)

Not my ride but @thegravestoneman tackling the cobbles of Halifax in the Ronde Von Calderdale Sportive.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2016)

Jon George said:


> Yesterday was a wonderful slow pootle of 15 miles North-East of Ipswich, that involved a lot whistling, cheery hellos to another cyclists and dawdling. I had it in the back of my mind that I wanted to find a quiet spot as @ColinJ suggested and have a think about events over the last few days. Have found a likely place near Great Bealings, I sat on the verge of narrow lane atop a hill, listening to the skylarks and enjoying the quiet. Just as I was thinking my late mum would have loved the tranquillity, there came two retorts from a nearby shotgun - _very_ near - so close the sounds were preceded with a Crack! She would have laughed - as did I.


I'm sorry about your mum, Jon, but I'm glad you were able to get out and clear your head on a nice ride.

That shotgun incident reminds me of my dad's funeral - LINK!


----------



## john59 (11 Apr 2016)

It was raining this morning so it was a delayed start to my usual 53 km circuit. I saw two swallows on my travels, my first sightings this year. Also a short-eared owl flying over the cycle boardwalk on Burton marsh.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/542141940/embed/b8818467f30712dc39ebf371ea2c14f6687c4acb


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Apr 2016)

Three rides to report,but no pics again.
Had planned to do the Velominati London/Chilterns gogal on Saturday but a migraine put the end to that but was ok on Sunday for a couple of rides
First a little spin with the other half before lunch and a run out solo heading down south of Newmarket.
Both nice rides although the wind had got up for the solo run.Other half progressing nicely with another increase in the average and rolling nicely up the inclines now too.
Only downer was the HRM playing up on both rides so they both look harder on Strava than they really were;

https://www.strava.com/activities/541092913

https://www.strava.com/activities/541425398

So a good 100+k for the day.

And today a last minute decision to ride in to work as it was such a nice morning,left a bit later than usual so a bit busier traffic wise but nice to clear my head after a few beers last night watching Paris-Roubaix.

https://www.strava.com/activities/541997341


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Apr 2016)

Afnug said:


> Not my ride but @thegravestoneman tackling the cobbles of Halifax in the Ronde Von Calderdale Sportive.
> 
> View attachment 124491
> View attachment 124492
> ...


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Apr 2016)

Afnug said:


> Not my ride but @thegravestoneman tackling the cobbles of Halifax in the Ronde Von Calderdale Sportive.
> 
> View attachment 124491
> View attachment 124492
> ...






not so good in this one  Troopers and the bitter end only 10 mile to go, I did get back on later honest!


----------



## Old jon (11 Apr 2016)

A bit of forethought before turning a pedal this morning. Not like me at all.

The maze of Holbeck took me to Office Lock for the second day in succession, in fact the same route as yesterday to the Ring Road at Lawnswood, but this time round I turned left onto Otley Old Road and managed that long climb up to the water tower. This gave me delusions of fitness at my sandwich stop, more later. From the water tower I kept on the same road and instead of turning off for the side view of the airport, I carried straight on to Bramhope, turned left and followed the A 660 into Otley.



Across the River Wharfe, up Billam's Hill and turned left for Weston, wondering if I could still climb that sharp little shocker that rears up just where the houses end. I could and did . . .

While munching, and recovering from that little climb, delusions of fitness returned and I decided to return home via Pool Bank, so back to Otley, along the valley bottom to Pool, and point the bike uphill. If you look at the RSPB site for Red Kites it tells you they mostly eat carrion. After my second stop up Pool Bank the Red Kites were circling lower and lower from the tree tops . . .
I did not stop again. All the way to the A 660 and then home to complete 33.5 miles with that slight diversion through Kirkstall. A very satisfying ride.


----------



## Donger (11 Apr 2016)

john59 said:


> ...... I saw two swallows on my travels, my first sightings this year. Also a *short-eared owl* flying over the cycle boardwalk on Burton marsh......



... Just wondering how you get close enough to measure their ears?


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2016)

The final day of my long weekend for my birthday and I got out for the longest ride of 2016 so far for me, passing the 40 mile mark for the 1st time this year.

The Met Office forecast was for heavy overnight rain, clearing by 4am to a mild and windy day. I awoke at 9am to find it still raining, cold and no wind at all .

I was heading up to @Rickshaw Phil 's house first of all, to meet his brother Doug, no Phil unfortunately as he was at work . Our 10:30 meeting time was looking decidedly dodgy, with the weather, but it did relent just before I was due to set out and so it was a "quick" trip up to meet Doug, say hello to the rest of the family (including the dog who was very excitable !) before we headed through the village and out to Condover, Ryton and Longnor, where we paused for a rain radar check (it looked fine until 4pm)

Doug in the gloom!






We were aiming for a pub lunch and so pressed on towards Church Stretton. On the narrow resurfaced section we were cruising quite nicely and a Mercedes came up behind us, with a hoot of the horn. I can only assume it was a "get out of my way" hoot, but we pulled into a layby and there was another hoot with a wave of thanks and so I'll let him off on this occasion.

We arrived at The Ragleth Inn, in Little Stretton, and had a very welcome pint and Sausage & Fried Onion Baguette with Chips, each, and it was just about mild enough (with 5 layers on!!) to sit outside and keep an eye on the bikes.

Very blurry selfie and one of Doug enjoying his Cider 









After a pleasant hour chatting we got back on the bikes to begin the tough climbing section of the ride. It was blooming freezing as we doubled back through Church Stretton and I was glad to begin the long and testing climb up Folly Bank, just to warm up again. We wound our way up the climb and I arrived at the top about a minute ahead of Doug, just far enough to get the camera out and ready to snap him arriving 





Whilst we were paused at the top, I noticed the bench, that I sit on quite frequently for some lunch, had a plaque on it that I hadn't seen before! Whether it was there before I really don't know, but it explains why the climb is called "Buftons Bank" on Strava





There is a nice descent into Cardington, spoilt somewhat by a large lorry blocking the road and the driver securing his load, before we branched off to Plaish and then the fast descent, where we had to negotiate a Sheep that was sat in the road and had the look of "this is my road" on its face .

There is then a bit of a lumpy section through Church Preen and Kenley, before we descended Kenley Bank, then the short sharp climb up to Concord College. We came across a queue of traffic there, waited a minute or so, before things started to move again. There is building work going on at the college and 2 massive low loaders had picked up some diggers and we're just departing. I wasn't about to squeeze past them on the narrow road 

We arrived in Acton Burnell and the fast section to Pitchford and Cantlop, where Doug was branching off back home, to keep the ride manageable for him. I wanted to do a few more miles yet, but Doug did excellently considering this was his longest ride for many months and it's a hilly one. I'm sure with a couple more rides he will be ready for our Lake District Holiday that is coming up soon .

I continued to Betton Abbots and then up Wenlock Rd, through Sutton Farm, along the old track bed, down to Meole Brace and then home, passing through my gate just as the heavy rain returned again. We had been very lucky on the ride, with just spots of rain here and there.

The roads had been filthy muddy and wet, so I hosed the bike down, having done 40.4 miles with 1840 ft of climbing, at an average of 11.2 mph.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Apr 2016)

Donger said:


> ... Just wondering how you get close enough to measure their ears?


I once tried that, I'm still missing a fingertip.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Apr 2016)

Mrs Dave and I got off the ferry at Hook of Holland at 8am this morning under sunny skies. We rolled out, easily finding our way to our cycle path.
We trundled past acre upon acre of glasshouse with salad crops inside, distant churches and windmills were spied.
At The Hague we stopped at a quay side bar for a drink. The girl who was serving was so excited to talk to us, and I think she thought we were mad!

Out along the seafront, then back inland fora bit of getting lost...
We found our way into the dunes, they contained a few sneaky undulations. We saw lots of Linnets here and heard stacks of Chiffchaff.




On to Lieden for a spot of lunch, bagels all round.





Then we set out for our destination- Noordwijk.
We saw plenty of birds including buzzard, oystercatcher and lapwing, then a small field with 5 hares in it.
Soon after we started seeing sights like this....















The smell of the hyacinths was stunning! The daffs are just on their way out, tulips just coming.

After finding our accomodation we went out looking at bulb fields again






https://www.strava.com/activities/542225161


https://www.strava.com/activities/542304016

Just about 80k, whatever that is in English money, most of it with a 20mph headwind!


----------



## Stonechat (12 Apr 2016)

Don't normally report shorter rides but..

Did not go to see Mum yesterday as it was wet, Mrs S had the car.
Sunny weather today so went out, stopped at local tool shop ,and on to Mum's nursing home followed by a little loop

Was really supposed to be taking it easy, but ended up taking it half easy
With the nice weather and lack of wind, seemed to be flying
12.2 miles @ 17.4 mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/543011644/

Pleasing speed and clearly can go faster


----------



## Old jon (12 Apr 2016)

Grand ideas for today's ride, grey execution of a ride though.

The Holbeck and Hunslet two step was enlivened by a bloke stood by the Commercial pub, 'Scuse me mate, is this Marshall Street?' 'Yup.' said I pointing to the sign in big black letters just across the road. I should have turned around then. All the way to John O' Gaunts, where I realised I did not have my wallet with me, and it occurred to me that I rarely ride outside the Leeds postal area, so any mechanical mishap would not require an enormous walk to get home.

Through Woodlesford, across the river and at the edge of Swillington the rain started. By the time I reached Garforth it was time to put the jacket on and consider whether I really wanted to ride from Aberford all the way to Bramham ( early morning grand idea ) So I did not. It was very wet. Round the northern side of Garforth and along to the gates at Lotherton Hall, no brass, no café stop, turn left for Aberford and ride the less than grand route through Barwick, Scholes, three lanes and Boot Hill, getting steadily colder and wetter. 28.3 miles which pleases me. Oh, and a video. I altered the handlebar clamp position yesterday, it seemed a brake cable was clattering on the camera housing. It may have worked.



I think @NorthernDave may recognise this road.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Apr 2016)

Today's ride was relatively short, 20 minutes each way or thereabouts.
We went to Keukenhof. I've seen a lot of gardens in my time, and I think this one tops them all. It was busy, but you can ignore the crowds!
Here are a few too many pictures.......








































We got some funny looks. I think that was to do with the Lycra shorts, but it could have been for the new cycling shoes....


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Apr 2016)

Some beautifully colourful pictures there @Dave 123 , nice one.

First outing of the year for my knees today as it would appear that spring has sprung again......well at least for a day anyway!

Just one of my regular mid-week sorties, up to Redlynch to the north of the New Forest on nice quiet forest roads & country lanes with hardly a car in sight today as the Easter tourists are gone & the summer ones are yet to arrive. There weren't too many individual cyclists out but courteous greetings were exchanged with a group of a dozen or so on a variety of bikes that were taking a break at the Cuckoo Inn at Hampworth & their mix of brightly coloured jackets certainly brought the pub garden to life.

30 very pleasant miles with no dramas & more importantly no rain!

https://www.strava.com/activities/543141195


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Apr 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/543324064

104 miles up to Guildford and back in the lovely spring weather today, and the (official) imperial ton done for my bogey month of April.





Free coffee at Nero in Farnham.





West Meon in the Sun.






The Boardman is still going strong.

Lovely day for it.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Apr 2016)

Old jon said:


> Grand ideas for today's ride, grey execution of a ride though.
> 
> The Holbeck and Hunslet two step was enlivened by a bloke stood by the Commercial pub, 'Scuse me mate, is this Marshall Street?' 'Yup.' said I pointing to the sign in big black letters just across the road. I should have turned around then. All the way to John O' Gaunts, where I realised I did not have my wallet with me, and it occurred to me that I rarely ride outside the Leeds postal area, so any mechanical mishap would not require an enormous walk to get home.
> 
> ...





Oh yes, I know Cattle Lane @Old jon 
But you've stopped the video just at the start of the long slog up into Barwick - that's the best bit... 

Good to see you enjoyed your ride though even if it was a bit damp.


----------



## derrick (12 Apr 2016)

A little ride out to Welwyn with a mate, Started out a bit damp but after a couple of hours in the country lanes the sun came out.
From Welwyn we had a nice ride down the A1000, The road was pretty quiet all the way down, Was nice to get our heads down for a few miles. Ended up in the Moon under Water for a well deserved beer and a bit of grub. Great morning ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/543073855


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2016)

@Dave 123 great photos.


----------



## steve50 (12 Apr 2016)

After an abandoned ride Sunday due to fog I got out for a ride Monday, I set off from Siddal across halifax to Brackenbed nursing home where my old mum is currently resident and recieving physio after a hip replacement operation. as it was such a nice day after I left the nursing home I decided to take the scenic route home (this should get @classic33 busy with his A-Z ) I rode up Pellon lane to Moorend Rd, turned left into Heath Hill Rd, down through Warley village, onto Burnley Rd, down Tuel lane into Sowerby bridge.
From sowerby Bridge onto Holmes Rd onto Mearclough Rd then along the new road which runs alongside the river calder and Hollas lane which brings you out onto Wakefield Rd.
Wakefield Rd to salterhebble Rd then up Jubilee Rd onto Backhold Lane then Backhold Drive and home.
Approximtely 14.5 miles in total and other than a couple of close passes on Wakefield Rd I enjoyed every minute of it, just to add I now believe my backside has broken into my saddle as I was very comfortable throughout the ride despite some shocking road surfaces.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Apr 2016)

After overheating on the way into work last night, tonight was the first outing for the bare legs this year What a lovely evening for it. Little bit of the journey riding with a chap on an MTB always nice to have a chat on a ride.
Only 1 nobber who felt I was taking up too much of the road, and felt the need to mention it too. Needless to say I left him in the traffic, and didn't bite, can't be bothered with lower forms of life nowadays.
8.6 miles, and very tempting to just keep going tonight but I have bills to pay.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> After an abandoned ride Sunday due to fog I got out for a ride Monday, I set off from Siddal across halifax to Brackenbed nursing home where my old mum is currently resident and recieving physio after a hip replacement operation. as it was such a nice day after I left the nursing home I decided to take the scenic route home (this should get @classic33 busy with his A-Z ) I rode up Pellon lane to Moorend Rd, turned left into Heath Hill Rd, down through Warley village, onto Burnley Rd, down Tuel lane into Sowerby bridge.
> From sowerby Bridge onto Holmes Rd onto Mearclough Rd then along the new road which runs alongside the river calder and Hollas lane which brings you out onto Wakefield Rd.
> Wakefield Rd to salterhebble Rd then up Jubilee Rd onto Backhold Lane then Backhold Drive and home.
> Approximtely 14.5 miles in total and other than a couple of close passes on Wakefield Rd I enjoyed every minute of it, just to add I now believe my backside has broken into my saddle as I was very comfortable throughout the ride despite some shocking road surfaces.


Saw  "Brackenbed"  and thought for a minute you'd included it.
A view up it!


----------



## Old jon (13 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Oh yes, I know Cattle Lane @Old jon
> But you've stopped the video just at the start of the long slog up into Barwick - that's the best bit...
> 
> Good to see you enjoyed your ride though even if it was a bit damp.




A bit damp? Any more surface water I would have needed gills and fins. On the positive side I am getting the hang of that long slog, usually have enough in the legs for that last cruel rise by the maypole.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Apr 2016)

Nice dash in to work today on N1,lovely although a bit chilly morning with a bit of mist around;still ok for dark-ish lenses though.

Proper work-out with a final dash from Waterbeach to the A14 fly-over and once again having to slow down for the lights;no matter how many times I go to work that way more often than not the lights are on red.

Stopped the Garmin in Fen Ditton(gotta keep that average up) and poodled along to the Espresso cafe on East Rd for a coffee and date slice.

Two guys came in on an Enigma and Trek but totally ignored me so feck 'em(might have been intimidated by the club gilet)

https://www.strava.com/activities/543880964

MMM,coffee and cake;







Bah it's dirty now;






And a first ride out with these;






Absolutely wondeful;light,stiff and very comfortable even on a first ride.Might have to look at the stnd SPD ones for summer on the Planet X.

Now do I bunk off this afternoon for a sunny ride home,,,,,,,


----------



## john59 (13 Apr 2016)

My usual 71 km circuit before work. It was misty first thing, and I believe the Mersey ferry was cancelled because of it. After about an hour the mist lifted and it was a beautiful spring like day with the sun shining through the rest of my ride.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/544002016/embed/8fc13493cf2b1dd80416cb631c5801d5b562c417


----------



## wait4me (13 Apr 2016)

These photos are 1 from last Thursday while on holiday and 3 from today.
Riding in France (where I was staying) the area was rolling hills, nothing like Lincolnshire, and the drivers give bikes the space most of us dream of here.
The other pics are local from a 20 mile ride. No problems with any driver today, plenty of space from all. But April is "Cycle Safety Month" I begin to wonder if it's working. The second pic is of rape seed being sprayed earlier on the ride I passed a field that had just been sprayed, I had to stop to gargle and rinse my mouth to get rid of the taste. The one in the pic stopped when he saw me and waited till I was past and the wind was away from the road. Much as I enjoyed the difference today showed me how great England is in spring. I noticed how the rape seed and green fields of the corn crops gave an overall green and yellow scene, I also had a Yellow Hammer flitting along the hedge in front of me. Could these be a forecast of a Norwich City win against Sunderland on Saturday 
Too far away unfortunately but the river pic has a Great Crested Grebe and a Heron in the background


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Apr 2016)

Some of you will know that i have been off the bike since October and i was diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue finally in January. After a brilliant tour around Holland, Belgium and France last July with @hopless500 i managed a few rides but gave up in October. I have been off work since December and the thought of riding my bike would sometimes make me feel physically sick because of the drop in my physical activities. However i'm now back on the road to recovery. In the last month i have managed a couple of trips into town but in the last week i have managed an 11 miler and today i did a glorious 17 miles around the local lanes.














The sun was hazy at first but i was soon taking layers off and i ended up in short sleeves for the final 5 miles.

Long may it last.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Apr 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Some of you will know that i have been off the bike since October and i was diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue finally in January. After a brilliant tour around Holland, Belgium and France last July with @hopless500 i managed a few rides but gave up in October. I have been off work since December and the thought of riding my bike would sometimes make me feel physically sick because of the drop in my physical activities. However i'm now back on the road to recovery. In the last month i have managed a couple of trips into town but in the last week i have managed an 11 miler and today i did a glorious 17 miles around the local lanes.
> 
> View attachment 124705
> View attachment 124706
> ...


Good news, well done and stick at it


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2016)

I've been getting fitter, knocking off PBs on quite a few of the local climbs. Managing quite a few hilly miles has helped and I'm a kg or two lighter

I don't know what came over me last night but I decided to plot a super-hilly route. 40 miles with 5,000ft of climbing. 3,000ft in the first 20 miles. All I will say is that I am obviously not as fit as I thought I was. Whilst the weather was lovely, I suffered.

The route was Glossop - Chinley - Whaley Bridge - The Middle of Nowhere - Cowlow Lane (more of that later) - Chinley - Marple - Glossop

Here is The Middle of Nowhere






For those familiar with such matters, that is the junction of Lesser Lane (which I was about to head down) and Long Hill Old Road (which I had just slogged up)

After that I took on Cowlow Lane. This is really hard. It sort of starts of with 10% but there is a stretch of 0.5km of 17%. To compound my struggle, a car was right behind me. It's single track, no passing places. If I'd stopped to let it past I couldn't have restarted. So I had to keep going, feeling the driver's eyes burning into my back which was going up at a rater sedate 4mph

Another really hard hill out of the back of Chinely, then relatively easy home. In total, 8 "proper" hills. Not many out today midweek but it was great weather to be out on the bike. Perhaps this weekend's ride should be a bit easier but the Peak District weather can be brutal so the temptation is to do crazy, epic adventures when the weather is good


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Apr 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I've been getting fitter, knocking off PBs on quite a few of the local climbs. Managing quite a few hilly miles has helped and I'm a kg or two lighter
> 
> I don't know what came over me last night but I decided to plot a super-hilly route. 40 miles with 5,000ft of climbing. 3,000ft in the first 20 miles. All I will say is that I am obviously not as fit as I thought I was. Whilst the weather was lovely, I suffered.
> 
> ...


You need to learn the art of the horizontal hill start. It's  to begin with, but soon it becomes .


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2016)

My longest ride of the year so far because I've been training for and completed a half marathon I haven’t been on the bike so much.

I decided to ride to the JR hospital in Oxford today as it’s platelets day, not supposed to anything to physical but I got a bit bored of driving there so I got out the hybrid sorted out the tyres and set off, along cycle route NCN 544 which is a nice tarmac path all the way to Didcot then join NCN 5 to Oxford which is a mix of sublime paths to truly feckin’ dreadful especially from Abingdon park to Radley, you would make better progress cycling on a river bed with tyres made of blancmange. At Radley I gave up on NCN 5 and cycled the road, but on a busy junction there was a chap sitting on the side doing a cycle survey, I briefly stopped to chat but I had to get on and told him I would see him on the way back if he was there.

With just a five miles to go I was not going at the pace I would normally expect but I put that down to just not cycling very much recently up Headley Way (a hill) with half a mile to go, some young bloke on a BSO scalped on the pavement, I was not happy, no I wasn’t, I eventually caught him up I think mainly because he knackered himself up the hill...still a scalp is a scalp.

After donating platelets ( which was troublesome on this occasion but that’s another story) I returned to the bike only find that the back wheel wasn't turning freely, it seemed that the disc brakes had jammed on, no wonder I was struggling earlier! I managed to loosen them a bit and cycle to Beeline Cycles in Cowley and they got me out of trouble, it seems I might have had an air bubble in the line and it expanded with the warmth of the day, I need to deal with properly but I got going again.

I took part of the NCN route 5 that I hadn't been on earlier back along the Thames Path but that was bit pants like riding along a wash board so when I got back to Radley I gave up a kept to the roads.

I stopped and chatted to the survey guy, he was counting the amount of cyclist that were using the busy junction there, independently in his own time conducting a thorough survey to present to a the parish council so that might take the finding into consideration when the County Council build a new roundabout. Nice guy too from California originally.

On the way through Abingdon I saw man riding a very nice looking steel bike I wonder if it was @Fab Foodie ?

Finally got home after nearly four hours and 40.47 miles of not very good cycling on a lovely spring day.






A new bit of tarmac..about 60 feet of it.





Saw this on the way.




A machine that goes 'ping'





Along the Thames Path




Iffley Lock Morse and Lewis have a found a few bodies around here.





The man doing the surveys





Some baby baa lambs


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2016)

A very good ride today with the Wednesday group. We've done the Whalley to Settle and back 50 mile run loads of times,but today i felt good as i didn't ride yesterday so i had loads of energy and the sun was shining with just a slight breeze!To make it even better the "stronger riders" are away in Majorca. The bloke who leads the group is away with them, so we didn't have to put up with him barking orders( I hope he doesn't read this!)


----------



## gavgav (13 Apr 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Some of you will know that i have been off the bike since October and i was diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue finally in January. After a brilliant tour around Holland, Belgium and France last July with @hopless500 i managed a few rides but gave up in October. I have been off work since December and the thought of riding my bike would sometimes make me feel physically sick because of the drop in my physical activities. However i'm now back on the road to recovery. In the last month i have managed a couple of trips into town but in the last week i have managed an 11 miler and today i did a glorious 17 miles around the local lanes.
> 
> View attachment 124705
> View attachment 124706
> ...


Fantastic news


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Apr 2016)

Lovely sunny day today, little wind and temps rising. Mrs 26 and I met Julian and Sara at Powick. Tenbury Wells was our quest. So off on the traffic dodges around Worcester with Martley in our sights. Here Mrs 26 headed for home while the tremendous trio took to the hills. The Teme valley is indeed a lumpy ride but always beautiful and quiet too. With the weather set fair it couldn't get any better.

TABS did us some lovely refreshments in Tenbury before we took to the long climb to Bockleton. Some more ups and downs were taken well, especially by Jules. He was on form on the hills today. More lumps had to be conquered along the Frome valley before we climbed out and over to the Leigh Brook. Sara headed home while Jules and I took a slight diversion by Bransford to top up my miles to 60+. The route is usually fairly tough with all the climbing but it didn't seem as tough as it can be sometimes. All good tho'. I'll take an enjoyable ride over the hills tough or not so tough anytime.


----------



## Tiny01 (13 Apr 2016)

In from work @ 4.30pm , sun was shining then it was spitting with rain but thought I'm going to have a ride out on my 5 day old bike & once away it fealt good , was lucky with the weather though it was breezy along the river Blackwater , love to do this sub 1 hour but only been cycling 1 month so guess it will come , certainly something to aim for .


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> My longest ride of the year so far because I've been training for and completed a half marathon I haven’t been on the bike so much.
> 
> I decided to ride to the JR hospital in Oxford today as it’s platelets day, not supposed to anything to physical but I got a bit bored of driving there so I got out the hybrid sorted out the tyres and set off, along cycle route NCN 544 which is a nice tarmac path all the way to Didcot then join NCN 5 to Oxford which is a mix of sublime paths to truly feckin’ dreadful especially from Abingdon park to Radley, you would make better progress cycling on a river bed with tyres made of blancmange. At Radley I gave up on NCN 5 and cycled the road, but on a busy junction there was a chap sitting on the side doing a cycle survey, I briefly stopped to chat but I had to get on and told him I would see him on the way back if he was there.
> 
> ...


Not I.
I was out on a long walk with the dog today over Boars hill, even stopped for a brew!
The only bike I've ridden since the weekend is the BSA folding shopper running errands. :-/
You were right in my patch, if I'd known you could have popped in for a coffee/beer and chat!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not I.
> I was out on a long walk with the dog today over Boars hill, even stopped for a brew!
> The only bike I've ridden since the weekend is the BSA folding shopper running errands. :-/
> You were right in my patch, if I'd known you could have popped in for a coffee/beer and chat!
> ...



I was wondering if you still had that shopper. The bloke I saw was riding a light blue Holdsworth I think.


----------



## Donger (13 Apr 2016)

Just a slight variant of my regular 20 miler to Frampton and back tonight, so I'll spare you the details. But had a magical encounter with a barn owl near Longney, and the Severn looked glassy and serene at Epney tonight.

Looking back over my records since I started cycling at the beginning of 2009, I've just calculated that I am now 56.8% of my way around the world! (14,157 miles out of 24,901 done so far). Now _that_ gives me an idea for my next target!  Might set some kind of unofficial record for a (21st) super-heavyweight.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> I was wondering if you still had that shopper. The bloke I saw was riding a light blue Holdsworth I think.


Blimey, better check the garage! I've not seen another around here.

The shopper has had a seat post upgrade to one that's properly long enough for me ... She goes much better and is properly usable. L2B planned for it now!


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Today's ride was relatively short, 20 minutes each way or thereabouts.
> We went to Keukenhof. I've seen a lot of gardens in my time, and I think this one tops them all. It was busy, but you can ignore the crowds!
> Here are a few too many pictures.......
> View attachment 124600
> ...


Stunning pictures! Like the shoes too.


----------



## Glow worm (13 Apr 2016)

Just a quick 9 miler here today after work. The Met Office had forecast thunderstorms and torrential downpours, so I knew that meant I'd be safe for a nice ride in dry, sunny weather, and I wasn't wrong.

A swallow flew over on Tubney Fen, near Reach, then I caught a glimpse of a short eared owl which flew over some farm buildings and upset the resident barn owl who had a right old go. The barn owl saw off the short eared owl and sat on a roof looking very pleased for himself.

Then on home via the 'hill' near Reach.







View from the top with the windmill at Swaffham Prior just visible. Another one of my busy routes!

Back to the commute tomorrow with rain forecast, and I'm hoping they've got it wrong as usual.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Blimey, better check the garage! I've not seen another around here.
> 
> The shopper has had a seat post upgrade to one that's properly long enough for me ... She goes much better and is properly usable. L2B planned for it now!



I was considering the matter of taking the Dawes Kingpin on the Whitstable FNttC but I don't think I'm brave enough.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Apr 2016)

Another ride yesterday. People were coming later so time a little constrained

I set myself task of doing some hill reps and intervals, but abandoned the intervals
I can still feel the effects of Fri and Sun rides in my legs
However kept going round and nonetheless managed a decent average speed

Slightly cooler than yesterday despite the sun being out. Still pleasant to be in shorts with long sleeve jersey

All this on my usual Chertsey / Thorpe roads
29.04 miles @ 17 mph
807 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/544006578


----------



## Roadhump (14 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today's target was April's 100km ride .before @Supersuperleeds points it out yes strava does say 55 miles When I've done 72.13 (honest) second day I've had issues with phone/ strava . Yesterday it stopped at 6 miles today it seemed to stopped after an hour then restarted when I recrossed my route .
> 
> This is where I checked my phone and discovered strava had paused at an hour and Id been out for 2 !! .



Don't know if this will help. Although I use Mapmyride rather than Strava, I had similar problems a few weeks ago. There seemed to be 2 main issues. The first was that I moved the app from the phone to its SD card, and the second which made it go very erratic was that I put the app in energy saving mode to preserve battery life. Since reversing these 2 space saving and energy saving measures, it has worked perfectly.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> I was considering the matter of taking the Dawes Kingpin on the Whitstable FNttC but I don't think I'm brave enough.


I'd take the Brompton but wouldn't risk the BSA on a FNRttC. The good thing about the L2B is that you have all day and there are plenty of mechanics!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (14 Apr 2016)

No riding for next 10 days but will be running after I finish work in these hills, Arachova, southern Greece


----------



## numbnuts (14 Apr 2016)

Did a 46 mile hilly ride yesterday, it nearly killed me, well my knees anyway, I was on my trike talk about slow average speed of 9.3 miles an hour it took me 4:57 hours.
I think my cleats must be at the wrong angle for my knees to be hurting after 23 miles as I didn't have anybody to come and pick me up I had to push on, today they feel OK so nothing damaged.....hopfully.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Apr 2016)

After a most unusual lay in, I headed out around 10am aiming for my April metric half. My last attempt ended badly, so I was a little apprehensive. Legs got another outing, and a lightweight long sleeve jersey with gilet was about right for the first 15 miles or so. I had a route planned on Garmin Connect, which I realised once again I had failed to send to the Edge 800, so I figured I'd wing it. All went well until I took an 'I know where I'm going' turn out of Windlesham towards Lightwater, and found myself on the M3 roundabout Thanks to the white van man who had my back round that one
Back into Windlesham, a few new roads for me before heading into Sunninghill, more new bits to Ascot before finishing off in familiar territory at WGP. Planned route through there got binned as a few roads closed in the Park, it seems polo season has started so may be connected to that.
A glorious day for it, and chuffed to bits to manage the April metric half and a fast pace for me, making the 50 in just shy of 2 hours with an average speed of 15.7mph
33.9 miles in total with 1093ft of climbing. Might have a day off tomorrow..


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Apr 2016)

It was a nice day for a ride, so I cracked out the BTWIN Riverside Hybrid, and went for a short ride to Winchester, then over to my mum's place.






Mmmmm cake.





The great hall.





Winchester through the West Gate.





Views into the water meadows.





Dinner 

https://www.strava.com/activities/545068912

Nice.


----------



## Old jon (14 Apr 2016)

The rest of life got in the way yesterday, so no ride. So, at ten o' clock this morning off I went. Three Holbeck lanes, Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Bridge, followed by the three rs of Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock. I think I suffered a headwind up Boot Hill, but anyway, turn right at the very top onto Red Hall Lane, Skeltons and Thorner Lane to follow. At the bottom of Church Hill the bike decided to turn right and head for Bramham, where the rider took the road out to Clifford.



Kept straight on to Boston Spa, turn left for Wetherby and at the roundabout I just turned onto the A 58 for Leeds and home. 31.3 miles happily ridden.


----------



## Alex H (14 Apr 2016)

The sun was shining today from the moment I got up until I shut the barn door setting out on the bike.  Fortunately it appeared from time to time on my circular route, starting off with Vayres - this is the church in the centre of the village.






Between Vayres and Viedeix, the road crosses a small stream. This is the river Charente, which rises in the village of Chéronnac, a few km to the south, before winding it's 381km journey to the sea at Rochefort.






A quick stop at Videix to see the 12th century church, then onwards to Pressignac.






Found these friendly horses by the road in Pressignac, then noticed the very large Centre Equestre des Lacs de Haute Charente, on the other side of the road 






From Pressignac it was downhill for quite a way to La Graine river, where the bluebells are out.





Uphill to Chassenon and into the valley of the Vienne ( the river is behind the tractor, somewhere)






A slight detour to avoid Rochechouart and I ended up here for a quick stop before the last 5km and hill (up) home.






The originally named 'Place du Chateau d'eau' 





50km in 2 1/2 hours with a quite surprising 738m of climbing.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Apr 2016)

Fitted Garmin vector 2s this morning. So as sun was shining went out for a test ride.

(New shoes too)

Found right hand cleat not adjusted right, kept popping out.

Shoe nice and light though and I have power data too now.
https://www.strava.com/activities/545166113

Shorts and short sleeve shirt too


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Apr 2016)

I went to see my mum in St Annes today. I drove there then rode my bike from her care home to Cleveleys and back, in total 15.5 miles. I think riding on the flat is over rated. It always seems to be windy and it's so monotonous. Anyway, cycling through Blackpool is dodgy! Taxis willing to cut you up, horse drawn carriages close passing and numpties just walking out in front of you like you aren't there! To add to that not one cyclist acknowledged my little waves, smiles or whatever. What an unfriendly place it is!


----------



## gbb (14 Apr 2016)

Not too much mileage for me lately but finish work at 3.30, home at 4, bike out 4.10...just a quick 17 miler, Whittlesea and back.
All in a moderate breeze, bright and sunny...lovely. No sooner home and grey rain bearing cloud is building


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2016)

Up with the lark, for me, this morning at 05:30 (!!) ready to ride over to a mates house to grab a quick espresso before heading out for a longish road ride.
The forecast wasn't looking too bad, but it was wrong. It was quite wet by the time I reached his place, but luckily my clothing kept most of the moisture out and I'd popped my waterproof toecaps in my jersey pocket so was able to keep my feet dry as well. The mudguards were handy as well 
Still, it eased of after a short while and became a pleasant day with little wind, which was nice. Even the odd bit of drizzle on the way round didn't dampen our spirits.

We rode through some lovely old local stone villages, such as Gretton, Cottingham and Rockingham before using a road marked as 'Closed' but we thought we'd take a chance and could always turn back if we couldn't get through. Luckily, it was only a short closure and we could walk alongside the hole on the footpath. Eventually, we got as far as Harringworth where we stopped to take a few pics of the Welland Viaduct.







It's a stunning piece of architecture, better shown ~here~

Onwards from Harringworth, we headed up a grind of a hill towards Deene and on to my next planned place to visit, Lyvenden New Bield, an old Elizabethan summer house that never did get finished!






As we were on about 55 miles by now, we popped into a Country Park cafe I've used before.






Lemon Drizzle cake, and a sausage roll straight out of the oven.. Lovely!

It was a straightish route home from here through a few more pretty villages and Burton Latimer. (A bit close to my workplace on a day off, but... Hey Ho)






A really enjoyable 77 miles, on a fairly lumpy route, back in time to wipe the bike down and put my feet up up the settee for an hour before dinner 

https://www.strava.com/activities/545057620


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2016)

My regular loop round Shrewsbury (clockwise direction tonight). Nothing really to report other than 3 bonfires encountered in the first 4 miles of the ride, so lots of smoke to breathe in .

No thunderstorms for us and so didn't get wet  but very gusty winds and seemed to be a Cyclists Headwind tonight, I.e in my face in whatever direction I went!

14.1 miles at 11.7mph avg


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2016)

@CarlP

We met a friend of yours this evening ....






What a star!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> @CarlP
> 
> We met a friend of yours this evening ....
> 
> ...



Oh cool! Nice chap ain't he? Did you ride along that section of route 5? It's in a shocking state and during the day there's loads of hgv's going up and down that road.


----------



## Old jon (15 Apr 2016)

Real life inflicted itself on me again today, at both ends of the time I take out for riding. BUT I still got 29.0 miles in. No difficult downhills, still less any strenuous uphills and the weather was kind also. One of those Fridays with nowt to moan about.

The usual Holbeck muddle to start off and then a boring bit of towpath to Viaduct Road :---



Cardigan Road and North Lane to the A 660 and a wind assisted pedal to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Breeze really, not a wind. All the way to the Dyneley Arms and a rather wonderful whizz down Pool Bank. Up the valley to Otley, some eating was done, and I took the boring A 660 again up that long and winding valley side to reach the Dyneley Arms from the other side and then reverse the outward route to return home. It is different scenery from the other side of the road. Lucky me !


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Apr 2016)

Two commutes from yesterday;

First a nice steady A10/Waterbeach cycle path run in and then an early bunk-off and a seemingly harder ride home although not much difference tome wise.

https://www.strava.com/activities/544862130

https://www.strava.com/activities/545179110

Club ride tomorrow and I was going to add a bit for this months 100k/Strava fondo;not looking to nice though,rain all day and low temps so will see how it goes and decide at the cafe stop what I do.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Apr 2016)

Tipping it down this morning but the radar showed a gap in the deluge heading my way. So I saddled up and headed out on roads that were showing signs of drying out. Not much wind out there so that was definitely a bonus. Some biggish puddles told the tale tho'. No worries as mostly they could be circumvented. My mind was wandering a bit but I did notice the superb displays of bluebells at the Rampings and then again at Strensham. Crikey the M5 was chock-a-block as I crested at Strensham. Poor b*gg*ers was my thought as I carried on down to the Severn and took the quiet lanes back home. I was quite surprised at my average pace when I had a look. One of my quicker outings for quite some time.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Apr 2016)

After yesterdays metric half I was having the day off, but decided a 4 mile pedal to the doctor and back would be better than taking the car. Dodged the showers, and was good to have a brief spin. Hoping to have some company on tomorrows ride, weather permitting.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Apr 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Two commutes from yesterday;
> 
> First a nice steady A10/Waterbeach cycle path run in and then an early bunk-off and a seemingly harder ride home although not much difference tome wise.
> 
> ...


This month's Strava 'Fondo, is 115 Km's.


----------



## Roadhump (15 Apr 2016)

I woke up at 5.15 am this morning and couldn't get back to sleep, I was so tired that I really didn't feel like any physical exertion, but decided the only way out of my zombie like haze was to force myself out into the fresh air. I went out not long after 10.00 am into the West Lancashire countryside, up to Hesketh Bank and Tarleton. The air quality was quite poor so the scenery wasn't anything to get excited about, but the very light wind made it a good morning for a ride. 

As I rode through the marshes dissected by Southport's northern Coast Road, there were suddenly thousands of midges battering my head and I had to make sure I kept my mouth closed to avoid any flying down the back of my throat. Flying insects can be a problem, especially in the summer, but I haven't known anything like that before, but I have heard it's very common in rural / coastal Scotland.

Many of the fields' surfaces are freshly ploughed soil and there were quite a few tractors doing more ploughing as I made my way through the agricultural land of Banks and Hesketh Bank. In Hesketh Bank I went past an old Methodist chapel that is fenced off and due for demolition. Built in 1938, it doesn't really seem that old to be demolished for a church, but the land has probably fetched a price too good to turn down.















From there I rode up Hesketh Lane, then back into the farmland in Tarleton, across the A565 into Mere Brow and then back into Banks, through Crossens at the north end of Southport and across Churchtown Moss then Birkdale Moss to wend my way home.

A tad over 30 miles at an average of 14.8 mph, a very enjoyable couple of hours on the bike, after which I felt far more refreshed and shook off my fatigue.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2016)

Up and out by 6.20 am this morning so a bit late for me !

Grabbed the Wester Ross as it has guards fitted as weather forecast was damp unsure which route and mileage as i set off , i took a left and headed towards town then decided a right would be good next so headed off towards Great Doddington , across hardwater and up to Grendon then more decisions as 3 ways out opted for the Easton Maudit road then Bozeat and on to the outskirts of Poddington and Hinwick before turning left and heading homewards via Irchester and Little Irchester where it was starting to drizzle , only 20.5 miles but just enough .


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> Oh cool! Nice chap ain't he? Did you ride along that section of route 5? It's in a shocking state and during the day there's loads of hgv's going up and down that road.


Very nice guy! To spend your holiday doing that shows uncommon dedication .... Chapeau.

Regarding the state of route 5, it's just a victim of the dreadful state of all roads around Abingdon (and much of Oxfordshire to be fair). What irks particularly is the state of the main Abingdon to Oxford road via Kennington which is heavily used by commuting cyclist. I'm surprised they are not on MTB's. :-(


----------



## User19783 (16 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very nice guy! To spend your holiday doing that shows uncommon dedication .... Chapeau.
> 
> Regarding the state of route 5, it's just a victim of the dreadful state of all roads around Abingdon (and much of Oxfordshire to be fair). What irks particularly is the state of the main Abingdon to Oxford road via Kennington which is heavily used by commuting cyclist. I'm surprised they are not on MTB's. :-(




I use the Bagley wood road, then Upper road, if i am going into Oxford, .


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2016)

User19783 said:


> I use the Bagley wood road, then Upper road, if i am going into Oxford, .


Never realised you're in my neck of the woods! 
I generally use that route coming back from Oxford, if I'm going in I tend to go either Oxford road to Hinksey or Wooton road to Botley .... I like the downhills!


----------



## User19783 (16 Apr 2016)

Yep, I live around here, but yet join your bike club, 
no,
that's a lie, I did join a few years back, but never went out for any rides . Maybe when I retire,

Cumnor hill, is horrible, maybe worst than Kennington road,


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very nice guy! To spend your holiday doing that shows uncommon dedication .... Chapeau.
> 
> Regarding the state of route 5, it's just a victim of the dreadful state of all roads around Abingdon (and much of Oxfordshire to be fair). What irks particularly is the state of the main Abingdon to Oxford road via Kennington which is heavily used by commuting cyclist. I'm surprised they are not on MTB's. :-(



I went along that on Wednesday, a shocking bit of road. Was that a group ride you were on?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2016)

User19783 said:


> Yep, I live around here, but yet join your bike club,
> no,
> that's a lie, I did join a few years back, but never went out for any rides . Maybe when I retire,
> 
> Cumnor hill, is horrible, maybe worst than Kennington road,


You'd of course be most welcome ... Free chip butties every Thursday too and all for a fiver a year :-)

To be honest it would be easier to name the decent roads to ride on rather than the carp ones.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> I went along that on Wednesday, a shocking bit of road. Was that a group ride you were on?


That was the Freewheeling Thursday evening "mellow cruisers" ride, our entry-level 15 to 20 miler. We'd been out to the Baldons and returned via Sandford lock.


----------



## rugby bloke (16 Apr 2016)

Simple plan - chuck the bike into the back of the car, take my daughter to her trampolining lesson and go for a nice ride in the couple of hours I had to fill. Pity the weather did not want to play ball. Expected the rain, put up with the wind, it is cycling after all ... but sleet ? That's not fair ! Cut short the ride by 30 mins when I lost feeling in my toes. The upside was that I found a nice loop around the edge of Northampton and felt good on the bike, even the short sharp climbs that are typical of the area. 56 mile Spires and Squires in a couple of weeks. I think I've got the legs but not expecting an impressive time.

Have to echo the comments about the state of the roads. Pretty appalling for most of the ride, could not take your eye of the road for a second.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2016)

Sounds like my last Friday, over here in the States, now enduring sunshine and 70F each day, so it'll be looking up soon.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2016)

A better day than forecast so out with the bike . Up through Newtown Linford and left up Ulverscoft lane and left up Polly Botts lane my favourite climb Left at the crossroads and into the rear of Markfield and round the into Thornton down past the reservoir and back to Markfield .On the downhill to Newtown I caught up a tractor on a bend so had to slow up before he turned off. In Newtown I went right to Groby instead of the short way home . Into Groby and back into Anstey and Home 16.9 miles done in an hour and 3 mins .Got home with cold feet was a bit chilly than expected .First ride I can remember not seeing another rider where is everyone ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> A better day than forecast so out with the bike . Up through Newtown Linford and left up Ulverscoft lane and left up Polly Botts lane my favourite climb Left at the crossroads and into the rear of Markfield and round the into Thornton down past the reservoir and back to Markfield .On the downhill to Newtown I caught up a tractor on a bend so had to slow up before he turned off. In Newtown I went right to Groby instead of the short way home . Into Groby and back into Anstey and Home 16.9 miles done in an hour and 3 mins .Got home with cold feet was a bit chilly than expected .First ride I can remember not seeing another rider where is everyone ?



I was out but went to Hallaton and back, saw one lad TTing and a group of four or five and that was it. Very quiet out


----------



## Tiny01 (16 Apr 2016)

Had a little ride out over to Witham today to visit mum for a cuppa , was a bit chilly in a keen North westerly but wrapped up warm & got on with it , stopped for a few mins near the river Blackwater & took photos of the river in flood after all the rain here in Essex yesterday , dropped in past paper mill lock little baddow on the way home & then out up north hill to Danbury & another quick picture at the duck pond & then home for lunch


----------



## rugby bloke (16 Apr 2016)

Only saw one other cyclist, just strangely enough was the one time I came across any driver stupidity. So the cyclist was coming towards me with a car waiting to over take, so far so sensible. Then as I'm passing the other rider the car decides its a good time to over take ! It's almost as if their patience setting for cyclists was set to 1. Once it reached 2 then they shifted into idiot mode ...


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2016)

It was sunny and dry and warm today ( according to the Met Office).So I donned the winter kit, got the Boardman Hybrid out, and did a ride down to Romsey. It was freezing and dull and wet. Still, I had a nice warm Coffee, then I was okay.

https://www.strava.com/activities/546898286
25.8 miles done.


----------



## thegravestoneman (16 Apr 2016)

Forced change of route today due to road closures, I chose off road rather than the same old usual route. A bit of decaying local industrial heritage today (the bridge not my trike), oh and a cow.


----------



## Old jon (16 Apr 2016)

Did the ride I started out to do last Tuesday, and it turned out a bit shorter than I thought it would. My map measuring needs to improve, I suppose, although it is not that important.

The ride. Last Exit from Holbeck, followed by a weather assisted trundle through Hunslet and up the hill, which allows me to freewheel down past Woodlesford station. That is another hill I have yet to ride up. It can wait its turn. Through Swillington and along the same road to Garforth and the weather started weathering on me. As it does. Around the north of Garforth, taking the Tadcaster road out, but turn left at the Aberford turnoff. The main street here was the A 1 in my much younger days, and today I followed this road across the A 64 and on to Bramham, which was similarly blessed with the A 1 until at least 1965. All this last bit was into quite a strong breeze, so it was quite a relief to turn off for Thorner . . .



and my average end to some rides of Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes followed by racing a double decker bus down Boot Hill. Grand end to thirty and a bit miles.


----------



## thegravestoneman (16 Apr 2016)

Old jon said:


> Did the ride I started out to do last Tuesday, and it turned out a bit shorter than I thought it would. My map measuring needs to improve, I suppose, although it is not that important.
> 
> The ride. Last Exit from Holbeck, followed by a weather assisted trundle through Hunslet and up the hill, which allows me to freewheel down past Woodlesford station. That is another hill I have yet to ride up. It can wait its turn. Through Swillington and along the same road to Garforth and the weather started weathering on me. As it does. Around the north of Garforth, taking the Tadcaster road out, but turn left at the Aberford turnoff. The main street here was the A 1 in my much younger days, and today I followed this road across the A 64 and on to Bramham, which was similarly blessed with the A 1 until at least 1965. All this last bit was into quite a strong breeze, so it was quite a relief to turn off for Thorner . . .
> 
> ...



I am sure we have crossed paths?


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2016)

A lovely ride in the bright sunshine but it was much colder than it looked and I stopped to put on the liners inside my gore winter gloves. Out to Haydock on the East Lancs cycle path, back through Culcheth, then over the Lancs to Astley. I decided to check out the path alongside the new guided busway but although it goes through some lovely countryside the path is very difficult to ride on because it's covered in a thick layer of loose gravel.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Apr 2016)

Arranged to meet with my occasional cycling buddy Ian for a ride today. Looking at the forecast we figured on heading out at 9 and back by 11 when the rain was due. The forecast was correct, and at 9 o'clock it wasn't raining. As we headed into Staines it became apparent that we had a bit of a headwind, it also started raining
From Staines it was a slog through Wraysbury, Horton and Datchet, where it stopped raining and there was even a hint of sunshine. From there it was into Eton don't you know, and new territory as I figured we'd go to the Olympic rowing lake at Dorney. Very nice to pedal alongside the lake, even if it did start raining again in earnest. Watched a bit of the triathlon which was on as we cycled along, they seemed to be going a bit quicker than us...
The plan had been a coffee stop at the café which I'm told was around there somewhere, but given we were both wet and didn't want to get cold we continued on, returning to Eton High Street before crossing the Thames into Windsor.
Up past the Castle, I had to stop for a photo while Ian continued on to the top. Is it a boat, or a bus? Nope, it's a Duck!





Just missed the changing of the guard, and had a nice pedal up to Rangers Gate, putting us into WGP. From there it's familiar territory home through the Park, Virginia Water and Lyne. By the time we got back to Ians door he'd done 30miles, and onarrival home I'd done 35.6 miles, longest for a long time.
Fantastic ride even of the weather wasn't in our favour, and rather pleasingly means I've completed 50% of my annual mileage target already.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Apr 2016)

7 out today including little me and Peter T. making a return after a 3 year layoff. It was cold today with a light dusting of snow on the hills and lots of water on the roads from last night's deluge. As we rode the sun took charge but the north wind kept the temps down a tad.

The call was Ledbury on the standard route out. All good although Rich began to tire as the ride progressed. Peter's return was going well. Jules seems to be on form at the moment. He's got his mojo back for sure. DeLilah's didn't have enough room for 7 so we ended up in Mrs Muffin's where the courtyard was sheltered and the sun shone so sitting out was indeed a pleasure.

Some wanted a shorter route back whilst others were up for a few more miles. So 4 of us headed off before the Wyche Cutting climb. Jules suggested we visit a friend's new house build in Cradley. Merv was actually there when we rolled up so we got the guided tour. Still lots of work to do but the layout was enough to reveal that this house would be superb when finished. Bit of a Kevin McLeod moment I suppose. We carried on the northern route around the Hills to notch up a good few (50) miles for a Saturday crew outing.


----------



## Old jon (16 Apr 2016)

thegravestoneman said:


> I am sure we have crossed paths?




We probably have. I have not met anyone on a trike since I started riding again last June, and I cannot recall meeting any monumental masons ever. Give us a clue?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2016)

Metric century day today. I know there is the forum ride to Llandudno coming up which will cover this and more but I wanted something in the bank just in case so planned to get out today.

Things didn't start off quite as planned, getting up to see a covering of snow outside  followed by the gritter going round (right, not taking the Raleigh out in that) so I procrastinated for a bit and had sort of resigned myself to doing it tomorrow instead. However, by 9am the snow had all but gone and although the wind was still pretty cold there was lovely  so I threw my stuff together, grabbed the knockabout bike and went out anyway.

With a northerly wind I wanted to ride against that first then have it helping on the way back so I was heading to Baschurch and Ellesmere, then across to Gobowen and Oswestry before heading south to Melverley, Westbury and back home.

The direct route to the northwest of Shrewsbury isn't that interesting so I took a more scenic way via The Quarry and along the riverside before rejoining the road through Montford Bridge to Baschurch. I was quite slow against the wind and the speedo was only showing an average of 12.2 mph by the time I got to Ellesmere where there was a pause for a bite to eat.

Turning west down the lanes to Gobowen the wind wasn't a problem any more but an unexpected road closure made up for that . Shropshire Council usually ensure there is cycle access through roadworks but this being quite a narrow lane and potentially a long way to come back to go round I decided to take a detour and rode some new-to-me lanes through Ebnal and Rhewl where I met a terribly indecisive driver who held me up while they decided "left or right?". I then took the wrong exit at the island in the centre of Gobowen and ended up going a longer way round town than intended.

Reaching Oswestry I had my lunch in my usual spot by the ancient hill fort (enjoy it while it lasts folks - if the developers get their way it'll have houses built right up to the foot of it. )

This was the bit I'd been waiting for - wind behind me and slightly downhill for the next five miles. A friendly BMW driver let me out into traffic in the centre of Oswestry then after negotiating slow traffic and a set of lights I was off at quite a respectable speed and leaving town at around 27mph. On the way through Maesbury Marsh the speed didn't drop below 20 then after the short climb up Woolston Bank it settled to around 15-16mph the rest of the way to Melverley. The big climb of the day between Prince's Oak and Halfway House didn't seem too bad with a little wind assistance.

Just outside Yockleton I passed a group of riders dealing with a snapped chain. I did ask if they were okay and they were so I pressed on again. The rest of the way was quite pleasant and as I had enough mileage in hand I finished by climbing over Lyth Hill rather than going to Condover as initially planned.

63.8 miles for the day at 13.2 mph average. Not as quick as some of you but I'm quite pleased with that as it was the knockabout bike.





Cold but nice down in The Quarry. Looking at Shrewsbury School up on the ridge.





Baschurch is still sleepy this morning.





En-route to Ellesmere......





....Which also isn't overly busy today.





On the way to Gobowen this tree caught my eye as it's in full leaf when most of its neighbours are still quite bare.





Drat! Wasn't expecting that! I decided to explore a bit.





Lunch stop at the foot of Oswestry Hill Fort.





Crossing the Severn into Wales for a short stretch.





I had to stop and take a phone call otherwise I'd have just scooted past some early Mayflower (common Hawthorn) blossom.





Not far from home now and a nice view of the Stretton Hills.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2016)

I got the road bike down from the wall where it had been hanging since the 31st January to give it a fettle but ended up giving a thorough clean and lube, then I did some cleat adjusting on some new shoes that I have had for about three years but never worn, then I went for a test ride round the village a couple of times, my god that bike flies compared the Hybrid, the Shopper and the MTB, light as a feather! If it's dry tomorrow I'll go for a proper ride on it.

No photos of the ride today so here's a photo of Nettiethedog after having finished off my cup of tea.


----------



## i hate hills (17 Apr 2016)

Managed to get the bike out the shed and do a wee 5 miler this afternoon. Not much to report , pretty uneventful i'm afraid. However i've been warmer in January, hope it gets warmer soon . Ride safe ...Mike.


----------



## i hate hills (17 Apr 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Simple plan - chuck the bike into the back of the car, take my daughter to her trampolining lesson and go for a nice ride in the couple of hours I had to fill. Pity the weather did not want to play ball. Expected the rain, put up with the wind, it is cycling after all ... but sleet ? That's not fair ! Cut short the ride by 30 mins when I lost feeling in my toes. The upside was that I found a nice loop around the edge of Northampton and felt good on the bike, even the short sharp climbs that are typical of the area. 56 mile Spires and Squires in a couple of weeks. I think I've got the legs but not expecting an impressive time.
> 
> Have to echo the comments about the state of the roads. Pretty appalling for most of the ride, could not take your eye of the road for a second.


Unlucky mate at least you had good intentions....bloody weather.


----------



## i hate hills (17 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> A better day than forecast so out with the bike . Up through Newtown Linford and left up Ulverscoft lane and left up Polly Botts lane my favourite climb Left at the crossroads and into the rear of Markfield and round the into Thornton down past the reservoir and back to Markfield .On the downhill to Newtown I caught up a tractor on a bend so had to slow up before he turned off. In Newtown I went right to Groby instead of the short way home . Into Groby and back into Anstey and Home 16.9 miles done in an hour and 3 mins .Got home with cold feet was a bit chilly than expected .First ride I can remember not seeing another rider where is everyone ?


Shivering ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2016)

I got out the Trek 600 and gave it a test ride, after changing from the Look clip in pedals to flats. This bike is a complete time capsule of 1985, right down to the hand built wheels with DT Swiss spokes as Trek supplied from the factory. A great machine. It still has a Stronglight Hinault headset, and I think the Look pedals were a period addition. Tricolor Shimano 600, Reynolds 531.I haven't fired it up yet, but this bicycle also came with a Cateye Micro bike computer complete with cadence sensor. I plied my usual testing and short range run for 7 miles to see about performance, and I had great weather for it today, highs around 80F and quite a few people on the road, including a fellow on a recumbent tricycle who had about 16 miles to go, and a few riders around I've seen before. Good to see everyone out and enjoying cycling in the (finally) warm weather.


----------



## Sillyoldman (17 Apr 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I got out the Trek 600 and gave it a test ride, after changing from the Look clip in pedals to flats. This bike is a complete time capsule of 1985, right down to the hand built wheels with DT Swiss spokes as Trek supplied from the factory. A great machine. It still has a Stronglight Hinault headset, and I think the Look pedals were a period addition. Tricolor Shimano 600, Reynolds 531.I haven't fired it up yet, but this bicycle also came with a Cateye Micro bike computer complete with cadence sensor. I plied my usual testing and short range run for 7 miles to see about performance, and I had great weather for it today, highs around 80F and quite a few people on the road, including a fellow on a recumbent tricycle who had about 16 miles to go, and a few riders around I've seen before. Good to see everyone out and enjoying cycling in the (finally) warm weather.



Any chance of pictures of the Trek?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2016)

@Gravity Aided I'd like to see a photo of the Trek too please.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Apr 2016)

Had a nice mtb session yesterday..dry weather but very wet under tyre..
got on well considering ive had a migraine for nearly a week, felt awfull all week..
Got Run Keeper on my phone now so i should get a better idea of my activity...


----------



## gavgav (17 Apr 2016)

A lovely sunny morning, but still cold, so layers needed for a short ride before my first cricket match of the season, this afternoon.

Headed out on a familiar road, but in a direction I rarely travel it in (because it's uphill most of the way ) through Betton, Cantlop, Pitchford and as far as Acton Burnell, where I turned off and passed Concord College.

I enjoyed the fast descent towards Evenwood and then there is a short steep climb onto Coundmoor, before a flatter section on one of the straightest roads there is. 

Saw loads of cyclists in this section, including a couple of group rides with about 20 to 30 riders in, all passing pleasantries and simply enjoying being out in the lovely sun.

I then branched off through Harnage and down to Cound, before the hilly section back home, via Eaton Mascott and Berrington.

Cows enjoying the sun at Eaton Mascott





A nice 18.1 miles


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> @Gravity Aided I'd like to see a photo of the Trek too please.




Trek 600 Closer on Stonebridge_edited-1 by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Trek 600 Closer on Stonebridge_edited-1 by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr



That's very smart.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2016)

Very sharp handling bicycle, the height of the frame makes those rear chain stays very short (relatively) for a sport/tourer . It was originally sold locally by the local Trek dealer. The only two labels are this dealers, and the 50th anniversary 531 tubing label, no license/registration labels, which are quite unsightly in this town. A few nicks in the Imron paint, but I can get Testors' French Blue, which is a perfect match, I am told. It still has the very pretty Trek headbadge in brass, as well.


----------



## Donger (17 Apr 2016)

13th club ride of the year, and not the best. Ridden at more like intermediate speed, and blew me out the back of the peloton repeatedly. Stuck with it until we'd done the day's big hill (Chalford Hill, on the way out of Stroud in the Cirencester direction) and ridden through the lovely village of Minchinhampton. Got dropped again before Nailsworth, then went my own way rather than hold everyone up.

I had to get back smartish to pack for my hols and help my neighbour fix a fence, so took the most direct route home through Nailsworth and Stroud. Had another game of Shimano Roulette on the way home, with the big ring only engaging intermittently. So I fiddled. (What could possibly go wrong?). Mistake! Then got overtaken by the rest of the group on the way home anyway! Got to Kingsway with the tail end of the peloton just visible in the distance in front of me. Another 36.4 miles, takes me up to 940 for the year so far.

Off for a Channel hop soon, so I'll be posting ride reports from Kent and the Pas de Calais later in the week. Fingers crossed, looks like the weather might just hold ....
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Apr 2016)

Lovely blue skies out there but still chill air. Just a quick one today around the standard 34 mile loop. Lots of riders out and about some even in shorts. To chill for me yet. I upped my pace quite a bit over the final 14 miles, giving Sara P. a cheery "Hi" as I went past her group. My extra efforts paid off in that I notched the average pace up to set a fastest paced ride this year. Must be spring.....


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2016)

So after a week in Mallorca and a week in Holland, including a nice 20 mile ride in a 360° headwind yesterday round the Hook of Holland I thought I'd nip out on my road bike this morning.
I was suckered by the bright sunshine, for the past 2 weeks it = warmth...

Not here, not today!

I was out in shorts and my summer weight road bike shoes. Big mistake!

Down and around to Chapel Hill, then up over to Barrington, nearly as many cyclists as in Mallorca! There were cowslips and bluebells flowering away in the verges.

A short spell on the A603 before turning for Wimpole. The queue to get into the driveway for the estate must have been 150 cars long, but I rolled on by.

Just past the entrance in the paddock I saw the funniest thing. A little black lamb was doing what lambs do, having a gambol in the sun. The 2 shire horses were in a world of their own until one of them saw the lamb from the corner of an eye.
They were off like a shot!!! They crapped themselves as horses will do. The lamb followed on, spooking the silly buggers even more! I got a picture just as they stopped






The pair of them were giving the lamb dirty looks.

Up the hill and saw a swallow, then some goldfinches before turning for the Gransdens. Saw another swallow before I got home.

Just over 30 miles today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/547958500

I'm missing Mallorcan sun and Dutch cycle lanes!


----------



## gbb (17 Apr 2016)

I don't like the cold...
Sun was streaming inthe windows this morning, looking good I thought. General busying myself around the house and out on the bike at 11am. Got 1/2 mile down the road....turned round to put my jacket on..too blooming chilly.
P'boro, toward Wansford, Kings Cliffe, Apethorpe, Nassington, Elton and back to P'boro.
26 miles at the ungodly speed of 14.5mph...why do I even bother clocking the averages like I used to, I'm not going to turn the clock back 10 years am I... 

A good few RedKite, a Buzzard, bluebells are poking through, primroses alongside the verges...springs well on the way...ooh and a good few swallows flitting across farmland.

And home to a lovely roast pork sunday dinner


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Apr 2016)

Up to Weston, then Clothall to Baldock and then Gregg's at Letchworth for coffee and a sausage roll. It was then that the key snapped in my lock...
Wilko cutters at £3.99 will eventually chew through a cable lock. DAMHIKT.
Back home via Willian, for 22 single speed miles


----------



## Mrs M (17 Apr 2016)

After yesterday's snow I looking forward to getting out today 
Mr M wanted to watch the football and his legs were too tired from golf yesterday ( played at Trumpton and got soaked) so I went out alone.
Nowhere in particular just toddling around enjoying the sun  and signs Spring may be here at last.
Testing out my new jacket and a bit too warm for today. 
Good for sweating off a few lbs I thought (kind of mobile sauna  so I carried on).
Only out for around an hour or so as a few things to do this aft', may go out again later though .


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Apr 2016)

125km +980m.

Then ran 10.5km, +75m.


----------



## CharlieB (17 Apr 2016)

Last night, I was struggling for somewhere to go today. Then this thread appeared in the Café. Curiosity fired, and Soulbury being only 20 miles from me, it became the mid-point for a nice little Chilterns circular. More like a very elongated north-south rectangle, truth be told.
Nonetheless a very nice 41 miles with 665m of climbing from Chesham via Pitstone, Cheddington, Mentmore, Wing, Soulbury, Stewkley, Wingrave, Long Marston, Tring (and the awful Hastoe Hill, which I've never yet succeeded in riding all the way up) and Chesham.
I'd recommend the Chilterns to anyone.
For much of the route, a humungous sportive was coming in the opposite direction - I would estimate at least 400 riders strung out over 15+ miles.
Thank you to @Inertia for posting the thread in the first place.
I'd post a photo of the offending boulder to prove it, but I can never get photos to post on here!


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2016)

Club run with the H & DW
Weather was odd, started really cold with a hard frost
When the sun was out and we were in a more sheltered place it seemed OK
Sun in and it seemed different

We went to Marlow, going via Old Windsor, Eton Dorney, Maidenhead and Cookham
Garden centre where our stop was, was outside Marlow at the top of a fairish hill

Suitably replenished (though not with anything hot as there was apparently a fair wait), we headed through Hurley and Warren Row
Those who hadn't seen it had a peek at the Velolife cafe that we stopped at three or so weeks ago
Some nice quiet roads on some of this route
Route continued through White Waltham and onto the familiar Drift Road, through the Park with a diversion and home

Still getting used to the Different pedals and shoes, and cleat position on the left needs a tweak.

54.31 miles @ 15.3 mph, and 1677 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/548107918


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Apr 2016)

Today was lovely sunshine and I saw many riders out riding, some as large groups, some in pairs and many single riders. It was still a little cool but the ride was very satisfying and a distance of 44.2 Kms achieved. When I got home my wife had prepared a very tasty OXTAIL meal which disappeared very quickly.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2016)

CharlieB said:


> Last night, I was struggling for somewhere to go today. Then this thread appeared in the Café. Curiosity fired, and Soulbury being only 20 miles from me, it became the mid-point for a nice little Chilterns circular. More like a very elongated north-south rectangle, truth be told.
> Nonetheless a very nice 41 miles with 665m of climbing from Chesham via Pitstone, Cheddington, Mentmore, Wing, Soulbury, Stewkley, Wingrave, Long Marston, Tring (and the awful Hastoe Hill, which I've never yet succeeded in riding all the way up) and Chesham.
> I'd recommend the Chilterns to anyone.
> For much of the route, a humungous sportive was coming in the opposite direction - I would estimate at least 400 riders strung out over 15+ miles.
> ...


Yes I did Chiltern Sportive (the wiggle one) last year, quite tough


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2016)

Rode the GHS Memorial Ride from Dewsbury-Pocklington; 100 miles in under 8 hours to get a certificate.

Well, I _was _supposed to be riding it with my club but tagged onto a couple of local fast clubs with a few others. The result is that I saw them at the mid-point (they arrived as I was leaving after lunch) and they're still out there ... somewhere.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2016)

Today's target was 50 miles. Out a 0930 into sunshine if still a bit chilly . Anstey to Cropston and Id already passed more cyclist than yesterday's 17 mile passed the couple who live near me getting on there tandem .Round the back of Bradgate park and into Swithland and Quorn and Rothley for a bit of strava segment chasing and onto Cossington . Where once again my phone stopped recording strava at the same point as last week. Up humble lane and up the Wreake valley The roads seem to have become a super cycle highway I've never seen so many riders everyone was out .Through Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby to Asfordby and up Saxilby hill into Saxilby and Grimston and out to Willoughby on the Wolds On to Wysall ,Costock ,East Leake ,West Leake and Sutton Bonnington where I stopped for a rest and looked at my phone to see it had stopped recording . On to Normanton on Soar up the climb out of the village . Through Stanford on Soar and a call of nature was called for .Just got going again on a climb when a guy on a roadie flew by me . So competitive me came out and started chasing him down but he was properly flying I was holding him but not gaining at the junction at Cotes he went left but I went straight on through the bollards .as I came to the junction guy on the roadie went by as he'd been to the junction and swung a left .He had dropped his pace so as I was going right i pulled alongside he was surprised to see me don't think he knew I took the short cut . Right up Cotes lane and the next thing he flew by me again think I upset him so full gas again managed to hold him for a while but he was slowly pulling away but at the last climb he slowed and a took loads of distance back got to with 10 yards by the t junction but he got a traffic break but I had to wait for quite a while so that was the end of the silly racing. From Barrow on Soar to Quorn ,Mountsorrel and up the nasty short steep climb of bond lane .Then Rothley Cropston and Home 57.7 miles in the bag in sunny but still a bit chilly . loads of riders today including 3 tamdens 1 of which were a young couple I find most tandems riders are of the more mature vareity . Oh the the segment chasing went well I am now King of the mountain  my first one ever something I never thought I could get .I suspect my mates who follow me on strava will be attempting this segment soon  I'm ready for you


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Apr 2016)

As the weather forecast looked fine & because of a 50% discount offer I made a last minute decision to book the Longleat Lionheart sportive today, just for somewhere different to ride. (although I hadn't taken into account leaving home at 6am to get there!)

A frosty car greeted me & the temperature was still below freezing upon arrival at the start so winter clothing was in order as we wound our way around the estate & onto the first climb of the day, just 3 miles in & averaging 8% gradient, so a bit of a shock to the system but easily dispatched with still fresh legs.

The next 30 or so miles were up & down on country lanes, some muddier than others & in pretty poor condition if I'm honest so the feed stop at 33 miles in the village of Bruton was a welcome break from the battering my hands & arse were taking from the roads. 

Suitably refreshed it was onto arguably the toughest shortish climb I've done, named King Alfreds Tower it was a closed road climb & a 1.4 mile 518ft jobby, with the last third of a mile a 14% gradient so every ounce of strength was required to haul myself to the top where a small crowd had gathered to urge people on & commiserate with the odd one or two that walked it. 

More muddy lanes followed through the ups & downs of the Wiltshire & Somerset countryside & the organisers even managed to fit two more category 4 climbs in before the end, the last of which on 51 miles was certainly not appreciated by my legs.

61.3 miles & it warmed up & stayed dry but at an average of 77 feet of climbing per mile it was a tough old day & I even got cramp in my leg on the drive home which was a little inconvenient to say the least!! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/548165572


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2016)

After showering and having something to eat after this mornings ride Mrs Dave said "what are we doing now?"
We ended up going out on our road bikes. She hasn't been on hers in ages and after commuting to work on a hybrid, then in Holland on a fully loaded tandem she realised that her Trek Lexa is very nice indeed.
Down to Boxworth and on past the highland cows through Connington where we saw a fella In a bright pink Planet X and pink overshoes, top bloke!
Over the A14 into Fenstanton, then before you know it, we're in St Ives, I forget that we end up here....
She gave it some welly coming back down the busway. Yesterday we were cycling in Holland....







Cambridgeshire windmills too! And a space ship.....

She's amazed how much stronger she feels from doing all the tandem riding which is grand!

26 miles this afternoon, mostly sunny.







https://www.strava.com/activities/548301758/


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Apr 2016)

Just a short one to Stokes Bay and back today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/548284292

The actual purpose of the ride was to scope out where the St. John's Ambulance place was, I'm doing another First Aid course next weekend.






Cake in the sun.





Lovely day down there today.






Memorial to the Canadian troops, who left for Normandy in WWII.

Then onwards to my mum's place to pick this up.






So now it's all official.


A nice day, a nice ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Apr 2016)

Apologies, I'm a day late (again...)

Stuff to do yesterday morning, so it was gone 1 o'clock by the time I'd finally got out on the bike. I'd forgotten to check the forecast before setting off, but the bright sunshine made a nice change. I had a tricky side wind as I rode up Leeds Road to Scholes, but I was quite sheltered on the run up to Barwick by either hedgerows or the lie of the land. And the side wind became a tailwind as I turned down Long Lane to Garforth  (downhill with the wind at your back - cycling bliss!).
From Garforth it was the A642 up to Aberford, with a quick zip along Bunkers Hill into the wind and then right and under the A1(M) bridge and up the hill to Lotherton Hall. Along Copley Lane to the Coldhill Lane towards Saxton, where I stopped just short of the village at Linda's Bench for a drink and a couple of photos:







Don't be fooled by the blue sky - looking around there were showers lingering about (but more on that later). It was weird looking down at the three power stations of the Aire Valley, but with nothing coming from the cooling towers at Ferrybridge now the coal fired plant has closed (you can just make out the cooling towers of Drax and Eggborough in the pics above).
Back on the bike and up to Towton and the A162, then past the Ulleskelf turning (where a numpty in a Vectra looked straight at me, then pulled out, paused, looked at me again and then drove on the wrong side of the road...) and down the hill, taking the left to Stutton.
Cock Beck was in full flow, unsurprisingly given the rain we've had this week. Over the bridge and up through the village then on towards the Garnet Lane climb as the sky started to darken.
A few spots of rain, then a few more, then it started hailing giving me extra encouragement to get a wriggle on to the slight shelter of the trees.
It only lasted a few minutes but hail stones don't half smart don't they?
Anyway, over the bridge above the A64 and on towards Bramham.
As I turned onto Toulston Lane the weather did that freaky sort of thing that you can only get in Britain. I was cycling along in bright sunshine, with blue sky to my left. However the wind was really blowing across from the right peppering me with more hailstones being blown pretty much horizontally from that side of the road where it was getting darker by the minute. With nowhere to shelter I pressed on, admiring just how much hailstones do sting 
Arriving at the top of Bramham as the hailing stopped, I turned right to tackle the Windmill in the best direction (downhill), although this was largely into the wind so no new record set today. Along the lane and just as the road narrows going into Clifford another numpty in a Peugeot saw me approaching and decided that he simply couldn't possibly wait one second and drove his car right in the middle of the gap forcing me to all but stop.
Through Clifford and the quick descent into Bramham, then the Col de Town Hill, although any hope of a quick (wind assisted) time was dashed by yet another numpty in a car on the approach.
Back down and round to to the bridge over the A1(M), then the long run to Thorner via Wothersome Dip, with the wind largely behind me at times (very unusual on this stretch). Through the village and the long climb up to Skeltons Lane, then Coal Road and on to home with a couple of quick loops round the block to ensure I got a metric half in.

*31.51 miles *(50.71 km) in *2 hrs 12 min*, at an average of *14.2 mph* and *1,866 feet climbed*, which will do me nicely.
It's another metric half to add to the challenge and on a day when I wasn't sure I'd get out at all, or for how long if I did - so it's all good, despite the "interesting" weather.
Quite a few other cyclists out too, which is always nice to see.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2016)

Solo ride today headed out early decided on winter jersey and fingerless gloves regretted that after a couple of miles as my fingers were bloomin cold ! Manned it out though lol. Went through Taplow Cliveden up to Beaconsfield through to Hazlemere (where I grew up) then off to Hughenden Wycombe Marlow Henley where the river looked bootiful in the sunshine...









Henley Bridge...




Then pushed on up Henley hill to Velolife cafe at Warren Row for a couple of Lattes and a piece of cracking Lemon drizzle cake. Then headed through towards Twyford White Waltham and home. Very uneventful but have completely fallen in love with my new bike time to get rid of the fugly pedals now and get something a bit more sleek .

Just over 48.5 miles in 2 hours 48 with 1597 ft of climbing and a 17.4 mph avg.

https://www.strava.com/activities/547877373


Cheers
Mark


----------



## mark st1 (17 Apr 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Club run with the H & DW
> Weather was odd, started really cold with a hard frost
> When the sun was out and we were in a more sheltered place it seemed OK
> Sun in and it seemed different
> ...



We must have cycled on a hell of a lot of the same roads today and stopped at the same place.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Apr 2016)

Right, now I've posted yesterdays ride, here's todays effort: 

Sunday is fun day, so out on the hybrid for another mainly off road loop to Aberford and back in the glorious sunshine.
Local Roads down to the bridge over Cock Beck and onto Wood Lane to Scholes. Which was an absolute mud bath, bringing me to a stop almost as soon as I'd crossed the bridge. Diverting round the worst of it, I got back on the lane about a hundred yards up the hill, but it was still almost as bad with streams of water running down the hill. I know we've had a bit of rain this week, but I wasn't expecting it to be this bad.  Eventually the lack of grip forced me off the bike and I had to push it for a minute or two until firmer ground was found.
Anyhow, past the burnt out car at the end of the lane and onto Scholes Main Street (am I selling this as somewhere to watch the TdY next month?  ) and a burst of speed down the hill, shedding mud from the tyres as I went. Round the Coronation Tree and onto the bridleway, Bog Lane. The name seemed very appropriate today as the surface was not only wet and muddy, but had been churned up something terrible by a tractor.
I might be having fun plugging through the mud, but I wouldn't be setting any records today. Past a very forlorn looking dog walker and his rather muddy hound, and up the hill into the woods, for the descent down Barnbow Lane. Another rider was slogging up the hill on his MTB, so I paused to let him through the narrow bit near the top and set off, passing a very hacked off looking woman pushing her MTB up the hill about half way down (was she with the bloke I'd just passed - hopefully he was waiting at the top or he would be in bother! ). Progress was slowed as I approached a couple of horse riders from behind and given the narrowness of the route plus the mud, I let them clear the left turn I was going to take before setting off.
Left for a quick run parallel to Cock Beck and then over the golf course on the bridleway (I notice that the golfists have put up signs referring to the "footpath", but it's a bridleway and is shown as such on the definitive map) then past the farm shop and onto tarmac for the run out to Long Lane.
Straight over and onto Parlington Lane / NCN R66. Quick run down the hill, passing a family of 3 MTB'ers heading in the opposite direction, before I had to say a firm "excuse me" to a group of walkers who were spread out across the whole lane (and had steadfastly ignored a polite ring of the bell on approach). Around the closed gate and up the hill, dodging the puddles and craters.
A pleasant run down to the fishing lakes and back onto the traditionally muddier section of the route through Parlington Woods, which didn't disappoint.
As I approached the haunted tunnel I realised that I'd only got my "be seen" flashing light on the bike. As I entered the tunnel I remembered i was also wearing sunglasses... Still, there was just about enough light from the ventilation shafts and the depth of water / mud in the tunnel ensured i wasn't stopping to take my shades off! I think there was about 6 inches of standing water at the far end.

Through all that and on for a straight forward run to Aberford, where I turned right and headed up the hill to the Almshouses for a drink and an energy bar in the sunshine.







Back on the bike and retraced my route back through the woods and the tunnel (shades still on ) and out onto the more open section of the route.
Just before the downhill section, I encountered the group of walkers from earlier now heading back the way they'd come and who were (you've guessed) spread out all across the way and had to be asked to "excuse me" again.
Down the hill , round the gate and back up to Long lane, where I decided to head on road to Garforth and then take the bridleway back from there.
Onto Nanny Goat Lane where a couple more horseriders were approaching, so I stooped to give them room, which brought about a cheery thanks and a bit of a chat, then up the hill past the stables and onto the bridleway (more mud!).
Down under the M1, then the quick run to Manston Lane passing yet another horse rider who wanted to race me (fortunately the horse was above such things! ). Onto the tarmac up to Barnbow against the wind, then Pendas Fields and down to Barwick Road, then on to home, with a final lap around the block to push the mileage on.

*14.1 miles* (22.7 km) in *1 hr 25 mins* at an average of *9.9 mph* and with just *663 ft* climbed. Good fun, if a bit messy (everything I was wearing is in the washer) but what a good way to spend a Sunday morning.


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2016)

Prodded by reading @CharlieB's report to get out I did the longest flattish ride you can do from here - via Hyde Heath, the Lee, St Leonards and Cholesbury to Wigginton. Where the churchyard has a rather lovely patch of fritillaries.





Then I retraced my steps. There's a patch of something I don't recognise and don't think I've seen before in the verges on the way. A lovely little white bell-like flower which gives a subtle white glow alongside the bluebells just emerging.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Apr 2016)

Just a short one in the sunshine today with my brother. I'd hoped to get him to do something around 30 miles but he was feeling a little under the weather so we aimed for 20 instead.

The planned route was to be on familiar ground to Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington and into The Quarry in the centre of Shrewsbury before heading home.

We started off by climbing over Lyth Hill, which was very busy with people parking up to walk, then dropping down the other side. Doug seemed a little distracted today so sailed straight past the junction where I'd planned to turn off. This wasn't a problem though as we continued up the climb to Cantlop instead and turned left dropping down to Cantlop Bridge (recently named as one of the top ten places to play Pooh Sticks by a national newspaper ) followed by the next right through Berrington and Cross Houses.

At Atcham we took the scenic route through Attingham Park (packed with visitors today) and onwards to Upton Magna, catching up with another couple of cyclists on the way. Lots of people obviously had the same idea today as there were plenty of other riders about which is always good to see.

Having taken the old canal path from Uffington we headed along the riverside into The Quarry which, like elsewhere was packed with visitors. A dog show in the park helped with this and was where we caught up with my parents and sister who had taken Rubens (the spaniel) to see how he got on (no rosettes for him this time )

We didn't stay long as Doug didn't want his leg muscles to stiffen up so it was back on the road heading for home.

A pleasant 22 miles at around 11.5 mph average.





Doug at Attingham Park


----------



## Littgull (17 Apr 2016)

Like a lot of CCers it is often a juggling act to fit in a 3 hour + ride at the weekend as Mrs Littgull has things planned for both of us at some point in the day and that doesn't include cycling. Family commitments mean a long day ride is only possible every few weeks and with visits to and from my youngest son, daughter in law and 2 year old grandson there often seems not enough days in the week to do everything desired. But today I managed to slot in a wonderful 48 mile ride. I had planned to have a bit of a lie in and set off about 10 am but our elderly dog woke up much earlier than normal due to the call of nature so I was actually up and outside at 7 am. It was very cold and frosty. a thick white frost though even at that early time the sun had risen and I could see the hard frost beginning to thaw. I was up and out on the road by 8 am after a fortifying bowl of hot porridge and a couple of rounds of peanut butter on toast all washed down with a mug of tea.

I had enjoyed planning my route last night and this was it - (Home) Littleborough, Rochdale, Bury, Walshaw, Affetside, Turton, Edgworth, (then a 21 mile elevated loop around the West Pennine Moors along a very quiet scenic route via Crowthorne, Belthorne, Darwen, Blacksnape, Edgworth (again), Hawkshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, over the Scout Moor road to Norden, Rochdale and finally home in Littleborough. Stats were 47.8 miles, ride time 3 hours 31 mins, total ascent 3,624 ft.
An immensely enjoyable ride. The 10 mile Littleborough to Bury route is normally very traffic choked on a weekday (as I ride it twice a week to work) but at a weekend and early am a different proposition and actually quite scenically pleasant once through Rochdale on to the Rochdale/Bury Old Road. There were very few car drivers about at that early time. In fact there were more cyclists than drivers.
I will have a chat with my friend @ColinJ when we next meet as I think the moorland loop I did this morning has good potential to include within a future forum ride.
Now, I will attempt to load some pictures of my ride. The snow was still very much in evidence on the high moors. Don't hold your breath though as the last time I tried this I failed miserably to upload them.


----------



## Hyslop (17 Apr 2016)

Interesting one today.After a bit of a false start,returning(after about 400 yards!)to replace my 3/4s with leg warmers,I set off into what increasingly felt like a gale,such that at one point I was making all of 12mph.Never mind I thought,could be raining,lets go and play.Well half way round,on the Solway,I stopped for a breatherand popped into the little bothy at Boustead Hill.There on the bench was an iPhone.Assuming this had been left by someone walking the wall,I looked left and right for a likely owner.Not a soul in sight.......what to do now?I found a phone number in it and rang.....no the lady didn't its owner but two of her clients(tour operator)were walking to Bowness that day and she gave me the name of the guesthouse.Oh well,4 miles against the wind then!At this point,a Police dog van hove to beside me and after a short conversation(Cumbria Police no longer accept Lost Property,and I knew this-the onus is on the finder to locate the owner)that kind Bobby offered to take the phone to the guesthouse in the hope that he would find the owner there.Well done that man,I say proof positive that there are good people all around us-and.......he saved me 4 more miles against the wind!! Good man indeed.


----------



## Sillyoldman (17 Apr 2016)

Lovely thanks for the Picture Gravity Aided


----------



## Aravis (17 Apr 2016)

I have something of a cautionary tale from today's ride. All year I've been wanting to go over 1000 feet as it's been longer than I care to remember since I'd done so. I picked out a road on the ridge to the west of Herefordshire's Golden Valley, close to what Ordnance Survey calls Urishay Common. The best way up was fairly obvious, but when I tried to put what looked like the natural descent to the north into both BikeHike and RideWithGPS, they persistently tried to send me a different way. Predictably perhaps, on the steepest part of the descent the road was in an advanced stage of disintegration and I had to walk - not quite the reward you're looking for after a big climb. So next time it looks as though the online route planners might be trying to tell me something, I will listen. The ride is here:

https://www.strava.com/activities/548440338

After a cold start the weather today was perfect. All day the views were spectacular. On the wildlife front, two close passes from sparrowhawks were the highlights.

I was keen to do a century to take me to 249, and I can now enjoy planning number 250. It still seems a bit unreal; just a few months ago I was certain these days were past and I fully expected to take the number 236 to the grave.

Like many on this forum I've been suffering for a long time with foot pain - right foot in my case. Because the pain doesn't hang around long after stopping I'd tended to forget about it between rides. Having read around I tried moving the (Look) cleats back about a centimetre, and although I think I have to accept that there is some long term damage, the change certainly seemed to make the condition more manageable. There was much more freedom to flex the toes whilst pedalling, whereas before there wasn't much I could do to help between stops.

All in all a thoroughly entertaining and enjoyable day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2016)

Native Violet also_edited-1 by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr
Usual 7 miles ride today, just some more testing of the Trek 600, and taking pictures of the Native Violet, State Flower of Illinois. Beautiful day, although about 10 degrees above normal this time of year, if I reckon properly and memory serves.
82F
Winds SW12G17
Relative humidity 25%(!!!!!)
Barometer 30.30
Clear
But weather will worsen as "The Omega Effect" moves east. It's already cloudier than yesterday, but not as much as tomorrow. I don't think we'll see rain until Wednesday.


----------



## thegravestoneman (18 Apr 2016)

Old jon said:


> We probably have. I have not met anyone on a trike since I started riding again last June, and I cannot recall meeting any monumental masons ever. Give us a clue?


I guess I may have been mistaken , you have a lookylikey cycling about.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Apr 2016)

DCLane said:


> Rode the GHS Memorial Ride from Dewsbury-Pocklington; 100 miles in under 8 hours to get a certificate.
> 
> Well, I _was _supposed to be riding it with my club but tagged onto a couple of local fast clubs with a few others. The result is that I saw them at the mid-point (they arrived as I was leaving after lunch) and they're still out there ... somewhere.


Good speeds there. I could do that for a 50 but not 100


----------



## Old jon (18 Apr 2016)

thegravestoneman said:


> I guess I may have been mistaken , you have a lookylikey cycling about.



Yup, I do get mistaken for other folk.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Apr 2016)

On Saturday I had a very brief ride on Dartmoor.

I had to go down with an empty car to pick my son and three others up from a Ten Tors practice hike. I went down a bit earlier than requested with the thought of getting a ride along the Granite Trail in.

However, on arrival the Explorer leader told me that the team had made excellent time and were going to be in early. He pointed me in their general direction and off I went on my Defy. My son was very surprised to see me turn up like that.

It was a stunningly beautiful afternoon. So although I drove 200 miles for a 1.8mile ride, it was very enjoyable.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2016)

Yesterday's ride, as usual..
After a late finish, with ice being scraped off the car, and an 01:30 bedtime, I was up at 07:30 to ride the long way round to No.1 daughters house so she could drive us to Pitsford Res for a reasonably fast walk round.






The frost was still in the shady bits on the way over, but in the clearings, it was defrosted and steaming gently in the sunshine. Surprisingly, there were no dog walkers in the woods I cut through. Usually I see the same people out and about and wave a 'hello' at them.

After 7 miles, I was at her house where I had a quick cuppa before we headed off.






Once we'd completed the 7 mile circuit, I treated us to an ice cream. By the time we'd finished, it was, as expected, heaving there with walkers, joggers, dogs, bikes and flies! Still, all part of a beautiful sunny Sunday. Still, at least we missed most of the crowds as we were there earlyish.

Once back at hers, the rest of the family had gone out for some fresh air as well, so I had drink before aiming off vaguely homewards but wanted to stretch my legs a bit more. I then rode down towards Billing and the banks of the River Nene and the Washlands to the back side of Billing Aquadrome (heaving as well) to a quieter track home.






Apart from all the cables and pylons spoiling the view, it's a lovely peaceful place to ride.

Back home on a total of 23 miles, with 7 walked and 16 miles ridden just in time to shower, have some lunch and go to w*rk.. Boooo.

The ride(s):
https://www.strava.com/activities/548027363
The walk, part of her London Marathon training for next Sunday:
https://www.strava.com/activities/547878995


----------



## Jon George (18 Apr 2016)

Winter miles equals summer smil - ... No, wait, fools rush in. Out today on Patsy #1 The Carbon (only about the third time this year I've used her) and thought 'this is brilliant!' - I was riding my #1 bike, I had on shorts and no arm warmers, those winter miles were surely paying off.
No, the sun may have been ahead of me, but I had made the rookie mistake of forgetting such a terrific increase in speed from not using Patsy #2 The CX was not because of using a lighter bike, but that I had quite the tailwind.
9 miles out at Kirton I turned back into a wicked headwind and looming rain clouds. 
It was a race I won, but I think I need to take the time to look at the weather forecast more often.


----------



## User33236 (18 Apr 2016)

My ride yesterday (didn't get time to comment on it last night so please do forgive me that it's not a 'today' ride ) was the some what misnamed Manchester - Chester - Manchester Sportive which starts form a leisure centre in Poynton and runs out into Cheshire , omitting Chester itself by a number of miles, before returning to the leisure centre. Listed as a 100 mile ride we ended up doing 105. We had one small detour of about a mile due to a misplaced / confusing marker. Overall the course seemed to be a mile or three longer than stated but then it's better long than too short .

Was my first big ride after breaking my wrist mid January which kept me off the bike entirely for 7 weeks and slow build up after, my longest ride being 30 miles. Overall in was well organised and very enjoyable in the knowledge you have a hotdog and onions waiting for you at the finish.

My fitness was certainly tested with the last 30 or so miles being hard work but overall I'm happy with my time of 6:45 given it's my first real long ride in over 13 weeks.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Apr 2016)

Three rides over the week-end;

First was the club Saturday run and as it was making it's way through Ely from Witchford(usual Saturday start) thought I'd join up as they were going through.So ambled down to were I usually join and as I was a bit early thought I'd keep going at an easy pace and they would catch me up rather than hanging about in the cold drizzle.

So,kept going and no sign,got to Littleport and over the roundabout and on to black horse drove;kept going and after a bit saw a group ahead but when I got a bit closer realised it was the easy group(they go via a slightly shorter route)so after a quick nature stop carried on and with still no sign of the mods I sped up to catch the first group where I was told"Oh there's only one group today",

Rode to the Welney bird place for the stop and carried on back with them before jumping off and taking the short cut back to Ely as had a few things to do at home.

Not the nicest of days but the Sportful no rain kit kept dry and snug.

https://www.strava.com/activities/546826852

Yesterday was two rides;

First a little 20kms with the better half;

https://www.strava.com/activities/547940449

And then a blast on my own;

https://www.strava.com/activities/548155779

A good 260kms for the week although still haven't done a proper long ride yet this month but hopefully will get one in this week.

No ride today,but should be a commute tomorrow and weather permitting a long one on Thursday.


----------



## Old jon (18 Apr 2016)

Do weather forecasters ever look out of the window? I looked and better looked around all points of the compass. Could I see any fog? Could I sniff. So off went I in the direction of away, which is a different way of saying 'three sides of Holbeck' I guess. Into Hunslet and quickly out again to cross the river at Crown Point Bridge, and a very brisk ride up to the clock at Oakwood. The weather was being very kind. Boot Hill not quite so sprightly, but still wind assisted, and turn right at the top on Red Hall Lane, Skeltons Lane and Thorner Lane. Through Thorner and take the left branch at the bottom of Church Hill ( Milner Lane ? ) which takes you ( me ) towards East Rigton. There is a slightly too long sharp hill after the last of the houses, at the top of which is another Thorner Lane. Glad I am not a postman. In East Rigton turn right onto Rigton Green which eventually drops into Collingham. I do like this road, just wish there was a bit more of it.



Turn right on the A 58 and pedal away to Wetherby and a sandwich or two at the side of the river. Well fed but inspiration free, I simply rode all the way back to Leeds along the A 58, into what was often a brutal headwind, to clock up 29.9 miles as I reached my front door.


----------



## BSRU (18 Apr 2016)

Managed to get out for an "easy" 103km this morning, with just 950m of going up.
Tried a new route today which was nice, although most of the new route was familiar as I have driven them while working at some time in the recent past.

This bridge was a little waterlogged, decided to walk it as I did know if there where any surprises hidden by the muddy water.





A little off roading on the road, took very carefully down this lane.





Seemed as soon as I crossed into Gloucestershire there was dry stone walls everywhere. 





Recovery started with home made flapjacks and the remaining home made Victoria sponge.


----------



## Stevec047 (18 Apr 2016)

My last two rides (Saturday and tonight) have consisted of 7.5 miles and 5 miles on the turbo trainer. After just getting over another chest infection and sinsus problems I nearly went out on Saturday mid morning after checking the bike over only to go back inside to get kitted up for the heavens to open and the temputure to drop.

Safe to say I decided to bring the bike inside just to get some time in the saddle in. Tonight I was just being lazy after a long day at work but knew I would feel better to do a few miles and it has worked.

Fingers crossed that the weather picks up for the weekend but if not I will keep plugging away on the turbo for the rest of the week.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2016)

A very quick blast out in the road bike this afternoon to blow the cobwebs off it and to tweak the cleats in my shoes.

Down to Blewbury, Aston Upthorpe where a twunt in a Ford Fiasco passed me on a blind bend then slowed making me brake, then the plank stopped to turn right! It's a good job I was in a good mood other wise we might have had a full and frank exchange of views. Feckin arsewipe.

On to South Moreton then to Wallingford where I thought I'd look in the rather splendid bike shop Rides On Air and had a sniff around and a coffee and banana cake. I had nice chat with the owner about old Raleigh Twenties and Dawes Kingpins.

Then back home via Cholsey along the very busy and lumpy A417.

18.51 chilly dry miles, it was fab being out on the best bike again.






The fields are turning yellow.






Coffee and banana cake.






Baby baa lambs...again.






Great bike shop this.











18.5 miles

Edit, just noticed I went out without spare tube and tools. Whoops!


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Apr 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> My last two rides (Saturday and tonight) have consisted of 7.5 miles and 5 miles on the turbo trainer. After just getting over another chest infection and sinsus problems I nearly went out on Saturday mid morning after checking the bike over only to go back inside to get kitted up for the heavens to open and the temputure to drop.
> 
> Safe to say I decided to bring the bike inside just to get some time in the saddle in. Tonight I was just being lazy after a long day at work but knew I would feel better to do a few miles and it has worked.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the weather picks up for the weekend but if not I will keep plugging away on the turbo for the rest of the week.


Don't push yourself if you're not well. It will only take longer to get well.


----------



## Stevec047 (18 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Don't push yourself if you're not well. It will only take longer to get well.


Oh I am much better now but just taking things slowly.


----------



## Osprey (18 Apr 2016)

Yesterdays ride, a beautiful sunny spring late afternoon run down the North Gower estuary and back down the Carmarthenshire coastline to Llanelli before taking the cycle route up Swiss Valley as far as Cynheidre before turning and retracing my steps. The final few miles down the North Gower road into a very low blinding sunset was quite concerning as to how visible I was to the traffic coming from behind. Thankfully no dramas and a very pleasant 34 miles was had.





https://www.strava.com/activities/549532369


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Apr 2016)

Nice commute in this morning and bright enough to wear shades;nice steady run down the A10 and then in to that Cambridge via the Cam cycle path,stopped as a runner warned me about some loose horses that had been about recently but the only things I had to avoid were the usual rowing coaches.
Got in to the city and had a coffee and cake at the Espresso Library before the usual poodle down Mill Rd to work.

Good 31kms and 600kms up for the month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/549887003


----------



## Jon George (19 Apr 2016)

Out again on Patsy #1 The Carbon - this time South of The River. A lovely little spin of 15 miles to the outskirts of Holbrook and back (via Ipswich marina). I saw quite few other cyclists and also noted a couple of woods hereabouts where, in about a week's time, the bluebells will be in full bloom. Should be worth a re-visit.

This overlooking the old north part of Tattingstone. (Alton reservoir has cut it off from the main section.)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Apr 2016)

Nice day out there. I decided to do the Trumpet loop as it had been a while. So off I went and things went well. My head was somewhere else tho' so I just kept pedalling away. I must have been on automatic pilot as I found my way unerringly. So unerringly that I missed the detour to avoid the closed bridge at Tillers Green. That was partly as I had been told it would be open by April. I should have known that would be optimistic. So I rounded by Dymock and Ryton remembering to check out the wild daffodil field. It was in full flow as were several other places. There was a Buzzard attempting to put some distance between me and it as I rode through the Castlemorton lanes. Lovely close view. Lovely 52 mile ride today. Hope I can catch up with my head soon.


----------



## Old jon (19 Apr 2016)

^^^ Pretty good day out there indeed. Full of enthusiasm, I set off for Askwith, via Otley. As I rode towards Water Lane I was still working out route details, not that there are too many alternatives. Viaduct Road and all the straightforward route to Lawnswood School, across the Ring Road and turn left onto Otley Old Road. This route is probably the longest climb I do. about eight miles from the end of Viaduct Road to the top of the Chevin above Otley. Very roughly 1200 feet of climbing, which feels a lot to these legs I use. Worth it for the insane descent into Otley itself . . .

Cross the river, climb Billams Hill and turn left for Weston. As I gasped and panted up that steep little hill on the approach to Weston, a bloke overtook me, reached the top and slowed down to wait for his missus, who, said he, ' did not like that hill. ' Nor do I mate, nor do I. He also told me that they had seen me riding through Headingley this morning, got the bikes and themselves into their van and driven out to about a mile or so short of where we were talking . . .

Off they went, I followed slowly and reached Askwith.



Where I refuelled the tired body and decided to do the average return journey via Otley and the A 660, turn right on North Lane to find the canal at Kirkstall and total 33.7 miles for the day by the time I reached home.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2016)

A nice day for a bike ride and a different route for me today, via, Chilton, West Isley, Farnborough where I tried to capture a photo of red kites on road kill but they were not having it, on to Wantage, where I stopped for a corned beef sandwich and a cuppa and then on to Grove, Steventon, Rowstock and home. No car drivers pee'd me of today though it was bit hairy riding along the short stretch of A34, the weather was cool and mainly sunny.







Using the GoPro camera today mounted on the bars.






Its a bit scary along the A34 only did about half a mile but jeez no one gives a shoot in the lorries.






Nice flint church in West Isley






I stood here for about 10 minutes waiting for a Red Kit to land, but it didn't but it was so peaceful, no noise at all.






Circling waiting for me to sod off so it can have it's prey.






I got scalped by this geezer at the top of the hill in Farnborough, actually he made me jump it was quiet up there I was just pootling along enjoying the peace.






25.25 miles, a really nice three hours out and about.


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2016)

Decided to try for a ride today, despite knowing there might be mud. The new bike has got muddy so a bit more wouldn't matter - little did I know!

This is probably one of the nicer wrought iron bridges on the stretch I ride down. However, on the way back I ride over it, and the hump is a lot higher than it looks.





They've been trimming trees along the railway line and here. It looks as if that telecoms line, it's a cable with an integral support wire, could do with some attention tho' as it seems to be supporting part of the tree on the right and is under considerable tension.






I had a chat with a guy who was quite surprised to see I was riding a Claud Butler, he hadn't realised they were still made. He'd done a lot of road cycling in the 1960s with a London cycling club (Metropolitan?)

I spotted the swan on nest, I'm not sure if that office chair is a part of the nest. Sorry about the fringing, the camera isn't great when used on the longer lens setting but I really can't complain for 99p.






There are now some peaceful parts - the children having gone back to school.






Just beyond Dudswell they were repairing a lock gate, the planks to the left of the temporary bridge have been dropped into slots in the lock side to provide a dry(ish) environment for the work. The vertical post is presumably to give extra support.






I intended to have a try at reaching Bulbourne but the mud in Tring cutting was so thick and I was rather tired so I did a bit of exploring and found a restricted byway running parallel to the canal and railway. The railway is just visible and the canal just beyond it.






A view back along the byway. The rape is coming into flower.






18.2 miles max 17 avg 6.6 mph. Year to date, 110.8 miles, Target 400 miles. Warm and almost summer like in the sheltered spots, chill wind in more exposed areas.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2016)

Commuting miles for me the last couple of days. I've been using the Raleigh, partly because it's nice and dry out at the moment and partly because I'm still trying to find the right setup for the new saddle and the commute does seem to show up any shortcomings with it.

Yesterday's ride was a good fast one on the way in with the brisk tailwind and I thought all was well, but as usually happens the return trip against wind and gradient found me struggling to get comfortable so I knew more tweaks were wanted. An adjustment and test ride later I felt happier with it so the bike went away for the evening.

This morning it became clear that what felt okay on a short test was better but still didn't quite work on a longer ride. It wasn't all bad as the bike felt quite lively even loaded up and I had a nice quick ride in.

It was very slow at work today which gave an opportunity to have a think and a further play around with the settings. It's just one trip but I think I may be on the right track as suddenly the saddle gives the feeling that it's cradling my behind rather than feeling like I'm perched on top of it. The ride back was quite pleasant as a result and fairly quick too with an average for the round trip of 14.9mph. I think this might be the quickest commute I've done and could have been quicker still if I hadn't taken the scenic route over Lyth Hill in the morning.

No pics as I was too busy


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Apr 2016)

After Sundays thigh buster around Longleat it was back to normality today as I chose one of my flattest routes to south of the New Forest to give the old legs a bit of a rest & take in some roads that weren't breaking up or covered in mud.

There were a few other cyclists out including one young lady who put me to shame by riding in a vest top whilst I was in a winter base layer & a long sleeve jersey as whilst it was dry I didn't think it was that warm!

Anyway, it was a very pleasant 34 mile trip through the forest & around the farmland of St Leonards & Norleywood with the normal selection of wildlife on & around the roads, just to keep you on your toes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/550178170


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2016)

Well last night ride had me going round in circles it was a taster session at Derby Velodrome




Setting off first time on a fixed wheel 
Really enjoyed it bit hairy when you first get on the banking but managed two laps on the fence at top and then dropped down sprinter style picking up speed last 15 mins after a fairly structured safety session was free time with overtaking 12 of us on track and it was fun  still smiling when I think about it .Had one moment when the front wheel skidded on the banking  made me twitch a bit !! Already booked session 2 in May where you do a bit of chain ganging .
Survived riding a fixie which was interesting
I got some good vids but me during dumb can't seem to upload will try again later


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Apr 2016)

Just had a very nice little easy loop with the wife..
she needs to get biking regular again...her thyroxine has been altered and its still causing her greif..
only 5 miles but ill soon have here doing 15...20 but meds need to stabilise first


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2016)

Just got back in from another ride. Just popped out to Sainsbury's for some milk and guess what? Carr's Water Biscuits are back in stock! Yay! 

5.75 miles in the early evening sunshine.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2016)

Back from work and a glorious evening time for a quick spin . Just as I'm setting off a fellow roadie past me as I was setting strava so for the next 2 miles through Newtown Linford I was slowly closing him down As we approached Sharply hill Loughborough Students cycle club decsended look a bunch of mad students ! .As I hit the bottom of the climb I was 19 yards behind the roadie Id been chasing and there was 2 other riders a quarter of the way up The rider I had been follow accelerate up the climb and I just hung on he crested the hill first quickly followed by the other 2 riders then me ,last again but a strava PR so up the slow drag the rider in front dragged us all up we me sheltering at the back . At Old John the other 3 went left and carried straight on . Down Warren hill and into Swithland on to the reservoir and into Cropston and Rothley . Where I was pasted by the Loughborough Students again they seemed to have done the reserve loop to me . Back home 10.7 miles lovely rider in glorious conditions loads of people had the same idea


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2016)

Just for the novelty factor, today's ride posted today!

Once again, after a stupid o'clock finish, I was in bed by 02:15 with the alarm set for 07:15 <yawn> ready for a mate to call in at 08:00 for a coffee and a pedal around for a few miles. He'd already done 20 or so by the time he arrived, and as I had all my kit sorted the day before, we were on or way within 10 minutes.
As he had to be back home by 10:00 ish, I made a change to the route I'd planned in my head and instead aimed around the top of the town and through Moulton Village exactly in time for all the traffic and buses dropping the school and college kids off for their edjucashion. Bloomin' place was chaos! Never mind, with a few judicious diversions via the alleyways, we were through there a lot quicker than the motorized transport!






With another shortcut via the ford in Spectacle Lane, we rode towards, and through, Pitsford village and across the dam wall at the reservoir.
We were hoping to have time for a circuit but, as my mate had to be home by 10:00, we cut that bit of the loupe out and headed down Merry Tom Lane and back to his place.






As you would expect from Brazilian hospitality, a coffee small and strong enough to knock spots off the socks 
Just what was needed to keep me awake!







After a loupe around the south of the town, I was back home with just enough time to not have a snooze before No 1 grandson turned up to be baby-sat for the afternoon.  Not that I mind, but really needed that 40 winks...

Still, 26 miles ridden, in lovely Spring sunshine, plus a 4 mile walk afterwards, pushing the grandson in his buggy, to feed the ducks to give him some fresh air.

https://www.strava.com/activities/550048305


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2016)

Old jon said:


> Through Thorner and take the left branch at the bottom of Church Hill ( Milner Lane ? ) which takes you ( me ) towards East Rigton. There is a slightly too long sharp hill after the last of the houses, at the top of which is another Thorner Lane. Glad I am not a postman. In East Rigton turn right onto Rigton Green which eventually drops into Collingham. I do like this road, just wish there was a bit more of it.
> .



Hi @Old jon - I know that hill down to Collingham well. It used to be a fairly regular route but I stopped riding it early in the winter due to the never ending amount of mud and pig poo washed down it (inconsiderate farmer!) and I haven't been out that way since the bridge at Linton was damaged in the Boxing Day floods and closed. I might have to have a pedal out that way when I get chance.


----------



## Donger (19 Apr 2016)

Off on a Channel-hopping hol at the moment, so called in at Castle Donger, our country residence, on the way. (Actually Leeds Castle in Kent). Got up and out before 07:00 this morning and snuck a quick look at the moat (Though cycling in the grounds is frowned upon,there was nobody else around).




Did a nice little 16 miler before breakfast, looping around anti-clockwise from Leeds Castle through the North Downs. Not sure what I expected to see, but Kentish oast houses were on my wish list. Didn't have to wait long:




Passed quite a few spectacular bluebell woods on the way:




And some nice little villages, like this one (Lenham):




Unfortunately, cossing the godawful A20 just after Lenham somewhat spoiled my ride. Car after car, spaced out evenly and doing about 50mph made it an almost impossible task to cross the road by bike. I ended up getting off, pushing it about 20 yards to my right (across the road I was on), sprinting across to a traffic island after about 5 minutes wait, then sprinting across the other half of the A20 and pushing the bike across the road I wanted to be on. All in all had to push across 3 roads to get across one. Nightmare traffic. Soon improved, though, as I got into the North Downs proper and the hedgerows got higher and the grass started to grow in the middle of the roads. Though lovely, some of these lanes are still quite a commuter rat run at 7ish in the morning.




Some lovely rolling North Downs countryside, and the rat run traffic started to die down by 8:00.



Came back via another nice village, Hollingbourne, before making a big mistake. As I was turning left into a little lane a couple of miles from "home", I paused to let a local bus go by. He gave me a cheery wave and a hoot of the horn by way of thanks .... then almost immediately got stuck in a nose-to-tail traffic jam in both directions that brought all movement to a halt for about 10 minutes while people reversed out of the bus's way. Must have been 30 vehicles held up in each direction down a tiny little lane. Does this happen every day around here?



No sooner had I got out of that mess, than I had to cross (and join) the A20 again to get back to Leeds Castle. Fortunately this was easy enough as the A road was ground to a halt too. Half cycled, half scooted my way along the inside of the traffic for about a quarter of a mile, overtaking at least 100 cars in the process.



Got back to the castle in time for a quick shower and a hearty breakfast. Have to say I liked the countryside around this part of Kent (to the east of Maidstone), but I thank my lucky stars I do most of my cycling in Gloucestershire. The early morning traffic around here must be morale-sapping for any local cyclists .... Couldn't hack it on a regular basis. Off to the other side of the Channel for a couple of days now ... and I _know_ the roads will be quieter there. Can't wait.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2016)

So far this month my only non commuting miles have been getting around the spectator areas at Silverstone at the weekend and an extended shopping trip yesterday and I'm back to work tomorrow for 10 consecutive days meaning that today was the last chance for a decent ride out this month.

Thankfully the day turned out to be bright, dry and almost warm (if you could ignore the northerly breeze) so I headed out with a vague idea of a route to the west of Ipswich which lasted all of a mile when I turned right instead of going straight on and ended up to the east of Ipswich going to Woodbridge, Hollesley, Tunstall, Wickham Market, then back across to Otley, Coddenham, Ipswich and home for a total of 63 miles/100K. There were no end of cyclists out and about considering that it's a working day for most people, but given the good conditions at last, why not.

At some point on the home leg I picked up a very slow puncture (so slow that I made it without needing to add air or change the tube) which was only noticeable for the last 10 miles or so where the ride was very soft and hard work . I've pulled out a very small thorn which may have just scraped the tube, but that will be dealt with when I have time as I can use a different bike for work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/550482560


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2016)

Commuting miles in the morning on the 50's Roadster which was very pleasurable indeed , then car back to work in the afternoon with the Lee Cooper inside ready to go and meet up with a mate for an after work 20 miler .

He was using his newly acquired restored 70's Galaxy seeing as the sun was out a quick pop across the A6 and headed out towards the Deans and back with just over 21 miles covered must have seen close on 30+ other bikes out so very busy but all going in other direction , a really nice leisure ride with good company


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Apr 2016)

Another sunny commute this morning although it was a bit nip and the toes were chilly and made me wish I'd put my nice cosy This Is Cambridge Omloop socks on.

Still a nice ride in at a nice steady pace;

https://www.strava.com/activities/550988104

Hope to go out on a long 'un tomorrow and hope the weather holds out until then;don't mind it being a bit cold if it's sunny and dry.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Another sunny commute this morning although it was a bit nip and the toes were chilly and made me wish I'd put my nice cosy This Is Cambridge Omloop socks on.
> 
> Still a nice ride in at a nice steady pace;
> 
> ...



That's a long commute, I didn't realise Ely was so far from Cambridge.


----------



## Old jon (20 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Hi @Old jon - I know that hill down to Collingham well. It used to be a fairly regular route but I stopped riding it early in the winter due to the never ending amount of mud and pig poo washed down it (inconsiderate farmer!) and I haven't been out that way since the bridge at Linton was damaged in the Boxing Day floods and closed. I might have to have a pedal out that way when I get chance.



Aye up @NorthernDave , yup, there is still a fair amount of debris on the road surface, not that there is a great deal of surface there anyway ! Gravity, terrible stuff.

The views from the top of the ridge, far side of Wharfedale to the left I think, and quite a distance away on the right a dark shape that could be cloud or the North Yorkshire Moors. Far side of Thirsk anyway, methinks. Will have to look at a map sometime . . .


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2016)

Another 20 miles today. The original plan was that I was going to got for a MTB ride, but the fragrant Mrs P decided she fancied a shortish ride out for coffee and back before work. So down to Blewbury, along the country lanes to Aston Upthorpe, South Moreton, North Moreton and through the delightful village of Brightwell-cum-Sotwell. A gorgeous day, bright and sunny with a fresh breeze. We stopped off at the Root One garden centre for a coffee and a bacon sarny then headed back again more or less the way we came with short diversion via East & West Hagbourne, where a twit in a Merc pulled out in front of me. The pillock.

A short video for you if you can be bothered









Off she goes






A lovely clear day
















Its nice to see a bit of colour in the gardens now,
















All in all a very nice ride out.


----------



## Old jon (20 Apr 2016)

Hiya @CarlP , your video seems to be private, You Tube can be odd with videos . . .

A bright day again. I will likely be wearing my legs out at this rate. A repeat of a ride I did last week, that was not exactly what I intended. My usual wander around Holbeck leaving me pointing along Great Wilson Street, through Hunslet and the climb to John O' Gaunts. Through Woodlesford, Rothwell Cycles shut again, and to Garforth via Swillington. Garforth cliff is still very steep, then follow the A 63 past the old Boot and Shoe and turn off for Sherburn. Left along Sir Robert's Road, I had thought about going to Barkston Ash and Saxton, past Lotherton Gates, turn right for Aberford, through to the left for Barwick in Elmet, the video does not really show how steep that hill is, and the tag end of Barwick goes even higher . . .




then drops down to Scholes

so you can climb up through Scholes . . . Mind, I would not do it if I did not like it. A bit of A 64, the three connected lanes and Boot Hill made it up to 34.9 miles of rather enjoyable riding.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2016)

@Old jon should work now..I think.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> Another 20 miles today. The original plan was that I was going to got for a MTB ride, but the fragrant Mrs P decided she fancied a shortish ride out for coffee and back before work. So down to Blewbury, along the country lanes to Aston Upthorpe, South Moreton, North Moreton and through the delightful village of Brightwell-cum-Sotwell. A gorgeous day, bright and sunny with a fresh breeze. We stopped off at the Root One garden centre for a coffee and a bacon sarny then headed back again more or less the way we came with short diversion via East & West Hagbourne, where a twit in a Merc pulled out in front of me. The pillock.
> 
> A short video for you if you can be bothered
> 
> ...




What camera are you using @CarlP ? I presume the stills are taken from the same given the location?


----------



## Old jon (20 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> @Old jon should work now..I think.



Well done that man. And shoot the merc driver.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Apr 2016)

After finishing w*rk @ 0200hrs, I really wasn't feeling the mood for a ride this morning. Instead I opted to build some of the furniture for the campervan and walk the dogs. Post lunch was lovely, so dragged the RT-58 out and headed off on some roads I've not used for a long time. Out through Thorpe, Chertsey Adddlestone and Byfleet. Got to Brooklands and headed up to have a look at Mercedes Benz World, few people playing on the skid pan





Headed back through Weybridge before crossing over my route outwards at Addlestone, finishing off heading home through Ottershaw, Foxhills and Virginia Water.
22.7 miles of being a mobile billboard for this forum in my Cyclechat jersey.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> What camera are you using @CarlP ? I presume the stills are taken from the same given the location?



It's an old Go Pro, one of the original ones.

Edit: @cosmicbike I should add that you can either take stills or video with the Go Pro, but you probably know that. I rarely use it cos mainly I cant be bothered, but I found the thing at the bottom of a drawer the other day and I thought I'd make the effort.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Apr 2016)

Went out - it was rather cold when I started so more gear on , by the time I wasback it was quite pleasant.

Went on a most convoluted route round Egham Thorpe Virginia Water, CHobham and Addlestone and back via Chertsey

Did a short test run in the middle (5 minutes hard) and pretty good pace the rest of the time

31.75 miles @ 17.2 mph

1007 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/551142994/


----------



## Bryony (20 Apr 2016)

Donger said:


> Off on a Channel-hopping hol at the moment, so called in at Castle Donger, our country residence, on the way. (Actually Leeds Castle in Kent). Got up and out before 07:00 this morning and snuck a quick look at the moat (Though cycling in the grounds is frowned upon,there was nobody else around).
> View attachment 125460
> 
> Did a nice little 16 miler before breakfast, looping around anti-clockwise from Leeds Castle through the North Downs. Not sure what I expected to see, but Kentish oast houses were on my wish list. Didn't have to wait long:
> ...


Thanks for sharing those photos, its bought back some lovely memories!! I used to live in Lenham. I lived in Church Square (by the church obviously!!) My house backed on to the bakery. I used to work in the Dog and Bear Hotel. Its a lovely village and I miss living there. Unfortunately the A20 can be a pain to cross and its even worse if the M20 is closed for operation stack.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2016)

With the sun shining in the sky, but the temperature quite low, I was up early so I could get over to a mate's house by 09:30.
I decided on the bare leg and fingerless glove option, so was a bit nippy until I got the blood pumping! My route to the other side of town was mainly on cycle paths that are particularly lumpy on a Road bike Still, at rush hour it is the safest and easiest way to where I needed to be. On the way, I said a 'hello' to a fellow cyclist, and as we were heading in the same direction, we rode together. A it transpired, he was the chairman of the local CTC club, on his way to join some others for a pedal up to Whilton. His meeting place was about 100 yards from my mates house, so it was good to have a chat on the way.
After a coffee at his, we set off with the intention of a shortish ride as he has been off the bike for a while due to stuff going on.
We headed out via Blisworth, Stoke Bruerne, Ashton and Hartwell before a quick 'round the block' and back to Hartwell as it was a bit too soon for a cake stop at Salcey Forest.






Darn near swallowed his fingers there!!!
After a quite long stop, we headed back towards town and went our separate ways at Wooton. He finished on 21 miles but I still had the time and inclination to carry on for a longer ride so added a bit of a loupe around @biggs682 usual roads, (though much later in the day than his usual early rides!)






With skies like this, it'd be such a shame to waste it! Having said that, there was a cheeky headwind, blowing from the east, on my way back. Not strong, or very cold, but enough to have to push the pedals a tad harder..






Back home on 46 miles at 15.6 mph average, which is fast for me!, in beautiful Spring weather in time to pick my granddaughter up from school, make a pizza with her before dropping her at Brownies.

https://www.strava.com/activities/551228315


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Apr 2016)

Due to suffering from the lurgy for what feels like most of the month (last week!) I've struggled to get my imperial century for the month done. Looking at the weather forecast today was looking like the only decent day to get it done, so being inspired by some of @MickeyBlueEyes commutes I decided to take the morning off work and ride 100 miles to work.

I needed to be at my desk by 13:15 so decided if I was to get something to eat and get cleaned up after the ride I would need to set off at 05:30, 06:00 at the latest.

Got up at 04:45 and after getting to bed late due to a scout group meeting last night I was tired before I set off. Cup of tea, couple slices of toast and a bowl of cornflakes later and I was out of the door just after 05:30.

Needed lights for the first hour or so, but once the sun was up it was blue sky all the way. Only problem with clear skies this time of the year is that it is normally frosty, especially once you get out into the sticks. So it was a tad chilly and some of the grass verges very frosty and a saw a fair few drivers de-icing their cars.

At 70 miles I stopped and re-stocked the drinks and ate a Wispa - pure chocolate my favourite long distance snack. Decided at this point to take off the full finger gloves and put on the fingerless ones. Two minutes later I stopped and put the full finger gloves back on, was still cold at 10:00.

By mile 85 I was struggling and stopped for five minutes, even though I've got rid of the lurgy I still have a nasty cough and I think it caught up with me. Anyway another Wispa and a can of coke and I was on my way again.

Ending up going straight by the abode of @13 rider and gave a wave 

At 99 miles I knew I was making good time, so detoured off the route (was planning on 101 miles) to a Tesco local store to grab some grub to eat once I got to work, buggers had chocolate on offer, so just had to buy some more - now in the fridge.

As I got to work I was a couple of tenths short of 105 miles, so I went around the block and finished on 105.33 miles at an average of 15.77mph

When I got into work the banking hadn't been done, so I jumped back on the bike and did another 9 miles for the banking, coupled with a short ride home tonight finished the day on just over 126 miles, a 200km commuting day, a bit knackered now 

https://www.strava.com/activities/551216743


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Due to suffering from the lurgy for what feels like most of the month (last week!) I've struggled to get my imperial century for the month done. Looking at the weather forecast today was looking like the only decent day to get it done, so being inspired by some of @MickeyBlueEyes commutes I decided to take the morning off work and ride 100 miles to work.
> 
> I needed to be at my desk by 13:15 so decided if I was to get something to eat and get cleaned up after the ride I would need to set off at 05:30, 06:00 at the latest.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark st1 (20 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Due to suffering from the lurgy for what feels like most of the month (last week!) I've struggled to get my imperial century for the month done. Looking at the weather forecast today was looking like the only decent day to get it done, so being inspired by some of @MickeyBlueEyes commutes I decided to take the morning off work and ride 100 miles to work.
> 
> I needed to be at my desk by 13:15 so decided if I was to get something to eat and get cleaned up after the ride I would need to set off at 05:30, 06:00 at the latest.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell !! I was feeling a bit chuffed with my first extended commute home of the year but after reading that it's a bit of an anti climax ! Shorts short sleeves and fingerless gloves and wall to wall sunshineeeeeee 

My favourite commute home without a doubt.
20.6 miles with 566 ft of climbing in 1 hour 8 mins with an avg speed of 18.2 mph.

https://www.strava.com/activities/551392889


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Due to suffering from the lurgy for what feels like most of the month (last week!) I've struggled to get my imperial century for the month done. Looking at the weather forecast today was looking like the only decent day to get it done, so being inspired by some of @MickeyBlueEyes commutes I decided to take the morning off work and ride 100 miles to work.
> 
> I needed to be at my desk by 13:15 so decided if I was to get something to eat and get cleaned up after the ride I would need to set off at 05:30, 06:00 at the latest.
> 
> ...


That's some commute makes my 12.7 miles a bit puny . My car was at home but I was at work so thanks for waving but didn't see you .


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2016)

@Supersuperleeds reeeespect.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2016)

Today was the day i celebrated Vernon's love of all things pie.It did not turn out as expected.The bike was prepared last week for a ride that never took place.So i wheeled it out of the garage half an hour before i was due to set off.
Right thought i,you have put weight on since you last rode this,so an extra few pounds of pressure are needed.Not a good idea,the valve went west,so off came the whhel,off came the tyre,out came the tube.Replaced with a spare,but this had a patch repair.Pump pump pump,Pssssst the valve was faulty,so that followed the first one into the bin.Right a second repaired tube,with the patch looking a bit loose,in it went,on with the wheel,and hey presto off i went.
Joined my mate and off we went,not been going more than three miles and on a sort of farm track in the back of beyond in Eccup he hit a pot hole down he went with a bang.So now he asks can we go to Otley only.Sure there are two pie shops used by Vernon.A visit to Chevin Cycles for two tubes,then on to Weegmans,and a pie was purchased.Hot pie this one and very nice it was.a second pie cold was bought at Middlemiss and that was ok also.A latte followed and a slow ride home was the next thing,my mate feeling rather sore.I enjoyed the 27 miles,i had plenty of energy through the ride,so much better than last summer.
Next pie Andrews in Wetherby very soon.


----------



## Rasmus (20 Apr 2016)

Currently on a work trip to the middle of the Black Forest. Customer made the suggestion of a little bike ride after work - I was quick to accept! Sadly no strava, but nevertheless a very lovely ride up and down hills and along forestry tracks. I'm still not completely sold on the whole mountain bike thing, but this was good fun. A wee photo of the village of Sankt Märgen, where we had dinner:


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Apr 2016)

Far too nice out to go to the gym for a spot of metcon (it's Matt tonight )

So I went for a quick loop around the Gransdens. It was bang on 20 miles and done at an average of 17.5 mph, and I was still cold. The sun was out but it was surprisingly chilly, shorts and a short sleeved jersey were ambitious!
No photos as I wasn't keen to stop. I had the little treat of a stiff headwind for the 10 miles home.

I came back with a big smile!

https://www.strava.com/activities/551570693


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Apr 2016)

Time to visit my ageing mother again. Car travel up the M5/M6 is just horrid (I've done two round trips in the very recent past) so I loaded my bike and myself onto the train. I was delivered at Carlisle as advertised and set off with one eye on the Sat Nav and the other on the traffic attempting to merge my position onto the purple line that I'd used when I last visited the Hospital here. I made it and began to recognise the route from before. Indeed I was sufficiently confident that I followed a sign which lead me onto a main road. No purple line here. I retraced to recognise my mistake and continue along the purple line. Things were becoming more and more familiar as I got closer to Cockermouth. At Blennerhasset tho' there was a bit of a shock. The bridge was closed. For once tho' there was provision for pedestrians. So I became a pedestrian and wheeled my bike over. 

The hills were a struggle with my well loaded bike. I've packed for a few days' stay and it was tough hauling that load on any up slopes. There was a persistent head wind too so I was glad to crest the long drag to Tallantire as I knew nearly all my work would soon be done. Hunger was advancing so after unpacking I rode off again on some errands for comestibles. Nice day for it for sure but I wished I hadn't packed so much stuff.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BySwfAHJK8E1bTQ0al9OZmRQRk0/view?usp=docslist_api
Hopefully a video of me on Derby velodrome
I'm in black white sleeves in middle of screen at 4 secs
Edit added a second one I am behind the guy in bright yellow
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BySwfAHJK8E1cWE0V3pON3lkbFU/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Renmurew (20 Apr 2016)

Today I climbed Cairn O Mount from the south side for the first time.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2016)

for two tubes


Renmurew said:


> Today I climbed Cairn O Mount from the south side for the first time.


That looks fabulous.The quiet, the ruggedness.Don't tell me to the right is a MacStarCosta car park.


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2016)

A perfect cycling day yesterday. Loved every minute of the 35 miles. 
I was later leaving than intended because I was trying to get the ride with gps app to work which I did. Luckily I didn't have to be home for any particular time as Mr K was working on a late shift. 
I did the club route to Dunham Massey that I couldn't get to work on my phone last time. I stopped in the picnic area in the park. 











Coming back through Partington in the rush hour was a mistake but all fine. Most drivers saw me filtering on the left and moved over for me, which I acknowledged with a friendly wave to them all. Got a hoot in return from the fire engine. After Trafford I decided to go the rest of the way home on the Bridgewater Canal path. I'd heard that the path had finally been tarmaced between Worsley and Astley. Unfortunately it wasn't finished, only a bit of tarmac either side of the marina in Boothstown, so then I went back on the road.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (21 Apr 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Due to suffering from the lurgy for what feels like most of the month (last week!) I've struggled to get my imperial century for the month done. Looking at the weather forecast today was looking like the only decent day to get it done, so being inspired by some of @MickeyBlueEyes commutes I decided to take the morning off work and ride 100 miles to work.
> 
> I needed to be at my desk by 13:15 so decided if I was to get something to eat and get cleaned up after the ride I would need to set off at 05:30, 06:00 at the latest.
> 
> ...


Good effort this mate. Love having a big mileage day before getting to work!


----------



## Glow worm (21 Apr 2016)

A few pics from yesterday's ride in the sunshIne. Luckily I'd Chosen a fine day to have off work.






Nearly ended up in the ditch taking that one. Thought it would look great instead of crap!

Rode up to Kingfisher Bridge nature reserve near Ely. 





It's a great spot and rarely visited, so always quiet. We get the occasional passing osprey in spring and autumn, but none yesterday. They're probably past here by now anyway. Lots of sand martins and a fine pair of marsh harriers though.






Nice views from the 'hill'. Ely cathedral just visible on the horizon. I'd just cycled through Upware and noticed a farm there called 'Hill Farm'. Who said us flatlanders have no sense of humour?!

On home through Wicken which included the obligatory cake stop at the VC there. Then another visit to the new hide.






Some new information boards have gone up and very nice they are too. I love a hide you can wheel your bike into. The mark of a civilised place. Top marks National Trust. Even if their cake is a bit pricey.






Finally the cycle track through Burwell Fen. Lovely.
23 miles in total over about 5 hours. I've always felt that speed is rather over rated anyway!


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2016)

I wasn't planning a ride today as I had been out four times this week. I was meeting some friends for lunch in Camberley and I decided I would put the Dawes Kingpin shopper on the roof rack drive to the big shopping centre on the outskirts then cycle in, thereby saving myself a few quid in parking fees. I last minute change of plan I decided to park a little further out in Owlsmore near Sandhurst thus saving myself the stress of potential time limit free parking, so I parked down Evenlode Way which coincidentally is the road where I bought my first house in 1982.

A quick visit to the old abode, which was a lot smaller than I remember, and a cycle into Camberley town centre to meet my chums at Bills Restaurant for a couple of hours then more or less took the same route back stopping at the Rackstraw Inn (its changed a lot in 1982) then back to Evenlode Way. I had another look at the house and noticed a closed to traffic lane that I had forgotten about, which at the time I knew was there but had not investigated back then, a short ride down I discovered a lovely park; when I lived there I had no idea it existed. 

Anyway about 5.96 down memory lane on the silly old bike that is fun to ride but I wouldn't want to go very far on it.






My first house, the one in the middle no sat dishes when I lived there, the windows have been replaced and that bush wasn't there either.






Down Park Street






Outside the Rackstraw, It used be a nice local pub with a huge garden out the back, now its a Travel Lodge.






The woods round the back of the house.


----------



## Donger (21 Apr 2016)

What a difference a day makes. Deserted roads today on the other side of the pond. Compare and contrast to the Maidstone area of Kent the other day. Got up and out before 07:00 (local time) again today and asked Mrs Donger to "_get me a croissant, I'll be back for breakfast_". Reminded myself of the old Michael Caine quote, "_Remember, in this country they drive on the wrong side of the road_" and set off from our sea front hotel in Wimereux along deserted streets and out onto the deserted D940 Boulogne to Calais coast road towards Cap Blanc Nez. (Did Cap Gris Nez last year, and was disappointed to miss out on the brilliant S bends near Escalles due to shortage of time, so was determined to put that right). Wouldn't have mattered which side of the road I was riding on, as they were all empty anyway.




Headed off generally northwards, but sometimes to the East .... straight into a stiff breeze all the way. Through dunes and out on the exposed coast road, which was quite up and down. Quite tough conditions, but loved it. Unfortunately most of the things I wanted to photo were straight into the rising sun, or else obscured by a low haze. You couldn't see the White Cliffs of Dover today, which was a shame.




I would recommend this coast road to anybody. Not a pothole in sight, no drain covers at all ... just a well cambered surface and a drainage ditch at the side. All meant you could do whatever speed you wanted down all the hills without a care in the world. Quite often you could see the road over a mile ahead, and not a vehicle to be seen. For the 15 mile outward leg, as well as half the way back, vehicles came along in one direction or the other at least 5 minutes apart! Had the road to myself.




Nice sea views to be had, most of the way:



Thoroughly enjoyed the scenic S bends above Escalles to Cap Blanc Nez, where I stopped for a moment, then turned around and headed back "home" via the same route. I had thought about returning via an inland route, but it was a shame to miss the descent into Escalles and the views along the coast in the opposite direction.
Cap Blanc Nez:




My favourite bit, dropping back down the beautiful S bends into Escalles:




On the way back past Audinghen, I called in at the Blockhaus Todt, part of Hitler's Atlantic Wall. Interesting to see the massive German railway gun "Leopold" alongside:




Got back to the hotel in Wimereux 3 hours after setting off. 30.5 leisurely miles in all, with plenty of stops for sightseeing. Reckon you could easily do a day trip by ferry to Calais and comfortably have time to ride to Boulogne and back with plenty of stops for cafe snacks and photos.(Must only be a tad over 40 miles there and back, as I could see Calais docks from Cap Blanc Nez, and you can see the harbour arm of Boulogne from Wimereux. Here is a map for anyone interested in trying it (Calais just off the top, Boulogne just off the bottom):




Can't wait for one last little ride tomorrow. Planning to ride inland to Pittefaux and Wierre-Effroy in rolling, dairy country. For now, sat enjoying the sunshine on the balcony of this sea front hotel (the room just under the top arch):




Just love cycling somewhere different. Can't get enough of it.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Buck (21 Apr 2016)

Day off today and the sunshine was out so I'd decide I was going out on the bike.

I wanted to do a little more than my usual 20 miles or so and I planned a bit of an extra loop on Strava before setting off and synching to my Garmin.

It was a bit chilly when setting off (especially out of the sun) but I braved it with my shorts on and no leg warmers for the first time this year!

As always, the first couple of miles are up hill and always involve my legs grumbling and my lungs not being far behind! Once up on th stops past the quarry, I settled into my pace and then headed on Whitley Road past all of the windmills, up the steep but short road to the Royds viewing platform before double back on myself on the other side of the windmills and then down past Ingbirchworth and Scout Dike reservoirs.

The road up to Hoylandswaine roundabout has been resurfaced now and is soooo much nicer to ride on- before it was like cobbles but not as comfy!
At the roundabout I would normally come back on myself or head right into Penistone. This time I turned left over the brow of the hill then a lovely decent on the country roads down into Cawthorne. I got my bearings wrong for a moment and started to head into the village centre before remembering that I needed to have turned left!!

Past the garden centre and country park, the road heads up to Cannon Hall Farm and I've never ridden this before and the 14% and 17% were a bit tough!

Coming through High Hoyland another friendly cyclist past me and we exchanged comments about the hill we'd just come up. I then headed down past Cawthorn Park and into Darton before stopping for 10 mins mohave a drink and a snack bar. It was getting quite warm so I removed my hat from under my helmet as well as my gilet but was still glad of the long sleeved top I had on!








Down to the motorway before heading up past Bretton Park and the Yorkshire Sculpture Park then on into Flockton which is always a little tricky as it is a very busy road but narrow. Lots of considerate drivers today, all getting a thumbs up or a wave of thanks from me as they held back until safe to pass.

A left turn took me off the main road and back onto the country roads past Emley mast and a long way around to head home.








36 miles and 2,943ft of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/552294954


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2016)

I went out again today,had lunch in Otley,called to Weegmans another hot pie,then on to my fave cafe for two lattes and a bacon sarnie.Somewhere in Otley is one of my hearing aids,i lost it out of my jersey.I was faster today being on my own.


----------



## gbb (21 Apr 2016)

Finish work at 3.30, home at just gone 4. All the way home I'm planning...home, bike out, chuck some gear on, out and do maybe a quick 15 mile sprint round town...I havnt got long.

I drive up my road, past the local junior school and there stands my grandaughter, Hollie, 10.
Hiya Grandad...you finished work ?
I have, and I'm going for a bike ride 
...can i come ?
..you certainly can 
wicked ...ill just go tell mum.

So plan was changed, just like that. Home, hybrid not roadbike out, no change of clothes needed, round their house...and off
8.6 miles at 8.4 mph,, over old brickpits, into countryside and back, we never stopped yapping all the way. 
Best 8.6 miles i ever did i should think.

Half way back she suddenly said...thanks grandad.....What for ? I asked...for taking me with you, she said.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Apr 2016)

Bit tired this morning but I had an appointment in Maryport which the bus timetable would not fit well. So I took to the lanesy route by Papcastle and Broughton Moor. I found the care home where my mother is currently installed at the first attempt.

Much later for my way back I decided to try an unknown route. I found the ride along the coast to be very pleasant until the bike path took me away and onto the "wrong" side of the road. I guessed where I should turn inland and got that wrong. I did a few unnecessary miles as a result but found my way eventually. That drag up to Tallantire doesn't get any easier that's for sure.

Quite a successful visit today and I've now sorted another lansey route for future use.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2016)

gbb said:


> Half way back she suddenly said...thanks grandad.....What for ? I asked...for taking me with you, she said.


That made me fill up,just a little.Brilliant.


----------



## Venod (21 Apr 2016)

A ride to Knarsborough in the sunshine, a bit chilly going but warmed up for the return journey, a lot of road resurfacing, the worst kind, chippings all over the place, it was nice by the river in Knarsborough though.


----------



## gavgav (21 Apr 2016)

Started my new managerial job on Tuesday and it's been nothing short of manic. The archetypal problem of being promoted in your own department is that all your previous job comes with you until you can recruit your replacement.  This meant I was in serious need of a chill out this evening and so got out for the warmest ride of the year so far, with just a t-shirt needed on the upper body . It's bound to change, as I'm off on holiday with @Rickshaw Phil soon and I have previous form with 

One of my regular evening routes, up over Lyth Hill, setting my 2 fastest Strava times up the hill and then down to Exfords Green and to dads for a 10 minute chat.

Continued on to Ryton and Longnor, before turning North/East for what is a nice flat fast section when the wind is behind you......it wasn't, it was in my face for most of the next 12 miles and a real slog at times through Acton Burnell and Pitchford.

I was aware of a car sitting patiently behind me on a section that is fairly wide for a B road, and it came past me once the straighter section arrived, with loads of room. It was a lady with the "P" plates on, for a new driver and she could certainly teach a lot of more "experienced" drivers a thing or 2 about how to pass a cyclist.  Very impressive.

Arrived home having done 21.3 miles at 11.9mph avg. I also passed the 4000th mile since I've been recording rides on Strava, which began in August 2013.


----------



## Glow worm (21 Apr 2016)

Donger said:


> What a difference a day makes. Deserted roads today on the other side of the pond. Compare and contrast to the Maidstone area of Kent the other day.



Great pics Donger and I agree there's some great country around there. I must go back with a bike next time. Mrs G and I stayed at that very hotel a few years back and loved it. I never knew you could see the UK so clearly from France on a good day.


----------



## Donger (21 Apr 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Great pics Donger and I agree there's some great country around there. I must go back with a bike next time. Mrs G and I stayed at that very hotel a few years back and loved it. I never knew you could see the UK so clearly from France on a good day.


Yes. Might have been a bit hazy today, but got these shots last year when riding to Cap Gris Nez:








By the way, if you ever stay at the Atlantic again, you must try the "La Speranza" restaurant a couple of doors down. Our favourite restaurant _anywhere_. Donger.


----------



## gavgav (21 Apr 2016)

gbb said:


> Finish work at 3.30, home at just gone 4. All the way home I'm planning...home, bike out, chuck some gear on, out and do maybe a quick 15 mile sprint round town...I havnt got long.
> 
> I drive up my road, past the local junior school and there stands my grandaughter, Hollie, 10.
> Hiya Grandad...you finished work ?
> ...


Fantastic


----------



## Glow worm (21 Apr 2016)

Donger said:


> Yes. Might have been a bit hazy today, but got these shots last year when riding to Cap Gris Nez:
> View attachment 125689



Wow lovely! It's a view you'd hope a frustrated Hitler might have seen!


----------



## iandg (21 Apr 2016)

Bad night on-call last night so I wanted solitude and a chill out, so I had a ride out to the Pentland Road windfarm (and back).

https://www.strava.com/activities/552676341


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Apr 2016)

For once I actually had a plan for my ride today, involving a nice ride out through Weybridge, Walton and on to Hampton Court before a pootle round Bushey Park and home. Even had the wind direction sorted for a tailwind home. Really should know better....
10 minutes before I go out, SWMBO rings, daughter has left PE kit at home and needs at school. Righty ho then, I'll go the other way instead.
Ended up in my usual stomping ground of WGP, complete with the odd rain shower. Bizarre this weather, I was back in longs today. Brief stop for a pic when I realised you could see the horse from this side, not noticed it before.




Got the castle in too.
Nice enough 21 miles, but missing the already. Of minor significance, todays ride saw the Planet X RT-58 hit just over 1000 miles. Quite enjoying my spur of the moment buy which I blame entirely on this forum.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Apr 2016)

Went out for a ride, did some intervals in the Chertsey area, or at lesat tried, seem to hit roadworks so often these days

Double back across Chobham Common and through Sunningdale, Sunninghill, and up to the Drift Road circuit where I did one lap.
Just got to the top of Hawthorn Hill when I had a puncture.
There seemed to be a really heavy leak near the valve but could not locate exactly. Convinced there was no glass etc in the tyre, fitted the innter tube and eventually contuniued. Had been asked by a friendly local if I was OK and did I need any tools?

Back through the park, going through the deer park.

Fuund the conditions not pleasant.
Not exactly a strong wind but a rather chilly east wind, and it never quite rained but there were lots of semi-showers.

Was going to text Mrs S to let her know when realised I'd left the mobile at home, and also had not money beyond the lossed change - about £3 or £4
Fortunately was ok

40.81 miles @ 17.5 mph
1430 feet climbed

So pleased to be keeping up this speed

https://www.strava.com/activities/553279459


----------



## Old jon (22 Apr 2016)

Cor ! Proper riding weather. Well that is all the excuse I need to cycle off. I suppose I was feeling silly or something, 'cos I turned left at the Oakwood Clock to climb even further up the hill to Canal Gardens, past that to turn right and cross the Ring Road for that really stiff climb up to Slaid Hill. All the effort is rewarded with the ride along Wike Ridge, through Wike



and along to East Keswick. I took a turn off the Collingham road to look at the bridge in Linton, one of the piers sank a bit in the floods, the parapets and roadway have done the same of course, so Linton is now blessed with a reverse hump backed bridge. Hmmm.
Anyway, back on track, the Wetherby roundabout and then to Bramham, Thorner, the lanes to the A 58 and my favourite descent even with no bus to race then home with 31.3 miles on the clock. OK, not a clock, a little battery powered black box. Some habits of speech are hard to shake.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Apr 2016)

Big ride yesterday to do this months 100k and the Strava Gran Fondo.

Nice day although the north easterly wind was a bit nip but first ride of the year in a summer jersey(sale Hoy Vulpine one from Evans Norwich);arm warmers and gilet on as well though as it wasn't that warm,no need for leg/knee warmers on and the new Giro Empires got a workout as well.

No set plan for the ride but headed south-east to get south of Newmarket and then free-style it from there;ended up heading to Six Mile Bottom then doubling back to Dullingham,the ancestral home of Coolinge and heading further east.

Got to Hargrave and then went up through Barrow back over the A14 and then headed home via Tuddenham,Herringswell before the final leg via Fordham and up through Wicken and Stretham.

Once back had 141kms on the Garmin and job done.

Well chuffed with the pace so and was nearly tempted to top it up to a 100 miles but will leave that for another day.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ridley-helium-sl-build-finished.168530/

No pics as I was concentrating on riding without a stop and pacing my fluid and food intake for the years upcoming sportives.


----------



## Poacher (22 Apr 2016)

Noticed this intriguing sign while passing through Upton.






I'm always on the watch for new cake stops, so since I had time on my hands, I decided to go in for some escapement from the rotary pedalling action. The decor was rather sombre, it lingers in the memory, and reminds me that I ought to take them a swatch or two of brighter material. A sign at the counter said "Wait here to be seated", as a good citizen, I obeyed - for minutes on end. While there, I chatted to Tim, ex insurance salesman, apparently now acting on behalf of datatag; he uerged me to buy one as soon as possible, but I managed to fob him off. 'Tis so tiresome enduring the hard sell, oris it just me?. There's a sobering thought!
Eventually a waitress showed up, a round-faced grandmother, I'd guess. I mentioned my lengthy counter wait, and she replied "I've only got two hands!". At least the scones were delicious, but when I asked for seconds I thought she was going to clock me one. What a ticking off! Must have had a short fuse, eh? I wasn't going to linger solely to wind her up, so it was time to rol. Exit left to explore a side road up towards Hockerton, then towards home, gaining height along the way on a very minor lane, just wide enough for a cart i.e. really narrow. When a car came the other way I had to take to the verge, and got some mud on my front hub: lot of cleaning needed when I got home. I didn't take long in estimating my ETA, which turned out to be remarkably accurate.

Disclaimer: as anyone who's ridden with me can tell, I never, ever stop for cake during a ride. Everything you've read so far is fictional, and just me being a smartarse, except for the photo, which is genuine. No prizes for anyone who can spot all the clock and watch references, but there are some obscure ones, and possibly one or two accidentals!

Apparently there's some sort of watch and clock museum at Upton too, but it's only open to the public on three Sundays a year, on the days the clocks go forward/back and around midsummer.

Lesson (re)learnt today: when you hear a regular clicking noise from your front wheel, investigate it. I put up with it for a while, then it stopped. The reason it had stopped was that the thorn had worked through the tread and protection layer of my Durano Plus, and so was no longer hitting the mudguard on every revolution. This goes _some _way to explaining why I was so sluggish climbing the minor hills between Southwell and Thurgarton, even by my legendary lack of climbing ability. 52.9km at 21.2 kph, OK considering my lack of riding this year and the fact that the strong headwind I'd set out in had died away considerably by the time I turned round!


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Apr 2016)

The weather was cr@p today, so I rode to my new dentist, got sorted, then rode home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/553231080
Then


https://www.strava.com/activities/553534727

About 31 miles in total


----------



## Jamieyorky (22 Apr 2016)

Day off work today, so met a mate for a ride before he went to work, headed north out of York, up to sherrif hutton, left at the roundabout, all the way to Easingwold, back to Linton on ouse where I left my mate for his day at work, got my head down and headed back towards York.

47.5 miles in total but the wind was c#@p today, felt like it was always a head wind.


----------



## Donger (23 Apr 2016)

Had the last pre-breakfast ride of my Channel-hopping mini break yesterday morning. This time I headed inland into dairy farm country around Wierre-Effroy and looped around back to the coast at Ambleteuse. More empty roads. 22 miles more of great cycling. Didn't want to go home.
Started off from Wimereux again, and climbed up gently through Wimille and up the Wimereux Valley to Pittefaux to the sound of the dawn chorus:




The countryside was surprisingly English, even with some bocage hedgerows in places, but the farms and villages all looked French. Came across this curiously named place. If my French serves me right the name translates literally as "Hell Hole". I rode through it warily, but it didn't seem that bad:



The previous night I had rounded off a lovely meal with a very tasty "Assiette de fromages de Wierre-Effroy". I like my cheese. Rode through Wierre-Effroy on this ride and past some of the cows that probably supplied my cheese:




Had to get through the unremarkable town of Marquise and past its motorway junction before finding the best bit of this ride. Caught sight of a hill that screamed out to me that it needed climbing:




and ended up on a beautiful little minor road through Bazinghen and along a ridge overlooking the marshes of the River Slack:




The road came out at the village of La Slack, near Ambleteuse, on the coast road. I had a few minutes to spare, so re-visited Ambleteuse one last time before heading back to Wimereux.
Ambleteuse:




My trusty "Flat-Nav" got me round without a glitch again, and without needing recharging. This was a true free format ride, where I just went wherever I fancied. Wasn't going to do a loop originally, but was just able to map read my way back via all the little roads that were marked green (symbolising scenic routes). I like my old school maps:




And just for good measure, here is the route (the pink loop, not the coast road from the previous day's ride):




Back down to earth now, with a bump. Got some bike fettling to do in a hurry, too. Now where to next?
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Apr 2016)

Had 2 nice sunny rides on the mtb as i finished a job weds..
16.8 Thursday and 11.6 yesterday..
im feeling a lot better after a few weeks virus fighting..the sunshine makes you feel better anyway.
most of my trails were dry too..
Looks like a cold day today tho...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2016)

Up and out by 5.45 am this morning and set of on my Wester Ross as i fancied a geared bike today rather than the Lee Cooper single speeder , had to stop after about 2 miles to put my skull cap on as my poor little head was cold .

It was here that i noticed an issue with the left pedal/shoe as it wouldnt let me unclip that foot so did a few trial unclips on the other foot and that seemed ok so onwards i went past Sywell Airfield down past the queuing cars waiting to get in to Holcot car boot .

Across the promenade at Pitsford Resevoir then next up was Scaldwell ,Old ,Walgrave ,Hannington ,Orlingbury ,Isham ,Burton Latimer and past the smelly weetabix factory and then Finedon and both Little and Great Harrowden before finally turning down the mad mile and home all in a trip of 30.1 miles which was very nice indeed chilly but bright blue skies .

Once home still couldnt unclip the left foot and further investigation the cleat mounting point has ripped away from the sole of the shoe so new pr of cleats and shoes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2016)

Got up this morning, lovely and sunny but a bit nippy, (was ice on the flat roof) but when I got home from work last night I was only 32 miles short of hitting 5,000 for the year. So got the road bike out and in a complete contrast to my normal routes I headed into the cold wins and North. My Satmap has a straight line distance calculation on it, so I planned to ride out until the distance travelled and the straight line distance added together hit 32 miles, that way I knew when I turned to go home I could do a direct route and I would break the 32 needed. Doing this I know I will always end up doing a couple of miles more than I need to just in case I've done my maths wrong

Anyway I went straight through Leicester, hitting every light on red - if you know Melton Road/Belgrave Road then you will know it was stop start for a while. 

So I went pretty much in a straight line all the way to Ratcliffe, then headed to Sileby and Barrow Upon Soar, out to Seagrave and Thrussington and back to Ratcliffe. By this time I had enough miles in the bag to head home, deciding not to go back through the city centre I went through Barkby, skirted around Scraptoft and home. Just shy of 39 miles done and my total average speed was over 16mph with the moving average speed hitting 16.6mph (Strava gave me 16.3mph) 

Fastest ride for a while, cracking weather and the 5,000 miles bagged. Now I just need to get off my arse and clean the bikes, the commuter is a few weeks overdue a good clean 

https://www.strava.com/activities/554004210


----------



## Stonechat (23 Apr 2016)

No ride but a bit of fettling, especially lowering the stem angle (I have adjustable stem)
Flipped the stem and now this is in the third lowest of 4 available settings
At 64 I started in the uppermost.
NOw I want to reduce wind resistance and my back will take it
.Repaired the innter tube from yesterday, oiled the chain. Also checked the cleat positions on the trainer.

Now to tomorrow's club ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2016)

I had to abort my plans for the FRNttC at the last minute last night, so went out for a consolation ride today Just to Oxford city and back, had an early lunch in Pieminister in the covered market, a quick mooch about in the bike shop down the road and came home. Gawd It's blumen' cold today, feels like February and there were some idiots in cars today, I think they had been eating a packet of Dried Feckin' Prat Nuts.

33 point something miles.


----------



## gavgav (23 Apr 2016)

A lovely sunny morning but cold again and a nagging wind from the North/North West, which got stronger and stronger through the ride, up to 20 mph by the end. When will it ever stop being windy?!

Took the cycle paths up to Harlescott and then out to Uffington and Upton Magna, negotiating a number of walkers who were on a charity walk from the Severn Hospice in Telford, to the one in Shrewsbury 

Turned left at Upton Magna and a hard section up East Haughmond and on to Haughton, up Ebury Hill and to Bings Heath, all of this in a Northerly direction and so tough going.

I was glad to turn out of the wind through Poynton and Roden, before cruising nicely to Rodington. The section between there and Longdon on Tern was ridiculously busy with traffic on the lanes, as normal. Rat run area!

I paused at Longdon to take a picture of the Tayleur Arms pub, which has been completely rebuilt following a dreadful fire a few years back. There is a picture of it in its gutted state somewhere in my ride reports from the past, so here is one of its new state





The section through Isombridge was nice and quick, helped by the wind, but the road surface just gets worse along there and I was glad to join the road to Withington and back to Upton Magna, for a better surface. I then continued along the Pelham Road, to Berwick Wharf, another dreadful section of road surface.

The straight to Atcham was good fun, cruising at over 20mph with the wind and I paused at Atcham Bridge for a photo of the River Severn in the sun





There is a bit more climbing on the next section, which with tiring legs was hard work and then I turned into the wind again for the last 3 miles home and it was really gusting now and I struggled to get above 8 mph!

32.4 miles at a slow 11.5mph with the wind


----------



## derrick (23 Apr 2016)

Great club ride this morning, 28 people turned up for the rides, It was supposed to be 2 rides going out an 80 miler and a 45 miler. but we had to split the 45 miler in to two groups, i took the faster ride 15 in my group, another 6 in the slower group, and the rest went on the 80 miler. bit nippy first thing but the sun was out, after an hour or so it warmed up a bit, we had one puncture, and unfortunately a dog ran out onto the road and one of the guys hit it, Don't think it was hurt the lady apologised and we went on our way. (The dog was on a lead.) Rest of the ride was uneventful, we arrived back at the cafe a couple of mins after the other group, Nice coffee and cake and a chat before heading of home for a nice hot shower. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/554171585


----------



## Old jon (23 Apr 2016)

Surprisingly quiet out there today. With the weather being so bright and sunny I had expected some congestion on the roads. Maybe folk had checked the weather forecast? Anyway, I chose a few minor roads for today's excursion.
The average trail around Holbeck to reach the canal at Office Lock, ride to Viaduct Road, up Cardigan Road and on to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Straight across and turn right onto Church Lane at the next set of lights. Keep on past the Alwoodley side of... Golden Acre Park and the road leads to the top of Black Hill Road. I do like descending hills. Turn right onto the A 659 at the bottom,



along to the A 61 and turn left. A mile or so on there is a right turn for Kirkby Overblow, through that and on to Sicklinghall and Wetherby, which was busy indeed. All the excuse I needed for the direct route home on the A 58 to complete 35.8 miles in rather fair weather all the way.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2016)

Another successful FNRttC. Being the magician that he is, Glorious Leader of Ride, Trickedem managed to magic the rain away just as 50+ odd, hardy cyclists left Potters Field at midnight. Only having to deal with light intermittent drizzle for a few minutes of the night and then staying away for the whole ride. bbbbbrrrrrrrr... it was cold though...throughout the night I was putting more and more layers on, but managed to get it right and stayed nice and toasty.. Getting out of London, even after midnight is a right pain in the 'arris, but once done, the roads open up nicely and the ride starts moving along at a very reasonable pace. The moon.. was full and shiney, The sunrise... absolutely glorious....Cycling with old friends and new. A fantastic nights cycling and a great SMRbtH, made even better by having the company of old partner in crime Arallsopp.

122 miles for the night/day. Century # 9 for the year, 175 over all, and a few future Eddington numbers for good measure.


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Apr 2016)

Having had rain all day yesterday I decided to take the number two bike today as I wasn't sure on the state of some of the roads for todays planned route which was to explore some new areas to the north of my usual Test Valley rides.

It was a chilly start to the day as I set off just after 9:30am, however, 2 miles in I reached down for a drink only to find I'd forgotten to get the bottles out of the fridge so it was back home again, (which really annoyed me) to pick them up & off again, into the northerly breeze which was to be against me for virtually all of the first half of the planned route.

There were no real hills scheduled today, just the usual little ups & downs & some longer gentle undulations as I made my way up through the rural Hampshire countryside, through Lockerley, Broughton & Over Wallop before reaching the roads I hadn't ridden before, just to the west & south of Andover.

Lunch was taken at Thruxton race circuit at around 33 miles in & the exploring continued east to Upper Clatford where I turned back to the south & finally got the wind on my tail as I headed back to Stockbridge, Houghton, Shootash & the forest for home.

67.5 very pleasant miles & the roads were better & dryer than I'd expected so definitely a route I will be doing again on hopefully a warmer less windy day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/554234037


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2016)

I started turning Saturdays into hilly days and today was no exception but instead of the normal hour on a Saturday I took it past 2 hours as I won't be riding tomorrow so decided to do extra miles today .
So off in sunshine if a bit chilly through Newtown Linford and out to first climb of Polly Botts lane right at the top and fast descent of Priory lane and then the climb at the other end into Woodhouse eaves and went left up church hill and round the back to old Woodhouse then did half of Beacon hill but went left up break back road then onto the climb of Deans lane A steady gradient mirroring beacon hill .Back to Beacon Crossroads and right and right onto Charley Rd past Oaks in Charnwood to the crossroads went left up a new climb up past the Abbey to The Whitwick Rd a bit of a drag to say the least .Left back to Copt Oak and onto Whitcroft lane and back to my Markfield Thornton loop .Climb into Thornton and a drop to the reservoir and the climb out back to Newtown Linford via Markfield . legs still felt good so turned away from home and up Sharply hill and a loop back to Warren hill and back down Sharply hill and Home 35miles done with 2779 feet of climbing at 15.5 mph more than happy with that .


----------



## Turdus philomelos (23 Apr 2016)

Cycle on Parliament. Biggest pelton I'll ever be in.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Apr 2016)

17 miles along the Bristol-Bath path and into Bath, lunch at Jimmy's then riding back - en famille - all five of us.
Annoyed to find the riverside path still closed in the middle of Bath so you have to joust with the traffic. Not fun with the tagalong.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Apr 2016)

First ride since last Sunday - work keeps getting in the way of having an actual life...

Anyhow, bright and sunny but with a frost on the ground and the cars this morning when I pulled back the curtains, so wrapped up warm and out on the road bike just after 8 am.
In a rudimentary sort of way, I'd noticed that the wind was going to be from the north-west, so headed out to Otley on the basis that at least it would be behind me on the way back. Plus it would give me a chance to ride some of the roads being used by the TdY next weekend...

Out on Coal Road and across the A58 and down to Shadwell, turning left for the long climb up Main Street, which is in serious need of resurfacing. Reached the top and enjoyed the brief downhill before the climb up to Slaid Hill lights, where it was a quick right at the shops and left at the pub onto Wigton Lane and the run straight into the wind down to the A61. By 'eck it was chilly, even though I was layered up.
Across the A61 at Alwoodley Gates and straight on, climbing up Alwoodley Lane to King Lane, where it was right again all the way to Golden Acre Park and then up the hill heading for Black Hill Road (although I missed @Old jon who also rode this way at some point today). Off the cliff at the top and plunged down the 20% hill, hitting 39.1 mph before sanity got the better of me and I reined it in around the corners and reached the A659 turning left along the valley bottom.
Through Arthington and the signs for the TdY and on to Pool-in-Wharfdale, bearing right at the roundabout and crossing the River Wharf.
Next left and on past the farms, getting passed by a couple of racing snakes and taking the narrow bridge over the River Washburn and climbing up the hill to Farnley.
What a glorious day it was by this point. The sun was still shining and the temperature had finally started to rise - all was good in the world!
Past Farnley Hall and then the rapid descent into Newall and Otley, passing quite a few cyclists heading up the hill before stopping (as is now traditional) at Wharf Meadows Park for a drink and a couple of pics in the St Georges Day sunshine...







Refreshed it was back on the bike and over the bridge into Otley proper which seemed even busier than usual.
I usually press straight on through Otley, but stopped to make a purchase in honour of a fellow forumite:




Back on the bike with a couple of Weegman's Award Winning Pork Pies safely stashed for later, I rode on past Chevin Cycles and started the climb up to the A660 and the long ascent up to the Dyneley Arms.
It's a fast road, but most of the motorists were playing the game today so it almost passed without incident...until just before the S bend a couple in a silver Fiesta passed me (no problem there), before indicating to turn left down Old Pool Bank (fine, they had enough room), but then stopped dead in the entrance to the road, blocking the lane for reasons that can only have made sense to them (they had ample room to continue), forcing me to all but stop as the car that was overtaking me (with enough room) suddenly found itself with nowhere to go, leaving me in a similar predicament. Fortunately the first car then moved forward a couple of feet leaving me enough room to pass behind them...
Anyhow, carrying on round the bends and down to the lights, then a quick and mainly downhill run through Bramhope 
Left onto Kings Road for the climb up past the quarry, then right and down past Golden Acre park and onto King lane, where I passed a family ride out on their MTBs - all having a good time, showing good bike craft on a surprisingly busy stretch of road and with all the motorists being sensible - see it _can_ be done! 
They all turned off towards Eccup and I carried on past the golf course and the climb up to Alwoodley Lane, where I retraced my earlier route all the way to Shadwell - although mainly downhill now, apart from the climb up from Alwoodley Gates.
Right at the end of Shadwell village I was passed by a Smart car in Team Sky livery - out scouting the route for next weekend perhaps? 
Up Coal Road, crossing the A58 again, and noticing I needed a couple of extra miles for a metric half century, turned onto Skeltons Lane where a proper racing snake passed me with a cheery 'morning'. 
It's flat on here, the wind was behind me and I was nearly home so I thought I'd have a go at staying with him. Bad idea. He was like a machine! I was doing over 20 mph and he was leaving me for dead... 
Anyway, moving swiftly on, it was right onto Thorner Lane and then left onto the A64 for a quick run up to the Scholes turning. I got a gap in traffic so moved onto the ghost island early to avoid any conflict nearer the junction, passing another cyclist heading the other way who was doing exactly the same...
Right towards Scholes and up over the former railway bridge onto Main Street, where I was passed by an elderly couple in a Skoda (no problem with the pass), who, on spotting the locals out putting up bunting for the TdY, then stamped on the brakes and started pointing at them. They set off and then they performed an emergency stop when they had right of way, swerving in at a 30 degree angle nearly touching the kerb and forcing me to stop.
This appallingly bad driving continued the whole way through the village, with jerky and unnecessary braking / swerving (or both) every time they saw another car, pedestrian (on the footpath) or any more bunting... Needless to say, I dropped well back and kept out of their way.
Fortunately they carried straight on at the Coronation Tree, while I turned right down Leeds Road and headed for home. 

So, *33.33 miles* (53.63 km) in *2 hrs 27 mins* at an average of *13.6 mph*, with *1,900 ft *climbed. A good morning on the bike in near perfect conditions that not even two numpties could take the shine off. And another metric half in the bag - that will do for me. 





PS - those pork pies were blooming delicious. Apparently I should now make a pork pie stop every time I go through Otley...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> First ride since last Sunday - work keeps getting in the way of having an actual life...
> 
> Anyhow, bright and sunny but with a frost on the ground and the cars this morning when I pulled back the curtains, so wrapped up warm and out on the road bike just after 8 am.
> In a rudimentary sort of way, I'd noticed that the wind was going to be from the north-west, so headed out to Otley on the basis that at least it would be behind me on the way back. Plus it would give me a chance to ride some of the roads being used by the TdY next weekend...
> ...



I like the burning cross


----------



## Osprey (23 Apr 2016)

A lovely early morning sunny day, a little cold with a bit of a breeze but you cant have it all. Roads were dry so took the Van Nic out. Headed off the Gower Peninsular through Gowerton and picked up the Clyne Valley cycle track. Despite it being only 7.30 there were plenty of cyclists and joggers around enjoying the weather. Picked up the Swansea bay cycle path which was also hosting a fun run with lots of runners of all ages getting ready for the start. Skirted around the Maritime quarter and set off alongside the main arterial route out of Swansea out towards Neath, through Baglan before emerging onto Aberafan seafront. Enjoying being out so headed out towards Margam past Tata Steels PortTalbot Plant which is at crisis point looking for new buyers. The plant is a major employer in the area and its closure would decimate the area and leave a major eyesore of a derelict plant.
Returned the same route but now with a North Westerly cross headwind. An enjoyable 51 miles in the sun.










Tata Steelworks PortTalbot





Aberafan Bay


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Apr 2016)

Another visit to Maryport. Chilly today compared with the last few days. I used the Papcastle, Broughton Moor route on the way out with a bit of a tiny error in Ellenborough. The air was very clear today and views out over the Solway were stunning. Criffell across the water felt almost touchable and the Isle of Man was clear on the horizon.

I took the coastal route away from Maryport with the Galloway hills showing well behind Criffell. It felt quite fast heading towards Allonby and I made the correct turn inland for Allerby. I altered my plan and headed for the Ellen valley and Gilcrux and then altered the plan again at Bridekirk. I was intrigued to discover if the bridge at Isel was open. Indeed it was and then again I decided to avoid the Isel road back. I went by the Ouse bridge and Embleton instead.

Nice if chilly 33 mile ride out today. Superb views and a pleasing series of plan changes, none of which dumped me into traffic. Must be getting to know the roads around here.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Apr 2016)

A two parter for me today.

First down to Gosport, for a St. John's Ambulance first aid course.

https://www.strava.com/activities/553952088

Then off up Portsdown hill, past Fort Nelson, and onwards towards Wickham, and eventually Fair Oak, then home to Southampton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/554598974







The sun came out up at Fort Nelson, then it clouded over again.

Over all 46 odd miles, and a lot achieved.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Apr 2016)

Freezing cold ride with the cc. Probably should've taken a rest day


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2016)

In a change to the advertised programme I didn't go on the Llandudno forum ride (sorry @nickyboy) due to last minute complications, so as a consolation headed out for a local loop this morning instead.

The route was based on the metric century I did last weekend (Shrewsbury - Baschurch - Ellesmere - Gobowen - Oswestry - Melverley - Westbury - Nox - Exfords Green) but with a few differences to shake things up a bit.

From the start I was following a rider setting a decent pace, who turned off after the first mile and a half, then I had to regulate myself along Roman Road and out of Shrewsbury on the road to Baschurch. By 7 miles in I realised that my latest saddle set up was good but not quite as good as hoped, so it was a bit stop-and-start up to Little Ness as I tried out a few changes. These did work though and I think I am on the right track now as the saddle was more comfortable than anything I've tried so far for almost all of the rest of the ride.

Through Bascurch and onwards to the north I was working against the wind although it wasn't too bad at this point. Shortly before Bagley a tractor towing a slurry tanker slowly overtook. I was then in his slipsteam  (such as it was) and found him annoyingly slow for a a mile or so before he pulled in to allow traffic to pass. I then kept ahead of him until just after the ABP meat plant where he caught up and passed again shortly before turning off.

At Lower Hordley I turned off this road heading for Lee and Ellesmere. There was a lycra clad rider ahead who I slowly reeled in over the next couple of miles until just as we got to the slightly hilly bit he put on an extra spurt and left me unable to claim my scalp. He didn't look round once in the time I was catching up so he probably never even knew I was there.

I'd planned a food stop at Ellesmere but was getting on so well that I carried on through town and on to the lanes to Oswestry. Here I'd planned a bit of exploring. The intention was to come out in St. Martins but I missed a junction and ended up on the main road to the east when I'd intended to come out in the village. Not a major problem really but this road is relatively busy and is double white lines most of the way so I was rather wary of the traffic. Fortunately there was only one overly close pass (from an Audi Q5 - surprise, surprise) before I got into the village.

Gobowen was next and from this direction has a nice descent into town where I got up enough speed to set off the 30mph warning sign  and so did the guy who chose to overtake me at this point. After that it was quite nice to get off these roads and onto some lanes again to Oswestry where I had an elevenses stop in my usual spot by the hill fort.

Rested and fed I set off again into the town centre where I had the following exchange in a traffic queue:

Van Driver: *Beep, beep*
Me: (looks round)
VD: (Points) your lights are on.
Me; I know 
VD: It's bright sunshine 
Me; I know! 
VD: 

From here I had the northerly wind behind me and a good five miles of mostly downhill to look forward to. I kept up with the traffic through town then headed out to Maesbury at a very respectable 20+ cruising speed, settling down to a comfortable 15/16 mph on the way from Maesbrook to Melverley. After the slow climb to Halfway House I settled back to this steady pace through Westbury to Nox and onwards to Exfords Green.

This time I decided I _would _go to Condover to make sure of the mileage and here turned against the wind for the first time since Ellesmere. The wind had picked up somewhat since then and I was only able to manage 11/12 mph most of the rest of the way to home including the stretches where a cruising speed of 16/17 would be more usual.

63.2 miles for this trip at a very pleasing 14.8 mph average (my best for a metric century I believe). I was back for lunch a full hour earlier than I'd estimated.

Not many photos this time as I was concentrating on the riding:




Ellesmere





Lunch stop by Oswestry Hill Fort.





Looking towards the Breidden from Melverley.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2016)

Only a bit of of utilitarian ride today, sadly. I was hoping to stretch the legs a bit further, but due to not being back from w*rk until 03:30 ish, I really didn't fancy getting up too early.
I had to get a few bits and pieces from town, so took the old pub bike and rode along the Washlands bike path to Beckets Park and the town centre.






Once I'd done the shopping and my bike said goodbye to its neighbour, I added a couple of consolation miles by heading west instead of east, towards Briar Hill and the canal path and riverbanks before aiming back home.






Urban use of the closed public conveniences by old Latimer & Crick building on the riverside.

Back home on 16.5 miles, just enough time for 40 winks before No 1 daughter dropped my granddaughter round for the rest of the day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/554251363


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2016)

After yesterday's clipping issues I had to resort to some new shoes.

So new shoes and a bike only finished yesterday meant a gentle ride today to check all ok .






Bike rides nice and did well had to clip the guards on as not got round to fitting the full guards yet.






As you can see nice bright skies and hopefully dry all day, but roads very wet due to the overnight rain.


----------



## Katherine (24 Apr 2016)

Yesterday was one of my longest ride so far ever! (3rd metric century)
I also had my earliest start ever leaving home just after 7 a.m, I know lots of you do that all the time. I cycled into Manchester to join @nickyboy 's CC ride from Piccadilly station to Llandudno.

Before we set off, Nicky handed over the Cycle Chat Jersey that's been travelling North for a while. Although I tried to remember who everyone was, I failed badly, however it was really great to meet and ride with lots of Cycle Chatters. Someone got a p******* as we left the station but he and Nicky caught us up impressively quickly. We stopped in Altrincham to meet some more riders where I was able to get the route started properly on my phone and so as it talked to us from my bar bag I stayed at the back as the group stretched out.
It was a lovely route out of Manchester and through the beautiful countryside of Cheshire. I left them at the first coffee stop at Weaverham.







Then I rode back with Cathy ( who isn't on here but knows some people from the Friday rides.) as far as Dunham, then I tried to set off in the direction of Warburton Bridge except Google maps sent me round in circles because the gps didn't seem to know where I was. Anyway I found the way in the end and stopped to eat my sandwiches on a bench just before the bridge. Then it was into the wind all the way home going through Hollins Green, Glazebrook and Culcheth and back along the East Lancs cycle path.

Lovely riding on dry roads, in fact it's been dry here all week. The morning was stunningly beautiful sunshine and blue skies, a little wind but cold.
The afternoon was colder, windier and a bit cloudy.

If any Manchester cyclists would like to help pass the jersey around Manchester please post in the Who has the jersey thread. (I know it's about time I learnt how to link to another thread).


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2016)

Ride 5 post broken back. Didn't feel like it this morning as I'd had a rough night in pain (good pain from the Physioterrorist).

Headwind out from Gronnant to The Bike Hub in Rhyl - really struggled going out at 11mph on 2.4" knobblies at 20 PSI (comfy but my, do they drag).

Stopped for a well deserved coffee and kit kat. Three cyclists appeared and I thought, 'hmmm are these the CC Llandudno group on the way home', then the chap with the tyre issue mentioned Llandudno. Then I recognised the other chap's cut knee. 

Sorry I didn't say hello, I'm not really in the mood for socialising as the cycling is killing me at the minute, feel like I've just started again.

I made a better return at around 16 mph, then was passed by the CC group near Prestatyn Golf Club.

Just 14 miles at 13mph.


----------



## Firestorm (24 Apr 2016)

Cold , stiff breeze but, YAY !!!! First Metric 50 !!
Just...31.1 miles
Feeling a bit good.


----------



## Stevec047 (24 Apr 2016)

Absolutely brilliant ride out today spotted a post on Facebook the other day about a social ride out 20 odd miles leaving from the lbs so thought I head over to Halstead and see what it was all about. Grabbed a coffee and whilst watching the world go by I was welcomed into the group of 5 other riders no questions asked. (I bloody love cycling and the way other cyclist are with each other). Anyway after brief introductions and advising I am slow and still building on my fitness off we head from Halsted up a few nasty hills and off to Coggeshall. A quick cross of the always busy a120 and through Coggeshall back to the a120 the other end this time surprisingly easier to cross.

We then headed up towards Earls Colne for a coffee and cake stop. Due to trying to loose weight and the fact I had already had a coffee I thought it best to stick with a spar link water. Back on the bikes and we head through Earls Colne and out towards Pebmarsh up a couple of hills which saw me being dropped but eventually picked up by the rest of the group.

2 of us ended up losing site with the others so made the decision to cut a little corner to get back to the main halstead to sudbury road within 5 mins the chasing pack had caught us and it was a nice steady ride back to halstead. 

Finishing off with a short ride back home all in all 28miles and another 50k for the week as a whole with a single turbo ride the other day.

I must say I really enjoyed my very first group ride and the guys were great. Looking forward to getting out more with them and watching the fitness levels increase.

Check out my 3.9 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/555002277

Check out my 24.3 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/555252788


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2016)

50 miles the journey, Newton Regis the destination. Not a nice day for a bike ride, cold with a strong breeze, the rain arrived as I rode back into Coventry. The original plan was a ride to Rosliston, but on the way out I found myself battling slowly into a head wind on legs that weren't at their best so I switched cafe stops, I have to meet someone this afternoon and if I hadn't switched stops I would have missed him. The ride home was better, I was riding with a tail wind most of the way home, but I ran out of legs as I rode into Coventry and the ride across the city in the rain was a bit of a slow slog.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Apr 2016)

Usual Sunday morning pootle with our lass, just shy of 30 miles, was a bit cold and the wind made it even colder. On the way back she got a branch wrapped up in the back wheel, luckily she didn't come off but the mudguard snapped in half. Bodged it to get home, then bodged it some more when we got home. Bloody washer on the rear wheel broke in half when I took the back wheel off, managed to get it tight but think I will have to find a new washer for it


----------



## Stonechat (24 Apr 2016)

Club ride again.

Reduced numbers today as some have gone early to training camp in Mallorca (they decided to cycle round the island before the others arrive)
So 6 today.
We headed down through Chobham Pirbright Tongham and Seale and Elstead to Milford
The cold wind was cutting through and some felt it quite keenly

I had a bacon roll and all suitably replenish we headed back via some hills Godalming, Hurtmore, Wanborough and Shackleford and Normandy, the via Bisley and CHobham

Managed to miss home to our rendez vous point at Staines Bridge and missed a bit at the start of the return leg from Garmin
So 4.5 miles missing off Strava
(You'd think I'd learn)

59.7 miles total @ 15.8 mph
2162 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/555314635


----------



## Stonechat (24 Apr 2016)

fossyant said:


> Ride 5 post broken back. Didn't feel like it this morning as I'd had a rough night in pain (good pain from the Physioterrorist).
> 
> Headwind out from Gronnant to The Bike Hub in Rhyl - really struggled going out at 11mph on 2.4" knobblies at 20 PSI (comfy but my, do they drag).
> 
> ...


Have to admire the guts to come back to riding, good luck


----------



## Donger (24 Apr 2016)

46 miles and a few punchy little hills today on the club ride. Good preparation for our exchange visit to ride with Caerphilly CC in South Wales next week. Did a nice scenic loop up through Cheltenham, Dowdeswell, Upper Coberley, Seven Springs and Leckhampton, before climbing one final hill and dropping back down Nut Hill and back home to Quedgeley. A great turnout of 26 today, 9 of whom opted for our "Chilled Group" ride. Beautiful scenery, great company. Loved @Frazzle's route. 

The only shame was that, every time we hit a climb up a really narrow lane we ended up sharing the road with a classic car touring event and had to somehow make room for a Ferrari, an E-Type, a Bentley, some kind of 1920s Anthill Mob car and a stream of Alpha Romeos and other little sports cars. One apparently got way too close to @Dark46, and he ended up wheels-up, doing a bit of ditch snorkeling. He seemed OK for the experience though, but I think he'll be feeling a bit sore for a few days.

Got to say I loved all the climbs today, most of which I had never done before, but _hated_ all the descents. My rear brake was next to useless, and my front one was squealing and juddering like mad. Having spat out a front brake pad on my way down an Alp last year, this was a little unnerving to say the least. Weighing about 21st, I have the stopping distance of an oil tanker at the best of times. I sense an imminent visit to the LBS, as we've got 3,000 feet of climbing on next week's beasting..... and what goes up must come down. 

Back to work tomorrow. Ho hum. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Apr 2016)

Super mtb ride out today with son in law..i even kept up...yer i know lol..he must be tired after his tuff mudder trainig runs....10 mile 3 x a week.
finished with a nice coffee and a baked spud with tuna and beans at fineshade cafe, delicious..



big well done @fossyant ..pleased to see your turning a wheel mate


----------



## Dark46 (24 Apr 2016)

Yesterday put a fizik saddle on the bike ready for the KCC ride for today.

I got to the meeting point to find 25 other people there waiting. I was surprised to find no jibes about having my Eastgate Cycling Club top on.

When we left to be honest to chilled group was too big. Not long after we left @gordyfinbar was leading a went straight on where we should have turned right and then declared he didn't know the route? We then made a quick turn around and headed towards the ring road.

We headed towards Matson before going towards Abbeydale then ended up Barnwood and Churchdown. Then by Staverton airport and into Cheltenham. From here it was out to Andoversford and out into the roaming hills .

While out in the countryside in the narrowist lanes up the hills we were joined a Classic car club doing a point to point trail. 

Some rather nice cars I clubbing a V12 E type and a couple of Stags us a TR4, Ferrari 348, 360 a couple of Alfas and a Damliar Dart. The sound of a Ferrari on tick over waiting behind some cyclists was amusing. But it sounded great when it got passed and opened it up a bit.

I was down this lane we lost @Donger and I had to give him a call to find out where to meet him.

It was up the next lane and up hill I had my off. I was heading uphill and heard a car behind and I looked behind noticed a white car closing and then as u turned to look where I was going I felt a ridge in the road and was off! Did the car stop? Like hell!

Further up the hill was @Frazzle asking if he could laugh. As I got back on I thought of the mud I would be putting on his saddle!

From here we went down Leckhampton hill which I enjoyed and got up to 48.6MPH. We gathered at the bottom to head towards Shurdington.

My right hop starting to hurt at this point so started to take it easier. But I was looking foward towards desent at Nuthill. 

After that the funniest bit for me was a BMX rider trying to keep @Donger back while he was alongside lol. The size difference was funny. Father and son possibly lol.

I caught up with @Donger after his chain jumped off while having to stop quickly at a roundabout while changing gear. Yes because of a car. 

All in all it was just over 42 miles for me. I will now be changing my saddle back to the Charge I had on before.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Apr 2016)

By and large I'm a solitary creature when on two wheels. I plough my own furrow. However it was nice that on today's ride I had company on three separate occasions. Firstly on the climb out of New Mill me and another bloke winched ourselves up in tandem. Then around Upper Cumberworth I fell in with a guy doing the Brian Robinson Challenge. I stayed on his wheel for a bit then I came through and he latched on.
It's worth noting I was thrashing myself a bit, not wanting to look like a tool. This guy was doing wonders for my motivation... 
His route took him off towards Emley, but not before he said thanks for letting him draft. I don't know if I actually helped at all but props to him anyway.
Finally, some more BRC riders caught me up around Upper Hopton and we descended down to Bradley crossroads line astern. Actually I was further back than astern (I'm a timidly crap descender) but still...

So my "solo" ride today was anything but. Like.

The stats: 45.7 miles with 3,054 feet of climbing.

https://www.strava.com/activities/555432453


----------



## Freds Dad (24 Apr 2016)

The LBS advertised a local flat ride around the Cheshire lanes so I though I'd tag along with my son and another friend. We discovered some new lanes for the next time we go along with a bit of a climb.

https://www.strava.com/activities/555387925


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Apr 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/555477172

A quick 44 mile loop today into Winchester and back, to avoid the Southampton half Marathon chaos.





Mmmmm beer





Top of St Catherine's mount near Winchester.







It was a nice day, and for the first time in living memory, I had strong tail wind up to the top of St Cat's, and more importantly on the fast descent


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2016)

Today we fancied a change of scene, so we put the tandem on the car and set off up the A14. (We were going to Rutland Water, but it would be too busy)
Going past Milton we both saw what we thought was a heron, too big, too white...
A mute swan? Not with black in its wings... It was a white stork!

So on we drove and ditched the car just outside the village of Brettenham in Norfolk. Off we rode past pheasant pens and pig arks. Within half a mile I wished I had my Buff and an extra layer, it was raw!
We took a turn down to the church, pretty it was





Back into the village and headed toward Bridgham. We were following NCN signs, 13 I think. It took us up a quiet lane that turned into a farm track, Jo's satnav on her phone was saying it was correct, I wasn't so sure!
We passed people dog walking and then lo and behold the sandy soil turned into soft, deep sand! How I unclipped so quickly was impressive! Nearly an off.
We had to walk for 50yds then it firmed up again





Every now and then we had a firmer track to ride along. We had one more unclipping moment to contend with before we met a road.

There were clouds out that looked a bit evil....




Luckily we avoided this one.
On to Garboaldisham and out into quiet, pretty woodland and small villages with beautiful old cottages. This is where we went through the village of Blo Norton, where I saw and heard a Whitethroat in a rape field.
We ended up in North Lopham were we stopped to admire the church










After this his sunny spell we headed north into the wind, steely clouds ahead, could we find shelter before the downpour.....?









Not quite! This was in Kenninghall, only 20 miles from Norwich. We were deep in banjo country!
It's just about spud planting time and we saw this fella out de stoning a field in Quidenham






On we rolled to the village of East Harling, where we stopped for a sandwich in the war memorial garden. There was a statue of a lamb and a mouse, couldn't get the mouse in at this angle...




There must be a story to it....

Back through pretty lanes to Bridgham and then the car.
This was such a pretty ride in Breckland, we'll do more day trips over the summer (as it warms up!)
25 of your Norfolk miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/555340019


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Apr 2016)

Quick ride out this morning, pretty much the reverse of last Sunday's ride, as the van needed a wash and I had to take my Cubs to St George's Day parade this afternoon.
Back to the commute tomorrow


----------



## redvision95 (24 Apr 2016)

I've not been riding due to work and weight related health issues. 
I got my new bike yesterday and rode it the 5 miles home. Today though I set out to do a ten mile loop and JUST managed to do it. 
A slow ride up to Brownhills, Stopping at the Black Cock Bridge for a breather. Off at the Black Cock Bridge and down the A452 Down to Lazy Hill and then a small back road into Aldridge. Down the Walsall Road and onto the Canal at Aldridge Road, Down the Towpath a little and onto the dog walk path into the Arboretum. Nice and easy through the Arboretum with a Lap of Hatherton Lake to finish the ride off. 
I'm now nackered but it was well worth it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2016)

7 miles, as I finished testing the Trek 600 today, so I may get farther afield when circumstances permit. A wonderful day, warming but also windy, so few cyclists out there , just a couple I saw ahead of me and a fellow I met near old Route 51. 
68F
20C
Winds S 17 mph, G24
Relative humidity 68%
Barometer 29.97
Sunny and pleasant.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Apr 2016)

I was in two minds about what to do today...
The dog was back at the vets for more tests this morning at 10 am, which meant he'd need his tablets 5 hours before - yep, at 5 am! So, should I get up then and get out early, to be back in time to take the hound, or get up and give him his tablets then go back to bed, fitting in a ride later in the day?
Sorry folks, I was knackered, so it was back to bed. 

That meant that it was just after 11 by the time I got back from the vets and changed to get out on the hybrid into a clear but chilly day.
Across the Ring Road and down to Wetherby Road and onto the Wyke Beck Way just shy of Roundhay Park and enjoying the ride through the woods down to Easterly Rd and then onto Arthurs Rein. Instead of following the signed route, I crossed the beck on the bridge by Grange Park Crescent and cycled on the opposite side to the "official" route on the narrow beck side path. I suddenly felt quite old as I last cycled along here in the mid-80's with my mates on our racers when we were still at school. I'm not sure I remember the path being as narrow, even though it must have been! 
Anyhow, onto Fearnville Fields and then across a couple of roads and onto Killingbeck Fields, back on the WBW now and climbing up to the retail park.
I was really huffing and puffing on the uphill bits, especially into the wind. Not sure why, maybe it was just one of those days.
Unintentionally annoyed a motorist by using the ASL then taking primary through the lights and up through the Sutton Estate and over the railway bridge into Primrose Valley Park, where the International Guild of Bottle Smashers are clearly still holding regular meetings.
Instead of following the usual route to the right down the hill to Lucy Avenue, I took a left and climbed the gentle hill up to Primrose Ave, which had the benefit of avoiding the climb up the busy dual carriageway of Selby Road and the stupid cycling provision at the top.
A quick scoot through the traffic lights and past the shops and I was onto Temple Newsam Road for the long climb up to the park itself, which was as busy as I've seen it so far this year. From there I followed NCN R66 out through Colton and across the Ring Road, then down through Thorp Park and the bridleway across the M1 and down through the woods to Garforth.
A quick left then left again onto Nanny Goat Lane and up past the riding school and onto the bridleway and the descent back under the M1 and down to Manston Lane.
Into the wind along there, past the Pet Hotel and then a quick run through Pendas Fields down to Barwick Road and then on to home.

*14.66 miles* (23.6 km) in *1 hr 23 m* at an average of *11.1 mph*, with *856 ft* climbed. That'll do for me 






Sorry, no photos today - not sure why I didn't take any, but I didn't stop anywhere so there you go... 
Noticed that the rear tyre could do with a bit of air in it when I got home so I pumped it up (it didn't need much). 
Maybe that was why I was struggling on the hills?  It seems to be holding but I'll check it again tomorrow to be sure.

Oh, and the dog will get his test results on Tuesday, but the vet is happy with the progress he's making so all is well in the world.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Apr 2016)

Cancelled due to the lack of interest – I must get my arse back into gear


----------



## iandg (24 Apr 2016)

An hour off-road on the cross-check before going to work. Love the new WTB Nano 40c tyres 

https://www.strava.com/activities/554980929


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2016)

numbnuts said:


> Cancelled due to the lack of interest – I must get my arse back into gear


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Apr 2016)

Another ride over to Maryport today. The standard route out (as it is becoming) with no errors. The Isle of Man was still to be seen and the views over the Solway good but not as wondrous as yesterday. Today I took the planned way back rather than yesterday's extensions. Nice little (24 mile) ride today.


----------



## Renmurew (24 Apr 2016)

I cycled the Etape Loch Ness today. 66 miles, so my longest cycle so far, and I managed to cycle all the way up the 5 mile hill out of Fort Augustus which is just under 1200 feet in a single climb so by a long way my biggest hill and my hugest achievement.

Didnt win any fastest time awards, but got the podium pic to remember a brilliant day.


----------



## gbb (24 Apr 2016)

Peterborough out toward Stamford via Ufford, Barnack, back to Bainton, Ufford, Marholm and home.
28 miles at no great speed, not too breezy..all in all a nice plod.

No big deal, just a good regular kind of ride.


----------



## Aravis (24 Apr 2016)

My 250th century!

I wanted to do this as soon as possible. I haven't seen anything in the weather forecast to suggesting any settled weather this week. I seem to be struggling to shake off a virus and I'm looking forward to a couple of weeks off the bike after which we should be into some pleasant warm weather and it will feel good to be out again. Today was bitterly cold with an insistent northerly wind, never particularly strong but always there. At times I had the "will I ever want to do this again?" feeling, but as always, you don't feel that once you've finished. The ride is here:

https://www.strava.com/activities/555400997

I had thought that I was hoping for a more distinguished effort for the 250th. On reflection, well over half the ride was on roads completely new to me, which is unusual. Sometimes a single spectacular moment can make a ride. The strongest contender today must be the stupendous view which suddenly opened up on the B4204 heading towards Tenbury Wells, a route which must be revisited. I have one photograph from the day:






Kaiser making a brief stop beside the river Teme at Stanford Bridge.

Two wildlife highlights: a cock yellowhammer sitting in a hedge beside the road close enough for me to see every feather, and a long-tailed tit, equally close, carrying a pheasant feather for it's nest.

I'm feeling very weary, and a couple of glasses of wine have slipped down very easily. It was a ride I will always remember.


----------



## Jon George (24 Apr 2016)

The best laid plans ...
I had intended just to pop out and get some bluebells pics - instead I carried on and put into another 50km for this year's challenge. I had to hide under cover a couple of times because of hail showers, and my fingers regretted the decision to wear fingerless gloves, but nevertheless I enjoyed myself immensely.
Here's three photographs from the trip.

This out near Bucklesham.






This out near the old WW2 airfield at Debach.






And these of the things I had intended to take pics of in the first place.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Apr 2016)

Renmurew said:


> I cycled the Etape Loch Ness today. 66 miles, so my longest cycle so far, and I managed to cycle all the way up the 5 mile hill out of Fort Augustus which is just under 1200 feet in a single climb so by a long way my biggest hill and my hugest achievement.
> 
> Didnt win any fastest time awards, but got the podium pic to remember a brilliant day.




Kudos given for that


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Apr 2016)

Nice ride yesterday apart from the wind although it was nice on some sections for some Strava pb's;

https://www.strava.com/activities/555233791/overview

Lot's of bods about but definaitely not a day to be out if you don't like a headwind.

Today was a little pootle from Waterbeach station in to work via the cycle path;

https://www.strava.com/activities/556150064


----------



## Old jon (25 Apr 2016)

Cor, it was proper cold out there.
That bad it scrambled my grey cell, I did not have a sensible route in mind when I left home this morning. Generally north and west, Otley as an aiming point I suppose. The same start as Saturday, Holbeck, Office Lock and Viaduct Road. It does miss out a lot of traffic lights through the rest of Leeds . . .
Past Lawnswood School on the Ring Road and continue all the way to Bramhope. Turn right onto Creskeld Lane, which had a left hand border of farmyard almost all the way down. Curbed my enthusiasm a bit, that did. Turn left at the bottom and follow the A 659 all the way to Otley, where I stopped to munch. Daft decision there, my fingers were soon freezing.
So I took the A 660 uphill back towards Leeds, that normally warms me up, but no, by the time I reached the Dynely Arms I had decided that when I reached Bramhope I would turn right and climb up into the village centre.



That warmed me up, and the road to the Cookridge water tower kept me warm too. Dropped back down to the A 660, turn right in Headingly for a whizzz to Kirkstall and the towpath again to Office Lock. 30.4 miles, and mostly cold it was.


----------



## Surlydave (25 Apr 2016)

Great ride with Suffolk ctc, Orford, Rendham for lunch and a tea stop at Wickham Market.
Saw first swallows of the year at Orford.
65 miles with a few hail showers just to keep us on our toes!!!


----------



## redvision95 (25 Apr 2016)

Not much of a ride but still a ride. 
7 miles in total, Ride up to Darlaston along the main road. Loving the GT`s gearing. Nice effortless ride and I wasnt just pootling along either 
Started raining just as I got there and took shelter down the side of Asda  Set back off when the meeting I had attended to was over and the rain had cleared. Took the road down to the bridge where I usually jump onto the canal only to find workmen had blocked it off to put tarmac down on the towpath. No problemo, Down to the next bridge. Got down onto the towpath and started sliding about on the new gravel stuff they had put down. Eventually got into Walsall. Nackered


----------



## rideswithmoobs (25 Apr 2016)

Not my ride but my 5 year old lads first proper ride went to Centre parcs in Penrith for weekend and hired a 16" schwinn bike. Within a few hours he was off and loved it !!! Very proud of him. Down side is he has seen a nice lime green bike that happens to be a Isla bike cnoc 16 .....a pricey little number poor dad has to buy now. His little face makes it all worth while even when we had snow in the morning he wanted to go out. Snow, in April ???


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2016)

Today it was very easy to decide which chain lube to apply....
I set off on the MTB in a light drizzle and breezy conditions, towards ever darkening skies, to a mates house for a quick coffee (or two) and some flapjacks before a ride up to the woods and trails behind Delapre Abbey. They were slippery as a slippery thing, with wet roots and mud! Still, I held on grimly and only had to put a foot down once!
From there, we cut through Hardingstone and Brackmills on a mix of roads and tracks to Salcey for half a circuit of the forest before using a rather moist and tricky bridleway alongside an electric fence. I shouted back to my mate, "If you fall off, make sure it's to the right, that's only brambles!!" 
Never mind, we survived, and blasted down the side of a field and across towards Denton, by this time, we were on tarmac, with big globs of mud flying off the tyres.
Fortunately () it started to precipitate it down a lot at this point, so some of the remaining muck got washed off the bikes, and us, before the Northerly headwinds dried us out..

Once we reached the outskirts of town, we went our separate ways just as the sun was trying to beak though the clouds. I was only a mile from home, but my mate had to enjoy the headwinds I'd had on my way over to his place a few hours earlier.
Not many pics of the ride as it was too sh*te to get the phone out of its plastic bag.







As luck would have it, the sunshine burst out just as I propped the bike up in the garden to dry, after a hose down. 







37 miles, in the usual inclement Spring weather, but most enjoyable nonetheless.

https://www.strava.com/activities/556345837


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Apr 2016)

My legs were a bit tired today but I had to get out despite the freezing cold north wind. My aim was just a nice little pootle but the wind and the climbs over Setmurthy Common, away from the Derwent valley as well as through Sunderland had me reaching for my granny gears. At least the climbing was helping me stay warm. The drops were a different proposition tho'. Nevertheless it was nice to take the strain off the legs as I contoured around to Gilcrux and the ramp up to Tallantire did have some assistance from that wind today. I was getting pretty cold by the time I swooshed at 37 mph back down into Cockermouth. Glad I went out for this one and glad to get back into the warmth at the end too. Only 23 miles but I'd had enough


----------



## Nomadski (25 Apr 2016)

Did a Rivington Res loop again, first time since bike came back from Dolan having shifter fixed. Seemed to all go well, bar the constant gale in my face, and a 50 mile ride was complete, though the last few miles trying to get to 50 were a ballache. Not looking great for Velothon Wales tbh...
















https://www.strava.com/activities/549635230


----------



## Stonechat (26 Apr 2016)

Nomadski said:


> Did a Rivington Res loop again, first time since bike came back from Dolan having shifter fixed. Seemed to all go well, bar the constant gale in my face, and a 50 mile ride was complete, though the last few miles trying to get to 50 were a ballache. Not looking great for Velothon Wales tbh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you at the Velothon @Nomadski


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Apr 2016)

Tempo Tuesday commute.

Weather not half as bad as was made out,a bit breezy but a lovely crisp sunny morning.

Got to Cambrdige a bit early so diverted up Cambridge road to East Road and the Espresso Cafe for an Americano and peanut butter slice.so ended up a bit late in to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/557050911


----------



## Surlydave (26 Apr 2016)

Surlydave said:


> Great ride with Suffolk ctc, Orford, Rendham for lunch and a tea stop at Wickham Market.
> Saw first swallows of the year at Orford.
> 65 miles with a few hail showers just to keep us on our toes!!!


P.s.
Many thanks to all who liked this posting.


www.strava.com/activities/555509887


----------



## Old jon (26 Apr 2016)

It was blowing a bit this morning, so not at all difficult to sort out a route. It had to be more or less circular, and not too long.

After the three sides of the Holbeck square the wind was definitely blowing through Hunslet. I can take a hint when it is that size. Even the climb up to John O’ Gaunt’s was more like brisk than slog. The drop to the canal at Woodlesford and the ride along to Swillington only had a crosswind, and yes, careful steering was necessary. Around the east and north of Garforth, and the road on to Lotherton Gates the weather became interesting. A fair freezing gale on my left side, hail bouncing off my bald bonce and icicles forming in my beard, while my right ear and that side of my face was a serious risk of sunburn. They should charge extra for that . . .



The same old same old, Lotherton, Aberford, Barwick, oh Barwick with bunting and brightly painted bikes, even Scholes had bunting. I do hope it is not catching. Three lanes to the A 58 and another hail shower to keep me company down Boot Hill, traipse across Leeds to reach my front door 28.3 miles after leaving it and just before yet another tantrum from the weather.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2016)

The plan was to got to Evans bike shop in Reading to collect some road mitts I ordered on-line.

I decided to go on the MTB ride as much as off road as I could, so from the track outside my gaf, up to The Ridgeway, (very forward thinking of those folk to come up with a 187 mile cycle track about 10,000 years ago) along to Streatley, along part of the Thames Path from Goring to Whitchurch, a coffee and a bacon and egg roll in Pangbourne. As I was riding out of Pangbourne I discovered a new bike shop called Pankhurst Cycles LINK , so I popped in there for a look, lots of old school bikes in there plus some modern bling, they're very friendly blokes, offered me a coffee as soon as walked in the door, go and have look if your in the manor. Onwards via Sulham along Nunhide Lane towards Calcot where those twunts Ikea are building a new store and multi story car park, onto Theale and along the Kennet & Avon canal to Reading, collected my mitts, had a coffee in the Premier Inn next door. At just over 26 mainly off road miles I contemplated the ride home, and couldn't be arsed so I rode to the station and go the train back to Didcot ( very good service) and cycled the three and a bit miles back from there. I have had a lovely day out on the bike, I met some nice people along the way and had a chat with them, it don't get much better than that really.




The Ridgeway on the horizon





The bridge on the old railway line





Further along The Ridgeway this old bridge crosses line.





On the way down to Goring





Bacon & egg butty.





A nice Holdsworth Mixte at Pankhurst Cycles






The Evil Empire and the new Death Star






A 'Pill Box' along the Kennett & Avon canal, I expect Dad's Army were guarding it in case The Bismark came sailing down.






30.80 miles, mostly off road.


----------



## PaulB (26 Apr 2016)

By heck it was cold out there today! 

I had hoped to enjoy my leisure days/weeks but while it was warm and sunny last week, it looks like winter's back with a vengeance today!


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Apr 2016)

A brief shower delayed the start of todays midweek sortie into the New Forest which was planned to go up to the northern tip. However, a look at the sky after a mile or two suggested this may not be the best route to take as my old foe Mr big black cloud was looming larger than life in the direction I was planning so a quick detour was undertaken & I headed south instead to Lyndhurst & onward to Beaulieu.

I did still get caught by another hail shower & the temperature dropped by a good 9 Fahrenheit according to Garmin but I managed to outrun it & ended up with just over 31 miles on the clock, albeit at a slightly lively pace, but at least I got home dry. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/557308473


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Apr 2016)

Another trip to Maryport today to visit my mother. Cold? Absolutely. There was even some snow on the fells. The wind was blowing strongly and directly from the north pole it seemed. I took the short route out as I had luggage to deliver. The return along the prom was cold and the Solway was being whipped up a bit by the wind. Eventually I could turn away from that exposed coastal run and things went sufficiently easy that I added a little loop around Hayton. But the cold was still cold and heavy showers were about so I took to the Gilcrux and Bridekirk return for a 37.5 mph descent into Cockermouth. 26 miles in the freezer today but I dodged the rain.


----------



## Jon George (26 Apr 2016)

With my mother's funeral tomorrow, I felt I had to just get out today and ride and ride and ride. What I did not expect was Heady McHeadWind seemingly increasing the distance by about a half.

I did another 50km - roughly the same route as Sunday's i.e. North of Ipswich - and experimented with a couple of lanes I'd never explored. They were less Rat-Runs, more Tractor Boy routes with mud down the centre.  

Just as I was heading down into Hasketon, I encountered some hail. I say hail - it did an extremely good impression of chopped up pieces of iceberg hitting my face. I retreated into a bus shelter, much to the surprise of the old man and his dog doing the same! 

Tomorrow morning, I intend to do a quick 'Round The Block' to keep up with my target of riding every day this year, and then on Thursday doing the same, but most probably with a hangover from the wake.

If the weather changes for the better, however, Bank Holiday Monday has good prospects: my mate Dan and I intend to do about 60 miles in Stage 4 of this year's Tour De Cochon. (I have already checked that the various pubs will be open.)

One of the weather today ... heading straight for me.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2016)

@PeteXXX What bike is this?


View attachment 126119


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2016)

The usual commuting miles the last couple of days. Today was a little different as my brother felt well enough after the lurgy to attempt a bike ride and suggested coming with me as far as the turning for Upton Forge then continuing into Shrewsbury.

We headed over Lyth Hill as it's a quieter road, particularly at this time of day, then dropped down to Condover and took the lanes to Cross Houses. The clouds had been threatening but on this bit the heavy hail shower I thought we would just outrun caught up. Every time Doug comes with me the weather tries to put him off.

The wind was against us and on the exposed section alongside Attingham Park we were very slow but it was a little easier once we turned off this road. I parted from Doug as planned and with the wind assisting me for the next bit had a fast run for the last couple of miles or so to work. Doug continued with his loop but with the state of the weather didn't head into the park as he'd originally planned.

Another cold and dull day in the warehouse. The highlight was being sent off to road test a scooter that had been returned for our technical expert to fix as the dealer couldn't. (Runs sweetly now )

For my return ride the wind had picked up (gusting up to 32mph according to the met office). My route means I had it against me at the start, helping in the middle and against once more towards the end. I didn't fancy straining into it for the last couple of miles so went over Lyth Hill again for variety. There were some very threatening clouds around and fortunately this time I \was abale to get back and get the bike away before the shower hit.

23.9 miles for the day at 12.9 mph average.





Just about to part from Doug near Upton Magna.





Sunshine and heavy showers over the Wrekin as seen from Lyth Hill on my way home.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2016)

CarlP said:


> @PeteXXX What bike is this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 126119


T'is a Trek Fuel EX9


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Apr 2016)

Nice easy commute in today;usual A10 with the last bit along the cycle path.

Was a bit later in leaving so traffic was busier and that's just the cycle path and nearly had a head-on with a rowing 'coach';but generally a pretty child out(and chilly!) commute;

https://www.strava.com/activities/557050911#comments

Found out when I loaded the ride up that a guy from the club had just smashed a couple of Strava segments on the A10;one a good 30 seconds quicker than a pro rider Ed Bradbury;no chance of getting near that one now then,will just have to concentrate on the old bloke KOM.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Apr 2016)

Another day, another intervals, another roadworks.

Did not actually go past thre roadworks concerned but they were causing tailbacks so as always improvise with loop around Shepperton, and then did a loop over to Weybridge, where I encountered a brief hailstorm

THe two longish threshold efforts were quite hard.

Still arrived home in the sun.

29.97 miles (call it 30)
17.4 mph average
Just 472 feet of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/558104262


----------



## Old jon (27 Apr 2016)

Not quite so breezy today, but just before I left home, the hail started falling. Wonderful Paramo hat on and off I go. A bit of Holbeck, as ever. Cross the river on Crown Point Bridge, past the New Roscoe pub and climb to the Oakwood clock. Boot Hill is still a difficult one, at least it tells you if your lungs are working well. Without an appointment.

Turn right on Red Hall Lane, eventually left to go to Thorner, from there up Church Hill and onwards to Bramham and a little sidestep to go through Clifford and the eastern edge of Boston Spa. I did stop for a sandwich on Paradise Way in Bramham, at the end of a bridleway signposted for Clifford. It was surfaced, and I may check it out properly if warmer weather arrives.

Anyway, north ( ish ) to Wetherby roundabout, turn left for Collingham and turn left UP Jewitt lane, East Rigton and back to Thorner, from where I retraced my outward route to complete 32.8 miles in rather wintry conditions. Good though.


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2016)

Nice ride out to Cambridge and back, lovely weather great company, Nice bit of brunch in Cambridge the a good ride back in the Sun, Ended up at bike Boutique for a coffee and chat. I love being retired Out for another little ride tonight with my better half and a mate, i think we could end up in the pub.
https://www.strava.com/activities/558255252#kudos


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Apr 2016)

Next time you're here @derrick you should call in for a guided tour. Brunch was where, Kings Parade at a guess?


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Next time you're here @derrick you should call in for a guided tour. Brunch was where, Kings Parade at a guess?


Yep the Copper Kettle. Nice bit of scrambled eggs and smoke salmon on toast, washed down with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Apr 2016)

More luggage and some paperwork to take to Maryport today. So the standard way out. Thankfully it wasn't quite so cold today and the wind was a bit more of a westerly. I took my usual route away from Maryport and as I reached the path along the roadside I spotted a rider ahead. He turned inland at my turn too so I caught him not long after that. It was a chap I'd passed yesterday and he'd ridden on my wheel briefly. I went by Hayton again and then took to the Allerby loop. I caught the same chap again after Gilcrux so this time I slowed for a chat. He'd taken a shorter route around than me. He's training for a 265 mile, 2 day charity ride. Sounded like an epic to me given his obvious lack of training. We parted after Tallentire and I wished him the best of luck with his challenge. Good for him - he'll complete it for sure I thought as he was well up for it. I parted for Bridekirk and took the Isel and Ouse bridge way back. There were some showers around but they were mostly on the opposite side of the Solway. So dry roads for me and a good ride today getting the business done as well as the (35) miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2016)

I took the Schwinn Impact out for a test ride after fitting a new back wheel until I can properly true the old one, 7 miles on my usual route, with a bit of impromptu rain and wind thrown in for good measure, a good time was had by all.
55F
13C
Winds NE 15 mph
Relative humidity 100%
Barometer 29.78
Rain, but clearing.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2016)

A nice chilly pre work ride this morning still doing test miles on my latest build a Dawes Galaxy Tour.








Although car roofs,verge's and fields were frosty the roads were ok.








Only 12 mile loop so fairly local and just enough to stretch the legs for the day ahead.


----------



## Alex H (28 Apr 2016)

Visitors from the UK gone to see the martyr village at Oradour-sur-Glane, my wife has a physio appointment, and it's  (but cold i.e. less than 10+C), so I did a reverse of my usual St, Cyr, St Auvent, Rochechouart loop.

Starting with the roundabout at Rochechouart






The Gorret just before it joins the Gorre






The forest looks a bit more alive now






It appears that all rural Mairies have one of these now






Banana stop at the church in St Auvent (it's got a seat )






Route map





30km in 1hr 24mins


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2016)

Second day off work yesterday was diy day spent the day glossing all the woodwork in the bathroom . I hate painting it was all little fiddly bits and one big door panel . But sticking at it made this morning free  . So time for a bike ride . Sunshine this morning but a bit chilly forecast was to get worse so out at 0900 . Headed out to Market Bosworth via Markfield ,Thornton ,Odestone ,Shackerstone ,Congerstone ,Far Coton The lanes round here are nice and quite and not to hilly .Stopped at Shenton station for a coffee but cafe was closed  could have doubled back to whitemoors in Shenton but decided to head home as it was being to cloud over . So one to Kirby Mallory ,Peckleton ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey were I checked odemeter which read 46.5 miles so turn away from home out to Thurcaston and Cropston and back to Anstey to get a imperial half century in . While climbing Link Rd to home a guy on cervelo c5 pulled alongside he was out for a lunch time from Loughborough 10 miles away and was doing Polly Botts lane on the way back .We rode the last mile to my house just chatting away a nice way to finish the ride . 51.7 miles done . Was at home for 15 mins and it starting raining good timing


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2016)

54 miles the journey, Hatton Locks the journey, my usual Thursday loop meeting with friends in the Cafe. An enjoyable morning on the bike and my first ride for several weeks where I've been comfortable on the bike, the painkillers that the doctor gave me for my back problem seem to be working very well at the moment. A bright sunny morning but very cold, I'm back in full winter gear again, and that should have gone in the wardrobe by now ready for next winter. There was also a stiff cold breeze blowing, I had it in my face most of the way out and at my back for a lot of the ride home. The forecast rain never arrived, it was spitting in the wind on the way across Coventry but that was that.


----------



## Gareth C (28 Apr 2016)

This week I’ve been away at the best conference: The High Polymer Research Group meeting, at Pott Shrigley, near to Macclesfield. Not only are there lots of old friends, and great topics of discussion, but also free afternoons, with lots of cycling on offer!

Despite the unseasonable weather, we managed to get out for three days in a row.






*Monday (red)*
First was a trip onto the Cheshire Plains for a ride up the cobbles of Swiss Hill in Alderley Edge.

“Swiss Hill is tough, probably tougher than you get in a lot of Belgian Classics,” says Ian Stannard. (Cycling Weekly)”​
It was a fast group ride, with beautiful lanes, spoilt only by the lack of tolerance of the local drivers for bikes…

*Tuesday (green)*
Heading the other way, Rob and I headed into the hills, with fast descent to Kettleshulme, a big climb up to Windgather, and then back via the steep descent to Bollington.






*Wednesday (blue)*
Final day of the meeting, so time to get a longer ride in. Again up into the hills, but further afield into the Goyt Valley. On the climb up to Windgather, Neal said “crikey, I’m glad we’re not in that” referring to a black cloud behind us; within seconds we were overtaken by it, and in snow, hail and blizzard for the rest of the day!






In a curious masochistic way, it was fun.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2016)

Yesterdays ride, as usual.
After a stupid o'clock finish (02:00) I had the chance of meeting a couple of mates for a shortish pedal around as they were off work, but they blew out, citing 'Honey Do' lists for the morning as the reason/excuse. I think it was actually the frost put them off 

Never mind, after a nippy start, I headed up towards Pitsford Res for a quick circuit and was soon feeling quite warm. The sun was shining, with blue skies and lovely looking clouds. (And edible clouds of flies and well! I'm glad I wore my Buff so I could filter them out!)
After the 7 miles ride round, I aimed back the way I came as I had to be home by middayish.











Back on 21 miles feeling refreshed and ready for lunch and w*rk.. Boooo!

https://www.strava.com/activities/559020410


----------



## BSRU (29 Apr 2016)

A pretty brutal 63.5km this morning, averaging 15m of climbing per 1km of riding(about 79ft per mile).
It wasn't the climbing that made it brutal it was the mixed bag of weather, sunshine, cold/cloudy and wintry showers.
On my final big climb(a cat 3) the cold side wind turned from gusty to very stormy, just about stayed on the bike. With a left turn and 300m of climbing to go I was grinding straight into a wind doing it's best to blow me off. The weather then decided to get worse by adding in lots of painful hailstones.

It was looking nice.





Then two minutes later, my face was in pain from the hailstones.





The another two minutes later, the sun came out but it was a little muddy.






Now going out to the garage to clean the bike as it looks like I've been doing some cycle cross on it.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2016)

Went out today.
This week is meant to be a hardish week, things then start tapering off for the velothon

So did some hard intervals first (Carried the effects of those in my legs for the rest of the ride)
Went from there (Shepperton) through Chertsey and Viriginia Water up past the park to the Winkfield/Drift Road loop

Back home through the deer park.

Two rain storms, one short but quite hard on the Drift Road loop, another when I was on the Wraysbury-Staines Road, saw of the worst under the motorway bridge and hurried home. Needless to say there is brilliant sunshine now

47.24 miles @ 16.5 mph
1903 feet climbed

Felt I was not at full speed so I do seem to be building up well for the Velothon

Also completed the Strava Climbing Challenge, without really going for it
Currently at 5556 metres climbed in the month (excuse the mixture of units)
Still Sunday's club ride to go.

https://www.strava.com/activities/559917938


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2016)

BSRU said:


> A pretty brutal 63.5km this morning, averaging 15m of climbing per 1km of riding(about 79ft per mile).
> It wasn't the climbing that made it brutal it was the mixed bag of weather, sunshine, cold/cloudy and wintry showers.
> On my final big climb(a cat 3) the cold side wind turned from gusty to very stormy, just about stayed on the bike. With a left turn and 300m of climbing to go I was grinding straight into a wind doing it's best to blow me off. The weather then decided to get worse by adding in lots of painful hailstones.
> 
> ...


well done you deffo have cojones


----------



## iandg (29 Apr 2016)

A day off work and out on the cross-check (I love that bike). Mostly off road from Stornoway across the Castle Grounds and out past the fabrication yard to the old battery and lighthouse then up to the Bonnie Prince Charlie Memorial, more Castle Grounds trails then back home. The new Hawkwind album (The Machine Stops) blasting through the earphones for the first 15km and then shuffled to 'Space Ritual' for the rest of the ride 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/559916717/embed/1096624b015e8cdd4dbc926e1ef722a2a89f89ae









More snaps here


----------



## BSRU (29 Apr 2016)

Stonechat said:


> well done you deffo have cojones


Or I'm mad as a hatter


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Apr 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/560025568

I went out to Winchester on the easier, shorter route today. I nearly got skittled by a grouse that popped out of a hedge on a fast descent, I took its head off with my pedal, but managed to stay upright. I had to clean some claret off of my boot, when I got to Winchester, then I forgot to restart the Strava, so there's a chunk of the ride missing ( to match the chunk of the grouse that was missing, I guess). I got caught in a properly nasty hail storm on the return as well, which is always 'interesting', when the road in front of you turns into marbles. About 35 miles in total, one more sticker to add to the collection, and a stingy face, from the hail storm. I saw something that's quite a rarity round here as well.





3 black swans.





Some white swans, swanning about with the black swans.

Ooooh I've just noticed that one of the White swans is a different type of swan to the others. It's got a white beak, and no black feathers on its face, I reckon its foreign or something (possibly an alien).


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Apr 2016)

Another ride over to Maryport today. But first I had an errand to run in Cockermouth. The weather is dire. Snow on the hills just up the road, cold wind and showers. But I took on the challenge and took to Broughton Moor. I could see the rain around and about and I even had some drop on me.

I did a little explore in the streets of Maryport and as I rode out along the prom the wind was whipping up the waves. I was riding into a strong head wind and heading straight for a band of rain and sure enough it began to hit. Turning inland helped but cold was setting in and looking at the snow on the fells didn't warm me up. Despite that I took the longer way around by Isel and the Ouse bridge. Skiddaw was white with snow but in a quiet and sheltered spot on the Ellen the swallows and martins, newly arrived from Africa, were happily catching food on the wing. Bizarre? - absolutely.


----------



## BSRU (30 Apr 2016)

A little video of the last part of my cat 3 climb, remembering it was sunny before and after this.
I was very glad I packed a waterproof jacket in my saddle bag, it was definitely needed.
I stopped before going down the decent, 17% with a right hand bend at the bottom, easy 40mph in the dry but not this time, braking all the way down.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muuxseegf6I


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2016)

Up and out early this morning with intention of 31 miles .

Headed out of the boro via the mad mile and towards Overstone around the walled grounds of the Overstone Manor into Northampton and then down towards Billing Mill across to Little and Great Houghton.






Next was Preston Deanery and a short blast down the main road to Hackleton and Horton this section of road was still in the shade si felt a bit slippy.






From here on it was homeward bound with a slight tail wind . On the way to Denton you can see what the ctc have spent their money on .











Only joking about the ctc and money. Next up was the lovely village of Denton followed by Whiston then along to Earls Barton where the newly built marina now has a few spare moorings.






After Earls Barton it was Mears Ashby and back down the mad mile to home a total of 30.2 miles.


----------



## Billy Wizz (30 Apr 2016)

Just like the Med well ish.
The thermals are finally put to bed, a quick ten miles a slight breeze but otherwise a lovely ride along the Thames.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Apr 2016)

Billy Wizz said:


> View attachment 126566
> Just like the Med well ish.
> The thermals are finally put to bed, a quick ten miles a slight breeze but otherwise a lovely ride along the Thames.



That's a cracking pic.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Apr 2016)

After a week of commuting I dusted off the MTB and headed over to Swinley Forest with my lad. He's just about too big for his 24" MX2, but not quite big enough for the 26" Hardrock I've been refurbishing for him, so we went with the smaller bike.
Cracking fun, green trail to warm up, then a good run on the blue before finishing on a green lap. Glad we got there early ish at 0900 as by the time we left is was packed.


----------



## Billy Wizz (30 Apr 2016)

mark st1 said:


> That's a cracking pic.


Thanks it was one of them, stop the bike and take a quick pic, it was really bright I wasn't expecting it to come out like that.


----------



## SteveF (30 Apr 2016)

Picked up the new bike.... very pleased with it.. Quite a lot of traffic out there but, well it's London so shouldn't be surprised really I suppose.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/560856909/embed/a8a6d22f03c499114e793ddf25d4a4cb94c15eb5


----------



## derrick (30 Apr 2016)

Good club ride this morning, 10 of us left the cafe this morning for a loop of Hertford. Roads were nice and quiet a lot of people must have gone away for the weekend, Made for an enjoyable ride, we only had to stop once, Group of guys stopped us as they were having trouble with a chain that some how had put a double loop in itself. After a bit of faffing around we managed to sort it out for them lol. Then a nice ride back to the cafe for another coffee. Another great ride with the club.


----------



## Old jon (30 Apr 2016)

There is a bit of a bike race going on today round here, so a bit of careful route planning was called for, not wanting to be on the wrong side of anything.

My Holbeck meander is an easy approach to Office Lock, and from there to Viaduct Road and Cardigan Road is almost automatic. Up to the Ring Road at Lawnswood school, over that and take a left up Otley Old Road, carry on along the side of the airport and cross the A 658. Yup, I know. I am still heading towards Otley, where all the race stuff is starting. Take the second left turn off after crossing the A 658, York Gate I think it is called, there used to be a quarry of that name along there. It is still high up, and the views repay you for the pedal up there.

The end of that road was not quite as I remembered it, but a couple of turns had me pointing towards Guiseley and eventually I reached the top of Hollins Hill, above Baildon.



So down that, through Shipley and back towards Leeds through Thackley, Calverley, Rodley, and Kirkstall. Back on the canal and the end of the 31.5 miles was celebrated with the last ten minutes under a very generous raincloud. Ah well.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2016)

Since my last ride I've become older, but no wiser so it would seem. Seduced by the sun I wore shorts but no leg warmers, I was bloody freezing! After 3 or so miles a young, slightly built, very pretty young lady came the other way in shorts and short sleeves! I need to MTFU!
Not long after as we came into Knapwell we passed a couple on a blue Thorn tandem (not that I'm a Thorn tandem geek...)
Out through Elsworth and a familiar sight that's becoming a pattern came into view





That son of mine powering away up a hill. I wish I had strength like that!

Coming down the other side you can usually get over 30mph, not a chance today, 29 dead on. The wind was supposed to be 7mph, it felt at least double.

Across the A1198 and up to Graveley. I've not ridden with Thomas since Mallorca and we chatted about how bloody difficult cycling here is with the crap road surfaces and cold air. I need to move I reckon!






On through Great Gransden, Waresley and Gamlingay before a bit of hedge irrigation just outside Hatley. ^^^ I liked the clouds looking down to Hertfordshire.

The hill down from Croydon is steep but short, but enough to go screaming down, I had a strava PB!

At Wimpole we stopped as the boy needed a drink, so I made him pay, he also bought me a brownie, so I took a pic just like @PeteXXX does




On the way out we rode by the ewes and lambs




Old Wimpole hill was a struggle for us both today, the stop wasn't a good idea. The consolation was that the old git got to the top first!




^that looks flat!

Home via Bourn and Toft. 44 enjoyable, but chilly miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/560828921


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2016)

Taken on this mornings bimble. Not only is the spelling perfect (!) but the wall at the back is part of the embankment for the M1 motorway going over the road, so not a quiet area in the first place.

The ride was 23 miles on the hybrid, lovely weather first thing, little bit of frost but very sunny and not a lot of wind.

https://www.strava.com/activities/560618650


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Apr 2016)

Not the best start to the day when I came down to find cat sick on the dining room carpet & two sheepish looking cats both blaming the other so it was out with the Vax before I even thought about making the porridge & getting ready for a ride! 

Once that was done it was on with 3/4 bib tights & the superb Gabba 2 windproof jacket as whilst it was sunny(ish) the chilly northwesterly was not going to be my friend for the first half of todays planned route across the New Forest & into Wiltshire & East Dorset.

For a non event day the roads where exceptionally busy with cyclists as I made my way west through the forest & onto familiar roads around Cranbourne en-route to Gussage All Saints where I picked up some new roads, which I was quite impressed with for their quietness & surface, leading to my only real climb of the day starting at Stubhampton & gently rising for around 5 miles.

Typically, 40 miles from home a few spots of rain greeted me the top where I quickly stopped for lunch before heading back with at last the wind on my tail so with black clouds surrounding me it was again a race against the weather as I passed through Tollard Royal & Sixpenny Handley to Fordingbridge, where the few spots of rain caught me up, but thankfully despite a bit of a cross wind over the higher parts of the forest I was able to out run it & get home dry.

76.4 very pleasant miles & a route I look forward to doing again on warmer less breezy day!

https://www.strava.com/activities/560914472/


----------



## DCLane (30 Apr 2016)

Not my ride, due to being incapacitated. But, as a result of my injury my youngest went on my club's longer Saturday morning run without me.

He rode 42 miles with Ravensthorpe CC, cut short as we met him on the way back at the LBS.

Not bad for an 11 year-old.


----------



## mark st1 (30 Apr 2016)

DCLane said:


> Not my ride, due to being incapacitated. But, as a result of my injury my youngest went on my club's longer Saturday morning run without me.
> 
> He rode 42 miles with Ravensthorpe CC, cut short as we met him on the way back at the LBS.
> 
> Not bad for an 11 year-old.


Fair play to him I struggled doing my shoe laces at that age. Oh to be young again.


----------



## iandg (30 Apr 2016)

40km loop through North Lochs and out to Achmor then home to Stornoway. Cold and windy with a few showers today (8C and 30mph gusts) then out came the sun for the last wind assisted 15km 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/561044973/embed/1c2cc5323f53768d9d497f286f5544c456787886


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Since my last ride I've become older, but no wiser so it would seem. Seduced by the sun I wore shorts but no leg warmers, I was bloody freezing! After 3 or so miles a young, slightly built, very pretty young lady came the other way in shorts and short sleeves! I need to MTFU!
> Not long after as we came into Knapwell we passed a couple on a blue Thorn tandem (not that I'm a Thorn tandem geek...)
> Out through Elsworth and a familiar sight that's becoming a pattern came into view
> View attachment 126603
> ...


Tomorrow, I shall attempt to live up to my reputation.. Today, I must w*rk!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (30 Apr 2016)

Another great jolly round sunny East Lothian


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Apr 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/561045380
58 miles, up to middle wallop and back today, on one of my Skyride social routes.














The weather was a bit variable, but it was a nice ride. I had another new rider with me today as well.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Tomorrow, I shall attempt to live up to my reputation.. Today, I must w*rk!




I can't like that....


----------



## Billy Wizz (30 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Tomorrow, I shall attempt to live up to my reputation.. Today, I must w*rk!


lol.
Here comes the sunshine.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Apr 2016)

Maryport again today but I also had errands on the way out and on the way back. The weather has improved although there is still snow on the fells. The wind wasn't so cold or strong and was coming from a warmer direction. There were still some showers visible in the north but they didn't get any further south. I rode what is becoming a fairly standard loop now. It's clearly a holiday weekend now as tourists are appearing. With torrents of rain forecast for tomorrow I hope they aren't too disappointed.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> I can't like that....



I'm glad you didn't ..lol



Billy Wizz said:


> lol.
> Here comes the sunshine.



I did get a nice walk along the beach and pier at Cromer in the evening sunshine though


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2016)

Late start for me this morning,must have been all that exercise yesterday.

Decided on a short 20 mile just to let the legs spin a bit, so on with the Lycra again for more testing.

Headed west for a change towards Wilby then up to the rugby club and down hardwater .






Quick stop on the bridge for this picture before heading for Grendon ,Easton Maudit ,Bozeat,Hinwick ,Irchester,Little Irchester and home .


All done on the Dawes Galaxy Tour and Gear Best supplied Base Camp Lycra.


----------



## iandg (1 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Tomorrow, I shall attempt to live up to my reputation.. Today, I must w*rk!



Friday/Saturday I rode.Today I must w*rk


----------



## SteveF (1 May 2016)

A loop out to Billericay on the new bike, very pleasant it was too..

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/561929226/embed/8f4206cb7b1ec8b0308bb94bdbdd5a12c93dbe02


A piccie of a random farm, although it does look quite attractive, the real reason I stopped had more to do with it being at the top of a ruddy hill and I needed to have a gulp (or two) of water:






Further into the ride I nearly got lured off route, managed to resist!!


----------



## Surlydave (1 May 2016)

Training ride around west Suffolk, for Lejog later in the summer. Probably not enough hills!! !https://www.strava.com/activities/562013855


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2016)

wicker man said:


> Friday/Saturday I rode.Today I must w*rk


----------



## Stonechat (1 May 2016)

Club ride to Sonning today (actually Sonning Common, a few miles beyond Sonning)

I was mildly concerned at having some fatigue in my legs, but pace was manageable.
Route out through Winkfield and Twyford
The sun was out, and it brought a fair share of motorists and being bank holiday w/e there were events on (including Windsor Horse show we encounterered on route home). Many queues of cars

Going through Sonning, delightful area as always.

The club ride had split into shorter and longer rides, and our group on the longer run of 6 people, lost two as they peeled off to destinations of their own.

Pleasant stop and not wanting to go through the park, we went through Windsor.
Nearing home, I had about 55 miles done and wanted a bit more so did another loop

63.32 miles done, so a metric century.
15.3 mph average
1693 feet climbed

Arrived home to find Mrs S out and I am apparently cooking tonight (don't mind really)
Could have done a few more miles!

NIce sun and warm at the end though was chilly start
https://www.strava.com/activities/562012188


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 May 2016)

Usual 30 mile pootle with our lass. Very windy but warmer. Coot chicks getting bigger in Abbey Park, saw some ducklings, a huge grey heron and a couple of little egrets. Don't know what our lass did to the coffee but it tasted of soap! Lazy afternoon watching the snooker now on the cards.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2016)

Daventry the destination, 57 miles the journey. Lumpiest ride this year so far combined with a strong cold wind made for a hard slow morning in the saddle. That was my first visit to Cafe Roso for about three years, and I missed the turn, but managed to find the cafe without to much difficulty. My ride out took me through Marton, Leamington Hastings and across Grandborough fields and over the bridge to Flecknoe and onto the main road through Staverton and onto Daventry. On the way back I rode out of Daventry through the Royal Oak industrial estate and picked up the A45 to Willoughby and back across Grandborough fields, when I got to marton I stayed on the Banbury road to Princethorpe where I picked up the fosse way, crossed the A45 and continued on the fosse way till I turned into Coalpit lane then turned left into Wolston then turned right and into Coventry past the speedway and through Binley Woods across the city and home.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/562047533

Isle of Wight knobber fest for me today.
Its normally a nice event, as long as the weather is bad, and the choppers don't / can't ride. The weather was brilliant, so there were a lot of truly shockingly bad riders out. The consolation is that the majority of the worst offenders were helpfully wearing their club kit, the absolute worst of the bunch ( how the Sam Hill hell he didn't end up in a pile of broken bikes and riders, after the chronically stupid, Darwinian pass up the left, whilst we were trying to avoid a downed rider, I'm not sure) happened to have a club kit, which is local to me.

Any way, ignoring the ( admittedly relatively small ) number of Kamikaze pilots, out today, the weather held out brilliantly, and the ride went well, with no technicals, or crashes from me ( just the aforementioned chopper idiot incident).





Waiting at Southampton.






During the crossing.






Calshot, from the ferry out.






The feed station / checkpoint at Yarmouth.

All in all, my faith in this event is untarnished, it is a fantastic day out, and a shoe in for this month's Metric. I've just noticed I've managed to get 82 PR's and second quickests. That's a lot for one ride.


----------



## mark st1 (1 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Isle of Wight knobber fest for me today.



Cracking title that


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2016)

Set off this morning target Mays 100km . Out at 0900 weather not to bad bit windy .Plan was for a big sixty/seventy miler .Anstey ,Cropston out to Beacon Crossroads and then Charley Rd to Shepshed . Belton . I caught and passed a rider here and then become aware he was on my wheel on the incline into Diesworth .At the top of the climb he came by and went on the front and thanked me for passing him as it had got him going instead of pootling .He was riding to Newark from Ashby so following my route for a few miles .So for the next hour we rode together but pushing on . Diesworth ,Long Whatton, Kegworth ,West Leake , East Leake ,Costock ,Wysall . I finally parted company as I turned for Willoughby . Really nice to have company chatting away for an hour . I noticed in this hour I covered 18.5 miles a bit above my pace I might pay for that .Into Willoughby over the A46 then turned right into the headwind. Along drag along lawn lane . Through Grimston and Saxelby into Asfordby across the A607 .Rolling terrain all into a headwind towards Gaddesby legs are being to feel it now .Out to Ashby Foeville back to Gaddesby then Rearsby .Stopped at my favourite bench at Rearsby by the brook for a snack and a rest .This where I checked the milage and plotted a new route home to do just enough .Thrussington to Ratcliffe on the Wreake on the downhill of humble lane I normally top 30 mph but today I had to put in an effort to do 20 mph the wind had really picked up .Cossington ,Rothley out to Swithland ,Cropston and Home 64.74 miles done in a tad over 4 hrs . But boy do my legs ache now really struggled the last 10 miles .I swear my long bid tight are to tight in the legs I can't wait to remove then when I get home ,2 weeks ago I did 77 miles in shorts and my legs were fine roll on summer please . Again loads of rides out today


----------



## mark st1 (1 May 2016)

Went out on a introductory club run today with @Mr Haematocrit formerly otp. Went with the guys at https://700cc.org nice bunch of people. Was very apprehensive looking at the rules and regs but all very much common sense really. Split in to 2 groups of 6 including the ride leaders nice mixed group and lovely riding with a bit of a wind break when not on the front. Blooming freezing to start with my fingers were numb lovely when the sun warmed us up though. All local roads to me so all very familiar. Stretched my legs a bit on the way home but noticed the head wind a lot more !
Just under 45 miles with 526 ft of climbing avg speed of 15.3 mph. No pics today as I didn't want to intrude on unfamiliar people lol.
https://www.strava.com/activities/561893756

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2016)

A tandem ride for us today out to Ely.
We had the wind on our backs heading on the outward journey so we were flying! Once at Cottenham there were lots of bikes coming the other way, turns out there was a charity ride that started out at Impington.
Out through the flat fen before the slight bump of twenty pence hill, then a left and right at Wilburton. We passed another tandem doing the charity ride.
Soon we got our first glimpse of Ely cathedral across the fields of rape, then I took a wrong turn!
We were supposed to be meeting our friend Rebecca for tea so Jo sent her a text, turns out she was in Cambridge! She thought we'd be later.
So once at Ely we called in on our friend Mick, who kindly got the kettle on.
Then we rolled down the road, all 100yds to Peacocks tea room to meet her ladyship, fresh back from Cambridge. Our first ever time at Peacocks, and they missed our order out. We waited ages, then Jo kicked off! They were very apologetic!
There were plenty of charity ride bods about






Tea taken, we set off back into the wind. In Wilburton a group of 6 riders chatted to us and then down twenty pence we blew them away. They were 90 miles into a 100 miler, but I have to get my thrills somewhere! By Cottenham they'd caught us.
Back through Cambridge for an ice cream and up Madingley Hill. Once back we HAD TO go round the block to get the 50 miles. Made perfect sense to me!

https://www.strava.com/activities/562173677/segments/13618083966


----------



## NorthernDave (1 May 2016)

The Tour de Dave (TdD) for me today, featuring elements of TdY Stages 1 and 2.
Like much of the other Tour that's been going on, mine wasn't televised either....

So, out on Coal Road where I was over a mile from home before I realised that I'd not started the Garmin 
Onto Skeltons Lane and then right onto Thorner Lane and part of TdY Stage 2.
Left onto the A64, then right for the sprint  into Scholes and through the village and on to Barwick, where they were still packing up. Through there and on to Aberford, heading under the A1(M) and up to Lotherton hall, before taking the road towards Sherburn.
I left the TdY route to turn up to Saxton before heading from there to Barkston Ash and on to Church Fenton.
From there I turned along the southern side of Leeds East Airport and took the back road to Ryther, where I joined the TdY Stage 1 route to Ulleskelf and nicely into the prevailing head wind.
Just before reaching Ulleskelf there were a several promotional things made from hay bales, so I stopped by one for a picture and a drink:




Refreshed and back on the bike it was through Ulleskelf, over the railway line and into the wind out to the A162 on Raw Lane (very appropriate name...).
Down the hill, before leaving the TdY route to head through Stutton and up Garnet Lane, where it started to rain. 
Over the A64 bridge and on eventually to Toulston Lane and back into the headwind. Brushed the top side of Bramham before tackling the Windmill, where I set a new best top speed (for me) of 43.4 mph on the way to Clifford.
From there it was back down to Bramham (into the wind again) before climbing up to the bridge over the A1(M) and the slog to Thorner, broken briefly by the plunge into Wothersome Dip with the inevitable climb up the other side...
The wind was right in my face here (why do I persist in riding this route this way?) and I was really feeling it, so I broke out the emergency Haribo Tangfastic and immediately felt marginally better 
Eventually flew down the hill into Thorner and back onto TdY Stage 2 through the village and the grind up Sandhills over the huge "VAN ZYL" that's been chalked on the road, leaving the TdY route as i turned back onto Skeltons Lane where a nice person in a BMW X3 decided it would be acceptable to pass within a foot of my elbow...
From there it was back onto Coal Road and then local roads to home.

*37.32 miles* (60.06 km) in *2 h 33 m* at an average of *14.6 mph* with *1,627 ft* climbed. All in all, a good do in increasingly rubbish weather. Plus it's the metric half century in the bag for May on day 1 

*Edit* to add, according to Garmin at some point I was 7m below sea level! Checking it seems most of the section between Barkston Ash and Ulleskelf is below sea level - I've never noticed that before...





Then spent this afternoon on the settee watching the other Tour...


----------



## derrick (1 May 2016)

Another ride out to Cambridge,Second time this week. This time with the other half and Vic, We got blown out there but it was a hard ride back, Again a nice bit of breakfast at the Copper Kettle, on the way out i kept getting a whiff of bacon, so when i got to the Copper Kettle it was a lovely toasted bacon sandwich, The wind was against us going back, was a hard ride back. But we got back to to the Salisbury pub, (one of our locals) Had a couple of beers, Vics Husband met us there, So a nice little chat with friends,
A perfect day. good ride, good company, good beer.
https://www.strava.com/activities/562278460


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2016)

Most of you seem to have had reasonable weather today, but for me it was 50 miles in wind and rain.

It was an out and back from Sunderland to the Headland at Hartlepool, mostly on the NCN track.

What would be a very agreeable ride was spoiled a bit by the mud as much by the rain.

The wind, as ever, was double-edged - largely against on the way out, largely behind on the way back.

Getting filthy was not so bad as I was finishing the ride at home where I have all that's needed to restore cleanliness.

But it was a good thing I wasn't on an early season tour, turning up at a bed and breakfast in the condition I arrived home in would have been no fun.


----------



## Donger (1 May 2016)

Today was a special away day for our club, as we drove into Wales to do a joint KingswayCC/Caerphilly CC ride. We all met up at the Tommy Cooper memorial opposite Caerphilly Castle and split into ability/speed groups. That's me, fourth from the right:




Three of our club got together with six of theirs on the most relaxed version of the shorter ride on offer, and headed off to Llantwit Major and back, via an undulating, 47 mile route that included 2,800 feet of climbing. What a great experience it was, too. Very friendly locals made for a great social ride, and paid for our coffee and cakes in the Velo Cafe in Llantwit Major. They'll be doing a return visit to Gloucester on the next bank holiday weekend, so we've planned a particularly nice scenic route and an unusual cafe stop for them. All in all a great day, (despite one local rider breaking his new chain twice in the first 7 miles, and one of ours heading off up the slip road for the M4 Eastbound at one point!), and can't wait to repeat it. Many thanks to everyone in the Caerphilly CC that arranged this ride, and for your hospitality. Loved the whole experience.


----------



## Freds Dad (1 May 2016)

A nice ride with my lad and his girlfriends dad through some very nice areas including Prestbury, Alderley Edge and Chelford, and we made it to Jodrell Bank cafe just before the Sunday morning rush of cyclists.

https://www.strava.com/routes/4843951


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2016)

Today was the Historic Commercial Vehicle Rally from Crystal Place to London to Brighton. There were lovely blue skies and the sun was shining.. but the temperature gauge was showing a little nippy 2°. After a nice brekkie I was out of the door just after 7.30am to meet Mr Arallsopp en route, then on to Purley to meet up with Tim, Dave and Bob and to intercept the rally.
Riding through Croydon I spied a couple of cyclists. I recognised the bum and the knee bandage... it was @Agent Hilda and @dellzeqq , out for a sunday morning training ride.. I convinced them they should tag along with us... in fact I insisted... and they agreed  So now our number were 2 more then expected. Great stuff.
By the time we had got to Purley, the Vintage vehicles were just starting to come through. 2 of the first we saw were a couple of lovely vintage fire engines.










A few more miles down the A23 we were being overtaken and we were overtaking a good few of the vehicles on the rally, something that was repeated all the way down to Crawley, the half way stop for the rally and a chance for us to have a break, grab some coffee's, tea's and cake and have a nose around some of the vehicles. Being such a splendiferous, sunny day, the vehicles looked absolutely stunning. Buffed to within and inch or their lives.

























At Crawley is was a goodbye to AH and Del as they made their way back to home. We rejoined the rally. Making very good time swooping down one of the very best cycling roads in SE England, the B2114 from Handross, through Stapelfield and on to Cuckflied. Mile upon mile of glorious cycling.

We made very good and quick progress, once again leapfrogging several of the same vehicles en route. Much to the amusement of some of the passengers.We hit the usual heavy traffic that is now unfortunately synonymous with Brighton. A lovely city that is blighted by the motor car.

Straight down to the sea and on to the beach for fish and chips.






It really was a lovely, sunny day... a dip in the Channel was mentioned... but that idea was very quickly poo poohed...I don't think the sea would have been at a welcoming temperature. 

Bob left us to visit friends in Brighton whilst myself, Andy and Tim made our way back home. Once again mixing with too many motor cars to get out of Brighton to hit the Devil's Dyke. One of my favourite climbs and descents. We we very lucky in that the wind Gods had blessed us with a lovely tailwind. Progress was nice and rapid and highly enjoyable with the clear blue skies and the sunshine.

We left Tim at Crawley (his home town) which just left myself and Andy to knock out the remaining miles to home in the county of Bromleyshire.

So..
112 miles for the day. May's Century a month challenge completed. Century # 10 for the year, 176 over all and a few Eddington numbers to boot.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2016)

A rare event! Todays ride, posted today..
After the usual stupid o'clock finish at work, I was home just in time to bake some chocolate chip flapjacks for todays ride. I was in bed by about 01:30, I think, and up at 06:15 ready to ride over to a mate's house at 07:25 to be there by 08:00 <yawn>. As I only knew he was off work as well during the day, I'd not prepped the bike or got anything ready beforehand, hence the early morning baking session. Still, it gave me time for a beer whilst waiting 

Once up, I wasn't sure whether to bare the legs or not. It was only slightly freezing, but with the promise of warmer weather later in the morning. I eventually decided to cover up and not take the chance on blue and shivering legs. Shame really, as it did warm up nicely within a few hours. Hey Ho..
Our plan, decided over a strong black coffee and some cake, was to pedal a few miles up the Brampton Valley Way and then branch off the old railway line towards Maidwell and Blueberry Farm and the bridleways beyond. I've ridden these several times, so know which bits are hard going. We were lucky today as the mud was reasonably dry and the mucky parts avoidable. (I've done this route in snow and wet weather, and it can be almost unrideable. Still, today was good)

Heading back across the old railway, Cycle Route 6, we decided to do another circuit to find a different bridleway back to Blueberry Farm and then cross, once again, the railway line and up a steepie towards Hanging Houghton






Half way up, we stopped for a snack and to admire the view. I wasn't sure if we could ride further than Hanging Houghton as it's on the A508, not a road I like to cycle along. Luckily, we spotted a sign across the road, so headed across some fields and byways I thought I'd not used before. 






As it turned out, I recognised a wooded knoll from a few years ago. I'd approached it from t'other direction last time though. Obviously, we had to ride up and down it a bit (_Note to self: Grow up!! _)

After a mile or so, we turned back, as we were heading in the wrong direction. Enjoyable as the tracks were we needed to start heading back.
We did find a more direct bridleway back though, which crossed a field of rape.






Remind me to not wear a yellow jacket next time. I might be a bit less visible to the flying bug population...

After this, we whooped back down the hill we'd sweated up and then pootled back down the Brampton Valley into a steady, and chilly, breeze back to my mates place for another coffee and before I headed back home via the south of the town.






Back home for a beer as it's a non-driving day today. 







We had several chats with horse riders, dog walkers and kids on bikes and their parents on our way round, on the more frequented parts of the route, which made the day even more enjoyable. 

Altogether, a crackin' 50 miles, with approximately 20 miles on tarmac/hard-pack, and 30 off-road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/562001632


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2016)

Very nice pics @ianrauk . Reminded my of my models of yesteryear that I used to collect.


----------



## Smithbat (1 May 2016)

A short jaunt on my new bike today, I have upgraded from my very basic Halfords bike to a new pretty hybrid. I am still getting used to the gears, having them on each hand is confusing. The difference in riding it is amazing though.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2016)

Another early ride this morning covering some new to me cycling roads to the east of Wellingborough .

Route was Irhlingborough (dont tell @betty swollocks ) ,Little and Great Addington then across a quiet a14 and through the 2 Cranfords into Barton Seagrave and then Isham via the edge of Burton Latimer .

And then on to Orlingbury and 17 mile point where i made the decision to go left and head home through Harrowden and along to the top of the mad mile and home , just over 22 miles again on the Dawes which is riding well .

Again wearing the GearBest supplied lycra which is really comfortable and was warm enough today under my cycling jacket , will have to see how it washes next .


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2016)

Yesterday’s Ride.

The fragrant Mrs P signed up for the Wiltshire Wild Life Trusts Neolithic Marathon and while she was at it signed me up for the Neolithic bike ride, a 50K mountain bike ride around the Salisbury Plain. I set off at stupid o’clock to get to the start and ended up going to the wrong place 22 miles away, eventually got to correct start near Bulford with just 20 minutes spare to get across the start line before the cut-off point. Mrs P had to start at Avebury

The routes was mostly hard pack fire track routes, so very easy riding apart from some quite lumpy hills, after about 20 miles the route took on some grassy single track which slowed the pace a little but that only lasted about 3 miles then it as back to the fire tracks. I stopped with another couple of riders to help a lady who went over the handlebars, but she was ok just winded.

The scenery was stunning although a bit samey after a while, and although there were over 300 cyclists taking part I was often alone along the tracks, wondering at times if I was on the right path, especially along the path with the signs not move off the track or touch anything as it may explode and kill you!

The weather was warm and windy which was behind us on the return leg, the finish line was a welcome sight. We were given a medal and lunch box at the end.

I had to hang around a bit waiting for the fragrant Mrs P to finish the her Marathon, eventually I got bored and decided to ride along the marathon route to see if I could find her, after about three miles I saw her, and rode back alongside her, the first marathon for Mrs P this year.

A very well organised event by Wiltshire Wild Life Trust, for all the family, as well as the marathon and bike ride, there was a 30k ride, a half marathon and a 13 mile walk and a 26 mile walk. A brilliant day out. http://www.wiltshirewildlife.org/Pages/Events/Category/sarsen-trail-and-neolithic-marathon.





Salisbury Plain




More Salisbury Plain




Typical Track Surface




You may be blown up and killed




Hurrah! Some Woods




Ummm..Salisbury Plain again




Lunch Box




Mission Control




Main Ride




Second Ride

35 off road miles in total.

@ianrauk Great photos of your ride Ian, thanks.


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2016)

Got up this morning and the legs were protesting about yesterday's exertions still don't know why I was so tried after yesterday ride. Checked the forecast rain about 1200 so The planned 50 km was forgottoned about .So a short hour spin instead . Out by 10.00 Anstey to Cropston picked up a tailwind and I'm flying out to Swithland average pushing 20mph didn't last long turned into Swithland and a headwind .Legs feeling OK now so let's put a couple of hills in . Into Woodhouse Eaves and up Maplewell Rd then straight on up priory lane and back to Newtown Linford . Tailwind home so full attack for last strava segment before home Braggie hill sprint .Managed to take a second off pr to 27 secs 6th fastest this year . The first time I did this segment on strava time was 58 secs .I am a bit faster now . Back home now legs are aching again Time for a coffee than off go apply a second coat of delux ONCE gloss may get out again before tea if forecast is correct


----------



## mybike (2 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> A short jaunt on my new bike today, I have upgraded from my very basic Halfords bike to a new pretty hybrid. I am still getting used to the gears, having them on each hand is confusing. The difference in riding it is amazing though.
> 
> View attachment 126841



I did similar a couple of months ago, enjoy.


----------



## Dark46 (2 May 2016)

Yesterday while @Donger and the rest of the club were away getting wet in Wales, @Frazzle, Claire P, Tony H and I were getting to grip with the Forest of Dean.

The ride went into Gloucester and then along the A40 then of towards Newent before heading towards May Hill and Glasshouse.

At no time I decided to push myself as I knew what was to come later in the F of D. I wanted to make sure there was enough in the tank to get home.

It was a short trip along the A40 again before heading off towards Little London and then into the Forest for real.

At Mitcheldean it was up Plump Hill for the first time for me then towards Coleford. As we went through the lights at the end of Cinderford we most have got caught in a sportif. @Frazzle and I had a guy pass us , so we then tucked in behind and dropped a gear.

At the right moment we wasted him and he had no chance to reply lol. I must admit it felt good. Plus it was good we were only a mile or so from Cannop and our coffee stop.

From Cannop it was up towards Speechouse and up Whites Road. Another couple of hills I can cross off as I have done in one go.

Luckily it was down hill from here most of the way home.

All in all it was 46.6 miles and between 2,700 and 3,000ft of climbing depending if you look at my Garmin or @Frazzle's. Oh yes and aching legs lol


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2016)

Quick 2 hr mtb ride around Wakerley finshades with son in law..really enjoyed today.
bike and me are still clean..
beat the rain..


----------



## Donger (2 May 2016)

Dark46 said:


> Yesterday while @Donger and the rest of the club were away getting wet in Wales, @Frazzle, Claire P, Tony H and I were getting to grip with the Forest of Dean........ *As we went through the lights at the end of Cinderford we most have got caught in a sportif. .*.........



That would probably be the "Dean Bluebell Doddle" ... one of the shortest (at 56KM, I think) rides on the audax circuit .... though I guess you can now imagine how tough it is. 

p.s. @Dark46 has just discovered that next week's ride is also up into the Forest of Dean and includes the steepest, worst hill that he did yesterday all over again. He is probably not best pleased with me right now.


----------



## Surlydave (2 May 2016)

Great ride this morning with a few fellow Suffolk Ctcers. Stopped for coffee at Stonham Barns before
returning home due to work commitments.

https://www.strava.com/activities/562953324


----------



## Dark46 (2 May 2016)

Today I had to drop my van into work due to a miss calculation of how many were needed first thing in the morning.

So I put the Boardman in the back of the can to cycle home on.

It was good to.be on the Hybrid again but the BB is creaking like mad and needs replacing.

It was good riding along the canal path in Gloucester again and making a few adjusts on the way.


----------



## Dark46 (2 May 2016)

[QUOTE="Donger, post: 4261325,

p.s. @Dark46 has just discovered that next week's ride is also up into the Forest of Dean and includes the steepest, worst hill that he did yesterday all over again. He is probably not best pleased with me right now.[/QUOTE]

That's fine with me now I've done them bring them on!!!


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2016)

Dark46 said:


> [QUOTE="Donger, post: 4261325,
> 
> p.s. @Dark46 has just discovered that next week's ride is also up into the Forest of Dean and includes the steepest, worst hill that he did yesterday all over again. He is probably not best pleased with me right now.



That's fine with me now I've done them bring them on!!![/QUOTE]
You know second time you do a hill it's the law you have to do it quicker


----------



## Old jon (2 May 2016)

A much quieter ride than my last one. Despite it being Bank Holiday Monday, little traffic, no crowds. The weather may have had something to do with it.

Even the quick trundle around three sides of Holbeck was peaceful, no cars parked at the roadside makes riding a lot easier. I was intending a devious route to Wetherby, so along Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road and over the river. I usually have a bit of a smile when I see what has become of Tatey Dock, the narrow little entrance from the lock around the weir is still there, but through that everything is so different . . .

Anyway, Regent Street and Roseville and Roundhay Roads up to the Oakwood Clock and the top of Boot Hill. Turn left just after the pub onto Gatehouse Lane and follow it on to Shadwell, turn left to reach Slaid Hill then right to ride along Wike Ridge to the village of that name, drop to East Keswick, up Potts Hill to ride through Collingham, on to Wetherby ( very quiet A 58 ) and refuel the engine. I took the West Woods Road out of Wetherby to Bramham, just before I reached the right turn for Thorner the weather gave me a free lesson in swimming with attached bicycle. By ‘eck it rained, and the headwind was a bit strong also. Anyway, it had just about stopped when I reached Thorner, on for Skeltons Lane followed by Red Hall Lane and a well earned whizzz down my second favourite hill and the average trek across Leeds to finish 34.1 miles for the day. Oh, apologies. I thought I had pressed the shutter release, but I had not. So no video today.


----------



## Spartak (2 May 2016)

Just back from 4 days cycling in Mallorca. 

A group of us flew out & rented a villa in the small town of Campanet. 
A great base for exploring the island with the excellent Bar ES club situated in the main square. 
We hired bikes from Bikehead - I rode a Cannondale Synapse Ultegra Disc. 

Day 1 - Arta & Ermita de Betlem
130 kms w/ 1568 ascent. 

Day 2 - Calvia & Pungunyent
130 kms w/ 1601 metres ascent. 

Day 3 - Talaia d'Albercutx & Femenia
82 kms w/ 1650 ascent. 

Day 4 - Five Mallorcan Cols
128 kms w/ 3880 ascent !

Four excellent days cycling with day 4 being the highlight we climbed Col de sa Batttalia, Col de Ruis, Sa Calobra in 49:16 ( 8 mins quicker than my previous attempt ), Puig Major & finally after lunch Col de Soller !!


----------



## Rasmus (2 May 2016)

A lovely ride today, finishing in a bit of a disaster.

Good bits first: I am well behinf on the last 2 years on the mileage, so a long ride was on order. Picked out a not too challenging loop down through and around Somerset. Flat into the headwind going out, tailwind with a few hills coming back.

A very enjoyable ride on mostly quiet lanes, some I knew, some I didn't. Enjoyed the place names along the way, passing nearby Butt Lake, Pound Pool, and of course Cockrod. Had to stop and grab quick photo of the view to Glastonbury Tor from the ridge above Compton:





After coming down off the NE Somerset hills I made my way homewards on the b2b path. A puncture arrived. No problem, I am prepared! Except I wasn't prepared for the pump extracting the valve core on tube #1, and then completely getting the core stuck in the pump head on the second attempt - and the second spare tube having been packed wrong and being too big for the tyre., meaning I couldn't get the tyre seated properly. Made it home by walking up to a nearby shop (luckily open) to buy an el cheapo pump, then a very gentle decent at low pressure to find a train. Lesson learnt about paying attention to emergency supplies!

https://www.strava.com/activities/563184078


----------



## Stevec047 (2 May 2016)

I had one of those days where everything just worked. Having fitted the new wheels/tyres on the bike yesterday and realising how heavy the stock carrera or whatever other brand halfords use on there range of bikes were compared to the new wheels. I wasn't really expecting to feel any difference in the ride but as soon as I set off the bike felt totally different.

I couldnt really put my finger on what felt different as I switched my saddle the other week as well but I just carried on. Hitting the brakes for the first time at the end of the lane was an amazing feeling no more clicking from the rear wheel and a nice smooth feel.

So there was no real plan today I just set off on a route I sort of knew. The first section is a section I do regularly and immediately I was faster and smoother then I hit the hill out of Castle Hedingham toward sudbury and anticipating girding to a halt like I have every other time I chucked it into the small ring and the 28 at the rear only to have my feet spinning around like I was going down hill. Knock it down to the middle of the cassette and power up the hill. 

Now I knew that the light wheels and new tyres where the big improvement I was looking for.

With my confidence sky high I just kept riding taking random roads and ending up at Bures then Chappel stopping off for a drink and a packet of crisps before setting off again towards halstead cutting across country to Gosfield and then back home. Another 50k done and feeling great.

Not only that but since cycling back in october where I was pushing 17stone I have just weighed myself and am now the lightest I have been in my adult life at 14 stone 10.


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> I had one of those days where everything just worked. Having fitted the new wheels/tyres on the bike yesterday and realising how heavy the stock carrera or whatever other brand halfords use on there range of bikes were compared to the new wheels. I wasn't really expecting to feel any difference in the ride but as soon as I set off the bike felt totally different.
> 
> I couldnt really put my finger on what felt different as I switched my saddle the other week as well but I just carried on. Hitting the brakes for the first time at the end of the lane was an amazing feeling no more clicking from the rear wheel and a nice smooth feel.
> 
> ...


Well done @Stevec047 knocking those 50 kms out now  Well done on the weight loss
I upgraded my wheels recently and the feel of the bike is so much better amazing isn't a simple change makes such a difference


----------



## Stevec047 (2 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Stevec047 knocking those 50 kms out now  Well done on the weight loss
> I upgraded my wheels recently and the feel of the bike is so much better amazing isn't a simple change makes such a difference


Thanks yeah seems to be a regular thing now which I am not complaining about 50 k seems achievable without putting myself in a world of pain.

Yeah the wheels and tyre combo have made a huge difference it's a new bike now.

Thanks next target is to get down below 14 stone and trim up a bit.


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2016)

Having finishing painting and having tea I noticed it had turned into a lovely evening best part of the day . So out with the bike . Anstey,Thurcaston ,Rothley and first strava segment to chase up Templer Rd and 9th best time . On to Mountsorrel and the second chosen strava segment .Up Crown lane and another pr still need another 9 secs to beat my mate can't see that happening . Heading back home through Mountsorrel to Swithland lane and turned to Swithland .Through the village into a lovely headwind so swung left to Cropston and Anstey . 14.4 miles done in lovely if a bit windy conditions lovely way to finish a bank holiday .


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2016)

Nipped out for an hour on the hybrid this afternoon after the earlier heavy rain and almost wished I hadn't...
Three streets from home, nearly got T-boned by a Golf slowly pulling out of a side street on my right - he'd definitely seen me as I was looking him in the eye as he got closer and closer so I can only assume it was deliberate? Anyway, a bit too close to home for an altercation plus there was a young kid in the passenger seat so I let it go, despite being sorely tempted to have words.
Then a couple of hundred yards down the hill, an Astra pulled out on me. That really got my attention and I locked the back wheel up stopping the bike, although I did at least get a waved apology as he stopped half out of the junction. 
And me in my day-glo green Altura top and with legs white enough to cause snow blindness...perhaps I need to get some all black kit. 
Anyhow, a wandering route through the 'burbs up to Temple Newsam, then onto NCN R66 through to Thorp Park, then onto the bridleway where a father and his young daughter out on a bike ride had stopped to watch Bambi running through the fields, before stopping for a couple of pics just before the bridge over the M1:







(Yes the bike was in need of a wash!)
Over the bridge and down through the woods towards Garforth. As I left the bridleway section of R66 there was another family group on their bikes stopped for drinks, then down on the road, there was another family group unloading their bikes from the car. I think this cycling lark might catch on...
A quick left and left again under the railway bridge and then back on Nanny Goat Lane up to the riding school and the bridleway back to Manston Lane, where the howling headwind really made itself felt. I think today might have been my slowest time over this section ever 
Honestly, the wind today made yesterdays weather seem like a gentle breeze.
Past another family group and then up onto Pendas Fields where on a downhill section I paused pedaling to take a drink and almost stopped such was the headwind. Pedaling to keep moving downhill is just wrong. 
Anyhow, on to home and a quick spin around the block to get the mileage up.

*10.10 miles* (16.25 km) in *55m 10s* at an average of *11.0 mph*, with *620 ft* climbed. A good use of a spare hour, given I survived the numpties 





Then when I got home I washed and lubed the bike in the sunshine, up against the fence out of the wind...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 May 2016)

The rain band went through to leave a lovely day ahead. I saddled up and took to the banks of my first Lake - Bassenthwaite. The plan was to take on the climb over Newlands with its 25% gradients. The wind had decided to make the ride up to the heights just a bit more difficult. Indeed on the "easy" level between the 17% ramp and the final 25% push the wind was so strong I was struggling to stay upright and only making 6 mph on the flat. When I hit the 25% it was really tough so when a vehicle got in the way and I was forced to stop I couldn't get started again. But only 20 yards to walk and even that was tough going. The descent to Buttermere (my next Lake) was exciting with that wind attempting to push the bike around on the road.

I made it safely and rode along Crummock Water (Lake number 3) before climbing over Scale Hill for Loweswater. But first I stopped at the Kirkstile Inn for soup and tea. The road along Loweswater (Lake 4) is almost on the beach. But this lovely stretch is interrupted by the tough climb of Fangs Brow which takes one away and on over some lumpy high country to reveal a superb view of Ennerdale. There are then a couple of hairpins before I could drop all the way into Ennerdale for Lake 5 - Ennerdale Water. I stopped here to take in the view of the Fells and the Lake whilst I ate cheese sandwiches and some fruit.

The road ceases in Ennerdale so I climbed back out the way I came in and began a cross country run from Ennerdale Bridge by Rowrah. Up on the tops it was quite exposed but now I had views over the Solway and the Irish Sea with the Isle of Man showing well. It was quite a up and down ride and the wind wasn't lessening although I wasn't taking its full brunt. I discovered a lovely little village in Ullock and at Branthwaite many straw statues were on display outside the cottages. Some very inventive indeed.

Now I was looking forward to getting back as this had turned out to be a very tough ride. At Greysouthen I recognised the roads and made reasonable time back with a small detour to purchase a bottle of red. One tough 50 miler this was so I do deserve a glass or two of restorative grape juice.


----------



## gavgav (3 May 2016)

On my holibobs with @Rickshaw Phil and his brother Doug, we got out for our 1st ride of the week today. The 1st two days have been wet and I've been suffering with a cold which has morphed into Sinusitis and has left me feeling rotten. Feeling a bit more human today and so we did our regular 1st ride in Cumbria, which is an anti-clockwise ride around Coniston lake.

Set out along the western shore path, with lovely views over the lake, including SS Gondola on its regular route





There is quite a climb then up to Torver and with it being into the strong gusty wind it was slow going along this section.

Phil and/the (delete as appropriate) Old Man of Coniston 





Once out onto the main road there is a nice descent and then flat section, before it gets a bit more lumpy through some brilliant scenery and a turn off onto quieter lanes at Waters Yeat. From High Nibthwaite we turned out of the wind, mostly, along the eastern shore of the lake and made good progress to Brantwood and then the fun downhill section to join the main road back into Coniston, hard work into the wind again.

We dropped down to the Bluebird Cafe and Boating centre, to enjoy our packed lunch by the lake. Chilly sat there but good to just enjoy the scenery.

There was then a short section back on the gravel path through the fields home.

The rest of the week looks a bit warmer, finally and I feel OK after the ride, so hopefully some longer rides will be on the cards.

15.2 miles with 969 ft of climbing


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2016)

I needed to go to the bank today, which is three miles away, but I decided that as the MTB was already dirty from Sunday's ride I go to the bank at Wantage, which is 9 miles away, on that via The Ridgeway. So from the track outside my house up to Chilton and a long the chalky track past the Atomic Energy research place along the The Ridgeway into a blumen blasty headwind all the way to the top of Wantage, a pause for some photos by the monument for some rich dead bloke and a piece of Malt Loaf. There I have a choice a very fast on road down hill into Wantage or an almost as fast bridleway down, I took the latter which made the slog into the headwind worth it, just over two miles of fast single track down to the edge of town.

Once I visited the bank (which I was disappointed to learn is closing next month) I headed home, with the tailwind behind me most of the way. I lovely sunny morning with a bit of a chill in the wind, a thoroughly lovely ride out all the same. 20.11 miles, that'll do.

Some photos for entertainment.






Near the top, the village of Chilton at the bottom of the track and what is left of Didcot Power Station on the left.






Stunning innit?






This right of way / byway is over ten thousand years old.






I think by the end of this year that eyesore in the distance will be gone. Just a matter of finding three bodies first. Poor souls.






A monument for a rich dead bloke.






Who's Soreen Now?






Two and quarter mile down hill starts now, straight down the middle.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2016)

No more real rides at the minute. Done 3 virtual rides on Zwift, and about an hour each. 8 rides done now.


----------



## Old jon (3 May 2016)

Another morning of blowy weather. It seemed to be westerly if anything, so clever clogs here decided that some route including Otley would produce headwind in the morning ( I got that bit right ) and tailwinds for the return journey. Hmmm almost.

The Holbeck gavotte delivered me to Office Lock, the towpath and the headwind. Rode along to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road and North Lane and up to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Straight across and on to Holt Lane, ‘cos I have not been along there in ages. Not much change though, and I eventually found my way to Otley Old Road just north of the Cookridge water tower. Followed the road to Bramhope, on to the A 660 and down Pool Bank.



The road along the bottom of the valley was hard work this morning, I was glad to reach Otley for a stop and a bite to eat. Then it was about turn, climb the Leeds Road out of Otley and follow it most of the way to, oddly, Leeds. A sideswipe to Kirkstall to find the lunchtime joggers had taken over the towpath and complete 31.1 miles by going home via the bottom left hand corner of Hunslet.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2016)

Got up this morning with a headache .Apparently last night I was in a pub watching two teams play football neither which I support and getting quite excited at the result Alcohol may have been consumed . So a morning pottering about very quietly . After dinner I decided to get out on the bike powered by paracetamol .Up through Newtown Linford up Sharply hill left at Old John and out to Beacon Crossroads and left and right on the Charley Rd .Through Oaks in Charnwood past St Bernard's Abbey and into Shepshed via the single track ncn 6 then around the back of Shepshed back onto Charley Rd .right at the end away from Beacon hill and up on to Whitcroft lane to crossroads at Polly Botts right on to Priory lane over the A50 onto to Thornton via the back of Markfield .Down past the reservoir and the climb back out head towards Markfield but turn right to Ratby ,Groby and Home 34.1 miles done and the head feels at bit clearer . Back to the grindstone tomorrow  Mays 50km ride in the bag nice an early


----------



## Donger (3 May 2016)

I had precisely an hour and three quarters to spare this morning before taking the lovely Mrs Donger out to the flicks, so thought I'd cram in a quick spin down the lanes to Frampton and back. What could possibly go wrong? This is my regular bread-and-butter ride, so the 20 miles normally take me a leisurely hour and a half with stops, so fifteen minutes to spare .... Right?
Wrong!





Got to Frampton, and the swing bridge on the canal was closed (or open, depending on your mode of transport). There go ten minutes I'l never get back. Never mind, I just turned right and rode along the canal path to my usual destination, the wonderfully named Splatt Bridge. The lanes I ride regularly are on a narrow strip of land between the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal and the River Severn. In this shot you can can tell it is close to Slimbridge , as it is such a species-rich wetland wildfowl environment (or goose-infested bog, depending on your viewpoint):




I overtook the tour boat that had held me up, and got to Splatt Bridge just in time. The bridge keeper actually came across the bridge to open a gate for me, which was very decent of him. One look at my watch, and it was time to head for home. Rode back through Frampton just in time to see the same bridge opening (or closing) once again. Sod this! I thought, and did a clever turnabout and detour to the bridge at Saul Junction about a mile away. Guess what? Yep, that was closed too. In fact four of the six bridges I tried to cross were closed when I got there today. That is normally a Summer problem around here as people take to the water in droves. No place for time trialling, this.




Headed back home via Saul, Framilode and Epney, and spotted an old WW2 pill box at Framilode that, in hundreds of bike rides in these parts I somehow seem to have failed to observe ever before:




Unaware of the strategic location, I had previously had no idea of the efforts that had been put into ensuring that Adolf Hitler never annexed Lower Framilode.
Steamed along nicely, making up time when I came across an old cycling buddy heading in the opposite direction, and it would have been rude not to stop and chat for a moment. No sooner had I got going again than I hit my final canal bridge. It was actually open, so I was going to make it back home on time after all ... until I came across a retired work colleague out with his grandchildren, feeding the ducks on the canal. Got home slightly late and had the world's fastest shower and change so as not to upset the missus. Nice bright weather, lovely ride in spite of all the rushing about. Got to the movie on time, and I can recommend "Bastille Day", by the way.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Goonerobes (3 May 2016)

I think somebody stole my legs last night & replaced them with lead ones as they felt decidedly heavy today, so with that in mind I opted for a flat route & where better on a sunny(ish) day than the coast.

The outward leg via Colbury, Beaulieu, Blackfield & Langley was mostly along tree & hedge lined roads & it wasn't until I reached the coast at Lepe beach & country park that I noticed how breezy it still was. This was particularly noticeable on the return when after the tree lined roads of Exbury back to Beaulieu it was an eight mile slog into the wind across open moorland to Lyndhurst where fortunately the trees once again line the route home. 

34.1 fairly pleasant miles & more sun & some warmth forecast for the next week so happy days.

https://www.strava.com/activities/564034813





Low tide today with the Isle of Wight in the background.




The D Day memorial at Lepe where many of the troops & vehicles sailed from.




I'm assuming that this young fella will grow into those ears!


----------



## Dave 123 (3 May 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> I think somebody stole my legs last night & replaced them with lead ones as they felt decidedly heavy today, so with that in mind I opted for a flat route & where better on a sunny(ish) day than the coast.
> 
> The outward leg via Colbury, Beaulieu, Blackfield & Langley was mostly along tree & hedge lined roads & it wasn't until I reached the coast at Lepe beach & country park that I noticed how breezy it still was. This was particularly noticeable on the return when after the tree lined roads of Exbury back to Beaulieu it was an eight mile slog into the wind across open moorland to Lyndhurst where fortunately the trees once again line the route home.
> 
> ...



Eeyore to.....


----------



## Jon George (3 May 2016)

Yesterday was Stage 4 of this year's Tour De Cochon. Route Here.
The ride to Eastbridge and The Eels Foot was aided by a great tailwind - just about two hours to do a 27 mile pootle. We then headed up to Westleton and The Crown and then on to Great Glemham and The Crown there. Recommend the food! 
Dan and I caught large amounts of rain heading to Haskerton and The Turks Head.  (Oh, and a powerful headwind ...)

But home before 11 o'clock! 58 miles covered and a great day out in the saddle and sitting in pubs.

Dan celebrating the short-cut from The Eels Foot to The Crown. (We had had several beers by the time I took this picture.)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 May 2016)

One final ride over to Maryport for this visit. It was blowing a strong one as I headed through Papcastle and Broughton Moor. The atmosphere was misty tho' so the views over the Solway were quite muted today. My ride along the prom and out towards Allonby was wind assisted but as I zigged and zagged inland I had to take on that wind again. As I rounded from the Ouse bridge riders with pointy hats appeared. Tuesday must be time trial night here. Another pleasant 35 mile ride round today.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2016)

My third ride in 3 days - gotta love a few days off, haven't you?

After yesterdays "incidents", I was taking no chances so it was on with the full on hi-viz fluoro yellow cycling top. 
With a couple of hours or so to fill, it was down to Leeds Road and off towards Scholes up the hill, then on to Barwick, down the hill to Cock Beck and the Cattle Lane climb, delivering me to Aberford eventually. Under the A1(M) bridge and up the hill, past Lotherton Hall and then on the road to Sherburn as far as the Saxton turning, where I headed up the hill and through the village.
I decided not to head any further east on account of wanting to be home before 5 pm and the strong westerly wind that had been pushing me on so far (2 new PBs), so headed up the hill past the Towton battlefield memorial and on to Towton itself. Straight on the A162, through the temporary traffic lights just after Raw Lane (all the motorists being sensible and courteous!) and then down the hill and left into Stutton.
The wind was starting to make itself felt heading out of the village and on the climb up Garnet Lane and across the A64.
Toulston Lane into Bramham was really hard work and I was grateful to hang a right at the top of the village and tackle the Windmill and the fast run into Clifford. 
Added a little loop on round the village for no reason other than why not, then the short climb followed by the long downhill back into Bramham, looping round to just before the A1(M) bridge where I stopped for a photo and some Haribo:




Back on the bike and over the motorway for the climb to Wothersome and the plunge through the dip, which you pay for immediately on climbing the other side 
On to Thorner, grateful for every bit of hedgerow that offered some shelter from the wind.
Through the village and on to the slog that is Sandhills to climb back out of the village. 
Or *Van Zyl Hill*, as I now call it after this appeared on Saturday:




If you know this fine hill, you'll know there are 3 ramps joined together by marginally less steep bits, with the middle ramp being the steepest and longest.
So you can imagine my joy when I went to move down to the small cog at the front for the middle ramp and the blooming chain came off...
"Goodness me, how dashed inconvenient", I said (or words to that effect). 
Did I mention that I'd cleaned and lubed the chain with "wet" lube yesterday? I'd certainly put plenty on...
Anyhow, chain back on and hands (sort of) cleaned, it was very slowly on and up the hill.
Right onto Skeltons Lane, then onto Coal Road and local roads to home, with a final lap around the block to get the mileage up.

*27.0 miles *(43.45km) in *1hr 53m* at an average of *14.3 mph* with *1,630 ft* climbed. I'll take that thank you very much - if only this pesky wind would drop it would be grand cycling weather.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2016)

A nice 22 miles tonight with one of my cycling chums busy roads as everybody hurrying to get home but we enjoyed it for sure , a nice steady pace .


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 May 2016)

30 Miles for me today. Second race of the Dave Astles memorial road race series held at the Siddington circuit near Holmes Chapel. Last week had been terrible weather with hail, snow, wind, rain and sunshine in an hour. So this week made a very pleasant change with an almost balmy 11degrees.
We had a TLI national champion in the race, who got away in a pretty strong break about half way through the race. I had no chance of jumping on it whilst recognising the danger as I was boxed in too far back in the group. Despite trying to pull the break back with about 10 of us riding through and off on the front of the main bunch we could only peg them at about 30 seconds. Great fun though. 
We had a para guy cycling with us with an aero carbon fibre leg. I suspect he may have been the chap @alecstilleyedye knows as he had an Irish flag on his leg.
One more for me to ride in the series and one to marshal. Can't wait.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 May 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> 30 Miles for me today. Second race of the Dave Astles memorial road race series held at the Siddington circuit near Holmes Chapel. Last week had been terrible weather with hail, snow, wind, rain and sunshine in an hour. So this week made a very pleasant change with an almost balmy 11degrees.
> We had a TLI national champion in the race, who got away in a pretty strong break about half way through the race. I had no chance of jumping on it whilst recognising the danger as I was boxed in too far back in the group. Despite trying to pull the break back with about 10 of us riding through and off on the front of the main bunch we could only peg them at about 30 seconds. Great fun though.
> We had a para guy cycling with us with an aero carbon fibre leg. I suspect he may have been the chap @alecstilleyedye knows as he had an Irish flag on his leg.
> One more for me to ride in the series and one to marshal. Can't wait.








Taking a turn on the front. Photo courtesy of Steve Booth.


----------



## Buck (4 May 2016)

After a busy weekend in the garden which meant I didn't get out on the bike (I know, I know!!) I got home in reasonable time and decided that the weather was too nice to join the Zwift Sub2 ride in the garage  so a real ride was order of the evening!

Out on the bike for just over an hour in what was quite a cool evening and a bit of a headwind. Heading up onto the tops a slightly different way then onto the aptly named Haddingley drag, passing another cyclist with a quick chat and a smile it was onwards, still into the wind but after a couple of miles I turned left and up a short incline before a wheeeee moment down past Winscar reservoir to be countered with a climb from Dunford Bridge up through Town Head to Carlecotes.

A quick right then I turned left up what used to be a horrible bit of Tarmac, so bad it was nicknamed the cobblesque but recently resurfaced it was much better and easier on the arms!

Back up the hill then a nice descent to finish just before sunset, time to say night to the kids, get changed then rustle up spaghetti carbonara as a post ride treat - yum!

Glad I went out even though my legs were still feeling the effect of the gardening. 

16.3 miles 1,385ft of climb. 



View of cheese gate nab (the hill on the right) and Holme Moss on the horizon






https://www.strava.com/activities/564389372


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 May 2016)

Three rides to report.

Bit busy at home over the week-end so didn't get around to putting Saturdays club run up;bit of a mess really with a young lad getting dropped(no one heard him at the back) then joining the easy group,one guy going back to find him then two bods going to find him while agreeing the rest of us carried on.The two missed the one so it ended up a mess with some internal clyb repurcussions regarding club ride ettiquette and looking after minors(most of us didn't know the kid was under 16).

So not the best of club rides which was a shame as it was a lovely day for it and a nice route although it is a fairly new one which probably didn't help in the confusion.

https://www.strava.com/activities/560930905

And then after a wek-end of decorating back to work with two commutes.

Both the same route but todays was taken a bit quicker than yesterdays amble in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/563736814

https://www.strava.com/activities/564808681


----------



## cosmicbike (4 May 2016)

Had a couple of days off the bike as my knee hurt, that'll teach me to be kneeling on the floor at my age...
Needed to stretch my legs, so a steady 7 miles after work last night which included a lap of the local Waitrose to buy custard powder. No issues with my bike being in there.


----------



## Stonechat (4 May 2016)

Easy ride out today, on recovery this week

Went through Chertsey and Chobham down to Knaphill, 
Back through Horsell, Sheewater and Addlestone
Mostly sunny

I was in shorts and short sleeve jersey, and was OK in this - good to give the legs an airing.

Tried apart from a couple of hills and some pedalling exercises to keep heart rate down
Ave heart rate was 148, quite low for a solo ride for me

Did 33.40 miles at an average of 16.7 mph
906 feet climbed

I am impressed that I can keep up a good speed with such an easy effort

https://www.strava.com/activities/564972347


----------



## derrick (4 May 2016)

A lovely 45 miles in the sun today, a little nip in the air to start with, but the sun soon warmed us up. Down into Hertford then back for a coffee. actually took time out from the ride to take a couple of pics. Oshwal house have ridden past it so many times, thought we would have a look.






https://www.strava.com/activities/564999738


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 May 2016)

What a fantastic day..did a paving job this morning..4hrs..
the got home had lunch and went for my first road ride of the year..
quick 16 miles at a 15.4 average..the wind was quite keen for the outward 8 miles..

had a nice little chat with 2 guys on their first outing..must be the sunshine..
pics are of the little drive i laid and a view across Castor to Stilton..Morborne Tower..
if you zoom...i feel pleasantly tired now..cup of tea digestives and the finale of series 2 The 100.


----------



## Old jon (4 May 2016)

Yet another ride on the bike. Pretty wonderful. The weather was bright and breezy, none of that precipitation and most of the roads were quiet. ( ish )
34.9 miles completed, which was a little more than I intended, starting with my warm up lap around Holbeck. Through Hunslet and up that wonderful rise to John O' Gaunt's, followed by a bit of a descent through Woodlesford, past the station and turn left to cross both canal and river. Then the climb up through Swillington, to tire the legs a bit, drop to Garforth and climb its cliff. Follow the A 63 until the turn for Sherburn in Elmet, and once in the village, turn left on Sir John's Road. This takes you to Lotherton gates, and I went in. Found this strange tree . . .







Doesn't look native to me.
Anyway, from there via Aberford, Barwick and Scholes and home via Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes, Boot Hill and the Oakwood clock.


----------



## gavgav (4 May 2016)

Ride 2 of my holiday with @Rickshaw Phil and the difficulty was ramped up today.

Cold and extremely windy as we set out through Coniston, negotiating the local traffic that was taking up the whole road (sheep ) before we began the steep climb up Hawkshead Hill. With some effects of the bug still bothering me, I was struggling a bit at the half way point and did wonder if I would make it to the top, but made it up there and we then took the lumpy road across to Barngates, where the intention was to stop for lunch at the Drunken Duck Inn. We bought a pint of their nice beer, but after getting a menu, we baulked at paying £7 for a sandwich that I had to google every ingredient to find out what it was . Their food has always been pretentious, but this took the proverbial.

Beer





Not to worry though, as half an hour down the road in Elterwater is the lovely Britannia Inn and so we continued on to there and enjoyed a much more reasonable Cumberland Sausage  (and another half a pint )

We decided to head up the valley into the Langdales next, with it being simply stunning for scenery, but it was hard work against the vicious wind




Once at the Old Dungeon Ghyll, Phil decided to continue over the pass to Blea Tarn, but Doug and I took the longer route back the way we came, cruising nicely with the wind behind us now and then climbed up from Elterwater to the Three Shires Inn. Very steep climb, but a bit more spread out that the route Phil took.

Doug isn't too sure about this route 





Whilst climbing, we had a fly past from a Tornado and then after meeting Phil he came back past with his mate, very impressive noise!

There was more climbing up the gravel tracks to Tilberthwaite, before the nice descent, but it was into the wind and boy was it blowing now! Is it really May?





We joined the gravel track alongside the main road to Coniston, and I came across a deer just up the bank to my right. It soon shot off, startled, but lovely to see.

Once back in Coniston, we dropped down to the Bluebird Cafe for a drink in the sunshine, before taking the track across the fields home.

25.2 miles with 1753 ft of climbing


----------



## Jon George (4 May 2016)

I wouldn't normally do a 'Your Ride Today' report for a quick spin of 10 miles, but the weather was so good this afternoon I went out on Patsy #1 The Carbon in my minimal summer wear! Wehay!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 May 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> 30 Miles for me today. Second race of the Dave Astles memorial road race series held at the Siddington circuit near Holmes Chapel. Last week had been terrible weather with hail, snow, wind, rain and sunshine in an hour. So this week made a very pleasant change with an almost balmy 11degrees.
> We had a TLI national champion in the race, who got away in a pretty strong break about half way through the race. I had no chance of jumping on it whilst recognising the danger as I was boxed in too far back in the group. Despite trying to pull the break back with about 10 of us riding through and off on the front of the main bunch we could only peg them at about 30 seconds. Great fun though.
> We had a para guy cycling with us with an aero carbon fibre leg. I suspect he may have been the chap @alecstilleyedye knows as he had an Irish flag on his leg.
> One more for me to ride in the series and one to marshal. Can't wait.


yep, that will be colin


----------



## Dave 123 (4 May 2016)

The gym or the bike.....?

So out I went into the sun drenched Cambridgeshire countryside, dripping in blossom, charms of Goldfinch a plenty, a Whitethroat singing atop a hedgerow, beautiful old churches, space stations, considerate drivers. What's not to like?

The 360° headwind! Quite strong too. It kept me cool I suppose.

Gamlingay church





Pluto





35 little old miles. Nice!

https://www.strava.com/activities/565330700/


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 May 2016)

alecstilleyedye said:


> yep, that will be colin


He was going well. Joining in the through and off. Unlike half the bunch just sitting in waiting for the Sprint at the end.


----------



## Donger (4 May 2016)

Just a brisk there-and-back to Arlingham and back tonight. Stopped to chat with @gordyfinbar in Longney, where I found him out running down the lanes. By the time I arrived in Arlingham, I was feeling pretty good, having overtaken 15 bikes on the way, and not been overtaken by any. Then along came the Eastgate crew. Just as I was leaving Arlingham, the fast bunch rolled in at speed, and a mighty impressive sight it would have been ..... if half of them hadn't taken a wrong turn! I had a feeling I might get caught on my way home.

I soon overtook another rider on my way back towards Frampton, as several more little groups of 5-10 Eastgate riders went by in the opposite direction. Spotted @Frazzle in one group and @Dark46 in another, and we called out to each other as we passed. I was going as fast as I could, but still got overtaken in Framilode by the 15 fastest Eastgate boys before I had done 5.5 miles! Got to within a mile of home and started to relax and take in the views of the River Severn at Stonebench .... and was immediately overtaken by another 9 Eastgate riders! Dang! It had only taken them a tad under 12 miles to reel me in.

I am clearly not as fast as I thought I was. Oh well, beautiful weather today, and a great night for cycling. 24.5 miles in 1 hour 45. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 May 2016)

Time to head back. Just one final ride to get to the railway station in Carlisle. I had my luggage on board so the climbs out of Cockermouth and over to Gilcrux got me warmed up for sure. Quite a shock for unstretched legs too. The wind was being helpful for once so I began to make good time. I kept my route to the lanes and I was rewarded by few cars. Cars arrived at Wigton where I cross the northerly main road for Carlisle. Soon I was back in the calm of the lanes and counting down the miles to Carlisle. Once into the city I was confused by the one way system. So was my Garmin. Even the mappers hadn't penetrated the complexity. I somehow spiralled into my target. My train journey went smoothly and I was able to freewheel home having been disgorged from my second train of the day bang on time.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 May 2016)

Day 4 / Ride 4 - will the madness ever stop? (Well, probably tomorrow looking at what I've got on, but let's see...)

Having been out for the day in the glorious sunshine, I had an hour or so to kill before tea.
Did I fancy having a barbecue for tea? Did I want to pop out for an hour on the bike while Mrs ND got it sorted? What do you think..? 

So, quick change and out on the hybrid. It was great to get out, even better at not having to layer up - even the fingerless gloves made their first appearance of the year.
Nothing too fancy - I was expecting plenty of traffic as we neared the rush hour, so I planned to stay off road as much as I could. So, a quick spin down to Cross Gates, up to Austhorpe to pick up NCN R66 through Thorp Park and the deserted bridleway section down to Garforth, where I stopped mid-way for a couple of photos:







Back on the bike and down onto the tarmac for the run up to Barwick Rd, then a quick left and left again under the railway bridge and the climb back up to the riding school. Onto the bridleway and down under the M1 bridge and the mainly down hill run to Manston Lane, where two lovely ladies held the gate open for me so I didn't have to stop. 
A special mention for the wind today - it was warm, it was sunny, but it was still blooming windy. Plus it was that special type of cycling wind where it seems to be in your face whichever direction you're going...
Anyhow, up into Pendas Fields, down to Barwick Rd, then a quick loop around Manston to add a bit more mileage and up to home, with a final loop around the block to plus the mileage into double figures.

*10.2 miles* (16.41 km) in *53m 4s* at an average of *11.5 mph* and with *531 ft* climbed. Not bad at all for a bonus ride.





Then another quick change and the barbecue was ready for the burgers to hit the grill. And a selection of beers from the excellent Wold Top Brewery http://www.woldtopbrewery.co.uk nicely chilled to wash it down (I can recommend the *Hello Velo*) . Does life get any better..?


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 May 2016)

How hard was that today?! We ONLY did 78 miles!! The usual 52 to 56 mile club ride took a detour and we ended up in Knott End near Blackpool(well i think it is) Granted it was a nice day but i'd done 25 miles on Monday and 27 on Tuesday so the extra miles were not welcome. 5 hours 46 minutes in the saddle meant a slightly sore backside! Nice to do a three quarter century though!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2016)

Windy here as well, turned gray and cold during the ride, but it was still 7 miles more ride than I would have gotten had I continued in fettling mode.
56F
13C
Winds N23G26+
Relative humidity 62%
Barometer 29.82 steady in the glass.
Mostly cloudy/overcast.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2016)

Quick 12 mile pre work spin this morning doing the last few test miles on the Galaxy before putting it up for sale. 

Could not resist this picture of the mist rolling along the Nene valley.


----------



## Smithbat (5 May 2016)

Took a longer route to work this morning. 5 miles instead of the normal 2.5. Even had a cup of tea with a friend, here is Aylesbury Clock Tower looking beautiful in the Market Square.


----------



## rugby bloke (5 May 2016)

Had a glorious ride yesterday evening, With the weather set fair I had been looking to get out on the bike all day. Road 25 miles through beautiful Northamptonshire farm land (apart from the bit through Brackmills Industrial Estate and the section that runs parallel to the M1 and the windfarm !). The fields are all great slashes of yellow as the rape comes into flower. Chocolate box villages, considerate drivers, sun on my back. Even the timeless sound of leather on willow as I rode past a village cricket club. Everything felt good on the bike and looking forward to the Sportive on Sunday. A couple of good sprint sections to get the heart rate up and a couple of decent climbs to get the thighs burning. All in all it felt like the essence of cycling.


----------



## john59 (5 May 2016)

I was out for 7.00 am to ride another 100 km +, to complete this months metric century challenge and the Strava 'May Grand Fondo'. The weather was kind with the sun shining and reasonably warm.

Route.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/566085718/embed/ec140055e423043358918a942d8c06e6ab70685b


Shropshire Union Canal at Hargrave.





Broxton Old Hall Lodge & Entrance. Owned by Iceland founder Malcolm Walker, I believe!


----------



## dave r (5 May 2016)

Its been a beautiful day for a bike ride. I've done an extended loop to Hatton Locks this morning, Out early this morning in summer tights a base layer, a short sleeved top and a summer long sleeved jersey, it was a bit chilly at first and I wore gloves for the first hour, but it warmed up nicely as the morning wore on, that stiff breeze is still there but its warmed up a bit now. My normal loop out to Hockley Heath but instead of turning into the lane by the church I carried on and turned into Cut Throat lane, rode into Earlswood past the Craft Center and the Plant center and on through Tanworth in arden and turned into Pig Trot Lane to pick up my usual route through Lowsonford and past Hatton Country World and onto Hatton Locks. When I came out to ride home it had warmed up and I was overdressed, lots of people about in shorts and short sleeves. I followed my usual route back through Lowsonford past the Punch Bowl through Chadwick End, Balsall Common and on into Coventry. A lovely morning out on the bike in the sunshine, I did 62 miles and ran out of legs crossing Coventry at the end of the ride but enjoyed myself.


----------



## gavgav (5 May 2016)

Ride 3 of our holidays and we kept up the tradition of putting the bikes on the roof of the car and driving to an area where we could experience new roads.

Today's destination was Rydal Water and the once in a lifetime (possibly) chance to climb up Dunmail Raise on closed roads with no traffic. The A591 has been closed between Grasmere and Keswick, since Storm Desmond hit in the Winter, with it re-opening next week. Open to cyclists though 

We parked up and joined the road to Grasmere, riding through the busy village and then back out onto the closed A591 for the ascent up Dunmail Raise. There was finally sunshine and warmth in the air, so after a brief stop to lose a layer we wound our way up the 600ft climb, arriving at the top for photo stop.














We then joined the new asphalt cycle path, that only opened last week and will mean not having to mix it with traffic on the twisty dual carriageway section, descending nicely to Thirlmere Lake, where, with the wind behind us we cruised nicely along the shore line, up to the dam, where this view was snapped.





We popped back out onto the main road for a short section, to add a loop back round to the damn, and we turned into the wind which made it slower going back in the direction we had come from.

We passed a trio of cyclists along the way and after arriving back at the climb we had a friendly chat with the one chap, from Staveley, before beginning the short but steep climb back up the path. Just as it started to flatten out, I came across the National Park Ranger (who had been working on laying the path) and 2 guests, and they stopped me to get my views on the path, which were all positive. One of the 2 guests has a cousin who lives about half a mile from me!! (Small world)

Next was the fun bit, the mile descent down Dunmail Raise, shortly after a Hawk flew over at what seemed like a height we could touch it at! The descent was tempered by being straight into the wind but still reached 33mph which was fun 

We then passed back through Grasmere and back to the car, where the pay machine had broken .

Brilliant ride of 21.9 miles with 2460ft of climbing


----------



## Alex H (5 May 2016)

The weatherman promised lots of today with the temp up to 24°C by 16:00. So, I was quite surprised to see lots of cyclists (public holiday today - Ascension) in longs and rain tops. Did they know something I didn't ? (shorts and jersey). I'm happy to say they were wrong 

Down the hill to St Junien, then along the Vienne to St Brice and up the other side of the valley to the old Limoges road. 

Unfortunately when I arrived at la Barre, I saw a car with it's flashers on, situated in what appeared to be the wrong side of the road, in the junction on the left to go to Veyrac (at the 20 marker on the route below). Two other cars, which had passed me earlier were also parked nearby. Lying on the ground was a cyclist, being attended to by a woman (assuming from a nearby house) and someone else. The oddly parked car had a smashed windscreen and it's driver (I assume) was standing nearby. The guy on the floor was moving, but hitting the windscreen could not have done him any good. For the rest of the day I've been trying to understand how it happened, but it's just one of those things, I guess.

So, (sorry pendants ) on to Isle, now a suburb of Limoges.






and a break at the 12th century Église Saint-Martin d'Isle, where there was a christening taking place.






My bike in the foreground and a nice electric jobby secured to the bench at the back. 

From Isle, it was downhill to the Vienne and then West to Aixe-sur-Vienne. A little way along spotted this stunning Wisteria






Here is the weir and old mill at the bridge where the N21 crosses the river.






A slight diversion after the town, as I couldn't find the cemetery. I have a little project going , photographing historic monuments in the area for French Wikipedia, the cemetery here containing a chapel from the 13th century.

Anyway, after I found it, the gates appeared to be locked, but a chap in a house opposite told me to push harder . 

On my way a little while later, I decided to stop for lunch in Séreilhac at the plan d'eau. Stopped at a bench by the side of the water to find that the frog's were doing their Spring thing and making the loudest noise you could think possible for such tiny animals. 






Seem to have caught a UFO in my picture as well 

The bluebells are very prolific this year - they seem to be everywhere.





Limousin cows doing what they do best






Home via Cognac-la-Forêt - 83km in just under 4 hours

Route (with climbing )


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (5 May 2016)

Alex H said:


> Down the hill to St Junien, then along the Vienne to St Brice and up the other side of the valley to the old Limoges road.



Always enjoy your reports and photographs.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (5 May 2016)

Had an awesome ride this morning, seventeen miles, sunshine, bit of a breeze, lambs, cowslips, bluebells; a Mary Poppins ride, 'practically perfect in every way', and I didn't take a single photograph so you'll either have to use your imaginations or, even better, have an awesome ride of your own.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/566437477

It was a lovely day today, so I went to Winchester to get some new cleat covers ( the old ones wore out ), then went for a bit of a jolly.





Water lane in the glorious sunshine.






Very pretty.






The other way.





View from St Catherine's.

All in all, a very nice day.


----------



## Dark46 (5 May 2016)

Yesterdays Eastgate ride didn't start very well as after about 2 miles from the pub I had a rear flat. It turns had I had run over a no8 screw!

Only my second puncture on a Eastgate ride. I was all fingers and thumbs and it seemed like a age before I was up and running again. @Frazzle , Rich W , Wayne and a couple of others stayed behind to give me a hand. Which is always appreciated as it's a pain trying to rush these things lol.

The others in the group said that they would wait at the Pilot before setting off into the countryside lanes.

So I tried upping the pace to catch the others so they wouldn't have to wait too long, but my legs were having none of it.

Sometimes I wonder about some people , when you nearly overtake a motorcycle on a roundabout! Either he'd not long passed his test or it was a new bike to him. Even though it was a 98 T plate.

Well so much for waiting at the Pilot as there was noone there. So we carried on.

I tried as much as possible to stay with there who waited with me, but as soon as there was any sort of incline I dropped back . Oh well old age recovery creeping in.

From the edge of Frampton to Arlingham I spotted the mighty @Donger coming the other way! ( Have to try and get him to join Eastgate! ) we acknowledged each other and carried on our merry ways.

I got to the end of the culdesac and turned round and headed back up the hill slowly.

After getting to the first pub there were a group of people including @Frazzle drying sort out someone's bike which was making funny noises after only a month.

So it was back towards the river Severn
And it was while alongside I got a second wind and went for it along a well known segment on strava (it turns out I got a PB there).

After getting back to the finishing point
I realised the average speed I had was 15.8 MPH. I was really pleased with that especially after the way my legs felt lol. But I was really worried about loosing that on the way home as I normally trundle home.

@Frazzle said it's funny how fast I was going when I wanted to keep my average up lol. Mind you it didn't help when I was past by a MTB close to home. Not good that it was a MTB but also wuth no lights on in the dark. I didn't like it lol and set off after him regardless of aching legs.

Well I got him by tipping inside him on the roundabout and kept him behind until saying my to @Frazzle and Wayne.


----------



## gbb (5 May 2016)

Work commitments, a head cold etc meant almost 2 weeks off the bike...but the sun is shining....how could you resist ?
20 miles after work, 19 degrees, a mix of quiet countryside roads and rush hour town traffic....magic


----------



## Stevec047 (5 May 2016)

Having been stuck in the office all day and not seeing much of the beautiful sunshine I packed my stuff up and left bang on time got home and jumped out on the bike for a bit of a blast around the local villages nice 7.4 mile ride and a couple of pb's beaten on route.

Check out my 7.4 mi Ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/566514416

That makes 44.2 miles this week adding in the 4 miles done on the turbo the past couple of evenings and I already have a planned 23miles ride on Sunday with the lbs guys with a possible repeat of tonight's ride tomorrow so here goes the biggest milage in a week I have ever done. Safe to say the bug has really kicked in and I am hooked to cycling like a class a drug.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2016)

An unexpected gap in the schedule late afternoon, so it was out on the hybrid again for a near re-run of yesterdays ride. That's 5 rides in 5 days 



NorthernDave said:


> Day 4 / Ride 4 - will the madness ever stop? (Well, probably tomorrow looking at what I've got on, but let's see...)
> 
> Having been out for the day in the glorious sunshine, I had an hour or so to kill before tea.
> Did I fancy having a barbecue for tea? Did I want to pop out for an hour on the bike while Mrs ND got it sorted? What do you think..?
> ...



The main difference was a slightly altered route through Cross Gates to avoid a busy road as it was approaching rush hour and there was no need for a lap of honour round the block to push the mileage into double figures tonight.
The really good news is that I've set a PB (taking 59 seconds off! ) and am currently the _fastest person on earth_ over one 1.7 mile course. 
It won't last, but I'm having that while I can! 





*10.10 miles* (16.25km) in *45m 41s* at an average of *13.3mph*, with *439ft* climbed. Sorry, no photos today





Still blooming windy though!


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2016)

Mrs Dave started the day in Poland where she's been working for a day or 2. She spent the afternoon asleep in the sun in the garden, so once home from work I dragged her out on the tandem.
Around to Caldecote on the smooth new Tarmac and down the hill past the old church. Next was Kingston, this old church less than a mile from the last one.
Around to the Eversdens, this being half the ride I did last night.
I think people were happy to be out, nods, smiles, hellos.

We rode with a bloke from our village for a mile or 2, "what's it like to ride?" He asked...
"We'll swap over if you like" said I
He chickened out!
On to Haslingfield then toward Barton. I stopped to irrigate the hedge, then took these 2 pics

NASA





A Clanger




A Clanger eating a biscuit.

In Barton we rode through the park past the bowling green where a match was going on. We got a big wave and a shout of "lovely job!", it's so funny the reaction you get on a tandem.

Back up to Hardwick via Comberton and Toft getting to within 10' of a hare in a field.

We didn't go straight home, we stopped at the shop as we'd only come out for some milk!

17 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/566529318


----------



## Tin Pot (5 May 2016)

Got out with a couple of buddies for an easy ride with the sun going down despite my wobbly crank


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2016)

The fragrant Mrs P rode to work this morning so I went to meet her at work this afternoon then rode back with her, no time for photos, rode via Streatly, Pangbourne, Tilehurst, Reading and Winnersh and back a slightly different route, a quick stop at the CoOp in Pangbourne for a snack then home.

I don't know how my Mrs does it, a 22 mile commute to work, a full days graft the a 26 mile trip back, I'm in awe of her.

Any way here's the map. 48 and a bit miles.


----------



## Glow worm (5 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> The fragrant Mrs P rode to work this morning so I went to meet her at work this afternoon then rode back with her, no time for photos, rode via Streatly, Pangbourne, Tilehurst, Reading and Winnersh and back a slightly different route, a quick stop at the CoOp in Pangbourne for a snack then home.
> 
> I don't know how my Mrs does it, a 22 mile commute to work, a full days graft the a 26 mile trip back, I'm in awe of it.
> 
> ...



Blimey- no one told me they've moved Dorchester to Oxfordshire!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2016)

That be Dorchester on Thames, 'tis a pretty place.


----------



## toffee (5 May 2016)

First time out on an evening this year. First time in shorts, without a base layer and in fingerless mitts. 

It must be summer. 18 miles not bad for a start.







Derek


----------



## Oldfentiger (5 May 2016)

Stuck behind my desk all day with the sun beaming outside. At 4pm I'd had enough and got the bike out. It was great not to be lumbered up with layers and all the clut that goes with winter riding.
I decided to try a different loop to include the climb up Cuckstool Lane, something I've been avoiding because I thought it was too difficult for me. To my surprise I got up without undue difficulty.
12 miles with 1163' climbed.
Then 3 hours bloody gardening, digging a stubborn tree stump up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/566368076


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2016)

If I get this one posted within 6 minutes, t'll be todays ride. If not, it'll be yesterdays, as usual.

With the sun blazing down, I managed to get a couple of hours out on the full suss before w*rk. I decided to do a quick loupe of Pitsford Res, about 6 or 7 miles away, and then pop into a local LBS for a chat for a couple of minutes.
The Res was fairly quiet, with mainly lady joggers jogging around. There were lots of 'Good Morning's going on 

Anyway, the main thing around this morning was the flying bug population!! Bleddy herds of them!






Luckily, and with forethought, I had my anti-bug-screen on. I didn't swallow any, but had that itchy crawly thing going on under my helmet...

After a circuit and a half, I rode down Merry Tom lane with the intention of visiting the LBS, but realised I didn't really have the time today so turned towards Broughton and Moulton to be home in time.






I did manage to stop for a slice of cake though. Home made, by my own fair hand. Darn tasty is was to!

Back home on 27 miles in proper nice weather in time for a shower, lunch and off to w*rk. Booooo..

https://www.strava.com/activities/566068756



_Edit: Posted @ 00:07, so it's officially Yesterdays Ride_


----------



## Oldfentiger (6 May 2016)

This morning I are mostly been going round in circles.
The Tigress had to be away this morning early, so I set off in search of the Stephen Burke Hub.
http://www.visitpendle.com/what-to-do/steven-burke-cycle-and-sports-hub-p750540
After a couple of erroneous turns I found it and had it all to myself.
I did 10 laps of 1.1km 
So, out at 7am, home by 8.20 am. 16.9 miles, 712' climbed, 13.8mph average, which is OK for an old git like me 

https://www.strava.com/activities/567032315/overview


----------



## Stonechat (6 May 2016)

Due for another easy ride, I went through Wraysbury, Datchet to Windsor
When I started to hit the steeper gradients, howevre I seemed to push a bit hard
Still I didn't make it a tough ride just not quite so easy as it might have been

Then down to Sunningdale and back through some hilly roads and the back of Egham

30.0 miles @ 16.6 mph
997 feet climbed

So similar stats to Weds ride, but in fact the hills were a little steeper so pushed a little harder, amunt of climbing the same

https://www.strava.com/activities/567160675

So nice to have warm weather, nearly one bottle drank in the ride though


----------



## Old jon (6 May 2016)

This last couple of rides, I have had problems with videos. Hm, I cannot even write that right. Unknown to me, my cloud storage had developed a mind of its own and decided to update umpty thump gigabytes of files supposedly in the background. Which just about stalled everything else, and garbaged what would run.

For the time being, problem solved. A re run of a previous ride today. The last exit from Holbeck and Hunslet was taken over Crown Point Bridge, from where I travelled to Oakwood Clock, via Roundhay Road, where a very well attended funeral was happening, four or five coaches outside the church, streets around full of parked vehicles . . .

Boot Hill was climbed, I keep telling myself it is getting easier. At the top, turn right onto Red Hall Lane, Skeltons and Thorner Lanes to follow, oh, and Milner Lane out of Thorner, with the hill a little too long and slightly too steep. Bear right through East Rigton,



the lane drops very nicely into Collingham, turn right for a munch in Wetherby and I then took the boring A 58 all the way back home. 30.1 warm and sunny miles.


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2016)

The final ride of my weeks holiday with @Rickshaw Phil and the longest of the week, with a 50k entry.

Gorgeous warm and sunny morning meant shorts and t-shirt for the first time this year 

We set out through Coniston and then along the eastern shore of the lake, where signs and feed stations had been erected for the Keswick to Barrow walk that takes place tomorrow. With no wind today it was very pleasant cycling down to Lowick and then some climbing to Spark Bridge and Bouth, which was our lunch stop.

We visited the White Hart Inn, for the first time and it was excellent. A nice pint and Cumberland Sausage Sandwich was enjoyed, sat outside in the sun.

@Rickshaw Phil enjoying a beer





We pressed on to Newby Bridge, where the Swan Hotel is still closed due to theWinter floods, before a bit more climbing to Lakeside and a pause by the lake.





We continued to Graythwaite and along the lumpy road to Hawkshead, before some more climbing to Outgate and Barngates. We mulled over another pub stop, at The Drunken Duck, but my legs were flagging by this point and I think I would have struggled (even more than I did) to get up the steep climb at Hawkshead Hill. It was a relief to reach the top and the lovely descent down Atkinson Ground to Coniston.

We arrived home having done 33.4 miles with 2615 feet of climbing.

This takes the week's total to 95.8 miles and 7772ft of climbing. Quite happy with that considering I've been ill for the last 10 days or so.

Wish we were staying up here for another week!!


----------



## mark st1 (6 May 2016)

Few rides for me this week making the most of the sun returning lovely sunny commutes home are the best part of my day no doubt ! 2 of the extended ones this week on the commuter (if anyone knows how to stop a creaky saddle other than a sledge hammer id appreciate it) first one

https://www.strava.com/activities/564126935
20.7 miles in 1 hour 10 with a 17.8mph avg

Second one
https://www.strava.com/activities/565240074
20.6 miles in 1 hour 11 with a 17.5 avg

Lovely day off today and a scorcher so headed out local on the good bike all through Binfield and The Walthams quite a few out for a school day. Went to the bike cafe at Warren Row for a coffee and a chinwag with the owner who has just returned from the Joberg2c in South Africa his pics and details are awesome.





This was at a water break near Hare Hatch where they have a compound storing a lot of the overhead electrical gubbings for the new crossrail stuff that's underway. Linking Maidenhead with Essex should make getting home from a Southend ride easier 

Today was just over 30 miles in 1 hour 35 with a 19 mph avg.
https://www.strava.com/activities/567186821


----------



## cosmicbike (6 May 2016)

After a few days of commuting on busy roads, I fancied a change. Google maps is a wonderful thing, and I kind of knew of an off road route to the West of Heathrow that could, in theory, be used for my commute.
Familiar territory to start with through Staines, then down Moor Lane before cycling alongside Stanwell Moor and the M25, surprisingly pleasant with the RIver Colne. Once reaching J14, I headed into one of Heathrow's Conservation Sites, Colne Valley. Still following the Colne, I crested a small rise to see Terminal 5 and Heathrow Air Traffic Control Tower in the distance.




Staying on the path I reached Orchard Farm (another Conservation site), and the end of the off road route. Distance is about the same as my usual commute, but this one is a bit too rough, be OK for a going home route though.
Retraced my steps and found one of my old routes through Stanwell Moor Village, and a path around the Staines reservoir, the lambs are out on mass but I only managed to capture a couple




Not ridden these paths for some 20+ years.
Home via Halfords for inner tubes with 17 miles done. Fabulous day for it.


----------



## postman (6 May 2016)

Well Mrs Postman has gone away for the weekend,a arty crafty type break,with her mates from church.So i got another pie ride in.Not going to ride on Saturday too many people will be out and about.so i took myself off to Skipton just 27 miles,i came back on the train,a very good idea.So first stop was to photograph a Butchers shop in Ilkey,visited by Vernon,Wilkinsons.I did not feel the need for a pie so early.On to Bolton Abbey in wonderful sunshine.Embsay was next and a visit to the Station,and finally a little up and down ride into Skipton.Where i did fancy a pie.Farmhouse Fare.Pork and Black Pudding,i did have indigestion on the train coming back.A lovely sunny day got a bit of a tan accordin















g to my youngest,who helped me put my efforts up onto Strava.I enjoyed myself,parts of the riding i found hard after such a long lay off,but fab.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 May 2016)

A second ride in reasonably quick succession was also the first ride of the year in shorts. I don't know if it was that or just the fact it was a bit warmer but I was a good bit quicker than last time.

Bird song the whole way and these bluebells. Most looked like the genuine British variety!


----------



## Jon George (6 May 2016)

postman said:


> View attachment 127433
> View attachment 127434


I want some of these for the next stage of this year's Tour De Cochon! (I do cycling pub crawls around Suffolk during half-term with my mate Dan, in which I take at least one pork pie.)


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/567500672

103 miles, this month's imperial done, up to Newbury and back, via Winchester.






Nice sunny and Warm in Newbury.






Stalker swans. I chucked them some bread, they then wouldn't leave me alone.





The Mayfly near Leckford





Leffe on draught.





Kings Sombourne from on high.


It was a lovely day, but I was beset by bizzare technicals all day ( one of which stopped my front mech from shifting, not funny on a 25% climb) then the left pedal mech jammed. Then I nearly got skittled by a knobber. I read him the riot act when he stopped at the lights, he didn't have a clue.

All in all a nice day though.


----------



## Stevec047 (6 May 2016)

I have no idea what has happened to me this past week but I seem to just want to be on the bike all the time.

Finished work got home and kitted up for another ride in the sun. 

Decided to head out towards halstead tonight knowing it would be a bit more of a workout that last night's ride due to a couple of decent hills around the loop. 

Into halstead and a decent rude down the hill only having to stop because some inconsiderate person decided they wanted to cross the road at the pedestrian crossing 

Took the road out towards Gosfield and then back towards home.

Nice little 9.1 mile ride and smashed not 1 but 5pb's tonight some quite considerably so pretty chuffed with that.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2016)

Day 6, ride 6. Loving this summer weather we're having 

Out on the road bike in full summer gear - the Santini short sleeved jersey that Mrs ND got me at Christmas had it's first airing, bib shorts, fingerless gloves and just one pair of socks! 

Not really a new route, but one I like and that has plenty of ups and downs - plus today I'd have the wind at my back on the way home for a change.
Scholes, Barwick in Elmet, left down Long Lane to Garforth, up the A642 and down to Aberford (where I managed to set off the "SLOW DOWN 30mph" sign ), before climbing back up to Lotherton Hall, then out to Saxton, where I stopped just before the village for a drink and a photo:




On through the village and out to Barkston Ash, then the long straight up Common Lane to Church Fenton into the breeze. Through the village and took the back road before the airport round to Ryther, then turned towards home with the wind at my back through Ozendyke and into Ulleskelf, then Raw Lane to the A162 and the downhill run to Stutton, then up Garnet Lane and over the A64.
Onto Toulston Lane and to Bramham, then right to tackle the Windmill and on to Clifford. Added a loop in the village and then down to Bramham and round to the bench by the A1(M) bridge for another photo and drink:




I also demolished a packet of Haribo Tangfastic before saddling up and climbing towards Thorner.
For a change, instead of slogging through Wothersome dip, I took the right onto Thorner lane, joining Milner Lane to approach Thorner from the other direction. The hill on Milner Lane is definitely better taken downhill as I'm sure @Old jon will agree 
Through the village and the climb up Van Zyl Hill, before Skelton Lane and Coal Road, then heading down to home. At the end of our street I noticed I was just over a mile off getting 40 miles in, so I added a big loop on to get the mileage in.

*40.7 miles* (65.5km) in *2hrs 45m* at an average of *14.7mph* and with *1,801ft *climbed with an average temperature of 19.2 degrees C! Another entry in the metric half century challenge and a great day to be out on the bike. I'm already working on my cyclists tan...




It was good to see a lot of other cyclists out, especially given it's a working day for many 
It wasn't so good to see that the flies (and other annoying flying things) are suddenly back in huge numbers


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2016)

postman said:


> Well Mrs Postman has gone away for the weekend,a arty crafty type break,with her mates from church.So i got another pie ride in.Not going to ride on Saturday too many people will be out and about.so i took myself off to Skipton just 27 miles,i came back on the train,a very good idea.So first stop was to photograph a Butchers shop in Ilkey,visited by Vernon,Wilkinsons.I did not feel the need for a pie so early.On to Bolton Abbey in wonderful sunshine.Embsay was next and a visit to the Station,and finally a little up and down ride into Skipton.Where i did fancy a pie.Farmhouse Fare.Pork and Black Pudding,i did have indigestion on the train coming back.A lovely sunny day got a bit of a tan accordin
> View attachment 127431
> View attachment 127432
> View attachment 127433
> ...



You are a brave man - if I tried to balance a pork pie on my bars like that, it would be on the floor before I'd taken the photo!


----------



## Toeclip (7 May 2016)

Just over 18 months ago I was a victim of SMIDSY on a local roundabout, this morning I went out for my first ride since the accident. Ony 9 miles but so good to back on the road again, but still not pain-free yet.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2016)

Nice early morning ride today 32.2 miles on a single speed friendly route. 






.

The sun was trying hard to break through but wasn't getting there.


----------



## mark st1 (7 May 2016)

A quick early morning run on some new to me roads out the back end of Binfield and Shurlock Row to Wokingham some glorious long sweeping roads with fairly decent surfaces. Headed back through the outskirts of Reading back down the A4 through Twyford then peeled off down to White Waltham stopped at the airfield for a quick pic...




Loving this weather and good to see a lot of others out enjoying the sunshine and little wind. Pushed hard today intentionally

https://www.strava.com/activities/568024409
Touch over 29 miles in 1 hour 26 with a PB avg of 20.2 mph.

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 May 2016)

Toeclip said:


> Just over 18 months ago I was a victim of SMIDSY on a local roundabout, this morning I went out for my first ride since the accident. Ony 9 miles but so good to back on the road again, but still not pain-free yet.



Well done


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2016)

Out for an hour this morning just doing a recee of some junctions for tomorrow's charity ride . The roads are local to me but on the course map I couldn't make out which way round a loop we were going . All sussed now thankfully were going down Polly Botts  not up it but that means going up the steeper Priory lane .17.5 miles done it just over an hour in near perfect conditions . Really looking forward to tomorrow's My first charity / sportive . I must remember it's not a race and stop chasing other cyclist even if it's an seventy year old on a sit up and beg I scalped in Swithland  they all count . off now to prep the bike  and give it a wash you want a nice shiny bike right ?


----------



## Dave 123 (7 May 2016)

Great news @Toeclip!

My poor old Trek 1.5 has languished in the garage since October so I thought I'd take it out this morning. The weather was fantastic, though I did see leg warmers and long sleeves  on other people.
Through Knapwell and then a left toward Elsworth. I was riding along thinking that the back end of this bike felt a bit flabby (just like me, but not like the Cube), it was like going through porridge , the the penny dropped!
I had a nice quiet spot in the light shade of a tree, birds were singing, cows in the meadow and me changing a tube. A bit of Flint the size of Belgium had been the culprit.

Pulling away in top gear was fun, tendons snapping and knees a crunching as I ground my way into the village.

As my tyre was at hand pump pressure I decided to stick closer to home and I turned up a road that would lead me to Cambourn. Never been up it before. It was lovely and quiet, awash with cowslips and I saw a beautiful yellowhammer.

I came to a slight bend in the road, there was a roadside memorial. I'm not a fan of these. This was the usual, plastic, faded flowers and desiccated garage carnations in cellophane. But the crowning glory (excuse the pun) was a motorcycle helmet atop a 2' stick. It was just macabre, but hugely amusing too.

If I should go in a RTA, then plant a tree for me somewhere beautiful.

On down through Bourn, Kingston and Caldecote before returning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/568049210

Next stop- Cambridge to put faces to names....


----------



## john59 (7 May 2016)

I managed to get out for a couple of hours this morning . The weather was overcast but warm, with a risk of thunderstorms forecast for this afternoon. 

Ride.
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/568169782/embed/5c8d95b98aeaf002b0cc6e807487b625edebe192


A field full of Rapeseed.


----------



## Smithbat (7 May 2016)

I did it! First time I have ever ridden more than 10 miles in one outing. We had coffee at 8.5 miles and then on home. Lovely country lanes and other cylcists said hello as we passed. You are a friendly bunch.


----------



## Lonestar (7 May 2016)

Thought I would show a work colleague my alternative route to the CS 2 so we met up at Bow on time and the ride was quite UN-eventful until the end of Backchurch lane where Mr BMW driver decides he wants to overtake right almost at the end.Had already sussed what he was going to do so let him go past and them overtook mr impatient twat on the right and got into the CS 3.He gets stuck by traffic on same road and I comment to my work colleague to what a joke that was in not so many words.So go down the East - West route...(What CS is that?) and I drop my work colleague off at Southwark Bridge as he's working and I'm not.He only really commented on how wonderful the East - West route was and not my wonderful backstreet route...which has now been tweaked ever better.

So coming back to a slightly altered route was fine...the normal Saturday cowboys were out but nothing too hard to deal with...Then as I come up to the church on the Stepney way and as I'm passing two women chatting on the pavement and a car itching to get past me my (front) tyre goes bang.(had heard some mysterious noise for a few seconds before hand before the incident.and it made the women jump and comment about it,it was quite an impressive bang.So I was straight up on the pavement which didn't amuse the driver behind me (he stopped to have a go?) and as I was slightly frustrated with his attitude I managed to point out my front tyre was as flat as a pancake...(Right on 7999.8 miles on the Audax)...This seemed to placate him as at the time signalling did not seem such a good idea as I was so unsure how well the front wheel would handle on an uneven road at 15mph.So fixed it in the church grounds which was very pleasant and made it the five miles back on a damaged tyre of which something had rubbed through but I have no idea what it was...Had no further problems afterwards.Tyre needs replacing,obviously.













The Church 2



__ Lonestar
__ 5 Apr 2016
__ 3



On my return commute on the same day.I throw a left here to get back on the Mile End Road...


----------



## Diggs (7 May 2016)

Suddenly realised I haven't posted on here for a while, what with damp cold rides and the events at end of the kids rugby season.
I'm sitting here with a coffee, reflecting on what was the first summer ride of the year. I didn't think I'd miss the feeling of airbourne insects bouncing off exposed flesh! And the knee (foolishly battered during a touch rugby tournament last week) held up well.
Big numbers, three groups this morning!


----------



## gbb (7 May 2016)

Sun's shining....its a bit breezier than you think though. Wifes not well so out for a quick couple hours. Got the wind direction wrong and seemed to have a headwind whichever direction I went in...meh.
Lovely though...26 miles at just under 15mph average...why am i still measuring averages ?, those days are gone, i just enjoy the ride more nowadays?..and yet, a little bit in me keeps pushing, i guess its in the blood.
One massive red kite, nothing much else was of note...plenty of peeps out on bikes though.


----------



## Old jon (7 May 2016)

Probably the warmest day of the year so far, so I had to go for a ride. Bought a new toy yesterday, a little Garmin Edge 25. Brilliant piece of kit, it tells me I travelled 33.6 miles today and climbed a touch over 1500 feet. Anyway, the old Bontrager trip 100 is now looking for a new home, I will put it in CC classified.

Road works made a muck of my tour around Holbeck this morning, Water Lane was closed. A bit of pavement was pushed across so I could reach Office Lock, and off I rode to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road and North Lane to reach the A 660. Once across the Ring Road I took the left fork to Cookridge and followed the road to Bramhope. Back on the A 660 and through Otley, across the river and up Billams Hill to Weston Lane. I took a bit of persuading to climb that sharp steep bit about a mile short of Weston, but up it I went. A deserved sandwich stop at Weston, one of these days I will try the tea rooms, and reverse my course back to Otley. Along the valley bottom road to Pool and my second attempt this century at ascending Pool Bank.



Two stops, but I did ride all the way up. May improve this in future. When I reached the lights I turned left for Leeds and wended my way home with the usual detour to reach the canal towpath at Kirkstall.


----------



## Lonestar (7 May 2016)

Yup as you say plety of peeps out on the CS's and other paces enjoying themselves cycling,hopefully.


----------



## Stonechat (7 May 2016)

mark st1 said:


> A quick early morning run on some new to me roads out the back end of Binfield and Warren Row to Wokingham some glorious long sweeping roads with fairly decent surfaces. Headed back through the outskirts of Reading back down the A4 through Twyford then peeled off down to White Waltham stopped at the airfield for a quick pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome speed and I know some of those roads too


----------



## Goonerobes (7 May 2016)

Todays excursion was as a result of looking back at last Mays rides when I made the trip up the Test Valley to the North Wessex Downs & made on note saying must do again, so it was to be the same ride with similar weather so a bit of a comparison test for the fitness level too.

Heading out briefly through the forest & then north I was again amazed & the number of cyclists out & had counted 17 going past in the opposite direction in the first 9 miles (at which point I got bored with counting) & possibly even outnumbering cars & the trend continued as I made my way up the Test Valley whilst everyone else seemed to be heading towards the New Forest.

Whilst it wasn't the hilliest route, with a few undulations & one gentle 5 mile climb, I had decided to drink more than my usual two 750ml bottles which would mean finding a shop. Now I didn't foresee this as a problem knowing that I would pass through a whole host of villages around the 40 mile mark, so having stopped for my snack at Vernham Dean & nearly finishing my second bottle I headed on through Upton, Hurstbourne Tarrant & Stoke without finding a single shop that was open & I was completely out of water before finally spotting, what turned out to be a community run, store at St Mary Bourne so minor crisis averted as the sun was now out & things were warming up somewhat!

The final 30 or so miles were on more familiar roads, through Leckford, Kings Somborne, Stonymarsh & Awbridge & only served to remind me as to why I enjoyed the route so much the first time, quiet roads, pretty villages & courteous drivers throughout the entire day.

78 very pleasant miles done half a mile an hour quicker than last year & with four less beats of the old ticker per minute too so I guess I must be getting fitter! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/568330330


----------



## mybike (7 May 2016)

OK, so this is a few days old, Thursday to be precise. And what a glorious day it was. I wore a winter jersey, which was a bit too warm and the journey out was quite hard.






Compulsory photo. The change in the weather has made a noticeable difference at this pub.

A little way on from this I found the towpath flooded where it went under a bridge. Clearly the water was rather high.

On chatting to a boatman I learnt that he works in Watford and travels up and down the canal, using the railway to get to work. I've heard of others doing this, among them "The Narrowboat Lad"





The swan is still on it's nest, but partner wasn't around today.





Specially for @User14044 - we all know how he likes to identify the birds.






They'd been working on this lock the last time I came through. There was a rather rusty bike, sans wheels, on the bank and while I was tempted I couldn't figure out how to carry it.






A little further on is this field with donkeys in. it's the first time I've photographed them.






The sign says, "cyclists please dismount", I'd not even attempt to ride through there, even without knowing there were steps beyond.






Cow Roast marina. the bridge over the entrance has a nasty lip, I can barely walk over it safely, let alone ride.

Further along the canal rowing club was having some practice and training sessions, it made life a bit difficult, but the canal is to be shared and I just wish I could have been on the water too, I might have felt cooler. I got to the Tring station bridge but failed to reach my target of the next bridge. Thankfully the mud has dried up.






The start of the restricted byway. The rape is now competing with the railway gantry in the background.






As posted previously, I was sufficiently tired to be in need of a rest. I presume they're llama.





18.9 miles max 15 avg 7.0 mph. Year to date, 175.3 miles, Target 400 miles


----------



## mark st1 (7 May 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Awesome speed and I know some of those roads too



Thank you


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 May 2016)

7 out today including little me and Mrs 26. The shout was the Mayfly so we rounded by Alfrick Pound with Steve's agreement for the longer loop. Mrs 26 lead us out along the A44 at a good pace. Always a good idea, when there is no other alternative, to get the main road done as soon as possible. Around by Martley the consensus was to add in the extra loop by Sinton Green where my rear tyre went down. New tube fitted we were soon refreshing ourselves at the Mayfly cafe.

Cafe legs made themselves known as we rode back into the lanes for Broadheath. Then we dodged by Colletts Green where Mrs 26 opted to dawdle her way back. Jules headed home from Hawthorn Lane while Sara and the two Peters went back to Newland for a brake block change for Sara while Steve took the run into town by Townsend way. I'd just got the kettle on when Mrs 26 showed up. Her timing is immaculate for such things.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2016)

Day 7, Ride 7 - well it would be a shame to waste this weather, wouldn't it? Plus today was my 150th recorded ride. 

Out just after 8 into a slightly hazy and not too warm morning, although the sun was trying to burn through. I'd caught the sun on my arms and legs yesterday so it was a long sleeved top today, plus some Factor 20 from the back of the cupboard on my legs. Today, I would be mostly smelling of coconut...

Started out covering similar ground to yesterday - Scholes, Barwick, Garforth, Aberford (no setting the sign off today...), Lotherton Hall, Saxton, Barkston Ash and Ryther, where I turned right and headed for Cawood. I resisted the smell of bacon wafting from Mrs B's Lakeside Cafe and carried on into the village and over the swing bridge, then took another right to Kelfield and on to Riccall where I picked up NCN R65, the Solar Cycle. It's not the greatest surface in places for a road bike, but it is preferable to the A19. The usual selection of dog walkers, jogger, runners, walkers and even cyclists were out, but I made good progress to York, whre I stopped at the Askham Bar P&R to use the facilities and have 5 minutes for a couple of photos:







I call this one "The Loneliness of the Long Distance Cyclist" 
With 50 km already in the bag at this point, I decided to go for it and try get a metric century to mark the occasion.
Out onto the not very inspiring A64 cycle path for a quick squirt down to the A1237 and over the roundabout to Askham Bryan and back onto country lanes.
From there it was a straightforward route through Askham Richard, Healaugh and Wighill, before passing the Thorp Arch Trading Estate to Walton where I took a left past the prison and down to Thorp Arch village. Then it was a right and back up to the main road and a speedy run down over the A1(M) and into Wetherby.
Down to the Wilderness car park and I treated myself to an ice cream and 5 minutes sat by the river in the sun:




Back on the bike and across the bridge for the climb up to Wattlesyke Roundabout, passing a group of female joggers who made comments about me and my Lycra shorts that were shallow, sexist and made me laugh 
From there into Boston Spa and then on to Clifford and down the hill to Bramham, before heading back over the A1(M) and the long way round to Thorner via Thorner Lane and Milner Lane, where I did my good deed of the day. A lady cyclist on a touring bike was stood looking confused with a map in her hand - she wanted Bramham, so I pointed her in the direction I'd arrived from and got her back on track. It's no wonder people get confused though - there are at least 3 Thorner Lanes around Thorner for a start.
Down the hill into Thorner and through the village, but knowing I was likely to be short on miles if I headed straight for home, I turned right at the Mexborough Arms and took Carr Lane out to the A58 then down into Shadwell. I haven't ridden this way in years and had forgotten what a nice lane it is and how much of it is uphill - or was that my legs getting tired? 
Back up to the A58 from Shadwell and up Coal Rd, then still needing miles, I turned onto Skeltons Lane and then Thorner Lane (a different one - see what I meant earlier?) up to York Rd for a life in your hands dash up the A64 and right to Scholes. I repeated the TdY sprint down Main Street and not one person came out and waved or cheered - there were loads out last weekend so I don't know what's happened there...
Right at the Coronation Tree and down Leeds Road and then up to home, with a final loop around the block to make sure.

*63.18 miles* (101.678 km) in *4 hrs 20 mins* at an average of *14.6 mph*, with *2,240 ft* climbed. That's a great 150th ride - a new max distance, a new fastest 40 km and a new max elevation gain. Even better was that I felt I had a bit more in the tank - probably not enough to do a lap of honour though!




There were even more flies out than yesterday - and it's hard cycling with your mouth shut when your nose is running due to hayfever...


----------



## Gareth C (7 May 2016)

*Les Trois Vallées (Tynedale, Weardale, Teesdale)*
Today was a bit of an epic: just shy of 100 km, but with 2000 m of climbing on little training. However, as I’m due to ride the London Revolution next weekend, this was my last chance for a reasonable length ride.

Liz was running a workshop up at Horsely near the Roman Wall, so I went up with her in the car, and rode home from there.






*Tynedale*
Heading straight down to the river with no chance to warm up was cold. However, quickly it becomes beautiful, riding beside the Tyne, and even better because the recent floods have caused part of the road to fall into the river, so it’s closed to motor vehicles.





Crossing the River Tyne at Stocksfield
Crossing the river at Stocksfield, the lumpiness begins. Pre-planned was a “white road” on the OS map, which turned out to be unsurfaced. However, the bluebells were amazing!





Mmmm, bluebells
Crossing the A68 at Kiln Pit Hill gave a high level ride south of Slayley until a big descent into Blanchland (and a coffee stop).





Cafe stop in Blanchland
*Weardale*
The proper hills begin here, with a big climb over to Rookhope.





Chimneys from smelting visible from Hunstanworth Moor




Mining infrastructure at Rookhope
Rather than follow the valley road to Stanhope, I decided to tackle Scarsike Head, which I’d never ridden in this direction. The descent from there to Westgate was amazing, but I had to stop at the West Rigg Opencut lead seam.











From there it’s a short ride to the Chatterbox café in St Johns Chapel, for the second coffee stop and lunch.





Crossing the River Wear
*Teesdale*
Rather than climb over to Teesdale via the “normal” Chapel Fell route, I decided to take the more easterly Swinhope Head route. Again, I’d not ridden this section in this direction, but knew it was steep, had a gate on it, and was up-down-up, so some of the precious height gained has to be lost mid-route.





The River Tees
The benefit of this route is it brings you out nearer to Middleton-in-Teesdale, and I pushed on towards Eggleston. From there it’s a bit of climb (not too hard, but it’s late in the day), and before long Hamsterley is reached – almost home. A couple of smallish hills, a crossing back over the A68 and time to see the lambs dreaming, and I’m back home!





Lambs dreaming after a hard day in the field


----------



## toffee (7 May 2016)

Lovely day today. Went out on the reverse of one of our normal routes.

Loads of cyclists out this morning.

On phone so cannot post a map

 www.strava.com/activities/568147931

Derek


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2016)

Midwestern USA version 3.14 of the Vernon Levy Celebratory Ride. 7 miles as it was windy and I am fighting the hay fever and a busy day at w*rk this morning.
Lovely weather, but few cyclists due to the wind and intermittent thunderstorms. I had a great time, fine day for it, except for the wind from the North, which does run rather counter to most extended cycling options in my part of town, but my usual route was quite fine today.
73F
23C
WindsN14 G20+
Relative humidity 60%
Barometer 29,84
Cloudy, thunderstorms again, for later.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2016)

A nice 23 miles earlier today but first ride in shorts for 2016 .

Took in Orlingbury , Isham where I saw a set of Rugby posts in a garden is this where @rugby bloke lives ?








Next up was Burton Latimer,Barton Seagrave , Cranford then cross over a quiet A14 .







Next up was the Addingtons then Irthlingborough before making my way home


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2016)

As you'll have seen from @gavgav's reports I've been up in The Lakes for a break and despite the best efforts of illness and mixed weather we did get some riding in so slightly belatedly here are my write-ups:

Tuesday - The weather had dried up compared to the first couple of days but was still cold and windy so we set out for our usual easy start with a trip round Coniston Water. We followed the path down by the lake initially through the grounds of Coniston Hall then climbing up to Torver. As mentioned elsewhere on the site I've recently had to make extra holes for lacing up my Nidd saddle as it was spreading out too much and this has changed the riding set up so I needed a few stops to make adjustments. It took a bit of tweaking but I'm fairly happy with it now.

From Torver the road climbs up further until you reach the Land Rover dealer where there is a really nice descent to the lake shore at Oxen House Bay (which is the main reason we do the route this way round). The motorists behaved and the wind didn't hinder too badly so we enjoyed this bit of main road but were still glad to turn off onto the quieter road round the eastern side of the lake.

Not much to report from this leg of the trip other than the views are as fabulous as ever. At the head of the lake we turned back into the wind which was a bit of a slog. We'd hoped to stop at the Bluebird Cafe but all the outside seating was taken so settled on finding a bench further up the shore for a bit and I made hot chocolate when we returned to the house.

15 miles at 10.2 mph average.





Walking back from the pub on the first evening. It's the last day of April but still winter in Coniston.





A couple of days later and we get the first ride in. Following the lake shore path towards Torver.





Gav and Doug at the head of the lake. Still smiling before we turn back into the wind.





The view down the lake from the same spot with SY Gondola in the distance heading for the Waterhead pier


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2016)

More Lake District riding.

Wednesday: Another cool and windy day. With eveyone having enjoyed yesterdays ride we decided to tackle something slightly more energetic for this one and went out to do a loop to Elterwater and up Great Langdale. We headed north out of Coniston (avoiding a flock of sheep being driven up the road then overtaking another rider on the flat bit) and climbed Hawkshead Hill making use of the longer but quieter road past Atkinson Ground.

Gav set a good pace up the hill and Doug didn't do too badly either given that he really hasn't ridden very much through the colder months. We got up to the junction with the main road without stops but here Gav said he was feeling light headed which worried me as there is plenty more hilly stuff to come on this ride. It passed after a drink and a bite of chocolate and he was happy to continue which we did. We did hold up a bus on the last bit of the climb but pulled over as soon as there was a hint of a verge and got a wave of thanks for it.

The descent the other side makes the climbing worthwhile and we soon found ourselves at The Drunken Duck where we'd planned to have lunch. As Gav mentions in his report, although we've always loved the huge doorsteps of sandwiches they do here, this time they felt overly pricy and overly pretentious so we supped our pints (Tag Lag for me ) and moved on. There was a little bit of discussion over one junction where either turning will do but the right hand takes you through Skelwith Fold where there is a great view of where we were headed.

Lunch was obtained at The Britannia in Elterwater where we didn't have to use Google to understand what was in the sandwiches.

From there we carried on up Great Langdale, which is as beautiful as ever. At the end of the valley Doug and Gav turned back while I headed onwards up the climb to Blea Tarn. I was just approaching the warning sign when a van coming the other way slowed and the driver said "Good luck mate" to me as he passed.

It's steep, but easily manageable with the low gears I've got so the summit didn't take long to reach and the scenery is worth it as always.

After another shouted comment from a walker ("Give us a lift") I dropped down the other side and headed along Little Langdale to the Three Shires Inn, getting there before Doug and Gav.

From here we followed the path through High Tilberthwaite and back down into Coniston where we dropped in again at the Bluebird Cafe and did find somewhere to sit in the sun this time.

22.3 miles at 9.2 mph average for the trip.






Probably just as well we only stopped for a drink. It was quite cold sat out in the wind.





Dropping down the hill at Skelwith Fold





Approaching Elterwater.





Lunch Stop.





Great Langdale





All the most fashionable signs are sporting moustaches this season.





The view from the top of the Blea Tarn climb.





Looking the other way at the tarn itself.





At The Three Shires.....here's Gav but Doug is lagging behind a little.





At High Tilberthwaite and heading back to Coniston.

There is more to come which I'll write up in a bit.


----------



## mark st1 (8 May 2016)

A lovely but bloomin hot solo ride out today heading out through Maidenhead Clivden Burnham coming out at Beaconsfield then heading down one of the worst roads I've cycled on for a long time (Penn Road) bumps and pot holes galore heading up to Hazlemere then on to Cryers Hill which is an awesome drop managed to cool down going down there. Then decided to try and do the climb up to Naphill.and failed got most of the way up but my wrongly purchased 11/25 cassette beat me  a new one on order ! Then headed down to West Wycombe and on up to Stokenchurch that was a bit of a drawn out climb up the A40. Then carried on round to Ibstone and got a couple of cracking pics 








They dont really do the height of the valley justice and it looks much better in person. Followed the hills down to Fingest Skirmett and then on through to Henley was following another rider all that way but at a distance I overtook him on the Henley Road whether I upset him I don't know but he sucked my wheel the whole way I was blowing out my ass when he came past a few hundred yards from the roundabout he did thank me though so all was good. Took a gentle ride up to the Velolife cafe at WarrenRow for some much needed energy 





The peanut butter cake is phenomenal  ! 
Then cruised back through Knowl Hill and White Waltham to home with a nice breeze picking up. Tons of riders out today all nice and pleasant waves and good mornings a plenty. A smidge over 50 miles with 2069 ft of climbing in 2 hours 50 mins with a 17.7 avg.

https://www.strava.com/activities/569180140
Cheers
Mark.


----------



## gaz71 (8 May 2016)

Ive just got back from a 22 mile ride through Hampton Court,esher,surbiton,kingston,hampton and bushy park.I know this isnt very far for most of you but im a big lump on a hybrid so im quite pleased with myself.I could of gone on but my butt was starting to ache.


----------



## Billy Wizz (8 May 2016)

I nice gentle 15 miles along The Thames, again.

I love this old dock and crane I bet this could tell a tale or two.


----------



## Jon George (8 May 2016)

46 miles out to Orford and back to Ipswich via Waldringfield (that's a bit of a detour.)

I was on the road by 7.30 and what surprised me was that I saw about 40 other riders during the course of my ride, but _none_ were going my way!

Not too many details (about to head off to pub ), but here are some pics:-

This looking back down The Deben to Woodbridge.






This looking towards Orford castle and Orford church.






And a hint of bluebells in Rendlesham Forest.


----------



## Rasmus (8 May 2016)

Yesterdays ride was my third audax of the year, the South Glos 100. Boring name but great route, heading off from just north of Bristol on a trip through the Cotswolds, around the back of Kemble, and back again. Hot and humid, just missing out on the forecast thundershowers. The ride there and back made it the third straight weekend of 130+ km rides, significantly reducing my deficit to last year. A week off now due to work travel, then it's off to the CC Ecosse meetup in the Lake District, which will help me catch up in the elevation totals as well!


----------



## Toeclip (8 May 2016)

Another early morning ride for me but only did 6 miles and that was enough!


----------



## Firestorm (8 May 2016)

Lovely morning , short sleeves and shorts for the first time this year.
Thought I would add a bit to the loop I did last week , didnt realise that the back road I have never been down before was a bit lumpy, well lumpy for me and the Essex flatlands !
So, ended up out for a little bit longer than I thought , resulted in my first over 3 hour ride and 41.5 miles.

Must be the sun, the nobber count was well up this morning.


----------



## Kajjal (8 May 2016)

After getting a little suburnt on a long ride yesterday went out for a quick ride today. Halfway round got a puncture and noticed my pump was not attached to the bike, called the wife and she drove to me with a pump smiling happily ( you can guess which part is not true). Got back to the house 3 hours after i set off


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2016)

The next instalment from The Lakes:

Thursday: This ride was a bit of a contradiction. We'd all said that an easier ride would be best for today but we also all wanted to take the opportunity to ride Dunmail Raise while it's still closed to (most) traffic so agreed to take the bikes over to Grasmere by car and cycle to Thirlmere from there.

We parked up at White Moss between Rydal and Grasmere and set off into town with Doug realising on the way that he'd left his drink behind in the kitchen. That meant a stop was needed to pick up a bottle of water in Grasmere where the road closure didn't seem to be putting people off visiting and there were good queues for the shuttle buses over the pass.

Moving on we had a good tailwind assisting our climb which will have helped but even so Dunmail Raise didn't seem as daunting as expected, mainly due to it being a fairly steady gradient so you just get in a comfortable gear and wind your way up.

Surprisingly, despite signs everywhere right the way back to the M6 saying that Dunmail Raise is closed, a few motorists were still passing us up the first bit of the climb and looking all surprised when they reached the actual closure.

Once past those signs it was just us and the shuttle buses to the summit which was really nice. We took to the new tarmac on the bridleway from the summit down to Steel End where it connects with the quiet road round the west of Thirlmere (also closed to motor traffic except residents and the buses) which was fabulous for cycling being practically dead flat with scenic views to our right. Others were making the most of the closure too so we saw a few cyclists.

At the end of the lake we made a loop by continuing left onto the A591 which again we had almost to ourselves (apart from a pickup and a group of three riders) then taking the next left which brings you back to the dam past Smaithwaite before we retraced our steps. The wind was now against us so we weren't whizzing along as effortlessly as before but it wasn't too bad. We overtook the group of three again as we headed back to the pass, then their lead rider caught us back up as we got back to Steel End and we had a chat (he's a local resident but apparently used to live in Shropshire. - Small world )

Climbing back up to Dunmail Raise it's steeper but nowhere near as high from this side. I stopped to grab a photo of the repair works and when I caught up with Doug and Gav again they had been accosted by an official from Cumbria Council and his two guests, wanting to know what we thought of the new path (for the record we like as it bypasses a bit of road I would not like to ride if I could help it). As already said By @gavgav, one of the two guests also knows our bit of the world and has a cousin living a short way away. - Very small world )

Once over the summit for the second time we'd hoped to get some good speed up on the descent. Unfortunately though, that wind which had been helping earlier was now acting as a fairly good brake so none of us managed much over 30mph (when the Tour of Britain came this way the riders were up around 55-60mph on this bit ).

We rode through Grasmere town again on the way back then returned to the car to find that I'd forgotten to lock it. Good job there were no crooks around today.

21.7 miles at 11.1 mph average and a maximum of 31.2 mph for me.






Early on in the climb, passing The Travellers Rest.





Yes mate, the signs you've been passing for the last 30 miles weren't lying, the road _*is *_actually closed. (except for cyclists )





Action shot of @gavgav





Doug by the AA phone box at the summit.





Fresh, smooth tarmac.





Looking across the lake at some of the rock slides that devastated the road. It's hard to take in the scale of it from this side.





At the dam.





More dual carriageway all to ourselves.





Heading back now and taking in the views.





The section of road that was swept away is all rebuilt and nearly ready for the grand reopening on the 13th of May.

One more write up from the holiday to come shortly.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2016)

What a beautiful day for a bike ride! Mappleborough Green the destination and 61 miles the journey. first thing this morning I wandered out into the garden saw the sunshine and felt the warmth, and went inside to dig out my shorts and short sleeved top that hasn't seen the light of day since last summer, that strong wind is still there but its warmed up nicely.I was wind assisted most of the way down, 30 miles in the first two hours is the fastest I've done 30 miles so far this year, even when I turned and wasn't wind assisted I still wasn't doing to bad either, 3 hours 22 minutes for the first 50 miles of the ride is the fastest I've done this year, I've had a good ride today. My route out took me out through Balsall Common, right by the church, down past the Honiley Boot then left into the lanes, through Hatton and right and through Lowsonford, out the other side and left to cross the Hockley road by the Old Pound Cafe, then left into Pig Trot Lane, and left and right into Gentlemans lane and on through Ullenhall onto the main road down to the island then left and left into the garden centre. On the way back I just followed my route out in reverse. Thats a cracking morning out on the bike, I could do with more like that, I'm knackered this afternoon but its happy tired and I'll have some more of that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 May 2016)

A nice day for a ride today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/569520895

I went out to the New Forest, then for a jolly out towards Mottisfont, then back home.






Out towards Broughton.






Mottisfont way.






Cake and Coffee at the cyclist friendly Annie's at Kimbridge.






Your's truly, minus all the other riders ( they all bailed along the route, at various points ).






Mmmmm beer.

A bit of an odd one, when a man waved a dog out of a passing car ( again ). All in all a nice ride though.


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2016)

Today's was my first mini sportive / charity ride .Out at 0745 from Anstey to Rothley for the start 4 miles away .Got my number for the first time . Off in waves of twenty riders I was in third wave .First 20 mile loop had the most hills in .Rothley to Cropston over the reservoir around the back of Bradgate park past Swithland woods and the golf course .Right at the end into Woodhouse Eaves via Maplewell Rd the left up the main Street and left onto the first proper climb Beacon hill a long drag . Nice steady spin to the top picking off riders as I went and noone overtook me .Over the top and left at the crossroads then right at the next junction and onto Priory lane for 2 tough climbs again steady climbing up the first again passing people . Got past on the descent but soon got them back as we hit the second climb .Quick stop at the feed station at the top of Polly Botts to refill the water bottle .Nice quick descent of Polly Botts and right on to Ulverscoft lane the left onto the next climb Sharply hill at this point I got into a nice group of 5 all at the same pace . Left at old John and the right heading back past the golf course a lovely steady descent so batting along at 30 mph passing the riders doing the 20 mile ride struggling uphill going the other way. Left into swithland were the group got split at some temp traffic rides most riders jumped them but me being a  waited and waited until I realised they were not working so I jumped them  the next 3 miles back to Rothley had me chasing the group back down caught at the traffic lights at Rothley .I was amazed to have done the first 20 miles at 17.2 mph and that with all the climbing. Into Cossington and up humble lane were my mate Andy was waiting for me . So let the group go and relaxed as Andy slightly slower than me .Up the Wreake valley through Ratcliffe ,Thrussington and Hoby to the second feed station. Quick rest while cake and jelly babies were consumed and water bottle refilled as now it was So out through Ragdale dragging Andy up the climb . the onto the descent of paudy lane where Andy helped out with a bit of chain ganging to the crossroads . Andy went left to home exhausted he'd had a good workout . I went right through Walton on the Wolds and back into Barrow on Soar were the group of 4 reformed through Mountsorrel and onto Bond lane a steep climb were the group was blown apart the strongest rider went for it then another guy then me and the forth guy was spat out the back . Right at the top and downhill to Quorn . Caught the second guy by Quorn but the other rider had put the hammer down and was gone. Through Quorn past the station heading back to Woodhouse where I realised the other guy wasnt on my wheel looked back and he's head down struggling up the hill so I am my own again.Back into Swithland ,Cropston an the finish at Rothley . 49.8 miles done in 2hrs 53mins at an average of 17.1 mph well happy with that  with 2615 ft of climbing. It surprising being chased or chasing improves your speed . Enjoyed the free cake at the end with coffee . Really loved the experience and £200 raised for charity . Then just the matter of riding home passing loads of riders heading in shouting encouragement as I went .All in all 59 miles done in gloriousI now have some tan lines All in all a great day on the bike




Me getting my start number not finishing number




Trying to look fresh at 48 miles


----------



## dave r (8 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today's was my first mini sportive / charity ride .Out at 0745 from Anstey to Rothley for the start 4 miles .Got my number for the first time . Off in waves of twenty riders I was in third wave .First 20 mile loop had the most hills in .Rothley to Cropston over the reservoir around the back of Bradgate park past Swithland woods and the golf course .Right at the end into Woodhouse Eaves via Maplewell Rd the left up the main Street and left onto the first proper climb Beacon hill a long drag . Nice steady spin to the top picking off riders as I went and noone overtook me .Over the top and left at the crossroads then right at the next junction and onto Priory lane for 2 tough climbs again steady climbing up the first again passing people . Got past on the descent but soon got them back as we hit the second climb .Quick stop at the feed station at the top of Polly Botts to refill the water bottle .Nice quick descent of Polly Botts and right on to Ulverscoft lane the left onto the next climb Sharply hill at this point I got into a nice group of 5 all at the same pace . Left at old John and the right heading back past the golf course a lovely steady descent so batting along at 30 mph passing the riders doing the 20 mile ride struggling uphill going the other way. Left into swithland were the group got split at some temp traffic rides most riders jumped them but me being a  waited and waited until I realised they were not working so I jumped them  the next 3 miles back to Rothley had me chasing the group back down caught at the traffic lights at Rothley .I was amazed to have done the first 20 miles at 17.2 mph and that with all the climbing. Into Cossington and up humble lane were my mate Andy was waiting for me . So let the group go and relaxed as Andy slightly slower than me .Up the Wreake valley through Ratcliffe ,Thrussington and Hoby to the second feed station. Quick rest while cake and jelly babies were consumed and water bottle refilled as now it was So out through Ragdale dragging Andy up the climb . the onto the descent of paudy lane where Andy helped out with a bit of chain ganging to the crossroads . Andy went left to home exhausted he'd had a good workout . I went right through Burton on the Wolds and back into Barrow on Soar were the group of 4 reformed through Mountsorrel and onto Bond lane a steep climb were the group was blown apart the strongest rider went for it then another guy then me and the forth guy was spat out the back . Right at the top and downhill to Quorn . Caught the second guy by Quorn but the other rider had put the hammer down and was gone. Through Quorn past the station heading back to Woodhouse where I realised the other guy want on my wheel looked back and he's head down struggling up the hill so I am my own again.Back into Swithland ,Cropston an the finish at Rothley . 49.8 miles done in 2hrs 53mins at an average of 17.1 mph well happy with that  with 2615 ft of climbing. It surprising being chased or chasing improves your speed . Enjoyed the free cake at the end with coffee . Really loved the experience and £200 raised for charity . Then just at matter of riding home passing loads of riders heading in shouting encouragement as I went .All in all 59 miles done in gloriousI now have some tan lines All in all a great day on the bike



Well done


----------



## Donger (8 May 2016)

"_Sunny and warm_", said the weather forecast. "_Hottest day of the year so far_". Etc, etc. So of course it rained.

I had planned a club ride to take in the full glory of the bluebells in Soudley Woods, with a nice relaxing refreshments break at Mallard's Pike. This all meant climbing ... and lots of it, up Littledean Hill and into the very heart of the Forest of Dean. As the drizzle wasn't amounting to much, off came the rain top, to avoid that familiar boil-in-the-bag experience. Then just as we arrived at Soudley, down came the heavy rain. Still, it didn't last long, and soon we were accompanied on the road by our own shadows, as the sun finally put in an appearance.

The woods were truly magnificent today, with a carpet of bluebells to either side of the road for a couple of miles. I'm of the school of thought that there isn't a photo that can't be improved by putting a bicycle or two in it. Reckon we improved on nature with this one (mine and @Frazzle's bikes):



Got to Mallard's Pike just before the refreshments wagon was opening, so had a few minutes to take in the lovely views of the lake, with geese force-marching their goslings past us to the lakeshore as we sat at the picnic tables. 




Then off for home we set. This involved making our way to the Speech House, and then conquering a monster climb up St White's Road to Littledean, featuring several bits of 16% and at least a mile of climbing, maybe more. I must eat a bigger breakfast next time. Almost didn't make it.
On the descent, in order to avoid retracing our route along A roads, I had asked everyone to regroup on the descent at the Greyhound pub in Elton ... a nice easy place to spot because of the huge model dinosaur in the beer garden. Somehow our lead-out man managed to miss the turn anyway, so we had to improvise our way back onto the little side lanes. It was probably my fault, as it may have been a plesiosaur, not a brontosaurus, apparently.
By the time I got back home (accompanied by @ Frazzle and Wayne) that was another 48.6 miles of lumpy cycling done, and it was getting really rather warm. I have since drunk the fridge dry.
Cheers, Enjoy your rides everyone. Donger.


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 May 2016)

It.Is. Scorchio up here 

24C, but a bit of a stiff wind, going the wrong way. No matter, I am not giving up a chance to ride, so lets get this months 50 in 

Set off towards Birdoswald and the Roman Fort, which was 20 miles into the 14mph wind, which meant riding really steady to save the legs for the climb out of Lanercost. Now I had a 14mph tailwind which assisted me to a new PB down the roman road that was hugely faster than I've been before. Sooo much easier that it usually is  Ahhh, this was the life, ticking along nicely with the sun beaming down, and the wind might even give a bit of help up the big climb.

Through Lanercost and it was up the big climb out for the first time this year. That went OK, the climbing legs haven't completely deserted me and it was so close to a PB!

Back to Warwick Bridge via How Street for another blast of speed, before taking the low road back to Wetheral and the shorter way back home as the legs were starting to feel it. Still that was going to be nearly 40 windy miles, so I was pleased with it.

More days like this please!! (but a bit less wind would be nice)

https://www.strava.com/activities/569546681/

The Roman Road right beside Hadrians Wall near Birdoswald.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 May 2016)

Some unfinished business with a certain segment was the deciding factor on today's route. A few weeks ago I attempted to improve my time climbing the strangely named Cote de Holmfirth but punctured part of the way up. Heck and lummy, I cried. So today, with beaming sun but a favourable breeze I went out the same way and knocked a good 25s off.
Strave whoring aside, it was a beautiful day for a ride. There were loads of riders out and about which is always great to see. 

42 miles with 2775 feet of ascending, not to mention that dry, salty feeling you get in such conditions. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/569543059


----------



## Old jon (8 May 2016)

A different wrinkle added to a ride I do often for today, inspired by the fact that the Leeds half marathon was using a lot of north Leeds this morning. Water Lane was still closed this morning, which made a detour under the railway station necessary. There is a thought, I also crossed the river in riding under the station. Hmmmm.

Then I crossed the river again to reach Great Wilson Street and the run through Hunslet and the climb to John O’ Gaunts. As the road got higher, so did the breeze, most welcome! A brisk shortcut through Woodlesford, drop past the station and turn left to go through Swillington and on to Garforth, crossing the river yet again in the process. On to the A 63 at this stage until the Boot and Shoe is reached and the turn off for Sherburn Bends, or the B 1222. All the way into Sherburn and turn left at the lights for Barkston Ash, where I turned left for Saxton.



I stopped for a drink just after the junction and a couple of riders went by and stayed intermittently in view all the way to Lotherton Gates. I turned right and stopped under the A 1 flyover for a munch. All the rest of the ride, Barwick, Scholes, A 64, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes followed by the A 58 descent, Oakwood Clock and home is a bit of a fixture for me, but it is different every time and usually gives me a grin. The trip today was 35.8 miles, and my new toy has reported an elevation gain of 1349 feet but an elevation loss of 1355 feet. I do not recall falling over, so how can I lose six feet more elevation than I gain?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2016)

The final Lakes ride of this trip:

Friday: We were all doing fairly okay after the mileage and hills so far and Gav had hoped to get his 50km ride for the Half Century Challenge in while we were up here so we gave it a go. Today we had the best weather of the whole week with light winds and enough warmth to justify shorts, even if it was a little overcast and hazy.

For the second time this week we headed into Coniston and round the north end of the lake but this time continued round the eastern side and down to Spark Bridge. There were signs out warning of walkers in the road and feed stations/check points being prepared for an event taking place the next day (The 50th anniversary Keswick to Barrow (or K2B) event).

Unlike Thirlmere, this road alongside the lake isn't flat or anywhere near but we were getting along quite well. Around Spark Bridge however the hills became a bit longer as we climbed over to Bouth where we were aiming for lunch at The White Hart. We were there a few minutes before they opened but the wait was worth it as they had nice beer and produced some tasy sandwiches for us.

After Bouth the riding is quite flat for a short while before a steeper-than-I-remember hill on the way to Newby Bridge. Here the Swan Hotel looks quite sad as it is still being refurbished after being badly flooded for the second time in only 7 years.

Next stop was Lakeside where we dropped in at the steamer pier and were in time to watch MV Tern departing for Bowness.

Having had a brief pit stop we carried on up to Graythwaite where the original plan was to head through Cunsey - a scenic way we've only ever done in the other direction. However, I could see that both Doug and Gav were feeling the hills a bit so suggested that we stayed on the road to Hawkshead as there was hardly any traffic and although lumpy it avoids having to climb 157' in one go from Cunsey to Far Sawrey. Gav and Doug agreed so we had a relatively easy ride up to Hawkshead where the climbing started again, to Outgate, then Barngates where I was very tempted by another pub stop but Gav said he didn't think he would get going again if we did that, which was fair enough with Hawkshead Hill still to do.

Carrying on, the road isn't too bad until you get to Betty Fold where it ramps up. Doug and Gav did it without stopping but were working too hard to notice me taking a photo for posterity.

After this there is one last push to the summit and then it's almost all downhill back to Coniston.

I recorded 33.07 miles (Gav got his metric half century) at 10.2 mph average and a maximum of 27.5.





A flat calm on Coniston in the morning.





A mile or so later we've climbed a bit to look across the lake to Coniston town.





Lots of bluebells in the woods.





Lunch stop.






Enjoying a lunchtime pint.





We are usually headed down the hill past this house so taking it a bit slower uphill noticed the plaque outside saying it was where Arthur Ransome (author of _Swallows and Amazons_) lived.





Windermere from the Lakeside pier.





Tern heads north. Locals jokingly call her the World's Largest Canoe.





We've resisted another pub stop and now have to tackle the last big climb of the day. Doug and Gav at Betty Fold.





Relieved faces at the top of the climb.

The week went far too quick but we got in a lot more riding than we imagined would be possible at the start. Now to plan for next time.......


----------



## Stevec047 (8 May 2016)

My second social ride out with 6 guys from the Lobbs. Headed off out of halstead and towards Gosfield. Bike felt good and the body was working well. 

Headed towards Finchingfield weaving in and out of the country roads before before we lost one of the guys due to prior arrangements to Marshall the local marathon. So 6 down to 5 as we enter Finchingfield for a quick coffee and cake stop. Not much coffee with the heat bit it was a nice rest before we got ready to set off again. Another one down and after a discussion about routes back we drop another 2 leaving 3 of us to take the initial route up so pretty difficult hills - from discusscusions had after the hills I believe two of them were actually graded climbs. I know who would of thought we had graded climbs in essex.

After a bit of a struggle with these climbs and spinning my legs at around 3mph up the last big climb I was pretty whacked but after a short stop the legs were ready again and off we went for the final few miles of the ride back towards Gosfield and splitting from the others to head back home.

Total 35 miles making a massive 88 miles for the whole week. Loads of pb's beaten and my biggest ride ever along with my biggest milage for 1 week ever.


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (8 May 2016)

Did the Ride For Helen with my youngest daughter (Helen Rollason Cancer Charity). We did the 6 mile course in about 40 minutes. I will be very fair to my daughter in that she moaned like mad last week on her first 6 mile training ride but today not one moan, groan or otherwise. 

And she should have raised about £60 for the charity too.


----------



## Stevec047 (8 May 2016)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> Did the Ride For Helen with my youngest daughter (Helen Rollason Cancer Charity). We did the 6 mile course in about 40 minutes. I will be very fair to my daughter in that she moaned like mad last week on her first 6 mile training ride but today not one moan, groan or otherwise.
> 
> And she should have raised about £60 for the charity too.


Well done thats great and as a kid knowing you have done something for charity is worth more than the £60 raised.

Next year she will be pestering you to do the 20miler.


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> My second social ride out with 6 guys from the Lobbs. Headed off out of halstead and towards Gosfield. Bike felt good and the body was working well.
> 
> Headed towards Finchingfield weaving in and out of the country roads before before we lost one of the guys due to prior arrangements to Marshall the local marathon. So 6 down to 5 as we enter Finchingfield for a quick coffee and cake stop. Not much coffee with the heat bit it was a nice rest before we got ready to set off again. Another one down and after a discussion about routes back we drop another 2 leaving 3 of us to take the initial route up so pretty difficult hills - from discusscusions had after the hills I believe two of them were actually graded climbs. I know who would of thought we had graded climbs in essex.
> 
> ...


Well done Steve 50km easy now . This the time of year your winter riding pays you back . Keep it up


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2016)

Set off on our usual Sunday morning ride with our lass, but when we got to Abbey Park she was saying her knee hurt, so we had an extended coffee break sat watching the wildlife on the boating lake and headed home. 20 miles rather than our usual 30. Cracking weather, shame it is not going to last.


----------



## Stevec047 (8 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> Well done Steve 50km easy now . This the time of year your winter riding pays you back . Keep it up


Yeah I know may not have done much over winter but I can certaintly see its paying off. The weight is falling off so quickly 17stone pre cycling 14stone 10 as of Monday last week. Not going to stop now roll on 13 stone.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 May 2016)

Day 8, ride 8 - although it's back to work tomorrow after a week off...

Looking at the map and trying to decide where to go, I felt almost like Alexander The Great as when I saw the saw the breadth of roads cycled, I wept for there were no more roads to conquer. 
Then I realised that I could head out to Wike and have an explore round there. That said I am getting short of new routes...
With the forecasters predicting wall to wall *Scorchio*  it was out of the door at just before 8am into low cloud and rolling mist. None too warm either...
I was glad I'd put my knee warmers on (admittedly to protect my sunburnt knees from yesterday...)
Anyhow, I quite fancied adding another metric half to the weeks efforts, so off up Coal Road (traffic lights still not detecting bikes...) and across the A58 to Shadwell, before the climb up to Wike, where I was passed by a small but friendly group from Monk Fryston CC. At this point I was thinking that maybe I was overdoing things a bit - I'd ridden 40+ miles on Friday, 63 miles yesterday and my legs were telling me all about it on anything approaching an incline. 
Anyhow, right and along Wike Ridge Lane to East Keswick and the climb up to the A659. Down to Collingham and then up the A58 to Wetherby.
Those are two "A" roads I won't be rushing to ride again. 
It's a shame that the bridge at Linton is likely to be out of action until the end of the year as that is a much nicer route and opens other options out too.
Into Wetherby over the bridge and a quick tootle round the farmers market (they were just setting up, although the aroma of bacon butties almost tempted me to stop), then over the A1(M) bridge and out to Thorp Arch and the bridge over to Boston Spa.
From there to Clifford and down the hill to Bramham, where despite my tired legs I decided to tackle the Col de Town Hill, just because it's there. Back round to the main road where I stopped for a photo and a drink as the sun finally started to burn though the haze:





Refreshed and back in the saddle I set off down the poorly named Paradise Way, where I passed a very cheery peleton heading in the opposite direction from (I think) Knottingley Velo, resplendent in orange and black kit. I hope you guys had given the A1246 a wide berth - "surface dressing" at it's very worst on there at the moment 

Round the roundabout at Bramham Crossroads and down to Aberford, carrying on straight through the village and then down to Garforth, before climbing up Long Lane to Barwick and then up (again) to Scholes. Realising I was going to be short on distance for a metric half, I carried on through Scholes and out to the A64 for a life and death sprint to Thorner Lane, then Skeltons Lane, Coal Road and on to home with a final spin around the block to make sure.

*32.02 miles* (51.53 km) in *2hrs 17m* at an average of *13.9mph*, with *1,778 ft* climbed. It was blooming hard work at times, but I stuck with it and got it done. Plus it means that I can now sit in the sunshine with a cold beer and not feel guilty about it 




So, for the month so far that gives me 233 miles which is a new record for me - that includes three metric half centuries and one metric century, so I'm going to class that as a good week


----------



## Jon George (8 May 2016)

Kajjal said:


> ( you can guess which part is not true).




Cheers for that!


----------



## dave r (8 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> I saw a lot of cyclists in Kemble today, I thought it was a sportive.



A big section of my ride today followed the route of an event but in reverse, lots of riders out on that one.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2016)

Dave the Smeghead said:


> Did the Ride For Helen with my youngest daughter (Helen Rollason Cancer Charity). We did the 6 mile course in about 40 minutes. I will be very fair to my daughter in that she moaned like mad last week on her first 6 mile training ride but today not one moan, groan or otherwise.
> 
> And she should have raised about £60 for the charity too.



Well done to both of you.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (8 May 2016)

Just eight miles but I had the excellent company of my twenty month old grandson taking his first MTB ride in the child seat with me; he drank from my water bottle without dribbling and we shared a packet of Jelly Babies and went whhheeeeee! together every time we went down a hill. Best ride ever! (He couldn't smile for the camera; busy eating Jelly Babies.)


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2016)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Just eight miles but I had the excellent company of my twenty month old grandson taking his first MTB ride in the child seat with me; he drank from my water bottle without dribbling and we shared a packet of Jelly Babies and went whhheeeeee! together every time we went down a hill. Best ride ever! (He couldn't smile for the camera; busy eating Jelly Babies.)
> View attachment 127730



Brilliant!


----------



## Smithbat (8 May 2016)

So yesterday I did my first 10 mile ride, I was feeling good today so we went a bit further. Went to my parents which is 7.24 miles by the main road, mostly uphill. Had to push for one part of it but managed the rest. Had a cuppa with Mum and Dad and then back home the country way which is slightly longer. 16.09 miles in all and I must say, my legs feel okay but my bum knows I have sat in the saddle. I think I need some decent padded shorts, my £7.99 ones from eBay just aren't cutting the mustard.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 May 2016)

Short run to check on dodgy knees today. Bit frustrating. Up to Winscar Res then back via windmills and Thurlstone.

Knees complained a bit but not made worse by the ride. Just the wappy bursers playing up again.


----------



## iandg (8 May 2016)

NE wind so out to Tolsta and back.Useful that I have friends who live there, it meant I could get coffee and biscuits after the headwind slog and also I had company for some of the ride home. 3 layers, leg warmers and long finger gloves - thought it was supposed to be getting warmer! 65 mins out and 40 mins back. 56 hours at work in the last 7 days so feeling knackered.

https://www.strava.com/activities/569431378


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 May 2016)

I had to dodge the show traffic as I headed out today. Things quieted once I got 3 miles up the road thankfully. I thought I would see if my big (46 tooth) ring would still work. It did but I had to revert to smaller rings for the climbs before and after Redmarley. Back to the big ring around Highleadon but I began to notice the wind coming out of the East. I climbed to Woolridge where mistiness hid the Welsh hills.

Down on the Hams I stopped to spot a Little Egret before doing battle with that wind. Mostly side wind but not easy. I began to tire especially on the up ramps so took the pressure off the pedals at times. It was very warm tho' and my bottle was emptying at a fairly fast pace. I was able to finish fairly strongly tho' for a nice round number on the average pace (15.0 mph).


----------



## gaz71 (8 May 2016)

I love the photos you guys put on here.Seems like a lot of you have got some really nice cycling routes,and great country pubs.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 May 2016)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Just eight miles but I had the excellent company of my twenty month old grandson taking his first MTB ride in the child seat with me; he drank from my water bottle without dribbling and we shared a packet of Jelly Babies and went whhheeeeee! together every time we went down a hill. Best ride ever! (He couldn't smile for the camera; busy eating Jelly Babies.)
> View attachment 127730


Awww bless him.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 May 2016)

We drove over to Jo's friends house in Suffolk, unloaded the tandem, then set off into deepest, sunniest, prettiest Suffolkshire countryside.
When you go by car along the A14 it all seems fairly flat, but to the south it undulates a bit more than you'd like. In the village of Whepstead we went up church hill, and believe me, it was indeed a hill. We even had to use the granny ring!
Our tea stop was in the village of Hawstead...






The Maglia Rossa cafe. Very nice too. There were a stack of tandems in the car park, it turns out that the Essex and East London branch of the tandem club were there. Among their number were Alan and Wendy Baird who post on Crazy guy on a bike. Reading their blogs and journals is what inspired me to get a tandem. It's easier to list where they haven't been. They were all lovely folk, including Vivienne, the group organiser who gave us her card....

We were trundling up the hill, not half a mile from the cafe when..... "Kerpowwww!!!!" We now had a hole in the sidewall of the rear tyre!

Off with the wheel, off with the tyre, new tube fitted. But what to do with the hole in the wall? The card that we'd just been presented with was folded in 2 and inserted between tyre and tube. It was good enough to get us back to Risby!

At one point we were cruising fast down a hill, I turned to Jo and said "I'm just waiting for it to go again...."

"Noooooo! Don't say that!"

It didn't.

Not our biggest ride ever (24 miles) but exciting all the same.
A 2 puncture weekend.

https://www.strava.com/activities/569562072


----------



## dave r (8 May 2016)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Just eight miles but I had the excellent company of my twenty month old grandson taking his first MTB ride in the child seat with me; he drank from my water bottle without dribbling and we shared a packet of Jelly Babies and went whhheeeeee! together every time we went down a hill. Best ride ever! (He couldn't smile for the camera; busy eating Jelly Babies.)
> View attachment 127730



Superb!


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2016)

I have decided I am not a warm weather cyclist

Did a 55 mile loop today in 22 degree average heat. I was fine for quite a while but I struggled for the last 10 miles. Too hot, too knackered. The killer is going up hills with a tailwind. Should be great. But doing so means you get no cooling breeze. Very easy to overheat

Basic idea was Glossop - Uppermill - Marsden - Almondbury - Holmfirth - Stalybridge - Glossop. Lots of climbing. Lots of country lanes

In truth the run to Marsden was really nice. Nice and warm (still saw cyclists out in longs and jackets!) with not too much climbing. In Marsden I decided to climb Mount Road to the top and then straight back down again. While doing so there were dozens of MTBers flying down in some kind of a race or sportive. Here's the view at the top






From there there were loads of ups and downs on roads I don't often visit....Farnley Tyas anyone?

Run down to Holmfirth where it was rammed with daytrippers. Found the Riverside Café and managed to snag an outside table. I couldn't resist over-ordering






Really delicious. But straight out of the Café and there's a 25 minute climb, with no cooling breeze, at the warmest time of the day. I suffered. Limped the last 15 miles home after the climb. Cracked open a cool beer....hydration's important isn't it?


----------



## Surlydave (8 May 2016)

A lovely ride around north Essex and Suffolk with a few members of the Suffolk Ctc.
Problems with loading Strava at the start of the ride, so tried after lunch at Groton therefore only half a ride on the attachment.
Coffee stop at Hearts Delight garden centre, Lawford, lunch at the pub in Groton as mentioned.
Tea stop at the Harvest Moon cafe on the A12 at Capel. A great day out, just over 60 miles through
some wonderful Suffolk/Essex countryside.
Hopefully Strava will behave next time and I can record the whole ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/569685624


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2016)

Today's ride was the Hop Garden 200km Audax from Meopham in Kent. I cycled to the start, a ride of 15 miles to meet up with @martint235 of this parish. At 6.30am the weather was absolutely glorious. Very close to home I took this pic (in fact, the only pic I took today - sorry).

What you can see is the whole of London in the distance. the tall white spire on the left is the Shard, to the right of it are the tower-blocks of Bishopsgate, The Cheesegrater, The Gherkin, Walkie Talkie etc. The tower blocks to the right of the pic are at Canary Wharf in the Docklands.





Today was going to be a hard ride. The first and last 3rds are especially hilly, made even more harder with the blazing sunshine and high temperatures. Before leaving I grabbed Ianrauk Jnrs factor 50 and splashed it all over, and a good thing I did too.

We were making very good progress but just before our lunch stop in Hythe, Martin started suffering from cramps in the legs and hands. We though a nice fried brekkie would help sort it but it wasn't to be. Martin had to stop every now and again to massage his legs to help get them working. He managed to get to mile 85 and decided the best thing to do was bail. He was in pain and he knew he was holding me up. He made his way to a train station whilst I jumped on the wheels of some other riders (a couple we rode with on the same ride last year), and some riders jumping on my wheel. By now it was really hot out there. I'm not one for drinking lots of fluids on rides but today I forced myself. At the next 2 food controls buying can's of coke and refilling my bidon. But I got round, chatting to a good few other rides including a chap over from Dubai (I stopped moaning about the heat then,  ) and an amazing 80 year old on the shorter 160km ride. I was gobsmacked at his speed for his age. Chapeu Sir.

The last 25 miles of the Audax were really tough, including the climbs of Red Hill and the absolute mare they call Birling Hill.. a beast of a climb..made even more so by the hot conditions. Once over Birling it's mainly 5 or so miles downhill to the end control.

Audax card handed in and checked, a quick cup of tea and another refill of the bidon and it was a fair pootle of 15 miles to home to a nice big plate of Mrs Ian's home made cottage pie and copious mugs of tea..

So.. 163 hot and hard miles for the day. It's going to be an interesting commute tomorrow as my legs really are complaining.
Century ride # 11 for 2016, # 177 over all... oh yes, a new Eddington number to boot. Sorry there are no pics, the route of this Audax take in some really stunning views.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 May 2016)

Got out before 8 this morning as I figured it would get busy, the sunshine tends to have that effect. Plan was for a quick 25 miles and I set my pace to suit. All familiar roads thought I, as I headed from Chobham out towards Windlesham. Shortly after I found myself lost, so much for familiar roads! Oh well, quick Google maps and off I went again, emerging in Lightwater. As I came back through my usual route it got busy busy with cyclists, turns out the Woking Bikeathon was on today.
A very quick (for me), 32.8 miles at 16.2mph, and nice to get home before it got too hot.


----------



## Diggs (8 May 2016)

You know how it is, you wait weeks for an update from me and then two come along at once.
The Rotary Club of Basildon's ride today and I can't believe how beautiful the weather was.Plus a really enjoyable ride. No real surprises with a fairly local route.
A golf club is ideal to start and end of a bike ride, as there are people dressed as silly as you are


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2016)

15 miles this day, beautiful weather after this mornings' storms. Not so windy as to disorder a dandelion, so I rode a folded loop,even over by the Kongskilde Factory near Hudson, something it may be a bit difficult to do here now and then due to the wind. I also chased a few lycra types just to get an idea of comparitive speed. In all, a marvelous day out.
66F
19C
Winds S9
Relative humidity 55%
Barometer 29.96 steady
Partly cloudy
Postcard weather.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2016)

Not had a good few days. My back has been bad, stiff and painful.

Had a ride round the caravan site next door to ours as some idiot left a BBQ on near the UPVC veranda = massive fire burnt out caravan, and damage to others.

Tried out a couple of routes round the dunes on the MTB. Managed about half a mile down the beach as it was more pebbles than sand. Only 8 or 9 miles in total. Back sleeping on the settee tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2016)

Not a like for the back problems, but for your resiliency, @fossyant .


----------



## Alex H (9 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Today's ride was the Hop Garden 200km Audax from Meopham in Kent.



You had me confused there, until I noticed the _extra 30 miles_ going to / from the start / finish 

Chapeau!


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not a like for the back problems, but for your resiliency, @fossyant .



It's still way short of where I was.


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2016)

Yesterday's ride

Thought I was entered for an event, somehow I wasn't!

So made up a loop on some quiet Berks lanes, and did a hrd 10 mile, then meandered back through Windsor mostly on nice quiet roads

Whenever I stoppped briefly seemed hot so kept going
50.67 miles at 16.7 mph
1083 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/569319552

Feeling good for the Velothon in a couple of weeks


----------



## CharlieB (9 May 2016)

Late reporting yesterday's adventure.
The second annual RideChartridge sportive, starting and finishing, as the name implies, in, allegedly, England's longest village, Chartridge.
A 75 mile loop around the Chilterns - Chesham, Aldbury, Cheddington, Mentmore, Wing, Cublington, Whitchurch, the Winchendons, Cuddington, Whiteleaf Hill, Great Kingshill, Hughenden, Speen, Kop Hill, Great Missenden and Chartridge.
A very tough day out with temperature in the high 20s from 10 o'clock onwards and a 15mph head wind on the southward leg. A total of 1563m of climbing, 850 of which were in the last 30 miles. I walked up most of Kop Hill, sad to say. I'd never been up it before, and frankly, with the Garmin showing 28 degrees, I just couldn't be @r5ed to try.
Still, a great day out with the woods carpeted in bluebells, and the fields in bright yellow rapeseed, with some great views across the Vale of Aylesbury.
74.76 miles at 15.1 mph avg.


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2016)

Just another nice pre work ride this morning bedding in a new cassette on the Ian May , hoping to do a few miles on this one this year .

Been a good weekend with over 80 miles lets hope it carries on all week


----------



## Freds Dad (9 May 2016)

I took part in the Evans Hoy 100 yesterday. It was a great event with a choice of routes either 100k or 100m. I did the 100k as I would still be riding today if I'd attempted the 100m!
I also got to meet Sir Chris Hoy and have a brief chat which topped off a great day. He did the 100k ride, set off 1 hour after me, finished before me and was meeting and greeting folk when I got back looking refreshed and relaxed. It just goes to show you how fit professional athletes are.

https://www.strava.com/activities/570285830


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 May 2016)

Been a bit slack with posting over the last few days,the gardening and decorating has been taking up the time.

Anyway a few rides to report since the last post.

Last Thursday was a two part 100k day(not in one go so not for the challenge);

Nice longer commute in spent in the big ring with a deserved(well I thought so!) coffee and sourdough toast with jam at the Espresso Library

https://www.strava.com/activities/565906085







Return home was via a loop around Six Mile Bottom and the slog up the Isleham to Prickwillow road were unfortunately cramp got the better of me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/566489309






Saturday's club run was spent with the easy group on a glorious day;

https://www.strava.com/activities/568165678

Sunday was again a lovely day so an early(ish) ride with the better half before it got too hot!

https://www.strava.com/activities/569131651

And a usual A10/cycle path commute this morning,loaded up with the Alpkit bag with clothes and food for the week ahead;

https://www.strava.com/activities/570287051






Some nice rides in glorious weather,this cycling lark ain't half bad sometimes.

Oh and apologies for the above posts I've missed,will try and catch up with the likes if I can


----------



## Jody (9 May 2016)

We have had some great weather the last few days so have been out a few times exploring but also putting in some miles on the Trans Penine Trail. It's times when the weather is like this I love living in Sheffield. I don't normally take many pictures when I'm riding, but when you do it reminds you what we have on our doorstep. There are also a couple of pics I didn't post from when we went out into the peak district a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## john59 (9 May 2016)

Tried to take advantage of the nice weather before it changes tomorrow. It was overcast for the first hour but the sun shone for the last two, lovely! No sign, thank goodness, of any pins on the cycle path.
Chester cycle path pins.

Ride.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/570418904/embed/f1ebe8527a0d959f560fa2243d5169341be13659


The things you see on the 'Greenway cycle path'.


----------



## postman (9 May 2016)

A lunch ride to Otley.It's been a funny day.I was going to try and build on the wonderful pie ride 33miles Skipton,back by train.i was up early normal cycling breakfast porridge and toast.Got things ready but i felt tired and weird.So at 9-20 i went back to bed for an hour,i kid you not.So now i have to get the car out to pick Mrs Postman up from work.So i decided lunch in Otley.Weather wonderful bit of a wind,but whoa no energy aching knees.Well best i can say is i did 23 miles,and i have no idea but i wiped off the ride details of Cyclers on my phone.Mind you i was taking a rest and i must have hit the wrong button.I wanted to see how rubbish i was.Well onward and upward next week will be better,no more space for any more rides this week.


----------



## derrick (9 May 2016)

Made the most of today's lovely weather, Nice loop of parts of Epping and Hertford, Not many other cyclist's out, most of the roads were pretty quiet. 67 miles in the sun, so nice to be riding the country lanes on a Monday, good start to the week.
https://www.strava.com/activities/570614938#kudos


----------



## mrandmrspoves (9 May 2016)

Saturday was time for the 2nd Annual King's Lynn & West Norfolk Bicycle Users Group Yellow Welly Ride.
The ride from King's Lynn to Old Hunstanton Lifeboat Station in aid of the RNLI is about 23 miles each way.....and most riders wear Wellies on the outbound leg of the ride.
Wellies are not ideal cycling footwear - especially when the temperature hits 23°c!
I was the only recumbent rider in the group so it was nice to meet a fellow bent trike on the outward leg.


----------



## mybike (9 May 2016)

mrandmrspoves said:


> View attachment 127901
> View attachment 127903
> Saturday was time for the 2nd Annual King's Lynn & West Norfolk Bicycle Users Group Yellow Welly Ride.
> The ride from King's Lynn to Old Hunstanton Lifeboat Station in aid of the RNLI is about 23 miles each way.....and most riders wear Wellies on the outbound leg of the ride.
> ...



I'm guessing you didn't take the main road. Since I'll be staying in the area in June (for the first time in 50+ years), I'd appreciate knowing what the route was.


----------



## Donger (9 May 2016)

fossyant said:


> It's still way short of where I was.


There have been a few inspirational people posting on this thread from time to time, and you are now most definitely one of them. Keep on trying, and keep on letting us know how you are getting on, Fossy. Every ride is a victory.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (9 May 2016)

mybike said:


> I'm guessing you didn't take the main road. Since I'll be staying in the area in June (for the first time in 50+ years), I'd appreciate knowing what the route was.



We rode from KL via North Wootton, Castle Rising, Babingley, Sandringham, Dersingham, Snettisham, Sedgeford, Ringstead, Old Hunstanton. 
From KL the cycle path takes you most of the way to Sandringham. 
If you want any other info just drop me a pm.


----------



## Dark46 (9 May 2016)

No club ride for me this weekend as we have parted company. I'm not going into details.

So my ride was a lonely 10 miles in the creeky Boardman as the bottom bracket needs replacing. So I still made my weekly target.

The ride included a pitstop at @Frazzle s place chewing over the repercusions from my split with the club.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 May 2016)

Damp commute in today for the Strava ride to work day and pretty quiet along Twenty Pence road which was nice;still busy-ish along the river though but a good ride in none the less.

https://www.strava.com/activities/571255116


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 May 2016)

Old jon said:


> Doesn't look native to me.



Looks like a Trachycarpus fortunei;native to China although extreemly hardy here.

Couple in our garden behind the bike;






And obe from last February;


----------



## Stonechat (10 May 2016)

For any interested - there may be some on here
THe road just between Penton Hook Look (Staines) and the start of Laleham has just been gravelled 
I walked it yesterday - horrible stuff, stick in the ridges of my shoes
It is cyclable but less good than the hard surface there before


----------



## Jon George (10 May 2016)

I started getting wet as soon as I left my house. I continued to get wetter the further I cycled. And wetter. At one point during my 18 mile spin out to Falkenham and back, I tried to remember which way osmosis occurs. I think I lost a few ounces in sweat and gained half a stone in rainwater.
Loved it!


----------



## rugby bloke (10 May 2016)

Jon George said:


> I started getting wet as soon as I left my house. I continued to get wetter the further I cycled. And wetter. At one point during my 18 mile spin out to Falkenham and back, I tried to remember which way osmosis occurs. I think I lost a few ounces in sweat and gained half a stone in rainwater.
> Loved it!


Sounds like proper cycling weather, none of this warm, dry rubbish !!


----------



## Old jon (10 May 2016)

I think I may be wearing a rut in the tarmac around the ride I did today. Possibly feeling lazy in the route planning department, I did the Holbeck and Hunslet tango, exit via Crown Point Road and then along Regent Street, Roseville Road and the wind hindered climb along Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock. Boot Hill to follow, and turn right after crossing the Ring Road to follow the three lanes into Thorner. Up Church Hill, heading for Bramham where I turned left along West Woods Road to Wetherby.



The weather started wetting while I was eating, so a straightforward return along the A 58 seemed a good idea. I reached home after the fun antics of the drop from the Ring Road after riding 31.2 pleasant miles.

Thanks for the info, @Elybazza61 .


----------



## cosmicbike (10 May 2016)

Well todays effort turned out tp be an absolute corker. I had the van booked in to have a towbar fitted in Bristol, and figured while they had it I'd do the Bristol to Bath Railway Path, and maybe have a look at the Two Tunnels Greenway.
The weather forecast was less than ideal, and I set off from Westfalia's workshop at 0845 (after a 2.5hr drive to get there) in light rain. Finding the Bristol to Bath Railway Path was easy, it's very well signposted, and as I discovered, very busy during the rush hour! I've never seen so many bikes, it was like a motorway but pedal powered, absolutely brilliant! The path seemed to be a gentle incline for the first few miles, and given the rather rubbish weather I had my full wet weather gear on and just got my head down and got on with it. After about 10 miles the rain stopped, and the wets went into the pannier. The oath was much quieter away from Bristol, and I paused briefly at the Avon Railway for a snack and pic




Bath arrived quicker than expected, and Cycle Route 244 led me towards the Two Tunnels Greenway. By now it was a quite pleasant 16 degrees, and humid with it. The first tunnel was over in a minute, but the second was much longer. Got freaked out halfway down it, aside from it being very cold and misty, there were some thingies set into the walls playing tunes which threw me until I figured it out!




After the 2nd tunnel I continued, planning to stop at the Dundas viaduct but somehow managed to miss it..Not to worry, onwards to the Avon Canal path to return me to Bath. I thought this would be a nice route, but to be honest I wished I'd turned round and gone though the tunnels again. The towpath was very wet, muddy, rough and closed in 3 places with poor for cycling diversions (albeit well signposted). Still, back in Bath I started the hunt for food, though not before stopping for this pic. My wife & I sat on the riverbank here eating paties on our 10th wedding anniversary.




Bath was busy, and the rain started again I chanced upon a Greggs and a very nice young lady was happy to serve me whilst I waited outside with the bike, so with 2 hot sausage rolls stashed in the bag it was time to find somewhere to eat. Unfortunately the towpath was shut (again), so after another rubbish diversion I found myself back on the B2B Railway Path, so paused to eat and have a breather. Those sauage rolls didn't last longMy trusty steed, just over 2500 miles in the last 15 months with this and a comfy commuter




Shortly after this the rain came on in earnest, so back on with the wet weather gear. By the time I got to Warmley it had stopped, and I was really starting to feel the miles (about 36 miles by this point), so stopped at the 'railway' café for coffee and cake. I'd have loved to use the infamous Tardis toilet, but it seemed to be having some repair work done, judging by the man waving his 'sonic' screwdriver at it. The 2 ladies here were very friendly, good laugh too. Coffee good, coffee cake excellent




Suitably refreshed, the last 7 miles seemed a little easier. I brief stop as I had to get a pic of this fella, and it was too wet on the way out.




Arriving back at Westfalia with 43 miles done, I was quite pleased, my biggest distance this year. The van wasn't ready, so rather than sit about I thought I'd add a couple more miles, which turned into why not try for 50 miles? SO after doing a bit of the B2B path again, I finished the day on 50.8 miles, my biggest ride ever.
2 hour drive home, and I'm shattered now. Thing I'll drive to work tomorrow


----------



## RedRider (10 May 2016)

I ride my bike at work as I visit clients living across Lambeth and Southwark, it's one of the great things about my job. Work is particularly busy at the mo' with a few people going through some tough times which can get a bit stressy for me too so I value the time travelling from one appointment to the next.
Today I was riding through Burgess park in the pissing rain and as I reached Old Kent Road happened upon a family of Dutch tourists pootling along on (do we still have to call them) Boris Bikes.
The dad commented on my bike, resplendent as it is in the colours of the Dutch national flag, and asked if I could direct them towards Greenwich.
Well it was easier to show than tell and there was still half an hour before my next visit so I ride with them to the old Surrey Docks Canal route, a little more pleasant than okr and point them on from there. 
It's amazing how much you can find out about people even on a short bicycle ride. This Eindhoven family were well into professional cycling, had been to watch the tour of Flanders and we chatted about Tom Dumoulin's stint in pink at the giro.
They were surprised to see me helmetless (as of course they were too) and I put their mind at ease that no, it's perfectly legal.
It was great to meet this smiling family, totally unfazed by the rain and I bet they had a great day out in Greenwich.
For me it was a bright moment in an otherwise full-on day.


----------



## gavgav (10 May 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Well todays effort turned out tp be an absolute corker. I had the van booked in to have a towbar fitted in Bristol, and figured while they had it I'd do the Bristol to Bath Railway Path, and maybe have a look at the Two Tunnels Greenway.
> The weather forecast was less than ideal, and I set off from Westfalia's workshop at 0845 (after a 2.5hr drive to get there) in light rain. Finding the Bristol to Bath Railway Path was easy, it's very well signposted, and as I discovered, very busy during the rush hour! I've never seen so many bikes, it was like a motorway but pedal powered, absolutely brilliant! The path seemed to be a gentle incline for the first few miles, and given the rather rubbish weather I had my full wet weather gear on and just got my head down and got on with it. After about 10 miles the rain stopped, and the wets went into the pannier. The oath was much quieter away from Bristol, and I paused briefly at the Avon Railway for a snack and pic
> View attachment 127997
> 
> ...


Brilliant, well done!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 May 2016)

Little single speed run in the murk this morning;haven't been out on it for ages so made a nice change.

It still needs some sorting at some stage;needs a longer stem and narrower bars(should really go for a classic quill set up I suppose),plus it needs better pedals.

https://www.strava.com/activities/572309166

Weigh parked on New Square;






Oh and taking a too big a gulp of water and almost choking don't half make the heart rate jump!


----------



## Stonechat (11 May 2016)

On the tapering off period of my self made training plan
This is a two week period of reducing volume
I am doing hill reps as the key area

So went to Egham and up Priest Hill, however roadworks near the top so , remaing 5 hill reps were on Tite Hill

I remember when I first started cycling again - say around Mid 2013, before Iwas on Strava
First attempt at Tite Hill had to stop halfway
This was on the hybrid, a heavy bike though a triple

Now I don't bat an eyelid at 6 repeats of the same hill (one a different way up)

Did not feel over stressed by this and feeling good and strong ready for Velothon (22nd May)

http://www.strava.com/activities/572435099

20.54 miles @ 14.7 mph - slow but hilly
1145 feet climbed so for me a hilly ride 50 ft/mile


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2016)

A 20 mile loop around Little and Great Gransden in the gloom this evening, with the occasional spit and spot of rain.

I didn't see many other people out until I came near Bourn airfield. There were a few people around on TT bikes. The start was in Hardwick, I tried not to look otherwise I might start hankering after a carbon rocket....

It was one of those rides where it was a struggle all the way round, but m sure it did me good.

https://www.strava.com/activities/572808554


----------



## rugby bloke (11 May 2016)

Usual mid week loop - Cogenhoe, Brayfield, Brackmills, Hardingstone, Preston Deaney, Quinton, Salcey Forest, Horton, Denton, Brayfield and home. As the evenings pull out and the legs improve I'm going to have to extend it. I think at least an extra 5 miles needs to be tacked on, plus a couple more hills to test the legs at the end.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> Dutch tourists pootling along on (do we still have to call them) Boris Bikes.



Sadiq Cycles?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2016)

RedRider said:


> I ride my bike at work as I visit clients living across Lambeth and Southwark, it's one of the great things about my job. Work is particularly busy at the mo' with a few people going through some tough times which can get a bit stressy for me too so I value the time travelling from one appointment to the next.
> Today I was riding through Burgess park in the pissing rain and as I reached Old Kent Road happened upon a family of Dutch tourists pootling along on (do we still have to call them) Boris Bikes.
> The dad commented on my bike, resplendent as it is in the colours of the Dutch national flag, and asked if I could direct them towards Greenwich.
> Well it was easier to show than tell and there was still half an hour before my next visit so I ride with them to the old Surrey Docks Canal route, a little more pleasant than okr and point them on from there.
> ...



Nice story. I am curious to know what you do that allows you to cycle to appointments. Are you willing / allowed to say?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Sadiq Cycles?


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (11 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Well done thats great and as a kid knowing you have done something for charity is worth more than the £60 raised.
> 
> Next year she will be pestering you to do the 20miler.


I can but hope 

Also looks like she has raised about £200 now. Very impressed!


----------



## RedRider (11 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Nice story. I am curious to know what you do that allows you to cycle to appointments. Are you willing / allowed to say?


I'm part of a team supporting people who struggle to manage long term health conditions in part due to social and mental health barriers. It can be emotionally taxing but the cycling is a great antidote.


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 May 2016)

Nice sunny morning again and what was supposed to be a steady run in ended up being a blast.

Dunno if it was being on the single yesterday but it seemed easy to get up to speed today,did go in to the red but didn't feel bad doing so;I blame the bike.

The wheels deffo make a difference as I seem to be able to hold speed much better and with less effort but today was just one of those times when it all clicked(even the traffic lights were mostly in my favour);will probably pay for it on the longer ride home though.

Still got to make the most of it while it lasts;

https://www.strava.com/activities/573352768

And a little warm down from the cafe to work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/573352763


----------



## cosmicbike (12 May 2016)

What a wonderful morning for a ride. I had yesterday off to let the legs recover from Tuesdays antics, and suitably refreshed set out this morning into the sunshine. Quiet roads, a fair old breeze and a very annoying rattle 2 miles later, cause of rattle located, and found to be button popper on shorts
After 8 miles I had to stop as I'd arrived at w*rk.
Looking forward to the ride home


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2016)

A Day off work and sun shining what to do ? . Out with the bike Just for an hour saving my legs as tonight I'm riding Derby Velodrome .Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Swithland into Woodhouse Eaves and decided on climbing Maplewell Rd turned back to Old John then downhill into Newtown Linford not been out long enough yet so turn away from home into Groby and back to Anstey . 15.3 miles done in a well judged 59 mins in lovely even if its a bit windy quite a few riders out for a week day .


----------



## Old jon (12 May 2016)

Bright and breezy this morning, the breeze in my face as I pedalled down Dewsbury Road and turned onto Jack Lane. Along to Office Lock for the shortcut to Viaduct Road, and the wind was still full frontal at the bottom of Cardigan Road. Through Headingley and a bit up to reach the Ring Road, Lawnswood followed by Bramhope, with the wind still a nuisance, turn right for the interesting descent of Creskeld Lane. When I can cross Pool Bank off my list, I will do Creskeld Lane next. Anyway, through Pool, cross the river and turn left for Leathley. After a mile or so, turn left again to cross the River Washburn.

The climb to Farnley starts now, followed by the sort of downhill you feel you have properly earned . . . wonderful !


View: https://youtu.be/tD_WxRGub84


A stop in Otley to refuel, and having had enough excitement for the moment, I took the A 660 back, Headingley down to Kirkstall and the towpath to return me to Water Lane. A warm 30.9 miles done and a little over 1300 feet climbed.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2016)

What a contrast to the last couple of days, rain all day, then showers all day and now nice sunshine, a bit chilly first thing but warming up nicely as the day wore on, it was the wind that I could have done without, lovely riding out with it at my back but a grovel riding back in with it in my face. My usual ride out to Hatton Locks. I started in shorts a short sleeved top and a long sleeved top but by the time I was leaving the cafe and heading home I was over dressed. I changed my route back and did the outward route in reverse to get home, and did 60 miles for the morning. Spent too much time in the cafe gossiping and didn't get back till half two, but it was nice catching up with people I don't see very often. Another good ride in the sunshine, and I'm up for some more of those, they're lovely.


----------



## daisyj (12 May 2016)

A day off work so had a beautiful ride through the Longest estate.




I'm suffering for the climb now! Then on towards Shearwater lake through bluebell tracks.









The track got pretty rough so I didn't make it all the way to the lake. I decided to head back, grateful for the tank-like qualities of my bike!




14.5 miles (my furthest yet) and 1251ft climbed. I haven't posted pics before so hope this works.


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 May 2016)

Tip to oneself;make sure to put on some sun protection when it's sunny.

Anyway nice ride through some sunny rolling Suffolk scenery and a 100k done;felt ok most of the ride only felt it at the end as the wind got up.

Pretty pleased after the morning bash as I thought I might struggle.

https://www.strava.com/activities/573711782

Now relaxing with a (shared) bottle of red and enjoying watching the Giro.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 May 2016)

This evenings ride got off to a sticky start. Firstly a rubbing mudguard strut, after fitting my bargain marathon plus (£10 brand new). A quick tweek and we're done.
Up near the shop we had some bell end nearly take us out, just so he could get in front of us to sit in a slow moving line of traffic. The good/bad thing about a tandem is that your wife forces you to be civil (nearly)
After that it was all good traffic wise. The weather was beautiful, a cooling breeze, but in the shelter of hedges it was really warm.
We went through Bourn and on through the Gransdens before heading toward Gamlingay.
We took a little dogleg of a detour before coming into the village via the church.
In the village are a pair of grass verges that are done as wildflower meadows, they're just coming good....
Back through the Gransdens via Waresley and home through the sheep and lambs in Longstowe, then Toft.
We saved the best til last, the drag up from Toft into a really nasty headwind.
28.5 miles with a top speed of 43mph somewhere...!

https://www.strava.com/activities/573913878


----------



## NorthernDave (12 May 2016)

Forgive me Cyclists for it has been 4 days since my last ride...

Anyhow, home from work at a sensible hour and out for a quick circuit on the hybrid before tea. Given the time of day, a mainly off road ride was called for, so a familiar route out to Crossgates, Austhorpe, then onto NCN R66 through Thorp Park and then up to the M1 bridge and the long downhill through the woods to Garforth.
The only fly in the ointment (apart from actual flies...) was the blustery wind, which was the special cycling sort that manages to get in your face no matter what direction you're heading...
Back from Garforth via Nanny Goat Lane to the riding school, then the bridleway down to the M1, where a couple of young ladies had been escorted by their beaus, who were showing off by climbing on top of the underpass archway. Who said romance was dead...? 
Stayed on the bridleway to Manston Lane, then a slog into the wind back up to Pendas Fields, down to Barwick Rd and up to home.

A quick(ish) *9.17 miles* (14.75km) in *43m 15s* at an average of *12.7mph*, with just *511ft* climbed. It was good to get back out on the bike after a few days where work has ruled it out. Sorry, no pics today - but here is a map:


----------



## Salty seadog (12 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Today's ride was the Hop Garden 200km Audax from Meopham in Kent. I cycled to the start, a ride of 15 miles to meet up with @martint235 of this parish. At 6.30am the weather was absolutely glorious. Very close to home I took this pic (in fact, the only pic I took today - sorry).
> 
> What you can see is the whole of London in the distance. the tall white spire on the left is the Shard, to the right of it are the tower-blocks of Bishopsgate, The Cheesegrater, The Gherkin, Walkie Talkie etc. The tower blocks to the right of the pic are at Canary Wharf in the Docklands.
> View attachment 127777
> ...




Down to my neck of the woods old bean, some great lanes down here.....not as blessed as some on here but some great countryside none the less. Chapeau for the ride, I rarely get over 45-50miles.


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Down to my neck of the woods old bean, some great lanes down here.....not as blessed as some on here but some great countryside none the less. Chapeau for the ride, I rarely get over 45-50miles.




Thanks Squire.
Yep, there's some really nice cycling down them there parts of the Garden of Englandshire.


----------



## gavgav (12 May 2016)

One of the worst days in 17 years of my working life today, due to the rubbish side of management (interviewing, not appointing and informing some of my team they weren't successful) meant desperate need of a ride this evening. I've had a sore leg this week, with a massive bruise that now stretches from the middle of my calf to my heel, due to inadvertently volleying a cricket ball on my shin during a match last Sunday  and its still painful so didn't get great speed up!

Lovely warm sunny evening, but gusty winds. Started through Bayston Hill, having to negotiate roadworks on Pulley Lane (Shrewsbury has an outbreak of them everywhere at the moment) up Lyth Hill and down to Exfords Green, then on to dads via the lanes, including a moment where a chap in a Merc waited patiently on a narrow section for me to pass him, and he gave me a big smile and cheery wave . 

Had a chat to dad and then set out again, up the narrow lane to the A49, where I met my brother in his car and stopped for a chat through the window.

Crossed the A49 and turned into the wind to Condover, Betton and then through more roadworks to home.

15.4 much needed miles


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2016)

Second ride today was second session on Derby Velodrome . This time never thought about a fixed wheel and a lot more confident on the track. This session was a bit more structured then the first one . We did chain ganging with peeling off the front as in team pursuit and instead of riding 3 bike lengths apart we got down to a wheel length . We also rode in pairs side by side touching elbows  you need faith in your partner who I never met  before and then swapped sides one riding accelerating and swapping sides .
Really enjoyed it  now I have decided wether to do stage 3 which is 2 hours of quite dangerous moves including stacking 5 abreast and side by side chain ganging with changes of both riders change at the same time . The instructors reccomend doing stage 2 again for more track time and confidence . I just ponder it for a while


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2016)

Although I've got this week off work, today was the first day where nothing needed doing around the house, nothing else was planned and the weather was good so I was out of the house at an early (for me) time of 11am. The planned route was effectively a repeat of one I did in April, as it would get the strong north easterly headwind out of the way in the first half, so the rest would be either with a tail or side wind. 

The one good thing about the wind was that it took the edge of the heat so it was a beautiful, bright sunny day with the temperature being just right for me. Outward into the wind, to Woodbridge, skirting Rendlesham Forest to Hollesley, then up to Tunstall, across to Wickham Market and keep going all the way to Coddenham - simply because I love the descent round the left hander at the Church! After that it was head into and through Ipswich.

On the way out of town I picked up a puncture and had to swap out the tube, resulting in a Strava segment average speed of 2.2mph and last place of 1714 riders! As compensation a coffee & cake stop was made at The Stables in Brightwell at dead on 60 miles before completing the last 7 miles home for May's metric century.

https://www.strava.com/activities/573655959


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2016)

Three rides this week.

Tuesday: We put the bikes in boxes we scrounged for Halfords, drove to Heathrow and flew to Charles De Gaul Airport, Paris, unpacked the bikes, leaving the boxes by some bins and eventually after a bit of faffing found our way out of the airport to and on our way to Beauvais, via Survilliers, At Orrey La Ville we saw a couple of AG2R La Mondiale cyclists out for a training ride I guess. They actually waved at us! Then onto Lamorlaye, Gouviex where we got a bit lost and Chateau Rouge where we stopped for chocolat chaud, the weather was a bit pants, grey and drizzly, the last ten miles of the journey we got soaked, we arrived at the hotel wet through, dripping water all over the foyer, but we got some paper towels dried off the bike, showered and settled in for the night. 43.72 Miles







Negotiating Charly Dougal Airport





Unpacking the bikes





Can anyone spot the schoolboy error I made here?




Weather not looking very good.





We are good to go.





It's about to precipitate down,






Maccy D french style






A call of nature stop.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2016)

Wednesday: After an excellent breakfast we set off again towards Dieppe, we had perfect weather, dry, not too sunny, no wind, fantastic roads, stunning scenery. Riding in France is so much better than in England, a totally different experience. The routes was sweeping hills, not at all taxing and lovely long downhills, through pretty towns and villages. Along the way we met 6 retired gents from the New Forest area who have been doing a 400 mile tour of France every year for the last 17 years, one of them owns three bike shops in the New Forest, nice chaps we had a gossip and a coffee and we went on our way, we needed to be at Dieppe by 5 pm for the ferry. At Neufchatel-en-Bray we stayed on the D1 which runs alongside Avenue Vert we contemplated riding a long this famous path but stuck to the roads in the end.

Once at Dieppe we boarded the ferry after an hours wait, which was bit tedious, but not as feckin’ tedious as having to pay £2 for a tea in cardboard cup meant for espresso coffee. After the four hour trip across the sea we arrived in Newhaven and a short ride to the hotel for a good night’s kip. 65.8 Miles.





An old livestock market I think.










Not long after this photo the weather cheered up a bit.




War Memorial




Now that's an actual French château.





We had a lovely typically French lunch here.





Avenue Verte on the left, busy with kids running and cycing.






Stunning.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2016)

Thursday, we left Newhaven and rode to Heathrow Airport to collect the car, via West Grinstead, Billingshurst, Shalford where we stopped in a yummy mummy café for coffee and cake, Guildford, where my bike bag snapped off its mount so I had buy a ruck sack to finish the last 25 miles of the ride. Through familiar territory now, of Woking, New Haw, Addlestone, Chertsey, riding past my old school.

Then along the Thames to Staines, where on the Thame path near Penton Hook we met a man walking his dogs, and on his shoulder he was carrying a Parakeet, we stopped and chatted for a while and the man put the bird on my hand, his name was Monty and was 34 years old, the Parakeet, not the man. It made my day. We finally arrived at Terminal 5 after 77.39 miles.






Wrong ng Way





Wheeeeee!






I needed that.






Cycling into Terminal 5 isn't that easy.


----------



## Stonechat (13 May 2016)

Well second ride of tapering off- actually slightly more mileage, and climbing (hardly tapering off!)
but actually one less ascent.
I seemed fated to have problems, on the third and fourth ascents of Tite Hill, there was tree lopping, which delayed me the second time.
So down and up Crimp Hill for the 5th and final ascent.

The first time up Tite, I gave it a bit of a go and did a PR on the two main segements for the full hill
(One doesn't show as PR on Strava as someone has flagged it as hazadous for some reason!)
The Tite Hill full segment at 4 min 4 seconds was 17 seconds better than before
The segment "Tite Hill non stop" at 3 min 56 seconds was 13 seconds better than before

Next week seems to need quite easy until the Velothon
Just wondering if I should do club run on sunday - they are normally not too hard.
It is however longer than usual to Wallingford

Anyway today's was 24.85 miles @ 15.4 mph
1371 feet climbed

In the part of the ride after the hill reps I went through the park, past Smith's Lawn.
The tail wind made that very fast , rreaching 26.5 mph
Coming down Breakheart Hill towards Blacknet just after there was a team of horse rides with Welsh Flag emblem uniforms
This must be part of the Windsor Horse Show which is on at the present time

https://www.strava.com/activities/574566234/


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2016)

I've not really had the chance to post much recently, due to life and stuff getting in the way.
Anyways. Last Sunday, my granddaughter and I rode the Classic Oxford (in aid of Breast Cancer) and chose the 12 mile route. It was to be her longest ride to date, having done 9 miles a few months ago.

We arrived on site, having had to divert several miles due to the Milton Interchange being shut for roadworks, but were still on time to commence the pedalling just after 10:00 in lovely sunshine and minimal wind.






As we were a mile or so into the ride, the lumpy tarmac/gravel track turned right up a grassy hill and into the countryside.






It was quite a challenge for her on a single speed, and we walked a bit of the way when it got too steep for her, but I was pleased that she got a fair way up it before having to stop.






This section was a bit daft to include in a 'Family Route' I thought!! Still, at least there was a narrow edge that could be walked.






Half way round, there was a sort of organised stop were we got some free squash and a pork and apple sauce roll to keep the energy levels up.

From here, the route used some lanes and a slightly busier road through a village before going off-road again. I'm pleased that she followed my guidance and instructions we'd discussed before the event, as she's not ridden on roads or in traffic before.






And after we finished, a well earned ice cream was eaten!!

13 miles ridden (including the ride to and from the car-park) Bless her, next year she says she wants to do the 30 mile route! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/569455871


----------



## Old jon (13 May 2016)

Only breezy this morning, roughly from the same direction as yesterday, but by ‘eck its cooler. Holbeck and the Great Wilson Street entrance to Hunslet followed by the climb to John O’ Gaunt’s ( the building with the bow windows about forty seconds in to the video used to be the pub of that name )



As I wandered gently through Woodlesford and Swillington, odd thoughts happened about where to go next, so around the top of Garforth for a change, then all the way around the roundabout at junction 47 to point the bike towards Peckfield Bar along the A 656. Halfway along I turned left for Micklefield, and left again onto the Great North Road. The sign is still there, ( and I am old enough to remember the reality. )
Anyway, turn left, it is surprisingly uphill, and continue to the B 1217, where I turned right onto a stretch of road I have used a few times, to Lotherton Gates. Left for Aberford and right when I reached the old A 1 again, now christened Main Street. Left along Cattle Lane to go to Barwick in Elmet, through Scholes to the A 64, left to Thorner Lane, and that orrible right turn onto it, left for Skelton’s and Red Hall Lanes and wheeeeeeeeeee down Boot Hill. Thirty and a half rather wonderful miles and my feet were freezing when I reached home.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I've not really had the chance to post much recently, due to life and stuff getting in the way.
> Anyways. Last Sunday, my granddaughter and I rode the Classic Oxford (in aid of Breast Cancer) and chose the 12 mile route. It was to be her longest ride to date, having done 9 miles a few months ago.
> 
> We arrived on site, having had to divert several miles due to the Milton Interchange being shut for roadworks, but were still on time to commence the pedalling just after 10:00 in lovely sunshine and minimal wind.
> ...



Well done her! That ride is just up the road from me, I live in Upton. I was going to do it but I had to w*rk. 

Perhaps you'd be interested in this http://www.uptonogood.org.uk/day/


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Well second ride of tapering off- actually slightly more mileage, and climbing (hardly rapering off!)
> but actually one less ascent.
> I seemed tated to have problems, on the third and fourth ascents of Tite Hill, there was tree lopping, which delayed me the second time.
> So donw and up Crimp Hill for the 5th and final ascent.
> ...



It looks like I rode past your front door yesterday, or very near it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I've not really had the chance to post much recently, due to life and stuff getting in the way.
> Anyways. Last Sunday, my granddaughter and I rode the Classic Oxford (in aid of Breast Cancer) and chose the 12 mile route. It was to be her longest ride to date, having done 9 miles a few months ago.
> 
> We arrived on site, having had to divert several miles due to the Milton Interchange being shut for roadworks, but were still on time to commence the pedalling just after 10:00 in lovely sunshine and minimal wind.
> ...


Woo hoo go girlie.

Excellent post and a new recruit for CC.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Well done her! That ride is just up the road from me, I live in Upton. I was going to do it but I had to w*rk.
> 
> Perhaps you'd be interested in this http://www.uptonogood.org.uk/day/


Cheers, she loved it!
That ride sounds good but I might be on the L2B that weekend but I'll certainly bear it in mind 



Hill Wimp said:


> Woo hoo go girlie.
> 
> Excellent post and a new recruit for CC.


Thanks. It was a fun day out for us, with Mum Dad and her pesky little brother meeting us for the start and finish.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Usual mid week loop - Cogenhoe, Brayfield, Brackmills, Hardingstone, Preston Deaney, Quinton, Salcey Forest, Horton, Denton, Brayfield and home. As the evenings pull out and the legs improve I'm going to have to extend it. I think at least an extra 5 miles needs to be tacked on, plus a couple more hills to test the legs at the end.


From Cogenhoe, you could add Whiston and Grendon to that loupe. That'd give you the extra mileage and hills you crave.


----------



## rugby bloke (13 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> From Cogenhoe, you could add Whiston and Grendon to that loupe. That'd give you the extra mileage and hills you crave.


That's pretty much what I'm, planning - from Denton down to Yardley, then Grendon and finishing with Cogenhoe Hill, just to bring my average speed down !


----------



## Glow worm (13 May 2016)

Yesterday's ride this- a quick trip to Newmarket to the opticians, taking the scenic / direct route straight across the race-course 






Someone has thoughtfully removed a nasty stile here and put in a much easier gate since I last came this way. Much easier. This spot is the county boundary- on the right, Cambs, left, Suffolk.






Newmarket Heath.






And a bit further along on a sandy track. It's quite bumpy because of all the horses, but not too bad. I noticed to my left, a new grass runway for light aircraft. I wondered if they'd have a go at me for riding past but Biggles and his chums didn't seem bothered.

Alovely sunny 14 miler in total.


----------



## Glow worm (13 May 2016)

And today's ride, a trip to the Smoke. First the 10 miles to Cambridge station, then rode south from Kings Cross.

I've long wanted to have a ride on one of the new cycle superhighways so I headed south to the river and then west along the Embankment.






I hadn't been sure where I was from Kings Cross, so just kept heading south til I got to the big wet bit, and I found the right road eventually






It is absolutely brilliant!






After Big Ben I noticed Parliament Sqaure is now much easier to negotiate by bike.






The obligatory pic of Brenda's house. I then headed up through Hyde park.






It reminded me of the Walks this bit, in Kings Lynn, but obviously the Kings Lynn version is much finer and grander as I'm sure @mjray would agree ! 

A nice 8 miler through the city- I'd forgotten how much fun cycling in London can be.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/574859486

Just over 100 Km's today ( I managed to forget to start Strava until ten miles in)

Up to Fareham, then down to Gunwharf quays to pick up a BMC Jersey and Bib shorts for 70 quid.

Then up Portsdown hill. To the Fort Nelson Cafe












Then off towards Wickham, where I stopped for a bit in a nice pub.












Then I screwed up, and somehow ended up going back up Portsdown hill.

Then Wickham, then to my mums place, then I screwed up again, and accidentally ended up caning it round a corner, to be confronted by this.

http://m.dailyecho.co.uk/news/14490...on_destroys_Fireworks_Factory_in_Southampton/

Because I somehow managed to join the road after the roadblock .

I got a bit of a bollicking..


All in all a nice day though


----------



## cosmicbike (13 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> Cycling into Terminal 5 isn't that easy.
> 
> View attachment 128243


 
Looks like a nice trip. FWIW you did chose the hard way into T5, Western Peri would have been easier


----------



## cosmicbike (13 May 2016)

Fell off on my ride today. Usual commute to work, slowed down to stop at a set of traffic lights, unclipped the left foot, leant to the right After I stopped laughing a few drivers asked if I was OK, and aside from a grazed knee all is well. Think I've knocked the rear mech hanger as not shifting smoothly now, I've minor fettled it on arrival at work and will see how things go in the morning.


----------



## Dark46 (13 May 2016)

Went out for a quick 15 mile ride yester with @Frazzle and waned to do certain segments so that I could get some PB s in.

Upset @Frazzle by calling the ride "Looking like a BLIMP " as he loaned me the top. Being overweight and the top being white it didn't help matters. I'm glad I only saw myself in the mirror after the ride!

Enjoyed the ride even though I pushed to hard at the beginning and faded towards the end but a 15.5 MPH average but could have been better


----------



## gavgav (13 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I've not really had the chance to post much recently, due to life and stuff getting in the way.
> Anyways. Last Sunday, my granddaughter and I rode the Classic Oxford (in aid of Breast Cancer) and chose the 12 mile route. It was to be her longest ride to date, having done 9 miles a few months ago.
> 
> We arrived on site, having had to divert several miles due to the Milton Interchange being shut for roadworks, but were still on time to commence the pedalling just after 10:00 in lovely sunshine and minimal wind.
> ...


That's sounds superb! Well done.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 May 2016)

gavgav said:


> That's sounds superb! Well done.


Cheers.She loved it..


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2016)

Up early for a 30 mile solo ride this morning taking in some new roads to me .

Left the boro heading for Little Irchester then up towards Irchester before turning towards Poddington , Wymington,Newton Bromswold, Caldecott,Chelveston ,Raunds,Ringsted,Great Addington,Little Addington,Irthlingborough and back into the boro and across town to home .

A great mix of roads and all nice and quiet only 4 other cyclist out and all within 3 mile of each other towards the end .


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2016)

Freds Dad said:


> I took part in the Evans Hoy 100 yesterday. It was a great event with a choice of routes either 100k or 100m. I did the 100k as I would still be riding today if I'd attempted the 100m!
> I also got to meet Sir Chris Hoy and have a brief chat which topped off a great day. He did the 100k ride, set off 1 hour after me, finished before me and was meeting and greeting folk when I got back looking refreshed and relaxed. It just goes to show you how fit professional athletes are.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/570285830


We passed a few hundred riders as we were going in the opposite direction through the Ashley and Mobberley area. Everyone looked like they were enjoying the ride.


----------



## Stevec047 (14 May 2016)

Flipping heck who turned the heating off this morning. My phone app said 12 degrees but it felt like 4 degrees. Stupidly decided against leggings - regretted that after a couple of miles and bright red knees.

Anyway just a smudge under 25miles today decided to do a bit of exploring so my strava map looks like a 2 yr old has scribbled all over it. Headed off towards braintree desperately trying to warm up before doing a lap around the town on the cobbles. All I will say is it was intresting and I have a massive respect for anyone who has ridden the Belgium cobbles.

Headed off towards the fitchway cycle path and stopped at Rayne station for a warning coffee and a home made energy bar (nuts cherries and god knows what else)










before heading back home.

Not a bad ride but not my best.


----------



## Dark46 (14 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Flipping heck who turned the heating off this morning. My phone app said 12 degrees but it felt like 4 degrees. Stupidly decided against leggings - regretted that after a couple of miles and bright red knees.
> 
> Anyway just a smudge under 25miles today decided to do a bit of exploring so my strava map looks like a 2 yr old has scribbled all over it. Headed off towards braintree desperately trying to warm up before doing a lap around the town on the cobbles. All I will say is it was intresting and I have a massive respect for anyone who has ridden the Belgium cobbles.
> 
> ...



Good choice of saddle snap!


----------



## Diggs (14 May 2016)

A nice little 30+miler with the LBS this morning. Out to Purleigh and back, was hoping to catch something exciting flying in at the Great War Aerodrome but I suspect we were a bit early, still there was a bit of a vintage vibe out on the roads today.










And obviously, you've got to wear pink for the Giro...


----------



## Old jon (14 May 2016)

A similar breeze to yesterday. Rode my tiptoe through Holbeck, Water Lane is dug up again so under the station rode I to reach Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road and the three rs ( Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road ) to the Oakwood Clock, where I turned left to ride even further uphill past Canal Gardens. Turned right to go to the Ring Road at West Park and then up that long straight climb to Slaid Hill. Frequently see a red Kite or two at the top or along the ridge to Wike, only saw one today. East Keswick next, and up the hill and along to the A 659 which takes you to Collingham. Through Wetherby and turn right to pass the racecourse, continuing along the B1224 until the right turn for Walton, a bit of a zig zag to reach Boston Spa. A bit of traffic confusion by the bridge, turned left and then right for Clifford.

 

Strange place, it used to have a convent, still has two working pubs and has two rather large churches. The whole village is a two hundred yard T junction.

Anyway, the rest of the ride is predictable for me, on to Bramham, then Thorner and the right turn to the A 58 for my Boot Hill fix and a gentle trail across Leeds to finish 36 miles for the day. Pretty good.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 May 2016)

Having done my weekend Test Valley & Wiltshire routes a fair bit lately I thought I'd have a rare Saturday ride around the New Forest, just for a change & before the hordes of tourists & caravans start clogging up the narrow forest roads.

The hardest challenge today was deciding what to wear as there was a chilly breeze blowing & I knew that a fair bit of my ride would be under tree cover so no warmth from the spring sunshine that was forecast. Winter base layer with shorts & jersey was the choice which I think was pretty spot on as I was never too warm & only noticed the cold when my feet were feeling a bit chilled.

The route itself went north & into the wind to Downton for the first 15 miles before turning back south through Godshill to Burley for the next 15 or so miles where lunch was taken on a sunny bench whilst watching the world & a fair few cyclists go by.

The second half took me across to Brockenhurst before heading back north & up & down Bolderwood hill before joining the traffic jam that is Lyndhurst High Street where I took full advantage of being on a bike & bypassed all of the queuing cars by riding down on the outside & squeezing in when needed.

63.4 miles in all & a thoroughly enjoyable ride where I learned that drinking whilst going slowly over a cattle grid is not a good idea if you value your teeth!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/575626788


----------



## postman (14 May 2016)

Old jon said:


> A similar breeze to yesterday. Rode my tiptoe through Holbeck, Water Lane is dug up again so under the station rode I to reach Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road and the three rs ( Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road ) to the Oakwood Clock, where I turned left to ride even further uphill past Canal Gardens. Turned right to go to the Ring Road at West Park and then up that long straight climb to Slaid Hill. Frequently see a red Kite or two at the top or along the ridge to Wike, only saw one today. East Keswick next, and up the hill and along to the A 659 which takes you to Collingham. Through Wetherby and turn right to pass the racecourse, continuing along the B1224 until the right turn for Walton, a bit of a zig zag to reach Boston Spa. A bit of traffic confusion by the bridge, turned left and then right for Clifford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well done Sir.Much better than my feeble attempt today.


----------



## postman (14 May 2016)

Right after yesterday and all the d.i.y. today was going to be a leg stretch.I am going out on Monday,York with a bit of luck.So a nice breakfast and away at 10-30.Nice morning ,wind just a little sharp,so coat on.Usual route to Otley,nothing hard about that.So i get to Eccup Res and then Five Lane Ends as it is named.Not feeling good,so decide a visit to Headingley for a latte.Just got past Lawnswood Crem.When i say to myself,you are supposed to be going to Otley,turn around.So i duly set off for Otley,again.I get nearly to Bramhope,young cyclists many of then women are flying past me.Sod this i turn around and i go for that latte.Fifteen sad and rubbish miles.I have done some d.i.y. since i came back.Monday is going to be a very BIG day.Something is wrong,i feel empty and crap.


----------



## Diggs (14 May 2016)

postman said:


> Right after yesterday and all the d.i.y. today was going to be a leg stretch.I am going out on Monday,York with a bit of luck.So a nice breakfast and away at 10-30.Nice morning ,wind just a little sharp,so coat on.Usual route to Otley,nothing hard about that.So i get to Eccup Res and then Five Lane Ends as it is named.Not feeling good,so decide a visit to Headingley for a latte.Just got past Lawnswood Crem.When i say to myself,you are supposed to be going to Otley,turn around.So i duly set off for Otley,again.I get nearly to Bramhope,young cyclists many of then women are flying past me.Sod this i turn around and i go for that latte.Fifteen sad and rubbish miles.I have done some d.i.y. since i came back.Monday is going to be a very BIG day.Something is wrong,i feel empty and crap.


That's still 15 miles,don't be too hard on yourself, sometimes you just don't feel it. File it away and tomorrow's another day


----------



## gaz71 (14 May 2016)

At the start of the year i said on here i wanted to be able to do a 30 mile ride and lose 3 stone.Anyway i managed the 30 mile ride(with a pub stop for a couple of refreshing ciders)so im quite chuffed at the moment.I didnt realise how good Richmond park was for cycling as i never go there,but i absolutley loved it....especially the downhill parts!Hope everyone else had good rides today.


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2016)

After a bad week at work got up this morning in a bad mood with no mojo .pottered about all morning doing on jobs decided I needed to ride as I am fishing all day tomorrow . So out with the bike used my fall back route out to St Bernard's Abbey the ride I normally do when no plans . Anstey ,Cropston round the back of Bradgate Park and out to Beacon Crossroads left then right onto Charley Rd up through Oaks in Charnwood and up to the Abbey . Then down the lovely fast descent of swanimote Rd to Belton then today's targeted strava segment . Part of ncn 6 from Belton to Shepshed which is a single track virtually traffic free Rd but well used by pedestrians and dog walkers so you have to be lucky to get a unobstructed run today was that day and managed a PR and fastest time this year and 13th ever . Annoyingly Im pretty sure I did in quicker last week when strava wasn't working .Will try again when wind is a bit more favourable . Back onto Charley Rd and right at the end up to Whitcroft lane then Priory lane round the back of Markfield and out to Thornton down past the reservoir and back up again heading back to Markfield turn right to Ratby ,Groby ,Newtown Linford and Home , 36.2 miles done at 16.5 mph with 2090ft of climbing .went for shorts and short sleeved and wax a bit chilly for the first couple of miles mood has improved slightly


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 May 2016)

5 out today. Steve came as far as The Farmers Arms as he had to get back early. So 4 of us headed over the Marsh to get the wind assistance down the Hams. We took to Woolridge but Wales was hidden in the haze. The Trioscape cafe did us its usual lovely refreshments.

We began on the Brand Green way back but then I got inventive. Around by Ketford was an unusual direction for us and then at Bromsberrow Heath we took to Redmarley going the opposite way to normal. The call was then for "over the common" so we went the long way around almost to Pendock to double back for Cobb's Cross and the climb to Hollybush. Dropping down over the common I then lead for Drugger's End, again unusual. Now Sara parted at Hook Bank while Jules turned for home at Clevelode.

It was nice to get out for a ride with the gang as my mojo had gone missing this week. It was very nice to be able to invent an unusual route back too. Metric century meant nearly an extra 20 miles over the standard Trioscape run. Variety is the spice isn't it?


----------



## Turdus philomelos (14 May 2016)

So glad BBC forecast was wrong for the better that is. Wall to wall sunshine round East Lothian.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2016)

After catching a case of cantbearseditus last weekend I kicked myself out of bed this morning at 4:45 to get the May imperial done. Weather forecast was dry but a cold northerly wind and a drop in temperature from recent days.

Anyway a couple of slices of toast, a bowl of cornflakes and a mug of tea later and I was out of the door just before 6:00.

The plan was to do the 65 mile commute route I did on Thursday, then do my normal 25 mile commute route home and tag on 10 miles somewhere along the way. 

Doing this I didn't have to follow the Satmap and with doing my commuting route I knew my speed would drop as I hit the cycle paths and parks near the city centre so I wasn't bothered about setting a good pace. Anyway as I get about 15 miles into the ride I get Meat Loaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Light stuck in my head and it stays with me for hours! At this point I remembered by route would take me by a 10 mile TT course so there was my extra 10 miles. 

Got to circa 20 miles and decided I didn't fancy doing the 25 miles commute route, so threw a few loops of Saddington/Smeeton Westery/Kibworth. For those that don't know the area Saddinton is on a hill, I went into Saddington the easy way which gave me a 11% descent out of it, 37mph without trying 

By the time I had got to the TT part of the route I'd added 18 miles onto the route, so didn't need to go around it. 

Anyway enough waffle, Saw loads of cyclists out and everyone said hello  Even saw a couple of what I would call proper roadies with a young lass, she was keeping with them and chatting non stop.

All in I did my longest single ride of the year so far a tad over 107 miles. Stopped and took one photo for the cycling challenge, Got rumbled by the bloke in the house next door, told him what I was doing and we chatted for a few minutes






https://www.strava.com/activities/575611538#kudos


----------



## Old jon (14 May 2016)

postman said:


> Right after yesterday and all the d.i.y. today was going to be a leg stretch.I am going out on Monday,York with a bit of luck.So a nice breakfast and away at 10-30.Nice morning ,wind just a little sharp,so coat on.Usual route to Otley,nothing hard about that.So i get to Eccup Res and then Five Lane Ends as it is named.Not feeling good,so decide a visit to Headingley for a latte.Just got past Lawnswood Crem.When i say to myself,you are supposed to be going to Otley,turn around.So i duly set off for Otley,again.I get nearly to Bramhope,young cyclists many of then women are flying past me.Sod this i turn around and i go for that latte.Fifteen sad and rubbish miles.I have done some d.i.y. since i came back.Monday is going to be a very BIG day.Something is wrong,i feel empty and crap.



All miles count, don't they?


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 May 2016)

89 miles in total today. I was on a ride, when I got an email from the bosses up in Manchester, about some sky kit FPKW who wanted some people to ride with. I felt sorry for him, so I obliged.

https://www.strava.com/activities/575960852

First I went to Winchester for coffee and cake.






It was lovely

Then I went up some hills.












Then I got the email, so I headed to Southampton Uni






For a ride with this unknown Sky kit knobber.





To be fair, he was quite good, reckon he could turn pro some day.

A nice ( but knackering ) day.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2016)

After a productive bus mans holiday this afternoon





I went out approaching 5pm with the boy. I had a base layer and leg warmers on as the wind was a bit fresh, I think I got it just right today.
We rode down to the Cambourne roundabout, then on through the quiet lane I came through the other way last Saturday that leads to Elsworth. The road in this direction is as rough as rough. We passed the shrine to the motorcyclist




Seems an odd way to remember someone to me. Each to their own.

Up over the hill toward Hilton. Last time here I could only get 29 mph due to the wind, today it was 35.
Approaching Graveley the wind was just about in my favour so I gave it a bit of effort, trying to see if I could beat my strava best efforts, I did too! Big kid.

Then it was past the wind farm before crossing the A428





Down through Croxton, but then instead of a left we went right to Abbotsley. How very daring! We then took a turn for Waresley, a nice quiet lane in the sun.




I wasn't quite sure where this lane would bring us into the village, and the short, sharp hill took me by surprise! The boy skinned me!




From Waresley it was back through the Gransdens for a change, then Bourn, but we took the Caldecote road today as it would give us more protection from the north wind.
An enjoyable ride, even though my grumpy arsed son never said more than 3 words to me! Having said that, he did do 1 of the almost 36 miles on the front!

https://www.strava.com/activities/575974008


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> 89 miles in total today. I was on a ride, when I got an email from the bosses up in Manchester, about some sky kit FPKW who wanted some people to ride with. I felt sorry for him, so I obliged.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/575960852
> 
> ...




I saw this earlier on faceache, I wondered if you'd go. Did you let him speak to you? I really nice thing for him to do.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 May 2016)

My ride today was 38 miles in the very agreeable company of @EasyPeez, @Julia9054, and her partner.

None of us had met before, but as usual for meets via the forum, we got on a treat.

@EasyPeez is disgustingly fit, and the other two aren't far behind, but once again my ebike levelled the field just enough for me to keep up.

We set off from Easingwold in North Yorkshire, heading for Castle Howard, which proved to be an excellent coffee stop.

High end stately home courtyard surroundings and very tasty food.

Suitably refreshed, we went north for a few miles before turning west at Oswaldkirk towards Ampleforth and Byland Abbey.

Another recommendable coffee stop, a sheltered and spacious courtyard garden at the rear, and plenty of space to park the bikes.

From there we headed towards Coxwold and south back to Easingwold.

Apparently we averaged 12.7mph, which I reckon is good going given the very lumpy terrain - it never lets up and one or two of the climbs are steep.

But it's the hills that make the glorious views and scenery - I can't think of a better way of taking it all in than on a bicycle.

Thanks again to @EasyPeez for the company and route planning, and thanks to Mr and Mrs Julia for turning out and adding to my enjoyment of the ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> I saw this earlier on faceache, I wondered if you'd go. Did you let him speak to you? I really nice thing for him to do.


He was quality. He chatted to everyone who wanted to talk to him, did hundreds of 'selfies' signed all sorts, a lot of pro athletes can be peanuts. He isn't one of them. I could have done without his '25mph average without breaking into a sweat' pace ( which nearly made me puke). But what a top guy.


----------



## Surlydave (14 May 2016)

A great day for a ride to check the route for a club ride that I am leading later in the summer.
Sunny but with a stiffish northerly breeze that made the legs out to lunch a bit hard going.
The first leg going through Kersey, (with ford) see attached photo,11's at a cafe in Lavenham,
(very picturesque). Then on to Stansfield, assisted by a quick blast down Hartest hill, 
supposedly the steepest hill in Suffolk!!. After lunch and with the breeze now helping it was onto
Monks Eleigh for tea and more cake!!
Hopefully the ride later on will be as successful.


https://www.strava.com/activities/575731730


----------



## Osprey (14 May 2016)

A 7.30 start and boy was it cold. The good news it was a weekend without any wind. What a difference. Took the Van Nic and chose one of my favourite loops on the Gower. 32 miles in total with a variety of scenery offering lanes along the side of salt marshes, country farm lanes, climbs over Cefn Bryn which is the central spine of the Gower offering 360 deg views including the North Devon coastline, over sheep grazing commons and descents and climbs in and out of the bays. That's about it really, just a really enjoyable leisurely ride.










Broad Pool with Cefn Bryn in the background.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 May 2016)

I was due out late morning, so it was an early start to get a ride in today.
Bit cooler today wasn't it? Might have to get the arm warmers out again at this rate...

Anyhow, Scholes, Barwick, Garforth and the climb back to Aberford. Set off the Slow Down sign , then climbed back up to Lotherton Hall. From there to Saxton, passing a young lady walking 4 horses up the road, then on to Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, and Ryther before turning for home via Ulleskelf, Stutton, Bramham and Thorner setting a new PB up Van Zyl Hill! 

36.12 miles (58.13km) in 2h 36m at an average of 14.3mph, with 1,594ft climbed. All good there then.

Sorry, no pics again 

Then off for an afternoon in the pub.


----------



## toffee (14 May 2016)

Mrs T and I decided to do a longer ride today. Still in training for another of our tours this year so we were both loaded up with full rear panniers.

First off, who switched the heating off this morning. It was sunny with some very cold spots on the whole ride, at one point my feet were going numb. Quite windy as well with it also seeming to to be a headwind round the complete loop.

54 miles today at a moving average of 12.6 mph. Not bad for us, must be all the work in the gym paying off.

Stopped off at a new cafe which has just opened in Westbury in Northants. Lovely cakes and a nice cup of tea although the bike racks were a bit rubbish.

http://www.westburyvillage.org/#!village-shop/c1bpa






Derek


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 May 2016)

Only about a quarter mile post fettling ride. between myself and the previous owner, we wore out the bottom bracket and pedal axle on the Schwinn Impact, so sealed bracket and a different saddle fitted and we were good to go. So round about the block we went in 30 mph + winds.
53F
12C
Winds W22G30
Relative Humidity 47%
Barometer 30.07
Cloudy/Breezy
Frost alert.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 May 2016)

postman said:


> Right after yesterday and all the d.i.y. today was going to be a leg stretch.I am going out on Monday,York with a bit of luck.So a nice breakfast and away at 10-30.Nice morning ,wind just a little sharp,so coat on.Usual route to Otley,nothing hard about that.So i get to Eccup Res and then Five Lane Ends as it is named.Not feeling good,so decide a visit to Headingley for a latte.Just got past Lawnswood Crem.When i say to myself,you are supposed to be going to Otley,turn around.So i duly set off for Otley,again.I get nearly to Bramhope,young cyclists many of then women are flying past me.Sod this i turn around and i go for that latte.Fifteen sad and rubbish miles.I have done some d.i.y. since i came back.Monday is going to be a very BIG day.Something is wrong,i feel empty and crap.


A like for the report. Sorry you weren't feeling good on the ride though. I hope the next one is better.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 May 2016)

Just done a quick 13 mile roadie ride..lovely morning ..wife is now up now so im free to do whatever We need to do..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 May 2016)

Yesterdays ride report:

Time for the latest challenge ride and for this one I wanted to step things up a bit so headed out to do my first imperial century of 2016. With the forecast being for a light northerly wind I picked a route to Ludlow which would give me a long stretch with the wind at my back.

Having done it a few times before I know this route needs a bit added on at some point to be sure of the century so I opted to do it at the start by heading out on well trodden roads to Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna and into the centre of Shrewsbury where in a change to my usual way I used the roads as they were quiet to avoid the muddy and rough canal path.

After a nice riverside ride I then headed out of town to Montford Bridge, Great Ness and onwards to Melverley. I was getting on quite well in the light wind but it was cold out and despite the sunshine felt more like March than May.

After Westbury I could feel the benefit of doing the route this way round as the northerly wind was at my back and would be for most of the next 40 miles. I had a short stop in Montgomery for a bite to eat then continued on through Bishop's Castle and Lydbury North, passing the metric century mark shortly after the village (at almost the exact spot I had to make the decision to abandon a previous ride this time last year).

After a drink stop and a chat with a passer by at Kempton I was moving on again and the route started to get a bit more lumpy. I'd intended to have my lunch stop somewhere round Leintwardine but I suddenly found I was struggling up the hills and my stomach was complaining of neglect so a gateway with a view at the top of one of the climbs near Hopton Heath seemed as good a place as any to have a break. The descent from this stop was a pretty good one and I clocked the highest speed of the trip: 33.3 mph.

I was perking up again by Leintwardine which was good as the first big climb of the day through the Mortimer Forest to Ludlow was coming up. I dropped into a lowish gear and took it easy and this one was despatched without too much trouble with a nice fast descent the other side, apart from having to slow for a set of traffic lights part way down.

Ludlow was busy as the Spring Food Festival was on in the castle (@gavgav was attending and sampling some of the beers ) I only stopped long enough to grab a few snaps then headed onwards again using the bridleway to Bromfield, passing the Ludlow Food Centre and Islabikes then it was northwards to the second big climb up Seifton Batch and over to Wall. On the lanes this side I encountered a couple in a car who wanted directions and wondered if I was local. I didn't know the place they were after by name so couldn't help but looking at the map later, realised I'd ridden past it only a quarter of a mile previously. Feel a bit silly now.

At about 93 miles I was low on energy again but couldn't face more cake so broke open the jelly babies instead which helped a lot. I was also feeling a bit saddle sore by this point but as it's my first ride of this length since December on the new Team Pro saddle and since I've only recently settled on the set up I like as well, I'm actually quite pleased with how I got on.

As is often he case the last few miles weren't quick but I made it and felt better at the end than I have on some flatter centuries. I could tell it's been a while since the last one though.

110.8 miles at 13.3 mph moving average (9 hours 45 minutes when all the stops are included).






Castellated cottage adjacent to Attingham Park.





A work in progress - this is the old flax mill in Ditherington, Shrewsbury. It was the worlds first iron framed building and forerunner of the modern skyscraper. It's under restoration at the moment and planned to be the centrepiece of a regeneration for this bit of town.





Down in The Quarry: Hercules is content now he has his teddy.





I made good progress to Montgomery where it's turned into a lovely sunny (but still a bit chilly) day.





Great scenery on the way to Bishop's Castle.





Cottages in Bishop's Castle.





Lunch stop with a view.





Pipe Aston on the road to the Mortimer Forest.





Ludlow.





Another restoration project - the water mill on the Oakly Park Estate at Bromfield.


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2016)

A quickie solo ride today as family stuff is the order of the day repeated most of a ride from the other week but a little slower lol.Went through the Walthams down towards Twyford then off to Wokingham and across to Reading Caversham to Henley that's a nice road first time I've ridden that a long winding road with some good speeds to be had . Up the only noteable hill out of Henley I got a PB on which was good. Quick cuppa at the Velolife cafe then down to Knowl Hill and back through to home. A bloomin cold ride should have wrapped up better nearly turned round early on but was lovely why the sun came out. No pictures today a touch over 39 miles in 2 hours 9 mins with 960 ft of climbing and a 18.3 mph avg.

https://www.strava.com/activities/576500194
Cheers 
Mark.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterdays ride report:
> 
> Time for the latest challenge ride and for this one I wanted to step things up a bit so headed out to do my first imperial century of 2016. With the forecast being for a light northerly wind I picked a route to Ludlow which would give me a long stretch with the wind at my back.
> 
> ...


That must be the namesake for the town in Illinois, which was supposedly in the science fiction film _Beginning of the End_, arguably one of the worst science fiction films made. Many Eastern Illinois towns are mentioned as the grasshoppers, which ate irradiated vegetables and grew to gigantic size, ate their way to Chicago, where they were lured into a cold watery death in Lake Michigan by an electronic grasshopper call .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 May 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> That must be the namesake for the town in Illinois, which was supposedly in the science fiction film _Beginning of the End_, arguably one of the worst science fiction films made. Many Eastern Illinois towns are mentioned as the grasshoppers, which ate irradiated vegetables and grew to gigantic size, ate their way to Chicago, where they were lured into a cold watery death in Lake Michigan by an electronic grasshopper call .


I had to look that one up: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050177/synopsis?ref_=tt_stry_pl 

Quite a few place names got taken across when people emigrated. I believe there are three or four Shrewsbury's your side of the pond for example.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2016)

I hear tell there's a Boston which is considerably bigger than its' namesake.
Illinois also has Birmingham, Bristol, Burlingame-That's just in the Bs'.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/576845638

A Skyride Social, up to Winchester, via the pretty back roads today





2 of the gang in the Wetherspoons.






Generic shot from Morestead road





Lovely views.







Post ride beer.

Lovely day for it too.


----------



## cyberknight (15 May 2016)

Mezzo Midland Monster , door to door it was 87 miles with an average of 17.6 mph , i should have drunk more as i was cramping up big time on the last 15 miles of the sportive and i think the 34 ring will be going back on next year for Weaver Hills.
]View: https://www.strava.com/activities/576915914/embed/0289e405e9987a3faaef557ff284454eee7a0416


----------



## dave r (15 May 2016)

Shenton the destination, 52 miles the journey. What a contrast between last Sunday than this, last Sunday I was in shorts and a short sleeved top, today I was in tights a base layer, a short sleeved top and a long sleeved jersey and I was cold. My usual route out, out through Shilton, Withybrook and Monks Kirby, turned up the climb and through Claybrooke Parva and Claybrooke Magna and on to Frolesworth, Primethorpe, Sutton In The Elms through Thurleston and across the A47 then turned down Peckleton lane to Kirby Mallory, across the A447 through Sutton Cheney and onto Shenton. Leaving Shenton I turned through Upton crossed the A444 through Atterton and Witherly and crossed the A5 on the outskirts of Atherstone, turned through Mancetter and up Purley Chase, the bluebells are still going strong, very pretty, at the top I turned left and picked up my usual route through Astley and home. Not as enjoyable as last week but a reasonable morning out on the bike, hard work into the breeze most of the way round.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 May 2016)

After yesterdays beerfest, I surprised myself in getting ready to go out on the road bike this morning (it's usually the hybrid on such days).

Anyhow, looking to mix things up a bit I headed out on Coal Road (would you believe the traffic lights are still not detecting bikes...) and straight on down to the A58. Instead of going over to Shadwell, I turned right up the A58 for a half mile blast to the right turning to Thorner via Carr Lane. I think I might add the dogleg down to Shadwell and back up to the crossroads at Carr Lane next time as it will be safer...
Anyhow, I did Carr Lane the other way last weekend, and I'm pleased to say it's just as lovely doing the return trip. Eventually emerged by the Mexborough Arms in Thorner, where I did a left and then picked up Milner Lane and the climb up out of the village and onto Thorner Lane and Thorner Road to (almost) Bramham, where I took West Woods Road towards Wetherby. Across the roundabout, where I almost got done by a Peugeot driver with a case of premature indication and down the big hill into Wetherby, hitting 37.8mph . Past the police station and just before the bridge almost got squeezed into the kerb where the road narrows by a Citroen driver who had to get in front and stay inside the white line despite nothing coming the other way...
Anyhow, along Horsefair and back out over the A1(M) bridge into the countryside, before a quick ride down to the Thorp Arch turning and the run down to the village.
Instead of going straight through, I turned left for a diversion through Walton, past the idyllic looking All Saints Church and back into Thorp Arch and down to the bridge, where I stopped in the glorious sunshine for a few photos and a drink:













Back in the saddle, off up the hill to Boston Spa, passing a couple on a tandem heading the other way, then on a slightly roundabout route to Clifford, down to Bramham and up the legendary Town Hill, then onto Toulston Lane and back out into the countryside, where the temperature had dropped a good few degrees from the earlier stop at Thorp Arch (checking Garmin when I got home the temperature had actually dropped from 19 to 12 degrees C )
Anyway, right onto Garnet Lane and across the A64 bridge and down Moor Lane into Stutton. On a whim I decided to plunge down Fanny Lane, rather than taking the main road through the village, and thoroughly enjoyed the diversion.
From there the single track road out to the A162 and the climb up to Towton, where I picked up some sort of cycling event and unfortunately some examples of the worst type of cyclist behaviour. A pair of herberts, one in replica FPK and the other in club kit, guzzling gels and tossing the wrappers onto the verges and in the road. 
After that it was along the ridge and down into Saxton, through the village and then a brief stop at the bench for a drink and some Haribo Tangfastic.
I was passed by a few more event riders here, before setting off down to Copley Lane, where the event directions were sending them off towards Sherburn, but I turned left towards Lotherton Hall and Aberford.
Through there and the climb up Cattle Lane, before the descent down to Cock Beck and the climb back up to Barwick. From there on to Scholes, then down Leeds Road and local roads up to home.

A very enjoyable *35.1 miles* (56.48km) in *2h 26m* at an average of *14.4mph*, with *1,830ft* climbed. Loads of other cyclists out which was generally good to see and significantly better weather than was forecast.





One thing I have noticed from most of my rides is that compared to virtually everyone else on here, there seem to be very few café stop opportunities. In fact, apart from the hideously expensive café at Lotherton Hall, I'm struggling to think of anywhere bike friendly to stop on this route. 
Not to worry though, as Mrs ND greeted me at home with a bacon butty


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 May 2016)

@Rickshaw Phil  
110 miles on our kind of bikes is twice as hard as 110 miles on a carbon roadie!


----------



## Stonechat (15 May 2016)

H & DW ride today. Did not find anyone doing the longer distance,( but later found there were some)

Went to Henley the roundabout route via Marlow to Henley, but did not stop until the Velolife cafe at Warren Row, a full 40 miles in. 

Quicker way back.
Although it was sunny, left arm warmers on. It was more pleasant though, and we did not hang about too much.

63.76 miles done @ 16.2 mph

1916 feet climbed

Good outing

https://www.strava.com/activities/576787169


----------



## mark st1 (15 May 2016)

Stonechat said:


> H & DW ride today. Did not find anyone doing the longer distance,( but later found there were some)
> 
> Went to Henley the roundabout route via Marlow to Henley, but did not stop until the Velolife cafe at Warren Row, a full 40 miles in.
> 
> ...



Stalking me again  good ride


----------



## iandg (15 May 2016)

Tired after being on-call yesterday and called into the lab between 01.30 and 03.00 am so only did a short loop. Out across the single track to AchaMor and then main road back through Leurbost. Caught by my mate Del about 5 mile out of town so had company for most of the ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/576607095


----------



## Dave 123 (15 May 2016)

Just a 19 mile ride for me this morning as we had company for the rest of the day. The weathermen and women got it wrong, so it was shorts and short sleeves for me.
Had someone sit on my wheel for a while, so I sat up and made him talk to me as a punishment!

https://www.strava.com/activities/576997366


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2016)

Out with a few members of Wakefield Triathlon Club this morning
Thankfully only for the ride (some of them had open water swam, at Pugneys, before hand)


----------



## Surlydave (15 May 2016)

Second ride of the w/end, this time with approx. 8 Suffolk Ctc members. Leaving Ipswich and heading
north we arrived at the Angel Cafe in Diss for brunch having cycled through the rolling Suffolk countryside.
We all left fully satisfied, and the cafe even went out of their way to bring us jugs of iced water along
with free suntan lotion, (you don't get that everyday). Our next stop was Helmingham Hall for a pot of tea
and cakes as we headed back towards home. Even the couple of punctures we got as a group did not
take the shine off an excellent day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/576992280


----------



## Diggs (15 May 2016)

Hi, Me again with a pro tip. If you mount your camera on the handlebars, it's a good idea to make sure that the memory card isn't still in the laptop from reviewing yesterday's ride.
So today, I had to resort to a camera phone of all things! To quote Mr Dury, "I'm from Essex in case you couldn't tell" but today I headed off to Kent, Tonbridge specifically.











Life behind bars


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 May 2016)

Two rides over the week-end in different conditions.

First was a short club run with the easy group on the "Northern" loop out via Welney.
Weather was mostly miserable;stiff cold Northerly with the odd spot of rain.Nice ride though and at one stage had a very pro style rotate going on the way back albeit with a bit less speed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/575649645

And today a nice sunny morning for a ride with the better half,lovely day with plenty of other bods about and most motorists being considerate;

https://www.strava.com/activities/576585447

331kms for the week so now a quiet tapering week before next Sundays Boudicca sportive


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2016)

Bright and breezy! A lovely route to The Anderton Boat Lift today with the Salford cycling club. From Swinton, we went through Astley and Leigh, Culcheth and Glazebrook, before tackling the Warburton Bridge over the Manchester Ship Canal. For only the second time, I didn't drop under 10 mph, which is one of my personal challenges. Riding through the Cheshire lanes was lovely. Today we went through Lymm, High Legh, Arley and Great Budworth. The coffee and cake were delicious and demolished too quickly for a picture! We sat outside on the veranda watching some Vikings having a battle. No idea why they were at The Anderton Boat Lift!
















Made my own way home as everyone else wanted to go a bit quicker though we were only 20 minutes behind the fast group arriving there. Home was back through Great Budworth where I could stop for a picture as it was my first time through there not in a group.






Then the return route went through Dunham, Partington and Trafford.
The weir at Bollington Mill,





On the spur of the moment I decided to call in at Evans to see if the replacement hoods for my shifters had arrived. Next minute, my bike is on the stand and the new parts are being fitted. I'm asked if I want the brakes tightened. Yes please, I reply and please can you adjust the gears again as they're still not quite right? No problem and only charged for the parts! That was perfect timing, apparently I called during a lull! ( Sunday afternoon about half past 2, to remember for next time.) The brakes and gears felt so much better too.

PS I'm having trouble putting some of the pictures on. I'll try again later.


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2016)

Today was the Great Escape 200km Audax from Look Mum No Hands in that there London Town. I was out of the door to meet up with @Mista Preston and @arallsopp , a quick blast to Deptford to meet @rb58 and @martint235 , it was then only a few miles to Look Mums. On arriving, being greeted with this sight.

300+ cyclists ready to hit the deepest, darkest Essex lanes.





At Look Mum's there was a few other Cycle Chatters, @Gordon P , @jiberjaber, @AKA Bob , @Mark Grant, @Michael Adu. Also joining us was Martin's niece, Ellie, (not of this parish). We also bumped into the legend that is @zigzag . He was doing his own non stop version of the ride. Yep, you read that right.. he was doing his own 200km NON STOP ride... A legend.

At near half way, at Fitchingfield, it was lunch time.. so a picnic was a good idea with blankets to perch our botties on and coffee's supplied by the very lovely, friendly tea shop on the village green.






Essex Country Lanes





It was Ellie's maiden imperial century ride. She did brilliantly, not only did the 100, but smashed it. A great cyclist.
A picture to celebrate the 100 mile mark.

From the left, Mr jiberjaber , Mr Mista Preston , Miss Ellie, Mr Gordon P , Mr Michael Adu, Mr Mark Grant, Mr Martint235 and... look who happened to pass by as I was taking the photo...only Mr @Dogtrousers, so I dragged him into the pic





There was also some time for a couple gratuitous bike pics.










So. The company was great, the roads were great, the weather was great, it all made for a really fantastic day's cycling.

So, 161 miles on the clock. The second weekend in a row. The Great Escape Audax done and dusted for another year.
Century # 12 for the year, 178 over all.


----------



## Donger (15 May 2016)

Great sunny weather in Gloucestershire today ... exactly like the weather forecast wasn't predicting all week. Time for May's effort towards the Cyclechat Metric Century a Month Challenge, so I ended up (as planned) doing 101.7km (63.2 miles).

It is now something of a tradition that I meet up with my old mate Andy from Birmingham for every edition of the British Heart Foundation's "Cotswold Bike Ride" in May, and this year was no different.




Andy hasn't been well lately, has a crap bike, and has hardly ridden it this year .... so we opted for the shorter, 30 mile version (which was actually 31 miles). He wasn't exactly dressed for the hot weather, and struggled today, but it was nice to take it slow and have a good chat and a bit of sightseeing as we went along. Here he is cresting the horrible Roel Hill near Charlton Abbots ... where many people got off and walked:




Got this nice shot of Roel Hill from the bottom before shooting up it faster than ever before and waiting for Andy to come into shot:




Glorious weather near Winchcombe:



Great facilities provided at Winchcombe School as usual:




The main event might have been slow, but I enjoyed it anyway, and I had time to offer my services a couple of times as a mechanic, pumping up one old gent's tyre and releasing a jammed chain for a lady rider. I had planned my route to and from the start carefully to make sure that it added up to 100km. The BHF ride was actually about 31 miles, but I also had 16 miles to do in each direction before and after it. I was quite chuffed to be able to do the homeward 16 miles in exactly an hour..... something of a sprint finish for me in the context of my 100km rides, and the freshest I have ever felt at the end of one of these. A great day out, and still going strong in the challenge .... even if some of the others have managed 20 more rides than me! One big ride a month is enough for me.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2016)

7.1 miles, as it was cold, and I had to try out my fettling from yesterday, the BB was fine, as was the ride. I had the Schwinn Impact up to around a good club ride racing speed when it tried to pull a fork oscillation on me(a tank slapper, we used to call that on motorbikes) right around 25mph or so. It's a rare occaision when this bike goes that fast, but I'm trying to source that problem. After last weeks rain, today has been great.
55F
13C
Winds NW 14G18+
Relative humidity 31%
Barometer 30.17
partly cloudy
Set out tomatoes today, I'm hoping no more frost from here on...


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Bright and breezy! A lovely route to The Anderton Boat Lift today with the Salford cycling club. From Swinton, we went through Astley and Leigh, Culcheth and Glazebrook, before tackling the Warburton Bridge over the Manchester Ship Canal. For only the second time, I didn't drop under 10 mph, which is one of my personal challenges. Riding through the Cheshire lanes was lovely. Today we went through Lymm, High Legh, Arley and Great Budworth. The coffee and cake were delicious and demolished too quickly for a picture! We sat outside on the veranda watching some Vikings having a battle. No idea why they were at The Anderton Boat Lift!
> 
> View attachment 128541
> 
> ...




Finally edited to add the rest of the pictures.


----------



## rugby bloke (16 May 2016)

Decent cycling weather all weekend. Usual Saturday morning 25 miler followed by the first 60 miler of the season yesterday. Looking at my training log this time last year I was happy to ride 18 miles, so some definite progress. I wanted to enjoy the ride so I broke it down to into 3 20 milers, which certainly helped. Glorious Northants / Bedfordshire countryside, plenty of cyclists out and about. Said "Hello" to each cyclist I saw, probably got a 85 % response rate, so happy with that.


----------



## Jon George (16 May 2016)

I did this ride, yesterday. It was one from Ipswich to Bury St Edmonds I have had in mind for months. (It will be the next stage of this year's Tour De Cochon with my mate Dan at half-term.) I have to say I fell damn chuffed - I didn't think I still had this sort of distance (101.42km) in me.

I was on the road at 7 o'clock and dressed for the cold. (The layers came off on the journey home). There was lots to see, but the highlight for me was a conversation with a rather posh young lady on horseback, who gave me some directions after I admitted I was probably a little lost. Her horse was tempted to nuzzle my phone and me, but I thought taking a picture might spook it. It was one of those little moments that makes cycling, and life, so damned enjoyable 

It was a great morning in the saddle - I saw loads of different clubs out on runs.

I think this picture sums up how I felt about it all:-


----------



## des.o (16 May 2016)

^^^^^ Good to bump into you guys yesterday on The Great Escape. Was hoping to catch up with you later, but a combination of waiting an hour plus for a sausage roll at the Blue Egg and your obviously superior speed put paid to that. Next time...


----------



## ianrauk (16 May 2016)

des.o said:


> ^^^^^ Good to bump into you guys yesterday on The Great Escape. Was hoping to catch up with you later, but a combination of waiting an hour plus for a sausage roll at the Blue Egg and your obviously superior speed put paid to that. Next time...




Hi Des, Good to see you bud... last time we saw each other..was on the same ride last year....so probs see you on the same ride next year 

We knew the Blue Egg would be busy so we went to the CoOp, grabbed picnicy type stuff and sat on Fitchington Village green a couple of miles down the road.


----------



## Aravis (16 May 2016)

I was too tired to post anything yesterday. The reason is here:

https://www.strava.com/activities/576946550

I'm trying to build towards an attempt on the "one day in the year of Tommy Godwin" challenge, adjusted to 209 miles to recognise more recent developments. I was torn between another 150 or the first of two back to back centuries, probably erring towards the former because I think the Godwin attempt is still a couple of weeks away at least.

I started in crisp, dreamlike conditions, with birdsong everywhere, and that continued for the first 50 miles or so. The first sign that all might not be completely well was the loss of half my voice; my speaking voice was OK but the higher "crooning" voice, which I confess I use rather a lot when cycling, was missing. The air was often thick with oilseed rape pollen and perhaps that was the reason. Today my voice is slowing recovering.

For a while I thought I was heading for a doorstep to doorstep average of 14 mph, but after passing through Warwick everything became more laboured and soon neither of my initial objectives were looking attainable. The sight of the Malverns in the distance from a ridge near Stratford was quite an encouragement and I never felt as though I wouldn't get home. Looking for an alternative objective, I was aware that 129 is the lowest number which hadn't previously featured on my list of centuries, so I decided to aim at that. A bit of jiggery-pokery at the end, and this was duly recorded. It felt odd to be avoiding some of my favourite little diversions in case they turned out to be a bit too long.

I fell asleep in the bath afterwards. Is that dangerous?

So, an extra 80 miles on top of that? It seems a little improbable at the moment!


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

des.o said:


> ^^^^^ Good to bump into you guys yesterday on The Great Escape. Was hoping to catch up with you later, but a combination of waiting an hour plus for a sausage roll at the Blue Egg and your obviously superior speed put paid to that. Next time...


I saw the queues in the Blue Egg. I felt very smug about the fact that I had a handlebar bag stuffed with pork pies.


----------



## arallsopp (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> We knew the Blue Egg would be busy so we went to the CoOp, grabbed picnicy type stuff and sat on Fitchington Village green a couple of miles down the road.





Dogtrousers said:


> I felt very smug about the fact that I had a handlebar bag



Great to see Des and catch up with good friends on The Great Escape yesterday. The swooping lanes were too tempting for the Encore, but that little 2 mile jaunt portaging foodstuffs was pretty testing for the 'bents clean lines. No jersey pockets on a recumbent, and with no rack, pannier, bar bag, bottle cage, etc, things do get a little tough 

Have to sort that before the next one. Great riding with you all.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It was Ellie's maiden imperial century ride. She did brilliantly, not only did the 100, but smashed it. A great cyclist.


Last year I did a 100 mile ride along with a friend's daughter. She had never ridden that distance before. And of course she was leaving all of us old gits for dead on the big climb at 90 miles. Ellie and @martint235 passed me for the last time around the Toot Hill area going like absolute trains.

Doncha just hate young people.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2016)

Katherine said:


> Bright and breezy! A lovely route to The Anderton Boat Lift today with the Salford cycling club. From Swinton, we went through Astley and Leigh, Culcheth and Glazebrook, before tackling the Warburton Bridge over the Manchester Ship Canal. For only the second time, I didn't drop under 10 mph, which is one of my personal challenges. Riding through the Cheshire lanes was lovely. Today we went through Lymm, High Legh, Arley and Great Budworth. The coffee and cake were delicious and demolished too quickly for a picture! We sat outside on the veranda watching some Vikings having a battle. No idea why they were at The Anderton Boat Lift!
> 
> View attachment 128541
> 
> ...



DId you go up/down in it? (we did it, back in 2009, during a weekend over near Chester)
It's an experience







The maze is constructed from the old counterweights


----------



## cyberknight (16 May 2016)

Results are in 23rd on the medium route yesterday , fastest was over an hour quicker and th slowest nearly 4 hours slower.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2016)

A utility ride today on the Whyte Coniston, legs are a bit tired after yesterdays 6 mile run, but needed to get things done, a visit to Chilton garden centre, to swap something bought yesterday, but I forgot the receipt so the had be postponed, so onwards to wards Rowstock but cutting off by Harwell Campus to got down the new cycle path across farm land down to Harwell Village, then on to Didcot, to the bank and then to the barber to have me Barnet trimmed, after that I stopped at the cafe had a bit of lunch then cycled home along the 544 cycle route, where upon I me a lady riding one of those Taga trikes, I've never seen one in real life before, we stopped for a chat, she loved the thing and did a lot of miles on it. Just after she set off I met a neighbour who was towing a trailer on his ladies BSO with very soft tires and rusty chain, on the way to his allotment. I told him to come over to my place after and I'll pump his tires and sort his chain out for him. Once home I decided to back to the garden centre this time with the receipt and do what I set out to do in the first place. 15.77 miles in the end, lovely weather. 





That strip of green in the middle is where the Didcot to Newbury railway used to be.




They are building a new jct here for the A34 at Chilton





The new path from Harwell Campus to Harwell Village, s'lovley.




The miniature railway track at Chilton garden centre, one day I'm gonna have a go on the train that runs a long here.





Blackbird feeding the kids when I got home.


----------



## Old jon (16 May 2016)

Hmm, I did a similar ride to this nine or ten days ago. But the weather was different. So, Holbeck to Office Lock, towpath to Viaduct Road and that climb up Cardigan Road to Headingley. Keep on to Lawnswood Ring Road, cross that and bear left on Otley Old Road, and keep on climbing to the water tower at Cookridge. A welcome descent to the junction for Otley, but I took the road for Bramhope, the drop to the A 660 is a short sharp thrill . . .

A 660 into Otley, cross the river and climb Billam’s Hill, turn left for Weston, climbing that wicked little hill on the way. Stop for grub, local café is only open Thursday to Sunday, so I carried sandwiches. Return to Otley by the road just used, enjoying the wicked little hill a lot more, find the road to Pool ( road works and blocked roads, even here ) and then another attempt to climb Pool Bank. One stop this time. Turn left on the A 660 at the Dyneley Arms and ride all the way to Headingley, past the rugby ground to Kirkstall and the towpath to Office Lock round it all off nicely. Thirty three and one third miles approximately, a little colder than the video would suggest.

@NorthernDave , there is a café in Wetherby on the Kirk Deighton road, LHS as you approach the mini roundabout before the York turnoff, bikes there on Saturday. Also bikes at the café in Boston Spa, where the road from the bridge meets Main Street.


----------



## mybike (16 May 2016)

With the weather still good and no ride last week I suggested we went out this morning. Mrs MY didn't feel up to it so I went out on my own. Having decided to put away the winter gear I wore a summer jersey and while I was not uncomfortable I was aware that it wasn't that warm.

I've mentioned before that I have a hill that I can get halfway up that I've chosen to make my bete noir, or rather challenge to be overcome. It has an average gradient of 5.4% over 0.79 mile but there is bit in the middle where the gradient steepens. That was my route today and Garmin connect tells me I'm 79th.

I thought I'd take a photo at the same point as a previous one, this was taken two months ago:





This was taken today, both the weeds and the crop have grown and my bike is much dirtier.





The canal, looking back along one of the wider stretches of towpath that is used for access to a cottage between the canal and the railway on the right.





I mentioned a few weeks ago that the towpath was flooded under a bridge, it was flooded again today. I suppose it is to be expected that the reservoirs at Tring would be full but this probably has more to do with water flow in the Bulbourne, the river the canal follows. Some might ride through this bridge, I'm afraid I scoot with one foot.






I managed to get up to about the 494' mark this time, approximately where I'd managed with my son's old Tesco special. Clearly climbing hills has more to do with fitness than the bike! Heart rate went up to 162bpm but I'm not sure if that's good or bad.







10.3 miles max 19 avg 7.5 mph. Year to date, 185.6 miles, Target 400 miles.

Oh, and if any of you is the cyclist I shouted "show off" at as he swept past me, sorry.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2016)

It reads as though you had a wonderful day, & on roads that I know fairly well too!!




NorthernDave said:


> From there the single track road out to the A162 and the climb up to Towton, where I picked up some sort of cycling event and unfortunately some examples of the worst type of cyclist behaviour. A pair of herberts, one in replica FPK and the other in club kit, guzzling gels and tossing the wrappers onto the verges and in the road.


You interacted with the _Prince of Wales Hospice Cyclothon, _riders are told upon entering not to drop litter/gel-packets, etc....

Lots of my club generally ride it, & usually head off as a group, almost chain-ganging (as far as I understand?)
I've only ridden it a couple of times, I do know that a few of my running club also rode this year (some also dabble in Triathlon)
https://www.pwh.org.uk/events/cyclothon




NorthernDave said:


> After that it was along the ridge and down into Saxton, through the village and then a brief stop at the bench for a drink and some Haribo Tangfastic.
> I was passed by a few more event riders here, before setting off down to Copley Lane, where the event directions were sending them off towards Sherburn, but I turned left towards Lotherton Hall and Aberford.
> Through there and the climb up Cattle Lane, before the descent down to Cock Beck and the climb back up to Barwick. From there on to Scholes, then down Leeds Road and local roads up to home


The Greyhound in Saxton, is a renown pub, mainly for the reason that, until into the late 80's, it didn't have cellars (some have been dug) & served straight from barrels behind the bar




NorthernDave said:


> One thing I have noticed from most of my rides is that compared to virtually everyone else on here, there seem to be very few café stop opportunities. In fact, apart from the hideously expensive café at Lotherton Hall, I'm struggling to think of anywhere bike friendly to stop on this route.
> Not to worry though, as Mrs ND greeted me at home with a bacon butty


Why not try 'Squires' instead, at Newthorpe?
It's a regular call for me, if I'm out that way
http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/




Richard A Thackeray said:


> Out with a few members of Wakefield Triathlon Club this morning
> Thankfully only for the ride (some of them had open water swam, at Pugneys, before hand)



I took a couple of photos, whilst riding along (with the camera strap firmly round my wrist!)

Stoney Lane 
Hall Green
Heading up to the climb of Bolton Wife Hill




Doncaster Road
Ackworth
Heading towards Brackenhill, & 'Wragby Roundabout'


----------



## BSRU (16 May 2016)

Had a very good 106km ride this morning with 980m of going up.
Slightly chilly to start with but soon warmed up and with a light breeze it was perfect weather for cycling.

A minor inconvenience of a puncture(first one on these tyres after 5000km) with 46km to go. At least it happened in a nice village so had a pleasant sit by a duck pond as I changed the inner tube. Wish I'd taken a packed lunch.






Lots of rapeseed about, always a good time to keep my mouth shut.





A country lane I was meant to use was closed so took a detour and saw something very unusual.





Recovery started with some home made honey sponge cake, not sure what it is but it tastes nice.


----------



## Firestorm (16 May 2016)

Having a bit of a break in Belgium.
Didn't get out for the planned ride first thing, so the pootle round the countryside with Mrs FS was my ride today.
Ali has not been cycling long and isn't confident on the racetracks that pass for roads in our neck of the woods, so the empty roads , most with cycle tracks, in Belgium are ideal.
A 13 mile bimble was great, and she is talking about tomorrows ride already.
Here is Ali about to attack some of Flanders formidable cobbles


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> DId you go up/down in it? (we did it, back in 2009, during a weekend over near Chester)
> It's an experience
> 
> View attachment 128638
> ...


No, but I did see a boat in it last summer, when I went there on a Sky ride. It's impressive.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 May 2016)

Time to let the summer bike off the leash after its winter layoff. First I had to sort out the computer and a few other minor checks before I gave it its head. Crikey I had to hang on as some pent up enthusiasm coursed through its tubes. I had time to spot 4 bullfinches (unusual for this time of year around here) and acknowledge some other riders too. But the main story is the pace (16.8 mph over 34 miles). Where did that come from?


----------



## NorthernDave (16 May 2016)

Old jon said:


> @NorthernDave , there is a café in Wetherby on the Kirk Deighton road, LHS as you approach the mini roundabout before the York turnoff, bikes there on Saturday. Also bikes at the café in Boston Spa, where the road from the bridge meets Main Street.





Richard A Thackeray said:


> It reads as though you had a wonderful day, & on roads that I know fairly well too!!
> 
> 
> Why not try 'Squires' instead, at Newthorpe?
> ...



Thanks for the heads up on the cafés - funnily enough I was talking with a mate about the same thing earlier today and he suggested Squires as well. I knew it was popular with motorcyclists, but didn't realise us proper cyclists were allowed in as well!


----------



## Firestorm (16 May 2016)

Another picture from the Firestorms Flanders Foray


----------



## NorthernDave (16 May 2016)

Home at a sensible hour, sun shining and Mrs ND wanting rid of me while she gets tea on? Must be time for a post work ride!
Thinking I'd squeeze in a cheeky 10k, I jumped on the hybrid and headed out through Cross Gates and up the hill to Austhorpe and onto NCN R66 through Thorpe Park.
I was making good progress, the weather was excellent (if still a bit breezy) and I had enough time, so I hit the bridleway down to Garforth (rather than taking the sneaky and not strictly legit shortcut down the Leeds Country Way* as I might have considered if I was more pushed for time and it was allowed... )
Anyhow, the shrubbery has grown a bit since last week in the woods, closing in on both sides of the route and blocking a few sight lines, so I wasn't as quick through here, just in case.
Off the bridleway, passing a charming young lady walking her horse back to the field and full belt down the tarmac section of Barrowby Lane.
Under the railway bridge and onto Nanny Goat Lane up to the riding school passing a few joggers.
The new neck 'chute I bought was pulled up over my mouth and nose here and doing a fine job of keeping the flies at bay, whilst still allowing pretty normal breathing.
back onto the bridleway, passing a family out walking their dogs on leads attached to their bikes  and down to the M1 underpass and the quick run down to Manston Lane, Pendas Fields, a quick additional loop and up to home.

*10.07 miles* (16.2km) in *47m 32s* at an average of *12.7 mph* and with *456ft* climbed. So, my cheeky 10k had become a very enjoyable 10 miles. That will do for me on a Monday night! 

No pics (sorry!) but here's a map:




* - Between NCN R66 and Manston Lane / the bridleway at Barnbow Lane (which also gives access to the bridleway across Garforth Golf Club, joining into the West Yorkshire Cycle Route and back onto NCN R66 at Parlington Lane), there is a few hundred yards of the Leeds Country Way "public footpath" which you're not allowed to cycle on.
The footpath is actually a flinty, hard packed farm track that the farmer uses to get his 4x4s and tractors up to the fields so would be quite suitable to be redefined as a bridleway / cycle route. I feel an email to my local councillor coming on...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the cafés - funnily enough I was talking with a mate about the same thing earlier today and he suggested Squires as well. I knew it was popular with motorcyclists, but didn't realise us proper cyclists were allowed in as well!



It's not a home-made cake stop, like Birkin Fisheries, just (packaged) flap-jacks, etc.., but the burgers are fine!!


----------



## gavgav (16 May 2016)

Took advantage of what looks like the last chance I will get for an evening ride this week before the monsoon season arrives again on Wednesday! Hoping to take my bike up to dads caravan, this weekend, but the forecast looks dire and more chance of a walk I think.

Lovely sunny and warm evening, out through the estate and along the cycle paths to Sundorne, including one slight moment when a chap on a bike came round a corner, looking down at something instead of where he was going and just as I was about to take evasive action and shout he looked up and swerved with a shocked look on his face! I then joined the old canal path to Uffington and out on the road to Upton Magna.

Climbed up East Haughmond and was glad to turn out of the northerly breeze for the 1st time, down the mile straight to Somerwood and Rodington Heath. Joined the lane back to Upton Magna, which is finally drying out after what feels like 6 months of it being flooded.

Continued along the bone shaker Pelham Rd and out onto the rat run to Atcham, encountering the 1 nobber of the ride who squeezed past between me and a car coming the other way, clown!

Crossed Atcham bridge and then climbed up towards Betton and back into the wind for the last couple of miles home.

20.3 miles at a slow 11.4mph avg. I hate wind!


----------



## TeeShot (16 May 2016)

I've been wanting to ride the lumpy part of The Cheshire Cycle way for a while but didn't fancy the Cat and Fiddle in grim weather. 
National cycle route 70 as it also known, wanders over 130 miles through Cheshire including a loop through the edge of the Peak District. 
Having driven out to Redesmere I picked up the route near Henbury and set off anti clockwise around the route. After Gawsworth and Sutton the ups started to the Hanging Gate pub and on to Wildboarclough. A coffee stop in the delightfully named Bottom of the Oven at The Stanley Arms. For those interested the four rather incongruous blue seats outside the pub were removed from the Maine Road football ground when City moved to the Ethiad. From the pub it was over the Cat and Fiddle, down past Lamaload Reservoir and in to Bollington. After Prestbury is was back to Henbury and loop completed. Not far, 32 miles but none flat. Definitely recommended to any locals who haven't done it yet.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2016)

Finished my day off yesterday with a great first open road ride on my 50's Raleigh Roadster it was nice to able to keep its legs stretched as all previous miles have been cycle path ones .

only went up the mad mile along to Beckworths down to Earls Barton x roads then back through Mears Ashby and down to Wilby then back around town to home , bike went well and even climbed a couple of small inclines


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/578665166

Commute home with a big surprise 
















That's the worlds largest cruise ship. 227,000 tonnes, and 1 billion dollars worth

The Harmony of the seas.


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 May 2016)

Nice z1/2 commute this morning.

Bit chilly at the start but nice and sunny once I was through Cottenham;quick stop at the Espresso Cafe for coffee and toast before starting work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/578700554


Had a short run in yesterday frfom Waterbeach station to test out the new chainring but the Garmin file is foobard so hopefully Strava support
is sorting it out;it didn't re-set after I last used it so it came up as last Wednesdays evening ride,tried all the Strava tricks but nothing really worked.

Probably do another easy commute on Thursday and a ride with the better half on Friday before what looks like a wet and windy Boudicca on Sunday.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 May 2016)

Got lost again today, and the planned 25 miles ended up at 32. Tired now and I've still got to walk the dogs.


----------



## Brandane (17 May 2016)

Not strictly on topic as it was my ride yesterday, but here goes:

Took my Trek MTB on the train to Glasgow, with no specific destination in mind. It was just a nice day for a leisurely bike ride, and that was what I intended to do!
I headed north onto the canal path which heads east to Falkirk. I had forgotten how much I enjoy taking to the canal paths on the MTB; no traffic to contend with, no hills, nice scenery in most parts, and reasonably well surfaced these days. About 20 miles into the ride you come to the meeting place of the Union canal, and the Forth and Clyde canal. Being at different levels, they came up with this boat lift to transfer barges between the two canals. It is known as The Falkirk Wheel. One rotation uses the same amount of power as boiling a kettle, apparently:






Along the canal, I saw this swan and her family of 8 new-borns. When I first saw them, some of the cygnets were "piggy backing" on their mother, and she was using her wings to keep them on her back. They wouldn't repeat it for the camera, naturally:






I carried on along the canal towards "The Kelpies" at Falkirk. Having only seen them from the nearby M9 motorway before, this was a chance to see them up close. Due to the sun glare on my phone screen I couldn't really see what I was doing and managed to cut off the top of one of the kelpies!...






It was at the kelpies that I saw a sign for "NCN 76, Queensferry 22 miles" and I thought - Why not? So off I went following NCN 76. Quite a good route taking you out of the bleak industrial wastelands of Grangemouth, then towards Bo'ness. Quite a big climb out of Bo'ness but giving good views of the Firth of Forth from the tops (and of course I forgot to take any pics!).
The route then goes down towards the Forth, through a really nice stretch of woodland path (although wouldn't like to do it on a road bike in the wet). It takes you out near to the new Forth crossing, which is due to open in September (existing Forth Road Bridge to the right on photo)....






A mile or two further on and you reach the Forth RAIL Bridge, where there is a not so cheap café, but this was worth every penny. The best meringue I have tasted, anywhere, ever........






The Trek MTB at South Queensferry, under the Forth rail bridge:






The meringue lasted all of 2 minutes, then I set off on another NCN off road route which takes you along the shore of the Forth, through some more woodland, taking you out at Cramond, from where I took the Roseburn path (old railway path) into central Edinburgh. A carry out from a Chinese in Marchmont was devoured in the sunshine of the Meadows before I headed for Waverley train station and a train back to Glasgow (then onwards to Largs, getting home at 11pm.). 67 miles for the day. On a MTB; without any painful after effects today! 

A picture of Edinburgh Castle from Princes Street, in the late sun:






The route....


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 May 2016)

Just had a quick hr and a half mtb while the emulsion dries...painting v cycling....


----------



## Old jon (17 May 2016)

Another one of those wonderful bright mornings, so off to the wild blue yonder ( a.k.a. Wharfedale ) I went. Since I got the Garmin there is a strange satisfaction in using the bike to draw doodles on maps, this also encourages me to think more about any route I may take and shows me my mind’s eye view of the route bears little resemblance to the real world . . .






The road works are still ongoing at the side of Water Lane, traffic lights, builder’s bums, Holbeck has it all, including an escape to Crown Point Bridge. Past the bus station, turn right and begin the long ascent to the Oakwood Clock, past the spare gates that Roundhay Park does not seem to use any more, I wonder if it could be a tradesman’s entrance these days? Nope, none of that in Leeds. Up the hill to the Boot pub and turn left there on to Whin Moor Lane and follow that to Gateland Lane and Shadwell Main Street. Turn left and follow that to Slaid Hill where I turned right for Wike and East Keswick. No sight of Red Kites today, I was wearing a hat with a brim. Into Collingham, left along the A 58 and then right on Wattle Syke, up to the roundabout and left for Wetherby, where I stopped to eat . . .

Back to Collingham along the A 58 and turn left onto Jewitt Lane. Quite a climb to the ridge top and continue along to East Rigton, from where Home Farm Lane takes you to Milner Lane and into Thorner.



Along Main Street and up Sandhills, turn right on Skeltons Lane, Red Hall Lane to the A 58 and a very well earned WHIZZZZ !!!!! down Boot Hill. A most enjoyable 33.5 miles, no drama, lots of grin factor.


----------



## mybike (17 May 2016)

I wasn't planning to go for a ride today but Mrs MY declared she fancied a ride so, rather than have her get into mischief I accompanied her.

As always the first part of the ride is over a rough path that weakens the resolve. What with her current medication and a bad night We'd not got far when she was expressing doubts about continuing. But the path does improve and there is a certain stubbornness there so we continued. Indeed we did far more than I was expecting, reaching Berkhamsted and Waitrose sandwiches. I commented that arriving in Berkhamsted by canal felt very different, even if we were in the same car park.

For some reason we always see more birds when my OH leads to way, this was our second heron





And these gees an goslings were quite a surprise, the parents weren't too keen on us passing, so we took it easily.






The swans were on the other bank, too far away to care about us.






And then we spotted some ducklings.






Still, on a ride like this it is only right that a canal side pub is featured






And if the pub isn't your cup of tea, well whatever floats your boat, even is it is called La Perle Noir with lots of skulls dotted about.






And since there are so many canal side pubs, here's another






On our return we avoided the worst of the bad surface by trying out some new cycle paths.






11.5 miles max 18 avg 5.2 mph. Year to date, 197.1 miles, Target 400 miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 May 2016)

The wind was tough out over the common and my legs were remembering yesterday. But I kept at it and the legs began to get the idea. For some reason I'd put the chain on the big ring. It came off that over the hills at Redmarley to go back up on the drop away from Brand Green. The wind began to help as I turned at Highleadon but I put off the full advantage by taking in the climb to Woolridge. Down on the Hams my pace rose and by the time I got to Forthampton my average pace had increased. A little egret had taken to the wing at my approach and a bullfinch darted for cover. Then a buzzard came out of the trees to swerve away from my approach. I was still rolling quite well but found the Brotheridge Green up a bit of a struggle as was the lump over to Hanley Swan. Not far to go after that to notch up another quick (44 miles @ 16.6 mph) ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2016)

I'll catch up with 'my rides' soon!
A few days ago, on a day off when other riding mates were working, I had a solo ride on the full suss to Foxton Locks for a pie and a pint.
Lovely weather, and no wind to worry about. It was a pleasant tootle on a quiet trail, listening to the birds twittering away to themselves,( and each other, I presume!) whilst I had time to relax and enjoy the day.






One of the darker places today.. But, there is light at the other end of the tunnel..

As I reached Mkt. Harborough, I had a bit of traffic to content with, but nothing that was too bad. The cycle path there is, as usual, not probably planned for cyclists, but I managed to pass through unscathed before dropping on to the canal path to Foxton for few more leisurely miles.






With a hand pulled pint of Langston Brewery 'Incline Bitter' and a pie under my belt, I did a few miles around the Foxton canal basin and Leicester Arm before heading back homewards.






INCOMING!! One of the old iron barges preserved locally.






It's hard to get the perspective and history of Foxton in a photograph, bit It's a great place to visit. On this ride, I discovered several more parts to enjoy.






And back through the tunnels towards Northampton to complete a long ride off-road.

Nearly back home, I did call in to a shop in Overstone for a can of Coke and a Mars Bar for some added energy on the last few miles, but it was 73 miles done, on an MTB, in cracking weather, with no w*rk to contemplate! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/573676566


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2016)

Yesterdays ride, as is oft the case!

A couple of mates were wanting to ride to Oundle to check out the new extension to The Gorilla Firm bike shop, so I said I could ride with them as far as Brigstock, 20 miles away, before having to head back home alone due to babysitting duties.
We ended up drinking coffee at my house at 09:00 before setting off on a decent route I've used to get there before. Basically, it's the route I drive to for w*rk  but it's not a bad road to ride, with only 500 yards on the A508 to suffer. After Burton Latimer, there's a 'No Through' road, now cut in half by the A14 dual carriageway, that connects to the original 'main road' via a tarmacked bridleway and bridge. It's a lot safer than having to use the roundabout at Junction 10 to access the road we needed to be on and is Road bike friendly as well, unlike a lot of similar tracks.
Anyway, a mile or so later, we were on quiet little lanes from Cranford to Brigstock , via Grafton Underwood before deciding that we should visit Lyveden New Bield as Bob hadn't been there before.







That's them on the far right of the photo. The half mile track up to the site is not nice riding, but, taken steadily, didn't wreck the tyres, fortunately!
By this time, I needed to head back homewards, and t'other two decided to leave their Oundle visit for another time and ride back with me.






And ring it we did!






As is only fair, I bought the drinks at the cafe on the way back  ... But, being a registered Old Fart, I claimed the 10% discount on offer 

The 20 miles back were mainly into a bit of a headwind, but nothing too bad, and at least it was a warm wind, not like some that have been endured over the past few months!






On the way back, we spotted a Spitfire parked up at Sywell Aerodrome, so we had to stop for a looksee for a short while.

We got back to my house in time for babysitting whilst Mrs Pete did some shopping and we drank tea and let No1 grandson loose in the garden to toddle off some energy.
A great 50 miles, at 16mph average (which is fast for me!) with good friends, in warm Springlike weather, 
The total opposite of today! 

It seems like Garmin had bit of a hiccup though as it has dated the ride as the 15th with an elapsed time of 51:49:32
Funny ol' world, eh..

https://www.strava.com/activities/578962311


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 May 2016)

Nice brisk commute in this morning after a bit of a rush to get out.

Overslept a bit and then spent too much time over brekkie while watching the end of yesterdays Giro stage;so a quick wash,contacts in and change in to bike gear and off!(after coming back in as I'd left the bidon in the house).

First proper run with the new Hope 44t retainer chainring and it's working well so far;seems to pull a bit better(prob less slack in the chain) and apart from spinning a bit more speed seems about the same.May get away with a smaller cassette now as I spent most of the time in the bottom of the block;will have to do a proper test on the Haddenham 'hills' to see how it goes.

Hope chainring;






Scenic pic at Mudsummer common;







Last proper ride until Sunday's bash although may have a little light leg spin tomorrow.


----------



## mybike (19 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> It seems like Garmin had bit of a hiccup though as it has dated the ride as the 15th with an elapsed time of 51:49:32
> Funny ol' world, eh..



My Etrex does that, I usually find there is one or more recorded positions with a previous days date and possibly position. I just use Base Camp to delete them.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2016)

mybike said:


> My Etrex does that, I usually find there is one or more recorded positions with a previous days date and possibly position. I just use Base Camp to delete them.


The rest of the stats were ok, just the date and elapsed time. It might resolve next time I plug the Garmin into my laptop. We'll see.


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2016)

Have been doing a series of short spins of around 10 miles this week
Did last one today before the Velothon on Sunday (unless I do a short loosener on Sat)
Feel in good shape

Intention is to try not to get carried away and ride conservatively at a pace I keep to easily 'club run pace'
I have the Tumble and Carphilly mountain to ride up.
The Tumble will be a new experience as the hills here at home in the SE are not more than about 500 feet, and this will be about 1200 feet from memory.

This weeks rides

https://www.strava.com/activities/578032665
https://www.strava.com/activities/578836329
https://www.strava.com/activities/580067614
https://www.strava.com/activities/580933875

Somehow without trying done 48 miles in short rides and missed the rain
Average over 18 mph today and it was definitely not full throttle


----------



## Jon George (19 May 2016)

As I believe I've said before, I don't normally report on my weekday trashes, but today was something of note: out on Patsy #1 The Carbon and absolutely nailed the 17.83 mile route at an average of 17.25mph - which I don't think is bad for a MAMIL like me. (It might have been a little quicker if I had not inhaled some insect that took some grotesque-sounding coughing to dislodge. )


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2016)

Tried out the Schwinn Impact with the leather saddle revisited, as the previous ones were too cushy or caused irritation. Very fine weather and light breezes.
68F
Winds S7
Relative humidity 40%
Barometer 30.22
Pleasant.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 May 2016)

Nice little 23.4 miler in 1hr.40 ..not a bad afternoon but the wind did its best to stay in my face..
Pic for the hey fever sufferers...and road to Barnack


----------



## Old jon (19 May 2016)

Had to visit the Everlasting Water Lane road works again today, all the usual decorations were in evidence, plus added extra management, standing around pointing importantly at things. I could not stay to enjoy the spectacle, I had some miles to ride, thirty four point eight of them as it turned out.

So, Office Lock, towpath to Viaduct Road. At the bottom of Cardigan Road there are still the terraced houses built at the beginning of the 1900’s. As the pedals turn up the hill to Lawnswood Ring Road, house gardens appear, semi detached, bigger gardens and then the all out detached with long drives and, well you get the idea. Cross the Ring Road and keep straight on to the next set of lights. Turn right ( houses and gardens even bigger ) onto Church Lane, pass the church and carry straight on for Eccup. The one and only road then descends through Weardley to the A 659.



Turn right for Harewood Bridge and left onto the A 61 for a mile or so then turn right for Kirkby Overblow and Sicklinghall, eventually Wetherby. It is a few rides since I pedalled up from the bottom of Bardsey to the top of Scarcroft, so today I gave that another sweat, having to ride through Collingham first, ‘cos that’s geography for you. Anyway, top of Scarcroft, through the Red Halls and Hooray!!! Boot hill. Still had the silly grin when I reached home.


----------



## Goonerobes (19 May 2016)

With Saturday looking to be a bit of a wash-out I added an extra few miles & a few extra feet of going up to my regular midweek route today which saw me take in Minstead & Bolderwood before 4 miles into a hideous forest headwind followed by 4 miles of "flat as a pancake" road to take me to the half way point. 

The second half was about as hilly as the New Forest can get, going up through Godshill, Woodgreen & Hale before returning down through Lover, Hampworth & Furzley for a 40.5 mile round trip with plenty of dandelion seeds & bugs consumed along the way!

https://www.strava.com/activities/581115740


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 May 2016)

I broke free from the usual round of Severn valley routes and headed West into a stiff breeze. The ups slowed me but I seemed to have the measure of the wind mostly although the Bishops Frome to Burley Gate section was tough. It usually is tho' as it's a long up ramp and exposed too. It was good to reacquaint myself with the road tho'. As always the run to Withington was quiet although I did have to mix in with traffic briefly to Bartestree. The lane from there to Larport is still as rough as ever tho'. A bit more traffic to Mordiford and I could cross the River Wye for the run along the valley to Hoarwithy. This section is always lovely as well as quiet.

I recrossed the Wye at Hoarwithy and began the climb away out of the valley. The wind was now at my back but with the ups coming one after another it didn't make much difference. The climbing eventually tops out on the Marcle ridge and I dropped away at almost 40 mph. Now the wind helped as I scooted over to Bromsberrow and on into the Castlemorton lanes. I'd had some drops of rain and now it seemed to get worse. I rode out of it onto dry roads to complete the ride by Guarlford. Super miles (67) today and that summer steed seems to have put some power (15.3 mph) back in my legs. No complaints from me.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 May 2016)

Just a 20 mile breezy loop around the Gransdens for me tonight. It was one of those rides where it was a real struggle, I think I need some sunshine!

The highlight was as I was just passing the maggot farm. First I heard lots of twittering and tweeting, then the Sparrowhawk flew across the road low, just in front of me pursued by a mixed bag of angry small birds seeing him off. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/581335405


----------



## mybike (19 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> The rest of the stats were ok, just the date and elapsed time. It might resolve next time I plug the Garmin into my laptop. We'll see.



They would be, it just takes a single recorded position to do that. These days I reset the track before I start out.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 May 2016)

Trying to get the campervan finished for it's first trip next week, but needed a break so planned a 12 mile loop round Chertsey. Route changed due to wind direction, so needs up doing 17miles round Windsor Great Park instead.


----------



## Glow worm (19 May 2016)

Off on holiday to Spain for a week tomorrow so rode my old beast over to Horningsea to the LBS for them to see if they could figure out what's causing a very annoying clicking sound coming from somewhere or other- I suspect bottom bracket but who knows.

Rescued by Mrs G from there and then borrowed her bike for a final circuit of my local patch before going away.






I met this lovely lady on Tubney Fen. She was giving me the evils. And quite right too. Probably wondering why I was on such a daft bike.

My wife's bike is very tiny, and my knees were somewhere near my ears whilst pedalling, it was only 10 miles but blimey it felt like 100 at the end!


----------



## TheDoctor (19 May 2016)

Did the first pub ride in well over a year. I didn't feel so ludicrously dressed when the Letchworth Morris Men turned up...


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 May 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Off on holiday to Spain for a week tomorrow so rode my old beast over to Horningsea to the LBS for them to see if they could figure out what's causing a very annoying clicking sound coming from somewhere or other- I suspect bottom bracket but who knows.
> 
> Rescued by Mrs G from there and then borrowed her bike for a final circuit of my local patch before going away.
> 
> ...




that so looks like a panto cow..lol


----------



## mark st1 (20 May 2016)

meta lon said:


> that so looks like a panto cow..lol


Ohhhhh no it doesn't (sorry)


----------



## arallsopp (20 May 2016)

Not really today, but its still with me. Catharsis demands I write it down.

Coming back from work on Tuesday this week, I found myself at lights beside another cyclist. He didn't look particularly fit. His bike wasn't particularly shiny. He was wearing a rucksack with a hi-viz cover on it that was turning the whole thing into a drogue chute. At the time I thought, that's odd. He wasn't at the lights when I arrived... I don't remember overtaking him... Perhaps he's been on my tail for the last bit. Or catching up with me???

I'm not particularly fast, but I'm generally pretty convinced about getting home in good time, so its pretty rare that anyone catches me up. Especially someone with a big rucksack...

So, we chat briefly about the nasty headwind, and when the lights change I set off at a fair merciless pace (being laid back and less of a target to the wind). Next set of lights, he carries on the conversation. But I didn't hear his freewheel as he arrived. Which suggests he rocked up at the same time as me, again.

So, I begin to wonder if I'm getting ill or old, because quite seriously, this doesn't normally happen.

Then the road tilts up. We climb up Bromley Hill and his little drogue chute is giving me a nice bright target to focus on, and I'm not reeling him in. And I'm now giving it pretty much all I have, and I'm still only just keeping on his tail. And the road flattens out, and we stop at the lights, and he peels off around Bromley bypass, and I limp down through the High Street clawing for breath.

So, I get home, and I put him out of my mind, and I think, "best get some rest tonight. I'm definitely going down with something" but then Strava says that of the 4 minute climb that is Bromley Hill, I'm only 2 seconds behind the fastest I've ever done it. And although this is part of my regular commute, I distinctly recall that time being a dash in and out of town, and massively sprinty, on a much lighter bike, and without panniers, and without the laptop, and without suspension, and M+ tyres, and not having had a day at work, and not facing a headwind.

So... Who was this mysterious cyclist that dragged me up the damn hill at more watts than I've ever managed to put out, before or since? Why isn't he on Strava so that I can give him kudos. And what the hell am I ever going to do if I meet him again? Or if he starts training? Or takes off the rucksack?


----------



## Smithbat (20 May 2016)

I overtook someone for the first time ever - that is all.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (20 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I overtook someone for the first time ever - that is all.


Yeah, yeah, my brakes were rubbing the rims, okay?!


----------



## Old jon (20 May 2016)

After last evening’s deluge or several I was expecting to need scuba gear to go anywhere much today. Wrong again, mostly dry roads all the way round today’s journey.

I did my usual Holbeck sidestep so I do not have to ride through the city centre, and what is becoming a favourite start to a ride, through Headingley ( and the cricket fans ) and up to the grammar school on Lawnswood Ring Road. Straight across then bear left so I can keep climbing to the top of Cookridge. A short bit of downhill, then turn left for the side of the airport and on to Otley. Subconsciously I must have known that Otley has its Summer Fair or whatever tomorrow, which is why I rode there today I suppose. Cross the river and turn left onto Farnley Lane, and ride on to Farnley itself.



Straight on and round a few twisty bits is Leathley Bridge, cross that and turn right, re cross the river Wharfe and try to climb Pool Bank again. The hill is still winning. Up to the Dyneley Arms, turn left for a bit of level road, and some descending stuff too, back to Headingley and the towpath at Kirkstall. Ride through a small corner of Hunslet, oddly enough up Leathley Road, and I reached home 30.1 miles after leaving. Tired, but a good ride was had.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2016)

I finally got round to test riding the Giant Propel Advanced SL 1, that I've been eyeing up.






It's a phenomenal bit of kit, and it really goes like stink. My problem was with the very aggressive geometery though, it was brilliant over 40 miles, it would kill me over 100 + miles. The dropped seat stays, work from an aero perspective, but they do give it a slightly 'wonky' feel in a fast corner. So, on reflection, I think it's a no.

Anyway here's the route.

https://www.strava.com/activities/582128779.

Nice day for it too .


----------



## arallsopp (20 May 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I finally got round to test riding the Giant Propel Advanced SL 1...
> View attachment 129138



Now, I'm not one for upright bikes, but that is a truly beautiful piece of kit.


----------



## sanddancer (20 May 2016)

24.2 miles. 
Not bad considering I'm ashamed to say I haven't ridden in 8 weeks 
Hopefully I can kick on now and start commuting again too.


----------



## Katherine (20 May 2016)

arallsopp said:


> Not really today, but its still with me. Catharsis demands I write it down.
> 
> Coming back from work on Tuesday this week, I found myself at lights beside another cyclist. He didn't look particularly fit. His bike wasn't particularly shiny. He was wearing a rucksack with a hi-viz cover on it that was turning the whole thing into a drogue chute. At the time I thought, that's odd. He wasn't at the lights when I arrived... I don't remember overtaking him... Perhaps he's been on my tail for the last bit. Or catching up with me???
> 
> ...


He had a motor and a battery.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2016)

arallsopp said:


> Not really today, but its still with me. Catharsis demands I write it down.
> 
> Coming back from work on Tuesday this week, I found myself at lights beside another cyclist. He didn't look particularly fit. His bike wasn't particularly shiny. He was wearing a rucksack with a hi-viz cover on it that was turning the whole thing into a drogue chute. At the time I thought, that's odd. He wasn't at the lights when I arrived... I don't remember overtaking him... Perhaps he's been on my tail for the last bit. Or catching up with me???
> 
> ...



Very amusing post. Thanks.


----------



## Bazzer (20 May 2016)

Not in work today so grabbed the opportunity to get some miles in before the weather was due to break, (at least according to last night's met forcast).
Home and skirted Warrington partly on a new cycleway I hadn't seen before. Crossed the M56 and down to Whiltey before going along some lovely quiet roads across to the M6. Slightly hairy on the A56 which is currently the link road to the M56, before deciding to ride on what passes as the footpath. Much better than lorries and commuters thundering past.
Crossed to High Legh, then Grappenhall, Lymm and Warburton, before Culcheth and then home. Just under 41 miles at an average of just over 15 mph. Pleased with that.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 May 2016)

My legs felt a bit tired as I headed out. Soon they were in the groove as I rode over to Wichenford. A tail wind probably helped. I looped round to Ockeridge and aimed at the hills. Camp Lane is a toughie but offers great views over the Teme Valley and the Clee Hills. I dropped into the Teme valley to climb back out again for Martley. Then the lumps continued as the roads took me away from the river only to drop me back on the riverside. Now I was battling that wind and on the climb over to Suckley it was a real struggle. I had a bit of a respite from the wind along the Leigh brook so with only the challenge of the final miles into the teeth of the wind I was done. My legs would agree with that too. Done to a turn.


----------



## DCLane (20 May 2016)

Didn't go anywhere but got a 20 minute turbo trainer test following my crash last month: 

No rib pain but the hip bursitis hurts at the top. So basically a mixed bag; no issues where the major damage was done but the bursitis isn't getting any better through driving as the road vibrations make the bursitis hurt. I basically think I need to get back onto a bike more and drive less for anything to heal properly.


----------



## 13 rider (20 May 2016)

A couple of evening rides this week ,Tuesday evening a stress buster ride following a rubbish day at work .12 miles with a couple of local hills thrown in . Today I was working at the side of some country lanes being constantly passed by cyclists . So home.from work and taking mum food shopping ( not my favourite activity) It's out with the bike . Anstey ,Thurcaston ,Rothley ,as I waited at the swithland lane crossroads a fellow roadie shot by so a target to chase kept pace along the flat but caught him at top of the first hill and passed him he drafted for a while then shot past me on the next downhill so I grabbed his wheel and we flew into Quorn taking turns on the front The fun ended when he went left and I went straight on . I went left at the next lights and he reemerged out of a side street about 100 yards in front he gone the short but more hilly way so the chase is on again . Caught him about a mile later in Woodhouse but again we went separate ways . Into Swithland and tight up the climb to Roecliffe crossroads and right to avoid warren hill left back to Old John and down Sharply hill into Newtown Linford and Home 16.5 miles in the bag at a swift 17.9 mph .


----------



## Dave 123 (20 May 2016)

Me & her went out at 7 this evening on the tandem. First off a plummet down Long Road mountain and into Comberton. From there we went to Barton, blossom thick on the hawthorn, ducks on the pond. Over the A603 and on to Haslingfield where there was a big hole in the church wall... A motorist didn't bother to stop at the bottom of Chapel Hill.
A quick 100 yds up the A10 at Harston before turning to Newton, a little draggy hill to crawl up.
Coming into Great Shelford we were bowled over by the beauty of the church and the old houses. Normally riding through here it's a bit busy, you have to keep your eyes peeled. Tonight we looked at the old cottages and imagined the house prices.....






We had to wait for weeks to get out of Shelford, 3 trains came by.

We then joined the cycle path to Addenbrooks hospital, a great idea but only just wide enough for 2 bikes, big grass verges though.

Addenbrooks is expanding a pace, the builders are in again





We rolled into town past all of the boys in their drinking shirts and girls in frocks.
We stopped on Kings wall for a bit of flapjack, our own version of a wild Friday night!





For the ride home we had to put the lights on, Twas getting dark.
At the bottom of Madingley hill I changed down to the little ring and the chain decided to vacate the chain ring. It went back on easily enough.
Up Madingley hill we both stood up on the pedals like ultra pro tandemistas, we're getting good at this!

24 and a bit miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/582441252


----------



## Stonechat (21 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/581335405



They farm maggots?


----------



## Old jon (21 May 2016)

^^^ They certainly do.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2016)

Stonechat said:


> They farm maggots?




http://www.ousevalleybait.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2016)

I thought they meant for medical use.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2016)

I had the chance yesterday for a few miles before w*rk in the afternoon.

After a fairly sensible finish time, I was up by about 08:00, and, with a leisurely start, I set off on the MTB for a ride around Pitsford Reservoir a few miles away. 






It was surprisingly windy alongside the water, but at least it blew the cobwebs out, and I was the first patron of the ice cream van in the top car park..






Overlooking the Res.






A bit of a rooty rise in Lings woods, just before home.

Altogether, a pleasant 18 miles before having to go and earn a crust. Boooooo... 

A mate txt me about going out this morning, but with an 02:00 bedtime, I didn't bother setting my alarm for 07:30 

https://www.strava.com/activities/581956940


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2016)

Wow that was windy .Pottered out this morning a few chores done weather not to bad so out with the bike . Up through Newtown Linford up ulverscoft lane to Polly Botts lane the last two times I been this way I come down the climb so today it was time to pay my dues and go up it . Slowish climb up and out to the back of Markfield to Thornton instead of going down past the reservoir I headed out to Merry Lees then Desford passing tropical Birdland then back to Ratby . The winds on the exposed bits around Markfield were brutal but at Ratby I picked up a tailwind . A tailwind assisted 5th place of all time on a strava segment was my reward for putting up with the wind . Ratby ,Groby and Anstey with another quick pr on another strava segment coming home . Back home with 17.3 miles in the bag at 16 mph having dodged the showers enjoying coffee and cake .Hopefully tomorrow will be less windy


----------



## Old jon (21 May 2016)

Out again. After some thought, nope, showing off there. Castleford came to mind, a bit odd, I might have seen an advert or something. So, off goes I. Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane, Marshall Street, Water Lane and Great Wilson street to point me towards Cinder Bridge. Up the ‘orrible ‘ill to John O’ Gaunt’s and straight on to Oulton roundabout. The A 639 takes me on to Methley,



and eventually Castleford. It is a lot quieter than it used to be. Left at the first set of lights and continue until the sign for the A 656, past Allerton Bywater and Ledston Luck, one of the old mileposts calls this bit Hook Moor. Turn right at Peckfield Bar and left at the next roundabout for Micklefield. At the crossroads, straight on to Aberford, left onto Cattle Lane to Barwick in Elmet ( full name for once ), then through Scholes to the A 64. Turn left, then right onto Thorner Lane, next left is Skeltons Lane and straight across Coal Road to Red Hall Lane and my favourite bit of the A 58, down Boot Hill and on to the Oakwood Clock. Followed by a soggy wander across the rest of Leeds, it was persistently doing it, to finish 33.7 miles for the day. Pretty brilliant ride.






@NorthernDave , three more cafés. One in Methley, about twelve seconds in on the video, on the left. One in the ‘Enterprise Park’ called the Pit Stop ( the pit most certainly did ) at the side of Ledston Luck, and going north through Micklefield after the railway bridge there is one on the left, could not see a name. They were all open this morning.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 May 2016)

3 of us today. Pershore or Fladbury? We could decide later if the weather turned horrid. So we took the standard run out by Strensham and Eckington. At our decision point at Great Comberton things were going well so we carried on for Fladbury. Excellent coffee and bowl of soup was my request.

We climbed away for Bishampton for a crossing of the old airfield and on down to Pinvin and the ford. At Wadborough Sara parted to meet her hubby at the garden centre near Worcester while Jules and I took to Upton to cross the Severn. Jules opted to ride with me almost all my way back before he headed for Worcester. We'd had a rain free ride (despite the forecast) if not wind free.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought they meant for medical use.




Nope, for the maggot drowners.

This afternoon I had an hour or 2 to spare, so clearly a ride of some sort was in order. I didn't fancy going out on my road bike, getting all heated and sweaty, so I took my Spa tourer out.
I didn't plan to go fast, nor did I plan to go far.....
I know the roads round here in infinite detail, but it's always head down, arse up, with a fleeting glimpse of something or other. Have I actually seen the things?
Being a man of religious revulsion it makes me laugh how I'm a sucker for an old church.
First stop Caldecote church, St Michael and all saints.













In the second picture ^ I was stood with my back to a kissing gate. Through the gate is a communal garden, semi wild, semi cultivated, with a couple of benches for people to sit (an old fella was reading the paper) and a couple of very industrious bee hives.

Off down the hill and up the lumpier way into Kingston. All saints & St Andrew

http://kingstonvillage.org.uk/documents/miscellaneous/Church Guide.pdf



















So there we have it, 10 miles with an average speed of 10mph, but I also did a bit of time travel. Not my usual kind of ride.Most enjoyable!


https://www.strava.com/activities/583218835


----------



## Alex H (21 May 2016)

Unlike the UK, the weather here today is and forecast to be 25°C round about now  (18:00 local)

As we're off to a BBQ tomorrow, in the , I thought I'd better get a ride in. For a change a different direction - South. First stop for a photo, St Laurent sur Gorre. Why park in the 150 space car park 50m behind me, when you can park outside the shop AND mess up the traffic? 






After that comes Gorre, which has an unusual church for the area, as it's relatively new (1892)






After Chalus and Firbeix, comes the high point of the ride 






I don't know if there is one of these signs if every department of France, but if there is, that's only another 99 to go 

I never like going back home the same way that I came, so I went via Saint Pierre-de_Frugie, where I stopped for something to eat at this deserted play area.
No cars or any person for at least 15 minutes






Onward to Bussière-Galant, where I found this Iris in someone's garden , whilst trying to look at the map. The village is split in 2 - some round the railway station and the rest about 1km away 






Then it was Les Cars (buses? because's? French can be a strange language sometimes), Flavignac and Séreilhac, where I stopped for more food, including the obligatory cake (home made and a bit squished )






Route map below





I know it says only 99km, but my bike computer says otherwise  and I did have to firk around a bit near home to get it over the 100.

101.41km in 5hr 5 mins - avg 19.93km/hr (well, it was a bit hilly)


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2016)

Set the alarm early, but couldn't drag myself from under the duvet until nearly 8, I haven't been feeling 100% all week and it seems that the lurgy was waiting for the weekend to properly arrive...on top of the worst hayfever I've ever had. Is there something different about the pollen this year?

Eventually set off out just before 9:30 on the road bike and decided to head in a roughly Wetherby-ish direction and see what happened.
Coal Road, down to the A58, then Carr Lane into Thorner and up Milner Lane where it started to rain so I stopped to put on my waterproof jacket, and the long way round to Bramham, then up West Woods Rd and across Wattle Syke roundabout (not literally!) and down the hill into Wetherby...wheeeeeee! 
A loop through a surprisingly busy Wetherby and out over the A1(M) bridge and on towards Thorp Arch, throwing in a loop up to Walton for a bit of variety.
Over the bridge, after a wait for about 20 touring motorcyclists heading the other way, and into Boston Spa and then on to Clifford.
I was cycling into the wind now and really feeling it.
A very lack lustre effort up Town Hill and I toyed with the idea of heading to Stutton, then Towton and back via Aberford, but the thought of all those miles, into that wind, in the open, saw that plan binned off sharpish. Back into Bramham and even the idea of heading down Paradise Way into the wind didn't appeal, so I looped round to the A1(M) bridge and stopped to take off my waterproof as it was oddly humid the second you were sheltered from the wind and for a drink, a photo and emergency Haribo:




Back on the bike heading for home and I hadn't gone quarter of a mile and it started to rain again - blooming weather! 
I wasn't stopping again though , so retraced my route the long way round to Thorner and on along Carr Lane to the A58, thanking the tall hedgerows for shelter from the cross and head winds most of the way round.
Up Coal Road and local roads on to home, feeling thoroughly cream crackered.

*27.88 miles* (44.86 km) in *2hr 1m* at an average of *13.8 mph*, with *1,414 ft* climbed. 
While it does put me through 350 miles for the month (my highest monthly total since October last year and my second best month ever, so far), I'm a bit disappointed I wasn't up to doing more but even the extra 4 and a bit miles to get a metric half in just seemed like too much effort and I'm still feeling rough now. I'd really set my heart on getting 500 miles in this month but it looks like I'm going to have a lot to do now to get that now...
An early night tonight I think and hopefully I'll be feeling more like myself tomorrow.


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2016)

Found another photo from last weekends sportive , at the top of Weaver Hills


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2016)

The temperatures didn't dip below 13° all night during May's FNRttC. Even with the mildly annoying mizzle/drizzle we had to contend with on and off throughout the night. A couple of times the drizzle turned into full on rain, but only for very short periods of time. Last nights ride was a new destination on the calendar. The most beautiful Art Deco, Shoreham Airport. And it was a glorious route with an even glorious finish. A full buffet fried brekkie with as much as one could eat. I managed 2 full English brekkies washed down with 4 cups of tea.

Well I wasn't going to ride back was I?. Do what I always do, the SMrbTH. I told myself and everyone else that would listen that I just wasn't feeling it.. but I felt guilty...my legs said no, my mind said no and they told me no the whole night. But after those awesome brekkies and tea and the voices of @Tim Hall and @robjh asking if I was riding back. I just couldn't help myself. Doh! But so glad I did, after a little trouble trying to find the road to the Devils Dyke. We were soon zooming along at a wind assisted rate of knots and I was home just after 1.30pm. It's exactly 60 miles from Shoreham Airport to home. It was a non stop journey and managed in under 4 hours. I got home, had a cup of tea, had a shower then jumped into bed, I was asleep before my head hit the pillow. Mrs Ian waking me up exactly 2 hours later with another cup of tea.

This was my 45th Friday Night Ride to the Coast. Who would have thunk it all those years ago when young @iLB's kept on badgering me to join the merry band. I held out for a while on the excuse that I do enough night riding on my commute without having to do night riding voluntarily. But finally relented andjoined my first Friday night ride, back in 2008. I never thought 8 years later I would be still doing these rides and still loving them. The camaraderie of the riders, the riding through deserted, eerie dark country lanes, the sound of 50+ tyres on tarmac rolling through the dark, the sound only broken now and again by hushed conversations. Some people chatting merrily away and some people who like to ride alone and in silence. It really is a great club this Friday's lark. If you haven't tried a Friday Night Ride to the Coast.. I strongly suggest you do.

I took some pics, but the mild temperatures mixed with mizzle and the body heat from keeping the phone in my jersey pocket meant they're not the best pics.

Ironsbottom





Halway stop. The Cabin at Faygate, 4am in the morning. Waves back at @sagefly





On the road, check out the trike.





On the road heading into Shoreham





Gratuitous bike pic at somewhere very nice indeed.





Shoreham Quarry and Cement Works. (long closed)





Shoreham Airport





The Fridays at Shoreham Airport





Route map





So 133 miles for the ride. Century 13 for 2016, 179 over all and a good few future Eddingtons.


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> The temperatures didn't dip below 13° all night during May's FNRttC. Even with the mildly annoying mizzle/drizzle we had to contend with on and off throughout the night. A couple of times the drizzle turned into full on rain, but only for very short periods of time. Last nights ride was a new destination on the calendar. The most beautiful Art Deco, Shoreham Airport. And it was a glorious route with an even glorious finish. A full buffet fried brekkie with as much as one could eat. I managed 2 full English brekkies washed down with 4 cups of tea.
> 
> Well I wasn't going to ride back was I?. Do what I always do, the SMrbTH. I told myself and everyone else that would listen that I just wasn't feeling it.. but I felt guilty...my legs said no, my mind said no and they told me no the whole night. But after those awesome brekkies and tea and the voices of @Tim Hall and @robjh asking if I was riding back. I just couldn't help myself. Doh! But so glad I did, after a little trouble trying to find the road to the Devils Dyke. We were soon zooming along at a wind assisted rate of knots and I was home just after 1.30pm. It's exactly 60 miles from Shoreham Airport to home. It was a non stop journey and managed in under 4 hours. I got home, had a cup of tea, had a shower then jumped into bed, I was asleep before my head hit the pillow. Mrs Ian waking me up exactly 2 hours later with another cup of tea.
> 
> ...



Same ride as this but only the one way for me. I only took 2 pictures and they are exactly the same as 2 of Ian's. A stunning route in good company and after the drizzle around 2-3am a lovely mild ride never felt the cold once not even after the half way stop.

64.4 miles in 5 hours 39 moving time from Paddington back to Paddington via the train to Victoria. 2386 ft of climbing and a 11.4 mph avg.
https://www.strava.com/activities/582894315

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## ianrauk (21 May 2016)

Nice one @mark st1 , cheers for all the banter, made for a most enjoyable ride and 'ahem' breakfast.


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one @mark st1 , cheers for all the banter, made for a most enjoyable ride and 'ahem' breakfast.



Banter indeed and yes the breakfast was lush I do love a room with a view .


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2016)

Alex H said:


> Unlike the UK, the weather here today is and forecast to be 25°C round about now  (18:00 local)
> 
> As we're off to a BBQ tomorrow, in the , I thought I'd better get a ride in. For a change a different direction - South. First stop for a photo, St Laurent sur Gorre. Why park in the 150 space car park 50m behind me, when you can park outside the shop AND mess up the traffic?
> 
> ...



Your ride took you virtually past the in-laws front door (in Fayollas). I'll have to take the bike next time we go over.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2016)

Hudson_edited-1 by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr
My ride of 15 miles today took me to Hudson, Illinois, Noted for the fact that it was a colony of settlers from Upstate New York, who purchased land as a group, and moved here. This was also done at the Rhode Island Colony in Southwestern McLean County. Elbert Hubbard, artist, writer, and philosopher, and one of the founders of the Arts and Crafts Movement, was born here, as was Elijah Stone, who rose through journalism's ranks to be the founder of the Chicago Daily News, as well as the reorganized Associated Press. I fought a brisk north wind to get here, so I could return with the wind . I was going to stop at the Casey's, but thought the splendor might be too much, and eclipse the ride report. I returned southbound, after traveling east a couple of miles or so, and saw many cyclists on the road. The weather, despite the wind, was splendid.
78F
26C
Winds N 12, G24
Relative humidity 29%
Barometer 30.12 slow fall
Fair.


----------



## Donger (22 May 2016)

Sometimes you just have to keep the missus sweet, and one of my ways is to show her that cycling is not _quite_ everything to me, and take her out for a Sunday lunch from time to time instead of going on the club ride. As the club ride was going to be a big one today (a 73 miler to Monmouth and back via the Severn Bridge), there was no way of going on that ride and cutting it short. So I arranged a much shorter social ride near Newent with an old work colleague and friend instead. Then it turned awkward, as it turns out the club had also arranged a shorter alternative ride for those who didn't fancy the big one. Hadn't seen my mate Simon since February though, so I stuck with my original plan.

I can thoroughly recommend some of the lanes around Tibberton, Newent, Highleadon etc, as they are amazingly quiet on a Sunday morning..... great for social riding where you want to ride two abreast and chat as you go. Only a slow and short 11.1 mile ride today, starting from Tibberton and looping around Upleadon, Brand Green and Highleadon, but very enjoyable not having to race to keep up for once. Think I may nip out for a "proper" second ride around my local lanes tonight to bring up my 1,300 miles for the year so far. Got a shot of this unusual church at Upleadon today:





Not sure I've ever seen a stone church with a half-timbered, brick and timber tower before. This was our turning point before heading back to where I'd left the car and then dashing back in time for Sunday lunch in Nailsworth. By this time the blue skies were disappearing and the black clouds were starting to roll in. Didn't stop these lovely ladies from loafing by the pool, sunbathing though:




Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, Donger.

p.s. (Ed) Just looked it up .... Saxon foundations, Norman nave and Tudor tower. Quite unique in these parts. Can't be too many churches like that in England.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2016)

Maybe French influence on the church steeple. Here is a French Colonial Church, Holy Family, built in Cahokia, Illinois, 1799, it appears to be poteaux sur solle construction. Built 1799, for the centennial of the parish. Those vertical logs are walnut.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2016)

I decided to get down to the New Forest today.






Some cows.






A shiny penny farthing.






The queen's peace fountain.







The M.P. for Southampton Itchen ( the guy on the far left, ironically).

A nice 30 odd miles done, and my lungs / ribs are finally back to normal.

https://www.strava.com/activities/584085938


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2016)

25 miles earlier this morning on the R.E.W Reynolds as the roads were damp when i set out .

Set off just after 5.20am and headed for Little and Great Harrowden,then Finedon,Burton Latimer,Barton Seagrave,Cranford,The Addingtons ,Irthlingborouh and finally back across town.

just got back in bed as my partner woke up ready to celebrate her birthday


----------



## mark st1 (22 May 2016)

Wasn't planning on going out today but after a man out sleep from the Fnrttc I fancied a bit of a spin when I woke up so an early jaunt out towards Windsor through the park then off to Ascot Bracknell Binfield Ruscombe Knowl Hill then a stop off at Velolife cafe at Warren Row for a coffee and a bolt for my seat post on the commuter which I threaded whilst cleaning it . Then a swift zoom home to clean the good bike and some chores to keep swmbo happy . No pics today far to busy lol.

Bang on 36 miles with 865 ft of climbing in just under 1 hour 51 mins with an avg speed of 19.5 mph.

https://www.strava.com/activities/583925189
Cheers
Mark.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2016)

51 miles the journey, Earlswood the destination. My first ride this week and my bike was back in stealth mode after removing the rogue niple from the back wheel the other night. I was in two minds as to do I go to Earlwood or into the Licky Hills, I set of and discovered there was a stiff breeze blowing and decided on Earlswood. After yesterdays rain I was surprised to see a bright and sunny morning when I got up, the lanes were surprisingly clear as well, I was expecting them to be a bit mucky after yesterday. It was a tad fresh first thing but warmed up nicely as the day progressed and I ended up over dressed. I followed my usual route out to Earlswood and it was hard work into the wind, I followed my usual route back home and was having fun in most places flying along with a tail wind. So thats a hard but enjoyable morning out on the bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2016)

Bit of a lumpy one today. Went out through Gosmore to Preston, then along Lilley Bottom Lane to Whitwell and the source of the River Mimram. Followed the river along past Codicote and Old Welwyn, then followed it and the B1000 to Hertford, where the Mimram joins the Lea and heads off to London. From Hertford, I came back through Bramfield and Datchworth.
That's 36 rather lumpy miles, as I had to cross over a few ridges.Longest ride I've done this year so far though


----------



## 13 rider (22 May 2016)

After yesterday's ride I noticed I was 72 miles short of 2000 miles for this year so that's the target. I had arranged to meet my mate Andy for an hour's ride . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley to meeting point in Cossington .Andy was there waiting that's a first .so up Humble lane and up the Wreake valley ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby then the drop into and the climb out of Ragdale back to Paudy lane then the back route to Seagrave and Sileby ,after a coffee at Andy's it was off solo Barrow on Soar ,Cotes ,Stanford on Soar ,Normanton ,Sutton Bonnington and Kegworth where I headed out on some new routes coping @tallliman comuting route up long lane to the edge on of Long Eaton then followed the cycle path to Castle Donington I must say the tarmac on the paths was a lots smoother than most off the roads I been on .up through Castle Donington and round the back of East Midlands airport and back to familiar ground into Diesworth ,Shepshed are I caught a couple out for a ride both also on giant defys so for a couple of miles we formed a giant owners ride chatting about bikes until they turned off .Back down Charley Rd to Beacon hill up and down the fast descent into Woodhouse then Quorn. Stopped on a bench in Quorn for a quick snack .Mountsorrel ,Rothley and Cropston quick check of the mileage and Im a bit so a loop in Cropston and back to Anstey still short so turned away from home to Groby then Newtown Linford and Home 73.13 in the bag at 16.2 mph in lovely conditions loads of riders out today again
Edit got home to find my mobile is properly dead so no strava


----------



## SteveF (22 May 2016)

Out with the BiL for a meander north of Brentwood, did a 69km loop in the end, which was very pleasant indeed.

A random Windmill piccie:





Managed to do 430m of climbing which was pleasing on some roads I've never cycled before (or driven for that matter) one hill brought us out right next to the Thatcher's Arms in Great Warley, would have been rude not to:






From there it's a lovely downhill for a couple of miles then on to the flat fens before another brief stop at the Fox in Orsett Heath...

https://www.strava.com/activities/584400633


----------



## gbb (22 May 2016)

Busy couple weeks so precious little cycling but out this afternoon, 34 miles at a brisk pace for me, put some effort in and managed just under 15mph average...still can't (and maybe never will now) open my lungs fully...breathe deep, you fill them and then there's like a little extra at the end...I can't get that last bit. Hey ho...

Lots of vintage cars out, mostly MGs, a good few vintage motorcycles, lovely smell from them...maybe 8 red kite, one massive one swooping in a field some distance away, two buzzard lazily circling woodland at Blatherwyke...
Peterboro, Elton, Wansford, Kings Cliffe, Blatherwyke, Bulwick, Southwick, Fotheringhay, Elton and back.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 May 2016)

16 miles in 1 hour and 11 seconds this morning, quick for me.
Off to Wales walking up hills the next few days, but will sneak the Brompton in and maybe get a few miles in.


----------



## Stevec047 (22 May 2016)

First ever charity event completed today decided to go big with the 50miles and survived thanks to @Lee gg who helped me around.

Feeling great no aches and pains so it's safe to say my body is adapting to bigger distances.

We may have been one of the last over the line but there is always next year to better my time.


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2016)

Having got back on a turbo last Friday (and Saturday) after my crash in late April it was time to test my now-healing ribs and hip on the road.

I persuaded my youngest to take me on a 6-mile test ride, which turned into 17 miles as I wasn't stopping when started. We rode to Pugney's water park near Wakefield for an ice cream.






It was a chance to test the Superstar Components wheelset as well, or at least the rear wheel. The result: a bit skittish on the road so best reserved for speed/track riding.

I'm tired and the ribs still hurt a bit over bumps but it's getting better. Slowly. Bib shorts appear to help the hip bursitis but I've only got 1 pair that's big enough, so I've been on eBay for more.


----------



## Firestorm (22 May 2016)

Another crack at the loop I have been doing for the past few weeks, added a bit more this time, and got up one of the "hills" a bit better than last time.
44.2 miles in 3 :14 with a massive 556 ft of bumps
thats an increase of 10 miles in 3 rides , but this one hurt a lot more.....


----------



## rugby bloke (22 May 2016)

Really good 60 mile loop. Loads of cyclists out - so many along one section that it felt like an organised ride.Sad to say all bar one of them were overtaking me ... I was just happy to average 15 mph over the first 40 miles. Could not quite keep it up over the final 20 - there are a few big climbs (by Northants standards).

http://www.strava.com/activities/584236464


----------



## Stevec047 (22 May 2016)

DCLane said:


> Having got back on a turbo last Friday (and Saturday) after my crash in late April it was time to test my now-healing ribs and hip on the road.
> 
> I persuaded my youngest to take me on a 6-mile test ride, which turned into 17 miles as I wasn't stopping when started. We rode to Pugney's water park near Wakefield for an ice cream.
> 
> ...


Well done for getting back out on the bike decent milage as well considering your still healing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 May 2016)

Two rides today, first a 25 miler with our lass to Watermead Park and back - took us just over 3 hours. She wasn't happy when I told her electric bikes have come on leaps and bounds 

Then a 40 miler on my own - took me under 2 and a half hours.


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Well done for getting back out on the bike decent milage as well considering your still healing.



Thanks. The "agreed mileage" with my wife and youngest was 6 miles. I just sort of forgot to turn round at the half-way point and told him I wanted an ice cream.

It felt really good to be back out.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2016)

Out with Wakefield Triathlon Club again this morning
Last weeks was a _'level 2'_ group (good beginners & intermediates, aka 'cake ride')

Today, I went with the _'level 3'_ group, fairly decent riders 
Although I was already suffering a bit on arriving at Pugneys, as I was the only one (out of 10) in bib-tights 
Plus, I was on the 'blue Ribble', so at least 5Ib heavier than any of theirs 

We had to keep regrouping though, by slowing down, or heading back to road junctions & hills 
Some of the hills, whilst nowhere near Rosedale Chimney, or White Horse Bank, split the group 
I wasn't last, on any climb (bar one, when I'd ridden on, to catch a rider, who's missed the turn) despite my stubbornness, in not gearing down too much, the lowest I used was a '19' sprocket (50/34 chainset) whilst most others were probably climbing on 25's & 26 sprockets 

I managed to keep pace, or pass some on the hills (it'll be the Gran Fondo next time, I'll be in shorts, & use the full cassette!) 
Graham, our leader was proudly wearing his 'Ronde van Calderdale' arm-warmers, so he's definitely used to steep hills 
'Ronde' = http://thehelloftheworth.blogspot.co.uk/ 


Come the end, & splitting of our ways, we'd (according to one Garmin) ridden about 45 miles (circa 15 to go for me to get home), & climbed about 3,800 feet 
Not bad for a few West Riding roads!!





I don't mind admitting, I was glad to get home, & take the bib-tights off







*NB;
1. *Graham, our leader was proudly wearing his 'Ronde van Calderdale' arm-warmers, so he's definitely used to steep hills 


*2.* I did suggest to Graham, persuading my buddy Mick (also a WTC member) to ride next time, Grahams phrasing was that Mick was a 'beast' (he's a GB triathlete, in his age-group)
Can't help but agree, when I've ridden with him - even when not racing

*3. *_'Level 4'_ is, apparently, a 'gel ride' (seemingly you need them!!)


----------



## Aravis (22 May 2016)

A curious day today. Very little traffic and hardly any cyclists - why? The forecast had been showing light winds, reasonable temperatures and scattered showers for a few days, and that's exactly what we got. The results of my efforts are shown here:

https://www.strava.com/activities/584477433

There was one particular road I've been intending to check out for some time, and it forms the cross-piece at the farthest extent of today's loop. It's always good to see familiar terrain from and alternative viewpoint, when everything can look so different. There is still plenty of oilseed rape around but I had none of the issues of last weekend and felt comfortable right to the end. At one point I passed a field where the muckspreader had been in action very recently, and it had a noticeably cleansing effect on my airways!

I now have a bike to clean!


----------



## derrick (22 May 2016)

Another Cambridge ride with the girls, Set of just after 8am this morning, Nice ride there little bit of wind but not that bad, Nice breakfast at the Copper Kettle, then a nice ride back to one of our local pubs, this time The Salisbury in Winchmore hill.Lovely day out.







https://www.strava.com/activities/584527889


----------



## Surlydave (22 May 2016)

A great day for a ride up to Darsham and back with Suffolk Ctc after the strong breeze on 
Saturday. We left Ipswich and headed northwards to one of our regular 11s stop at Snape 
Maltings. Our merry band continued through the RSPB reserve at Minsmere to Darsham.
The only thing of note on our journey was passing the convoy of trucks taking all the
equipment to the reserve in preparation for BBC Springwatch. Lunch was excellent, 
probably the biggest ploughmans I have seen. A quick tea stop at Hasketon followed.
In all just over 63 miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/584509398


----------



## toffee (22 May 2016)

Out on our road bikes today. Total of 39.7 miles at 14.5 mph. Speed seems to be going up with each ride. Seemed quite warm before we set out so I decided to take my base layer off. Half a miles down the road that seemed a poor choice as a cool wind wipped through my top.

Quite a pleasant ride, called into the community shop at Twyford for a tea a a slice of cake.






We had a few cyclists bust a gut to overtake a few times. Most notably the couple of roadies who over took us then immediately hit the brakes to turn right.

Legs felt the increase speed today but not helped by the 5 mile walk this afternoon. Fitbit has a lot to answer for.

Derek

PS Next weekends ride is a camping trip. Just hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2016)

Today's ride was on the tandem and early on was Mrs Daves first ascent over Chapel Hill from Haslingfield to Barrington, she did really well.
From there we went through Shepreth and Fowlmere before crossing the A505.
Our aim was Great Chishill, the highest point in Cambridgeshire, it's a long arduous drag. Toward the top are good views, augmented by the beautiful green manure crop of Phacelia








At the village we stopped at the church, it's becoming an obsession!




From here it's a great ride to Wendens Ambo, down hill, winding through quiet countryside.
Next came Audley End




We stopped in Saffron Walden at Bicicletta and had a nice bacon roll and a chat with a couple on solo bikes that hanker after a tandem, it's a cool thing to do..




A steady climb up to Ashdon and just beyond the village somebody said 'I'm getting tired'. I decided to ease off a touch, but I played deaf. Make nothing of it!

Once beyond Linton we took a quiet lane to Balsham, we had another big drag to climb up. Once there we sat in a field corner for some flapjack and a rest.








From Balsham to Cambridge there are a couple of long hills, but also some good slopes for a bit of speed.
We stopped in town for an ice cream, as did everyone else...




The bike is a Dutch WorkCycle ^^^
Just Madingley hill to scale and then home.
56.9 miles with 1,800' of climbing. Jo's longest and hilliest ride to date!

https://www.strava.com/activities/584502360


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 May 2016)

Yesterday was the Boudicca sportive with the three guys I'll be with on the club team at Ride London.

On what had threatened to be a lousy day ended up so nice I got sunburnt again,nicand easy start but things were getting harder than they should have been;was having to do a lot of effort on what should have been a releatively steady pace for me.
Started to get hot so layers were removed and realised something was affoot when free-wheeling on a downhill section everyone was flying past me like my brakes were rubbing.

So got to the first stop and guess what?yep brakes were rubbing

Suitably adjusted the rest of the ride was somewhat easier

Cracking route and a nice steady pace was kept as we got used to riding as a foursome meant I could appreciate the scenery and the many churches we went past.

Not the paciest 100 but enjoyable one and good training for the London ride were I think we'll be fine.

https://www.strava.com/activities/584642937

And all of us at the end with our finishers mugs,with a bloke photobombing on the right!(that's me third from left)


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 May 2016)

And today a light spin in along the Cam cycle path as a recovery ride;

https://www.strava.com/activities/585148232


----------



## Dave 123 (23 May 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> And today a light spin in along the Cam cycle path as a recovery ride;
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/585148232




I like the elevation profile on Strava. It looks epic until you see it was 10 metres!


----------



## Old jon (23 May 2016)

Another bright morning! Wonderful. Vague idea of a route, so off I go. The usual Holbeck and Hunslet faff, Water Lane’s Everlasting Roadworks have moved to the other side of the road. Cross the river at Crown Point Bridge, continue to Regent Street and wend my way along to the Oakwood Clock and up Boot Hill. Turn left at the top for Shadwell, another left for Slaid Hill, turn right there to ride along Wike Ridge. Through the village of that name, and East Keswick passing the Potts clock. Along the Harewood road to Collingham, turning left and then right along Wattle Syke up to the collection of roads and roundabouts that can, with luck, point you in the direction of Boston Spa.



A busy place this midday. I turned right for Clifford, followed by Bramham and Thorner, and after Sandhills turned left on Skeltons Lane, which leads nicely to my well earned spin down Boot Hill and, no rain as yet, the gentle trek home from Roundhay Road. A not so grand total of 33.4 thoroughly enjoyable miles, but don’t tell my legs!


----------



## john59 (23 May 2016)

After yesterdays downpour, I was glad to see the weather forecast for today was dry with sunny intervals. I decided to take a ride down to Holt and then back up through the Cheshire lanes, home. The traffic was light and the drivers considerate, which always helps to make for a nice ride.

Route.
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/585350221/embed/c64d7fcb8f39b4891b026806396a654103a45d07


Farndon Bridge. Wikipedia link.








School Lane Cottages, Aldford. Wikipedia link.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 May 2016)

It seemed to be a bit of a struggle getting out today but I eventually overcame that and headed out into a fairly brisk wind. That should help later I thought but for now I couldn't get the pace up. My pace suffered too on the climb to Acton Green but I dropped away from there into the Frome valley quite quickly. The ride over to Burley Gate wasn't as tough as usual and I was soon at Withington and heading for Larport.

Now I crossed the Wye at Mordiford and took to the lumpy run to Hoarwithy where I could recross the Wye. It was now a steady if up and down climb all the way to the top of the Marcles and a drop to Much Marcle. I was beginning to flag a bit now and that north wind was rearing its head again. It was just a case of dig in and keep at it. I did but the ups were getting harder. Fortunately the Castlemorton lanes gave me some shelter so I only had a few short sections of full on head wind. All good tho' with another few miles (67) bagged.


----------



## Stonechat (23 May 2016)

Finally reporting on yesterday 's velothon.

I had a start time of 8.11, and our cottage was though about 7 miles away, was about 10 miles by a realistic route. Started badly and got totally lost but arrived a little late but somehow sneaked in St the correct time.

Weather was cool and we were to have showers and a little sun.

Early part of the route was east towards Newport. Level ground and easy riding.
Then north and gradually hills started appearing. Still not too tough .

Then a few miles from Abergavenny we were stopped, there was apparently some problem ahead. We never found out what it was. After over 10 mins we restarted. Of course we were now cycling more congested, and reached the Tumble with too many people around. The climb was not hard but very long, 1200 gt or so. But it was hard picking a way through all the slower cyclists. Still could feel the effects of the effort In my legs.
The descent was wonderful and coming through Blaenavon, the applause and encouragement from onlookers reached a new and warm and enthusiastic level. Then a bit of a slog down eventually reaching Caerphilly, and the climb up Caerphilly Mountain started immediately.

Where most people cycled the Tumble, it seemed most were walking this. The gradient was tougher and legs tireder.

However made it up this too. From here it was mostly downhill into Cardiff and the finish. Still had to get back to our cottage, and I mangled the navigation again. More by luck than judgement got back on, though last part was slow

So did 116.5 miles @ 14.2 mph
Feet climbed were 6876 feet.

Official time for the Velothon was 6hrs 24 mins, could've been less without the delay.

It was unusual to be on closed roads though there were lots of other cyclists to contend with.

Saw a couple of peoplebeing treated by the roadside. Also one guy went off on the fast Tumble descent.

https://www.strava.com/activities/584568267


----------



## Jon George (23 May 2016)

Yesterday, I woke up at 04.30 and seriously thought about getting out for the long ride I'd planned the night before. I ended up getting out at 09.00 for a short 25 mile pootle to Felixstowe.  (Dunwich will have to wait.)

I decided to treat myself to a coffee and a bacon sandwich at The Ferry Café. (The crisps were apparently garnish.)
Please study the picture closely - this is what £6.75 buys you if you go where the tourists go. (I'll be back to my 'locals' site, later in the week.)


----------



## Katherine (23 May 2016)

A bit of good and bad day yesterday.
My second ever ride of 70 miles but it took all day with too many stops. I made it to Jodrell Bank despite the _ridewithgps_ route cues not working on my phone. So I had to keep stopping to check the route and still made lots of wrong turnings. Because I stopped so many times my legs never really got going. I had been looking forward to cycling there for the first time and I was so determined to get there, but in hind sight I should have turned round at Tatton Park and done a ride where I knew where I was going. Normally I don't mind when I can't keep up with the faster group as we meet up at the cafe stop but unsurprisingly,they'd left by the time I got there. I tried to send them a message from Tatton Park where I'd stopped to try and reset the route but no signal for me and when I got to Jodrell Bank I discovered that you have to turn your phone off anyway. Rather than have the same problem on the return, I set Google Maps on voice to direct me home but it was one of those weird all round the houses routes that had me struggling to know what it meant in a few places. However I did enjoy the country lanes as always and the beginning and end of the ride went well.

Anyway, I took a few pictures..

Some deer in Tatton Park






Saiing at Tatton Park







First glimpse of the famous telescope






In the cafe at Jodrell Bank, watching the rain.






The bike shed was flooded when I came out but the rain had stopped.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2016)

Jon George said:


> Yesterday, I woke up at 04.30 and seriously thought about getting out for the long ride I'd planned the night before. I ended up getting out at 09.00 for a short 25 mile pootle to Felixstowe.  (Dunwich will have to wait.)
> 
> I decided to treat myself to a coffee and a bacon sandwich at The Ferry Café. (The crisps were apparently garnish.)
> Please study the picture closely - this is what £6.75 buys you if you go where the tourists go. (I'll be back to my 'locals' site, later in the week.)
> ...


For £6.75, I would at least expect a little umbrella in the coffee, and plastic sword skewering the bacon sarnie!


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 May 2016)

Gorgeous morning although a bit chilly and a good ride in to work;was that bit earlier so A10 was relatively quiet and the Cam cycle path too,just a couple of rowing coaches and some runners/joggers.

Turned on to the path at Waterbeach and as I approached the river saw the mist over the water lit up by the sun so had to stop for a quick pic;






Pity I had to go to work but needs must I suppose.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2016)

Jon George said:


> I decided to treat myself to a coffee and a bacon sandwich at The Ferry Café. (The crisps were apparently garnish.)
> Please study the picture closely - this is what £6.75 buys you if you go where the tourists go. (I'll be back to my 'locals' site, later in the week.)



Good grief!!
There used to be a café (closed about 2 years ago), up in Otley, where it was always said that £5 would buy you an uneatable amount of food, & then be able to ride up the hills, be it east, north, or south
NB; it closed because owners were retiring, & (allegedly) offered a good sum of money for the site, not due to charging insufficient to cover costs

No date on the photo-file, but this was their price-board; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/photo-of-the-day-cyclist-friendly-cafés.200246/#post-4270876


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 May 2016)

Same 2.3km urban commute on the streets and cycle paths of central Copenhagen as every working day.


----------



## Old jon (24 May 2016)

This sunshine just keeps happening, and I keep taking advantage of it. Otley seemed a good idea, high enough in the Wharfe valley for it to be visibly a valley, so hills and scenery come for free, if sweat costs nowt. So its hi ho Holbeck and Office Lock for the towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road and the journey through Headingley to cross the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Straight on, through Bramhope and turn right at the Dyneley Arms and that wonderful swoop down Pool Bank, then along the valley bottom road to Otley. I must have been feeling fit or daft or something, I decided to go on to Weston, in fact almost into Askwith, where I saw a good looking spot to eat and drink, so that is what I did.

The only way is back, or on to Denton Bridge to cross the river and ride the main road back to Otley. Little to be seen except traffic, I would rather be up the valley side a bit, so straight back to Otley.



Up the Leeds Road out of there, turn right just past the puritan chapel in Bramhope for the up and downery to the top of Cookridge, from where it is downhill most of the way back through Headingley, Kirkstall and back on the towpath to return to Office Lock and that little bit of Hunslet to cut through to get me home after 34.3 sunny and breezy miles. Smile time.


----------



## Spartak (24 May 2016)

Got out at lunchtime for a quick ride. One of my favourite loops heading out of Bristol towards Hinton, but avoiding climbing up onto the Cotswold Escarpment instead going thru the villages of Dyrham, Doynton & Upton Cheyney before heading back on the Bristol/Bath cycle path. 

Very enjoyable 30 kms in warm sunshine.


----------



## Jon George (24 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There used to be a café (closed about 2 years ago), up in Otley, where it was always said that £5 would buy you an uneatable amount of food, & then be able to ride up the hills, be it east, north, or south


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 May 2016)

A couple of commutes to report: Yesterday I used the knockabout bike and with fresh legs due to not having ridden over the weekend and a bit of a tailwind enjoyed a nice fast run in to work during which I passed the 2000 mile mark for the year to date. There was the local cycle forum meeting to attend on the way home which meant having to press on a bit to get there in good time but again the bike seemed to scoot along pretty nicely and by the time I did get home I was showing a 14.5 mph moving average which is pretty good on this bike.

Today I used the Raleigh as it was nice and sunny out with a light wind and again set a good pace on the way in to work. By the time I headed for home the wind had picked up a bit and was an easterly which is a tailwind most of the way home. I chose to take the shorter route which has more traffic but is flat and with that tailwind meant cruising at 20 to 25 mph for the first 3 miels or so. After that it's a bit more lumpy and slower to ride before a mostly flat final bit where I can get the cruising speed up again.

Until today my personal best for this particular round trip has been just under 15mph and I've been wanting to get it over that figure, so it was quite pleasing to have completely blown away the previous best with a 16.5 mph average.

The legs are a bit tired now so I think it'll be back to the usual more sedate pace for tomorrows commute.


----------



## Donger (24 May 2016)

A non working day for me today, so I did a little (26 mile) loop in the sunshine to get my midweek cycling fix. Decided I needed to get some hills in, so I headed off up the A4173 Stroud Road up Horsepools Hill. Just before the crest of the hill another cyclist overtook me silently and shot off down the other side towards Pitchcombe. He could have his little victory. I was turning right and carrying on climbing up Rudge Hill and on towards Whiteshill. At Whiteshill, I thought the alpacas were looking a bit scrawny today. Looks like they've all just been sheared. I could watch them for ages.





Dropped half way down the hill before hanging a right into my current favourite place, Ruscombe and took a few pictures.




I can't believe I never knew the place existed until a few weeks ago. It is even nicer dropping down the valley than it was climbing up it.




Just before reaching the bottom of the valley at Paganhill, I got a good view of Selsley Church in the (hazy) distance. We will be climbing up to that next week when we host the Caerphilly CC for a return visit. 




Bombed back through Stroud, getting through the traffic near the M5 with ease this time. (Can be horrible). Back home via the lanes between the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal and the River Severn. Predictably the swing bridge over the canal was open again for yet another pleasure boat when I got to Frampton.



This is one of the more automated swing bridges around here. You can see some of the cog and rail mechanism in this shot. Some of the others (on quieter roads) are still of the hand-cranked variety, and are quite laborious. This one has a road surface and a pavement on it, so I was able to ignore the "give way to oncoming vehicles" sign and sprint away over the bridge on the pavement, and I didn't get caught by any cars until I reached Saul, about half a mile away.
Back home and hosed now. Looking forward to my next ride already. Might just squeeze a little one in tomorrow.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Goonerobes (24 May 2016)

Manflu & a hideously runny nose stopped me going out on the bike at the weekend so yesterday I had a rare Monday morning ride around the forest just to get some air & clear a stuffy head.

It was only 26 miles but I did have the pleasure of seeing a one day old donkey who, whilst still a little wobbly on his feet, was attracting a fair bit of attention from anyone passing......





Today, & feeling a lot better, saw me go on a slightly different ride to my normal midweek sorties & go to the only Strava category 4 hill within 20 miles of home, in between Whiteparish & West Dean. The south side is straight forward enough averaging just 4% but for some bizarre reason upon arrival at West Dean I decided to turn back & do the north side which whilst only short peaks at 12% & my lungs, that had been coughing & spluttering all weekend, certainly let me know it wasn't a particularly good idea! (although I did set a PR on the steep bit)

Todays animal was this rather large pig seen wandering the New Forest.......





And I also found out that there used to be a canal running from Salisbury to Southampton which whilst now mostly overground was being guarded by one of the figures put out for next weekends West Dean carnival..





https://www.strava.com/activities/586417280/overview


----------



## Alex H (24 May 2016)

A short ride today - 19km, preceded by a long drive, 700km, to get here . We are in Freiburg-im-Breisgau in the SW corner of Germany and we have come to try out a Hase Pino tandem. Unfortunately the weather is not too good today and it starts raining as we make our way out of Freiburg into the hills to the South. It's the first ride on a proper bike in 2 1/2 years for my wife, who is recovering from a hip replacement. So I figure I'm probably doing 70% of the work and it shows . As you can see from the route profile below, it was a bit steep in places, but it gave the bike (and us) a good workout. We were so impressed with the bike, we have ordered one, but will have to come back to collect it (oh no!, not _another_ holiday!)

Rainy hills south of Freiburg






Wet tandem






Route


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 May 2016)

Just had a superb evening ride out with son in law..18.5 miles and nearly all off road..everywhere is so dry.
run keeper said 1065 cals burnt so im having a chocolate chip muffin and a mug of tea to celibrate..
i felt a bit done in after a day digging yesterday and 100 slabs laid today..but i feel fantastic now..them endorphins are wonderful thingies..nettle rash galore..not so good


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2016)

A nice evening 20 mile ride tonight , up the mad mile along to Sywell down through Ecton then past Billing Aquadrome and up to Cogenhoe along towards Whiston where the A45 road club were just packing up .

From there headed home towards Earls Barton , Mears Ashby and back in to the boro


----------



## derrick (25 May 2016)

A nice little loop of essex and Hertford with a mate, weather was a little nippy this morning,the roads were a bit busy as we set of at 8am, catching the rush hour. but once out of Waltham cross the traffic eased, onto the essex lanes out towards Epping then to Ware across to Hertford up to Potters Bar and home.Trying to get a few miles in this week. total so far about 96 miles. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/587374614


----------



## derrick (25 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Did you pass a slow cyclist in a black jacket going south on the A1000 out of Potters Bar? He was riding a blue Bob Jackson? It would be just before 11.00am.


Yes we did going up towards the Duke of York. I did say good morning. Did not realize it was you.


----------



## derrick (25 May 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I was daydreaming and said hello but didn't realise that it was you either. I thought about it and nearly turned into Drury Road where you seemed to have stopped - but I was feeling cold and decided to carry on through Barnet.
> 
> I'm sure we'll see each other again soon


Had to stop as the phone rang. Thought it was the wife. turned out to be someone selling wills. Sure we will bump into each other one day.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Same 2.3km urban commute on the streets and cycle paths of central Copenhagen as every working day.


As above. 

This could get boring, given I've been doing it most working days since mid-summer last year, apart from occasional trips to Malmo and Stockholm


----------



## Old jon (25 May 2016)

A cooler morning than recently, but its only weather, infinite supplies of that stuff, so off south of Leeds I pedalled. South means I get the delightful ride through Hunslet before the climb up to John O’ Gaunts. Only slightly tongue in cheek, at ten a.m. there is very little traffic in Hunslet, OK the view is not the best, who gets everything? So, Woodlesford, Swillington, Garforth, I was not looking forward to the cliff but it was soon over. The wind was becoming a bit of a nuisance, and I could not make up my mind about the rest of the route. The lazy grey cell won, I turned off the A 63 for Micklefield, rode through there and turned right on the B 1217 to pass Lotherton gates.



The showers started about now, so left turn for Aberford, a right and a left to point towards Barwick, Scholes and my average navigation to reward me with a quick WHIZZZZ !! down Boot Hill. A whole thirty one point six miles in the day, and if I was not smiling at the end, blame the rain.

Smiling I was.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 May 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> As above.
> 
> This could get boring, given I've been doing it most working days since mid-summer last year, apart from occasional trips to Malmo and Stockholm


tbf, at least in the evening I'm going the other way and about 300m is a different route.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 May 2016)

Time for a longish one so off I went. But crikey it was cold. There was a brisk blow from the North East and the sky was grey. Nothing for it but to get on with it. Fortunately my route kept the wind to one side most of the time as I took the standard run over to Childswickham. Now it was time to face the music as I turned North and took the wind on along the draggy road towards Bidford. The plan was to turn east again and so I did but was beginning to struggle a bit on the ups. Soon tho' I could see Stratford over the way and I knew I was close to Clifford Chambers and the cafe.

Refreshed I looped back to Welford and crossed the Avon to take on some lanes which are unfamiliar. Lumpy they were and the lane by Exhall was a lovely find. All too soon I was back in known territory but with some assistance from that wind. Legs were beginning to notice the ups now although I surprised myself by cresting Kinnersley bank fairly easily. Just the standard run back from Upton meant a bit more headwind before I checked my average speed. Not a bad pace (15.6 mph) for a longish one (87 miles) methinks. Well for this old codger anyway.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2016)

Yesterday, I went out on the full suss for an off road ride in the general direction of Salcey Forest.
After heading through Billing Aquadrome, I wiggled the bike through a silly iron gate at the back of the site t get over the River Nene and up to Little Houghton. Instead of my usual left or right turn there, I rode up a no through road that had been cut off by the bypass. Having not been up there before, I was pleasantly surprised to fine a cracking bridleway going in the general direction of coffee and cake!






It was actually quite a good surface to ride, but some parts would be a claggy after much rain. Yesterday, however, was reasonably warm and dry.

Apart from one short stretch, the trail was easy to follow, but I did end up on a footpath across a wheat (I think) field for a 100 yards or so, into Hackleton. From there, it's only a mile or so to Salcey via Piddington. 
Before refreshments though, I did the 5 mile circuit and found yet another new bit on a bridleway I've only ridden a short way on due to excess mud at the time.






The amount of times I've been round there and I've never found this bit!






I've never understood this 'eating cake with a fork' thing... Still, it worked 






Back home on 30 enjoyably warm miles, with very little muck to wash off the bike, and some new places discovered.

https://www.strava.com/activities/586464133


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterday, I went out on the full suss for an off road ride in the general direction of Salcey Forest.
> After heading through Billing Aquadrome, I wiggled the bike through a silly iron gate at the back of the site t get over the River Nene and up to Little Houghton. Instead of my usual left or right turn there, I rode up a no through road that had been cut off by the bypass. Having not been up there before, I was pleasantly surprised to fine a cracking bridleway going in the general direction of coffee and cake!
> 
> View attachment 129631
> ...



It looks like you've got some really good off roading where you are, one of these days I'm gonna come up there.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2016)

CarlP said:


> It looks like you've got some really good off roading where you are, one of these days I'm gonna come up there.


If ever you head this way, let me know! There are plenty of bridleways and several off road places that are not well known. Harleston Firs are a blast as well but quite busy with dog walkers and horse riders.


----------



## gavgav (25 May 2016)

Not been getting out much since the early May holiday, due to other plans at weekends and my new job meaning late finishes at work, so nice to get out this evening for a short ride.

Took the cycle paths up to Sundorne and then through the estate that leads to the river towpath and the Quarry Park. Up though Kingsland and then along more cycle paths to Oxon, where I had to nip into an estate i'd not been through before, due to works blocking the cycleway.

Took some roads I hadn't ridden my bike along before, including Racecourse Lane, which can be a rat run but wasn't too bad this evening, before winding my way through Radbrook. Loads of traffic here at the moment, due to the major 18 month roadworks that are shutting road after road in Shrewsbury.

Took Nobold lane, climbed up through Nobold itself and then through Meole Brace, where I came across Evelyne from work and had a quick chat to her, before heading home.

Not much to report other than where has the warmth gone?! Grey and freezing  here today meant trousers and layers were back 

13.4 miles


----------



## Osprey (25 May 2016)

A day off work so decided to take the Van Nic up into the hills. Started in the town of Neath, and immediately faced with the first ascent Cimla, only given as a 6 - 8% gradient ( felt a lot steeper to me) but at just under 2 miles long, it was a fair warm up. A long descent takes you to the start of the Afan Valley which slowly climbs and meanders up the pine tree clad valley. Passing the village of Blaengwynfi starts the ascent of the Bwlch, 4.5 miles of climbing 9 -14% which surprises me as again it felt a lot steeper. The wind and cold temperature at the top made me regret wearing my shorts on the long descent down into the valley and the town of Treorchy. A short ride up the valley through the town of Treherbert and then the climb of the Rhigos starts. A 5 mile climb of 8 - 14% but wonderful panoramic views only spoilt by the new windfarm which is under construction. A steep descent through a couple of hairpins then a long descent back to Hirwaun then another descent down into Glyn Neath then a nice flat run down the Neath Valley back to Neath. 44 miles but with 3700 ft of climbing felt a lot more. Really enjoyable and cant wait to get out again.











Rest stop on the Bwlch



Rest stop on the Rhigos.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2016)

11.4 miles the distance today, over by Normal and back, and the University. Fine weather, although storms are expected. Many a cyclist out there for a weekday when all the students are gone. Brisk winds and the weather turning downhill. Warm.
86F
29C
Winds S23 G30
Relative humidity 53%
Barometer 29.96
Sunny, turning cloudy and threatening.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 May 2016)

Bit of a blast this morning,need to do some harder riding rather than the steady endurance stuff.

So suitably inspired by Daniel Oss and co from watching the Giro last night tried to keep a good push going on most of the ride in;was a bit chilly and even a bit of drizzle at times with a slight headwind in places so pleased with a tad under 32kph average.

https://www.strava.com/activities/588321512

A suitable warm down roll then through the city to the Espresso cafe for a deserved(well I think so)coffee and date cake.

https://www.strava.com/activities/588321512






Then a roll down Mill Road to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/588321494


----------



## Spartak (26 May 2016)

Nice ride out on the MTB this morning. 
Along the Dramway path to Longwell Green & back via various tracks and trails.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2016)

50 miles the journey, Hatton Locks the destination. A far from routine Thursday ride this morning, though it was my usual route to Hatton Locks, I've broken a spoke on the rear of my geared Eastway bike again so todays ride wa a fixed wheel ride. Now I haven't been on the fixed for a couple of months but after a couple miles to get used to it again I was enjoying flying round the lanes, spinning fast down the hills and steaming up them. But just the other side of Chadwick End I got the familiar bump de bump bump de bump from the back, I'd had a visit from the puncture fairy, a quick tube change and I was on my way, but a couple of miles down the road the tyre looked a bit soggy, a stop for top up and I was on my way again, but a couple of miles down the road it was looking soggy again but I decided to push on to the cafe and it stayed up and I got to the cafe OK. I decided on a shorter route back home, back though Haseley Knob, past the Honiley Boot and on through Temple Balsall to Balsall Common and my usual route back into Coventry. The few puffs of air I put into the tyre at the cafe got me home and the tyre has stayed up all afternoon so I think an investigation is called for later on, I'll have to decide on leaving the tube in or changing it, decisions, decisions decisions!


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2016)

Another ride while still in Wales and a shorter one.

Due to almost non existent broadband was unable to plan a route, so managed to contrive a loop with a minimum of main roads. About 7.5 miles, did two loops and another short loop.

Terrain round here is very hilly, managed to avoid any killer hills.

20.85 miles @ 14.9 mph 
1322 feet climbed so over 60 feet per mile, so that speed is OK.

Will upload as possible, when home


----------



## Smithbat (26 May 2016)

I thought I would add a couple of extra miles on to my short commute. I got a bit carried away and just kept going. 10 miles later I finally came home after going all round the outskirts of town.


----------



## gavgav (26 May 2016)

Just a very short ride, to take my bike up to @Rickshaw Phil for it's pre summer service. Just a few niggles with brakes, bearings, etc, to sort hopefully!

Took the indirect route through the nearby estate and then round the village, before arriving at phil's.

4.7 miles


----------



## Dave 123 (26 May 2016)

Just a quick loop around the Eversdens tonight. One hour and one second according to my Garmin.
There weren't many people out this evening. The most impressive thing I saw was a hare. He popped out of a hedge 10yds in front of me, paused, then carried on to the other side of the road. Not a care in the world. Lucky hare!

https://www.strava.com/activities/588973280


----------



## Gert Lush (26 May 2016)

Been trying to get some more miles in my legs and a lot more hills! So cycled home from work, only two miles. Sat around charging my phone for safety reasons and then set out with no where specific in mind at about 6.30pm. Just stayed around Weston and hit up some of the hills and then got bored of cycling around the same area so rode up the sea front. Rode past Weston bike night, always a huge turn out, shame mine doesn't fit in! Then just looped around through Hutton and Banwell before making up the the extra miles to hit 20miles.

20.03miles
14.8mph avg
1,004ft elevation

https://www.strava.com/activities/589013917


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 May 2016)

I joined the Forest boys tonight for the first GlosVelo outing for me this year. There were 25 or so riders ready for the off. Climbing was the theme (~3000 feet). We had several long climbs on the route as well as some new roads for me. I was the oldest rider but not the slowest thankfully. Lots of new riders have discovered GV. It's great to see the club thriving and attracting more members. It was great to catch up with the guys again after some time as I don't see them through the winter. The GV Tour is in everyone's thoughts now. About 4 weeks to go.


----------



## derrick (27 May 2016)

Made arrangements to go for a little drink tonight with a few friends, The pub is only a couple of miles away, it was to easy to go straight there, so we thought we would take the long way round. So 61 miles latter we found the pub, really good ride with Dom and Paul, we then met up with my other half Deb and a friend Sara who had done there own ride this evening, We arrived at about 8pm left about 10-30. Great evening with cycling buddies. Life is so good.
https://www.strava.com/activities/589177175


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2016)

My ride today, and first one of the week, was a princely 1.2 miles round the block to see if the legs were working well enough for an MTB ride tomorrow with the kids.
Just returned from North Wales, not for the Velothon, but for hill walking. June 2013 saw me at the peak of Ben Nevis, having done Snowdon in 2012, and Scafell Pike in 2011. 2 weeks after getting down from 'The Ben' I found myself in hospital and the next 2 years or so were hell.
This was my return to health, and the biggest sense of achievement so far. A view from the top of Cadair Idris.


----------



## gbb (27 May 2016)

Day off in lieu, working the weekend so be rude not to get out there eh.
41 miles, meandering from Pboro, toward Elton then down towards Alconbury, turn towards Hammerton, Sawtry and all over the place...just where my nose took me.
Got the wind direction wrong again...had to do the last 10 miles with a headwind..and it's a bit breezier out there than I expected.
Sunny, english countryside, lots of birdlife, peace and quiet...what more could you want ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/589595032

A lovely day for a ride, 40 miles to port Solent and back





Yipeeeee.





Coffeeeeeee.






Boatyyyyyyyy (Mc. Boat face).







Lovelyyyyyyy view from the top of Portsdown hill..


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2016)

A short, but fun ride this morning. My 9 yr old daughter has been known to complain when I take my son to Swinley Forest to do a spot of Mtb'ing, so as they have an inset day I took them both. We did the green loop twice, and then the first 3 blue sections before she decided it would be better when she's bigger....
3.2 miles, and great to ride with the kids.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 May 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride today, and first one of the week, was a princely 1.2 miles round the block to see if the legs were working well enough for an MTB ride tomorrow with the kids.
> Just returned from North Wales, not for the Velothon, but for hill walking. June 2013 saw me at the peak of Ben Nevis, having done Snowdon in 2012, and Scafell Pike in 2011. 2 weeks after getting down from 'The Ben' I found myself in hospital and the next 2 years or so were hell.
> This was my return to health, and the biggest sense of achievement so far. A view from the top of Cadair Idris.
> View attachment 129787




Good post @cosmicbike !


----------



## Old jon (27 May 2016)

Ever since I bought the Garmin, three weeks ago, and found out it would produce a map of where I had ridden, Blue Pig Pond ( AKA Eccup Reservoir ) has featured on the map. I decided to try to centre it on the map today. To approach Eccup from the west seemed a fair idea, so ride to Holbeck for the towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road to Headingley to Lawnswood, cross the Ring Road and turn right for Adel at the next traffic lights. Through Adel and continue straight on to King Lane, turn right and then left on Alwoodley Lane, follow that to Harrogate Road and turn left again. Just over the brow of the rise is a left turn for Eccup, which takes you across the dam wall and through the village, then on past the New Inn to Weardley and the A 659. I bravely turned right here and right again at the A 61, and climbed Harewood Bank for the first time on a bicycle in almost 50 years. Loads of fun and heaving lungs . . .

Turned left at the top to head towards Collingham and about halfway there found a road to the right signposted East Keswick. Away along that I went,



another climb to East Rigton and the A 58 which I happily rode homewards along ‘cos it provides another grin factor 7.5 descent of Boot Hill and a trundle past the Oakwood Clock and home. The Garmin that started this said 30.58 miles ridden and 444 metres climbed. It used to tell me in feet, do you think it has caught metrication?


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2016)

First ride since last Saturday. 

Out on the road bike through familiar territory, but just wanted to see how the legs coped.
Up the hill to Scholes, then Barwick and the lumpy road to Aberford. Up the hill to Lotherton Hall and on towards Sherburn, taking the Saxton turning and then a right in the village and out to Barkston Ash.
From there it was the long straight Common Lane to Church Fenton, then the lane around Leeds East Airport, over the East Coast mainline and into Ryther.
So far the day was warm, but overcast with no sign of the forecast sunshine. The breeze was from the east, so had been in my face as far as Ryther, but it was very humid the moment that you found a sheltered spot.
There were lots of flying pests out too. Bloody loads in fact and it's virtually impossible to breathe through your nose when you have hayfever...
Anyhow, turned left for Ozendyke and Ulleskelf and the breeze was now at my back - there was some forethought went into todays route you know. 
The run along Raw Lane to the A162 was much nicer with a touch of wind assistance  and then it was the busy A162, before peeling off through Stutton as the sun finally burned through and up the hill onto Garnet Lane over the A64. I stopped on the bridge to take my jacket off and marvel at the queuing eastbound traffic that was barely moving as far as the eye could see in either direction. Anyone would think it's a bank holiday weekend...
Anyhow, where would you rather be - enjoying the country lanes on your bike, or festering in a tin box in this queue?




Back in the saddle and off up Garnet Lane and on towards Bramham, turning right at the top of the village for 'the windmill' and on to Clifford, where a plum in a Range Rover was coming round a blind corner in the middle of the road. Fortunately I was paying attention even if he wasn't.
A quick loop around the village, resisting the temptation to stop at Clifford Fisheries who were just getting ready to open and down the hill to Bramham, before climbing up to Paradise Way where I stopped for a drink and another pic:




From there it was over the A1(M) bridge and the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane and then the lumpy but scenic route along Carr Lane out to the A58.
A quick half mile downhill squirt along there and left onto Coal Road and up the hill, then local roads to home.
If I'd got a camera on the bike I could show you the worst piece of driving I've seen in a long while, where a woman in a Peugeot coming towards me didn't want to wait for me having right of way through some traffic calming chicanes and just drove through with her nearside wheels in the the cycle lane, bouncing her offside wheels up onto the chicane island like it wasn't there...

Anyway....
*35.90 miles* (57.77km) in *2hr 30m *at an average of *14.3mph* and with *1,630ft* climbed. After the disappointment of last weeks abandoned ride, that's another metric half in the bag which will do me very nicely.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2016)

For a change, todays ride, posted today!

Having finished my decorating chores yesterday evening, rather than have them drag on into today, I had the chance to pop out for a bit of a pedal once Mrs Pete released me from my domestic bliss. As I'm out for a longish off-road ride tomorrow, I only fancied a shortish one today, so I headed up to Pitsford for a circuit of the reservoir. 
It was slightly busy, but not too bad. (Over the weekend will be best avoided, as it's Bank Hols, school hols and not raining!)

Whenever I go there, I take a buff to keep the flies at bay. There's millions of them at the moment, so a face guard is advisable. Also a cap under my helmet to stop them crawling around my head!






One of the wood carvings around the area. 






I didn't stop for any refreshments today, for a change, as I think I got caught up in a time-warp or summat! Still, I lived to ride another day..

The only thing that marred the pleasure of the day was an extremely close pass by a Volvo estate on the road from Pitsford village to Moulton. Worryingly, it seemed to have a brace of cycle carriers on the roof!! If, presumably, another cyclist can do this, what chance do we stand... 
Never mind, I posted the video on the Northampton Police FB page with a suggestion that they have a friendly word with the driver of WX10 BDX before he/she actually kills someone. (I await their response)






Back home, with no further issues, on 20 miles in lovely warm weather, with a bit of sun to cheer me up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/589631643


----------



## Donger (27 May 2016)

Osprey said:


> A day off work so decided to take the Van Nic up into the hills...... . Passing the village of Blaengwynfi starts the ascent of the Bwlch, 4.5 miles of climbing 9 -14% which surprises me as again it felt a lot steeper........ the long descent down into the valley and the town of Treorchy. A short ride up the valley through the town of Treherbert and then the climb of the Rhigos starts. A 5 mile climb of 8 - 14% but wonderful panoramic views ......A steep descent through a couple of hairpins then a long descent back to Hirwaun then another descent down into Glyn Neath then a nice flat run down the Neath Valley back to Neath. 44 miles but with 3700 ft of climbing felt a lot more. Really enjoyable and cant wait to get out again.



Great write-up and pictures, @Osprey. That looks to be almost exactly the ride @Banjo offered to do with me in August. Can't wait.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2016)

Popped out for an early mtb ride before the wife got up..lovely day ..17 miles and a toasted mushroom buttie to finish.
Some lads jumping off Milton ferry bridge into the river nene..lol brings back memories. .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2016)

Quick 20 mile spin before taking the Allez to the LBS to get the buckled rear wheel sorted. Turned out it was cracked in a few places 

New cheap set of wheels now on the bike and a set of hand builts coming my way Saturday 

https://www.strava.com/activities/590433962


----------



## Old jon (28 May 2016)

Thirty one miles today. Well known miles, to me, I may not have ridden them in this order before. Bank Holiday weekends have this strange effect on roads, drivers go and park on them, so I thought of roads that maybe would not have this odd attraction. The towpath to Viaduct Road seemed likely to be clear, and the view from anywhere on Viaduct Road is not enticing . . .

When I reached the top of Cardigan Road, some few motorists had caught the parking disease, but they were easily ridden around and after all, this is Headingley. The Ring Road at Lawnswood was easily crossed, and the trip to the outskirts of Bramhope went well. Turn right for Creskeld Lane, no room to park on the lower bits of that. It is a buzz, descending a hill like that, so in search of more buzz I turned left on the A 659 to Pool, turned right and crossed the Wharfe and took the next left, which took me to Leathley Bridge and across the River Washburn. The climb up to Farnley follows this, but at the top of a hill there is always the downhill. Not as nadgery as Creskeld Lane, but quick and bendy is all it takes.



The A 660 out of Otley was a bit harder work than I expected, I had intended the right turn through Bramhope and the climb to Cookridge. If I had not thought about it I would probably have done it, but anyway, I stayed on the main road, did the Headingley to Kirkstall drop and the quiet towpath trip home.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/590677173

34 miles completed in the humid weather today.






That is my new bike, which is one of these.


http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ultra-720-af-road-bike-ultegra-id_8331274.html

What an amazing machine. Full 11 speed Ultegra group set, amazingly light frame, internal routing, Mavic Cosmic wheels, Fizik arione saddle, just superb, I saved myself 4 grand over the Giant ( which is still gnawing away at me).







Harmony's little sister ( independence of the seas )





More small ships.

.


----------



## BrynCP (28 May 2016)

44 miles today, out to the coast and back. Managed over 17mph overall which surprises me as I haven't done many long rides this year.


----------



## Goonerobes (28 May 2016)

With possible thundery showers forecast for this afternoon the plan was to get out a little earlier than usual, however, like all best made plans that didn't quite happen as by the time I'd faffed around it was gone 9:30 & then by the time I'd got a mile in & realised I'd forgotten my drinks bottle (again!) it was normal start time!

Avoiding the touristy parts of the New Forest I exited to the north but not before I'd seen the slightly distressing sight of a deer with what looked like either a broken or deformed leg crossing the road just in front of me although touchingly he appeared to have a mate who waited for him to cross before they both headed off into the woods so maybe he would be okay?

A brief spell on the busy(ish) A338 was followed by the quiet country lanes of Wiltshire for the next 20 or so miles, up one of my regular climbs at Broad Chalke before trying out a new route from Martin to Cranbourne which whilst nice enough in the dry was slightly hillier & more gravelly than I'd have liked.

The final stint was through Fordingbridge & back across the forest for a pleasant 62.2 mile round trip with none of the forecast rain & no motoring incidents for a change so happy days!

https://www.strava.com/activities/590660482





All that room & they park themselves next to the road!?


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2016)

Two rides in two days? How did that happen? 

Out just after 8 this morning on the road bike (the hybrid must be wondering what it's done wrong...) with a mind to go for at least an imperial half, maybe more if the legs were up to it.

With that in mind I decided to head east where at least the outward journey wouldn't be overly tasking and where I'd have the wind at my back for the return leg. So, a rerun of yesterdays ride through Scholes to Barwick, where i headed right down Long Lane to Garforth, then up the A642 and on to Aberford, where I failed to set off the 'slow down' sign today. Back onto yesterdays route to Lotherton Hall, Saxton, Barkston Ash and the long straight road to Church Fenton, where for the first time in an age I actually saw some aircraft using Leeds East Airport. One landed, then 3 took off in the space of about 10 minutes as I cycled along the southern side of the airfield and up to Ryther, including a very nice looking blue biplane.
At Ryther I turned right and headed for Cawood, passing Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen before stopping at the lights in the village where another cyclists caught me for a chat while we waited. Took a left here and over the swing bridge, before taking another right through Kelfield to Riccall, where I rode onto NCN R65, the Solar Cycle Route for the 7 mile run up to York.
Stopped at Askham Bar P&R to use the facilities, then had an energy bar and took a photo:




Busy again, isn't it? Fortunately I found somewhere to lock the bike up...
Back on the bike for the noisy run alongside the A64 to the Askham Bryan exit, then up and back into the countryside.
*WARNING* - there are signs around Askham Bryan warning of the dreaded 'surface dressing' taking place from 07/06, weather permitting, including the on road up from the A1237 roundabout past the college and the road to Askham Richard - all good cycling territory that I'll be avoiding for at least a couple of weeks after that...
From there it's a straightforward and pleasant run along quiet roads through Healaugh and Wighill before picking up the turning to Thorp Arch where it gets busy again. Added a loop down through Walton to keep off the racetrack, sorry main road, and stopped for a drink at the delightful All Saints Church at Thorp Arch, taking this photo:




Off again, down through the village, the looped back up to Walton Road for the fun ride down into Wetherby, where I dropped down onto the riverside for an ice cream:




Swiftly demolished, it was the climb back up into the town, then across the bridge and up the hill to Wattlesyke roundabout, where I headed back under the A1(M) and down to Boston Spa.
Through the village, taking a right to head to Clifford, passing the chippy and resisting the temptation to stop again (I will do one day, they alway smell delicious!), before the quick descent to Bramham, climbing back up to paradise Way and over the A1(M) bridge and headed towards Thorner the long way round. As I got to the junction at Milner Lane, I stopped for a final time for another drink and to scoff a bag of Haribo Tangfastic;




From there it was familiar ground again into Thorner, then out to the A58 on the picturesque but lumpy and narrow Carr Lane. A quick scoot down the A58 and up Coal Road and I was really feeling it by now and with the imperial half in the bag started umming and ahhing with myself about was I really bothered about getting a metric century in as I was going to come up short if I went straight home from here...
You'll be pleased to know that I got a grip of myself and turned left up Skeltons Lane to do the right thing.
A right at the end, then a life and death charge along the A64 to the Scholes turning, before the worlds slowest re-enactment of the TdY sprint along Main Street and down to the Coronation Tree, before heading down Leeds Road and local roads up to home.

*63.05 miles* (101.47km) in *4h 39m* at a slower than I'd have liked *13.5mph*, with *2,158ft* climbed. I'm not sure if it was the remnants of the cold I've had this week, or hayfever but I struggled at points today so I'm pleased to have got another metric century in, although i don't think i could have done much more today!

That said, it was glorious weather once the sun burnt through, there were loads of cyclists out and hardly any numpty drivers, so all is good in the world.
The really good news though is that todays ride took me past 450 miles for the month of May, which is my highest monthly total ever and leaves me in with a shot of getting my first 500-mile month in. 




Now I'm off to soothe my aching legs with beer and burgers.


----------



## Jon George (28 May 2016)

Old jon said:


>




I see from your vid you apparently had two other cyclists who just whizzed past without a word, and a car driver who over-took you on a blind bend. Average day in the saddle, then @Old jon?


----------



## midlife (28 May 2016)

BrynCP said:


> 44 miles today, out to the coast and back. Managed over 17mph overall which surprises me as I haven't done many long rides this year.
> 
> View attachment 129930​



Nice . My 1970's stomping ground 

Shaun


----------



## Jon George (28 May 2016)

A very short spin out of 12 miles today to stretch the legs and get another ride in for my Ride-A-Day target for this year.
Nearly fell off my bike laughing when I saw this sign near Kesgrave ...


----------



## Stevec047 (28 May 2016)

So after last weekends biggest ever milage I decided to take a nice paced solo ride today and to just see where I ended up. No targets no pb bashing just enjoy the wilife fresh air and sunshine.


My legs are still a little tight from last weekend so the first few miles were a struggle but once I had warmed up and the legs stopped complaining I was in my element.

Heading out on my favourite stretch of road in to braintree and out towards great Leighs I felt really good. Took the road towards Felsted and stopped for a bite to eat and a rest just over half distance. Headed back towards braintree through Rayne and up the hill that causes me so much pain but today was a breeze starting in a higher gear than normal and dropping down as the legs slowed. Straight through Braintree and another quick stop before the final 10 miles home.

37.5 miles but wishing I had added another loop into the ride to push over the 40 mile mark.




All those people in their cars they have no idea what there missing.



Some may call it vandalism but there are some really lovely carvings going back to the 1800's just outside the Felsted church.


----------



## Bazzer (28 May 2016)

Took Mrs B to the airport at 5am today and a guilt free 55 miler resulted,  although this was only after a false start to return home to change my saddle to one from my hybrid, which has rarely been sat on Now I am sure, a little like using new running shoes for a marathon is not recommended, an unknown saddle for a longish ride is probably not recommended, but the saddle that came with my Cannondale has, for some reason, become really uncomfortable in the last few rides.Although quite frankly from the discomfort in my sit bones at the start of the ride, had there been a saddle shaped inverted hobnail boot in my garage, that would have gone on the bike.

Route looks like a 5 year old's etch a sketch picture





Nevertheless, after 55 miles at 16mph average, my sit bones were still feeeling comfortable, so a result


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2016)

I fitted a new rear mech, chain and cassette to my friend's bike. My ride today consisted of a couple of circuits if my local park checking the indexing.

What made it interesting is that I am 6'3" and my friend is 5 foot nothing. So I must have looked quite a sight on a bike that is just a little too small for me.


----------



## Old jon (28 May 2016)

Jon George said:


> I see from your vid you apparently had two other cyclists who just whizzed past without a word, and a car driver who over-took you on a blind bend. Average day in the saddle, then @Old jon?



Umm, yup. Thing about the camera, its in a waterproof housing, so the only sound it hears is through the bars, the lads did say 'hi' as they broke the sound barrier. The car driver, yup, education can only teach those who wish to learn.


----------



## Surlydave (28 May 2016)

A lovely day for a ride from Ipswich to and around north Essex. From Ipswich I passed through
Washbrook and on to Chatisham, the only fly in the ointment being the local council resurfacing
the first mile or so of my ride. A quick feed and drink stop followed at Stoke by Nayland. After an
hours loop around north Essex I was back in Stoke by Nayland sitting on the same bench as 
before!!
All in all a great day, 55 miles in under 4 hours with 1800ft of climbing in flat Suffolk.

https://www.strava.com/activities/590585403


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2016)

by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr
I had a nice ride of 10 miles today, as it was windy, and I had an amount of groceries on my bicycle. Very good weather, but few cyclists. I also saw these wildflowers, I think they may be Asiatic Dayflower.
85F
29C
Winds S24 G30
Relative humidity 53%
Barometer 29.91
Partly cloudy


----------



## Diggs (28 May 2016)

I faffed about this morning, drinking coffee and mooching round the kitchen, thank goodness I grabbed the arm warmers as a last minute thought. There's nothing quite like a couple of damp hours out on damp wet lanes to come back and find Billericay has been warm and dry. Only on the last hill into town did I start sweating in the sun.
Still it was a great start to a rather good day.


----------



## Goofball (29 May 2016)

Just a test run to see how it goes after sorting it out.

Couldn't see anything on the phone surface, so was taking them blind.


----------



## SteveF (29 May 2016)

A 70k loop out to West Hanningfield yesterday afternoon with the BiL ...https://www.strava.com/activities/591487658

Was looking forward to it but felt a little flat in the morning, coming down with a bit of a cold I think do decided to take it easy, however I it was difficult not to put in the effort so probably worked harder than I really wanted to.

It was lovely out there, a gentle breeze keeping the temperature "pleasant".

A well deserved break near the end of the ride at The Bell in Horndon-on-the-Hill, it's only a short hill into the village but near the end of the ride and helped to generate a thirst (Spitfire Gold one I have not had before):


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> by Mid-Life Cyclist, on Flickr
> I had a nice ride of 10 miles today, as it was windy, and I had an amount of groceries on my bicycle. Very good weather, but few cyclists. I also saw these wildflowers, I think they may be Asiatic Dayflower.
> 85F
> 29C
> ...





https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tradescantia


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2016)

I was up with the lark yesterday morning to meet a mate at 07:00 a few miles away. No idea why, but I woke up at 04:15 and slowly got going. I had already prepped the bike, and sorted my kit out as I don't usually do 'early'!
Nevertheless, I was out of the door by about 06:00 which gave me time for to take the longer way round to our meeting point. I was on 11 miles before we started our ride, and he was a couple of minutes late as he'd mislaid his padlock key.
My plan was to find an Off Road route from Northampton to Milton Keynes, and back. I took my OS map with me as some of the twists and turns are hard to find, but we didn't have the time to complete the mission fully. I know which bridleway to take for the final 10 miles next time though.
We did have to use a small amount of tarmac, but probably only a mile or so.

Our return route was via the canal towpaths through Stoke Bruerne and Blisworth, where the cafés were still closed due to the time of day.






But we manage did find a coffee even though the pub was still shut!
By the time I got home, for the first time, it was just before 11:00 but then I had to change clothes and bike, to pop back into town to buy Mrs Pete a birthday card and pressie for today. (the difference between my Full Suss and the old SS Pub bike was _fun_,but at least I can lock it up and still find it there when I get back!)





Finally finished on 58.5 miles in lovely weather 

https://www.strava.com/activities/590673418


----------



## Diggs (29 May 2016)

SteveF said:


> A 70k loop out to West Hanningfield yesterday afternoon with the BiL ...https://www.strava.com/activities/591487658
> 
> Was looking forward to it but felt a little flat in the morning, coming down with a bit of a cold I think do decided to take it easy, however I it was difficult not to put in the effort so probably worked harder than I really wanted to.
> 
> ...


Great spot for a bit of refreshment!


----------



## derrick (29 May 2016)

Good Saturday club ride. 11 of us set of for a wetish ride this morning, only light showers, still warm enough for shorts. had a little stop after about 9 miles for a bit of sightseeing, see strava pic. then set of again for a very enjoyable ride ending at bike Boutique for a chat and a coffee.
CC London rocks.
https://www.strava.com/activities/590731521


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 May 2016)

8 out today (Saturday) including Mrs 26 and me. It was good to see John G after a long time too. Steve E. called Newent so we took to the Castlemorton lanes for the route by Gadfield Elm. The light wind must have been helping as our pace was brisk even tho' the chat was flowing. We rounded by Oridge St to jink to Malswick and our cafe in Newent.

With the weather very pleasant we sat for al fresco refreshments. Then on to Shaw Common and Dymock. Mrs 26 was tiring so she decided to potter back at her own pace from Bromsberrow. We returned to the Castlemorton lanes and over the last 3 miles Mark ramped the pace up to line us all out.

Great little social outing today. The weather played nice too and it's a super time of year


----------



## derrick (29 May 2016)

SteveF said:


> A 70k loop out to West Hanningfield yesterday afternoon with the BiL ...https://www.strava.com/activities/591487658
> 
> Was looking forward to it but felt a little flat in the morning, coming down with a bit of a cold I think do decided to take it easy, however I it was difficult not to put in the effort so probably worked harder than I really wanted to.
> 
> ...


Always good to end a ride with a beer. Was looking to go to Hanningfield in a couple of weeks time. Not a bad little cafe there.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2016)

Nice 37 miles this morning to Onley and back via Sywell,Ecton Brafield , Horton,Stoke Goldington , Newton , Olney,Yardley Hastings,Castle Ashby, Earls Barton,Mears Ashby and home.


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2016)

Out this morning at 0830 forecast said sun later so shorts and short sleeved but put my arm warmers on .That was a good decision as it was chilly and windy and the sun didn't come out  so the arm warmers stayed on. To meeting point in Cossington via Anstey ,Cropston, Rothley the discovered the road from Rothley to Cossington head just been chipped got a cut on my calf where a car flicked a stone which caught me  .Got to meeting point Where Andy was waiting today we were joined by Steve who hadn't riden much since Xmas so Today would be a nice steady ride for me .Up humble lane and up the Wreake valley Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington,Hoby and Frisby on the Wreake. Across the A607 onto the rolling terrain around Gaddesby .Through Gaddesby and back across the A607 into Rearsby and back up the Wreake valley and back to Cossington then Sileby where Andy turned off for home .On to Mountsorrel me on the front dragging Steve along as he was now feeling it dropped Steve off then headed home via Rothley ,Swithland around the back of the park on then decided to do Warren hill my least favourite climb and through Newtown Linford and Home 36.95 miles in the bag at an overall 15.5 mph . Home having a coffee and cake to warm up . Again loads of riders out including several big bunches possible Syston Syclers


----------



## Jon George (29 May 2016)

44 miles today from Ipswich to a little village called Benhall. I was on the road by 7.30, but it was one of those days when I couldn't shake of that feeling of .. well, bleugh! (and I hadn't been out drinking yesterday).
I saw a weasel, and its always lovely to see the fields and countryside still flush-green, but that bleugh just wouldn't go away. Perhaps a couple of beers this afternoon will help.  I think I've earned them. 

I managed a picture - this at Bealings:-


----------



## Firestorm (29 May 2016)

Steady improvement again, same loop, stiff breeze, added a bit at the end
Longest ride yet, best average speed too.
46.2 @ 14.5

Saw a baby rabbit too, and some bloke wearing a pink jersey with Italian champion bands on it. not sure on that


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/591759504

My first Skyride Local, as a main ride leader. It went very well.

I then extended my ride with a few extra miles.
Then I went for a beer






It was a good excuse to test the new steed out properly.






That is a whole lot of bike, for a surprisingly small amount of money. It really is a superb bit of kit..


----------



## Keith Oates (29 May 2016)

Did a round trip ride from Penarth to Wick to Penarth which was approx 62 Kms. There was a blue sunny sky for the whole of the trip but the wind was fairly cold and mostly against me for the return leg, but I enjoyed the ride and saw quite a few other cyclists also out enjoying the weather.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDoctor (29 May 2016)

A leisurely 20 miles on the Brompton today. I do sometimes wonder if I could get by on N minus lots and just have the Brommie...
Anyway, 20 miles of little lanes out to Gosmore and back via the Wymondleys. Should have come back via Aldi as we're out of tinned tomatoes. And Irish Cream


----------



## Stonechat (29 May 2016)

Well a week on from the Velothon and needed another ride

Did a loop, going up Box Hill and returning via Ranmore Common.

Gave it a real go up Box Hill and was miffed to see it was only my second best time up there 9:min 26, 12 seconds behind PB
I should have eased up for a while befoprehand to give myself more =puff at the start!

Liked the route across Ranmore and reasoably hilly route

Halfway I was averaging over 16 mph, but there was a headwind for much of the return so speed tailed off a bit

44.8 miles ~(plus a bit for the cut off part)
Ave speed 15.7 mph
Feet Climbed 2080
https://www.strava.com/activities/591834908

A bit chilly at the start and sun out only at the end
Still a nice enjoyable ride


----------



## mark st1 (29 May 2016)

A ride out to meet me work mate to get him out before the L2B that he cleverly signed us up for lol. Went out early on me own for a big through Maidenhead Clivden up to Beaconsfield then down to Wooburn Green to meet him. Then headed out through Cookham up to Winter Hill where the views over Marlow are cracking






Then headed down a beast of a hill into Marlow and off up to Freith which seems a very popular cycling route. Stopped for a drink then through Lane End back down to Marlow and then through Bourne End back to Wooburn for a quick cuppa and a bacon roll at me mates. Left his back up through Clivden to Maidenhead Bray Holyport White Waltham and home. 
A very windy 53.6 miles with 1906 ft of climbing in 3 hours 29 mins with a 15.4 mph avg
https://www.strava.com/activities/591749752
Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Well a week on from the Velothon and needed another ride
> 
> Did a loop, going up Box Hill and returning via Ranmore Common.
> 
> ...



I like the climb up to Ranmore common. On last year's PRLS, I was inexplicably sent up there by the marshals, as far as I'm aware I was the only non pro who was. I never did find out why.


----------



## Surlydave (29 May 2016)

Second ride of the weekend, this time a quickish sprint to check out a new cafe
for a future ride. I am happy to report that Cafe Como at Brent Eleigh is well worth
a visit, excellent cakes and plenty of bike racks outside. see photo on attached
Strava stats.
If the weather is ok tomorrow I will try and make it a hat-trick of rides.
Many thanks to all of you who have liked my notes.
https://www.strava.com/activities/591802634


----------



## Old jon (29 May 2016)

Sherburn in Elmet had to be included in today’s jaunt around my local bit of Yorkshire, if only because it is at the right hand edge of my wall map. Hmm, from Long Marston at the top to North Elmsall there are six places on the right hand edge, only one of which I have visited on the bike. Something must be done !!

So, today, Holbeck and Hunslet, followed by the sweat up to John O’ Gaunts and the shortcut through Woodlesford. Turn left towards Garforth and cross both canal and river, followed by the climb through Swillington. Down to the roundabout at Garforth I could not persuade the van behind to overtake. I wanted to turn right . . . turns out it was carrying horses. Anyway, along the A 63 to the Boot and Shoe ( RIP ) and turn left on the B 1222 for Sherburn. All the way to the traffic lights, turn left to Barkston Ash, once there turn left for Saxton. I must have been feeling fit, I rode through the village on Main Street and up the two step hill to get out. Left for Lotherton Gates at the next junction and turn right for Aberford. Just after the crest of the rise is a bench on the left. I sat there munching and watching traffic on the A 1 down the hill. Travelling at about 10 mph.

Along to Barwick after Aberford, and on the climb out in the direction of Scholes I was out paced by a rabbit. About fifty seconds in on the video, just above centre screen.



The humiliation ! Beaten by a flop eared furry fugger. On foot ! Devastated I was. On to Scholes, bit of A 64 to Thorner Lane, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes to follow and a lift of the spirits with a super quick blitz down Boot Hill. Grin restored, cross Leeds and home having ridden 36.3 miles.

Note to self, rabbit stew on Wednesday.


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2016)

I used to have and ride a recumbent a few years back, a fantastic low racer which was as much fun as you could ever have riding a human powered vehicle. However, my knees just wouldn't and couldn't take to recumbent riding. So reluctantly I sold it on. One of my great regrets.

Mr @arallsopp , has a recumbent tendem, he's had it a while now and we have always said that we should head out for a ride. He popped round this morning riding the beast solo as we had decided on a short trip to Box Hill and back. It was a test to see if my knees would hold up to it.

Before heading out, Jnr wanted to have a go.. so we popped him on board (in his excitement he forgot his trousers and shoes, as one does ).







So all aboard and off to Box Hill





Being a stoker means you have to trust the pilot and his braking skills. It really is an odd feeling of not being in control of the bike, its brakes and gears. It didn't take long to get used to it though. My old recumbent riding skills all coming back. Leaning into bends at speed is wonderfully exhilarating. And for a machine that weighs a fair old bit, with 160kgs of human on board, we could cruise along at a cracking pace.

By the time we had got to the rolling lanes of the Chipstead Valley we where really flying along up, down and round the lanes.






A couple of tight, fast turns meant I was gripping on for dear life... turning off the GPS machine I had in my hand at the time... Are we going to make this turn? Phew.... just about... When it all goes right.. a high speed turn on a bent is a most magical feeling due to being so low down. You really feel the speed.

As per usual on our rides.. we took a wrong turning... no matter.. Walton On The Hill was a lovely village. Well worth a ride through... and back again when trying to get back on route. 

But back on route we got.. and it wasn't long before we were joining the Sunday Club Ride throng ascending Box Hill.










Box Hill isn't really a taxing climb, with the couple of switchbacks and a gradual, consistent gradient, you just throw into a comfortable gear and spin your way up. With 2 pairs of legs spinning away, Box Hill was climbed far quicker then if I was on my upright.

At the Cafe at the top.. it was as I expected..an always great sight, hundreds of cyclists.





After a coffee, a snack and all the usual questions Andy has to field about the Bent, it was time to head back. Down Box Hill, time to open up the accelerator and see how fast she can go. Well, there was a fair few other cyclists on the way down and a bit of motor traffic so we couldn't go as fast as what I think we could do, but we topped nearly 38mph anyway, without really trying. Once again.. thoroughly exhilarating. Back through the Chipstead Valley meant for rapid progress to home. But.. my knees were starting to play up. I had that same pain I had when I rode recumbent. A great shame as we did have plans of entering and riding the Bent in an Audax in a couple of weeks. But it's not going to be. Disappointing. My knees are just not made for Recumbent riding and they were telling me so once again.

Got home through some really crappy traffic meant a bit of stop/start which didn't help matters either as you need a fair old push to get the bike moving. Upon arriving home, Jnr wanted another ride, and Andy is not one to say no . So popped him back on the bike (this time with trousers and shoes) and they were off. Sheer enjoyment.











His legs needs to grow a little before he can be the pilot





All in all.. such a great morning cycling. Muchos Gracias Andy.
Only my knees telling me to keep to upright riding was the only downer.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 May 2016)

Only time for a quick 11 miles this morning, and early enough to be long sleeves with the Garmin showing 10 degrees C. Legs are starting to feel better following Tuesdays hill walking adventures.
Popped out again this afternoon for a steady little pedal with my daughter, so 17 miles today, and back to the commute tomorrow.


----------



## BrynCP (29 May 2016)

Just 30 miles today. Had intended for 40 but totally misjudged the weather - saw grey clouds and put on a base layer and a long sleeve Jersey, after 10 miles and the sun came out I was far too hot and uncomfortable.

Took in some roads I haven't ridden on since last summer.


​Unfortunately that includes the what I consider "cyclist unfriendly" roundabout that puts all straight on traffic into the outside lane with no easy way to get back into the cycle lane if it's busy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I used to have and ride a recumbent a few years back, a fantastic low racer which was as much fun as you could ever have riding a human powered vehicle. However, my knees just wouldn't and couldn't take to recumbent riding. So reluctantly I sold it on. One of my great regrets.
> 
> Mr @arallsopp , has a recumbent tendem, he's had it a while now and we have always said that we should head out for a ride. He popped round this morning riding the beast solo as we had decided on a short trip to Box Hill and back. It was a test to see if my knees would hold up to it.
> 
> ...


Interesting machine.


----------



## Donger (29 May 2016)

A tad under 50 miles for me today ... the return visit of Caerphilly CC to Gloucestershire after our visit to Wales on the last bank holiday. We threw in a bit of the very best that our area has to offer, some Severnside villages, a Stroud valley or two, a couple of proper climbs, some open Cotswold scenery and some lovely woods, with a great four mile long descent through Buckholt Woods, and down Nut Hill. Everyone seemed to enjoy it, and we had glorious sunshine all the way round.
My jinx with the canal bridges struck again, but it gave us a while to take a breather and a few photos. 




An inspired choice of cafe stop saw us take another breather in a Yurt (called the "Jolly Nice Cafe") after the big long climb out of Chalford. Jolly nice it was too. 




Funnily enough I was there yesterday, too, and came across the absolute doppelganger of @Banjo! Sorry if it was you, Banjo. Didn't want to make a twonk of myself by asking!
It was widely agreed that we will make this Kingsway/Caerphilly thing a regular event in future as both rides have gone down so well. Enjoy the bank holiday everyone. I'm off to watch the cheese rolling on Cooper's Hill tomorrow..... now there's a truly lunatic event for real headbangers. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## gavgav (29 May 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride today, and first one of the week, was a princely 1.2 miles round the block to see if the legs were working well enough for an MTB ride tomorrow with the kids.
> Just returned from North Wales, not for the Velothon, but for hill walking. June 2013 saw me at the peak of Ben Nevis, having done Snowdon in 2012, and Scafell Pike in 2011. 2 weeks after getting down from 'The Ben' I found myself in hospital and the next 2 years or so were hell.
> This was my return to health, and the biggest sense of achievement so far. A view from the top of Cadair Idris.
> View attachment 129787


Superb! Well done


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2016)

Today's ride was from my mums house. We met up with my brother Pete, his wife Lyn and her cousin Helen. After a couple of miles we were out through Ellesmere Port and into Cheshire loveliness, and bugger me it was looking fantastic today!
Out through villages like Mickle Trafford and on to the ice cream farm at Tattenhall. Although ice cream was had this was the low point of the ride. It's just a commercial honey pot these days.




Mrs Dave and an old cow....

Back on the bike and a slightly different route to Mickle Trafford.
We had another stop at the end of the greenway at Meadow Lea farm.






From the greenway we dropped onto Burton marsh and back to the Wirral.
Home to my mums, 48 and a bit miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/591998262


----------



## dave r (29 May 2016)

Great Rollright the destination, 95 miles the journey. A bit of an adventure this morning, my longest ride this year, and possibly for a couple of years and my first visit to great rollright since 2014. it was like a ride from my early days of cycling, because I spent a lot of time on roads I rarely ride so I spent a lot of time unsure of exactly where I was. I walked into the cafe at the Wyatts garden centre to be told they were only doing bacon baps so I didn't stop, I went on to the stones themselves to take a couple of pictures then headed home. Dropping down the descent into Whichford I remembered that I'd seen a cafe sign on the way up earlier so I pulled into the Pottery place for something to eat, friendly staff and good service, a tad expensive but lovely place for a stop. I went out through Warwick, Wellesbourn, Past Walton Hall and thorough Pillerton Priors, I came back through the Tysoes to Kinton then picked up my usual route home from Kinton.

I'll get some pictures up later, pictures uploaded now.

http://www.whichfordpottery.com/main/straw-kitchen/


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Today's ride was from my mums house. We met up with my brother Pete, his wife Lyn and her cousin Helen. After a couple of miles we were out through Ellesmere Port and into Cheshire loveliness, and bugger me it was looking fantastic today!
> Out through villages like Mickle Trafford and on to the ice cream farm at Tattenhall. Although ice cream was had this was the low point of the ride. It's just a commercial honey pot these days.
> View attachment 130079
> 
> ...


Hah! I passed you going down Picton lane as I was coming up. Wish I'd known it was you.

https://www.strava.com/activities/591782662


----------



## NorthernDave (29 May 2016)

Third ride in three days. 

Out of the road bike again just after 8, still chasing those miles. Even though it looked a bit grey, the forecast was for warm and sunny again, so shorts and a short sleeved top seemed sensible...
In fact I was so excited at getting out for a third consecutive day that I forgot to start the Garmin until I was over half a mile from home...
Anyway, Coal Road, then a quick blat up the A58 and Carr Lane to Thorner. From there it was on to Milner Lane, but instead of heading for Bramham I took the turning to East Rigton, before taking a tight right onto Compton Lane. I haven't been this way since the start of last winter due to the seemingly never ending amount of mud on the road and I'd forgotten what a nice route it is. Best of all though was where the lane runs right on the edge of the hill and just for a few seconds a Red Kite flew alongside me, probably about 6-8 feet away but feeling almost close enough to reach out and touch. Marvellous! 
From there it was left onto Jewitt Lane and the downhill to Collingham. At points this is virtually single track and a nice van driver heading up the hill pushed his way through forcing me onto the mud. Which was fun on the roadie with narrow, slick tyres...
Anyhow, back onto the A58 at Collingham and then up the A659 to Wattlesyke Roundabout, taking the left to Wetherby down the hill.
The forecast "breeze" was again right in my face here and slowed progress a fair bit, and the rest of the weather was nothing like it should have been either. The promised sunny and 18 degrees was actually cloudy and 9 degrees. I was glad I'd put my arm warmers on.
A couple of numpty drivers didn't appreciate me taking the correct lane at the roundabout on the way into Wetherby so pushed past where they shouldn't. One of them (a private hire) was just dropping a fare off in the town centre as I passed him, but almost immediately whizzed past me and then braked to turn right, stopping right next to a parked car meaning that I had to stop. He then waved another car out of where he was going, just to prolong the moment...
Anyway, onwards heading for Spofforth and the chain jammed when I went to change up onto the big ring at the front. Fortunately it was easily sorted without getting blathered in oil and I was on my way, although at the next hill it became obvious that it wouldn't change back down under any sort of load at all.
Into Spofforth and straight on at the roundabout up to the castle for a drink and a photo:




There must be some money round here - in the few minutes I was stopped I was passed by a Tesla Model S (c.£80k), a Mercedes AMG GT (c.£97k) and an Aston Martin DBS (c.£120k). Oh, and just after setting off again, a Wolseley 1800 went by...
Anyway, left and over the causeway, then a right up the hill to North Deighton where I paused to adjust an annoying front mudguard. From there it was a right and on to Kirk Deighton and the descent back into Wetherby. The wind was behind me now and it was certainly making a difference.
From Wetherby it was out along Walton Rd to the Thorp Arch turning, adding an extra loop out via Church Causeway, then over the bridge and up into Boston Spa.
From there to Clifford, then down the hill to Bramham and the climb back up to Paradise Way where it was time for another photo...




Back in the saddle and across the A1(M) bridge and the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane and then more or less retracing my outbound route up to home.

33.15 recorded miles (53.35 km) in 2h 31m at an average 13.1 mph, with 1,610ft climbed. That headwind really made itself felt today and my hayfever isn't helping matters, but it's another metric half under my belt and I'm closing in on that 500 miles target for this month, so it's got to be good hasn't it?

Despite the weather, there were a lot of cyclists out and about today and at least the chill kept the flying pests largely at bay. 




PS - obviously I can't replicate the front mech issue on the workstand so I've given it a tweak and we'll have to see how it goes tomorrow. Well, it would be rude not to go out for a ride on Bank Holiday Monday, wouldn't it..?


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 May 2016)

Two rides from the past couple of days to report;

Yesterday was a very brisk club ride out to Ten Mile Bank and back via the RSPB place at Welney for the stop.
Was a bit grey and cool at first but soon warmed up so warmers and gilet were removed;return leg was at a pretty quick pace with a top ten and a few bb's along the way.
Turned off on the main road back to Ely rather than go back via Wichford and then a little 'warm down' extra before going home.

63km at a 32kmh average plus the extra 9.2 after at a steadier 24kmh average.


https://www.strava.com/activities/590606122

https://www.strava.com/activities/590606104

coffee stop;







View out to the fens from the RSPB centre;







Friday was a nice ride out with the better half and she was chuffed to be increasing here pace despite not riding for a couple of weeks;


https://www.strava.com/activities/589523230.

So that's 1,081 km's for the month but may be more if I go for a quick spin tomorrow and brave the winds,,,,


----------



## Dark46 (29 May 2016)

Out again with @Donger and the KCC who where hosting the Caerphilly Cycling Club.

What a great ride with great weather and people, it was a shame that @Frazzle couldn't make it today as had been working like a dog in the week.

I think that @Donger summed up the ride very well and I will be glad to go To Caerphilly.
For me the best bits where going down Buckholt and Nut Hill where I set a pb.

When I got back to the starting point I had covered 47.6 miles so went round the block to take it over 50 for the ride.

I just need 2 miles tomorrow to beat May 2015 milage so will be going for a quicky.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Hah! I passed you going down Picton lane as I was coming up. Wish I'd known it was you.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/591782662




Where is Picton Lane....? My local geography is in a different county now!
Cracking weather today, now back in Cambs, freezing!

Googled it now. I remember seeing a bloke in a Welsh jersey with someone else and a lone fella in castelli....


----------



## benb (29 May 2016)

Rode from Epsom to Dorset today, where I'm on holiday with the family for a week
They drove, I cycled. 
115 miles, and I'm knackered!


----------



## robjh (29 May 2016)

I led a small group from my cycle club in Cambridge on a bank-holiday special down to the Smoke today. 10 of us left at 8 am., and rode through the modest hills of northern Essex through Clavering and Much Hadham, before getting to Roydon about 2 hours later, where we stopped at the quirky little Roydon Lock House café on the canal - not at all easy to find if you're not on the towpath, but friendly and a nice location.
We continued then towards Epping Forest where we passed High Beach, and took the barely-surfaced Fairmead Road before joining the A104 again. One of our number then took over and led us to the Olympic Park. I had little idea what to expect and was struck by the vastness of the site, and it was well worth seeing. We followed then the blue-painted CS2 through Bow and Whitechapel to Aldgate, where we turned north to Old Street and lunch at Look Mum No Hands, which served good food and was as bike-friendly as you'd hope. Why do so many people seem to go there without bikes?
After lunch we had a spin down the Embankment on the impressive new East-West superhighway, dodging the occasional pedestrian but marvelling at the car-free space we'd been given on this prime corridor. Then up Piccadilly to Hyde Park, where after skirting round the Serpentine we headed back through the West End towards Liverpool Street and a train home. I'd thought of riding back, but 50 miles into the wind at this time would have done nothing to enhance my enjoyment of the day.
A good time was had by all. I always enjoy riding through London (well I don't have to commute there) but it was new to some of our group, and I could see it becoming a regular 'special' ride in future.

a very rough map of the route





Cambridge hits Whitehall, and lunch stop in Old Street


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Where is Picton Lane....? My local geography is in a different county now!
> Cracking weather today, now back in Cambs, freezing!
> 
> Googled it now. I remember seeing a bloke in a Welsh jersey with someone else and a lone fella in castelli....


Nah, I'm lower key. I'd be surprised if you could place me amongst the plethora of cyclists out today, whereas two tandems are easy to remember.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Nah, I'm lower key. I'd be surprised if you could place me amongst the plethora of cyclists out today, whereas two tandems are easy to remember.




A plethora indeed.
The amount of times I heard "a tandem, ooh, 2 tandems! " was amusing.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2016)

Another early start this morning with an aim of riding to Olney again but using a different route to yesterdays 37 miles .

Set of going through the Boro and off to Little Irchester , Irchester ,Hinwick , Harrold ,Lavendon Olney then Yardley Hastings ,Grendon and then to finish the ride and me off a climb up Hardwater to the rugby club and back in to the boro .

Loads of wildlife including 2 x roe deer's , hare's ,litte Igret , Fox and hundreds of rabbits and hedgerow birds , apart from the stretch between Olney and Yardley Hastings all different roads .


----------



## Bazzer (30 May 2016)

Essentially a 70 mile figure of eight around Warrington.






For a short part of the journey, along a newly discovered path/cycleway.




Very pleasant, but with a bend at the end, whose floor is covered in very fine stone, so anything with skinny tyres makes traversing the corner tricky.

Up to Appleton past the prison and then onto the roads around Arley Hall. No wonder you see so many cyclists here.





Made my way across to Tatton Park with the promise of a fig roll by one of the lakes. Sadly just as the clouds came rolling in.




On to Ashley Hall, which resembled a caravan club outing with people staying overnight for the traction engine rally and then the money pots of Hale and Bowden before wending my way over towards the outskirts of Lymm.

I have passed this (to me) characterfull stump several times recently and decided to capture its image for posterity.




Came across this bus stop in Grappenhall. A pleasant view whilst waiting for the bus. Just a pity the stop itself is so utilitarian.




Into Warrington, before making my way over to Burtonwood and ultimately getting on the cycleway running alongside the East Lancs, Culcheth and then home.

Average travelling speed just over 15mph, but with only 1800 or so feet of climbing, not a lumpy route.


----------



## Surlydave (30 May 2016)

My third ride of the Bank holiday was probably the least interesting. Mainly due to poor weather
(stiffish northerly breeze, slowing outward progress, cool temperatures), I also had to return
back early due to work commitments. I was accompanied by several members of Suffolk
Ctc, our route taking in Stonham, 11s, Brundish for lunch and a tea stop at Parham Air
Museum. As I said I left them after 11s, and with a couple of others headed back.
Total mileage for my last 3 trips was over 130 miles, glad to get back to work for a rest!!


https://www.strava.com/activities/592822392


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 May 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/592910538

A final reccy of the route, of my next Skyride Local, which I'm leading on Sunday.

The weather was no where near as nice as it was yesterday, but it was okay.







The chapel of the old hospital in the Royal Victoria Country Park.







My ex-favourite bike ( it's been usurped by the new AF). It's still a Decathlon bike though, so that's okay.






Harmony's other little sister, the Navigator of the seas. 'Tis nought but a life raft in comparison ( but still 144000 tonnes).


----------



## Dark46 (30 May 2016)

benb said:


> Rode from Epsom to Dorset today, where I'm on holiday with the family for a week
> They drove, I cycled.
> 115 miles, and I'm knackered!


Bet you need a holiday now lol


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2016)

A gentle 6.5 miles pootle this morning with the Fragrant MrsP to Harwell Festival, via Chilton, Harwell Campus, and along the new and rather splendid cycle path to Harwell Village. Lots to see and do, car boot, arts and crafts, birds of prey, children's bouncy things, Bee keepers, loads of food vendors, classic cars and tractors and a FAB vintage bicycle display.






Harwell Village Festival 




A grey day on The Ridgway















Some old bikes. 





A short ride today, just under 6.5 miles on the Brids of Hy.


----------



## gbb (30 May 2016)

Just an impromptu few miles while my wife had her friend round, off on the hybrid along the Neve Valley Railway tracks and the Nene...
I did look for bats in amongst the brickwork...




Meadows alongside the Nene...




I'm always intrigued by relics from the past, just simple things left from days gone by..




And home for some lovely home made coconut...





Less than 10 miles, just nice to be out.


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2016)

Out today at 10.30 waiting for the sun . Decided it wasn't coming out so set out anyway .Headed out to Shackerstone station to check out the cafe for a future cycle chat meet up .Up through Newtown Linford and up to Markfield ,Thornton ,Bagworth, Oddstone and Shackerstone .Cafe was OK but the roads to it were rough gravel tracks interesting on a road bike . After coffee and cake set of to explore the quiet lanes around Market Bosworth to check out another cafe . I was now making the route up as I went through ,Congerstone ,Far Cotton and on to some new lanes out to Sheepy Magna ,Sibson and back to Shenton Station quick check of the cafe there (bit small) no coffee this time . Heading home now , First target was a metric half century ticked off ,next target was to pass 3000 miles on the roadie in under a year .Through Kirby Mallery ,Peckleton,Desford at which point I passed target two and was 40 miles in so it would be rude not to do an imperial half century so on to Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby and I was now struggling to make the distance before I got home so a couple of loops of Ratby on to Groby and Anstey at which point I could make 50m but realised I was 4 miles short of 500 miles on the roadie this month so turned from away from home to Thurcaston ,Cropston and back home . 55 miles in the bag at 15.8 mph in overcast conditions the sun came out just before home ! .A few riders out today but not as busy as yesterday .Nice ride on some quiet lanes always enjoy it out this way and a nice coffee stop which normally I don't bother with when I'm on my own


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2016)

My fourth consecutive day of half century plus rides. Got to love a long weekend, haven't you?

After looking at the map for inspiration of some new ground to cover, I hatched a plan to head north(ish). The forecast was for a grey, blowy start but with the sun burning through. Given yesterdays chill-fest I added knee warmers to a long sleeved compression base layer and bib shorts, with a short sleeved cycling top. Stepping outside the door, I stepped back in to get a long sleeved cycling top to go on top of that lot, and put my full finger gloves on as well, popping my fingerless mitts in a pocket for later. When it warmed up I could shed the knee warmers & long sleeved top and swap the gloves couldn't I? Hold that thought.

So out on Coal road and straight across the A58 ind left into Shadwell for the long climb to Slaid Hill lights. With the wind from the north it was chilly, but at least the climb warmed me up a bit. From there it was out to Alwoodley Gates and across the A61 and up to King Lane. Right at the end and then down the hill, heading towards Eccup at Five Lane Ends and virgin cycling territory for me. Through there and eventually down the big hill to Weardley, oddly enough. It's not as steep as the run down Black Hill Road a mile or two away, but it's still steep enough and my front brakes started squealing like a stuck pig as I tried to arrest the descent - they've been getting a bit noisy the last few days, but they really let rip today... Something else to sort!
Then on the lower descent into Weardley itself the blooming chain came off! Golly gumdrops said I as I squealed to a halt...
I freewheeled a couple of hundred yards down the hill to a safe place to put it back on, where I was closely observed throughout by a local supposedly cutting his lawn. Fortunately I got the chain back on and was on my way before he found his pitchfork...
Down to the A659, then another right for the run down to the A61. As I approached the junction another cyclist on a Cube whizzed past heading north over the river, and I followed as soon as I got a gap in the traffic. This is not a nice road to cycle, but it was the only way to get where I wanted and fortunately traffic was light today.
I was surprised to find myself catching the Cube rider at a rate of knots, then he hopped off and started pushing. As I got closer I could see why - his tyre wasn't round at the bottom any more! I checked he was OK, which he said he was and he had everything he needed - he was just pushing to a better place to fix it, so I pressed on taking the next right towards Netherby.
A very pleasant mile or two passed here through rolling countryside, but with what was waiting for me always in view ahead.
In no time I was at the foot of Kearby Cliff - that's right, I was going to try cycling up a cliff! 
I'm ashamed to say that I failed to make it to the top, even making full use of the granny ring I stalled a hundred metres or so off the top with my thighs on fire and my lungs trying to escape from my chest.
So I took a photo:




Obviously the pic doesn't show just how steep it really was - I was having to hold onto a gatepost here to stop myself sliding back down the hill 
Anyway, I completed the walk of shame to the to top just as a bloke at least 10 years older than me cycled up the hill and past me, with a cheery hello...
Still I tried and I will be back! And for my efforts I was rewarded with a lovely undulating ride across the tops to Sicklinghall, then a mainly downhill run all the way into Wetherby, where there was some sort of cycling event on and some sort of running race too. Busy place today.
Through there and out on the Walton Road to Thorp Arch, and over the bridge to Boston Spa.
From there it was familiar riding through Clifford, Bramham, the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane, then Carr Lane out to the A58, down to Coal Road and on to home. Lots of cyclists out again today, most of them friendly.

*34.03 miles* (54.76 km) in *2h 39m* at an average of *12.8 mph* with *1,975 ft* climbed. That's a fair bit more climbing than on one of my regular 50km routes, so I'm going to blame that and the headwind for most of the outward leg for the lower average speed! 
Oh, and the knee warmers, long sleeved top and full finger gloves stayed on for the whole ride...

The good news though is that todays ride took me through the 500 mile target I was aiming at for this month, taking me to 522.12 miles for the month.
Not only is this a best ever monthly total for me, it smashes my previous monthly best of 361 miles set last October by a huge margin 
Now I just need to work on improving my speed...





That's almost certainly my last ride for the month of May though, so I think I'll drop the bike in this week for them to have a look at the indexing and those noisy brakes...


----------



## gavgav (30 May 2016)

Longest ride of the year so far, for me today. My bike has been up at @Rickshaw Phil's over the weekend, for a service and so Doug came and picked me up in the car and took me up to their house. My bike looked lovely and clean and other than a few bits that will need replacing over the next couple of months, Phil didn't find too much wrong with it.

We set off in sunshine, but with a keen east to north easterly breeze taking the edge off the temperature, out through the village and had a quick stop when Phil noticed his bars were not straight. The A49 passed without incident and we then headed to Condover. Phil and I had a quick chat and decided to take the longer route south, through Pitchford and Acton Burnell, down to Longnor and then a stop for chocolate before the tough climb up Folly Bank.

There is a nice downhill stretch to Cardington, which was interrupted by a car towing a caravan that was inching past a stupidly parked caravette on the narrow lane. We then heard what we presume was the owner of said vehicle, shouting at the lady who was directing her husband around it, from behind the hedge, that his water pipes were under the bank that they were pressing the wheels against. Well don't bloody park there then, stupid idiot!!

We continued to Plaish and then dropped down the nice section towards Church Preen and our lunch stop.





The clouds were darkening as we set off again and the wind had got up, which with the increased elevation we were at made it chilly on the descent and necessitated a stop to put a jacket on. We turned towards Hughley and then some lanes that I don't think I've been on before. Phil thinks he may have taken me down there once, but if so it must be a long while ago and certainly not in the last 4 years that I've been using Strava, as I set segment times that I haven't clocked before.

There was a short section on the busy A458 and then the climb up towards Eaton Constantine followed by the NCN route around to Wroxeter, where the tourists were enjoying Viriconium. We crossed the old A5 and passed Phil's work, before the rough track to Uptn Forge and out to Upton Magna, where we had planned a pub stop at The Haughmond 

The beer garden was full, but we found a table by the cafe that sits in the car park. Doug and Phil went in to get the pints and I noticed that all roads and cycle routes seem to lead to Upton Magna!





Drinks arriving 





Unfortunately the Wainwrights beer, that Phil and I had, tasted awful and vinegary, so Phil took them back in and returned with some Antler Ale instead which was much better.

The legs were stiff as we headed back out on the road to Uffington and then along the old canal path to the inner ring road, where a detour was required and so we went through the estate and down to the weir, where a pause was made.

The Weir





We crossed the Castlefields bridge and down a cut that I hadn't ridden before, back onto the Ring Road and went our separate ways home.

40.9 miles with 1593ft of climbing and very enjoyable


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> My fourth consecutive day of half century plus rides. Got to love a long weekend, haven't you?
> 
> After looking at the map for inspiration of some new ground to cover, I hatched a plan to head north(ish). The forecast was for a grey, blowy start but with the sun burning through. Given yesterdays chill-fest I added knee warmers to a long sleeved compression base layer and bib shorts, with a short sleeved cycling top. Stepping outside the door, I stepped back in to get a long sleeved cycling top to go on top of that lot, and put my full finger gloves on as well, popping my fingerless mitts in a pocket for later. When it warmed up I could shed the knee warmers & long sleeved top and swap the gloves couldn't I? Hold that thought.
> 
> ...


You seem to be having a few chain issues .If it's coming of frame side of the cranks consider a chain catcher . Shocking an easist to fit is a plastic dog fang about £7 from halfords I got one on my hybrid


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2016)

13 rider said:


> You seem to be having a few chain issues .If it's coming of frame side of the cranks consider a chain catcher . Shocking an easist to fit is a plastic dog fang about £7 from halfords I got one on my hybrid



Thanks - I think it's just an adjustment thing as I fitted new cables last month and they've probably just stretched a bit settling in.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2016)

Just a quick ride late on today after doing "other duties"

The wind was fairly blowy, but not too bad apart from the odd crosswind coinciding with gaps in hedges. I made my way toward Madingley village, coming the other way was this girl

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/g...he-UCI-Road-World-Championships-in-Richmond-0

She was coming off the top of that hill as I would be approaching the bottom of the hill a minute later. Fast! She was flying, and in the couple of seconds I saw her it was effortless and majestic. She probably saw a bag of dishevelled crap!

On through the village and out to Dry Drayton. By now I was starting to see shabby, old vans. Every bank holiday Monday there is a market on Bourn airfield. The market had been and gone, and now all the Del Boys and Rodney's were taking their unsold wares home.

Down through Bourn, a whiff of curry from the Lalbagh, mmmm, nice! I turned up through Caldecote, a charm of about 10 goldfinch flying out of a seedy dandelion verge.

Just a short blast, enjoyable!


https://www.strava.com/activities/593073697


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2016)

12.5 miles today, going west for a change, as the wind was not all that strong. I crossed Interstate 39 and climbed the ridges to my west, then returned past the dairy farm and cheese shop. A goodly number of cyclists out there today, but not many taking the climb as the weather was warm, and some thunderheads were forming. I figured they would turkey (grow taller and thinner, then dissipate) and so they did.
85F
29C
Winds W9, variable SW 9
Relative humidity 46%
Barometer 30.06
Fair
High probability of a roll stuffed with homemade BBQ.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 May 2016)

It seemed to be a bit of a struggle first thing this morning but I eventually got my act together and headed out into a chill North wind and grey skies. I had a long drawn out increase in altitude to achieve and into that wind made it tougher. Eventually I crested out at Leysters and took to unfamiliar lanes to circle around Leominster on quiet lanes for the Black and White villages. Eardisland is superb and the sun had come out too. I took the lane along the River Arrow to Pembridge where some refreshments were in the plan.

I added a loop to an old one which took me through some brand new lanes to Kinnersley where the church and castle were superb. Then on to Weobley to get back to the old route and the climb which gets steep at the top and crests at the Golf Club with superb views over Herefordshire. Now I had to jink around Hereford to avoid the worst of the main roads and traffic. From Withington I opted for the run back by Burley Gate and Bishop's Frome. The climb to Acton Green revealed that my legs were tiring now but I kept on along the Leigh Brook to keep my average speed where it had settled some time ago.

Nicely endorphined now after my longest ride of 2016 (98 miles and 5,500 feet of climbing). What's not to like?


----------



## Katherine (30 May 2016)

I wanted to get my legs going faster on longer rides so I did a route that I've done recently. The idea was that I wouldn't get tempted to stop for photos and admire the view etc. I had a lovely 50 mile ride to the Anderton Boat Lift in the sunshine. I did admire all the glorious views and pretty villages but I didn't stop, (even at Great Budworth which is stunningly beautiful) . I had a great ride in the morning and struggled a bit in the wind this afternoon. I used the Cadishead Way to get to the Warburton Bridge then cycled through Lymm, High Legh, Arley Green, Great Budworth, Comberbach. I had lunch outside the visitor centre at the boat lift then as I was about to get ready to leave I got distracted by the boat lift about to move so of course I stayed a bit longer to watch. Hmm. 

At the bottom from the river Weaver






One boat going up and one coming down 





At the top by the canal 






On the way home I went around Anderton a bit more then back through Comberbach and Great Budworth but then I went through Dunham to get back to the Warburton Bridge, Glazebury, Culcheth and Glazebrook, Leigh then straight down the East Lancs Road cycle path. 

The part of the route that I used the ride with gps app, said my average speed was 14.8 mph but strava gave the whole day as 12.6. Happy with that.


----------



## iandg (30 May 2016)

Not a holiday here, but took some leave and drove down to Harris for a short ride to sort out out some control details for up-coming audax events.

https://www.strava.com/activities/592976539


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 May 2016)

robjh said:


> I led a small group from my cycle club in Cambridge on a bank-holiday special down to the Smoke today. 10 of us left at 8 am., and rode through the modest hills of northern Essex through Clavering and Much Hadham, before getting to Roydon about 2 hours later, where we stopped at the quirky little Roydon Lock House café on the canal - not at all easy to find if you're not on the towpath, but friendly and a nice location.
> We continued then towards Epping Forest where we passed High Beach, and took the barely-surfaced Fairmead Road before joining the A104 again. One of our number then took over and led us to the Olympic Park. I had little idea what to expect and was struck by the vastness of the site, and it was well worth seeing. We followed then the blue-painted CS2 through Bow and Whitechapel to Aldgate, where we turned north to Old Street and lunch at Look Mum No Hands, which served good food and was as bike-friendly as you'd hope. Why do so many people seem to go there without bikes?
> After lunch we had a spin down the Embankment on the impressive new East-West superhighway, dodging the occasional pedestrian but marvelling at the car-free space we'd been given on this prime corridor. Then up Piccadilly to Hyde Park, where after skirting round the Serpentine we headed back through the West End towards Liverpool Street and a train home. I'd thought of riding back, but 50 miles into the wind at this time would have done nothing to enhance my enjoyment of the day.
> A good time was had by all. I always enjoy riding through London (well I don't have to commute there) but it was new to some of our group, and I could see it becoming a regular 'special' ride in future.
> ...




If you're doing another one of these runs let us know as could be up for it if available.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 May 2016)

Just a short hop from Waterbeach this morning;'twas a bit damp,,,,

https://www.strava.com/activities/593700036


----------



## robjh (31 May 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> If you're doing another one of these runs let us know as could be up for it if available.


It was billed as a club run - if I say a very large cycling club in Cambridge you can probably work out which one  - but we are very welcoming of visiting riders and you'd be more than welcome. I was thinking of it as an annual event so it'll probably be a while until the next one, but if I remember then I'll PM you.
In fact if you look on the website for the said club, you'll see the blurb for last Sunday's ride, though I haven't yet loaded the photos up*.

* although for a preview see here


----------



## cosmicbike (31 May 2016)

Nice to hear a few folk made the most of the Bank Holiday. I cycled to work and back, and it was tough in the wind getting to work. It was even harder this morning, but I just couldn't bring myself to drive in..


----------



## Banjo (31 May 2016)

Donger said:


> A tad under 50 miles for me today ... the return visit of Caerphilly CC to Gloucestershire after our visit to Wales on the last bank holiday. We threw in a bit of the very best that our area has to offer, some Severnside villages, a Stroud valley or two, a couple of proper climbs, some open Cotswold scenery and some lovely woods, with a great four mile long descent through Buckholt Woods, and down Nut Hill. Everyone seemed to enjoy it, and we had glorious sunshine all the way round.
> My jinx with the canal bridges struck again, but it gave us a while to take a breather and a few photos.
> View attachment 130069
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great ride @Donger But defo wasn't me.
Must have been some other athlete with film star looks . :-)


----------



## Old jon (31 May 2016)

By ‘eck, that wind were thin. It seemed like a good idea to ride into the teeth of that wind on the way out in the hope of gaining something from it on the return journey, so I re rode a favourite ride.

Start with the Holbeck meander, around there the wind blows wherever, out on Great Wilson Street and left to Crown Point Bridge, straight past the bus station to Regent Street. The climb to the Oakwood Clock combined weather, terrain and architecture to funnel the wind very efficiently, straight in my face. The joys . . .

Boot Hill not too bad this time, turn left by the pub and head for Shadwell. A lot of that road is pretty exposed, and felt it this morning. Through Shadwell to Slaid Hill



and turn right for Wike and East Keswick, followed by Collingham. Leave Collingham by Wattle Syke, take the Bramham exit from the roundabout and at the end of West Woods Road turn right for Thorner. After leaving the village up Sandhills, turn right on Skeltons Lane, which sets me up to complete 31.2 miles with a pretty good descent and an easy wander across Leeds and back to my front door.


----------



## Glow worm (31 May 2016)

Had a week away in Spain last week so was looking forward to getting back in the saddle, especially after the bike had a thorough going over by my LBS while I was away.

Yesterday I rode to Ely, then took the train to Kings Lynn, and then rode to Snettisham to visit a friend, followed by the final 12 miles to my parents house near Wells (40 miles in total).

Today it's been really grim here in north Norfolk- about 2 inches of rain this morning. It cleared up a bit this afternoon so I just went for a quick 5 miler near Holkham.






Grim. This lane near North Creake was covered in sand and muck washed off the fields - was about 6 inches deep in places I reckon- my poor brand new chain! I'd just passed two fellows removing a fallen tree blocking a lane. Summer eh?!







More water further along. Managed to ride through that.

Return trip home tomorrow, with short train trip between Kings Lynn and Ely. Looking forward to a tailwind for once.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 May 2016)

Just catching up a bit. @gavgav has already done a pretty good write up of our bank holiday ride on the previous page, so I'll just add a selection of my photos from the trip:





At our first drink stop near Leebotwood.





Taking it steady up the Folly Bank climb (also known as Corkscrew Hill and Bufton's Bank for those on Strava).





Plaish Hall.





Action shot of Doug.





On the way to Wroxeter.





Blossom at Viroconium.





A pause by the weir in Shrewsbury.

For today it was back to the commute. Very little to report really other than it's pretty blustery out which made for some nice fast riding in places and a struggle to keep moving in others. Despite the wind it was lovely out in the warmth and sunshine and I'm glad I was on the bike rather than stuck in a car.

I may have agreed to buy N+1 during the day. Not sure whether that was a good idea.

A few views from this morning:


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Jun 2016)

Nippy commute in today via A10 and the Cam cyclepath aided by a brisk Northerly.Bit drizzly but a nice temp for a ride in.

Nice and quiet on the A10 with only a solitary white van man making a big deal of overtaking out of Streatham.

https://www.strava.com/activities/594756528


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Jun 2016)

robjh said:


> It was billed as a club run - if I say a very large cycling club in Cambridge you can probably work out which one  - but we are very welcoming of visiting riders and you'd be more than welcome. I was thinking of it as an annual event so it'll probably be a while until the next one, but if I remember then I'll PM you.
> In fact if you look on the website for the said club, you'll see the blurb for last Sunday's ride, though I haven't yet loaded the photos up*.
> 
> * although for a preview see here



Thanks for that;will bookmark the club page and keep an eye out for any rides I like the look of and am free for.


----------



## Old jon (1 Jun 2016)

Very similar to yesterday, the draughty stuff, and from Office Lock to Viaduct Road what do canals do? They funnel the wind straight at you. I was black lacquered before I even started to ride up Cardigan Road. As ever, it will be better on the return journey I kept telling myself. By the time I reached the Ring Road at Lawnswood the prospect of riding all the way around the roundabout was very tempting. Resisted that, ‘cos I had thought to have another torture session up Pool Bank. So onto Otley along the A 660, as I was huffing and puffing through Bramhope a few spots of rain started falling, the view into the valley as I approached the Dyneley Arms looked well washed. It did not last, by the time I had negotiated the roundabout at the end of the Otley bypass all was clear again. Stopped at Wharfe Meadows for something to eat, and a rest, and set off back. I got as far as Chevin Cycles before I realised the bike was taking me up Leeds Road. Silly bike, I want to ride up Pool Bank I almost said. There is a tiny back street, Side Copse, just behind the bike shop which gets back to the Pool road so that is what I did.

Pool Bank beat me proper this time. I stopped twice on the way up, lack of motivation or muscle I guess. Ah well, keep on keeping on. Back on the A 660 to Headingley, the Kirkstall sidestep and the towpath back to Holbeck then home, 30.4 miles ridden, breezy but fair weather, pretty good.



I should not be surprised, but every time I plug in the Garmin, here be the map. Wonderful.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2016)

I've been pottering about the coastal path and caravan sites with my missus the last few days, 12-14 miles each day.

Took my son down to Marsh Tracks MTB pump track in Rhyl today, and spent an hour charging round the circuits. Good fun.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jun 2016)

I rolled up to the meet in a rain storm. It hadn't been going very long but I was getting quite wet. Thankfully The Swan has an outside shelter for some al fresco dining. I made a bee line for it. I'd hardly settled when the landlady appeared and asked if I wanted a cuppa. Julian H rolled up and said yes. So we sat and chatted and drank tea watching the rain fall. The tea was very nice and made all the nicer for being a gift.

It was about an hour before the deluge ceased and we were both a bit cold. Jules headed home while I decided to look for some predicted dry tarmac a few miles to the west. I found it by Acton Green and so decided to get on with a bit of a ride. Indeed the skies were a bit brighter in the direction I was heading. The wind was fairly strong too but it was helping somewhat. I made it across the Wye at Mordiford and took the run along the valley to cross again at Hoarwithy.

Now it became a bit of a struggle. Climbing with that wind hindering too. I'd chosen my winter steed due to the chance of wet roads and this seemed to hinder somewhat too. Respite came briefly as I dropped off the Marcle ridge but I still had open country to cross some of which was straight into that wind. By the time I'd rounded the southern end of the Malverns I'd had enough. I took my time through the final lanes and gratefully put the bike away. It's almost as if winter is back. Cold, wind and rain, winter steed and extra clothing. First day of summer? Not here anyway.


----------



## rugby bloke (1 Jun 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I rolled up to the meet in a rain storm. It hadn't been going very long but I was getting quite wet. Thankfully The Swan has an outside shelter for some al fresco dining. I made a bee line for it. I'd hardly settled when the landlady appeared and asked if I wanted a cuppa. Julian H rolled up and said yes. So we sat and chatted and drank tea watching the rain fall. The tea was very nice and made all the nicer for being a gift.
> 
> It was about an hour before the deluge ceased and we were both a bit cold. Jules headed home while I decided to look for some predicted dry tarmac a few miles to the west. I found it by Acton Green and so decided to get on with a bit of a ride. Indeed the skies were a bit brighter in the direction I was heading. The wind was fairly strong too but it was helping somewhat. I made it across the Wye at Mordiford and took the run along the valley to cross again at Hoarwithy.
> 
> Now it became a bit of a struggle. Climbing with that wind hindering too. I'd chosen my winter steed due to the chance of wet roads and this seemed to hinder somewhat too. Respite came briefly as I dropped off the Marcle ridge but I still had open country to cross some of which was straight into that wind. By the time I'd rounded the southern end of the Malverns I'd had enough. I took my time through the final lanes and gratefully put the bike away. It's almost as if winter is back. Cold, wind and rain, winter steed and extra clothing. First day of summer? Not here anyway.



You have my kudos for even venturing out, I keep looking out of my window and thinking of all manor of excuses to not go for a ride. Very much still winter here as well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jun 2016)

Commuting miles again today but notable for an encounter about halfway into the morning ride. I decided to vary my route today and at the mini-island in Cross Houses a rider coming from the opposite direction turned the way I was going.

He was on a much lighter, sportier bike than me but surprisingly i was catching up. I hung back a bit as I assumed he'd leave me behind when we got onto the downhill bit, but I was still keeping up easily so I pulled alongside and asked "Are you going far?". The reply of "Morecambe" surprised me a bit. It seems it's a regular trip and he's bored of doing it in the car.

We chatted for a bit until I had to turn off towards work leaving him to tackle the headwind for the remaining 120 or so miles. I gather he's not a member on here but in case he does find us: Chapeau sir! I hope it was a good trip.

Work was a little busier than recently and also livened up by a bit of painting and by helping my colleague select her next bike  before a pleasantly uneventful return ride.

Another 21.9 miles clocked up at 14 mph average. Sorry, no pics this time.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jun 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Thanks for that;will bookmark the club page and keep an eye out for any rides I like the look of and am free for.




Can you keep me informed please @robjh ? (Forum ride...?)


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2016)

About a mile today, testing out the new commuter bicycle. I got a Fuji Crosstown 3.0 used today, as a replacement for the Schwinn Impact on the everyday commute. In pretty good shape, and fairly new. I had to true the wheels, and oil the chain, as well as change out the arsemarshmallow saddle it apparently came with. As I also had to mow the yard, I just took a short spin after a quick fettle.
It was hot then, but has cooled off after a dry cold front passed through
81F
27C
Winds W8
Relative humidity 58%
Barometer 29.95
cloudy


----------



## Glow worm (1 Jun 2016)

A tad under 40 miles here today heading home from north Norfolk in the gloom. I see from @Gravity Aided above it was 81 degrees in Illinois today, my Garmin failed register above 48 degrees here. Brrrr.







Near Anmer. One of those days where any stop for more than a few minutes had the teeth chattering.






Nice and quiet though, and near West Newton, on the Sandringham Estate the rhododendrons are looking good. When I lived in Wales we spent forever pulling the things out but here they are tolerated.






Caught my train from Kings Lynn for the short trip to Ely and then headed south along the river. Still freezing.






Burwell Lode. Cycling through Wicken Fen a little girl and her mum were walking on the cycle path and the girl held out her hand for a high ( or in this case more of a low) 5 as I cycled past. I've never been high fiived by a small child before!






And the home straight. It had been drizzling most of the day and was now getting very wet indeed.






Not much of a welcome when getting home after all that either. Very underwhelmed they were. 39 very damp miles. 
Back to the commute tomorrow if I can face it, and not just fancy pissing off to somewhere which might actually ever get to see the sun every now and again!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> I see from @Gravity Aided above it was 81 degrees in Illinois today, my Garmin failed register above 48 degrees here. Brrrr.


Quite right. Brrr.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2016)

Just got back from doing one of my normal pre work 12 mile circular rides on the old roadster , its first time doing such a ride as all previous rides have avoided hills , must say we never missed a beat ran smoothly and even averaged 15 mph all the way round and that include a good miles into a headwind but strangely never felt a tail wind


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2016)

And how was the commute @Glow worm ?
Mine in from Hardwick was gale force winds and a bit of rain. Flaming June.....


----------



## User19783 (2 Jun 2016)

My ride today is going to be from, Whitehaven to Alston, 
Weather looks OK but its a nne winds, 
Oh well, there's no rush.


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Jun 2016)

A very brisk ride in today and as it was forecasted to be at least dry I took the Helium out and so it drizzled all the way in.

Got a bit carried away(as sometimes happens on the SL) and just missed a KOM by a second and some top tens and pb's so I think we can presume the fitness is ok for Sundays TOC fondo.

https://www.strava.com/activities/595827131

And two little rolls in Cambridge;a warm down to Espresso cafe and a pootle down Mill Road to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/595827120

https://www.strava.com/activities/595827155

Now having a nice sit down and a short day before a probably much slower ride home.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jun 2016)

Margaret P. got in touch. So Mrs 26 and I met her at Hook Bank for a social pedal and a chat. Today's ride was more about catching up as Margaret has been living in the smoke for quite some time. We took a fairly standard loop to The Mythe where we stopped for coffee before continuing on around the route. Nice little (34 mile) outing with two lovely ladies this morning.


----------



## Glow worm (2 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> And how was the commute @Glow worm ?
> Mine in from Hardwick was gale force winds and a bit of rain. Flaming June.....



Nice headwind and dry for once! Will be a slow old trek home though by the looks of it.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jun 2016)

Went out this morning. First ride since Sunday, apart from only seven miles apart from 7 miles on Mon

Did a period of Tempo riding, followed by two hill repeats on St Ann's Hill. As I went at these harder than I might, I limited it to two though - did do a PB though.

Then did a big loop, wind was quite strong and it was a bit of a battle to keep speed up

31.22 miles @ 16.4 mph with 1181 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/595973002

With the wind a bit harder than it might have been, I was crouching to lessen the effect of the wind.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jun 2016)

The usual 2.3km interrupted by a large, as in thousands, crowd of stoned and/or drunken Danes, in Vesterbro for Day Two of Distortion, a festival of stone drunken dancing to really, really bad dance music.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2016)

Other than my commute to work on the boy wonders cyclo cross bike I got another ride in....

Mrs Dave picked me up from work, so bike in car and off to Hinchingbrook hospital for her eye appointment. She was having dilating drops, so I was there to drive her home. But I wasn't sitting in a waiting room...

Out of the hospital and into Hinchingbrook park, past ponds, half term families and buttercups. I had to stop to put my gloves on. It's been crap all week!
I then found myself going under the A14 and popping out at Huntingdon racecourse. I wasn't quite expecting that!

In to Brampton I went, then out the other side, over the A1 bridge. After a few minutes I found myself in Grafham. After a few yards I was onto a nice quiet off road section, past the camp site and a few farms. House Martins and Swallows skimming over the water. A Reed Bunting flew up in front of me, followed by 2 Goldfinch. I had good visibility so kept the speed up, rattling along the bouncy path before a sharpish right turn up into some woods. For the next few miles it gets quite twisty, but you need to watch your speed as there are usually lots of young kids about on foot and on bikes. It was remarkably quiet today.
At the southern end I stopped briefly for a picture...





Sunny eh?

The next section of the ride goes through a couple of car parks for the boat club, then you skirt the road before more off road below the southern dyke.
On the Tarmac area there were 6 lads about 11 years old perfecting or attempting their skids. I heard one say "it doesn't matter what I do, I can't skid..."

I stopped in Grafham cycles to pick up a couple of tubes and then rode the remainder of the track back to Grafham, then back to the hospital a different way.

I got back to find someone wearing 3, yes THREE pairs of dark glasses.
It turns out she's got lazy muscles in each eye. I told her she had plenty in other parts of her body...

A nice 20 mile spin for a Thursday afternoon

http://www.strava.com/activities/596194337/segments/14517347332






^^^ it looks like a unicycle!


----------



## redvision95 (2 Jun 2016)

Went for a little ride with a group of guys who happen to all have some sort of physical disability, Most on trikes and a few on uprights.
Nice easy 12 miles in total, Sandwell valley and back. 




Bitsabike performed nicely. The worst looking bike there 
Saw a bond bug on the way back 




Im completely nackered, Havent ridden in a LONG time. Need to get back in the saddle more regularly and start getting the miles in 
Was a nice few hours out with good company, a lot of banter and plenty of me being overtaken by trikes


----------



## gavgav (2 Jun 2016)

Cyclechat has awarded me a trophy for being on here 4 years today and so seems apt that I got out for a ride after work in the stunning sunshine.

Quite a breeze from the north and therefore fairly slow going up to Harlescott, through Sundorne and out to Uffington and Upton Magna. Climbed up East Haughmond and then took the 1st right down the fast descent and back round to Upton Magna. With the wind behind me it was much quicker to Atcham, where there was a wedding after party going on at the Mytton & Mermaid Hotel. 2 stunning young ladies were taking a breather from it, on the bridge, which caused me to wobble a bit as I cycled past them in their summer attire .

Anyway, back to cycling and the climb up to Betton Abbots and back home, where the council have FINALLY re painted the cycle lane on the busy Oteley Rd, which had completely faded, despite them responding to my recent complaint with an e-mail saying they wouldn't do it due to ongoing developments in the area!

View towards Haughmond Hill





18.7 miles at 12.1 mph avg


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/596372160

I took the new bike for a Metric Ton.






Track pump beside the cycle parking at Fareham Halfords, I've not seen that before, very handy.






Feckin eejit.







Lovely view from Portsdown hill.






Mmmmm beer.






New bike.

Nice day, and a Metric ton to boot.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jun 2016)

Very early morn commute home for me this morning. Nice to find the wind hadn't abated at 0300hrs, and that strong northerly was now pushing me home in the light rain. Nice to ride in the dark again, must get out earlier in the Summer months to do a bit more.
Managed a 5th place overall on Strava, largely unconvinced as it reckons I was doing 40.3mph, on the flat, on a fully loaded commuter Mind you, the first place guy was doing 80mph
Commute in tonight in the van, sitting in traffic with all the other motons, carp...


----------



## Glow worm (2 Jun 2016)

gavgav said:


> View towards Haughmond Hill
> View attachment 130490



Looks great. I can't believe that photo was taken today and in the same country as here. Over this way we're beginning to think the sun's gone out of business!


----------



## gavgav (2 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Looks great. I can't believe that photo was taken today and in the same country as here. Over this way we're beginning to think the sun's gone out of business!


The cloud cleared around lunchtime and it's been a fabulous afternoon. Much better than the initial forecast suggested!


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2016)

Not that I'd recommend riding so far only 5 weeks after breaking 6 ribs but I completed the Coast-to-Coast with my 11 year-old son today:

Tuesday - We took the train to Workington and rode 31 miles to Keswick for the evening ( https://www.strava.com/activities/594175528 ). It seemed to make sense as it helped alleviate the long ride to Alston and would make a nice introduction for him. What we hadn't counted on was the Workington route around Whinlatter being shut which meant a long detour and going up Whinlatter itself  . The Youth Hostel at Keswick was fine even if they're not fully open yet after the floods there.






Wednesday - Keswick to Alston - 47 miles. Breakfast at 'Laura in the Lakes' (expensive but nice) in Keswick set us up for a good day's riding. We went up to Castlerigg standing stones due to the usual C2C route not being open. Then through Greystoke (good café!) to Alston. Hartside was cold and misty with a strong headwind but we all made it up, albeit slowly: https://www.strava.com/activities/595081832 Overnight was at Highfields, Alston - decent accommodation, a lovely welcome and brilliant food 






Thursday - Alston to Sunderland - 65 miles and my youngest's first metric century. Up Nenthead (cold), with a lovely stop at the Hemmel café in Rookhope. Then slowly up Crawleyside but neither him nor myself stopped. We then took the long route down to Sunderland with a stop by the beach before the train home: https://www.strava.com/activities/596243202






And my injuries? Fine. No major issues but no telling the doctor or she'll be 

My youngest's happy. He found some bits tough going but made it through without issue. Next up for him? He's got an Under 12's race in Nottingham on Saturday but we've been talking about riding some audaxes later this year.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jun 2016)

Second ride today. This time with the boys in the Forest. 22 in the peloton this evening. We rode steadily with chat flowing. Unusually we climbed from Murrell's End to descend to Maisemore. On the climb to Woolridge Tim punctured. Nice little break that provided. As we rounded by Tirley the pace was increasing. Ken called an easing of the pace as we climbed the ramp to Upleadon. From Newent the pace was getting pretty hot again. I thought I knew which route we were taking to get back but I was wrong. Pope's Hill was the change and steeply tough it was too. All good in the end with quite a high average pace as I rolled up with Stubbsy at GV HQ.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jun 2016)

Hmmm. Broken glass from beer bottles all the way from Fisketorvet to Det Ny Teater. And lots of bikes left overnight in my usual bike parking place. Distortion has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jun 2016)

Being a bit lower than ususal on miles and bike time this week, went out this afternoon.
Mrs S feeling below par this morning, so delayed until this afternoon when she was out

So just blasted around some local familiar roads
13.38 miles at 18.8 mph
Did not go far enough to encounter any hills so only 154 ft climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/597110164

Still get the blood flowing and feel better for it

Roll on club run on Sunday


----------



## Old jon (3 Jun 2016)

All this evolution humanity has done, but inanimate objects still defeat me. Those of a sensitive cycling disposition should maybe skip the tale of woe in the next paragraph.

So, yesterday I set off on what was intended to be a scenic ride around some of the good bits of West Yorkshire. Intended route stretched as far as Spofforth via a few of the narrower roads in between there and Leeds. About thirty six miles or so. I did eight. Crossed Crown Point Bridge, through the lights, and flat tyre. No problem really, plenty of room by the railway viaduct, fifteen minutes later and I am digging a bit of beer bottle glass out of the back tyre. Spare tube slightly inflated, fitted, tyre bead nicely in place and wheel back in. Set off happily enough and half a mile on, all by itself, the rear changer did exactly that, changed gear. Badly. OK, this last few days it has not been its usual accurate self. By the time I had reached Gledhow Valley Road I had slightly meddled with the thing three or four times and realised it was not going to fix at the side of the road, so home I went, picking up another flat at the end of our street. The gear changing problem turned out to be a severely frayed cable at the lever end, I have had the bike less than a year and it is the first time I’ve looked at it. Replaced both cable and rear tyre. What fun !

End of miserable bit. Today, with some trepidation, off I pedalled again in a similar direction, Oakwood Clock, top of Boot Hill and turn right for Thorner. Take the road out to East Rigton and drop down to Collingham, turn right and right again to ride out along Wattle Syke



and left at the roundabout for Wetherby, where I stopped for a sandwich and decided Spofforth could manage without me today. So back I rode to the A 58 and treated myself to a ‘lets go faster’ howl down Boot Hill. In all, 30.8 miles in less breezy conditions than recent days. No gremlins, but some fine adjustments will be needed on the rear changer, or maybe my right hand?
And the magic map :--


----------



## john59 (3 Jun 2016)

The sun was shining and the NW winds had reduced slightly from yesterday. A ride down to Chester and back seemed a good idea. There were plenty of cyclists out, making the most of the sunshine and I believe Sunday is going to be even warmer. 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/597018863/embed/2ccf6fd6cbae6a113e03d998f76f2b5836b283a6


Chester canal




The work horse




River Dee cycle path with Ferry Lane Bridge


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2016)

DCLane said:


> Not that I'd recommend riding so far only 5 weeks after breaking 6 ribs but I completed the Coast-to-Coast with my 11 year-old son today:
> 
> Tuesday - We took the train to Workington and rode 31 miles to Keswick for the evening ( https://www.strava.com/activities/594175528 ). It seemed to make sense as it helped alleviate the long ride to Alston and would make a nice introduction for him. What we hadn't counted on was the Workington route around Whinlatter being shut which meant a long detour and going up Whinlatter itself  . The Youth Hostel at Keswick was fine even if they're not fully open yet after the floods there.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Well done both


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Jun 2016)

Bit late but yesterdays ride home was slightly slower than the first

As glowworm mentioned above the weather here is pretty miserable and with a head/side wind plus some drizzle it wasn't the best ride I've had.

Still i HTFU and ground it out before popping in at a club members house to drop off my details for him to sign on for me for the TOC fondo.

Then pooled home via a stop to take this pic for the bike against a wall thread;







https://www.strava.com/activities/596309313

Got to pop out tomorrow to pick up my numbers so might have a little poodle with the other half if she fancies it then 130k on Sunday.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/597274818

I had to go get the pain and suffering done, at the dental hygienist today, the roads were FUBAR, so I rode it.

No pics, no time, but it worked well.


----------



## User19783 (3 Jun 2016)

Alston to Tynemouth, 
Sorry @DCLane our paths must of cross at some point,
Great ride and highly recommend the c2c route .


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2016)

User19783 said:


> Alston to Tynemouth,
> Sorry @DCLane our paths must of cross at some point,
> Great ride and highly recommend the c2c route .



If you were passed by 3 riders; 2 adults and a child all on road bikes then yes. No-one went past us on any of the days unless we were stopped at a cafe.

And if so ...


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2016)

Glow worm said:


> A tad under 40 miles here today heading home from north Norfolk in the gloom. I see from @Gravity Aided above it was 81 degrees in Illinois today, my Garmin failed register above 48 degrees here. Brrrr.
> 
> View attachment 130416
> 
> ...



It better warm up for week after next. I'm staying in Heacham.


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2016)

I've not been out for a couple of weeks, having visited my mother on the South Coast and the weather. I was therefore getting a bit desperate. Can cycling become addictive, like drugs?

For some reason I failed to go out yesterday, and a friend posted a 10.8 mile ride, so I had to do at least that. last year I did a 20 mile ride along the canal, so that was my target. As others have said, it's not warm in these sunny climes at the moment and my 2 layers could have been 3 with no disadvantage.

I got as far as this and decided my rear tyre was a bit too soft, so pumped it up. I find 35lb is about right for the towpath, giving some comfort. Anyway you can see what the weather was like, November was brighter!





So I was riding along, peering into the gloom, when I espied a heron perched on the edge of the canal.





carefully waddling the bike along I endeavoured to get closer, while setting my 99p camera's lens to telephoto. It seemed nervous of this strange apparition.





Sure enough, as I got close enough to take a shot with the lens at the better setting, it took off and I pointed the camera in the general direction and pressed the shutter release. I do hate cameras without viewfinders but 99p is 99p.





In Berhamsted, the water fowl were more cooperative. maybe it was the food they were getting. They've certainly grown.






And these swans have two cygnets, very close to mum & almost hidden by her reflection.




I achieved my goal, but the mud was quite unpleasant after Cow Roast, so I decided to seek an alternative route. I was also concerned about the time. Aldbury was the obvious choice, and while there was a hill that way, it was only little. I stopped under a tree and ate what I had and drank some water. A group of cyclists with flat bar bikes passed me, from the direction I was planning to go, and were obviously headed for the pub, one did say hi. Three others were over the far side and headed up the hill toward Ashridge.





So having decided to risk life and limb on the road I headed off toward home. I recognised the road after a while as having a restricted byway heading in my direction, so deviated once more onto the rough. And it was not so much rough as lined with long grass, which I think contributed to my later problems. But at least I got to see the poppies bloooming in the fields of rape.





After the byway I headed back onto the road, and found a route that led into Northchurch and then Berhamsted. Apparently I achieved 231st place in the Berko Sprint Garmin segment. Perhaps I'd have been quicker if it hadn't been for the traffic, or maybe not. I've driven this way often enough but thinking of the best way to cycle was a concern. Sorry to the drivers I upset.

I then left the main road for my back route, made a dodgy gear change and found a lack of power! Yes, my chain had come off. Having got it back on, I resumed the route, but I think that I'll have to have a closer look at the front changer etc.

22 miles (from Garmin Basecamp) max 19 avg 7.7mph. Year to date, 219.1 miles, Target 400 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jun 2016)

More commuting miles. Yesterday I used the knockabout bike but only for the ride _*to *_work. I used one of my longer routes that is mainly cyclepath for the first few miles and with the current nice weather it was quite pleasant even if the wind was against me for at least the first half. I was in a pootling frame of mind so the speed wasn't high but I still got a comment from the boss that "you were really motoring" after he overtook on the approach to the estate.

During the day a transaction took place and suddenly I have two bikes to take home. Fortunately I have a kind brother who came over to transport me and the bikes home after work.

The drive back was more eventful than the ride in as we witnessed a crash at Atcham where a guy in a Focus completely failed to notice the Volvo Estate stationary and waiting to make a right turn ahead of him until it was too late to stop.

11.11 miles for the ride in at 13.4 average.

For todays commute the Raleigh had an airing as the weather was so nice. I had a swift run to work, apart from having to wait as two lorries negotiated their way past each other on the lanes after Condover, and arrived early despite setting out later than I usually do.

The legs felt a bit fatigued on the way home but I still had an enjoyable ride in the  and warmth with a tailwind on some of the most flowing bits of road. The only difficulty was lots of traffic so my two main-road crossings included long waits for a gap to pull out into.

21.9 miles at 15.2 average.





A childhood wish fulfilled. I have plans for it which will be revealed in due course.


----------



## Brandane (3 Jun 2016)

A perfect day for cycling. Warm, with a gentle cooling breeze. For me, this is what cycling is all about - I'm not a fan of slogging it out in the wind, rain, or cold! 
I set off to do a local loop of about 25 miles, but was enjoying it so much that I got a tad carried away and took a few ferries and a 25 mile detour. Enough chat; the pictures tell the story:

This is where I went (anti-clockwise). Strava link.






The seafront at Gourock, with the tempting hills of Cowal in the background. So tempting that I went and caught a ferry across the water..






Those Cowal hills are quite steep....






But that turned out to be a warm up ......






The effort was worthwhile on reaching the Kyles of Bute....






A 5 minute ferry trip takes you from Colintraive on the Cowal peninsula onto the north end of the Isle of Bute (my place of birth).






From Bute, looking across the Clyde towards my current home town of Largs...






The very gate which I walked through one day in August 1967 to start my edukashin....






A school with a view...






Leaving Rothesay on ferry #3, heading for Wemyss Bay.....






Crossing paths with the sister ship heading the other way....






A final 6 mile cycle home from Wemyss Bay, using the hillier option of the minor roads to avoid the madness of the A78 on a sunny evening. In this photo are the 3 main Clyde islands of Arran (background) Bute (the south end is in the middle ground) and Cumbrae (foreground - if you ignore the curious cows!).






Best ride of the year so far! More of this weather, pleeeeeaaaase.......


----------



## Bazzer (3 Jun 2016)

Last full day before Mrs Bazzer returns from abroad, so got child 2's rabbits outside in their run, loaded up a couple of drink bottles, some nutrition and headed off for a few hours of make it up as you go along.




Mainly back roads through Warrington up to the roads around Arley Hall, then decided I'd head over to Northwich, with possibly Chester to follow. So headed to Comberbach, Great Budworth and Wincham before arriving at Northwich. Once at Northwich was diverted to the Anderton boat lift as recently visited by @Katherine




Started towards Runcorn/Frodsham, but decided that was getting too close to home, so went South(ish) towards Tarporley, but then shortly after Delamere decided on a detour to Winsford and from there to Middlewich.
Had a smug git moment on the way into Middlewich, as I got close to the town centre and bypassed a rapidly lengthening queue of traffic, which turned out to have been caused by an Audi , which was at 90 degrees to the footpath and completely blocking the opposite lane and part of my lane. Sadly the moment lasted but a few minutes as some Eastern European registered artic, passed me within what felt a couple of inches of my right elbow.

From Middlewich across to Holmes Chapel. The viaduct at the latter:








From Holmes Chapel past Jodrell Bank




and through the pretty village of Goostrey.
Then the homeward bound route of Byley, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton Bridge and Culcheth.
After all of those miles had a couple of knobbers nearly take me out half a mile from home, as they decided to overtake a parked car way over on my side of the road!

Last 20 miles were OK for energy levels but right sit bone was getting a bit sore. A bit of a weird ride for temperature. Up to about 10am long sleeves and a bit cool in the shadows. From about 10am definately warmer and finished the ride with sunburn. 
New territory for a single ride for the Garmin. 82 miles at just over 15mph average travelling speed.


----------



## albion (3 Jun 2016)

DCLane said:


> Not that I'd recommend riding so far only 5 weeks after breaking 6 ribs but I completed the Coast-to-Coast with my 11 year-old son today:
> 
> Tuesday - We took the train to Workington and rode 31 miles to Keswick for the evening ( https://www.strava.com/activities/594175528 ). It seemed to make sense as it helped alleviate the long ride to Alston and would make a nice introduction for him. What we hadn't counted on was the Workington route around Whinlatter being shut which meant a long detour and going up Whinlatter itself  . The Youth Hostel at Keswick was fine even if they're not fully open yet after the floods there.
> 
> ...


Following on from the path crossing scenario, I headed across to Helvellyn Wednesday for another mini round tour, this time the wind being to my advantage.

I left Hartside TOP cafe sometime after 4 pm, passing through Melmerby maybe 4.40.
It might have been near there I crossed a family group(3?) in slight surprise that the lead youngster was in such fine spirit for a much tougher than expected ride. I'm quite vague in memory so am guessing the youngster was in red or had a red bike. There really can't have been that many 'professional' looking youngsters on the road that blustery day.

For me, Penrith was where the sun finally started to shine. It was drizzling in Newcastle and then again whilst over Alston moor.


----------



## albion (3 Jun 2016)

DCLane said:


> If you were passed by 3 riders; 2 adults and a child all on road bikes then yes. No-one went past us on any of the days unless we were stopped at a cafe.
> 
> And if so ...


You drafting your young un certainly helped.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2016)

albion said:


> Following on from the path crossing scenario, I headed across to Helvellyn Wednesday for another mini round tour, this time the wind being to my advantage.
> 
> It might have been near there I crossed a family group(3?) in slight surprise that the lead youngster was in such fine spirit for a much tougher than expected ride. I'm quite vague in memory so am guessing the youngster was in red or had a red bike. There really can't have been that many 'professional' looking youngsters on the road that blustery day.



That sounds like us. And yes, he spent quite a bit of time on the front. It's good training. 



albion said:


> You drafting your young un certainly helped.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Jun 2016)

11 miles for me this evening. Looking at views over hedges you can't normally see when driving. Out of Aylesbury towards Risborough then turn right and came back through Marsh and Bishopstone and back down to Aylesbury. It was my first ride out of town on my own so I am proud of myself.


----------



## albion (3 Jun 2016)

Yes, a 'red' herring in there somewhere.

You pics have only just appeared on screen DC.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Jun 2016)

Took a week of after a really crap ride last week, niggling injuries, a cold and pretty unseasonable weather all putting me off. Had a sharp word with myself today and went out for a very enjoyable evening 26 miles around the countryside to the south of Northampton:






Feeling much better for it now, hoping to find time for a longer ride in the sun on Sunday.


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> More commuting miles. Yesterday I used the knockabout bike but only for the ride _*to *_work. I used one of my longer routes that is mainly cyclepath for the first few miles and with the current nice weather it was quite pleasant even if the wind was against me for at least the first half. I was in a pootling frame of mind so the speed wasn't high but I still got a comment from the boss that "you were really motoring" after he overtook on the approach to the estate.
> 
> During the day a transaction took place and suddenly I have two bikes to take home. Fortunately I have a kind brother who came over to transport me and the bikes home after work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> More commuting miles. Yesterday I used the knockabout bike but only for the ride _*to *_work. I used one of my longer routes that is mainly cyclepath for the first few miles and with the current nice weather it was quite pleasant even if the wind was against me for at least the first half. I was in a pootling frame of mind so the speed wasn't high but I still got a comment from the boss that "you were really motoring" after he overtook on the approach to the estate.
> 
> During the day a transaction took place and suddenly I have two bikes to take home. Fortunately I have a kind brother who came over to transport me and the bikes home after work.
> 
> ...


22 and a half inch frame?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2016)

Had to head home a bit earlier than expected this morning as I had a rear spoke break at the 20 mile point, so only did 32 out of planned 35 plus.

Route was main road to Finedon , Woodford, Great Addington,Woodford Mill , Ringstead , Raunds , Chelveston ,Caldecott,Rushden,Wymington, Poddington , Irchester,Little Irchester and home .


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jun 2016)

Only been able to get commuting miles in this week, been chopping and changing between working days and nights. Left me a little low on miles so far this week, so an extended commute in this morning to add a couple of extra. Nice a quiet on the roads at 6am, mild and quite nice to find that this weeks strong Northerly winds have eased off. Next week looks much the same work wise, so going to have to think a bit about getting my metric 50 in..


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2016)

A two mile utility ride this morning on the hybrid to get a loaf of bread and some milk, a warm but very grey day today. 

Here's a photo of the shopping.


----------



## gaz71 (4 Jun 2016)

Ive just got back from a nice 18.5 mile ride.only planned on doing a quick 10 miles but was enjoying it due to the weather being quite pleasant compared to most of last week.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> A two mile utility ride this morning on the hybrid to get a loaf of bread and some milk, a warm but very grey day today.
> 
> Here's a photo of the shopping.
> 
> View attachment 130642


 Bread sounds nice


----------



## mark st1 (4 Jun 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Bread sounds nice


£2.40 a loaf it better be bloomin nice.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> £2.40 a loaf it better be bloomin nice.


Are you going too eat it or frame it?


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2016)

Out this morning under grey sky's Riding today with Steve so planned a flattish route as he Dosn't like hills . Steve only just getting back on the bike after not riding through the winter like me so it would be a nice relaxed ride for me perhaps not for Steve .To meeting point in Cossington from Anstey via Cropston and Rothley . Met up and off with go Into Sileby and up Seagrave rd and up to Paudy lane crossroads and continue out to The A46 on a steady drag up for a couple of miles .went left at the top heading to Burton on the Wolds went left onto narrow lane a lovely lane into the back of Wymeswold just before some s bends I got passed by a car so I could fly round the bends cutting the corners as I could see the car a knew nothing could be coming the other way . Lovely fast descent at 30 + dropped Steve and had to wait for him at the bottom Through Wymeswold and into Hoton then turned to Prestwold and onto Cotes rd towards Barrow the last climb Steve beginning to feel it so he just said see you at the top so quick blast up to the roundabout .Freewheel for a mile as Steve catches up .Through Barrow and back to Mountsorrel to drop Steve off who said he'd enjoyed it and it was a nice route .So with 25 miles on the clock and 4 miles from home I needed to add a bit of distance to get a metric half century in . Back to Rothley and turned to Swithland and back to Cropston and Anstey .35.4 miles in the bag .Got the clothing wrong this morning went for longs and long sleeves got home a bit sweaty it was warmer than I thought.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Bread sounds nice



It was ACE.


mark st1 said:


> £2.40 a loaf it better be bloomin nice.



Worth every penny.



Smithbat said:


> Are you going too eat it or frame it?



s'all gone.


----------



## BrynCP (4 Jun 2016)

33 miles today at an average 17.2mph.

Weather forecast predicted 17C and turns out it was 22C and very humid; first ride all year I've gone through a whole litre of liquid!

What is surprising me is after such a long break for medical reasons, and having gained 2 stone in weight from my lowest point, I am consistently riding faster than before and getting many Strava PRs (not that I go out for this purpose).


----------



## Old jon (4 Jun 2016)

This morning, my average south of Leeds route beckoned, so off I went via the haunts of Holbeck and Hunslet and up that inconvenient hill to John O’ Gaunts. Gear changing still not perfect, and I did have thoughts of calling in at Rothwell Cycles in Woodlesford, but no, I will give the rear changer a coat of looking at tomorrow. It had all settled down quite a lot by the time I finished 37.8 miles today, anyway.

So, having crossed the canal and the river, I rode through Swillington and on to Garforth. The cliff was quite a haul this morning, the rest of the run via the Boot and Shoe to Sherburn went rather well, turn left at the lights and along that road that always seems to be uphill through Barkston Ash



and on to Towton. For the second time I saw someone riding a recumbent along this road, wonder if he is local? Anyway, turned left at Towton to pass the battlefield ( 1416 I think ) and be passed by a family. Dad at the front, Lad in the middle and Mum at the back. They each individually said ‘Hello’ so I had to say the same three times. My lungs were already empty . . .

I have yet to find a more pleasant end route for a ride than Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick and Scholes, with that fly down the hill at the end, so that is just the way I rode home. By this time the sun had come out and what little breeze there was turned out to be a tailwind. Wondrous.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Jun 2016)

8 out today including Mrs 26, me and Margaret P. I introduced Margaret to the group and we headed off for the standard route to Pendock where we aimed for Redmarley and Bromsberrow Heath. Mark L. had to get back early so he turned homeward while I nursed Mrs 26 up the little hill to Donnington. A bit more nursing over the lumps to Ledbury saw us ensconced in DeLilah's for refreshments.

Margaret took to Hollybush for her return while the rest headed for Colwall. Here Mrs 26 and I parted to visit friends in the village while everyone took to climbing The Wyche. Our visit to see our friends only put off the climb for us but the joy is the descent down over Peachfield Common. 40 mph for me today.

Nice social ride and great to see the Saturday Crew still recruiting too.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jun 2016)

Had to take the Pashley into LBS for a tweak, so decided to ride it into Aberdeen. 
Never ridden into the city before! 
Lovely day so set off 
Been pedalling for about half an hour and not gotten very far due to the route I'd chosen having 2 closed roads.
Only discovered one was closed off at the end of the road when all the cars started turning and coming back.
Then I took a wrong turn 
Carried on my mission though  finding quite a few cycle paths. Went through Duthie Park, busy and looking lovely after it's refurb.
Came out of the park and into the city. First scare was when a woman with a dog walked straight out into the road in front of me (she did apologise). Then a very close pass by white van man. City cycling is not for me, too many impatient people in a hurry. Made it though I think we'll just collect the bike by car as it's mostly uphill all the way home


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2016)

First ride of June and with one eye on new roads to ride, I had a cunning plan to link up sections of previous rides...

The forecast pretty much all week has been for "scorchio" today, so you can imagine my eleation at finding it grey, overcast and a bit chilly this morning. So, knee warmers, bibshorts, l/s compression baselayer, s/s cycling top and l/s cycling top over that and I was ready to go. In a deliberate snub to the weather, I wore fingerless mitts. The forecast also said that the wind would be from the NNE today, so i also tried to factor that in...

Out up Coal Road, with the wind slowing progress so much that I had to check the brakes weren't binding on. They weren't...
Across the A58 and left into Shadwell for the long climb up to Slaid Hill lights, then along to Alwoodley Gates, across the A61 and the climb up to King Lane.
Right here and past Golden Acre Park, dropping down onto the A660 at Bramhope. From there it's a steady, slightly uphill run to the traffic lights at Pool Bank, where I went straight on for the long descent down into Otley. 
Stopped at the lights in Otley near Weegmans (resisting the temptation to pop in for a pie) when two proper cyclists stopped behind me. I know they were proper cyclists as their eyes were fixed straight ahead and they said nothing.
Down and over the river, taking the right leading to Farnley Lane past Wharfemeadows Park.
I've cycled down Farnley Lane several times, but this was the first time I've climbed the hill. Quite steep isn't it? Still, I set a PB...
From there it was right into Farnley, then straight on where the road curves, taking the fork towards Lindley. This is a great little road, but it's almost single track for a lot of the route, so be careful. Down the 1 in 8 hill, then across the river and back up the other side, eventually reaching a T-junction and heading right for Leathley.
Down the hill and along the valley bottom, eventually popping out onto the A658. a little confusion soon sorted about where I was heading and it was across to Castley (I wonder if the proper cyclists pronounce it "Cast-L-ey"? ). This is another road I've not cycled before and while it's a nice route alongside the river, the road surface was shocking in places - almost making me wish I was on the hybrid. Through the village where I was overtaken by with a cheery hello by a _very_ quick cyclist and then the climb up to Weeton, followed by the quick descent into Dunkewsick, seeing lots of cyclists on the way.
A short stretch of the A61, then right again and along to Netherby, before I attempted Kearby Cliff for the second time this week. And for the second time this week I failed to get to the top in the saddle  although I did get a good bit further up the cliff face, which gives me hope for next time.
At the top I stopped at a very convenient bench to pop my lungs back into my chest and have a drink:




Grey, isn't it. It's a very scenic route, but the weather didn't really lend itself to taking photos. Maybe next time?




Refreshed and back in the saddle, it was the lumpy ride along the tops to Sicklinghall and then the mainly downhill whizz to Wetherby.
Left at the roundabout and up the hill, heading for Spofforth, then along the causeway and right for the road to Little Ribston, before taking Ox Close Lane for the ride east to Cowthorpe. A while after the village I turned right onto the Roman Road, and followed that almost to Thorp Arch Trading Estate, turning right at the Wetherby Rd junction and then left for the run down past the prison towards Thorp Arch.
I stopped at All Saints Church just short of the village for some Haribo and a photo:




From there it was over the river and into Boston Spa, then Clifford past the just open chippy  (was tempted but didn't stop), then Bramham where the sun was finally trying to burn through the murk, so I stopped and took off the l/s top. From there it was the long way round to Thorner, then Carr Lane out to the A58, down to Coal Road and the climb up the hill. Short on miles (the story of my life) for the metric century it was a left onto Skeltons Lane, then a blast along the A64 and right into Scholes. Down Main Street to the Coronation Tree and down Leeds Road, pedaling into the wind....
A quick loop added to push the mileage on, then up to home into the wind again.
It's worth giving the wind a special note today, as despite it being forecast as a 'gentle breeze' from the NNE, it seemed to be against me a lot today, even at times when I was heading in directions when you might have expected a bit of assistance from it. It must have been that special cycling wind that we keep hearing about...

*62.25 miles* (100.61km) in *4h 38m* at an average of *13.5mph*, with a whopping *3,467ft* climbed. That's over 50% more climbing than my 'usual' metric century route so a good day all round, especially with a few new roads thrown in as well. Plus there were loads of cyclists out, which is always good to see.

One thing I did noticed on the long section between Otley and Sicklinghall is that there seem to be an awful lot of missing road signs (the posts are mainly still in place, just bereft of the actual sign), making snap navigation decisions fun. I don't know if the locals are still expecting a German invasion, or if they've simply been nicked, but it does seem odd. 





Of course, now I'm home the sun has come out and it's lovely. Which can only mean it's beer and burgers time again!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> 22 and a half inch frame?


Very close. 23 inch with a 22.5 inch top tube.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jun 2016)

I had a few days staying with Miss K in Birmingham and on Thursday I hired a Trek which turned out to be very comfortable and we had a lovely ride together. Miss K had made a great route on the canal paths, through lots of countryside, through some parks and round a reservoir. Places we went through were Edgebaston, Selly Oak, Kings Norton, Northgate, Shenley Fields, Bartley Reservoir, Woodgate Valley Country Park, Selly Oak, Harbourne, Chad Valley.

The first statue of Admiral Lord Nelson in England apparently, 






It which was all very quiet apart from some of the canal paths near the centre, where I was impressed by the cross_road _junction with a signpost in the centre pointing to 4 different directions.











There were some fire and rescue chappies having a practice on the water too. It was too busy with pedestrians to stop for pics there without getting in the way.

At the reservoir, 





We went for lunch at The Boston Tea Party in Harbourne, then visited the Botanical Gardens in the afternoon before riding back through the city to take the bike back. 


















Google took us on quiet roads so that was good. 24 miles with some fast bits and some slow and leisurely bits. Miss K is a whiz on the hills and thinks I need to try harder to keep the legs going!


----------



## Donger (4 Jun 2016)

Time for my latest Metric Century a Month ride, today. Entered the 102km "Over the hills and Far Away" audax from Tewkesbury, which did a big anti-clockwise loop through Bredon, Pershore, Upton on Severn, The Malvern Hills, Castlemorton Common and Deerhurst. I haven't gone over to the dark side (Strava) yet, so here is a proper map:




Given the name of this particular audax, it was always inevitable that hills were going to feature at some stage or another. In this case the Malvern Hills, and more particularly the little beast of a climb from Welland up to British Camp that used to be my nemesis. Here is a shot of the brooding hills, looking ominous:




Pleased to say I made it up there in one this time. There was supposed to be an official control at the cafe at Colwall called "The Kettle Sings", but at the last minute the organiser of the audax relaxed the requirement to go that far. Wasn't too happy about that, as (a) it is one of my vary favourite cafes anywhere and (b) I needed the miles (or, strictly kilometres) for my challenge ride .... so I carried on to the cafe anyway.




Note the Gloucester Rugby Club cycle shirt. Was quite glad to hear that they had started selling them .... where else would you find a cycle shirt in rugby second row forward size? Kept bumping into another guy wearing the exact same, and we finished together at the exact same time. The view of Herefordshire from the cafe was a bit hazy today, and you couldn't see the Welsh mountains at all, but what a cracking caramel flapjack and capuccino:




I must confess to experiencing just a tad of schadenfreude on the retrace down the hill after my snack stop as I saw a line of other riders still struggling their way up the lower reaches ... five of them even doing the walk of shame. Showed me just how far I have come in the last few years.The route then took some lovely quiet little lanes to the next rest stop/control point on the banks of the Severn at Lower Lode.



The barman commented on how hot I looked, and enquired where I had cycled from. "Tewkesbury", I said ... knowing that you could see the spire of Tewkesbury Abbey across the river just 3 miles away! Somebody else spoiled it by explaining that we had managed to make it take 50 miles to get there. Got back to Tewkesbury (via another 12 miles or so of twisting lanes) in a total of 5 hours 30 mins ... not bad considering the cafe stop and stopping for a pint on the way. Another one of these to add to the collection:




Loved it. Best audax yet, and still in the Metric Century a Month Challenge. From the sound of it, I must have almost bumped into @twentysix by twentyfive at Colwall. Bound to happen one day. Cheers everyone, Donger.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/598340058

109 miles in some lovely conditions.






Beer goggles.






Littlehampton.






Free coffee.






Trusty Triban 520.





View from Portsdown hill.

109 miles done, this month's imperial done. That's half the year done.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jun 2016)

Short ride out yesterday
Through Castleford, up 'Mary Pannal', along the Ridge Road, to Peckfield Bar
Over to Micklefield, & onto the old Great North Road, through the village, then further 'GNRing' into Aberford
Past the Crooked Billet, up into Saxton (with its famous 'Greyhound' pub)
Over to Church Fenton, back into Sherburn-in-Elmet
Back along another stretch of the 'GNR' into Fairburn

Heading back towards Allerton Bywater, & a familiar figure on a Trike was heading towards me........

Shouted greetings exchanged, & it was back home, via Castleford


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2016)

Todays ride today.. 
After a midnightish finish at work, I was up quite early to drive the bike over to Geddington so I could ride 5 or so miles to see the Flying Scotsman steam past on her UK tour.
I had picked the spot I wanted to wait at, and was there for best part of an hour, I think, as the 09:45 arrival time ended up as being 10:15. 






Not the best photo as it was a dismal day, with drizzle blowing in the breeze at times. Still, it was a splendid sight to behold!
Once she'd passed me, I had text a mate who was waiting at Harringworth to her steaming over the Welland Viaduct.
Once I left there, the weather improver slightly. Typical!






Under the over bit near where I crossed the A43 dual carriageway.






I wanted to add a few more miles to the day, so rode around Geddington village. I've only ever driven through it and didn't realise how pretty and historic it is. This is 'Queen Eleanor's Cross' where King Edward 1st wifes' body was rested on her way to be buried in Westminster Abbey in 1290.






I rode through the ford as well, after checking how far up the wheels the water came on a few cars.. 

A lovely 15 miles with lots of stuff to enjoy on the way. I would have stayed out riding much longer but, as I'm on the Norwich 100 tomorrow, I wanted to save my energy for that.

https://www.strava.com/activities/598081165


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2016)

Another short ride this evening. We are staying in London tonight and decided to hire a couple of Boris Bikes, 'cept they're called Santander Cycles now, just about a mile each way to a lovely Persian restaurant. The bikes are as heavy as hell but good fun and really easy to get hold of with Santander app.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jun 2016)

One ride, one as 'support' today:

First up was a quick visit to Nottingham to the new Harvey Hadden circuit and a very big field of 50+ for the Under 12's race. This is the 2nd to last lap with Tim (my youngest) on the front of the lead group before he had a coughing fit on the last lap! 8th place as a result. No racing for me as I'm still recovering ...






Then it was out with the Principia TT bike for me on a short test-ride. I've a 15-miler on the V928 course next Sunday and wanted to know whether I'm OK riding it after my accident. All was OK although I can't quite stretch fully yet so shifting appears to be a 'shove/tug and hope' approach: https://www.strava.com/activities/598098667


----------



## arranandy (4 Jun 2016)

A day trip down to the beautiful Isle of Arran today. Got the 7am ferry from Ardrossan then after a quick stop at my parents house it was out on the roads to do a figure of 8 of the island. Sunny and bright but pretty windy at parts. Loads of cyclists on the roads as there was some sort of charity ride taking place.
Café stop was at the Machrie Bay tearoom and was a big slice of iced lemon drizzle cake and an Americano



Great day out with a lot of climbing



Strava link
https://www.strava.com/activities/598528436


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2016)

mybike said:


> I've not been out for a couple of weeks, having visited my mother on the South Coast and the weather. I was therefore getting a bit desperate. Can cycling become addictive, like drugs?
> 
> For some reason I failed to go out yesterday, and a friend posted a 10.8 mile ride, so I had to do at least that. last year I did a 20 mile ride along the canal, so that was my target. As others have said, it's not warm in these sunny climes at the moment and my 2 layers could have been 3 with no disadvantage.
> 
> ...



FWIW, yes, I'd managed to shift the front changer. It's now back where it should be.


----------



## iancity (4 Jun 2016)

40 miles for me today - have had to change office so the 16 mile commute turns into a 20 mile one, but, theres just no direct route - followed a couple of suggestions from internet ie cycle routes, and went on them today but took me over fields with not great surfaces :-(

I'm going to have to either find a few quiet roads (of which I think there are none) or give up the idea :-(......or purchase a MTB :-)

Did come across a spoon....really not quite sure why !



https://www.strava.com/activities/598502062


----------



## Glow worm (4 Jun 2016)

Just a short 17 miler here today in the flatlands. We have not seen so much as a second of sunshine since last Sunday hereabouts. And then this afternoon, something quite remarkable happened ...






At first I wasn't quite sure what it was. Some kind of bright thing through the murk.






Then it got even better, a tiny patch of blue sky!!! Not much, but I was happy.






A nice view from the new hide near Wicken Fen. Sky clearing nicely by now. Was hoping to hear cuckoos but none today. Depressingly, we're on the cusp of the Autumn bird wise and the cuckoos will be heading south again in a couple of weeks or so.

Lots of marsh harriers though and the first hobbys of summer spotted so I was happy.






Burwell Lode, By now it was almost bright. It seemed very odd. A passer by pointed the sun out to me and we both agreed it seemed a bit odd to be able to see it. Warm though, and a pleasant couple of hours over 17 or so miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Very close. 23 inch with a 22.5 inch top tube.


I have a 23" myself, a 1973 Raleigh Sports. Very rare in the States to find the larger frames in English Cycles. Now that I have, I shan't let it go.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2016)

Just a 7 miler myself today, testing the Fuji Crosstown commuter bicycle as it's all made ready for the commutes next week. Kind of need to keep that Schwinn Impact in the touring segment of the bicycle library. The Crosstown 3.0 was a lesser marque in that line, as it did not have some silly suspension fork adding weight to its' already considerable weight. The 3.0 is still 21 speed, as the 4.0 is but 7. It was a lovely day, quite warm, and a few cumulonimbi presaging a frontal passage.
Four or five other cyclists, probably many more earlier.
79F
26C
Winds W10
Relative humidity 49%
Barometer 29.77
partly cloudy


Fuji Crosstown 3


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2016)

Up and out by 5.30 this morning no set route in mind. So up the mad mile and turn left towards and through Sywell,Overstone,Moulton then Holcot and across the promenade at Pittsford next up was Scaldwell then a new to me section that took in Lamport and past an American war memorial,Foxhall , Mawsley , Broughton,Hannington , Walgrave, Orlingbury and home .

35 miles no pictures as too grey for them sorry.


----------



## gaz71 (5 Jun 2016)

Done a nice 20 mile ride with my brother today.it made a nice change to have a bit of company and really nice weather.I even managed to pass a load of road bike cyclists going downhill past Sandown race course which i never do.Ok,they were all sat at cafe but still.Definately my nicest ride of the year so far.


----------



## Goofball (5 Jun 2016)

Headed out from Larne to just past Ballygally on the Coast Road.

Stopped at Drains Bay for water and an alpen bar.
I need to be up a while before I feel like eating, so that's breakfast.







Just leaving Drains Bay and passing Carnfunnock Country Park, so took a few pics.













Just reaching Bally Gally.





Heading to the far point over there.






Past Bally Gally and Ready to start back.





Drains bay again.





Black Arch.










Entering Larne. 





Down to the left of where I stopped.





Then home.

Been a while since I was on a bike and I have put weight back on again. 
But not feeling too bad and didn't get sore hands like before.
Only nine miles round trip, but enough for now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jun 2016)

What a great 12 mile mtb ride this morning..bbq in a bit, some beer and the kids over..perfect sunny Sunday


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jun 2016)

Headed out to meet my mate again to get him some miles in before the L2B in a couple of weeks. Started off on my own out through Pinkneys Green to Winter Hill (getting a bit lost ) eventually heading down in to Marlow through to Bourne End up to Holtspur and down to Loudwater and then to Wooburn to meet him. Back into to Bourne End Cookham up the steeper side of Winter Hill and into Marlow then off up to Freith decided to turn off and get a bit lost in the country roads a cracking day though so all was good. Back down to Marlow then I broke off in Bourne End to head home going past the top of Cookham High Street was a club waiting to pull out I didn't want to get scalped so got on the drops head down and tried my hardest. By the time I got to the A4 2.4 miles later I was blowing but id kept my lead in tact. (They probably wernt even trying tbh) through Maidenhead and home for a well earned cuppa. No pics or stops today 46.5 miles with 1983 ft of climbing in 3 hours 11 with a sedate 14.6 avg. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/599063819
Cheers 
Mark.​


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/599232278

I was ride leader on a Skyride Local again today. About 14 turned up. The weather was. Everyone seemed to enjoy themselves.





The posse.





The posse in the Victoria park.





The posse crowding round Danni King's box.

17 miles, lots of smiles.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jun 2016)

Up and out for a less hilly ride than yesterday, but with a mind to get a metric half in.

Grey and overcast (again) but perhaps not as chilly as yesterday, but i still put a long sleeved top on over the short sleeved one.
Local roads to warm up, then Leeds Road up to Scholes, huffing and puffing up the hill like a broken down train. From there it's on to Barwick, then Aberford and up the hill to Lotherton Hall Gates. Right and onto the Sherburn road as far as the lane to Saxton, where I stopped for a photo by the bench.




On into Saxton, then out to Barkston Ash, still feeling it from yesterdays exertions, then a straight run to Church Fenton.
The "light breeze" was making itself felt - oh for a day without a blooming north-easterly blowing at you...
Over the bridge, narrowly avoiding a couple on MTB's who pulled out from the layby without looking, and through the village and the back lane alongside the airfield to Ryther.
At the junction in the village a fellow cyclist was wrestling with an OS map, but it turns out he was just waiting for his cycling buddy, so I turned left through Ozendyke and on to Ulleskelf. Garmin was having a funny one today as all this section was below sea-level apparently (it's done this before), as low as 90ft below sea level in places...
Over the bridge and then the run up Raw Lane where I seemed to still have the wind in my face, despite heading in the opposite direction to earlier.
Quite pleased to be maintaining over 16mph, when I was passed by a lad on a flatbar in work clothes and a coat. Bugger! 
Anyway, onto the A162 for the descent into Stutton, then the sharp climb up to Garnet Lane, where I stopped on the bridge over the A64 for a flapjack and another photo:




Anyway, the sun was finally starting to shine through, so I took off the l/s top and pressed on to Toulston Lane and the road to Bramham.
Right at the top of the village and over The Windmill, where there seemed to be a fair few riders heading the other way on what it turns out was this:
https://www.riderhq.com/events/69215/heart-of-yorkshire-sportive - which is a bit of a shame as if I'd known about it I'd have almost certainly done that ride, and probably got a mate or two along as well. Ah well, maybe next time!
Onwards through Clifford and then down the hill to Bramham, and on towards Thorner via Milner Lane where (shock!) it was hot enough to take my arm warmers off. 







And where I crossed back onto the sportive route, although heading in the opposite direction and with still a handful of riders coming through.
Into Thorner and I decided to tackle Van Zyl Hill rather than taking Carr Lane, although as I passed the ford I was nearly wiped out by a first class Muppet in a silver Focus who not only didn't give me enough room when overtaking me on the corner, then cut right in to stay inside the centre white line almost pushing me into the kerb  I swear I could have adjusted their door mirror for them it was that close.
Taking a positive from that, the surge of adrenaline that it gave me had me flying up the normally slow going hill in a near record time. 
Right into Skeltons Lane down to Coal Road, then local roads to home.

*35.25 miles *(56.73 km) in *2h 36m *at an average of *13.6mph*, with *1,551ft* climbed. A good ride especially once the sun came out, even if my legs were feeling it towards the end.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jun 2016)

Got back home at noon today after watching the Stereophonics in Cardiff last night, and what a belter of a gig!
A spot of lunch then out on the road bike for an almost 25 miles at an average of almost 17mph. I felt rough for the first 10 miles, not from overdoing it, but from hay fever. These days most of the external symptoms are gone but I'm still left with a really sore throat and a flat battery for the first half of June.
Birds of interest were Goldfinch, Buzzard and a Kestrel which was yabbering away, calling to its young? Too early? I dunno!

Surprisingly few folk out. The bridges over the M4 had a cyclist on top this morning, maybe I'm out late...

https://www.strava.com/activities/599401809/


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2016)

60 miles the journey, Countesthorpe the destination. A ride of two halves but not the adventure of last week, though the ride back was entertaining. I followed my usual route out, out of Coventry, through Wood End to Shilton and across to Withybrook, Monks Kirby, Ullesthorpe and Gilmorton. I turned left in Gilmorton to go through Peatling pava and Peatling Magna, then turned onto the gated road to go up on to the Foston road and onto the garden centre. Most of the ride out had been done in cool and cloudy conditions by the time I was ready to ride home the sun was out it had warmed up nicely and I was overdressed. So I rearranged my saddlebag, my waterproof went in my back pocket and my long sleeved top went in the saddlebag. I decided to use a route back I hadn't used for several years and made a total mess of it, I should have ended up in Cosby but instead I ended up in the outskirts of Leicester, rode through Glen Pava, but I worked my way back on route again, involved a short stretch of dual carriageway. I made a mistake again in Crosby and did another couple of miles of main road before getting into Sutton In The Elms and Broughton Astley and picking up a route back into Coventry that I usually use on the way out, through Frolesworth, Claybrooke Magna and Claybrooke Pava and onto Monks Kirby where I turned right past the church to retrace my wheel tracks into Coventry. In the end it was a good and enjoyable morning out on the bike, though for a while it had me thinking a bit.


----------



## john59 (5 Jun 2016)

I had to be out before 8.00 am as I had an afternoon family meal booked. So it was of to Chester, in this glorious sunshine, and back.

Route.
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/599046058/embed/bd8ef3108054c7d466ce60a900f2ac2937c2c2b2


Chester Roman Gardens.




River Dee and weir.




Dee coastal path.




Roodee.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jun 2016)

john59 said:


> I had to be out before 8.00 am as I had an afternoon family meal booked. So it was of to Chester, in this glorious sunshine, and back.
> 
> Route.
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/599046058/embed/bd8ef3108054c7d466ce60a900f2ac2937c2c2b2
> ...


The fabled warrior in the pic isn't wearing an authentic Roman helmet (or Buff...)


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Got back home at noon today after watching the Stereophonics in Cardiff last night, and what a belter of a gig!



Good choice sir love em


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Jun 2016)

Aberford, Ulleskelf and their environs are popular this weekend!

I have to say this was one of the nicest rides I've ever done. Up through Garforth and past Lotherton to Towton, then across to Ulleskelf, through Cawood and Sherburn "Tin" Elmet then back via Rothwell, Morley and Birstall. Loads of fellow travellers around and it felt great to plough along the lanes between the pastures in the gloriously sunny weather. I even stopped to take some photos.

*This is where I entered bandit country...*





*And this is a field of poppies and stuff... (well, really, what do you think this is? Bleedin' Springwatch?)





The obligatory sustenance pic...




*
The only fly in the ointment was me forgetting to restart my Garmin after the coffee stop (see pic above for details) so I feared I'd lose a chunk of my distance. Thankfully Strava sort of fills in the blanks and by my reckoning it isn't far off my actual distance. Phew!

You want stats? You got 'em: Officially 64.3 miles with just over 3,000 feet of ascending. I think I actually did around 66 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/599431320

One last thing: After 3 years in the saddle, today was the day I popped my metric century cherry. And about bloody time.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jun 2016)

Rehabilitation following my accident started properly today; 37 miles at a fair pace to Holmfirth and back: https://www.strava.com/activities/599495967 with a stop at Sid's Café (Last of the Summer Wine).

No photos but I'm not as slow as I thought I would be. My legs are sore (good sign) and no real pain from the ribs (even better) but the IT band/hip aren't great (not good) with pain from the IT band due to not being able to stretch for over a month.

I've lost 1-2mph in real terms plus leg muscle due to being inactive for 4 weeks which is going to take weeks/months to return.


----------



## MarkF (5 Jun 2016)

My cousin suggested Malham again, Shipley to Skipton was a breeze, Skipton to Hetton ok (ish) but then he made a left just after the Angel Pub and into a road called "Hills Lane", I noted the name and wasn't happy.  Hills Lane was a bloody bugger, my thighs were squeaking by the time we got to Airton and on fire by our arrival in Malham. I seriously thought about calling a cab back to Skipton and then getting the train back home. Malham to Gargrave (returning not via Hills Lane) went ok, coming back out of Skipton my thighs "freed" up,and by Silsden I was fine, just as my cousin started to suffer, I made the most of this by setting a punishing pace back to Shipley.

Beer at Fanny's and The Fox and good day out.


----------



## Dark46 (5 Jun 2016)

Well what a lovely day for a ride. So I guess to make sure I was up and about @Frazzle was at the front door just after 07:30 this morning.

So I supplied him with a cup of tea then he left to get ready at the shops at the Kingsway. 

There were about 12 to 15 out today. I didn't do a head count. Only on the chilled group which included @Largie003 , the plan was to head towards Tewkesbury and then across to Bishops Cleeve. Then head to Cheltenham before heading home.

There was no @Donger today as you may have read he was out yesterday .

The route started off well as people didn't have the route on their garmins or couldn't get them to load.lol.

We set off with Lisa and Dave set off at more of a inter pace rather than a chilled one, and we're soon out of sight. The gap would yoyo at traffic lights but that all ended just outside Gloucester where they were waiting for us, plus to confirm where exactly what the route was.

From Gloucester it was out to Maisemore where we turned off the main road go through the lanes and up a nasty hill as I remember it. From here it was out towards Ashleworth and Tirley. There was a few cyclists about and some lovely ladies on horseback. 

We did catch up with a older couple were out for a ride. From some reason Dave decided to hang back and draught them. At a point I thought this was unfair and rocketed passed when a car overtook the group.

From here it was into Tewkesbury where we had another stop and found that Dave and @Largie003 had time restrictions. So it was decided that Dave and @Largie003 would head for home at Stoke Orchard. 

Tewkesbury was quite busy but no problems with traffic and we were soon on the A38 heading south towards Gloucester and turn off at the Odessa pub.


At Stoke Orchard Dave and @Largie003 left us where we went on to Bishops Cleeve and stopped at the No9 cafe (where I deliver) for a spot of coffee and some of Lisa's flapjack.

After the rest we headed through the village and headed towards Cleeve Hill where I found out I was riding with Whimps as I found out they didn't want to tackle Cleeve Hill! 

So it was into Cheltenham we headed and we kept to the left and avoided the city centre traffic. It was at one point I suggested Harp Hill! It was at this point I heard @Frazzle say "if he suggests we go up Harp Hill he can F**k **F! " ooops I thought. Lol

So it was with this knowledge I thought about Shurdington and the A46 and @Frazzle also suggested going across Painswick Beacon at down Upton Hill. 

So that was the plan, after going through Leckhampton and Shurdington it was up the A46. At the roundabout In Brockworth we met up with another rider from Eastgate Cycles Club. He swore at us saying he was doing repeat hills lol.

It was here that I was left behind as ever else is better than me assending. But I got my pace and stuck to it. There was noway I was getting off and stopping. 

From here it was up Painswick Beacon and then down Upton Hill. I WAS looking for to that. 

As it turned out I set a PB going down the otherside hehe. I did set building my pace quite early. I also made sure that I was in the middle of the lane as I knew there where some nasty holes in the road. At the bottom of the hill I hung a left and waited for the others.

When Claire and Lisa arrived Claire went for her saddle bag only to notice that the noise coming down the hill was her car keys falling on to the road.!!
The gent that @Frazzle is offered to go back up with her to find them. It didn't take long for them to return. 

So from here it was 5 mile ride across the M5 and back onto the Kingsway. 

When I arrived back my garmin was reading 49.9 miles. Normally I would have cycled straight home as it would been over 50 miles. But not today as it's my 51st Birthday I wanted to do 51 miles which I duly did.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jun 2016)

I have finally done 15 miles non stop. I know compared to most that is like little dawdle but to me it is huge! It was glorious. My average speed is coming up too. All round a good evening!


----------



## DaveReading (5 Jun 2016)

Just for a change, I put the bike on top of the car and drove to Windsor Great Park for a pootle. I've traversed WGP a few times on my way to somewhere else, but never really explored it for its own sake. Managed 18 mostly unduplicated miles, covering pretty well all the roads in the Park where you're allowed to cycle.

An interesting experience. For anyone who's not familiar with WGP, the northern two-thirds are very cycle-friendly, as evidenced by the presence of lots of other cyclists, nice wide roads with relatively few walkers and hardly any vehicles.

The southern part, round Virginia Water, is a different kettle of fish. While you're still allowed to cycle by the lake, it can be a bit fraught with walkers, buggies, scooters, etc, so easy does it.

All in all, a pleasant way to spend a couple of hours


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have finally done 15 miles non stop. I knpw compared to most that is like little dawdle but to me it is huge! It was glorious. My average speed is coming up too. All round a good evening!
> View attachment 130877
> View attachment 130878
> View attachment 130879


Well done we all started somewhere


----------



## iandg (5 Jun 2016)

On-call yesterday and over the night and was in the lab until 1 am this morning. Feeling tired but couldn't miss the sunshine so headed out for a steady 40km around my favourite loop.

https://www.strava.com/activities/599150866


----------



## Gert Lush (5 Jun 2016)

Today was a day of two stages. Firstly I went out for a nice 12 miles with me mum. That's the longest distance she's done and we averaged 10mph throughout. She's very excited for her new bike tomorrow so it was one last go on her apollo, with about 5 gears. There is a triple on the front but getting it to change is a mission in itself so she tends to stick to the back five.

12.1miles
10mph avg
187ft climbed

Dropped her off and went out on my own to do some extra miles, I was soon flying along! 20mph+ for a good section at the beginning. Headed out the opposite direction through town before joining up with the route I had previously done. Stuck to the same route as it was quite a lovely ride. Instead of heading straight home I went out through Hutton and looped around the get home again. Both very enjoyable rides.

22.1miles
16.1mph avg
791ft climbed.

So a nice total of 34miles today.

Edit. Got some good looking sun burn lines coming on right now.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Jun 2016)

Seems we were all out today. I was pretty determined to get out today. I simply have not got out for weeks and weight is creeping up. 

The trouble was I haven't got a working set of shoes and pedals. I went out yesterday to buy shoes to go with my new Speedplay pedals. I couldn't reuse the old shoes as I managed to snap off a bolt and can't get the stuck bit out. To add insult to injury, I also snapped the Easy Out I tried to retrieve the situation with. Of the four shops I tried, two only stocked brands I won't touch and two only stock shoes for Gimli.

So I was forced up in to the loft (HOT!) and look for an old pair of pedals and cleats. Luckily I found a set of Time pedals from an era when Time didn't make the cleats from a particularly soft cheese.

Due to the weight worry, I foolishly decided on an extended route. All was going well for the first twenty miles or so but then when I decided the dome had had enough sun and stopped to don a rather natty bandana, I couldn't get my foot out of the pedal. Only avoiding a slow fall to the hot Tarmac by a last ditch desperate yank, I quickly worked out two of the three bolts had worked their way out and were lost for forever. 

What to do? Call for rescue? No, it was such a nice day I decided to push on. I got my foot back into the pedal and ground my way up the rather lovely named Nanny Murphy's Lane. 

Trapped in the pedal I couldn't stop even if I needed to. Luckily not too many junctions and my wobbly track stand was just sufficient. A brisk "coming through" and a small chain gang rather rudely close passed me. Well done chaps you are faster than a lone, old fat man on an old steel bike! They actually had to stop at the top so I could get in a comment about the hare and tortoise.

I was by now flagging a bit thanks to lack of riding lately. I was also wondering how to get out of a pedal offering a knee friendly 360 degrees of float! I passed a field that I think will be a riot of poppies in a week or two and home after 35 miles of toil. I came into the drive 'hot' and after grabbing the roof bars of the Merc I was able to remove my shoes.

Now to get them away from the pedals!


----------



## Surlydave (5 Jun 2016)

What a glorious day in Suffolk for a bike ride. Admittedly a bit cloudy first thing
but when the sun broke through, Wow!!
About half a dozen of us set out heading for a coffee stop at Assington, where
another 6 or so were waiting.Suitably refreshed we all headed off, bound for 
Boxted. Our route took us via Chappel, where the impressive railway viaduct
is worth a visit. Our last port of call of the day was Raydon church to sample 
the tasty home-made cakes.

https://www.strava.com/athletes/8035690


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jun 2016)

Fantastic ride out today with my old ride buddy Kieth . He moved away last year and we haven't been for a spin since but today we met half way for both of us at Windsor . I've never been in the park there and was amazed at what i've been missing !
Loads of nice roads i've never been on before on the way home too .


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Jun 2016)

DaveReading said:


> Just for a change, I put the bike on top of the car and drove to Windsor Great Park for a pootle. I've traversed WGP a few times on my way to somewhere else, but never really explored it for its own sake. Managed 18 mostly unduplicated miles, covering pretty well all the roads in the Park where you're allowed to cycle.
> 
> An interesting experience. For anyone who's not familiar with WGP, the northern two-thirds are very cycle-friendly, as evidenced by the presence of lots of other cyclists, nice wide roads with relatively few walkers and hardly any vehicles.
> 
> ...


The road around it from cheapside is a cracker into Windsor .


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jun 2016)

A second ride of the afternoon for me, but this time on the tandem.
Our aim was Gamlingay, and the reason is 2 grass verges at the end of a totally unassuming road...

















Poppy, cornflower, corn cockle, wild pansy, nigella and numerous others.
The show goes on until late summer.

Not sure who's responsible, but they're a genius!

https://www.strava.com/activities/599688488

Another 25 miles.


----------



## KEEF (5 Jun 2016)

6am Derwent walk not a soul out


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Jun 2016)

Not being renowned for either riding over 75-80 miles or for hill climbing it was with some trepidation that I embarked on todays ride, the Medio Fondo Dragon Ride in Wales, 95 miles & more than a few hills to boot!

I went in with a plan just to take it easy & enjoy the day, which given the rather warm weather was certainly the correct decision. The first 6 miles or so were flat but the next 13 were going up including the first hill of the day, Bwich which I believe @Donger is planning on doing later in the year. This was a cracking climb, nice & consistent on a reasonable road surface offering some stunning views....




The down hill was fast & a nice rest-bite after an hour or so of going up & then it was on the the second hill, Rhigos mountain which was equally pleasant to go up & down & again offering superb views...








A welcome feed station on 36 miles allowed the water bottles to be filled & some tasty salty potatoes filled a gap before it was across some sheepy moorland & onto the final signature climb, The Devils Elbow, 1.1 miles at a 10% gradient. The warm weather was taking its toll now & more than a few walked it but I stuck it in the lowest gear & hauled myself up much to my delight. However, my joy was short lived as 3 miles further on cramp struck in my calf's quads & hamstrings despite me having already consumed over 3 litres of water & I had none left. Dumping the bike by the roadside I tried to stretch it out & as a last resort I took the one & only gel I was carrying & hey presto, success & I made it the next feed 4 miles down the road.

A litre was consumed there & then & both bottles refilled before the remaining 40 miles & a cat 3 & cat 4 climb to take us the finish & a much deserved medal! 





95 miles, over 7,000 feet of climbing & a scorching hot day with over 6 litres of liquid taken on but it was fun & I may even do it again sometime!

https://www.strava.com/activities/599633296


----------



## Donger (5 Jun 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> the first hill of the day, Bwich which I believe @Donger is planning on doing later in the year. This was a cracking climb, nice & consistent on a reasonable road surface offering some stunning views....


Well done! Sounds like an epic day. I'm only planning on a forty miler myself, doing the Bwlch and the Rhigos. I certainly recognise your second photo ... from the Bwlch looking towards Treorchy and the Rhondda Valley. That's the exact view that inspired me to do it. Off to the Alps again in September, and climbs like that one look like perfect training for it.


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Jun 2016)

Out in the sun today, lovely ride from Ingleton and over Middleton fell to Dent then on the cycle route toward Sedbergh before turning for Kirby Lonsdale and back on the main road  to Ingleton, only 60km of so with 750 m of climbing but a nice workout on the legs


----------



## Polite (5 Jun 2016)

In Brighton there's a hill, Bear Road, that was used in the Tour of England race a couple of years ago, so today I stayed local and rode approximately 23 miles including Bear Rd. It was mainly to see how unfit I am and the answer is; reasonably so, given the effort to get up there compared to the last time I did it. More of the same over the next few weeks, I think. Nice view from the top when I got there.

.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2016)

Another month and another 100+ miler for the Imperial Century a Month Challenge. 6 months in already. Half the year done and dusted.Time flies when you are having fun.

So, I met @martint235 at 7.30am on a nondescript roundabout in Orpington. We were off to Herne Bay on the north Kent coast for a nice big, fat, gut busting, calorie laden English Brekkie. The weather was overcast but nice and mild for the time of morning. I got Martin grumpy nice and early in the ride by suggesting we go via Stonehouse Lane, a 12%er to get the blood flowing. 

The pretty village of Aylesford.





The first half of the ride out is quite undulating as it follows the Pilgrim's Way on the North Downs. So plenty more ups and ups for Martin to Grumble about. The biggest grumble however was saved for the beast that is Hollingbourne Hill. A tough, long and quite steep climb up the Downs. It starts off pretty easy and just get's steeper and harder the higher you climb.

Martin cresting the beast.





From Hollingbourne it's a really nice 20 mile dowhnhill ramble through country lanes and villages all the way to Faversham. Passing many other cyclists and cycle clubs making the most of the warm weather.

We usually stop for lunch at Whitstable at the regular FNR haunt of the Seafront. An awesome, cyclist friendly cafe/bar with fantastic views over the sea. It's a bit hidden from the main Whitstable drag so it's never usually too busy, even on a lovely day like today.

However, Long martin had never been to Herne Bay or along the sea wall/promenade so as I'm not one to disappoint, that's what we would do today. 5 miles of bumpity bumpy bumpity bump. Paris Roubaix's cobbles has nothing on the sea wall. But it's worth it just for cycling along with the sea waves crashing next to you.

Just after Whitstable, after another climb, before hitting the sea wall to Herne Bay





Herne Bay in the distance





Long M trying to look happy at being at the seaside.





So once we got the bumpity bumpy bumps out of the way, we were in Herne Bay and it was time to visit Makcari's Ice Cream Parlour, bar and cafe. £5.99 for a full English Brekkie.. it was well deserved and didn't even touch the side. It was so impressive that I scoffed it all before remembering to take a pic.

Nevermind... no we didn't partake this time.





The return was a much different ride altogether. A wind assisted tailwind made for quick cycling and it was getting sunnier and much warmer.
Leaving Herne Bay.





We got back to Whitstable, once again using the Bumpity Bumoy Bump sea wall, and it was a case of following the classic FNR route back home. Not the nicest of routes but a pretty quick one. Only stopping at Upchurch for a water top up and a fab ice lolly for me.

So... a lovey ride, lovely weather, lovely tailwind and great company.. a few hills to test the legs and some nice furious downhills. Brilliant.

So Junes Century challenge ride is done.
120 of your imperial miles for the day.
Century # 14 for the year
Century # 180 over all.
And a fair few Eddington's added to the pot.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Jun 2016)

2.25hrs 62km, max speed 65kph!

Bike, run, swim (cramp!), run, collapse, lemonade.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jun 2016)

A somewhat inadequate 12 miles or so here, via Gosmore and Preston in order to retrieve the car from Hitchin. The climb to Preston is a little character - building on the Brommie.


----------



## gavgav (5 Jun 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Not being renowned for either riding over 75-80 miles or for hill climbing it was with some trepidation that I embarked on todays ride, the Medio Fondo Dragon Ride in Wales, 95 miles & more than a few hills to boot!
> 
> I went in with a plan just to take it easy & enjoy the day, which given the rather warm weather was certainly the correct decision. The first 6 miles or so were flat but the next 13 were going up including the first hill of the day, Bwich which I believe @Donger is planning on doing later in the year. This was a cracking climb, nice & consistent on a reasonable road surface offering some stunning views....
> View attachment 130891
> ...


Well done!


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have finally done 15 miles non stop. I know compared to most that is like little dawdle but to me it is huge! It was glorious. My average speed is coming up too. All round a good evening!
> 
> View attachment 130877
> View attachment 130878
> View attachment 130879



It's a good feeling.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have finally done 15 miles non stop. I know compared to most that is like little dawdle but to me it is huge! It was glorious. My average speed is coming up too. All round a good evening!
> 
> View attachment 130877
> View attachment 130878
> View attachment 130879




Very well done.
We all had to start somewhere. When I got back into cycling 10 years or so back.. I used to do a loop of 10 miles and it damn near killed me the first few months.


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Jun 2016)

Donger said:


> Well done! Sounds like an epic day. I'm only planning on a forty miler myself, doing the Bwlch and the Rhigos. I certainly recognise your second photo ... from the Bwlch looking towards Treorchy and the Rhondda Valley. That's the exact view that inspired me to do it. Off to the Alps again in September, and climbs like that one look like perfect training for it.



Thank you. Those climbs were the best part of the day & I'm sure you'll enjoy them if the weathers nice like today.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2016)

Four Boris Bike rides today and a five mile run around Hyde Park.

You can hire a BB £2 for 24 hours in 30 minutes increments otherwise you get charge £2 for every 30 minutes. Confusing but it works.

Ride one was from Cromwell road to Green Park via the cycle lanes of Hyde Park, where we docked the bike after 25 mins and went for Lunch at Fortnum & Mason, lovely Welsh rarebit, Earl Grey tea and the an amazing Knickerbocker Glory, then back on a BB to The Royal Albert Hall for a matinee of Swan Lake. The docking station is outside the hall so after the show back on a bike down to Cromwell Road to collect our bags from the hotel, then another bike back to Kensington High Street, Hyde Park and to the last docking station at Queensway. Then the tube out of London. We had a smashing time. About 8 miles in all plus the running.





Hyde Park and round pond.




Waiting for the fragrant MrsP at Kensington High Street.




The rear of the Albert Memorial.




One of the docking stations.




Knickerbocker Glory & a Chocoholic Sundae.




Inside the Royal Albert hall.


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jun 2016)

Club ride today
Two destinations had been given, Farncombe and Compton, and Compton won out on the basis of the better tea/coffee room

Smaller numbers and we kept to a reasonable pace passing twice the club slower group that seems to have risen up (not that we are fast!!)

We went there via a cicuitous but familiar route via Chobham, Pribright, Seale, and Shackleford

Refreshments were had at the Watts Gallery Tea rooms and it was pleasant to be able to sit outside

We returned a more direct route via Guildford and it Chertsey arrived the same time as the slower group who had been elsewhere.

Garmin Vector looks as though it needs a new battery, the light should show d it not bright enough to see!
Also need to check battery in Cadence sensor

Anyway arrived back having 57.20 miles @ 15.8 mph
1955 feet climbed so a hilly route

https://www.strava.com/activities/599254520


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2016)

After totally insufficient sleep last night, a mate was calling to collect me and the Defy 2 at 04:00 to be in Norwich for our start time for the BHF Norwich 100 ride.






As it was, with an 07.05 start time, we were away, with the first bunch of riders at 06:45.
The first 40/45 miles were into a chilly northerly headwind. Nothing drastically bad, but enough for me to be glad I decided to keep my jacket on and wear a cap under my helmet.






At 40 miles, we topped up the water bottles at Holkham Hall. As we rode eastwards across the North Norfolk coast from there, it was a tad easier. We were planning on eating some chips in Sherringham, as we'd done in previous years, but they were all closed until midday! (we were there earlier this year apparently)






Never mind, we had an ice cream to keep the chill factor going. As luck would have it, as we chatted to the ice cream vendor, and mentioning our charity ride status, he didn't charge us for them! How good is that? He said the owner of the company was a keen cyclist and thought he'd be glad to help 
There are some lovely people around 

The rest of the ride was still in grey and breezy weather, but nothing like the incessant rain and wind of last years ride (Jeez, but that was miserable!) until we got within half a mile of the finish line. Obviously, the sun came out!






Raising a (free) glass (plastic) of Adnams Ghost Ship to toast the 100 miles.
As I was only on 99 and a bit miles as we got to the finish line, I just had to pop around the block to make it a Century, obviously!

Once we'd rode back to where we'd parked the car, we were on 102 miles. Quite happy with that for the day.






https://www.strava.com/activities/599544091



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The only caveat to the day was to see an ambulance attending an injured cyclist on about mile 99 on the way back into the city. It didn't look good 
Back at the finish, I went to the organisers tent and had a conversation about what had happened, and I said that, at the _exact _same spot last year, the same thing had happened. As you ride from light into shade, on a downhill road, there are speed humps that are barely visible.
I will be contacting the organisers to make sure my message gets though!
Let's hope it doesn't happen again next year


----------



## Diggs (5 Jun 2016)

Where did that weekend go? 
Missed the LBS ride after meeting a couple of old friends on Friday, went up to that London for the Nocturne (cracking racing, great atmosphere), so in a belated attempt to get our legs turning before the Orchid next week, and between our various domestic requirements , squeezed a quick cobweb blowing ride with my old school friend Dave


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jun 2016)

I had a great ride in Iceland this weekend. This was my June Century ride https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-imperial-century-a-month-challenge-chatzone.5611/post-4310326


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2016)

7 miles again today, much the same as yesterday, a bit cooler and windier.
79F
27C
Winds NW21 G29(!)
Relative humidity 40%
Barometer 2978 and steady
Partly cloudy or mostly sunny, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Alex H (6 Jun 2016)

iancity said:


> Did come across a spoon....really not quite sure why !



Bob Budd’s ‘Eat for England’ - http://theculturetrip.com/europe/un...england-s-hidden-sculptures-you-need-to-find/


----------



## CharlieB (6 Jun 2016)

Norwich 100 yesterday. 
Thank you to @PeteXXX for explaining what happened to me yesterday. 
Yes, that last little descent into Norwich is Constitution Hill. I hit something, at the time I didn't know what, and came off at 25mph. So I now know it was a speed bump. I saw nothing in the road. 
Fortunately, I've escaped with no more than some extensive bruising and a lot of road rash. So I did finish, and got cleaned up by St. John Ambulance. 
My mileage did tally with @PeteXXX at 99.01, but by that point I was a little bashed up to make it 100. 
A bit slower than the last time I did it 4 years ago, 16.4mph average and 1390m of ascent. Yes, Norfolk does have hills!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2016)

Sorry to hear that Chas. Hope you're not too battered and bruised and that the bike is ok.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to hear that Chas. Hope you're not too battered and bruised and that the bike is ok.


Thank you @ianrauk , I'm fine this morning, if a little stiff. Bike has a bent mech hanger and new bar tape will be needed. 
St. John Ambulance will be getting a donation, they were incredibly thorough in checking all the vital signs before cleaning up all the scrapes.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jun 2016)

CharlieB said:


> Norwich 100 yesterday.
> Thank you to @PeteXXX for explaining what happened to me yesterday.
> Yes, that last little descent into Norwich is Constitution Hill. I hit something, at the time I didn't know what, and came off at 25mph. So I now know it was a speed bump. I saw nothing in the road.
> Fortunately, I've escaped with no more than some extensive bruising and a lot of road rash. So I did finish, and got cleaned up by St. John Ambulance.
> ...


 
Hope you repair quickly. The 'like' is for the ride, and finishing after an off at a decent speed.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jun 2016)

Woke up before the alarm this morning, so added a bit extra to the usual 8 mile commute since the weather was great Just over 11 miles on quiet roads at 6am today.


----------



## KEEF (6 Jun 2016)

As yesterday but with rabbits


----------



## rugby bloke (6 Jun 2016)

oldfatfool said:


> Out in the sun today, lovely ride from Ingleton and over Middleton fell to Dent then on the cycle route toward Sedbergh before turning for Kirby Lonsdale and back on the main road  to Ingleton, only 60km of so with 750 m of climbing but a nice workout on the legs


My old stomping ground - had the dubious pleasure of going to school at Sedbergh. Certainly some glorious countryside, never ridden there myself but I imagine it is great cycling country.


----------



## Old jon (6 Jun 2016)

A very bright morning, so on with the sunhat and off I go! With other clothing of course. People would have giggled . . .

By the time I reached Water Lane I had a route with a fair amount of trees shading it, I thought. Who does tree shade maps? No one I can think of. From Water Lane to Office Lock, canal towpath to Viaduct Road and the slog to Headingley up Cardigan Road. Cross the Ring Road at Lawnswood and keep straight on to the next set of traffic lights, and turn right then left to pass Adel church. Just past Adel dam take the left fork, straight on by Golden Acre eastern car park and the turn off for Bramhope. Welcome to Black Hill Road and the testing ride down to the A 659 at Arthington. Dry like today and bright too, brilliant it was.


View: https://youtu.be/KFp92ze2jMQ


The ride from there through Pool to Otley seemed to go briskly, I suspected a tailwind. After something to eat and drink, the suspicion was confirmed, riding up Leeds Road was umm, difficult. Or maybe I was tired. Anyway, along that to Headingley and the hiccup through Kirkstall, down the canal towpath and through Hunslet to home. Thirty point eight miles this very sunny day, every one of them a pleasant one.

One of Mr Garmin's wonderful maps,


----------



## john59 (6 Jun 2016)

I had arranged for a ride and a catch up with a friend today. We decided on an 8.00 am start as the weather was going to be a warm 24c. After some deliberation we headed of to Delamere forest for a coffee, and as promised by the weather forecast, it was lovely and warm.
I was also hoping to complete my Cyclechat 100 km a month challenge & also the Strava 'June Grand Fondo'. Which I'm happy to say I completed! 

Ride.
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/600389524/embed/480589b7f5800fcd4c493e57e5d9df05c7993d99


Bob.








Shropshire Union Canal.




The obligatory coffee stop.


----------



## CharlieB (6 Jun 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Hope you repair quickly. The 'like' is for the ride, and finishing after an off at a decent speed.


Thank you. 
In hindsight, I was going too fast.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2016)

john59 said:


> I had arranged for a ride and a catch up with a friend today. We decided on an 8.00 am start as the weather was going to be a warm 24c. After some deliberation we headed of to Delamere forest for a coffee, and as promised by the weather forecast, it was lovely and warm.
> I was also hoping to complete my Cyclechat 100 km a month challenge & also the Strava 'June Grand Fondo'. Which I'm happy to say I completed!
> 
> Ride.
> ...




Known in our family as the pretty bridge. As a lad I was fishing on the opposite bank to where Bob was. I'd run out of bait, so stuck some silver kit Kat foil on the hook. Within minutes I'd caught the only fish of the day!
Fishing in the evening was good as the lions in the zoo would have a good old roar before bedtime!


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2016)

Monday night is spin night, but not when the weather is like this!

I did a nice loop around The Shelfords. On the way there between Harston and Newton I saw the biggest hare in the world. Must have been at least 10' tall!
So 12 miles this evening to add to my commute (I did have 40 winks between the commute home and this ride!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/600715511


----------



## gavgav (6 Jun 2016)

Warmest ride of the year so far, with the temperature showing 27c at 17:00. Give me heat over cold any day! Set out through Bayston Hill, where I found Pulley Lane closed and a diversion in place up Green Lane. You will notice a theme along these lines shortly. Green Lane is a narrow estate road and not built for the ridiculous speeds people were driving up and down it .

Climbed up Lyth Hill, stopping only to remove the extra air conditioning I noticed I had in my shorts (the fly was undone ) and then dropped down to Exfords Green. I encountered a complete knobber here, when a red Micra came through the 2 sharp bends, on my side of the road, blowing his nose and not looking where he was going! I would have classed it as a close pass from a car that was travelling in the same direction as me, never mind one going the opposite way on a 2 lane road! I shouted and gesticulated to him that he should be on the other side of the road, which was followed by a toot of the horn. Yeh whatever, idiot, knobhead

I then deviated up towards Long Lane and through Stapleton Common, where a tractor and me had to inch past each other on the narrowest part. I wasn't arguing with the size of the spikes that were sticking out of the implement it was towing .

I called in at dads, for a chat and to see his new car that he had picked up today. It's a Nissan Qashqai and looks much smarter than the older version he had previously. I love the smell of a new car!

Continued on to Condover and started down Lyons Lane, only to find more road closed signs and a diversion down through the ford, which was still surprisingly deep and meant wet feet. and through Boreton, before joining the Betton road. Climbed the bank and found a third set of road closed signs and another diversion down and round the narrow lane, to rejoin the road to Betron again! I have never known an outbreak of roadworks like we have got in Shrewsbury and surrounding areas at the moment. Chaos everywhere when getting to and from work. 

Anyway, at least it was quiet when back on the road home, bar the section along Oteley Rd where the traffic was breaking the speed limits as per normal.

16.2 miles at 11.6mph avg


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jun 2016)

A lovely sunny warm day dawned. Just some easterly wind blowing. I'd arranged to visit my cousin in Shipston and had sorted a suitable route. Unfortunately I hadn't loaded into my sat nav. Never mind I had my trusty map in my pocket on the "just in case" basis. So I stuck to the memory of the plan but did get it a bit wrong. It didn't matter much as I found some lovely new bits of lane and my repertoire of Warwickshire lanes is still increasing. I made it to Shipston over half an hour later than planned. No worries, lunch appeared and we did some family catching up.

Indeed the conversation was sufficiently diverting that I was late leaving too. I crossed the Stour and headed south to loop almost to Moreton-in-the-Marsh grabbing more new lanes. Eventually I emerged onto better known territory for Broad Campden. Back down off the Cotswold edge it was fairly brisk crossing the open ground to Bredon Hill. Now just the standard run back saw my miles gradually growing towards my first imperial century (103 miles) of 2016. Great stuff and well chuffed am I.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jun 2016)

Usual Monday ride to visit Mum (in a a nursing home) do not usually bother to put it on, always do a bit of a loop afterwards, not time for much else as I want to get back for domestic reasons. 

Anyway 12.61 miles , pretty flat @ 17.8 mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/600523601


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jun 2016)

Nothing special - no photos, no coffee & cake stops, just a straight forward metric 100 and a bit. The difference being that it was in bright sunshine and lighter winds compared to last week's commutes from hell! Also thank you to all the drivers today for giving me plenty of space and holding back in the twisty bits.

https://www.strava.com/activities/600681307

I've got the whole week of so the bike may be loaded into the car so I can get a couple of laps of Rutland Water in later in the week.

p.s. If Ben Knights and Pete T are on here - thanks for the recent kudos, but it's not really necessary


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jun 2016)

Bit late but a quick report on yesterdays TOC Gran Fondo;

Brilliant weather and a good ride,only flagging right at the end mostly due to drinking a huge mouthful of the quick etixx mix I made up at the middle stop;took a gulp and got an un-mixed bit which made me retch and burp.

Other than that though it was a fine ride,bit hairy at the start with a few peeps obviously gunning for a qualifying time and on the other hand people dawdling in groups not really paying attention;our club group got fragmented so it was mostly a solo run for me when I wasn't in a mixed group.Once it all cleared out though got in a good rythym,made a fair bit of progress on the second half finding myself passing plenty of bunches when the wind kicked in;all those winter rides in 20mph+ winds obviously paying off,was a few bods taking a nice tow but was comfortable with my pace so let them be.Did have a nice switch about with one guy in particular so that helped break the ride up.

Got some help at the end as joined up with club member Ferenc(also on a Ridley!,well he is Belgian)and we rolled along together until my drinking moment.

Had to make two un-sheduled stops with my tail pack coming undone,so in the end I stuffed it in a pocket.

Chip time in the end was 4:12:23 with the Garmin recording 4:05:44 at an average of 33kmh(20mph).

https://www.strava.com/activities/599743686

So some pics;

Long line of riders at the start.







Some pics from the start pen;











And a club group shot(I'm second from left at the back);


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jun 2016)

Yesterday was a little recovery ride with the better half who is deffo in need of some longer rides now I think as she's doing these 20kers in her stride now;

https://www.strava.com/activities/600295655

And today a steady roll in to work on a lovely morning,first of the year sans mudguards on the Planet X;

https://www.strava.com/activities/601226470

An a bike against a wall shot;


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2016)

@CharlieB Was that you! I'm so glad you were relatively unharmed. It could easily have been much worse! You seemed to be being well looked after by the ambulance crew though.
As I said, the same thing happened there on last year's ride. I've contacted both Bike Events and BHF about this and await their response. I'll let you know what their replies are (or not, as the case may be.)


----------



## rugby bloke (7 Jun 2016)

Spent all day itching to get out on the bike after a weekend of domestic duties. In the end did the "Olney Loop" - 33 miles, which is the longest evening ride I have done, so definitely improving. Lovely weather, loads of riders out, mixture of road bikes and mtb.

This always feels like a lumpy ride to me - 1,153 ft of climbing over 33 miles - 35 ft / mile. I would be interested to see how this compares with other riders, especially those living in "hilly" rather than "rolling" landscapes.

http://www.strava.com/activities/600844194


----------



## Paulus (7 Jun 2016)

Yesterday evening me and my mate went out for a pootle through Potters Bar, Essendon, around the lanes via Wild Hill, Brookmans Park, South Mimms, Ridge and back to Barnet with a stop at the Black Horse for a pint of refreshment. 23 miles in total.


----------



## CharlieB (7 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> @CharlieB Was that you! I'm so glad you were relatively unharmed. It could easily have been much worse! You seemed to be being well looked after by the ambulance crew though.
> As I said, the same thing happened there on last year's ride. I've contacted both Bike Events and BHF about this and await their response. I'll let you know what their replies are (or not, as the case may be.)


I wasn't the one who was ambulanced, fortunately. 
But thank you for the thought, @PeteXXX. 
Good ride, though, wasn't it?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2016)

CharlieB said:


> I wasn't the one who was ambulanced, fortunately.
> But thank you for the thought, @PeteXXX.
> Good ride, though, wasn't it?


Yep, a mate and I really enjoyed it. We finished in about 6hrs 20. 
The accident I saw was at about 2 o'clock. If that wasn't you, then there were further problems at that place!


----------



## CharlieB (7 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, a mate and I really enjoyed it. We finished in about 6hrs 20.
> The accident I saw was at about 2 o'clock. If that wasn't you, then there were further problems at that place!


Exactly so. I came off at about quarter to three. So that's at least two people this year. 
My time was 6:01.


----------



## mybike (7 Jun 2016)

CharlieB said:


> Exactly so. I came off at about quarter to three. So that's at least two people this year.
> My time was 6:01.



Sounds like it's a problem with the road, maybe the council should become involved.


----------



## SteveF (7 Jun 2016)

Back to work tomorrow after a few days off, was going to pop to the gym but had been for a run yesterday so decided to do a relaxed meander on the bike, a 50k loop via Rainham Marshes ensued... https://www.strava.com/activities/601379988

I was on the road bike but decided to go along the Mardyke path to cut out some of the urban roads, wasn't quite a straightforward as I'd hoped with a large chunk of oak tree in the way:





Wasn't to much of a issue, shouldered the bike and braved the stinging nettles...

One I got to the Marshes and the Estuary was quite surprised at just how calm the Thames was, very mill pond like:






Nice to be out in lovely weather.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jun 2016)

The usual 2.3km... Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jun 2016)

Another extended ride in this morning. Yesterdays commute to and from work ended up at just over 21 miles instead of the usual 16, so getting towards the 25 miles/day needed to hit the Strava 1250km a month trophy, on my radar hopefully this year.
Lovely this morning, just right for shorts and s/s jersey. Looking at tonights forecast I may get a bit damp on the ride home..


----------



## Old jon (7 Jun 2016)

OK, I am a failure at tree shade mapping. For the second day in a row I have worn a sunhat, and needed it. For today, one of the routes I often ride, although variations also appear. Thirty three and a half miles in total, beginning with a navigation of Holbeck to point me and the bike in the direction of Crown Point Bridge. It is a lot more fun if me and the bike are pointing in the same direction of course. Regent Street, Roseville and Roundhay Roads take me all the way to the Oakwood Clock, followed by the climb up Boot Hill. Turn left after crossing the Ring Road, just after the Wellington pub, and keep on to Shadwell, turning left at the main street to go on to Slaid Hill. Turn right there and Wike Ridge awaits. The surface is pretty good, and there is a lot of swift downhill to enjoy, and the odd bit of open country to see.



More open stuff after East Keswick and along to Collingham, where I stayed on the A 58 to Wetherby for a sandwich break away from traffic. Out of Wetherby and along to Bramham, using West Woods Road eventually. By the A 1 bridge, turn right to go to Thorner. Sometimes, in this direction, the road is a bit of a pig to ride, today was one of those. At the other side of Thorner, Sandhills seemed an easy proposition today. Turn right onto Skeltons Lane, Red Hall Lane to follow and back on the A 58 for that massive grin Boot Hill generates on the descent. Oakwood Clock and the trip across town, well, I have to get home somehow.






@rugby bloke , since you asked, 33.5 miles, 1368 feet of climbing which is about 40 feet per mile. I would say that is a bit below average for me, nope, just checked with my last ten rides on Garmin, average is 1332 feet. Biggest to date is 1751 feet climbed in 30 miles, least is 1076 feet in 30.


----------



## derrick (7 Jun 2016)

Little spin out today, First one since Sundays Cambridge Grand Fondo.Got to keep them legs spinning, still a little breazy but most of the ride was in bright sunshine,then about 5 miles from home the heavens opened, No wet weather gear just made a mad dash for home. Lovely peaceful ride, Apart from 5 miles into the ride i realized i had come out without a bottle of drink, i had to pop into a bike shop in Waltham Cross for a new one, The lady in the shop rinsed out the new bottle filled it with water and away i went.
https://www.strava.com/activities/601560519


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2016)

A short ride down the shops for some garlic bread and a bottle of milk, down the cycle path to the outskirts of Didcot for the shop and a slightly different route back where I saw an acquaintance from my village on his allotment and stopped for a chat. then through East Hagbourne where I saw Romeo and Juliet doing their thing, then onwards to home. Just about 5 miles on the Kingpin. Very warm today, but not much currant bun.






The old railway bridge at the start of the cycle path.





Romeo on the left and Juliet peeping of the wall on the right....don't ask I have no idea.




There she is the little minx.





Romeo...looks more like Quasimodo.


----------



## Trickedem (7 Jun 2016)

CharlieB said:


> Norwich 100 yesterday.
> Thank you to @PeteXXX for explaining what happened to me yesterday.
> Yes, that last little descent into Norwich is Constitution Hill. I hit something, at the time I didn't know what, and came off at 25mph. So I now know it was a speed bump. I saw nothing in the road.
> Fortunately, I've escaped with no more than some extensive bruising and a lot of road rash. So I did finish, and got cleaned up by St. John Ambulance.
> ...


Hope you are on the mend. Gws


----------



## Osprey (7 Jun 2016)

A quick afternoon 25 mile ride today. Gower traffic is a lot lighter than on the weekend were the volume of cyclists and narrow roads cause carnage. Set off west across the lane that skirts the saltmarsh, then a sharp 10% climb up out of Llanrhidian village and onwards through twisting and undulating lanes through Burry Green, Scurlage towards Rhosilli.
with the panoramic views of the bay and headland. Return run retraces the same route.










Rhosilli, looking out to the headland 'Worms Head'




Llanrhidian Salt Marsh looking out to the Carmarthenshire coastline.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jun 2016)

I really should have been doing domestics, but chucking some towels into the washing machine was as far as it got - the good weather was too much to resist. 

After a quick trip into town and some serious faffing around (I blame 6Music), out came the good bike for a quick 50 miles taking the long route out to Needham market and then meandering back. Stopped in Willisham for a quick pic of this garden display, but it probably needs a few more flowers





https://www.strava.com/activities/601635329


----------



## srw (7 Jun 2016)

I went the long way round from Ladymead, Guildford, to Guildford Waitrose on the way home this evening. Taking advantage of my new-old mountain-bike-hybrid-hack I followed the (occasionally eccentric) offroad cycle path from the town centre to the Downslink path and ended up at Cranleigh. It's a damn sight easier in the dry on 1.75" tyres on a solo bike than it was on 1.25" tyres on a tandem in the wet.

Just keeping going to the sea was tempting, but I do have things to do tomorrow. I then came back along the roads via Wonersh to Shalford and Waitrose, to get asparagus and new potatoes to roast for tea. A route of about half a mile extended to nearly 20, and pleasingly achievable. As posted elsewhere I think I might have worked out why the gears are still a bit crap.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jun 2016)

32 Miles for me today at Oulton Park in Cheshire. First of a three race series on the motor racing circuit. It was hot but not sweltering windy but not blowing a gale, so all in all not bad for a race. I went of in the second bunch of riders in the third race of the night about 30 to 40 of us. Most of the riding was good, but there were a few dodgy moves in the bunch which always makes you nervous. The pace was fairly brisk but not so much that you were in the red if you sat in. I chased down a couple of the ubiquitous breaks and even tried to jump in with one myself. Couldn't quite make it and ended up in no mans land wanting the bunch to catch me and put me out of my misery. They did but it seemed like an age before I was swallowed up. I even had a little left to have a bit of a dig on the last lap. Came in about tenth which all in all was more than I had expected.  Must try harder next week. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/602044579


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Jun 2016)

Another sunny commute today after the early mist was burned off although the roads were still wet after the evenings showers

Legs seem ok after Sundays Fondo and got a nice run down the cycle path too,nearly run over a squirrel though;less rowers about now but more fair weather joggers.

Had to do a stop to pick up a bit of metal grid that everyone seemed to be driving over before it did any damage.

Did a little perambulation around the city before stopping at the 'trose for provisions and then off to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/602377124


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2016)

@CharlieB et al. As the conversation is relevant to this thread, I'll post it here.
This is Bike-Events email response to my contacting them.

_
Dear Pete,

Thank you for your email, and thank you also for your concern regarding the accident that occurred.

We know that the rider was well cared for by the ambulance and then the hospital.

We’ve contacted the family and we’re waiting to hear back from them.

We are currently investigating the incident and reviewing the route itself.

Thank you again for your concern and your comments are very much appreciated.

With best regards,

John 

John Lister

Bike Events

0117 989 7080

www.bike-events.co.uk 
_

As of now, I have had no response from BHF


----------



## CharlieB (8 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> @CharlieB et al. As the conversation is relevant to this thread, I'll post it here.
> This is Bike-Events email response to my contacting them.
> 
> _
> ...


Thank you for that, @PeteXXX . It think it would be appropriate if I added my twopennyworth to Bike Events, and I will now do so. They are aware I had an off, as I saw one of their people soon after St John Ambulance had finished with me. However, the conversation with him was fairly informal, as I've known him personally for quite some years, and so it didn't get as far as naming the exact location.
I must add, as I didn't mention this before, that seconds before I came off, I did see an ambulance parked on the left, but thought no more of it at the time as the doors were shut and no-one appeared to be outside the vehicle.


----------



## Old jon (8 Jun 2016)

A little cooler today, and less breeze also. No complaints, weather does what weather does. Through Holbeck and Hunslet, thinking, ‘ Forty years ago this would have been too noisy, smelly and dangerous for me to want to ride a bicycle along here.’ I mourn the lost jobs, certainly, but clean air is worth a lot.

Anyway, through Stourton and up the hill to John O’ Gaunt’s ( the head of the council ruling for the boy king Richard the second, circa 1377, possibly. I shall check ) and bear left for the shortcut through Woodlesford and on to Swillington. Turn right at the Garforth roundabout and continue through Peckfield to just north of the Boot and Shoe, then left again for Micklefield. I turned right at the crossroads after the village to pass Lotherton Gates, left for Aberford and onto Cattle Lane to take me to Barwick in Elmet. Through Scholes, a dash ( joking ) along a bit of A 64, right onto Thorner Lane then the other two lanes and Boot Hill downwards dizzyingly quickly to get me home having ridden 31.6 miles. PBG.



And a map of my day's meander


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (8 Jun 2016)

Had the day off today so wet out for a ride. Really enjoyed it and a few new roads to ride along.
Photo taken at Titchfield Haven, lovely spot, great harbour and a very nice cafe as well! 
However I did get bittern by a dog riding through the park!!!! 
Overall ride was 32 miles. So miles are creeping up nicely.


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Jun 2016)

After Sundays epic climbing (for me anyway) the heart was willing but the legs no so, so I decided on the flattest route I could find today & where better on a hot day than the coast with a pleasant southerly breeze coming in off the Solent.

The route down through the New Forest, Beaulieu & Exbury wasn't overly busy with cars or cyclists & Lepe beach was reached within the hour & after a mooch along front & the around the country park I headed back via Blackfield & the forest for a pleasant & relaxing 32 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/602694503
















I found this cold war nuclear bunker at Lepe which I guess may come in handy one day!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jun 2016)

6 out today. Lovely warm weather and little wind. Steve E and I rode from Malvern to meet Julian H, Maragaret P, Pete M and Mrs 26 at Upton. We took the southerly route by Haw Bridge flushing a little egret on the way. We called in at Odda's Chapel https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odda's_Chapel at Deerhurst. Then we crossed the open country to get involved in the lumps and bumps which out lie the Cotswolds before taking the dead end lane to the cafe above Hailes Abbey on the Cotswold edge https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hailes_Abbey

We took a long break at the cafe with plenty of chat. Then the ride took us to admire the village of Stanton. Now we crossed back to Elmley Castle and rounded the flanks of Bredon Hill. Mrs 26 decided to ride at her own pace but to meet up again at Upton. There was a bit of silly pace as we approached Upton with 29.5 mph popping up on my computer. We had just settled with a pint of brew at The Swan when Mrs 26 rolled up. All good. Just Steve and I to ride back to Malvern having had a lovely (72 mile) day out.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jun 2016)

My usual 2.3km Zzzzzzz commute "home" was interrupted when this...




Became





Only seen it open once before in more than a year, and first time I've been on it. One nobber rlj'd on the other side and then realised he was about to get marooned on the swing section of a swing bridge so high tailed it back whence he came.

You'll note the sign is completely at odds with how the bridge works.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2016)

Took the morning off work so I could do an extended ride in and get the June imperial century done at the same time. Left the house at 05:15 in SS top and shorts, was a glorious morning, though when I hit the countryside it was a bit cooler and a bit misty, but I wasn't at any point cold.

Gears are playing up on the bike and I can only get 5 or 6 gears out of the 10 so was a bit of fun. Never realised how hot it was until I stopped at Tesco just before the end of the ride to grab a sandwich. Was beautiful walking into the air conditioned shop, I asked if I could stay for the afternoon.

112 miles done in total in just under 7 hours, one of my faster rides, would have been quicker if it wasn't for the gears playing up 

https://www.strava.com/activities/602583409


----------



## gavgav (8 Jun 2016)

Another very warm ride, after work. With the forecast saying a chance of thunderstorms, I checked the rain radar and could see a huge storm sat over Birmingham, but nothing forecast in Shropshire until about 8pm. I've since seen pictures of Birmingham, from a chap in my team at work and by heck they've had some rain this afternoon!

I stuck to a loop of Shrewsbury, that I could shorten if the weather deteriorated. Out through the estate and up the cycle paths to Ditherington, through Castlefields, encountering a nobber who squeezed past a car and me, when it was my right of way and along to the weir. Lovely sunny pootle along the towpath, into the Quarry park, where lots of people were sunbathing and enjoying the 27c temperatures after work.

Walked the bike over Porthill Bridge, where the Boathouse pub was packed with drinkers in the beer garden, climbed through Porthill and then followed the cycle paths and road to Oxon. Nipped down Racecourse Lane, then a follow my nose route through Copthorne, on to Radbrook, Nobold and Meole Brace, where a young girl in a Polo followed me patiently for a good minute or so, past parked cars, etc and so she got a nice thank you as I pulled in to let her through once the road widened. 

There were some dark clouds starting to gather to the North of the town and so I picked the pace up through Reabrook and Sutton Farm, arriving home with 16.2 miles on the clock.

About 20 mins after I got home, the heavens opened and we've had a downpour, with hail as well. Good timing!


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jun 2016)

Nice 17 mile xc ride tonight..summer evenings 
Feeling like my fitness is improving ..though ive been eating good biking food..


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jun 2016)

A tandem ride this evening, more or less the same route as I took on Monday.
There was a partridge stood where the hare was the other night.
we stopped for flapjack in Grantchester, round the corner from Jeffery Archers place





That's his horse statue to the right of the willow.





This farmer in the village is clearly more patriotic than myself.....

22 miles. Chilly toward the end.

https://www.strava.com/activities/603042394


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jun 2016)

Wanted to get my metric 50 in for the month today as the remainder of the month may be a bit busy. Out at 0800 to try and avoid the heat, and needed to be home in time for bed ready for a night shift tonight. Did one of my regular routes out through Lyne and towards Chobham before heading into Lightwater. Really nice morning to be out with mist still hanging in the tree lined roads keeping it cool, but humid. Couple of little loops through Windsor Great Park and then home. 35 miles done, and the sun broke through just as I was nearing home, so missed the heat thankfully.
Nice and cool now, so quite looking forward to the pedal into w*rk.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Jun 2016)

Another gentle evening 30 miler. Resisted the temptation to go for a raid over the border to the lawless pagan county of Buckinghamshire and stayed in the gently undulating bosom of Northants. Lovely evening to be out but a surprisingly sharp East wind at times. Pedaled round in my usual 15 mph average, seems to be my default setting nowadays.






http://www.strava.com/activities/603052411

On Sunday I'm riding in the Rutland Border Epique. I've entered in the 70 miler for reasons lost to reason, I fear it will be a morning of pain !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2016)

@rugby bloke thats looks a nice ride

i dragged my Tony Butterworth out of storage for a nice 16 miles tonight its first outing for 2016 , nice and gentle to start with and as i got the feel of it again i upped the pace a bit or as much as i could .

Route was up the mad mile alon past Sywell Airfield ,through Sywell village to Mears Ashby then Earls Barton and of towards Great Doddington before dropping into Wilby and then climbing up to Mears Ashby and back home again


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2016)

Today the bike was loaded into the car and it was off to Rutland Water for the yearly loops - one each way round. The good news for me is that by dropping the back seats I can get a bike into the new car without removing the wheels, so less setting things up when I get anywhere now

Another beautiful day with plenty of people riding around. The highlight of the day was spending five minutes watching a pair of ospreys gliding around over the field behind the dam at Empingham.

Car & bike





Lousy mobile phone pic of an osprey





View over the water





Clockwise and anti-clockwise


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jun 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Lousy mobile phone pic of an osprey
> View attachment 131333



That's because it is a Red Kite


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jun 2016)

I finally found out how to do a screen shot...so last night's ride on run keeper.


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Jun 2016)

Brisk ride in this morning on the Helium.Bit chillier than the last couple of days but a good temp for a 'brisk' run in.
Had a first go at a little Strava segment a couple of the guys who commute do and got to a couple of seconds away from them so not bad considering they are a few 'cough' years younger.
Rest of the ride was done in a Thomas De Gent/Tim Wellens stylee so arms on the bars and head down until the A14 fly-over;lughts on red so no records today and then a nice roll down Newmarket Road to the Espresso cafe for coffee and toast.

https://www.strava.com/activities/603487290

Then a roll down Mill road to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/603487291


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Another gentle evening 30 miler. Resisted the temptation to go for a raid over the border to the lawless pagan county of Buckinghamshire and stayed in the gently undulating bosom of Northants. Lovely evening to be out but a surprisingly sharp East wind at times. Pedaled round in my usual 15 mph average, seems to be my default setting nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 131315
> 
> ...


Lawless! Pagan! Watch it chummy, I am a Bucks girl and I could snap you like twig


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jun 2016)

Day off work so a ride call for .Out earlyish 0900 hoping to avoid the warmest temps .Had a plan for a cafe reccee for a future CC ride . Normal wreake valley route Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Saxelby then some new roads Through Wartnaby and out to cafe stop at Nice Pie new Old Dalby .Cafe is down a gravel drive interesting on a roadie . Coffee and cake consumed and chatted to the owner about their home made pies ( @vernon would have approved ) I was considering if I could transport said pie in my Jersey pocket and get it home but then realised how hot it was and made a note to call in if I'm passing in the car .If you visit on your bike a word of warning don't attempt to cycle up the steep loose gravel bike on 23mm tyres while clipped in it gets interesting  avoiding a moment just I walked backed to the road . Heading home now under the A46 down Pawdy lane then went left down Berrycott lane to Seagrave and onto Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston decided to attack the last strava segment before home Link road .Set a PR and 3rd fastest ever and equal fastest this year .It's is a fairly obscure segment that isn't done by thousands of riders but it still counts Back home before lunch just as its getting properly hot


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jun 2016)

Such a pretty day,. I have found a circuit that I can happily do at lunchtime and still have time to change and make myself presentable. It is 5.6 miles and at the moment takes me just over 34 minutes, this will give me a benchmark to work towards speeding up.





https://www.strava.com/activities/603706283


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jun 2016)

Lunchtime ride - excellent !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> Day off work so a ride call for .Out earlyish 0900 hoping to avoid the warmest temps .Had a plan for a cafe reccee for a future CC ride . Normal wreake valley route Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Saxelby then some new roads Through Wartnaby and out to cafe stop at Nice Pie new Old Dalby .Cafe is down a gravel drive interesting on a roadie . Coffee and cake consumed and chatted to the owner about their home made pies ( @vernon would have approved ) I was considering if I could transport said pie in my Jersey pocket and get it home but then realised how hot it was and made a note to call in if I'm passing in the car .If you visit on your bike a word of warning don't attempt to cycle up the steep loose gravel bike on 23mm tyres while clipped in it gets interesting  avoiding a moment just I walked backed to the road . Heading home now under the A46 down Pawdy lane then went left down Berrycott lane to Seagrave and onto Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston decided to attack the last strava segment before home Link road .Set a PR and 3rd fastest ever and equal fastest this year .It's is a fairly obscure segment that isn't done by thousands of riders but it still counts Back home before lunch just as its getting properly hot



712 people have done it, I'm not one of them, otherwise you would be fourth your position would still be third if I had.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2016)

Hatton Locks the destination, 54 miles the journey. My usual Thursday loop. Started out in cool cloudy conditions but within half an hour the sun was out and the temperature was rising, and I was wishing I had put my shorts on and left my long sleeved top off. There was a good crowd at the cafe. Leaving the cafe I did the same as Sunday, I put my waterproof in my back pocket and the long sleeved top went in the saddle bag. lovely ride home, hard work in places, that cold stiff breeze has returned, great fun riding in front of it on the way out but hard work in places riding into it on the way back.


----------



## jayonabike (9 Jun 2016)

100km loop out to Cublington and back

First 100km ride of the year, in fact only my 3rd ride of the year. The first being 25 miles in January and the second was 36 miles two days ago. Fell out of love with cycling a bit due to my lung condition but I'm starting to make a comeback.
Anyway I didn't intend to do over 60 miles but want to do at leat 40, maybe 50 at a push. Dusted off the Cervelo and headed out around 10 a.m. The conditions were perfect warm, sunny with a gentle breeze. I picked out one of my favourite routes of around 40 miles but has a few bail out points if I needed to cut it short (also this route can be extended which is what I did today)

After 30 miles I felt good, I made the decision to ride the extended route which would give me 60 odd miles. Stopped at the 40 mile mark for a cheese toastie and espresso. Headed off again shortly after and my legs were feeling it a bit, so knocked it down a gear or two and spun for a few miles to loosen them up. It worked, I was soon chipping along at a fair pace and before long I was heading back into Hemel. Just one last climb to go, I stopped for a few minutes breather and a drink, then rode the last 3 miles or so home

Went further than I intended and apart from forgetting my inhaler, a few neck pains and legs burning up I really enjoyed it and pleased my level of fitness hasn't dropped that dramatically, I think a few more rides like today and I'll be back where I was over a year ago.

So I rode 63.44 miles at an average speed of 16.34 mph with 2575 feet of climbing. I'm pleased with that.


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jun 2016)

jayonabike said:


> 100km loop out to Cublington and back
> 
> First 100km ride of the year, in fact only my 3rd ride of the year. The first being 25 miles in January and the second was 36 miles two days ago. Fell out of love with cycling a bit due to my lung condition but I'm starting to make a comeback.
> Anyway I didn't intend to do over 60 miles but want to do at leat 40, maybe 50 at a push. Dusted off the Cervelo and headed out around 10 a.m. The conditions were perfect warm, sunny with a gentle breeze. I picked out one of my favourite routes of around 40 miles but has a few bail out points if I needed to cut it short (also this route can be extended which is what I did today)
> ...


Ahhh Cublington, I have been very drunk in the Unicorn a few times, you are getting dangerously close there to my neck of the woods! The hill down from Cublington towards Whitchurch (Where I grew up) is epic and I used to love going down it as a kid. Now it would scare the hell out of me but back then I was fearless on my folding shopper bike (with tartan saddlebag, I was the epitome of cool )


----------



## jayonabike (9 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Ahhh Cublington, I have been very drunk in the Unicorn a few times, you are getting dangerously close there to my neck of the woods! The hill down from Cublington towards Whitchurch (Where I grew up) is epic and I used to love going down it as a kid. Now it would scare the hell out of me but back then I was fearless on my folding shopper bike (with tartan saddlebag, I was the epitome of cool )


Yes I've rode down there a few times, a cracking down hill, seems to go on for ages. More fun than cycling up it!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Such a pretty day,. I have found a circuit that I can happily do at lunchtime and still have time to change and make myself presentable. It is 5.6 miles and at the moment takes me just over 34 minutes, this will give me a benchmark to work towards speeding up.
> View attachment 131400
> 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/603706283


You are just showing off now with a lunchtime ride as well.


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jun 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are just showing off now with a lunchtime ride as well.


I know but it still only takes me to about 10-12 miles on an average day, some people on here do 10 times that! I would actually die if I tried..lol


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I know but it still only takes me to about 10-12 miles on an average day, some people on here do 10 times that! I would actually die if I tried..lol


Don't knock it, you are out on your bike, even better you are enjoying it. 1000s of people out there are in their cars,stuck indoors or doing bugger all.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jun 2016)

Part 1

https://www.strava.com/activities/603835835











So far so good.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jun 2016)

Lovely ride home from w*rk this morning, cool, not much traffic and kept me awake! Tonights ride in was the opposite, hot, sticky and lots of traffic, the shower on arrival was most welcome. Still, keeps the miles ticking along.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jun 2016)

After this mornings ride I spend the rest of the day gardening oh joy oh joy I like a tidy garden but hate gardening . Well while chilling after tea the line "oh Emmerdale on for an hour tonight " was spoken so out with the bike . Nice spin out to Swithland and back including Sharply hill . 11.87 miles at 17 mph in absolutely fabulous conditions loads of riders out tonight including two big club groups . Got back just as Emmerdale we finishing what great timing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> After this mornings ride I spend the rest of the day gardening oh joy oh joy I like a tidy garden but hate gardening . Well while chilling after tea the line "oh Emmerdale on for an hour tonight " was spoken so out with the bike . Nice spin out to Swithland and back including Sharply hill . 11.87 miles at 17 mph in absolutely fabulous conditions loads of riders out tonight including two big club groups . Got back just as Emmerdale we finishing what great timing



Do what I do with the gardening, leave it to the wife. My only gardening jobs are to cut the grass and look after the pond.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jun 2016)

Turning into Hardwick on my commute home tonight I was greeted with this...






So my ride out tonight started and ended quite gingerly, didn't fancy any spills!
Down through Knapwell where the elder flower was fulsome and on to Elsworth, before going over the hill that leads to Hilton.
Coming into Graveley there is a massive stand of giant hogweed, impressive, but evil.
Between here and the Toseland crossroad they're patching the road, I assume it'll get the gravel treatment too. Another road to avoid!

Down at Croxton Corner St Neots CC were holding a club time trial, I don't think Bradley Wiggins was in this one.

Back through the Gransdens and carefully home. A very pleasant 30 miles.

http://www.strava.com/activities/604100875#kudos


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2016)

Stonechat said:


> That's because it is a Red Kite



Thanks for the correct identification - as you may be able to tell, I'm not much of a bird spotter! All the birds of prey we get round this way are the smaller hawks hovering over roadside verges, so I guessed based on having seen info regarding the ospreys at Rutland. The red kite may also be what I've seen in the woodland beyond turn 3 at Rockingham Speedway a few miles south. It was just so good to see a bird of that size that wasn't a flying sh*t machine gull gracefully floating around.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jun 2016)

24 in the peloton tonight (later 26 for some miles). The pace was fast almost from the start. When we joined the A48 I saw 31.5 mph appear on my computer. The first 13 miles were covered at an average of 20.6 mph. A stop to allow regrouping meant the pace became a bit more sensible to Wainlode. Here Barney and Fred were waiting for a team photo shoot.

As we got going again the pace was sufficiently low that I found myself on the front. I could feel the hot breath of the fast boys just behind me. Thankfully I wasn't left at the front for too long. Barry punctured so there was a bit of time to grab a chat before we got underway again. Now the pace was picking up and the little hills were taking a toll. Then Ade flatted and so Rob, Simon and I stopped to help out. The others were intent on cranking up the pace even more. No worries as we 4 rode the "Widow Maker" to HQ at a more reasonable pace than those fast lads.

Fastest I've ridden for quite some time and if Ade hadn't punctured when he did I may have notched up an even faster average. Isn't it amazing how much quicker one goes in a peloton? 45 miles at 18.2 mph for me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/604306369

Part 2.


























Cracking evening all round.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jun 2016)

@Racing roadkill 
The second picture. I love the way the riders are doing their thing and the 2 beardies are happily talking male grooming tecniques!


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @Racing roadkill
> The second picture. I love the way the riders are doing their thing and the 2 beardies are happily talking male grooming tecniques!


The one on the left was asking "what grooming products do you use"? The one on the right said "puppies and Haribo".


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Jun 2016)

First yesterdays return leg home,this time going via Cottenham and the good old Twenty Pence road.Took ages to get out of Cambridge but after that was a nice steady ride back with a little detour to drop off my cousins B-Day card.
After a little chat was back home via Grunty Fen to be greeted with two baked spuds ready to demolish.

https://www.strava.com/activities/604005003

Latest copy of Rouleur had been delivered so after a quick scan and watching the Dauphine it was a quick rub down and out for a beer or two with a couple of mates.

So after approx 4 and a bit hours sleep i was up and downing a coffee and toast with a bit of a fuzzy head;descision made to get the train to Waterbeach and roll down the cycle path,so had some time to have a quick fettle of the XLS rear brake and a quick stroll around the garden with next-doors cat for company.

https://www.strava.com/activities/604569802
(Date was wrong as some numpty didn't re-set the Garmin.)

Anyway now at 'work' for a few hours and after the second coffee of the day the head is clearing so will be riding back later on.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/604667423

I went for a little jolly down to Romsey today.






Return of the spork.






Mmmmmm Beer.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2016)

Having a painting job on at home, I could not get out for usual Wednesday ride, but was sufficiently advanced to manage time off for a ride this morning.
Did a couple of hard efforts and a reasonably quick ascent of Prune Hill, then went through the Park to Cranbourne, then down through Ascot and Chobham and back via Chertsey

As I forgot to start the Garmin at home, you can add 4.5 miles to the Strava ride

Total including this missed bit 38 miles @ 17.1 mph
*CORRECTION 19.1 mph!*
Unprecedented speed!!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/604691912

On with the painting this afternoon. Don't mind it being warm for that.

Was coooler this morning than for several days


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2016)

Finished early.. warm hazy day so off for a little ride.
I was in potter mode and not feeling very energetic..but a lovely little ride to Stamford ..I did the reverse ride so more up hill sections for a change..25+ miles average 14.9 ish with stops and traffic in Stamford so not too shabby..


----------



## Old jon (10 Jun 2016)

Undecided about which route to take this morning, and I should have stuck to what I thought of in the first place. Anyway, off I rode into the fine, do not like that word, light rain this morning had saved for me. Office Lock, the towpath to Viaduct Road and the long way up to Headingley, halfway from there to Lawnswood the rain stopped. Only kidding it was, turn a corner, rainfall, next corner, fine. Anyway, across the Ring Road and take the left branch onto Otley Old Road, I must have had my climbing head on, but it was good. After the last of the houses is a left turn, the road passes the side of Leeds and Bradford Airport, very steeply, and across the A 658, eventually dropping into Otley. Today, once I saw the mist in the valley, I turned left on York Gate, sort of towards Guiseley, and stopped at the car park just past the Royalty pub for a bite to eat. Leaving here, I just did not think, I rode for a few miles, enjoying the views, swerving round potholes, fun times. Next time I paid attention Guiseley railway station was on my right, but not on my plan. Some things you just have to cope with, so I took the Leeds road out and settled for a very average journey home via Yeadon, along the Ring Road to where I had crossed it earlier, down the hill to Headingly, do the Kirkstall curtsey and wend my way along the towpath and through a bit of Hunslet to reach my front door 29.4 miles after leaving it. Good to get the miles in, and must think more about routes, and stick to them.



And the Garmin did its ( still wonderful ) map production






I have to believe the map, but I cannot remember the second crossing of the A 658.


----------



## gbb (10 Jun 2016)

Home...chuck some gear on, out the door for a quick one.
17 miles, Whittlesea and back to Peterborough alongside the Nene, a mix of busy town and quiet cycleroute, work hard, managed 16.2 mph average..I havnt done that in 3 years. Now just got to keep doing it..but for longer.


----------



## Smithbat (10 Jun 2016)

I wanted to do a nice ride after work as I am aiming on getting my average speed up. I went through town out towards Broughton and figured I would follow the road all the way round. However the road closed signs are still up so I decided to turn on to the towpath and go along there. Mistake. It was muddy and slippy and bumpy and generally yuck. To top it all I followed it all the way back in to town and it closed before the end so I had to double back and go over another stupid bridge.

Obligatory duck picture






Bad picture of a heron in flight.






https://www.strava.com/activities/605038493


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Jun 2016)

Steady return home;keeping a disciplined pace,nearly all in zone 1 with the odd dip into zone 2.

https://www.strava.com/activities/604726823/overview

Club run tomorrow which will be a bit swifter.


----------



## Gareth C (10 Jun 2016)

Tour of Ben Nevis - Day 1

A trip south down the West Highland Way, before heading north east above Kinlochleven into the wilderness to spend a night in Meanach Bothy.






*Climbing out of Glen Nevis*





*Forest Singletrack*
Once the climb was done, it was time for leaving the forest road and hitting the singletrack. This meant some ups-and-downs, some water bars (but not the too fierce puncture-inducing kind), and eventually steps and ladders!











*Along Lairig Moire*
At the end of the singletrack section, we joined the old military road through Lairig Moire. Big skies and a long view of where we were headed led us to understand we were on a big adventure.






Beyond the trees, and roughly 25% of the way into the day, we had run out of water. Finding a reasonably fast-flowing stream, we stopped for a rest, a drink, a brew and to refill our water bottles.
















*Above Kinlochleven*
Having been in the company of plenty of walkers on the West Highland Way, now was time to leave the company of people and venture out alone. As the WHW headed downhill to Kinlochleven, we continue on a high level, by the transmitter, on to Mamore Lodge and ultimately over the pass to Loch Eilde Mor, all the while with beautiful views back over Loch Leven and the hills of Glen Coe.











*Along Loch Eilde Mor and Loch Eilde Beag*
The profile promised that after the steep climb, a short descent would lead to over 10km of flat riding alongside two lochs. The descent path, however, was pretty rough, and the prospect of similar ground on the flat would mean more hard work. Luckily, the ground improved (at least for the two of us on full suspension bikes), and the going wasn’t too bad at all.











*Arriving at Meanach*
After leaving Loch Eilde Beag, there was some increasingly rough and undulating track to follow, but the end was is sight, eventually literally. Meanach Bothy was in sight.






Before being able to get to the bothy, a river crossing was required. Luckily the hot and dry weather meant the Abhain Rath was very low, so we found a place to get into the river, and waded across. The ride had been so long and hot that once the bike had been safely put on the opposite river bank, it was back into the middle to fill and pour a couple of water bottle fulls over my head, drink a bottle and then fill the bottle to take to the bothy.






The guys were looking weary…






Time for dinner, then early to bed.






We had one other occupant in the bothy: a guy who’d been there for a few days doing some walking. He didn’t seem to appreciate we were shattered, and wanted to know everything about everyone. Even later on, as two of the guys were trying to get some sleep, he was still trying to quiz them. To make matters worse, he was up at 3am to spend a couple of hours noisily packing for his early departure.


----------



## Gareth C (10 Jun 2016)

Tour of Ben Nevis - Day 2

A true wild ride, with a stiff 2.5km climb/push out of the bothy, then a technical descent into Lairig Leacach, followed by a seemingly never-ending descent towards Spean Bridge in alpine conditions (sun, track stretching away into the distance, grassy alps, and more sun!)






*Leaving Meanach Bothy*
After the early departure of the other occupant, we organized ourselves and got cooking bacon butties to fuel the first hard stage of the day. The morning light was amazing, making the panorama spectacular.






But eventually we committed to the climb. Firstly this was sketchy, with multiple options and no real path; but as we gained height, we found the steep, rocky path and got on with it.
















*Down to Lairig Leacach Bothy*
With the climb over, there was a promise that the rest of the day would be essentially downhill (more-or-less). Helmet and gloves on, point the bike downhill and enjoy! Amazing scenery!






We take the chance for another (short) bothy stop.






However, as architect of this expedition, the entry in the bothy book makes for frightening reading…






*Descent to the Forest*
After a short pull over the watershed, we’re on an easier and enormous descent down to the forest below. It feels like being in the alps with the weather and scale of the mountains.






*Leanachan Forest*
We take the shortest route through the Leanachan Forest, including a bit of guesswork for some of the new forest tracks not on the OS map (but that ended well for us). We finish along the old tramway, before descending via a blue trail centre route to the gondola station.

*Back in “Civilisation”*
From the gondola, and the first people we have seen all day, we head down to Torlundy, and the cycle path to Fort William. The last few kilometers back to the campsite are on the road, which is in total contrast to the wilderness riding of the rest of the trip. We’re all tired and dusty, but I’m still out in the road to prevent overtakes when we’re constrained by traffic islands!

Back at the campsite, it’s coke, ice cream and crisps all round, just to get some liquid, sugar and salt into our bodies. Then it’s time for a well-earned shower!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2016)

Nice early ride today again out and clipped in by 5.30 am headed towards Sywell , Overstone , Billing Mill ,Little Houghton then Great Houghton where the Street closed for a party signs were up along with loads of bunting then picked up the Newport Pagnel road down to Hackleton and Horton where i went back on the lanes to Denton , Wishton where i trailed a lady on a very swish Cervello tt bike who was obviously checking out the hilly 10 tt route .

Next up was a cut across @rugby bloke 's cattle grids to be confronted with loads of grazing sheep with some snoozing on the road but they soon moved over for me , next up was Grendon ,Easton Maudit ,Bozeat ,Hinwick ,Little Irchester and back to home .

A total of 37 miles roads were damp in the boro but once outside of it they were dry .


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Jun 2016)

Back on the Saturday morning loop, killing a couple of hours whilst my daughter was at her trampolining club.

A much nicer ride than last time I did it, it's amazing what a difference in the wind direction and volume of traffic can make. It always feels a bit lumpy, but looking at the profile its pancake flat ! Not many riders out though, I thought everyone would be making the most of the dry weather.






https://www.strava.com/activities/605548216

All set for tomorrow's 70 miler, about to find out the hard way if I've got 70 miles in the legs !


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Jun 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Nice early ride today again out and clipped in by 5.30 am headed towards Sywell , Overstone , Billing Mill ,Little Houghton then Great Houghton where the Street closed for a party signs were up along with loads of bunting then picked up the Newport Pagnel road down to Hackleton and Horton where i went back on the lanes to Denton , Wishton where i trailed a lady on a very swish Cervello tt bike who was obviously checking out the hilly 10 tt route .
> 
> Next up was a cut across @rugby bloke 's cattle grids to be confronted with loads of grazing sheep with some snoozing on the road but they soon moved over for me , next up was Grendon ,Easton Maudit ,Bozeat ,Hinwick ,Little Irchester and back to home .
> 
> A total of 37 miles roads were damp in the boro but once outside of it they were dry .



That sounds like a decent ride, I think I might try it if its not copyrighted ! Still hate those bloody cattle grids though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/605728990

I was going to London and back today, but the unpredictable, showery weather was going to slow me down too much, so I called it at Alton, for another metric ton.






Dinner






Quiet country roads.






Bishops Waltham.


65 odd miles done, the weather was warm, but too showery for a long ride.
.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2016)

Gareth C said:


> Tour of Ben Nevis - Day 2
> 
> A true wild ride, with a stiff 2.5km climb/push out of the bothy, then a technical descent into Lairig Leacach, followed by a seemingly never-ending descent towards Spean Bridge in alpine conditions (sun, track stretching away into the distance, grassy alps, and more sun!)
> 
> ...


Fantastic looking ride! Great report...


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jun 2016)

Deciding to keep to a flattish route turned out to be my downfall today as I headed out through the New Forest & into Wiltshire & then Dorset.

Taking a well trodden path, it was going okay up to Gussage All Saints where I normally turn north & up to the hills of the West Wiltshire Downs. But today I went south on some unexplored roads, through Horton & down to Verwood which turned out to be about as dull as dishwater as places go so after a quick stop for lunch I headed back to the forest, went around the northern route & then home for an uninspiring 65 mile round trip & metric ton number 17 for the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/605804015


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jun 2016)

Daves taxi had to drop Mrs Dave and her friend at Cambridge station this morning, they are going to this bloody thing on the mall tomorrow . 

So to make it all work for me I put the bike in the car and drove out to the southern side off Saffron Walden and parked up on the Debden road. The trouble with plotting a ride on Google maps is that it doesn't give any indication of elevation! Straight down a big hill, straight up the other side, sharp down to a give way and up the other side into Debden. This part of Essex is the topographic halfway house between Cambs and South Devon.
All these little villages are drop dead gorgeous. When I was a little lad growing up on the Wirral there was a very different Essex in my mind.
After half a dozen miles Thaxted loomed somewhere On the horizon 





As pretty as Thaxted is I rolled on through toward Great Bardfield. Once there I intended to stop at The Blue Egg cafe. My garmin said 12 miles exactly, way too early for a tea stop.... Or was it? 12 miles with hills...




Thick, gooey rocky road and a pot of earl grey was just grand!
I didn't stop long, and continued on the Braintree road for a bit until the turn for Shalford. The road was becoming more rural. I was just thinking to myself that I could ride a million miles of this, until....




I unclipped my right foot and carefully went along the left edge. No spills!
Turning northish at Shalford gave me a touch of headwind that would stick with me for most of the way home.
Through Wethersfield and onto Finchingfield. It would be so nice to wave a magic wand and get rid of the cars (apart from the E Type)













The geese and goslings were waddling up and down past the pub and tea shop customers looking for a freebie, can't blame them!
On and up, and down, and up and.... going through The Sampfords and Radwinter before taking a quiet lane to Wimbish.
On my return to Debden I had a 100yd stretch on the quite busy Walden/ Dunmow road which was ok. On turning left I stood on the pedals, my chain threw itself and my right foot became uncleated (a new word I've invented)
With a car in front on the opposite side and one up my arse I did momentarily crap myself. A mega wobble ensued. There were some expletives and a slight strain in my left groin for a minute or two. Chain back on, dirty hands and off we go again. Not sure what happened there.
A couple of undulating miles back to the car. That was a stunning ride that I'll do again quite soon.
The ONLY way is Essex!

https://www.strava.com/activities/605779542


----------



## Old jon (11 Jun 2016)

OK, thoughts this morning devoted to the route I intend to ride, interrupted by tea and coffee making. And a flat front tyre. Found the hole in the tube, could not find anything in the tyre to make the hole. One of life’s massive mysteries I guess.

The northern side of the Leeds postcodes is suffering at least two large sporting events this weekend. The Leeds Triathlon has closed quite a few roads in and around the city centre and the Bramham horse event was warning of congestion in that area. I had already thought that most of the extra Bramham traffic would be from the A 1, should not be a problem.

So, off I went, faithfully following the ride I had put together on my mental map. Holbeck, Oakwood Clock, Boot Hill and turn right for Thorner at the top. The village had the bunting and flags out again, there must be something going on there as well. Up Church Hill and on to Bramham, if anything, less traffic than usual, and then south to Aberford. I have ridden this road once this century, in the opposite direction. I hope to ride it again either way, good surface and enough gradient to keep the muscles going.



Aberford to Barwick and then Scholes and its Summer Fair and my next puncture. Nasty expression time, but I said nowt, pedestrians were walking by, three of whom asked if they could help. Nice. After replacing the tube, I figured I deserved a whoooooosh down Boot Hill and then rode home to complete 30.4 miles via Oakwood Clock and that little bit of Hunslet. Brilliant day for riding and I did enjoy it. Will go out now and buy some replacement rim tapes in the hope of foiling the fairy.
My mind's eye saw today's ride totally differently,


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2016)

Saturday morning at work and the plan was to ride in but just before setting out it chucked it down .Waited to see if it would stop but no chance so car it was. So after a rubbish 5 hours at work I desperately needed a ride . Decided to do Polly Botts lane I feel I've been neglecting my climbing a bit . Through Newtown Linford , left up Ulverscoft lane and then onto Polly Botts nice steady pace and my 2nd best time up round the back of Markfield to Thornton down by the reservoir and heading back to Markfield swung right to Ratby back to Groby and Anstey and Home . 16.4 miles in the bag in 59 mins and dodged the showers in humid and sticky conditions


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jun 2016)

That heatwave didn't last long did it? First ride since last weekend and it was out into a grey, drizzly morning.

I knew I wouldn't have time today to spend all day on the bike, but figured I'd have long enough to get a metric half in.
Out towards Coal Road, stopping once I got there to put my waterproof jacket on. In fairness it might not actually have been raining, just there was a LOT of moisture in the air. Out onto the A58 then a quick blatt up to Carr Lane and the scenic but lumpy route into Thorner.
Through the village and out on Milner Lane for the sharp climb onto the ridge and then a pleasant enough cruise through the greyness, taking the fork towards East Rigton when I reached it. If nothing else, the cool temperatures, breeze and dampness were keeping the flying annoyances at bay...

Right at Rigton Green, then the next right onto Bramham Lane for a nice wander along a quiet single track lane that I don't think I've ridden in 30 years. Quite a few rabbits about, most of which ducked into the verges and hedgerows as I got near, but one little chap took off straight up the lane - I must have followed him for half a mile. Who knew rabbits were so fast?
Across Jewitt Lane and a short climb up onto Thorner Lane, through the dip and out towards Bramham on Thorner Road.
Despite cycling past the signs for the last two weeks, I'd completely forgotten that it was Bramham Horse Trials this weekend and the road was the busiest I've ever seen it, with horseboxes, 4x4's, faux-by-fours and all manner of middle class German engineering. I'm not entirely sure what the horses were on trial for, but let's hope that they got a fair hearing...
Took the left onto West Woods Road, with the queue heading the opposite way for the horsing about snaking off into the distance. To be honest I didn't enjoy this part of the ride. WWR is a bit exposed at the best of times, so I had the wind right in my face, but the volume of traffic made it an unpleasant experience. Despite being a generous width for a two-lane road, I suffered several close passes and was glad when I reached Wattlesyke Roundabout and the long descent down into Wetherby.
Across the bridge and left at the roundabout for a quick loop of the town centre, then out on Horsefair and on towards the bridge over the A1(M) and the road to Walton.
Right towards Thorp Arch, adding an unnecessary but enjoyable loop up Dowkell Lane and Church Causeway, the down to the bridge over the River Wharfe, where i stopped to take a pic and remove my jacket:




From there it was up the hill into Boston Spa, then out to Clifford climbing up through the village and then the speedy descent into Bramham.
Up Town Hill as I haven't tackled it for a while, then out to the inappropriately named Paradise Way, where guess what - more horsey queues heading in the opposite direction towards Bramham Park.
With the wind now at my back I powered on down to Bramham Crossroads, where the same queue continued out onto the roundabout and down the A64.
From here I got on the road to Aberford and pushed on down the hill and into the village, eventually turning right into Cattle Lane for the ride to Barwick.
From Cock Beck it's pretty much a continuous climb up through the village and all the way almost to Scholes, where there is the welcome descent down to the Coronation Tree. Left here, onto Leeds Road and down the hill.
Not time to turn for home yet though, as todays ride wasn't just about me having fun - I had to call in at the vets for some stuff for the dog, making this my first utility ride since returning to cycling  There was nowhere sensible to lock the bike outside the vets so I took it in with me - they didn't seem to mind 
So down to Cross Gates and that sorted out, then decided to add a blast up Manston Lane and back to stretch the legs and spin out the mileage.
Back from there and up into Pendas Fields, then Leeds Road and local roads up to home.
Despite the weather there were a decent number of cyclists out, including a couple whose paths crossed mine a couple of times. Unfortunately the nobber motorist count was as high as I can remember it ever being on a weekend, but that might be partly due to my choice of route today...

*33.64 miles* (54.13 km) in *2h 23m* at an average of *14.1 mph* with *1,532 ft *climbed. That will do me for today and it's nice to get the average speed back above 14 mph (just) after struggling for the last few weeks.


----------



## Gareth C (11 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Fantastic looking ride! Great report...



Thanks Pete - still need to trawl through the video and try to find a few highlights amongst lots of great trails!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2016)

4.4 miles this day, in quite warm weather, threat of rain, and a bad tummy playing up, made better by the ride from my work to Mrs. GA's place of work.
91F
33C
Winds W14
Relative humidity44%
Barometer 30.04
Partly sunny, now mostly cloudy
New, non suspension seatpost and different saddle on the Fuji just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Smithbat (11 Jun 2016)

I knew the roads would be quiet this evening as England were playing. I am trying to cycle 50 miles a week at the moment so I looked forward to a nice ride around town. I am now managing to average over 10 mph so now I am aiming for 11. It was lovely and calm tonight, as the sun was going down I was glad of my fleece. 9.2 miles in less than an hour. I am pleased with my little legs. I am signing up to do a 100km night ride next May so every little helps. 






https://www.strava.com/activities/606264172


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I knew the roads would be quiet this evening as England were playing. I am trying to cycle 50 miles a week at the moment so I looked forward to a nice ride around town. I am now managing to average over 10 mph so now I am aiming for 11. It was lovely and calm tonight, as the sun was going down I was glad of my fleece. 9.2 miles in less than an hour. I am pleased with my little legs. I am signing up to do a 100km night ride next May so every little helps.
> 
> View attachment 131648
> 
> ...



You'll be flying by next May!


----------



## Gareth C (12 Jun 2016)

Gareth C said:


> Thanks Pete - still need to trawl through the video and try to find a few highlights amongst lots of great trails!



... and now the video highlights - check the huge shower over Kinlochleven that we just missed getting soaked by...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2016)

Another early start today it really is the best time to get out 

Out and clipped in by 5.10 am headed off towards Pytchley ,Broughton then a new to me stretch Great Cransley and actually found a couple of hills that i did some pedal dancing on , next up was Loddington where the first sign i see reminds me its part of next weeks Ladies Tour .

Then i headed towards lamport passing this war memorial en route 






Past the magnificent looking Lamport Hall to the main road then a blast down the main road before turning off left towards Scaldwell where i stopped for a quick photo shot of the Tony Butterworth .






A gentle glide down through Scaldwell and then onwards to Old and Hannington before turning right in the centre of the village and head towards Holcot where i disturbed a Red Tail Kite but it was gone to quick for any pics .

Once Holcot was passed through Moulton was next target quickly followed by Overstone and Sywell with a nice tail wind assisted ride back into the boro a total of 32 just 15 seconds over the 2 hours .


----------



## Osprey (12 Jun 2016)

Here I am with my new n+1 (well 16 year old really) a Brommie M3R . I've convinced myself I need a folder in my life but I'm not quite sure why yet. After work on Friday, I stopped half way home an set off on its first ride up the national cycle route 43 from Llansamlet through Clydach to Pontardawe and return. Only a 10 miler but I was amazed I have missed this area before with a mixture of rivers, canals, golf courses, woodlands. I'll certainly return to this route soon. I have to say riding a Brompton is a bit strange, your'e sat bolt upright. Any way, the plan is for it to live in the bot of my car for any opportunity that arises for a quick ride.





Clydach Canal




River Tawe, Pontardawe.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2016)

Just got back from a leisurely, four day, tour of Devon.
Rode from Braunton to Okehampton on first day. Then Okehampton to Exmouth; Exmouth to Tiverton; Tiverton to Braunton.
Went along with my wife and another couple who we have known for donkeys years. 
Excellent route, good B&Bs, super weather and lots of beer and cakes!
160 miles and 9000 feet of climbing - on touring bikes with panniers.
Spending the weekend at home then off up to the Cotswolds to chill out and watch stage 2 of the Aviva Women's Tour.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2016)

That son of mine missed yesterday's ride due to a hangover, so he came along this morning.
All the way down to Toft there are new chippings all over the road, but I'd forgotten. The first mile or so were taken at an easy pace.
In Comberton I cut the junction on a right hand turn, there was a car coming. I had to endure a short lecture from my son!
In Haslingfield it's scarecrow time, an annual event. There was the queen, Darth Vader and Postman Pat, plus many more. I'll try and get some pics one day.
Up and over Chapel Hill and around to Wimpole, there was an equestrian cross country event on.
A quick blast up the A1198 and then a left toward the maggot farm. I saw a couple of Linnets along here, then a buzzard flew up from the verge and alighted on the next telegraph pole. He gave us the beady eye as we rode by.
It was starting to rain by now, I'd intended to go on to Gamlingay, but headed through the Gransdens. In Great Gransden I went round the mini roundabout the wrong way, the boy shook his head, " bloody cyclists"he sighed.

Then a miracle happened, he got on the front! I had a pleasant tow for a mile or so. Through Caxton and on to Bourn on the roller coaster road, toward the end a weasel ran across from left to right, little legs going like the clappers!

31 miles. Nice to be out with Thomas.

https://www.strava.com/activities/606788659


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jun 2016)

Nice commute in this morning, used a bit of road I wouldn't go on any other day of the week but is nice and quiet on Sundays. Lovely and cool, though the Met Office reckon I'm in for a 19 C warm thundery shower on the way home tonight. Just as well skins waterproof..


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2016)

Today's plan was to do June's 100 km ride done forecast checked rain at 2 so enough time to get round . Off just before 9 Anstey ,Cropston round the back of Bradgate park towards Beacon hill .Up the Beacon the easy way then the fast decent through Woodhouse to Quorn then to Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cossington as I started to climb humble lane a cyclist was approaching from the left turning and he turned into a storker  for the next 6 miles to didn't wheel suck but sat about 50 yards behind . Through Ratcliffe ,Thrussington then Hoby which was loads of twisty turns so round the first one and sprint flat out for half a mile and the storker was gone  left into Frisby and across the A607 onto the rolling hills around Gaddesby came across some of the lanes that had been chipped great . Back across the A607 through Asfordby and up the Saxelby climb and out on the single track lane to Wartnaby and left up lawn lane and over the A46 to Willoughby on the Wolds ,Wysall ,Costock where the wind started to pick up and the sky gets darker. First spots of rain as I get to E Leake it starts to quick stop in a bus shelter have a snack to see if the rains going to pass but no so on with the rain jacket and off into the rain .Gotham ,Kingston on soar and Kegworth and now regretting taking the mud guards off in May as Im getting a wet bum .Up the climb to long Whatton, Diesworth ,Belton ,Shepshed and now my feet are wet unpleasant .Back along Charley Rd and back to Beacon Crossroads and back to Newtown Linford and Home 75.9 miles in the bag at 16.4 mph well happy with that at home now out of my soggy clothes and having coffee and cake . First time the rain jacket been used properly and although it's not completely waterproof it certainly kept me reasonable dry without being boil in the bag .Fewer rides out today especially up the Wreake valley which for the last few weeks had been like a cycle highway but I was the only one out in the rain because it wasn't cold until my feet got wet I quite enjoyed riding in it . Off in a minute to wash the bike it's a bit dirty


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jun 2016)

Some heavy rain so gave up on the club run and did a turbo session, trying to get used to long grinds, hoping to climb a well known French Mountain in September 

https://www.strava.com/activities/606909676


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jun 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Some heavy rain so gave up on the club run and did a turbo session, trying to get used to long grinds, hoping to climb a well known French Mountain in September
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/606909676


Try this loop for hills https://www.strava.com/activities/606938472 done today with two club mates and got totally soaked to the bone . Great fun !


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Jun 2016)

The big Southampton Skyride today.

I was there in my ambassadorial role.

It went brilliantly well, and I cast my lucky spell over the weather again.


https://www.strava.com/activities/607132314












The sky's threatened to unleash hell, it didn't happen.







Blue sky and sunshine now..







Yayyyyy, I'm famous ( in the local rag ).


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jun 2016)

With the Brownlee brothers and their chums hogging Roundhay Park, I decided to head east for todays ride. Nothing new on this ride, but I enjoyed it.

Warmed up on local roads, then Leeds Road to Scholes and on to Barwick, turning right onto Long Lane and the mainly downhill run to Garforth. From there it was the A642 back up over the M1 and on to Aberford. Right and under the A1(M) and up the hill to Lotherton Gates and then Cold Hill Lane to the turning up to Saxton.
Into the village and then out to Barkston Ash and the straight run to Church Fenton.
Despite the breeze being from the north-east (again) I was making good time and keeping up a decent average speed. Right again onto the lane around the southern edge of the airfield, all the way to Ryther, then left and back through Ozendyke to Ulleskelf, where I stopped for a drink and a few pics of the poppies:







Back in the saddle and off up Raw Lane. Unfortunately the warmer, drier weather mean that the flies were back out in force and I ended riding with my buff over my mouth at one point...
Onto the A162 and the run down to Stutton, over Cock Beck and then the climb up to Garnet Lane and across the bridge over the A64. Straight on, then left towards Bramham adding a ride over the Windmill in for a bit of fun, hitting 40.2 mph down the hill into the breeze 
From there it was on to Clifford, climbing through the village then downhill into Bramham and the climb back out to the bridge over the A1(M) and then on to Thorner the long way round via Milner Lane.
Straight through the village on Main Street, fortunately without any homicidal drivers this week, and up Van Zyl Hill, before a right onto Skeltons Lane and then Coal Road and local roads to home.

*38.17 miles* (61.4 km) in *2h 35m* at an average of *14.7 mph*, with *1,620ft *climbed. I'm going to class that as a good mornings work, just the thing to set me up to watch the ITU Triathlon on the telly 






Lots of cyclist out today, which is always good to see.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

Few hrs over Wakerley woods with the kids..rain sort of missed us ..nice family day out.
10 miles and very humid..i managed a few cold uns at the local...nice


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2016)

meta lon said:


> Few hrs over Wakerley woods with the kids..rain sort of missed us ..nice family day out.
> 10 miles and very humid..i managed a few cold uns at the local...nice


I haven't ridden Wakerley for ages! I must get over there sometime soon.


----------



## Diggs (12 Jun 2016)

Today was a wet but warm 75 miles for the Essex Orchid ride 
A few familar faces and dragging my old school friend Dave for the ride. A cracking ride and as it was so warm, with a couple of layers, no need for the rainjacket once you got going. Good to get out a little further afield into Essex too.

Just a shame the rain impacted both the photo ops and the usual beer, music and party atmosphere at the park at the end






I call this one "mouthful of Clif bar"


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jun 2016)

Went for a ride primarily as a reccy to find a route to the airport possibly to ride to work. Got lost a bit en route as google mapping tried to send me down a bike path that no longer existed. Got to the airport 15 minutes later than I planned, and a little sweatier so need to think how to go about it as there are no shower facilities for staff.

From there I rejoined a route i had rode last week, a flat loop around the airport via Wilmslow and Knutsford. As the route took me across the route I had already ridden, I inexplicably took a wrong turn and rode 5 miles down the same road I had been some time before, 28 miles to go when it should have been 2 was my indicator something was wrong - realised I was on a second lap!

So back 5 miles I went and got home a little later than planned, with an extra 10 miles than I planned.

However I did get these utterly pointless photos for your enjoyment. Feast yourselves!

*A road what I was on when I took the photo*






*A plane what went over my head when I took the picture*






*A pole what was looking at me funny while I was figuring where I was*






40 miles at 14.7mph so it all worked out in the end! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/607307022


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Jun 2016)

A day late but a short report on yesterdays club run.

Arrived a bit early at the usual spot I meet the group in Ely so poodled along waiting for them to appear behind me;well got to Isleham and decided to carry on solo and do a quick loop via Workington before heading to the cafe stop at LaHogue.

Got there and was just going in as the mod group arrived so nice coffee and cake and a natter and then off on the return leg back to Ely;nice nippy ride home and a good 70k done.

https://www.strava.com/activities/605713631


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2016)

Today was the inaugural 'Italian Job' Audax run by those very fine cycling club peeps Islington CC.
I left home to mild temperatures at 6.30am to meet up with @rb58 to cycle to the start at Finsbury Park in that there Londinium. A nice ride which for the first half took in my daily commute. Sunday very early morning makes such a difference, much quieter and quicker. Wish it was the same every day of the week.

Anyway. We got to the start at 8am to sign in and wait for the off. It started to rain, only light drizzle, but rain nevertheless. At 8.30, we were sent on our way in bunches of 20 (I think I heard one of the organisers saying over 200 had signed up). The first hour was getting out of north London. Once in the country side we were spoilt with a really nice, rolling route to Chalfont, the half way point. It had not stopped raining, but at least the temperatures were still mild. A short stop for a sarnie, donuts and drink and we were on our way again for the second half. By now the rain was getting a little heavier, and remained so for a good hour. We did have breaks in the rain every now and again but it decided to stay with us for the whole way back.

The usual stop/start traffic through north London made for slow going for the last 6 or 7 miles, but we got back in good time. Only for the rain to stop. Yep, the weather Gods were playing with us.

We got our Brevet's checked and signed, grabbed a piece of cake and coughed up for a couple of small, overpriced coffee's from one of these





To grind the beans, the barrister had to pedal the machine.

By now the sunshine was trying to make an appearance for our return to home journeys. It was also getting quite warm and muggy.
I got home with 108 miles on the clock. That wouldn't do so added in a small loop of a couple of miles to supplement my Eddington numbers.

So
110 miles for the day, (67 for the Audax) on a really nice route, rather more rolling then the map suggests and of what my legs are telling me. In the dry it would be a cracking ride.
Century # 15 for the year, 181 over all.

Sorry no pictures, it was too wet.


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Jun 2016)

Had an excellent time at the Rutland Border Epique. I know not everyone are fans of sportives, but to those who are, this is one I would recommend. Starting and finishing at the Cafe Ventoux, it took in some stunning East Midlands countryside. It was well organised, generous with the food and very friendly. I took the 74 mile option, which is the longest distance I have ridden this year. The route is certainly rolling - 4,230 ft of climbing, which is positively Alpine in my books !! The weather started of warm and muggy, the rain caught up with us at 12 am on the dot and kept up a gentle mizzle for the rest of the ride.






http://www.strava.com/activities/607042604


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2016)

With the weather not looking great for the ride, a couple of mates and I rode the 100 mile 'Chase the Rising Sun' (not that we saw it!) overnight sportive from Hunstanton to Southwold.
With a start time of 21:00, we arrived at 18:00 so we could enjoy some fish and chips and give them enough time to digest before the ride started.
There were, so I was told by one of the local Lifeboat men, about 500 riders registered, and more signing up on the day, so it made for a decent sized crowd in the clifftop car park. As we waited, a couple of B52's flew overhead. Quite a sight..






Ready for the start.

It was hard to decide what to wear for the ride. We'd loaded all sorts of clothing into the car with the idea of guessing the forecast until 05:00 ish.
The fact that the organisers were giving out free waterproof phone cases should be a big enough clue as to what we were heading in to! 

Still, I stuck with the legs and packed a waterproof jacket and sealskinz socks, hoping it was a good combination. We rode in decent weather from Hunstanton to Wells next the Sea, then into the tail end of some showers. Not bad enough to worry about though. At least I'd left the mudguards on the Defy 2 so I wasn't getting sprayed on.

The route is quite flat apart from the 20 miles from Weybourne to Mundesley. Even those hills aren't a mega challenge though. Just enough to you down a bit, especially with the gentle headwind we had all night.
Several times, we were buzzed by bats. Lovely creatures. Never quite seen, and passing in a blur. One nearly bounced off Dave's helmet before veering skywards just in front of my face!






A mile or so before the 50 mile feed station at Bacton, the heavens opened, A proper bit of rain! When we pulled in, it eased off a bit, so we drip dried for a while as we surveyed the water bottle top up flavours, jelly beans, chocolate brioche, bananas and jaffa cakes in abundance before getting a coffee and having a few bits to eat and a banana and some jelly beans for te remaining 50 miles. I've not done lots of Sportives, but this one was the best so far. Mind you, the sports hall floor and cleats was not a good combo, with quite a bit of Bambi skating going on! 

As we were leaving, and I'd dried out a bit, I put my waterproof on lest I got a bit of windchill. It was a good choice, as it turned out, as it did drop a few degrees. Not 'cold', just nippy.
About 5 or 6 miles on, Dave had a visit from the p*nctre fairy. We spied a gateway to pull in to to be off the road, and were happy to find that it was the entrance to a cowshed, and the whole lot was deep in cow sh*te. Happy days..
Not wishing to crowd Dave but still to be of help, we shone our lights in his general direction from a distance away as he changed the tube 
I mean, what are friends for! 

From there until Gt. Yarmouth, the weather was a bit better, but soon deteriorated into drizzle and heavier rain. I was a bit in front, and missed a right turn sign. Half a mile on, my phone rang and I was told not to be silly and stick to the route. Once back, we were on our way through the town and heading for Lowestoft. A lot of these places, Cromer, Gorleston and Lowestoft are where I go for a stroll and eat ice cream when I'm at work, so it was nice to pass through on a leisure basis.
With the rain still precipitating it down, we were on the last 15 miles or so, and on a 16mph average, which would be quite a result for me. Once we hit a few windy bits through houses and 'traffic', I dropped to 15.9 and couldn't quite get the elusive 0.1 over the last mile. Never mind, eh... Still a good average for me over 102 miles!
Happily, by this time the weather had improved, the rain had stopped and the wind had ceased






The end.
We did miss the sunrise (behind the clouds) by a short while, but put that down to the p*ncture fairy diversifying in her/his efforts to spoil a good ride.

Due to the expected business at the finish line car park, we'd arranged to meet Garry's wife, driving our support vehicle, at Southwold Pier about a mile back. Once there, we got the camping stove out and rustled up some bacon rolls and coffee........ And a beer. Well, what's wrong with a beer at 05:00 on a Sunday morning?






As I'd not been quite wet enough overnight, I thought I'd have a paddle..






Finished on 102 miles, average 15.9.
Quite happy with that.

https://www.strava.com/activities/606695973


----------



## Surlydave (12 Jun 2016)

Only a short ride out to 11s at Ashfield this w/end with the Suffolk Ctc.
I feel a bit ashamed posting this when I see what many others have
done. All the same, nearly 1200ft of climbing in 30 miles wasn't too
bad. The highlight of the day was spotting a little owl perched on the
sign to Crettingham golf club as we rode past. Then it was home to
watch the Criterion on itv4, to see how it should be done!!
https://www.strava.com/activities/606838956


----------



## User19783 (12 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> With the weather not looking great for the ride, a couple of mates and I rode the 100 mile 'Chase the Rising Sun' (not that we saw it!) overnight sportive from Hunstanton to Southwold.
> With a start time of 21:00, we arrived at 18:00 so we could enjoy some fish and chips and give them enough time to digest before the ride started.
> There were, so I was told by one of the local Lifeboat men, about 500 riders registered, and more signing up on the day, so it made for a decent sized crowd in the clifftop car park. As we waited, a couple of B52's flew overhead. Quite a sight..
> 
> ...




I really like that ride, 
I must put it in my diary for next year.
Cheers @PeteXXX for posting.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jun 2016)

One of the best events of the year is The Shropshire Highlands Challenge. It started out wet and I got wet. Very unusual for this event to have any poor weather. Anyway the weather did improve and the sun did come out. The roads were a bit mucky from the rain but I have mudguards for that. Once the rain stopped and the cloud lifted we had stunning views and scenery. I managed to make an incorrect turn (wet specs and sat nav) which meant I went around the second loop in the opposite direction. It was fun meeting the others coming the other way and waving and cheering them on, especially if I was descending and they were climbing. Indeed I received similar encouragement while I was on the steep climb after Newcastle-on-Clun. That's one good reason to ride this event. Everyone is so very friendly. Suffice to say I had a lovely ride round despite the rain. 65 miles and nearly 6000 feet climbed. I'll be back next year for sure.


----------



## RedRider (12 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Today was the inaugural 'Italian Job' Audax run by those very fine cycling club peeps Islington CC.
> I left home to mild temperatures at 6.30am to meet up with @rb58 to cycle to the start at Finsbury Park in that there Londinium. A nice ride which for the first half took in my daily commute. Sunday very early morning makes such a difference, much quieter and quicker. Wish it was the same every day of the week.
> 
> Anyway. We got to the start at 8am to sign in and wait for the off. It started to rain, only light drizzle, but rain nevertheless. At 8.30, we were sent on our way in bunches of 20 (I think I heard one of the organisers saying over 200 had signed up). The first hour was getting out of north London. Once in the country side we were spoilt with a really nice, rolling route to Chalfont, the half way point. It had not stopped raining, but at least the temperatures were still mild. A short stop for a sarnie, donuts and drink and we were on our way again for the second half. By now the rain was getting a little heavier, and remained so for a good hour. We did have breaks in the rain every now and again but it decided to stay with us for the whole way back.
> ...


I did this today but setting out from Catford-ish for a total of around 88 miles.
I was at Finsbury Park for 8.30 so you must have been in the group I saw setting off. I grabbed an overpriced double espresso and jumped onto the 8.40 start group.
Unfortunately, my mate was a DNS due to _fear of rain_ so I ended up riding the first half of the course in a cool group of five to ten.
We started off slow and leisurely but the pace upped a little as the rain hardened.
Beyond the motorway I guess there were some gorgeous views to be had but hard to tell through the mizzle. Consolation came in the form of cycling hardman fantasies as road muck kicked up by guardless wheels began to cake the face.
Having skipped breakfast (ok slept in resulting in a mad dash to the start) I tarried awhile at the Italian deli stuffing my face with a couple of gorgeous and much-needed arancini (orange-sized, cheese-stuffed rice balls).
Rode out from the deli with a guy on fixed which kept me honest. As @ianrauk says, the ride was a little more rolling than anticipated and my stock of jelly babies was depleted by the time we hiit the outskirts of London. We were joined by three strong female riders and my tired legs were happy to take their wheels from Barnet-ish on back to that London.
Stopped off for a swifty with my rain shy mate on the way back through Peckham. He seemed somewhat glad to have missed the weather but he missed a good ride too.
My bike's filthy but I've some annual leave tomorrow: The wet wipes can wait.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> I did this today but setting out from Catford-ish for a total of around 88 miles.
> I was at Finsbury Park for 8.30 so you must have been in the group I saw setting off. I grabbed an overpriced double espresso and jumped onto the 8.40 start group.
> Unfortunately, my mate was a DNS due to _fear of rain_ so I ended up riding the first half of the course in a cool group of five to ten.
> We started off slow and leisurely but the pace upped a little as the rain hardened.
> ...




Having got the mudguardless Van Nich out and prepared yesterday with new chain, cassette and tyres, I looked at the weather report and thought, nah...the mudguarded commuter it was to be, my riding mate @rb58 thought the same, riding his mudguarded Enigma. It was a very good choice. 

I had a few other riders comment that they wish they had had mudguards too.

Yep, we were in the very first group to leave. Both all in black, sans plastic hats.

The only thing that lets Islington CC's Audax rides down is no free tee or coffee at the start or finish, or come to think of it, no decent 'fair' priced tea or coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2016)

User19783 said:


> I really like that ride,
> I must put it in my diary for next year.
> Cheers @PeteXXX for posting.


It's a great ride. We really enjoyed it despite the rain! The organisation and signage is good and the (free) food station is more than you could wish for!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Jun 2016)

Taking last night's weather forecast at face value I set off for a familiar loop of Holmfirth and New Mill. It started drizzling while going up the hill towards Holmfirth and pretty much never stopped. Hey ho. Holmfirth itself is usually bustling on a Sunday but it was very quiet. Please feel free to use this ride report as a cure for insomnia if you need it. 

40 miles and 1883 feet of ascending.

https://www.strava.com/activities/606900322


----------



## iandg (12 Jun 2016)

I'm on holiday, had a 20km spin out before breakfast - it rained, apparently the sun is shining back home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/606631338


----------



## RedRider (12 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Having got the mudguardless Van Nich out and prepared yesterday with new chain, cassette and tyres, I looked at the weather report and thought, nah...the mudguarded commuter it was to be, my riding mate @rb58 thought the same, riding his mudguarded Enigma. It was a very good choice.
> 
> I had a few other riders comment that they wish they had had mudguards too.
> 
> ...





ianrauk said:


> Having got the mudguardless Van Nich out and prepared yesterday with new chain, cassette and tyres, I looked at the weather report and thought, nah...the mudguarded commuter it was to be, my riding mate @rb58 thought the same, riding his mudguarded Enigma. It was a very good choice.
> 
> I had a few other riders comment that they wish they had had mudguards too.
> 
> ...


I was only ever going to ride my 'new' Rourke today which doesn't have guards so I can't complain. It's the second Islington audax I've ridden (after the GE '14) and they're such a friendly club. If I lived up north I'd be joining them but yeah, free tea would be nice!
Did you see that pair in Italian jersey's on the impressive-looking tandem? They motored past somewhere around Elstree and I never saw them again. They had to be a shoe-in for the Italian style prize.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2016)

RedRider said:


> Did you see that pair in Italian jersey's on the impressive-looking tandem? They motored past somewhere around Elstree and I never saw them again. They had to be a shoe-in for the Italian style prize.



Yep, they wizzed by us at a lightning pace just before Chalfont.....

@jo from the other place looked very dapper too with his awesome teased facial hair and lovely Flying Gate bike.


----------



## Osprey (12 Jun 2016)

Saturdays ride, 7.45 start, light misty drizzle with sporadic heavy drizzle. Took the Croix Der Fer and stted out down the North Gower Road and picked up the NCN route 4 in Gowerton which offers great views down the Loughor estuary. At Llanelli picked up the NCN route 4 in a northerly direction which gradually climbs between 4% and 7% for the next 12 miles to the village of Tumble. Now the rain has set in heavier and I join the road that climbs out of Tumble before turning in a Southerly direction along the busy A476. After a few miles it was a relief to turn on to the quiet B4306 which decends for 3 miles down to the village of Hendy. A couple of busy roads through Pontardulais and Gorseinon saw me back on the North Gower road rather wet but with 36 miles and 1400ft climbing. No real photo opportunities as it was pretty bleak all the way round.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jun 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I haven't ridden Wakerley for ages! I must get over there sometime soon.



its pretty dry atm so all the off pist stuff is ok..by ok i mean you wont get too muddy..


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jun 2016)

Nice commute this today on a muggy grey morning;fully loaded up with the Alp-kit tail pack full of undies and t-shirts for this week.

Just the standard A10/cycle path run but did make the best of a quiet cycle path to set a 3rd best on one of the segments,a good way to end the commute before gently rolling to Waitrose for some provisions.

https://www.strava.com/activities/607792324

Then a roll down Mill Rd to work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/607792315

Might do a longer one tomorrow as I'll have a day off Wednesday as were off tp that Naaaridge to see the Womens tour stage one finish;and maybe if I'm lucky get two Pro Cycling covers signed by Lizzie and Marrianne


----------



## Old jon (13 Jun 2016)

Yesterday I took the big camera out to play, pics of some of the cycling and some running in the Leeds Triathlon. Loads of fun for me and 400 + pictures to sort out so no time for a ride.

Well ready for a ride this morning. Oh fiddle ! Soft front tyre, the one I put a patched tube in on Saturday . . . Pumped it up and an hour later it was holding pressure still, so off I pedalled in the direction of away. Or, more usually, Holbeck. A ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road, and passing Burley Road, where I took some pics yesterday, up Cardigan Road to Headingley and on to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Over that and about a mile further on turn right for Adel, carry straight on across the dam and straight across Five Lane Ends towards the New Inn at the edge of Eccup. Next village on is Weardley, with the most difficult road surface yet on some parts of the drop, really gets the adrenaline flowing.



Along the A 659 to the bottom of Harewood Bank, turn left and roughly a mile on turn right for Kirkby Overblow. Seeing the sign for the right turn to Netherby, I turned that way. That is one steep hill on the way to Sicklinghall @NorthernDave , I walked up a lot of it. On to Wetherby and a munch stop, and the discovery of a soft front tyre. Oh dear me, I almost said. Properly prepared, I stuck a new tube in, inflated it and rode home via the A 58. The round trip was 33.5 miles in total, would have been longer without the probably badly stuck patch. Must do better.


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Jun 2016)

Nice gentle spin after yesterday's exertions. Got off as soon as I could and I thought I would have to race the rain, which was forecast for 7pm, happily it stayed dry despite looking very dark over Northampton way. Only trouble with going out at that time is that there is more dicing with commuters than I normally have to deal with. Happily all the drivers were in a sensible mood.






http://www.strava.com/activities/608256316

22 miles ridden, a mere 779ft of climbing ... easy !


----------



## Dark46 (13 Jun 2016)

Well yesterday's ride I really wasn't looking forward to, as a member of the group didn't really want to be there and the route was too short.

Oops I designed the route and did it shirt and flat as there was the possibility of a new member joining us.

There was no sign of @Donger or @gordyfinbar , I know the latter was doing a triathlon and hope he did ok?

Well @Largie003 arrived and so did @Frazzle, well I was the one late and missed out on flapjack. Well plenty of Whale blubber to keep me going g and to get rid of.

A new guy turned up which was good. His bike was new it was a 13 which he got a bargin on as it was a ex display model.

@Frazzle was riding with the new guy and it wasn't lo g before he was thinking of jacking it in saying he was knackered . Not a good sign.

We had a few stops to let him catch back up and we cut the route even shorter than planned. As not too put him off too much , as we've all been there. 

We went through Stonehouse, The Stanleys, Cam, Frampton and Saul. Before going round part of the Elmore loop and finishing through Stonebench
and back to Quedgeley. 

We stopped at Saul Junction for a coffee to as we had to have a stop somewhere. 

I think it was around the Elmore loop that Mark (the new member) fell off saying hewas drained. But it was as we were entering Quedgeley that he changed down and.....

The chain hopped over 1st gear and wedged itself between the cassette and some of the spokes. Plus the chain had also jumped out of the lower jockey wheel on the rear derailiuer. @Frazzle and I tried to release the chain but no luck. So unfortunately it was a phone to his wife to pick him up. Luckily we where only about a mile from home.

I just hope Mark got his bike sorted back at Halfords and will be back out soon.

The ride was 30 miles for me, so not too bad.


----------



## iandg (13 Jun 2016)

2nd day of my holiday. A short spin out to the Loch Lednock Reservoir and back to Comrie. 10km mostly uphill outwards and 10 km mostly downhill back - it rained again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/607853576


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jun 2016)

We've had some heavy showers today, more forecast for this evening...
By half eight I was like a caged animal. Mrs Dave told me to just go out for a quick blast, so I did, on the Trek 1.5.

Just a touch of drizzle. Quiet out. A short ride but warm and muggy.












Looking ominous to the north...

https://www.strava.com/activities/608361842


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Jun 2016)

Well it was a good first part of theis mornings commute.

Went a different way as I had a card delivery to make so headed out towards Soham(via Stuntney village for the card drop) and then via Burwell and the Swaffhams before getting to Cambridge;then down Newmarket road and East road for a coffee and cake at the Espresso Cafe.

Tried to keep the cadence low for a change rather than spinning it out to try and help build up the leg strength and pleased with how it went as sometimes that leads to me cramping up so fitness must be good at the mo.

Anyhoo,after a nice stretch,sit-down,coffee and cake and a quick read of the Grauniad it was back on for the quick run down Mill road during which I was almost cut up by a van,nearly doored and had to take avoiding action from a 'cyclist' on the wrong side and not paying attention;usual Cambridge morning then.

https://www.strava.com/activities/608725135

122k to go to bring up the 5,000.


----------



## rugby bloke (14 Jun 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Well it was a good first part of theis mornings commute.
> 
> Went a different way as I had a card delivery to make so headed out towards Soham(via Stuntney village for the card drop) and then via Burwell and the Swaffhams before getting to Cambridge;then down Newmarket road and East road for a coffee and cake at the Espresso Cafe.
> 
> ...



Looking at the ride profile I have to ask, what happened at 23 miles ??? Looks like you actually fell off a cliff !!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Jun 2016)

Strava/Garmin elevation is a bit off I think.


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jun 2016)

Rain seems to be forecast on at least part of all days this week
However with a waterproof on managed to visit Mum yesterday

Managed to miss any real rain

@rugby bloke I think that @Elybazza61 stopped and during the stop the air pressure was going down - shows up on Garmin as a descent


Meantime it is pouring outside and I am resigned to another turbo session tomorrow, unless I get up at sparrow's fart and try to do some real miles before the rush hour


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Jun 2016)

Tough one yesterday. Rain all over. I decided to risk it as I'd arranged to visit my cousin. I got a bit damp as I headed out for Ham Bridge but the rain eased and things weren't too bad as I rode the well known valley roads to Tenbury. It has been quite some time since I rode from Tenbury to Ludlow. I'd forgotten how lumpy bumpy hard it was (the earlier valley road is pretty lumpy bumpy too). I'm not even sure I used the route I used to use a long time ago. Greete and Caynham came and went before things got easier. I rode into Ludlow through the back door and climbed to the centre of town. With 3 miles to go to my cousin's the clouds opened up and a deluge ensued. I hid under a tree for a while until it eased. With just the 17% Whitbatch climb ahead I was soon supping a cuppa with my cousin.

I had a lovely afternoon with my cousin and I delayed my departure to allow another deluge to peter out so I said my byes and dropped away to pass through Ludlow and take a very new route back. I jinked through some lanes until I was forced onto a busier B road. My quiet link to cross the incredibly fast and busy A49 had signs saying "road closed". I ignored them and rode through unhindered (thankfully as the detour would have involved far too much fast and busy for me). Then another deluge hit and I got very wet. I was riding through lanes I did not know and found a spot which was very confusing. I went off route and retraced but missed the turn again. Not too surprising really as it was gated and very small. It just looked like a farm road but a lovely find nonetheless. It's quite tough up and down country in this neck of the woods and my pace was quite slow. I found another tiny lane to Hatfield which I recognised as one I'd ridden in the past so I was now getting closer to known territory but time was advancing for sure. At Hampton Charles I was now confident of my route but hunger was setting in. The Co-oP in Bromyard came to my rescue before I rode the hilly Frome valley to climb out and over to the Leigh Brook and home.

That was one tough ride back from Ludlow. It's superb and quiet countryside and deserves more attention from me. Despite tough I'll be back. 91 miles clocked up with 6500 feet of up too and I am noticing the effects today. Just a shame about the weather.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jun 2016)

With rain forecast at some stage for every day this week it was a question of just trying to find a dry window for one of my regular midweek sortie around the forest.

A few spots delayed the start but once under way I headed west & into the wind through Minstead & Emery Down to Bolderwood where some new additions to the forests pony collection were busy keeping the grass down...




A very brief shower greeted me as I got to the top of Bolderwood hill & then it was another little lump before a couple of miles on the flat open forest heading east so with the wind at my tail but with a grey cloud looming in front....




A proper soaking followed just at the end of the flat with no trees for shelter so it was onto Nomansland before a quick stop to put the gillet on just to stop my back getting any wetter than it already was....







The rain carried on for 5 or 6 miles & it was a case of once I was wet it didn't really matter & in fact I didn't even notice it after a while apart from the squelching in my shoes & after a 30 mile round trip I was home, where ironically it hadn't rained at all!!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/608995983


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jun 2016)

Well just like @Goonerobes I have been seeing unfavourable weather forecasts
Even the BBC and Met office weather apps have been showing differences (BBC no longer uses Met Office)
It is clearly changeable and a bit unpredictable

So seeing sunshine this morning, went out for a session, including 3 hill reps of St Ann's hill, did not go at it quite so hard as last time
These are low cadence reps to help build strength

Then did some intervals

Got home about an hour ago (dry) and it is pouring now so feeling pleased!
25.5 miles @ 16.3 mph - rather slow for me but there are recovery period in there
787 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/609880286


----------



## Smithbat (15 Jun 2016)

Went for a spin round Bishopstone last night, This was part of my first long ride on my new bike back in April and I wanted to compare how I got on. I only stopped once for a quick mouthful of water as I still have not mastered getting my drink out while riding along. I passed a few other cyclists going in the opposite direction and one chap went past me like I was standing still. One day that will be me!!

I am still maintaining my 10mph average and now I am aiming for 11 over the next month or so.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/609257493/embed/85212b4f5572059b191ea3045000108ba9457d31
'


----------



## Old jon (15 Jun 2016)

Flat tales, episode 4593.

Just like Monday, a soft front tyre for yesterday’s breakfast. After the cursing, I fitted a new rim tape and a new tube, inflated the tube and checked three tubes for holes. One tiny hole in each tube, roughly the same distance from the valve so I patched them all. Then I went to Spa Cycles in Harrogate and bought a pair of Schwalbe Marathons, you can tell I have had enough of the old tyres.

This morning the old tyre on the front wheel was still up to pressure, so off I went in the drizzle. Holbeck and Hunslet, John O’ Gaunts and Swillington, the northern end of Garforth. Every stop and I squeeze the front tyre.



Lotherton gates and turn left for Aberford, stop at the bench almost at the top of the hill to eat a sandwich or several, squeeze front tyre, its fine. Twenty minutes later, put the bike back on tarmac. Soft front tyre. Can I find a hole? Nope. New tube in and inflated and home by the usual Barwick, Scholes, three lanes and Boot Hill, checking that piece of rubber at every opportunity. So, twenty eight miles of angst about a tyre, but I still enjoyed the ride. The things I do . . .
Tomorrow, fit the Marathons. I understand they can be difficult.
There is always a plus, I still think these Garmin produced maps are sort of brilliant.


----------



## gavgav (15 Jun 2016)

The weather is ruining my plans for this week. I had 4 rides lined up, including a 50k(tomorrow morning, as on a day off to watch the footy in the afternoon) and another on Saturday. I'm likely to get 1 at best. 

Monsoon showers, with biblical rain, thunder and lightning have been hitting Shropshire for over a week now. Floods everywhere again, after things had dried up nicely. May as well sell the bike and buy a boat, would get more use in a British Summer.

About to book a holiday for September, to Kefalonia, instead of holiday in the UK!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jun 2016)

I met Margaret as planned and we took to the Castlemorton lanes with catch up chat flowing well. As we progressed south rain was attempting to get going. Eventually it did in a rather successful fashion so we sheltered and let it pass. On down to Birdwood and beyond went well until again shelter was required. Now with just some damp dropping from above we rode the ramp to Mitcheldean. Decision time now. Hart's Barn just down the road or climb up and over into the Wye valley for Ross on Wye? So we took to the tough climb away from Mitcheldean to crest over Howle Hill and descend to Coughton. Just one more decision - which cafe in Ross?

The Priory Coffee House was very welcoming and we watched another deluge drop outside. Off we went refreshed to take to the shorter route back. The lumps were taxing Margaret as we headed for Kempley. At Fishpool a cat was admiring a cockatiel safe in its cage. The bird wasn't at all bothered about the proximity of the cat and appeared to be gazing back. The owner appeared and we all had a giggle about it. Apparently the cockatiel can say the cat's name.

So now it was a straightforward run back around the southern flanks of the Malverns and back into the Castlemorton lanes. It had been a lovely outing with my friend and although we had got slightly damp we had dodged the localised deluges quite well. Definitely worth the risk of venturing out. 70 miles for me today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2016)

7.1 miles today, very hot, and GITAP
http://rideillinois.org/events/gitap/
riders flowing through town .
I only saw 2 on my ride, in the country.
I earlier saw about 6 in the LBS.
87F
30C
Winds W9 G18
Relative humidity 65% Heat index 95F
Barometer 29.81
Partly cloudy
I had also given the dogs a 1.5 mile march and playtime by the stream, where I saw a bluebird, quite rare in these parts.


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Jun 2016)

Only a short ride this evening with the missus, but momentous because I ticked off my target climb for this year.
Jinny Lane is a bit vicious I reckon - only 1/2 mile long. Starts gentle and gets gradually steeper, topping out at 17% just before the crest at Newchurch.
Personally I think it's being sold short at 17%. Feels like a wall at the top. Did the last 50 yards in the lowest gear standing on the pedals with a sh1t or bust mindset.

https://www.strava.com/activities/610389872


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2016)

Yesterdays ride, as usual, but only by a couple of hours.
With a dodgy weather forecast, I was wondering what kit would be best to wear for a local off road(ish) MTB ride before lunch. I went with shorts and a T shirt as it wasn't cold.
It turned out to be the best choice as it turned out to be quite warm and humid.







I only had the time for a couple of hours out before having to be back home, so rode a circuit and a half of Pitsford Res, taking the opportunity to grab a maple syrup & waffle ice cream, a new flavour for me!






With the recent summer weather, the res is nearly up to full capacity.. . A year or so ago, I could have ridden most of the way round on the 'beach'.







Anyways... Back home on an enjoyable 22 miles, with only a few spots of rain, before having to head off to w*rk. Booooo....
MrsPete was wondering why I was still dry upon my return as, in my absence, the heavens had opened over XXX towers. Such is life. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/609896655


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jun 2016)

After yesterdays day off to watch the womens tour in Norwich(sunny all day despite the forecast for rain) it 's back to the usual A10/cycle path commute.

Bit calmer compard to yesterday and a tempo-ish pace on a nice sunny morning;cycle path was a bit damp after the overnight showers so the bikes a bit grubby now;


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Jun 2016)

Not posted for a while, but went out for a spin yesterday and took my time to smell the roses etc. Came across this carving, which I don't think I've posted before (I don't actually recall seeing it!). I guess it's been done to commemorate WW1. Good ride, not much sun, but temp was good and beats the previous day when I went out and got soaked.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2016)

32 miles the journey, but I never made my destination, Hatton Locks. It rained first thing in Coventry by us so was considering getting the car out, but it cleared up, the sun came out and so did the bike. I decided on a short ride out so when I got to Balsall Common instead of turning left by the church I carried straight on through Temple Balsall then left into Watery lane, at the end of the lane I turned left onto the A4141 past the Black Boy pub and right into Bakers lane. The rain started towards the end of the lane and I sheltered under the bridge for a while, once it eased I carried on but it started to rain very heavy and I decided to run for home. I rode through Packwood House and turned left towards the Punch bowl pub then picked up a regular route home, arriving home looking like a drowned rat. It stopped raining as I rode into Coventry down Torrington Avenue and hasn't rained again since I got in.


----------



## Spartak (16 Jun 2016)

Not today but whilst in Sardinia on a family holiday I managed to hire a bike for 3 days - managed over 200 kms ;-)

Here's some snaps whilst out cycling .....


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2016)

On my ride to day I nearly got knocked off on a roundabout, driver waved and said sorry and he learnt some choice words from me


----------



## derrick (16 Jun 2016)

Had a nice ride out the the guys Wednesday evening, no hanging about as we was chasing the good weather, all the way to the pub.
https://www.strava.com/activities/610476329
Going to have an easier ride tonight with the girls.


----------



## Jon George (16 Jun 2016)

A little saunter down to Felixstowe today for a coffee and a bacon roll (at an acceptable price) on Patsy #3 The Hybrid, mostly dressed in my civvies, but with gloves, SPD boots and water bottle. I mention this because I noticed an unusual reaction from the lycra-clad mob that I often encounter when I'm out and dressed the same: they all seemed surprised - most apparently pleasantly surprised - that someone on a hybrid disguised as a BSO should be acknowledging their presence. 

On the way back I passed a rather large modified Vote Leave sign beside a farm ... the spray paint addition had changed it to Vote Beaver. I may be 57, but sometimes the immature fourteen-year -old in me can't helped sniggering.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jun 2016)

The inaugural 'Metricks social ride' tonight. From Metricks coffee shop, at the Bargate, in Southampton, down to Beaulieu, and back, in some apocalyptic weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/611382969




Me + 1 hardy soul survivor.







Mettricks






Beer.


Wearing a Carbon Fiber lid, when there is lightning about, and it's raining.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jun 2016)

Very little traffic when I went out for a quick loop to the north of Ipswich & back this afternoon. 

Was there something important on TV...?


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Jun 2016)

Well it was a bit damp to start this morning dispite the Met Office website not showing anything until this afternoon;so had to resort to plan B and ride the XLS in(was going to give the Helium an airing and try out the Chapeau bibs on a longer ride back).
Anyhoo, dispite the rain had a good ride in with the roads a bit quiter as it's Friday,dunno how dry the kit will be for the ride back but it'll only be a short dash home so won't matter too much(the Sportful No Rain kit was good though and the bibs are dry now).

https://www.strava.com/activities/611725944


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jun 2016)

Yesterday morning was forecast for rain this morning
Anyhow after a deluge yesterday evening and night it seemed better so was able to get out- had thought it might be a turbo sesion

So went out for local loop including obligatory intervals

So just started an interval up Holloway Hill and I spotted roadworks and a trafic lights, so did a quick U turn and headed up Hardwick Lane instead.

Went round Chobham Common, Windlesham, Lightwater and Addlestone

It was a bit windier than forecast but fortunately showers held off

30.04 miles @ 16.9 mph
879 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/611837730


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jun 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Yesterday morning was forecast for rain this morning
> Anyhow after a deluge yesterday evening and night it seemed better so was able to get out- had thought it might be a turbo sesion
> 
> So went out for local loop including obligatory intervals
> ...


Weirdly, I'm heading up that way tomorrow. I'm well behind, on my big rides this year, so a nice 170 miler is in order tomorrow. How are the roads up there at the moment ( regarding flooding etc)?


----------



## Jon George (17 Jun 2016)

Same ride as yesterday, only this time on a re-vamped Patsy #2 The CX as a shake-down ride.

About three months ago I had a problem with the rear wheel, which was quickly sorted by my LBS along with the advice that the rims were getting worn. So earlier this week, I snapped up an offer on some replacements (Fulcrum 5 LG) from Chain Reaction. They arrived today and were fitted soon after - which proved to be quite disconcerting. I'm guessing that as they were like-for-like, the rim width would still be the same, but the amount of adjustment to the brakes suggested I was on borrowed time before a wheel collapsed under heavy braking. 

Duly fitted, and I'm out. A mile later and I realise the bump-bump-bump is not the new road surface, but is a sound coming from the front wheel. It turned out I hadn't fitted the tyre correctly and it was not sitting correctly at the valve. One deflate, one fettle, one re-inflate with CO2 and I was off again. Into the rain ...
This had stopped by the time I got to Felixstowe, which allowed me to enjoy my bacon roll and coffee, but it was waiting for me on the return trip. I got wetter than a wet thing. 

Still, I remembered I actually have a camera in my smart phone today and took a picture of the adulterated sign I mentioned yesterday.


----------



## Old jon (17 Jun 2016)

A ride out on new tyres. I was definitely *NOT *checking for tyre pressure at any stage today, it removes a lot of the fun and I wanted to believe what Schwalbe say . . .

One of my favourite rides, Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane, Water Lane and the towpath to Viaduct Road. Then the climb through Headingley and across the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Straight on to the border of Bramhope, and a right turn onto Creskeld Lane which leads satisfyingly downhill to the A 659 at Arthington. Along that road to Pool and once there turn right, cross the River Wharfe and a few hundred yards along towards Harrogate turn left for Leathley. After a while, turn left to cross the River Washburn, which adds up to a three river ride today. Not often I do that. It is quite a climb from there up to Farnley, but the reward is the drop into Otley, super swoopy.

The ascent of Leeds Road was a bit more of a slog than normal, a short bit of flat along to Bramhope and then turn right for the sharp climb past the church, and on to Cookridge. After this it is downhill all the way, Lawnswood, Headingley, Kirkstall and back on the towpath made it a very enjoyable 30.9 miles for the morning when I returned to my front door.




And the map of today's universe . . .







An afterthought, the Marathon tyres were kind to me, they just fitted like any other tyre.


----------



## Jon George (17 Jun 2016)

Old jon said:


>



Any faster down that lane @Old jon and you'd need to mount the bank to get around the corners! And with snow, you'd need a bobsleigh, not a bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Weirdly, I'm heading up that way tomorrow. I'm well behind, on my big rides this year, so a nice 170 miler is in order tomorrow. How are the roads up there at the moment ( regarding flooding etc)?



No real issues at present. Do you have a route in mind?


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2016)

After a week of commuting it was nice to get out on a 'me' ride. Limited time available at the moment due to prepping for a house move and getting the camper finished, so a half planned 21 miles out through Chertsey and Walton. At Walton Bridge I decided to head on into Hersham then back to Weybridge, a route I last did about a year ago. Now I remember why I don't do it often, the road surface is shocking and saps energy. Next time I'll turn left and do Esher back to Hampton.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Jun 2016)

Another bash at a local Try-Athlon with hundreds of participants, in a relay team, with me doing the bike bit. 

I think I was faster than last time.. 10 miles - 29 mins - great fun. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/612065998


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jun 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> No real issues at present. Do you have a route in mind?


https://www.strava.com/activities/343309157
Pretty much this, with a bit of a detour, if necessary.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jun 2016)

A little trip out to meet the fragrant MrsP on her way home from work,I took the road bike today having recentl serviced the headset I thought I ought to ride it to make sure I hadn't arsed it up. 

Blewbury up the hills towards Streatley, hang a left to Cholsey then to Wallingford then back via South Moreton and Blewbury again . We stopped of at Wallingford for a bit of dinner. 

Just under 18 miles for me, 56 for the missus, but she is a nutter. 

A cool and dry evening. 





Lovely countryside around here. 





Wallingford market square. 





Some nosey cows.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Weirdly, I'm heading up that way tomorrow. I'm well behind, on my big rides this year, so a nice 170 miler is in order tomorrow. How are the roads up there at the moment ( regarding flooding etc)?


No flooding at present
River levels normal, and any effects of last night's rain already gone

170 miles! My max is 116 to date


----------



## gavgav (18 Jun 2016)

Finally the monsoon season abated, to enable me to get my 1st ride in for 10 days and the longest of the year so far, with a bit of new territory as well.

Set out through Meole and out onto the busy road to Annscroft, the first time I've ridden it in that direction. As I passed through Hook-A-Gate I noticed that the Cygnets pub has been demolished! It needed it, as it's been derelict for years now and had become a real eyesore. Shame as I had some good meals there in my younger days.

I was glad to turn off the busy road into the lanes, passing Arscott Golf Club, down to Lea Cross, where I had rather fraught crossing of the busy main road, due to 2 artic lorries manouevering. From there I joined the very wet, flooded lanes to Edge and Asterley, before climbing up to Westbury and Halfway House. I crossed the A458 with ease, for a change, and then took the turn to Wollaston, onto the new territory. 

There was a fair bit of climbing up to Bulthy and into Wales, but it was worth it for the stunning views across the plains to the Welsh mountains and also the brilliant downhill drop of about 600 ft into Crew Green.

Views to die for (shame about the low cloud)









There was a short section on the main road before I turned off to Melverley, crossing the bridge back into England and then onto Crosslanes, Argoed and Kinnerley. Climbed up to Dovaston and Knockin Heath, before joining the picturesque lanes to Wilcott. It had warmed up now and so I'd taken my jacket off and it was very pleasant following the NCN route to Shrawardine and Montford, where I paused to have my lunch, sat on the bench by the church.

I then joined the horrid main road to Bicton, pausing at the church for a few minutes at my Nan and Grandad's grave, before continuing to Shelton. I was passed by about 20 cars on this section and no word of a lie there was only 1 of them who gave me a nice wide pass. Complete nobbers including a taxi that came within a couple of inches of me 

I then negotiated the traffic lights at Shelton, where a car tried to pass me on the inside, braked sharply and came round the outside. What is wrong with these idiots.

From there I took the roads through Copthorne, down to Radbrook and along Mousecroft Lane into Meole, avoiding the muddy underpass this time, before heading through Sutton Farm and down to the Crematorium for a few minutes at my other Nan and Grandad's plaque.

Only a short blast home from there, but encountered the final nobber, who decided he wanted to get past me, behind the car that was turning into Sutton Farm, almost stuffing himself into the back of it, and then cutting in front of me. They were all out today 

45.1 miles with 1270ft of climbing


----------



## Old jon (18 Jun 2016)

Slightly cool for June this morning, it is still easy to work up a sweat. The wind seemed to be from the northwest, not easy to tell with all the buildings around here, but it seemed like a good idea to go in that direction.

Until I started pedalling.

Northwest being roughly where Wetherby is, it is a well worn route for me. Around Holbeck to ride towards and over Crown Point Bridge, along the side of the bus station and up the three Rs to the clock at Oakwood. Past the tradesman’s gates of Roundhay Park ( never open ) and climb the hefty breathing exercise that is Boot Hill. Turn left at the pub to head to Shadwell and turn left again on Main Street, after a bit of rising road Slaid Hill traffic lights and the right turn to Wike are reached. After all the early uphill, it is downhill to the bottom of East Keswick, where the climbing starts again.



Rolling country, some might call it, ‘cos there is a bit of a drop through Collingham, turn left towards Wetherby and then right along Wattle Syke. Up again, left at the roundabout and down to the Wetherby roundabout. Turn left there, back to Collingham and turn left up Jewitt Lane. When the top is reached and breathing returns to easier, the ride along the ridge top is well worth the effort of reaching it. Turn left off Rigton Green and wend along to the top of Milner Lane, which does the down and up again trick to reach Thorner Main Street, along through Sandhills to Skeltons Lane, Red Hall Lane and left on the A 58 to speed down Boot Hill and back to my front door. A total of 32.6 miles, finishing with the sun sort of shining and a grin from me.

A map of the proceedings, a bit of a tangle to unravel.


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Jun 2016)

A slightly shorter weekend ride for me today as I waited to see Tim Peake safely land before setting off & wanted to be back for F1 qualifying which left around a 3 & a half hour window to fill.

I chose to adapt one of my favourite 100k rides around the Test Valley which whilst not having any major hills is still quite undulating with 4 or 5 steady but gentle climbs, all on quiet roads & taking in Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Little Somborne & Stockbridge on the out leg before returning via Houghton, West Tytherley, West Dean & Plaitford.

A couple of observations today were: a) that whilst the Test Valley is not renowned for the quality of its road surfaces I managed, more by luck than judgement I think, to find just about every good smooth road it has to offer & b) every other cyclist I saw, & there were many, was on a road bike & wearing a helmet!

57.1 miles in 3 hours 30 including a lunch stop so timed to perfection to allow a quick shower before Q1.

https://www.strava.com/activities/612878764


----------



## ThinAir (18 Jun 2016)

12 miles today. I'd have previously called this a "cheeky" twelve miles, but is been a long time. Chuffed with my time of under an hour though, even if I did fall off about 20 metres before I got back to my door!!!


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jun 2016)

Great to get out today after the wet week we've had! Today though wasn't flaming June, it was flipping cold. Cold enough for a base layer. Knees were feeling it too!

Off around Through Toft, Bourn and on to Longstowe. Saw some nice wildlife- dog roses, meadow cranesbill, goldfinch, buzzard, kestrel and yellowhammers.

I eventually ended up in Gamlingay. I'll let the pictures explain why...

































I've made enquiries to the parish council, and apparently it's the doing of South Cambs DC. If councils are after saving money on mowing then this is the answer.

On to Waresley, then the back lane to Abbotsley. In Great Gransden I went round the roundabout the right way as a horse and jockey were there.
Back through the top of Bourn and up over the A428. I stuck the Knapwell and Elsworth loop in for good measure.

Once home I'd done just over 37 miles. A good warm up for tandem riding tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/613056716


----------



## DCLane (18 Jun 2016)

Given that the Leeds-Bradford Cycle Superhighway is due to open on Monday 20th I rode home down it: https://www.strava.com/activities/613008142

Well, that was once I found where it started. Which was by finding it part-way and doubling back - surely you'd get a few signs thrown in for your £23 million 

The route's basically along main roads. And crosses those main roads several times. Unfortunately it's only part-finished with cones, debris and several unfinished sections. There's no markings on much of it and only the first few miles at each end are actually finished. Just out of Leeds it's impossible to use unless you cross the road. Only the crossing's not working or finished 

Oh, and there's dangerous kerbs on many sections, with dangerous junctions. The photos below are small but with larger ones on the Strava link above.




Unfinished, lots of cones and cars in it. This is Leeds Road, Bradford




Further down at the McDonalds the route just stops. With a kerb drop down either side.



A typical road crossing; diagonally across all lanes.

It took twice as long to ride as it would've done by road and I finished, somewhere in Bradford as there's no signage, a shattered nervous mess.

My opinion? It's awful. A complete and total mess which is both unsafe and unusable as a main cycle route between two cities. There _are_ some OK bits (Armley, down into Bradford) but much is *an utter, absolute dangerous shambles*.

*Shame on you CityConnect Leeds.* You could have done so much better.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jun 2016)

Having not been out on the bike since last sunday, I've been looking forward all week to getting out today.

However, you know what they say about plans don't you? I was rudely awakened at 3am this morning by my calf muscle going into cramp - something that hasn't happened to me in ages and my goodness it did smart...

Anyhow, it felt OK this morning until I tried to put any weight on it, so I hopped around the bedroom a bit and it seemed to have sorted itself out by the time I was eventually ready to get out on the bike. The wind direction was showing "gentle breeze" from NNW, so I thought I'd be smart and head out into it, attempting to give myself a tail wind for at least part of the return...

Out up Coal Road straight into the 'gentle breeze' and it was blooming hard work. Across the A58 and the climb up through Shadwell to Slaid Hill lights, feeling like I was making heavy weather of it all the way (although I've since noticed it was my 3rd fastest time up there this year!).
Then Wigton Lane, across the A61 and the climb up Alwoodley Lane to King Lane and a downhill respite past Five Lane Ends before the climb past Golden Acre Park. Down Kings Road to the A660 and a straightforward gentle climb to the traffic lights at the Dynley Arms and then a quick descent into Otley.
Through the town and over the river, then right past Wharfmeadows Park and the climb up Farnley Lane, again huffing and puffing like a broken steam engine.
Eventually reached the top, then took the left and climbed up to Farnley itself, taking the right onto Cinder lane and a great up and down section to the B6161 and the rapid descent down into Leathely and on to the A658 just across the river from Pool.
Paused briefly for a gap in the traffic and as I went to set off my calf muscle cramped up again. 'Oh my goodness that is bothersome', I said as I half rode / half hobbled across the road. Off the bike at the start of Castley Lane (pronounced Cast-L-ey, as we discussed previously ) to stretch it out. Took a photo too once I'd sorted it:




Back in the saddle, I gingerly set off and carried on up the lane alongside the river. Fortunately it's flat(ish) along here so i was able to ease myself back into it and on reaching Castley itself I was feeling better - or so I thought!. The climb out of the village and then up Westcoe Hill had me struggling and my legs felt absolutely empty, with the added occasional benefit of the odd niggle in the calf muscle, just to remind me it was still there...
Anyhow, I was out for a ride so carried on eventually reaching the top of the hill and then taking full benefit of the long and mainly downhill run to Dunkeswick, keeping my legs spinning and feeling OK.
A quick squirt up the A61, then right towards Nearby. This meant a choice between Kearby Cliff or the not so steep but much longer route via Kirkby Overblow.
Being a glutton for punishment I decided to attack the Cliff. 
This might not have been a good idea. I had no answer to it - my legs were empty, I was in the lowest gear less than half way up and inevitably stalled well short of the top, with my lungs frantically trying to escape. 
Walked to the top and sat on the handily placed bench to get my breath and have an energy bar. And a photo:







Recovered it was back on and off towards Otley via Sicklinghall. Struggled with every hill on the way though, thank goodness it's mainly downhill.
In Wetherby I decided I needed to stop fighting the inevitable and head for home, so over the river and up to Wattlesyke Roundabout, then West Woods Road towards Bramham, grateful to have the wind at my back to aid progress. Then the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane (avoiding Wothersome Dip for obvious reasons) and the unavoidable climb up Van Zyl Hill, then Skeltons Lane and local roads on to home.

So, *43.34 miles* (69.75km) in *3h 14m* at an average of *13.4mph* with *2,545ft* climbed. Now I look at the stats, that's doesn't seem too bad - about my average speed for a 'hilly' route and another metric half in the bag, but by 'eck did it feel like hard work today.
I'm not sure if heading out into the wind for the first 15 miles or so took it out of me, and the cramping certainly didn't help.
Anyway, I got out there and that's what counts. And there is always tomorrow!


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jun 2016)

Out early again, gives the rest of the family time to get themselves awake, and means quiet roads. A usual loop around Staines, Wraysbury and Datchet before heading Eton, where there were many 'nobs' in fully dress, clearly some sort of event occurring. All flay so far so, elected to come home up and over Crimp Hill. Really slow effort, or so I thought, up this one, so really surprised to find I was a whole 1 min 10 secs faster than ever before..
Home by the time all the hair had been dried etc etc, and more work on the van.
Back on the commute tomorrow.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jun 2016)

7 out today including little me and Mrs 26. Steve E had examined the options and called Stourport. Julian H. and Sara P. lead us off towards Leigh Sinton with Peter M. and Peter T. tucking in behind. We took a fairly standard run through the lanes for Knightwick. I rode the main road section briskly. The only one I dragged along behind was Mrs 26. Some of the guys just can't sit on a wheel. We needed to pause at the tops of the small hills for Mrs 26 to stay in touch tho'. She's good on the flat on a steady wheel but hills are another matter.

Our route was our usual outward leg to the Mayfly but we turned away from that at Ockeridge and took to the steep sides of Woodbury Hill. Again pauses were required. Then a fast down with an immediate up before we could run along the valley below Abberley for Stourport. Cafe time by the canal allowed us to watch narrow boats negotiate the adjacent lock.

Some busy sections of one way system got us eventually into the sandy lanes. Sand abounded after all the rain we've had. We decided to take the high road after Lincomb which does drop us out at Holt Fleet just the same. Another climb away from the Severn in traffic lead us back into the quiet lanes for Ockeridge again and a standard run back by Bransford Bridge.

Lovely outing today. Mrs 26 survived quite well. I think this must be her longest and probably hardest ride so far this season. Just need to sort out some technique on the ups is what I'd expect an observant coach to say. Hubbies have to remain silent . 58 smiles on this one.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Jun 2016)

Today's effort. Up to Parson's Green from Southampton, then back again ( but I had to call it off at my mum's place)

https://www.strava.com/activities/613304941






Hampton Court






The beast.






Half way beers.

Just over 150 miles, I'm knackered.


----------



## Diggs (18 Jun 2016)

Big turn out on the LBS social this morning. Left the cam at home today, was nice to have uncluttered bars obviously the pay off is fewer pics. The only shots I took were during the somewhat frequent puncture stops.
It might be due to strength in numbers but we seemed to go quite quickly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jun 2016)

Time for my metric century of the month. I'd hoped to do an Imperial one today but after a wet week of commuting "only" felt like doing the metric this time. The forecast suggested a northerly wind easing through the day so it seemed sensible to head south with the best of the tailwind and hopefully have it not too hard to ride against on the way home. That meant Ludlow was the best destination, which is where I headed.

My 8am start became 8.45 before I was on the road and scooting along quite nicely on the Raleigh (it always feels so lovely to ride after using the knockabout bike for a bit).

Heading through Condover, Pitchford and Acton Burnell I then climbed up Folly Bank and over to Cardington, Wall, and over Wenlock Edge to Westhope before turning down Hope Dale and on through Onibury and Bromfield to Ludlow. The ride was going well but the weather wasn't the best as I'd run into drizzle around Leebotwood which stayed with me most of the way to Bromfield. It was quite cold with it on the downhills as well.

At Ludlow I met up with my sibllings who had a stall at the Ludlow Fringe Market. They'd made a few sales when I got there but had a disappointing day overall as the town was quieter than usual.

Heading on again I left town over the rebuilt Burway Bridge before taking a right then a left and heading on the road to Peaton. This road is great being fairly wide, relatively flat and with not much traffic. It's how I imagine riding would have been in the '50s. About 7 miles from Ludlow I stopped in a gateway and had my lunch, during which time only 3 cars passed (must be a busy day )

Moving on again I decided to explore a little. Last time I rode this way I was able to chat with another rider for a while who recommended a pub; the Tally Ho, so I decided to go and find out where it is. Looks like a nice place - I didn't stop this time but will make a point of doing so soon.

Leaving the village was up an unexpectedly steep climb but rewarded by a good view back down the valley. In nearby Tugford there were a couple of riders studying an OS map. As I approached one called out "Do you know if there a pub round here?". Funny you should ask that...........

Next up was the return climb over Wenlock Edge. I took the road past Wilderhope and over to Longville which seemed a _lot _easier than last time I rode it (although that was in winter and I was on the knockabout bike at the time).

Heading home the most direct way would have got me the metric century but I was quite enjoying the ride and feeling unexpectedly fresh so on reaching Acton Burnell for the second time I headed towards Longnor again then took the lane to Great Ryton and up to Condover for a sprint finish to home.

66.6 miles done at 13.4 mph average which I'm fairly happy with given that the trip was far from flat.





Caer Caradoc looking moody in the drizzly weather.





About to take the turning for Halford by the Arts College at Westhope.





Onibury Church.





The road to the beach. The soil is very sandy in parts of Shropshire and an awful lot has ended up on the road after the recent storms.





Passing ballast train.





Thatched cottage at Bromfield.





Dinham, Ludlow.





Lunch stop.





The Tally Ho at Bouldon.





Passing these poppies a second time towards the end of the ride I had to stop for a photo.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jun 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Out early again, gives the rest of the family time to get themselves awake, and means quiet roads. A usual loop around Staines, Wraysbury and Datchet before heading Eton, where there were many 'nobs' in fully dress, clearly some sort of event occurring. All flay so far so, elected to come home up and over Crimp Hill. Really slow effort, or so I thought, up this one, so really surprised to find I was a whole 1 min 10 secs faster than ever before..
> Home by the time all the hair had been dried etc etc, and more work on the van.
> Back on the commute tomorrow.


Probably going to Royal Ascot - we saw lots of silly hats on the train to and from London yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2016)

Up and out for just after 5 am this morning to make sure i was back in bed for 8.30 am just in case a fathers day breakfast in bed was planned .

Intention was a short test ride on the new Simoncini then back home to swap over bikes , all was going well so stayed on the Simo and covered 24.5 miles around the sleepy villages of Sywell ,Ecton .Cogenhoe up the hill to Wishton and along past the fishing lakes to Grendon then along hardwater and up to the rugby club before a quick descent into Wilby followed by a brief climb up towards Mears Ashby and home .

Breakfast is due at 9am so i have just been told .


----------



## Old jon (19 Jun 2016)

Jon George said:


> Any faster down that lane @Old jon and you'd need to mount the bank to get around the corners! And with snow, you'd need a bobsleigh, not a bike.



Name of the game methinks. More mph = more fun.
And aye, had I lived where there is more snow and stuff a bobsleigh would have been compulsory.


----------



## Old jon (19 Jun 2016)

Another cool morning, but not for long. Wind direction had changed by quite a bit, and a little stronger for added fun.

Jack Lane, Marshall Street and Water Lane delivered me to Great George Street for the ride all the way to Cinder Bridge through an almost deserted Hunslet. Chugged up to John O’ Gaunts, through Woodlesford and turn left to cross both canal and river before climbing into and through Swillington. Going up Garforth Cliff I actually passed someone, a few miles further on at the Boot and Shoe he returned the compliment, just before I turned off for Sherburn. At the lights in the village I turned left for Barkston Ash and on its borders on I resisted the right turn towards Church Fenton, that might have pushed my ride over forty miles . . .

I did, however, turn left shortly after this onto the road to Saxton, a very pretty little village. Having turned right on entering the village, the road out is rather steep, or maybe my legs were tired. Turn left at the top, some distance further on is the Crooked Billet pub, and for the first time in a field behind the pub I saw what looked very like an archery competition taking place. Not a spectator sport, for me, but there was a time I thought of taking it up.

The rest of the ride today is so familiar I reckon there is a groove in the tarmac but I still enjoy the riding of it. Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick in Elmet, Scholes and a surprisingly busy A 64.



Thorner Lane and the other two and my fix of a swift run down Boot Hill. All the view westwards was dark and gloomy but it has missed Leeds so far. Thirty six point four interesting miles, and just 99.9 miles on the new tyres. Good day.
And the map. Still fascinated I am.


----------



## Jon George (19 Jun 2016)

Out for a Sunday pootle and another metric half-century accidentally achieved. 
I went out west of Ipswich and re-acquainted myself with some glorious countryside. I paused for a snack beneath an oak tree on the green at Holton-St-Mary and found time for a selfie.





I then meandered through Hadleigh and towards Whatfield - there were dozens of cyclists about, all seemingly have a great time.

This out near Raydon :-


----------



## Surlydave (19 Jun 2016)

Best day for some time in these parts, so jumped on bike for a quick spin out to 11's stop with Suffolk
Ctc. Our leader chose a great route as usual with about a dozen of us ending up at Hatcheston village hall
for a well deserved coffee and cakes. I turned for home, which included a loop out to the east of Ipswich
to put in a few extra training miles, leaving the others to carry on to Dunwich for lunch.

https://www.strava.com/activities/613970551


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jun 2016)

Today I retraced a route I did back in October last year, circumnavigating Bradford (really the best way to see it), through Shipley, out to Ilkley then doubling back and riding over the moors between Burley in Wharfedale and Bingley. From there it was over some lumpy stuff through Cottingley, Allerton and so on, back home. Seemed more of a slog today than eight months ago. Ho hum. Perhaps it really is true that the older you get the better you were... 

What was lovely was being allowed a free pass on Fathers' Day. Youngest son was up same time as me and bestowed his card and gift before I left. Oldest son was still in his pit then, but had crawled out by the time I got home and forked over his card and gift while I tried not to look jelly-legged and half ready to collapse. Apparently it's takeout pizza for tea and I'm paying. If anyone can tell me how _that_ works, I'd be much obliged. Perhaps that free pass isn't free after all... 

50 miles all told, with 3,858 ft of ascending and an average speed of 15mph. Grand.

https://www.strava.com/activities/614138873/


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jun 2016)

Local club were doing a 25 mile TT today and I fancied a longer harder ride.
So I booked on the Sigmasport chnning from their shop in Hampton Wick

Last time I went on one, I mistakenly went on group 2. Stuck with group 3 today

Cycled over to Hampton wick first, flat route about 11 miles, takes about 40 minutes.
Met my friend Marcin there, he is however faster so no in the same greoup.

The route was a crib of the outer parts of the rideLondon 100.
Early part of the route pretty flat, over Hampton Court Bridge, through Weybridge, Byfleet , Ripley, and on to Newlands Corner

On the flat part of the route almost slow, except, when - being at the back, sometimes had to catch up after a junction
Then a leg down to Holmbury St Mary - including a gentler hill - so that we could do the 'normal' climb of Leith Hill.
I seemed to get a second wind at this point and passed a number of the riders on the way up

It's quite familiar and holds no terrors for me 
In fact did a PB today 10 mins and 20 seconds

Then across to Box Hill, legs a bit achey by now

Then worked a way back to the shop via Headley Common, Epsom, Chessington and Kingston.

Rode home a little slower than the outward journey - there was a slight headwind, my excuse.

And in my inimitable way managed to lose a little bit on Garmin - about 3,5 miles

So total is 83.7 miles @ 15.9 mph with 2871 feet climbed
So a very satisfactory speed

https://www.strava.com/activities/614099602/

About 15 in our group


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jun 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Today I retraced a route I did back in October last year, circumnavigating Bradford (really the best way to see it), through Shipley, out to Ilkley then doubling back and riding over the moors between Burley in Wharfedale and Bingley. From there it was over some lumpy stuff through Cottingley, Allerton and so on, back home. Seemed more of a slog today than eight months ago. Ho hum. Perhaps it really is true that the older you get the better you were...
> 
> What was lovely was being allowed a free pass on Fathers' Day. Youngest son was up same time as me and bestowed his card and gift before I left. Oldest son was still in his pit then, but had crawled out by the time I got home and forked over his card and gift while I tried not to look jelly-legged and half ready to collapse. Apparently it's takeout pizza for tea and I'm paying. If anyone can tell me how _that_ works, I'd be much obliged. Perhaps that free pass isn't free after all...
> 
> ...


That's some good climbing @Berk on a Bike


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2016)

I did a Skyride social, to reccy my next week's Skyride Local today.
https://www.strava.com/activities/614236625
68 miles done.






Good old Boardman.







Peroni, up to 5 quid a pint, routinely now.
My legs are telling me to give it a rest, I may listen.


----------



## Osprey (19 Jun 2016)

Overcast and 10mph wind but this is the best weather window in a while. Dry so took the Van Nic and headed off the Gower and a short stiff climb up out of the estuary into Loughor then out towards Gorseinon and Pontardulais. From Pontardulais took the narrow mountain road out towards Garnswllt which with overgrown hedgerows made for complete stops when encountering oncoming cars. Along 12% - 15% hill climbs out of the valley floor which affords great vies back into the valley with the meandering river and the farmers hastily cutting the fields before the next wet period. More meandering lanes through the villages of Garnswllt and Betws before emerging into the town of Ammanford. A quick banana stop on the side of the River Amman before retracing my steps. An enjoyable 32 miles with 1500 ft climbed.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I did a Skyride social, to reccy my next week's Skyride Local today.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/614236625
> 68 miles done.
> 
> ...


 How do I find your Skyrides? They always look interesting, and would probably justify the drive down.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> How do I find your Skyrides? They always look interesting, and would probably justify the drive down.


Look on the www.goskyride.com website.

Anything in or around Southampton or Portsmouth, stands a very good chance of having me as main, or assistant ride leader.

https://www.goskyride.com/Search/Details?eventid=79785

Here's my next one.

I've got a few more Skyride Locals as ride leader as well.

As I add my own Skyride Social's, I'll post them in this Forum.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jun 2016)

Sunday is fun day, right? Well, after yesterdays struggle, I decided to do what I could and chose a distinctly flatter route. Well, as flat as Yorkshire gets anyway...

Road bike (again - haven't been out on the hybrid in 6 weeks...). Warmed up on local roads, then out towards Scholes on Leeds Road. Right at the Coronation Tree and up the hill, then down to Barwick, turning right just before the New Inn and taking Long Lane down across the M1 to Garforth, then left onto the A642 and the climb out of Garforth and across the M1 again and on to Aberford, where I might have set off the Slow Down sign...
Right in the village and under the A1(M) bridge and the climb up to Lotherton Gates, then Copley Lane towards Sherburn, turning off towards Saxton pausing just before the village to take off a layer and grab a couple of pics:










Back in the saddle and into the village, I headed up the hill for a change and eventually passed the battlefield site before reaching Towton.
Through the village and then a right onto Raw Lane and the run to Ulleskelf in the opposite direction to usual. Over the railway line and then it was left to Ozendyke and Ryther, where I turned right to head for Church Fenton down the southern side of the airport.
On the long straight run from Church Fenton to Barkston Ash I actually overtook someone  then a brief right / left wiggle on the A162 and the lane back down into Saxton, retracing my steps as far as Lotheron Gates, passing a second rider  - what was going on..? 
From there I stayed on the main road into Garforth (forgetting what a slog part of it is in that direction...) being passed by a solo rider in Selby kit, who gave me a very cheery hello, and then back to Barwick, then Scholes they way I'd come earlier.
Fancying adding a couple of extra miles on, I went straight through Scholes and out to the A64, where I had a quick dash down to the Thorner Lane junction, then Skeltons Lane and Coal Road, before getting onto the local roads to home, adding a final loop around the block to push the mileage on.

*39.0 miles* (62.76km) in *2h 41m* at an average of *14.4mph* with *1,574ft* climbed. More importantly I enjoyed the ride a lot more than yesterday and felt a lot better during and after today. It was good to do the Ulleskelf / Barkston Ash section in the opposite direction for a change too. And it's another metric half in the bag. 

Looking at reports further up the page I'm surprised I didn't see @Old jon at some point today as our paths look to have crossed a couple of times. There were a lot of riders out today almost all of them friendly, so the nodding muscles in my neck are feeling it now...
I'm fairly sure someone shouted "Alright Dave" as they crossed my path near Aberford, but I have no idea who it was - if it was you let me know! 






Oh, and todays ride put me over 1,200 miles on the road bike since February (when I bought the Garmin). I'm quite pleased with that.


----------



## gbb (19 Jun 2016)

Not been out much for a couple weeks with commitments and a stomach bug late last week but thought id force myself this afternoon, despite a full stomach from a fathers day treat at our local carvery .
Set out steady, 20 miles with for the first time in ages...little headwind, a lot of tailwind and a bit of sidewind.., all good, doesnt happen like that very often.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jun 2016)

We rolled out today at the crack of 10am. Over the A14 towards Cottenham. Once there we scaled the mountain of Twenty Pence hill and into Wilburton. There is an old, lovely brick built house there





On we trundled past the fairground people's dwellings, across the poetically named Grunty Fen and up to Witchford. Our destination was Ely. Our friends live near the Maltings, we were going for a tea stop. This became a lunch stop, then a sit in the sun and gossip stop. We were also stopping them from clearing the garage and going to the tip. They weren't complaining!
On the way back I assume that @Elybazza61 gave us a wave just near the service area.
Back along whence we came until we turned off down Long Drove in Cottenham. Mrs Dave had migrating handlebars so she stopped to tinker...




Long Drove was unpleasantly bumpy for ages, I was thinking I'd made a bad choice until I saw these lovely ladies...









You can't not take a picture!
At Westwick we joined the Busway and headed toward town. A familiar face came the other way. It was a mate of ours, Stuart. A 10 minute natter ensued.

Back home up Madingley Hill, past the windmill and a call in to the shop for butter and milk.we had no room in the pannier, so Jo held them. Our right turn into our road was made with a block of butter, had we have turned left it would have been milk!

48 and a bit miles. Excellent!

https://www.strava.com/activities/614312746


----------



## derrick (19 Jun 2016)

Great ride out today with friends, 10 of us set of at 9am this morning a nice steady ride out to essex, a 50 mile loop in the sun, or most of it was 
Ended at the Salisbury pub for a couple of beers and a bit of grub, My daughter and family joined us later for a fathers day drinkies, Had a great weekend.It's all about the bike.
https://www.strava.com/activities/614250083


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jun 2016)

DCLane said:


> Given that the Leeds-Bradford Cycle Superhighway is due to open on Monday 20th I rode home down it: https://www.strava.com/activities/613008142
> 
> Well, that was once I found where it started. Which was by finding it part-way and doubling back - surely you'd get a few signs thrown in for your £23 million
> 
> ...



You're not wrong - check out the thread dedicated to the CSH on the Advocacy board...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2016)

I had a few options this weekend. The FNR to Brighton, which I didn't really fancy as I think I have cycled to Brighton more then any other place. Plus the predicted biblical rain that hit for a few hours confirmed my decision to bail that one. This weekend was also the Fairies Five... Audax rides organised by the San Fairy Ann cycle club down in deepest darkest Kent. 5 different distance from 50k up to 300k. I was thinking of getting the train down and doing the 200, but decided to ride down and do the 100K instead. The ride down being 45 miles. So by the time I got home it would end up being more then a 200k anyway.

I left home at the ungodly hour of 5.30am to very quiet roads. I took it nice and leisurely just enjoying the glorious warm morning. Even stopping to have a nose around the Church and graveyard at Malding





I got to the start at Brethersden with some time to spare so stocked up on a couple of mugs of tea and a nice big handful of biccies (Rich Tea and Digestives). And then we were off, heading south for the flat marshes on the south of Kent.

for the outward journey through the marshes we were blessed with some glorious tailwinds which made for very quick and rapid progress. In no time at all I was at the first control, the cafe of Dungeness. I got my brevet card stamped and bounced the control. It was a little too early in the ride for me too eat anything.
The lighthouses at Dungeness










Poppies and Power Stations





The beaches and marshes at Dungeness really are beautiful places. The shingle beach being one the largest in Europe and is classed as a desert.

Church on the marshes





After bumping the cafe at the control it was another 10 miles or so to Hythe, the next cafe stop and ideal for a calorie packed lunch.





After Hythe, the route turned into the wind making traversing back across the marshes hard work. Flat as the proverbial pancake the marshes are (check out the elevation profile below), however there's nothing to break the wind up so when there's a headwind you sure do know about it.

Another 10 miles and I was out of the marshes and back into rolling country roads and lanes. The ride is called The Fairies Flat.. I am sure they missed this bit our when doing the recce, as it sure wasn't flat. Not a lot of climbing, but when you have rolling you sure do know about it. At least the wind had abated due to the high hedgerows and trees. It was nice just spinning away through the beautiful Kent countryside.

The Cosway memorial, Bislington. Dedicated to a local landowner and politician. Killed in a coach accident in 1834.





Lympne Castle and ruins.





Being only a 100k ride it wasn't long until I was back at HQ Control at Brethersden. By now, due to the rolling roads and the headwinds my legs were starting to feel a little heavy. Another couple of cups of tea, and ham roll and another handful of biscuits and I was good to go. 45 miles back to home. However although the first half of the ride back was pretty flat, the second part was far from it. With too mahoosive long climbs which I really wasn't looking forward too. (Why did I change the cassette from a 27 to a 25 yesterday? Doh!). As I guessed they would be, the hills were hard work, but i just gritted my teeth and went spinning away. No guilt in using the lowest gears to get up them. I have my commute tomorrow so no need to really kill the legs.

So score on the doors
154 miles for the day, in absolute glorious conditions.
Century # 16 for the year, 181 over all.
And a good few Eddington Numbers in the bag.
I am going to feel it on the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jun 2016)

I like that church @ianrauk . It doesn't look like there'd be too much of a congregation round there, or was the good shepherd expecting a flock?


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jun 2016)

Club run today I thought I was struggling but seems a lot of his have been to Majorca recently and have some serious miles in their legs as I had a lot of PB's
https://www.strava.com/activities/614147440


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> I like that church @ianrauk . It doesn't look like there'd be too much of a congregation round there, or was the good shepherd expecting a flock?




It reminds me of Father Ted


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It reminds me of Father Ted



It'll be this one?

http://theromneymarsh.net/stthomas


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> It'll be this one?
> 
> http://theromneymarsh.net/stthomas




You cant really see from the road that it's surrounded by water.


----------



## Diggs (19 Jun 2016)

After a couple of weighted comments warning about sloping off for a ride on Father's Day, I found myself on my own in the living room with Mrs D upstairs and the kids in their rooms. 
Not sure if this counts as a Ride Today but rather than go stir crazy....


----------



## ThinAir (19 Jun 2016)

The return leg of my last post. This time I managed to stay on. 

My first ever ride in any sort of rain. I've actively avoided prior to this. It was a bit hairy in paces especially when I realised that my tyres, although in good condition are pretty slick. I'm need to learn to have a bit more trust in them and my ability I guess.... The "chocolate mouse" did put in an appearance at one point when I was headed down hill at 30+ mph and that the brakes aren't efficient as the ones on my MTB. 

However, I've made a 9lb weight loss this week with a combination of extra cycling and a much better/more sensible diet! 

Feeling pretty good!!!


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jun 2016)

Up and out early to do the BHF London to Brighton ( I'm no cycling snob but some people should taught some basic road sense) anyway enough of that. Did it 2 years ago but a bit fitter this time the Off time from Clapham Common was 7.30 man was it heaving we got parked and got to the line about 7.31 ! Nice route out made a change to see it in sunshine I'm sure you all no the route so I won't bore you with it. Cracking weather a bit to cracking it seems as I'm burnt to buggery lol. My main aim although I didn't think possible due to numbers or fitness or both was trying to conquer Ditchling Beacon and I'm pleased to say I did it in one go no stopping kept hard right and didn't hit any traffic and paced myself well. Didn't have to use the 28 on the cassette until the last 400-500 yards so well chuffed with that and man was it worth it a stunning view that I could look at for hours...





The run down into Brighton was swift and trouble free so a cracking day but bloody long ! Left my house at 6.30 and got home at 19.30 !

Well earned at the beach








That is my mate he didn't enjoy it so much as you can see 

Dodgy bangers anyone 





All in all a cracking day out never going to break any records but The Beacon is off my bucket list

55.4 miles with 2793 ft of climbing in 5 hours 52 and a pretty poor 11 mph avg.

https://www.strava.com/activities/614065730

Cheers
Mark
Edit.... It does get rather sunny in England somtimes .


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> On the way back I assume that @Elybazza61 gave us a wave just near the service area.




Not me I'm afraid I was down Suffolk way today.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jun 2016)

Cracking ride today.

Headed down to Suffolk for a little soiree around the villages and then back up via Red Lodge and Soham to Ely and then a Coveney loop to make up the 100k,all done at a 32KPH average.

Really pleased with that today and the Helium was flying today;here it is at the end,in better shape than me.






Lots of bods about today and no dodgy traffic either.

https://www.strava.com/activities/614026099


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2016)

Not my ride today but my daughter's.. I think we will be on our bikes next time with her, just to keep up !

From Yate Station to the Road to Nowhere, and back, thence to the Ice Cream Van for a suitable reward. 3.75 miles in all. About 3.5 miles more than her furthest ride before now. 

She was delighted and so were we. Perfect Fathers' Day stuff & a landmark/milestone in her cycling.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Up and out early to do the BHF London to Brighton ( I'm no cycling snob but some people should taught some basic road sense) anyway enough of that. Did it 2 years ago but a bit fitter this time the Off time from Clapham Common was 7.30 man was it heaving we got parked and got to the line about 7.31 ! Nice route out made a change to see it in sunshine I'm sure you all no the route so I won't bore you with it. Cracking weather a bit to cracking it seems as I'm burnt to buggery lol. My main aim although I didn't think possible due to numbers or fitness or both was trying to conquer Ditchling Beacon and I'm pleased to say I did it in one go no stopping kept hard right and didn't hit any traffic and paced myself well. Didn't have to use the 28 on the cassette until the last 400-500 yards so well chuffed with that and man was it worth it a stunning view that I could look at for hours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff.. I expect you could have eaten two of those fish suppers by the end of it !


----------



## Katherine (19 Jun 2016)

A highly enjoyable ride with the Salford Cycle Club to Lymm. It was great It was going to be a 25 mile loop out through Astley and back along the A57 Cadishead Way, but then we decided to do a few more miles to Dunham in order to include a cafe stop. We had to miss out one of the loops down a quiet lane on the route due to a running race going that way. Which meant we were too early for the cafe, so we went a few more miles to another one which was closed for refurbishment, so we went several more miles to a cafe in Lymm but it was full, so we went to the café barge on the canal. Finally! Lovely coffee too. We came straight home, no wind, good pace.Final total miles for me was, 39.9. I should have gone to the end of the road to round it up!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jun 2016)

Stonechat said:


> That's some good climbing @Berk on a Bike


Thank you, sir. I appreciate you saying so.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jun 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Great stuff.. I expect you could have eaten two of those fish suppers by the end of it !



Your not wrong mate


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2016)

10 miles today, 8.2 yesterday, both just doing utility runs to t he store. Father and son team breezed past me as I was leaving a road crossing, but I soon passed them and had the Fuji rolling along quite nicely compared to yesterday, with a change to a slightly smaller crankset. I then went home and had a grilled cheese sandwich, some gherkins, and kale.
89F
31C
Winds SW 13
Relative humidity 50%
Barometer 30.19 slow fall
Scattered clouds


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jun 2016)

Little ride in with fellow club member Alex from Waterbeach.

First run on the Weigh ss with new bars,saddle and pedals;all good


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Jun 2016)

Funny old ride yesterday, set off on the usual Sunday morning spin. Legs felt a little heavy after a day's gardening on Saturday but I thought I could ride it out. Approaching Santa Pod it was clear that it must be BMW day as there was a stream of Beamers passing me. What could have been some what unpleasant was fine, all the drivers leaving plenty of room. Quite a strong westerly wind drained the legs more in the middle 20 miles, so took a shorter route home to record 54 miles rather than the planned 60. Clearly strenuous gardening is damaging to my health and I will avoid it at all costs in future. 






https://www.strava.com/activities/614071870

Got home to find the family had clubbed together to buy the perfect Father's Day pleasent - a set of SPD pedals and shoes ... They seemed to be determined to drag me into the realms of serious cycling so its good bye to the toe straps and hello to embarrassing falls ! My eldest lad has every confidence that this will add an extra 1 mph to my average speed .. we will see ..


----------



## derrick (20 Jun 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Not my ride today but my daughter's.. I think we will be on our bikes next time with her, just to keep up !
> 
> From Yate Station to the Road to Nowhere, and back, thence to the Ice Cream Van for a suitable reward. 3.75 miles in all. About 3.5 miles more than her furthest ride before now.
> 
> ...


Great to see kids on bikes.


----------



## Jon George (20 Jun 2016)

A quick swim, sorry, _spin_ out to Waldringfield Heath, this morning. Strangely enough, I only saw one other cyclist and I got the impression _he_ was only out in the pouring rain because he had to be. (He laughed when I called out 'morning!'. I suspect it was because he knew what I was heading for - some of the deepest puddles I've ever had to ford. Still, the new wheelset on Patsy #2 The CX seem run-in now.)


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jun 2016)

After a truly awful morning of heavy rain it's finally stopped and the sun is out so I got the Whyte Coniston out for a trip down to the shops and bank. Along the 544 cycle route to Didcot to Sainsburys then round the back passed the station back on to The Broadway to the bank, then through the quiet roads of the council estate back to the 544 where I had a race with a stick thin spotty yoof on a Ridgeback MTB but he scalped me after a bit, but then, I am old enough to be is granddad and it was windy on the way back and I realised as I got home I was pedalling in the middle gear and not the big ring, if it wasn't for that I would've had him, the skinny oik. 6.78 miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2016)

Today's ride was postponed to let the rain go through. So I met Margaret on Hook Bank and we took to the standard run around Bredon Hill. This was a tapering sort of ride for me as I'm off on the GV Tour later this week. The plan went quite well and we even stopped at Beckford Silk for coffee and cake. There was quite a stiff westerly to combat on the way back but the warm weather and the sunshine compensated for that. Got my bike packed for it's transport to Marseilles later in the week so I was on the winter steed today. All good and a nice ride with my good friend. 53 smiles on this one.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jun 2016)

After realising that the hybrid hasn't turned a wheel since May 5th, I decided to treat it to a quick spin out while Mrs ND got tea on.
Given the time of day and not fancying jockeying with the evening rush hour traffic with the buses on strike, a largely off road ride was probably a wise idea too!

So, down to Cross Gates and across the railway line and up the hill to Austhorpe. Blimey, I did notice the lower gearing on the hybrid - initially it felt so slow, but I soon got into my stride. At the top of the hill it was along Barrowby Lane and onto NCN R66 through Thorp Park. Lots of building work still going on here, although not much actual sign of anything being achieved. Climbed the bridleway to the top of the world and the bridge over the M1, where I stopped for a drink and a couple of photos:





Looking east with the wind turbines between Aberford and Micklefield just visible




Looking back towards the fringes of the Capital of The North.

Back on the bike and over the bridge for what is always a fun descent down the bridleway on NCN R66 towards Garforth. Not as quick today though as the greenery really has gone mad since my last ride down here, closing off a lot of sight lines and meaning that I couldn't give it the full beans just in case...
Out of the woods and onto the other part of Barrowby Lane and really pushing on here on the smooth tarmac before the short climb up to Barwick Road and the duck under the railway bridge and onto Nanny Goat Lane to start the return part of the ride.
It's a bit shady on here, with trees either side of the lane and I was taking no chances with the flying pests, having my neck buff pulled right up over my nose and mouth.
Past the riding school and back onto bridleway for the run past the fields and then down, under the M1 through the tunnel and the fun section on to Manston Lane, which never fails to put a smile on my face.
Out past the farm buildings and then back onto tarmac and straight into a pesky and persistent headwind all the way back to the old tank factory, where I turned right and headed up round Pendas Fields, where I met the only notable driver of the day, who overtook me and then pulled right into the kerb and indicated to turn right, waiting for oncoming traffic and making me stop, when better positioning would have left ample room for me to filter through. Deliberate or just inconsiderate? I guess I'll never know...
Onto Barwick Road, added a quick loop around the Manstons to push the mileage on a bit, then up to home with a final loop of the block to finish off.

*10.20 miles* (16.42 km) in *49m 50s* at an average of *12.3 mph*, with just *515 ft *climbed. All good though and a nice change to get out on the hybrid. Surprisingly quiet once I was off the roads, seeing just a handful of other cyclists.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I had a few options this weekend. The FNR to Brighton, which I didn't really fancy as I think I have cycled to Brighton more then any other place. Plus the predicted biblical rain that hit for a few hours confirmed my decision to bail that one. This weekend was also the Fairies Five... Audax rides organised by the San Fairy Ann cycle club down in deepest darkest Kent. 5 different distance from 50k up to 300k. I was thinking of getting the train down and doing the 200, but decided to ride down and do the 100K instead. The ride down being 45 miles. So by the time I got home it would end up being more then a 200k anyway.
> 
> I left home at the ungodly hour of 5.30am to very quiet roads. I took it nice and leisurely just enjoying the glorious warm morning. Even stopping to have a nose around the Church and graveyard at Malding
> View attachment 132409
> ...





looks like you almost made it to Dover but then thought better of it...


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> looks like you almost made it to Dover but then thought better of it...




It was the control at Hythe before back tracking on the route.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jun 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I had a few options this weekend. The FNR to Brighton, which I didn't really fancy as I think I have cycled to Brighton more then any other place. Plus the predicted biblical rain that hit for a few hours confirmed my decision to bail that one. This weekend was also the Fairies Five... Audax rides organised by the San Fairy Ann cycle club down in deepest darkest Kent. 5 different distance from 50k up to 300k. I was thinking of getting the train down and doing the 200, but decided to ride down and do the 100K instead. The ride down being 45 miles. So by the time I got home it would end up being more then a 200k anyway.
> 
> I left home at the ungodly hour of 5.30am to very quiet roads. I took it nice and leisurely just enjoying the glorious warm morning. Even stopping to have a nose around the Church and graveyard at Malding
> View attachment 132409
> ...



That bike is feckin lovely.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> That bike is feckin lovely.




Thanks. It is. Lovely to ride too.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2016)

Yesterday, as has been mentioned, was the London ~ Brighton ride.
I've done this one many times, so know what to expect of the day. This time, however, a mate and I got away just after 06:00 after being up at 03:00 for the drive to Clapham.
The roads there, and also cyclists riding towards the start, seemed to be quieter than usual, and we put it down to the earlier start time. Still, we made good time out of London, and thought about a quick coffee at Fannys Farm Shop, but were surprised to see it closed and being used as an ambulance parking area instead. (Possibly as there are accidents on the fast descent past it?)
Anyway, we decided to carry on until about 35 ish miles and take a short break before Ditchling Beacon was attacked. As with @mark st1 we made it up in one go, though I didn't have a gear to spare, but I did press the lever over a few times 'just in case' I found one 
More than happy with a PB though.
We made good time all the way as there were fewer than usual riders at the main pinch points and hills and we put it down to our earlier start, but someone said it's because BHF dropped the numbers from 27,000 to 14,000.

When we got to the seafront, we'd hoped for some fish and chips, but the kiosk by the pier seemed to be open, but said they were closed until 11:00! It was just gone 10:00 at this time. 
I asked them if they were mad to turn down all this business but they seemed unconcerned, knowing they could buy a new Mercedes with the money they'd make during the rest of the day. Kerching!






The ice cream kiosk, however, was open so we made do with that. Mine's the one with 2 flakes 






We only stayed in Brighton for a short while before setting off back to London. Our route, as in previous years, was the up the A23 cycle lanes, and bike paths nearby, as far as Handcross, and up it's hill, before turning right towards Turners Hill along High Beeches Lane and High Street were we were treated to the sound of being overtaken by the Chelsea Harley Davidson club out on a Sunday jolly!






Once fifty of so had passed us, and had ridden into the distance, our hearing returned to normal 






In previous years, we've ridden back on the Monday and seen only the usual traffic. However, we thought that by lunchtime, most of the riders would have passed the Turners Hill stop, where we rested for a short while. It was heaving though, and the band was still playing!
This presented the problem of riding the opposite way to the main ride. Luckily, once we'd used a cut though to the main road, we were away from most of the throng so didn't have too much trouble. We did take an alternative route at the A264 via Copthorne to Smallwood as it would have been dangerous to ride against the flow though.
Our route back from here diverged from the L2B route, but went up some decidedly challenging bits from the top of Outwood Lane, across the M25 and then Hilltop Lane. Once past this, we knew the main climbing had been done, with only a few ups and downs to ride.
Farthing Down was our last bit of countryside before getting back into The Smoke.
From then onwards, for the remaining few miles, we were into London traffic. Happily, there surprisingly few eejits out and about, so we got back to Clapham with no issues, using the A237 and A217 to Tooting, then the A24/CS7 back to Clapham. It then took us longer to drive out of London than it did for us to ride from Brighton 






A great day out, with 110 miles ridden in decent weather, for a change, in a reasonable time (for me)

https://www.strava.com/activities/614174846



PS: I have one more L2B to do now. My daughter has decided she wants to do it next year, so I said I'd cycle with her as support.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jun 2016)

Was going to ride in on the Weigh single speeder today but there's still some fettling to be done(saddle and levers adjuatments)so as I didn't get around to it last night I came in on the Planet X instead.

Usual A10/cycle path route and anice pace in even though the legs felt a bit stiff.

Got in just in time for the Espresso Library to be open so thought it would be rude not to indukge this morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/615802492

Cycle path was a bit wet today;






And the reward;


----------



## Old jon (21 Jun 2016)

Rather warmer today so let’s go wear out some tarmac, there is plenty of it after all. A visit to Otley seemed a good idea, so a swift escape from Holbeck along the canal towpath to Viaduct Road followed by the long, long climb out to Cookridge, through Headingley and Lawnswood. Follow the same road all the way to Bramhope, mostly downhill, and turn left onto the A 660 and ride along to the Dyneley Arms, then turn right and scream down Pool Bank. Until you see the end of the queue of cars waiting to pass the roadworks. Ah well, tests the brakes. Just before you leave the village is a left turn for Otley, the flatter way this time. A quick attack of enthusiasm persuaded me to cross the river and ride up Billams Hill to turn left on the Weston road, I really must like climbing that ‘orrible ‘ill on the way to Weston, a short and sharp lung buster. By the time I reached the manor gates I did need fuel. The café does not open till Thursday so I am glad I took sandwiches. A rather wonderful view that I have yet to take a decent picture of added to the attractions, and then it is time to turn around and ride back. Into Otley again, climb the Leeds road out to Bramhope and almost all the way through turn left at the roundabout, up ( that word again ) Kings Road, to Arthington Road and along to Adel Dam to find the A 660 again for a whizz to Headingley, the Kirkstall bit and back on the towpath and home. Thirty four totally wonderful miles ridden, my legs may not agree.




What happened to the Roman style of road building? Straight lines for miles they did.


----------



## derrick (21 Jun 2016)

A little Tuesday pootle, Went out on my lonesome this morning intending to do a 40 mile loop of essex, But the weather was so nice and i was feeling good i decided to extend it a little so out towards Standstead Airport, ended up doing 76 miles nice ride not to much traffic and no numpties, Nice being on your own every now and then.
https://www.strava.com/activities/616148422/segments/15038037030
https://www.relive.cc/view/616148422


----------



## mark st1 (21 Jun 2016)

derrick said:


> A little Tuesday pootle, Went out on my lonesome this morning intending to do a 40 mile loop of essex, But the weather was so nice and i was feeling good i decided to extend it a little so out towards Standstead Airport, ended up doing 76 miles nice ride not to much traffic and no numpties, Nice being on your own every now and then.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/616148422/segments/15038037030



You have some very interesting PR's on that Strava link


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Jun 2016)

I decided on one of my less regular midweek sorties around the New Forest today on what started out as a rather grey afternoon but ended up reasonably pleasant once the cloud thinned a bit.
Whilst a fair bit of the route is well trodden by yours truly, there are some twisty narrow roads around Hale, Woodgreen & Godshill that I don't often do in this direction due to the downhill sections having a number of blind corners which, on the rare occasions you see a car, can be quite scary with little or no room to pass.

Another 35 enjoyable miles with plenty of New Forest wildlife for company.

https://www.strava.com/activities/616124474


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Jun 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> I decided on one of my less regular midweek sorties around the New Forest today on what started out as a rather grey afternoon but ended up reasonably pleasant once the cloud thinned a bit.
> Whilst a fair bit of the route is well trodden by yours truly, there are some twisty narrow roads around Hale, Woodgreen & Godshill that I don't often do in this direction due to the downhill sections having a number of blind corners which, on the rare occasions you see a car, can be quite scary with little or no room to pass.
> 
> Another 35 enjoyable miles with plenty of New Forest wildlife for company.
> ...


That's a nice route. I've been given a series of group rides to lead, out that way, on a Thursday evening. I may steal a bit of your route.


----------



## derrick (21 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> You have some very interesting PR's on that Strava link


Yes there are some great names there, another one we do is called Horse shoot Bridge, But then it is always covered in the stuff, Think the horses get a bit nervous crossing the motorway that runs underneath the bridge. Maybe that could be a new thread, Best named strava segments.


----------



## Goonerobes (21 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's a nice route. I've been given a series of group rides to lead, out that way, on a Thursday evening. I may steal a bit of your route.



We're a bit spoilt for choice in the forest but this route is mostly on quiet roads with some nice gentle undulations.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2016)

I only had the chance to pop out for a couple of hours this morning, so decided on half a circuit of Pitsford Reservoir and back through Moulton Village. 
When I did get home, bang on time, MrsPete said that she'd got her time wrong. It was 11:30, not 11:00!
Bum... I could have had another 30 mins pedalling 
Never mind, it was nice to get out in sunny weather, with a light breeze that shifted some of the humidity until I stopped riding for a minute or so.







A lovely solo 21 miles on the CX.

https://www.strava.com/activities/615926105


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jun 2016)

Mountain Bike Ride today, I haven't used it for ages. Up towards the Ridgeway trying to find some new tracks and armed with my OS explorer 170 I did, some were good, some were awful, some dry, some very wet and rutty but an enjoyable afternoon out in the cool dry midsummer day. I did get bit confused at one point though I thought I was in Cholsey but I ended up in Aston Tirrold, outside I'm told by a kindly yokel, Tim Henman's house. Any way I got my bearings and ended up doing 15.64 mostly off road miles, I scalped some old boy on a tourer who was on his commute home, that made up for me being scalped yesterday. 





Poppy Fields.




I got lost down here.




Tim's Gaff




Bike against a wall, (old railway bridge)




A concreted by-way




It's gonna get muddy




Lovely innit?










Time for a clean.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jun 2016)

After a day off the bike yesterday (I'm trying to have a day off each week..), today dawned bright and sunny, so out with the RT58 for a road ride. As ever, I kind of had a route in mind, but nothing concrete. Turns out the wind was stronger than first thought, and into a headwind I started out towards Lyne then Chobham, before heading off down a new road for me, just looking around the roads I often pass by. After 9 miles I was being told it hurt, and I needed to think about that, so stopped at 11 miles and popped a pill. Normally kick in after about 20 mins or so, and as ever I aimed for home, a little peeved. Happily though, said pills did their job and I elected to take the longer way home via Englefield Green. It was whilst whizzing downhill at 25mph that a load clatter was heard, and something fell off the bike. Given I was able to stop it clearly wasn't the brakes Turns out my front light had departed, but on retracing my steps it had survived. All clipped back on again, and bumpy bit through Callow Hill, before topping 30mph+ on the way down Priest Hill, quick enough for me thanks.
28.2 miles, glad I stuck at it, and next time it will have to be an earlier start to get out before it warms up too much.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2016)

CarlP said:


> Mountain Bike Ride today, I haven't used it for ages. Up towards the Ridgeway trying to find some new tracks and armed with my OS explorer 170 I did, some were good, some were awful, some dry, some very wet and rutty bu an enjoyable afternoon out in the cool dry midsummer day. I did get bit confused at one point though I though I was in Cholsey but I ended up in Aston Tirrold, outside I'm told by a kindly yokel Tim Henman's house. Any way I go my bearings and ended up doing 15.64 mostly off road miles, I scalped some old boy on a tourer who was on his commute home, that made up for me being scalped yesterday yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 132610
> ...



Come on Tim!!


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jun 2016)

Another hour to fill, another ride out on the hybrid. Two days in a row, what's all that about? 

Anyway, for a bit of variation I decided to head up Wood lane to Scholes first - this can be a bit "moist" after rain and the section near Cock Beck can only be described as boggy. As you know, there is only one way to deal with that - POWER! Which got me around half way through before I ground to a halt with the rear wheel spinning pointlessly...
Extricated and off again, slipping and sliding all over the place for the first 50 yards, but fortunately as I climbed the hill the surface quickly improved, although the undergrowth on either side of the lane was very overgrown, almost meeting in the middle so my bare legs below my shorts got the full benefit of nettles, brambles and the like.
Past Chippies Quarry and on to Scholes Main Street for a quick run down to the Coronation Tree, shedding mud from the tyres as I went, then a quick wiggle across the junction and back off road onto the bridleway, Bog Lane where I stopped at the corner for a few photos:










Back on the bike and on into the countryside, with Bog Lane eventually giving way to Barnbow Lane climbing through the woods and then the quick but tricky descent down to Cock Beck (again) and the climb up to Manston Lane and back onto the road for the push into Cross Gates and over the railway bridge and the climb up the hill to Austhorpe.
Onto Barrowby Lane and then NCN R66 through Thorp Park, up the bridleway to the bridge over the M1 and then the always fun descent through the woods to Garforth.
Back onto the road for the run up to Barwick Rd, under the railway bridge and left again onto Nanny Goat Lane and the run up to the stables and then back onto the bridleway section through the fields - where I found two horses just stood in the middle of the lane.
Remembering that horses are unpredictable at the best of times, I slowed down and announced my presence ("Hello horses" ) - to which the horses looked totally unfussed so I carefully threaded my way past them and carried on under the M1 by the tunnel, making sure that the gate on the bridleway was well and truly closed behind me!
Pushed on through the countryside and down to Manston Lane again, then retraced my steps as far as the tank factory where I turned up onto Pendas Fields and the run down to Barwick Rd, the local roads up to home into yet another head wind.

*11.81 miles* (19.0 km) in *1h 4m* at an average of *11.8 mph* with* 577ft *climbed. Given the amount of extra off roading today, lots of it muddy, I'm happy enough with that and an hour on the bike is never wasted is it?

Used my new £1 water bottle from Halfords, which frankly looks rubbish but has a lid to keep the mud off the mouthpiece and holds 750ml rather than the 550ml of the Elite one I normally use, so I'm prepared to overlook its aesthetic shortcomings 
Thought the rear tyre was looking a bit under inflated when I got home, so got the track pump out and found it was down to 45psi from the 65psi I normally run it at (as was the front), so inflated both and will keep an eye on them.


----------



## mark st1 (21 Jun 2016)

Had a good day sat up the Velolife bike cafe for most of the day chatting to anyone and everyone drinking to much coffee and avoiding the cakes on offer. New bike is going to be ready soon so getting rather excited . Didn't plan on going out but sat at home bored thought why not lovely evening only a few cyclists out stayed local couple of little bumps on the way to Binfield the rest just long straight flat roads (I am quite lucky really) rather hot and my sun burn from Sunday is a bit sore pushed hard and got a good sweat on. 

22.2 miles in 67 minutes with a bang on 20 mph avg speed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/616446110/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Jun 2016)

Had a lovely ride this evening, I had a Finance Committee meeting at my local Guide Centre. It is only 5 miles but slight climbing all the way. It was pretty all the way up and when I left at 9.45 it was still that lovely twilight time. 2 months ago, I would never ever have even thought of cycling there but now, it is my first choice. 5 miles each way.

There 
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/616347249/embed/65bc1baf6086dea31ada94b256e527a05a961675


Home again
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/616576847/embed/1c626515433b1e938a109331f5227388cd9137a0


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Jun 2016)

Roll in to work again but this time via Haddenham and then Wilburton before heading down via twejty pence rd and Waterbeach.

Took out the Helium today but the body wasn't willing so just kept it steady apart from some out of the saddle effort on Haddenham 'hill'.

https://www.strava.com/activities/616920164


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jun 2016)

Walked the dog and unexpectedly raining, so holding forit to clear and I will be out again


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jun 2016)

Well I wasn't sure it was going to clear any more so went out
(I was right there was a persistent fine rain throughout, not forecast )

Went over to 'normal' area in the lanes near Chertse and did some intervals
Well it felt harder than usual, still carrying the after effects of Sunday's ride

So decided I would abandon the hill reps,and gradually recovered, did a loop round Chobham

32.27 miles @ 16.7 mph - surprised the speed is that high after easing off for a while
692 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/617094927


----------



## Old jon (22 Jun 2016)

Yet another wonderful June morning, no hardship at all to take the bike out for a run around the flatter bits to the southeast. A pedal through fairly quiet Hunslet leads on to the climb up to John O’ Gaunts, the Woodlesford shortcut and the canal and river crossing on the way to Swillington. After the drop to Garforth roundabout, turn right on the A 63, through Peckfield Bar and at the next opportunity turn left for Micklefield.



Straight on through the village, well, the road does wind a bit, and turn right on the B 1217, the Tadcaster road, and which I turned off at Lotherton Gates, where I found my groove in the road to guide me through Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, three lanes and Boot Hill, to return me to my front door thirty one point six miles after leaving it. Tired and grinning.

The map . . .


----------



## derrick (22 Jun 2016)

Just a little pootle today, Thought i would get out before the weather changes, there could be a bit of rain later in the week, but the weekend is looking better. 
I did manage to dodge a couple of really light showers, And had an a****e in a lorry came a bit close overtaking up a hill. but apart from that a nice ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/617150545


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jun 2016)

A quick local loop of 20 and a bit miles this evening saw me head through Caldecote, on to Kingston and along to the Eversdens. One second it was sunny, the next it was all gloom and glum. It was as sweaty as a tramps sock!





On through Harlton and into Haslingfield. I caught up with a fella, said hello as I went by. He sat on my wheel for a good 2 miles. At the junction I went right into Barton, then left. He went across the road and through the park, the direct route!
I caught him again mid way to Comberton, I sat on his wheel. His turn!
I turned off up the hill at Long Road then went on to Madingley village, then Dry Drayton. Coming back into Hardwick a big old group came the other way, must have been 20 of them.
Across the A428




And home

https://www.strava.com/activities/617499434


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jun 2016)

I awoke to the morning news announcing that Leeds City Council are bidding for money to repair the bridge at Linton which was seriously damaged in the Boxing Day floods and has been closed ever since!!! It's was previously widely reported locally that the bridge was undergoing repairs and was due to re-open by the end of the year, and yet they haven't even secured funding for it yet? Apparently if this money is secured it will be fixed by "Summer 2017"...I've only added this as the bridge closure rules out a couple of nice cycling routes from here.

Anyway, a morning ride today, and after spoiling the hybrid for the last two days it was back onto the road bike.
I sort of planned to avoid as many main / busy roads as I could given the time of day, but you can't avoid them all can you?

A well worn route up Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and down the hill into Thorner (I didn't fancy tackling the A58 at the dog end of rush hour...).
Through the village, resplendent with bunting for this weekends Village Fair, and out onto Milner Lane and the short, sharp climb up onto the ridge and a steady run out to East Rigton. Right, then right again and onto the deserted single track joy that is Bramham Lane all the way up across Jewitt Lane and on to Thorner Lane, passing a horse and rider just before the dip, then out towards Bramham taking West Woods Road just before the A1(M) bridge.
Eventually reached Wattlesyke Roundabout and it was straight on and down the hill into Wetherby, over the bridge and up to Horsefair where i turned right again and headed out of town on the Walton Road. This was a bit busier than it is on a weekend, but all the drivers were playing the game today so all was well.
Right onto Wood Lane and the scenic run down to Thorp Arch, adding a left to loop around on Church Causeway before heading down to the bridge over the River Wharfe where I stopped for a drink and a couple of pics:







Back in the saddle and up the hill into Boston Spa, then a loop round into Clifford and the fast descent back to Bramham and up the Col de Town Hill and out on NCN R66 parallel to Paradise Way headed for Bramham Crossroads.
About half way along, the cycle route / path / bridleway was blocked by an encampment of traveling folks Transits and caravans, so I diverted back onto the road and carried on. Over the roundabout and then the quick descent into Aberford, only slightly checked by a light headwind.
In Aberford I turned right for Barwick, then continued the climb to Scholes and needing a little extra mileage went straight through the village onto the A64, then Thorner Lane and Skeltons Lane as far as Coal Road. I see from his post above that @Old jon took this route today as well, but I managed to miss him again! 
From Coal Road it was local roads down to home.

So, *31.5 miles* (50.69km) in *2h 12m* at an average of *14.3mph* with *1,453ft *climbed. A more respectable average speed and another entry in the half century bank. Plus it was lovely out there today, proper Scorchio! at times with temperatures in the high teens / low twenties all the way round.

Here is todays map, which I've entitled "Oddly shaped dog having a poo"


----------



## rugby bloke (22 Jun 2016)

Started my ride with the sort of conversation you can only have with a cocky 19 year old son:

Son: Is this your first ride with the SPDs ?
Me: Yes
Son: Ha, you are going to fall off ..

Turned out to be a very pleasant ride. At one stage I shared the route with a local club's TT course and rather depressingly was over taken by 3 riders, but my mood improved when the official photographer mistook me for a competitor and took my photo ... so I must have been doing something right.

Completed the ride with no "clipless moments" and worked myself out of the habit of unclipping "just in case". Turns out I prefer to unclip with my left foot first, don't know if that's a usual thing.

The weather was the reverse of Friday night - started off in rain and finished in lovely evening sunshine.

26 miles, 842 ft of climbing 






https://www.strava.com/activities/617567263


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jun 2016)

Nice extended ride into work this morning, very little wind, quiet roads, and just over 11 miles. Coming home the wind had picked up, and was in my face most of the way back, very warm and humid too.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Jun 2016)

Did a variant on my local loop this evening. Out through St Ippolyts and Gosmore up to Preston, round the back to Whitwell, up past the Strathmore Arms (and no, I didn't drop in for a restorative ) then up Preston Hill again and down to St Ibbs, then back home.
23 miles on the blue Ribble road bike with its new raised stem. It looks a lot less racy now, but I can ride it without hurting my neck. I'm less supple than I used to be


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Jun 2016)

Bit late leaving this morning so stepped on the gas early on,kept it up along the A10 to Waterbeach and decided to stop the Garmin there as I was curious to see what the average would be without the stop start of going through Waterbeach and Cambridge.

So pretty pleased with a 37.2kmh average(that's about 23mph in old money),not bad on a 1x10 geared cross bike;

https://www.strava.com/activities/618011142

After that exertion it was a more leisurely roll in to Cambridge for Coffee and toast at the Espresso Library and then what seems like the most dangerous part of the ride,the Mill Road run to work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/618011149

https://www.strava.com/activities/618011144

Over 900k for the month and over 5,000k for the year so far


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2016)

Hatton the destination, 50 mile the journey. My normal loop out but a shortened route back in, I was having a tired day today. Since I had the stents put in eight years ago I've found that once in a while I have a day where I'm tired and don't have much get up and go, it only lasts a day and then I'm fine, I suspect that I tend to over do things sometimes and I think the tired day is just my body saying slow down. A strange grey cloudy day that felt warm till I was on the bike and moving then it felt a little chilly. I took my usual route out but when I left the cafe to come home I stayed on the A4177 then turned right into Firs lane to ride back through Hasley Knob and then back onto the A4177 past the Honiley Boot then left onto Honiley road and instead of turning right for Balsall Common I carried on to Temple Balsall then turned right onto Balsall street and into Balsall Common and picked up mu usual route home. A hard but enjoyable morning on the bike and it didn't rain for a change, though its going dark as I type this.


----------



## Buck (23 Jun 2016)

This was yesterday's ride but as it was a late finish, the write up had to wait until today!

Wednesday evening's tend to be a regular catch up for a group of friends and we decided that as the weather forecast was decent and the nights were light, we should make the most of it!
Friend#1 was going to cycle over to me then we had arranged to meet Friend#2 at The Sovereign, a local watering hole at the top of the hill around 8:30pm.

Friend#1 arrived at 7:30pm just after a heavy downpour but luckily the weather started to brighten up thereafter with a beautiful sunset. We headed up Marsh Lane out of the village then took a right on the long sweeping descent into New Mill and then into Holmfirth. We had a little heart raiser as an old dear in a car up ahead decided to stop without apparent reason causing everyone else to stop. Fortunately, we had a good gap between us and the cars in front and despite having to brake heavily all was good! (phew!)

In Holmfirth, we took a left and headed up the long pull that is Dunford Road (1.5 miles of 7-10%). Now I like this road as it is a challenge for me but as some of you know I am not quick on hills so I selected grind mode and kept turning the wheels until I was at the top. At this point it's worth mentioning that my friend is a top drawer cyclist and has just returned from his annual trip to the Alps/Pyrenees where he takes on some of the big climbs such as the Col de Colmbiére and the like. He is gracious though and despite making it look like a walk in the park, he did stay with me for most of the time.

After a short and relatively flat stretch past Hade Edge we then carried on up the Penistone Road and took a left to start to head to The Sovereign to meet up with Friend#2.

There's a nice little uphill chicane on the way which is c.15% and has a couple of nasty apexes so this is always worth a blast which we did then took it steady as we headed back.

On Haddingley Lane we came across the finish of an evening's meet/race organised by one of the clubs - lots of Holmfirth CC and Holme Valley Wheelers shirts - there looked to be 50 or so riders and definitely a good meet.

We then met up at The Sovereign (still no beer at this stage!) with Friend#2 and headed back down to New Mill. This time we took a left onto the Sheffield Road, which is a relatively steady incline apart from the last stretch which peaks at 8-10%, up past the Spiced Pear and then to the crossroads a quick right then left and we arrived at The Fox House for a quick liquid refresh (unfortunately indoors as the midges took a liking to us!)

Back in the saddle we retraced our route and back up the chicane at Hogs Lane and back to the Sovereign for another rehydrating drink and then we parted ways, with me heading back down the main road to home.

I realised when I got home that I had parted company with my drinks bottle on the descent so when I went up to vote this morning, I retraced the route and found my bottle at the side of the road - result!









22 miles 2,129 ft climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/617723000


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jun 2016)

Looking at the forecast last night, it seemed I would just miss the rain on my commute this morning. Looking out the window at 0530hrs this morning said I wouldn't Still, it wasn't too heavy, and off I went, splashing through some massive puddles on the way. Halfway to work it rained more, lots more, and I arrived with the 'drowned rat' look..
On the plus side we have a great drying room, so my kit will be dry, ready to get wet again on the way home.


----------



## Old jon (23 Jun 2016)

We are enjoying all this warm and dry stuff, the bike and I. Off for another ride around West Yorkshire again, 33.1 miles for the morning’s wanderings. As ever, I must check the water level in Hol beck before leaving Leeds to its own devices, so a wander along Water Lane, leaving to cross Crown Point Bridge on my way to the clock at Oakwood. Sun beating down, little breeze, by the time I reached it I was rather warm. And more uphill to come! Boot uphill to be accurate, but they do come to an end eventually. I turned left onto Gatehouse Lane, just discovered it is called Whin Moor Lane at the A 58 end, doesn’t change until it meets Elmet Lane ( unsurfaced track ). Anyway, into Shadwell, turn left and out to Slaid Hill, turn right for Wike, where just for a change I turned left, along Forge Lane and right at the end for a ride along the A 61 to Harewood.



The sign pointing right for Collingham four and a bit miles persuaded me to turn that way. Once in Collingham, Wattle Syke provides an escape route in the general direction of Bramham. I was somewhat bemused by the road signs for the Total Warrior Event. I do not think I will attend this, might be accepted if I wanted to take part . . .

Bramham to Thorner via the steep hills, and out of Thorner along Sandhills, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes to rejoin the A 58 for my celebratory rush down that hill, Oakwood Clock and the wander across Leeds to take me back home. Another satisfying ride.
A map of the morning's exertions,


----------



## gavgav (23 Jun 2016)

Just finished the 1st four days of an 11 day training course relating to a massive new software implementation at work and so needed a chill out head clearing ride this evening.

Lovely warm evening, on my circular route around Shrewsbury, with a couple of encounters with cyclists, rather than cars!

Firstly, whilst using the towpath alongside the River Severn, I approached the tunnel under the English Bridge, which is the narrowest point and has poor visibility at the moment due to foliage. I was met by a chap cycling straight for me, way too fast, and he slammed his brakes on, with a big skid and just avoided me, saying "alright bud" as he evaded me. No, you aren't my bud, you are a tit.

Then, after walking my bike over Porthill Bridge, as directed by the signs, I got back on and cycled the short distance on the cycle lane part of the shared path, as a woman was walking her bike across the road towards me, saying "you shouldn't ride on the path" . I pointed at the big painted image of a bike that I had just cycled over. She looked confused .

Nothing else much to report.

14.1 miles at 12.0 mph avg.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2016)

A mid-afternoon ride today, out into the hottest part of the day. And lovely it was too - probably the warmest ride of the year so far.

To be honest, it was largely a re-run of yesterdays ride, but with a couple of minor changes for a bit of variety - plus of course no two rides are ever identical are they?

With the forecast showing "light air" from the south west, I was surprised to set off north along Coal Road into a light but noticeable headwind. 
Risked the stretch along the A58 to Carr Lane today though and entered Thorner that way along the lumpy fun route. Left at the Mexborough Arms and round onto Milner Lane and the climb up the hill that never seems to get any easier and along to East Rigton, then Rigton Green and on to Bramham Lane for a quiet run through the countryside. The only downside was that the soaring temperatures had brought the flies out and they were everywhere...
Normally Bramham lane is deserted, so you can imagine my surprise to round a corner and find a carriage drawn by two horses stopped waiting to let an MG through. Once the car passed I was waved through, so carried on over Jewitt Lane and up to Thorner Lane, through the dip and out onto West Woods Road just shy of Bramham, which I followed up to Wattlesyke roundabout.
Down the hill into Wetherby, added a slightly longer circuit round the town centre, then took Horsefair out onto Walton Road and back into the countryside.
Right for Thorp Arch, adding the loop onto Church Causeway, where I stopped for a drink and a couple of pics:







back on the bike and down into Thorp Arch, over the river to Boston Spa and then on to Clifford and down the hill to Bramham.
Then the climb up Town Hill and looped back round onto Paradise Way, getting straight onto the road today and finding myself pedaling south into a headwind...
Anyway, round Bramham crossroads (technically it's a roundabout now, but what can you do..?) and then the descent into Aberford, slightly checked by the continuing headwind.
From there to Barwick, being treated to a bit of courteousness by an Arriva bus driver who hung well back on a twisty bit and gave me a wide pass (fully on to the opposite side of the road) once the road straightened out 
The usual slog up from Cock Beck into Barwick, then the continuing climb almost all the way to Scholes, with the treat of the downhill bit to the Coronation Tree and up through Scholes to add a few miles on.
The left / right wiggle on the A64, then Thorner Lane and Skeltons Lane to Coal Road, the onto local roads for the supposedly simple run on to home, only to be nearly wiped out by a muppet in a 16 plate Zafira who squeezed through overtaking me while I was negotiating a traffic calming chicane. The passenger window was open so I'm sure that they heard my "Goodness me, that was rather close old chap - could you not have waited 5 seconds?" 
Fortunately the last mile passed without further incident...

*31.86 miles* (51.27 km) in *2h 15m* at an average of *14.1 mph* with *1,450ft* climbed. So, another metric half, glorious sunshine all round (average temperature 22.1 C) and I survived to ride another day


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/618625413/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB

Second Mettricks ride.

Very nice too 

The boss came with us this time ( he's the one in the green jacket).






So did I.






So did some swans, and their Cygnets.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Jun 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 132808
> https://www.strava.com/activities/618625413/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB
> 
> Second Metrickks ride.
> ...


Nice part of the world.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jun 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Nice part of the world.


It is that.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2016)

Yesterday, in cloudy and humid weather, I headed over to the Windhover pub to meet a couple of friends, at 10:00, for a ride up to the Waterloo Cafe on the Brampton Valley Way (part of Cycle route 6) for coffee and cake. Unfortunately, one had to turn back after the first tunnel due to a hospital appointment.
Still, us two carried on towards our destination. We were expecting it to be a lot muddier, as another couple of chaps we ride with occasionally had got plastered with goo a few days earlier, but fortunately a lot of the puddles had drained away. I was still glad I popped the Whale Tail on though 






Excellent cake, even if my slice was smaller . Lovely strong black coffee though!






It's nice up there...

On the way there and back, the two tunnels were spookily emitting a mist due to the cold air inside being blown into the warm and humid air outside.






Me, bursting forth into the light.
Normally you can see the far end of the tunnel once inside and can manage without lights, but it's not easy. Yesterday, however, the end wasn't visible due the the mist at each end. Quite a weird feeling, going from hot to chilly and back again in the space of a few seconds!






Once out of the cafe and buoyed up with caffeine, it seemed rude not to wash the wheels in one of the fords..

On the return journey, we ended up back at my friends house for another coffee and a snack before I rode the last 11 miles home.

Back on 51 miles, a great ride, but quite sweaty and damp from the unaccustomed heat of the day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/618323933


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jun 2016)

On Wednesday's ride I found my intervals hard. On looking at heart rate & power, I tried too hard, or at least at the upper end.
Needing to do more hard sessions, today decided to do some hills
First up was 4 Hill repeats up St Ann's Hill, at low cadence, then headed for Egham where I did Prune Hill once and Tite Hill twice, normal cadence but ensuring I put in hard efforts, then decided to go via Eton so through old Windsor, and up to Burnham, took a turning back, was not quite the one I thought, but no matter, it took me back the same way.

Both ways acros Eton Wick Common (or whatever it's called) there were Bulls walking across the road!
Kept up a good pace going back, made up for the slower pace at the start due to the hillls
First half of ride 15.4 mph, second half 17.7 mph

It's me so as you know my trademark is to leave a bit off Garmin, 2.6 miles at the start.
So total including this was 40.4 miles @ 16.5 mph with 1440 feet climbed

Also did a PR downhill on Priest Hill, max speed 36 mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/619201200


----------



## john59 (24 Jun 2016)

Just got back from a weeks holiday in Yorkshire. I managed to get some short rides in, early starts, as I had to keep the other half happy. The weather was kind to us, which made a change. Some photo's from the week.

Harrogate








Church in the Village of Well




Ellingstring




Fearby




Kilgram bridge


----------



## mark st1 (24 Jun 2016)

Testing out the new bike today lurve it went through Binfield Warfield Ascot Bracknell Wokingham stopped for a Nanna in the shade...





Then off to Wokingham into the centre of Reading round past the now derelict prison and over Caversham bridge. Heading up the hill towards Woodcote bit of a hairy road that some narrow bits and a shed load of trucks. Turned off towards Peppard and up to Nettlebed stopped at the garage for a sausage roll and a Coke and then hightailed it off down to Henley where they are setting up for the Regatta next weekend..








Up the horrid hill out of Henley then chick a right to Warren Row to the Velolife cafe for a quick coffee and natter. Just as I left it started spitting within a mile it was torrential rain no cost no shoe covers no chance of avoiding it. Took shelter in a petrol station for half hour until it died off a bit then back through Knowl Hill off towards Twyford through Shurlock Row The Walthams and home. Shame the last 5 miles ruined a good ride and now gotta clean the beast.

Just under 67 miles with 2293 ft of climbing in 3 hours 50 mins with a 17.4 mph avg.

https://www.strava.com/activities/619336348/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB

https://skyhawk-videos.s3.amazonaws...ion=attachment; filename=relive_619336348.mp4
Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jun 2016)

Nice roll out with the better half today;

https://www.strava.com/activities/619156833

Doing well again after a fortnight off the bike(her not me).


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jun 2016)

A slightly extended commute to work tonight, traffic was horrendous, not for me thoughNothing interesting, except this being my 200th ride this year, and so far just over 2300 miles, good going for me.


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jun 2016)

I am trying to challenge myself on my longer rides. There is a hill near me at Aston Abbots which I have always wanted to ride down since I was a kid. I was determined I would not push this time and I didn't. Yes I might have been going at 2 miles an hour in the lowest gear but I did it! The views at the top were so worth it and I have completed another 15 mile ride on my own. 







View: https://www.strava.com/activities/619609912/embed/284e1e3ab88c971d70d4d053eab02c0fa62adf08


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2016)

Well that was a great ride this morning taking in the following villages Sywell ,Ecton ,Little and Great Houghton ,Hackleton . 

Then across the border in to Buckinghamshire and through Stoke Goldington ,Weston Underwood , Onley ,Lavendon ,Harrold ,Hinwick ,Irchester ,Little Irchester and back home 41.93 miles .

Thought i got it wrong with shorts on to start with but legs soon warmed up ok . Loads of wildlife and a couple of cyclists and some great views.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jun 2016)

Quick put this morning as I have some chores to keep the wife happy. Did a route I'd done before just on a different bike legs felt heavy today and some nasty headwind in places White Waltham Ruscombe into Wokingham Winersh Earley then broke off to Woodley luckily a bit of a tailwind on the A4 through past Sonning and Hare Hatch a right off down towards White Waltham again pass the airfield and home. No pics no stopping no energy left today lol. Been told to switch to KM's by a couple of mates at the bike shop I did try and explain that this is the UK .

46.7 km with a 32.2 km avg an awful 166m of climbing. In 1 hour 27 mins.

https://www.strava.com/activities/620032506/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB

https://skyhawk-videos.s3.amazonaws...ion=attachment; filename=relive_620032506.mp4

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Jon George (25 Jun 2016)

What a great ride! I went to Orford, this morning, on Patsy #1 The Carbon for a coffee and snack, mistakenly thinking the round trip was 30 miles - it turned out to be 40. 
I passed about twenty members of Ipswich Cycling Club out for a spin which felt rather nice and spent quite some time riding with my forearms resting on the bars. (I know it's reckless. but the increase in speed is fun.)
On the return leg, the reckless factor increased when I drafted a tractor (still resting on the bars) and was somewhat surprised (deservedly so) when we passed over sand washed onto the road by the rain and I couldn't avoid it.
Most of the rest of journey was conducted riding sensibly. 

This out at Orford.


----------



## Old jon (25 Jun 2016)

Another mix and match of familiar roads which added up to thirty two and a half miles from start to finish. Through a bit of Holbeck to reach the Leeds and Liverpool canal, ride the towpath to Viaduct Road, start the long drag up Cardigan Road and two hundred yards along join the queue of traffic trying to get past a cement delivery truck . . .

Just beyond the Co-op is another development of fancy flats, sorry, luxury apartments, with its very own cement delivery truck disrupting the otherwise quiet Saturday morning that Headingley usually enjoys.

Cross the Ring Road at Lawnswood, carry straight on to the lights at Church Lane, next left to pass Adel church, straight across the dam and take the next left. Keep on this road on top of Black Hill, Arthington Road, which eventually becomes Black Hill Road and provides a steep descent and a terrible road surface to the A 659. Turn left, travel through Arthington and Pool. I had intended to ride the scenic route past Leathley and Farnley to reach Otley, but the autopilot must have kicked in and I was a couple of miles along Pool Road before I remembered. Old age I reckon. I crossed the river and rode along Weston Lane to those huge ornamental gates that only open onto a field these days, and stopped there for some fuel.



After a munch and a bit of thought, the A 660 back to Headingley followed by the bit through Kirkstall and along the towpath felt like the best way to finish today’s enjoyable excursion around a bit of Yorkshire, so that is just what I did.

And the best of cartography, courtesy of Garmin,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2016)

Some firsts today:

I attended my first forum ride, first proper ride in a group and I had my first proper cafe stop.

Big thanks for @13 rider @Joobert and @tallliman who were great company.

The plan was to meet in Cossington at 9am and do a 30ish mile loop and then depending on people and weather maybe a few more miles. Since I'm an early riser I decided to do a few miles before the meet, so left the house at 5am and did an extended ride to the start, were all three were waiting for me.

Then we had 20ish miles of chatting, great weather and great company, a fantastic cafe stop on Six Hills Lane (I can't remember the name of the place but it is famous for its pies)

At Sileby @Joobert finished his ride and us remaining three decided to do a bit more since @13 rider swore the rain was going to hold off. 5 Minutes later we are sheltering under the A6 near Mountsorrel as it poured it down.

We waited 15 minutes or so and when it got lighter we decided to call it a day. A few miles down the road it was brilliant weather again, but I was now on my own and just about out of water so decided to continue home.

110 miles done for the day but the company made it feel shorter.

https://www.strava.com/activities/620232191


@13 rider and @tallliman sheltering from the rain that wasn't going to arrive for hours


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Jun 2016)

Todays ride was inspired by a picture posted on Facebook by my cousin of something very close to one of my regular routes that I had never seen so it was a bit of a hunt & hope to find it.

As is usual, rain was forecast so it was a slightly earlier start armed with a jacket in my back pocket as it was still warm heading out into the forest en-route to Wiltshire.

5 miles in I became aware of somebody on my wheel & he soon pulled along side & we chatted for the next 6 or 7 miles which made a nice change, although being 20 years his senior the pace was a little quicker than I'd planned!

Going our separate ways near Bolderwood, I carried on into Wiltshire, through Ibsley, Sandleheath & Martin where I was becoming aware of a rather high average heart rate showing on the Garmin & a quick stop at the pig village revealed a somewhat under inflated rear tyre so I pumped it up as best I could & carried on with a view to monitor it again later.




Next up was the only climb of the day at Howgare Road which is a pleasant enough steady 4%er, however it was also the start of the forecast rain so after a quick decent I stopped to put my jacket on & also have lunch under the shelter of a tree.




The shower kind of past as I went in search of why I had come this way.........




Poppies, & although the wind & rain we've been having recently had taken its toll on them it was still quite an impressive sight. 




Although pleased that I had found what I was looking for another tyre check took some of the gloss off as it was apparent that I had a slow puncture so rather the hassle of changing the tube I pumped it up again & headed for home, down through Coombe Bissett & Nunton, where it looked like I'd dodged a bullet as the roads were saturated but the rain had stopped & this theme continued all the way back through Downton & the forest so whilst my back was wet I stayed reasonably dry.

62.3 miles in total & a very flat tyre by the time I'd got home!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/620242946/overview


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2016)

So today was the Leicester cycle chat meet up ride .As I had organised the ride I felt I should get to the meeting point early but too much faffing saw me leave later than planned . Full gas Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley to Cossington 6.5 miles at 20 mph got me too the meeting point first . Next to arrive was @Joobert then ,@tallliman who had gone the non straight route we should chatting waiting for @Supersuperleeds to arrive which we I'd with 5 mins to spare already having done a metric ton .So off we go on the first 50km loop up Humble lane and up the Wreake Valley Ratcliffe on Wreake, Thrussington ,Hoby riding at a nice steady pace 16mph we were saving @Joobert legs as he's doing a sportive tomorrow but it surprising when a group gets going you fly along .Right through Frisby on the Wreake and across the A607 into the quiet lanes around Gaddesby and sun starts to come out . After a few miles on quiet single track roads it's into the A607 for half a mile and turn to Asfordby glad to be off the A607 .Through Asfordby and onto the the proper climb of the day Saxelby hill me and @Joobert at the back as @Joobert says he saving his legs I pull in behind him to let a milk lorry by and he's gone so much for saving his legs so accelerate catch the group then @Supersuperleeds says when I organise a hilly ride he's not coming up the single track road to Wartnaby and then the nice run to the cafe nice bit of rolling road at 20 mph . Into to cafe Nice Pies at Old Dalby and down the non cycling friendly drive . Coffee and cake ordered and delivered .Just remember when you sit outside check the plastic chairs are dry  or you may get a wet bum .After a very relaxed coffee and chat we resumed walking up the gravel drive it's that iffy .back on the road heading back to Sileby the sky to our right is black but that's ok winds blowing it away .back to Sileby very Seagrave and berrycott lane .At Sileby @Joobert turn for home having done a metric half due to excellent planning . The three of us were planning a further 12 mile loop . Heading towards Mountsorrel it's starts to spit then proper rain quick decision by the organiser me to stop under the A6 bridge . Stood sheltering hoping it's going to stop but no so change of plans as we all bail and head home @tallliman went right me and @Supersuperleeds went left through Mountsorrel where I inadvertantly sprayed @Supersuperleeds with my non mudguards bike sorry into Rothley where we parted company within half a mile I was on bone dry roads in so off with the rain jacket and plot a route home to get past 50 miles in so Swithland around the back of Bradgate park and Home 52.2 miles done in mainly lovely conditions with a soggy bit . Nice ride with nice company and a lovely cafe stop hope everyone enjoyed it .We will do it again . Hope my first go at organising wasn't too haphazard with poor instructions on navigation


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2016)

13 rider said:


> So today was the Leicester cycle chat meet up ride .As I had organised the ride I felt I should get to the meeting point early but too much faffing saw me leave later than planned . Full gas Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley to Cossington 6.5 miles at 20 mph got me too the meeting point first . Next to arrive was @Joobert then ,@tallliman who had gone the non straight route we should chatting waiting for @Supersuperleeds to arrive which we I'd with 5 mins to spare already having done a metric ton .So off we go on the first 50km loop up Humble lane and up the Wreake Valley Ratcliffe on Wreake, Thrussington ,Hoby riding at a nice steady pace 16mph we were saving @Joobert legs as he's doing a sportive tomorrow but it surprising when a group gets going you fly along .Left through Frisby on the Wreake and across the A607 into the quiet lanes around Gaddesby and sun starts to come out . After a few miles on quiet single track roads it's into the A607 for half a mile and turn to Asfordby glad to be off the A607 .Through Asfordby and onto the the proper climb of the day Saxelby hill me and @Joobert at the back as @Joobert says he saving his legs I pull in behind him to let a milk lorry by and he's gone so much for saving his legs so accelerate catch the group then @Supersuperleeds says when I organise a hilly ride he's not coming up the single track road to Wartnaby and then the nice run to the cafe nice bit of rolling road at 20 mph . Into to cafe Nice Pies at Old Dalby and down the non cycling friendly drive . Coffee and cake ordered and delivered .Just remember when you sit outside check the plastic chairs are dry  or you may get a set bum .After a very relaxed coffee and chat we resumed walking up the gravel drive it's that iffy .back on the road heading back to Sileby the sky to are right is black but that's ok winds blowing it away .back to Sileby very Seagrave and berrycott lane .At Sileby @Joobert turn for home having done a metric half due to excellent planning . The three of us where planning a further 12 mile loop . Heading towards Mountsorrel it's starts to spit then proper rain quick decision by the organiser me to stop under the A6 bridge . Stood sheltering hoping it's going to stop but no so change of plans as we all bail and head home @tallliman went right me and @Supersuperleeds went left through Mountsorrel where I inadvertantly sprayed @Supersuperleeds with my non mudguards bike sorry into Rothley where we parted company within half a mile I was on bone dry roads in so off with the rain jacket and plot a route home to get past 50 miles in so Swithland around the back of Bradgate park and Home 52.2 miles done in mainly lovely conditions with a soggy bit . Nice ride with nice company and a lovely cafe stop hope everyone enjoyed it .We will do it again . Hope my first go at organising wasn't too haphazard with poor instructions on navigation



Your user name needs changing to Satnavsaysnowt 

Was a great ride, glad you detailed it out as though I recognised a few of the roads I had no idea where I was most of the time.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your user name needs changing to Satnavsaysnowt
> 
> Was a great ride, glad you detailed it out as though I recognised a few of the roads I had no idea where I was most of the time.


I forget I'm the only one who knows where we are going


----------



## tallliman (25 Jun 2016)

@Supersuperleeds, no mention of the gravel roads? ;-)

Not sure I can add much to the comments from @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider but it was a great ride and lovely cake!!


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Jun 2016)

For unknown reasons I was wide awake this morning at the end of a busy 12hr night shift, so elected to try a different route home. My usual commute is about 8 miles, and quite direct, but this morning I tried heading through Poyle, Datchet and Old Windsor. Lovely time to be riding, very quiet, and 17 miles clocked up by the time I got home. Unsuprisingly I slept well, and am now debating ehich way home in the morning after a slight extended 10 mile commute in tonight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2016)

tallliman said:


> @Supersuperleeds, no mention of the gravel roads? ;-)
> 
> Not sure I can add much to the comments from @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider but it was a great ride and lovely cake!!



I'd wiped the gravel roads from my memory.


----------



## CharlieB (25 Jun 2016)

An epic ride with @rb58, @ianrauk and @Mark Grant starting in Doncaster to finish at Liverpool Street.
That's Yorkshire to London, folks.
That's 200 miles.
We all arrived at Doncaster station almost together. I arrived on s slightly earlier train, only to be greeted by a friendly policemen, who opened with a sociable enquiry about where we were going, and then proceeded to give me a lecture about why Friday's result was a Good Thing.
After the customary photo in front of the station, we set off very slightly late at 4 minutes past midnight.
Ross has always organised this ride extremely well, the approximate 40-50 mile intervals between refreshment and fuelling stops making it more like a manageable group of shorter rides, rather than a 200 mile slog.
After a very swift 40 miles, the first of these was at a 24 hour petrol station in Lincoln. Not the most salubrious of locations, but it served the purpose and off we went to the second stop at Maccy D's just outside Spalding, Lincs. 90 miles done and porridge and ctheir excellent coffee went down a treat, providing renewed vigour after a fairly tough leg.
At mile 124, a tiny (Italian?) café in Chatteris, Cambs hit the spot again with more caffeine and sustenance
The next leg of 53 miles was long and hard, including a ten mile ruler straight road, with a variable surface that made the going hard at times.
After Cambridge, the ride.turned from a benignly flat one to seriously rolling. Not having a daily commute at the moment to keep the base fitness level up, I found the hills particularly tough, especially with 140 miles on the clock at that point.
So, 177 miles in the bag, and we reached Ware, Herts for some great tea and varied sarnies.
On route, we saw a variety of wildlife, two hares, a deer, many many bunny rabbits, who are never sure which direction to run in when faced with an approaching hazard, i.e. us.
Also many black slugs in the road. Do their eyes pop out when you run them over, I wondered aloud?
The last 23 miles into The Smoke were fairly uneventful until the last 4 miles, when stair rods and hailstones descended from the heavens with the accompanying sound and light effects.
Twice.
We had to take shelter in various bus stops and under trees before continuing.
Eventually, and not too damp, we reached Liverpool St. an hour ahead of Ross's predicted eta where I turned right to head West. My intention was to keep going until the clock hit 205 miles, which would be s new record for me.
Alas it was not to be.
Seconds after the right turn I got an immediate front puncture.
Changed the tube there and then, but then I discovered too late that my CO2 pump had been damaged in the off at Norwich, and wouldn't seal properly on the valve. Hopped over to Evans nearby to see if they had a pump, but they had just closed for the day.
So I've ended with 199.75 miles for the ride with 1,060m of climbing, 585 of those in the final 60 miles? At an average of 15.4 mph (15.5 last year /-the rain slowing it, I think)
Heartbroken is putting it mildly.
Thanks to for exemplary organisation and the company and support.
Sorry this is so long - there was lots to say.


----------



## BSRU (25 Jun 2016)

A good couple of short rides over the past two days.
Yesterdays 60km with 800m of going up. Even though 160 minutes in the saddle I had a surprisingly high NP for me.
Had someone join from a side road and sit behind me for a few kms. I just ridden up quite a steep hill(for Wiltshire) so was taking it easy having a drink and a flapjack.
They seemed to be trying hard but not attempting to overtake. Any sort of incline and they would loose contact. The last hill(just a drag really 400m long and 5.6% average gradient) before we went our separate ways they seemed to be trying to go past just before the start but by the end they were over 100m behind me.
I know I'm not the quickest cyclist on the flat/down hill but I'm not bad going up local hills, I have a reasonable power to weight ratio 3.5W/Kg.
Today just 59km with a little of 760m of going up, both rides had 16m/km for the first 40km.
A gentle 100km for me on Monday, hopefully.

"SLOW" a sign of things to come while riding up Hackpen Hill.





The steep bit, 18% at it's worst, the 8% after seems like a breeze.




At least the sun was out, most of the time.




Riding up to a 17% gradient but it only lasts for about 150m.




That's one large bit of farming kit.





Recovery started with apple turnovers and some scotch pancakes.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2016)

Charlie has told the story of our ride from Doncaster to home above. So there's not much more for me to add except to say thanks to Charlie, Ross and Mark for a most glorious, epic, fantastic ride. We had all sorts of weather. A warm night, a cold night, fog/mist, sunshine, cloudy and biblical rain. Not that a little bit of torrential rain would dampen our spirits after such a great night.

So here's a few pictures, I'll let them do the talking rather then my inane waffle.

Charlie at Lincoln Catherdral





On the road in Lincolnshire.. riding into the sunrise.





Lincolnshire Sunrise - There's a fire in the sky!





Lincolnshire Sunrise





Obligatory bike against wall pic





The Church Spire at Surfleet (it leans at over 6ft)





The guys in Cambridgeshire





So here's a map and the stats.





No doubting it was a tough ride. Miles and miles and miles of very long, straight, flat roads makes one yearn for a hill or a turn. the constant same cadence pedaling for hours on end can be mind numbingly dull and hard work and as Charlie has touched upon, the rolling roads in the 3rd Quarter of the ride was very tough on the legs.

Anyway. Imperial Century #18 for the year, # 182 over all. A new Eddington number earned and a bucket full of future Eddington numbers. The bike will have to wait until tomorrow for a clean. I have earned my huge helping of Apple Strudel and Custard tonight.


----------



## Jon George (26 Jun 2016)

I forget who it is, but there is some CC who posts regularly who has something like 'There's no such as bad weather, it's being stupid enough to going cycling in it' as an addition to their posts. Today, _I _became that person.
Less than two minutes into my Sunday ride and a deluge had me soaked to the skin. I belligerently carried on and, as the sun put in an appearance, begun to dry out. Then came another torrent.
I gave up, and headed home for a towel, the hairdryer and a coffee. Now warming up and I'm glad I had yesterday.  

I'll be down the pub, this afternoon, if you need me.

This out near Henley.


----------



## Firestorm (26 Jun 2016)

Lets just put this down as one of those ***ing days...
It started when I opened the garage to see that the contractors we got in to clean the block paving had sprayed half the crap under the garage door and over the bikes.
Half a mile in and the gears started to have a sulk, but that was sorted by a quick cable adjustment .
2 miles later it started raining so another stop to put the rain jacket on.
A further 10 miles of headwinds and another stop to take the rain jacket off and let the steam out.
Took a slightly different route which involved an "Essex Hill" or bump to anyone else, I havent done for 30 years (Hambro hill for the Locals) Short and sharpish, wasn't all the problem , it is narrow and busy, one car passed close cut in a bit sooner than I liked and I stopped.
Let the cars pass as I new restarting on a steep bit may be a problem, restarted , failed to clip on the left pedal quick enough to get the power down and toppled to the right and ended up sprawled over the road.
Getting up and looking nonchalant was probably the fastest thing I did all morning.
Took the opportunity to have a drink and a fig roll as I walked up the rest of the hill.
Decided to have a sulk and go straight home, but a mile or so later turned off onto my usual loop and got back into it.
Once back out on the loop at the point with no shortcut home it started raining again so another stop to put the rainjacket on. Decided enough was enough and took the easiest route back to chez FS.
Overall 38 miles at 13.8
Oh and I didnt put enough cream on, my shorts got damp and I now have sore bits...I am currently repeating an little mantra involving such wonderful cliches as Live and Learn, what doesnt kill you makes you stronger, MTFU , ans sod this for a game of soldiers


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jun 2016)

Lovely day again so out on the bike, do the painting later was a good plan  
Mr M was ride leader and decided to take us into serious MTB country 
Going down the farm track poor Gloria's mudguards were rattling so hard I though all my teeth would fall out 
Up a steep, narrow, muddy path with nettles on each side, jeans were no protection. Stopped at a wee bridge a some cows were staring at us over a hedge, looked like they were thinking "what's this wifie up to"?
Carried on up another steep hill and a chap and his wee lad had stopped to let us through. He had a good laugh when he saw what I was riding and I said "a Pashley with 5 gears was not quite cut out for this" 
Anyway found a short cut and carried on homewards.
Not a route I'd have gone but really enjoyed it and the bike did great  (maybe take the mudguards off next time)
Both bikes away to get a wash now.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jun 2016)

Today i took part in my first ever cycling event, the Tour de Vale. I did the 25k with my friend and her son. The beginning was slow going as we were going at her sons pace. I stopped and waited a few times for them, and after the first water stop they told me to go on and not wait. I hit a nice rhythm and tried to maintain it all the way. I know this is not the fastest average in the world, but I am really pleased and I have my first ever cycling medal. If you had told me 3 months ago I would be able to ride 25k and not die I would have laughed in your face.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/621246330/embed/3952da2237077a3ba66996da0f1fd7cbe458a31a


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2016)

Jon George said:


> I forget who it is, but there is some CC who posts regularly who has something like 'There's no such as bad weather, it's being stupid enough to going cycling in it' as an addition to their posts. Today, _I _became that person.



I think you'll find that's me


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2016)

just a quick 10 miles this morning before work. Just gone clipless and after having a couple of short practice sessions with the spd's on the aly mtb I put them on the specialized roubaix carbon and went for a spin. 
Very quiet roads at 5am on a Sunday so not much unclipping to do. Just got to keep the mind on the job untill it becomes second nature to unclip.....I am hoping to not have "one of those moments"....


----------



## Old jon (26 Jun 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Today i took part in my first ever cycling event, the Tour de Vale. I did the 25k with my friend and her son. The beginning was slow going as we were going at her sons pace. I stopped and waited a few times for them, and after the first water stop they told me to go on and not wait. I hit a nice rhythm and tried to maintain it all the way. I know this is not the fastest average in the world, but I am really pleased and I have my first ever cycling medal. If you had told me 3 months ago I would be able to ride 25k and not die I would have laughed in your face



Very well done indeed, you should be proud.


Another bright morning, some breeze which I noticed more later.

I thought about a route which included Spofforth, which is right on the northern boundary of my wall map. Probably a few too many miles, I also thought. I did something different, although the start and end details are very familiar indeed. Mind, every ride is different anyway.

So, around the lower bits of Holbeck, just reminded myself, when Barbs came to Leeds she said we lived in Lower Beeston. Apt. I usually have to cross the river, Crown Point Bridge makes that an easy task. The climb to the Oakwood Clock must have been wind assisted, it felt much easier than it has in the past, and even Boot Hill did not gasp the lungs as much as usual. The wind. At the top, turn right to follow Red Hall and Skeltons lanes to Thorner Lane and down Sandhills to the Main Street, Church View and Milner Lane which continues to East Rigton via that sharp and difficult rise . . .

Turn right at Rigton Green for that rather wonderful ridge top road to Collingham and turn right and right again once there to ride out along Wattle Syke to the pair of oversized roundabouts at the end. I chose the simple option of the road through Boston Spa, and the second turn ( Cinder Lane? ) for Clifford, where I stopped to eat and drink at the top of the hill past the old convent.



My obvious route home from there, into the wind of course, is Bramham, Thorner and a retrace in reverse of my ride out this morning, so that is what I did, completing 31.8 miles in the process for yet another great ride this morning.

This map is flat, the roads had hills, honest.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2016)

Newton Regis the destination, 43 miles the journey. I got up this morning looked at the wind blowing the tree's around, looked at the grey sky and wet ground, we'd had a shower just before I got up, and didn't feel like going out. But by half nine the sun was out, it was warm and it seemed a shame to stay in, so I dived into my cycle gear, got my bike out and was on my way. I decided to just do a short ride thinking that the country park at Polesworth would make a good destination, but when I got to Polesworth I decided to carry on to Newton Regis. A slow hard ride out, I didn't seem to have my legs with me this morning, and the wind was making me work more than I wanted to. I was passed by one of the Coventry Road Club Groups just outside Polesworth, the group I used to ride with when I was a member, much banter was exchanged as they flew passed. In the end it was a good morning out, but I think I'm getting to the stage where I need to have a break from the cycling, maybe a week off so I can come back refreshed a with my usual enthusiasm for cycling.

The pictures were taken in Witherley


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2016)

Needed to get back by quarter to twelve so club run out of the question. So plotted a 50 mile plus route and gave it a good go.

Went through the Park , up the full length of Drift Road. Down towards Arborfield and all the way down to Frimley Green. Then through Pirbright and Knaphill and Chobham to Chertsey and home

55.95 miles @ 17.3 mph, didn't realise how fast I was going. 1512 ft climbed.

Got back at 11.40, so in time
Really good ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/621230069

Edit
Another milestone - first time 50 miles in sub 3 hour time withing this ride!


----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2016)

Wow @CharlieB and @ianrauk , an epic ride! Myself and a mate did similar a couple of years ago but in the other direction, post of a slightly longer ride, during daylight and we stopped to sleep twice on the way! So not that similar really Our route was more easterly between London and Lincoln but we also found Lincolnshire a little hard going. That county seems to go on forever and it was a relief to turn into the wolds (i think) south of Lincoln and then the road that heads northwards out of the city is brilliant cycling. The red arrows gave us a little display on the way out. Fair play doing it in one go, that sunrise must have been heartening.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jun 2016)

We've escaped to be European. This week we will be mostly residing in the Burgundy region of France. We are staying in Laignes, a small village.

A tandem ride today. Out past the canalised river, here's a pic I took last night 




We were following the route de cremant but the signage was a bit, well, you know!
We went toward the village of Molesme, beautiful pale stone houses in a sea of cereals, vines on the slopes








We ended up in Les Ricey, a collection of 3 wonderful villages, all mingling into one small town.

















There are plenty of champagne producers...





We saw plenty of buzzards and kestrels, goldfinches, Whitethroat and yellowhammer. The star bird was a black redstart.
We saw many orchids including Bee and pyramidal.




We had a wild thyme....
We came a slightly different way home after Molesme. 31 miles.

Tres good.
Need to find a bike shop tomorrow, my back wheel needs to be trued. The spokes are slack and creaking...

https://www.strava.com/activities/621340468#kudos


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2016)

@RedRider , I think going northwards in this case would have made things just that little bit easier due to the nagging little headwind we had troubling us all the time. Lincolnshire is a beautiful country to ride in. Lovely views, big skies and long flat roads. Yes.looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong straight roads. 

And you reminded me, just after leaving Chatteris, we were entertained by the sounds and sight of a Spitfire. Lovely stuff.

It's the third year in a row we have done this ride and it always entertains, but next year.. we have something different planned.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> We've escaped to be European. This week we will be mostly residing in the Burgundy region of France. We are staying in Laignes, a small village.
> 
> A tandem ride today. Out past the canalised river, here's a pic I took last night
> View attachment 133060
> ...


Looks lovely, great pics


----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2016)

A 38 mile loop into north Kent this morning. Felt really good, best form of the season so far (haha, I'm so pro) with 15.7 mph average. Most remarkable moment was when a cute flower seller gave me a flower to attach to my top tube when I stopped for a coffee. I had to ride slightly bow legged for the second half to preserve the head. I took a pic of the flower towards the end of the ride


----------



## RedRider (26 Jun 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> We've escaped to be European. This week we will be mostly residing in the Burgundy region of France. We are staying in Laignes, a small village.
> 
> A tandem ride today. Out past the canalised river, here's a pic I took last night
> View attachment 133060
> ...


Double like


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (26 Jun 2016)

Second ride of the weekend on my new bike. Had another good ride around Fareham then down to Lee On Solent to see the sea, plenty of other riders out. Then back home via a bit of climbing! 
it was 31.9 miles with an average of 17.3 MPH


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Jun 2016)

Couple of rides to report;

Saturday club ride was to St Ives via the busway and then back via Somersham;

https://www.strava.com/activities/620348871

And then today a short dash via Coveney and Sutton to Earth and then a blast up to Haddenham.

https://www.strava.com/activities/621345656


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Jun 2016)

Apologies, I'm a day late with this report... 

I knew I wouldn't have time for a long ride, so decided to make the best of what time I did have with a quick scoot round familiar territory in more lovely weather on the road bike

Up Coal Road, nearly ending my ride when a First Bus driver decided to pull back in before he'd finished overtaking me - even the WVM behind him checked I was OK as he passed!
Anyway, out to the A58 then up to Carr Lane and the normally quiet run down to Thorner, which was almost busy by usual standards. Out onto main street by the Mexborough Arms and then round to Milner Lane and the climb up the hill.
Straight on where it becomes Holme Farm Lane and the meandering route round to East Rigton and then Rigton Green, and up to Bramham Lane.
Now, there is a sign up at the junction of Compton Lane and Bramham Lane advising that the road will be closed for "resurfacing" in early July, dependent on the weather - it's not clear which road the sign refers to, or possibly it's both but I suspect it will be the dreaded surface dressing rather than proper resurfacing but we shall see...
Along the near deserted Bramham Lane, noticing that on a couple of corners the recent heavy rains have washed quite a lot of gravelly type stones out of the fields.
Just before the Jewitt Lane junction a couple of cyclists headed past in the opposite direction, and then a jogger - like the M1 it was! 
Up onto Thorner Lane, through the dip and straight on, eventually taking West Woods Rd. It was really busy around Bramham Park, probably due to a "Total Warrior Event", which I suspect isn't as fearsome as it sounds.
Anyway, along to Wattlesyke Roundabout as the temperature continued to rise and then left under the A1(M) and the downhill run through Boston Spa, taking a right for Clifford about two thirds of the way through the village. Reaching Clifford I decided to stop at St Luke's Church for a change, and took this photo:




After a drink it was back in the saddle and down to Bramham, then the obligatory Town Hill Climb looping back round to the bridge over the A1(M) and headed back past Bramham Park, which if anything was even busier than it had been earlier.
The long way back to Thorner to avoid some of the traffic and because it's a nicer ride, via Thorner Rd and Milner Lane, passing a few other cyclists and a handful of joggers too.
Once in Thorner, straight through the village and up Van Zyl Hill, getting passed by a mini-peleton of 7 riders near the top, then Skeltons Lane, Coal Road and local roads to home.

*25.26 miles* (40.65 km) in *1h 46m* at an average of *14.2mph* with *1,204ft* climbed. That will do me for a time limited Saturday morning ride. Unfortunately the nobber driver count was well up, but there were a couple examples of excellent roadcraft / good manners out there too so it isn't all bad.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2016)

Only a quick post..weeks holiday..lots of eating and drinking..
ride today was HARD but enjoyable..


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...D74F5DC9-A536-4045-86AF-CDE3C26D25D9?hl=en-GB

Southsea Seafront 9 miler Skyride Local today. An absolutely fantastic turn out, for a relatively new sign up town. The infrastructure is particularly good down there as well. Chapeau to everyone who came out today.












Lovely day, great crowd.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Jun 2016)

First leisure ride out today in about 18 months! My previous job was a bit intense and I found no time to get out. My new job has finally given me my weekends back. Only thing is, all my good cycling tops look ridiculous pulled tight over the huge belly I've suddenly grown so I just wore a baggy tshirt. A very baggy tshirt. Only 20-odd miles but I was puggled by the end. Thoroughly enjoyable though.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2016)

Today my sister had arranged a family picnic at Rutland Water with family from Peterborough which happens to be 30 miles from home .Having arranged transport for mum with my nephew I'm on my bike. Off this morning at 0930 Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and Gaddesby then on to new roads heading east Ashby Foeville ,Twyford ,John o gaunt and up the long drag that is Burroughs hill it goes on for what seems miles probably the longest climb I've done .Though Burroughs on the hill ( aptly named) into Cold Overton on some lovely rolling roads finally passing into Rutland into Langham and then headed around Oakham via Burley and Exton on suddenly familiar roads I'd riden them on a forum ride with @totallyfixed and on to Whitwell car park 30.9 miles done so a few laps of the car park while I waited to get 50 km in .Cousins arrived from Peterborough and were surprised Im on a bike don't think I even owned a bike when I last saw them .After picnic nephew hired a mountain bike E bike so a ride was called for off round the cycle track being chased by a teenager on an E bike was great fun on the clear bits . Had a go on the E bike Wow I can see why people use them .Got back to the family game of football Peterborough v Leicester ( Leicester won of course) .should really have taken it easy I'm 30 miles from home .Set off for home and discovered why I was flying this morning I just though my legs were great no tailwind which meant a headwind all the way home .Retraced the route in back going down Burrough hill was great fun until I caught a tractor doing 30 mph and I couldn't get by The last 10 miles were a real struggle as all energy had gone . Home with 77.6 miles in the bag and a great day all round great catch up with cousins .With perfect timing it starts to rain 10 mins after I'm home


----------



## Katherine (26 Jun 2016)

Another lovely ride. Perfect conditions, not too hot or cold, slight breeze. Rain stopped before I left this morning and only started again this evening. At the front again for the Salford cycling club intro ride. The ride with gps app worked perfectly, giving me the voice cues from my pocket. So, a reasonably gentle ride to Dunham and a lovely stop at the Lavender Barn cafe where we found a few groups of Morris dancers having a social day of dance. (And luckily we arrived just before a large group of cyclists from Liverpool so got our coffee and cake just in time.) One of the new riders had never seen Morris Dancing before and was highly amused. He hadn't been out on many rides and it was his first ride with a group. He was struggling on the way home, not wanting to sit down as much (I remember the feeling), so we went at his pace for the last bit which was quite erratic, slowing and then sprinting out of the saddle. Apparently he enjoyed it so that was good. Some of the riders today were very strong and experienced but came on the gentle ride because they wanted an easy social ride for a change which was nice for me.


----------



## Gareth C (26 Jun 2016)

*Friday – “The Borrowdale Bash”*
Doing this route on a weekday, I hoped to avoid clashing with the walkers on parts of this route.










The café at Watendlath was closed when I arrived, but a friendly local fetched me a hot chocolate to drink outside and soak in the view. The climb away from the café was, for me, a push. One reaching the top, it turned out that the first (extremely rocky) part of the descent was also a push.





Not for the faint-hearted
However, from half-way down it became rideable (for someone of my meager ability) and was great fun.

From Rosthwaite, some easy road riding leads to the start of the stiff road climb up the Honister Pass at Seatoller. Here I join a (very) steep footpath to climb up to the Allerdale Ramble, a bridleway.





Steep climb
On reaching the bridleway, there is pleasant cycling on the (relative) level, until reaching the steep and rocky descent by Castle Crag.



At the end of the descent, it is time for a welcome refreshment stop at the café in Grange, before heading off up the road for the final bridleway section below Cat Bells.






*Saturday – “The Caldbeck Round”*
As we were now into the weekend, it was time to venture off the standard four OS maps of the Lake District into the hills of the north. I parked the car at the end of the road east of Applethwaite (the pot holes were big enough to be potentially car destroying for the unwary). Already there were plenty of people out getting ready to climb Skiddaw. My route was shared with them only for a few hundred metres, then I was on my own.





Looking south onto Lakeland
Turning the corner into Glenderterra a beautiful valley opens up, heading into the (almost) wilderness.





High above Glenderterra
After some kilometres, Skiddaw House (YHA) is reached, and then it’s time to head out east towards Mosedale via moorland single track.







You wouldn’t believe it was the Lake District
From Mosedale, roads lead north until the mining tracks of the Caldbeck Fells are reached.





Mosedale Common
These make their way westwards (and upwards) before the inevitable fast descent to Fell Side where the road is rejoined briefly. A bit more moorland track (and climbing) lead to Longlands and more road.





Mining scenery




Quiet roads
The final leg of the route heads south east alongside Dash Beck, with a big climb up beside Dash Falls (which are not too spectacular given the recent prolonged dry spell).





The road up to Dash Falls




Dash Beck from above the waterfalls
Once over the watershed, there is a very fast (and welcome this late in the day) descent to under Skiddaw House, a short climb up to the Youth Hostel, and then a few kilometers back along Glenderterra. This last section is done in steadily increasing rain, which doesn’t quite get strong enough to wash out the dust of a day in the saddle. While there were walkers out-and-about, this was certainly a better option for avoiding the crowds than a weekend day in Borrowdale!


----------



## Old jon (27 Jun 2016)

On the little patch of West Yorkshire I ride around, the weather has been incredibly good for the last ten or twelve days. Got to ride in it, not difficult at all. So off I went, via Holbeck and through Hunslet to Cinder Bridge and the climb to John O’ Gaunts. Same old same old, but I will vote for the exercise. Woodlesford and Swillington, Garforth missing the cliff, along to the enormous roundabout that crosses the M 1. It is such a long way around that from the A 642 to the A 656. About halfway along that to Peckfield Bar there is a left turn to Micklefield, always worth a ride along a flat stretch of road . . .



Riding north out of Micklefield my left shoe started groaning a bit. I hope it was the shoe and not the wearer, involuntary human groaning gets you stared at. Then a new rattle started, so I had to investigate. Turns out to be the rear light, a Cateye Volt 50, the quick release bit on the light itself had come loose. I needed a 1.5mm Allen key to tighten it up, or maybe 1.25mm and the smallest I carry is 2.0. Thankfully, while the two bits are together the screw cannot unscrew fully, or at least it didn’t today.

The return leg of the ride had no surprises, the slightly up and downery of the road to Lotherton gates, turn left for Aberford, and a right and left to take me to Barwick, on to Scholes and the Boot Hill flier. Thirty and a half miles of good riding and I reached home with a grin plastered across my face.

That tiny box of tricks on the bars provided this, isn't it clever?


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jun 2016)

A welcome end to 5 days/nights of commuting this morning, I've tried to vary the route recently but have yet to find one that I consider a viable day to day alternative, ho hum. The Boardman CX Team passed the 3000 miles barrier on the way home today, pretty sure I bought it in February 2015 so not bad going, and the vast majority of those miles have been commuting.
A brief ride this PM after waking up, popped into town to sort out some of the house moving details on the Brompton. Surprised how hot and sweaty you get riding in 'civvies' compared to proper cycling jersey.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jun 2016)

Mate made a short video of the Avalon Sunrise 400 km Audax that we rode last weekend ....


View: https://youtu.be/O4f7C_JGfvo


----------



## i hate hills (27 Jun 2016)

A hilly and somewhat windy 7 miles fitted snugly into that window that is finished work and tea time. Work getting in the way , just have to try to get out as and when time permits. Ride safe everyone....Mike.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jun 2016)

A short one late this afternoon. A loop with Mrs Dave out from Laignes





Out past cereal fields and vines, a few Charolais cattle about. From Marcenay we headed to Grizelles and back to Laignes. I redid the route to Grizelles, but then went on to Nicey, which was nice.




This is the war memorial.

The sky was threatening, though nothing came of it










https://www.strava.com/activities/622662246#kudos


----------



## mark st1 (27 Jun 2016)

Spartak said:


> Mate made a short video of the Avalon Sunrise 400 km Audax that we rode last weekend ....
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/O4f7C_JGfvo




Cool video those tunnels look pretty epic.


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Jun 2016)

Not got around to reporting lately. Did a nice 30 miler to avoid as much of the football as possible. Weather improved over the ride, which made a pleasant change, even saw a shadow at the end !! The little adjustments I made to my cleats have made a difference and my left foot was fine over the ride. The SDP's have certainly improved my climbing, so worth the effort so far.






https://www.strava.com/activities/622815761


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Not got around to reporting lately. Did a nice 30 miler to avoid as much of the football as possible. Weather improved over the ride, which made a pleasant change, even saw a shadow at the end !! The little adjustments I made to my cleats have made a difference and my left foot was fine over the ride. The SDP's have certainly improved my climbing, so worth the effort so far.
> 
> View attachment 133193
> 
> ...




That Shirley Williams eh? She keeps you pedalling!


----------



## Donger (27 Jun 2016)

On holiday in Holland for the week. Arrived by ferry today. There can surely be nobody who has ever had their first sight of the Hook of Holland and the outer approaches to the port of Rotterdam and not thought to themselves "_Good grief! Look what we have done to this planet_".... Grim in the extreme. Then spent a morning driving along clogged six lane motorways in the drizzle, my wife feeling really ill and me still not feeling completely well after being off the bike for 3 weeks with a virus. To be honest, I wasn't expecting much from the cycling this week, either, as I like my hills and my road cycling, and everything over here looked really tame and sanitised. I'd only booked a holiday in Holland instead of France to avoid the European Thuggery Championships and it felt like I'd made a mistake. Got to our cottage on a water park in Giethoorn just as it started to pour down. Not a good start.

And then something miraculous happened. The sun finally came out, and I grabbed a chance to nip out for an hour to explore some of the local lanes around the water park where we are staying. Just a quick 13.5 miles today:




Thought I'd leave Giethoorn for tomorrow, so I hung a left along the canal bank and just kept going until I got to a canal T junction at Steenwijk, and I followed the next canal (the "Halfwegsdiep") for a couple more miles before turning for home when I got to this bridge (in the absence of any other prominent landmarks):




This was actually a minor road, not a cycle path, for most of its length but you'd never have guessed it. Shared it with one solitary roller-blader and two walkers ... plus a flock of geese and an oyster-catcher that I nearly ran over (surely a first?):




On the way back I stopped a few times to take pictures of the outskirts of Giethoorn on the other side of the canal. This was the local church, with an interesting wooden bell tower:




And some of the other bits looked not unlike the Norfolk Broads:




It might be pan flat around here, but I've a feeling there are plenty more lovely quiet little country lanes to explore, not just sanitised cycle paths at the sides of the main roads. Turning one corner, I had my first taster of the famous full-on headwinds that you just can't dodge in these parts, and I think there might be plenty to keep me interested. I may actually have landed on my feet here. I'll keep you posted.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Jun 2016)

Nice steady twenty pence commute today and instead of turning off in Cottenham went straight through in to Cambridge via Histon and Impington;didn't want to go too hard as I've picked up a sore throat and one of those pathetic coughs.

Only downer this morning was seeing a dead Barn Owl on the side of the road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/623186681


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jun 2016)

Woohoo!
Excuse off topic but Won a pair of Schwalbe Durano's which will do nicely next winter


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jun 2016)

5.75 Miles down to the shops to do some shopping on the shopper. Nice warm day with a bit of a breeze and threat of rain, but it didn't happen. I rode through East Hagbourne and they still have their Billy Wagglestick themed scarecrows out and about in the village, below its the three witches from The Scottish play they are standing round a cauldron.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Jun 2016)

We had to wait for the rain to go this morning, and once it did we left Laignes heading for Marcenay. Through the village, roses everywhere. Then wee made our way to the small village of Larrey, again full of roses and also ladies with baguettes under their arms. A women had driven out from Chatillon I assume to give them their bread. We stopped in the village 'centre'









On through various other small places until we ended up in a village called Vix, the river Seine ran through and there was a beautiful mill house








We had to double back on ourselves as we'd hit the main road. We ended going to St Columb sur Seine where we saw a nice family in their garden




We then had to stop to photograph a topical sign....




In Chattilon we stopped for a drink at a bar, but they weren't selling food. 

We bought a few bits from the bakery and rode off to find a quiet spot. Unfortunately our route to the quiet spot involved 3km on a busy road, but it was freshly surfaced.

We ate lunch by the river at a deep pool just below the old dismantled bridge. Pastry eaten we set off again. After half a mile we had to pull up a really steep one for half a mile. I reckon 16% at its best. This was in Ampilly le sec. There was a beautiful chateau, but it we didn't stop as it wasn't at the top of the hill, we'd have never got going again!

A hop over a busy road and then it was super quiet roads all the way home
















Only 36.5 miles. It felt like more. That'll be the lumps!

https://www.strava.com/activities/623455178


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Jun 2016)

You'll be flying up long rd when you get back after that


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2016)

Yesterday was a spin on Zwift for 16 miles. Today was a test run on my new Boardman FS Pro MTB. Wow, I've never ridden a decent full suspension, it just flies over the rough stuff. Quick blast up the Peak Forest canal, and back via Middlewood Way as the canal had quite a few walkers. About 15.5 miles.


----------



## i hate hills (28 Jun 2016)

Different route today ....not much in the way of wind which made a change from yesterday. The rain that was forecast failed to appear which was a bonus. This getting my ride in before tea time is great. Kids are grown up now and can look after themselves so dont need to wait till missus comes home to keep an eye on them. Breaking myself in gradually i knocked out 9 mile on the MTB. Going to keep this level up for a few more rides then up it when the time is right. Really enjoying being back in the saddle. Ride safe... Mike.


----------



## Buck (28 Jun 2016)

A look at the weather forecast last night showed that it was likely to be the best evening of the week so after taking Buck juniors and friend to Scouts I got home and donned the lycra!!

Up out of the village and onto the Sovereign crossroads. The roads were definitely quieter with the England game on and at this point i decided to head out on what is generally a one hour route door to door.

Following the A629 all the way through to Hoylandswaine roundabout it has a great few inclines and downhill stretches to compensate. At this point I was going well - the sun on my back always makes me go faster!!

At the roundabout it was straight back down the road but then taking a left and heading around Ingbirchworth reservoir before heading up Horn Lane onto the tops then another uphill on Boradstone Road (nice and straight but blindingly into the sun!) before heading down back into the village and home.





https://www.strava.com/activities/622845759

As it happened, I missed the first half of the England game, took my shower in the second half and wished I'd stayed out longer by the time the final whistle came!


----------



## Goonerobes (28 Jun 2016)

Fortunately I had the choice of when to work & when to ride today so I chose a morning ride as rain was due this afternoon (& arrived bang on schedule).

It wasn't the warmest of summer mornings & long sleeves were definitely the order of the day, even at 10am as I set off on one of my regular midweek sorties up to Redlynch in the north of the New Forest & back home again for a 31.2 mile round trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/623350015


----------



## Donger (28 Jun 2016)

Day 2 in Holland. Two rides from Giethoorn today, the first a 22 miler mid day ride down to Vollenhove and back along a mixture of traffic free cycle paths and traffic free roads. The second was just a little 6.5 mile spin along the canal bank to the neighbouring village of Dwarsgracht and back just before the sun went down. First stop, the little village of Sint Jansklooster:




Then down some lovely quiet little lanes past more thatched cottages than I've seen before in a lifetime. This was near Moespot, just outside Vollenhove:




The roads really were that empty. When I got to Vollenhove I got a litttle lost, and must have spiralled my way around the whole town before finding the quaint old part. Cobbled streets everywhere. Felt like I was riding one of the Flanders Classics.
Vollenhove:




Eventually found the old town area by focussing in on the church tower:











Then back down the same quiet lanes, retracing my steps to Giethoorn:




When I got back, I found that Mrs Donger had dragged herself out of her sick bed and was on the patio, reading a book. I did a bit of stalking from among the rushes opposite:




The only down side today was, when crossing a causeway across a big lake, I was constantly pelted by swarms of mozzies that hit me in the face like someone was chucking sand at me. Had to deep clean my beard when I got home!
Just time this evening for a second ride, along the canal bank into Dwarsgracht and back. A lovely little haphazard collection of canal side thatched cottages:



Great little place (with a nice looking pub just half a mile further on, too):




Really getting my mojo back now, after three weeks out with a virus. Good job, too. I've got another 100km audax coming up soon. Some great wildlife spotted today, too. A marsh harrier, a great big hare and several storks. Having a great time. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Jun 2016)

Twenty pence commute again today but this time turned off in Cottenham to go via Lanbeach,Waterbeach and Fen Ditton;then turned off again to come in to work via Airport way in to Cherry Hinton.

Bit chilly this morning and took a bit of warming up.

Rubbish pic from Grunty Fen looking back to Ely(you can just make out the cathedral).






https://www.strava.com/activities/624263574


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Jun 2016)

A couple of days ago now went out, did some hills round Bollington and Rainow and on the way back through Prestbury saw this, reminding me of holidays in Portugal




And later at the ride's end this one, love the cheeky little baby owl lower down




Not much chance of a ride today, it's hissing it down.


----------



## Old jon (29 Jun 2016)

The rain started as I left the house. And stayed with me all around the shortened ride. That might teach me to shut up about how good the weather has been . . .

The ride started, as ever, by visiting Holbeck, which puts me on the towpath at Office Lock, to ride to Viaduct Road. That rain was _cold_. I usually raise a sweat riding up Cardigan Road, even in winter, but not today. Through Headingley to the Ring Road at Lawnswood and it was not the most fun ever. The grey cell must have been working overtime, turn right at the lights to ride through Adel, cross King Lane to ride on towards Eccup village, through the village, such as it is, and around Eccup reservoir, carrying on to reach the A 61. Turn right, back towards Leeds, and then left at Alwoodley Gates traffic lights onto Wigton Lane, which takes you to Shadwell via Slaid Hill. Before Main Street starts dropping too far, turn right onto Gateland Lane and follow that to the A 58.



Inevitably, this takes me on to my consolation descent of Boot Hill, yet again, and the trip across central Leeds to reach home 21.6 soggy miles after leaving.

And a map to illustrate bicycle swimming.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jun 2016)

Today's tandem ride was along the canal de Borgogne from Tanlay to Tronchoy.
There were big, fluffy clouds, some dark, but it was a dry day that improved.
At Tronchoy we stopped for a picnic. Mrs Dave nodded off, I went and made friends with the locals




She was a nice old girl, and she enjoyed a scratch.....




Once my beloved awoke we returned to riding through a few lanes, then a return to the canal. The weather was improving...




Along the banks there were wildflowers galore




After we took some pics Jo found herself at the front of the bike... "I may as well try it"
After about 5 failed attempts and many expletives we were off, for at least 5 yards! She was killing herself laughing. She decided there and then that she was happy in the back row. So was I!
Coming in to Tanlay we saw a great tree stump





In the village there is an avenue of trees leading to a chateau




It was beautiful as you can see. What could be nicer? We went through the first arch that you can see, and we looked left





The first bit had been the gatehouse !
The stable block was huge too. The chateau was surrounded by a moat, there were hefty carp in there.




We rode away down the drive pretending it was our own estate. Not sure I could afford the gravel for the drives!

https://www.strava.com/activities/624500873


----------



## gbb (29 Jun 2016)

Day off in lieu today, rain is forecast about lunchtime so its straight out this morning...
Peterborough, Head west to Elton, Wansford, Kings Cliffe, Blatherwyke, Bulwick, Southwick, Fotheringhay, Elton and back.
34 miles. Half a dozen Red Kite, one buzzard sat on a gate no more than 10ft away as I trundled past, several goldfinches, one yellowhammer etc etc.
One completely uneccessary breakfast at a cafe, egg on toast, bacon, beans and fried tomatoes with a mug of tea...£3...be rude not to eh.
Bit breezy bit beat the rain. Very good.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jun 2016)

After yesterday's 32 miles I fancied a shorter pedal, and judging by the weather forecast that would be best. Noticeably cooler today and quite breezy too. No route in mind, so headed towards St Anne's hill. Had a wildlife incident, ran over a squirrel. We both did the 'after you, no, after you' thing and then the little bugger ran under my front wheels before disappearing into a Bush. Hope he was ok...
Ended up doing Chetsey and Walton, started raining 6 miles from home, so ended up a rather damp 21 miles.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jun 2016)

A horrible wet ride to the cinema today to see a film that was disappointing to say the least. And a blustery ride back, 5.75 miles on the hybrid. No photos today 'cos the weather was pants.


----------



## Jon George (29 Jun 2016)

Old jon said:


> The rain started as I left the house. And stayed with me all around the shortened ride. That might teach me to shut up about how good the weather has been . . .


That's one long paddle!


----------



## Donger (29 Jun 2016)

Holland, Day 3. 23.6 miles. A bit of a ride of two halves today. All the sightseeing in the first hour and most of the miles in the second one. I was actually looking for a cycle path heading East through Giethoorn so I could head off via quiet lanes to Meppel, the biggest town around here, but I missed my turn. Ended up in the most amazing little warren of canals and shared foot/cycle paths among all the thatched cottages of old Giethoorn.




These were the only shots I could get without boatloads of Japanese tourists in them!




I don't know if I was meant to, but I managed (very cautiously) to ride over most of these little bridges. Didn't want to put on a comedy show for the Japanese.




It just goes on for miles like this: 










Spent the best part of an hour there, so had to sprint to get any miles in. Turned wet and windy, and the route wasn't that photogenic anyway, except for the causeway across a couple of lakes on the way to Meppel, by which time it was tipping down. By the time I got to the outskirts of Meppel, it was time to turn around, so I gave up and sprinted off into the teeth of a Souwester for about 6km before turning northwards towards Blauwe Hand and Giethoorn. After all that into-the -wind stuff I was cream crackered ... a bit like these young fellas I came across on the way:



A bit of a storm rolling in right now. Hope that's not the end of the decent weather .... I'm hoping to get out for another 20-30 miler in the morning. Happy riding, everyone. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## gavgav (29 Jun 2016)

What a paltry month June has been for cycling. I was in danger of this being my lowest monthly total in 2016, so dragged myself out after work, with a small abatement in the incessant monsoon that Shropshire has experienced this month. Wish I hadn't bothered.

Set out in sunshine, but extremely strong and gusty winds, along the cycle paths to Heathgates and then splashed my way along the flooded and muddy old canal path to Uffington.

Out onto the road to Upton Magna, climbed up East Haughmond hill and then took the lanes back round to Upton Magna, which were as badly flooded as in the height of the last Winter 

Bumped my way along the Pelham Rd, to Berwick Wharf, before battling the wind to Atcham and then it started to pour down with rain again for the 3 miles back home, meaning I was drenched and the bike is as dirty as it was in Winter.

Sun came out just as I got home 

18.1 miles to drag the monthly mileage up to 128, probably about half of what I would have wanted to do in June.

The weather forecasters tell us that July is going to be just as bad......roll on September when I depart the UK for a week!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jun 2016)

gavgav said:


> What a paltry month June has been for cycling. I was in danger of this being my lowest monthly total in 2016, so dragged myself out after work, with a small abatement in the incessant monsoon that Shropshire has experienced this month. Wish I hadn't bothered.
> 
> Set out in sunshine, but extremely strong and gusty winds, along the cycle paths to Heathgates and then splashed my way along the flooded and muddy old canal path to Uffington.
> 
> ...


Have a like for getting out. Shame about getting soaked though.

I don't know if you noticed the marks on the road on the way to Berwick Wharf - I think they might be planning to repair/resurface in the not too distant future.


----------



## gavgav (29 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Have a like for getting out. Shame about getting soaked though.
> 
> I don't know if you noticed the marks on the road on the way to Berwick Wharf - I think they might be planning to repair/resurface in the not too distant future.


Not before time! Another set of roadworks though, it's almost impossible to drive or ride anywhere in Shrewsbury at the moment without encountering them!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2016)

A nice 11.5 mile pre work shakedown on the Pollard i recently finished , nice and dry for a change with blue skies as well .

Normal loop of up the mad mile along to Mears Ashby (stopped en route to adjust rear mech) now all 6 gears are operational i carry on towards Earls Barton , Grt Doddington and back into the boro .

All in all well worth the effort and longest ride to date on the Pollard and its first on the open road .


----------



## Crandoggler (30 Jun 2016)

Nothing special. 

Just a 15 mile ride out after a somewhat poor TT effort the night before. Bike looks nice with the new wheels though. 







https://www.strava.com/activities/623309524


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jun 2016)

Swifter than I thought ride in on the Helium this morning again down 20p road and in to the city through Histon and Impington.

Didn't feel to great this morning with a fuzzy head although the cough and sore throat seems to be going;some inhaling with the menthol crystals must have helped.

https://www.strava.com/activities/625323139

Should have stretsched it for another 7kms to do the Strava distance total but will do that on the way home later.


----------



## Old jon (30 Jun 2016)

Jon George said:


> That's one long paddle!



Yup, I used to enjoy paddling too.


Before I learnt to swim.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2016)

Day before yesterdays ride. Late as usual..
As I hadn't got in from w*rk until 02:00, I arranged for some mates to arrive at my place at 09:00, so I could get a few minutes more sleep before heading out for an off road ride to Salcey Forest.
The direct route across the River Nene and the Washlands is blocked at the moment due to erosion work, so we had to take the longer way around. We still ended up riding through the construction site, but no-one seemed to mind. 






The team..











Once we reached Salcey, we had a bit of a play in one of the less frequented parts for a while before going to the cafe for coffee and cake. One of the chaps had to head home from here as time was getting on. The other three of us had a bit more time to spare so took the field route via farm tracks and bridleways towards Quinton and the home.

A great ride, not as muddy as expected, but still enough to have to hose the bike, and legs down when I got home.






31 miles, with good friends in sunny weather, for a great change!
An hour or so after we got back, it precipitated it down quite heavily, so our timing, unusually, was excellent.

https://www.strava.com/activities/623416532


----------



## Old jon (30 Jun 2016)

That’s better! I tend to ride happier when the rain holds off, I bet I am not alone on this one. Thirty one point two miles in the dry today, along a route I have ridden a few times since I bought the bike a year ago today.

The river has to be crossed at some stage, this morning I crossed on Crown Point Bridge, reached via the Jack Lane approach to Holbeck. Past the bus station and along the three Rs of Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road, OK there are six Rs in that list, to the Clock at Oakwood. I am slowly improving at climbing Boot Hill, so I keep telling myself, and once I turn right at the lights just past the crest my breathing has just about subsided to normal. That is Red Hall Lane, which leads to Skeltons Lane and a left turn onto one of the Thorner Lanes that we seem to have a few of. Through the village, up Church Hill and onto Bramham Road.



Before reaching the village proper, turn left onto West Woods Road and ride all the way to Wetherby. The river was quite a bit higher than usual, there must have been some rain yesterday. An easy decision to return along the A 58, it is some time since I have ridden up through Scarcroft village, a long uphill from where the railway bridge once was at the bottom of Bardsey. Still a stiff climb though. Reward arrives in a quick fling down that hill again, and back across the river to home.

A map, wonder if I can remove the white arrow in the black circle in the green shape?


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Jun 2016)

Short utility ride on the Brompton this morning as I was very close to riding 500 miles this month. 7.2 miles made this month's total 500.4 miles, biggest month yet.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2016)

Hatton Locks the destination, 50 miles the journey. After yesterdays rain it was nice to get up this morning to sunshine, but it was the stiff breeze that I could have done without, made the ride hard and slow. My usual scenic ride out to Hatton, and I made the mistake of not warming up properly at the start of the ride, just flat out into that breeze from the start, I paid for that a couple of miles down the road, I had to back of for a few miles as I had a few complaints from my chest, once I'd given it a couple of miles to settle down it was fine. I decided on a shorter ride home, right into firs lane and onto the main road, across to Temple balsall and onto Balsall common and then my usual route home. Not one of my finest rides but it was fun and it was nice to get out of the house, I'd spent a lot more time in the house than usual this week, my Yoga class was cancelled due to the instructor picking up an injury plus time waiting in for the man who's been doing some work in the house for me.


----------



## Freds Dad (30 Jun 2016)

A tour of the Cheshire lanes...... again and if I can work out how to upload the map I will but until then

https://www.strava.com/activities/625636910/


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jun 2016)

Long ride home today via Saffron Walden,didn't quite end up how I planned it but still got some hillier bits in.

Little stop at Bicicletta at Saffron Walden for a good espresso and cake(natch).

Felt it today(148kms in total) but still a good average so pleased with that,just need to do some more hill reps.

https://www.strava.com/activities/625725749


----------



## Donger (30 Jun 2016)

Day 4, Holland. Really struck gold today. Decided to head off to the West through the marshes of the national park that I am staying in near Giethoorn. About a mile down the road, at Dwarsgracht, the road stopped and became a foot/cycle path only until the village of Jonen. More little wooden bridges to be crossed, and the lovely sight of a stork's nest on a pole outside the village.




This was followed, joy of joys, by a little ferry. Don't know what it is about ferries, but knowing I'm going to go on one always lifts my spirits instantly. I ignored Chris de Burgh's advice and paid the ferryman before he got me to the other side. If assessed on a cost versus distance basis, this was probably the most expensive ferry trip I'll ever take. As it was, though, it only cost 1 Euro 10 cents....... albeit to travel just three times the length of the ferry! Had to stop and ring a bell to attract the ferryman across the canal.




I attempted to strike up a conversation with the ferryman, but quickly realised after saying good morning and asking how much it was, that I'd used up two of my five Dutch phrases in quick succession. As I didn't need to know where to get a beer, and didn't want to talk about football, the linguistic well had well and truly run dry. Unusually for a Dutchman, he didn't appear to know any English, and I was embarrassing myself with my lack of language skills, so after taking one last photo looking back across the canal, I made a swift Brexit.




Carried on across the marshes (full of geese, herons and storks) to the delightful little town of Blokzijl, where I came across another stork's nest on a pole, and watched the youngsters being fed by their parents. At least ten other storks were flying around at the time. When I returned with Mrs Donger later in the day, we sat watching Junior flapping his wings and jumping up and down, clearly about to fledge in the next day or so.




Blokzijl had been just a name on a map before I got there, but I have to say it was the prettiest little place I have found in three visits to Holland so far.



After Blokzijl, I wasted a few minutes heading off into a stiff Souwester along a dull cycle path alongside a main "N" road. Apart from the surprise finding of a vineyard of all things (where I later came back and bought a rather nice, though expensive, bottle of white wine and some lovely strawberries) there is little to be enjoyed on some of these main roads around here. Flat, straight and rather featureless on the whole. And when you are heading into the wind, it can be brutal. I was fortunate enough to have a following wind on my return journey for about 6 miles, doing a steady 20mph with absolute ease.




I'm not actually sure I would want to tour through Holland, using such cycle paths .... I'm just glad to be based in a national park full of quiet little lanes and villages full of thatched houses and barns. As soon as I recognised a place name on a signpost, I turned off and headed back home through the marshes. So long as you have a local map showing the information points ("knooppunts") around the national park it is quite easy to get around by just following directions to the next numbered point. This really would be an excellent centre for a family cycling holiday that I wouldn't hesitate to recommend to any of you who have kids.




I'm normally a committed helmet wearer, and certainly wouldn't try to encourage anyone not to be ... but it all feels so safe around here that I have gone lidless all week so far without a care in the world. Lovely to feel a breeze on your bonce for once.




I'm actually getting a bit concerned now, as I haven't been out of the big ring or seen a hill all week. When I get back home, am I going to feel like Tim Peake after six months in space? Will just have to keep pedalling as much as I can and hope I don't lose any conditioning. Just 20.6 miles today. Happy cycling everyone. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Buck (30 Jun 2016)

Having got my chores completed this morning, Mrs Buck gets in from work and asks if I was going for a bike ride this afternoon? Well, it would have been rude not to!

Once out of the village, I headed west down into New Mill as I wanted to have another go at the Jackson Bridge climb up the Sheffield Road. I'd got myself into a nice steady rhythms, typically for me on hills quite slow, but moving! Another (slimmer and taller!) cyclist went past me at a good pace on his Cannondale Synapse. I wasn't jealous (of his physique or his bike) at all, honest...

At the top of the hill a right turn had me exposed to the wind, much stronger than I'd been expecting and so, there was nothing else for it but to dig in and keep pedalling. Over the next crossroads and more of the same before a left turn took me up the last of the hill and a long descent past Winscar reservoir to Dunford Bridge.

Turning left I then headed up Brook Hill Lane which has a steep section and I was conscious of a car holding back due to the narrow road and poor visibility so, I pushed a little harder and was rewarded with a new PB of 1:31, bettering my previous effort by over 12 seconds 

Through Carlecotes then onto Millhouse Green, Thurlstone and into the outskirts of Penistone.

Heading past Scout Dike and Ingbirchworth reservoirs and up Horn Lane, again battling the wind. At the junction I normally turn right and head for home but as I had a little more time I decided I'd head straight on and head home the longer way. As I headed onto Brown's Edge Road, the wind was full in my face almost stopping me in my tracks for a second. A gritting of teeth and change of gears and I grinded on and through - I was just glad it wasn't raining!

Oops had I tempted fate as I then felt a few drops of rain and the sky was certainly looking moody.





Turning right and heading up the cheeky chicane then a nice run in home and avoided the rain in the end.

The wind took a little enjoyment away from today's ride but it stayed dry and some enjoyable challenges on the ride. Also nice to be out for more than an hour and put a few more miles in.







https://www.strava.com/activities/625639619

22.7 miles and 1900ft of climbing


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jun 2016)

Commuting miles as is usual in the week, however today I managed to be ready well ahead of my usual time so I set out early and took the long way in to work. The route was through Condover, Pitchford, Acton Burnell and Cressage before turning back north through Wroxeter and onwards to work.

The traffic was relatively light on the A49 which is always good but busier than I'm used to on the minor roads until I'd passed Acton Burnell, from where I had the lanes mostly to myself down to Cressage.

The rest of the way wasn't overly busy either with minimal bad driving unlike the last few days where I've had more than my fair share of close passes.

We had a manic last hour at work and trying to get the rush of orders packed and sent out meant I was 20 minutes late getting away. I took my normal route back and had an uneventful ride home, mostly against the wind so I couldn't rush too much.

28 miles for the round trip at a pleasing 13.9 mph average.





A nice bucolic scene on the way to Wroxeter. I'm lucky to have views like this on my commutes.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jun 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/626023541/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB

The third instalment of the Mettricks social Sky rides tonight. I've created a monster. The moaning and whinging about how _some _people would have taken a different route here, or there or somewhere, started, and it was too quick for some, too slow for some etc. This isn't one I get paid for, so I can't be arsed. I'll palm it off on to one of the other smart arses from now on.

It was mostly fun though (too many cooks spoiling the broth).














All good.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jul 2016)

Last night's ride

Wanted to have a go at the clubs 10 mile time trial

The start is located just beyond Chertsey, went over there with a bit of a hill to warm me up.
There were a few spots of rain, but fortunately these did not amount to anything

The couse I have tried, not as part of a TT, goes up Fancourt, through the tree linne route, then across Chobham Common to the roundabout, and the across to a loop around Valley End, then rejoin the original route to the start.
The course is not very flat and has a steep little hill half a mile from the end. There are over 500 feet of climbing.

So I went off like a hammer and tongs and had to ease off a little. Managed to get about 4 miles down before anyone passed me, immediately then was passed by another - who passed the first guy too. Two more passed me before then end!

Gave it a hard go, managed a time of 32 mins 05 sec. That was tough, and of course I was going a fair bit harder than my only other TT, 25 miles.
Probably could have managed my effort better. This was slightly better than when I tried the course on my own. There was a bit of wind.

Took a few minutes to recover chatted to some of the familiar and not so famliar faces and home again

Here is the TT
https://www.strava.com/activities/625922570

And the journeyover and back
https://www.strava.com/activities/625922498
https://www.strava.com/activities/625922573


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jul 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Last night's ride
> 
> Wanted to have a go at the clubs 10 mile time trial
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jul 2016)

Yesterday was a cycling disaster. 2.5 miles in on the tandem and spokes were dropping out of the rear wheel, newly fixed I might add! A return home made it 5 miles! The rest of the day was spent doing stuff and nonsense, but also getting the wheel fixed, and Mrs Daves road bike fixed. She knocked it over with the tandem the other day and the derallieur hanger screws were knackered.
Once home I did this short 10 miler

https://www.strava.com/activities/625735519

Today we went out on road bikes as I don't trust the tandem! Down to Grizelles, where we had the spoke trouble, over the river and on to Nicey. It was.





Out of the village I could spy a hill, Jo didn't see it for a while. 'Oooh, a hill' she said. She wasn't wrong either! It was never super steep but it went on and on. She did really well, just spinning steady. A decent into Cruzy le Chatel and straight up again, rounding a steep hairpin. It undulated for a bit




Culminating at the top of another hill





So the first 10 and a quarter miles had been lumpy. We crossed the main road and entered the forest de Gland. It was lovely.




The only thing missing was wild boar.
A fairly flat return to Laignes. Jo went home, I carried on for a bit and got hammered in a stiff headwind.










https://www.strava.com/activities/626406511


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2016)

After yesterday's job my hamstrings feel like piano wire so a quick ride to loosen them up..it seems to have worked!!
Only a quick 6 miles but I only had what I was wearing so no drink or repair kit..


----------



## Old jon (1 Jul 2016)

A bit of a shower before I set off this morning, and a few spots decorated the ride here and there. July has started well.

Little to say about the bit of Holbeck I ride through. The roadworks have gone, not much traffic at the time I ride through, not much of anything at all. But it is an easy approach to Office Lock and the towpath to Viaduct Road. The series of rises to the Ring Road at Lawnswood still take a bit of effort, and then I turned left after crossing the Ring Road and climbed all the way to the top of Cookridge.



A bit of downhill follows, then the left turn for Otley and the two chest heaving efforts to pass the airport and reach the A 658, where I turned right for a well earned full descent of Pool Bank. Left out of the village and along the valley road, wind in my face, to Otley, where I refuelled the aged body and set off back along the Leeds Road, A 660, uphill again, all the way back to Headingley, and finish the 31.1 miles of the ride going home via Kirkstall, the towpath, and the bit of Hunslet called Leathley Road. Thoroughly enjoyable.

Hardly a knitting pattern, just a tangle of roads,


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jul 2016)

As I arrived back from my extended ride her ladyship was sat on the front step in the sun, crocheting... Still in cycling gear. "I thought we could go out later" she said. Who am I to argue?
This time we set out on the Montbard road, hilly from the off.




The wind was stiff, once in a while it was in our favour. The highest temp I saw on my Garmin was 28.3°c.




The above pic was taken in the village of Planay. The England football team stayed here during the euros. Pity they didn't stay in Plan B.
Out through more beautiful countryside, passing huge fields of sunflower. Not one in bloom. The cold and wet means that they're another 2 weeks off.













The two stand out birds of the day were Hen Harrier and Black Redstart.

A second lovely ride of the day. She's managed about 2,500 ft of climbing in 40 miles. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/626532783


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2016)

GV Tour de Provence Stage 1

My alarm went at 02:40. Zzzzzzzz. Mrs 26 drove me to catch the bus from the Forest. As we headed south more and more of the sleepy gang got on. Bristol airport arrived but we were confronted with a long, long delay due to a French Air Traffic Controllers’ dispute. Could’ve had extra time in bed……. 
We discharged into hot (35 C) and sunny with 40 bikes to rebuild. Ken set us off in suitably small groups to limit the chaos 40 riders would make on busy roads. Once away from Marseilles fragments of group 5 came past in ones and twos on the first climb as the pressure had been applied early. Other groups merged and split as the ride progressed. The route was busy with traffic for the most part. Antony had an incident on a roundabout. He picked himself up, no harm done. French roundabouts take a bit of getting used to. There were a couple of nice little climbs which were quiet. It was good to get away from traffic even if it is up hill. 
As we rode we found the watercourses to have been severely canalised and plenty of water was flowing after much rain before our arrival. The Rhone was an exception to the canalisation though. Mont Ventoux appeared to our right. That would be our Stage 3 appointment then. Our hotel in Orange was gratefully reached. It had been a very long day with such an early start and the heat had been tough. That does take time to acclimatise to. 69 miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2016)

GV Tour de Provence Stage 2

We headed out of Orange on busy roads to climb from Uchaux. We dropped again the route took us north to cross the Rhone at Bourg Saint Andeol where coffee was taken. The heat was building. The climb from the Rhone valley saw us gain over 500 meters. Up here the scenery was wonderful in this limestone playground. The road was a bit of a roller coaster but took us inexorably to drop off the plateaux to Vallon Pont D’Arc for lunch. Various groups met and parted at the café. Time to hide from the sun under the shades as it was hot. 
Now we were in for a treat as we left lunch behind and began the ride along the Ardeche some 100s of meters above the bottom of the gorge. There were a couple of climbs, the first of which (~200 meters) was steep in places and difficult, not least because the temperatures were over 40 C. Rabbo had had enough and climbed into the support van. Good call. Indeed 5 were in the van at various times today as it was extreme. The views into the gorge were spectacular but one couldn’t touch the steel safety rails. Second degree burns were a big risk. Lots were down in the Ardeche river in canoes having fun and presumably able to cool off in the river. 
After riding along well above the gorge we were able to drop to the river at St Martin d’Ardeche where ice cream was downed. Time was now becoming an issue so yours truly rode at the front to tow the others in the Ken group home on relatively flat but busy roads. It had been a long but stunningly wonderful ride. The key to this one had been to drink and drink and drink and take it easy. 90 miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2016)

GV Tour de Provence Stage 3

The big one was ahead of us today. We left early in an attempt to avoid the heat. Swiss’s group kept the pace very sensible. It’s just a steady ramp from Orange by l’Ouveze to Malaucene where a café was sought by many. With bottles topped up it was straight into the climb of Mont Ventoux. It starts fairly easily but there is a long way to go. Riders were soon in their own personal space just riding as they could. There were some really tough sections of 11-12% which just went on and on. A tandem came past with a “bravo” from me. Those riders just a few yards up the road stayed that far away. No one could drag themselves any faster to increase a gap or reduce it. The heat was building too. Water reserves were being depleted. La Poste came past, then JaJa. A bit later Bjarney shouted encouragement as he went past. Oh to be that bit younger again but hey I’m here to do my little bit. My pace briefly dropped below 4mph but there were sections where <5mph was all I could muster. I wasn’t alone in that. At 4 miles to the summit that implied an hour to go. Yikes that was a bad thought. Then as I emerged from the trees the hairpin bends ahead looked impossible and worse as I looked upwards and to my left the summit appeared just impossibly high still. Avert eyes and just turn those pedals. Photographers were in place and business cards were stuffed into my jersey pockets. There would be time to review those when I got home. And then I was there. Familiar shirts and faces with words of congratulations and handshakes. My first ascent of Ventoux – I’d done it!! Amazing what 2 litres of fluid and determination can achieve. 
There was a general carnival atmosphere at the summit as hundreds of riders basked in the glow of their success. The views were amazing if hazy. Eventually it was time to go so we took to the descent to Sault. I paid my respects at Tommy Simpson’s memorial and took a pic for a German on his way up. Sadly paramedics were working on a heart attack victim in the road as we were requested to slow. Sadly we later learned he didn’t make it. 
The descent after Chalet Reynard to Sault was superbly scenic and not overly fast so it was good to be able to enjoy looking around. At Sault where lunch was taken there were quite a few who were putting off getting on with the ride. I joined AJ’s group but found I wanted to ride so when I saw Thag at the side of the road and he invited me to join in I was towed up to join Adam and Tony. We rode together fairly briskly through some lovely quiet countryside. Indeed it was quiet enough for a cuckoo to be surprised by our presence as he flew within inches of Tony’s front wheel. 
Certainly it had been a day to remember. Beers all round when we got to the Hotel. 95 miles and >10,000 feet of ascent


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2016)

GV Tour de Provence Stage 4

Today was to be another big day. No Ventoux but plenty of climbing was on the menu. Again the heat would be tricky. After a steady leg loosener we climb up onto a limestone plateau to take a rough track through lavender fields. A head wind was causing difficulty as increased our elevation to ride along the high rim around Lac de Sainte Croix. The views over the wonderfully blue lake were memorable. The van was in place to resupply riders before the descent into the little valley at the head of the lake. Here, just after Moustiers Sainte Marie, AJ, Monst, Blue and myself stopped for coffee whilst others went through. That was the group which eventually stayed together for the rest of the day. 
We rounded by the lake side to cross the Gorge de Verdon to climb to Aiguines where most stopped for lunch. Some decided to drop back down to the lake for a swim and what was advertised as an easier route. Others including AJ & Monst’s band began to climb again into a wondrous limestone landscape with big mountains and the deep, deep gorge of Verdon. This was unmissable riding. The climb did go on a bit but it was nicely graded. We even caught Thag’s group taking in the sights and snapping pics. There was a regrouping of us 4 just beyond the summit where Monst rejoined after some van based assistance. 
Now we took on some fairly large rolling hills. Monst was unfortunate to puncture on the way down one of them. The scenery continued to be spectacular. A road on the other side zigged and zagged its way over a massive shoulder in the mountain. Riding a bike here made one feel quite insignificant. Again the heat was upon us so when we spied an ice cream stall at Pont de l’Artuby we stopped to hide in the shade whilst munching ice cream. Scarily folks were bungee jumping off the bridge into the depths of the gorge. No thank you very much. 
We climbed again from the bridge onto a high plateau. The riding was very pleasant through beautiful countryside a lot of which was a French military training ground. The craggy and high limestone was receding behind and as we dropped into another valley Monst’s front tyre was soft. This time a slow puncture. No worries – just pump. 
There was a final big drop through Bargemon which lead eventually to the D54 where we encountered the Furk group taking a route into town in the opposite direction to us. Instead we did a “sting in the tail climb” which then dropped us into Draguignan not far from the hotel. Today’s scenery must rank as one of the all time best on the bike. Absolutely stunning. 95 miles and >10,000 feet of ascent


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2016)

GV Tour de Provence Stage 5

Today was our final bike day. It was fairly windy with it being hindering too. Not what folks wanted after so much riding. The group was big this morning and many didn’t want to ride at the front. The route was easily rolling and fairly pleasant including a lovely stretch along the lakeside at Lac de Carces. There was a general regrouping in Cabasse for coffee. A large group formed and again there was reluctance to ride at the front. Yours truly took up the challenge but there was a stopping of many with no alerts sent forward. So now 4 of us formed up to stop for ourselves at Meounes les Montrieux. Where 2 others were lunching. The Plat du Jour was raw mince with herbs, olive oil and pine nuts. Melt in the mouth lovely. 
After lunch we went straight into a climb. Ouch. Over the top the wind hadn’t relented and AJ had the Med in his thoughts. Soon we were dropping down towards the coast and riding along the seafront at St Cyr sur Mer. We were finished. Bikes to pack and then swimming in the Med (crikey that was cold!). 73 miles


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2016)

Same pair of 2.3k zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jon George (1 Jul 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 133504
> 
> A nice bucolic scene on the way to Wroxeter. I'm lucky to have views like this on my commutes.



I really like this pic!


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2016)

And now for something completely different...
Fitted GP4000s yesterday...
'Im going out for half an hour 
'Dont worry, Ive got some tv to watch'
Some of my thoughts as i was riding along...

Ooh, these are smooth
Aha, theyre 25s not the 23s I just replaced, thats why.
At least its dry, give me a chance to scrub these tyres up (gators are horrible in the wet when new)
That cloud looks a bit ominous 
Hah, i only came out for a spin, look at you you pratt, bombing along...is it these tyres ?..you wish, its the tailwind.
That cloud looks a bit ominous 
Press on, beat those traffic lights...
These tyres really are smooth.
Was that a spot of rain...bugger, Im gonna get wet. Turn round now Colin.
Bugger, Im getting wet.
Bogger...im wet.
Arggh my eyes, that stings.
So much for scrubbing these tyres in.
Not far now, gonna have to give the bike a good drying off.

All of that in 4 miles


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2016)

Excellent stuff twentysix by twentyfive.....it sounded epic.


----------



## Donger (1 Jul 2016)

gbb said:


> Excellent stuff twentysix by twentyfive.....it sounded epic.


Would be nice to see the pictures later, too.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jul 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> GV Tour de Provence Stage 3
> 
> The big one was ahead of us today. We left early in an attempt to avoid the heat. Swiss’s group kept the pace very sensible. It’s just a steady ramp from Orange by l’Ouveze to Malaucene where a café was sought by many. With bottles topped up it was straight into the climb of Mont Ventoux. It starts fairly easily but there is a long way to go. Riders were soon in their own personal space just riding as they could. There were some really tough sections of 11-12% which just went on and on. A tandem came past with a “bravo” from me. Those riders just a few yards up the road stayed that far away. No one could drag themselves any faster to increase a gap or reduce it. The heat was building too. Water reserves were being depleted. La Poste came past, then JaJa. A bit later Bjarney shouted encouragement as he went past. Oh to be that bit younger again but hey I’m here to do my little bit. My pace briefly dropped below 4mph but there were sections where <5mph was all I could muster. I wasn’t alone in that. At 4 miles to the summit that implied an hour to go. Yikes that was a bad thought. Then as I emerged from the trees the hairpin bends ahead looked impossible and worse as I looked upwards and to my left the summit appeared just impossibly high still. Avert eyes and just turn those pedals. Photographers were in place and business cards were stuffed into my jersey pockets. There would be time to review those when I got home. And then I was there. Familiar shirts and faces with words of congratulations and handshakes. My first ascent of Ventoux – I’d done it!! Amazing what 2 litres of fluid and determination can achieve.
> There was a general carnival atmosphere at the summit as hundreds of riders basked in the glow of their success. The views were amazing if hazy. Eventually it was time to go so we took to the descent to Sault. I paid my respects at Tommy Simpson’s memorial and took a pic for a German on his way up. Sadly paramedics were working on a heart attack victim in the road as we were requested to slow. Sadly we later learned he didn’t make it.
> ...



A like doesn't seem quite enough somehow.

Chapeau!


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2016)

I tried to do a metric half century yesterday and gave up on 29.8 mile. I should have made sure of the distance earlier in the ride rather than adding loops nearer home when I was getting slower, wetter and tired. 
It seems that too much rain is much worse than too much wind as I did less miles in June than May but more rides. Only one long ride in the whole month.
I set off before the rain and mostly got drizzled on until I was nearer home. I was so glad to get out for a bike ride and still enjoy the A580 East Lancs Road cycle path though I have lots of variations, loops and extensions to choose from now. I managed to chase a few commuters who'd overtaken me, but I couldn't keep up with any of them for long.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2016)

Just back from a nice early 28 miles on the Pollard, took the following route up the mad mile and headed into the wind towards Sywell,Holcot,Scaldwell,Lamport .







Foxwell was next followed by Loddington ,Broughton,Pytchley , Orlingbury and home against the wind.







Nice ride surprised by the wind but still kept a good average up so pleased really.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Jul 2016)

Like @biggs682 I got out early and boy was it windy. One of those winds were it didn't matter the direction you were heading, it was in your face.

Despite that had one of my fastest rides in a while, a tad over 32 miles at 17.8mph. Sun was shining but was a bit chilly in the shade and a fair few other cyclists out already as well.

https://www.strava.com/activities/627181239


----------



## Glow worm (2 Jul 2016)

Last nights ride- a late one out on the fen around Wicken to look for glow worms. As I got my bike out of the shed, a barn owl flew over the field behind and my wife said - you see, you don't need to go to
Wicken to see wildlife!

This was my second night ride to see glow worms of the 'summer'. Last time I saw none on a cold wet night. Last night was just cold, so I had high hopes.

I knew it would be a good night when I saw one right away, and in a new location too. Then one right in the middle of the path (they do that quite a bit) that I lifted gently into the grass a foot or so away.





Further along, they were more numerous, little pin pricks of green light all along the track. Magical.





















All slightly blurry sadly but you get the drift. Saw 41 glow worms in total. A terrific ride of 15.4 miles. Switched the lights off on the way home and rode by starlight alone until I got to the road. Home on the stroke of midnight - a happy glow worm spotter.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jul 2016)

On a trip to Hong Kong. Not taken any exercise in several days and Saturday was free so I decided to take a ferry out to Lantau (one of the islands) and hire a bike and have a spin.

The favourite way to cook fish here in HK is steamed. That is exactly how I felt on the ride too. It was about 32 degrees and extremely humid.

First is to take the Star Ferry (for the princely sum of about 20p) across the Bay to Hong Kong Island. Then the ferry (the fast one is all of £2) to Lantau. takes about 45 minutes all in. Lantau is almost traffic free and all the locals ride proper BSOs. I managed to find a guy renting decent MTBs. £3.50 for the day. No way was I going to manage the day, I was dripping sweat just walking off the ferry.

Here's the mean machine. It isn't the fanciest of bikes but it was fine for a bit of fun. In the far distance, just visible, is Hong Kong itself





One of the most pleasant rides you can do is go into the hills behind the village to the waterfall. Probably about 300ft of ascent to get to it so I was boiling when I arrived. It said no swimming but I regard that as advisory. Down to the shorts and in I went. My god, it was heaven!

Here I am before I went in






Finally back to the village and the customary lunch shot. Not coffee and cake this time though






Clams with chilli, fried vegetables with garlic, boiled rice. And a cold beer

Completely stupid idea to go cycling in that heat but it was a laugh, I got out and I enjoyed myself


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Jul 2016)

Club ride today so went with the easy group for a ride out to Old Hurst via Earith to Johnsons tea rooms for the stop.

After the strong wind the espresso and lemon drizzle cake was welcome before off back with now a nice tailwind to push us along.

Decided that I was feeling better than I thought I would(have had a bit of a head cold)and needing to get back I did the last stretch solo at my usual pace.

https://www.strava.com/activities/627384934

So that's 314km for the week(with a bit more possibly tomorrow with the better half)and now 5,700 for the year;slowly catching up for the 12,000 yearly total goal.


----------



## Diggs (2 Jul 2016)

Up early and a fairly short spin in the sun! (yes I know!) with the LBS. Just over 20 miles but it was sunny! 
Whisper it quietly but summer may finally be here


----------



## L2XE (2 Jul 2016)

I did my first 50 mile ride. I've only been cycling seriously for about a month so this was a major milestone for me. My place just outside Littlehampton to Rottingdean and back 50.4 miles. The first half was fantastic on the way back 20mph + winds knocked the fun and the average speed down. It was my first time out in proper bib shorts and the only time I've been comfortable for a whole ride.


----------



## smiler1207 (2 Jul 2016)

First proper ride out today that didn't involve me getting to work or getting home from work! Much smoother with my new Schwalbe Marathons on, leisurely pace as I wasn't sure where I was going, may head out into the country next time:
https://www.strava.com/activities/627409037


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jul 2016)

We local toddle today, thunder forecast, not here yet.
Stopped 5 mins from home to say hello to some were calves. Mum's not happy so "on yer bike Mrs M" before you start a stampede.
Did a hilly run today, saw a pensioner on a very nice bike in full BMC kit, couldn't catch him!
Not in a hurry today, a few stops to take in the views and some pics. Cycling is the best stress buster, considering some alternatives, happy riding.


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Jul 2016)

With yet another day of unsettled weather forecast I didn't want to go to far from home so decided to do a reverse of a Test Valley route I enjoyed a few weeks ago, something which in theory should be as good but somehow doesn't always seem that way.

There was more like a March wind than a July breeze blowing as I headed out through Landford & Lockerley to East Tytherley where the first few spots of rain began to fall. Fortunately I was on a tree lined lane at the time so took shelter under a tree & decided to have an early lunch & by the time I'd eaten the shower had passed & without the need for my jacket I continued on through the market town of Stockbridge.

Similar to last week, it looked as though I had again dodged the worst of the rain as the roads suggested some meaty downpours as I headed back & up a couple of gentle cat 4 climbs to Little Somborne, Kings Somborne & Braishfield where it was a case of heading onto a headwind for the journey back to the forest & home.

62.3 miles, metric ton number 19 for the year & a route which was as enjoyable in reverse as it was t'other way round. 

NB: 30 minutes after I arrived home thunder, lightning & torrential rain so perfect timing!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/627454553


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jul 2016)

"Every year its the same, as soon as the Tour de France starts, out come the bloody cyclists ..."

To celebrate the start of the race I headed out into the wind for a gentle morning spin. The first 3rd seemed like a non stop battle into the wind and the legs were really feeling it, but amazingly as soon as I turned away I recovered ! Quite a few other cyclist out and plenty of sun to enjoy, happy days.






https://www.strava.com/activities/627282531


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2016)

It's a new month and time for the latest challenge ride. Once again I had in mind to do an imperial century but with the forecast showing winds gusting into the 30s didn't think that would be much fun. My siblings persuaded me to head for Ludlow again as they are attending another market so south I went.

I didn't want to do exactly the same route as last month so after starting off going the same way to Cardington I headed further east to Longville and climbed over Wenlock Edge from there which is one of the easier climbs. Dropping down the other side to Broadstone I took the more direct and not too hilly way through Tugford and Peaton then followed my nose the rest of the way to Ludlow. It was quite difficult judging the wind direction on this stretch. It seemed to be mostly against me but every now and again it seemed to drop and my speed would suddenly shoot up.

Ludlow was quite busy and needed a bit of care to ride through due to the number of people in the road. I found and chatted to my brother and sister who had made a few sales but it seemed the better part of the crowd hadn't worked their way down to the castle end of the square yet.

I left town via Dinham Bridge and while pausing here to take a photo was accosted by a collie who seemed to think I was his best mate and acted like he'd never been so happy to see anyone else. The owner was quite apologetic.

I followed the rode then bridleway through the Oakly Park estate then after the race course and golf club had wind assistance up the B-road passing Stanton Lacy and Culmington to Seifton Batch for my second crossing of Wenlock Edge. This is another easy way over, being a long but gentle climb.

Over the other side the wind made the riding very easy for a while and I was wafted along to Wall then at speed to Longville where I made the most of it by continuing north-east as long as I could.

Only the bit from Cantlop down to Condover presented difficulty this time as I had to go down a couple of gears to get 13mph down hill. Unlike last time I didn't add any mileage on at the end as the wind was picking up and there were shower clouds rolling in.

Edit to add: It was quite cold out and I needed a fleece on for the first half of the ride. This isn't the summer weather I ordered! 

63.7 miles for the trip at a surprisingly reasonable 13.1 mph average.





Caer Caradoc from the Folly Bank climb





At the top of the climb I liked the light coming through the trees.













A few views of Ludlow





Dinham Bridge and the Castle





Lunch stop





A bit of decoration at Condover Church.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jul 2016)

Saturday crew gathered in Malvern and Upton. 4 today, Steve E., Margaret P-R., Julian H. and little me. Still tired after the GV Tour I was looking for a nice easy one today. Steve called the Trioscape so that would fit nicely. The wind was an issue today so we took the sheltered route on the way out. All good as we chatted our way southwards.

We were fortunate that we were in the cafe when the shower hit. All nice and dry when we headed out for the Hams. The wind was hindering at times but our strategy had worked as we didn't get the worst of it. A pub call meant we returned to Upton and the Swan for a pint. Steve and I returned swiftly enough after that although the last 2 or 3 miles were wind hindered. Good little ride to get tired legs and body going again. 52 miles today


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2016)

First ride of July and I'd a plan to get a banker in for the Half Century Challenge.

Looking out of the window at the sun shining down, I put some sunblock on before heading out in bib-shorts and a short sleeved jersey.
This may have been slightly optimistic.
Yes it was sunny, but where had that wind come from? "Light breeze" said my weather app...

Resisting the temptation to turn round and get another few layers, I decided to get going and the cycling itself would warm me up, wouldn't it? Local roads and then up Leeds Rd to Scholes and the Coronation Tree, then straight up the hill before the downhill run to Barwick, taking a right onto Long lane for the mainly downhill run to Garforth, with a heck of a cross wind on the exposed bits. By the time I'd reached Garforth the wind had conspired to make me think today was probably going to be 50km rather than 50 miles...
From there up the A642 across the M1 and out to Aberford, through the village then up the hill to Lotherton Gates, then Copley Lane out to the Saxton turning and left through the fields and into the village. Straight on and up the hill and onto the B1217 past the Towton Battlefield site and into the village itself.
Big dark clouds were gathering and it was pretty obvious that rain was coming, so I tried upping the pace to keep in front of it, but shortly after turning onto Raw Lane for the run to Ulleskelf it caught me and I pulled into the Kirkby Wharfe turning to put my 'waterproof' lightweight jacket on (more on this later).
Back underway and up into Ulleskelf and through the village, taking Boggart Lane and stopping by a field of poppies for a drink and 5 minutes:










The scene seemed particularly poignant this week.

Back on the bike and through Ozendyke being quite pleased to be maintaining a speed in the high teens, only to get passed by a solo racing snake who made it seem like I was stood still  and into Ryther, taking a right onto Mill Lane to loop around the southern side of the airport towards Church Fenton. Passed a group of 4 or so cyclists stopped atop the bridge over the railway line, who all said hello, and then on to Moor lane between the open fields and with nowhere to hide from the headwind.
Into Church Fenton, passing a guy on a hybrid and over the railway bridge and then the long straight run down to Barkston Ash with still a threat (or more) of rain in the air.
A quick right / left on the main road and back towards Saxton, still into the wind, then retraced my earlier route back past Lotherton Hall and into Aberford.
From there it was @Old jon 's favourite route into Barwick and on to Scholes, still into the blooming headwind. As I reached the descent down to the Coronation Tree the wind and rain really picked up and I was forced to pedal downhill to keep a decent speed up.
Abandoning plans to go the "long way" round to home, I took Leeds Rd straight into the weather. It got vaguely ridiculous at this point as it's only a slight rise through the village before the descent down to Cock Beck, but the wind meant I had to drop onto the small cog at the front to maintain progress. Where on earth had this come from???
Down the hill, pedaling all the way  and as I turned onto local roads for the last mile or so to home the heavens really opened, reminding me that my lightweight coat really is only showerproof...
Having quickly reached a state of maximum moistness there was no point taking shelter so close to home, so I just pushed on and got the ride finished.

*34.29* *miles* (55.18km) in *2hr 26m* at an average of *14.1 mph*, with *1,571ft* climbed. Not quite the ride I'd planned on setting off, but at least that's a metric half century in the bag for this month. 




In keeping with true cycling tradition, within 10 minutes of getting home, the sun was back out and the sky was blue...
Tomorrow looks a much better prospect from a meteorological point of view


----------



## BSRU (2 Jul 2016)

A good 106km yesterday morning with just over 1000m of going up.
Quite a flattish ride apart from the first 9km which had 190m of going up, 21m per km(110 ft per mile) and a straight forward cat 4 after 96km.
Not very warm and a strong breeze, average 20mph apparently.
Even had a short but heavy shower, just before a technical descent, not very good at going down hills and even worse when it's wet.
Always try to use a route where I have a tailwind on the way back home. Managed the last 6km in just under 10 minutes with not that much effort.

Lots of standing water and mud at the start due to overnight rain.






It was very dark just before the rain, the picture doesn't capture how dark it was. Needed the lights from the lorry to see the road surface.





Just as I'm about to go down a "scary for me" descent the rain pours down.





Lots of lovely new tarmac on many of the country tracks I used on the way back.






Started off the recovery with some lovely fruit scones and a large mug of hot tea.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jul 2016)

Yesterday the fragrant MrsP and I upgraded the group set on her road bike( she did most of it, I mainly got in the way) so today was test ride day, so of to Wallingford via, Blewbury and Cholsey, stopped off at the Rides on Air LBS where they kindly tightened the crank with torque wrench and then we had a very nice coffee and lemon drizzle cake in their cafe, before setting off back home. Miraculously all the new components work as they should , neither of us fitted new bike parts before. 17.64 round trip, on cool, dry blustery day.


----------



## Donger (2 Jul 2016)

Holland, Day 6. No ride yesterday, as we drove off around the other side of the Ijsselmeer for the day, so I got out good and early this morning (Saturday) to make up for lost time. Another 31.7 pan flat miles on the clock. As usual, I started the day by reminding myself: "Remember, in this country they drive on the _wrong_ side of the road" ... only to find once again that it didn't matter a damn which side of the road I rode on as I had the roads to myself. Headed off for a big clockwise loop taking in Zwartsluis, Vollenhove and Blokzijl as well as a detour to take in a local windmill and heading back across the marshes so that I could call in at the stork nests again and return via the little ferry I found the other day. I've already posted pictures of most of these places, so I'll show a little restraint this time.
Here's a gratuitous windmill shot instead:




Did a proper tour of Blokzijl this time, as it is my favourite little place around here. Watched boats coming through the locks from the little harbour into the river/canal system for a few minutes (but not before doing a nasty wobble right by the dock edge with potentially comic results).








Stopped off at a nice little cafe called the Eetcafe Sluiszicht by the lifting bridge in the middle of town and sat in the sunshine for a few minutes consuming coffee and apple pie while watching the boats go by.




Then back through the marshes, following my trusty widescreen "Flatnav" back to the little ferry at Jonen. This time there were a couple of other cyclists to share my ferry. Another 1 Euro 10 cents to travel three times the length of the ferry! (But worth it for the unique experience and to avoid a 15 mile detour).




By the time I get my last ride in tomorrow evening, I'll have pretty much covered the whole area around Giethoorn. Once again, in case anyone missed it in my earlier post, I thoroughly recommend the place as a centre for a safe family cycling holiday. We have been staying at the Waterresort Bodelaeke, which is a bit like the lodges at the Cotswold Water Park, and it is an ideal base for seeing Giethoorn and for exploring the marshes or messing about on the water. Still no hills that would register on a spirit level, though. I'll have to put that right as soon as I get home.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2016)

10 miles this day, with a stop at the warehouse with hundreds of bicycles, just to see what was going on. (What was going on was that the owner of said warehouse had no idea it was so full of junk. He had called in recyclers to assess the situation. ) I then resumed my ride after ascertaining there were no pannier racks to be had. Saw but one other cyclist, a regular rider in these parts. Sad, because the weather was sooooooooo nice.
66F
19C
Relative humidity 70%
Winds E7
Barometer 30.13
Overcast, with sprinkles at times.
Good speed for the commuter bike.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2016)

Up and out early again due to waking up after a bad dream and could not get back to sleep. 

No planned route just take it as it comes headed for Wilby up and over Hardwater along to Grendon , Easton Maudit ,Bozest then Harrold ,Carlton with a break at Felmersham.











Then I headed homeward through Odell and discovered it had a castle









Then re be traced my route to the end of the Bozeat straight and carried on to Hinwick ,Irchester and Little Irchester before coming home via the town centre.

All in 32 miles 10 short of my intended total due to various reasons but either way a nice ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jul 2016)

I've just got back from a 10 mile run whilst on the the run I saw a lot of bicyclists on The Ridgeway on road bikes which I thought was odd because its unpaved track, apparently its
*The Lapierre White Roads Classic*, it looks like a lot of fun. I wish I'd known about it before, I would have liked to have done it. I saw one bloke come a cropper over the bars but he was OK.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2016)

132 miles on gravel sounds quite punishing. I also find it quite interesting that the bike I'm fixing up as a gravel bike is a LaPierre.


----------



## Jon George (3 Jul 2016)

Nice little jaunt out west and south of Ipswich (clocked up July's metric half-century in the process). Near Layham, I heard something for the first time: a cornfield crackling in the sun as the ears began to open.)
Assorted pics from the pootle, including the noisy corn:-


----------



## User19783 (3 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> I've just got back from a 10 mile rune whilst on the the run I saw a lot of bicyclists on The Ridgeway on road bikes which I thought was odd because its unpaved track, apparently its
> *The Lapierre White Roads Classic*, it looks like a lot of fun. I wish I'd known about it before, I would have liked to have done it. I saw one bloke come a cropper over the bars but he was OK.




Shift Working is a right pain in the a***e,
I would of liked to ridden that too, 
The drop down from the Ridgeway to Streatley is very fast , with a jump half way down, great on a mtb but on a road bike


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jul 2016)

User19783 said:


> Shift Working is a right pain in the a***e,
> I would of liked to ridden that too,
> The drop down from the Ridgeway to Streatley is very fast , with a jump half way down, great on a mtb but on a road bike



Aye, ridden that many times.


----------



## Firestorm (3 Jul 2016)

Cracked the next milestone, 50.7 miles !
Usual route through Barling , Rochford and Canewdon , into a bit of a breeze when heading west. Decided to got to Battlesbridge and have a quick glug from my bottle and stuff an individual malt loaf down my throat.
Even had time to take a piccy, no wall , but I am sure a fence will suffice.
Returned the same way with a detour to Wallesea over the mud flats and a few loops round Barling to add a couple of miles.
Struggled over the last few miles, mainly as the extra loops had east to west lengths in them and the breeze seemed to be picking up across the flatlands.
Overall 3.40 ave 13.8 usual 650 feet of Essex bumps


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2016)

As I am away on holiday the last 2 weeks of July and a busy schedule for the other 2 weekends I am struggling to fit in all my challenge rides 100km,50km and 50mile so today the target as get the 100km in the 50 mile next week and possiblely do the 50km in Cornwall . Arranged to meet mate Andy at 0900 for an hours ride but up early so out at 0745 .Up through Newtown Linford up Sharply hill and out to Beacon crossroads and out up Charley Rd .Went left then down Forest road to Loughborough into Quorn and still had plenty of time so over the river to Barrow and back to Mountsorrel .Andy not there yet so a quick loop round the block and meets up with Andy quick chat about where and how far .He's just coming back from injury so a short flattish route .So back to Quorn ,Woodhouse and Swithland and out to Cropston reservoir through Cropston to Rothley and back to Mountsorrel and then rode back to Sileby where Andy turned for home leaving me to complete the miles. Headed up the Wreake valley Through Ratcliffe on the Wreake where I caught a couple with numbers on their backs I seen sportive signs . Rode a few miles with them chatting they were doing reservoir cogs 112 mile route which would the be the ladies furthest ride wished them luck as they stopped at the feed station and I continued passing a few other sportive riders before I turned the opposite way and headed across the A607 onto the rolling lanes around Gaddesby .Back across the A607 into Rearsby and retrace my route back up the Wreake valley to Cossington and headed to Rothley I was passed a speed by 3 riders with team Botterill shirts and sportive numbers on the were properly flying . At the lights at Rothley chatted with some other Sportive riders who I knew were 20 miles from the finish and was surprised they got this far until they told me they were on the 50 mile route . Slight extended route home to get 100km in through Rothley into Cropston and Anstey .64.2 miles done and July's 100km in the bag at 16.2 mph


----------



## h1udd (3 Jul 2016)

5am this morning, Bristol city centre and up and down all the hills in and out the city .... Absolutely bucketing it down .... But empty roads and full out made it the most enjoyable and tiring hour of riding in a long time .... Gear is still not dry


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jul 2016)

Out through Weston and Clothall, and down into Baldock. One of the local motorbike clubs was obviously having a run - a lot of old British bikes and old two strokes. And the MG place had what looked like my old kit car in the window. It was actually an MG TD, a snip at £28000.
On to Letchworth for breakfast at Gregg's, then ho e via William and the Wymondleys. About 20 miles or so. I really must start getting out earlier on a Sunday.


----------



## SteveF (3 Jul 2016)

A 52km loop out along the Thames Estuary and East London with the BiL, very relaxed pace in lovely weather, not too hot, not too cold and finishing at a pub... who am I to complain!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/628583143


----------



## gavroche (3 Jul 2016)

I went from Colwyn Bay to Penmawmaur this morning which equals to 21 miles but came back absolutely knackered! I have signed up for the Tour de Mon sportive on August 21st , which is 40 miles long and I am worried. I am nowhere fit enough to cover that distance yet so , as soon as school breaks up , on the 20th, I intend to cycle 5 days out of 7 to build up to it otherwise I have no chance of completing it. Even the jelly babies didn't help!


----------



## gbb (3 Jul 2016)

Same route as Thursday just gone, 34 miles.
Breezy out, looked forward to the turnround point at Bulwick...fat chance, never really got the tailwind, hows that work then 
Still, bright and mild for the most part, occasional cloud blocking out the sun but overall quite nice.
Didn't conciously work harder or easier than Thursday but made 15.5 mph average, Thursdays was 14.
Lots of raptors about, odd Red Kite everywhere some peeoooo'ing to each other, some in trees...two Buzzard circling trees between Southwick and Fotheringhay, again, calling out to each other. One tiny tiny thing flitted across the road in front of me...eh, whats that...oh of course, a wren, you dont often see them. Then in the last couple miles homeward, Chesterton, a farmer was cutting grass on a large fiwld where the PYO is, a couple cars stopped and people intently watching...there must have been 6 to 10 Red Kite wheeling around over the field, all less than 30ft high, lovely sight.​


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jul 2016)

Almost half nine by the time I got out this morning, but although it was still a bit breezy the weather was a lot more suited to cycling than yesterday.
The wind was forecast to be from the WSW, so I thought a run to Otley might do the trick - I'd be against the wind in parts on the outbound trip, but would have it roughly behind me on the return. Or that was the idea anyway...

After being under-dressed yesterday, I added arm warmers and knee warmers to the bib shorts and short sleeved jersey and think I got it just about right today. 

So, out and onto Coal Road only to find cones and a road closed sign across the road at the junction with Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane! So it was left and out onto Wetherby Road, then a quick scoot down to the Wellington pub and left onto Whin Moor Lane for the alternative route to Shadwell - @Old jon has often mentioned this route but it's the first time I've ridden it. It's much nicer than the way I normally go, so it won't be the last time. Into Shadwell without the faff of climbing all the way up Main Street and on to Slaid Hill lights, where it's a quick right and then left onto Wigton Lane for the run along to Alwoodley Gates, where I hit the traffic lights on green for the first time ever(!) and on up Alwoodley Lane. I could hear cheering ahead, but sadly it wasn't for me but the Eccup 10-mile run which was heading towards me in a coned off section of road before diverting off to run around the reservoir.
On reaching the junction with King Lane, it looked like my plans were about to be well scuppered as the road to the right was closed and coned off. 
Figuring you get further with sugar than salt, I had a cheery chat with one of the marshals and he waved me through - "You'll be alright on a bike lad, I think they're all through just take care if you see any runners".  So I set off and thoroughly enjoyed riding on car free roads that can normally be a bit of a rat run, all the way past Five Lane Ends and up past Golden Acre Park to the Kings Road turning, where I was waved through again on Arthington Lane past the feed station and carrying on to Black Hill Lane where I got ready to cycle off the edge of the earth.
According to Mr Garmin, I hit 38.3 mph down there . A braver soul could probably have added another 10 mph on to that, but it's a bit too narrow and twisty for much faster from me...
Out onto the A659 and left through Arthington village and on towards Pool-in-Wharfdale. Right at the roundabout and over the bridge past the showground where the Arthington Fair was being held, then left onto the B6161 down past the farm, taking the left over the single track bridge and then the long climb up Farnley Lane, getting passed by a couple of other riders on the way 
Eventually reached the top and was rewarded by the quick descent into Newall, making sure to obey the 30mph speed limit  then stopping for a bit of banana malt loaf over looking the weir:





Apparently there was a Civil War re-enactment at the park this afternoon but I didn't have time to hang about to see who would win.
Sustenance sorted, back on the bike and over the bridge into Otley and through the town centre before climbing out of town up to Leeds Road and the long climb up to the Dyneley Arms. Kept it spinning and enjoyed the views over Wharfedale in the glorious sunshine as I climbed - sorry no pics as that would have meant stopping. 
A bit of a faff at the lights as the car driver at the front decided to wave through virtually every vehicle turning right across us, meaning that he was the only one to get through the lights...
Anyway, once through the lights it's downhill all the way through Bramhope to the Kings Road junction, past the "road ahead closed" signs and up the sharp hill past the quarry. Waved through again by the same cheery marshal and enjoyed car free roads all the way back up to Alwoodley Lane.
From there I retraced my outbound route all the way across the A61, through Slaid Hill and Shadwell and my new favourite lane back out onto Wetherby Road.
I've got to say that the assistance from the breeze on the way back didn't seem anywhere near the hindrance it had been on the way out, but what can you do?
Down Red Hall Lane and seeing I was going to come up short on miles (again!), decided to head out on Skeltons Lane (wind assisted) and then turn round and ride back down it the other way (into the wind) to add a couple of miles on.
Back onto Coal Road and local roads down to home, with a final loop of the block to push the mileage on a little more.

*32.27 miles* (51.93 km) in *2h 20m* at an average of *13.8 mph* with *1,696ft *climbed. A bit slower than usual but I'll put that down to the extra climbing and the head wind on the way out, but all in a good mornings cycling and another entry in the half century challenge.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2016)

25 mile pootle with our lass this morning. I'd been chatting to a lad at work a while ago and he wanted a new bike but didn't want to spend a lot of money, so I suggested he went to Decathlon and have a look at their bikes. Bumped into him this morning on his shiny new flat bar Triban 520. A lovely bike for £380. Anyway he seems to have caught the bug, he'd done 16 miles when I spoke to him and he was just stopping for some food.


----------



## Ian H (3 Jul 2016)

I turned the wheel round to the summer gear and rode a pleasant 55k on fixed today. About two hours and 700m of climbing. Sunshine all the way round.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2016)

After a week of cycling in France it was only right to go for a ride today.
We set off toward Toft, within 2 miles I'd nearly been hit twice by cars! There was a lack of wildflowers too. Merde!
Over the A1198 and toward the fragrance free maggot farm





Jo commented on how rough the roads feel here, we've definitely been spoiled this last week. 
Down we went to Gamlingay past the church





And stopped at the verge





A couple of miles up the road we stopped at Waresley garden centre for a pot of tea and half a caramel slice.
Whilst there Mrs Dave posted on faceache about having cycled 200 miles this week, but it doesn't get easier. One of her friends replied that it doesn't get easier, you just get quicker.....
She held my wheel for most of the way home, but down the straight from Caldecote I sped off, I went round the roundabout twice... But she didn't know that until I crept up on her coming into Hardwick.
So once home the average speed was 13.5mph..... She is getting quicker
25 and a half miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/628823778


----------



## Diggs (3 Jul 2016)

Sunday and finally an opportunity to go and play with my new toy, the Marin Pine Mountain 1. Just a 15 mile run out on local bridleways and quiet roads. I'd forgotten how much cleaning is required after a muddy offroad ride!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2016)

A quick spin out to Acton Burnell and back with my brother today. After a lot of recent inactivity he not only wanted to get out for a ride but was determined that he wanted to set a good time. Suits me.

After 63 miles yesterday I wasn't sure how the saddle on the Raleigh would feel but to be honest it felt as good as if I'd come to it fresh. Happy with that - I'm slowly breaking it in.. 

The ride went pretty well. No incidents to report and Doug set a decent pace at the start although he flagged a bit from about 3/4 of the way round and needed two stops during the trip for a breather.

A fraction over 17 miles at 14.3 mph average. Very respectable for Doug and he seems enthusiastic to do more rides in the next few days which is a big result as far as I'm concerned.









This ride wasn't about photography so these are just a couple of snaps from the first stop about 7 miles in.


----------



## mark st1 (3 Jul 2016)

A smashing ride with some fellow cycle chatters meeting at Purley and then going to Brighton and back someone will be along to give a detailed route im sure I can't because I don't know it . I know we went past Gatwick and up Ditchling Beacon...




Then we had fish & chips on the beach..





Then we rode back on some glorious roads. A smashing day with a smashing bunch of gents. Had to add a personal little detour on the end of the ride to get over a ton I was flagging I'm not gonna lie  totally fallen In love with my new bike happy days 

165.4 km's (102.7 miles) with 1445 meters of climbing in a time of 6 hours 47 with a 24.4 kph avg (15.1 mph).

https://www.strava.com/activities/628848271/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB

Cheers
Mark


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2016)

First weekend of the month which meant it was time to knock out the Imperial Century a Month Challenge.

Myself, @martint235 and @crazyjoe101 met in Bromley, picking up the ledge that is @arallsopp on route to Croydon where waiting for us was @Pale Rider , @mark st1 and @RedRider . Soon to be joined by @User .

So that was 8 of us for the ride and it really was a jolly jape. Even the five minutes of rain at Pease Pottage didn't put a dampener on things. Though the clouds did threaten more. They looked very black and very heavy with rain. It did look like they dumped a fair amount of rain ahead of us, as for a while the roads were very wet with a fair few puddles to contend with.

Taking the main roads route meant that it wasn't long until we were at Hassocks and heading for Ditchling Beacon. We had a few Ditchling beacon first timers with us, but all got to the top easy enough.

The gang cresting Ditchling Beacon.





















Atop Ditchling Beacon






Poppy Fields atop Ditchling Beacon





A nice run down to Brighton (well up again over the gold course) and we hit Brighton beach near enough dead on noon. Waiting for us was @StuAff and @Racing roadkill who had cycled from Portsmouth and Southampton respectively.

Fish and Chips on Brighton beach with the gang.





The return for some of us was a gloriously, warm, tailwinded affair, also helped the the youthful legs of @crazyjoe101... oh to be young and fit again.

All in all, a really great day's riding. A great route (well I think so) and great people.
Thanks all for coming guys, much appreciated.

July's Imperial Century Challenge ride done and dusted.
Imperial Century # 18 for the year, # 184 over all.
And a couple of future Eddington numbers to boot.

And the stats.






Edit: Oh yes... saw this on the ride home.. say no more..


----------



## Gareth C (3 Jul 2016)

A windy day in Weardale, but seeing the riders of the Tour de France dealing with headwinds, and inspired by microadventures not to waste opportunities, I took the road bike out into the dales.






The plan was to head out from Stanhope to Rookhope via the “hilly route” that I’d not been on before. The sudden steepness and headwind meant I was questioning the wisdom of the ride, and contemplated turning back. However, as height was gained, the views opened out, and I realised how lucky I was to have this kind of countryside on the doorstep.














Following the steep descent into Rookhope, it was clear plenty of people were on the coast-to-coast route. I zipped past a bunch of guys near the pub, and there was a big group pushing up the steep off-road climb up onto the moors. I was heading against the flow, climbing (still into the wind), whereas it seemed an endless flow of coast-to-coasters were flying down the hill with the tailwind pushing them on.








The old mine workings in the valley were looking good now summer is well-and-truly here. The fields are green and all the wild flowers are out.

On reaching the summit, more coast-to-coasters taking a breather at the big cairn, having just completed the stiff climb out of Allenheads (albeit wind-assisted). I had the steep descent, with the wind blowing me around, making me take more care than usual. At the bottom, I was feeling good, so didn’t need the cafe stop, and turned left to head back over the top to Weardale.








On the descent to Cowshill, I found a limekiln, a footpath post covered in lichen, and grass seeds with amazing colours.











By now, I was heading back, so was generally going downhill, and had a tailwind. From the hard work earlier in the day, I now felt like a cycling superhero. I did stop off in Chatterbox Cafe in St. John’s Chapel for a quick lunch, before a fast return to Stanhope on the back roads.


----------



## Donger (3 Jul 2016)

Holland, Day 7. My last holiday ride, and a lovely bit of evening sunshine turned up just in time after a rainy day in these parts. Another 20.5 miles done, bringing it to a total of 138.6 miles in 7 rides around the Giethoorn area and its wetlands National Park. Unfortunately my camera lens was mucky, so some nice photos had to be discarded. I still quite like this one of a stork on someone's chimney pot in Veendijk:




I did an anti-clockwise loop this evening through Giethoorn and out to the East, crossing under the A32 motorway and turning North for Steenwijk. It wasn't meant to be a loop at all . I just wondered what was on the other side of the motorway, stopped to take the above picture, and then got chased away by a large and particularly unfriendly Alsatian, forcing me to find another route home. During my escape I got hit on the side of the head by a suicidal swift, which fluttered a bit, crapped itself on my shoulder and flew off, presumably wondering how a human can move that fast:




Well, my "Flatnav" did me proud again this week. Here are the bits I did in my seven rides (highlighted in pink):




The next shot was not taken from the bike, but was of something I came across earlier in the day when waiting for a lifting bridge to open.
All I can say is "Dear Santa Claus, I WANT ONE OF THOSE!"




Heading back home tomorrow, so back down to Earth from cycling Nirvana. Oh well. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Jul 2016)

Best weather here today in what seems like weeks. Rode over to Burwell Fen and then around Wicken- familiar country for me so only a couple of pics today.






Burwell Lode from the bridge. 






Burwell Fen. A couple of distant marsh harriers were the highlights. The cuckoos, or the adults anyway seem to have headed south already. It's over a week now since I last heard one. 

18.5 miles in total at a blistering 9mph average!


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jul 2016)

Ride out to Welney wash reserve yesterday with the better half;lovely day for it and early enough to be quiet traffic wise.

https://www.strava.com/activities/628562226

Steady 20kmh average although the better half was a bit weary at the end;longest ride for a while so non too shabby.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Jul 2016)

Not feeling inspired by my usual long ride I decided to just follow my wheels and tack a few regular routes together. The wind had dropped from yesterday byt was still sharp at times and the temperature was pretty perfect for me. A few notables - I had forgotten quite what a pull it is from Hardwater up to Wilby, I was blowing like an old steam train by the top. Had a bit of a moment turning left in Wilby onto the Mears Ashby road, the road surface at the junction was more grit than tarmac, with predicable results. It was pretty busy around Sywell for the airshow, although I did not see anything of interest in the air. The ride settled down after all this excitement, until I got the bit between my teeth on the decent from Holcot and missed the turning to Mouton College, requiring am unplanned loop of the Moutlon one way system. Passing over the canal bridge at Stoke Bruerne there was much Morris Dancing and beer drinking type activity, it would have been lovely to stop but there were still some miles to cover. By the end 68 miles cycled.

A very random route - looks like a drunk getting of the night bus !






https://www.strava.com/activities/628699672


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2016)

We have a fellow, rides one of those to work now and again. Very fast cycle, the Velomobiel.
Pricey, too, unless you buy it used.


----------



## mybike (4 Jul 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> We have a fellow, rides one of those to work now and again. Very fast cycle, the Velomobiel.
> Pricey, too, unless you buy it used.



Reminds me, I saw a Sinclair C5 in the window of a garage in Heacham.


----------



## derrick (4 Jul 2016)

Did the London to Cambridge ride Sunday with my 11 year old granddaughter, They had to close one of the roads off and re route us due to a bad car accident, That added a few miles to the route. but worse than that it was a big long drag up hill. There were a few people walking up part of it.Found it a hard ride as we were on the tandem, i only ever did about 10 mile rides on it before so the 60 miles to Cambridge i did find hard.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Jul 2016)

derrick said:


> Did the London to Cambridge ride Sunday with my 11 year old granddaughter, They had to close one of the roads off and re route us due to a bad car accident, That added a few miles to the route. but worse than that it was a big long drag up hill. There were a few people walking up part of it.Found it a hard ride as we were on the tandem, i only ever did about 10 mile rides on it before so the 60 miles to Cambridge i did find hard.


Great work, I hope your granddaughter enjoyed the ride.


----------



## derrick (4 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Great work, I hope your granddaughter enjoyed the ride.


She loved it.


----------



## Old jon (4 Jul 2016)

The rest of life intruded nicely at the weekend, leaving no time for riding, just a little cleaning and maintenance of the bike. My legs must have thought exercise was needed this morning, they pedalled away happily for thirty seven and a bit miles in the bright and breezy weather we have here.

Checked the level of Hol Beck and pointed the bike towards Cinder Bridge at the far end of Hunslet. It is a fair uphill gasp from there to John O’ Gaunts ( I think, John of Ghent, where he was born in 1340, third surviving son of Edward III and as Duke of Lancaster the second most powerful man in England under his father. ) The shortcut through Woodlesford was quiet this morning, but my gasping for breath after crossing the river and climbing up through Swillington must have disturbed the peace somewhat. Around the northern side of Garforth on the A 642, then the B 1217 to pass Lotherton Gates and continue towards Towton, passing two right turns to Saxton, and turning right at the third.



I followed the road through the village and around the left hand bend leading to Barkston Ash, where I took the right turn and headed towards Sherburn. Turn right at the lights and right again onto Sir John’s Lane, following that to its end at Lotherton Gates for the second time today. From there, I could probably ride blindfold, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the three lanes leading to the top of that hill again. All good stuff.

Graffiti produced by bicycle . . .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2016)

The usual commute. But I was wearing a suit and had polished my shoes.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (4 Jul 2016)

Did metheringham to Newark today stopped for an hour or so at whisby country park, used yellow roads dunston to coleby was ok then got busy from waddington. Followed a cycling sign for whisby park but should have kept going and followed route 93 as I had to shove the trailer through a barrier and cross a very busy road. From whisby I followed route 93 to Eagle then route 64 to Newark. In wetherspoons now have had my tea and a welcome cold drink.


----------



## smiler1207 (4 Jul 2016)

2nd outing for a proper ride after my 1st on Saturday, it's my day off work too! Really enjoyed it but did not realise the wind would have such a effect! It was like riding through mud! 

Anyway there was a lot of other cyclists on the road... All very friendly... Giving the nod. There was an incident where a van went past and sprayed his window washers at the exact time he was passing me, coincidence? I think not but oh well as long as it made him happy eh? 
Check out my ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/629676802/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jul 2016)

On my way home this evening half way up Madingley Hill I was choking on a fly when an electric bike overtook me...
Being of childish disposition I couldn't let it lie, so I caught the bugger. Then I had to make it stick for a mile.

I got home unintentionally sweaty, calmed down a bit and then went out to Elsworth and back on my Cube, a 14 mile blast. I saw a cracking male Yellowhammer alight on a branch that was a bit too flimsy for it. Porker!

https://www.strava.com/activities/630003014/


----------



## Dark46 (4 Jul 2016)

Well with the wife saying about impending rain (yesterday) I was thinking long or short sleeves and light coat?

I decided sod it ! I will be fine.
@Frazzle turned up at the door slightly early and needing some chain lube and I was happy to ablige.

Well we were the first to arrive at the usual meeting point. I felt on the way my cleat on my left foot needed adjusting, so I sorted that out while we were waiting.

At 09:00 there were about 15 of us so we split into the 2 usual groups of fast and chilled. The chilled group set off not 100% sure of the route, even the guy who created the route wasn't sure lol.

We did know we were heading to Cheltenham in a round about way. I somehow found myself at the front as @Frazzle was afraid of getting carried away and leaving everyone behind. Somehow it seemed when ever I was leading it was into a headwind.

Malcolm didn't want to do many hills as hes not been out for a few weeks. Which everyone was fine with it as I suggested a coffee stop I was leading again.

So from Cheltenham it was out on the Southam road towards Bishops Cleeve
and woohoo coffee.

From there it was to Stoke Orchard and to the A38 , heading towards Wainlode Hill. A bit of a nasty short sharp hill but shouldn't be a problem after 30 miles when I've done it after 52 miles, but I'm always wiery of it.

Everything when fine and in the end the ride ended up being 45 miles and I averaged 15.8 mph which I was really pleased with. Plus a load trophies on Strava!

The ride ended with @Frazzle and Claire and I having a quick refreshing Cider.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2016)

derrick said:


> Did the London to Cambridge ride Sunday with my 11 year old granddaughter, They had to close one of the roads off and re route us due to a bad car accident, That added a few miles to the route. but worse than that it was a big long drag up hill. There were a few people walking up part of it.Found it a hard ride as we were on the tandem, i only ever did about 10 mile rides on it before so the 60 miles to Cambridge i did find hard.


Brilliant!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The usual commute. But I was wearing a suit and had polished my shoes.


I do hope that people doffed their caps at you as you passed, squire!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Up and out early again due to waking up after a bad dream and could not get back to sleep.
> 
> No planned route just take it as it comes headed for Wilby up and over Hardwater along to Grendon , Easton Maudit ,Bozest then Harrold ,Carlton with a break at Felmersham.
> 
> ...


The last time I rode through Felmersham, I saw two people running up the road with a canoe on their heads. Funny folk over there... 

Odell is nice though, with a surprising little hill to climb.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> The last time I rode through Felmersham, I saw two people running up the road with a canoe on their heads. Funny folk over there...
> 
> Odell is nice though, with a surprising little hill to climb.



yeah must admit once you get into Bedfordshire people do get a bit stranger


----------



## RedRider (4 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> First weekend of the month which meant it was time to knock out the Imperial Century a Month Challenge.
> 
> Myself, @martint235 and @crazyjoe101 met in Bromley, picking up the ledge that is @arallsopp on route to Croydon where waiting for us was @Pale Rider , @mark st1 and @RedRider . Soon to be joined by @User .
> 
> ...


Brilliant stuff. Not much to add to this and @mark st1 reports except...
As one of the Ditchling first timers, thanks to all for leading me over and then the various tows and windbreaks offered or stolen on the way back . Great route and the A23 was a pleasanr surprise. 107 miles in all for me.
Be interested to see the average rolling speed of the return leg if anyone has the data to hand, I imagine it was 50mph or something except for @arallsopp who must have been north of 70. (One of the joys was following Andy and seeing the double takes and wide eyed reactions to the speeding recumbent.)


----------



## Brandane (4 Jul 2016)

Moffat to Newcastle over 2 days, along some of the Hadrian's Wall cycle route. Not bad for a first outing on a newly acquired bike since I brought it back from darn sarf.
Strava link.

Crossing over a very quiet M74 near Lockerbie on Sunday morning. Spot the middle lane hog heading north! No panniers for this ride; just the Carradice bag with enough stuff for a night away.






Fueling up in Lockerbie:






Crossing the River Esk at Longtown:






Kirklinton, and the first of many confusing NCN signposts. NCN 7 appears to have become NCN 10... Do I turn right, or is NCN 7 straight on? No sign to tell you where NCN 7 goes! I went right.....






Another problem with NCN signage is that council cutbacks mean bushes no longer get trimmed. There is a sign in there telling cyclists to turn right, which I was lucky to spot as I passed..






Rolling hills:






Is anyone still reading?  A fancy bench:






One for the "post a pic of your bike against a wall" thread. This wall being Hadrian's.






No-one will be surprised to hear that it wasn't dry all day! I used this passing shower as an excuse to visit an exhibition about Hadrian's Wall.






A stretch of some of the remains of Hadrian's Wall.






An overnight stop at the excellent Wydon Farm B&B in Haltwhistle (and a lamb bhuna at The Fort Indian restaurant), then it was on to day 2. I was under the illusion that day 2 was somehow going to be flatter than day 1. Wrong! Plenty of climbing to get up here:






A common sense railway crossing near Hexham, how refreshing! Just open the gate and walk across, but stop, look, and listen for trains.






Newcastle; and the finish line. 123 miles in 2 days. I like this new bike!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2016)

13+ miles this day. I rode across country to Towanda for July Fourth, then followed the trail back to Normal. I met several cyclists along the gravel roads to Towanda, returning from having ridden to Downs for the pancake and sausage breakfast at the fire station, then riding to Towanda for the parade, followed by the ride home to Bloomington and Normal. I did not go that far this year, as Mrs. GA cannot spare me that long, but I did get to Towanda and back, and ride back along the new Route 66 Trail. I met a fellow along the trail who had his chain go off the sprockets on his board-track racer, it looked like an honest-to goodness old one that had a newer Chinese engine on it. I also visited Dead Mans' Curve, and the "Borrow Pit". I then took Mrs. GA to buy new software, and took her to lunch(barbeque).
71F
23C
Winds NE6
Relative humidity 84%
Barometer 29.89
Overcast


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jul 2016)

Been riding daily, but nothing really noteworth since it's all been commuting. I did have a brief 14 mile pedal this morning before coming in for night shift, lovely sunny day and I'd have liked to have stayed out a lot longer, but need to sleep before work. Couple of night shifts to go, then looking to get the metric half in on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Jul 2016)

I rode the TdF route south from Villedieu les Poêles through Brécey, between the roads being closed and the caravan coming through. To tumultuous applause, and was accompanied up one hill by a running guy dressed as a jester. Then peeled off the route and tootled through some lovely Norman villages.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2016)

Yesterdays ride, as usual.
After reasonable finish at w*rk, I was up with the lark at 08:15 (they're quite late larks around here....)
I had no real plan in mind, or which bike to take, but had a few bits to do on the way round, and the full suss needed airing, so that was the bike of choice.
I just managed to squeeze a book I had to drop off in Duston into my backpack to a friend, intending to poke it through his letterbox. For better or worse, he was not at work, so, after a cuppa and a chat, he gave me a swap for my (thin) book for a his (fat) book!
Oh, well.. Dump the water bottle and ride back with the book, I suppose.. 
From Duston, I rode through Harleston Firs towards Kings Heath. Most of the trails in the Firs were totally overgrown, and unrideable, but as I was only passing though, I managed to not get ripped apart or nettled too much






Not so many nettles in this bit 

From the Firs, I cut across the bridleway to Kings Heath to another friends house for yet another chat and, this time, a coffee. As he's Brazilian, I'd expect nothing less .
He was babysitting though, so couldn't get out for a ride, sadly. Once finished there, I had enough time to visit Pitsford Reservoir via Merry Tom Crossing and ride half a circuit before heading home ready to do my own babysitting duties with No1 grandson.











A most pleasant 30 mile circuit of the town before walking 4 miles to the library, pushing a buggy containing my grandson. Once he was returned safely home, I had some dinner then set of for another 6 mile ride at 18:00 to watch No1 granddaughter do her thing at the Brownies & Rainbows sports day. (where she came 3rd, then two 1st's in her running races. )

https://www.strava.com/activities/629661056


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2016)

RedRider said:


> Great route and the A23 was a pleasanr surprise.



You're not the first to say that about the A23

This was from @robjh on a previous ride back from the coast _"When I first heard the idea of riding from Crawley to Croydon on the A23 and mixing it with 60mph motor traffic I thought it sounded slightly crazy, but soon realised it was a stroke of genius "_



RedRider said:


> Be interested to see the average rolling speed of the return leg if anyone has the data to hand,



On the way down my Garmin said 16.1mph avg. I got home with the Garmin showing 16.5mph, which ain't half bad considering from Brighton it's a long drag up and over the Devils Dyke, then a drag to Handcross, and another drag up the A23 to Merstham.


----------



## Old jon (5 Jul 2016)

Out again into the wilds ( Eh? ) of Yorkshire, my map does not reach anywhere else, and I doubt my legs would anyway. A rather familiar route today, covering 31.1 miles in roughly the same weather as yesterday.

A wander around Holbeck to start with, then through a bit of Hunslet and across the river at Crown Point Bridge, followed by that long trek to the clock at Oakwood. Past the locked gates at Roundhay Park and another hill soon appears. To the top, ride along a little to the Boot pub and turn left to head to Shadwell and Slaid Hill. Turn right to ride along Wike Ridge, through Wike itself ( do *NOT* blink ) and on to East Keswick. Pott’s Hill is becoming easier to climb, or maybe I am fooling myself. The run through Collingham was as pleasant as ever, the place is almost big enough to be a town these days, but it is rarely as busy as Wetherby, a couple of miles away. Anyway, at Collingham, head towards Wetherby then turn right on Wattle Syke, up to the roundabout and turn right along West Woods Road to Bramham, do not ride through the village, turn right to go to Thorner. The road always seems a harder ride than it looks, no change today.



Through the village, up Sandhills, along Skeltons and Red Hall lanes back to the A 58 and the remaining seven and a bit miles home. Most enjoyable ride.

Must take bike drawing lessons . . .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2016)

Got up this morning at 4:30 with the intention of doing the July 100 miler, but it was very windy and quite dark, plenty of rain clouds in the sky. So sat down to watch the news and fell asleep, woke up at 6:00 when our lass got up for work. 

Made a brew and decided to get some scouts stuff done that I had been putting off but needed to get done before next Tuesday. Slapped Goodfellas on whilst doing it. By the time I was done it was still windy but the cloud had disappeared so I decided to go out for a few hours.

I thought the wind was a southerly/westerly so I headed that way, wasn't until I'd done about 10 miles and looked at my average speed that I realised I was heading with the wind  I soon realised how windy it was when I headed back North.

63 miles done in total, very hard work but a reasonable pace maintained for the ride, another day off tomorrow and with the forecast to be less windy I might go and do the 100 miler tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/630856729


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> You're not the first to say that about the A23
> 
> This was from @robjh on a previous ride back from the coast _"When I first heard the idea of riding from Crawley to Croydon on the A23 and mixing it with 60mph motor traffic I thought it sounded slightly crazy, but soon realised it was a stroke of genius "_
> 
> ...



I was dreading the route back but was pleasantly surprised that first Devils Dyke decent was a bit tasty I enjoyed that. I for one never felt uneasy on the A23 quite enjoyed the pace of it. Also loved that bit going through the tunnel at Gatwick shame there were no planes to gawp at. Certainly a more sedate run than the BHF one .


----------



## Goonerobes (5 Jul 2016)

Seeing as though its Tuesday & being a creature of habit it was a midweek sortie into the New Forest today & continuing along the same vain, the sun was sort of out so I took one of the routes I only seem to do on sunny days & set out into the westerly breeze for Minstead en-route to the tree lined Ornamental Drive.




Next up it was down to Brockenhurst where I got stuck at the train crossing for what seemed like an age before heading back to the east & Beaulieu where I spotted this little lot on the waters edge.......




As I was about the leave the youngsters decided to go for a swim & showing no fear of humans headed towards me.....




Closely followed by mum or dad who gave a little hiss just to warn me off......





34.1 pleasant miles in total & just about a perfect temperature for riding.

https://www.strava.com/activities/630852872


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2016)

Three Hills Challenge today.

I've been neglecting the road bike of late, the Fragrant Mrs P has me training for a marathon happening in September, so the bike riding has taken a back seat again but seeing as I'm doing the RLS100 at the end of this month I thought I'd better get some miles in on the bike and see if I can do the ThreeBastidHills that I have not ridden since the 20th July last year. Frankly I was dreading it, I had ran three fast-ish miles this morning, so after a rest and bit of lunch I got all mamil'd up and set off towards Streatley Hill, which you may know is featured in the book "100 Mother Effing Hills To Ride Before You Die" any way I got up it dragging my lungs behind me and once up I took the long and mainly down hill towards Aldworth and Tidmarsh along quiet Oxfordshire/Berkshire country lanes then my second hill was Sulham hill, which I have been up many times, although not long it takes some getting up then a nice gentle down hill for a few miles to the edge of Tilehurst, a suburb of Reading then into Pangbourne, where I stopped for a Mocca and a Lemon Tart at the new(ish) Costa, whilst there I was feeling pretty Jacobs'd so I decided I wouldn't do the the third hill because quite frankly I couldn't be arsed.

After a break and spilling some of the hot Mocca down my crotch, I drank a cup of ManTheFeckUp and tackled the third big lump, Whitchurch Hill which is long and relentless and when you get up to the top there is about a two miles of false flat up to Crays Pond. Once there there is an even longer down hill to Goring which is brilliant and from Goring along the sweeping undulating road to to the edge of Wallingford which took me to about 30 miles.

By then I was having trouble with my cleats so I stopped for some adjusting and set off again, but the cleats were creaking, I had made them worse. I rode past The Parish Church of Saint Mary, Cholsey where Agatha Christie is buried and at the top of the hill I stopped to take the photos below. At 5pm a busy time on the roads there was little traffic and I paused for a minute or two to listen to the peace and quiet. Setting off again stopping two more times to adjust cleats I ended up riding 40.35 miles. A thoroughly lovely afternoons riding in the most beautiful countryside.





Whats left of Didcot Power Station in the distance. Should've been gone by now but they still haven't recovered the bodies of the poor souls that lost their lives in February.





Towards East Ilsey, very peaceful up here.





Wallingfordish way.




Those two lumps with the trees on left of centre is Whittenham Clumps.





Edited for tryping ellors.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> I was dreading the route back but was pleasantly surprised that first Devils Dyke decent was a bit tasty I enjoyed that. I for one never felt uneasy on the A23 quite enjoyed the pace of it. Also loved that bit going through the tunnel at Gatwick shame there were no planes to gawp at. Certainly a more sedate run than the BHF one .




I love the descents of the Devils Dyke. Though I am too much of a wuss to really let go. Best I have ever reached is 49.5mph.
The A23 is great on a Sunday, surprisingly unbusy most of the day. Would like to try it any other day though.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I love the descents of the Devils Dyke. Though I am too much of a wuss to really let go. Best I have ever reached is 49.5mph.
> The A23 is great on a Sunday, surprisingly unbusy most of the day. Would like to try it any other day though.



https://www.relive.cc/view/628848271

It says on that link I got a touch over 44 mph on which I think was that first decent. Felt a lot quicker tbh. More aero position next time


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2016)

Staying up in Cumbria, headed up to Ambleside area with Mrs S and doggie.

I set forth intending to do at least Wrynose Pass and possibly Hardknott, though for various reasons we were much later starting than hoped

Set off up Wrynose , coped with all the lower slopes including the 25% section, and managed a fair way up the 30% but needed to stop. It's a right b@gger trying to get started again. 2 or 3 times managed to get going by walking little way to a favourable point.

It was quite windy and chilly up on the moors at the top.
I decided to leave Hardknott for another day

Even the ride back was much hillier than I am used to.

So although short it was hilly well over the 100 ft/ mile

still glad to have knocked off one of the toughest hills, not to worried about stopping.

Think I need to raise my ftp some more!

35.8 miles @ 12.0 mph
4104 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/631117559


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/628848271
> 
> It says on that link I got a touch over 44 mph on which I think was that first decent. Felt a lot quicker tbh. More aero position next time




Wow, awesome stuff.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2016)

After tea the line Emmerdale is on for an hour tonight was muttered I understand this to mean you ARE going for a ride not to disappoint out with the bike .Did a regular loop of Newtown Linford up Pollybotts lane around the back of Markfield Thornton reservoir and back to home. 14.1 miles when I first started doing it anything under an hour was a good time .Tonight I did in 49 mins 50 secs despite it being windy again After doing a flat out sprint along the reservoir dam I started the climb out of the valley put it a low gear and spinning up the hill when I got passed by Leicester forest rider at speed thought about responding but I now when I'm beat Luckly at end of the road he went right but I went left removing the temptation to chase him down not that I would have caught him but I would have tried .


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2016)

Well this was Sunday's ride, so slightly worse than PeteXXX for late reporting. 

It was a ride of two very distinct halves. First was the intro ride again for the club, shorter than some, out from Swinton via Walkden, Little Hulton, Astley and Leigh, a quick loop round Glazebury, Culcheth and Glazebrook towards Warburton Bridge but we didn't go over it this time. So we caught the tale end of breakfast at the Black Swan, sitting outside to enjoy our coffee and toast before heading back on the Cadishead Way past Barton Airfield towards Eccles but skirting it by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton. A quick sprint up to Monton where we went our separate ways home except that I didn't.

For the second half of the ride, I waited to meet up with 2 guys from my other cycling group to do a bit of the rece for the August ride to... ( "for the comedy value") Nob End
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nob_End?wprov=sfla1
Which was reached by lots of off road paths, a bit of route 55, and some quiet roads and turned out to be very muddy, very peaceful and beautiful in places. It's always a pleasant surprise to find yourself in the middle of nowhere in what seems like remote countryside yet only a few miles from urbanisation. It had been a place of busy industry and now a maze of paths, open meadow and parts of the old Bury canal that still have water in.

A lovely new bridge over the river Croal.







"Right, so this must be Nob End - for the comedy value, don't forget - which way shall we go now? "





A bit of the old Bury canal looking up at where nature has reclaimed what was a set of locks. We watched some beautiful iridescent blue damsel flies.





The old canal going over the river Irwell. It disappeared into the undergrowth not much further on.





We then headed for The Horseshoe pub in Ringley turned out to be rather nice too.
After that we took mostly route 6 down through Drinkwater Park to come out at the bottom of Agecroft. The other 2 carried on towards Salford Crescent and Manchester and I headed up the hill towards Swinton. When I got to Roe Green I discovered that I was 2 miles short of an imperial half so a quick call into home to wave Mr K off to work and back out for some loops. I was just turning round for home when I bumped into 2 ladies also from the other club. After a quick catch up, I extended my ride again to show them the new slope onto the loop line that avoids having to use the steps and the gutter down the side.
And finally home after exactly 53 miles. My poor bike was filthy having had to negotiate some farm tracks. So Sunday evening was spent cleaning it. All better now. For that reason I'm not sure that I actually want to go on the actual ride that I helped/hindered on to rece!


----------



## robjh (5 Jul 2016)

I set out at 8 o'clock yesterday morning and headed north-east towards the Norfolk coast, taking advantage of a good tailwind. At first I followed familiar Sunday-ride territory through the (relatively) high ground south of Newmarket, then headed for Thetford Forest, which included riding down a stretch of the old A11 at Elveden, now earily quiet since the monster dual-carriageway was carved through the trees a few years back. Thetford itself was uninspiring, but I refreshed myself with a coffee and a pasty and was off again. 45 miles so far.
I carried on round the edge of the Breckland, through Croxton to Wretham. I guess I expected to see unspoilt open heathland, but instead I passed only belts of trees and the occasional MOD sign for the nearby training grounds. I reached East Dereham after 71 miles, and after another coffee and pasty (there's a pattern here) I carried on northwards on backroads to Holt. Norfolk has countless lovely little traffic-free lanes, although with so few hills it can lack variation, but Holt feels like the hill capital of the county, with short but proper climbs into the town from most directions. I finally saw the sea near Weybourne at about 4 pm, and was in Sheringham (98 miles) just before café closing time, and stopped briefly to watch a steam engine on the North Norfolk Railway.
I continued round the coast to Cromer and Mundesley, when it dawned on me that I really should be heading back to Norwich for a train home. I was now facing into the wind, and put my head down for an 18-mile race against the clock to get there for the 8 o'clock train. I made it with 10 minutes to spare, and 136 miles ridden. I needn't have worried though as the train was delayed by a mechanical ('driver locked out of own cab' apparently), and so I caught a later train back to Cambridge and finally got through the door after 11pm.

first glimpse of the sea, near Weybourne





a grammatically curious sign





North Norfolk steam, near Sheringham





route-finding, Robjh-style




Cromer pier





the route


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jul 2016)

I needed to scout a 40 mile route for a ride on Saturday: having put this off for the last few days because it has been raining constantly, I said to myself "it's now or never", even if it had started drizzling ... again!
Resigned to get a soaking, I set off. After about a mile, fortunately when I was about to turn left, my chain jammed.
Managed to coast to a stop, after a bit of detective work this is released from the drivetrain:

A hard piece of plastic, how it managed to get in there I don't know, the chain was removed for cleaning yesterday, so it must have happened today. It could have been disastrous should I've been pedaling downhill!
An apocalyptic "cyclist dismount" sign:

On the return journey I discovered there's a day nursery near the roadworks.
I had decided to follow the cycle path out of Glasgow first along the river Clyde, then through parks and minor roads to Paisley, which I new was about 12 miles from the start of Saturday's ride, then follow the path to the nearest village that would take me to the 20 miles mark and find a nice spot for our lunch.

This lane in Pollock Park is one of my favorite cycling spots, shame it's only half mile long. Next to it flows the river Cart.
Once in Paisley, I soon discovered that reaching Bridge of Weir would give me the milage needed. Found us a lovely al fresco restaurant too, with bike parking space, just off the path. Mission accomplished!
The rain stayed off too, by mile 15 the sun came out and I felt positively overdressed.
After a no bad double espresso and a chat with a local I headed back home: I had left at 3, was planning to be back by 7, but for mechanicals, running events in the park, road works and a pesky traffic light that just would not change for me I got home at 8, slightly peckish  at 46 miles.
Some more pictures for you from the cycle path Glasgow to Greenock.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Jul 2016)

(last night) First ride back after another 3 week bout of ITB agony. Great to feel the wind in what's left of my hair  

All the numbers inc power looked promising


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2016)

A nice pre work 12 mile amble and after 1.5 miles it didnt feel right couldnt understand why so had a feel around and soon found the saddle must have slipped back on the rails and was to far back so a quick adjustment to position and carried on , all in all a nice ride to start the day with .


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Jul 2016)

Good A10 commute today on the Weigh single speeder;chilly but sunny and a bit easier than I expected.

Think I'll need a bigger chainring as I'm spinning out quite a bit so will get a 46t one from SJS who stock the small size Stronglight ones.

Bike was great though and the Veloflexes much nicer than the Duranos(which will go back on later in the year for winter duties),brakes good too now with fresh pads so all good for more commutes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/631686127

Parked up at Barnwell junction;


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2016)

The usual.

Except in the pouring rain.

In my rain cape.

In the windy wind.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jul 2016)

Enjoyed a 15 mile ride into work today venturing up north beyond Tytherington thence back down south to Bradley Stoke.

Baden Hill was lovely on a sunny morning.


Mrs Yeti doesn't give way to cyclists but I anticipated that, & avoided a collision whilst making my point a bit.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Jul 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The usual.
> 
> Except in the pouring rain.
> 
> ...



So a good case of HTFU then

Oh and remember it's 'character building' and good training.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> So a good case of HTFU then
> 
> Oh and remember it's 'character building' and good training.


Surely I'd only need to HTFU if I came in by taxi today like most of my colleagues?

I have enough character for one lifetime and 2.5km ain't good training for owt!


----------



## john59 (6 Jul 2016)

Last free morning before returning to work after my holidays. 70 km covered, in warm sunshine.

View: https://youtu.be/y836QXPREHQ

The video can be created from you 'Strava' ride using this website, https://www.relive.cc/


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2016)

Gorgeous day so I made the most of it I went down a favourite ride of mine on the b4404.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jul 2016)

Stoatin' ride yesterday evening- Waunfawr, Gwyrfai Valley, outskirts of Caernarfon, down the cyclepath to Penygroes dodging dogwalkers and runners, then back up the Nantlle Valley (nice little climb there, but it's fairly steady most of the way), through Rhydd-Ddu and back home. Blue skies and lovely puffy white clouds all the way, and the heather's just coming into bloom as well. The Nantlle climb is definitely feeling easier now (second time this week I've done it....last Thursday it started tipping it down and I had the wind and rain right in my face as I came over the summit), so I'm definitely getting fitter in the old fashioned sense...flyin' high now, gettin' strong now!


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jul 2016)

After the excitement of commuting the last 5 days/nights, I found there was no crème fraiche in the fridge for dinner Don't panic, it was out with the trusty Brompton and a very sedate amble to Sainsburys in the very warm sunshine. Only 5 miles, but nice to go somewhere other than w*rk.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2016)

Up at 04:30 and out of the door just after 5. Boy was it cold, after a mile I stopped and put some woolly gloves on.

I planned to pretty much repeat the CC forum ride from the end of June, that day I did 110 miles but today I was determined to make it 200km. With about 30 miles of the route not being on roads I am used to I plotted the route and mapmyride and uploaded it to my Satmap. I got bored at 105 miles on the planning with the end of the draft route about 15 miles from home so I knew I would have to make up 5 miles or so on the hoof.

Anyway set off in the cold, it definitely did not feel like a July morning, but the sun was out and there was hardly any wind. The first 60 odd miles saw me on the roads south of Leicester and at 20 odd miles had to stop for a comfort break, woolly gloves came off and promptly went back on, still blinking cold, in fact the gloves didn't come off until around mile 45.

After the 60 odd miles I headed into Leicester and was intending to go through Abbey Park, but when I got there it was closed and a police car as well. The whole of the main park was closed so I had to go around it. Found out when I got home that there was a murder there yesterday.

Mile 70 and I was on the roads I don't know very well but enjoyed riding them on the forum ride the other week, took a couple of wrong turns and was a bit slower up some of the steeper bits - amazing what riding in a group does for your times.

Mile 94 arrived at the cake stop. I had fully intended to take a photo, but had wolfed the cake down before I remembered. @tallliman - I'll get the photo next time.

@13 rider they had a sign up saying open Sundays.

Was very hot when I got to the cafe, so enjoyed a 10 minute break sitting outside before setting back off.

When I got to Mountsorrel - 104 miles in, I decided to try and catch some of the missing 5 miles up and looped through Rothley and back into Mountsorrel (just checked on Strava and this added pretty much bang on 5 miles)

After that it was through Watermead Park, up to Great Glen and home. I must have miscalculated the miles somewhere as I finished on 127.95 miles, my second longest single ride.

Thanks to @13 rider who did the forum ride which enabled me to nick the north of Leicester route

https://www.strava.com/activities/631928884

and as an added bonus for all those that stayed to the end (or just jumped to the last line) https://www.relive.cc/view/631928884 - yes there is a spelling mistake!


----------



## tallliman (6 Jul 2016)

@Supersuperleeds, be sure that you do! Hehe!


----------



## Diggs (6 Jul 2016)

Just a few laps around Thorndon country park in Brentwood this lunchtime. Lovely to be out in the sun for a couple of hours.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jul 2016)

Lovely day dawned out there. Steve E appeared as arranged and Margaret P-R was in place with Mrs 26 also as arranged. The north face of May Hill was the call. We took fairly well worn lanes to Dymock (Mrs 26 returned home from Birt's St) but took to less familiar ones to the Gorsely triangle. I tried a different way through the maze but needed to look at the map 2 or 3 times. We made it out the other side in the spot I had hoped for. Now we climbed steeply to Clifford's Mesne to line us up for the steep climb up onto the shoulder of May Hill. The views out over the Gloucestershire, Herefordshire and Shropshire countryside to Wales were stunning. We dropped to climb again then stopped to go by foot, leaving our bikes behind, to the summit of May Hill. Now we could see more counties with the Severn River turning estuarine in it's winding to the sea. Back in the saddle we discovered that the cafe at Huntley is still closed. So we looped by Upper Ley to Birdwood where I introduced Steve and Margaret to the cafe at Birdwood.

Refreshments absorbed we rode north for Tibberton and the horrid section of unavoidable busy road to Highleadon. Now on familiar territory the pace rose along the Hams. Steve called a pub stop so we took the standard run back through the school for The Plough in Upton. The pints went down well before Steve and I bashed our way home in rush hour traffic to complete a very pleasant and social ride today. 69 miles


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jul 2016)

A lovely ride ruined by a broken rear mech . Set off in glorious weather with little wind compared to yesterday went over to Cookham Marlow then off up the popular road towards Freith and Lane End was going to make my way to Henley but was enjoying the ride so headed up to Stockenchurch then down the old A40 Aston Hill on one of the best descents I've ever been on not sure if I'd want to come up it but going down wow that was fun must be the best part of a mile long and a cracking road surface to boot. Was holding back as I'm not familiar with the road but next time will be fun. Ended up in Watlington then followed my truckers nose out towards Benson stopping for a quick pic...




Didcot in the background. From there went through the middle of RAF Benson quite a hive of activity with helicopters buzzing around everywhere. From there out onto the Henley road through Nettlebed and down the fair mile descent into Henley over the Thames and up the big hill where I noticed a strange ticking noise but ignored it (at my cost) turned right heading towards the Velolife bike cafe at Warren Row keeping up a good pace deciding in my head what bit of cake I was going to treat myself to  and boom a lot of noise and the chain was chucked into the rear wheel. The bottom jockey wheel had shattered  coasted and walked the bike to the cafe remembering as I got there at 4.15pm it shuts at 4pm on weekdays 




The offending item I bought it cheap off e bay so I can't complain but still rather annoying. Buy cheap buy twice and all that.

Walked to the bottom of the road to the A4 at Knowl Hill and rang my Mrs to come and pick me up. Feckin annoyed lol.
72.8 km (45.2 miles) with 617 m of climbing at an avg of 27.2 kph (16.9mph) in 2 hours 41 which was a premature end .
https://www.strava.com/activities/632069072/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jul 2016)

@mark st1 , sorry to hear about that. Every time I see the bike I get a little bit emotional lolol... So had a bit of a shock when I read your Strava heading. We were only talking about your jockey wheels on sunday.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @mark st1 , sorry to hear about that. Every time I see the bike I get a little bit emotional lolol... So had a bit of a shock when I read your Strava heading. We where only talking about your jockey wheels on sunday.



Just glad it was close ish to home and even more glad it wasn't last Sunday !! Bike is lush mate love it never enjoyed a bike more than this one makes me want to extend rides further and further. Back on the road by the weekend no doubt


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> A lovely ride ruined by a broken rear mech . Set off in glorious weather with little wind compared to yesterday went over to Cookham Marlow then off up the popular road towards Freith and Lane End was going to make my way to Henley but was enjoying the ride so headed up to Stockenchurch then down the old A40 Aston Hill on one of the best descents I've ever been on not sure if I'd want to come up it but going down wow that was fun must be the best part of a mile long and a cracking road surface to boot. Was holding back as I'm not familiar with the road but next time will be fun. Ended up in Watlington then followed my truckers nose out towards Benson stopping for a quick pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liked for the ride, not the broken bike
Coffee and cake good at Velolife? Need to get my metric half in and thinking of heading that way perhaps..


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @mark st1 , sorry to hear about that. Every time I see the bike I get a little bit emotional lolol... So had a bit of a shock when I read your Strava heading. We were only talking about your jockey wheels on sunday.




Is that your old Roubaix then Ian?


----------



## mark st1 (7 Jul 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Liked for the ride, not the broken bike
> Coffee and cake good at Velolife? Need to get my metric half in and thinking of heading that way perhaps..



Thanks mate no big deal just annoyed about the premature end to a good ride. Yes mate top notch lovely cake good atmosphere and the guys that work there are a good bunch.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Is that your old Roubaix then Ian?


It is indeed. Sold it to Mark who rides it like he stole it.  
I just wasn't riding it so it was sitting in the shed as a cobweb collector. It needs to be ridden and enjoyed and Mark is doing that.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It is indeed. Sold it to Mark who rides it like he stole it.
> I just wasn't riding it so it was sitting in the shed as a cobweb collector. It needs to be ridden and enjoyed and Mark is doing that.



aaahh, must have been fairly recently then as it was only 2-3 months ago you offered to let me try it when I was looking at the Roubaix, I have now got the full carbon disc equipped Roubaix with the cobble gobbler seatpost and I am liking it very much.

I read your comment that since getting the Van Nic you had rather neglected the Roubaix....

I may look into ti for my next purchase as I was astounded that you can pick up a ti Van Nic with dura ace for less than £3000.......still a little paranoid about carbon but that doesn't stop me from keeping two full carbons indoors....


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Jul 2016)

Hard(ish) ride in today;took the Helium out a bit earlier than usual and headed down the A10 and ground it out in a harder gear than normal with the cadence at around the mid eighties rather than the usual mid nineties.

Once in to Cambridge headed out to the Gogs for some passes up and down the Worts Causeway/Shelford road and Lime Kiln Hill in both directions again using a lower cadence than usual.

Nice little work-out but need to do some more before the end of the month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/632812244

Helium on Lime Kiln Hill;


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> aaahh, must have been fairly recently then as it was only 2-3 months ago you offered to let me try it when I was looking at the Roubaix, I have now got the full carbon disc equipped Roubaix with the cobble gobbler seatpost and I am liking it very much.
> 
> I read your comment that since getting the Van Nic you had rather neglected the Roubaix....
> 
> I may look into ti for my next purchase as I was astounded that you can pick up a ti Van Nic with dura ace for less than £3000.......still a little paranoid about carbon but that doesn't stop me from keeping two full carbons indoors....




Yep. 'twas a couple of weeks back.
I was loath to get rid of it as it is such a lovely bike but as I said it just wasn't being ridden due to my Van Nick. After seeing @mark st1 ride it last Sunday on our Brighton trip. The sale was fully justified. 
I have never had any fear over carbon, it's a much tougher material then one might think. I would certainly buy another carbon frame one day.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jul 2016)

Another and last ride while in Cumbria
Planned on Strava, I am not so familiar with this area but lots of climbing per mile
from Cark to Grannge over Sands up a road called Back of the Fell Road, up a hill toughwer than I expected and with aa loop out to the west before back to Cark

Only 25 miles but over 2000 feet of Climbing

Exact stats

25.03 miles 2500 feet climbing
Ave speed 13.5 mph
Much tougher riding than at home

https://www.strava.com/activities/632957772


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jul 2016)

The windy wind was windier wind but the rain, for now, has gone. It will be back tomorrow but I am taking the day off so no commute, and probably no cycling for me. Got tlh for company this weekend.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jul 2016)

My ride today was rubbish.
Needed to get my metric/imperial half in for July, so planned a 50 miler out to Velolife last night, even managed to get it onto the Garmin as a route. This morning I set out, minor tweak to the route to avoid school run, but after 5 miles the legs decided not to play ball, so I reduced my plans to a metric half. Not content with this, legs continued to argue and I had to have a magic pill to try and make them behave. After 40 mins or so they settled so I continued on. Nowhere exciting, the same old roads, and by the time I got home after 35 miles I'd had enough
Still, on the plus side, I've now managed a metric half for 7 months on the trot, who knows, I may make the year yet as I really want the bronze star


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2016)

After yesterdays ride and a night on the beer I wasn't feeling up to a big ride today so decided once the rain had died down to get the Sirrus out and have a pootle along the cycle paths and tow paths through town. A very leisurely pace and 33 miles done. Very windy again, but very warm.

Took a couple of snaps:

This is one of six murals going up around the city celebrating Leicester winning the premier league:








and a picture of the cygnets getting quite big in Abbey Park:







https://www.strava.com/activities/633016980


----------



## Old jon (7 Jul 2016)

Promises of descending dampness today, promises that were only just kept. I thought Otley as a turning point and added a few bits that are not on the direct route.

As ever, pedal around Holbeck to persuade the legs to move, turn off for Office Lock and the ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road. All the way up to Headingley, followed by up to Lawnswood. A lad zoomed past me, really moving well, and a hundred yards later the hill pushed him behind me. Almost felt sorry for him. Anyway, pedal on to Bramhope and turn right onto Creskeld Lane. There was quite a lot of hedge and verge cutting debris on the road which slowed me down, nope, which I slowed down for. I do not think that rubber grips on grass very well. Turn left at the bottom, ride through what’s left of Arthington and along to Pool.



Turn right in Pool and cross the River Wharfe, then the next left for Leathley. Turn left again to cross the River Washburn ( would you name a guitar after a small Yorkshire river? ) at Leathley Bridge. It is a fair old climb to Farnley from here, but there is the exhilarating swoop into Otley to make up for it.

Ah well, Leeds Road here we come. I will happily drop into river valleys, and aye, climb up out of them, the only way to go anywhere really. The north side of the valley was shrouded in rain, before I reached the top so was I and by the time I turned right into old Bramhope village, the drizzle had stopped. It is a steep little climb at the side of the church, thankfully a short one, followed by niggling ups and the odd drop all the way to Cookridge. Then it really is downhill all the way, Headingley, Kirkstall and home via the towpath again. Thirty and nine tenths miles today and according to Garmin a little over 1500 feet climbed. Brilliant!

If you ride around in ever decreasing circles
it ain't on this map


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2016)

@Old jon spent many a day paddling the Washburn. Some of it the right way up!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jul 2016)

This morning i had a corn drilled out of my little toe and the hole filled with silver nitrate,stingy and uncomfortable..
so i thought ill go to Wakerley and Fineshade and MTB the pain off.
i tried an off piste that i Thought i knew...wrong..ended up in 4feet tall grass stingers and brambles, in one of the most populated Adder Snake areas in the country folowing a Deer trail 

my legs are shredded as i had trainer socks on " i know"  but that stopped my little toe hurting.
fantastic millionaires cake and a latte at the Cafe and a quick knee to ankle rub down with antiseptic cream and jobs a good un
very warm today and i was hoping for a shower but no rain at all. and my Runkeeper was in pause lol ahh well about 10 mile of cycling and a few where the hell am i ? Moments


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2016)

50 miles the journey, Hatton Locks the destination. That wasn't a nice morning for cycling. I got up and the sun was shining, by the time I'd had my morning p and put the bins out the rain had set in. By 10 it had stopped so I got the bike out and headed for Hatton Locks by a direct route, before I'd even finished crossing the city the first of the showers had started and I had intermittent showers all the way to the cafe, all accompanied by a stiff head wind. It had dried up by the time I'd left the cafe so I decided to follow my usual route out but in reverse, I meandered a bit, exploring lanes I don't usually ride, Chadwick Lane and Cuttle Pool Lane to name a couple, by the time I'd got home I'd stretched the homeward ride to 34 miles, most of them done slow and hard into a stiff head wind.


----------



## Diggs (7 Jul 2016)

Starting to get the feel of the new Pine Mountain, it really is a fun bike to ride. Sunny again so thought it would be rude not to nip out for a ride. Not a great distance but hey, I'm in no hurry.






Weeeeeeeeeeee!!!






Don't butt in






#CapsNotHats


----------



## gavgav (7 Jul 2016)

After a full day of interviewing at work (successfully appointed to my team this time thankfully!) I needed a relaxing chill out ride.

A muggy but windy evening as I took my regular route around town, up the cycle paths to Heathgates, down to the River Severn, along the towpath to the Quarry, out through Porthill, Copthorne, Radbrook, Nobold and home.

Nothing whatsoever to report, which was just what I wanted really! Although a couple of considerate drivers who let me across roads, etc, deserve a mention, which is better than the usual annoying ones!

13.3 miles at 12.0 mph avg


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2016)

A bonus mid week ride. 

Much as I like riding the country lanes, it was far too near rush hour for that to be much fun by the time I was free to go out, so it was onto the hybrid for a mainly off road and much ridden circuit.

Local roads out to Cross Gates, then past the park and over the railway line and the climb up Austhorpe Lane, continuing up onto Barrowby Lane before picking up NCN R66. Through Thorpe Park (which always seems near deserted - does anyone actually work there?) and back onto the bridleway / R66 and the climb to the highest point of the ride at the bridge over the M1, where I stopped to admire the view and the massing clouds:










A quick drink and back in the saddle and over the bridge, with a cheery wave to the tin box drivers below and then the plunge into the woods and the fun descent into Garforth.
It's that time of the year again where the foliage grows like mad and much like the earlier section of bridleway into Thorp Park, the woods are getting a bit overgrown. So with sight lines blocked and a twisty turny route also used by a lot of walkers I took it steady, but still managed to have fun.
Out of the woods and back onto Barrowby Lane proper and motored on along the tarmac to Barwick Rd.
Quick turn under the railway bridge and again onto Nanny Goat Lane and the climb back up to the riding school. About a third of the way along the lane a small dog was wandering about with no-one about, so I slowed down to see what the score was. Cue lots of barking and tail wagging, before it ran off down the long drive of one of the houses - hopefully that's where it lived. Up past the riding school and onto the bridleway for the bumpy run down to the tunnel under the M1, through there and along between the hedges heading for the farm on Manston Lane.
The heat and humidity was getting really oppressive now and there were some big dark clouds about so I started to wonder if a soaking was in the offing and picked up the pace on the gravel section and as I got onto the tarmac section it was into the seemingly obligatory headwind on this part of the ride.
Past the pet hotel and the former tank factory, turning right up onto Pendas Fields and down to Barwick Road, followed by a loop around the Manstons to add some distance and then local roads up to home, with a final loop around the block to push me into double figures.  The rain never did arrive, which was even better.

*10.2 miles *(16.4km) in *49m 9s* at an average of *12.5mph*, with just *452ft* climbed. Good to get out during the week as I've been struggling with midweek motivation lately and being out on the bike certainly helps clear my head.
Then when I got home I fitted the new bottle cage I got the other week to the hybrid so I can carry two bottles now. Funny how you can always put off such a simple job (two bolts!) for so long...


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2016)

What has become a fairly standard ride today, I was expecting rain but it never arrived and it was rather warm

Seems the Heron is back, but keeping its distance from me.






This eems to be quite common on this bridge, I've noticed it a couple of times. On the way back I went up to the road so didn't come all the way through but the water level seemed to have dropped






I did a bit of exploring, looking at a path I'd seen a ride coming down. I decided it was far too steep today to ride up. I also decided against my test hill climb because the weather was so warm. In the end I rode to Waitrose and bought a ham sandwich, got a free coffee and sat on some old lock gates. I don't really understand this business with cake, savoury is better.

As someone else has noted, cygnets are growing in size. I also saw some goslings that were as big as their parent. The latter crossed the towpath in front of me, determined not to give way.






On the way back I was doing quite well along a back road, a bit put out by all the traffic coming toward me as it wasn't that wide. As I got to the end I saw some blue lights and a police car slewed across the road. My alternatives were up the hill, which I wasn't fancying, or back the way I'd come. With neither attractive and people apparently walking down the road I thought I'd try to walk it. Rumour has it that with parking so difficult someone had decided to park inside their house. Somehow I doubt it. What you can't see is the front door on this side of the window. Anyhow, I was able to walk down the road and resume my ride.






12.7 miles max 18 avg 6.5 mph. Year to date, 284miles, Target 400 miles

And no, it wasn't 68, it was considerably warmer!


----------



## derrick (7 Jul 2016)

Nice ride out tonight 52 miles out through Essex. Stopped for a beer at Moreton then back to Enfield for a few more, Great evening my other half joined us at the Moon Under Water for a couple more beers, Lovely summer evening ride with the guys,
https://www.strava.com/activities/633590983


----------



## tallliman (8 Jul 2016)

@derrick, I havent been in the Moon Under Age for years now. Has it changed at all? Spent many a night when I was younger in there until we all started going up to the city for drinks.


----------



## Old jon (8 Jul 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @Old jon spent many a day paddling the Washburn. Some of it the right way up!



All of it accidentally, I hasten to say.


----------



## derrick (8 Jul 2016)

tallliman said:


> @derrick, I havent been in the Moon Under Age for years now. Has it changed at all? Spent many a night when I was younger in there until we all started going up to the city for drinks.


It's a great pub, service and food always good, never seen any trouble in there, We are in the process of moving house so we are closer to it.


----------



## Old jon (8 Jul 2016)

Definitely drizzly out there this morning, enough to wet the tarmac. By the time I was going out, it had stopped, though more was forecast. I think the bike could navigate itself around Holbeck by now, I would still have to pedal. Across Crown Point Bridge and along all those Rs to the Clock at Oakwood, past the unused gates of the park and ‘Oh Dear!’ Boot Hill has been resurfaced. With that horrible pea sized gravel. It has filled a few of the road drains, it is at least 50mm deep at the road edges and riding is a bit like riding in mud but with less directional control. I got about half way up, gave up and walked up to the Ring Road. It might have calmed down in a couple of weeks.

Once back on the bike, along the A 58 to Red Hall Lane, turn right. On to Skeltons Lane and left at the end to Thorner. At the bottom of Church Hill a tractor towing a ginormous trailer was disputing the right of way with a bus. The bus got away first and I followed, considerably slower, up the hill and along the road to Bramhope.



Turn right there to take the road to Aberford, cross the beck there and turn right again, Barwick in Elmet in sight. Almost. About now, I realised I was not going to enjoy my usual big grin whizz down Boot Hill. Through Scholes, across the old, sorry, dismantled railway and on to the A 64. Less than a mile, turn right onto Thorner Lane and then left onto Skeltons Lane again. At the junction with Coal Road, turn left onto that and wander around Seacroft ( I lived there about 50 years ago ) until I found North Parkway, Kentmere Avenue, South Parkway and Amberton Road, which took me to Easterly Road and the wander back along Roundhay Road. Totally amazed that I only made one bad turn after all this time away. My Garmin tells me I did 31.31 miles today, had to report to two decimal places for that one, and my legs tend to agree. I am going to miss Boot Hill though.

There should be rain spots on this map.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Jul 2016)

18.61 miles this evening, 1 hour 15 mins, average 14.7 bringing weeks total to 81 miles. Just around Warton and Silverdale looping up Warton Crag road to get some more hill work in. Took some snaps off the beaten track at Jenny Browns Point. The day one disc never disappoints and although the hills are hard work it's immensely satisfying to do it without gears










Shameless selfie






Kids play area and farm shop/cafe next to Gibraltar farm at Jenny's point


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jul 2016)

Rain was forecast overnight and early this morning, so I warned our lass that I would be going out late and might not got back until after she has gone to cubs. Anyway got up before she went to work, yes it was gloomy and wet. By 10 it had brightened up so I was out and away.

Blimey it was hard work, the wind was a real workout and for the first 30 miles or so I was chased by very dark clouds, fortunately it didn't rain and they eventually disappeared leaving a behind white fluffy clouds, a lot of wind, but it was very very warm. At 40 something miles I stopped and bought a cheese and onion slice, pack of flapjacks and a couple of cans of coke. Rode another 5 miles and stopped at a bench to scoff the slice a couple of the flapjacks and a can of coke.

Stopped again around 75 miles and drank the second coke and had to stop again at mile 85ish to get more water, By the time I get into Leicester and Abbey Park I was on 97 miles, a few laps around the park took it to 100 miles and then I headed home. 

Took this picture near Swinford - I know the weather this year has been strange, but surely it hasn't been this bad has it?






By the time I got home I had done 106 miles and was pretty tired, luckily the weather looks really crap tomorrow so I will force myself to have a rest 

https://www.strava.com/activities/634258725/segments/15491929557


----------



## Alex H (8 Jul 2016)

The weather man was promising 30°C in the afternoon today, so I got up and left 'early' (0730)

My target was the Lac de Saint Pardoux, 30km north of Limoges.

As I was cycling towards St-Martin-de-Jussac, a cyclist appeared to my left and said "Bonjour, Anglais?"

I think it was the mudguards and the rear rack bag that gave it away . We chatted in a mixture of languages for a while, I found out that he lives not far from me and he knows my neighbour across the road (I don't think there's anyone within 20k who doesn't know him ). He asked me how old an was and when I said 63, he said "I'm 69, I'm an old man". Apparently he has stopped racing and now just cycles for pleasure, although he is still a member of the Rochechouart Cycling club. At this point we were approaching a hill (just outside of St Brice, about where the '12' is on the route below) which I have never been too impressed with, I generally choose the easiest gear and struggle my way up. He just stood on the pedals and left me, continuing like that all the way up and into the distance 

Anyway, continuing on the Saint Gence, where a small diversion let me take this picture of the church.






Somewhat further on, I arrived at Nieul, where I had something to eat in the Parc du Chateau






Getting closer to my destination, I came across this fortified church in Compreignac






Finally arriving at the lake, I was surprised to see it so empty, after all, it is July and the French do seem addicted to sand and water when on their holidays.






The strange poles are solar powered lights 

After half an hour I decided to continue my journey and return via a different route. This took me first of all over a bridge crossing a bit of the lake, near the village of Saint Pardoux.






The village itself is quite small and has a memorial to the dead of the First World War, this one in the form of a statue of a soldier.





Also managed to catch a swallow(?) in flight at the same time 

It was about 11:00 now and was getting quite hot, so this was very welcome.






For some reason I've always thought of farmers as very untidy, but this one seems to have a 'neat' fetish.






Passing through Nantiat, I couldn't resist taking a picture of the railway, Doctor Beeching would have had a field day over here; 






Got home at about 13:30 - 106km in 5 hours - here's the route






Total Ascent 1274m 

The weather man was wrong - it was 'only' 28° when I got home


----------



## rideswithmoobs (8 Jul 2016)

Alex H said:


> The weather man was promising 30°C in the afternoon today, so I got up and left 'early' (0730)
> 
> My target was the Lac de Saint Pardoux, 30km north of Limoges.
> 
> ...



I hope I'm doing that mileage in that time at 63


----------



## BSRU (8 Jul 2016)

Got out for a lumpy 85km this morning with 1350m of going up, 15.9m per km(84ft per mile). The first 15km was at 20m per km(105ft per mile) but there was then a nice 7km of decent.
Very overcast with a strong wind, looked like it might rain but it didn't, the sun even made a brief appearance a couple of times.
First time out in my newly arrived tights, my previous ones, Campagnolo Heritage 3/4 bibs were excellent but the pad was getting too thin, quite painful in a certain area on the last ride. Difficult buying new ones as cycle clothing companies do not seem to cater for cyclists like me, I do not want to wear shorts, I want to have my legs covered to protect them from the sun. Ended up buying some Skins tights, luckily in a sale with 50 quid off, very nice tights and comfy pad.
A good ride up Hackpen Hill, a hill a used to avoid because of the 15%+ part, now up as quickly as usual but not struggling, instead of dying during the last few hundred metres now changing down and sprinting it.

The sun come out from behind the clouds a few times.





Some nice local villages.








A short 10% hill seemed quite easy after going up a few 15+% hills





Started recovery with some TTD fruit scones and some home made prawn mayo sandwiches.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2016)

Another short circuit on the hybrid - Friday night rush hour is no time to be mixing it with certain elements of the traffic around here...

If you read yesterdays report you might find tonights report quite familiar. There are a couple of decent alternative off road short routes locally, but with the amount of rain we've had lately they'll be mudfests at the moment and I really couldn't be bothered with all that...

So, Cross Gates, over the railway and up Austhorpe Hill, through Thorp Park on NCN R66 and over the M1.
Blast down through the woods stopping to take a couple of photos at a different point to yesterday:










Back on and through the rest of the woods, then Barrowby Lane to Garforth, back under the railway line and up past the riding school, then onto the bridleway and under the M1. Between the hedges and down to Manston Lane and the into the wind slog back to the former tank factory and up into Pendas Fields, where I turned right instead of left for half a loop of variety. Repeated the loop from yesterday around the Manstons and then up towards home where couple of kids on BSOs challenged me to a race, so I felt obliged to show them a clean pair of wheels  with the last mile into a blustery headwind, as now seems to be traditional. 

*10.07 miles* (16.2km) in *47m 34s* at an average of *12.7mph*, with just *485ft* climbed. But all good - despite the familiarity of the route, no two rides are ever the same and it's a tonic just to be out on the bike.






Tomorrow is looking a bit "challenging" weatherwise - I haven't got my metric century in yet this month and I'm trying to decide if I should get up early (i.e. be out of the house by 7 am) in an attempt to avoid the forecast monsoon, or if it's not worth the hassle given the 20 mph winds that will be in for the whole day...


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2016)

Old jon said:


> Definitely drizzly out there this morning, enough to wet the tarmac. By the time I was going out, it had stopped, though more was forecast. I think the bike could navigate itself around Holbeck by now, I would still have to pedal. Across Crown Point Bridge and along all those Rs to the Clock at Oakwood, past the unused gates of the park and ‘Oh Dear!’ Boot Hill has been resurfaced. With that horrible pea sized gravel. It has filled a few of the road drains, it is at least 50mm deep at the road edges and riding is a bit like riding in mud but with less directional control. I got about half way up, gave up and walked up to the Ring Road. It might have calmed down in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Once back on the bike, along the A 58 to Red Hall Lane, turn right. On to Skeltons Lane and left at the end to Thorner. At the bottom of Church Hill a tractor towing a ginormous trailer was disputing the right of way with a bus. The bus got away first and I followed, considerably slower, up the hill and along the road to Bramhope.
> 
> ...




Hi @Old jon - you probably know, but if you go down the hill to the bottom of North Parkway, you can turn right onto the "new" Wyke Beck Way cycle path which takes you up to Easterly Road on nice smooth tarmac - you can then either follow the WBW through the woods (still on tarmac), or climb over Asket Hill, both of which bring you out onto Wetherby Road near the new school.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jul 2016)

A first for me today managed a 50 km ride in the evening .I am away on my hols for the last 2 weeks of July and am busy Sunday this weekend and tomorrow's weather looks pants . So after a slightly early finish from work it was home quick tea and out on the bike at 18.15 .Anstey ,Cropston, Rothley ,Cossington up humble lane and managed pr on Strava back into Sileby and out to Walton on the Wolds and round into the back of Barrow on Soar ,Quorn stopped at Quorn station to watch a steam train come though . Into Woodhouse in Swithland back to Rothley and back to Anstey a mile short so a loop of the village and back home with 31.3 miles in the bag at 17.4 mph . That 2 of my 3 challenge rides done my 50 mile ride my yet become a Hilly Cornish ride if the weather is bad tomorrow.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jul 2016)

We have been without a tandem since Sunday, so it was high time we got another.

Our first ride of the day was from Bridgwater, out through the small village of Chedzoy and back into Bridgwater. A few tweaks and a broken credit card later and we were free to go.

We ended up doing a short 5.25 mile ride in a very hilly corner of Somerset/Devon starting off in Appley. straight away it was up, then up, a lot more up and some more.
This was followed by a scintillating, brief down before another huge up.
This went on ad infinitum until we reached a hill that had even more up than the others! There was a point when I thought a dismount was coming. In truth it was me that was ready to stop, but Jo, puffing and blowing said that we weren't giving up. We made it and stopped in a gateway, sweating.





So we went back to the car a much flatter way, still hilly.

The reason we'd stopped was to see what the gearing was like on some stiff hills. It coped, and so did we, just about. So our new tandem fits like a glove, no more pins and needles in my shoulders hopefully.

Average speed.............. 6mph!

https://www.strava.com/activities/634071519


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2016)

Yesterday I went out for an evening ride without taking the bag on the back that could have had a waterproof jacket in. So, of course, it rained. Luckily it wasn't too hard, it didn't rain continuously and I didn't get cold. I went down the East Lancs Road path and took one of my regular loops through and around Culcheth, where I wasn't paying attention and found myself on an unfamiliar road that passed the prison at Risley. I stopped to look at Google maps and decided to keep going and head back round to the East Lancs Road. I rode down some lovely pretty lanes and am rather pleased that I inadvertently found a new route and have also discovered how to get to Birchwood.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2016)

Out early today as another busy day ahead. 

Had a stick of rhubarb to deliver en route, once that was done I headed for Little Irchester ,Poddington , Wymington,Chelveston and decided to stop at Denford .









Next up was Thrapston where the drizzle arrived but carried on towards Woodford and past the ford next were the Cranfords where I decided to swap into some waterproof trousers.

Once I got going again it was Barton Seagrave ,Burton Latimer,Isham ,Orlingbury and home just short of 39 miles.


----------



## Old jon (9 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Hi @Old jon - you probably know, but if you go down the hill to the bottom of North Parkway, you can turn right onto the "new" Wyke Beck Way cycle path which takes you up to Easterly Road on nice smooth tarmac - you can then either follow the WBW through the woods (still on tarmac), or climb over Asket Hill, both of which bring you out onto Wetherby Road near the new school.



Hi @NorthernDave , thanks for that. I did not know that existed, though I do remember the beck, and I have seen the sign for the Wyke Beck Way by the school. It never occurred to me to ride it, but it does look a viable alternative. Will give it a try this afternoon.
Cheers.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jul 2016)

Up and out early today!
Dreich day and the air was damp when I set off but at least not dinging down like earlier 
Did another hilly route and the rain started at the furthest point away from home 
First time the Pashley has been rained on  but not as "precious" about it now since paint got chipped when in for a service  Sorted with some model paint from Homebase though, so all good.
I did take my iPod (only used on cycle paths and off road). 
Cruising along in the rain  was very enjoyable.
Passed an older chap on a road bike, nice smile and "morning" also a younger guy on a MTB who looked totally miserable


----------



## LarryDuff (9 Jul 2016)

30 miles this morning in the Dromara hills, 28 of which were pretty wet.


----------



## User19783 (9 Jul 2016)

The trouble of having too many bikes, there is always one bike I rarely ride, but when I do, I fall in love again, I really love this bike, 
my old Litespeed only comes out when the sun is


Only had a small window to get out, so I gave it 100% effort , 39km in 90 minutes.


----------



## Old jon (9 Jul 2016)

A bit shy of thirty miles today, in enough rain to float a medium sized ship, or so it seemed. I wanted to explore alternative routes to and from Wetherby that avoid the newly gravelled stretch of the A 58 which finishes at the Ring Road.

The Wyke Beck Way was suggested by @NorthernDave, so off I went to the Oakwood Clock, past the tradesman’s entrance park gates and there, just opposite the new school, is the Wyke Beck Way. Over the road goes I, a squeeze through the ( not ) gate and there I went. Tarmac, smooth surface, I still was cautious. Easterly Road, also gravelled recently, was crossed and back on the Wyke Beck Way. Strange country for me, last time I was here it was all rough land. Most civilised now, my absence has done it a favour. I recognised North Parkway when I saw the now derelict Fellmonger’s Arms as was, one of the few pubs in Leeds I have never visited. Quite a pedal up North Parkway to the old A 64, a left turn onto the Ring Road and a right turn onto Coal Road followed shortly by another right turn onto Skelton’s Lane. In to Thorner and out by Milner Lane, a heave of the lungs up that sharp rise, and ride to East Rigton.



Turn right on Rigton Green and follow the wonderful stretch of road to Collingham, where I decided to turn left towards home. Along the A 58 all the way to the Wellington pub where I turned right for Shadwell, left for Slaid Hill and once there, left again on Roundhay Park Lane, cross the Ring Road and UP to the Canal Gardens, and down to the clock at Oakwood. As I rode back across Leeds towards home, the rain stopped. Shame, really, I was just getting used to it.

Garmins produce waterproof maps.


----------



## Goonerobes (9 Jul 2016)

It was a tad too breezy to make my usual routes, west or east on exposed roads, enjoyable so I made up a localish loop around the forest before heading into the Test Valley for a little loop on some roads that I knew had some hedgerow shelter.

A rather warm New Forest was busier than I've seen for a while for cyclists with everything from families pottering around on mountain bikes to heads down boy racers & on many roads bikes outnumbers cars which is always good for slowing the traffic down a bit.

Thankfully it cooled down a little around lunchtime as I made my way around the Test Valley part of the route & my road choice was pretty spot for shelter although I did have a 5 or 6 mile stretch straight into the southwesterly breeze.

60.2 pleasant enough miles but I couldn't be arsed to do an extra 2 for another metric ton as I wanted to watch the F1 qualifying before finding out the result!

https://www.strava.com/activities/635074448


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jul 2016)

Rich B. and Pete M. were back and Jules H. was in too. Pete called Pershore so we took to the fairly standard run by Strensham for Eckington and a close look at Bredon Hill. We looped closer to Little Comberton than is usual and soon we were sitting in the cafe in Pershore with coffee and cake.

Lots of time went by enjoyably while we sorted out the woes of the world. Time came for us to saddle up again and off we went to take an extra loop from Besford Bridge for Drakes Broughton and then another loop from Wadborough to Littleworth to take the run over Stonehall common.

We emerged onto the Upton Tri bike course and had the pleasure of watching riders of all shapes and sizes riding towards us. At the A38 crossing riders were coming from all directions. How were the marshalls coping? As we approached the HQ area runners were beginning to get going. Now it was just the standard run back by Hanley Swan to complete a nice wee social (45 miles) outing today.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jul 2016)

We set off from Wembury this morning in a thick old sea mist that never really went. Hills from the off, luckily one is a great big sweeping downhill that then leads to the lights that take you to Elburton. Out through the rural lanes of Sherford (until the new town arrives....), across the A38 and into Plympton. This is a long decent to the Ridgeway, then on to the road that leads to Marsh Mills.
We headed for Saltram. Under the A38 the graffiti on the concrete is perfectly placed, but spraying statues ain't cool kids...









Along the river Plym to the folly





We then rode across the old railway bridge at Laira which has now been converted to a cycle bridge, very nice too




On through Cattedown, past the aquarium, over the lifting bridge (just before the beepers) and on to the Barbican




We stopped for a cup of tea before heading up to the Hoe. It was a bit claggy up there....




It was a bit damp and chilly so we moved on to the Royal William Yard. We stopped and had a cheap a lunch as possible at Hugh Fearnley Whittingstalls place. It did taste good!





The buildings down there are very photogenic, and so is the new tandem...




Unfortunately we've already named him Willy, but Clarence would have suited.

We retraced our path back to the cycle bridge and headed for Jo's sisters house in Oreston (derived from Whores Town) we had a quick brew then went down past Radford Park, up to Hooe and a turn to Jennycliff. I'd have like to have taken pics but it was coming in thick now. The climb up to Staddon Heights is fairly steep and sinuous. It was fine, bottom gear and find a rythm. We've taken it up some hills this weekend!
Once in the top the fog was blowing through at a speed, and visibility was sketchy...





A few more lumps n bumps brought us home.
27.9 miles with 1600 feet of up. A long way from Cambridgeshire!
We love the new bike.
https://www.strava.com/activities/635219235


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2016)

I only had a small window of opportunity to get a ride in today as I had an appointment first thing then collecting Buck Jr from music centre at 12 and then back there for 1 for their end of term concert before heading up to another concert tonight at 6:30 <phew>

I'd bumped into my neighbour last night and said I was going to try and get a ride in at 10am if he was interested. Yes! The deal was done and the agreement was "whatever the weather!"

It was quite pleasant this morning but sure enough on the way back home at 9:45 the heavens opened and I'll be honest, if it was just me I am sure I would have cried off the ride but, a deal is a deal and so, bang on 10, we both emerged into the rain ready for a ride out.

The forecast said 35-38mph winds and heavy rain. Why is it they get the forecast right when it is poor weather? Despite the weather we set off and within 100m I was already feeling a tad wet (I don't like the boil in the bag jackets so just had my gilet atop my long sleeve jersey)

Up out of the village and then to climb my nemesis which is known on Strava as "Steep!" I'm not sure if its so early in the ride that makes me dislike it but regardless it has to be climbed. Once on the top, we were really exposed to the wind and the rain but the company distracted both of us from the elements and onwards we road over the crossroads to Hepworth and Hade Edge before turning left and then down past Winscar reservoir and then up through Carlecotes over the Whams Road and on towards Millhouse Green.

We then took a left and headed up the drag towards Royds Hill. I don't know if the weather was making my Garmin play up but it certainly isn't a 1% incline - more like 5-11%. Technical hitches aside, the rain had now stopped and the wind was still with us but was helping to dry us off!

Once up to the viewing platform we headed left and rode on the water logged roads - a couple of deep puddles got us wet again but knowing we were on our way home, it didn't matter too much.

The usual return from here getting home at 11:30 just in time for a shower before heading up to pick up Buck Jr!!

This week also had me completing my first year as a road cyclist with 1500 miles ridden and smiles all round.







https://www.strava.com/activities/634948608

18.3 miles and 1,010ft of climbing


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jul 2016)

Up early this morning, after having a word with myself about getting a ride in despite the forecast.
Out of the door just after 7.30am and after a breeze around local roads, up to Scholes via Leeds Road. from there to Barwick, turning right onto Long Lane for the lumpy but mainly downhill route to Garforth. From there onto the A642 for the climb up to the M1 roundabout and then on to Aberford, then a right and under the A1(M) and the climb up the hill and on to Lotherton Gates.
More familiar ground on the road to Sherburn, taking the Saxton turning and through the village, nearly becoming a bonnet adornment for a Mercedes driver who was that busy pulling off his drive he didn't look to see if anyone was actually using the road...
From there it was on to Barkston Ash, then Church Fenton and the road round the airfield towards Ryther, where Mondeo Man did a MGIF on a corner despite two horse riders being less than 200 yards ahead, so I caught up with him again before he'd got past them...
On down the single track roas between fields of cereal crops, making good use of a field entrance to let a truck past (how busy was it on here today?!?) and into Ryther. Through the village and on towards Cawood, almost being tempted into the Lakeside kitchen by the waft of bacon. I resisted and pushed on into the village and over the swing bridge, then took the road to Kelfield and then Riccall where I picked up NCN R65, The Solar Cycle for a straightforward run into York.
Just before York I was passed by what looked like a family ride heading the other way, with about 10 people on various bikes / BSOs - the 'leader' pointed me out in case the others hadn't seen me - "Cyclist" 
Up the the P&R at Askham Bar from where I had a bit of sustenance and txtd Mrs ND an update, with 31 miles completed.
"It's just started drizzling here" was the reply. 
I'd avoided anything more than a few spits and spots of rain up to this point, however that message was to change that 
I'd barely gone a mile and the rain started. I toughed it out for a while, as us Northerners do, but as it got heavier I stopped by the college at Askham Bryan to put my 'showerproof' jacket on. The ride, and the rain, continued through rolling countryside and by the village of Helaugh I was flagging a bit, so broke open the Haribo.
On through Wighill and past Thorp Arch Trading Estate, then down through Walton and onto Church Causeway where I was really feeling it so had another energy bar.
Into Thorp Arch village and with the rain and my legs getting heavier I abandoned plans for an metric century and decided I'd make do with the imperial half today.
Over the bridge and up into Boston Spa, pausing momentarily for an ambulance to pass on blue lights, then down to Clifford past the frying up but not yet open chippy and down the hill to Bramham. Didn't even consider tackling Town Hill today, so cycled up to the bridge over the A1(M) and the road towards Thorner.
Here the rain finally started to abate and as I took the right onto Thorner Lane (avoiding the dip at Wothersome) it looked like the sun was finally going to burn through, so I stopped to take off my jacket.
Through the dip, getting scalped on the climb up the other side by a bloke at least 20 years older than me on his bike  and on towards Milner Lane, where it started to rain again...
Well, I wasn't stopping again, so down the hill and into Thorner, for a steady slog along Main Street and then the climb up Van Zyl Hill.
Blimey this was hard work today and just to cap off a perfect morning there was a loud "TWANG" just before the top of the hill as one of the spokes in the front wheel let go 
Sorted that out of the way with a roadside repair and then a steady run home via Skeltons Lane and Coal Road into the rain, wind and plagues of locusts (technically only two of those are true, but I wouldn't have been at all surprised if the third hadn't happened as well).

*53.66 miles* (85.37km) in *3h 48m* at an average of *14.1 mph*, with *1,696ft* climbed. That's my imperial half century for the month (which is good), but I'm really struggling at the moment and I can't think why.  On a positive note there were a good number of cyclists out today, despite the weather.
Maybe next weekend will be better.






There are no pics uploaded from todays ride, as my phone is currently not playing ball. 
Neither was my Garmin, which despite me pressing "end ride" followed by "Yes" when asked if I wanted to upload didn't display my ride via Connect, although it did subsequently appear when I plugged it into my PC. 
I think I'll have to class today as one of those days... 

Now to take the bike to the shop to get the wheel sorted.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Jul 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/635380526/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468084258

It was the beggars fair, in Romsey today.

The weather held out very nicely.





Music.






Food, a spectacular hotdog, made with minted lamb, caramelised onions, courgette, and skin on fries.





A really good Folk / Rock band ( think Fairport Convention, on acid )






People with bells on their hats ( Lepers I think).







These guys kept telling everyone to "swing their partners", so it was a swingers party then?.

A nice day, and cracking atmosphere.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (9 Jul 2016)

User19783 said:


> The trouble of having too many bikes, there is always one bike I rarely ride, but when I do, I fall in love again, I really love this bike,
> my old Litespeed only comes out when the sun is
> 
> 
> ...



Now that I really like  carbon or Alu ? Ooooo time for some internet searching and another bike added to the list  this decision is getting harder . I do like that though @User19783


----------



## Donger (9 Jul 2016)

Cyclechat Metric Century a Month Challenge time again. 104.1km done today with my audaxing buddy @jembullo on the "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax from Bushley (near Tewkesbury). After 3 weeks out with a virus, followed by a week's cycling in Holland without a hill that would have moved the bubble in a spirit level, I was starting to worry that I'd crumble at the first sight of a hill and feel as weak as Tim Peake after 3 months in space. Needn't have worried. 975 metres of climbing accomplished without incident, and got round just 10 minutes slower than last year.
Met some familiar faces, and got this shot of Jem climbing up above Flaxley, just as a couple of the usual suspects turned up:




The first rest stop, after the biggest climb, was at the Dean Heritage Centre at Soudley in the Forest of Dean, where I wolfed down a big mug of coffee and a nice gloopy chunk of ginger cake on the terrace:




Then we had to climb back out of the hollow we were in and back up to Mitcheldean, and onwards via a lumpy route to our second refreshment stop at the Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle in Herefordshire:




Jem returned the favour and got this action shot of me on the way back through Worcestershire towards Tewkesbury:




Ended up with another one of these at the finishing line to add to my collection:




(Basically just the equivalent of a gold star and a "well done" from the teacher, but I've never been able to throw one away yet!)
In case you were wondering, yes we _were_ both wearing the same shirt (Me looking unaccountably stern, yet again):




A brilliant ride today. Great quiet lanes and mostly cycling two abreast, chatting as we went. A very friendly bunch doing the ride today, too. Thanks for putting up with my speed, Jem. Nice to ride with you again. You can be my wingman anytime.
I have a feeling I'm going to ache tomorrow. I'll worry about that in the morning, though. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jul 2016)

Donger said:


> Cyclechat Metric Century a Month Challenge time again. 104.1km done today with my audaxing buddy @jembullo on the "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax from Bushley (near Tewkesbury). After 3 weeks out with a virus, followed by a week's cycling in Holland without a hill that would have moved the bubble in a spirit level, I was starting to worry that I'd crumble at the first sight of a hill and feel as weak as Tim Peake after 3 months in space. Needn't have worried. 975 metres of climbing accomplished without incident, and got round just 10 minutes slower than last year.
> Met some familiar faces, and got this shot of Jem climbing up above Flaxley, just as a couple of the usual suspects turned up:
> View attachment 134470
> 
> ...


Magic, well done


----------



## booze and cake (10 Jul 2016)

I rode from London to Bristol solo yesterday into a constant headwind which was very draining. I had a puncture in 1st 5 miles and had to stop for a few rests/break from the wind. I copied a new route I found online and was really liking it but I somehow lost my route notes from my jersey at Bramley Green so had to find my was to the A4 for the rest of the way. Forgot to take any pics but wind aside a good long day in the saddle to prep me for a week of welsh hills. 144 miles for the day, full body ache, beer, Indian takeaway, result.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/9867045


----------



## derrick (10 Jul 2016)

Saturday club ride a nice loop around part of Essex. 9 of us set of at 9am for a little loop in Essex, one guy punctured at Toot hill, but we where quickly under way again, I left the group in Epping to cycle to Redbridge cycle centre, Our club was organizing the racing there, My other half had got there a bit earlier as she helps with the signing on. She also took the camera, So when i got there i could take a few pics,500+ photos. A great way to spend a Saturday.
https://www.strava.com/activities/635352374


----------



## Firestorm (10 Jul 2016)

I started a thread a few weeks ago about attempting a ride which was way over what I had done before.
well today was that free day.
got out just before 8 and within a couple of miles realised that not only was it a breezy as the met office had predicted but it would be a headwind on the way home. So I kept the destination I had in mind, but cut a few of the loops out.
Maldon promenade park at 32 mile






the head wind home took it out of me and the wasp sting on the inside of my mouth about 10 miles from home just before it started to rain made the last leg harder than it could have been.
Out: southend, wakering, Stambridge, hullbridge, battlesbridge Woodham mortimer,Maldon
Back: Maldon Mundon Latchingdon , Cold norton, Woodham ferrers, battlesbridge , Hullbridge, stambridge, Wakering , Southend
63.2 miles 4.45 13.3 mph 1178ft of essex bumps

Overall quite pleased with myself , pariculary now the swollem lip has now gone down


----------



## Rasmus (10 Jul 2016)

Mendip transmitter audax from Bath today, advertised at 100 km but actually more like 110. Early start time for this one means no trains, so why not ride to the start? (0610 wake up alarm on a Sunday - madness)

Lovely but tough ride; three major climbs (including the brutal Blagdon hill), assorted other lumpyness, and a real sting in the tail getting back up to the ride HQ at Combe Down. Some wonderfully fast descents as well. 

The weather played nice all day (the onlt shower passed over while I was inside waiting for the start), so why not ride back home again to make it a century?

Legs now utterly ruined - can feel quite clearly how far behind I am in the mileage this year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/636450752


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jul 2016)

IM motivating myself to get out , its not going well so far ...........


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (10 Jul 2016)

Waited all week for the ride, then get sofa bound by a virus. Bugger!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jul 2016)

This mornings ride with my irregular companion was called off since it was pouring with rain and blowing a gale. After watching the F1 the weather had turned better, and it was sunny, though the wind was still having a good blow. Dragged myself out one of my usual routes out to Windlesham and back, 26 miles and very warm indeed.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jul 2016)

Probably the shortest ride, I've reported on, but hey they all count don't they?

In complete contrast to the forecast the sun was out, so I decided to ride the road bike down to get the front wheel spoke replaced, then walk up home.
Not only would this give me a bit of exercise in the sunshine, but I could have another go on the easterly section of the Cycle Super Highway (CSH).
My report on what I found is on this thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bradford-cycle-lane.180322/page-13

Here is a pic I took before setting off:





Notice the dye from my new Team GB gloves on the white bar tape? 

A leisurely ride, almost all of it downhill and on off road cycle only infrastructure, or quiet back streets away from the main roads.
*1.99 miles* in *13m 10s* at an average speed of *9.1mph* with *98ft* of descent. The tardy time is probably due to stopping to take pics for the above thread and waiting at lights on the CSH to cross proper roads. Sunday mornings don't get any easier do they?






The walk home took half an hour, with 98ft of ascent 
Then when I got home I cleaned and mickeled the hybrid in the glorious sunshine, before watching the F1.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

Nice little ride out in very warm woods..
Filthy conditions ..nice to get dirty on a Sunday...


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2016)

Back from Cumbria, where I did two rides totalling 60.6 miles but with a total of 6604 feet of climbing

Went to Sonning, weather was drizzly through most of the early part and some of the return.

However dry by the end and sunny this afternoon when not riding

Went to Sonning via Windsor Waltham and Twyford, on the Way back we veered off and went along Drift Road and through the Park

refuellled by bacon sandwich at the halfway mark, it was nice to do a more normal ride, without those gut-wrenching climbs of the lakes

54.03 miles @ 16.6 mph with a 'mere' 1266 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/636269252/


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2016)

Alex H said:


> The weather man was promising 30°C in the afternoon today, so I got up and left 'early' (0730)
> 
> My target was the Lac de Saint Pardoux, 30km north of Limoges.
> 
> ...


Love the OCD farmer photo...


----------



## Gareth C (10 Jul 2016)

During the industrial revolution, the North Pennines were a busy site of mining, mineral extraction, smelting and steel production. This is seen on the ground today through the old mines, the spoil heaps, and in particular, a network of old railway lines and waggon ways that are now often bike routes.

Liz was exhibiting today at “Wool on The Wall” at Greenhead, so I went to help unload her stuff, then took the chance to ride home. After a bit of road work to get to Haltwhistle, the route 68 is joined, which is the former railway line through the South Tyne valley to Alston.






There was the spectacular Lamely Viaduct, where I met an ex miner taking his dog for a walk. We had a great chat, and he explained why the route is so tortuous at the end of the viaduct: the landowner doesn’t want people riding along the track by his house…






Eventually the route is regained, with great views back to the viaduct.






Some road work eventually brings me into Alston for a second breakfast, and then out along the Weardale road towards Nent Head. At Nent Hall I take the back road (which is a bit lumpy), but is quieter and allows access to a “public way” up the hill towards Allenheads. Unfortunately the public way is unrideable, but a good chance for a rest and a push.






When the road is joined, there is a very fast (downhill and tailwind) trip into Allenheads. I’m feeling good, so press on up the monster climb of the coast-to-coast cycle route. This then leads onto the fast descent to Rookhope (that I had fought in the opposite direction last week).

Time for a bit of exploring. The coast-to-coast off-road option climbs out of Rookhope on the course of a cable-pulled railway, with a steam powered engine at the top hauling wagons out of the valley. On the climb, the views are wonderful.











At the top, there are ruins and an information plaque.






Now I’m up on the moors of north Weardale, and the going is fast. The coast-to-coast and Waskerley Way follow the old waggon way; I take a coke and crisps at the Park Head Cafe, then on towards Waskerley. On the Waskerley Way at Red House my route was to head off towards home. However, the owner had illegally blocked the cycle route at NZ 064 454, with barbed wire around the gates and locks. Rather than push a point, I decided to continue on the Waskerley Way and double back from NZ 068 465. This then lead me on quiet back roads to cross the A68 and a fast run to Satley. At this point the direction of the route was now into a monumental headwind, which was not appreciated late in the day.

The last part was also “a bit lumpy” but at least beautiful scenery and plenty of wild roses.






From Waterhouses, it’s onto the last waggon way of the day, climbing through the woods to Billy Row, then a quick spin along local roads before landing home. Just before the roundabout on the A68 the mile-o-meter clicked past 100km.






A good day out, but tiring with all the hills and the tailwind turning into a headwind towards the end!






Strava data.


----------



## mark st1 (10 Jul 2016)

Gareth C said:


> During the industrial revolution, the North Pennines were a busy site of mining, mineral extraction, smelting and steel production. This is seen on the ground today through the old mines, the spoil heaps, and in particular, a network of old railway lines and waggon ways that are now often bike routes.
> 
> Liz was exhibiting today at “Wool on The Wall” at Greenhead, so I went to help unload her stuff, then took the chance to ride home. After a bit of road work to get to Haltwhistle, the route 68 is joined, which is the former railway line through the South Tyne valley to Alston.
> 
> ...



My goodness that is a colourful bike !


----------



## Gareth C (10 Jul 2016)

mark st1 said:


> My goodness that is a colourful bike !



Indeed! And Liz only spotted today the custom Fizik saddle (which just had to be done...)


----------



## mark st1 (10 Jul 2016)

Gareth C said:


> Indeed! And Liz only spotted today the custom Fizik saddle (which just had to be done...)



Damn right mate no point going at it half heartedly


----------



## jembullo (10 Jul 2016)

It was an absolute pleasure Andy, it was such a great ride, my shout for coffee and cake on the next one.


Donger said:


> Cyclechat Metric Century a Month Challenge time again. 104.1km done today with my audaxing buddy @jembullo on the "Teddy Bears' Picnic" audax from Bushley (near Tewkesbury). After 3 weeks out with a virus, followed by a week's cycling in Holland without a hill that would have moved the bubble in a spirit level, I was starting to worry that I'd crumble at the first sight of a hill and feel as weak as Tim Peake after 3 months in space. Needn't have worried. 975 metres of climbing accomplished without incident, and got round just 10 minutes slower than last year.
> Met some familiar faces, and got this shot of Jem climbing up above Flaxley, just as a couple of the usual suspects turned up:
> View attachment 134470
> 
> ...


----------



## gbb (10 Jul 2016)

In the grand scheme of things, my 23 miles are nowt...but for some reason, I thoroughly enjoyed them this afternoon, despite a blowy wind.
Just got on the drops on the headwind section (I suspect it was more a side/head wind ) and seemed to cope with it very well, made the turn and got a lovely good few miles of motoring along with the tailwind.
I havn;t got many miles in lately for a multitude of reasons, perhaps that's why I felt quite good.
Buzzing tonight...


----------



## Katherine (10 Jul 2016)

A rather hilly ride up and down through the spectacular Lancashire countryside with Salford CC. Lots of endorphins. After a while I even enjoyed the climbs as much as the exillerating descents ￼￼￼￼￼￼ ￼￼. Great cafe stop at Edenfield. There is absolutely no way I could have attempted those climbs and distance on my own. We got back to Swinton after 46 miles so I carried on to make a metric century as it's exactly 8 weeks until I do my first 100 mile bike ride.
Swinton, Kearsley, Whitefield, Hollins, Heywood, Edenfield, Ramsbottom, Walshaw, Radcliffe, then Kearsley, Swinton. I went on through Walkden and Astley, as far as Leigh to add the extra miles. Total of 63.8 miles. 






It rained on the way home but I was hot enough not to want a jacket on, so I was rather wet for a while but had dried out by the time I got home.


----------



## Donger (10 Jul 2016)

Only 12.8 miles today, around the usual lanes to Epney and back. Left it late before going out, and watched the sun getting ready to set over the Severn, then sprinted home before it got dark. This ride was unusual only in that, after about 5 years of audaxing, that's the first time I've ever felt like getting on the bike again the next day. If I was ever going to do any touring in future, that had to be put right sooner or later. To say I was sore after yesterday's 100km ride with 6 hours in the saddle would be putting it mildly. Felt like I'd laid an egg. Quite surprisingly, though, I actually felt alright tonight. Stood out of the saddle every time I saw a pothole coming up to save my undercarriage from a further battering. Job done. There's another monkey off my back.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2016)

I am officially a veteran cyclist.. or old git cyclist...take your pick.

This weekends cycling shenanigans.

I am now, officially a veteran cyclist. Or should that be - officially, an old cyclist. It was my first over 50's Tri-Vet 100. Run every three years. I think I was the youngest rider there. Consisting of 4 groups of 10 people going out and doing Loops of some of the finest lanes that the Garden of England can offer. Joining me as usual, the legendary @rb58 and just as legendary @Trickedem .

This was a led ride and had a set average speed. A speed that I really wasn't used to. It was too slow. It took a while to get my head around the slowness of the ride, but once I did it was most enjoyable. I made sure I was at the back of the group as to not go speeding off at the front. It did make for a very nice change not to rush about like a mad march hare rather then a nice gentle cycle, taking it easy, chatting to all the other riders and taking in some of the glorious Kent countryside.

Each loop of 25 miles started and ended at the same place, the Missionary Hall in Golden Green. There was more tea, cake, biccies, crisps, choccies, jelly babies, fruit, fruit bars, Yogurt, rice pudding the you could shake a Garmin at. The list went on. I certainly had my fill each time.

So..scores on the doors. 124.72 miles (Incl. riding to the start and the loops), Century # 19 for the year. 185 over all.
I get a certificate and if I wish, a badge, each year you complete the ride, you get a date bar to add to it. I was told that I could get 10 date bars....hold on.. I will be 80 by then..






Some times, a slow, relaxed ride can be just as enjoyable as a all out lung and leg buster. I found that out today.

A map of the loops





Mr rb58 on the way to the start





The (Green) group










I took the commuter/tourer today as heavy rain was forecast. Fortunately the forecast was wrong. We had a little mizzle for a while, certainly nothing that got one wet through, but the day was warm and we even had some sun.





A good use of the old phone box next to the Hall





Some lovely houses, worth a fair penny I reckon.





Spotted today..why a couple of spacers when 20 will do..


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jul 2016)

Skyride Local Winsor ( not a typo) by compass today.

The weather was properly Islamic today, so not many pictures





The assembled crew, after the ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-4B37-97D6-8A8FD1C3485D?hl=en-GB&v=1468160206

And

https://www.strava.com/activities/636706747/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468174414

Fun day, all things considered .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2016)

After several days of not getting the chance of a ride, I actually managed to get out for one this afternoon; after the morning rain, and before the evening downpour!
With no particular destination or plan in mind, I decided to take the CX for some fresh air. After a bimble along the Washlands bikepath, where three lads were, I reckon, aiming for the local jump park on their SS BMX's thought a race was in order 
I did humour them for a 100 yards or so, but, hey, a scalp is a scalp, so I claimed 3 today even though their total ages added up to what mine was 20 years ago 

Anyway, I continued around the town and into Harleston Firs for a bit of an off road fun. With the nettles and brambles being head height in places, I stuck to the main trails.











After cutting through the golf course, on a bridleway, I saw a new build house that I'd like to buy in Chapel Brampton..






Sadly, I'm a few million ££ short though 

Still, think of all the bikes I could fit in a triple garage 

Once back in reality, I headed round Pitsford Reservoir towards home.






Back home on 27.5 miles, in warm, sunny, cloudy, windy and humid weather just in time for a nice cold beer in the garden before it started precipitating it down. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/636461913


----------



## Old jon (11 Jul 2016)

Rather a lot of drizzle about this morning, but clear bits also. A near neighbour caught me before I pedalled away,

‘You ride your bike to work?’

‘No mate, I’m retired, none of that work stuff’

‘You ride your bike every day though’

‘Almost, but I do enjoy it’

‘Do you race? That is a racing bike.’

‘Nope, not a racing bike and no I do not race’

Bloody TV coverage, everybody’s an expert, and no I do not wear lycra.

Anyway, slight delay for conversation and off. Holbeck wander to the towpath, back to the tarmac at Viaduct Road and through Burley and Headingley to Lawnswood, where I turned right onto Church Lane, pass the church and across the dam at Adel and turn left towards the eastern entrance to Golden Acre Park. The higher up the ridge I travelled the more of a nuisance the wind became, after I turned left onto Kings Road and along the drop to Bramhope it was dead in my face. Turn right at the roundabout, through the village and on to the Dyneley crossroads, turn right to disappointment. The traffic jam extended halfway up Pool Bank and certainly slowed me down . . .



Along the valley bottom to Otley, lower down the wind was kinder and then up the Leeds Road with a booming tailwind! Wonderful, almost eleven miles an hour on the last straight before the top of Old Pool Bank. Then a lad went by, at least twice as fast, not even breathing heavily. The joys of old age are limited. But welcome.

The well worn end to the journey, A 660 all the way to Headingley, down the valley side to Kirkstall and the towpath back to Water Lane, missing all the traffic lights that way, and the town centre. Thirty miles, the last half more fun than the first.

A wind free map


----------



## Ian H (11 Jul 2016)

I suppose I should mention the weekend ride. I organise the Buzzard and Exe-Buzzard 600s (same route, different starts), and for some reason thought it would be a good idea to ride as well. Here's the Strava link . The weather was mostly kind with just a little wet on Sunday morning. Right leg got painful after a while, but got round okay. Just a 300 required to complete the 2016 SR.


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Jul 2016)

Something completely different today, went with Senior Management down to Brocklehurst, hired a couple of bikes and had a bimble around the New Forest Cycle trails. I ended up on a good old fashioned sit up and beg style bike which, together with my shorts and jumper made me look like something out of The Famous Five ! Great time was had by all, 23 miles in total, 900 ft of climbing, with a stop for coffee and cake in the middle. Senior Management has not so much as looked at a bike for 6 months so she was feeling it a bit by the end but being a game old bird she dragged herself around. I was really impressed by the quality of the trails and it was lovely just to ride for the fun of it. Average speed was an impressive 7 miles per hour, which gives an indication of the relaxed nature of the day.






https://www.strava.com/activities/637374361


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jul 2016)

A nice commute in to work this morning, quiet roads for a Monday, and out early enough to extend the ride a bit to just over 11.5 miles. Wind behind me made it easy. The ride home was a bit harder, the tailwind from the morning now against me. I experienced a couple of motons too, a VankPanzer (read Audi) who was clearly warning me of something based on the amount of tooting of his horn. All I was doing was taking the lane on a dual carriageway, ho hum.
Extended the ride home also, and heading along Chertsey Lane a human of the female sex felt the need to yell 'Oi Oi saveloy' in my ear as they passed. Looked like she'd eaten them all actually, and I think it was this pair on an evening drive.




Just over 22 miles for the day.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jul 2016)

After harvesting my onions and strawberries the wind had dropped. I went upstairs and got changed. I looked out of the window to see sun lit rain falling...

Get on with it you fanny!

So I did. And I'm glad. Out to Caldecote and over the 428 bridge




The headwind wasn't so bad. I turned south for Bourn. Entering the village the road was shining with fresh rain. I eased back on the speed, it looked greasy. At the Lalbagh curry house the roads dried up.
At the other end of the village a farm is being 'housed' if that's the correct term. The orange barriers are the edge of the site. The view beyond was good...




As I went along heading east there was a cloud away to my right, it was huge. It's colours went from black, through to steel blue, into grey and ending in yellow!

From Toft back to Hardwick the view either side was great









There were all kinds of clouds about. A 10 mile ride full of spectacle!

Home to a bowl of strawberries.

https://www.strava.com/activities/637771590


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2016)

We managed a short ride on the tandem last night only 4.5 miles but the other half is getting there so not complaining by far 

then shot of over Huntingdon way for a collection of rims and like @Dave 123 says the sky was a great selection of colours at times


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Jul 2016)

Bit behind with this so have three short reports.

Sunday was a late afternoon 65k run out with some repeats of what passes for hills around here in a pretty strong wind;

https://www.strava.com/activities/636634368

Yesterday was a usual A10/cycle path commute but was fully loaded up with the big tail pack and full rucksack and a stiff headwind so a good training ride;

https://www.strava.com/activities/637162138

And today was the same route as yesterday but with a lighter load,easy out with a harder push on the cycle path;

https://www.strava.com/activities/638150473

Nearly 6,000kms up for the year(3k short,should have done a little extra)so catching up for the 12,000k goal for the year.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jul 2016)

One day I'll post something other than "the usual" but not today.


----------



## Oldfentiger (12 Jul 2016)

Half a dozen jelly babies are a poor substitute for my bowl of porridge.
However, if I were to fit a ride in before office hours this morning, that's all there was time for. After many days days of crap weather, and other jobs to do, it's stopped raining and blowing at last.

https://www.strava.com/activities/638191559

It's a rare occasion, but I stopped and took a photo this morning.
Looking down on Sabden, with the Nick O'Pendle climb going up the other side.
One day I'll pluck up the courage to have a go at it.

I forgot to unpause my watch after taking the photo, so Strava drew a straight line for me.






Just 9.2 miles, with 933' climbed


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (12 Jul 2016)

I have been on rest days for the last two days so have been on a couple of rides.
Yesterday I did a 31 miler to Southampton Airport and back. It was windy and hilly but enjoyed the ride and pleased that I completed it in 1hr 55mins.
Today I went on a shorter ride of only 12.5 miles, 47 mins. I did this ride to try and climb a couple of hills that I could not make on my hybrid.
So I set off on my new Giant Defy Disc, which I have had for about 3 weeks now and love it. I got to the bottom of the first climb and off I went. They are not long but are steep at the end. Got near the end and went to the bottom gear and my giant and legs did me proud! Very pleased at that point.
Quick ride along and down Portsdown Hill, near Portsmouth, and to the bottom of the next climb. Started off well but near the top I came to a stop!!!!
I was in the lowest gear but I had to make a descion of stopping or carrying on and come to a stand still and not unclip in time and fall over!!!
So I stopped which I was disappointed about. I will have to come back and try again.
Do you think I really need more speed near the top, however it will be hard to do this or get out of the saddle and go for it! Also should I loosen my clips to try and make a quick getaway if I start to fall off?

I will let you know when I complete it!

Happy riding to everyone

John


----------



## Old jon (12 Jul 2016)

Check the level of Hol Beck, it was a bit warm this morning, then over Crown Point Bridge and up I go. I suppose it is flat until I reach Roundhay Road, but then it starts. On to Oakwood Clock but once reached, turn left to avoid Boot Hill and its gravel. This way goes up Prince’s Avenue to the start of Street Lane, then turns right to drop to the Ring Road and that rather difficult ascent to Slaid Hill. Once at the top there is the whizz along Wike Ridge to enjoy, and a couple of fast downhill bits to count the potholes on. Someone was moving house at the southern end of East Keswick, almost a traffic jam there. Pass the village clock and up the hill towards Collingham.



I was definitely sticking to the route today, all 36.7 miles of it as I found out when I got home, so into Wetherby and out on the B 1224 in the direction of York. After passing the racecourse keep on a mile or more to the right turn for Walton, and go that way. The route switches about a bit, but eventually drops to the River Wharfe and that narrow, traffic infested bridge across it. The café on Main Street has now shut, saw the sign on the door as I turned left, and shortly after that I turned right on Clifford Road. Through Clifford and Bramham and on to Thorner. Needs quite a bit of effort here and there does that stretch of road, then an easy drop down Church Hill and through the village rests the legs a bit before the ride through Sandhills, as the name suggests, these are UP.

Skeltons Lane is a long flat straight, you have to have them somewhere, turn left onto Coal Road, gravel avoidance route, left on the Ring Road and right at the next roundabout to ride down the old A 64 through Seacroft village and turn right onto South Parkway. I suppose the far end is in Gipton ( ? ) but Amberton Road leads to Easterly Road, down that to Roundhay Road and follow the reverse of the morning’s route to reach home. Rather enjoyed that.

The meanderings of the day, looks a bit like a garden gnome


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2016)

A very muddy 11 miles.

Dropped the bike within the first mile - went down an overgrown track, which turned out to be a mud bog, and hit some wood in the mud which bounced the bike one way, so I went the other, landed on my feet and had a laugh - good job as the postie was delivering to houses near by. Carried on the track, and turned onto farm lanes which have been named the 'Alan Newton Way' - after a famous local cyclist. Poor bloke, the council has done nothing other than put up some signs, the surface is certainly not overly suitable for a hybrid !! It's supposed to be a traffic free route from Marple to Stockport - god help you if you have a hybrid and it's wet and muddy.

Crossed over the Goyt and climbed into Marple and decided to see where a lane went, dead end, but the path I found didn't look big enough for a bike, so I turned round and joined the canal for the return ride home. I nearly ending up in the drink, avoiding a big puddle. The towpath was a mess near Romiley, and you can just jink onto some paving by the canal edge to miss the worst of it, but get it wrong like I did, the back end slid off into the murky depths of the puddle, sending the bike sideways. Managed to stay on, but the walkers must have heard the scrabbling the tyres made.

Absolutely filthy by the time I got home. 

I've found my Dark Peak MTB maps I'd bought some years ago, so I'll give them a whirl later the week.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Jul 2016)

JohnnyRoyal said:


> Do you think I really need more speed near the top, however it will be hard to do this or get out of the saddle and go for it! Also should I loosen my clips to try and make a quick getaway if I start to fall off?



I regularly ride up Portsdown hill. It depends on which direction you are climbing it from. If you're coming from the Portsmouth side and going up James Callaghan drive, you don't have time to build up speed, you'll have to stand up, if you can't spin it in the lowest gear. If you're coming from the Boarhunt / Wickham direction, your best bet is to pick the speed up as much as possible, before you reach the farm entrance ( on the right ) because it gets steep after that point. If you're going route 1 ( up the side of the hill ) from Southwick, that road gets painfully steep, very quickly, and you'll probably have to stand up, if you can't spin up on the lowest gear. If you're coming from the Knowle Village direction, it's just a case of spinning up it, as that's the least harsh way up I.M.E.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jul 2016)

Another super-short ride - but not as short as Sunday...

The hybrid needs a bit of fettling, so I rode it down to the shop to pick the road bike up after the new spoke and wheel truing had been done. Left the hybrid with them and rode the road bike back home. That was weird, after riding the hybrid down there, getting on the road bike felt like I was perched way too high for a minute or two.
The easterly bit of the Cycle-not-so-Super-Highway and back. Although I did set a PB back up the hill - maybe it was because I knew Mrs ND had the tea on? 

*3.6 miles* (does 5.8km sound better?) in *19m 51s* at an average of *10.7 mph*, with 265ft climbed. A mid-week ride I wouldn't have done otherwise, and all the better for it. I really must start making an effort to get out mid-week while its still light.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2016)

Another ride on the wrong bike tonight went for the Simo with no guards whilst the old Pollard with guards fitted stayed in the dry garage !

24 damp miles tonight with 3 others out past Riseley and Paternall from the A6 side of Rushden as normal mainly flat roads so little climbing as per norm around here


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (12 Jul 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I regularly ride up Portsdown hill. It depends on which direction you are climbing it from. If you're coming from the Portsmouth side and going up James Callaghan drive, you don't have time to build up speed, you'll have to stand up, if you can't spin it in the lowest gear. If you're coming from the Boarhunt / Wickham direction, your best bet is to pick the speed up as much as possible, before you reach the farm entrance ( on the right ) because it gets steep after that point. If you're going route 1 ( up the side of the hill ) from Southwick, that road gets painfully steep, very quickly, and you'll probably have to stand up, if you can't spin up on the lowest gear. If you're coming from the Knowle Village direction, it's just a case of spinning up it, as that's the least harsh way up I.M.E.



Thanks for the advice.
I was rode down the hill. At the back of ARE Portsdown, the old name! The got to the roundabout and took the first left and up the hill to James Callaghan drive. I am ok the other ways. 
I will take your advice and give it another damm good go!!


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2016)

Just a simple 13 mile bottle bank and shopping run in the morning then 33 mile round trip to drop my nephew's birthday card off in the afternoon. The last couple of miles of the afternoon trip turned into a replay of Sunday's TdF finish in Andorra (but without the mountain)


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2016)

JohnnyRoyal said:


> View attachment 134691
> I have been on rest days for the last two days so have been on a couple of rides.
> Yesterday I did a 31 miler to Southampton Airport and back. It was windy and hilly but enjoyed the ride and pleased that I completed it in 1hr 55mins.
> Today I went on a shorter ride of only 12.5 miles, 47 mins. I did this ride to try and climb a couple of hills that I could not make on my hybrid.
> ...


Get out of the saddle. Only stop if you really can't carry on.
Keep doing hills to build strength and power


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jul 2016)

Went out, first objective was some intervals, these were hard, 8 minutes hard, two minutes recovery.
Managed 4 of these.

A bit knackered after this so a bit easier for a while, gradually wounnd it up again

Went over then to Chbham and did a normalish loop (for me)

Forecast was dry, but last three miles was some rain, seemed to be colder, probably a cold front, cold quite chiily and damp

Still a goood session, feel I have to push myself a bit on these session to keep improving.

36.19 miles @ 17.0 mph, good speed considering recovery periods (between and after intervals)
751 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/639459584


----------



## Old jon (13 Jul 2016)

A re ride of a very familiar collection of roads today, with a little detour to miss enthusiastic road gravelling. The ride through Holbeck this morning pointed me all the way through Hunslet. Climb up again to John O’ Gaunts.

A bit more on the man, he had Leicester Castle, Pontefract Castle and a hunting lodge in Rothwell, amongst many other, too many other, possessions, including the Manor of Leeds. After his death in 1399 this was all divided around his dependents, and there were many. He married three times and fathered loads of kids. Enough.

From there to Swillington, over the crest and down to Garforth. Climb Garforth Cliff and carry on to Sherburn in Elmet, once in the village, turn left on Sir John’s Lane and follow that to Lotherton Gates.



Aberford, Barwick and Scholes and along the A 64 for a few hundred yards, turn right onto Thorner Lane and half way along Skelton’s Lane and then I remember the gravel! OK, left onto Coal Road, a bit of Seacroft to reach North Parkway, the Wyke Beck Way to Wetherby Road, thanks @NorthernDave , Oakwood Clock and reach home thirty five and a half miles after leaving it. Enough breeze to stay cool, enough sun to remind me its summer. Wonderful.

And a bit of cartography to finish with,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jul 2016)

Sara P is back from her French visit so we met Mrs 26 (who chopped some miles off with the car), Jules H and Margaret P-R in Upton. The Jinney Ring at Hanbury was the call. We took the southerly approach to Drakes Broughton and Pinvin where Sara headed home. We then took an Easterly run by Rous Lench to jink about in a northerly fashion. Dark clouds were gathering and on came the rain. We got a bit damp over the several hundreds of yards we needed to get to the cafe.

We took our time indoors while showers passed by. Eventually we headed out to find dry roads not far away. The plan was to take in the manually operated level crossing at Oddingley. It was being worked on and closed when we got there. Margaret suggested we take to the canal path. So we did to take us to Tibberton and back on route at Crowle. The signs of fatigue were apparent in Mrs 26's pace on the up slopes now. But we continued to make good progress. Mrs 26 picked up the car while Jules and Margaret headed home. I rode back on my own by the standard route from Upton. Lovely day out today for sure. 71 miles today.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jul 2016)

A reverse of my Monday night Bourn loop this evening, this time on the new tandem. The sky was a lot less interesting this evening






The clouds kept their contents to themselves!


----------



## Brandane (13 Jul 2016)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 134309
> 
> 
> Total Ascent 1274m
> ...


Looks like a nice ride that. I see you circled around Oradour sur Glane; I went there once when visiting friends who lived in Confolens. What a sobering place to visit. For those who haven't been there, it's a small town which was destroyed by the Nazis in 1944 and the residents killed irrespective of age or gender. It has been preserved in its post destruction state as a memorial.

Back to today's ride, which was a 25 mile circuit around Kilwinning, Barassie, Troon, and Prestwick.
There were some blokes out hitting wee white balls about, with sticks. They were practicing for the Open Championship, which ironically is closed unless you part with £80 minimum for the privilege of getting in to watch. The cycle path between Troon and Prestwick runs alongside parts of the course. This is the 10th green:






Mercedes supply the fleet of courtesy cars. This was the parking and car wash area for them.






Don't know who this car is for. The yellow jersey holder?


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Jul 2016)

With the bike back from the tender care of someone who actually knows what they are doing it was time to test it out. It has to be said I had not appreciated quite how badly I had maintained it over the last year, it felt like a different bike. Note to self - learn how to maintain a bike properly.

After Monday's gentle bimmbling about and escaping quite lightly from preseason training at the rugby club last night , it was time to visit Dr Pain's House of Correction and really get the heart rate up. All was going fine until I caught up a tractor towing a trailer of what could be best described as "Organic Matter". Not being too sure of what field it was going to turn into I hung back to get the full benefit of the country smells. A real novelty, its rare that I catch another cyclist, let alone something with an internal combustion engine.

Things settled down after this, apart from bring reminded of the saying "be careful what you wish for". I had been wishing to ride in the sunshine for a change. This wish was granted, meaning I had to stare into a setting sun for a fair proportion of the ride. Being completely blinded at times was somewhat off-putting.

All in all an excellent evening, things coming along very nicely for RideLondon.






https://www.strava.com/activities/639962971


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2016)

7.2 miles today, very warm and humid, now with round 2 of thunderstorms approaching. I saw few people beside the older gent I usually see out on his bike at the same time as I. He is now sporting a mustache. I was pretty slow, as 30C and 67% humidity will do for me, but the Fuji did a fine job. I saw a turtle.
86F
30C
Winds S 15
Relative humidity 67%
Barometer 29.85
Sunshine, then cloudy as storm system approached.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2016)

I've just completed my longest bike ride ever. .not a lot by road rider standards but a bloody good ride for me.
I've found that dispite several seat tweaks on my ride plus copious chamois cream the charge spoon seat made me sore...pity ..
Windy in places but a really lovely few hrs on my RT58..


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Jul 2016)

Couple of rides.

Yesterday was an easy commute in;

https://www.strava.com/activities/639296378

Today was a bit different;felt a bit 'meh' this morning but set off with the Helium on a different route out via Isleham and Fordham to Burwell,was a bit chilly first thing and was glad of the warmers and Hot Pack gilet.

If I still felt crappy by Burwell I could just roll straight in to work but didn't feel too bad although it was a bit harder than usual so turned off and did a detour via Little Wilbraham to Six Mile Bottom for the 'climb' up SMB road to West Wratting and then Balsham.

Took the road back to Fulbourn and another run up Worts Causway/Shelford Rd and then Lime Kiln Hill and back in to Cambridge.

https://www.strava.com/activities/640398600

As the title says was a bit of work today so this afternoons return will be an easier affair I think.

181k up for the week so should have caught up some more for the yearly distance goal and more good training(was a headwind in places)for the ride London on the 31st.


----------



## Simontm (14 Jul 2016)

Lo all, been awhile (work, the curse of the drinking classes). Since I'm at home, and it's sunny, I popped out did Kingston Gate to Richmond gate through the park, over to Kew, Brentford, Houslow, Hampton, then into Bushy Park. There I encountered one of the banes of my life - the dog walker that doesn't realise that yes, this is a proper road as her Labrador shot across it in front of me. Lucky I wasn't a car and more manouvrable! 
Any ways, over to Hampton Wick, back down the tow path to Hampton Court then picked up a stray at the railway crossing. The young lass had got herself a bit lost trying to get back to Ewell.
She tailed me through Thames Ditton and I dropped her off at the bottom of Ditton Hill. A relative newcomer apparently so I've sent her this direction if she remembers . 
Turned round to head back home, picked up some food at the shop then in an attack of conscience, I dumped the bag in the fridge then bombed it up Ditton Hill to see if I could catch her (was worried about the dual carriageway that heads towards Ewell). Couldn't see her so guess she was OK, headed back down and home. 30 miler in total. Nice to be back on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2016)

It was threatening to rain today, but I decided to go for a pootle anyway. Another one of my favourite places is a village called llanbrynmair. There is a pub called the wynstay and beside that is a quiet lane that goes on for miles. There was some Sun, but a lot of dark clouds as Well. There is also a nice walk called the glyndwr way. Here is my pitiful attempt at taking photos.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jul 2016)

I saw lots of dark threatening clouds hanging over the Rhinogs today, but they didn't actually do anything (must've been because I had my waterproof jacket with me...). Sunny start near Beddgelert, coffee stop at Busy Bees in Penryhndeudrath, down the coast road to Harlech (passing that nice little hill near the castle), on to Llanbedr, then through the lanes towards Cwm Bychan. Then I turned off onto a road that does an excellent job of looking like a farm track...there's enough plantlife growing in the middle of it to keep an entire gang of botanists busy for years and send David Bellamy into wapsodies. After a few miles of climbing, I was rewarded with a stunning panorama from the Llyn all the way to the Rhinogs -well worth all the gates you have to keep opening and closing to stop our woolly friends from straying. After that it's time to lose all that lovely height you've been gaining...apart from a few minor undulations it's downhill (multiple chevrons involved, and more gates) all the way to Llandecwyn , and the A road back to Penryhndeudrath, where you have to cycle back UP that lovely hill towards Garreg (unless you want to detour via Porthmadog). Boom boom as a certain fox would say!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jul 2016)

Commuting miles as usual in the week but today I had a nice fast run both ways. On the way out I had a tailwind for roughly the first 3 miles which gave a good boost (up to 25mph) then a cross wind which didn't seem to hinder me at all. I took the longer way through Cross Houses from where the wind made it slightly harder as I headed through Atcham and northwards. There wasn't a lot of traffic and no incidents to report which all helped with a high average speed by the time I got to work.

On the way back I followed an artic off the estate and as it was headed in the same direction as me and took time getting up to speed I got the benefit of the slipstream for the short distance 'til I turned off. That made me eager to keep the speed up so even though I wasn't going the most favourable way I pressed on. Wind and gradient were in my favour past Attingham Park (up to 25mph again here) then I was into the lumpy bit where it's hard to keep up momentum.

Despite that the average speed hadn't dropped too much so I kept pushing on, against the wind now, for the last couple of miles to home arriving about 5 minutes earlier than I would usually.

15.3 mph moving average for the round trip which is not only the fastest commute I've done on the knockabout bike but also by a very small margin the quickest I've averaged on it for any circular ride. I'll have to give it another try on my "fast" loop without the panniers and stuff.

This is what I love about cycling; a routine and mundane ride can be turned into a little adventure.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jul 2016)

Another super-short cycle as I picked the hybrid up from the shop.

No pics unfortunately today as I wanted to get home, but was quite please to get within 5 seconds of my PB (set on the road bike) riding the hybrid up the CSH. Imagine what time I could have set if I was actually trying...
Shame I then sat for over THREE MINUTES waiting for a gap in traffic at the point where the CSH dumps you onto the Windmill Roundabout in the worst place possible. Thanks though to the driver who stopped and waved me across  or I might well still be there...
It's no wonder that some cyclists still choose to ride the 70mph dual carriageway rather than use the CSH.

A huge *1.77 miles* (2.85km) in *11m 26s* at an average of *10.0mph*, with a huge *154ft *climbed. It's no wonder I'm cream crackered after all that is it? 






One final thing - the A64 York Road is being "surface dressed" from the Windmill Roundabout out at least as far as the Old Red Lion pub. You might want to avoid it for the next week or so (no great hardship as there are far better alternatives locally if you're on a bike).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Another super-short cycle as I picked the hybrid up from the shop.
> 
> No pics unfortunately today as I wanted to get home, but was quite please to get within 5 seconds of my PB (set on the road bike) riding the hybrid up the CSH. Imagine what time I could have set if I was actually trying...
> Shame I then sat for over THREE MINUTES waiting for a gap in traffic at the point where the CSH dumps you onto the Windmill Roundabout in the worst place possible. Thanks though to the driver who stopped and waved me across  or I might well still be there...
> ...


For those of us outside the area, what does CSH stand for?


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jul 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> For those of us outside the area, what does CSH stand for?



It's the Leeds - Bradford *C*ycle *S*uper *H*ighway - the scheme linking the end of my street to Bradford, even though I've never expressed a desire to cycle there...
It has it's own thread over at https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bradford-cycle-lane.180322/post-4366267


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jul 2016)

The next instalment of my Mettricks Coffee shop social rides tonight.

A very nice 32 miler, down to Beaulieu and back, in some lovely( ish ) weather.

Southampton's "Zany zycling Zebra". He's wearing Lycra, and a Maillot Jaune, so I think it's Chris Froome's next tactic ( no one will see this 'marginal gain' coming






The posse at Beaulieu










Me, in my new Ridesocial jersey ( It is my prize, for being the top organiser in my area).

A nice 32 miles done.

https://www.strava.com/activities/641020621/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468525208


----------



## robjh (14 Jul 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I saw lots of dark threatening clouds hanging over the Rhinogs today, but they didn't actually do anything (must've been because I had my waterproof jacket with me...). Sunny start near Beddgelert, coffee stop at Busy Bees in Penryhndeudrath, down the coast road to Harlech (passing that nice little hill near the castle), on to Llanbedr, then through the lanes towards Cwm Bychan. Then I turned off onto a road that does an excellent job of looking like a farm track...there's enough plantlife growing in the middle of it to keep an entire gang of botanists busy for years and send David Bellamy into wapsodies. After a few miles of climbing, I was rewarded with a stunning panorama from the Llyn all the way to the Rhinogs -well worth all the gates you have to keep opening and closing to stop our woolly friends from straying. After that it's time to lose all that lovely height you've been gaining...apart from a few minor undulations it's downhill (multiple chevrons involved, and more gates) all the way to Llandecwyn , and the A road back to Penryhndeudrath, where you have to cycle back UP that lovely hill towards Garreg (unless you want to detour via Porthmadog). Boom boom as a certain fox would say!


just reading that has me drooling to go cycling in North Wales again. That and @welsh dragon's photos.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2016)

robjh said:


> just reading that has me drooling to go cycling in North Wales again. That and @welsh dragon's photos.




We have lots of views like that. And very Green grass because of the rain


----------



## gavgav (14 Jul 2016)

Where do I start.......really struggling for cycling motivation at the moment, partly because I feel so knackered from my new job, that I just want to flop when I get home. Made myself get out for a ride tonight, as I know it's what I need really. It was full of events the sort of which I didn't want.

Set off around through Sutton Farm, to avoid the roadworks, then through Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill. Whilst dropping down the other side of the hill, there was a sudden horrendous grinding noise from the back brakes. I paused to see what it was, used my fingers to see if anything stuck in them (disc brakes) and promptly burnt the tip of my finger! Why didn't I realise that brakes would be hot after a descent 

A bit of playing with the levers and wheel must have dislodged whatever it was and I continued to Exfords Green, where, approaching a junction to my left, I luckily saw that the car approaching was looking left and not right and he pulled out right in front of me, causing me to do an emergency stop . I was just about to shout at him, when he put his hand up to apologise, so sufficed with a glare and hand gesture back (not complimentary!)

Headed on through Stapleton, Ryton and Longnor, where an impatient driver tried to pass me on a bend and promptly met another car head on, whilst alongside me. Idiot.

Turned left towards Frodesley, and came up behind a couple of horse riders, gave plenty of warning, which they acknowledged, slowed and tried to pass with plenty of room, only for both of the horses to become bucking broncos and attempt to throw their riders off!!  I stopped and let them settle the horses down, with a car also waiting and then managed to inch past them without the horses becoming skittish! The riders apologised, no need, not their fault. 1st time I've ever had horses react like that on a ride though.

Pressed on to Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop, where they have been surface dressing the road. Chippings are still loose and there are 20mph limit signs, however they obviously don't apply to the idiot driver who stormed past me at well over 50mph, showering me in loose chippings. He had the volley and hand gestures, complete and utter knobber of the highest order. Thankfully the remainder of the drivers had common sense and passed me slowly and with width.

Arrived home having done 22.3 miles, but not particularly enjoyable.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jul 2016)

gavgav said:


> Where do I start.......really struggling for cycling motivation at the moment, partly because I feel so knackered from my new job, that I just want to flop when I get home. Made myself get out for a ride tonight, as I know it's what I need really. It was full of events the sort of which I didn't want.
> 
> Set off around through Sutton Farm, to avoid the roadworks, then through Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill. Whilst dropping down the other side of the hill, there was a sudden horrendous grinding noise from the back brakes. I paused to see what it was, used my fingers to see if anything stuck in them (disc brakes) and promptly burnt the tip of my finger! Why didn't I realise that brakes would be hot after a descent
> 
> ...


A like for your effort


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jul 2016)

Tonight we had a tandem ride through to Kingston, through the Eversdens and on to Haslingfield 




Though the sun was out for most of the ride it was a touch chilly on me bingo wings!
From Haslingfield we went to Barton and took the shortcut through the park where we saw these cottages




Home via Comberton and the hill on Long Road. Tis a mere pimple compared to what we rode in Devon last week!

16 miles. A nice weekend awaits!


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jul 2016)

Alas no time for any big rides but I did get out briefly to luxuriate in the greenery of Gregynog and Leighton Hall grounds.








There was some fungus about too












...and believe it or not this is just a poultry shed








in amongst the Redwoods of Leighton...




Wales looks so lush, wish I could explore up here for longer, but I'm returning to the grey of London tomorrow, boo.


----------



## Buck (15 Jul 2016)

I'd wanted to get out on Wednesday night but a few things conspired against me so it was going to be Thursday night for sure.

Lovely and sunny but a bit chilly with that wind. Despite this it felt nice to be out on the bike and I decided I would do my "one hour time trial route" - a trial because I have never got sub 1 hour - close at 1:01 but never below the magic 60!

I headed up out of the village and as I climbed towards the top of Marsh Lane I could see a group of 12-15 riders heading up Rowgate. As I went on the top road (Pensitone Road) towards the Sovereign I could see them climbing up Piper Wells but I headed straight on to the crossroads then right and straight on through to Hoylandswaine roundabout - an undulating 5 mile stretch.

I passed another group of riders then was passed on and off by a stream of fast riders with numbers pinned on (many with aero helmets too) who were competing in some form of time trail (to the roundabout and back is a popular route) 

Perhaps they spurred me on as I felt in relatively good form and my legs had a pretty good cadence (for me!) My Strava gave me an extra push as I headed up the hill to the roundabout as I could see I was on for a PB and also come in ahead of a friend of mine (no, I'm not competitive, honest!!)

As I headed back down the hill, I could feel the strength of the wind even more on the exposed stretch but went on the drops and just kept going. As I passed a lay-by near the turning for Penistone there were a few spectators for the proper riders and as I drew near one guy gave me a heartfelt clap and cheer - thank you - you probably pushed me on just that little harder!

Turning left and heading past the reservoir I then cursed the wind again as I headed up Horn Lane realising that I am far from being streamline and drag efficient...

At the top, turning right onto Broadstones I could see another group of riders in front of me. As I cycled up I could see that some were wearing Holmfirth CC jerseys. I was still aiming for my sub 60 so a friendly "Hi" and wave as I passed a few of the riders who were taking it steady. I passed a few more as I headed to Five Lane Ends and more "Hi's" and nods before I turned right to go around the back of the quarry then left at the Sovereign before heading down Rowgate and towards home.

I knew I was close to my one hour target but didn't want to check my Garmin until I had pulled up on the drive and stopped the ride. *57:59* 

I realised when I was looking at my Strava later that the group of riders were Holmfirth.CC and amongst them were @Kestevan and his good lady!! 






https://www.strava.com/activities/641014300/

15.3 miles

Also got this email from relive.cc - not very exciting but worth a quick look I thought...

https://www.relive.cc/view/641014300


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2016)

Nice pre work 13 miles on the big simo this morning, felt good and it would have been nice to keep going.....

Only one of my normal loops ie up the mad mile along to sywell,Mears Ashby,earls Barton,great doddington and back through the boro to home.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2016)

Day off work doing all the little jobs before 2 weeks Holiday in Cornwall . I havnt done a 50 mile this month and not fancing doing a very hilly 50 mile rider on my hybrid in Cornwall I was up early this morning and out the door at 0700 headed out to Market Bosworth to reduce a route for CC ride I arranging in September . Headed on some quite lanes circling Market Bosworth though the villages of Sutton Cheney ,Darlington and Fenny Drayton where I took a wrong turn and nearly ended up on the A5  and I'm leaded the ride !!. Retraced my steps and you d my planned route again heading to Ratcliffe Culey and Sheepy Parts where I turned for home back to Wellsborough and back home via Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby got to Anstey still 2.5 miles short so a loop of the village and Home with 50.2 miles in the bag and all 3 challenges ride done and dusted now to get ready for Holiday


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2016)

Yesterdays ride was a bit of a utilitarian pedal, with a few things to pick up, and a couple to drop off around the town. 
First stop was at Northampton Railway station to pick up a ticket.






With all the available bike parking taken up, and only a D lock in my backpack, I had to lock my old Pub bike (far right)on the railings for 10 minutes.. It was still hanging there when I got back, so all was good.

Back via the cycle paths along the Nene to Riverside Retail Park for a few bits then to Weston Favell shopping centre to drop a book into the library and a buy couple more things I needed.

Home on 15 miles before lunch and w*rk. Booooo


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jul 2016)

One of my usual loops to Walton and back. Nothing exciting in 20 miles, and looking forward to some company on tomorrow's ride.


----------



## Alex H (15 Jul 2016)

A short ride today, but somewhere new and a place I've kept meaning to go to for a long time. On the road from Saint Junien to Montrol Senard, there are a couple of signs pointing to a viewpoint. I'm well aware that usually such things are some way from the sign, so until now I've not pursued it. Yesterday I found out where exactly it was and so today is the day.

First, through Saint Junien by the back roads and on to the road to Brigueuil. Crossing the N141, the road is busy as usual 







Onwards into the Charente, the road here is the same






In Brigueuil there is a strange pyramid shaped fountain, built in 1894






There is a sign showing the fortifications of the village and the fact there is a lanterne des morts in the cemetery. As I was going to pass it, I took a look, but it was in very poor condition and not very photogenic.





One thing that did catch my eye, however, was one of the decorations on one of the tombs. The French normally place small plaques commemorating their loved one on top of the tombs. These can range from simple stone or iron plaques with a small message or photo, to bunches of ceramic flowers. 






Next stop, to look at the map, was Saint Christophe. Here is the church and war memorial in the centre of the village.






Git 'orf my mushrooms 






So to the high point (groan!) of the ride. There is a small car park at the bottom of the site, but the route to the top is intended for walkers and maybe mountain bikers (or VTT - Velo Tout Terrain as they are known here). I managed on the Galaxy as it has fat tyres and lots of gears . A nice cairn about 2 metres high has been built to stand on to take photos. Although there are still too many trees to see all round .






This is the view to the North.






In the centre of the photo on the horizon, you can just see a plume of steam. This is probably the power station at L'Isle Jourdain 40km away.

Returned home via the faster main roads - route below






62km in 3 hours, 887m of climbing


----------



## Old jon (15 Jul 2016)

Sort of dull this morning, the weather that is. That should mean more room on the roads for me, thought I, so off I went on just short of thirty one tangled miles of a route.

Start with the Holbeck shortcut to the towpath at Office Lock and leave the towpath at Viaduct Road. Through Burley and Headingley to the Ring Road at Lawnswood and from there take Otley Old Road and keep going up past Cookridge water tower. A bit of a drop then, and take the left turn towards Otley, which passes to the east of Leeds and Bradford airport. Very steeply passes, I should say.



When the A 658 is reached, turn right towards Pool. The lights at the Dyneley Arms were green so a well quick whizzzzz down Pool Bank followed. Big grin time. Along the valley bottom road to Otley and a refuel. One of these days I will attempt the climb of Pool Bank again, but not today. So the good old A 660 was used yet again to take me as far as Headingley and the almost inevitable detour to Kirkstall and trundle along the towpath back to Holbeck. The rain started to fall just as I left the canal, but that was not going to spoil anything at all.
The little gadget gave me this map for my efforts.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2016)

64 odd miles, down to Chichester and back today. For another Metric century.






I was part of our regional Skyride Local "Team of the month" team, awarded by British cycling, as well as getting the individual award, for Skyride Social, so I went for a ride to celebrate.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-421F-84F6-66D9459AC605?hl=en-GB&v=1468591817

.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Jul 2016)

Alex H said:


> A short ride today, but somewhere new and a place I've kept meaning to go to for a long time. On the road from Saint Junien to Montrol Senard, there are a couple of signs pointing to a viewpoint. I'm well aware that usually such things are some way from the sign, so until now I've not pursued it. Yesterday I found out where exactly it was and so today is the day.
> 
> First, through Saint Junien by the back roads and on to the road to Brigueuil. Crossing the N141, the road is busy as usual
> 
> ...


Like the wee plaque on the tomb.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jul 2016)

gavgav said:


> Where do I start.......really struggling for cycling motivation at the moment, partly because I feel so knackered from my new job, that I just want to flop when I get home. Made myself get out for a ride tonight, as I know it's what I need really. It was full of events the sort of which I didn't want.
> 
> Set off around through Sutton Farm, to avoid the roadworks, then through Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill. Whilst dropping down the other side of the hill, there was a sudden horrendous grinding noise from the back brakes. I paused to see what it was, used my fingers to see if anything stuck in them (disc brakes) and promptly burnt the tip of my finger! Why didn't I realise that brakes would be hot after a descent
> 
> ...


A like for having got out but you do seem to be having way more than your fair share of incidents lately.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jul 2016)

After the fast commute yesterday I went for a change of scene today and did the extended version of the ride in, working my way down through Acton Burnell to Cressage then onwards to work via Wroxeter.

The wind was southerly this morning so I wasn't as quick and it was more effort than yesterday for the first half. On the approach to Cantlop I got caught up in a bit of fun as two large tractors towing trailers met each other on a narrow bit. The driver of the one I'd been following thought he was being helpful by backing into a side access but that was the way the other guy wanted to go and now there was nowhere left to manouvre and more traffic was joining the crowd. I managed to sneak through a gap and left them to it, which was the last I saw of any of the vehicles involved.

The rest of the way was pretty quiet apart from Shore Lane at Cressage where I had to pull in several times to let vehicles pass, including a fuel tanker (quite narrow for one of these down here).

Leaving work the wind had shifted round to a west-southwesterly which is a bad direction for me as it means a headwind practically the whole way home. The effort made yesterday had caught up with me so it was a bit of a slog with aching legs. I'd considered extending the ride slightly on the way home too but gave up on that idea quite quickly.

28 miles at 13.9 mph average which I suppose isn't too bad really.





Something that surprised me on the morning ride. Do not adjust your monitor; this season hay bales will mostly be wearing pink.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jul 2016)

Went out aiming to do more intervals

Soon realised my legs were too achey to do anything high intensity

Improvised a route through Ripley Clandon, then back trying to dodge round Woking so went through Send Old Woking, St John's and Chobham and back via Chertsey

More than I intended
45.06 miles @ 16.4 mph, not a bad speed considering tiredness and not pushing too hard, but I need some recovery, there is no club run this sunday (they're doing a TT) so will only do something really easy.1122 feet climbed today/
Will visit Mum instead, who sadly may not be with us for that long now.


https://www.strava.com/activities/641607865


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2016)

Finished the day off with a cruise along the promenade between Bournemouth and Boscombe on the tandem ........


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jul 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Went out aiming to do more intervals
> 
> Soon realised my legs were too achey to do anything high intensity
> 
> ...


Liked for getting out on a ride.
Sorry to hear about your Mum..


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jul 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Liked for getting out on a ride.
> Sorry to hear about your Mum..


Thanks
Well she's 95 and her birthday is on the 20th, hope she makes it. She has gone down a lot, has an infection, and obviously not that strong to fight hard against it. She might just rally but not so likely.

She is in a nursing home on my regular routes, go in and see her when I am fresher
It's all a bit sad and difficult, not knowing how it will go.

Anyway this is too morbid.
I need to cheer up a bit. The dog is quite good at that!


----------



## BSRU (16 Jul 2016)

Despite feeling like having a rest yesterday I went out and I'm glad I did.
A good 100km ride with 1,400 metres of going up.
Started off fairly nice but breezy but in the last 10km was cooled by some drizzle, not heavy enough to stop and put a waterproof jacket on.
Somehow managed my fastest ride up a cat 4 climb near Alton Barnes white horse, wasn't even trying and beat my previous by quite a margin.
Even riding up Hackpen Hill, next to another white horse, was easy, so easy for the first time I looked around and enjoyed the view.

A view near the top of Hackpen Hill, the approach road I just ridden can be seen below.







Marlborough, such a nice place, shame about all the cars.





The clouds moved in and the drizzle started.





Started recovery with some "Real" Lancashire eccles cakes, so much better than the virtual ones I had last week.


----------



## Simontm (16 Jul 2016)

Went out for a pootle with a mate of mine who's started riding again and this was his second ride. 
A sedately 13mph over 18m through Kingston, Teddington, Bushy Park, up to Walton Road, back through Molesey and the poor Bugger only had to stop 4 times (only two were blow ups  )
Nah, he's doing well and I've told him to do a few more short distances when he has the time. 
Dunno when I'm riding 'properly' again as I'm taking the family to the Star Wars convention tomorrow then North Cambridgeshire on Monday.


----------



## s7ephanie (16 Jul 2016)

Ride cut short due to really bad head wind i even had to pedal down hill !


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jul 2016)

Cracking ride this morning with my occasional riding buddy. Out later than usual, and noticed that with the traffic being hefty through Staines. Headed out through Wraysbury to Datchet, managing to avoid most of the traffic, before heading back towards Old Windsor and the pleasure that is Crimp Hill. A welcome break at the top to assist a chap on a rather nice Trice, quick once over to make sure his gears were OK and a chat, before heading through WGP. Out to Sunningdale then back through Chobham, Foxhills & Lyne. Thoroughly enjoyable and nicely paced 32.9 miles in very warm weather.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jul 2016)

11 mile bike ride with the family..2 pubs and a spot of lunch..lovely day..


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jul 2016)

We took the tandem out this morning, rolling out into a fairly stiff breeze down toward Toft. I'm still flabbergasted at the standard of the 'newly surfaced' road. It's pathetic really. I may just pay my tax in the same shoddy manner!
From Toft we went out the back of Comberton, then over the A603.
From Harlton to Haslingfield we had a tailwind, a nice respite before the first ascent of Chapel Hill on this bike. Bottom gear, spin up. After the Devonian brutes of last week it's all fine!
We rode up the drive at Wimpole, not far up we saw this fella




He is an Irish Moiled bull, a beauty, though he was slightly unsure of us.





And can you blame him!?

We stopped in the stable block for tea and a cake share



We spoke to a family with 2 young kids. The little boy was interested in the tandem, the girl who was about 6 was on a really cool bike, a Raliegh Budgie, 70's retro chic!

We rolled along the drive and passed the family, the little girl 150yds in front. As we caught up with her she turned.... 'Ner, Ner, na, Ner, Ner, I won!' We couldn't argue!

We went through Arrington and up Croydon hill, probably the steepest in Cambs at 10%. Extreme!

From Gamlingay we found ourselves in ANOTHER tea stop at Wysing arts centre in Bourn. Mrs Dave had a panini as she was hungry. I may have assisted!






And some nice nuts...





34 sunny miles, 34 gallons of tea!

https://www.strava.com/activities/642645201


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2016)

No bike ride yet as I swapped the wheels for walking boots as we walked from Bournemouth to Hengitsbury head and back along the promenade and into central Bournemouth before getting back to the hotel 6 hours later with some serious sweaty feet


----------



## mark st1 (16 Jul 2016)

2 rides in the last 24 hours first one was a cracking ride down to Felpham (Bognor Regis) with the Fnrttc. The start....,




A stunning route which headed out of London through the Epsom Downs which I've never been through before.a cloudy but very warm night shorts and short sleeves were sufficient. Not to sure of the route ( the joys of having an excellent ride leader ). A view looking back over London....





The Racecourse covered in scaffolding 




A bit vague from there on I'm afraid we went through some lovely roads to Faygate for a gorgeous and welcome Cheese sarnie and coffees. Emerging into Daybreak it was a little chilly so on with the jacket for half hour.From there I know we went through Horsham and then up Bury Hill that certainly opened up the lungs a little bit  but hey what goes up and all that. The drop down into Arundel was something special a peach of a decent that one. Rolled in to The gorgeous setting of The Lobster Pot...




To chuck down this bad boy...




With this beautiful view...




Shot of sharpish with @topcat1 who got me a cracking deal on a ticket back to London Victoria (cheers Dave) on the 9.30 am train bike spaces and seats both clear so we both snoozed all the way back to the big smoke. A brilliant ride with some top notch folks many many thanks.
71.4 miles with 2639 ft of climbing with an avg speed of 13mph.

https://www.strava.com/activities/642328950/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468673531

With the unexpected sleep on the way back and the glorious sunshine in London I thought I'd have a bash a riding home from Victoria station. Set off through Knightsbridge Hammersmith and pretty much kept to the A4 not a pleasant road at all tbh eventually going through Heathrow stopped at McDonald's for a milkshake and top up the bottle. Through Datchet past Windsor Castle Holyport Bray and back home sweating like a pig in a butchers. 

30 miles to my door with a puney 233 ft of climbing with an avg of 15.8 mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/642624985/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468673481

101.4 miles combined not including the faffing getting to train stations etc.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## mark st1 (16 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> No bike ride yet as I swapped the wheels for walking boots as we walked from Bournemouth to Hengitsbury head and back along the promenade and into central Bournemouth before getting back to the hotel 6 hours later with some serious sweaty feet



My Dads ashes are on Hengitsbury Head so tread carefully please.


----------



## Old jon (16 Jul 2016)

Grey morning again, on the bike and pedal away faster than second thoughts can arrive. Marshall Street, Great Wilson Street and across Crown Point Bridge to the start of Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock. Along Wetherby Road to the not gate thing that lets you onto the Wyke Beck Way and along that, crossing an almost gravel free Easterly Road, to the bottom of North Parkway. It is a climb through a housing estate, reminds me of the Roger Whittaker song. The old A 64 is reached eventually, two left turns one after the other and it’s the Ring Road, along to Coal Road. Turn right onto Skeltons Lane and left onto Thorner Lane for the satisfying swoop along Sandhills, maybe not very steep but feels quick. Out of the village on Milner Lane, which does have a steep bump on it, steep for me riding uphill that is.



On top of the ridge now, a gorgeous ride in today’s weather with a rather useful tailwind as a bonus. Turn right at Rigton Green, a little higher on the ridge and along a newly resurfaced Compton Lane, then Jewitt Lane and the drop into Collingham. Turn right, along to Wattle Syke and up yet again to the roundabout. Forgot, I rode to the end of Compton Lane ‘cos I could not remember if it went past the farm. It does not seem to, at least on tarmac.

Down to the Wetherby roundabout, then the A 58 all the way to Coal Road and a few Seacroft streets to be back on North Parkway, this time downhill, to the Wyke Beck Way, and back via the Oakwood Clock again. Thirty three point nine miles, a brisk breeze half in my face from Wetherby to home and the sun is shining. Cannot ask for more.

Yes I can, how to knit roads, by Garmin


----------



## Diggs (16 Jul 2016)

Back on the road bike for the weekly LBS ride a beautiful 26 miles in the Essex countryside


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jul 2016)

I had a load of stuff to get today, and a route reccy for tomorrow's Skyride Local. I thought I'd go Zebra hunting as well.





Zebra





Strawberry






Chris Froome.





Beatle.






Moi






Cake and coffee, at my sponsor's ( bike friendly) coffee shop / bar / eatery.


https://www.strava.com/activities/642689800/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468676904

The weather was lovely, so I took the Boardman Hybrid out for a spin, having spent a load of time blaspheming, and scraping my knuckles fixing the rear hub, yesterday.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2016)

Alarm set for an early start, but it just wasn't happening today.
Took me an age to get ready and out the door, deciding to head for Otley.
Up Coal Road into a breeze, then Red Hall Lane, a wiggle on the a58 and left at the Welly, along to Shadwell and then Slaid Hill lights.
Wigton Lane, across the A61 and then Alwoodley Lane and King Lane to Golden Acre Park, up the hill and then down to Otley Road in Bramhope and follow that to the Dynely Arms, before the long descent into Otley - unfortunately into the breeze, but still quick enough.
Stopped in Otley to visit Weegmans for a couple of pies for later, where a very nice lady let me go in front of her in the queue - must have been my new Team GB top :




Back on the bike and down to the bridge over the River Wharfe, then right and past the park and the long climb up to Farnley which seemed harder work than usual. Left and up to Cinder lane, where I stopped for some sustenance and a photo:




Along Cinder Lane which is a great little lane to ride, if only the road surface were a bit better, eventually popping out onto the descent down to Leathley on the B6161.
Through there and all the way along to the A658 just over the river from Pool, the straight over and along Castley Lane, alongside the river - another nice spot let down slightly by rubbish tarmac. Through the village and then the climb up to Weeton  followed by the long downhill, pretty much all the way to Dunkeswick 
A short run up the A61, the right and off to my nemesis, Kearby Cliff. I was half tempted to take the road to Kirby Overblow and avoid the cliff altogether, but that would never do, would it?
Anyhow, before I got there I went to change gear and the chain came off - after the shop were asked to sort the gear change problems I've been having since the service while it was in this week.  Fortunately I had some latex gloves with me and it was easily popped back on.




There was a red kite wafting around while I was stopped, but only having my phone meant I didn't get any decent photos.
I failed miserably to conquer the cliff - I don't know whats wrong with me at the moment, but I just don't have the energy I seemed to have even a couple of months ago. Anyway, a walk to the top and another photo:




Off along the road to Sickinghall, which was busy busy busy and just before the final descent into Wetherby the chain came off again. Fixed and down the hill, somewhat hacked off, and into Wetherby.
Through the town, suffering from a MGIF from a cockwomble in his mums Peugeot 206CC and out over the bridge and onto the cycle path for the climb to Wattle Syke Roundabout, getting back on the road at the top of the hill.
Almost became a bonnet ornament for a nobber in a Discovery on the roundabout who looked at me, but didn't see me / didn't care and down West Woods Road.
Down the second descent just before the climb up to Thorner Road and as I changed gear the chain flopped off again. Each time it's come off the big cog at the front, while changing to a lower gear at the back.
Stopped again in the emergency access road to the adjacent A1(M) to pop it back on, grateful I'd put the latex gloves in my bag to bin at home rather than finding a bin en-route.




Decided to stay in the small cog at the front for the rest of the ride home. 
From there it was the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane, then the climb up Sandhills (it seemed steep going up it today, despite what @Old jon might have written above!  ), then Skeltons Lane, Coal Road and on to home.

Decided against taking the bike back to the shop today as they're likely to be rammed on a Saturday afternoon - will take it first thing tomorrow and politely suggest that they sort it once and for all while I wait. Then I need to get on a bike maintenance course so I can do it myself in future - if anyone can recommend something in or around Leeds I'm all ears. 

So, *43.64 miles* (70.23km) in *3h 19m* moving time, at an average of *13.2mph* with *2,611ft *climbed. Not too bad, I suppose but with the mechanicals, my lack of energy and large number of nobber drivers about (way more than I've mentioned above), I didn't really enjoy the second half of the ride. Still, looking at the positives I got out there and got a 70km ride in, so it's not too bad, is it? Now for beer and burgers to revitalise my old bones. 





PS - loads of cyclists out today for some reason...


----------



## Stephen C (16 Jul 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> We took the tandem out this morning, rolling out into a fairly stiff breeze down toward Toft. I'm still flabbergasted at the standard of the 'newly surfaced' road. It's pathetic really. I may just pay my tax in the same shoddy manner!
> From Toft we went out the back of Comberton, then over the A603.
> From Harlton to Haslingfield we had a tailwind, a nice respite before the first ascent of Chapel Hill on this bike. Bottom gear, spin up. After the Devonian brutes of last week it's all fine!
> We rode up the drive at Wimpole, not far up we saw this fella
> ...



Looks a great ride, I did pass you as you were entering Orwell, but you didn't wave! 

I was in a car though, so I may let you off...


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jul 2016)

Stephen C said:


> Looks a great ride, I did pass you as you were entering Orwell, but you didn't wave!
> 
> I was in a car though, so I may let you off...




I saw you, but Mrs Dave said not to acknowledge you on account of you looking a bit shifty and all.


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jul 2016)

I'm not really one for Strava challenges but the monthly Grand Fondo ties in nicely with the metric ton a month challenge on here so a rare sunny Saturday seemed like a good opportunity to do this months, which now its summer goes up to 130km instead of the usual 100k.

The planned route was to start on well trodden roads across the New Forest & into Dorset via Fordingbridge & Cranborne before trying out some new roads deeper into Dorset than I'd previously been.

Once through Cranborne it was onto very quiet country lanes, passing Wimborne St Giles & Gussage All Saints & into the uncharted territory which turned out to be on more peaceful lanes & passing through some of the prettiest villages I think I've been through, Tarrent Rushton & Tarrent Keyneston to name but two.

Whilst not the hilliest of routes at a total of just 3200ft of climbing I hadn't factored in the fact that the first 40 miles or so were directly into the south-westerly breeze so at my half way lunch stop at the market town of Wimborne Minster I grateful for the rest.

The return route was a little flatter & the now tailwind was an added bonus as I made my way through Hinton Martell & Horton before picking up the more familiar roads of Alderholt & Ibsley back to forest & home.

81.6 miles in total & some cracking new roads to boot, its a shame that I have to go that far again to ride them!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/642718275


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jul 2016)

4 out today. Sara P, Jules H., Margaret P-R and me. Decisions, decisions. Where to? Eventually Fladbury got the thumbs up. So we took a fairly usual approach to the Northern flanks of Bredon Hill. Margaret decided to head home as she was feeling unwell. So now 3 rounded by the Combertons and crossed the main road by Bricklehampton and Cropthorne. The main road at Fladbury was chockablock with traffic but we made it across to spend a nice time in the Cafe.

Again we took the standard run up Hill Furze to loop for the old airfield and then the ford at Pinvin. At Wadborough Sara headed off for the busy busy Worcester main roads while Jules kept to the lanes until it was time for him to head back from Croome D'Abitot. As I rode up Kinnersley bank David B. appeared coming the other way. So I stopped for a catch up as I hadn't seen him for an age. At Upton the Blues Festival was well underway so some traffic required to be negotiated but not long after I was back in quiet lanes for the run back. Another lovely ride today with super company.


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (16 Jul 2016)

A different ride today! I first rode the 8 miles to Havant on my Boardman Hybrid. This was to meet my Debra at Halfords there. This was because she was getting a first new bike since she was a child, she is now nearing the upper reaches of her 40's! 
She picked up her Victoria Pendleton Somerby hybrid bike, in red complete with basket! She was very excited! 
We then rode the 9 miles back home along the cycle paths, she was not too keen on riding the road! However she loved every minute, even if She feels a bit stiff, and is looking forward to our next ride, which funny enough is around to our friends to have a BBQ!
We might to be going up the Alps next year but it is a start and something that we can both enjoy together!


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2016)

JohnnyRoyal said:


> A different ride today! I first rode the 8 miles to Havant on my Boardman Hybrid. This was to meet my Debra at Halfords there. This was because she was getting a first new bike since she was a child, she is now nearing the upper reaches of her 40's!
> She picked up her Victoria Pendleton Somerby hybrid bike, in red complete with basket! She was very excited!
> We then rode the 9 miles back home along the cycle paths, she was not too keen on riding the road! However she loved every minute, even if She feels a bit stiff, and is looking forward to our next ride, which funny enough is around to our friends to have a BBQ!
> We might to be going up the Alps next year but it is a start and something that we can both enjoy together!



Well done Debra!


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jul 2016)

A couple from Friday;

Standard in and outs,A10 in and Twenty Pence out;nice 2nd overall on a A10 section and some proper sprints on the ride home(get those legs burning!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/641411335

https://www.strava.com/activities/641655579

Todays club ride has seen the end of the Schwalbe Pro Ones,lots of cuts appearing including a large gash in the front(glued) and the rear wearing down the centre.

Rode out of Ely and a big pop and sealant gushing out,carried on and the sealant stopped and then topped up the air at the leaving point of the ride.

Got to St Ives ok but it had gone down a fair bit and wouldn't hold pressure so fitted a tube which took all the time of the cafe stop so no coffee for me.

Bit of a bugger getting the tyre off,valve out(sharp tap with a Park tyre lever)and a struggle again getting it on;all done and pumped up was ok to get home.

Few miles out from home another member had a flat but after a bit he told us to carry on after a protracted few minutes ended up hacking it back with a guy who I since found out rides professionally on bike tours,sportives etc all over the world(and he's a fair bit younger).
Tried to relay with him but at 46kph and heart rate in threshold the legs cried enough and I let him go just as the road rises in to Haddenham(still pleased with the effort though!).

Back safely and the tyre and tube held up and a welcome coke and mars bar.

https://www.strava.com/activities/642587700

New tyres ordered so will give me plenty of time to fit and run in before ride London at the end of the month.


----------



## Big Andy (16 Jul 2016)

Did my first 50 miler today. Didn't set out to, had booked on a guided ride through the goskyride site. Was 13 miles, but I have a 10 mile ride to the meeting point, after the ride was feeling good so kept going.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jul 2016)

Big Andy said:


> View attachment 135071
> 
> 
> had booked on a guided ride through the goskyride site.



Good man, if you let me know what the leaders names were, I'll tell them you enjoyed it.


----------



## dfthe1 (16 Jul 2016)

My first ever sportive today. The Stratford Tempest -- 101 miles. So also my longest ride ever. Good fun, if a bit hilly in places.

My friend broke a spoke at mile 18. Checked it out and decided to carry on to the feed stop and mechanic at mile 20, with his wheel wobbling and brake rubbing. Except the feed stop never appeared. Turns out some prankster had removed a vital sign, meaning everyone bypassed the stop. The mobile mechanics were very busy, so we ended up carrying on to the second stop at mile 50. Got it all fixed though and made it to the end. I'm a little tired now.


----------



## Alex H (17 Jul 2016)

A quick tandem trip to Saint Cyr before it gets too hot. Gardening yesterday has left us a bit tired 

25km in just over an hour, with 254m of climb and our 7th trip on the Pino .


----------



## gavgav (17 Jul 2016)

Been having a few gear shifting issues on the last 2 rides and so up early to spend a bit of time fettling them and giving the chain a clean and oil, before a short test ride. No time for a long ride as playing cricket this afternoon.

Warm and sunny but stupidly windy yet again.

Out through the estate, quick stop to adjust the gears slightly again and they were perfect after that , up to Heathgates, passing the Mid Shropshire Wheelers who were on a club ride, going much faster than me! Down to the river towpath and a real battle against the wind through the Quarry, where there were loads of people enjoying the sunshine, walking, cycling and rowing boats.

Over Porthill Bridge, through Radbrook, Meole and home, having done 10.3 miles


----------



## derrick (17 Jul 2016)

Nice ride out Saturday with the club, A nice size group set of 9am for a 50 mile ride through Essex, the puncture fairy visited one of the guy at about 3 miles in so not a good start. but we where soon rolling along again, decided to do Mott st as a few of the club had never been up there before, No problems for anyone this time, The rest of the ride was uneventful apart from one dumb blonde in a drop head audi, She started having a go at a couple of our riders,saying they should not be on the road But we soon put her in her place, She had to drive the next mile or so at 5 mph as there seemed to be 10 cyclist in her way. Some cyclist are so naughty.. A great club ride with a good bunch of guys and girls.
http://www.colvault.co.uk/cols/mottstreet.php



https://www.strava.com/activities/642603447#kudos


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2016)

Just back from a bit of utility riding to get some gear outer cable. I decided to make a bit of a ride out of it so headed to Frankwell, over the Welsh Bridge and through the Quarry to the bike shop before returning through Belle Vue.

It's a bit breezier than I'd expected but a nice warm day so a pleasant 7 miles or so of trundling round.


----------



## RedRider (17 Jul 2016)

Well that was an adventure...




At one point I got so lost I ended up on the top level of a multi story car park but that's Runcorn for you.
Elsewhere, somewhere south of Northwich, I found myself slogging along the edge of a farmer's field in the lashing rain with nettles whipping my calves. But that's my sense of direction for you.
This is Friday's tale. It started with a ride to Euston Station for the 0907 to Liverpool, a well-packed longflap hanging onto the back of the saddle.
As planned and as it wasn't (yet) raining by the time we arrived in Crewe I got off with a goal to ride to Formby, a 60 mile route pre-plotted on the Garmin.
Getting out of Crewe was uneventful and made some good progress up until here:




A gentle rain began and made a lovely shushing onto the Weaver. Then it hardened. Then it got harder.
It beaded on the screen of my Garmin and it beaded on my glasses and it beaded on the screen of my phone when I tried to work out exactly where I was. I asked a mountain biker and set off on an off road route which I hadn't exactly planned upon.
To be continued...


----------



## Diggs (17 Jul 2016)

After rising a little later than expected, I grabbed a coffee and popped out for a 30 mile local loop, running into the London/Southend ride on a couple of occasions, although plenty of other cyclists about too

In fact should I feel the need for a £10 photo of my solo Sunday spin, I suspect that this was one of the photographers




Great to be out on a beautiful morning


----------



## Alex H (17 Jul 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> View attachment 135059



Looks really nice countryside, but I foolishly went onto Rightmove and checked out prices for Wimborne Minster


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jul 2016)

Out today with Mr M 
He's been busy golfing so not ridden his bike for a while 
I decided on the road bike as she's been a wee bit neglected lately. Felt weird to be in the roadie position again but seems so effortless to ride now, especially uphill.
Not a bad day, overcast and a wee breeze but warmish. Got a few waves  and hello's, mostly from kids out playing and a chap and his daughter out for a spin.
Only out for an hour or so as Mr M's wee leggies were tiring (and he wanted a bacon roll) 
An enjoyable, relaxing Sunday morning run and will probably take the other bike out later.
 x


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Jul 2016)

Alex H said:


> Looks really nice countryside, but I foolishly went onto Rightmove and checked out prices for Wimborne Minster



I've just looked too now you've mentioned it. I guess I'll continue to cycle to there then!!


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jul 2016)

I hadn't planned on going out today but after an unexpected 8 hours uninterrupted sleep I was wide awake at 5.30. Felt good so decided to finish the ride that ended prematurely when my rear mech snapped the other week ! Decided to tweek it for variation. Went to Maidenhead Clivden Beaconsfield Penn Hazlemere heading to a lovely decent of Cryers Hill. Then went up a hill that defeated me last time but this time I had a bit more of a bail out with a 28 cassette so I beat it this time but blimey its brutal on the legs . Then went towards Naphill and turned left through Braddenham Woods another nice decent towards West Wycombe then the long drag upto Stockenchurch hard on the legs after the Fnrttc. However worth it for the amazing decent down the A40 to Aston from there to Watlington through to RAF Benson and then the nasty road up to Nettlebed wind was picking up headwind of course  stopped at Nettlebed for a breather in a fancy bus stop...





Sat there watching tons of cyclists appearing out of a side road partaking in something called The Fugitive which is a half iron man thing..

http://www.marlowtriathlon.co.uk/events/marlow-half-iron-distance-triathlon

Followed them into Henley and I went off to the Velolife cafe for a well earned Coke. Then down to Knowl Hill through the back roads of Twyford Shurlock Row White Waltham and home.
66 miles with 2712 ft of climbing with an avg of 17.5 mph.

https://www.strava.com/activities/643702475/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468752877
Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jul 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/643902694/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468762116

A Skyride Local today, from Southampton to Upham and back, then a bit more. The Boardheap decided to fail at Upham, so I had to change to the AF 720 for the last bit. Very humid out there today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2016)

Maiden voyage for my Fridays jersey.

I decided that today was going to be a sporty day and that I would put some effort in, MAMIL stylee.
Instead of my usual 100k gently meandering around the lanes of Kent, I did 80k meandering around the lanes of Kent red in the face, panting and dribbling a bit.

Personal best up Toy's hill - in terms of feeling good at the top. I may have done it quicker, I don't know, but I've never felt so good at the top.

Going up one of the later hills, Hogtrough, I found everything harder than usual, including my gear changes, and my gears were making noises just audible over my laboured breathing. I got to the top and found I'd done the blimming thing in the big ring. I dont know whether to be proud of my achievement, or ashamed of my cross-chain numptyism.

No photos, because we serious sporty MAMILs don't have time for such fripperies.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jul 2016)

Out with an hour or so to kill before the shop opened, I decided a tootle around some local roads would be the thing to get my old legs working.

You'll be pleased to hear that I managed to replicate the chain falling off fault within half a mile of home...
As it was downhill I thought I'd freewheel to the bottom, making full use of all that free gravity. It was going well until two doofus dog walkers just wandered into the road and I had to slam on.

Anyhow, chain back on, and through Cross Gates and a little mile long sector out into the countryside that I created ages ago but haven't ridden on the road bike for months. I fair flew along there but by heck did I know about it on the way back - the wind today was something else wasn't it?
The weather forecast had said 12 mph, but it felt like at least twice that.
However not to be too downhearted, I rode up to Leeds Road and set a new PB up the hill into Scholes with the wind at my back. 
My original plan had been to do a long loop through Scholes and on to the bike shop, but when I got to the Coronation Tree there was the sign that cyclists dread most:




Yep, Main Street has been "surface dressed" from just beyond the Coronation Tree as far as the eye could see and the chippings were an inch or deep so at the roadside, as well as being scattered all over the first 20 yards or so of Leeds Road.
So, that Scholes loop plan was abandoned - it genuinely feels like I'm being boxed in by stone chippings at the moment - as well as here in Scholes, York Road and Wetherby Road have also been effectively put out of bounds for cyclists this week and they're not being stingy with the amount of razor sharp jagged chippings they're putting down either.  It's particularly annoying in Scholes as this was on Stage 2 of this years TdY route (and included the sprint), so a lot of cyclists will want to ride it this summer, yet they've chosen the least cyclist friendly way of resurfacing the road.
Back down Leeds Road, into the wind now and knowing all about it, before a loop through Cross Gates to discover that Austhorpe Road is also closed for roadworks, so over the Ring Road and onto the Cycle Super Highway for a downhill saunter.
Got to the shop 10 mins before it opened but had a nice chat while waiting with a guy in Saxo Tinkoff kit who was there with his grandson to buy him a bike.

Fair play to Halfords they sorted the problem there and then with no arguments and I was on my way in just under half an hour. Good work Lester. 

I decided to give the bike a road test to ensure it was OK and not fancying tackling the stonechipped Highways to Hell, decided to head down Foundry Lane and then towards Roundhay Park via Oakwood Clock.
Blimey, we have some shocking road surfaces round here - Foundry Lane after Wykebeck Valley Road is appalling - it was like being off road such was the state of the tarmac. Whats annoying is that the road here really does need resurfacing, but the council have instead stone chipped other roads that were in a much better state. 
From there I turned up Oakwood Lane past the leisure centre, which wasn't a great deal better and it was into the wind again which really slowed progress.
So, changing plans again I turned into Dib Lane, then took a turn through the Fearnvilles where I haven't been on a bike in 30 years. Not much has changed to be honest, there are just more cars parked outside the houses.
Over the beck and onto the Wyke Beck Way, then onto North Parkway for the long climb up to the Ring Road, made much easier by being wind assisted 
Onto the CSH, passing a neighbour on her way to work. She said hello back but I'm not sure she realised it was me on the bike! 
Under the Ring Road and then up Coal Road before looping back towards home, with a final once around the block to round the mileage up.

*15.01 miles* (24.15km) in a moving time of *1h 9m* at an average of *13.0mph* with *711ft *climbed. Enjoyed the ride today and don't feel knackered so that's an improvement on yesterday, plus the indexing / chain issues seem to have finally been resolved 





And as the weather is so nice (our back yard is nicely sheltered from the breeze), it's BBQ for tea!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2016)

Such a warm morning. At 7am the temperature gauge was showing 17degs. It was cloudy and muggy. Never the less, I slapped on Little H's factor 50. Splashed it all over. Take note @StuAff ,  The sun may not be shining or you may think it ain't, but it does it's stuff through the clouds. So I was well prepared.

I was Billy No Mates today. Everyone had been on the FNR to Felpham or the Dunwich Dynamo. I was meant to be joined by a friend and a friend of my friend who was going to meet me at Whitstable for brekkie and then all cycle back home again. I got a text yesterday saying that the friend of my friend had broken his toe, so he was out. My friend also decided to bail. he's only a leisure cyclist who has never done more then 40 miles. He wanted until broken toe matey was better to do the ride. No problem. I decided to head for Whitstable anyway. On a lovely day like this it would be rude not to. So I was out of the door at 7am, riding very quite roads. I think I could count on one hand the number of cars I saw in the first 40 miles.

Obligatory bike against a wall pic





It didn't take long to get to Whitstable, the wind was kind, the roads were clear and it was a non stop ride (of 55 miles). I got to the favoured FNRttC cafe of choice The Waterfront. Hauled myself and my bike upstairs, grabbed a table overlooking the sea and ordered a large brekkie and a nice cup of tea.

No a bad view for brekkie.















Fully stuffed it was time to get my arse onto gear and get on my way back home. Cycling through Whitstable I noticed this Wetherspoons. It's the first time I have noticed it. Not sure how loing it's been there or I was suffering from the curse of @martint235 's lack of spotting skills.

Peter Cushing Lives in Whitstable...
He goes out, on his bicycle ..
He goes out, buying vegetables..
Peter Cushing lives in Whitstable..






For the return I took the classic FNRttC route in reverse. The first part is quite nice, the second part not so, well in the daytime at least. Just miles of grey urban sprawl. But's it's a fairly direct, quick route home.
By now the temperature was showing 24degrees. It was hotting up. I'm not one for drinking a lot of liquids on a bike ride but today was turning out to be an exception. I had to stop a couple of times at shops to stock up I was drinking at a furious rate (for me anyway).

So, the scores on the doors.
111 of your lonesome but enjoyable imperial miles for the day.
Century # 20 for the year, #186 over all.
And... a new Eddington Number to boot...(it now starts to get much harder)


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Such a warm morning. At 7am the temperature gauge was showing 17degs. It was cloudy and muggy. Never the less, I slapped on Little H's factor 50. Splashed it all over. Take note @StuAff ,  The sun may not be shining or you may think it ain't, but it does it's stuff through the clouds. So I was well prepared.


You're not wrong. Having thoroughly got it wrong the other week, I didn't need reminding & normal careful service has resumed. Didn't forget the sunscreen yesterday, liberal application in the morning (and reapplied halfway home just in case) & the reddish bits were no more reddish.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jul 2016)

Got out much earlier today in an attempt to beat the heat, and after a false start having forgotten gloves, glasses and hat I was underway. A swift pace for me for the first hour, averaging 17mph out through Chertsey, Weybridge and on to Hersham, before heading back through Shepperton, Charlton & Ashford. The usual Thorpe triathlon was on, so lots of numbered riders on local roads.Nice variety of roads, and all very quiet. My aim to day was to do 26 miles, quite simply because that would take me over 2803 miles for the year to date. 2803 being what I managed (with a few periods of hospital and recovery) last year. Turns out I needed to extend the ride a little, so a quick spin up Stroude Road and then headed to Thorpe. Muppet triathlon riders pulled out on a roundabout in front of me plus the car behind, so they may have had a few words shouted at them. I don't care if you're 'racing', the Highway Code still applies you twat
Home on 27 miles.
A quick spin out on the Bromton this afternoon brings me to 165 miles for the week (massive for me), and 2808 miles to date


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2016)

Well as I said I did not want a hard ride and I normally only ride between north west and south so planned a route around the airport (Heathrow) not close to it and getting up near Uxbridge cut through to Iver Heath

Here I met the only decent hill of the ride and then came back thropugh Langley and Colnbrook.

I paved my self as mostly up to lower zone 3, mostly kept to that.
Did not seem like a hard ride when I returned

The stats were 42.25 miles @ 17.3 mph
Climbing a mere 623 feet.

So when I don't push really hard I end up being nearly as quick as when I do

Still though sticky and humid a good ride, and pleased to find new ground though I will not repeat that route

https://www.strava.com/activities/643757258/


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jul 2016)

After lunch me & her set out on the tandem into the heat, lovely. A cooling breeze would have been good, but a stout wind wasn't needed! Mrs Dave was saying that her legs were tired after yesterday (44 miles in all, the last 6 with a half cut tandem captain....) so we only did a figure of 8 via Elsworth and Bourn. 18 miles in all.




It was a treat to feel real heat. The long, straight trudge from Toft to Hardwick was done with some wind assistance, always appreciated.




https://www.strava.com/activities/643922716

Once home I topped up my water bottles and went out on my road bike for a loop around Wimpole via Chapel Hill. Once in Barrington there were lots of bikes coming from the Shepreth direction. They were turning toward Orwell from their left. I went past ten or so riders, one being a very well proportioned, bronzed lady. How very decorative!
Turning into the headwind toward Orwell she must have had a tow on my wheel, I'd not noticed as it was head down and PLF against the wind.
She pulled alongside, exchanged a few pleasantries and took the lead. I'm just hoping that the view she'd had behind me was as wonderful (and if you're reading this, you were hot!). She could power a bike along too, and at the end of 90 miles. It turns out it was an Evans ride it from Wimpole. For the last bit of her ride from the A603 to the estate driveway I did the gentlemanly (less pervy) thing and gave her a tow again. She turned off down the drive , carried on up Old Wimpole hill. I could have done with her wheel again!
Home via the drag up through Bourn, 23 and a bit miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/644049711


----------



## Donger (17 Jul 2016)

45.8 warm weather miles today. My first club ride since the end of May, due to audaxing, illness and holidays. The ride soon got fragmented at traffic lights, and the 3 of us thought we were going to be on our own for the whole ride. As it was, by the time Iain, newcomer Steve (a.k.a. @EnPassant) and I got to the garden centre at Staunton, we met up with 2 other stragglers who had also been dropped, and had taken a wrong turn. @Dark46, our resident stunt man, was sporting a few nice bits of road rash after a bit of an incident on a gravelly corner. Never one to give up, he kept plugging away to complete a forty miler for the day, and the 5 of us rode back together. A nice looping ride out to Minsterworth, Tibberton, Upleadon and Bromsberrow Heath, returning to Gloucester via Staunton and Maisemore. Nice to see Iain making a comeback from injury, (though it was a bit frought as he is about to become a dad any moment now), and always nice to have new riders come along for their first ride. Steve needn't have worried as he did just fine.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Surlydave (17 Jul 2016)

Seems summer is here at last!! A glorious day in Suffolk for a bike ride, with approx 12
Suffolk Ctc members. Leaving Ipswich we headed for Debenham and a great spread
at the pub for 11s. Lunch was at Huntingfield sitting in the pub garden watching the world 
go by, (see photo) 65 miles, all good practice for Legog coming up in the next few weeks

.https://www.strava.com/activities/644107642


----------



## Dark46 (17 Jul 2016)

Well today's ride was a good one as I racked up 5000 miles of cycling since I bought my Boardman.

I cycled to the meeting point to see the long awaited return of @Donger. @Frazzle it seems has left the club for now. Pity but will have to wait and see.

We were heading north towards the Forest of Dean, due to traffic lights it didn't take long before the chilled group was split into 3 groups. Lisa, Dave,@maltloaf. Me and Claire then came @Donger; @Largie003 and @EnPassant on his first KCC ride.

Claire and I went up the A40 towards Ross on Wye and waited on the left for @Donger and crew to turn up which never happened. So Claire and u looked on the club's route planning page and realised we had gone wrong.

So we headed back to the A48 and we helped each other by taking it in turns to take to the front to catch the others .

At aboit 10 miles into the ride I shouted "Oakle Street " at this point Claire in front. We she took me unawares and slowed then either went
to turn right or miss something in the road.? By this time my front wheel was alongside her rear wheel. Well our wheels touched and I was sliding along the gravel.!

I saw Claire go to pick my bike up while I was on my back. Boy this hurt lol
I was glad I had my helmet on as it hit the floor hard and it definitely saved me from something worse. I didn't feel the grazes I had . I heard someone stop and ask if a ambulance was needed, I was still on the floor was I said NO!

I'm not a footballer and wanted to carry on. Claire took a couple of photos for later lol.

It's my ass that still hurts as I write this lol. It's left cheek is bright red (well it was when I got out the shower ) and not a mark on my right one.

After what seemed like a age we remounted and set off. Claire did ask if I wanted to head for home? No way.

But up hill I was struggling as the base of my spine was aching each time I tried to put more power down for a incline.

We decided to take a shortcut for the coffee shop and waited for @Donger and crew to turn up . All the customers in there were giving me sympathy lol.

When the did they wanted to know how we got there before them? I said " obviously Claire and I had improved so much while they were away lol"

Well we then headed for home at a chilled pace. But there was a hill thrown in on the way back I didn't expect but got on with it.
When we got back it was close to 37 miles so I might as well do 40 I thought.

I can't thank Claire enough for looking out for me. Even though she wouldn't rub my feet better the other week lol.


----------



## smiler1207 (17 Jul 2016)

Feeling guilty for not doing any exercise this weekend so once the I sorted the garden out followed by a trip to the tip I decided to venture out. As it was 28 degrees at the tip I was going to wait till 5 pm to venture out to Pitsford reservoir, mostly off road on way there and round then on the roads on the way back... Thoroughly enjoyed it!was also my first ride with cycling shorts and was a lot more comfortable.


https://www.strava.com/activities/644272200/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1468778599





Also a nice bit of duck rebellion. Not crossing the road... Just mingling, messing about and annoying drivers


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2016)

Dark46 said:


> Well today's ride was a good one as I racked up 5000 miles of cycling since I bought my Boardman.
> 
> I cycled to the meeting point to see the long awaited return of @Donger. @Frazzle it seems has left the club for now. Pity but will have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


A like for the report. I hope the aches and pains aren't too bad the next few days and that you'll heal cleanly.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2016)

@Dark46 A like for the ride, not for the hurtyness. GWS.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2016)

7.3 miles this day, on the usual route, with the Trek 600. A fine ride in fantastic but steamy weather after this mornings storm. A few other riders, and the corn is about 9 feet tall now.
82F
28C
Winds S 17
Relative humidity 79%, Heat Index 89F
Barometer 30.04


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2016)

A nice 12 mile pre work amble this morning on latest Ian May that is still doing test miles .

Quite still wind wise so i was able to get on with it quite nicely and not much traffic around either which is always good .

Normal loop out to Beckworths the Mears Ashby ,Earls Barton ,Grt Doddington and home .


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Jul 2016)

Two ride report again.

Yesterday was a (nearly)24k pootle with the better half;took the Weigh out for it's first spin with the bigger chainring and lengthened chain and all was good;lovely warm morning although some dark clouds about but no sign of rain.


https://www.strava.com/activities/643557966
Other half was chuffed when we got back as we averaged 22 kmh .

Oh and should have done 4k more as that would have made up 400 for the week,will have to make do with 396.1.

Today was an A10/cycle path Z1 &2 roll in on the XLS;was going to ride the Weigh but had some clothes and provisions so needed the tail pack so thought it would be best on the XLS.


https://www.strava.com/activities/644765770


Just about perfect temp and surprisingly the legs still feel good after riding all last week.


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Jul 2016)

Saturday was my final long ride before RideLondon, so it was a matter of putting the final touches together, decided to go on my new favorite wandering around the edge of Northampton route. For my fellow Northampton riders I can report that the left hand turn in Wilby onto the Mears Ashby road is still more marbles than tarmac, don't attempt it at any sort of speed on skinny tyres ! Around the 8 mile mark I was stung by a wasp, that's the second time I've been stung whilst riding and I had forgotten quite how much it hurt. Caught up a big pelaton dropping down towards Sywell village, the road was pretty narrow and twisty so a car was doing the decent thing and holding back and waiting for a suitable gap. Now I was quicker than the pelaton so I couldn't decide the best thing to do - overtake the car and the pelaton or wait for the car the over take then follow ? In the end I decided to wait my turn. Things settled down after all this early excitement, before another first - being shouted at by a driver who must have been in her 80s ! We were coming towards each other along a narrow village road, with parked cars on her side of the road and gap she could have pulled into. She decided to plough on and squeeze past me with inches to spare then shouted at me to get out of the way as we passed. 

As the temperature rose I found that my home made flap jack has a design flaw - it loses it's structural integrity when warmth is applied, may need to tweek the recipe. By 50 miles I was left with handfuls of oats. Overall the ride went well, despite a near constant head wind, seemingly regardless of the direction I was riding. That was my excuse for my average speed dropping of over the last 10 miles. Also had my first attack of "Hot Foot", which certainly made me forget my wasp sting. Not just discomfort by a sudden, sharp pain where I had no option but to stop, and take of my shoes for a few minutes before the pain went away. The only thing I did differently was to loosen my shoes as my feet warmed up, bot sure how this could have caused it though.

In the end, 72 miles ridden with just of 2,000 feet of climbing. No big hills in this neck of the woods, but certainly rolling.







https://www.strava.com/activities/642664104


----------



## Spud Murphy (18 Jul 2016)

jayonabike said:


> *[Admin edit: Part 1 of the thread can be found here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today-part-1.8938]*
> 
> First 100km ride of the year, but more importantly my first ride since being diagnosed with Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (a type of lung disease)
> Lately when out on the bike I was having trouble getting up hills, I've never been the quickest up hills but was noticeably slower and I was having real trouble breathing. I thought I had a chest infection so I went to the docs.
> ...



Well done.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2016)

Dark46 said:


> Well today's ride was a good one as I racked up 5000 miles of cycling since I bought my Boardman.
> 
> I cycled to the meeting point to see the long awaited return of @Donger. @Frazzle it seems has left the club for now. Pity but will have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


A 'like' for the ride, not the gravel rash!! Ouch..


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2016)

Two days of the same ride(s).
As I was riding solo for the Dunwich Dynamo this time, I started out at about 15:45 to ride the 7 miles to Northampton station to catch the train to Euston.. Once there, I had a 4 and a bit mile ride to London Fields for the start.






Just time for an ice cream before setting off. The place was heaving! Not just with cyclists, but also families out BBQ's for some unaccustomed weekend sunshine. The smells of the food, and wafts of wacky-baccy was making me feel hungry, but as I'd had a bit to eat, and can't ride on a full stomach, I just inhaled the 'atmosphere' as I passed... 

After sitting on a rock for a while, and sorting my backpack out as I had a lumpy bit sticking in my ribs,, I set off with many others. This year, maybe because I started a bit earlier, we got past Hackney Empire before it all snarled up. Last year it was totally jammed up.






I don't think I'd want to do 115 miles on this one 

Riding along with several others, it was quite sociable, and we made good time out of London and were soon in Green Belt countryside with pretty villages to admire all the way.

I'm not sure which village it was, but at about 45/50 miles, there was a broken bottle smashed on the road, but I managed to see it and heard the warning shouts in time, but then heard a clicking noise from the front tyre. On stopping to check, I had picked up a drawing pin that had worked it's way through my Gatorskin. It seems like there were idiots out and about in the wee small hours 
Still, look on the bright side. I knew exactly where the hole was . With a new tube fitted, I was on my way in about 15 minutes or so.

This year, as last, I stopped at the fire station in Sudbury for a quick coffee and a chat with the people there. It is now the Halfway stop as Sible Heddingham wasn't doing any refreshments this time.






On 90 miles ish, I had a breather on a bench and chatted to a couple of riders with the same idea. This was one of the turnings that lots of folk went sailing past and had to 'U' turn to get back on route. With the end nearing, I wanted to crack on.






I reached the beach at 04:00, just in time to see the first glow on the horizon.






My back light attracted some interest, with a some asking where I got them, and a couple of ladies asking if they could give them a sqeeze! I had to say no, though, as that would switch them off 

I only stayed in Dunwich for 20 or 30 minutes as I then had to continue for the next 18 miles through Dunwich Forest and up the A12 past the Latitude Festival gates, to Lowestoft where my lift home awaited me. (I'd had a chat with the boss to OK it for me to get a lift home in one of our trucks.) I got there at 06:00, just in time to leave. I was hoping to use the rest room there to freshen up a bit, but had to make do with a rub down the baby wipes I'd packed, plus a quick change of shoes, T shirt and shorts before departing.







I travelled in slightly more style in the cab though.. The cardboard was packing to avoid scuffs and scrapes as I was chauffeured the 3 hours back to Kettering. Once back at the depot, I only had the final 12 mile ride home to do.

Back home after a DunRun of 137 miles, but with the beginning and end bits, I was a smidge under 156 miles. 
Quite happy with that for the weekend.

https://www.strava.com/activities/643412527


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jul 2016)

Nice little potter over to Enderby on the trike yesterday for a couple of beers with an old friend.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 111 of your lonesome but enjoyable imperial miles for the day.
> Century # 20 for the year, #186 over all.
> And... a new Eddington Number to boot...(it now starts to get much harder)


Well done on the Eddington,
I am on 52 - these figures are not including my historic cycling, but just since I started riding again 3-4 years ago
I have a smilar rain numbers of rides needed to increase my number

Still not bad for 64 year old


----------



## Old jon (18 Jul 2016)

Thirty one and a half miles today, quite warm and a bit of breeze. It seems sensible to avoid newly gravelled stretches of road, more thought needed for route planning. So, out to Thorner along the route I used last Saturday, and out *of* Thorner by Church Hill, keep along that road to Bramham. Cross the A1(M) by the flyover and turn right, no need to go through the village.

Keep on travelling south, across the A 64 roundabout taking the exit for Aberford. And the newly gravelled stretch starts right there. Being fair, the roadside drifts were not that much of a problem and it’s a quiet enough and wide enough road to make it easy to avoid the drifts. A bit of a change for me, straight through Aberford, past the old alms houses and turn right for Garforth on the B 1217. Over the top of the M 1 and take the A 642 to ride around the north side of the town and carry on towards Swillington.



At the far side of Swillington cross both canal and river, ride under the railway bridge and turn right up the hill past Woodlesford station. It is more fun going down that hill. After a bit more sweat and pedalling the A 639 is reached, turn right on that, negotiate a couple of nasty looking but quite benign roundabouts ( lanes clearly marked and quiet at one o’ clock ) a trundle through Hunslet, turn left up Leathley Road and I am almost home. Great stuff.

I almost forgot the map


----------



## Fnaar (18 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Turns out I prefer to unclip with my left foot first, don't know if that's a usual thing.


I'm a 'right foot out first' type of chap. Left foot in first when setting off. I'm (mostly) left-handed. These things are important.


----------



## BSRU (18 Jul 2016)

A very hot 111km with 1,100 metres of going up today.
Started off overcast but forecast was for bright and very hot sunshine, and they were right.
Did a loop via Lacock and Sherston, not too hilly so for a laugh took a little detour at the start to Hackpen Hill to add to my metres going up.
It did mean the last "climb" of the ride, Paven Hill, was now going to be after 100km instead of the normal 92km but it's not too steep or long, just harder after a long ride before.
Actually go caught by a better rider going up Paven Hill, not much I could do about it as I went up in the quickest time I have ever done. He was a club rider, I think Swindon Road Club, looked like he was not on a long ride, no water bottles, definitely needed today. At least he didn't go past me although we did go our separate ways about 600m after the climb had finished and he certainly had to work very hard to catch up.

A the top of Hackpen Hill, the clouds started to disappear.






Kudos to this rider for going up Hackpen on a day like today.





Heard this coming before I saw it.





Much kudos for catching me on Paven Hill not much I could have done about it, except maybe some mechanical doping






Started recovery by slumming it with Cadburys chocolate mini rolls, wouldn't normally but needed to fill my large cake deficit.


----------



## BSRU (18 Jul 2016)

For fun a ride up then down Hackpen Hill.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffCciiLXbIc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Spartak (18 Jul 2016)

Morning ride to meet a couple of mates for breakfast in Patchway. 

Click on link below to see the relive.cc version of the ride ......

https://skyhawk-videos.s3.amazonaws.com/644900627_1468857268933.mp4?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJCCMGUB5PT5C63QQ&Expires=1468870043&Signature=eh5ke8Kgs7i+UjpSiyRfbl7Z6R8=&response-content-disposition=attachment; filename=relive_644900627.mp4


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jul 2016)

Nice ride in to work this morning, cool, calm and light traffic, hardly broke a sweat.

Coming home, 32 degrees C when I left work, baking hot, and even taking it easy felt like hard work. On the plus side it had cooled down by the time I got home, to 31 degrees C.

Looking forward to tomorrow morning already


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Jul 2016)

Usual wee loop to loosen my legs after a particularly windy club run yesterday.


----------



## gavgav (18 Jul 2016)

After a day of slaving away in the furnace of an office, wishing I was outside, there was no way I was missing out on a warm summers evening ride (finally!!) 

Out up the cycle paths to Sundorne, having to walk the bike past an idiot of a van driver who had parked across the whole cycle path on Telford Way.

Then along the old canal path, which has dried up a bit finally, but the second half has turned into a jungle with nettles and foliage all overgrown. Do the council ever actually do anything these days?

Glad to get on the road again to Upton Magna, climbed up East Haughmond and then the nice downhill section, over the crossroads and back round to Upton Magna. Bumped my way along the awful surface on Pelham Rd, really hope they are going to surface dress that soon, they seem to be doing most roads around it at the moment!

Along the straight to Atcham, over the bridge and then a bit more climbing to Betton Abbots and home, avoiding the roadworks as much as I can. Weeping Cross roundabout is going to be closed from Monday for 2 weeks and so that's another road I can't use. 

18.1 miles in hardly ANY WIND for a change! I'd almost forgotten what a calm ride was like.

Edit:- just noticed my mileage for the year so far is now 888 miles. I like symmetry!


----------



## gavgav (18 Jul 2016)

Dark46 said:


> Well today's ride was a good one as I racked up 5000 miles of cycling since I bought my Boardman.
> 
> I cycled to the meeting point to see the long awaited return of @Donger. @Frazzle it seems has left the club for now. Pity but will have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Hope you mend soon


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2016)

Just the commute again but today I used it as the first proper outing for the new-to-me Dawes Galaxy.

I went my usual way to Condover initially finding there wasn't too much traffic. The bike feels great but having drop bars for the first time since I was at school will take a little getting used to. It does feel like the right time to give them another go though.

Despite a couple of stops on the way for minor adjustments I made very good progress and despite adding some mileage on the way to Atcham had enough time to go through Attingham Park too which is always very pleasant on a nice morning.

By the time I got to Upton Forge I was starting to get the feel of the bar-end shifters and liking them. I finished with a final sprint on the drops to work which felt really fast.

For the return trip I went my usual way to start but avoided the shortcut for a change and went into Condover then over Lyth Hill which has a short but steep climb which gave a chance to try the lower end of the gear range..... it feels like it could scale the side of a house.

I don't have a speedometer fitted to this bike yet so experience tells me that todays distance is around 24 miles but I don't know how the speed compares. Relatively quick judging by how early I got to work. Quite a happy bunny here.





A quick snapshot in Attingham Park


----------



## john59 (18 Jul 2016)

Seeing the weather forecast was warm and dry, I decided it was a day to tick of the July Strava ‘Gran Fondo’. I took a ride into Cheshire around Delamere and Northwich. I started at 7.00 am and the temp then was 17c but with clouds.
My first pit-stop was at Delamere Station House Café just as the sun decided to make an appearance and raise the temperature even more. After the Cake and coffee it was time to head back to the Wirral via the ‘Greenway Cycle Path’. One funny moment, as I was going downhill, I had to pass through a swarm of bee's/wasp's. Luckily I came through unscathed!
136 km covered on a beautiful sunny day.

Delamere Station House Cafe.




Looking towards Helsby hill.




Second pit-stop, Hadlow road station.




Ride.
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/644961990/embed/fcc8e08702758e12fbf1376427c78d9c6169e222


----------



## gavgav (18 Jul 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just the commute again but today I used it as the first proper outing for the new-to-me Dawes Galaxy.
> 
> I went my usual way to Condover initially finding there wasn't too much traffic. The bike feels great but having drop bars for the first time since I was at school will take a little getting used to. It does feel like the right time to give them another go though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jul 2016)

@john59 has Hadlow Road become a cafe yet?

If only every evening was like this. Hot, sunny, fragrant, windless and my birthday. (Then I'd be ancient!)
We went out on the tandem via Toft, Kingston and The Eversdens. There was a hot air ballon up, up and away.
I'd intended to stop at The Hare and Hounds in Harlton, but it was closed! Never mind. On to Barton and a stop at The White Horse for bitter shandy and curly fries, classy I am!




In the picture my right leg is crossed, I'm not deformed... Well, not there.
We finished the ride via Caldecote making it a figure of 8(ish)

20 miles (not 47)

https://www.strava.com/activities/645443412


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Jul 2016)

What an evening to be out on a bike. Just the traditional summer smells of newly mown hay and burnt sausage. The wind turbines out near the M!, which have been spinning so fast they looked like taking off where barely turning.

Was overtaken at one stage by a bloke on am electric mtb, was flying along at a decent lick, but seemed a little pointless. Perhaps I was being harsh.

26 miles of the best Northants has to offer.






https://www.strava.com/activities/645452485


----------



## Buck (19 Jul 2016)

On Saturday, Mrs Buck was down at the hairdressers so I persuaded/bribed Buck Jrs to come on a ride with me. The persuasion was a visit to Yummy Yorkshire our local ice cream parlour. And yes, they are yummy!

Of we headed up Marsh Lane which for my youngest (10yo) on his little Specialized Hot Rock it was a little on the hard side! I could tell that if I'd offered for us to turn around he would but a few words of encouragement and we were at the top with a few minutes rest for him before we headed on the Penistone Road.

I knew that Piper Wells would be tough for them but it was the easiest/safest way of getting them onto the tops and the country roads away from traffic. My youngest managed a 100m before he was off and pushing whereas my eldest (13yo) was going great guns and I thought he would make it to the top but he gave in having done 80% of the climb (Fair play, a quick breather and he was back on and at the top!) I stayed with youngest Buck and helped him by pushing his bike up for him then on the tops we were off.

At 5 Lane Ends, a nice run up and down Dearne Dike Lane before taking a left and heading down Horn Lane around and then along the head of the reservoir and up the Huddersfield Road before arriving at Yummy Yorkshire.

One Cookies and Cream, one Mango and Passion Fruit and a White Chocolate Cherry recharged the batteries and as they were holding a Tractor Fest with a few stall we had a walk around before heading back to the bikes.

Up the main road and then a left on Windmill Lane which was true to its word with a real head wind. So much so that junior had a tow from me for part of it. Once we'd crested the hill we turned right at the crossroads and retraced our route back int the village.

10.7 miles; 657 feet of climb and two tired boys!






https://www.strava.com/activities/642743539


----------



## Buck (19 Jul 2016)

I'd done the usual Scout run earlier in the evening but when I got home it was still warm/hot and the last thing I wanted to do was go on a bike ride and end up not enjoying it so I waited until the boys were home and showered then donned the lycra and headed out!

As it was past 9pm I knew I had an hour before it got dark and even though I had my lights I decided I would do around 60 minutes or so.

The usual exit and up "Steep!" to get me on the tops and the weather was glorious - lovely and warm with just a gentle breeze and a beautiful sunset to add a little more 

Onwards with one of my usual circular routes with just a brief stop part way around to catch the last of the sun setting behind the windmills before I headed on to Five Lane Ends to complete the loop then a right turn and around the back of the quarry.





I didn't feel like heading home just yet so straight across at the crossroads and down into Upper Cumberworth and straight across at the next junction through Lower Cumberworth.

I had to brake heavily when a young lad decided to do a three point turn in the road in front of me  - he just hadn't seen me but no harm done. Back on my way and a lovely undulating ride through to the Huddersfield Road and turned left towards Shelley before dropping down Far Bank a nice fast 11%er then left and the drag up the main A629 before turning right into the village and home!

It had only been an hour but I can honestly say apart from a 30 second stop for the photo, I had pushed myself the whole way and enjoyed it to boot!






15.4 miles and 1066 ft of climb

https://www.strava.com/activities/645556750


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jul 2016)

Scorchio morning and a first proper run on the single speeder with new 46t chainring.

Did a variant of the usual commutes today starting on the A10 before turning off at Streatham to Wilburton and a straight run on the Twenty pence rd through Cottenham,Impington and Histon;then a short loop in the city before rolling in to the Espresso Cafe for a well earned coffee and date cake.

Surprised with the pace but I suppose that's what happens when you change the gearing;still spins out a bit but think it's about right at the moment.

https://www.strava.com/activities/645850485

Bike against a wall pic(Cambridge Fire Station);






And the second 'breakfast'(showing the 'freebie' Rouleur/POC cap);


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Two days of the same ride(s).
> As I was riding solo for the Dunwich Dynamo this time, I started out at about 15:45 to ride the 7 miles to Northampton station to catch the train to Euston.. Once there, I had a 4 and a bit mile ride to London Fields for the start.
> 
> View attachment 135273
> ...



Kudos given on Strava


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Jul 2016)

Uncomfortably warm but the surroundings aren't bad at all


----------



## Goonerobes (19 Jul 2016)

Thankfully I had no work on today so before it got too hot I took the opportunity to get a ride in & where better to go on a day like this than the beach!

Heading out after the rush hour traffic, the roads down through the forest to Lepe were quiet with cyclists probably outnumbering cars & a cooling south-easterly breeze coming up off the sea made for very pleasant riding conditions.

After a short ice-cream stop I headed back for a 36 mile round trip & now have the arduous task of sitting under the garden brolly chill-axing with a cool drink. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/646055100


----------



## Jon George (19 Jul 2016)

Next week should see three consecutive stages of this year's Tour De Cochon and since I've never done three 50mile+ rides back-to-back, I thought I'd try putting three longish rides together as a bit of training. With that in mind, I went out Sunday, yesterday and today, on rides in excess of thirty miles. Monday's was with a newish cycling buddy, but today we meet up with one of _his _cycling buddies. Turned out he was at least thirty years younger than me, is a sports manager, and seriously into triathlons. Put that together with the weather and I can assure everyone that today I lost some weight ...  

This evening, I go with my mate Dan to pick up his new bike from the LBS. Whether _he'll _be ready for next week's cycling pub-crawl remains to be seen.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2016)

A ride around the village to test brakes, gears and wheel alignment on the Dawes Kingpin. It is a stupid bike but riding it makes me smile. 

The almost obligatory bike in front of a wall photo, in this case the village church wall. 






Probably just a couple of miles today.


----------



## Diggs (19 Jul 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Scorchio morning and a first proper run on the single speeder with new 46t chainring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see that someone is using their cap. Mine appears to be sized for a 6 year old*

*It's possible my head may be larger than average (not that there is much inside it)


----------



## Diggs (19 Jul 2016)

Just an hour at lunch time, given the glorious weather it would have been rude not to. 





Is the cam on?





Hanningfield Reservoir


----------



## john59 (19 Jul 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @john59 has Hadlow Road become a cafe yet?
> 
> If only every evening was like this. Hot, sunny, fragrant, windless and my birthday. (Then I'd be ancient!)
> We went out on the tandem via Toft, Kingston and The Eversdens. There was a hot air ballon up, up and away.
> ...



No not as yet. It would make a nice cafe stop!


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jul 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Scorchio morning and a first proper run on the single speeder with new 46t chainring.
> 
> Did a variant of the usual commutes today starting on the A10 before turning off at Streatham to Wilburton and a straight run on the Twenty pence rd through Cottenham,Impington and Histon;then a short loop in the city before rolling in to the Espresso Cafe for a well earned coffee and date cake.
> 
> ...


Smart bike


----------



## Ajay (19 Jul 2016)

Really good to be out on a 'proper' warm day. I love it when you can smell the heat, very continental 
75 miles up the lanes to Arnside, over to Kirkby Lonsdale back along the Lune Valley


----------



## Simontm (19 Jul 2016)

So went out for a ride, going OK although the heat was a bit wearing. Through Esher, down Lammas Lane to Hersham, Weybridge, pick up the Olympic route...
Stop at shop in West Byfleet for a litre of water as the heat was going up and up, noticed I didn't take Church Lane hard like I did before the crash, through Ripley were the usual idiots were in force at the narrow lane the up to West Horsley. 
Decided to turn for home and up The Drift when disaster - round into Forest Lane,I clipped the corner, over-reacted on the brake and up'n'over I go. 
I had dislocated my little finger and maybe broken my arm (too much swelling to tell. 
Bike's fine btw, although the brifter will need to be shifted back into place!
Deciding Epsom was nearest but not wanting to do the ups and downs, I gingerly headed down into Cobham to take the Leatherhead rd. 
Feeling a bit dizzy, I jumped on the train and went to Kingston A&E where one of the doctor's was very impressed with the dislocation and locked my bike up for me. 
According the triage, they had a lot of corner and off's the past couple of days and was wondering whether it was the heat on tyres and roads (shrug).
One burly Dutch doctor, gas and injection later, I was free to go with the kind doctor running out to check I had my fracture clinic appointment and then I rode home


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jul 2016)

Simontm said:


> So went out for a ride, going OK although the heat was a bit wearing. Through Esher, down Lammas Lane to Hersham, Weybridge, pick up the Olympic route...
> Stop at shop in West Byfleet for a litre of water as the heat was going up and up, noticed I didn't take Church Lane hard like I did before the crash, through Ripley were the usual idiots were in force at the narrow lane the up to West Horsley.
> Decided to turn for home and up The Drift when disaster - round into Forest Lane,I clipped the corner, over-reacted on the brake and up'n'over I go.
> I had dislocated my little finger and maybe broken my arm (too much swelling to tell.
> ...



Oh my goodness! Get well soon, you're braver than me, I wouldn't have ridden back, I would have phoned for the broom wagon.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jul 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Thankfully I had no work on today so before it got too hot I took the opportunity to get a ride in & where better to go on a day like this than the beach!
> 
> Heading out after the rush hour traffic, the roads down through the forest to Lepe were quiet with cyclists probably outnumbering cars & a cooling south-easterly breeze coming up off the sea made for very pleasant riding conditions.
> 
> ...



I'd like to live where you do stunning part of the country around there. Nice bike as well


----------



## Brandane (19 Jul 2016)

A trip over to the Isle of Bute on the one day of summer! 37 miles without getting wet, this must be a personal record .

View from the ferry of Ardbeg point on the Isle of Bute.






Arran, from the west side of Bute.






The Clyde Riviera, towards Arran again.






Back at Largs, the Waverley was tied up at the pier for the night prior to a cruise tomorrow.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jul 2016)

Simontm said:


> So went out for a ride, going OK although the heat was a bit wearing. Through Esher, down Lammas Lane to Hersham, Weybridge, pick up the Olympic route...
> Stop at shop in West Byfleet for a litre of water as the heat was going up and up, noticed I didn't take Church Lane hard like I did before the crash, through Ripley were the usual idiots were in force at the narrow lane the up to West Horsley.
> Decided to turn for home and up The Drift when disaster - round into Forest Lane,I clipped the corner, over-reacted on the brake and up'n'over I go.
> I had dislocated my little finger and maybe broken my arm (too much swelling to tell.
> ...


Have a like for the write up and  for the injuries. I hope the arm isn't broken.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jul 2016)

More commuting on the hottest day of the year so far. I was up and about in plenty of time so took the Raleigh for the extended ride in (Condover, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Wroxeter) which was fabulous with the bright sunshine and cloudless blue sky. No incidents to report, in fact the roads seemed unusually quiet which was nice.

I didn't really notice how warm the morning was until I stopped when suddenly it seemed sweltering. At the last minute before setting out I put in a pair of shorts to wear at work and was very glad I had as they were much more comfortable in this weather.

The boss had a meeting today which he moved down to the warehouse partway through as they couldn't stand the heat any more up in the offices. (The joys of working in a mostly metal building)

Leaving work it was much warmer than it had been when I arrived so I didn't make any special effort to go fast, especially on the lumpy bit which seemed the hottest part of the ride. I needed to pause for a drink on the way which isn't something usual on the commute. Thankfully there was a brisk tailwind for the last three miles or so which made a fast cruise easy and helped up the final hill to home.

28.1 miles at 15 mph average. Quite quick for me despite the heat.





Already too hot for sheep in the morning.





Looks and feels properly like summer now.





A quick pause for a drink by some roadside weeds  on the way home. The Met Office site tells me that we did reach the forecast 32C in Shropshire today and it was at about the time I took this photo.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jul 2016)

After riding home from work half an hour early (I'd started half an hour early) I got my Cube and went straight out for a quick ride out to Elsworth.
In my excitement I wasn't paying attention..... A headwind home!

https://www.strava.com/activities/646315572


----------



## Jon George (19 Jul 2016)

A postscript to my earlier post:

My mate Dan has picked up his new stead: a Ridgeback Tour. I was on Patsy #3 The Hybrid and we went for a quick 3 mile spin on the way back from the LBS so he could acclimatise. He nearly had an off as he struggled with toe-clips for the first time, but what does not augur well for Monday is that the bugger went off like the wind. (The Tour is much, _much _lighter than the BSO he had been using.) So, twice in one day I've been made to suffer from blokes on bikes much younger than me.

I have a feeling that, instead of Patsy #2 The CX being used by me on Monday as has been usual, Patsy #1 The Carbon will be called into service ...


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jul 2016)

A somewhat erratic commute in to work, waited for ages at the Egham level crossing and in the end gave up and headed back almost to the front door to get to the Staines crossing. Otherwise quite a nice ride in, not too hot.
Coming home I decided to go the scenic route, reckoning on it being a little cooler. 34 degrees at the airport, dropped to 32 as I cycled along the side of Stanwell Moor and Wraysbury River. All quite pleasant, but at the same time nice to get off the bike into a cold shower when I got home.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2016)

Had a couple of hours this afternoon, passing along parts of the old "Great North Road' route

Wentbridge Cutting was a bit wearing in the heat, the phone thermometer was showing 33 (presumably from nearest mast??)

It's a tough little climb, feared in the coaching-days, as the worst climb along the entire-route, and not much better for motor-traffic, untill it was bypassed by the A1 bridge over the Went Valley, in the late 60s


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jul 2016)

What a hot day. I put it off till this evening and then did a short (16 mile) loop I haven't done for ages. Can't believe I got well under the hour. Very warm but lovely evening out there.


----------



## Donger (19 Jul 2016)

One of those rides tonight when I saw dozens of cyclists, but every single one of them was going in the opposite direction.
Left it until after 5.00 to set off as it had been so hot. Even so, it was still 33C when I got going. Turned out that all the way to Arlingham I was heading straight into a stiff and HOT breeze.  It was like working out on an exercise bike with a fan heater in your face. Felt like the south of Spain. Once I got to the Old Passage Inn at Arlingham, I sat on my favourite bench looking out over the river towards Newnham on Severn, swigging a warm sports drink and appreciating the breeze on my bonce. 24.4 miles in all tonight.




If you didn't know better, the dangerous mud flats looked like a beach tonight. The river looks different every time you see it.




The eagle-eyed among you might have noticed the new stickers all over my bike. I've been trying to make it more unique and easier to identify if, perish the thought, it ever gets stolen. Say hello if you see me around on it. Cheers everyone. Enjoy the weather.
Donger ...... A.K.A:


----------



## Simontm (19 Jul 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Have a like for the write up and  for the injuries. I hope the arm isn't broken.


Sorry should have made it clear - the result was dislocated little finger that was reset by a large Dutchman but luckily it seems after x-rays that I've just got heavy bruising on the arm. Cheers anyway 

If you're not of a squeamish, I do have a photo


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2016)

Once it cooled down I went out intending to a 14 mile loop but man and machine were going well so ended up doing 22 miles.






Route was up the mad mile then Sywell,Holcot,Hannington,Orlingbury where we rested on the village green.






Next was Isham , Burton Latimer,Finedon and back across the borough. Longest ride to date on the Ian May and all went well.


----------



## gavgav (19 Jul 2016)

Simontm said:


> Sorry should have made it clear - the result was dislocated little finger that was reset by a large Dutchman but luckily it seems after x-rays that I've just got heavy bruising on the arm. Cheers anyway
> 
> If you're not of a squeamish, I do have a photo


Glad to hear there is no break!


----------



## Aravis (20 Jul 2016)

This is "my ride yesterday". I was on a mission, checking out a route I've been hoping to use as a forum ride at some time. What I did was this (anticlockwise):





The detail can be found at https://www.strava.com/activities/645226149. It visits the lower Severn and the infant Thames, hopping over the Cotswold ridge twice and peaking at a smidgeon over 1000 feet. An important section proved unsatisfactory, as it serves a very active quarry with frequent noisy lorries (the empty ones are the worst) and copious dust. This is not what the Cotswolds should be, so I'll have to find something different. But 90% of the ride was magnificent.

Having a route to recce in the Cotswolds constrained me somewhat and pushed back my liaison with my favourite roadside tap in Upton-upon-Severn to about 88 miles, and I confess I was a bit reckless in not taking on additional water before that. A couple of miles after Upton I had a flat tyre, and if that had happened before the water stop I could have been in serious difficulty. The flat seemed to be caused by the heat dislodging an old patch, which I'd not experienced before but it seems plausible. A white van driver, who'd seen me stopped, came back to check that I was OK.

Another priority yesterday was to test a shoe insert provided by a podiatrist to alleviate Morton's neuroma in my right foot. It felt a little odd but I soon got used to it. However from about 40 miles onwards the pain started, far worse than before. Most of the time it was sheer agony, yet for some reason I persisted for another 30 miles before removing the insert. After flexing my foot for several minutes I had very little trouble thereafter. In fact it felt better than it had for some time in the latter stages of a ride, so maybe the pain and perseverance did me some good after all. At least I have something to tell the podiatrist!

Cramp was a nagging problem as well. Maybe I'll have to check out those electrolyte things. The Met Office site suggests that the temperature was "only" high 20s, so _chapeau_ to anyone who was out there today.


----------



## john59 (20 Jul 2016)

My usual 54 km circuit before work this afternoon. We had thunderstorms around 7.00 am but after that it was a beautiful morning. 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/647194469/embed/4d3a6dd7d8967325183fab65535fb54f1268c10f


----------



## PatrickPending (20 Jul 2016)

First ride post broken hip and arm...5.6km on the hybrid...great to be back on the bike.....first ride since the begining if May.....


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jul 2016)

Single speed commute again today down twenty pence road but with a minor mechanical;left crank had worked it's way loose so multi tool out and off again only for it to happen again a few km's later.So multi-tool again and this time really tightened it and all good so a staight forward run in to the City.

https://www.strava.com/activities/647151598


----------



## gavgav (20 Jul 2016)

Managed to finish slightly earlier than normal at work, due to being on a training course and so it left me enough time to head over to dads and see my niece for half an hour 

The one way roadworks system has disappeared thankfully and so I headed up through Bayston Hill, swerving to avoid a stupid bat in a red Rover 214 who came round past a parked car into my path .

Very gusty winds and still warm but much more bearable at 25c than yesterday's 34c. Up Lyth Hill and then the steep descent, where I applied the brakes hard and again had the awful sound of what I think is metal on metal and rear brakes sticking. It continued to happen all the way to dads and appears to only be when the brakes get very hot. I've arranged to head up to @Rickshaw Phil's tomorrow evening for some expert emergency repairs!

View from top of Lyth Hill to the Wrekin





Had half an hour with my niece, bit of playing and bit of picking her tea up off the floor where she had chucked it ! She also called me Gav for the first time which was one of those priceless moments .

Took it steadily back home through Condover and Betton Abbots, the brakes had cooled and so weren't making a noise but I feathered them as much as I could to avoid any more issues.

15.3 miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jul 2016)

Hot again today. I thought the breeze might help. But it didn't. It was a tough headwind out there. I got the occasional bit of shelter but it wasn't until mile 40 that I got clear of the headwind. Working into that wind was tough. My HR was already up in the heat so I had to ease off. Drinking was important too. I was downing the fluids right from the get go. 

Lots of farm traffic today. Monster tractors mostly towing empty trailers. What was going on? These monsters just fill the lanes, gutter to gutter. So passing places were today's gold dust.

The Wye looked lovely under the blue skies but not many swans about today. There's usually quite a gaggle (is that the correct collective noun for Swans?) at Hoarwithy. Just two today. I'm sure they will return. I will too. It's a lovely ride over there. 67 miles on this one.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jul 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Hot again today. I thought the breeze might help. But it didn't. It was a tough headwind out there. I got the occasional bit of shelter but it wasn't until mile 40 that I got clear of the headwind. Working into that wind was tough. My HR was already up in the heat so I had to ease off. Drinking was important too. I was downing the fluids right from the get go.
> 
> Lots of farm traffic today. Monster tractors mostly towing empty trailers. What was going on? These monsters just fill the lanes, gutter to gutter. So passing places were today's gold dust.
> 
> The Wye looked lovely under the blue skies but not many swans about today. There's usually quite a gaggle (is that the correct collective noun for Swans?) at Hoarwithy. Just two today. I'm sure they will return. I will too. It's a lovely ride over there. 67 miles on this one.


The Tractors would have been full going back to the farm, they've gotta shift the stuff they grow off the field on summat.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jul 2016)

Very nice little bimble this morning on the Brompton to get the mop chopped, amazing how a grade 2 all over works to cool one's swede
Tonights ride into work was a belter, 34 degrees Cold shower on arrival was bliss.

Also discovered why last nights ride home was such hard work, rear disc brake was dragging, so spinning wheel up by hand it only managed half a rotation before stopping...Sorted now


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2016)

PatrickPending said:


> First ride post broken hip and arm...5.6km on the hybrid...great to be back on the bike.....first ride since the begining if May.....


Well done! Are all bones working as hoped?


----------



## Donger (20 Jul 2016)

Got talked into going along on an Eastgate Cycles outing tonight. They never mentioned Glasshouse Hill. Ended up thoroughly enjoying the ride and the company, and once we had got past Glasshouse we retired to the beer garden of the Red Lion at Huntley for a nice cold pint. Nice to meet up with @Frazzle again, and to ride with a decent crowd that I already knew. Much cooler tonight ... almost perfect cycling conditions. Sunny and mild, with a nice cool breeze. Another 35.2 miles done, finishing after sundown with the lights on. Loved it.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jul 2016)

Went out for an early ride yesterday - left about 6.20 so early for me and did on St Ann's Hill (4x) and some intervals
Battery in Garmin Vector needs replacing
27.56 miles done, @ 15.9 mph
820 feet climbed

Back home by about 8.20 am

Things to do in the rest of the day (My ailing Mum's birthday)
Weather stayed cooler in the morning but afternoon was nearly as hot as yesterday

https://www.strava.com/activities/647065646


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2016)

Nice pre work 13 miles this morning along to Sywell Airport to try and see the "Bike powered flight" that @PeteXXX told me about last night but as feared all gate were locked , but could see machine and a group of people hanging around on the airfield .

So carried on my loop via Sywell Village , Mears Ashby ,Earle Barton ,Grt Doddington and home bit cooler as well so that was nice


----------



## PatrickPending (21 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Well done! Are all bones working as hoped?


Not quite as yet, has only been 9 and a bit weeks so need to keep on those physio exercises....


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2016)

Yesterdays and this mornings rides, with a theme running through them.

After an hospital appointment in the morning, I had to wait until later in the day to get out for a pedal as I had had the joy of anaesthetic and dilating eye drops poured into my eyes, so they were extremely light sensitive, even wearing my Stevie Wonder wraparound Ray-Bans! By mid afternoonish they were getting nearer to normal so I managed to get moving. 

I headed around some of the local lanes towards Sywell Aerodrome where I was just in time to see a Spitfire taking off.







Most impressive to be that close, and to hear the Merlin engine roar, as it taxied to the runway. When I was there, a chap told me about the bicycle powered aircraft 'meet' going on. I checked the website when I was home and found that they were flying at 05:00. <yawn>

From there, I decided on a circuit of Pitsford Reservoir to eat some flies..






Unusually, there weren't many people there yesterday. Maybe because it was so hot. Still,it was nice have the place to myself for a change.
I then rode back via Moulton village then to No1 daughters house to collect my granddaughter so we could ride back to my house for tea. This served the purpose of getting her bike here as we are planning a ride this afternoon.

A nice 21 miles in very hot heat!

https://www.strava.com/activities/647450818

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Todays ride involved me being up at stupid o'clock ie: 03:45 (!!!!) to ride to Sywell Aerodrome to watch some bicycle powered aircraft take off. I was slightly early, so added a few miles at the beginning to save standing around in the chill of the dawn on the airfield.

As @biggs682 said above, the car park gates were locked up, so I wandered onto the airfield through the hotel/bar entrance with some of the flying enthusiasts, carrying my bike and looking as though I was supposed to be there. I then did the same to get airside.  







My old British Eagle and one of the aircraft about to be towed to the launch area.






Pre-flight checks. This one didn't quite get off the ground, but made a valiant effort. Judging by the speed the chaps legs were moving at, I reckon he'd be better with a lower gear!






Airbourne, but not for long. This was the crafts maiden flight, so I felt honoured to have been there and seen it.

Back home via Court Farm on 10 miles, at about 07:00 to have a bacon sarnie and a cuppa.

https://www.strava.com/activities/648141624


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Nice pre work 13 miles this morning along to Sywell Airport to try and see the "Bike powered flight" that @PeteXXX told me about last night but as feared all gate were locked , but could see machine and a group of people hanging around on the airfield .
> 
> So carried on my loop via Sywell Village , Mears Ashby ,Earle Barton ,Grt Doddington and home bit cooler as well so that was nice


I was one of that group of people hanging around


----------



## gbb (21 Jul 2016)

Day off in lieu today and after the heatwave of the last few days, todays weather looks perfik.
Peterborough, Elton, Wansford, stop for a fry up at Kings Cliffe industrial estate café, very very good and quite cheap if you're ever out there, Blatherwyke, Bulwick, Southwick, Fotheringhay, Elton and back home to give me just shy of 40 miles.
Quiet out there...the usual wildlife, buzzards circling high on the thermals, odd yellowhammer and green woodpecker etc etc.
Looked perfect, it was perfect.


----------



## Old jon (21 Jul 2016)

A cooler day, just. The Holbeck hiatus delivered me to the towpath at Office Lock, on my way to Lawnswood by way of Viaduct and Cardigan Roads and a wander through Headingley. I thought things were quiet, then realised that most of the University students have likely gone home now, and as I climbed towards the Ring Road the outdoor café customers were certainly of an older generation than a fortnight ago . . .

On towards Bramhope, the ex bike shop is also a café now, with an older clientele. Turn right in Bramhope onto Creskeld Lane, got to have my downhill fix every now and again. Turn left at the bottom and along the A 659 to Pool, where I crossed the River Wharfe and continued towards Harrogate until I reached the Leathley turn off. I then crossed my next river, the Washburn, at Leathley Bridge and started the climb up to Farnley just as the sun came out from behind the clouds. I stopped by the 1672 gatehouse for fuel and started wondering about the origins of Farnley Hall. Hmmm, anyway, fuelled up and ready to go, straight down the hill into Otley. Not exactly straight, mind.



After all that excitement, I thought a calming ride along Leeds Road was a good idea. Vague thoughts of turning right in Bramhope were soon forgotten, so the A 660 all the way to Headingley and the usual diversion via Kirkstall to add up 31 miles when I returned to my front door.
A very nice not so gentle potter around, demonstrated on the Garmin made map.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> The Tractors would have been full going back to the farm, they've gotta shift the stuff they grow off the field on summat.


Yeah agreed - but I expected some to have a load if they were going back and forth. None did - all empty.


----------



## AnneW (21 Jul 2016)

I had a hospital appointment this morning and the trams aren't running that way at the moment, so I got to cycle it - only 5 miles each way and it's a very busy route - Manchester to Weaste, so not glamourous but so good to be able to ride again...... Top speed of 23.9mph...... Loving my e-bike


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2016)

Two rides to report - both post work excursions, one from Monday and the other from tonight.

The familiar route down to Cross Gates, up the hill to Austhorpe, then NCN R66 down Barrowby Lane, across the office park and the bridleway almost all the way to Garforth, then returning via Nanny Goat Lane and the bridleway to Manston Lane. All good fun and nearly all either off road or on very quiet roads.
Just what I need after a hectic day at work.

Now here's a funny thing - exactly the same route yet Mr Garmin tells me that on Monday I did 9.15 miles, while tonight I only did 9.09 miles and I lost a bit of ascent too. How very odd...

Monday *9.15 miles* (14.72km) in *43m 7s* at an average of *12.7mph* with *380.5ft* climbed
Thursday *9.09 miles* (14.62km) in *42m 47s* at an average of *12.7mph* with *364.1ft* climbed

Mondays map:




Tonights map (I changed the map style so you could tell them apart) 





Anyhow, I was out on the bike so it's all good. Quite a lot of cyclists out on Monday but only saw a couple tonight despite it being roughly the same time of day. Loads of blooming horse poo on the bridleways though!


----------



## gavgav (21 Jul 2016)

After yesterday's brake issues, I headed up to @Rickshaw Phil for him to provide his expert opinion.

Rode the bike for the 2 miles up to Phil's, mostly uphill and so not much need for the brakes.

Rear wheel removed, pads removed and Phil finds the issue pretty quickly, I'd worn the one pad down to the metal!! 

We nipped to Halfords, found one set of pads on the shelf, asked the lad if they had another set, which he found in a draw, despite the computer saying they only had the 1 set (they had 3) good stock control there 

Back to Phil's and he had the new ones fitted in next to no time. Quick spin around the village, and they were fine, much more responsive!

Quick chat to Phil and the family and then a speedy descent back home, where I was passed way too close on virtually the only road section of the ride by an idiot doing way over the 40mph speed limit 

5.4 miles and much thanks to @Rickshaw Phil for his services


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jul 2016)

Couple of rides today.

First a morning run down the A10 and then a bash along the Cam cycle path and managed to bag a (joint) KOM.

https://www.strava.com/activities/648193431

So the return leg was a more steady ride back along the twenty pence road and back in to Ely via Wilburton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/648829349

Last of the hard rides so easy ride out tomorrow with the better half and then a long steady run on Saturday before tapering down next week before Ride London.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2016)

I got out for a couple of hours off road round Roman Lakes and Mellor. About 15 miles in total. Some right hard technical stuff. Chickened out on a descent as the last thing I want is to fall. Checking Strava, some folk have hit 25mph down this stepped narrow bridleway. Mine was 4.4 mph, walking.

I need to seriously get my confidence up plummeting to near death, but you'll understand me chickening out after my accident. Rattling round Mellor is so much harder than a 'man made trail' - there are no berms, no smooth jumps, just ruddy big rocks everywhere. Real off road and a fair bit of pushing as you can't get traction. 

There was no way I would have done some of the ride on my rigid MTB, the full sus Boardman is a capable machine, just the rider is overly cautious.

Some lovely views near Strines (Marple) over to Lyme Park. I made it about 50 yards up this climb before grinding to a halt on a load of massive pebbles.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2016)

Lovely evening after lots of rain today. Sat outside to eat tea, a very nice chicken and veg stew made by Mr M. 

Pottered about a bit then decided to go for a wee spin on the Pashley. A few cyclists, joggers and dog walkers out enjoying the fine evening. Overtaken going uphill by a friendly chap on a mountain bike, asked if I carried oxygen in my wee saddle bag and could he have some 
Passed a lovely golden retriever pup 
who was very interested in the bike so I let her get a closer look. Met 3 roadies when I was passing the Police Station, was going to say "evening all" but they didn't look like a receptive audience for my attempt at humour so just smiled and got a glare in return x3 
Very enjoyable toddle, took a wee selfie when we got home.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2016)

gavgav said:


> After yesterday's brake issues, I headed up to @Rickshaw Phil for him to provide his expert opinion.
> 
> Rode the bike for the 2 miles up to Phil's, mostly uphill and so not much need for the brakes.
> 
> ...


I'm sure that Phil would have checked your wheel rim ... I did the same thing on my first MTB but destroyed a rim with panic braking on a steep descent. It definitely isn't worth trying to make a few pounds worth of brake blocks last those last couple of rides!


----------



## gavgav (21 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure that Phil would have checked your wheel rim ... I did the same thing on my first MTB but destroyed a rim with panic braking on a steep descent. It definitely isn't worth trying to make a few pounds worth of brake blocks last those last couple of rides!


Disc brakes on mine. Phil suspects that the disc may be slightly warped, due to uneven wear to the pads, but will be ok for this set.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sure that Phil would have checked your wheel rim ... I did the same thing on my first MTB but destroyed a rim with panic braking on a steep descent. It definitely isn't worth trying to make a few pounds worth of brake blocks last those last couple of rides!


It's disc brakes rather than rim so no worries there. The disc has been looked over - slightly marked but caught before any real damage was done.


----------



## Buck (21 Jul 2016)

Holme Moss beat me today 

There I've said it and feel better  More on this later...

I've been wanting to get back up Holme Moss on the bike for a while so today it was! I woke up this morning with what I can only describe as achy legs (maybe it was the day in the garden yesterday; the warm weather or something else?) Anyways, I delayed my departure until this PM having taken on plenty of fluids and packing my jersey with food; jelly babies; drink etc.

Slightly overcast today but certainly warm still and the wind was quite warm!

Up out of the village and then down into Holmfirth via New Mill and then left heading towards Holmbridge then up the steep road heading into Holme.

As the road flattened out Holme Moss reveals itself in all of its glory as a lovely backdrop with the pub on the right (so tempting!) A quick photo, drink and breather then I was off again!






On through Lane which is a hamlet of around 5 houses and a farm before the slight dip then the sweeping left hand bend up the hill - here we go!

Round the first couple of bends then on the first 'long' stretch. It was here that my legs were shouting at me and as much as I shouted back I couldn't get them to do what I wanted and so, I had to stop  This was really disappointing for me as I had planned to get up to the top in one go (something I hadn't done before on my previous two attempts)

A quick breather and off again only to suffer the same on the next stretch where I got off the bike and had a drink and a few jelly babies (more for comfort than anything else!!). I accepted at this point that the climb was going to be in stages but none the less it would be climbed.

The last half mile was actually OK and grinding away I got to the top (past the car park which isn't actually the top!) and onto the gravelled area where the sign is - ideal for a photo opportunity!!






A quick descent to the car park to take in the views before getting back on the bike and whizzing down the hill - wheeee! Now I'm not the bravest of descenders but I did enjoy this one - according to Strava/Garmin I hit the heady speed of 45.9 mph but with plenty of braking for the tight bends then safely back into Lane/Holmbridge the way I came.

As I came into Hinchcliffe I peeled right and up Dobb Lane/Acre Lane, a more scenic climb back rather than going through Holmfirth and the busy roads. A lovely climb up the hill for three or four miles before coming to the main Dunford Road. 

I had thought of heading straight home here but I wanted to make up for my earlier disappointment and put some more miles in so, I took a right on more familiar territory heading down past Winscar Reservoir, through Townhead and Carlecotes before a left and up the road past The Fox House and then right onto Bedding Edge Road then across the main road and right to do my regular loop around the windmills. I was pleased/suprised that I managed to get a PR up the short/steep climb to Royds viewing platform before heading back on Broadstones towards home.

When I got home, on the drive, I realised I had 29.7 miles recorded so a quick spin around the two cul-de-sacs down the road made it a neat 30. 

Home and a tad frustrated but still I made it to the top and I still have a target to aim for!!








https://www.strava.com/activities/648561104
https

30.0 miles and 3,156ft of climbing


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2016)

Buck said:


> Holme Moss beat me today
> 
> There I've said it and feel better  More on this later...
> 
> ...


Keep it up - you'll crack it in the end! 

I have a varied history on that climb ... the first few times I had a similar experience to you. Then I managed to do it in one go, but grovelled all the way. Eventually I tackled it when I was fit and wondered why I had found it so hard! These days I am back to finding it tough going.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jul 2016)

Time to have a ride with the GV boys. So off down to the Forest I went yesterday evening. 10 or so of us out. We took an unusual route out to May Hill. Rain had begun tho'. One of those not too bad rains at first but it just kept getting heavier in a sneak up on you way. So we ended up with a soaking. Thankfully it was warm. Martin had had the prescience to have his mudguards on. The rest of us were sending great arcs of spray out the back. We rounded by Blackwells End to take a standard run back from Tibberton. Chats and pints in the pub after meant we got wet inside too. 35 miles


----------



## Alex H (22 Jul 2016)

A bit of foreign culture today, with a ride to the centre of Limoges. As you can see from the route below, I chose the easy way to go and the hard, but very shaded way to come back . On the way to Saint Brice I saw a train , but it was too quick to get a photo. The traffic in Limoges was virtually non-existent, considering it was 10:00 when I arrived. I headed for the old quarter behind the cathedral, where the Irish pub was decorated for the TdF.






The cathedral itself is huge and so 2 photos are required 










Now for the cultural bit. the Musée des Beaux Arts (Museum of Fine Art) beside the cathedral is hosting a sculpture exhibition in the park surrounding it by the French artist Marc Petit.

Now,_ I don't know much about art, but I know what I like _and I don't like this











In the park there are *74 *sculptures like this 

Obligatory shot of bike against a wall - with fountain!





Museum and cathedral





Shady road on the way back






One of the few places where you can see the river from the road.






Route





88km in 4 hours and a bit - 1248m of climbing


----------



## Old jon (22 Jul 2016)

A well worn trip around West Yorkshire today. Holbeck and Hunslet, John O’ Gaunts and Woodlesford. Cross both canal and river and ride through Swillington. Turn right at the Garforth roundabout, I am going to ride up the cliff. Keep on the A 63 through Peckfield Bar, another tiny place, and all the way along to the B 1222 for Sherburn in Elmet. Turn left at the lights and follow the road to Barkston Ash, where another left turn takes you to Saxton.



To the right of the road, before the village is reached, is the site of a significant battle on the day before the big one at Towton. A group of horsemen, the ‘Flower of Craven’ were chased from Ferrybridge, caught and slaughtered just east of Saxton by the Yorkist forces. Things were a bit abrupt in those days, I guess.

No fights for Jon, I just continued past Lotherton Gates, and the usual Aberford, Barwick, Scholes ( mostly gravel free ), three lanes to the A 58 and a celebratory whizzz down Boot Hill before the traverse of the rest of Leeds to take me home. A grand total of 35.7 rather warm miles today, much enjoyed.

The ( almost ) round trip


----------



## eggman (22 Jul 2016)

jayonabike said:


> *[Admin edit: Part 1 of the thread can be found here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today-part-1.8938]*
> 
> First 100km ride of the year, but more importantly my first ride since being diagnosed with Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (a type of lung disease)
> Lately when out on the bike I was having trouble getting up hills, I've never been the quickest up hills but was noticeably slower and I was having real trouble breathing. I thought I had a chest infection so I went to the docs.
> ...



Well done. Have a Blue Peter GOLD medal. You deserve it. Truly awesome.


----------



## Jamieyorky (22 Jul 2016)

Nice 43 miles this morning from York to Knersbrough. Left the house at 7.30am to quiet country lanes didn't see another rider until on my way home.

The river at Knersbrough was like a millpond.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Two rides to report - both post work excursions, one from Monday and the other from tonight.
> 
> The familiar route down to Cross Gates, up the hill to Austhorpe, then NCN R66 down Barrowby Lane, across the office park and the bridleway almost all the way to Garforth, then returning via Nanny Goat Lane and the bridleway to Manston Lane. All good fun and nearly all either off road or on very quiet roads.
> Just what I need after a hectic day at work.
> ...



In the words of the song (almost):
"_Here I go again on my own, riding down the only road I've ever known_" - well not strictly true as I know lots of roads, but for a work night wind down this route ticks all the boxes. A lot of off road away from the dreg end of the rush hour zombies and with a couple of short exceptions, all the roads I do take are quiet.

So, on the hybrid and Cross Gates, Austhorpe, then NCN R66 through Thorp Park, over the M1 and all the way down to Garforth, before returning via Nanny Goat Lane and the bridleway to Manston Lane, then Pendas Fields and up to home for in time for tea. Sadly no lashings of ginger beer though.

You might recall that there was a slight difference of opinion (as Geoffrey Wheeler used to say) regarding stats - well tonight was no different:
Monday *9.15 miles* (14.72km) in *43m 7s* at an average of *12.7mph* with *380.5ft* climbed
Thursday *9.09 miles* (14.62km) in *42m 47s* at an average of *12.7mph* with *364.1ft* climbed

Friday *9.14 miles* (14.70km) in *41m 22s* at an average of *13.3mph* with *374ft* climbed. So, I'm getting faster if nothing else, even if the hills are changing shape on a daily basis - must the the summer heat as by heck it was humid tonight.

And while the route is familiar, no two rides are ever the same are they?

Meanwhile here is tonights map, in a different style again so you can tell it apart:




Virtually zero chance of a ride tomorrow, so here's hoping all bodes well for Sunday and a morning out on the road bike


----------



## BSRU (22 Jul 2016)

An excellent 102km ride with 1,100 metres of going up.
A ride up to Withington, north of Cirencester, flat to Cirencester(30km) then lots of going up and down, then back to Swindon with the last 15km flat again.
All three private segments in the hilly bit were faster than I've done before, a 10km drag with 150m of going up plus two short sharp climbs, 1km at 9%(0.25km of +15%) and 0.5km at 10%.
Started off cloudy but warm, took note of the forecast and slapped the sun cream on which was definitely needed when the sun came out.
Also took lots of water, 4 water bottles, only half a bottle left at the end, but felt very good at the end.

An old Dennis fire engine.





Reasonably hilly north of Cirencester





Looks cool.





Started recovery with some angel cake, quite alot.


----------



## gavgav (22 Jul 2016)

Finally got my 50k ride for July in, after work.

Checked the rain radar, due to showers being forecast and it looked mostly ok, so out I went. Took the cycle paths up to Shelton and then out onto the very busy main road to Montford Bridge. Not for the feint hearted this one, especially during rush hour on the first weekend of the summer holidays. It was like the M6 today, both in volume and speed of the traffic, but only one close pass which was good considering what it can be like.

I was glad to turn off and down the lanes to Shrawardine, Pentre and past the Royal Hill pub which was heaving with drinkers and campers in the fields. Busy weekend ahead there.

By now there were some very black clouds starting to gather and I feared I could be about to get wet. Pressed on to Cross Lanes and then onto very wet roads to Argoed and Kinnerley, spooking a lone sheep who was chewing the verge, so must have been raining there. Timed it right and missed it though.

Climbed up Dovaston Bank and then turned down the lovely quiet lanes to Wilcott and then back around to Shrawardine, to retrace my steps home. The main road was still busy with traffic doing ridiculous speeds, but only 1 close pass again and as I got back to Shelton for the last 2 miles the lanes were swimming with water and I'd obviously avoided another heavy shower! It's normally the other way round and so I was happy with that 

The new brake pads were great @Rickshaw Phil 

32.5 miles


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jul 2016)

We escaped from the hood tonight and drove over to West Wratting, where we used to live.
We left from the rec on our road bikes and headed off toward Haverhill, but we turned for Carlton. The sun was out and it was reminiscent of Burgundy in France





There were a few slopes tonight and my little legs felt leaden. I need a holiday!





The sun was sinking down as we Made our way back to Wratting.

In Grange Road there was wall to wall Scabious in the verges





15 miles, I wanted more... Somebody else didn't want the hill that would have brung us home!

https://www.strava.com/activities/649909544


----------



## Glow worm (22 Jul 2016)

A day off and a nice easy, slow 16 miler here in the flatlands






One of my busy routes across the fen. This is near Wicken Fen.






Harrison's Drove, with the new cattle bridge. No one about at all today. Even had the new bird hide to myself for an hour or so. From the hide I watched marsh harriers and a barn owl as highlights. I'd just seen a bullfinch too, a vanishingly rare bird hereabouts.






Further along, on Split Drove, there were several crows, rooks and the like. As I approached, they all flew off save this poor fellow above. He seemed trapped somehow and was hanging upside down flapping wildly. He was 12 foot or so up apparently stuck to an elder branch.

Luckily my on- board pen knife has a saw, and I cut through the 3 inch bough to bring the crow to the ground to assess. His leg turned out to be wrapped tight in some fishing line and attached to the branch. So I wrapped him In a coat I carry, to calm him and set about releasing his leg from the wire / branch. It took a while to cut through the wire safely but eventually I managed to let the poor fellow fly off safely if a little wobbly!

A pleasant if eventful ride on around the fens here today.


----------



## Smithbat (22 Jul 2016)

It was such a lovely night I decided to challenge myself a bit by riding to my parents. It is a climb virtually all the way there so it took me 51 minutes to do the 7.4 miles BUT that means it is downhill most of the way home so only 35 minutes on the return. Also it was my first time wearing yellow lenses which made a huge difference.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/649907544/embed/70848a1f896ca054644e1d71f0237ce61cb1362f


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2016)

Glow worm said:


> A day off and a nice easy, slow 16 miler here in the flatlands
> 
> View attachment 135776
> 
> ...


for freeing the little blighter


----------



## Big Andy (22 Jul 2016)

Busy and stressful day in the office today so it was nice to get out on such a lovely evening for a 50k. 
Check out my ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/649912011/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1469218268


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jul 2016)

Glow worm said:


> A day off and a nice easy, slow 16 miler here in the flatlands
> 
> View attachment 135776
> 
> ...


Well done for saving the crow


----------



## bozmandb9 (22 Jul 2016)

Got my first (genuine) top 5 Strava segment! Pretty chuffed considering my son shared this achievement with me, and he's only 13. Plus we're only a second off the KOM (and I think we can find that second pretty easily). I think he did pull a muscle doing that sprint though, so suffered for the following 35 miles (as you can see from the link).

Nice ride anyway though! Training for our ride to Paris commencing 2nd August.

https://www.strava.com/activities/649701119

P.s. what I mean by genuine, I had a Garmin Forerunner 225, which used to mis-categorise cycling as running, so I got some fairly silly KOM's for running, I had to go through manually and change them all to cycling, hope I got them all in the end!


----------



## Glow worm (22 Jul 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Well done for saving the crow



I'm not sure the farmer will thank me, but I could'nt leave the poor thing there. They're intelligent birds crows, and it seemed to me as if the bird relaxed at one stage as if it knew I wasn't a threat. He was quite keen to bugger off once freed though!


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jul 2016)

Another ride yesterday. After it totally occupied with family issues so forgot to post here

Looped around a lot through Thorpe, Virginia Water, Chobham Common, Windlesham, Lightwater, Chobham etc

Gave intervals a miss.

Weather was pleasant, warmed up and had just one bottle which was not enough so got a sports drink at Chobham Co-op.

Kept up a reasonable speed for the most part.
As awlways managed to chop off a bit from the ride 4.2 miles

So total was 44 miles @ 17.0 mph. Strava showed 1 mph less for some reason.

1204 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/649497558


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2016)

Up and out just after 5am this morning set off heading towards Mears Ashby where the sun was doing its best to burn through the mist .






It was here that I decided which way my route would be and headed for earls Barton ,Grendon,Eadton Maudit, Bozeat,Harrold ,Carlton.






That's just for @Spokesman. Then climbed up out of Carlton then turned right towards Stevington ,Oakley,Pavenham .






Felmersham was next once I wound my way up and out of Pavenham . A quick stop at Odell then I retraced my earlier route back to the end of the Bozeat straight where I headed for Hinwick ,Irchester and back up in to the borough and home. 

Total of 39.4 miles covered on the Ian May which is it's longest ride to date.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2016)

After motivating a friend to get out for a ride, I just had to go out myself. Another ride down some lanes I didn't know existed until this morning. Some gorgeous wooded areas, a stream,which is compulsory in Wales and a beautiful day, not too hot.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2016)

100km this morning, out the door at 05:30, was very warm and stupidly misty in places.

It was that bad I couldn't keep my glasses clear at some points. Any it eventually burnt away to leave a very hot and sunny morning.

Lots of cyclists out, vast majority being girls, maybe they were all tackling the Strava challenge?

Home by 9:30, bathed and now watching the TDF. Perfect day so far.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jul 2016)

Me & her were out by the crack of 8.40am. As there was minimal wind Jo selected road bikes. It was sunny and warm from the start. Down through Knapwell there was the scent of roses and honeysuckle in the air. There weren't many cars about, but plenty of cyclists.
Through Elsworth and up the hill toward Papworth. At the top we stopped as Mrs Dave wanted the angle of her handlebars moving.
Down the hill and along the smooth road to Hilton.





Beyond Hilton we had to stop again, there is still a bloody reflector thing on her bars that I'd had to move to adjust the bars, and it was now rattling. That reflector went in my jersey pocket.

Here she is at the top of the Graveley hill




We'd passed a group in Hilton coming the other way in Hilton, and we passed them again in Croxton. Soon enough we were having tea and sharing a cake in Waresley garden centre.

Home via the Gransdens and Bourn. 32 miles at an average of 14mph. She'll be signing for Wiggle Honda soon!


https://www.strava.com/activities/650389301


----------



## Old jon (23 Jul 2016)

Another warm wander around some small villages, starting with Holbeck, it certainly was a village once, but long ago indeed. Cross the river on Crown Point Bridge, Regent Street and Roseville Road leading to Roundhay Road and the Oakwood Clock. The resurfacing on Boot Hill has subsided well, the cycle lanes seem to have been extended further up the hill also. Today’s crop of debris from the nearside included a pair of *very* high heeled shoes, about fifty yards apart. One wonders.

Cross the Ring Road and over the crest of the hill, turn left behind the pub and follow the road to Shadwell. Turn left along Main Street and continue to Slaid Hill, to turn right onto Wike Ridge and pedal all the way to East Keswick.



The usual climb of Potts Hill and the drop to the A 659, turn right for Collingham. Once there, turn left and then right onto Jewitt Lane, I am sure that what is now an Italian restaurant was once the Barleycorn pub, but that doesn’t make the hill any less steep. Once on the ridge top, it is a great bit of road, all the way to Thorner, especially that short sharp drop just north of the village. From there, Sandhills, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes and the old faithful meander across the city I call home. A mere 29.3 miles today but they were fun.

The map, still an impressive bit of kit, that Garmin,


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Jul 2016)

I'm thinking about moving house so I though I'd tie in some house hunting in todays ride as some of the properties I'm interested in just happened to be on one of my cycle routes! 

The ride didn't get off to the best of starts as it appeared my indexing didn't like the new tyre I fitted yesterday so after a quick tweek I was off into the forest but on the first little hill the indexing was still out, thankfully a tweek the other way sorted it & it was on into Wiltshire on quiet, well trodden country lanes.

30 miles in & Sixpenny Handley was the first place I'd identified & a slow perusal gave me a good idea of how the land lies before heading up a nice gentle 2.5 mile hill where lunch was duly taken at the top.

The 12% descent was its usual scary self & it was then onto the Chalke Valley roads around Bowerchalke which are very pleasant at this time of the year but are more than a little mucky in the winter months which puts me off living there a little. (although I did find a novel church come shop to refill the water bottles there)

Heading back east & then south, Downton was the next place identified as it sits nicely on the edge of the New Forest & also gives options to ride north, west & east into the Test Valley.

65.1 warm but pleasant miles done & more than a little food for thought on the house front.

https://www.strava.com/activities/650572809/


----------



## AnneW (23 Jul 2016)

Today's ride was another less than glamorous one - Manchester to Bury. I need to get to know the route as work is moving there some time soon and I don't fancy getting on a packed tram every day. 

Bury New Rd is busy, passes through Prestwich and Whitefield (watching out for car door openers), has long stretches of bike and or bus lanes and has quite a few sunken grids and pot holes to watch out for. There are some lumps in it too, which I've never noticed in the car, but my e-bike helped with those. 

A round trip of around 17 miles, total ride time 1hr 28. 

I'll need to get fitter to be able to do it every day.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jul 2016)

Just 5 out today. Sara P., Steve E., Mrs 26, Julian H and me. Mrs 26 only came as far as Upton as she has a back injury. We took to the Castlemorton lanes but with variety as we went by Hillend and Rye St. for a change. Then we got in amongst the Malvern Mad Hatter sportive riders for a while. I had a chat with some as we went. We still had them along the flanks of the Marcles before they turned off for a climb to the ridge. We were too close to the cafe for that to be a favourite.

The run back was in beautiful summer weather and the countryside was at its best. Jules headed back on the main road from Cradley while Steve and I dropped Sara off at her lane end before taking to the lumps along the Leigh Brook. Nice one with my pals today. 55 smiles. More please.


----------



## gavgav (23 Jul 2016)

My 5th ride of the week, makes such a difference having decent summer weather finally! Something different today as well, met my friends and their 2 kids (10 & 5) at Cannock Chase for a slow pootle around the blue Sherwood Trail.

Drove over with the bike in the boot, parked up and met them at the visitor centre, before we set off on the downhill section, which was good fun, but my hybrid didnt particularly like the deep fresh stones they had laid there and was wallowing around a bit! Paused for lunch about 4 miles in and had some fun by the pool.

There was a small section when I had to walk, due to the depth of the stones, but thankfully it became a much better surface as we approached the half way point, before we began the 5 mile climb back up to the trig point. 

There was plenty of stopping for the kids to catch us up, but they both did very well and we finished off with an ice cream each before parting and heading home.

10 slow miles of chatting and fun in lovely warm weather, takes me up to 81 miles for the week, which is much more like it.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jul 2016)

51 miles for me today in Wales. I met one of my best mates in Betws-y-coed. He had plotted the route and we had ridden most of the first half a couple of years ago. We headed out of Betws-y-coed on the first climb which is not steep and is a good warm up. Then headed through a pass adjacent to Snowdon. There was a brisk headwind which we hoped would translate into a tailwind on the return leg. We pushed on with heads down to arrive at Porthmadog at lunchtime. We found a pub serving food facing the harbour and ate a hearty lunch. At this point I realised my headset was making a clicking when I was riding out of the saddle. I checked it was not loose but to no avail the clicking was still there. I am not sure how a little click can become so annoying but it did.






As we set of I asked my mate if we were going back the same way. No came the reply, I have plotted a loop. Well I have spent a holiday in the area and remember Blaenau Ffestiniog a grey place with a long grinding climb through it. I distinctly remember seeing a cyclist then and thinking that doesn't look fun........it wasn't However it was made up for by the fantastic descent on the A470, the road was silky smooth, wide and there was very little traffic. At least there didn't seem to be much although as I hit 52 mph on the descent  that may have minimised the number of cars we saw. That was then followed by a lovely 5 mile run back to the start.
I have to say the roads in Conwy and Gwent are very well maintained. I only remember pointing out holes three times in the whole ride. Now if only Cheshire East could manage to do as well........
Anyway lovely bit of cake, a cheeky coke and a smoothie after we had got back to Betws-y-coed


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Jul 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-4EC3-8437-87CCFC0F9AB3?hl=en-GB&v=1469299791

104 miles, on a Skyride Social down to Bournemouth, via Milford on sea.





Me ( in the Skyride social kit )and the posse, and a Zebra.







My bike, and a Zebra.






The posse in Bournemouth.






A lovely day in Bournemouth.






A garden in Bournemouth.

A lovely day, a lovely ride, another imperial ton done, and I got to teach a parrot to swear.

.


----------



## Diggs (23 Jul 2016)

So..........despite the Diglets desperately wanting to camp at the rugby club on Friday night, I was determined not to miss the ride today.
So waking early, we* had the tent down, in the car and home by 8:00 for a coffee, toast and a shower

*Mainly I






And what a ride it was, these are the days we wait all year for.
Out to Roxwell, then to Willingale and back.




So many cyclists out today we actually ran into a bit of two wheeled traffic. What a glorious day


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2016)

My attempt to get fit again continued with a ride to Filey and back - 167.5 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/651095158

In addition my 12 year-old rode the outbound leg with me and hit his longest distance yet of 85 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/651096709


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2016)

Just 30 miles this morning was hoping for more but hey ho there is always another day .
Route was Irthlingborough ,Addington ,Thrapston ,Woodford ,Cranford ,Barton Seagrave ,Burton Latimer , Isham ,Orlingbury and home .


----------



## Alex H (24 Jul 2016)

Another day, so a tandem ride to / from Chabanais.






There was an art exhibition in the salle de fetes, close to the picture above, with some people painting outside the hall. Including one guy in an electric wheelchair. He had no arms and was painting a scene of the riverside trees, with the brush in his mouth.

The sunflower season is here again.






The roundabout at Rochechouart has been decorated for the local music festival, the Labrynthe de la Voix





Route






35km in 1:50:00 with 519m of climb


----------



## Diggs (24 Jul 2016)

Just a leisurely hour round the reservoir this morning, just to turn the legs round and get back to watch La Course


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jul 2016)

I got told off for posting in the 100 k a month challenge for not following the "rules " so i will just post in here 

Club run this morning , nice 63 miler
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/651774977/embed/8517553c2412ab3a80886f7fe32fbaa5eb624812


----------



## Starchivore (24 Jul 2016)

Heaved back a large rucksack from lidl, full of tins and whatnot. Glad the ride home wasn't more than 3 miles.
Amd going to go have a saunter up Cragg Vale with my old man


----------



## Firestorm (24 Jul 2016)

Diggs said:


> Just a leisurely hour round the reservoir this morning, just to turn the legs round and get back to watch La Course
> View attachment 135975



I was up that way this morning...
Didn't ground round the reservoir as, tbh, that would have been too far, the turn round point at 26 miles was a at the end of the straight bit at the top of the ressie .
It's a bit lumpy round those parts (for essex) isn't it
Overall 50.6 miles at 13.8 with 1000 ft of bumps


----------



## mark st1 (24 Jul 2016)

Solo ride for moi today not been out all week so missed out on some good weather. Had a rough idea of where I wanted to go but not completely. Headed out towards Reading through Twyford into Cemetry Junction via the A4 it was nice and quiet going over the ring road and came off to rejoin the A4 heading for Tilehurst past the new IKEA and over the M4 through Theale heading for Newbury. Quite a fast road actually got down to Lower Padworth and went left on the A340 towards Aldermatston past AWE they like razor wire there ! Then down through Tadley heading for Basingstoke stopped for a quick pic at the windy garage...




Got down into Basingstoke and joined the A339 which was an experience ! Fast dual carriageway but only a couple of miles long before I got down to the A30 and it was getting a bit drizzly by then. Left on the A30 through Old Basing, Hook, Hartley Wintney and a quick stop off at Blackbushe Airport busy little place that..








Back onto the A30 into Camberley, Bagshot, Sunningdale down to Egham then left through Runneymede and Old Windsor Datchet Eton and Dorney stopping off at the Olympic Rowing Lake to fight the most hideous headwind on the return up the lake ! Back onto the A4 over Maidenhead bridge through the town and upto Knowl Hill where I stopped for some well earned refreshments..




Then down one of my favourite roads to White Waltham and back to home. A lot of drizzle about nothing major and it was actually quite refreshing.
86.6 miles with 1983 ft of climbing in 4 hours 40 mins with a 18.5 mph avg

https://www.strava.com/activities/651642830/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1469359089

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jul 2016)

Second weekend in succession on the same route, as preparation for The Fridays Manchester to Morcambe run on 5 August.  More accurate readings though this time after a Garmin battery failure last time, wholly attributable to my miscalculation about how long a 20% battery reading can actually last/ 






Depressing architecture in Rochdale 







The outskirts of Todmorden town centre, before going under the viaduct and beginning the climb towards Bacup.







The view from the top and time for a banana, before taking the road which in the photo disappears, down to Bacup.







Then to Haslingden and Bolton, before heading more directly homewards.
A couple of light showers, which were welcome as it felt very humid.. Not helped by third gear persistently jumping, whatever cog the chainset was on, so couldn't be trusted.

72 miles. 1,100 meters of climbng provided a couple of "Wheee"(!) hills.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jul 2016)

I've been away for a few weeks so I really need to get some miles in. The problem with living in a hilly area is you live in fear of losing hard-won fitness and having to "start again", puffing up the hills

Forecast was good so planned a 60 mile ride. But when I got up the forecast had changed. Heavy rain at lunchtime. So I shortened it to about 30 miles and off I went. Glossop - Stalybridge - Uppermill - Diggle - Uppermill - Glossop

Rather warm and sweaty. A couple of cooling showers but, guess what? The heavy rain never materialised. Loads of cyclist out and about. Beyond Uppermill there are three villages; Diggle, Delph and Denshaw. The local junior football team is called 3D Dynamos. I managed the fairly tough climb out of Diggle but I could tell that a bit of my hard-won fitness had been lost. You can see the village in the background







On the way back caught a guy near Glossop. A quick chat and it transpired he hadn't been on the bike for 3 months and had never cycled in my local area before. "Is it quite hilly?" he asked. Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2016)

A nice treat for me today, a ride with my little boy! We were heading for my nephews house in Sawbridgeworth. 
I knew I wasn't riding well as his arse disappeared up over Chapel Hill, nothing I could do. This is the first time he's beat me up it!
Out over the A603 and on to Barley and Barkway, can't remember it being this hilly! Again Thomas skinned me on a long, slogger of a hill, but eventually I reeled him in.




We spent most of the ride in a headwind, Paul should move to the North East of Cambridge!

Into Stocking Pelham and the signage dried up! A bit of guess work and luck had us back on track. Eventually!





A lot of the ride was spent with this view ^^^

We found our way weaving through chocolate box villages until we arrived in Much Hadham, we stopped for a drink at the shop.





We set off again to a similar view! Out the back of Much Hadham, over the ford via the bridge and up the hill, 12% registered on my garmin. By now the boy wonder had faded, the old git had his moment in the sun!

Once on the top we went through Green Tye and down into Sawbridgeworth.
44 miles. I felt rubbish today but I really enjoy a ride with the boy!

https://www.strava.com/activities/651872078


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2016)

I'm not one for morning rides other than commuting, let alone on a Sunday when I'm normally either working or at Silverstone, Brands or Sneterton. However with nothing worth seeing today and the WEC and F1 on TV in the afternoon, I somehow dragged myself out of the house at 9:30(ish) for a spin into the South Suffolk & North East Essex countryside. 

Out and up one side of the River Orwell via the Levington & Nacton back road to Ipswich, then down the other side of the Orwell, under the Orwell Bridge and on to Holbrook and Alton Water, up to East Bergholt and back down to Maningtree, before heading back up again to the Dedham Vale area and home via Stratford St. Mary, Hintlesham and round the north of Ipswich.

Beautiful morning to be out in - nice & warm, sunshine & light winds - and I didn't realise that so many others would be out as well. As an added bonus the 62.99 miles means that I've got a 100K in for July.

https://www.strava.com/activities/651759776


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2016)

How do you post a link from mapmyride?

I've tried and it just seemed to show my profile.


----------



## AnneW (24 Jul 2016)

Another city to town ride today, this time Manchester to Stockport. We went to watch the end of TdF at a friends house along with a glass of fizz and reminiscence of when we cycled down the Champs Élysées (London to Paris over 4 days circa 2013). 

A round trip of just over 17 miles. 

I need to look for something over 20 miles for next weekend.


----------



## Donger (24 Jul 2016)

For the first time, I actually lay awake last night worrying about my next day's ride. It was billed as our next combined club ride for Kingsway CC and Caerphilly CC, held on neutral ground starting in Monmouth. They called it the "Steady Group" ride, but it looked to be the toughest ride of my life, and I didn't want to flounder and hold everyone up. I've done plenty of 100km (62 mile) rides over the past few years, and I've ridden up a few mountains. What I had _never_ done before was combine a long ride with a big mountain. 
Turned up in good time at the old bridge in Monmouth only to find that none of the riders from the other club were doing the "Steady" ride, so just the four of us from Gloucester. That made it easier, as we all know each others limits. 




Got off to a bad start, when Glenn's rear wheel developed spoke problems after two miles, and he decided to nip back to Gloucester for his other bike. We arranged to meet up in Crickhowell when he returned. Five miles later, his wife Claire had a puncture. Then it started raining, and I had gambled on not bringing a jacket. After a lumpy first 30(ish) miles from Monmouth to Crickhowell, via Pandy, Glenn turned up in time to join us for a cafe break and to take on the beast that is Llangynidr Mountain. Another 400 metres of climbing for our weary legs. Three of us made it to the very top, though I did stop twice on the way up.
Claire decided to take a group selfie at the false summit, but was having trouble fitting me in ... so I duly obliged.




It was a long, slow drag, and we experienced all four seasons in the space of half an hour, but it felt great to make it to the top. Rich was way faster than me, but when you look at the size of us, I suppose that was to be expected:The weather was closing in by now.




Glenn and Claire decided to drive home once they got back down to Crickhowell, leaving Rich and me to do the next 25 miles and finish the ride on our own.
Experienced an amazing descent that looked for all the world like a climb just when we least needed another one ... only to find my speed creeping up from 27 to 28, to 30, to 33. A truly strange optical illusion, presumably caused by the extremely steep start to the descent, followed by a slight levelling out. Made it back to Monmouth, via a pub stop in Abergavenny, having done 60.2 miles _and_ a 400 metre mountain. Needn't have worried. Loved the whole thing. Whether I will be able to move tomorrow, however, remains in doubt.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (24 Jul 2016)

Todays ride was the regular 28 mile circuit in reverse. 10 miles of downhill then 18 back up.

Discovered the wonders of energy bars, so no migraine near home like last time.

Met lots of people. Although TPT very overgrown and narrow in places, just about every pass, whether I pulled over or they did was friendly and smiling.
More proof that a bell gets negative results.
3 old boys that stood aside and left dogs stood in middle of the path expecting to create an altercation (yes I saw the looks) defused by just going round the manky critters with a smile and thank you. 

Sausage sandwich and coffee at Elsecar Heritage Centre was ace!


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Jul 2016)

Couple of rides over the week-end.

First was a last long(ish) run on Saturday before next week-ends Ride London/Surrey 100;part 1 was a roll with the easy group on the club ride to La Hogue in Chippenham,then solo via Cambridge(well Fen Ditton) to C6 bikes on the A10 to pick up some bits and then back via Twenty pence road with a Haddenham/Earith loop before heading home.

Some pics of the cafe stop at La Hogue;very busy with cyclists,we had two good sized groups and some of the Newmarket guys and gals were there too;










A good 120kms at a steady pace and despite the heat and my sinuses playing up didn't feel too bad.

https://www.strava.com/activities/650615793

Yesterday was a little ride out with the better half and a good recovery ride for me;out early before it got too warm.

Other half was a bit annoyed that the detour to the centre of Ely pulled down her average a bit,amazing what having a read out in front of you does.I got a freebie Lezyne mini gps with Cycling+ so perfect for her to use at the moment,think a better Garmin one will be on the cards though at some point though.

As I said a little detour in Ely to get some nice Portugese style custard tarts from the Brown Bread stall that's in Ely on Saturdays and Sundays;went down nicely with a coffee when we got back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/651489491


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Jul 2016)

Final Sunday ride before RideLondon - headed out on one of my favorite routes, taking in the charms of Olney, Salcey Forest and Stoke Bruene. Lots of cyclists out, I think the "hello and wave" factor must have been well into the 90% range. Overtaken by an old boy on an electric bike at towards the end, he seemed almost apologetic, to be fair I was only cruising at that stage so an overtake was perfectly acceptable. Weather stayed nice for the whole ride, a bit of a sharp weaterly, but plenty of sunshine as well.

Legs feeling good, so bring on the big one next Sunday.






https://www.strava.com/activities/651695165


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Jul 2016)

A new spot to start from for the GV boys last night. Weston Cross is closer for me so I joined 10 others. James was our leader and he had a super plan. We took to the run along the Wye by Hole-in-the-Wall. One of the little gems is this lane. Unfortunately Ade's chain got bent as he attempted a gear change for the climb to Capler Camp. He had to abandon. It had been quite some time since I'd climbed Capler Camp. The view over the Wye from the top was as excellent as ever.

While chatting with James I mentioned the Haugh Wood climb. I haven't done that one for an age either. So James put it into his plan. Yikes! It's still tough. That brought us back to Fownhope after James had a puncture. But now we crossed the Wye and headed for Hereford to take to some roads I didn't know. Plenty more uphill came along. Indeed we went down a long way only to find we had to go back up.

I began to realise that I was back to roads I'm familiar with as we dropped to Hoarwithy. Jon punctured. Time was getting on tho' so we left James to help him. Darkness was approaching and not many lights were being carried. They both showed up not long after in the Pub. Ade had made it out to the Pub too. All's well that ends well. 42 miles


----------



## Biff600 (25 Jul 2016)

I was away for the weekend, but back in the saddle today. Just shy of 24 miles.


----------



## gavroche (25 Jul 2016)

Weather a bit overcast today but went ahead with my ride from Betws y Coed to Beddgelert, 35 miles return. When I got to Capel Currig the road goes right to Bethesda and left to Beddgelert so I followed that one for a few miles until you get to a fork that goes right over the Llanberis Pass and straight on to Beddgelert. It is a this point that the road stops going up slightly and starts going down quite sharply. I hesitated for a second as I was thinking about coming back and having to deal with that mountain climb! But I got that far so I pushed ahead and would worry about the way back when it comes. As the road is quite narrow there , I was following the cars at a speed of 35mph , negotiating the bends and sh*****g myself as the brakes on my Cube are not fantastic. I kept thinking: " If I come off now, I am dead!!" Anyway, made it to the bottom and got into Beddgelert a few miles further on . The place was packed with tourists so couldn't stop for a drink and cake. I turned my bike around and started heading back . Luckily, before tackling up the mountain, I found a little café and stopped for a cuppa and a piece of cake and off I went again. By then, there was a bit of a drizzle and everything was wet. As I got to the bottom of the climb ( about 2 miles long) I chose the granny gear ( 30x32)and kept turning those pedals. I was pleasantly surprised to see that I was making steady progress without getting tired. About 200 metres from the top, I stopped at a viewing area to put my rain jacket on and had a few jelly babies. After reaching the top, of course the road went downhill and the bike speeded up, in the rain and me sh****g myself again, worrying about the front wheel giving way on the bends! Luckily, it all went well and reached back Bewts y Coed and the safety of my car. Stats are: Elevation: 1833ft, cycling time: 3h10. Average speed: 11.1mph ( that bloody mountain slowed me right down) and 35.3 miles covered.
When I got home, my wife had made some scones. Great!!


----------



## Old jon (25 Jul 2016)

Ooops, I got this wrong today






A frill or two added to a more or less ordinary ride out today. There was a brisk breeze this morning with a bit of an edge to it, as I rode along the towpath to Viaduct Road the wind was in my face. It is such a steep sided valley that it is very unusual to suffer a cross wind there. Climbing Cardigan Road also gives little idea of wind direction, but it does tell me my legs hurt. Through Headingley, across the Ring Road at Lawnswood and turn right at the lights onto Church Lane. Across Adel dam and take the next left to pass the eastern side of Golden Acre Park. After a bit more uphill the road drops ( 20% in places ) down Black Hill Road. I have descended this hill quicker, but not with a hog in the way.



Reach the bottom and turn left for Otley. Stoke the boiler, consider options and decide on the easy way home, A 660 to Headingley, detour through a bit of Kirkstall and complete 30.9 miles back to my front door. Super stuff.


----------



## Booyaa (25 Jul 2016)

First ride since March, 11kms and I am knacked! Onwards and upwards, the comeback is on!!


----------



## AnneW (25 Jul 2016)

Booyaa said:


> First ride since March, 11kms and I am knacked! Onwards and upwards, the comeback is on!!



I'm in a similar place. Keep on pedalling!


----------



## Katherine (25 Jul 2016)

I've hired a bike on holiday in Cornwall and today I rode up, down, around and through, Marazion, Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole. I managed to avoid the A30 and enjoyed the hills and the Cornish lanes. The bike was reasonably comfortable and I'm intending to go out early tomorrow for a longer ride before the roads get busy and before I take the bike back.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Jul 2016)

Easy ride in to work today down the A10;just the right temp with a slight headwind and managed a mostly zone 1 ride;

https://www.strava.com/activities/653738193

Tomorrow off again,might ride in Thursday and a roll out on Friday before Sunday's 100.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2016)

Just had my first non commute ride on this Sigma - Chas Roberts Picture heavy only just short of 17 miles but very nice indeed .

Headed out to Sywell then across to Holcot ,Hannington across the main Kettering road at red house garage then along to Orlingbury and home just over the hour before the rush hour traffic starts .


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jul 2016)

Final training ride before RideLondon. Nothing too fancy, a nice spin around one of my favorite loops. 22 miles, 781 feet of rolling (not hilly enough to call it climbing !). Came back along the route I used to ride to the doctor's surgery in the days when I was not allowed to drive. It amazes me how much easier and quicker it now feels.

Flapjack is baked, bike is fully fettled, bring on the big day.






https://www.strava.com/activities/653337298


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2016)

A 32 mile loop to Lands End from Marazion. Out the slow way, Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole, Porthcurno, Lands End. Some trick climbs and descents but all enjoyable. It's amazing how much more you see on 2 wheels than 4. I stopped when I saw an ancient buriel chamber quite close to the road.




Back on the faster A30 straight to Penzance which wasn't that busy late morning. Back by 11.30. I pulled over a couple of times on the narrow bits to let the traffic past. In the last 2 days of cycling down this end of Cornwall I've only experienced extremely courteous driving. 56 miles in 2 days. Next time I hire the bike I'm hoping to do the longer loop to St. Ives which will be busier however early I leave.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> In the last 2 days of cycling down this end of Cornwall I've only experienced extremely courteous driving. 56 miles in 2 days. Next time I hire the bike I'm hoping to do the longer loop to St. Ives which will be busier however early I leave.


Its good to hear a positive story about cycling in Cornwall. I'm thinking about taking a bike down when we go on holiday next month, but I'm put off by the thought of steep climbs and busy narrow roads.


----------



## Brandane (26 Jul 2016)

A 3 day ride from Morecambe to Bridlington, "The Way of the Roses"......

Last Wednesday I was twiddling my thumbs a bit; no work scheduled and a rotten weather forecast locally for the weekend - so I explored the possibility of going and doing the WOTR from west to east (having done it in the opposite direction a few years ago). Reasonable weather forecast? Check. Favourable wind direction? Check. Bike ready? Check. Last problem, the logistics of getting there and back. Had a look on redspottedhanky.com and was very pleasantly surprised to find that I could book an advance single for the following day (last Thursday, 21st July) from Largs to Morecambe for £14.. Wow; a single to Glasgow is normally about £10. I also got an advance single from York back to Largs, booked for today, for about £24. Maybe I was just lucky on this occasion because previously I have found train fares to be the major obstacle to planning further cycle adventures. Anyway, I digress....

Arrived in Morecambe at lunchtime on Thursday after a pleasant train journey down on Trans Pennine trains (the Glasgow to Manchester airport service). My plan was just to do a few miles on the Thursday afternoon, after the obligatory photo of the Ridgeback at the start point:






I found myself boosted by the slight breeze at my back, and the good weather. Ideal for cycling, so I kept going a little further than planned until I found a campsite at Austwick. The clincher was a good local pub where I had a few pints and since it was "steak night" I had a sirloin with the usual accompaniments. Must mention the fact that when I unrolled my tent at Austwick, I found a ground sheet wrapped up inside the roll , the one upon which this thread was based. So now I had an extra groundsheet to carry for 170 miles! Essential kit for forgetful nobbers, 2 groundsheets (at least they are small - and light):






Next day (Friday) the weather was hot and sunny; and this was a day with a few big climbs. Out of Settle was one of them, and Burnsall (??) another. Not sure if that was the name of the town, but it was this place, nice and picturesque:






By the time I reached Pately Bridge, the heat and hills had worn me out; so another campsite was found for the night, a pleasant but busy place on the riverside. Dinner was fish and chips out of the local chippy, and an early night.

Due to the early to bed on Friday night, I was awake stupidly early on Saturday morning. I decided to get up and away and do the climb out of Pately Bridge before it got too warm. This proved a good move, and I was at Brimham Rocks before 8.00 am.. According to my map, it should be mostly downhill from here to Bridlington!






On a high now with the prospect of an easier ride, I stopped in Ripon. I believe this shop was one of Vernon's favourites, so I had a delicious pork pie (for breakfast!) in his memory. Cheers Vernon; you certainly had good taste in pies .






Next stop was Boroughbridge for a slice of excellent carrot cake from the local traditional bakers (Gilchrist). Then it was the city of York, where I came across this wee church... (WOTR route runs directly past it).






Progress was quite good today, and I ended up with my overnight stop at a campsite near Pocklington.

Sunday was a nice easy day with the run in to Bridlington, although I wasn't expecting the climb back up onto the Wolds a few miles from the finish. I could have sworn they had changed the route since last time. Anyway, the finish line was reached early afternoon and someone insisted on taking my photo at the finish line. I hate getting my photo taken, and it shows!






I decided to give the camping a rest for the night, and found a B&B near the finish post. It was luxury after that tent!
I had a day to waste before my pre-booked train, so rode up to Scarborough on Monday on NCN1. I wasn't overly impressed with Scarborough so took a train to York (I had to be within cycling distance of York station to catch the 10:55 train this morning anyway). I had passed through a nice place on the outskirts of York on Saturday, which had a campsite and a good pub. So it was off to Dunnington and dinner at the Cross Keys on Monday night, followed by another restless night camping. Caught the train at York as planned and was home by 5.00 pm...


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jul 2016)

About 10 years ago I met a little lad at the canoe club. We spent the next 6-7 years paddling white water all over the place. He's spent the last few years at uni, the last time I rode with him was just before he left 3 years ago. He's like my other son/little brother. Tonight we went for a ride. Charlie had already ridden down from Ely, so he had 20 miles in the legs. I gave him a brew, then we were off through Caldecote, Kingston and the Eversdens. Due to his lack of cycling of late he struggled on any hills. He needed a breather, luckily the old man bladder struck!




We made good time through to Newton and on to the Shelfords.
Up Worts Causeway young Charlie was nowhere to be seen, give him a week or two....
We came back through past Cambridge airport, and parted company at the McDonald's roundabout. Charlie went to get the train from Waterbeach back to Ely, I negotiated the football crowd, Cambridge United V West Ham in JULY?!!!

I then caught every red light back through town before taking my usual commute.

I did 30 miles, I reckon Charlie did 45. Good effort.


https://www.strava.com/activities/654419141


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2016)

Brandane said:


> A 3 day ride from Morecambe to Bridlington, "The Way of the Roses"......
> 
> Last Wednesday I was twiddling my thumbs a bit; no work scheduled and a rotten weather forecast locally for the weekend - so I explored the possibility of going and doing the WOTR from west to east (having done it in the opposite direction a few years ago). Reasonable weather forecast? Check. Favourable wind direction? Check. Bike ready? Check. Last problem, the logistics of getting there and back. Had a look on redspottedhanky.com and was very pleasantly surprised to find that I could book an advance single for the following day (last Thursday, 21st July) from Largs to Morecambe for £14.. Wow; a single to Glasgow is normally about £10. I also got an advance single from York back to Largs, booked for today, for about £24. Maybe I was just lucky on this occasion because previously I have found train fares to be the major obstacle to planning further cycle adventures. Anyway, I digress....
> 
> ...



I take it the Ridgeback is earning it's keep then.


----------



## iandg (26 Jul 2016)

A spin out to Ravenspoint visitor centre to pick up a control stamp from one of the audax events that I recently organised (a 110km), Stopped for coffee and cake then headed back to the Loch Erisort Inn and settled up for the soup and rolls for the 300km riders. A pint of Guinness then a tail wind back to Stornoway 

https://www.strava.com/activities/654216053


----------



## Brandane (27 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I take it the Ridgeback is earning it's keep then.


It is, over 500 miles done so far. Have to justify that drive to Croydon!


----------



## Buck (27 Jul 2016)

I got home from work at 8pm and felt like going for a quick ride out so dinner was put on hold (luckily it was salad and cooked meats), upstairs and changed to be greeted by a dark ominous sky. Would it rain? Ah well. I'm changed now so I'm going! 

Off I headed with a view to doing a maximum of an hour so I could say 'night' to the boys and have food before it was too late!

I was surprised how blustery it was - amazing how it always feels like a head wind rather than a tail wind...

In stark difference to last week, the legs actually worked!

The first challenge on my normal route is the climb from the Black Bull up to the Farmers Boy. It's a short climb which has a bit of a pull to it. Checking Strava afterwards (I love numbers and comparing my times/progress), I'd got 3rd overall  Yay !!

Carrying on up Marsh Lane I started to feel the wind buffeting a little but at least the rain was holding off. To the top and left on the main road. At this point I had to decide whether to go straight on or turn right and tackle my nemesis - aptly called Steep! And so it was right, up I went and it the legs worked well - it was still tough but that's half the fun and got a PB too! As I progressed on the ride there were quite a few guys at strategic points on the road with stopwatches. Afterwards on Strava I noticed there were lots of riders doing a WTC TT (?World Triathlon Club). 

I rode down past the windmills and prepared myself for my favourite little climb called Power It! Unfortunately, just as I approached a people carrier was coming the other way and turning up the hill so lost all my speed but still had a good blast up to the top with another PB. Another steward was at the top and a quick hello as I turned left and headed home up towards Windmill Lane. I got passed by a guy that was doing the TT. He turned left onto Windmill Lane where I could see there were quite a few cars and people so most likely the start/finish.

Nothing else to report as I then pushed onwards and home, a chat with the boys before they were in bed then a shower and food. A short but enjoyable ride (noticed my average speed was above 15mph too!)








https://www.strava.com/activities/654529402

12 miles and 830ft of climbing.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jul 2016)

Yesterday I rode from Bristol to Taunton to meet up with some friends for our annual reunion at the cricket. 
This years game was Somerset v Middlesex - an entertaining game won in the last over by Somerset. 






The ride itself was very nice 88kms with very little climbing. 

Thru Bristol then Long Ashton, Backwell before some quite lanes led me to Congresbury, I then joined the Strawberry Line cyclepath which was a lovely straight track which eventually led to Sandford home of Thatchers cider, the smell of apples was amazing ( I would later partake in a few pints ). Onwards to Brent Knoll where I had to join the A38 going thru Highbridge & the very busy Bridgewater. I arrived at the County Ground in Taunton in just under 3 1/2 hours of pedalling.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jul 2016)

Have not reported yet on Sunday's ride

One of the longest club rides to Newdigate, visiting farm shop with cafe, popular with cyclists.

Went by a rather circuitous route up Green Dene, and down Combe Lane.

A couple of the riders wanted to go back more quickly rirect to particular destination, so leafer took them and others were left to do leading and setting the pace. This is where it start to go wrong. Some way having left we noticed we were heading soouth. Noone really knew the roads so we north until we saw Box Hill in the distance.
Skirted round Dorking and Went back

With the long route and having got lost, also I did 3 or 4 miles before the start, it was longest82.5 miles.

The pace on the way was OK and not too demanding., Pace on return was higher and not so even, so was struggling to keep up at times

Anyway ended up with 83.1 miles at 16.0 miles per hour
3169 feet climbed

At the end of the ride we were passing Nursing home where mum is so I called in to see her
I knew she did not have long left, however it was a shock later that evening to get the call that she had passed away.
very sad and I miss her.

So will try to keep up riding but I have stuff to do now to sort out her affairs etc


----------



## rugby bloke (27 Jul 2016)

Goodness, a long and emotional day. All the very best.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2016)

@Stonechat a like for the ride, I'm sorry to hear about your mum, my condolences.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jul 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Its good to hear a positive story about cycling in Cornwall. I'm thinking about taking a bike down when we go on holiday next month, but I'm put off by the thought of steep climbs and busy narrow roads.


You can't escape from the steep climbs, I'm afraid, but it's keeping my legs going. I'm being careful about the time of day as well to avoid the busy roads.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jul 2016)

@Stonechat Sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the comments and kind thoughts

Being Wednesday today, I dealt with life's stresses the way I usually do by going out for a ride.

As my main targets in the next couple of months have lots of hills, I tackled hills today.
Hills round here are not so I aimed for Prune Hill, Tite Hill, Priest Hill, and Crimp Hill three times each.

When I finished it later I discovered that I can't count and only did Priest Hill twice (Well I did go down it three times!);p

Still when I compare how I did today with the first time I tried to go up Tite Hill about three years ago, I had to stop halfway up, now it's fairly routine
I could go on doing those hill ascents, but it gets a bit boring!


The big ride next is the Haywards Heath Howler
Over 100 miles and ovre 7000 feet climbingThen in September it's Mt Ventoux.

No speed records today
31.4 miles with 2100 feet of climbing
This is not Cornwall or Cumbria - cycled both, so that's as high a climbing ratio as I can get round here

Ave speed 14.3 mph

And suprisinglyalthough I can feels Sunday's effort in my legs, it did not affect my cycling

https://www.strava.com/activities/655132576/

Think I will dedicate the HH Howler to the memory of Mum


----------



## AnneW (27 Jul 2016)

Stonechat said:


> At the end of the ride we were passing Nursing home where mum is so I called in to see her
> I knew she did not have long left, however it was a shock later that evening to get the call that she had passed away.
> very sad and I miss her.
> 
> So will try to keep up riding but I have stuff to do now to sort out her affairs etc



Stonechat, really sorry about your Mum. Take care of yourself.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jul 2016)

An out and back to Oxford via Abingdon and Radley and Sutton Courtney on the way back. It was my intention to have a pie from the Pieminister shop in the covered market but I forgot my lock so i had to make do with two mediocre sausage rolls from a courtyard cafe, 34.26 miles mostly quiet ish roads.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Have not reported yet on Sunday's ride
> 
> One of the longest club rides to Newdigate, visiting farm shop with cafe, popular with cyclists.
> 
> ...


A like for the ride report and condolences from me too.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jul 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Have not reported yet on Sunday's ride
> 
> One of the longest club rides to Newdigate, visiting farm shop with cafe, popular with cyclists.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mum, best wishes


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jul 2016)

Mrs Dave is away working in Germany, and although I'm a bit cream crackered this evening I couldn't resist getting the bike out.
It was just a Gransdens loop done at a sedate pace, but enjoyable none the less.
Saw some lovely goldfinches, resplendent in the sunshine, and some gliders up on high.
Breezy and bright round here this evening. Harvesting is well under way. Coming back through Longstowe I got a mouthful and eyes full of chaff, despite closing both... Bloody farmers!

Rain due tomorrow pm, that'll slow 'em up!

https://www.strava.com/activities/655539838

Thinking kind thoughts about you @Stonechat . Hope you're ok.


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2016)

I went out on the lanes of Sussex and got held up by a hay lorry trailer that had keeled over and blocked the road near Streat.
Later I passed a village called Piltdown which had random, fairly life-like scarecrows in the undergrowth. I thought the first one was a corpse.
Didn't take any photos so a pretty rubbish post, all in all!


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I went out on the lanes of Sussex and got held up by a hay lorry trailer that had keeled over and blocked the road near Streat.
> Later I passed a village called Piltdown which had random, fairly life-like scarecrows in the undergrowth. I thought the first one was a corpse.
> Didn't take any photos so a pretty rubbish post, all in all!




Bet that was the last straw....


----------



## midlife (27 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I went out on the lanes of Sussex and got held up by a hay lorry trailer that had keeled over and blocked the road near Streat.
> Later I passed a village called Piltdown which had random, fairly life-like scarecrows in the undergrowth. I thought the first one was a corpse.
> Didn't take any photos so a pretty rubbish post, all in all!



Piltdown as in Piltdown Man?

Shaun


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2016)

Yesterdays ride, as per usual..
With a couple of hours to spare before the grandkids came round to be 'looked after' twixt future son in law starting work and No1 daughter finishing work, I decided on a shortish ride to Pitsford Reservoir and back.






The flying bugs were out in their squillions, but I was prepared for them... Ha!! Bit tricky eating the ice cream though 

Onwards from there, I manged to avoid the idiots that drive in Moulton village (it's not often that someone doesn't attempt to kill me in Moulton!) and get home just in time for the onslaught.






Across the fields and down Cut Throat Lane and home.

Back on 21 miles in lovely weather, just like Goldilocks porage. Not too hot, and not too cold.

https://www.strava.com/activities/653887681


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Bet that was the last straw....


Hay! is that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jul 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Hay! is that supposed to be a joke?




I was arrested for telling a joke like that once.
They let me out on bale...


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2016)

midlife said:


> Piltdown as in Piltdown Man?
> 
> Shaun


That's the one!


----------



## Poacher (27 Jul 2016)

Condolences to @Stonechat 


Way back on 9th June I promised to ride along the Grantham Canal and take a few pics. Well, I finally got around to it today. I apologise in advance for the boring nature of the pics, which were mostly taken to demonstrate the massive problems the Grantham Canal Society faces in restoring the canal to use, after it was officially closed, 80 years ago.

The ride from home to the start of the canal was just over 8 incident-free km, partly along the towpath of another canal. After reaching the N bankof the Trent I stopped to chat to some carp anglers who looked like they were settled in for a long session. I was horrified to learn that some fecking idiot has released catfish into the river; they're already being caught up to 14 pounds in weight. These fish will eat anything, and can grow to huge size - I've seen what they've done to the Ebro in northern Spain, where they're now just about the only species in what used to be a great barbel river. After crossing the river I pootled downstream a short way to the start of the canal, just down from Nottingham Forest's ground. Distances in km will be quoted from this point.






Only about 350m from here, the canal comes to a dead end at Scarrington Road.





Maybe there's a culvert, maybe not, but if there is, it's beneath a very busy 6 way crossroad and some houses, and the canal only reappears after nearly 400m.





From here to 1.9 km the canal is a tranquil rural oasis alongside the busy A6011, but at this point it's culverted again.





This is the other side of the road - why couldn't they have built another bridge like this when they widened the road? There's a dirty great pipe under my bike!





From here the canal passes prettily through the suburb of Gamston, with a couple of unnecessarily low footbridges over it, until at 3.25 km it meets Ambleside (twee name for a dull estate road) and the A52, under which it is culverted again. Note the bridge number 6a, 'cos I'm going to spare you a lot of similar photos! At this point, I had to divert slightly to find a safe crossing point over the busy A52, so the computer was removed for a while until I could pick up the canal again.





From the A52 onwards, a succession of farm track bridges would also prevent a narrowboat, or even a kayak, passing. In Cotgrave country park, a couple of locks were restored for the millennium celebrations. Pointless, really, as there are more culverted road bridges either side of this stretch, e.g. No 15 at 8.2 km





Just past this point, the canal bed is dry(ish) - occasional pools, but some bits dry as a bone. At 10.3 km, the canal passes under the A46. The society lobbied very hard, and successfully, for the rerouted and dualled road to go over a high enough bridge for the canal to be brought back into use - quite ironic, as this is just about the driest part. Here's the view from under the old bridge.





Again, most bridges are culverted. No 26, at 15.8 km, marks the end of the dry stretch. They're making sure water is retained!





At 16.7 km there's a poignant memorial to the members of the Sherwood Foresters 9th Battalion who didn't return from the Somme, 100 years ago.
Nearby is the now derelict Vimy Ridge farm. Please take the time to read more details here and here.





Whoops! Limit of 10 pics reached. To be continued......


----------



## Poacher (27 Jul 2016)

Grantham canal continued:
Another culverted bridge, No 28, at Kinoulton, allows me to utter one of my favourite innocuous curses - "'kinoulton!" A little further on, at 19.5 km, yet another culverted bridge (No 30) leads into the large basin at Hickling. At last, this could be a possible terminus for the restored canal - I can't see the society being able to reach Nottingham.





From here towards Grantham, some of the farm tracks cross the canal by swing bridges - this is the next bridge after Hickling. About 100 m past this, I saw the scruffiest Red Kite ever; probably moulting after the breeding season, I suppose. No picture as my old camera simply doesn't have a decent zoom.





and some of the road bridges are as originally designed, although the one alongside this humorous (?) sign is a culverted one.





This concrete monstrosity, No 42 @ 26.7 km, doesn't seem to serve a purpose, and hasn't been used for years, judging by the dense vegetation on the far side of it.





My dusty canal-side trip ended at Harby. Beyond here, the track is grassy, rather than the variable quality, variable width (down to about 20 cm of hard surface in parts) path up to this point, at a smidgeon over 27km of canal. No 43 looks like you could just about squeeze a narrow boat under it.





From here, 24 km of road via Langar, Bingham, Gunthorpe, Lowdham and Burton Joyce to home in Carlton, stopping only to drain my bidon and pick up two which had been discarded by uncouth participants in the Outlaw triathlon last Sunday - appropriately named? 

Apologies again for the photo overload - good job I didn't go all the way to Grantham!


----------



## gavgav (27 Jul 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Have not reported yet on Sunday's ride
> 
> One of the longest club rides to Newdigate, visiting farm shop with cafe, popular with cyclists.
> 
> ...


My sincere condolences. My cycling helped me cope in some sort of way after I lost my mum 2 yrs ago. Look after yourself as well


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2016)

@Stonechat , my sincerest condolences on the loss of your mother.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2016)

7.3 miles today, after grass cutting and dog walking which left me in rather lessened ability to get around the old path in this humidity, although the heat has lessened. Quite wrung out, yet I still managed to get to the the warehouse where bicycles were being sold off today to see about a bargain. I bought parts instead. Few people on the trails and roads today.
79F
Winds SE7
Relative humidity 80%
Barometer 30.04
Partly cloudy


----------



## Biff600 (28 Jul 2016)

Just back from a pleasant 32 mile rattle around the Fens........my longest trip so far !!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jul 2016)

Bit damp first thing yesterday but we headed out anyway. We all met up at Powick. Mrs 26, Julian H., little me and a rather late Margaret P-R. As we rode for Martley a couple of attempts at rain didn't get going thankfully. Mrs 26 headed home early as we took to the climb over to Ham Bridge. Then the run along the Teme valley went well. We detoured to view the collapsed bridge at Eastham and then had a look in the church there too. Strangely bees were numerous inside and the sound of buzzing was quite relaxing. Soon we were at TABS cafe refreshing ourselves.

Off westward along the Teme we continued until we turned to climb away to Leysters. Then we took a wonderful lane lined with mature chestnuts. We were able to snatch some lovely views through gaps in the trees. We emerged at Pudleston church and then looped to Grafton church before taking the descent by Thornbury. M was struggling. A sore knee and some climbing were not a good combination and some fatigue didn't help. A brief breather at Bromyard allowed a choice to be made for our route back. The Frome valley with a climb over to the Leigh Brook won out. Jules headed home from Newland while I escorted M most of the way home before looping back myself. Certainly a lovely day out in some wonderful countryside. The weather had just got better and better too. Ideal day for a 81 mile pedal.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2016)

A nice early morning ride taking the following route Sywell, Holcot,Scaldwell,Lamport,Droughton,Foxwell,Loddington,Great Cransley,Broughton,Pytchley,Orlingbury and home and a total of 28 miles.

Went down a new to me road with some great 30+ mph downhill sections to Droughton which makes a nice addition to the route plus a turning to Maidwell which gives me another route choice in the future .

No other cyclists out this early which always amazes me but hey ho .


----------



## srw (29 Jul 2016)

As reported on another thread, I've been signed off work for a bit, so I've done more riding in the last couple of weeks than in the rest of the year to date. Nothing particularly taxing, but hugely enjoyable. It's been a mixture of my usual local loop and some variations, mostly on bikes other than my main road bike. I pottered along the Phoenix trail from Princes Risborough to Thame and back, went from Guildford to Baynards Station on the Downs Link (both on a mountain-bike turned hybrid), and yesterday took off on my Brompton for a ride to St Albans and Rickmansworth, via the Abbey way. As always the Brompton creaks a bit, and the rear wheel spokes need a bit of a look, but the new 8-speed gearing works a treat on the hills around here. It copes admirably with hard-pack gravel, but really struggled on a horrible bit of rough tarmac coming out of the back of Bricket Wood.






I'm now champing at the bit to get back into the office, but am taking doctor's advice and having another week off. So more riding next week!


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (29 Jul 2016)

Was going to go on a new route today however the route did not load on my Garmin for what ever reason.So I went on a good old favourite route and enjoyed the ride.
I was not going to go today but once you get the cycle bug it Spurs you on to keep on riding and when you have finished you are so glad you went for that ride!


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jul 2016)

First mtb ride for 2 weeks after radio surgery on a nasty little corn on the insde of my little toe.
warm and intresting as i just parked the van upand went on a cheeky..
scratched to hell and very sweaty..but feel heaps better for managing to cope with the pain in my foot..
sadly the toe is now leaking..ffs the chiropodist said alow a week for it to heal..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Jul 2016)

Just a bit of a leg loosener today as I have a "bit of a ride" tomorrow. So I took it fairly easily around the standard 44 mile loop. The hills seemed to flow beneath my wheels today. I must have been doing something right! As I rode up the Hams I joined a chap called Leon. He was riding Lands End to John O'Groats and seemed to be going very well on his 4th day in. We chatted for quite a few miles before our ways parted. Nice meet up for sure. Another lovely outing today. All set now for tomorrow's monster.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jul 2016)

Just returned from a week in the New Forest, managed to ride every day either on my own or with the family. Stayed at Sandy Balls in Godshill, less than ideal location for family riding since it's quite a way to get to any forest trails, but managed 2 rides out with them from the site, and another with the bikes taken out on the van, so an opportunity to ride in the forest itself which was great.
Also less than ideal location for short-ish road rides on my tod, and I think I covered most of the North-West corner, I just didn't have time for anything more than 15 - 20 mile rides which would have allowed a bit more exploring. Still, nice to ride on quiet single track roads with no traffic and interesting wildlife.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jul 2016)

I've just realised that I almost did a coast to coast yesterday, LOL! ( I didn't actually go into St. Ives) A 50.2 mile loop from Marazion clockwise around the coast to St Ives then across the county through Nanscledra and Ludgvan to Marazion, then Longrock to return the bike.
I left at 8 o'clock in bright sunshine and 5 mins later it was raining hard. I got soaked and dried out twice in the morning. After a fantastic cafe stop near Sennen, the afternoon was better, but still mixed with drizzle and bright sunshine and big clouds. It was nice on the bits where you could just peddle and make good progress. Most of the ride was either slogging up hills or braking hard, most of the hills were bendy too. The views along the top coast road were amazing.

Between Newlyn and Mousehole, watching the Scillonian sailing from Penzance.





Amazing cafe stop near Sennen Cove and a chance to dry out.

















Coming back down to the other side and a view of Mount's Bay.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jul 2016)

A mixed bag today where the weather was concerned. Forcast said sunny all day, but it was dull, cloudy and threatened to rain. I had a head wind on the entire way out and caught the dam thing all the way back as well. Took a few photos, but they were not up to much. A combination of too much sun (at the wrong time) plus I wasnt wearing my glasses made for poor photos, so apologies to everyone. Had a great time getting the legs moving despite the headwind though.


----------



## gavgav (30 Jul 2016)

My first solo weekend ride since mid June, this morning. Been suffering with a bit of a stomach bug this week and so went for a flattish route.

Out along the cycle paths to Heathgates and then down to the old canal path, where the Newport Canal Trust were having a working party. Got to Uffington and they have finished part of the house building on the new estate and pleased to see they have put a nice new wide exit to the canal path, which is much better 

Out onto the road to Upton Magna and then down to Withington and the bumpy lane to Isombridge, before a short section on the busier road at Longdon on Tern, and then turned off towards Rodington.

Nice and quiet along the section to Roden, before turning onto the narrower lanes to Poynton and Bings Heath, where a rat of little dog came bounding into the road, snarling and barking, almost causing me to run over it! It then looked set to try and bite my ankles but the owner called darling little Bobby back into the garden. I would suggest that Bobby needs to be kept in the garden before he gets run over by a car.

Climbed up Ebury Hill and then East Haughmond, before the fast downhill section back to Upton Magna. I would normally head to Atcham at this stage but the road is closed at Weeping Cross, preventing me from getting home without a long diversion, so doubled back to Uffington and along the old canal path into the Quarry. The sun had come out for a short while and so I paused on a bench and had my dinner with a view of the River Severn and also Porthill Bridge (for those who saw @Rickshaw Phil's post about it earlier in the week on another thread)










Some dark and threatening clouds were rolling in (I'm having a barbecue this evening and so expect monsoons!) so I hastily continued to Porthill Bridge and up through to Roman Rd and down the cycle paths home, having done 35.9 miles


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jul 2016)

srw said:


> As reported on another thread, I've been signed off work for a bit, so I've done more riding in the last couple of weeks than in the rest of the year to date. Nothing particularly taxing, but hugely enjoyable. It's been a mixture of my usual local loop and some variations, mostly on bikes other than my main road bike. I pottered along the Phoenix trail from Princes Risborough to Thame and back, went from Guildford to Baynards Station on the Downs Link (both on a mountain-bike turned hybrid), and yesterday took off on my Brompton for a ride to St Albans and Rickmansworth, via the Abbey way. As always the Brompton creaks a bit, and the rear wheel spokes need a bit of a look, but the new 8-speed gearing works a treat on the hills around here. It copes admirably with hard-pack gravel, but really struggled on a horrible bit of rough tarmac coming out of the back of Bricket Wood.
> View attachment 136775
> 
> 
> ...


Follow Dr's orders 
Enjoy the cycling  
x


----------



## Old jon (30 Jul 2016)

Quite a break from the riding, waiting for the new instrument to be delivered is my excuse, but that was yesterday and I have played a few tunes on it so this morning its out on the bike time!

Did a bit of route planning as I meandered around Holbeck this morning, crossed the river at Crown Point Bridge. The long drag up to the Oakwood Clock was made easier with the help of quite a tailwind, there was me thinking the rest had made me quicker. Oh well. Boot Hill was similarly wind assisted, but that is steeper and longer so it was good to cross the Ring Road and pass the crest. A long level stretch of Red Hall and Skeltons Lanes is next, turn left for Thorner and the brisk descents of Sandhills, at the bottom of Church Hill turn left on Milner Lane and get ready for that sharp little hill up to the junction. All the way to East Rigton, it really is a fun couple of miles, followed by a similar enjoyable distance to Collingham.



A bit of A58 to the Wetherby roundabout and turn right for Bramham via West Woods Road. At the end of that turn right again, back to Thorner and finish off 31.5 miles with the reverse of this morning’s ride out. Great fun it was.

The map may not inspire . . .






And if you want to see, the instrument is here:-- https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/show-us-your-axe-a-guitar-bass-slingers-thread.180364/post-4389377


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jul 2016)

First ride in 8 days, due to a combination of injury and work.

Decided to take it steady and head out on the hybrid with the more upright riding position, sticking to a loop where I'd never be more than a couple of miles or so from home just to see how I got on.
Slight diversion heading out as yet another street is being resurfaced, then under the Windmill Roundabout and out onto the shared path that runs parallel alongside the Ring Road and on to Limewood Approach.
From there it's pretty much downhill all the way to Easterly Road, brief pause at the traffic lights and a right left wiggle onto Wetherby Road and on past the car park and up to the park gates, taking the shared space / NCN R677 alongside the lake, past the cafe and up to Barrans Fountain where I stopped for a stretch and a drink with 3 miles done.







There were lots of joggers around several of whom who seemed not only quite grumpy, but appeared under the impression that the park belonged to them.
Sorry guys, it's a shared space (part of the National Cycle Network), and I'd moderated my speed to not much more than walking pace so I'd done my part.
I've since found out that there is a Park Run there on a Saturday morning slightly later on (so it hadn't even started when i was there!) - although some participants in this one clearly don't share the cheery air of the Park Runners at Temple Newsam.
I retraced my route back along the lake towards Wetherby Road and it was busy again, with joggers, dog walkers and general meanderers, meaning most of this stretch was just freewheeled, taking care to give everyone lots of room - I must remember that while it's a nice ride, it isn't one for a Saturday morning in future.
Perhaps part of the problem is that there are virtually no signs indicating that this is a shared space so people are just unaware that there will be anything other than pedestrians here? Something for the powers that be to consider perhaps.
Down to the car park and back onto Wetherby Road for a hundred yards or so and onto the Wyke Beck Way (WBW). Unlike the park section, this was almost deserted but suffering from encroachment by nature from both sides and above - stinging nettles almost meeting in the middle of the path in a couple of places and a low hanging tree branch or two to contend with.
Out across Easterly Road and down the WBW to North Parkway, where I joined the road and cycled back up to the Windmill Roundabout. Having a bit left in my legs, I added a long loop up Coal Road and back down Sherburn Road, with a final loop around the block to push the mileage on.

*8.08 miles* (13.0 km) in *45m 38s* at an average of *10.6mph*, with *492ft* climbed. Not my greatest ever ride, but it was just good to get out on the bike. The level of huffing and puffing suggests a notch of fitness has gone with the last week, and I'm feeling it the effects of it now, but you've got to get out there haven't you?
Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jul 2016)

Today's jolly, a Skyride Social.

https://www.strava.com/activities/658552282/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1469890954

I'm up in London, for a ride around Surrey tomorrow.















He's like a photo negative. One of my Skyride Social riders.





St Paul's Cathederal and stuff.






My bike, and the 40 Kg back pack I've just lugged 93 miles.





The London Skyline.

Nice ride all in all, and I got to ride the 'Freecycle' too..


----------



## Goonerobes (30 Jul 2016)

Its not often I do my Saturday ride solely around the New Forest, partly due to its openness & the constant battle with even the slightest wind & also because I've done it all before, but a shortage of time & a fairly still day weather wise meant it suited my needs today & no planned route was needed as I pretty much know most of the roads now.

Setting off around 10:30, it was the usual trek to the west, through Furzley & across the forest to Linwood where a turn to the south took me through Ringwood, down to the outskirts of Bransgore & onto Burley where a cheesy bap was enjoyed for lunch.

The return leg, on the southerly side of the forest, saw quite an increase in the number of "leisure" cyclists out on the roads due I guess to the high number of camp sites the area & the wobbling about of some would certainly suggests its not something that they do on a regular basis! 

A few of the roads I don't often do saw me take in the villages of Pilley & Boldre before going back onto my regular routes through Norleywood, East Boldre & Colbury for home.

55.5 pleasant miles in all & a distinctly horsey theme to the photos including a queue at a bus stop!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/658420271


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jul 2016)

@Katherine I love the first picture. Being in land locked Cambs I dream of riding by the sea (but not Cornish hills!)

Today we went out on the tandem. Down to Toft and Jo was making noises about
A sleeveless top being a bad choice, but she warmed up. Around through Haslingfield and toward Newton I stopped for an old man comfort break, she sealed the deal on the car purchase for Thomas.






From Newton we ended up in Thriplow and then a mile on the A505, poor planning (lack of!)

We stopped for lunch at the Ickleton Lion. As we were leaving I got talking to a lady who was just leaving on her fully loaded tourer. "That accent doesn't sound local..... Norfolk? " I asked
"North Dakota" came the reply. Katie was 60, been here for a month cycling around East Anglia. We chatted for a good half hour. What a top lady!
Cycling out of the village I took a pic, as you don't see many of these





An avocado coloured thatched cottage!

On through the grain belt we went





Before heading into Cambridge for an ice cream and to run a few tourists over. There's millions, nobody will miss 5 or six.

38 of your breezy English miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/658641077


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jul 2016)

Goonerobes said:


> Its not often I do my Saturday ride solely around the New Forest, partly due to its openness & the constant battle with even the slightest wind & also because I've done it all before, but a shortage of time & a fairly still day weather wise meant it suited my needs today & no planned route was needed as I pretty much know most of the roads now.
> 
> Setting off around 10:30, it was the usual trek to the west, through Furzley & across the forest to Linwood where a turn to the south took me through Ringwood, down to the outskirts of Bransgore & onto Burley where a cheesy bap was enjoyed for lunch.
> 
> ...


Mother and foal pic is lovely


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Jul 2016)

Missus and the kids away so today was pencilled in for a full days riding.

Out of the door at 6:15, wasn't the warmest morning so put the wooly gloves in the back pocket just in case, as it turned out didn't need them. Weather forecast was possible showers and a north westerly wind. The plan was to head out east wards, turning south and then going west before heading north into the wind and then finally turning south to head home with a tailwind.

Did my usual long route out of Leicester so by the time I had done 7 miles I was still only a mile away from home and there was no wind for the first couple of hours but then it did seem to pick up and it was headwind in every direction!

At 63 miles I had my first stop for a sandwich and a bottle refill at the Coop in Cosby, second and final stop was at 103 miles when I stopped at the Nice Pies cafe for a cup of tea and piece of cake. Young lad tried to give me a cup and saucer, suggested to him I didn't need a poncy cup and a mug would do, cheaper to replace if I dropped it.

After the cafe stop it was head back towards home. The original route planned was to do 128 miles but I decided that I should detour and break 130. By the time I got home I had done 130.5 miles, my second 200km of the month (and boy do I feel it now) and my second longest single ride since records began.


Saw absolutely shed loads of people out on their bikes, a whole mixture, single riders right through to club rides bombing along, young and old, mountain bikes hybrids and road bikes. A cracking day out.

Oh and despite some very dark clouds for a few miles, no rain whatsoever.

https://www.strava.com/activities/658553860


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2016)

Katherine said:


> I've just realised that I almost did a coast to coast yesterday, LOL! ( I didn't actually go into St. Ives) A 50.2 mile loop from Marazion clockwise around the coast to St Ives then across the county through Nanscledra and Ludgvan to Marazion, then Longrock to return the bike.
> I left at 8 o'clock in bright sunshine and 5 mins later it was raining hard. I got soaked and dried out twice in the morning. After a fantastic cafe stop near Sennen, the afternoon was better, but still mixed with drizzle and bright sunshine and big clouds. It was nice on the bits where you could just peddle and make good progress. Most of the ride was either slogging up hills or braking hard, most of the hills were bendy too. The views along the top coast road were amazing.
> 
> Between Newlyn and Mousehole, watching the Scillonian sailing from Penzance.
> ...


Just back from Cornwall myself tis a bit hilly isn't it ? I also did a 50 mile loop including the flatish camel trail and still did 3900 ft of climbing double what I'd do round hear


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jul 2016)

4.9 miles just now from near Marble Arch to the ibis in Aldgate. It's a bit scary cycling in London at dusk.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jul 2016)

@Dave 123 @13 rider the Cornish hills are worth it for the views! And the ice cream, cake etc are well earned. If you believe Strava, so far I've done 5 rides, 123 miles, 6607 feet elevation, including one metric and one imperial half century. The forecast is not looking good for next week though, so I don't anticipate as many miles.


----------



## gavgav (31 Jul 2016)

CarlP said:


> 4.9 miles just now from near Marble Arch to the ibis in Aldgate. It's a bit scary cycling in London at dusk.
> 
> View attachment 137010


Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2016)

7.3 miles this day, after going to the picture show with Mrs. GA, by this time of the afternoon I was dodging air mass showers and downpours. Most I had to do was wait about 5-10 minutes under a tree. Few other riders, mostly an old feller and his dog. Very moderate temperatures compared to what we've been having. Fine day for a ride.
75F
24C
Winds NE6
Relative humidity 84%
Barometer 29.97
Storms in vicinity.


----------



## Biff600 (31 Jul 2016)

Although I enjoyed the ride this morning, I wasn't feeling the 'love' It felt like I was constantly in a head-wind and pedalling through treacle


----------



## Alex H (31 Jul 2016)

A bit cloudy today, but warm and promising later, so a tandem trip to Cognac-la-Forêt. 

Pino by the plan d'eau






Route





27km in 1:27:00 with 254m of climb (and a nice 2.7km downhill at one point )


----------



## gavgav (31 Jul 2016)

A short morning ride around Shrewsbury, with a target of at least 13 miles. Reason will become apparent.

Quite chilly for August and needed a jacket, as I set off through Meole Brace and out to Nobold. From there I looped through Copthorne and up Racecourse Lane for the first time, it's quite a pull in that direction.

Out onto the road to Shelton, then through Porthill and The Quarry, where there were loads of people working to set up the tents ready for the Shrewsbury Flower Show, which takes place in 2 weeks time. Had a moment with a pigeon that flew out of a tree and almost hit me head on 

Along the towpath and out to the weir, before taking the cycle paths down to Abbey Foregate and then home.

13.6 miles for the morning and more notably, completing my 1000th mile for 2016.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Jul 2016)

I met Andy G in Rhayader yesterday. We were in for a superb ride through some stunning countryside. The first section is known to be tough. We headed out from Rhayader straight onto a climb. It went well. And things continued well indeed. From Llanidloes we'd discussed a diversion to the usual (I've done this loop once before so "usual" doesn't really apply) route which would take us around the western side of Llyn Clywedog. We knew it had a steep climb on it and we soon found that we were correct. It went pretty well and soon we were enjoying the run alongside the Lyn (@welsh dragon see how I've gone into Welsh ). Back on route we climbed at Dylife which seemed much easier than last time. Above us 14 (yes 14) Ravens were circling and "chatting". Now we had an amazing panorama over the northern hills and mountains of Mid Wales. This is one of the most stunning views I've ever experienced on a bike. The descent is fast if you want it so but the view takes over and brake blocks get worn out. I descended into the scenery and rolled on a bit but where was Andy? Eventually I rode back. Disaster. Andy's front wheel had blown. Part of the braking surface had parted and he'd flatted instantly. Then as we tentatively rode on his rear tyre punctured. That we could fix. We limped into Machynlleth hoping there would be a bike shop. Nope, that had closed. So it was time for lunch.

A plan was hatched. I would continue on the route as the climbing was much less severe that way although it was longer. Andy would drink more tea and I would return in the car (eventually). So off I went down a busy A497 with a hindering breeze to turn at Talybont and take the stunning ride over Nant y Moch. Now that's a beautiful ride and climb. Next comes Devil's Bridge so I stopped briefly for a slice of cake, a pot of tea and a refill of my bottle.

Now I had the mountain road to Rhayader to look forward too. First a fairly steady climb away from the gorge and over to Cwmystwyth. Then the gradual hawl up the stream valley and through the gap in the hills. Over the watershed I decided to loop around the reservoirs of the Elan Valley. Slightly further but I'm sure Andy wouldn't mind an extra 10 mins.

Back at the car I was asking for petrol. I knew I was low on fuel and the news was the filling station was now closed in Rhayader. Would I get to Machynlleth before I ran out? Driving over to Llanidloes the warning light came on. Yikes. Fortunately a helpful chap in Llanidloes pointed me at some petrol. Andy was waiting outside the cafe. He'd been chucked out at closing time and was relieved to see me. We piled his bike in and headed back. The drive over to Rhayader emphasised how tough this road is. Plenty of steep. We reckoned that our diversion around the Lyn had actually been easier despite the mapping web site saying it had an extra 570 feet of climbing on it. 9800 feet of climbs and 94 miles overall on this one. And all's well that ends well too. Andy will have a new pair of wheels next time.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I met Andy G in Rhayader yesterday. We were in for a superb ride through some stunning countryside. The first section is known to be tough. We headed out from Rhayader straight onto a climb. It went well. And things continued well indeed. From Llanidloes we'd discussed a diversion to the usual (I've done this loop once before so "usual" doesn't really apply) route which would take us around the western side of Llyn Clywedog. We knew it had a steep climb on it and we soon found that we were correct. It went pretty well and soon we were enjoying the run alongside the Lyn (@welsh dragon see how I've gone into Welsh ). Back on route we climbed at Dylife which seemed much easier than last time. Above us 14 (yes 14) Ravens were circling and "chatting". Now we had an amazing panorama over the northern hills and mountains of Mid Wales. This is one of the most stunning views I've ever experienced on a bike. The descent is fast if you want it so but the view takes over and brake blocks get worn out. I descended into the scenery and rolled on a bit but where was Andy? Eventually I rode back. Disaster. Andy's front wheel had blown. Part of the braking surface had parted and he'd flatted instantly. Then as we tentatively rode on his rear tyre punctured. That we could fix. We limped into Machynlleth hoping there would be a bike shop. Nope, that had closed. So it was time for lunch.
> 
> A plan was hatched. I would continue on the route as the climbing was much less severe that way although it was longer. Andy would drink more tea and I would return in the car (eventually). So off I went down a busy A497 with a hindering breeze to turn at Talybont and take the stunning ride over Nant y Moch. Now that's a beautiful ride and climb. Next comes Devil's Bridge so I stopped briefly for a slice of cake, a pot of tea and a refill of my bottle.
> 
> ...




Well done indeed. I do hope you made all the appropriate (rather disgusting noises) that are part and parcel of pronouncing Welsh place names.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2016)

Back from my holidays in Cornwall and two weeks of discovering Cornish hills



My modest holiday home or is it The national trusts Trerice house ?
Most of my rides were earlyish 0700 hour rides around the lanes around Holywell Bay calling in at the papershop at 0800 and back to cook breakfast as the family got up .By riding at this time I avoided the wosrt off the traffic but I adopted the policy on the narrow lanes of pulling in and stopping for any traffic even if I was climbing as I was in no rush and got thanked by every driver and found most drivers very well behaved .Many hills climbed the only downside to all the climbing the descents all had blind bends and poor line of sight so you couldn't just let the bike go




A moderate Cornish hill
My main day out was a repeat of last year ride but an extended version . Drive to Padstow and off to the ferry to Rock




Early morning wait for ferry
From Rock it was up the valley via lanes and through the villages of Chapel Amble ,St Kew and St Mabyn the climb into St Mabyn is a brute on to Helland were the camel trail crosses last year I went right but this year I went left in search of cake as reccomended by cc top Cornish cake taster @Saluki rode to the end of the trail and found




Snails pace Cafe where cake and coffee were consumed




Lemon drizzle cafe 
@Saluki is a good Judge of cake 
From here it was 17 miles of camel trail back to Padstow the trail to Bodmin from Snails pace is lovely and quiet the Bodmin to Wadebridge is busier but the bit from Wadebridge to Padstow is rammed .on this section I invented the sport of Grockle Dodging which involves trying to overtake tourists on bikes most appear to not havnt riden a bike for years with kids swerving all over the trail . I had considered doing the ride in reverse so the trail would be quiet but the ferry does not run a low tide so it would have meant racing the tide and I just wanted to pootle along .Arriving back at Padstow in one piece with 34 miles in the bag I thought Ive got all day nice weather legs ok let's carry on so up the coast Newquay bound visiting Crugmeer , Trevore , Harlyn and St Merryn and back to Padstow now with 44 miles on the clock can't leave it there so back up the camel trail for 4 miles and back with more grockle dodging stopped to help at family repair a puncture got thanked with a slice of cake  the poor dad was really struggling to get the tyre off on the child's bike with the family sitting having a picnic . One last climb out of Padstow to my car was a real struggle 52 miles done with 3895 ft of climbing which considering the camel trail is pretty flat shows how hilly the rest was and still more than double feet per mile I do at home really enjoyed the Cornish lanes you just have to adapt to the roads


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2016)

42 glorious miles earlier this morning taking in the following places Sywell,Ecton,Little and Great Houghton,Preston Deanery,Quinton past the m1 wind farm and Salcey Forest visitor centre left at the cross roads .

Next up was Stoke Goldington,Ravenstone,Grafton ,Olney,Lavendon,Harrold,Hinwick,Irchester and back home.

Machine for the ride was one of my Ian Mays


----------



## Saluki (31 Jul 2016)

13 rider said:


> From here it was 17 miles of camel trail back to Padstow the trail to Bodmin from Snails pace is lovely and quiet the Bodmin to Wadebridge is busier but the bit from Wadebridge to Padstow is rammed .on this section I invented the sport of Grockle Dodging which involves trying to overtake tourists on bike most appear to not havnt riden a bike for years with kids swerving all over the trail . I had consider doing the ride in reverse but the ferry does not run a low tide so it would have meant racing the tide and I just wanted to pootle along .Arriving back at Padstow in one piece with 34 miles in the bag I thought Ive got all day nice weather legs ok let's carry on so up the coast Newquay bound visiting Crugmeer , Trevore , Harlyn and St Merryn and back to Padstow now with 44 miles on the clock can't leave it there so back up the camel trail for 4 miles and back with more grockle dodging stopped to help at family repair a puncture got thanked with a slice of cake  the poor dad was really struggling to get the tyre off on the child's bike with the family sitting having a picnic . One last climb out of Padstow to my car was a real struggle 52 miles done with 3895 ft of climbing which considering the camel trail is pretty flat shows how hilly the rest was and still more than double feet per mile I do at home really enjoyed the Cornish lanes you just have to adapt to the roads



Grockle-dodging is a summertime sport here. The grockles are now in season and we are allowed to take pot-shots at them (Not really). I am so happy that the local hire businesses are going great guns and making enough to tide them over the winter, but it would be better if the grockles hired the bikes but were not actually allowed to ride them and just went to local cafes and stuffed cake  That would be just awesome. Some of them are absolutely lethal. The grockles, not the cakes. You are so right about the Wadebridge to Padstow bit, it can get a bit scary at times so we ride it after 6pm when the tourists are all having fish and chips and indoors again.
We thought that we might ride across to Port Issac this week. Only about 8 miles from here but I definitely want to avoid the weekend.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2016)

Forgot to mention in my early post I managed to claim a strava KOM while out around Crantock which consider I was on my heavy hybrid was a bit of a surprise but then realised only 66 people had done the segment compared to the hundreds round here .


----------



## Donger (31 Jul 2016)

Club ride number 20 for the year so far. 41.5 miles down the Vale of Gloucester, taking in Frampton on Severn. Slimbridge, Berkeley and Lower Stone, stopping off for a very nice coffee and cake break at the cyclists' cafe at Tortworth, which was suitably located at the top of a bit of a climb. Returned via Lower Wick, Stinchcombe, Cam and Frocester. After the drinks break, @Dark46 and I let the Intermediate guys go off on their own, and we formed our own two man groupetto for the ride home. (The other three who might have joined us had already had to turn back by that point). 

At one point we took a wrong turn, and ended up climbing another steep hill along the Cotswold edge somewhere between the Tyndale Monument at North Nibley and the village of Stinchcombe. This turned out to be a bonus, though, as we were treated to a fantastic view of the River Severn and of both Severn Bridges down beneath us in the distance. After that, it was nice to slow it down a bit and ease our way home at about 15-17mph along the A38. Good ride, good company and fair weather. (p.s. caught sight of @Frazzle and friends heading in the other direction as part of some other peloton somewhere near Berkeley). That's a record breaking month for me now, with another 336.6 miles done towards my end-of-year total. Just shy of 1,900 miles now.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2016)

I've been to Catthorpe this morning, rode 58 miles. I was originally heading south this morning, The Herb centre, but my mojo was missing when I got up so decided on a short ride to the Manor Farm Shop and Cafe instead, but when I came out the cafe decided I'd do the scenic route home.

http://manorfarmcatthorpe.co.uk/


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Jul 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-488D-B3AB-F3296DFB9FC6?hl=en-GB&v=1469973391

A little jolly into Surrey today.












Ready for the off.






Stopped for an hour, because someone had just had an 'off'.






A hill in Surrey.






I rode for the Alzheimers society this year, they've laid on a post ride event for us, in the institute of directors.

A lovely ride, spoiled (a bit) by some prat, ignoring the shouts from the Marshalls and wrapping himself round a tree, because he couldn't grasp the concept of "slow down there's a nasty corner ahead"

All in all, a fun day though.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jul 2016)

Fast (for me) ride this morning. Back onto familiar roads through Wraysbury, Datchet and Eton, then across the river at Windsor before passing the castle and home. Average 17.3mph up until the last 2 miles where I do my cooling down bit, really quite important with my little mutation. What with a trip to Sainsburys on the Brompton that brings my monthly mileage to 658.2 miles, just above the 20m/day average I was aiming for. Wanted to achieve 1000km in a month and done so, so pleased with it, but has made me realise my next target of 1250km in a month is going to be tough....


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jul 2016)

After yesterdays successful spin out on the hybrid, I decided to give the road bike a go this morning for the first time in a fortnight, which must be the longest I've gone between rides since I got it.

Warmed up on local roads, then up Leeds Road to Scholes, right at the Coronation Tree and on to Barwick-in-Elmet. Straight through the former capital and down the hill to Cock Beck, over the bridge and the lumpy cattle lane to Aberford. Felt good to be back out on the bike and my average speed over the first 6 miles was over 18mph, albeit wind assisted. 
Left in Aberford for the long climb up to Bramham Crossroads, getting passed by a small peleton from a York club who not only ignored my cheery 'morning' (fair enough, that's up to them), but managed to squeeze me too close to the cars parked at the side of the road...
Round the roundabout and onto the inappropriately named Paradise Way for the run up to Bramham, completing another mile at 20mph+ . I was starting to worry that I was going to pay for this wind assistance on the way home, but you might as well make the most of it, hadn't you?
Right across the top of the village and aimed to get a good run at the Windmill only to find a poorly parked car (on a blind corner) and oncoming traffic, then a jogger and more oncoming traffic aligning at just the wrong time meaning I had to check my speed a couple of times. Still good fun though.
A loop round Clifford and down the hill to Bramham, (with the less said about the lady driving the Volvo the better...) before climbing back up to the A1(M) bridge and heading up Thorner Road, before taking Thorner Lane for the long way round to the village.
At the Milner Lane junction I paused for a drink and a photo or two:










Back in the saddle and down Milner Lane and along the ridge, enjoying the views before plunging down the hill and the short climb back into Thorner.
Into the village, then right onto Carr Lane for a lovely run out to Wetherby Road (equaling my PB for the third time!). A short blast down Wetherby Road and onto Coal Road, before ducking onto local roads for the journey home, with a final loop around the block.

*21.1 miles* (33.95km) in *1hr 27m* at an average of *14.5mph*, with *1,220ft* climbed. Really pleased with that considering events of the last week, and so good to get out and enjoy a bike ride on a glorious summers day. Perhaps I need to have a week or two off more often? 

Lots of people out from serious 'proper' cyclists to families with child seats on the back to a couple on a tandem, so all good.





Edit to add that todays ride puts me through 1,500 miles on the road bike so far this year, which is


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Fast (for me) ride this morning. Back onto familiar roads through Wraysbury, Datchet and Eton, then across the river at Windsor before passing the castle and home. Average 17.3mph up until the last 2 miles where I do my cooling down bit, really quite important with my little mutation. What with a trip to Sainsburys on the Brompton that brings my monthly mileage to 658.2 miles, just above the 20m/day average I was aiming for. Wanted to achieve 1000km in a month and done so, so pleased with it, but has made me realise my next target of 1250km in a month is going to be tough....



My cycling mileage this month is above my usual at 539 miles, and I've also driven 839 miles, I've been a travelling man this month.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2016)

After adding up all my holiday milage I realised I was 10 miles short of 400 for the month and the same distance short of 3000 for the year so after doing all my the jobs that need doing after being away for two weeks the giant roadie was out after its two weeks holiday as the hybrid came to Cornwall . Picked at flatish route out to Quorn so after two weeks trundling along at 12 to 14 mph climbing 20% hills it felt like flying along the flat at 25 mph Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley and Quorn Back to Woodhouse eaves just as the cars were leaving a classic cars show at Beaumanor hall so for the next few miles I was passed by all types of cars including my favourite a triumph Tr6 ( as a teenager I knew a Swedish lady who had a tr6 and I had a crush on them both  ) Into Swithland back to Cropston and Home 15.2 miles done at what felt like super fast 18.2 mph so cycling Ocd satisfied


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2016)

User said:


> A little jolly to Ely and back
> 
> View attachment 137106
> 
> ...


----------



## srw (31 Jul 2016)

We pottered down to Eton for lunch today, via Maidenhead, to give @rvw a chance to get more used to her fancy new bike. We came home via Gerrards Cross - with an unscheduled diversion to Farnham Royal when we turned too soon on our way to Stoke Poges. There's a very neat, but largely unpublicised, cut through Slough which does a double bike-only contraflow on one-way streets, which we found for the first time today. I even managed to get my mojo back to some extent - although getting overtaken on hills when you're grovelling on bottom-bottom of a newly replaced and bigger cassette on the back a triple is a bit galling....


----------



## Booyaa (31 Jul 2016)

A decent ride for me today, 30km out to Telford. Tough going but very scenic, longest ride in a long time but feel very virtuous.


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Jul 2016)

Finally bagged my first imperial (not metric as I described it ) 100 ride today . I found it easier than I thought it would be and that`s down to the tips I get from you CycleChatters. THANKS ALL 

Special thanks go out to all the cyclechat monthly challenge crew . Them there folks and the challenges have got me doing more miles than I`d ever dreamed of 

But the best piece of advice about doing the 100 miler was from @tallliman ... He told me that "its all in the mind" and it truly is 


https://www.strava.com/activities/659794248


----------



## AnneW (31 Jul 2016)

Didn't manage a ride yesterday (wasn't too good) but was determined to get a 20 mile ride done today. We'd been invited to an event in Timperley, so set off to cycle along the Bridgewater canal. Apart from a few canal lock type lumps at the start/end, it's easy cycling all the way. It's quite picturesque in places too.







We were in Timperley, so we had to take a picture of Frank Sidebottom....






Nearly back home, and the Betham Tower was doing what it does, towering.......










A total of around 22 miles, average speed 9.5 mph (lots of walkers, other cyclists and dogs to avoid on the canal path). Need to aim for 25-30 miles next ride.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Jul 2016)

Club run today, depleted number for various reasons, including Prudential RideLondon, and holidays

Still the hard core carried on - went a (very) roundabout way to Wokingham
Through Windsor am St Lawrence, Ruscombe, and back via Shurlock Row, Drift Road and the Park.

52.7 miles@ 17 mph
1017 feet climbed

Again pace setting in the group was erratic, making it hard than it looks

https://www.strava.com/activities/659573914


----------



## mark st1 (31 Jul 2016)

An evening ride for a change had promised for some time to go out with the top bloke who runs the Velolife cafe but never got round to it until today. Got up there just before closing time and headed out with Lee and the young whipper snapper Ollie. I still felt full from a huge lunch but they certainly didn't take it easy on me !! Went down through Knowl Hill to White Waltham Shurlock Row where Ollie peeled off to home then through to Winkfield and then somewhere I'd never heard of called Chespside ? The back end of Ascot so certainly not Cheap ! I turned off and went through the racecourse and then upto the peanut roundabout near Legoland then hit the mighty Drift Road a popular TT route but man a blustery head wind today. Followed it to the end then over the M4 and right back towards White Waltham and up past the airfield to home. Nice bit of drafting in places desperately trying to keep up lol.
35.2 miles with only 750 ft of climbing at an avg of 18.9 mph. Good company though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/659881917/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1470003741

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Diggs (31 Jul 2016)

*Scrolls through thread*
....Yep me too


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (31 Jul 2016)

The same loop in reverse again. Penistone, Silkstone, Worsborough, Wombwell, Cortonwood, Elsecar (Blueberry muffin & coffee, mmmmm), Timberland Trail, Silkstone Common, Wortley, then home.

Told to be careful by cafe lady who has a cycling relative in intensive care. Conversation interrupted by achingly pretty young lady who spoilt the illusion by slagging off cyclists.

Brilliant ride. Lots of nice people again. Legs didn't falter until very close to home. Things are improving. Hills are getting flatter!


----------



## tallliman (1 Aug 2016)

@Lilliburlero, glad it helped someone! I was told it by a couple of pretty experienced distance cyclists!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Aug 2016)

I drove my friend to the start of Ride London early on Sun and had a couple of hours spare so I drove down to Westerham and, in line with my new non -bimble "ride a bit harder" ethos managed to squeeze Hosey Common, Ide Hill and Toys Hill twice into 32km. Then back into the car and off to do Stuff. Not much free time this month.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Aug 2016)

Ride London Surrey 104.72 miles yesterday, inc the ride from the hotel. My longest ride this year, the only 100 mile so far.

Completely brilliant day out riding the closed roads of London and Surrey, fantastic weather, great organisation and fantastic support from the marshals and the crowds. It was shame that parts got held up by accidents, and there were a few nobbers about, but that notwithstanding it is a great fun ride and and all of the riders that I met were great, really good spirited.

Highlights on the day for me was the weather, it was just right, the bag drop off and collection was very well organised, the two young women who having a lovely ride but admitted that they only got their new bikes on Wednesday, the bloke on the bike shaped object who was going great guns, the fella on the Brompton that scalped everyone on Box Hill, and the two chaps raising money for cancer research riding two Dawes Kingpins dressed as "Ladieeeees". Oh and the Medal, what a lovely piece of metal, I'm well chuffed with it.

Riding through Kingston, Walton, Weybridge ,Dorking, Leatherhead the support from the crowds was just fabulous, folks having picnics, BBQs, playing music, the fella (a marshal) , shouting us up the hill on Coombe Lane, Kingston, I saw one couple on the central reservation on the A24 in Dorking at a cloth covered table drinking Pink Champagne , the ride up Wimbledon Hill was just brilliant with the crowds cheering everyone on, and kids holding out their hands for high fives. Brilliant!

My favourite bit of the ride is coming down the hill from the Tibbets Corner Roundabout into Putney, completely FAB, but to an indifferent crowd, oh well you can't win them all. Then coming into Whitehall and The Mall, the crowds there where phenomenal.

Could it be better? Of course it could, the road surfaces could be better in many places, it would be nice if people didn't have accidents, it be great if a very few people could stop being unpleasant and selfish. But it's still a brilliant day and long may it continue. 





In the Pen towards the start.





Nearly at the start.






The Tower of London next to a pointy thing.





The wait at Pyford.




Tea and Chips at the Leatherhead hub, I was Hank Marvin and craving salt.





I stopped at the hill in Coombe Lane, Kingston for a sausage roll, hundreds of riders passed me, yet it was so quiet, just the sound of tyres on the road and the occasional gear change.









The medal.










The Route.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Aug 2016)

I have a few days off in the run up to my birthday so am taking the opportunity to get some rides in.
I'd originally hoped to do something special today but the forecast didn't look at all promising. However that has all changed on the update this morning  so I took the opportunity to do a quick spin on the Galaxy.

My route was: Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Halfway House, Melverley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge and back via the suburbs of Shrewsbury.

This is only my second proper outing on the Galaxy (mostly due to the showery weather lately) and once again it felt great and spins along at decent speeds with ease. Again it took a little while to get used to the different handlebar but after a few miles I was feeling very comfortable with it and the gear changing felt quite intuitive.

Being the school holidays, the busier roads aren't the ones you'd usually expect but they didn't really cause any bother apart from having a large tractor overtake on the approach to a bend and have to swerve in at the last moment when a car came the other way.

I had a pause for a drink just after crossing the Welsh border then proceeded down the hill to Prince's Oak and onto the flat bit of the ride where I found the Dawes cruised quite comfortably at about 17mph and felt like I could make it do that all day. On top of that, the B17 feels much more comfortable on this bike than it did on the Raleigh so it'll be interesting when I ramp up the mileage.

A nice couple of hours or so out on roads I don't ride as often as I used to, covering just over 36 miles at 15.6 mph average.





A quick snapshot from my drink stop looking to The Breidden.


----------



## Old jon (1 Aug 2016)

I must have felt fit this morning. Mind, the feeling did not last long. The ride started with the crossing of Hol Beck to reach the canal towpath, pedal along that to Viaduct Road and cross the River Aire. Halfway up Cardigan Road the fit feeling vanished, wonder why? Through Headingley and cross the Ring Road at Lawnswood then turn left up ( that word again ) Otley Old Road all the way to Cookridge. After the water tower there the road does descend for a bit. It matters little which way, the road soon enough gains more altitude. I took the left turn for Otley and a whizzz down Otley Chevin.



I crossed the River Wharfe here, climbed Billams Hill and turned left at the top for Weston. I had some wild thought of continuing to Denton Bridge, mental mapping said that would put six or seven miles on the ride. Maybe next time.

There is that short little hill just before Weston is reached, after climbing that I needed a sandwich stop, so that was the turn around spot. Back down that short hill, extra whizz for the day, through Otley and take the A 660 all the way back to Headingley and the Kirkstall sidestep to take me back to the canal, and at the end of a 31.7 mile trip, home. Mr Garmin tells me I climbed just over 1600 feet, I think that is the most I have done in a while.

Wonder if Garmin do a contour map?


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2016)

An extra day off work before my holidays end so target was to get a banker 50 km ride in for Aug . Set off on my favourite route out to St Bernards Abbey . Up though Newtown Linford up Sharply hill and out to Beacon crossroads and left then right onto Charley Rd to Oaks in Charnwood and up the climb to the Abbey then the lovely descent of Swanimote rd and a nice flat run into Belton then up the single track lane that's is ncr6 to Shepshed and back onto Charley Rd and back to Beacon crossroads up the beacon the easy way and then the really fast descent onto Woodhouse after 2 weeks of slow descending in Cornwall on narrow twisty lanes is was great just to let the bike go on a nice straight descent .Woodhouse to Quorn and then followed my commuting route home Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home 32.3 miles in the bag so target met


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Aug 2016)

Again two rides;

First some ride in that London;

Was in the club team with Tony,Dave and John and if you saw four oldish blokes(sometimes one sometimes two as we did get split up over the climbs) in yellow,black and red Ely and District CC jerseys then that was us.

Was in the blue pin with a 27000 numbers for a 7:15 start so we left the hotel in Canary Wharf at around 5:15 to give plenty of time for a gentle run up to the Olympic park and got there just as the pens were opening so a bit of a chilly wait at the start.

Once off it was a steady roll out before getting in to a nice rhythm before the unfortunate accident were we ground to a halt;after the long wait off we went again and kept it steady and to the slowest riders pace until we got to the hills.

This is where we got split up with one member needing a 'comfort break' he said he'd catch us up we lost another between just before Newlands summit,we stopped there for a while but they didn't arrive and we tried to contact the others but couldn't seem to get through so we carried on until the descent of Leith hill were they said they were on Box Hill! They must have gone past while we were looping around the hub at Newlands.So off we went and got to the top off Box Hill(not that difficult but an enjoyable climb whereas Leith seemed like a grind)but no sign but at the NT area but found them at the drink station just a bit later.

Off we went again to he'd back in to that London again with a solid pace and the final spike at Wimbledon;got stopped again before the finish(presumably to stagger the finishers before the last push along the Mall all four in a line.

Really enjoyed it and want to do it again solo to see what I could do at my own rather than group pace;

https://www.strava.com/activities/660509850/segments/16176525403

As Strava was screwed up yesterday it seems to think I've ridden it before(think it multiple loaded);it also screwed up the ride back to the hotel so may delete and re-load that to see if it's better.

Today was a recovery ride to the Welney reserve with the better half although it was a harder one than I expected as she was cracking on a bit at times;still nice z1 ride to move the legs after yesterday though;

https://www.strava.com/activities/660779864


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Aug 2016)

A couple of spare hours on a day off (well, it is *Yorkshire Day* after all)? Must be time for a ride!

After yesterdays 20-odd miler I decided to see how far I could push it in the time available despite the threat of rain, so out and up to Scholes, passing a car being recovered from out of the field just past the Coronation Tree and on to Barwick, then the descent to Cock Beck and the climb up Cattle Lane and on to Aberford.
All good so far, so turned right and headed for Lotherton Hall, up that pesky hill (Lotherton Lane) then Copley lane and up to Saxton. No stopping here, straight through the village and up the hill joining the B1217 up past the battlefield site and into Towton and the A162.
Straight on through the showers and down the hill, taking the left into Stutton (Mill Lane - noticing the warning sign stating it will be closed for two days from 18/08) and back over Cock Beck. Then the climb through the village and up over the A64 and along Garnet Lane and eventually onto Toulston Lane into Bramham.
Past the poorly parked Polo and up the Windmill and down the other side, hitting a not too shabby 41.5mph, before entering Clifford. An extended loop round the village, almost making Boston Spa, before circling back and down the hill to Bramham and the climb up to the A1(M) bridge and Thorner Road.
The long way round to Thorner via Thorner Lane and Milner Lane, then Carr Lane out to Wetherby Road, finally setting a new PB.
A quick dash along the A58 and then up Coal Road and local roads towards home. On turning into our street I noticed I only needed two and a bit miles for a metric half century, so pressed on and added another long loop around Cross Gates and back to home.

*31.56 miles* (50.79km) in *2h 13m* at an average of *14.1mph* with *1,719ft* climbed. Really pleased with that, getting back up to speed now and enjoying the ride as well, despite the showery weather. After the last week it was good to get a 50km ride in.

Sorry no pics, as it was a bit damp and I didn't stop anywhere, but here is the map:





Quite a few cyclists out despite it being a working day, and almost zero nobber drivers, so whats not to love?


----------



## Dark46 (1 Aug 2016)

Well there was me feeling pretty pleased with myself for beating July of last year and doing 202.5 miles for the month. Then you get home and see all these people doing half of my monthly total in a DAY! For god sake! Oh well everyone has their personal targets and that was mine, perhaps one day I might do ride London.

Well todays ride as described well by @Donger was a good one. Plus better described lol as Im not so versed in the local sights. Don`t get me wrong I knew where I was ( being a delivery driver around these parts for over 30 years helps) having lived in South Glos and Bristol all my life and now Gloucestershire.
I couldn`t name the monument that he points out or some of the rises, but none of this detracts from the sights and views that we have on the edge of the Cotswolds.

At the start of the ride I counted 17 riders which is a pretty good tunout for the KCC in the summer as before the numbers have been as low as 4 in holiday season.

Well we split into 2 groups of FAST and the Inters and Chilled as the second group. (Always a recipe for disaster) The first group took off and as far as I`m aware they headed off towards Malvern. We on the other hand were heading south towards Slimbridge and Berkeley.

It was nice to see Duncan out on of the founder members of the club on only his second ride out after taking about a year out, plus Chris W would has been out with knee problems. I thought with that in mind it would be a relaxed pace instead of "mother duck and her ducklings" stretched out behind her trying to keep up as @Donger put it lol.

Unfortunatley @Donger was right, but neither me or him were going to push ourselfs on what is suposed to be a social ride and NOT a training ride. As I said before there is too much to see instead of just looking at the concrete because we are travelling too fast.

For god sake Ive done it again and deleted some arggghhh 

Right try again.!

We headed towards the Elmore Loop but soon turned south towards Saul. It long this road that @Donger and I cant resist but to look right of the wall and see the majasty of the River Severn. A couples of years ago @Donger and I and Berney watched the Severn Bore from that spot watching people canoe and surf on the Bore, just a great sight to see and to be honest something to be put on anyones BUCKET LIST.

When we got to Saul junction we were held up by what seemed to be a flatila of narrow boats (which caused a bridge swing) one after the other holding up the road traffic. For some reason @gordyfinbar was the wrong side of the barrier? But we will not go into that. then it was through Frampton and on to the A38 where Iain made a bid for home as with a 2 week old boy who can blame him for wanting to get back.

As per usual whenever there is a head wind I try to get behind @Donger as he is a bit bigger than me and makes a nice wind shield lol. Dont worry he knows what I`m up to. He`s about 6` 5" and Im only 5` 4" lol.

Back to the ride, so it was down the A38 to Slimbridge and then through the lanes to Berkeley. It was whilst in the lanes that @Frazzle passed us . He was at the back of the Stroud Valley Vellos pellaton.
I waved and said hi as they all passed. 

After going through Berkeley and Hil looking at the sights as I went (at one point Dave K and Duncan held back thinking I was struggling) as Ive only ever driven down thiis rode and never cycled. Its amazing how much you noticed that you havent seen before as you go passed in a blur in a motorised vehicle. Eventually we got back to the A38 where again 3 people made a dash for home. Which included Duncan and Chris W who was on his first ride back after having knee surgery and problems there after.

What was left of the group turned right and headed to Falfied and J14 of the M5. We went across the junction obviously! heading towards Charfield and a nasty hill leading up to Tortworth. It was here that the coffee stop was made. But somehow @gordyfinbar and Big Jim went straight the next hill and had to turn round to find everyone sat down having a drink lol.

I think fro here it was when @Donger told the rest of the group not to worry about us and we would make our way back at our own pace. 

After reading @Donger s post I`m not going to describe the ride back . But just to say any ride with him is always enjoyable and Im thinking next year to try and get myself organised and do some audaxeswith him.

Well the ride for me was 43.8 miles and it was eye opening in several respects. 
Next week will be my first ride with Stroud Valley Vellos and with @Frazzle inviting me I`m really looking foward to it. There is no @Donger next week as hes doing a audax.

My next ride will be Wednesday with Eastgate with @Frazzle as usual and with my new helmet (which I will pick up tomorrow).


----------



## Brandane (1 Aug 2016)

Arran today. (Strava). I am proud to be Scottish all the time, but when I see Arran on a nice day like today, I am especially so. The sights, the sounds, the smells, and just the wild undeveloped nature of the place. Long may it remain like that. I caught the 9.45 ferry for the 1 hour crossing, so was on the road for about 11.00. The clockwise route, which I prefer, starts with a climb as soon as you leave the ferry port. It's only about 4 miles to Lamlash:











The southern half of Arran is very much a roller coaster of climbs and descents, which is one reason why I prefer to get it done on fresh legs. Things level out a bit on the west coast, and today I had some assistance from a southerly breeze. The half way point is Blackwaterfoot, where I stopped for a breather and something to eat:






The ride from Blackwaterfoot to Lochranza up the west coast is also flattish, but then comes a long climb over to the east side of the island. It's not too steep but it is quite long. From Sannox back to Brodick is a straightforward flat ride down the east coast. I was in Brodick in good time for the ferry at 4.20.. Total mileage on the island, 56.
Goodbye Arran; but I hope to return soon. The ferry port at Ardrossan is only 12 miles from home, so I don't know why I don't go more often...


----------



## john59 (2 Aug 2016)

Back in work tomorrow, so I decided on a longer ride today. The weather wasn’t great, damp drizzly light rain. I took a ride down to Farndon, Cheshire, and then back home.


View: https://youtu.be/edGufe3GM4E


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Aug 2016)

I'd headed out yesterday with the intention of getting my metric 50 in nice and early, but after only 5 miles I had to bail as the legs weren't playing ball. A day laid up and on the meds left me feeling tired this morning, but I wanted to get out to see how the legs felt. No rain forecast, so shorts and short sleeved jersey, and I pedalled of into Thorpe nice and steady. I think I ended up doing 3 'laps' around the village, just to get my mind straight and in a happy place that the legs were good. With no particular ride in mind, I headed up to Windsor Great Park at a steady 14mph average. Across the park and heading out towards Cheapside via Dukes Lane, legs feeling good, that's when the rain started. And I got rather wet, but skins waterproff, so onwards up Watersplash Lane and New Mile Road where I took a rare pause for a pic.




That would be Ascot Racecourse in the distance. Going to watch the Red Bull Air Race here on 14th, hopefully it's a bit drier...
Picked up one of my usual routes from Ascot only in reverse, getting lost through Sunninghill as the High Street is closed for gas works. It stopped raining when I reached Sunningdale, and started getting very humid. The last few miles through Windlesham and Lyne went quickly, and I managed a bit of time on the big ring so must have been feeling better. Last 2 miles home saw me get soaked again.
34.7 miles completed, nice to get the metric half in for the month nice and early.


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Aug 2016)

Back to the A10 grind today with a nice south westerly to ride against.

Legs ok after Sundays ride although left knee was a bit sore but eased off once I got going.

Nice ride until Waterbeach when I got a rear puncture;sealant didn't stop it so bunged a tube in.New rear tyre too so the IRC's have gone down further in my book now;think there wasn't enough sealant in to stop the leak although it was a big slash probably from a bit of glass.

Still back on ok and then called in to the Espresso Library for a coffee and to use the track pump they have to top up the air.

https://www.strava.com/activities/662788946

Still 7,000kms up for the year now so back on track with the 12,000 goal.


----------



## Old jon (3 Aug 2016)

I was woken up at growl o’ clock by a sore ankle and by the time I was ready to pedal away it was still sore. Thirty one and a quarter miles later it is less sore. Cycling, a half cure for sore ankles.

Anyway, the wind was a bit blustery, so I pointed the bike a bit south and east, starting off through Hunslet via the Holbeck stumble. Up the hill to John O’ Gaunts and turn left for Woodlesford and left again for Swillington. All this was helped by the wind, it did feel good. Round the north side of Garforth and head off to Lotherton Gates. Turn left there and ride the lumpy little road into Aberford. Once in Aberford I turned right and continued north. Just before leaving the village I saw a red kite hovering in all his sun speckled splendour, not much higher than a house roof. Never seen one so close before, but I kept riding, on to Bramham crossroads and a sandwich stop. It is a very long time since I have ridden that stretch of the A 64 from Bramham crossroads to the Fox and Grapes and it will be a long time before I do it again. The surface is terrible, the wind was straight in my face. Yuck. I was glad to turn onto Potterton Lane.



Followed that into Barwick, turned right and over the crest to Scholes and back on the A 64 to Thorner Lane, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes followed and a quick whoop and a whizz down Boot Hill and ride past Oakwood Clock, to arrive home just as the showers started. I like that.

I do get to draw some odd shapes on maps,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Aug 2016)

4 today. Julian H., Peter T., Mrs 26 and me. it would be a bit of a change today for most. Shipley Gardens is a stop we haven't visited for some while. The plan was to take the climb to Acton Green and on over to Burley Gate. There was a bit of a wind blowing and Mrs 26 hid behind me. Around by Westhide we had some shelter and as we began the run south the hedges were very helpful. Just a bit more headwind as we crossed the Wye and climbed to Shipley Gardens. It's a wonderful spot run by an elderly couple. We sat in the homebuilt conservatory where the swimming pool has been converted to a wildlife pond and the peacocks try to help themselves to cake.

We headed south along the Wye to cross at Hoarwithy. Mrs 26 wanted to potter on at her own pace so we three took to the lane for Brockhampton and the thatched church. We took a look around before taking to the little used lane under the ridge of the Marcles for Woolhope. Then we headed for Canwood and the lovely climb to the ridge at Woolhope Cockshoot. Then we took the less technical descent with a variation on the usual way to Putley Green. Should we pause for refreshments at Trumpet? That idea went down well so we did.

Familiar ground meant a fairly standard run by Munsley and Coddington. At Cradley Jules headed off home while Peter and I rounded back by Longley Green. Peter peeled off in Leigh Sinton where he lives while I was soon home for more refreshments. It had taken a bit longer than I'd expected on this ride but all declared it to have been a good one. Peter had been in unknown territory for most of the ride. I aim to please  75 scenic miles today


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2016)

Time for a big ride but not the one I'd hoped to do yet again. The forecast was for it to be dry but quite windy today so my original plan went out of the window quite quick as I'd have had a very long stint into a strong headwind at the start, then the back up plan was abandoned too after last nights update of the forecast showed gusts into the mid 30s were expected. So much for getting an Imperial Century in while I'm off work.

Plan C was to do a metric century and the obvious way was to head south then have the wind helping me home. I didn't want to go to Ludlow again having done that several times recently so opted to head for Craven Arms and follow NCN route 44 towards Bishop's Castle and Montgomery before heading north again.

The moment I set off I could feel a few spots of drizzle but it's supposed to be dry today so I knew it wouldn't last. The wind wasn't too bad and didn't seem to be slowing me down much at the start but I could feel the benefit on the climb up to Cantlop.

After passing through Acton Burnell I could see there were dark clouds over the Long Mynd and there were curtains of rain ahead of and behind me. I only got a couple more miles before running into it and needing to break out the waterproofs. So much for the forecast.

Although it wasn't particularly warm out, I was quite hot in my rain gear so was very glad when the shower blew through just before the climb up Folly Bank. Here I spotted a rider ahead and put a bit of effort in but they got away from me with ease.

Dropping down the other side of the hill into Cardington the next shower rolled in and the waterproofs had to come out again untilI got to Wall. After this it drizzled on and off while I climbed over Wenlock Edge and onto new roads to me as far as Craven Arms. As I was making slow progress anyway I thought I might as well make a sightseeing diversion so braved the A49 for a short way to see Stokesay Castle. They must have known I was coming as there was scaffolding up.

Moving on I retraced my steps back into Craven Arms and in the absence of signage followed the route for NCN44 from my map. Hmmmm, not sure this is right. Looks like a footpath to me. I ended up where I needed to be though and headed onwards and upwards. I think the route planner must be a fan of hills as the signed roads take you the hilliest possible way to Bishop's Castle. The weather kindly gave me another drenching on this bit so that I wouldn't get too overheated. How thoughtful.

There were even more hills to follow then I dropped down into the valley on my way to Montgomery where i was due to turn northwards. The wind was really picking up now but fortunately was behind me and helping. I covered the 12 miles to Westbury in a little over 35 minutes. then was a little slower thereafter but still fairly brisk. The metric century was in the bag without needing to add any extra distance at the end but I decided to do that anyway.

70.9 miles for the day at 12.9 mph moving average. That flatters me quite a bit with the first two thirds of the ride being so hilly, wet and windy.





Near Leebotwood. It's raining on me while the Long Mynd is bathed in sunshine.





A pause in harvesting on the approach to the climb over Wenlock Edge.









A couple of shots of Stokesay Castle.





Trying to get away from Craven Arms but the level crossing has other ideas.





Near the summit of Oakeley Mynd. Getting wet again.





The Dragon in Montgomery. Some other cyclists have the right idea.





A pause for a drink at Edge near Pontesbury as yet another shower rolls up the valley.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-488E-9707-6115CE3E33D3?hl=en-GB&v=1470253499

104 miles up to Basingstoke and back, on a very nice route.















Mmmmm beer.

104 miles, this month's imperial done, and a nice day too.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 137572



Cool - you've got a souvenir of the Melton to Bawdsey road on your helmet 

Anyhow, today was an unplanned 50 miler. As it was quite breezy here I'd only planned to be out for a couple of hours in the afternoon, but I seemed to have borrowed somebody else's legs so kept gong out on one of my favourite routes to Coddenham before heading back into Ipswich and then adding extra diversions on the the rest of the return ride when I realised I could get the 50 miles in - and possibly a metric 100 with an extra loop into and around Felixstowe.

Unfortunately the 100k went out the window when I got a wasp sting in my right leg followed a mile later by a spoke in the rear wheel snapping as a was accelerating up a small slope having given was to an oncoming car. I didn't realise how loud snapping spokes were and for the last part of the ride it sounded like I was riding a cricket with the chirping noise of the tyre on the frame every revolution.

https://www.strava.com/activities/663229486


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2016)

Oops, I over did it today. Exercise induced nausea. Starting to feel slightly better now.

I rode around the far West Cornish coast again but decided to add an inland loop as well because 45 miles didn't seem enough when there's only 5 and half weeks to go before I do the Manchester 100, forgetting that the hills actually count as more miles.

3454 feet elevation and 56.2 miles total!!

I also had a stupid chain jam when I tried to change down to the bottom ring putting too much strain on it as I came round a corner from Zennor, to a hill that was steeper than I was ready for. I was so cross with myself because I usually turn back down a hill when trying to change down on very steep hills when I've found myself in too high a gear. I had to freewheel back down to the cafe by which time it was raining, but I couldn't free it and there was no signal to ask anyone for advice, so I decided to turn the bike upside down and have another go. Success. Feeling wet and fed up, I went inside for a coffee and cake that I didn't need. ( Having already enjoyed a lovely cafe stop neat Sennen Cove) ( has anyone else ever tried to dry their shorts under the hand dryer whilst still wearing them? Luckily no one came in to see me practicing touching my toes LOL!!) Then further along the coast towards St Ives I stopped for an ice cream that I didn't need either. So too much cycling and too much cake and ice cream equals feeling sick. Meh.

Apart from those two rookie mistakes and apart from getting wet lots of times as the winds brought showers and sunshine alternating through the day, I did mostly have a good day!
The ancient rocky scenery along both coasts as well as the inland hedgerows of wild flowers including lilacs, old roses, and honeysuckle, mossy stone walls, pretty villages and cottages, fields and farms..... made it all worth it. This has been the first holiday when I've cycled around here and I've seen so much more than I've seen from walking, driving and the open top bus rides.
I had been considering a sneaky early morning ride before I return the bike at 9. Not surprisingly, I've changed my mind. So that's it until next year!


----------



## Stonechat (4 Aug 2016)

Another ride yesterday - great stress buster - for me at present it's needed

Again did more hill reps

3 x Pruner Hill
3 x Tite Hill
3 x Priest Hill

Gave it a real push first up Prune Hill, beat PR
Also got a 4th place on a cut through on the way back

24.2 miles @ only 13.6 mph
1709 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/662944920


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Aug 2016)

I was supposed to by riding with young Charlie, but I think the wind put the wind up him!
I decided to go out on the Trek as it hadn't moved in a fair bit. I propped the bike against the bin outside the garage and pumped the tyres, put the pump away, started to shut the garage door.... And remembered I didn't have any repair kit or a pump on the bike. Oh, sod it. Take a gamble! It worked!
Just a short ride around Bourn and Kingston. In Kingston I saw some nice yellowhammers, goldfinches and a massive flock of Housemartins on the wing above a barn, twittering away.

Just an 11 mile ride to blow the cobwebs away. I'll be riding with young Charlie tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/664527848#kudos


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Aug 2016)

Nice evening mtb ride in and around Wakerley woods with son in law..
10 mile of dry trails...excellent ride..


----------



## Buck (5 Aug 2016)

Went out with Mrs Buck and Buck Jrs on Wednesday and after a nice picnic we headed up the side of Ladybower reservoir then a circuit around Derwent and Howden reservoirs.

The journey there was over The Strines - all nicely resurfaced - must pick up my courage and have a go sometime soon....anyway back to the ride...






Apart from one shower, a lovely bright day although the headwind was very strong and youngest Buck did find it hard going at times but fair play to him he kept going (OK a little help from me here and there!) Lots of other cyclist and walkers out enjoying the scenery as well.

You can see the swell on the reservoir in this picture









Overall 14 miles and 1448ft of climb.

And with that I have now done over 1000 miles so far this year  I might have to revise my target of 500 miles upwards a little!!






https://www.strava.com/activities/663269492


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Aug 2016)

A nice 20 miles yesterday morning, trying to ride at a slightly lower pace to gear up for a longer ride, so kept to a steady 14-15mph throughout. Usual sort of territory around Thorpe, Chertsey and Laleham.
Discovered a lack of food for dinner when I got home so popped to Sainsburys on the Brompton, find the S bag useful as a basket to put the bits in as I go round.
Day completed by commuting into w*rk for the first shift since returning from holiday, so 34 miles for the day all told, on 3 different bikes.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Aug 2016)

12 miles done today. Rather hot in the Sun I must say. Onto the b4404 over The river, up the lane that runs parallel to the A489. Then turning right onto the A489 and a long run back home. Total elevation was 270 metres.


----------



## Old jon (5 Aug 2016)

I pedalled away from home this morning with no clear idea of where I was going, the grey cell was probably asleep. Once I had ridden down Dewsbury Road and onto Jack Lane the decisions had been made, so onto the towpath I go, Viaduct Road and Cardigan Road and into Headingley. I had decided to ride along the A 660 all the way to Otley, it is quite a while since I descended Leeds Road.



A sandwich stop at the maypole while I gathered the motivation for climbing Pool Bank. Riding along the valley bottom road with a tailwind was pleasant, the village of Pool was as usual a bit trafficcy and then the hill. I still lack the lungs and the legs to ride it in one go, two stops on the way up. Will do better next time, I hope. Turn left at the Dyneley Arms, the filter road is still steep, and an all too short stretch of flat riding before turning right to pedal up the sharp rise into Old Bramhope. This road meanders along to the top of Cookridge, still lumpy in places. The long gentle drop from there through Lawnswood and Headingley feels like it has been properly earned, then home via Kirkstall and the towpath again to complete 29.1 bright and breezy miles.

A map of the proceedings, because Garmin can. And does.


----------



## booze and cake (5 Aug 2016)

Buck said:


> Went out with Mrs Buck and Buck Jrs on Wednesday and after a nice picnic we headed up the side of Ladybower reservoir then a circuit around Derwent and Howden reservoirs.
> 
> The journey there was over The Strines - all nicely resurfaced - must pick up my courage and have a go sometime soon....anyway back to the ride...
> 
> ...



Lovely pics. Wigtwizzle has been making me smile, got to be worth a visit surely?


----------



## Alex H (5 Aug 2016)

A bit cool this morning at 08:00 - 12°C, so a long sleeved jersey was in order , a lot of mist about and cloud - it is August isn't it?

After taking pictures of Stage 4 of the tour, I thought I'd return and have a go myself .

The long way round Saint Junien to avoid the awkward road 'features' and onto the road for Bellac. After Mortemart the road becomes this:






Very straight and up, down, up, down (6 times I think)

After Bellac, a town I think is still in the 1950's, there is a bypass, and the nice French Transport Department have provided a cycle path so that you don't have to mix it with those nasty cars and lorries on the roundabout.





I did, however, have to use the Route National for a few km until I could turn off. It was newly surfaced . I wasn't so impressed with the lorries though, but, it is the main route from the A20 motorway to Poitiers. After leaving the wonderful surface and getting back to the carp, I arrived at the village of Droux, which was on the route of Stage 4. A quick stop at the church to check the map and have an apple. 





Followed the route, up the Col de Maison Neuve (4th cat climb), which was not too difficult and I am happy to say completed without the aid of my granny gears . After reaching the spot where I had been taking photos, I remembered seeing an odd structure over the fields.






It is a Buddhist monastery and here is the big fellow in the garden enjoying the sun.






This is the hill down after the climb up. I have no idea what it means - steep? very steep?






About a km further on I reached the village of Rancon, which is the proud owner of a Lanterne des Mortes. This one is not in the cemetery for some reason, which make it even more curious.






From here it was on to Nantiat, where I had lunch in a bus shelter, being the only place available with a seat 





Onwards to Cieux, where I stopped again overlooking the lake - it's a lot bigger than this photo, the camera can't cope.





Finally back home via Oradour-sur-Glane and Saint Junien - here is the route






108.5km in 5hrs 15 min

1509m of ascent 

The funny thing is, according to Plotaroute, the steepest hill on that route is the one coming up from the Vienne, about 2km from my house!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Aug 2016)

Supposed to be tapering off, did perhaps a little more than I should have.

After Tite Hill twice, did Priest Hill twice, Crimp Hill, and Prune Hill. The did a loop via Cranbourne, back via Callow Hill.

Nice weather, perhaps a little carried away.

34.81 miles @ 14.9 mph. Slow but because there was 1913 feet of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/665250555


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2016)

First ride didn't go to plan. I was supposed to be accompanying Mrs W to her mother's before going on a bit further. Instead I found myself fixing a brand new chain which had sheared open, fortunately just before a hill and only a quarter mile after a park bench which provided a decent substitute bike stand. Thank goodness for multitools with chain tools and for quick links - but dock me a mark for joining it without checking that the chain was through the front derailleur.... Whoever posted a link to CTC advice on how to use a chain wheel and a heavy object to open a quick link - thank you. I didn't expect to need the information so soon.

My second ride, a simple commute across London, was much more straightforward.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Aug 2016)

A lovely gentle 44 miler here today into the rolling Suffolk/ Cambs border country then onto the fens.






The view to the fens from the hills near Great Wilbraham.






On past the big wind farm.






On past Brinkley and Into Suffolk, a nice quiet spot for a break.






Through Kirtling, Upend and Ashley, I was briefly back in Cambs then the road I was on formed the border. The view from the hill was good today- I could see well into Norfolk. Then on down the hill to Moulton, through Kennet and Chippenham Park.






Back in Cambs, the road into Snailwell. Back then again into Suffolk at Landwade to take the bridleway to Burwell.






It's a nice route if a little lumpy from all the horses. It was goodbye to Suffolk for the last time at this point and out onto Burwell Fen.






Burwell Fen and a final stop for a cuppa. I was watching a hobby hunting dragonflies when 3 large birds caught my eye in the distance. At first I thought- herons but they were too big and wrong shape. They were cranes! Looked like two adults and a young'un. My first UK wild crane sighting ever. Topped a lovely ride before the final 6 mile saunter home.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2016)

I worked late on Wednesday, as a result I was off like a shot at 1.30 this afternoon!
Charlie eventually turned up and we set off toward Knapwell. The last weather forecast I saw said 9mph winds, I'm not so sure about that. More like 20 in places.
Up over the hill after Elsworth, then on to Hilton. From Hilton we had some stern headwinds to contend with, poor old (young) Charlie dropped off, I waited at the top of the hill in Graveley.






We found our way to Waresley, stopping for a brew at the garden centre in the sunshine. We then rode down to Gamlingay before hitting Charlie with a few cheeky slopes before we reached The Gransdens.
Home via Bourn and Toft. From Toft to Hardwick his battery went flat, even so, he said he had a great time. Me too!

Charlie had ridden 13 miles to get to my house, I'd ridden about the same on my commute. Plus 37 on our ride together, that's 50 each for the day.


https://www.strava.com/activities/665529096


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Aug 2016)

13 miles +635ft Avg 15mph 51 mins


What should have been a nice easy short evening ride with a buddy was ruined by screaming abuse and later a near death experience.

Turns out that Friday evening rides round here aren't a wise move. Sigh.


----------



## gbb (5 Aug 2016)

while in a hotel, trying to at least burn off some of the excess calories I'm taking in with a half hour on the gym cycling machines every other day at least.
I'd do longer...but the sweat just pours out of you with having to wear a t shirt, absolutely drenched afterwards, so much so I'm walking up 9 stories of stairs afterwards to avoid getting in the lifts soaking wet. The walking up leaves.me more breathless than the cycling...strewth.
All in the name of maintaining fragile fitness....


----------



## Donger (5 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> 13 miles +635ft Avg 15mph 51 mins
> 
> 
> What should have been a nice easy short evening ride with a buddy was ruined by screaming abuse and later a near death experience.
> ...



Blimey! Sorry to hear that. Where exactly is "round here"?


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> 13 miles +635ft Avg 15mph 51 mins
> 
> 
> What should have been a nice easy short evening ride with a buddy was ruined by screaming abuse and later a near death experience.
> ...


 
Liked for the ride. I presume not you screaming abuse, or maybe you were later..


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Aug 2016)

Donger said:


> Blimey! Sorry to hear that. Where exactly is "round here"?



Biggin Hill and surrounds. We've done plenty of evening rides, but last night wasn't a good one and we were only out for fifty minutes. Lots of boy racers too.

It was one of those stupid overtakes into on coming traffic on a narrow country lane that prompted my post. I was paralysed with fear as I saw it unfold around my mate - I couldn't warn him without putting him in further danger. I have no idea how it did not end in twisted metal and shattered glass. 

But it didn't, thankfully.

It's the second time I've had a front row seat as a mates life is put in serious danger because of a bad driver. I really don't like it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Aug 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> 13 miles +635ft Avg 15mph 51 mins
> 
> 
> What should have been a nice easy short evening ride with a buddy was ruined by screaming abuse and later a near death experience.
> ...





Tin Pot said:


> Biggin Hill and surrounds. We've done plenty of evening rides, but last night wasn't a good one and we were only out for fifty minutes. Lots of boy racers too.
> 
> It was one of those stupid overtakes into on coming traffic on a narrow country lane that prompted my post. I was paralysed with fear as I saw it unfold around my mate - I couldn't warn him without putting him in further danger. I have no idea how it did not end in twisted metal and shattered glass.
> 
> ...


I'll give a like for telling us about it but  for the incident. Overtakes into the face of oncoming traffic seem to be becoming more common in my perception (when I'm on the bike or in the car). What is wrong with people?


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2016)

@Tin Pot 
I am always wary of a leisure ride at commute time, especially through the lanes. It was in the back of my mind yesterday, but we were lucky.

They're all winkers!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2016)

Not the best ride for some strange reason and i cant tell you why this mornings ride was like that

Added 11 miles of new to me roads to a loop i already use just to give it some variety , nice roads to ride on .

Bike went well just couldnt get a going in a nice way , very strange but there you go , i stayed with it .

Once home checked saddle height and saddle angle both miles out for some reason so might explain some of it who knows


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2016)

I tend to get off the main roads asap.specially now during the school holidays. Lots of drivers come.for the holiday.and they are not the best drivers it has to be said. Thank god they never wander down the narrow lanes.


----------



## gaz71 (6 Aug 2016)

Ive just got back from a 21 mile ride( with some company for a change).Started at Kingston bridge,then down to Hampton Court,onto Walton,back through Moseley,then up to Esher,down to Surbiton then Kingston,back to Hampton Court,through Bushy Park then home to Teddington.Had a great time,hopefully do something simular tomorrow.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Aug 2016)

Short utility ride, found the perfect place to lock up matching yesterday's mood 







(Don't worry, it was only there for five minutes.)


----------



## gavgav (6 Aug 2016)

A rubbish week of stress on a number of fronts meant a much needed ride in the sunshine this morning.

Went for a fairly hilly one, out through the estate and onto the horrid short section of A458 before turning onto the lanes to Berrington and Cound. Up the fairly steep climb on Kenley Bank and then a pause on one of my favourite benches for a drink and chocolate stop.





A bit more climbing and then steep descent around to Harnage, before more downhill to Coundmoor and back into Cound.

Decided to take the narrow lane up to Acton Pigott, instead of re-tracing my steps and I'd forgotten how much it climbs up to Acton Burnell.

Nice quick section to Pitchford, before a climb to Cantlop and Betton abbots and home along the bumpy temporary surface.

24.7 miles and 1205ft of climbing. Could have happily stayed out longer, but needed to be back to get lunch for dad before we go to the first football match of the season later on.

Needed that!


----------



## Mrs M (6 Aug 2016)

Lovely day today so set off on the Pashley 
Really enjoyed toddling along with the sun on my back and listening to the lovely "chugging" sound the bike makes, almost like a little engine (sometimes wish it was ).
Saw a family out for a bike ride and passed 2 roadies 
Feel very lucky to be able to ride on quietish roads with nice scenery.


----------



## Fnaar (6 Aug 2016)

Leith Hill, White Downs Lane, Ranmore Common and Box Hill with CCers @Tim Hall , @Bollo and @Shadow.
Perfect conditions and a lovely cycle ride.  Stopped at the bike shop/cafe in Box Hill Village, a place which I'm happy to recommend. Started and finished at Ockley Station.
Squillions of cyclists, and more traffic than I'm used to, but it's lovely cycling country.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2016)

Cracking ride today. Left the house at just gone 6:30, already sunny and warm and very little wind. Hardly any traffic about for the whole ride but plenty of cyclists out, same as last week a whole range of people and bikes.
There appears to be more women cyclists out and about lately, no idea if this is true or I'm just becoming more observant.

Anyway, onto the ride, I've had a lazy week with the miles this week, but I knew I would be out today so didn't feel too guilty. Did a couple of nice climbs today, Neville Holt which is 273 feet of climbing in less than a mile  (a mountain for a hill hater like myself) then I did Gumley which is a much more relaxed 136 feet in just over half a mile. Neville Holt done circa 40 miles into the ride and Gumley circa 50 miles.

Heading from Medbourne (just after doing Neville Holt) I have a couple of bikes come by me so I sit on their wheels and have a few easy miles 

One of them was so much better than the other that he kept dropping him, I offered to drag him back up and off I went, caught the other rider up and looked back and the lad was a fair way behind, oops!

No cafe stop this week, but I did stop next to the duck pond in Fleckney to have cheese and onion pasty at around 60 miles.

By the time I got home I'd done 107 miles at an average 16.8mph, which I was surprised at as it was quite a hilly ride and I didn't push it at all, those few mile with the faster bloke must have really helped.

I need to cut the grass but think I might opt for some beer and watch a bit of the Olympic road race instead

https://www.strava.com/activities/666370917


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Aug 2016)

Cycling has taken a bit of a back seat at the moment as I'm looking to move house in the near future so hopefully, fingers crossed, my rides will soon have a new start & finish point.

Starting a little later than anticipated, todays sortie was my plan B for this very eventuality as plan A was a little longer & I needed to get back so into the Test Valley it was on a pleasant August morning, although there still seemed to be a fresh breeze coming from somewhere.

There were plenty of cyclists about, both weekend warriors & families, as I made my way out of the forest & onto Braishfield, Kings Somborne & Stockbridge on quiet roads & country lanes, some in better condition than others although thankfully all obviously dry.

Lunch was taken 25 miles in & I headed back on a slightly different route to normal, via West Tytherley, West Dean & Whaddon to Downton, just to check out routes in case I get the house I want. (although I may need to find a way round the short, sharp 11% hill just before Downton!!)

62.6 miles in all so Augusts metric ton is done & dusted nice & early.

https://www.strava.com/activities/666403789


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Aug 2016)

What a warm one...Waverley woods ...I think I got close to Overheat. .
I think I need to get a better vented lid for the hot days..the urge lids are a bit too warm..
Very similar route to Thursday night ride as everywhere is dry so it's a nice ride ..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Aug 2016)

Legs were still a bit stiff but I joined the gang for the Saturday ride. Sara P, Peter T, Mark L and me in the Green with Julian H and Margaret P-R in Upton. We took the standard run down through the Castlemorton Lanes for Hethelpit X and the loop around Upleadon for Newent. My phone rang so I had about an hour to get back. My niece from New Zealand was visiting. So I couldn't stop at the cafe and took the shortest run back by The Scarr and Redmarley D'Abitot. I put the chain up on the big ring and ignored the complaints from my legs. I got back in time and had a lovely if short time with my niece. Good stuff.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Aug 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/666778681/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1470506183

Today's Skyride Social. I had to abandon the idea of going down to Portsmouth, to watch the end of the Olympic road race on the big screen, because my left hamstring locked solid 10 miles in. It's annoying, but I'm not risking a big injury. Anyway, it was a nice day, and I'm watching the race at home.












Lovely, all things considered.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Aug 2016)

When you've only got an 8 mile commute home on a Saturday morning after a 12hour night shift, the best thing to do is extend it, yes? Lovely morning, so left the airport and headed out through Poyle, Datchet and into Eton, before crossing the Thames and popping up past HRH's castle. Feeling rather tired at this point, so thankful for the relatively flat remainder of the ride. Home on 19.7 miles, bed at 9, up at 4:30. Maybe the same tomorrow morning...


----------



## BSRU (6 Aug 2016)

Got out for a good 112km ride yesterday with 1,100 metres of going up.
Unfortunately the ride was spoilt by Wiltshire county council.

After 88km as I was about to turn into a lovely 10km section of tarmac, to my horror I saw the signs warning of skid risk and maximum speed 20mph.
No, they've only gone and "dressed" the lovely tarmac, very recently by the number sections of deep gravel.

So 10km of riding very slowly and carefully, what a stupid time of year to do it when cyclists would be using the country lanes to avoid the main roads.
No chance of escape as all the country lanes have been done, so I will have to completely avoid the area for a while.
Thankfully my Shand frame is protected by helicopter tape.

Not what I wanted to see.





Good to see three riders tackling Hackpen Hill, just been up it myself and just going back down to return to my route.











To aid my recovery and disappointment of the loss of beautiful tarmacked country lanes I ate a large piece of cherry madeira cake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2016)

7.2 miles today, trying out the single speed. Great second act for and old (1972) Raleigh/Carlton Grand Prix. It's light, maneuverable,(just shy of squirrely) and durable. A few other riders, but mostly runners out there in the time I was riding.
82 F
27C
Winds N9
Relative humidity 49%
Barometer 30.01
Partly Cloudy


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Aug 2016)

Yesterday was now or never for my long-planned double imperial century attempt. It was my last chance to take advantage of the miles I did in July.

I set out at 3:45 am and headed south. Prime fox time in SE London. "Morning Foxy!". Over the North Downs, a bit chilly. To Lingfield, then headed east via Tonbridge, watching the changes as the sun came up, just like a solo FNRttC.

Most of the ride I was a bit of a slave to the GPS. Unlike my normal riding, I couldn't afford to just tootle along saying "hello sky, hello trees" as I would slow down and the whole thing would take forever. I had to concentrate on keeping the pace up. I would watch my overall average dropping during every stop, and cut the stop short to keep it above 20km/h. Then work on building it up again for the next stop. A bit of a soulless way to ride, but it worked. First and second 100ks were both under 5 hours. The third one ... well, things were getting difficult then.

I did a short off-road section near Hythe on the Royal Military Canal and headed back west along the coast via New Romney, where I did a 10k inland circuit to build mileage. New Romney is a very smelly place. I don't know what it is that it smells of, but it's horrible.

On to Camber, via Dungeness. Windy and exposed and hard work. I was hoping to bump into the CC massive on their Cinqe Ports ride. As I struggled through the wind I dreamed of @ianrauk and @martint235 appearing from nowhere to give me a tow. But it was not to be. Bag of chips at Camber at about 1:15. 200k done.

Things started to fall apart a bit at about 275k. I was really struggling by 300k and was worried that my planned route would actually be too long, due to some unscheduled diversions. I had a long sit down by the duck pond at Four Elms, a favourite stopping point for me, gave myself a talking to, did some replanning and ate and drank. It's amazing what a good rest and some positive thinking will do. I was completely(ish) recovered. Up and over the Greensand Ridge by Chartwell, Up the North Downs. Hills no problem.

Back through suburban London just as the foxes were coming out to play again. They lined streets and applauded me. Or perhaps I was hallucinating.

Total 334km (207 mi) in 17hr 15min I was less than pleased to discover that my Garmin had failed to record the first 83km 

Edit. In fairess to my Garmin. It had not failed to record the whole ride at all. But because the ride was long, it had shoved the first 83k's worth of data points into an archive file. It took me a while to figure that out. Here's the whole ride

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10396071


----------



## martint235 (7 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yesterday was now or never for my long-planned double imperial century attempt. It was my last chance to take advantage of the miles I did in July.
> 
> I set out at 3:45 am and headed south. Prime fox time in SE London. "Morning Foxy!". Over the North Downs, a bit chilly. To Lingfield, then headed east via Tonbridge, watching the changes as the sun came up, just like a solo FNRttC.
> 
> ...


Fantastic achievement (although I'm a bit wary of being dreamt of ). You were not far in front of the Cinque ride by the sounds of it, I left them about 1.15 just outside Lydd


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2016)

Amazing effort @Dogtrousers . Well done.
The smell in New Romney... Jebus it was horrid wasn't it.
We arrived at Camber at approx 1.30pm, so not too far behind you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Aug 2016)

17 hrs !!!!!! Bloody hell..well done


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2016)

Fantastic well done. That is something only ever achieved in my dreams.

Really can't see me ever getting past 100 at times. Getting back up to 70 seems impossible but I agree with the giving yourself a good talking to routine.


Edit. The smell I was informed was pig manure, bloody awful and bloody inconsiderate to pick yesterday to spread it.
Don't they know who we are ?!!


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2016)

Rosliston the destination, 59 miles the journey, warm sunny and blowing a hoolie this morning making for a slow hard ride. on the way back I found myself having to overtake a horse and cart, something that is rare and unusual, apart from that and the wind it was a routine ride.


----------



## Old jon (7 Aug 2016)

A breezy morning here in Leeds, might as well take advantage of it while it is blowing. So, cross the river at Crown Point Bridge after the wander around Holbeck, once past the bus station and along Regent Street, there is the tailwind. Great stuff. All the way up to the clock at Oakwood and on to the top of Boot Hill that breeze was doing wonderfully well. At the crest I decided to continue along the A 58 to Collingham, just because I had not ridden that road in that direction for a while. After Collingham, turn right onto Wattle Syke and I have just discovered the need for a collective noun for a bunch of roundabouts. Hmmm, a tarmac? A panic? Anyway, from that to Boston Spa, all the way through the village to the final turn off for Clifford and on to Bramham. Cross the A 1(M) and keep going in the direction of Thorner. Turn right at the junction before the dip and pedal along to Milner Lane and turn left.



Turn right for Scarcroft at one of the many Thorner Lanes that infest the area, which reaches the A 58 at Scarcroft. So turn left and ride on for the reward of a buzz down Boot Hill and completing 31 miles for the ride by the time I returned home. Quite a large number of cyclists seen today, a large ( six or eight ) stationary bunch at the south end of Crown Point Road, who said they were fine and possibly ten couples, or the same couple ten times seen at various points around the journey.

And, for no change at all, the map.


----------



## Donger (7 Aug 2016)

My ride yesterday: Time for my August effort for the Metric Century a Month Challenge, so off to Tewkesbury for the day with my audaxing buddy @jembullo. Glorious sunshine, great company, wonderful views. This was what audaxing is all about. At the first stop (Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle), Jem got this picture of me - for once not looking stern:




After a gentle first leg to Much Marcle came the climbing leg of the ride, up into the Forest of Dean via Mitcheldean and Littledean before dropping down through the woods to the Dean Heritage Centre. Nothing too steep, and glorious views on the way: 




I've often wanted to stop here (on the way up to Littledean) to take a picture, but felt compelled to keep up with others. Jem is a relaxed rider like me, and didn't mind the occasional stop for a photo opp:




The second control point was at the Dean Heritage Centre cafe near Soudley. I had the world's most eagerly awaited and best pot of tea, together with a piece of shortbread of spectacular awfulness (or it could have been very slightly sweetened, compressed wood cat litter) that dissolved into dry flavourless crumbs that sucked all the moisture out of your mouth as soon as you started to chew it.




While we were there, my friend and work colleague Lennie (who first got me into audaxing several years ago) showed up on a ride out from Gloucester:




Made it back for beers on the lawn at the Royal Hop Pole pub at Tewkesbury via a long (43km) but mercifully flat third and final leg in hot sunshine, but with just enough of a cooling breeze to make it pleasant. Officially completed the 108km in 6 hours 40, but that included two relaxing cafe breaks. After the finish, we picked our way back to the car through the back streets of Tewkesbury:




Another superb Tewkesbury-based audax organised by Mark Rigby of the Black Sheep Cycling Club. Over the years, he has surely found all the quietest, most picturesque lanes in all of Gloucestershire, Worcestershire and Herefordshire, and this was no exception. A great day out. 67.7 miles in all.
Enjoy your rides everyone.


----------



## srw (7 Aug 2016)

I'm not sure it's supposed to look like that. 15 miles into a 50 mile planned route and I'm waiting for a lift home. Frustrating, as I am feeling quite up for it, despite the gusty winds.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2016)

Today target was August 100km ride and to reccee a route for a CC ride I'm organising in Sept. So set of in sunny but windy conditions riding to ride meet point at Market Bosworth . Anstey ,Newtown Linford, Markfield, and Market Bosworth headwind most off the way . Stopped at the car park to reset my strava and pulled up near 2 other riders who were chatting away when I heard forum ride and cycle chat  mentioned looked up and I thought I now who that is (seen photos on Strava ) so I walked up to him put my hand out and said Carl ( @Lilliburlero ) looked little startled until I introduced myself after we both got over the shock of such an amazing coincidence we had a nice chat . We set off on soon parted company I set off on the first part of the loop I had previously riden though Sutton Cheney ,Dadlington ,Stoke Golding ,Fenny Drayton ,Atterton ,Witherley and Ratcliffe Culey .This is were I headed out on some new roads to me had studied the map last night and had a crib sheet so off exploring .Pinwall ,Warton ,Austrey ,Orton on the hill and Twycross for a coffee stop . Really needed a bit of fuel so a coke and ham sandwich while chatting to other cyclist sitting in the sun .So refreshed back to Market Bosworth via Snarestone ,Newton Burgoland ,Odestone, Carlton and back to the start point .So checked the milage need 18 miles for the metric century . So extended route home via Bagworth ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey still a bit short so out to Thurcaston ,Cropston and Home . 66.8 miles in the bag really enjoyed the new roads just a bit to windy to be perfect last 5 miles were a real struggle . Can recommend the cafe Sweat tests in Twycross even offer to fill my water bottle without me asking .Still can't believe I bumped into @Lilliburlero what's the odds on both of us stopped at the same place at the same time when we live 20 miles apart ​


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today target was August 100km ride and to reccee a route for a CC ride I'm organising in Sept. So set of in sunny but windy conditions riding to ride meet point at Market Bosworth . Anstey ,Newtown Linford, Markfield, and Market Bosworth headwind most off the way . Stopped at the car park to reset my strava and pulled up near 2 other riders who were chatting away when I heard forum ride and cycle chat  mentioned looked up and I thought I now who that is (seen photos on Strava ) so I walked up to him put my hand out and said Carl ( @Lilliburlero ) looked little startled until I introduced myself after we both got over the shock of such an amazing coincidence we had a nice chat . We set off on soon parted company I set off on the first part of the loop I had previously riden though Sutton Cheney ,Dadlington ,Stoke Golding ,Fenny Drayton ,Atterton ,Witherley and Ratcliffe Culey .This is were I headed out on some new roads to me had studied the map last night and had a crib sheet so off exploring .Pinwall ,Warton ,Austrey ,Orton on the hill and Twycross for a coffee stop . Really needed a bit of fuel so a coke and ham sandwich while chatting to other cyclist sitting in the sun .So refreshed back to Market Bosworth via Snarestone ,Newton Burgoland ,Odestone, Carlton and back to the start point .So checked the milage need 18 miles for the metric century . So extended route home via Bagworth ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey still a bit short so out to Thurcaston ,Cropston and Home . 66.8 miles in the bag really enjoyed the new roads just a bit to windy to be perfect last 5 miles were a real struggle . Can recommend the cafe Sweat tests in Twycross even offer to fill my water bottle without me asking .Still can't believe I bumped into @Lilliburlero what's the odds on both of us stopped at the same place at the same time when we live 20 miles apart ​



I'm hoping to get out that way sometime during the week.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm hoping to get out that way sometime during the week.


Now your becoming a cafe stopper I used my treat cafe Burton rd Twycross on A444 on left just after island in a complex that sells posh sheds ( log cabin summer houses ) very nice


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2016)

Two rides to report, so I'll get started on yesterdays ride first...

Needed to be at the station for the 10.53am, so set the alarm early to get in a ride beforehand.
Anyway, got out later than planned and thought I'd best get a wiggle on if I was going to squeeze in the metric half century I'd been thinking about.

So, quick warm up on local roads and then Leeds Road up to Scholes, right at the Coronation Tree and the short climb followed by the descent into Barwick, where I hooked a right down Long Lane to Garforth. On the A642 back up to the M1 roundabout where a motorcycling muppet decided he didn't like me taking the lane and passed far too closely (race replica bike, matching race replica leathers and helmet - all the gear, no idea) and on towards Aberford, where I became aware of another bike tucked in behind me. Yes, me! 
Anyhow, as soon as we turned off the main road for the run into Aberford he pulled alongside and we had a bit of a chat - turns he was out on a short 9-mile loop and was just waiting for a suitable place to pass (the A642 is a horrible bit of road at time). We wished each other a good ride as he accelerated off. I tried to keep up and failed  but at least I might have managed to set off the "Slow Down" sign entering the village...
Left and the climb up to Lotherton Hall, then Copley Lane and on to Saxton, heading out to Barkston Ash from there and down Common Lane to Church Fenton.
Straight up past the airfield gates (Buck Lane?) towards Ulleskelf, (signs up warning this road will be closed for 2 days from 10/08) and up and over the railway line and the long slog up Raw Lane back to the A162.
Right at the end and along, then down the hill taking the turn into Stutton, before the Garnet Lane climb and over the A64 and on to Toulston Lane towards Bramham.
I was becoming increasingly aware of the time at this point - I could see I'd have to get a wriggle on, so it was head down and the most direct route home now.
Over the A1(M) bridge and straight on Thorner Rd, through Wothersome dip and the grind to the top of Church Hill, before plunging down into Thorner, along Main Street and then the inevitable climb up Van Zyl Hill, which wasn't as bad as I'd been expecting.
Then Skeltons Lane, Coal Road and local roads to home, leaving me just enough time for a quick shower and change before heading out and getting to the station with 10 minutes to spare. Naturally the train was delayed...

*32.30 miles* (51.98km) in *2h 7m* at an average of *15.2mph*, with *1,443ft* climbed. That's a good average speed for me and I also set a new 'fastest 40km' of 1h 34m (15.7mph), so perhaps I need to put myself under pressure a bit more often  Great day to be out cycling, lots of others out doing the same and, apart from the Marc Marquez wannabe, barely a numpty on the roads.

The only downside is that pushing on meant that there was no time for photos, but here is a map:


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Two rides to report, so I'll get started on yesterdays ride first...
> 
> Needed to be at the station for the 10.53am, so set the alarm early to get in a ride beforehand.
> Anyway, got out later than planned and thought I'd best get a wiggle on if I was going to squeeze in the metric half century I'd been thinking about.
> ...


And did you slow down ? you Hooligan


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today target was August 100km ride and to reccee a route for a CC ride I'm organising in Sept. So set of in sunny but windy conditions riding to ride meet point at Market Bosworth . Anstey ,Newtown Linford, Markfield, and Market Bosworth headwind most off the way . Stopped at the car park to reset my strava and pulled up near 2 other riders who were chatting away when I heard forum ride and cycle chat  mentioned looked up and I thought I now who that is (seen photos on Strava ) so I walked up to him put my hand out and said Carl ( @Lilliburlero ) looked little startled until I introduced myself after we both got over the shock of such an amazing coincidence we had a nice chat . We set off on soon parted company I set off on the first part of the loop I had previously riden though Sutton Cheney ,Dadlington ,Stoke Golding ,Fenny Drayton ,Atterton ,Witherley and Ratcliffe Culey .This is were I headed out on some new roads to me had studied the map last night and had a crib sheet so off exploring .Pinwall ,Warton ,Austrey ,Orton on the hill and Twycross for a coffee stop . Really needed a bit of fuel so a coke and ham sandwich while chatting to other cyclist sitting in the sun .So refreshed back to Market Bosworth via Snarestone ,Newton Burgoland ,Odestone, Carlton and back to the start point .So checked the milage need 18 miles for the metric century . So extended route home via Bagworth ,Thornton ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey still a bit short so out to Thurcaston ,Cropston and Home . 66.8 miles in the bag really enjoyed the new roads just a bit to windy to be perfect last 5 miles were a real struggle . Can recommend the cafe Sweat tests in Twycross even offer to fill my water bottle without me asking .Still can't believe I bumped into @Lilliburlero what's the odds on both of us stopped at the same place at the same time when we live 20 miles apart ​



Nice miles @13 rider and it was great meeting you at last. I`m still in shock  it was a 1 in a million chance meeting . Looking forward to riding with you on the forum ride in a few weeks time 

I popped a 60km`er in with my mate today at a decent pace considering the windy conditions (61.8 km @29.1 kmph). I must admit that my mate Paul brings the best out of my legs


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> And did you slow down ? you Hooligan



I only said I _might_ have set it off....


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Aug 2016)

Up late this morning after returning home from my thespian exploits at 1 in the morning. A bit of gardening and bike cleaning, plus some lethargy!
It must have been gone 3 by the time I got my arse into gear. It's sunny and windy here today, so I put some sun cream on my face.

The hill down into Bourn past the Lalbagh curry house was interesting. Blinding sun, a screaming head wind and plenty of potholes to contend with. Not the ideal time for a winged critter to glue itself to the bridge of my nose! I couldn't let go of the bars, but the little bugger, pressed against my nose was wiggling and flapping, but not getting anywhere. After a bit of nose scrunching and head waggling it was free. I must have looked a complete tit! (As ever)

Along the Old Wimpole ridge road I had a bit of a tail wind. It's very narrow, I wish oncoming cars would alter their speed as they approach.






On to Orwell and I just about had enough road to reach 30 mph on the flat, just!
Barrington was looking splendid and well heeled as ever. Lazy Gits drinking in the sunshine at the pub.

The only thing rough in the village is the road surface!












Then came Barrington Hill, the longer, opposite of Chapel Hill. Not been this way for a while. Very nice it was too.
I then elected to lengthen the ride and sample a bit more headwind by going through Harlton, Eversdens and Kingston, before being slightly assisted up the hill from Toft. 25 breezy, warm miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/667915219


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2016)

Right, todays report now...

Out quite late for me, just before 10 and the first thing I noticed was how windy it was. And not just ordinary windy, but really blustery with it changing direction a lot.
Anyhow, i was up and out, so off I went.
Onto Coal Road first and then skeltons Lane where I got a decent wriggle on, before heading down the hill into Thorner (road surface is still as lumpy as ever...), through the village and out up the hill onto Milner Lane, riding along the ridge to East Rigton before picking up Bramham Lane for a lovely ride between the hedgerows offering a decent amount of shelter from the wind. Eventually climbed back up to Thorner Lane and then headed for Bramham, getting a real wind assisted spurt of speed on through the dip (so much that I barely noticed the climb up the other side) and onto to Thorner Road, taking West Woods Road just before reaching Bramham. Now this was odd - heading north(ish)the wind was constantly switching between being in my face and a crosswind along here, despite the forecast direction of coming from WSW...
Anyhow, Wattlesyke roundabout reaching it was the normally rapid descent into Wetherby, still tempered by an unexpected headwind.
Into Wetherby itself and after a loop of the town, out on Horsefair and then over the A1(M) and on towards Thorp Arch.
At the turning I was now facing south and yet had a headwind again. Very odd weather...
A quick loop around to Walton and then down to the bridge over the River Wharf, where I stopped for a drink and a photo:




Back in the saddle and the climb up into Boston Spa, a wiggle through the village and then on to Clifford, before plunging down the hill to Bramham and climbing back up towards the A1(M) bridge, where I might have passed @Old jon taking 5 minutes at the end of Paradise Way? We both said hello anyway! 
Over the bridge and the climb (into the wind again), before heading back up Thorner Lane, then Milner Lane and back into Thorner itself and back home the way I'd come, struggling down Main Street into quite a headwind, then up Van Zyl Hill, (slowly) along Skeltons Lane, Coal Road and local roads to home.

*28.18 miles* (45.35km) in *2hrs* dead, at an average of *14.1mph* with *1,519ft *climbed - although today was a lot harder work than yesterdays longer ride thanks to the wind, which never seemed to be able to make up it's mind where it was coming from, other than to be in my face far too much for my liking...





But a good ride, lots of other cyclists about and that's what counts.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Aug 2016)

Another long commute home today after a 12hr night shift, will I ever learn Same route as yesterday, plus a tiny bit more to make it more than 20 miles. It was proper windy this morning, and one of those 360 degree headwinds I just couldn't get away from. I did pause briefly for a photo on the bridge between Eton & Windsor





Very tired when I got home.
After a snooze I took the Brompton into Egham to watch the Egham Brass Band playing, and my lad playing in the Egham Youth Band, they're really rather good.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Aug 2016)

My Sportive today was the Haywards Heath Howler.
I booked this before Mum died so I did this ride in her Memory

It was certainly an epic ride
Look at the profile for a start




The bid spike in the middle was Ditchling Beacon, Some of the later hills weere in the Ashdown Forest
Went up Kidds Lane the slightly easier way (aka the Wall)
And look at those hillsafter the 80 mile mark where the last feed stop was.
Really had to dig deep.
Shut up legs and all that

E



Early part of the ride was very misty and Ditchling Beacon was in the clouds

Not much of the ride was on the flat
After about 11 the sun appeared
The part nearest Ditchling was as level as it got
Official distance 103 miles, ave speed 13.6 mph
For me amazing climbing 8652 feet
https://www.strava.com/activities/667980244/


----------



## Dark46 (7 Aug 2016)

Yep ive done it again ive type a load then accidently deleted the whole thing.

Well today was just over 45 miles today and my first ride with Stroud Valley Velos and it was a joy to ride. Plus my first ride with my new Giro Atmos 2 helmet.

I went with the chilled group as I rode over to Stroud from Gloucester to start the ride as the officail ride was only 25 miles and i just wanted to do more.

I went with @Frazzle, the only down side of the ride was the beginning was the headwind down the A38 on the way to Stroud. 

The group ride would have been perfect for @Donger as it was at his pace and there was plenty of chatter to be had along the ride , getting to know everyone on the ride while making sure everyone was ok as the group rode at the slowest persons pace.

The ride went the opposite way round to what I`m used but went throught Stonehouse, Haresfield,Hardwick on to the Elmore loop before stopping at Saul Junction to stop for coffee.
From here it was to Whitminster and Eastington and Frocester. From there it was a short ride to Cainscross where @Frazzle and I split from the grou to head home via Horsepools hill.

Down Horsepools it was the first time that I really tried going on the drops for any sort of period of time, I held off @Frazzle but to be honest I dont know how far behind he was before the decent.

So to sum up a great ride with a great bunch and i will be going again.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Aug 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/667897046/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1470584409

Skyride Local today. South Downs Experience.






The twice vandalised Zycling Zebra is back.





Some cows, and a windmill.





The posse.

A nice day for it too.


.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2016)

First decent ride I've managed to get out on for a while now, as 'stuff' has been getting in the way, unfortunately..

Never mind, today was a breezy ride westwards into the wind, hoping for more of a tailwind on the way home. I took the CX as I fancied some off road miles as well as some tarmac on the return leg. 











I rode past the Avon offices and up the track to the back end of Delapre Park before using the canal banks towards the M1, where I cut underneath it and up the flight of 12 or 13 locks.







_Wire people, beside the locks_

As Blisworth and Stoke Bruerne would be heaving on a sunny Sunday, I decided to explore the canal t'other way towards Nether Heyford and Weedon Bec. Some of it is quite lumpy and overgrown as it's not as well used as the main navigation areas, but still rideable, albeit with a few scratches and nettle bites.
Sitting on top of one of the canal boats I passed, I saw a chap dressed in a purple suite wearing a matching purple top hat. I said 'hello' as I pedalled past, expecting a 'Hey Nonny No' in return, but it was his good lady that replied as he sat deep in contemplation. I think it might have been Tom Bombadil. Who knows....

As I was getting a fair distance from home, I decided to find a lane or two back to civilization. The first lane zigzagged into Flore and the busy A45 so, after a few hundred yards, I used a quieter lane to the Bringtons and onto the Nobottle Road.

I had a lovely tailwind to blow me to Duston where I cut through a big new housing development around St Crispins old hospital, then onto the river and canal bank back homewards.






Back on 40 miles in lovely, but windy, weather. No cake or coffee stops this time, so I poured myself a pint in the garden before I dusted the CX down and swapped the tyres front to back to even out the wear that was starting to show.

https://www.strava.com/activities/667667411


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 138280
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's supposed to look like that. 15 miles into a 50 mile planned route and I'm waiting for a lift home. Frustrating, as I am feeling quite up for it, despite the gusty winds.


A 'like' but not a like, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2016)

7.2 miles again today, this time I've rehabbed and adjusted the old Cateye micro bike computer on my Trek 600, so Ii am more mindful of my speed as I go along. It seems to challenge and help me as I strive for a bit more speed. Pretty cycling weather, but only a few folks out there .
80F
27C
Winds NE7
Relative humidity51% 
Barometer 30.06
Partly cloudy


----------



## Alex H (8 Aug 2016)

Sunday's tandem ride was our longest so far - trying to build up the km slowly to aid Mrs H's recovery from hip-op 

The destination was the lake at Saint Mathieu, unbeknown to us though, was the fact it's one of the affected lakes in the Limousin that has a problem with Blue-Green Algae. Consequently there was very little water and even less people. A bit of a disaster for the campsite / gite complex and the guy that runs the summer cafe 







On the way back took this photo of the newly renovated chateau at Rochechouart - The exterior walls have been completey 'plastered'. 






Route






48km in 2 1/2 hours, 697m of climb


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Aug 2016)

Right,bit behind with this so a few to report.

Thursday was an in'n out commute with a headwind in and a cross wind back so one of those days when the pace doesn't seem to equal the effort,still good training ;

https://www.strava.com/activities/663916911

https://www.strava.com/activities/664581148

Friday was a really nice run up to Downham Mkt with the better half;bit grey and chilly early on but pleasant when the sun came out.
Fair bit of wildlife about;two deer frolicking in a field,a barn owl,cormorant,marsh harrier(we think),plenty of swans and swallows plus what looked like a Grebe.

Other half had had enough

https://www.strava.com/activities/665320768

Nice coffee and coffee and walnut cake at Charmed interiors cafe;








Bikes against a wall shot at Denver;







Saturday was the club run which was a bit of a blast with a few quick guys in the group so a brisk 73kms at a 31kmh average.

https://www.strava.com/activities/666334553

So a deserved long sit down after to watch the Olympic road race.


Back to the A10 grind today with a brisk cross/headwind again,not too busy for a Monday although there was a couple of close-ish passes.


https://www.strava.com/activities/668573037


North westerly tomorrow so will get the ss out tomorrow I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2016)

Still a bit blustery today in Leicester, so didn't want to do a long ride. I needed to go do some shopping so decided to jump on the Sirrus and go via the canal. Plan was to get on the canal in South Wigston and ride to Kilby Bridge and then go to the Sainsburys in Wigston. Total trip would be circa 8 or 9 miles.

Anyway set off for South Wigston and detour instead to near the Leicester City stadium and get on the canal there. Ride along the canal was cracking, protected from the wind and the towpath just rough enough for me to have to take my time without going stupidly slow. In fact I was enjoying it that much that when I got to Kilby Bridge I carried on along the canal to Newton Harcourt and went to the Sainsburys in Oadby.. Ended up doing 9 miles on the canal and 21 miles in total.

I even stopped along the canal to take a couple of snaps.











https://www.strava.com/activities/668759151


----------



## Big Andy (8 Aug 2016)

Having a lunchtime ride out today. Currently at the Yorkshire Sculpture Park for coffee and cake!


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Edit. The smell I was informed was pig manure, bloody awful and bloody inconsiderate to pick yesterday to spread it.
> Don't they know who we are ?!!


I've just been in touch with my sister who worked in New Romney in the 80s. _"I don't remember the smell. I do remember people would walk sheep on leads. It was a little strange."_


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just been in touch with my sister who worked in New Romney in the 80s. _"I don't remember the smell. I do remember people would walk sheep on leads. It was a little strange."_


I will let @Stephen Piper answer that one as he is local to the area.

For what it's worth I have seen stranger things being lead round in central London so a sheep on a lead probably wouldn't make me look twice.


----------



## Aravis (8 Aug 2016)

I had a rare chance yesterday for a uni-directional ride, heading to Northamptonshire for a cricket festival adjacent to my in-laws' house. My wife and one daughter had travelled up a few days ago so there was a lift available for the return today.






https://www.strava.com/activities/667787226

Part of the deal was a day's ironing on Saturday when the weather was perfect and I'd rather have been out, but the men's Olympic road race was suitable compensation. I have to say that even with a strong and largely helpful wind, I much prefer a circular ride. The unfamiliarity of the finish may be part of the reason. As the profile shows, it was never arduous but it became a bit choppy towards the end. In contrast to returning home at the end of a ride, I never knew which way the tarmac would be sloping around the next corner!

I'd arranged for a bowl of water, a towel and my clothes to be left in my in-laws' garden. The outside tap was pretty welcome too. Then it was over to the cricket for the sort of tea that most here would approve of.

That was 124 miles for the second time in a week, on both occasions a smidgeon over the 200 kilometre mark - quite unplanned.


----------



## Big Andy (8 Aug 2016)

Well after my coffee and cake stop I continued and took a long way home via Denby Dale. Ended up doing a 30 miler. Was wondy out there but a most enjoyable ride.


----------



## Stephen Piper (8 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will let @Stephen Piper answer that one as he is local to the area.
> 
> For what it's worth I have seen stranger things being lead round in central London so a sheep on a lead probably wouldn't make me look twice.



Sheep on leads... it's not wales you know. Strange smells... it's the bloody countryside, bugger off back to the smoke to top up your carbon monoxide/particulate levels if you don't like it. But 'seriously' the pooey odour reminds me of a very strong plasticine smell and I'm transported back to primary school (a la recherche du temps perdue), making squidgy purpleybrown space rockets.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will let @Stephen Piper answer that one as he is local to the area.
> 
> For what it's worth I have seen stranger things being lead round in central London so a sheep on a lead probably wouldn't make me look twice.



Indeed, we have a chap near me who wanders around with a mid sized white bird of prey on his arm, an owl of some sort by the look of it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Indeed, we have a chap near me who wanders around with a mid sized white bird of prey on his arm, an owl of some sort by the look of it.


Understandable it's Dover nuff said


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Understandable it's Dover nuff said





Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't catch that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2016)




----------



## srw (8 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 138280
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's supposed to look like that. 15 miles into a 50 mile planned route and I'm waiting for a lift home. Frustrating, as I am feeling quite up for it, despite the gusty winds.


The bike shop replaced the chain without a quibble this morning. Good service. One of the shop staff told me that he'd broken four titanium frames while racing, but never a chain...


----------



## Donger (8 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Indeed, we have a chap near me who wanders around with a mid sized white bird of prey on his arm, an owl of some sort by the look of it.


You want to try Falmouth. Last time I was there I saw two kilted Scotsmen in the middle of town with ferret on a lead. A mate of mine says they are a fairly regular feature of the place.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Aug 2016)

There is a chap in Covent Garden that walks his ferret around on a lead. 

I nearly squashed it once with a car tyre


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is a chap in Covent Garden that walks his ferret around on a lead.
> 
> I nearly squashed it once with a car tyre



There is a chap in Covent Garden that is always carrying a car tyre around.

In case he gets dangerous, I take a ferret to defend myself.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Aug 2016)

This evenings ride was on the tandem. Not even 4 miles.
We went to Madingley roundabout and back...














10.5kg of plums was the total.
Jamtastic!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> This evenings ride was on the tandem. Not even 4 miles.
> We went to Madingley roundabout and back...
> View attachment 138479
> 
> ...


 
Gage plums lovely


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2016)

Stephen Piper said:


> Sheep on leads... it's not wales you know. Strange smells... it's the bloody countryside, bugger off back to the smoke to top up your carbon monoxide/particulate levels if you don't like it. But 'seriously' the pooey odour reminds me of a very strong plasticine smell and I'm transported back to primary school (a la recherche du temps perdue), making squidgy purpleybrown space rockets.


Remind me never to accept a _Madeline_ from you, under any circumstances, let alone savor it.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Aug 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is a chap in Covent Garden that walks his ferret around on a lead.
> 
> I nearly squashed it once with a car tyre


I used to see a ferret walker quite regularly as I drove past a newsagent near World's End. They move beautifully. My godson keeps them. They are lovely to handle and quite friendly. The problem is that, two hours later, you realise that you stink....like a ferret. Oh boy, the smell hangs about.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Aug 2016)

Aravis said:


> Part of the deal was a day's ironing on Saturday



What's ironing?


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Aug 2016)

Stonechat said:


> What's ironing?


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Aug 2016)

Nice but chilly ride in this morning on the Graham Weigh,mostly tail-ish wind although it was more west-north than the supposed north-west.

Headed up the A10 before turning of at Stretham(in to the wind a bit)to Wilburton and then down the Twenty pence to Cottenham and down through Histon and Impington.Over the A14 in to the City and detoured via Kings Hedges and Milton Road to head for the Espresso cafe for a beverage and toast.

Pretty quiet again and a nice tempo roll in;really like the Veloflexe Masters,really supple and forgiving for a 23c tyre although obviously helped by the smooth steel frame.Think I have the Weigh pretty well set-up now so just need to ride it lots now.

https://www.strava.com/activities/669677201

Another wall shot;


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Aug 2016)

Stonechat said:


> What's ironing?


It's a slow conversion from carbon fibre components to iron.


----------



## Old jon (9 Aug 2016)

A breeze boosted bicycle ride this morning, yet again. The jaunt through Holbeck and Hunslet to John O’ Gaunts and the drop past Woodlesford to ride the long way round through Oulton seemed to have a three quarter tailwind all the way.



Through Swillington to Garforth and up the cliff the wind was still being kind to me, in fact, all the way to Sherburn in Elmet, where I turned left on to Sir John’s Lane and the breeze became, um, noticeable. Cold Hill Lane and Copley Lane continue on to Lotherton Gates, turn right for Aberford and the up and downery through Barwick and Scholes, a short stretch of A 64 followed by the usual three lanes and the whizzz down Boot Hill and on to the Oakwood Clock. Across Leeds, with all the roadworks that seem more or less permanent these days, and back to my front door thirty four and a half miles after leaving it. Thoroughly enjoyable!

And a map, the fascination still lingers.






Not strictly relevant, but this arrived yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Aug 2016)

Old jon said:


> Not strictly relevant, but this arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 138650



What is it?


----------



## Old jon (9 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> What is it?



Its a pair of pliers from Portugal. With a bit added on.


----------



## galaxy (9 Aug 2016)

Rode out Sunday after work. 4 miles in this happened 
So today I treat myself to this 
Really happy so far. Need the front brake adjusted


----------



## iandg (9 Aug 2016)

A spin on the Cross-Check

https://www.strava.com/activities/670138418/


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Aug 2016)

Fancied a quick spin tonight, so headed out, I thought, into the wind. Ha ha. Decent pace out to Chertsey, Weybridge and across Walton Bridge, at which point I discovered I was heading home, into the wind Not to worry, all good exercise. Nice 17 miles done.
Oh, if you were one of the group of about 14 or so cyclists who passed me as I went over Chertsey Bridge without a call, and proceeded along the road varying between 1, 2, & 3 wide with no shortage of swerving about, then I believe nobber is the term. A great example of why cyclists get a bad name from motorists. Twats.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2016)

Stonechat said:


> What's ironing?


I'll ask MrsPete....


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2016)

Nice 27 mile solo ride tonight,first 12 Miles were either uphill or into the wind .

Good route taking in Orlingbury,Pytchley,Broughton,Loddington,Lamport ,Old,Hannington,Holcot,Sywell and home .

Bike was my red Ian May


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Aug 2016)

Another single speed commute today.

Chilly again but nice and sunny;was a bit late leaving so a straight run down the A10,still quiet apart from the nutcase who overtook the van that was passing me(obv paying attention).Luckily the van gave me plenty of room and a he gave the idiot a good blast of his horn.

Nice pace again and I think riding single speed is definately helping to train me in keeping a steady cadence and speed,must get a cadence sensor fitted to bear this out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/670881418


----------



## galaxy (10 Aug 2016)

I always found when i rode track on fixed wheel it helped my Time trial speed, mind you, that was 25 years ago.Lol


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2016)

I did a recce for a new route today for a club A ride that I'm leading on Sunday. An easy 32 miles. First time I've planned a route from scratch. There was just the end bit to the cafe that had roads I'd not cycled on before. The Kenyon Hall Farm cafe is lovely. 







The maize maze was popular. It had all home cooked food, a deli and a farm shop. I bought a pork pie for Mr K. 





I mostly used familiar roads but I was inspired to create this route after not paying attention once when I was cycling through Culcheth and ending up in Risley and Croft. When I came to save the route on the ride with gps app, I discovered that it doesn't automatically include it with cues, so this evening I have been successfully learning how to trace a ride which then creates a cue sheet. Hurrah! I was able to tweak it slightly to remove wrong turnings and reverse the direction of the last loop to change right turns across busy roads into left turns.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2016)

just a gentle 1.5 miles on the ladies Bromwich i have been working on then followed by same route on last nights R.E.W. Reynolds arrival both went well and felt good


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Aug 2016)

@Katherine 

I feel hungry now!


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Aug 2016)

Well bit of a rush this morning as I was a bit late up so quick coffee and toast(with home-made gooseberry jam),a faff with me contacts and then off out on the XLS.

Ended up being pretty persistent rain so glad I put on the Sportful Fiandre kit;certainly felt like a Flandrian day or even a Rio one although it was quite an enjoyable ride really.Got a bit damp but stayed comfortable and a nice pace in.

Took a bit longer but direct route to today via Twenty pemce rd and then through Landbeach over the A10 through Waterbeach and in to Cambridge via Fen Ditton and Barnwell rd to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/671985208


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @Katherine
> 
> I feel hungry now!


Actually, so did I whilst typing that! I went downstairs to set the alarm and ended up in the kitchen, settling for weetabix for ease and speed.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Aug 2016)

Yesterday - well recovered a few days since the hard Sunday Sportive

As that was 8600 feet of climbing, and last week had over 12000 feet of climbing, my legs demanded an easier ride

I laid off the intervals and hill reps and did a loop, up Holloway Hill in Chertsey through Chobham Common to Valley End, then back through Chobham and Ottershaw,

Legs felt better than expected but still need a few days to shake off the after effects of THAT ride

24.4 miles @ 17.0 mph, and 591 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/671039600


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2016)

Two rides yesterday.
The chaps wanted to meet at 14:30 for a pedal to Market Harborough but I'd promised my granddaughter that we would got for a ride around Lings Woods after lunch. Happily, the others were OK with postponing our start time to 15:30 






A bit of Off-Roading over the roots before stopping for a quick snack and a drink.





Just under 3 and a half miles. Top speed 12.8 mph, average 5.5 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Once home from this, I had half an hour or so to spare before heading off the The Windhover pub for the second ride.
It was an easy level ride with a bit of a breeze, but nothing too bothersome. Once through the tunnels, we had to bypass our usual coffee stop as it closes at 16:30 
Never mind, a few miles later and we were in Mkt. Harborough and treated ourselves to a bag of chips each..






On the way back down, we went onto the top of the tunnel entrance. Lovely architecture there, and access to the second tunnel entrance albeit gated off and unrideable.






I was a bit more sensible and walked up 

Back home, after splitting up with t'others at The Windhover, on 43 miles in decent weather before dusk set in. I'd taken lights for the tunnel, so it wouldn't have been a problem even if we'd been a bit later.

https://www.strava.com/activities/671505731


----------



## galaxy (11 Aug 2016)

Had a ride to Halfrauds to have the front brake adjusted. Then a 11 mile circuit home.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2016)

A variation of my usual thursday route today, 53 miles calling in at hatton Locks, not the nicest day for a bike ride, cool cloudy and windy, but it was a pleasant morning out. The only problem is that I broke my rear mudguard bracket on the way back, I think I will be using my ingenuity fixing it later.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Aug 2016)

Mrs 26 and I headed off into the lanes of Pembrokeshire. Nice and quiet despite it being the tourist season. We took an easterly run out crossing the spokes that Haverfordwest has "created". We had some little steep ups to begin with some of which Mrs 26 takes on foot. Around Lambston Mrs 26 had a flat. We'd pedalled by a hedge clipping spot and that was the result. Sorted we were about to go when I discovered my rear tyre had suffered too. As we continued the steep ones disappeared. No worries. The wind hindered at times but the high banks and hedges helped. Eventually we reached St David's and some welcome refreshments.

Our run back repeated some of the outward route but added in a couple of loops. The lane we chose from Middle Mill was a super one with grass growing up the centre. One knows the navigation is going well when such little used byways are traversed. Mrs 26 was a little confused when we went through Llandeloy again but soon we were heading for the coast at Newgale. Now we were climbing up and over the cliffs between Havens. At Little Haven (51 miles) Mrs 26 decided she would paddle in the sea so muggins was sent to fetch the car. No worries as it wasn't many miles (6).

Super ride out with my other half today. Nice meal in the pub with a couple of pints after sealed the deal.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Aug 2016)

Today my son and I cycled down the Peña Cabarga in Cantabria, then we turned around and cycled back up it. One of the finishing climbs of the Vuelta de Espana. I had a few breaks to admire the scenery.

The day before, the whole family cycled 8.5 miles around the Cabarceno wildlife park which also involved some very s



teep climbs. I towed my daughter on her tag along bike. 

This area is wonderful for cycling!


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Aug 2016)

Funny days riding, with 3 rides, on 3 different bike. Brompton to Sainsburys this morning as the quartermaster had forgotten to buy cornflakes and cheese yesterday. Extended the 3 mile direct route to 7 miles..
Afternoon utility ride to Staines to buy my lad a school bag and football socks.
Nice ride out tonight, one of my usual routes with some added not often ridden roads in reverse out Chobham, Lightwater way. Passed by a Twickenham CC chap at Foxhills, and found he was just finishing his TT effort. I believe it was the Hounslow & District Wheelers who run the event, quite a few cyclists waiting their turn. 25 miles on a very nice evening.
Back to the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Aug 2016)

Met up with 2 mates for some off pist mtb around Sherwood Pines..
14 miles and 90% off pist..excellent day ..warm and a nice breeze. .only downside is the 150 mile round trip which is 110 miles on the A1..so much bloody traffic..but 3 hrs driving in total so not a bad run..I may pop off for a beer..


----------



## galaxy (12 Aug 2016)

Rode to Halfrauds again. Mrs Galaxy wanted the woman's version of my Boardman and was picking it up. Then we rode for a cuppa n piece of cake


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Aug 2016)

An extended 15 mile commute to work this morning. Last month I managed my target of 1000km (20 miles/day), this month I'm trying for 1250km (25 miles/day). A little behind at the moment due to 2 dropped days, think I'm about 22miles behind target at the moment, so hoping to get some bigger rides in later in the month...


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Aug 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/673477979/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1471017174

Another metric ton, riding around Southampton and Pompey.

Very nice day for it, even the summer wobbly, and fair weather super hero's didn't dampen my enthusiasm






Portsmouth Guildhall.





Portchester castle from Port Solent.






Southampton Guildhall.





A well deserved Aspall at the Chilworth Arms.

Lovely day for it


----------



## gavgav (12 Aug 2016)

Managed to get out of work on time for a change, having completed the board papers on time (phew) and so out for a ride, despite it blowing a hoolie out there again!

Headed into the wind through Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill, very hard going into what felt like a brick wall, before descending to Exfords Green and turning out of the wind to dads. 20 minutes chatting to dad before continuing on to Ryton and Longnor and then a lovely stretch through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford, with the wind behind me, got the average speed up from below 10 to 11.2 by the time I got home.

21.5 miles


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Aug 2016)

Little ride to Soham with the better half for a card delivery via the river path,Barway and the back road in to Soham and back,me on the XLS and the other half on her heavy old Raleigh mtb.

Nice day although a bit windy but a nice ride with a nice pint each at the Cutter Inn by the river;Ghostship for me and Wherry for Val.

https://www.strava.com/activities/673305245


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Aug 2016)

The fragrant MrsP and I decided to go for an off road ride to East Ilsey and have a pub dinner. MTBs out and along the track up to the Ridgeway along a bit and down to the Swan, nice a bit of knife n fork and back again. 11.05 leisurely miles. Saw a couple of deer on the way back.





The Ridgway




Nice innit?




There's a couple of deer somewhere.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Aug 2016)

galaxy said:


> View attachment 138685
> Rode out Sunday after work. 4 miles in this happened
> So today I treat myself to this
> Really happy so far. Need the front brake adjusted
> View attachment 138684


Is that the new Pro Carbon?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2016)

Fantastic 42 Red Ian May miles completed this morning taking in the following villages Mears Ashby ,Earls Barton , Castle Ashby ,Yardley Hastings ,Olney ,Emberton ,Newton Blossonville ,Lavendon ,Carlton where i stopped outside St Mary The Virgin Church .










Harrold ,Bozeat ,Easton Maudit , Grendon ,Earls Barton ,Mears Ashby and home .







The above picture is at Harrold bridge where my unclipping scared of a Heron that was just about to have his picture taken .


----------



## Dark46 (13 Aug 2016)

Well I don't know if ive gone mad but it is really hard to except that in the rule book cycling should be measured in Km!

As a Englishman through and through I hate anything metric!!!

Even though I learnt metric in school and my Dad working in imperial at his work, and with him being my hero I always do everything in imperial.

But this week I've converted my strava account to metric! How long it will last I have no idea. I just can't visualise in Km.

Ok I'm a little late posting this but Wednesdays ride with Eastgate was better than I expected as it was in the Forest of Dean and a chance of rain.

@Frazzle came roind a d we saet off and waited at KFC for the possibility of 2 others joining us. Well it turned out it was a no show.

At the pub we signed in and split into our groups, I was in inter chilled. Inter length at chilked pace.

We had a group of eight, we left on time so everything was ok at the start.

We headed out on thr A48 then the A40 towards Ross on Wye. The traffic was ok but not too busy.

The great thing with this group as always is they always look out for everyone and slow if someone is flagging. As with KCC on a Sunday @Frazzle is always going back and forth from the back to the front making sure everyone is ok.

At Huntley we hung a left to head for Mitcheldean. The trip to Mitcheldean is up and down and this time I felt good at the front vut I knew it wouldnt last as @Frazzle and Wayne would soon be flying by uphill. I got to Mitcheldean with no problems except for having to brake at the long downhill section for traffic, so my highest speed would be down on @Frazzle, which is not good.

From here it was to Flaxley Abbey and last time I ws hede I lost my rear light about 1/2 way down the hill. Then it was back to Gloucester on the A48 , it should have been easy but a artic nearly took out me , AJ and Rachel. I saw Rachel jump I thought shewas going to come off, luckily she didn't.

All the way back I stay with AJ and Rachel as AJ had no rear light.

We all in all it was 55.8 km and I really enjoyed it. What the hell is that in Miles?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2016)

Dark46 said:


> We all in all it was 55.8 km and I really enjoyed it. What the hell is that in Miles?


About 34.6


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Aug 2016)

Dark46 said:


> Well I don't know if ive gone mad but it is really hard to except that in the rule book cycling should be measured in Km!
> 
> As a Englishman through and through I hate anything metric!!!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry can't like your post as don't understand the metric system. How many furlongs was it you covered?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2016)

277.3


----------



## iandg (13 Aug 2016)

A Stornoway Harris Tweed Ride






https://www.strava.com/activities/674266028


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2016)

T'other day (late posting again, as usual) a five of us went for a pedal around Fineshades and Wakerley woods on the MTB's.

It's a nice ride around there, with a 'family trail' that we used to get to the bridleway I knew headed towards some nice off-piste runs.
The nettles and undergrowth made some of the trails quite narrow and stingy but we all survived with only a few bits of rash and a couple of bramble scratches.
The entrance to one section was a bit boggy with a strategically placed root that sent my front wheel away at 45 degrees right, I was quick enough to get a foot down to steady myself, but as it slipped off another wet root, I did a graceful exit stage left and sat down in the mud. Luckily, no one had a camera out so it can never be proved to have happened!! 







With a mile or so to the coffee stop, I wasn't waiting...






I took the muffins, and Ian bought the coffee and Bob drove us there & back.. Sorted!

Once we'd finished on the Fineshades side, we headed for the Wakerley Woods side trails on the other side of the A43 and played around there for an hour or so before needing to aim homewards for 17:30 ish.






A fun 18 miles, in decent weather and mainly dry conditions under the tree canopy. Muddy in places, but nowhere near as bad as it can be in the rainy season!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/672348750


----------



## Buck (13 Aug 2016)

Just back from a lovely week away on the east coast staying near Sandsend.

We'd planned to go on a family bike ride or two as there is a nice cinder track from Whitby down to Robin Hoods Bay then onto Ravenscar so the mountain bikes came with us. Unfortunately, no room for the road bike but still I planned for a quick/short ride out on my own one morning before family activities began!

I'd checked the forecast the night before and it was going to be dry and sunny but very windy (30-35mph) but I'd be sheltered on the country lanes right? I set off from the cottage with the 20% hill being my warm up route!!





A left up the hill then right onto the main road and through the village of Lythe and down Lythe Bank into Sandsend. (I wouldn't want to cycle up the Bank. Not only is it very steep but tight and twisty and busy with cars so wouldn't be enjoyable on many levels for me)

Through Sandsend I turned right and headed up towards Dunsley Hall which is a cheeky 25%er. It was at this point that the wind really hit me and I realised that the hedges of the country lane were funnelling the wind and making progress somewhat harder. To boot they had top dressed the country lanes (all the way back too!) so there were lots of loose chippings to contend with.

Onwards through Hutton Mulgrave with beautiful views across Mulgrave Woods to Mulgrave Castle and the sea. The wind was relentless but at least the views were superb.








Following the country lane around I finally turned north and got a small reprieve from the wind - I stopped to take another photo across the valley and I could see our holiday cottage in the distance. It seemed such a distance away! 






The road then had a lovely descent but as the road chippings were still plentiful and I didn't want to come a cropper, it was a steady speed! A steep and shady descent into the dip followed with a warning sign for the ford but luckily it was dry. A steep climb out and then another descent into another ford (again dry) then a climb up and across the crossroads and back up to the cottage. 







Certainly felt more than the 9 miles but enjoyable all the same and those climbs were a little testing but rewarding.

9 miles and 1234 feet of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/667427685


----------



## Buck (13 Aug 2016)

Tuesday was another fine day so the bikes were on the rack and off we went to High Hawsker just south of Whitby. Here we joined the disused railway line / cinder track that would take us to Robin Hood's Bay and then onto Ravenscar.

As we approached Robin Hood's Bay, the path soon started to follow the coast line and the Cleveland Way and the scenery was lovely.





A nice steady descent then into Robin Hood's Bay before we cut through the main car park and continued on the way marked path, this time coming a little more inland but with great views of the coast. We then had a steady climb to Ravenscar where the sun disappeared and the sea breeze picked up.






A quick drink and snack for us all before we then retraced our route and this time stopped in Robin Hood's Bay for a late lunch and a mooch around.

Back on the bikes and with the cool breeze still present we headed back to the car but then decided carry on towards Whitby so the boys could hit the 20 mile distance (their furthest to date) Unfortunately, the (light) rain started then so the last bit of the ride was less enjoyable but we almost got to Ruswarp before heading back to the car.

A nice day out and a good distance for the boys to have completed.






20.1 miles and 1138 feet of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/670172547


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2016)

I'm bored with this wind now ! . Last Sunday's ride windy two evening rides windy and guess what today's ride it was windy .Set off this morning with no real plan just thought a couple of hours and 50 km will do nicely . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington and up the Wreake valley now decided to follow the route of a recent CC ride and push the milage over 50 but I'd been riding the first hour hard as I was only going to do 35 miles might pay for that later. Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Frisby on the Wreake and over the A607 on to the rolling terrain around Gaddesby and onto Asfordby and up Saxelby Hill and out along the single track lane to Wartnaby . This track was amazingly busy so lots of stop start as you pass traffic at the passing points .Turned back towards Sileby and proper headwind for six miles on along straight road which was fun .Still pushing along at 17.5 mph .Into Sileby and back to Cossington checked the mileage 4 miles from home need 10 to make 50 so a extended route home . Rothley ,Mountsorrel back to Rothley and a now 45 miles in the legs are really complaining turned into headwind into Cropston and now it's really hard work had to do a loop in Cropston and Home 51.3 miles in the bank at 16.5 mph in did I mention Windy conditions I really must learn to pace it better really paid for the quick early pace in the last 5 miles at home now with aching legs having coffee and cake


----------



## Stonechat (13 Aug 2016)

Dark46 said:


> Well I don't know if ive gone mad but it is really hard to except that in the rule book cycling should be measured in Km!
> 
> As a Englishman through and through I hate anything metric!!!
> 
> ...


Well I, though in most respects, am quite progressive nonethelss stick to miles and feet climbed, I am OK on deg C for temperatures. I am miffed that although my Garmin is set to Imperial, it still shows metres climbed.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Aug 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Well I, though in most respects, am quite progressive nonethelss stick to miles and feet climbed, I am OK on deg C for temperatures. I am miffed that although my Garmin is set to Imperial, it still shows metres climbed.


 If you change it to 'Statute' you will get elevation in feet. Believe it may change your temperature to F though...


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2016)

Only a week to go until the *Yorkshire Tour Sportive*, so up early and out for a good ride to get my legs used to the idea of doing 81 miles in 7 days...

Slight downer on seeing the weather as I put my nose out of the door, the forecast wall to wall Scorchio! was grey, overcast and windy. Mind you, with the eternally unreliable Peter Gibbs doing the forecast on BBC Breakfast today, what should I have expected..?

By the end of our street I'd decided to tackle the headwind on the way out, rather than fight against it on the way back, so that meant heading west - Otley it was then.

Coal Road, then the twisty route to Shadwell past the Wellington pub and on to Wigton Lane, across the A61 and up Alwoodley Lane, pretty much all of it into the wind. King Lane to Golden Acre Park and up the hill, before taking a left and dropping onto the A660 through Bramhope and on to the lights at Pool Bank, before the long descent down the Chevin. Where it started raining...something else not mentioned by Mr Gibbs... 
Into Otley and through the road works, before locking the bike to the railings and popping in here for supplies for later:




Pork pies secured and bike unchained, it was back on and down over the river, getting passed by a very serious mini-peleton, then another by rider who said hello...
Over the bridge and a right for the long climb up to Farnley, where I was passed by a couple of chatty riders heading up into Washburndale, who'd also been misled by the forecast.
I took the turning for Lindley and the rapid descent down to the bridge which was still wet from the showers and the back wheel got a wee bit squirmy under braking, which was interesting . Climbed back up the other side and eventually popped out onto the B6161, for another rapid descent into Leathley, then along the valley bottom, with the wind now at my back for the straight run to the A658. Straight over into Castley Lane, where I stopped for some sustenance and a photo (I won't do the Castley joke again this time ):




Just as I was eating my Hi5 bar, I was passed by an all female group of cyclists, so I just waved in response to their hellos 
Back on and along the lane to Castley, then the climb out of the village and eventually up to Weeton, passing the ladies who'd stopped at the top of the hill, saying hello properly this time. From there it's mainly downhill to Dunkeswick, which was completed today at a good wind assisted lick, then a short spurt along the A61 and right for Kearby and the cliff, which I once again failed to climb on the bike.
I did take a pic at the top though, with Wharfedale and Almscliffe Crag behind :




At least the sun was out now, although the wind wasn't giving up at least it was largely behind me for the run along the tops to Sicklinghall, the descent through the village and the run on to Wetherby.
Through Wetherby over the bridge and for the climb up to Wattlesyke Roundabout I hopped onto the cycle path, which was a good idea as I now had a pig of a crosswind to content with. 13mph windspeed? I don't think so, it felt like double that at times!
Back onto the road at the top and round the roundabout onto West Woods Road and the run almost to Bramham, turning right to head for Thorner the long way round via Milner Lane, albeit largely into the wind now.
Left along the ridge, grateful for the shelter of the hedgerows and down the hill and then the climb into Thorner.
Right at the Mexborough Arms onto Carr Lane and the climb, descent and climb to the A58 for a quick scoot along to Coal Road, then local roads to home, with a final once around the block to push the mileage on.

*44.14 miles* (71.03km) in *3h 16m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *2,788ft* climbed. Just over half the distance I'll need for next week, but with around 90% of the climbing I'll take that - and let's be honest it's not a bad way to spend a Saturday morning is it?  

Lots of cyclists out again, almost all of them friendly and some positively chatty and just a handful of drivers with development potential, so all good. Plus it's another metric half in the bag


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Aug 2016)

Another ride today with the Fragrant MrsP, this time on the road bikes to Abingdon via Harwell Village and Steventon, to meet up with a friend in the market square for coffee and cake. On the way I met a dad and his lad riding the contraption below, he was wielding a hammer and effecting some repairs to it when I saw them, apparently they were on a camping weekend. They walk among us. 

After a little shopping for tonight's tea, same trip back home. 19.1 sunny but windy miles, the sort of wind that's always in your face no matter which way you turn, still nice to be out riding for a change.

Road surface in Steventon is shocking.


----------



## DaveReading (13 Aug 2016)

Nice ride through Wokingham and Bracknell (if that's not a contradiction in terms), on my way to Ascot to see these guys:






Strictly speaking, the Red Bull Air Race series aren't races, but rather time trials, but no less exciting for that.

Main roads all the way, as I didn't want to miss any of the action, but I was struck by how considerate drivers were today, even the chap who almost sideswiped me on a roundabout (entirely my fault as I'd misjudged my entry).


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Aug 2016)

DaveReading said:


> Nice ride through Wokingham and Bracknell (if that's not a contradiction in terms), on my way to Ascot to see these guys:
> 
> View attachment 139364
> 
> ...


 
Was it good? I'm going to race day tomorrow


----------



## DaveReading (13 Aug 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Was it good? I'm going to race day tomorrow



Yes it was. I watched the Challenger Class qualifying today. Tomorrow is the Master Class heats and finals, should be even better.


----------



## Dark46 (13 Aug 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Well I, though in most respects, am quite progressive nonethelss stick to miles and feet climbed, I am OK on deg C for temperatures. I am miffed that although my Garmin is set to Imperial, it still shows metres climbed.



I noticed that too annoying! 
I guess theres no point in confusing a old git lol


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Aug 2016)

A Skyride Social today

Another 100 Km's

https://www.strava.com/activities/674605144/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1471103363





The usual good bunch of guys




Another regular ( in the Orange ) and one 'difficult' punter, in the same picture.





After the first proper lumpy bit. I'm sorry did you say it was "too slow" and " not challenging"? okay then.





Ohh look, there's someone missing (not orange shirt, or the other guy, they are just out of shot) after the 1 in 5 at 13 mph, is that "challenging / quick enough" for you?





Gravity defying San Miguel.








The weather turned a bit gash at the end.

I got stung by a wasp, that was the first time in over 10 years. I squashed the little fecker with my wheel.

All in all a nice day, one that couldn't be pleased, then took to a Facebook group he wrongly thought I didn't have access to 
( I'm admin on it, ooooh dear it never rains it pours eh) to make comments.

Ah well, you can't please all the people all of the time. The regulars (and a couple of new guys, were great)


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2016)

Local gala today so roads unusually busy so ventured further afield.
Mr M away to Pittodrie to see Aberdeen/Hearts. (zzzz).
Took the Pashley on a "roadie route" managed fine 
Met quite a few roadies, all friendly  and 2 foreign touring ladies, passed twice, hello again!
Aberdeen bypass taking shape, saw some unusual cows, black with white stripe round middle, calves were brown 
Met my horse and pony pals, nice to see them again, pooped after 2 hours but in the best possible way


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 139384
> View attachment 139382
> View attachment 139381
> View attachment 139380
> ...


Belted Galloway cattle according to Mr Google


----------



## galaxy (13 Aug 2016)

I did my first ever Commute into work 12 hr night shift. Then see what's a head of me in the morning.
Never knew this pond was in the middle of this roundabout.


----------



## BSRU (14 Aug 2016)

Managed to get in a 102km ride on Friday with 1450m of going up.
Wasn't planning on a 100+km but my better half informed me visitors were due for coffee while I was out so added an extra hour to my ride(and took an extra water bottle).

Glad I slapped on the sun cream because it was hot, been very good this year remembering the cream.
There was a breeze, which was welcome, but it's a bit scary whizzing down a 40mph decent with a side wind trying to change my road position.
Basically riding up and down the Ridgeway south of Swindon.

An "untaxed" vehicle on the road.





A cloudless sky for a change.





The final little climb, thankfully in the shade.





Had "some" much needed home made cake on my return(it was made for our visitors but there was plenty left for me).


----------



## iandg (14 Aug 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> A Skyride Social today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Cafe de Colombia jersey


----------



## iandg (14 Aug 2016)

Wasn't sure how far I wanted to go. 5km out of town the rain jacket went on and my mind was made up to do the 'short' loop. Cloud was low, not much wind and the midges were out - so not a day to stop for pics. Starting just after 8 roads were very quiet and I sawonly 2 other cyclists, 2 walkers and 4 cars in the first 25km (only about 20 cars during the whole ride) - peaceful 

A couple of quick snaps from the phone camera











https://www.strava.com/activities/675313645


----------



## Donger (14 Aug 2016)

Two and a bit years in, and this was my 70th ride with Kingsway CC, today. And, following a delivery of some new kit, it all started with a photo shoot outside the Barn Owl pub on the Kingsway estate for a new picture for the club's twitface site. As usual, I am the only one looking stern. (Can't imagine why I had my arms folded or looked fed up ... I was actually experiencing inner zen and contentment at the time).




Nice to see Shaun and young Andrew turn up for the first time in months. It was a very pleasant, flattish 40 miler for me today - at times dropping back to help out with backmarkers, and at times enjoying the thrill of little bursts of speed. Seven of us enjoyed a nice long social break at the garden centre at Staunton, which we shared with a group of mechanical dopers (a.k.a. motorcyclists). Back to Gloucester from near Tewkesbury via the short but vicious little climb up the Woolridge near Hartpury. An enjoyable way to bring up my 2,000 miles for the year. Time now to work on my climbing, to get ready for the Alps. 
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## AnneW (14 Aug 2016)

After not riding last weekend (we were away) it was good to finally increase my mileage to over 20 miles this weekend. It was a functional ride rather than a pretty one - Manchester to Poynton along the A6 so no point taking photos - but thoroughly enjoyed it. 24.5 miles in 2hrs 3 minutes. But fast by most peoples standard, but great for me  

Going for between 25 and 30 miles next.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2016)

Earlswood the destination, 54 miles the journey, another dull grey day for a bike ride, but is wasn't as cold as its been lately and the wind had eased a bit. on the way out on the climb past the old church at Hatton I was caught by one of the Cov Rd club groups and held onto their coat tails for about half a mile whilst chatting to one of the lads, once we had crossed the Hockley road they disappeared into the distance, I made the cafe just before they did. on the way back, in Balsall Common, I got caught by the easy riders and rode into Coventry with them. Another enjoyable morning out on the bike but it would be nice if we had some sunshine to ride in, but at least the wind had eased and I didn't spend the morning slogging.

http://maplorer.com/permalink.php?file=2016-08-14_15_29_15_b_Earlswood-Sunday-Ride.gpx


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Aug 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Belted Galloway cattle according to Mr Google



Great beef from 'belties'...


----------



## rb58 (14 Aug 2016)

Things I saw on today's bike ride:

A penny farthing
A unicycle
The smallest chain rings ever
The world's smallest dog
Twenty identical horses
A ferry
A cable car
And the best cycling jersey in the world.

Got to love those Sunday London Rides.


----------



## mark st1 (14 Aug 2016)

A Sunday London Ride for me today with some fine fellow Cycle chatters. Got my lazy ass out of bed early and got the first train up to Paddington to conquer one of my nemisis from my badly overweight and heavy smoker days. Came out of Paddington and brave the busses and taxis on the short trip up the Marylebone Road passed madam tussards and turned into Regents Park up the North side and then out towards Camden then through Kentish Town towards Highgate then a right into the world of pain Swains Lane a nasty little hill that I walked up most of back in 2013  not this time though managed it with a big grin on my chops  enjoyed it so much I did a left at the top down the hill to the roundabout and did it again. After I'd slotted my lungs back in place I headed back through to Regents Park and did a couple of laps round that lots of cyclists which was good to see. Then back towards Paddington and into Hyde Park still early so had planned on doing a couple of laps but roadworks put paid to that. Then headed for the meet at Wellington Arch.




Token pic of the gee gee's and a little snippet of @rb58 's blinding (literally) jersey. Toilet visited in the park 20p later Thieves ! We headed out towards the embankment and my first trip down the cycle super highway rather enjoyed it tbh although I can see rush hour being quite interesting on it. Ended up on the Isle Of Dogs and visiting the Island garden cafe where I had my first Vegetable Patti very nice indeed. The size of the meals are incredible from there we split up and went through Victoria Park and over to the Olympic Park. The tax payers stadium (West Haaaaaaaam) in the background




The tattooed messiah @ianrauk checking if there are any season tickets left  Then all the way through the park which I have to say is very impressive indeed tons of family stuff going on very busy which was good to see. Ended up over by The Velodrome...




Shameless selfie (calm down ladies). Had a peak inside certainly brings back memories of 4 years ago on the tv watching Team GB rule the world. After a pricey but very enjoyable 99 with a flake we headed back through to Victoria Park and back into that there London Town where I was shown the Old London Bridge arch by one of today's excellent tour guides. Back down to the embankment and we split up at Westminster Bridge where I went past Buckingham Palace and back through Hyde Park to Paddington and luckily got in 3 minutes before the train back to home.

48.3 miles with 1342 ft of climbing a moving time of 4.15 mins and a 11.4 mph avg. Not a massive distance but Swains is now ticked off my cycling bucket list some brilliant views and some excellent company.

https://www.strava.com/activities/675661196/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1471190469


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Aug 2016)

Out the door just after 8 for a 'short' ride* as I needed to be back for something mid-morning.

Had a plan to add a twist to the same old circuits, so headed out up Coal Road and then Red Hall Lane out to the A58 for a quick wiggle down to the Wellington pub and onto Whin Moor Lane for the scenic route to Shadwell. Once I reached Main Street, I turned left, down the hill  and right through the village to cross Bay Horse Lane and the short climb back up to the A58 and across on Carr Lane for the lovely lumpy run to Thorner.
Left at the Mexborough Arms and round past the church, then climbed up Church Hill and onto Bramham Road, passing Bramham Park where preparations for the Leeds Festival are well underway.
Through the dip at Wothersome, climbing up onto Thorner Road for the run down to West Woods Rd and on to Wattlesyke Roundabout. I had thought about cutting down to Collingham from here, but i was doing OK for time and enjoying the ride, so carried straight on down the hill towards Wetherby 
At the roundabout it was left onto the A58 towards Collingham. I don't often ride this stretch of road and I was reminded why again today - poor road surface and too many half-wit drivers (1st place goes to the Muppet in the black Nissan 370Z). I can only presume that the road is going to be 'surface dressed' soon, as there is the biggest pile of stone chippings that I've ever seen in the layby. 
Anyhow, fortunately I was soon at the turning onto Jewitt Lane and the _long_ climb back up to Compton Lane and the run along the ridge to East Rigton, where I took these photos:







This is normally a very quiet lane but today I passed a lady on an e-bike, a jogger and a very distinguished looking chap on a big black horse (I've seen him around here a few times and call him 'The Major' in my own head - if you ride these lanes regularly I'm sure you'll have crossed his path  ) and carried on into East Rigton, then turned left at the Green onto Mill Lane, then Holme Farm Lane and onto Milner Lane for the enjoyable run along that ridge, before the descent back into Thorner.
Through the village and the inevitable climb up Van Zyl Hill and onto Skeltons Lane, then Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*22.39 miles* (36.03km) in *1h 35m* at an average of *14.1mph* with *1,164ft* climbed. All good and I'm loving the fact that I now think a 22 mile / 95 minutes cycle is a 'short' ride  
Pleased at keeping my average speed over 14 mph too as I'd deliberately added quite a bit more climbing to the route.

Lots of cyclists out, nearly all of them friendly and apart from one short stretch of road all the drivers were playing the game today.


----------



## rb58 (14 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> A Sunday London Ride for me today... Ended up over by The Velodrome...certainly brings back memories of 4 years ago on the tv watching Team GB rule the world.


Did I tell you I was in the velodrome that day four years ago and was *this* far from Vicky Pendleton after she'd won gold? :-)


----------



## Old jon (14 Aug 2016)

A few rideless days just gone, back to normal ( ? ) now. Yup, normal. I have just repeated my previous ride, 09/08/16, with a little detour through Saxton added. I must be on autopilot when I point the bike down Dewsbury Road. The joys of old age, I do not think.

The roads through Holbeck and Hunslet were quiet this morning, though I saw maybe six or eight cyclists travelling in the opposite direction. There were even a few as I rode through John O’ Gaunts towards the turnoff for Woodlesford, and just before crossing the canal there were three in club jerseys, Castleford I think, who seemed a little uncertain about where they were. They passed me half a mile later in Swillington, so someone must have got the map out . . .

Light breeze today, so Garforth Cliff was its usual lung busting effort, but after that the road is pretty fair all the way to Sherburn in Elmet, note the full Sunday title. A large ( 10 to 14 ) group of cyclists on the B1222 on my way into Sherburn was a bit of a surprise to me, travelling away from Sherburn they were and I cannot think where they might have been headed for, maybe Nostell Priory or the Yorkshire Sculpture Park? Anyway, on I pedalled, turn left at the lights and on to Barkston Ash, another left there to ride through Saxton followed by yet another left to emerge onto the road towards Lotherton above Coldhill Farm. Turn right for Lotherton Gates.



Another right turn and I found my groove in the tarmac that leads me all the way home through Aberford, Barwick in Elmet ( it is Sunday, see above ), Scholes and the rest of the pretty good 35.8 miles I covered today.

All these maps begin to look similar, this one is pretty close to identical to the one produced for my previous ride . . .


----------



## Stonechat (14 Aug 2016)

HDW Club RIde again today
Went a roundabout way to Finchampstead via Shurlock Row and Dinton Pastures, and back via Binfield.
Out stop was at the cafe at California Country Park, which was very good

Numbers a bit low today, but a good ride at a fair pace. Not much sun this morning (though it is nice out now)

54.4 miles at 16.8 mph, and 1640 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/675607398

Hopefully recovered now from last week's exertions !


----------



## mark st1 (14 Aug 2016)

rb58 said:


> Did I tell you I was in the velodrome that day four years ago and was *this* far from Vicky Pendleton after she'd won gold? :-)


You and your ticket tout mates !


----------



## theloafer (14 Aug 2016)

went to Seaton with karon by way of Wynyard and castle Eden cycle route poss might have missed a turn or 2 ... got there to late for the breckie,s so had panfried plaice in garlic and chive butter sauce .. it was bloody lovely 49 miles.......... https://www.strava.com/activities/675977580


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2016)

On a whim I bought some Lycra shorts in Decathlon yesterday. I wore them for a quick 50k ride over the N Downs. They didn't make me go any faster, but at least I was a proper MAMIL and felt like a bit of a plonker.

Went up White Lane which is one of wossname's 100 greatest climbs, and is steep and nasty.


----------



## galaxy (14 Aug 2016)

I had my 18.5 mile ride home after my night shift, felt amazingly good. The part i was worring about was sleeping after riding home, but layed in bed and went out like a light.
Rode in again tonight, slightly different route.


----------



## galaxy (14 Aug 2016)

galaxy said:


> I had my 18.5 mile ride home after my night shift, felt amazingly good. The part i was worring about was sleeping after riding home, but layed in bed and went out like a light.
> Rode in again tonight, slightly different route.


Stopped off to look at my other passion.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Aug 2016)

Rode from Letchworth, through Hitchin and on to Codicote then Welwyn before turning back to do the same route in reverse along a reasonably quiet B656. Gently rolling hills, golden wheat fields and occasional leafy gladed sections. Marvellous cycling weather, sunny, not too hot, very little wind. Saw a dinosaur. 

22 miles at 14mph average.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Aug 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-4ED7-81E6-E44FE362346A?hl=en-GB&v=1471189401

54 mile Skyride Local then a jolly.




The Black swans are back.





They brought the Cygnets with them.





I went down to Beaulieu.






Then I had a beer and went home.

Very nice day too


----------



## macp (14 Aug 2016)

A quick blat to the off license on my MTB on a glorious evening. Caught a guy up on a stunning blue Kona roadbike with disc brakes and full panniers. Kind of wished I was him as he rode off into the sunset


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> View attachment 138280
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's supposed to look like that. 15 miles into a 50 mile planned route and I'm waiting for a lift home. Frustrating, as I am feeling quite up for it, despite the gusty winds.







51.5 miles to Thame for afternoon coffee and Aylesbury Vale Parkway for a train home. Or, as I shall call it if I ever get around to organising a ride based on the route, "@CharlieB was right, parts of Buckinghamshire are flat - or at least flattish - as long as you don't mind popping into Oxfordshire to get around Brill. And the road surfaces are truly, epicly, awful."






Essentially we did it by broadly following the Thame and Ray valleys once we were off the ridge of the Chilterns. That lump around 30 - 35 miles, which is very draggy and long, is climbing over the shoulder of Brill Hill, and it would have been possible to flatten it quite a lot more by going further into Oxfordshire. It is also possible to flatten the bit from Amersham, in the hills, to Wendover, underneath the ridge, by following the Misbourne Valley along the A413 - but that's a fast and at times narrow road.

Did I mention that the road surfaces were truly dreadful? Buckinghamshire seems to have given up on its lanes, and is only looking after its main roads. Loads of potholes, really coarse tarmac, and one section of a couple of miles where the road has just given up and died - a sign "Slow - failed road surface" rather underestimates the problem.

By dint of a bit of time-trialling into the outskirts of Aylesbury, and some lucky guesses as to which direction to take (since we were there last a couple of years ago new housing and schools have been built, and roads diverted - our GPS needs an update...) we made a train by 3 minutes, so sparing ourselves the ride into Aylesbury town proper. Since there were only 3 people on the train when it pulled out of AVP I suppose I can't complain too much that there's only an hourly service on a Sunday.


----------



## rvw (14 Aug 2016)

Along on the ride above: I hadn't originally planned to accompany @srw but changed my mind. My nice new bike carries on being much more comfortable than the old one!

My Garmin decided the coffee break was a complete stop and recorded the day in two bits:


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2016)

rvw said:


> I believe @srw will be posting his take on the day *soon*...


In about -11 minutes time....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2016)

After disappointment at not getting in an Imperial Century during my week off (poor weather followed by a stinker of a cold) the forecast looked ideal for rectifying that today.

I was headed for Lake Vyrnwy going out via Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Knockin, and Llynclys then up the Tanat Valley to Pen-Y-Bont Fawr and over the hills to Llanwddyn and the lake.

I was up and about early and on the road not too long after seven. The roads are lovely and quiet at this time on a Sunday morning so I used the road where I would normally submit to the rougher and slower cycleways. All went well at the start and I made good progress to Little Ness where I greeted two other riders approaching the junction from the opposite direction. They appeared to follow me but when I looked back there was no sign so I assumed they'd gone another way. To my surprise, when I was just about to set off after a drink stop they caught up and made a point of overtaking down the hill but didn't pull away on the following flattish bit to Pentre. As their pace slowed I pulled up to chat - they were on a 30 mile loop from Oswestry and were getting back into it after a break from riding.

Pressing on again I got to Knockin and turned in the direction of Llynclys (20 miles) where I sent a text to my brother to let him know how I was getting on. As it turned out this would be the last time I had a mobile signal until I returned to Shropshire.

Going up the valley the traffic was a little busier than on previous trips and some of the driving wasn't what i'd hope for. Moron of the day goes to the guy in the orange VW pickup who gave me loads of room but forced the oncoming driver to a sudden halt accompanied by a flashing of lights and a selection of hand signals. The fact he had three bikes in the back didn't make me think any better of him.

The first big climb of the day was despatched surprisingly easily and I enjoyed the descent the other side before climbing up to the lake. The road round Vyrnwy is as near dead flat as you could wish for so I enjoyed 11 miles of cruising at around 15/16 mph before a pause at Artisans Cafe.

I started my return trip by heading back round the lake the way I'd just come. A couple of miles in I was following another rider who was slightly faster than me initially but unexpectedly slowed so I overtook and carried on at my own pace. He then tailed me for the rest of the lap.

Usually the second climb over the hills is harder since I've got a Metric Century under my belt by this point but today it seemed easy, so much so that I tried a lane I haven't been along before which added to the climbing but was well worth it for the views.

After my lunch stop near Llanraeadr-ym-Mochnant I was overtaken by a faster rider on a lightweight bike who didn't disappear into the distance as I'd expected. Although he was faster I kept him in sight for several miles until a lorry that had overtaken me wasn't able to get past him due to the narrow and twisty road. As a queue built up I was now getting a benefit from the slipstream and slowly caught up as each vehicle got past. From the look on his face the chap wasn't overly impressed on looking back to see the pannier laden "hybrid" he'd passed about 10 miles ago right up behind him again. 

With the light winds I'd had a really good run and that continued as I headed a different way home via Melverley and Westbury before finally adding a little bit of mileage at the end by going the flatter way through Condover.

109.1 miles at a fast-for-me moving average of 14.9 mph A new personal best for an imperial century! (Overall 8 hours and 45 minutes including stops). Very happy with that especially as this is _not _the route I would have chosen if trying to set a quick average speed.





Passing through Knockin.





Flags out at the Cambrian Heritage Railway. They must have known I was coming.
Edit to add: English, Welsh, Scottish and........ Italian. I wonder if that last was meant to have been Irish? 







Stop for my second breakfast. Despite the place name I haven't left Shropshire yet.






The Tanat Valley gets more rugged looking the further up you go. Not long 'till I have to start some proper climbing.





Made it to Lake Vyrnwy.





If only all utilitarian buildings had a bit of flair like this in their design.





Trying to get an arty shot at the head of the lake. Not really working.





Elevenses stop.





Climbing back over the hills again and looking down into the Tanat Valley. I didn't see a single person or vehicle while taking this little detour.





Nearing the end of the ride now and the first ripe blackberrys I've noticed this season. Autumn is on the way.


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Aug 2016)

Couple of week-end rides.

Yesterdays club run was a mess for me;left late so bashed it for a bit(couple of bb's in the first few km's) but decided after a bit that I must be behind the mod group so rather than turning off for Swavesey I carried on up the busway to St Ives to meet up at the river tea rooms.Got there to see a mini easy group of three and then after ordering coffee and a snack the mods turned up.

Left with the mods but could feel some cramp in my calfs so decided to pace myself back on my own;so what should have been a group ride ended up being a solo run.still a nice 70k done and in the end the cramps didn't turn up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/674356202

Today was a good 30k loop via Haddenham and through Coveney and Little Downham with the better half;she's getting much stronger and kept a good steady pace and a best average so far of 22.4kph,think all that Yoga she's doing must be doing something.

https://www.strava.com/activities/675414655

Over 7,500kms for the year now so ahead of the pace now in my personal 12,000k challenge.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2016)

Today was a most unexpected metric 100. A surfeit of cheap cider and a late night on Saturday required a lie in this morning so I didn't get out of the house until nearly 1pm. Instead of one of the road bikes, I decided to take the Cube MTB/Hybrid thing out for a relaxed meander along the back lanes, intending just to be out for a couple of hours.

Just over four hours later I was home having done a loop out to Waldringfield and Martlesham and then the back road via Levington & Nacton to Ipswich, up to Rushmere and then out to Claydon simply to ride along a restricted byway that I've only ever done in the opposite direction. After that it was simply a choice of the most direct route home through Ipswich or more back roads - an easy decision which took me the scenic route through Bramford & Sproughton before heading home.

Most enjoyable.

https://www.strava.com/activities/676113631/


----------



## lazybloke (15 Aug 2016)

Woke up on Sunday morning with a dodgy toe (related to a bee sting a week earlier), so went to A&E where a doctor found & removed a tiny remaining fragment of stinger. Felt better immediately, but had missed my planned early/long bike ride. Had to make do with just a short local loop instead. 

Set a new PB up Box Hill, then backtracked to Mickleham because of a conversation with @swansonj the day before; we'd discussed the old Norbury Park road. Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought @swansonj had used his Tandem on that road... Chapeau if true, because I could barely stay upright on my bike. OMG, potholes! Gravel! Sand! Horses! Dogsh*t! Not the place for a road bike.


----------



## swansonj (15 Aug 2016)

lazybloke said:


> Woke up on Sunday morning with a dodgy toe (related to a bee sting a week earlier), so went to A&E where a doctor found & removed a tiny remaining fragment of stinger. Felt better immediately, but had missed my planned early/long bike ride. Had to make do with just a short local loop instead.
> 
> Set a new PB up Box Hill, then backtracked to Mickleham because of a conversation with @swansonj the day before; we'd discussed the old Norbury Park road. Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought @swansonj had used his Tandem on that road... Chapeau if true, because I could barely stay upright on my bike. OMG, potholes! Gravel! Sand! Horses! Dogsh*t! Not the place for a road bike.


Sounds familiar. But remember, the one advantage a tandem has on hills is that you don't have to worry about lifting the front wheel.....


----------



## stearman65 (15 Aug 2016)

Yesterday we took our newly acquired Pashley TR1 Folding trike to the local Botanic gardens. The ride is covered in the AV on YouTube.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vaBIrYmXoY


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Aug 2016)

Another Monday morning=boo,but at least a nice but chilly start to the week.

20p road commute but kept it steady until Histon where I upped the pace a bit;still quiet on the roads so will make the most of it this week with the (mostly)good weather too.

https://www.strava.com/activities/676538541


----------



## SteveF (15 Aug 2016)

Bit of a Mini Tour with my BiL this weekend, Thetford to Hunstanton on Saturday https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862 and Hunstanton to Sherringham on Sunday https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885

A fair bit of day one was spent on the Peddars way, which was ok to begin with but became quite testing toward the end of the ride with the surface turning into more bridal path than cycle path..

The majority of day one






A Ford near Castle Acre





Evening in Hunstanton





Day two was to Sherringham and mainly on quiet back lanes

I know opinion is divided but I quite like the wind turbines (not sure I'd want on in my back garden though)






A short nourishment stop at Binham





There are a few Instagram photos on the Strava links (a function I quite like).....

All in all really enjoyable, two days in lovely weather, will definitely be doing it again


----------



## stearman65 (15 Aug 2016)

SteveF said:


> Bit of a Mini Tour with my BiL this weekend, Thetford to Hunstanton on Saturday https://www.strava.com/activities/676546862 and Hunstanton to Sherringham on Sunday https://www.strava.com/activities/676546885
> 
> A fair bit of day one was spend on the Peddars way, which was ok to begin with but became quite testing toward the end of the ride with the surface turning into more bridal path than cycle path..
> 
> ...


Nice pictures


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Aug 2016)

Busy day yesterday, so yesterdays rides, today.
Had tickets to go to the Red Bull Air Race at Ascot yesterday, but with the doors not opening until 10, and with it only being 10 minutes from home, I nipped out for a quick spin. 17.2 miles out to Windsor and back again, getting home just in time to shower before getting out the door.
Really enjoyable day at the races, and whilst we watched a fair bit of the racing, the side acts from Dougie Lampkin and the BMX guys were a much greater attraction, certainly for my lad. Some of the tricks they were doing were amazing, and certainly top my occasional bunny hop over a pothole!
Look Mum, no hands!




Or feet!!




And the high jump, insane





Highlight of the day has to go to the one and only Danny MacAskill, with his 'Drop & Roll' team. My lad was sooo excited. Got to meet the man, really down to earth chap, great pic of my lad with him (which I won't put on here, not a fan of putting my kids all over the net), and to top it off Danny sought him out of the crowd whilst we watched the 2nd performance and gave him one of the prizes, a very nice Lezyne repair kit (which I'm not allowed anywhere near!!). Fantastic.

Home after the final 4, and I popped out after dinner. Aiming for the magic 777 miles this month, and I was 22 miles behind, so figured I'd try to make a bit up. A very nice, warm 25.4 mile ride out to Walton & back, got passed by the same guy twice, but I go at my own pace so ho hum.
Another 17 miles this morning, so by the time I get to work tonight I should be back on track with 375 miles completed so far this month.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2016)

Not a God day today. My ap stopped 2 miles from home and never restarted, I got cramp in My foot, My saddle kept moving downwards and I couldn't get it right until I was only 4 miles or so,from home, and my saddle keeps moving up and down so will have to get/force Mr WD to have a look at it for me.

Anther day down the B4404 for me today. Through the only sort of village called llanerwin. And then I carried on to Mach. Came back the same way as well. Not sure of my mileage, but at a rough guess I'd say about 15 miles or so.











Another day of traffic jams again


----------



## Old jon (15 Aug 2016)

Auto pilot most definitely switched off this morning, I may have even stirred the grey cell into some activity . . .

The almost compulsory Holbeck meander to start the long haul across ( and up from ) the city to the clock at Oakwood. Ten o’ clock on a Monday morning Leeds’ traffic is pretty light, except for the bit by the bus station but even that does not take too long. From Oakwood, ride past where the outdoor baths used to was and carry on to the bottom of Boot Hill, which took quite a bit of climbing this morning. Cross the Ring Road using that evil little uphill roundabout, and still climbing, ride along to the right turn onto Red Hall Lane. Do the other two lanes to ride through Thorner, and up ( unpleasant word ) Church Hill along the road to Bramham. Just shy of the A 1M flyover, turn left onto West Woods Road, and left again at Wetherby roundabout.

On to Collingham, choosing my least favourite road, the A 659 out of the village, it is quite steep travelling in this direction, and along to the junction for East Keswick.



Just after the end of the video the road beat me, I had to stop and wheeze and gasp and, well you get the idea, till my lungs recovered. Once pedalling again, through Wike and along Wike Ridge to Slaid Hill. Turn left for Shadwell and turn right onto Gatelands Lane which conveniently returns to the A 58, and for me to finish 32.7 miles back home with the morning’s route in reverse. I really enjoyed that.

An Etch a Sketch produced by Garmin and bicycle,


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2016)

My ride from a day or so ago. Late as usual..

I just fancied a tootle around the town to check a few things out that I'd not had the chance to do for a while. I took the old SS pub bike as I also had to do a bit of shopping in the town centre on my way past. 






An 'official' bit of graffiti on a wall in Kingsthorpe, sanctioned by the council & plod.

After diving down some almost abandoned bike paths towards town, I did a circuit of the Racecourse then down to Victoria Park and under the railway lines to the canalside.






It was a bit more peaceful here, with less official graffiti! After a mile or so, I was into Morrisons car park for my shopping, then home along the Washlands cyclepath.






20 miles that seems sooo much further on the old pub bike! 
Lovely little ride though 

https://www.strava.com/activities/674486220


----------



## gavgav (15 Aug 2016)

My 50th ride of 2016. A lovely warm, calm and sunny evening, we've had so few of them this summer.

Up the cycle paths to Heathgates and then along the old canal path to Uffington. Out on the road to Upton Magna and then the climb up East Haughmond, before one of my favourite mile stretches of pure straight downhill to Somerwood and Rodington Heath.

Looped back round to Upton Magna and then along the bumpy Pelham Rd to Berwick Wharf, before the straight to Atcham. Over Atcham Bridge and then a bit more climbing to Betton Abbots and home.

Really enjoyable ride of 20.2 miles.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Aug 2016)

It's holiday time again, about time too!
After a convoluted journey from Wembury to Ilfracombe we set out from the harbour after looking at some Damien Hirst bollocks








The route out of town was up.... And up and poorly signed. Why put the sign on ALL the right bits?
After the steep town roads we were in for a trudge, must have been 4% for a good 40 minutes, in the shade




Once on the top it was a ride on the North Devon roller coaster, down and up, up and down until we reached the outskirts of Barnstaple




Along the river Taw until we reached 'tea on the Taw' a lovely modern, but genteel tea room.
Across the river and up the other side, passing families and old fellas on 3 wheeler pashleys.






After a while we stopped for a drink.




We got talking to a lovely couple, and a family with one lad of about 8yo and 3 beautiful girls under 6. The 2 younger girls were in carrier seats, but they were a noisy handful!
After Petrockstowe the track went up again, and up. The Devon c2c follows old train track, so it was all lovely incline, not too steep, but still up.
The route went through some lovely woodland before spitting us out onto the road, a few miles left til Hatherleigh, Dartmoor looming in the distance




Before coming in to the village we were hit by a couple of Devon specials, steep downs followed by immediate ups.... BANG! 14th to first gear in an instant!
We are staying in thr Tally Ho Inn. They brew their own beer, and the food is bloody lovely!





I'm not putting this trip into touring, I'm staying faithful to Your Ride Today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/677140187

Further instalments to follow....


----------



## galaxy (16 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> It's holiday time again, about time too!
> After a convoluted journey from Wembury to Ilfracombe we set out from the harbour after looking at some Damien Hirst bollocks
> View attachment 139771
> 
> ...


Im hoping to get my Mrs on a Tandem.


----------



## galaxy (16 Aug 2016)

Monday started with a 20 mile commute home from my night shift. 
In the afternoon I waxed n polished the bike. 
In the evening the Estare Manager and I managed a 12 mile circuit as I had to go look at a job


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Aug 2016)

Nice easy zone 1 ride in today down the A10,bit busier today but still quieter than usual.

Quick coffee and toast at the Espresso cafe and then to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/677690111/overview


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2016)

59 miles the journey, barby the destination. I was thinking of a long ride today but when I got up this morning my cycling mojo was missing, I eventually headed out through Baginton but I hadn't made my mind up as to where I was going, in the end I decided on Barby so I turned through Wappenbury, crossed the Fosse and the Banbury Rd then through Birdingbury, Hill and across Grandborough Fields to cross the A45 just Dunchurch side of Willoughby and climb up to the Water Tower then turn right to the Garden Centre. I decided to do a route home I usually do on my way out but do it in reverse so I turned left out of the garden centre and right to Kilsby and right onto the A5 then left through Crick and onto Yelvertoft, left to Clay Cotton and past Stanford Hall, through swinford and Sharwell, a little bit of the A426 then turned through Church Over and picked up my usual route home. Another bright and breezy day and another slow hard ride, a bit fresh on the way out but warming up nicely on the way back.


http://maplorer.com/permalink.php?file=2016-08-16_15_25_44_b_mytracks_20160816_084634.gpx


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2016)

This morning we had a breakfast that would have sank the Ark Royal. We left the pub, rolling gently down the hill before turning left, the up hill starting.
'You not be wanting to roide up there' advised an old boy, he was right and all!
Eventually we were up on high ground, the folds in the landscape evident. There were some undulations!
We passed a family coming the other way, Jo said ' I bet they're saying I don't fancy the hill they've got to go up...' No sooner were the words out of her mouth and we were confronted by a monster. Unusually for Devon you could see 300m up the road, dead straight. It backed off after the straight, but remained up for a couple of miles.
In Okehampton we rejoined the railway again, looking down on the castle




Under the A30 and over Meldon viaduct, a tad breezy!
Tors were rearing up to our left. Progress was swift in parts, the odd gate or two slowing us.




We ended up in Lydford, and we stopped at the pub next to the castle for a lemonade. 2 lads pulled in behind us cycling from Dingwall to Lands End.





After Lydford came a bonkers bit of the NCN27. We were directed through a car park, out into a stony, rutted field and through a swamp. Totally unrideable.
Here is a bit minus swamp




All good for a day out on an MTB...

After a while we were able to ride, but carefully. We were in sight of Brentor now





Then we went to Scotland......




The road to Mary Tavy was closed to (most) vehicular traffic. We had another monster climb to contend with. At the top the view and the locals looked great




In Mary Tavy the NCN went through another totally unusable section, the road must have been pretty rough to put us down a 2' wide rough arsed Jigger.
The only saving grace was at the bottom









After the cooling dip came the 10 minute bike push up the other side.
To reach the campsite we had to go up a named hill. It began with a B.
I can't remember, but we'll call it Bastard Hill.
It was tough, beyond tough. I will admit to grunting! 
We were within 100 yards of the top, we'd do it, but only just..... Then a car came. It waited at the top, I pedalled. Then she drove towards us.
I'm not sure if you've ever piloted a loaded tandem on a 20% hill, but the steering is a bit sketchy and you wibble and wobble from side to side.
There was nothing I could do other than instantly throw the towel in, but I had no time to warn Jo. I unclipped, she ended up on the floor. She was fine as we were doing less than 2mph, the bike was protected by the panniers. It was only a young girl driving, but she got both barrels. She knew she was in the wrong. Oh well, we live to see another day!





https://www.strava.com/activities/678094604

A tough, short ride!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Aug 2016)

Dipping your toes looks so-ooooo refreshing!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Aug 2016)

My ride today was yesterday, only my second real ride of the year unfortunately but hopefully I'll get more in.

I have a Specialized Tricross running on Gatorskin 28s which ended up being a bit tricky. I set my Garmin to give me a random route and it came up with a 27 miler without too much climbing. I'm not originally from Stirling so this is a good way of getting away from the obvious routes. On the whole it kept me off the main roads and on back roads and farmtracks - who knew there were so many horses around here and why don't horse owners have to pick up after the horses? Anyway, my route started to take in forest trails and muddy tracks which I could just about cope with but the loose stone path that supposedly made up a cycle track defeated me so I had to walk for half a mile. At one point I found myself bombing along the Forth Clyde canal - some beautiful gardens back onto the towpath and it was good to slow down for a look. Went flying past this:







About 20 miles in my legs were gone so I over-rode the Garmin and just headed for home. Surprisingly when I finally got in after nearly 3 hrs (stopping for chips to take back) I found I had done 27.66 miles. Quite chuffed with that.

Oh and I overtook one bike on the whole run. A young female athlete on a fetching pink affair with stabilisers.

ETA - https://www.strava.com/activities/677261287


----------



## stearman65 (16 Aug 2016)

Today day day dawned bright & sunny, so after lunch we decided to take the trike to the next nearest park Hesketh Park Southport. Again I've combined the pictures we took into an AV show, the music is my own composition using a Yamaha MX61 synthesizer.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGRHTrVN1jE


----------



## Glow worm (16 Aug 2016)

Just a quick nine miler here after work around my local patch this afternoon.






This is White Fen (above). A lovely, 9 foot wide cycle path. Sadly it's only about a third of a mile long, but at least it's there and the f@£?%*#g cars can't get anywhere near it!

I often wish it would continue as far as Kings Lynn and north Norfolk ( one of my regular destinations) but I guess I'll be long gone before anything as sensible as that ever happens.






The bridge at Swaffham Bulbeck Lode.






Finally a brew at the bird hide on Tubney Fen near Reach. The pond is behind the hide, though there's not much to see there at this time of year. A few linnets, and on the water a little grebe and plenty of coots was all that was on offer. Still, a pleasant hour or so out on the fen here today.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2016)

26 miles last night out to Holcot ,Scaldwell .Old , Loddington ,Cransley ,Broughton ,Orlingbury ,Little Harrowden and back home .

All done on the Ian May , loads of bikes out but only 1 person said hello back it really gets mt goat !!

I had company for one section for about 5 miles some chap on a green dale he just sat on my back wheel breathing heavy .

Got some nice sunset pictures as well .


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Aug 2016)

Bash in today on the twenty pence through Histon and Impington;gave it a bit of welly after the last two days steady rides,legs felt good although they ache a bit now.

Got cut up along Histon rd and then an old Merc nearly pulled out in front of me at the four lamps roundabout but otherwise a good ride;

Main run; 

https://www.strava.com/activities/678926836

And the needed warm down(via Waitrose) to work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/678926814


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2016)

I still love reading this thread as much as ever, whether someone has been out for a bit of a pootle or put in an epic distance and everything in between. 
Always makes me smile.


----------



## SteveF (17 Aug 2016)

A little 45k loop around the Kent countryside in glorious sunshine on the hybrid, taking in Camber, Lydd, Appledore and Rye..... https://www.strava.com/activities/679199930

A couple of snaps:


----------



## Old jon (17 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> I still love reading this thread as much as ever, whether someone has been out for a bit of a pootle or put in an epic distance and everything in between.
> Always makes me smile.



Thank you @Katherine 


I always reckon I have done well if I cross three rivers on one ride. Thirty and three quarters miles for the day seems like the rivers were pretty close together though, but it did not feel that way.

So, from the beginning, pedal out on to Dewsbury Road, after a bit of modern road frippery bear left onto Jack Lane and wow! I’m in Holbeck. But, this is the quick way onto the towpath for me and the towpath takes me to Viaduct Road, which road takes me across the River Aire and then along that rather long route out to Lawnswood and across the Ring Road. Straight on, the A 660 to Bramhope and turn right onto Creskeld Lane, which was busy with other cyclists today, mostly going up the hill. One large group near the top, three or four solo, all ascending, and one lad who had stopped, bike pointing downhill sort of, who said he was OK when I asked.

At the end of Creskeld Lane is the A 659, and I turned left for Pool, where I turned right and crossed the River Wharfe and a little north of that turned left onto the road for Leathley. I think that is the B6161. Anyway, cross the River Washburn at Leathley Bridge and start that climb up to Farnley Hall.



Followed by the wonderful whizz down into Otley, to cross the Wharfe again and wander through the roadworks until I found the A 660 to ride up. A bit of level road, the drop past the Puritan chapel and turn right up ( again ) into old Bramhope village. A bit more interesting road takes me on to Cookridge and the top of a long descent almost all the way back home via a gentle detour through Kirkstall, where I crossed the River Aire yet again. Brilliant morning’s ride, slightly black lacquered now.

The all important map.


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2016)

My thigh muscles are sore today but I had a great ride. Yesterday I finally broke the 80 miler!!! 83.9 miles to be precise. My previous longest ride was about 72 miles. 
I chose the lovely ride out through the Cheshire countryside to the Anderton Boat Lift again but with an extra loop. 
It's taken me this long to work out a fairly familiar route and plan in a day when I could be out for so long. 
Only two weeks and four days to go to the Manchester 100. I have been starting to think why did I ever sign up for it but I did need the challenge to make me push myself to doing longer rides. 
I was cautious about going so far on my own so the furthest away I went was 30 miles and then I repeated the end bit between between Anderton and High Legh, (a) because it was the nicest - lovely countryside, quiet roads, and (b) because it made me do the extra miles - I couldn't change my mind and go home early. 
There was a scarecrow festival in Great Budworth which slowed me down, because I obviously had to take lots of photos, even though I'd given myself strict instructions not to keep stopping, that's easier said than done. 






Also hunger pangs didn't always correspond with comfort breaks. I'd only done 19 miles when I got to the other side of Warburton Bridge, but there's a lovely bench to stop at and enjoy a Kellogs rice Krispy bar. After that it's a steady ride to High Legh garden centre where I stopped for a stretch and a comfort break which turned into a coffee and cake stop too. It gave me a boost to get to Anderton and I was able to relax and enjoy the beautiful countryside. 
I had a sandwich at the cafe by the boat lift which was busy with boats being lifted up and down between the Weaver Navigation and the Trent and Mersey canal. I cycled back to High Legh but didn't stop that time before looping back to Anderton again. This time I had a delicious local ice cream.






On the return home I felt much more relaxed and comfortable, my legs seemed easier and there was more parts with a tail wind too. I was only ten miles from home before I needed to stop for another snack bar. It was hot and sunny all day but cycling is the perfect activity because you make your own air conditioning as you ride! I took two 750 ml bottles with me and asked the cafe to fill one both times I stopped there.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Aug 2016)

The final ride to the South Devon coast.
We rolled down the hill from Langstone Manor caravan park where we stayed in a pod last night. Within 5 minutes we had a 1st gear wake up call! Mercifully it was followed by a loooong decent to Whitchurch where we picked up the Drake trail. There were a few ups to contend with, and then I spied a BIG up section. Luckily it was the path leading to Grenofen. We then went through the tunnel




A few icy drips cooled us off!

Going over a cattle grid the rear tyre felt a bit bony, so we stopped off to add some wind to the tube. Then we came to the Gem bridge








We crossed a small road at Horrabridge then carried on the path. A couple walked by 'not much more hill' said the man.... Bloody liar! We only just hung in there! We stopped at Leg of Mutton for a brew.
From Yelverton the trail had a few too many gates. It was stop start for a while.
The road took us down into the valley at Clearbrook, then rejoins with the trail.
What came next was so lovely. Miles of 3/5% decent on silky smooth Tarmac.

At the end of Plymbridge woods we called in to the caravan park (owned by my in laws) and left all the panniers there. We just had the bar bag with minimal repair kit and money.

Along the embankment we went. Fugly.





Through back streets we went, then out on to the big road at Cattedown roundabout. At the Barbican we stopped at Rockets and Rascals for something to eat









Mrs Dave enjoying a well earned cortado.

We climbed back on and went just down the road to the Mayflower Steps





Coast to coast.

All we had to do now was get to Wembury, and it was starting to rain, and I had no coat!
We decided to come through Elburton. More direct, less hilly, but not pretty. I'd wanted to come via Jennycliff but couldn't be bothered getting wet!

One last big hill and a few small ones and we're done.

Shame my passport it at home, I could carry on!

https://www.strava.com/activities/679232742

Miles=101.1
Up=5298'
Time=12hr32mins

I won't mention how much food was consumed...


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> The final ride to the South Devon coast.
> We rolled down the hill from Langstone Manor caravan park where we stayed in a pod last night. Within 5 minutes we had a 1st gear wake up call! Mercifully it was followed by a loooong decent to Whitchurch where we picked up the Drake trail. There were a few ups to contend with, and then I spied a BIG up section. Luckily it was the path leading to Grenofen. We then went through the tunnel
> View attachment 140019
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great trip, well done!


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> Sounds like a great trip, well done!




Thanks Katherine! In most parts it was beautiful. Some parts of the Sustrans route were shocking. It was all enjoyable, even the sweary bits!

Well done on your 80. You'll do 100, no problem.


----------



## derrick (17 Aug 2016)

A nice little loop around Stanstead airport with a mate. Nice 8am start we were back to the pub by12am. My other half came to the pub to join us for a beer or two. A really enjoyable ride. No mums in there 4x4s taking there little brates the 100 yds to school. The weather was great got a bit warm towards the end, but a really nice route.
https://www.strava.com/activities/679238972#kudos


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Aug 2016)

After my experience of skinny road tyres on rough tracks the other day, I fitted some 38c CX tyres and had a wee spin out to try them. What a difference! My backside was saying thank you all the way home.

One image I'm sure we can all identify with - freewheeling downhill in the sun


----------



## hondated (17 Aug 2016)

Ok this hopefully will not sound to gushing but I just want to say thank you to everyone that takes the trouble to write about their trips whether long or short as I really enjoy reading them. More photos the better for me.
As you would expect the other site I visit on a regular basis is CGOAB and this thread is up there with regards to quality reading.
Can I also add f you can afford to contribute financially to CGOAB please do as its a resource many of us that enjoy the site would hate to lose.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## galaxy (17 Aug 2016)

The Boss and I did 14 miles tonight, both of us forgot to take our camaeras and missed a amazing sunset.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2016)

Yesterday, drove over to Grantchester Nr. Cambridge to meet up with my sister for a scone and a coffee, then a3 or 4 mile walk along the banks of the Cam. most pleasant it was too!

I'd popped my CX in the back of the car hoping for the chance of a shortish ride on the way home. I decided that Grafham Water would be fun to do and not far of route either. Whenever I go there, I'm on the Road bike so have never done the full circuit.







There's some lovely views across the water from the southwest side.






Only 11 miles, in lovely weather, but dusty conditions, but good fun nevertheless. I was going to grab an ice cream on the south shore cafe but had left my ££ in the car 

https://www.strava.com/activities/678215098


----------



## gavgav (17 Aug 2016)

Another lovely warm evening for a ride.

Just a short one up Lyth Hill and down to Exfords Green, up to Stapleton Common and then 20 minutes chatting at dads.

Back out on the road to Condover, Betton Abbots and then up London Rd and through Sutton Farm to extend the ride a bit.

16.6 miles


----------



## 13 rider (17 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> My thigh muscles are sore today but I had a great ride. Yesterday I finally broke the 80 miler!!! 83.9 miles to be precise. My previous longest ride was about 72 miles.
> I chose the lovely ride out through the Cheshire countryside to the Anderton Boat Lift again but with an extra loop.
> It's taken me this long to work out a fairly familiar route and plan in a day when I could be out for so long.
> Only two weeks and four days to go to the Manchester 100. I have been starting to think why did I ever sign up for it but I did need the challenge to make me push myself to doing longer rides.
> ...


You will be fine for the 100 miler on the day if you can do 83 now you make the 100 . Good luck on the day


----------



## Stonechat (17 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> My thigh muscles are sore today but I had a great ride. Yesterday I finally broke the 80 miler!!! 83.9 miles to be precise. My previous longest ride was about 72 miles.
> I chose the lovely ride out through the Cheshire countryside to the Anderton Boat Lift again but with an extra loop.
> It's taken me this long to work out a fairly familiar route and plan in a day when I could be out for so long.
> Only two weeks and four days to go to the Manchester 100. I have been starting to think why did I ever sign up for it but I did need the challenge to make me push myself to doing longer rides.
> ...


Sure you'll be fine for the 100


----------



## Stonechat (17 Aug 2016)

Went out today, thought I'd first do a really hard 5 minutes, then looped down through ottershaw, New Haw, Pyrford and Ripley and slightly stymied by the roads, joined the busy a3 for 100 yards, and off through Wisley. Was on a lovely country lane only spoiled by a d**khead in a open top sports car who obviously thought I should not be there.

Nice ride 34.5 miles 16.8 mph (Strava as always makes it less)

https://www.strava.com/activities/679150490


----------



## gavgav (17 Aug 2016)

Katherine said:


> My thigh muscles are sore today but I had a great ride. Yesterday I finally broke the 80 miler!!! 83.9 miles to be precise. My previous longest ride was about 72 miles.
> I chose the lovely ride out through the Cheshire countryside to the Anderton Boat Lift again but with an extra loop.
> It's taken me this long to work out a fairly familiar route and plan in a day when I could be out for so long.
> Only two weeks and four days to go to the Manchester 100. I have been starting to think why did I ever sign up for it but I did need the challenge to make me push myself to doing longer rides.
> ...


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2016)

galaxy said:


> View attachment 139802
> View attachment 139801
> Monday started with a 20 mile commute home from my night shift.
> In the afternoon I waxed n polished the bike.
> In the evening the Estare Manager and I managed a 12 mile circuit as I had to go look at a job



Whats the arched structure and what is it for?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Whats the arched structure and what is it for?



It's a reconstructed airship / balloon hangar at Farnborough. 
http://www.airsciences.org.uk/tourist-information.html


On my upcoming first 60 miler in September, the northern point passes the big airship sheds at Cardington that formerly housed the R101, tenuous link I know, but a link nonetheless. :-)


----------



## PatrickPending (17 Aug 2016)

not quite today, but Monday - longest ride since having a broken hip and humerus - 51.5 Km from Blaby down to Frolesworth, across to Bruntingthorpe and back...taking in a few villages along the way. I was originally hoping to go down to Monks Kirby but decided against it as the return ride would involve some steepish climbs (I can only manage 4% at the mo). Still pleased to have done it.....Photo just outside of Bruntingthorpe...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2016)

First night ride of the year, and a superb night it was


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Aug 2016)

My trusty spesh with her new fat, comfy, trail-defying tyres.






You can just make out the Bannockburn monument and Stirling Castle in the background.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2016)

7.2 miles this day, usual route, just faster. The Trek 600 has allowed me to thin my herd down to three bikes. The hobby has made a huge dent in the bill for the riding lawn mower. So now I have the Trek 600, the Raleigh Grand Prix single speed, and the Schwinn Impact. A Fuji Sports may be getting a refurbishment,, however, and become an upright rider.(frame's a bit big for drops, in my case). I saw the other cyclist today that I usually see, still sporting the newfound mustache. And the grain elevator, a feature of many pictures on this route, has been demolished. I also saw a deceased badger. Far better than seeing a live one.
85F 29C
Winds S 9
Relative humidity 65%
Barometer 30.09
Partly cloudy


----------



## galaxy (18 Aug 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Whats the arched structure and what is it for?


The Arched structure nis now a listed building. It's on the edge of Farnborough Air Field by the wind tunnels. It's where the first Air Ships and Aeroplanes were made. I love it round there.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Aug 2016)

A bit grey and misty this morning so thought a Twenty pence rd run would be best,quieter today and no hassles so a good ride in despite the mist.
Only blip was my left contact falling out,not too much of a problem as it was the short dietance side so could see safely on the road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/680126707

Nearly 150k for the week and inching(prob should be centermetering)ahead on the 12k goal;now 84km ahead.

Weather looks pants for the week-end though,strong winds which is not fun out in the fens ; dunno what rides I'll get in so may slip behind again.

Oh and still a Strava Fondo/100km challenge ride to get in too.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2016)

Nice misty early morning ride today going in opposite direction to normal on of my regular shop loops.

First double figure ride on my latest arrival.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2016)

An epic I0 mile ride for me today. Rather hot and sticky. There wasn't much air about, and there was a heat haze. There may be a storm later. Still I got out there.




The A470 was as busy as ever.






This is a lane that runs parallel to the A489







I know my times look dreadful, but that's because they are, plus I did stop to talk to a roadie, so thats my excuse anyway.


----------



## Buck (18 Aug 2016)

Thought I'd get out whilst the sun was still shining (looks to weekend weather forecast )

Also a good excuse to try out my new road shoes which are SPD-SL rather than SPD. I'd had a couple of practices of clipping/unclipping in the garage and all good although on the road I did find that clipping in my second shoe wasn't always a first time success 

Anyway, a slightly different route for me today heading west out of the village along the country lane down through Matthewman's Wood and up the other side to head into Stocksmoor. I caught up with another rider and had a quick chat - he'd just finished his ride so I headed off and let him finish his cool down.

I kept to the country lanes and enjoyed a pleasant (if at times quite steep) descent down into New Mill.

I'd noticed the bike was rattling a bit but I couldn't place it. A rearranging of the contents of my saddle bag (i.e. keys and coins) reduced it but not totally - still not sure where it is rattling - a good fettle at the weekend is called for!!

From New Mill I then headed up the Sheffield Road on the steady climb through Jackson Bridge and passed the Spiced Pear Restaurant. The last bit of the climb is somewhat steeper and a right turn at the crossroads brought a bit of welcome relief to the thighs!!

On towards Hade Edge then a left and up past Winscar Reservoir - I noticed the levels were markedly lower than normal - a sign of the dry weather we've been enjoying for the last few weeks.

I then headed through Townhead and Carlecotes and instead of my usual straight across at the crossroads, I took a left heading through Fox Holes and Crow Edge back to the top of the Sheffield Road climb. A right and I was back on my usual roads up past the windmills and then down into Thurlstone and onto the edge of Penistone. I stopped at the garage there to buy a bottle of water to refill my bottle adding a zero tab I'd brought with me. Then off up past Penistone Grammar School and my usual left to head up alongside Ingbirchworth reservoir.

After cycling around the back of the quarry I decided to go just a little further and head across into Upper then Lower Cumberworth then onto Shelley before a fast descent back onto the A629. A steady climb up the main road then right into the village which I'll be honest did feel a little like hard work today!

I headed down home hoping to have cracked the 30 miles but looking down my Garmin had turned itself off (low battery?) so I pulled into the drive and called it a day. What's 0.5 miles between friends anyway?

No photos today but rest assured it was sunny. Ah there is one - my new shoes  that were competing with the sun for brightness!







My email for relive.cc arrived quickly today as well so here it is: - https://www.relive.cc/view/680473115?r=ride






29.5 miles and 2,510 feet of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/680473115


----------



## hondated (18 Aug 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> First night ride of the year, and a superb night it was


T.M.H.N.E.T I had a really bad nights sleep last night and at about 2am I was tempted to go out on the bike but I had done a good a few miles during the day so I resisted the urge.
But today has been a keep the wife happy day so if I have the same restless night sleep tonight the water bottles fitted lights are too so I will be out.
Just cannot think its going to happen some how.


----------



## hondated (18 Aug 2016)

Buck said:


> Thought I'd get out whilst the sun was still shining (looks to weekend weather forecast )
> 
> Also a good excuse to try out my new road shoes which are SPD-SL rather than SPD. I'd had a couple of practices of clipping/unclipping in the garage and all good although on the road I did find that clipping in my second shoe wasn't always a first time success
> 
> ...



Buck interesting to read about your change over to SPD- SL shoes as I have been using the same on one of my bikes just recently. Although my shoes are a lot older and less high spec than yours are. I have been using them long enough to wear the rubber parts out but to be honest given I hardly walk in them I am just going to keep using them until I have problems clicking in to the pedals.
I started to use them because I read somewhere that they spread the load on the pedal more than a SPD but I am wondering whether like me your questioning the inconvenience re walking compared to a SPD.


----------



## Big Andy (18 Aug 2016)

Had a lovely 50 miler today. Fairly leisurely pace. Excellent coffee and cake stop at the Pavillion Cafe at City Park, Bradford


----------



## Dark46 (18 Aug 2016)

Last night's ride with Eastgate popped a couple of cherries for me.

We ( me and @Frazzle ) left with 8 others and headed for the A40 which some of the group used the underpass and @Frazzle didn't lol.

From here it was through Staverton to Brockworth and towards Leckhampton.

This is where I popped my first cherry of going up Leckhampton Hill a sod of a climb for the unfit and overweight lol. Its a cat 4 climb and about 2.5 miles.

I got up without stopping, thanks to Rachael for giving me advice for getting rid of cramps. I was stretching amd drinking to get rid of it and succeeded.

We all stopped at the top for a rest vefore heading off. As I tried to get going my chain came off and it took a while to fet it back on.

So it was up to Birdlip where @Frazzle decided we cut a bit out of the route and go down Widcombe . That was my 2nd cherry gone as I'd necer been up or down it, but had heard plent about usually about going up and NOT to attempt it lol.

Straight down I was told! So who forgot to say about the double left hander just after the start as I was really gathering speed! Well I got Glen just before the double left . So I had to hit brakes or I would have easily been heading for the kerb on the wrong side of the road. G. Thomas on the Brazil road race springs to mind.

After that I was free wheeling from there just incase of any more bends. I could see @Frazzle in the distance I tucked as low as possible to try and get any draft effect. It was at time I thought of Senna in Monaco footage. With the vibrations I couldn't see a thing lol and my eyes watering too didnt help lol.

At the bottom my garmin was reading 51.8mph , but when I down loaded it on to strava it went up to 53.5mph !

From here it was down through Hucclecote and it was here the fast boys past us. But it seemed the lights were against them and everytime the pulled out the nexr set of lights turned red. That was great riding with them and seeing their turn of speed.

From here it was straight to the pub and then home.

The ride nearing the estate was reading 27.8 miles so I thought I can't go home without doing 30 miles.


----------



## mybike (19 Aug 2016)

OK, so feeling a little guilty that I haven't posted for a while, especially after the comments about enjoying reading this thread. I'll make you sorry you said that. 

It must be getting on for two weeks since I went out, my excuse is that baby worship takes precedence. Anyway, the day was dull and I was hoping for a cooler ride. Then the shelf in the bathroom fell down.

Eventually I got out to the bike, then discovered I'd left the GPS behind! So I was a bit later than planned.

I caught up with a father and son, the father was fixing something on his bike and the son had ridden ahead. No assistance seemed to be required and despite my expectation that they'd be overtaking me soon they insisted I went first. Thus I was riding a bit faster than normal, in order to not be in their way. There's a stretch of the canal towpath that also acts as an access to a old lock keepers cottage and is hence wide and rutted, but quite fun. Once I reached the cottage I stopped in the shade of a tree to check how close behind they were. They're just visible this side of the previous bridge.





I will say the shade was very welcome, and I paused for a while. The next section, while quite wide isn't quite as wide.






They were hard at work at the boatyard.





The trees seem to have recovered from their rather brutal pruning earlier in the year.






When they did seem rather denuded.






This time, while the heron eyed me with some suspicion, it didn't fly off when I got near. It probably reasoned that the water didn't look too inviting to me.






And further along a swan and cygnet were lunching.






I'd planned to do 20 miles, but by the time I reached this spot I was feeling rather tired. Still there was a bench.






And the view from the bridge of the bit I didn't ride






And the road over the bridge leads out to the main road which is a much easier ride. As the weather has got drier the towpath seems to have got rougher and there were stones flicking out from under my tyres most of the way. Still I did manage to beat my time along the Berkhamsted dash and Chaulden Lane segments. The adding of photos here seems to work better, well done @Shaun .

15.2 miles max 19 avg 7.9 mph. Year to date, 340.5miles, Target 400 miles. Curiously BaseCamp and Connect give different figures, I'll take the highest.


----------



## Alex H (19 Aug 2016)

A short ride this morning to test out the new saddle 






38km in 1.5 hrs - 408m of climb.

The new saddle seems OK, for that distance - time will tell. Noticed that the only cafe / shop in Saint Cyr has shut and is for sale, along with a British owned B&B


----------



## Old jon (19 Aug 2016)

Barbara asked me where I was going to ride this morning, and I had no answer. ‘Why don’t you ride around the blue pig?’ she said. Halfway up the map, left of centre is Eccup Reservoir. If you look at it long and daft enough, it resembles a blue pig. And this morning I rode around it, but not too close.

Quite an interesting ride in many ways. Down Dewsbury Road and a ride around the streets to Office Lock. Along the towpath to Viaduct Road and follow the well worn route out to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Turn right at the traffic lights onto Church Lane, past Adel Church and its dam a bit further along. Keep straight on to the crossroads with King Lane, staying on Eccup Lane which misses the village but does pass the New Inn. Which was shut.

There follows an interesting descent through Weardley, if the road surface was better I would be stupidly faster, and at the end is the A 659. Turn right for Harewood Bridge and left to ride north for a mile or so along the A 61 to the right turn for Kirkby Overblow. Which is where the weather turned damp.



Carry on to Sicklinghall, I was going to write straight on, but there are few straight roads around here. And on again to Wetherby. The town was oddly busy, traffic queues at every junction and the A 58 roundabout had really slow moving traffic. All became clear as I rode towards Collingham, Wattle Syke was closed, so anyone travelling towards Boston Spa or Bramham would have had to go via the Wetherby roundabout. One tiny little shortcut road is closed, chaotic traffic all around. Hmm.

I rode 34 3/4 miles today. I wrote it like that ‘cos it is numerical alliteration and you do not see many of them. The last ten or so of those miles were increasingly submerged, so I guess the dry spell has ended. It all adds to the fun, while the warmth stays.

How to ride around a blue pig . . .


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Aug 2016)

Great ride last night, started out at about 2am. Still shorts sleeve weather even at that hour. Nice ride around deserted roads from work and just kept adding little loops off the usual commute home. Ended up at 26 miles. Having a rest today, and planning on a longer ride tomorrow. Currently 22 miles ahead of the 25 miles a day target for this month, finding it hard work now.


----------



## gavgav (19 Aug 2016)

The lull before the storm. Been chucking it down most of the day here, but a brief lull after work, before what looks like the first proper Autumn storm tomorrow, in Mid August . Original plan was to get my 50k qualifier in tomorrow morning, but the forecast has put pay to that, basically meaning Bank Holiday Monday looks my only chance now .

Made do with a short ride after work instead, in winds that got more blustery as the ride went on and seemed to be in my face for the whole ride .

Took the cycle paths to Heathgates and then through Castlefields to the river towpath. Nice and sunny as I wound my way through The Quarry, avoiding the final dismantling of the Flower Show marquees and lorries waiting to transport them away.

Up through Porthill and then to Shelton, where I followed some new territory down to the new expensively built Mental Hospital, to see what it looks like. Couldn't be any more different from the old listed building that it used to reside in.

Joined the cycle path past the acute hospital and came out at the bottom of Racecourse Lane, before having a quick snoop around the new housing estate that is sprawling out towards Radbrook. That was my next destination, before heading through Nobold and Meole Brace and home.

14.3 miles


----------



## hondated (19 Aug 2016)

mybike said:


> OK, so feeling a little guilty that I haven't posted for a while, especially after the comments about enjoying reading this thread. I'll make you sorry you said that.
> 
> It must be getting on for two weeks since I went out, my excuse is that baby worship takes precedence. Anyway, the day was dull and I was hoping for a cooler ride. Then the shelf in the bathroom fell down.
> 
> ...



MB well worth the wait thanks


----------



## hondated (19 Aug 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Great ride last night, started out at about 2am. Still shorts sleeve weather even at that hour. Nice ride around deserted roads from work and just kept adding little loops off the usual commute home. Ended up at 26 miles. Having a rest today, and planning on a longer ride tomorrow. Currently 22 miles ahead of the 25 miles a day target for this month, finding it hard work now.


CB snap as I said in the thread earlier I,ve had trouble sleeping so decided that if I woke early this morning the bike was ready and I,d be out
Well guess what 2.15am and I,m awake so it was on. Quickly got cycling gear on and set off. Decided with Bib Shorts short sleeve top and gillet and I am glad I did as it was a warm morning down here in Eastbourne. So I set off from where I live out to the valley road which until you reach it is well lit.
But once in the valley its pitch black and I was pleasantly surprised when I lit up my main light, I used a pulsating one until then that the road was brilliantly lit up. What was so amazing about that was the main light is a twin cree rechargeable that I brought on Ebay for under a tenner a year ago.
I rode for about 90 minutes and it remained charged all that time. Given how much I paid for it how bad is that !
Anyway I gradually made my way up the valley which is a bit of a climb for me any way and sadly it was cloudy night so I couldn't see much but at the top I dropped down to Birling Gap. There were a few camper vans parked up but no one about and deadly silent.
For a rest I stayed there for about fifteen minutes and then rode on up to Beachy Head. All the time it was silent but at the same warm.
From there I dropped down into town and made my way home. And it was only then when I met up with a couple of cars.
During the ride I did take some photos but as you would expect given most of the ride it was pitch black the photos taken on a Cyber Sureshort did not come out very well so its not even worth trying to put them on here.
The problem I now have is not getting tempted to do it tonight again but I am sure next week I will be thinking differently.
Bexhill would be a nice easy ride for me !


----------



## gaz71 (19 Aug 2016)

Not my ride today, but my week.I set myself a target of 80 miles at the start of the week(my commute to work and back is only 2.5 miles each way)and i ended up doing just over 100 miles.I am a big lump that rides a hybrid so im quite pleased with myself.Just arranged to meet my mate tomorrow morning to do a 20ish mile ride aswell.Going to target another 100 miles next week.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Aug 2016)

Just did a short turbo session in the rain


----------



## galaxy (20 Aug 2016)

I just rode out round town, i wanted 8 miles to complete a target of 100 miles for the week, something i have not done for many years now.
Also passed the chippy, well its Friday night, so why not.


----------



## gaz71 (20 Aug 2016)

Ive just got back from a 20 mile ride. riding in windy conditions isnt something i"d usually do but i thought im not going to lose weight and get fitter by sitting indoors.About half way round it chucked it down and i done 10 miles in heavy rain and got the wettest ive ever got.I looked like i"d got out of a river by the time i got home,but i still wouldnt have swapped it for sitting in a car.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Aug 2016)

Just got back from an hour's R&R at the track by the Olympic velodrome in the Lea Valley. My God, the wind, the wind! And I'm not talking digestion...


----------



## Spartak (20 Aug 2016)

Just back from a weeks family holiday in Northern France ( managed to smuggle road bike across on roof bars ;-). 

Stayed in a village near to Montriuel. 
Got out for 4 rides during the week, some lovely quiet & smooth roads. 

Visited the seaside town of Le Touquet on my longest ride - an upmarket place with some fabulous dwellings on the approach roads in. 

Another morning I followed the 'La Cartreuse' cycle route - a very nice circular route flat as a pancake except one climb called Cote Remortier 1km long at 7% average !!!

Here's a selection of pics ...


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2016)

For once the BBC weather app proved correct . Break in the rain between 11 and 1 but getting windier . So out a 11 with a 50 km target .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington up Humble lane climb and at the top I could really feel the wind so a change of plan to hopefully avoid the worst of the wind . Back into Sileby and out to Seagrave and Walton on the Wolds and heading back to Barrow into a headwind.Quorn and turned for home Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Cropston and Home had to ride past home for half a mile before turning back to get the distance in . 32.1 miles in the bag . As I pushed the bike into the shed it starts to rain what good timing . As I was out being battered by the wind my thoughts were with @NorthernDave who's doing a 80 miler sportive today in Yorkshire


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Aug 2016)

I'd planned to do a longer ride today, and last night mapped a 62 mile ride, essentially a few of my usual loops linked together with the odd new bit thrown in. Nice to see the Met Office forecast rain at 8, so I made sure I was out at 7:40 just so I could catch it Definitely a bit chilly this morning, so put on my newly arrived arm warmers, which as it turns out, stayed on the whole ride. I managed as far as Weybridge, circa 6 miles, before the first shower. Light enough not to bother with putting a coat on, and by Walton it had passed.
New territory for me up into Esher, passing around the back of Sandown Park racecourse where the next shower arrived, still light enough to continue. Onwards and over the Thames at Hampton Court before a minor diversion off the planned route, heading to Kingston Bridge then round the edge of Bushy Park, entering from the Teddington side. Once I started back towards Lower Sunbury the rain came again, and was soon apparent this was no shower. It absolutely belted down, and combined with the gusty wind made things a bit more challengingCoat on, and I pushed on into the wind through to Laleham and Staines, where the rain stopped. 31 miles done at this stage, the point at which I normally get back home. Not today, I ate one of my bits of Soreen and continued to Wraysbury, Datchet & Eton, crossing the Thames into Windsor. Next was a horrible slog along Sheet Road, normally OK, but uphill into the wind today I was lucky to manage 10 mph. Mind you, no other cyclist overtook me so we must have all been finding it hard work I guess....
Ascot racecourse was next, then my usual Sunninghill, Windlesham, Lightwater route home.

65.9 miles completed, and my first ever metric century Brings total for this week 209 miles, and allows me a nice rest day tomorrow in my 777 mile target for the month challenge.

Today I discovered a few things. It is possible to ride 100km and walk the dogs afterwards. Any more than the miles I did today, a coffee stop would be welcome.
And my nice Gore Windstopper jacket, whilst windproof, is about as waterproof as a teabag. Recommendations for a lightweight packable jacket welcomed


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I'd planned to do a longer ride today, and last night mapped a 62 mile ride, essentially a few of my usual loops linked together with the odd new bit thrown in. Nice to see the Met Office forecast rain at 8, so I made sure I was out at 7:40 just so I could catch it Definitely a bit chilly this morning, so put on my newly arrived arm warmers, which as it turns out, stayed on the whole ride. I managed as far as Weybridge, circa 6 miles, before the first shower. Light enough not to bother with putting a coat on, and by Walton it had passed.
> New territory for me up into Esher, passing around the back of Sandown Park racecourse where the next shower arrived, still light enough to continue. Onwards and over the Thames at Hampton Court before a minor diversion off the planned route, heading to Kingston Bridge then round the edge of Bushy Park, entering from the Teddington side. Once I started back towards Lower Sunbury the rain came again, and was soon apparent this was no shower. It absolutely belted down, and combined with the gusty wind made things a bit more challengingCoat on, and I pushed on into the wind through to Laleham and Staines, where the rain stopped. 31 miles done at this stage, the point at which I normally get back home. Not today, I ate one of my bits of Soreen and continued to Wraysbury, Datchet & Eton, crossing the Thames into Windsor. Next was a horrible slog along Sheet Road, normally OK, but uphill into the wind today I was lucky to manage 10 mph. Mind you, no other cyclist overtook me so we must have all been finding it hard work I guess....
> Ascot racecourse was next, then my usual Sunninghill, Windlesham, Lightwater route home.
> 
> ...


well done on the 100 km and  for doing it in today's conditions


----------



## Mrs M (20 Aug 2016)

Lovely day today, so after yet another call to our energy provider went out on the bike to clear my "sair heid"
Not far from home, rattle, clunk and one of my rear bullet lights on the road, retrieved and OK but wee bracket lost.
Never mind, carry on 
Close pass by a silly wee lassie in a black car with very distinctive reg .
Close pass two was on a downhill gravel path, Guy on a mtb flew past me, never spoke, maybe he was showing off 
Lots of hills today, getting easier Stopped fora rest near the gun club, sounds busy today.


----------



## AnneW (20 Aug 2016)

My ride today was on the exercise bike as OH didn't fancy battling the wind. To be honest, he's spot on but my enthusiasm for riding my new e-bike is making me daft 

Hoping I might have a proper ride tomorrow....


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2016)

A day or so ago now, but I'm usually late posting rides...

With the weather being beautifully warm and sunny,(unlike today!) I set off on the CX for a spin around the west of the town. After using the riverside and canal cycleways, I decided to do a few miles along Banbury Lane. It's not a bad road to ride, with good sight lines for the traffic that uses it. After 10 or so miles on it I thought I'd better turn south then east in the general direction of home.
The villages and hamlets around this undulating route are lovely being, mainly, local stone and quaint.











A nice little Green to stop for a 5 minute rest on a quiet lane before heading across the A5 by Towcester Racecourse. The road I wanted to use had closed signs across it but I thought I'd chance is to the first village and see if there was access to push via pavements or a bridleway.






Luckily, the road was closed right outside a pub, so I had a swift pint and some crisps before walking the 10 yards of the closure. Once in Blisworth, I decided to use the more shaded canal banks in the general direction of home as the sun was really strong.












I love this old canal architecture and woodwork.







Back on 64 hot and sweaty miles and well ready for another pint!

https://www.strava.com/activities/679319902


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Aug 2016)

To end our week off we've called into stay with my brother and his wife in Keyworth. As the forecast was dire we decided on a walk this morning round Woolaton park, bat mans house and deer. By 1.30 there hadn't been much sign of the rain so we decided on a tandem ride through the sticks








We went to places such as Kinoulton and Cropwell Bishop, blown by a blustery warm wind.
Into West Bridgford to see my nephew and his lady, tea and cake and then home.

27 blustery miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/682783817


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (20 Aug 2016)

Hello All from Derbyshire.

This is my first post on this thread but no pictures taken.

I set off NE to Hucknall to pick up some aerosol paint cans that I have had matched to the frame of my N+1 1955 Dawes Debonair (Flamboyant blue).

Strong tail wind out mostly uphill, good avg.speed for me 15.1m.p.h.

Then the return on the same route, mostly downhill horrible head wind, pedaling downhill!!!! Avg. speed 12.9.

When I arrived at Long Eaton I did my shopping, so not content with a strong head wind I now added 15Kg of ballast for good measure, the last 4.5miles is flat but bang on into the wind.
Big bonus I mist any rain.
Hope to post more rides with some pictures.



https://www.strava.com/activities/682627887


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Aug 2016)

I couldn't believe how strong the wind was today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/682620514/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1471701773

The weather people said if I stayed away from exposed coasts, I'd be okay.





Okay.

Then they said "stay off of the high exposed ridges and you'll be fine".






Okay then.

I was blasted into the cafe at Stokes Bay, by a 70 mph gust of wind, so I stopped for a bit.







Coffee and cake

Then I set off to knit a load of social ride routes, into one gigantic cycling jumper.

81 very very windy miles completed.

.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Aug 2016)

My third FNRttC.

The fragrant MrsP drove me to Chiswick, and from there I cycled the 10 miles or so to Potters Field via Sloane Street, Victoria Station, where I bought a pasty, then by Horse Guards to Parliament Square and along the south bank to potters field, getting a bit confused along the way in places cos I don't know London very well. It's a bit of a challenge cycling around London at 10pm in the dark.

I was the first to arrive at PF but very soon after folks turned up, preparations were made and we set off through the urban sprawl of South East London and North West Kent. About 45 of us red lights ablaze, some new to the ride but mostly old hands.

It was a cool bright night with nearly a full moon and a bit of a breeze that seemed to me pushing us along mostly, I did a bit of way marking from time to time, racing on shed once the tail end Charlie's gave us the all clear. At Strood we all had a break with great rolls and cakes and nice hot tea and good company. Then onwards through the Medway towns, suburbs and villages and after a couple of puncture stops eventually to a bright sunny Water Front Cafe stop by the sea, where I had some fun with my new besties Matthew, VR , Kim and Matilda whilst eating our fry ups.

People started to make tracks for home, I cycled another 5/6 miles or so along the Crab & Winkle way to Blean to my dads house for a shower and waited for the Fragrant MrsP to collect me in the car. After lunch the drive home, I slept all the way.

A brilliant night out with a thoroughly decent, charming and entertaining bunch of lads and lasses.

Thanks to all those who make this social ride work.






Big Ben




The Shard by London Bridge Station




The Group outside the pub at Potters Field




Off we go.




Waiting, theta quite a bit of waiting.






Faversham






About 80 miles for me, not sure I kept forgetting to turn on the Garmin


----------



## Glow worm (20 Aug 2016)

I found a thing today that's as rare as rocking horse poop. You guessed it- a tailwind. All day as well. Headed to my parents house near Wells in north Norfolk.

First off, through Wicken Fen then on to Ely along the riverside path.






There is a cathedral there somewhere. Despite the dark skies, I somehow dodged all the showers. Riding the B road from Ely to Littleport next to the river, on my heavily loaded hybrid was great fun. The tailwind meant I could effortlessly cruise along at 20-25 mph. Supersonic for me. Reached the Norfolk border in less than 1.5 hours.






Back in the Fair County, at Denver Sluice. The little lane from Littleport to Denver is a cyclist's dream, quiet, flat and today blessed with a tailwind.






An attractive looking church At Wereham. Out of the Fens here and into the gently rolling Norfolk countryside then on past Barton Bendish, Marham and Narborough.






Narford Hall. That would do me. Onwards through West Acre, up the steep hill (well, 300 foot!) to Great Massingham.






The road leading to Houghton Hall. Not a streetlight in sight- my kind of place.

Flew along the final 8 miles from there- 67 miles in total, in a tad over 4 hours moving time. It's a trip I've made many times, but this was by far the quickest. I've just got to stay here now until the wind drops!


----------



## User19783 (20 Aug 2016)

Well what a day, sun rain and wind,

Couldn't wait to get out on the bike, but my OH only gave me a two window,

So I think I made the best of it, 


Only 27 miles, but what fun, 
I did a out and back ride,
The out leg took me an 65 minutes, with headwinds, I turnaround, now the wind behind me, and I was flying, only took 36 minutes to get home, 
Got home to a surprise OH.

Do you remember @runner 
I brought a giant defy from him couple of years ago, not used it much, 
But I really enjoyed today, so it's still a keeper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2016)

7.2 miles today, usual timed lap, this time with a bit of wind added, between rain showers that have been going on today, along with the cooler weather(yay)
Crops look farmtastic, and the traffic was light. Only four other cyclists out there. Local utility construction is getting clods of dirt on the road, soon to be joined with the clods of dirt from the harvest. Just something to look out for.
78F, 26C
Winds W17,G23
Relative humidity 69%
Barometer 29.71
Mostly cloudy, rain in vicinity


----------



## galaxy (21 Aug 2016)

I didmt get out yesterday, some great stories and pictures. All i can say, in none of the pictures can i see the wind everyone was on about.


----------



## iandg (21 Aug 2016)

Off-road spin on the cross-check out to the Pentland Road Turbines then back to town and a lap of the Castle Grounds to finish. Misty start to the day but the sun came out towards the end 

https://www.strava.com/activities/683603195


----------



## I like Skol (21 Aug 2016)

No pictures I'm afraid but I went out early this morning and did 50 hilly miles, encountering some foul weather along the way, just for the sake of it. Well, not quite just for the sake of it, I wanted to pitch my new bike against some geography and the elements and have to admit that it all worked out rather well. Even on the last, soggy climb of the ride I still felt quite fresh even though I hadn't stopped for longer than it takes to send a text and have a quick swig from my bottle.

Starting from home I climbed over Mottram Cutting, then The Snake Pass, through Hope and Castleton before an ascent of Winnats Pass (quick text/drink stop at the top) then Peep-o-Day and Chunal back to Glossop before returning over Col du Mottram. It was a real feast of fun for someone that likes climbing as much as me and the total ride time of 3hrs 15min works out at 15.2mph which I think is probably pretty good considering the weather and amount of climbing (4550ft).
My new GT Grade performed well and I am almost happy with the set-up now, just a few small niggles to sort before I can class it as perfect


----------



## Old jon (21 Aug 2016)

This morning, I thought about which bit of the ride to video before I had even thought about which bits of road to pedal. The workman’s entrance gates at Roundhay Park were the first candidates, thinking on from there made me think to ride one of my usual routes but clockwise instead of anti clockwise.

Thirty one point nine miles later, I can happily say it was a good idea. Just as I was leaving home, the rain started, and it was blowing a bit, but by the time I reached Jack Lane the rain had stopped. Escape from Holbeck along Great Wilson Street and take a left turn to cross the river on Crown Point Bridge. Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road lead to the clock at Oakwood, and once through the lights there I turned the camera on, to turn it off again at the bottom of Boot Hill. Nobody would want a video of my slow struggle up that bit. At the top of the hill, turn right onto Red Hall Lane, straight on at Skelton’s Lane but for a change, turn right when Thorner Lane is reached. This leads to the A 64, left turn quickly followed by a right turn to go to Scholes. Camera turned on again, and I am sure a fox crossed the road, left to right, in front of me before I reached the bridge, but I cannot see it on the video. Oh well.



Scholes is an easier ride in this direction, then it’s a bit uphill to the top of Barwick and seemingly downhill all the way to Aberford except that grunt and groan of a rise after the bridge over Cock Beck. A zig and a zag, under the A 1M to Lotherton Gates and turn right to go under that trunk road again . . .

Turn left to ride through Micklefield and along to the A 63 with the descent of Garforth Cliff to look forward to. Through the town, first exit from the roundabout and up the steep bit to Swillington, travel straight through, cross the river and canal in Woodlesford, and today stop for a sandwich break on the first available seat on the towpath. Back to the road, up the hill past the station all the way to the A 639 and turn right for home. Tired was I, but good tired.

Maps were never my favourite things at school, but that was a very long time ago.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (21 Aug 2016)

I just haven't managed to find my mojo this year. Every ride seems to be the first ride in ages. So it was today, the first in weeks.

With my usual route probably not possible thanks to the V Festival, I headed out on the Bridgnorth road. I don't do this route much anymore thanks to the traffic. Sure enough two very close passes from a BMW and a taxi, (who would have thought it?)

It is only fair that I mention the textbook passes from the two Range Rovers, they must be cyclists too. I wasn't sure if I was struggling due to awful levels of fitness or because of the very strong wind that seems to have followed us back from holiday across the Irish Sea.

It must have been the wind as the second have of my 25 miles seemed a lot quicker allowing me beat the smug git on the Garmin.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2016)

62 miles Norton, The Heart Of The Shires shopping village the destination. My first visit since 2011. A better day the last couple but still largely grey and windy with the odd light shower around, since I've got back the suns come out. A longer lumpier route than usual, I turned onto the A45 at Willoughby then turned off and up through Braunston then onto Welton and stayed on that road to Norton then across to The Shires. On the way back I rode through Welton and on to Barby, then across to Dunchurch, I used Cawston Lane to ride across to the road that comes out on the A45 by the bridge, I rode past the bridge to turn right into Lawford heath Lane, then picked up Coalpit Lane to take me into Wolston and on into Coventry and home.

 https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10632075


----------



## Mrs M (21 Aug 2016)

Dan's Owd Man said:


> Hello All from Derbyshire.
> 
> This is my first post on this thread but no pictures taken.
> 
> ...



I used to live in Long Eaton, until I was 3


----------



## Glow worm (21 Aug 2016)

Just a short 8 miler here today in north Norfolk after watching the 'Old Farm' derby. 
Sunny and warm and a lot less windy here than yesterday.






Beacon Hill above Burnham Market. There's a windmill there somewhere.






North Creake nestled in the river Burn valley. Managed to hit 34mph in a 30 zone on the way down. I'm such a rebel.

Back home tomorrow after an all too brief stay in Norfolk.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2016)

Alright! Who turned the wind turbines on? Is was damn windy out there today. Not howling gale winds but strong enough to make a nice, simple ride a thorough thigh burning exercise in bike work. A tough old day. At least it didn't rain and the temperatures, even at 6am in the morning were very mild.
I was going to make it a quick 100 miler down to Ashford and back. But instead of the usual there and back route I usually do, I thought I would throw in a few diversions. A case of, OK let's go this way for a change to see where it ends up. No plan or map, just point the bike and follow the front wheel.

The wind wasn't too bad on the way down, but I knew that for the return it was going to be a different matter. And so it proved. I kept the cadence up in lower gears, got my head down, trying not to battle the headwinds. I was losing average speed quite rapidly but I wasn't going to bust a gut, especially as I have a full week's commute coming up.

The normal Ashford and back route is 100 miles on the dot. I was chasing Eddington numbers so decided to add a few miles and to get out of the wind by adding in a couple of hills. Long hill climbs in preference to headwinds... not sure how I worked that one out in my brain.

It didn't take long once I had climbed the North Down's to get back home again. The wind still hindering my progress. I got home with 112 miles on the clock. Only a couple of extra Eddingtons, but Eddington's never the less. Not bad considering the conditions out there.

Anyway. The Score on the doors.
Century #24 for the year, # 190 over all
Map and stats





Ome Groan?





The Hubert Fountain, Victoria Park, Ashford.





So, ok, who's great idea was this?





Oh well... what goes up..... must come down.... Into one of Kent's finest cycling roads. Knatt's Valley










..... I would say it was a lovely day for a cycle ride... well it was.. and it wasn't.... good to get out on the bike and put the miles in, and on the other hand, the wind can do one.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Aug 2016)

I was main ride leader on a Skyride Local in Pompey today. For reasons that are a bit lost on me, the trackers had a fit and its in pieces.

https://www.strava.com/activities/683925937/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1471793368

That's a close approximation, just think doubled, plus a bit and you're there.

I got an unexpected surprise, when a reporter from the Portsmouth News turned up, and gave me an interview, and took some pictures and such forth.

Not a long one, or a fast one, but everybody on my list turned up (23) and about 5 added on spec.

It's just a pity that the weather people don't seem to know there arse from their elbows, and "it's going to be much calmer out there today" actually translates as "hold on to your hats, it's going to be even windier out there today"


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Alright! Who turned the wind turbines on? Is was damn windy out there today. Not howling gale winds but strong enough to make a nice, simple ride a thorough thigh burning exercise in bike work. A tough old day. At least it didn't rain and the temperatures, even at 6am in the morning were very mild.
> I was going to make it a quick 100 miler down to Ashford and back. But instead of the usual there and back route I usually do, I thought I would throw in a few diversions. A case of, OK let's go this way for a change to see where it ends up. No plan or map, just point the bike and follow the front wheel.
> 
> The wind wasn't too bad on the way down, but I knew that for the return it was going to be a different matter. And so it proved. I kept the cadence up in lower gears, got my head down, trying not to battle the headwinds. I was losing average speed quite rapidly but I wasn't going to bust a gut, especially as I have a full week's commute coming up.
> ...


Fair play for the distance in todays wind, I only managed 3 miles to the high street and back (it is my rest day though..).

Out of interest, which saddle is that you have fitted? Looks like an SMP?


----------



## Mark Grant (21 Aug 2016)

26 miles around Lake Annecy for us.


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (21 Aug 2016)

Short test ride today.
Dug my Viscount Aerospace Pro out from under the floor in the bilge.(Live in an old coal barge)
Last time i rode it i was less than happy with the seat so i changed it this morning for one similar to the ones i use on my MTB's.Not period but it does say Viscount on it(not the same as the make of bike).
Went round a small loop around two and a bit villages,after first loop i made adjustments to seat height and fore/aft position.Second loop felt a lot better.
https://www.strava.com/activities/683880480

Picture of bike by an old stone removed from the old toll house at Cavandish Bridge over the Trent.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Aug 2016)

Apologies, as I'm a day late (again):

Yesterday me and my mate Tim rode the Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Sportive.
You may have seen the forecast - apocalyptic just about covers what was foretold.
Well, we Yorkshire folk are made of stern stuff, and besides we'd paid a non-refundable entry fee so off we set. Although to be on the safe side, I did take a shower proof jacket. 
The sun was out for the entire drive up to the start point at Thirsk Racecourse and it had only just started to cloud over as we started the non-competitive event.
As is usual, we let the racing snakes do their own thing and set our own pace, but we really rattled on for the first 12 miles with the average speed not dropping below 16.5mph. Then we turned back into the wind and started to encounter a few hills. We also encountered the first rain drops of the day, but they came and went as quickly as they'd arrived, so on we rolled through some of the most picturesque countryside the Vale of York has to offer.
Through Leeming Bar and across the level crossing as the steam train sat in the station was quite nice, then over the A1(M) and on to Carthorpe and the first feed station at 27 miles.
Refreshed and on our way, another shower rolled in as we left the village, but again it soon passed and on we rode, wondering how had the forecasters got it so wrong (again). Yes it was breezy, but sheltered by the hedgerows it seemed nothing like the doom and gloom that had been promised, and again the sun came out.
As we headed west we started to encounter more hills, but we kept on at a decent average speed, even catching and passing a few of the racing snakes who'd set out at such a furious pace. The nearer we got to Leyburn the more frequent the hills got, and they were getting steeper too, so the drop into the town was appreciated and by heck it was busy. Right onto Moor Rd and the big hill of the day, Whipperdale Bank. Tim isn't much of a climber, so we had an agreement that if I got ahead on any of the hills that I was to carry on and wait for him at the top. I was waiting quite a while, but he eventually hoved into view but something wasn't right. As he stopped alongside me he advised that his knee felt funny and was giving him some pain, but he'd managed the hill and was keen to push on.
Out onto the moors and then left by the army firing ranges (no tanks out today) and along the lumpy tops, before the big descent down the delightfully named Sissy Bank before looping back towards Leyburn, hitting the next (and last) feed station at 54 miles.
Tim's knee was still there, so after using the facilities and eating some flapjack we pushed on up the sharp climb back into Leyburn, through the market square and then the blooming fantastic descent down to the River Ure and Middleham.
Through there and then the weather really turned and the rain and wind started, making the next 8 miles to Masham a bit of a grind on a surprisingly busy road.
Top marks to the two baseball capped herberts in a Yaris who overtook me on the brow of a hump backed bridge 
Masham was as delightful as ever and I must remember to go back when I can stop for a mooch around, but that climb from the river up past the camp site (enlightened by a grumpy git in a Rover 75 honking his horn at EVERY cyclist he passed) and then up the B6267 was a sneaky swine at this point in the ride.
The descent back down the other side was worth it though.
From there it was back to the rolling countryside and although the wind was really whipping up now we were fortunately sheltered from the worst of it most of the time and the rain had all but stopped, stopping all together as we approached the A1(M) and were cheered on by two lovely Geordie lady marshals.
Unfortunately Tim was in quite a bit of pain now so this slowed him down, but we'd started the ride together so we were going to finish it together, even if it meant waiting and backing off the pace a bit.
More gently undulating countryside, even if the final run in was on the A61 and finally, the finish was in sight and we turned back into the racecourse for medals, T-shirts and protein bars all round.

*80.89 miles *(130.8 km) in *5hrs 51m* at an average of *13.6mph*, with a whopping *4,064ft* climbed. That's a new furthest distance and a new total ascent record for me and I'm really pleased with that.
As for the weather, well it wasn't pleasant at times,but there was no way it was anywhere near as bad as forecast again and it does make you wonder if forecasting has become a case of simply pushing the worst case scenario every time..? I've certainly been out in worse and I'm sure pretty much everyone who took part has.

Sadly, there were no pics on the way round, but here's my attempt at an arty shot when I arrived at Thirsk Racecourse




I'm also sad to report that yesterday was probably the final sportive outing for the trusty Road Comp as I picked my new bike up this morning...(see my next post)

And here is a map of our grand day out:


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Aug 2016)

Right, after yesterdays marathon effort, it was a much shorter ride today as I picked up my new Boardman Road Pro Carbon.

I was approached by three people in the car park as I was getting ready to ride off who wanted to chat about the bike, what was it, how good it looked and in one case, scarcely believing that Halfords sold such bikes - yes, I really did buy it here 

Oh my giddy aunt, how much faster than my Road Comp is this beast? And that's with my legs all but empty after yesterdays efforts.
So, sadly todays ride was just a quick shake down and to get the bike up home, but I still managed to completed *8.25 miles* (13.27 km), every single one of them with a smile on my face, even if I couldn't do the bike justice today. I think this is going to be fun...





The Garmin no longer resides at such a jaunty, unaerodynamic and frankly unreadable angle, but it was the only way I could mount it with the reflector still in place.
The reflector is now history and the balance of the universe has been restored.

I'm undecided as to leaving the (lovely and plush) black bar tape in place, or replacing it with some in green.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Fair play for the distance in todays wind, I only managed 3 miles to the high street and back (it is my rest day though..).
> 
> Out of interest, which saddle is that you have fitted? Looks like an SMP?


Cheers. Yup it's an SMP


----------



## 13 rider (21 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Apologies, as I'm a day late (again):
> 
> Yesterday me and my mate Tim rode the Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Sportive.
> You may have seen the forecast - apocalyptic just about covers what was foretold.
> ...


well done I was out yesterday and did think I glad Im not @NorthernDave doing that sportive . And well done for sticking with your mate ride together finish together


----------



## Diggs (21 Aug 2016)

After a rather damp and unfortunately cut short (at 25 miles) LBS ride yesterday, I was back in the saddle for a ride with The Ingatestone Pedallers, a really lovely bunch of people. 40 miles in all including a stop in The Queen's Head in Fyfield


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Aug 2016)

I had a really nice ride today, with the pleasant surprise of some good company half way through. Initially I headed north out of Hitchin through Baldock, then out into the open Hertfordshire countryside through Ashwell, Guilden Morden and Wrestlingworth. Pretty fast going with the wind at my back, but for some reason it was a little hillier than I expected! The whole point of riding north was to avoid hills... ah well, now I know; There's no avoiding them (although Norfolk might be worth a look!)
I finished the outbound half with the long shallow climb up to Cockayne, then a 180 to head back into Wrestlingworth where I'd seen a little band of cyclists enjoying a pint. I thought it looked a good place to stop and the band of bikers turned out to be a gregarious bunch from Baldock. I was made welcome to join them and so the ride back south, while unpleasantly windy, was actually very good fun on some nice, flowing roads with a couple more hills thrown in. One of the group even treated me to a pint as they stopped in Baldock, and I just had another couple of miles to go to get home. 

37 miles at average 14mph. 






Some dramatic skies around today:








Riding with the group I met, pretty strung out at times in the wind: 






Thanks for your company today if any of you are reading!


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Aug 2016)

The wind was blowing as we set off from Keyworth. We had taken our road bikes on a trip half way around England and not used them, so Jo and I were on solo bikes, Keith and Joyce on the tandem.
Into the sticks we went, the terrain more hilly than Cambridgeshire.





There were some lovely swooping and sweeping downhills, every now and then we rolled through a pretty village.
One of the villages we went through was Hoby, here's the church





On we went to Mountsorrel. There we bumped into Keith's touring buddy, Lionel and a few more of his regular riding mates.
Tea and cake was had, then we made our way back through rolling countryside. There was a nice hill into Burton on the wolds, I waited at the top...





Towards Keyworth we were straight into a strengthening wind, puts hairs on your chest so it does!





https://www.strava.com/activities/683677628

38 midland miles.


----------



## galaxy (21 Aug 2016)

Today we set of with no route or distance in mind. Ended up neat Dogmersfield and stopped for a drink at the Canal
Then did a circular route home. A nice gentle 22 mile circuit 

Loving the new Boardman bikes. We've changed the grips and the saddle maybe going. Otherwise a superb bike alround


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2016)

I had a ride out with my brother today for the first time in a while. We have a partially hilly ride in Wales coming up in the not too distant future so he needs to do some miles in preparation.

The route today was over Lyth Hill, through Exfords Green, Longden and Plealey then up to Oaks before returning. Going over Lyth Hill, Doug opted for a different way to the one I'd intended, dropping down to the A49 then doubling back to Exfords Green rather than right over the top. Once we'd made the turn we had the wind against us which was quite strong (it's all good training Doug ) and with a good climb to work against at one point as well.

On the main climb up to Oaks we were sheltered from the wind but Doug was finding it hard going approaching from this side, which is a steeper lane than the way we usually go, and needed a break about 2/3 of the way up. Once at the top we decided to head back down the alternative way, which was a good fast descent, then I took him back towards Longden and headed straight through the village before heading back towards Lyth Hill making it into a figure of eight route. There was another steep climb over Lyth Hill (to the top this time) before heading back.

14.7 miles at 11.1 mph average which I think is quite good for someone out of practise on a quite hilly route.





Suffering a bit on the climb.





You get some decent views from up here (nearly at Oaks).





Later on at Lyth Hill, Doug looks a lot happier than he did.





I don't often get pictured in my own ride reports..... now you know why.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> The wind was blowing as we set off from Keyworth. We had taken our road bikes on a trip half way around England and not used them, so Jo and I were on solo bikes, Keith and Joyce on the tandem.
> Into the sticks we went, the terrain more hilly than Cambridgeshire.
> View attachment 140761
> 
> ...


Some local roads to me there . My favourite routes is up the Wreake valley Cossington to Saxelby . Nice rolling terrain


----------



## lutonloony (21 Aug 2016)

Big thanks to MDCC for letting me tag along today. Was going for the social ride, but got persuaded to join the E group instead. Never knew there were so many " mountains" around Newton Abbot radius. Great ride, must get membership sorted


----------



## Donger (21 Aug 2016)

*Banjo and Donger's Grand Day Out:*
I'd been wanting to do a ride in the Rhondda Valley area of Wales for years, and I mentioned that fact on Cyclechat a while ago. Straight away, up popped @Banjo, who I'd finished an audax with last year, offering his services as a local guide and riding partner. Too good an offer to turn down. And so it was that we met up in a lay-by in Aberdulais, near Neath this morning to set off on a 43 mile circuit taking in two big mountains, the Bwllch and the Rhigos and a stretch of the upper Rhondda near Treorchy. After Neath, the long, steady climb of the Bwllch started in reasonable weather of sunshine and clouds, passing rows of picturesque old miners' cottages:




The first drinks break was taken at Blaengwynfi. This is Banjo, sporting his rather fetching "Dragon Ride Wales" jersey (I secretly wanted one, but I'm not worthy, as I've never done that ride):




..... and me in my Black Cuillin (beer) jersey ..... I definitely qualify to wear that one, having drunk plenty of the stuff:




We stopped for a photo op near the top of the Bwllch (pronounced like you are just seeing your lunch for the second time after your exertions), with such glorious views back down the way we had come:




As soon as you get to the very top, you get the most breathtaking view of the road descending into the Rhondda Valley at Treorchy. It was while driving along this road earlier this year with Mrs Donger that I decided I just _had_ to ride it. The descent was every bit as good as it looks:




This very friendly sheep turned up wanting a fuss just before we started our descent into Treorchy:




In football parlance, this was a "game of two halves". After fine, sometimes sunny weather on the first climb, came the wet part of the ride. After a coffee and bacon butty stop at the Cardiff Arms Park cafe in Treherbert, we set off on the second big climb up the Rhigos (pronounced Rickoss, I am reliably informed). Half way up, it started to rain, and it never actually stopped. In this shot you can see what it is supposed to look like from the top:




Then came another great descent. I imagine @Banjo enjoyed it even more than me, as he has disc brakes ... I could be forgiven for thinking I had no brakes at all in the wet conditions. As you can see, it was steep:




We commemorated the occasion with this very wet looking selfie:




With place names like Glyncorrwg, Ynyswen and Cwmgwrach , it seems they are going through the Great Vowel Shortage of 2016 in these parts. I helped to redress the balance a little with a few "Weeeee!"s and "WooooHoooo!"s on my way down the two descents. Balance is restored.
@Banjo was the perfect guide and host for this ride, and a real gent too. Despite the rain in the second half of the ride, I had the time of my life. This may have been the first whole ride we have done together, but it definitely won't be the last. Thanks Banjo. Actually, it got me wondering why there are not more of these joint rides going on. I'm certainly up for guiding any of you around the very best places in my part of Gloucestershire, and in joining in more "exchange" rides like this. This had to be one of my best rides of the year, and I have two mountains to tick off the list in the "100 greatest climbs" book. A cracking day out.
Cheers, _Donger. _


----------



## Banjo (21 Aug 2016)

Yes. first and hopefully not last ride together. Great day out despite rain. Cheers.


----------



## i hate hills (21 Aug 2016)

Ok last time i posted on here i managed two rides out on two days in a row. I thought i'd cracked it and that was me back on it again . However work took off at a pace and here i find myself back to square one. This week i've managed to get a couple of small miles rides in and it really does feel like i'm starting from scratch both in fitness and miles . So instead of posting each day of the last week i'll lump them together until i get the mileage up a bit. Monday past saw me tackle a hilly 5 miler which made my knees protest. Wednesday i managed a cheeky 4 miles before stopping for Costa. Saturday did 6 miles before dropping in on my mum and dad . The significant thing about this ride was it was the first run out i have enjoyed despite my sore bits , and i thought the hills were getting easier. Shout out a big SORRY to the gent out walking his dog who i surprised , i must look into getting a bell or air horn fitted.....all this done as always on my trusty mtb. Ride safe boys and girls.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2016)

How on earth can two trips into town to get some essentials (beer, rolls, bacon, pizzas, crisps & bananas) take 35 miles? 

The first trip was out along a bridleway that links up to a back road that then joins the road down to Felixstowe Ferry, then I doubled back into the Town centre and then along the main sea front to the viewpoint at Felixstowe Dock for a quick stop and to watch the MSC Maya being worked






From there it was back along the seafront with a quick stop at the Sunday market and then home to unload the backpack. A short stop for a cup of coffee, then it was back out in the opposite direction to do a loop up to and round Kirton and Falkenham before heading back into town for the final bits and back home along the scenic route.


----------



## Aravis (21 Aug 2016)

This is an account of my ride last Thursday. I delayed posting for reasons I shall explain...

I had time for an afternoon ride, but I needed to be able to return home quickly should I get a particular call (I didn't). Making the best of things, I decided to give myself an impression of Amanda Coker's year in the treadmill. Not as fast, not so many revolutions, just one day. But hillier!






https://www.strava.com/activities/680991068

Clockwise around the large circuit, anticlockwise 11½ times around the small circuit (most of which I'd never ridden before) which measured just over 7 miles. I intended to ride gently for about 60 miles, then up the pace a bit and finish strongly. It didn't quite work out that way. Reaching the 7 mile circuit took precisely half an hour, and at a stretch I could manage a lap in just under half an hour (very slow to many here I know). Honour clearly demanded that I should maintain 30 minute laps, and this thinking was soon dominating everything else.

The circuit involved two crossings of the river Leadon, a minor tributary of the Severn, with gentle rises between on each side. At both crossings there are old watermills with the original wheels in situ, apparently largely intact. The route was thoroughly pleasant, but farm traffic was often an irritation. I wonder what they were saying about me...

I tried to imagine a merry band of domestiques, and a backup team supplying cold drinks and cream cakes every lap. I think this would help quite a bit. In the absence of such support I don't think I'll be trying something like this again!

When I finally left the circuit I had intended to return home via the excellent section of road below:






This must be a well-loved and important route to many cyclists in the area. Unfortunately, on Thursday I found it awash with stones and all but unrideable. Another cyclist arrived just after me, and he did proceed. His Strava activity shows that it took him over 50% longer than usual. He was even slower than I usually am on the 1 in 5 hill, suggesting that he must have walked.

I went back today (by car and on foot) to have a closer look. I think the section is now largely safe to ride, but descending the hill (there is a busy pub at the bottom) remains hazardous. To anyone local I would advise caution for a few weeks at least.

To add insult to injury, at the end of my ride I found that the entire A38 between Tewkesbury and Gloucester has also been covered in stones, so I arrived home feeling pretty knocked about. A century, and mission accomplished. Without a GPS record I'd be finding it hard to believe that any of this actually happened!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Aug 2016)

Club ride with HDW yesterday - somehow forgot to post this

Supposed destination was Secretts Garden centre at Milford with slightly shorted option to Seale
For some reason some people did not fancy one or the other

Seale has not been so good since a change of management.

One guy wanted to doBadshot Lea instead

So I joined the smaller group of 4 to Badshot Lea

Down via Chobham, Bisley, Mychett, Ash Vale

Badshot Lea is near Farnham

Fortified by breakfast roll, returned via the hilly bit, Wanborough Shackleford Puttenham (crossing Hog's Back a couple of times), then through Bisley again and a different way skirting Chobham and back

60.2 miles at 16.6 mph (Garmin has a habit of making it less)

2300 feet climbed

Good ride- smaller group led bya different guy kept a good pace without making it too hard

And yet there was a mystery - head wind on the way out and yet many sections of the return route had a headwind.

https://www.strava.com/activities/683773511


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Aug 2016)

Couple of rides to report;

Didn't get out Friday or Saturday so chomping at the bit I went for a quick stomp to try out the new wheels and tubs.

40k blast firstly in to the wind to Sutton and then down by the New Bedford river to Earith and the familiar run to Haddenham and then back home via Witchford.

Should have been a tailwind back but it never seems to work that way out here so was more of a backside wind really.

New wheels were good and didn't have any problems with the sidewinds which was good considering the 25mph+ gusts.

https://www.strava.com/activities/683853265

Bike against a wall pic;






And the FMB Paris-Roubaix tubs;






This morning was a later start due to a last minute wheel swap due to a failed tubeless repair.

Hard work today with a still strong wind,a loaded bike and heavy legs plus the extra drag of the Grifo cross tyres.

Straight run to Waterbeach on the A10 before turning off along the Cam path to Chesterton;saw a group of Cormorants and a Heron close up(it didn't flinch when I went past)plus the usual swans.

https://www.strava.com/activities/684602670

This time a bike against a bench shot;






Actually found another reason for the sluggishness when I stopped to take that shot,found that the rear disc was dragging as I had obviously not aligned the wheel right in the rush this morning.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Aug 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> And my nice Gore Windstopper jacket, whilst windproof, is about as waterproof as a teabag. Recommendations for a lightweight packable jacket welcomed



The Endura fs-pro ones are supposed to be very good;not that cheap and race fit so might need to try one.

Race cape

http://www.sigmasport.co.uk/item/En...M4GeHqiSzCsfq0zH2DQ1wRoCWzrw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Jacket

https://roadcyclinguk.com/gear/endura-fs260-pro-sl-shell-review.html

http://road.cc/content/review/173685-endura-fs260-pro-adrenaline-race-cape


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2016)

Another 7.2 miles yesterday, more cyclists, less grain elevator, a lovely day for a ride. Was able to get the Trek 600 up to 25 on a downhill, and 18 on the flats, at times. In all, a very successful trip, average about 12 mph. May start extending these rides again soon.
75F
Winds WNW 16, G21.
Relative humidity 52%
Barometer 30.04
Partly cloudy


----------



## hondated (22 Aug 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I'd planned to do a longer ride today, and last night mapped a 62 mile ride, essentially a few of my usual loops linked together with the odd new bit thrown in. Nice to see the Met Office forecast rain at 8, so I made sure I was out at 7:40 just so I could catch it Definitely a bit chilly this morning, so put on my newly arrived arm warmers, which as it turns out, stayed on the whole ride. I managed as far as Weybridge, circa 6 miles, before the first shower. Light enough not to bother with putting a coat on, and by Walton it had passed.
> New territory for me up into Esher, passing around the back of Sandown Park racecourse where the next shower arrived, still light enough to continue. Onwards and over the Thames at Hampton Court before a minor diversion off the planned route, heading to Kingston Bridge then round the edge of Bushy Park, entering from the Teddington side. Once I started back towards Lower Sunbury the rain came again, and was soon apparent this was no shower. It absolutely belted down, and combined with the gusty wind made things a bit more challengingCoat on, and I pushed on into the wind through to Laleham and Staines, where the rain stopped. 31 miles done at this stage, the point at which I normally get back home. Not today, I ate one of my bits of Soreen and continued to Wraysbury, Datchet & Eton, crossing the Thames into Windsor. Next was a horrible slog along Sheet Road, normally OK, but uphill into the wind today I was lucky to manage 10 mph. Mind you, no other cyclist overtook me so we must have all been finding it hard work I guess....
> Ascot racecourse was next, then my usual Sunninghill, Windlesham, Lightwater route home.
> 
> ...


Thanks great read most of your route wa through " money " areas wasn't it. I,ll take the GW jacket of my want list now after reading your comment on it. That will at least stop my wife saying " not another jacket ". Getting a good one is like getting the holy grail isn't it |


----------



## hondated (22 Aug 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> The Endura fs-pro ones are supposed to be very good;not that cheap and race fit so might need to try one.
> 
> Race cape
> 
> ...


Thanks unless I read a convincing alternative view I could be seeking this out when I get the money.
Psst don't tell my wife though.


----------



## hondated (22 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Alright! Who turned the wind turbines on? Is was damn windy out there today. Not howling gale winds but strong enough to make a nice, simple ride a thorough thigh burning exercise in bike work. A tough old day. At least it didn't rain and the temperatures, even at 6am in the morning were very mild.
> I was going to make it a quick 100 miler down to Ashford and back. But instead of the usual there and back route I usually do, I thought I would throw in a few diversions. A case of, OK let's go this way for a change to see where it ends up. No plan or map, just point the bike and follow the front wheel.
> 
> The wind wasn't too bad on the way down, but I knew that for the return it was going to be a different matter. And so it proved. I kept the cadence up in lower gears, got my head down, trying not to battle the headwinds. I was losing average speed quite rapidly but I wasn't going to bust a gut, especially as I have a full week's commute coming up.
> ...


Thanks Ian I knew it anyway but looking at those stats your tougher than me


----------



## hondated (22 Aug 2016)

Donger said:


> *Banjo and Donger's Grand Day Out:*
> I'd been wanting to do a ride in the Rhondda Valley area of Wales for years, and I mentioned that fact on Cyclechat a while ago. Straight away, up popped @Banjo, who I'd finished an audax with last year, offering his services as a local guide and riding partner. Too good an offer to turn down. And so it was that we met up in a lay-by in Aberdulais, near Neath this morning to set off on a 43 mile circuit taking in two big mountains, the Bwllch and the Rhigos and a stretch of the upper Rhondda near Treorchy. After Neath, the long, steady climb of the Bwllch started in reasonable weather of sunshine and clouds, passing rows of picturesque old miners' cottages:
> View attachment 140776
> 
> ...


Great ride report but even better you,ve made a new best mate. I thought cycling in the Alps was tough !


----------



## numbnuts (22 Aug 2016)

A total of 1.29 miles to pick up a geocache I could have walked, but when you have a bike......


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> Thanks unless I read a convincing alternative view I could be seeking this out when I get the money.
> Psst don't tell my wife though.



I very nearly bought one in the Giant shop in Cambridge after trying one on,it's very,very light a bit like the Sportful Hot Pack stuff; I'd like a look at the jacket first before making a descision though(will have to see if the local Evans has them);they both don't seem to be discounted that much which might tell you something.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Aug 2016)

I decided to do a ride at lunch time for a change today

https://www.strava.com/activities/6...-492B-BF0F-FCCF33CBC546?hl=en-GB&v=1471869478

A very nice day for it, especially when that wind dissipated.

The Aussie invaders were around again, and seem to be settling in well.






A nice day for a 20 miler to pick up some bike stuff.


----------



## BSRU (22 Aug 2016)

Got out for a 100km ride with 1300 metres of going up.
Weather was warm but overcast(most of the time) with a fairly stiff breeze, which was very welcome when it was a tailwind(especially up the climbs).

A lovely ride around the Wiltshire countryside a little spoilt in the last few kilometres by a crappy white van man taking exception to my road position, they wanted to squeeze past me as a car passed in the opposite direction.

A view from the top of Alton Barnes climb, near one of the Wiltshire white horses.




A babbling brook just outside of Marlborough.





Can never remember seeing a Canyon on my travels, looks like a Movistar fan.





Started recovery with some sultana and cherry cake, maybe more required.


----------



## Spartak (22 Aug 2016)

Donger said:


> *Banjo and Donger's Grand Day Out:*
> I'd been wanting to do a ride in the Rhondda Valley area of Wales for years, and I mentioned that fact on Cyclechat a while ago. Straight away, up popped @Banjo, who I'd finished an audax with last year, offering his services as a local guide and riding partner. Too good an offer to turn down. And so it was that we met up in a lay-by in Aberdulais, near Neath this morning to set off on a 43 mile circuit taking in two big mountains, the Bwllch and the Rhigos and a stretch of the upper Rhondda near Treorchy. After Neath, the long, steady climb of the Bwllch started in reasonable weather of sunshine and clouds, passing rows of picturesque old miners' cottages:
> View attachment 140776
> 
> ...



Great write up & pics. 

Have done that route as well & it's stunning ;-)


----------



## Big Andy (22 Aug 2016)

My longest ride yet today. Both in terms of distance and time in the saddle. The last 15 miles were tough going. The climb up to the Cow and Calf rocks was really tough too having already got 50 miles in my legs. Was raining for most of the first half of the ride, bike has developed a very annoying squeak now too, coming from the bottom bracket. Some maintenance now required. 
Feeling quite pleased with myself.


----------



## gavgav (22 Aug 2016)

Not really the sort of evening to entice me out normally (dull, windy and drizzly - actually needed my lights on for the first time since the Spring!) but was desperate for a ride after today. 

Started the week off with a funeral, which is never an easy task and then a rubbish afternoon at work, so I was pretty fed up.

There were very dark clouds about as I headed down to Meole Brace, where it poured down for a few minutes, and then into the strong gusty wind to Nobold and Radbrook, before thankfully turning out of the wind at Shelton.

There was a nice tailwind through Porthill and The Quarry, where I set a new Strava PB on the segment through the park, must be windy as I'm not fast!

Then it was out onto the cycle paths to Sutton and home, having done 14.1 miles.


----------



## macp (22 Aug 2016)

Quite a nice ride to work and back. Dark and dismal but really warm, happy with that


----------



## i hate hills (22 Aug 2016)

Home from work jumped into shower and off out on the MTB. This evening i did a new loop which i have borrowed from my sisters partner. He is a keen runner so i thought it would be fun to cycle it. Its a bit more hilly than i thought and after a few loops of it my knees and legs started to burn. The nice thing about it is although its a loop you never see the same person twice which is good as you dont feel like your stalking anyone. Any how with time limited i managed 7 miles which i was pleased with as i've upped my mileage by one whole mile. The hills are becoming easier. On arriving back home i had just put the bike back in the shed and entered the kitchen when my 21 month old grandson came to greet me and promptly projectile vomited in my direction . Not content with getting me once he had another go at me. So while i cleaned the kitchen floor up and his mum gave him a clean up and a change of clothes i couldn't help but think to myself ,' If only i'd done another loop i would have missed that '. It just goes to show there is NO place safer than being in the saddle and peddling .......


----------



## I like Skol (22 Aug 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Home from work jumped into shower and off out on the MTB


Shower BEFORE going out on MTB


----------



## i hate hills (22 Aug 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Shower BEFORE going out on MTB


Pretty sweaty mucky day at work today and going out clean makes me feel better......


----------



## mark st1 (22 Aug 2016)

As I'm now car less I've i managed to secure a stonking deal on a apparently used mtb using it to commute around and having a blast I'm not gonna lie  haven't owned one since I was a teenager and I'd never been off road until today. Been helping an old guy sort his garden out so set off up there today only just over 5 miles but it was quite a laugh blasting over a field at 15-16 mph 

https://www.strava.com/activities/684626774/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1471851799

Decided on the way home to go into the woods up near where I was working all a bit Blair Witch tbh lots of strange wood piles why looked like a ceremonial burning area bit odd these country folk ! Closer to home thought I'd go a bit of a longer way through the woods but got completely lost and ended up further away in the wrong direction from where I started ? God bless Google maps or I think I'd still be out now  had a brilliant time only just over 8 miles but man it's hard work with them nobbly tyres and avoiding tree stumps and dog shoot ! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/685026485/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1471883830

Happy days
Cheers 
Mark


----------



## galaxy (23 Aug 2016)

I cycled to and from work, 18.5 each way, enjoyed it all too.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Aug 2016)

Cracking ride in today down the 20p road and as it was a sunny day took the Helium in to have another bash with the new wheels.

Still a bit of a head/cross wind about but a lovely sunny morning for a blast.

Second impressions of riding on tubs is you can take more liberties when cornering and like tubeless seem to roll forever.

As for the wheels,they do take a bit of getting going(have read its a usp with the hubs)but once going it's easy to keep the speed up and still no problems with sidewinds;had a little fettle adjusting the toe-in on the pads last night and the braking is now really good,can reccomend the Lifeline pads if anyone is after new ones for their carbon wheels(can't vouch for the wet though).

https://www.strava.com/activities/685700352

Only downer was dropping my nice Lazer glasses and then watching a bus drive over them.

Good news is they are amazingly still useable,a few scratches but nothing broken.

Oh and a nice coffee and toast at the excellent Espresso cafe again;






And the rather scratched Lazers;


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2016)

Yesterdays and todays rides, today..
Commute yesterday morning, walked out the door into a few spots of rain. By the end of the road it was lots of rain, so I put my not waterproof jacket on (it is windproof though). Funnily enough, on my extended 18 mile commute, I got really quite wet On the plus side we have a great drying room at work, so no issues with wet clothes on the way home.
The ride home was supposed to be another steady extended commute, but due to all estate agents being tossers (and my one excelling at it), I had to do a dash home to get to solicitors before they shut. Made up for it with a brief 10 mile spin out last night whilst that fly on the wall documentary (Eastenders) was on. A scrape over 41 miles in total for the day.
This mornings ride in was a much nicer affair, though the arm warmers were needed to start with. Only 16 miles on the way in for me today, hoping to add a bit on the way home.
624 miles so far this month, not far to go to the 777 target.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Aug 2016)

Out on the mtb again today exploring the local area which I've lived in for 15 years but never really explored to much. Wet down the local bridle path which was wet sloppy and made me realise my saddle isn't the best came out down in Holyport and headed for Bray marina down the cycle track and ran along the M4 over the Thames 




Then off for a spin around Dorney Lake with the 1 million dog walkers!




The bottom end by the boat house and the start of the return lake on the left under the bridge.




The starters end not a cloud in the sky and man it was hot should of had a dip.
Then followed the Jubilee river on the purpose built cycle track which was full of horse shizzle but nice just to meander along not worrying about anything down near where I turned round I spotted this chap paitently waiting for his lunch...





Turned round and headed back down the trail to Maidenhead through the town and back home. Just under 23 hot sweaty but fun miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/685897305/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1471951859


----------



## hondated (23 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Out on the mtb again today exploring the local area which I've lived in for 15 years but never really explored to much. Wet down the local bridle path which was wet sloppy and made me realise my saddle isn't the best came out down in Holyport and headed for Bray marina down the cycle track and ran along the M4 over the Thames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks great write up. Until a couple of weeks ago I hadn't really visited the Maidenhead area but dare I say it one of my friends arranged with a few of his other friends to meet there to go out on a motorcycle trip. We took in the local area and went through Marlow and I was amazed at how beautiful the area is as we made a way out via lanes to the Cotswolds. Whilst it was a great motorcycle ride as I rode along I couldn't help thinking how great it would be to cycle the area so your report as got me thinking again that I really must do that.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2016)

Whellesbourne the destination 57 miles the journey. A cracking day day for a bike ride, cool in the morning but warming up nicely as the day went on, still a bit windy but not as bad as some recent rides, I put a light long sleeve jersey on as I left the house but didn't need it after the cafe stop, I've got a new smaller saddlebag so had nowhere to put so ended up wearing it. I also got my hydration slightly wrong this time, which is most unusual, I had a large glass of squash when I got home and a few seconds later I was dripping with sweat. I hadn't been to Whellesbourne recently so it was nice to go somewhere different, I also chose a route I hadn't done for a while, I took the right fork in Baginton towards Stoneleigh and rode through Cubbington, Offchurch and down the welsh road picking up my kinton route just before Harbury and using the private farm road to Chesterton then up over the motorway and through Lighthorn and ignored my usual left turn carried and onto Whellesbourne. On the way back I turned left down the side of Charlecote Park passed the water mill crossed the Stratford road, did a short section of the A46 then up through Norton Lindsey and on through Hatton and past the Honiley Boot to Balsall Common and on into Coventry. A very enjoyable morning out cycling.






ridewithgps]10665340[
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10665340


----------



## Old jon (23 Aug 2016)

Thirty five point seven miles and two rivers crossed in the unexpected warm today. There was some breeze around, so it stayed comfortable, except when it didn’t.

Start with the usual shortcut through Holbeck to Office Lock, the last but one lock on the Leeds and Liverpool canal. Ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road, and turn right to cross the River Aire. And start that long pedal up, this time to the water tower at Cookridge, 92 feet elevation to 650, hard pedalling that was.

What goes up . . . enjoys the descent immensely. Today in the direction of Old Bramhope. From there along the A 660 to the Dyneley Arms for yet another bit of downhill travelling, thank you Pool Bank. Through Pool and turn left along the valley bottom road towards Otley, which is suffering its own roadworks rash just now, cross the River Wharfe and climb Billams Hill. At the top, turn left onto Weston Lane. I had intended riding a distance through Weston with the camera turned on, but climbing that steep little hill around the northern side of Weston Park turned on my forgettory. So I rode on to Askwith and refuelled there and remembered to turn on the camera afterwards.



I almost always ride back from Otley using the same route as I did today, the A 660 out of the town is a long relatively gentle climb. Not that gentle, the legs are telling me. Then through Lawnswood and Headingley, turn right for Kirkstall and back on the towpath for ( today ) a fairly crowded ride back to Holbeck. Another enjoyable ride.

Squiggly red lines with a message.


----------



## mark st1 (23 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> Thanks great write up. Until a couple of weeks ago I hadn't really visited the Maidenhead area but dare I say it one of my friends arranged with a few of his other friends to meet there to go out on a motorcycle trip. We took in the local area and went through Marlow and I was amazed at how beautiful the area is as we made a way out via lanes to the Cotswolds. Whilst it was a great motorcycle ride as I rode along I couldn't help thinking how great it would be to cycle the area so your report as got me thinking again that I really must do that.



I'm quiet lucky around me is flat pretty much everywhere the further towards the Bucks Oxford area you go the hillier it gets some cracking downhills as well though.Some lovely roads around here you won't be disappointed .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Aug 2016)

Margaret P-R said she fancied a ride out so Mrs 26 duly obliged. We took the Castlemorton lanes on the way out to cross Longdon Marsh and loop by Bushley Green for Tewkesbury. The pace went up to Bredon as this bit of road is uninteresting and carries more traffic than preferred. Once on the run up the Bredon Hill shoulder to Conderton we could reform into a social group again. We dropped then to Beckford where the cafe called strongly. 

Refreshed the girls wanted to check out the Silk Centre to which the cafe is attached. Being outnumbered I was the perfect companion. On then we rode around the flanks of Bredon Hill to head for Great Comberton. Mrs 26 suggested we go off road to do the Nafford Locks. So we did. Bit of off road on our road bikes is no problem. We then took to slightly unfamiliar lanes around Birlingham which gave us some lovely views of Bredon Hill not so far off. Then it was the standard run back to Upton by Strensham where we said our byes to Margaret. Then we two took to the standard run back. Gasping for a cuppa I was first in to make a pot. Mrs 26 was so grateful. I should have some brownie points now shouldn't I?  55 miles in rather warm temperatures.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2016)

After a chilly ride in to work this morning, I was melting on the way home. 35 degrees at Heathrow according to my Garmin. Took what I thought would be a cooler route home but made little difference, and that wind is still fierce..


----------



## Basil.B (23 Aug 2016)

37 miles this afternoon, hot but windy in places.


----------



## srw (23 Aug 2016)

Yesterday rather than today - I took advantage of leaving work on time (a habit I could get used to...) to get the bike out in the evening sun. Along the road through Burpham to Send, then back to Guildford via the Wey towpath. It's not exactly ideal for cycling, since it's a narrow stony track in the middle of a roughly mown narrow grassy path - but for evening pootling it's very pleasant. Even if pushing over one or two bridges is a bit of an interruption.

I was pootling so pootlingly that I was overtaken... by a jogger. Still, after 12-odd miles and something over an hour I'd worked up an appetite for a cheap beer and a chicken doner wrap in front of Quizzy Monday on BBC2.


----------



## Donger (23 Aug 2016)

I too just went for a pootle tonight. After Sunday's exertions in the Welsh mountains, I was starting to ache a bit, and just needed a hair of the dog. Number 1 bike was in the shop for a service, (new chain rings, chain, cassette and bar tape), so that meant a long overdue run out for Number 2 bike, my old Saracen Skyline. A lovely warm evening, with a gentle breeze made the perfect conditions for a pootle down to Splatt Bridge at the far end of Frampton on Severn. (That's the Severn, and the Forest of Dean beyond in the background. Gloucester and Sharpness Canal in the foreground):





Time for a quick swig, then back home via the waterfront at Epney. Still plenty of water in the Severn for this time in August:



A nice little leg loosener before sundown. 20 more miles towards my year's target.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2016)

After my ride from work I sat on the sofa....

It was after 6pm when I headed out into the 4 strong winds, @cosmicbike is right to moan about this wind.

I just did a loop around the Gransdens. The most interesting thing I saw was an old Lagonda sports car, circa 1930's. I was gassed for the next 30 metres!

Sweaty and windy which beats cold and wet!


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (23 Aug 2016)

Spent most of the day uming and arhing trying to decide which bike to take for the ride,also where to go.
So at 2 o'clock i set out SW to do my Ashby-De-La Zouch , Swadlincote,Burton on Trent,Repton, Willington,Derby,Alvaston Home.
Decided on using the Viscount Aerospace Sport AKA "The Shopping Trolley".Not much of it original
The first 8 miles was mostly off road and disused old roads,up to the track around East Midlands Airport (hard pack and grass) fine when dry but very gloopy when wet.
Then on main roads to Ashby,Swad,Burton,just after Willington i went off road again to Derby,then from Derby along the river track back to Elvaston a total of about 18 miles off road.Need to fit a different seat
50 mile trip.

https://www.strava.com/activities/686345644

Sculpture on the Southern side of the Airport trail.






Burton Flour Mills

View attachment 141031


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2016)

I hate wasps!

Finally got round to re-fitting the Superstar Components rear wheel to my Planet X last night as it had to have a spoke replaced and the rim re-trued after a breakage at the start of August - when I also got a wasp sting on my right thigh which turned an angry shade of red, put out an extra ordinary amount of heat and gained a few inches in circumference..

Today I took the bike out for a couple of hours for a spin in the countryside to the north and west of Ipswich only for one of the stripey b*st*rds to get inside my jersey and sting me on the right side of my chest. I've now got a succession of ice packs to go under my t-shirt hoping to minimise the effects.

Other than that the ride was lovely - clear blue skies, warm but with a decent breeze to keep the temperature down and surprisingly clear roads. Roll on tomorrow when a bonus day off work will see me at Rutland Water.

https://www.strava.com/activities/686124956


----------



## Diggs (23 Aug 2016)

Phew what a scorcher! Had an absolutely beautiful ride around Bewl Water. What a lovely place, lots going on, around and on the water. A little bit lumpy in places so gets the heart pumping, not just a pootle.


----------



## macp (23 Aug 2016)

Such a glorious ride home today. Its my little bit of bliss and chance to wind down from a day at work. It was hot but I had a tail wind and my legs felt strong so instead of taking my usual turn I took the alternative and much longer route. One of those rides where you feel you could just keep going & going. One day I will do it you know with my trusty steed loaded up and no real idea where Im headed.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2016)

Three rides today , all on Boris Bikes in London, ride one was from Euston Station down to Regents Street to go and see the Terrence Donovan exhibition, then after a walk round soho, a pie and mash lunch in Carnaby Street and an Ice cream, we got another bike and road down to Lower Ground on the South Bank to look at the Thames and have coffee at the OXO tower, then a walk over the bridge to the ironically named Cheapside for some retail therapy then another Boris bike to Leicester Square for some dinner and cinema.








Carnaby Street




Pie n Mash





Carnaby Steet






St Paul's






Statue Bloke.


----------



## galaxy (24 Aug 2016)

Met the Mrs on the way home such a lovely evening. Perfect cycling weather.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Right, after yesterdays marathon effort, it was a much shorter ride today as I picked up my new Boardman Road Pro Carbon.
> 
> I was approached by three people in the car park as I was getting ready to ride off who wanted to chat about the bike, what was it, how good it looked and in one case, scarcely believing that Halfords sold such bikes - yes, I really did buy it here
> 
> ...



I really like the Boardman Pro Carbon. Mine's been absolutely faultless in the 3 years I've had it. The only thing that bothers me (slightly) about the new one, are the disc brakes. Interestingly the new SLR, doesn't have disc brakes, but it does have SRAM groupset, which is not to my liking. I hope you enjoy your bike anyway.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Aug 2016)

Georgeous morning today and perfect for a single-speed ride in;






Straight run down the A10 to work with a little run through Cambridge to top up the distance.

https://www.strava.com/activities/686976292

The Weigh at journey's end;


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2016)

Jenkins said:


> I hate wasps!
> 
> Finally got round to re-fitting the Superstar Components rear wheel to my Planet X last night as it had to have a spoke replaced and the rim re-trued after a breakage at the start of August - when I also got a wasp sting on my right thigh which turned an angry shade of red, put out an extra ordinary amount of heat and gained a few inches in circumference..
> 
> ...


Might try baking soda on the wasp sting. Alkaline will counter the acidic nature of the venom, just the opposite of the bee sting, which is more alkali, and can be treated with vinegar, or orange juice, in a pinch. (Folk remedy, as my folks told me to do that.)


----------



## Stonechat (24 Aug 2016)

Meant to get out really early to avoid the heat, but in fact didn't get out until 9.50

Did some intervals, and loops round the Chertsey area.
Was quite hot

35 miles @ 16.8 mph (Garmin)

1024 feet climbed

Temp between 26 and 31 deg C

https://www.strava.com/activities/687174410


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Aug 2016)

Way too hot for a day ride...
so ive moddified the new helmet and the bike.and fitted the Cree lights...

daylight !!!


----------



## mark st1 (24 Aug 2016)

Out for a quick burn on the road bike today back on Tarmac which was nice and a relief on my arris ! Went through the the Walthams towards Twyford turning off into the back roads around Hurst heading towards Wokingham left into Bracknell which is a Mecca of roadworks and new buildings at present cranes galore !! Hit the back roads again for a nice bit of welcome shade. Back on the main roads around the edge of Ascot racecourse up to the peanut roundabout near Legoland then forced to stop for some fluids hot was an understatement...




A welcome bit of shade for me.. Downed some couple of month old jelly babies and Tangfastics that were in my saddle bag (bit ropey) then head down arse up for the Drift Road but being baked in sunshine and a unfavourable headwind it was bloomin hard work. Did the full road this time and then turned off towards Shurlock Row through White Waltham and glad I got home when I did 2 full bottles gone which is unusual for me. Missed a short sharp rain shower which arrived 10 mins after I got home just as I was finishing my Nobbly Bobbly which my granddaughter had lovingly saved for me . I was lucky if I got to eat 20% of it tbh ! 
32.9 miles in 1 hour 47 mins with a 18.4 avg and a mighty 646 ft of climbing .

https://www.strava.com/activities/687434023/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472053942

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Aug 2016)

4 of us today. Little me, Peter T., Julian H., and Steve E. The guys were intrigued about the plan so the map came out. Off we went for Knightwick and then the climb to Clifton-on-Teme. It should be called Clifton-above-Teme as it is quite a height up there. Then we tracked across lumpy country for Kyre where another climb awaited us. Now it was just a reasonably easy drop all the way down for Steen's Bridge. All we needed now was a little dodge through the lanes to get us to the Golf Club at Bodenham where beans on toast and cups of tea awaited us.

Much chat later the plan was to take the flat way back by Withington and Weston Beggard. We stopped at Yarkhill to take a look inside the Church. What a lovely spot that is. Then more fairly easy riding took us towards Bishop's Frome and the climb to Acton Green. Now we were looking for a pub but the Nelson at Longley Green was closed as was the Oak at Leigh Sinton. Pete lives in Leigh Sinton so went home while we rode uphill into town checking out the Plume of Feathers on the way. Finally the Nag's Head hove into view. Pints all round went down well. It had been a hot and sticky ride so our rehydration had been well earned after those 70 miles


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Aug 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I really like the Boardman Pro Carbon. Mine's been absolutely faultless in the 3 years I've had it. The only thing that bothers me (slightly) about the new one, are the disc brakes. Interestingly the new SLR, doesn't have disc brakes, but it does have SRAM groupset, which is not to my liking. I hope you enjoy your bike anyway.



Cheers - first road bike with discs, so just getting used to it. I suppose being able to stop in the wet will be useful...(if the frame doesn't melt first) 
Still needs a few tweaks to get it set up just so, but by heck it's quicker than the Road Comp

Bit gutted though that I've barely had chance to ride it since I got it - managed 8 miles or so on Sunday with virtually empty legs and with work getting in the way the only other ride I've managed all week is a cheeky 10k tonight while Mrs ND got the tea on.


----------



## gavgav (24 Aug 2016)

Nice evening for a ride, cooler than the last few days and hardly any wind for a change! I did a route that I've not done in a long while, heading out through Bayston Hill and down to Exfords Green, before taking Long Lane (usual ridiculous amount of traffic for a narrow lane, 6 cars in a mile to pull in for) and then climbed up to Oaks.

Paused to enjoy the fabulous views over to the East of Shropshire, before the nice downhill run to Plealey, which would be very fast if it wasn't for the narrow road and blind bends meaning you can't let the bike go properly.

Turned North to Annscroft and then out onto the busier road to Hook-a-Gate, along which I encountered the only nobber of the ride and my first for a few rides actually, a black taxi from Comet Cars of Shrewsbury, which squeezed past me and a car coming the other way, giving me about 2 inches of clearance  and doing way over the speed limit. Rather than giving him sight of my anger I have dropped an e-mail to the company and threatened to report him to the police unless I receive acknowledgment of my complaint.

Once back at Nobold, I turned through Meole Brace and back home having done 16.7 miles and 753ft of climbing


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might try baking soda on the wasp sting. Alkaline will counter the acidic nature of the venom, just the opposite of the bee sting, which is more alkali, and can be treated with vinegar, or orange juice, in a pinch. (Folk remedy, as my folks told me to do that.)



Thanks for the info, but it's a bit late now. Despite the ice packs I've now got a normal sized pasty English bloke coloured left side and an angry red coloured 38C right side to my chest! 

Didn't stop me enjoying Rutland Water today 'though. Baking hot and got through 2 litres of squash in the 44 miles of two loops. Loads of people circulating and I hope the bloke with the mangled mudguard got things sorted as neither of us had a 15mm spanner to release the wheel to get at the retaining screw.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2016)

7.2 miles on the single speed today, only saw the old fellow on his hybrid. I warned him about the cloud of hornets I had just ridden through.
(I was too fast to stop, and the hornets were as astonished as I was, @Jenkins )
85F,29C
Winds W13
Relative humidity 61%
Barometer 29.99
Clouds,
hornets.


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2016)

Special day out today.28 miles to Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Special because my daughter rode with me.She is off the Edinburgh soon to Uni.It was a wonderful day.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Aug 2016)

Went for my normal 16 mile circuit yesterday. When I got to the garage it seems the fairy had been in there overnight. Front tyre felt a little soft and upon inspection found a thorn in the side wall. Pulled it out to the sound of hissing.
After swapping tubes I went out. The intention was to repair tube when I got home. I left it till early evening. I'm got pump and repair kit. Quickly found the hole so started sanding around it. Got tube of glue out but it had gone solid in the 2 years since I last used it. 
Only used 1 patch used and now useless. I'll nip into Halfirds later to see if they sell glue alone.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Aug 2016)

Bit grey this morning after the last couple of bright mornings and the odd bit of drizzle;bit weary after not sleeping too much(thunderstorms keeping us awake) so a fairly easy z2 ride in with the XLS back on the old used Randonneur tyres.Obv not as nice running as the Hutchinson or IRC tubeless but still a good tyre for the money and will be used more when winter kicks in(might get some of the Voyager hypers that Planet X has cheap or some Schwalbe s-one tubeless if I'm feeling flush).

https://www.strava.com/activities/688186010


----------



## Stonechat (25 Aug 2016)

One thing I didn't mention about yesterday's ride was the glue in my helmet started melting it dissolving, running down, I had meant to order a new lid, so have had to bring it forward. Recently received a half price offer on a Mavic one, so ordered that


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2016)

After a sweltering day up in 'the smoke' yesterday which involved lots of walking and a hospital visit (planned), it was nice to get out this morning. Moving house tomorrow, so made the most of the 2 hours I had to clock in a quick 30 miles around WGP and Sunningdale before home through Chobham. Nice out today, not hot but very humid and sticky.
669 miles done this month, 108 to go to target..


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Aug 2016)

I used one of my glueless patches. at least I'll get to find out how long they last. they're at least 3 years old.

Got 2 tubes of glue £3. 
I hope she doesn't come a visiting again any time soon. If she does I'm ready for a proper repair.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2016)

Day of work so after taking mum food shopping an activity I loathe it was out with the bike . With @Supersuperleeds posting yesterday about doing a new fastest speed down Beacon hill. I thought Ive not been down the Beacon recently so I set out that way not in a competitive way  . Up through Newtown Linford and up Sharply hill then left at old John to Beacon crossroads and up the Beacon the easy way and on to the descent . Mid 30s until I hit the bend were it drops again and hit the after burners just before the speed notification board doing over 40 there was a metal clattering sound as something fell from me making me just sit up slightly .The board flashed up 43 mph so sat up and coasted to a stop half a mile away and realised my pump had fell from my back pocket so back up the beacon to search for my pump . Found it still in one piece if slightly dented . So turned back though Woodhouse to Quorn and then decided to climb wood lane by the quarry a climb I never done .Up wood lane not as bad as feared and onto Swithland ,Cropston and back to Anstey . Rain was holding off so a loop of Groby and Newtown Linford was added before home . 22.7 miles in the bag and strava got me at 44.7 mph down the Beacon . For the record that's faster than @Supersuperleeds  just saying.But I must confess my cateye computer has me at 42.8 but obviously I believe Strava


----------



## Old jon (25 Aug 2016)

A cooler start to the day. Decided to ride along a collection of familiar roads, and set off for the usual wander around Holbeck to Great Wilson Street and across Crown Point Bridge to start the escape from Leeds via the Oakwood Clock and the ascent of Boot Hill. Turn left just past the pub at the top for that pleasant little lane to Shadwell, and once there turn left again for Slaid Hill. Turn right at the lights onto Wike Ridge Lane.



Did I mention I was riding in very thick mist? Anyway, I rode off the end of the video and through East Keswick, up Potts Hill to reach the A 659 just before it enters Collingham. Through the village and turn right onto Wattle Syke up to the clutch of roundabouts that hatched there in the years I wasn’t looking. Almost all the way through Boston Spa to Clifford Road. Just past the former convent I stopped for a sandwich, then carried on through Bramham and the amazing amount of traffic that is taking people to the festival there, all the way to Thorner.

I think I was still in primary school when I first rode Sandhills out of Thorner, still find it tough going, along to Skeltons Lane and back on the A 58 via Red Hall Lane. A quick whizz back down Boot Hill and complete thirty three and a quarter miles by the time I crossed Leeds and found my front door. Just where I had left it.

Collection of roads, ridden by jon today, drawn by Garmin.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2016)

My usual Thursday loop stopping at Hatton Locks, not a nice day for a bike ride, it had rained over night and was damp under foot grey and cool, but best of all that wind had eased a lot. A dry fast ride out, well fast for me these days, 30 miles in 2 hours for a 15 mph average. On the way back it rained for the first hour before drying up. unfortunately I managed to fall off on the road before mine. its busy round here at the moment with the gas main work, I was trickling at walking pace riding up behind a parked tarmac lorry waiting for an oncoming transit to pass the lorry and managed to get my foot tangled up in the front wheel, I went down like a sack of spuds, fair play to the transit driver and his mate, they stopped and checked I was OK before carrying on. I've got a sore right calf, right wrist and shoulder plus a pair of skinned knee's . The bikes got scuffed bar tape and a battered looking front mudguard, apart from that its OK. I'm cross with myself for a silly mistake, I know I have toe overlap, all my bikes have toe overlap and all ways have, I'm a short arse, I normally make allowances for it, this time I didn't. After all that I ended up with 54 miles at 14.8, and managed the 50 miles in 3 hours 22 minutes, the fastest I've done 50 miles this year, a good ride that I enjoyed until the mistake.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2016)

@dave r a like for the ride not falling off hope your not to sore in the morning


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> Day of work so after taking mum food shopping an activity I loathe it was out with the bike . With @Supersuperleeds posting yesterday about doing a new fastest speed down Beacon hill. I thought Ive not been down the Beacon recently so I set out that way not in a competitive way  . Up through Newtown Linford and up Sharply hill then left at old John to Beacon crossroads and up the Beacon the easy way and on to the descent . Mid 30s until I hit the bend were it drops again and hit the after burners just before the speed notification board doing over 40 there was a metal clattering sound as something fell from me making me just sit up slightly .The board flashed up 43 mph so sat up and coasted to a stop half a mile away and realised my pump had fell from my back pocket so back up the beacon to search for my pump . Found it still in one piece if slightly dented . So turned back though Woodhouse to Quorn and then decided to climb wood lane by the quarry a climb I never done .Up wood lane not as bad as feared and onto Swithland ,Cropston and back to Anstey . Rain was holding off so a loop of Groby and Newtown Linford was added before home . 22.7 miles in the bag and strava got me at 44.7 mph down the Beacon . For the record that's faster than @Supersuperleeds  just saying.But I must confess my cateye computer has me at 42.8 but obviously I believe Strava



You use the Strava app on the phone don't you? It is common knowledge that it is unreliable for speeds due to the way it records


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2016)

postman said:


> Special day out today.28 miles to Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Special because my daughter rode with me.She is off the Edinburgh soon to Uni.It was a wonderful day.



You look nowt like your avatar


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Aug 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> see if they sell glue alone


They do


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Aug 2016)

A ride of two halves. 
There are a few bits need looking at on the new bike, so rode that back down to Halfords for them to sort it (a cynic might argue that they should have covered everything in the build / PDI, but I'll give the benefit of the doubt this once). The weather was a spot or two of rain as I set off, full on biblical monsoon by the time I was half a mile from home. My 'showerproof' jacket gave up the ghost within seconds and I was soaked by the time I got there, a whole mile further on...hey ho! 

Mrs NDs bike had been in for a service, so that was my transport home. See what a caring husband I am? 
Did I mention it has a 16" frame? No, thought not, so seat up as high as it would go and I was off into the maelstrom. At least the grim weather meant there was no-one about to see me on her bike...
As I was already soaked I didn't get any wetter, but the weather must have spurred me on as I set a 4th fastest segment time on the way back up the hill...

So, just a massively moist *3.68* miles today. Still, it could be worse - I could have been up at Bramham Park trying to put a a tent up in all that rain for whats probably the worst Leeds Festival line up ever


----------



## i hate hills (25 Aug 2016)

postman said:


> Special day out today.28 miles to Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Special because my daughter rode with me.She is off the Edinburgh soon to Uni.It was a wonderful day.


Lovely pics , postman. I was speaking to one of the girls along the road from me and she was at Edinburgh Uni last year and was preparing to go back and she loved the Uni life and Edinburgh itself. Sure your daughter will have a ball.


----------



## Diggs (25 Aug 2016)

No photos for what I guess was a sort of commute.
Up early and heading to Southend on Sea to spend a day with the Diabetes UK roadshow, raising awareness of Type 2 Diabetes to the local shoppers.
A nice 32ish miles there and back in glorious sunny weather on a combination of road and gravelled bridleways


----------



## booze and cake (25 Aug 2016)

I was lucky enough to be granted access to artist David Nash's secret Ash Dome yesterday, so wangled the visit into a glorious 100 mile bike ride. I'd arranged to meet David in Blaenau Ffestiniog, so got the train from London with me Brian to my parents in Mid Wales on Tuesday, and set off yesterday morning.

I've driven from Mid Wales to Blaenau a few times but always avoided cycling it. The roads are good quality and the scenery stunning, but they're usually very busy, especially during the summer. With recent weather being rated as scorchio, I was fearful of being repeatedly buzzed by a flood of people heading to the coast along the A458 & A470. Despite this I have always wanted to ride that road, there was an epic hill, a great long descent and views that sell Wales more than any words could. So I committed to the mission.

I got lucky, it was one of my best days in the saddle. I was chased down the road by 2 dogs in the 1st 5 miles, but burned them off, not the nicest start, but all worries quickly evaporated. Heading down the A458 towards Dolgellau.



Bursting with colour, even looks good on a phone camera.



There's a lovely 4-5 mile gradual descent to Mallwyd, then start climbing up past Dinas Mawddwy, with the leg breaking Bwlch y Groes, on the right



….whose 32% gradient I unashamedly dodged having only a 39-25 smallest gear on me Brian. It was then onto the big climb of the day, a 3 mile climb up to 1200ft. When I mapped the route on ridewithgps.com it said the maximum gradient was 12%. LIES. My hear sank as I approached the bottom of the climb and saw a sign saying 20%. ….lets just say a few photo sudden opportunities presented themselves



All altitude chips were cashed back in with the following 5 mile descent, I hit 47mph, and if I did'nt have a ruksak would have cracked 50 I think.

From Dolgellau it was approx 10 miles very sapping gradual uphill through Coed-y-Brenin to the decommissioned nuclear power station Trawfynydd, under suitably moody skies.



It was hot, too hot for the woollen jersey I've selected for the journey, so I take a few stops on this section to soak my hot feet and head into a few cold water mountain streams. I have yet to grow or lose any toes since.

At Blaenau I stop my GPS to keep the location secret, and meet David and he kindly agrees to put my bike in the back of his car and we drive up there. I first saw the ash dome on the BBC4 programme Forest, Field and Sky, art inspired by nature, its on youtube and is well worth a watch. I've been desperate to see it ever since. Its every bit as enchanting and magical as I expected, I could'nt stop smiling. David planted the trees in the late 70's and has repeatedly revisited and used old technicques to cut and coax them into their current shape. I'm going to be writing up a more detailed report with more pics of my visit at a later date, but here's a taster. It has a real wow factor. If only there was a bike in the middle it would look like trees dancing round in honour of the great bicycle, like dancers round a maypole….oh hang on
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160824_145021_zpsjvgopzbm.jpg.html]

[/URL]



The return journey is just as pretty, oh these roads are so choca



I don't fancy the 5 mile climb I descended earlier, so at Dolgellau, decide to go round the coast by Barmouth and Towyn instead. Its getting late and I've got no lumens but there's a few train stations en route if I run out of light, which is looking likely. Its still really warm in the evening sun as I get to the estuary.



From there it was over the charming rickety toll bridge, 25p for bicycles, it was easily worth 50p so they got a tip.

Despite being a coastal road it was still pretty lumpy



. ….photo limit reached I think, to be cont……


----------



## booze and cake (25 Aug 2016)

….cont. The village of Llwyngwril had a thriving guerilla knitting heart, or some sort of show was on, the place was covered in bright knitwear. I had to stop for this full size farmer, dog, sheep and even seagull. Top work.



Just before I get to Towyn about 7.30pm I admit to myself I'm miles from home and not going to make it back in the last hour of light, so train it is. I've mostly had little or no phone reception all day but Towyn had 4G, amazeballs. But yay is followed by nay as the internet reveals I'm not going to get to Aberystwyth before the last train leaves, my only hope is to head it off at the creek by cutting across country, and battling yet more hills, and meeting it at Machynlleth where it arrives at 8.09pm.

So at the tail end of a hot day with many hills and about 90 miles in the legs, I have to finish with a 10 mile drag race which starts with a 5 mile climb, the likes of which I'd decided against over 20 miles ago, oh the irony….At least the short cut is called Happy Valley, the race against the setting sun is on. I get a 2nd wind and fly up, even have time for a last snack and a photo at the top.




Then an amazing fast descent which gives me even more time in hand. I'm going to make it, relax. Final photo on the approach to Machynlleth to bring the curtain down on a spectacular day.



Within an hour my parents meet me from the station the other end and I'm ferried to theirs and presented with a roast dinner a cold beer, legends. I admit I got lucky with the weather and lack of traffic, but Wales delivered beyond expectations again. 102 miles, 8900ft climbing, my legs still ache, but they'll be fine tomorrow, the day will live long in the memory.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10684209

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10689570


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> ….cont. The village of Llwyngwril had a thriving guerilla knitting heart, or some sort of show was on, the place was covered in bright knitwear. I had to stop for this full size farmer, dog, sheep and even seagull. Top work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Aug 2016)

@booze and cake great ride and pics!

@dave r hope you mend quickly.


----------



## hondated (26 Aug 2016)

Sorry no photos again.
Given it was another hot night and I woke up again at 2am I decided to go for a ride. Not wanting a too strenuous ride I decided to head over to Pevensey marshes.
So I rode out to Polegate, up to Stone Cross through Westham and got to the lanes on the marshes.
Another warm dry night and once again I found the solitude I love in them.No one about at all.
Took a right in lanes and rode via Normans Bay to Sovereign Harbour. From there I rode on the sea front path and deviated home to Hampden Park.
Once home nice cup of tea shower and back in bed and I am not even sure whether my wife knew I had been out.
Yes this night time riding is proving to be compulsive and I am already planning another ride at the same time next week with a friend.


----------



## john59 (26 Aug 2016)

A 101 km ride this morning to test out my new chainset, cassette & chain, I fitted yesterday. The weather was sunny with a slight breeze.


View: https://youtu.be/q81YRGF8GrU


Farndon Bridge




Church At Aldford




Stray Animal Enclosure




Oak Farm


----------



## gaz71 (26 Aug 2016)

I had a day off today so i thought id go and explore a route ive never done before.I didnt really have a plan on where i was going to go,i just kept going.I started off from (deep breath) Teddington,through Bushy park,into Hampton,then Lower Sunbry,on to Chertsey,Addlestone and Weybridge,back to Walton Bridge,then on to Ashford to visit my folks.My sister turned up and said a cyclist had been knocked off his bike at Jobs Dairy roundabout so i hope hes ok.After a couple of cuppas i set off home through Hanworth,Hampton and Bushy Park and got home 25.5 miles later.Really enjoyed myself (apart from the slight hills in Weybridge),and quite chuffed for doing over a 100 miles in a week for the second week running.


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (26 Aug 2016)

I needed some small items for a job on the Marina where i live but i wanted to get the parts from the Marina at Willington(Mercia Marina) there is a branch of Midland Chandlers there,i normally collect 4 sacrificial anode @2.6Kg each on the Shopping Trolley(Aerospace Sport) but not today only small light parts so i went on the Viscount Aerospace Pro, it has sprint rims and tubular tyres, very comfy ride and quick for me. 25Mile round trip just about all flat.
Avg. 14.6 out into slight head wind
Avg. 17.9 back tail wind
https://www.strava.com/activities/689547662


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2016)

Friday ride much of the same but somehow really nice ride

Weather was ideal, not too hot, a bit windy but not too much.
Started off after some time to warm up with some intervals.

At the end was passed by Bob, my namesake from the HDW.
Followed him for a short while but although he is older than I , he is faster, but with a slightly erratic pace, and he has two Pinarellos. It was the green one today. After a while we parted, I headed for 
Prune Hill only to pass Bob on the way ther.
Went across to Chobham, where blow me, it was Bob passing the other way

Returned home via Chertsey

40 miles @ 17.2 mph 
1042 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/689502767


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2016)

Today after an eight mile run in 28 degree heat the fragrant MrsP and I got the bikes out rode along some very clever Dutch cycle paths to Rotterdam via Schiedam and Spangdam, had a bit of lunch, a mooch about then back again. We rode alongside some canals and past a couple of blumen' great windmills, I had no idea they were so big. 






Typical cycle path






Rotterdam Station. 






Bridge over a canal.






Blumen' great windmill! 






Just 15.23 hot and sweaty miles today.


----------



## gavgav (26 Aug 2016)

Started the Bank Holiday weekend with a ride after work. Didn't get away from work as early as I wanted to, so not quite the 50k I was planning, that will wait to Monday though.

Lovely calm and sunny evening, as I took the cycle paths up to Heathgates and along Whitchurch Rd, before dropping down to the Tarmac section of the old Canal path, avoiding the muddy section that was bound to be wet after yesterday's torrential rain.

Out onto the road at Uffington and up to Upton Magna and East Haughmond, before my favourite mile downhill strait to Rodington and Somerwood Heath. From there it was the bumpy road back to Upton Magna and then to Berwick Wharf, before the fast section to Atcham, along which a Ferrari and a sporty BMW passed me in the other direction, doing what must have been getting on for 100mph, racing each other I assume 

Crossed Atcham bridge and then up the lanes towards Betton Abbots, passing a young whipper snapper on a racer who then scalped me on the steep hill 

Arrived home with 21.2 miles completed


----------



## gavgav (26 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I was lucky enough to be granted access to artist David Nash's secret Ash Dome yesterday, so wangled the visit into a glorious 100 mile bike ride. I'd arranged to meet David in Blaenau Ffestiniog, so got the train from London with me Brian to my parents in Mid Wales on Tuesday, and set off yesterday morning.
> 
> I've driven from Mid Wales to Blaenau a few times but always avoided cycling it. The roads are good quality and the scenery stunning, but they're usually very busy, especially during the summer. With recent weather being rated as scorchio, I was fearful of being repeatedly buzzed by a flood of people heading to the coast along the A458 & A470. Despite this I have always wanted to ride that road, there was an epic hill, a great long descent and views that sell Wales more than any words could. So I committed to the mission.
> 
> ...


Roads I travel very often up to my dads caravan, and there is certainly some epic scenery. Fair play to you for having the confidence to ride on them though, as there is some seriously bad driving that goes on up there.


----------



## iandg (26 Aug 2016)

Off today, working Sunday. A spin on the Cross-Check on the local parkland trails

https://www.strava.com/activities/689670137

No pics unless you count this selfie


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Aug 2016)

Well I might have had 20 minutes on the sofa AGAIN after riding home from work,a pleasurable habit!
We unlocked the tandem and headed out of the village, then down and up Long Road and into Comberton.
In Barton we rode past the empty bowling green and made our way toward Haslingfield.
We stopped on top of the old railway bridge



From Haslingfield we turned right to Harlton, then we stopped at the pub for a shandy. The pub is The Fox and Hounds 









The tandem waited patiently.
Through the Eversdens, farmers harvesting and the sun sinking.
We came up through Toft, then the sky was starting to look nice to the west





Then we stopped at The Blue Lion in Hardwick and I had a pint, Jo a half of full on beer, none of this shandy lark.... Get us!
A mile home to watch the vuelta whilst eating chorizo and home grown pimientos de Padron. Life is good! (And a Lefe Royal!)


https://www.strava.com/activities/689948600


----------



## BSRU (26 Aug 2016)

Had an excellent short ride today, 58km with 770m of going up.
A few years ago 58km would have been a long ride for me but now it's short as I normally ride 80 to 100kms.
Bright sunshine and warm for the whole ride with a breeze that was not really noticeable.

The best ride of the year as I felt full of energy and vigour, zipped up 2 cat 4 climbs and a cat 3 then had an encounter with another rider.
After the cat 3 I was just cruising along when another rider catches me up, expensive looking bike with carbon aero wheels, full Rapha kit(including Rapha bidons) and very expensive looking SPD-L shoes. From behind also noticed very well defined calf muscles so not a casual rider, thought I was going to be left for dead.
As he passed he mentioned how fast I was going considering all the extra weight behind me, luckily I knew what he meant as he was commenting on my Carradice Nelson saddlebag and all the stuff I carry in it. I can only assume he "burnt all his matches" catching me as he could not pull away and any incline he slowed. By the third incline, a short sharp drag, I was almost freewheeling to stay behind so just went past much to his surprise, then pulled away.
I have to say I felt fantastic, probably because it was a "short" ride and I was using jelly beans to fuel the ride.

No hiding place from the sun riding up Hackpen Hill but still great fun.






Too many jelly beans but they were not going back in my pocket so I ended up with a mouthful.






Had a nice tow for a for kilometres but eventually had to overtake on a short drag.




Felt great when I got off but still needed to eat some apple and black current pies to replace the carbs I'd used.


----------



## Simontm (27 Aug 2016)

For various reason was off the bike till this morning so went for a 24 miler. Was going to be a short 12 but, well, you know how it is. Kingston-Teddington lock-Twickenham-Hampton-Bushy Park-Home Park.
Here is where I would normally head home but the legs felt good so Hampton Court (where a big lad with all the kit and attitude undertook me when I was turning- think he fancied a grudge race but I was heading elsewhere)-Walton- back to Molesey where I had a look to see what my first school had become (a massive residential by the look of it) -a pootle over the ember then home,


----------



## Diggs (27 Aug 2016)

Only a short one today. 23 miles with the LBS ride. Out from Billericay through Stock to Galleywood, then back via Margaretting and Ingatestone.















Even got a little bit The Italian Job at one stage.....


----------



## postman (27 Aug 2016)

a pie ride.I was going to Ilkley but just down the by- pass,the thighs ached,so a little turn off and i was on my way to Otley.18 miles in all.I felt great loads of energy,but the thigh muscles ached.Anyway i called in to Weigmans and bought one warm pie,good old Vernon,they are nice.I raised it to the sky and thanked him.Then i was off again in to Headingley for a second latte.Home just after 11-20.Good ride,and i think i saw another CC member,Old Jon.He was just leaving the Lawnswood roundabout going to Bramhope,now looking at his avatar it was him.Great ride out.According to Strava i only did 18 miles.so somehow i waked four miles,or my cheap computer is not set up right,not bothered.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2016)

Another tandem run this morning. Down through Madingley village and then through Dry Drayton and over a flowing A14.
At Oakington we took the road for Girton. Mrs Dave works somewhere in Girton, and somewhere she works is a secret blackberry patch...




4 boxes picked, she'll be getting all Bob Marley later....

In to town to Aromi, normally there is a queue, I like this queue!








Cambridge was starting to get busy.
We left via Trumpington and the Shelfords before going around Newton and Haslingfield.

Between Toft and Hardwick we stopped to take a pic of the lovely undulating clouds





A car pulled up, 2 old boys....
"We're lost!"
"Where are you from?"
"Wisssscaaaaaansin"
"Sh1t, you are lost!"

They were looking for Cambridge Meridian golf club. Easy peasy!

Home we came. 31 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/690659846


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2016)

Weather forecast for today was rain from around 10am followed by a lot of rain this afternoon. So I decided I was going to get up early, get out of the door by 6am and do a 100km ride and get home before the rain started.

Thinks didn't start out well as I didn't get out of bed until 7am 

Anyway got out of the door at 8am and thought I would do 30 miles and get home dry. As per usual no route planned and I a set of in beautiful sunshine, little wind and no sign whatsoever of rain. After 12 miles or so I decided I would do the 100km and if I got wet I got wet. Rain held off for the first 40 miles and then it absolutely pelted it down  - for a full 5 minutes. 5 minutes after that I was bone dry 

Saw loads of cyclists out, all probably with the same idea as me, get out and home before the rain.

Stopped of at the lbs on the way home to pick up some new glove and pedals for my lads bike. As I rode into our road it started to rain again and by the time I got in the house it was bucketing it down, again it didn't last long but I got home dry.

67 miles done followed by a long soak in the bath. Time to follow the footy, cricket and rugby and sup loads of tea.

https://www.strava.com/activities/690580352


----------



## Old jon (27 Aug 2016)

Three rivers in thirty one point eight miles. Which brings me to wonder, when does a stream become big enough to be a river? I may enquire of a cartographer. Anyway, a bit of thought, its Carnival in Leeds, Festival at Bramham Hall and no doubt all sorts of other stuff around and about. Not seen anything advertised for Otley and its environs today, so in that direction I shall pedal.

To the towpath for a start, and leave the canal at Viaduct Road. The ride to the Ring Road at Lawnswood seems easier these days, I must be slowing down. Straight across the roundabout and turn right a distance further along for Adel Lane, which becomes Church Lane and after crossing Adel Dam, which was the mill dam long ago, the map and Google Earth are no help in identifying if it is a stream, beck or river in this case, but now on Eccup Lane until I turn left onto Arthington Road. After some ordinary riding along this it turns into Black Hill Road and definitely not ordinary!



The last bit of road in the video is old faithful, the A 659, which leads to Pool, where I absentmindedly turned left for Otley, but realised soon enough so I rode a little detour around the back of the petrol station and was back on my intended track again. Across the Wharfe, bridge provided, and take the next left. A mile or so later, turn left over Leathley Bridge, that’s the Washburn crossed, and the long climb to Farnley Hall is worth it ‘cos the next bit is downhill to Otley. Cross the River Wharfe again here, through the town and out along Leeds Road yet again. Turn off the A 660 in Headingley, drop down to Kirkstall and cross the River Aire again just downstream of Kirkstall Abbey. Surprisingly light traffic all the way around, and I reached home just before the rain did. Lucky me.

Lots of other riders out today, but I cannot see them on this map . . .


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Aug 2016)

Got the 100k done today(not the Strava 130 though).

Bit early to join the club run so started with a Littleport loop and then joined the route back in Queen Adelaide.At the last railway crossing(there's three of 'em in one small village!)a bod was by the side on her phone,asked her if she was ok and she said she'd come off on the rails but was ok-ish and was getting someone to pick her up so carried on towards Prickwillow.

On the Isleham road saw the two groups ahead saw caught up the easy riders and was able to join the mods as they were not bashing it;nice run in to La Hogue in Chippenham(apart from the HRM playing up).

After an espresso and chat we back off and heading home via Fordham and then a nice bash down the road from Soham to Streatham and then back to Witchford and Ely;after a little Ely loop did a run up to Pymoor and back to finish the 100(just!) back in Ely.


https://www.strava.com/activities/690650375

Was going to head back out with the better half to look at some bikes in Littleport and do the Strava 130 condo but weather had turned so she didn't fancy it so made do with just a 100.


----------



## iandg (27 Aug 2016)

Dan's Owd Man said:


> I needed some small items for a job on the Marina where i live but i wanted to get the parts from the Marina at Willington(Mercia Marina) there is a branch of Midland Chandlers there,i normally collect 4 sacrificial anode @2.6Kg each on the Shopping Trolley(Aerospace Sport) but not today only small light parts so i went on the Viscount Aerospace Pro, it has sprint rims and tubular tyres, very comfy ride and quick for me. 25Mile round trip just about all flat.
> Avg. 14.6 out into slight head wind
> Avg. 17.9 back tail wind
> https://www.strava.com/activities/689547662
> ...




Love that Viscount - I remember selling them when I worked in a bike shop


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2016)

Two rides - yesterday was just a shake down ride after getting the new bike refettled and adjusted.

A very enjoyable, if short, 10k into the local countryside and back:




Hard to believe that the council are absolutely busting to bury all this farmland under concrete so they can put in yet another office / retail park isn't it?
How many generic office buildings with next to no public transport links does one city need? 

And so to today, when a more lengthy ride was in order.
The day started bright and sunny, although quite breezy and I was out early on the new bike and up Coal Road, then Red Hall Lane, a quick squirt along the A58 and left onto Whin Moor Lane for the very pleasant ride to Shadwell.
In Shadwell I turned right and descended all the way through the village looping back towards the A58.
Up the sharp slope, across the A58 and onto the undulating Carr Lane for a very enjoyable run into Thorner, before heading up the short but steep hill onto Milner Lane. Still getting used to the carbon bike, but you really can feel the difference when climbing 
Along the ridge all the way to East Rigton Green, then up Bramham Lane, across Jewitt Lane and back out onto Thorner Lane.
Accelerated hard down into the dip, generating enough speed (33.5mph) that I was back up the other side almost before I'd realised it, then on to Bramham past the festival traffic.
Round through Bramham, slightly checked by more traffic and up Town Hill - always hard work, but not quite as hard work today.
Then the down the 'windmill' hill where despite hitting a bit of traffic I achieved 43mph down the hill
Into Clifford, looping up to Boston Spa and back to Clifford, then into Bramham and up over the A1(M) bridge and back past Bramham Park where the great unwashed were starting to surface 
Kudos to the guy behind me in the blue truck with the digger on the back who held back, giving me loads of room and let me maneuver onto Thorner Lane when he could have quite easily bullied his way past 
Straight along there to the Milner Lane junction and then on along the ridge, pausing for a drink and a of pic:




A couple of other cyclists passed while I was stopped and I caught one of them on the short climb back into Thorner where we exchanged hellos.
He caught me up again as we got to Main Street and found the traffic about as busy as I've ever seen it in Thorner - almost gridlock! 
Anyhow, a nice cement mixer driver waved us across into the queuing traffic but it was stop start stop start along the street so i stopped to give it five minutes to clear while the other guy carried on.
I caught up with him at the foot of Sandhills (or Van Zyl Hill as we call it now) and we had another quick chat before the climb.
I said the new bike climbs better didn't I?
I took a huge 22 seconds off my former PB up the hill - that's just ridiculous! 
Anyhow, a few loops round locally to bang the mileage on and it was on to home.

Great ride, still loving the new bike and wish I'd had longer for this mornings ride.

*31.77 miles* (51.12km) in *2h 14m* at an average of *14.3mph* with *1561*ft climbed. Lovely weather for it, lots of cyclists out and life is good. What more can you want?


----------



## iandg (27 Aug 2016)

Dropped #3 son at the ferry terminal at 6.15am for his trip back to Edinburgh Uni and then drove down to Harris with the Cross Check. I've entered an MTB race in a few weeks time and wanted to know how do-able the route is on a monster cross bike having walked most of it in the past but not cycled it.

I was on the trail by 7.00am, and although warm enough for shorts I put the arm and leg warmers on because of the bloody midges. Did a fair bit of 'off and push' but the route in the direction of the race is definitely more ride-able. Bailed out on one descent, unclipped with the left and toppled to the right ending up in a bog and had one of those classic moments on one descent where you go over the bars, leave the bike and run down the hill to stop face planting. Oh, and I didn't realise there was a river crossing 

Back home for 11 and a second breakfast after a thoroughly enjoyable ride. Can't wait for the event 

https://www.strava.com/activities/690474616


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Aug 2016)

5 today. Julian H., Sara P., Pete M., Mrs 26 and me. Margaret P-R turned up briefly on her way back from an errand. We had dodged some early rain so the ride to Trioscape was on. It was the fairly standard run through the school and on down along the Hams. We detoured to Woolridge but the views were rather hazy. Not long and we were enjoying coffee and cake.

Sara asked for the run back by Hollybush so we headed for Brand Green and Redmarley. It was a steady twiddle to the top of the Hollybush climb before descending across the common. Goodbyes said all round Mrs 26 and I took the run by Guarlford where we stopped to help a fledgling Song Thrush into the safety of the verge.

Lovely social outing today fitted in between the rain as some thundery showers rolled in not long after our return. 46 miles and good craic


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (27 Aug 2016)

I can't see any Bee hives. i'am on my way to the door.


----------



## gaz71 (27 Aug 2016)

Had a really good ride today.Started in Teddington,rode down to Walton Bridge then followed the Thames all the way to Mortlake.Had a quick pint in The White Hart then went into Richmond Park for a bit before going to The Roebuck on Richmond Hill for another couple of ciders.Got home just over 30 miles later feeling quite pleased with managing about 138 miles for the week which is a personal best.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2016)

Our ride to day was from the hotel in Livange to Luxembourg Central. It was blumen hot n'all, 36 degrees at one point.

We rode via Berchem, Bivange, Fentange, Hesperang all nice small towns and villages to the city centre to see the Adolphe Bridge, but was covered in scaffolding!

After a bit of a mooch about we set off back via a detour to find a laundromat hence the squiggly but on the map.

Loads of Lycra roadies out today, and the roads are lovely smooth Tarmac, not a pothole to be seen.

























18.11 miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2016)

9.2 miles today, a new circuit at about a good pace, through curvy neighborhoods with good climbing(for here), a nice change from the usual. Near the golf course, but with no lost Wisconsinites(today).
85F
29C
Winds S 7
Relative humidity 72%
Barometer 30.05
A few clouds
No hornets,TBTG.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2016)

Granted, not a long ride, but I'll be heading off to visit here shortly, 
That said, there's a nice long drag up to it, from Horbury Bridge, all the way to the gates

I know there'll be at least 3, or 4, people that I know, from my days of owning Solihull built products


http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/index.html


----------



## gbb (28 Aug 2016)

Life's just too busy so not got many miles in lately and maybe today showed, I wasn't really on it...just 19 miles although at a reasonable pace for me, but it felt hard.
Still, any miles are good miles...and the consolation is, I'm recovering quicker than I used to a year ago.
Out for a carvery once I've showered


----------



## Simontm (28 Aug 2016)

A quick 20 miler this morning up to Kew, round Brentford, Hampton Bushy Park. Home. Showers and headwind - just what I need as I prepare to go back to cycle commute


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2016)

Had arranged to meet mate Andy for a gentle ride as he's suffering muscle injuries at the moment and under physio but being ex military he always push's everything he does so today my job was to hold him back .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley to meeting point at Mountsorrel . So off on a flatish ride Into Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland and back to Cropston . Bumped into another work colleague meeting up with his MTB mates before doing some off roading . So a nice break chatting away . Now retracing my route into Rothley and this time into Cossington and back to Andy's house in Sileby 19 miles for Andy at 14mph are target mph hows that for pacing .Quick coffee and back out on the bike just needed to extended the route home to get 50 km in. So turned for Seagrave then back downhill in Barrow ,Quorn up Wood lane again for the second time in a week having never done it before .Then back into Rothley and Cropston for the third time .I seem to going round in circles and back home 35.9 miles in the bag in really pleasant conditions


----------



## Mrs M (28 Aug 2016)

Out with Mr M today so chose the road bike (Mr M does not stop to "footer about") i. e. admire the view and take pics! Lovely day, not sunny but warm.
Anyway, went a route we've not been for a while which was quite enjoyable  Lots of changes due to Aberdeen bypass under construction, one of our roads was closed and had to take a wee detour, not too steep though 
Met a few friendly roadies and an older man on an E bike  
Road bike felt strange as barely ridden it this year as always out on the Pashley, methinks will need to take roadie out more often 
Three separate dogs though they'd like to jump on me and the bike today, good job I had my wits about me and good brakes 
No country view pics, so here are my shoes drying out


----------



## Diggs (28 Aug 2016)

With the new toy, I finally have had an opportunity to stop lurking on the Hadleigh MTB club Facebook page and actually join in, so popped along for their Sunday morning ride. Stopped short of a lap of the Hadleigh course as there was coffee available and Mrs D had been making noises about being out two days running ( not that we've actually done anything since I got home and I'm regretting rushing back now).
Anyway a cracking ride with a great bunch of people.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Aug 2016)

Medium club run today as im still getting fitness back from hols/ food poisoning .
Just under 64 miles, one guy fell off and ended up in a farmers gate after a touch of wheels and i nearly bonked as i didnt take enough money and food 
I heard that @Lilliburlero  rides with someone who came to mercia sunday ride on a thursday ?
https://www.strava.com/activities/691987011


----------



## I like Skol (28 Aug 2016)

Yesterday but I didn't get chance to post last night for some reason.... 






I rode from home nr M/cr to my dads in Cwmbran, South Wales via the old Severn road bridge. Set off at 5am and despite awful weather forecasts only had to don the rain jacket for a brief 30 minutes all day 

Early morning and a lovely sunrise.






It's a sign...... 






Is this Basil Fawlty's latest enterprise?






Rockhampton had two cricket clubs within a few hundred yards of each other, both being used on a pleasant summer evening so I took a picture of this one as there weren't any hedges in the way...






Severn Bridge is falling down, falling down, falling down. But not today hopefully.






Made it. GPS went flat at this point and then the sun began to turn off a short time later...






Not a bad ride as a one off. Not in a hurry to repeat it or try to ride further in a single day.

Rode back today.......... (from Manchester Piccadilly train station after I got off the train )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2016)

First pootle with our lass for a good four or five weeks this morning. Glorious weather, hundreds and hundreds of people out on their bikes as there was a Sky event on at Bede Park which meant a lot of dodging about and snail pace for a while but it was great to see so many people out.

Tad under 27 miles at a very leisurely pace, though @13 rider Strava did log my maximum speed as 46.8mph  

(In reality I didn't break 20mph but Strava doesn't lie )

https://www.strava.com/activities/691943667


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First pootle with our lass for a good four or five weeks this morning. Glorious weather, hundreds and hundreds of people out on their bikes as there was a Sky event on at Bede Park which meant a lot of dodging about and snail pace for a while but it was great to see so many people out.
> 
> Tad under 27 miles at a very leisurely pace, though @13 rider Strava did log my maximum speed as 46.8mph
> 
> ...


Your GPS obviously has a glitch where as my mobile is completely accurate . Mind you your lass must be a good lead out


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2016)

A bright and sunny day today and warmer than i expected as well. Very hot in the Sun. Another ride down the B404 this time all the way to Mach. Went through the village of llanerwin and continued on. The road then goes through some lovely wooded areas. The river dovey can be seen meandering down towards Mach. As I approached Mach, I crossed over the border into gwynedd and over a gorgeous old bridge over the dovey again. From there, the dovey flows into the estuary and continues on to borth and the sea. 19 miles in total.


----------



## iandg (28 Aug 2016)

A quick out and back spin before breakfast and work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/691559225


----------



## Dark46 (28 Aug 2016)

Todays ride was with Stroud Valley Vellos with @Frazzle and @Donger and Rob H meeting me at Asda on the Kingsway at 08:00 but for a change @Frazzle was last to arrive. He turned up saying he was at my house waitng lol.

Just before we all set off for the ride to Stroud that the rain started and i had no weather gear or any form of mudgaurds on the bike. I certainly didnt expect any rain at all after listening to reports yestderday.

We went through Standish and Stonehouse to get to Stroud hoping to stay out of any wind as of last time when we went down the A38.

We got to the Lock Keepers in plenty of time. There turned out to be 6 in the chilled or leisure group today with Jason acting as leading.

The ride was due to be a short ride of just 20 miles, which is the reason we cycled over to increase the milage done. From the centre of Stroud it was out to Cainscross then towards the A38. We turned off at the Eastington roudabout and headed to Whitminster where we crossed the A38. From here it was to Saul and after the ride passed the River Severn [where I stopped for a quick photo] and on to Frampton where this time there was no hold up going over the canal. Unlike the last few times.

It was back to crossing the A38 and downhill towards Eastington and back the way we came back to the Lock Keepers.

At the Lock Keepers we stopped for a Hot Chocolate or Coffee and sat by the canal for a chat discussing which way the four of us were going home. The decision changed several times as we were watching the skies filling with the black clouds. In the end we opted to go back via Ruscombe instead of Edge.

I got split from @Donger and @Frazzle and Rob at the beginning of Ruscombe as I was totally in the wrong gear and came to a grinding halt. So I went back to the beginning and went again just so that I could say I went up in one go. Not that it made much diffence ans i had to dismount 3 times due to 2 cars doing a 3 point turn in front of me. Also I had a car come through a bit close so i stop aand dismounted to make sure that I was going to be ok.

When I got to the top the others were sat on benches waitng for me lol. After a few minutes chat we set off again up Whiteshill and headed for home.

All in all a great ride as always with @Donger and @Frazzle and Rob H, and for me it turned out to be 40.5miles and a average speed @ 13.7 mph I think.

After todays ride it takes me past August 2015s total and I still have a ride on Wednesday with Eastgate to go.

I`m not out next weekend as I`m off to Silverstone at the Moto GP and Ive got no way of taking the bike . But at some stage I will get the bike there to have a sneeky ride around the circuit.


----------



## Donger (28 Aug 2016)

As @Dark46 says.... A nice friendly ride and great to join up with @Frazzle and Rob H for the first time in ages. Quite brisk for a chilled ride, so good exercise on the way out to Saul and Fretherne, with some good elevated views of the Severn. As it was a flat one, we decided to return via Ruscombe and Whiteshill .... steep enough in places to get my front wheel skipping, but just about manageable and excellent training for the Alps. Also made for a good test of my newly refurbished bike. Two new chain rings, new 32T cassette, new chain, new bar tape and four new brake blocks recently installed, and all passed the road test with flying colours. Now bring on the Col des Aravis etc. 43.4 miles today, with one big hill.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers,_ Donger._


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Medium club run today as im still getting fitness back from hols/ food poisoning .
> Just under 64 miles, one guy fell off and ended up in a farmers gate after a touch of wheels and i nearly bonked as i didnt take enough money and food
> I heard that @CarlP rides with mercia on a thursday night ?
> https://www.strava.com/activities/691987011


Eh? I do what?


----------



## mark st1 (28 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Eh? I do what?



You've taken some cracking photos of the last week in this thread Carl some of those B&W ones are stunning.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Aug 2016)

mark st1 said:


> You've taken some cracking photos of the last week in this thread Carl some of those B&W ones are stunning.



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Aug 2016)

Mrs Dave went in the car to her friends house in Burwell today. They get together and do crafty/making stuff. Today it was jam. They also have the cutest 13 month old daughter, Daisy. I'm besotted with Daisy.

So I left home around noon, umming and aahing about taking a rain jacket. Heading down Madingley hill I could see south, down in to Essex. There were big showers falling. I was heading in that direction.... For a bit.
Through Coton and Grantchester, past 'Lord' Archers house, then out to the Shelfords. I haven't been this way for weeks, then twice in 2 days!
Up to Gog Magog golf course, then over the hill to Fulbourn. I could spot Ely cathedral 20 miles away across the flat lands.

Through to Great Wilbraham and a turn toward Bottisham. I stopped on the A14 bridge.

To the East- looking a bit wet and gloomy.





To the West- looking better.





This was now foreign country for me. Main roads are alright but I wanted a sneak through. A man was coming from the other direction, I was hoping he'd follow me into the village. He did, and he put me right.
Beyond Swaffham Bulbeck I had to use the main(ish) road that took me in to Burwell





Those black clouds ^^^ had just dropped their contents. The roads were slightly wet, but I remained dry.

Just over 25 miles door to door, and I stayed dry!

https://www.strava.com/activities/691932236

I then got to play drawing and banging wooden spoons with Daisy. A good day!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Eh? I do what?


Sorry got the wrong person im thinking of @Lilliburlero whos strava name is similar to your forum name if i remember right


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Aug 2016)

A twelve mile run along the canals and river in Utrecht, then back for a SS&S then on the bikes for a short 2.4 mile ride into the city centre. 

The cycle paths here are truly fabulous, smooth, clean, car free and red, mostly red anyway. A bit of lunch and a mooch about and back again. Just 4.8 ish miles today.





Typical cycle path.






There's a goat asleep on the table.






Got to have a photo of a windmill ain't ya? 






Just around the corner of the windmill was this, the tall building on the left was built 1970ish the one in the centre much more recently. 






We discovered this cycle garage by the train station, the photo doesn't do it justice there are three floors crammed with bikes. 






The stairs to the bike garage have ramps on the sides and middle so you can walk your bike up. 






The canal in Utrecht, lots of tourists trips on boat trips, canoes, inflatable pink flamingos....






Outside an antiques store.


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Medium club run today as im still getting fitness back from hols/ food poisoning .
> Just under 64 miles, one guy fell off and ended up in a farmers gate after a touch of wheels and i nearly bonked as i didnt take enough money and food
> I heard that @Lilliburlero  rides with someone who came to mercia sunday ride on a thursday ?
> https://www.strava.com/activities/691987011



Aye, I`v done one Thursday ride with a few lads that were out with you today. Really nice bunch 



cyberknight said:


> Sorry got the wrong person im thinking of @Lilliburlero whos strava name is similar to your forum name if i remember right



Yeah, my strava name is Carl P


----------



## Stonechat (28 Aug 2016)

Hard ride today with the HDW.
Went to Garden centre at Lane End beyond Marlow. Forecast had been for almost no rainn, but we had a number of showers and some heavy rain.

There were a couple of younger riders, and they pushed the pace on a bit.

We came through Henley ( down the fast circa 40 mph hill). Through some hilly terrain to our stop. We arrived all dripping. I had a chat with Rob who is going for the 65+ age group world hour record in October.

Went back and with slight tailwind in parts, the pace increased. By Eton Common, they were off into the distance.
I ploughed on home

As ever cut off a couple of miles, so total was about 58 miles @ 18.3 mph

1377 feet climbed. Tough but enjoyable
Terrific speed for me

https://www.strava.com/activities/691967564


----------



## mark st1 (28 Aug 2016)

A trip out to the very 80's looking Southend for breakfast with @ianrauk and @topcat1 once again I was just a passenger as I hadn't a clue where we were going once out of the centre of London. Got the 6.40 train to Paddington and then a quick blast to meet them down at Millbank then head off out of the big smoke into the countryside. All keeping at a good pace until we pulled up at a junction and a huge gust of wind blew me off my bike (also known as forgetting to unclip your shoe what a nobber ) Arrived in good time after a nice tailwind and had a cracking brekkie then Dave departed to the station and I followed Ian who thankfully knew where he was going back to London. In a bitch of a head wind pretty much the whole way.We parted near Tower Bridge which was out of Ian's way as I didn't know where I was going so cheers for that very good of you . I then went back down the Embankment past Buck Palace again through Hyde Park and back in to Paddington. A nice 102.3 miles in 6 hours 35 mins with 2067 ft of climbing at s quite respectable (considering the headwind) 15.5 mph. A good ride and good company

https://www.strava.com/activities/692056743/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472393934

Cheers 
Mark.


----------



## Biff600 (28 Aug 2016)

Decided to do my normal 23 mile loop to the north of Peterboring, however, Network Rail decided to spoil the party and close the main level crossing, which meant that I had the option of going all the way back the way I had came, or taking the windy track through to Marholm.

I went for option 2, got half way along there and there is another level crossing, so I rang the bell to alert the Network Rail I wanted the gates opened and stood there....and stood there...and stood there, must have been about 15 minutes before this miserable looking bloke opened the door and said, 'wait, there's one coming'

So I waited....another 10 minutes and a train rattled past. The gates remained closed.......I waited yet another 10 minutes and pressed the bell again, the bloke opened the door and asked what I wanted. I told him that I still wanted the gates opened so I cross the lines.

Ever so slowly, he slumbered across and opened the gates, glaring at me the whole time. When he had opened the last one he said, 'I don't know why you didn't go round the long way (which would have been all the way back the way I had come), to which I replied, 'F**k you and the horse you rode in on'

I wasted the best part of 40 minutes waiting for this clown to do what he gets paid for.

Anyway the rest of the ride was uneventful, but I did end up doing 35 miles just to get some mileage in before I'm back to work on Thursday (and then there'll be no biking for 16 days)

https://www.strava.com/activities/691800018


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2016)

Another micro-ride today, but hopefully an important one as it was Mrs ND's first proper ride out on her new Carrera Subway One and I tagged along on my hybrid (first ride on that for me for a while!).
Nice quiet roads and a bit of a pootle alongside the beck, then a few more quiet roads, looping back round to home.
Got to say that the Subway looks a great bike for the money and I can see why it gets so many good reviews. 
Mrs ND loves it and hopefully this will be the start of her cycling journey although she isn't too keen on the saddle, so after getting home she swapped the saddle off her old bike for now and will see how we get on.

We even stopped off at the local leisure centre to see what the cycling provision is like - they have 6 secure bike lockers outside, with the keys available free from reception, but aside from them the only other bike storage is a rack of about 8 'wheel benders' that isn't even secured to the ground - and today it was stacked full with the muddy wellies of Leeds Festival go-ers who'd come down to use the facilities.

Just 3.5 miles, at a steady 8mph. Sorry, no pics or maps today. I'll try and do better tomorrow.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Aug 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/692243630/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472401302

72 miles up to Salisbury and back.






I forgot my Spork





The weather was rubbish






The swans and ducks seemed to be enjoying it though.

I got to Southampton, and they were having a 'pride festival' the first in 20 years apparently.






This is a singer from 'the voice Uk' called Harry Fisher. He's quite good.

All in all a good day out.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Beyond *Swaffham Bulbeck I* had to use the main(ish) road that took me in to Burwell



Pop in for a brew next time!
That road to Burwell can be quite unpleasant to ride along. I sometimes get there via Reach which is a bit of a long way round but nice and quiet


----------



## Surlydave (28 Aug 2016)

It was great to get back out with the Suffolk ctc, and only have less than 2000ft
of climbing in 60 miles, compared to the 5000-6000 I was doing in Lejog earlier
this month!! We left Ipswich and headed to Snape for coffee and cakes. Lunch was
taken at Orford, on the quay. Luckily our leader had reserved a table as the
cafe was very busy. A quick tea stop rounded off our day at Woodbridge,
marred only by being caught in a heavy shower on our way back to Ipswich.


https://www.strava.com/activities/692145517


----------



## Glow worm (28 Aug 2016)

A pleasant 12 miler here today out on the Fen. I spent 40 minutes in the bird hide on Tubney Fen near Reach sheltering from this lot..






While I was hunkered down, a neighbour of mine out for a ride turned up seeking shelter too. Small world!

We shared a brew and then headed home once things had dried out, the bike has had a thorough hose down as it had half the county attached to it by the end, and is once again good as new.


----------



## AnneW (28 Aug 2016)

Another functional ride for me - Manchester to Cheadle (Cheshire) yesterday for a night out, stayed over and cycled back this morning. 

8.3 miles each way. 

And the discovery that cycling is a good cure for a hangover


----------



## cyberknight (28 Aug 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Aye, I`v done one Thursday ride with a few lads that were out with you today. Really nice bunch
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my strava name is Carl P


Medium for me today, my fitness is still down about so the fast group which averaged 20 mph would have had my blowing out my harse.What time is the thursday ride ? i have a felling by the time i get in and had tea im running late for it .


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Aug 2016)

cyberknight said:


> What time is the thursday ride ?



6.30 pm. I cant do them because I don`t finish work until 7.00 pm, the one I did was when I was on holiday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2016)

I, too have been dodging storms on another 9.2 mile ride today, not much to see beyond old guys riding on golf carts on an American golf course, so i'll save pictures for when I go somewhere moderately interesting. A little hotter today, and a bit more humid as well, about as hot as I care to ride at pace. Thunderstorms were to my north, and didn't get to where I was until I was home, so I didn't get wet either. I saw a Great Blue Heron as I neared home. Getting myself in gear to ride with some other old cyclists I know in the Tour de Taco next month.
86F
30C
Winds SE10
Relative humidity 67%
Barometer 30.16
Temperature has now dropped to 78 F and it is thundering, but not raining.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2016)

Pouring down, now. Between the heat and the weather, I'm glad I didn't try 25 miles today. I'd probably be standing in a Casey's in Hudson eating pizza and waiting for the weather to clear.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Aug 2016)

Glow worm said:


> Pop in for a brew next time!
> That road to Burwell can be quite unpleasant to ride along. I sometimes get there via Reach which is a bit of a long way round but nice and quiet




I wondered if I'd bump into you.....
The road was absolutely fine, no more than 3 cars. All being nice too!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2016)

After a gentle 28 miles yesterday on the bike followed by a good 10 miles of walking .

Another 34 miles in the bank this morning on the red Ian May , got slightly distracted by the sunrise so ended up going totally different route .
Route was Little Irchester , Poddington ,Wymington ,Yelden , Melchbourne,Knotting out on to the A6 to the Sharnbrook turn then along to Odell ,Hinwick and back home via the town centre .


----------



## i hate hills (29 Aug 2016)

Dreaded back shift this week . Managed a few loops in town to lighten my mood before heading in to work. 8 miles covered on the MTB. Feeling better after it too.


----------



## Big Andy (29 Aug 2016)

Managed to get out for a ride yesterday evening. Just over to my

mothers and back, a nice ride mostly on greenways. Was really enjoying it too, until about a mile from home when I had a bit of a spill, bit of a freak fall, round a corner on the flat at about 10mph, back end skidded out on a slippy patch, was clipped in and couldnt get my foot down quick enough, heavy fall on my back left side, and a heavy knock to the head, along with some cuts and bruises. Managed to gingerly cycle the last mile home, about an hour later breathing was a struggle so it was off to AnE. No cracked ribs, just soft tissue damage very painful when moving but hopefully will ease before too long. 

Most importantly the bike seems to have got away with no damage apart from scuffed handlebar tape. Helmets buggered though so will be getting another.

Hopefully ok by Friday as Im supposed to be doing a 70 mile charity ride and I don't want to let them down.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Aug 2016)

Big Andy said:


> Managed to get out for a ride yesterday evening. Just over to my
> View attachment 141748
> mothers and back, a nice ride mostly on greenways. Was really enjoying it too, until about a mile from home when I had a bit of a spill, bit of a freak fall, round a corner on the flat at about 10mph, back end skidded out on a slippy patch, was clipped in and couldnt get my foot down quick enough, heavy fall on my back left side, and a heavy knock to the head, along with some cuts and bruises. Managed to gingerly cycle the last mile home, about an hour later breathing was a struggle so it was off to AnE. No cracked ribs, just soft tissue damage very painful when moving but hopefully will ease before too long.
> 
> ...




Oh dear. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Aug 2016)

Having not gone out on a club ride for what seems forever I decided to turn up to the bank holiday special, Blackmore to Bicicleta cycle cafe in Saffron Walden the warning being they were aiming for a 20mph average. 
20 or so turned up, all experienced no newbies and it was decided we would stick together on the way out. Well we wombled out in a average of 19mph ( 34 miles) or so and I was fairly comfortable. The cafe was rammed and had to stand for a while. For the way home it was decided we would stick together for the first 5 miles and then turn up the wick and as we all knew what we were doing and were grown ups then it would be every man/woman for himself/herself. 
Well I out did myself and stayed with the 10 in the fast group and the speed was hitting the high 20's on the flats after 20 miles of this I was hanging on by the skin of my teeth ( couldn't sit on the front just hid in the wheels) then disaster struck, puncture ( probably a pinch flat after bunny hopping some pot holes) then as we entered a roundabout I felt the tyre flattening so I shouted puncture see you later. Then stupidly pointed it at the grass verge to stop but lost control and ended on my arse. Oh well it had been a rather nice over 20mph average for 56 miles.
I fixed the puncture then pushed on to see if I could meet up at the finishing point. I was suprised none of the slower guys caught me up as I fixed the puncture. I did the last 12 miles by myself at a average of 19.4 and caught the fast guys sitting outside the pub breaking the beers out.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2016)

Yesterday I went for a circular ride with Mrs Trousers from Canterbury to Whitstable and back. I on my Brommie, she on her hybrid. Visited a very nice place on the Graveny marshes called the Freewheel , which is basically a pub that's been given a bit of a cycling theme, and has a cafe with cake and also does cycle hire. Nice. On the marshes we were passed by a stream of Dulwich Paragon riders who I'm happy to report were all unfailingly polite about giving warning that they were passing, and leaving plenty of room. Thanks DP.  Looks like the charm school worked. Perhaps they were extra nice out of respect for my Fridays jersey. Or perhaps it was Mrs T's Spongebob Squarepants jersey.

The Crab and Winkle Way back to Canterbury did not go down well. It's all uphill (or felt like it) and it's all gravel. Even the downhill bits are uphill. A horrible grind. I've ridden it before, and I didn't remember it being such hard work (my previous visit was just after midnight on a January morning, I think the cold was bothering me then more than the terrain).

I learned a thing or two about planning rides for other people. At some cost to my popularity.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2016)

Another tandem ride.
We left Hardwick and I had a route in mind. Being thick I hadn't quite put 2and two together. Just up the road at Bourn airfield they have a market every bank holiday Monday, so our first couple of miles were busier than usual, cars full of people off to buy cheap oriental tools and hot dogs.
We turned down to Knapwell and it went quiet. A pair of buzzards circled over head.
On to Elsworth and up over the hill. At the top looking away to the west it was as grey as John Majors socks. Through to Croxton and not too much bother to get over the A428. We then turned for Abbotsley and cut through the tiny, quiet back lanes




Farmer Palmer had been busy.

In Waresley we stopped at the garden centre. A cheese scone EACH and half a caramel slice, plus earl grey. It cost about the same as the tandem!

We came home via Gamlingay, The Gransdens Bourn and Toft. Just a touch under 40 miles today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/693136529


----------



## Big Andy (29 Aug 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. I hope you feel better soon.


Thank you. Hopefully won't take too long before im back in the saddle.

This is the helmet damage, there is a crack there if its clear enough to see.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2016)

So as I am organising a Cyclechat forum ride next week I thought I had better ride the route so one of us knows where we are going .So off to meeting point at Market Bosworth . Anstey ,Markfield ,Botcheston ,Newbold Vernon and Market Bosworth . Having ridden the route once today's was for tweaking it slightly . From. Meeting point took a different start route and went though the village of Cadeby .rejoined original route at Sutton Cheney on to Dadlington ,Stoke Golding ,Fenny Drayton quick half a mile on the A444 before turning off to Atterton ,Witherley ,Ratcliffe Culley, Pinwall ,Warton ,Austrey ,Orton on the hill and Twycross to the cafe .Food consumed and water bottle refilled . Out pass Snarestone and turned back towards Bosworth via Newton Burgoland ,Odestone ,Cartlon and back to Bosworth to start point. Then retraced route home with a bit of extension via Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby any Groby to take the milage to 62.7 for a metric century . Stats wise this ride took me past 4000 miles for the roadie ( since June 2015) and this years total past last year's total of 3505 and this months total to 550 my biggest month so far . Set off in damp and dreary conditions but believed the weather app which said improving and it turned out to be correct weather turned into glorious sunshine now I just need to remember the route for next week


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2016)

Get well soon @Big Andy 

Time for a new hat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2016)

Got up this morning and despite the BBC saying the weather was going to be warm and sunny it was raining and very dull. By 11:30 it was sunny and the roads just about drying, so inspired by some of the slackers on here (@User14044 being one of them) I got off my arse and out on the bike.

A tad under 54 miles of wall to wall sun, stacks of cyclists out, most of them appearing to be families on mountain bikes. Even deliberately did a few hills (or what pass for hills around here.)

https://www.strava.com/activities/693195840


----------



## gavgav (29 Aug 2016)

Left it late this month, but finally got my 50k qualifier in, on a lovely sunny Bank Holiday Monday.

Headed South for some hills and probably my favourite part of Shropshire for cycling. Began by heading through the estate and out onto the A458, which was very busy with traffic heading to Shrewsbury for the Steam Rally. A bit of a fraught right turn, but happier once I was on the road to Betton Abbots. Overtook a couple of fairly elderly people on bikes, the lady whom was clothed head to toe in a poncho (it's a sunny and warm day ) which must have been boiling!

Turned down Lyons Lane, through Condover and Ryton, where I paused for a shot of the hills I was aiming to cycle between.





There are some new houses that have shot up, right next to the pub in Ryton, which with a 20 yard walk to the beer garden, would be far too tempting for me if I lived there .

Next was Longnor and then in the direction of Leebotwood, before the big climb of the day up Shoot Rough. Wound my way up and felt quite strong as I reached the top, having to avoid some errant walkers stood in the middle of the road, looking at their map, as I began the speedy descent into Cardington.

From there I rode to Gretton, the first time I'd done it in this direction, and it's lovely mostly downhill/flat cycling for a good few miles, before it climbs up to Church Preen and then Kenley, where I paused on my favourite bench for some lunch. There is a nice view of the Welsh Hills and Mountains, spoilt only by a telegraph pole, so that's why this shot has a lot of tree in it, to avoid the pole!





A nice descent down Kenley Bank and then the short sharp climb at Evenwood, before Coundmoor and then the downhill section to Cressage. Had a bit of a moment here, as I rounded a corner only to meet a Landrover and trailer in my path. Applied the brakes quickly and went into a tankslapper, only just about avoiding sliding into the vehicle and ditch . I didn't think I was going particularly fast and so not sure if I hit a patch of fuel, gravel or my tyres have seen better days? It wasn't an enjoyable moment though!

A short stretch on the A458 again, before leaving Cressage and climbing up towards Eaton Constantine, then joining the NCN route around to Wroxeter and Norton. I had reached the 50k by now and I must admit my legs were starting to ache a bit, with 10 miles still to go. I haven't done nearly enough longer rides this year really.

Crossed the old A5 and then descended to Upton Forge, pausing on the bridge for a drink and a view of the River Tern.





A slow uphill section to Upton Magna followed, before the road to Uffington. 3 or 4 years ago I was stung by a wasp along here, the only time I've ever been stung whilst on the bike..........until today . Virtually in the same place, to the exact spot (must be good odds on that) I was descending at speed and suddenly had a searing shot of pain on the right side of my back. Straight away I knew it was a sting of some sort and so I wobbled to a stop, flinging my shirt off, and feeling sharp pains. There was no sign of a wasp, so I assume it must have landed on my back and stung me through my shirt, if it was a wasp, but it must have been that or a bee.

Feeling sorry for myself  I continued on home, along the old canal path, Sundorne Rd and the cycle paths, heading straight for some vinegar to put on the sting. There is a nice red lump on my back and a puncture site, so something has left its mark on me. A very enjoyable ride up until then, but that took the edge off it a bit.

41.7 miles at 11.4mph avg and 1593ft of climbing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> So as I am organising a Cyclechat forum ride next week I thought I had better ride the route so one of us knows where we are going .So off to meeting point at Market Bosworth . Anstey ,Markfield ,Botcheston ,Newbold Vernon and Market Bosworth . Having ridden the route once today's was for tweaking it slightly . From. Meeting point took a different start route and went though the village of Cadeby .rejoined original route at Sutton Cheney on to Dadlington ,Stoke Golding ,Fenny Drayton quick half a mile on the A444 before turning off to Atterton ,Witherley ,Ratcliffe Culley, Pinwall ,Warton ,Austrey ,Orton on the hill and Twycross to the cafe .Food consumed and water bottle refilled . Out pass Snarestone and turned back towards Bosworth via Newton Burgoland ,Odestone ,Cartlon and back to Bosworth to start point. Then retraced route home with a bit of extension via Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby any Groby to take the milage to 62.7 for a metric century . Stats wise this ride took me past 4000 miles for the roadie ( since June 2015) and this years total past last year's total of 3505 and this months total to 550 my biggest month so far . Set off in damp and dreary conditions but believed the weather app which said improving and it turned out to be correct weather turned into glorious sunshine *now I just need to remember the route for next week*



and remember to tell people when a turn is coming up


----------



## Old jon (29 Aug 2016)

Bright and breezy again, it would be silly to let it go by, so off went I. Holbeck and through Hunslet on a Bank Holiday Monday was as quiet as you would expect, also John O’ Gaunts and through Woodlesford. A few bikes on the Wakefield road in Swillington, along with four wheeled traffic and the first of a number of motorbikes. The drop to Garforth roundabout also demonstrated the breeze, a bit stronger than I had thought. Climb the cliff, through Peckham Bar and along the A 63 to the junction with the B 1222, turn left for Sherburn. Approaching Barkston Ash the bit of magic on the handlebars informed me I had done twenty miles or so, the stuff that holds my ears apart said “turn left now, never mind riding to Towton.” So onwards to Saxton I did pedal.



Bloody minded as I am I took the northerly road out of Saxton and turned left, gasping and panting, at the top of the hill. That leads to Lotherton Gates and my autopilot route back home via Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, oh, the A 64 East was almost solid traffic, west was empty, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes and the A 58 towards Leeds was at a more or less standstill. To the Ring Road and down Boot Hill was clear, pass the Oakwood Clock and down the hill to what was the Clock Cinema and Roundhay Road was closed. Turn left, the only option, and climb Easterley Road to the Amberton Road junction and ride some barely remembered roads through Burmantofts* and along Stoney Rock Lane, eventually over Crown Point Bridge and home. A total of 37.6 sunny and enjoyable miles for the day.

*Have to let you know, Burmantofts is short for Borage Men’s Tofts, or allotments. A long time ago borage men were free men, not bound in service.

And the map, with diversion


----------



## stearman65 (29 Aug 2016)

Just a shorty again, car to Hesketh Park, circuit of the lake to the cafe, rum n raisin cone & back to car, for some reason I'm knackered. My knee is still holding up but couldn't breath properly. Temp' hovering mid 20's maybe that? Picture is my new haute couture home made "safety" hat is the picture feature at the cafe. 
*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2016)

A very nice route 'Old Jon'
I know the entirety of it, up to Barwick-in-Elmet & the A64

The last time I climbed up 'Garforth Cliff' past the water-tower (or is that gone as well?. I know there's an underground reservoir there), I was surprised to see that Savills had ceased to exist
Peckfield Bar was even more important in the coaching days

Yes, the road, from the Crooked Billet, back up to Lotherton Hall gates is more of a ascent than is realised


----------



## G3CWI (29 Aug 2016)

On our ride today we came across a seat, and by it a table with complimentary cakes. We snaffled a couple and left a couple of quid. Then another cyclist turned up and we alerted him to the cakes. He said he was trying to lose weight and anyway he had no change. While we could not help with the first thing, we gave him a quid and he had a cake too. There was no suggestion that you actually had to leave anything for the cakes but somehow it seemed right. I wonder who left them? What a lovely idea! ...for the locals - Alderley Edge just across from the start of Artists Lane.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2016)

gavgav said:


> Left it late this month, but finally got my 50k qualifier in, on a lovely sunny Bank Holiday Monday.
> 
> Headed South for some hills and probably my favourite part of Shropshire for cycling. Began by heading through the estate and out onto the A458, which was very busy with traffic heading to Shrewsbury for the Steam Rally. A bit of a fraught right turn, but happier once I was on the road to Betton Abbots. Overtook a couple of fairly elderly people on bikes, the lady whom was clothed head to toe in a poncho (it's a sunny and warm day ) which must have been boiling!
> 
> ...



That's a like for the ride / report, not the sting. What are the odds, eh? Maybe it was the same wasp and it's been waiting for you...


----------



## BSRU (29 Aug 2016)

Only had time for a short 57.5km this morning with 760m of going up (enforced DIY in the afternoon).
Lots of other cyclists about(because of the bank holiday), shame all them were wearing helmets.
Perfect weather for cycling, not too warm, dry and a light breeze.
Lots of road gravel and mud today after the heavy showers last night.

My best ride of the year, according to the numbers, more importantly felt great and still feel good.
Today I was powered by liquorice.





Good ride up Red Barn cat 4 climb, due to thinking I was being pursued by a couple of roadies.





Chapeau to this guy climbing Snap hill, a local "hill climb" climb, 17% at this point.





Started recovery with remaining apple and blackcurrant pies wash down with a mini can of coke.


----------



## macp (29 Aug 2016)

Awesome ride out today on the MTB and according to strava im almost as quick on it as my roadbike. Enjoyed being sat almost upright and not caring about the road surface. Then a spot of trail riding nothing serious but still fun.


----------



## gavgav (29 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> That's a like for the ride / report, not the sting. What are the odds, eh? Maybe it was the same wasp and it's been waiting for you...


 Wouldn't surprise me with my luck!!


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2016)

G3CWI said:


> On our ride today we came across a seat, and by it a table with complimentary cakes. We snaffled a couple and left a couple of quid. Then another cyclist turned up and we alerted him to the cakes. He said he was trying to lose weight and anyway he had no change. While we could not help with the first thing, we gave him a quid and he had a cake too. There was no suggestion that you actually had to leave anything for the cakes but somehow it seemed right. I wonder who left them? What a lovely idea! ...for the locals - Alderley Edge just across from the start of Artists Lane.
> 
> View attachment 141771




They're running a pilot scheme for Great Budworth
'Poison a cyclist with glyphosate cake'
They knew cyclists couldn't resist. Soon you'll feel sleepy....


----------



## rivers (29 Aug 2016)

First 50 miler today with a local club I've just started riding with on the weekends. Nice ride with a pub stop for some lunch 30 miles in. Over 2300 feet of climbing and 12.7mph average pace. I felt good the entire ride and it was a nice prep ride for the 60 mile charity ride I have in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2016)

Big Andy said:


> Managed to get out for a ride yesterday evening. Just over to my
> View attachment 141748
> mothers and back, a nice ride mostly on greenways. Was really enjoying it too, until about a mile from home when I had a bit of a spill, bit of a freak fall, round a corner on the flat at about 10mph, back end skidded out on a slippy patch, was clipped in and couldnt get my foot down quick enough, heavy fall on my back left side, and a heavy knock to the head, along with some cuts and bruises. Managed to gingerly cycle the last mile home, about an hour later breathing was a struggle so it was off to AnE. No cracked ribs, just soft tissue damage very painful when moving but hopefully will ease before too long.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Have a like for the report. I'm glad the injuries weren't worse and hope you're okay for the charity ride.


gavgav said:


> Left it late this month, but finally got my 50k qualifier in, on a lovely sunny Bank Holiday Monday.
> 
> Headed South for some hills and probably my favourite part of Shropshire for cycling. Began by heading through the estate and out onto the A458, which was very busy with traffic heading to Shrewsbury for the Steam Rally. A bit of a fraught right turn, but happier once I was on the road to Betton Abbots. Overtook a couple of fairly elderly people on bikes, the lady whom was clothed head to toe in a poncho (it's a sunny and warm day ) which must have been boiling!
> 
> ...


Another one in the wars. Sorry to hear that. Probably was a wasp as they seem to be everywhere at the moment. I've flicked a couple off my legs on recent rides and have been lucky enough not to be stung..... so far.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Aug 2016)

I joined Andy G. for this super Welsh event. The early rain had passed in good time and the mists were to clear from the heights soon. We checked in at HQ to set off around Lake Bala to take the superb Trawsfynydd mountain road. The climbs are steep and keep coming. Sadly some were already off and walking this early in the ride. It would be a very long day for those folks. Usually Andy climbs quite well and waits for me. Not today. He was always off the back. No worries, I'd just wait on the tops. As we got higher we got closer to the mists on the tops of the mountains. Even so the views and scenery were superb. We turned away to take to the Coed Y Brenin forest with plenty of climbing to be done. Our pace was matching that of others so we had settled into seeing familiar faces. I'd tend to pass them on the ups and they would pass me as I waited for Andy. All were having fun. There were plenty of 17% climbs as we round in small lanes to cross the Afon Wnibn at Bont Newydd with more 17% before emerging onto the main road and the long climb of Blwch Oerddrws. The descent was awesome. Two PR's for me. On the first section I hit 51mph (PR by 1mph) and after backing off for a shallow bend my speed rose to 52mph(so another PR). I've only ever reached 50mph twice so more than twice on one hill is amazing. The control was at the bottom but no Andy. I was getting quite concerned when he turned up with a tale of a front wheel puncture on that fast descent. Yikes. Fortunately no harm done.

Refreshed at the control we now had to climb over to Llanbrynmair where we turned to climb again to the Nant Yr Eira. Llanerfyl provided so late lunch and a chat before tackling more climbs on a loop to the control at Abertridwr and more refreshment. Just one more major climb ahead of us now but first a lovely bit of flat. Yes flat! Not for long tho'. It was beautifully scenic along Lake Vyrnwy before we swung away to take us up and up to the summit of the Bwlch Y Groes. It starts with some very steep stuff, gets a bit easier but finishes with a nasty sting in the tail. I felt strong on this last climb and picked off riders as I went. Andy took a while and it was getting quite cold up there. We were now on the finishing miles as we dropped away to Lake Bala and return along the back road as we had set out all those hours ago.

It's always a great day out at this event. The organisers are superb and hard working and the route is always different. We get to ride in superb quiet and scenic countryside and it is always a challenge. This one was longer than usual and had the challenging climbing as usual. 100 miles and 10500 feet of climbs. What's not to like?


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I joined Andy G. for this super Welsh event. The early rain had passed in good time and the mists were to clear from the heights soon. We checked in at HQ to set off around Lake Bala to take the superb Trawsfynydd mountain road. The climbs are steep and keep coming. Sadly some were already off and walking this early in the ride. It would be a very long day for those folks. Usually Andy climbs quite well and waits for me. Not today. He was always off the back. No worries, I'd just wait on the tops. As we got higher we got closer to the mists on the tops of the mountains. Even so the views and scenery were superb. We turned away to take to the Coed Y Brenin forest with plenty of climbing to be done. Our pace was matching that of others so we had settled into seeing familiar faces. I'd tend to pass them on the ups and they would pass me as I waited for Andy. All were having fun. There were plenty of 17% climbs as we round in small lanes to cross the Afon Wnibn at Bont Newydd with more 17% before emerging onto the main road and the long climb of Blwch Oerddrws. The descent was awesome. Two PR's for me. On the first section I hit 51mph (PR by 1mph) and after backing off for a shallow bend my speed rose to 52mph(so another PR). I've only ever reached 50mph twice so more than twice on one hill is amazing. The control was at the bottom but no Andy. I was getting quite concerned when he turned up with a tale of a front wheel puncture on that fast descent. Yikes. Fortunately no harm done.
> 
> Refreshed at the control we now had to climb over to Llanbrynmair where we turned to climb again to the Nant Yr Eira. Llanerfyl provided so late lunch and a chat before tackling more climbs on a loop to the control at Abertridwr and more refreshment. Just one more major climb ahead of us now but first a lovely bit of flat. Yes flat! Not for long tho'. It was beautifully scenic along Lake Vyrnwy before we swung away to take us up and up to the summit of the Bwlch Y Groes. It starts with some very steep stuff, gets a bit easier but finishes with a nasty sting in the tail. I felt strong on this last climb and picked off riders as I went. Andy took a while and it was getting quite cold up there. We were now on the finishing miles as we dropped away to Lake Bala and return along the back road as we had set out all those hours ago.
> 
> It's always a great day out at this event. The organisers are superb and hard working and the route is always different. We get to ride in superb quiet and scenic countryside and it is always a challenge. This one was longer than usual and had the challenging climbing as usual. 100 miles and 10500 feet of climbs. What's not to like?


over 10000 ft of climbing  epic ride


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Aug 2016)

13 rider said:


> over 10000 ft of climbing  epic ride


Just what @Hill Wimp would like


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2016)

After yesterdays mini-ride, I set off this morning with intentions to get a bit more distance under my wheels today.
With the Leeds Festival ending, this pretty much ruled out familiar routes around Bramham, Wetherby and Boston Spa as the normally quiet roads were likely to be chocker with muddy cars as people headed home.
So - Otley it was then. This meant heading into the wind, but it was only forecast at 10mph and at least I'd have it behind me on the way back, eh?

Up Coal Road and into the wind, which was probably nearer double the forecast but I had a word with myself and pushed on. Up Red Hall Lane and had to wait a couple of minutes for a gap in traffic on the A58 (presumably people avoiding the festival traffic), then a quick right and left onto Whin Moor Lane for the undulating road into Shadwell. Left on Main Street and the run to Slaid Hill lights, again with the wind in my face.
Right then left onto Wigton Lane, getting a welcome breather at the temporary traffic lights, before descending down to the A61 at Alwoodley Gates and climbing up Alwoodley Lane, which again was harder work than I'd anticipated.

Eventually reached King Lane and the lumpy descent to the climb past Golden Acre Park up Arthington Lane, before taking Kings Rd for the descent down to Otley Road, where I turned right and followed my nose into the wind all the way to the traffic lights at Pool Bank.
Here it was straight on for the long descent down the A660 into Otley, where despite being into the wind I maintained good progress, only to get called a 'ducking fickhead' by some big man in the passenger seat of his mums Clio as they passed. The irony, which sadly I never got to explain to him, was that he hadn't been stuck behind me, he'd been stuck behind the driver of the 4x4 and trailer that had chosen not to pass me all the way down the hill, despite having ample room to do so if they'd wished to.
Still, I've been called worse - only the other week some lads in a Corsa mistook me for the Health Secretary (well I think they called me Jeremy Hunt as they passed..).

Anyhow, straight on at the roundabout (not literally) and on into Otley, through the town noticing that Weegmans was shut and thinking of all the customers they'll be missing out on today. Down to the river and over the bridge, accompanied by a procession of Hogs (motorcycles, not swine), then right onto Farnley Lane, stopping at Wharfemeadows Park for a drink and a bite to eat by the weir:







Refreshed and back on the bike and up Farnley Lane for the long climb to Farnley Hall, turning left at the junction for the up, down, up to Farnley itself, taking the right hand fork for the lovely and almost secret descent down to the River Washburn, with the sharp climb up the other side, where I met a cyclist heading the opposite way - the first time I've ever seen a cyclist on here and goodness knows why as it's a great little lane. Eventually popped out onto the B6161 for the long descent into Leathley (the reward for all that climbing), then along the valley bottom to the A658.

Normally I'd head straight on here, but my legs were starting to feel empty - I'm not sure if it had been the pig of a headwind on the way out, or a hangover from last weeks 80 mile sportive, but combined with the knowledge of what was ahead on that route (Weeton Hill, then Kearby Cliff) and what the roads are Wetherby were going to be like, I turned right over the river and into Pool-in-Wharfedale, taking the left at the roundabout along the valley bottom to Arthington.

This inevitably led to the mountain that is Black Hill Rd and while I attacked it with everything I had left, it defeated me again and I had to complete the walk of shame up part of it...
I could blame this on the higher gearing of the new bike (lowest gear is 36/28, compared to 34/28 on the old one), but the reality is that the fault lies with the power unit, not the bike.
Anyway, I got back in the saddle as soon as it stopped being vertical and heading along the undulating lane back to near Golden Acre Park, then retraced my outbound route as far as Shadwell, at last with a bit of a tailwind! 
As I reached the A58 there was standing traffic Leeds bound as far as the eye could see in both direction - not only the festival traffic, but of course Roundhay Rd would be closed for the Carnival (as @Old jon discovered). So, instead of trying to filter around that lot all the way up to Red Hall Lane, I headed away from home down the hill and eventually turned right onto Coal Road for the climb back up to civilisation.
From there it was wind assisted local roads all the way home, noticing that traffic on the A64 and the Ring Road seemed to be at a standstill too. Who'd be a car driver, eh?

*32.11 miles* (51.67km) in a leisurely *2hrs 17m* at an average of 14.0mph with *1,853ft* climbed. I'll take that when all is considered - that headwind, the climbing and my empty legs - it was good to round the month out with another metric half. Lots of cyclists out, barely a nobber driver to be seen (one Clio excepted) and glorious sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## gavgav (29 Aug 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ouch! Have a like for the report. I'm glad the injuries weren't worse and hope you're okay for the charity ride.
> Another one in the wars. Sorry to hear that. Probably was a wasp as they seem to be everywhere at the moment. I've flicked a couple off my legs on recent rides and have been lucky enough not to be stung..... so far.


I've had revenge on two that flew into the house after I got back.......they didn't get chance to fly out again


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Aug 2016)

I donned the new super suit, and went for a 65 odd mile ride in the nice bank holiday weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/693309199/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472486249
















Mmmmm coffee and cake in the sun.






Very nice afternoon.






Mmmm beer.






And some entertainment.

Nice day for it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2016)

A great area to ride round!




NorthernDave said:


> Here it was straight on for the long descent down the A660 into Otley, where despite being into the wind I maintained good progress, only to get called a 'ducking fickhead' by some big man in the passenger seat of his mums Clio as they passed. The irony, which sadly I never got to explain to him, was that he hadn't been stuck behind me, he'd been stuck behind the driver of the 4x4 and trailer that had chosen not to pass me all the way down the hill, despite having ample room to do so if they'd wished to.


Always a good descent down there, & a nice steady big-ring slog back up it





NorthernDave said:


> Anyhow, straight on at the roundabout (not literally) and on into Otley, through the town noticing that Weegmans was shut and thinking of all the customers they'll be missing out on today. Down to the river and over the bridge, accompanied by a procession of Hogs (motorcycles, not swine), then right onto Farnley Lane, stopping at Wharfemeadows Park for a drink and a bite to eat by the weir


Such a shame that Dunnies is long gone





:


NorthernDave said:


> Refreshed and back on the bike and up Farnley Lane for the long climb to Farnley Hall, turning left at the junction for the up, down, up to Farnley itself, taking the right hand fork for the lovely and almost secret descent down to the River Washburn, with the sharp climb up the other side, where I met a cyclist heading the opposite way - the first time I've ever seen a cyclist on here and goodness knows why as it's a great little lane. Eventually popped out onto the B6161 for the long descent into Leathley (the reward for all that climbing), then along the valley bottom to the A658.



Have you ever ridden down to Dob Park Bridge


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Aug 2016)

I've not really had any _interesting _rides lately, more a case of commutes and cramming in quick 10-12 milers whilst in the midst of moving house. On the plus side, we're in now. On the down side my commute is now shorter, and no new roads to explore as we only moved 1/4 mile..
733.9 miles so far this month, nearly there....


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A great area to ride round!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, although I've seen the signs for it. 
What's down there (apart from a bridge)? 
I guess it's rideable on a road bike? I'm always a bit dubious about Google maps, having been misled before...

As for Dunnies, it would have been a welcome stop today.


----------



## Old jon (29 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A very nice route 'Old Jon'
> I know the entirety of it, up to Barwick-in-Elmet & the A64
> 
> The last time I climbed up 'Garforth Cliff' past the water-tower (or is that gone as well?. I know there's an underground reservoir there), I was surprised to see that Savills had ceased to exist
> ...



Yup, the water tower is still there, or it was this morning as I rode by.
One of these days I may ride out to the toll bars and bridges I have memories of actually paying at, but I doubt I had an income when Peckfield was charging.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2016)

A ride out with my brother again today. He suggested doing one of our regular routes out to Folly Bank then taking a left and continuing the climb to Yell Bank (about 530 feet of climbing in 2.5 miles) but I suggested varying it by getting up to Yell Bank a different way that I don't think he has been before and coming _down _via Folly Bank. He was happy with the sound of that and so we set out.

I let him set the route to start with so we took a slight detour around Condover and unexpectedly met our cousin who was out with a couple of triathlon group friends. She is in training having agreed to take on the Anglesey Sandman Tri in only 3 weeks time.

Moving on we set a decent pace on the way through Pitchford and Acton Burnell towards Longnor where I'd intended to turn off. On the way Doug found that he'd been pressing on a bit too hard (not my fault - he was setting the pace) and didn't feel he could face the extra climbing this time. After a little bit of discussion we decided to abandon the hilly bit for today and shorten the loop.

We still got on at a reasonable pace pasing the new houses by the pub at Great Ryton mentioned by @gavgav (would be too tempting for me too ). At condover we decided to head over Lyth Hill as Doug felt more up to it by now and we both weren't overly keen on mixing with the Bank Holiday traffic on the A49 if we could help it.

19.1 miles at 13mph average which isn't bad at all considering. I used the Galaxy for this trip, running in some new Vittoria Voyager tyres (nice) and tweaked brakes so that it actually stops properly which is something that had been disappointing me about the bike 'til now.









Photography was a bit of an afterthought this time so here are the only snapshots, taken at our drink stop while crossing Lyth Hill.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I donned the new super suit, and went for a 65 odd mile ride in the nice bank holiday weather.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/693309199/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472486249
> 
> ...





You be careful with that beer & cake or you'll be bulging out of your suit in the wrong bits!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> No, although I've seen the signs for it.
> What's down there (apart from a bridge)?
> I guess it's rideable on a road bike? I'm always a bit dubious about Google maps, having been misled before...
> 
> As for Dunnies, it would have been a welcome stop today.


It would indeed

It's a glorious little packhorse bridge, over the River Washburn
That said, it might be a bit of a damp/muddy approach from the south, better on a CX bike
It can be approached from the north, with maybe the last 100 yards walked (t is a fairly steep lane to it though)







Old jon said:


> Yup, the water tower is still there, or it was this morning as I rode by.
> One of these days I may ride out to the toll bars and bridges I have memories of actually paying at, but I doubt I had an income when Peckfield was charging.


I'm sure none of us remember the Toll-House at Peckfield Bar, it was probably gone by 1900?


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It would indeed
> 
> It's a glorious little packhorse bridge, over the River Washburn
> That said, it might be a bit of a damp/muddy approach from the south, better on a CX bike
> ...



We used to do a lot of walking in Washburndale, before our dog got too old for such things. We never made it down as far as the bridge though, usually ended up heading up the valley towards Thruscross and beyond. I keep meaning to have a ride up there, but it's probably just beyond my range this year.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Aug 2016)

Busy day today. A trip to Gouda, just cos it sounded fun and it has nice cheese. Following the cycle routes we took a very scenic ride via Vlueten, De Haar Castle, Woedern and Oudewater, through some stunning countryside and lovely towns and villages. The journey was better than the destination, Gouda was a bit dreary apart from the cheese shop and the town hall. On the way back we stopped at Oudewater because we found a cycle shop, had a look round and bought a bell, you need a bell on your bike in Holland. The owner there was very helpful, he even fitted the bell! Oudewater is a beautiful old village, with canal through the middle. On the way back we took a slightly different route, more direct, still lovely scenery. Once back in Utrecht we stopped for dinner and had a Fab burger. 





De Haar Castle, 'tis a silly place. 






I thought this house and garden in Laagnibuwkoop was fun. 






A little street in Gouda. 






"Do you in fact have any cheese"? 






The canal area in Gouda was pretty the rest was a bit like Staines. 






Busy on the roads out of Montfoort. 






Canal side building in Oudewater. 






About 55 miles today.


----------



## hondated (29 Aug 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I joined Andy G. for this super Welsh event. The early rain had passed in good time and the mists were to clear from the heights soon. We checked in at HQ to set off around Lake Bala to take the superb Trawsfynydd mountain road. The climbs are steep and keep coming. Sadly some were already off and walking this early in the ride. It would be a very long day for those folks. Usually Andy climbs quite well and waits for me. Not today. He was always off the back. No worries, I'd just wait on the tops. As we got higher we got closer to the mists on the tops of the mountains. Even so the views and scenery were superb. We turned away to take to the Coed Y Brenin forest with plenty of climbing to be done. Our pace was matching that of others so we had settled into seeing familiar faces. I'd tend to pass them on the ups and they would pass me as I waited for Andy. All were having fun. There were plenty of 17% climbs as we round in small lanes to cross the Afon Wnibn at Bont Newydd with more 17% before emerging onto the main road and the long climb of Blwch Oerddrws. The descent was awesome. Two PR's for me. On the first section I hit 51mph (PR by 1mph) and after backing off for a shallow bend my speed rose to 52mph(so another PR). I've only ever reached 50mph twice so more than twice on one hill is amazing. The control was at the bottom but no Andy. I was getting quite concerned when he turned up with a tale of a front wheel puncture on that fast descent. Yikes. Fortunately no harm done.
> 
> Refreshed at the control we now had to climb over to Llanbrynmair where we turned to climb again to the Nant Yr Eira. Llanerfyl provided so late lunch and a chat before tackling more climbs on a loop to the control at Abertridwr and more refreshment. Just one more major climb ahead of us now but first a lovely bit of flat. Yes flat! Not for long tho'. It was beautifully scenic along Lake Vyrnwy before we swung away to take us up and up to the summit of the Bwlch Y Groes. It starts with some very steep stuff, gets a bit easier but finishes with a nasty sting in the tail. I felt strong on this last climb and picked off riders as I went. Andy took a while and it was getting quite cold up there. We were now on the finishing miles as we dropped away to Lake Bala and return along the back road as we had set out all those hours ago.
> 
> It's always a great day out at this event. The organisers are superb and hard working and the route is always different. We get to ride in superb quiet and scenic countryside and it is always a challenge. This one was longer than usual and had the challenging climbing as usual. 100 miles and 10500 feet of climbs. What's not to like?


Congratulations to you both. Clearly you are both hard core riders.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> Congratulations to you both. Clearly you are both hard core riders.


Nah - we have soft centres


----------



## cyberknight (29 Aug 2016)

Just a steady recovery ride today .

https://www.strava.com/activities/693603755


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2016)

Today was a mixed on & off road ride using the Kona Jake CX I was thinking of getting rid of..

I've only ridden round Alton water on road, but following a bit of non-sober planning last night I had a route loaded to my Garmin that used the back road route into Ipswich, then through the Chantry & Pinewood areas of Town to a bridleway I knew about but had never used that runs for about a mile over the A14 to Belstead. From there it's a short ride to Alton Water itself and the off road route that runs around the reservoir for about 8 miles. The place was packed with cyclists & walkers thanks to the good weather and everybody seemed to be enjoying themselves. A quick stop for an entry to the "cycles in front of a wall" thread was made at the dam end of the water.




I had intended to stop for a coffee at the cafe further round, but it was so busy I kept going and had a swig from my bottle of squash instead.

Once I'd completed the lap I retraced my wheel tracks back to Belstead and then on to Copdock and back into Ipswich where, on the way out of town, I was held up by the local museum's historic fire engine being towed by one of the modern versions. As I made my way back home through Bucklesham, some quick route change calculations were made in my head so that the mileage for the day would be just over the 50. And then further calculations were made to add a further 12 to give the metric 100 so I ended up at Felixstowe Ferry, then back along to the other end at Felixstowe Dock before finally heading home.

So that's a 55 mile round trip to do a 8 mile ride. What else were warm & sunny public holidays designed for

https://www.strava.com/activities/693289548/


----------



## gavgav (30 Aug 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A ride out with my brother again today. He suggested doing one of our regular routes out to Folly Bank then taking a left and continuing the climb to Yell Bank (about 530 feet of climbing in 2.5 miles) but I suggested varying it by getting up to Yell Bank a different way that I don't think he has been before and coming _down _via Folly Bank. He was happy with the sound of that and so we set out.
> 
> I let him set the route to start with so we took a slight detour around Condover and unexpectedly met our cousin who was out with a couple of triathlon group friends. She is in training having agreed to take on the Anglesey Sandman Tri in only 3 weeks time.
> 
> ...


This doesn't auger well for Wales. He needs to get up some climbs and quick!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Just what @Hill Wimp would like


----------



## AnneW (30 Aug 2016)

We were going out for lunch yesterday, and decided to ride there. Seeing the traffic on the A6, it turns out it was a wise move - bumper to bumper from Hazel Grove all the way to Disley. Thankfully we turned off at Windlehurst and headed to our destination at Hawk Green.

For all they were crawling for miles the motorists were polite and moved to make space for us to pass.

A total of 26 miles and a top speed of 28mph - downhill not my pedalling - which was quite exhilarating.

I will get a ride in soon where I can take photos


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Aug 2016)

Couple of rides again;

Yesterday was an early loop mostly North of the city with the better half;glorious morning and nice quiet roads made for a blissful ride.

Actually got a photo too;taken from Coveney looking over to Ely;






Oh and 8,000kms up for the year

https://www.strava.com/activities/692937852


Back to work today and another bright although chilly morning;still relatively quiet on the roads in to that Cambridge and a nice steady ride with the bike loaded up with work clothes in the Alpkit tail pack.

https://www.strava.com/activities/693974887


----------



## Old jon (30 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm sure none of us remember the Toll-House at Peckfield Bar, it was probably gone by 1900?



Yup. I ain't quite that old. I do remember a toll bridge at Aldwark, with a tiny wooden shed for the toll taker's shelter. One toll road I recall was Wormald Green way, I think, and I have vague memories of a couple of other toll bridges. I will have to sit in front of a map for a while. It is a number of years since I have been there but the Bar House at Liversedge was a rather impressive building, probably too impressive to survive these days.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2016)

Old jon said:


> Yup. I ain't quite that old. I do remember a toll bridge at Aldwark, with a tiny wooden shed for the toll taker's shelter. One toll road I recall was Wormald Green way, I think, and I have vague memories of a couple of other toll bridges. I will have to sit in front of a map for a while. It is a number of years since I have been there but the Bar House at Liversedge was a rather impressive building, probably too impressive to survive these days.


Liversedge Toll-House is or was still standing about 15 years or so ago, when my brother-in-law was living with a girl in the area

Here it is, if you mean the one on the Leeds-Huddersfield road (A62)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/907333


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> the rest was a bit like Staines.


 
Over-rated then..


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2016)

50 mile the Journey The Truckstop at Lilbourne the destination, now called the Eddie Stobart Rugby Truckstop. Over breakfast I was thinking where can I go today and couldn't make my mind up, just before I went out I was catching up on posts on Cycle Chat when someone mentioned the truckstop on the A5 and I thought "I haven't been there for ages" and started working out a route. I went out of Coventry through Wood End, and on through Shilton, Withybrook, Monks Kirby, Pailton and onto Sharwell, through Swinford, past Stanford Hall and through Clay Cotton before turning right through Lilbourne, then a hundred yards of the A5 before turning into the Truckstop. A short sprint up the A5 then left for Clifton Upon Dunsmore , right in the village then left and up onto the A426, the layouts changed now so instead of riding across the A426 its left on one roundabout then right on the next to take me to Newbold On Avon, left after the village down Little Lawford lane then right to pick up the lane by the canal to Brinklow then past Coombe Abby and into Coventry up Clifford Bridge Road. A bit fresh first thing but it developed nicely into a bright warm sunny morning and an enjoyable morning out on my bike.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Liversedge Toll-House is or was still standing about 15 years or so ago, when my brother-in-law was living with a girl in the area
> 
> Here it is, if you mean the one on the Leeds-Huddersfield road (A62)
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/907333



Listing details; http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-341024-toll-house-/photos#.V8WTEk36uig


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Aug 2016)

Our ride today was I bit of a pootle. After a four mile run into Utrecht for breakfast we returned to the hotel, for a SS&S packed the stuff into the car, left it in the car park and headed out on the bikes to Lage Vuursche which is in a country park area, we had read that it had about four pancake restaurants and three crazy golf courses there. 

A ride out to the city again, north to Maarenbroek, where we got a bit confused, but a kindly roady ( a rare sight in Holland) stopped and gave us directions. Headed off toward Maartensdijk, along a very straight cycle path that is a dyke. At Maartensdijk we turned right into a beautiful woodland and arrived Lage Vuursche where sure enough there were three pancake restaurants and three crazy golf courses. Pancakes were consumed and golf was played for research purposes only. We came a more direct route back because we needed to collect the car and head off to the next hotel, but we did ride through some stunning countryside and saw some lovely houses, stopped on the way back at Bilthoven for a drink and a bar of chocolate from ALDI, it was like Choco Leibniz but on steroids! Lovely. 






The ride out of Utrecht.






Across one of the many canals






It's all a bit Dutch 






Maartensdijk 






Bacon, Cheese and Pineapple pancake, it was ACE! 






The start of 18 holes of crazy golf. I won. 






Outside ALDI. 






28.5 mile today, lovely weather too


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Aug 2016)

Very warm evening ride...poxy light failed again..New battery time..the other kept going but dark woods with one light is dodgy..


----------



## Stonechat (31 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> I used to work in Staines years ago when it still had two way traffic down the high street, I went there last year, oh my gosh what a difference! Where did Johnson & Clarkes go?


Went a long long time ago


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Aug 2016)

Nice morning again although a bit chillier than yesterday.

Single speed day and what was supposed to be a steady one ended up being a mini 'bash it' with a 32kph average.

https://www.strava.com/activities/695210304

No hassles at all today and also got to try out the flouro Planet X 365 3/4 bibs;pretty good really,a bit loose around the calfs but otherwise ok and the pad seems good as well.Might get another pair although the price has crept up a couple of quid;

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CLPXP3BK/planet-x-pro-line-365x-3-4-length-bib-knickers


----------



## Basil.B (31 Aug 2016)

Just got back from a 47 miler.
The sun has just decided to come out, was dull on my ride what a swizzer!


----------



## Old jon (31 Aug 2016)

Not quite so bright this morning and a bit of breeze for a change. Not much change in the route I intended to ride, similar roads in a slightly different order.

Traipse through Holbeck and over Crown Point Bridge and take advantage of a fresh tailwind all the way to the Oakwood Clock. The breeze also helped up Wetherby Road and across the Ring Road, then things levelled off a bit. Turn left for Shadwell and left again for Slaid Hill, then turn right for the mostly downhill whizz along Wike Ridge. Exhilarating riding then is paid for, the ride through East Keswick was quite a grind this morning. The good old A 659 gets everywhere on my rides, here it is again to take me to Collingham, where I took the A 58 to the Wetherby Roundabout, intending to take Boston Old Road from there to Boston Spa.

Memory let me down, or too many passing years, I could not find a way through. I will confess to not trying very hard, once the tarmac vanishes so does my interest. So, almost back to the roundabout and take the road all the way along to Wattle Syke roundabout, then West Woods Road to nearly Bramham, turn right for Thorner and marvel at the amount of mud on the road. Then I realised, all the vehicles I had seen leaving Bramham Park last Monday were liberally splattered with the stuff. An added bit of interest, on the descent of Church Hill, was the slick of oil or petrol along the road. I did not test how slippery it might have been . . .



Three lanes from the opposite direction to the ride on Monday took me back to the A 58 which was clear today, then home via Roundhay’s back gates, the clock at Oakwood and across the Aire again at Crown Point Bridge. Thirty four point three miles for the morning, legs feeling it a bit, grin still in place.

And, of course, a map with the detour


----------



## Biff600 (31 Aug 2016)

I'm off to work tomorrow, so there'll be no riding for me until the 16th (apart from the gym at the hotel !)

So I made the most of it and went out for a ride today, cracking weather, although it felt like I was riding into a headwind for whole way round !! ?? !!

Even so, I still managed to knock nearly 3 minutes off the previous time I did this 'loop', so I'm pleased.

https://www.strava.com/activities/695324076


----------



## hondated (31 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Our ride today was I bit of a pootle. After a four mile run into Utrecht for breakfast we returned to the hotel, for a SS&S packed the stuff into the car, left it in the car park and headed out on the bikes to Lage Vuursche which is in a country park area, we had read that it had about four pancake restaurants and three crazy golf courses there.
> 
> A ride out to the city again, north to Maarenbroek, where we got a bit confused, but a kindly roady ( a rare sight in Holland) stopped and gave us directions. Headed off toward Maartensdijk, along a very straight cycle path that is a dyke. At Maartensdijk we turned right into a beautiful woodland and arrived Lage Vuursche where sure enough there were three pancake restaurants and three crazy golf courses. Pancakes were consumed and golf was played for research purposes only. We came a more direct route back because we needed to collect the car and head off to the next hotel, but we did ride through some stunning countryside and saw some lovely houses, stopped on the way back at Bilthoven for a drink and a bar of chocolate from ALDI, it was like Choco Leibniz but on steroids! Lovely.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I have not seen bikes parked up like that for many, many years so it takes me back to those days.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Aug 2016)

4 today. Julian H and little me while Margaret M. had invited Phil G. 4 is a super number. The call was Broadway so we took the standard run through the school for Tewkesbury. For variety we looped by Kinsham before rejoining the standard route to Beckford. The A46 was very busy but we got across safely eventually. Dumbleton and Wormington soon were behind us as we settled in the cafe in Broadway.

Jules took off as we headed away from Broadway. Very unusual, especially as there was a brisk breeze hindering. We closed the gap and hid behind him until he sat up. "That's enough of that" he said. We rode steadily up the tricky ramp from Hinton Cross to gain some shelter from Bredon Hill. As usual when the wind is up we had to take it on for the legs to Great Comberton and then again to Strensham. No worries as this zig zag route does provide some respite. Phil headed off home while at Hill Croome we three decided to visit the church. It was locked but it's a lovely spot and a bench allowed us to sit, chat and watch the world go by. Then it was homeward bound in lovely sunshine. Oh - and I did get my legs loosened up after Sunday's mega ride. A lovely social 64 smiles


----------



## mark st1 (31 Aug 2016)

Made a long awaited (for me anyway) trip down to the Surrey Hills. Went into Dedworth and through the outskirts of Windsor past the castle and into Old Windsor and across Runnymead and headed for Staines over the bridge and down to Laleham Shepperton and down over the Thames at Walton Bridge which looked cracking in the sunshine. Followed the A244 down to Esher Under the A3 through Oxshott and into the very busy Leatherhead then towards Reigate and passed the Rykas motorcycle cafe which I visited many years ago in my pre cycling life. Then left up The Zig Zag road with a ton of other cyclists.





I didn't know what to expect having never been up here before i overtook some stragglers on a group ride but stayed back from the main pack as I was waiting for the road to kick up but it didn't it's probably one of the nicest climbs I've ever been up the views are outstanding. Stopped at the top for the obligatory pics..








Thought about hanging around for a bit but it was heaving with cyclists dog walkers and camper vans. So set off on the way home around the main route I suppose down some nice descents and had thought about going a different way home but couldn't be arsed to keep checking my phone for the route so just stuck to the same way back apart from taking a wrong turn and going up maybe a mile of fast duel carriageway the A243 that was a bit interesting and had some shocking holes in it. However it did bypass going back through Lestherhead so not all bad. Was treated to a filthy head wind for the majority of the return journey and me old legs were feeling it by the time I git back into Dedworth so stopped for some fuel




Then fianally back home for a shower it seemed very hot and muggy today and hard work but with Ditchling Beacon Swains Lane and now Box Hill all done that was the targets I set myself at the start of the year so happy days.
73.3 miles in 4 hours 14 mins with 1716 ft of climbing with an avg speed of 17.3 mph.

https://www.strava.com/activities/695559524/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472653146

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Aug 2016)

After I rode home from work I got in the door and asked the boy if he fancied a ride.
Unknown to me, Mrs Dave had told him to take me out for a ride as she was busy in the kitchen.... Get rid of the small child tactic!

As we left home there were 2 horses and riders in the road 100 yds ahead. We held back as a car came by. The driver spoke with the riders. As we went by one said to another' I'm not surprised she couldn't see us with this low sun'

I had been intending to head out to The Gransdens which is to the west, but I decided not to ride into the low sun.

Our through to Haslingfield , then a turn to Harlton. A stiff old headwind and blinding, flickering sun. Until I was 11 I used to suffer fits, and I still hate flickering lights. It's interesting when you're not looking where you're going!

From Kingston we went up to Caldecote, then down to Hardwick at a steady 23/24mph. At the roundabout a car bearing left decided to carry on. I (and Thomas) had enough room. I went, he stayed. Round I went, came back and he was carrying his bike off the road. In his rush to stop he was in the highest gear, so he decided to get out the way to sort his gears. He's always been risk averse, I knew I was in the bad books!

I let him catch up. We had to make a right turn, a car 30 yds off was turning left. I went, Thomas didn't! When he caught me up I got told off for being an idiot (apparently)

Once home he snitched on me to his mother!

https://www.strava.com/activities/695826221

I've been admonished like a small child by my little boy!


----------



## robjh (31 Aug 2016)

This ride was on Monday, but this is my first good internet connection (plus which, who would want to spend _all_ their holiday on CycleChat? No, don't answer that one).
We're in the French Alps, south of Lake Geneva. My ride started at the Cirque de Fer à Cheval above the village of Sixt, here




I rode about 17km down the valley to Samoëns, then turned north to the climb to Col de Joux Plane. It climbs around 990m in 12km, fairly steadily at around 8%, with not too many sections above 10%. It was an overcast day which meant I missed some of the fantastic views back to Mont Blanc, but at least it wasn't too hot.
I realised from the road paintings that the Tour passed this way only a month ago




It was a bit of a slog up endless hairpins past Alpine chalets and farms then through forest, but never got too steep and before I knew it I was on the final open stretch to the summit.




The descent to Morzine was pure joy, but I tackled all the hairpins at less-than-Tour speeds, and I then had an easy ride on main roads in a mainly downhill direction through les Gets and Taninges back to Samoëns, and a surprisingly tough last few km back to the campsite - less surprising really when I realised that I had to climb 200m in 3km on the last stretch. I rode about 74km in all.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2016)

After a busy couple of weeks, with only a couple of rides under my belt, (and only a few hours sleep last night,) I treated myself to some 'me' time and popped the CX on the car and drove to Rutland Water for a nice little solo pedal around the circular trail there.
It was quieter there than I expected as the local kids had already gone back to school, so I had a reasonably uncrowded ride.












The old church, saved when they flooded the valley to create the reservoir.

There are no major challenges there, apart from finding the cycle/shared user trail in a few places, but I just waited for a minute or so until someone went past and followed them. 
It's been a few years since I did this ride, but still recognised some of the parts. At least it wasn't as windy as the first time there! That was horrendous...

Still, with only a bit of wind blowing across the water, it wasn't any problem. The yachts were making the most of it though!

I was soon back to the the cafe, by the bike shop, for a coffee and a big slice of fruit cake before riding back to the car, parked in the village a short distance from the reservoir.






A very pleasant 24 miles in excellent weather just like Goldilocks porage.. Not too hot, not too cold, Just right, in fact.

https://www.strava.com/activities/695541137


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Aug 2016)

hondated said:


> Thanks for posting. I have not seen bikes parked up like that for many, many years so it takes me back to those days.



We always used to park bikes like that, rarely seen these days.

@mark st1 & @robjh nice ride reports.


----------



## mark st1 (31 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> We always used to park bikes like that, rarely seen these days.
> 
> @mark st1 & @robjh nice ride reports.



Cheers chief


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> We always used to park bikes like that, rarely seen these days.
> 
> @mark st1 & @robjh nice ride reports.



I occasionally do it, but you have to chain them up to something these days.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Aug 2016)

Still no interesting rides, BUT, I went on an 8 mile ride this morning which meant I hit the 1250km ina month target

That is all


----------



## i hate hills (31 Aug 2016)

Bit windy up here today . However an unexpected mother in law visit saw me don the cycle togs and head off out into it. A 7 miler with a stop at my bench to have a drink and watch the world go by, before heading off back home to get ready to go to work. I had my bench all to myself today with no drunks coming out the pub to engage me in conversation. Very pleasant. Even ran the gauntlet of High school pupils out doing PE ...well walking with PE teacher at the back. They all moved over for me and no cheeky comments from them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> The old church, saved when they flooded the valley to create the reservoir.


Church of St. Matthew, used to be associated with Sir Gilbert Heathcote estate that was there until late 1940's. Cost 30,000 quid to save this church from the reservoir in 1975. Derry Brabbs,_ English Country Churches._1985, p.114.(in personal library)


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2016)

12 miles this day, fine weather and a bit of cloud from time to time, as summers' heat abates. Saw a few cyclists, but the grain elevator so often a part of the view of the ride sadly is no more. Construction crews are adding a new water main to the side of the trail. Hornet free trail today. Roads are being scraped near the golf course for repairs.
79F
26 C
Winds N14
Relative humidity 72%
Barometer 30.05
Cloudy


----------



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2016)

Out yesterday.

First outing for a couple of new goodies
New Helmet - Got a Mavic Aksium Elite (I know it sounds like a wheel!)
New Garmin - Got 820 replaces old 500
THe latter, explains a few stops to fiddle with it.

Went down route to Ripley, then bo the places were mostly familiar but not the route through Send Mayford and to Fox Corner where I turned more northwards
In that area the signs are all to Guildford, Pribright Aldershot etc, so sometimes I end up at Woking, which I try to avoid/
Managed to weave through the roads to Knaphill, and successfully found the road to Chobham and home

A bit windy. I had thought to do some intervals, but a heaviness in the legs from the efforts on Sunday meant I left them out

35.2 miles @ 16.4 mph , 636 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/695475856


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Made a long awaited (for me anyway) trip down to the Surrey Hills. Went into Dedworth and through the outskirts of Windsor past the castle and into Old Windsor and across Runnymead and headed for Staines over the bridge and down to Laleham Shepperton and down over the Thames at Walton Bridge which looked cracking in the sunshine. Followed the A244 down to Esher Under the A3 through Oxshott and into the very busy Leatherhead then towards Reigate and passed the Rykas motorcycle cafe which I visited many years ago in my pre cycling life. Then left up The Zig Zag road with a ton of other cyclists.
> 
> I didn't know what to expect having never been up here before i overtook some stragglers on a group ride but stayed back from the main pack as I was waiting for the road to kick up but it didn't it's probably one of the nicest climbs I've ever been up the views are outstanding.
> 
> Mark.



Thought the same when I went up it on that Ride Lahnden/Surrey thing,very nice with the closed roads too cutting apexes on the hairpins.

Todays ride in was a bit lethargic and no zig zag hills.

Did the 20p/Histon run in and kept it steady and mostly zone 2 on the HRM;nice morning again with the sun rising as I went along.

Good test of the new Briko glasses and they seem to work well,didn't notice them darkening until I was going in to the sun and thought "I'm not being dazzled";took them off and saw they had gone a soft tint from clearso a good buy from Planet X.

https://www.strava.com/activities/696429746


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2016)

Just back. I went down a totally new road for me. Mr WD wanted to go into mach, so I decided to put my bike in the car and while he was doing whatever, i decided to take a look round mach. I took the road to llyn llewedog this morning. It's a rather narrow road that starts off just past mach, and the golf course. Sheep often graze all along the road and its not unusual to find sheep wandering from one side of the road to the other. Then through the village of forge and on towards the dam. Thank god the kids are all back at school on Monday. If it was July, these roads would be heaving with cars as there are a lot of bed and breakfast places along this road. A short ride of 9 miles today, as it was more of a saddle fettlifng ride than anything else. There was quite a headwind on the way back to Mach .


----------



## User33236 (1 Sep 2016)

My ride yesterday evening wasn't the longest I'd ever done (only managed to squeeze in 25 minutes before the light faded) but was certainly one of the more interesting in a long time as it was my first ever ride on a full TT bike. 

Popped out onto a nearby main road, which has bus lanes either side in case 'wobble room' was needed! Getting down onto the aero bars for the first time was an experience and it took a few minutes till I could keep, more or less, in a straight line. 

Road out for a bit into a slight headwind then turned at a roundabout and headed home. By this time I was feeling much more confident. 

Overall it was enjoyable, and fast, getting a string of PB's on nearly all of Strava segments I went along and claiming my very first ever KOM


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2016)

User33236 said:


> My ride yesterday evening wasn't the longest I'd ever done (only managed to squeeze in 25 minutes before the light faded) but was certainly one of the more interesting in a long time as it was my first ever ride on a full TT bike.
> 
> Popped out onto a nearby main road, which has bus lanes either side in case 'wobble room' was needed! Getting down onto the aero bars for the first time was an experience and it took a few minutes till I could keep, more or less, in a straight line.
> 
> ...




 Another one for the team


----------



## User33236 (1 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Another one for the team


<off topic> Yep, entered my first 10 mile TT later this month </off topic>​


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2016)

User33236 said:


> <off topic> Yep, entered my first 10 mile TT later this month </off topic>​


Yes, I saw that! Great. Good luck!


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2016)

Awake early, up early and out early. I decided to extend my normal Thursday loop, out through Balsall Common to Hockley Heath then instead of turning left by the church into Nuthurst Lane I continued down Spring Lane and tur4ned right into Cut throat lane and into Earlswood, past the lake, the Craft Centre and the Plant Center, across the main road and into Tanworth In Arden. Then down the hill past the church and Danzy Green station then turned left into Pig Trot lane to pick up my usual route crossing the main road just up from the Old Pound Cafe and on into Lowsonford and on to Hatton Locks and an extended cafe stop catching up with friends, 38 miles for the trip out. On the way back I rode back through Lowsonford and picked up the route of the Guy Salmon ride past the Punchbowl pub and onto Balsall Common then picked up my usual route into Coventry and home, 63 miles for the morning. One thing of note, I had a near miss with a Peacock on the way home, I came round a corner and there it was stood in the middle of the road, it didn't want to move either, I had to usher it to the side of the road. Another excellent mornings cycling, fresh first thing and bright and sunny with enough of a breeze to slow me down and make me work.


----------



## steve50 (1 Sep 2016)

had my first road ride on the Raleigh pioneer today, didn't go that far, circa 7 - 8 miles but the outward bound journey was all uphill and I can safely say the Pioneer is a damn sight heavier than my Boardman.................a good workout for the legs.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2016)

Commuting miles today but as it was nice out I took the Galaxy and rode the long way in, going across to Cressage then up through Wroxeter to work.

On the new tyres the bike just seems to fly along and I ended up at work earlier than I'd intended even with a stop to admire the scenery. A small annoyance was a squealing front brake so I spent a little time during the day tinkering with that.

On the trip home the wind had picked up quite a bit and was from a direction that meant most of the ride was against it. I can really see the benefit of drops on a touring bike now as riding in this position did make it a little less of a struggle.

Another wasp had a go at me and for the third time in recent rides Ive avoided getting stung. I shall be glad when the little devils have died off for the season but have a feeling they'll hang around a bit this year.

28.2 miles at 15.1mph average for the round trip.





Just a quick snapshot on the road to Wroxeter. I like this commute.


----------



## gavgav (1 Sep 2016)

Not sure if 1st September is the proper start of Autumn, but the bloomin wind felt autumnal this evening!

Out through Bayston Hill and then down to Exfords Green, calling at dads house to see my brother for 10 minutes. He was heading out for a run and so just a quick stop for a drink.

Continued on some lanes I haven't cycled on for years, past Berriewood riding stables and into Condover, before cutting across to Cantlop and home.

Had both extremes of driving on the stretch between Cantlop and Betton, 1 idiot in a van who overtook me with inches to spare and swerved back in front of me, almost taking my front wheel, absolute nobber, but then another chap in a van who waited patiently as I negotiated a downhill twisty section, before passing with loads of room.

17.1 miles


----------



## galaxy (1 Sep 2016)

I ve commuted in again toinght, 18.5 in and simmilar home tommorow


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Sep 2016)

A mere 8 mile commute home this morning. Last night shift tonight, and sorry to say I came in the car for the first time in months. Too much pain for riding and I prefer to let things settle so I can get my metric half in next week. Quite looking forward to a leisure ride rather than banging in commuting miles.


----------



## macp (1 Sep 2016)

14ml (round trip) commute to work and have managed to knock 6 minutes off my commute over the last week or so.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2016)

Nice and early ride this morning and the longest to date on the Giant Terrago , out and clipped in by 5.15 am .

Only one of my short 12 mile loops but enough to wake me up and help prepare me for the day ahead .

Not much difference in time and average speed over my road bikes .

And where did that shower come from as i rode back into the borough


----------



## Old jon (2 Sep 2016)

A bit of an earlier start this morning, so I thought to ride across Denton Bridge, but I should tell the tale in the order I rode it.

It starts with the foray around a bit of Holbeck to find Office Lock for the ride along the towpath, missing dozens of sets of traffic lights, and then ride down Viaduct Road and up all the way to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. By the time I reached there I was wondering what was slowing me down, it seemed slow going this morning. This decided me against riding through Cookridge, so I stayed on the A 660 all the way to the Dyneley Arms at the top of Pool Bank. It would have been silly not to ride down it . . .

From Pool itself, the good old A 659 goes to Otley, cross the River Wharfe and up Billams Hill to turn left on Weston Lane, that not so little hill before Weston is as steep as ever. Straight through the village and on to Askwith.



And straight on from the end of the video towards Denton. And Denton dreadful expression Bridge was closed! Properly closed. Ah well, on to Ilkley I pedalled, it seemed a lot further than I thought it would be. After Ilkley there was really only the A 660, not fancying the ride up to the Cow and Calf, and all the Guiseley and Menston riding about, no fun there. Not a great deal of fun on the A 660, maybe, but it is wide, quietens down considerably after the Bradford turnoff and along Leeds Road there are not many buildings to obscure some rather good views.

Forty two point two miles today, the longest I have ridden since I bought the Garmin mapmaker. Probably the longest I have ridden this century, and it does not feel too bad at all.

All that fuss, it don't look far at all on this map.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Sep 2016)

Just had a great day of off piste mtb fun at Sherwood Pines..
No rain and a cracking burger and chips to finish..


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Sep 2016)

Little ride out with the better half to the Welney wetlands place this morning;bit grey and dreary and a stiff wind,ok going out but other half suffered a bit coming back.

Popped in to a cycle recycling place in Littleport as the other half is looking for a hybrid/tourer type bike but it was all stuffed in a container and nobody about so we had a quick look and then left(did have a couple of Boardmans,one minus a wheel and a Trek but couldn't see what the rest was).

Only - was not re-starting the Garmin after the stop at Welney so 16km not recorded.

https://www.strava.com/activities/697707789


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Sep 2016)

A very pleasant 30 miles from Watlington to Dereham via Chez Wafflycat, sometime of this parish. I've got a weekend pass to go and do Norfolk. I'm currently doing an IPA and awaiting some dinner. Might go to Hunstanton tomorrow...


----------



## iandg (2 Sep 2016)

Off road on the local park trails on the Cross-Check

https://www.strava.com/activities/697835852


----------



## screenman (2 Sep 2016)

50 minute blast on the 29er half and half on road and off road, 17mph average, that will do for this old bloke.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/697985746/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472833775

102 miles up to Littlehampton via Bognor Regis, then back via Pompey. There was a lot going on today. People throwing themselves off the pier ( can't say I blame them ), then the weather got all horrific, then I got a visit from the p*ncture fairy. Then a knackered expensive type 45 was leaving from Pompey. The puncture was resolved with this.







It's the best inflator I've used to date.

The top screws down onto the cartridge, then you just press the springy top valve onto the tube valve, and about 5 seconds later, you get a 100 psi tyre .

The puncture happened about a minutes walk from a Halfords store, that has a Joe Blow track pump outside, for anyone to use, should the pump I had, or the inflator failed. They both worked brilliantly

I learned something in Littlehampton as well.








Despite the shocking weather, and the p*ncture, and the phone crashing, I got this month's imperial done.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2016)

Old jon said:


> A bit of an earlier start this morning, so I thought to ride across Denton Bridge, but I should tell the tale in the order I rode it.
> 
> It starts with the foray around a bit of Holbeck to find Office Lock for the ride along the towpath, missing dozens of sets of traffic lights, and then ride down Viaduct Road and up all the way to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. By the time I reached there I was wondering what was slowing me down, it seemed slow going this morning. This decided me against riding through Cookridge, so I stayed on the A 660 all the way to the Dyneley Arms at the top of Pool Bank. It would have been silly not to ride down it . . .
> 
> ...




Nice ride @Old jon - were you not tempted to try get the bike across the stepping stones? 
It's a while since I've been up that way - isn't there a footbridge near the water treatment works - before you pass the lido?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2016)

gavgav said:


> Not sure if 1st September is the proper start of Autumn, but the bloomin wind felt autumnal this evening!


Our National Weather Service claims it is the start of Meteorological Autumn.


----------



## Old jon (3 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Nice ride @Old jon - were you not tempted to try get the bike across the stepping stones?
> It's a while since I've been up that way - isn't there a footbridge near the water treatment works - before you pass the lido?



I did note that the stepping stones had been re topped, they are now square and flat. Takes all the fun away.
There is a footbridge there. I cannot remember the date it was erected, it is at least five years since I walked across it, the surprising thing about it, for me, is that it was made by an engineering firm in Westminster.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2016)

Out and clipped in just after 5.30 am this morning , with a route in my mind . As you can see a fair bit of early morning mist as the sun came up .

Stuck to the route of Wilby ,Grendon,Bozeat , Carlton ,Stevington , Oakley ,Pavenham ,Felmersham ,Sharnbrook ,Knotting Green , Knotting , Melchbourne ,Yelden,Wymington , Poddington ,Irchester , Little Irchester and home just over 46 miles .


----------



## msi64 (3 Sep 2016)

Just a 9.3 miler today, only 2 miles left to my 50 mile marker.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Sep 2016)

Out for a confidence building 3.5 miles along our local quiet lane with my favourite riding companion.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Sep 2016)

Out on the tandem before 9 to get a decent ride in before the rain. Jo has a vest top on and it was cold in the shady bits. After a bit of moaning she declared that nobody had ever died from cold arms. Who knows?

Over to Haslingfield, the hedges laden with fruit. Next was up Chapel Hill. Bottom gear, but at a fair old cadence. Down the other side and we hit our top speed for the day of 36.2mph. In Barrington we bumped into a friend and his daughter outside the shop. She had 2 birthday parties to attend today, so they were buying cards. The social life of the under 5's eh?

At Wimpole we stopped for tea and cake. The park run had just ended. The participants were filling up on cake too.






From Wimpole house we rattled over 3 cattle grids and went to Arrington and Croydon. 




The road ends at the bottom of a steep hill. No run up.
We started in 3rd gear, and were soon down into 1st. No problems. 15% was the steepest my Garmin said.

On down to Gamlingay. Jo had a craving for iced coffee, so we stopped at the co-op, opposite this place....





The Cock Inn, Gamlingay. I'm sure there's a joke somewhere.

Next came Waresley. 'We could stop at the garden centre...' Suggested the stoker.
2 stops would be stupid!

Home via The Gransdens for a change. 

34 dry, buzzard & long tailed tit miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/698777373


----------



## SteveF (3 Sep 2016)

A slow 40km or so taking in the Thames Estuary, Ingrebourne valley to Hornchurch and Upminster then across to Belhus woods, stopping on the way at Damyns Hall aerodrome for a bacon baguette (which was very nice!).... https://www.strava.com/activities/698807592

A bit of an industrial riverscape:





A little further along an old WWII pill box with a couple of ships and the QEII bridge as a backdrop:





Talking of the bridge, here's a close up...





Meandered up the Ingrebourne valley to Hornchurch where there was a bit of a WWI exhibition going on complete with a bi-plane (apparently it's a film prop not a real one):





Then finally on to the aerodrome where I had a great bacon baguette while watching this chap do a bit of wing walking...






All in all a pretty relaxed ride with the majority of it off road and traffic free.....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Sep 2016)

Early start for us today due to a wet forecast. 5 out including me, Steve E., Sara P., Margaret P-R., and Julian H. We took the southerly run around the Combertons for Pershore with the chat and laughs keeping us distracted. More chat and laughs in the cafe. And then the rain started. We took the brisk route along Rebecca Road for Upton and then the shortest way back. Soaked? Yep I was. 39 miles but good fun despite the rain


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/698841908/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1472904906

A short one to help with the after ton legs today. It was very nice, but I forgot my lock, which meant I couldn't do all the stuff I needed to do. Then I got stung on the leg again. The perp got the same punishment as the last one.

I stopped in at the bike friendly Mettricks coffee shop, so not having a lock didn't matter.






The weather got a bit cack on the return leg, but meh.


----------



## Flying Dodo (3 Sep 2016)

￼￼Out of the house by 5am, to do a 100 mile route from Luton down to Bognor.

Although I've done a number of 70 milers this year, it's been some time since I last stretched out to a 100 and I felt I ought to push myself a bit, bearing in mind in a couple of weeks time I'm leading a charity ride to the Somme doing 240 miles in 3 days.

There were some lovely misty bits near Watford which did a good job of disguising the place and an added bonus of nice clear roads with very little traffic until Uxbridge.

I last did this particular route about 11 years ago, and surprisingly the roads now are quite a bit better with lots of new tarmac north of Heathrow. So many of the roads now have a painted cycle lane as well, although of course they disappear whenever the roads is too narrow or there's a traffic island.

Guildford was an exception though especially where the main road goes around the High Street. Lots of concrete potholes, coupled with bad drivers.

As I got further south, the wind got up, slowing me down a bit, so I was a bit peckish when I got to the seaside. So only an "after" photo of my food!


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Sep 2016)

The forecast was for a sunny morning, with rain arriving betwixt noon and 2 pm, depending which forecaster you believed, so I set off to get my metric half in the bag for September - my first on the new bike. 

It was a bit cooler than I'd anticipated, so I'd stopped within a mile to put my arm warmers on 
Up the hill to Scholes, then on to Barwick, taking the right onto Long Lane (it's a lane and it's long) and all the way to Garforth. I don't know what's up with my legs at the minute but I was really struggling to get into a rhythm this morning and I was well up the A642 before I settled into the ride.
Across the M1 on the roundabout then on towards Aberford, with the legs feeling better by the mile now.
Left towards the village and the straight slightly downhill run on the old Great North Road.
Now, I know it's childish, but I'm on my new carbon bike, I've got a tailwind and there is an electronic "Slow Down" sign at the entrance to the village. I shall say no more...
Anyhow, the disc brakes slowed me nicely for the right turn onto Lotherton Lane and the climb up to Lotherton Gates, then onto Copley lane for the always enjoyable smooth tarmac up to the turning for Saxton where that sharp little climb awaits.
Between the freshly harvested fields heading for the village I spotted a photo opportunity:





Back in the saddle and through the village, turning right again for the climb up the hill and on to Barkston Ash.
A quick wiggle through the village and onto the long straight to Church Fenton, making what I thought was good progress until another cyclist on a Planet X bike wafted past... (although I did set a 2nd PB on there) 
Over the bridge past the station and on through the village, eventually taking a right onto the back route to Ryther past the airfield. The fields here had all been harvested too and it looked quite bare with the crops gone. Over the railway bridge and down the other side, before entering Ryther and decision time.
Left for home and get 50km in (but definitely be home before the rain), or right for Cawood and beyond, giving me an imperial half but running the risk of getting caught in the rain for the last half hour or so of the ride?
Well, I was enjoying myself so much I turned right - well it would be rude not to, wouldn't it?
Through the village and out into the countryside, passing Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen (heads up for anyone doing the Scarborough Ride @nickyboy is organising), then into Cawood itself.
Left at the lights and over the swing bridge (not swinging today) and the long 'flood straight', before taking the right to Kelfield, then on to Riccall.
Through the village and after a brief ponder, joined the Solar Cycleway rather than risking the A19.
Now I've been critical of the surface on here before and while it's still lumpy and ridged in places, the carbon bike seemed to soak it up better than the old Road Comp ever did.
I was about ready for a stretch, so when a chance to photograph the bike circling Uranus presented itself, I couldn't resist:




Uranus circled, it was back in the saddle and on towards York.
Shortly after crossing the Ouse another cyclist was being harangued by two peds (joggers, presumably), although he seemed well on top of it and rather than escalate the situation I left them to it.
Slightly further on, just as you ride through the housing estate that's been dropped onto the cycle route I caught up with a big family ride at just about the narrowest section of the route, so ended up patiently waiting behind then for a while until there was room to safely pass all 10 of them.
Then on the final almost overgrown section up to the P&R at Askham Bar, where I stopped to use the facilities.
This highlighted the only downside of the new bike though. With my old bike I only had to "secure" it to satisfy the terms of the insurance, so for brief "safe" stops like this I had a decent cable lock. Now, due to the increased value of the new bike I have to use a Sold Secure rated lock, so I'm currently lugging around my Magnum shackle lock - all 2kg of it...




See those dots on the floor beyond the bike? That's the rain starting and it wasn't yet 11 o'clock. Blooming weather forecasters, again! 
The good news was only improved by a text from Mrs ND advising that it had been persistently pouring down at home for the last hour. Clearly I was going to get wet... Glad i'd left the Ass Saver on, for all the good it did...
I momentarily considered cycling into York and getting the train home, but ruled it out just as quickly. Firstly, York station was around 2 miles away, so I'd be wet by the time I got there, stopping trains were probably going to be hourly on a Saturday (so I'd probably have 55 mins to wait...), it would cost me the thick end of a tenner AND I'd have another mile and a half to ride home in the rain after getting off the train at the other end. Plus, what sort of cyclist would that make me? 
Jacket on it was out on the A64 cycle path, before heading up to Askham Bryan and the country lanes through Healaugh and Wighill, before heading through Walton and down to Thorp Arch, with it raining all the way. Over the river and up into Boston Spa, before the run to Clifford, passing the chippy but not stopping and the short climb before the big descent (taken a bit more slowly given the weather) into Bramham.
From there it was over the A1(M) bridge and the direct route to Thorner via Wothersome Dip past Bramham Park. @Old jon mentioned this road was a bit muddy the other day and he wasn't wrong. No offence, but the festival was over 5 days ago and for there still to be this much mud on the roads is ridiculous, so I've reported it. Eventually descended Church Hill into Thorner, before riding through the village and tackling Van Zyl Hill all the way up to Skeltons Lane, then Coal Road before local roads down to home.

*52.52 miles *(84.52km) in *3h 32m* at an average of *14.9mph*, with *1,716ft* climbed. Quite happy with that, given the weather in the second half of the ride (the average speed over the first half was quite a bit quicker) . Happy to report that disc brakes are much better in the wet and, despite the rumours, the carbon didn't melt in the rain. 






One final thought, if you're planning on cycling any of this route over the next week, there were a few signs out warning of planned roadworks.
From memory (please check if you need to), the A642 from Newhold in Garforth up to the M1 roundabout is closed tomorrow for resurfacing (it needs it!), Brackenhill Lane from Church Fenton - Ryther is shut for works on Monday, and the B1222 after the Kelfield turning up towards Stillingfleet is also closed next week.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Sep 2016)

My ride from Dereham to Wells next the sea was entirely splendid. Started off sunny and not too hot, with the unexpected surprise of Wafflycat joining me for a coffee. Rode north with a tailwind, all the way to the coast.
Then...
The wind got up. It started raining. And I've got to go into the wind...
I arrived at the Crown in Gayton looking like I'd been drowned. And dipped in gravel. I'm surprised they let me in!
After a long bath and a change into civvies, I hit the bar. Steak and chips, two pints and all is well with the world. But jeez, I'm tired. That was a hard 50 miles.
I'm actually thinking of going to bed at 9:15.
Just need 20 miles tomorrow to make 100 for the weekend...


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Sep 2016)

Don't bloody "Like" it! I didn't like it, so I don't see why anyone else would.
Squelch.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Sep 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Don't bloody "Like" it! I didn't like it, so I don't see why anyone else would.
> Squelch.


We are liking your dinner


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Sep 2016)

Well, I did like that. I see I forgot to mention the onion rings and Stilton sauce.
They were good too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2016)

Old jon said:


> I did note that the stepping stones had been re topped, they are now square and flat. Takes all the fun away.
> There is a footbridge there. I cannot remember the date it was erected, it is at least five years since I walked across it, the surprising thing about it, for me, is that it was made by an engineering firm in Westminster.


The suspension footbridge, it's a lovely thing, isn't it??

many years ago, with long hair at the Ben Rhydding stones ('93?)







NorthernDave said:


> The forecast was for a sunny morning, with rain arriving betwixt noon and 2 pm, depending which forecaster you believed, so I set off to get my metric half in the bag for September - my first on the new bike.
> 
> It was a bit cooler than I'd anticipated, so I'd stopped within a mile to put my arm warmers on
> Up the hill to Scholes, then on to Barwick, taking the right onto Long Lane (it's a lane and it's long) and all the way to Garforth. I don't know what's up with my legs at the minute but I was really struggling to get into a rhythm this morning and I was well up the A642 before I settled into the ride.
> ...



I like Aberford. A lot!!
And, the lane from Lotherton, over to Sherburn-in-Elmet

'The Arabian Horse' is reputedly the only pub in the country to use that name
Gascoigne Almshouses are magnificent (have a look here; http://www.parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct13
The Swan was being refurbished, when the Tour de Yorkshire passed through (my old 110 peeking its nose into the photo)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Across the M1 on the roundabout then on towards Aberford, with the legs feeling better by the mile now.
> Left towards the village and the straight slightly downhill run on the old Great North Road.



The 'GNR' is one of my interests, & there's still plenty of evidence of it, along its old route
*Ie;*
Have you seen the cottages, & 'White Hart' pub, at Bramham Crossroads?

Bramhan Crossroads!!!! (circa 1910)



1950's?




2007



White Hart/CrossRoads Farm (still licenced in the 1950s)




Original kebstones, the stone-ones, following the 'GNR' route, as it entered Brotherton (instead of the 60's dual-carriageway)



Opposite the 'Brotherton Fox'
My Ribble is facing towards the 'old' A1)



Top of Airedale (Castleford)
On road from Glashoughton to FerryBridge
Still there, 'to this day'



Micklefield
near Church Lane, which is the road, into the village, from the new alignment, of the 'Roman Road' (Barnsdale) from Garforth - Castleford




The railway bridge is in Micklefield, & yes, that's the 'GNR' -as was- under it, hence the wide span

One last Aberford image
This sign was inside the yard of 'The Swan' & hopefully still there???
(the Post-Bell was also still in-situ, when T de Y came through)


----------



## hondated (4 Sep 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Out for a confidence building 3.5 miles along our local quiet lane with my favourite riding companion.
> View attachment 142334


Nice to see you got liitleun out with you. Can I ask what make your bike is as I have never seen another like it. Looks like it has plenty of angles and that chain stay interests me. Sorry I cant help being a bike nerd.


----------



## hondated (4 Sep 2016)

SteveF said:


> A slow 40km or so taking in the Thames Estuary, Ingrebourne valley to Hornchurch and Upminster then across to Belhus woods, stopping on the way at Damyns Hall aerodrome for a bacon baguette (which was very nice!).... https://www.strava.com/activities/698807592
> 
> A bit of an industrial riverscape:
> View attachment 142354
> ...


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Sep 2016)

A short meander along the lanes to Kings Lynn to get the train home. No rain today!


----------



## hondated (4 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> The forecast was for a sunny morning, with rain arriving betwixt noon and 2 pm, depending which forecaster you believed, so I set off to get my metric half in the bag for September - my first on the new bike.
> 
> It was a bit cooler than I'd anticipated, so I'd stopped within a mile to put my arm warmers on
> Up the hill to Scholes, then on to Barwick, taking the right onto Long Lane (it's a lane and it's long) and all the way to Garforth. I don't know what's up with my legs at the minute but I was really struggling to get into a rhythm this morning and I was well up the A642 before I settled into the ride.
> ...


----------



## Old jon (4 Sep 2016)

The intended shorter ride today almost went to plan. Into Holbeck and escape via Great Wilson Street and most of the rest of Hunslet on the way to Woodlesford. As ever, the breeze was kind to me, and it stayed less than head on through Swillington and the north side of Garforth on the A 642. Which was closed just after the last roundabout before the M1 flyover. For resurfacing. Hmm, maybe I need to check these things, but that would be tedious.

So, all the way around the roundabout and fossick about through the large housing estate that Garforth is, until I reached the lights at the bottom of Garforth Cliff, which I then pedalled up. Along the A 63 to Peckfield Bar and turn left there, along Ridge Road. After crossing the railway line there is a right turn to Micklefield, which leads to what once was the A 1, turn left and continue to the crossroads that I was a mile and a half away from five miles ago. Riding is fun.



Turn right. There is a deep 700 x 25c groove in the road surface. Its mine, but anyone can use it. When I reached the end of the groove I had covered 32.5 miles, finishing by riding past Lotherton Gates, through Aberford, Barwick and Scholes and the almost obligatory big grin whizz down Boot Hill. Wonderstuff.

No diversions shown here


----------



## msi64 (4 Sep 2016)

Cheat ride today, eight miles on the flat because I was hungover. Completed my goal of 50 miles in a week though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2016)

Today was the CycleChat Market Bosworth ride, so firstly a big thank you to @13 rider for:

1) Organising it, 2) Avoiding gravel 3) Knowing his right from his left.

Was my second forum ride and the following rode (in no particular order) @13 rider @tallliman @guitarpete247 @cyberknight @Lilliburlero @broady and someone's mate who I apologise now, I can't remember his name or who brought him. (I am a complete muppet when it comes to peoples names)

Meeting time was 9:30 in market Bosworth, so I set off nice and early to get some miles in before the start so I could hopefully get September's imperial century done today. I set of at 6:20 and it was a bit breezy but I made good time and got to Market Bosworth about 9:20 with 48 miles done and 6 people were already waiting (I think).

Everyone turned up promptly (8 of us in total) and we set off to do I think about 25 miles to the cafe stop. @13 rider had warned us there was one hill on the route, when we got there I hit it a bit hard and was bloody knackered at the top, but don't think the others noticed 

Fantastic cafe stop, lovely latte and bacon roll for me before we headed back to Market Bosworth. Shortly after the cafe stop @guitarpete247 turned off to head home and not long after that so did @cyberknight @Lilliburlero and I've narrowed it down, their mate (pretty sure he was a mate of @Lilliburlero ) That left four of us for the last few miles to Market Bosworth. 

For those last few miles we started overtaking loads of cyclists who were all numbered up and looked like they had been bathing in a muddy field. We slowed and started talking to them, there was 199 of them in total doing 220 miles in one day from Manchester to London for a Alzheimers charity and the weather was pretty bad for them when they come through the Peak District. Much kudos to them all.

When we got back to Market Bosworth, @broady headed home and myself @13 rider and @tallliman headed towards Anstey were @13 rider peeled off, a couple of miles later myself and @tallliman went our separate ways and I did a further 10 miles home through Abbey Park and up The GCW.

Fractionally over 111 miles for the ride, cracking company, cracking roads, cracking cafe stop and we saw some of the bikes from the vintage rally, look at that brake!






This is @tallliman admiring the same bike:





and @13 rider admiring some more vintage bikes:






https://www.strava.com/activities/700230732


----------



## gavgav (4 Sep 2016)

Bagged my September 50k early, with probably the toughest ride I've done in Shropshire to date and something I've always wanted to do, which is to cycle up to my Cricket club home ground at Acton Scott. I would normally be playing on a Sunday, but I've given it a miss this week, with heading off on holiday tomorrow in mind. Around 50% of the ride was on new territory as well, which I enjoyed navigating my way around.

I set off into the blustery wind, out through the estate and the short section on the A458, where about 50 motorbikes came from the opposite direction, as I wanted to turn right. So I pulled into the entrance to the industrial site, to avoid sitting in the middle of the road as cannon fodder, then crossing safely and out through Betton Abbots, Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell and Frodesley. I paused for a chocolate bar, before the first big climb up Shoot Rough, for the second time this week and then the speedy descent into Cardington.

I turned off and onto the new territory, as I continued the climb up onto Cardington Moor, having to stop a few times for a procession of cars on a Classic Car Rally, mostly MG's and had some friendly banter with a few who gave me encouragement like "you've got a blooming steep climb ahead mate" and "fair play to you" .

I did indeed have a steep climb ahead, up the side of Hope Bowdler hill, which fully justified its gradient arrow 

Cardington Moor





There was then a nice downhill section towards Wall, and half way down I had an audience as I paused for a much needed drink 





I turned out onto the main road, for the short section into Wall, before turning off and along the lumpy Eaton Rd and began more climbing up to Ticklerton and then Acton Scott, passing the working farm museum which you may remember if you watched Victorian Farm on BBC2 a few years back (in which I had a guest appearance - my claim to fame )





I then turned up the lane to my Cricket Club and met the Chairman there, who was setting up for today's game. I had my lunch sat by the pitch and then a chat to the rest of the team, before wishing them well and pressing on.

I am lucky enough to play at what must be one of the most picturesque cricket grounds in England, not shown off particularly well from this photo in the gloom.





I had a nice downhill section, finally after all of the climbing, to Alcaston and Eaton, before turning down some glorious lanes for cycling on, with views across to Wenlock Edge and the Stretton Hills. I paused for a comfort stop, by this "house" that basically had only the front and back walls still intact!





I retraced my steps along Eaton Lane, into Wall, before heading back out onto the main road for a longer stint this time and then turning up the wonderfully named Gilberries Lane, where more climbing began, up to Gretton and then the steeper section up to Chatwall at almost 1000ft.

I then had the lumpy section through Ruckley and the brilliant scenery, before arriving back in Acton Burnell.





I then re-traced my steps home through Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots.

One of the most enjoyable rides I've done for a long time, hard work and lots of hills, but some superb countryside.

It was also my 200th ride since I began using Strava in August 2013 and I also passed my 5000th mile on this bike, which I bought in February 2013.

43.2 miles with 2303ft of climbing.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Sep 2016)

With a couple of hours to kill (once the unforecast rain had stopped) it was out again on the new bike.
Thing is, where to go...I went east yesterday and didn't fancy going over the same roads again so soon, anything around Bramham Park was out due to the quagmire on the roads, and Otley was probably a bit far in the time I had.
I found myself heading up Coal Rd, then Red Hall lane, the A58 and onto Whin Moor Lane towards Shadwell. This is an unexpectedly rural route and I've often thought that I should stop for a photo so today I did:





You wouldn't think you were only 4 miles as the crow flies from the beating financial heart of the capital of the north would you?
Back on my way and into Shadwell, at the last minute deciding to turn left and head up to Slaid Hill.
Right at the lights and straight on down the hill on Wike Ridge Lane.
It's a funny route this, despite being right in the middle of my sphere of cycling I very rarely ride it - no immediate reason why came to mind as it's a nice route, fairly well surfaced (as long as you keep an eye out for the grates in the middle of the carriageway...), with nice scenery and not too much traffic. Anyway, I was riding it today and enjoying it as it rose and fell through the countryside along the ridge, with the big descent into East Keswick as the eventual reward. As every cyclist knows, what goes down must come up and the Cat 5 climb back out of East Keswick certainly rammed that point home, although setting a new PB (taking 35 seconds off my previous time  ) made it all worthwhile.
A final descent down to the A659 rounded off a rarely ridden route with a grin.
The ride along the A659 reminded me why I don't ride this route too often...even at 10am on a Sunday morning it was a busy narrow rat run, poorly surfaced and not enjoyable at all and I was glad to get down the hill into Collingham and pull into a layby for a drink.
The short section next on the A58 wasn't much better, so I abandoned plans to loop around via Wetherby and up to Wattle Syke roundabout and decided to tackle the climb up Jewitt Lane instead. The sooner Linton bridge re-opens, allowing access to Wetherby from the other direction the better.
Another Cat 5 climb, the ascent up Jewitt Lane is officially only 0.8 of a mile but it feels like longer, so I was chuffed to see another PB when I downloaded my ride (31 secs faster) showing the benefits of the new bike.
Right onto Compton Lane and the run along the ridge, with views down over the valley and for miles across into Wharfedale and beyond




From there it's a good run down towards Rigton Green, but just before getting there I hooked back onto Bramham Lane for a run up to Thorner Lane on the single track road, which was deserted again.
Right at the end onto Holme Farm Lane and the run up to the junction, where I headed left along the ridge on Milner Lane towards Thorner.
Down the hill and the short climb into Thorner, before the usual ride along Main Street and the long climb up Sandhills / Van Zyl Hill to Skeltons Lane, then Coal Rd and onto local roads for the run down to home, with a final loop around the block to push the mileage on.

*20.20 miles* (32.5km) in *1h 26m* at an average of *14.0 mph*, with *1,112ft* climbed. I'll take that given the amount of climbing I added in today, along with the damp roads meaning that I wasn't giving it the full beans on the descents. Quite a few cyclists out this morning, even allowing for the choice of route.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Today was the CycleChat Market Bosworth ride, so firstly a big thank you to @13 rider for:
> 
> 1) Organising it, 2) Avoiding gravel 3) Knowing his right from his left.
> 
> ...




I'd forgotten about this, I rode through Market Bosworth on my way back dinner time., glad everybody had a good ride, which cafe did you use?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2016)

dave r said:


> I'd forgotten about this, I rode through Market Bosworth on my way back dinner time., glad everybody had a good ride, which cafe did you use?



It was right on the A444 at the summer house place, Cabin Store?


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2016)

Today was the Leicester /South Derbyshire meet up ride . Out at 0830 heading the 14 miles to start point at Market Bosworth . Being the good organiser I am I was first to arrive . Everyone soon arrived in good time so a quick chat as introductions were made as most of us had not met before.




Left to right @broady , @cyberknight , @tallliman[/USER] ,@guitarpete247 ,@Supersuperleeds ,@Lilliburlero and Paul @Lilliburlero mate all ready to roll.
We set of circling Market Bosworth under my direction which was quite good for the first part . Though the villages of Cadeby ,Shenton ,Dadlington, Stoke Golding ,Atterton ,Witherley,Pinwall,Warton and Austrey .Just before Norton hill we stopped for a quick rest and decide wether to do the hill as @guitarpete247 was struggling with the pace but to his credit he took it on. So up Norton hill were I hit it hard but soon got passed by @Supersuperleeds who may have blown up as I passed him and modesty prevent me from saying who reached the top first .Off to Orton on the hill where @guitarpete247 took a littleshort cut and we went through the village and caught Pete just before the cafe. @Lilliburlero managed to finally get his bacon roll It had been overcast all day but as we sat at the café it definitely turned chillier .So refueled we set off again at the next junction @guitarpete247 turned for home .I think he found its bit hard but did really well to hang on and I hope he still enjoyed it . At the next junction the south Derby crew turned for there homes . Leaving me @Supersuperleeds ,@tallliman and @broady to complete the circle. So through Newton Burgoland ,Odestone were we started overtaking riders with race numbers on feeling great until we discovered there in the middle of a 220 mile ride . In to Cartlon where we came across the vintage rally of bikes so quick stop to admire the old bikes . Back to the start point where @broady headed a different way home so heading back to Anstey into the wind @Supersuperleeds went on the front first then I took my turn who turned into a 5 mile effort. Back home with a metric century in the bag and the other 2 headed home . Lovely ride I great company and everyone seemed to enjoy it and only one wrong direction given which for me is quite good


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2016)

Newton Regis the destination, 58 miles the journey. I got up and looked at the grey sky and the wind blowing the trees horizontal and abandoned my planed ride to Rosliston and instead headed towards Newton Regis with a short ride on my mind. I used my usual ride back but in reverse on the way out, so I headed out through Ansley then turned right to go down Purley chase, through Mancetter and on to Witherley where I turned left and right to go though Pinwall then right to skirt Polesworth and onto Newton Regis. On the way back I skirted Polesworth then when I got to the crossroads instead of going straight on to home I turned left and followed the signs to Twycross then turned right onto the A444 for a couple of miles the left and right and through Congerstone to Barton In The Beans and onto Market Bosworth, I then turned towards Shenton and picked up a regular route home through Atterton, Mancetter and up Purley Chase, not as nice climbing it on the way back as flying down it on the way out. A slow hard ride but still an enjoyable morning out on the bike.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2016)

dave r said:


> Newton Regis the destination, 58 miles the journey. I got up and looked at the grey sky and the wind blowing the trees horizontal and abandoned my planed ride to Rosliston and instead headed towards Newton Regis with a short ride on my mind. I used my usual ride back but in reverse on the way out, so I headed out through Ansley then turned right to go down Purley chase, through Mancetter and on to Witherley where I turned left and right to go though Pinwall then right to skirt Polesworth and onto Newton Regis. On the way back I skirted Polesworth then when I got to the crossroads instead of going straight on to home I turned left and followed the signs to Twycross then turned right onto the A444 for a couple of miles the left and right and through Congerstone to Barton In The Beans and onto Market Bosworth, I then turned towards Shenton and picked up a regular route home through Atterton, Mancetter and up Purley Chase, not as nice climbing it on the way back as flying down it on the way out. A slow hard ride but still an enjoyable morning out on the bike.
> 
> View attachment 142583


We were on the same roads we went through Atterton ,Witherley and Pinwall then Warton ,Austrey then cafe at Twycross .


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> We were on the same roads we went through Atterton ,Witherley and Pinwall then Warton ,Austrey then cafe at Twycross .



yes at different times, and you were probably going a bit quicker than I was. I don't know the cafe at Twycross, which one is it?


----------



## Donger (4 Sep 2016)

This is the first full day of my latest stay in the French Alps, South of Annecy. The week I had been planning for all year. This was where my training trips into Wales to take on Llangynidr Mountain, The Bwllch and The Rhigos should hopefully start to pay off. What's more, this is my third trip here in the last four years. If I'm going to keep Mrs Donger sweet, it'll have to be the last trip here for a few years, so I reckoned it could be my last chance to take on the remaining local cols that are convenient to ride from Doussard. So last chance saloon, basically. Better not fail.
Started off from Doussard (pictured) the moment the sun came up:



Headed off for my first "col" of the week, the Col de Tamie, which cuts the corner by letting you get directly from Faverges to Albertville (all be it up-and-over) instead of continuing to the end of the valley at Ugine and hanging a right up the next valley. First came a few miles along the amazing cycle path from Annecy (pictured, with the first direct sunlight of the day just hitting the crests):




Got to Faverges in double quick time (after telling the missus to "smoke me a kipper, I'll be back for breakfast"). Here you can see the Chateau de Faverges at the head of the valley I was to climb:




Managed the whole 10km climb without stopping (which in my logic system allows me to claim that I beat it). Actually one of the gentler climbs I have done in the Alps, and it would make an excellent introduction to anyone new to big climbs (by British standards).



After posing for a bit of showboating, I continued onwards, hanging a left towards the "Fort de Tamie" as soon as I realised that there was even more climbing to be done. Climbed up through the woods to the entrance to the mountain-top fort, making a total climb of just about 440 metres over 11km, averaging a comfortable 4%, although steeper in places, though never much more than 6%.




I was tempted to head out over the top and down a km or two to take a look at the hairpins of the "Collet de Tamie" as featured in stage 19 of this year's Tour de France, but decided to turn back as I'd promised to be back by 10:00am. Turns out I stopped less than half a km from the most fantastic vue over Albertville, with a snow-capped Mont Blanc for a backdrop. Thankfully I got to see that when I came back later with Mrs D in the car. On the way back down I was able to take pictures of some of the views I had passed on the way up. This was the Abbaye de Tamie: (Note the road signs showing cyclists the current altitude, the average gradient over the next km and the distance to the col. These signs appear every km on all the major climbs):




Got a nice view of Frontenex on the way down:




Then the familiar sight of the Chateau de Faverges .... only this time from above. I got buzzed by a speed camera and told to slow down just past this point! 




Pulled over for a moment to get a photo in the middle of Faverges, and got a cheery "Bonjour" from these two cyclists:




Shot off fast down the cycle path (once I had at last refound it) and took advantage of a nice following wind to speed back to Doussard at 21-22mph all the way. While I'd had the path all to myself at 07:00 in the morning, it was now full of cyclists coming the other way .... English, French, Dutch, German .... all nationalities. Annecy and its lake seem to be busier than I have ever seen them before. Maybe it's the heatwave and the fact that it is still the weekend. Made it back for breakfast at exactly 10:00 as I'd promised (Phew!)
Anyway, will be up and out early again tomorrow to take on the Col du Marais (out to Faverges again, then take a left. The Col du Marais connects up with the Col de la Croix Fry, which then leads on to the Col des Aravis and the Col de la Colombiere, some of the staple climbs of the TdF). It should take just about the same time as today's ride.
More from me later in the week. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2016)

dave r said:


> yes at different times, and you were probably going a bit quicker than I was. I don't know the cafe at Twycross, which one is it?


It's called sweat treats on the internet but sign above the door says Jensons ( I think ) it's on the main A444 in the place that sells posh sheds ( summer houses) it has a little board on the road otherwise you would not know it's there


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2016)

After watching the ToB on the telly I nipped out on the boys cyclocross bike.
Just exiting the village I remembered to turn my garmin on....
Onto the field tracks. They were firm. My bingo wings were wobbling about like a couple of jellies!
At one point I was pushing along a phlock of pheasants for a good while until they saw clear sky, then they were off.
Over the A1198 and past the Red House. I went a slightly different way to last time, avoiding the maggot farm.
I found my way to another bridle way and passed a couple of horses and riders. They were very pleasant, and so were the riders.
Into Longstowe, a couple of miles on road, then back on the bumpy stuff through Bourn.
From here it's a nice quiet ride along concrete farm road and track to Caldecote, then I went the off road way back to Hardwick










Once back in Hardwick I carried on until I reached Long Road.... At the base of the hill!

Up I went and along to home. 18 miles and a bit. A nice change!

https://www.strava.com/activities/700473526


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> It's called sweat treats on the internet but sign above the door says Jensons ( I think ) it's on the main A444 in the place that sells posh sheds ( summer houses) it has a little board on the road otherwise you would not know it's there



I'll have to have a look next time I'm out that way


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2016)

This weekend hasn't gone quite to plan with yesterday being rather a washout and me ending up in the doghouse a little because I wanted to get my challenge ride in but was expected to help out at a car boot sale this morning.

We came to a compromise where I was allowed to get my ride in but went to help out setting up the stall first. It was an early start so I was still free to set off by 7am. I didn't spend much time in the ride planning so it was the knockabout bike which was easiest to get out at short notice and I headed for a tried and tested route via Melverley to Oswestry then across to Ellesmere and Wem.

I took a different way on new-to-me roads round Oswestry, negotiated muddy lanes on the way to and just after Ellesmere and made good time to Wem where I didn't stop (apart from grabbing a photo o two) as has become usual on this route.

It felt like I had a good tailwind from Wem through Shawbury to Roden and I was cruising at quite a good pace (about 16-18mph). The Met Office disagrees with me though and reckons it was a cross wind so maybe this bike isn't as slow as I thought on the right roads.

Because I was making good time here I decided to extend my intended metric century (already in the bag by Roden) into an imperial one. I also took the opportunity to vary the route again, heading to Walcot and along Bluebell Lane. When I got near The Wrekin there were loads of other cyclists around in groups which made me wonder if there was an event on.

At Cressage the route becomes rather more undulating so I was slower. I made a point of electing a lower gear than I usually would to save the legs for the later climbs, which worked pretty well and I had no trouble winding my way up to the highest point of the ride at Folly Bank. I let a car past at the summit which I then caught up on the descent and kept pace with them right to the bottom of the hill. The rest of the ride was pretty straightforward with just being held up by a tractor to report.

Seen on route today: 2 buzzards with kills, 3 supercars (a McLaren, a Ferrari and a BMW Z1), 2 hitchhikers (wasps - one in helmet and 1 in collar - no stings fortunately), lots of cyclists.

101.7 miles at 13.5 mph moving average (8 hours 30 minutes with the stops). Pleased with that.





At Hook-a-Gate early on in the ride. Too early for the pub yet.





Less pretty but keeps a lot of people in work. The Muller dairy at Minsterley. Don't know if it's still the case but this plant used to mainly produce own brand desserts for supermarkets.






A jump to later in the ride. Just a few people at The Mere in Ellesmere.





A peaceful scene on the Shropshire Union Canal at Hampton Bank near Welshampton.





Elevenses stop on the way to Wem. Only two cars passed me while on this road, which was quite pleasant.





Wem. I like the house with the very rounded bay front.





Moving on again, I took a different route after Roden which brought me quite close to The Wrekin.





Cardington.





And to finish, a favourite spot to pause for a drink, near the summit of the Folly Bank climb.


----------



## iandg (4 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> This weekend hasn't gone quite to plan with yesterday being rather a washout and me ending up in the doghouse a little because I wanted to get my challenge ride in but was expected to help out at a car boot sale this morning.
> 
> We came to a compromise where I was allowed to get my ride in but went to help out setting up the stall first. It was an early start so I was still free to set off by 7am. I didn't spend much time in the ride planning so it was the knockabout bike which was easiest to get out at short notice and I headed for a tried and tested route via Melverley to Oswestry then across to Ellesmere and Wem.
> 
> ...


Old haunts, great memories - thanks for sharing


----------



## iandg (4 Sep 2016)

Sorry guys - another ride around the trails on the local Castle Grounds and no exciting pics

https://www.strava.com/activities/699957129


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-4A6E-8CEB-17FBFD096A39?hl=en-GB&v=1473010661

69 miles as a route reccy for next week's Skyride Local.






Cake and Coffee at Annie's.







Very nice place.






The fields are looking a bit 'Autumnal'.






That cloud parked itself exactly over the gap in the hedge. It's probably aliens.

A bit of a 'mare regarding the published route / Garmin gpx. file being a bit wrong, but that's what reccy rides are for.

A nice route, without the routing gremlins.

. Bring on next week.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Sep 2016)

It was the last chance for a proper training ride today before next Sunday which is my first attempt at a 100k. My intention was to complete a ride in excess of 75k to give me some confidence that I might finish next week's course.







Out to Baldock first to join up with the friendly group I met a few weeks back. From there, we headed south east through blustery conditions passing Weston, Wood End, and the delightfully named village of Nasty where we turned north to pass through West Mill and then Buntingford.





The first pub stop came at the lovely village of Mill End:




From there we continued north through Therfield and took a small detour up to Abington Piggots for another pub break:









Turning west and into a prevailing head wind we rode through Steeple Morden and Ashwell and over the final few climbs into Baldock, where I said farewell to the group to do the final 5 miles home on my own.

79k distance, which I was pleased with and didn't cause me significant issues.
12.5 mph average, not so great, but on a hilly route on a windy day, I'm not going to be challenging any records. Today was about mileage and time in the saddle after all.


----------



## Brandane (4 Sep 2016)

Like Donger, I too am in France, but in the flatter Normandy!
Arrived in St. Malo last Thursday morning.
Day 1, St. Malo to Avranches (insert photo of Le Mont St Michel here).
Day 2, Avranches to Barnevulle Carteret.
Day 3, BC to Barfleur.
Aujordhui, Barfleur to Carentan.
Tomorrow, Carentan to Bayeux or Caen.
Then a couple of days touring about without the weight of 4 panniers, can't wait!!
Ferry home on Wednesday followed by a nightshift drive home. Refuse point blank to face the A38, M6 etc. during the day. It was torture southbound.
Only brief details as using crapomatic fone.....


----------



## Glow worm (4 Sep 2016)

Just a quick 10 miler here today on the fen.






Just the one pic today, this is Tubney Fen near Reach. You just have to dodge the cow pats- apart from that it's a fairly smooth ride!

Some annoying clicking sounds suggest I might need a new BB and my rear brake pads have fallen in love with my wheel rim to such an extent that no amount of fettling will truly separate them. I suspect the spring has gone (V brakes). A new set required. Yet another LBS trip on the cards.


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2016)

Today was Ravensthorpe Cycling Club's annual 120 mile ride, which raises funds for Kirklees Cycling Academy (rider training age 6-16). I'm in Ravensthorpe and my 12 year-old races for KCA.

We both took part; it was his first time over 100 miles and we made sure he cleared the 200k barrier as well: https://www.strava.com/activities/700495039

Photo: he's the little one in the front and I'm somewhere on the back row, RH side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Well, I did like that. I see I forgot to mention the onion rings and Stilton sauce.
> They were good too


A hundred over a weekend is nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2016)

15 miles this day, before the heat sets in again. covered some ground, but saw only two other cyclists and a little tractor the city sent out on the trail.
79F
26C
Winds SE10
Relative humidity 56%
Barometer 30.13
Partly cloudy.
Heat will come on up to about 90F the next three days, then cooler, as the hot spells get shorter.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Sep 2016)

Couple of rides again.

1st was yesterdays combo of the Strawberry 55 from Impington and there and back to make up the 100k challenge and Strava fondo.

Nice morning but once out knew it would be a tough day as the wind had not calmed down so a bit of a slog it would be.

Got to Impington just before 9:00 for sign on which was done in a few minutes and with numbers attached went off;it was a low key event and not a sportive as such with the majority it seemed doing the smaller routes and lots of family groups too.

Wind still strong but made headway as the route headed out to Dave 123's parish at Hardwick and through the Gransdens to Gamlingay;then down to Wendy,Bassingbourn,Barrington and up Chapel HiLL

After a slight detour it was back up to Barton,Comberton and Long Road and then back the way we came via Dry Drayton.

Waited a bit at the finish and was tempted by the scones and jam but decided to head home as the clouds were looking threatening.

Back on the Twenty pence for a total of 143kms(88 miles) in a minute over 5 hours;was tempted to do the Imperial ton but the legs had had enough and I'd had my fill of the wind as well.

https://www.strava.com/activities/700269022

A (mostly) enjoyable ride and nice to do a more chilled out event;the only downer was the Garmin HRM loosing the plot and reading firstly high then going off and on and reading low,seemed to re-calibrate itself at the finish and was stable on the ride back home.


Today was a heavy legged easy roll in to work on a dreary morning down the A10 with the heat rate kept in z1 and 2(HRM beaving itself today).

https://www.strava.com/activities/701047368


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Sep 2016)

DCLane said:


> Today was Ravensthorpe Cycling Club's annual 120 mile ride, which raises funds for Kirklees Cycling Academy (rider training age 6-16). I'm in Ravensthorpe and my 12 year-old races for KCA.
> 
> We both took part; it was his first time over 100 miles and we made sure he cleared the 200k barrier as well: https://www.strava.com/activities/700495039



Yes, I saw that on the Clubs FaceBook pages


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Sep 2016)

wicker man said:


> Old haunts, great memories - thanks for sharing



Me too, I was born and grew up in Shrewsbury.


----------



## MikeW-71 (5 Sep 2016)

Tour of Britain day in Carlisle and thanks to a last minute shift-swap at work, I had the day off!

So I came up with the brilliant plan of riding out along the stage to Kirkoswald and Lazonby, watch them go through there, then I would have 1 hour to cross 15 miles to Hesket Newmarket, to see the sprint.

Packed a rucksack with waterproofs and some sandwiches and off I set at 9.30am. It was soon apparent after 5 miles that my climbing legs were still tucked up in bed at home. This was gonna feel like a loooong day. Whatever, I'm gonna give it a try anyway.

Arrived in Lazonby in plenty of time, time for a snack whilst waiting for the race and got chatting with some fans. My plan was to leave as soon as the main peloton came through as I was taking a different road.

These guys make climbing Lazonby hill look insultingly easy:









And off I went! Can I make it? There's a good bit of climb to be done, but also some longish descents... Well, every incline was a struggle, the flat was OK, the descents were welcome... And I came up short by 1.5 miles as the outriders were closing the roads down. On another day, I might have made it, but the junction I ended up at with some other fans was just fine to watch the riders through again.

I think that's Cav I spotted there:




And Wiggo chilling out at the back  





I rode through to Hesket Newmarket anyway, finished off the food and headed for home, struggling up every hill until I finally reached the "downhill all the way home" point and rounded off a 44 mile day out, in nice weather too! I even got back before the rain started, bonus!

https://www.strava.com/activities/701347681


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2016)

7 miles this day, as it was hot and humid already by 10:30 a.m.. Quite a few cyclists out there, and one of those power walker fellers, dressed like a character from Monty Python



as well as a few people not representing the Ministry of Silly Walks.
86F,30C
Winds SW14, G 20
Relative humidity68%
Barometer 30.12
Partly Cloudy


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2016)

After my ride home me and me bird went out for a short 16 mile ride through the gloomy old gloom of South Cambridgeshire




No rain fell, but it was just a grey, muggy blanket. The cloud was locking in some nice rose and lavender smells, but in Barton there was a farm trailer that was honking!

Mrs Dave was trying out her new prescription sports glasses from Boots and a new shorter stem. I've renamed her bike the Karma Sutra.
Then We stopped so she could tilt her handle bars!

Glasses and stem get the thumbs up 

https://www.strava.com/activities/701613654


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Couple of rides again.
> 
> 1st was yesterdays combo of the Strawberry 55 from Impington and there and back to make up the 100k challenge and Strava fondo.
> 
> ...




Someone in work, a member ofH&I bicycle club asked if I'd like to do it. I looked at the website, £17 to ride my usual roads! So I went to Toft beer festival on Saturday night (£2.40 a pint) then had a lazy Sunday morning.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Sep 2016)

Today was a day off work, although with everything we had to do it didn't feel like I'd had a rest so when the chance came to grab a quick ride on the bike I was in the lycra before you could say boo! 

On the carbon again, and just a local spin up to keep the legs working. Down to Crossgates, keeping off the main roads due to the time of day, looping around onto Manston Lane for the nearly always fun mile long blast out into the countryside (for now).
Head down, backside up and legs spinning, I managed to keep the average speed over 20mph for the full mile, although I was huffing like a wounded buffalo at the turning point. 
Manston Lane is a rare hidden gem for cyclists - a straightish mile run out into the countryside on a well surfaced and generally deserted road through rolling farmland. At the end there is a good sized area to take 5 before heading back, or if you're on a suitable bike, there are bridleways taking you off to Scholes, or Garforth or across to link into NCN R66 and through the woods at Parlington. Hopefully some of it will survive the council plans for a new road and 'associated' developments...

Took a minute then repeated the same in the opposite direction, only to be slowed by traffic from the construction site so not quite as quick.

I stopped to pop my lungs back in alongside the abandoned former Vickers tank factory at Barnbow (reportedly once the longest building in Europe, possibly still so), which is scheduled to be torn down for housing, once the coal seam beneath it is excavated.




I used to live nearby and it wasn't an unusual sight to see the tanks on transporters heading down past the local shopping centre after maintenance work.
Back on the bike and an extended loop around Pendas Fields, up Barwick Rd and another long loop around Manston to push the mileage on before heading for home.

*7.11 miles* (11.44km) in *31mins* at an acceptable average of *15.7mph*, with a nearly negligible 252ft climbed. All good fun on a grey but surprisingly humid afternoon.


----------



## Donger (5 Sep 2016)

Day 2 in the Alps. Up and out at sunrise again, this time to take on the Col du Marais. Raced over to Faverges again and took a left turn to head off through St Ferreol in the exact opposite direction of yesterday's climb of the Col de Tamie. A beautiful little village, St Ferreol, with more than its share of geraniums and a fine old watermill:




As with yesterday's ride, this was a comfortable, 4% gradient on average over 10km, though this one topped out at 843m at the Col, officially making it a little under 400m of height gain. The raw stats are a bit misleading, though, as the ride starts with 2km @ 5%, followed by 2 more @ 6%, but then there is a rather dis-spiriting drop of about 75m that has to be won back again just below the village of Serraval. This also meant doing a further 75m of climbing on the descent too, which seemed perverse. Pleased to report that I "beat" this col too, by getting to the top without stopping. Arrived at the col in a light shower, but decided against getting into my rain jacket. The col itself was unremarkable, but the ride up to it was very picturesque. I was sorely tempted to carry on to Thones or take a right onto the road leading to the Col de la Croix Fry for a couple of miles before turning around ... or to return via the Col de L'Epine, which was my first successfully climbed Alp back in 2013. But time waits for no man.




As I'd not stopped on the way up, I stopped for photos a few times on the way back down. With wet brakes, the descent was "interesting", but I got round these lovely hairpins below Serraval alright and never had any real scares.




Here is a shot taken about half way down, looking back up..... with quite a precipice on the right. (On the climb, I made sure I looked where I was going instead of going where I was looking):




Some of the great views I'd had on the way up had disappeared in the clouds by the time I got the camera out. Still looked great though, and the descent was accompanied by the tinkling of cow bells and the sound of rushing water:




Stopped off for a selfie at this lovely old bridge over a ravine. Didn't mess about after that, as there was a ruddy great trench of a drainage ditch on my side of the road that made the Rio Olympic road race route look positively wrapped in cotton wool. With the rest of this part of France now wide awake and some large trucks starting to trundle past, I was taking no chances, and kept my eyes on the road all the way back to St Ferreol.




Got back to Doussard 1 minute before my promised ETA. Got this col bagging down to a fine art now .... run like a Swiss train service. That's another 25.0 miles to add to yesterday's 24.5, and two of my four targetted cols successfully done. Tomorrow we are off out to Annecy mid morning, so I'll head off at sunrise to do a brisk but spectacular circuit of Lake Annecy instead of doing any climbing.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## hondated (5 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Day 2 in the Alps. Up and out at sunrise again, this time to take on the Col du Marais. Raced over to Faverges again and took a left turn to head off through St Ferreol in the exact opposite direction of yesterday's climb of the Col de Tamie. A beautiful little village, St Ferreol, with more than its share of geraniums and a fine old watermill:
> View attachment 142812
> 
> As with yesterday's ride, this was a comfortable, 4% gradient on average over 10km, though this one topped out at 843m at the Col, officially making it a little under 400m of height gain. The raw stats are a bit misleading, though, as the ride starts with 2km @ 5%, followed by 2 more @ 6%, but then there is a rather dis-spiriting drop of about 75m that has to be won back again just below the village of Serraval. This also meant doing a further 75m of climbing on the descent too, which seemed perverse. Pleased to report that I "beat" this col too, by getting to the top without stopping. Arrived at the col in a light shower, but decided against getting into my rain jacket. The col itself was unremarkable, but the ride up to it was very picturesque. I was sorely tempted to carry on to Thones or take a right onto the road leading to the Col de la Croix Fry for a couple of miles before turning around ... or to return via the Col de L'Epine, which was my first successfully climbed Alp back in 2013. But time waits for no man.
> ...



Donger that's it I ve had enough will you please stop posting forthwith as I am now really really jealous. Oh go on then carry on I can take it as it might inspire me to do the same next year. Really enjoying your updates and glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## Donger (5 Sep 2016)

hondated said:


> Donger that's it I ve had enough will you please stop posting forthwith as I am now really really jealous. Oh go on then carry on I can take it as it might inspire me to do the same next year. Really enjoying your updates and glad you are enjoying it.


Thanks Ted. I really hope it does inspire someone to follow suit. If I can do it, aged nearly 56 and weighing over 20 stone, then most people could do it too. I am grateful to all the cycling buddies who have stuck with me over the years when winching myself slowly up hills on club rides and audaxes and encouraging me onwards. 

Many of the Alpine cols that feature in the Tour de France are not in fact as steep as a lot of the roads in the Cotswolds and the Forest of Dean. Most of them have to be accessible for buses and trucks, so are really quite manageable by bike. The main difference is the length of the climbs, with very few of them being less than about 10km (6 miles). So if you want to go and give it a try, do what I did and keep practising your local hills in both directions .... up and over, turn around and up and over again. I had a few trips into the Welsh mountains this year too, and found them to be perfect training. I can honestly say I am loving every second of it. It feels so good to be able to get on your bike and literally go anywhere you want to, irrespective of the terrain. And as for Annecy .... Wow! What a fantastic base and i just can't recommend it highly enough. It really could be you next year. I'm nothing special, and I've found that I can do it.


----------



## Buck (5 Sep 2016)

My ride was actually yesterday but I missed the chance to post it then, so here it is...

A later start than planned due to completing a few chores before our boys go back to school this week but I was still off by 11am.

Up and out of the village, I headed up past the Sovereign and at the top turned right waving and saying "hi" to another cyclist only for him to shout my name! We stopped and turned around - one of my good friends who was taking the opportunity to ride out whilst his son played football  He was almost finished and was heading back so I continued on my original route.

I headed up the Haddingley drag (and with the gusting wind it did feel a drag) and took a left down windmill lane - a nice straight descent that brings you to the main road at High Flatts. At the junction there is a Thai Cafe - we keep on meaning to call in to try their wares but as yet we haven't done so - must make it happen.

A right then quick turn left and I was heading into Upper Denby with a nice descent all the way to the Barnsley Road. Straight across here and past the Dunkirk pub which sadly closed a few months ago but is being redeveloped now as The Dunkirk Fine Food and Wine pub - will have to try it when its done - hopefully it will still be more a pub than an eatery?

Pool Hill Lane is a nice undulating road with a couple of short but reasonably stiff climbs (11-13%s) and with a few breaks in the hedges for nice views across the land and my usual beacon of Emley mast.







A right turn heading towards High Hoyland and a group of Holmfirth CC riders were coming the other way - a cheery hi and wave to/from them all and I headed down towards Darton. Just before the centre I turned right on Cawthorne Lane and this is where all of that downhill time was paid back. A steady climb back into the beautiful village of Cawthorne.

Through the village and a right turn onto the busy A635 just as the heaven's opened for a short but heavy shower. Luckily the road was relatively quiet and not long after I took a left turn up Coach Gate Lane which is a long and steady lane up to Gunthwhaite Hall and Farm. At the top a right hand bend takes you past the farm and unluckily for me the road was covered in mud and slurry - ah well it'll clean off 

Back into Upper Denby and then left to the main Sheffield Road. The wind wasn't letting up and the sky looked ominous.





A quick left then right and I was on the road across the dam head of Ingbirchworth Reservoir and up the Horn Lane climb - again the wind was being unfair and just as I crested the climb, the heavens opened - refreshing !!

A cheery but somewhat submerged greeting to another very wet cyclist going the other way and I just dug in and climbed up the hill back up towards Windmill Hill.

Back past the quarry then I took the opportunity to have a little blast with the last of my legs at a short Strava segment on the Penistone Road - yet again I got just over 30mph and 21s (that's the 5th time) but I have yet to get 20s or below - one day !! (perhaps I should do it earlier in the ride!!)




Back down into the village and just as I was changing down off the big ring I hit a pot hole and my chain flew off! Luckily I heard it and pulled over - would have been a bit embarrassing turning past the co-op and pedalling fresh air!!

Back home and a nice 24.2 miles and 1854 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/700117338






Here's the relive.cc video as well: https://www.relive.cc/view/700117338


PS Bike given a good clean and full de-slurried


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Sep 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Someone in work, a member ofH&I bicycle club asked if I'd like to do it. I looked at the website, £17 to ride my usual roads! So I went to Toft beer festival on Saturday night (£2.40 a pint) then had a lazy Sunday morning.



I did think twice about it but as it was a local-ish one thought it would be a good idea to support it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Sep 2016)

Today was what ended up as a blat down the Twenty pence and through Impington and Histon,down Kings Hedges and stopped the Garmin at the Golden Hind.Went a bit harder than I was going to but the legs felt ok so gave it a blast for a 30kph average.

Warm down through the city to work via the Little Waitrose where I seemed to meet every red light along the way.

Bit humid and sticky this morning but a good rife in though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/702177099


----------



## TrishnBonnie (6 Sep 2016)

First ride on my new bike today thank you so much to robgul of the forum and his wife for delivering it too!!

Unfolded it easily at Newark station and rode off to millets in town with a big smile on my face  Took it into the shop with me then back to the marina so not far and it's folded and sitting in the boat ready for tomorrow's commute to work now


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2016)

The plan was,visit the grave check out the damage.Did that.Then on to Ilkley,Bolton Abbey,Embsay then in to Skipton.Well i think i have a blood pressure problem,heart was thumping and i felt sick and dizzy.Not good.So a bench stop,then set off again,same thing happened.Not taking any chances turned round and came home.Still feel dizzy,what a waste of a brilliant day,it is superb here in Leeds,oh well new pedals or should i say swapped over pedals feel great.Try again next week.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Sep 2016)

Quick 13 odd miles commute route check for me today..tried 4 ways to get to the same place and there all similar distance..tho some will be far better in winter as ill get more wind protection..
the new commuter now has ergon grips and mudguards..the OE grips were like stainless steel


----------



## Donger (6 Sep 2016)

postman said:


> The plan was,visit the grave check out the damage.Did that.Then on to Ilkley,Bolton Abbey,Embsay then in to Skipton.Well i think i have a blood pressure problem,heart was thumping and i felt sick and dizzy.Not good.So a bench stop,then set off again,same thing happened.Not taking any chances turned round and came home.Still feel dizzy,what a waste of a brilliant day,it is superb here in Leeds,oh well new pedals or should i say swapped over pedals feel great.Try again next week.


Hope you are feeling well and back out on the bike again soon, Postie.


----------



## Donger (6 Sep 2016)

Alps, Day 3: Took Mrs D into Annecy this morning for market day, so didn't have as much time to play with from sunrise to breakfast time. So opted to do a "Tour du Lac" instead of taking on any cols this morning. Last year I was so taken with the Annecy to Ugine cycle path, running along the West shore of lake Annecy, that I posted an article on the subject (Hope the link works):
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i...paths-theyd-be-like-the-one-in-annecy.187481/

My only reservation about cycling around the lake was the horrible traffic on the on-road section at the Southern section of the East shore. And so it was with a little trepidation that I set out this morning to do my own version of the 2013 TdF time trial route (only much slower than Bradley Wiggins did it). Set out at sunrise with my lights on and wearing my brightest (Gloucester Rugby Club) cycling jersey. It came as a rather nasty surprise that this road is a commuter rat run between 7:15 and 7:45 in the morning, and I got buzzed by several close passes that made it an uncomfortable experience. At least the lake shore views went some way towards making up for it:




By the time I reached the village of Angon, the day was getting brighter, and I was pleased to find a new section of lakeside cycle path with viewing platforms and boardwalks:



Had another nasty surprise when I got to Talloires and found that the cycle lane stopped abruptly, then switched to the opposite carriageway. Took a couple of minutes to get across the road, then I set off up a long straight hill that suddenly morphed into a proper climb with switchbacks ... I'd forgotten about having to climb up and over the Roc de Chere. This was followed by a lovely new tarmac surfaced cycle path that plunged back down straight as an arrow into Menthon St Bernard. However, it looked a bit of a death trap to me, as it was crossed by dozens of entrances to private driveways, any one of which could have had a car coming out of it at this time of day. (Wouldn't get past elf & safety back home). What's more, the path appeared to then end abruptly and completely for a couple of miles, leaving me at the mercy of the rat race traffic breathing down my neck. Not pleasant at all. I'm not at all sure whether there was any cycle path, but I had just not seen where it had gone .... my full concentration had been on the traffic, so I may have just got lost. Was pleased to see the path return at Veyrier and onwards into Annecy:




I stopped off to take a picture of the marina and the castle, (wearing my Gloucester Rugby Club cycle jersey, you will recall), and had just got going again when the peace was shattered by a loud call of "GLAWW-STERRR!" from who knows where.




I looked around but couldn't tell whether it was a pedestrian or a passenger in a passing car. Small world though. I knew the way from here, and positively bombed back to Doussard along the familiar West shore, overtaking dozens of other cyclists on the way. These were the familiar sights of the old railway tunnel at Duingt:




and the old railway station at Bredannaz (complete with facilities for cyclists, and directly opposite a cyclists' cafe):




Got back in good time to find the drizzle of yesterday was a thing of the past, and another glorious sunny day was here.




For the record, the round trip was 25.1 miles, which I did in about two and a half hours, stopping repeatedly to take in the views and take photos. Also had to stop at one point in Annecy for a cyclist-specific traffic light. (Bradley never had that to contend with).

I must say I didn't much enjoy the East side of the lake, despite the terrific views. It is a rat run (particularly early in the morning), and I would not recommend it for family cycling. (Stick to the West side). I understand they are planning to extend the path all the way round the lake, and work is already well under way. On the one hand that would be a welcome move. On the other, being also a keen motoring tourist, it would also be a shame. There are currently loads of places on the East shore where you can pull over and park for free right by the water, and people park there all day to have picnics and go swimming. There are plenty of councils in England that would charge a packet in parking fees for that, and it would be something of a loss if the parking spaces were replaced by another cycle path.

Oh well, back to the mountains tomorrow. (Plan to do the Col de Leschaux, having stopped irritatingly just short of the col last year, without realising it).
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Sep 2016)

A different ride today, out with Mrs ND on her new Carrera Subway One for her first 'proper' ride (the previous rides have been home from the shop with it and a mile or two to set it up for her).

It's a route I've done myself many times squeezing in a quick post work ride, but at a more leisurely pace today for obvious reasons.
Please to report that not only did she do really well, but she really enjoyed the time out, so all is good and we might have got her back into cycling. 
And this despite the chain coming off twice (a slight tweak needed).

Just over 9 miles in a steady 1h 13m at an average of 7.4mph on mainly quiet roads / bridleways with just a short section on one slightly busier road. And by heck was it hot - like being abroad at times.

No pics, but here is a map:


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Sep 2016)

Once I'd ridden home and had a shower (Twas a bit humid out there) I got changed, got my Cube bike ready, went to get the rear light from my Spa bike... 

It wasn't there! I'd left it charging on my PC in work. So my journey began by going back to whence I came. Once I had my light I switched it on as it was a gloomy day again. I left town via Storeys Way and Huntingdon Road. Through Girton and Impington, along the horrible, busy straight road over the A14 and in to Dry Drayton. A left into Park Lane between bramble and haw covered hedges.

Up the other Madingley hill and head for Hardwick, but I wanted to ride for more than 20 miles. Down Long Road I shot(but fairly slowly), up the other side and turn right at the village hall sign.

Around a right angle bend, then the houses start. I wasn't going fast at this point.

A dark, fuzzy biplane shape came into my vision.... CRACK!

A dragonfly had flown into my face. My mouth was slightly open and it got me full on in the teeth and a bit of my lip. It bloody hurt too! I hope the dragonfly was ok.
So for the next 5 minutes I had a painful tooth and one hell of a musty taste in my mouth. I'd like to think I tasted pleasant to him.

From Toft I came back up the hill. The sun was retiring for the night, he put in the briefest of appearances






22 and a bit miles. I'm so glad my gob wasn't wide open.

https://www.strava.com/activities/702811432


----------



## msi64 (6 Sep 2016)

Great ride today, felt great, legs like Pistons, a mile sprint at the end. Brillant


----------



## Mrs M (6 Sep 2016)

TrishnBonnie said:


> First ride on my new bike today thank you so much to robgul of the forum and his wife for delivering it too!!
> 
> Unfolded it easily at Newark station and rode off to millets in town with a big smile on my face  Took it into the shop with me then back to the marina so not far and it's folded and sitting in the boat ready for tomorrow's commute to work now
> View attachment 142897


Very smart bike


----------



## hondated (6 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Thanks Ted. I really hope it does inspire someone to follow suit. If I can do it, aged nearly 56 and weighing over 20 stone, then most people could do it too. I am grateful to all the cycling buddies who have stuck with me over the years when winching myself slowly up hills on club rides and audaxes and encouraging me onwards.
> 
> Many of the Alpine cols that feature in the Tour de France are not in fact as steep as a lot of the roads in the Cotswolds and the Forest of Dean. Most of them have to be accessible for buses and trucks, so are really quite manageable by bike. The main difference is the length of the climbs, with very few of them being less than about 10km (6 miles). So if you want to go and give it a try, do what I did and keep practising your local hills in both directions .... up and over, turn around and up and over again. I had a few trips into the Welsh mountains this year too, and found them to be perfect training. I can honestly say I am loving every second of it. It feels so good to be able to get on your bike and literally go anywhere you want to, irrespective of the terrain. And as for Annecy .... Wow! What a fantastic base and i just can't recommend it highly enough. It really could be you next year. I'm nothing special, and I've found that I can do it.


Donger it just proves that a lot of it is mind over matter doesn't it. What I mean by that is if you tell yourself your going to reach the top of a mountain you will. I,ve done a few climbs in the Alps myself Alpe Dhuez,Izoard, Galibier ( easy side if there is one ) Les De Alpes and like you I am no stripling but I must admit I did them on a triple. I remember getting to the top of Dhuez and chatting to a Dutch fella and his son and we had a good laugh about how long it had taken me.
My hardest climb though was from Bourg oisan to the Croix De Fer.I kept struggling on to reach my goal stopping when I needed to and at one of those stops another cyclist stopped and must of seen that look in my eyes and told me that I musn't give up and had to carry on which I did for a while until I could go no further and I turned around and went back.
The next twelve months could not go quickly enough as I went back and finally did it. Another one ticked and that's why your journal is so inspirational.
Another anecdote from that trip was I had stopped on the mountain going back and a young and little girl was riding up behind me on her fully laden bike and when her how she made it look so easy she just said she was stubborn. And she soon went past me and disappeared into the distance.
I wont bore you with the detail but I seem to have a kidney problem at the moment so I am a bit restricted at the moment but If I can get it sorted in 2017 I am definitely going to ride the Ventoux to celebrate my 66 birthday.
I take your point about there being some hard climbs in the UK but I just love riding those climbs that the great cyclists have ridden over for so many years.Regards Ted


----------



## macp (6 Sep 2016)

Fantastic day today watched the sprint in my home town of Sandbach then shot over to Knutsford for lunch and to watch the finish. Atmosphere at the finish was fantastic we brits love our cycling.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Sep 2016)

Went a wee toddle on the Pashley last night just as it was getting dusky so darkness fell as I was out.
Mostly stuck to the light up roads and shared cycle paths but did some country roads at the start 
Was too warm to go out straight after work, plus I wanted my dinner  but too warm in long sleeves.
Quite a few runners and dog walkers about, plus a few kids (and one adult) on bikes with no lights 
Bit more cautious going out lately, especially in the dark. There's a strange man been reported around Aberdeen who appears to be a jogger. He targets females out running, tells them how tired he is and asks for a piggy back, weirdo  Decided not to return home via back of golf course just in case "the creeper" was about and asked for a "backie" home .
Maybe I should get a spud gun or water pistol for my protection on night rides  
Enjoyed the night ride and planning more.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Sep 2016)

Juat one piece of advice;

Don't watch Ian Stannard on a solo break before the commute that's all,,,,,

https://www.strava.com/activities/703334491


----------



## Old jon (7 Sep 2016)

Well, that was great! A ride of 35.1 miles on a warm day with a brilliant cool breeze, around some of the flatter bits of Yorkshire. That said, from where I live in Leeds there is quite a bit of up to ride before I cross the city boundary. It does pay back on the return journey though, thank you Mr. Newton.

Through Holbeck to Crown Point Road, and the river bridge at the end. A bit of a climb to Oakwood Clock and along Wetherby Road, up Boot Hill to the pub that shares the name and I had intended to turn left for Shadwell. Some quirk ( terrible things, quirks ) made me pedal straight on. I suppose it is a fair old time since I have ridden the A 58 all the way to Wetherby, going through Scarcroft, Bardsey, and Collingham along the way.

At the Wetherby roundabout turn into Wetherby itself. I would usually give the town a miss but the A 58 had been so quiet, and so was Wetherby, I rode through to the B 1224 junction without a stop. Anyway, across the A 1M on the bridge and two or three miles along the road to the Walton turn, it may look flat but that is not what my legs were telling me.



Turning to point towards home, Thorp Arch, cross the river to Boston Spa and turn left along Main Street as far as the right turn to Clifford. Cinder Lane it becomes, it may be Clifford Road to start with. From Clifford to Bramham to Thorner, oh aye, past Bramham Park. Big wagons, one carrying two PortaCabins, another with what looked like lots of staging. Looks like they are still clearing up from the festival.

Thorner, gasp up Sandhills, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane followed by Boot Hill and home.

The map of meandering,


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2016)

Not my ride today, but the TOB came past the village, so I took a few photos of them riding past.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Sep 2016)

After a week of small ambles to the shops and being kept busy trying to sort out the essentials in the new house, I snuck out this morning with Dad and his fellow fit retired group, West Thames Wheelers 2. Fine rain started the day, and whilst it never got sunny it was humid and sticky. Didn't go far, only Staines up to Windsor Great Park where we stopped for coffee at the Post Office. I'm the younger one....





Thanks to 'Pete' for taking the photo, rare to get my Dad in as he's usually behind the camera. Pete arrived just as we were departing, on a very nice 1959 Carpenter which he had built for him in his youth and has owned since new. Wish I'd taken a photo, a very nice machine.
Returned via Tite Hill, and I sat back as TEC in primary as some idiots do try and overtake down here. Stopped halfway down as one of the group had a loose bungee strap flapping around, not a hill you want something like that going into your back wheel on...
20 miles all told.


----------



## hondated (7 Sep 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Went a wee toddle on the Pashley last night just as it was getting dusky so darkness fell as I was out.
> Mostly stuck to the light up roads and shared cycle paths but did some country roads at the start
> Was too warm to go out straight after work, plus I wanted my dinner  but too warm in long sleeves.
> Quite a few runners and dog walkers about, plus a few kids (and one adult) on bikes with no lights
> ...


Pleased to read you got out and hopefully they will catch that idiot man.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Sep 2016)

hondated said:


> Pleased to read you got out and hopefully they will catch that idiot man.


They got him 
Colleague advised today a 46 year old "man" ahem  been arrested 
Safe and ready to roll


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Sep 2016)

My ride tonight? Truncated sadly. The second ride in two days! The warm weather helps. I reached the first bit of properly smooth tarmac after five miles or so and I feel bump, bump, bump with each revolution. I stop and have a look at the rear tyre. Side wall has gone with the beginning of a bulge.

Slowly return home. All dressed up and nowhere to go.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Sep 2016)

Hugh Manatee said:


> My ride tonight? Truncated sadly. The second ride in two days! The warm weather helps. I reached the first bit of properly smooth tarmac after five miles or so and I feel bump, bump, bump with each revolution. I stop and have a look at the rear tyre. Side wall has gone with the beginning of a bulge.
> 
> Slowly return home. All dressed up and nowhere to go.


Never mind, there's always tomorrow


----------



## msi64 (7 Sep 2016)

Found a new route tonight, I'm doing ten miles a night so far, working up slowly but feeling great with myself.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Sep 2016)

msi64 said:


> Found a new route tonight, I'm doing ten miles a night so far, working up slowly but feeling great with myself.


Well done


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Sep 2016)

How hot has it been today? 

Not too hot to take the offer of going for a cheeky post-work / pre-tea ride though!

Decided to use not to use the hybrid and that i'd stick to roads despite the hour, so kept to the quiet ones by heading down into Cross Gates, then up Manston Lane into the greenery. There was a surprisingly breezy breeze in my face on the way out, which was welcome from a cooling point of view but did nothing for my efforts though.

Stopped at the farm for a drink and then saddled back up for the return trip, with the breeze now effectively behind me it was oddly airless and felt like it was getting hotter by the minute. I had intended to repeat the run, but it was just too darn hot. 
A long loop around Pendas Fields, climbing back up and then the shallow descent to Barwick Rd, before another loop around Manston for miles, then up to home avoiding the kids playing in the road ("nice bike mister" ) and back in time for tea.

*7.07 miles* (11.37km) in a respectable 26m at a pleasing *16.2mph* average, with a barely worth mentioning *249ft *climbed and an Avg Temp of *20.3 °C*. 
All good fun but by 'eck I nearly melted! Tonights ride reminded me why I must make more effort to get out midweek.

No pics, but I did make a map:


----------



## steve50 (7 Sep 2016)

Took advantage of a quiet morning, got the boardman out and had one of the best rides this year. Visited my dear old mum in the nursing home, then crossed the valley to my supplier to order some bits and pieces then took the scenic route home. I noticed some big improvements in speed on the uphill bits and surprisingly a noticeable lack of changing gears on the hills too, it never ceases to amaze me the fitness gains I have achieved even at the age of fifty eight years all thanks to cycling and working out at home. It just goes to show age should not be a barrier to better health.


----------



## Donger (7 Sep 2016)

Alps, Day 4. Now it's just getting stupidly beautiful. Don't need to find any new cols now .... it's all so great around here. This morning I went back along the lakeside cycle path to St Jorioz heading up the Cote de Puget aiming to do the Col de Leschaux. I tried that one last year, and only got as far as St Eustache. This time I got to the top of the climb to La Chapelle St Maurice. Like yesterday, this entailed climbing then descending, then climbing again, with quite a climb on the "descent" too. It turns out that la Chapelle St Maurice is at an altitude of 950 metres, while the Col de Leschaux is "only" 897. There didn't seem any point in dropping down to take a look at it.




Again I opted not to stop on the climb, so took my pictures on the way back down. The highlight of the climb was when I came across a couple of deer in a meadow, and watched them for a few moments as I cycled by before they went bounding for cover in the tree line. I decided to do this climb again because of the views over Lake Annecy on the way down. Definitely my favourite local ride ... possibly my all-time favourite. 




The descent is loaded with lovely smooth switchbacks and long, smooth, straight bits. I hate to think what kind of speed @Dark46 would get to down there. I was just happy to be free-wheeling and drinking in the views. 




Just as I took this photo, the French cyclist coming the other way smiled and came up with a beautifully laconic, but apt comment. *"C'est la recompense, eh?"*. The view was indeed "payback" for the effort expended grinding your way up there and putting in (by my reckoning) at least 600 metres of climbing. 




This ride just went to show that you don't need to constantly find climbs that have cycling history. Sometimes the best rides are ones that Le Tour has not yet discovered. Watch out for the Cote de Puget in future years. There were signs that it has recently been used in a tour of Savoie race, and it truly is a little (or not so little) gem. Mrs Donger got this shot of me returning to the house. I was still grinning from the descent.




I am floating on air. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## steve50 (7 Sep 2016)

You lucky man @Donger such stunning scenery and roads you get to ride, I would never tire of riding roads like that.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2016)

In France and hoping to do Ventoux.

Got a Trek Domane on hire. Did about 11 miles yesterday, playing with saddle height


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Sep 2016)

A bit of an easier ride in today,down the A10 again but venturing off-road and down the cycle path by the Cam in to the city.

https://www.strava.com/activities/704549660

Chilly and hazy today but nice once the sun rose.

Some pics for a change with two herons as a bonus(one in flight);


----------



## hondated (8 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> Took advantage of a quiet morning, got the boardman out and had one of the best rides this year. Visited my dear old mum in the nursing home, then crossed the valley to my supplier to order some bits and pieces then took the scenic route home. I noticed some big improvements in speed on the uphill bits and surprisingly a noticeable lack of changing gears on the hills too, it never ceases to amaze me the fitness gains I have achieved even at the age of fifty eight years all thanks to cycling and working out at home. It just goes to show age should not be a barrier to better health.


Nice report. Precious things Mums aren't they !


----------



## hondated (8 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Alps, Day 4. Now it's just getting stupidly beautiful. Don't need to find any new cols now .... it's all so great around here. This morning I went back along the lakeside cycle path to St Jorioz heading up the Cote de Puget aiming to do the Col de Leschaux. I tried that one last year, and only got as far as St Eustache. This time I got to the top of the climb to La Chapelle St Maurice. Like yesterday, this entailed climbing then descending, then climbing again, with quite a climb on the "descent" too. It turns out that la Chapelle St Maurice is at an altitude of 950 metres, while the Col de Leschaux is "only" 897. There didn't seem any point in dropping down to take a look at it.
> View attachment 143090
> 
> Again I opted not to stop on the climb, so took my pictures on the way back down. The highlight of the climb was when I came across a couple of deer in a meadow, and watched them for a few moments as I cycled by before they went bounding for cover in the tree line. I decided to do this climb again because of the views over Lake Annecy on the way down. Definitely my favourite local ride ... possibly my all-time favourite.
> ...


----------



## hondated (8 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today was the Leicester /South Derbyshire meet up ride . Out at 0830 heading the 14 miles to start point at Market Bosworth . Being the good organiser I am I was first to arrive . Everyone soon arrived in good time so a quick chat as introductions were made as most of us had not met before.
> View attachment 142572
> 
> Left to right @broady , @cyberknight , @tallliman[/USER] ,@guitarpete247 ,@Supersuperleeds ,@Lilliburlero and Paul @Lilliburlero mate all ready to roll.
> We set of circling Market Bosworth under my direction which was quite good for the first part . Though the villages of Cadeby ,Shenton ,Dadlington, Stoke Golding ,Atterton ,Witherley,Pinwall,Warton and Austrey .Just before Norton hill we stopped for a quick rest and decide wether to do the hill as @guitarpete247 was struggling with the pace but to his credit he took it on. So up Norton hill were I hit it hard but soon got passed by @Supersuperleeds who may have blown up as I passed him and modesty prevent me from saying who reached the top first .Off to Orton on the hill where @guitarpete247 took a littleshort cut and we went through the village and caught Pete just before the cafe. @Lilliburlero managed to finally get his bacon roll It had been overcast all day but as we sat at the café it definitely turned chillier .So refueled we set off again at the next junction @guitarpete247 turned for home .I think he found its bit hard but did really well to hang on and I hope he still enjoyed it . At the next junction the south Derby crew turned for there homes . Leaving me @Supersuperleeds ,@tallliman and @broady to complete the circle. So through Newton Burgoland ,Odestone were we started overtaking riders with race numbers on feeling great until we discovered there in the middle of a 220 mile ride . In to Cartlon where we came across the vintage rally of bikes so quick stop to admire the old bikes . Back to the start point where @broady headed a different way home so heading back to Anstey into the wind @Supersuperleeds went on the front first then I took my turn who turned into a 5 mile effort. Back home with a metric century in the bag and the other 2 headed home . Lovely ride I great company and everyone seemed to enjoy it and only one wrong direction given which for me is quite good


Great report and surely demonstrating how good this forum is by all meeting up mainly as strangers and leaving each other as friends. Brilliant.


----------



## SteveF (8 Sep 2016)

Wanted to do a bit of a longer ride today, went out with the BiL but it got cut short as he was under a little bit of time pressure and he got a puncture after hitting a pot hole... https://www.strava.com/activities/704833672

We went out via Ockendon, which was quite busy at that time in the morning, would normally go another way but had a bit of a timetable to keep to... Once we got over the A127 and A12 it became far quieter on the roads. The route was thrown together a bit last minute so it was a bit of an unknown quantity.....

Lovely scenery.... great for a hybrid (not so great for my road bike!)





Most of the park bits were fine (NCN 136), though there were a couple of really sandy stretches that demanded extra care....

Got all the way to today's destination (Moreton) on some lovely quiet, rolling, lanes but we knew the original route was going to take longer than anticipated so decided to shorten it and went back by via Ongar and the A128 (a road I don't like riding and normally wouldn't use). We made pretty good time and managed to squeeze in a refreshment stop near the end of the ride..... 






Then it was a slow potter home.... However upon getting home I noted that pest control had decided to make a visit to remove a pigeon from the garden...


----------



## Diggs (8 Sep 2016)

A fairly productive week and the sun is out so I felt obliged to get out. Rather than thrash round the lanes on the road bike, I thought I'd have a little wander round the bridleways on the Marin.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Sep 2016)

After a shorter than expected ride yesterday, I decided today would be my metric half for the month. Planned a new route out to Newlands Corner, somewhere I've been meaning to go to for ages, over breakfast. After planning route, discovered daughters birthday present not available in Staines which I'd intended to pop to after lunch, but could be had in Windsor. All change then, and out with the Boardman CX. Out through Virginia Water as normal, then actually rode the bit near the lake and Savill Gardens for a change, before heading out the other side and onto the cycle track which leads to Windsor Football Club. Not a smooth route, and whilst OK on a CX, not good for a roadie as I believe @mark st1 recently discovered...Pressie suitably bought, it was home via Eton, Datchet, Saines, Laleham and Sainsburys as nowt in the cupboards for tea.
A rather disjointed 31.8 miles on which I never felt like I got going, but that's 9 months done out of 12.


----------



## mark st1 (8 Sep 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> After a shorter than expected ride yesterday, I decided today would be my metric half for the month. Planned a new route out to Newlands Corner, somewhere I've been meaning to go to for ages, over breakfast. After planning route, discovered daughters birthday present not available in Staines which I'd intended to pop to after lunch, but could be had in Windsor. All change then, and out with the Boardman CX. Out through Virginia Water as normal, then actually rode the bit near the lake and Savill Gardens for a change, before heading out the other side and onto the cycle track which leads to Windsor Football Club. Not a smooth route, and whilst OK on a CX, not good for a roadie as I believe @mark st1 recently discovered...Pressie suitably bought, it was home via Eton, Datchet, Saines, Laleham and Sainsburys as nowt in the cupboards for tea.
> A rather disjointed 31.8 miles on which I never felt like I got going, but that's 9 months done out of 12.



Not me buddy I don't think ? I didn't even know they had a football club as such Google shows a stand and all sorts.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Not me buddy I don't think ? I didn't even know they had a football club as such Google shows a stand and all sorts.


Someone else on here then, had it in my head it was you. Deforestation read on here or maybe I'm going slightly mad.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Sep 2016)

After a nasty headwind home from work we went out on the tandem to the Hare & Hounds in Harlton to meet our friend Crazy Al. On Saturday night he stayed over and left his watch. So we rolled to the pub a bit late due to the wind again.

Shandy and crisps was had. A few bikes going by through the village, one being ridden by a young lad who I taught to paddle. I bump into young Alan on a regular basis, but he'd not seen the tandem.

He rode back to Kingston with us before turning off to Caldecote.

We came by Toft. The sun was playing ball tonight on the way home










https://www.strava.com/activities/705218648


----------



## msi64 (9 Sep 2016)

Last nights ride was my first with a partner, nothing major or long a few more miles than usual though. I got back last night feeling great, the miles flew by. This morning I woke up n a great mood, very pleased with myself and feeling great. What a difference a ride partner makes


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2016)

After running a few errands first thing, I opted for a short but lumpy ride, taking in Priest Hill, which I'm pleased to say I went up faster than I've managed before, and the 3 'hills' in the middle of Windsor Great Park near the Royal School. All very nice, if a little windy.


----------



## Old jon (9 Sep 2016)

I fitted a pair of Marathons 1500 miles ago and I had just about got used to seeing a tread pattern. It is an odd sort of distraction and one I hope not to repeat, but this morning it suddenly got worse! After my trundle through Holbeck to Office Lock, just after going under the viaduct that gives the road its name, someone had spilt white paint on the towpath. I thought it had dried, aye there was a crust on top. I now have two highlighted tread patches on the front tyre. I guess you could call it luck.

On I went. After crossing the Ring Road at Lawnswood I took the left branch of the road to ride all the way up to Cookridge, and instead of following the road to Bramhope I turned left again, around the back of Leeds and Bradford Airport, up that hill of many grunts, followed by its nasty little brother, to cross the A 658 and really fly down the Chevin into Otley. Cross the river, up the hill and turn left for Weston. And a sandwich stop. Note to self, there is a road to ride north out of Askwith, maybe next time.

The ride home had to be easy, that flickering tread was almost giving me a headache, so back into Otley, none of this going further up the valley, I know Denton Bridge is shut. The good old A 660 through Bramhope works well for me.



From Headingley ( some event or another happening ) to Kirkstall and the towpath again, missing that paint, around a bit of Hunslet and home 31.6 miles after leaving it. Tired too.
And the map, no paint splodges


----------



## HarryTheDog (9 Sep 2016)

Ended up working to 04:00 this morning so got a lie in, logged into work did a couple of hours and got the afternoon off. Decided to take the recently put back together in race mode CX bike out for a spin in the woods as I have 2 CX races this weekend and it has not been tested.
Good job I did, ended up taking the bars off in the woods and removing spacers and slamming them as low as they would go. Found I hated the SPD's on the bike so going back to egg beaters if I can find the cleats. Then the bike started to rattle, found the problem, the lockring on the cassette had came loose. Had no tool so went home. Found it fairly horrible off-road compared to my XC MTB , got rattled to bits, but I am sure I will get used to it again. Edit when I got home on investigation I found the shimao ultegra lockring threads were quite deep and would not do up fully flush with the ancient mavic helium hub, found a older unbranded lockring with less thread, the lockring then did up fully. Never noticed it before with those hubs.


----------



## hondated (9 Sep 2016)

Old jon said:


> I fitted a pair of Marathons 1500 miles ago and I had just about got used to seeing a tread pattern. It is an odd sort of distraction and one I hope not to repeat, but this morning it suddenly got worse! After my trundle through Holbeck to Office Lock, just after going under the viaduct that gives the road its name, someone had spilt white paint on the towpath. I thought it had dried, aye there was a crust on top. I now have two highlighted tread patches on the front tyre. I guess you could call it luck.
> 
> On I went. After crossing the Ring Road at Lawnswood I took the left branch of the road to ride all the way up to Cookridge, and instead of following the road to Bramhope I turned left again, around the back of Leeds and Bradford Airport, up that hill of many grunts, followed by its nasty little brother, to cross the A 658 and really fly down the Chevin into Otley. Cross the river, up the hill and turn left for Weston. And a sandwich stop. Note to self, there is a road to ride north out of Askwith, maybe next time.
> 
> ...



Jon you put me to shame. Boy how many miles do you ride annually.


----------



## Old jon (9 Sep 2016)

hondated said:


> Jon you put me to shame. Boy how many miles do you ride annually.



No shame mate, I am retired. Just now I have a bit extra to do around the house, but my other half is quite happy to get me out from under her feet. To answer as much of your question as I can, this year so far I have ridden just over 4500 miles. Gently.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2016)

Commuting today but with a companion. My brother decided to join me for the ride to work and I took him the long way in (my third time doing the long way this week) via Acton Burnell and Cressage. We allowed 10 minutes longer than I usually would for this route and had a fairly pleasant ride in spite of someone impatient within the first mile and a brisk headwind for the first half.

Doug didn't rush at it like last time we were out together and managed pretty well even though it is quite hilly after Cressage. We parted company just before my work, with Doug going on to complete 30 miles by the time he got home. His longest ride for a while I believe. 

The day at work was fairly mundane until we had the first sample of a brand new product delivered. This provided a bit of excitement and we lost no time getting it set up to try out.

By the time I left work the wind had picked up (gusting to 34mph from met office data) which made the ride home a little interesting. The Galaxy rides nicely in a headwind but is quite skittish in a strong crosswind so field gateways made for an interesting hazard for a while. I was quite glad when I got to the last 3 miles where the wind was helping and a 24mph cruise was quite easy to maintain.

27.7 miles for me for the day with a 13.2 mph average.






It wasn't really a ride for photography so I just grabbed this one at a drink stop.






A sneak peek at something new. The looks are quirky but it's a hoot to ride.


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> A bit of an easier ride in today,down the A10 again but venturing off-road and down the cycle path by the Cam in to the city.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/704549660
> 
> ...



Stunning pictures.


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Stunning pictures.



Thanks and some more today.

Nice run up to Downham Market with the better half;lovely morning with a mostly tail wind which helped Val to her best average on a ride so far.

Nice reward at the end with coffee and carrots cake at the end.

https://www.strava.com/activities/706016016


----------



## Buck (9 Sep 2016)

Since I am planning on joining Nickyboy's forum ride from Leeds to Scarborough later this month, I thought I'd better get some miles in to make sure I was OK with a c.80 miler. (My best so far is half this - I tend to do shorter, hillier routes)

I'd seen the Selby Three Swans Sportive that was held last week (but hadn't realised it was on early enough to book/go to it!) but I did look at the route and thought it looked a good one for training so used their 60 miler as my choice. (they had a 30, 60 and 100 mile route on the day)

I had planned to do the ride tomorrow with a friend but he couldn't make it so as today was my day off it was to be today! The forecast was for dry weather albeit at the expense of a strong Southerly wind with gusts put 35mph - ah well that'll be resistance training of sorts then  After getting the boys to school and a couple of quick jobs at home, I was off!

Parking in the centre of Selby (£3 all day - bargain!) I headed out into relatively busy traffic - something I'm not particularly used to and I'll be honest wasn't overly comfortable with it - especially as I'm on SPD-SLs and don't always clip in first time! Anyways, no serious incidents to report so all good there!!

From the car park I took a turn north and headed over the River Ouse and headed onto country lanes and a beautiful start to the ride, heading through interestingly named villages such as Osgodby, Skipwith, and Thorganby before the road headed east and I started to feel the effect of the wind. Despite this I felt I was setting a good pace and enjoying the ride. As I neared Crockey Hill, there were lots of cars; camper vans and tractors in the fields either side of the road. Apparently it is the 66th National Ploughing Championships! Talking of ploughing, some dope in a large 4x4 nearly took me out by turning across my path into the car park, only stopping at the last minute. I'd braked hard and this allowed me to swerve and get through the gap he had kindly left me - I thanked him with a few choice words and carried on. I then started to head south towards Stillingfleet. The flat open land was a nice change from my usual hills but offered no shelter from the wind. 






As I arrived in Cawood there was a sign for Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen at a holiday/caravan park so knowing there'd be little else on offer until Tadcaster, I pulled in and had a coffee and a sandwich (I then realised this is one of the refreshment stops on the Scarborough ride so no doubt some of the roads will be familiar next time!!) 

I then headed north through Ryther and it was only later (as I got to the junction I realised I'd missed a turn just after Rather village that would have taken me south past the RAF base at Church Fenton then north past this junction). Not a problem, I would just do that part of the route on the return leg.

I headed north then east and then a right on a quite busy A162 to take me into Tadcaster. Some of you may know that the main road bridge across the Wharfe was destroyed in the terrible weather and floods of last winter. I rode up to where the road was closed then walked down to the river bank to see what progress was being made. Looks like they are sorting the foundations but its going to be a very long job and the 300+ year old bridge will not be the same once complete. Hard to believe that the water was up to the top of those arches!






I walked over the temporary footbridge and continued my ride from the north side of the river. Taking a left and enjoying a quiet circular ride through Wighill, Healaugh and Bilbrough before riding over the very busy A644 and on towards Colton Bridge and Bolton Percy again into the wind which made it a bit more of a slog.

Back into Tadcaster I was coming up to around 50 miles and at the crossroads I turned left at the traffic lights only to have another 4x4 try to turn in front of me (Grrr!) Thankfully the day had been marked by the vast majority of cars and vans passing wide or holding back on the bends each time.

Again over the foot bridge and heading south now. I was starting to feel a little tired - my previous best distance was 40 miles so I was already 10+ on that. South on the A162 and remembering that I needed to complete the Church Fenton part, I mistakingly continued past the junction I needed for a few metres thinking I needed to keep heading south but a quick correction and I was back on towards Ulleskelf.





South to Church Fenton and then East and North towards Ryther and I came out at the junction I'd missed first time! No harm done and a right turn to start the south easterly drag back to Selby.

Tired legs and the strong wind made this feel harder than it should have done but eventually, Selby was in sight and as I came into the car park I was relieved but also elated at the distance I'd covered and I knew my average speed would be respectable. Shame my friend couldn't make it as someone sharing the front would have made a real difference.

Bike safely in the car and a quick drink before heading home and a nice hot shower.

Here's the link to the Relive.cc https://www.relive.cc/view/706037000






64.8 miles / 104 km with just 1,1119ft of climbing but a nice average speed of 15.6mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/706037000


----------



## Stonechat (10 Sep 2016)

Yesterday another ride while in France. Missed opportunity of early ride, so had 32!deg heat. I had found a nearby hill on Strava but it was not accessible.
15.8 mi @ only 13.8 mph guess the new Garmin is taking stopping time too, must check the settings.

Also ran into some traffic.
454 ft climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/706093424/overview

Big day Sunday


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2016)

Today I was booked on the Tour de Leicestershire charity ride which was 76 miles in length so I had in the back of my mind to go for an imperial century Start point was 7 miles away so an extended ride to and from and bingo but some times things don't go to plan . Woke this morning to rain lashing against my window oh great I going to get wet . So out the door at 0700 in foul conditions I would normally not ride in . Turned the 7 miles into 12 got to the start registered a lined up to start no hanging around . Off in the second wave settled into my rhythm passing the slower riders . One rider latched on and we headed to the hills of Charnwood forest .up my local climb of pollybotts the other rider was dropped there was no waiting today so pressed on up the climb to St Bernards Abbey passing the slower riders from the first group . Up the climb of Deans lane through Quorn. Where another rider latched on so out to the first feed station at Rothley where the other rider carried on but I stopped for fluid and cake . Quick stop weather not for hanging about .Was told at the feed station I was the first person in doing the long route  So off again through Cossington and up humble lane where I was joined by another ride Craig who was matching my pace so we just linked up . Up the Wreake valley and circling Leicester . Lunch stop at Hungarian really nice spread and warm drinks again we were first of the long routers .Again a quick stop as you soon get cold .The plan of taking spares socks was a masterstroke dry feet again but not for long .Back out into the rain .On to the next drink station at Foston even quicker stop as the cold was really creeping in . At a steep downhill on a twisty road I decided to overcook a corner slip on some mud and put me and the bike into a hedge  luckly no damage to the bike and a few scrapes for me .Dust myself down and off we set again . Through the last village before the finish one last climb and I notice the back wheel feel soft  got to the top and yeah after over 8500 miles I got my first fairy visit 1 mile from the finish  Told Craig to crack on so now Im at the side of the road in the rain soaked through cold struggling to even undo my saddle bag .I thought sod this I knew my sister was at the finish with a car so phone call and 2 mins later the bike and me are in a car to the finish .Craig was waiting and he was the first finisher of the long route .Was going to fixture the puncture there but now was shivering with cold thankfully my sister had bought a hoodie and a towel so after a quick coffee a lift home was called for . So 86.75 miles done in dreadful conditions one crash one puncture the century can wait but annoyingly the legs felt great


----------



## Katherine (10 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today I was book on the Tour de Leicestershire charity ride which was 76 miles in length so I had in the back of my mind to go for an imperial century Start point was 7 miles away so an extended ride to and from and bingo but some times things don't go to plan . Woke this morning to rain lashing against my window oh great I going to get wet . So out the door at 0700 in foul conditions I would normally not ride in . Turned the 7 miles into 12 got to the start registered a lined up to start no hanging around . Off in the second wave settled into my return passing the slow riders . One rider latched on and we headed to the hills of Charnwood forest .up my local climb of pollybotts the other rider was dropped there was no wait I'm waiting today so pressed on up the climb to St Bernards Abbey passing the slower riders from the first group . Up the climb of Deans lane through Quorn. Where another rider latched on so out to the first feed station at Rothley where the other rider carried on but I stopped for fluid and cake . Quick stop weather not for hanging about .Was told at the feed station I was the first person in doing the long route  So off again through Cossington and up humble lane whereI was joined by another ride Craig who was matching my pace so we just linked up . Up the Wreake valley an circling Leicester . Lunch stop at Hungarian really nice spread and warm drinks again we were first of thd long routers .Again a quick stop as you soon get cold .The plan of taking spares socks was a masterstroke dry feet again but not for long .Back out into the rain .On to the next drink station at Foston even quicker stop as the cold was really creeping in . At a steep downhill on a twisty road I decided to overcook a corner slip on some mud and put me and the bike into a hedge  luckly no damage to the bike and a few scrapes for me .Dust myself down and off we set again . Through the last village before the finish one last climb and I notice the back wheel feel soft  got to the top and yeah after over 8500 miles I got my first fairy visit 1 mile from the finish  Told Craig to crack on so now Im at the side of the road in the rain soaked through cold struggling to even undo my saddle bag .I thought sod this I knew my sister was at the finish with a car so phone call and 2 mins later the bike and me are in a car to the finish .Craig was waiting and he was the first finisher of the long route .Was going to fixture the puncture there but now was shivering with cold thankfully my sister had bought a hoodie and a towel so after a quick coffee a lift home was called for . So 86.75 miles done in dreadful conditions one crash one puncture the century can wait but annoyingly the legs felt great


Well done. Shame about the weather and the puncture. It's been lovely here today.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Well done. Shame about the weather and the puncture. It's been lovely here today.


It never stopped raining during the ride awful . Got home fixed the puncture changed clothes warm drink then back out for another 16 miles to total 103 miles for the day could not let you do a ton and me fail


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2016)

Well done @13 rider , sounded like a good old ride of attrition


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2016)

My longest ride for more years than i care to remember at 54 miles doing the Northamptonshire Historic Church ride with aa cycling buddy who doesnt use cycle chat !!!!!

We started at Great Doddington then took in the following places , Earls Barton, Mears Ashby , Sywell ,Holcot ,Brixworth ,Cottesbrooke ,Hazelbeach ,Naesby ,thornby ,Cold Ashby ,Creaton , Spratton ,Church Brampton Lunch in Chapel Brampton , Pitsford ,Moulton and finally Sywell a great ride in the rain .

Only incidents were a front broken spoke a mile from home so i turned around and swapped wheels and then about the 10 mile point a rear spoke went so we carried on and it only towards the end could i start to feel any vibration .


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Sep 2016)

Like @Buck I've signed up for the @nickyboy Scarborough ride in a few weeks, so wanted to keep my legs turning and headed out this morning covering some of the early part of the route.

The usual spin up an local roads, then the climb up Leeds Road to Scholes, where a group of cyclists were waiting by the Coronation Tree. Past them and right up the hill, then the long descent into and through Barwick (where twit turned across me in his stupid blue car, resulting in a test of the brakes) and all the way on to Cock Beck, then the climb up Cattle Lane before reaching Aberford.

Right at the T-junction, through the village and left into Lotherton lane under the A1(M) and the climb to Lotherton Gates, before picking up Coldhill Lane for the enjoyable run down to the Saxton turning. Up the sharp climb and between the freshly harvested fields on roads that could almost be in France and into the village, then right for the climb and then descent down to the A162.

Right then left into Barkston Ash and the long straight run to Church Fenton. Over the bridge by the station and through the village, stopped briefly at possibly the worlds most pointless temporary traffic lights, before turning onto Brackenhill Lane for the run along the airfield perimeter and out into the countryside.
Over the East Coast mainline bridge and into Ryther, where today I turned left, back towards Ozendyke then Ulleskelf and eventually onto Raw Lane for the run back to the A162.

Right here and eventually down the hill, before peeling off left towards Stutton and through the village before tackling the Garnet Lane climb, over the A64 and eventually turning left onto Toulston Lane towards Bramham.
Right at the top of the village intending to test my speed down the Windmill, but stopped short by a "Road Closed" sign. A cyclist was just coming back "You can't get through, they're turning everyone back". I'm not sure what was going on, but I could see a group of pitchfork wielding locals, sorry civilians in hi-viz vests at the top of the hill, so I too turned round and decided to head through the village. Took the first right, Prospect Bank, which is actually a dead end (although being in Bramham it's more likely a cul-de-sac...), so back up to the top and along to Vicarage lane, which is a nice downhill past the church and village hall and eventually pops you out onto Clifford Rd, where I turned right and headed for, well Clifford.
Up the hill, and into the village and down High Street, avoiding a mini-group ride who pulled out of a side road before taking a left onto Cinder Lane for the run up to Boston Spa, where the mini-group caught up with me as I waited for a gap in traffic.
Up Main St and then right down to the bridge, but pulled in to let the group past. Over the bridge and up the other side as a sizable peleton headed the other way, including a couple who looked old enough to know better trying to get all Chris Froome aero down the hundred yards of hill to the bridge...

Right in Thorpe Arch and up Church causeway, past the signs saying it's closed during the day for two weeks from 26/09 for resurfacing (it needs it), past the church and down the hill, before taking the left onto Dowkell Lane, then right onto Wood Lane all the way up to Walton Rd and the ride into Wetherby.
Over the A1(M) bridge, round the roundabout and into the town.
As always it was busy and I had the misfortune to get stuck behind a numpty with zero positional awareness in a Merc SLK with a cheap 'cherished' plate but apparently no indicators...
Down to The Wilderness car park intending to have a '99' by the river, but the ice cream van wasn't there!
So I had an peanut bar and took a photo instead:




Back on the bike and up the mountain out of the car park only to find the usual route blocked by roadworks, so followed a diversion round and then decided not to tackle the traffic in Wetherby again and headed back out the way I'd come and then the A168 to the roundabout and then onto the cycleway to climb the hill up to Wattlesyke roundabout.
Onto West Woods Rd for a rapid run down to Thorner Rd, then right up the hill along the edge of Bramham Park, before turning onto Thorner Lane, through the dip and onto Bramham Lane for the single track road all the way down to Rigton Green, where I caught up with a family on MTBs.
Fortunately they turned down the hill towards Bardsey, while I climbed back up onto Holme Farm Lane towards Milner Lane, then along the ridge before the sharp descent and climb into Thorner where the church bells were ringing.

Through the village and the obligatory climb up Sandhills (Van Zyl Hill), setting a new PB on the climb to Skeltons Lane, then Coal Rd and finally local roads to home.

*45.00 miles* (72.42km) in *3h 1m* at an average of *15.0 mph*, with *1,978ft* climbed. Would have been nice to get an imperial half in but time was against me, so pleased with that. This was the 3rd new PB up Sandhills since getting the new bike, and I've now taken a total of 37 seconds off my best on the old bike, which is just amazing 
A lot of other cyclists about, mostly friendly and the weather was far better than forecast which was a bonus.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Sep 2016)

I did a quick reccy of a new Autumn / Winter acceptable social route today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/707332171/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1473526938

About 26 miles, it rained a bit too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today I was book on the Tour de Leicestershire charity ride which was 76 miles in length so I had in the back of my mind to go for an imperial century Start point was 7 miles away so an extended ride to and from and bingo but some times things don't go to plan . Woke this morning to rain lashing against my window oh great I going to get wet . So out the door at 0700 in foul conditions I would normally not ride in . Turned the 7 miles into 12 got to the start registered a lined up to start no hanging around . Off in the second wave settled into my rhythm passing the slower riders . One rider latched on and we headed to the hills of Charnwood forest .up my local climb of pollybotts the other rider was dropped there was no waiting today so pressed on up the climb to St Bernards Abbey passing the slower riders from the first group . Up the climb of Deans lane through Quorn. Where another rider latched on so out to the first feed station at Rothley where the other rider carried on but I stopped for fluid and cake . Quick stop weather not for hanging about .Was told at the feed station I was the first person in doing the long route  So off again through Cossington and up humble lane whereI was joined by another ride Craig who was matching my pace so we just linked up . Up the Wreake valley and circling Leicester . Lunch stop at Hungarian really nice spread and warm drinks again we were first of the long routers .Again a quick stop as you soon get cold .The plan of taking spares socks was a masterstroke dry feet again but not for long .Back out into the rain .On to the next drink station at Foston even quicker stop as the cold was really creeping in . At a steep downhill on a twisty road I decided to overcook a corner slip on some mud and put me and the bike into a hedge  luckly no damage to the bike and a few scrapes for me .Dust myself down and off we set again . Through the last village before the finish one last climb and I notice the back wheel feel soft  got to the top and yeah after over 8500 miles I got my first fairy visit 1 mile from the finish  Told Craig to crack on so now Im at the side of the road in the rain soaked through cold struggling to even undo my saddle bag .I thought sod this I knew my sister was at the finish with a car so phone call and 2 mins later the bike and me are in a car to the finish .Craig was waiting and he was the first finisher of the long route .Was going to fixture the puncture there but now was shivering with cold thankfully my sister had bought a hoodie and a towel so after a quick coffee a lift home was called for . So 86.75 miles done in dreadful conditions one crash one puncture the century can wait but annoyingly the legs felt great



Was your off on the road between Foston and Peatling Magna? Is a cracking bit of road to ride on when dry, but it is always a bit muddy and very slippery in the wet.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was your off on the road between Foston and Peatling Magna? Is a cracking bit of road to ride on when dry, but it is always a bit muddy and very slippery in the wet.


Yes you guessed it . Combination of not being able to see out of my glasses poor road conditions not knowing the road loss of concentration due to tiredness and riding like a plank . It's certainly rolling terrain round there


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Yes you guessed it . Combination of not being able to see out of my glasses poor road conditions not knowing the road loss of concentration due to tiredness and riding like a plank . It's certainly rolling terrain round there




I ride around there nearly everyday, part of my commute. Hope you and more the importantly the bike are okay.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I ride around there nearly everyday, part of my commute. Hope you and more the importantly the bike are okay.


Bike is fine finished the ride then another 16 don't think I've even scratched it . Me few scrapes and sore shoulder it was a softish landing . Hung onto the bike then neat foward roll over the bars as it hit the deck.


----------



## iandg (10 Sep 2016)

I rode the Isle of Harris Mountain Festival MTB race on the Cross Check today. 32km 864m of ascent, 2 river crossings (swollen due to last nights heavy rain). Targeted 3hrs for the ride so I decided not to take the camera so that I wasn't distracted. Finished in 3hrs 5mins. Would have ducked under 3hrs if it wasn't for the 40mph+ gusts that I was riding against over the last 4 mile. For the record I was 3rd out of 9 riders - but that's irrelevant as we were all just riding for the challenge rather than the race. Tough but in a perverted way enjoyable 

https://www.strava.com/activities/707136392












Still smiling as I hit the last off road section at Bho Glas.


----------



## Zimbob (10 Sep 2016)

A nice sunny day in the Highlands for a run out, but far too windy for my liking 

Just shy of 45 miles, 1800-odd feet of elevation... Given the strong winds, as per usual always a headwind or a crosswind, this felt tough, but affy good fun 

No photos I'm afraid, as we weren't for stopping, apart from a rescue mission...

https://www.strava.com/activities/707461753

Highlight of the day was relocating a tiny, cute li'l mole from the sun-baked tarmac to a shady grassy tunnel away from the road Poor wee fella looked most disconbobulated at being out in the noon-day sun....


----------



## Katherine (10 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> It never stopped raining during the ride awful . Got home fixed the puncture changed clothes warm drink then back out for another 16 miles to total 103 miles for the day could not let you do a ton and me fail


  A very well done to you.


Which brings me finally to sit down and properly write up my report. ( I'ts been a busy week and I've been trying to keep caught up and respond to other threads, even though this is my favourite, It's not one to be rushed.)
So, last Sunday I achieved my first imperial century!!!!! Yay!!!!    
I've been excited, nervous and worried leading up to doing 100 miles but now 6 days later and my sore thighs and neck feeling better, I wonder what took me so long. Actually it has taken a lot of time to gradually build up the miles which I'm so glad I did. I was even allowed to go out for a few rides while we were on holiday.
I needed an organised event to make me do this and what better or more worthwhile than The Manchester 100 which is organised by The Christie.

I arrived at Wythenshaw Park, asked the chaps in the next car to help me unload the bike, loaded the bike up with bottles and bags, attached the rider number to the handlebars, togged myself up with helmet, glasses, gloves etc, made my way to the start, said hello to a friend from one of my cycling groups in the registration tent, watched a couple of waves of cyclists set off and decided that I was ready to go - all in the pouring rain! It wasn't cold though. They waved us off in a group of about a dozen and we had to ride slowly until we were out of the park and out onto the main road. They don't swap your registration card for the route card until you go through the barrier into the holding pen ready to set off where it would be awkward to get my reading glasses out without getting in people's way so I was glad that I'd taken the trouble to download and study the gpx file and copy it into ridewithgps and trace it to get the voice turn cues. However I'd only gone a few yard before the cheery voice in my earpiece said "end of route" ! I must have clicked the start of the ride in the wrong part of the park. My hope that it would restart wasn't to be and I didn't want to stop and get my phone and glasses out of my bag. However once we sped up on the main road, I noticed that the little Cateye computer wasn't showing anything so I did stop quickly in a lay-by to tweak the magnet and sensor which must have been knocked whilst the wheel was in the car. This quick stop left me on my own for a few minutes but the first few miles out of Manchester had lots of stops for traffic lights and I soon caught up with and overtook two groups even though I'd been advised to take it easy to start with I couldn't help myself. I'd also been advised that it would be really busy for the first part of the ride and then it would settle down which was indeed true. The worst bit for me was through the country lanes around Mobberly where the overtaking packs didn't seem to have any consideration for the people they were passing, often cutting in very tightly, one rider only just missed my front wheel.

I stopped in the turning to Tatton Park to take off my outer rain jacket, as I had got very warm going up the hill and it had stopped raining. I also took the chance to nibble on some flapjack and reset the ridewithgps app on my phone. It was here that I was delighted that @kapelmuur caught up with me, having spotted my bright pink rain jacket up ahead, he stopped to ask if I was Katherine? Well met. We rode together until the first stop at Anderton Marina where I'd promised myself a cup of coffee and lots of stretches which I'd failed to do at the start in the rain. I hadn't planned to stop too often as I was so worried that I wouldn't get round in the ten hours but I found that I really needed to have short stops for stretches and to nibble on something. In all the practice miles I did I never actually mastered the art of opening any kind of food and keep riding. ( I don't know if it was nerves but I also needed lots of comfort breaks even finding a couple of hedges.)

I really enjoyed the route and once passed Northwich it was unfamiliar. The marshals and route signs were excellent but it was reassuring to have the cues, knowing in advance that there was a turn coming up, enabling me to get across for right turns in good time etc. The route took us deep into Cheshire which was lovely. It was dark riding through Delamere forest and it had some some nice down and ups where I could get enough speed going on the descents to keep up a fast momentum on the rises. At 45 miles, I had my first jelly baby as it had been quite hilly and it was the perfect boost. Just before Nantwich we were stopped at a crossroads by a marshal because the road was closed ahead for an air ambulance to land for a cyclist who'd been knocked off their bike. I hope he/she will be ok. We were told to head down the main road and pick up signs for Nantwich and we would pick up the correct route from there. Some of the other people who were stopped at the same time as me were a bit worried by this and no one seemed to want to be the first to go, a bit like waiting for someone to go at mini roundabouts, so I just went and was soon followed by others and started to see plenty more riders as we had to stop for junctions. The busy A49 and the A534 were not ideal and would have been quite unnerving for cyclists unused to being passed by fast traffic. To make matters worse, we were buzzed by a few hundred scooters from the Nantwich scooters club out on their annual rally. I'd say that about half gave us room and the rest were far too close, mostly the ones with L - plates on. After a while the air started to taste of petrol which wasn't nice. However, it was a nice fast flat road and I was able to get the legs going a lot faster for a while. Thankfully the half way point at a high school in Nantwich was finally reached. It was nice to chat with other riders and compare experiences so far. I bought a banana which looked nice and young and gave me a nice boost and some crisps which I had been craving for a while probably because everything I'd consumed up till then had been on the sweet side, even my sandwiches from home were peanut butter and jam. The coffee was not very pleasant, but I was glad of the caffeine. I also spoke to a rider from a different group I've ridden with occasionally, always nice to see a face you know amidst a sea of strangers.

After a showery morning it was lovely and sunny in the afternoon. I had my last stop and a banana at Winsford where they announced that there was only 30 miles to go. They'd been busy all day as it was also a stop for the 60 mile ride. The people there were extremely friendly and encouraging. It was this and the knowledge that there was only 30 miles to go that made me decide not to stop again until the finish. Although I was feeling stiff and achy despite the stretches, I really found my legs in this last third, maybe because I was more relaxed by then and less worried about finishing. The last ten miles seemed to go on forever but suddenly I came round a corner and there was the entrance to the park and the finish line. I slowed down to savour the moment and despite the lateness of the day there were enough people clapping to make me get a bit emotional which I wasn't expecting. After locking up the bike and chatting to a few people I went to collect my certificate. They wanted to know if I'd done it in 6, 8 or 10 hours riding time so I went to check on Strava which I'd forgotten to stop and upload and was astounded to see that I had done it in under 8 hours, though with all the stops I had actually taken 91/2 hours from start to finish. 
I knew that I would be overtaken by the speedsters and the packs, which I was, and that I would find myself overtaking people on the downs and flats who would then overtake me on all the ups and this turned out to be the case. I also found that I was always much quicker getting away at junctions than most, so it must have been those factors combined that helped me achieve the dizzy average speed of 14.1mi/h for 102.9mi Distance, 7:19:14 Moving Time, 2,103ft Elevation.

Sorry this report is so long!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> A very well done to you.
> 
> 
> Which brings me finally to sit down and properly write up my report. ( I'ts been a busy week and I've been trying to keep caught up and respond to other threads, even though this is my favourite, It's not one to be rushed.)
> ...


You can't beat at bit of Cornish hill training 
Did my 103.6miles in 6.28.42 16mph with 4313ft Elevation thankfully all the big hills were within the first twenty miles . Mind you there was an hour and half rest between mile 86 and setting off again


----------



## robjh (10 Sep 2016)

Our 2-person, 2-dog motorhome trip has now brought us to Lake Como in Italy, and while Mrs rjh and said dogs relaxed by the water today I went off to join the hordes of cyclists I see flitting along the roads round here.
It was around 16km down the E side of the lake to Varenna, where I caught a ferry to Bellagio, on a promontary at a fork in the lake and hence appearing to be right n the middle of it.




I then followed what several websites describe as a 'classic climb', up the spine of the peninsula to a quirky little chapel called Madonna di Ghisallo, reached after about 10km and 500m of climb. It was steady at around 5% and not too hard if taken slowly (as I did) and with a couple of photo stops (which I took). I got up there in about an hour.
_View back to Bellagio from the climb



_
I was hardly alone. The Madonna di Ghisallo sanctuary is dedicated to cyclists and cycling, and riders from all over Europe (though above all Italy) were up here, ogling the venerable bikes in the chapel (of Eddy Merkcx and others), paying their respects and generally enjoying the ride and the views. The latter were rather hazy due to the heat.













I took a longer way back, via Lecco and the southern tip of the lake, then taking the inland Valsassina road back to Colico where I was staying. The initial slog up from Lecco and into the high valley was harder than I'd expected (no contour maps, you see), and I got caught in a rainstorm while on the higher ground, but it then turned into some 20km or more of fast downhill to the lake shore. What's not to like? I finally got home after 9 hours, a few stops, some stiff climbs and great downhills/flat lakesides, and about 110km ridden.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Sep 2016)

Brilliant @Katherine !
I was only wondering to myself a day or two ago if you'd done it.
When's the next one?


----------



## Old jon (11 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> They wanted to know if I'd done it in 6, 8 or 10 hours riding time so I went to check on Strava which I'd forgotten to stop and upload and was astounded to see that I had done it in under 8 hours, though with all the stops I had actually taken 91/2 hours from start to finish.
> I knew that I would be overtaken by the speedsters and the packs, which I was, and that I would find myself overtaking people on the downs and flats who would then overtake me on all the ups and this turned out to be the case. I also found that I was always much quicker getting away at junctions than most, so it must have been those factors combined that helped me achieve the dizzy average speed of 14.1mi/h for 102.9mi Distance, 7:19:14 Moving Time, 2,103ft Elevation.
> 
> Sorry this report is so long!



Marvellous!! Top class ride. And a very readable write up, thank you.


----------



## Old jon (11 Sep 2016)

A great morning for a bike ride, and I was up early enough to go to work. Now that I no longer have to, waking up and leaving the bed early just does not seem to matter. So two hours before usual departure time, there I was pedalling around Holbeck and along my way to Crown Point Road, and the bridge of that name. It seemed easy riding up to the clock at Oakwood, tailwind it must have been. The tradesmen’s gates at Roundhay Park were open, direction signs with arrow and ‘Cycle Event Route’ started there. I will have to look at what is going on in the town I live in.

Up Boot Hill, at the top turn right onto Red Hall Lane, straight across Coal Road and along Skeltons Lane to Thorner Lane. Through Thorner, up Church Hill and continue to Bramham and once over the top of the A 1 turn right and carry on all the way to Aberford, cross Cock Beck and turn right for Barwick in Elmet ( full name ‘cos its Sunday ) and after a bit of up and downery, cross Cock Beck again. I did post a similar video last April, but look at the greens in this one.


View: https://youtu.be/J4wWfm-KaV4


Through Barwick and Scholes, a bit of A 64 and turn right onto Thorner Lane and along to Skeltons Lane to complete the circle. Then a mirror image of the morning’s ride out to complete a smidge over thirty miles. Wonderful it was.

A version of my ride this morning, I am sure it was steeper than it looks.


----------



## Lonestar (11 Sep 2016)

Green Man>Whipps Cross>Bakers Arms>Church Road>Oliver Road>Leyton Mills>Leyton Tube>Stratford>Bow>Mile End>Harford Street>Aston Street>Commercial Road>Caroline Street>CS 3>Westferry>Poplar>Blackwall>East India>Canning Town>Plaistow>Clapton FC>Forest Gate....where the ride ended due to chain jamming meaning I had to walk the last few miles.Not really a worry though although it was about 3am.I did about 16 miles including my furthest eastwards ride on the CS 3.

Had felt unwell and unable to sleep (my legs and back ached really badly)so decided on a ten mile ride at just a bit later than 1am and had seen how many parts of my ex commutes had changed and also places I hadn't visited before mainly on the CS 3.

On stopping for some food in Forest gate at about something past 2am a person took an unhealthy interest in my bike being obsessed with the fact I could lift it with my finger with me telling him it's not that light as it's an audax bike..So when I went in I flipped the gear leavers in case he decided to nick it.On coming out of establishment and riding away forgetting what I had done the chain jammed between the two front cogs and unable to retrieve I walked the rest which was a bit of an adventure in itself.Had no tools on me.Nice ride and plan to do it again exploring the Devons Road route.Nice to know I can avoid the CS 2 completely on my commute now.

Also a lot of p'heads around including one in the CS 2 at Stratford well out of his nut.Tube stations opened and in places many people around and lots of mini-cabs.

My mistake on my third commute this year of taking a wrong turning and ending up at Limehouse really did change mine and a workmates commute leading to the fact I now have the knowledge to avoid a road I have been commuting on for the last 25 years...namely the CS 2 Mile End Road.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Sep 2016)

Out just after 8 this morning, and decided on part of the ride I was going to do last Monday. New territory for me out to Ripley and back, including a bit of 'lost' time. Did a bit of the Ride London 100 route, and now understand why people want to take part, really nice to ride, even with the limited Sunday morning traffic, so must be ace on closed roads.
Quite a few cyclists out this morning, and in the last few miles I passed 2 groups of the Hounslow & District Wheelers, pretty sure no @Stonechat there though as he's probably somewhere up a French hill at the moment...
27.7 miles, and now know exactly where my October metric half route will be going.

2 notable distances today, just ticked over 4000 miles for the year so far, and the RT-58 which I bought whilst bed-ridden in late June/early July last year has now done 2022 miles. I never thought I'd be achieving a fraction of this little over a year ago, when walking was near impossible and getting back on the bike seemed a distant dream. Amazing what the right doctor can achieve...


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> A very well done to you.
> 
> 
> Which brings me finally to sit down and properly write up my report. ( I'ts been a busy week and I've been trying to keep caught up and respond to other threads, even though this is my favourite, It's not one to be rushed.)
> ...



Well done!


----------



## macp (11 Sep 2016)

Great ride 30 - 40mls met a small group who kindly offered a lift.My first experience of riding in a group all be it a small one. Amazed at the lack of wind and speed you can carry tucked behind another rider. I of course did my bit at the front for a bit. Once on my own though it was tough against a 14-18mph head wind. Getting down onto the drops helps though.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2016)

60 miles the journey, Mappleborough Green the destination. With us being on holiday last week this was my first ride for a week, and somehow I've managed to loose my cycling legs, so if anyone see's then can you let me know please. Lovely day, chilly at first but bright and sunny, a deceptive day, it looked calm and still but there was a breeze blowing. So a slow hard slog of a day but an enjoyable ride none the less.







ridewithgps
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/10995851


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/708439022/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1473602169

My final ( planned ) Skyride Local, for the year. Sky aren't sponsoring us as of October, so we don't know who will next year ( the deal has been done though, apparently ).

A 32 mile loop from Lordshill into the Test Valley and back. I got another full house, as I was the solo ride leader today.






A brief stop after some ball breaking hills.







Lovely weather, empty country lanes.






Coffee, and a piece of "Baileys and Chocolate cake" at Annie's at Kimbridge..






The posse at Annie's.






Me and the posse at the new Ordnance Survey building. 

Just over 60 miles done, everyone enjoyed themselves, a lovely day for it too.
. That's it for Skyride Local's for me this year ( unless I get drafted in, as an emergency). I have to get some Skyride Social's organised now for the rest of the year.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Sep 2016)

Big ride

Drove the 1.5 to 2 hrs to Bedoin.
Started riding at about 8.10.
Before long the slopes are between 7 and 12 % all the way to the top. As soon as I left the Avignon Nord exit from the A7, it was looming above me. But on the lower slopes the summit was not visible. Stopped for first break about 1/2 way and there it was. Just no relief from the gradient, at least the hire bike is a triple. Reached Chalet Reynard, after which the gradient eases to 7 % for a little. The trees at this stage are gone and we are in the lunar landscape. 9% again to the top. Saw Tom Simpson's memorial on the way. Masses of cyclists. Photos taken, postcards bought
Went down the Malaucene side. Crossed a smaller col called Col de la Madeleine ( not the big one).
Back to Bedoin, freshen up, buy a Ventoux Maillot, and back to the hotel

33.21 miles @ 9.2 mph ave
Total climb 5577 feet.

Changing units. Ventoux climb starts at 309 m and reaches summit at 1912 m

https://www.strava.com/activities/708416271


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Sep 2016)

Intended to get up and out early this morning, but didn't.
So it was half nine by the time I turned a wheel and set off up Coal Rd with half a plan but nothing too fixed in mind.

Right onto Red Hall Lane and as I neared Wetherby Road I noticed a lot of cyclists heading north. Once I got a bit nearer I noticed most of them were in tri-suits. (Turns out they were competing in this: http://www.xtramileevents.com/events/leeds-triathlon/ - another top secret sporting event...)
Ducked into a gap in the triathletes and was pleased not to get passed by any before I turned up to Whin Moor Lane for the scenic route to Shadwell.
Left on main Street and the descent then climb up to Slaid Hill lights, before turning right onto Wike Ridge Lane for the run down to East Keswick.
Not only were there quite a few leisure cyclists out but the triathlon was obviously heading back to Roundhay Park this way.

Now, regular readers will remember that i rode this way last weekend and then hated the A659 which it eventually deposits you on to. However today i had a cunning plan. On the descent into East Keswick, I took a right into Bardsey and after stopping at the red light, crossed the A58 and climbed the almost sheer cliff face that is Rigton Bank (as featured in the TdY). Well, that gets the lungs working from a standing start doesn't it? Blimey! 
Anyway I made it past Rigton Green and all the way to the top, so that's an achievement, although I was halfway along Bramham Lane before my lungs stopped trying to escape from my chest...
Across Jewitt Lane and the sharp climb then onto Thorner Road and the welcome generally downhill run to Bramham.
Being a glutton for punishment I looped round the village to tackle the Col de Town Hill, which also got the lungs working and meant that i didn't feel too guilty when I stopped for oxygen and a drink at the top of the village:




Decision time now - loop back round onto Paradise Way for the run down to Aberford, or add a few more miles on?
Look at that weather - it was a no brainer, a few more miles it was. So on Toulston Lane and onto Garnet Lane over the A659 then across the A64 bridge (traffic looked very busy) before the descent towards Stutton. Being immature, I took Fanny Lane through the village and then over Cock Beck and up to the A162 for the climb up towards Towton, being overtaken by a Sunday run by the Close Pass Club 
Right in Towton and past the battlefield on the lumpy road before the descent into Saxton, where I stopped for a couple of photos:










Through the village, avoiding the ramblers who looked at me and then wandered in front of me anyway  and right again onto Coldhill Lane between the harvested fields and onto Copley Lane to Lotherton Gates, before heading to Aberford and the fast descent under the A1(M) bridge and into the village.
Up Main Street then onto Cattle Lane for the run to Barwick.
On the climb up from Cock Beck, I spotted the sight all cyclists dread - the farmer was cutting back his hedges and sure enough there were thorns and bits of twigs everywhere and from the scatter this was clearly the second run at them this morning. 
I did the only thing I could do: I gave the farmer a steely stare and rode onto the other side of the road away from the worst of his thorn flinging, holding traffic* up for a couple of hundred yards until it was safe to return to the right side of the road.

Through Barwick and the climb up Leeds Road, before the descent into Scholes. Looking at the mileage I was going to be short on a metric half if I turned for home here, so carried on through Scholes and out to the A64 for a brief life or death run to Thorner Lane, then Skeltons Lane and Coal Rd, before local roads down to home in time for lunch.

*31.9 miles* (51.33km) in *2h 11m* at an average of *14.6mph* and with *1,676ft* climbed. I'll take that on a sunny Sunday morning. Great ride, another metric half, good weather and lots of cyclists out, even if some of them were wearing silly outfits. 
I thought I'd done a decent bit of climbing today until I read a few of the posts further up the thread! 
Looks like my route crossed with @Old jon a couple of times too, but I think I'll have been out there a bit later than him today.






* - two cars, both of whom I thanked as they passed


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Sep 2016)

Good one @Stonechat !

We rode with my brother Keith and his wife Joyce today from our house. They have no tandem carrier for the car (yet) so they brought their road bikes. The longest ride Joyce had done on hers was 25 miles...

It was a touch chilly when we went out. There was a time trial on up the road so a few people were warming up. Eventually we did too and turned for Knapwell.
After Elsworth we went up over the hill and along to Hilton. After Hilton I heard Jo say she had a bee in her hat. I looked round to see her stopping, Joyce let out a yell, steered hard left, mounted the grass verge, then rejoined the road. Ace bike handling!





We then hopped across the A1198 toward Graveley. For a windless day it was a fair old head wind. Keith and I Waited at the top, here's Jo leaving Joyce in the shade






From Croxton we went the back way to Abbotsley, then stopped at Waresley garden centre for a brew.

Back through the Gransdens and on to Bourn. I shot ahead for the pic






Just after Bourn I reached in my jersey pocket and passed Jo the keys to the house. Her and Joyce came back via Toft, Making it a 30 mile (ish) ride.
Keith and I went on to Kingston, Eversdens, Haslingfield, Barton and home up Long Road. We weren't hanging about. God fun it was too.

Back home for a shower and a nice lunch in a roasting hot garden. A top morning!

https://www.strava.com/activities/708319397/segments/17377911907


----------



## stoatsngroats (11 Sep 2016)

Not far, but very pleasant anyway, rural and coastline 17 miles. Fantastic weather too


----------



## Dark46 (11 Sep 2016)

Todays ride was a tad over 30 miles and I was out with KCC which I've not been out for a while.

As ive not been out for 10 days or so I wanted to take it easy. So I went with the beginners group , so I didn't push myself to hard to early.

As there were no new bees outthere were 4 people that wanted to take it easy and 3 had time restrictions.

We left the estate and headed to Stonebench and then over Elmore lump and down towards the rivers edge. From here we headed for Saul where Shaun needed to use the loo and we had coffee at the Stables.

After the Stables we headed for Arlingham where we had a chat and a few photos were taken over the River Severn.

From here it was back to Longley and up Castle Lane and to the A38
, were a quick dash was made towards Hardwick.

Then we said goodbye to Iain as we turned up Field court drive and Duncan headed for home at the other end of thd road.

So it was just me and Shaun returimg to the start point and I did a little loop of the estate just to take the ride over 30 miles


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Sep 2016)

Full marks @Stonechat , all those hill reps locally look to have paid off. I expect Priest Hill, Tite Hill & Prune Hill will be considered mere lumps in the road now


----------



## cyberknight (11 Sep 2016)

64 mile club run , took a corner to fast and ditched it on my head and hip, wasp stung me on my head too and the the front mech will not get the big ring 
To top it all the piccie i took of the hills overlooking Ilam hall has vanished from my phone 
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/708499366/embed/0fa8c3820550dc6d4294ef49fb20ea3c7ec53730


----------



## jayonabike (11 Sep 2016)

Sunday morning ride with my mate Dave. 
It's been a while since I took a bike out for fun so with the opportunity to do so today, I did! 
I had to get back home for other reasons & couldn't be out all day so 40+ miles was on the cards. I met Dave at 9.30 with no route planned and we decided to head out into the countryside of Herts & Beds. These were roads I've ridden 100's of times before but still enjoy cycling them, a mixture of quiet country lanes and smooth fast B roads with a few hills thrown in for good measure. The weather was great and with hardly any wind we were chipping along at a good pace. Saw what seemed like 100s of other cyclists out on the roads, overtook some, got overtaken by others. As it was a shortish ride no stop was needed, so it was a non stop ride of just under 47 miles by the time I got home.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> 64 mile club run , took a corner to fast and ditched it on my head, wasp stung me on my head and the the front mech will not get the big ring
> To top it all the piccie i took of the hills overlooking Ilam hall has vanished from my phone
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/708499366/embed/0fa8c3820550dc6d4294ef49fb20ea3c7ec53730


Hope you are ok and most importantly the bikes fixable . It's been one of those weekends I also put me and my bike in a hedge yesterday .


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Sep 2016)

Today was the 100km / 62 mile charity ride that I've been working towards. I've never done this distance before, (highest in training was 50 miles), so it was a big milestone and personal challenge. A friend from work had volunteered to ride with me; At the start, we felt fit and ready to take on the route. 





The briefing on the line: 




And we're off: 





Setting off from the edge of Luton at 0915 we were straight out into the countryside, and half way up the first climb I had my first minor drama, a missed gear change onto the small chainring, a lot of clanking, complete loss of traction and momentum with some swearing, before I finally ground to a halt where I had to select a low gear manually by spinning the back wheel. Good start. Sadly the front derailleur never behaved after that. 

Progress was fairly quick down to Codicote (the furthest point SE where we turned north). We passed the first group, now at the side of the road fixing multiple punctures. The roads were wet and gritty thanks to yesterday's rain but we weren't affected thankfully, and the roads began to dry out in the sun. A slight nav error (see map!) cost us a mile or so diversion, but it was nice out, so no matter. The route took us through Gosmore (first quick feed station stop just for water top ups), Hitchin, Meppershall, and to our second feed station at Shefford. From there on, I could no longer select the larger chain ring (a detached cable nipple in the lever I'm suspecting, not easily fixable without pliers) so it really limited our speed on descents and in tailwinds. We rode through picture perfect English countryside and village scenes of thatched cottages, cricket on the green, and way too many tempting pubs. Past Old Warden, Cople, and on to Cardington where we rode by the famous airship sheds which were once home to the R101, but now house the Airlander. 






We hit a headwind at this point, and with the biggest climbs to come the lack of a big chainring became moot. It was hard work to reach the third feed station at the other side of Shefford:











Just another 9 miles or so to the final water stop at Hexton, where gels and caffiene were taken on prior to the gut-busting Hexton Hill, followed by the equally horrible Chalk Hill, but at least the end was near. 

The intention was (1) to complete the distance, and (2) do it in under 5 hours riding time if possible. We rolled over the line at around 1500hrs, with 104km (63.5 miles) on the computer, and a riding time of 4 hours 50. The average was 13.1 mph, which with only half the gears available I was pretty pleased with.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2016)

About this time of year the Welshpool Rotary Club put on an event I've often thought I'd like a go at, so having seen it announced in the local paper I decided to have a go.

First things first though - I needed to get over there. Welshpool is only about 20 miles away but the choice is to use the A458 which is the main holidaymakers route from the Midlands to the Mid Wales coast or over The Long Mountain (not to be confused with the Long Mynd)..... I chose the latter.

It was an 8am start which gave me plenty of time to get there for registration. The roads were quiet and I made good time. There was a stop at Lea Cross to check on whether another rider was alright - he'd only got to the end of the road before picking up a puncture, not a good start for his planned 50 miler.

Continuing I had to dodge wasps for the next couple of miles before getting to the more open main road to Westbury which again was quiet. At Westbury the road turns upwards with 656 feet (200 metres) of climbing before I get to my turning for Welshpool. It's a steady climb and the scenery is fantastic though which makes it worthwhile. I saw a Red Kite circling which I know doesn't impress people from certain parts of the country but here it's something special as these birs were the rarest of the rare until just a few years ago when the population started to recover (and not due to birds being reintroduced from foreign parts).

The descent made me marvel at the scenery again and soon I was in Welshpool and arriving at Raven Square Station for the Race The Train event. I was early but they were already registering riders which gave plenty of time to get myself sorted.

The event is what it says: The Welshpool and Llanfair Railway train leaves at 11.15 am and the challenge is for the cyclists to get to Llanfair Caereinion Station before the train does. Fairly easy for any reasonably fit rider but there are a couple of catches: The cycling route isn't the direct way and is *very *hilly and at least half of the riders on the event have to beat the train for it to count as a win for the cyclists. Game on!

As a surprise my parents and brother and sister came over to ride on the train and see how I did. So, no pressure.

The wait for the start seemed to take for ever but then there was the guard's whistle followed by the engine's whistle and the Mayor of Welshpool waved us off. By an accident of numbering I'd been put right on the front row and led everyone away but I didn't stay there long, but wasn't completely dropped either. Once we turned off the main road and onto the lanes things changed. I was able pass a few other riders on the hills despite having one of the heaviest bikes and being the only one carrying luggage.

As everyone settled down to their natural pace I found myself sticking with one particular rider who was slower than me up the hills but could do a pro-style aero tuck on the downhills and get past again. We carried on this game of leapfrog right to the end when he got past on the final descent. I thought it was brilliant fun. I'm pretty sure that by the end he was quite annoyed with me overtaking so often though.

I beat the train. and came in somewhere in the middle of the bunch which I'm quite happy with.

Having met up with family, seen the stragglers arrive, got my certificate and had a bite to eat it was time to head for home so I retraced my steps (the climbs are much steeper going in this direction) and was able to take in some of the scenery I didn't have time to appreciate on the way out.

After Welshpool the Long Mountain beckoned again and from this side this is also a steeper and higher climb (863 feet or 263 metres in about 2 miles ) with tired legs I needed all my low gears but made it without rest stops.

At the top I decided not to just go back the way I'd come and picked an alternative way down the mountain through Broomhill and Wallop. That put me onto the right road to take another alternative to Minsterley and Pontesbury before heading home. I also detoured through Condover to up the mileage giving me another metric century and taking advantage of the strengthening wind to help me home.

For those who like them, there are the stats for today:
63.2 miles for the day, 12.5mph average (happy with that on a pretty hilly ride), I passed 4000 miles for the year to date, my time for Race The Train was 34 minutes 53 seconds beating the train by 10 minutes and 6 seconds. And finally; 24 of the 33 riders beat the train meaning the cyclists officially won the race this year.

Great fun. I'd like to do it again next year.





En route to Westbury and just taking a pause for a drink. There is cloud draped over the Stiperstones





Another quick stop getting high up on The Long Mountain. I couldn't have asked for much better weather to ride in today.





Down the other side and the town of Welshpool is in sight.





My challenger: Countess, which will be pulling the 11.15 train to Llanfair Caereinion.





The cycling challengers, with the mayor meeting and greeting.





Countess heads off to couple up and we begin the countdown to the start.





A jump to the end now as during 35 minutes of furious cycling I didn't take any photos. Countess arrives with train exacty as scheduled but enough riders have beaten her to claim victory (this year at least).





On my way back and here is some of the scenery I didn't get to appreciate earlier on.





Near the foot of the second climb over The Long Mountain. I used the entire range of useable gears today and reminded myself why I like my Raleigh so much.

*Edit to add*: The official results have been posted. It seems that the first rider home set a new record time for the course. I finished in 13th place. 25 out of the 33 actually beat the train and there was 1 DNF.

They also mention that since the event first ran, the train is in the lead with 5 wins to the cyclists 3.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2016)

cyberknight said:


> 64 mile club run , took a corner to fast and ditched it on my head, wasp stung me on my head and the the front mech will not get the big ring
> To top it all the piccie i took of the hills overlooking Ilam hall has vanished from my phone
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/708499366/embed/0fa8c3820550dc6d4294ef49fb20ea3c7ec53730


Have a like for telling us about it but  for the incidents. Some days everything just goes wrong.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Sep 2016)

Went a fair wee run today, still aching  Bit windy when I set off but had to go home and swap the long sleeve thin jacket for the gilet version Some roads closed so stopped for a drink and an animal bar, hidden in the tiny saddle bag just within reach of a chubby wee hand  Lots of building, houses and new school but no work on bypass today so quieter and not so dusty.
Passed some calves in a field near the local dairy (veal waiting room) sad  so no pic taken.
Some other bovine youngsters appeared very interested in my next juice stop (followed by some "get a room" antics by one of the bullocks)  luckily no pic 
A few cyclists out today but not a smile or wave between them 
Mostly very courteous drivers today so all good there.
No idea of mileage, thought about a computer thingmybob but not sure. Tiring but enjoyable run.


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> A very well done to you.
> 
> 
> Which brings me finally to sit down and properly write up my report. ( I'ts been a busy week and I've been trying to keep caught up and respond to other threads, even though this is my favourite, It's not one to be rushed.)
> ...



Nicely done,always a good feeling doing the first 1oo;hopefully the first of money.

Today was a quick 50k blat on the carbon wheel and tub shod Helium;nice sunny day again,bit of a breeze but otherwise as fine a cycling day as you can get.

https://www.strava.com/activities/708418526


----------



## cyberknight (11 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Hope you are ok and most importantly the bikes fixable . It's been one of those weekends I also put me and my bike in a hedge yesterday .


Im guessing the front shifter needs recabling as it clunked earlier in the ride, saddle has a bit of gravel rub, as for me i have road rash on the hip. chain ring cut on the calf and a headache from the sting .
Sod this the bikes are for sale i will take up competitve tv watching


----------



## Mrs M (11 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> About this time of year the Welshpool Rotary Club put on an event I've often thought I'd like a go at, so having seen it announced in the local paper I decided to have a go.
> 
> First things first though - I needed to get over there. Welshpool is only about 20 miles away but the choice is to use the A458 which is the main holidaymakers route from the Midlands to the Mid Wales coast or over The Long Mountain (not to be confused with the Long Mynd)..... I chose the latter.
> 
> ...


Great pics, sounds like a fun day out .


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2016)

jayonabike said:


> It's been a while since I took a bike out for fun so with the opportunity to do so today, I did!




Nice to see you're getting out on the bike Jay.


----------



## jayonabike (11 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Nice to see you're getting out on the bike Jay.


Cheers mate, hopefully I'll be back to where I was 18 months ago soon enough and we can get a ride in.


----------



## iandg (11 Sep 2016)

Another from yesterdays Harris MTB race


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2016)

jayonabike said:


> Cheers mate, hopefully I'll be back to where I was 18 months ago soon enough and we can get a ride in.




Just give me a shout and I'll be there.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Sep 2016)

Slr with the fabulous CC peeps meeting at Wellington Arch chilling out in the baking sunshine which was nice as it was bloomin freezing when I left the shires this morning. Headed round a very confusing and busy Hyde Park cycle ish road works track. Then to Regents Park for a toilet break departing through Camden where we appear to have lost one so returned but with no sign we headed back for a nice trip to Alexandra Palace which has some stunning views of London Town




Quick coffee break at the cafe with the lake.





From there we were expertley chauffeured over to RAF Henfon which is never heard of what a cracking place it is
Free entry and open every day except Xmas day apparently.

















We were then treated to a fly past by a Spitfire and followed by a demo by this clearly rich gentleman 




A 70 year old Merlin engine roaring away is the noise of the gods it was stunning. From there we followed the A5 all the way back through the badlands of Cricklewood and done hurendous traffic for a Sunday. I sloped off as we entered Paddington and back to the station and home.
Only 31.5 miles in 3 hours 21 with 1057 ft of climbing in a sedate 3 hours 12 mins. A lovely day and home for a cracking roast dinner all in all a lurrrrrvely day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/708435112/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1473602381

Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/708863624

Well chuffed today as I managed the 2nd of my targets for this year, which was a 20 mile solo loop at a 20mph average.

The first target was to ride a solo imperial ton and I've managed two of those this year.

The third is to ride 6k miles this calendar year and am currently at 5200, so hopefully should make 7k by the end of the year.

Only got into this cycling malarkey seriously last year following a hip replacement, so am pleased with my progress and the associated health benefits. 54th birthday tomorrow so may have a few jars to celebrate reaching my mid-fifties. Can't see me getting much faster before age starts to become a handicap.

Need to set some good achievable targets for next year to keep me motivated.



Graham


----------



## Mrs M (11 Sep 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/708863624
> 
> Well chuffed today as I managed the 2nd of my targets for this year, which was a 20 mile solo loop at a 20mph average.
> 
> ...


Well done, happy birthday for tomorrow .


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2016)

16.5 miles today, plenty of cyclists out enjoying the optimum weather, very pretty out, and not as windy as yesterday, which was 11.7 miles. In todays weather,
76F
24C
Winds calm
Relative humidity 39%
Barometer 30.17
Partly cloudy
Grasshoppers kept hopping into my spokes.\



Yesterday:
73F
23C
Winds NW 17 G 28
Relative humidity 51%
Barometer 30.00
Scattered clouds, but wind was everywhere.


----------



## gavgav (12 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> About this time of year the Welshpool Rotary Club put on an event I've often thought I'd like a go at, so having seen it announced in the local paper I decided to have a go.
> 
> First things first though - I needed to get over there. Welshpool is only about 20 miles away but the choice is to use the A458 which is the main holidaymakers route from the Midlands to the Mid Wales coast or over The Long Mountain (not to be confused with the Long Mynd)..... I chose the latter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Sep 2016)

Monday morning commute enlivened by a first run out on the the new Schwalbe S-One 30's;really,really nice tyres,and nice on bumpy rough tarmac whuch there is a lot of here.May give them a go on the Cam cycle path tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/709354474

Chilly start but a nice morning again.


----------



## kapelmuur (12 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> It never stopped raining during the ride awful . Got home fixed the puncture changed clothes warm drink then back out for another 16 miles to total 103 miles for the day could not let you do a ton and me fail



How unlucky, my wife and I were in North Yorkshire for the weekend and the weather was glorious.

Sadly, I didn't take my bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Sep 2016)

After a couple of hours spent working in small spaces plumbing in a new shower, I popped out for a quick spin out to Windsor Great Park and back via Chobham. Few spots of rain within 5 minutes of leaving home came to nothing, unlike the rain that caught me in Sunningdale. A rather damp 16 miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2016)

A week off work this week and the weather forecast looks fantastic, so over the weekend I planned a few routes.

Today's plan was to get up at normal work time (5:45) and get out of the for 7am and redo the CC Market Bosworth ride from the other week.

Alarm goes off at 5:45, I turn it off and turn back over! I eventually get out of bed at 6:30. Go downstairs for some breakfast, no bread! So I have to do with cornflakes and a cup of tea. I leave the house at 7:20 and it's warm enough to set off in ss top. It was surprisingly windy though and any riding in a southerly direction was quite hard work.

Anyway was a slog getting out of Leicester as all the roads were very busy with rush hour traffic, so plenty of filtering had to be done.

Once out of Leicester the traffic quietened down and it was a glorious ride all the way. Only issue was when I got to the cafe stop at circa 75 miles it was closed and I'd been looking forward to a Latte and bacon roll for the whole ride. Rather than look for another cafe I continued with the route and stopped at the Tesco in Birstall for a meal deal.

114 miles done and my 50th imperial century done. The ride was a lot easier the other week when done in company.

https://www.strava.com/activities/709657027


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A week off work this week and the weather forecast looks fantastic, so over the weekend I planned a few routes.
> 
> Today's plan was to get up at normal work time (5:45) and get out of the for 7am and redo the CC Market Bosworth ride from the other week.
> 
> ...



How's your Eddington Number looking?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2016)

ianrauk said:


> How's your Eddington Number looking?



93, need 13 more 100's to get the magic 100 so fingers crossed I will get to it sometime next year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A week off work this week and the weather forecast looks fantastic, so over the weekend I planned a few routes.
> 
> Today's plan was to get up at normal work time (5:45) and get out of the for 7am and redo the CC Market Bosworth ride from the other week.
> 
> ...


They are always more of a chew when you do them solo.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Sep 2016)

I was tired when I got home tonight. I had a shower, then vegged for 20 minutes.....

I couldn't resist a warm evening so I did a slow spin down to Toft, Comberton, across to Harlton then through the Eversdens . From Kingston I rode up to Caldecote. I had a car behind me, it was going slow due to the multitude of speed bumps. With that a muntjac sauntered out with all the time in the world, I'm sure he was smoking a cigar.

All of a sudden he came out of his trance and his little hooves were scrabbling on the Tarmac trying to get the hell out of there. He did.

15 miles once home. I dread the dark nights....

https://www.strava.com/activities/709900458


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Sep 2016)

Another cheeky post work ride.

No time for anything epic, just a quick blast out into the countryside and then loop back on roads that the bike could probably steer down on it's own. But it's a work night ride and that's what counts. Warm, surprisingly windy, but oppressively humid the second you got out of the wind.







*7.1 miles *(11.4km) in a breezy *26m* at an average of *16.5mph*, with a mere *259ft* climbed.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2016)

Having had the weekend off the bike while at Donington for the British GT final and spent too much time walking around, it was time to get the legs back to cycling mode.

The weather was perfect - bright, sunny & warm but with a little bit of a breeze so I went out for a few hours with the only plan being to head roughly into the (southerly) wind on the way out and take advantage of the ail wing for a large portion of the return leg. No route was planned and a couple of "where does this road go" turns almost had me joining the A12 dual carriageway. 

I ended up with a total of 77 miles going out via Ipswich, under the Orwell Bridge and up to Holbrook where a tow from the 92 bus gave me a PB on the uphill stretch putting me on the same time as some of the top riders from the women's Tour of Britain from a few years ago. From there it was riding around the villages before dropping down into Essex via East Bergholt, then up to Higham and a meandering route back home via Claydon and the North of Ipswich.

https://www.strava.com/activities/709805210


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Sep 2016)

Worth riding to work for


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Sep 2016)

Another nice morning and another commute.
A steady run down the A10 and then on to the Camcycle path to give the S-Ones a go on rougher surfaces;7k later and a third best time on a segment,so I think we can say they roll nicely.

A little bit calmer through the city(although another 3rd best inadvertantly nabbed),a quip stop in the 'trose and then the short cut from East Rd to Mill Rd and then to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/710452174/

Depending on how they stand up and wear the S-Ones may be my go-to tyre for the XLS.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2016)

Nice steady lazy ride this morning. Decided to go to Nice Pies cafe via the Great Central Way, Abbey Park and Watermead Park, 50 mile round trip with probably 20 plus miles of it on cycle paths. Not that I go whizzing around anyway, but it made a nice change having to bimble along at a slower pace, my legs needed it.

Anyway, since I was on a lazy ride, I even stopped to take a photo in Abbey Park:






and this is was the reason for the ride:






That cake was beautiful.

This is the actual cafe:






and finally the hi tech bike parking in the background:






Just over 53 miles and very very warm out there

https://www.strava.com/activities/710702238


----------



## steve50 (13 Sep 2016)

Set off for Brighouse to meet my brother 09.15, got there to find he had gone into the town centre so met him there.Spent an hour sat in the sunshine nattering then set off back to Halifax via the canal towpath, got to Salterhebble and took to road to cycle right across Halifax to call at the computer shop where I get my supplies. By the time I got there the temperature had hit 25'C and the sweat was pouring off me, finished off the water bottle I had taken with me then rode home, distance ridden today approximately 18 miles, sweat ....buckets....
Edit; Was out on the Raleigh Pioneer again.


----------



## Old jon (13 Sep 2016)

I had thought I might have squeezed a ride in yesterday, but it was not to be. I had to restring a mandriola, and you get all too few chances in a lifetime to do that, so, sorry bike. If you need to know, a mandriola is a mandolin with a bass string added to each course. Awesome instrument.

Back to topic. Thirty four point eight miles ridden today, starting with the wander of Holbeck and the towpath from Office Lock to Viaduct Road. The paint is still there. Cardigan Road and all the way up the A 660 to Lawnswood, turning right at the lights after the Ring Road to pass Adel Church. Continue on to Eccup Lane, riding around north of the village, past the New Inn and the rather wonderful drop through Weardly to the A 659, which is shut on the 20th of the month for resurfacing. Turn right towards Harewood and left to cross the Wharfe on Harewood Bridge. It often feels like more, but it is only a mile to the right turn for Kirkby Overblow with its steep approach in two steps . . .



There is quite a list of little villages between Kirkby Overblow and Sicklinghall, The next time I am around there I shall finish the video at Clap Gate. If I remember. Wetherby for a sandwich stop, in the shade of the Town Hall. The simple way home seemed appropriate, given the warmth, so out of town, take the third road off the roundabout and pedal the A 58 all the way back, leaving that road to pass the Oakwood Clock and rejoining the A 58 at the Fforde Grene junction. I shall have to find the history of that place, it was once a pub and must have taken its name from somewhere. Anyway, a good ride.

Instructions to bicycle a squiggle


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2016)

Day off work first job this morning was to clean the bike as I am ashamed to admit after Saturdays ride in the rain it was put away absolutely filthy . While cleaning the bike it got a good inspection as I crashed on Sat luckly can't find any damage not even a scratch .
So set off after dinner for a planned hour to see how the legs were . First five miles the legs didn't seem to work but then found my rhythm did my favorite loop out to St Bernards Abbey around Shepshed and back. Heading home legs felt great so decided to extended went up and over the Beacon to see if my descending confidence was still there after Saturdays off . Steady start the let it go down the steep bit new top speed  bike computer says 45 mph Strava says 50.1 mph I believe the bike computer which ever way it's faster than @Supersuperleeds  so confidence still intact . On to Quorn then followed my commuting route home . 35.6 miles in the bag at 16.3 mph so the legs are not to bad and this months metric half century in the bag . What a difference in the weather on Saturday I was at the side of the road shivering with cold and soaked through  today I got home soaked in sweat


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Sep 2016)

Whilst digging through various boxes post-move to find a picture of the cat which seems to have wandered off, I found a Surrey CC map of cycle routes. A mooch over that and I was decided, an exploratory off road rode on the MTB. Bike found, but no pump. More box searching, no pump. So I went out on the RT-58 for a spin to Chobham and back, which was nice.
Both the CX and RT are overdue a clean, so both go the treatment after lunch. New chain fitted to the RT-58, and perhaps unsurprisingly found MTB pump....
Oh well, back on the commute tomorrow, so the exploring will have to wait.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Sep 2016)

A couple of commutes to mention. Yesterday I took the scenic route over Lyth Hill on the way in to avoid the traffic and got stung by a wasp for my trouble. On the way home I had no energy in my legs - can't imagine why that should be. Not very quick at all on the Raleigh with a 13.8 mph average for 22.6 miles

Today: The forecast says showers for the afternoon so I used the knockabout bike. There was stationary traffic in the other direction through the village when I set out which I never found out the reason for and the rest of the ride was very pleasant in the warm sunny conditions.

During the day heavy rain and thunder rolled across and I thought I'd end up calling my brother for a lift home, however having kept an eye on the rainfall radar in between orders it looked like I'd have a good weather window to get home in.

I decided to brave the traffic and take the shortest route home but it wasn't enough. By Atcham there was thunder around again and on the lanes afterwards I needed to stop and grab my rain cape to avoid getting drenched. The rest of the trip was in a deluge of rain with flashing lightning and booming thunder which made it exciting if not enjoyable. There goes another pair of shoes.




En route I missed a call to say the part I need for the Galaxy is no longer available. Just what I needed to finish off.

19.7 miles at 13.6 mph average. No photos as I may have drowned the phone if I'd tried.

*Edit to add:* I completely forgot to mention that on the last stretch to work this morning I wondered where all these other riders had come from and were going. It was the Ride Across Britain on their Ludlow to Haydock stage. I hope you all managed to miss the rain.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2016)

With apologies to those under cloudy skies and heavy rain, but down here it was almost too hot & humid .

After a morning 12 mile round trip to the bottle bank and then the supermarket for fresh liquid supplies, the temperature was in the very high 20s by the time I went out for a proper ride. Even the wind didn't help today as it provided no cooling at all. To make things worse, the route I took was quite lumpy (for this part of Suffolk) with 400m of upwards bits in the first 32 miles even when the maximum height is only about 85m so i was grateful that the last bit was almost flat as I was out of energy and riding against the wind.

The ride was a looping ride starting out heading on my favourite and remarkably quiet roads to Newborne via Falkenham then Waldringfield, Bealings, Boulge & Debach before heading back via Clopton, Grundisburgh and Tuddenham. Unfortunately I hit Ipswich at school run time which slowed things considerably before getting to the Bucklesham road and a bit of messing around to take the mileage for the ride to just over 50 for neatness.

https://www.strava.com/activities/710918835

Tomorrow is Cycle to Work day so I may do an easy 30 miles as the commute equivalent as I'm still on leave!


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Sep 2016)

Longer ride in today as it's National Cycle to Work day.

Usual twenty pence start to Cottenham but then diverted to Westwick to pick up the bus way to Cambridge,just got on when I noticed how glorious the sun looked so a picture had to be taken(as did another guy who went by);






Gave a little time for the HRM to calm down after another spike after being set off again by my acid reflux(any sort of big burp and it sends it haywire).

Carried on in to that Cambridge to take in a nice coffee and toast pus a freebie mini orange smoothie at the Espresso Library;







Bike needed a rest too







And some random old fecker;







https://www.strava.com/activities/711673766


----------



## steve50 (14 Sep 2016)

Good ride out this morning on the Boardman, I decided I needed a good workout so cycled the long way to Hollingworth Lake, nice and cool and a little bit misty when i set off but upon reaching the lake the sun burnt through the mist and a good wind blew up. I spent half an hour lakeside with a coffee and a blt before setting off back home.
Cycling home I had a good head wind against me and the sun on my back, it was hard going at times fighting against the blustery wind.
Got as far as Mytholmroyd and decided I no longer liked the "boil in the bag" effect my skid lid was having on my head so it spent the rest of the journey hanging from the handlebars. I also wore my Didoo bib tights today (1st time out) they were very comfortable without being too warm.
All in all a good training ride resulting in very tired aching legs, no pain no gain .
41.3 miles at an average speed of 13.6mph, not too shabby for an old man 
https://www.strava.com/activities/711896522

A little bit of footage from todays ride showing the approach to the lake then entering the car park and picnic area, as soon as I park my bike you will see me go to have a word with some bloke. His dog had just taken a dump next to the picnic tables and he apparently had not seen it happen, to his credit he did get straight up and clean it up.


----------



## Basil.B (14 Sep 2016)

Had a surreal 28 mile ride this morning.
Woke up this morning unable to hear a thing due to an ear infection.
So had an eerie ride in absolute silence, more or less!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2016)

Odd weather we are having here today. One minute its Sun blazing and scorchingly hot. The next its dull and overcast. Then I was blasted by a headwind, but The weather is very clammy and humid and hazy. 

Took my normal route down the B4404 and then took a right after the bridge parallel to the river dovey up to cemmaes village.


----------



## gavroche (14 Sep 2016)

It is a beautiful day here today and as I am not working till 6pm ( only for 2 hours mind) I decided to go for a short ride, not intending to do more than 10 miles, so I only took a bottle of juice and one gel. After doing the 10 miles , I was sorry I didn't take any more provisions as I was feeling good and pushed on and ended up doing 21 miles



at a n average speed of 12.2 mph. Going through Rhos-on Sea, I took a bit of a breather and took this picture , overlooking the small harbour and the very popular promenade.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Sep 2016)

I enjoyed the cake that much yesterday that I went back for more today, the long way round! Mist didn't lift until I got to the cafe and when riding into the wind it was really hard work. 112 miles done, second century of the week, going out tonight to play pool and get drunk, might not be a big ride tomorrow 

https://www.strava.com/activities/711962150

@13 rider - got 5th place today on the cafe segment


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Another cheeky post work ride.
> 
> No time for anything epic, just a quick blast out into the countryside and then loop back on roads that the bike could probably steer down on it's own. But it's a work night ride and that's what counts. Warm, surprisingly windy, but oppressively humid the second you got out of the wind.
> 
> ...



Essentially the same post work ride as Monday, but with added stuff.
First was the headwind cycling out down Manston Lane - a bit unexpected but any attempts at a high speed run were thwarted by that and traffic - assuming 4 horses and their riders count as traffic? Serves me right for mentioning how there is hardly ever any traffic on there.

Anyhow, ready for a quick run back, only to find a slight headwind heading that way too... How on earth does that work?
However I did set a PB, so all is well in the world.

Then got checked by traffic a couple of times on the way up home. I must be improving when I keep having to slow down for a bus









So, *7.12 miles* (11.45km) in *27m 26s* at an average of *15.6mph*, with a minimal *282ft *climbed (oddly that is 23ft more than the same route two days ago...).
But you know what, I was out on the bike on a still sunny evening after a day at work, so it's all good. Although I'm going to have to dig out the proper CREE front light within the next week or two for such rides.

Map here


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Sep 2016)

A quick turnaround after work and out on the boys CX bike. The brakes are now working.
It's just under a mile before I get off road and before then my legs felt like mush.... This would be interesting.
After 15-20 minutes they felt fine. The tracks were hard this evening and the air was heavy and hot. 

I was flushing buzzards out of trees, rabbits scuttling away. Past the horse paddocks I went, then out on the road at Caldecote. I then picked up the track to the Red House, up hill for the first few minutes, then down. The track rose again, a long left hand bend. For some reason I was riding on the right hand side, good job I did. From the other direction a a mountain bike came screaming through downhill from the opposite direction. Had I been on the left there may have been a little incident, and tears before bedtime!
At the end of the track I saw the light...





Over the A1198 and along the wide track, more buzzards and rabbits, then a young black cat hunting in the long grass. He was off like a shot!
Around the back to Longstowe, back across the 1198 and up to Bourn. I spied a Virgin hot air balloon to the north.
Back to the rough stuff, rattling along I was, having a great time! The wispy clouds turning orange.
Back in Caldecote I dropped down to the south to get back to where I came. The view to the west was good






Round the back of the paddocks and things were feeling a bit spongy on the back end....

I continued and came out into the big wheat fields. I stopped and gave the tyre a squeeze.... Hmm, I might make it back. I might not though!

Half way across to the road it was no good. I stopped, whipped the pump out and put some air in. It wasn't too bad, the view looked like this....






So now it was a race against time. By the time I was home again it was just about rideable. The second puncture fix in 2 nights!

16.5 miles of warm, sunny beauty! Smile inducing.


https://www.strava.com/activities/712306711


----------



## steve50 (14 Sep 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> A quick turnaround after work and out on the boys CX bike. The brakes are now working.
> It's just under a mile before I get off road and before then my legs felt like mush.... This would be interesting.
> After 15-20 minutes they felt fine. The tracks were hard this evening and the air was heavy and hot.
> 
> ...



Lovely pictures, I used to love going down to Hullavington when my son in law was stationed down there, the views were very similar, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Donger (14 Sep 2016)

A nice evening Eastgate Cycles ride with @Frazzle, Claire, Wayne and Rich tonight. The weather was surprisingly clammy and warm even at 6:30 tonight, but there was a pleasant cool breeze all evening. Three of us rode into Gloucester to meet up with the others. Started and finished at the Coach & Horses in Gloucester, and rode out through Tewkesbury to Bredon and back. Pulled over just after Tewkesbury to light up, and returned in pitch blackness with lights blaring. Felt surprisingly safe in our mini peloton with all the portable flood lighting. Sweated buckets, but demolished a beautiful pint of chilled Thatchers Gold cider back at the Coach & Horses.

While riding along the quayside on our way to the start in Gloucester, one driver disproved my theory that Gloucester was probably too big to have a village idiot. We were riding in line at the side of the road, behaving ourselves perfectly, when an estate car drove past with the driver agitatedly giving us the finger. We had the last laugh, though, as the traffic light ahead went red and he thought about stopping but then cowardice got the better of him and he sped off through the red light to get away from the people he'd just insulted!

38.7 very enjoyable miles for me. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2016)

Today's ride was essentially the same as yesterday's, but with a chunk taken out of the middle and the equivalent miles added at the end to take me past the office as it was Cycle to Work day!

Photo from the viewpoint at Felixstowe Dock with the MSC Venice being worked in the background.





https://www.strava.com/activities/712258691


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Sep 2016)

Couple of rides again;

First was yesterdays return trip home;basically the same way back after getting out of Cambridge.No real hassles apart from negotiating the school kids on the busway but it was damn hot and was glad I only had water so I could splash myself pro-stylee to keep cool.

https://www.strava.com/activities/712168098

Today was a bit different;was hoping to give the Helium a run out but the weather put a stop to that as it was a lot cooler and pretty misty so all lights back on the XLS;nice ride in considering the conditions and good progress so despite leaving a bit late still got to work in good time.

https://www.strava.com/activities/712813940


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Sep 2016)

Lights on again for the morning commute, and chilly enough for arm warmers too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2016)

After last nights beers I didn't wake up until 9am this morning  woke up without a hangover so went out for a ride. Went to ride out to Cafe Ventoux but when I got there I didn't stop as I remembered our lass commenting I hadn't cut the grass yesterday so I decided to skip the break and get home.

Very misty again, really could have done with a front light, at least I had a rear that I had on for the whole ride. Was bloody hilly out Tugby way, averaged 60ft a mile for the ride which is mountainous for around here.

54 miles done in total, time to get the grass cut before our lass get home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/713071933


----------



## Old jon (15 Sep 2016)

It was misty this morning when I left the house, about ten o’ clock. Vaguely unusual. I never noticed the mist from Jack Lane and all the way through Hunslet. At John O’ Gaunts the mist was visible again, and all the way through Woodlesford, Swillington and Garforth I seemed to be almost pushing the mist in front of me. It’s a good job it doesn’t weigh much! I rode around the north side of Garforth, as I did about a fortnight ago. This time the A 642 was open, so I could ride the short route I had planned back then. I could also ride into Lotherton grounds for the first time in a while and eat a mid morning butty to the background sounds of fractious children and bickering gardeners. It might not be brilliant entertainment, but passing traffic and added pedestrians I can listen to anytime. So, back on the bike and the sun came out. Off in the direction of Aberford I pedalled.



The very familiar meander through Barwick and Scholes, the three lanes to the top of Boot Hill, down that and pass the clock at Oakwood, I am just about home. The usual chaotic town centre traffic, one day the road works will end, chug around a corner of Hunslet and just nudge the mileage to 29 and a tiny little bit. Home with a grin.

These maps still make me smile. Have a doodle.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2016)

Short ride to Hatton for me today, 42 miles. I got up looked out the kitchen window and the fog was that thick I couldn't see our back fence, I could barely see the shed. Decided to wait for it to clear before starting out, set for hatton about ten O'clock when it had lifted round here but discovered there were still thick patches about once I got into the country side, rode a fairly direct route out then did a long meandering route back home, by this time the sun was out and it was decidedly warm. So what started as a ride that didn't look too promising turned into a lovely morning out cycling. The only thing I didn't like was riding up Duggins Lane and finding a rope rigged across the downhill carriageway, they had tied one end of it to a sign post and the other end to a large piece of wood then thrown the wood into the middle of the road so the rope was rigged across the carriageway, it could have caused damage to a car hitting it and could have brought a cyclist down. I retrieved it and chucked it onto the verge, when I came back it had gone.


----------



## john59 (15 Sep 2016)

A bit of a misty start with a slight possibility of a thunder storm on this mornings 101 km ride to Cheshire & back. Riding down the River Dee cycle path I came across the 'Airbus barge' transporting a wing. A nice ride in the end with no rain.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/713045006/embed/961b710d707fa408482a5597fd74bfe319e342e3



View: https://youtu.be/SqZv7imhwGE


----------



## gavgav (15 Sep 2016)

dave r said:


> Short ride to Hatton for me today, 42 miles. I got up looked out the kitchen window and the fog was that thick I couldn't see our back fence, I could barely see the shed. Decided to wait for it to clear before starting out, set for hatton about ten O'clock when it had lifted round here but discovered there were still thick patches about once I got into the country side, rode a fairly direct route out then did a long meandering route back home, by this time the sun was out and it was decidedly warm. So what started as a ride that didn't look too promising turned into a lovely morning out cycling. The only thing I didn't like was riding up Duggins Lane and finding a rope rigged across the downhill carriageway, they had tied one end of it to a sign post and the other end to a large piece of wood then thrown the wood into the middle of the road so the rope was rigged across the carriageway, it could have caused damage to a car hitting it and could have brought a cyclist down. I retrieved it and chucked it onto the verge, when I came back it had gone.


There really are some brainless idiots on this planet these days


----------



## gavgav (15 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> A very well done to you.
> 
> 
> Which brings me finally to sit down and properly write up my report. ( I'ts been a busy week and I've been trying to keep caught up and respond to other threads, even though this is my favourite, It's not one to be rushed.)
> ...


Just catching up with rides, following my hols and this is one of the best reports. Fantastic stuff, well done @Katherine


----------



## steve50 (15 Sep 2016)

Yes well done @Katherine, quite an achievement and something I have yet to do


----------



## Diggs (15 Sep 2016)

After checking the forecast for the next few days, I suspect days like this in 2016 are a premium, so I jumped on the Marin and went out for another quick blast on the local bridleways and lanes. Just over an hour and a half, very hot and certainly got the heart rate up.

Just a few minutes out of town and you get views like this


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2016)

gavgav said:


> Just catching up with rides, following my hols and this is one of the best reports. Fantastic stuff, well done @Katherine


Aw, thanks!


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Sep 2016)

Out again on the CX bike. Across the fields at the bottom of Hardwick, flushing the same buzzard off the same branch of the same tree, bet he loves me!

Down a few hundred yards and there's a fox sat out in the field maybe 50 yards from me. I thought he'd see me and scoot, but he was looking in the direction of thr track I'd be on in 20 seconds. It's ears were pricked, clearly excited. I drew level. He looked at me and scarpered off into the woods behind me.
Then I caught the sight of a long brush in front of me. The first fox had been watching this one. He stopped and gave me the beady eye on the track in front of me. Then he was gone.

Up to Kingston and off road along the Wimpole Way




The track was starting to get a bit too rutted for my liking, I was just bumping along for ages until I popped out on the Old Wimpole road, road bike country.

But not for long. Through some big old woods and out along a ploughed field until I reached a wide farm track. There was a view down to a misty Cambridge 






The next bit from Great Eversden to Toft was awful. Rutted, over grown and speed sapping. At one point I had to get off and push for 5 or so minutes through the brambles.

From Toft I took the road back. The lights were on for real





13 miles and stung shins.

https://www.strava.com/activities/713458786


----------



## Donger (15 Sep 2016)

gavgav said:


> Just catching up with rides, following my hols and this is one of the best reports. Fantastic stuff, well done @Katherine



Quite right to pick up on that one, @ Gavgav. My own "like" just doesn't seem enough. Stupendous effort from @Katherine. Doesn't seem long since she was worrying about 40 milers, now just watch her go. 

I have been shamed into scheduling my debut 100 miler for the weekend after next. Have been putting it off for too long.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Quite right to pick up on that one, @ Gavgav. My own "like" just doesn't seem enough. Stupendous effort from @Katherine. Doesn't seem long since she was worrying about 40 milers, now just watch her go.
> 
> I have been shamed into scheduling my debut 100 miler for the weekend after next. Have been putting it off for too long.



Based on the rides you've posted previously, you should walk (hopefully not!) 100 miles


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Quite right to pick up on that one, @ Gavgav. My own "like" just doesn't seem enough. Stupendous effort from @Katherine. Doesn't seem long since she was worrying about 40 milers, now just watch her go.
> 
> I have been shamed into scheduling my debut 100 miler for the weekend after next. Have been putting it off for too long.


 Thank you. 

Wishing you good luck, have a great day!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2016)

Basil.B said:


> Had a surreal 28 mile ride this morning.
> Woke up this morning unable to hear a thing due to an ear infection.
> So had an eerie ride in absolute silence, more or less!


That must play hell with the balance!!


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Based on the rides you've posted previously, you should walk (hopefully not!) 100 miles


Agreed!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2016)

Well.. as some, or most, of you might know, I'm off my bike (and w*rk) for the next 5 weeks and 3 days (but who's counting!) due to an eye operation, so I thought I'd post a few walks instead, if no-one objects.

Today, after a couple of (enforced) lazy days with little or no exertion, I decided to walk down to the library and then add a mile of so on the end via a local Pocket Park and call in to see No1 daughter and granddaughter after her schooling and gymnastics lesson finished. 







I cut through Lings Woods on the way so I could stay in the shade and out of the bright light a bit longer.

On the way back, I picked enough blackberries to make a couple of small blackberry and apple sponges for pudding. The only thing I had to keep them in was my water bottle, so I guzzled that down and proceeded to fill it with fruit.






Back home on 5 miles feeling all the more refreshed having got some fresh air and exercise. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/713233545


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2016)

gavgav said:


> There really are some brainless idiots on this planet these days



I suspect it was the work of small children, I suspect if it was the work of older children or teenagers they would have made a better job of it. Its the first time I've seen something like this in over forty years of cycling, though I've heard reports of this happening.


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2016)

Just a few pictures from my 'recovery ride' on Sunday around the outskirts of the Macclesfield countryside with the Chorlton Wanderers. 
A lovely sunny day and good company. Very much a social ride at a leisurely pace, plenty of little stops before and after the hills. 






Sharing the moment 





Nearly home and a quick stop by the Bridgwater Canal to catch the evening sunshine looking back over the Barton Swing Aqueduct.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Sep 2016)

Today's rides were effectively extended shopping trips with added countryside and a badly swollen knee from yet another insect bite/sting on yesterday's ride. I was hoping that the ride would keep the knee mobile and reduce the swelling.

In the morning I took the longer, scenic route into Felixstowe to pick up a couple of bottle of squash and some lunch, then in the afternoon it was off to the local Halfords via the Levington & Nacton back road with the views over the fields to the River Orwell. Having had the usual "oh - they're out of stock, our computer must be wrong" and then been offered another pair of pads that were completely wrong ("our mechanic says these will fit" FFS) I had to go to the other branch the other side of Ipswich to see if they had any - they did.

The traffic was light and the weather was good so I didn't mind the extra miles and I decided to take the long back road route back through Bucklesham and Falkenham home rather than the direct route on the old Ipswich Road - where yet another bloody wasp got inside my jersey to give me a fifth sting of the year.

As a result I've got ice packs on my chest and my right knee while the knee is 4cm more in circumference then the left. I've said it before, but I HATE WASPS!

https://www.strava.com/activities/713365260


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> Which brings me finally to sit down and properly write up my report. ( I'ts been a busy week and I've been trying to keep caught up and respond to other threads, even though this is my favourite, It's not one to be rushed.)
> So, last Sunday I achieved my first imperial century!!!!! Yay!!!!
> I've been excited, nervous and worried leading up to doing 100 miles but now 6 days later and my sore thighs and neck feeling better, I wonder what took me so long. Actually it has taken a lot of time to gradually build up the miles which I'm so glad I did. I was even allowed to go out for a few rides while we were on holiday.
> I needed an organised event to make me do this and what better or more worthwhile than The Manchester 100 which is organised by The Christie.
> ...


A very good effort there. 14 odd mph is a very good average speed for an imperial with terrain and stops. Be careful though, they do get addictive, and start to take up all of your free time.


----------



## gavgav (16 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Quite right to pick up on that one, @ Gavgav. My own "like" just doesn't seem enough. Stupendous effort from @Katherine. Doesn't seem long since she was worrying about 40 milers, now just watch her go.
> 
> I have been shamed into scheduling my debut 100 miler for the weekend after next. Have been putting it off for too long.


Also love your reports from The Alps. Flew back over them on Tuesday and they looked magical from up there and so can only imagine how beautiful they are when cycling mostly UP them! Must pay a visit soon.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Sep 2016)

Grasmere
Sunny afternoon
Red Bank
High Close
Chapel Stile
The ODG
Blea Tarn
Sunset over the Pikes
Whizzing through Little Langdale
Puddles glinting in the woods
Beer at the Britannia
High Close
Owls hooting
Loughrigg Tarn
Under Loughrigg
Rydal
Tweedies
Fine ales
Good company
Home


----------



## gavgav (16 Sep 2016)

I'm up at Dads caravan in North West Wales for a few days to finish my 2 week holiday from w**k and I've brought the bike up in the car for some riding. @Rickshaw Phil and his brother are joining me this evening, for a ride I have planned with them tomorrow, but I fancied exploring some hilly back lanes today on my tod.

First thing I noticed when stepping outside the van this morning was that someone had pressed the button to switch Autumn on, overnight! I was sat on the beach in shorts yesterday, but boy was it different today, with a strong cold gusty wind blowing, so I put trousers on to cycle in for the first time since Spring and my wind proof jacket was needed.

I set off from the campsite and up a gravel track, walking the bike over the railway track at the unmanned crossing and into Dyffryn and then crossed the main road and began the first of many climbs, straight up a gradient arrow hill, following NCN route 8. Within a couple of miles I had climbed 500ft and there were great views down to the coast, in one direction and up to Moelfre in the other direction, already.









I took a left turn, still on NCN 8 and onto a gated road through rolling farmland, and wonderfully named Welsh hamlets, Pant-Gwyn, Gwerncarnyddion, Tydyyn-y-Llidiart and Allt-Goch. The gates were novel for a while, but after about 8 of them they began to get a bit tedious!

I had the first moment of amusement, when I came across a Microwave Oven embedded in one of the farm walls!! 




Shortly afterwards I had the second funny moment, when I rounded a corner to find 8 sheep in the road. Startled, they fled down the road as a group, in front of me, but with nowhere for them to go I followed them for about 3/4 of a mile, tucked in behind them, drafting against the wind . Eventually they found a field to charge into and I continued unhindered!

There was a welcome steep descent to Aberatro Hall, made slightly tricky by the damp mossy road, and I came out by a bridge over the Afon Cwmnantcol. The climbing then intensified up to Werngron, more gradient arrows and along some simply stunning walled lanes to Rhiwgoch and the Welsh Water works.





I decided not to drop down into Harlech, due to there being 4 gradient arrows back up to the junction I was at, including a double one, and me still wanting to be able to move the pedals on the big ride planned tomorrow!

So I retraced my steps on the lovely now downhill lanes and paused to have my lunch by the river.




I knew what was next though and that was the VERY steep climb back up from Aberatro Hall. This was a proper slog, over 600ft in 1.5 miles and the legs were feeling it by the top.

From there it was easier going back in the direction I came from, enjoying the amazing views and arriving back at the van having thoroughly enjoyed myself.





14.8 miles with 1319 ft of climbing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2016)

gavgav said:


> I'm up at Dads caravan in North West Wales for a few days to finish my 2 week holiday from w**k and I've brought the bike up in the car for some riding. @Rickshaw Phil and his brother are joining me this evening, for a ride I have planned with them tomorrow, but I fancied exploring some hilly back lanes today on my tod.
> 
> First thing I noticed when stepping outside the van this morning was that someone had pressed the button to switch Autumn on, overnight! I was sat on the beach in shorts yesterday, but boy was it different today, with a strong cold gusty wind blowing, so I put trousers on to cycle in for the first time since Spring and my wind proof jacket was needed.
> 
> ...



Did the microwave work?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 144113
> 
> Just a few pictures from my 'recovery ride' on Sunday around the outskirts of the Macclesfield countryside with the Chorlton Wanderers.
> A lovely sunny day and good company. Very much a social ride at a leisurely pace, plenty of little stops before and after the hills.
> ...



Katherine, you really do take a lovely photo, wish I had your eye.


----------



## Katherine (16 Sep 2016)

Jenkins said:


> Today's rides were effectively extended shopping trips with added countryside and a badly swollen knee from yet another insect bite/sting on yesterday's ride. I was hoping that the ride would keep the knee mobile and reduce the swelling.
> 
> In the morning I took the longer, scenic route into Felixstowe to pick up a couple of bottle of squash and some lunch, then in the afternoon it was off to the local Halfords via the Levington & Nacton back road with the views over the fields to the River Orwell. Having had the usual "oh - they're out of stock, our computer must be wrong" and then been offered another pair of pads that were completely wrong ("our mechanic says these will fit" FFS) I had to go to the other branch the other side of Ipswich to see if they had any - they did.
> 
> ...



The more stings you have, the worse the reaction will be. You need to take some Piriton for a few days which will make you slightly drowsy and also treat the stings topically with some anti histamine cream or spray. 
Also, if I were you, I'd carry some bite and sting spray with you on rides for the rest of the season, as it will reduce the reaction if used asap.


----------



## gavgav (16 Sep 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did the microwave work?


Didn't test it, as knowing my luck it would blow up!! I couldn't see a power source anywhere, but the Welsh are resourceful people and so it probably has a battery source?!!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2016)

gavgav said:


> Didn't test it, as knowing my luck it would blow up!! I couldn't see a power source anywhere, but the Welsh are resourceful people and so it probably has a battery source?!!




The Welsh don't like to waste anything.


----------



## Archeress (16 Sep 2016)

Had quite a big day today. Started by riding down to Temple Meads to meet up with the bike minded group. They're part of a charity which aims to provide opportunities for people with mental health issues to get out on bikes. We loaded all the bikes into a rental van and then we caught a train down to Yatton on a group ticket bought by the charity. At Yatton we met the van and got back on the bike and set off along the Strawberry Line to Cheddar. After a nice lunch at a fish and chip shop in Cheddar we made our way back to Yatton and thence back to Temple Meads. By the time we reached Temple Meads I had done 30 miles on my GT mountain bike so I was in 2 minds whether to cycle home or put the bike on a train to Bristol Parkway. After a rest and a cup of tea while waiting for the van with the bikes, I decided to ride home. All in all, 38 miles and 1111ft of ascent on a heavy 29er MTB.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Katherine (16 Sep 2016)

Archeress said:


> Had quite a big day today. Started by riding down to Temple Meads to meet up with the bike minded group. They're part of a charity which aims to provide opportunities for people with mental health issues to get out on bikes. We loaded all the bikes into a rental van and then we caught a train down to Yatton on a group ticket bought by the charity. At Yatton we met the van and got back on the bike and set off along the Strawberry Line to Cheddar. After a nice lunch at a fish and chip shop in Cheddar we made our way back to Yatton and thence back to Temple Meads. By the time we reached Temple Meads I had done 30 miles on my GT mountain bike so I was in 2 minds whether to cycle home or put the bike on a train to Bristol Parkway. After a rest and a cup of tea while waiting for the van with the bikes, I decided to ride home. All in all, 38 miles and 1111ft of ascent on a heavy 29er MTB.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


That's great, well done. When's the next one?


----------



## Archeress (17 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> That's great, well done. When's the next one?


Well in a week my fiancé and I are off to centre parcs for a holiday so I'm not sure, but he wants to ride the Strawberry Line, so we're doing it again today. Hope my legs hold up.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Sep 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Katherine, you really do take a lovely photo, wish I had your eye.




Wish I had her legs....


----------



## Old jon (17 Sep 2016)

Having managed to remember a sort of music festival happening at Roundhay Park today, I clean forgot the Otley Folk Festival, despite more than one of my mates reminding me that they were playing there. Guess where my ride went through? Yup. Thankfully most musicians’ days do not start till after two o’ clock and I was home by then.

A cool start to the day, so after the towpath and Cardigan Road route to Lawnswood Ring Road, I took the left fork onto Otley Old Road and began that extra climb up to the water tower at Cookridge. There is more than the water tower to Cookridge, really, but that tower is visible from a very long way away. I then followed the road along to the older part of Bramhope village and turned left onto the A 660 towards the Dyneley Arms, where I turned right to swoop ( too fanciful, but it fits ) down Pool Bank. I resisted the left turn on the way out of the village and carried straight on to cross the River Wharfe. A little further along the A 658 I turned left to head towards Leathley.



I turned the camera off before the sound of my laboured breathing became too distressing, that climb seemed quite steep today. Up to Farnley Hall and down the lane into Otley, two or three mates already up and about and recognised. If you ever have a chance to listen to Al Bampton, he is a rather wonderful guitarist, and Tim Lyttle does rather well also. Anyway, escape from Otley seemed a little ill mannered, but I will be listening to Al tomorrow, so I figured I have paid my dues. Sort of. So as ever, the A 660 back to Leeds, thirty point eight miles for the morning, back home and one of my neighbours is assembling an undercover cargo bike. Undercover ‘cos I knew nowt about it till now. I fitted the steering head bearings and wheels for the lass and then pleaded the need for a shower. A great morning.

And a graphic depiction of today's perambulations . . .


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Sep 2016)

Quick shopping trip only today but an opportunity to give the Trek a shake down,plus fitted the new Tortec rack;






And the Strava link just for a laugh;

https://www.strava.com/activities/715252856


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Sep 2016)

I have a confession to make.

I am a Castelli winker.

In the last 6 weeks I've bought 2 pairs of bib shorts and a Gabba jacket in the Wiggle sale, some with birthday vouchers. I used to wear dhb, but I think the quality has slipped of late.

So my ride was in shorts and Gabba jacket today. I can see why people rave about them. Lovely fit, soft material and warm. But not too warm. Just right..

I was with the boy wonder today, and we headed out through Comberton, then over the A10 at Haslingfield and up to Newton. He was out drinking til the small hours, but this is still happening on hills






Oh to be 21. Eventually I catch him.

From Newton we had a decent head wind back to the Shelfords. I did the decent thing, and sat on his wheel






Back through Grantchester and Coton before coming up Madingley Hill.

22 blowy and cozy miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/715350355


----------



## gavgav (17 Sep 2016)

The second ride of my mini holiday in Wales. @Rickshaw Phil and his brother came up last night and so I had company for today's ride, one which I did last October and rated up with the best I've ever done and so I took them to see if they agreed (they did!)

Headed down the main road into Barmouth, very busy but only 1 idiot who gave us a close pass with a car coming the other way.

Along the sea front in Barmouth and then over the wooden bridge across the estuary, before heading along the beautiful Mawddach Trail to Dolgellau. Quite a few cyclists about, including numbered bikes on an event of some sort.

We paused for lunch in Dolgellau and then began the long steep climb to Cregennan Lakes, with Cader Idris looking over us. It really is breathtaking scenery up there and well worth the climb.

There is then an epic descent of 800 ft in about a mile, down hairpin bends and out onto the main road to Arthog. We then re-joined the Mawddach Trail and re traced our steps back to the caravan.

Brilliant fun, 33.1 miles with 2100 ft of climbing. I really love cycling sometimes ! 

@Rickshaw Phil was chief photographer today and so will leave the amazing shots for when he does his ride report.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Sep 2016)

I went for a Jolly down to Stokes Bay again today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/715395966/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1474124747

I came back via Fareham. As I was passing the front of the shopping arcade, an old lady fell over and hit the deck quite hard. This was a job for First Aid man ( again). Think this





But in a Castelli race suit.
Fortunately she fell into pretty much a recovery position, so I didn't have to do much after the primary survey. She was going into a bit of shock as the Ambulance crew arrived. I suspect the fall may have been caused by a T.I.A. or similar, given some of what she said to me. Here's hoping she's okay. The Ambulance arrived quite quickly, so she had the best chance she could reasonably expect. 
Other than that, it was a fairly uneventful ride ( except for the Mercedes making contact with my bars hard enough to leave paint on them that is, as he squeezed me as he tried to get past).






Coffee and cake, at the cafe on Stokes Bay.






Water sports on Stokes Bay.






I wanted to borrow this to ride home in.






After some Donut left paint on my bars.






This was a little music event thing going on in a park, on my route home.


This ride was a bit more 'eventful' than normal, but 57 odd miles done, and not too bad, weather wise
.


----------



## Diggs (17 Sep 2016)

So what happened there then?! Thursday I was sweating buckets in sunglasses. This morning I had arm warmers on!!!!
Up early for the LBS ride, 80% of prep was wondering what to wear.
Got quite chilly with 3 tubes going on one guys bike due to a dodgy new continental tyre. 
Bit windy, bit cold(er than I'm got used to) but always better than not getting out and a nice hot cuppa back at the shop.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Sep 2016)

Works night out last night, so even though I was safely tucked up in bed by midnight a head clearing ride was just the thing this morning.

So, over Cock Beck and up Leeds Road to Scholes, past the Saturday morning assembly of cyclists under the Coronation Tree and up to Barwick. 
Long before I reached the village I'd noticed the blustery breeze, which seemed a darn sight stronger than what the eternally unreliable Peter Gibbs had forecast on the telly...
Anyhow, right at the New Inn for the descent, then climb, then long descent, the bridge over Cock Beck and climb to Garforth.
Left up the A642 and the ascent to the M1 roundabout and across towards Aberford.
Up the old Great North Road into the village (no chance of setting off the sign today with that headwind), before turning right and under the A1(M) bridge and the climb to Lotherton Gates.
From there onto Copley Lane and the lovely smooth tarmac all the way to the turning for Saxton, stopping just before the village for a photo:




Back on board and through the village, heading up the rise towards the A162 and Barkston Ash. .
Through the village for the dash along Common Lane to Church Fenton, eventually taking the right onto Brackenhill Lane for the run along the southern edge of the airfield. It's open here and a couple of times I was leaning into a noticeable crosswind, which was right in my face as the road turned north to cross the railway line and enter Ryther, where I stopped for a couple of photos by the River Wharfe:







(it's a Raleigh, under that yellow paint)
Back in the saddle and off towards Ulleskelf through Ozendyke, struggling at times with a wind that couldn't decide what direction it was coming from and grateful for the hedges approaching Ulleskelf.
Here I turned left and headed back for Church Fenton to complete the loop. I reckon I had the wind behind me for most of this section, which was much better!
Once back into Church Fenton, I retraced my outbound route back through Barkston Ash and Saxton, stopping again for final photo (and a drink):




From there it was a reverse of the outbound journey as far as Aberford where I turned right through the village, then left to take Cattle Lane back to Barwick.
Once you've enjoyed the descent down to the bridge over Cock Beck, this section is pretty much all uphill into and through Barwick right up to about half a mile from Scholes, where there is a welcome descent down to the Coronation Tree.
Left here onto Leeds Road, reaching the crest and the decent back down the hill and over Cock Beck (again), before taking local roads up to home.

*34.41 miles* (55.37km) in *2h 14m* at an average of *15.4mph* with *1,469ft *climbed. 
All good stuff, another metric half in the bag and just the thing to clear your head.
Quite a few other riders out this morning, even though the weather is definitely shifting towards autumnal now. Still fine in shorts and a short-sleeved top, but noticeably cooler than recently and the arm warmers were on today and stayed on for the full ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Sep 2016)

Archeress said:


> Had quite a big day today. Started by riding down to Temple Meads to meet up with the bike minded group. They're part of a charity which aims to provide opportunities for people with mental health issues to get out on bikes. We loaded all the bikes into a rental van and then we caught a train down to Yatton on a group ticket bought by the charity. At Yatton we met the van and got back on the bike and set off along the Strawberry Line to Cheddar. After a nice lunch at a fish and chip shop in Cheddar we made our way back to Yatton and thence back to Temple Meads. By the time we reached Temple Meads I had done 30 miles on my GT mountain bike so I was in 2 minds whether to cycle home or put the bike on a train to Bristol Parkway. After a rest and a cup of tea while waiting for the van with the bikes, I decided to ride home. All in all, 38 miles and 1111ft of ascent on a heavy 29er MTB.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


Well done, that's a fair old ride.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Sep 2016)

Anyone heard anything from the photo guru @CarlP seems to have been absent from this thread for a while ?


----------



## Archeress (17 Sep 2016)

Well my fiancé wanted to ride the Strawberry Line so I went back today. Was a bit easier today as we drove to Yatton Station where we started riding. It was warmer today and made for pleasant riding. We stopped for a break nearly half way to Cheddar at Winscombe Millennium Green, the remains of an old station.






Having learnt from yesterday I had insisted on taking lights for the unlit 165m tunnel. It's especially bad for me as I wear reactolite prescription glasses and they don't clear quick enough.

We arrived in Cheddar and went to my fiancés favourite cafe The Wishing Well Tea Room. I can recommend the cream tea, 2 warm scones with clotted cream and Strawberry jam and two pieces of cake. We ambled around Cheddar for a while before setting off.

We had seen a sign for a cafe on our way to Cheddar, about 2 1/2 out from Yatton so we planned to ride non stop to the cafe. My fiance surprised himself by managing the short pull out of Axbridge.

We arrived at the cafe, part of a fishing lake, to find it was closed  so we pressed onto Yatton and arrived 10 minutes before the station cafe closed.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Sep 2016)

mark st1 said:


> Anyone heard anything from the photo guru @CarlP seems to have been absent from this thread for a while ?


Internet break I believe.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2016)

Yesterdays and todays walks.
Deciding that once the drizzle had stopped just after lunch, I used my bus pass to pop into town to wander around the market and buy a few things before walking back homewards.






It must be getting a bit rough in the town centre to need both the army _and_ the police on a Friday afternoon! 







I used the same route I usually ride back on ie. along the riverbank from Becketts Park. Under the Barnes Meadow flyover before walking the couple of miles to Riverside where I called in to a shop and bought some new walking boots. I changed into them straight away and started to break them in over the last 3 or 4 miles home.
A pleasant bit of exercise of just under 8 miles with 2 1/4 hours walking yesterday. ( I could have done without 4 lb of plums and 4 cans of Guinness plus my old shoes in the rucksack as ballast though  )

https://www.strava.com/activities/714339981

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#

Today was about 4 miles down to the library to pick up a book my granddaughter had ordered, then back home munching on a chicken curry slice! This walking makes me peckish 






The ducks only got a few crumbs that fell of it. Still, the locals feed them enough, I reckon.

Back home with about an hours' walking.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I went for a Jolly down to Stokes Bay again today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/715395966/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1474124747
> 
> ...


Well done for the first aid . How did you stay on your bike if the nobber clipped your bars that hard . Good job you were not on the drops . Hopefully it left a nasty scratch on the car . How come it's on the left hand side ?.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2016)

Today's target 50 miles Had arranged to meet mates Andy and Steve at 0900 for an hour ride at their pace so that would be a relaxed ride for me . So up earlyish out the door at 0800 to do some miles before the meeting .So went through Newtown Linford ,Groby back to Anstey then Thurcaston ,Rothley and Mountsorrel decided to climb bond lane a nasty steep climb just for the fun of it .Got to the meeting point Steve was waiting and Andy soon arrived . So set off at their pace which was very relaxed for me . A nice hour loop though Quorn ,Woodhouse eaves ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Rothley and back to Mountsorrel at every climb I found my self waiting at the top or slowly Free wheeling until they caught up .Dropped Steve off at home and on to Andy's house in Sileby . Quick fettle of his wife's bike who just started riding again and a nice coffee and I set off to get the rest of my miles in and Andy and his wife set off in the other direction for a short ride at an even slower pace . Went up through Walton on the Wolds passed a guy coming up Walton hill on a tourer fully laden and it looked hard work . On Walton lane a guy on a trike was coming the other way a rare sight not sure if it was @raleighnut I think it's the wrong side of town . Back home via Barrow on Soar ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Cropston and Home . 53.4 miles in the bag at 15.7 mph which considering the middle hour was probably 13 mph so not to shabby . Bit chilly this morning but short sleeved and shorts with arm warmers which stayed on for most of the ride just being to warm up as I got home . Went to upload Strava I had the dreaded message someone has stolen your KOM  by 2 seconds so a midweek ride might be planned in a way I wish he taken chunks out of it and I wouldn't feel the need to respond but 2 seconds over 8 minutes


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Sep 2016)

Another ride out with Mrs ND this morning, about half of it off road.
Up to Scholes via Wood Lane and then down main Street to the Coronation Tree, when we went back off road onto the bridleway, Bog Lane.
From there it a lovely meandering and lumpy off road mile all the way to Manston Lane. Took it steady for obvious reasons (my moving time along here was almost 6 minutes slower than I'd do it solo!  ), but with a couple of pauses we did have time for some photos and to enjoy the scenery before the council build a dual carriageway through it...























Then, as were about to get back onto the tarmac at Manston Lane, the farmer came scurrying up the road asking if we'd mind waiting a minute as they were moving some sheep?
No problem, we grabbed a drink expecting a huge flock of sheep to trundle past - so you can imagine our surprise when just TWO sheep were walked up the road and into the field! 




From there it's all back on blacktop up to Pendas Fields and then down to Barwick Road before heading back up home.

*5.84 miles* (9.4km) in a total moving time *53m*, with *218ft* climbed. More importantly it's another ride out for Mrs ND and the first time she's faced a more challenging bit of off-roading. The good news is that she really enjoyed it and is already planning the next ride.

Here's the map:


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Well done for the first aid . How did you stay on your bike if the nobber clipped your bars that hard . Good job you were not on the drops . Hopefully it left a nasty scratch on the car . How come it's on the left hand side ?.



I was stopped, having filtered the queue, turning right. Everyone else missed me by a margin, but not this idiot. He's hopefully got a matching pink mark on his mirror housing. The thing that amazed me is how he missed my leg.


----------



## Big Andy (18 Sep 2016)

First ride out today since AugustvBank Holiday Monday when I had a spill that ended with suspected cracked ribs.
Dug the hybrid out rather than use the road bike just to see how I got on. Not too bad really, only 8 miles but hardly any rib pain, only on really deep breaths. Got to start building back up ready for the Trent100 on 16th October.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Sep 2016)

A little old tandem ride today. Out to Graveley and then a turn for Toseland.
Eventually we ended up in St Neots going past the rugby club, looked like a kids tournament in action




The other side of the road looked less gloomy





Shortly after we arrived in the market square. We were going to go to the posh Betty Bumbles tea room but it wasn't open yet. We went to cafe Nero along with St Neots CC





Out through Eynesbury and on to Abbotsley, then up through the quiet lane to Waresley. 
We stopped to pick blackberries, sloes and rose hips. Jo will wave her magic wand to turn it into something yummy. Whilst picking, one moment it was cloudy and chill, the next it was tropical








Just at the give way there is a T junction. We'd turned to Waresley last Sunday, so we went to Gamlingay. I was sure there was a nice hill, but I wasn't 100% sure...

It turned out I was 100% correct. The maximum down said 19%, maximum up t'other side said 16%. It felt steeper.

From Gamlingay we skirted the Gransdens and Bourn, came through Toft and home. 40 miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/716545287


----------



## jayonabike (18 Sep 2016)

Sunday morning ride with a couple of mates. 
40 miles around the Herts/Beds/Bucks borders and being in the Chilterns a few hills thrown in for good measure. A harder ride than last week, the pace was quite fast from the off & the air was a little colder which affected my breathing on the hills which were fairly frequent. 
All good fun though and being a short morning ride I was home in time for my wife's Sunday lunch.


----------



## msi64 (18 Sep 2016)

Been off my bike force week due to infection, but back this morning and feel a million times better. Out and 12 miles done. Great to be back in Lycra. 
Wife says today " when you started you looked like a rotund guy on a bike, now you look like a cyclist lol"


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2016)

Last Thursday I rode to Capel Curing off the Wirral to join friends for the weekend, taking full panniers for an overnight stay and a few bits for the weekend.

Took my Marin Bear Valley for the ride and stayed in the independent Hostel in Capel. A total of 67 miles, which is the furthest fully loaded ride I've done for many a year. Weather caught me out a bit as it was so hot and I ran out of water as I crossed the Denbigh Moors, so was a bit parched and suffering from the heat as I dropped into betwsy, which left me feeling a bit sick and sunburned. Good wknd though with a good hill walk as well.
















(let me know if you can't see those piccies)


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2016)

jayonabike said:


> Sunday morning ride with a couple of mates.
> 40 miles around the Herts/Beds/Bucks borders and being in the Chilterns a few hills thrown in for good measure. A harder ride than last week, the pace was quite fast from the off & the air was a little colder which affected my breathing on the hills which were fairly frequent.
> All good fun though and being a short morning ride I was home in time for my wife's Sunday lunch.
> 
> ...


That's a good speed for a hilly ride


----------



## Surlydave (18 Sep 2016)

A great ride around north and west Suffolk organised by Hadleigh CC. The Gayford Flyer
is in memory of Oswald Gayford, from Hadleigh, who set a world record by flying continuously
5309 miles from Lincolnshire to Walvis Bay South Africa in 1933. This years Spitfire route had to
be shortened slightly to, to 88km from 100km avoid roadworks near the finish, there is also a second
route the Lancaster, 50km. This was the second running of the event, and hopefully it will continue as 
I for one thoroughly enjoyed it.

https://www.strava.com/athletes/8035690


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2016)

Back in UK today, late back yesterday so missed clubs 25 TT today, needed to collect our doggie and was generally knackered.
Will get out tomorrow afternoon hopefully
Lot colder here than the S of France (though that was coller last couple of days)


----------



## Donger (18 Sep 2016)

Kingsway CC club ride number 22 of the year for me. The "Intermediate" Group was split roughly into one group who normally ride with the "Chilled" Group and another lot who normally go with the fast guys, so we decided to split right from the start. It got off to a bad start as the four of us in the slower group all managed to pick slightly different routes across the first big traffic lights, right in front of the faster group, who were all still together but approaching from a different direction. This caused great amusement for @gordyfinbar and Chris H (alias Stadler and Waldorf) in the wings.

Claire P, @Dark46, @Largie003 and I then rode out as far as the Three Choirs Vineyard at Newent before @Largie003 had to turn for home. The rest of us plodded on to the Weston's Cider mill at Much Marcle in lovely conditions. Fresh Stowford Press cider was consumed in the sunshine....... not before we had taken a wrong turn and ended up passing the other group in the opposite direction, line astern. Either Stadler or Waldorf shouted something witty about us being lost. It was quite nice to see clubmates out on the road, all kitted out in KCC jerseys, and keeping the peloton in good shape.

Came back via Dymock Woods, Newent and Taynton & Tibberton. There we kept being told which way to turn by marshalls who thought we were part of a time trial competition that was going on. I guess we should be flattered.

Got back to Kingsway, having added a few miles to the official route, and by the time I got home, I'd done exactly 48 miles. A nice ride out.

Cheers, Donger.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> Today's target 50 miles Had arranged to meet mates Andy and Steve at 0900 for an hour ride at their pace so that would be a relaxed ride for me . So up earlyish out the door at 0800 to do some miles before the meeting .So went through Newtown Linford ,Groby back to Anstey then Thurcaston ,Rothley and Mountsorrel decided to climb bond lane a nasty steep climb just for the fun of it .Got to the meeting point Steve was waiting and Andy soon arrived . So set off at their pace which was very relaxed for me . A nice hour loop though Quorn ,Woodhouse eaves ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Rothley and back to Mountsorrel at ever climb I found my self waiting at the top or slowly Fred wheeling until they caught up .Dropped Steve off at home and on to Andy's house in Sileby . Quick fettle of his wife's bike who just started riding again and a nice coffee and I set off to get the rest of my miles in and Andy and his wife set off in the other direction for a short ride at an even slower pace . Went up through Walton on the Wolds passed a guy coming up Walton hill on a tourer fully laden and it looked hard work . On Walton lane a guy on a trike was coming the other way a rare sight not sure if it was @raleighnut I think it's the wrong side of town . Back home via Barrow on Soar ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Cropston and Home . 53.4 miles in the bag at 15.7 mph which considering the middle hour was probably 13 mph so not to shabby . Bit chilly this morning but short sleeved and shorts with arm warmers which stayed on for most of the ride just being to warm up as I got home . Went to upload Strava I had the dreaded message someone has stolen your KOM  by 2 seconds so a midweek ride might be planned in a way I wish he taken chunks out of it and I wouldn't feel the need to respond but 2 seconds over 8 minutes


No not me, not that far out.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2016)

Didnt think so his trike was yellow I believe yours is blue but such a rare sight it was a chance it was you


----------



## jayonabike (18 Sep 2016)

Stonechat said:


> That's a good speed for a hilly ride


Yeah it was a good pace, I felt it a few times but enjoyed it.


----------



## LincsBlue (18 Sep 2016)

40 mile ride in the Vale of Belvoir today for me, 2 hours 40 minutes on my Trail 4 with an average speed just under 15 mph, not bad considering I've only been back on the saddle for a couple of months but def need to invest in a road bike. I do seem to have the knack of getting in the middle of road races though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2016)

Two rides today.

1) Sunday morning pootle with our lass, only 20 miles instead of our usual 30, was a bit cooler this morning but soon warmed up.

2) Short ride to Sainsburys to get some stuff for tea, despite pootling and having a rucksack full of food on one of them got two top ten places on Strava. 

(Granted not many people had ridden them )


----------



## Dark46 (18 Sep 2016)

Week 37 and my 16th ride with KCC this year. Yes theres a few missing but its under control I think lol.

Today I opted for the inter ride as I used last weeks beginners to get warmed up after a little break. It
was the right thing to do.

Arriving at the meeting place I wad greeted my Lisa holding a tray with flapjacks wrapped in foil.
Very nice they were too.

As @ Donger said the inter group split straight away for the best.

I got told off by @Largie003 for taking to a cycle path as we were leaving the estate do I could takr a scalp lol. But because I was on the path I approached tge lights different and stay on the cycled path. @Donger and @Largie003 stuck to the road. It looked chaos as we crossed the front of the fast group.

The ride took us past Gloucester Quays and out to Over and on to Newent. @Largie003 doesn't really like main roads and in some ways I agree as it doesn't make for chatter on a social ride.

At Newent we turned right at the lights and headed towards Dymock where after a couple of miles @Largie003 left us as he was on a time restriction.

The three of us left went on to the roundabout at the A449 where we turned left towards Ross on Wye, but we were only heading for Much Marcle and Westons Cider press.

After a swift pint of Stowford Press Cheers @Donger! We headed towards the Forest of Dean and homeward bound.

It was good to be riding on roads that I have not ridden on before but had driven on alot.

We crossed the M50 and headed towards Newent on the A40. Its a up and down road but nothing too
Taxing.

We turned right at the lights at Newent into the village centre where we got slightly mxed up in a triathlon or a TT. Lol the people who were on the event only had numbers on ther backs , so when we turned in the middle of the village we were applauded lol.
I made sure I put a turn of speed on not to disappoint the marshals.

From here we went through Taynton and Tibberton to get back on the A40 just before Higham and back into Gloucester.

For me the ride was 46.6miles and very enjoyable too. It was a good mix of main roads on the way out and lanes in the way back


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Sep 2016)

Quick blast this afternoon once the weather warmed up a bit;was going with the better half but she has a stiff neck so passed on the ride.

Problems again with the HRM,only worked properly when it was turned around,with the front on my skin;new battery didn't help so I think it may be time for a new one.

Apart from that a nice roll out and a good average so at least I can justify the carbon wheels and the FMB tubs have been faultless so far;probably won't get much more use out of them this year now so will make the most of any opportunity to do so.

46kms at 32.5 kph average;

https://www.strava.com/activities/716730915

And a 4k warm down at a bit slower pace;

https://www.strava.com/activities/716730869

290kms for the week and now over 8,800 for the year and over 200 ahead of the 12,000 pace so all going good;just hope the weather holds out until the new year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-444C-96F0-2BCAE31A9E23?hl=en-GB&v=1474220119

A 103 mile trip out to Basinggrad and back today. A Skyride (anti) Social.





Basinggrad ( it's not that bad TBF)






These are cages, in which you can lock your bike. A bloody great It's good to see they take security of your seriously.






A little pub in Easton ( near Winchester ).






Proper chocolate box stuff.






Lovely .

103 miles. I went off far too quickly, forgetting about the amount of climbing on this route. I paid for that. It's going to hurt tomorrow. All in all a nice ride though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Sep 2016)

10 miles today, I saw a pair of cormorants. I also saw a great many cyclists out on the roads. No armadillos.
77F
26C
Winds VBL 5
Relative humidity 41%
Barometer 30.00 steady
Partly cloudy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2016)

Yesterdays ride: As @gavgav has already reported, Doug and I went over to join him for a weekend at the coast and part of the plan was a ride into the hills.

Setting out we had a mile or so on lanes to warm up before tackling the main coast road into Barmouth. As mentioned, there was just the one periwinkle who couldn't judge that the width of the road wasn't enough for us, him and the car coming the other way.

We took the opportunity to head away from this road as soon as possible and down the cycle route to the shore where it had warmed up enough to shed a layer before riding the promenade through town and up to the well known Barmouth Bridge. This was a small thrill for me as I've been visiting the area on and off since I was quite small but I've never been across this local landmark. You can't go fast as the cycle path is made up of planks that are not quite all the same size and make for a rather rattly ride.

Once across we were onto the Mawddach Trail, following the old ralway line to Dolgellau on a fairly smooth gravel surface with fabulous scenery to look at most of the way. At Dolgellau we had a pause for lunch before passing through the town and starting our climb up into the hills. We'd passed quite a few riders with event numbers on while on the Mawddach Trail and on our climb we passed some of them again as they flew by down the hill.

I'd worried about how Doug would cope with a big climb as he hasn't done that many miles this year but he coped fine, dropping the bike into its very low granny gear and winding his way up. Later on he said he'd enjoyed it and even felt slightly disappointed that the climb wasn't bigger.

We all felt that it had been well worth it for the views we'd been aiming for of Llynnau Cregennen (Cregennen Lakes) which was a fabulous spot, especially in the sunshine. We didn't move on for a little while but when we did another great view was just round the corner as we looked back down on the estuary and Barmouth in the distance.

There followed a very rapid descent as we lost all the height we'd gained on a narrow gated lane that twists its way down to Arthog. Great fun. Make sure your brakes work before setting off on this one.

After passing through Arthog we rejoined the Mawddach Trail and recrossed the bridge to Barmouth. There were some tired legs in the party by now and some pushing was done up the very steep path from the prom to the main road. A rider on a road bike stormed past us just here but only got another 10 yards before dismounting and saying "I'm going to join you".

A great ride covering 33 miles at 9.8mph average by my speedometer. Respectable for our little group.

Gav may have talked up my photography a bit. I did however get lots of shots and here are a few to give a taste of the trip:





Riding the promenade which handily is a shared use path.





Heading down towards the bridge.










A couple of shots on the Mawddach Trail.





Dolgellau





Drink stop on our way up into the hills.





Climbing again but Gav still manages a grin for the camera.






What we came up for. Cregennen Lakes (which look better in real life than my snapshots can convey) .........





........and just round the corner, the view back down to Barmouth.





After a manic descent we recross Barmouth Bridge and head back for a well earned pint.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterdays ride: As @gavgav has already reported, Doug and I went over to join him for a weekend at the coast and part of the plan was a ride into the hills.
> 
> Setting out we had a mile or so on lanes to warm up before tackling the main coast road into Barmouth. As mentioned, there was just the one periwinkle who couldn't judge that the width of the road wasn't enough for us, him and the car coming the other way.
> 
> ...




That's my part of the world. I want to do the trail from barmouth to dolegllau. At one time, the council were talking of shutting the bridge crossing as the cost of up keep was too much.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> That's my part of the world. I want to do the trail from barmouth to dolegllau. At one time, the council were talking of shutting the bridge crossing as the cost of up keep was too much.


You'll like the trail. 8 or 9 miles with a decent gravel surface and not getting bothered by traffic. I believe the cycle/pedestrian access to the bridge is safe for now and hope it stays that way. There were plenty of people using it when we were there.


----------



## Donger (18 Sep 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> 10 miles today, I saw a pair of cormorants. I also saw a great many cyclists out on the roads. No armadillos.
> .



I didn't come across any armadillos today either.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> I didn't come across any armidillos today either.







Crunchy on the outside, soft in the middle.


----------



## mybike (18 Sep 2016)

jayonabike said:


> Sunday morning ride with a couple of mates.
> 40 miles around the Herts/Beds/Bucks borders and being in the Chilterns a few hills thrown in for good measure. A harder ride than last week, the pace was quite fast from the off & the air was a little colder which affected my breathing on the hills which were fairly frequent.
> All good fun though and being a short morning ride I was home in time for my wife's Sunday lunch.
> 
> ...



If I follow the map right, it looks like you resisted stopping at a pub in Aldbury.


----------



## Diggs (18 Sep 2016)

Kids rugby, shopping, dinner in the oven....All done so shot out for an hour this afternoon. Normal round the reservoir with a couple small variations. It was still quite warm today.





Weeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Sep 2016)

1st commute on the re-built Trek this morning.

All loaded up with a weeks worth of clothes and other stuff and was ready to go when I realised it had no bottle cage.Doh!,so quickly nabbed the one off the Graham Weigh as it was nearest and off we went.

Bit later leaving so the A10 was a bit busier and also being Monday as well;rolled along nicely and the 105 lever/deore shifting was really smooth,kept to the big ring all the way and only stopped at Chittering as JP from the club who also commutes regularly was stopped fixing a puncture.Asked if he was ok but he was just about done so didn't need any help so went on my way in to Cambridge via Waterbeach.

Through the city to the little 'trose and it was nice to be able to put the weekly provisions in the panniers;then it was a easy roll to work.

Happy with the build and it'll get used quite a bit I think for the loaded Monday runs;only real niggle is the front lever/caliper combo isn't quite as good as it could be so might source another long-drop caliper and will have to find out the pull ratio of the 105 levers.

Oh and a better saddle.

https://www.strava.com/activities/717468453


At journey's end;


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2016)

We are getting my daughter (nearly 6) more confident on her bike. She has sat on a tagalong for some time but needs her confidence boosting on her own bike. So, walking/riding from home to our closest quiet lane (closed to motor vehicles) we did 2.5 miles to the next village for her to drop off a party invitation to her friend, and enjoy a quick drink in the pub, before riding back.

She needed some persuasion on the way there (chocolate bar in the pub!) but really motored home afterwards. Every time she goes out we see an improvement.


----------



## gbb (19 Sep 2016)

Busy busy busy at work, yesterday and Saturday were all day at work days...head cold for the last few days culminating in feeling groggy last night...phhhh .
2 days off in lieu, today was going to be a day to relax but I need some steak for tonight, car was an option....bike sounds better but it's going to have to be a steady one, so hybrid out this morning.
15 miles at no great pace, 2 pieces of steak and some shopping, meandered along cycle paths from Fengate, past Flag Fen archaeology site, alongside the Nene into town and back home, loads of countryside dykes and ditches, quiet riding, lovely. Summer's over, everything seems quiet out there, there's a calm, even the birds seem to be relaxed, never noticed that before. Very peaceful. 

Feel better for the ride, it's given me a lift.
Soon be cooking sirloin steak, new potatoes, peas, mushrooms and onions and a glass of wine for tea , it's my wife's birthday .


----------



## Mrs M (19 Sep 2016)

gbb said:


> Busy busy busy at work, yesterday and Saturday were all day at work days...head cold for the last few days culminating in feeling groggy last night...phhhh .
> 2 days off in lieu, today was going to be a day to relax but I need some steak for tonight, car was an option....bike sounds better but it's going to have to be a steady one, so hybrid out this morning.
> 15 miles at no great pace, 2 pieces of steak and some shopping, meandered along cycle paths from Fengate, past Flag Fen archaeology site, alongside the Nene into town and back home, loads of countryside dykes and ditches, quiet riding, lovely. Summer's over, everything seems quiet out there, there's a calm, even the birds seem to be relaxed, never noticed that before. Very peaceful.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Mrs gbb


----------



## Alex H (19 Sep 2016)

I haven't posted on here for a while. I thought perhaps I could spare you all the trips to St Cyr on the tandem (twice weekly) . Anyway we've now done over 700km on the Pino since we bought it and have brought it to the Aude for a week to give it a holiday. We're staying in a gite near Castelnaudary, unfortunately it's on top of a hill. The owners even have the remains of an old windmill on site. On the way out from the gite you can see the village of Montmaur, clinging to the side of yet another hill 







The gite owners also have a restaurant, so as we are going to visit later in the week, we thought it might be a good idea to find out where it was.

There is a lake that is at the back of the restaurant with lots of ducks.






We also discovered that next to the lake is a 'piste cyclable' which runs from Saint Ferréol in the North of the region to the Canal du Midi, near Castelnaudary. The route follows the service 'road' of La Rigole du Canal du Midi. This is the only 'top-up' stream that supplies the Canal du Midi between Carcassone and Toulouse. Suitable only for mountain bikes - and fat-tyred Pinos , the 'road' is basically a farm track that follows the stream, covered in pine cones and with lots of tree roots spoiling the surface.

Here is the lake at the restaurant to the left, the path (round the lake is very good) and the stream on the right.





Most of the track is sheltered in the trees, with the occasional break for joining / leaving / crossing a road.






It was round about here that we started seeing plastic bags attached to some of the pine trees - most seemed to be filled with a black liquid - needless to say I have no idea why






Bridge over the stream





A few more trees





The Canal du Midi and 2 of the 6 cyclists we saw. (2 of whom were camping with a baby )






A quieter bit 





Route





Notice the climb back to the gite at the end. We did get off and walk for about 100m out of the 1.4km it is from the main road to the house.

48km in 3 hrs 10min - fairly slow due to the lack of decent surface 

392m of ascent


----------



## msi64 (19 Sep 2016)

Extra three miles on my ride tonight, I know it's not much but it makes me feel better lol. 13.2 miles tonight.


----------



## Bariton (19 Sep 2016)

Did five miles along the canal towpath this evening. Starting to feel a bit stronger as I enter my second week as a cyclist, and bum not as tender as it was in week 1.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Sep 2016)

I did a short one today to make sure the legs were working properly, after yesterday's efforts.

https://www.strava.com/activities/717711073/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1474291888
Just over 20 miles, on dead legs.
I did stop at my local coffee place ( of course )





I got it done before the weather changed, so that's nice.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2016)

This evening I rode with my cub pack, of varying abilities, along Frampton End Road to Iron Acton, fixed one puncture, and with our lights on, rode back the same way. 23 8-10 yr olds all having a great evening ride!


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2016)

Alex H said:


> I haven't posted on here for a while. I thought perhaps I could spare you all the trips to St Cyr on the tandem (twice weekly) . Anyway we've now done over 700km on the Pino since we bought it and have brought it to the Aude for a week to give it a holiday. We're staying in a gite near Castelnaudary, unfortunately it's on top of a hill. The owners even have the remains of an old windmill on site. On the way out from the gite you can see the village of Montmaur, clinging to the side of yet another hill
> 
> View attachment 144567
> 
> ...


I believe that the plastic bags on pine trees may be there to deter a type of moth..


----------



## Alex H (20 Sep 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> I believe that the plastic bags on pine trees may be there to deter a type of moth..



I don't think so - have a look https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/plastic-bags-on-pine-trees.207432/


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Sep 2016)

Gloomy commute today but still a nice ride in on the re-vamped XLS,all hunky dory and needed the mudguards after the venings rain.

Only cock up was not starting the Garmin so mised a few km's at the start.








https://www.strava.com/activities/718460243

Some obligatory pics of the XLS in winter guise;


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2016)

Alex H said:


> I don't think so - have a look https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/plastic-bags-on-pine-trees.207432/





User said:


> Correct. By the look of it being used to check for Pine Processionary Moths, which are an increasing problem in France.


----------



## steve50 (20 Sep 2016)

A good ride this morning, just over 26 miles with a lot of hill climbing, got home hot and sweaty with tired legs but enjoyed the ride. Was anyone from the forum riding Cragg Vale this morning around 10.30 - 11.00am, I was going downhill and passed a lot of cyclists coming from the opposite direction. I was on the Boardman (black & yellow) wearing red short sleeve jersey and black cycling tights with red piping, the majority of us acknowledged each other in passing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/718645456
Edit; really pleased with myself, 15 PR's today!!!! Wow!


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Sep 2016)

Been off the bike for the last 4 days, initially missing a commute due to having to collect something big after work, but subsequently due to my legs not playing ball. Today I decided I needed something different, so dragged the Boardman MTB out of the garage and went exploring.
Started out heading towards Egham, before finding the footpath alongside the railway which brings me out at the bottom of Prune Hill. Normally I go up this on road, but today I followed the wet grass route across a field (a marked path) to the first stile. Still looking good for a 5 yr old bike





The path from here to the pub at the top is rather steep in places, and today was very muddy. I had to push a couple of times as the back tyre became slick with the mud (honest..). I wasn't able to justify stopping at the pub, I'd only gone 3 or so miles at this point, so turned left up Callow Hill in search of a trail I'd spotted on the map. Turned out to be a great find, and one to revisit in drier weather. A super downhill trail through the forest, tempting to go faster but the unknowns and mud held me back. Crossed the railway at the bottom, then headed to Thorpe and off down Monks Walk. Also a bit muddy. Thorpe Park is still open, and usually you can watch people on the Loggers Leap ride (used to be the biggest log flume in Europe, back when I was a Thorpe Park cleaner). It seems this is now closed, and was fenced off. Spotted another blast from the past though, from the days when Thorpe Park had a farm. A workmates Dad used to drive this after he retired. Very unusual to see one out of the shed though..





Home having done 12 miles, quite possibly one of my slowest rides in ages, but also one of the most fun and made a good change from zooming around on the road bike.


----------



## Buck (20 Sep 2016)

Home early tonight so I negotiated with Mrs Buck that I would take the junior Bucks to Karate and she would do the pick up allowing me to squeeze a quick ride in 

After getting them there and battling the traffic home I hopped onto the bike (luckily I had the foresight to get it ready and get changed ahead of drop off)

The weather was lovely - nice and calm with barely a breeze and whilst you could feel it quickly cooling off, it was still pleasant enough for just a short sleeve top.

I knew I'd have a maximum of an hour before the light had gone completely so I headed out of the village with the lights on and up onto the Haddingley drag, seeing the sun setting behind the distant hills. I cycled on Whitley Road past the windmills and then up the steep climb to the Royds Hill viewing platform then back towards home on Broadstone Road. I passed another cyclist heading up to Windmill Lane and we had a brief chat before I continued onwards.

In a nice nod to my progress part of my route is the "5 lane ends lap" which I did in 27:48. Looking back on Strava, that's 12 minutes faster than I did it in last December. 

Turning right past the quarry I then took a left and headed down the main road to the Sovereign where I took a left and decided I would give it everything on the "sovereign sprint" where I consistently get 21s ! Tonight I finally broke through the barrier and hit a nice 19s, giving me joint 4th overall on Strava. A small victory but a nice result all the same.

Home in under an hour just as darkness set in. What a nice way to spend an hour. (sorry no photos tonight)






https://www.strava.com/activities/719107453


----------



## msi64 (20 Sep 2016)

16 miles done tonight, feeling well chuffed with myself


----------



## Stonechat (21 Sep 2016)

Went out Monday. Ideally would have liked 40 miles plus
Went over Chertsey Bridge, Up Holloway Hill, Down Stonehill Road and Gracious Pond Road. Then sWindlesham and Lightwater, turning back then, through Chobham, and my normal way back through quiet anes until crossing the A322 and back via Addlestone

There were a few spots of rain throughout hence I shortened the ride

After I got home, it dod rain narder so made the right choice

https://www.strava.com/activities/717755844

27.4 miles at 16.8 mph
623 feet climbed
A bit of wind in some directions


----------



## robjh (21 Sep 2016)

We've been staying for a couple of days in the Dolomites in Italy, and yesterday I went out for a circular ride that goes around the Sella massif. The Dolomites consist of a number of such massifs, great irruptions of rock that present sheer cliffs on all sides and broken, jagged peaks, and from the high roads you can often look over to several of these mountain groups at one time. It was a ride that wasn't too long horizontally, at 70km, but made up for that with around 2000m of climbing and absolute tons of character.
I started from Campitello, a rather touristy village in the Fassa Valley, and started to climb at Canazei, around 1450m above sea level.The first stop was at the Sella Pass (2244m), facing the peaks of the Rosengarten Group.
_on the climb to the Passo Sella_








_coffee break at the top_





There followed a fast descent - all the descents were fast and exhilarating, on good surfaces - to a col then another, shorter climb to the Gardena Pass at 2234m.








After more stops for photos, I zoomed down the hairpins to the town of Corvara, which was the next junction.
_descent from Passo Gardena towards Corvara_





The next pass, Campolongo, was a mere pimple at around 1870m and well below the treeline and another steep descent then brought me to the village of Arabba and another coffee stop before the final long climb to the Pordoi Pass (2239m). This seemed like the longest climb of the day, maybe because of already-tired legs, and the fact I was taking fewer photo breaks on this stretch which had fewer dramatic cliffs surrounding it.
_Climb to Pordoi, looking back_




Passo Pordoi itself was dominated by a huge carpark and cable-car station as well as the normal summit hotels and shops. I stopped briefly at a small museum of the First World War battles in these mountains between Italy and Austro-Hungary, awful battles of attrition among the high pinnacles and glaciers, truly dreadful stuff of a time when European fought European.

And then finally it was the last descent to Canazei and Campitello and Mrs rjh and the dogs. The sun had gone in and I really felt the coldness of the air at descending speeds and regretted my choice of fingerless gloves.
_The way down from Passo Pordoi_


----------



## steve50 (21 Sep 2016)

Amazing roads and scenery, lucky man @robjh


----------



## Stonechat (21 Sep 2016)

robjh said:


> We've been staying for a couple of days in the Dolomites in Italy, and yesterday I went out for a circular ride that goes around the Sella massif. The Dolomites consist of a number of such massifs, great irruptions of rock that present sheer cliffs on all sides and broken, jagged peaks, and from the high roads you can often look over to several of these mountain groups at one time. It was a ride that wasn't too long horizontally, at 70km, but made up for that with around 2000m of climbing and absolute tons of character.
> I started from Campitello, a rather touristy village in the Fassa Valley, and started to climb at Canazei, around 1450m above sea level.The first stop was at the Sella Pass (2244m), facing the peaks of the Rosengarten Group.
> _on the climb to the Passo Sella_



Well done on such a tough route.Wether and the season changing now. I did Ventoux recewntly and was OK in short, short sleeves, and fingerless gloves. I had a gilet in case for the descent but did not need.

Can appreciate this effort


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2016)

Just back from a jaunt down the lanes. Started off in bright sunshine and ended getting back home jusg before the heavens opened. Just over 10 miles today down the B4404. Took a right turn up yet another previously unknown lane. Lots pheasants jumping out of hedges and running all over the road.


----------



## Alex H (21 Sep 2016)

Back to the Canal du Midi, where we left it on Monday to start today's ride.

Boat load of oldies () taking a trip down the canal.






There are smaller boats too, but we were really surprised at the lack of craft at this time of year.






For those of you who like to complain about cyclists not returning 'hello' or 'bonjour' in our case, really ought to visit this part of France. The locals are the most miserable bunch we've ever come across. All the tourist on hire bikes or with paniers / trailers all responded. 

Our intention was to go West along the canal to Villefranche-de-Lauragais and then turn North into the countryside. This plan was upset by 2 problems. 1. You can't see the town from the canal (at least it wasn't where I thought it should be) and 2. there are *no* direction signs on any of the roads that cross the canal, so you have no idea where you are really. The locks are all numbered though, so that's helpful . I realised that we should go no further than the crossing where the canal goes under the motorway, so we changed direction at this point and ended up in Saint Rome, where there appears to be an enormous chateau and the smallest Mairie we've ever seen (Photo from Jack Ma - French Wikipedia)






These are the fields just before Saint Rome.





Going away from the canal of course means going up and it was a bit tedious getting to Montgaillard-Lauragais, where we stopped for lunch. No seats of course, had to make do with a low wall around the Mairie.

This is the church tower.





This part of the country seems even more empty than where we live, it was so quiet with very little traffic - at this point we were cycling along an escarpment so had views on either side for many kms.










Route




50km in 2 hrs 50 min

507m of climbing included 200m of walking* that hill *back to the gite


----------



## Basil.B (21 Sep 2016)

Usual loop did 29 miles, a spoke broke in the front wheel.
Another job to add to my list.


----------



## Diggs (21 Sep 2016)

Out for just over an hour today to stretch it to just over 20 miles. Primarily to check the new cleats and make sure the replacement cam was working OK. Usual lunch route but made sure that I added on a little hilly bit.
Nice and quiet out in the lanes


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Sep 2016)

After being a good boy and fitting a shower pump this morning, I found myself with an hour to kill before the kids got home from school so a quick spin around Virginia Water Lake. Got the timing about right for that, but coming home managed to hit the school mum traffic, so a bit busier than normal.
For my good behaviour this morning I was rewarded by being allowed to clean out all the guttering..


----------



## galaxy (21 Sep 2016)

Away Caravaning and walking. Also brought the bikes. So getting out beetween walking.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Sep 2016)

Tired after my Pyrenean adventure I joined Margaret P-R, Julian H, Phil G and Peter M in Upton for a social pedal. Fladbury was the call so we took the standard run out to the Combertons and by Charlton to Craycombe Farm for coffee and soup. There had been no rush in the riding nor any at the cafe. Just a pleasant potter.

The potter continued as we rode back over the old airfield and by the ford. Jules peeled off after Pirton as did Phil at Earl's Croome. Pete headed for his car in Upton while M and I headed for Malvern. M was after a few extra miles so turned homeward near Danemoor X. I got back just as the rain decided to get going. Nice little (53 mile) leg loosener for me.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2016)

Tonight's ride was a blatant strava segment chasing .On Sunday I lost one of my three Koms so today was an attempt to get it back . So on with my lights and off on a local loop .Thurcaston to Cropston and back to Anstey in full flat out mode bit windy but as it a loop I did get a bit off a tailwind on the last stretch but it was a headwind up the first climb . Got home and uploaded and I managed to equal the Kom so we're sharing for now . Managed 8 minutes 12 seconds a full 2 seconds faster than last time . But still think there's a bit more to come on a perfect day but not much .


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2016)

Alex H said:


> For those of you who like to complain about cyclists not returning 'hello' or 'bonjour' in our case, really ought to visit this part of France. The locals are the most miserable bunch we've ever come across. All the tourist on hire bikes or with paniers / trailers all responded.



I wonder if it's just a cultural thing, in France, Belgium and the Netherlands drivers don't seem to acknowledge eachother for giving way etc...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Sep 2016)

Commuting miles as normal.
Monday: Got stung by a wasp on the way in. It got into my helmet then as I pulled over to take the thing off it dropped down the neck of my t-shirt and stung me in the middle of my back. That smarted a bit.

Tuesday: I used the Raleigh and enjoyed a fast run in to work then kept up a similar pace on the short route home in the afternoon. I had a little panic on the way back when something hit me in the face and then sat on my glasses. Fortunately it was just a fly this time but I've left a 20 foot long skid mark from my sudden stop to find out.
16.1 mph average for the round trip.

Today: My brother was going to join me for the long version of the ride in but was feeling a little off colour and couldn't face it. I went the long way anyway and as always enjoyed the change of routine. No incident to report which is always good. In a quiet period at work I tinkered with the bike (knockabout bike today as the forecast was wet for later on) and think I've cured an annoying creak that has been getting on my nerves for a few weeks.

The threatened rain arrived while I was getting changed for the trip home but stopped when I'd got all of my waterproofs on and it stayed dry for the ride. Suits me. Not much to report on the way home apart from an Audi driver letting me across traffic, me disturbing a buzzard and having a creak free commute which was very nice.

28.1 miles at a reasonable average for this bike of 13.9mph.





On the way in. Sunny where I am but there is mist and some threatening looking cloud to the south. If Doug had joined me for this trip he would have ridden into the rain on his way back.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2016)

A shade over 42 pancake flat miles down the coast and back from Folkestone to Dungerness and back with @Hill Wimp. Lemon sole dish with a nice pint of doombar,(cheers Hills), at the halfway mark went down a treat. 
Carried on for a trip to the folks then back home but met a couple doing a london to Paris charity ride who were on their way to catch the ferry. I rode with them to the port and by the time I got home had clocked up another 16 miles. 

58 miles all done in our characteristicly glorious sunshine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> A shade over 42 pancake flat miles down the coast and back from Folkestone to Dungerness and back with @Hill Wimp. Lemon sole dish with a nice pint of doombar,(cheers Hills), at the halfway mark went down a treat.
> Carried on for a trip to the folks then back home but met a couple doing a london to Paris charity ride who were on their way to catch the ferry. I rode with them to the port and by the time I got home had clocked up another 16 miles.
> 
> 58 miles all done in our characteristicly glorious sunshine.

















Huge empty sandy beaches, big sound mirrors, rather nice lunch and a little train.

Was the usual gloriously warm sunshine mentioned


----------



## Alex H (21 Sep 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I wonder if it's just a cultural thing, in France, Belgium and the Netherlands drivers don't seem to acknowledge eachother for giving way etc...



Not a problem where I live (Haute Vienne) everyone responds


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Sep 2016)

Just another quick scoot out into the greenery and back after work and before tea, enlivened by two MGIF nobbers who both exceeded the speed limit to get past me, then braked and turned left...

Although there was some fun to be had passing a group of young lads on MTBs / BSO's who first called out "I bet that's fast" (I was on the Pro Carbon), followed by "Race you mate". Well, it would have been rude not to...

*7.07 miles* (11.38km) in 25m 41s at an average of *16.5mph,* with a mere 269ft climbed

Oh, and two more things I learned today:
1) It's getting a bit gloomy for wearing my sunnies on post work rides now.
2) I really need to find my CREE front light and get it charged...

Heres a map:




And a pic:


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 144891
> View attachment 144892
> View attachment 144893
> View attachment 144894
> ...


So who was on the Scampi 'n' Chips then eh?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> So who was on the Scampi 'n' Chips then eh?


----------



## gavgav (21 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Commuting miles as normal.
> Monday: Got stung by a wasp on the way in. It got into my helmet then as I pulled over to take the thing off it dropped down the neck of my t-shirt and stung me in the middle of my back. That smarted a bit.
> 
> Tuesday: I used the Raleigh and enjoyed a fast run in to work then kept up a similar pace on the short route home in the afternoon. I had a little panic on the way back when something hit me in the face and then sat on my glasses. Fortunately it was just a fly this time but I've left a 20 foot long skid mark from my sudden stop to find out.
> ...


I think you've had your quota of wasp stings for a while!!


----------



## Aravis (21 Sep 2016)

A ride today that eventually put a smile on my face, totalling 113 miles:

https://www.strava.com/activities/720241612

I had to be home mid afternoon to take my daughter to a music lesson and dispose of two gas fires I ripped out yesterday at the local tip. During the enforced stop there was a bit of cloudburst, after which the air was much clearer and the final 29 mile loop seemed to fly by. Up to that point, although it was a glorious, if slightly hazy, late summer day in the Cotswolds, it had been heavier going. The views were gorgeous throughout, and I think I've found my optimal route northwards out of the Cotswold Water Park.

My new shoe plates didn't work very well. I always had to click the left foot into place with my hand. OK once I'd got used to it.

In the last two weeks I've made an almost miraculous adjustment to my diet, largely losing the desire to eat bad sweet things and reducing portion sizes. And most importantly, making it stick, feeling better as a result and losing several pounds. Having spent a lifetime overeating and relying on burning it off, a strategy which worked OK at times, how I'm feeling now is quite a revelation. Getting on the bike for the first time, I got a few confusing messages, often feeling weak and urgently needing to eat. However, on the steepest climb of the day, one I know well, I seemed to skip up remarkably easily - Strava confirms this. So it's looking promising.

Regarding my admittedly marginal type II diabetes, there may have been a very quick result from to the reduced sugar intake. For the first time I can remember I never had to make an emergency stop. It seems the penny has finally dropped.


----------



## Diggs (22 Sep 2016)

My ride today?........

A "Dad I've forgotten my science text book!" 3 mile round trip

Still. what are musettes for eh?


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Sep 2016)

Nice pacy roll in today and much nicer weather wise too;just a blast down the A10 and in to Cambridge via Waterbeach and Fen Ditton.

No Strava cups but a good average so those S-Ones are doing their job;

https://www.strava.com/activities/720750471

Second breakfast at the Espresso Library;






And then a roll down Mill Road to work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/720750452


----------



## Spinney (22 Sep 2016)

The Sun was  and I needed a couple of light bulbs that are not stocked by the supermarkets, so off to Screwfix in Thornbury, by a slightly convoluted route that takes in a few more hills than necessary.

(When I say 'hills', bear in mind that this is on the fairly flat land to the west of the Cotswold scarp, so not really 'hills' in any true sense of the word!).

So, off along the lanes to Huntingford and Damery, up the steep hill to Tortworth, then up the hill beyond that, across to Cromhall, Tytherington, Itchington, edges of Alveston, Thornbury, then back via Millbury Heath and Cromhall again.

Sky blue with little puffy white clouds, quiet lanes, leafy hedges, sun-dappled shady tunnels through the woods (and no idiot drivers). 

https://www.strava.com/activities/721150742

10 PRs! Slow by some standards, but beating so many of my previous times just topped off the ride nicely.

No pics, sadly.


----------



## Surlydave (22 Sep 2016)

Nice to get out on a Ctc Thursday ride on a lovely day, certainly beats working!!
11's stop at Crettingham golf club, followed by a great ride to the Mill at Saxtead,
near Framlingham.
https://www.strava.com/activities/721370418


----------



## gavgav (22 Sep 2016)

Been back at work for 4 days, after my 2 week break and feeling fed up, so out for a short ride to pick myself up.

Out through the estate, dodging the ruddy roadworks that appear like a yo-yo on the nearby main road, then through Reabrook. Had just crossed the railway bridge, when pedals jammed. Wobbled to a stop and the chain had dropped off the end of the cassette . I can only assume that the derailleur has been moved during transit of the bike back from Wales, in my car last weekend, as the gears were clunky as well. Managed to free it and get it back on, and it didn't come off again, but I was left with oily hands for the rest of the ride, improved a bit with a tissue!

Followed the cycle paths up to Heathgates, then down to the River Severn and along the Towpath into the Quarry. Couldn't believe how busy both the Towpath and Quarry were, with people making the most of a dry and sunny evening before the nights draw in much more, including cyclists, runners, walkers and a game of rounders that was taking place. One slight moment, worse for the chap coming the other way, when two dogs were charging around off their leads and causing mayhem, causing him to swerve and just about avoid them fetching him off.

Crossed Porthill Bridge and then headed through Copthorne, Nobold and Meole Brace, before dicing with the traffic and roadworks to get home again.

11.1 miles at 11.1 mph avg! I like symmetry


----------



## 13 rider (22 Sep 2016)

gavgav said:


> 11.1 miles at 11.1 mph avg! I like symmetry


Yes but how long did it take you


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2016)

After a few shorter strolls over the last week, my walk today was initially 6 miles over to a mate's house to drink coffee and eat a Belgium Bun. Luckily, the clouds in the distance dropped rain a mile or so away, and I only got slightly drizzled on. Quite refreshing, actually!






From there he dropped me into town (hence the straight line on the route) to deliver a big tub of 'Celebrations' for the wonderful staff on Singlehurst Ward at the hospital that did my eye op a short while ago.
After walking through Becketts Park and past Barnes Meadow I was on the path alongside the Nene and the Washlands is a bit boring as it's dead straight for a mile or so, so I cut across to the weirs and then the Boat Club to alleviate the tedium. Once Riverside Retail, I grabbed a coke from McD's to up the sugar levels a bit for the last 3 or 4 miles home.






Up the grassy knoll to Great Billing and within a mile or so of home.






A most enjoyable 15 mile walk, with slightly aching feet this evening as I'm still breaking the new boots in..


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2016)

@PeteXXX could you ride the same route if you wanted to when back to full fitness


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX could you ride the same route if you wanted to when back to full fitness


I think I already have, give or take a turn or two


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I already have, give or take a turn or two



its quite surprising how far you can get about without touching roads sometimes


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/721457711/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1474573533

Tonight was the last Skyride social towards Beaulieu. The biggest turn out at 9 riders and a couple of us leaders.







The Autumn is here officialy.






The other leaders.

It's become very popular, so we're moving it to Sunday afternoons.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/721457711/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1474573533
> 
> Tonight was the last Skyride social towards Beaulieu. The biggest turn out at 9 riders and a couple of us leaders.
> 
> ...


That's hardcore, keeping yer mitts on to get a better grip on the pint.


----------



## Alex H (23 Sep 2016)

Last day in the Aude and very  so a short ride before lunch at our host's restaurant.

Back to the Canal du Midi, just after Avignonet-Lauragais

Map of the canal






Bridge taking D80 over the canal






Remember, it's a shared path 






More oldies on a tourist trip






The A61 motorway runs very close to the canal in this area (within 50m at times) and the traffic noise is very noticeable. However, not as bad as the express train that snuck up on us on the way back along the D813.  I imagine if you were camping, you'd have to find a site a fair way south of the canal each day.

Route






31km in 1hr 40mins with 225m of climbing (Failed yet again to beat *that hill *)


----------



## EnPassant (23 Sep 2016)

Time for a break from squabbling about helmets and 4x4's .
Up onto the Cotswold escarpment from Gloucester, trying to do more hills much as I dislike them (puff, pant). Through Painswick and Stroud, over the motorway and back up to Gloucester skimming the River Severn at one point. What fantastic weather for a week away from October, made the most of it, 32 miles and 1,200 ft of climbing is a fair bit for me.













Stroud Centre Down



__ EnPassant
__ 23 Sep 2016



Looking Down in Stroud
23rd September 2016

















Pub Frampton



__ EnPassant
__ 23 Sep 2016



The Bell at Frampton
23rd September 2016

















River Severn



__ EnPassant
__ 23 Sep 2016



River Severn at Epney
23rd September 2016


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> The Sun was  and I needed a couple of light bulbs that are not stocked by the supermarkets, so off to Screwfix in Thornbury, by a slightly convoluted route that takes in a few more hills than necessary.
> 
> (When I say 'hills', bear in mind that this is on the fairly flat land to the west of the Cotswold scarp, so not really 'hills' in any true sense of the word!).
> 
> ...



A nice route, that ! I did some of the southern parts of that route on Wednesday and most mornings I can be found tackling Shellard's Lane Westbound.


----------



## Archeress (23 Sep 2016)

Today was an important day, my friend (S) is going for her gender reassignment surgery in November and has been told she must not cycle for a certain time before the surgery so today was her last ride for a considerable time. S turned 70 this year and only started leisure cycling this year at my instigation, she started by riding with me and also riding the novice rides with my club Stokes Cycling Club. S has slowly increased her mileage and today wanted to make her last ride to the cafe at Warmley Waiting Rooms on the Bristol - Bath Railway Path.

We set out in gorgeous sunshine about mid morning riding towards the UWE (University of West of England) where I planned a coffee stop. Okay it was only 3.5 miles in but I wanted the ride to be leisurely and memorable. I knew the cafe at the architecture block had tables outside so we could sit with the bikes without locking them up. The little square outside was a sun trap and we were lovely and warm while drinking our Lattes.

We eventually moved on to cycle through the campus and then descended through Stoke Park (for those who aren't Bristolians but do travel into Bristol by the M32, Stoke Park is the lovely parkland by the big yellow house up on the hill West of the M32). Cycling more city bound we rode along the river and into Eastville Park before then following the route of the M32 on cycle paths. We soon had to depart from this route when we were less than a mile from the city centre and navigate over to the very beginning of the Railway Path.

S had never ridden the Railway Path and had not known what to expect, so it was to her pleasure to find that it was a fully tarmacced path. S often wondered where she was as the path is often quite hidden from the surrounding landscape, and every so often I would hear from behind me, "oh, I know where I am now!" as we came out into more open landscapes.

All too soon we arrived at Warmley and locked the bikes up and found a table in the sun. We order Bacon Rolls (on Brioche Buns no less!) and a drink each and just luxuriated in the sun. S was quite interested in the accessible cycling project for people with disabilities based at Warmley Waiting Rooms as her wife is considerably disabled, but by the time we'd eaten, the project had closed. We posed for a photo in front of the little cafe building which had it's windows taped up in preparation for the blitz (the Avon Valley Railway based at Bitton, a couple of miles further down the path, has a 1940's event this weekend).

We had a quick look at the old signal box before mounting the bikes again for the homeward trip. We joined the ring road path and made good time. Arriving at the Hambrook / Frenchay lights I gave S a variety of options for the homeward trip, and S decided on the longest. We headed for the UWE campus again, dipping under the M32 on a quiet road and then on through to Abbey Wood. We passed by Bristol Parkway Station and headed through all the parks around the Stokes.

All in, almost 26 miles, S longest ride since she started leisure riding, and must have been almost 20 miles on traffic free cycle paths.

Strava here: https://www.strava.com/activities/722116502











Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2016)

With it being a little while since last decent length ride, I was due one.

At first I used route set on the Garmin website and the next Garmin 820. However it led me astray. So had to improvise, went southwards over White Down, and Leith Hill, then tuned back and did them in the northerly direction ( the harder one).

Got a PB on Leith Hill.

Overall 60.3 miles at a meagre 14.4 mph.
3212 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/722104383


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Sep 2016)

Archeress said:


> Today was an important day, my friend (S) is going for her gender reassignment surgery in November and has been told she must not cycle for a certain time before the surgery so today was her last ride for a considerable time. S turned 70 this year and only started leisure cycling this year at my instigation, she started by riding with me and also riding the novice rides with my club Stokes Cycling Club. S has slowly increased her mileage and today wanted to make her last ride to the cafe at Warmley Waiting Rooms on the Bristol - Bath Railway Path.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x



Fab café that one, found in the pouring rain when I did the B2B path earlier this year. Nice coffee, nice cake and very friendly staff.


----------



## Archeress (23 Sep 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Fab café that one, found in the pouring rain when I did the B2B path earlier this year. Nice coffee, nice cake and very friendly staff.


We got chatting to a chap with a Brompton who lives and works in London. He travels to Bath by train several times a year just to ride the path to Templemeads and visit the cafe at Warmly.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Sep 2016)

Nice ride out yesterday morning, chilly enough for arm warmers but a steady 24 mile route around my usual haunts of Chobham and Lightwater. My reward was the opportunity to remove 15ft of overgrown (and largely dead) honeysuckle from the garden as it was falling into the pond. That was my afternoon, and SWMBO was clearly pleased at the 3 large piles of garden rubbish that needs to go to the dump over the weekend (when I'm working..).
This morning I must have felt odd, as I cleared the rubbish into sacks ready to go to the dump (can't take it myself as they class my campervan as a trade vehicle until I get the right permit for it), then cut the grass. Must be the late sunshine.
Afternoon spin out up Prune Hill faster than before, and 1 minute faster than 6 months ago, before a WGP loop and a sneak back through the Wentworth estate to see how the other half lives. 17 miles done.
Day off tomorrow as I'm taking my Cub pack to ZSL London to celebrate 100 years of Cub Scouts.


----------



## Spinney (23 Sep 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> A nice route, that ! I did some of the southern parts of that route on Wednesday and most mornings I can be found tackling Shellard's Lane Westbound.


Have you just followed me on Strava? (Can't always match up CC names with Strava names, and I'm not sure I got your surname when we did the Bristol ride.)


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> Have you just followed me on Strava? (Can't always match up CC names with Strava names, and I'm not sure I got your surname when we did the Bristol ride.)


Yes, that is me. Not stalking..


----------



## Diggs (24 Sep 2016)

So the ride today was cut a little short by a puncture from a thorn at some point down the bridlleway, so had to take a slightly more direct and tarmac based route home.
Still a lovely day to be out though















Meh!


----------



## Gareth C (24 Sep 2016)

Sorry, not so much "your ride today", but things have been a bit hectic...

Summer has been amazing, and there has been far too much going on, with too little time to keep the reporting up-to-date…

First there was the *Sandstone Way* in late July. Originally planned as a long weekend out for Alistair and me, he had to pull out due to illness, and it became a solo effort. This took me back to my youth, when I used to do lots of hiking alone. It’s quite therapeutic!

Then a week later, I had Tim staying over for an exploration of north England cycling. We sampled *High Cup*, *Swaledale* and *Hamsterley* before joining up with Iain and Rich for the *‘Ard Rock Enduro*. An event that was harder and more brutal than last year, injuring Rich in the woods on Stage 1, and resulting in a day of chat rather than a day of riding.

Late August saw Iain and I meeting up in Vancouver for some riding in *Yukon*. I can’t begin to describe how amazing this place is.






















The riding is quite good too…



On getting back, and getting over the jet lag, it was then time to meet up first with Alistair for some spectating at the *Tour of Britain*, then the following weekend with Malcolm for the traditional September ride up (and down) *Great Dun Fell*.








Finally, we’ve had the *‘Ard Moors Enduro*, but due to my lack of skill I managed to injure my leg in practice, so ended up spending the Sunday whizzing around on the ‘cross bike taking pictures of the competitors…


----------



## Diggs (24 Sep 2016)

The summer keeps hanging on in there.
On the LBS ride today, we were joined by Yanto Barker as the shop has started stocking his Le Col range. Nice bloke. The ride itself was lovely. Just over 30 miles out into the lanes of Essex


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2016)

This weekend is my 2nd anniversary as a cyclist so a celebratory ride was called for .Driving around at work the other day I saw a mate riding up Paudy lane out of Barrow on Soar a climb I had not done before so that was the target .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley and Quorn thorough Barrow and on to Paudy lane a steep start and then a 3 mile drag nice steady pace past a couple of other riders .Then turn for Ragdale a nice drop into the village but then a climb out on to Frisby on the Wreake and over the A607 on to Gaddesby and some nice rolling lanes back over the A607 into Rearsby where I came across a work colleague up a telegraph pole stopped for a chat and bit of micky taking about him being at work and me not .Into Thrussington and turned into the headwind for the first time Wow it's windier than I thought . Ratcliffe on the Wreake and down Humble lane passing a tandem making their way up .Cossington and a check of milage need more than 43 for a new Eddington number so turned for Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston quick loop to add some miles back to Anstey and 44.7 miles in the bag at 16.4 mph in blustery condition . Rewarded with a new Eddington jumped from 42 to 44


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Sep 2016)

Legs are still a bit tired but Mrs 26 and I joined Steve E and Sara P in the Green. Pete M, Jules H, Margaret P-R and John G were all waiting in Upton. With a strong wind forecast Steve called the sheltered route out by Castlemorton and Pendock to the Trioscape. Our return route along the Hams would be exposed but with the wind at our backs.

It was a lovely social outing with plenty of chat. On the run back I put a bit of power in for some speed. Just a bit of fun. My legs wouldn't keep that going too long anyway. 50 miles but mostly it was a lovely group ride with good friends.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Sep 2016)

Quick club ride today;nice sunny day although a tad windy and helpful on nabbing a third place on a popular Strava segment.

Route not used before on a Saturday and was a bit patchy pace wise as it meant skirting Cambridge(was actually part of one of my commutes) before the cafe stop at the National Trust place at Anglesey Abbey;but the ride back was quick and more straightforward.

Motley crew at the stop(I'm holding the cup and the easy group walking to the cafe);






Once back thought I'd do an extra 20k to get another 100k in,this also got 9,000k done for the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/723112546

Yesterday was a nice easy 29k ride out with the better half.

https://www.strava.com/activities/721968878


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Sep 2016)

We've escaped to Wells next the sea for the weekend. The cottage that we are staying in is close to Holkham Hall, so with a mile on the Garmin we were...





I stuck my nose round the door in the walled garden for professional purposes. They've been restoring it for years, they might be getting there...





We exited the estate and headed toward The Burnhams. Burnham Overly Priced and Burnham Cos They're From Chelsea. I love the brick and flint houses around here.
Heading for Ringstead we passed a huge asparagus farm





From Ringstead we ended up in Hunstanton. The blustery wind blowing the scent of rancid chip fat up my nose! But the sun was shining, so we had an ice cream.





From sunny Hunny we headed toward Docking, but not before getting a front puncture. After 10 minutes we were rolling again.
Eventually we were back in Holkham park.




We saw the deer...




And an old MG





After that we rode to the beach





Then we stopped at the pub for a pint. 44 wonderful Norfolk miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/723456320#kudos


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2016)

Today I cycled into the city centre for my boss' admission/licensing service as a Lay Minister in the CofE. It is a most impressive building and the choir & organ were fantastic. 
Then a quick 4 miles along the Portway to the celebration, then 9 miles home to Winterbourne. On my new TCR which was very nice, smooth, light, fast etc.


----------



## Dark46 (24 Sep 2016)

Archeress said:


> We eventually moved on to cycle through the campus and then descended through Stoke Park (for those who aren't Bristolians but do travel into Bristol by the M32, Stoke Park is the lovely parkland by the big yellow house up on the hill West of the M32).



You forgot to mention Stoke Park was a mental hospital! Certainly wouldn't want a apartment in there.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Sep 2016)

A 73 mile route reccy, for tomorrow's final Skyride Local from Southampton today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-48DD-8DA5-963038A785A6?hl=en-GB&v=1474737763

Some exceptionally poor roads, 1 puncture, and a Garmin which insisted on trying to keep returning me to the start point, when I was trying to get to the first stop point on the route, then eventually had a proper paddy, and did a factory reset for no apparent reason, then turned itself off, and refused to turn back on . Anyway, I winged it, and got round somehow. At least the weather held out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Sep 2016)

Archeress said:


> Today was an important day, my friend (S) is going for her gender reassignment surgery in November and has been told she must not cycle for a certain time before the surgery so today was her last ride for a considerable time. S turned 70 this year and only started leisure cycling this year at my instigation, she started by riding with me and also riding the novice rides with my club Stokes Cycling Club. S has slowly increased her mileage and today wanted to make her last ride to the cafe at Warmley Waiting Rooms on the Bristol - Bath Railway Path.
> 
> We set out in gorgeous sunshine about mid morning riding towards the UWE (University of West of England) where I planned a coffee stop. Okay it was only 3.5 miles in but I wanted the ride to be leisurely and memorable. I knew the cafe at the architecture block had tables outside so we could sit with the bikes without locking them up. The little square outside was a sun trap and we were lovely and warm while drinking our Lattes.
> 
> ...


Good luck to your friend


----------



## Donger (24 Sep 2016)

Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.

I was due to be doing it with my audaxing buddy, @jembullo, but he was struck down by illness at the very last minute, which was a real shame. I'd had a couple of offers from @Frazzle and @Dark46 to accompany me on the Sunday instead, but the weather forecast looked much better for today, and I was keen to go ahead with it. Quite apart from anything else, I was running out of time to get my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month ride in for September.

Set off from Minchinhampton Common (Glos) and headed off to Cirencester, Fairford & Lechlade before doing a big slingshot around Faringdon (Vale of White Horse, Oxfordshire) and back via Cricklade, Malmesbury and Sherston (North Wiltshire) and Tetbury and Avening (Glos).

If this link works, you will see my basic rookie mistake in scheduling a big hill in the last couple of miles back to where I left my car on the common. Ouch!:
https://www.strava.com/routes/6571622 
Didn't manage to follow the planned route exactly, as I'd been a bit lazy preparing my map as I'd planned to let my riding buddy's Garmin do the work. Where I added distance through getting slightly lost, I took off a bit with a shortcut to compensate, and vice versa. Worked out quite well in the end, as I finished on 101.9 miles.

Set off at a decent place and stopped for my first (and only) café stop in Shrivenham at the 57 mile mark after about 4 hrs 40 mins. It came as a bit of a shock when I then got up to leave the pub and found I had come down with "café legs". It also became clear that my return route was not as flat as the outward route, and was being buffeted by some quite strong headwinds at times. I started to ache and suffer, and took the same time to do the remaining 45 miles as I had for the first 57. I know that to some of you, 9 hrs 20 mins is not a great time for a 102 mile ride, but I'm just glad to have got round.

Although it was a real shame I didn't have a riding buddy today, in a strange way it feels like more of a personal achievement, having had to motivate myself and set my own pace, find my own way and battle through on my own. Sometimes I think you get more of a sense of achievement and satisfaction when you have done it all yourself. Jem had already done JOGLE, so had nothing to prove on that score. Having said that, I hope @jembullo is soon up and about and able to come out on the audax next week. It certainly does help to have a bit of encouragement.

Sorry there are no photos ... the system is not letting me download them at the moment. I had taken one of the wonderfully named "Freke Arms" at Highworth, which was once again responsible for planting an annoying earworm that lasted for the next 40 miles ... "_Ah, Freke Out! dit diddly dit, Le Freke, c'est chic_!" .... etc .

I have absolutely no idea how I am going to get up the stairs tonight. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Katherine (24 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.
> 
> I was due to be doing it with my audaxing buddy, @jembullo, but he was struck down by illness at the very last minute, which was a real shame. I'd had a couple of offers from @Frazzle and @Dark46 to accompany me on the Sunday instead, but the weather forecast looked much better for today, and I was keen to go ahead with it. Quite apart from anything else, I was running out of time to get my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month ride in for September.
> 
> ...


￼ Well done. 
￼ I know how you feel!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.
> 
> I was due to be doing it with my audaxing buddy, @jembullo, but he was struck down by illness at the very last minute, which was a real shame. I'd had a couple of offers from @Frazzle and @Dark46 to accompany me on the Sunday instead, but the weather forecast looked much better for today, and I was keen to go ahead with it. Quite apart from anything else, I was running out of time to get my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month ride in for September.
> 
> ...


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Sep 2016)

Well done @Donger 

I still carry that monkey...


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.



Well done Donger. If you do any 100 mile Sportives you will often find a big hill near the end. White Down at 18% gradient (and which I did on Friday) when done after 95 miles seems twice as hard


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Sep 2016)

Top effort @Donger ! You're right, the hill toward the end looks interesting.
Did you make it up the stairs?


----------



## Banjo (25 Sep 2016)

Nice one Donger.

Looks like an interesting route .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Sep 2016)

Well done @Donger 

You'll be knocking out 100 milers routinely now


----------



## Donger (25 Sep 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Top effort @Donger ! You're right, the hill toward the end looks interesting.
> Did you make it up the stairs?


Eventually, and very slowly. Today I'm feeling great and really loose-limbed. My legs feel like those boing-y blade things that Oscar Pistorius uses. It's tomorrow that I'll really suffer. Always seems to be 48 hours later.


----------



## Banjo (25 Sep 2016)

I get the delayed tiredness thing as well.I think a gentle recovery ride the day after helps a bit but after a big effort a bit of stiffness allways gets me after 48 hours.

Good decision going saturday.lot more wind and rain today.I seem to remember you go well in drowned rat mode


----------



## gavgav (25 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.
> 
> I was due to be doing it with my audaxing buddy, @jembullo, but he was struck down by illness at the very last minute, which was a real shame. I'd had a couple of offers from @Frazzle and @Dark46 to accompany me on the Sunday instead, but the weather forecast looked much better for today, and I was keen to go ahead with it. Quite apart from anything else, I was running out of time to get my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month ride in for September.
> 
> ...


Well done @Donger


----------



## Old jon (25 Sep 2016)

First ride for a while, so a gentle, just thirty miles around some local roads. It seems to have rained overnight and I was a little surprised how easily the front wheel skipped about at times. The tyres are not new, so not shiny. It may just have been the dry spell we have had for a while.

The three sides of Holbeck, to warm up the lazy legs, and then Crown Point Road and across the river. The tailwind up the roads to the Oakwood Clock was most welcome and I made a note to save some legs for the return journey. The long grind up Boot Hill was just that, the right turn after the crest onto Red Hall Lane and flatness was very welcome. On to Thorner via Skeltons and Thorner Lanes, a left turn at the bottom of Church Hill onto Milner Lane and up that surprisingly steep hill and on to East Rigton along Holme Farm Lane.



Probably helped by the earlier rain, the road to Collingham was rather slippery, horsemuck may be good for the roses but on tarmac it does nowt for peace of mind. Out of Collingham along Wattle Syke, down to the Wetherby roundabout, a very unadventurous left turn and the A 58 back to Leeds and home. A most enjoyable ride, even the slidey bits.
There are not many things you can say about a map . . .


----------



## gavgav (25 Sep 2016)

The overnight deluge had passed through and so out I went for a ride to Ironbridge, this morning, with a fair amount of climbing to test the legs a bit and blustery winds to contend with. Some nice sunshine as well though.

Took the cycle paths up to Heathgates, along which I had my only close pass of the ride, from a chap on a racer, who zoomed past me, really closely and made me jump. A use of his voice to let me know he was there would have been appreciated 

Along the old canal path and out onto the road at Uffington, before turning towards Upton Magna. It was clear, along here, how heavy the overnight rain had been, with numerous large puddles and a few small floods to pass through. 

I turned into the road to Upton Forge, noticing a load of mud on the road and taking it gingerly around the corner, I was met by a tractor cleaning the mud up. Crept past it, but got a stone flicked up off the mechanism and into my arm, which stung a bit!

Crossed the bridge and then headed up the lanes towards Atcham Business Park, where I suddenly came across a squirrel. It darted to the left and tried to scale the fence into the estate, decided it couldn't make it and darted back across my path, where it bounced off my wheel ! If you see a squirrel with a sore head up there tomorrow @Rickshaw Phil it was me!!

Crossed the old A5 and passed through Wroxeter, following the NCN route around the loop. There is one point that floods easily along here and so I was pretty sure it would be today. Sure enough it was indeed, but decided to have a run up and free wheel through....Just about made it through without having to pedal, but the water came up to the crank, and created a bow wave that soaked my right leg/trousers and shoe. Ah well, it would dry out as I continued.

Began the climbing up towards the Wrekin, and the main climb of the day lay ahead, Spout Lane. It's a tough old climb this one, up to 785 ft in the village of Little Wenlock. Lanes were muddy, wet and rutted along here, so good job I was going slow.

There is then a nice long descent down to Coalbrookdale and Ironbridge, spoilt only by the continually worsening road down there. It's appalling in places and craters full of water are not fun, in a bike or car.

Once in Ironbridge I decided not to bother with heading to the bridge this time, as it was starting to get really windy and I had plans later in the afternoon, so pressed on to Buildwas. The main road was very busy, but traffic well behaved and I paused at the top of Buildwas Bank for a much needed drink and a bit of food. Nice view over the meandering River Severn below.




I was joined in the layby by another friendly cyclist and got chatting to him about his route and how brilliant Shropshire is for cycling .

Back out onto the main road and the fast downhill section to Leighton, before turning down to Cressage. I started to meet a few cyclists along here, and this continued into Cressage and it became clear that this was a charity event of some sort. There were all sorts of shapes, sizes and bikes, and all were very friendly with hello's and mornings exchanged for the next 10 miles, as I was going the opposite way to them all that way!! A few moments occurred on the hill to Cound Moor, where some were coming down on the wrong side of the road, but I was crawling up the climb, into the now strengthening wind and so no real issues.

It was hard going for the next section, through Cound, Eaton Mascott and Berrnington, with the wind and an ache developing in my knee . I get it occasionally and today was one of them days.

There were also a load of wasps along this section, buzzing along the hedgerows and attacking me when they felt like it. Flicked a few off me and avoided getting stung!

My normal route back home is closed for about the 500th time this year, due to the ruddy water main work that has been going on for around 9 months, so I continued through Sutton Farm and home that way.

37.0 miles with 1470ft of climbing.

Edit:- The event was the Severn Hospice Big Bike Ride. Couldn't be a better cause. 50k or 100k route (the 100k is just an extra loop of the 50k route though)


----------



## Mrs M (25 Sep 2016)

Dug out my base layer, wee skull cap and winter gloves this morning but when I went to get the bike realised it was pretty warm, just very windy.
So away on the Pashley in short sleeves and my older but better vented helmet  good choice 
Toddled about a bit, did a bit of "off roading"  then decided to explore a bit 
Headed along the coast road to Cove Bay, over the railway bridge and down a very steep hill towards the harbour. Never been that far down before, really pretty, (almost like being on holiday )
Had a wee rest and enjoyed taking in the scenery, lovely! 
Pushed the bike back up the hill and set off towards home. 
Sadly my nice wee run was spoiled by a close pass that made the driver coming in the opposite direction sound their horn  Reported and driver will be spoken to


----------



## bruce1530 (25 Sep 2016)

(my first post on this thread...)

A bit of a weird one today!

Hadn’t been out for a week or so - legs were feeling a bit tired for some reason. But a mile from the start, I turned onto the farm road that is my usual “test hill” - about a mile and a quarter, maybe a 200 ft climb overall. It’s nothing special, but lets me gauge my own progress. Felt pretty good, and came within 4 seconds of my personal best - could probably have beat it by quite a bit if traffic at the junction at the bottom hadn’t prevented me from getting a “rolling start”.

Pootled on for a few miles more, following the coast at at a gentle pace, then decided to tackle a hill. 2 miles, 800 ft, strava cat3 climb. I’ve struggled up it a couple of times before, although never without stopping.

Got a quarter of the way up, and my legs basically stopped working :-) So turned round and headed home!

20 mile round trip, great start, big disappointment in the middle, and a reasonable run (into the wind) home.

I guess I need to prepare a bit better for next time.

(and next time I need to take some photos - the view over the Clyde was spectacular!)


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2016)

CLub ride to Great Missenden today. Slightly longer than some , which caused 1 person to leave 1/2 way out and do their own thing.
On latter part of the way out there were one or twwo tough hills, made worse by navigational error in finding our destination - the Deep Mill Diner (recommeded).took us over a couple more hills

Fortunately the rain held off apart from a few spots (It rained quite heavily about 5 in the morning here)

After a difficult section with pothols, gravel and loose stone, one of the worst part was when entering shade after sunlight, I hit a large stone, but stayed on the bike, I ge but immediately we had two punctures one after the other.

Anyeway, took slightly different Datchet and Wraysbury (suited a new rided - from Scotland but living in Wraysbury temporarily)

Managed to save the ride after the first half so now it is a ride of two halves
(anyone here know how to join two rides?)

Outward journey 33.31 miles @ 15.1 mph, 1056 feet climbed
Return leg 28.68 miles @ 16.1 mph, 659 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/724460203
https://www.strava.com/activities/724460576

These might change if I manage to join the rides !

So two 60 mile plus rides in a week


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2016)

Earlswood the destination, 61 miles the journey. Got up and looked at the dark damp morning and abandoned my plans for a ride into the Waseley Hills and instead decided on Earlswood and to vary the route a bit. Followed my usual route out through Balsall Common and once on the A4177 carried on to the roundabout and the Shrewley road then took the first right into Case lane then worked my way past Hatton station and onto my regular route to Earlswood. Coming back I rode through Tanworth in Arden, up Pig trot lane then crossed the Hockley heath road, Wharf lane, Glasshouse Lane and through Chessetts Wood and onto Chadwick End where I turned into the small lanes to Temple Balsall and onto Balsall Common. I then turned to ride into Coventry through Berkswell and down Broad lane then picked up my usual route across Coventry home. The dull damp morning soon brightened up and turned into bright breezy day, the stiff breeze and the fact that I'm still not fully recovered from last weeks sting made it a hard slow morning out, but having not had time to get out in the week it was good to be out pedaling again

ridewithgps]11235862

 https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11235862












I like the name of this pub.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.
> 
> I was due to be doing it with my audaxing buddy, @jembullo, but he was struck down by illness at the very last minute, which was a real shame. I'd had a couple of offers from @Frazzle and @Dark46 to accompany me on the Sunday instead, but the weather forecast looked much better for today, and I was keen to go ahead with it. Quite apart from anything else, I was running out of time to get my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month ride in for September.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Well done.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.
> 
> I was due to be doing it with my audaxing buddy, @jembullo, but he was struck down by illness at the very last minute, which was a real shame. I'd had a couple of offers from @Frazzle and @Dark46 to accompany me on the Sunday instead, but the weather forecast looked much better for today, and I was keen to go ahead with it. Quite apart from anything else, I was running out of time to get my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month ride in for September.
> 
> ...



Well done! Its funny I don't normally have problems climbing stairs after a hard ride, its getting back down thats the problem.


----------



## Dark46 (25 Sep 2016)

Today's ride was with the Kingsway Cycling Club and I was heading up the Beginners ride. 

Fifteen people turned up at the start and after the other groups had left there were five people doing the beginner's ride. This included Kate on her very first ride.

Thw weather was a bit on rhe cold side to start off with , plus after yesterday I was wondering if I should have took some waterproofs. But @Frazzle saod I wouldn't need overshoes so I chanced it.

The ride ended up being almost the same as two weeks ago. We ttied to keep it flat for Kate and also included a coffee stop.

The ride went without any problems and without Shaun swallowing any flies. Lol

The five of us included @Largie003 and we set off at a relaxed pace so as if give Kate as chance to get used to the bike.

We set off for the Elmore loop heading past the Pilot ( local pub) and out into the country side. We did the usual missing out the long incline on the shorter route. From here it was to Epney and on to Saul. On the way to Saul we discussed the route ahead and we all agreed we wede to head to Arlingham.

We did the usual stop and look across the River Severn while taking a sip of water. From here it was the same way back to the bridge where yet again we haf to wait for a narrow boat to go by.

The other side of the bridge was the inter fast group going the other way. We were heading for cofee woohoo.

After a quick stop at the Stables at Saul Junction we headed fowards the River Severn before heading to Castle Lane and towards the A38. Once at the A38 we tuened towards Gloucester before turning off at Hardwick to take the lanes back to the start point. 

When we got back @Largie003 can back to pick up a spare innertube and I went around the block to get my 30 miles up, while @Largie003 headed for home.

A ride is never the same without @Donger who yesterday finally got his 100 mile ride under his belt.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Sep 2016)

A shorter ride today. Up the hill out of Wells, then a left turn onto NCN1. It was a car free track through the woods. I was slightly worried about the large bits of flint everywhere, waiting for a tyre to be sliced open... It never happened though. We did hit a big patch of sand which made the bike slew sideways for a moment.

Back on the road, along quiet lanes until we dropped down to the coast at Morston Quay. We stopped at the National Trust shack for a brew with a view over the marsh







Out of Morston and a long slogger up the hill before turning back toward the coast at Blakeney. We stopped, Jo had a bacon butty, I had cockles! They were great.

We made our way back up the hill until the village of Langham. More flint houses






Beyond Langham there was a ploughing match going on. The smaller machines were nearest the road, the larger ones off in the distance






Good clean fun for every day country folk!

On through Cockthorpe, all 2 houses and down a long hill. At the bottom it was a sharp left for another climb up. We chased a pheasant up the hill for a good half mile before he worked out going through the hedge was a good idea.

Back to Warham for the second time today and a roll down into Wells where we stopped on the quay for fish & chips. It was nice in the sun, watching the kids crabbing off the sea wall











A short ride back to the cottage, quick change and back to the real world...

https://www.strava.com/activities/724400105


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Sep 2016)

Day 1 Elgoibar

3 am and I climbed into Richard’s car. Breakfast at the airport while we waited filled some time. We retrieved our bikes at Bilbao after the plane had landed slightly early. It seemed an age to rebuild the bits and then once underway sort out all the rattles and rubbings caused by refitted mudguards and saddlebags. Out on the road it was hot so it was good to have a steady ride on the flat. A cycle event was underway. Roads were closed to traffic but they let us ride through. We took a turn which took us up a long climb. At the top there was a little lane which looked inviting so we headed along that. Indeed lanesy riding is the best. At Astebarra a café looked inviting. I opted for some lemon beer. Now that was very refreshing so it would have been rude not to have seconds. Stella Radler was the brew. The sandwich went down well too.

We were now into the foothills in the Basque country. Up we climbed to drop away and then another climb. We always keept things steady in the heat. My front tyre decided the heat was too much so a stop was indicated on this next descent. Fixed and repumped we had one last (but the easiest) climb before we descended into the valley for the Hotel. Being a Sunday an evening meal looked to be very scarce. I found a fruit shop and made do with a big fruity dessert. 43 miles and over 5000 feet climbed today.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Sep 2016)

A simple commute in to work for me this morning, in the rain that @Stonechat dodged later. Really quite a nice ride in, despite it being wet. Saturday & Sunday morning rides into the airport are the best commuting days, it's just that bit quieter until you get to the perimeter where it becomes business as usual.


----------



## Bariton (25 Sep 2016)

Beginning my third week as a cyclist I decided to take advantage of the remaining good weather and try to extend my distance to 30 mile. The weather looked good as I prepared my scrambled eggs on toast, only for the sky to turn black and pour down before I finished eating. I waited for the heavy rain to stop before setting out on the 15 mile ride to Glasson Dock only to ride into rain so heavy it became difficult to see. As I approached Glasson the rain stopped and the sun came out so I stopped for a coffee and Eccles cake. The return journey had the wind behind me and I fairly sped along. I was worried that I may just fall short of the 30 mile target I had set myself, so a left turn took me to the port of Heysham, once again into the wind. Stopped for a chat with an elderly cyclist on a sea front bench, then sped all the way home with the wind behind me once again. Covered 33.25 miles in 3 hours 15 mins.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Sep 2016)

Yesterdays ride (again), please forgive my tardiness. 

A first for me, joining @nickyboy on his group ride to the seaside.
The forecast was good and a tailwind was promised for at least part of the journey so I took the Pro Carbon, but added a tribag for additional Haribo carrying capacity.

I was the first to arrive at the Cross Gates meeting point, with most of the group heading up from Leeds via Pegasus Hill (which warmed them up nicely), so I had a quick spin up and back down Manston Lane to warm my legs up and was joined shortly afterwards by @mike3121 who'd got the train to Cross Gates.




Bang on time at 10am the rest of the group arrived over the bridge and after quick introductions we were off on our way, destination Cawood for the first coffee stop.




As this is all over familiar ground for me I stuck with the lead group, even taking a turn on the front for a bit (although I suspect this was due to others pacing themselves!) . We seemed to arrive at Mrs B's Lakeside cafe at about the 20 mile mark (for me, for those doing the full ride about 27) in no time at all. Although we lost someone here (middleagedcyclist?) and a couple of others nearly missed the turning.

The weather was grand so after ordering we sat outside and enjoyed the refreshments, before getting back underway leaving a cafe bereft of anything resembling cake behind us.
The next section of the ride took us over the swing bridge at Cawood and on through Stillingfleet and to the A19 for a brief dash up the busy road before turning back onto quieter lanes through Weldrake and Elvington, before stopping the traffic to get out onto the A1079 for a brief run down to the turning for Stamford Bridge.

After a quick regroup we were over the bridge and back into the countryside for the lumpy bit of the ride, but with the wind mainly at our backs we made great time through Buttercrambe and Eddlethorpe then the sneaky climb up before the descent into Malton hitting 43.9mph and getting stung by a wasp  at the same time!
Next stop was the tea rooms in Malton, where we were made to feel very welcome and pretty much filled the place and where @Julia9054 and her hubby joined us. After cake (I think we demolished their cake stocks too), I nipped into Boots for something for the sting and then it was time to mount up and head off.

The ride had been really good up to this point and although I was starting to tire a bit @nickyboy really excelled himself with the route over with this last section. A brief main road ride out of town and then we were onto near deserted country lanes for mile after mile, pretty much all of it with the wind at our backs meaning that we were able to fly along.

Eventually reached West Ayton where I'd managed to get between two groups and went slightly off route (not sure if I didn't hear the Garmin, or if it didn't beep for the turn  ) but I was soon back on track and the route headed into the woods for a final loop round before entering Scarborough. Unfortunately Garmin lost the GPS signal under the trees so I went wrong again and headed about half a mile in the wrong direction (all downhill), so it was all uphill to get back on track.
Skirting Scarborough town centre before dropping down onto Valley Road to the seafront




and recreating the TdY along the South Shore, Marine Drive (bumpy!) and the sprint along Royal Albert Drive, before the short climb up to North Bay Fisheries where the speedier members of the group were waiting. 

Not only a great ride, but fantastic timekeeping too as there was just time for some of the best fish n chips I've ever tasted before heading up the hill to the station for my train home.




A truly excellent ride, with some great people and a thoroughly enjoyable day out.
Pretty much ideal cycling weather (average temp was 18.6 degrees C) and the sort of tailwind that you can only usually dream about.

Thanks again to @nickyboy for organising a near perfect ride out on what must be the ultimate cycling route between Leeds and Scarborough and to everyone else who took part for being such good company.
Here's to doing it all again next year?

*79.86 miles* (128.5km) in a moving time of *5h 9m* (if only I hadn't gone off course, twice...) with *2,903ft* climbed.
We were all sworn to secrecy about the average speed...


----------



## 13 rider (25 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.
> 
> I was due to be doing it with my audaxing buddy, @jembullo, but he was struck down by illness at the very last minute, which was a real shame. I'd had a couple of offers from @Frazzle and @Dark46 to accompany me on the Sunday instead, but the weather forecast looked much better for today, and I was keen to go ahead with it. Quite apart from anything else, I was running out of time to get my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month ride in for September.
> 
> ...


Well done that man


----------



## toffee (25 Sep 2016)

Well haven't posted in here for a while so I thought our second ride of over 100 miles was a good one to restart. Did it yesterday but too tired to post anything.

Set off in very windy conditions at 7.45 and made good progress till we got to St Neots at 48 miles where we had lunch. The return home was lot harder as it was more exposed and we had to ride into the wind for the last quarter of the ride. Also the worst hills were in in this part as well.

Just over the 100 miles at 101 miles but completed in a lot faster time than last year, so fitness just be improving.






Despite the wind we both enjoyed the ride even though it was the worst one we have done for nobber driver's. 

Derek


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Sep 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-4F23-9109-3636C37F0DC9?hl=en-GB&v=1474822387

The last ever Skyride Local from Southampton today. Test Valley villages and views. 66 miles, it was billed as 'challenging' It was. We all got back in one piece ( no idea how ). That's that then. HSBC are the sponsors now. It hasn't got the same ring to it somehow.






The assembled posse at Stockbridge.






Myself and the two other Ride leaders ( like a crap version of the three amigos).


----------



## Buck (25 Sep 2016)

Following on from @NorthernDave 's great write up, I was also one of the riders on yesterday's Leeds to Scarborough outing.

It was a cool start in Leeds and certainly didn't feel like the promised warm weather whilst we waited for everyone's trains to arrive and the group to come together.

Sure enough we were off not long after 9 and we were well led out of Leeds on the tricky route of side streets and cycle lanes by Nickyboy. (I'd put the route into my Garmin but when we set off I couldn't load the map for some reason - human error I think as I'd not used maps on the 520 much before) Thankfully the group was easy to keep with and there were no incidents as we crossed many side streets and roundabouts and surprisingly no p*nctures on the cycle paths which had lots of glass and debris in them 

Around 5 miles in we took a turn North and headed up the short hill into Temple Newsam, passing lots of people who were taking part in the Memory Walk for Dementia. Out of Temple Newsam and we headed into Crossgates arriving at the planned time of 10:00am to meet @NorthernDave and @mike3121.

From here we had a nice ride out of the built up/residential areas to Barwick-in-Elmet and Aberford before we took a left under the A1(M) and then North with the benefit of the Southerly wind pushing us onto Towton and then a short stretch on the A170 before a right turn took us back onto country roads and another nice stretch into Cawood and a nice coffee at Mrs B's Lakeside Cafe although they did seem a little overwhelmed with our presence despite nick phoning them previously to confirm they'd be OK etc.

At this point we'd lost one of our riders who missed the turning (thankfully we regrouped at Malton so we knew he was OK!)

Refuelled and not too settled in the chairs enjoying the sun we set off again. This time through the picturesque villages of Stillingfleet and Escrick then onto Sheldrake, Elvington and Kexby before arriving in the thriving town of Stamford Bridge having covered around 42 miles so roughly half way.

The wind continued to be at our backs and the sun was in the sky as we headed NE towards Malton with lots of motorbikes seeming to want to break the land speed record (as well as the sound barrier!!) on the way. A couple of cheeky climbs just outside got the heart rate up and then a nice descent into Malton at around 54 miles distance. 

We met up with @Julia9054 and husband as well as re-meeting with @middleagecyclist who had been recharging his batteries waiting for us to arrive. After a decent stop at the cafe where we consumed lots of carbs and sugar we then set off for the final third of the ride. After a short stretch on the A169 we turned right towards Marishes and a lovely 8 or so miles of country lane with barely a car in sight!

A brief stint on the busy A170 saw us taking a left and heading North at West Ayton into a lovely wooded albeit car busy stretch of lanes.

As we came to the T junction of the the Scalby Road I was sure I had missed a turning so foolishly turned left (the lead group were ahead of me and out of sight and had turned right ) After a two mile slog north and not seeing anyone else, I was convinced I had dropped a clanger (I mentioned my Garmin map not working didn't I?) I turned around and was punished by the strong Southerly then decided that I would take a short cut through the centre of town as I had probably lost 25-30 mins with my error!

I met up with the gang at the fish n chip shop to cheers/laughs/clapping  I'd made it but did feel a bit of a fool - never mind I consoled myself with a rather nice fish n chips before myself and Kestevan headed up to the pub (that short climb after the food stop felt like hard work !!) A few pints of rehydrating fluid whilst others from the days ride filtered in all showered and refreshed and a short wait for our lift home gave us chance to talk about the great day we'd all had and look forward to the next.

My longest ride to date and a nice way to achieve it too.

https://www.relive.cc/view/723446035

85.3 miles with 2,566 ft of climb, averaging 15.0 mph




https://www.strava.com/activities/723446035


----------



## Katherine (25 Sep 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> (my first post on this thread...)
> 
> A bit of a weird one today!
> 
> ...



Great report, looking forward to the next one (with or without photos).


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> Today I cycled into the city centre for my boss' admission/licensing service as a Lay Minister in the CofE. It is a most impressive building and the choir & organ were fantastic.
> Then a quick 4 miles along the Portway to the celebration, then 9 miles home to Winterbourne. On my new TCR which was very nice, smooth, light, fast etc.


How nice, a service for lay ministry. I seem to recall them just hanging my license at the entry to the church. At current parish, I don't even think they are posted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2016)

Well Done, @Donger . I shall have to do another, since it's been a long time since I did an Imperial.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2016)

10 miles this day. I had planned more, but was delayed by a picturesque prairie thunderstorm. Warm and humid still after, but will cool off overnight and put us into 60's and 70's F next week, instead of mid to upper 80's as we have had. Cooler weather will now be the norm. I saw no other cyclists, but I did see a Great Blue Heron, many geese, and a beaver. I hated to remove the stock white saddle from my Trek 600, as it was original from 1985, (a Concor), but it was not as comfortable as a leather saddle I have, so the change was made. Decent speed despite wet roads.
84F
29C
Winds W 14,G18
Relative humidity 57%
Barometer 29.95 and falling
A few clouds


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Sep 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> How nice, a service for lay ministry. I seem to recall them just hanging my license at the entry to the church. At current parish, I don't even think they are posted.



The Bishop of Swindon presided. It was a right proper occasion rather like a graduation ceremony with added music & prayer. Completely fitting.


----------



## jembullo (26 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> Got a huge monkey off my back today. Debut imperial century (which had been on my "to do" list for the last two years) now done and dusted. It wasn't pretty to watch, but I got through it.
> 
> I was due to be doing it with my audaxing buddy, @jembullo, but he was struck down by illness at the very last minute, which was a real shame. I'd had a couple of offers from @Frazzle and @Dark46 to accompany me on the Sunday instead, but the weather forecast looked much better for today, and I was keen to go ahead with it. Quite apart from anything else, I was running out of time to get my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month ride in for September.
> 
> ...



Well done my Audax buddy. So sorry I had to bail on you at the last minute, there was no other choice. Top effort though and I hope you didn't need to be craned out of bed this morning!


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Sep 2016)

After Saturdays bash a more leisurely ride in today,roll down the A10 and Cam cycle path;quite quiet this morning for a Monday so a hassle free ride on the loaded up Trek.

https://www.strava.com/activities/725362514

The mongrel in commute mode;







Needs a better saddle asap(yes I know the one on there is not level but it's still poor)so will get another Fabric scoop for the XLS and the Charge Spoon from that will go on this.Everything else is ok,brakes could be better so might keep an eye out for some better long drops for the front.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2016)

Day of work so a ride called for . Got up this morning to damp and dreary conditions checked the weather app and early the best time . So out with the bike target was 50 miles . Set off on my favorite route up to St Bernards Abbey in just a bit of drizzle . Turned for Diesworth ,Long Whattonn and Kegworth a route I not done for months out to Gotham and into Nottinghamshire but thankfully not for long .East Leake ,Wysall ,Willoughby on the wolds and back to Sileby now into the headwind and it's beginning to rain properly now so on with my rain jacket . Cossington ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home 54.4 miles in the bag at 16.4 mph and only slightly damp .Miles take to past the 4000 barrier for the year


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Sep 2016)

Day 2 Ezkurra

Our first Spanish breakfast was a bit of a strange arrangement. We managed tho’ and headed out of town with my sat nav taking us onto a main road. By the time we had climbed out of the valley the error had been recognised but we were now where we needed to be so that was that. We dropped to Azpieta on an horrendously busy road. Azpieta isn’t much fun either and Richard and I got separated. After a few false exits and asking in a bar I find the correct road out. What a relief to get on a lovely quiet road even if it goes upward for quite a way. It’s in all of this that my helmet gets lost, falling off the back of the bike after a stop. I only brought it to fend off the Spanish authorities if things got that way. Richard takes a slightly bigger road out of town which turns out to have less climbing on the opposite side of the valley but we meet up at Bidania for lunch. The scenery was now superb with the foothills growing to substantial sized mountains. Ezkurra turned out to be a lovely picturesque village in the mountains. What a great spot to stop at. Quite a bit of climbing today with each climb being ~5 miles. 46 miles and nearly 7000 feet climbed today.


----------



## Donger (26 Sep 2016)

13 rider said:


> ....a route I not done for months out to Gotham .....


That rings a bell. Does the signpost still get vandalised all the time by local jokers to read "Gotham _City_"? Every time I've been past it they seem to have done it again!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2016)

Donger said:


> That rings a bell. Does the signpost still get vandalised all the time by local jokers to read "Gotham _City_"? Every time I've been past it they seem to have done it again!


Not the joker but the riddler  Used to use batman jokes everytime I rode through it


----------



## bruce1530 (26 Sep 2016)

Yesterday I wrote:


bruce1530 said:


> (my first post on this thread...)
> Got a quarter of the way up, and my legs basically stopped working :-) So turned round and headed home!
> 20 mile round trip, great start, big disappointment in the middle, and a reasonable run (into the wind) home.
> 
> (and next time I need to take some photos - the view over the Clyde was spectacular!)



So today, I went out over nearly the same route. It wasn’t pretty or elegant, but I got to the top of the hill. Stopped a few times on the way up, but of course that was just to take some photos, not because my legs had stopped working........ 

Heading along the coast.





About a third of the way up. Beyond the windmills (a site where they test offshore wind turbines) you can see Cumbrae and Little Cumbrae, with Arran in the distance.







Windmills






Looking into Millport bay






A wee bit higher up
















And the view from the top, looking a little to the south.. Arran in the distance.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Sep 2016)

Fun at the Hever Castle Triathlon over the weekend












Of course, I cycled 20 miles to the event as well


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Sep 2016)

Back on the XLS today and a roll down the 20p road and through Impington/Histon in to the city.

Steady Zone 2 although it did seem a bit harder work than usual so Saturday's excertions must be catching up with me plus my sinuses are bad at the mo(apparently I'm snoring a lot at the mo).so might need a TUE.

https://www.strava.com/activities/726345089


----------



## hondated (27 Sep 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 145410
> View attachment 145409
> View attachment 145408
> View attachment 145407
> ...


Thanks really enjoyable report with great photos.


----------



## Dark46 (27 Sep 2016)

Today I have been out with Eastgate Cycling Club as I'm on leave I decided to go with them to Midlands Air Ambulance to hand over the money we raised earlier in the year.

It was a 10:00 start from the shop but I got there early to be on the safe side. I was hoping that being in the week and during the day there would be more retired people there so I wouldn't have to worry about the pace. How wrong can someone be? Every one who turned up was at least 2 gdoups higher than me on a regular club ride arrrggghhh.

There were 8 of us in total and headed towards the A38 and Tewkesbury. 

Well I was glad to get in the middle of the group otherwise there was no way I was going to live at the pace being set.

At Norton we turned off to head to Wainlode to go down the hill there. ( Going up wouldn't have been a problem this earlt in the ride) After going along the side of the river we hung a left foward Tirley and eventually came out above Tewkesbury. We were met by a " road closed" sign thinking now where do we go? As we approached a guy removed the sign and let us through. Having removed the top surface from the road the vibrations were horrendous.

Here we rejoined the A38 and headed north towards the M50. It wasn't long before hanging a left and going down a lane away from the main road to cross over the M50.

Once that was done we crossed over the A38 and headed for the Air Ambulance base .








After a very informative chat with the Pilot and paramedics we headed back to cross the A38 into Rydall before heading to Upton on Severn for a drink and something to eat. 

From Upton it was towards Gloucester via Corse and Staunton. 
It was here I started to have shifting problems on the crank .

Just out of Corse I started to loose touch with the otbers due to eind and gearing. Plus also due to oushing at the start of the ride. I told the others to carry on and I would be fine.

I just went straight and headed through Hartpury abd Maisemore to Gloucester. 

A thoroughly enjoyable ride , beibg pushed at the start abd riding with people I don't normally ride with. 

In the end just over 50 miles at average of 14.7 mph. I wish I had saved the ride and split it into two as at the ambulance base I was reading 28 miles at 15.8 average. 

But on strava I got 43 trophies and in there were 21 pbs so alll good.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Sep 2016)

Day 3 St Jean Pied de Port

After a small breakfast (do they ever eat in Spain?) we took a lovely cool descent into a bit of a busy transport corridor. It was fairly easy and quick riding but the route was shadowing and even using bits of busy road. Time to just ride. At last the turning came for the Col de Ispeguy. Now the road was quiet and as I rode up the valley I could see the wall I had to ascend looming above me. In the end the col was very nicely graded and it was a joy to ride. At the top the country and the scenery changed. France had more crags and dramatic scenery as well as vultures circling. The Spanish side had been more soft and rural. Oddly the French thought the col was 672 meters while the Spanish thought 690 meters. 

As I dropped off to St Etienne de Baigorry red and black kites were apparent. St Etienne has a lovely old church and bridge and a kingfisher flashed along the river. Time to stop for lunch and the Plat du Jour went down well. Richard had been taking his time (not that I was rushing) so I decided I would drop my saddlebag off at the Hotel in St Jean and take in a loop. The Hotel lady was very obliging and I was soon riding up a lovely valley. However two cols were ahead of me. The Col d’Haltza is really just a top whereby a small descent takes one onto the Col de Burdincurutcheta. These two were tough climbs with 11% featuring a lot. I reached a lovely spot just over the summit where a café invited me in for some well earned hydration. I now headed off on a loop which Madame had indicated only had a little bit of climbing on it. I thought the first little bit was it but then the second bit arrived. Finally the proper little bit appeared and whilst it wasn’t a major col it wasn’t easy either. It was as very much worthwhile tho’ as the mountains and the landscapes were huge.

When the descent came it was on a poor surface and a narrow road and quite technical and steep. Brake blocks heated up my rims significantly. A rider came the other way “dancing” on the pedals. I wish it was that easy for me. Down in amongst the villages the sign said “Route Barre”. The detour took me up some steep little climbs on lovely lanes. Those extra wee climbs I could have done without. 79 miles and nearly 9500 feet climbed today and I’d been properly introduced to Pyrenean climbing.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Sep 2016)

A10/Cam cycle path route again today;lovely morning but a stiff headwind made things a bit harder.

A10 seemed a bit busier today but still everyone gave plenty of room so all ok;passed fellow club member JP along the way so I guess he was saving his legs for a tailwind bash return this afternoon.

Bashed it a bit along the river where it's still relatively quiet before a quick stop at the little 'trose for breakfast supplies and then to work(boo).

https://www.strava.com/activities/727472335


----------



## Stonechat (28 Sep 2016)

Nice weather for a ride today.
Headed over to Richmond Park via my normal but less obvious route. Into Ashford, cut through Fontmell Park to Feltham Hill Road, round the back of Sunbury and Feltham to Hanworth and Hampton, crossing over Bushy Park, across Kingston Bridge and quickly gettin goff the main road to a nice back way in to RIchmond Park (Kingston Gate)
Did one lap clockwise, though any attempts at a good lap time were thwarted on the leg between Richmond Gate and Roehampton Gate, which is downhill, was held up bu slow cars. This was with the wind and could have rattle down at a fair pace today.

After the one lap, back home via Hampton Court, then down by the river through Hampton, Sunbury, and Shepperton. Closed road by Halliford School in Shepperton did not stop me as pavements were still in use.

Overall 32.5 miles :@ 16.6 mph. 415 feet climbed, which is mainly the two hills in RP.

https://www.strava.com/activities/727755599/
I again managed to split my ride in two, this time I managed to stick them together
LOts of PRs, mainly as I have not ridden this way for a while


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Sep 2016)

Day 4 Montory

After my earlier experiences with the puncture in the heat and the very hot rims yesterday I bought a couple of spare inner tubes while I could at the bike shop in St Jean. Richard and I then dodged around some little lanes to bring us onto the valley run and the climb over the Haltza and Burdincurutcheta. If I’d thought ahead I would have chosen a different loop yesterday but no worries it’s all good. The climbs seemed to go more easily this time even with the extra load of the saddlebag. We stopped at the little café again and Madame remembered my order from yesterday so I got my “usual”. Richard had a puncture. It took an age for him to sort it all out and he really hadn’t diagnosed the problem.

We headed up the next col as the Burdincurutcheta isn’t the top really. This bit wasn’t too hard and by the time we crested the Col Bagargui we had stunning views over the Pyrenean peaks. The descent was steep and the valley run to Larrau was hot. So ice cream called in Larrau. Not far now along the valley but I took a little diversion by Haux along a lovely quiet lane. There was some climbing but definitely worth the effort.

Richard had punctured again on the descent. He blamed his rim tape for the problem. So tomorrow he will detour to Oloron St Marie for a bike shop and new rim tape. That route won’t have any climbing. I’ll stay on route and do some Tour de France famous ones. 43 miles and over 7000 feet of climbing today.


----------



## Diggs (28 Sep 2016)

What started as a lovely day, turned out to be a tale of a puncture, broken inner tube valve and cautiously negotiating the final bramble covered bridleway with no more spare tubes.
A great ride out to Thorndon cross country but luck ran out and was changing tubes on the side of the A127. Finally breathing a sigh of relief as I reached the quiet lanes leading home, only to be forced off the road by a moron on the phone in his merc. Lucky I was on the MTB.


----------



## Dark46 (28 Sep 2016)

Today's ride with Eastgate didn't exactly go to plan. 

I adjusted the front cable so that it would change to the big cog because of the problems from yesterday. Then as a few people said my saddle was too low I raised it about an inch.

@Frazzle arrived at about 1745 and we set out to meet Wayne where we normally meet with the KCC on a Sunday. 

From here we set off to meet everyone from Eastgate at the Cider Tree.

We set off in our group of about 8 towards the A38, then tge wind started to pick up. I was sat behind Rob which was a good thing as hes bigger than me and acts as a good wind shield.

As we started to go up hill on Secunda way I could feel the saddle was to high and knew it had to be adjusted. 

At the lights at Cole Avenue we got split into two groups, so we waited to make sure everyone was together. 

On the set off I couldn't accelerate properly and started to loose ground on the group. So at the next stop told the others to carry on.

As I was adjusting the saddle height a couple of groups went by asking if all was ok? Yes I replied so they could carry on their merry way.

It was all done then putting everything in the saddle bag I realised that I didnt have any house keys lol. Idiot. 

So I thought I would shorten the route and not go back to the pub after, as now it had started to rain.
It was that horrible fine rain that stays on your glasses and doesn't clear. In the dark too not great for cycling. 

I set off down the A38 to the Frampton junction to wait for @Frazzle and go to turn up. Well I parked my bike on the side and watched 3 other groups pass by getting wetter all the time. Lol

Each group that passed by turbed towards Frampton so I sat ready as they had to be the next group. 
What did the sods do? Straight down the A38 towards Gloucester without a hint of turning to Frampton!

So straight away I was on my own but withca rabbit to chase that I coukdnt really see lol. As it turns out @Frazzle saw me from the top of Whitminster Hill , when I was at the roundabout but had no idea it was me he he. 

I just put my head down and pumped away . I nearly knocked over a workman puttibg out road closed signs on the A38 as he wasn't lit up oops . 

Then on my estate I have to own up to goibg through a red light! There's a segment just before them and the swines changed! As ive not got disc brakes and I could see no cars waiting i let off trying to stop and went through. Then noticing two cyclists waitng for the lights ti change for them. Lol it was Wayne and @Frazzle !

It turns out tgat wgen I loaded my ride to stava all the segments on the A38 to Hardwick turned out to be PB'S! I dont have live segments so I had no idea.

So just 20.9 miles @14.7 mph average and home in time for Bake Off! Can't be bad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2016)

After a great deal of final fettling the Specialized Expedition was made ready, and I ventured out on a 10.2 mile ride along my test route for such things. It did a fine job, although much of my trail is taken up with a water/sewer project, and unrideable. I just used the roadway instead. No other cyclists today, but a runner or two. rain showers off and on.
58F
14C
Winds N 9
Relative humidity 72%
Barometer 30.00
Rain showers in vicinity


----------



## LincsBlue (29 Sep 2016)

Bit late but did my 15 mile Vale of Belvoir route yesterday instead of the usual 25 or 40. Taking it easy as I'm doing a 32 mile off road endurance challenge on Sunday so not risking anything. First time using clipless, absolute doddle!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Sep 2016)

Day 5 Eaux Bonnes

Richard headed off for Oloron and a bike shop whilst I headed back towards Larrau. The turn for St Engrace appeared and I found the initial stages of the climb to be quite quick up the valley but after St Engrace the 11% started. The Col de Souscousse was absorbed into the clouds when I got there. Cool for climbing but not so pleasant for descending. Indeed my water proof went on and my brakes were deployed as the mists were clouding my specs. Dropping below the weather things improved and warmed up. At Arrette at the bottom of the valley art work depicting cyclists and bikes were on display. There was a bike shop too. Just a shame that we didn’t know this as Richard could have done the climbing too.

It was lunchtime but I felt the need to just ride so I took a fairly brisk run to turn for the famous Col de Marie Blanc. It starts fairly easily but ramps up steeply over the final kms, first 11%, then 12% and finally 13%. Ouch. Thank goodness it’s not too long. Plenty of riders were descending with their warm kit on. The clouds were down when I got to the top but not as badly as before. I descended into the Ossau valley to take a minor road into Eaux Bonnes. Those last kms were uphill too and some drizzle had begun. The forecast had been for rain. It had turned out better than that. Eaux Bonnes is a spa town at the foot of the Col d’Aubisque. Guess where tomorrow would take us. Richard had his new rim tape fitted and done no climbing at all today. I wonder if he just wanted a day off. 66 miles and nearly 11,000 feet climbed today.


----------



## gavgav (29 Sep 2016)

A short ride after work. Nights are really drawing in now, needed the lights on.

Through Sutton Farm, down to Meole, up to Nobold, through Radbrook and Porthill, into the Quarry, where Chipperfield Circus is in town. Along the River Severn towpath, through Castlefields, and then along the cycle paths and back through the estate.

12.7 miles


----------



## gaz71 (29 Sep 2016)

Just a quick windy 7 miles tonight,but i did clock up my 2000th mile since i got my Garmin on the 29th of Feb so im quite chuffed with that.Hoping to get another 400/500 miles in by the end of the year.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Day 5 Eaux Bonnes
> 
> Richard headed off for Oloron and a bike shop whilst I headed back towards Larrau. The turn for St Engrace appeared and I found the initial stages of the climb to be quite quick up the valley but after St Engrace the 11% started. The Col de Souscousse was absorbed into the clouds when I got there. Cool for climbing but not so pleasant for descending. Indeed my water proof went on and my brakes were deployed as the mists were clouding my specs. Dropping below the weather things improved and warmed up. At Arrette at the bottom of the valley art work depicting cyclists and bikes were on display. There was a bike shop too. Just a shame that we didn’t know this as Richard could have done the climbing too.
> 
> It was lunchtime but I felt the need to just ride so I took a fairly brisk run to turn for the famous Col de Marie Blanc. It starts fairly easily but ramps up steeply over the final kms, first 11%, then 12% and finally 13%. Ouch. Thank goodness it’s not too long. Plenty of riders were descending with their warm kit on. The clouds were down when I got to the top but not as badly as before. I descended into the Ossau valley to take a minor road into Eaux Bonnes. Those last kms were uphill too and some drizzle had begun. The forecast had been for rain. It had turned out better than that. Eaux Bonnes is a spa town at the foot of the Col d’Aubisque. Guess where tomorrow would take us. Richard had his new rim tape fitted and done no climbing at all today. I wonder if he just wanted a day off. 66 miles and nearly 11,000 feet climbed today.


Chapeau for awsome ride


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2016)

Diggs said:


> What started as a lovely day, turned out to be a tale of a puncture, broken inner tube valve and cautiously negotiating the final bramble covered bridleway with no more spare tubes.
> A great ride out to Thorndon cross country but luck ran out and was changing tubes on the side of the A127. Finally breathing a sigh of relief as I reached the quiet lanes leading home, only to be forced off the road by a moron on the phone in his merc. Lucky I was on the MTB.
> 
> View attachment 145797
> ...



What's the "no entry after dark" sign for.....and why?


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Sep 2016)

I went for a 20 mile Jolly this morning, before the rain sets in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/729604474/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1475227226



























Lovely morning for it .


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (30 Sep 2016)

Tiddling down with rain but I had to take my new bike for a test ride..





Eleven miles in the rain with a happy face.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2016)

Wwnt out for a ride
No intervals for a while so decided to do some after a longish warm up loop

As I have new Garmin 820 decided to let that organis the intervals
Found and intervals mode in the menu, not very good, no feedback, so after one interval reverted to the workout menu, where I could set intain intensity.

Can't say I exactly stuck with them...

... and then the rain came down. At the same time having a coffee with a friend at a garden centrre outside and had to hastily move inside

So I went home - 10 minutes later the sun was shining!

22.4 miles @ 16.8 mph, a mere 269 feet climbed.
Rear mech needs re indexing.(POssibly worse than that)

https://www.strava.com/activities/729656220/


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Sep 2016)

Nice sunny morning here in the Lakes, perfect for a quick sprint up Red Bank then back to Grasmere via Under Loughrigg, Rydal and White Moss....warm but feeling really autumnal now.


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Sep 2016)

I had intended to go for a ride on Monday morning, but it was raining heavily. Also I'd received a message from BKool saying that the ITT from this years Tour de France had been added to the VR sessions and that Chris Froome had won in a time of 30:43.

So, intrigued by a chance to measure myself against Froome I set up the turbo and loaded the session.

It was flat for the first couple of miles then climbed for the remaining 8 miles at an average of about 6% and a maximum of 16%. Hard and hot work, especially as I forgot to put my water bottle in the cage and didn't want to stop the session to fetch it.

I finally reached the end in 65:27. More than twice as long as it took Froome, but I am more than twice his age so I suppose I should be content with the ride!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> I finally reached the end in 65:27. More than twice as long as it took Froome, but I am more than twice his age so I suppose I should be content with the ride!


Call it a draw then


----------



## Mrs M (30 Sep 2016)

Watching the golf with Mr M this afternoon in between laundry and stuff.
Then decided to "fix" the brakes on the Pashley as we've been having a wee bit of trouble stopping lately 
Easy enough to adjust (under the careful supervision of Thomas).
Too lovely a day just to put the bike away so off we went  
Just around the local, quietish roads. I was a bit naughty and took my iPod (only used it on the cycle paths and tracks though), magic  
Heading home, up behind the golf course which was empty, as everyone probably in the clubhouse watching the Ryder Cup.
Finally said hello today, to a new equine pal, seen him and his partner loads of times but they're always too busy munching to bother with me. He was very interested in the bike, tried to ring the bell and eat the handlebar, lovely handsome chap 
Saw 2 magic rabbits, took a pic but they aren't in it 
Said "toddle oo" to my new pal and headed home, met head on by 2 guys trying to manoevre a humongous truck up the little dirt path
Had to get out of the way so climbed the dry stane dyke and hauled the bike over, scraped the mudguard and there's a few scratches on the surface and gouges underneath  really annoyed with myself for that!
Went through the golf club car park and the truckers had a wee audience, they were causing chaos and a massive tailback all the way up to the roundabout 
Past the school at chucking out time, more chaos, never seen so many cars here, do none of these kids walk anywhere 
Anyway, quite an enjoyable wee toddle despite the bike damage.


----------



## LincsBlue (30 Sep 2016)

Quick 15 miles today that I somehow managed in 52 minutes so either the tailwind was stronger than I thought or my Cateye is playing up  Complete day of rest tomorrow in readiness for the Viking Challenge I'm doing on Sunday.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Sep 2016)

A week of nothing but commuting so far, and that wind has been against me on the way home every day so far. Finished my 4th night shift this morning, and now look forward to an 0500hrs commute in tomorrow. Must be nearly a year that I started going to work by bike.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Sep 2016)

Day 6 Bareges

It was straight out of the door and onto the Aubisque. It took at least 3 miles before my legs would answer politely and it wasn’t very quick at all. The gradient wasn’t too bad at 8% but enough of a challenge on unwoken legs. We climbed and climbed through mists with the scenery very much hidden. We began to emerge a bit from the mists near the top where glimpses of high peaks could be snatched. I must do this again on a better day. At the summit is a café which must be visited. It has historical pictures of epic cycling adventures on these slopes.

We dropped a little way from the summit to get some sense of the Corniches below cloud level with the Col du Soulor in the distance. The Soulor isn’t too tricky from this side, it’s a sort of bump on the descent really. Descending the Soulor was fun and down in the valley we took the upper route to avoid Argeles-Gazost which required a bit more climbing. Dropping into a quiet valley the sun came through and a café magically appeared. Time for a stop.

Richard stuck to the busy valley road while I got off it as soon as I could to take a minor road up on the valley side. We’d both ridden through a stunning gorge before the split. We regrouped (despite my extra climb) magically where I rejoined the main road just outside Luz St Sauveur. By now rain and thunder and lightning had begun. The power went down as we began to climb the Col du Tourmalet. The hotel was some way ahead on the slopes but it was time to be indoors. Seeing soaking cyclists turning up our hosts had a laugh saying they were full. All good fun as we could still see the funny side. 46 miles and over 9000 feet climbed today.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Sep 2016)

First ride this week, work getting in the way of life again.

Anyhow, a busy "day off" with lots to do so by the time a chance came for a ride it was already knocking on the door of half past three.
Hmmmm...didn't really fancy taking to the local roads at that time on a Friday, so the first proper ride for an age on the hybrid and mainly off road. 
Scholes via Wood Lane, which seemed oddly dry given the amount of rain this week (not that I'm complaining, but it's often a quagmire in places). Good fun though, even if the tyres did feel a bit squishy. I put this down to being used to riding the road bike with 110psi in skinny tyres.
Down Main Street to the Coronation Tree and back off road onto the bridleway, Bog Lane. Always good fun this, but a week off the bike had me huffing and puffing like a train with the effort steadily climbing up before eventually plunging back down to Cock Beck and the short rise to Manston Lane.
That last run down the hill is always good fun, but I was definitely feeling the tyres a bit, so stopped just before the farm to check.
Yep, both tyres felt a bit too squidgy, so out with the pump.
According to the gauge on my rubbishest pump (I took the Topeak Road Rocket off the hybrid and put it on the Pro Carbon) there was just 20psi in the rear tyre so off I went. Goodness that pump is rubbish. After an age I'd got the tyre up to an indicated 45psi. The front wasn't quite as bad, but again the gauge wouldn't shift past 45psi.





Anyhow it felt a lot better and I set off again up Nanny Goat lane on the bridleway between the fields and under the M1, then climbing again past the riding school before dropping down to the fringes of Garforth.
Quick right under the railway bridge, up the hill and right again onto Barrowby Lane for the tarmac run to NCN R66 through the woods, back across the M1 to the top of the world and then the downhill blast to Thorpe Park, where the contractors are still busy turning green farmland into urgently needed generic office buildings...








A run on what is still listed as a bridleway between acres of temporary fencing and back out onto Barrowby Lane when it started to rain. Stopped to put my showerproof jacket on and within 200yds of setting off it had stopped again. Still, mainly downhill home from there so I decided not to stop again. 
Down Austhorpe Lane, giving it the full beans and hitting 33.3mph which is quite impressive on what is effectively an MTB with hybrid wheels and less knobbly tyres.
Over the railway bridge and then local roads up to home, with a couple of loops around the block to push the mileage on.

*10.07* miles (16.2 km) in just under *52* minutes at an average of *11.5mph*, with *415ft* climbed. I'll have that and I'd almost forgotten what fun the hybrid can be in the right environment (although it doesn't half feel slow on road now!). I even managed to set a PB on one sector - imagine how fast I could have gone with properly inflated tyres! 





When i got home I checked the tyre pressures on my new Topeak track pump and both were showing under 30psi, so I've inflated them to the stated max of 65psi and will keep an eye on them. Hopefully they've just lost a bit of air through lack of use.
Big thumbs up for the Topeak Joe Blow Sport II track pump though - great piece of kit and much, much better than the cheap Beto one it's replaced. 
I do need to get a decent pump to keep on the hybrid though...


----------



## Glow worm (30 Sep 2016)

A lovely relaxed 14 miler here this afternoon in the flatlands. I've had the week off and not done much riding so it was good to get out.






Another one of my quiet routes- this is Oily Hall way out miles from anywhere. I popped into an old pumping house, more of a shed really and found myself standing 20 feet away from a barn owl stood on top of his box. We stared at each other briefly, both rather suprised, before I decided to quietly back out and leave him be.






The river Cam.






And again. I was quite suprised at how many swallows and house martins are still about. I noticed they seem to pass over in groups, so I guess on their way- perhaps using the river to navigate by.






Lords Ground Farm. I like to think some of the turf grown on the right will end up at the home of cricket, but I'm not sure that's true.






Tubney Fen near Reach as the sun set. i waited for a bit for the startlings to arrive and soon enough they did.






I reckon there must be 5 or 6000 there now and the flock's growing day by day. Quite a sight.
Off home in the twilight for the last miles of September.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2016)

Out at 9.30 for a ride in the tandem before the rain arrives. My garmin decided to misbehave all the way round today. Not sure what happened there.

There were plenty of buzzards around today and a kestrel giving us the beady eye as we passed by. Coming into Little Gransden on the right angled bend an Audi TT coming the other way nearly spun out, the woman driving it really did sh1t herself. We were lucky there! 

We stopped in Great Gransden for a chat with Linda, who works with Mrs Dave. There were also 4 planes doing aerobatics. Noisy buggers!

Back to Hardwick, and along by the shop there was the usual congestion. A lady stopped to let us through, and the dildo behind her just drove through at us, and the car behind that just followed. It's a good job I've found inner peace from my yoga, otherwise I'd have turned them into downward facing dogs.

20 miles. It's just started to rain.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2016)

Had arranged to meet mate Andy at 0900 for an hours ride .Pushed the bike out the door at 0810 for an extended ride to meeting point . It's a bit  went for shorts and short sleeves with arm warmers which stayed on for the whole ride and fingerless mits summer is now officially over when I start wearing gloves as I normally don't bother .Newtown Linford ,Groby ,back to Anstey then Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn and back to meeting point in Rothley .Andy soon rocked up so off we go back to Cropston around the back of Bradgate park and into Swithland ,Woodhouse eaves ,Quorn and into Barrow on soar and up Paudy lane and into the back of Sileby .Quick coffee at Andy's and back out to ride home it's gone cold now suns gone in .Cossington ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home 36.1 miles in the bag and October's 50km in the bank


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Had arranged to meet mate Andy at 0900 for an hours ride .Pushed the bike out the door at 0810 for an extended ride to meeting point . It's a bit  went for shorts and short sleeves with arm warmers which stayed on for the whole ride and fingerless mits summer is now officially over when I start wearing gloves as I normally don't bother .Newtown Linford ,Groby ,back to Anstey then Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn and back to meeting point in Rothley .Andy soon rocked up so off we go back to Cropston around the back of Bradgate park and into Swithland ,Woodhouse eaves ,Quorn and into Barrow on soar and up Paudy lane and into the back of Sileby .Quick coffee at Andy's and back out to ride home it's gone cold now suns gone in .Cossington ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home 36.1 miles in the bag and October's 50km in the bank


 You beat the rain though


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2016)

raleighnut said:


> You beat the rain though


Yes it went to plan and the BBC weather app proved correct


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Oct 2016)

Left home this morning about 9-ish. Bright and sunny, with a little mist. Just as I was leaving the house, I heard on the radio that flights were being diverted from Glasgow Airport (about 25 miles away) because of fog - but down on the coast it seemed fine.

About a mile into the journey, I was considering turning back - I had gone out in short sleeves, and was freezing! Decided to push on and not be a wimp - the forecast was to be reasonably warm. In the end, it was fine, but just about every other cyclist I passed was in longs....

Half a mile later I hit a small bump in the road. My water bottle fell out, and cracked.

Cold,a nd with no water bottle, I pushed on. A bad start to what turned out to be a great ride!

Pootled on along the coast, following cyclepaths for about an hour until I got to Largs. Stopped there to get a coffee and to buy a bottle of water. The lady in the cafe said “just to warn you, the coffee might be a bit stronger than before - we’ve got a new machine, and it makes coffee the way we always wanted the old one to...”
Double espresso. Really good.

Drank the coffee while enjoying the scenery for a few mins then pushed on.






Continued up the Brisbane Glen road towards Loch Thom.
I like that road. It’s mostly a single track road, up over the moor. A climb of about 1000 ft over 5 or 6 miles. And very quiet - I think I only saw 1 car and 1 lorry on that stretch. Lots of bikes.

Once up at Loch Thom, I thought about turning left and heading across to the visitor centre or fishery at Cornalees for a bite to eat, but pushed on towards Port Glasgow.






I don’t know that part of the world very well, but a few miles, just past the reservoir, I passed a sign which indicated an alternative route to the visitor centre, going round the other side of the loch. I thought “I’ll follow that, circle the loch, stop at the visitor centre then head back the way I came. There was some small print below, which I didn’t read....

It was a tarred road and I followed it for a couple of miles, as it became narrower and rougher, then ended. I could see the visitor centre about half a mile ahead, but there was moorland and a river between us!

Turned back, to go round the long way. Discovered that the small print was a “for hillwalkers” logo. 














Back on the original road, and I changed my plans again. Decided to go over the track beside the Gryffe reservoir. I’d describe this road as “suitable for land rovers”... lots of stones , potholes, mud and big puddles

It’d have been fine on a mountain bike, it’d be a no-go on a road bike. On mine, with 28mm tyres, it was just OK.

From there, followed the road towards Kilmacolm and joined the N73 cycle path. Followed that through Bridge of Weir to Johnstone, where I caught a train home.

42 miles, and despite the early weather worries, I think I may have a touch of sunburn!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Oct 2016)

Day 7 Loudenvielle

We took an early start this morning after a huge evening meal. It was straight out onto the Tourmalet. I’ve ridden this climb before so had some memories of bits of the road. I spotted where my family had stayed on that previous holiday as we rode through Bareges. At the corner where the Botanical Gardens used to be a big car park and skiing infrastructure now makes something of an eyesore. As I progressed laden by my saddlebag riders would come past, usually not all that much quicker. Then two riders whizzed past at Tour de France pace. Just amazing to see. The views were superb and as I got higher I recognised “Marmot Corner” where my kids had played while I was pretending to be in the Polka Dot jersey all those years ago.

It does get steeper nearer the top as it always did and now there is a photographic service near the summit if you wish to buy a personal memento. At the top it’s busy with motor cyclists and other petrol powered folks all vying for photos of the summit sign and the famous cycling statue. The café there provided some expensive coffee and tart too. After much sightseeing and photo opportunities it was time to go. It was great fun descending with my speed exceeding 40 mph at times. Not Tour de France descending pace but the roads aren’t closed for me (that’s my excuse anyway). At the bottom St Marie de Campon has a statue commemorating the famous broken forks incident from a very early Tour de France.

I headed for the Col d’Aspin which begins fairly easily at first and when a group of Spanish riders came up to me I sat in on a wheel. They seemed happy with that. Then it began to ramp up a bit and I had to let them go. Saddlebag free makes a difference. The Aspin wasn’t too bad at all. It’s never too steep and most of the climbing is over ~3 miles. The Spaniards were at the top and we exchanged grins and thumbs up. The views were amazing away into the valley.

Having taken in the views I watched a lass depart for the descent. I followed after a wee while and caught and passed her about halfway down. Neither of us were hanging about as I do like a good descent. At the bottom I stopped to check my route and she appeared to give me the thumbs up on my descending prowess. Takes one to know one I reckon.

At Arreau it’s lunchtime but I crack on anyway as it’s getting hot. I take the western leg around the lake at Loudenvielle where a café provides me with some small refreshment and then as I enter Loudenvielle a supermarket provides some lovely fruit and a blood red peach I’ve never come across before. Being early I make a tour of the village and its surroundings until it’s time to check in. 45 miles and over 7000 feet climbed today.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Oct 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/731002990/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1475340156

A 40 miler with the cycle club I've been neglecting a bit of late. A nice social pace with 3 others.






A church






A double rainbow, the sharp shower was fun.






I stopped for a 'gel', or it may have been a beer. I often get the two confused.

Hardly surprising really.






Mmmmmm yummy .

A nice ride, all in all.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Oct 2016)

Club ride time again but did not exactly go to plan.

Did a short loop out via Coveney before and wished I was on the Helium with tubs!It's not the best of roads with plenty of bumps,holes and ridges but had to make do with the Clement clinchers on the Icarus.

Headed back towards Witchford and turned off towards Wilburton to let the mods catch me up;over the 'col' and then out via Stretham towards Wicken;a nice steady pace but no sign of the mods group either so carried on until the front mech started to mis-behave.Stopped at Wicken for adjustments and as I was getting ready to go the easy group rolled by,so I was a far bit ahead.

Got going again and the small threesome that made up he mods came by so tagged along and then all joined up at Soham so we all then rolled through Fordham where I decided to take a different route to mess about with the front mech;if it was playing up I was going back home but it worked well enough so took a different route to La Hogue in Chippenham where I arrived at the same time as a group from the Newmarket club.

Suitably refreshed we headed back as one group when the mods dived off on a detour I didn't know about so rolled with the easy lot for a bit before heading off on me tod;steady run back and the three mods then came past before Prickwillow,couldn't stay with them so steady back and a solid 70k for the day.

Doesn't look taxing on the suffer score but feel tired now probably due to being awake most of the night with the better half being ill.

https://www.strava.com/activities/730619919

View from Coveney to Ely;








Getting ready to head back from La Hogue


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2016)

It's a cracking morning for a bike ride, unfortunately my ride didn't get out of Coventry today. I was planning to ride over to Middleton Hall, long route out short route back, shake down the newly fettled fixed and get back to riding fixed again having not used the bike since the spring. Unfortunately by the time I got to Beak Ave and the first climb it was becoming obvious I hadn't recovered enough from the man flu, no legs, sore chest, coughing, and blocked sinuses. When I got to the Holyhead road I turned through Allesly and on to home abandoning the ride. So I'm sat here looking at the sunshine feeling very frustrated.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> It's a cracking morning for a bike ride, unfortunately my ride didn't get out of Coventry today. I was planning to ride over to Middleton Hall, long route out short route back, shake down the newly fettled fixed and get back to riding fixed again having not used the bike since the spring. Unfortunately by the time I got to Beak Ave and the first climb it was becoming obvious I hadn't recovered enough from the man flu, no legs, sore chest, coughing, and blocked sinuses. When I got to the Holyhead road I turned through Allesly and on to home abandoning the ride. So I'm sat here looking at the sunshine feeling very frustrated.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> It's a cracking morning for a bike ride, unfortunately my ride didn't get out of Coventry today. I was planning to ride over to Middleton Hall, long route out short route back, shake down the newly fettled fixed and get back to riding fixed again having not used the bike since the spring. Unfortunately by the time I got to Beak Ave and the first climb it was becoming obvious I hadn't recovered enough from the man flu, no legs, sore chest, coughing, and blocked sinuses. When I got to the Holyhead road I turned through Allesly and on to home abandoning the ride. So I'm sat here looking at the sunshine feeling very frustrated.




I hope you feel better soon. Take care.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2016)

GWS, @dave r !


----------



## Old jon (2 Oct 2016)

A bright and crisp morning, a little less politely it was f f freezing. Monday to Saturday, leaving for a ride before nine thirty means you get to admire other people’s vehicles in long, stationary lines. Sunday is not like that, an early start, well 8:45 is early for me, means an early finish and as ever there are things to do.

A pedal around Holbeck, legs and lungs wondering what hit them, and through Hunslet for the climb to John o’ Gaunts. That sorted the legs out, the lungs may forgive me. The breeze was picking up a bit but it never became a problem. Turn left to miss the Oulton Roundabout, going past Woodlesford station instead, left again at the bottom of the hill and cross both canal and river on the way to Swillington. Straight on to Garforth, turn right at the roundabout for the gasp and pant up Garforth Cliff. Keep on the A 63 until the Micklefield roundabout, and turn left to ride through the village.



Once through, turn right on the B 1217, along to Lotherton Gates and turn left for Aberford. I could very likely ride the rest in my sleep, but it is different every time. Today’s oddity was a cycling event of some description. Lasses at road junctions and the occasional farm gate pointing riders in presumably the right direction. So, just below the ridge top was someone directing me to turn right. She seemed shocked to hear I was cycling by myself, not in this event she was helping to marshal. Hmmm, I pondered this for the rest of the 31.6 miles I rode today, maybe I had the wrong impression there, or it could have been shortage of breath.

And the imitation of a circular ride . . .


----------



## Brandane (2 Oct 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Left home this morning about 9-ish. Bright and sunny, with a little mist. Just as I was leaving the house, I heard on the radio that flights were being diverted from Glasgow Airport (about 25 miles away) because of fog - but down on the coast it seemed fine.
> 
> About a mile into the journey, I was considering turning back - I had gone out in short sleeves, and was freezing! Decided to push on and not be a wimp - the forecast was to be reasonably warm. In the end, it was fine, but just about every other cyclist I passed was in longs....
> 
> ...


That saves me doing much of a write-up on my ride this morning; as it would look a bit like a copy and paste of the above . Even down to going along that wee dead end path on the north side of Loch Thom (in my case I had intended going to Greenock but ran into a fog bank, so turned back and decided to explore where that path went. At the end, I did a bit of cyclocrossing and carried the bike the half mile or so over the moorland to where it links up with the road to Cornalees).

Strava link for this morning.

Some pics.......

The Secteur with it's new flat bar conversion at Loch Thom....






Inverkip near the marina entrance, looking across to Innellan...






Arran, Bute, and Cumbrae, and some sheep, all in one shot..






Summer has finally arrived on the Clyde .


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Oct 2016)

LincsBlue said:


> Quick 15 miles today that I somehow managed in 52 minutes so either the tailwind was stronger than I thought or my Cateye is playing up  Complete day of rest tomorrow in readiness for the Viking Challenge I'm doing on Sunday.


May the Force be with you!
Another sunny autumn day here in the Lakes, more fun dodging peds on the Under Loughrigg road and then the traffic on the A591 on the way back-don't even think about doing Red Bank on a Sunday!


----------



## LincsBlue (2 Oct 2016)

Viking Challenge done! 34.5 miles of glorious mud, not sure my bike will ever be the same but loved every second of it.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Oct 2016)

What a beautiful day it is today, well in the Sun anyway. In the shade it's bloomin perishing. Another pootle along the B4404. There has been an awful lot of rain here this week and The river is very high and flowing very fast., so past The river dovey, and past the shooting range and on towards llanerwin. On the way back, there was a very strong headwind and my ears were hurting. Good job i have just bought a winter buff because I'm going to need it I think.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> It's a cracking morning for a bike ride, unfortunately my ride didn't get out of Coventry today. I was planning to ride over to Middleton Hall, long route out short route back, shake down the newly fettled fixed and get back to riding fixed again having not used the bike since the spring. Unfortunately by the time I got to Beak Ave and the first climb it was becoming obvious I hadn't recovered enough from the man flu, no legs, sore chest, coughing, and blocked sinuses. When I got to the Holyhead road I turned through Allesly and on to home abandoning the ride. So I'm sat here looking at the sunshine feeling very frustrated.


Definitely the correct choice to abandon you could have pushed on and made yourself worse . Feeling your frustration nothing worst than wanting to ride and not being able ,GWS


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Definitely the correct choice to abandon you could have pushed on and made yourself worse . Feeling your frustration nothing worst than wanting to ride and not being able ,GWS



I did manage to get out in the sunshine, I got out in the garden and got the weeding and tidying done, not as good as a bike ride but enjoyable non the less, and its made the day feel like less of a waste.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2016)

Had everything planned this morning route plotted 100 km target . Sat watching the start of the F1 and got a text from big sister "are going for a bike ride " silly question ! " Can we meet for coffee" So complete change off route and meet arrange at Nice pies cafe near Melton .Out to Cossington and roughly followed my recent CC ride route got to Saxelby and had more time so turned to Holwell and some quiet lanes back to Nice pies cafe bang on time . Big sis was waiting so coffee and a massive piece of lemon cafe consumed . Purchased 2 pies for Monday tea . Big Sister bought some and has had them for dinner "best pies ever " was her opinion  looking for to Mondays tea . Home the long way to get the 100 km in . Willoughby on the Wolds ,Wysall ,East Leake coming out of West Leake a guy was fixing a puncture pulled over to see if he was ok . Hed just about changed the tube and he said that's his second one today . Into Sutton Bonnington passing a farmer hedge cutting went as wide as I could round in . Just climbing out of Kegworth and the back wheel feels soft pulled up 12 miles from home put some air in it and it seemed to hold so steady ride to see if I could make it home got to Diesworth and I can feel it soft again so pulled over in a convenient bus shelter and set about changing the tube . Annoyingly couldn't find any thing in the tyre and the old tube stayed inflated . Changed the tube anyway thanks to the 3 riders who offered assistance but I was ok . Belton then on Ncr6 between Belton and Shepshed came across another ride front wheel off repairing a puncture are they contagious asked if he was ok and he was struggling with his pump so stopped and helped him change and inflated his tyre we then rode together for a mile before I turned for home . Shepshed down Charley road to Beacon hill crossroads and to Old John and I to Newtown Linford and Home 73.3 miles in the bag and another month ticked off in the metric century challenge . Pumped up the old tube and managed to find a pin hole so patched it and then re checked the tyre now I knew were the hole should be still couldn't find anything !. So pumped tyre up with track pump and will check it in a couple of days . Discovered my mini pump Dosn't get above probably 60 psi but it got me home . Bit chilly first thing but lovely when I got home


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Oct 2016)

After our ride yesterday we went baby sitting, for 24 hours! She was perfectly behaved too. I came home and jumped on my Cube and set out into the blustery, sunny, coolish Cambridgeshire countryside.
It was almost a carbon copy of yesterday's ride in reverse. In Great Gransden I didn't turn down Sand Road as I intended as Farmer Palmer was flailing the hedgerow. I can do without punctures!

The wind was blowing in all directions. At the back of Caxton the smell from the pig farm almost melted my nose. The plus point to the wind was that the maggot farm was fragrance free! Here it is under a mixed sky






So, a nice 20 mile loop to end a nice, but exhausting weekend. Back to work, spin and circuit training for a rest!

https://www.strava.com/activities/732065434


----------



## steve50 (2 Oct 2016)

I got the chance to get out on the bike today (first time in twelve days), it was cool in the shade but just nicely warm in the autumn sunshine. I decided it would be a good day to get the old Raleigh out, so jeans T-shirt and warm pullover, cycling mitts and trainers and off we go, From home down through Exley past the rugby ground, down past the local farm and a small housing estate eventually coming onto Elland Road, along Elland road to Brookfoot Lake where I turned onto the canal towpath. A steady pootle along the towpath passing numerous walkers and some fellow cyclists some of whom really could do with slowing down along the towpath before a walker or fellow cyclist ends up in the water (the towpaths are there for us to share!!) I eventually came off the towpath in Brighouse town centre and decided to call in and visit my older brother for an hour. a pleasant hour was spent chatting and drinking tea before I set off back towards home this time sticking to the main roads all the way back until I reached Exley Lane. Exley lane is a steady climb for the first half and then it gets steep but the old Raleigh Pioneer and my legs gallantly made it to the top which I was quite impressed with, the rest of the ride home went without a hitch. The Raleigh Pioneer is twenty five years old, it's made of steel and is not the lightest bike in the world but it is an absolute pleasure to ride on or off road, dressed in casual gear and wearing trainers I feel very comfortable on it as it just plods along at whatever speed i choose, a very enjoyable ten miles today.


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Oct 2016)

Brandane said:


> That saves me doing much of a write-up on my ride this morning; as it would look a bit like a copy and paste of the above . Even down to going along that wee dead end path on the north side of Loch Thom (in my case I had intended going to Greenock but ran into a fog bank, so turned back and decided to explore where that path went. At the end, I did a bit of cyclocrossing and carried the bike the half mile or so over the moorland to where it links up with the road to Cornalees).
> .



What a coincidence. How long did it take to cross the moorland bit. Wasn’t there a river in between?
I thought about trying it, but couldn’t see what the best route was, and had no phone reception so couldn’t check google maps etc.

My trip today was much less eventful. From Saltcoats, headed along the N73 cycle route to Kilwinning, then followed the N7 south through Irvine. Stayed on the main road, bypassing the winding bit where the cycle path goes behind the paper mill, then into Barassie. Followed the N7 sea front path though Troon, then the local cycleway back to Barassie along the golf course, then back home by the same route. 32 miles, and flat as a pancake - only 300ft climbed!


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Oct 2016)

First proper road ride since last weekends Scarborough ride - and by 'eck did it feel like it!

I had intended to get out early, but awoke suffering from a severe case of lazyitis. Several presses of the snooze button later I was up and then went through a degree of faffing about, deciding what to wear. Summer is so much easier to dress for isn't it?

Eventually decided on my new Planet X 365 3/4s, l/s compression top, s/s cycling top and a l/s jersey over the top plus a neck buff, and I think I got it about right this morning. Fingerless mitts were a bit chilly for the first mile or two, but pretty much bob on for the rest of the ride.

Out up Coal Road and Red Hall Lane then a quick scoot along the A58 and onto Whin Moor Lane for the pleasant run out to Shadwell. Right there down Main Street, all the way back to the sharp rise back up to the A58 and across onto Carr Lane for the equally nice run to Thorner.
The roads were still quite wet from last nights rain, so I was glad the Ass Saver was on the bike, but the sun was out and it's not a bad way to spend a Sunday morning is it?
In Thorner it was left, round past the church and onto Milner Lane for the dip and then the sharp climb up onto the ridge.
I could feel the rear tyre (Rubino Pros) struggling for grip up the hill under the trees, which was interesting, but made it to the top and back out into the sunshine. I'll see how the tyres cope with the changing seasons but might have to think about getting some different tyres for over the winter - or just take out the more suitably equipped Road Comp instead...
Along the ridge and all the way to East Rigton, past the green and up the other side and onto Bramham Lane for one of the nicest cycling lanes in the area, although there was quite a lot of gravel and the like washed out of the fields. Eventually crossed Jewitt Lane then the sharp climb onto Thorner Lane where I headed for Bramham, through the dip and up the other side, before getting onto Thorner Rd for a straight run to the village.
Past a chatty group of cyclists who were friendly enough but had shocking road sense, then over the A1(M) bridge and right down the hill.
Up the other side and nicked onto the cycle path to avoid the non-bike detecting traffic lights, before getting back onto the road and motoring down Paradise Way with a lovely tailwind all the way to Bramham cross roads.
Round the roundabout (as you do) and then the straight forward run down to Aberford, still enjoying that tailwind which might have contributed to a PB...

In Aberford I passed a club ride heading the other way and then started seeing marshals and lots of muddy people on MTBs and CX bikes. Not sure what event was on but they looked to be enjoying it - seemed to be coming into the village from the woods at Parlington on NCN R66, then out on Cattle Lane and then cross country again on the bridleway looping into Barwick via Potterton and on from there - anyone know what event it was?

Anyway, I was feeling it a bit by this point, so cycled up to the old Almshouses for a drink and a flapjack - and a photo too:




Back on the bike and into the village, slotting between the event cyclists and heading up Cattle Lane. Slightly concerned that several marshals were trying to direct me with the mud pluggers, but I can only assume that I was going so fast they couldn't tell what sort of bike I was on...
Down the hill to Cock Beck and then the climb up the other side which didn't seem too bad today and into Barwick, where there was a control and drink station set up - and where another marshal tried to flag me down 
Through the village and the climb up Leeds Road almost to Scholes before the very welcome downhill stretch to the Coronation Tree, with the MTB'ers back in view cutting across onto the bridleway at Bog Lane. Round the corner on Leeds Road where the number one half wit driver of the day decided to overtake me unsighted on the corner on the wrong side of the road rather than waiting behind for literally a few seconds for the road to straighten out. Fortunately for him there was nothing coming the other way...
From there it's downhill all the way to Cock Beck (again) then the climb up the other side before heading onto local roads up to home.

*22.5 miles* (36.21km) in a steady *1hr 33m* at an average of *14.5mph* with *1,279ft* climbed. I'll take that for today, especially as I took it steady over a few bits due to the road conditions and I clearly need to pick up my fitness regime as my thighs were on fire when I got home. The half century ride will have to wait until next weekend.






Lots of cyclists out today making the most of the sunshine, which is always good to see, mainly friendly and unusually I saw a couple of other Boardman riders (half the world seems to ride a Spesh around here!).


----------



## steve50 (2 Oct 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> What a coincidence. How long did it take to cross the moorland bit. Wasn’t there a river in between?
> I thought about trying it, but couldn’t see what the best route was, and had no phone reception so couldn’t check google maps etc.
> 
> My trip today was much less eventful. From Saltcoats, headed along the N73 cycle route to Kilwinning, then followed the N7 south through Irvine. Stayed on the main road, bypassing the winding bit where the cycle path goes behind the paper mill, then into Barassie. Followed the N7 sea front path though Troon, then the local cycleway back to Barassie along the golf course, then back home by the same route. 32 miles, and flat as a pancake - only 300ft climbed!



I've walked the shore from Irvine through to Troon and back on many occasions when i was just a nipper, lived in Irvine for a few years before moving back to Yorkshire. Been back a few years ago to "Irvine New Town" very disappointing and the beaches were an absolute disgrace.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Oct 2016)

Day 8 Col de Mente

Today we began by taking on the Col de Peyresourde. The climb went quite well and the road not too busy. I had a plan to do a diversion while Richard minimised his cycling. However, I was having so much fun on the descent around the hairpins I dropped too far and had to climb back up to my turn. My route took me up a lovely valley to climb in superb scenery and peace to the Port de Bares. This was a lovely route so I took my time to enjoy it. The descent was narrow on a bumpy and gravelly technical road. So fearless descending was ruled out and my brake blocks got the work out instead. The trees in this part of the mountains were beginning to show signs of autumn. Some lovely colours were to be admired. I stopped at the bottom in Mauleon Barousse where a noisy old Frenchman was holding court in the café. I came in for some Tour de France jesting while I enjoyed my drink. It was a fairly easy run to St Beat where the climb to the Col de Mente begins. It was hot again. I found this one tough in the heat and perhaps because this was my third big col of the day. I got there tho’ in plenty of time for some beer before the obligatory shower and dinner. What a lovely spot this is at the top of a col with the natural world all around. 53 miles and over 10,000 feet of uphill today.


----------



## Buck (2 Oct 2016)

Even though it was a bit chilly compared to what we have been used to, it was lovely and sunny this morning with the promise of little wind so I checked with Mrs Buck and donned my bike gear.

I wanted to try a different route today and also push the miles slightly. (i had a route for 45 miles planned but had to be back for lunch so would have to cut it short at the end but the "new" bit for me would still be covered so happy with that.)

I was glad I'd got a long sleeve jersey on and my leg warmers - just the right temperature and apart from some of the descents out of the sun which were a little refreshing shall we say, the rest was spot on. In fact a couple of times with the sun on my back it felt like a summers day.

The roads were damp and a few had puddles from yesterday's rain so I was cautious on the descents in particular but pleased to report, no mishaps!

Heading out of the village, I decided I would tackle Piper Wells climb - relatively short but steep. I was suprised/pleased when I checked Strava at the end of the ride to see I'd shaved over 10s of my PR so very happy with that!

Once on the tops I took a slightly different route heading down Dearne Dike Lane then a left onto Windmill Lane to take me across the A629 and head into Upper Denby. At the Dunkirk crossroads, I went straight across and followed the lovely undulating road past Deffer Woods and into High Hoyland.

This is where I change my normal route and took a left up the hill and then right down Jebb Lane which runs along the border of the Bretton Country Park and Yorkshire Sculpture Park. This was a cool and damp descent down to the motorway and at the bottom a careful crossing of 4 lanes to take me to the roundabout then on up the long straight climb that is Haigh Lane - a climb that gets steeper as you get to the top and didn't I know it! I made it but have to admit it wasn't easy or pleasurable only made worse by two young lads almost sprinting up as I admired the view/caught my breath at the crossroads!






Heading onwards there was a nice 14% descent down Stoney Lane into Hall Green where I waved to a group of Holmfirth CC riders heading the other way. Into New Miller Dam and I went slightly off route just to get a snap of the dam/reservoir before continuing south on the A61.






A busy road with quite a few lorries even on a Sunday so it was nice to eventually turn off and start to head up the hill to Staincross and into Darton. A long wait to cross the busy Huddersfield Road then off up to Kexbrough and then on through Cawthorne. I peeled off the Barnsley Road and up Coach Gate Lane a long steady pull which brings you up to Gunthhaite Hall and past a working dairy farm. Strava has the segment here called Cow Sh*t Sprint - quite appropriate and yes the bike did need a clean afterwards !!


Up into Upper Denby before heading across the dam wall at Ingbirchworth towards the windmills.






and up Horn Lane back onto my normal road home. A final push up the hill then my usual descent to the Sovereign crossroads and back into the village.

32.3 miles and 2,772ft of climbing.

Relive the ride here: - https://www.relive.cc/view/731881683






https://www.strava.com/activities/731881683/


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Oct 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/732226731/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1475426097

My inaugural Skyride social ride from Portsmouth Guildhall to Stokes Bay. 3 riders joined me today. The weather was fantastic, and I racked up another 77 miles to boot.







Portsmouth Guildhall.





Stokes Bay.





The posse.






Gunwharf Quays.

Lovely day, good ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> It's a cracking morning for a bike ride, unfortunately my ride didn't get out of Coventry today. I was planning to ride over to Middleton Hall, long route out short route back, shake down the newly fettled fixed and get back to riding fixed again having not used the bike since the spring. Unfortunately by the time I got to Beak Ave and the first climb it was becoming obvious I hadn't recovered enough from the man flu, no legs, sore chest, coughing, and blocked sinuses. When I got to the Holyhead road I turned through Allesly and on to home abandoning the ride. So I'm sat here looking at the sunshine feeling very frustrated.


A like for telling us about it but  for feeling that bad. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Oct 2016)

Turned up for club ride. Unfortunately not many others did. Just one other, and a visitor to the area who came last week. Needless to say, none of us knew the way to Frensham, in particular the Rural Life Centre, where the ride was supposed to be going. So we headed for the Surrey Hills, up Staple Hill, down Combe Lane, and up Newlands Corner from the South. We had coffee and a bit in the garden centre at Clandon Park

We took it at an easy pace for the most part.
46.7 miles @ 14.8 mph
1709 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/731866254


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Oct 2016)

A new month and the weather was ideal for my challenge ride so I went out to do something a bit special today (for me that is). The plan was to do a loop down to Bewdley in Worcestershire and back. I've taken the bike down there before but haven't ridden there from home before so this would be something new for me.

I got myself up early and was out on the road by seven and needed my lights on. I headed south through Condover and Cardington to Rushbury and on to new-to-me roads through Stanton Long and Ditton Priors (big climb between these two), through Cleobury North which I know reasonably well and onwards to Stottesdon, Bagginswood, bypassing Kinlet, Button Oak and into Bewdley. This is deceptively demanding country with lovely rolling hills seperated by steep sided valleys and I could definitely feel it by the time I rolled into Bewdley and up to the railway station which was my aim for the morning.

I had my elevenses at Bewdley Station before tacking my next challenge which was the Mercian Way to Bridgnorth. Leaving Bewdley you climb way up to The Lakes area of town then drop down a lane that links to the trackbed of the old Bewdley to Tenbury railway which has been partly utilised as a cycling and walking path. This gives a good two miles of flat easy riding, although it is a bit more potholed than last time I rode it. After this couple of miles you are onto the gravel roads of the Wyre Forest and a climb that feels like it goes on forever on the way back to Button Oak.

Back on the tarmac roads I was on the way through Pound Green and down to Arley where I had another brief stop at a station and found that the coaches used as "Santa's Grotto" were being shunted into position ready for later in the year.

The next leg involves another big climb but I made it through the Severn Valley Country Park and down to Hampton Loade in time to see a couple of trains come through from the lineside path. I had my lunch at Hampton Loade station then tacked the next bit on the way to Bridgnorth. This section wasn't easy.  The Mercian Way takes you onto bridleway and it's seriously steep climbing past Chelmarsh Reservoir so that I was struggling for traction on my slick tyres and needed my very lowest gear more than once. I also clogged up my rear mudgard (only the second time I've ever done that) which I tried but failed to clean out properly by the roadside, so that annoyed with intermittant rubbing noises for the rest of the ride.

By Bridgnorth I was getting slow. The flat route back via Ironbridge appealed but I'd had my fill of rough, muddy paths by now so I took yet another seemingly never-ending climb out of town and headed for Much Wenlock. Another rider overtook on this section but once past didn't actually go that much faster so I kept in contact for the next couple of miles until I turned off.

The rest of the trip was slow but steady once back on more familiar roads. 89.1 miles for the day at a less than stellar 12 mph moving average.






Cold out but nice conditions for my challenge ride.





A stop for my second breakfast and looking back at Wenlock Edge.





Pear Tree Cottage at Cleobury North.





Stottesdon





Bewdley





En route through the Wyre Forest.





Arley





Taw Valley departs from Hampton Loade.





Much Wenlock





That's my turning. It's a good job that there are no strange place names in Shropshire.


----------



## Diggs (2 Oct 2016)

Bit of a weekend BOGOF,
Yesterday was a lovely social ride with the LBS, stepped through the door just as it started raining #winning 




Late this afternoon, I nipped out very quickly to get in a last ride of the weekend.


----------



## Dark46 (2 Oct 2016)

No ride with KCC today as the Malaysian GP started at 08:00 and the club ride starts at 09:00.

The race turned out to be a good one and I posted on FB after the race and Rob who ive ridden with at KCC, SVV and Eastgate sent me message about going out.

We met at the park and ride just outside Kingsway and decided to make tte route up as we go along.

We headed out via Naas lane and decide to head to Stonehouse. Rob set off in front and I followed.

The weather was much better than I expected especially after yesterday. No breeze really either so it was all good.

At the edge of Stonehouse I altered my seat still felt slightly too high. I think it was here that I lost my bar end cap, which I didn't notice till much later in the ride.

From here we headed to Frocester where saw Eastgate leaving the Frocester Inn. We tgen turned right inro Eastington and headed towards the A38. 

At the A38 the lights were out and we had to wait for a gap in the traffic. At the first sight of a gap we were off then we head to Frampton on Severn. It made a change not to go Saul junction for a coffee.

Through Frampton we were through the lanes and into Epney along the Severn and into the Longney loop.

From here it was the usual route home through Stonebench and through Olympics Park and back to the estate.

At the estate we said our goodbyes and split. It was herei noticed the route was only 28 miles and there was no way was I going home without getting to 30.

So I did a quick loop of Tuffley and went home. It ended up being 30.6 miles at a average at 15.3mph which takes my weeks total to 102 miles on strava.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Oct 2016)

Old jon said:


> Today’s oddity was a cycling event of some description. Lasses at road junctions and the occasional farm gate pointing riders in presumably the right direction. So, just below the ridge top was someone directing me to turn right. She seemed shocked to hear I was cycling by myself, not in this event she was helping to marshal.



Small world @Old jon - they tried to get me too 

Not sure what the event was, but there were lots of them.


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Oct 2016)

steve50 said:


> I've walked the shore from Irvine through to Troon and back on many occasions when i was just a nipper,



It’s a nice walk along the shore - and the Ayrshire Coastal path follows that route. (The coastal path and the N7/N73 follow similar routes for much of the way). However, between Irvine and Barassie, there is no path along the shore for bikes - the golf courses come right up to the beach. The coastal path goes along the sand, but the N7 cuts inland for a bit between Gailles and Barassie.

There’s one section where the N7 takes a fairly long diversion round the back of the paper mill. I’d guess it’s a 3 mile detour to keep off 1 mile of main road.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> a quick sprint up Red Bank


You sprint up that mahoosive hill we took a 6 mile detour to avoid on our way back from Elterwater to Carlisle??


----------



## Donger (2 Oct 2016)

Still heavy-legged from my first ever imperial century last week, I foolishly entered the "Winchcombe Falling Leaves" 100km audax today. It was "AAA" 1.75 rated one, meaning that it had sufficient climbing to count towards an Audax UK altitude award ... 1,750 metres of climbing to be precise. Gulp!
Got off to the worst of starts, as I noticed at the very last moment before the start that my computer was still set on miles, while the route sheet was in kilometres. Instead of being one of the first of the 68 entrants to start, once I had fixed it I was one of the last to get away. 




I had already noticed that this was not quite the usual beardy audax crowd .... they seemed a good 10 years a man younger than normal. As this was at the extreme end of my climbing ability, I got the distinct feeling I was going to roll in dead last behind that lot today. Things got worse as I was forced to dismount and do the push of shame just 2.5km into the ride, on the vicious climb up out of Winchcombe to Bela's Knap. That was followed by a front derailleur problem that took me 5 mins to fix, using the barrel adjuster. Took me a good 15km to start reeling in backmarkers, and it was a relief to catch up with a small group of riders at Syreford.

This was a very well planned route, through lots of woods and down some very quiet country lanes.... but relentlessly hilly.




Spent most of my time grinding my way grimly up hills or not wanting to lose any momentum on the down slopes, so didn't stop for photos very often .... but this route really did take in the very best of the Cotswolds, and in quite amazingly mild and sunny weather for the beginning of October. I did stop for a moment in Bibury for an energy bar and a drink. Lots of the others were crowding out the pubs and cafes, but I adopted a "rest less, suffer more" strategy to overtake a couple of dozen riders and try to make sure I made the cut-off time.




Carried on with the grim grinding past The Barringtons and the Rissingtons before stopping for another energy bar and drink at Bourton on the Water, which was heaving with tourists:




Really started to flag on the big long drag out of Bourton up the hill towards Naunton and Guiting power, but found a good rythm and stuck with it without daring to stop in case I had a repeat of last week's "cafe legs". Despite the best direction sheets I have ever been given for an audax, I suffered a bit of brain fade immediately after the final information control, and ended up needlessly going through this ford twice before getting back on track:




Nearly lost the rear end both times ... but that was nothing compared to the muddy, wet, slushy and rocky track up through Guiting Woods. At one point I had the options of going through a deep muddy puddle, a slippery, slimy sloping muddy rut or a pile of horse manure ..... and I actually opted for the manure, hoping desperately not to have a subsequent visit from the puncture fairy. Eventually emerged up on top of the Cotswolds again, with far-reaching views. Boy was I glad to get a distant view of Winchcombe, way down below me. Climbing nearly over:




With my zero cafe stops policy, somehow I made it round the course within the time limit. 101km in 7 hours 10 is slow, I know, but man that was one sadistic route. 1,750 metres of climbing, to put it into context, equals the total of the three biggest climbs I recently did in the Alps. Best of all, *I wasn't last! *In fact I learned that five riders had abandoned, and there were still six riders out on the road after I had gulped down my mug of tea and a couple of cakes in the Winchcombe Scout Hut at the end. That will do me just fine. I'll claim it as another veterans' super-heavyweight record.(Certainly didn't see any other 20 stoners out there doing it today). And that's my Cyclechat Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride for October out of the way early.

I'm going nowhere near a bike for the next few days. 
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> Still heavy-legged from my first ever imperial century last week, I foolishly entered the "Winchcombe Falling Leaves" 100km audax today. It was "AAA" 1.75 rated one, meaning that it had sufficient climbing to count towards an Audax UK altitude award ... 1,750 metres of climbing to be precise. Gulp!
> Got off to the worst of starts, as I noticed at the very last moment before the start that my computer was still set on miles, while the route sheet was in kilometres. Instead of being one of the first of the 68 entrants to start, once I had fixed it I was one of the last to get away.
> View attachment 146365
> 
> ...


Well done, sounded like a tough ride and you kept going


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Oct 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> There’s one section where the N7 takes a fairly long diversion round the back of the paper mill. I’d guess it’s a 3 mile detour to keep off 1 mile of main road.


The top bit of this map is Irvine harbour, the bottom is Barassie beach. Troon slightly further south.

You can see the cycle route heads inland. 
So it’s actually nothing like a 3 mile diversion to avoid one mile on main road - sorry - but it is an awkward stretch, with a few gates and a level crossing.
The A78 is a busy 4 lane dual carriageway. I wouldn’t cycle there. But the road I was talking about is the “old A78” which runs alongside. It’s a straight, wide road, not too busy. And I know it’s a bit naughty, but it has a very wide, smooth, unused pavement along the west side. Part of this pavement forms the cycle route for a few hundred yards, but I do see a lot of cyclists using it all the way.


----------



## Donger (2 Oct 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Well done, sounded like a tough ride and you kept going


Thanks. Last week's experience certainly helped, as knew I had previously undiscovered endurance in me if I dug deep enough. In a strange way I'm glad to have been pushed to the limit twice in just over a week. I don't think anything will ever phase me again now.


----------



## jembullo (2 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> Still heavy-legged from my first ever imperial century last week, I foolishly entered the "Winchcombe Falling Leaves" 100km audax today. It was "AAA" 1.75 rated one, meaning that it had sufficient climbing to count towards an Audax UK altitude award ... 1,750 metres of climbing to be precise. Gulp!
> Got off to the worst of starts, as I noticed at the very last moment before the start that my computer was still set on miles, while the route sheet was in kilometres. Instead of being one of the first of the 68 entrants to start, once I had fixed it I was one of the last to get away.
> View attachment 146365
> 
> ...


Another top top effort my Audaxing wingman. You've certainly pushed your limits in the last couple of weeks, but its good to do sometimes and gives you confidence to tackle most things. I've been spiralling downwards over the last week, I've now got a re occurrence of a acute back problem which is really killing me when resting, although possibly climbing all those hill today might have done me in. Having said that I've managed to crack out 100 miles and 6000ft this week in commutes so not all bad news. Let me know when your Nov ride will be and fingers crossed I might actually be able to do it! Well done again pal, top effort.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2016)

10.2 miles today, only one other cyclist ahead of me , glorious weather and fine temps. Finally have the Specialized Expediton all dialed in.
68F
Winds NW8
Relative humidity 61%
Barometer 30.07
Partly cloudy.


----------



## Brandane (3 Oct 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> What a coincidence. How long did it take to cross the moorland bit. Wasn’t there a river in between?


About 15 minutes, but I had the advantage of knowing that it links up with the Land Rover track from Scroggie Bank. It's 15 minutes of marshy, boggy in bits moorland though, hence why I had to carry the bike. No river as such but one or two narrow streams to step across.


----------



## Old jon (3 Oct 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Small world @Old jon - they tried to get me too
> 
> Not sure what the event was, but there were lots of them.



The event was organised by these folk,

www.wildboar-challenge.co.uk

I saw the signs at Oulton / John o' Gaunts, and crossed their tracks frequently through the morning.


----------



## Basil.B (3 Oct 2016)

Did a 37 miler on my single speed yesterday.
Had a nice free lunch, lovely juicy blackberries in the hedgerow where I had stopped for a swig of water near the Renault F1 factory.
Later on disturbed a Red Kite enjoying his lunch pecking at a dead pheasant on the road.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Oct 2016)

YEs we saw lots of cyclist doing the Palace to Palace ride in aid of Princes trust

Not sure how long it is but let's just say some of the people were finding it tough


----------



## AlanW (3 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> I had already noticed that this was not quite the usual beardy audax crowd .... they seemed a good 10 years a man younger than normal. As this was at the extreme end of my climbing ability, I got the distinct feeling I was going to roll in dead last behind that lot today. Things got worse as I was forced to dismount and do the push of shame just 2.5km into the ride, on the vicious climb up out of Winchcombe to Bela's Knap.



I rode this audax as well yesterday, in fact we are the group to the left of the first picture. I guesstimate that its around my 15th year and every year I forget how hard it is, it must be my way of dealing with it I guess? That said, I always remember how bad and cruel the first few miles are, that really is a brutal start!! We rode round in a steady, if rather brisk pace at a times (!!) in 4 hours 20 minutes sadly with no stops 

Made worse this year, as I had done a three hour session down at Newport track Saturday night till 9pm, I was soooo glad to finish the audax!


----------



## daisyj (3 Oct 2016)

Beautiful morning and a day off so I set out for my new 11 mile loop. Headed out to Nunney, a bit chilly to start with but soon warmed up.








Then on to Mells, past the quarry and a steep (for me) climb. Recovering from the hill, I cycled on to Great Elm, enjoying the sunshine but struggling with the light at times.

I stopped for a banana and drink, then pedalled on to Great Elm before heading home. Average speed 9mph (on a chunky hybrid). Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2016)

Manflu get thee behind me.Twenty miles in this fantastic October sunshine, beautiful scenery.Car free.A coffee stop after ten miles.I was the only customer at the time.Served by a cyclist no less.Very knowledgeable,kind and considerate.Average speed 15.6.
It's wonderful on a turbo trainer.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Oct 2016)

Day 9 Pont De La Taule

Just for a change we could start by going downhill this morning. I was expecting it to be quite cold at 4500 feet first thing in the morning but it wasn’t. Even descending in a simple road jersey was comfortable. The Col de Portet d’Aspet comes next and the Fabio Casartelli monument. A lady came over and we had quite a chat (as far as my limited French would go anyway). It seems there is a society who look after the monument and greet visitors. Eventually I said my goodbyes and took to the climbing. This one isn’t too bad being ~3 miles in length. The descent was quite technical with very tight hairpin bends.

On the flattish bit my saddle broke. Aw shucks. I fiddled about and eventually secured it with a cable tie. Essential equipment are cable ties. The long climb to the summit of the Col de Core might be a bit of a mental challenge for some as the summit can be seen from a long way down the valley. By now such mind games were behind me tho’. At the top a German party, van supported, were taking in the views. I took the opportunity to have a bite to eat and spoke with a couple of the riders whose English was excellent.

I dropped off into the oven as it was hot again lower down. At Seix I’d just missed the café lunch time so had to go hungry. There were at least two groups of riders from the UK tho’. I did manage to get some cold mineral water from a Pizza wagon as they were shutting up shop and they poited me at the fountain to fill my bottles. It wasn’t far then to the Hotel but I had plenty of time in hand so I rode up the dead end but beautiful valley road by Conflens to Salau following the river all the way as it cascaded over boulders amongst the trees. Here I found a bar which offered the chance of some refreshment. Inside hung numerous medals and a Masters World Champion Cyclo Cross jersey. I was in the presence of greatness and my lady host was arranging some wonderful bikes within her stable.

The return down the valley was easy and our hosts at the Hotel discussed the European Brown Bear situation in the local hills. It seems the population is doing well despite some opposition from some of the locals.  56 miles and more than 7500 feet climbed today.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Oct 2016)

Old jon said:


> The event was organised by these folk,
> 
> www.wildboar-challenge.co.uk
> 
> I saw the signs at Oulton / John o' Gaunts, and crossed their tracks frequently through the morning.



That looks like a decent route. I might give it a try on the hybrid , although the level crossing off Manston Lane has been shut down weeks...


----------



## gavgav (3 Oct 2016)

What a glorious day of weather. Spent all day in the office, wishing I was out in it and so I got straight out for a ride after work.

Out through the estate and down to Meole, before heading through Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill. Dropped down to Exfords Green and had lovely views of the sun setting behind the Longmynd. 

Called in for a quick chat with my brother, before heading back out into the dwindling light. Nights aren't half drawing in quick now! The temperature had dropped considerably now that the sun had gone, but the legs felt good and i set good pace, for me, through Condover, Betton Abbots and home.

16.7 miles


----------



## gavgav (3 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> Still heavy-legged from my first ever imperial century last week, I foolishly entered the "Winchcombe Falling Leaves" 100km audax today. It was "AAA" 1.75 rated one, meaning that it had sufficient climbing to count towards an Audax UK altitude award ... 1,750 metres of climbing to be precise. Gulp!
> Got off to the worst of starts, as I noticed at the very last moment before the start that my computer was still set on miles, while the route sheet was in kilometres. Instead of being one of the first of the 68 entrants to start, once I had fixed it I was one of the last to get away.
> View attachment 146365
> 
> ...


Fantastic! You are an inspiration


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Oct 2016)

Had a day off the bike yesterday, but back to the commute this morning. Chilly enough to have to wear a long sleeved jersey, first time this year it's been in single figures. Legs decided not to play ball after 5 miles, so onto the magic tablets again. Quite a painful ride home and actually nice to get off the bike
Hopefully settled by tomorrow as it's night shifts, and better be happy by Friday when I plan for the months metric half..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Had a day off the bike yesterday, but back to the commute this morning. Chilly enough to have to wear a long sleeved jersey, first time this year it's been in single figures. Legs decided not to play ball after 5 miles, so onto the magic tablets again. Quite a painful ride home and actually nice to get off the bike
> Hopefully settled by tomorrow as it's night shifts, and better be happy by Friday when I plan for the months metric half..


Have a like for the report. I hope all is well for the next ride


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Had a day off the bike yesterday, but back to the commute this morning. Chilly enough to have to wear a long sleeved jersey, first time this year it's been in single figures. Legs decided not to play ball after 5 miles, so onto the magic tablets again. Quite a painful ride home and actually nice to get off the bike
> Hopefully settled by tomorrow as it's night shifts, and better be happy by Friday when I plan for the months metric half..




Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Donger (3 Oct 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Had a day off the bike yesterday, but back to the commute this morning. Chilly enough to have to wear a long sleeved jersey, first time this year it's been in single figures. Legs decided not to play ball after 5 miles, so onto the magic tablets again. Quite a painful ride home and actually nice to get off the bike
> Hopefully settled by tomorrow as it's night shifts, and better be happy by Friday when I plan for the months metric half..


Good luck with that. Keep posting this kind of stuff. It puts our "suffering" into context, and it is truly inspirational that you keep picking yourself up, dusting yourself down and doing it all again.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Oct 2016)

Thanks folks. This place kept me going through an awful lot the past few years. Thankfully the 'magic tablets' I have been prescribed by my hero doctor up London really nip things in the bud when the pain comes on, and stop me ending up bed bound for 2 weeks.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Oct 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> It was lunchtime but I felt the need to just ride so I took a fairly brisk run to turn for the famous Col de Marie Blanc. It starts fairly easily but ramps up steeply over the final kms, first 11%, then 12% and finally 13%. Ouch. Thank goodness it’s not too long.


Chapeau for all your ride reports thus far - very much enjoying and reminiscing!
An evil climb, the Marie Blanque - at least when you're on a loaded touring bike. Lulls you into a false sense of security but keeps steadily ramping up. Had to get off and push for about 1.5km. In my defence I did ride up the last 1 km...


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2016)

Yesterday
Went to Snetterton for the MGCC meeting, but with only four races in the morning and a 4hr relay race which held no interest for me in the afternoon, I plotted a route around the lanes in the area and stuck the Kona in the boot of the car. After a few heavy showers in the morning, the afternoon was bright & dry, but very breezy - especially across the open fields in the area. 43 miles and good to get in a 'proper' ride somewhere other than this corner of Suffolk.

Today
Having the day off as part of a long weekend, I took advantage of the good weather to get in the metric 100 for October. No route planned, just go out, up round and back until I'd had enough. Day off the bike tomorrow to catch up with domestics that should have been done today then 10 consecutive days of commuting to look forward to.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Oct 2016)

Edwardoka said:


> Chapeau for all your ride reports thus far - very much enjoying and reminiscing!
> An evil climb, the Marie Blanque - at least when you're on a loaded touring bike. Lulls you into a false sense of security but keeps steadily ramping up. Had to get off and push for about 1.5km. In my defence I did ride up the last 1 km...


Thanks. At least the Marie Blanque is relatively short. Some of the never ending 11%'ers really get to one.


----------



## Old jon (4 Oct 2016)

Just shy of thirty miles today. A little warmer than Sunday’s episode, at least in the sun it was. There was a bit of breeze which became more obvious as the morning went on.

As ever, a lap of Holbeck to persuade the legs to work, followed by a wind assisted pedal along the towpath as far as Viaduct Road. Then that slog along to the Ring Road. Cardigan Road sort of sapped the legs this morning, the rest was just get it done riding. I stayed on the A 660 as far as Bramhope, then turned right to reward myself with a whizz down Creskeld Lane. Always lifts the mood, that sort of stuff. Turn left at the bottom, to ride to Pool.



Another left turn in Pool to head straight to Otley and a sandwich break. Today, I did not even cross the river, just stood at the maypole while munching. Mind, the sight of Chevin top combing the clouds was impressive, and reminded me which way the wind was blowing. Started pedalling again, there is really only one way home until I try Pool Bank again, so along the A 660 I go. The usual right turn in Headingley for the drop into Kirkstall and the last gentle ride along the towpath back to Office lock. Pretty good morning out.

And the map. There was more uphill than it shows . . .


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Oct 2016)

Been a bit tardy with this so have three rides to report(no pics I'm afraid);

Sunday was an early solo bash around the villages as the better half was still feeling under the weather;front mech was better after a bit of fettling Saturday pm but still not quite right.

Apart from that a nice ride out;

https://www.strava.com/activities/731724785

Then a shopping recovery ride on the mongrel;

https://www.strava.com/activities/731724785

Monday was feckin' cold with 4 degrees c being shown on the Garmin upload;steady ride down a particularly busy and misty A10 on the mongrel.

https://www.strava.com/activities/732783047

And today was back on the XLS so a bit quicker ride in,this time heading down via Cottenham and Impington in to the city;not quite as cold but still a bit nippy but a nice ride in;

https://www.strava.com/activities/733761371

And the part two bit from the little 'trose to work,which was more hair raising than the main commute;

https://www.strava.com/activities/733761366


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2016)

Popped out last night on the 90's MTB. Decided on a trip down some paths, past the local farms by the Goyt river, then up towards the Peak canal and home via Tame Valley. Very little road, and any were sleepy residential streets. Totally pitch black. Gave a badger a startle and a fox, and one 'unexpected' cyclist on the farm track (it's a bit rough for anything other than an MTB) - nearly toasted them with my lights as I couldn't see their front light.

Just over an hour and a little over 12 miles. It's a route I can keep up over the winter, but it may get boggy.


----------



## gordonrgw (4 Oct 2016)

11 mile ride tonight to try out the new lights; Lenzyne 400XL and Aldi Cob back light, coupled with Chinese cree torch and Cateye rear.
impressed with visibilty of Lezyne and brightness of the Aldi Cob.

Forgotten how much I enjoy night rides - hopefully keep this up for the winter.

Excellent front visibility certainly saved the life of one innocent toad!

Suspect, however, that I might have been a danger to shipping.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Oct 2016)

Day 10 Tarascon sur Ariege

With grey wagtails and dippers on the river outside we completed breakfast and took to the Col de Latrape. It wasn’t a difficult climb it turned out as it wasn’t too long or steep. The descent was narrow and then we were faced with a long haul up the Col d’Agnes. This was followed by a short descent to a mountain lake before a beautiful climb on small roads to the Port de Lers. On this summit 3 French riders helped out with the obligatory photo opportunity. It seemed no one was keen to chat tho’. Sometimes it’s nice to be quiet. Descending took me back into the oven so I stopped at Vicdessos for the Plat du Jour and a top up of my bottles. It was then a very easy roll on to Tarascon sur Ariege where I decided it was too hot for much more. It was only 14:30 and the hotel wasn’t open so I spent some time attempting to sort my broken saddle out a bit better. The cable tie had done well so for a more robust fix I replaced it with some garden wire I had “acquired”. The heat was quite tiring today and only 41 miles but the climbing was 7000 feet.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Day 10 Tarascon sur Ariege
> 
> With grey wagtails and dippers on the river outside we completed breakfast and took to the Col de Latrape. It wasn’t a difficult climb it turned out as it wasn’t too long or steep. The descent was narrow and then we were faced with a long haul up the Col d’Agnes. This was followed by a short descent to a mountain lake before a beautiful climb on small roads to the Port de Lers. On this summit 3 French riders helped out with the obligatory photo opportunity. It seemed no one was keen to chat tho’. Sometimes it’s nice to be quiet. Descending took me back into the oven so I stopped at Vicdessos for the Plat du Jour and a top up of my bottles. It was then a very easy roll on to Tarascon sur Ariege where I decided it was too hot for much more. It was only 14:30 and the hotel wasn’t open so I spent some time attempting to sort my broken saddle out a bit better. The cable tie had done well so for a more robust fix I replaced it with some garden wire I had “acquired”. The heat was quite tiring today and only 41 miles but the climbing was 7000 feet.


 
Putting me to shame you are, climbing more in the last week than I have in the past year Fair play for doing that level of climbing day after day


----------



## Stonechat (5 Oct 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Day 10 Tarascon sur Ariege
> 
> With grey wagtails and dippers on the river outside we completed breakfast and took to the Col de Latrape. It wasn’t a difficult climb it turned out as it wasn’t too long or steep. The descent was narrow and then we were faced with a long haul up the Col d’Agnes. This was followed by a short descent to a mountain lake before a beautiful climb on small roads to the Port de Lers. On this summit 3 French riders helped out with the obligatory photo opportunity. It seemed no one was keen to chat tho’. Sometimes it’s nice to be quiet. Descending took me back into the oven so I stopped at Vicdessos for the Plat du Jour and a top up of my bottles. It was then a very easy roll on to Tarascon sur Ariege where I decided it was too hot for much more. It was only 14:30 and the hotel wasn’t open so I spent some time attempting to sort my broken saddle out a bit better. The cable tie had done well so for a more robust fix I replaced it with some garden wire I had “acquired”. The heat was quite tiring today and only 41 miles but the climbing was 7000 feet.


Yes I agree with @cosmicbike , I have done just the one French mountain, iand it is a great effort.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Oct 2016)

No mountains here just the normal twenty pence road commute,bit warmer this morning and a nice easterly breeze.

Good run in (45min from Ely to the Kings Hedges/Histon road lights in Cambridge) and a pb(Victoria avenue) helped by a tow from a BMW

https://www.strava.com/activities/734855509


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Oct 2016)

Day 11 Axat

It was wet from the off today. Richard took to the busy valley road while I headed upwards for the Route des Corniches. It seemed familiar and indeed it was as I’d ridden this road on one of the GV tours not many years ago. Despite the weather it is a lovely road and I did get to view some of the spectacular rocky crags and pillars. Further along the cable cars bring Talc from mines high up on the mountain to the valley for processing.

I climbed to the Col de Marmare as I’d done once before and then followed this with the Col de Chioula. Still the rain fell. On the long 10% haul to the Col de Pailheres it was merely misty. Well that’s an improvement. The Pailheres is high 2007 meters and it was cold up there. I put extra clothing on for the descent but not enough it transpired. I was frozen on the way down. Now that climb and descent needs to be done again in better weather. On the descent there were some lovely mountain villages and I found Richard, who had taken the easier route, on the way down. He and I were attempting to take photos but my camera had misted up in the conditions so I got on with attempting to warm up.

The route took us lower and lower through some wonderful gorges. Gorges de l’Aube was superb but the Gorges de St-Georges were narrow and very spectacular. Axat lay beyond and it was good to get in to dry out and warm up. 61 miles and more than 10500 feet of climbing today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Oct 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Putting me to shame you are, climbing more in the last week than I have in the past year Fair play for doing that level of climbing day after day





Stonechat said:


> Yes I agree with @cosmicbike , I have done just the one French mountain, iand it is a great effort.



Thanks chaps. Somehow it seems to get easier. At least as far as expecting the pace is concerned. I'm quite accepting of the ~5 mph climb speed on the long hard ones now. The toughest are when the heat is too much and the HR is getting up just pumping the cooling fluids around. Anyway - nearly finished now.


----------



## Donger (5 Oct 2016)

Gentle 16 mile bimble around the lanes with an old work colleague and friend today. Nice to just pootle about, chatting and catching up with news. Stopped for a pint and admired all the Jack Russell pictures in the Anchor at Epney. 

Got home to find that Mrs Donger had turned the central heating on high to help dry the washing. Fell asleep within minutes of hitting the sofa .... something that didn't happen last week after my hilly audax or even the previous week after my hundred miler. Snored the early evening away in the blast furnace that is our living room.


----------



## colly (5 Oct 2016)

My ride today was an early morning affair:
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11379474


I went out last weekend on a jaunt with a group off here who were going to Scarborugh. Almost the first ride out since about March. I lost the enthusiasm for getting out on the bike (not for the first time) and now maybe it has returned. Hence this mornings run out.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Oct 2016)

Nowt but commutes for me again this week. Worthy of note was the 'Whistl' van and generic WVM drivers on the somewhat 'exciting' approach to the Stanwell Moor roundabout where I have to cross 3 lanes of 50mph traffic. Both guys held back and gave me a load of room to get over, so cheers for that.
Looking forward to Friday, the metric half is planned and I'll have company too.


----------



## Donger (5 Oct 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Day 11 Axat
> 
> ..... On the long 10% haul to the Col de Pailheres it was merely misty. Well that’s an improvement. The Pailheres is high 2007 meters and it was cold up there. I put extra clothing on for the descent but not enough it transpired. I was frozen on the way down. Now that climb and descent needs to be done again in better weather. On the descent there were some lovely mountain villages and I found Richard, who had taken the easier route, on the way down. .......



Epic stuff! If it's the one I'm thinking of, I seem to remember the Col de Pailheres used to be called the Port de Pailheres, and is one of the three Tour de France HC rated climbs just outside Ax les Thermes (along with the Plateau de Beille and Ax Troi Domaines). I drove it a few years back and resolved to return one day with my bike, but haven't been able to do so yet. The descent on the far side is one of the most winding and wildly convoluted mountain roads I know anywhere, and it completely freaked out my satnav. "_Continue for 21 miles..... perform a U turn when possible .....continue for 20.5 miles .... perform a U turn when possible ..... continue for 20.2 miles .... perform a U turn when possible _.... "etc, etc for about ten minutes! Must have been fantastic to descend on a bike. I am beyond envious.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> I went out last weekend on a jaunt with a group off here who were going to Scarborugh. Almost the first ride out since about March. I lost the enthusiasm for getting out on the bike (not for the first time) and now maybe it has returned. Hence this mornings run out.


After seeing you on the Scarborough ride, I'm glad to hear that you are keeping it up, Colly!

If your restored enthusiasm would extend to a trip out to Waddington in the next month or so, then I'll organise a forum ride from Todmorden. I'd make it a 50-miler with moderate climbing and a mid-ride stop at the Country Kitchen cafe.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> Epic stuff! If it's the one I'm thinking of, I seem to remember the Col de Pailheres used to be called the Port de Pailheres, and is one of the three Tour de France HC rated climbs just outside Ax les Thermes (along with the Plateau de Beille and Ax Troi Domaines). I drove it a few years back and resolved to return one day with my bike, but haven't been able to do so yet. The descent on the far side is one of the most winding and wildly convoluted mountain roads I know anywhere, and it completely freaked out my satnav. "_Continue for 21 miles..... perform a U turn when possible .....continue for 20.5 miles .... perform a U turn when possible ..... continue for 20.2 miles .... perform a U turn when possible _.... "etc, etc for about ten minutes! Must have been fantastic to descend on a bike. I am beyond envious.


Yes I reckon it's the same Pailheres climb. It is nearly as high as the more famous Tourmalet. TBH I really didn't see much of it in the mist. It just went on and on. Too cold to descend properly on my ride as I just had to minimise the wind chill. Got to go back on a better day I think.


----------



## Spinney (5 Oct 2016)

Today’s ride started from our holiday cottage, a few miles south of Caernarfon, and went down to the end of the Llŷn Peninsula. The day was sunny, with blue skies and no clouds, although it was a little windy.

The first part of the route was down the A449, but this is provided with a reasonably good cycle path alongside. In places this is just a wide pavement, and in a few places it diverts from the road a little and follows what was the previous road, before widening took place. I’m not normally a fan of shared use footpaths, but in this case we met no-one and it did make the ride more pleasant.

At Trefor the road leaves the coast and heads upwards – into the wind, sadly – and then up again along the B4417. The first bit of this is very steep, but then settles into a slightly easier ascent (as far as ascents can ever be easy), with the high ground of the Tre’r Ceiri ancient fort on the right and views to Cardigan Bay on the left. The road wanders on through Nefyn and eventually on to Aberdaron, right at the end of the peninsula. We’d planned the route on minor roads, so rode closer to the coast than the B-road, with wonderfully blue sea to our right.






Aberdaron is a small village on a sandy bay, and was our tea-and-cake stop. And a visit from the fairy kept us there a quarter of an hour longer than we'd intended, but if you're going to have to fettle a bike, what more scenic place is there to do it?










From there the road climbs upwards again. The obvious route back to the starting point would involve joining the A499 to Pwllheli, but again we had planned on minor roads to avoid both the busy A road and the towns, and so wandered along a bit further inland, through several more long ups and downs. Going in this direction, the high points of the route gave us views into the mountains of Snowdonia, and also the mountains further south as far as Cadair Idris. The coast right round to Pembrokeshire was visible, albeit rather hazy.

The final leg of the trip, as the sun set, was joining the old railway path that parallels the A487. You can hear the traffic on the A road, but mostly cannot see it through the trees. There is a long, but shallow, climb to the col and then a long shallow descent on which it is very easy to build up a good speed – spoiled only by the need to stop now and then to open the gates when the path crosses a road or farm track!
By this time the sun was setting behind the higher ground to the west (due to the fact that we got up late, not to the length of the ride), so at times we got glimpses of a pastel blue sky fading into a pink horizon and purple sea, and to the east the odd glimpse of Snowdon turning mauve in the fading light.
Bike lights on as we rejoined the ‘real’ roads for the last couple of miles to the cottage – still under clear skies and still warm enough in only shorts and a cycling top – amazing weather for October!
69 miles, and a wonderful day out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/735434650


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2016)

With a mere 2 weeks and 5 days before the doctors allow me to cock a leg over a crossbar, I walked into town for my eye appointment at Specsavers..






Me: I'm here for my 11:00 appointment. Post-Operation eye check.. Premium Varifocals, Reactions lens'. £69 range please.
Them: This is Subway....
Me: I've never had a Subway, do you do eye checks?
Them: Twat..

Anyways....... Having taken my business elsewhere, I had my eye check done, (not a skinny latte on rye without froth) and carried on on my walk down to the riverbank to Morrison's, where I called in to pick up a few bits of shopping, including a snack and a bottle of water, for my return hike home along the Washlands path.
Feeling a tad weary at 10 miles(ish) on Riverside, I stopped at McDonald's for a black coffee and a pee before aiming home, but as I was fairly nearby, I popped into the doctors to get signed off being sick (instead of phoning them). It was a bit of a challenge to sort out going back to work before my sickie officially ran out, but think I've sorted it, and hopefully I can get back to work a couple of weeks earlier than expected.






With quite a few shorter walks during the last week or so, I was pleased to get a longer one done.

Eschewing the bus-pass option into, and back from, town I clocked up a half marathon!

13.2 miles, in lovely weather, wishing I'd worn shorts, not trousers!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> With a mere 2 weeks and 5 days before the doctors allow me to cock a leg over a crossbar, I walked into town for my eye appointment at Specsavers..
> 
> View attachment 146726
> 
> ...


You should try the B.M.T. at Specsavers! Excellent! (last of their sandwiches still named for a New York City subway line,Brooklyn Mass Transit)


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Oct 2016)

Nice pacy commute in today on a not quite so busy A10,no close passes and no nutcases either.

Stopped Garmin at the lights in Fen Ditton and then 'warmed down' along Newmarket Rd and East Rd to the Espresso Library for coffee and sourdough toast and jam and to cap a good commute off they were playing 'Bob' as background music.

Planet X in Autumn/Winter commute mode;






And time for the This Is Cambridge Omloop socks;






Shame I have to come to work could have stayed in there for hours,,,,,


----------



## Dark46 (6 Oct 2016)

Went out yesterday evening for a quick ride as there was no official club ride.

@Frazzle called round just after 18:00 and we headed towards the centre of the city.

It didn't take long before a numpty in a car got upset at @Frazzle , it wasn't his fault but the driver had no patience. After a sound of the horn and hand waving it was over.

We collected Paul when we were told the other rider who was due to ride was out with a bad back.

So we headed out to Sandhurst lane and out into the country and it was time to turn our lights on. It was now that I realised I had no charge in the front light argh. So it was decided that the best thing for me was to stay in the middle or at the back.

A few times I wanted the pace to up but riding in a group you have to ride at the best pace for everyone. 

The weather was perfect for a evening ride as it wasn't cold at all. Even with the headwind it wasn't too cold. 

After heading through Sandhurst it wad through the lanes to Churchdown and Hucclecote then going through Abbeydale, where I had a near miss. @Frazzle had decided to go for a segment so I also decided to go for it to until a Focus nearly pulled out in front of me. I don't blame him, I applied the brakes and headed into the turning he was coming out of.

Well after that was uneventful and in the end in was 22.5 miles at 12.7mph average . It seemed slower lol but very enjoyable.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2016)

Today was nice and warm in the Sun, but once again chilly in the shade. I went out today to test my new Brooks saddle. It's the first time I've Tried it and I was a bit dubious about the whole " a harder saddle is better " concept, But I thought what the heck, here goes. As it turned out I did I 0 miles. Down to the B4404, over the river dovey, then right up to cemmaes village. I took a couple of Photos of a place I havn't been for a couple of years.

Then a right, onto the A489, then onto the A470 and back home. There was quite a headwind that made the temperature drop even more, but a very pleasant ride nonetheless. Oh and the saddle is brilliant.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2016)

54 miles the journey, Hatton Locks the destination. My usual Thursday loop with a twist, I did the ride on my fixed, the first time I've used the fixed on this route since the spring and the first ride on the Flyer since I put the short cranks and little gear on it, 165 cranks and a sixty four and a half inch gear gives me twenty mph max on the flat and thirty- thirty five comfortably on a descent, over that it starts to get too spinny. I was having fun until about twenty miles from home when I ran out of legs, I'm still recovering from last weeks man flu, nose still blocked, tinnitus and a slight cough, so perhaps todays ride was a bit too much too soon, the last six miles across Coventry was hard, by the time I got onto Beake avenue I just wanted to get off the bike. But it was a lovely day for a bike ride, bright sunny, fresh with a cold stiff breeze, great fun riding out with a tail wind, but it made me work on the way back. So after hardy riding for the last couple of weeks it was nice to get out and put some miles on, I past 4000 miles for the year today after seeming to hover just under it for several weeks.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Oct 2016)

Not a particularly interesting ride home from work this morning, though much faster than on the way in last night thanks to a hefty tailwind. Of note, my Boardman CX Team has just passed the 4000 mile mark (4006 to be precise), and unlike Triggers broom, it's had only 1 new tyre and a chain.​


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> 54 miles the journey, Hatton Locks the destination. My usual Thursday loop with a twist, I did the ride on my fixed, the first time I've used the fixed on this route since the spring and the first ride on the Flyer since I put the short cranks and little gear on it, 165 cranks and a sixty four and a half inch gear gives me twenty mph max on the flat and thirty- thirty five comfortably on a descent, over that it starts to get too spinny. I was having fun until about twenty miles from home when I ran out of legs, I'm still recovering from last weeks man flu, nose still blocked, tinnitus and a slight cough, so perhaps todays ride was a bit too much too soon, the last six miles across Coventry was hard, by the time I got onto Beake avenue I just wanted to get off the bike. But it was a lovely day for a bike ride, bright sunny, fresh with a cold stiff breeze, great fun riding out with a tail wind, but it made me work on the way back. So after hardy riding for the last couple of weeks it was nice to get out and put some miles on, I past 4000 miles for the year today after seeming to hover just under it for several weeks.




Well done Dave. A great effort 4000 miles. Excellent.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Oct 2016)

Day 12 Perpignan

I had a plan to complete the main traverse route which was too much for Richard. His plan was to take the flat and shorter route into Perpignan. I’d be taking on a lot of miles and just a bit of climbing. So I headed back up the river through the Gorges de St-Georges to climb out of the gorge. The climb was long and steady and sometimes rather slow. The German group I’d chatted with a few days ago came past and we exchanged cheery hellos. My usual tactic when climbing long climbs is to enjoy the flora and fauna as I progress. I was passing large clumps of autumn crocus, something I usually see in gardens at home as an unusual plant. Here it grows wild. It wasn’t the first time I’d spotted it on this trip but it seemed I’d found a hot spot for it.

Eventually I reached the summit of the Col de Jau where I spoke with a Frenchman who was training to ride a local circuit of 80 km and 2400 meters of ascent. I didn’t say anything about what I’d been achieving, just gave him a lot of encouragement. “Bravo”. The Col de Jau marked a climatic change in the landscape. I’d ridden from the temperate zone into the drier mediterranean zone. The flora told me so. I dropped off Jau towards Prades but took a higher route to avoid the busy National. Eventually I crossed it with only a short section to ride. Canigou is the mountain which dominates the view now and my route would take me up onto its flanks. The climb was on a fairly steady gradient but I was flagging a bit so when a likely café appeared I made an effort to carry my bike down several flights of steps only to find it closed and so have to carry the bike back up. So I stopped for a picnic using my emergency rations.

I was watching my height gain from time to time on the Sat Nav so I was a tad surprised when the descent appeared and I lost 250 feet. That was to get me across a ravine and I then had to regain that height before I could get higher. Such is climbing I suppose. At the top of the Col de Palomeres the Mediterranean lay ahead. It was an easy climb to the Col de Xatard with cork oaks having been harvested of bark showing along the way. Now I dropped down into the vineyards with one vineyard in full harvest mode. I found myself on a superb cycle path until I ran into school coming out time and the path full of mums. Not long now and I was at the hotel. Richard had beaten me to it despite his detour to the Gorge de Galamus, a gorge I remember well from a GV Tour. 81 miles and over 10000 feet of climbing again.


----------



## Spartak (6 Oct 2016)

Out on the MTB yesterday riding along some South Gloucestershire Bridleways passing thru' Ram Hill, Frampton Cottrell, Latteridge, Chipping Sodbury & Codrington.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Oct 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/736528905/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1475782521

46 miles tonight, in some fantastic conditions. Down to Beaulieu and back.











The posse.






Beaulieu 






Post ride munchies.

There was a Stork on the lake at Beaulieu, but it had gone by the time I got my phone out.

46 miles done, in some fantastic conditions.


----------



## Spartak (6 Oct 2016)

Spartak said:


> Out on the MTB yesterday riding along some South Gloucestershire Bridleways passing thru' Ram Hill, Frampton Cottrell, Latteridge, Chipping Sodbury & Codrington.
> 
> View attachment 146793



My steed .....


----------



## TeeShot (6 Oct 2016)

A birthday ride for me today. Been out enjoying the lanes of Cheshire with two friends. Bright and breezy would describe the weather. A 43 mile loop from Redesmere via Artists Lane, Prestbury, Sutton and Jodrell Bank. Three cafes, three blokes and a combined age of 200+ and I was the junior member at a mere 60!!!
As tradition dictated, cake was eaten by all present


----------



## Katherine (6 Oct 2016)

What a lovely autumnal evening's ride down the East Lancs Road path to Haydock yesterday. It was the first time on my own for quite a while so I particularly enjoyed the solitude as well as the blue sky and the stunning sunset, the way everything glowed and caught the light, the long shadows of the trees and clouds on the stubble fields, the sun glinting through the trees, the clean lines of the freshly ploughed fields, new apples on the tree at my turn round point at Haydock. Crunchy leaves, red and purple berries and fallen apples were on the path at various points. Less enjoyable was my stiff neck, the busy traffic at junctions and the cross winds that slowed me down on the way home without actually helping me on the way out.

Three views of the same spot,
















This is my turn round point, a busy motorway junction yet a picturesque apple tree and countryside too :
















I've photographed this tree stump before and it always catches my eye, despite the fact that it's so close to the road and on a corner of a crossing point but I loved the way it glowed in the sun this time.


----------



## colly (7 Oct 2016)

Crickey....two early morning rides in one week. Things must be looking up !

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11405764


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2016)

Free morning for a ride. HOwever just after the previour ride felt like I was coming down with a cold.
It has been one of those that nquite comes, however feeling tired (sleepy) this morning, so giving ride a miss. Might make up with a short one this afternoon.

Anyway got Surrey bike show at Guildford tomorrow, will be going to that with a mind on n+1
No rest here at home either, noisy workmen in


----------



## Mrs M (7 Oct 2016)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 146817
> A birthday ride for me today. Been out enjoying the lanes of Cheshire with two friends. Bright and breezy would describe the weather. A 43 mile loop from Redesmere via Artists Lane, Prestbury, Sutton and Jodrell Bank. Three cafes, three blokes and a combined age of 200+ and I was the junior member at a mere 60!!!
> As tradition dictated, cake was eaten by all present


Belated happy birthday


----------



## Spinney (7 Oct 2016)

2nd (and last) ride of our North Wales holiday (my legs won't be sorry to be back to much-flatter-Gloucestershire!).

Today's target was effectively to do a circuit of Snowdon. Avoiding the A-roads as much as we could added a bit more up, and my first short walk came as we ascended a small road out of Llanrug that was parellel to and south of the A4086 heading towards Llanberis. There was an arrowed bit (my legs don't like arrows...) that I managed, and got a nice cheery wave and a grin from the lady in the car behind who had patiently waited while I struggled to the top. But it wasnt the top - a flattish bit of road lulled me into a false sense of security and then there was another &*$£"$ bit with an arrow on it. Too soon after the last struggle.

Anyway, OH was waiting at the top so we had the first refuelling stop, with a view up the valley with sunbeams coming through the clouds (I only had my phone camera with me, which doesn't cope with that kind of lighting very well).











Then on along the little windy road, and eventually down into Llanberis. Would have been an even nicer bit if the council hadn't gritted the road relatively recently (but that rant should be in a different thread). I was a bit dubious about getting up Llanberis Pass, but although it went on a bit the gradient was never too steep. We had a headwind, but MrS is getting very good at going at my speed and letting me draft him - which must try his patience as he could get up the pass in half the time it takes me!

So next refuelling (and photo) stop at Pen y Pass.





Then the first real reward of the day - downhill to the Pen y Gwryd junction (almost having to pedal downhill into the wind at one point), then turning right down the road into Nantgwynant. This was lovely, with views of Snowdon and the hills beyond Beddgelert that, driving in the car, I don't usually have time to appreciate, so we didn't rush it. We were eventually aiming for a proper cafe stop in Beddgelert, but there is a little yellow road off to the left near the place where the Watkin path up Snowdon leaves the road.

This involved another couple of bits with arrows, but I managed these as the road only went up in installments, with enough flattish bits for a bit of a breather between the steep bits. Reward time again, as the road was mostly gently down through woodland and fields, with views of the surrounding mountains. But once again it would have been so much more enjoyable without the recent &&%$££$ gritting! But the grit did make us appreciate the lovely, beautifully smooth surface of the A4085 when we eventually joined it to go into Beddgelert.






The last leg started up the valley to Rhyd Ddu. This climbs, but very gently, and was only a struggle because my legs were tired. We turned left in Rhyd Ddu to go over the pass to Nantlle - the last col of the day.






Then the third reward - this time the long, mostly gentle, descent did NOT have loose gravel on it! Then a bit of meandering through the villages at the foot of the hills to get back to our holiday cottage. A good end to the week, and I gave myself a virtual pat on the back for getting up Llanberis Pass.

https://www.strava.com/activities/737200910


----------



## Donger (7 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> What a lovely autumnal evening's ride down the East Lancs Road path to Haydock yesterday......
> [.


If you don't mind me asking, what type of bar bag is that, Katherine? Mine is too big for my number one bike as it gets in the way of the gear cables. I've been looking for something a little bit smaller and yours looks just about right.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Oct 2016)

Today was the day for my October metric half, and for a change I had some company. One of my work colleagues had overheard of my intentions and so it was set that we'd meet on Chobham, and I'd plot us a route out to Newlands Corner which had been on my 'to do' list for ages. Pace wasn't an issue, said colleague is a rather well built and very fit chap, so off we went at 18mph ish on the flat, fast for me but being in a pair made it seem easier. Out of Chobham we headed towards Maybury before Burpham and up Trodds Lane to the café. Pleased I got up that in one hit, never even used the lowest gear which I was pleased with, my companion put me to shame and went up it on the big ring....
After a nice coffee and rather nice cake from the café (take note @CarlP ), it was back the way we came, going down the hill to West Clandon where I reached the giddy heights of 39.6mph, exciting enough for me thank you very much. The route back to Chobham took in Ripley and Pyrford, some of the Ride London 100 route albeit in reverse, before a rather rough A road run.
Great ride out, and certainly one to repeat. Need a better route out though, I managed to put us on the A320 for a couple of miles which whilst we covered it quickly, had more traffic than I'd have liked for an enjoyable ride.
44.6 miles all told, at a decent average of 15.6mph given the hills.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Oct 2016)

Day 13 Mediterranean

Today was an extra (and last) day as one had been planned to enable logistical issues to be sorted out. In the event the logistics had proved to be much simpler so I took the opportunity to ride to St Cyprien Plage for a dip in the Med. The ride was fairly uneventful although traffic at the coast could have been lighter and I could have done without the horrid head wind which had sprung up. Nevertheless I got a lovely swim in the sea. My second dip in the Med this year which must be a recent record. 29 miles with very little in the way of uphill. The wind replaced the climbing tho’.

So the Stats from my Pyrenean Adventure you might ask (or maybe not). Well 689 miles and over 101,000 feet of climbing. But mostly some wonderful roads, views, food and encounters along the way. What's not to like?


----------



## Katherine (7 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what type of bar bag is that, Katherine? Mine is too big for my number one bike as it gets in the way of the gear cables. I've been looking for something a little bit smaller and yours looks just about right.



*Btr Bicycle Handlebar Bike Bag*
*£ 9.99*
*I got it via Halfords web exclusive from BTR Direct ( not available as click and collect) a few weeks ago because my old one was worn out. It took a lot of research to find it but it's just the right size for the bits and pieces that I like to carry around with me, but a bit more fiddly to take on and off at cafe stops than my old one. I thought the flat top would be useful to see a mobile phone or some route directions but due to the shape of the stem it tilts away from me however much I tighten the straps. *


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2016)

Lovely walk today, with the added excitement of an acorn hitting me on the head when I was passing through Lings Woods (as reported in Mundane News earlier)
I had a library book to return, so included that in my route. Whilst there, I picked up a pasty for £1 as my half way snack. 
The walk from the library, in the Weston Favell centre, to my panned destination is a bit boring, being alongside the A4500, but there's not really another direct route to get to Sywell Reservoir. 







I did head off the main road once I reached the Northampton Round footpath, but was shocked () to see the proximity of the electric fence to the gate, and the fact that it's kind of close to the metal gate latch!






Even though it took me a while to get there, the pasty was still warm and definitely tasty!
Sywell Res is a non-cycling place, sadly, but it's a pleasant 3 mile circuit to walk with some lovely fishing to be done (My biggest catch was from here a few years ago. A 22lb pike)
My walk back was via one of my cycling and blackberry/elderberry/sloe collecting byways, Cut Throat Lane, towards home.






A bit under 11 miles on this part of the walk, but after popping into home for a coffee and a phone call to the doctors, I did another 3 and a bit miles to pick up my 'Off the sick' certificate, making the total up for my 2nd half-marathon of the week..


----------



## raleighnut (7 Oct 2016)

Spinney said:


> 2nd (and last) ride of our North Wales holiday (my legs won't be sorry to be back to much-flatter-Gloucestershire!).
> 
> Today's target was effectively to do a circuit of Snowdon. Avoiding the A-roads as much as we could added a bit more up, and my first short walk came as we ascended a small road out of Llanrug that was parellel to and south of the A4086 heading towards Llanberis. There was an arrowed bit (my legs don't like arrows...) that I managed, and got a nice cheery wave and a grin from the lady in the car behind who had patiently waited while I struggled to the top. But it wasnt the top - a flattish bit of road lulled me into a false sense of security and then there was another &*$£"$ bit with an arrow on it. Too soon after the last struggle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Day 13 Mediterranea
> 
> So the Stats from my Pyrenean Adventure you might ask (or maybe not). Well 689 miles and over 101,000 feet of climbing. But mostly some wonderful roads, views, food and encounters along the way. What's not to like?



Wow what a ride - and at this time of year - past the best of the weather. And 70% of the climbing I did last YEAR all in one go!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (8 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> *Btr Bicycle Handlebar Bike Bag*
> *£ 9.99*
> *I got it via Halfords web exclusive from BTR Direct ( not available as click and collect) a few weeks ago because my old one was worn out. It took a lot of research to find it but it's just the right size for the bits and pieces that I like to carry around with me, but a bit more fiddly to take on and off at cafe stops than my old one. I thought the flat top would be useful to see a mobile phone or some route directions but due to the shape of the stem it tilts away from me however much I tighten the straps. *



I have a similar BTR bag, same problem with the straps, so I used a length of garden wire, the kind with the plastic coating, bent over the stem then coming up under the bag to give it some support. Not pretty but it doesn't really show, and it works.


----------



## Katherine (8 Oct 2016)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> I have a similar BTR bag, same problem with the straps, so I used a length of garden wire, the kind with the plastic coating, bent over the stem then coming up under the bag to give it some support. Not pretty but it doesn't really show, and it works.


Sounds good. Have you got a picture please?


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2016)

Got up late this morning and after a bit of dithering over what to wear summer so much easy to dress for .Today's target Oct 50 mile ride . Set off in long legging long sleeve top and winter base wear just right to start with but within a couple of miles I was sweating away perhaps over did the clothing . Went out on my favorite route out to St Bernards Abbey . On Charley road I caught three riders fairly quickly was going to sit in behind but I thought I'd go pass and just ride at my pace a mile later as I went to turn up Oaks in Charnwood climb I realised they were sitting on my wheel cheeky beggars so I hit the climb hard and one by one they got dropped  As I waited for traffic at the junction the first rider caught me and said good effort quick chat as we wait for the others and they let me go no wheel sucking this time .Out to Diesworth ,Long Whaton ,Kegworth quick detour around a closed railway bridge on the way to Sutton Bonnington coming in to Normanton and another road closed ahead sign stopped to ask a local if I could get through on a bike and no another railway bridge completely closed ( @tallliman do you now this route is closed I now you commute that way ) so detour up Butt lane a long steady climb then right at the top and then right again and a nice descent back into Stanford on Soar .Through Cotes and Walton on the wolds and down to Barrow on soar ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston and a extra loop around the village to get the miles in . Home with 51.3 miles in at 16 mph and 2179ft of climbing and for some reason my legs were shot .I really don't like riding in long tights always seems much harder work was properly sweaty over dressed for sure


----------



## gavgav (8 Oct 2016)

Up in Wales again for a few days with the bike. Decided to head over to Coed y Brenin this morning, for an explore and a go on the green route (Yr Afon) which is the only one that my hybrid bike will cope with at the centre!

Drove to the visitor centre, with bike in boot, but when I got there it was absolutely heaving, due to an event going on. I therefore looked at the map and dropped back down a couple of miles to Ty n y Groes Bach, where there is a quieter and free car park. Unloaded the bike and followed Route 82 for an uphill gravel track section that then joins the green route, after crossing the Afon Mawddach by bridge.

View from the bridge





The first section was tarmacced, before branching off onto gravel forest tracks again. There were a couple of very steep sections, one of which I had to get off and walk up the last section, due to not being able to get traction with my tyres! There was a nice waterfall to look at as well.





There was then a nice downhill section, but it was quite rocky and needed due care and attention. When descending I was stopped by a chap on bike and asked if I'd seen a young lad in red (his son) whom he'd become seperated from. I hadn't seen him, but said I'd keep a look out.

Not long after, I came across the lad climbing up the hill and stopped to say that his dad was ahead and looking for him, just as his dad came back down again behind me and all were reunited 

I continued back to where I had parked the car, but decided to follow route 82 out onto the tarmac forest roads for a bit, with some good undulating terrain to enjoy.

After crossing a cattle grid and descending a little way towards Llanelltyd I came across a wonderful view towards Cader Idris. I detached the phone from the bike, pointed the camera and the ruddy phone shut itself off,saying the battery had run out . It was showing 68% for goodness sake!! Wouldn't switch back on though and so no photo was taken and also meant Strava missed to record the last 2.5 miles of the ride!

Something very different for me today and very enjoyable. I will head back there again at some stage, but probably hire a mountain bike from the centre and do something a bit more technical.

11ish miles


----------



## gavgav (8 Oct 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Day 13 Mediterranean
> 
> Today was an extra (and last) day as one had been planned to enable logistical issues to be sorted out. In the event the logistics had proved to be much simpler so I took the opportunity to ride to St Cyprien Plage for a dip in the Med. The ride was fairly uneventful although traffic at the coast could have been lighter and I could have done without the horrid head wind which had sprung up. Nevertheless I got a lovely swim in the sea. My second dip in the Med this year which must be a recent record. 29 miles with very little in the way of uphill. The wind replaced the climbing tho’.
> 
> So the Stats from my Pyrenean Adventure you might ask (or maybe not). Well 689 miles and over 101,000 feet of climbing. But mostly some wonderful roads, views, food and encounters along the way. What's not to like?


Been really enjoying your ride tales over the past 2 weeks. It's got me thinking about a cycling holiday over there!


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Oct 2016)

Ducked out of the club ride as I was in one of those moods where I just wanted to ride solo.

Been feeling a bit many so was not sure what or how far I'd go so had a rough route in my head with a few get out routes if I wasn't feeling that great.

Headed out via Queen Adelaide were it started raining a bit but had my Sportful no rain finder kit on so was snug and dry anyway.Turned off at Prickwillow on to the long rd to Isleham and then off out to West Row.

This bit of road mad me wonder if I was in the Fens or Flanders






Once at West Row a pic of the soon to close RAF Mildenhall(two tankers and a Herc resting);







Then headed back to Littleport and then North again along Ten Mile Bank and across before the Hundred foot and past the Welney bird site;no stop at the cafe and then the a1101 to Littleport and then on to Black Bank and another pic;







Then through the villages around Ely (passing Bob who I ride with occasionally) and then back to Ely via Haddenham and Wilburton.

Was a bit short of the Strava fondo so rode round the city 'til I was dizzy before stopping at the market for an Italian sourdough loaf and then home to scrape in at 117.7kms.

https://www.strava.com/activities/738076659

Not the quickest 100k but a nice steady one and most enjoyable despite the dreary weather.

So 100k and Strava fondo ticked off for the month and 9,500kms for the year so a happy bunny today.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Oct 2016)

Another Friday evening of circuit training and yoga meant I had tired legs this morning. After a couple of hours DIY then putting new tyres on my Spa tourer I was ready to go out. Intermittent rain had come and gone, so the roads were damp and it was a bit blustery so I had leg warmers and my winter boots on, my feet were like toast!
Up and over the hill at Elsworth and on to Hilton and Graveley, the sky still looking glum





On through Croxton and back through The Gransdens.
Once back in Bourn the sun started to come out, coming over the A428 bridge was brighter than the outward leg!





Just a touch over 30 miles, a busy old day

https://www.strava.com/activities/738199993


----------



## tallliman (8 Oct 2016)

@13 rider, thanks! Both the bridge at Kegworth station and between Normanton on Soar and Stanford Upon Soar had footpaths open on Thursday so I'd be surprised if they were completely shut.

Have they opened that strange construction by Kegworth station now?


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Oct 2016)

I've been feeling knackered all week and despite setting the alarm early today to get out for a ride, I very nearly switched it off when it went off this morning.

Anyhow, eventually got myself in gear and out of the door, with a vague plan to head in the rough direction of Otley.
Up Coal Road, then Red Hall Lane, a quick run down the A58 to the Wellington pub and onto Whin Moor Lane for the quiet country lanes to Shadwell.
I was in two minds here to carry on as planned, or turn right down the hill towards Thorner. Fortunately I turned left (as planned) as I think if I'd headed the other way I might had a much shorter ride.
Up to Slaid Hill lights, then onto Wigton Lane, which seemed oddly busy. A bit further on I found out why - Yorkshire Water have got half the road dug up with temporary traffic lights. Stopped for a welcome breather at the red light and then led the cars through when it eventually went green. 
Across the A61 at Alwoodley Gates and the climb up Alwoodley Lane all the way to King Lane, then down the hill past the golf course before turning towards Eccup at Five Lane Ends.
More climbing up to the New Inn, then it was time to rap the rewards on the descent into Weardly. Unfortunately although it was dry the road was still a bit too damp from overnight to give it the full beans down the hill but I still managed to break 35mph.
Took 5 mins at the bottom of the hill for a drink before getting onto the A659 along the Wharfe Valley. This is a narrow and busy road, but I've never felt particularly stressed using it, even with the odd seemingly obligatory close pass. Through Arthington and on to Pool-in-Wharfedale, then carried on towards Otley.
I had started out with half a mind to cross the river and then retrace my route on the northern bank via Castley, Weeton, Kearby Cliff and Sicklinghall to Wetherby, but my legs really weren't in the mood for those climbs today.
Stopped in Otley for a couple of pork pies from Weegmans (more on this later). 




Before heading through the town centre and starting the climb up to the A660 and along the side of the Chevin to the Dyneley Arms.
Remember a couple of lines further up I mentioned that my legs hadn't been fancying a load of climbing? Well this route is 3 miles of constant ascent and I knew it would have to be done so I just got stuck in - and the funny thing is it wasn't too bad. For the first time I did the complete ascent on the big cog at the front and set a PB, taking a full minute of my previous best and averaging over 13 mph. Probably not the greatest achievement in the world of cycling this weekend, but I was quite happy with that! 
Once through the traffic lights there is a slight rise then a nice long mile and a bit of gentle downhill all the way to the roundabout and Kings Road, which climbs up again - and I set another PB up there.
From there it was right and down the hill past Golden Acre Park, left up to Five Lane Ends and then retracing my outbound route all the way back through Alwoodley and Shadwell, with a slightly different route down from Coal Road and a loop around the block to push the mileage on before home.

*31.64 miles* (50.92 km) in *2hrs 6m* at an average of *15.0 mph* with *1,483 ft* climbed. So that's my qualifying ride in for this months half century challenge and a ride that I eventually started enjoying about half way round. Not sure what is up with my legs at the moment, but they need to have a word with themselves... Although those numbers probably look like a slight improvement on what I'd normally expect on this circuit, so maybe it's all in my head? 

Lots of cyclists out today which is good, despite the distinctly autumnal feel to the weather. Sadly the Weegmans pork pies were not up to the usual standard - a problem with consistency that we've encountered before. 






On a less happy note there were a lot of poor drivers out there, I think I averaged at least one numpty a mile today, either pulling out of junctions, MGIF or close passes. Unsurprisingly, Audi seemed to figure disproportionately...


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2016)

tallliman said:


> @13 rider, thanks! Both the bridge at Kegworth station and between Normanton on Soar and Stanford Upon Soar had footpaths open on Thursday so I'd be surprised if they were completely shut.
> 
> Have they opened that strange construction by Kegworth station now?


The local was pretty sure it was completely shut at Normanton but mention a possible temp footbridge being put in I went round the Kegworth one via Kingston not to bad of a detour but Butt lane was a shock to my legs then the A6006  traffic was flying along


----------



## tallliman (8 Oct 2016)

Butt Lane is quite a nice little climb up to the top of the ridge. Always longer than I remember it though!

A6006 is best avoided most days of the week tbh....too many people driving too quickly!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Oct 2016)

gavgav said:


> Been really enjoying your ride tales over the past 2 weeks. It's got me thinking about a cycling holiday over there!


Thanks. Lots to do and see over there. I'm beginning to get to know my way around a bit better after having done a few tours now. Give it a go it's a really lovely country


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Oct 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-4484-85DC-2BF217238E6D?hl=en-GB&v=1475945817

102 miles down to Bournemouth and back today, for this month's imperial ton ride.







The back of my bike looked like the Incredible Hulk had been having a go on it when I reached the halfway point at Bournemouth. It turned out to be a slime tube 'activation ' the slime did its thing, and I got all the way back ( 50 miles ) with no real loss of pressure. 





Just under half way, time for a beer.





A vintage tea rooms in Boscombe.

I was burning a ridiculous amount of calories, so I needed a reasonable feed, or I feared I was destined for the back of an ambulance ( again ).





That should do it.






The figure on the bottom right was the calorie burn ( 5389 with 10 miles to go) I was really starting to feel very odd, so I stuffed a load of jelly babies in my gob, and had a pint. That's better.






I stopped and took a photo as I hit the ton, within site of my final destination, so it nearly worked out perfectly. I only had another mile or so to go, so I made it back.

It wasn't the longest ride I've done, by a margin, but the weather turning absolutely awful for the last 20 miles, and the intensity on the climbs, really took it out of me today. It ended up being about 5900 calories burned ( using a HRM, to try and improve the guess work ). A good ride all in all, despite the p*ncture fairy's best efforts, and the lack of anything approaching an accurate weather forecast. Two more imperial tons to go, for this year's challenge ( I'm sort of sure I did it last year, but I wasn't 100% about last April's imperial ride).


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2016)

10.2 miles today, charming weather . There were a group of cyclists at the head of the trail, probably heading into town to seek the Motel 6 or something. Not conversationalists. Parts of my trail were torn up by some sort of water and sewer construction that also got gravel into the road where I was riding for about a quarter mile or so.
64F
18C
Winds NW9
Relative humidity 46%
Barometer 30.26 steady in the glass.
Fair, with gravel.


----------



## Donger (9 Oct 2016)

38.7 miles on our club ride today, apparently. I say apparently, because my own trip computer finally gave up the ghost today, and I had to ask @Frazzle how many miles we'd done and adjust it to include my 3 miles to and from the start/finish. I don't like not knowing how far I've gone, but I really hate not knowing how fast (or in my case, slow) I'm going.

Anyway, it was a terrific route done in good company (seven of us) and in fine sunny weather. Gotta love high pressure weather systems. Headed out through Stroud and up a tough little climb I'd never done before, past the hospital and on up through Bisley to Cranham. Thankfully, when we got there we didn't have to do the dreaded "Cranham Wall", but took a turning onto a common that I'd never ridden before. Great views and a nice quiet lane to Sheepscombe, where we _did _have a beast of a climb back out of the village. Then, no sooner had we made our way up into the upper reaches of the Slad Valley than we immediately dropped back down into the Painswick Valley, with fantastic picture postcard views of Painswick to our right. Once we got back to the main A road in Stroud, we pulled over at an old mill building to chill out over coffee and cakes in a very decent little cafe.

One final big climb after that, up and over the back of Horsepools Hill from Pitchcombe to Edge, before cruising back to Kingsway and home. Three decent hills today and some beautiful lanes. Great ride.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (9 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> Sounds good. Have you got a picture please?








It looks a bit rubbish now but it works, hopefully you can see how it goes, you might need a heavier gauge wire depending what you want to carry in the bag.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Oct 2016)

We've been out on the tandem today. It was fairly chilly, but we were still in shorts. Jo went for overshoes as well.
The first part of the ride was the reverse of yesterday's return home, but after Little Gransden we went to Longstowe. Then we went down the A1198 to Old Wimpole, not been in this direction for ages.
At our turn there were 'road closed' signs.... so we ignored them! It turned out to be a half marathon and a 5k run. They were using about half a mile of road. We spoke to the marshal. Jo said we'd walk it (I had other thoughts). Once out of his view she hopped on the back and we took it very sedately through the runners.
We stopped in Wimpole for a brew. The overflow car park had overflowed. There were folk everywhere. We managed to get a table outside. I was asked if we were halving the cakes? I wouldn't normally, but I agreed. It's good to share...

We had a bit of tiffin and some coffee cake





The sharing was so enjoyable that we included the locals too...





Mr chaffinch was brave enough to get it, but his gaggle of girls just couldn't pluck up the courage. The tandem was on the other side of the Box hedge. A Robin sat on my near side handlebar ans watched proceedings.

Then we had a light shower, so we stood under a tree for 5 minutes.

Off again and on to Orwell. The icy wind picked up and a shower fell on us. By the time we reached Barrington it had stopped. We've never been over Barrington Hill on the tandem, we've done Chapel Hill from Haslingfield, which is the other side of the hill. Today's way is longer, but less steep. My Garmin read 10%, almost flat then!

Up through Barton and up Long Road, the steeper hill with less wind being our chosen choice. If we'd have carried on to Toft it would have been straight into a headwind, but on Long Road the land shelters you for most of it.

This brought us back to Hardwick past the shop..... just one lone car parked on the opposite side of the road. An old bloke in a Honda Jazz tried to overtake us from behind before the car. I was already in a good primary position, but that didn't deter the silly old bugger. I swerved out to the white line and held him off. He followed us in to our road, then tried to overtake us whilst a car was oncoming. He then turned off. I contemplated following and giving him a good roasting, but he was old enough to have a heart attack. I could just see the newspaper headline...

'Hardwick cyclist scares aged motorist to death in road rage incident' 

So I left it.

31 and a bit miles. Nice cake and a bit of excitement at the end!

https://www.strava.com/activities/739240443


----------



## gavgav (9 Oct 2016)

Second ride of my trip to wales and back along what is fast becoming my favourite ride, with a bit of exploring to extend it slightly.

Cold today and needed 3 layers for the first time since the Winter. Out from the caravan and down the main road to Llanaber, with a very close pass and cut up from a stupid old bat who could hardly see over the steering wheel. She had a volley from me, as it was downright dangerous . Thankfully that was the only one of the ride.

Dropped down into Barmouth and along the sea front, before a short climb out of the town and then bumped my way across Barmouth Bridge. The bridge caught fire during the week and is closed to trains at the moment. Couldn't see any evidence of the fire though.

I then joined the brilliant off road path up the Mawddach Trail, which was fairly quiet today and so I could make good progress without having to dodge too many walkers. Did have a funny moment where I passed a lady with a dog and then about 30 seconds later I could hear the patter of paws alongside me, as the dog had chased me down . He looked rather put out when I stopped and allowed the owner to call him back.

Arrived in dolgellau, where the sun had come from behind the clouds to add some welcome warmth as I sat and ate my lunch in my usual spot by the sports fields.

Through the town and then up the steep Bondaleb climb towards Cader Idris, along which they've been surface dressing which wasn't ideal. Knocked 30 seconds off my previous best time on the Strava segment though.

I decided to go on past my usual turn off point and do some exploring, as route 82 heads off along a track that goes over the mountains. It quickly became clear that it was far too rough a path for my hybrid and I slithered back down it, struggling to stay on in places 

Lovely scenery though









I did also pass this very old cottage, that wouldn't give much shelter against the harsh winter weather up there !





I doubled back and up to the beautiful Cregennan Lakes, but didn't stop for long, as with the cold easterly breeze blowing across them it was 

Next was the brilliant 800ft in a mile descent to Arthog and back along the Mawddach Trail to the bridge, which was now heaving with walkers and cyclists and made it a slow weave along to Barmouth.

Re-traced my steps back to the caravan and clocked 35.3 miles with 2200 ft of climbing


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Oct 2016)

Still waiting on my replacement shifter from Shimano to get the road bike back out, so I was unable to join my local social group ride. Well, I could have theoretically, but I'm not doing 40 miles on a sloppily maintained hybrid that weights a ton ta. I'm not a masochist. 

No matter, instead I cycled the two miles into town on the Trek for a potter about, bit of shopping, and a call in to the Half Moon for a couple of pints of Youngs Special. 

Distance: 5 miles
Pace: 2.5 miles per hour, including the drinks stop.


----------



## hondated (9 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> 54 miles the journey, Hatton Locks the destination. My usual Thursday loop with a twist, I did the ride on my fixed, the first time I've used the fixed on this route since the spring and the first ride on the Flyer since I put the short cranks and little gear on it, 165 cranks and a sixty four and a half inch gear gives me twenty mph max on the flat and thirty- thirty five comfortably on a descent, over that it starts to get too spinny. I was having fun until about twenty miles from home when I ran out of legs, I'm still recovering from last weeks man flu, nose still blocked, tinnitus and a slight cough, so perhaps todays ride was a bit too much too soon, the last six miles across Coventry was hard, by the time I got onto Beake avenue I just wanted to get off the bike. But it was a lovely day for a bike ride, bright sunny, fresh with a cold stiff breeze, great fun riding out with a tail wind, but it made me work on the way back. So after hardy riding for the last couple of weeks it was nice to get out and put some miles on, I past 4000 miles for the year today after seeming to hover just under it for several weeks.


Had my jab yesterday so hopefully no man flu for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## colly (9 Oct 2016)

Lovely day so took myself off to Otley to see a mate.
In trouble with Mrs Colly because I said 'only a short ride, we can have breakfast when I get in'. So naturally I completely forgot all about that and after a coffee and some gab with my pal Ididn't get in until about 1pm. Mrs Colly likes her Sunday breakfast so it was the dog house for me. Ah well.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11437103


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Oct 2016)

Nice-Ish ride to the Five Miles From Anyware-No Hurry Inn for a pint and chips with the better half on her MTB.

Forecast was a bit out(Sky and met Office) so got caught in a couple of showers despite it saying it wasn't going to rain.

Still,a nice little bible and the pint(Humpty Dumpty) and chips was good.

Tiny pics!(linked from instagram)


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You sprint up that mahoosive hill we took a 6 mile detour to avoid on our way back from Elterwater to Carlisle??


Did it again yesterday.....Matlock Top 10 Sportive on the 22nd so getting the climbs in!


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Oct 2016)

Another short ride today as Mrs ND gets her cycling mojo back.

Back streets and off road down to Manston Lane, then through the farm and out on the bridleway to the M1 underpass where we stopped for a drink in the lovely sunshine, while a group from the riding school rode by. Then back on and retraced our steps to the farm and took the bridleway up Barnbow Lane and Bog Lane, popping out in Scholes by the Coronation Tree. Quick scoot up Main Street and then off road again down Wood Lane, before crossing the beck and back on road for the last bit up home, calling in at the Co-op for the Sunday papers and cake on the way past.

Just *7.2 miles*, but a good ride out in lovely weather - glorious sunshine, if a little chilly. And Mrs ND is really enjoying getting out on the bike and her confidence is growing each time we go out, so all is good in the world.

Map here, photo to follow if I remember to get it off my phone.


----------



## Surlydave (9 Oct 2016)

A lovely ride in the Autumn sunshine around north Suffolk, with approx 7 members of
Suffolk Ctc. The forecast implied showers, and in some places the roads were quite wet,
but we managed to avoid all the showers. Sorry about the lack of photos, too busy chatting.
11s at Thornham forge tea rooms, lunch at Angel cafe Diss, and a quick tea stop at Stonham Barns
on the way home.


https://www.strava.com/athletes/8035690


----------



## The Bystander (9 Oct 2016)

Today was my second 50km of the month. Having completed my first metric half century last month I’ve sort of promised myself that, if I can complete a few more before the end of this year, I might commit to the half century challenge next year.






My first challenge of this ride was to get up out of the valley north of Harrington. I’ve ridden it once before but had to stop to “admire the view” when it kicked up to 10%. I made it all the way in one go this time.

Once I was certain that I wasn’t going to need an ambulance I continued West to Sibbertoft where I turned South to head to Brixworth via Naseby, Haselbech and Cottesbrooke.

On the approach to Brixworth I cruised smugly past a couple who had just joined the road from the Brampton Valley Way and soon after I hit the Brixworth Climb (ave 4%, max >10%). I wasn’t prepared for the climb but I was preparing myself for a large helping of humble pie as the couple I’d passed started gaining on me. I think one of them just about had my wheel but I think he stopped just short of making the pass. I was close to stopping too and would have traded my soul for a few more teeth on my cassette, but I made it.

From Brixworth it was home via Scaldwell and Old for 52.3km with 1,640ft climbing.

That’s 3 metric halves for the year and two climbs completed that not so long ago I would have regarded as impossible.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2016)

62 miles the journey, Whilton Locks the destination. A lovely day for a bike ride, bright sunny and a tad cool, the only spoiler was the breeze, gentle at first but getting stronger as the ride went on, and it didn't seem to matter which way I was cycling I was cycling into it. I'm still recovering from the man flu, the after effects just seem to just keep hanging around, so it was a hard slow ride and I was running out of legs as I crossed Coventry. The route out was similar to the route to the Heart of the shires, just that when I got to the cross roads before Norton I turned left and picked up the A5 for a short way then turned left for Whilton Locks.
On the way back I turned right onto the A5 then left and right onto the road through Welton and onto the water tower at Barby where I turned left and crossed the A45 then across Grandborough and left onto the main road, then right through Hill, Birdingbury and onto Marton where I turned right onto the Banbury road and onto Princethorpe where I turned right and onto the Fosseway, crossed the A45 again and into Wolston then into Coventry past the speedway and my regular route across coventry and home. Another good morning out on my bike, I just can't wait for my chest to clear so I can start enjoying my cycling again. The other thing of note was that this was the first time in two and a half years that I was using clipless.

ridewithgps]11438294
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11438294


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Oct 2016)

My plan for a decent ride today was ripped up due to childrens birthday parties, laying paving slabs and fixing the leaking central heating, oh the joys of moving from a house I'd just finished to one which has been unloved for a good few years..
Managed to sneak a quick 11 miles in, just to make sure my legs still work OK after Fridays effort. Back to the commute in the morning


----------



## colly (9 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE

ridewithgps]11438294
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11438294

View attachment 147103
[/QUOTE]

That's a lot of up and down Dave.


----------



## arranandy (9 Oct 2016)

Just back today from a weeks cycling on Mallorca. Over 700kms done in mostly sunny weather. All the major climbs done - Soller, Puig Major, Battala and Lluc. Also did the climb up to Cura monastery as well as a lot of rolling stuff in the interior of the island. Caught a couple of stage finishes of the Mallorca Masters bike race as well. Too many good cafe con leche and torte stops to mention.
Can't wait to go back again next spring


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Oct 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/739616151

Today's recovery ride down to Romsey and back.

The weather was lovely today, so I stopped into the new Brewdog place in Southampton.







Hardcore IPA. 9.5% Abv. Very nice though. 40 odd miles completed, another visit from the p*ncture fairy thwarted by the 'slime' inner tubes. .


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> ridewithgps]11438294
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11438294
> ...



That's a lot of up and down Dave.[/QUOTE]

It was a tad lumpy, the climb up through Braunstone is a good un, as is the descent from the water tower, there's also a good short climb over a canal bridge near Norton.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/739616151
> 
> Today's recovery ride down to Romsey and back.
> 
> ...


9.5 India Pale Ale!!!
Please PM me a pint or two ..


----------



## Katherine (9 Oct 2016)

My first taste session at the velodrome. I made it half way up without falling off. Yikes it was steep. I didn't have the legs to go fast enough or the nerves to get any higher.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2016)

Forgot to put yesterday's ride on.
Club run to Hare Hatch

Started early to do some minor tweaks to indexing, Seemed to nbe better after that. Did a couple of short loops on the way to our meeeting place.
Fortunately more turned up , about 12, compared to 3 last week.

Route out through Windsor, Waltham St Lawrence and Ruscombe,
Stop for refreshments at Garden Centre then return through diffreent route coming eventually to White Waltham and then down Drift Road and through the park.
Was slightly concerned by lingering semi-cold that I had which led to me missing Friday's ride, but I was fine. Pace was good not too fast

45.9 miles @ 16.5 mph (Strava made it only 16.2!)
886 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/739203264


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Oct 2016)

Back to the grind and a cold(although not as cold as forecast) cruise in on the loaded Trek.

https://www.strava.com/activities/740128519

Overdressed as it was supposed to be colder so sweated up a bit in the Aldi jacket;will be back on the XLS tomorrow so will try out the new Isadore l/s jersey and Endura race cape combo and will go back to some 3/4's rather than the tights of today.

Over 9,500kms for the year now so getting ahead nicely for the 12,000;will hopefully give me some leeway if the weather turns for the worst in November and December.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Oct 2016)

Yesterday nine colleagues & friends rode 111km in aid of BRACE, the local Alzheimer's research charity.

I was really pleased that my son (15) took full part and rode really well all day, he didn't seem to fade at all.

We rode around all 11 of my firm's offices around the Bristol area and it is our 111th year of business, so there was a certain pleasing number-coincidence.


https://www.strava.com/activities/739792664


----------



## Stonechat (10 Oct 2016)

Mrs S more or less said to go out on the bike while she was playing bridge.
So I did a short hard loop giving it a bit of welly.

Took in Chertsey, up to Egham, back down to Addlestone, quick visit to Shepperton

21.7 miles @ 18.1 mph ( Strava again under reports it)
331 feet climbed.
Quite happy with that 

https://www.strava.com/activities/740406633


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 147143
> 
> 
> My first taste session at the velodrome. I made it half way up without falling off. Yikes it was steep. I didn't have the legs to go fast enough or the nerves to get any higher.


 I've been there to watch people training and that made me dizzy!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 147143
> 
> 
> My first taste session at the velodrome. I made it half way up without falling off. Yikes it was steep. I didn't have the legs to go fast enough or the nerves to get any higher.


Steeper than you think . Did you enjoy it though, riding a fixie also interesting will you go again I've done 2 sessions it gets easier if you can get halfway the top is no steeper


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> if you can get halfway the top is no steeper


But it's twice as high


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Oct 2016)

This is my ride from Saturday.

I really don't like hills, so it's just as well that I live in the flat part of Cheshire and have to go out of my way to find them. But sometimes I feel that I need to behave like a real cyclist and embrace the pain.

So I loaded my bike into the back of the car and drove to Mobberley, thus eliminating 9 miles each way of flat road. Starting from there it's about 5 miles to the first hill, Artists Lane, 1.1 miles at an average 5% with some 10% ramps. This emerges at the Wizard pub at the top of Wizard Hill, and is an alternative to riding up on Macclesfield Road from Alderley Edge. I prefer Artists Lane as it's not so busy with traffic and is slightly less steep.

Then gentle descending to Adlington where the road starts to climb for about 5 miles through Pott Shrigley to the top of The Brickworks. The Brickworks itself is 1.6 miles at an average 6% with some ramps of 10%+. Although this climb has a reputation locally I didn't find it as hard as I expected.

What goes up must go down and I dislike descending even more than climbing. I have no technique, I didn't start cycling until I was 64 so never learned to ride properly as a youth. I'm also aware that falling off at my age is not recommended, so anything over 30mph requires clinging on to the brakes and hoping I don't need the AG2R shorts. I didn't help that as I was hurtling down towards Bollington a motorcyclist zoomed around a blind bend on my side of the road!

Then Bollington and its narrow streets with cars parked on both sides and no room for car and bike to pass. Fortunately I got up Lord Street (0.2 miles at 8% average) without encountering traffic. This has a final ramp of 20% which is about the maximum gradient I can manage without coming to a standstill.

After Bollington a fairly easy ride back to the car, 37.4 miles and 732 metres of climbing - nothing to our friends in Yorkshire, Derbyshire etc!

As an aside, on my way home I passed a friend of my daughters who spent the weekend riding all 175 miles of the Cheshire Cycleway to raise funds for MacMillan Nurses.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2016)

Day off work today so i took the kids to school, did a couple of jobs around the house, then sarnies at 11 am.
This gave me a window by the time the food had settled to go for a shortish blast and enough time for a shower etc before i picked the kids up from school.


*29.7mi *
Distance
*928ft *
Elevation
*1:31:20*
Moving Time
https://www.strava.com/activities/740384690


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Oct 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> What goes up must go down and I dislike descending even more than climbing. I have no technique, I didn't start cycling until I was 64 so never learned to ride properly as a youth. I'm also aware that falling off at my age is not recommended,


You're not alone! 
Similar to you, I have no technique even after umpteen training courses, because I started riding later in life.
I don't mind going uphill until my legs give up, but hate descending winding roads.


----------



## colly (11 Oct 2016)

@User9609 : What a great place to ride. cracking pics too.


----------



## colly (11 Oct 2016)

After sleeping fitfully I got up at just before 4am. I decided that if I couldn't sleep I might as well go out. So I set off at about 4.20 or so. The first 4 vehicles I saw were.......bicycles.
All was going well until on the outskirts of Garforth my rear wheel banged down into a pothole. (the front must have missed it) Sure enough 100m on I could feel the telltale rumble of rim on rubber/tarmac. Bugger I thought, pinch puncture. Stuck a bit of air in and tried it again just in case but I was done for so found a handy bus shelter with a light in and set to swapping the inner tube. 
My old boss said to me ''never _assume_ anything, you will make an ass out of you and me''. Know what? He was right. I _assumed_ it was a pinch puncture.............and it wasn't.
I made the cardinal error of not checking the inside of the tyre for sharps. New tube in, pumped up, pumped up some more, and again.  Still soft.
Took out the new tube and this time ran my fingers around the inside of the tyre and found the real cause. A small metal splinter sharp enough to stick in my finger.
So in goes the second and my last spare tube. Bingo ! Im rolling again !
One good thing came out of it is that having had a real close look and a feel of my rear tyre ..........I realise it is thinner than a fag paper. I'm sure that didn't help. New boots needed.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11461068


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Oct 2016)

Properly chilly this morning(4c on the garmin) so a good time to test the new Isadore jersey and Endura race cape(with 3/4 Howies bibs rather than yesterdays tights).

Later leaving so a run down the A10 and in via Waterbeach;felt a little cold early on so pushed on a bit and errrr carried on that way;needless to say I'm feeling it a bit now but good to have a proper workout now and again,easy ride tomorrow me thinks!

The kit was very good and didn't get too hot like yesterday even though I was pushing way harder and they are 'race-fit' so no blowing about;should be a good combo for colder club rides.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (11 Oct 2016)

Grizedale forest trail on the new MTB. A quick stop overlooking lake coniston and the old man. Peaceful first ride with hardly a sole around


----------



## Spartak (11 Oct 2016)

Yesterday's ride ;-)

Headed out via Pucklechurch & the 'orrible Hinton hill, crossed the busy A46 then thru many quiet sunshine filled country lanes. 

Passing thru' North Wraxall, Colerne & Bannerdown before the 65 km/h descent into Batheaston  

Then followed the canal path into Bath, exited via the Kelston road rather than the old railway path. 

Eventually joined the path at Bitton for a flat finale to my ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Oct 2016)

Late up so A10 again,much warmer than yesterday so overdressed a bit despite bimbling along in Zone 2;feeling the affects of yesterdays exertions and have a bit of man-flu so not a lot of oomph this morning.

https://www.strava.com/activities/742106424

Pretty quiet again today with only one close-ish past by a truck,otherwise a straightforward roll in to work.


----------



## Chappy (12 Oct 2016)

Had a lovely ride today even if my Garmin decided to turn its self off without saving. Was lucky and was able to recover it all.

https://www.strava.com/activities/742396914

Had a good cafe stop and the weather held off as well.


----------



## Donger (12 Oct 2016)

19.7miles to the top end of Frampton on Severn and back on a fettling ride. Got my front derailleur sorted without needing to put in in the shop, and the new trip computer was calibrated perfectly. Set me back a massive £5 from Halfords. A bit of a result, coming on the back of my recent acquisition of a £1.95 magnifier, saving me over £300 on the quote I had for bifocal goggles for reading my maps. I'm happy, and so is my bank manager.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Oct 2016)

I've been riding to work and back all week. Not hugely exciting. Certainly feeling more winter like at 0530hrs in the morning now, had to wear long sleeves!! Still in shorts though, not sure that's gonna last a huge amount longer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2016)

8.2 miles today, with an ever increasing headwind, but soon it became a tailwind. Temperature dropped as the ride progressed, owing to the passage of a front which kept me from riding until late in the afternoon due to the rain. Trail was still out(partially) so I rode through a neighboring subdivision to join the trail. I saw no other riders, but it was 3:00 p.m. on a Wednesday.
58F(at start)13C
Winds W14
Relative humidity 90%
Barometer 30.04
Overcast, turning colder.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> @User9609 : What a great place to ride. cracking pics too.


It certainly is-I used to work for the SYHA in Melrose and loved the riding in the area, both on and off road. I saw one of my best ever sunsets riding along a back road near Duns in 2007!
Anyway today I rode from Grasmere to Ambleside to drop my bike off at Biketreks for a service....just a little detour via Red Bank, Chapel Stile, the ODG, Blea Tarn, Little Langdale, Colwith, Chesters by the River for a quick Espresso and piece of carrot cake, another wicked little climb to get to the lane that pops you out opposite the Brathay Trust, then into Ambleside via the Under Loughrigg Lane. Quite a pleasant autumn day with a bit of drizzle, the odd positive siting of blue sky, mist and low cloud swirling around the fells and mellow autumn colours. Also some, er, interesting driving on the Blea Tarn road-some numpty was trying to take a coach along it (not a full size one, but definitely not the best idea anyway) and met a Chelsea tractor coming the other way....lots of crunching and splintering sounds which didn't sound good. They eventually managed to get past each other...I wonder how the coach driver managed on those lovely hairpin bends?...


----------



## Stonechat (13 Oct 2016)

Went out yesterday - constant threat of showers, which were short and sharp so made my ride short and sharp. Just bombed round local loop along the river and around the reservoir.

Enjoyed pushing it.

13.1 miles @ 18.6 mph, fast for me. NO climbing to speak of.

https://www.strava.com/activities/742265513


----------



## Katherine (13 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> 19.7miles to the top end of Frampton on Severn and back on a fettling ride. Got my front derailleur sorted without needing to put in in the shop, and the new trip computer was calibrated perfectly. Set me back a massive £5 from Halfords. A bit of a result, coming on the back of my recent acquisition of a £1.95 magnifier, saving me over £300 on the quote I had for bifocal goggles for reading my maps. I'm happy, and so is my bank manager.


My turn to ask you a question... 
What's a magnifier in the context of reading maps and the trip computer whilst cycling?


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Oct 2016)

Nothing special commute;down the twenty pence rather than the A10.

https://www.strava.com/activities/743161677


----------



## Donger (13 Oct 2016)

Katherine said:


> My turn to ask you a question...
> What's a magnifier in the context of reading maps and the trip computer whilst cycling?


I can see the trip computer, but if I needed to stop to read my map I'd need my reading glasses. I was quoted £327 for bifocal cycling goggles, so I got a credit card sized plastic magnifying glass for £1.95 instead. 





Works perfectly for the odd occasion where you need to check that you're on the right road, and stows easily in my back pocket. By also getting a new basic 5 function computer for £5, I reckon I've also saved at least £150 by resisting the call of the Garmin, so in the last couple of weeks I've saved the best part of £500 which will one day go towards either a new bike or a cycling trip abroad.


----------



## gavgav (13 Oct 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> It certainly is-I used to work for the SYHA in Melrose and loved the riding in the area, both on and off road. I saw one of my best ever sunsets riding along a back road near Duns in 2007!
> Anyway today I rode from Grasmere to Ambleside to drop my bike off at Biketreks for a service....just a little detour via Red Bank, Chapel Stile, the ODG, Blea Tarn, Little Langdale, Colwith, Chesters by the River for a quick Espresso and piece of carrot cake, another wicked little climb to get to the lane that pops you out opposite the Brathay Trust, then into Ambleside via the Under Loughrigg Lane. Quite a pleasant autumn day with a bit of drizzle, the odd positive siting of blue sky, mist and low cloud swirling around the fells and mellow autumn colours. Also some, er, interesting driving on the Blea Tarn road-some numpty was trying to take a coach along it (not a full size one, but definitely not the best idea anyway) and met a Chelsea tractor coming the other way....lots of crunching and splintering sounds which didn't sound good. They eventually managed to get past each other...I wonder how the coach driver managed on those lovely hairpin bends?...


A coach up there!! Having ridden it, and having a PCV licence, I know which I'd prefer and it's not the bus!


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2016)

Are they the Accrington Stanley away socks.


----------



## colly (14 Oct 2016)

Wow @postman. Those sock are ...........entertaining! Brave man.


----------



## colly (14 Oct 2016)

Early ride out which started OK with just a little drizzle and damp roads and not too cold. It stayed that way until out of Leeds and approaching the turn for Eccup Reservoir It started raining, in fact the heavens opened and in the space of maybe 100m I was soaked through to the skin, shoes were full and even my crotch was waterlogged.
So I pressed on, I mean how much worse can it get ? Not much but somehow it did. The temperature dropped or rather my temperature dropped. Being as wet as I was the faster I went down hill the colder I got. I passed a couple turns where I could have bailed but carried on. By the time I got to Harewood House even my eyeballs felt cold, and my armpits. I thought about the intended route and said to myself :
‘’Huh! I’m tough, I can do this no problem’’ ''Bugger this I’m off home !’’

So I turned for Collingham, which if it wasn’t exactly heading home, it was at least cutting down the miles. A fast-ish run down into Collingham saw me getting colder and colder what with the wind chill and so on. I knew I would need to warm up so I decided a climb up Jewitt Lane out of Collingham would do the trick. It worked.
By the time I got to the top I must have been steaming like a carthorse on a frosty day.

Thence into Thorner and back home.
My Garmin thingy must have leaked because it has some odd readings which don't tally. It's got Jewitt Lane as being down hill in the direction I was travelling. Down hill that way it most certainly isn't.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11498294


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Oct 2016)

Ride home was the last of a cold and, in the later part, rather windy weeks worth of commuting. It's now proper dark on the way to work in the mornings, and on the way home too. Night shifts are a little better, but won't be long before it's dark all the time.
Hoping to squeeze a decent 'non-commute' ride in over the weekend before groundhog day starts all over again..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2016)

BBC weather forecast had been saying all week that today was going to be milder than recent days so midweek I plotted a route to get the imperial century for October done. The plan was to set off at 06:30 meaning I would get to the cafe stop between 10:30 and 11:00. Anyway I decided to get up an hour earlier which meant arrival time would be an hour earlier, cafe doesn't open until 10!

I left the house just after 05:30, pitch black, fairly warm and no wind, for an October ride the weather was pretty much perfect. As I knew I didn't want to hang around waiting for the cafe to open I took the first half of the ride nice and steady, roads were wet after the forecast early hours rain and when the sun came up it was a bit foggy but nothing to really reduce visibility. I was expecting to have the roads to myself first thing but there seemed to be a fair few cars about.

Saw no cyclists until I got to Cossington when I came up behind a group who I quickly went by. In Sileby I came across the Syston Syclers (their spelling not mine) had a chat with them as we rode out of Sileby then I decided I could press on. Got to the cafe at about 10 past 10, so timed it pretty much perfectly.

Straight after the cafe stop I went through Old Dalby and hit a right bar steward of a hill, really struggled up it, weather wise it was still foggy and then it started to rain. It didn't ran for long maybe a few minutes but enough to get me wet. Anyway I soon dried out and sods law last few miles the sun came out.

111 miles done in total, two months to go on the imperial challenge.

For a change most of the cyclists I saw were heading in the same direction as me, considering we are in October I was surprised how many I saw.

Anyway time to drink loads of tea and follow this afternoons footy action

https://www.strava.com/activities/745244441


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Oct 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/745329386

A route reccy of my Skyride Social from Portsmouth to Portsdown hill for tomorrow.

It's a lovely little route,I just hope the weather is as good tomorrow as it was today.






Lovely autumn scene in the park by the Guildhall in Pompey.






A lovely summer's day on Portsdown hill.





These guys brought some nice cars to Fareham for the 999 day. The guy in the Sherrifs outfit, was an actual 'Merican state trooper. He had a Camaro SS, in full cruisers outfit, with lowered suspension. He told me he'd never 'lost' a persuit, because he waited for the bad guys to roll their car into the median, then go in and bust them.






The Camaro is on the left. The Pontiac in the main shot was none too shabby either..






Nice British stuff as well ( a beautiful Mk2 Jaaaag).






And a beautiful old Fire Engine.


Nice ride.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> BBC weather forecast had been saying all week that today was going to be milder than recent days so midweek I plotted a route to get the imperial century for October done. The plan was to set off at 06:30 meaning I would get to the cafe stop between 10:30 and 11:00. Anyway I decided to get up an hour earlier which meant arrival time would be an hour earlier, cafe doesn't open until 10!
> 
> I left the house just after 05:30, pitch black, fairly warm and no wind, for an October ride the weather was pretty much perfect. As I knew I didn't want to hang around waiting for the cafe to open I took the first half of the ride nice and steady, roads were wet after the forecast early hours rain and when the sun came up it was a bit foggy but nothing to really reduce visibility. I was expecting to have the roads to myself first thing but there seemed to be a fair few cars about.
> 
> ...


Your becoming a cafe regular . It made me smile when I looked on strava and seen you climbed out of old Dalby  My test ride on my roadie was from old Dalby up that hill as I made I decided the bike would be ok


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2016)

Late start today waiting for mate Andy who went to a funeral yesterday and was a bit worse for wear .Out the door just as the suns coming out at 11.30 to meeting point in Cossington .Decided to blast this bit as I knew the ride with Andy will be a steady pace . Covered the 6.6miles to Cossington at an average of 20.6 mph (strava didn't pause and registered 18.5) .Andy soon arrived on his nice shiny new bike (cannondale synapse Alu) very nice so after checking out the bike it was off up Humble lane and up the Wreake valley Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington,Hoby and turned into Ragdale drop into the village and a climb out off it went down Berrycott lane ( which is the correct way not up it @Supersuperleeds ) to Seagrave and back to Andy's house to drop him off .Now the suns out and near perfect conditions so an extended the route home . Cut though Sileby avoiding the temp traffic lights and back to Cossington .Along the old A6 to Quorn and turned to Woodhouse and set about the Beacon . Dragged myself to the top then took my loop out to St Bernards Abbey but did the Shepshed loop the opposite way round which meant going up swannymote rd along drag I only ever done once before . As I left Shepshed I stop for a quick break check my phone and realised strava was still on pause from Cossington  reset strava and turned on to Swannymote rd had 2 riders well in front but moving slower than me so chased them down caught just as we got to the junction . They were an couple on matching newish boardmans. Chatted for a while and they had not been riding for long so I congratulated them on making it up the hill .Parted company as I settled into my pace down through Oaks in Charnwood which made a nice change as normally I go up it back to Beacon crossroads and back round Bradgate park to Cropston and Home managed 51.6 miles in total in glorious conditions loads of riders out today


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Oct 2016)

Another Saturday ride with Friday night circuits and yoga in my legs, so I was in no rush. It was dull, (the weather) so dull that I didn't take a single picture.

Down to Toft and out to Comberton and I'd seen a couple of kestrels already.
From Harlton I went to Haslingfield then up Chapel Hill and on to Barrington. There were a couple of very young kids out riding ponies with their dad.
I carried on to Shepreth and over the A10 to Fowlmere, a hint of sunshine. I took the sign to Newton, now wind assisted. I ended up in Thriplow, then went through Newton, an old Humber estate car with a wedding ribbon on it came the other way.
From Newton it was down to Harston and a well timed traffic free blast for a short stretch of the A10. Coming into Haslingfield I decided on another ascent of Chapel Hill. Over the other side and my stomach was hit by a thunderbolt. I used to get this quite often, but I've been lucky in the last few years.
I turned for Orwell. I had to ease right off. Would I make it to Wimpole...? I had no lock... hmmmm. What to do?
I was racking my brain thinking if there was a public loo in Orwell, and then it became apparent that it was now or never! Don't you just love a sycamore tree? It's a non natural, introduced species, but it does have fulsome leaves!
The worst thing about it all is that I had bibs on, so stripping off had me feeling really cold. I wouldn't warm up until I got in the shower.
So I got on my bike again. My options were the A603 back to Comberton, fast and horrible or Old Wimpole Hill and the A1198. Old Wimpole it was. I didn't push too hard up the hill....
The A1198 was fairly quiet. At Longstowe I turned for home, my original idea had me going to Gamlingay but there was no chance.
I plodded back, just trying not to rush, keep it steady. Just past Bourn golf club my legs went. There was no gas in the tank and my stomach was still doing somersaults. Oh dear. 5 miles of cajoling my little brain into thinking it was all ok!
Eventually I got home, head starting to spin a bit.
Just over 35 miles. I'd planned 50 today. Never mind!

https://www.strava.com/activities/745237144


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Your becoming a cafe regular . It made me smile when I looked on strava and seen you climbed out of old Dalby  My test ride on my roadie was from old Dalby up that hill as I made I decided the bike would be ok



Probably not the hardest climb, but with a belly full of coffee and cake it was hard work


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Oct 2016)

Weather forecast predicted showers, but it's been dry all day. The sun even came out for a bit too! 

After last weeks disappointing Pork Pie from Otley, i decided to head east today. There would be no porcine comestibles, but there would be a lot less lumpiness in the scenery too.

Local roads before the climb up to Scholes, then on to Barwick and down Long Lane to Garforth, then the climb back up to the M1 bridge and on to Aberford, where I might have very briefly activated a certain sign...
Right and up the hill to Lotherton Gates, then a quick left right wriggle and the lovely smooth recently resurfaced road out to the Saxton turning and that sharp little sod of a hill, before a misty meander through the rolling fields on the approach to the village, where I stopped for a quick photo and a few stretches:







Back in the saddle and through the village, and on to Barkston Ash and the long straight mile to Church Fenton. Over the railway bridge and through the village, taking the right for the back road round the airfield and on to Ryther. Right and on past Mrs B's Kitchen where I resisted the temptation to stop for a bacon butty (so there was pork available after all!) and ploughed on to Cawood and over the bridge.
Along the long straight, passing a lad on a hand bike heading the opposite way, accompanied by a cheery female companion on a road bike.
Right again and on through Kelfield to Riccall and onto NCN R65, the Solar Cycle.
I know I moan about the ridged surface in several places along here, but it remains preferable to slogging up the busy A19, even if it was covered in fallen leaves, twigs and other bits of tree today. It was a bit quieter today and everyone (cyclists, joggers and dog walkers) was playing the game so it was a pleasant enough ride.
Eventually popped up at the P&R at Askham Bar (see what i did there?) where a quick stop was in order along with a slightly out of date energy bar (how can anything with that much sugar in possibly go off?) and another pic:




Now might be a good time to point out that I took the advice from @vickster and ensured that I had matching water bottles today after my previous telling off...
Hopefully the colour co-ordinated mini D-lock will earn me a brownie point too 

As you can see, the sun was out by now and although it certainly wasn't warm it made for a pleasant ride down to Askham Richard and out into the countryside as I started the homeward leg of the ride.
From there it's all country lanes through Healaugh and Wighill, eventually passing through Walton and Thorp Arch before plunging down to the bridge over the river, where I stopped for the final photo of the day:




Up the hill into Boston Spa and then familiar ground to Clifford, down the hill to Bramham and the inevitable climb back out to the A1(M) bridge which continues over the other side and then the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane. Through the village and the climb up Van Zyl Hill (Sandhills), before the only truly bad pass of the day from an old lass in a Honda on Skeltons Lane, the Coal Road and the welcome downhill run to home on local roads.

*53.36 miles* (85.87km) in *3h 32m* at an average of *15.1mph*, with *1,722ft *climbed.
So that's the imperial half in for this month keeping that run going, but it was hard work, especially for the first and last ten miles.
Not sure what's going on at the moment, but I'm really struggling to get going and almost have to force myself to stick at it until everything clicks. Really enjoyed the middle bit though and reckon I got the clothing about right for the conditions too - first outing in a long time for the bib tights and full gloves.
The funny thing is that the times / average speeds are still around what I'd be doing, it just feels like hard work, so goodness knows whats going on.

Oh, and despite it being dry the bike is now filthy from road muck, etc so a thorough clean is needed.


----------



## hondated (15 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> BBC weather forecast had been saying all week that today was going to be milder than recent days so midweek I plotted a route to get the imperial century for October done. The plan was to set off at 06:30 meaning I would get to the cafe stop between 10:30 and 11:00. Anyway I decided to get up an hour earlier which meant arrival time would be an hour earlier, cafe doesn't open until 10!
> 
> I left the house just after 05:30, pitch black, fairly warm and no wind, for an October ride the weather was pretty much perfect. As I knew I didn't want to hang around waiting for the cafe to open I took the first half of the ride nice and steady, roads were wet after the forecast early hours rain and when the sun came up it was a bit foggy but nothing to really reduce visibility. I was expecting to have the roads to myself first thing but there seemed to be a fair few cars about.
> 
> ...


When you get out that early it makes it even better knowing that most people are still asleep. I think its called feeling smug.


----------



## hondated (15 Oct 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/745329386
> 
> A route reccy of my Skyride Social from Portsmouth to Portsdown hill for tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## nickyboy (15 Oct 2016)

The first genuinely cold ride of the Autumn, at least the first half was.

No plans for Saturday so was able to get a longer ride in. Glossop - Snake Pass - Hathersage - Bakewell - Monyash - Tideswell - New Mills - Glossop

Still just in the shorts but succumbed to a thermal under the cycling shirt. On the top of the Snake it was 6 degrees, misty, windy. Proper chilly. Battled on with the headwind all the way to Bakewell but no stopping for a pudding there (please do not refer to Bakewell Tarts...these are some affectation...it's a pudding that looks nothing like a Bakewell Tart that's the real deal)

The lanes between Bakewell and Monyash are great. No stupid gradients unlike the Dark Peak to the north. And virtually no traffic at all. Still bloomin' chilly and misty though. Got to Monyash and called in at the café. Chip muffin....but with frozen chips. Bit disappointing. Onward and I got chased by a barking sheepdog...I told it to f*** off and it seemed to understand my intent. By now I was heading north and had a bit of a tailwind ...up through Tideswell, Doveholes, Chapel en le Frith, Whaley Bridge. Just before home is the final stinger...Chunal. In itself it isn't too bad (about 1km @ 9%) but at the end of a ride it's a bit of a killer

All in all a good ride out. 103km with 1700m of climbing. Not so much as to completely do me in but enough to encourage me to have an afternoon recovery nap


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The first genuinely cold ride of the Autumn, at least the first half was.
> 
> No plans for Saturday so was able to get a longer ride in. Glossop - Snake Pass - Hathersage - Bakewell - Monyash - Tideswell - New Mills - Glossop
> 
> ...


The climb out of Bakewell is a bit of a begger though. I'd have stopped at the 'Bulls Head' in Monyash, one of my favourite pubs ever.


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (15 Oct 2016)

Hi All
Not posted on this thread before so here goes.
First 10miles in the morning was into Long Eaton shopping on the Shopping Trolley(Viscount Sport) then back home for some lunch.

Recently finished off a first build of my unknown CX frame and forks. French tubing ,bottom bracket and headset .
Nervex Pro lugs.
I repainted and built it up to test,can't get on with drop bars as i have Arthritis in my left wrist,so i have fitted some straight bars on it they agree with my wrist.

I set out heading sort of South /West ish.into the wind.Castle Donnington,Diseworth,Belton, then up a long drag Swannymote Road to Whitwick 
13rider was the big tree branch hanging across both sides of the road when you went up this morning?
I have driven past Mount St Bernard Monastery many times in the past but never stopped so today was the first.
Dont know if it's just me but it felt really calm and peaceful walking around the grounds.

From there i set off for Ashby De La Zouch ,because i never had my OS map with me i made for the A512, just a tad busy.
Thingstone,Coleorton,Ashby,Boundary past a strange shaped house with "Toll House" on the front.Then on to Woodville,Midway,Newhall then drop down into Burton on Trent.
Turn right up to Newton Solney ,then onto Repton,Willington and the nice flat ride back to Swarkston,right to Weston on Trent,Aston on Trent then home 56.5 miles all in .

https://www.strava.com/activities/745545927


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2016)

Dan's Owd Man said:


> Hi All
> Not posted on this thread before so here goes.
> First 10miles in the morning was into Long Eaton shopping on the Shopping Trolley(Viscount Sport) then back home for some lunch.
> 
> ...


Yes the branch was there I went up it about 1430 . My favorite route is up to the Abbey and down swannymote rd thats good fun


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2016)

I once stopped at the Abbey found a bench and sat eating a pork pie when I was joined by a monk a bit surreal but yes a beautiful and peaceful place


----------



## colly (16 Oct 2016)

Early mornings seem to be the thing for me just now. No idea why.
I went east and I'm not sure yet but I feel the puncture fairy out that way has it in for me.  Just coming out of Sherburn I was struck. So after bit of faffing about under a street lamp I was on my way again. Only to feel the rear getting soft a mile or so further on. So even more faffing about this time in the dark I was off again.
Nice run out but the last 5 miles saw my back aching like a good un. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11528098


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2016)

Quick link to three short video's at the CC Llandegla ride yesterday

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/r...la-bash-sat-oct-15th-2016.207091/post-4513693


----------



## LarryDuff (16 Oct 2016)

42 miles yesterday to Dundrum and back of which about 30 were very wet. Good thing was my new winter jacket kept my upper body nice and dry.


----------



## Old jon (16 Oct 2016)

It has been a while since I pushed a pedal. The sneezes started about three hours after my previous ride finished, the odd painful bit of body happened, my left knee being the latest, and I decided yesterday, with the help of a pint or some, to get out on the bike today. So I did.

Thirteen and a half miles later I feel much better for that. My knee does not quite agree with me, but then I am blaming that joint for shortening the ride. Oh, the ride. The Holbeck shuffle, that is really on autopilot, meander through the wilds of Hunslet, which I have just found has a branch of Screwfix open seven days a week. The climb up to John o’ Gaunts is just as steep as ever for these old legs, and the rain started. So, down the hill to the Oulton roundabout, a right turn towards Rothwell and through to Robin Hood.



Turn right again to head straight back to Leeds, first time I have ridden past the jawbones this year, and then along the old Wakefield road back to Hunslet. Not the most scenic ride, it did start the legs working though.
A rainy ride is an odd shape . . .


----------



## gavgav (16 Oct 2016)

The overnight rain passed through by 10:30 and so I was able to fit in a short ride before lunch. My original plan was to head North, but there were reports of 3 separate Hay fires at Uffington (someone's been up to no good ) and police were warning people to stay away from the area due to smoke, so I headed south instead.

Quite mild but breezy as I set out through the estate and out onto the Betton Abbots Rd, with a headwind making it slow going to Berrington and Cound. Just after Cound I almost had a squirrel in my lap, as one jumped off the bank to my left, passing over the front wheel and down onto the road !! This was the first of 5 squirrels that I saw in the next mile or so, but at least the rest were visible and I could avoid them a bit more easily!

Went through the ford, with no water in it, but then doubled back through another one a bit higher up and there was water in that one, no trouble to get through though and I climbed up to Acton Piggott. 

From there I continued to Acton Burnell and then a nice stretch, with the wind behind me, through Pitchford and Cantlop. Once back in Shrewsbury I went up Wenlock Rd, with 2 unnecessary close passes  and then back through the estate home, having done 16.4 miles.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2016)

I'm liking the arch @User9609 !

Sunday morning in Cambrigeshire dawned a bit , so we went and did our chores. Once back I was getting on with making Christmas cards (early eh?) when I realised it was bright sunshine. Off I scampered to get changed!

As the roads were soaking I took the Spa for a rare weekend journey. Out and around to Bourn, then up to Kingston and up and down to the Eversdens.
In and out the other side of Harlton and things were looking good






It was a bit blowy from the south, but you can't have it all. Back over the A603 and toward Comberton. A lovely female Sparrowhawk went over my head, gaining height as she went.
In Comberton I went up Green End. The last time here I had my fight with the dragonfly. An honourable draw. No incidents today, but the hawthorn hedge delivered a knockout punch






Just around the corner a cherry tree joined in the fun






On to Long Road. I stopped at a gate and looked down to Cambridge 






Then I set off down the dip 






It was only 17 miles, but miles filled with colour!

https://www.strava.com/activities/746529509


----------



## Dark46 (16 Oct 2016)

Well just for a change I over slept this morning for the KCC ride. I let @Frazzle and @Donger know just to put people in the picture.

So @Frazzle rang me later and we arranged to meet at 11:30.

For a change I was ready before he got to my place and I set off to meet him en route. 

We headed out to the Elmore loop and I suggested the long way round before we went to the coffee stop. @Frazzle was moaning about how dirty the bike was getting lol. Mind you now home I have to agree with him. The loop is not the best place after some rain in the night.

The wind was a bit rough today and we were hoping for some tail wind on the way back. 

We got to the Stables for coffee and a slice of Ginger slice and I got @Frazzle a large Hot Chocolate. 

As we left the bridge had swang and hed decided to go down tbe canal path south to the next bridge. Not the best thing on road bikes. Well part way down @Frazzle spotted a gap in the hedge between us and the road and hraded through it. As we hit the road one of the Stroud Velo riders came towards us. As sods law goes when we got to the nexg bridge that had swung too.

We then road through Frampton and on to the A38. On the A38 @Frazzle decided to put his foot down abit and I couldn't keep up.
As we approached Hardwick @Frazzle decided to go for segment , I tried my best and a pb wohoo.

When we got back I was just under 20 miles so I decided to go for a solo loop yo take it over 20 miles. 

So not the longest of rides but enjoyable and better than sitting on your ass doing nothing.


----------



## Donger (16 Oct 2016)

Lay in bed listening to it pouring down this morning, right up until an hour before the club ride. Opted for overshoes, long-sleeved base layer and my thickest rain jacket in the circumstances, which meant no stowage room for a camera, Turned out that, unlike last weeks great show of 25 riders, there were only 5 of us today. Of these, only Rich, Ian and I were doing the intermediate ride, and Ian was going to have to do a shortened version as he had a deadline. 

Did a great loop of 36.9 miles, out to Stroud, then via Woodchester to Nailsworth, then left to Avening and up past Gatcombe Park to Minchinhampton. It was then that I started to regret not bringing a camera, as we were treated to the surreal sight of a herd of long-horned highland cattle strolling towards the middle of the village, passing between parked cars to munch the verges. That was followed by a terrific ride across Minchinhampton Common and Rodborough Common, with stunning views down to rows of sunlit houses lining the upper reaches of the valley sides below. The light conditions were perfect.

After an exhilarating descent back into Stroud, we started the biggest and toughest climb of the day, up through Ruscombe and Whiteshill to Edge. By this time Ian had cut and run, and it was just Rich and me. Just as we were cresting the steep hill in the middle of the village of Ruscombe, Rich drew my attention to a couple of deer standing a mere 200 yds away on the common just down below us. We watched them, and they watched us for about 30 seconds before we moved on, not wanting to spook them any more than we already had. We carried on up the painfully steep hill through Whiteshill before going our separate ways, both of us overdressed and boiling-in-the-bag.

Dressed for cold and rain, but ended up stewing and wet on the inside but not a drop of rain fell for the whole ride. No camera, so obviously the highland cattle, the deer and the sunlit vistas presented themselves like never before. Oh well, that's how it goes sometimes. 

Hope you all had decent weather too. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Oct 2016)

A morning spent going to the dump, then making a large pastry batch followed by baking Orea cupcakes with my daughter and a friend saw most of the day gone. A quick dash out whilst the cupcakes cooled enough to decorate, so 12 miles for me today in the afternoon sun. Fair play to those out in the rain this morning, the group of 4 I spotted on the dump run in torrential rain didn't look to be enjoying themselves too much.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Oct 2016)

Set the alarm for 7am this morning, with a mind to get out for an hour or two before the rain arrived.
Alarm went off, I rolled over, turned it off and went back to sleep. Well, I did say I'd been feeling tired lately didn't I? 
So by the time I'd dragged myself from the pit it was persistently pouring down.

Anyhow, about lunchtime the rain stopped and the sun came out. Eventually I persuaded myself that I might as well nip out for a local spin as it was a shame to waste the whole day watching catch-up TV.

So out and up Coal Road. It's a wee bit busier mid-afternoon on a Sunday than it is early doors, but everyone was behaving so no problems.
Left onto Red Hall Lane, then right and along the A58 to The Wellington pub where I turned left again onto Whin Moor Lane.
This was definitely busier than I'm used to and I'd like to give a mention to the Range Rover Evoque driver who simply had to get past on one of the narrower bits. 
Into Shadwell and right, down the hill. The roads were still wet and there were a lot of fallen leaves about, so I didn't set any records down the hill, before the sharp climb back up to the A58, where as soon as there was a gap in the traffic I was across and onto Carr Lane for the lumpy twisty ride into Thorner.
I've mentioned before how picturesque it is along here but I'm usually pushing on so don't stop for any pics. I decided I would stop today, apologies for my rubbish phone camera:











Back on and down the hill into Thorner, where it was right along Main Street into an unexpected but noticeable breeze before the inevitable climb up Van Zyl Hill.
From there it's Skeltons Lane, then Coal Road, then local roads down to home.

*10.6 miles *(17.0km) in a steady *41 mins* at an average of *14.9 mph*, with *465 ft* climbed. That'll do me for a day when I nearly didn't go out, especially with that hill out of Thorner to keep me honest. Even better, it put me past 500 miles on the 'new' bike which is a nice little milestone out of the way





Then I washed and lubed the bike, "helped" by the dog who was very interested to see what I was up to...


----------



## bruce1530 (16 Oct 2016)

I’ve been a bit under the weather for the last week - I’m sure it was man-flu  - so a couple of gentle rides this weekend.

Saturday, weather was OK, and I did one of my usual routes but cut short - from the Three Towns, heading up the hill and along the farm road to West Kilbride. Keep following the back roads til I hit the A78 near Hunterston, then turn south and head back home along the A78 - sometimes on the road, sometimes on the adjoining cycle path. 

Just 16 miles, and it was slow and tiring. I struggled on the first couple of hills.

Today was breezier, and I did the same route. Felt a lot better, and I felt that I did the initial hills faster. Strava, however, says otherwise.... Must have been the wind. The overall journey was 10 mins faster.

But got stomach cramps just before reaching home!


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Oct 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/746713194

Another monster of a ride today.

It's the ride that I reccyd yesterday, with the extra few miles to finish off the ride down in Portsmouth Old town.






Like a Summer's day first thing, outside Portsmouth Guildhall.






Some storm clouds after the brutal 25 %, route one climb up the front of Portsdown hill.





Then one unleashed hell, during the coffee stop ( lovely cake and coffee at Fort Nelson ).






Then it was back to a summer's day in Portsmouth old town.






A friendly pigeon, that wouldn't bugger off.






Beer, then home.


Another nice ride, with the Portsmouth Skyriders . Another metric century to boot, and 68 miles done.


----------



## Big Andy (16 Oct 2016)

Todays ride was the 100km (actually a bit longer) course of the Trent 100 sportive. My first sportive which I very much enjoyed despite the monsoon conditions for most of the ride. The organisation was excellent and the provided food at the stops was excellent. All in all an excellent ride.
We had planned on doing the 100 mile course however my cycling buddy injured his calf playing Badminton on Friday and despite heavy strapping it wouldnt of held up so what with the awful weather we decided to take the shorter course.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Oct 2016)

Just managed some turbo intervals yesterday, with the rain and a family gathering for lunch

https://www.strava.com/activities/746260367

Afraid the 3 course meal was way more calories than I burnt on the turbo


----------



## User19783 (17 Oct 2016)

Never mind about the calories,
Your stats are brilliant, 186 Max heart rate,


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2016)

9.3 miles yesterday, to the old bookstore, now reopened under a new proprietor, quite nice to have that back, and a good reason to ride downtown for a change.
75F
Winds SE12
Relative humidity 87%
Barometer 29.90
Scattered clouds, Washington Irving.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Oct 2016)

Ah well, back on the commute this morning. Rather hoping that at the end of the week I'll get a good 'me' ride in. Another cyclist on my route through Staines this morning, at about my pace, so decided to follow along. Now I don't claim to be an angel when cycling, but in amongst the few cars that are around at 0530 in the morning, I like to try and set some form of example. It seems my fellow commuter doesn't, so all red lights were jumped, and roundabouts taken the wrong way which was novel. I think it put him about 30 seconds further in front....
Do wish the weather would make it's mind up. Last week saw 5 degrees and I needed a winter jersey, now we're back to 16 degrees and


----------



## Stonechat (17 Oct 2016)

User19783 said:


> Never mind about the calories,
> Your stats are brilliant, 186 Max heart rate,


A year or so back I reached 192, in just making it up a hill.


----------



## Katherine (17 Oct 2016)

For the Salford Cycling Club ride from Swinton, I was meant to be offering an alternative longer route back from Quarry Bank Mill, Style, where we went on the A ride yesterday, for those who didn't want to go on the hilly ride up to Blackburn but still wanted a longer ride. But the other leader turned for home after only a few miles, feeling unwell. So at the cafe, I showed the group my new return route without any pressure to go on a longer ride home but everyone was keen to avoid the straight route back. We had left Swinton in the morning in the rain which soon became quite torrential for a while but it had stopped by the time we were going past the airport and we arrived at Quarry Bank under bright blue skies. The return went round Wilmslow, through the airport tunnels and then left through the lanes of Ashley, Rostherne and High Legh, it took a lot longer but was so much prettier and quieter. Then we went over Warbuton Bridge and back along the Cadishead Way, staying on the path for the slower riders, before getting on the Port Salford Greenway to Winton where we split up for home. Unfortuanately one of the riders was on a mountain bike and struggled to keep up from about half way home so we had to take it easy which was fine by me as I had started to feel a it uncomfortable myself, no idea why, and by the time I was nearly home was really suffering with an awful stitch and stomach cramps. My last mile home is all uphill and includes two roundabouts where I have to go all the way round to the last exit. I had to get off and walk with my bike, oh the shame, to cross the road cutting out the second roundabout because I wouldn't have been able to go round it fast enough. 48.8 miles and not up to the extra 1.2 miles for a half century!


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Oct 2016)

Two rides to report,both just commutes.

Took the week-end off cycling wise as was feeling a bit under the weather but back on the commutes yesterday.On the Trek(with new front caliper and rear mini-v's)and loaded with the weeks clothing and food it was a slow painful ride in;no energy so just plodded along,brakes are better though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/747333560

Today on the XLS and a feeling a little better but not a very nice morning with wind and rain;good test though for the Endura adrenaline race cape which passed with flying colours.

Not much better on the speed side of things but did have some headwind and I seemed to hit every red light this morning,still feeling better so onwards and upwards agin hopefully.

https://www.strava.com/activities/748257990


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Oct 2016)

postman said:


> Are they the Accrington Stanley away socks.



Nope.



colly said:


> Wow @postman. Those sock are ...........entertaining! Brave man.



They are mine actually;not brave as they are cosier than cosy things.

Came from these guys;

https://this-is-cambridge.com/


----------



## rideswithmoobs (18 Oct 2016)

Park up at staveley this morning and set off on the Garburn pass as per Pedalnorths route. It's on their website so I won't regail it here.
It was very wet and after the 10th water splash, me and water were done. A tough route on a hard tail but great fun. I won't be doing it alone again as it's not the best place to have a fall alone. A few pics I took along the way .......13.6 mile, 1800 feet ascent


----------



## Old jon (18 Oct 2016)

Out again, the short ride on Sunday only encouraged my addiction. Mind, I still intended a shorter ride, it just did not turn out that way. Twenty nine miles, starting with the pedal around Holbeck which pointed me nicely towards Crown Point Road, and its bridge over the Aire. Traffic around the soon to be opened John Lewis has become more and more lethargic this last few weeks, patience is the only way to get anywhere.

Once past that, we have Leeds’ very own version of Regent Street. One of the few times I will admit the capital has it better. Along to the end of Roseville Road, and again, London’s version of Bayswater Road really does do it better. Roundhay Road, the Oakwood Clock and Wetherby Road are fine by me, pedalling closer to the Ring Road and out of the city. Over the crest of Boot Hill, turn left at the pub to travel on to Shadwell, left again for Slaid Hill and then right to ride along Wike Ridge.



On to East Keswick, then Collingham and I had already decided to leave the village by climbing Jewitt Lane. Along to East Rigton, turn left for Thorner and Oh Dear! A dreaded deflation. So much for home early. Swapped the tube for a spare and on my way with freezing fingers, which took about three miles to thaw. Out of Thorner, up Sandhills, turn right for Skeltons, followed by Red Hall lanes and the treat of a whizzz down that hill, Oakwood again and through the tail end of town to home. And I beat the weather, plusses all round.

I joined up the dots . . .


----------



## gbb (18 Oct 2016)

Day off in lieu today, a bit blowy out there and not too much time so off for a leisurely loop of track and trail riding for the most part, alongside the Nene Valley Railway toward Wansford, over to Castor, Ferry Meadows and home.
Lots of leaves coming off now, but a bright day, a little muddy in places from recent rains, just went where my nose took me.
A few shots from alongside the old railway..


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Oct 2016)

Just a standard grind down the A10 today,bit busy and still finding it hard work at the moment.Was warmer than I thought too so had too much kit on;still helps sweat the cold off I suppose.

https://www.strava.com/activities/749258863


----------



## colly (19 Oct 2016)

Up and to ride.
Last night I thought. I know, I'll go from about the lowest spot in Leeds to the highest. So this morning I did just that.
Somewhere near the Canal Basin up to Cookridge Tower in.............er? Cookridge.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11572761


582 ft or thereabouts. I thought It would be more. It felt like more.
Pretty uneventful except for a small diversion just after Cookridge Tower. I went around Ralph Thoresby School and past the Asda supermarket. I glanced across the car park and saw .... a body. Lying on the path by the safety railings. I cut off the road and as I got closer what I thought was a body lying with one arm outstretched and the other tucked under, was in fact a couple of bags of rubbish. Excitement over.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Oct 2016)

Ouch!

Started off for a 40 miler, got to the big Egham roundabout, hit something in the road,, caused a slight wobble/swerve, straight onto a shiny metal manhole cover, and you guessed, front wheel slid away from under. I hit the deck quite hard on elbow and shoulder. various people assisted me off the road.

Shoulder hurting, long sleeve top the sleeve had ridden up and elbow bleeding

limped back home on foot and gingerly a bit by bike too along towpath

Scrapes to elbow and shoulder and minor elsewhere were given TLC by Mrs S.

Bike not fully checked but I think bar tape and shifter scraped.

My nice Castelli long sleeve has a big hole in the arm. Merino base layer probably ok when washed.
Painful moving left arm now. wll be off the bike for a few days

COuld have been worse

There is a ride waiting to be uploaded but it's only 2.5 miles


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Started off for a 40 miler, got to the big Egham roundabout, hit something in the road,, caused a slight wobble/swerve, straight onto a shiny metal manhole cover, and you guessed, front wheel slid away from under. I hit the deck quite hard on elbow and shoulder. various people assisted me off the road.
> 
> ...




Ow. Sorry to hear about you're fall.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2016)

Like for the ride, not for the mishap. Hope you are soon on the mend. Hopefully, the Castelli can be mended as well.


----------



## LincsBlue (19 Oct 2016)

Nice 25 miles in the Vale of Belvoir to get myself ready for Sunday's Caythorpe Chase. The highlight being flying past a couple of roadies although I had to give my lungs a break when I turned off at the next junction, thankfully they went a different way


----------



## Spartak (19 Oct 2016)

Nice autumnal MTB ride this morning along a few local Bridleways. 

Via Ram Hill, Frampton End, Hovers Lane, Cog Mill & Bradley Brook.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Started off for a 40 miler, got to the big Egham roundabout, hit something in the road,, caused a slight wobble/swerve, straight onto a shiny metal manhole cover, and you guessed, front wheel slid away from under. I hit the deck quite hard on elbow and shoulder. various people assisted me off the road.
> 
> ...


 
Liked, but not for the off. I presume the Runneymede roundabout?

Anyways, GWS


----------



## Stonechat (19 Oct 2016)

Yes, that roundabout.

Arm is pretty sore


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Oct 2016)

Again,like for the 2.5 miles Stonechat but not the off;as long as the bikes ok though(you have to laugh when this happens,all I could think about after my off last year was 'oh no the bike!).


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Oct 2016)

I went up to the Apache Cafe at middle Wallop today, I just missed an Apache helicopter taking off from the airfield, but I did see a Lynx taking off.

https://www.relive.cc/view/749641427



























67 miles done, a very nice day too.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Oct 2016)

@Stonechat 
Hope you're not too badly hurt. Get some of this down your neck

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/vitamins-supplements/supplements/arnica/


----------



## gavgav (19 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Started off for a 40 miler, got to the big Egham roundabout, hit something in the road,, caused a slight wobble/swerve, straight onto a shiny metal manhole cover, and you guessed, front wheel slid away from under. I hit the deck quite hard on elbow and shoulder. various people assisted me off the road.
> 
> ...


Sorry to read this. Heal soon!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Started off for a 40 miler, got to the big Egham roundabout, hit something in the road,, caused a slight wobble/swerve, straight onto a shiny metal manhole cover, and you guessed, front wheel slid away from under. I hit the deck quite hard on elbow and shoulder. various people assisted me off the road.
> 
> ...


Another like for the report rather than the off. I hope the aches and scrapes heal quickly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2016)

11.5 miles this day, around a slightly modified test run/time trial, with my new to me K2 Astral Ht 2.0. (I got rid of the Specialized Expedition, as I was able to trade it almost even for the K2. )When I got the Specialized, it was a dumpster fire, but it had, after some cleaning, de rusting, and a different fork, some value today. After winter, the K2 will get skinnier tires than the 700x38s it now has, but they'll be fine for now. With the overcast skies and pleasant weather, I thought I'd see more people out there today, but only a few folks were out riding or running. Very impressed with the K2, and I was able to ride it right after a tune up, safety check, and a set of riser bars.
63F 17C
Winds N3
Relative humidity 73%
Barometer 30.06
Overcast, with sporty hybrid.


----------



## Aravis (19 Oct 2016)

A glorious autumn day today. I had to take my daughter to Abergavenny for the start of a gold DofE trial run, so I was a bit restricted, but there was still time for a decent ride. Here's the route and profile (anticlockwise):







https://www.strava.com/activities/749670032

Because this was a bit shorter and easier than most rides I've done lately, I found myself putting a bit more into it from early on and at the end my average speed was a mile an hour less slow than usual. It's nice to know I can do this, but I think I'll try to stick to the normal 13 mph.

Ending on 104.77 miles, this is my 265th century, always assuming I can count the first 242 which pre-date my use of Garmin/Strava. They did happen, honest. The significance of 265 is that I'm now just 100 away from 365, which will represent a year's worth, a lifetime target I set myself a very long time ago.

I see evidence from Strava that a lot less cycling goes on at this time of the year than in spring, which is understandable. This season is always a priority for me; I find that some of the sweetest days can be found in September and October, and the autumn colours are brilliant so far this year, .

I copped some abuse from a motorcyclist today, which was especially disappointing as I thought he was pulling up alongside to say something nice. I didn't quite catch it, but I think his message had something to do with a cycle track. The hand gestures I did understand.

Let's forget that. This was a lovely ride.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Started off for a 40 miler, got to the big Egham roundabout, hit something in the road,, caused a slight wobble/swerve, straight onto a shiny metal manhole cover, and you guessed, front wheel slid away from under. I hit the deck quite hard on elbow and shoulder. various people assisted me off the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Oct 2016)

Nice Twenty Pence/Histon commute this morning with a bit of a tail wind and generally feeling a bit better so a good 30kmh average at mostly zone 3 so getting back to where I should be.
Roads a bit wet after last nights rain but the Schwalbe S-Ones were sure footed and it's nice to hack straight over the speed bumps in to Cottenham;plenty of time in hand this morning as I was up early for a change so went straight down Histon Road and a pootle through the city.

https://www.strava.com/activities/750262725

Stopped the Garmin at the Four Lamps roundabout and rolled through Trinity St and Kings Parade before making my way to the Espresso Cafe for coffee and toast and then the usual Mill Rd run to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/750262700/segments/18385889034

Only downer was the pouch I have on the rucksack to keep my keys and work entry fob in has bobbled the fabric on my new Isadore jersey;still my own fault and if you want things pristine don't wear them,well that's what I'm telling myself.

The jersey was perfect though,really nice fit and cosy enough with one layer underneath;actually got the clothing right today with the 3/4 Howies bibs and those stripy socks as seen previously.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2016)

Pedalled my usual Thursday loop stopping at Hatton Locks today, 56 miles, I've still got some after effects of that cold hanging around so still can't push on much yet, but I was going better as the ride went on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Oct 2016)

Got up at 5:45 when the alarm went off. No work today 

Really didn't want to go out and cycle in the dark so had a brew and started watching Breakfast on BBC, by 9 o'clock I was crawling up the wall so decided to go out for a short ride. 

Set off under cloud but it was surprisingly warm and hardly any wind. After about a mile I remembered I'd saved a 64 mile route on the Satmap so decided to load that and do the route. Couple of miles later I was off track as I just ignored the route 

After an hour or so I decided to bike up to Lutterworth, go through to Ashby Parva and then turn around and head back home and back onto the 64 mile route. I figured that this would give me an 100 miler and I'd get home around 4 and still in daylight.

It stayed cloudy all the way to the cafe stop which was on 68 miles. Sat outside the cafe in brilliant sunshine and I got the first slice of the fresh cake.

This is the view outside the cafe:






As I headed out the cafe there was a very large and dark rain cloud looming in front of me, by the time I got to Birstall the roads were ridiculously wet but I'd mnaged to avoid the rain, no mudguards on the Allez so I got pretty wet anyway. It finally rained on me with a couple of miles to go.

Had an absolutely cracking ride, stayed warm all the way around despite the rain at the end. 106 miles done in total and I took a couple more pics as well:

This years cygnets in Abbey Park now pretty much adults:






and Autumn is definitely on the way as this shared path between the canal and Cossington demonstrates:






https://www.strava.com/activities/750605430


----------



## 13 rider (20 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got up at 5:45 when the alarm went off. No work today
> 
> Really didn't want to go out and cycle in the dark so had a brew and started watching Breakfast on BBC, by 9 o'clock I was crawling up the wall so decided to go out for a short ride.
> 
> ...


How you got a loyalty card for nice pies  . I commuted pass your place of work this morning riding from our depot on ravensbridge drive to Quorn


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> How you got a loyalty card for nice pies  . I commuted pass your place of work this morning riding from our depot on ravensbridge drive to Quorn



I walked into the cafe and he said to me I bet I know which cake you want, and he was right


----------



## Alex H (20 Oct 2016)

4°C this morning when I got up, so the ride had to wait until after lunch when it was at least 10°C . Headed South this time through Rochechouart, picking up the *Voie Verte des Hauts de Tardoire *at Oradour-sur-Vayres. This ex-railway track runs for 13km between Oradour and Chalus and for the first 7km there was not a soul about. Then I caught up with 2 cyclists totally blocking the path . I patiently waited until they realised I was there and they politely moved over to let me pass. 






Whilst wending my way through central Chalus, I found this.





Apparently it's the Château de Châlus-Maulmont (the Château de Châlus-Chabrol is on the hill in the background) - I never knew there were 2! 

On the way back all was quiet, but approaching Rochechouart a lot of the oncoming traffic was flashing the traffic overtaking me. Usually this means that the Gendarmerie have a speed trap, however, in this case it turned out to be the Fire Brigade. They had coned off the Northbound lane and had two of their vehicles parked with a couple of cars. As I passed, I could see that the problem was an upturned van in the forest - the driver being strapped to a stretcher at the roadside. The sound of sirens in the distance heralded the approach of a SAMU car (normally containing a doctor).

After that bit of excitement it was back to tranquillity whilst I cycled through the backstreets of Rochechouart, trying to avoid the main road - steep hill and too narrow. 

The excitement returned however, after I had crossed the Gorre and was slowly making my way up the last hill to home. I could again hear sirens and these were approaching, but I couldn't figure out from where. I could see three cars approaching downhill and the noise appeared to be coming from them. The first was a Jaguar, the second a 4x4 and the third a Nissan Micra. As the Micra passed me, I could swear it was the one making all the noise, which was now very close indeed. Just then, 2 Gendarmes on motorcycles overtook me at some ridiculous speed with lights flashing and the sirens followed them 

Route






66km in 3 hours 807m of climb


----------



## colly (20 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4519756, member: 9609"]Through the hills to the coast





[/QUOTE]

You sure that's a tanker? Looks like an island with a lighthouse to me.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Oct 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/750841181

Another Metric ton completed today, a ride of 2 halves. First out to Winchester, then off to Beaulieu and back.




Peninsula square in Winchester.

Then on up to Morestead






Then I led a Social ride out to Beaulieu and back.

66.6 miles done, the weather held as well.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Oct 2016)

Day off work so after taking my mum food shopping oh the joy I deserve a ride . Out with the bike no plan just try and get 50 km in . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn and decide to go up Beacon hill . Slow steady climb up the beacon and the legs feel good so decide to turn ride into a hilly one .Quick descent and left at the crossroads and then right on to priory lane up the first bit quick descent then up the second climb then down Pollybotts lane which is fun then turned up Sharpley hill . The back route to Woodhouse then through the village up church hill and down to Swithland triangle left onto the climb out past Swithland woods down to the crossroads and over onto Warren hill a climb I don't really like . Nice quick drop back down Sharpley hill into Newtown Linford then swung up Markfield Lane to Markfield and out to Botcheston and a nice steady descent back to Ratby .Coming out of Ratby approaching a pinch point a lorry decides to go for the overtake I realise early he's not going to make it so brake and sure enough he's pulls in thankfully Id braked I dread to think what would have happened if I had not braked it was still to close for comfort ( email sent to company) this really put a downer on the ride . Back home via Groby and Newtown Linford . 34.6 miles in the bag at 15.7 mph with 2344ft of climbing was a lovely ride spoilt by an idiot driver


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Oct 2016)

A nice day weather wise to end the commuting week.

This morning it was cool and slighly misty out giving the countryside a nice look. I took a longer way in to avoid riding directly into the sun on the main road and got a great view from Lyth Hill as my reward for the climb.

We are well into the hedge cutting season now but to my surprise the roads where cutting was going on yesterday have been swept afterwards. I changed my route slightly when I could see that the hedges down one lane were being cut then had to shade my eyes from someone driving with his main beam on.

Nearing work I encountered a white van driver who was lost and trying to get to Upton Magna via the bridleway I use. I gave him what I thought were good directions only to see him turn the wrong way when he got to the end of the lane. Oh well.

For the trip home this evening I was tempted by the quick route home but was then put off by the traffic and after a little bit of indecision settled on a longer route which uses a lot of cycle path so is a bit more relaxed. Not much to report here apart from overtaking a teenager on a mountain bike who took it as a challenge and came flying past a few moments later only to run out of steam on the deceptive gradient. He was trailing quite a way behind when I last looked back.

23.7 miles for the day at 13.3 average.









A couple of views from Lyth Hill on the way to work.





I had time in hand so took a detour through Attingham Park which looked great with the low lying mist.....





....while the hall itself was right on the edge of a fog bank.






On the way home; the trees have taken their time this year but are now showing some autumn colours.


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2016)

I went vintage this evening for the first time in ages. I saw an abandoned Humber on my travels at the weekend and it had occurred to me I hadn't ridden my 1938 Humber "light" roadster since last August I retrieved it from under a pile of junk at the back of the shed, added some oil and went out in search of autumn colours.







Drumboe Castle (or what's left of it). Major military base until 1946, the army themselves completely destroyed it when it was decommissioned 















About 35 leisurely miles I think, enjoyed it despite being over-geared for some of the terrain and some rain and being very overcast at time and called at Lidl for some shopping and was out longer than expected so had to call the prehistoric Miller lighting system into action for the last half hour or so. It's actually a pretty decent headlamp. This bike is lovely to ride but could use some gears in my normal terrain. Memo to self - replace disintegrating front brake blocks and de-grease rim before I crash into something.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2016)

Maybe you all should be playing at bowls as the Russians go by, you know, just to unsettle them a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2016)

First proper ride on the Planet X pro Carbon i got from @Roadrider48 earlier in the week after doing a couple of commutes to work and a ride across to see my parents on it i thought i would give it some fresh air today , so swapped saddles over strapped on some lights etc etc .

Up and out by 5.20 am this morning across country to Thorpe Malsor and then along to Loddington , Lamport ,Scaldwell ,Holcot ,Moulton ,Overstome,Sywell , Mears Ashby and home .A total of 33 miles of which 25 were done under the cover of darkness so hard to relax and let the bike go but it rode well and certainly flies along just need to sort an irritating noise out which is strange as not always there and not convinced where its coming from .

A bit misty in places and too dark for many pictures but took a few , i think the horse approved of my new steed .


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 Oct 2016)

5.20am! 
I haven't left my house at that time for years.
Looks like like a good ride mate. Glad you're enjoying the bike.


----------



## gordonrgw (22 Oct 2016)

Great ride yesterday with the 11 year-old,
Arbroath->Dundee then Dundee Green Circular - partly terribly signposted and awful tracks round Kingsway past Camperdown Park!

This may sound odd, but cannot recommend highly enough the community toilet facilities at Easthaven - beautifully kept, informative and dog-walker friendly too - they supply balls and throwers!

46 miles, only downside was 11-yo's sore shoulders on the return journey..
and there's the bikes against a wall/bench..


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Oct 2016)

Early start for 3 of us on one variant of our local training loop. Passed by(just a chance encounter) with one of my favourite places to stop for tea.

Got the seat beside the radiator, didn't really want to leave but the stunning NI countryside beckoned (no pics of countryside)


----------



## gavgav (22 Oct 2016)

Out for a much needed morning ride and first thoughts on leaving the house were by gum it's ! Wished I'd put my winter gloves on really.

Headed through the estate and up the cycle paths to Heathgates, then along Whitchurch Rd and through Sundorne to the old canal path. Out onto the road at Uffington, where the sun was starting to break through the mist and fog, which made for a lovely climb up East Haughmond.

Took the fun downhill mile to Somerwood and Rodington Heath, where a group of club riders came out from the Roden turn and I managed to keep up with them for a short while before they pulled away!

Turned along the boneshaker road to Upton Magna, successful negotiating passing 3 horses and riders, and then out to Berwick wharf. Atcham Straight was busy and had 1 very close pass which annoyed me. Crossed Atcham bridge and then climbed up to Betton, before arriving home with 21.4 miles on the clock.

One other milestone today was my 5000th mile since joining Strava in August 2011


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Oct 2016)

We didn't bother getting out too early today, but when we did I'd made a little mistake (as opposed to the huge mistake that was to be discovered....). I'd put my Altura jacket on instead of my Castelli Gabba and I was a bit chilly!

Out to the top of Bourn and then through Caxton, the Gransdens and Waresley. We stopped at the garden centre. Jo got off the tandem.... 'where's the pannier?' She said. This is the pannier with spare tubes, patches, glue, multi tool, rain capes etc. We rang Thomas who looked in the garage, it was there. Amateur mistake! Now we were relying on luck.

We consoled ourselves with half a sticky bun each




We sat in the warm October sun, relaxing for 10 minutes until repetitive, annoying granny was left in charge of her grandson.





We went down to Gamlingay, turning at the church to go to Hatley, it was warm, sunny and sheltered









After a Hatley we rolled down the hill, sadly with brakes on as we were turning left for Arrington just after the steep bit. We then cycled through Wimpole park






Up Old Wimpole hill, feeling a whole lot better than I did last week! A hop and a skip up the A1198 and turn for Bourn. Jo said she was hungry so we stopped in a gateway so she could pick some blackberries. I took pictures...





Home via Toft, just over 30 miles.

Greenfinch, green woodpecker, Great Spotted Woodpecker, Buzzard, Kestrel, Sparrowhawk and Long Tailed Tit were the highlights.

https://www.strava.com/activities/752283686


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Oct 2016)

A gentle trip up the coast and back today. Lovely fresh bright morning. Initially wished I had taken the long-fingered gloves, but was fine once I got moving.

A few miles into the trip, I became aware of a group of club riders coming up behind me, going considerably faster than I was. Once they passed, I stepped up a gear, and kept up with them for about half a mile. Then I thought “I’m not really enjoying this, it’s not what I came out for today”, relaxed a bit and watched them disappear into the distance.

North for 15 miles, mainly along the coast road, with one detour inland to make the trip a wee bit less flat and to keep me off a busy section of the A78. Then stop for a coffee. “Double espresso to take away please”.... and it arrives in a proper cup. “sorry - I’ll get you one in a paper cup”. “Don’t worry about it - that one’s fine”. Took a seat on the table outside, and watch the world pass for 10 mins, then head back home.


----------



## Old jon (22 Oct 2016)

An interesting ride today, for all sorts of reasons. Not much interest in the first three miles, along the towpath to Viaduct Road, but it is a good way to miss all the traffic lights. Then the climb through Headingley to Lawnswood, and the right turn to ride past Adel church. The next left turn, onto Arthington Lane after crossing Adel dam is quite a distance away and then another leg sapping climb to the top of Black Hill Road, and that is the easy side.



A little too much farmyard on the road this morning, or maybe I was not feeling too quick anyway. Turn left at the bottom, riding along through Pool and then the road to Otley and what should have been my boring A 660 return home. Turn right in Headingley, strangely busy today, and along Kirkstall Lane for the drop to Kirkstall lights. Half way down, a loud bang, steering gone a bit yuck and a wobbly stop using the back brake only. A piece of the front wheel rim had fallen off. I was not very happy.

Another cyclist stopped, told me of the Halfords just past the lights at the bottom of the hill, which I did not know about. I was thinking it’s a long way to Woodrups, and my wallet was screaming. So, Halfords it was and amazed I was. The lad behind the counter was helpful in the extreme, told me to bring the bike in and said he had never seen a rim do that. Sold me a wheel for £30. Thirty measley pounds! Most of my working life I drove a lathe for a living, things moved on massively but even with state of the art machinery, just making the hub for thirty quid would be an achievement. Anyway, full marks to Halfords, swapped tyre, spare tube fitted and on my way I went. Twenty nine point seven miles today, and the Mavic Open Pro rim had done just over 9800 miles. I will be looking for a pair of wheels very soon indeed.

The red mark on the map is, oddly, where the rim went bang and amongst other things, I turned the Garmin off. Outside Halfords I turned it back on again. Better RTFM for the Garmin, so it can keep the two bits of ride together.


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2016)

15 miles on the turbo.I have had three spells of cold since i nipped over to Halifax for this turbo.What with visiting Edinburgh and Lancashire,i just can't get out.Even if i felt like it.I loved it this morning,just me and The Beatles-The Long and Winding Road.Best cycle bit i have bought in years.It's all set up in the conservatory,all i have to do is hop on.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Oct 2016)

Another battle to drag myself out on the bike this morning.
Eventually out just before half eight, adding arm warmers to the long sleeved compression top, short-sleeved cycling jersey, long sleeved Altura winter jersey, neck buff, helmet liner and winter bib tights that have become necessary over the last couple of weeks. Need to sort some warmer socks out for next time too - and find the merino baselayers.
Has it got colder sooner this year, or have I just got soft over the summer? 

Anyhow, a largely familiar route, but at least if I nod off the bike will know where to go...

Scholes then Barwick and down Long Lane to Garforth. Pause for a drink, then on to Aberford, up the hill to Lotherton Gates and then to Saxton, where I was passed by a friendly peleton of 10-12 riders all pushing on, so I let them get on with it.
From Saxton to Barkston Ash then Church Fenton, then the back lane to Ryther.
Left at the T-junction through Ozendyke and then Ulleskelf, before the long drag along Raw Lane back out to the A162.
Right towards Tadcaster, getting passed by a solo Wetherby Rat just before the hill, turning off at the bottom into Stutton.
Through there and the climb up Moor Lane to Garnett Lane where there was quite a bit of farm mud on the road and the back wheel lost grip a couple of times up the hill, which was "interesting".(reported via fixmystreet)
Over the A64 bridge and across the A659, passing a couple on horseback before taking a left onto Toulston Lane for the run to Bramham.
Right at the top of the village to tackle the Windmill (max speed 41.4mph  ) and on to Clifford, then the climb up Main Street and the descent back into Bramham, before the climb back up towards the A1(M) bridge, stopping just before it for a drink, a stretch, an energy bar and a couple of pics:











While I was stopped I was passed by a less cheery peleton, not one of whom said hello  and then just as I was getting back in the saddle by a family group - mum, dad and lad on a tandem with a ride along attached and daughter on her own road bike.
Over the A1(M) bridge and the climb up to fork onto Thorner Lane, through the dip and the leg sapping slight but persistent climb almost all the way to Milner Lane and the scenic run along the ridge, before the descent and climb into Thorner village (and past more horses!).
Through the village and the inevitable climb up Van Zyl Hill, where despite it being bloody hard work I managed to set a 2nd PB, which I was quite pleased with at this stage in the ride! 
Along Skeltons Lane, then Coal Road, before local roads down to home.

*38.15 miles* (61.39 km) in *2h 32m* at an average of *15.0mph*, with a respectable *1,621 ft* climbed - and a chilly average temperature of just 6.6°C 

Another entry in the half century challenge completed!
To be fair, as usual I enjoyed the ride when I got out there and apart from a brief unforecasted shower near the start of the ride it was pretty good cycling weather - grey skies early on but with the sun making an appearance eventually and only a light breeze to contend with. I just need to sort my legs out! 
Lots of cyclists of all shapes and sizes on all sorts of bikes out today too, which is always a good thing.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Oct 2016)

Another lazy ride this afternoon with the road bike still off the road.
Just ten miles pootling around the verges of town on the hybrid, down to Willian village and back, through Purwell Meadow... cycling in the Dutch style I think you might call it. Low miles, but maximum enjoyment of the environment by avoiding main roads.



Into Hitchin on the cobbles feeling like a leisurely classics rider, and on to the Half Moon pub where a mini beer festival was in full swing.




So with the Trek shackled to a firkin I had a pint. Or two.





Sometimes it's not all about the mileage, it's about the fun.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Oct 2016)

Decided to head north west today an area I don't ride very often . Out after lunch Newtown Linford up Markfield Lane out to Thornton reservoir ,Bagworth ,Nailstone , Odstone through Newton Burgoland and out to Snarestone headed back to Twycross turned through Bilstone ,Congerstone ,Carlton and round the back of Market Bosworth headed back out to Cadeby and Kirby Mallory ,Peckleton ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby ,Groby and Anstey checked the milage 41 done so decided to get the half century in so out to Thurcaston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Cropston and Anstey Just before the climb before home got passed by 2 rides decided to try and hang on up the hill they soon dropped me  they flew up the hill .Back home 51.7 miles in the bag at 17 mph according to bike computer strava has me at 16.2 and the tide taking 10 mins more not sure my auto pause is working . Lovely ride in nice conditions if a tad windy in places


----------



## Glow worm (22 Oct 2016)

I cycled back to north Norfok on Thursday night for a few days. It was pretty wet so although I normally love my night rides, that one was quite tough.

Another washout yesterday but today some sun and a ride to Wells and back for provisions.






The 'Triumphal Arch' at Holkham.






Holkham Hall. As trips to the shops go, this isn't a bad one!

Although this is also a cycle route, there did seem to be a lot of quite aggressive peds about today. I'm always incredibly careful / polite / slow on shared paths but there were a couple of folks giving me the beady eye presumably just for riding a bike. One bloke even stepped out in front of me! Odd. I just ignore them and get on with it. 

As I cycled past the enormous car park, I saw it was rammed with Audis, Beamers and Volvos and then it twigged- these are the folks who are normally trying to kill us! 






Luckily the peds only tend to waddle about no more than 50 yards or so from their cages, so it's always pretty easy to get away from it all and find some peace. Wells was lovely as always. A cracking 16 miler in total here today. 

Back home tomorrow via Kings Lynn station then train to Ely and ride back via Wicken. I'm looking forward to it already.


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2016)

Birkin Fisheries plus the BBM chain gang: https://www.strava.com/activities/752227451

A bit of speed on this one, which with a duff hip isn't always sensible. However, decent pace riding out with a good ride back and no issues. We had about 20 riders out for this group ride (one of 4 different rides / paces today).

Some of the riders with my best side closest to the camera:


----------



## Diggs (22 Oct 2016)

Sorry folk been neglecting this thread for a while. Didn't want to be too repetitive and totally forgot the glorious MTB ride in the week as I got back a bit late...
Anyway today was a ride of two halves but a glorious hurrah for (possibly?) the last run out for the summer bike.




Back of the reservoir 





Head towards the light!





Sun finally breaks through!!


----------



## hondated (22 Oct 2016)

gordonrgw said:


> Great ride yesterday with the 11 year-old,
> Arbroath->Dundee then Dundee Green Circular - partly terribly signposted and awful tracks round Kingsway past Camperdown Park!
> 
> This may sound odd, but cannot recommend highly enough the community toilet facilities at Easthaven - beautifully kept, informative and dog-walker friendly too - they supply balls and throwers!
> ...


46 miles with your 11 year old wow ! Well done to them. Paraphrasing Lilly Allan I would like to award them on behalf of all of us on CC a cyber world Gold Medal


----------



## gordonrgw (23 Oct 2016)

hondated said:


> 46 miles with your 11 year old wow ! Well done to them. Paraphrasing Lilly Allan I would like to award them on behalf of all of us on CC a cyber world Gold Medal



Thanks a lot, I'm sure he'd love that, but heck, my poor strava stats 

(we were out earlier in the week, so 60.8 miles total so far - he's keen to do another couple miles to make the 100km!)


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2016)

8.1 miles this day. Had roads and trails almost to myself. K2 doing a fine job.
61F
Winds SW13
Relative humidity 48%
Barometer 30.07
A few clouds, a fine day, shame more people weren't out digging the weather. It was groovy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Oct 2016)

A two parter for me yesterday, firstly the 'Tour de Ford' which was a 55 miler from a Local Ford dealer, with the team Sky support cars following us. We were joined by one of the Rio Olympic gold medal Hockey player and cyclists, and the women's world champion triathlete ( Alex Danson and Claire Danson )








The gold medalist is on the right ( Alex Danson) and the Triathlete is on the left ( Claire Danson), the one in the middle is a mate from a cycle club I sometimes ride with.





That's me with the customary pink socks.

I then carried on to Portsmouth for the 'Glow Ride', a ride up and down Southsea sea front, with the bikes all lit up like Christmas trees. Somehow, a couple of people still turned up with no lights at all, absolute muppets. Anyway here's the photos

















The first 55 miles were done at about an 18 mph average, the second 25 was a little slower at about 14 mph, and the last bit was done on knackered legs, I haven't got a clue on the speed.

Here's the ride.


https://www.relive.cc/view/752868969

.


----------



## LincsBlue (23 Oct 2016)

40 mile Caythorpe Chase MTB ride, managed it in 3 hours 48 which I'm quite chuffed about but crikey my calves were burning towards the end. Loved every second of it though


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Oct 2016)

For a change of scene we rode from Jo's friends house in Burwell. The drive over was bright and sunny





So from Burwell we headed in the direction of Snailwell. We ended up on the A14 flyover due to a lack of signs at a crucial point.
From Snailwell we went through the lanes to the lovely village of Chippenham, and we ended up at La Hogue farm shop









So, a cheese scone, mars bar cheesecake and a chat with the Bury Bicycle Collective, lovely ladies out on a ride.

We set of again but it was bloody cold. Jo wasn't really feeling it so we returned to Burwell via Fordham which is a more direct route.

Only 17 miles today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/753388595


----------



## bruce1530 (23 Oct 2016)

A trip up to Loch Thom today. Bright pleasant morning - at least it was at sea level!

First part of the journey was 14 miles north along the coast road (A78). There’s a reasonable cycle path alongside part of it, and at that time on a sunday morning there weren’t too many dog walkers getting in the way. It can be a bit busy when the road goes through the towns.

Uneventful and reasonably brisk stretch, virtually flat.

When I arrived at Largs, turned inland and up the Brisbane Glen moor road towards Loch Thom. The next 5 miles or so are a steady climb from sea level up to about 950 ft on single track road. I got passed by one other cyclist on that stretch, who wasn’t quite as unfit as me :-)

That was a cold stretch. The sun was low in the sky, and the road is mostly in the shaded side of the valley - and by the time I got to the top I was freezing! Hands were really quite painful, and bright red. Better gloves next time!

Normally, I think of electricity pylons as a blot on the landscape. But the ones on that route are quite a welcome sight, as they mark the summit - from there on, it’s downhill.

The next couple of miles is a descent down to about 600ft, and you reach Loch Thom. Still freezing, I turned left and headed round the loch for about a mile towards the Cornalees visitor centre.

You’re out in the middle of nowhere, moorland and lochs, and all of a sudden, you come across 2 cafes within 50 yards of each other.

The first cafe is part of the visitor centre for the country park. I’d never been i it before - it has always been shut any time I go up that way.

The second cafe is part of the fishery at the loch. I’ve been there a few times before. Very basic inside, but good coffee, reasonable selection of food (bacon roll, soup etc) and friendly staff. And they seem to always be open - as long as there are people fishing, they’ll keep the place open.

Both cafes were open. I made the mistake of going into the visitor centre - simply because I’d never been there before, and it was about 50 yards closer. Big mistake.

It was 11am, and the place had just opened. It was deserted. But they had a fancy coffee machine.... I asked the lady for a double espresso. She looked at me as if I was stupid... apparently the big fancy machine (which they mention on their website!) doesn’t work and “has hardly worked since it was installed”. They did have one of those Kenco machines that use the sachets, so I had that.

No hot food. In fact, no fresh food. The closest they had to a nice cake was a Kit-Kat or a muesli bar.

However, they did have the one thing that I craved - a radiator!

Once I warmed up, and had the coffee and Kit-Kat, I headed back on the return trip.

I hardly noticed the short climb back up to the top, even though the maps say it’s a couple of miles of road which is just as steep as the first climb. And once I got over the top, the descent was great - about 6 miles downhill.

Then another 14 miles back home - 46 in total.

As I got off the bike at home, I looked at my cycle computer, which was showing 1399 miles since I got the GT earlier this year. I had no option but to go round the block to let it roll over....


----------



## Mrs M (23 Oct 2016)

Bit overcast and nippy today but I was going out whatever the weather . Working yesterday so only day off this week. Happily, Mr M joined me.
Took the Felt roadie, (Victoria) , sadly been neglecting her for a while, and as the Pashley has been polished to within an inch of her life didn't want to get her dirty 
Went a wee bit off-road today and Victoria coped admirably  (maybe she's CX in disguise). Back wheel slipped a couple of times but managed to stay upright. 
Also tried out my padded undershorts, wow, why didn't I buy these before 
Met a couple of very enthusiastic black labs, very interested in the bikes, a one legged seagull and a cute wee pony, (ahem, no pic, as he was obviously very pleased to see us) 
Only 2 pics today as Mr M does not stop to "footer about".
Rain stayed off, apart from a few wee spits, very enjoyable ride.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2016)

Willoughby the destination 57 miles the journey. My original plan was a ride to Upper Stowe but the ride was very slow and hard, It seemed to be a lot more windy than I thought it would be. I got to Napton On The Hill, climbed Butt Hill and continued toward Priors Marston, as I got closer to the gated road I was looking at my watch and average speed and thinking at this rate I'm not going to make Upper Stowe before dinner time so took the decision to turn down the gated road recross the main road at Lower Shuckburgh and continue on to Willoughby and a stop at the Cafe on the A45. I took the scenic route back through Broadwell and Long Itchington, when I got to the Leamington road I turned left through Ryton and Wolston then into Coventry past the Speed Way and my usual route home. I'm sat here now slightly disappointed with the ride and thinking I need to do something about my fitness, I haven't been going well at all this month.
When I record a ride I use my phone and an App called My Tracks then upload to Ride With GPS, today it wasn't working very well, it showed I'd done 59 miles, my cycle computer was showing 57 miles, it had my average at 14.1 mph, my computer showed 13.3 and the GPS had my max speed at 74.8 , The computer was showing a max of 29mph, I normally start and stop the GPS a couple of streets away from home.

ridewithgps]11625869
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11625869


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2016)

Another day another ride had arrange to meet Andy at 1100 so it would be a nice relaxed ride for me as Andy is a bit slower than me .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley to Cossington to bump into Andy coming the opposite way he'd got there early and didnt want to wait as it a bit chilly . Up Humble lane and out to Ratcliffe on the Wreake where we can't across the Leicester marathon going in the opposite direction so the next couple of miles we were dodging cars trying to overtake the runners and runners all over the road . Running seems hard work there wernt many smiles .Thankfully at Thrussington we turned away from the marathon route .Frisby on the Wreake the across the A607 to the quiet lanes around Gaddesby and back across the A607 Through Rearsby towards Thrussington where we caught up the marathon broom wagon closely following the tailender that must be unnerving for the runner but to her credit she was slow and steady but didn't look that tired bearing in mind this the 12 mile mark . The next couple of miles we past runners in various states of tiredness if they all get to the end credit to them . Back to Cossington and Sileby to Andys house hes done 27 miles his longest ride for a while at 13.9 mph a good work out for him but for me it was a lovely relaxed hour and half which I really enjoyed it made a change not to be going hard which I tend to when on my own . So plotted a route home which would have been 43 miles the direct route can't do that so extended route of Barrow ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley Mountsorrel a wiggly route through the estate back to Rothley ,Cropston and Home and 50.7 miles in the bag Had a bit of everything drizzle sunshine overcast it was nice when the sun was out but a bit chilly when it was in


----------



## gordonrgw (23 Oct 2016)

gordonrgw said:


> Thanks a lot, I'm sure he'd love that, but heck, my poor strava stats
> 
> (we were out earlier in the week, so 60.8 miles total so far - he's keen to do another couple miles to make the 100km!)



and short local ride makes 111km!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2016)

Not far, but out with a few members of Wakefield Triathlon Club this morning


----------



## stearman65 (23 Oct 2016)

Thursday actually, took the trike for a test ride on the marine lake car park after the mechanic's service.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_shepherd/30399155261/in/dateposted-public/
My wife also had a ride on her Dahon folder, unfortunately not as successful as mine.

View: https://vimeo.com/188403653


----------



## colly (23 Oct 2016)

Up and out early because of things to do later in the morning. I went north into a slight wind hoping it would be at my back on the return. Fat chance.
So I made for Boroughbridge and maybe Ripon but instead I got to Walshford and decided to cut things short and get home in time to get Mrs Colly tea and breakfast in bed.  Brownie points are never wasted.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11622345


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Oct 2016)

After yesterdays half century, today was a much shorter affair as we continued Mrs ND's cycling rehabilitation. 

Up Wood Lane to Scholes, down Main Street to the Coronation Tree and then back off road onto Bog Lane and the bridleway. I think it's safe to say there has been a bit of rain. All still easily passable but the mud and puddles are definitely making an appearance now. Good fun though!











Mrs ND did really well on here and now has the confidence to keep ploughing on and not get worried if the back wheel slips a bit, then surpassed herself blasting down the descent to Cock Beck - a hill that she almost refused to ride down as being "too steep" just a few weeks ago.
Then the climb up to Manston Lane before looping round to home on road. Another big improvement is that the number of stops has dropped dramatically too.

Just under six miles in total - the average speed isn't really important, but we did climb a steady 217ft. 
All in a very enjoyable Sunday morning tootle round and we spotted a few other cyclists too.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Oct 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> After yesterdays half century, today was a much shorter affair as we continued Mrs ND's cycling rehabilitation.
> 
> Up Wood Lane to Scholes, down Main Street to the Coronation Tree and then back off road onto Bog Lane and the bridleway. I think it's safe to say there has been a bit of rain. All still easily passable but the mud and puddles are definitely making an appearance now. Good fun though!
> 
> ...


Well done Mr's ND


----------



## Oldfentiger (23 Oct 2016)

Birthday today, so sod the jobs and go for a ride.
I picked a destination not done before, well not by pedal power anyway.
Took the longish climb above Burnley up to Crown Point and the Tree Panopticon, otherwise known as the Singing Ringing Tree.







There was a good breeze up there this afternoon, but unfortunately the tree wasn't singing or ringing. Wind musta been wrong direction I guess.

https://www.strava.com/activities/753720452

26.3 miles
2383' climbed


----------



## Mrs M (23 Oct 2016)

Oldfentiger said:


> Birthday today, so sod the jobs and go for a ride.
> I picked a destination not done before, well not by pedal power anyway.
> Took the longish climb above Burnley up to Crown Point and the Tree Panopticon, otherwise known as the Singing Ringing Tree.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## booze and cake (23 Oct 2016)

Dawdled around some south London parks soaking up the sun and revelling in the glorious autumn colours.


----------



## Diggs (23 Oct 2016)

A quick blast on the MTB today as I couldn't possibly sit around in the house like the rest of the family. So as soon as the Women's Cyclocross worlds finished, I hopped on the Marin


----------



## Surlydave (23 Oct 2016)

A super autumn day for a ride through central Suffolk, with half a dozen or so
fellow members or the Ctc. 11s had at a cafe/bakery in historic Framlingham
and onto Brundish for a pub lunch. Just under 60 miles with not much climbing,
GREAT.

https://www.strava.com/athletes/8035690


----------



## Glow worm (23 Oct 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> For a change of scene we rode from Jo's friends house in Burwell. The drive over was bright and sunny
> View attachment 148905



I was just thinking, that big lime tree looks familiar, then hang on- that's my village green!


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Oct 2016)

Not had a great deal of opportunity to get out on a 'me' ride of late, it's all been commuting. Took the opportunity for a quick spin out this morning whilst the rest of the family woke up and did their hair etc....
5 degrees this morning, and the first outing for the 3/4 bibs. Cold toes too, so it's nearly winter boots time. 16 miles, turned into a glorious day that deserved a longer ride had it not been for other plans.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Oct 2016)

Glow worm said:


> I was just thinking, that big lime tree looks familiar, then hang on- that's my village green!




I wondered if we'd bump into you today..... but we didn't!


----------



## Dark46 (23 Oct 2016)

What a great start to the ride today as I couldn't even open the garage to get the bike out.

So yes yet again I was late for the ride out. Luckily I had looked at the route, and instead of going to the start I decided to shave a bit and meet them en route.

Not long after getting to where I planned I saw group approaching. I quickly tagged on the back of group after they went by. I made the group into 9 a good turnout for the beginners. The group was headed by @maltloaf .

So again it was out to the Longley loop and to Saul for coffee before heading on the return journey.


I suggested a slight change before coffee as I didnt want to stop before 10 miles.

From Epny to Saul I tucked in behind Dave W and stayed there through Saul and Frampton . We even passed someone in Sky kit thst passed us earlier lol.

When we got to Saul junction I needed a rest having recording a 16 mph average, which I've never done around there before. 

I bought a nice latte for myself and a mug of tea for @Largie003 as soon as he arrived.

While resting and drinking we were talking about the route back abd trying to avoid the Stroud half marathon. 

So it was to the A38 towards Gloucester before turning off at Castle Lane and finishing off the rest of the Longley loop.

After crossing the canal @Largie003 left us to head for home , while the rest of us headed for the Kingsway. 

In the end the ride turned out to be 22miles and averaged 15.3 mph. Which again is better than sitting onmy arse at home.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Oct 2016)

Couple of week-end rides to report.

First,Saturday was going to be a club ride but I got a message from Bob( who comes on the rides and I've done some sportives with)inviting me on a ride up to Castle Rising(Nth of Kings Lynn)with two others;so left early to join up with the others at Welney bridge.

So usual run up to Welney via Black Bank,Bates Drove and the Hundred Foot;was pretty early so had time for a pic of the fens;






Joined up with the others at Welney and off we set; nearly a couple of incidents early as some slimy, muddy roads meant some rear wheel slides but from then on nice steady progress up to Denver Sluice through Downham Mkt and Wimbotsham.
Before Watlington Michael had a puncture but only a short stop before we were off again across Tottenhill and Middleton;further on up before crossing the A's 148 and 149 before arriving at Castle Rising.

Found the Unique tea rooms for coffee and scones.

The foursome from the left;Me,Michael,Andy and Bob.






Plus Bob and Me and some rather nice scones;






Suitably refreshed(and a comfort break in one of the poshest loos I've seen in a cafe) we were off again.

The return leg started by heading down via South Wootton to Kings Lynn and through coming out at Saddlebow Road,past the speedway stadium and down past the Wiggenhalls then along the Ouse before hitting Barroway Drove and then the Salt Road before a stop to catch a rainbow;






Onward then and a blast along the Salt and Wisbech roads to Welney were Bob and Andy turned off to Manea and Michael and I headed back to Ely.

A great ride, with good company and 130kms at an average of 30kph plus two top ten cups.

https://www.strava.com/activities/752411555/

Bike was a bit dirty at the end of that though so after a mini recovery ride to the shops it got a good clean.

From this;






To this;






And a nice warm bath for me too!

Oh and a thumbs up for the new Isadore jersey which was a great fit and cosy for the chilly start without getting too hot once the pace was upped later as did the comfy DHB Aeron rain defence shorts and This Is Cambridge socks.


Today was a bit gentler ride with the better half along the river and across some droves to Reach and a pint at the Dykes End pub;






And the return journey back with a short coffee/toilet break at the Five Miles Inn at Upware for a nice steady 47kms.

https://www.strava.com/activities/753586133

So a great week-ends cycling and 10,000kms up for the year.


----------



## Glow worm (23 Oct 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> I wondered if we'd bump into you today..... but we didn't!



I was riding back from Norfolk today so was probably somewhere around King's Lynn at that point - hopefully next time, I fancy another go on the tandem!


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Oct 2016)

Glow worm said:


> I was riding back from Norfolk today so was probably somewhere around King's Lynn at that point - hopefully next time, I fancy another go on the tandem!




It's a new one since then..... clean shoes, clean pants!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2016)

After dropping some of my family members at Rushton Hall this afternoon for afternoon tea , i unpacked the Pro Carbon from the back of the car and did 2 x 12 mile loops taking in Pipewell, Wilbarston ,Desborough and back to Rushton .

Nice to ride some new roads and do some daylight miles for a change and nice to the Triangular Lodge at Rushton even if it was just over the wall .


----------



## Donger (23 Oct 2016)

44.1 hilly miles today with Kingsway CC. Six of us set out in the Chilled Intermediate Group today and seven of us came back. That's a first. We rode out through Gloucester and over to Shurdington before taking on the big climb up Leckhampton Hill and carrying on over several more Cotswold hills through Ullenwood, Cowley, Winstone, Miserden and Sheepscombe etc before our planned coffee stop in Painswick. There we met up with Chris, our route planner, who had stayed back from the Fast Group to wait for his wife Lisa who was riding in our group. At one point in the ride Lisa and I had found ourselves having to do the walk of shame on a particularly steep bit, and I'd said that if Chris was trying to kill me, could he just bring a pistol next week ..... it'd be much more humane. But, to be honest, the tough hills round here are always worth doing for the beautiful views you get from the top. Didn't take many photos today as I was busy trying to keep up with the others, but it was a beautiful ride. By the time we paused for a break outside the Butcher's Arms in Sheepscombe everyone had heavy legs.




They had one of these on the wall, which I didn't feel that far away from needing by that time:-




Another beautiful ride in cool but, to my mind, perfect weather. Almost the perfect ride. _Almost_, because of the walk of shame .... that's only the second time it has happened to me in my 74 club rides so far. We had people round last night and overdid it a bit on the Chinese food. Guess I shouldn't have helped myself to the leftovers of the chow mein and that last beer. Home and hosed, now, and I've a feeling I'm going to ache after this one.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## derrick (23 Oct 2016)

Nice 50 mile club ride Saturday, My other half had her first ride with the club for a few months, she has been doing spinning classes for a few weeks and it seems to be helping, still struggling with stamina, but it is building, she was well pleased with her ride, did a mix of Essex and Hertford, Took her up Mott Street, she did struggle but she stayed on the bike all the way to the top.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4524824, member: 21629"]Ok. Our today's ride.

@Fab Foodie for some reason thinks that cats bark.  and he tried to get in into @Hill Wimp neighbour's house.
I drank tea with milk for the first time in my life. Tastes like ... tea with milk. I can responsibly say I liked it. It was tea, wasn't it?
Then muddy someone broke into the house...that muddy someone turned into recognizable @Salty seadog few minutes later, sometimes shower does miracles 

Voila, let's go. 2 Bromptons, 1 MTB and 1 womens bike. He he, good company. Blah blah, first pub, jealous man + too talkative @Fab Foodie = ermmm ... let's blame hat. Statistics: 1 bottle of Coca Cola and a few pints of beer. Getting funny.
Second pub. Statistics: the same.
Third pub. Eheyyyy, food !!! Food. Omg, lots of food  ok, let's eat like baby using hands and making mess (that's me). Others were proper English gentlemen and lady. Statistics: 2 bottles of Coke, few pints of beer, water and something else.

Three of us happily drunk, one happily sober, nobody starving. Back home, we turned into 2 invisible ghosts and 2 visible cyclists. Blah blah again, a "must" check bushes (actually I saw nothing, Dan...almost).
Me being cheeky and got personal driver who took me home and let me out couple of steps from my house doors.  thank you!

Home, room, TV, full belly, movie, yawn ... I don't need to get up early tomorrow to go to work, muahaha (evil laugh from the depths of Ashford).[/QUOTE]

The glamour ....







A good plac for a fight ...






More beer ....






And the winner is?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4524879, member: 21629"]Eastern European immigrant vs English beef burger = me lost  half left.
I was fighting, honestly !!![/QUOTE]
It was a valiant effort! That was mighty meaty!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4524920, member: 21629"]I understand now what my cousin used to have in her mind when she used to say "that woman looks like a fly with those sunglasses on". Huuuuuge black eyes. The rest of face is ... it is. Somewhere.[/QUOTE]
Hot road action!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2016)

Night night all :-)


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4524944, member: 21629"]
View attachment 148972
[/QUOTE]
It is really nice to see pictures of you out enjoying yourself on your bike ... I was a bit worried for you when I read some of your posts a couple of months ago!


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2016)

derrick said:


> Nice 50 mile club ride Saturday, My other half had her first ride with the club for a few months, she has been doing spinning classes for a few weeks and it seems to be helping, still struggling with stamina, but it is building, she was well pleased with her ride, did a mix of Essex and Hertford, Took her up Mott Street, she did struggle but she stayed on the bike all the way to the top.




What a nice bunch of helmets!! ;-)
Took the Mrs up Mott Street .... paging Fnaar

All good stuff! Well done Mrs derrick


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Oct 2016)

Back to the commute this morning so as it's Monday the Trek mongrel will get it's weekly run out loaded with food and clothes for the week.

Needed to get to Cambridge reasonably early to get some provisions from the Little Waitrose so took the quick A10 route;not too bad and it was a bit quieter as it's half-term and mostly people were pretty sensible,couple of close-ish passes but nothing scary.

Nice steady run and the Trek is now just about sorted,just needs a front mech adjustment and she'll be reet.

https://www.strava.com/activities/754301404

Trek in commute mode;






Pic at work;






New front caliper;






And Tektro mini-v at the rear,bit close to the 'guard but not enough to stop it working;


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4524824, member: 21629"]Ok. Our today's ride.

@Fab Foodie for some reason thinks that cats bark.  and he tried to get in into @Hill Wimp neighbour's house.
I drank tea with milk for the first time in my life. Tastes like ... tea with milk. I can responsibly say I liked it. It was tea, wasn't it?
Then muddy someone broke into the house...that muddy someone turned into recognizable @Salty seadog few minutes later, sometimes shower does miracles 

Voila, let's go. 2 Bromptons, 1 MTB and 1 womens bike. He he, good company. Blah blah, first pub, jealous man + too talkative @Fab Foodie = ermmm ... let's blame hat. Statistics: 1 bottle of Coca Cola and a few pints of beer. Getting funny.
Second pub. Statistics: the same.
Third pub. Eheyyyy, food !!! Food. Omg, lots of food  ok, let's eat like baby using hands and making mess (that's me). Others were proper English gentlemen and lady. Statistics: 2 bottles of Coke, few pints of beer, water and something else.

Three of us happily drunk, one happily sober, nobody starving. Back home, we turned into 2 invisible ghosts and 2 visible cyclists. Blah blah again, a "must" check bushes (actually I saw nothing, Dan...almost).
Me being cheeky and got personal driver who took me home and let me out couple of steps from my house doors.  thank you!

Home, room, TV, full belly, movie, yawn ... I don't need to get up early tomorrow to go to work, muahaha (evil laugh from the depths of Ashford).[/QUOTE]
Glad you liked the tea it was Twinings Assam.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4525676, member: 21629"]Any ideas why I had a terrible headache in the morning ???? It was like "Oh. My. Head."[/QUOTE]
Too much coke or too much fun


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4525676, member: 21629"]Any ideas why I had a terrible headache in the morning ???? It was like "Oh. My. Head."[/QUOTE]

Dehydration possibly? Alcohol / other substance withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Oct 2016)

My ride today was here....





For Christmas Jo had bought Thomas and I a taster session. Why did I wait this long? It was bloody brilliant!

Our 16 was made up mostly of mamils, but there were a group of four 15yo lads with us. It was apparent quite soon that they were very inexperienced and that we'd have to keep an eye out. The coach running the session was trying to push them on.

We had a few more instructional laps before being let loose. I got the first bend out of the way then I went straight up the top. It was fantastic, what a sensation!
As I was easing off after about 3 laps of full beans Thomas came whooshing over the top of me in his Beano jersey.

I spent the rest of the session having 2-3 lap blasts then easing off. I had a smile as big as the Blackwall tunnel!

As part of his spiel the coach had said that accidents happen toward the end when people tire, and sure enough one of the young lads slid from the sprinters line and brought down his mate! The bike in front of me jinked around them and I knew that I was clear to pull right up out of the way. Exciting!






I want, no actually, I NEEEEED to go again. I've told Mrs Dave that she's doing it too. Maybe they have a tandem we could use.

They were setting up for the London 6 days that starts tomorrow, it attracts a certain type...


----------



## gavgav (24 Oct 2016)

A short 12.7 mile ride, after work. No wind blowing which makes such a welcome change.

Getting dark early now and next week will be fully dark evening rides, oh I hate Winter!

Out through the estate and down to Meole Village, before climbing to Nobold and then onto Radbrook and Copthorne. Red light came on, on the front light, to warn me a charge was needed and so dropped the beam a notch which meant it lasted all the way round. Really must get into the habit of charging it up more often!!

Continued through Porthill and then the Quarry park, which is a bit of a tricky route when it's dark, due to errant dogs running around on their walks and no lights until you get to the towpath for the river. It was also evident how good reflectives are, as I had no trouble picking out runners wearing their gear, but dog walkers dressed in black is a lot more difficult.

The towpath was quieter and so made good progress to castlefields and out onto the cycle paths back down to Meole. On the final stint I saw a rat when passing Shrewsbury Town football ground! We did appoint a new manager there today and there have been a few rats employed there at times, so perhaps he opened a cupboard and let a few out


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> My ride today was here....
> View attachment 149041
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant fun isn't it I've done 2 sessions at Derby and loved it


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Brilliant fun isn't it I've done 2 sessions at Derby and loved it




I've just messaged my brother in Keyworth telling him we're all off there next...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Oct 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Too much coke or too much fun


Hopefully, that would be too much _*C*_oke!


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4525676, member: 21629"]Any ideas why I had a terrible headache in the morning ???? It was like "Oh. My. Head."[/QUOTE]
Coke!
My head was fine!


----------



## Buck (24 Oct 2016)

It's been a couple of weeks since I've had a "proper" ride out as we have just been very busy with work, birthdays and other things!

My youngest got a new Frog bike for his birthday earlier this month so we went out last weekend for a short test run.
Today, as its half term, we all went out on the Trans-Pennine Trail, driving to Penistone to join the trail there.

We headed on towards Dunford Bridge which is around 6 miles on a gentle incline. Pretty slow going especially as my eldest has one speed, close to stop! A short stop and drink at Dunford Bridge - short as it wasn't too warm - then back to the start. It felt quite a bit cooler on the return as we were heading into the slight headwind.







Back at the car we persuaded the boys that 12 miles wasn't that far and we should go a little further so we headed on towards Wortley on the less scenic part of the TPT, running alongside the railway for a short while then on towards Oxspring and Thurgoland.

The boys had fun heading through the tunnel at Thurgoland before we then hit some quite muddy parts which led to quite dirty clothing and faces!






Back to the car with just over 20 miles and a couple of tired boys (and Mrs Buck!) before heading home to wash off the bikes!







https://www.relive.cc/view/754643349


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2016)

Well... After six weeks of not riding, due to doctors orders after an eye operation, I thought that waiting any longer would be pointless. At 15:00, the six weeks was up. At 20:30, I met up with five mates near Salcey Forest for a night ride around the trails there.
I wasn't planning on a long ride, 10 or 12 would be a good distance to do as an off-road pedal..





On top of the Tree Top Walk..
After the launch back down the ramp to the tree tops, we were back on the trails to the main road. It was at this point that I heard a coyote howling in the woods. One of the chaps said it was an owl.. Nah.. It was definitely a coyote... 
Still, we survived the encounter. 






And halfway round. Sadly, the cafe was closed 

Never mind, we had cake back at the car when we finished.

A lovely 14 miles to get me back into the saddle.

https://www.strava.com/activities/754937248


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Oct 2016)

Another day,another commute.

Nice run in today though down a pretty quiet 20 pence rd to Cottenham and then a bit busier to Impington and Histon where a small white van cut me up but hey ho let it pass and carry on.

Gave it some berries over the bridge at Histon and then a smooth roll via Kings Hedges and Chesterton to the little 'trose(again!)and then Mill Road to an also quiet work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/755191674


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2016)

And here's a vid of a bit of the ride around Salcey Forest last night..


----------



## Oldfentiger (25 Oct 2016)

Down the hill and back up again to buy some milk from the local shop.
Only 3.7 miles, but in doing so reached a milestone for this year.

1,678 miles
Elevation gain *100,249'* 

https://www.strava.com/activities/755359930

I'm sure there are those amongst us who do lots more than that, but it's a big deal for me


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2016)

I had planned today as a Imperial century ride . Up this morning early to be out at first light really misty this morning so lights fitted and out the door at 0800 . Out to Quorn at a nice steady pace the only problem was my glasses were misting up on the inside I was having to stop every mile to clean my glasses never getting anywhere at this rate so decided to put my glasses in my back pocket and ride without my eye sight not that bad and I could see better without them rather then misted up .Out round Charnwood forest and out to Kegworth mist now is patchy one minute clear and sunny the next misty . Through Kegworth , Kingston ,Gotham ,East Leake , Willoughby ,Old Dalby ,Nether Broughton then drops into the Vale of Belvoir . Hickling ,Kinoulton ,Cropwell Bishop ,Tithby ,Barnstone ,Grandy ,Sutton ,Redmile ,Plunger and then the cafe came into sight . Dove Cottage was really busy nice coffee and cake . Checked the milage and 75 down and 25 miles from home . Set off with suddenly leaden legs and the prospect of Stathern hill in a mile . Ground my way to the top and got a pr on strava them dropped into Wycomb ,Scalford ,Wartnaby ,Saxelby dropped into Asfordby then along the Wreake valley and amazingly my legs still feel good . Cossington and Rothley where the odometer went into triple figures  . Cropston and into Anstey just before my last hill there was a female rider stopped at the side of the road I asked you ok and she said no my chain come off . Stopped to help out and chatting away she asks have you been far . She was quite surprised with the answer . One last drag up the hill and 105 miles in the bag at 16.2 mph really happy with that . Got my clothing wrong this morning shorts and fingerless mitts I was properly cold this morning at one stage I really considered bailing after an hour but thankfully the sun came out at the right moment and slowly it warmed up and the last couple of hours were glorious


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2016)

Short ride for me this afternoon, I was waiting in for the Parcel Force man, he arrived about half one and by two I was in my kit on my bike and away. A short direct ride to Hoar Park. When I got there the Cafe was closed, they'd had a kitchen fire, but the sweet shop was serving coffee and cake. I meandered my way back home, through the Arley's, Fillongley and onto Maxstoke, then picked up one of my regular routes home, past the forest Of Arden hotel, left into Kinwalsey Lane across the Meriden road and down Harvest Hill lane, not one of my favourite lanes but mostly downhill Coventry bound, down Washbrook lane and into the Allesley area of Coventry and on to home. A nice little 30 miler.


----------



## AnneW (25 Oct 2016)

I've not been on my bike for ages - a serious of niggling injuries. A torn calf muscle caused by I know not what (that was painful!), strange walking gait to allow for the calf caused my left knee (which is always dodgy) to suffer. More weeks of limping until that healed and then an in growing tow nail turned nasty on me.....

Anyhow..... touching wood and grabbing a rabbit's foot I appear to be back on form. I had a hospital appointment today, only 3.5 miles each way but the sheer pleasure of riding there and back is indescribable 

No pictures - not sure Collyhurst, Newton Heath and the surrounding areas are that picturesque - but good to back on two wheels


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Oct 2016)

Still struggling to get a decent 'me' ride in, today ended up as a 4.5 mile visit to the doctor and shops for medication. On the plus side the Roubaix build has started, on of the 'pleasures' of buying used means finding little bits to finish off, todays mission was a cassette spacer which was nicely sorted by Bikes & Buddies in Chertsey.
Mission for the rest of the week is a set of Specialized ICR stops, which they never made as a spare for the SL4 frame. Spoke to the Spesh shop in Ruislip who said bring the frame in and we'll find some from the workshop to fit, so off there later in the week.
Back on the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Diggs (25 Oct 2016)

Today I headed off for a bit of a ride along the estuary from Southend taking in Shoebury then up to Hadleigh, having my first proper run round the milder bits of the Olympic course. Finally back to Southend for a well earned portion of chips


----------



## booze and cake (25 Oct 2016)

Short ride around some previously unexplored south London parts.
Paperbark Maple in Ruskin Park



The park also had Mendelssohn's Sundial



http://friendsofruskinpark.org.uk/?page_id=1871
and this awesome bench, a bit tatty now unfortunately, the new yam table, an African picnic bench. This is just better than normal benches in every way, more of this sort of thing.






when leaving the park I came across this



which is part of this, brightens up an otherwise dank railway bridge no end.



Some more south London jungle


----------



## gavgav (25 Oct 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Well... After six weeks of not riding, due to doctors orders after an eye operation, I thought that waiting any longer would be pointless. At 15:00, the six weeks was up. At 20:30, I met up with five mates near Salcey Forest for a night ride around the trails there.
> I wasn't planning on a long ride, 10 or 12 would be a good distance to do as an off-road pedal..
> 
> View attachment 149113
> ...


Good to read that you are back on the bike @PeteXXX


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Oct 2016)

Another day another commute.

A bit damp and misty so down the 20 pence again but this time turned off at Cottenham and down through Landbeach and over the crawlung A10 in to Waterbeach and then on in to Cambridge through Fen Ditton.

Heart not really in it today so just cruised in;way work is dunno how much longer I'll be doing these commutes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/756186880


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2016)

gavgav said:


> Good to read that you are back on the bike @PeteXXX


Thanks... It's been a long 6 weeks!


----------



## PatrickPending (26 Oct 2016)

My ride Sunday....Longest ride since having a broken hip and right humerus (may 7th) - so getting better! Blaby- Ashby Magna - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby (a few loops round there) - Claybrooke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Dunton Bassett - Gilmorton - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Felt ok - even managed the short climb up to Ullesthorpe without any twinge of pain. Hoping I can get a 100K ride in before the new year!

Ok it rained a bit and no sunshine but was ace to be out and about . Photo on road from Ashby Parva to Dunton Bassett.....


----------



## derrick (26 Oct 2016)

Lovely Autumnal morning ride with two friends. 46 miles mostly nice country lanes. we where all on the clock had to be 12-30. All went well, it was a new route we where fine tuning, a couple of wrong turns but never to far of course.
https://www.strava.com/activities/756351397


----------



## Donger (26 Oct 2016)

How much longer can this lovely Autumn weather last? Just in case it changes any time soon I headed off out mid afternoon in glorious sunshine for a gentle bimble down the lanes to Arlingham and back. I ditched the lycra for this ride and wore my baggy shorts and my warmest long-sleeved shirt, and it was probably the right decision as it was cooler than it looked, and quite blustery out there.

Straight into a headwind all the way to Arlingham, the situation called for a middle chain ring, high cadence approach. Once there, I turned the bike around and immediately benefited from a helpful tail wind for most of the rest of the ride, back in the big ring. Instead of doing a straight return home, I reckoned I had just enough time before sunset to throw in a loop from Frampton to Whitminster and back. After that it was time to sprint like mad to get home before lights-on time.

30.3 miles of impromptu but very enjoyable cycling done. Loved it. The low sun at this time of year shows everything in a slightly different perspective and sort of refreshes the views everywhere, making it feel like a completely different ride. Even the leftover stalks in the fields look quite striking in that light, and the Severn was glistening. Only met three other cyclists, one of whom I ride along chatting with from time to time, but I didn't recognise him until just after we had crossed paths. He's the only black guy I ever see on a bike around there, but with the low sun in my eyes, I was even struggling to see the road ahead of me at the time. Sorry Rohan ... wasn't blanking you!

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Glow worm (26 Oct 2016)

A lovely 13 miler here after work. I've realised this is the last week of the year for post work rides in the daylight.

Headed off up to Burwell Fen hoping to see the first short eared owls of the winter and wasn't disappointed with 4 showing beautifully in the late afternoon sun, hunting prey. Good to see them again.

Then off to nearby Tubney Fen to wait to for the starlings to come into roost in the reeds. A remarkably late swallow flew over as I arrived. Pretty soon, thousands of starlings turned up. Amazing to be among them as they come in. 

















A sparrowhawk was having a right old go but with no luck, though it made the starlings panic somewhat. Must have been quite dispiriting for it to roar through thousands of dinners and not manage to eat a thing!

A beautiful evening and superb ride out here in the flatlands today.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Oct 2016)

Rode to work late morning in daylight, which wasn't hugely exciting. Found a nice 105 equipped Ribble in the bike shed, not locked up in any way, so hope for the owners sake it was there at hometime.
Rode home in the dark, which was equally unexciting.
On the plus side, saved another £2.50 in diesel by cycling, so must be about £600 saved so far in the past year


----------



## Stonechat (27 Oct 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Still struggling to get a decent 'me' ride in, today ended up as a 4.5 mile visit to the doctor and shops for medication. On the plus side the Roubaix build has started, on of the 'pleasures' of buying used means finding little bits to finish off, todays mission was a cassette spacer which was nicely sorted by Bikes & Buddies in Chertsey.
> Mission for the rest of the week is a set of Specialized ICR stops, which they never made as a spare for the SL4 frame. Spoke to the Spesh shop in Ruislip who said bring the frame in and we'll find some from the workshop to fit, so off there later in the week.
> Back on the commute tomorrow.


I was thinking about the Spesh Roubaix. Current thoughts are for a Titanium frame. All on hold at the moment, just managed a turbo session, but need to recover. May have to see the Dr.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Oct 2016)

Glow worm said:


> A lovely 13 miler here after work. I've realised this is the last week of the year for post work rides in the daylight.
> 
> Headed off up to Burwell Fen hoping to see the first short eared owls of the winter and wasn't disappointed with 4 showing beautifully in the late afternoon sun, hunting prey. Good to see them again.
> 
> ...



There were still some Swallows about when we were out Sunday at Upware,also saw some out Welney way Saturday;suppose it's not been cold enough for them to go yet?


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Oct 2016)

Did a different commute today and headed out to Soham and then in to Cambridge via Burwell and the Swaffhams;bit tougher with the wind but a good Zone 3 workout I suppose.

Still not as quiet as I thought it would be but not a bad commute and no mist either.

https://www.strava.com/activities/757181227

Might throw a skive this afternoon and leave early to ride home(usually get the train),then it may be a ride with the other half tomorrow(if not then Sunday) and club ride Saturday which should nearly bring up the total for this months Strava distance challenge.


----------



## Katherine (27 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4528716, member: 9609"]what does that mean ?[/QUOTE]

Probably :

"We were all on the clock and had to be home by 12.30."


----------



## Old jon (27 Oct 2016)

Oh dear me! I accidentally bought, nope, I bought some super aero ( used to be a chocolate bar ) wheels to replace the old ones. I think it is an understandable mistake, one Halfords wheel cost £30, two Shimanos cost £150. With a two year guarantee.






I also bought a chain, cassette, couple of tyres and four tubes, the wheels came with skewers said the website. What it did not tell me is that they came with rimtapes and also the fitted freehub. I wanted to listen to the freehub, so I reckoned one of the Leeds bike shops could have my money for that. Some freehubs I have heard are terribly loud. The new inner tubes I bought with 40mm long valves, assuming I was buying wheels with ordinary rims. They only just poked through far enough.

Today’s ride, at last. I decided on the flatter sort of ride for today, just in case. Everything stayed together, inflated, rotated, sigh of relief. Holbeck, Hunslet, John O’ Gaunts and Woodlesford, down the hill past the station, the road at the T junction was deep in autumn leaves. The joy of the changing seasons. Across canal and river Aire, climb up to and through Swillington. The drop to the Garforth roundabout was a bit a bit breezy, turn right there and climb the cliff, with a most welcome tailwind. Straight through Peckfield Bar and along the ( quiet ) A 63 to the Micklefield turn off, then through there and the right turn for Lotherton. Today I was going into the grounds, to renew my season ticket, until I saw the queue of traffic. Half term. OK, turn left for Aberford and squiggle to Barwick in Elmet.



Scholes, along to the A 64 and turn left, in a few hundred yards turn right onto Thorner Lane, ditto left onto Skeltons Lane and straight on Red Hall Lane for the A 58. The mad grinning gallop down Boot Hill follows and then wend my way past the Oakwood Clock and past Quarry Hill and home. 31.6 miles for the ride. Pretty good really.
The map. I wonder if there is a live one, to show the queue at Lotherton?


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2016)

A shorter version of my Hatton loop this morning. I was sorting out internet connections first thing so I was late out and decided on a fairly direct route to Hatton. Out of Coventry through Tile Hill to Balsall Common then picked up the main road past the Honiley Boot towards Shrewley then left on the roundabout to Hatton. I did my usual route back past Hatton Country World then right and through Lowsonford to pick up the route used on the Guy Salmon Ride, when I had crossed the main road in Chadwick End I took the first left towards the Balsall Common road, right through Temple Balsall to Balsall Common into Coventry through Tile Hill and across the city to home. 44 miles on an autumn day, the tree's are turning to some lovely autumn colours now, dry day, slightly breezy but a lovely day to be out on your bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2016)

I decided to do the longer commute in today and to use the Raleigh for it as the weather was dry if a little overcast and gloomy.

It was quite a pleasant trip in with only a set of roadworks where the lights changed against me just as I got to them and a couple of motorists making heavy weather of passing each other down a lane to report.

Work was the same old, same old. I started on the stock-take today and have discovered an error which appears to have been missed every year since 2002 . Unfortunately that also includes the last two years I've done it.

The ride home was into a bit of a headwind but I still managed a reasonable pace (the pleasures of using one of the better bikes). I felt a bit smug filtering past an unexpected traffic queue by Attingham Park then had a pretty clear run the rest of the way home.

27.25 miles for the round trip at 14.5 mph average. No photos today as I was concentrating on .


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Oct 2016)

Bored at work had some accumulated hours so used them to bunk off a bit early and ride home.

Took advantage of the tailwind to have an easier ride and kept my heart rate in zone 2(well apart from the one 'climb'),so a nice chilled out ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/757559971


----------



## hondated (27 Oct 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Rode to work late morning in daylight, which wasn't hugely exciting. Found a nice 105 equipped Ribble in the bike shed, not locked up in any way, so hope for the owners sake it was there at hometime.
> Rode home in the dark, which was equally unexciting.
> On the plus side, saved another £2.50 in diesel by cycling, so must be about £600 saved so far in the past year


CB I understand what you are saying but what I loved about it when I was working was the smugness I felt having done it whilst others had sat in traffic in their tin boxes. It was also great when I got back home knowing I had done my exercise for the day.
Blimey beginning to feel like its a pity I have retired, that cannot be good. Can it !


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Oct 2016)

hondated said:


> CB I understand what you are saying but what I loved about it when I was working was the smugness I felt having done it whilst others had sat in traffic in their tin boxes. It was also great when I got back home knowing I had done my exercise for the day.
> Blimey beginning to feel like its a pity I have retired, that cannot be good. Can it !



I felt smug tonight Away early and the traffic was dreadful. The feeling of going faster than cars in a 50 mph limit


----------



## gbb (27 Oct 2016)

Just 19 miles but in my first full year back in cycling, I'll happily take that. Mojo is still hard to find but despite that, I always (well nearly always) enjoy it immensely. 
It's going to be interesting seeing how many miles I managed this year, it's going to be a huge leap compared to maybe 100 miles cycled TOTAL in the previous two years.


----------



## Glow worm (27 Oct 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> There were still some Swallows about when we were out Sunday at Upware,also saw some out Welney way Saturday;suppose it's not been cold enough for them to go yet?



Yep I reckon you're right. Probably some of the late broods on their way now. It does seem like they are cutting it a bit fine though!


----------



## Aravis (27 Oct 2016)

I haven't done a pair of back-to-back centuries since 1991. Today was intended to be part one...

There's plenty of scope on either side of the lower Severn to visit roads I haven't seen for a while (or at all), and I came up with this (anticlockwise):






https://www.strava.com/activities/757550734 

For once I managed a couple of photos. This is the old railway bridge at Monmouth, and some glorious colours even on such a sombre day, viewed from the Trellech Road:






And a look back across the Severn (just visible) after having just crossed back into England:






One curiosity: for the first time I managed to exceed 100 on Strava's "Estimated Avg Power" rating (whatever it means) which was pleasing. The Trellech climb must have helped, although it was definitely much easier last time I did it - many years ago.

I don't normally enjoy descents but I have to say the final approach to Chepstow was fantastic. Smooth tarmac, swooping downhill sections with brief respites to keep everything nicely under control - loved it!

I have official clearance for tomorrow so unless I wake up feeling like death I'll go for it. Heading up towards Worcester and over to Tenbury Wells.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Oct 2016)

A short one up to London today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-4109-B4D6-909533FC2A51?hl=en-GB&v=1477669374





Selfridges, I asked, they don't.





Wellington, Beef or Boots, I dunno.






A tramp sleeping on a monument ( I think)






A room with a view ( of the Shard).

85 odd miles, fun ride.



Now for beer and pies


----------



## Donger (28 Oct 2016)

Aravis said:


> I haven't done a pair of back-to-back centuries since 1991. Today was intended to be part one...
> 
> There's plenty of scope on either side of the lower Severn to visit roads I haven't seen for a while (or at all), and I came up with this (anticlockwise):
> ........ I don't normally enjoy descents but I have to say the final approach to Chepstow was fantastic. Smooth tarmac, swooping downhill sections with brief respites to keep everything nicely under control - loved it!



So was that Monmouth at the 44 mile mark (the 600 foot climb)? I just love that descent into Monmouth. I think I might have also done Trellech .... certainly somewhere in that direction, but I haven't yet done Monmouth to Chepstow along the Wye. I'm planning to do a similar route to yours but cutting out Trellech and doing the Wye instead. How was the road from Lydney to Coleford? Looks steep on the graph.


----------



## sbird (28 Oct 2016)

Not a major ride but a trip out at lunchtime from work to the City (yep, London).

I'm riding east along the East-West Cycle Superhighway (which just has to be re-named to something simpler) when I get to the lights to cross over to the other side of the Blackfriars Underpass. The segregated vehicle traffic is pretty heavy and, as happens sometimes, when our cycle lights turn green there's a car blocking our path.

I cross over and weave round the vehicle and, using hand illustrations, demonstrate to the driver that perhaps that's not the best place to be. He's not happy and let's me know so.

Further along I get to the lights at the junction of Puddle Dock (I think). I wait a long time for the lights to turn green; the wait is so long that my new found friend re-appears alongside me on the road. So desparate he is to give me a piece of his mind that he drives into the back of the stationary Land Rover in his lane. And when he and the other driver get out to discuss said incident he keeps pointing and yelling at me as if it's my fault.

Our cycle traffic lights turn green, I ride away and wallow in the overwhelming feeling of schadenfreude.


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2016)

If only I had got weather like today during some of my tours in so called summer. Visited the stone ringfort of Grianán of Aileach today, my first ever visit even though it's not terribly far from where I live. Last mile or involved a tough climb to the top but the views are worth it. 70 odd miles all told but I did get slight;y lost. Strange to be able to see your destination on top of a huge hill but not able to work out which of the maze of roads actually goes there...


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Oct 2016)

Quick nip over to Littleport and back to check out a bike for the other half at a local charity shop and ended up buying a grubby but basically ok Giant/Liv Escape 2 for £40;






https://www.strava.com/activities/758393320

So Saturday afternoon will be spent sorting it out after the club ride and we go to pick it up.


----------



## Aravis (28 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> So was that Monmouth at the 44 mile mark (the 600 foot climb)? I just love that descent into Monmouth. I think I might have also done Trellech .... certainly somewhere in that direction, but I haven't yet done Monmouth to Chepstow along the Wye. I'm planning to do a similar route to yours but cutting out Trellech and doing the Wye instead. How was the road from Lydney to Coleford? Looks steep on the graph.


There are several routes from Lydney to Coleford. The one I did yesterday is the easiest by road I think, and is never really steep, but there is an alternative along the old railway from Parkend up the same valley which may be easier because it's more consistent and doesn't go as high. If you carry on from Parkend past Cannop Pools and then turn left for Coleford you give yourself a much more serious challenge!

One feature of the Forest is that there are always several routes between any two places and none of them are ever straight. It often feels like navigating along the rings of an onion. I lived in Lydney for 15 years so I know it pretty well.

I not sure I did the descent to Monmouth you're thinking of. I went via Clearwell and Newland, not the A road from Staunton, reaching the Wye about three miles below Monmouth. They're both good.

Did you notice my diversion from the A48 via Awre? Well worth knowing - it cuts out a really horrible hill and is very pleasant. The only trouble yesterday was that someone seemed to have painted about half a mile of road with a film of wet mud. You can't legislate for everything!

The Wye valley road from Chepstow to Monmouth was part of my staple diet when I lived in Bristol, but it doesn't fit quite so well from Gloucester. There have been closures recently (repairing subsidence) between Tintern and Chepstow. I think they may be finished for now, but it's worth checking if you want to go that way.

I managed the second century today - 115 miles to add to yesterday's 118. Needless to say I'm pretty pleased, but too tired to do a proper report today!


----------



## Aravis (29 Oct 2016)

Yesterday's ride, the second century, shown below:






https://www.strava.com/activities/758442225

An easy start up to Worcester, then across the hills to Tenbury Wells, continuing to Mortimer's Cross, then back along the standard route towards Gloucester. A diversion at the end to explore the Rodley peninsula by the river Severn, so close to home, by-passed hundreds of times but never previously visited.

I can't rival the superb photographs posted recently, but the colours were every bit as exceptional, especially when the sun came out. One picture:






Ham Bridge over the river Teme, halfway between Worcester and Tenbury on the B4204. I paused here briefly for a Mars bar (or rather an Asda own brand equivalent) in readiness for the day's big climb. I think that for the first time this year I thoroughly enjoyed a significant climb. It starts at a sensible gradient, steepens in the middle and then proceeds to the top with no nasty surprises or dirty tricks. The descent a few miles later is similar but much steeper (20%) in the middle; out of my comfort zone both ways but at least it was over quickly!

Maybe I should be trying a 20%er or two, as I am carrying about 2½ stone less weight than a year ago. This is despite the most liberal interpretation imaginable of a type II diabetic diet. It's better than it was, doctor.

These two days I've been trialling an Edge 520 - possibly not the ideal feature set for my needs but some of the reviews suggest it's more reliable than the 810 and it's definitely a lot cheaper than the 820 and 1000. Running it side by side with the Edge 200 it's looking good so far. But when I was overtaken by a guy with four full panniers and a blond plait which Laura Trott would have been proud of, I felt distinctly over-dressed with two Garmins on my bars.

Long may this autumn continue.


----------



## Old jon (29 Oct 2016)

Just thirty miles today, and fifty four yards if I have to be accurate. And if the Garmin is also correct. Ah, who cares, an enjoyable ride it was. Dry, more or less breeze free and a little warmer than I expected. Not a lot else, I have ridden this route both clockwise and anti quite a few times and of course it is different every time.

Weekends are rush hour free, and I was out of the house before nine. I know, a lot of folk are out even earlier, retirement has its little blessings. Trundle through a silent Holbeck for the usual “get the legs moving” mile or so, Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road and across the river, past the bus station and turn right at the bottom of Eastgate. That roundabout used to have a petrol station on it. Old man’s reminiscence, not sorry. By the end of Regent Street the road begins to rise a little, and by the time I reached the clock at Oakwood I was feeling it more. Boot Hill was a bit more breathless than usual, it was good to crest that and turn right for the three lanes to Thorner and a bit of easier breathing. Of course, Church Hill has the lungs gasping again, and there was a fair sized carpet of apples to negotiate at the bottom.



On to Bramham, turn left before the flyover and take West Woods Road to the Wetherby roundabout, turn left for an unadventurous pedal along the A 58 which joined up the circle at Red Hall Lane followed by a repeat of Boot Hill ( more fun down hill ), Oakwood Clock and the three Rs back to Crown Point Bridge. Good sort of tired.

At school, drawing maps was a pain. Wish I had had a garmin . . .


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Oct 2016)

Shorts at the end of October, perfect!

Down to Toft and along to Kingston, field maples golden, dogwood purple black.
From Haslingfield we went to Newton and then Thriplow. We saw a lovely small herd of small cows, Dexters to be precise. Some Dun, some black.
Jo wanted to stop to take a picture of the Viburnum opulus





Down to Foxton and then a couple of hundred yards on the A10. It took a couple of hundred years for a gap in the north bound traffic!

In Barrington the trees were turning





In Orwell the front tyre turned to custard. We stopped and I stuck a bit of air in. It was enough to get us to Wimpole, for the third weekend on the trot. We shared a sausage roll and a bit of cake. By the time we were done the tyre was totally flat.
Off with the wheel and bung a new tube in, sorted.
On the way down the drive I couldn't resist stopping and taking a pic of this cutie






An Irish Moiled calf. Dad is in the back ground.






Here's auntie Doris. 

So the 10 or so miles home was done on a slightly spongy front tyre, at about 40 psi. Fine on the straight, sketchy on a bend!

34 miles in all. A good day!

https://www.strava.com/activities/759288320#kudos


----------



## 13 rider (29 Oct 2016)

Another ride with mate Andy arranged for this morning out at 0815 in very light drizzle . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley got to meeting point first checked my phone and realised strava wasn't recording .Messed about with phone as it wasn't getting a GPS signal by the time Andy arrived Id sorted the phone cant beat turning it off and on . So off at a relaxed pace for me through Swithland back to Cropston around the back of Bradgate park Woodhouse ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel where we got pasted by a guy on a hybrid who seemed to be really trying had to resist the temptation to chase him down as Andy wouldn't keep up . Through Mountsorrel and coming in to Rothley we were catching hybrid guy up the incline so a quick acceleration and I passed him before the lights. He went straight on and we turned left took Andy a while to catch me and I apologised for leaving him he just laughed at my silly racing . Into to Sileby dropped Andy off at his home another 21 miles in the bag at 14.4 mph for him. So now an extended ride home shall I do 50 km or 50m that will be 50 miles then .Walton on the wolds ,Stanford on Soar past the road closed sign as @tallliman had assured me the bridge was open climbed up to the bridge to see a builders fence completely across the road @tallliman may have been cursed at this point until I noticed the pedestrian sign and the temporary footbridge test of bike skills negotiating the corners on the ramps but made it over . Through Normanton and Zouch and across the A6 to Long Whatton ,Diesworth ,Belton and Shepshed long drag along Charley road to Old John and down into Newtown Linford One quick loop in Newtown to ensure the 50 and home . 51.05 miles in the bag to make this month my biggest to date at 650 miles with another ride tomorrow still nice and mild if overcast and a bit drizzle of


----------



## tallliman (29 Oct 2016)

@13 rider, Yeah it's down to annoying temporary bridges for both of em now....well lit at night though


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2016)

Bit of a fettling ride. I transfered equipment from one frame to another during the week. The old frame :





which I have used since, ..........well, ages, 10 years at least, is now hanging where my 'new' frame was last weekend.
The 'new' frame
:


which has been gathering dust is smaller (I thought too small) and a good bit lighter. It seems to fit OK but I do get a tiny bit of toe overlap.

So a steady ride to see what needs adjusting. Not much really, a bit of triming of the rear derallieur and maybe the seat post up a tad and it will be OK I think. A longer ride will see if it causes any aches and pains.
So my first ride on a geared bike for a long while. It felt odd. Ok on the flat but climbing a couple of hills I realised that I am dragging my trailing leg up slowly.
On fixed it just gets pushed up. I never had that before when I was on geared so I suppose it's a bad habit I've developed. It didn't feel any easier than on fixed, quite the opposite.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11704658


I'll so the same route on fixed shortly and see how it compares.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Oct 2016)

This happened and rain didn't.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Oct 2016)

Good club ride with two big groups and a nice steady moderates ride to the River Tea Rooms in St Ives via Earith and Somersham with the outside seating taken over;






Return was via Fenstanton and Swavesey,then a short drag up the busway to Westwick and then Tottenham and Wilburton.


https://www.strava.com/activities/759486126

A good 75k and now nearly 10,500 for the year, plus only 46k to do to finish this months Strada distance challenge.


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2016)

Old jon said:


> Oh dear me! I accidentally bought, nope, I bought some super aero ( used to be a chocolate bar ) wheels to replace the old ones. I think it is an understandable mistake, one Halfords wheel cost £30, two Shimanos cost £150. With a two year guarantee.
> 
> View attachment 149302
> 
> ...


 

One of these days our paths will cross.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Oct 2016)

@Elybazza61 

Tottenham is a big diversion....


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Oct 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/759485774/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1477757444

I ride home after last night's meet.

Starting at Piccadilly Circus. It's a crappy circus, there's no lions or clowns.












Chelsea Hospital.

Hampton Court.






A nice ride, slightly bolloxed by the (unforecast) rain, but not bad.


----------



## Gareth C (29 Oct 2016)

One of my targets for the summer had been the two-day excursion between Reeth and Horton-in-Ribblesdale in the Yorkshire Dales. As the year pushes on, it might not happen, so today I did a “lite” version: from Semer Water in Wensleydale, over Kidstones and down to Buckden, then along Langstrothdale Chase before climbing up the road towards Hawes, and finishing off-road along Cam High Road.

The weather was still, grey, and the 10°C felt warm.





_Monster road climb away from Semer Water to get up to the by-way across to Kidstones._




_Taking a breather on the by-way._
The ride across to Kidstones was shrouded in fog and drizzle, but I’m sure would be beautiful on a nice day. Descending to the road, I passed a couple of cyclists trying themselves out on the Cote de Kidstones Moor from the Tour de France. My route was down the bridleway to Buckden on slippery limestone.





_Lunch stop in Hubberholme. The welcome and the pie were amazing!_
After lunch, the next section was a fair amount of road-riding, and a big climb. Not the best on a full-suspension bike. However, there was plenty of time, so I just took it easy and went to my own schedule.





_The photos don’t do justice to the amazing autumn colours._
Along the stream I decided to take a break for some chocolate brownie from the bag. On a summers day you could spend hours here…





_Idyllic stream-side picnic spot._
At Beckermonds it was time to head upwards and follow the signposts to Hawes, back in Wensleydale.





_The road to Hawes._
Before long, I was back in the mist, and only the GPS showed me the climb was not endless. I didn’t even stop at the viewpoint shown on the OS map: there was only grey cloud and drizzle to see. A short climb to the top of the hill, a fast descent with a careful eye on the map and then it was time to go off-road rather than follow the tarmac to Hawes. Cam High Road is an old Roman road, and now a by-way. It makes for interesting riding, with some (relatively tame) bedrock exposed.

Out of the mist came a convoy of 4x4s, giving me the opportunity for a rest! One of the drivers congratulates me for being out on the hill, climbing up such terrain.

Before long, the by-way starts to level off and head downwards. This becomes one of the best bits of the day: fast-and-furious with plenty of bedrock, small boulders and plenty of slippery stones. Letting the bike do its thing seems the best route to success. When my arms and legs are about to give in due to their protracted pummelling, I hit the tarmac crossing the track, and it’s time for a short uphill, before the steep tarmac descent back to Semer Water and the car.

Hard work, not the best weather to appreciate the dales, but great food and a feeling of satisfaction at a hard ride completed.






About these ads


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2016)

Back to Birkin today, with an extra loop: https://www.relive.cc/view/759153323

A bit drizzly and I spent a lot of time pulling along a rider who'd been dropped. However my 12 year-old did fine and we made sure that we hit the 100k mark.

There's a photo! My youngest is the small one on the RH side and I'm back there somewhere.


----------



## Donger (29 Oct 2016)

Gareth C said:


> One of my targets for the summer had been the two-day excursion between Reeth and Horton-in-Ribblesdale in the Yorkshire Dales. As the year pushes on, it might not happen, so today I did a “lite” version: from Semer Water in Wensleydale, over Kidstones and down to Buckden, then along Langstrothdale Chase before climbing up the road towards Hawes, and finishing off-road along Cam High Road.


All looks fantastic Gareth. So glad I've got a cottage in Wensleydale booked for a week next Spring. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Gareth C (30 Oct 2016)

Donger said:


> All looks fantastic Gareth. So glad I've got a cottage in Wensleydale booked for a week next Spring. Can't wait to get out there.



Great riding all around there (road and MTB)! Drop me a line when you're up: I'm only in Weardale...


----------



## galaxy (30 Oct 2016)

Gareth C said:


> Great riding all around there (road and MTB)! Drop me a line when you're up: I'm only in Weardale...


We may be moving to Leyburn, my Parents had a Caravan beetween Wolsingham and Frosterley, i spent a good few years cycling round Weardale. Where is it you live


----------



## Gareth C (30 Oct 2016)

galaxy said:


> We may be moving to Leyburn, my Parents had a Caravan beetween Wolsingham and Frosterley, i spent a good few years cycling round Weardale. Where is it you live



I'm just on the A68 at Fir Tree, so into Weardale for riding out locally into the Pennines: Wolsingham is the first village down the dale from me, the Black Bull at Frosterley is still excellent!


----------



## galaxy (30 Oct 2016)

How cool, i know where you are.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Oct 2016)

Apparently, sweaty camera lens don't take great photos. This amused me more than I'd admit, so I turned to take a pic.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Oct 2016)

After some pains folloewing my off, went to hosp this morning. I have fracture at the shoulder (top of the humerous actually) in a sling now, no cycling/driving for at least 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## Donger (30 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> After some pains folloewing my off, went to hosp this morning. I have fracture at the shoulder (top of the humerous actually) in a sling now, no cycling/driving for at least 4 - 6 weeks.


Sorry to hear that. Hope you are back on the bike sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Oct 2016)

Heal quickly @Stonechat !

Out today with the boy for a quick spin. We just did the loop down to Gamlingay. On the wat out it was foggy, by the time we were coming back there was evidence of sunshine.

I've not ridden with Thomas for a while (apart from Monday on the velodrome), biggest gear he's got, sails away up the hill while I spin away like crazy!







25 miles done. I wish I was still in my 20's!

https://www.strava.com/activities/760376853


----------



## Donger (30 Oct 2016)

My 26th club ride of the year and, as a bit of a milestone, my 75th overall. Beautiful Autumn weather today. Dry, mild and very little wind. Made for a great little ride of 32.3 miles out to Stroud then up to Minchinhampton Common via Culver Hill (with @Frazzle looking after me) and the Devil's Elbow. That woodland ride and a further gentle climb over the common was followed by a great descent of Brimscombe Hill (a first for me) and a great few minutes of 20+mph sprinting back to Stroud on the lovely flat Cirencester Road. There we stopped at the Upper Lock cafe for coffee and cakes (Thanks @Dark46). 
Here is the "Inter Chilled" crew at the Upper Lock( from left to right, @Dark46, Rich, Lisa, @Frazzle and George):




We decided to ignore the rather tame official route back home and head back over Horsepools Hill via Pitchcombe and Edge instead. A really great ride. Bumped into Stroud valley Velos coming the other way at one point .... seemed to be loads of cyclists out there today, perhaps sensing the weather has got to turn some time soon. Enjoy your rides, everyone. 
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## gbb (30 Oct 2016)

25 miles, Pboro out to Whittlesey alongside the Nene, onto Eastrea and Coates, turn around at Eldernell and back via the same route.
No wind..,perfik , but that inevitably means it feels like a mild headwind both ways. 
Nice and mild, probably overdressed a bit but nevertheless, a good rude.


----------



## Gareth C (30 Oct 2016)

My mountain bike must be getting on for three years old, and despite much TLC and replacement of the consumable parts, the chainrings were getting to “that time of life.” This gave me the opportunity to replace, and (say it quietly), upgrade.

So, parts ordered, bike stripped down, the old parts were removed, new parts fitted, and a quick spin around the street shows it is all working, but how would the new 1×10 system work in the real mountain biking environment?





_Raceface 30T narrow-wide chainring, and e-13 42T cassette expander added. (Double chainring and bash guard, front derailleur, cable, front shifter and 17 tooth rear cog removed!)_
Off to Hamsterley forest. Being a beautiful autumn day, it was heaving with people, and almost impossible to park. On to the bike, and pedal furiously to get away from the yappy dogs and screaming children. A quick climb up the black trail confirms that the lowest gearing (30 x 42) is good enough to get up the hill. Then out onto the moors (which were beautiful in their autumn colours), and the fast swoopy, then rocky descent of Doctors Gate. No dropped chains.





_Lovely out by the moors._
A quiet spin back to the road through the forest, then pack up, head home and give the bike a wash.





_Not much fungi about._
Mission successful!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2016)

Spent last night looking at is map looking for new routes decided to go west to so new roads . Out at 10.00 in gloomy conditions but still in shorts at the end of October . Through Newtown Linford and bumped in to a mate from work crossing the road on his MTB out doing a bit of off roading . Quick chat and we go our separate ways . Groby ,Ratby and heading for the level crossing at Desford and come across road closed ahead sign surely I can get through on the bike could see a rider coming the other way so you can get through oh no he signals to turn round and confirms it's a no go  .So quick reroute and a three mile detour made slightly easy as I rode with the other rider chatting away he's already done 42 miles so I leave on the climb into Desford and press on .Peckleton ,Thurlaston and onto new roads . Croft ,Sutton Elms ,Frolesworth, Stoney Stanton and Earl Shilton and back onto familiar ground .Into Kirby Mallory quick stop and peek over the hedge to catch a glimpse of the race track watching cars flying round . Check of the milage and a 50 miler on if I extend the route home .Newbold Vernon ,Barestone ,Bagworth ,Thornton down by the reservoir and back to Ratby a quick loop round the village and onto Groby another loop around the village adding a mile and back to Anstey another loop and home with 50.8 miles in the bag


----------



## Surlydave (30 Oct 2016)

With great weather on Saturday I hoped Sunday would be just as good for our club ride,
it was just as mild but stubborn cloud meant we did not see much sun! However that did
not deter us from a very enjoyable jaunt from Ipswich to Monks Eleigh for coffee, and 
then on to Stowupland for lunch. Light winds and great autumnal colours in the
hedgerows made for a super day out with the bonus of spotting a couple of hares
running across the bare fields.

https://www.strava.com/athletes/8035690


----------



## Mrs M (30 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> After some pains folloewing my off, went to hosp this morning. I have fracture at the shoulder (top of the humerous actually) in a sling now, no cycling/driving for at least 4 - 6 weeks.
> View attachment 149611


Ouch 
Hope you make a good recovery 
Best wishes xx


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Oct 2016)

Report from yesterday, apologies for the delay.

The forecast was grey but mild for the time of year and more importantly dry so I decided to head east and see what roads took my fancy.
Quick warm up locally and then up the hill to Scholes, right at the Coronation Tree and on to Barwick in Elmet where I turned right again for Long lane and the descent, then climb, to Garforth.
Quick stop for a drink at the lights and then on up the A642 to the roundabout over the M1 and across towards Aberford. Left into the village and along past the Almshouses and the football pitch (no setting the sign off today), before a right and the climb back up the Lotherton Gates.
I had intended to take Copley Lane to Saxton, but the road was closed - how very rude!
So, I carried on up the B1217, through the mud on the road by the farm entrance (100m plus on each side - reported) and enjoyed the descent down to the Crooked Billet pub, shortly afterwards climbing Dam Lane before descending into Saxton from that side.
Through the village and then business as usual to Barkston Ash, then the long straight to Church Fenton. Through there and the quiet lane to Ryther around the southern side of the airfield, over the East Coast Main Line and into the village, where I stopped for a drink and a photo by the River Wharfe





Back in the saddle and turned west now, back over the railway line and through Ozendyke and into Ulleskelf.
For a change I turned left here and cycled past the airfield entrance, completing the loop back into Church Fenton, where it started to rain.
Now the normally reliable Helen Willetts had assured me just a few hours earlier that I could expect a dry morning, so I was somewhat discombobulated by this.
What to do? I could have expected such shenanigans from the eternally unreliable Peter Gibbs but here was a first. And to think I pay my licence fee for this! 
Anyway, I decided to press on rather than stop and put my waterproof jacket on, but I was back in Barkston Ash before it stopped raining.


Anyway, retraced my steps to Saxton, passing a decent sized club ride heading the opposite way and then back onto Dam Lane for the return. Obviously the earlier descents were now ascents, but my legs felt good and I was soon on the downhill into Aberford again.
Right here through the village and onto Cattle Lane, where I had a quick stop for a drink and a few Haribo Tangfastic, before tackling the roller-coaster road to Cock Beck, before the long drag up into and through Barwick, almost all the way to Scholes, before the downhill to the Coronation Tree and along Leeds Road before the busy but quick downhill to Cock Beck (again), climbing up the other side ad then local roads up to home.

*34.2 miles* (55.04 km) in *2h 13m* at an average of *15.4 mph* with *1341ft *climbed, with an average temperature of 9.2 degrees C.
I'll take that all day long - remember I've been feeling knackered and really having to push myself to get the miles in? None of that on this ride and I felt good when I got home. In fact if I hadn't needed to get out for something else later in the day I would have stayed out on the bike longer.


----------



## gavgav (30 Oct 2016)

A short ride this afternoon, after returning from a couple of days away at a friends. He smokes like a chimney and so it was good to be out in the fresh air to clear the lungs out!!

Headed out through Bayston Hill, crossing the bridge over the A5 where there were 2 solid lanes of traffic queuing back as far as the eye could see, all heading back from the half term break in Wales.

Climbed up Lyth Hill, where the off road section is now drier than it was all summer! We've certainly had a lovely Autumn so far, and today again was really mild.

Dropped down to Exfords Green and then called in at Dad's for half an hour. Back out onto the road, headed for Ryton and then turned towards Berriewood and the lovely downhill straight to Condover. 

There are 2 ways home from there, and I decided on the climb up to Cantlop, before joining the road to Betton Abbots and then home, dodging the everlasting roadworks and traffic lights. Was almost dark at 4:45pm, after the clocks went back last night.

17.1 miles


----------



## gavgav (30 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> After some pains folloewing my off, went to hosp this morning. I have fracture at the shoulder (top of the humerous actually) in a sling now, no cycling/driving for at least 4 - 6 weeks.
> View attachment 149611


Sorry to hear that, hope you are mended soon!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> After some pains folloewing my off, went to hosp this morning. I have fracture at the shoulder (top of the humerous actually) in a sling now, no cycling/driving for at least 4 - 6 weeks.
> View attachment 149611


Not good. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Oct 2016)

Only day off today, again.
Heavyish rain first thing but forecast was good 
Set off, hanger right, across the dual carriageway (always hate that part)  then on towards one of my favourite routes. We're only around 7 miles from the city but lots of lovely countryside on the doorstep 

Stopped for a wee rest and some cows spying on us  Carried on to find lots of changes due to the AWPR (Aberdeen bypass). Overtaken by 2 friendly folks in Aberdeen Wheelers kit (I think) they were very muddy. Almost fell off laughing at Mr M trying to catch them  
We stopped to check out the big changes at what used to be a very quiet wee stretch, lots of dubs (mud) on the road due to the bypass and farm traffic. Passed a family out for a run, mum, followed by wee guy, then dad pulling a tag along with a wee toot aboard 

Met another wee equine pal (which one is the horse)   
Went a longer route than usual, which turned into an even longer one due to a road closure (bypass works), didn't mind as really enjoying the ride. Lots of folks out today having fun 
Tried out my new degreaser on Mr M's bike (he'd put her away, filthy as usual) 
Both bikes cleaned, lubed and put away.
Lunch came and went during our ride so we'd more than earned our steak pie, chips and fizz 
A really enjoyable day and the weather held up too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> Spent last night looking at is map looking for new routes decided to go west to so new roads . Out at 10.00 in gloomy conditions but still in shorts at the end of October . Through Newtown Linford and bumped in to a mate from work crossing the road on his MTB out doing a bit of off roading . Quick chat and we go our separate ways . Groby ,Ratby and heading for the level crossing at Desford and come across road closed ahead sign surely I can get through on the bike could see a rider coming the other way so you can get through oh no he signals to turn round and confirms it's a no go  .So quick reroute and a three mile detour made slightly easy as I rode with the other rider chatting away he's already done 42 miles so I leave on the climb into Desford and press on .Peckleton ,Thurlaston and onto new roads . Croft ,Sutton Elms ,Frolesworth, Stoney Stanton and Earl Shilton and back onto familiar ground .Into Kirby Mallory quick stop and peek over the hedge to catch a glimpse of the race track watching cars flying round . Check of the milage and a 50 miler on if I extend the route home .Newbold Vernon ,Barestone ,Bagworth ,Thornton down by the reservoir and back to Ratby a quick loop round the village and onto Groby another loop around the village adding a mile and back to Anstey another loop and home with 50.8 miles in the bag



If you'd gone a bit further south from Frolesworth there are some cracking roads, especially once you get passed Lutterworth. If you then go east a bit there is a nice hill at Cold Ashby.


----------



## Dark46 (30 Oct 2016)

Today's ride was my return to the KCC inters group . 

I had no idea where the ride was going today but I had to return as the beginners group was too short, but it was the thing to do to get back. 

There was a good turn out today at about 25 cyclists across the groups . 

The fast group set off then it was the interview group of which we split into two with the fast inters disappearing almost immediately . 

We headed out of the Kingsway towards Naas Lane and on to Stonehouse . It was here I finally found out that we where heading up Culver Hill . To be honest to me it really didn't mean anything . Lol

Yes Coulter Hill was harder than I expected but I wasn't giving up. I made it to the turning point where people were waiting . I must say it easy a while before I could talk lol. 

At least that was the worst climb of the day taken care of. From here it was a narrow windy lane in Nailsworth . Then it was a quick right left then yo the devils elbow . 

The next Section was across Michenhampton common, from here it was downhill to Stroud and to Lock keepers Cafe ffor the rest stop. 

For me it was a black coffee and a piece of Hikers cake (fruit cake ) which was very nice . I got paid Friday so I bought @Donger and @Frazzle a drink. We sat down the bottom outside and this was the place to be as we were almost treated to 2 people miss footing themselves and ending up in the canal. 

Instead of going on the planned flat route home we decided it was up and over Edge. 

The ride ended up to be 31.5 miles which was very enjoyable and Vladimir to be back in the inters .


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you'd gone a bit further south from Frolesworth there are some cracking roads, especially once you get passed Lutterworth. If you then go east a bit there is a nice hill at Cold Ashby.


A nice hill that will be downhill then  
Found a new area to explore will be revisting


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> A nice hill that will be downhill then
> Found a new area to explore will be revisting



It's uphill into Cold Ashby, downhill coming back, cheeky beggar.

I'm happy to take you for a ride around this way if you want, I don't know any cafes around that way though I'm sure we could find somewhere.


----------



## L Q (30 Oct 2016)

Only did 10 miles today but by hell it was a cracker, Portknockie to past Findochty and back again

Beautiful weather but most importantly for me it was the 1st time I have rode with my son this year. 

And just before sunset we sat and watched the Dolphins swimming right in front of us. Quality day


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's uphill into Cold Ashby, downhill coming back, cheeky beggar.
> 
> I'm happy to take you for a ride around this way if you want, I don't know any cafes around that way though I'm sure we could find somewhere.


@dave r has mentioned a cafe in the garden centre at Ullesthorpe nearly went for it today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> @dave r has mentioned a cafe in the garden centre at Ullesthorpe nearly went for it today



I know where it is it's Palmers Garden Centre


----------



## colly (30 Oct 2016)

Sunday afternoon, Chrismas puddings, mixed, stuff dropped in at the tip, cleaned the kitchen floor, what shall I do ? Sit and watch some yappy goon on TV or.................go for a ride.
Some decisions are easy to make.
Second time out in as many days on my geared bike. I have fettled things and it should be just peachy. It wan't of course, I mean that never happens does it?
Jumping gears I decided were not an out of adjustment derailieur but instead I now think my chain has stretched. 14% and the chain clunking and jumping about all over the place is kind of annoying.
I internalised my irritation and feelings of peace and goodwill returned. Until the next climb anyway.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11725108


Maybe it was the dodgy gears or maybe I am coming down with something but it felt like real hard work all the way round.

A couple of extremely iffy photos:
Looking across from the top of Kearby Cliff towards Almscliffe Craggs





A view looking west along Wharfedale. You can just make out Arthington Viaduct.




Almscliffe Crags from Weardley.




Eccup Reservoir showing a low level for this time of year. Probably 20' down from usual.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Oct 2016)

colly said:


> Sunday afternoon, Chrismas puddings, mixed, stuff dropped in at the tip, cleaned the kitchen floor, what shall I do ? Sit and watch some yappy goon on TV or.................go for a ride.
> Some decisions are easy to make.
> Second time out in as many days on my geared bike. I have fettled things and it should be just peachy. It wan't of course, I mean that never happens does it?
> Jumping gears I decided were not an out of adjustment derailieur but instead I now think my chain has stretched. 14% and the chain clunking and jumping about all over the place is kind of annoying.
> ...


That reminds me of the ride you took me and Calum on a few years back.

I'm still hoping that you can make it to my ride next Saturday, so get those gears fettled! 

I did a 31 km local ride today, mainly up and down the A646, but also including a ride up through Cragg Vale to tackle the steepest part of the climb to the open moorland (only about 8%, so not too tough compared to a lot of the local monster gradients), then u-turning and heading back.

The object of the exercise was to test a couple of gear ratios for the singlespeed bike project that I am working on. The bike will mainly be used for the local valleys which only have gentle climbs, but I wondered whether I would be able to do the Cragg Vale climb on either of those gears. I knew that I would be okay on the bulk of it which is at about 2-4%. It was that ramp in the middle that could be a problem ...

I set off from Todmorden in 36/12, which was a nice gear to be spinning along in, but when I got to the short climb to the traffic lights at the bottom of the Heptonstall Road in Hebden Bridge I soon realised that it was slightly too high a ratio. I switched to 36/13 for the rest of the ride. That gave a speed of about 32 kph at my favourite cadence, but a comfortable range of 24-40 kph, which will be fine for most of the valley roads.

36/13 felt a bit overgeared for the first part of the Cragg Vale climb, but it was usable. It certainly wouldn't put me off riding up there.

As for the 8% ramp ... Hmm, that felt like hard work! I did manage to get up it but I was close to the limit of the effort that I would be prepared to make. I could always walk up that section if I couldn't be bothered to make that effort; it is only a couple of hundred metres in length.

After that ramp, the gradient slackens off and the climb to Blackstone Edge will be fine unless there is a strong headwind, in which case it wouldn't be! Mind you, I always check the forecast before heading up there, and I do not intend doing a long climb into a headwind on a ss bike!

There is a flat section on the A58 at the summit, then a fast downhill to Littleborough which would be entirely a freewheeling job with only that gear available. Mind you, I spin out on my geared bike anyway, so not much lost there.

From Littleborough there is a long drag up to the summit at, er, Summit! There should be no problem climbing that on the ss bike. From Summit, there is a very easy ride back to Todmorden.

It looks like I will not be limited to the valley roads on the new bike, but will be able to do my Cragg Vale loop too. I won't push my luck by tackling harder rides though ... climbs of 10-25% gradient and a singlespeed bike are not a good match in my cycling world!

So, I think that a 36/13 ratio is the one for me. I will not actually be using a 36 tooth chainring for the ss project - I have an old Campagnolo Chorus chainset available and will use the 53 tooth ring on that. A 19 tooth sprocket will give me a ratio of 2.79:1, which compares nicely with the 2.77 offered by 36/13. The 59/19 should be slightly more efficient and wear more slowly than 36/13 because the pedalling load will be spread over a lot more teeth.

I have ordered the remaining parts for the bike and will be building it in the next week or two. I'll do the full loop on it to see if my thoughts above work out in practice.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Oct 2016)

Stonechat said:


> After some pains folloewing my off, went to hosp this morning. I have fracture at the shoulder (top of the humerous actually) in a sling now, no cycling/driving for at least 4 - 6 weeks.
> View attachment 149611


 Ouch. GWS. On the plus side, you can ride the turbo with 1 hand...


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> @dave r has mentioned a cafe in the garden centre at Ullesthorpe nearly went for it today



That's Palmer's on Lutterworth Road.

https://www.gardencentreguide.co.uk/ullesthorpe-garden-centre-lutterworth


----------



## Stonechat (30 Oct 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Ouch. GWS. On the plus side, you can ride the turbo with 1 hand...


Trying to work out if there are some leg strength exercises I can do


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Oct 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> @Elybazza61
> 
> Tottenham is a big diversion....



I blame the auto-correct

Didn't get out yesterday so had to do a bit longer commute this morning to complete the Strava October challenge.

Didn't feel that great heading out on a dank,murky Monday but was ok once rolling along;had to stop at Soham to re-set the light on the Garmin and from then on it was Fordham,Burwell the Swaffhams and then de-touring to Bottisham and the Wilbrahams.
Then through to Fulbourn before another detour along Shelford Rd,Worts Causway and up and down Lime Kiln Rd before finishing at Fulbourn Tesco for some snacks.

https://www.strava.com/activities/761324035

Then a short warm-down to work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/761324035

So 1,250kms done for the month and now 10,473 for the year;don't think the next two months will be as much but will 'only' need 763 and a bit for each month to complete my personal goal of 12,000kms for the year.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Oct 2016)

What a fabulous day it is out there today . it's like a summer's day. 3 friends of mine all made the effort to get out at the weekend, while I just made excuses not to, so today was a day I just couldn't not get out on my bike.

I started out wearing a base layer and an outer jacket. after only 15 minutes I was so hot that I had to take the outer layer off. there are lots of fallen leaves now and I was a bit worried about sliding all over the place and possibly having an off, but all was well. 11 miles done, in fabulous weather and countryside. what more can you ask for .


----------



## Old jon (31 Oct 2016)

Funny dreams last night. Must have been, ‘cos I woke up determined to go to Lotherton Hall to renew my season ticket. My subconscious has to be difficult, but it normally stays sub. Not today.

So, I rode roughly the same route as last Thursday. A few degrees warmer and much more sun, there may have been a little more pressure in the tyres because the pedals turned easier. Or I may just be fooling myself. Much more likely. That said, from April to June I rode over 600 miles per month, this last two months have been less than 300. I will find something to blame. There are two differences between today’s ride and Thursday. I rode around the north side of Garforth, no cliff, and I was brave enough to ride into Lotherton Hall grounds. The place was still surprisingly busy, the café reminded me of the one at the Horniman in Forest Hill, mothers with bairns, so pushchairs everywhere. The menu at Lotherton has a lot of catching up to do, compared to the museum version.



I had some strange ideas ( subconsciously ) of riding to Sherburn and back through Garforth and Swillington, but decided on the tried and ( many times ) tested pedal through Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and almost Thorner, whizz the hill and home to complete twenty eight and a big fraction miles for the morning. Fine by me.

And a fine example of Garminology.


----------



## Old Yellow (31 Oct 2016)

After a short ride across the north part of Norwich, we joined Marriotts way heading North to Drayton along he old track bed of the M&GN railway line.Being limited for time, we cut short our ride at Felthorpe airfield and headed to the cafe at Taverham garden centre for coffee and scones. To avoid the diversion caused by the building of the new Norwich Distributor Road, we went the more direct way back to Marriotts way via Thorpe Marriott.















And found this little road, Low Row, on the way back






A gentle 22 mile ride in fine weather!


----------



## gaz71 (31 Oct 2016)

For the first time in a couple weeks due to niggling problems with my bike,i managed to do a 13 mile ride after work.Going through Bushy Park was really foggy,had to be careful not to ride into the river! I wish people walking through a dark,foggy park would carry a torch with them as i nearly rode into someone who was out walking their dog.


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2016)

Back on since my tumble at Llandegla. Shoulder is now healing up.

Usual evening route, but well, I met some local 'wild life'. Trick or Treating was still going on with lots of little kids about. Rounded the corner two streets from home, gang of young lads. 'Biker' was shouted, next thing a few rocks whiz past me. I carry on, oh bugger, bigger group of older teens. One jumps out from the crowd and hurls an iron bar at me. Fortunately it clattered off the front wheel without going through the spokes (MTB). Slammed on and gave them some of my mind, but what are you going to do with 15-20 pricks. 

Carried on down the farm lanes, didn't see another sole other than 3 badgers. Got upto the next village, and spotted two officers so pulled over and reported it as this particular spot near home regularly has groups causing trouble. The officers took details and were going to call it in. The officers told me to avoid a certain road in that village due to Halloween trouble, but I wasn't going that way. Didn't see another sole, and cut my ride slightly short so I didn't have to come up off the TPT through the local council estate. Decent ride other than that. Absolutely filthy though. Glad I went out despite the idiots.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Oct 2016)

Polocini Winter Warmer Sportive last Sunday

I rarely do sportives but @I like Skol whipped us into shape for this one. It's relatively inexpensive at £20, has a reputation for excellent food and, having done a couple of months of hard hill climbing, it's reasonably flat

It starts in Woodford (next to the closed BAe Systems factory)and meanders around Cheshire through Knutsford. There is a kicker at the end in the form of Artists Lane in Alderley Edge and then some draggy climbing around Bollington. As it's not too hard riding I rode there and back and with a bit of faffing around I managed 90 miles all in

Weather was gloomy and drizzly when we set off at 8am but practically no wind and not cold. Decent conditions really. Made it to the start in plenty of time and there was some nice porridge available. We set off en masse at 9.15 and the sight of hundreds of cyclists heading out was something to behold. Quickly onto the lanes and they were nice and quiet. But they were muddy....lots of farm traffic, no rain for weeks and then some drizzle had left a layer of mud on some of them. Tricky and a couple of guys came off but thankfully no serious injuries

Made it to the half way point towards the back of the field due to our little group having a couple of punctures. But the tables were still groaning with cakes, flapjacks, brownies, sauage rolls, fruit......it was a battle not to go overboard

We picked up the pace for the second half and whizzed along at about 20mph. Some climbing towards the back end and then we were back at the start. Really good chicken curry to which I added the fresh chillies and some chilli sauce (I like my spicy I do). Even had bottles of Leffe beer available if you wanted one. Final hilly 12 miles back to Glossop was hard work but made it. Good day out, well organised, nice route and decent value. 90 miles with 3,500ft of climbing at a 16mph average


----------



## Psycolist (31 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4534463, member: 9609"]I'm thinking it must have been 'National burn all your wet garden rubbish day today' I even went past a horse farm where they had decided to ignite the horse manure mountain. I should have just taken a pack of Bensons with me, it wouldn't have been any less unhealthy.[/QUOTE]
You calling the premesis 'a horse farm' reminded me of when I was little, and I asked mum if I could have a pair of 'horses trousers' meaning jodhpurs, and around that same time in my life, learning to read etc, telling mum when out for the day, that I needed to go to the ladies, meaning I needed a wee but pronounced it lad eez not lay deez. Ahh mee oh my, funny thing memories ! and what sparks them.


----------



## Big Andy (1 Nov 2016)

Had a really enjoyable ride out around Leicester this evening. 



No real plan in mind just some exploring. Being Diwali the Leicester Golden Mile was all lit up




The war memorial in Victoria Park is a stunning tribute to the fallen



Also came across the last Of the Skyrides in Leicester so taggeg along for a few miles. They were having a ghost tour! Really was a lovely evening ride out.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Nov 2016)

My ride today was to Sainsburys to get some carrots. I took my Brompton, and as usual wheeled it into the store as I have done on countless previous occasions. This time I was shouted at by a security guard, and told I couldn't bring my bike in. Store policy apparently, so I asked to see said policy. Unfortunately neither he, nor the man apparently standing in for the store manager (who was on holiday it would seem), were able to produce any form of policy, with stand in 'manager' resorting to making things up as he went along.
Ho hum, I await a response from Sainsburys after dropping them an email....


----------



## lazybloke (1 Nov 2016)

Since August, my longest bike rides have been about 5 minutes, so last night I made time to go a bit further and headed out towards Horsley and Ripley (last visited in hot sunlight on July 31st with 30,000 other cyclists).

Lesson 1 : Next time, must attach my front light battery pack more securely, because being suddenly plunged into darkness was a shock.
Lesson 2: Have a better 2nd front light, as it took me ages to locate the battery pack. 
Lesson 3: Watch the weather forecast and dress warmer when it's under 3 degrees C

But, had a lovely ride of 15 miles at 15mph, and where not foggy the air was crystal clear- lovely stars - for once, not drowned out by glare from London. 

And big surprise: drivers were being very considerate - _very_ wide passes.


----------



## Spinney (1 Nov 2016)

Rode with a friend from Scorton along the Trough of Bowland and over to Dunsop Bridge. At that point plans had to be reconsidered as the road to Whitewell was closed so a bit of a detour. Round to Chipping for tea and (appropriately) chips, then back through Oakenclough and along the western edge of the hills back to the car.
The sun shone all day - and I had forgotten just how beautiful this part of the country is. Didn't stop in the Trough for photos, but it was absolutely stunning there cycling alongside the stream with the low sun coming through the trees, and the trees in their autumn colours. And on the last stretch, beautifully clear air gave a very sharp view across Morecambe Bay to the Lake District hills.

The milestone at the top of the climb east of the Trough.





Inspecting the memorials





Obligatory shot of the bikes





Heading for Parlick





Climbing towards Oakenclough





Lakeland fells in the distance (honest! the phone camera doesn't do it justice)





And finally, this makes it look a lot more impressive than a 41 mile ride!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2016)

Spinney said:


> Rode with a friend from Scorton along the Trough of Bowland and over to Dunsop Bridge. At that point plans had to be reconsidered as the road to Whitewell was closed so a bit of a detour. Round to Chipping for tea and (appropriately) chips, then back through Oakenclough and along the western edge of the hills back to the car.
> The sun shone all day - and I had forgotten just how beautiful this part of the country is. Didn't stop in the Trough for photos, but it was absolutely stunning there cycling alongside the stream with the low sun coming through the trees, and the trees in their autumn colours. And on the last stretch, beautifully clear air gave a very sharp view across Morecambe Bay to the Lake District hills.
> 
> The milestone at the top of the climb east of the Trough.
> ...


I love cycling round there!

The road to Whitewell has been closed to cars for ages but it was still okay for bikes when we used it on THIS RIDE in the spring! (We will be riding that route again in 2017 at the end of March or start of April, so keep an eye open if you fancy joining us.)


----------



## Spinney (2 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I love cycling round there!
> 
> The road to Whitewell has been closed to cars for ages but it was still okay for bikes when we used it on THIS RIDE in the spring! (We will be riding that route again in 2017 at the end of March or start of April, so keep an eye open if you fancy joining us.)


We didn't go along it to look, as the sign at Dunsop Bridge said it was closed for pedestrians and cyclists (normally for a closed road I'll give it a try as bikes and pedestrians can normally get through).


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2016)

Spinney said:


> We didn't go along it to look, as the sign at Dunsop Bridge said it was closed for pedestrians and cyclists (normally for a closed road I'll give it a try as bikes and pedestrians can normally get through).


They were not actually working there when we went but I just found THIS article which asks for the closure to be respected. 

The repair work should be finished by spring, but I will check before next year's ride and change the route if necessary.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Nov 2016)

It's very much closed and it's not the 'old problem' bit just south of the Inn at Whitewell @ColinJ . The road has subsided along the very low bit by the river, between the Inn at Whitewell and The Dunsop Bridge junction. Going northwards yesterday I thought I'd have a look rather than take the detour and, about 1km from the Inn, I came across a complete lack of road: a deep hole about 20m wide, full width of the road. 'Fortunately', the people working there directed me round the back of some farm buildings: 60-70m on a muddy, but paved track and back on the road :-)

Unfortunately, that's not the major closure. About 2km short of the Dunsop Bridge junction lots of large machinery, about 3-400m of obliterated road and an awful lot of high fencing appeared. They're putting 10-15m long slabs of metal in on the river side with a rather large pile-driving machine accompanied by a great many diggers. There's an access route to the site, formed by boards across the field to the left (west) of the road, clearly heading for the nexus of machinery. I walked along it to have a closer look (*still outside the substantial, metal barriers and very much not on the site or obstructing anything*). When it was clearly curving back in to the collection of machines on the road and I was about to turn back, I met another cyclist. He was on the other side of the temporary, barbed wire fence separating the access road from the grassy field and had entered through a gate just north of the works. After some discussion, we both crossed the post and wire fence at this point, with considerable caution to avoid damaging either us or the fence, and he walked off along the boards and I squelched through the wet grass for a couple of hundred metres to the handy gate. There's considerable damage to the dry stone wall in at least two points near the northern end of the closure, demonstrating why clambering over dry stone walls is a really bad idea (as well as wholly unnecessary).

So, in summary, it's very closed indeed, both to cyclists and pedestrians, and I won't be doing that again. I persisted since the huge detour would have left me very short of daylight to get home. The only real obstacle is the fence, but it's about chest height with barbed wire along the top, so definitely inadvisable. All they needed to do was put a gate in it at the point I crossed, but presumably whoever owns the field doesn't want people walking across it :-\ Then again, they probably didn't want a great, boarded track across it either.


----------



## Basil.B (2 Nov 2016)

Just did a 28 mile loop on my singlespeed, lovely and sunny but a tad nippy!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> It's very much closed and it's not the 'old problem' bit just south of the Inn at Whitewell @ColinJ . The road has subsided along the very low bit by the river, between the Inn at Whitewell and The Dunsop Bridge junction. Going northwards yesterday I thought I'd have a look rather than take the detour and, about 1km from the Inn, I came across a complete lack of road: a deep hole about 20m wide, full width of the road. 'Fortunately', the people working there directed me round the back of some farm buildings: 60-70m on a muddy, but paved track and back on the road :-)
> 
> Unfortunately, that's not the major closure. About 2km short of the Dunsop Bridge junction lots of large machinery, about 3-400m of obliterated road and an awful lot of high fencing appeared. They're putting 10-15m long slabs of metal in on the river side with a rather large pile-driving machine accompanied by a great many diggers. There's an access route to the site, formed by boards across the field to the left (west) of the road, clearly heading for the nexus of machinery. I walked along it to have a closer look (*still outside the substantial, metal barriers and very much not on the site or obstructing anything*). When it was clearly curving back in to the collection of machines on the road and I was about to turn back, I met another cyclist. He was on the other side of the temporary, barbed wire fence separating the access road from the grassy field and had entered through a gate just north of the works. After some discussion, we both crossed the post and wire fence at this point, with considerable caution to avoid damaging either us or the fence, and he walked off along the boards and I squelched through the wet grass for a couple of hundred metres to the handy gate. There's considerable damage to the dry stone wall in at least two points near the northern end of the closure, demonstrating why clambering over dry stone walls is a really bad idea (as well as wholly unnecessary).
> 
> So, in summary, it's very closed indeed, both to cyclists and pedestrians, and I won't be doing that again. I persisted since the huge detour would have left me very short of daylight to get home. The only real obstacle is the fence, but it's about chest height with barbed wire along the top, so definitely inadvisable. All they needed to do was put a gate in it at the point I crossed, but presumably whoever owns the field doesn't want people walking across it :-\ Then again, they probably didn't want a great, boarded track across it either.


I did a search before coming back on here and found a big list of works in the Ribble Valley, including what you described. THE LIST. I will be riding to Waddington on Saturday and maybe another time or 2 before my Glasson Dock ride in the spring, but I won't be going near Whitewell or Dunsop Bridge before then. Hopefully the works will be complete by then,

If you look at the list, you will see that they are resurfacing the Cow Ark-Newton Road, the awful surface of which we discussed earlier in the year.


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2016)

Twenty nine miles this morning. The frost on the rooftops was a bit of a surprise, and I ummed and aahed a bit about going for a ride. Called myself a wimp and that did it, after a bit of preparation I pedalled away.

After exploring lesser known bits of Holbeck, the towpath felt a bit lumpy today. I had a headwind. Viaduct Road is as good a place as any to leave the towpath, drop down to Kirkstall Road and straight across, lights permitting, to climb all the way to Headingley up Cardigan Road. A bit of right and left and pointing uphill again towards Lawnswood. The first couple of quite a number of riders today passed me before I reached the Ring Road. Straight along the A 660 for me, being passed yet again and again . . .

I thought, as I rode through Bramhope, no so and so will pass me down Pool Bank, so I turned right at the Dyneley Arms, and no one did pass me. A brisk descent and turn left before the river bridge to ride along the A 659 to Otley.



I did not fancy stopping, it had taken me about five miles to warm up earlier, so wriggle around Otley’s back streets to find the Leeds Road and the long ride up the first bit of that, still being passed by groups of cyclists and there were others travelling in the opposite direction. Once back at the Dyneley Arms all the hard pedalling is over. All the way to Headingley again, the right turn to Kirkstall and back on the towpath again. Glad I went out.

For a change, a ride of two loops,


----------



## steve50 (2 Nov 2016)

I had a nice ride out on the old Pioneer yesterday, nothing particularly spectacular but a pleasant enough 14 miles.
Today after a very frosty start the sun came out and I took full advantage of it, out to visit my old mum on the Boardman with a rucksack full of her clean clothes (we do her laundry) spent an hour chatting then hit the road again. I did a big loop taking in Illingworth, Mixenden, Mount Tabor and Warley Village before dropping down the valley into Sowerby Bridge then taking the scenic route along the new road alongside the River Calder before getting onto the canal towpath for the last mile or so home. A very enjoyable morning / afternoons cycling. Strava tells me I did 12.4miles but I didn't turn it on until I was leaving the nursing home so the total will be nearer 16.5 very steady miles.




stunning scenery








Almost deserted roads




A very autumnal scene on the canal towpath


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2016)

8 miles this morning, right in front of a line of thunderstorms, just enough time to wait out the downpour, get on the road, and beat the pre-frontal thunderstorm line as it progressed through, just as I got home. Fine weather, only two hardy cyclists. Just as I was coming home, the foreman of the roofers two streets over was blowing the horn on his truck, a signal for everybody to get off the roof. Now lightning and thunder and heavy rain .
70F,21C
Winds SW 13
Relative humidity 66%
Barometer 30.13
Heavy rain, with severe thunderstorm in area.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Nov 2016)

Today was the chosen day to get my metric half in, nice and early in the month. Despite being at deaths door (alright, I have a cold but I am a man), I still fancied my chances.
Bloomin' cold it was, so went with 3/4's, and my nice thermal top and windproof gilet and gloves. The first 5 miles were cold in the shade, warm in the sun and I did wonder if I was overdressed, but the wind soon put my mind at ease, I'd gotten it just right. One of my usual routes out towards Ascot and back, minor variation on the way home, sticking to the A30 from Sunningdale back to Virginia Water. Turned out to be a glorious day, and I'd have loved to stay out longer but errands awaited..
32.6 miles done, that 11 months down, 1 to go


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> ... I wondered whether I would be able to do the Cragg Vale climb on either of those gears. I knew that I would be okay on the bulk of it which is at about 2-4% ... It looks like I will not be limited to the valley roads on the new bike, but will be able to do my Cragg Vale loop too.


I went out again today and did the full 21 mile Cragg Vale loop in one gear. I used 48/17 this time which is about 2% higher than the 36/13 gear ratio that I used last time. The gear that I intend to use on my singlespeed bike project is 53/19, which sits nicely between those 2 ratios. I coped on the climb so that confirms that the 53/19 gear will be fine for my purposes.

I had intended to do a couple of little diversions featuring moderate climbs but I had been late getting out and temperatures were plummeting so I went straight home to warm up. It was only 5.4 degrees outside by the time I got in and I wasn't really dressed for windchill on top of that low temperature.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Nov 2016)

Just the commute again but not a bad one today. It was clear and bright out but cold so the winter layers have had a bit of use. I went over Lyth Hill in the morning avoiding a section of busy road where I ride directly into the sun then had enough time in hand to take the scenic route through Attingham Park.

The stock take continues (not sure why we have more of most body panels for one particular model than we should have ) and there is a show coming up so there is some new machinery in the showroom being prepared for display.

The ride home was mostly alright but there was an unusual amount of traffic rat-running today - not bothering me but I witnessed quite a near thing between a car and a lorry (near being about 3 inches )

I was glad to leave that bit of road behind and get back onto some quieter lanes where I had a fabulous sunset to ride into. I did stop and take photos but my phone camera really can't cope with the light so they aren't great.

Finally I had one last bit of main road to do which involved a _long _wait for a gap in the traffic. Don't know why it's so busy out this afternoon.

23.3 miles for the day at 13.3 mph average and this midweek commute gets its mention because on the way to work I rolled over 5,000 miles for the year to date.






Some good autumn colour in Attingham Park.





One of the sunset pictures for what it's worth.


----------



## gavgav (2 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Back on since my tumble at Llandegla. Shoulder is now healing up.
> 
> Usual evening route, but well, I met some local 'wild life'. Trick or Treating was still going on with lots of little kids about. Rounded the corner two streets from home, gang of young lads. 'Biker' was shouted, next thing a few rocks whiz past me. I carry on, oh bugger, bigger group of older teens. One jumps out from the crowd and hurls an iron bar at me. Fortunately it clattered off the front wheel without going through the spokes (MTB). Slammed on and gave them some of my mind, but what are you going to do with 15-20 pricks.
> 
> Carried on down the farm lanes, didn't see another sole other than 3 badgers. Got upto the next village, and spotted two officers so pulled over and reported it as this particular spot near home regularly has groups causing trouble. The officers took details and were going to call it in. The officers told me to avoid a certain road in that village due to Halloween trouble, but I wasn't going that way. Didn't see another sole, and cut my ride slightly short so I didn't have to come up off the TPT through the local council estate. Decent ride other than that. Absolutely filthy though. Glad I went out despite the idiots.


This is a prime example why I avoid anything whatsoever to do with Halloween. Americanised rubbish that just encourages the yobbish teen element to think they have a right to act like brainless fools (oh hang on they already are them!)


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2016)

gavgav said:


> This is a prime example why I avoid anything whatsoever to do with Halloween. Americanised rubbish that just encourages the yobbish teen element to think they have a right to act like brainless fools (oh hang on they already are them!)



According to the cops, the call centres were over run with problems.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Nov 2016)

After a 10 minute job changing the door locks on SWMBO's car taking 2 hours, I wanted to burn off a bit of steam.Since it was nice and sunny, and I'd finished it last night, I took the new (to me) Specialized Roubaix for it's maiden ride. Bought quite some time ago from @Roadrider48 of this parish, I've basically built it with what was supplied, so Shimano Sora groupset with Axis 1.0 brakes and RS010 wheelset. Needs a little adjustment here and there, I think the stem is too long and I need to move the saddle a little, but I'll need to do some longer rides with fettling on route first. First impressions are a comfy bike, think it's gonna be a keeper
11.4 miles in the Autumn sunshine. Back to the commute tomorrow.


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Nov 2016)

Chilly this morning, 2 deg C when I set off and an average of 3 deg C for the ride according to Garmin.

I had intended to ride to Alderley Edge and ride up the hill to The Wizard pub, but I never felt warm and my legs were saying 'no hills'. So I avoided the hill and rode straight through Alderley Edge dodging the many 4 x 4s that are compulsory transport in the area.

A couple of comments on the cold. The first (and only) cyclist I saw when I got into the country was wearing shorts - a hard man or just a silly one?

My average speed was 5% less than usual on a ride like this, the effect of never being properly warm I guess.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Nov 2016)

Haven't posted any of my last few rides, which was a shame as I've been up to shenanigans, but I thought I would jump back into this thread.

So wearing completely inappropriate attire for what would become a very wet and very cold ride I headed out for my 50km a month November challenge ride around an inner loop of Manchester.

Started off very nice, seeing the sights of Chorlton and up to Lancashire's cricket ground.

*A Cricket Ground*





Followed very quickly by Newton Heaths home ground...

*A Football Ground*










After this, continued up the way to Salford Quays and thru Media City.

*A River*















*Tellyland*





Then followed a distinct drop in temps, and Salford. 

Quickly through Salford I ended up eventually across the way to another football stadium belonging to a football team not called Newton Heath.

*Another Football Ground*





It was at this point, syncing with my chain falling off, when it started to rain and I decided summer socks and shoes were best left to summer, and knee length bibs didn't cut it in the north in November.

The last 10 miles were dark, wet and cold and serious consideration was given to going a direct way home and falling 5 or so miles short of the challenge.

Being the stubborn idiot, I did complete it, but it felt a very long 30 miles, and until I stood in the bath with hot water I had forgotten what my toes felt like.

Next ride: winter boots, winter socks and full length bibs!


----------



## Old jon (4 Nov 2016)

Brrr again. But the sun was shining and I am easily fooled so off I went. Past where Kay’s used to be, just another bit of Holbeck wasteland now. Turn onto Water Lane which points almost straight at Great George Street and left onto Crown Point Road to use its bridge to cross the river. There seems to be less traffic delay around the side of the bus station lately, all to the good. The three ‘R’s up to the Oakwood Clock, that might be confusing for folk round here, an ‘R’ is often a relative, ‘R kid’, ‘R mam’. Especially round Osset. Back to the ride. After the clock the road changes character every few yards, as seen on the video.



From the bottom of Boot Hill to the top is still a long chug and it is good to reach the crest. Turn left by the pub to aim at Shadwell and left again eventually reaches Slaid Hill. Turn right at those incredibly poor traffic lights and ride along Wike Ridge. The drop into East Keswick is interesting, followed by the joy of climbing back up again to reach another bit of the A 659 and turn right for Collingham. Only a few hundred yards on the A 58 and turn right at the bottom of Jewitt Lane for a bit more uphill chugging, rewarded by the views from the ridge top on the way to East Rigton. Still fairly high, along the road to Thorner Lane and turn down Milner Lane to ride through Thorner itself. Legs were tiring, left foot freezing and there is Sandhills in front of me. Up again, oh joy. Nearly done now, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane and back on the A 58 again, a not so quick run down the hill and retrace the morning in reverse to reach home 29.1 miles after leaving. Good, that was.
Not lost, just slow mapping


----------



## hondated (4 Nov 2016)

Stonechat said:


> After some pains folloewing my off, went to hosp this morning. I have fracture at the shoulder (top of the humerous actually) in a sling now, no cycling/driving for at least 4 - 6 weeks.
> View attachment 149611


Sorry to see this I hope your are back out on the bike soon.


----------



## hondated (4 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Back on since my tumble at Llandegla. Shoulder is now healing up.
> 
> Usual evening route, but well, I met some local 'wild life'. Trick or Treating was still going on with lots of little kids about. Rounded the corner two streets from home, gang of young lads. 'Biker' was shouted, next thing a few rocks whiz past me. I carry on, oh bugger, bigger group of older teens. One jumps out from the crowd and hurls an iron bar at me. Fortunately it clattered off the front wheel without going through the spokes (MTB). Slammed on and gave them some of my mind, but what are you going to do with 15-20 pricks.
> 
> Carried on down the farm lanes, didn't see another sole other than 3 badgers. Got upto the next village, and spotted two officers so pulled over and reported it as this particular spot near home regularly has groups causing trouble. The officers took details and were going to call it in. The officers told me to avoid a certain road in that village due to Halloween trouble, but I wasn't going that way. Didn't see another sole, and cut my ride slightly short so I didn't have to come up off the TPT through the local council estate. Decent ride other than that. Absolutely filthy though. Glad I went out despite the idiots.


Reminds me of a time when I went to a union training course in Whalley Range and one evening I went out for a run. When I got back I was told by locals " you don't run around here " Oopps !


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Nov 2016)

Sea of vapours said:


> It's very much closed and it's not the 'old problem' bit just south of the Inn at Whitewell @ColinJ . The road has subsided along the very low bit by the river, between the Inn at Whitewell and The Dunsop Bridge junction. Going northwards yesterday I thought I'd have a look rather than take the detour and, about 1km from the Inn, I came across a complete lack of road: a deep hole about 20m wide, full width of the road. 'Fortunately', the people working there directed me round the back of some farm buildings: 60-70m on a muddy, but paved track and back on the road :-)
> 
> Unfortunately, that's not the major closure. About 2km short of the Dunsop Bridge junction lots of large machinery, about 3-400m of obliterated road and an awful lot of high fencing appeared. They're putting 10-15m long slabs of metal in on the river side with a rather large pile-driving machine accompanied by a great many diggers. There's an access route to the site, formed by boards across the field to the left (west) of the road, clearly heading for the nexus of machinery. I walked along it to have a closer look (*still outside the substantial, metal barriers and very much not on the site or obstructing anything*). When it was clearly curving back in to the collection of machines on the road and I was about to turn back, I met another cyclist. He was on the other side of the temporary, barbed wire fence separating the access road from the grassy field and had entered through a gate just north of the works. After some discussion, we both crossed the post and wire fence at this point, with considerable caution to avoid damaging either us or the fence, and he walked off along the boards and I squelched through the wet grass for a couple of hundred metres to the handy gate. There's considerable damage to the dry stone wall in at least two points near the northern end of the closure, demonstrating why clambering over dry stone walls is a really bad idea (as well as wholly unnecessary).
> 
> So, in summary, it's very closed indeed, both to cyclists and pedestrians, and I won't be doing that again. I persisted since the huge detour would have left me very short of daylight to get home. The only real obstacle is the fence, but it's about chest height with barbed wire along the top, so definitely inadvisable. All they needed to do was put a gate in it at the point I crossed, but presumably whoever owns the field doesn't want people walking across it :-\ Then again, they probably didn't want a great, boarded track across it either.



You certainly did a proper job of scoping that stretch.

Nothing I could possibly add from my one trundle along there, apart from I was struck by the preponderance of very expensive motor cars parked outside the houses.

Oh, and I nearly clouted an oncoming car trying to keep up with @ColinJ on a descent.


----------



## Donger (5 Nov 2016)

Ever had one of those rides where you keep hearing a rattle but you just can't track it down? I had one of those this morning. A rare Saturday morning outing for me, as I'm going to have to miss my club ride tomorrow. Quite fancied doing a 28 miler to bring up the 16,000 mile mark since I started in January 2009.
Set off with a purpose, and at a decent pace, only to hear the dreaded _rattle rattle clatter rattle_ from somewhere vaguely in front of me.

Pulled into a lay-by and twanged all my front spokes. Nothing. Checked the magnet on the front wheel wasn't touching the sensor. Nope. Checked the nuts on the front mud guard were on nice and tight. Yep. Any play in the bottom bracket? Nope. So off I went. Immediately, _rattle rattle clatter rattle_ again. Pulled into the next farm gateway and did all the same checks, and also checked the rear spokes, just in case. Nothing. Wondered whether there might be something stuck in the mud guard. Nope. So off I went again. _Rattle rattle clatter rattle_ it kept going.

At one point I took a foot out of my pedal strap and pressed it against the front mudguard while I was still moving, just to see if it really was the mudguard. Nope. After an hour of riding, I'd done only six miles, with all the stopping and checking. 

THINK! What was different today from the last time I'd been out? D'oh! What a plonker! It only turned out to be my thermos flask that I'd put in the metal bottle cage for the very first time. The moment I took it out and stowed it away in my back pocket the noise went away and never returned. Nothing wrong with the bike at all. 

Raised the pace after that, and did a highly enjoyable loop out via Frocester, Cam and the Slimbridge roundabout and back via Frampton on Severn, Epney and Elmore. Glorious sunny weather today. It was probably a bit cold, but I had my bib tights and long sleeved windproof base layer on today, so didn't feel it at all. 28.2 miles done, taking me ahead of last year's end of November total and still looking good for my first ever 3,000 mile year. 

Long may this weather continue. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Nov 2016)

Managed to dodge the rain for the commutes in and out of work yesterday, and it stayed dry last night for my Cubs firework display and bonfire which was nice. Met Office reckoned on 2 degrees this morning, so out with the base layers and the first time I've ridden long trousers on a commute this year, back to the winter boots too, nice to have warm feet.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Nov 2016)

Our ride today was via Floor Coverings of Dry Drayton to pick the colour of our new kitchen floor- an insurance saga of 10 months.....

From there we crossed the A14 and then turned to Longstanton. It's only 7 miles from Hardwick but it's probably about the 5th time I've been. A nice church, but not much else.

It's not far from here to the newly planned town of Northstowe, it's just diggers and a few half built houses at present, but watch this muddy space...
Through Willingham, still clinging on to orchards and cut flower holdings and then into Rampton, another little place out in the flatlands.

Just as we got into Cottenham we left it again heading toward Oakington. 
Last time we came this way we passed the Cuckoo Hill farm shop who sell Longhorn beef, I said we'd call in one day. This was that day.

They do nice quality stuff on a small scale. We bought some sausage meat and 3 lamb shanks (no longhorn!)









So we had added ballast on the way home to steady us in the stern, cool north westerly, good job too.

The garmin read 22.22 miles once home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/766517168


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2016)

Today's target Nov 100km ride . Out the door at 0930 and it's  and windy wearing longs and a gillet to take the wind off .plan was to follow a sportive route I'd done in Sept looping anticlockwise round Leicester . The day I did the sportive it rained all day and it was just a case of getting round and getting the ride done so I just followed the arrows so navigation might be an issue today Anstey to Rothley to pick up the route ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby . Got to Ashby Foeville to find the bridge still close which should have been open yesterday the workman said I could squeeze through on the path so a four mile detour saved  . Twyford ,Cold Newton ,Hungarton ,Billesdon . Along the exposed ridge from Billesdon to Gaulby I had a massive crosswind and I seemed to be riding at a 45 degree angle into Gaulby and the Hunting set are out so there horse boxes everywhere and people just wandering across the road into Kings Norton where the Navigation went slightly awry but managed to refind the route and onto Kibworth and out to Kilby and across the A5199 into Foston and down the road where the last time I put me and my bike in a hedge no spills this time . Again the Navigation went wrong into Countesthorpe back out to Croft no plotting a new route home . Thurlaston ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby and home .65.5 miles in the bag so target achieved a bit cold so a nice bowl of pipping hot soup and a hot coffee and slowly warning up


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Nov 2016)

I was awoken during the night with a pain in the knee. For goodness sake, I'm only 45 and stuff is wearing out already...
Anyway, knee was OK in the straight up / down plane, if not in the twisty turny plane, so I was out on the bike just before 8am.
Had decided to use the Road Comp for the first time since August on account of it having mudguards and grippier tyres - the forecast was dry, but the roads were likely to still be damp from overnight.

By 'eck it was chilly. Glad I'd put my warm bib tights on and layered up. Think it might be time for the shoe covers though - or double socking.
Local roads to get the legs going then up Leeds Road to Scholes and really noticed the wind from the north. Past the Coronation Tree and the climb before the descent into Barwick. Something was rattling though so I hopped off by a convenient bench for a roadside fettle - a tweak of the mudguards looked to do it (this should teach me to leave bikes unused for 2 months...). It didn't fix it though and the rattle continued to taunt me throughout the ride, stopping whenever I did, then starting again after I'd set off again. 
Back on and down the hill towards Barwick, taking a buffeting from the crosswind at every gap in the hedges - fortunately there wasn't much traffic about as I was taking a pounding and was glad to get into the shelter of the houses in the village.
Right onto Long lane with the wind briefly at my back for a speedy run down to Garforth, quick pause for a drink by the lights and then up the A642 towards the M1 roundabout.
Onto the roundabout and the wind made itself felt again, now a head wind and being a right pain. Fortunately much of the road to the Aberford turn enjoys the shelter of a wall / woods on the Parlington Estate, but as soon as I turned onto the Old Great North Road into Aberford itself I was straight into the teeth of it.
This is slightly downhill and it isn't difficult to maintain 30mph along here usually, but today I was working far too hard for the 17mph that the Garmin was showing. At this point I decided that plans to squeeze in a cheeky metric half were going out of the window.

So, through the village and onto Cattle Lane for the lumpy ride to Barwick. If it hadn't been for the wind it would have been a great day to be out on the bike, chilly but glorious sunshine and blue skies.
Down to Cock Beck and then the drag back up into Barwick completing the circle and retracing my ride out along to Scholes, battling that crosswind again before turning onto Leeds Road at the Coronation Tree and down the hill, before local roads straight into the wind for the last mile or so up to home.
Then to add insult to injury the bike moved slightly as I stopped the Garmin, meaning my sausage fingers hit "discard" rather than "save" 
Fortunately I also had Map My Ride running, so they are providing todays stats:







*14.97 miles* (I know...) (24.09 km) in *1h 4m* at an average of *13.9mph* with *544ft* climbed.

Sorry there are no photos, but I was too busy trying to find that blooming rattle each time I stopped.
Tomorrow looks grim weather wise (colder and windier than today AND raining as well!), so I think the half century ride might have to wait until next weekend...


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/766790595/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1478368887

Eventually I got ( nearly ) the whole ride downloaded. There are about 20 miles missing, because the Garmin is officially allergic to Chichester ( it turned itself off inexplicably on both bits of the ride at Chichester), then the phone inexplicably turned itself off at Emsworth, so I lost the phone tracking on Strava. Anyway, That's this month's imperial ton ride done and dusted.

It was a nice day for a ride, so I took myself off to Littlehampton, via Wickham, Fareham and Bognor. It was really chilly on the way out, and just started to get risky ( ice etc. ) at the end.





Bugger Bognor.






Littlehamp(ton).






Chichester ( where wierd tech stuff happens ).

Chilly but nice.


https://www.relive.cc/view/766790595


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2016)

My ride (yesterday) was 8.2 miles, later in the day for the last time, as our clocks went back overnight. A few cyclists out, and a couple of runners, the trail has been restored after a few weeks of construction.
60F
Winds SW8
Relative humidity 80%
Barometer 30.35 and steady in the glass
Fair, with more garage work forecast.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Nov 2016)

Yesterday, I got an early start - quite cold and a touch of frost here on the coast, but no wind. Glad I had wrapped up well - this was the first trip of the year with the woollen hat under the helmet. Followed a few local roads until I reached the NCN73, and followed that towards Kilwinning. From there, followed the B roads and farm roads inland towards Stewarton. Much more frost as I headed inland, and even a touch of ice at the sides of the road.


I was heading for the cycle path that runs alongside the A77 from Kilmarnock to Glasgow. This used to be a 4 lane road with no central reservation, but since the M77 opened, the old A77 is pretty quiet. It’s now a normal 2-lane road, with a separate cycle area.

I don’t know those back roads very well, and missed a junction, so ended up unexpectedly doing a few miles on a busier bit of road. It’s still a B-road, but was busy and a bit hilly. Fortunately no mad drivers....

About a mile before the A77, I went over a small pothole, and immediately felt something was wrong with the bike. Rattling and shaking noises from the front every time the bike went over anything rough, although handling was fine. I was sure it was front mudguard - noise definitely seemed to be coming from the front. But couldn’t see any problem. Maybe it was the water bottle rattling in the cage - no, it’s fine.

Stopped, and got off for a closer look - and realised that the rear mudguard had completely snapped through, just where it passes through the bracket at the seat stays. Bodged a quick repair - it’ll need replaced, and I could have just taken it off, but nowhere nearby to dispose of it - and pushed ahead.

Followed the A77 cycle path north for a few miles, then turned onto the old Eaglesham Moor road and headed uphill. That used to be a notorious accident blackspot - a busy, narrow, exposed road over the moor - but since the motorway extension opened, the moor road is practically deserted. For much of its length, it’s now marked as a single track road with passing places for motor vehicles, with cycle paths at both sides.

Arrived at the visitor centre for the Whitelee wind farm, and went to the cafe. The cakes looked great, but I opted for coffee and bacon roll - good coffee, plenty of bacon, and great value at 2.50!

Decided to check my distance on Strava, and realised I hadn’t turned it on... guess it was about 25 miles.
Back on the bike, and headed towards Kilmarnock - another 12 miles or so - to meet the family.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2016)

The last forecast I saw yesterday was for rain all day from 9am this morning.
I was up and about by 8, and although it was fairly blowy it was looking beautiful and sunny, not a cloud. The forecast said the rain would start at noon.

I got togged up, thermal top and a buff on my head (there was more than that I assure you!) and my winter boots. The first couple of miles to the Knapwell turn were cold, but after that I was just right. So my first 10 or so miles would be into the wind. It was a struggle at first! After our tandem ride yesterday we rode the 7 miles into town at 4.30 on the tandem, went for food with friends, then watched the fireworks, then went to the pub (I had 5 pints!) and rode home in the dark.
I'd like to say that the struggle was due to the cold, wind and late night cycling, but it was probably more to do with beer induced lethargy!

Up over the hill at Elsworth, a kestrel on a wire kept a beady eye on me as I rolled by. I kept my eye on him, he looked hungry! I rolled on into Hilton then turned for Graveley. Two blokes turned in just behind me. Half way to the A1198 junction one of them came alongside for a nice chat. They were heading for Grafham Water. 
From Graveley I went to Croxton, I'd now turned to a more southerly direction and the sun was a problem. This road is a nice gentle downhill for half a mile or so, but the surface is sketchy. There are some quite interesting potholes. Luckily I avoided them. Then a car crested the hill and I had to move over to the left. The bright sun and deep shadow at the edge of the road baffled me for a moment and I almost had a run in with the grass verge!

Home through the Gransdens and Toft. On the road up to Hardwick I was running out of gas... I probably need to top up the beer level!

31 sunny, chilly, lovely miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/767401764


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/767691308/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1478440472

A short one down to Beaulieu today.






Feeding the 5000 with this bad boy.






A lovely day today.






Autumn at Exbury.

https://www.relive.cc/view/767723561

Another 48 miles done. A very nice, but chilly ride.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Nov 2016)

Late night last night for both me and Andy so arranged a late meet up 1130 and forecast was rain . Up by 0930 and the suns shining so out the door at 1030 for an extended ride to meeting point 15 mins away . Up through Newtown to Markfield and happy I put my winter jacket on as its  got cold yesterday so warmer gear today . Ratby ,Groby back to Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley got to meeting point 5 mins early .Thankfully Andy was early as well so a quick loop planned . Cropston over the reservoir dam around the back of Bradgate park and straight into a headwind so a change of route right at the crossroads and into Swithland where it's starts to spit with rain .Woodhouse ,Quorn and now its raining properly hopefully my winter jacket which is shower proof will hold it off .Onto Mountsorrel and back to Sileby to drop Andy off at home refuse the offer of a coffee as I didn't want to stop and get cold so press on . Cossington ,Rothley by now I wet through as its got through my shower proof jacket and my feet and hands are wet back to Anstey a few prs on strava as I put the hammer down to get home . 36.2 miles in the bag so Novs 50 km in the bag .Just being to get the feeling back in my fingers and toes was properly soaked when I got home but still enjoyed it  I must be mad ! Time for a nice hot  and possible some cake


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2016)

Similar to @13 rider went out about 10am with our lass, cold but sunny. Couple of hours later it is chucking it down and we are both soaked through and freezing.

Just shy of 25 miles done.

https://www.strava.com/activities/767720417


----------



## 13 rider (6 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Similar to @13 rider went out about 10am with our lass, cold but sunny. Couple of hours later it is chucking it down and we are both soaked through and freezing.
> 
> Just shy of 25 miles done.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/767720417


Cold rain aswell For once I didn't trust the BBC weather app which turned out to be correct just looked out at the sun and thought I won't need my rain jacket !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2016)

13 rider said:


> Cold rain aswell For once I didn't trust the BBC weather app which turned out to be correct just looked out at the sun and thought I won't need my rain jacket !





I was dressed up like I was cycling in the Arctic. Our lass rides quite slowly so I never get warmed up on our rides and the rain just about finished me off.


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Nov 2016)

Club ride yesterday and just 6 hardy souls left Witchford to make up the mods group.Been feeling under the weather all week so wasn't sure if I'd do the whole run but in the end got to the cafe stop ok where we were joined by two others to make it eight on the way back.

Was pretty cold and a bit damp to start but had brightened up and warmed up a bit so after a nice american and bakewell slice it was off again with hat, inner gloves and rain cape removed.

Bit chilly again starting off but soon warmed up and was cosy inside the Isadore jersey and Sportful Fiandre tights.

Wind had got up but was mostly behind us(usually coming over our right side)so an easier ride back but after Earth and the first part of the road to Haddenham the body cried enough so dropped off and cruised back with two others.

So not the quickest club run ever but still a nice ride-out and it keeps the km's ticking over.

https://www.strava.com/activities/766731767


----------



## toffee (6 Nov 2016)

Very chilly this morning as as got the bikes out for a 20 mile run with Mrs T.

My road bike had a rear puncture so with Mrs T on her road bike and me on my tourer we set off.

Not too bad in the sunshine but as soon as we went into the shade it as very cold with the wind chill it was not a day for stopping.

Just after crossing the A421 on the way to Nash Mrs T stopped complaining that the chain was rubbing against the front derailleur. A quick look and nothing stood out so off we went again only for the chain to fall off her bike 10 yards down the road.

I couldn't bodge it back together so only thing was to phone for a pick up from our daughter.

How come when you need modern tech to work it falls. Her phone wouldn't answer my calls and texts weren't getting through. As it was very cold we were just deciding which taxi company to phone when she called. We were only a few miles form home so 10 minutes later her bike was in the back of the car and off they went. I then set off to finish the ride. 

We were actually stopped for about 50 minutes in total and had got quite cold.






Derek


----------



## Surlydave (6 Nov 2016)

A cold and breezy day in Suffolk, with the threat of rain and the lure
of watching the track cycling on tv, I only went as far as 11s at the 
Craft Centre in Dedham. We had a great turn out, (30+), as we were saying
goodbye to two of our longest serving members of the Suffolk Ctc. The 
outward leg was aided by a stiff tail wind, meaning the return 15 miles
was a little tough.


https://www.strava.com/athletes/8035690


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Nov 2016)

My wife recently signed up to do Ride The Night next May, she's never ridden a bike seriously before, and today was the first day of training (and the first chance we found to head out together to start to get her used to it). She's not unfit, but of course bike fitness is different and we set our sights realistically for something like a 15 mile loop on local B roads. It was also her first real ride on her new road bike, so lots to pick up.
We set off from home and headed south, with the intention to go down to Whitwell and back via Preston and Gosmore, but the heavens opened after a mile and in the temperatures it wasn't that pleasant for her first outing. She was riding so well though, road positioning was excellent, and the pace wasn't so bad either Gears were getting used too, albeit with some room to improve. After getting soaked and cold we decided a lesser ten miles probably wasn't bad for a first run out, and we gave up on Whitwell and did a shorter loop. Mrs C did well and she could have easily done more on a drier day. Well done wifey!


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2016)

56 miles the journey, Charlecote Garden Store Hampton lucy the destination. A ride of two halves today. Lovely bright breezy and very chilly morning, scenic route out through Baginton and down through Long itchington to Harbury and the farm road to take me through Chesterton and up over the M40 to Lighthorn, the village thats a bit of a challenge on a fixed, a steep descent into the village then a sharp climb out, and on through Wellesbourne, a sharp descent into the village saw me hitting 30 mph and around 150 rpm cadence, then onto to Hampton lucy. The man flue I had beginning of last month left me with low power and a slightly tight chest, I've also managed to pick up a minor shoulder injury, and though the ride out was a bit slow the shoulder was OK. My route back took me past Charlcote House then left and the climb up to the A46, a short section of the A road then a left to take me though to Norton Lindsey then across the Henley In Arden road and past Hatton Country World and the Honiley Boot and into Balsall Common to pick up the usual route home. My shoulder started to give me grief on the climb up to Norton Lindsey and gave me grief all the way home. The rain started riding into Balsall Common and continued most of the rest of the way home, I walked in the house like a drowned rat. The ride out was enjoyable but the ride home wasn't.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2016)

8.1 miles today in the bright sunshine, a beauty of a day for November around here. 
64F 18C
Winds SE 10
Relative humidity 52%
Barometer 30.31
Fair, with a probability of a pork roast in the offing.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> 8.1 miles today in the bright sunshine, a beauty of a day for November around here.
> 64F 18C
> Winds SE 10
> Relative humidity 52%
> ...




Wish the BBC did a forecast like that....


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Wish the BBC did a forecast like that....


Pork roast is about two hours or so away,by slow cooker. Approaching from the south, behind a cloud bank of Marsalla. Expect strengthening as garlic and season salt are encountered.


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2016)

Nothing much to the ride today but the forecast was awful but the timethe rain would be arriving kept on going back so I got up earlier to make the most of the blue skies. It was a bit chilly, my garmin said it was -0.3deg but the rain never arrived till 12:30pm by which time I was home and showered


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2016)

After writing quite a long post about my ride(s) yesterday, the forum logged me out and dumped it..

So, lets try again.. Here's some photographs and a Strava link to prove I did it..






The Ha-Ha looking towards Althorpe House






And my Canyon CX holding up the wall a bit further round Althorpe House. I reckon the by this time I was being surveilled by MI6, MI5 and Interpol! 
Still, no shots were fired at me...

Once back home, I had a quick wash and brush up, got my old SS pub bike out of the shed and rode down to the Favell shopping centre to sort my mobile phone out and grab a bit of food.






I ate my meat and potato pie on the way back home. Very pleasantly peppery it was too! 

A lovely couple of rides, one of 30 miles, t'other of 4 or 5 with a chilly headwind most of the way round the 30 miler!

https://www.strava.com/activities/766561938


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2016)

Todays ride posted today... A rare occurrence!

Late shift today, and looking at the forecast for the week, if I was going to get out and about, today would likely be the best day.






No boom was heard, but thanks for the warning!






I decided to do a circuit of the Washlands and back via Houghton, keeping off the roads as much as possible. The lane up through the village is quite pretty (pretty expensive as well!)






Back home via Billing Aquadrome and up the hill in Great Billing ready for some lunch and get ready for w*rk.. Booooo

12 miles in lovely autumn weather with a bit of breeze but warmer than expected.

https://www.strava.com/activities/768598014


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Nov 2016)

Monday commute on the XLS via Cottenham and Histon/Impington.

Likes;Not as cold as I thought it would be
Dry
Didn't feel too bad as I still have a touch of the lurgy
Bb replacement seems to be working fine


Dislikes;It was Monday
I was going to work
Seatpost kept slipping(gave up in the end and rode most of the way with it too low)

https://www.strava.com/activities/768490149


----------



## Crackle (7 Nov 2016)

10 miles on the Mtn bike. Lovely day, paths still not too muddy but slightly marred by a) forgetting to start my Garmin b) going arse over tit on a drop off I shouldn't have attempted, with an audience c) puncturing and realizing my pump was still at home but it was at least a pleasant walk.


----------



## Old jon (7 Nov 2016)

That was cold indeed. Also short, merely twelve and a half miles. Stagger around a bit of Holbeck and the wind was vicious, or maybe I was soft. A tailwind through Hunslet and up the hill to John o’ Gaunt’s and feet and fingers were still frozen. That was the biggest climb of the intended ride, I was not going to warm up any more than I already was. Discretion then. Turn right for Rothwell, drop down and turn right along the side of Springhead Park. Oooh, a mini roundabout! There is new. Turn left and then right to head towards Carlton and Robin Hood.



At Robin Hood turn right on the Wakefield Road and ignominiously pedal past the jawbones, second time this year, back into Hunslet, ride up Leathley Road and I am a very short distance from home. Still f f f freezing. May be warmer next time.
Cold snap produces map,


----------



## gavgav (7 Nov 2016)

I'm up at the caravan for the final time this year, before we shut it down for the Winter. @Rickshaw Phil joined me over the weekend and our plan was to do a ride together yesterday. However the North Wales weather put pay to that, with heavy showers and northerly winds making yesterday a wash out.

I woke up this morning to yet more heavy showers, but the forecast was better from lunchtime onwards and so decided to don the waterproofs and head out anyway.

There was light rain as I left the campsite and joined the main road down to Barmouth, but it soon gave over and with the wind behind me I made speedy progress to the town. I dropped down to the seafront and it hammered it down all the way along the mile or so, which was pretty demoralising and I half contemplated turning back. I can be stubborn when I want to be and so continued on, across Barmouth bridge, with glorious autumnal views up the Mawddach estuary.





I joined the Mawddach trail, which was surprisingly busy for a Monday morning with walkers and cyclists, but made good progress up to Dolgellau. I then turned left and joined new territory, with a first on the bike when using the subway under the main road. I had to walk the bike up the horrific steep slope to the road, and then had a short section on roads before using the shared path alongside the busy A470 for a short section. 

I then turned onto fabulous quiet country lanes along NCN routes 82/27, following the valley shelf road which had a few bits of climbing, but lots of undulating sections and a real pleasure to ride.

My aim was Coed y Brenin and I arrived at the picnic site before the climb up, pausing to have my lunch. It started to rain again as I set off up the climb, but thankfully it only lasted a few minutes and that was the end of the wet stuff for the ride.

I did the loop around the green route in the forest, which was great fun, but took it out of my legs a bit and I was glad to join the downhill track back down to the picnic site. Whilst descending down the track I met an oil tanker coming up towards me! I was slightly taken aback and he flagged me down, asking if there was a cafe up ahead. I said no and explained he was heading up towards the mountain bike centre but on private roads that weren't open to traffic! He showed me his paperwork and asked if he was in the right place, and I deduced that he was looking for Arthog Hall..........which is about 15 miles away!!!. I told him the best way to go, but first of all he had to try and turn the lorry around! No easy feat on that track. I left him to it and whilst having a comfort stop at the facilities lower down, he eventually appeared and headed in completely the wrong direction that I'd told him to go 

I re-traced my steps back down to Dolgellau and along the Mawddach trail. It's flat along there but my legs were starting to ache and it felt a long slog to Barmouth. I turned North and into the wind here, making it a tough last 5 miles up the coast and back to the van.

Really enjoyed the ride, despite the early rain and passed a few milestones.

My longest ride of the year so far at 46.5 miles.
Passed the 1500 mile mark for the year.
Passed my total mileage for 2015, with the aim being to beat my highest ever in a year. It will be a tough ask, but hopefully if the weather plays ball then I will do it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Nov 2016)

gavgav said:


> I'm up at the caravan for the final time this year, before we shut it down for the Winter. @Rickshaw Phil joined me over the weekend and our plan was to do a ride together yesterday. However the North Wales weather put pay to that, with heavy showers and northerly winds making yesterday a wash out.
> 
> I woke up this morning to yet more heavy showers, but the forecast was better from lunchtime onwards and so decided to don the waterproofs and head out anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got out and had a good ride. Shame the weather & having to be back at work stopped me joining you for this one. The trip to Electric Mountain did make up for it though.


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm glad you got out and had a good ride. Shame the weather & having to be back at work stopped me joining you for this one. The trip to Electric Mountain did make up for it though.



Marvelous photo!.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Nov 2016)

Proper Baltic today but sunny .Up the A591 from Grasmere, then Dunmail Raise-one of those long draggy climbs that seems to go on.....and on.....and on.... However when I got to the summit I was treated to a fantastic view of a snowy Skiddaw catching the afternoon sun. Then time to feel the need....the need for speed on the descent towards Wythburn Church and then a nice long level (mostly) bit of road northwards . Blencathra, Helvellyn and its neighbours were all dusted with snow as well. There was one utter numpty who decided to overtake me on a blind bend...a WVM but I'm sure that's just a coincidence. Then down the west side of Thirlmere-a lovely stretch of road and spectacular autumn colours. There's also a new stretch of cycle path which allows you to avoid a good chunk of the A591....I enjoyed a stoating descent down the hill I'd slogged up earlier, then a left turn at Mill Bridge down a lane into Grasmere - and up Red Bank (just a man and his will to survive). The last of the the afternoon sun was turning the fells on the other side of the valley a deep ruby red and when I'd despatched Red Bank (second time this week), I took the bridleway round the west side of Loughrigg Tarn, which gives you some great views towards the Langdale Pikes and the Bowfell group. After that , a nice fast ride through Langdale and along the Under Loughrigg road towards Rydal . There's a handy little lane on the right just after White Moss car park which is much quieter than the A591 and gives you better views too. It pops you out onto the main road just after the Wordsworth visitor centre. Then , after ignoring Tweedie's Bar earlier in the ride (eye of the tiger, eye of the tiger...) , I popped in for a quick couple of pints, including one of my favourites (Allendale American Brown Ale). Cheers!


----------



## gavgav (8 Nov 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Proper Baltic today but sunny .Up the A591 from Grasmere, then Dunmail Raise-one of those long draggy climbs that seems to go on.....and on.....and on.... However when I got to the summit I was treated to a fantastic view of a snowy Skiddaw catching the afternoon sun. Then time to feel the need....the need for speed on the descent towards Wythburn Church and then a nice long level (mostly) bit of road northwards . Blencathra, Helvellyn and its neighbours were all dusted with snow as well. There was one utter numpty who decided to overtake me on a blind bend...a WVM but I'm sure that's just a coincidence. Then down the west side of Thirlmere-a lovely stretch of road and spectacular autumn colours. There's also a new stretch of cycle path which allows you to avoid a good chunk of the A591....I enjoyed a stoating descent down the hill I'd slogged up earlier, then a left turn at Mill Bridge down a lane into Grasmere - and up Red Bank (just a man and his will to survive). The last of the the afternoon sun was turning the fells on the other side of the valley a deep ruby red and when I'd despatched Red Bank (second time this week), I took the bridleway round the west side of Loughrigg Tarn, which gives ysome great views towards the Langdale Pikes and the Bowfell group. After that , a nice fast ride through Langdale and along the Under Loughrigg road towards Rydal . There's a handy little lane on the right just after White Moss car park which is much quieter than the A591 and gives you better views too. It pops you out onto the main road just after the Wordsworth visitor centre. Then , after ignoring Tweedie's Bar earlier in the ride (eye of the tiger, eye of the tiger...) , I popped in for a quick couple of pints, including one of my favourites (Allendale American Brown Ale). Cheers!


Gorgeous around there isn't it! I must get back up there soon


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Nov 2016)

Bloomin' cold on the commute home at 7 o'clock this morning￼
Getting towards icicles in my stubble And yet tonight it's 6 degrees, and I'm likely to get wet on the way home in the morning


----------



## Oxo (8 Nov 2016)

I rode for 45 minutes along a cycle trail in New York State. Sorry no photos. Then it was out of the spin studio and back into the gym.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Nov 2016)

Nice and easy, flat 35mile ride around local Cheshire country lanes, a bit of drizzle, but very enjoyable nonetheless, ideal ride for older riders like myself..........
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/922990/Lymm-Hoo-Green-Pickmere-Comberbach-Daresbury


----------



## postman (9 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4524920, member: 21629"]I understand now what my cousin used to have in her mind when she used to say "that woman looks like a fly with those sunglasses on". Huuuuuge black eyes. The rest of face is ... it is. Somewhere.[/QUOTE]

I might get a slap for this,but here goes.Young lady you are bootiful,stunningly.I wish you all the very best in the coming months.I have been reading your posts,keep your chin up as we say here.


----------



## Donger (9 Nov 2016)

24 miler out to Arlingham and back today. Wore a combination of some of my warmest bits of kit (inc long sleeve base layer, bib tights and full gloves) and felt comfortably warm all the way round, although my face told me it might be cold. Beautiful conditions, except for a bit of a stiff westerly breeze.

Yesterday, while taking Mrs Donger to Ikea in Eastville, Bristol, I stopped off at the Specialized bike shop next door. I was in there for about 15 minutes, and I was their only customer. I was taking a look at some of the winter clothing and high viz stuff, and was quite pleased to see they had a few items in size "2XL". So off to the changing rooms, then. Now at this point I suppose I should point out that I am about 6' 6" tall, and weigh about 20 stone with a 38 inch waistline. So I knew it wasn't cut and dried that anything would actually fit me quite right, even if it was marked up as 2XL. But to say I was disappointed with their stock and the size labels would be putting it mildly.

Both the winter jacket and the high viz gilet that I tried were marked up as size "2XL", but I couldn't even get the two halves of the zips within 3 inches of each other ... and they were both at least 4 inches too short for me anyway. Size 2XL my **rse! And those were the biggest things thay had in the store. Despite me being the only customer at the time, none of the three assistants noticed me leaving without buying anything. I really should have complained, but this sort of thing grinds you down after a while. Just in case Specialized are responsible for any of the "robots" that regularly watch this site, I can tell them that for today's ride I was wearing the following items in a variety of genuine 2XL and 3XL sizes all of which fit me perfectly:
(1) AGU overshoes that I can get over my size 14 trainers 
(2) Craft windproof long-sleeved base layer ... long enough at the back to even keep my bum warm
(3) Dare2B long sleeved jersey
(4) Funkier bib tights 
(5) DHB close fitting winter jacket.

You shouldn't have to tell a cycle store that large cyclists really do exist and that some firms really do supply kit that fits them. In any other type of clothing, a size 2XL would be what you would expect a very large person to require. At Specialized that size label seems to be designated for small people who have just swallowed a Mars bar. I shall carry on buying my cycling kit elsewhere, and the Specialized shop can keep their hobbitwear collection.

Cheers, Donger.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Nov 2016)

My ride today was wet. I'd kind of hoped the torrential rain I watched through my night shift would ease off by home time, but twas not to be. On the plus side, an opportunity to test my Decathlon BTwin £25 waterproof trousers. Well, I arrived home perfectly dry, despite the best efforts of a dumper truck giving me a good splashing in a large puddle, so pleased with them. The funny little shoes covers attached to the legs were going to get cut off, but actually worked very well at both keeping shoes dry, and stopping the legs riding up.

@Donger I think the Specialized shop floor staff are all trained the same way. My local concept store shop floor guys showed zero interest in me looking to buy jerseys, but their workshop guy was nothing short of fantastic when it came to helping get my Roubaix up an running..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2016)

At last. Back in the saddle. This wasn't an easy ride really as I'm just starting to rebuild lost fitness. The autumn is well advanced now since my last outing. Still some colour on the trees and some blue in the sky. The nagging north westerly on the return leg had me struggling and with a saddle which slipped it was more difficult. Now for some bike fettling. 43 miles


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2016)

Only managed a couple of hours around dinner-time

Temperature it was okay (1 degree??), but after a while, the cold started to get to my feet, even with overshoes
Normally, when it's cold I'd put some bubble-wrap in the front of the over-shoes, but forgot it

I was however, a bit wary on the return, as I circumnavigate a roundabout/junction with the M62, if I come back the way I did
It's a bit of a 'dog-bone' with roundabouts to either side of the over-bridge
There was a hell of a smell of diesel around it, & a gleam on the last section (as though, the driver had changed lanes at last second), & a slightly squirrelly feel from the front tyre
Thankfully, standing the bike up a bit, kept me from the truck behind me

Earlier in the ride
Back Newton Lane

- top of 'Mary Pannal hill'
- turn right, at the traffic-lights
- follow for a couple of miles
- the sign in the mid-distance, is the turning, onto Claypit Lane, towards Ledsham


----------



## Venod (9 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Back Newton Lane



You don't do Strava then

Back Newton Lumps

https://www.strava.com/segments/5456631


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2016)

Afnug said:


> You don't do Strava then
> Back Newton Lumps
> https://www.strava.com/segments/5456631


No, don't even have any kind of electronics on it, just the digital watch that I wear


----------



## Big Andy (9 Nov 2016)

Another very enjoyable evening ride with the Leicester Spokes cycling group, a bit chilly but bearable. Wasnt even spolied by a visit from the puncture fairy!!

Check out my ride on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/770927691/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1478730573


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Nov 2016)

Chilly commute down the 20p road today which then turned in to a wet one.

Was a bit late leaving but still tried to do a proper warm-up to start so the fingers were a bit cold until I got to Wilburton where the push up the 'tor' warmed me up,nice roll through to Cottenham and then Histon and Impington before turning down Kings Hedges Road.

Got about half way down when I heard the dreaded hiss and hoped the sealant would work,alas not and probably not helped by coming to a stop at some lights so off the bike and set up on a path,disposable gloves on and start to put in a tube.Found what was a gash so probably a bit of glass and after making sure there was no debtis inside I got the tube in;a few pushes on the pump to get the tube carefully inflated and then a blast with the co2 to finish the job.

Unfortunately as I was fitting the tube it started raining so everything got nice and wet as I had it all strewn across the path,so just threw it all in the rucksack and it's now strewn over a bench to dry out






https://www.strava.com/activities/771175282


----------



## Old jon (10 Nov 2016)

After yesterday’s pusillanimous ( what a speller I be ) surrender to the weather, there was no way I was risking having to type that word again. Besides, there was blue sky to be seen, a gentle breeze, it could have been any time of year. Still cold mind, so I devoted some thought to clothing and made close to the right decisions.

As ever, the Holbeck wander and a minor corner of Hunslet, turning left to cross the river at Crown Point Bridge. Nose to tail traffic again as far as the Eastgate roundabout followed by miraculously clear roads all the way past the clock at Oakwood. By the school someone had parked their car, boot to the kerb, bonnet overhanging the white line. That is novel, some of the drivers in the queue might have been saying. I do wish I had had the time to join in the frivolities, it looked fun but I had just warmed up enough, so on I pedalled. Over the top of Boot Hill, turn right on Red Hall Lane, straight on for Skeltons Lane and left at the end for the swoopy downhill bit into Thorner. Exit the village riding up Church Hill and on to that nice flat looking stretch of road towards Bramham, it feels downhill in this direction.



Before the village, accurately, before the A 1(M) flyover, turn left on West Woods Road, the only way off is at Wattle Syke, so along the road of that name to Collingham. It was sort of tempting, after turning left, to take the next left up Jewitt Lane, but if any road in the area was going to have slidey patches, it would be that one. So, the A 58 all the way back, turn off for the clock at Oakwood, Roundhay Road to Roseville Road to Regent Street. It has just occurred to me, the end of Regent Street is that John Lewis place. OK the Eastgate Roundabout is between. Hmmm.

Twenty eight point three miles for the morning, reached home with a cold left foot again, and the shower was welcome and warm. Good one.

The inevitable map, still amuses and amazes me,


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Nov 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Chilly commute down the 20p road today which then turned in to a wet one.
> 
> Was a bit late leaving but still tried to do a proper warm-up to start so the fingers were a bit cold until I got to Wilburton where the push up the 'tor' warmed me up,nice roll through to Cottenham and then Histon and Impington before turning down Kings Hedges Road.
> 
> ...



A fair bit of kit there, I must ask though what is the plastic hinged thingymabob bottom right, the metal rod just below the lock (looks a bit like a preset valve) and the black thing to tight below the blue plastic (multi tool?)

Please feel free to give a full listing as there are a couple of other bits I don't recognize too in the middle.

Can see the pump, levers, driver, hand wipes? Cable ties and tube.

Cheers.

Edit, Bottom right looks like a var style tyre lever.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> A fair bit of kit there, I must ask though what is the plastic hinged thingymabob bottom right, the metal rod just below the lock (looks a bit like a preset valve) and the black thing to tight below the blue plastic (multi tool?)
> 
> Please feel free to give a full listing as there are a couple of other bits I don't recognize too in the middle.
> 
> ...



Looks quite a lot spread out like that I agree,

Anyway here goes(roughly left to right and top to bottom);

In the Kriega pack are glasses and contacts plus some medical stuff like tablets and nasal inhaler(I suffer with sinus headaches).
compact track style pump
Abus cafe lock
With a tubeless 'worm' tool next to it
spare tube
tiewraps
tubeless valve(removed from wheel)
Lezyne tyre levers(which clip to the container lower down)
co2 inflator
hand wipes with tyre boot,patches and spare KMC link hideing next to them
multi-tool
pouch to hold a some of these bits
Lezyne container which holds the boot,patches and tubeless 'worms'
And the Koolstop tyre lever*(https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tools/koolstop-tyre-mate/)

This all lives in an Alpkit drybag which can be switched between my Alpkit gourdon rucksack or the panniers on the Trek.

On club rides and sportives I use a small tail pack and jersey pockets and have a much smaller Lezyne pump to use with the co2.

Didn't actually need this as the S-Ones come off the rim pretty easily with the Lezyne levers and to be honest I haven't used the tubeless repair stuff either as I just bung a tube in for convenience and sort a repair out later.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Nov 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Looks quite a lot spread out like that I agree,
> 
> Anyway here goes(roughly left to right and top to bottom);
> 
> ...



Many thanks, I suppose it's best to be prepared for most things if you need to get to work every day.

I think I'm prepared for most common probs. I stuff a Topeak saddle bag with a couple of tubes, 3 or 4 cable ties, Topeak 18+ multi tool, the same cafe lock as you (Abus), 2 of each 9, 10 and 11 speed quick links, (the bag hops between three bikes and the only kit change is two road tubes for one mtb tube when on that steed). Some self adhesive patches, three levers and a spare silicon rubber strap for my Leyzyne light bracket. Each bike has it's own frame mounted mini pump.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Many thanks, I suppose it's best to be prepared for most things if you need to get to work every day.
> 
> I think I'm prepared for most common probs. I stuff a Topeak saddle bag with a couple of tubes, 3 or 4 cable ties, Topeak 18+ multi tool, the same cafe lock as you (Abus), 2 of each 9, 10 and 11 speed quick links, (the bag hops between three bikes and the only kit change is two road tubes for one mtb tube when on that steed). Some self adhesive patches, three levers and a spare silicon rubber strap for my Leyzyne light bracket. Each bike has it's own frame mounted mini pump.



It doesn't actually take up much room when it's all packed up,I can still get some spare gloves,light gilet and a cap in the drysack and still have room in the rucksack for food and even some clothes.

I'm actually looking to double up on some things so if I want to hop on either of the Ridleys I don't have to faff with moving things from another bike(been looking at a nice Silca seat bag for the Helium).

The lightest I ride is when I have the tubular wheelset on the Helium;spare tube strapped under the saddle with everything else in the jersey pockets,only in the nice weather though


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2016)

A few degrees warmer than yesterday. so out this morning

*Photographs from my files - not taken today*

Into Castleford, baulked by the crossing-gates, on Albion Street
Down past the _Crimea_, & _Lion_ pubs, Allinsons Mill
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4912844

Over the River Aire, & the Canal (Aire & Calder)
Up Barnsdale Road ('Roman road'), climbing 'Mary Pannal'
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1481296
Passing the old Ledston Luck Colliery; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/65357

Crossing 'Peckfield Bar; roundabout (where the A63 intersects)

Before reaching the new roundabout with the M1 (as it is nowdays), just north of Garforth, it was a right-turn onto the old HookMoor Road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4919375

A right turn, under the old A1, then the M1, before the two co-join
The old 'Great North Road' (A1) carrying straight on ahead into Aberford

Past Lotherton Hall, drop down to the _Crooked Billet, _& Lead Chapel_,_ then the climbing starts, & it's a lot harder than it ought to be




The memorial for the Battle of Towton passed. then into Towton itself
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/311105

Through the village, past the 'Old London Road' (pre 'Tadcaster turnpike'?)
A right turn, down a long, lovely gently descending Raw Lane, into Ulleskelf
Shadowing the river (Wharfe) into Ryther
Hitting Cawood (a sleepy little town) from the north-west (just before the toll-bridge, over the Wharfe)




Then it was a south-west turn into the head-wind, not that strong, but enough!!
A long, flat, open road, that offers barely any shelter - barring Bishop Woods
(looking the OS map, the road doesn't get higher than 9 metres above sea-level, until Sherburn-in-Elmet bypass - barring 2 railway bridges)

Another drag, down the bypass, to rejoin the 'Tadcaster turn-pike' (A162) below South Milford
- there's another stretch here, that's now a footpath/bike-lane, with the name London Road (again, harking back to it being part of the routes that meet up with the 'GNR; at FerryBridge/Brotherton

A right turn, onto Lunnfields Lane, under the railway bridge at Burton Salmon, as I knew that Rawfield Lane was closed, a couple of miles further north (near the roundabout with A63)
A few sharp bends, & a little climb, then it was back across the old ''GNR' at Fairburn, back past the Ings, & rejoin the Barnsdale road, south of 'Mary Pannal'

Home, via Castleford


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2016)

Todays ride, posted today(again!) I'm getting good at this 

My daughter decided, yesterday, that I should escort her, on her bike, into town for a couple of interviews she had to attend this morning. The reason being that I know the bike paths and quieter roads at 09:00. 

We set off at a sedate pace, and occasionally, got into double figures. Still, we weren't in a rush, luckily.

The first stop was for about half an hour while I waited outside as she was in her interview






Once in town, we had to get the bikes to the third floor for her 2nd.interview. Her bike was stood on its end in the lift, but I carried mine up the stairs as it's a lot lighter.. The people there didn't seem to mind, and even made us a cuppa!

After she was finished, we descended to ground level and rode through the Market Square and down to the riverside for our pedal back home. 






Luckily, we just got back before this lot closed in! (There she is, bottom left, bless her)

A leisurely 15 miles, but at least she made it, with promises of getting some padded shorts for next time 
Still, she persevered and made it home in one piece, with aching legs and a bit of saddle soreness. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/771328897


----------



## gbb (10 Nov 2016)

At risk of being a downer, this last year has been quite horrible, work uncertainty (I have job but suspect some serious erosion of terms and conditions soon as the company splits) and family difficulties (who doesn't have them once in a while )...so I know deep down I feel very flat and have done for a good while. 
Tonight, finish work, it's raining, nothing to do or interest me, I mooch around....... look out the window, it's drying somewhat, I call out...
' I'm going out on the bike for half an hour, just to sweep the cobwebs away...stop this feeling sorry for myself'

7.5 miles, just into town and back, dark, slight mizzle once or twice....feel a thousand times better now .
So good I got my tools out and immediately did a job in the house she's been asking me to do for ages .

Let's call it a medicinal 7.5 miles ​


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Nov 2016)

Don't know who's legs I had on my commute this morning, but they weren't mine. Struggled along at 11.9mph up through the reservoirs and got passed by a chap on a squeaky hybrid Seem to have a constant headwind the past few weeks, and today was no better. On the plus side I didn't get wet, and after 4 miles my fingers warmed up.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Nov 2016)

Beautiful ride this morning, out along the Chichester canal to Bracklesham at Billy's on the Beach for a cream tea, then down to East Wittering for a look around and back to base, perfect for a ride.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Nov 2016)




----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Nov 2016)

The forecast for tomorrow isn't good so the Saturday crew decided on an early ride. Steve E., Sara P., Pete M. and me headed off for the Castlemorton lanes and Longdon Marsh. My legs were asking "what's going on?" and anything with an upslope needed some care. Heading for The Rampings my front tyre picked up a thorn. I didn't need that. Sorted we headed for the Hams to cross the river at Haw Bridge. Just a jink around Deerhurst and we had a Tewkesbury coffee in our sights.

Steve thought a return by Ripple would be good but changed his mind. Bushley and Queenhill got the nod. So my lack of fitness was exposed again on Bushley Bank. Pete kindly sat up to wait. Not far now and we were shaking hands at the finish. Lovely outing with my pals. Some things are beginning to get back to normal (whatever that is). 40 smiles in sunny if chilly weather.


----------



## GuyBoden (11 Nov 2016)

Beautiful Autumnal day on the Cheshire country lanes, a nice easy flat 50 miles, Swettenham and back. Good ride for older legs.....
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/894324/50miles-Arley-Plumley-Goostrey-Swettenham


----------



## The Bystander (11 Nov 2016)

Having clocked up my first metric half century at the end of September I've been thinking of entering the half century per month challenge for 2017. I promised myself that if I could manage to clock up a few more before the end of the year I'd give it a go.

I've surpassed my own expectations since then by clocking up one per week during October and I've just ridden my second for November. No doubt the onset of winter will wipe that smug grin off my face but so far so good.

After my previous somewhat wet and muddy effort I put the road bike away for the winter (or set it up on the turbo trainer for those inclement days where riding outside holds no appeal) so I'm on the hybrid 'till Spring. The downside is the drop in speed (not that I'm particularly quick on the road bike) : the upside is that I'm no longer obsessing about how fast I'm going, so I can think about exploring new, longer routes instead.

Today's route wasn't new as such. I'd ridden most of the roads at least once before but never strung together on the same ride. I set out to Old and then to Scaldwell and Brixworth. From there it was a drop down before the climb into Spratton. I'd ridden up here once before and the experience scarred me so it was with some trepidation that I approached the village. I feared I was going to struggle so it was on to the granny ring and the largest rear sprocket and then I employed a climbing technique akin to winching a dead weight up a flight of stairs.

It wasn't as bad as I feared, not quite a stroll in the park (that would have been much quicker) but I didn't suffer as much as the memory of the first ascent. After that effort I was completely "boiled in the bag", there was still a chill in the air when I set off but by now it was blue skies and zephyrs so the jacket was jettisoned.

I don't think that the bogey hill of Spratton was the biggest I climbed for the day but it was the biggest in my mind. Nothing over 10% for the route but it was close to enough for me.

I continued West to Teeton and then on to new to me roads to Ravensthorpe where I turned South to East Haddon and then East onto the return leg on the trip.

The run down from Holdenby and to Boughton station were a delight despite a couple of shocking overtakes, but they were the exception, mostly courteous and considerate drivers. From there I was back on familiar roads to Moulton, Holcot and Orlngbury where I turned North to home.

Not my longest ride but more climbing than I've done on a single ride.

52km / 32.5ml going along.





and 658m / 2,158ft going up (and down again but there’s no bragging rights there).


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-4038-830B-93CAE003270C?hl=en-GB&v=1478878284

53 miles in some lovely bright weather today.

Down to the D-day museum in Southsea and back, with a stop off at the Royal armouries coffee shop en route.





Coffee and a lovely almond and raspberry slice, demolished with the Spork.






Massive balls.







View from the top of Portsdown hill.






A massive weapon at the D day museum in Southsea.







The Hovercraft about to crash, or land, I'm not sure.







Fountains and lighthouses.

A nice day for it.


----------



## Old jon (12 Nov 2016)

I wonder, is misplaced optimism a symptom of old age? Nah, I’ve had it all my life. So, this morning felt a lot warmer than the last few days have been, before I had even stuck my nose outdoors. Maybe the wind had dropped. I had already decided to aim roughly towards Otley, which means a cut through Holbeck, Office Lock to Viaduct Road along the towpath, across Kirkstall Road and the almost endless climb to Lawnswood Ring Road through Headingley. Of course I was warm! Just after crossing the Ring Road my left hand made a unilateral decision to indicate for a left turn and me, well, OK, it’s only a bit more hill. Then you reach the top, relief ‘cos of the downhill bit in front of you. And your temperature drops along with the road. I resisted turning off at the junction for Otley, just carried straight on to Bramhope, into the mist. This is when I decided that home would be good.



Straight home at that. I completed 21.2 miles by riding back along the A 660, the Kirkstall diversion and back along the towpath again. The following may horrify some cyclists, you may need to avert your eyes. As I was putting the bike away I noticed the tremendous amount of muck it was carrying, even on the outside of the mudguards. I cannot recall seeing it that dirty after one ride before. May clean it tomorrow.

Despite the video title, I never saw a horse all the ride.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Nov 2016)

Generally pottered about all morning waiting to see if the rain was going to break about 2 ish as per weather app .Out the door at 1.45 into a very fine drizzle in gloomy conditions so lights on .Out up Newtown Linford and decided to due Pollybotts lane as I not been up it for some while . So up Ulverscoft lane and onto Pollybotts lane .hard work getting up it today lots of debris on the road out round the back of Markfield and on to Thornton down into Ratby and the conditions are being to clear so decided to do a few more miles . Groby back to Anstey and head round the back of Bradgate park and the final climb of warren hill again hard work at one point lost traction on some wet leaves grinding almost to a halt but kept upright and just about moving foward . Nice quick descent back into Newtown and home 22.7 miles in the bag do glad I got out really enjoyed it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Nov 2016)

Old jon said:


> Despite the video title, I never saw a horse all the ride.



Far better than mine today ('Harriers v Cyclists', up at Bingley)
The first 2 fields would have had Cows in, till about 2 hours before the start

It was messy.....................


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Nov 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/773269413

Nightmare.

I was heading for Basingstoke, when 4 miles in, my left crank decided to part company with the bike. I quickly got my multi tool and best stamping boot out, put the crank back on ( fortunately it had just worked loose ) and stamped it down. I then tightened the grub screws down and went to set off. The only problem was that I'd managed to put the crank back on aligned with the other crank, rather than opposed. It wasn't coming back off without an extractor ( hammer ) which I didn't have, so I had to walk the bike back home. I then got the good old Boardman Pro Carbon out, and set off on a short one. Despite the weather forecasters best shout, that the rain would have died out and stopped by then, of course the exact opposite happened. I got back again looking like a drowned rat. Not a great day, but hey, these things happen.







Soggy Autumn stuff.


----------



## Diggs (12 Nov 2016)

You know what? I enjoy cycling in the rain..
Out with a few hardy souls from the LBS














And finished


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2016)

After the grotty weather yesterday, I was pleased to see that the Met Office got it right today.
I finished w*rk and was home and in bed by 03:00 so was slightly surprised that I awoke at 08:00 ready for a few texts back and forward with the family about meeting up for the Armistice Day parade in the town centre.
As i had to lock the bike up there, I took the old SS Pub Bike along the Washlands and up through Becketts Park to the Market Square where I attempted to buy a coffee from Burger King. Their machine was broken. The queue next door at Starbucks was too long for me to wait. Luckily, I grabbed a cuppa from a market stall.

The bands and parade










by the church, was a bit crowded, but for the march past, we trotted off the The Guildhall and were front of the pack for a great view.






On my way home, I took a pic of th e War Memorials in the church grounds.

After a bit of shopping, I headed home by a similar route.

A nice ride in lovely weather, wishing I could have been out all day, but, sadly, w*rk beckons.. Booooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/774184858


----------



## 13 rider (13 Nov 2016)

Got a phone call from big sister last night "are you going for a bike ride tomorrow " silly question " are you going to nice pies cafe ?" No but I could do " can you order xmas pork pies  . So that's today destination sorted .Out the door at 0830 out to Cossington via Cropston and Rothley Then followed a recent CC ride up the Wreake valley to Frisby and out to Gaddesby at this point I realised I get to the cafe before it opens so turned for Great Dalby passed a club travelling in the other direction turned towards Eye Kettleby where I found two rides looking lost asked if they were ok and they said they had lost their group so pointed them in the right direction. Quick blast down the A607 to Kirby Bellows and into Asfordby and up Saxelby Hill onto Wartnaby and on to Nice pies and a welcome coffee and a slice of cake




So which pork pie ,standard ,pork and black pudding ,pork and stilton or with a cranberry topping  a standard for me and pork and black pudding for big sis order placed ready for xmas
So 30 miles on the clock a Imperial half century calling so back on the bike out to Willoughby on the wolds ,Wysall ,Costock ,East Leake took a new route from here to Stanford on Soar ,Barrow ,Quorn then back home via commuting route . 60.6 miles in the bag in quite nice conditions a few riders still out today . Todays milage took me past my target of 5000 miles with over a month to spare


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Nov 2016)

After yesterdays wash-out was a lovely crisp morning for a ride, unfortunately I didn't check the wind direction so ended up with a tailwind to start and struggling back into the wind.

Anyway headed out to Littleport via black bank and then towards Mildenhall before veering off at Beck Row to Freckenham and then Chippenham,no stop at La Hogue and out to Kennett before a run in to Newmarket and a short stop there at 11:00.

Back out and heading for Fordham and Soham and a slog to Wicken and Stretham;decided along that stretch that iI would abandon doing a 100k as I had a mini 'bonk' so just rolled home via Witchford for a 80km total.

Bit annoyed about not finishing the 100 but sometimes you have to admit defeat so will try again next week weather permitting.

https://www.strava.com/activities/774356639


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/7...-4915-B54F-AB3D7905FC2E?hl=en-GB&v=1479048770

A little Jolly up to Southampton for the Remembrance Sunday stuff, then off to Romsey, where I was joined by a couple of Royal Marine Buglers, a drummer, and a cornet player, they'd been doing the Romsey Remembrance thing.

A nice day for it too, and the bike stayed in one piece today.


----------



## gavgav (13 Nov 2016)

A grey and chilly day in shropshire, brightened by a bike ride. I'd spent the morning doing some gardening and packing the patio furniture away for the winter and so headed out just before lunch, in the direction of Wales.

It was out along the bumpy cycle paths to Shelton and then onto the roads to Montford Bridge and Shrawardine. There were a few unforecast spots of rain in the air, but they didn't amount to anything as I continued to Royal Hill and Melverley, where I paused for some lunch just by the bridge and border into Wales. Whilst there a very pleasant elderly couple pulled up and we had a chat, talking about my ride and their walk plans.

I crossed the bridge and into Wales, before joining the busy main road to Princes Oak, where I was glad to turn onto lanes again. There is a long climb up here, before dropping down to Halfway House and Westbury.

I then climbed up Hinton Lane and had a real moment as a kid of about 5 came around the corner on a balance bike with no brakes, on the wrong side of the road. We just about missed each other and I then came across his parents who got a glare from me and a shake of the head. Some people are so irresponsible, and if I was a car then it is likely the kid would be dead now. Really made me angry 

I continued down to Asterley and then joined the mucky lanes to Edge and then Lea Cross. After crossing the busy road I climbed up to Arscott and started to get pain in my left knee again. It seems to come and go and today it decided to flare up . 

It was hard going to Annscroft, Stapleton, Condover and home, with the knee getting steadily more painful. I hope it's not going to last as long as last time when I had to stop for a month.

39.0 miles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2016)

Weather forecast for today was fantastic so I had to get out and do the November imperial.

Up at 6:15. Look out of the window and the roads are wet so decide to do the ride on the Tricross, it's a bit heavier than the road bike but it has full mudguards and disc brakes. Also decided to wait for it to get light before I set off. After a big cup of tea and a couple of slices of toast it was light enough to set off without the bike lights by 7:15ish.

I'm the treasurer of the local scout group and needed to pay a few bills so I'd planned a route yesterday that took in three addresses that I needed to drop cheques off at, might as well save the cost of three stamps 

Also planned in a stop at nice pies cafe and a total route of just shy of 105 miles.

Set off as the sun was rising and under beautiful clear skies. Forecast was for sun all day and about 8c and a light northerly wind.

First cheque was dropped off at just under 6 miles and then it was out into the countryside. Was a little misty but not enough to need a light, would have looked great on a GoPro, absolutely cracking morning weather wise, for November it was exceptional.

Next cheque dropped off at 15 miles followed by a gentle climb up to Billesdon. I then jumped onto one of my regular commuting routes and headed to Lutterworth. 

Perfect timing number one of the day was made at Lutterworth. I got there about 10:30 and the police had just stopped the traffic so the scout and guides could parade through the town behind a band for remembrance day. So stopped and watch the whole parade go by and then followed them along their route to the church. Had to hop of the bike to get through the crowds and on my way again.

Mile 65 and final cheque delivered. This one was for the district scout shop and luckily they were open as they don't have a letterbox

After the last drop it was a swift ride along the A47 into Leicester city centre and out the other side to head up to the cafe.

Perfect timing number two. As I walk into the cafe, the chap behind the counter points to my favourite cake and I give him the thumbs up. Get to the counter and he ask me if I can manage the piece that is left, was easily twice the size of the portion shown in @13 rider ride post, maybe three times the size 

Of course I can manage it , the girl (i think she might be his daughter) asks if I want a mug rather than the fancy cup and saucer they usually use. She's only served me once before and she remembered I prefer a mug  I obviously go in there too much.

Heading back home the weather is still brilliant and I decide to ignore the route and detour to had a few more miles.

111 miles in total by the time I got home.

Was one of those rides were everything went well. Bike felt great, I felt great, weather was great and I got an extra big bit of cake at the cafe  as Pa Larkin would say Perfick!

https://www.strava.com/activities/774407129


----------



## 13 rider (13 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Weather forecast for today was fantastic so I had to get out and do the November imperial.
> 
> Up at 6:15. Look out of the window and the roads are wet so decide to do the ride on the Tricross, it's a bit heavier than the road bike but it has full mudguards and disc brakes. Also decided to wait for it to get light before I set off. After a big cup of tea and a couple of slices of toast it was light enough to set off without the bike lights by 7:15ish.
> 
> ...


Did you have the slice of triple layer raspberry  I was tempted


----------



## Donger (13 Nov 2016)

71.7 miles for me today. One of my KCC teammates has a tradition of riding his own age in miles every birthday. And so it was that we set off on "George's Birthday Ride" this morning to do a 67 miler. As this ride was a "special", 9 of us Intermediates started early, at 8.30, and the Fast crew started half an hour later. The idea was to meet up at the cafe at Tortworth at the 50 mile mark, but they reeled us in by the time we had done 32 miles! George, being a game old-timer, managed to stay on their wheels for a few miles, along with a couple of others from our group. We met up with them again at the cafe just as the Fast boys were leaving.

Beautiful weather today.... a miraculous break from the freezing cold and the driving rain we have had in the last few days. One or two puddles and a bit of mud on the roads (particularly near Berkeley) and some wet leaves here and there, but a glorious ride with only a very gentle North wind to contend with. Once my thumbs had warmed up after the first few minutes, it was comfortable all the way.

At one point we took a wrong turn that turned out to have a good side and a bad side. The good was a glorious sweeping descent from the Hawkesbury monument to Hillesley, and the bad was a horrible drag of a climb back up through Charfield with over 50 miles already in our legs. I instantly recognised it from an audax I'd done last year, and knew it would be grim. Winched my way up eventually, and was the last to arrive at the cafe.

Four of us rode back to the start together, one of them being George who, despite being 67 years old, was the freshest of the lot of us. What an amazing individual. I know one thing for certain .... I won't be capable of what he just did in 11 years' time. We shook hands at the end. I'd just done a Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride for the 23rd month in a row, but I was way more impressed by George, and it was he who was being congratulated.

Enjoy the weather everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Surlydave (13 Nov 2016)

I like most of my fellow C.chatters was glad to see the back of yesterdays grotty
weather, and was able to take advantage of a great autumnal day. We left our usual
departure point on time and followed a very interesting route to our coffee stop, just 
outside Hadleigh. Fed and watered we set off to Brent Eleigh some 10 miles away.
The sandwiches at the pub were superb, with the slices of bread almost 3/4" thick!!


https://www.strava.com/activities/774449413


----------



## dim (13 Nov 2016)

I spent all week plotting a course with 'Ride with GPS' and Strava heatmaps. I live in Cambridge where it's flat and only recently got my Garmin Edge 1000 and I am now trying to explore/ride areas nearby that have a few hills, especially to the South of me

I designed a course of just over 90km with an elevation of just over 700 meters and a climbing time of 25% of the total ride

Nice route, ... good roads and few cars .... I will do this course/route often:

https://www.strava.com/activities/774268861


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Nov 2016)

Jealous of you lot getting decent rides in. By the time I'd taken my Cub pack to the local Remembrance Day service and parade, then waited in for someone to collect an ebay sale I only had half an hour spare, so a brief 6 or so miles out on the new steed. Amazing how much different 3/4 of a turn on the saddle angle can make, got to get a few more rides under the belt to get it as I'd like.
Back to the commute tomorrow...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2016)

13 rider said:


> Did you have the slice of triple layer raspberry  I was tempted



Yes, it is bloody lovely cake, well worth riding for.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes, it is bloody lovely cake, well worth riding for.


 I saw that slice and thought That's not big enough for 2 slices but surely too big for one .You proved me wrong . You don't now how near you came to that not being there but I had a big breakfast . You had done the milage to justify it . I would not have made it home if I'd gone for it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2016)

13 rider said:


> I saw that slice and thought That's not big enough for 2 slices but surely too big for one .You proved me wrong . You don't now how near you came to that not being there but I had a big breakfast . You had done the milage to justify it . I would not have made it home if I'd gone for it



I wolfed it down, I had done 85 miles on two slices of toast so I thought I deserved it


----------



## shouldbeinbed (13 Nov 2016)

Utterly lovely. Short route into work, longer route home just because.

Not many bikes out today before it got light this morning and the last hour.

Wee bit of statistical analysis based on my own observations today

66% of cyclists ride a folding bike
33% a mountain bike.

33% of all bikes are electric.

66% have good lights while 33% are barely visible.

100% had some form of reflective or visibility clothing(*)

0% wear a helmet(*)

(*)easy tigers, it's only a bit of fun based on 3 bikes.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Nov 2016)

Apologies - this is yesterdays ride today (again)

The weather wasn't great yesterday morning, so it was after 1pm before it had dried up enough to get out. Out on the trusty mudguard equipped Road Comp for the second weekend on the bounce, but with plans to do a longer ride than last time.

The good news is that I'd sorted last weekends annoying rattle (front mudguard), so off we went, warming up on local roads before the climb up Leeds Rd into Scholes and on to Barwick, taking the right towards Garforth on Long Lane. I remembered why I normally go out first thing - the roads were a lot busier and not everyone seemed to be aware of what a reasonable gap is...
Climbing up into Garforth under the railway bridge there was a terrible grating / grinding noise, so i changed down to the small cog at the front which fixed it but only for a minute and then it was back, so I stopped in the little car park by the traffic lights for a look see. I was on the verge of turning for home when I suddenly realised that the pump was catching on the front mech - I've got a Topeak Pocket Rocket which twists and locks in the closed position, but going over a bump must have unlocked it allowing the barrel to drop down! Sorted and back on my way up the A642 and over the M1 at the roundabout, then on towards Aberford but instead of turning left and going through the village I stayed on the road under the A1(M) up to Lotherton Hall and then down the hill past the Crooked Billet and taking the sharp uphill towards Saxton before dropping down into the village.
Out to Barkston Ash and then on to Church Fenton, where there was a set of seemingly unnecessary temporary traffic lights atop the railway bridge.
Through the village and onto Brackenhill Lane along the southern side of the airfield heading for Ryther.
A lot of this is effectively single track (although there are no signs to that effect!) with drainage ditches along both sides, so with a car in the distance heading my way and one a little way behind me I was getting a wriggle on to get to one of the infrequent field entrances over the ditches so I could pull in.
As it happens I timed it just right so was able to let both motorists get through before carrying on.

Over the railway line and into Ryther, where I turned left, recrossing the railway line and heading through Ozendyke into Ulleskelf, before heading back to Church Fenton and completing the circle, the retraced my steps back to Saxton, where just past the village I stopped for a drink and a couple of photos in the fading light.












Back in the saddle and loaded with Haribo I was off down to Copley Lane and then Lotherton Hall, through Aberford and onto Cattle Lane for the rollercoaster ride to Barwick. Really felt the long drag up into the village from the bridge at Cock Beck and the climb continues all the way to the descent to the Coronation Tree in Scholes. Along Leeds Rd and the descent down the hill that never seems as steep going down as it does going up, before heading up to home on local roads.
I'll admit that last mile was blooming hard work, but I got it done just as the light was finally going.

*33.6 miles* (54.07 km) in a reasonable *2h 22m* at an acceptable average of *14.1 mph*, with a total of *1292 ft *climbed. After a week off the bike I'll take that and it's my half century ride in for the month which is another plus

I wore my new Agu overshoes from Planet X for the first time, as recommended by @Donger in the Found a Bargain thread a few weeks ago. Getting home without having feet like blocks of ice is something I could get used to, so cheers for that!


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2016)

After yesterday's washout I was itching for a ride, and so was Mrs Dave. It was difficult to know how many layers to put on, the sun was out but it was parky. We both just about got it right.
We wound our way over to the bottom of Chapel Hill and started the trudge up, we were both feeling a bit lethargic. At the top a girl came by us.... 'you'll be quicker on the way down' she said as she overtook us. Too right we were. She hadn't peddled on the decent, we went for it! We flew by her.

From Barrington we ended up in Orwell. I was trying to make it to Wimpole for a civilised wee but my bladder had other thoughts. I spied a convenient conked tree..... I was there an age. I was going long enough for a couple and their late teens daughter to cycle by. I had my back to them, they saw nowt, but Jo said they didn't look too Impressed! We overtook them a few minutes later but they didn't speak!

We rode through the drive at Wimpole but didn't stop, other than to sit in the traffic jam on the drive way. They had some woodworking event going on by the looks of it.

On through Arrington and Croydon before going up the hill to Hatley St George, bottom gear not required!

We stopped at Waresley garden centre for a spot of tea and cake. Jo looks like she's been sedated!






Out past Waresley woods and it was bright and sunny, we had company...











Nice blue skies. We need more!

34 miles today, I was hoping for more but someone wanted to come back on the direct route.

https://www.strava.com/activities/774272610


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2016)

Just to work, & back home
Left home @ 07:35, left work @ 17:30


----------



## colly (13 Nov 2016)

An easy run out this morning. Fixed wheel again. No intention of 'pushing it' but rather a bit of a hilly ride instead. Whatever, seeing as I had no breakfast before I went out the last 5 miles seemed like 105.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/11895913


Some really glorious views of Wharfedale with the early sun low in the sky setting everything in relief. Left my phone at home so.....................take my word for it.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Nov 2016)

Another ride out with my wife as she starts to get used to increasing miles ahead of her spring charity ride. 
Gorgeous, gorgeous weather with 8 degrees and bright sun. I stuck with tights and booties etc because I'm a wuss and I like to stay toasty, but I felt I probably could have survived without. 
We went south through Hitchin, then off the main roads cross country up some longish climbs to the beautiful village of Whitwell where they cultivate watercress in the stream. From there, another climb up to the village of Preston, before turning north and descending very fast along a couple of miles of great cycling roads into Gosmore, before joining the traffic again for the run home. 
Only 16 miles / 25k, but really good fun, and Mrs CT is getting into it very well.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (13 Nov 2016)

Decided to actually cycle to work from home instead of getting the train to Highbridge and cycling the 2.5 miles from the station.Lovely quiet roads at 9am,gorgeous weather too.What's not to enjoy?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2016)

It's not been a bad weekend weather-wise so yesterday I got the knockabout bike fettled up (new chain and cassette) and today took it out to do the November challenge ride.

I was heading for Vyrnwy having only been that way once this year so was up and about early and on the road shortly after seven heading through Montford Bridge, Kinnerley, Knockin and Llynclys then up the Tanat Valley to Penybontfawr and over the hills to Llyn Efyrnwy. The ride out went well - not too much traffic and a fairly light wind even if it was a headwind. I wasn't quick on the knockabout bike and this got put into sharp relief when a rider on a similar style of bike (but a better quality make) overtook and very quickly left me trailing way behind.

Having reached Vyrnwy I did a lap of the lake where the legs after being initially reluctant following a big climb through Cwm Hirnant, settled into a nice rhythm and a cruising speed of about 15mph.

I paused at Artisans to get a hot chocolate (some of which I managed to spill liberally over the bike ) then reversed my lap of the lake at a similar comfortable cruising speed.

The return was the reverse of the way out to start with. After another climb over the hills the gradient was then mostly downhill for several miles and with a following wind I enjoyed a nice fast run back down the Tanat Valley. I took a different way after Llynclys, turning towards Melverley, Crew Green, Westbury and over towards Exfords Green and Lyth Hill as the light faded.

107.6 miles at 13.3mph moving average which i'm quite pleased about using this heavy bike on a route with two climbs of a big hill in.





Leaving Shrewsbury as the sun comes up behind me.





First view up the Tanat Valley.





A familiar view but with some good autumn colour for a change. The dam at Lake Vyrnwy.





I got to this point just before 11am which was a very peaceful spot for some Remembrance Sunday reflection.





Up at the head of the lake now.





On the second lap of the lake now. There are a few waterfalls but this is probably the best of the roadside ones.





Trying to be arty. Not bad for once I think.





Having left the lake I head for the hills once again on the way home.





Much later in the ride. I'm about 17 miles from home but crossing the Severn back into Wales again briefly.


----------



## Old jon (13 Nov 2016)

colly said:


> Some really glorious views of Wharfedale with the early sun low in the sky setting everything in rellief. Left my phone at home so.....................take my word for it.



Glorious ride, slightly jealous. May do a similar tomorrow. Are we not lucky?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Nov 2016)

What a lovely morning. I was out early (for me) to meet John G. at Callow End. Staunton got the nod. As we headed south from the Old Hills I met Simon P. We haven't seen each other for ages so a bit of catching up was done before our routes diverged at Clevelode. John knows the various jinks and dodges so there wasn't much need to discuss the route. We were able to set the world to rights instead. At Ashleworth I showed him a different way by Wickridge Street. He liked that and it saved us a mile or so of busy main road. The cafe at Staunton was busy and it took a while to be served but that just gave us more time to fix the world.

A brief word was all that was required to decide on a return route. So with a bit of brain engagement we navigated by Lowbands for Cobbs Cross and the climb to Hollybush. With the air so clear we paused to take in the views over the Severn and Avon valleys. Thence we dropped away by Welland and on for our parting near Guarlford. I was almost home now so pottered back up the Guarlford road having had a lovely social one to one with my friend. 47 smiles


----------



## colly (13 Nov 2016)

Old jon said:


> Glorious ride, slightly jealous. May do a similar tomorrow. Are we not lucky?



I reckon.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Nov 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's not been a bad weekend weather-wise so yesterday I got the knockabout bike fettled up (new chain and cassette) and today took it out to do the November challenge ride.
> 
> I was heading for Vyrnwy having only been that way once this year so was up and about early and on the road shortly after seven heading through Montford Bridge, Kinnerley, Knockin and Llynclys then up the Tanat Valley to Penybontfawr and over the hills to Llyn Efyrnwy. The ride out went well - not too much traffic and a fairly light wind even if it was a headwind. I wasn't quick on the knockabout bike and this got put into sharp relief when a rider on a similar style of bike (but a better quality make) overtook and very quickly left me trailing way behind.
> 
> ...


Love your "arty pic"


----------



## bruce1530 (13 Nov 2016)

Sounds like you’ve had decent weather south of the border. Here, on the west coast of scotland, it’s been miserable!

Yesterday morning it was very wet early on, so I waited til about 11 before going out. Did a 15 mile loop - from home, through the town, then up a 1km hill - not steep, but a busy A road. Didn’t feel that i was going particularly fast, but Strava says it was a PB for me (although still relatively slow). Then a windy trip along a back road to West Kilbride, down towards Hunterston, and back home via the A78. Just 15 miles, but with the later start I didn’t have time to go much further.

Today I was out earlier, and started on the same route. Miserable morning - when I left it was dry, but visibility was poor, and the wind was getting up - coming from the opposite direction from yesterday. Matched yesterday’s time on the first hill. The plan had been to continue along the coats to Largs, but when I reached the A78, the visibility had dropped right down, and it was raining. And it was “wet rain” - that sounds daft, but it was unpleasant rain - cold and soaked through. So headed back home on the same route as yesterday.

Quite frustrating - cycling along the clyde coast, normally a fantastic view across to Arran, but today could see nothing....


----------



## booze and cake (13 Nov 2016)

With the onset of winter I've been frantically charging up with tree colour over the last week.
























And run or pedal for your lives the fungus is coming!




AIIEEEE! consumed by the blob








And finally a bit of health and safety gone mad, just in case you trip over and fall 20 feet into the air and impale yourself.....seriously??


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2016)

Yesterday's ride, actually.
Wonderful time, 7.2 miles on the K2
49F
Winds SW5
Relative humidity 50%
Barometer 30.34
Fairer than most days.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's not been a bad weekend weather-wise so yesterday I got the knockabout bike fettled up (new chain and cassette) and today took it out to do the November challenge ride.
> 
> I was heading for Vyrnwy having only been that way once this year so was up and about early and on the road shortly after seven heading through Montford Bridge, Kinnerley, Knockin and Llynclys then up the Tanat Valley to Penybontfawr and over the hills to Llyn Efyrnwy. The ride out went well - not too much traffic and a fairly light wind even if it was a headwind. I wasn't quick on the knockabout bike and this got put into sharp relief when a rider on a similar style of bike (but a better quality make) overtook and very quickly left me trailing way behind.
> 
> ...


Great pics! Is there an Off Road trail around Lake Vyrnwy or is it all tarmac? Just thinking of a trip there sometime in the future and which bike to take.


----------



## Spartak (14 Nov 2016)

Rode the Western League CX event at Keynsham yesterday.







Great event on a newly designed course.


----------



## Old jon (14 Nov 2016)

Well, I started the ride with a clean bike. The post industrial wastes of Holbeck soon changed that, so with a bike becoming begrimed by ( run out of words beginning with b I have ) every turn of the pedals, I rode on through Hunslet and up the drag to John o’ Gaunts. This morning the climb did warm me up. Left for Woodlesford, down the hill past the station, the road still has a large amount of leaf cover and I did not want to see how grippy it might have been. Every time I cross the canal and river on that narrow bit of road there seems to be a lot of traffic stuck on my back wheel, and once up the rise into Swillington the traffic sort of vanishes. Odd.

There is still some uphill to enjoy before the drop to the Garforth roundabout, I must have been feeling fit ( ? ) because I turned right to ride up Garforth Cliff. Peckfield Bar provides more practice at roundabouts, and I kept on along the A 63 to turn left at the next roundabout. Micklefield these days is a tidy, almost pretty, village, more a dormitory these days really. I had intended to go straight on at the crossroads, spur of the moment decision to go past Lotherton Gates, so I turned right, then left at the gates to go that way to Aberford.



Being fairly sure I would do thirty miles, thirty one point six in the end, the rut in the road was followed again, Barwick, Scholes, bit of A 64 and Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes in that order delivered me to the top of Boot Hill for a more sedate than usual descent and the joys of half clogged traffic most of the way home. For all that, a good ride out and nicely tired now.

Bike generated doodle of the day


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2016)

24 miler today on farm lanes, then the Middlewood Way out to Bollington, then back via the canal. Seriously muddy. One couple said 'I'd hate to be your wife'. I responded I'll have it all clean before she gets back ! Been clearing up muddy drips in the kitchen and bathroom as well.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Nov 2016)

Day off today  so off we went 
No watch, no music, going nowhere in particular. 
Just enjoying a lovely day of peace and quiet and a wee toddle around, along the coast roads.
Roads were pretty muddy though as overnight rain and building going on all over the place, near the quarry was the worst. Just found a few puddles to sort out the mucky tyres!


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Nov 2016)

My ride today was from Sunderland to Durham City to get a replacement mobile handset.

I opted for a directish route using part of the A690, which is a bit scary, not very picturesque, but at least gets the job done.

The scenic and less busy route through the former pit villages is about four miles further.

Several fatal collisions at this horrid junction at Stoneygate.





At least there are some stretches of decent cycle path.






On arrival in Durham City I was allowed to wheel the bike into the shop, much easier than parking the car and traipsing about.






Phone business successfully transacted, it was time for an early Christmas lunch (sandwich) from Pret a Manger.

Durham must be getting posher, I'm more of a Greggs man myself.

It's all down to well-heeled Durham Uni students, there were quite a few in the sit down part of Pret camped on the wi-fi on their MacBook Airs.

Not wanting to leave the bike, I went outside to have my bait.






A visit to Durham Market Place wouldn't be compete without a pic of Lord Londonderry on his horse.

It's a vanity statue, Londonderry is portrayed as bigger than his mount.

He was a pit and port owner, and quite rightly hated for his disgraceful treatment of striking miners.

But I have to admire his can-do attitude.

He thought the Port of Sunderland was charging too much to handle his coal, so he built his own port at Seaham.





On the way back, I found this recently opened outdoor cafe stop in West Rainton.

The guy running it owns the building, he lets out the shop premises to a hairdresser and lives in the rest of it.

He built the cafe in what was his former coal bunker, which is something you'd only hear in the North East.






Last pic is of the steepest climb of the day at Houghton Cut.

I reckon this first bit is 15 per cent plus, the bike is inclined to pull a wheelie on the way up.

The climb levels afterwards to about 10 per cent, and the whole thing is only a few hundred metres.

You can see my takeaway coffee in the bike's handy cupholder behind the seatpost.





I stopped on the outskirts of Sunderland for a haircut - as you do - and to slurp the coffee.

About 28 miles and 350m of climbing in surprisingly mild weather.

A grand - and productive - day out on the bike.

I was doubly pleased because of late I've only been going out with my group and had forgotten there's plenty of cycling fun to be had riding solo.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Nov 2016)

Sedate 50mile ambling ride around the Cheshire Country side, eventually getting to Jodrell bank before heading home.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/891771/50-mile-Jodrell-Bank


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Love your "arty pic"


 Thank you.


PeteXXX said:


> Great pics! Is there an Off Road trail around Lake Vyrnwy or is it all tarmac? Just thinking of a trip there sometime in the future and which bike to take.


The main route round is all tarmac but there are trails into the woods in several places round the area.

It's not something I've tried (apart from a bit of misguided pathfinding the first time I rode over there) but there's no shortage of mountain bikers in the area in the warmer months so the route information must be out there somewhere.

If you fancied a bit of road riding, Bwlch y Groes and Hirnant Pass (not the one from this ride - confusingly there are two Cwm Hirnants) can both be accessed from the western end of the lake.


----------



## i hate hills (14 Nov 2016)

Back on it this afternoon after work. Roads wet and slippy with leaves so care had to taken. Beautiful skies up here tonight with the clouds looking like wee space ships that took on a blushed pink colour. Lights working well and i cant believe its the middle of November with it being so mild.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Nov 2016)

What is going on with the weather? This morning I donned the long trousers, winter jersey & windproof jacket. Got too hot after a few miles. On the way home it was 14 degrees
Looks like I'm going back to shorts for tomorrows commute..


----------



## Aravis (14 Nov 2016)

In the 2½ weeks since I last rode I've spent most of my time working on my living room, in particular restoring the century-old oak floorboards. This creates a lot of dust. My mask seemed to do a good job in keeping it out of my airways, but one feels some must be getting through, so I was looking forward to a good ride to get air deep into my lungs. Despite my best efforts, quite a lot of dust found its way onto my bike. When cleaning it I found a broken block-side rear spoke. After replacing a spoke I'm always a little nervous - the wheel came with the bike 11 years ago - so for my November century-a-month qualifying ride I planned something which didn't stray too far from home in case I needed a rescue.

I didn't quite follow the plan, due to an inconvenient road closure in the Forest. What I finally did was this, a very rough clover-leaf shape. Cotswolds first, then Forest, the Malverns, finishing on 130 miles:






It turned out to be a very successful idea, leading me to a number of roads I would normally by-pass when heading for things further away. They will be even pleasanter when not awash with mud and leaves - another bike to clean.

The countryside is still looking beautiful, with lots of autumn colour still evident. The forecast was for cloudy but dry, which wasn't 100% accurate. There was quite a lot of blue sky, and a torrential spell of rain at around half-way for which I was woefully unprepared. It was very mild - the forecasters did get that right - so I didn't suffer too much.

My throat has felt pretty rough this evening, and I've just treated myself to a hot toddy. I think this will become a standard treatment.


----------



## dim (15 Nov 2016)

Sunday looks to be interesting .... Winds of up to 51km/hr according to https://www.windytv.com/52.149/0.140?2016-11-20-09,52.068,0.005,9

I'm old now and I never look a gift horse in the mouth .... I might go KOM hunting on some segments nearby


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Nov 2016)

Twenty pence commute with the big moon lighting up the start until the clouds blocked it out before I could nab a pic.

In the end the ride was marred by a malfuntioning Garmin intermittently losing the cadence sensor and the HRM giving silly readings;stopped in Cottenham and the HRM re-set itself and was fine the rest of the way in although the cadence sensor was still erratic.

Relatively warm as well so had to remove some clothing when I stopped in Cottenham;looks like it's not going to get much colder this week so should be a couple more pleasant commutes(apart from the wind) to come.

https://www.strava.com/activities/775879351


----------



## gbb (15 Nov 2016)

Day off today, weather looks worse tomorrow so hit the roads with no great aim, just enjoy some time in the saddle.
11 miles to Kings Cliffe, breakfast of 2 eggs, 2 toast, bacon, beans and fried tomatoes and a mug of tea. Off again to Apetgorpe, Nassington, Elton and back to Peterborough.
Quiet out there, not even much wildlife out there, one red kite, one small buzzard perched on a fence about 10ft away as I passed...it didn't even flinch, just watched me trundle by .

26 miles at no great pace. My first year back cycling....it's not been that easy, but has been mostly pleasurable.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The main route round is all tarmac but there are trails into the woods in several places round the area.
> 
> It's not something I've tried (apart from a bit of misguided pathfinding the first time I rode over there) but there's no shortage of mountain bikers in the area in the warmer months so the route information must be out there somewhere.
> 
> If you fancied a bit of road riding, Bwlch y Groes and Hirnant Pass (not the one from this ride - confusingly there are two Cwm Hirnants) can both be accessed from the western end of the lake.


Looks like I'll have to take severall of my bikes then, just to be sure...


----------



## booze and cake (15 Nov 2016)

I only managed a 12 mile ride before it got dark, a quick jaunt up to Holland Park and back. Hard to believe this is central London, just a stones throw away from the retail hell of Kensington High Street.













There's a bronze statue called 'walking man' which startled me when I turned around to see it, extra creepy at dusk or in the shadows, a slight modification and he's now 'walking man with bike'




Step away from all the hustle and bustle in the dazzling and relaxing Kyoto Garden








A short ride but still crammed with an eye watering amount of autumn colour.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Great pics! Is there an Off Road trail around Lake Vyrnwy or is it all tarmac? Just thinking of a trip there sometime in the future and which bike to take.



Hi Pete, http://www.trailforks.com/ is a good site for finding wild trails that people have found or built up. There is quite a bit of detail on them too such as how much is climbing decending or flat with distance and incline. Also they are mostly graded to the national standards of blue, red and black. There is also an app for the site for the phone too.

Happy trails.....


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Hi Pete, http://www.trailforks.com/ is a good site for finding wild trails that people have found or built up. There is quite a bit of detail on them too such as how much is climbing decending or flat with distance and incline. Also they are mostly graded to the national standards of blue, red and black. There is also an app for the site for the phone too.
> 
> Happy trails.....


I'll check that out, thanks


----------



## Spartak (15 Nov 2016)

Took a 'Boris' bike for my journey across London this afternoon rather than the Tube. 

Used the Cycle Superhighway from Tower Hill to Whitehall then past Buck' Palace to Hyde Park & back to Paddington. 

Lovely ride taking in lots of sights ;-)


----------



## Mrs M (15 Nov 2016)

Went out tonight for a nice evening toddle (or so I thought) on the Pashley  
Mr M joined me for his first night ride  Slightly chilly but we soon warmed up.
The wee toddle turned into an 80 minute ride locally, then along some unlit roads in a big loop, then home.
The big full moon light up some of our way but some sections were very dark.
A spontaneous bike ride but really enjoyed it (Mr M is keen to do it again) 
I'll borrow the bright front light from other bike next time though


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2016)

I thought that was Colonel Walter Kurtz, from _Apocalypse Now_


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought that was Colonel Walter Kurtz, from _Apocalypse Now_



The horror....the horror....


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2016)

He's out there, operating
without any decent restraint,
totally beyond the pale 
of any acceptable human conduct.
And he is still in the field,
commanding troops.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Nov 2016)

Another day and another commute.

Usual run down the Twenty pence and a bit of a slog against the wind;cadence sensor still not workibg espite a new battery so will have to try and re-pair if not it might be new sensor time,HRM ok after a wash and fresh battery apart from a huge burp causing a spike while easing down in Cambridge.

Apart from that a hassle free commute.

https://www.strava.com/activities/776863694


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2016)

Old jon said:


> Left for Woodlesford, down the hill past the station, the road still has a large amount of leaf cover and I did not want to see how grippy it might have been. Every time I cross the canal and river on that narrow bit of road there seems to be a lot of traffic stuck on my back wheel, and once up the rise into Swillington the traffic sort of vanishes. Odd.


I've noticed that, at times too



Old jon said:


> Peckfield Bar provides more practice at roundabouts, and I kept on along the A 63 to turn left at the next roundabout. Micklefield these days is a tidy, almost pretty, village, more a dormitory these days really


I would love to see film footage, during its hectic days, as the 'Great North Road'.went through it







Quite an impressively sized railway bridge, carrying the Leeds-York line


----------



## Old jon (16 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've noticed that, at times too
> 
> 
> I would love to see film footage, during its hectic days, as the 'Great North Road'.went through it



Hope I got that quote right.
Oddly, I do not recall it being hectic, trucks were slow in the early sixties, so clogged with traffic aye, but that meant bikes moved faster . . .
Years ago, a friend ( Alan Dailey, no longer with us ) who worked at YTV in Leeds unearthed some film footage from the fifties, some of which he put on video tape and passed to me. Nothing to do with the old A 1, but it might be worth making some enquiries in that direction, if indeed YTV still exists. I will ask around Alan's mates from those days, see if there is anything.
Pete Middleton, motorbike shop in Cleckheaton, hmm, I doubt he is alive but he had hours of archive footage, mostly motorcycle stuff but some other. And of course the Lampkin clan, up until about eight years ago one of them was still involved in bicycle trials, one of my apprentices was taught or trained by him.
Possibly your best chance would be here:--

www.wyjs.org.uk

if they cannot help directly they may be able to point you further on.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

25 miles at 15.2mph. After 7 twelve hour night shifts I feel pretty good, got a pb up the Whitfield hill (@Hill Wimp ) too. Now sweating in the bath.


----------



## Donger (16 Nov 2016)

A once-a-year "special" of a ride for me today. A decent-sized Severn Bore was predicted to arrive during daylight hours, in nice weather, and on one of my days off. These four factors seldom coincide, so it was definitely the right time for this year's Severn Bore Chase. A couple of years ago, I managed to photo it in three different locations .... Framilode, Epney and Stonebench, so I knew where I would need to sprint, and where I could take it a bit easier. Armed with a bit of tide table information and a set of internally stored pace notes compiled from another year of cycling, I also had an idea I would be able to make another final long sprint to the old bridge at Over to catch it a fourth time this year, so that was my aim. Set off before sunrise, wearing my high-viz and with all lights blaring. I was curious to find out what effect the "super moon" would have on the tide today, and was pleasantly surprised, when I reached the waterfront at Epney, to see that the moon was still visible in the morning sky (though not particularly "super"). Over my shoulder, the sun was just rising over the Cotswold Hills, and its first rays can be seen reflecting back from the windows of houses in the hilltop village of Littledean in the Forest of Dean, opposite:




I carried on down the lane another half a mile or so to Framilode, where I joined a little group of bore watchers standing on the flood wall by the church and watched a small flotilla of surfers heading out to meet the wave. The bore arrived about five minutes late, giving the sun just enough time to light up the reeds on the opposite river bank with a golden glow:




Not that big a wave, it turns out, but predicting the wave size is never an exact science, depending as it does on so many different factors, such as river levels, wind speed and direction, barometric pressure etc. But it is always an event. Sprinted half a mile to Epney and screeched to a halt just in time to get my camera out again. Not my best bore picture, but a rarity for having the moon in shot:



There was another little crowd of bore watchers on the front at Epney as usual. This is known as one of the best spots for watching the Severn Bore, as you get a good clear line of sight in both directions, and plenty of space for car parking:




I had plenty off time to roll along to Stonebench over five miles away for my next sighting, though this is not a particularly good viewing spot. The lane runs along the riverbank, but there is only one small break in the tree line, and you only ever get a very fleeting view. You can opt for the field just down the road, but that is usually really muddy and requires wellies to be worn. In any event, this was a really damp squib, as there was no "wave" as such at this point in the river, just a large swell and a bit of a splash (though not the drenching that it gave Berney and @Dark46 last year!):




Lots of support vehicles for the various surfers were speeding past by this time, and I had to let several 4x4s and vans go past before I made my quick getaway. Sprinted past my own house and out onto the cyclepath to Hempsted and onwards alongside the Gloucester Western By-Pass. Got to a great viewpoint on the road bridge at Over in about 17 minutes, leaving me 3 minutes to get my camera ready:




And here it came, now re-formed as a complete wave stretching right across the river. Still a little bit late, but exactly 20 minutes after it passed through Stonebench ... just as predicted over a year ago in the official tide table:




My favourite bit of bore-watching is always just after the wave, when the river churns up wildly and the river races at 20mph in the wrong direction, carrying trees and other flotsam with it:



So that's it for another year. Now I know I can catch it four times between Framilode and Over, my target for next year is to follow virtually the whole course of the bore, from Arlingham to Maisemore. It is only about a 20 minute ride from Arlingham to Framilode to tag on at the beginning, and by all accounts the wave took 20 minutes to cover that stretch of the river today, and normally does the same. And I now know I can beat the bore from Stonebench to Over, so next time I'll sprint past and get myself to the next bridge along, to finish the chase at Maisemore. This bore chasing is getting quite addictive now. If anyone ever fancies having a go, I'm happy to pass on some tips, as I guess I've probably now done it as often as any cyclist anywhere. There are no massive Severn bores due next year, but I reckon I'll have a go at the first three star one of next Spring.
Four viewings of the Severn Bore before breakfast! Over and out. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Nov 2016)

Rain, wind and a rainbow, nice amble along the Cheshire lanes ending up at peaceful Dutton locks on the river Weaver. They promised rain and wind, and they didn't disappointed. Much quicker on the way back with the wind pushing me home.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Nov 2016)

A much shorter than planned 15 mile spin out to Chertsey and back today. My plans of a long ride shelved to help out my neighbour.
Decided today that the 155mm wide saddle on the Roubaix isn't for me, so will swap to a spare 143mm I have knocking about and see if that's better.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Nov 2016)

It was quite a pleasant autumn day out there. I met Pete M. in Upton and we headed off for Eckington Bridge. Our chat kept us company as we then headed for Jubilee Bridge and the cafe at Craycombe Farm. We spent a good long while in the cafe with our chat ranging over many topics. Then some unexpected and unforecast heavy rain hit so we sat tight for a while longer. More time for more tea.

The rain eventually went over and as we climbed Hill Furze blue skies could be seen ahead. We looped over the old airfield for the ford at Walcot. We stopped to watch some fish resisting the current in the stream. Heading for Wadborough we were alerted to a road closure. We were not allowed across the level crossing. So we were forced to take a good long diversion as both level crossings here were forbidden. Back on route we took Kinnersley Bank in our stride before the parting of the ways in Upton.

Lovely outing today on a lovely autumn day. 57 smiles


----------



## booze and cake (16 Nov 2016)

Last week I drove past this in Streatham and thought it was a bit good for a bit of graffiti.





A quick google revealed its part of a series or art works in honour of celebs with connections to the area, this one being for Peter Davidson who was the 5th Dr Who. Further details here:
http://www.instreatham.com/even-our-voids-are-vibrant
The only other one I could see was the Octopussy one




I could'nt get any of the others as they were on shutters that were rolled up as the shops were open, so I will try and come back out of hours to pap the remaining ones. The Dr Who one is my favourite but the Cyntha Payne one also looked good, featuring the cup of tea and luncheon vouchers, which she was paid in apparently, for the kinky services she offered. I was too young to remember the scandal at the time but do remember the Terry Jones film Personal Services with the brilliant Juile Walters, I did'nt know until googling it today that the film Wish you were Here with Emily Lloyd (Trigger from Only Fools and Horses' daughter in real life) was also based on her life.

In the first raid on her house in December 1978 there were 53 men huddled in the hall clutching luncheon vouchers waiting to exchange them for sexy times upstairs. They included a peer of the realm, an MP, a number of solicitors and company directors and several vicars. She also stood for Parliament for the Payne and Pleasure Party and campaigned to try and change the UK sex laws. She died a year ago yesterday aged 82. The 'house of Payne' was only round the corner, here it is, 32 Ambleside Avenue




It looks to have been empty for a while but has seemingly just been sold, I wonder if the new owners have any idea what goings on happened here.
I then rocked down to Electric Avenue




the new neon sign was officially turned on by Eddie Grant himself recently, it does change through all the colours of the rainbow but it seemingly was'nt on today, boo.
Just across from this is a tribute wall to a local Brixton boy done good who died this year, Dayyvid Bowwwwie




From here I hooned into town with a lovely tailwind, where I saw the first Chrimbo tree of the year, ye gods its only 16th November for goodness sake, it was quite a nice one though.




28 miles of urban exploring and back before sunset.


----------



## Biff600 (16 Nov 2016)

Quite a dull one for me, popped into the bank to deposit 4kg of small change that I'd been chucking in a pot for the past 6 months, then nipped off to the accountants to drop off my tax returns

https://www.relive.cc/view/776961258


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2016)

With dodgy weather forecast later this week, and being back at w*rk as well, I took advantage of some lovely autumn sunshine, this morning, for a jaunt up to Pitsford Reservoir. The wind was blowing a bit more than I realised, but at least it wasn't a cold Northerly today! 

Once at the Res, via Sywell and Holcot, I didn't see many other folk out jogging, dog walking or enjoying the sunshine. Usually, it's a busy place in decent weather. Ho hum.. Their loss.






The water level is down a bit at the moment, but not as drastically as a few years ago.






Half way around the eastern shore, there's a bit of single-track to ride. It was slippery in places, with hidden roots under the leaves, but more fun than the main trail nearby.






Free apples here! I ate about 5 as they were only about 3" diameter. Sweet and tasty though 






heading back via Brixworth and Chapel Brampton railway station, I spotted a new cafe!! Once I'd mastered opening the gate, I wandered around looking for a coffee. Sadly, it was closed, even though the sign said open Wed to Sat, 10:00 till 15:00. A lady came over and said they don't open Wednesdays as they didn't get much business. Hardly surprising really if they can't get the sign for when they actually _are _open for passing trade 

Never mind, I was heading homewards for lunch anyway.

Back on 25 miles, in lovely sunshine, with quite a bit of mud to wash off the bike, just before the weather deteriorated and it started raining. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/777027814


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Nov 2016)

Donger said:


> A once-a-year "special" of a ride for me today. A decent-sized Severn Bore was predicted to arrive during daylight hours, in nice weather, and on one of my days off. These four factors seldom coincide, so it was definitely the right time for this year's Severn Bore Chase. A couple of years ago, I managed to photo it in three different locations .... Framilode, Epney and Stonebench, so I knew where I would need to sprint, and where I could take it a bit easier. Armed with a bit of tide table information and a set of internally stored pace notes compiled from another year of cycling, I also had an idea I would be able to make another final long sprint to the old bridge at Over to catch it a fourth time this year, so that was my aim. Set off before sunrise, wearing my high-viz and with all lights blaring. I was curious to find out what effect the "super moon" would have on the tide today, and was pleasantly surprised, when I reached the waterfront at Epney, to see that the moon was still visible in the morning sky (though not particularly "super"). Over my shoulder, the sun was just rising over the Cotswold Hills, and its first rays can be seen reflecting back from the windows of houses in the hilltop village of Littledean in the Forest of Dean, opposite:
> View attachment 151401
> 
> I carried on down the lane another half a mile or so to Framilode, where I joined a little group of bore watchers standing on the flood wall by the church and watched a small flotilla of surfers heading out to meet the wave. The bore arrived about five minutes late, giving the sun just enough time to light up the reeds on the opposite river bank with a golden glow:
> ...





booze and cake said:


> Last week I drove past this in Streatham and thought it was a bit good for a bit of graffiti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great pics you two


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Nov 2016)

Tough ride in today with a brisk headwind at times but was pig-headed and kept pushing through rather than rolling off so the body's feeling it at the mo;needed to be done though as the fitness has wavered a bit the last few weeks so a bit of self-inflicted tough love was called for.

Not a good start though as a half asleep ped wandered out in front of me causing a small off;no harm done and he was very apologetic and a bit embaressed too.

Still off I went and the usual 20p road run until Cottenham but turned off to head through Landbeach and Waterbeach and then on to Horningsea,Fen Ditton and then down Newmarket Road for a well-earned stop at the Espresso Cafe.

And it had to be cake,date and coconut slice;






Then on down Mill Road with more peds to avoid before arriving at 'work'.

https://www.strava.com/activities/777795143


----------



## booze and cake (17 Nov 2016)

The forecast was'nt great but it was my day off and by midday it was still dry, so I forced myself out. Heading north across the river I pass Cable St Mural in Shadwell.








Then up to Abney Park cemetery to witness it being slowly covered in falling leaves









This marble sleeping lion marks the grave of Frank Bostock, Animal King, famed for his travelling menageries




In his memoirs he reveals he discovered how big cats were wary of the underside of a chair. I always wondered why lion tamers used a chair, I thought it was just a prop they'd been sat on, but apparently the lion tries to focus on the 4 chair legs at the same time, with its focus divided the lion becomes confused and unsure what to do next, obviously discounting the idea of having the tamer for lunch. Frank is also credited with introducing the boxing kangeroo to the public, and in a 1901 experiment to prove what I'm not sure, sent a 100 year old Egyptian crocodile over Niagra Falls, the croc was fine apparently.

Then onto Clissold Park and Finsbury Park where my luck with the dry weather ended and I got soaked in a 10 minute cloud burst, the wind has really picked up too resulting in some proper bike wrestling that made me reconsider my decision to be outside. Heading back homewards I passed the impressive cat and train hedge I'm sure I've posted before, but they always makes me smile cycling past them. No chairs needed to get up close to these big cats.








Typically enough as I'm getting towards home the weather has cleared up as the blue skies behind this old clock show




..... but there's two cream donuts in my fridge that succeed in luring me home.


----------



## Jimidh (17 Nov 2016)

I had to attend a few meetings across in Glasgow today and got home about 2pm and youngest daughter gets home from primary school at 3.15 leaving me only a short window.

So the only choice is get the CX out and out for a muddy pedal, firstly up the old railway between Penicuik and Roslin, which was a mud bath, down and up Roslin Glen which has a nice wee 17% climb, on tarmac, then back through the woods past Roslin and Bilston to Loanhead.

Then as childcare time approaches a quick blast up the main road and home, mucky but feeling good even though it was only a 50 minute ride.


----------



## Dark46 (17 Nov 2016)

Yesterday was my first ride in 2 weeks due to different reasons (which @Frazzle is keeping a log I think). 

@Frazzle was surprised as I was ready for him(compared to my usual standards) as he turned up. We set off for the Eastgate ride and it wasn't long before @Frazzle's rear light decided to part from his bike. . So I slowed for him to catch up while he he duely did. 

We had to stop at the lights at Cole Ave 
We've didn't have to wait long but we had to move quick as a ambulance was approaching. There was a horn blown somewhere but as I was across I took no notice. Just along the road I noticed woman in a Polo with her head out the window, she then shouted '' Did you call me b*st*rd to @Frazzle! . I thought what already lol. 

Closed to the ride start traffic was starting to build because of temporary lights, but we got through unscathed but it seemed a age. 

Well we arrived at the Dick Whittington pub which is now the new start point and I had to give @Frazzle my Garmin to sort out the backlight. But he was moaning all the while about my Castelli gloves as they do smell a bit and he has threatened to burn them at the first opportunity! Bl**dy charming!!!!!! 

There was a choice of a long and short route, I was only asking @Frazzle if we were going over Edge? He said '' No''. As we were now doing the long ride we were. 

We set off the 6 of us through the centre of Gloucester and almost immediately we got caught in loads of traffic again. . 

We headed out on the Stroud Road to head to Stroud over Edge. It didn't take long before my were starting to complain lol. I stopped at the beginning of Edge only to see @Frazzle heading towards me as I had been dropped again oops... He wouldn't let me do it so I had him chewing my ear to push on. 

Well it hasn't beat me yet so that's all good. It always nice to see the decent after a climb, for me anyway. 

So it was through Stroud and out towards the M5, I thought that we were then heading right at the Shell garage to go to Whitminster. But I was wrong we went left and to Eastington before heading to the A38. So we then went down the A38 a tiny amount then went into Frampton. 

By this time I was struggling and @Frazzle was moaning I need to sort my head out lol. 

As we were going to the pub (as it would be another 5 miles plus drink) after he told the others not to wait. 

We were about to turn off the A38 in Hardwick towards Quedgeley as a Ocado van blasted plastic us with his hand on the horn, for no reason at all! @Frazzle wasn't even alongside me, so God knows what his problem was.? 

Well we said our goodbyes on the estate, then I noticed that I had done 28.65 miles. So that was it as I couldn't go home without doing 30 miles. It ended up 30.3 miles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


> The forecast was'nt great but it was my day off and by midday it was still dry, so I forced myself out. Heading north across the river I pass Cable St Mural in Shadwell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'Cable Street', was used by Terry Pratchett, as the location of a Disc-World (at that time) equivilant on the Stasi/Gestapo/KGB
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Watch_(Discworld)


----------



## Donger (17 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought that was Colonel Walter Kurtz, from _Apocalypse Now_



..... and here is one of Jeremy Corbyn thinking about nicking my bike ....... taken in Giethoorn, Holland earlier this year:


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/778169279/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1479405006

A short ride in the dark and wet for a laugh today. Down to Romsey and back. It's still mild though, so that's something anyway.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


> The forecast was'nt great but it was my day off and by midday it was still dry, so I forced myself out. Heading north across the river I pass Cable St Mural in Shadwell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must confess that I've never heard of the Battle of Cable Street!


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I must confess that I've never heard of the Battle of Cable Street!



I'd never heard of Abney Park cemetery from the same report.

Typical London, points of interest everywhere if you look.

@booze and cake does an excellent job of finding some of the less obvious ones.

He also spotted some topiary, which reminds me of a house in Hampstead Garden Suburb which had some in the 1980s.

The suburb is one of the most desirable addresses in London, it's home to The Bishops Avenue which is literally a street of mansions.

There's an active residents' association, or at least there was, and predictably they were not happy about the bloke cutting his hedge into funny shapes.

Among the other rules they enforced was one which allowed residents to hang out washing only on certain days.

http://www.hgstrust.org/the-suburb/

Here's a few pics of The Bishops Avenue.

Always seemed odd to me, with one £30m+ house standing within a few metres of the next one.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...LLION-abandoned-left-rot-quarter-century.html


----------



## Old jon (18 Nov 2016)

I did turn a wheel, two even, on Wednesday. Seven and a bit miles. I looked behind me at one stage and saw the deep black clouds spread all over where the wind was coming from, a tailwind it was but an awkward one to ride in, and I thought ‘Home,’ so I turned around and went home.

Today? It was raining when I left the house, changed to strange soft white stuff for a while and then rained again. I was better dressed for it today, but still only rode twenty miles and a bit, the downhill bits dropped my temperature a bit swiftly. So, Holbeck as ever. A car on Water Lane was carrying quite a lot of snow, dunno where it had come from but this was about ten o’ clock. Onto Great George Street, and the Asda headquarters staff are all outdoors. Hopefully a fire drill, my last employer always chose Friday mornings in the rain. Character building, or some such bullfeathers. Along to Crown Point Road, no more audience, across the river and past the bus station, turn right to head towards Oakwood and its clock, a slight drop past the spare Roundhay gates and then push the pedals round all the way to the top of Boot Hill, where I turned left to head for Shadwell, and a first taste of the wind. I have never really wanted to sandpaper my face, but I can now imagine what it feels like. For a change, and to sandpaper the other side, I turned right in Shadwell and enjoyed that swoopy stretch of Main Street leading towards the rise to the A 58. Crossed that and onto Carr Lane to go to Thorner.



Through the village, lots of dog walkers and shoppers, I wonder if they knew the weather was about to turn nasty? Across the beck and a good warm, up Sandhills and then turn right onto Skeltons Lane, Red Hall Lane to follow and the A 58 again, past the clock and home again. The shower did a good job of warming me up.

Maps do not show the garbage weather, have a doodle


----------



## The Bystander (18 Nov 2016)

I headed out into a bright frosty morning with a stiff south westerly headwind. The first half of today's 25 miler wasn't much fun as I kept the headwind pretty much all the way through Lamport, Scaldwell and Brixworth.

Once I was through Pitsford I was heading mostly north east so it was tailwind time. The second half of the ride was much more fun as I set PB after PB through Holcot, Hannington and Orlingbury.

A ride of two halves.




But if you're being picky I'd probably ridden closer to 60% of the distance before I picked up the tail wind.


----------



## booze and cake (18 Nov 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I'd never heard of Abney Park cemetery from the same report.
> 
> Typical London, points of interest everywhere if you look.
> 
> ...



Haha that's cool and has piqued my curiosity, I may have to go to Bishops Avenue over the weekend to see if any racy topiary still exists.

I've lived here 25 years now and am still amazed at things I've not noticed before, often right under my nose. I used to live near Abney Park Cemetery and my brother has lived nearby for about 10 years, so I've cycled past it hundreds if not thousands of times but yesterday was the first time I'd actually been in to have a look around, and it was lovely. The amount of history to be uncovered on nearly every street can be mind boggling at times but its a constant voyage of discovery, I see something interesting and a quick google later a whole unknown world unravels, I love it, you never know what you're going to discover next. And with people like yourself chipping in with interesting factoids for me to go off and explore, together with other peoples reports from their areas makes this thread such good reading, long may it continue.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Haha that's cool and has piqued my curiosity, I may have to go to Bishops Avenue over the weekend to see if any racy topiary still exists.
> 
> I've lived here 25 years now and am still amazed at things I've not noticed before, often right under my nose. I used to live near Abney Park Cemetery and my brother has lived nearby for about 10 years, so I've cycled past it hundreds if not thousands of times but yesterday was the first time I'd actually been in to have a look around, and it was lovely. The amount of history to be uncovered on nearly every street can be mind boggling at times but its a constant voyage of discovery, I see something interesting and a quick google later a whole unknown world unravels, I love it, you never know what you're going to discover next. And with people like yourself chipping in with interesting factoids for me to go off and explore, together with other peoples reports from their areas makes this thread such good reading, long may it continue.



The topiary was outside one of the smaller houses around Meadway in the middle of the suburb.

The Central Square and church is worth a look - it's a layout you won't see elsewhere in London.

As regards The Bishop's Avenue, it's worth a tootle along, although there's a limit to how much you can see because the houses are more set back than elsewhere on the suburb.

I would be careful about taking pics there, the billionaire Saudi arms dealing owner might not be in, but a goon or two probably will be about.

One colourful tale from the street is the so-called silver bullet murder of Greek fashion entrepreneur Aristos Constantinou, who was shot with six silver bullets in 1984.

His family is convinced his younger-than-him wife did it, although I don't think anyone has been convicted.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-427506/Why-Elena-widow-prime-suspect-Silver-Bullet-case.html


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/778950999/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1479486396

A short hop out to Winchester and back, to test out the new Wetherspoons app. It works.











A nice day for it though.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Nov 2016)

It was a lovely sunny morning. Off I went but 1/4 of a mile later my front tyre went down. So back I went to change wheels. Fixing the puncture could wait. I took to the run around Ashleworth. I've noticed that since my come back from illness that riding on the flat isn't too bad. But going uphill isn't happening quite as I think it should. I suspect some weight has gone on. That will be dealt with in due course. Nevertheless it was a good ride around. Winter migrants have arrived and resident species are gathering in flocks. It is getting colder now but I'll just put more kit on. All good. 43 smiles today.


----------



## gavgav (19 Nov 2016)

Woke up with the intention of getting out early on the bike, but the radio was reporting lots of icy patches around and I opened the curtains to see a very heavy frost.

Delayed things for a couple of hours and set off about 10:30 instead. There were still icy patches where the sun hadn't got to and so it was a gingerly start through the estate and along the old railway track bed, up the cycle paths to Heathgates and then the old canal path to Uffington.

I was glad to get onto the roads to Upton Magna and then climbed up East Haughmond, with the intention of heading to Somerwood and Rodington. I arrived at a set of traffic lights and the road that I wanted to use was closed  so I doubled back and took the narrower lane towards Withington. It was lovely sunshine when I set off, but I could see a big shower over towards Church Stretton and hoped I wouldn't get wet.......

After passing back through Upton Magna and being overtaken by a Stan's Cycles group (too closely by one of them ) it started to pour down at Berwick Wharf. I paused to don my waterproof and it got heavier and turned to icy hail . Not much fun along Atcham straight with the driving hail, but at least the normal close passes didn't occur for a change on the busy rat run, with all drivers giving me loads of room 

Thankfully the shower passed through and I paused on Atcham Bridge for a chocolate bar, before climbing up to Betton Abbots and then along the A458 and through the estate home.

19.2 miles


----------



## bruce1530 (19 Nov 2016)

Late last night, I went outside. It was very cold, and clear skies. Already a heavy frost. I thought “I’d better look out the cold weather gear for tomorrow”. So I then spent ages looking for my “warm baselayer”, which I haven't worn since last winter. Quite annoyed that I still can't find it...

But this morning when I woke up, it was heavy rain. An hour later, the rain had stopped, and I went out.

It was still pretty cold, although not icy - being beside the coast helps here. It was also a chance to try out my new goretex shimano boots, which would hopefully keep my feet warmer than the normal SPD shoes. Put on several layers, and headed out.

Initially felt a little uncomfortable in the boots - the cleats needed adjusting, and I was a little too much “toe-in” - but pushed on. After about 3 miles, and a hill, I had to stop cos I was too hot - so the hat underneath the helmet came off. At this point, I had some spectacular views over the Firth of Clyde:






Looking out towards Arran






Snow on Goat Fell






Horse Island, with Ailsa Craig in the distance

Headed on towards Largs, coffee there, and back home - 27 miles in total.

Decided that I need to get better gloves - very cold fingers. Also not 100% happy with the boots - they’re great, but I could probably do with a half size bigger.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2016)

Tomorrow forecast looks dreadful so I planned to ride early this morning woke at 7 and peeked out and it's white over so back to bed finally rose at 9 still frosty so took the @gavgav approached and pottered about until 10.30 . Exploring new roads today westward had a very rough route planned . Newtown Linford ,Groby ,Ratby,Desford ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Sutton elms ,Frolesworth and on new roads to Ullesthorpe passing @dave r coffee stop ( gws soon Dave thinking of you) at the garden centre then left to Ashby Parva then over the A426 towards Gilmorton into @Supersuperleeds commuting land reached the furthest point so turning back home Ashby Magna and onto Willoughby waterleys back across the A426 into Whetstone ,Littlethorpe, Narborough ,Gunfire and back to Thurlaston. Retracing my route got to Groby checked my milage and I'd be just short of 50 miles which obviously cannot happen so a couple of loops in Groby and the long way through Anstey and home with 51.7 miles in the bag . Nice ride in rather chilly conditions second outing this year for winter jacket and was rather sweaty when I got home nicely warming up now with coffee and Beans on toast . Still plenty of riders out . Had a quick chat with one in Huncote who had slipped off on ice early this morning thankfully no damage to bike or ride so right decision to ride later .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Nov 2016)

13 rider said:


> Tomorrow forecast looks dreadful so I planned to ride early this morning woke at 7 and peeked out and it's white over so back to bed finally rose at 9 still frosty so took the @gavgav approached and pottered about until 10.30 . Exploring new roads today westward had a very rough route planned . Newtown Linford ,Groby ,Ratby,Desford ,Thurlaston ,Croft ,Sutton elms ,Frolesworth and on new roads to Ullesthorpe passing @dave r coffee stop ( gws soon Dave thinking of you) at the garden centre then left to Ashby Parva then over the A426 towards Gilmorton into @Supersuperleeds commuting land reached the furthest point so turning back home Ashby Magna and onto Willoughby waterleys back across the A426 into Whetstone ,Littlethorpe, Narborough ,Gunfire and back to Thurlaston. Retracing my route got to Groby checked my milage and I'd be just short of 50 miles which obviously cannot happen so a couple of loops in Groby and the long way through Anstey and home with 51.7 miles in the bag . Nice ride in rather chilly conditions second outing this year for winter jacket and was rather sweaty when I got home nicely warming up now with coffee and Beans on toast . Still plenty of riders out . Had a quick chat with one in Huncote who had slipped off on ice early this morning thankfully no damage to bike or ride so right decision to ride later .



Get off my land!

The shop at Gilmorton is supposed to do nice cakes, they may even serve tea and coffee but don't quote me on that.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Get off my land!
> 
> The shop at Gilmorton is supposed to do nice cakes, they may even serve tea and coffee but don't quote me on that.


No  I quite like it out there not many big hills . Decided today was to cold to have a coffee stop I prefer not stopping and then having to warm the legs up again


----------



## gbb (19 Nov 2016)

Like many above, I saw tomorrow looks decidedly ropey so out today for a quick 19 miles. Quite a few others out too. Sunny, slightly chilly and breezy but bright out there, Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Nov 2016)

Good gang out today. John G and Mrs 26 joined us for a while but Sara P, Richard B, Pete M, Steve E and Margaret P-R stayed the course. We'd all gathered at Upton after Steve had slept in and was a tad late at the first collection point in the Green. No worries.

We took to the Castlemorton lanes for Pendock and then headed for Hethelpit Cross. It had been some while since we'd come this way. Steve was a bit confused at our next junction but we stuck to the correct set of lanes to emerge at Malswick. As we rolled up to the cafe in Newent a bunch of parked bikes announced the presence of the Women on Wheels (WoW) group.

We were in the cafe for some while and the thought of going back out into the chill wasn't too encouraging. Nevertheless we saddled up and headed for Shaw Common and Dymock. Rich was struggling a little on the up slopes but we are an inclusive crowd so he was never left behind. Bromsberrow came and went as we then took to the Castlemorton lanes again. Pete and Margaret headed back to Upton while Steve and Sara took the shorter way in. Rich and I took the quieter but slightly longer run in.

Lovely social outing today with my play mates. It doesn't get much better than this. 52 smiles on this one.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Nov 2016)

After 2 days spent away with work which involved too much food, cake & drink with no exercise, I figured I'd best get out and burn some of it off this morning. Slightly late out due to a frost, but with a couple of hours pass out I was soon on my way. First time this year for the Roubaix longs, and managed to get the clothes right today. Started with a usual route out towards Chobham, and was keen to avoid the A30 as the M3 is closed for 3 days to remove a bridge which used to be on my regular route. Tried some new roads out Lightwater way and got lost, likewise out the other side of Ascot. On the plus side found some really nice roads for future riding. Not often I stop for photos, but this is one that you won't see often, a very empty M25/M3 junction.





36.6 miles, the longest I've managed for a couple of weeks.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Nov 2016)

My trusty Norwegian weather app assured me last night that Saturday morning would be clear and cold, but most importantly dry, so I set the alarm clock for 6am in anticipation.

When I got up the sun was just rising, peeking through the clouds and promising a good morning ahead. By the time I was layered up and filling my water bottles it was raining. This then progressed to lashing it down. Hmmmm...!
So I had a bit of brekkie and gave it half an hour. Eventually it stopped and the sun came back out, so off I went on the Road Comp, quite a bit later than anticipated and now without the time to look at getting an imperial half in. Hey ho, every mile counts doesn't it?

Glad I'd layered up though as it was blooming chilly - cold enough for the first appearance this season of my Altura Night Vision winter gloves (average ride temperature was a brisk 2C).

The usual local warm up, then Leeds Rd to Scholes (temporary traffic lights), past the Coronation Tree and on to Barwick, then down Long Lane towards Garforth. I was passed here by a very odd contraption. I was aware of an engine behind me but when I checked it was a lad on an hybrid bike, gaining on me at a right rate of knots on the uphill section leaving Barwick. He then whizzed passed me on a Specialised hybrid, with a petrol engine (lawnmower, moped?) bolted to the frame, with him resplendent in hoodie and tracky bottoms. WTF? 

Anyway, off he went and I followed behind. I lost sight of him near the golf course, so I'm guessing he went either onto the bridleway (across the golf course) or onto NCN R66 into Parlington Woods. I carried on into Garforth, then up Aberford Rd, over the M1 roundabout and on past Lotherton Gates and the mudfest outside the farm (again), before the descent to the Crooked Billet and then right, up the hill before the drop down into Saxton where I stopped to adjust my rattling front mudguard and take a photo:





Back in the saddle and on my way with the mudguard only partially sorted it was off the Barkston Ash, then the long flat straight to Church Fenton, where there was another attempt at fettling the mudguard with marginally more success.
A long loop around the airfield via Ryther (the River Wharfe looked quite high already and with the rain that is forecast for tonight / tomorrow it's only going to get higher) and Ulleskelf, but now into the "light" wind and as I approached Church Fenton again to close the circle it started to rain, which it wasn't meant to do. Oh well, what can you do but carry on?
Retraced my route back to Saxton, but it was a bit of a grind now with very little protection from the wind. Stopped in Saxton for some emergency Haribo (the cyclists spinach ) and then on to the appropriately named Coldhill Lane, then Copley Lane back to Lotherton Gates. From there it was on to Aberford, the the Cattle Lane rollercoaster to Barwick, with the two mile grind up from Cock Beck through the village and virtually all the way to Scholes. Which was all into the wind today...
Down the hill into Scholes, then paused at the temporary lights on the way out of the village where I was joined by another rider, who commented on us giving cyclists a good name by stopping at a red light  I didn't let on, but I was secretly quite glad of the chance to give my legs a rest! 

Down the hill, the climb up the other side and then local roads up to home - at last.

*33.6 miles* (54.07 km) in *2h 28m* at a slower than I'd have liked average of *13.6 mph*, which was largely due to that pesky wind on the homeward half of the ride, with *1,482ft* climbed, which isn't bad for a 'flat' route. Glad to get another metric half in, but I'm going to struggle to get an imperial half in this month now, which is a bit vexing. Hopefully everything will fall into place for next weekend, fingers crossed, because tomorrow looks beyond grim.

And here's a map - if you look closely at the elevation over middle section you can spot the four bridges over the railway lines, that's how flat it is!


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Nov 2016)

32 mile slow ride around and about Great Budworth.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/933902/Ride-Around-Great-Budworth


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Nov 2016)

Distinctly chilly start for today's club ride but a very good turnout for both the easy and mod groups.

Got the clothing right today with the Isadore jersey(with baselayer),club gilet and Sportful no rain tights and shoe covers(with my favourite TIC Omloop socks)keeping me cosy; only bits that were cold were my fingers and It seems that the Castelli gloves hit their limit below 3c,so may have to treat myself to some warmer gloves(new Sportfuls are top of the list).

Good ride though and a nice coffee and cake at the River tea Rooms in St Ives;






View from the bridge by the tea rooms;






And the winter Icarus;





Steady run back via Fenstanton,Swavesey and the busway and then once back at Wilburton and Grunty fen I headed off for an extra loop via Coveney,Pymoor and Little Downham and then Queen Adelaide to make up this months 100km challenge and Strada Fondo.

https://www.strava.com/activities/774356639

Cracking day and ride-out topped off with a recovery ride to drop off a birthday card and some shopping.


https://www.strava.com/activities/779851766


Oh and 11,000kms up for the year.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2016)

A later start for us today, it was still bloody cold though. Unlike @Elybazza61 i got my kit wrong, I was missing a base layer from the off, never really warmed up but my hands were good in my trek mates gloves.
Not far out of Hardwick and we'd seen two buzzards sat idly, one on a fence post, one atop a weedy sapling, the buzzard at 45°, like a drunk Christmas fairy.
We turned down toward Knapwell, the oak trees looking like they were covered in cornflake leaves






Down the hill we passed cyclist after cyclist coming the other way, not sure if there was something organised going on. At the junction we headed straight on for Connington despite signs saying 'road closed ahead'...
The stoker said that roads are never that closed, little did we know!

Before we got to the village we'd seen some nice Bullfinches and some Gloucester cattle and a big old flock of lapwing in another field. We then entered the village. Past the pub there was a full barrier up and a bored lad sat in a truck parked broadside. The road is no more due to the widening of the A14. Such a pity, the next mile or so is/was quite pretty with small hedged meadows, so rare in Cambs. Even rarer now.

About turn, and I'd never been on this road in this direction, and would you believe it, an uphill slopey section heading into the south west wind. Nice!

So we went via Boxworth and over the A14. We ended up in Swavesey, another place close by that we've never really been to. We pulled in at St Andrews church to take a pic for @PeteXXX and his current photo competition.
Bloody typical, as I was sizing up the pic a car drove up the driveway, it was a race to get the shot. In my haste I didn't get all the front wheel in...





A few yards later we were on the busway heading for St Ives, our original destination. A few yards later we had a front puncture, so a quick tube swap was had. A big thank you to the man who stopped to see if we needed help.

Off again on a slightly spongy tyre (the boy is getting me a Lezyne mini track pump for Christmas!) and we got ourselves into St Ives. A big thank you to the nice man in Richardsons cycles for the loan of his track pump.

Unlike Bazza we stopped at Toms cakes, blooming nice it was too, although the only seating left was outside





Full of good, wholesome insulation properties!

Back down the busway seeing kestrels, tufted duck, goldeneye, cormorant and mute swan. We saw some traditional short legged Hereford cattle (can you guess I wanted to go into cattle farming as a youth?)

We left the busway at Oakington, lights on front and back. Through Girton, down Storeys Way and through the University West Cambridge site before coming up Madingley Hill and home.

36 chilly, lovely miles!

https://www.strava.com/activities/779965113


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


> The forecast was'nt great but it was my day off and by midday it was still dry, so I forced myself out. Heading north across the river I pass Cable St Mural in Shadwell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2 words- Thank you.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/779988719/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1479577957

A freezing start today, I was double gloved and wrapped up like an Eskimo, and I still felt it.

I rode up to Basinggrad and back.





A lovely crisp morning.







Refuel stop.






A fantastic idea for keeping my bike safe, a cage with a decent padlock on it.






The weather started closing in on the way back.







Ohh, I say 





Winchester looking festive

Then the weather let go spectacularly. The last 10 miles was fun

90 odd miles done. Not a bad day all in


https://www.relive.cc/view/779988719


----------



## Gareth C (19 Nov 2016)

It’s been a while since I rode out from home, and did something other than mountain biking. Both were great today on a cold, settled day.


----------



## galaxy (20 Nov 2016)

gavgav said:


> Woke up with the intention of getting out early on the bike, but the radio was reporting lots of icy patches around and I opened the curtains to see a very heavy frost.
> 
> Delayed things for a couple of hours and set off about 10:30 instead. There were still icy patches where the sun hadn't got to and so it was a gingerly start through the estate and along the old railway track bed, up the cycle paths to Heathgates and then the old canal path to Uffington.
> 
> ...


Where in Shropshire do you live GavGave, were just buy ing a house on the beetween Ludlow and Leominster.


----------



## galaxy (20 Nov 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> After 2 days spent away with work which involved too much food, cake & drink with no exercise, I figured I'd best get out and burn some of it off this morning. Slightly late out due to a frost, but with a couple of hours pass out I was soon on my way. First time this year for the Roubaix longs, and managed to get the clothes right today. Started with a usual route out towards Chobham, and was keen to avoid the A30 as the M3 is closed for 3 days to remove a bridge which used to be on my regular route. Tried some new roads out Lightwater way and got lost, likewise out the other side of Ascot. On the plus side found some really nice roads for future riding. Not often I stop for photos, but this is one that you won't see often, a very empty M25/M3 junction.
> View attachment 151699
> 
> 
> 36.6 miles, the longest I've managed for a couple of weeks.


Everywhere is coming to a standstill with the Motorway closed


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Nov 2016)

First time out for the wet bike this Winter. Gave it a quick once over and thought I'd better go for a pedal, so just over 10 miles, initially in rain, but stopped quickly and then just the wind to contend with.
Met Office suggests I'm going to get rained on during the commute tomorrow


----------



## Donger (20 Nov 2016)

I am sitting here shivering as I write this report, waiting for the booster to kick in enough for me to run a nice hot bath. Only ten people braved the weather this morning for the Kingsway CC ride. (I think @Dark46 must have gone into hibernation since I saw him at the Christmas market in Gloucester docks yesterday!) Three set off in the Fast Group, and (I _thought_) five of us started the Intermediate ride, which was planned to be quite hilly. At the first left turn, Darren and I discovered that everyone else (including @Frazzle) had gone straight on, opting for the flatter, shorter, Beginners Group ride today! Who can blame them?

We cut out a couple of the hills, but still did a decent thirtyish mile clockwise loop out of Gloucester, climbing Nut Hill out of Upton St Leonards, followed by another gentle climb through Buckholt Woods and a long sweeping descent down the Slad Valley. It was only 0.5 degrees at the top, with almost freezing fog. The descent was a little precarious, with thick swathes of wet, rotting leaves all over the roads. Once we got to Slad we opted to cut out a couple of small hilly loops and head straight for the big climbs up through Ruscombe and Whiteshill to Edge. Once we got back to Kingsway, I took the long way home, via the Pilot Inn at the canal bridge, and a short stretch of the riverbank by Severn Farm. Bumped into @gordyfinbar just past the Pilot. I think both of us were well on the way to coming down with frostbite or trenchfoot at the time, so we didn't stop for long.

34 miles for me today, leaving me just 7.8 miles short of my biggest ever year's total mileage, and well within reach of my first ever 3,000 mile year. I always find December the toughest month. In January and February it is at least as cold, (if not colder), but I always have a target in mind and don't want to slip behind schedule, so I am motivated. By December I always feel I'm on the finishing straight, and it is difficult to keep my motivation going and to avoid coasting. I _will_ do 3,000 miles this year ... I _will_.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Nov 2016)

Forecast for today was dreadful so had not planned a ride. Got up to dreary overcast conditions but not the heavy rain . So pottered about till 11.00 looking out to see if it's going to clear weather app said rain till 1400 . I decided to take the chance . No plan but though I stay close to home so I could bail if it turned nasty . Through Newtown Linford ulverscoft lane and up Pollybotts lane continued the climbing up Whitcroft lane and up to Copt Oak and turned for Whitwick and the climbed again up to St Bernards Abbey at this point the rain jacket came out my pocket as to began to rain a bit heavier probably could have managed without the jacket but why risk it .On to Belton down the descent of swanimote road around the back of Shepshed and onto Charley Rd .back to Beacon crossroads stopped to remove the rain jacket as it began to clear and it's a bit sweaty checked the milage and realised a metric half century on . So down the Beacon wheeeeee into Quorn then picked up my commuting route home ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey . 33.5 miles in the bag slightly damp feet as I didn't bother with overshoes mistake . Warmed up with a bowl of soup and mug of coffee . Just need to clean the bike it's a bit dirty !! . Still plenty of riders out so I not the only madman


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/780809292/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1479650988

Just a short one this morning, to shake the legs out after yesterday's efforts.

I had the smug face on as I passed a ( minor in size major in result ) pile up, in the city centre, which was causing traffic Armageddon, and I got the bike all locked up, without having to do battle with the car park lottery. That made braving the weather worthwhile alone.






This is a Brewdog special called "black Oktober" it's lovely, and a mere 9% abv.

https://www.relive.cc/view/780809292


----------



## tallliman (20 Nov 2016)

@13 rider, always liked that Swanimote Road drop. It's a nice climb in the other direction too!

My ride yesterday was unremarkable in many ways as I struggled for energy, warmth and motivation. To that end, I was disappointed afterwards to find I'd not noticed @13 rider near his house!! Still, I took in a clockwise loop from Loughborough, through Anstey and to Market Bosworth. I always find it interesting doing roads from the other direction and realise this often means unplanned shallow uphill ramps!

From Market Bosworth (with a little chain trouble!), I headed north to Heather and along a lovely road (I imagine at least if there was no headwind!) to Ashby. From there, a nice climb and drop to Ticknall and back onto the commute route through Melbourne and Breedon to Beth's Kitchen. Decent sandwich and a lovely bit of carrot cake whilst a friend rang me about the boring first half in the footy. 

Following cake, I froze for about 5 miles and pootled home to register my 100km ride for the month. All in all a nice ride but one that reminds me of the need to mend my torn winter tights!!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2016)

Second ride on the new to me Genesis cdf second time in the rain and wind !!

Started of unsure how far and long i was going to be out for due to the weather but pressed on and after about 5 miles i started to get the leaking over trouser feeling  .

Carried on heading cross country towards Old and decided to head homewards via the second quickest route rather than going the longer route it was hard going across the promenade at Pitsford with the wind blowing straight across almost pushing me across the road .Thankfully turning right at Holcot lost the wind and next up was Moulton followed by Overstone ,Sywell ,Mears Ashby ,wilby and home .

Dark and damp when i left at 6.15 lighter and damp when i got home 90 mins later a nice ride either way shame about the leakage , bike rode well and continues to impress me a lot . Its sure footedness was a bonus today with slippery strewn leaves and big puddles a plenty .

Hopefully the next ride it will be dry so i can really enjoy the cdf


----------



## Donger (20 Nov 2016)

Some of you will know that I remain a committed Luddite, and have steadfastly refused to invest in a Garmin, preferring to rely on my "flatnav" instead. Even I must admit that this is a bit cool though.... (from my club mate's Garmin recording of today's ride):-
https://video.relive.cc/780642485_1479660976875.mp4?x-ref=og


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2016)

Days-off last week were Thursday 17th/Friday 18th
Short ride on Thursday, only a couple of hours, nothing really worthy of note
Friday, saw me taken shopping by SWMBO, to_ White Rose_ (Leeds)
I think that was because, I had suggested _Meadowhell _(Sheffield), so I could drop her off, & nip to the other side of the M1, & go to Planet X (not been to that branch yet, usually go to Worsborough)
Failing that, we'd call there after shopping

Worked Saturday/Sunday, so no ride then
ParkRun (Temple Newsam - East Leeds), then home, & to work for 11:15

Sunday, ran XC to work (head-torch, through woods/along river bank @ 06:30), & home same way @ 16:00


Got the coming weekend off, but it might be a 'dad - daughter' trip to Haworth?


----------



## Buck (21 Nov 2016)

Well I've failed miserably in getting out on the bike recently - busy work, busy home life and less favourable weather have been my excuses. 

I had a days holiday today and I was determined to get on the bike. The weather was definitely not one for going out in so I hooked up the turbo trainer and managed 50km on Zwift. Yes, it felt hard work but I was glad to have turned the pedals again. For fun I went on the Z wheeler trike.


I selected the mountain course for a bit more of a challenge and said hello to the mountain goat!







Then gave it some beans on the downhill !













50.4K/31.3m and 632m/2,000ft of climbing


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Nov 2016)

OK this was a commute today, and only 6.6 miles, but it was memorable due to flooding, due to considerate drivers making allowances for me, and due to the fact that there were very few riders about.

In fact the only other cyclist I recall spotting was my son returning from his paper round.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Nov 2016)

My ride today proves you are always only a split second away from a calamity on a bicycle.

Plan was an early start to complete a Sunderland - Newcastle - South Shields - Sunderland loop before the forecast rain.

I made it out by about 7.30am, and the first pic is supposed to show construction work on Sunderland's new bridge.

Mmm, might have been a bit dark for the camera, but the bridge is the bluish blob under the crane.






My next bridge is over the A19 and is the site of the calamity.

Black ice on the way down had me off in a second.

At least I flopped over fairly straight, so took the impact evenly.

Getting up was a problem - no traction - so I crawled to the side to reach the handrail.

Just after I'd restored perpendicularity, another cyclist fell at the same place.

As he said, you don't expect black ice in wet conditions, although there's nothing under the carriageway at that point so perhaps I should have known better.





No harm done by the fall, although it rather took the impetus off the ride.

I trundled on gingerly towards Gateshead, steering clear of any paths I might have used.

More bridges in the next pic, including the Blinking Eye which I crossed.

The large silver building is the Sage concert hall, not that I've ever been in.





The wall next to the bike was still icy which caused me some concern because my route along the north of the Tyne towards North Shields would ordinarily be along cycle paths.

I decided to stop for a few minutes at the Bike Hub at Ouseburn to have a think.

Handy place for a comfort break, too, although in general I get the impression it hasn't quite taken off as hoped.






The route decision was an easy one - stay on the roads.

Not much lost, the post-industrial landscape of Wallsend and Walker beside the Tyne has some interest, but there's lots of social deprivation.

The general area is dog rough and looks it.

Not much greenery on the ride, but the landscaping near Royal Quays is quite attractive.

The paths look OK by this time.






A short run down to the Shields Ferry, and a short wait for the boat to come in.






Tyne crossed, it's now about nine miles home.

The wind has got up, but at least it's a side/tail one.

And still strong enough to blow the bike over when I stopped at Marsden for this pic.

Not doing too well, am I?






No more pics - too risky - and there's now a few spots of rain so it's head down for home.

About 35 miles, no harm done to bike or rider by the falls, and a useful reminder to watch out for the conditions at this time of year.


----------



## tallliman (21 Nov 2016)

@Pale Rider, is that footbridge the one near the aircraft museum? That wasn't too nice in summer due to people when I popped over it.


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Nov 2016)

tallliman said:


> @Pale Rider, is that footbridge the one near the aircraft museum? That wasn't too nice in summer due to people when I popped over it.



Yes, that's the one.

It's handy to cut across to Follingsby Lane which is the approved route to Gateshead/Newcastle.

A bit off the beaten track so there can be some skulduggery along there, although I've not had any bother apart from having to dodge old sofas, burnt out wheelie bins and the like.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Nov 2016)

The Met Office continued to correct their forecast, and at 0530hrs there was a very fine drizzle, not enough for the wet weather gear. 1 mile from the Airport it started raining proper so I go t a bit damp. Fortunately we have a decent drying room, so should have dry stuff for the way home, which is forecast to be very wet.
Oh, and I lost my banana somewhere on the way. I may pass it on the return journey, though doubt it will be much use now. Suprisingly I really quite missed my banana with my morning coffee...


----------



## tallliman (21 Nov 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Yes, that's the one.
> 
> It's handy to cut across to Follingsby Lane which is the approved route to Gateshead/Newcastle.
> 
> A bit off the beaten track so there can be some skulduggery along there, although I've not had any bother apart from having to dodge old sofas, burnt out wheelie bins and the like.



Cool, thanks. It looked familiar from the one time I popped across it earlier this year to take a picture of the Vulcan there on my tour!


----------



## hondated (21 Nov 2016)

Is your SWMBO as subtle as mine in saying " do you fancy going into town today , a drive visit friends etc etc " which actually means we are doing any of those things today, Love her to bits but boy does she affect how often I get out on my bike.


----------



## bruce1530 (21 Nov 2016)

Hurricane Angus was battering the southern parts of the UK, whereas here in west/central Scotland, we were officially having No Weather. Looking at the BBC forecast yesterday, there were absolutely no weather symbols over my part of the world. More detailed inspection said that it would be cold, dry, cold, calm and cold.

So I booked a day off work and set myself up for one of those challenges I’ve been meaning to do all year, but never quite got round to - Arran.

The ferry terminal is about 3 miles from my house - I left just after 9, plenty of time to get a ticket and catch the 9.45 sailing.






Usually in the summer, there’s a whole peloton of cyclists getting on and off the ferry - sometimes maybe 50?. There’s even a separate “marshalling yard" for bikes, and lots of signs saying that at busy times, the number of cycles may be restricted.

Today, the ferry was busy with cars, and lorries, but I was the only bike.


Calm crossing.






That’s where I’m going






And that’s where I’ve come from. Cold, calm and misty morning - the mist was almost like steam rising from the sea.

The crossing takes about an hour, and as we approached Arran, the views were quite spectacular.












The road round Arran is about 55 miles long. The ferry port is at Brodick, about half way along the east coast of the island. The road to the south is lumpy, with 3 or 4 climbs of around 400 feet. Once you get round to the west coast of the island, the road hugs the coast, and is pretty flat for around 20 miles, before you hit the final hill - the 650ft climb up out of Lochranza through Glen Sannox, across the top of the island, then downhill to the coast and a 10 mile flat run back to the ferry.

Conventional wisdom is that the trip is normally easier clockwise - the prevailing wind tends to be from the south or west, so that means you have a tailwind on the more exposed west coast.

So I came off the boat, out of the harbour and turned left. Checked my watch - it was 11.00. I had to be back here at 4.30 if I was to catch the 4.45 ferry home. Five and a half hours should be plenty....

Immediately, I hit the first climb - 400 feet over a couple of miles, and I was struggling. My thighs were screaming - was this trip a daft idea? It was very cold, and I guess I just hadn’t warmed up properly. Was having all sorts of thoughts - I’ll push on to the next village, stop there, and decide what to do.

And then suddenly I was over the top, freewheeling down to Lamlash at 30mph.

Through Lamlash, and up the next hill, just as steep, on the road to Whiting Bay. Felt good. Easily passed a couple of other cyclists who were spinning up the hill, and couldn’t believe I was doing 18mph on the flatter uphill section at the top. Something’s not right, or maybe it’s just the Arran magic...

On through Whiting Bay, another couple of climbs up to about 500ft and along the south coast.

I’m now in unfamiliar territory. I think of myself as a regular visitor to the island, but usually on foot, and don’t stray more than a few miles from the ferry terminal. The last time I was on the south coast was when I was camping as a teenager, well over 30 years ago.






The lighthouse at Pladda.


By this time, it was well after 12, and I was starting to get hungry. Let’s find a cafe for some soup, a coffee, maybe some cake....
Unfortunately, it’s winter, and the south of Arran appears to be shut! Every village I came to seemed to have a cafe, hotel, pub or tearoom - that was closed!

By the time I descended down to Blackwaterfoot, on the west coast about 25 miles into the ride, I was quite cold and hungry. The hotel was open, so I had some soup, bread and a coffee. Very nice, but tourist prices!

Back on the road, and heading north along the west coast. Some really spectacular views here across the Kilbrannan sound to Kintyre, but my hopes for the tailwind were of course overly optimistic - the wind wasn’t strong, but was from the north - in my face, and bitterly cold.

As I approached the northwest corner of the island, I wanted to have another stop, to get a warm drink and a “comfort break” in preparation for the last big climb - but just like the south, everywhere appeared to be closed.

Past Lochranza, and started the climb up Glen Sannox.





That was the steepest climb of the day - 600ft over maybe a couple of miles.






Looking back down.

At that point, I heard an ominous noise from my pocket - the phone battery was flat, so the Strava tracking stopped, and no more photos. So I have no evidence of the speed I got to coming down the other side of that hill. But it’s the fastest I’ve ever done on a bike,

By this time, it’s starting to get dark, and the sunset was incredible - bright pink and orange - but no camera to record it. A ten mile cruise along the coast road back to Brodick, with just enough time for a quick beer before getting on the ferry at 4.30.


A great day, 62 miles in total, my longest trip so far!
But next time, I’ll probably choose a warmer day.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Hurricane Angus was battering the southern parts of the UK, whereas here in west/central Scotland, we were officially having No Weather. Looking at the BBC forecast yesterday, there were absolutely no weather symbols over my part of the world. More detailed inspection said that it would be cold, dry, cold, calm and cold.
> 
> So I booked a day off work and set myself up for one of those challenges I’ve been meaning to do all year, but never quite got round to - Arran.
> 
> ...


Well done 
Looks a magic day out.
Mr M has fond memories of his trips to Arran when he was a boy


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Hurricane Angus was battering the southern parts of the UK, whereas here in west/central Scotland, we were officially having No Weather. Looking at the BBC forecast yesterday, there were absolutely no weather symbols over my part of the world. More detailed inspection said that it would be cold, dry, cold, calm and cold.
> 
> So I booked a day off work and set myself up for one of those challenges I’ve been meaning to do all year, but never quite got round to - Arran.
> 
> ...



Great ride report. 

I've only visited Arran once, 30 years ago and your report reminded me how much I enjoyed it.
Even with my legendary hatred of boats and all things nautical, I really must get back up there and taking the bike this time.

PS - I'm not Mr M!


----------



## GGJ (21 Nov 2016)

Arran's a great day out for a cycle, first time I did it was also a November day, but with the sea blowing across the road as I went through Kilmoy, the sleet, hailstones, rain and occasional sunshine it was tough going. Last time I ventured over was a summers day and I did a figure eight crossing the String Road twice, a total of 77 miles and almost 6000 feet of elevation


----------



## gavgav (21 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Hurricane Angus was battering the southern parts of the UK, whereas here in west/central Scotland, we were officially having No Weather. Looking at the BBC forecast yesterday, there were absolutely no weather symbols over my part of the world. More detailed inspection said that it would be cold, dry, cold, calm and cold.
> 
> So I booked a day off work and set myself up for one of those challenges I’ve been meaning to do all year, but never quite got round to - Arran.
> 
> ...


Stunning!!


----------



## Aravis (22 Nov 2016)

The Arran report reminded me of one of my most satisfying rides ever, over 20 years ago now. This sort of thing happens quite frequently, and I'd like to talk about it, but I never feel it's right to pollute this wonderful thread with stuff that is very much not about today.

Does anyone like the idea of a similar "Your ride yesterday...." thread?


----------



## Mireystock (23 Nov 2016)

Aravis said:


> The Arran report reminded me of one of my most satisfying rides ever, over 20 years ago now. This sort of thing happens quite frequently, and I'd like to talk about it, but I never feel it's right to pollute this wonderful thread with stuff that is very much not about today.
> 
> Does anyone like the idea of a similar "Your ride yesterday...." thread?



Go for it !


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2016)

Took the CDF out last night for a spin , ended up doing a 25 mile spin

Cross country to Old then back homeward via Holcot , Sywell ,Mears Ashby and Wilby ,

bike was going well first time on this one when its not been raining so nice to able to press on a bit more although roads were still damp underfoot , loads of other cyclist's out on the lanes which is nice to see .


----------



## Biff600 (23 Nov 2016)

Nothing terribly exciting, I bought a Garmin yesterday and I have been itching to try it out. Unfortunately yesterday the weather was persistent to say the least !

So today I strapped it to the fixie and rattled off for a sedate 10 miler.

From using a Cateye Strada to using this is like the difference between night and day

Anyway, todays pootle....

https://www.relive.cc/view/783396981


----------



## burndust (23 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Hurricane Angus was battering the southern parts of the UK, whereas here in west/central Scotland, we were officially having No Weather. Looking at the BBC forecast yesterday, there were absolutely no weather symbols over my part of the world. More detailed inspection said that it would be cold, dry, cold, calm and cold.
> 
> So I booked a day off work and set myself up for one of those challenges I’ve been meaning to do all year, but never quite got round to - Arran.
> 
> ...


i've never heard of anyone cycling round arran in november tbh, but looks like you got a good day for it, good effort


----------



## Old jon (23 Nov 2016)

Another long gap between rides. A while back, my sister had asked me to photograph a performance by the Nidderdale Messiah Singers, last Saturday until yesterday was spent dealing with that. I do like to take photographs. And thank you the Singers, ‘twas wonderful. I also had other plans for today, but they were altered and YIPPEEEE!!! I could go for a ride.

After all the build up, it should have been something tremendous, but you all know how brass monkey cold it is, and I decided on one of my well worn trundles, around the flatter bits of country outside Leeds. Might be flat but Garmin tells me it was a thousand feet of up, 319 metres and 28.3 miles. And it ought to be a similar amount of down as well or I finished on the roof. For a start, I visited Holbeck. The river is up and strangely so is the Beck of Hol. Once on the road to Cinder Bridge through Hunslet the wind sort of intruded a bit. Seemed to be from an odd direction. Through John o’ Gaunts and Woodlesford, and especially after crossing the waterways and riding up through Swillington the wind seemed somewhere between north and north east. OK that makes the final eight miles a tailwind then. Garforth, ride round the north of the town, over the M 1, along a bit towards Lotherton Gates and under the M 1 and A 1M. Resisted the first left to Aberford and at Lotherton took that left. Which made the rest of the ride through Barwick, Scholes, a bit of A64 and turn right onto Thorner Lane. Which runs pretty close to due north. Straight into the teeth of the wind. Pedal away time. Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane gave a little shelter and the left turn onto the A 58 gave a helping shove down Boot Hill.



Even with the wind assistance, I only managed 32 and a bit MPH down there.


This map may have been ridden before. Many times


----------



## derrick (23 Nov 2016)

Nice little 27 miles today with a mate, Weather was good came across a couple of leafy country lanes, Was one of those rides where we thought we could go down a few roads and see where they bring us out, Managed a couple of PRs on a couple of hills, that's always good. Really nice to get out midweek.
https://www.strava.com/activities/783408024


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Nov 2016)

Mrs 26 started out with me and Pete M. Her plan was to ride so far but return early. So out to Alfrick Pound saw us warming up quite well on one or two little hillocks. Mrs 26 swung away at Longley Green to ride a lumpy but shorter route while Pete and I headed down the western side of the hills for Coddington and Peg's Farm. The ride over Munsley was next and the cafe loomed large on our radar soon after.

After some lovely comestibles our return took us along the eastern side of the Marcles with the Malverns, Wellington Heath and a few other lumps and bumps showing well to our left. We swung back eastwards for Broom's Green and the run north through the Castlemorton lanes. I decided to take Pete back through Madresfield to Newland where he had parked his car. That last bit had us dealing with school mums on the school run. Nevertheless it added another 6 to my total.

A nice enjoyable outing today for sure. It was a tad grey and chilly but pedalling kept us warm and the leaf colour on the trees is still quite varied and cheery. 56 smiles today


----------



## Donger (23 Nov 2016)

Coming down with a chest infection, so thought I'd get a handful of miles in before I'm laid up. Did a gentle ten mile bimble around the muddy country lanes South of Gloucester..... just enough to bring up 2,908 miles for the year. The significance? That's my biggest ever total for a calendar year, with over a month left to go. Overall it has been a good year so far. Three Welsh mountains and three French Alpine cols climbed, and closing in on my first 3,000 mile year. There's now just the matter of getting my December Metric Century Challenge ride in as soon as my chest clears up and before the winter weather makes it too much of an ordeal.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2016)

I got a very good deal on a Fizik Arione saddle from @Andrew_P, and the saddle arrived yesterday. I fitted it to my Cannondale CAAD5 and went out today to test it.

I had to stop less than half a mile after setting off. The saddle was slightly too high and I needed to tilt its nose down ever so slightly. I am very sensitive to having saddle noses thrust up my undercarriage! I can go numb within 2 or 3 miles if I ignore the warning signs, so I _DON'T_! 

It was a nice sunny afternoon but I had left it fairly late setting off. I didn't want to be riding after dark and meet the evening rush hour traffic so I decided to just do my 21 mile Cragg Vale loop.

I took the precaution of checking the wind forecast before setting off. The loop involves a climb to about 1,300 ft and wind is normally a factor up there. The prevailing wind usually favours the anti-clockwise loop, to give wind assistance on the climb up to Blackstone Edge from Littleborough. Today, however, was one of those rare days with a more northerly wind, which favoured a clockwise loop, with a climb from Mytholmroyd up through Cragg Vale, as featured in the 2014 Tour de France stage which passed this way.

I arrived in Mytholmroyd and was about to begin the climb when I noticed that the diversion signs had been removed from the bottom of Scout Rd. Scout Rd is an alternative climb out of Mytholmroyd and is one of my favourites. Unfortunately, when devastating floods hit this area on Boxing Day last year part of the hillside above Scout Rd broke loose and came down onto the road, blocking it. That would probably have been cleared up fairly quickly, but the hillside also needed to be stabilised. The big GOTCHA is that somebody in their wisdom had decided to use a landfill tip on that hillside as the place in which to bury asbestos waste from Acre Mill (a local asbestos mill which caused many hundreds of deaths) and the landslip was starting to uncover that waste!

As a result of this, the road has been closed for over 10 months and locals (including me!) have been waiting patiently for it to reopen. The road sign at the bottom of the road still says 'No Through Road' but the diversion signs had gone, so I thought I would divert from my original route and go up to take a look ...

This was Scout Road in January:






(That's my blue Basso leaning on the fence.)

This was the same scene today;






You can see that the road is now open, but you can also see that the work to patch up the hillside is ongoing.

You can catch a glimpse of the new saddle on my Cannondale on the left of the picture. Here is a better picture of the bike:






That bungalow behind the wall is STILL unoccupied. At the time of the floods, I thought it had escaped damage, but clearly not because it is empty and restoration work is going on inside.

I decided that it would make a change to continue up that road because I have not been able to do it for nearly a year and it is a very pleasant route. Some of the climbing is pretty steep, but I must be getting fitter because I didn't notice it. (I was distracted thinking about other things and suddenly found myself above the steep stuff, which was nice!)

I rejoined the main road above Cragg Vale and continued to Blackstone Edge. As planned, I benefited from a favourable wind helping me towards the summit.

I'd got pretty warm on the climb, but the 40+ mph descent to Littleborough introduced enough windchill to dispel thoughts I'd had of extending my route. I did have lights on the bike but it gets cold pretty quickly after sunset. I'd added 2 miles to my loop - that would do.

It didn't take me long to get back to Todmorden, where I called in at a bike shop to get some bar plugs for my singlespeed bike project.

I got home just before sunset.

The new saddle will take some getting used to. It is much firmer than the old design and is also flatter both from side to side, and from end to end. It was fine for 23 hilly miles but I do sometimes do hilly rides of 100+ miles, and they are a much sterner test. Hopefully it will be good for the longer rides too. Normally I would just swap it to another bike if it were only good for shorter rides but that Cannondale is the only bike I own which matches its red and white colour scheme!


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Nov 2016)

On nights tonight, so took the opportunity for a quick spin out to Walton Bridge and back this morning. Was quick for me too, averaged 16.9mph until my last mile cool down, even then it was still 16.3 so good for me. Really nice calm morning.
Unlike my commute tonight, the headwind from Staines to Heathrow was nasty up between the reservoirs, no idea if @Tin Pot was in front or behind me on the adventure to the Airport. Looking forward to a fast run home with the wind behind me


----------



## Diggs (23 Nov 2016)

When that phone call finishes quicker than you thought it would and you get out for a hour.......





Definitely autumn





On the drops


----------



## Stonechat (24 Nov 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> On nights tonight, so took the opportunity for a quick spin out to Walton Bridge and back this morning. Was quick for me too, averaged 16.9mph until my last mile cool down, even then it was still 16.3 so good for me. Really nice calm morning.
> Unlike my commute tonight, the headwind from Staines to Heathrow was nasty up between the reservoirs, no idea if @Tin Pot was in front or behind me on the adventure to the Airport. Looking forward to a fast run home with the wind behind me


YEs your route was very familiar roads to me. Makes me itch to get out again. Very good speed @cosmicbike 
I am still recovering and waiting to get back on the road. The New Year is most likely I think


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Nov 2016)

Nice a10 commute this morning with a nice Northerly blowing me along;got to that Cambridge a bit early so did a little loop through Cherry Hinton and up Cherry Hinton Rd to Hills Rd and then to the station and the usual run down Mill Rd to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/784044369

Forgot yesterday's ride;just a normal run down the Twenty Pence although it was livened up by some roadworks so the first bit was spent carefully negotiating the dug up road and avoiding the now raised man-hole covers.
Otherwise a standard ride in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/783174255


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Nov 2016)

Stonechat said:


> YEs your route was very familiar roads to me. Makes me itch to get out again. Very good speed @cosmicbike
> I am still recovering and waiting to get back on the road. The New Year is most likely I think


Slow and steady wins the race and all that. How's the shoulder recovering?


----------



## burndust (24 Nov 2016)

Diggs said:


> When that phone call finishes quicker than you thought it would and you get out for a hour.......
> 
> View attachment 152357
> 
> ...


damn, some lovely tarmac


----------



## Diggs (24 Nov 2016)

burndust said:


> damn, some lovely tarmac


It varies! The country lane is part of NCN 13 and has recently been resurfaced (properly) and is a dream. Year or so back it was full of potholes


----------



## Stonechat (24 Nov 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Slow and steady wins the race and all that. How's the shoulder recovering?


Still in a sling, doing some gentle exercises, back to the hospital early December, hopefully it will kick off a bit more then


----------



## booze and cake (25 Nov 2016)

I'm in complete denial its winter so thought I'd go out searching for palm trees. 1st up Lambeth Bridge roundabout





Whitehall gardens has palms surrounding each of the 3 statues, here's Sir James Outram's




It also has this lovely little shed, being used to store gardening tools I think, though someone forgot to put the broom away.




Mountstreet Gardens Mayfair




This one is next Fulham Football Ground




I saw a few palms in Lincolns Inn Fields, but my photos came out blurred an unusable, so this nearby rubble on the corner of the LSE building will have to do instead




I love a green wall, I found another one on Rood Lane




Then over to Lewisham to see a back garden one




I popped in to see the Dutch Elm in Ladywell Park, you don't see many of these anymore after Dutch Elm disease claimed over 25 million of the UK population, they used to be among the tallest trees in the capital.




And finally I stumbled upon this palm in George Lane




I then rushed back home and felt the strange urge to get changed into a loud shirt


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2016)

Old jon said:


> After all the build up, it should have been something tremendous, but you all know how brass monkey cold it is, and I decided on one of my well worn trundles, around the flatter bits of country outside Leeds. Might be flat but Garmin tells me it was a thousand feet of up, 319 metres and 28.3 miles. And it ought to be a similar amount of down as well or I finished on the roof. For a start, I visited Holbeck. The river is up and strangely so is the Beck of Hol.



I take it you've not seen this
There is a full scale exploration, all the way to the outlets into the Aire, on a site, but I forget which one
https://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157600334097542/detail/



Old jon said:


> Once on the road to Cinder Bridge through Hunslet the wind sort of intruded a bit. Seemed to be from an odd direction. Through John o’ Gaunts and Woodlesford, and especially after crossing the waterways and riding up through Swillington


By 'Cinder Bridge', do mean (what was) the hump=backed bridge on Pontefract Road, now levelled out?



Old jon said:


> Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane gave a little shelter and the left turn onto the A 58 gave a helping shove down Boot Hill.



I know that section well, but never knew that was its name (be it officially, or just locally)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Got the coming weekend off, but it might be a 'dad - daughter' trip to Haworth?



ParkRun in the morning (we've got a completely revamped course, at Nostell Priory)
She still wants to go, so it'll be a nice drive up, via my regular route, when I go to the _Woodentops_ fell races (M62, M606, Odsal, Wibsey, Clayton Heights, Old Dolphin, Queensbury, Mountain, past the 'Raggalds', etc...)

She (& her friend, who's stopping tonight) can go shoppin/wandering, & I'll go 'sniff some steam' (ulterior motive......)
I might even, suggest/insinuate/force(?) a walk up to Top Withens (as ran past on the 'tops _Withens Skyline_ race)


Granted, that's not a ride diary/day
But, I think I can trade it off, for a day to myself, for a decent ride on the Sunday!?


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Nov 2016)

Gorgeous day today, well in the Sun anyway, but in the shade it was bloomin freezing with a nasty headwind To boot. I 0 miles done. I was really warm most of the time, but the A470 was bloomin cold. there was lots of Sun around as well.


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2016)

@Richard A Thackeray I never thought to post my pics of the beck, those on the link you gave are a very clean beck, in my childhood it was a little different. And smelly too!.
Cinder Bridge was indeed the humpbacked bridge, I think it was purely a Hunslet name. And Boot Hill. Well, personal preference but. The area north of the Ring Road and east of the A 58, all the way to Red Hall Lane, on the OS map is named Wellington Hill, the pub a little further north bears the same ducal name, as do lots of other bits of Leeds. In my college days, and afterwards in my time as a shop steward a lot of people formed the habit of substituting common names for inherited titled names. The habit sticks. Other pub names commemorating battles were also 'reverse Bowdlerised', caused me no end of trouble when I went out with a lass called Alma!


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2016)

Twenty nine and a tenth chilly miles today. I appear to have got the clothing sorted, as if, probably luck. Last exit from Holbeck was via the Leeds and Liverpool towpath today. As I rode along to Viaduct Road I was trying to count how many sets of traffic lights I was bypassing. Water Lane end to City Square is four and I gave up the count. Well on the way to twenty before the start of Kirkstall Road.

Anyway, the ride up Cardigan Road, through Headingley and all the way up past Lawnswood kept the legs and lungs labouring well, and the temperature up also. Once things level off it is a different matter, so a simple little ride made sense. Through Bramhope, Dyneley Arms and turn right. Overtaken by a van as I WHEEEE down Pool Bank and then had to brake behind the literate idiot, he must have been able to read, all the SLOW signs lit his brake lights. Thankfully he ( I know it was a he, the name was on the van ) carried straight on for Harrogate at the bottom, I turned left for Otley. Much too cold to stop, so in Otley a couple more left turns and I am pointing up Leeds Road and that long drag up the shoulder of the Chevin. Well worth it for the temperature increase. I suppose I could try riding faster on the flat? If it was so easy . . .

Along the A 660 and back to Lawnswood, the roundabout was oddly busy.



Down through Headingley, the usual right turn and down again to Kirkstall. Find the towpath, ride to the Leeds end and the last little wander around Hunslet to home. And then the sun came out.

Some may have seen this map before,


----------



## Biff600 (25 Nov 2016)

Some clown (me !) pressed the power on/off button on his Garmin after his ride today........so it saved precisely NOTHING !!!

Lucky enough, I was also tracking it on Strava......

https://www.relive.cc/view/785066088


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Nov 2016)

Lovely sunny day today after some days of deepest gloom. The ride south had some assistance from the NE breeze. Very pleasant. That got the first 10 done easily enough. Then the climbs around Redmarley didn't seem too bad. Sometimes those lumps feel quite testing. Soon I was turning for the ride back north but first I climbed Woolridge for some lovely views out over the Valley. Wales was hidden in murk unfortunately. I spied that there was water down in the valley tho'. Would it prevent my standard run up the Hams? It didn't but the Hams were flooded in the fields and the wetland birds had begun to move in. I stopped briefly to check the Widgeon, Canada and Greylag Geese as well as some wagtails. Other things were about but I needed some binoculars for those.

What did prevent - or more accurately - hinder me riding north was that NE breeze. My old war wound began to complain so I had to take it slowly too. No worries as I jinked by the Rampings for some shelter but then had that wind again to Tunnel Hill. Roadworks made things interesting but the footpath was helpful so that I could jink by Clive's Farm. Signage indicated that the lane into Upton is flooded. No trouble for me today as I was heading the other way. Back facing the wind I had a bit of a struggle through Hanley Swan before I could turn westward up the Guarlford road and home. Apart from that wind it was a super day to be out and about. All Good with 44 smiles


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I'm in complete denial its winter so thought I'd go out searching for palm trees. 1st up Lambeth Bridge roundabout
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another clever idea for a ride.

Speaking of green walls, there used to be a pub in the Borough with a large yard wall covered in a single ivy.

If I recall it was in one of the side streets off Great Dover Street, certainly in that general area.

Dunno if it's still there, but you might like to have a scope about sometime.


----------



## Diggs (25 Nov 2016)

After a eventful week, looking at the weather I simply had to get out on the bike. Not really to go anywhere, just to have a quick blast. Popped round to Daddy Diggs place to get 15 miles round Pages and Harold Court woods


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2016)

Quite a nice end to the commuting week today. I'll come to that after a quick roundup:

Monday - no ride. The weather was every bit as wet as the forecast suggested so when Doug offered me a lift I gladly accepted and don't regret it.

Tuesday - There was debris left from flash flooding all over the place on the way in so the lift was clearly the right decision yesterday. On the way home I started off with fingerless gloves but changed to full finger ones after a mile.

Wednesday: Went over Lyth Hill on the way in. The view wasn't bad but it was quite misty everywhere. At Condover, Station Road is closed for drainage work or something which meant taking a detour. The detour is actually shorter than my preferred route but I didn't want to get to work too early so added a bit on.

Thursday - Up and about early so I did the extended commute. It was quite cold which slowed me down a little but I still enjoyed the ride. On the way back I extended it again by going over Lyth Hill making for a 29.5 mile round trip.

Today - Contrary to the forecast it was frosty out (third frosty Friday in a row) but the roads have almost completely dried out so I didn't fit the studded tyres this time. There were some good views on the way with clear skies and a low lying mist in places. I found I had time in hand so went through Attingham Park, which was worthwhile, before rejoining my usual route.

As I approached the trading estate I found myself following a fresh trail of spilled diesel (good job it's not wet) which to my surprise went all the way to my work. It seems the boss's car has suffered a bit of a failure.

Leaving this evening I headed out into more clear weather and riding towards a nice afterglow which I would have photographed but past experience tells me my phone camera doesn't capture these conditions. It's chilly (another frost overnight no doubt) but really nice out for those who have got the layers right.




Attingham Hall.





Mist in the grounds.





Blue sky, straw bales in the fields. It can only be... November?


----------



## gavgav (26 Nov 2016)

Been a rubbish week at work, starting with us being told the organisation is no longer sustainable and will be merged or taken over, meaning back office staff like me will be out of a job probably, finishing with our head of department pulling me onto a failing project that I have no experience of and my boss off it onto the area of work I am experienced in . I had planned some overtime this morning, but after telling them some home truths I knocked that on the head and decided bike ride instead .

Cold but no sign of the forecast fog, so I headed out on the Betton Road and then branched off to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. Took a left and then through Harnage up to Cound Moor and Evenwood.

Next was Acton Burnell and then the nice fast section to Pitchford and Cantlop, before looping through Sutton Farm estate and back home.

19.6 miles of much needed chill out time and far more enjoyable than being sat in an office for 4 hours of demoralising work


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Nov 2016)

gavgav said:


> Been a rubbish week at work, starting with us being told the organisation is no longer sustainable and will be merged or taken over, meaning back office staff like me will be out of a job probably, finishing with our head of department pulling me onto a failing project that I have no experience of and my boss off it onto the area of work I am experienced in . I had planned some overtime this morning, but after telling them some home truths I knocked that on the head and decided bike ride instead .
> 
> Cold but no sign of the forecast fog, so I headed out on the Betton Road and then branched off to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. Took a left and then through Harnage up to Cound Moor and Evenwood.
> 
> ...


Liked for the ride, I always find it clears the head. Hope work works out for you


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2016)

gavgav said:


> Been a rubbish week at work, starting with us being told the organisation is no longer sustainable and will be merged or taken over, meaning back office staff like me will be out of a job probably, finishing with our head of department pulling me onto a failing project that I have no experience of and my boss off it onto the area of work I am experienced in . I had planned some overtime this morning, but after telling them some home truths I knocked that on the head and decided bike ride instead .
> 
> Cold but no sign of the forecast fog, so I headed out on the Betton Road and then branched off to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. Took a left and then through Harnage up to Cound Moor and Evenwood.
> 
> ...


A like for the ride . Hope other issues sort themselves out


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2016)

Today's target was 50km to equal last year's points total in the half century challenge . Out at 1030 in overcast conditions .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby and onto Barrow and I decided to go up Paudy lane out of Barrow .A steep start and then a long drag uphill a total of 4.2 miles so a bit of a drag . Then headed down narrow lane into Wymeswold lovely descent then onto Burton on the wolds and back to Barrow then Quorn and came back the hilly way via wood lane then Swithland lane to Rothley ,Cropston and Home 32.5 miles in the bag in chilly conditions . Bowl of soup to warm up .Now to plan tomorrow's ride


----------



## dim (26 Nov 2016)

I spent all week plotting a route on ridewithgps ....

I wanted some decent hills on very quiet roads/lanes and worked out a route of 90km ...

waited for the fog to lift, and set off.....

nightmare! .... as I started climbing the hills, the fog got thick and lots of the narrow farm lanes were riddled with potholes as large as a dustbin lid ... got halfway and the road was closed, so set the Garmin to take me home ... my 90km route was reduced to 62.5km

at least I got to climb 544 meters. It's an excellent route for a mountain bike or cyclocross (the parts that I completed) ... I might edit the course and try it on my Surly LHT when I fit new 2" tyres .... it will be hard work as my Surly is a lot slower on hills


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Nov 2016)

What a lovely turn out today. Steve E, Sara P, Mark L and me in the Green and John G, Margaret P-R and Pete M in Upton. Flooding in the lane at Upton meant the usual dodges had to be taken. No worries. The eventual decision was Fladbury so off we went on the fairly standard run by Strensham and Eckington. Steve was getting confused as to the way things are connected but yours truly kept him on the straight and narrow. So Bricklehampton and Cropthorne took us to Jubilee Bridge and the cafe at Fladbury.

John headed home early as we took to Hill Furze to round by Bishampton and the old airfield for the ford at Pinvin. Pete called a detour from Wadborough by Littleton where Sara headed off for very busy roads around Worcester. We took to Stonehall Common for Kinnersley Bank and our goodbyes at Upton. Mark and I took the longer run back to complete a super social outing with extra unexpected miles for a Saturday Crew ride. 56 big smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Nov 2016)

Managed a couple of short utility rides today, one with my lad which included returning home with a fully loaded pair of panniers and rucksack too. 15 miles for the day, and I'm just 57 miles short of 5000 miles for the year, way more than I ever thought I'd achieve.


----------



## Katherine (26 Nov 2016)

A freezing ride around the Cheshire lanes this morning with Robbie and one of the Steves from the club. Stunning white scenery, a lovely piece of cake and a bacon butty at Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Very glad of all the layers today with some new additions of winter Cat Ears on the helmet straps, fleecy liners in my shoes and Hot Hands foot warmers stuck onto my socks. It was so cold that frost formed on the bar bag and cables and on my gloves. They were Gore winter gloves with liners and my fingers only got painful after 2 hours , the last few miles to the cafe stop were hard. We stopped to take some quick photos but my phone turned itself off when I got it out as it was so cold. These are Robbie's pictures.


----------



## kapelmuur (26 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> A freezing ride around the Cheshire lanes this morning with Robbie and one of the Steves from the club. Stunning white scenery, a lovely piece of cake and a bacon butty at Red House Farm cafe near Dunham. Very glad of all the layers today with some new additions of winter Cat Ears on the helmet straps, fleecy liners in my shoes and Hot Hands foot warmers stuck onto my socks. It was so cold that frost formed on the bar bag and cables and on my gloves. They were Gore winter gloves with liners and my fingers only got painful after 2 hours , the last few miles to the cafe stop were hard. We stopped to take some quick photos but my phone turned itself off when I got it out as it was so cold. These are Robbie's pictures.
> View attachment 152620
> View attachment 152621


Chapeau for riding today, fog and ice are not much fun.

Have you tried lobster gloves? They are excellent when temperatures are around zero.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/786241512

A Jolly up to Salisbury today, then back via Fordingbridge, the New Forest and Totton.

I nearly took leave of my senses and went up Blissford hill ( 25% climb ), but I thought better of it and carried on on the ( slightly better ) telegraph hill. It was raining at the start, was foggy at the end, exactly what the Met said.

Anyway, a nice hilly 84 miles done.






Christmas in Salisbury.


----------



## Ian H (26 Nov 2016)

After our four-day tour, meandering through Berks, Hants, Wilts, Dorset, Somerset and (finally) Devon, my old friend and I were both on the Breakfast in Bampton 100k today. Here it is, including the ride there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 152575
> 
> Blue sky, straw bales in the fields. It can only be... November?



We had mist, & 150yards visibility mid-morning, when I was driving to Haworth
Once we'd got off the M606, & were climbing into Wibsey, it was like leaving a cloud - as though we were on an aircraft

All up through Queensbury, it was glorious sunshine, & at Haworth itself, it was warm (some were out in shirt-sleeves)


----------



## Katherine (26 Nov 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Chapeau for riding today, fog and ice are not much fun.
> 
> Have you tried lobster gloves? They are excellent when temperatures are around zero.


I have some Aldi ones but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## bruce1530 (26 Nov 2016)

Eventful trip today. 

10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road. 

I've never yet managed it to the top of the hill without stopping, but I came closer today than I have done before. Very pleasing. Continued on down the gentle side of the hill, then stopped to check train times on my phone- do I take the road that heads directly home, or go the other way and catch a train back? Lots of options. 

Back on the bike, and round the next bend. Couldn't have been doing more than 10mph. A ditch was blocked and was overflowing across the road. 20 yards of sheet ice. 

Down I went.

The bike took some damage, but nothing that can't be repaired. Broken rear light, broken mudguard stay, and it'll need new bar tape. 

I fared less well. Currently an inpatient at the local orthopaedic unit. X ray inconclusive, CT scan in the morning, suspected hip fracture.


----------



## Diggs (26 Nov 2016)

Saturday, when you don't even need to hit the snooze button.....Cold but sunny.
Days like these ❤





Is it autumn? 





Don't say we don't have fun 





Diggs goes all Rapha ad style (no MAMILs suffered in the making of this picture)


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...


Can't give that report a like ! Hope it's not too bad and you heel quick .


----------



## Mrs M (26 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...


Ouch, sorry to hear that 
Good luck for tomorrow and wishing you a good recovery.
xx


----------



## Diggs (26 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...


Ouch not good! I can't possibly 'like' that. Second ice fall story I've seen today. Heal fast


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2016)

Terrible news. Get well soon.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...



That's bad news - GWS @bruce1530


----------



## Donger (26 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.....Down I went.
> 
> The bike took some damage, but nothing that can't be repaired. Broken rear light, broken mudguard stay, and it'll need new bar tape.
> 
> I fared less well. Currently an inpatient at the local orthopaedic unit. X ray inconclusive, CT scan in the morning, suspected hip fracture.



Ouch !! Sorry to hear that. Hope you are OK and soon up and out again. Take care.


----------



## GGJ (26 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> I fared less well. Currently an inpatient at the local orthopaedic unit. X ray inconclusive, CT scan in the morning, suspected hip fracture.



Sorry to hear that, hope the prognosis is not as bad as you suspect. GWS


----------



## Old jon (27 Nov 2016)

Sorry about the off, @bruce1530 well done for riding out.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Know what it's like with a fractured humerus at the shoulder. Hope it's not too painful and get well as soon as you can - know it will take time


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Nov 2016)

I can only echo everybody else's sentiments @bruce1530 .

Mend well.


----------



## galaxy (27 Nov 2016)

My ride Saturday was more Utillity, Wickes for some screws, Butchers for some Sirloin, then Sainsburys for the trimmings, 15 mile sweet little circuit, then no guilt felt ater the Steak pig out in the evening.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...


Oooh, ouch! I'm very sorry to hear this and hope you're on the mend soon.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2016)

37 1/4 miles this morning on the Puch Mistral SE , its first ride outside of nn8 postocde in my hands rode fantastic with no issues .

Nice scenic across country route to Hackleton then back home via Horton,Denton, Castle Ashby ,Yardley Hastings , Easton Maudit , Bozeat ,Hinwick and Little Irchester .

Grey but dry and not overly cold


----------



## bruce1530 (27 Nov 2016)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Much appreciated. Good news is that the consultant doesn't think it's fractured, but it may need a MRI to verify. 

Walking with the assistance of Physio, crutches and morphine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2016)

Sorry to hear that, @bruce1530 , but glad to hear you may not have a fracture. Get Well, soon.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Nov 2016)

Haven't been out much due to wrist problems, extra workload and being generally disinterested.


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Nov 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/787132731/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1480258174

Made it out on the bike today! First time out for the winter bike, forgot how much heavier it is than my other bike! Really nice ride to Henley and back through Windsor great park, nearly all on quiet country roads and not many hills. Will shorten it to 50miles for my winter ride


----------



## Dark46 (27 Nov 2016)

@bruce1530 Sorry to hear your ride didn't go to plan get well soon


----------



## Donger (27 Nov 2016)

After nearly hacking up a lung this morning I thought I'd relegate myself to the KCC Beginners' Group's flat ride today and just take it easy. Just one problem. There wasn't one. So the Intermediates it was, then. Ten of us set off on a 33 mile loop with two big hills. I let the others know I'd probably be turning back at Stroud, but I'd see how it went. To my surprise it actually went OK, and I was able to make my way up Butter Row onto Rodborough Common even with only half my usual lung power. As ever, @Frazzle stayed back to see I was OK. Carried on across Minchinhampton Common and back to Stroud via Brimscombe before stopping for a nice social get-together at the Salmon Springs.

A hot cappucino and a lovely gloopy chocolate brownie did the trick of giving me just enough oomph to get up the back of Horsepools Hill from Pitchcombe to Edge. In fact I even found I could summon up enough energy to take @Dark46 by surprise and lead out @Frazzle past him with a storming sprint attack just before the summit. Left him for dead ... for once. (There's payback for all the times he's done it to me!). I am testament to the miraculous healing powers of cycling. Definitely seem to have ridden myself healthy today.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Dark46 (27 Nov 2016)

To be honest I wasn't looking forward to today's ride. 

Due to the lack of people today there was only 2 groups a fast group which @gordyfinbar was with, and had a off today. (A nasty looking leg but still managed to finish ride. So look after the leg bud.) Plus the inter group which me, @Donger and @Frazzle were in.

There was no sign of @maltloaf as he had been on works Christmas do and over endulged and got in late. 

So the inter group was 10 strong today and set off for Stonehouse and Stroud, but before we got out of Quedgeley Lisa dumped her ass saver on the floor for me to pick up. 

The roads were damp but there seemed no chance of rain, which that was a good thing as I've no mud guards and didn't have my ass saver on the bike either. 

The group seemed to be going along well, even if there were a couple that really shouldn't be in the inter group, but more the merrier. 

There were a couple of hills in today's ride and the first one I'd never been up before. Plus @Donger wasn't feeling the best and didn't know if he's going to get up the first hill. Fair play mate some of the sounds coming from him weren't the nicest but he dug in and managed everything thrown at him. 

Butterow Hill is another I can tick off around Stroud which goes up to Minchinhampton common. From here it was across the common and down Crowcombe Hill back into Stroud. Down the hill I did my usual and closed on a few people and was able to join the front of the group and stayed till the lights at the bottom of Butterow Hill. This netted me a couple of pb segments on Strava which is always a plus. 

The coffee stop today was at the Malthouse just outside Stroud. I had a nice Latte which went down very nicely. 

From the Malthouse it was up Edge towards Gloucester and Quedgeley. So how I managed to get a pb up there. But where there is a little dip up the top @Donger got some momentum and went passed me. So I will have to watch that in the future lol. 

We today's ride was very enjoyable come the end. All in all it was just over 31 miles. 

Get well soon @Donger and Chris and @gordyfinbar.


----------



## dim (27 Nov 2016)

A much better ride today ... 63km ... good weather, and my 1st ride with the Garmin Varia Radar. I managed to buy it off Amazon for £100 (I only needed the back radar unit and not the front display attachment, as it links directly to the Edge 1000) ... It also links directly to some of the other Garmin Edge units

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Garmin-Var...&ie=UTF8&qid=1480269884&sr=8-1&keywords=radar

It worked flawlessly and is well worth the money, so if you don't have one, get one! .... little dots appear on the side of the screen indicating cars/lorries/motorbikes .... as the vehicles get closer, the dot moves higher up the screen. When the dot is at the top of the screen, that's when the car is overtaking you .... Still advisable to look behind you though, but this gadget is really good

I stopped halfway for a sip of water, and a cyclist passed, and the radar unit registered the cyclist aswell. No other cyclists passed me on this ride, but I will test it on my next ride:


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...





bruce1530 said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Much appreciated. Good news is that the consultant doesn't think it's fractured, but it may need a MRI to verify.
> 
> Walking with the assistance of Physio, crutches and morphine.




As others have said GWS.

One thing though,was your first thought "is the bike ok?"


----------



## bruce1530 (27 Nov 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> One thing though,was your first thought "is the bike ok?"



That was the second thought. 

The first was "shoot, I'm lying on the ground in the middle of an ice rink on a blind corner. If I cant stop, neither can cars."

Spent about ten min looking for the bolt thingie from the mudguard stays. Found it.


----------



## Surlydave (27 Nov 2016)

A cloudy but mild day greeted the dozen or so Suffolk Ctc members who turned out
to enjoy a very interesting route to Framlingham for coffee, and on to lunch at Orford.
Its always a bonus to cycle along some roads that you rarely go down or in some
cases never.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1463289952


https://www.relive.cc/view/787373571

Hope you enjoy the addition.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Nov 2016)

Some rides to report from this week-end;

First a couple of now (short) regular shopping trips which is basically just an excuse to post a pic;






Saturday was a misty start for the club run which I was hoping to pick up as it went through Ely on it's way to Prickwillow,however although I thought I'd timed it right no sign of any groups even after trundling along for a bit so from there on just rode on at a normal pace.

Stopped along the road between Prickwillow and the Mildenhall rd for a pic;

There is some swans there somewhere honest!






Then on to Littleport and down Ten Mile Bank for another stop for a pic;





Then on to the cafe stop at the Welney wetland centre on Hundred Foot Bank where the easy group had just arrived and where I was informed that there was no mods group although Jon who is normal a regular 'mod' rider had also made his own way there, still time for another pic;







After a muffin and tea we all set off again although after a little while a few of us jumped off and formed a mini mods group for the rest of the ride;I turned off early and headed back to Ely for a shortened ride;

https://www.strava.com/activities/786030463


Today was a two-part ride; first a 20km ride with the better half before a solo spin to complete a 50k.Mostly a nice day apart from a short shower but a nice morning's riding;

https://www.strava.com/activities/787081594


----------



## Biff600 (27 Nov 2016)

Only a 34 mile trip, but I didn't stop for a break

https://www.relive.cc/view/786918113


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2016)

dim said:


> It worked flawlessly and is well worth the money, so if you don't have one,



Will it still work 'flawlessly', when covered in road detritus/spray?


----------



## Donger (27 Nov 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Some rides to report from this week-end;
> 
> First a couple of now (short) regular shopping trips which is basically just an excuse to post a pic;
> 
> View attachment 152712



All these pictures of beautifully clean bikes make me a tad uncomfortable.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Nov 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/787223909

A recovery ride up to middle Wallop today. I've been asked to work as a 'captain' on a 2 day 180 mile charideeee ride in May next year. So I took some of the riders on a ride at the pace we should be aiming at, over very similar terrain / elevation, and at about the distance we'll be covering, just to see where we're at. It was tough, but fun. Bring on May 17th next year.


----------



## dim (27 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Will it still work 'flawlessly', when covered in road detritus/spray?



don't know, but I have not read any negative comments on the Garmin forums. Sadly, it will get splattered with mud during winter,but if it stops working during a ride, I will stop and clean it ... ... just one of those things .... if you want to do the miles, you have to ride them during the wet months aswell

and if you ride on quiet roads, this works brilliantly .... you don't have to hug the side, you can veer more to the middle and give it stick ... if you have mudguards, even better .... the unit will stay clean

and if it works well (like it did today) , it's worth it's weight in gold

I have ordered the protective screen though . My current commuter/winter bike is a Surly Long Haul Trucker with mudguards, and I could use it on this bike aswell (It's also a pretty good blinky light)... I also have a Giant TCR (my fast bike), and I will use it on this bike aswell ... 

so my advise (based on my 1st ride), is get one....


----------



## Glow worm (27 Nov 2016)

Just a gentle 16 miler here in the flatlands this afternoon.through Swaffham Prior, Reach and Burwell then out to Burwell Fen to see the short eared owls. Three there today that I saw. I was lucky enough to see barn owls too on the way home. Getting chilly at dusk with Venus making an appearance low in the W sky.
Only one pic today- Split Drove.






Looks a bit bleak but it was lovely to be honest. No one about at all to make a miserable sod like me very happy .


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2016)

Another Sunday another 50 miler done . Set off with no plans or route headed out towards Market Bosworth . Climbing out of Newtown Linford came across a motorist struggling to change a tyre offered assistance but neither of us could shift the bolts and left him calling the breakdown service .Out to Market Bosworth and found some new quiet lanes lovely riding . Heading back to Bosworth a rider was approaching the junction and they had to give way to me and they nearly had a clipless moment then as they set off I heard a crunch of gears looked back and I could see her getting off the bike so turned round and offered help which was greatly accepted . The chain had come off the small cog at the back and wedged between the cassette and chain stay and she could not move it . Bit off brute force and it was free quick chat and admired her bike a giant liv avail disc version very nice . Then headed home via Shenton ,Kirby Mallery at which point I worked out I get back with about 46 miles so extra loops in Desford ,Ratby and Groby and round Anstey to make it up to 50.4 miles . Pretty chilly out again added an extra layer from yesterday the wind breaker Gillet was called into action just about warm enough .I struggle to get the clothing right in winter as much asI don't like being cold I also hate getting to hot and sweaty


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2016)

Only had a couple of hours spare today
*Photographs from previous rides, not today*

So
Through Castleford, over 'Hartleys Bridge', up Barnsdale Road, through Allerton Bywater cross-roads
Up 'Mary Pannall'
Through the traffic lights at the junction with LongDyke Lane & Back Newton Lane
Up, & across Peckfield Bar' (where the A63 crosses the Castleford-Aberford road)

Up to HookMoor (where the A1) is just south of Aberford - and where, it used to cross the Wakefield-Towton road, to enter Aberford, & right-turn




Right at Lotherton, onto Copley Lane, & over to Sherburn-in-Elmet

Right at the end, to pass the Church, & having left my water bottle on the kitchen table, a quick cup of tea at http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/

Back out of the café, & up to the 'old' A1 (crossing the new one on the way)
Down it, towards Fairburn (in opposite direction to this pic)



Into Fairburn village, touching very briefly (100yards) on the old 'GNR' route
Past the Fairburn Ings, & RSPB centre

Back to Allerton Bywater cross-roads, but this time, a left turn back towards Castleford

Through Castleford, over the level crossing on Albion Street, & on the way home


----------



## Katherine (27 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...


Oh no!! Hope you heal well.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I'm in complete denial its winter so thought I'd go out searching for palm trees. 1st up Lambeth Bridge roundabout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As an ex palm tree worker person, I loved the subject of the day/ride! 
Palm trees look quite innocuous, but the spines that develop into the fronds can temporarily paralyse if you get jabbed by one. I suffered several times 
The last pic you posted is a Cabbage Palm. I had a branch from one on my wall for a while. People thought it was a swordfish bill 






Me, many years ago, when I was in black&white....


----------



## Mrs M (27 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> As an ex palm tree worker person, I loved the subject of the day/ride!
> Palm trees look quite innocuous, but the spines that develop into the fronds can temporarily paralyse if you get jabbed by one. I suffered several times
> The last pic you posted is a Cabbage Palm. I had a branch from one on my wall for a while. People thought it was a swordfish bill
> 
> ...


I love palm trees (remind me of hols).
The ones in this post were very impressive.


----------



## Slick (27 Nov 2016)

Today was a strange one. I've been riding regularly for a while now, supplementing my commute rides with some really good climbing workouts at the weekends. A mixture of working away from home and a house move, has kept me off the bike for the past month so I was determined to get out this morning despite the cool temperature. I really struggled with my breathing, and my mouth filled with thick saliva that I had to get rid off. Not pleasant, but had to be done. My legs felt okay, but amazing how quickly you can loose your level of fitness. Hopefully you get it back as quick.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2016)

A couple of days ago now, but here's my ride today(ish)

I've not had the chance to get a ride in for a while now, due to 'stuff' going on, so it was good to take the MTB out for a few miles before w*rk t'other day and clear the brain and stretch my legs!
I only had time for an hour, but great to get out..






Bit of a trail blockage to clear, but nothing I couldn't handle.. 






And then a circuit of the lake in Overstone.

Back home on 10 miles in dismal weather, with the sun breaking out just as I was washing the bike down...


https://www.strava.com/activities/785888123



PS: at one point in the ride, the bike got tangled up with a bit of barbed wire laying in the undergrowth. Not a malicious thing, just bad luck, as I was a bit 'off-piste' in some local woodlands. I though I'd got away with it, but on checking the bike this morning, it looks like I've got a tube to repair!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> Chapeau for riding today, fog and ice are not much fun.
> 
> Have you tried lobster gloves? They are excellent when temperatures are around zero.



I suffer with cold hands and feet badly. Everything else can be warm.

I can second lobster gloves as they keep two fingers together in each _claw_. I have seal skinz ones. Chunky but can go out in anything.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Nov 2016)

A10 commute this morning and reasonably quiet too considering I was a bit late in leaving and once again everyone gave me plenty of room so the multiple lights must be working.

Wore the Aldi lobster gloves and I'm not too impressed to be honest,not much warmer than my usual Endura's or Castelli's with inners and they do not breath at all so by the time I was in Waterbeach was getting sweaty hands;pretty cumbersome too so they will probably be only used on short hops when I'm on the train;still can't expect much for the £4 I paid for them.

https://www.strava.com/activities/787769971


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Nov 2016)

A steady jaunt over to Windsor today on a shopping trip. It's cheaper than taking the van and costs nothing to park a bike A brief pause on the way through Windsor Great Park for a picky





Came home the flatter route, and whilst I knew they were there, I've never stopped to see them. The Jurors.









17 sunny miles


----------



## Stonechat (28 Nov 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> A steady jaunt over to Windsor today on a shopping trip. It's cheaper than taking the van and costs nothing to park a bike A brief pause on the way through Windsor Great Park for a picky
> View attachment 152808
> 
> 
> ...


Never knew they wer called the Jurors
Seen them often

The first time I saw these I thought someone had left some chairs out!


----------



## Old jon (28 Nov 2016)

Another cold and crisp morning. The sight of the sun shining through the windows always fools me, so off I pedalled around the tag end of Holbeck and to the start of Great Wilson Street.

I wonder who he was, the great Wilson? A quick look online reveals nowt, so anyway. Turn left, Crown Point Road, and then Bridge, followed by the temperature raising climb to the Clock at Oakwood. In my youth, cycling clubs met there on Sunday mornings and I guess that is where I first heard the next climb called Boot Hill. After crossing the Ring Road, the entrance to the roundabout is UPHILL, turn right on Red Hall Lane. Reaching the T junction of Thorner Lane with Skeltons Lane, turn left. And feel the first spots of rain. Ah well, the ride was never going to be a long one. Turn left onto Milner Lane, with that short sharp hill on it, at the top of that the road veers to the right, and I followed it to East Rigton.



Collingham next. There is a junction of little roads at the top of Jewitt Lane, usually decorated with a couple of cars, dog walkers or hikers. Today was no exception, two very jolly lasses and a few damp looking dogs. Loud ‘good morning’s were exchanged. Once down the hill, I happily rode the boring way home along the A 58, whizz down the Hill of Boot and across that bit of Leeds that leads home. 26.4 cold miles, another couple of miles would have been too far. Fun was had.

Garminology, the art of making pictures of meandering on a bike.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Nov 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/787950323

An 'eventful' ride today. I went to get some Lobsters and a goose, from Lidl today.

On the way out, this happened.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/149...ing_hit_by_train_on_Southampton_railway_line/


It's amazing how far the train travelled, hard on the emergency brakes.


----------



## Kajjal (28 Nov 2016)

50 miles of cold, wind and pain yesterday. On the long uphill stretches everytime it was into a cold biting wind 

My body is taking its revenge today.


----------



## gbb (28 Nov 2016)

A few days holiday, wife is at work, cleaned up.....err, sun's shining, just an easterly breeze, off we go.
No great rush, aiming for some miles today. Headed East to Whittlesey, Turves, on toward Guyhirn...dead flat and open out there but just found a pace that worked.
Lost the desire to get to Guyhirn (nothing much there anyway) and turned round and headed back...I'm still finding my feet so best not go too mad.
35 miles, averaged 14 mph...meh, not bad considering my meagre mileage.

Saw my first flock of fieldfare, three kestrels together, slightly unusual that and all the usual birdlife. Lovely day, not cold at all despite the thermometer probably not getting above 7 degrees.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/787950323
> 
> An 'eventful' ride today. I went to get some Lobsters and a goose, from Lidl today.
> 
> ...




Well done for getting out, but I won't give you're post a like...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Nov 2016)

Wall to wall blue sky today so of course it was a bit chilly. An easterly wind was a tad annoying. I headed off for my standard run around the Ashleworth and Woolridge loop. Other riders were out and about too no doubt enjoying the sunshine even if it is quite low on the horizon at this time of year. Strangely a car followed me for a while after I turned at Highleadon. It eventually turned off at Hartpury College. Now that was a patient driver who had many opportunities to come past. A less patient driver overtook on the lip of the descent from Woolridge. Always a problem if the vehicle descends slower. This time not too much of an issue. More wildfowl is gathering on the Hams at Ashleworth. I expect the imminent cold weather will bring more in. At last the dreadful road surface below Clive's Farm is being dealt with. Patches but better than nothing. I began to struggle a bit over the last third of this ride. Wee bit tired I think. But it will pass. 44 smiles and a wee bit slower than usual


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Nov 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Never knew they wer called the Jurors
> Seen them often
> 
> The first time I saw these I thought someone had left some chairs out!



Part of the Magna Carta 800 years celebrations, I often ride past them on the road. Unusually for me today I was on the CX, so little off roading to have a closer look. They are, for brass chairs, surprisingly comfortable..


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Nov 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/787950323
> 
> An 'eventful' ride today. I went to get some Lobsters and a goose, from Lidl today.
> 
> ...


Liked for the ride, somebodys getting sad news today


----------



## Jon George (28 Nov 2016)

It's been some time since I've posted n this thread, but since I managed to continue with my ambition of getting out on a bike every day this year - even if it was just a minimum of 1 1/2 miles around the block today on Patsy #3 The Hybrid - I thought I'd post a couple of sunset pics from Saturday, taken about 5 minutes before I hit a pothole and threw myself into the road. (Bruised and cut, but no broken bones, apparently, and can still laugh.)
It's good to be back.


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> A steady jaunt over to Windsor today on a shopping trip. It's cheaper than taking the van and costs nothing to park a bike A brief pause on the way through Windsor Great Park for a picky
> View attachment 152808
> 
> 
> ...



Are there 12? Being a juror has thoroughly stuffed my chance of a ride this month but at least we have a table!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Nov 2016)

bruce1530 said:


> Eventful trip today.
> 
> 10 miles north along the coast road at lunchtime. Then on a mad impulse turned inland up the moor road.
> 
> ...





bruce1530 said:


> Walking with the assistance of Physio, crutches and morphine.


Oh no! Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> Are there 12? Being a juror has thoroughly stuffed my chance of a ride this month but at least we have a table!


There are, but no table..


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Nov 2016)

This mornings commute home was at about 0 degrees, and whilst the airport roads had been gritted some of the local ones hadn't. That lovely sheen to the road surface made me that extra bit cautious, but arrived home ok at silly o'clock.
Up at lunchtime, and after dog walking etc it seemed a shame to waste the sunshine, and given the forecast is -3 degrees tonight I figured I'd do a ride this afternoon and take the car to work tonight rather than risk icy roads in the morning. A quick wizz out to Chobham and back and spotted lots of other cyclists who seemed to have had the same idea. Lovely in the sunshine but nippy in the shade, Garmin said 3 degrees. It would seem Winter has arrived.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Nov 2016)

It was properly frosty this morning so I swapped wheels for the brand new set with Marathon Winters on as a precaution. With plenty of layers on it was quite a pleasant ride to work. I went via Lyth Hill at the start which gave some nice views but took the shorter route after that which gave time to pause for a few snapshots.

I could have managed on ordinary tyres really as there were only a couple of places where there was frozen run-off from the fields but it's given this set of wheels their first outing.

On the way home it was clear and cold still. The frost from this morning hadn't melted where it was sheltered from the sun and there were suspicious patches on the road that looked damp but sparkled in my lights.

Another 21.6 miles added to the tally at 12.5 mph. The studded tyres don't feel too bad to ride but do knock a bit off the average speed.





From Lyth Hill with the Wrekin poking its head through the mist in the distance.





Looks wintery on the old bridge at Atcham.





As usual the phone camera hasn't captured the richness of the colours post sunset but it's not a bad effort this time.


----------



## gavgav (29 Nov 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It was properly frosty this morning so I swapped wheels for the brand new set with Marathon Winters on as a precaution. With plenty of layers on it was quite a pleasant ride to work. I went via Lyth Hill at the start which gave some nice views but took the shorter route after that which gave time to pause for a few snapshots.
> 
> I could have managed on ordinary tyres really as there were only a couple of places where there was frozen run-off from the fields but it's given this set of wheels their first outing.
> 
> ...


You are braver than me!! It was minus 5 on my car temp at 8am and minus 2 when I left work at 4:30pm!


----------



## Gareth C (29 Nov 2016)

Just taken delivery of a new fat bike! This coincided with a long weekend away on the Northumberland coast, based in Craster. This gave chance to try it out on local trails (Craster to Boulmer), Beadnell beach and Druridge Bay.







After a muddy byway




Bike packing straps supplied











Big Fat Tyre




Perfectly still weather








Black hole




Night fishing












It’s great fun, and each time I’ve ridden it, I’ve let more air out of the tyres resulting in more traction. I’m looking into some bikepacking trips in 2017, and in particular this local coastal trip…


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2016)

A couple of utilitarian rides into town over the last two days. First was on my old pub SS bike, as I had to leave it locked up, and yesterday was a slightly longer ride on the CX as it wouldn't be out of my sight as I purchased a few things at the market.






It was a bit chilly on the way in as I cut across from the boat club to the Washlands cycle path. Good fun crunching through the ice though! 






Once I'd finished in the market, I grabbed a cup of Marsala tea, to warm me up, from one of the stalls there, run by the friendliest Indian lady you could hope to meet.

Unfortunately had to head back home on 17 miles as w*rk beckoned... Booooo
I could have stayed out riding for hours in such beautiful weather!

https://www.strava.com/activities/788740519


----------



## Jon George (30 Nov 2016)

Another 1.5 miles around the houses. I may need to invest in block and tackle to help me on and off the bike, but I'm still getting a ride in every day. Though my assessment at A&E on Saturday didn't give any indications of anything broken, part of my ribcage still hurts when I take a deep breath. I suspect some internal bruising, but if it doesn't improve in the next couple of days, I'll go and get it checked out again. No photos - I was too busy looking out for potholes in the low winter sun.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Nov 2016)

Definitely a good call not to commute to work last night, coming home this morning it was -3 degrees and I was happy in the car. Much as I love the commute by bike it's not worth carrying on regardless when I'm fortunate enough to have the choice of 4 wheels when it's looking like ice.
To make up for it I did a quick 8 miles or so when I got up this afternoon, a deliberately short ride but the 8 miles took me to 5001 miles for the year so far, quite pleased with that


----------



## galaxy (30 Nov 2016)

I wont ride in the ice, or risk of it, ive came down to many times. Also, in the process of moving house, so riding is happening less and less at the moment.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2016)

Too cold for riding today, especially with rain occurring where cloudiness was supposed to this afternoon, and bitter winds as well. Midwestern style spaghetti for dinner, though. I'll probably start indoor training this week. Mrs. GA may join me.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Dec 2016)

Chilly commute this morning but apart from some chilly fingers early on was pretty cosy(*clothing list below).

Steady run in along the A10/Horningsea route and was a bit strange as I'd broken my HRM strap so was riding old school;nice ride finished off with a coffee and toast at Espresso Library.

https://www.strava.com/activities/790379669


(*Craft light jacket/race cape,DHB Ride London ls Jersey,Castelli ls jersey,Aldi ls base layer,DHB aw14 padless tights,Lusso bib-shorts,DHB merino socks,Castelli neoprene overshoes,This Is Cambridge Omloop cap and Sportful sotto zero gloves.)


----------



## Basil.B (1 Dec 2016)

Did just under 8 miles, decided it was to risky.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2016)

Rode to work this morning, leaving house slightly later than normal (@04:30), so the newsagents would be open for _'Cycling Weekly'_
A lot warmer than yesterday, at same time, as there was no frost this AM


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Dec 2016)

Crikey it's cold at the moment. Negative numbers Celsius in the night and just getting plus numbers in the daytime (3 C). The sunshine and blue skies make it worth the while so off I went for the old winter standby loop. Roads had been gritted but not the lanes so when I turned at Birt's Street and the tarmac looked a bit dodgy I took my time. It turned out not too bad fortunately and I didn't really encounter proper ice, just the odd patches of frost in the shadows. Even so I chose the least iffy bits of road to stay as safe as I could. I'd heard that the lane around by the white rabbit had been finally resurfaced. Indeed it was and what a super job has been done. It has taken many many years for this to be fixed. Let's hope it stays fixed and not dug up for some pipework or whatever. Despite the cold I got the legs turning quite well today and the lack of any wind was very helpful. Lovely ride round today for sure. 34 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2016)

Up to the high street and back, nice in the sunshine but still ice about on the roads. Think the vans getting used for work again tonight, that's 3 out of 4 shifts this week


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2016)

Short 30+ Mile ride around Cheshire. Not much wind, mostly cloudy and no ice after 11am.






Flittogate lane, where the 1968 National Champs took place, Flittogate lane was where the competitors were parked and left their belongings. That's my 1988 Raleigh Gemini winter bike, the most modern bike I have.







Charles Dodgson's birth place, eminent Professor of Maths at Christ Church College Oxford, also wrote a few children's books. I stumbled on his birth place when I was out cycling as a teenager, the place has been revamped since, I remember when there was only this sign in a field.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Dec 2016)

Hit the deck today , rear wheel had been slipping under power so m guessing oil/ diesel .
Nice bit of road rash and ripped bar tape.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Hit the deck today , rear wheel had been slipping under power so m guessing oil/ diesel .
> Nice bit of road rash and ripped bar tape.


Yikes. Hope you are OK


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Hit the deck today , rear wheel had been slipping under power so m guessing oil/ diesel .
> Nice bit of road rash and ripped bar tape.


 Ouch!
Hope the bikes OK


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Hit the deck today , rear wheel had been slipping under power so m guessing oil/ diesel .
> Nice bit of road rash and ripped bar tape.


Ouch!


----------



## Stonechat (2 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Hit the deck today , rear wheel had been slipping under power so m guessing oil/ diesel .
> Nice bit of road rash and ripped bar tape.


Hope you are ok and recover soon. You may find some bruises this morning


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (2 Dec 2016)

My rear wheel locked out yesterday along the A38. Couldn't move.Thank goodness for a workmate with a car big enough for my bike! Managed to get home....just. Have to use my son's Apollo today but my baby will be sorted tomorrow......I hope! Going from my boardman to an apollo isn't good!!!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Hit the deck today , rear wheel had been slipping under power so m guessing oil/ diesel .
> Nice bit of road rash and ripped bar tape.


Sorry to hear that but glad it's not worse.


----------



## Old jon (2 Dec 2016)

A repeat of a ride I did last month, there are only so many combinations of roads I can put together. And anyway, my Garmin got the distance wrong. By 17.8 yards. Must have been taking the twiddly bits wider. Wednesday around here was hideously cold, inch thick ice on the bird bath, an easy decision not to ride.

Holbeck triangle again, the amount of discarded stuff scattered around a virtually deserted area is so strange. Long ago bin wagons on bumpy roads used to lose some of their contents quite often, I would not have though it happened these days. Ride through Hunslet, climb to John o’ Gaunts and turn left to pass through Woodlesford. The drop past the station really was cold. Left, cross canal and river, little traffic for a change, up the series of lumps through Swillington and follow that with a few larger lumps around the north side of Garforth, carrying on to Lotherton Gates and left again for AberfordThe ex pub at the corner of Cattle Lane is still being renovated, I suspect it is to be reinvented as some sort of desirable residences.



Barwick just seems to stay the same, as does Scholes and the climbs that take you through them. A bit of A 64, Thorner Lane to Skeltons Lane to Red Hall Lane and the brisk drop down Boot Hill, fingers beginning to feel the cold, and home in 28.3 miles. Another good one.

For the cartographers among us,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Dec 2016)

The ice has melted but it's still rather chilly as the humidity has risen. So kitted up for the conditions I headed out under grey but brightish skies. No wind at all meant I warmed up fairly well. There were times today when my legs seemed to fail me but I wasn't looking for speed just a ride around so I took the pressure off. Yesterday there were some Lapwings in a field near Hill Croome. These days that's an unusual sight. It wasn't all that long ago Lapwings gathered in huge flocks. Today seemed to be Greater Spotted Woodpecker day as I had several sightings all around the route. 34 smiles


----------



## hondated (2 Dec 2016)

First of all an apology for not taking photographs. Will try harder next time, honestly.
I finally got to ride one of my favourite routes today after what must be at least eight weeks of not being able to as they were resurfacing most of it and closed the road.
From my house I cycle over to Wannock and from there cycle up to East Dean through the lanes.As you would expect theres always plenty of traffic through there but if they keep their speed down its never too dangerous.
If I do hold up anyone climbing the hills I like to think I do my part in taking the heat out of anything that could turn nasty by giving a thank you wave when they do go pass and also keeping over to the left when I can.I am certainly glad I have a mirror on my bike which helps.
Through the valley its a bit undulating and as you rise up to Eastdean its fairly seep for me anyway.
Its there that I had my first test as the last time I rode it I had to stop several times to get my energy back because I have an health issue.But this time no such problem.I cycled it all the way although I did have to repeat my mantra which a young lady told me when I was cycling in the Alps.Stopped on a mountain climb she cycled past me and when I asked her how she was doing it she said just cycle as slow as you can.So now on difficult climbs I always remind myself of her very valuable advice.And it works although I still ache afterwards.
From there its an easy ride down to Birling Gap and time for a cuppa in the NT cafe.
Birling Gap is one of the places I never get bored of riding to as its to me at least very scenic.
After a cuppa I get back on my bike to climb up to Beachy Head and in the car park I get chatting to a fella on a 125cc scooter and its got me thinking about getting rid of all of my bikes and buying one as it would be so much easier than this cycling lark.But given I already have a BMW 1200GS in the garage I think it might of being so knackered not having ridden this route for so long is my reason for getting such strange thoughts.At least I hope it is.
Because this is the road that was being resurfaced it is now billiard smooth and as a consequence several Bikers flew past me and coming down the hill several fellas on street luges. No problems with either of them as they too were just out having fun.Although my fun was a bit tougher as I had to stop several times so I still need to get a bit of fitness back as I can normally cycle this non stop.
Once at the top of Beachy Head its more or less downhill back to Eastbourne front.
Called in to collect my faulty lap top from the shop and had the wonderful it needs a new mother board. Great end of that then.
From there it was a fairly easy ride back home but not having ridden this route approximately 15miles I felt knackered.Still its money in the bank for the next ride which should at least be a tad easier.Shouldn't it !.


----------



## iandg (2 Dec 2016)

First ride out since 10th September. A group of 4 , we headed over the Pentland Road to Callanish for coffee and then back the hard way (over Achmor). Hardly any wind (which was a good thing as I suffered over the last 14km from Leurbost) 

https://www.strava.com/activities/791481021

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/791481021/embed/282f7c3f8e100f3221c83cb20d33bb9e7516395e


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2016)

Last night shift last night, and given I'm not sure what the weather is up to I figured I should try and get the 12th and final metric 50 in for the challenge. I'm really quite pleased with myself that I managed to get this far without too many health issues, and whilst I know that to many doing 31 miles in one ride per month is nothing, to me it's been a target to achieve in my recovery. So headed out this afternoon, tired but keen. Started quite warm, and fingerless mitts were the order of the day. Not a vastly exciting ride, just one of my usual routes out Lightwater way with a small bit added to the start. I did take one picture of a deer, but it came out rubbish so not posting it...
37 miles all told, and it was getting chilly by the end of the ride. Chuffed to have completed the metric half challenge this year
Now then, how about the metric century challenge next year...


----------



## cyberknight (2 Dec 2016)

Nearly lost it on th e same corner even though i took it very gently, roads very greasy .


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2016)

cyberknight said:


> Nearly lost it on th e same corner even though i took it very gently, roads very greasy .


Yep, it was definitely a gently gently approach this afternoon, and avoided the dreaded white lines and metalwork like the plague


----------



## gbb (2 Dec 2016)

Got an hour or so spare...a quick night ride on the hybrid, country tracks mostly with lights to be seen with, not TO see with...as I quickly realised. Hardly easy but only 1/2 mile in, dropped onto the small ring and chain flipped over itself on the crank. Unable to clear so walk home, rectify in the light then off again.
Just a little less than 8 miles...never was going far and it's surprisingly mild out there.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Dec 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/791598409/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1480703505

Today's final imperial ton of the year took me up to Littlehampton, then back on the faster route.







Fish, chips and mushy peas for lunch in Littlehampton







The revamped, cleaned up, cross, in Chichester.

102 miles, and 2016's imperial ton challenge completed.



https://www.relive.cc/view/791598409


----------



## gavgav (2 Dec 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Last night shift last night, and given I'm not sure what the weather is up to I figured I should try and get the 12th and final metric 50 in for the challenge. I'm really quite pleased with myself that I managed to get this far without too many health issues, and whilst I know that to many doing 31 miles in one ride per month is nothing, to me it's been a target to achieve in my recovery. So headed out this afternoon, tired but keen. Started quite warm, and fingerless mitts were the order of the day. Not a vastly exciting ride, just one of my usual routes out Lightwater way with a small bit added to the start. I did take one picture of a deer, but it came out rubbish so not posting it...
> 37 miles all told, and it was getting chilly by the end of the ride. Chuffed to have completed the metric half challenge this year
> Now then, how about the metric century challenge next year...


Well done


----------



## gavgav (2 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/791598409/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1480703505
> 
> Today's final imperial ton of the year took me up to Littlehampton, then back on the faster route.
> 
> ...


Great efforts, well done


----------



## gavgav (3 Dec 2016)

32.0 miles (51.5km) to complete the Half Century a Month challenge for 2016 .

A bit gloomy and chilly out, but dry. I began by lowering my saddle a few mm, as I'd been having knee problems on my last few rides. Much better on this ride, only a small bit of stiffness, so hopefully that's sorted it 

Out along the cycle paths to Heathgates and then along the old canal path to Uffington and Upton Magna, where a postman pulled an idiotic manoeuvre, overtaking me on a bend and then turning left across my path . Enjoyed the nice downhill section to Withington and then along through Isombridge, where there was a rowdy local to greet me......a barking terrier in the road  and then Longden on Tern.

Turned left to Rodington and onto Roden, Poynton, Bings Heath and back to Upton Magna via Ebury Hill. I was passed rather closely by a group of Paramount cyclists which annoyed me a bit, as I climbed up East Haughmond. Really no need

From Upton Magna I shook my fillings out along Pelham Rd, which hopefully will be better then next time I use it, as it's closed from Wednesday for 2 weeks of roadworks and then out onto Atcham straight and over the river, before climbing up to Betton and home, with a dangerous close pass from an idiot in a red Toyota. They had a gesture from me, as it was stupidly close.

Enjoyable morning out.


----------



## Jon George (3 Dec 2016)

Another 1.5 miles around the houses to keep on track with my 2016 A Ride A Day. Still could do with a block and tackle to get on and off - I've experimented with raising the bike vertically and easing myself forward over the saddle and then lowering the bike, but that's only been in the privacy of my kitchen  - but I've found I can use the kerb as a small step and reduce the stretch. For no better reason than it's nice to post pictures, here's one of the bugger that caused me to throw myself onto the Tarmac in the first place.  (Reported and apparently being dealt with.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2016)

@Jon George , not a like for the road fault, but for your perseverance, get well soon.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Dec 2016)

Lovely if chilly morning at 3 Celsius. Steve E., Pete M, and me were joined by newbie Jose from Spain. He rolled up and introduced himself so we welcomed him on board. With a winter programme in our thoughts the call was for Tewkesbury. That'll be the third time in three days for me but I was content. I varied the route slightly to take in the Castlemorton lanes and Longdon Marsh is a bit of a change for Pete and Steve. Soon we rolled up to Brown's Cafe where coffee, cake and chat was on the agenda.

Our route back was the fairly standard one. Steve joined us through Hanley Swan for a change. My legs were beginning to struggle on the up slopes on the way back. That's what the winter does. Nice outing with my pals and lovely to welcome Jose too. The more the merrier. 35 smiles today and it was warmer when we got back.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Dec 2016)

After telling @tallliman yesterday I was planning on being at Nice Pies cafe around twelve o'clock I had a time target to go along with the distance target.

I'd planned a route that meant I would get to Nice Pies at 82 miles which at 15mph would be about 12 if I left the house at 06:30, which would then mean I could head direct back home to hit 100 miles and finish the 2016 imperial century challenge.

Got up at 5:30 and it felt cold, but a mug of tea and a couple of slices of toast later I was out of the door at 06:20, ten minutes ahead of schedule. 

For the first hour and half ish I was riding in the dark and it was very cold on any downhill section, but once the sun came up I soon warmed up. Saw a few rabbits and a couple birds of prey. One had a very distinct V shaped tail so I'm guessing it was a kite, regardless it was a great sight.

My average speed was a bit higher than expected so I added a couple of miles before the cafe stop and rolled into the car park at 11:55, not bad timing 

As I got off the bike @tallliman walked up to me. I spotted another bike I knew and sure enough as we walked into the cafe @13 rider was in there. So we had a chat and then a gentle ride and more chatting back towards Leicester. @tallliman turned off when we got to Sileby and @13 rider turned off when we hit Cossington, both going on to finish off their metric hundreds for December and I think both completing that challenge (to both)

By the time I got home I had 105 miles on the clock and another year done - not sure whether to thank @ianrauk or not for suggesting I do it!

Considering it is December the weather is cracking (sure I said that in November as well )


https://www.strava.com/activities/792319686


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2016)

As of last night I had no plan other than try to do December's 100 km ride in then I stumbled across @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman arranging a possible meet at nice pies cafe in another thread so a bit of route planning for nice pies .Out the door at 0900 took my favorite route round the back of Bradgate park and out to St Bernards Abbey ,Belton ,Diesworth ,Long Whatton ,Kegworth ,Kingston on Soar took a detour from my normal route to add a few miles . Sutton Bonnington ,West Leake ,Gotham ,East Leake ,Costock ,Wysall then again some extra miles to Kegworth ,Willoughby on the wolds and then straight to nice pies with 46 miles on the clock . Got to cafe and mines the only bike parked up ordered a coffee and Beans on toast and looked out the window and @tallliman trek was parked up the next minute @Supersuperleeds is there looked at my bike thinking I now that bike bit of a surprise as they didn't now I was coming .Nice chat while we consume coffee and cake all 3 of us had got 3/4 of our challenge rides in me and @tallliman doing 100km and @Supersuperleeds 100m we all commented that extra bit of motivation of the meet up got us going this morning .So time to head home we all head to Sileby me on the front again  and @Supersuperleeds tucked in at the back at Sileby @tallliman turns right for home and me and @Supersuperleeds get to Cossington before parting company . So I just need a few extra miles to get the distance so Rothley ,Swithland ,Cropston and home 65.9 miles in the bag and the metric century challenge completed  . Really nice ride and nice meet up in chilly conditions but not to bad for December


----------



## hondated (3 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> As of last night I had no plan other than try to do December's 100 km ride in then I stumbled across @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman arranging a possible meet at nice pies cafe in another thread so a bit of route planning for nice pies .Out the door at 0900 took my favorite route round the back of Bradgate park and out to St Bernards Abbey ,Belton ,Diesworth ,Long Whatton ,Kegworth ,Kingston on Soar took a detour from my normal route to add a few miles . Sutton Bonnington ,West Leake ,Gotham ,East Leake ,Costock ,Wysall then again some extra miles to Kegworth ,Willoughby on the wolds and then straight to nice pies with 46 miles on the clock . Got to cafe and mines the only bike parked up ordered a coffee and Beans on toast and looked out the window and @tallliman trek parked up the next minute @Supersuperleeds is there looked at my bike thinking I now that bike bit of a surprise as they didn't now I was coming .Nice chat while we consume coffee and cake all 3 of us had got 3/4 of our challenge rides me and @tallliman doing 100km and @Supersuperleeds 100m we all commented that extra bit of motivation of the meet up got us going this morning .So time to head home we all head to Sileby me on the front again  and @Supersuperleeds tucked in at the back at Sileby @tallliman turns right for home and me and @Supersuperleeds get to Cossington before parting company . So I just need a few extra miles to get the distance so Rothley ,Swithland ,Cropston and home 65.9 miles in the bag and the metric century challenge completed  . Really nice ride and nice meet up in chilly conditions but not to bad for Decembef


Wish other cyclists were as sociable down here.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2016)

hondated said:


> Wish other cyclists were as sociable down here.


Have you tried to arrange a little local meet up .That's how us three got to know one another when I bit the bullet and arranged a ride and we have since done another ride with the lads from south Derbyshire . It may be worth posted a thread and seeing if anyones interested nothing to lose


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2016)

Lovely ride today out through Belton and up to Kegworth the long way. A long drag north east followed into the wind. Stopped to admire the parachutists at Langar Airfield and the war memorial.

Blasted through Hose and then to climb up the side of the ridge. Apparently, there's a challenge to do the 6 climbs from the north side in a ride. Maybe another day! From there, headed to Nice Pies as noted above with @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider. Sandwich and cake finished, a nice ride back home to complete the metric tons for the year.

It was great to have the motivation to be meeting people for lunch. The impromptu nature of it all was also great as there was little pressure!

Lastly, good to note I finally fixed the squeak!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Dec 2016)

100k a month challenge completed today with a 103k ride and a pretty fine day to do it too.

Started solo to do a bit extra so went out via Prickwillow and then to Littleport before the long road heading to Mildenhall,then turned off to West Row and past the air base before going to Freckenham and Worlington to arrive at the club ride cafe stop at La Hogue just as the mods arrived so pretty good timing.

After a nice espresso and Bakewell slice and some talking bollocks about bikes it was off again with the mods for the return leg via Soham,Wicken and Stretham;I then peeled off to do final loop via Haddenham to go through the north of Ely villages before a spin around Ely to ensure I did more than 100k.

No pics I'm afraid as the phone battery was low.

https://www.strava.com/activities/792266247


----------



## Rustybucket (3 Dec 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/792180609/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1480774831

A lovely ride home to lymington today. Perfect conditions had a tail wind and no rain. Was abit chilly thou. Last ride on my mid winter bike for the year now. Lots of mud and muck being splashed about, need my mudguards. I love this route loads of nice small farm roads. Saw loads of cyclists out too!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2016)

No ride today, just the ParkRun this morning

Wangled a 'day-pass' for tomorrow though, probably out with a couple of Wakefield Triathlon Club members?


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2016)

Today I took the advice of @Twizit and cycled away from the direction of Polesden Lacey in Surrey. I took the right turn I thought he'd said, but it soon became apparent that I'd gone off piste. It was lovely though. Nice quiet lanes, a bit narrow in places for the fairly swift cars....
We wound through various villages until we saw a sign for Box Hill. Off we went, chugging up on the tandem, a few roadies rolling by us. We were doing fine, it was really pleasant, then it was over... we were at the top. We stopped with the cycling and walking masses and had a tea and shared a flapjack. A roadie admired the tandem, we had a chat and he gave us some route advice.

Up a few more hundred yards and then a stop for the hazy view pic






On further, and I was surprised. I thought it would be well heeled, prime real estate, but it was full of park homes! Another illusion shattered.

A left turn to Headley Common and more ,left, left left brought us to the bottom of Box Hill, it was a really lovely part of the ride.

Back along the main road before crossing into the vineyard before climbing up through the vineyards. We were swimming against the tide of an organised ride, we'd have to be careful!
It was a fairly sleep hill to get up on the tandem, but that's what first and second gear are for.





Here we are with Box Hill behind us





In a short while we were up on Ranmore Common riding through nice Beech, Oak and Birch woodlands before a couple of back lanes with some crunching, short, sharp hills before we were back at Polesden after just over twenty lovely miles.

Strava doesn't appear to be talking to my Garmin today....

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1469958007


----------



## gbb (4 Dec 2016)

I need a tonic this morning, felt quite gloomy and didn't sleep well, sun's shining, I want to but my relative lack of fitness makes getting out there harder than it need be. But it's all in the mind I tell myself...so winter longs, padded shorts, Bikesters then on top a T shirt, long sleeve jersey and my Altura jacket, socks then merino socks and winter boots...toasty approaching a bit too warm. If it wasn't obvious...I hate the cold . 
Just 19 miles, Pboro to Whittlesey and back alongside the Nene. 
Nice and quiet, one Little Egret skulking in a field, loads of fieldfare plus lots of waterbirds.
That's given me a lift


----------



## Jon George (4 Dec 2016)

Around the houses again, today, but extended it to 2.2 miles - just to raise a belligerent two fingers to the damaged ribs, the Rorschach bruises and the mild chest infection I now have. From the renewed twinges around my groin and hip, I suspect I may have overdone it. 
The bigger debate, however, is do I do the sensible thing and sink into the sofa for the afternoon, or demonstrate a new level of machismo by going to the pub for a couple? I'll let you know ...


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2016)

So today's target was 50 km to complete this years half century challenge .Up early but white over outside so dithered until 1000 and out the door in chilly conditions .Decided to head up the Wreake valley as I not been there for a while . So Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington up humble lane and out along the Wreake valley until I turned for Ragdale this bit of road was again really busy with riders as usual . Dropped into Ragdale then the climb out a nasty climb heading back to Barrow on soar approaching Paudy lane a group of Coalville wheelers turned just in front of me caught them soon . They were going at bit slower than me but fast enough to make overtaking an effort so I decided to sit in and wheel suck them . A rider came by us and that was it full gas as they chased him down quite glad I didn't overtake them  . At Barrow I went right to Quorn and they swung left thanked them for the tow  through Quorn and onto Mountsorrel and coming the other way the Coalville wheelers turning into their coffee stop at Stonehurst farm . Had to put a loop through Swithland in to get the miles so . Got home with 31.4 miles in the bag so 50 km in the bag just so the second year running the half century done just need a 50 miler in December to completed 2 years of half metric and imperial rides . The sun managed to show it self but still chilly throughout


----------



## Donger (4 Dec 2016)

The club ride was cancelled this morning due to ice. I'd been out late last night anyway, so for once I had the luxury of a Sunday morning sleep in. 

I've still got to do my Metric Century a Month ride for December, and the weather isn't looking too clever, so I thought I'd use today to try out some cold weather clothing combinations in advance. Discovered I could get one large pair of full finger gloves on over another slightly smaller pair, and that I could fit my helmet on over two skull caps. With three layers on my arms and four on my core, I set off layered up like Scott of the Antarctic for a 20 mile loop to Minsterworth, Oakle Street, Highnam and the Kingsway estate to test out the kit. Apart from a cold face, I was still toasty when I got home, so it was well worth trying it out. 

There was a little ice in a few places, mostly in the shadows of trees and dark corners that the sun had not yet reached, but the main roads were fine. Actually really nice out there today .... cold and crisp, but not a cloud in the sky. (Got to make hay while the sun shines). Well done to everyone who made it out earlier, when it looked really treacherous. And a big well done to those of you who have already got out there in the cold and successfully finished your Imperial Century, Metric Century and Metric Half Century challenges for the year. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## dim (4 Dec 2016)

a 100km ride for the December Strava Gran Fondo Badge .... a frosty start (frost on the ground, but it soon melted):
https://www.strava.com/activities/793416191

here's the Relive video:
https://www.relive.cc/view/793416191

a really nice route. It starts and ends in Great Shelford Cambridge, and loops through Thundridge, passing through small villages such as Fowlmere, Barley, Barkway, Patmore Heath etc

Over 700 meters of climbing on very quiet good roads (I've only recently started trying to do some decent hills... and I need to try and spin a bit faster). I designed this route using Strava Heatmaps, and will most probably ride it once a month:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/17957901

I had to ride 5km further at the end so as to get the 100km, as the route is only 95km long


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No ride today, just the ParkRun this morning
> 
> Wangled a 'day-pass' for tomorrow though, probably out with a couple of Wakefield Triathlon Club members?


The 'WTC' ride didn't happen, & it was going to be only with Gail

Out slightly later than planned
A few sharp climbs (including Bolton Wife Hill, Jebb Lane), fast descents ('Haigh Bank', to jct 38/M1), lots of rough surfaces


No strava/GPS trail/Garmin, whatever, just a rough following on Mapometer (should be a public map

http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_4446077.html


----------



## dim (4 Dec 2016)

GGJ said:


> A touch frosty here this morning but the sun was out so the single speed was pressed into service once again
> 
> Stiff enough to get me out the saddle
> View attachment 153407
> ...



very nice photo's .... what tyres are you using?


----------



## Biff600 (4 Dec 2016)

Not too bad an effort considering I was on the beer last night and didn't get home until 2am this morning, drunk as a man can be !!

https://www.relive.cc/view/793214871


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Dec 2016)

Well, it's been 15 days since my last ride, due to a wildly inaccurate weather forecast that predicted apolocalypto, but delivered nothing of the sort the Sunday before last (but by which point I'd already committed to doing something else) and then an absolute steamer of a cold (borderline manful) last weekend, which is still lingering.

Anyhow, alarm set early this morning planning to get out as it got light, but through a combination of snooze button presses and general faffing about it was gone 9am by the time I got out on the Road Comp.

By 'eck it was cold. I'd layered up but was still feeling it. A familiar furrow today, local roads to warm up then up Leeds Road to Scholes, huffing and puffing already. I decided to take it easy at this point as I had all morning. 
Got to the Coronation Tree just as a club ride whizzed past, so followed them up the rise and then the gentle descent to Barwick but they soon dropped me.
Onto Long Lane for the run to Garforth, which is mainly downhill but still has a test for the legs in the climb up under the railway bridge.
I was huffing and puffing again at this point and decided I'd clearly gone too far with my layering, so look the outer one off, while pondering for a moment just how much snot one nose could produce...
The climb up to the M1 roundabout and on towards Aberford passed eventually, then straight on under the A1(M) and past Lotherton Gates and the muddy farm entrance (reported again) before the delightful descent down to the Crooked Billet and then the right turn up that sharp little hill and into Saxton.
Through there and on to Barkston Ash where there was a cyclist fettling at the side of the road - he said he was OK so along long straight to Church Fenton, through the village and on the back road to Ryther.
Left in Ryther and through Ozendyke to Ulleskelf and left back to Church Fenton, completing the airfield loop where I passed another cyclist stood spinning the wheels on his Trek. He said he was OK too, so carried on and retraced my route back through Barkston Ash to Saxton where the guy on the Trek whizzed past with a quick hello, then turned left onto Coldhill Lane and stopped for some Haribo and a couple of photos:









Another marathon nose blowing session and I was back in the saddle and off onto Copley Lane where I spotted my third roadside fettlers of the day - they were also OK, so on and past Lotherton Gates, before taking the right down to Aberford and I'll be honest , freewheeling on all the downhill bits. Into Aberford and onto Cattle Lane for the lumpy road to Barwick.
Up the hill from the bridge at Cock Beck, through Barwick and still climbing and I was starting to struggle a bit by this point.
Eventually reached the downhill to Scholes and then down Leeds Road, before local roads up to home.

*33.6 miles* (54.07km) in *2h 24m* at an average of *14.0mph*, with *1,414ft* climbed.
Great to get my half century in for December and complete the challenge, but that was a blooming hard ride today. The lingering effects of this cold, combined with two weeks off the bike made me wonder at one point if I was going to have to bale out, but I'm so glad I stuck it out. 





There were a lot of cyclists out today, which was great to see given the low single figure temperatures. The one thought that will stick with me though is how much mucus one set of nostrils can produce...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2016)

Just a quick n early 25 miles yesterday then drove down to Bournemouth with my other half .

In the afternoon we walked from our hotel to the central Pier and then along the prom to the Sandbanks end and back again great one way hard work coming back in to a strong head wind , loads of cyclists out all sorts ie bso's , hybrids , mtb's , cruiser's and roadies .

Today we walked from Boscombe pier towards Hengistbury head before turning around into the wind and back toward the central pier and the lower gardens again loads of bikes some were not worth riding others were top notch and worth more than i would even think of spending .

Bournemouth people look to enjoy there cycling and i cant blame them great location


----------



## tallliman (4 Dec 2016)

After yesterday's metric ton, I felt compelled to keep up my run of weeks containing 100miles of riding. Only one missed since February and that was planned. 

Rode up to East Midlands Airport. Caught by the traffic lights halfway down through Castle Donington then turned into the Easterly wind heading up toward Clifton along the side of the A453. Nice little route with a short 12% descent! Might have to do it the other way soon. From Clifton, I pootled back to Loughborough along the lanes. Rather a nice ride and finished the week at 101 miles!


----------



## dim (4 Dec 2016)

GGJ said:


> The ones that get all the negative vibes, but I've been running them on this bike for the last 3000 miles during the winter weather and the only time I felt any slippage was when I went round a left turn and onto a steel drain cover and the front wheel started to slip. I managed to stay on so it wasn't a big deal
> 23mm Gatorskins...



LOL .... I thought that they were Schwalbe Marathon Supreme in 2" wide... you can just see the tops in some of the pics


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2016)

Slightly delayed report: Yesterday I finished off the metric century challenge for the year by getting in an imperial century in cold but otherwise pretty favourable conditions for the time of year.

I was up early and on the road by seven, then back at the house ten minutes later to pick up my wallet that I'd left behind. Getting going again it was out on my normal commuting route to start with then heading from Upton Magna into Shrewsbury and through The Quarry before heading out of town for Montford Bridge, enjoying the quiet roads at this time of the morning. This roundabout route gives me a few extra miles to be sure of the century (and then some).

I decided to take the way through Shrawardine to Pentre, which was a nice change if a little undulating and muddy. On this road and for the rest of the way to Melverley there was lots of evidence of the recent storm damage (we had a serious squall line go through in mid November with 80+ mph gusts recorded) with downed trees still littering the hedgerows.

From Melverley I headed through Westbury and southwards to Montgomery which with light winds was a pleasant ride at a reasonable cruising speed. I'd made good time and paused for my elevenses there prior to heading for Bishop's Castle. I was heading into the wind now and with this section being the start of the undulating bit wasn't as quick any more.

I grabbed a couple of photos at Bishop's Castle then headed out of town only to find the road to Lydbury North that I intended to take was closed. The alternatives would involve extra climbing/extra mileage that I hadn't planned for so I decided to chance it and ignore the signs hoping that, as is usual locally, there would be access provided through the closure for pedestrians and cyclists. There was and being the weekend there was nobody working so I didn't even have to get off and push my bike through.

The plus side of this closure was that there was hardly any other traffic for a long stretch. Just me, a handful of locals and three other riders who were stopped fixing a puncture (I checked and they said they were fine).

After Purslow the road becomes a little more lumpy and I decided to stop in a gateway with a view (which I also happen to know has a rare phone signal) to eat my lunch. Having a view meant also being exposed to the wind and I got surprisingly cold while stopped so was glad to get going again.

Passing through Leintwardine I was now onto the road through the Mortimer Forest on the way to Ludlow and a fairly big climb which I plodded at slowly but enjoyed the even bigger descent the other side.

I didn't go into Ludlow this time but took the bridleway through the Oakly Park estate to Bromfield then headed through the racecourse and onto the road through Culmington and headed for the next climb over Wenlock Edge via Seifton Batch and Westhope.

Normally, having reached Wall under Heywood I'd ride along through Longville and Hughley on the way home, which is a little flatter.  That way is longer though so this time even though I was flagging a little I climbed up to Cardington then over Folly Bank and took the old roman road to Longnor then the lanes to Condover.

Not many cyclists out this time. I passed a handful in Shrewsbury then only five in the whole of the rest of the trip.

109.05 miles for the day at 12.6 mph moving average (almost exactly 10 hours in total including stops)





Condover Hall all lit up early in the ride.





About to cross the old bridge at Atcham.





On my way to Melverley. What was once quite a majestic tree has been humbled by the wind. Just one of many on this section of the trip.





Montgomery. This is a locally-famous old fashioned ironmongers still going strong.





Nice views across the valley en-route to Bishop's Castle.





Bishop's Castle





My lunch stop near Hopton Heath.





The classic view over Ludlow with the Clee Hills in the background.





Crossing the racecourse.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Dec 2016)

Just a swift 2 hours in between the usual Sunday jobs, and the weather was too good to pass up; So out through Hitchin to the south passing St Ippolyts, turning west through St John's Walden and on to Whitwell, and climbing up to King's Walden and then Preston before a descent into Gosmore... A quick coffee at Kinetic Cycles in Hitchin where they were building a nice S Works Venge, and time to head home as the low sun started to fade.
Just short of 20 miles.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> Around the houses again, today, but extended it to 2.2 miles - just to raise a belligerent two fingers to the damaged ribs, the Rorschach bruises and the mild chest infection I now have. From the renewed twinges around my groin and hip, I suspect I may have overdone it.
> The bigger debate, however, is do I do the sensible thing and sink into the sofa for the afternoon, or demonstrate a new level of machismo by going to the pub for a couple? I'll let you know ...


A medicinal pint or two sounds like a good plan


----------



## GGJ (4 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> LOL .... I thought that they were Schwalbe Marathon Supreme in 2" wide... you can just see the tops in some of the pics



That would be the ultimate tyre with the state the roads are in now, potholes and rough surfaces that look like the surface of the moon, plus all the coo muck and hawthorn cuttings, it's a tough world out there


----------



## nickyboy (4 Dec 2016)

I'd planned a nice 100km ride today as the forecast was good. But first thing this morning some work stuff came in that couldn't wait so I had to deal with it this morning.

Come early afternoon and work was dealt with but no time for 100km. So I resurrected "Nickyboy's one hour challenge". It's a loop of 25.6km with 500m of climbing. I've managed an hour and two minutes in the past but I haven't done it for quite a while. So out I went and gave it the full gas. It was cold (about 2 degrees) and a blustery easterly

An hour and five minutes. Well that was disappointing. I can offer all sorts of excuses of cold weather, windy, not 100% over a cold etc etc....but actually maybe I'm just starting to get a bit slower. That's a frightening thought.

Gonna lose some weight and crack the hour. I'm not ready to get old just yet


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2016)

What a lovely day for a ride today! 
After a visit to No1 daughter and family to drop some stuff of this morning, the rest of the day was mine. I'd already arranged to meet a friend in the early afternoon and get a few miles in.
With a latish start time, I took some lights with me as I suspected I'd not finish in daylight!

After about 8 miles of tarmac, we met up, then headed up the Brampton Valley, past the old railway station, until the uphill muddy bit onto the hill into Brixworth.






The 'Santa Express' was running today..
After a few miles, we were back on tarmac until the dam wall over Pitsford Reservoir where we did half a circuit before dropping into the cafe for a coffee and sausage roll (plus some ginger cake I'd baked yesterday evening.)






There's a bridleway near Brixworth that I've ridden in the past, but had forgotten where it went, so we did a mile or so there and back to check it out. T'was highly slippery in places, but good fun!






Once away from the cafe at Pitsford, we aimed back to the old railway line as a quick route towards home. We went our separate ways by Kings Heath as I wanted to get the road through the town done before the sun went down.






By the time I was back on the riverside path home, it was getting quite dark, and, with an easterly wind blowing in my face, decidedly chilly! The temperature had dropped to just below freezing, but with the wind chill, a tad less than that. 
I must confess that I was feeling a bit knackered by this time, as I've not done a lot of miles recently, and stopped a couple of times to rest my legs and get a Mars Bar down my neck. I was warm enough, apart from my toes, but didn't really want a cold headwind for the last bit of the day. Still, such is life....






By the time I was through my gate and in the garden, it was fully dark.

Back home on just under 40 miles in sunny, frosty weather, totally ready for a steaming hot hot cuppa!

https://www.strava.com/activities/793566002


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2016)

I had planned a quick out and back to my sister's to drop off a card and, being a soft uncle, a cheque so that she could get my niece a new race suit for a major swim meet just before Christmas plus a new pair of football boots for my nephew. It should have been a 30-35mile round trip, but the good weather, and a comment by my brother in law saw the ride being extended out to just over 50 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/793503363


----------



## Glow worm (5 Dec 2016)

A nice ride over to Burwell Fen (near Ely) today.

White Fen- bicyles/ walkers only- lovely. ( more please as its only a half mile long)!






Further along, some spindle, caught my eye in the sunshine.





It's in a hedgerow and quite rare hereabouts as I think it is host to a pest that attacks sugar beet so it's been grubbed out around here in sugar beet country. Shame- it is a beautiful native shrub.

Just one huge idiot today - a jolly, bobble hatted, space lemon, high viz felllow on Tubney Fen, who seemed to think it was a good idea to walk right through the roosting wigeon / teal etc at dusk - a few hundred yards from where I was. I gave the half wit a few choice phrases, mainly beginning with f and c. Funnily enough the gormless bobble hatted bastard moved on fairly quickly but only after plenty of wildfowl had been spooked sadly. Hopefully they'll find their way home. 





Tubney Fen hide near Reach village. A good spot when free of idiots. 

A lovely little owl on the way home perched on a hedge, made up for it all as the temperature dipped to 29 degrees f.


----------



## Jon George (5 Dec 2016)

I am extremely envious of all the people who are making use of the sunny weather and getting their various qualifying December rides in for the various CC challenges and I'm having to resist trying for my 50km until I've been checked over again, this afternoon. (Apparently a suspected chest infection with a fractured rib is something to keep an eye on.) Whilst I decided against adding more to yesterday's meagre total by cycling to the pub - I reclaimed my childhood and watched a Sunday afternoon war film DVD instead: The Bridge at Ramagen with the late, great Robert Vaughn - I pushed it marginally today and risked 2.7 miles to the post office and back.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Dec 2016)

More time spent turning garage into a spaceship this morning meant an afternoon pedal for me. I haven't been out through Wraysbury to Eton for a while, so figured this and back via Old Windsor would do me 18 miles or so. Very nice weather today, and at each point when I should have turned for home I decided to take the slightly longer route. The planned 18 miles turned into 31.6 miles Still warm enough for a cap and fingerless mitts. Celebrated the longer ride with a jammie Wagon Wheel, which was nice.


----------



## Jon George (5 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> I am extremely envious of all the people who are making use of the sunny weather and getting their various qualifying December rides in for the various CC challenges and I'm having to resist trying for my 50km until I've been checked over again, this afternoon. (Apparently a suspected chest infection with a fractured rib is something to keep an eye on.) Whilst I decided against adding more to yesterday's meagre total by cycling to the pub - I reclaimed my childhood and watched a Sunday afternoon war film DVD instead: The Bridge at Ramagen with the late, great Robert Vaughn - I pushed it marginally today and risked 2.7 miles to the post office and back.


I've added another 3 miles - a trip to the hospital for a chest x-ray. I can report that: 
(Am now celebrating with a Keith-Floyd-Preparing-Dinner Drink.)


----------



## hondated (5 Dec 2016)

13 rider said:


> Have you tried to arrange a little local meet up .That's how us three got to know one another when I bit the bullet and arranged a ride and we have since done another ride with the lads from south Derbyshire . It may be worth posted a thread and seeing if anyones interested nothing to lose


Fair comment and something I will have to try.I am also a little out of order in posting what I did as we do have a vibrant CTC down here as well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> What a lovely day for a ride today!
> 
> View attachment 153467



Hard work, climbing the last hill, was it??


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hard work, climbing the last hill, was it??


Great Billing village seems to be the last mile of most of my rides!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Great Billing village seems to be the last mile of most of my rides!


I meant the smoking helmet, or was that the intent of the pic?


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Dec 2016)

SWMBO put the lights on the Christmas tree last night, and lo & behold some didn't work. Being the good hubby I went off in search of new lamps, not an easy task nowadays as it would seem most have gone towards LED, and we all throw them away after the 12 days don't we......
Found some in Robert Dyas in the end, right lamp, wrong holder, but easily adjusted. We now have 75% of the tree lights working, the rest will have to wait until I'm not working nights.
An unusual sight today, so much so I thought I'd stop for a pic. Not just the rowers, but also the distinctly not River Thames lifeboat, not seen one like that moored up before.






5 misty miles on the Brompton


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I meant the smoking helmet, or was that the intent of the pic?


Ahhhh, yes.. Mass confusion in the ranks.. That was during the ride alongside the old steam railway as the Santa Express was passing.. (but I was a bit warm!)


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2016)

A foggy 10 miles before w*rk on the SS this morning to collect some inner tubes I'd ordered Click &Collect at Argos..






I was surprisingly moist by the time I got back!

https://www.strava.com/activities/794945838


----------



## Jon George (6 Dec 2016)

Experimented with a slightly longer ride today on Patsy #2 The CX - did a 10 mile circuit out to Levington - with the ribs only really complaining when I reached down for my water bottle and towards the end of the ride. I did spot a couple of red hind deer as a reward for my effort, though. They paused thirty yards away for what would have been a magnificent silhouette photograph, but a couple of lads on mopeds-minus-baffles (we've all done it) slowed to watch as well, and the noise spooked the deer into heading for some cover. 
So, I give you a pic of Foxhall - still with hints of mist at 1 o'clock.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Dec 2016)

Continuing my occasional series "The Stunning Views of the Peak District"....here's today's






Top of Long Hill which connects Whaley Bridge and Buxton. This is about 1,400ft above sea level, the final 200ft of ascent was completely shrouded in mist

Long Hill is actually a really nice ascent. I hesitate to call it a "climb". It's about 5 miles long but only averages 3% and it's never more than 5%. Surface is good and there is surprisingly little traffic. One of those where you can attack it and go as fast as you can, or you can spin it up and admire the views

This is what it looks like on a nice day looking N towards Whaley Bridge






Fifty odd km, 850m of climbing and decent (for me) pace


----------



## hondated (6 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> Experimented with a slightly longer ride today on Patsy #2 The CX - did a 10 mile circuit out to Levington - with the ribs only really complaining when I reached down for my water bottle and towards the end of the ride. I did spot a couple of red hind deer as a reward for my effort, though. They paused thirty yards away for what would have been a magnificent silhouette photograph, but a couple of lads on mopeds-minus-baffles (we've all done it) slowed to watch as well, and the noise spooked the deer into heading for some cover.
> So, I give you a pic of Foxhall - still with hints of mist at 1 o'clock.
> 
> View attachment 153589


Jon your right about removing the baffles yes we have all done it but what was so silly was by doing it on my two stroke I lost some power. Still it didn't matter as I still thought I was Hailwood or Ago.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Top of Long Hill which connects Whaley Bridge and Buxton. This is about 1,400ft above sea level, the final 200ft of ascent was completely shrouded in mist
> 
> Long Hill is actually a really nice ascent. I hesitate to call it a "climb". It's about 5 miles long but only averages 3% and it's never more than 5%. Surface is good and there is surprisingly little traffic. One of those where you can attack it and go as fast as you can, or you can spin it up and admire the views
> 
> ...



I like the old road there, that's steeper. but cuts through the valley

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4246478


----------



## nickyboy (7 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I like the old road there, that's steeper. but cuts through the valley
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4246478



The first bit of the Old Road is metalled and a good climb. But then it becomes something resembling a quarry with a stream running through it (I tried to ride it once on a road bike and it was so bad I had to shoulder the bike). After that if becomes a grass path. It's just about doeable on a MTB I would guess

On the second photo you can see the new road working around the hillside. Long Hill itself is a really nice climb but it also gives access to the Goyt Valley which is, in my opinion, the most picturesque stretch of road in Derbyshire Peak District

Edit to add: the gate you can just about make out in the first photo is the exit point of the Old Road. If you look closely on the second photo you can see the Old Road dropping off the New Road as it goes around the hill


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2016)

Yes, been along it before, as a passenger

And, the old TurnPike route, from Buxton towards the 'Cat & Fiddle'


----------



## Old jon (7 Dec 2016)

Turned out warm again, which turned me out of the door for a ride. Before I write about the ride, electronic gremlins have struck, so, you will be relieved to know, no video.

Nothing new about the ride, 30.9 miles and about 1440 feet of up, thought I felt tired. There must have been some rain overnight, the roads were wet and the amount of muck on the bike is incredible. I had better tell you how I did all that.

A rather busy Holbeck was escaped via Office Lock and the towpath in the direction of Liverpool. No intention of riding that far, mind, I turned onto Viaduct Road, ready for the climb through Headingley all the way to Lawnswood. Just after crossing the Ring Road I was scalped by three snakes who bravely turned off onto Otley Old Road for even more climbing. I just plodded on along the A 660, past Golden Acre Park and through Bramhope and to the Dyneley Arms, where I turned right for an unobstructed 36 mph descent of Pool Bank. Wonderful when it happens that way. Of course, all this downhill enjoyment is paid for. So I rode through Pool and crossed the Wharfe there, turned left for Leathley and before reaching the village crossed the Washburn on Leathley Bridge. That’s three rivers already, followed by the climb up to Farnley Hall. Which bought the swoopy drop into Otley. Big grin time again.

The rest is the usual, a twiddle up the Leeds Road back to the Dyneley Arms, straight on to Headingley again, Kirkstall and back on the towpath to dodge the joggers, through the corner of Hunslet that includes Leathley Road, a different one, and across the motorway to home. Wonderful indeed.

And a little map, because I can.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Dec 2016)

It has warmed up! 12 Celsius. But I put too much kit on. Ah well better warm than cold. I headed off with Mrs 26 through the Castlemorton Lanes. She was going well this morning. At Bromsberrow Heath she went off to the community Cafe for some refreshments but I had a plan for more miles.

I took the route over the lump for Much Marcle and began the climb to the Marcle Hill ridge. The other side is lumpy but I made steady progress. As I approached the turn for the run along the River Wye a gang of motorcyclists came the other way. They had discovered this lovely spot too! The ride along the Wye to Hole in the Wall is always superb and now that the road surface has been renewed I was able to enjoy the sights rather than keep an eye peeled for potholes and gravel. The run ends with a very steep climb out of the valley to reach Ross on Wye where the one way system had me walking a few yards to the cafe.

The owner of the cafe recognised me from a previous visit which must have been a couple of years ago. She likes her cyclist customers as well as her regulars who were chatting away about this and that. Time to go so off I went for the lumpy run back by Upton Bishop and Kempley. It levels off after that for Dymock and Ryton but I decided I'd take in the hill over to Redmarley. Now it was a fairly standard run back using the Castlemorton lanes again but extending the ride by a couple of miles to return by Guarlford.

The initial grey start to the day was replaced by lovely blue skies. What wind there was didn't hinder too much and I do think it assisted my return a little. All good and one of my longer rides for a while. 62 smiles


----------



## Donger (7 Dec 2016)

Broke through the 3,000 miles a year barrier today for the first time. Almost every target now met.
https://www.strava.com/routes/7149889
NB: For the attention of anyone who cycles in the South Glos area... if you are not already aware of the Farmers' Table Cafe at Tortworth, you might want to give it a try. It is open pretty much every day throughout the year, and is toasty warm inside, and offers a good selection of hot drinks and calorie-laden cakes. It is easily accessible from either Charfield or Falfield ... just take the turning signposted "Damery", and it is on your right almost straight away. I know a couple of people who have managed to cycle past it without seeing it, but just look out for where the road runs between these two gatehouses for the Tortworth Estate:





Before you get there, look right, and this is what the cafe looks like:




It gets the Donger seal of approval. Nice black coffee and chocolate flapjack today, sat in the corner by the Christmas tree, feeling toasty and looking out over views towards the Tyndale monument at North Nibley.
Came back down (thankfully not up) a short 13% hill down to a bridge across the millstream in the woods at Damery. I once did an audax in the opposite direction and it was carnage at this point, with dozens of cyclists gently strolling around the corner and over the bridge, only to be suddenly hit with a 13% climb as soon as they turned a blind corner!  Trust me, you've never heard such a combination of swearing and grinding gear mechanisms!:




After grinding my way back along the A38 with a welcome following wind, I stopped off to watch the sun set over the Severn at Epney (I never get bored of that):




Then it was lights-on time, and I sprinted the last 6.5 miles home in gathering darkness to complete a 42.2 mile ride, bringing up my 3,000 miles for the year. Woohoo! Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2016)

Donger said:


> Broke through the 3,000 miles a year barrier today for the first time. Almost every target now met.
> https://www.strava.com/routes/7149889
> NB: For the attention of anyone who cycles in the South Glos area... if you are not already aware of the Farmers' Table Cafe at Tortworth, you might want to give it a try. It is open pretty much every day throughout the year, and is toasty warm inside, and offers a good selection of hot drinks and calorie-laden cakes. It is easily accessible from either Charfield or Falfield ... just take the turning signposted "Damery", and it is on your right almost straight away. I know a couple of people who have managed to cycle past it without seeing it, but just look out for where the road runs between these two gatehouses for the Tortworth Estate:
> View attachment 153718
> ...




Well done donger


----------



## Basil.B (8 Dec 2016)

Lovely and mild yesterday so went out on the singlespeed and did 28 miles.
The country roads were well mucky, bike is now caked in muck.


----------



## derrick (8 Dec 2016)

Am fitting the new kitchen this weekend, so no Saturday club ride for me. but we a re doing a Christmas ride this Friday evening, a ride round some of London's sights,Picking up a couple of beers on the way round, ending at Look Mum No Hands. Weather is looking to be mild and dry, should be good.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2016)

After a wasted morning waiting for a courtesy car delivered between 9 and 2 what wrong with these people don't they realise I've a bike ride to plan . Car was dropped off at 12 so after rescuing my hybrid from my mates garage where it was abandoned due to a puncture on last night commute . It is possible to squeeze a hybrid into a Kia piccanto but only just .Out with the bike in my spare hour so took my normal hour route of Newtown Linford up Pollybotts lane Markfield and Thornton and home a 14 mile loop with quite a bit of climbing . Lovely ride in nice mild conditions made a nice changed to be in fingerless mitts again . Back home puncture repaired on the hybrid and now feet up and coffee and cake


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2016)

Meant to mention while out riding today my cateye computer was showing some great speeds 55.5 downhill and went up Pollybotts at 20 which was fine untill I realised at the weekend when I finally changed the clock I put the measurements in kilometres


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Dec 2016)

Pete M fancied an outing so we met in Upton with Pershore as the call. So we took the standard run out to Eckington to loop around by Great Comberton with the final lump to conquer for the cafe stop. My legs were complaining along the way but I ignored them. What do they know anyway?

We spent well over an hour in the cafe chatting before we headed back by the Abbey and onto Rebecca Road. There's a lane that peels off along there which I very rarely ride so on a whim we turned that way. At Wadborough Pete was keen to take the loop around by Abbotswood and Stonehall Common to complete the loop on Kinnersley Bank. Upton followed soon after where Pete headed back to his car and I took the Brotheridge Green route home.

The early rain this morning disappeared in time and despite some hindering wind the day turned out lovely with blue skies and a low sun. Lovely winter's day for sure. 43 smiles today


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2016)

After having missed November, as well as half of October, I was desperate to get out on a ride. A bit nervous about the state of the towpath as well. So having got dressed up, out the back door and ... oh no it's raining! Well it was more of a fine spray really so after considering whether to wear a waterproof (I decided not to, fortunately) I went out.

I've a new toy this ride, one of those video cameras that Dyas were selling off cheap. Only problem is that with the bars I have there's not much room left and the camera is at a bit of an angle. Luckily for you, I've no video today, just some stills edited from video frames.

A really dull day, maybe I should have turned my lights on!






I thought it wisest to stop for this guy, he had panniers front and back as well as a trailer, it looked like hard work.






Through the bridge and a quick stop was needed! The cutting of trees on the other bank made my bell useless.






I thought this young lady was on a return leg, as I'd seen someone up ahead of me for a while. It'd not been a good day for riding fast.






Having had enough of the canal I thought I'd do my normal thing of riding along Pix Farm Lane, only to be greeted by this sign. But there was a guy in a lorry at the end of the road and he said they were only patching and I'd be OK. It'll be nice to ride down there when they've finished.






So I had fun, dodging the vehicles and the patches.







Here I decided discretion was the better part of valour, and slowed down to let him pass.






What used to be the bete noir of this route, the hump back canal bridge. I think I've mastered it this time, until the next.






I hadn't noticed this house on the way out. I assume it's what they call extensive renovations. I hope the neighbours are happy.





Just 6.9 miles max 15 avg 6.5 mph. Year to date, 419.1 miles


----------



## Old jon (9 Dec 2016)

Electronic gremlins my nether regions! I blamed them for the lack of a video on Wednesday. Silly old man flat battery it was. Still, only a video.

Today started like I had drunk some beer last night. So I had. After 29.1 damp miles I can happily report the cobwebs have gone. They obviously ride faster than I do.

The inspection of Holbeck was done, out along Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road and over the river. A really useful tailwind up to the clock at Oakwood, which wind seemed to vanish on the next hill up to and across the Ring Road. Along the A 58 until the left turn to Shadwell, pleasant bit of road, once in the village its left again and along to Slaid Hill. It is a while since I rode along Wike Ridge, so turn right and start swooping. A total fun road in this direction, the first two descents on the video show my idea of fun.



It does feel like a long way up through East Keswick, from there to Collingham is a rest for the legs and then like a fool I turned right to go UP Jewitt Lane, turning right again at the top and eventually reaching East Rigton. The roads were muddy, but the bike was already filthy. Might clean it tomorrow. On to Thorner, down Milner Lane, the last bit of the video, the alternating drag through Sandhills, legs definitely feeling it, turn right on Skeltons Lane and across Coal Road, Red Hall Lane, the A 58 and the quick whizz home. Totally great.
Garmin map drawing,


----------



## gavgav (9 Dec 2016)

Finished work at lunchtime, as I have my cricket club dinner this evening, so with a few hours to kill I got out for a ride.

Ridiculously mild, to the point where I actually wished I'd worn shorts! Also very windy and that made it tough going to Betton, Condover, Ryton and Longnor, where I finally turned out of the headwind! The lanes from Ryton to Longnor are a complete mud bath, from the farm traffic and so the bike became a mess along there.

From Longnor I took the road to Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop, before completing the loop at Betton and back home.

19.3 miles


----------



## galaxy (10 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> After having missed November, as well as half of October, I was desperate to get out on a ride. A bit nervous about the state of the towpath as well. So having got dressed up, out the back door and ... oh no it's raining! Well it was more of a fine spray really so after considering whether to wear a waterproof (I decided not to, fortunately) I went out.
> 
> I've a new toy this ride, one of those video cameras that Dyas were selling off cheap. Only problem is that with the bars I have there's not much room left and the camera is at a bit of an angle. Luckily for you, I've no video today, just some stills edited from video frames.
> 
> ...


Which Canal is that, i love Canals


----------



## Stonechat (10 Dec 2016)

Just updating on my progress since my fractured shoulder

I have now ditched the sling and willl start physio soon. Have not yet started on the turbo, but can see that before too long.

I had been planning on arranging n+1, have not started on this yet (want a bike fit) .
However I am now driving short distances. Just have to take it easy yet

Bob


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Just updating on my progress since my fractured shoulder
> 
> I have now ditched the sling and willl start physio soon. Have not yet started on the turbo, but can see that before too long.
> 
> ...


Glad your on the mend @Stonechat looking forward to some ride reports soon
Today's ride was squeezed into a busy day . Had to take mum food shopping this morning just about my least favourite activity so after lunch it was out with the bike in very dull conditions . About a spare hour so rode out to Quorn via Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington and Mountsorrel . Got held up in Mountsorrel as the traffic was really bad with parked cars everywhere round Stonehurst farm where all the kiddies where visiting Santa . Passing over Quorn station I watched the steam Santa special pull in also with a Santa on board so one of the Santas is an imposter  On through Woodhouse ,Swithland round the back of the park and finally up Warren hill and Newtown Linford and home .20.9 miles in the bag at a nice speed of 17.3 mph got a bit wet as it drizzled most of the way round but not too bad . I must remember not to wear white socks in damp conditions there a bit grey now


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Dec 2016)

Good to hear you're well on the road to recovery @Stonechat , been rather quiet on my Strava feed since your off...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2016)

Not a lot of time today, so only a shortie

*Photographs are from my files, not taken today* (some are from a 'route album', for the Ackworth Half-Marathon)

I'd already raced at one of my local ParkRuns (Nostell Priory)

Into Ackton, through North Featherstone cross-roads
Alongside Pontefract Golf Course, & past the stables/yard for Pontefract RaceCourse; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/584021
Into Pontefract, itself
Along the road to Darrington, calling in Carleton, to drop a (belated) Club subs cheque, at the membership secretarys house
Passing the Observatory; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/264896

Into Darrington itself, passing this house, that had a rather infamous owner; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/232113
South, along Westfield Lane, that leads over to Wentbridge
Picture is looking north, towards Darrington; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/233032

Just before the (present A1), it joins the 'old Great North Road', for a descent down the Cutting into Wentbridge (I usually ride up it)
A1, to the right of image




Down the Cutting (post 1840 road) http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2355374

Over the River Went, that is mentioned in_ Robyn Hode


_


Turning right, before the south cutting, towards the Barnsdale Bar Road (Pontefract - 'GNR'), & turning right onto it; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2527909

A fast road, but reasonably lightly trafficked - we ran up here, as well as up Wentbridge (north) cutting, as part of the 'Ackworth Half-Marathon' route

Once East Hardwick was reached, it was off the fast roads, onto Station Road, leading back towards Low Ackworth




Heading back, past HundHill, passing the Rustic Arms; http://www.therusticarms.co.uk/about/

Back into Ackworth, & up Station Road, to join the Barnsley-Pontefract road, by the gorgeously built (1779) Quaker School; http://www.ackworthschool.com/
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3402817


Up to Ackworth Moortop (passing the club-house, that we - as _Ackworth Road-Runners_ - use as a meeting point)
At Moortop, we swap the Barnsley - Pontefract road, for the Wakefield - Doncaster turn-pike
As evidenced by this lovely little marker, & a tollhouse, at Wragby roundabout

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2250225






At the roundabout, a right turn, onto Went Lane, back towards Purston (& Featherstone)
It was at this point, that a rider joined me
Due to the clothing, & dark glasses, I didn't recognise him at first
It was Mark, one of the Ackworth Road-Runners (& Featherstone Road Club, for the bike), who is also a *very *good triathlete, having placed top-10, in the ITU World Series round in Mexico this year!!!
He took some holding onto, even though, he was undoubtedly 'soft-pedalling', & allowing for a brief halt at the bridge on Went Lane, after passing Owlett Hall
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/244610
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4841540

We parted ways at Purston, he headed up the Wakefield - Pontefract Road
I rode back through Featherstone, & passed through Old Snydale; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/241078

Home to tea & Fig Rolls...........


----------



## Mrs M (10 Dec 2016)

Wee toddle today on the Pashley for just under 2 hours, (all hail padded undershorts )
8 degrees but felt cooler, got the clothing spot on though 
Been working every Saturday for a few weeks so being off today was great 
Was a bit naughty and cycled listening to my iPod, volume was low though and drowned out at times by other sounds.
Sun was very low and really enjoyed cruising along, listening to my favourite tunes with the sun glistening through the trees, very relaxing 
Only took one pic today, often take a wee short cut to avoid the traffic and someone's produced a lovely new sculpture.
My pic doesn't do it justice though


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Dec 2016)

Damp day for the club ride and only two other bods for the mods ride.

Still a good ride none the less and good progress was made with very few hold-ups and generally good driving around us, surprisingly quiet roads too.

After a nice Americano and mincemeat at the River tea rooms in St Ives slice it was off in now heavier rain for the ride home; the rain eased off but was back again on the run back from Earth to Haddenham and then to Whitchford.

Warm down back to and through Ely bought up 77kms for the ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/798512487


----------



## hondated (10 Dec 2016)

Stonechat said:


> Just updating on my progress since my fractured shoulder
> 
> I have now ditched the sling and willl start physio soon. Have not yet started on the turbo, but can see that before too long.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good progress Bob so pretty sure your be back out on the bike soon.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Dec 2016)

I rode home from work this morning. It was warm, very warm, and I had to stop to remove a layer after a couple of miles.
I also rode into work tonight. It was wet. I didn't remove any layers or I would have been too. Happy to report the BTwin 700 overtrousers keep my legs dry.


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2016)

galaxy said:


> Which Canal is that, i love Canals



Grand Union between Apsley and Berkhamsted, we've experienced a lot of house building alongside the canal recently.


----------



## dim (11 Dec 2016)

I was hoping to do a 100km ride today, but I had too many beers last night (plus a bit of port)

so, I planned a 60km route this morning. Started off well, then somewhere along the route I took a wrong turn. The road that I was travelling on looked interesting, so I continued with that and just rode at random. I ended up going through Audley end, then decided to set the Garmin to route me back home. I ended up only cycling 46km

An interesting route with some steep hills .... 
https://www.strava.com/activities/799421034


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Dec 2016)

Out on the tandem, dressed just right. We had to return home as someone (I won't mention who she is) had forgotten to powder her nose with chamois cream....

Off again and headed toward Bourn, a touch of a headwind. We were spooking up flocks of Redwing. Normally a flock of birds go in roughly the same direction, but Redwing seem to act like pool balls being smashed from pillar to post!

Just coming into The Gransdens I had to stop in a gateway for a moment, and I saw this little fella basking in the sun






Along through Waresley woods and a stop at the garden centre for half a caramel slice and half a shortbread each. The place was busy, Christmas trees flying out the door and fried breakfasts being troughed!

Down to Gamlingay and up the hill back to Little Gransden, my Buff had to come off.

There were plenty of buzzards about in this stretch and then flocks of fieldfare and mistle thrush foraging In the hedges.

A lovely ride, though I'm still feeling the effects of the chest infection I had in November.

26 mild miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/799505904


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Dec 2016)

Nice winter's day today and there was a good turnout for the weather delayed Saturday ride. Jose B, Steve E, Rich B and me in the Green with Margaret P-R and John G at Upton. We took to the Castlemorton lanes where Steve picked the wrong lane bizarrely as we do these lanes all the time. I blame all the chatting that was going on. We corrected along the Tewkesbury road for Berrow and took the Redmarley, Bromsberrow Heath and Donnington route to Ledbury. Mrs Muffin was open so Coffee was a guarantee.

Jose told us of some epic bike rides in Spain. My appetite is whetted now so some Googling may have to be done. The group decided that a splinter would occur. Steve and Rich would head straight back over the Wyche while the 4 of us rode over Hollybush for the common to Welland. Margaret headed for home not long after while we three went by Hanley Swan for John to part for Worcester near Clevelode. Jose and I finished off up the Guarlford road having had a super ride in great company. Winter days don't get much better than this. 42 big smiles


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2016)

Today's target was a 50 miler to complete 2 years of 50km and 50mile rides per month . So latish start out at 10.00 . Decided to head out Market Bosworth way while out working last week I found a nice quite lane just outside Newton Burgoland to Shackerstone station called Derby lane was that's where I'm heading . Up through Newtown Linford ,Markfield ,Botcheston ,Odestone and into Newton Burgoland keeping my eye out for @guitarpete247 of that parish .Turned on to Derby lane steady downhill to start and then a couple of rollers before Shackerstone managed to keep it over 20 mph for the 2 miles lovely bit of road .Shackerstone ,Congerstone and heading to Market Bosworth approaching a junction passed to riders heading the other way a shout of Phil got my attention looked other and it's no other than @Lilliburlero so quick stop turn and have a nice chat with @Lilliburlero and his mate Paul . That's the 2nd time I bumped into them around Bosworth at least this time he knew who I was last time I slightly spooked him as I knew him but not vica versa . Were both about 15 miles from home so what are the chances of being on the same road at the same time twice ? .So back off again headed round the back of Market Bosworth water park .Far Coton caught another rider so chatting away until he turned off I headed up Ambion hill past the visitors centre and the in Sutton Cheney . Headed back to Market Bosworth then Newbold Vernon ,Bascote ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby and Groby checking the milage and I was a bit short so plotted to ride out to Thurcaston for some extra miles . While crossing the A50 I caught 3 riders A Dad ,Son about 15 and Daughter about 12 all on road bikes the Dad got a Leicester Forest cycle club Jersey . Got chatting and theyed been on the club social ride and had done 50 miles and had 7 to go and they weren't exactly slowing me up . Apparently the kids and normally cx racing at weekends so they where a pretty good standard the Dad said his Daughter was showing signs of slowing but not to me. He then dropped into the conversation she's the English under 12 cx champion  ride with them until I swung to Thurcaston and they went via Cropston went I looped back I passed them going the other way waved as I passed them. Back to Anstey with 52.2 miles in the bag so target achieved 2 years of a 50 km and 50m ride a month . Really nice ride with a nice chance meeting with @Lilliburlero and plenty of chatting with other riders made the miles pass quickly and still mild got the clothing right just a base layer and Jersey and just about right while riding


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Dec 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Out on the tandem, dressed just right. We had to return home as someone (I won't mention who she is) had forgotten to powder her nose with chamois cream....
> 
> Off again and headed toward Bourn, a touch of a headwind. We were spooking up flocks of Redwing. Normally a flock of birds go in roughly the same direction, but Redwing seem to act like pool balls being smashed from pillar to post!
> 
> ...


I recognise a lot of those village names. Steeple Morden was a place I lived in for a while


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Dec 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I recognise a lot of those village names. Steeple Morden was a place I lived in for a while




Don't think I've cycled there this year.... yet.


----------



## galaxy (11 Dec 2016)

You will all be jealous, i have been working all day.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Dec 2016)

Out for my first ride in a week this morning on the Road Comp, and got the layering about right for a change.
Having done "my" Church Fenton circuit quite a bit lately I fancied a change so it was off up Coal Road, then Red Hall Lane, a quick dash up the A58 and left into Whin Moor Lane for the scenic amble through the countryside to Shadwell. It's normally a quiet(ish) Lane but was busy today with walkers, joggers and even other cyclists.
Into Shadwell and gravity took me right down the hill through the village all the way down to Bay Horse Lane and the short climb back up to the A58 where it was straight across onto Carr Lane and the up and down road to Thorner.
Into the village and left again round past the church and onto Milner Lane for the rise, descent and then sharp climb up onto the ridge and the always pleasant ride out to Holme farm Lane and the twists and turns to East Rigton Green.
From there it was right and the slight climb through the mud on the road (reported - it was almost enough to make me wish I was on the hybrid ) to Bramham Lane and one of my favourite quiet lanes between the fields. This too was suffering from a bit too much mud in places, especially around field entrances so it was a steady run out to Jewitt Lane and the climb back onto Thorner Lane, through the dip and up the other side for a quick run down to Bramham. In fact the quick run was so quick that I realised that the "moderate breeze" from the west was actually a good bit more than a breeze!

Anyhow, quick pause for Haribo Tangfastic and a couple of photos:







(Look at all that mud on my tyres!)

Back in the saddle I started back towards Thorner, initially retracing my outbound route but now into the wind. I stayed left at the junction and through the dip at Wothersome and back up the other side which for some reason didn't seem as bad as usual. The steady drag up to the top of Church Hill was a pig in places though with the wind right in my face - 'moderate breeze' my backside! 
Down the hill into Thorner and through the village before the obligatory climb up Van Zyl Hill, then onto Skeltons Lane and Coal Road, before local roads down to home.

*19.3 miles* (31.06km) in *1h 32m* at a steady average of *12.6mph* and with *1,003ft* climbed. I'd like to put the slower than usual average down to the headwind and amount of climbing in the second half of the ride, but I suspect it might also be due to a lack of fitness after too many weeks out of the saddle.

Still, a ride is a ride and it was good to see a decent number of cyclists out today. And I was all ready to wash the bike this afternoon, but the water has been off due to a burst pipe round the corner, so I've had to leave it!


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Dec 2016)

Nice little run out with the better half to do some Christmas card deliveries.

Went to Soham via Prickwillow,down the Isleham Road and then turning down the great fen road to Soham.

First long(ish) ride for Val on her Escape and it rode nicely apart from a couple of niggles which should be easy to sort; also bought up her 1,000kms for the year as well.

https://www.strava.com/activities/799444157

Then a quick change of bike for me(XLS to the Trek) and a quick nip into the city for some food shopping;

https://www.strava.com/activities/799639119

224kms for the week and just 345 to do the 12,000.

Day off tomorrow as it's gonna be foggy so train to work instead.


----------



## guitarpete247 (11 Dec 2016)

Didn't get out today as we had the granddaughters overnight and had to keep.then entertained. Saw a lot of riders around when we went to the garden centre and felt a little jealous. Won't get out now till week after next as have a lot on.


----------



## hondated (11 Dec 2016)

Well got out early at 6.30 but it ended up being a special ride as my 14 yr old grandson staying with us asked to come with me.Its the first time ever so special to me. I quickly fitted lights on his BMX my racer already had them fitted and we rode down the front and cycled along the beach front path. From there we ride over to Pevensey then Westham over to Langley and back home. We were out for about 90 minutes and he loved it. Given his bike it was a tougher ride for him than me but he never moaned at all. Unbelievably it was his first time of seeing the sun rise as well. Hopefully it's the first of many times as another year or less I can give him one of my racers.
Be great if he carries on his grandads legacy.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2016)

hondated said:


> Well got out early at 6.30 but it ended up being a special ride as my 14 yr old grandson staying with us asked to come with me.Its the first time ever so special to me. I quickly fitted lights on his BMX my racer already had them fitted and we rode down the front and cycled along the beach front path. From there we ride over to Pevensey then Westham over to Langley and back home. We were out for about 90 minutes and he loved it. Given his bike it was a tougher ride for him than me but he never moaned at all. Unbelievably it was his first time of seeing the sun rise as well. Hopefully it's the first of many times as another year or less I can give him one of my racers.
> Be great if he carries on his grandads legacy.


Really nice write up glad you both enjoyed it first of many rides


----------



## Donger (11 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> I was hoping to do a 100km ride today, but I had too many beers last night (plus a bit of port)



Same here but, (whether wise or not), went for it anyway, despite our club dinner last night. An inauspicious start, when I locked myself out and lost the key (eventually found in the most obvious place!) .... then started my ride with @jembullo only to discover after a mile and a half that I'd forgotten my helmet. Had to add a three mile sprint to the start of the ride, while leaving Jem to take in the delights of the Gloucester Western By-Pass! Eventually blew away the cobwebs nicely!



twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Nice winter's day today ........... Castlemorton lanes ...............and took the Redmarley route to Ledbury........... over the Wyche .................Welland....... Hanley Swan ...........Guarlford....



Spooky! ..... Did Gloucester, Castlemorton Common, Welland, Hanley Castle, Great Malvern, West Malvern, the Wyche, Ledbury, Guarlford and Redmarley with @jembullo (pictured here in Upton on Severn) today. I wonder if our paths crossed?





That's the Metric Century a Month Challenge finished for another year. Woohoo! Only seems a few short months ago I first set out to Chepstow and back on New Year's Day, slightly daunted by the prospect. Thought it was an appropriate day to wear the Cyclechat shirt to commemorate the event. Here I am with the Malverns looming ever closer:




Stopped off at the Wyche for a moment to take in the views:




Then carried on to "The Kettle Sings" for a lovely caramel and pecan cake and a big mug of coffee. The cafe has great views into Herefordshire and the Black Mountains of Wales, and we were treated to the sight of a kestrel hovering right outside the window of the cafe at our eye level. What a great mild, sunny day for December. 68 miles in all (and about 900 metres climbed), and that's my four targets achieved for the year. (1) 3,000 miles, (2) my first imperial century, (3) 12 metric centuries and (4) 3 French Alps. Great company today, with @jembullo as my wingman (or the other way around). Loads of cyclists out, including two huge pelotons. I wonder if @twentysix by twentyfive was in one of them?
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Oxo (11 Dec 2016)

hondated said:


> Well got out early at 6.30 but it ended up being a special ride as my 14 yr old grandson staying with us asked to come with me.Its the first time ever so special to me. I quickly fitted lights on his BMX my racer already had them fitted and we rode down the front and cycled along the beach front path. From there we ride over to Pevensey then Westham over to Langley and back home. We were out for about 90 minutes and he loved it. Given his bike it was a tougher ride for him than me but he never moaned at all. Unbelievably it was his first time of seeing the sun rise as well. Hopefully it's the first of many times as another year or less I can give him one of my racers.
> Be great if he carries on his grandads legacy.



That doesn't sound like a special ride, it sounds like one of those stand out moments that you'll both remember for a long, long time. A ride to savour.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Dec 2016)

A funny old day today. I got out with a much neglected ( on my part ) cycle club, I got complimentary tickets to a footy game ( courtesy of the Saints Foundation, for whom I'm leading a 180 mile ride next year). And I got 70 something miles done to boot. Happy days.






https://www.relive.cc/view/799965235


----------



## derrick (11 Dec 2016)

Did not ride the weekend, but we did do a little tour of London Friday evening, Was a good turnout we all met at Spitafields, at the Rapha shop. was a nice evening weather wise, taking in a few sights before stopping at Look Mum No Hands for a beer and pie, Leaving there at about 10-30 then heading towards a pub a bit closer to home, Finishing with a couple more beers before heading of home, Was a great evening with the best club in the country.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Dec 2016)

Donger said:


> Spooky! ..... Did Gloucester, Castlemorton Common, Welland, Hanley Castle, Great Malvern, West Malvern, the Wyche, Ledbury, Guarlford and Redmarley with @jembullo (pictured here in Upton on Severn) today. I wonder if our paths crossed?


Quite possibly although perhaps not at the same time probably. I didn't see many out and about on my ride this time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Dec 2016)

Donger said:


> I wonder if @twentysix by twentyfive was in one of them?


I was with 5 others and after Ledbury two went off early so 4 of us over Hollybush.

You were very much riding around my stamping ground tho'. Lovely


----------



## nickyboy (12 Dec 2016)

Fancied a longer ride on Sunday. Forecast was cool, overcast and a bit windy (haha...more of that wind later)

Plan was 100km and for a distance like that I always worry a bit about going too fast early on and really paying towards the end. So it's a matter of knocking back the effort. Trouble is I'm out of the front door and....bang...straight into a big climb, down the other side....then a big climb, down the other side....then a big climb. Out via Chunal, Chapel en le Frith, Buxton, Longnor, Hulme End, back to Longnor via a different road, Buxton, Whaley Bridge, Glossop

Very few cyclists out despite it being a Sunday. I think most with any sense leave the Peaks behind and tootle around Cheshire in the winter. Got back to Longnor and popped into a café. Upgraded my hot chocolate to "luxury" and a whopping slice of ginger cake






Back outside and went to the church to look at the display on a Longnor resident who was a Telemark war hero...this was @Tail End Charlie recommendation. The church was shut unfortunately

Then the purgatory started. I'd already done about 60 very hilly km and the wind was picking up. The next 20 km to Whaley Bridge were into a blasting headwind. I don't mind hills. In fact I enjoy the sense of satisfaction in beating them. But headwinds? No, hate them. They make me want to get off the bike and throw it in the ditch. Plus spending ages hunched over the handlebars was making my back ache

Mercifully the wind eased and the run back to Glossop was just an issue of mounting fatigue. Made it home, 1,950m of climbing. My Garmin measures in miles so when I converted....it was 99.2km. But by then I was so knackered I couldn't get off the sofa, let alone do another 800m


----------



## Donger (12 Dec 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I was with 5 others and after Ledbury two went off early so 4 of us over Hollybush.
> 
> You were very much riding around my stamping ground tho'. Lovely



Indeed. You are lucky to have a patch like that. We are planning to make it an annual Gloucester-Malvern-Gloucester ride some month when there are no 100km audaxes around here. "The Kettle Sings" has to be my favourite cafe stop anywhere.

I got sent this reminder of the ride by @jembullo : 

https://www.relive.cc/view/799963105
I get the feeling we probably did the same route but in the opposite direction.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Dec 2016)

Nice commute in despite not feeling too good this morning(either last night's bottle of red or I've got a cold coming);run down the A10 and then through Waterbeach to Fen Ditton;

https://www.strava.com/activities/801028929

Then a quick pootle through the city to work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/80102892


----------



## dim (13 Dec 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Nice commute in despite not feeling too good this morning(either last night's bottle of red or I've got a cold coming);run down the A10 and then through Waterbeach to Fen Ditton;
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/801028929
> 
> ...



what's it like cycling on the A10 as far as car/traffic is concerned? ... I've never been on that road yet


----------



## Aravis (13 Dec 2016)

I am contemplating attempting 100 centuries (in miles) next year. There are factors not connected with cycling prowess which will have a big say in whether I can do this or not. But if I do try, one thing I would need is a way of notching a century with minimal effort on a day when the opportunity is restricted. So today is an experiment.

There is a stretch of dual carriageway (part of the A40) a couple of miles from my house, about 1.6 miles in length with roundabouts at each end. These are at Over and Highnam, very familiar I'm sure to anyone local, and neither has any pesky traffic lights to get in the way. The stretch is well lit for its full length, as is my route to and from the eastern end. There are usable cycle tracks on both sides, although I didn't use the southern one today. Starting just after 1am, I completed 21 circuits, returning home at about 5.45 having covered a shade under 71 miles. I then had a bath before driving over to Cheltenham to collect my wife at the end of her night shift. Today will be a normal day. OK, I'll probably have a snooze at some point. After taking my wife to work this evening I intend to return and complete my 100 miles for the day. I think another 8 repetitions should just be enough.

I realise that a ride which is split like this (there will be a gap of over 15 hours) doesn't fit everyone's definition of a single ride. I've always taken the view that my day's ride is what happens between one midnight and the next; importantly, this fits with the definition used by the Strava Yearly Century Challenge, which I hope very much will happen again next year. Most of my rides are more conventional!

Early on circuit three I had a lovely view of a barn owl. Early promise was not maintained, but all in all the experience was not unenjoyable. If I can complete what I've planned today, and still feel able to look at that piece of road again, I'll have a useful way of knocking out safe and easy miles at any time of night, should I need to.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Dec 2016)

Donger said:


> I get the feeling we probably did the same route but in the opposite direction.


Similar @Donger. Seems you are happier on bigger roads than me tho'. I avoid British Camp these days due to traffic.
Here's our route http://www.dailymile.com/people/26x25/entries/36604610


----------



## Donger (13 Dec 2016)

Aravis said:


> I am contemplating attempting 100 centuries (in miles) next year. .... There is a stretch of dual carriageway (part of the A40) a couple of miles from my house, about 1.6 miles in length with roundabouts at each end. These are at Over and Highnam, very familiar I'm sure to anyone local, and neither has any pesky traffic lights to get in the way. The stretch is well lit for its full length, as is my route to and from the eastern end. There are usable cycle tracks on both sides, although I didn't use the southern one today.



Sounds like a monumental challenge, and fair play to you for even considering it. I wish you well. Definitely not my idea of safe though, particularly not during times of heavy traffic. The raised cycle path on the South side is OK, but getting back out onto the road near the Highnam roundabout can be tricky, with very few drops in the kerb and lots of traffic turning left. The roundabout itself is often approached at great speed by traffic in the fast lane heading straight on for Ross and probably not expecting to encounter cyclists on the other side of it. The shared cycle/bus lane on the North side is OK, though the traffic lights after Over Farm, when they catch you, seem timed to prevent you from sprinting across into the right lane for the Over roundabout. Our club rides often pass via Over roundabout, and it is the place I most dread, having witnessed some appalling driving there. Only recently some muppet in a BMW sped past me on my left while I had my arm out clearly indicating that I was about to pull over to the left myself. I would say the A38 South of Quedgeley and down to the Whitminster roundabout would be safer ... though obviously meaning a few repeats of Whitminster Hill.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Dec 2016)

It was a bit grey as I set off but the rain had stopped. I made my way through by Madresfield to cross the busy A449 aiming for Bransford Bridge. Across the Teme I found that the lane to Broadheath was well and truly barriered off. Why can't these small road works leave space for pedestrians to pass? So I was forced onto the busy A44 where a collision with a car would be much more serious than a slight trip getting around the road works. Does Health and Safety work I wonder? Anyway with the addition of 3 miles due to the diversion I did make it back into the lanes and was soon drawing up at The Mayfly where the meet was arranged. My extra 3 miles meant I was just in time if not slightly late. Everyone was still there so no worries.

Bill D lead us back towards Tinkers Cross where we turned for The Admiral Rodney and a bit of a pull into the low cloud to top out on Ankerdine Hill. Now a swoosh down took us to The Teme where a chap asked us about a cycle route he was going to attempt. It looked a lovely route on his phone but I think he may find the navigation challenging as he clearly was asking about signage. There is no signage of the type we wanted. We left him to it to climb over the lump to Suckley for Longley Green and up and over by Alfrick Pound to The Fox and Hounds at Lulsley. Here others had and were arriving (including Mrs 26) for our Christmas Festivities. There was lots of chat with old faces and new during our meal. Lovely turkey and all the necessaries went down very nicely thank you.

Time was getting on as folks began to depart. I joined Ralph R and June P for the ride back. It was good to chat with these two as I hadn't had a chance earlier. Darkness was descending as was some light rain. "Get you home lights" went on as we parted in Leigh Sinton. Just a few more miles in the gloom for me before putting the kettle on to toast a lovely social day out. It's not always about the bike! 41 smiles on this one and probably more calories consumed than left on the road. Well it is Christmas (nearly).


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Dec 2016)

Donger said:


> Sounds like a monumental challenge, and fair play to you for even considering it. I wish you well. Definitely not my idea of safe though, particularly not during times of heavy traffic. The raised cycle path on the South side is OK, but getting back out onto the road near the Highnam roundabout can be tricky, with very few drops in the kerb and lots of traffic turning left. The roundabout itself is often approached at great speed by traffic in the fast lane heading straight on for Ross and probably not expecting to encounter cyclists on the other side of it. The shared cycle/bus lane on the North side is OK, though the traffic lights after Over Farm, when they catch you, seem timed to prevent you from sprinting across into the right lane for the Over roundabout. Our club rides often pass via Over roundabout, and it is the place I most dread, having witnessed some appalling driving there. Only recently some muppet in a BMW sped past me on my left while I had my arm out clearly indicating that I was about to pull over to the left myself. I would say the A38 South of Quedgeley and down to the Whitminster roundabout would be safer ... though obviously meaning a few repeats of Whitminster Hill.



Yep - I know that bit of road and I wouldn't go near it. Occasionally I use the Over roundabout if I'm heading for the lanes east of the Severn. It is a dread place for sure.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2016)

Today's ride today!
After finishing w*rk at a reasonable 01:00 ish, I had the alarm set from 07:30 to get ready for a ride with several mates this morning ( I could have had another hur in bed but the plan changed slightly and I'd fettled the Full Sus to perfection but got a text yesterday evening saying that it was going to be a CX kind of day.. Oh well, so it goes. 

On the way to our meeting point, The Windhover, I saw that the local farm shop had sticks of sprouts for sale. 
Not a problem, thought I! I can strap them under the elastic cord on my backpack.

Anyway, we met as planned, but with one small addition. One chap brought his firstborn child in a trailer as he'd been booked for babysitting this morning. We started heading towards Pitsford Res for a coffee just as it started piddling down.














_Up the hill into Brixworth.. Dev, still in the lead.._

We'd seen the forecast though and were all waterproofed and sealskinzed, with the trailer zipped tight up as well.

Dev headed home from here as little'un was needing lunch and sorting out. The rest of us did a circuit and then aimed of the Moulton village where we went our separate ways.






But not before I'd checked the sprouts were still secured properly 

Back home on 30 miles. Some of them in drizzle, some in heavier rain, some just muddy, but all of them great fun!

https://www.strava.com/activities/801263042


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Dec 2016)

A brief utility ride to the high street to get Xmas pressies for SWMBO. Not sure why I bothered, spent an hour walking around, found nothing, came home and ordered it all online in 5 minutes...


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Dec 2016)

I had a fun ride into work today, taking my daughter to school first. For some reason the drivers were much friendlier.


----------



## Old jon (14 Dec 2016)

Well, the sun was shining, the bird bath was not frozen. Had to go out. Roads still a bit damp here and there, but thirty one point six miles later the bike was pretty clean by my ( admittedly low ) standards. Better start from the top.

Find my way around the Holbeck Triangle, and out through Hunslet and Stourton for the climb to John o’ Gaunts. That proved the lungs still worked. Whizz through Woodlesford, the bike was going well, and across the waterways for the ups and downs through Swillington. Almost inevitably, Garforth and its cliff, still quite a climb, and along the A 63 through Peckfield Bar to the Micklefield turnoff. The early ( as in before the exertion started ) intention had been to ride through Sherburn, but time was marching faster than I was riding. A familiar ride all the way then. Micklefield, Lotherton Gates and Aberford, bumps and lumps and along to Barwick.



Scholes, a bit of A 64, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes, the joyous, cor this is quick of Boot Hill, oh, one car bound curmudgeon informing me I should wear a helmet, Oakwood Clock, through Roundhay and home. Great start to the day.
The map. Have to use the amazing toy.





And, my Garmin thing is a day slow. Wonder why?


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Dec 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Fancied a longer ride on Sunday. Forecast was cool, overcast and a bit windy (haha...more of that wind later)
> 
> Plan was 100km and for a distance like that I always worry a bit about going too fast early on and really paying towards the end. So it's a matter of knocking back the effort. Trouble is I'm out of the front door and....bang...straight into a big climb, down the other side....then a big climb, down the other side....then a big climb. Out via Chunal, Chapel en le Frith, Buxton, Longnor, Hulme End, back to Longnor via a different road, Buxton, Whaley Bridge, Glossop
> 
> ...



I used to live in Hartington ....I know how tough the relentless up and down can be! Peak Epic long route awaits next year (before that there's the small matter of the Fred Whitton). Went the distance now I'm not gonna stop!


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Dec 2016)

One of the things to do this year was Newlands Corner. A couple of months back I managed to ride _down _it, so today I planned a route that would take me up it. Started a bit overcast and chilly, but by the time I got to Ripley it was sunny, so off with the winter gloves, on with the mitts. Cracking day for it. Got up Newlands okay, not going to set any records mind. Rather than knock my pipe out I opted for the @Donger approach of picking a nice cog (the lowest one) and just grinding my way up. Also went down the other side, meaning I had to come back up again! Slower decent down Newlands this time, topped out at 27mph as the roads were rather damp.
Home on just over 38 miles, so a few Eddingtons for the future.


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Dec 2016)

First ride since getting back from my sunny hols, a slow 40 miles ride to Dutton Locks and back. Nice weather too, but the country lanes were very muddy, so mudguards seem to be the sensible option this time of year.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/930734/38mile-Dutton-Locks-and-Back


----------



## gbb (14 Dec 2016)

Sadly not much of tgis is actually to do with a bike ride but...
Lieu day off today so just got to drop my wife off at work, pop into mums make sure she's ok, go shopping then bike ride, case out my hopefully 12 or 13 mile commute to work next year.
Fat chance 
Got to mums, she's quite poorly and a bit upset (she's 86). Spent some time to make sure she was OK, got a list of bits for her as well. Set off into town....gridlock. Detoured about 4 miles to take another main road in...gridlocked. Gave in and went home, washed the car and walked the dog. Went shopping...it was a bit mental. Pop back into mums, spend a bit more time with her, then home and put the shopping away.
Hmmmm...got dinner to prepare but only now got 2 hours and a bit before picking my wife up...Sod it, quick bike ride but got to make do with only half of my intended distance, so 15 miles total alongside the A1M on the old A1.
4 red kite , a few green woodpecker and various other birdlife.
Home made Chinese curry and rice for tea. 
Bike was filthy as well 

Never happened as it was intended today but mums chirped up now


----------



## Aravis (14 Dec 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yep - I know that bit of road and I wouldn't go near it. Occasionally I use the Over roundabout if I'm heading for the lanes east of the Severn. It is a dread place for sure.


I was never going to be able to do a write up last night! This really is me, so evidently I lived.

I find that road absolutely fine as a route to and from the lands beyond. It was lovely until about 4am when things started to come to life; until then there had been more police cars than anything else - clearly they didn't think I looked suspicious. It was terrifying at 9pm and gradually improved from 10 onwards. I used the southern track in the evening, hopping back onto the road at the farm entrance on the last bend and "sprinting" for the roundabout.

Yesterday afternoon every particle of common sense was telling me not to do the evening leg. So out I went. Some sort of obsessive perfectionism driving me to complete something of no importance whatsoever. On the ride I was firmly convinced I'd completely lost it and was promising to take a total break from all things cycling until the end of the year. I even thought about finishing on 99 miles to teach myself a lesson.

Today I got a nice message from the Strava Yearly Century Challenge Adminsitrator (I think it was intended to be nice anyway) and everything seems a lot saner. Amazingly, it now feels as though it was great fun.

One curiousity - because Over roundabout is on an island, sitting between the twin channels of the tidal river Severn, it could be argued that yesterday's ride included 62 island hops.

All finished off with a large hot toddy - nowadays very much the post-ride drink of choice.

https://www.strava.com/activities/801755283


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2016)

Aravis said:


> I was never going to be able to do a write up last night! This really is me, so evidently I lived.
> 
> I find that road absolutely fine as a route to and from the lands beyond. It was lovely until about 4am when things started to come to life; until then there had been more police cars than anything else - clearly they didn't think I looked suspicious. It was terrifying at 9pm and gradually improved from 10 onwards. I used the southern track in the evening, hopping back onto the road at the farm entrance on the last bend and "sprinting" for the roundabout.
> 
> ...


Well done for sure. Hadn't realised you were doing that through the night. Quiet indeed. Most of my dealings with that bit of road are in daylight/"sociable hours". How did you deal with the repetitive nature of the route?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2016)

It was a lovely winter's morning as Mrs 26 and I set out for the Suckley Hills. The early mists were lying over the landscape as we rode. On some of the crests we popped out of the thin mists as the sun got to work. We turned for Linley Green and were told that the road may be closed at the old railway bridge. We risked it anyway and whilst the barriers were there the two workmen were very happy for us to pass. Indeed we stopped to chat to one worker who explained what was going on.

Next came Gaines Lane which is a lovely ride. It was even better today as the lane, which had been quite rough, was resurfaced and was a joy to ride. Wonderful. At Whitborne we decided to take to the Tedstone Delamere climb. But again the road was closed. This time the works were at the side of the lane so we easily passed through. The steep section of this climb is quite tough so Mrs 26 engaged her 12" gear (that's a foot folks). Up here it is a lovely spot with views and Ravens and Buzzards calling. Now it wasn't far to the cafe at Edwyn Ralph. It was a first visit to this cafe for us. It's been there for about 3 years but somehow we'd never stopped. Definitely a spot for refreshments in the future.

After the biggest mince pie I have ever eaten had gone we dropped away into Bromyard for the run along the Frome valley. This is quite a roller coaster of ups and downs and with legs tiring Mrs 26 used that gear again on the steepest lump. We turned to climb (with Mrs 26's gear being used again) to Acton Green where we were able to drop down into the Leigh Brook valley. Now it was encouragement time from me to keep Mrs 26 going. Not far now was the truth as we rounded by Newland for the final few miles home.

Now that was a very excellent ride. Lots of climbs with my favourite ride buddy and in some superb quiet countryside. Mrs 26 excelled herself for sure. 45 smiles today. I don't dare tell Mrs 26 how much climbing.


----------



## Aravis (14 Dec 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Well done for sure. Hadn't realised you were doing that through the night. Quiet indeed. Most of my dealings with that bit of road are in daylight/"sociable hours". How did you deal with the repetitive nature of the route?


At 3.2 miles I found the circuit was short enough that the next +1 moment never seemed far away. That helped a lot. Also, once I'd passed the Newent junction on the eastbound side I knew I'd have the bus lane completely to myself for the next mile. There I could relax completely, even in the evening session, so I always had that bit to look forward to. I was always careful not to trigger the bus lane traffic light - no wish to enrage anyone on a deserted road at 3am.

On the minus side, at the end of the morning session of 21 laps, the remaining 8 didn't seem a big deal. They looked much more of an obstacle when I started again, and it seemed an awfully long time before the scales tipped back in my favour.

Most of my rides are normal! This was very much an experiment.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2016)

Aravis said:


> This was very much an experiment.


One you will repeat? Or is that it?


----------



## Aravis (15 Dec 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> One you will repeat? Or is that it?


Never say never! As a venue where I could go easily (and relatively safely) and clock up a number of miles in the depths of the night - say between 10pm and 6am - it worked well. During daylight there are infinitely many better options.

A few times this year I've done rides which have included pit-stops at home. I'm extremely well-placed to do that sort of thing, close to the rugby ground in Gloucester, able to escape to open roads in a few minutes. So assembling 100-mile days from multiple rides and fitting them around other commitments is a real possibility. Having the night-time option could be a big help now and then.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2016)

Hatton Locks the destination 32 miles the journey. A short but significant ride this morning, straight to the cafe, my first ride since my heart attack at the beginning of November. My pace has vanished in the month I've been off the bike, I've now got a top speed of 16-17mph and an average between 12 and 12.5mph. I was a bit nervous to start with but soon settled down and started to enjoy my ride. Its been a a dark dreary day and the lanes are covered in crap, it rained whilst we were in the cafe, but it was great to be out and about on the bike again.


----------



## Basil.B (15 Dec 2016)

Dull and miserable day, so I went for a ride.
30 miles all in on my extremely dirty singlespeed.
Gave it a quick wipe for once when I got home.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Hatton Locks the destination 32 miles the journey. A short but significant ride this morning, straight to the cafe, my first ride since my heart attack at the beginning of November. My pace has vanished in the month I've been off the bike, I've now got a top speed of 16-17mph and an average between 12 and 12.5mph. I was a bit nervous to start with but soon settled down and started to enjoy my ride. Its been a a dark dreary day and the lanes are covered in crap, it rained whilst we were in the cafe, but it was great to be out and about on the bike again.


Glad your back on the bike take it easy though


----------



## Mrs M (15 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Hatton Locks the destination 32 miles the journey. A short but significant ride this morning, straight to the cafe, my first ride since my heart attack at the beginning of November. My pace has vanished in the month I've been off the bike, I've now got a top speed of 16-17mph and an average between 12 and 12.5mph. I was a bit nervous to start with but soon settled down and started to enjoy my ride. Its been a a dark dreary day and the lanes are covered in crap, it rained whilst we were in the cafe, but it was great to be out and about on the bike again.


Well done 
Take care xx


----------



## kapelmuur (15 Dec 2016)

A short but significant ride today as during the course of it I passed 5000 miles for the year - this is the actual 5000 mile point.




Just to the right of the bike is a chainsaw sculpture of an owl which would have made a more interesting picture, but a BT Openreach van was parked in front of it.





A mile later I rewarded myself with coffee and cake at Barnshaw Smithy.


----------



## gavgav (15 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Hatton Locks the destination 32 miles the journey. A short but significant ride this morning, straight to the cafe, my first ride since my heart attack at the beginning of November. My pace has vanished in the month I've been off the bike, I've now got a top speed of 16-17mph and an average between 12 and 12.5mph. I was a bit nervous to start with but soon settled down and started to enjoy my ride. Its been a a dark dreary day and the lanes are covered in crap, it rained whilst we were in the cafe, but it was great to be out and about on the bike again.


Great news @dave r


----------



## Donger (15 Dec 2016)

Well done, @dave r . That takes some courage. Nice to have you back, but hope you don't overdo it.


----------



## galaxy (16 Dec 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> It was a lovely winter's morning as Mrs 26 and I set out for the Suckley Hills. The early mists were lying over the landscape as we rode. On some of the crests we popped out of the thin mists as the sun got to work. We turned for Linley Green and were told that the road may be closed at the old railway bridge. We risked it anyway and whilst the barriers were there the two workmen were very happy for us to pass. Indeed we stopped to chat to one worker who explained what was going on.
> 
> Next came Gaines Lane which is a lovely ride. It was even better today as the lane, which had been quite rough, was resurfaced and was a joy to ride. Wonderful. At Whitborne we decided to take to the Tedstone Delamere climb. But again the road was closed. This time the works were at the side of the lane so we easily passed through. The steep section of this climb is quite tough so Mrs 26 engaged her 12" gear (that's a foot folks). Up here it is a lovely spot with views and Ravens and Buzzards calling. Now it wasn't far to the cafe at Edwyn Ralph. It was a first visit to this cafe for us. It's been there for about 3 years but somehow we'd never stopped. Definitely a spot for refreshments in the future.
> 
> ...


Were moving too Middleton on the Hill, not far Bromyard, if your out that way once were there ypu can always pop in for a cuppa.


----------



## Old jon (16 Dec 2016)

That really was a proper ride. Little to do with distance, 26.8 miles, or climbing, 1400 feet, but everything to do with the bike. I put the new wheels on 500 miles ago and did not get the gear indexing set right. So I have been stopping, tweaking, wrong again ad infinitum. Yesterday I put the bike on the stand, indoors and spent a bit of time getting it right, from unclamping the cable onwards. Riding is so much more fun when the bike is right.

The only way to reach the towpath at Office Lock is to ride across Hol Beck. Even in my young days it was culverted, so riding across is not as wet as it sounds. Leave the towpath at Viaduct Road, and start going up. All through Headingley, along towards Lawnswood, turn left for more climbing past the water tower at Cookridge. A short respite before turning left to aim at Otley, around the hilly back of the airport and a big drop down the Chevin.



Big grin to match the descent, turn right at the bottom to start regaining all the height. Oh well, pedal away. Once past the Dyneley Arms just about all the uphill is done, the legs were happy about that. The A 660 all the way, Headingley was silly busy, turn right, down to Kirkstall and the towpath removes all that queuing stuff. Ride through one tiny bit of Hunslet and I am pointing at home. Brilliant!

Sorry folks, the map insists . . .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2016)

A shortie today
*My photos, are from previous journies, not taken today*

Through Castleford, out along the Barnsdale Road, up 'Mary Pannall hill'
A right turn at the top onto Back Newton Lane, then through the dips, around the back of Ledston Hall
http://www.whelerfoundation.co.uk/the-estates/ledston-hall-and-gardens/
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/523337

A sweeping left hand junction & along Claypit Lane, to Ledsham, to enter the village by the Chequers Inn (once famous for only having a 6 day licence, & being closed on a Sunday)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1594613

Opposite Chequers, it was a sharp turn onto the ascent of New Road, trying not to slither too much on the greasy surface
This is normally a 'big-ring/middle of the block' climb, but not today

Digressing, Ledsham is a lovely village, with some gorgeous buildings;
- the old school-house
- The Orphanage (3rd pic)
The Church combines very visible, Saxon, Norman, & Victorian stonework






Once at the top of New Lane, having passed the entrance to the old Hunting Lodge, for Ledston Hall, it was a date with the 'old' A1

Having just passed under it, I punctured, so it was a few minutes getting coated with road-filth, whilst changing it

South-bound on the 'old' A1 ('Great North Road'), Selby Fork was passed
It was quite literally that, at one point' a fork in the road - now the Selby sector is just a service road for the Motel that's there

Into Fairburn, still along the 'GNR', & we enter that village, at the point the 'GNR' became the village street
As seen here, pre dual-carriageway, the 'GNR' ran by the houses http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/20678


A drop down Caudle Hill, past the Lock-up; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2695319

Back past the RSPB centre, near the junction of Newton Lane, & Back Newton Lane
Then, a trip through Castleford, & home







Old jon said:


> A short respite before turning left to aim at Otley, around the hilly back of the airport and a big drop down the Chevin.
> 
> 
> 
> Big grin to match the descent, turn right at the bottom to start regaining all the height. Oh well, pedal away. Once past the Dyneley Arms just about all the uphill is done, the legs were happy about that. The A 660 all the way, Headingley was silly busy, turn right, down to Kirkstall and the towpath removes all that queuing stuff. Ride through one tiny bit of Hunslet and I am pointing at home. Brilliant!




East Chevin is a hell of a fast descent (& even more of an upwards crawl!!)
It's where I recorded my fastest ever speed, about 20 years ago, on one of the old Avocet computers (so, more accurate than GPS?)
61 'point something' MPH
Quite scary really, given the car-parks, & poor road surface

On the subject of Leeds Road, I still love that drag, from the eastern roundabout, up to the top of Old Poole Bank, and the Toll-House
For years, I wondered what when across the road, at that point, as there's what looked like bridge abutments
There was a quarry west of the road

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1137980




The view is quite glorious, to the north (left) as you ascend it, & quite 'big-ringable'

The only problem, now with Otley, is the demise of 'Dunnies'


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Dec 2016)

Nice easy 32 mile amble to Tatton park via Arley Hall, it's always nice to see the deer in Tatton park. The flat Cheshire country lanes are ideal for cycling with an old pair of legs. 
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/889505/50km-Arley-Tatton-Home


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Dec 2016)

Sara P, Margaret P-R and I rode over the usual route for Longley Green. We took to the Acton Green climb to drop into the Frome valley. The little lanes took us across the Hereford road to get shaken about on a dreadful road surface. Thankfully the Canon Frome turn relieved of that discomfort and the speedy bit of tarmac at Stretton Grandison was a speedy joy. After Yarkhill we aimed at the Marcle Hills. But first my tyre went down. Dratted thorny hedge clippings. Now the climb from Prior's Frome tripped my back into a painful place. The ladies carried on as I struggled and then stopped for some relief. Eventually I crested the climb. The descent to the cafe at Trumpet was a welcome sight.

Sara headed off for home while Margaret and I decided to alter plans to avoid climbing the Malverns. So we took Baregains Lane for Leddington but took a wrong turning which was corrected close to the main Ledbury road. Soon we were on more normal lanes but time was getting on. Now Margaret's tyre went down. Another dratted thorn. Back in the saddle our lights went on as the gloom was not far off. We'd both had enough so took to the mainish road to get it done and finish before dark proper. It had been a lovely ride despite the difficulties. I'm now going to minimise climbs for a short while and ride carefully to allow the back problem to heal. 56 smiles


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Dec 2016)

Couple of rides today;

A short ride to Waitrose for a big shop;






https://www.strava.com/activities/803747863

And then on to the XLS to do some card deliveries;

https://www.strava.com/activities/803747885


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Dec 2016)

galaxy said:


> Middleton on the Hill


Yes - I know the village. Thanks for the invite. That's a summer miles ride for me. Hope your move goes smoothly. Very lovely part of the world


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Dec 2016)

Part one of a back to back double today.

77 odd miles up to Salisbury and back via Fordingbridge.

https://www.relive.cc/view/803859031

For the first time in ages, I got a nice clear run on the road to Downton from Alderbury. The road was covered in wet slippery mud, so I only got up to 40mph, before I decided pushing it any more would not have been a terribly bright idea. A nice day's ride, and I got my Christmas shopping finished whilst I was at it, and I avoided 'parkageddon', and I didn't have to pay to park anywhere, so that's nice.


----------



## JD42 (17 Dec 2016)

Cracking morning in cotswolds


----------



## LarryDuff (17 Dec 2016)

Bit of an incident this morning. There was just two of us this morning and we were merrily cycling along having a chat when my mate hit an icey patch and his back wheel slid out taking me down too. Thankfully no real damage done to either persons or bikes.
After that we had a nice ride but the shower afterwards stung a bit.


----------



## Steam Pig (17 Dec 2016)

Just a quick run around Bronte Country to spin the legs before the Christmas couch takes me prisoner


----------



## Jon George (17 Dec 2016)

Old jon said:


>




Looks fun! But what an awful road surface. High piont for me was seeing how fast you barrelled over the 'Slow' signs.


----------



## Old jon (17 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> Looks fun! But what an awful road surface. High piont for me was seeing how fast you barrelled over the 'Slow' signs.


I did touch the brake, the car in front obeyed the signs. As for the surface, if it was better the slow signs would be ignored more. And my grin would be wider!


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Dec 2016)

No club ride today as it was extremely foggy so hopefully I'll get out tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Dec 2016)

Another chapter in my attempts to regain some fitness before succumbing to the temptations of Christmas.

Up and out early today, before the sun was up so well wrapped up and fully lit up too. Up onto Coal Road, through the pointless temporary traffic lights and out to Red Hall Lane, before a brief scoot down the A58 to the pub where it was left onto Whin Moor Lane and away from the street lights so I was glad I'd got the decent light on the front. About three-quarters of a mile along there was a "Road Closed" sign and some cones scattered about. There had been no warning of this further up the lane and someone else had clearly moved the cones before I arrived, so I carried on. Eventually popped out into Shadwell village with nothing to say why the cones and sign were out, making me glad I'd pressed on rather than turning back.
Turned right here for the descent through the village all the way to Bay Horse Lane and the short sharp climb up back up to the A58 where a jogger was busy limbering up. A quick hello and I was across Wetherby Rd and onto Carr Lane for the up and down twisty run to Thorner.
About half way along at the high point of the lane I stopped for a photo:




Down the hill into Thorner, stopping at the junction unnecessarily for a driver who hasn't figured out what indicators are, and then on past the church and onto Milner lane for that sharp climb up onto the ridge line and along all the way to Holme Field Lane and on to Rigton Green, before right and right gain onto Bramham Lane. Not impressed to note that the mud on here is even worse than last week, so full marks to the council for not appearing to take any action when I reported it 7 days ago. In fact the mud on the road was present for the full length of the lane right out to Jewitt Lane and the short climb up onto Thorner Lane. I'll report it again but I guess it's the time of year when I need to consider sticking to the "main" routes rather than these back lanes, even though it shouldn't be necessary - the tyre tracks in it suggest it's predominantly from farm vehicles and they have a responsibility to clear up after themselves.
Onto Thorner Lane and through the dip, powering up the other side and out onto Thorner Road and the quick run down to Bramham, where I turned right down the hill, climbing up the other side and where I stopped for another couple of photos as the sun came up and a quick drink:








Back in the saddle it was off down the ill-named Paradise Way all the way to Bramham Crossroads and onto Main Street for the long and mainly downhill run to Aberford.
Got a good lick on down here, but I was acutely aware that for a short distance I was cycling directly into the low sun on a road with a 60mph limit...well there was nothing for it but to get a wriggle on and keep checking behind me.
Down the final hill into the village unscathed and right again onto Cattle Lane for the lumpy ride to Barwick, with the inevitable drag up the hill from Cock Beck through the village and almost all the way to Scholes.
Encountered the only serious numpty driver of the day in the middle of Barwick on the narrow Main Street who was so eager to try and pass me that he tried overtaking when a car was coming the other way which forced him to stop just as he got level with my back wheel. The other driver exchanged a few choice words with him as they both stopped...he eventually passed me a few minutes later, nice and wide this time, but I was shocked to see he was towing a 4-wheel trailer behind his Discovery which was nearly as long again as his 4x4. Thank goodness he'd been forced to stop by the oncoming traffic previously, rather than squeezing past and then cutting in with that behind him!
Anyway, after that it was a steady slog to the top of the hill, then the descent down past the Coronation Tree and then Leeds Road before local roads to home.

*21.5 miles* (34.6km) in *1hr 38m* at an average of *13.1mph* and with *1,148ft* climbed and a decidedly chilly average temperature of *0.9°C* . I'll take that for today, although I really need to step things back up. I've got a few days off over Crimbo so hopefully I'll get a couple of decent rides in if the weather is kind.

I'd forgotten how good it is to get out as dawn is breaking, and despite the early hour there were still a fair number of other cyclists out and about.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Dec 2016)

Part two today.


https://www.relive.cc/view/804642333

65 miles to Portsmouth and back, primarily to finish off my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> Looks fun! But what an awful road surface. High piont for me was seeing how fast you barrelled over the 'Slow' signs.


As stated by me, yes, it is a hell of a fast descent, if you're brave enough!!



NorthernDave said:


> Back in the saddle it was off down the ill-named Paradise Way all the way to Bramham Crossroads and onto Main Street for the long and mainly downhill run to Aberford.
> Got a good lick on down here, but I was acutely aware that for a short distance I was cycling directly into the low sun on a road with a 60mph limit...well there was nothing for it but to get a wriggle on and keep checking behind me.
> Down the final hill into the village unscathed and right again onto Cattle Lane for the lumpy ride to Barwick, with the inevitable drag up the hill from Cock Beck through the village and almost all the way to Scholes.


Bramham itself, pre, & post 'GNR' realignment







I take it you know of these old cottages at 'Bramham Crossroads'??



And, that the road in front of them, is the old course of the 'GNR'

Not sure of the crossroads pic, I'd reckon pre-WW1?


The roundabout picture, maybe mid 50's
CrossRoads Farm, was previously The White Hart, & still licenced into the 60's
My old 110 peeks into the 'Hart' picture


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As stated by, yes, it is a hell of a fast descent, if you're brave enough!!
> 
> 
> Bramham itself, pre, & post 'GNR' realignment
> ...



Yes I know those cottages and the old farm house well. The old GNR features a fair bit as I'm often out riding in the area, and we've got family out Ferrybridge way too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Yes I know those cottages and the old farm house well. The old GNR features a fair bit as I'm often out riding in the area, and we've got family out Ferrybridge way too.



Ahh, the 'GNR', one of my pet interests

These albums should be available, without even being registered, if they are of interest???

100 images; https://www.facebook.com/richard.a....0206985822756312.1073741863.1601508436&type=3
Still in progress; https://www.facebook.com/richard.a....0207043223551296.1073741864.1601508436&type=3


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Dec 2016)

Despite yesterday's back problems I decide to join Jose B, Sara P, Rich B and Steve E on the social ride. My plan was to take it easy on any hills we may encounter. The back didn't feel too bad but it "was there". Let's see how it goes.

We took to the standard Castlemorton run but deviated by Longdon Marsh for Forthampton. A group joined in and chat was exchanged. Apparently I was known to one rider but I didn't know him. Fame at last!!! Down the Hams took us to the climb over Wickridge Street. Time to put operation "easy back" into motion. I got away with it but 3 got a big lead as I stayed with Rich. They missed a turn but no big deal as they corrected at the next one. As we rolled into the cafe at Staunton a big group of riders were departing. It was the Cheltenham club and they numbered 60!! Hope you've left some cake was the concern.

The ladies in the cafe were worried that we were more than 5. We reassured them before ordering and enjoyed our refreshments soon after. Rich wanted to go by Eldersfield so we headed off for Corse Lawn to turn for the village. Then we joined the run back from Gadfield Elm with my back strategy being a little forgotten when Jose sped off up over the final hills onto the common. I remembered on the second hill and let him go (well I'm sticking to that story).

Nice outing with my pals today. It tops off a fairly active mileage week for me. Now it's the ease down to the Christmas celebrations and far too much to eat. Oh and my back survived. 44 smiles


----------



## Diggs (17 Dec 2016)

Very foggy this morning and it didn't lift. Nice to be part of the LBS social ride as it would have been so easy to head back to bed. I won't say I saw much of the countrysid and it felt a bit heavy going at times but felt good as four of us hammered along to catch the group after a problem with my cleat. 
Just over 30 miles and cake back at the shop


----------



## Glow worm (17 Dec 2016)

A nice 11 miler here this afternoon out in the flatlands hereabouts. Just past Reach village a barn owl flew right past me. I stoppped as he approached and passed by within just a few feet giving me the beady eye!

Further out on the fen the mist descended pretty rapidly making for a nice atmospheric feel to things. Despite the gloom I managed to spot some of the over-wintering (Scandinavian) short eared owls, so the final owl spotting score for the day finished at:

Barn owls 1 - Short eared owls 3. So a decent result for the away team.








The mist descending on the fen.






No fog on top of the bridge - plenty below. I love winter on days like today. A bit of snow in the next few weeks and I'll be happy.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Dec 2016)

Less than 10 miles for me today for a few reasons, lack of time and lack of health. I must have gozzed out my own weight in snot rockets!

I saw a lot of chaffinches , a kestrel and some fieldfares. It was all misty and mellow, but at one point I was casting a shadow from the watery sun.

For Christmas I'd like to feel well.

Maybe I should ask Father Christmas. I'm very close to him. I might post a picture later....

https://www.strava.com/activities/805337640


----------



## Dark46 (18 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Hatton Locks the destination 32 miles the journey. A short but significant ride this morning, straight to the cafe, my first ride since my heart attack at the beginning of November. My pace has vanished in the month I've been off the bike, I've now got a top speed of 16-17mph and an average between 12 and 12.5mph. I was a bit nervous to start with but soon settled down and started to enjoy my ride. Its been a a dark dreary day and the lanes are covered in crap, it rained whilst we were in the cafe, but it was great to be out and about on the bike again.



Take it steady. Good that your back on the bike.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Dec 2016)

Cracking solo ride today after the mist had dispersed a bit, good pace and no nut cases driving about.

Headed out towards Haddenham and then Earith then up to Somersham and a loop out near Pidley before back to Earith and down to Willingham.

From there it was along the busway and then off at Westwick through to Cottenham and then the 20p to Wilburton.

Took a little diversion at Grunty Fen to pick up the A10 back to Ely for a brisk 70kms and then a warm down poodle around the city.

New oversocks/Belgian booties courtesy of This Is Cambridge;





Some shiny thing in the sky at Grunty Fen;






And still cleanish at the end;






https://www.strava.com/activities/805437324

And the tiny warm down;

https://www.strava.com/activities/805437298


11,868kms now,getting close to that 12,000.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2016)

Lacking enthusiasm this morning this years targets all met so suffering from apathy . Decided to do a hill I not done before . So set off Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn and into Loughborough and onto the climb of Forest rd / Nanpantan rd about 4 miles of mainly uphill with steady drags and steeper bits thrown in couple of dips for a quick rest . Up the first bit easily but hit the traffic lights on red at the priory crossroads so lost my momentum just as the steeper bit starts . So grind my way up that section to the crossroads for Shepshed quick dip and then climbing again made that bit and another dip then the last 2 kicks before Copt Oak and I was huffing and puffing now but made it up  now I know why I not done it before . Swung right at the lights and headed for St Bernards Abbey so more climbing . On to the climb to the Abbey then a nice quick descent into Shepshed . Round the back of Shepshed and past a bunch of Syston Syclers some festivally dressed  . Round out to Belton and back towards the Abbey so now the climb of Swanimote rd steady grind up to the Abbey then I another quick descent through Oaks in Charnwood passing another group of Syston Syclers climbing up the hill heading for St Joseph's cafe . Back along Charley Rd to Beacon crossroads passing another small club group . Loads of riders out today saw three other big groups nice fast descent pass the golf course and then then Warren hill before Newtown Linford and home . 35.3 miles in the bag with 2085 feet of climbing average was 16.3 mph well happy with that with all the climbing . Got home and for the first time this year I had properly cold toes something I normally don't suffer with but it didn't seem that cold today​


----------



## Donger (18 Dec 2016)

All of my targets for 2016 already met, too. (First 100 miler, 12x metric centuries, 3,000 miles and 3 Alps), so I'm also on the wind down. There was the matter of one final club ride of the year though (my 30th this year), so I had an early start instead of lying in this fine Sunday morning.

Eight of us did a thirty-odd mile loop out to Stroud and back via Nailsworth and Frampton, with a coffee stop at Saul Marina. Weather was fine but chilly, and with fog all the way from Forest Green to Frocester, but it really was quite invigorating today.

Two big hills today. First Horsepools Hill on the Gloucester to Stroud road at Edge, and then Spring Hill up through Nailsworth to the Forest Green Rovers ground and onwards up to Nympsfield. The descent down Frocester Hill is usually one of my favourites, but it was a bit greasy today, and there were no views of the Severn to be had in the fog. Still nice not to have to pedal for a couple of miles though. Christmas coming soon, and I'll be on painting and decorating detail for the next few days. If that was to be my final ride of the year, then it was a good one to go out with. 32.7 miles for me.

Happy Christmas everyone. And enjoy your cycling in the New Year.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Dec 2016)

Part 3 today ( what part 3? that wasn't in the bloody script). Anyway, 35 odd miles down to the Forest and back with 3 other intrepid riders.

https://www.strava.com/activities/805446656/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1482068929

I stopped in to the Southampton Brewdog, and sampled a new brew called 'Self assembly pope' it's lovely, and a ( relatively ) puny 7.5% ABV.






It's coconut-y, but works. I had to make amends, and also sampled their latest 9% ABV. double IPA. Again, it's lovely, but evil.

A nice ( if not foggy ) ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Dec 2016)

He's here!


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2016)

36 miles the journey, Ullesthorpe the destination. my second ride and my first Sunday ride since the ride to the Charlecote Garden Store at the beginning of November. A direct route to the garden centre, out of Coventry through Wood End to Shilton and on through Withybrook to Monks Kirby and on through Claybrooke pava and onto Palmer's Garden Centre Ullesthorpe. I spent far to long in the cafe, a couple of friends of mine rolled in just after me and the Coventry Road club rolled in just after them, it would have been rude not to stop for a gossip. On the way back I turned right out of the Garden Centre then right again to go down Mere Lane onto the A5 then right on the roundabout towards Pailton and followed the road through to Stretton Under Fosse then right and left the other side of the village to take the lane towards Coombe Abbey then left and right onto the main road then past Coombe Abbey and into Coventry, took a right at the traffic lights onto Clifford Bridge Road then left into Belgrave Road and right onto Hipswell Highway across the Ansty Road onto Sewall Highway and across Coventry home. A brighter colder day than Thursday but some of the smaller lanes were still a bit mucky.


----------



## dim (18 Dec 2016)

set off early this morning (still misty), and cycled from Cambridge to a village called Thundrige, then came back on a different route/loop (97km on quiet roads with 750 meters of climbing and so far, this is my favourite route)

I struggled today ... I've cycled this route twice before, but today I just felt knackered. I stopped halfway for some water and a pee, and ate a bounty bar and was already feeling knackered .... I felt even worse knowing that I still had 50km of hills

I also hurt my groin halfway (was standing and pedalling up a steep hill and felt a sharp pain in my left leg groin .... so I sat and pedalled up the remaining steep hills. I'm not sure what that was about, but I feel fine now
https://www.strava.com/activities/805473067


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2016)

Steam Pig said:


> Just a quick run around Bronte Country to spin the legs before the Christmas couch takes me prisoner


The last time I went through Queensbury, we had a reasonable mist at home, & all the way along the M62, to 'Chain Bar'
Up the M606, & past Richard Dunn, it was maybe 200yards visibility at the most

This are from a previous trip up to Haworth (for a 'Woodentops' race)
For others, the Sub-Aqua Club is on top of a hill, in a village called Mountain............







By the time, I'd driven through Wibsey, & was passing the Highgate Fisheries, & Old Dophin, the mist was lifting
By Queenbury Crossroads, & the right turn towards Mountain & Denholme, we'd broken through, & had to use sun-visors, & squint, it was that bright!!
(I took daughter, & friend, to Haworth)





I did tell her how the 'Flappits' was assumed to have got its name (pic from a previous journey)


I had wanted to drive that way again, today, but couldn't get the day of work, or a shift-swap, for http://www.woodentops.org.uk/index.php?topic=stoop&subtopic=home


----------



## Biff600 (18 Dec 2016)

Not a quick one today, as usual it was more to clear my hangover than to set any records

https://www.strava.com/activities/805333369


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Dec 2016)

I had a beer or two last night so had something of a lazy getup. However the weather was too good to miss out on so I decided to get out for a Long Mynd ride after lunch.

This has long been one of my favourite places to ride locally but I've neglected it this year having only done the one trip back in March. Since I was a little late getting out and it goes dark so early at this time of year I went the short way - Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Leebotwood and climbing up via Woolstaston and HIgh Park.

Nothing to report on the way to Leebotwood but once on the road to Woolstaston I became aware of a vehicle behind me. Looking back it was a large motor-caravan but was coming up the road very slowly like they weren't sure where they were going. After a while they did come past (fortunately not on the narrow bit) then pulled in just ahead before moving on again. I'm pretty sure they must have been lost but I didn't encounter them again so I hope they found where they were aiming for. It's rather a large vehicle for these lanes and wouldn't have been easy if they'd met any kind of other vehicle.

Being out of practice on this hill I was pleased to find it wasn't too bad and I was able to plod up without needing my lowest gear. I'd like to say I rode the whole thing without stops but at one point I was distracted looking at the view and steered into the bank at the side of the road.

At the top of the climb it was quite a bit colder (I'd climbed over 1000 feet in about 3 miles) so an extra fleece was needed before carrying on across the plateau to the summit. On the way I came up behind a lady walking, dinged my bell and she didn't look round but took her rucksack off and started ferreting around in it. Getting closer I said "Could I come past please" and got the response "Oh, it was you. I thought it was my mobile".

The views from the summit were great as always. I stopped for a short while to take it in and get a photo or two then moved onwards down to the road and doubled back towards Boiling Well and The Burway.

Going downhill I wasn't generating the warmth I had been on the way up so needed a change to full finger gloves by the bottom of The Burway. I extended the ride, coming home via Acton Burnell, and had a quicker trip than on the way out thanks to a bit of a tailwind. The sun was setting behind me and gave a fabulous display which my phone camera has as usual completely failed to do justice to.

32.5 miles at 12.2 mph average which is actually really good for the knockabout bike on this hilly route.





The view from the top of the High Park climb.





Crossing Wild Moor on the way to the summit.





Up by the Toposcope and the Trig Point





Heading back down towards Church Stretton now.





A shot of the sunset but the real colour was much more of a vivid orange than the camera captured.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2016)

My son and I joined in the organised ride along the new link road around the south of Bristol today..Great fun.


----------



## hondated (18 Dec 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> A brief utility ride to the high street to get Xmas pressies for SWMBO. Not sure why I bothered, spent an hour walking around, found nothing, came home and ordered it all online in 5 minutes...


Oh dear oh dear I have still got to do that ! Surely a repaired water leak and kitchen ceiling is a good enough present. Isnt it !


----------



## gavgav (18 Dec 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I had a beer or two last night so had something of a lazy getup. However the weather was too good to miss out on so I decided to get out for a Long Mynd ride after lunch.
> 
> This has long been one of my favourite places to ride locally but I've neglected it this year having only done the one trip back in March. Since I was a little late getting out and it goes dark so early at this time of year I went the short way - Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Leebotwood and climbing up via Woolstaston and HIgh Park.
> 
> ...


The sunset was amazing wasn't it! This was my attempt from the back seat of a moving car on the way back from Telford


----------



## hondated (18 Dec 2016)

gbb said:


> Sadly not much of tgis is actually to do with a bike ride but...
> Lieu day off today so just got to drop my wife off at work, pop into mums make sure she's ok, go shopping then bike ride, case out my hopefully 12 or 13 mile commute to work next year.
> Fat chance
> Got to mums, she's quite poorly and a bit upset (she's 86). Spent some time to make sure she was OK, got a list of bits for her as well. Set off into town....gridlock. Detoured about 4 miles to take another main road in...gridlocked. Gave in and went home, washed the car and walked the dog. Went shopping...it was a bit mental. Pop back into mums, spend a bit more time with her, then home and put the shopping away.
> ...


Definitely got your priorities right there. Happy Christmas to you and your mum. Oh and of cause to everyone else that may read this.


----------



## Jon George (18 Dec 2016)

Frist time in lycra since the pothole off. Only a fifteen mile pootle out to Kirton and back with the occasional twinge stopping any serious exertions, but it was good to stretch the legs. Still on target to have ridden every day of the year, but it looks as though I'm going to fall short of breaking my record of 5 600 miles for the year by a smidgen or two. Not to grumble, I'm still in one piece.
Pic looking towards Bucklesham Hall.




*Edited to remove a comment that might have triggered the kind of debate that's probably better expressed elsewhere on CC.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> set off early this morning (still misty), and cycled from Cambridge to a village called Thundrige, then came back on a different route/loop (97km on quiet roads with 750 meters of climbing and so far, this is my favourite route)
> 
> I struggled today ... I've cycled this route twice before, but today I just felt knackered. I stopped halfway for some water and a pee, and ate a bounty bar and was already feeling knackered .... I felt even worse knowing that I still had 50km of hills
> 
> ...



Kudos given for that

Little Waterbeach commute on the Graham Weigh this morning;would have been a good morning for a full commute but I was warned off by the brilliantly accurate forecast for fog.

Still nice to give the Weigh a run out as it's been neglected a bit lately.






https://www.strava.com/activities/806064142


----------



## Jon George (19 Dec 2016)

Setting a new record total for a year's cycling is tantalising close. I have two planned rides of over thirty miles apiece over Christmas, which would leave me with only 162 miles to achieve my self-imposed target. We shall see, we shall see ...
In the meantime, a ride out to Waldringfield. (I hope I've avoided the worst of the flailing the farmers have been doing to the hedgerows - I couldn't see any thorns on my after-ride inspection.) There was a stillness to the day that made it even easier to ignore the rampaging 4x4s.
The Stillness at The Deben:-


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Dec 2016)

Nice steady 50miler to Jodrell bank via Dunham Massey Park. Nice and cloudy, no sunshine, so no squinting at a low sun.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk...Dunham-Massey-Mobberley-Jodrell-Bank-Goostrey


----------



## gavroche (19 Dec 2016)

My ride today is nothing special ( only 12 miles) but means a lot to me. This is my first ride since last October due to the weather and I enjoyed every mile of it. It certainly beats riding on rollers. Now, it is all down to weather conditions for my next one otherwise I will keep the roller rolling.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Dec 2016)

Aravis said:


> I was never going to be able to do a write up last night! This really is me, so evidently I lived.
> 
> I find that road absolutely fine as a route to and from the lands beyond. It was lovely until about 4am when things started to come to life; until then there had been more police cars than anything else - clearly they didn't think I looked suspicious. It was terrifying at 9pm and gradually improved from 10 onwards. I used the southern track in the evening, hopping back onto the road at the farm entrance on the last bend and "sprinting" for the roundabout.
> 
> ...



I have to ask why? I think that would drive me nuts doing the same short circuit over and over.


----------



## Aravis (19 Dec 2016)

My main task for the day was to paint a wall. That means waiting a couple of hours between coats. The extremely benign weather forecast was an irresistible invitation...

My plan was to do three loops of roughly equal length, completing an elegant clover leaf. The first, over Edge Hill to Stroud (a climb I can't remember ever having done before) went exactly as planned. It was a bit misty, with no views across the Severn, but rising above the fog in the Painswick valley made it worthwhile. As I was about to start the second phase I found I had a front flat, which for once I was able to fix mid ride in my front room! Heading north towards Tewkesbury, I was tempted into going a little further, crossing the Avon at Eckington and heading across to Upton. It started to rain quite heavily (not in the forecast!) and it turned into a pretty miserable afternoon, but mercifully still with no discernible wind at all. I reached home again on 80 miles at about half past three, with light fading rapidly, and the thought of heading out in heavy traffic for the third loop didn't appeal at all.

I confess that the desire to complete a century is an obsession, and I was in several minds as to what to do next. I didn't really want to do round the houses for the sake of it, and in the end I headed out at 6pm and rode to Tewkesbury and back, turning at the cross in the centre of town, which all things considered seemed quite a stylish way to complete the day's activity. And all painting objectives were completed too.

https://www.strava.com/activities/806512675


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Dec 2016)

Nice steady commute this morning heading out via the 20p but this time turning off in Cottenham to head out to Westwick.From there it was down the busway in to Cambridge;had it mostly to myself too,only a couple of other cyclists and some walkers.Turnedd off on to Kings Hedges and in along Milton Road;quick stop at the 'Trose and then to work the usual way down Norfolk and Gwydir Streets to Mill Road.

Did somehow manage to accidentally stop the Garmin(probably while re-fitting it at Waitrose)but still a nice 36K.

https://www.strava.com/activities/806817128

And a Happy Christmas from that Cambridge;


----------



## Buck (21 Dec 2016)

Well, it's been a while since I posted on here as I've not been out on my bike for a couple of months - work has been manic; both boys have had birthdays (weekends of parties ) and we've had work done on the house which has meant that cycling has taken a back seat 

Today my car was in for its MOT - I normally get this done whilst I'm at work as it is not too far away from the garage but couldn't get that sorted this time around so, as I have now finished for Christmas I thought I'd chuck the bike in the back of the car, drive in and cycle home!

I'm not a commuter but today I felt a bit like one as I rode on the busy main roads out of Brighouse. I headed out on the A644 towards the motorway and navigated around the roundabout to head towards Cooper Bridge. Whilst it is an A road, this stretch is quite twisty and narrow and has double white lines nearly all of the way. Christmas greetings to the lorry driver that hung well back until safe to pass and didn't put any pressure on me! At the lights I joined the cycle lane (shared pathway with pedestrians) then right at the lights towards Mirfield rejoining the main road.

I turned right about half a mile further on, over the (very full) river Calder and up Wood Lane which would be the steepest part of the ride with a couple of 11% stretches. Part way up I felt a little "off" - I put this down to perhaps not enough breakfast (I don't/can't eat much first thing on a morning) plus not being on the bike enough of late! So a 5 minute stop to (i) get my breath back and (ii) let the nausea pass then I was on my way again up to the junction and a right then left at the lights. 

I was now on the tops and pretty exposed and boy was that wind a battle! The weather was grey and dreary but not too cold but that wind was pretty strong and unforgiving. I just dug in and kept turning the pedals.

Liley Lane is a busy road and a local accident blackspot so I was quite wary cycling along but again lots of courteous drivers so all good. Up a couple of steep parts peaking at around 14% then I got to Grange Moor and the main Wakefield Road.

Straight on or right? Right won out and after a short stretch on the main road I turned left and headed on towards Emley mast. As I cycled past the mast I confess to letting out a few choice words as the headwind was unforgiving and it felt as though I was almost at a standstill 

Into Shelley I decided to take the slightly longer route back as the roads would be quieter so a route through Lower Cumberworth then Upper Cumberworth before heading back down into the village and home.

In the last 100m or so it started to rain so almost perfect timing - in and dry for a nice hot shower. (Looking out now it's raining quite heavily so glad I missed all of that)

Overall a nice ride and I realised despite my 'bonk' that I had missed getting out and enjoyed my ride!






17 mile, 1467ft climbed

1509 miles year-to-date (maybe I'll get one more ride in this year but either way, I passed my 1,000 target for the year)

Merry Christmas !!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Dec 2016)

Not such a nice commute this morning gusty headwind and a couple of squally showers put a dent in my enthusiasm but a case of HTFU helped me spin through it,not the fastest of commutes though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/807649611

Only 41kms to go now so should do the 12,000 for the year tomorrow;might get the train in and have an assisted ride home to celebrate;then it'll be the start of the festive 500 on Christmas Eve.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Dec 2016)

Time for a solo outing around the old loop. I packed my binoculars with the intention of stopping on the Hams at Ashleworth for a bit of birding. The ride out over the common was fine until my rear tyre felt squelchy. Rats. It was yet another thorn. These dratted hedge cutting methods leave much to be desired. Sorted I headed for the lumps at Redmarley and dropped away for the turn at Highleadon. A Kestrel sat on a post and watched my pass beneath. The Woolridge climb came and went. I forgot to check out the view but it was fairly misty anyway.

Down on the Hams I found another enthusiast in the bird hide. I spent some time checking out the winter wildfowl. Something spooked the Lapwing so we were treated to a lovely sight of the flock circling. It was just a false alarm tho'. Back in the saddle I had some help from the breeze. It was quite a brisk ride. Some dark low clouds rolled in and dropped a tiny bit of rain on me over the last few miles. All good tho'. Miles and birding. Nice to get my eye in on the feathered friends again.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I have to ask why? I think that would drive me nuts doing the same short circuit over and over.


It's good enough for American HAMR challengers.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Dec 2016)

After a couple of days of 'popping up the high street' rides, or not riding at all, really had to get out this morning. Can't say I was in the mood for it as the family are all home now on the Christmas break, and I usually do my riding when they're at school/work. A faster than I thought 14 or so miles, and nice to try the bargain Polaris bib tights and socks, very comfy indeed.
Looking forward to January when I get motivated by another Cyclechat challenge...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2016)

With the usual late finish this morning, and having scraped the ice off the car windows at 01:00 ish, I knew it'd be a nippy ride this morning.
Sure enough, the frost was still covering a lot of the tarmac so I took it steady and tried to use the sunny patches as much as possible.
I only had a short while to ride, and had one present to collect from a shop a few miles away. Happily, they didn't mind me taking the CX into the entrance area so I could do my shopping in the knowledge it'd still be there when I finished!







I took a longer route home, as I still had a while before my pass ran out!






As I cut through one of my favourite trails towards home, I had a few slippery moments on the defrosted mud.. It was actually safer when it was still frozen!

Back home on an estimated 12 or 13 ish miles as Strava threw a wobbly and only recorded 3.9 of them.

Smashing, if freezing, little ride before having to get home for babysitting, lunch and w*rk this afternoon... Booooo


----------



## Old jon (22 Dec 2016)

Ouch! That breeze hurts, and that is just taking the bike out of the shed. Twenty two miles later most of me had warmed up, left foot frozen being the exception. Today was always going to be a short ride, and the edge to the weather just confirmed it.

The ride started with a hiccup, not one of mine though. Or maybe. Just riding along Jack Lane and I could hear some odd beeps. Ignored because its not the best road to ride on, cars parked, some traffic, keep the mind on the riding sort of thing. By the time I reached Sweet Street I could stop. The Garmin was just turning off, so I guess I forgot to start it. Hiccup over.

Water Lane, Great Wilson Street and across Crown Point Bridge, f f f fingers going numb. Start climbing Roundhay Road and things become less cold, by the time I reached the Oakwood Clock I was warm enough to mist my glasses. That helps, does it not? Up Boot Hill and the exertion is really paying off. Turn right onto Red Hall Lane, Skeltons and Thorner Lane, another right to head towards the A 64, but not for long. Right again, through Scholes and the surprisingly gentle climb to Barwick.



Out towards Garforth on Long Lane, one of @NorthernDave ’s favourite bits of road. It is a lot wider, and has a lot more housing than I remember. Once in Garforth, turn right for the Selby Road roundabout, up the hill and through Swillington. After the river and canal are crossed its that steeper than it looks road past Woodlesford station followed by the wend past John o’ Gaunts, drop to Swillington and through a large lump of Hunslet to home. Pretty good really.

A garmin hiccup. Just occurred to me, I have also seen it spelt hiccough. The spell checker agrees.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> It's good enough for American HAMR challengers.



Had to google that...


----------



## derrick (22 Dec 2016)

Nice ride out this morning in the sun, 36 miles nice steady pace, roads were nice and quiet was good to get out in the week, have not had the time lately work getting in the way of enjoying myself. Hopefully in the new year the work will ease off and i can get back into week day rides.
https://www.strava.com/activities/808601856


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Dec 2016)

Very slow, mainly dry, 36 mile potter around Budworth and Tatton.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/963859/Preston-Brook-Budworth-Tatton


----------



## kapelmuur (22 Dec 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Time for a solo outing around the old loop. I packed my binoculars with the intention of stopping on the Hams at Ashleworth for a bit of birding. The ride out over the common was fine until my rear tyre felt squelchy. Rats. It was yet another thorn. These dratted hedge cutting methods leave much to be desired. Sorted I headed for the lumps at Redmarley and dropped away for the turn at Highleadon. A Kestrel sat on a post and watched my pass beneath. The Woolridge climb came and went. I forgot to check out the view but it was fairly misty anyway.
> 
> Down on the Hams I found another enthusiast in the bird hide. I spent some time checking out the winter wildfowl. Something spooked the Lapwing so we were treated to a lovely sight of the flock circling. It was just a false alarm tho'. Back in the saddle I had some help from the breeze. It was quite a brisk ride. Some dark low clouds rolled in and dropped a tiny bit of rain on me over the last few miles. All good tho'. Miles and birding. Nice to get my eye in on the feathered friends again.



90% of my rides are on rural lanes and I see plenty of debris from thorn hedge cutting on the road.

I use Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres and have had 1 puncture in 5 years (touch wood!). Worth a try?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Dec 2016)

kapelmuur said:


> 90% of my rides are on rural lanes and I see plenty of debris from thorn hedge cutting on the road.
> 
> I use Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres and have had 1 puncture in 5 years (touch wood!). Worth a try?


Ooo - thanks for the recommendation. I'll give those a go next time


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Dec 2016)

Couple of rides today which brought up the 12,000kms for 2016.


First a little roll in to work from Waterbeach;

https://www.strava.com/activities/808424971

Then a nice ride home in the December sunshine

Only downer was the Garmin throwing a few glitches, might need a re-boot.


https://www.strava.com/activities/808586341


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Dec 2016)

So, my 7 miles to work was unremarkable, dark, but unremarkable.

The return was dark, but slightly more fun.

After a couple of hours in the Pint Shop all was well, but then Tim accidentally ordered a double round! I duly obliged. 6+2 and all that....

What a ride home! Leisurely, funny, bumpy, squishy, wiggly and sketchy!


----------



## Jon George (22 Dec 2016)

A little 27 mile jaunt North of Ipswich for the first Christmas stage of this year's La Tour De Le Cochon (pubs, cycling and pork-pie.) First stop was The Moon and Mushroom in Swilland for lunch with my wife (she took the car), where I tucked into a pint of mild.
(Excuse the quality of the photo - I couldn't be bothered to take another as the beer was so good.)






Then headed out to The Three Horseshoes at Charsfield and then on to The Cherry Tree at Woodbridge.
Got back to Ipswich as the sun was setting and managed to get home in time to go out for a curry. Great ride.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Dec 2016)

Lovely ride through billericay,up to stock and around the hanningfields in essex.

https://www.strava.com/activities/808655964

The only other thing was an annoying squeak/rattle but i can't fathom where it's coming from?


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Dec 2016)

Up the high street early to beat the rush, apparently we must have M&S stuffing so off I went in the dark. Glad I did, the foody bit of M&S was already busy. 5 miles, and I think that's all for today. Hopefully get a decent ride in tomorrow...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Dec 2016)

Weather was a bit windy and rain was threatened but Rich B, Mrs 26 and me headed over to Upton for John G and Margaret P-R. The plan was more about the beer than the ride today as Christmas is upon us. We took to riding via Bredon School for the Mythe where Rich's tyre went down. Looking at the pathology of this one the recommendation was "new tyre required". Sorted we went by the White Rabbit to loop back to Upton. Margaret picked Graham R up from home while we gathered in the Three Kings. The beer here is excellent. Julian H. turned up as did Mark L and Steve E. A few pints of excellent beer may have been disappeared. Some were getting the hunger pangs so Graham, Rich, Margaret, Mrs 26 and I rode to The Swan in Hanley Swan for more ale and some food. Steve and Jules joined us on 4 wheels. With more damage done to the local beer stocks we took our separate ways home with Rich and I getting back just as the forecast deluge began. The rain was late and so were we. All good with a super social outing where it definitely was not about the bike. Much more than the 32 smiles suggests.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Dec 2016)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> an annoying squeak/rattle but i can't fathom where it's coming from?


Knees?


----------



## Mireystock (24 Dec 2016)

Certainly a pub all out there on its own, the Three Kings !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Dec 2016)

Mireystock said:


> Certainly a pub all out there on its own, the Three Kings !


Not been for a long long time. It never changes tho'. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2016)

With a busy day ahead I wanted to get on with it, but my ride partner was on a different mission! I got him out of bed. While he had breakfast I picked up my guitar and played a few Christmas songs.... 'if you play one more you're riding by yourself' mumbled my festive son!

So off we went into a windy Cambridgeshire, the roads were fairly quiet.
We only saw one fieldfare, 8 redwing and toward the end of the ride a buzzard stood in a field, watching the world go by.

It was just a loop around the Gransdens, so we could come home with a tail wind, and the first time I've been on my Cube in ages.

20 miles







https://www.strava.com/activities/810073941


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2016)

My annual Xmas Eve ride, which includes a visit the Crematorium and Church, to remember my Nan's and Grandad's at this time of year. 

Original plan was to do a 30 miler, but that went out of the window after waking up to pouring rain for 2 hours. It eventually stopped around 10:30 and so I got the bike out of the shed into the howling wind.

My new bike phone case for my IPhone arrived from China, earlier this week and it's from the same company who made the previous one I had. I was hoping the connection to the mount was the same, but there was a subtle difference and so I spent 10 minutes removing the old one and fitting the new one, which fits nicely.

I began by heading through the estate and over to the Crematorium, and along the mile or so there was plenty of evidence of Christmas spirit, with 3 cars letting me out at junctions 

After spending a few minutes at Nan and Grandad's plaque I retraced my steps and then followed the cycle paths to Heathgates. I then turned into the wall of wind and struggled along by the River Severn and into the Quarry Park, where there were plenty of people walking and the usual plethora of people who can't control their dogs, with me almost being fetched off by 2 stupid looking woolly poodles who came from behind me and across my path 

I continued through Porthill and then out onto the busy road to Bicton, continuing against the wind, before turning into the village and down to the church, where I spent a few minutes at Nan and Grandad's grave.

I was glad to have the wind behind me back towards Shrewsbury and the traffic was well behaved on the busy road, wish it could be like that all the time along there!!

Followed the cycle paths back home and clocked up 15.9 miles.

Off to enjoy Christmas with my Dad, Brother, Nephew and Niece, now.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2016)

Phone call from big sis last night she going to nice pies tomorrow to pick up turkey and pork pies and do I want to meet for breakfast ? Obviously ! .Nice pies is 15 miles from home so a nice 50km ride. Out at 0930 in windy overcast conditions . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley and Cossington and check my speed and it's over 20mph so either I'm flying or I have a tailwind so harder ride home ? . Through Sileby and into Seagrave and did then climb of Berrycott lane as I have done it before . Then and nice straight flat road to Nice Pies and I flying at 26mph love a tailwind . Got to the cafe before big sis so ordered coffee sat down and then big sis mum and auntie turn up so breakfast ordered .Nice relaxed breakfast then sorted out pork pies and turkey and just carrying the turkey to sister car and mum goes look here some more cyclists I look up and it's @tallliman and @Joobert so I'm back in the cafe chatting away and then decide to ride back with them as they were heading my way .Out the cafe and turn into the headwind wow no wonder I was flying there . @Joobert had been of the bike for a while so me and @tallliman took turns on the front into the wind . Turned down Paudy lane which should be a lovely steady descent but with a cross headwind it was hard work to get above 16 mph . Into Barrow and back to Sileby where @Joobert turned for home and me and @tallliman carry on to Cossington ,Rothley where we went are separate ways . Which left me heading through Cropston with a headwind all the way . Made I home with 34 miles in the another so another metric half century . Lovely ride out hard ride back made a lot easier with some nice company


----------



## Jon George (24 Dec 2016)

Okay, a 7.5 mile ride out to a village, and one to the pub and back, are not rides to concentrate the mind (even if I was wearing a Santa hat), but they do give me the opportunity to post and wish everyone on 'Your Ride Today' a Happy Christmas and a great 2017. Have a great time.


----------



## Spinney (24 Dec 2016)

23 mile bimble around the local lanes.
What made today memorable was the fact that I finally did the hill up out of Wotton under Edge. I've been _down _this loads of times, but have always been put off cycling up it because it seems steep (you can really whizz down it!), and driving up it in the car also makes it look steep. And at many times it is quite busy.





But today, being Xmas eve, the roads were pretty quiet and OH encouraged me to have a go. And it wasn't nearly as hard as I'd expected. I've been meaning to do it for a loooonnnng time.

And now I've shown myself I can do it there is no further excuse!

The roads were a bit damp, but the sun came out for some of the time and there were the usual good views across the flood plain to the Severn and the hills beyond.





Happy Christmas everyone - may the fairy never visit and the wind be always at your back.


----------



## Diggs (24 Dec 2016)

A slightly sore throat was telling me to stay in bed but I knew that I'd be stir crazy by Boxing day. Lovely little run out to Hatfield Peverel and mince pies back at the shop.










Even managed to get ahead of the group for a picture


----------



## tallliman (24 Dec 2016)

Had a nice ride out with @Joobert today. Aim was to purchase a pork pie for Christmas from Nice Pies before they shut. Aimed to also make it a 100km ride to kick off the Rapha 500.

Same route as last week but some added on at the start just south of EMA and my first taste of that wind. Was worried whether I'd make the meet on time but just about made it to Sileby for 10. As I met @Joobert, he said "was that @13 rider you just passed?" Given my recent form on this matter, not necessarily the best person to ask!

Still, we were blown up the Wreake Valley to the ridge and a left into Nice Pies revealed @13 rider just leaving but he stayed for a drink and a chat.

Horrid ride back toward Barrow in that headwind, just no respite! Might head up it the other way for a pb. Dropped @Joobert off at Sileby and popped on with @13 rider until Rothley when I headed the long way home to bring up the metric ton.

All in all, a good ride and 20% of the challenge done!


----------



## dim (24 Dec 2016)

I managed 100km today in brutal wind (31km/hr)

Madness ... but it's day 1 on the Strava Rapha Festive 500km Christmas challenge

I think that most of the cyclists who I saw, were cycling for miles towards the Rapha challenge

Kudos to all those who rode today .... it was rough

tomorrow will be the same


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Dec 2016)

Out on a windy club run today; nice ride with a stop at the River Tea Rooms in St Ives.

Nicer coming back although it was a bit blowy along the busway but better once off it and then back along the twenty pence road.

Only problem was my Garmin shutting down and me forgetting to re-start it when we left St Ives,so only part of the ride recorded for the Rapha 500.

https://www.strava.com/activities/810246690

And the manual entry for the missed bit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/810264141

Oh and a pic of someone's festive bike;


----------



## dim (24 Dec 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> Out on a windy club run today; nice ride with a stop at the River Tea Rooms in St Ives.
> 
> Nicer coming back although it was a bit blowy along the busway but better once off it and then back along the twenty pence road.
> 
> ...



yikes .... good ride, but your manual entry won't count towards the challenge ....


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Dec 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/810417988

70 something miles done today up to Salisbury and back, as part of the Rapha Festive 500.

I met a lovely bird 






This is Biscuit ( a barn owl ). He was a sweetheart, and didn't want to go back to his handler, after Id had my photo taken with him. Apparently he's very bright, and worked out I was a cyclist. At night, they use cyclists to flush out rodents from the hedges and things. Hence the reason I've often found Owls flying alongside me on night rides. 

The weather was fabulous today.






I stopped in for an 18.2 % ABV ( not the 16.5 % they claim on the board ) Brewdog Tokyo..

Then home.


----------



## Spinney (24 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4610773, member: 9609"]That is a tough ascent, 290' per mile for two miles. I do one occasionally that averages the same per mile but it is only 1.5 miles, I wouldn't be wishing another half mile of the same.[/QUOTE]
This is my other local 'testing' climb:
385 ft over a nearly a mile - so steeper, but does not go on for as long. It feels harder than the Wotton one above! Around here the only climbs are when you go up the Cotswold Scarp - it's very easy to make up rides with hardly any hills at all!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2016)

After an 03:00 finish at w*rk this morning and into bed just before 04:00, I was dragged out of bed kicking and screaming at 05:00 to go shopping before it got busy. <yawn>.. Once back home at, probably, 08:00 and many £££ lighter, I downed a strong black coffee and went back to bed until 10:00. As MrsPete was cleaning the house, I thought I'd help by getting out fro under her feet and headed out on the CX for a few hours.
First stop was to drop a card into a mate's house, then into the town centre market for one final pressie for No1 daughter. The traffic was snarled up all the way in and out, but didn't present a problem as I cut through a few back roads to the off road trail I use regularly.

The old railway was running today, with the Santa Express doing great business. I'd tried for tickets but I was a bit late and they'd sold out, sadly.
From there, I headed up past Merry Tom farm towards Brixworth and Pitsford Res where I stopped for an ice cream.











Grumpy looking burger selling them though!!

I chose the less exposed side of the reservoir to ride as the wind was blowing quite hard, and, luckily, the more open parts of the trail were with a tailwind. Happy days.
Once away from the res, I rode through Holcot and back towards home via Sywell & Overstone with a cut though past Church Farm to save me riding a road I'm not too keen on a sit's a bit of a rat-run.






Nice clean bike now after a mucky ride. And a bottle of cider 

Back on 28 miles in quite gusty winds, but with the last card delivered and final pressie purchased.

https://www.strava.com/activities/810420322


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2016)

Up and out early this morning and a great ride the roads were quieter than normal for some strange reason?

Todays route was a nice circular one around the local lanes , damp underfoot and quite blustery but dry .

Mount for the day was my newly commissioned Lee Cooper resplendent in it's bright red and blue colour scheme , i still think the choice of down tube levers over sti units was a good one.

Set up was spot on so no minor adjustment stops on route which was good.

Oh then i woke up with the cat licking my face....
. 
Happy Christmas one and all .


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2016)

Today I was out the door at 7.30, leaving a coughing Jo in bed.

It was windy from the off, and there were a few more cars on the road than expected. I did the same ride as I did last Christmas Day, down Madingley Hill, through to Mitchams Corner, Jesus Lane, Kings Parade and then my usual commute route home.












13 windy miles in all.

https://www.strava.com/activities/810788818

Came home to find Jo at the dining room table under a towel, snorting olbas oil, that made me laugh, I wasn't expecting that!

Look at the t shirt she bought me






Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2016)

Up earlyish to allow a quick spin before all the family decsend upon us . So after opening pressies ( nothing cycling related yet ) . Out with the bike up through Newtown Linford .Bradgate park was quite busy with families taking there Xmas morning walk . Up Sharpley hill managed a strava pr .Left at old john then left and onto priory lane up the first climb then the lovely downhill before the second climb which is worse and longer than the first then swooped down Pollybotts lane which is lovely to go down . Back through Newtown Linford and Home . 9 miles done with 630 ft of climbing still managed 15.8 mph . So now changed cup of coffee before starting my bit of dinner prep .Me and my sister are jointly cooking lunch at seperate houses before we all gather at mums here's hoping it all goes well
Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Dec 2016)

With the turkey & gammon in the oven, I had enough brownie points in the bag to get out for a quick spin. Out through Staines and onwards through to Ashford where I turned right, knowing exactly where it would take me... Except it didn't. Not to worry, I carried on my merry way and eventually emerged in Charlton, then along Littleton Lane before heading back towards Chertsey. Crossed Chertsey Bridge and noted a chap jacking his car up at the petrol garage. Turned round at the lights to go back and see if he needed a hand. All under control, nail in the back tyre. Turns out he's also a cyclist and would have rather been out on the bike too.
Pushed on a bit today, so I've earned my Christmas pud 17.5 miles at 16.4 mph average, I'll settle for that given it's so bloomin' windy.


----------



## Old jon (25 Dec 2016)

What a warm day! Went out with a clean bike, returned with something plastered in road muck. Ah well, it means it was used. As ever, down Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane and Marshall Street, along Water Lane to the turn off for Office Lock and the towpath to Viaduct Road. Slog up Cardigan Road, I had been told to wear my red and white waterproof which is warm. The coat and white beard and hair does incline folk to think I might be riding a sleigh. Did I say it was warm? All the way up to the Ring Road at Lawnswood and the Otley Road to Bramhope. And that wonderful heart clenching drop down Creskeld Lane.



Arthington, and along the A 659 to Pool and then Otley, approaching which I was reminded that @ColinJ of this parish had obligingly posted the BBC weather forecast for today, winds of 15 to 41 k I think. I had the 41 kph headwind riding into Otley, which moderated to a mere 15 kph tailwind when I started the climb out along Leeds Road. Honest!

Predictably, A 660 to Headingley, turn right for Kirkstall and the towpath back to Office Lock. Twenty nine and a quarter miles, the odd shower and a plethora of rainbows. Anyone have a better collective noun for rainbows? Time to open my Christmas presents.

After posting the map of where I pedalled,


----------



## tallliman (25 Dec 2016)

Out a little later than planned today, about half 10 but with few plans for the day until mid afternoon, it didn't matter. The route was trickier to try and keep the win at bay.

Out toward Belton and then along Top Brand and down past Breedon Quarry. Turned onto the disused railway for 5 miles of largely wind free riding. So far so good, little wind interference due to hedges. 

Turned back toward Swarkeston and Melbourne then up the Ridge into a horrid headwind which almost had me off at times. Plunged off the ridge and onto the Hathern Road, chosen for its 10 miles with the wind firmly behind me. Lots of pb's as I topped out at 37mph on the flat...probably more effort than I should've used but it was fun....12.5 mins for 5 miles, 27mins for 10 (including a climb!)...absolutely exhilarating!!

As a result, pushed on into Zouch and up past Old Hathern Station onto the ridge to Rempstone. Not a road I'd normally take due to lorries but this was fun. Downside was the last 5 miles of struggles into the headwind to get back home but it was worth it for those 10 miles!!

38 miles, 164km total for the festive 500 and 100 for the week.


----------



## hondated (25 Dec 2016)

Bad night with acid reflux meant a good morning to get out on the bike at 6am. As a Christmas treat to myself I decided to use the Trek Madone I had built up to use in the Spring. It's an early 3.1 frame but it was a revelation as it rode so smoothly.
It was obviously dark but not too cold with heavy winds.
Surprise surprise didn't see one other cyclists out but there were a few dog walkers about. Oh yes route was my usual one over to Westham Pevensey Eastbourne and I just love being out when very few people about.
Sometimes think I should live on a remote Scottish island.
Hope everyone has had a good day.
I have got enough money to buy another cycling jacket.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Dec 2016)

Old jon said:


> All the way up to the Ring Road at Lawnswood and the Otley Road to Bramhope. And that wonderful heart clenching drop down Creskeld Lane.


And an even harder work climbing back up it


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2016)

Relatively warm but quite breezy day and out by 09:30 on the Van Nicholas taking the back road through Levington & Nacton into Ipswich, then out to Westerfield before heading back via a loop around Rushmere St. Andrew, Bucklesham, Kirton & Falkenham for a Festive 50km (33 miles in total). 

https://www.strava.com/activities/810951342

Followed up in the afternoon with another 8 mile round trip to Mum's for Xmas diner.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2016)

I wasn't expecting to get out for a ride today, but I forgot to bring summat back from my daughters after our pressy swapping mission at lunchtime.
I kindly offered to pedal over to pick it up 
Taking the longer route on the way back, I extended the 1 mile total route to 6 miles 






It was dark by the time I got home but I'd fitted the lights, which was just as well!

Only 6 miles, but fun nevertheless and great to pedal off the excess of mince pies..

https://www.strava.com/activities/811123871


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Dec 2016)

Nice Boxing day ride today with three other souls from the club; one of the usual routes to St Ives with a coffee stop in a 'fry-up' style cafe as the River Tea Rooms was closed and Costa was heaving.

Steady 75kms and the Garmin didn't shut down now I've re-set it(and the operator checked it was running)

https://www.strava.com/activities/811829223


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Dec 2016)

A nice ride out in the sunshine before lunch today.

I went over Lyth Hill to start with then via a slightly roundabout route through Exfords Green and up to Oaks. The back way to Pulverbatch, up to Wilderley and across to Leebotwood where I turned back towards home via Acton Burnell and Condover.

After wind and rain the last few days the air was clear and the views good. I encountered one of the hunts gathering for their Boxing Day meet at Longden Common. The huntmaster asked if I was going to join them for a drink which I politely declined.

It's a while since I last rode up to Oaks and the climb doesn't seem as steep as it used to but the view is as worthwhile.

Through Wilderley the road has been recently resurfaced which was very nice, then my route took me onto lanes I've only ridden a few times before on the way to Leebotwood. Good to change the routine a bit.

From Leebotwood I was onto well known roads and had the wind assisting so made good progress. There were quite a few cyclists on this stretch and a few people walking off Christmas.

A nice trip if a little cold and windy. 27.1 miles at 12.4 mph average.





At the top of Lyth Hill and looking in the direction I'm headed.





Unmetalled lane at Exfords Green





Cars everywhere. The Boxing Day hunt is gathering........





.... but this is what I'm here for. Blue skies and far reaching views from Oaks.





The White Horse at Pulverbatch. Nice pub. I didn't stop though.





On the way to Wilderley. Fresh tarmacadam and another nice view towards the Wrekin.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2016)

That's the Christmas hat trick completed! Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day 

After a fairly boozy Christmas Day evening, I was up with a rather slothful lark at about 08:00. First job to complete was preparing the spuds and other veg for Christmas dinner with the family at 15:00. The turkey was also stuffed and popped in the oven on it's lowest heat to get it cooking.
Once the chores were completed, I headed off to watch the Wild & Woolly motocross scramble at Arm Farm on t'other side of town.






Passing by Riverside Retail park, I think I might have spotted a parking place somewhere... Probably not though 

I continued alongside the Washlands and past Beckets Park and the canal banks to my destination. I've usually driven there in previous years, but due to the hassle of parking, and the previous days booze, I was happy to stay off-road and pedalling to clear the cobwebs.











As I was on my bike, I couldn't get to the water jumps as it's a bit crowded, and couldn't leave my bike anywhere safe, I stuck to the more open sections of the race. I was looking for a new vantage point when I heard my name being shouted over the noise of the motocrossers.. A mate and his wife had turned up for the event as well. Another chap I ride (cycle) with occasionally has ridden this race a few times and reckons he'll never do it again... Bet he does though!!

Anyway, before the crowds left for their cars, I used the old A43 to get back towards town before dropping back onto the canal and riverbanks towards home.

On the return journey the retail park was even more rammed, with queues at both ends, and cars abandoned everywhere. Happily, I rode past without any delays.







My timing was spot on. Just time to clean & lube the bike, and enjoy a bit of sustenance, before carrying on with the turkey, pigs in blankets, roasties and veg which was actually ready on the dot of quarter past three.. 

25 miles in lovely weather for the time of year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/811776158


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Dec 2016)

With relatives visiting, my wife and I took the opportunity of free babysitting to get out together as she slowly increases her distances leading up to her first charity ride next year. 
Out at around mid day into bright, low sunshine and a stiff southerly breeze, we headed northeast through Letchworth and Baldock before crossing the high and open countryside, moving fairly swiftly thanks to the wind, and finally descending down into the village of Ashwell. Kids were out everywhere on new scooters, skateboards and bikes. 
With a quick breather in the village we simply reversed the route back, struggling into a headwind this time. This made a stop off in Baldock for a quick pint at the cyclist-friendly Orange Tree pub a very appealing temptation which I couldn't refuse. 
Just 18 miles or so, but no map as I forgot to set my phone at the start. 

On the plateau above Ashwell:


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Dec 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/812011227

102 miles up to Basingstoke and back today.

I got 3 other hardy souls to join in. 2 of them had over done it yesterday, so bailed at about 20 miles. The other one made it all the way round.

We stopped for lunch in Basingstoke.






Nice day for it.


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2016)

For some daft reason my 12 year-old and myself decided to ride up Shibden Wall this morning with a couple of others from my club. Me? I need to be fully well to get up it in a decent time and pace. I got beaten uphill by him for the second time in 3 days 






Oh, and I ended up on the tarmac side for the last part (just for double embarrassment!):


----------



## Buck (27 Dec 2016)

The wind had died down and the sun was in the sky so I managed to get out for an hour. It was a bit bracing but I was all wrapped up and toasty!

The usual climb out of the village then up on to the tops. The roads were grotty - lots of mud and standing water to contend with but a nice ride none the less.

I certainly felt sluggish as I headed on the Haddingley drag then left towards the windmills. Lots of MTBers around today but only a couple of road bikers.

Up past the viewing platform at Royds Moor and a quick stop for a photo overlooking Royd Moor reservoir with Scout Dike in the distance.






Onwards on Broadstone Road then my usual turn to head behind the quarry and down the hill to home.






11.9 mile and 935t climbed in just under an hour.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Dec 2016)

A way more leisurely ride today... I was asked to go out and get some sausages, and looking at the weather outside I decided to take the Trek rather than the car. 
A little meander through Walsworth Meadow, a stop at the supermarket for the sausages, and then I stopped at CAMRA's Herts pub of the year. I'm still here: 













Three miles, so far.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2016)

DCLane said:


> For some daft reason my 12 year-old and myself decided to ride up Shibden Wall this morning with a couple of others from my club.
> Oh, and I ended up on the tarmac side for the last part (just for double embarrassment!):



Not a nice hill is it?



Buck said:


> The wind had died down and the sun was in the sky so I managed to get out for an hour. It was a bit bracing but I was all wrapped up and toasty!
> 
> The usual climb out of the village then up on to the tops. The roads were grotty - lots of mud and standing water to contend with but a nice ride none the less.
> 
> ...


Again, not the best of terrain
I've been up/around there a few times
Even taken part in a fell-race that uses some of the paths around there (starting at Thurlstone 'Showground' & running up High Bank Lane, to come out by the viewing platform, & round Royd Moor reservoir)



For my part, today
No ride allowed Saturday, Sunday, or yesterday 
(ParkRan on 24th & 25th, though!) 


Out late this morning, through Castleford 
Up 'Mary Pannal' hill, along the (Roman) 'Ridge Road', passing Ledston Luck http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3725102
Straight over at Peckfield Bar (where it meets the A63 Leeds-Selby road) 
Up towards HookMoor - where the 'GNR' (A1) entered Aberford, on the old road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3858349
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3070331 (I turned right)

Past Lotherton Hall, Lead Chapel & 'The Crooked Billet' pub 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3070331
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3164711



Over Towton Moor, site of the bloodiest battle in English history 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Towton




With a momentary pause, at the memorial cross, it was a short swoop down into Tadcaster 
I was heading there, to see how rebuilding work was progressing with the bridge 
Lots of you should remember the TV footage of it collapsing on Boxing Day 2015
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5063166 (during work)

Today...





They've got to get it sorted for the end of April, as a stage of the Tour de Yorkshire is due to start on it!!! 

Back was the same route, with a teasing wind that had sprung up 
Plus, some of the puddles near the Crooked Billet were frozen over, even at almost 13:00!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2016)

After yesterdays windfest today it was lovely and calm. The plan originally was to get up early and do a 50 miler to the CC forum ride at Market Bosworth. After looking at the forecast that plan changed to get up early do 25-30 miles on the ice bike and go home and jump on the road bike to head straight to the forum ride.

Alarm went off and I looked out the window thought sod that and got back into bed, reset the alarm and went back to sleep 

Eventually out of the door just before 9am for the direct route to Market Bosworth. I get to the meet early but @Lilliburlero is already there, so we wait for ages and ages (okay a couple of minutes) for the ride leader @13 rider to turn up. Just the three of us today so we are away early. @13 rider led us on a 27 mile ride through the country lanes. Cracking cafe stop (need to look at the route to see where it was so I can go again) and great company as usual. We got chatty with a couple of dears at the cafe stop, I reckon they fancied @Lilliburlero since out the three of us he had the film star looks. (Thinking about it @13 rider could get a lead part in a Mary Shelley adaptation )

We parted ways with @Lilliburlero back at Market BOSWORTH and set off back towards Leicester. @13 rider noted he would be 5 miles or so short of a metric hundred, so I persuaded him to go a bit further. We parted ways in Cropstone and I headed through the parks and cycle paths back south through Leicester - this killed my average speed but to be honest I was knackered and happy to low down.

I'd initially set out wanting to do 75 miles and finished on 81 miles. Looking at Strava @13 rider did the least amount of miles out the three of us 


Only teasing you @13 rider was a great ride as usual, hurry up and arrange the next one - January 1st or 2nd 100 miler would be nice 


https://www.strava.com/activities/812830497


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2016)

We parted ways with @Lilliburlero back at Market Harborough 
Even my rides don't go that far off route try Market Bosworth


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> After yesterdays windfest today it was lovely and calm. The plan originally was to get up early and do a 50 miler to the CC forum ride at Market Bosworth. After looking at the forecast that plan changed to get up early do 25-30 miles on the ice bike and go home and jump on the road bike to head straight to the forum ride.
> 
> Alarm went off and I looked out the window thought sod that and got back into bed, reset the alarm and went back to sleep
> 
> ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Dec 2016)

The plan today was for a walk in the Stretton Hills with @gavgav. Unfortunately he has gone down with the dreaded lurgy so didn't feel up to it.

As an alternative, Doug and I went out for what I believe is his first bike ride since September. Just a local loop - over Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford then back through Condover and over Lyth Hill again. The wind has eased but the winter chill is back so we were out after lunch when the frost had all melted.

As with his last couple of rides, Doug rushed at it to start with and I knew that he'd struggle later if he kept that up so I persuaded him to relax the pace a bit which he did and we settled down for an easy ride with a bit of chatting on the way round.

Not much to report really other than the roads were relatively busy (and the car park on Lyth Hill was packed full) and the drivers were a little more impatient than usual. I was glad to only be on the A49 for a very short distance. There were a few other cyclists out although not as many as yesterday.

Towards the end of the ride Doug was feeling the effects of not having ridden much this year and I was feeling the cold due to going slower than I'm used to so we were both glad to get back and have a hot chocolate.

18.9 miles this trip at 10.3mph average. Doug's Strava threw a wobbly and reckons our average was more than 18mph.




Near Great Ryton.





The view to the hills from the same spot.





Another drink stop just after Longnor.





Crossing Lyth Hill the second time and looking back at the mist forming in the valley


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2016)

So today was my post Xmas CC ride . Out the door just after 0900 heading for the meeting point at 1000 a nice relaxed 45 min ride over the hills of Markfield . Was amazed when I got to the meeting point both @Lilliburlero and even more surprising @Supersuperleeds who for once had took the direct route !! were both there. So after a quick discussion about the route they agreed with me ( like they had a choice) .So out to Far Cotton me bravely leading doing the ice locating on the quiet lane . Made it through in one piece and onto some more used roads so ice not an issue now . Due to excellent planning we got to Orton on the Hill with any climbing  Then though Warton and then we retraced the last forum ride but in reverse .It's surprising how different it looks approaching Junctions the wrong way . Made a wrong turning in Dadlington but covered it up well no-one noticed  Found the cafe a new one for me beside the canal and it was busy car park full . Me and @Lilliburlero had a bit of a wait for our bacon bap but is was worth the wait . Another car to add to the revisit list .Back to Market Bosworth were @Lilliburlero went his seperate way plotting a route for a metric century by extending his route home . Me and @Supersuperleeds headed back to Anstey on the least hilly route . To be quite honest about 5 miles from home I was beginning to feel the effort at which point I worked out I be short of a metric century but I wasn't overly bothered as I'd only planned for over 50 miles . Reached my home village with 57 miles in the bag and with @Supersuperleeds persuasion ( nagging ). I turned away from home and continued to Cropston were I finally left @Supersuperleeds to head home and I retraced a route back to Anstey . The last climb before home was hard work but made it 63.4 miles in the bag . Really enjoyable ride in good company if a bit  out there . @Supersuperleeds was right I would have been annoyed to get home with 59 miles so thanks for the encouragement  I think


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The plan today was for a walk in the Stretton Hills with @gavgav. Unfortunately he has gone down with the dreaded lurgy so didn't feel up to it.
> 
> As an alternative, Doug and I went out for what I believe is his first bike ride since September. Just a local loop - over Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford then back through Condover and over Lyth Hill again. The wind has eased but the winter chill is back so we were out after lunch when the frost had all melted.
> 
> ...


Glad you got out. I'm fed up with always being ill when I'm on holiday from work.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Dec 2016)

gavgav said:


> Glad you got out. I'm fed up with always being ill when I'm on holiday from work.


I'm not surprised. That's several times in a row. We'll get another walk or ride in at some point to make up for it.


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

gavgav said:


> Glad you got out. I'm fed up with always being ill when I'm on holiday from work.



I'm also fed up with being ill whilst not in work. By the time I'm well enough to go for a bike ride, I won't be fit enough to keep up on any group rides.


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> I'm also fed up with being ill whilst not in work. By the time I'm well enough to go for a bike ride, I won't be fit enough to keep up on any group rides.


 Get well soon.


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2016)

1977 Carlton by braveheart1979, on Flickr




1977 Carlton by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Oakfield Park by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Raphoe Castle (Bishop Leslie&#x27;s Palace) by braveheart1979, on Flickr




1977 Carlton by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Spa Cycles Saddle by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Beltany Stone Circle by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Beltany Stone Circle by braveheart1979, on Flickr




1977 Carlton &amp; Beltany Stone Circle by braveheart1979, on Flickr




1977 Carlton by braveheart1979, on Flickr

That stone circle is on the top of a very steep hill. The last time I went up there was a few years ago with 42/24 bottom gear on my 80s Peugeot and it absolutely killed me. Today with just one 67" gear, it was perfectly manageable. I must have got fitter over the years.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> With a momentary pause, at the memorial cross, it was a short swoop down into Tadcaster
> I was heading there, to see how rebuilding work was progressing with the bridge
> Lots of you should remember the TV footage of it collapsing on Boxing Day 2015
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5063166 (during work)
> ...




Repairs have been running behind schedule, due to higher than expected water levels (given the forecasts)
For some unknown (or unadmitted!!) reason, there was no inter-action between North Yorkshire County Council, & Network Rail, who had erected a partial Coffer-Dam 3 miles down the Wharfe, at Ulleskelfe, to work on their own bridge
Words fail..........................


http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news...-date-for-tadcaster-bridge-put-back-1-8218163


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

gavgav said:


> Get well soon.


You too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2016)

Having plans for this afternoon I took the chance to get out for a shortish ride this morning - into Shrewsbury and through The Quarry then Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Boreton, Condover and over Lyth Hill.

It was frosty first thing and there were also patches of mist and fog about so generally feeling pretty chilly so I wrapped up warm and as a precaution swapped wheels for the set with Marathon Winters on.

Reaching The Quarry there was low lying mist around which gave a nice atmospheric look all along the riverside section of the ride. The path to Uffington was clean as all the mud was frozen and the lane to Upton Magna was quiet (I passed one car).

These are roads I use a lot for commuting so at Atcham I varied the route home by taking the road to Cross Houses then the lane to Boreton which I haven't ridden for quite a while. The spiked tyres earned their keep along this section which had a few patches of ice on it.

Lyth Hill was hidden in fog as I approached it yet the top of the climb was clear. I wondered if I'd climb above the fog layer but sadly it was only a clear patch so no views to be seen.

21.2 miles for this trip at 12 mph average which brings my total for the year so far to exactly 6000 miles. All being well I plan to get out another couple of times before the year end.

Sitting here writing this the fog has rolled in again. Glad I was back before that.






The River Severn and The Quarry from Porthill Bridge.





Looking across The Quarry to St. Chad's





Kingsland Bridge in the mist.





A bit further along the river now with the railway station bridge in the background and the new development on the old Gay Meadow to the right.





Out into the frosty countryside and looking at Cronkhill House near Atcham.


----------



## dim (28 Dec 2016)

1st ride since the 24th .... rode 100km on the 24th, and woke up on Christmas morning with Bronchitis .... still coughing and wheezing with a snot nose but had to go to work today (short ride... 10km)

I was really looking forward to trying to complete the Rapha 500 challenge, but I will have to try again next year .... I'm also still 142km short of getting the December distance challenge badge on Strava .... I'm not sure if I will get that either


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2016)

Got up to a very frosty morning, but I needed to get some more miles on the board for this damn Rapha 500 so out with the ice bike. The plan was to do 50 miles but as always I do a bit more, 66 miles in total and now only another 83 to finish the challenge.

Saw a few people out on road bikes, bloody nutters, the main roads were okay but any side roads were not and some of the country lanes I went down would not have been rideable without the spikes. Glorious sunshine all the way around and hardly any wind, the forecast said it wouldn't get above three degrees but I was warm all the way around the ride. Even stopped in Watermead Park for a drink and a bit of food.

Very short ride planned early tomorrow morning as I've got family coming down and then back to work on Friday, which fingers crossed the commuting will see me very close to the finish line for the Rapha 500.

https://www.strava.com/activities/813740639


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2016)

A rare group ride with my Dad's mob of retired age+ 'West Thames Wheelers 2'. 7 of us today, and since I'd done 6 miles to warm up before the meeting place, I led the way out of Staines, then towpath to Runneymede before heading up Egham Hill before angling off and into the Bishopsgate entrance to Windsor Great Park. The park looked fab in the mist, and I led the group on a slightly different route round to the Post Office for coffee. On arrival it was found shut, so off back to Savill Gardens which was very busy, but the café was quiet enough. After warming up it was back via Englefield Green and home. 20.5 miles, very enjoyable with a great group of people.
A quick pedal up the high street after lunch for new trainers, the traffic was terrible, huge queues to the carparks, people I passed in the line were still waiting after I'd done my shopping and was on the way home..
Might get one more ride in before the New Year


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Dec 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/814052286

110 miles up to Worthing and back today.

Weather was nice too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Dec 2016)

Okay. more of a commute, than a ride out

But.... tonights ride home from work @ 22:30, was a bit interesting, with the extremely patchy fog
As I exited the building, it was maybe 20 yards visibility on the Ambulance apron, but by the top of the grounds, up to about 70 yards

On the way along Ferry Lane, by the river (Calder) & the canal (Aire & Calder Navigation), it was again back to about 10yards, & the moisture was freezing on my beard!


----------



## DRM (29 Dec 2016)

Bit fed up as I am now on man flu No 3 since the end of November, snotty nose, cough & sore skin !  I'm going stir crazy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Dec 2016)

DRM said:


> Bit fed up as I am now on man flu No 3 since the end of November, snotty nose, cough & sore skin !  I'm going stir crazy.


#5


----------



## DRM (29 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> #5


Agggh no I don't think I could take two more rounds of it, hopefully this current cold snap will go some way to killing off these viruses.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Dec 2016)

Up and out of the door for 6:30. Blimey it was cold and very frosty. Ice bike again and another 35 miles knocked off the Rapha challenge, less than 50 miles to go now.

Ice tyres may be hard work and slow, but in this weather there is no way I would go out on the road bike.

Time for some cooking as my sister is due in an hour. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/814516072


----------



## Spartak (29 Dec 2016)

Rode the Boxing Day 10m TT organised by Severn Road Club. 

A nice bright morning & fairly light winds meant good conditions for this annual friendly event which runs from Iron Acton to Cromhall & back. 






It was my first TT for over a year & crikey was I struggling with lack of practise & over indulgence on the previous day. 

The undulating UC102 course is always a challenge I rode it in 28:57 finishing 15th out of 23. 

The winners time was 24:53 !


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2016)

I'd had a piece of paper sat in my wallet for over a week, a cyclescheme voucher! First port of call today was to Grafham Water to go and spend my voucher. I bought a Scott hardtail MTB. 

I got home, had some food, put some pedals on it, got changed and went out like a shot. In hindsight some chamois cream may have been good too, but never mind! Haste is great.

Out of the village, past the pub and on to the bridleway. Within seconds my nice, shiny bike was sh1t high, some bits of the track still frozen, some squidgy. There were some interesting slidey, sideways moments in the deeper mud and some craziness in deep, frozen ruts. Out the other side and I took a pic of the bike next to a phone box for the photo comp.

Down into Caldecote, along the road to Bourn and then hopping off to take the track to the Red House. More crunchy fun. I saw some pheasants and Bullfinches down here. Before crossing the A1198 I took a pic of my new toy






Over the road, breaking thick ice in deep (deeper than I thought) puddles.
Along the back of Hayley Wood, before losing the signs for the bridleway. I ended up going through the maggot farm again... oops!

I went round the back of Longstowe then up through Bourn village, taking the turn at The Drift for more slippery fun back to Caldecote.






I then took the bridleway back to Hardwick, this time being chased by a little white rat dog. It gave up in the end.

Back home, just over 20 miles. Hose out, bike washed, screwdriver found to remove those orange things from the wheels. A good ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/814743805


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2016)

Was planning a ride this morning but got up to a white over proper frost so plans delayed . Generally Pottered about but mojo was waining finally forced myself after lunch .Decided to be out for an hour . Just stuck to mainly commuting route out to stay on the busy roads . Out to Quorn and headed home via Woodhouse and onto the quieter lanes which were approached with care as some of the road was still in the shade and still frosty. Through Swithland round the back of Bradgate took a look at Warren hill and thought nah another day so straight on to the crossroads and left and then right at Old John and down into Newtown Linford the park was crazy busy so cars parked everywhere . Home with 19.7 miles in the bag a chilly ride in glorious winter sun loads of riders out today


----------



## Gareth C (29 Dec 2016)

Having the festive season fully booked as holiday, and a fat bike to ride, I figured it was time for one more trip this year to High Cup Nick - just a there-and-back given the short days.






The cold snap, and a brisk cold westerly conspired to make it a little more challenging. The peat bogs were frozen-over (good), but the paths were also liberally coated with large ice patches (less good). All the way out I was battling the wind.






Once at High Cup, the wind was so cold there was just time for a photo, a small cake from the rucksack, and then time to head back to the car (this time wind-assisted).

I had passed earlier, and then met for a chat on the way back, a group of three guys hiking out to High Cup. They were full of expectation, having seen the walk on a Julia Bradbury programme a week ago. My first visit here was in 1987, and it is still spectacular. I hope they enjoyed it too!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2016)

Another little trip out this afternoon. Following thick, freezing fog overnight that cleared in the early hours, everywhere had a liberal covering of hoar frost this morning. Despite waiting 'til after lunch to see if it would clear there was still plenty where the sun hadn't got to it and the thermometer by the back door was still hovering around zero but I went for it regardless.

The route today was over Lyth Hill, then Condover, Ryton, Longnor and up a lane I haven't been on for ages round the back of The Lawley to Chatwall then following the ridge past Broome to Church Preen, descending to Kenley and Acton Burnell before heading home through Pitchford, Condover and back over Lyth Hill.

The ice tyres were still on from yesterday and although the roads were mostly clear gave some nice reassurance on the white bits. After Condover I caught and overtook another rider on a road bike. He was headed to Church Stretton and back but clearly taking it easy because of the frosty conditions.

After Longnor it was onto the lesser travelled lanes. I'd intended to ride this way with Doug back in the summer but that didn't work out which was a pity. The lane round the back of The Lawley and through the hamlet of the same name has a couple of surprisingly challenging climbs and your reward is getting to see two small hidden valleys.

The third climb finishes at Chatwall Hall where I turned left and enjoyed the view and a nice descent. Being higher up there was more frost along these lanes as they undulate their way to Church Preen.

Not much to report for the rest of the trip home other than I enjoyed the ride, particlarly as I wasn't pressing on to get anywhere for a set time like many of my rides seem to be lately.

25.6 miles at a leisurely 11.4 mph average (it was a bit hilly).





Blackhurst Farm in the shadow of The Lawley.





The only car I saw on this section came past while I was trying to wind my way up the steepest climb. Thought I might as well grab a photo as I was stopped anyway.





Looking down the second of the two valleys from Chatwall.





The view from the ridge near Broome.





There was still quite a bit of frost about in places.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2016)

Forgive me bicyclists it has been more than three months since my last confession.

Three months since my last bike ride, I really don't know where the time has gone. The Fragrant MrsP and I went for a gentle ride out to Abingdon to go to the J Arthur, then to the Jewellers to change a bit of Tom I bought for the Mrs then a cup of Rosey in Costa. Then a cycle back via Didcot and Sainsbury's to get some Acker and Water Biscuits.

Nice bright currant ☀️ all afternoon but it was taters, 0 degrees.

Too cold to keep getting out the dog for photos but did take this one of the cooling towers after I stopped for a Jimmy.






The route.





23.64 miles today, it was nice too, lovely to be on the bike again, oh and I was wearing my new cycling shoes.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Forgive me bicyclists it has been more than three months since my last confession.
> 
> Three months since my last bike ride, I really don't know where the time has gone. The Fragrant MrsP and I went for a gentle ride out to Abingdon to go to the J Arthur, then to the Jewellers to change a bit of Tom I bought for the Mrs then a cup of Rosey in Costa. Then a cycle back via Didcot and Sainsbury's to get some Acker and Water Biscuits.
> 
> ...


Welcome back


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2016)

Still something of a beginner compared to the folks on here - only took up cycling in August after a 16 year hiatus - so still taking baby steps distance-wise.

Did a lovely ride on the Wiggins this afternoon, down Black Bank to Littleport, then turned onto the A1101 (Bate's Drove) and rode to where the B1411 meets the Wash Road. Turned left onto the B1411 and rode alongside the Hundred Foot and from thence along Straight Furlong to Pymoor. Another left turn took me past the recreation ground down Pymoor Lane, O Furlong Drove and onto Main Drove. From there it was a short fizz home. I think it works out around 14 miles and managed it in an hour and 20 minutes.

Left at half 3, really pleasant out, lovely and clear, saw the sun set. Also spotted four barn owls, including one making a kill on the levee alongside the Hundred Foot. The temperature really took a tumble once the sun had gone down, and the last 6 miles from the Wash Road junction were perishing cold despite the fact I was well wrapped up - I need warmer gloves for sure.  It looked like the puddles hadn't actually defrosted during the day, and this side of Pymoor the roads were all frozen. Some of the drains were also iced over. Hardly any traffic though and only saw three cyclists - two turning out of Black Bank heading towards Downham, and one chap on a road bike at the Littleport end of Black Bank.

Humorous / weird factual moment cycling down O Furlong - I startled a rat, and it ran ahead of me in the beam from my lights for about 50 metres or so until it got tired and then dived into the bushes. Who knew rats could run at 10-ish mph?


----------



## Jon George (29 Dec 2016)

I'm basically too knackered to report in detail ...
A fifty mile round trip to Colchester to see a good mate. I did it on ice-tyres and it seemed far, faaaaaaaar, harder. Still, saw some interesting scenery.






And a view at Dedham - Constable Country.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Dec 2016)

Out early today on my new toy. I won't say much, but I got to Wimpole as it started to get interesting...
































Just about 19 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/815497976


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Out early today on my new toy. I won't say much, but I got to Wimpole as it started to get interesting...
> 
> View attachment 155672
> 
> ...


Nice photos.


----------



## bruce1530 (30 Dec 2016)

From home, headed north along the coast road (A78) to Seamill. Turned and came back the same way, using the cycle path this time. 

Just 10 miles, and dead flat. 
And slow - average speed just over 10mph.

However, it was the first time back on the bike since my close encounter of the icy kind 5 weeks ago, which resulted in a 2 night hospital stay and 3 weeks on crutches.

Seems to be mostly OK. My fitness level is way down on where I was a month ago, and I felt a bit of pain in my inner thigh muscles - on the opposite side from the injury. The injured leg seems fine. 

Bike also seems to have survived, although some of the chain links were initially a bit sticky, and the gears don’t seem as slick as they were. Checking that out is this afternoon’s job.


It was also the first outing for my Christmas present - a Garmin 810.

Later today, I’m heading back to the hospital to drop in a belated Christmas gift for the nurses - they were absolute stars!


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2016)

I'm just back from one of my most enjoyable rides this year. It was something of a relevation.

Yesterday I replaced the 28mm Marathon pluses with 30mm Schwalbe Winter ice spikes on my Dawes (pics here). The instructions say to break them in on dry roads for 40km without hard braking. Well, the roads were sort of damp, but I've never been one to let mere instructions put me off and I wanted to see what they were like.

So, off I went and did 50km round some local lanes. I'm still getting over a bad cold so wasn't in the mood for any great effort and the bike and its new tyres were insistent that progress was going to be stately. I was fine with that.

Now, what follows may be pretentious rot but anyway ... The bike just loves its 30mm tyres. It's amazing what a difference 2mm of rubber and a couple of bars less pressure make. Previously, with the M+s the bike was like a heavier, stodgy, less fun version of my main bike (which has 25mm Durano+ tyres). But with these tyres its whole _personality_ changed. It's hard to describe - it was just so nice to ride (even if it was making a lot of noise with the spikes buzzing). So laid back. I had pondered what route to take, and I kept the distance down to 50k as I didn't know what to expect, but I could have ridden like that all day and longer. The lanes were eerie and misty, with a bit of blue sky and sun poking through when I got to the ridge of the North Downs. It was just perfect. And slow too, but hey, who cares.












Botley Hill



__ Dogtrousers
__ 30 Dec 2016





So: Plan for 2017. New, wider wheels for the Dawes (the current ones are really unsuitable for these big tyres) and some 30mm slicks. I'll be starting a new thread for advice on rims and stuff.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Nice photos.



+1

Hope you've had time to get them reflectors off Dave 123


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Dec 2016)

Minus 5 Celsius last night and fog and mist this morning. I met Margaret P-R on Hook Bank. We decided to stick to the gritted road out over the common. By Camer's Green the roads didn't look too bad at all so we ventured away from the gritter's route. Even the lane downhill to Pauntley was OK. Now that bit does freeze quite badly at times. Looks like the dry weather which preceded the freeze has kept the roads safe. Heading for Highleadon we decided a stop at The Trioscape for coffee would allow Margaret's feet to warm up.

We had been in and out of the mists on the way south but the Hams were clear. Now that was a lovely ride under blue skies. On through the school was good but as we got closer to Upton the mists closed in again. We said our byes at Tunnel Hill and I took my standard run back. I eventually rose above the mists over the last couple of miles. Coffee and cake went down well when I got in. 46 smiles which I really needed for sanity's sake.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2016)

Foggy and icy on the ride into work this morning, hardly anyone about, just shy of 34 miles done

Fog and ice all gone by the time I left to head home, was a tad warmer than this morning, just shy of 16 miles done. Another puncture on the ice bike, going to change them tomorrow for a new set.

49ish miles in total and the Rapha 500 swimming badge done.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Dec 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/815891599

33 miles in some horrendous fog today.

That was scary.


----------



## greekonabike (30 Dec 2016)

Got up, filled up on coffee, looked out of the window and was delighted to see it was foggy but not frosty. Donned some thermals, popped in to see my mum for a cuppa and then down the town to pootle around. Realised I hadn't had breakfast so made a beeline for the bakery to find it closed. Ended up with a couple of Mr Tom bars and a Yorkie. Popped into halfords on the way back to get a bottle cage then went home. 6 mileish round trip. 

GOAB


----------



## Triple3 (31 Dec 2016)

Up at 7:30 and fueled up on coffee and porridge. Set off for first ride with new garmin 820 explore. It took a while to create 3 routes so next time I will let it create whilst I get ready.
A few wrong turns and It was trying to re calculate whilst I doubled back and confused it more but other than that its a brilliant bit of kit. A 22 mile route of mixed surface on the single speed. Out from home and picked up the canal tow path, followed it to Lancaster before heading towards the kellets and down to Capernwray. It then sent me back on the canal but no path this time so a leg busting 4 mile on boggy grass & mud. Wont be taking the fratello on that route !!! Twists and turns to Carnforth and home
Really enjoyed the ride today, warm 9 degrees


----------



## User19783 (31 Dec 2016)

Earlier this year I tried to sell my On-One bike, but I had no interest, didn't try eBay.
Certainly wasn't going to give it away.

I've fitted a pair of Schmalbe marathon Winter, this week, so I needed to go out and bed the tires in, today I went for a jolly around Oxford.

, so glad I didn't sell the bike, great ride and the tires were okay,.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2016)

The first ride of the day was with the boy, he elected that we use road bikes. Although it was a dirty day I took my Cube.
Between Hilton and Graveley we had a nice old head wind to contend with, this didn't fill his lordship with mirth!
Just before the turn to either the Gransdens or Waresley I offered him a tea stop, but he refused, so through the Gransdens we went.
We saw a few buzzards, kestrels, two pairs of Bullfinches, red wings and fieldfare.







https://www.strava.com/activities/816625669

At home I had a bite to eat, then jumped on my mountain bike to check out the off road route for a commute. It ends up in Coton. I've been through a billion times, but not through the bit by the church, very nice too!







https://www.strava.com/activities/816775709

Happy new year one and all!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2016)

Fully lycraed up at 1030 pushing the bike out the door a get phone call from opticians and my glasses repair was ready to pick up and there only open till 1200 .So back in quick change opticians and back in the car. Back just before lunch so waited to be fuelled bacon and finally out at 12.30 . Headed out on my favourite route out to St Bernards Abbey round the back of Shepshed added part of my Thornton loop to push the milage over 50 km . Back home 35.7 miles in the bag in full overcast conditions taking milage for the year to 5713 miles  target was 5000


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Dec 2016)

2016's Last Gasp

7 of us today including Mrs 26. Rich B headed home from Upton as he had overdone the celebrations last night. So it was Sara P, Margaret P-R, John G and Steve E with family 26 who took to the ride round by Strensham for Eckington and the cafe in Pershore. Margaret only had a pass signed for two hours so she headed back home whilst the rest of us chatted whilst drinking coffee and eating cake.

The route back was fairly standard. Mrs 26 decided to take her time and when John turned away for Wadborough and his home we were down to three. Kinnersley Bank seemed to be a bit of a hurdle for Steve. It can be a bit of a test sometimes. We were soon over the bridge at Upton and heading home. Despite being distanced on the last hill before the common Steve put in a big final effort to reach our parting spot first. Something for everyone  38 smiles for me and Mrs 26.

That's it now for 2016. Got to reset the accumulator to zero and start counting smiles all over again. Have a great New Year everyone. Keep those smiles coming.


----------



## Jon George (31 Dec 2016)

A short commute to w*rk, and one into town to get my broken iphone screen repaired. (Bumped into a couple of friends in the pub while I was waiting - I was a little late going back to pick up the phone. )
But the big news - for me - is that I have been out on a bike ride every day of 2016. 
Of course, whether this translates as an ambition for 2017 remains to be seen ...

Happy New Year to every 'Your Ride Today' contributors.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> A short commute to w*rk, and one into town to get my broken iphone screen repaired. (Bumped into a couple of friends in the pub while I was waiting - I was a little late going back to pick up the phone. )
> But the big news - for me - is that I have been out on a bike ride every day of 2016.
> Of course, whether this translates as an ambition for 2017 remains to be seen ...
> 
> Happy New Year to every 'Your Ride Today' contributors.


Everyday chapeau Sir


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Dec 2016)

https://www.strava.com/activities/816891266/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483197708

Last ride for 2016 today.

Down to Romsey and Kimbridge and back.

I took the bike with the Continental GP 4 seasons on it. Shock horror, I got a p*ncture . That'll teach me to change my mind on which bike / tyre combo to use at the last minute. Other than that, it was a good ride, once the pea soup fog lifted a bit.






That's a shade over 14000 miles for the year done.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Dec 2016)

Final ride of 2016 and last club ride of the year.

Bit damp and misty to start but brightened up on our way to St Ives;might even have seen some blue sky.

Nice stop at the River Tea rooms and a good turn out meant a full table;






And a rather large slice of coffee cake(not mine though!)







Despite some aches in the legs(not been using the roller as much as I should lately) a good roll back home to end up with 12,250kms for the year.


https://www.strava.com/activities/816887174


Bike got a bit dirty












Better now though











No New Years day ride by the looks of things as it's gonna heave it down here so it'll stay clean for one day at least


Happy New Year all and a healthy and safe 2017


----------



## dim (31 Dec 2016)

I had to work today, and cycled 25km there, then 25 km back (50km round trip) .... I've had bronchitis for the past week and have not done many miles, and today was the longest ride in a week

went well (still coughing and wheezing), but the wind and weather was good, gave it my best and I enjoyed the ride (most of it was on the Cambridge/St Ives busway cycle path)

going there, I saw a guy on one of these things that look like a ski, but which has loads of wheels like a roller blade (and which you propel yourself with ski handle thingys), he took a dive and his legs were twitching (he was laying in the bushes with his legs sticking out on the cycleway).... I was shocked

I pedalled like crazy, got there and he was moaning that his thumb was broken.... I offered help and water and he refused .... so I'm glad that he was ok (he did not look ok though)

on the way back.... I nearly crashed my bike as I spotted a £20 note on milton road .... slammed on brakes and the back of the bike lifted and I thought that I was going head over heels 

retrieved the £20 

good luck comes in 3's ....,.I've had my first so far


----------



## dim (31 Dec 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/816891266/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-GB&v=1483197708
> 
> Last ride for 2016 today.
> 
> ...



yikes ... I've just fitted another pair of 4 seasons on my bike .... what pressures were you running?


----------



## derrick (31 Dec 2016)

Nice little ride with the club this morning, someone else lead today, managed to get a bit lost. Not really lost but a bit off course, It felt strange not leading as i was not tacking any notice of where we were going, one of the girls got a puncture but that was soon sorted, the rest of the ride went well ,finally managed to find our way back to the pub for beers and coffee. A nice way to end the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/816750540


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Forgive me bicyclists it has been more than three months since my last confession.
> 
> Three months since my last bike ride, I really don't know where the time has gone. The Fragrant MrsP and I went for a gentle ride out to Abingdon to go to the J Arthur, then to the Jewellers to change a bit of Tom I bought for the Mrs then a cup of Rosey in Costa. Then a cycle back via Didcot and Sainsbury's to get some Acker and Water Biscuits.
> 
> ...


I thought those cooling towers had been demolished.. 
Welcome back


----------



## Racing roadkill (31 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> yikes ... I've just fitted another pair of 4 seasons on my bike .... what pressures were you running?


90-100 psi, and it was a piece of glass that caused the puncture anyway. I love the grip and feel of them, they roll brilliantly, but every single time I ride any of the bikes with them fitted, I get a puncture. Front wheel back wheel, makes no difference. Conversely, the Schwalbe Durano plus tyres are like riding through glue in comparison, the grip is not as good, but I've never had an intrusion puncture, in over 30000 miles with them. The Continentals are dead easy to get on and off relative to the Schwalbes, so ultimately, although it's a pain in the butt getting punctures, as long as it's not on one of my rides where I haven't got time to stop, it's no big deal.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2016)

After a stupid o'clock 02:00 finish from w*rk this morning, I was up at the crack of 09:30 to babysit No1 grandson for a few hours (I'd planned a fairly early ride, but was informed that if I'd made any plans for today, they'd be up in smoke! )

Not to be deterred, we hopped on the bus to the local library with a buggy and a backpack of bottles, books and nappies then walked the couple of miles home to stretch my legs in preparation for this afternoons ride.
I'd sorted my riding gear out and made sure I had the correct backpack on (no need for nappies on a ride yet!) and set off via Overstone and Holcot for half a circuit of Pitsford Reservoir. 






I called in at the Willow Cafe for some wedges, then headed into Brixworth and its 8th Century church.






Away from there, I dropped down onto the old railway track towards Kings Heath, where I txted a mate to see if he was in, for a coffee.. Happily, he was, so some proper caffeine was added to my bloodstream ready for the 10 or so miles back home. NB: If you want 'proper' coffee, have a mate from Brazil!! 
I left his house at dusk, but had fitted lights in case I was still out when the sun set. I also picked up a set of Exposure lights to sort out for him, which gave me masses of illumination for the ride home! 

I only had a mile or so of tarmac to ride in the dark before getting onto the riverside paths where the extra lights came in quite handy.






By the time I was home, it was fully dark.
The bottle opener hanging inside the shed door came in quite handy to pop the top off a bottle to celebrate my final ride of 2016 

31.5 miles in grey and dismal weather.. still, what the heck!

_Happy New Year folks, and happy pedalling for 2017 _

https://www.strava.com/activities/817020155


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2016)

Just a quick one this afternoon to finish off the year nicely. I went out and mostly did the Acton Burnell route I did with Doug a few days ago but changed it at the end to the shorter way home which is flatter and faster.

On the way out I got on fairly well in spite of a headwind but from Longnor the wind was assisting and I just flew back.

18.1 miles at 14.9 mph average which considering the route had a hill climb at the start and wasn't in particularly favourable conditions makes me very happy. I must try it again when the warmer weather comes round and see what I can do then.





The view from Ryton in some late afternoon sunshine.





Hardly a classic sunset but it's the last one of 2016 so worth sharing. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2016)

dim said:


> on the way back.... I nearly crashed my bike as I spotted a £20 note on milton road .... slammed on brakes and the back of the bike lifted and I thought that I was going head over heels
> 
> retrieved the £20



Oooooo, that was handy  The £20 I mean, not the brown trousers moment 

I probably won't get out tomorrow either. Don't particularly fancy a ducking... But I *will* have to get out as there were some reduced priced belgian buns in Tesco this evening with my name on them...


----------



## KEEF (1 Jan 2017)

Cold wet filthy recovering from pneumonia but I loved every minute


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2017)

After 3 weeks off the bike, I managed 11 miles to make it exactly 100 rides in 1016 and to take the milage over 3300. I was pleased that I came back without coughing and sneezing but I was very tired. I have a lot of work to do to get fit enough for group rides. 

Happy cycling in 2017 everyone!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought those cooling towers had been demolished..
> Welcome back



Ta.

There were six of them, three were blown up about three years ago, and last year they demolished another building after it partially collapsed killing three people. I expect the remaining three will come down in the next year or so.

When I'm on a ride I often photograph the towers so that when they do come down I'll revisit and take pictures in the same location.

Google earth still shows the six towers. The three in my photo are at the top.






The building that collapsed is the dark grey one to the right.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2017)

Was contemplating a ride is morning and hoping weather forecast was wrong . Unfortunately the forecast was correct was long ride was put off . Had an errand to do so out with the hybrid and quick trip to sisters and back a grand total of 1.1 miles done in the rain .So only 5711.9 miles to go to beat 2016 total


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2017)

With the waterproofs donned, I managed to get out for my traditional New Years Day ride. I'd have been disappointed if I'd been settee bound _all_ day!
Mrs Pete seemed to think I was mad to go out in the pouring rain, but I patiently explained that it would be the best way to clear the muck out of the tread on the Rocket Rons from yesterdays ride. 






Not planning to be out for long, I headed over Overstone golf club then to Overtone village via Church Farm and then around Moulton and back home.






The junction onto the A43 was a bit flooded, but not too busy.

Back home on 10 very moist miles, but the waterproofs did their job, and the bike was nice and clean and just needed drying and wiping over with a GT-85y cloth..

https://www.strava.com/activities/817678751

Happy New Year folks.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2017)

After completing the metric half challenge last year, I've decided to have a go at the metric 100 this year. Good start to my year today, 63.3 miles (101.9km) completed in damp and dreary weather. All clothes covered in mud, in hindsight the wet bike would have been better. Sorry no pics but my phone won't work with my gloves on, and if you've ever tried to get into a wet wetsuit you'll understand why I don't take them off....


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

I popped down to the nearest shop/garage on my hybrid in the filthy bloody rain for a pint of milk and the blasty blumen sodding place was closed. 4.2 soaking miles. GRRRRR.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2017)

One can barely get off the sofa let alone put any Ks in....ouch my head!


----------



## greekonabike (1 Jan 2017)

Got up after a terrible nights sleep at the parents. Didn't drink last night so I was expecting to wake up feeling fresh and alert. Unfortunately I felt terrible. Waited a few hours before cycling home. The minute I got on the bike I felt really rough, then it started raining. The journey (which normally takes 15 minutes) took 45 minutes as I had to keep stopping. Total of about 2 miles, covered incredibly slowly.

GOAB


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

greekonabike said:


> Got up after a terrible nights sleep at the parents. Didn't drink last night so I was expecting to wake up feeling fresh and alert. Unfortunately I felt terrible. Waited a few hours before cycling home. The minute I got on the bike I felt really rough, then it started raining. The journey (which normally takes 15 minutes) took 45 minutes as I had to keep stopping. Total of about 2 miles, covered incredibly slowly.
> 
> GOAB


It goes like that sometimes.


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2017)

Up and running in the Metric Century a Month Challenge, but got home feeling like a block of ice. It turns out my overshoes and my gloves are not waterproof..... Not a good thing on a day when the BBC (correctly) predicted "heavy rain" all day. Actually it did ease off a bit every now and again, but it was incessant, and even turned to snow momentarily while I was up the Malvern Hills. Prepare for some very wet looking scenes:
(1) The scenery turning Malverny in the rain:




(2) A very wet Upton on Severn (by which time I was regularly wringing the water out of my gloves every 5 minutes):




(3) A bit of shelter in the park in Great Malvern:




(4) Sorry this does not convey just how cold and wet I was already feeling at the half way point:




(5) After climbing up to West Malvern, I'd had ideas of filling my water bottle with Malvern spa water. No such luck .... inside there was a notice about a recent bacteriology test that had been failed, and all water had to be boiled before use. (Stopped for a coffee at British Camp instead):




(6) Getting back down the Malverns towards Welland was interesting to say the least. Wet rims do not make for good stopping power (or in my case any stopping power whatsoever). When It started to snow I got the hell out of there fast. Changed my route entirely and ditched Ledbury, opting for the flatter and faster route through Upton again and then down the A38 to Tewkesbury:




You will notice it was still chucking it down. I was freezing by that point By the time I hit Gloucester I just wanted it all to be over ... but the local police had other ideas and stopped me riding up Kingsholm Road because of the rugby crowds, causing a half mile diversion that I would normally hardly notice, but which felt like the last straw today. Got home just over 6 hours after setting off, frozen like a block of ice and dripping wet. After a long, hot bath and a plate of bangers and mash, I'm now pleased I did it. 63.77 miles done (102.6km), so that's me up and running. When I set off this morning I thought I was being smart, avoiding the onset of winter, but seriously folks .... I don't recommend 100km rides in cold wet weather unless you know you can trust all of your kit. Keep warm, guys.
Cheers (and Happy New Year), Donger.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2017)

Credit to you @Donger doing 100km today in that weather  I managed 1.1 miles


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Credit to you @Donger doing 100km today in that weather  I managed 1.1 miles


I assure you it was more a case of sheer stupidity.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jan 2017)

Snow on the Malverns @Donger? I didn't see any but then I couldn't see them at all. Brave man for sure.


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Snow on the Malverns @Donger? I didn't see any but then I couldn't see them at all. Brave man for sure.


Thankfully it didn't settle. It was hard enough stopping on the way down to Welland anyway, with soaking wet rims. Nearly missed my right turn!


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2017)

Up early this morning, with the overnight rain forecast to have cleared through by 8am. It hadn't.
Nor had it moved on by 9am, or even 10am, despite me being fully lycra'd up and ready to go. Eventually at about 10:45 it stopped, so by 11 I was out of the door with an inkling to bag a metric half to get the year off to a good start after a frankly terrible cycling December, where I'd managed only one ride worthy of note and had spent most of the month being ill.
One thing the weather forecasters hadn't got wrong was the wind, which slowed progress horrendously on the first couple of miles. My logic was to tackle the wind first and (hopefully) have it behind me for at least part of the homeward leg.
Up on local roads to Coal Road and then Red Hall lane out to the A58 and a slog along to Whin Moor Lane where I at last turned out of the wind. I was huffing and puffing like a train at this point and struggling to maintain a double digit average speed, so was glad of the brief shelter of the hedges. Not so glad though that the lane was blocked with road closed signs diverting me down Hobberly Lane instead of the usual route into Shadwell, robbing me of a mile on the usual loop.
Anyhow into Shadwell and down the hill, taking it steady in the wet conditions, before the brief climb back up to the A58 where it became obvious that any fitness I'd built up over the last year had gone during my time off the bike as I ended up using the granny ring for the last bit of the climb 
Across the A58 and struggling quite a bit now as I headed towards Thorner on Carr Lane. Fortunately after the first rise there is a good bit of gentle downhill allowing me to recover a bit before the twisty climb and welcome descent into the village.
Having got myself (slightly) sorted I decided to press on and head up onto Milner Lane and along the ridge out towards Rigton Green. Struggled again with the climb onto the ridge and then most of the ride along there was into the wind again. As I reached the Thorner lane junction I'd already decided I wouldn't be doing a 50km ride today, but decided to add a loop around Rigton Green / Bramham Lane and then head for home.
The roads were filthy, but largely deserted and the wind was across me for most of this, which was a welcome respite. Climbed back up onto Thorner Lane and round onto Milner Lane, where despite the hard work on the way out I didn't feel to be getting much benefit from the wind behind me on the way back...*EDIT* - just checked and I was actually over 4mph quicker on the return two miles over this section, so there was a benefit after all even if I didn't notice it!
Retraced my route into Thorner, where I stopped briefly for a drink, photos and to message Mrs ND to let her know I was turning back early.










I was dreading the climb up Van Zyl Hill (aka Sandhills), but it was going to have to be tackled one way or another.
Fortunately I did get a boost from the wind up the hill so the hill wasn't the nightmare I'd thought it might be - which is an achievement of sorts 
Along Skeltons Lane with a blowy cross wind and then Coal Road and local roads down to home, with a final loop around the block to round the mileage up.

*15.0 miles* (24.14km) in *1hr 16m* at a slow average of just *11.8mph*  with *845ft* climbed and an average temperature of 1.6°C 

Glad I got out there and got some miles in, but I'm really going to have to work on my fitness over the coming weeks to get back to where I was previously. The forecast looks a bit kinder tomorrow, so I'll see what that brings.
On a happier note, MapMyRide resets all the course times on the first day of the year, so I'm currently the fastest person everywhere I went today


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

Fair play to @Donger and the rest of you that did proper rides today, it was vile out there.


----------



## Renmurew (1 Jan 2017)

I signed up for the half century challenge today as a way of encouraging myself to get out and do some more longer rides and to give myself a new challenge for the year. So I wanted to get my year off to a good start today and get my first 50k cycle in the bag. It had been a lovely morning but as soon as I left the house it started raining but having built up to it there was no turning back. The first 16 miles or so was a struggle through the rain but I'm pleased to say things cleared up after that for a while. That is until the wind picked up and on the way I had a couple of moments of peddling into a fierce headwind and finding I was suddenly getting nowhere. Two miles from home and the rain started again so Im glad I stopped for a picture while it was actually sunny!

Despite the wind and rain its great start to the year and hopefully the first of many longer rides for the year.

*31.4* miles, *2.59.19*hrs and *1328*ft of climbing, a very wet jacket and two very cold feet!

Happy New Year all


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2017)

I had an altogether much easier time. I wanted to make sure swmbo started the year with a go on the bike before it seized solid in the shed. A recent house move means that I've only been doing a few commutes for the past couple of months. Today was the first chance we've had to go out and explore our surroundings. A few wrong turns later, we've found a nice wee circular route that encompasses almost all road types and brought us to some of the nicest scenery I've seen since I moved here. All in all, a slow 15 miler, but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## gavgav (1 Jan 2017)

Donger said:


> Up and running in the Metric Century a Month Challenge, but got home feeling like a block of ice. It turns out my overshoes and my gloves are not waterproof..... Not a good thing on a day when the BBC (correctly) predicted "heavy rain" all day. Actually it did ease off a bit every now and again, but it was incessant, and even turned to snow momentarily while I was up the Malvern Hills. Prepare for some very wet looking scenes:
> (1) The scenery turning Malverny in the rain:
> View attachment 155923
> 
> ...


I saw you in Gloucester!!

Down at my auntie and uncle's for New Year and we took a trip up to the docks and into the city centre. Walking back to the car, I remarked on a cyclist passing us in the rain being brave and I distinctly remember the hi-viz helmet cover which is showing in your picture.

Fair play to you.


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2017)

gavgav said:


> I saw you in Gloucester!!
> 
> Down at my auntie and uncle's for New Year and we took a trip up to the docks and into the city centre. Walking back to the car, I remarked on a cyclist passing us in the rain being brave and I distinctly remember the hi-viz helmet cover which is showing in your picture.
> 
> Fair play to you.


It's a small world. Next time you plan to come down here, message me and we can go for a ride. Actually, I've been thinking of coming up to Shropshire for a daytrip in the summer. Any chance of you and Phil giving me the Cook's Tour of the best bits?


----------



## Diggs (1 Jan 2017)

And we're off. Nothing too much to report but I'm quite chuffed after suffering manflu, that I managed to get out and do a lap of the reservoir.
















Nice for our zero emission vehicles to outnumber the cars today


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2017)

My ride, erm ... yesterday, new year's day.
The original plan was to join a local group for a wee social ride, but on waking up I had to deal with the cat being sick allover my newly changed bed 
Then I checked the bird bath, it was solid ice, so I went back to bed 
Mid morning the bath was still not defrosted, so I decided to head out myself on the ice bike, just to check out a route in town.
The ice bike turned out to be an overkill, there was no ice, but the sound the tyres make was useful to alert pedestrians on the shared paths!
It turned out to be a sunny day, still quite nippy if you stopped pedaling though, lots of other cyclists about too.
Did 20 miles, my furthest on the ice bike yet - normally I just commute the 5 miles on it - thinking "this is hard work": then I remembered @Rickshaw Phil doing 100 miles on his ice bike and told myself to woman up 
Took just the one picture, of a newly erected art installation in Glasgow Green, commemorating the 2014 Commonwealth Games.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2017)

Well after yesterday's metric century ride, this morning's commute at 0530hrs was tough, had to talk myself into keeping the pedals going Note to self, plan monthly challenge rides better


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2017)

Donger said:


> It's a small world. Next time you plan to come down here, message me and we can go for a ride. Actually, I've been thinking of coming up to Shropshire for a daytrip in the summer. Any chance of you and Phil giving me the Cook's Tour of the best bits?


I expect that can be arranged.


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2017)

Donger said:


> It's a small world. Next time you plan to come down here, message me and we can go for a ride. Actually, I've been thinking of coming up to Shropshire for a daytrip in the summer. Any chance of you and Phil giving me the Cook's Tour of the best bits?


It was a quick trip down without bikes this time, but I'm planning to head down there with the bikes at some stage in the year and will let you know so we can hopefully get a ride in. I am definitely up for a ride around Shropshire with you and I'm sure @Rickshaw Phil would be as well.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well after yesterday's metric century ride, this morning's commute at 0530hrs was tough, had to talk myself into keeping the pedals going Note to self, plan monthly challenge rides better


It's character building!


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2017)

Stonechat said:


> It's character building!


I think the commute home may well be


----------



## Jon George (2 Jan 2017)

I had a little pootle out in the rain yesterday (I really, _really_ need to get the mudguards out of the shed and put them back on Patsy #2 The CX) and was considering going for a 50km today - but this decision was made while I was lying in bed this morning, enjoying not having to be motivated. Instead, I got up late and went out on a standard 18 miler to Kirton and back. Lots of people out on their bikes and the sun was glorious. (The wind chill factor on the way back was not so pleasant.)
Still, a nice start to the year.


----------



## KEEF (2 Jan 2017)

Another short ride due to lack of lungs ❄️❄️ Freezing


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

Up early this morning to get a 50km ride in and start 2017 half century challenge . White over with frost when I got up . Hung around impatiently till 1030 . Out the doors roads ok . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington .A rider of a yellow trike passed in the other direction that's the second time I've seen him but both times travelling in the other direction so no chance to chat. .Into Sileby where I took my short cut through the estate . Turned left at a junction and the bike goes all twitchy manage to get it straight can see the road glistening so slowly rolling a stop and bang I'm on the deck sliding gracefully along the tarmac.Thankfully no damage to the bike my body cushioned the bike well and just a bang on the elbow for me  .Really struggled to stand up it was just sheet ice . Thanks to the car driver who came my rescue and nearly went for a comedy tumble !.So walked a hundred yards and back on the bike taking it steady now. Made out of Sileby and up to Paudy lane roads now we'll thawed as there in the sun .Left at the junction heading for Burton on the Wolds . Had thought about changing route and not going down narrow lane , but as the roads are ok stupidly stuck to my original plan . The first part of narrow lane was fine however the second downhill bit was in the shade and still white over managed to scrub most of my speed off but a couple of hundred yards where  but dare not brake  made it through upright somehow. Right stick to the main roads now .Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel .Got passed by a rider just before Rothley Station .Quick chat at the junction as he headed off I thought he looked just like @broady ( please tell me it wasn't you). Cropston and Anstey home with 32.6 miles in the bag so target met . Should have waited until this afternoon but I was too impatient for my own good lesson learned


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2017)

New Years' Day ride was seven miles, pretty much all alone, although I saw one fellow on a Salsa Fat Bike and rode along with a fellow on a Willier. Those were the only two others I saw, outside of about a half-dozen dozy pedestrians wandering along. Beautiful cool day, some sunshine and very warm(ish) for January.
40F 4C
Winds NE6
Relative humidity 51%
Barometer 30.08
Mostly cloudy


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2017)

I took my mountain bike out this morning. I rolled past the car, frozen to the drive, out onto the road, the ice sizzling under my tyres.

What I'd forgotten to factor in was that it had rained all day yesterday, and once I went off road it was soupy, poopy and gloopy. In more places than one I was struggling for some traction. At one point I nearly ended up in the bottom of a 4' deep ditch!

Out on to the road, down to Caldecote. I had my brakes on, just taking the speed down a touch. The road was shaded, and I didn't fancy a spill. In Kingston I took the Wimpole way, again it was 8" deep mud in parts.

Through the woods at the top of Wimpole and out through the field. I made a slight detour to the left to see the view rolling down into Cambridge.
The white thing in the picture is a telescope at the Mullard observatory.







I doubled back and made my way down the soaking hill to the drive at Wimpole. I tried to keep the speed down as I slithered and slipped, there were people around, I didn't need a public humiliation off today!

When I rode through here at 8am the other day it was perfect, today at 11am it was rammed with cars and people. I had thought about stopping for a brew, but couldn't face the crowds.

Out through the Arrington gate, along through the village, then on to Croydon.
From here you're left with a standing start on a 10% hill, unusual for Cambs. I had about 6 million gears to spare.

Another bridle way took me through some nice wooded areas and hedgerows until I ended up back at the A1198, or Ermine Street. A mile on here until jumping off at the Red House, back toward Bourn. It was a swamp through this bit, I must have travelled a fair old way laterally, literally! I just about held on.

I did the last 4 miles on the road as I'd had enough of slithering about.

The pressure washer came out once I was home!






https://www.strava.com/activities/818606830


----------



## Osprey (2 Jan 2017)

An 8am early start to get my half century challenge underway. Very frosty, - 2c but thankfully the roads were free from ice and the merino wool base layers did their job nicely. Decided on an easier 50 mile route along the Carmarthenshire estuary along the NCN route 4 which hugs the coastline to Ferryside and back. No wind and cloudless sky's made for a pleasant morning out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/818555474





View of Towy estuary and Llanstephen from Ferryside.


----------



## The Bystander (2 Jan 2017)

Didn't enjoy much of that ride as there was far more frost and ice on the road than I was comfortable with. But apart from making it a rather tense time and momentarily losing traction on a hill, I managed to stay on the bike.

The route took me to Harrington on frosty roads and then to Kelmarsh on roads that were increasingly icy. I considered aborting the ride but felt sure the bright sunshine from a clear sky would warm things up soon enough.

Continuing to the Clipston crossroads and on to Sibbertoft I encountered more ice and considered aborting again but by then I was approaching the halfway mark so pressed on.

At Wellford I lost the cross/head wind (just a breeze really but cold enough to make itself noticeable) and started on the return leg via Naseby, Haselbech and back to Kelmarsh from where I retraced my route to home.

Not the most relaxed ride but glad I didn't abort as that's my first 50km of the year in the bag.


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Jan 2017)

Disappointing ride today. I’m still recovering from an injury, so was going to try a gentle trip up the coast to Largs. From home, that’s about 25 miles round trip, and almost completely flat. I was quite confident before I left off - thinking things like “If it goes OK, I could do an extra loop at the end and get a 50k in...

Didn’t really feel comfortable on the ride out - thigh muscles still a bit sore, and a headwind. Never mind, it’ll be a tailwind on the way back. Plodded on - probably my slowest time ever on the first bit of that route. And the bike didn’t feel right - the gear changing wasn’t as sharp as it should have been. Maybe there was some damage in the accident that I hadn’t noticed?

Half way to Largs, the legs felt a bit better. I was passed by a couple of cyclists, and that gave me the incentive to get moving a bit faster.

Approaching Largs, decided to come off the main road at the Marina, cross the railway line and onto the coast path into Largs. I was going over the little humpback bridge at the railway line when my chain snapped.

And I didn’t have a chain tool with me.

Just at that point, my luck changed slightly. I was on top of the railway bridge, and a train went underneath! I had assumed that there were no trains running today in Scotland, but there was a service on that line!

So a mile’s “walk of shame" to the station, and a train journey home.

Met another cyclist on the train who had a chain tool, but I didn’t have time to use it - I was getting off a couple of stops later.

So just 11.5 miles on the bike, a mile pushing it to the station, and a mile pushing it home!

On a more positive note, I’ve just spent the afternoon cleaning and checking over the bike, and I think I’ve found the problems. The chain was in poor condition probably because the bike had been put in the garage wet and salty after my accident a month ago. I had lubed the chain a few days later, but it was still a bit stiff. And my rear mech was a bit wobbly - the hanger bolts needed tightened.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jan 2017)

Now I don't mind the cold at all. But blimey...that was freezing

Zero degrees when I left home, over the Snake Pass to the Ladybower reservoir, turn around and straight back home. It was minus 2 on the tops. I was actually pretty warm climbing the Snake from Glossop with a slight tailwind in the sunshine. The problem is you start sweating, get a bit damp, then you fly down the other side in the shade and no matter how hard you try, you can't keep warm

Almost managed to come off. There is a tight bend near the bottom of the descent back into Glossop and it has a manhole cover on it. I've been round that bend a hundred times and managed to avoid the metalwork. Not today for some reason. Just caught the edge of it, front wheel went sideways but thankfully regained traction. At least it took my mind off the cold

45km with about 850m of climbing. Hardly any other cyclists out in the Peaks so feeling very virtuous....and cold. Did I mention the cold?


----------



## broady (2 Jan 2017)

@13 rider 
I wasn't out today, but am hoping for a nice ride tomorrow if the weather is ok


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2017)

broady said:


> @13 rider
> I wasn't out today, but am hoping for a nice ride tomorrow if the weather is ok


I thought in wasn't you but you do have a double out there did strava flyby and found out it wasn't you


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Jan 2017)

1st rides of 2017 today after yesterday's washout.

Good 50k bash at a high tempo to start the year;a loop going through Haddenham,Earith and Cottenham.Left it until early afternoon and kept to main and well used roads(and a short hop on the busway).

https://www.strava.com/activities/818815679

Earlier did a short shopping trip in Ely were we got some Seville oranges to make this years 1st batch of marmalade;

https://www.strava.com/activities/818814040


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jan 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/818689566

First 57Km's of the year today.






Up to Fareham.






Home via Brewdog.

A nice day for a ride as well.


----------



## iandg (2 Jan 2017)

First proper ride out of the year (I rode all of 4.2km to work and back yesterday). 32km around the Achmor loop from Stornoway

https://www.strava.com/activities/818539978






Headwind out along the Pentland Road (looking back towards Stornoway)






Pentland Road






more headwind on the single track 'A858'






and climbing the 'revenge of the real deal'






A rest (and gratuitous selfie) at the top before the last headwind stretch to Achmor






Great views to Harris






Main road and a tail wind home and the last pic before the rain came down to join me for the final 8km home.






All the best for..............


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jan 2017)

I got to ride out with my social group for the first time in months after a text 2 days ago announcing that some of them were back from travelling. It made such a nice change to have some company! 

A quick solo 4 miles from Hitchin up to Baldock to get to the meeting point, and then all 7 of us set off out on a loop through Hertfordshire, passing through Sandon, Therfield, skirting Royston, and then up to Abbington Piggots where we stopped for a pint. The return route took us through Steeple Morden and Ashwell, before a farewell pint at the Orange Tree in Baldock. The final 4 miles were once again solo as I just about beat the sunset to get home. 
It only reached about 2 degrees all day and there were isolated patches of ice in the shade, but thankfully no mishaps. Very nippy toes however, despite overshoes! 

35 miles in total, which in metric is 53.5km; So the first 50 of the year is in the bag for the half century challenge! 





Therfield Village Green: 




On the way to Abbington Piggotts:




The Pig and Abbott pub at Abbington Piggotts:




Houses in Ashwell:




A stack of bikes at the finish:




Inside the Orange Tree pub in Baldock, with the town's now defunct brewery sign:


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jan 2017)

After yesterdays abandoned attempt at a metric half, I was up early this morning with an eye on maybe having another go at it.
But it was white over with a heavy frost and walking the dog round the block soon persuaded me that taking the road bike out on this wasn't going to be a good idea.
Got bored of waiting for a thaw by 11am, so set off on the Road Comp but soon found it was still slippery everywhere the gritters hadn't been.
Coal Road and Red Hall Lane were OK, as was the A58, but Whin Moor Lane was still white over. Steady does it, then the turn down Hobberly Lane towards Shadwell and with a car coming up the hill I touched the rear brake and immediately felt the back wheel starting to step out, so quickly off the brake and balance regained. The car driver just motored through despite it being a single track road and them having 4 big fat grippy tyres...
Anyhow, gingerly on into Shadwell and down the hill before the climb up to the A58 and across onto Carr Lane.
This wasn't too bad and I was finding it a darn sight easier than yesterday, so carried on just being wary on corners and any shadowy bits all the way to Thorner, then onto Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge. Passed two cyclists heading the other way just before the dip, said hello but was blanked and as I rounded the corner found Farmer Giles in his tractor doing a bit of hedge hacking with bits flying everywhere - nice of my fellow cyclists to warn me . He had the decency to stop hacking when he saw me, but the road was littered in pointy detritus and as I climbed the hill, I found his mate at the top in another tractor doing the same...
Through a load more debris and onto the ridge, but they'd clearly been working their way down the hedgerow as the trail of sharpened destruction carried on for a fair way. Worth noting if you're heading out that way (@Old jon and one or two others sometimes use this route).
At least the sun had made it onto the road here meaning there was minimal ice. On to Rigton Green and then round onto Bramham Lane, which turned out to be a mistake. I reported yesterday that the road was a bit muddy - well today it was covered in ice too, so it was a very gentle and slow ride along there today as there wasn't really any alternative route. A couple of times things got a bit twitchy (and not just the bike ) but I eventually climbed back onto Thorner Lane unscathed.
From there, very steadily through the dip and on to Bramham where I stopped for a drink and a photo:





I told you it was muddy, didn't I? I think this is as muddy as I've ever got one of the road bikes! (Although not as muddy as @Dave 123 's bike in his report further up the thread):





After the icy "fun" up to this point, I made a conscious decision to stick to roads that were likely to have been gritted for the rest of the ride.
So back in the saddle and headed south down the hill and up the other side and on to Paradise Way, staying on the road as there was no way I was risking the parallel cycle path which was still white over in places.
Down to Bramham cross roads and round the roundabout and straight on towards Aberford, enjoying the mainly downhill run, but not so much the freezing cold.
In the village I decided enough was enough and it was time to head for home rather than add (probably) another hours riding on to get a metric half, so that will have to wait for another day.
Right onto Cattle Lane and the roller coaster up and down to the bridge at Cock Beck (very steady on the descent down to there today), before the climb up into and through Barwick which continues nearly all the way to Scholes, before the welcome descent down Leeds Road (into the wind), being treated to two unnecessarily close passes  before turning up onto local roads for the last mile or so up to home.

*20.53* miles (33.03km) in *1h 45m* at an understandably steady average of *11.7mph* with *1,213ft *climbed.
Mr Garmin tells me that the average temperature was a near tropical *2.0°C*, but it certainly didn't feel that warm. 

Anyhow, it's another ride done and (largely) enjoyed and that's what it's all about.
I'm not going to worry about the slow speed today given the circumstances as on a couple of extended downhill stretches where I'd normally be pushing on I was barely going above walking pace.

Oh, and finally - here's a map:


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2017)

First ride of the year for me. Had intended on a long (!) one this morning, but the depressingly empty state of the log bins meant that I spent the morning sawing and splitting logs. Am on solid fuel heating, no mains gas out here in the boonies, so it's one of those things that has to be done.

In the end opted for my usual seven mile loop at tea time instead. Was soooooo cold out though the wind had dropped from earlier, so glad that I put on an extra layer beyond what I normally would have. But it's highlighted the inadequacies of my gloves. Must get warmer ones. Roads weren't too bad, dry mostly, but with some nasty iced-over puddles in places.

Went from my place via O Furlong and Pymoor Lane to Pymoor, then a left turn onto the B1411, over the bridge and past Adventurer's Drove and the Corkers Crisps place (smells amazing when they're frying). After that, up Mill Hill - short but rather nasty, onto High Road and into Downham proper. Fortunately no suicidal pedestrians on Main Street this time as the chippy was shut. Then down the hill on the Ely Road, left into Cowbridge Hall, Brick Kiln Lane, followed by a right onto California and then back home - 45 mins all told.

Was hard work tonight as my get-up-and-go had already got up and left, but other than Wednesday's forthcoming commute, it was the only real chance for getting out this week, so had to take advantage of it. On the flip side, the night sky was amazing, with Venus bright below the crescent moon and Mars above.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2017)

After yesterdays soaking ride, today I was quite chilly, but dry....
I decided to take the full suss as I wanted a bit more tread on the frozen ground.







By the time I got to the bridleway across one of the fields, however, some of it had defrosted in the sun and it had turned into muddy slush and goo! After a chat with the local farmer, I decided to use a byway into the forest rather than attempt to cross his fields. He said it was even boggier at the bottom of the bridleway.
As I rode a circuit of Salcey Forest, I was surprised, initially, how quite it was.
in this part of the trail.






There are still a few off-piste trails to be found there, but they were also starting to defrost, but this bridge was frosty, damp wood which was very slippery..






I stopped for a drink and a Mars Bar an icy picnic bench before heading to the cafe and car parks. It was heaving there! There were three car parking marshals trying to sort out the parking! I didn't even bother queuing at the cafe for a coffee.. Life is too short.
My way home was mainly on tarmac and cycle paths.

Back, with frozen toes, on 27 miles, but at least the hosepipe had thawed out in the sun so I could wash the bike down.
All in all, a cracking ride in brilliant sunshine.
It was just like summer, but a bit colder 

https://www.strava.com/activities/818690086


----------



## DaveReading (2 Jan 2017)

Back on the bike for the first time for a couple of weeks, having had a visit from the winter vomiting virus in the meantime, so only a short 12-miler.

Glorious sunshine, but even at 3 pm it was sufficiently low in the sky to warrant sticking the flashing rear light on when pedalling into the sun. Must have worked as drivers appeared to give me plenty of room.


----------



## Old jon (3 Jan 2017)

A bit cold, but dry, Of course, I never noticed how the wind was blowing. Not been out on the bike much at all, and the first couple of miles were spent telling myself things would become magically better. I fooled myself, with the assistance of a stonking tailwind. The average hobble around Holbeck spat me out towards the ride through Hunslet and up the drag to John o’ Gaunts, and the ride through Woodlesford, where I took the video, intending to take another further around the ride, but I forgot.



Cross the two waterways and ride through Swillington. Around Garforth’s skirts, maybe outskirts is better and up the cliff, which felt easy. Peckfield Bar and straight on for the Micklefield roundabout, where I noticed, and the Garmin agreed, that my average speed was 13.9 mph. Also noticed the wind was bang in my face now, to such effect that when I reached home my average was down to 12.2. That’s more like it.

So, Micklefield, Lotherton gates and Aberford. A total lack of originality all ride long, 31.6 miles of it when I had reached home through Barwick, Scholes and the lanes to the A 58. The wrapping up worked well, must do something about my left foot, otherwise fine. An enjoyable wander around the flatter bits.

Courtesy of Garmin and his invisible band of colouring in artists,


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It was just like summer, but a bit colder


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2017)

No sunshine for me, just cloudy and damp but at least I got out for my first ride of the year. Only 18.5 miles though, slowly building up to my pre Christmas and illness distances, let alone speed. Mind you there was a bitter cold wind which was hard work at times. I did my hilly route round to Heaton Park, Prestwich and found a new (to me) path through the park with a nice tunnel of trees.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jan 2017)

No ice, which was nice, so my first ride of the year was a slow pootle around Cheshire to Anderton Boat lift.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/985814/50km-Anderton-Boat-Lift


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> No sunshine for me, just cloudy and damp but at least I got out for my first ride of the year. Only 18.5 miles though, slowly building up to my pre Christmas and illness distances, let alone speed. Mind you there was a bitter cold wind which was hard work at times. I did my hilly route round to Heaton Park, Prestwich and found a new (to me) path through the park with a nice tunnel of trees.
> 
> View attachment 156121


Glad your back on the bike . Half century challenge is waiting for you


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (3 Jan 2017)

My ride to work today ended up with me parting company with my bike and meeting the ground. I think I came across some black ice. Thankfully 2 young men in a white van stopped and picked me up,shoved my bike into the back of their van and took me to work. I promptly got sent home for a hot bath and painkillers. Just waiting for my workmate to bring my bike home in his car.
Not all white van men are ignorant idiots.
Very sore and bruised but bike is not damaged so could've been a lot worse


----------



## Roadhump (3 Jan 2017)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> My ride to work today ended up with me parting company with my bike and meeting the ground. I think I came across some black ice. Thankfully 2 young men in a white van stopped and picked me up,shoved my bike into the back of their van and took me to work. I promptly got sent home for a hot bath and painkillers. Just waiting for my workmate to bring my bike home in his car.
> Not all white van men are ignorant idiots.
> Very sore and bruised but bike is not damaged so could've been a lot worse


Ouch, did something similar a couple of years ago. Hope you don't hurt for too long.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jan 2017)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> My ride to work today ended up with me parting company with my bike and meeting the ground. I think I came across some black ice. Thankfully 2 young men in a white van stopped and picked me up,shoved my bike into the back of their van and took me to work. I promptly got sent home for a hot bath and painkillers. Just waiting for my workmate to bring my bike home in his car.
> Not all white van men are ignorant idiots.
> Very sore and bruised but bike is not damaged so could've been a lot worse


 Hopefully you mend quickly.

Glad to hear the bike is ok


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

Over the last few months @Supersuperleeds has been gentlely persuading me to enter the Imperial century a month challenge and I wouldnt commit but both me and him knew I wanted to give it a go so an extra day of work so today was the day .Out at first light 0815 sticking to main roads to start as it was a bit frosty but not as bad as yesterday when I came a cropper .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel back to Rothley and then Cossington .Up Humble lane and this is a bit icy and first doubt enter my head if this a good idea ?. Turned up the Wreake valley and roads where now ok . Ratcliffe on wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby here I headed up Saxileby hill and again frosty patches and onto the single track road which was ok to start but then it's white over . My confidence took a knock yesterday so very gingerly made it though questioning my sanity and came close to bailing here but convinced myself the roads would improve .Finally dropped into the flatland of the vale of Belvoir via a lovely downhill to Long Clawson I now begin to relax and enjoy the ride .Hickling ,Kinoulton ,Cropwell Bishop ,Tithby, then on to some new roads to Whatton over the A52 . Aslockton ,Scarrington and into Car Cropston where I felt the first bit of wind that had got up which would be a headwind on the way home  . Haskworth ,Thorton back over the A52 Elton ,Redmile ,Plunger and a welcome coffee stop at Dove Cottage coffee and cake was consumed . Checked milage here and was disappointed to only have 62 miles in the bag and it's 25 miles home so a few extra will have to be found . Out the cafe the into Stathern and the climb out of the vale the brute that is Stathern hill even with cafe legs I ground my self to the top. Now on the exposed ridge I could feel the full force of the wind and knew it going to be tough return . Heading to Wycomb ,Scalford then only the ridge and straight into the headwind so quick route change and started to retrace this morning route . Saxileby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and back to Cossington and to add miles I turned out of the headwind thankfully . Sileby, Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston and home .102.8 miles in the bag 1 out of twelve down . After the first 90 mins I really enjoyed the ride apart from battling the headwind bit of bad planning on my part . Only saw 4 other riders out today and it's the first time I've been to Dove Cottage and there's no other riders in . Gave the bike a wipe down as its filthy and feet up and coffee and cake


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (3 Jan 2017)

Nice pootle down to the river on the old Raleigh Mustang, frost on the lanes and ice on the puddles, very cold, but definitely worth making the effort. Actually felt as if there was a little bit of warmth from the sun (!) unless I imagined it. About four miles.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> My ride to work today ended up with me parting company with my bike and meeting the ground. I think I came across some black ice. Thankfully 2 young men in a white van stopped and picked me up,shoved my bike into the back of their van and took me to work. I promptly got sent home for a hot bath and painkillers. Just waiting for my workmate to bring my bike home in his car.
> Not all white van men are ignorant idiots.
> Very sore and bruised but bike is not damaged so could've been a lot worse


As long as the bikes ok  Hopefully you will heal quick . Theres several of us for been interacting with the tarmac including myself . Have nice patch of road rash . You can call yourself a proper cyclist now


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> My ride to work today ended up with me parting company with my bike and meeting the ground. I think I came across some black ice. Thankfully 2 young men in a white van stopped and picked me up,shoved my bike into the back of their van and took me to work. I promptly got sent home for a hot bath and painkillers. Just waiting for my workmate to bring my bike home in his car.
> Not all white van men are ignorant idiots.
> Very sore and bruised but bike is not damaged so could've been a lot worse


get well soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2017)

grumpyoldwoman said:


> My ride to work today ended up with me parting company with my bike and meeting the ground. I think I came across some black ice. Thankfully 2 young men in a white van stopped and picked me up,shoved my bike into the back of their van and took me to work. I promptly got sent home for a hot bath and painkillers. Just waiting for my workmate to bring my bike home in his car.
> Not all white van men are ignorant idiots.
> Very sore and bruised but bike is not damaged so could've been a lot worse


A like for the report and  for the off. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2017)

First ride of 2017 for me but just a commute. I was up and about early so went for the extended version taking in Acton Burnell, Cressage and Wroxeter.

Fetching the bike out I found a flat front tyre which was quite annoying but I needed to swap to the ice tyres anyway as it was another frosty morning so that didn't cause an issue immediately.

Setting out I was glad to have swapped tyres as although it didn't seem too bad at home, I could see that all the pavements were iced up meaning the lanes were likely to be the same further on.

It took a while to get a gap in traffic to head onto the A49 then wasn't too bad on the way to Condover. There was a bit of ice on the road to Cantlop then again after Acton Burnell but at Wroxeter there was lots as water had been running down the road so the studs earned their keep once again. There was a large puddle across the road and the ice in it was thoroughly smashed by the traffic that had passed this way. I had a little moment here but the studs did do their job and kept me upright - note for future reference: these tyres don't like crossing broken ice.

Work was busy after the Christmas closure and cold with the place having been closed up.

For the trip home I kept it simple and stuck to the usual route and was glad I had as it felt colder riding back against the wind. It's not supposed to be frosty tomorrow so I needed to fix that puncture and swap the wheels back. The hole in the tube was just a pinprick and despite a good search I couldn't find any sign of the tyre having been penetrated. Looking closer at the tube I discovered the tiniest bit of sharp grit in the hole which must have been between tyre and tube and had slowly worked it's way through.

30 miles for the day at 12.3mph average for the round trip.






Either someone has just blown up Shawbury or the sun is rising.





Later on at a favourite viewpoint on the way to Wroxeter. There appeared to be a little bit of snow on the top of the Long Mynd.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Over the last few months @Supersuperleeds has been gentlely persuading me to enter the Imperial century a month challenge and I wouldnt commit but both me and him knew I wanted to give it a go so an extra day of work so today was the day .Out at first light 0815 sticking to main roads to start as it was a bit frosty but not as bad as yesterday when I came a cropper .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel back to Rothley and then Cossington .Up Humble lane and this is a bit icy and first doubt enter my head if this a good idea ?. Turned up the Wreake valley and roads where now ok . Ratcliffe on wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby here I headed up Saxileby hill and again frosty patches and onto the single track road which was ok to start but then it's white over . My confidence took a knock yesterday so very gingerly made it though questioning my sanity and came close to bailing here but convinced myself the roads would improve .Finally dropped into the flatland of the vale of Belvoir via a lovely downhill to Long Clawson I now begin to relax and enjoy the ride .Hickling ,Kinoulton ,Cropwell Bishop ,Tithby, then on to some new roads to Whatton over the A52 . Aslockton ,Scarrington and into Car Cropston where I felt the first bit of wind that had got up which would be a headwind on the way home  . Haskworth ,Thorton back over the A52 Elton ,Redmile ,Plunger and a welcome coffee stop at Dove Cottage coffee and cake was consumed . Checked milage here and was disappointed to only have 62 miles in the bag and it's 25 miles home so a few extra will have to be found . Out the cafe the into Stathern and the climb out of the vale the brute that is Stathern hill even with cafe legs I ground my self to the top. Now on the exposed ridge I could feel the full force of the wind and knew it going to be tough return . Heading to Wycomb ,Scalford then only the ridge and straight into the headwind so quick route change and started to retrace this morning route . Saxileby ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and back to Cossington and to add miles I turned out of the headwind thankfully . Sileby, Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston and home .102.8 miles in the bag 1 out of twelve down . After the first 90 mins I really enjoyed the ride apart from battling the headwind bit of bad planning on my part . Only saw 4 other riders out today and it's the first time I've been to Dove Cottage and there's no other riders in . Gave the bike a wipe down as its filthy and feet up and coffee and cake



Well done you I think that may be on the radar for 2018, on the assumption that I finish the metric one this year...


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well done you I think that may be on the radar for 2018, on the assumption that I finish the metric one this year...


Cheers @cosmicbike .Started cycling in Sept 2014 . 2015 completed half century ,2016 half century and metric century done so Im working my way up


----------



## Roadhump (3 Jan 2017)

After a few beers, and a large Baileys last night, I was feeling exhausted this morning after my lovely wife woke me up as she left for work at 6.30. The thought of going out cycling in the cold and strong wind was not inviting, but around 10.00 am I forced myself to do so. I headed over one of the local moss roads from Southport to Shirdley Hill. From there I headed towards Ormskirk, but turned right towards Aughton and up Clieves Hill (one of the few hills worthy of the name around this neck of the woods). Up to this point the brisk north westerly tailwind made it a cinch. As I turned into Shepherds Lane and towards Halsall though, the wind was no longer behind me, although not yet in my face. Shepherds Lane is one of the roads up and down Clieves Hill, the shortest and steepest one. Although short, it is a very tough climb and also a fast descent, and today I was descending. As you turn into Shepherds Lane from the top of the hill, it looks like the road just drops off the top 















After 100 yards or so you are doing 30+ mph just freewheeling down here, but after a short distance, good brakes are needed as the road narrows and veers into a blind bend.

Once down on the flatlands again, I weaved my way round to Plex Moss Lane which takes you over Plex Moss and across about 4 miles of open farmland towarads Ainsdale at the south end of Southport. The road across Plex Moss winds a bit so the wind was not always in my face, but about 2.5 miles before Ainsdale it straightens out and travels in a south east to north west direction, which meant a stiff headwind that had me down to about 11 or 12 mph for most of the way.









Having struggled over to Ainsdale I made my way up to the Coast Road by Pontins and headed north towards Southport sea front (where there used to be a beach - well there still is a small one - a contentious issue for many Southport residents). I stopped to take some pics of the cycle track along the sea wall and the pier from where Blackpool can be seen in the distance.











Then I rode up to the top of the Coast Road, through Crossens and then through Churchtown before going across another moss road from Churchtown that leads out to the A570 in Scarisbrick. I enjoyed another nice tailwind most of the way across the moss, but when I got onto the A 570 and headed into Southport, I was pitting myself against a headwind again, all the way into Southport town centre from where I made my way home.

Despite struggling to get off my couch and onto my bike, I really enjoyed this ride, despite the wind which actually added to the interest. The contrasts in scenery were great, open rural countryside and farmland, great views from the top of Clieves Hill out over Liverpool Bay and towards North Wales, a couple of rural villages such as Shirdley Hill, suburban housing estates in Ainsdale, a seaside resort along Southport's Coast Road, an olde worlde village in Churchtown and a busy Victorian town centre in Southport. 32 miles in about 2 hours 20 minutes and an average speed of 13.9 mph.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2017)

Some Glasgow Belles on bikes did join the local racing club for a social ride 
There was many lycra cladded, carbon riding, super fit chaps and gals.
There was also the boyfriend of one of the Belles, on an old flat bar Raileigh, wearing jeans: he kept up with the best of them 
We had another unseasonal warm day here, most of us needed to take a layer off even though the headwind was fairly blowing during the first 10 miles.
One of the lycra cladded, sitting on a razor blade like saddle, on a bike with 23's, was feeling the consequences of the festive season excesses: I felt I had to take his mind off things, so, on a particularly crater strewn road I started to tell him about the shock absorbent benefits of my sturdy ride.
Will you believe it? From the back marker comes an "Oi!!! Less chatting more pedaling!"
Anyhow, it turned out a lovely ride along the country lanes on the outskirts of Glasgow: one of the Belles even took the leadership after some of us lost the half of the group with the leader included.
From the Erskine bridge we decided to take the path to town to avoid a busy road, but the path was full of glass like all our paths are after the weekend, so, of course there was a puncture.
I offered up my Topeak pocket rocket, got in on a Halfords sale years ago after reading the raving reviews on here: the punctured racer was not impressed at first, soon changed his tune after a few pumps 
While he was fixing his puncture, us Belles checked for appropriate tyre firmness while doing a dance in the now chilling evening " ... we have a pump, we have the pump ... we are the Belles and have the pump ...."
41 miles in the bag for me


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2017)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like fun


It was: us Belles go riding with the "racers" maybe twice a year, I don't think they could take much more of us 
PS: get well soon @grumpyoldwoman, hope you're feeling better today.
If you want to commute through the winter a pair of studded tyres are a worthy investment, they will last you many years and make your journey safe.


----------



## Old jon (4 Jan 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Some Glasgow Belles on bikes did join the local racing club for a social ride
> There was many lycra cladded, carbon riding, super fit chaps and gals.
> There was also the boyfriend of one of the Belles, on an old flat bar Raileigh, wearing jeans: he kept up with the best of them
> We had another unseasonal warm day here, most of us needed to take a layer off even though the headwind was fairly blowing during the first 10 miles.
> ...



Brilliant, and thank you.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (4 Jan 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> PS: get well soon @grumpyoldwoman, hope you're feeling better today.
> If you want to commute through the winter a pair of studded tyres are a worthy investment, they will last you many years and make your journey safe.



This is my third winter commuting,never used studded tyres and never come off like that before. Very sore this morning but I'll live.Got to get back out on the bike today to go to the hospital for an x-ray on my ankle.Could do without it but it's been booked for a while now and taken a day off work for it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jan 2017)

Nice steady first commute of the year down the 20p road;went all the way through into Cambridge via Histon and along Histon Rd before going over Victoria bridge to then pop in the Little Waitrose.

On the way to work realised that the rather good Norfolk Street Bakery would be open so another quick stop;







For a couple of these for tonight(1 each for me and the better half I should add);






Yum Portugese tarts.


Short day today so may ride home if I feel like it.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2017)

I popped down to the charity run tea room at the Savages (for cabbages) garden centre/farm shop on the hybrid for a cup of tea and a bacon bap.

A smidge over three miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Jan 2017)

I joined Ralph R and Richard B in the Green while Mrs 26 knocked some miles off by driving to meet John G in Upton. We all met up in Upton apart from Ralph who had punctured and decided to head back home. We took a fairly standard run by Strensham, Defford, Eckington, the Combertons for Bricklehampton and the Jubilee Bridge for Craycombe Farm tea rooms at Fladbury. All the while the banter was being exchanged. All helped by a rather pleasant day's weather for the time of year. Blue skies could be seen too.

We tucked into our refreshments with more banter being exchanged before John decided to head back up the busy main road while us three climbed Hill Furze. A rider caught us and we chatted until our routes parted. He was one of the very pleasant Evesham Wheelers members. We routed over the old airfield and the ford. Rich was tiring as we took the ramp up to Wadborough but no chuckle buttons were in danger of failing. June P and a merry gang of Worcester St Johns riders came the other way with shouts of "Hi" and waves. Kinnersley Bank was another test for tiring Rich but no worries. Just knock a rev off and we are all good. Mrs 26 peeled off at Upton to retrieve the car while Rich and I took a non standard run back which involved Gilbert's End. Blue Skies were showing even better as we rolled the last mile or so. The temperature was dropping tho' so we had made the most of the weather. Great stuff and my first "proper" ride of 2017. 53 smiles with some good pals.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jan 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> No ice, which was nice, so my first ride of the year was a slow pootle around Cheshire to Anderton Boat lift.
> https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/985814/50km-Anderton-Boat-Lift



No ice again today, so another ride before tomorrow's forecast of hard frost, 30 miles to Anderton Boat Lift again, but a different route.


----------



## Dark46 (4 Jan 2017)

I finally got out for my first ride of the year. I took it steady as I've not been out for a month. It was just as well as the 10 miles felt like 50 used too. 

So I basically did a loop from Quedgeley to Haresfield to Brookthorpe and Whaddon and back into Gloucester and Quedgeley. 

So Im planning on going out Friday afternoon and doing the same route as a gauge.

All in all its good to be back in the saddle.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2017)

Gradually building up the miles again and actually feel ready to keep up with the social ride on Sunday. A cold and fresh 33 miles this afternoon going out on
A580 cycle path through Ellenbrook, Boothstown and Astley, then Culcheth and Glazebrook, 







over Warburton Bridge where it was definitely worth stopping to admire the view ( yes, my legs got a rest too) 















and loops around Dunham Massey and back,











Coffee and cake at Red House Farm were required after being sprayed by the gritter... 











then home on the A57 Cadishead Way through Irlam, skirting Eccles by taking the Port Salford Greenway to Winton.

I was intending to go to High Legh, but took a left to Dunham instead when I decided that I coudn't face the hill! it was lovely and I got cold stopping for pictures. It was going well so I changed my mind about stopping for a coffee until I got gritted!!...... by a gritting machine coming towards me gritting it's gritty grit leaving me and bike all set to cope with the expected deep freeze! Grrr!






All I could think of to do was to hold my breath lol. It did sting my legs a bit, glad I was completely covered up apart from the lower part of my face. It was on a country lane near Dunham Massey and I had just gone over one of the humpback bridges and rounded a corner, there was nowhere to go to avoid it.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2017)

Just a commute for me too, five miles to Ely station and then the five miles home again.

Not too bad this morning, a hefty tailwind saw me at the station nearly 10 mins faster than usual. Saw a buzzard near California, then out of Downham, onto the Ely Road for the steady climb (well, what passes for it out here) into town. Incident free until the mini roundabout at the junction between Prickwillow Road and Lisle Lane, where I was close passed by a 4x4 as we both turned into Lisle Lane - he was about a foot away from my right elbow yelling through an open window about why I wasn't in the cycle lane. Yes, there is one (shared with pedestrians), but I can't actually join it at that point because it's raised 6 ins above the road and there aren't any drop kerbs. What's a girl to do?

On my way back to Kings Cross I did nip into the big Cycle Surgery on Pentonville Road to try on some winter gloves rather than play "guess the size" online. I've found some that fit (alleluia!), just need to see where I can get them for the best price.

Homeward bound I had to contend with a killer headwind and legs that'd gone on strike. That wasn't nice. Actually, it was downright terrible. And despite wearing roubaix base layer under my usual clothes, I wasn't warm enough. Add insult to injury, I got overtaken by a chap on a brommie... Didn't really see much tonight, I just wanted to get home.

That's it for me for this week unless I can squeeze in a short spin on Friday.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624912, member: 9609"]a lazy 28 mile in the berwickshire flatlands (protecting a dodgy knee). Cold overcast, a brief sunset, then 10 miles of twighlight, a nice time of day to be out in.



[/QUOTE]

That's a great photo.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jan 2017)

@Katherine my sympathy, I got gritted in the past, not pleasant!


----------



## Buck (5 Jan 2017)

The forecast was for a cold night last night and a cold day today - they were right!

Rather than going out for a ride this morning I got some of the job list completed and planned to go out this afternoon. It didn't get any warmer and at risk of missing a ride completely I set off around 3pm with an hour of fresh hour planned.

I'd just changed my wheels over at the weekend and the Schwalbe Durano Plus felt more planted than my other tyres which was good since there was lots of ice across the roads, especially where there had been some run off from the fields. I was being very cautious (especially after reading about fellow CCers coming off in the ice weather ) and thankfully no mishaps although as a result I certainly wasn't going to break any records today!

The sun was very low and at times I was staring into the last of the days sun - a beautiful ball of fire with crisp blue sky all around.

It was my usual "quick" route so up and out on to the tops then up the Haddingley Drag and along Whitley Road towards the windmills - this road was full of mud and slush so quite a steady pace here as well as crossed fingers!!

The short sprint up to the Royds viewing platform was very icy - made more challenging with a car carefully coming down the hill limiting my path and meaning I had to cycle over quite a bit of ice . Safely to the top I decided to stop and take a couple of shot of the sky developing behind me (you can see where a farmer is burning back some scrub or heather)












A little further on I pulled over to capture the sky again, this time silhouetting the windmills and trees on Royds Moor.






Finally back around the quarry and down the hill back home to defrost - it didn't get above freezing!!





https://www.strava.com/activities/822109094/segments/20062769034


12.7 miles and 900ft of climbing


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

I fancied a trip to the cinema today to go and see Rogue One, I took the Kingpin as it was dry on the paths and roads along the old railway path. Locked it p outside the next to what looks like an old steel Eddy Merckx.

Just over 6 miles, very cold but bright it's the first time in months I've been out on the Kingpin, 'tis a sill bicycle.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2017)

I also got gritted tonight - but I was in my car, coming back from filling it up with fuel. Still, it felt like driving though a shot blaster. So I really feel for you gals who've been done while on the bike...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2017)

I wasn't feeling this one at the start but I met Sara P anyway and we rode off on the standard run around Strensham. Rain was in the forecast so we had chosen the shorter route in an attempt to get round before it kicked off. There was a cold breeze hindering us out over the common so it was good to turn off over the Marsh. We kept it steady and chatted about this and that. Setting some of the world to rights. As we rode back up the Guarlford road that rain began. I waved Sara goodbye as she still had a few miles to go. Me - I was soon home and (still) dry. 34 smiles today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> I got gritted!!...... by a gritting machine coming towards me gritting it's gritty grit





Pat "5mph" said:


> @Katherine my sympathy, I got gritted in the past, not pleasant!



John Wayne - True Grit 

Well done ladies


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2017)

I had a good December on my bike - I forced myself to ride exactly the 529 miles (851 km) that I needed to hit my target for 2016. I then decided to have a few days off the bike, especially since the weather has been a bit grotty here most of the time. The one day that I fancied riding, I had a dental appointment which put me off.

So, I woke up this morning and decided that I really _must_ get out on the bike to get my 2017 riding started. Trouble is, it was wet and murky again. I kept putting the ride off ... I had a very scenic route planned but didn't actually get out until 19:15 by which time I wasn't actually going to see any of the scenery. Oh well.

I mounted the bike, rode to the A646 and sprinted down to the roundabout in the centre of Todmorden, went round it and began the gruelling ascent round the back of our local Wetherspoons. I grovelled up the 4% gradient for all of its 150 metres duration to Tod railway station, in through the front entrance and over to the Metro dispenser. I picked up a copy of the paper, carefully folded it, and squeezed it into my jacket pocket. Then I turned for home!

I diced with death on the way back. Strictly speaking, I rode down a shared use path towards the A646 and nearly collided with a stoned skunk smoker staggering up towards me. I was descending on my left, and he was walking up the path on my right. The path was unlit except by the strobing effect of my 3W LED front light. He still managed to stagger in front of me and expressed surprise that I was there. As in "_WTF - where did you come from?_" I felt like saying "_From out of that pulsating pool of bright light in front of you_" but decided not to bother! Honestly, how do you miss a bleedin' stroboscope coming towards you on a dark path? 

So that's my first ride of the year done; about 1 mile in total. I'm having a quiet night in with my legs up now to recover from my exertions. 

(I wanted to do the cryptic crossword in the Metro and hadn't been out all day so it was good to get a few minutes of fresh air. It is surprising how even just 1 mile of cycling can make one feel more alert and cheerful! I will make the effort to go out tomorrow and do a proper ride.)


----------



## gaz71 (7 Jan 2017)

Just got back from my first leisure ride of the year(rather than commute to/from work).Only done just over 10 miles as im still getting over a stinking cold,but im now 53 miles into my target of 3500 miles for the year.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2017)

I have had a cold over the last few days nothing serious . But yesterday's commute was hard work into the headwind so up this morning not sure weather to ride or not . Couple of coffees and some paracetamol and I feel OK so let's ride . Just set off no planned route but thoughts off a 50 km . Headed towards the Wreake valley ,Anstey ,Cropston into Rothley .Had to stop at the lights at the crossriads which has a slight uphill start . Lights changed pedel and a metallic crunch suddenly no resistance think the chains come off looks down and there's no chain  pushed the bike to the side off the road and there lying in the road is my chain with my awesome power  I had snapped it .So I'm 5 miles from home with a bike with no chain  .So out with the chain tool the first time it's been used in anger. Managed to remove the broken links but struggled put it back together but managed . So do I carry on or bail . Decided on the cautious approached and retraced my route back taking it steady raining in my power . Caught a rider coming into Cropston and got chatting . He was 70 years old and still goes track racing at Derby velodrome  He's entered the masters ( over 70s ) British Champs.Made a nice couple of miles of riding . Took steady up the last hill . Managed 10.6 miles in the bag . A trip to lbs calling this afternoon and some bike fetling call for


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Jan 2017)

Buck said:


> The forecast was for a cold night last night and a cold day today - they were right!
> 
> Rather than going out for a ride this morning I got some of the job list completed and planned to go out this afternoon. It didn't get any warmer and at risk of missing a ride completely I set off around 3pm with an hour of fresh hour planned.
> 
> ...


@Buck you should apply for membership of the Cloud Spotters Appreciation Society! (it does exist)


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> I have had a cold over the last few days nothing serious . But yesterday's commute was hard work into the headwind so up this morning not sure weather to ride or not . Couple of coffees and some paracetamol and I feel OK so let's ride . Just set off no planned route but thoughts off a 50 km . Headed towards the Wreake valley ,Anstey ,Cropston into Rothley .Had to stop at the lights at the crossriads which has a slight uphill start . Lights changed pedel and a metallic crunch suddenly no resistance think the chains come off looks down and there's no chain  pushed the bike to the side off the road and there lying in the road is my chain with my awesome power  I had snapped it .So I'm 5 miles from home with a bike with no chain  .So out with the chain tool the first time it's been used in anger. Managed to remove the broken links but struggled put it back together but managed . So do I carry on or bail . Decided on the cautious approached and retraced my route back taking it steady raining in my power . Caught a rider coming into Cropston and got chatting . He was 70 years old and still goes track racing at Derby velodrome  He's enter the masters ( over 70s ) British Champs.Made a nice couple of miles of riding . Took steady up the last hill . Managed 10.6 miles in the bag . A trip to lbs calling this afternoon and some bike fetling call for


Forget to mention the cyclist who asked me if I was ok while I had the chain in my hand . I replied no my chains snapped . With that he rode off . Why ask if your not prepared to stop and a least offer moral support


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2017)

I didn't get out until 12 today, and I didn't intend to go far due to last nights circuits and yoga.

I took my MTB, it started out spotless. In less than a microsecond off road it and I were plastered. Yesterday afternoons rain had turned the tracks to porridge!

I slithered and slipped, sometimes at glacial speed, but didn't have to unclip!

I made my way through Caldecote and Kingston, then at The Hoops in Eversden I turned right to take me up to the water tanks at the top of the Wimpole ridge.
From there I headed on a new bridle way for me. It's very rolling along here, I was on the ridge, but all around looked like telly tubby land.

Here is the murky view toward Herts






A bit more off road fun before rejoining the road in Great Eversden.

In Toft I was nearly run over by a winker in a Rolls Royce, so Mr CAV1E, you're a PR1CK!

https://www.strava.com/activities/824030172


----------



## gavgav (7 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> I have had a cold over the last few days nothing serious . But yesterday's commute was hard work into the headwind so up this morning not sure weather to ride or not . Couple of coffees and some paracetamol and I feel OK so let's ride . Just set off no planned route but thoughts off a 50 km . Headed towards the Wreake valley ,Anstey ,Cropston into Rothley .Had to stop at the lights at the crossriads which has a slight uphill start . Lights changed pedel and a metallic crunch suddenly no resistance think the chains come off looks down and there's no chain  pushed the bike to the side off the road and there lying in the road is my chain with my awesome power  I had snapped it .So I'm 5 miles from home with a bike with no chain  .So out with the chain tool the first time it's been used in anger. Managed to remove the broken links but struggled put it back together but managed . So do I carry on or bail . Decided on the cautious approached and retraced my route back taking it steady raining in my power . Caught a rider coming into Cropston and got chatting . He was 70 years old and still goes track racing at Derby velodrome  He's enter the masters ( over 70s ) British Champs.Made a nice couple of miles of riding . Took steady up the last hill . Managed 10.6 miles in the bag . A trip to lbs calling this afternoon and some bike fetling call for


A like for attempting a ride after your cold, but not for your unwanted problems!


----------



## gavgav (7 Jan 2017)

My first ride of 2017 and my initial entry in the half century a month challenge. A mild but gloomy morning as I set off along the cycle paths to Shelton. Not done much riding over the past month, due to the Christmas period and going down with Manflu, so the legs felt very lethargic to start with, but soon loosened up.

Out onto the road to Montford Bridge and then along the wet lanes to Shrawardine and then, for the first time in an anti clockwise direction, I continued towards Felton Butler and Kinton. It's amazing how different scenery looks in the opposite direction and I spotted a pen full of large satellite dishes, that I've never seen before!

There were lovely views towards the Berwyn mountain range, as I pressed on to Knockin Heath, including one lane that was an absolute mud bath thanks to the farm vehicles, which mean the bike turned into a muddy mess!

Dropped down into Dovaston and Kinnerley, before turning down to Argoed and Cross Lanes. I was starting to feel my continuing knee niggle by now, which was annoying, but it didn't get too bad as I passed through Melverley and Pentre. There were loads of fallen trees along this route, a remnant of mini tornado's which caused a lot of damage back in the Autumn across parts of Shropshire and Wales.

I completed the loop around the army base at Nesscliffe and re-traced my steps through Shrawardine to Montford Bridge. As I pulled out onto the main road I said hello to a chap in a Paramount kit and he drew along side me and we chatted for a few minutes about where we'd been and both of us were unsure about the upcoming hill due to not having been out much recently! He was clearly a quicker rider than me and so he attacked the hill and I wound my way up it, but must have done ok as I set my fastest Strava time up it so far 

I had a very close pass from a prat in a white van, who then pulled into the petrol station at Four Crosses. I resisted the temptation to give him what for and continued back home.

32.4 miles at 11.6mph avg.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2017)

gavgav said:


> My first ride of 2017 and my initial entry in the half century a month challenge. A mild but gloomy morning as I set off along the cycle paths to Shelton. Not done much riding over the past month, due to the Christmas period and going down with Manflu, so the legs felt very lethargic to start with, but soon loosened up.
> 
> Out onto the road to Montford Bridge and then along the wet lanes to Shrawardine and then, for the first time in an anti clockwise direction, I continued towards Felton Butler and Kinton. It's amazing how different scenery looks in the opposite direction and I spotted a pen full of large satellite dishes, that I've never seen before!
> 
> ...




I too resist the temptation when I see they're bigger than me!


----------



## ryan_w (7 Jan 2017)

94k, 4 hour loop from Fulham > Richmond Park > Box Hill and back.

Wet, muddy, ok-ish temps... Stopped at Giro in Esher to fuel up for the ride home. Great morning out with the boys.

https://www.strava.com/activities/824136821


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2017)

The weather has been a bit icy this week so combining the ice tyres and the cold that I still have, the commuting this week has been tough. Anyway the weather forecast for today was warm (for January!), very little wind and a bit of fog first thing, also our lass was going to Oxford to see her dad, so perfect time to get the 2017 Imperial century challenge started even though I am knackered.

Up at 05:45, cup of tea, couple of slices of toast and I'm ready to go for just before 06:30.

Weather forecast was bang on, was mild, virtually no wind and foggy. Only thing they got wrong was the fog didn't want to lift, in fact I rode nearly 60 miles before it finally lifted. 

Had a couple of very thick patches whilst it was still dark and the fast descent out of Gaulby towards Illston I was on the brakes pretty much all the way down.

Circa 25 miles first pitstop for a call of nature and I noticed that the battery on the gps was running down quite quickly and the front light dropped to less than 70% (colour coded light on the back) - experience tells me that I'd have roughly 3 hours of life left which if the fog didn't lift could be a problem. GPS wasn't an issue as I carry a Goal Zero power pack and once it got light I turned the front light off until I hit traffic and/or a pretty dense patch of fog.

60 ish miles second call of nature pit stop and plug the GPS into the battery pack, fog finally lifted and I am confident that battery wise I am now fine.

Roads were very very wet and having no mudguards the bike got filthy and I got wet and filthy so I was undecided as to whether I should do a cafe stop. 

91 miles I'm coming up to Nice Pies, the cafe stop, I'd decided to go straight on do another 5 miles or so and spin round and come back to the cafe, this way I would get a double metric. However as I change gear the gear cable snaps (must be something in the Leicestershire air today @13 rider ), bugger the extra distance I'm having a cup of tea.

Walk into the cafe, order a brew and slice of cake. I decided I shouldn't sit as I don't want to get the chairs wet and dirty. Owner notices and offers me a bin liner for the chair  but I'm happy to stand, I said to him I didn't think he would let me in, but he was fine.

Set off to head home, 21 miles stuck in the little ring at the back was hard work. Luckily the route from the cafe to home is virtually all down hill or flat. struggled up the incline (can't really call it a hill) on Big Lane towards Seagrave but apart from that I was fine.

Got home, gave the bike a quick clean and biked to the LBS, had a brew there whilst they fixed it and had a chat to the owners sister (Debs) who I hadn't seen for ages.

Also had a chat to a young lad who was in there with his dad, kid must have been 7 or 8. He had heard me talking to Debs about the miles I do and he was grilling me on furthest distances and the like, he was well chuffed when I pointed out to him how many miles he does going to and from school, we worked out that he had cumulated nearly 2,000 miles on his scooter just going to school and back.

By the time I had finally got home I had done 114 miles, bike is cleaned, loads of dirty cycling gear in the washing basket for our lass when she gets home 

Saw very few cyclists out which surprised me as once the fog had gone it was pretty perfect conditions for cycling - apart from the filthy roads

https://www.strava.com/activities/824186326


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The weather has been a bit icy this week so combining the ice tyres and the cold that I still have, the commuting this week has been tough. Anyway the weather forecast for today was warm (for January!), very little wind and a bit of fog first thing, also our lass was going to Oxford to see her dad, so perfect time to get the 2017 Imperial century challenge started even though I am knackered.
> 
> Up at 05:45, cup of tea, couple of slices of toast and I'm ready to go for just before 06:30.
> 
> ...


Not and place for a mechanical just outside a nice cafe mine was outside a pub . Must be bike breaking weather. My Hybrid may get a ride tomorrow . I got a halfords voucher for Xmas so went to the store but they had to order it in but saved a bit as they priced matched their website


----------



## Osprey (7 Jan 2017)

A misty day but no frost or wind so I'll take that. Keen to get my Metric century challenge ride in for January, I chose a coastal route to avoid hills, a bit lightweight I know but a step up in miles over the half century is enough for now. A nice run down the north Gower, through the Clyne valley to emerge on Swansea bay then followed the coast through Baglan, Aberafan bay, Margam Kenfig and Porthcawl before retracing my steps. 71 miles on a ride that had potential for good views but not today. Still, enjoyed and looking forward to the next ride.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Jan 2017)

Not my ride today  but a wee write up and some pics on my recent rides in Tenerife.
Hired a nice BMC mountain bike for 6 days from Bike Point in El Medano, (used them before and nice folk with good bikes)  Original plan was a motorised fattie  but it cost more than the car hire for a fortnight and was a bit heavy to lug up 2 floors (didn't want to leave it in the underground garage in case it got nicked)  so went for the MTB
Anyway the MTB was fun and I toddled all over the place on it.
Went cross country to another town and stopped for lunch (table for one). Visited the Marina and saw the boats being repaired and the "Yellow submarine" going out to play. There was a wee Segway peloton on the go and I joined on the back 
Watched the golfers trying to hit the ball onto the green, over the cliffs at Amarilla. The buggy paths on the golf courses were good to ride on, gave way to golfers 
Enjoyed some great trails with fabulous scenery, then down to the pebble beach and admired the views there 
Travelled along the coast and stopped at a wee beach "shack", had a very nice toastie and a naughty cold beer 
A few hairy moments but managed to stay upright!
Toddled homeward and met a wee lizard with " sucker feet" put my finger beside him to show how tiny he was.
Enjoyed cycling in Tenerife but prefer Lanzarote as flatter terrain and their fat bikes are cheaper


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jan 2017)

Out this morning for my first ride since last weekend and while getting ready I thought "I'll just check the bike over" - glad I did as the front tyre was decidedly soft.
So out with the track pump and it was down to 45psi - a bit of pumping soon had it back to 110psi and after a good check I could see no signs of anything amiss, so quickly added a bit of air to the rear tyre (down to 90psi) and carried on with getting ready and have some brekkie.

Finally ready to go and with the tyre(s) appearing to hold pressure I decided to go out anyway.

A familiar route today, which the bike could probably do on it's own, but I like it and it's about as easy as a metric half gets from home - and that was the aim of the day.
Local roads first, where I was treated to a pair of excellent drivers who both patiently hung back until it was safe to pass then gave me loads of room, all within the first mile or so. Don't worry, it didn't last...
Up the hill to Scholes, huffing and puffing again, then the climb and steady descent into Barwick and right at the New Inn on to Long Lane and the descent, climb, then lovely descent and climb back into Garforth.
Quick pause here for a drink and to check the tyres (both fine) and then on up the A642, climbing out of Garforth and up and over J46 of the M1 and on towards Aberford. Passed a guy on a tourer with panniers front and rear, quick hello but this ain't a road to be riding two abreast on. Down the hill and straight on under the A1(M) and past Hook Moor Wind Farm and Lotherton Hall, disturbing a huge Red Kite in the road eating a bit of road kill.
Then down the long hill to the Crooked Billet and shortly after the sharp hill up into Saxton and the gentle roll down onto Main Street.
On from there to Barkston Ash, through the village and onto the long straight mile to Church Fenton, where despite everyone else managing to pass me sensibly, WVM got within a foot of my elbow...
As is often the way, he then pulled up outside a house in the distance and reversed on to the drive. I resisted the temptation to have a word as I passed 
Up and over the bridge at Church Fenton and then on through the village and eventually onto Brackenhill Lane along the southern perimeter of the airfield.
Although it had been grey with the odd mist patch all morning, there was a proper bit of fog along here, maybe unsurprising given how flat it is.
I do like this road and eventually I reached the East Coast Mainline, running parralell for a few hundred yards before climbing up and over the bridge and descending into Ryther.
Left here and I was soon back over the railway line and heading for Ozendyke and then Ulleskelf, again with the odd bit of mistiness.
Left again and down past the airfield entrance, completing the loop and then back the way I'd come to Barkston Ash then Saxton.
In the village it was another left and past the cricket club, before stopping at Linda's Bench for some well deserved Haribo Tangfastic and a photo or two:







Back in the saddle and still feeling surprisingly chipper, it was the lumpy route down to Copley lane and on to Lotherton Hall again.
Turned right towards Aberford, enjoying the downhill under the A1(M) and into the village, then Main Street and the familiar route onto Cattle Lane for the rollercoaster to Cock Beck and the inevitable climb from there up to Barwick - setting my 2nd fastest time ever over this route - and I've no idea how that happened as it didn't feel particularly fast and I was on the wrong bike for such speediness... 
Anyhow, the climb to Scholes, then the descent down Leeds Road and local roads to home.

*33.6 miles* (54.07km) in *2h 23m* at a much more respectable *14.1mph* with 1,322ft climbed and a balmy average temperature of 4.9°C

All good - much, much better than last weekends efforts so the indoor cycling during the week must be helping _and_ I've got my *metric half* in for the month, which means that the challenge is now on. 
Plus there were lots more cyclists out today which is always good to see and the front tyre is still fully inflated - although I'll keep an eye on it...

And finally, a map:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2017)

My second attempt at the opening challenge ride of the year. The first was a complete non starter after a bout of insomnia meant I finally fell asleep 45 minutes before my alarm was due to go off. Today though was no problem and I was up and on the road at about ten to seven.

Conditions were great for the time of year: mild, clear, hardly any wind and the only way it could have been better is if the roads had been dry. My route was a variation of my regular loop round North Shropshire: Out to Condover initially then looping round to the west and north through Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury and Melverley and onwards to Oswestry, Gobowen and Ellesmere. South through Wem, Shawbury, Roden and Cressage before ending up at Cardington and turning north again through Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Condover again and finally towards home.

Heading out, the main roads were quiet but there were a few vehicles down the lanes which was unexpected. Being out at this time it was of course dark to start with until after I'd passed Minsterley. At Melverley I disturbed two buzzards that were feasting on some roadkill - one flew off into a tree while the other flew alongside me for a short distance until it was sure I was going away.

Before Maesbrook I decided to try out an alternative route I'd looked at on the map which avoids much of the main road through Maesbury. This goes down some nice quiet lanes but was quite muddy and the hedges have recently been trimmed so there were cuttings everywhere. The Marathons coped with it though.

I had a food stop by the hill fort at Oswestry as usual, then continued. On the approach to Gobowen I joined the road just behind a rider on a much sportier bike than mine and was pleased to find myself keeping up (must be a tailwind ). In the town I took a shorter route than he did so ended up ahead.

The lanes to Ellesmere were as muddy as ever and I knew that the way to Lyneal would likely have a couple of floods as well so I took the B road from Welshampton on my way to Wem. I caught another rider on this stretch and would have overtaken but my next turning came up too soon.

Elevenses stop by the roadside near Waterloo where a passing rider stopped to check if I was okay. Thanks to the extra miles racked up by my earlier detour the Metric Century was passed in Shawbury rather than Roden. I took another alternative route through Walcot and Eaton Constantine which avoided having to go past my workplace.

Having miles in hand I was able to shorten the route at Cressage which gave a nice change of scene and cut down on the climbing a little bit. The rest of the route was my normal way skirting close to Harley, Hughley and Longville before reaching Cardington. I was tired by now so wasn't quick but was finding the hills seemed easier than they usually would be at this point. I enjoyed the fast descent of Folly Bank and the easier riding the other side on the way home (apart from crossing Lyth Hill that is)

102.7 miles for the day at a quite reasonable 13 mph average. The bike will want a good wash tomorrow. * Edit to add:* Total time including stops was almost exactly 9 hours. Quite pleased with that.





A couple of miles in. It ain't half dark out here.





Before dawn on a Saturday but the creamery at Minsterley is still hard at work to produce desserts for you.





Misty near Maesbrook.





Oswestry.





Misty at Ellesmere too.





Elevenses stop. The photo doesn't convey how horrendously mucky the knockabout bike has got.





Near Uppington you come round a corner to find this vista of The Wrekin.





Lunch stop at Cressage. The river looks strange with a layer of mist sitting on it.





Cardington. The phone box which I had to use to call for rescue a couple of years ago is due to be decomissioned soon. (And I still don't get a mobile signal in the village)





Crossing Lyth Hill on the last leg home. On the left of pic it looks like someone has just started their Zafira.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jan 2017)

The Saturday crew assembled. Mark L and me in the Green and Pete M, Margaret P-R and John G in Upton. I was hoping that Steve E would decide on our route but in the event he couldn't make it. So they all looked at me. I grabbed at the nearest straw (aka the first idea that came into my head). Newent? It was agreed. Oh dear I'd have to engage brain nav now.

At least the first section is well known to us all out through the Castlemorton lanes and on to Pendock. My brain indicated a left turn to take us to Gadfield Elm and Hethelpit Cross. Good stuff I'd figured it out so on around by Okle Clifford and we were there. We arrived and were served quite quickly but then folks began to turn up for lunch. We'd just got in ahead of the rush!

Our route back had some discussion in order to get the Upton crowd back but also allow John a different route back to Worcester. So it was a fairly standard run back by Oxenhall and Norman's Land to Dymock. Then the lanes to Bromsberrow where the route decision was taken to go by the Castlemorton Lanes again. We said our byes at Welland Stone to the Upton bound two and then continued by Hanley Swan to the Guarlford road where I looped around the triangles with John peeling off on the first. Mark had misunderstood I think and headed straight up the Guarlford road.

TBH I don't remember seeing much of the countryside on this one. There was just so much chat going on that I think we were all focussed into the group rather than looking outward. No worries it was a super outing in super company. 53 smiles today.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Jan 2017)

GGJ said:


> Flat!!! I must have been in the wrong location
> 
> You can just about make out Femes in the picture, left hand valley which is 5.5 miles away and climbs to over 400 meters
> View attachment 156527
> ...


Mostly flat


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2017)

Maybe I can start contributing to this thread again since I was told how to post pics without having to endure PhotoBucket!

Met my cycling buddy at 10am for the ferry at Gourock taking us over to Dunoon. Weather was a bit "dreich" and not as pleasant as promised by the BBC, so no surprises there .






We are both retired members of Strathclyde's finest law enforcers, and on the ferry across to Dunoon, we bumped into another guy who we both worked with about 25 years ago, who was heading over to visit his son and family. Small world.

We set off to do a loop which neither of us has done before, despite it being quite close to home. It follows the shoreline around he Holy Loch, then Loch Long, before cutting across a fairly steep climb over the hill to Loch Eck, and the road back to Dunoon. Strava link.
After the fast descent, I noticed I had my first puncture for a while. The first use was made of the compressed air inflator which I bought last summer. I am very impressed with it. New tube fitted and tyre inflated, back on the road within about 5 minutes.






Going down the loch side the hills were reflecting off the calm water, so we waited for a break in the trees to get a photo opportunity. This coincided with a house on the opposite side of the road, and while we were taking photos there was a knock on the window of the house. It was only the same ex colleague we had met on the ferry!






From there it was another 7 or 8 miles back to the ferry, and the Scotch mist had come down, so it was a bit damp! Quite a good ride out for early January in Scotland, though .


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Jan 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/824192045

115 Km's today, up to Chichester and back. It was so foggy up at the top of Portsdown hill early on, I had to slow to a crawl, because I could barely see my hand in front of my face. Mind you that didn't stop the idiot in the gun metal grey Saab, with no lights on at all, pulling straight out in front of me, despite the fact I was lit up like a Christmas tree, and the idiot in the old red Renault Espace who got so close his wing mirror hit my elbow, who then ( unfortunately for him ) stopped at the red light in front, got all mouthy with me, opened his door into me ( on purpose ) but failed to notice the marked police car stopped behind him. It didn't end well for him. He really shouldn't be such a douche bag with three bald tyres, and one rear light cluster out. Other than that, it was fun.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Jan 2017)

Knee op successful and Christmas/New Year cold vanquished so for the first time since Oct 2015 the bike exited the rear yard for a 'gentle' 16 mile ride




observing where the pot holes/lumps and ruts were, and I was surprised to find I was not the slowest, nor next to slowest, on Strava since New Year up the climb either side of 12 mile point.
The other change I came across was that the local country park seemed to have employed a security guard to stop cyclists using it - "Patch" was however quickly persuaded to let me pass.




I had on a pair of Polaris gloves bought in their sale - fine until I took one off and discovered the lining moved all over the place such that I could not get it back on properly - ended up with both gloves only part on. The other annoyance was my Garmin giving very slow speed readings and switching off. It eventually dawned on me I had fitted this morning the speed sensor to the pedal and the candance sensor to the axle having taken them off while the bike was not being used.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2017)

GGJ said:


> The 5 ferries is a nice day out when the weather conditions improve


I've done the 3 ferries a few times, i.e. Gourock/Dunoon - over the big climb at Loch Striven - Colintraive/Rhubodach - onto Bute - Rothesay/Wemyss Bay - back to Gourock. Will get round to the 5 ferries when time and weather permit!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 156506
> View attachment 156505
> View attachment 156504
> View attachment 156503
> ...




Cheat.
It's just not fair.....


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jan 2017)

A swift 20k yesterday nipping over to the airport and back. Jolly nice to see a DC3 sitting on the tarmac - we flew in it last year. Today was 19k going down to the coast, with a detour for breakfast and a look at the local waterfall, which I'd not seen before.
Now sitting on the balcony wondering whether to have a beer or a G&T. Life is tough.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jan 2017)

Met office said no rain, BBC said no rain, and at 0820 there was no rain. Dry enough for the dry bike, so off I went. All good until the 7 mile mark when a little light rain started, and it started getting really quite misty, so glad I had lights on. By the time I got to Lightwater it was raining really quite persistently, and I was beginning to think the wet bike would have been a good idea (it was having a cold wet a*se that prompted this thought...). Still, pressed on to get my metric half challenge ride done, just in case I drop out of the metric century challenge, then added a few extra miles to get an extra Eddington number. Just over 35 miles today, and I emptied my winter boots of water of the bath.


----------



## colly (8 Jan 2017)

A few short laps near home before breakfast. It's kind of dull going over the same bits of road and there are only so many ways you can vary climing a hill..........sit down all the way up, stand and honk it all the way up, sit down for the first part then stand, stand for the first part then sit. It wears very thin very quickly.

 On the up side a quick text saying breakfast will be 15 mins means I get to nip home and indulge.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12502883



I'm pretty sure I crossed paths with @Old jon. Just north of Oakwood Clock.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jan 2017)

I wasn't intending to ride today but by about 11.30 it was spring like, so I went and put some kit on, fingerless mitts,shorts and no overshoes! It was great.
I only did 11.5 miles and I took my Spa out. Saw 2 others in shorts too.







https://www.strava.com/activities/825139910


----------



## Old jon (8 Jan 2017)

January still, oddly reasonable weather tempted me out on the bike. Maybe yesterday’s fluid calorie intake ( beer ) had something to do with it also, but what the rhubarb. A well worn route came easily to the well worn mind and off I went through the Sunday silence of Holbeck and on towards Crown Point Bridge to cross the river Aire. That is about as low as the ride ever goes, so its up through Oakwood, @colly does not look like his avatar, past the redundant park gates and another up for Boot Hill, which did feel steep for some strange reason.

Turn right at the top, that’s Red Hall Lane, to Skeltons and then Thorner Lane to that village. Up again. Church Hill is accurately named, and along the road to Bramham, where the video was shot through a strangely dirty lens cover. Hmm.



Turn left onto West Woods Road and at the roundabout, eventually, turn off for Collingham and left again onto the A 58. I resisted the temptation to turn left onto Jewitt Lane, I suspect the steepness might have had something to do with that, and pedalled all the way back to Leeds on the A 58. There are still hills that way, the slog from the bottom of Bardsey up through Scarcroft certainly tires my legs more than a little. Big grin down that hill again, and retrace the start of the outward ride, turning into the street 28.3 miles after turning out of it. Another good ride.

Sort of directions . . .


----------



## Donger (8 Jan 2017)

45 miles in relentless Scotch mist today. Never really wet, but never dry either. A rather depleted Kingsway CC Intermediates club ride today, with Darren, Ollie, Rich and Matt:




The ride was from Quedgeley (South of Gloucester) over to Much Marcle via Newent and Dymock and back via Kempley, Newent again and Taynton & Tibberton. The highlights were the nice warm cafe stop at the Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle (where coffee and cakes were hoovered up in no time) and the quiet, rolling country lanes from there back to Tibberton ... including a nice quiet tarmac bridleway that Rich showed us as a way of avoiding a bit of the busy main road. Would have been great if a couple of horsey types had had even the remotest idea how to keep their excitable whippets under control. We ran the gauntlet, and came out the other end without any dog bites.

On the outward journey, we briefly demonstrated the combined skills of the Kingsway CC Formation Track Standing Ensemble at the traffic lights in Newent. (A truly fine sight as, to a man, we kept it going right from the lights going red to them turning green again, and then moved off smoothly in formation).

Nice to get out there and work off some of the mince pies. Let's hope the weather dries out a bit soon .... so far in two rides I've done 108 miles this year, and every single damn one of them in the wet. Bring on the Spring!
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Dark46 (8 Jan 2017)

Well my first ride out with the KCC this year. 

As I walked to the various wondered if this was a good idea as it was already spitting with rain. Then I remembered that it wasn't forcast to stay. 

I think a few people were surprised to see me as I've not been out since the end of November. I had already made my mind up I was going on the beginners route as it was to be about 25 miles, which is a good distance to get back to without trying to go to far to early. 

@Donger went with @gordyfinbar on the inter ride up to Much Marcle to Westons Cider for a pint. 

@Frazzle decided to come with me on the beginners route, not sure why but I'm always glad as it always turns out to be a pass take at some point. 

I think there was about 15 people turning up for today's ride. We split into 3 groups of fast, inter and beginners. The route today was to Arlingham and back with a coffee stop at Saul junction on the way back. 

I lead the way out of the estate and into the country passed the Pilot Inn and on to the Elmore loop. . The roads was damp but didn't have as much muck on them as I expected. (mind you my bike looks a mess now lol) 

So it was to the edge of the River Severn and then down to Arlingham. 

The ride was nice and relaxed paced so I wasn't expecting any positive or any trophies on Strava. 

Getting to the Stables at Saul I was ready for a coffee and a slice of something. There was a slice of Lemon curd that looked rather burnt which turned out to be Chocolate Brownie. 
It went down well with my semi skinny Latte. 

From Saul we headed to the A38 and back to Quedgeley. The ride turned out to be 27.1 miles and a average of 13.9 mph. So pretty chuffed around.


----------



## Donger (8 Jan 2017)

You look like you've ridden the Grand National, @Dark46 !


----------



## Dark46 (8 Jan 2017)

Donger said:


> You look like you've ridden the Grand National, @Dark46 !



Glen is to blame along the A38 as he had no guards, and even Matt's raceblades got me a bit too


----------



## Smithbat (8 Jan 2017)

Went out for my first non commuting ride of the year today. I did have to walk up one hill as I forgot it was there and a 15% gradient in a car is a whole different kettle of fish on a bike. Pretty skies until it started clouding over but I have blow away the cobwebs and averaged 10.4 miles an hour so I am very happy.
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/825370234/embed/84f26d37a54af18b037d30ca5af4b93a3d6e8259
'


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jan 2017)

John B was up for an outing so we met up and headed south in mistiness over the common for Bromsberrow. The chat was flowing well as we hadn't seen each other for quite a while. We took the Ryton dodge for Dymock and Kempley to take to Gwynne's Hill. I hadn't been along this lane for a while. The Gloucester club came the other way with much "Hi" going on even if the mist persisted. Next is that horrid steep thing up to Lyne Down (should be Lyne Up really). Not long now along the flanks of the Marcles to The Nest. That's a renaming of an old favourite cafe at The Verzons. Plenty of riders were inside and plenty more showed up as we sat to our chat and refreshments.

The rain came on. Now that was unexpected - another poor weather forecast. At least it wasn't too cold or windy and the mist had been washed away. John's front tyre was flat and the culprit was obvious - a massive thorn from hedge clippings. He changed the tube but that seemed to be not holding air. After much fiddling a valve malfunction was corrected and all was well with the world again. Apart from the rain anyway.

It felt quite cold as we got going but we soon warmed up over the Munsley lump. Then the climb over Wellington Heath arrived and my back started to complain. John waited before we dropped off and headed for the Wyche. Now my back really complained as I struggled upwards. Not fun for sure. We said our thanks at the top and as John headed off I had a little chat with an MtB rider who was taking his young son out on the Hills. Looks like good fun for the lad I thought. Dead keen to get going for sure. With my back still hurting I dropped off for home, a warm shower, and a change of clothing, my kit having got quite wet. Good one with my old pal today. Now my back needs some TLC. 41 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jan 2017)

Dark46 said:


> @Donger went with @gordyfinbar on the inter ride up to Much Marcle to Westons Cider for a pint.


Oooh - I crossed the lane just above Weston's on our ride today. I didn't see anyone going for the climb tho' @Donger and @gordyfinbar 

Actually - was it your group who came over Gwynne's Hill in the mist? One rider was in a Gloucester jersey. If it was then I was the one at the back of the two you saw going the other way to you @Donger


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2017)

Needed to blow away the cobwebs after yesterday (cat show = lots of driving + whole day indoors) so went out on a ride of around 14-ish miles or so late morning, an hour and 15 minutes. Nice day for it; mild, no wind, roads more or less dry, hardly any traffic. Encountered five other cyclists and one rather hardy jogger.

Had a few routes in mind, but ended up going via California, up Lawn Lane into Downham. Cyclist #1 was pulled up on the verge at the top of Lawn Lane having a snack - he had a touring bike with panniers on the back. Fizzed through Downham, and instead of going right down Mill Hill, kept on straight along High Road. Came across cyclist #2 riding in the opposite direction. A bit further on, noticed someone had fly-tipped a whole load of junk in a field near Red Caps Lane. Not good. 

Nice ride from then on up to Way Head, where I was overtaken by cyclists #3 & #4, both wearing Ely CC kit. Shortly after, I found them stopped by the side of the road mending a back wheel puncture. Asked if they were OK, they said yes and waved me on my way. Carried on down Way Head Drove into Coveney, past St Peter-Ad-Vincula and left into School Lane, heading towards Ely.

Encountered the rather hardy jogger on Green Drove, just before it meets West Fen Road. Carried on along West Fen Road, past Isle Vets (and rode through a load of horse poo - not much choice there, it was all over the road). Turned left onto the A10 for the short stretch up to the football ground. Left on the roundabout took me onto the B1411. Spotted cyclist #5 whizzing down the hill as I was riding up it.

From there it's the same three miles home as my commute; Ely Road, Brick Kiln Lane, California etc. Much nicer to ride when I'm in lycra, the legs are co-operating, when I've no backpack, nor weighed down by the gubbins I need for the day. All in all, a very enjoyable ride that, compared to Wednesday night's commute, didn't really feel like hard work at all. 

Was home just in time for a well-deserved lunch - roast beef & mustard sandwich, tea and a couple of clementines.


----------



## Jon George (8 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> but what the rhubarb.


As an author interested in language, your turn of phrase, sir, more than often has me clapping my hands in delight. Please don't stop.


----------



## Rustybucket (8 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Met office said no rain, BBC said no rain, and at 0820 there was no rain. Dry enough for the dry bike, so off I went. All good until the 7 mile mark when a little light rain started, and it started getting really quite misty, so glad I had lights on. By the time I got to Lightwater it was raining really quite persistently, and I was beginning to think the wet bike would have been a good idea (it was having a cold wet a*se that prompted this thought...). Still, pressed on to get my metric half challenge ride done, just in case I drop out of the metric century challenge, then added a few extra miles to get an extra Eddington number. Just over 35 miles today, and I emptied my winter boots of water of the bath.



All 3 of my weather Apps on my phone said no rain! So didn't take any wet kit out with me! Lucky I had my gilet to use for abit of protection from the rain.

I've learnt my lesson to always take out a waterproof with me in my back pocket!


----------



## Glow worm (8 Jan 2017)

A nice 23 miler here this afternoon. I'd heard rumours of waxwings in Cherry Hinton near Cambridge so off I went there first.







Not great pics but it was good to see them (11 in total)






A v. blurry waxwing!

A small group of folks had gathered to admire the birds. After a while I headed off out onto the Fen past Quy and Lode, (dicing with death on the B1102) and on to Burwell Fen near Wicken. Had a great view of a barn owl near Swaffham Prior.

There are still plenty of short eared owls on Burwell Fen and I saw three or four today. Headed home at dusk- now noticeably later than a couple of weeks ago.

I've just hosed half the county off the bike - it's really hard work keeping it clean in winter!


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jan 2017)

Front tyre was a touch soft again (down to 80psi) after being left overnight so pumped it up and will sort it this week (no time today), then out just after 9am with no particular plan other than to go for a ride.

Up onto Coal Road where after just a few hundred yards I got stopped at a Stop / Go board - the lad operating it apologised and we had a quick chat about bikes. Apparently he'd have rather been out on a bike this morning too 

Back on my way and then left onto Red Hall Lane, then the A58 and onto Whin Moor Lane, which unlike last week was a) open and b) ice free so the twisty route into Shadwell and then a right and back down the hill through the village, across Bay Horse Lane, the sharp climb back up to the A58 and across onto Carr Lane.
The usual twisty, lumpy route into Thorner, where I stopped to find out what was rattling.
Nothing, apparently, so on my way again and onto Milner Lane and the even sharper climb onto the ridge where two guys were fettling a bike at the roadside.
"Alright lads?" "Aye, just trying to sort these mudguards out" - well, we've all been there! 
Along the ridge and up to Rigton Green, where the road was as muddy as ever, so this time I took Compton Lane, which got marginally better after a couple of hundred yards. Eventually reached the Jewitt Lane junction where I did what any good cyclist would do and let gravity take over for the long and occasionally twisty descent all the way down to Collingham and the A58.
A brief squirt along the A58 to the A659 and the climb up to Wattle Syke Roundabout. Fairly busy even on a Sunday morning, but for a change everyone was playing nicely, so it was across the roundabout, under the A1(M) and then into the little layby for a quick drink.

Back on and down to Boston Spa, reminding myself what a rubbish surface this road has.
Past the garage (diesel 128.9 a litre  ) and then right, right and left and on to Clifford, passing the guys who'd been mudguard fettling earlier heading the other way. Through Clifford and down the hill to Bramham, with the quick run spoilt by temporary traffic lights - on red, obvs 
Climbed back out of Bramham towards the bridge over the A1(M) where I stopped for Haribo and a photo:




Quite a few cyclists passed as I was having a breather, including a couple on a tandem. It was soon time to be back on my way (too cold for loitering about), so over the bridge for the climb up Thorner Road.
As I was slogging up the hill, I'm fairly sure @Old jon came flying past in the opposite direction down the hill - reading his ride report it seems like it was him 
Right onto Thorner Lane and through the dip, gaining on a guy on a flat bar bike - but before I could catch him I was passed by two other cyclists and then a third just after catching him 
Left onto Milner Lane and back along to Thorner, down the hill this time. Through the village and the inevitable climb up Sandhills (Van Zyl Hill), before Skeltons Lane, Coal Road and back down to home.

*23.47 miles* (37.77km) in *1h 49m* at an average of *12.8mph* with *1,181ft* of climbing and an average temperature of *4.6°C*.
Happy to get some decent miles in two days on the bounce and can live with the slower average speed due to the extra climbing and crappier road surfaces (in every sense) today.
Surprised that the average temp was colder today than yesterday as it didn't feel it (although it certainly wasn't warm).
Not surprised though that the bike was _absolutely_ filthy again - thank goodness for mudguards. Still, I'd rather clean the bike after riding the lanes than just ride on the main roads.

Another bonus was that there were loads of cyclists out today - it was _almost_ like summer had arrived there were that many of us out there!

And finally, a map:


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2017)

After yesterday's aborted ride due to a snapped chain and halfords not having the correct chain my commuting hybrid was rudely awaken on a Sunday morning . I had arranged to meet Steve a work colleague who hasn't riden a lot last year so is considerably slower than me so the hybrid will slow me down and hopefully match are speeds . Out at 0900 to meeting point in Rothley via Anstey and Cropston . Got there first and Steve soon arrived after a chat about distance and time we decided on a route . Back to Cropston and headed rounded the back of Bradgate park and carried on pass the golf course . Swung left back towards the park and then back to the park and down warren hill and through Swithland ,Woodhouse ,Quorn and Mountsorrel where Steve turned for home having done 15 miles which he was well happy at . Me riding the hybrid and him on his Boardman roadie workout just about right with me still putting in an effort instead of having a easy ride on my roadie . When Steve turned off I got 18.5 miles in the bag so what the heck a 50 km is doable so carried on through Mountsorrel left at crossroads in Rothley over the river and then Cossington ,Sileby and back over the river to Mountsorrel again then took my commuting route home so the hybrid knew where it was going . Home with 32.7 miles in the bag a really enjoyable ride and a nice change to do a longer ride on the hybrid but it's much harder work than the roadie . Absolutely loads of riders out and about today .


----------



## Old jon (8 Jan 2017)

Jon George said:


> As an author interested in language, your turn of phrase, sir, more than often has me clapping my hands in delight. Please don't stop.



Well, thank you, sir.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Jan 2017)

Was supposed to be doing this months 100k/Strava fondo ride yesterday via the club run but a combination of late rising and fog put paid to that so had to make do with a brisk 53km instead;usual route via Cottenham,the bus way,Willingham,Earith and Haddenham.

https://www.strava.com/activities/824206005


----------



## iandg (8 Jan 2017)

Opened my account for the 1/2 century challenge. A nice steady 10-14 mph southerly wind with no gusts so took the opportunity to ride the fixed (48x21).Out into a cross/head wind to Callanish via the gradual gradient of the single track Pentland Road (only saw one car in about 20km). Then a wind assisted climb to Achmor and back onto the single track 'A858' and back to Stornoway.

https://www.strava.com/activities/825343283






The Pentland Road






@ Callanish Stones






The climb to Achmor






(Nearly) all downhill from here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2017)

Sunday morning pootle with our lass. Decided rather than use the ice bike I would use my lads Rockhopper. It is two sizes too small for me, but our lass rides slow so I put the seat as high as I could and off we went. 

12 miles of pootling was quite enjoyable though the gearing on it is ridiculous for riding on the tarmac and the tractor tyres are hard work.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2017)

This morning was the Goodbye Christmas Yorkshire Pudding 100k audax, which had a new start point in York and route.

I was riding with my 12 year-old and his first audax: https://www.strava.com/activities/825551910

The organisation at the start was a bit shambolic but the route's decent apart from a busy section out of Selby. We had pre-registered but were in a queue with those who had forms until after the start! That left us seeing a trail of riders going and not the best initial experience for him.

Through the racecourse was interesting and a few riders seemed to find a sensible detour. Then it was through Tadcaster to Boston Spa and a quick stop. Back through the other side of Tadcaster to Selby was a good stint, little traffic and it meant I could ride beside by 12yo rather than behind him.

From Selby it got a little busy in places, with too much traffic on narrow roads. However he decided to put a spurt on with 10 miles to go and kept catching other riders - apparently he'd decided in Selby to do a 10 mile time trial to the end but wasn't going to tell me 

We were 4 hrs 25 for the 100k which includes stops with a 16mph actual ride average. It's the first time on this new route and I'm sure they'll make a few changes for next year.


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Jan 2017)

First “proper” ride today after my fall - I’d been out once before, but aborted after 9 miles when I broke a chain... I had thought the bike had survived the accident OK - and it had - but it seems to have suffered from being put away wet and salty when I was in hospital!

So I set out this morning - chain sorted and the bike well lubed - and headed inland for a few miles on a busy road. Got off that road as soon as I could onto the farm roads, and it started to rain. Drizzle that seemed to hang in the air - “wet rain”.

That was a bad section of the ride. Single track farm roads, wet, and muddy, and an area that I wasn’t very familiar with. My confidence had gone, after the accident, and I spent far too much time braking. Didn’t feel comfortable at all.

Met up with the road section of NCN7, and followed that for a few miles towards Kilwinning - felt a lot happier, Familiar roads, less muddy, and the rain had stopped!

Decided to head towards Stewarton, about 10 miles away. I know several quiet roads that would take be there, didn’t now which one was best, so decided to let my new toy - a Garmin - make the decision. It took me there by a route that I didn’t know about - good decision.

Approaching Stewarton, the back disc brake started making some strange noises. Sounded like a stone caught in the calliper - the calliper was covered in mud. Wiped it down as best I could and pushed on.The noise went away - but came back intermittently. Not good.

Arrived Stewarton - had planned to stop for coffee, but pushed on, heading home by my usual route. Back brake not right, but still working, sort of.

On through kilwinning and heading home via NCN73. I guessed I’d have done about 45 km by the time I reached home, so took a diversion to try to make it up to 50. Headed down through stevenson to the old ICI site, and cycled round some of the factory.

I wish I had taken some photos. 30 years ago, this was the biggest employer in the area. The site is over 2 miles long and at least a mile wide, with well over 18,000 people working there at it’s peak. It had it’s own railway station and harbour! My father and two of my uncles worked there. Now it’s derelict - there are a few small industrial units, but the majority of the area is fenced off and relatively inaccessible.

It was mainly an explosives factory, and the munitions were manufactured in lots of little buildings, all well spaced out in the sand dunes, so that an accident in one wouldn’t set off the rest.

I hadn’t been there since I was a teenager, over 30 years ago, when I drove down and collected my dad at the gatehouse.

There’s some great “urban exploration” to be done there, but I stuck to the roads - which means I couldn’t get very far into the site.

Headed back home - 52km, and very slow!

Next job was to have a closer look at that back brake. It was indeed a stone in the calliper - but it was BEHIND the pad, which meant that the pad was sitting at an angle, and had been worn down to the rivets! Quick trip along to Halfords for new pads.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jan 2017)

DCLane said:


> This morning was the Goodbye Christmas Yorkshire Pudding 100k audax, which had a new start point in York and route.
> 
> I was riding with my 12 year-old and his first audax: https://www.strava.com/activities/825551910
> 
> ...


Respect to your lad  Did you drop you on the climbs again


----------



## galaxy (8 Jan 2017)

Like Cosmic bike, as i live so close to him the weather was pants, i was late to rise after having friends round last night. So no ride, i bottled getting wet.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2017)

First non-commute ride of the year and also the first 50 miler of the year - albeit unplanned!

Another grey, miserable day with wet roads so I took the Cube hybrid/MTB out on a slower paced go where the mood takes me type of ride. This turned out to be a back road run via Levington & Nacton out to the outskirts of Ipswich, then up and down the roads around Rushmere, Martlesham, Newbourne, Bucklesham, Kirton and Falkenham. 

A first look at the distance readout on the Garmin a couple of miles from home (I'd been using it in map display mode) showed just over 40 miles - I didn't realise I'd gone that far - so I took a bridleway back route to Felixstowe and then down to and along the seafront before heading back inland for home to round it up to the 50.

https://www.strava.com/activities/825504767


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Respect to your lad  Did you drop you on the climbs again



No climbs = not being dropped 

However we're off up Holme Moss on Saturday - the reason's a secret - so I'm expecting to be


----------



## srw (9 Jan 2017)

It was damp and cold, I was very slow and it was only about 6 miles. And I'm bushed. But it was my first ride since November, and represents another rung on the ladder of getting fit again.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jan 2017)

srw said:


> It was damp and cold, I was very slow and it was only about 6 miles. And I'm bushed. But it was my first ride since November, and represents another rung on the ladder of getting fit again.


Wish I could be as optimistic about my loss of form. Induction at local gym today and after tried out a Wattbike. Depressed about my form. However as well as time off due to shoulder fracture, I am also just over a virus infection, something like Norro virus.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jan 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Wish I could be as optimistic about my loss of form. Induction at local gym today and after tried out a Wattbike. Depressed about my form. However as well as time off due to shoulder fracture, I am also just over a virus infection, something like Norris virus.


 You've been off the bike for quite a while with the shoulder injury, and to have virus on top of that can't be fun. Perhaps a slow and steady approach to getting back on the bike, especially at this time of year...


----------



## hondated (9 Jan 2017)

GGJ said:


> Flat!!! I must have been in the wrong location
> 
> You can just about make out Femes in the picture, left hand valley which is 5.5 miles away and climbs to over 400 meters
> View attachment 156527
> ...





Donger said:


> 45 miles in relentless Scotch mist today. Never really wet, but never dry either. A rather depleted Kingsway CC Intermediates club ride today, with Darren, Ollie, Rich and Matt:
> View attachment 156572
> 
> The ride was from Quedgeley (South of Gloucester) over to Much Marcle via Newent and Dymock and back via Kempley, Newent again and Taynton & Tibberton. The highlights were the nice warm cafe stop at the Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle (where coffee and cakes were hoovered up in no time) and the quiet, rolling country lanes from there back to Tibberton ... including a nice quiet tarmac bridleway that Rich showed us as a way of avoiding a bit of the busy main road. Would have been great if a couple of horsey types had had even the remotest idea how to keep their excitable whippets under control. We ran the gauntlet, and came out the other end without any dog bites.
> ...


If anyone doesn't get enthusiastic about getting out on their bike after seeing this photo then they might need to question if cycling is the sport for them.
Clearly everyone was enjoying themselves and dressed to face the weather. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Jan 2017)

Wow, 100 pages since my last ride. Motivation has gone! Tonight though I got out. An experiment to see if it helped my breathing which has been rubbish.

Lights charged and tyres pumped up, all I had to do was get changed and go. I then made a terrible mistake. Readers of a more sensitive nature may want to skip to the next entry....

....For those still with me, I find that a liberal application of mega-death-heat warm up balm helps my knees cope in the winter. So, trousers down and a healthy dollop on each knee, use one hand to rub in and immediately off to the bathroom to wash hands. This task safely negotiated, off with the under-crackers and on with the cycling shorts. A bit of a struggle, well,mother are tight and on they went followed quickly by bib-tights and jacket. Shoes, shoe covers, gloves and winter bobble hat complete the look and I'm ready to go.

Outside with the bike and the familiar intense warmth is spreading through my knees. This is followed at the top of the road, by a less welcome stinging burning feeling in areas I wouldn't mention in mixed company! Being a man, I decide it will be temporary and to cycle through the pain. 

It takes only 500m or so to make me think a more long term solution is required. A quick U turn in executed followed by a smart sprint home. A frantic knocking at the door brings the wife rushing thinking I have crashed already. Oh, but how I wish it was merely a crash!

The pain is now at a level that makes me frightened to look down lest I see flames. I'm not going to go into the treatment here, but, let's just say I will need to go up to the shop now before the kids can have their bedtime glass of milk!

Dairy therapy and a different pair of shorts later and I'm on my way. A lovely clear night with a bright nearly full moon. No wildlife tonight. I might have heard an owl but this might just have been the breath wheezing into my lungs. Here is a picture of the bike complete with fresh dirt from the 25 miles I managed just to show I did it. Not quite as slow as I feared. I have a winter long big ring embargo. Maybe my scalded nether regions added a little oomph to my speed?

Let me sign off by saying, apply embrocation AFTER you have donned your shorts.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Outside with the bike and the familiar intense warmth is spreading through my knees. This is followed at the top of the road, by a less welcome stinging burning feeling in areas I wouldn't mention in mixed company!



Ouch! 

Mind, I've done something similar, albeit involving chillis.  It hurts. And I won't be doing *that* again in a hurry.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jan 2017)

Fully expected to get wet on the way to work this morning, but nope, stayed dry for an extended 10 mile commute. Was raining really hard at 6pm so I thought I was in for a wet ride home, but no, by the time I rode home it had stopped. 17 miles today.


----------



## Old jon (10 Jan 2017)

Six degrees! That’s almost warm. Cannot not ride, in the worst possible English. North and a bit west seemed reasonable, and I was not after a big ( for me ) ride. In the end 29.1 miles were covered in weather that improved all the way along.

Holbeck Triangle for a start. Not aircraft but jobs went missing there, but the ride through warms up the legs a bit, and is one way on to the towpath, which I pedalled along to Viaduct Road, travelling this way means Cardigan Road and the tedious climb out to Lawnswood. It is not that steep, but drags on and on. There’s nowt to look at except the outside of big old houses. And the traffic.

Today, carry straight on past Golden Acre Park and through Bramhope, no nadgery downhill today just the simple joy of turning right at the Dyneley Arms and some downhill swoopery on Pool Bank.



After the end of the video, carry straight on to Otley, into quite a breeze today, and then its payback time, the Leeds Road up and back towards home. As the ever obliging Garmin shows, I turned right in Headingley, down the hill to Kirkstall and a trundle back down the towpath, through a neglected lump of Hunslet and home. Grin still in place.

Ever obliging, still in the building,


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Jan 2017)

Nice(in the end) commute today but took a while to get going with some headwind in some parts not helping.

Was the usual 20p road run in to Cambridge via Histon and then turning down Kings Hedges and through Chesterton,then over and along the river before coming out on Newmarket Rd and then down Coldham's Lane.

Good temperature and got the clothing about right;got a bit warm with a couple of efforts over Histon Bridge and along Kings Hedges Road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/827072253

Yesterday was a short hop from Waterbeach on the mongrel as I had a few things to take to work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/826063593


----------



## Jon George (10 Jan 2017)

An experimental pootle out to The Trimleys and back to see if an adjustment in layers works (gilet under winter jacket, rather compression top). It does - though if the weather changes too much over the next few days, this kind of micro-management will go out the window. 

A pic of some beet near Bucklesham. I went for what I considered to be the best composition, rather than the long, _long_ heap of unrefined sugar that extended across the field.


----------



## iandg (10 Jan 2017)

Wet and muddy ride on the lcal trails on the Cross-Check. Haven't ridden it since September, forgot how much I love that bike 

https://www.strava.com/activities/827493583


----------



## gbb (11 Jan 2017)

First roper ride I think of 2017, done a bit on the turbo and maybe a short ride on the hybrid but today I surprised myself....
Been harbouring a chest cough since Xmas, my shift this last weekend so there hasn't been many opportunities for a ride. Doctors this morning to get my chest checked out, seems OK but she sent me for an x-ray anyway, shopping, home....turbo ?....bike ?...it's blooming blowy out there, I sense myself chickening out...get a grip man, bike out.
Just 19 steady miles given my chest is still a bit ropey, hard work on the out run, lovely on the return, just nice to spend some time outside while the sun was shining...occasionally. it's a right mixed bag out there.


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Jan 2017)

Steady commute this morning along the 20p,again diving down Kings Hedges and through Chesterton,but this time I headed up East Rd for a stop at the Espresso Library for a Birthday treat;







Then off to work,still bottle of red tonight

https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/nhs-rip-off-png.156809/


----------



## Jon George (11 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> but this time I headed up East Rd for a stop at the Espresso Library for a Birthday treat;
> Then off to work,still bottle of red tonight


Happy Birthday! Enjoy tonight!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jan 2017)

Wow the wind was strong. 40 mph gusts. Scary. Rich B and I headed for the shelter of the lanes. That worked. Hedges are a superb invention. We worked our way down to the Marsh where the wind helped us across to more shelter on the other side. The Hams are a bit exposed in places but although we had a mostly cross wind there was a component helping. We decided to miss out on Woolridge today. There would be strong winds up there. Not long and we arrived at the cafe. Lovely soup, tea and chat.

Ralph R had planned to join us here. Winds on the open main roads forced him to abandon. Another reason to avoid main roads. We rode upwards to Brand Green with the woods giving us shelter. Then we dropped and climbed to Redmarley. Rich decided we would go by Pendock. The choice wasn't so important now as the wind was moderating noticeably. We looped back to Castlemorton but took the Brotheridge Green route to keep the wind at bay. That worked too but by now Rich was tiring so he tucked in on my wheel over the last 5 miles. No worries. A lovely 51 smile outing with my pal.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Steady commute this morning along the 20p,again diving down Kings Hedges and through Chesterton,but this time I headed up East Rd for a stop at the Espresso Library for a Birthday treat. Then off to work,still bottle of red tonight



Happy birthday! Hope you've had a fabby day. And plenty of cake.


----------



## Dark46 (11 Jan 2017)

I should have gone with the Eastgate Cycle Club tonight but as I was unsure of the weather, so I decided to go out early as I was early home from work. I did text @Donger but he was busy giving blood. 

I decided to do the same route as last Sunday, so this we not be a long post. 
The reason for this was easy as it's many back roads, so traffic wouldn't be a issue.






To be honest everything went according to plan apart from some numpties from work, which kept phoning! 

On the last stretch of road I had a young woman who wouldn't pass me, she was only in a Fiat 500. I was as far over as possible, plus a Passage past me. Some people a behind hope. 

On getting to Arlingham I took some pictures as there was no mist unlike Sunday. Plus looking along the bank a hunt was returning.





They all seemed very polite and said '' Good afternoon ''. I responded in kind. 

On the way back I over took some of the hunt that were on the road, unlike others that had their horseboxes at the end of the road.

I announced that I was approaching from behind at the all waved me passed thanking me at the same time.





I'm just glad to get the milage in incase the weather turns at the weekend too. 

In the end 26.2 miles and a average of 14.1 mph.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2017)

7.4 miles, grey wintry fog , on my own, no cyclists and just one walker. Had to ride off a spaghetti lunch. Mrs. GA and my youngest nephew were fine company at lunch, but carbs have to be dealt with. Especially on a day above freezing.
47F,8C
Winds S17
Relative humidity 97%
Barometer 29.63
Fog, with advisory, Visibility .13 miles


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2017)

Needed to get outside and have some me-time, so popped to do the same 14 mile loop I did on Sunday morning; Downham, Way Head, Coveney, Ely, Downham and home. With a wind blowing about 18 with the odd heavier gust whistling through, choosing a route with plenty of hedgerows for shelter was a complete no-brainer. The last mile and a half home was tough going though, as the road is totally exposed to the wind - and it did lead to a few wibbly wobbly moments. Left at quarter to four, was back for bang on 5pm.

No cyclists out at all, just a couple of walkers & dog walkers, and not as much traffic as I'd have expected at commuter-o-clock. Saw a heron out by Way Head, several hundred whooper swans in a field on the Ely side of Coveney and a large flock of rooks flying down to roost. Was a beautiful (nearly) full moon as well, bringing to mind the line "the moon was a ghostly galleon, tossed upon cloudy seas".

Did have a close pass from a tractor and trailer on the A10 - man, those things are really, really big when they're about a foot from your elbow.  On the upside, I salute the very considerate driver of the bright blue Nissan Micra who hung back and didn't try to overtake at the pinch point that are the roadworks leading up to the roundabout with the B1411. 

The afternoons are definitely getting longer, as it wasn't completely dark when I got home. Have to say, I do enjoy riding at dusk.  Tomorrow is looking like a total washout, but might try and get out for a bit on Friday if I can.


----------



## Old jon (11 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Left at quarter to four, was back for bang on 5pm.
> 
> "the moon was a ghostly galleon, tossed upon cloudy seas".
> 
> Did have a close pass from a tractor and trailer on the A10 - man, those things are really, really big when they're about a foot from your elbow.



Great bit of poetry, more ride than I would do at dusk. Top marks!


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> Great bit of poetry, more ride than I would do at dusk. Top marks!



It's a line from the poem "The Highwayman" by Alfred Noyes. First read it in prep school many years ago, and it's still one of my favourites. 

https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-poets/poems/detail/43187


----------



## Old jon (11 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's a line from the poem "The Highwayman" by Alfred Noyes. First read it in prep school many years ago, and it's still one of my favourites.



Serious verse, beats the hell out of, no link, from memory

'This is the way the world ends,
This is the way the world ends,
not with a bang, but with a whimper'

Eliot maybe, first read when I was about ten. Must revisit. Thank you.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2017)

Yes, T.S. Eliot's "The Hollow Men" 

Prefer his "Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats" myself


----------



## Old jon (12 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yes, T.S. Eliot's "The Hollow Men"
> 
> Prefer his "Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats" myself



How could I forget? Dedication verse to On The Beach by Nevil Shute. I shall check out your preference, maybe as soon as tomorrow. Changed my mind. Definitely tomorrow. Enthusiasm must be taken in to account.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> How could I forget? Dedication verse to On The Beach by Nevil Shute. I shall check out your preference, maybe as soon as tomorrow. Changed my mind. Definitely tomorrow. Enthusiasm must be taken in to account.



If you've seen the musical "Cats", then a lot of it will be rather familiar


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> How could I forget? Dedication verse to On The Beach by Nevil Shute. I shall check out your preference, maybe as soon as tomorrow. Changed my mind. Definitely tomorrow. Enthusiasm must be taken in to account.


_Mutifoliate rose, 
of deaths' twilight kingdom,
The hope only
of empty men_
Cryptic reference to Dantes'_ Inferno, _I'd guess. I thought that was the neatest line ever.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Steady commute this morning along the 20p,again diving down Kings Hedges and through Chesterton,but this time I headed up East Rd for a stop at the Espresso Library for a Birthday treat;
> 
> View attachment 156821
> 
> ...


Belated happy birthday


----------



## Old jon (12 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> If you've seen the musical "Cats", then a lot of it will be rather familiar



A lack in my entertainment experience. A book to buy this morning!


----------



## Old jon (12 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> _Multifoliate rose,
> of deaths' twilight kingdom,
> The hope only
> of empty men_
> Cryptic reference to Dantes'_ Inferno, _I'd guess. I thought that was the neatest line ever.



We need a thread for the neatest line ever . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jan 2017)

Chapeau @User9609


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4634539, member: 9609"]*A wild day to be out in the hills.*

Headed about 12 miles up the Ettrick in big big winds, rarely out of my lowest gear and occasionally standing on the pedals to keep going on the flat, but the sun was shinning and the views made it worth while

View attachment 157242


Lower Yarrow from Witchie Knowe road
View attachment 157243


View attachment 157244


The perfect home for me
View attachment 157245


And then the weather started to change
View attachment 157246


When I left the Ettrick and started to climb the Tushielaw to get back over to the Yarrow the snow started to come down, quite heavy for a while but it never lay. The wind was all over the place, sometimes behind, sometimes it would vanish only to suddenly return head on with a vengeance, at least half a dozen times I was brought to a stop, this is a tough ascent at the best of times, today it was a real test piece of endurance. 

View attachment 157247


By the time I got over the top the sun was going down and it was cold, I think I had over done it, may be sweated a bit much and I was now starting to feel the cold. What should have been a wonderful 15 mile wind assisted high speed blast down the Yarrow was not much fun, my face was freezing and my hands just got colder and colder, I should have maybe stopped with about 5 mile to go and tried to get some warmth in my hands as they were starting to feel a little wooden, but I persisted on, by the time I got into my van my hands were virtually useless, couldn't feel the buckle to unclip my helmet, had to just sit there for about 10 minutes with my hands tucked under my armpits before I had enough movement and feeling in them to get my lid off and start driving.

A great afternoon all the same

View attachment 157248
[/QUOTE]

Looks like a great ride, perhaps in fairer weather....


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> You've been off the bike for quite a while with the shoulder injury, and to have virus on top of that can't be fun. Perhaps a slow and steady approach to getting back on the bike, especially at this time of year...


Slow and steady .. ,might win the tortoise some races, but not my style

I did a spin class today - there was a bit too much standing up on the pedals, but go through it OK.

I find most benefit from high instensity intervals and similar.
Problem is I don't know where I am fitness wise so keep doing harder than I can manage for tehe length of time I wanted to go for
However at least for the present I am on an endorphin high, post spin class


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Happy birthday! Hope you've had a fabby day. And plenty of cake.




Thanks,and to all who posted birthday wishes.

No cake,but a nice bottle of red with some snacks and a catch up of the American football highlights on the Beeb(didn't enjoy the end to the Raiders season though-GWS Derrick Carr).


----------



## Diggs (12 Jan 2017)

OK so three miles is probably hardly a ride at all but dinner had to be cooked and the Diglets needed a change of clothing post snowman building. Then my chance to go out and play, just blasting around the local neighbourhood. Less miles but more smiles and ideal conditions for the 27.5+ tyres


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Thanks,and to all who posted birthday wishes.
> 
> No cake,but a nice bottle of red with some snacks and a catch up of the American football highlights on the Beeb(didn't enjoy the end to the Raiders season though-GWS Derrick Carr).


You know, the Raiders are planning a move to Las Vegas, and the Chargers are planning to go to L.A..


----------



## Jon George (13 Jan 2017)

By the time I had dressed myself to face the snow, it had stopped.  Went out anyway on Patsy #3 The Hybrid (with ice tyres) for an 11 mile pootle to Levington and back. The headwind on the return leg was horrendous. How you folk in the more exposed parts of the country/world cope, I dread to think.

As to be expected, by the time I got to Levington - overdressed and a little hot - the sun was out.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2017)

Kudos to you for going out.  It's horrendous here, blowing a right old hooley. The joy of living out in the fens I suppose...

Planned ride went straight out of the window.  It's hard to stand upright, let alone try to ride a bike. Ah well, will get my daily exercise by sawing and splitting logs for the solid fuel heating instead.  Can hear the wind whistling down the chimney as I type.


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, the Raiders are planning a move to Las Vegas, and the Chargers are planning to go to L.A..



Hadn't heard about that;Las Vegas Raiders?,doesn't quite ring the same although no different from when they were in LA I suppose.

Had a quick Google of it and seems like Davis has made his mind up about moving, also seems that the fans are prepared to travel.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jan 2017)

Looked out the window this morning, saw horizontal trees and decided that I'd do my errands instead of going for a ride today. All went well, until I finished said errands at 1:30 and got bored. How windy could it _really _be....
On with windproof bibs, windproof gilet and off I went. Not sure what all the fuss was about, I went straight off at 18 mph with next to no effort That lasted less than a mile, and then I discovered what the fuss was about. Blowing a hoolie it was. Still, head down and pressed on. Never really got cold, despite Garmin showing 3.4 degrees, though I was grateful for the windproofs.
23 miles on the dot, and a couple of well deserved slices of Soreen on my return home.


----------



## Jon George (13 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I went straight off at 18 mph with next to no effort



Snap! 
The going home bit was tad slower - I even resorted to a cycle lane at a difficult junction because I was grinding along so slowly and using a gear usually reserved for a steep hill in Ipswich.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2017)

did not happen, went for an early morning walk instead.


----------



## Roadhump (13 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> did not happen, went for an early morning walk instead.


Likewise, I am not going to bother trying to cycle when there is a 50+mph gale going on, hats off to anyone who does though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Hadn't heard about that;Las Vegas Raiders?,doesn't quite ring the same although no different from when they were in LA I suppose.
> 
> Had a quick Google of it and seems like Davis has made his mind up about moving, also seems that the fans are prepared to travel.


In other news, a local radio show was claiming the Buschs' were talking with the owner of the New York Jets about buying the team and moving it to St. Louis, which opens up an NFL expansion scenario in which Mexico City, New York, and ,yes, London, would get a team. Then I guess it becomes the IFL, or International Football League.


----------



## galaxy (14 Jan 2017)

I decided, or chickened out of riding, too cold. However, decided a cuppa and a Loaf of Soreen in front of the fire was more in order.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

Always makes me wonder at the thinking behind the 'world series', exclusively played in the states.

Maybe belies a state of mind?


----------



## Jon George (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Always makes me wonder at the thinking behind the 'world series', exclusively played in the states.
> Maybe belies a state of mind?


It supposedly refers to the newspaper - New York World - that originally sponsored the event. (Though that is disputed.)


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

Jon George said:


> It supposedly refers to the newspaper - New York World - that originally sponsored the event. (Though that is disputed.)



That would make sense.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jan 2017)

I let the world warm up a bit before venturing out, but it was still brass monkeys!
I rolled down to Toft, my tractor tyres buzzing away. Through Comberton and then across the A603 to Harlton.
Back over the A603 into Great Eversden and after a 1/4 of a mile I took the reverse of the bridleway I was on last week. I was cracking frozen puddles as I went. At the top of the hill I stopped to take a pic










The first picture is looking down to Cambridge, if you peer hard all the cranes to the right are at Addenbrooks.
The second picture is looking away toward Cambourne, which has had permission granted for 2,300 more houses this week. I'm sure they'll improve all transport links and roads etc....

So I slipped and slithered along, nearly coming off in places! I felt like my bike was revolving as it was slipping so much. The hill down to the farm at Wimpole was taken with some caution today as I'm a wimp!

I had a bit of a mooch around Wimpole...






I then rode up Old Wimpole hill and jumped off on the Wimpole Way to Kingston.











Just under 20 miles, the pictures look warm and sunny, but it wasn't warm at all!

https://www.strava.com/activities/831533288


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jan 2017)

After 3 days of commuting I had not planned on riding today but tomorrow's forecast is . So first job this morning was to fit a new chain to the roadie after last weeks snapping incident .Fitted the chain easier than I thought so out the door by 11.30 just after the non forecast rain had stopped . Chose to my Ragdale loop but did it in reverse for a change .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel where it started to sleet , sleet hurts when your doing over 20 mph thankfully it didn't last . Onto Sileby climbing up Paudy lane a guy was pushing his bike in the other direction . Stopped to see if I could help but his rear mechanical had snapped off . Luckily he was a mile from home and in a hundred yards it would be downhill so he said he'd be ok . Out to Ragdale which sits in a valley so it's drop in and climb out this way the climb is slightly easier . Then it's up the Wreake valley Hoby ,Thrussington , Ratcliffe on the Wreake. Back to Sileby via Cossington across the river Soar at Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home .32.3 miles in the bag so another metric half century done . The sun came out as promised but it was still  out there . Here hoping the forecast is wrong for tomorrow and I can squeeze a quick in


----------



## Osprey (14 Jan 2017)

The weather has calmed down today, the wind has dropped to a reasonable12mph north westerly and the forecast was around 3 C. No excuses, time for a ride. I decided to avoid as much of the frost and ice as I could so opted to stay on the peninsula. Set off westerly down the estuary into the face of the very cold wind. Turning easterly to cross Cilibion common, the roads were frosty but a long climb keeps you warm. Very frosty roads though thankfully no dramas crossing fairwood common and the climb climbing up through the village of Bishopston before dropping down the narrow twisty lanes into Caswell bay. A long 13 % climb out of the valley warms everything back up before meandering through the lanes before dropping down to Mumbles head. Mumbles bay was nicely sheltered from the wind then a long pull up Clyne valley befor dropping back onto the North Gower road into the wind. A few mile of additional wetland loop to finish a nice 33mile loop for my metric half century competition.










A deserted Mumbles bay.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Jan 2017)

Cold today. Mostly because of the Northerly wind. 4 of us braved it. Jose MLB and me in the Green and Pete M with Margaret P-R in Upton. Pete called Pershore so we looped by Strensham and Defford for a crossing of the Avon at Eckington. We were keeping reasonably warm but that wind wasn't helping at times. Just one more loop by the Combertons and we were ordering refreshments in Pershore.

No one seemed too keen to get going again but eventually we did. Pete fancied the loop by Caddicroft and on to Stonehall for Pirton. Climbing Kinnersley Bank my tyre went down. Fortunately there is some shelter at the top so replacing the tube wasn't too chilling. Now we crossed the Severn to say our byes to Pete and Margaret in Upton. Jose and I took the Brotheridge Green run back with that wind hindering the final miles. Nice social outing on a winter's day today. 45 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2017)

Looking at the weekend weather forecast, today was the obvious choice for a ride as tomorrow looks wet all day.

So up early(ish) to see if the forecast overnight frost had happened. It had, so wrapped up well and was out of door just after 8:15.
Even layered up it was blinking cold. The forecast has stated that in addition to the cold it was also going to be breezy, but there was no sign of this near home.
Up onto Coal Road, which despite clearly having being gritted had icy patches towards the side so it was steady away.
As I turned onto Red Hall Lane I got my first icy blast of the 'breeze', which cut straight through all 4 layers I was wearing. 
Right onto the A58 and the breeze became a headwind as I turned onto Whin Moor Lane, which being ungritted also has a few icy / frosty patches. It was freezing. But I was out so pressed on into Shadwell where I was initially sheltered from the elements, but as I climbed up towards Slaid Hill lights I was taking a buffeting from the wind and struggling to top 10mph. I think it was the coldest I'd ever been on the bike, the chill was even getting through the Polaris winter gloves and I was starting to consider putting my waterproof on simply to add another layer. So, as I approached the lights and the first wisps of snow started to blow past my ears I decided enough was enough.
My initial plan had been to aim for Otley so I'd have the wind at my back for the return leg, but I really couldn't face up to another hour or so of this just to reach the turning point
Stopped, messaged Mrs ND I was heading for home and turned round.
Needless to say, the wind assisted journey back to Shadwell was considerably quicker and I was over half way up the climb up Main Street to the library before I had to put any real effort in. Outward average speed over this mile 9.8mph, return leg 13.7mph 
Descending down through the rest of the village was interesting though as the roads were damp and it was difficult to spot any potentially icy patches. The unavoidable consequence of this was that I got even blooming colder due to not pedalling, so it was oddly pleasurable to tackle the short sharp rise back up Coal Road to the A58 and the continuing climb to the Red Hall Lane junction, which at least warmed me up a bit.
A bit further along Coal Road, then local roads to home. I did briefly consider a couple of local laps to hit double figures on the mileage but I soon decided not to bother given how cold I now was

So, a valiant but ultimately disappointing *8.15 miles* in *40 minutes* at a weather affected average of *12.0mph* and 400ft climbed. Garmin tells me I enjoyed an average temperature of 0.0°C, but it really didn't feel that warm. Still, at least I got out there and did some miles.






The one advantage of getting back so early is that I had plenty of time to clean and lube the bike, which I really should have done a while ago. The chain is running like a Swiss watch now. 






Look closely and you'll see the water in the bird bath is still frozen - and this was when I'd all but finished fettling and well over an hour after I'd got back home.
Tomorrow I shall be mostly indoor cycling...


----------



## chr15b (14 Jan 2017)

Took my new hybrid out a spin this morning, Garmin showing it as 2.8°C but layered up felt fine for just under 18 miles. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/831488711


----------



## robjh (14 Jan 2017)

It was sunny but cold in South Cambs today. I opted out of a planned ride this morning as at 8 o'clock there was ice on the road outside my house, but felt I should make up for this lapse later.
I didn't really need any shopping, but the 7 miles to Saffron Walden for the market gave the excuse I needed to get out on the bike. I took the hilly route over Coploe Hill to Catmere End (a road that should be familiar to most Cambridge cyclists), passed by Audley End house, then in the market bought some smoked buckling and a chorizo (it's that sort of market). Then back on the bike and over the hill to Hadstock and Linton, before returning to Duxford via the Abingtons. It was only 21 miles altogether but a lovely afternoon to be out.

Old airfield building at the top of Hadstock Hill.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Always makes me wonder at the thinking behind the 'world series', exclusively played in the states.
> 
> Maybe belies a state of mind?


Goes back to the days when baseball was exclusively played in the States, before we introduced the game to Japan and Korea after WWII. That being said, the Chicago Cubs are in for a rude awakening this year. The story about the New York World comes from Simon Winchester, from a book about Krakatoa. There is some dispute about this claim, probably just American hyperbole at the source of the series name. Oh, and Canada has played in it, too.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2017)

With a reasonable 00:30 finish from w*rk, the day was mine to enjoy.. The weather forecast said it was going to be - 4 or -5 first thing this morning, then sunny, so I planned an earlyish, for me, ride.
True to form, is started drizzling, then sleeting. Not to be deterred, I made a double espresso and sat back down for half an hour 

Eventually, the sleet eased off enough to set out in the hope that it would soon stop. The theory kind of worked, but I did have all seasons within a couple of hours! Drizzle, wind, sleet and snow, plus a few occasional rays of sunshine.
Never mind, I was dressed for the weather, and was impressed with my new Tenn tights! They didn't seem warm at first, but once I was moving, they kept the wind and cold out brilliantly.. 






Crunchy puddles on the way out..






One of my favourite roads around here. I waited for the van in the distance to pass so I could whoop round the blind bend in safety. 






I was lucky, and the Breadline in Brixworth village was open for a toasted bacon, brie and cranberry panini with a cuppa!






Dropping down onto the Brampton Valley, it all got a bit mucky, but at least the ice had melted a bit by now!






As I was heading back homewards, I thought I'd head along the canal bank where I lost a bottle on my last ride. I thought I knew where it had vanished, and, sure enough, there it was, exactly where I hoped it would be! What's the chances of that,eh!? 






Back home on a most enjoyable 40 miles, with chilly feet and ready for a hot chocolate.

https://www.strava.com/activities/831655873


----------



## Diggs (14 Jan 2017)

The LBS ride was called off last night due to the icy conditions, as WhatsApp reports came in this morning of the first roadie to do a 20 yard slide, I decided to dig out the bigger tyres and head for the country park. It's quite a nice little circuit , not technical but undulating enough to get the heart going.


----------



## colly (14 Jan 2017)

It looked cold today. When dragged myself out of bed and got out this morning, at around 10, it seemed sort of mild. I had work to do so beavered away until around 2.30 when I decided it was looking so nice and sunny I would be a mug not to take advantage.
Got changed and faffed and farted about finding, gloves, shoes, swapping lights from one bike to another etc etc and finally set off around 3.25 or so. (note to self: keep your stuff in one place) To be fair I usually do but for some reason today it was all over the house.
I decided on my geared bike today, having fitted a new chain last weekend I needed to see if this was the solution to jumping/jerking gears.
Just setting off I was informed I had to be back for 5pm so it wasn't going to be a long ride. Given the temperature was dropping I can't say I was too bothered. 
So I was out for just over an hour and did a familiar route out to Shadwell, the top of Stairfoot Lane, round the back of Eccup Reservoir, Slaid Hill , Roundhay Park and home. 
New chain was fine, but it didn't sort the problem with jerky gears. I'm thinking maybe the rear mech is past it. I have had it for perhaps 12 or 13 years so I guess it doesn't owe me anything.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12579688


----------



## Glow worm (15 Jan 2017)

A nice 14 miler here today in the flatlands






One of my favourite quiet routes- Oily Hall.






Swaffham Bulbeck Lode from the bridge. I bumped into an old pal near here making the most of the sunshine too.






Another 'Lode', this one Reach Lode. Saw a few short eared owls in the sunshine and then a couple of barn owls on the way home as the temperature dipped below freezing.

I'd been listening to the Norwich game on the radio while riding, and the misery of losing to Rotherham was at least lifted by seeing a few owls!


----------



## galaxy (15 Jan 2017)

chr15b said:


> Took my new hybrid out a spin this morning, Garmin showing it as 2.8°C but layered up felt fine for just under 18 miles.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/831488711
> 
> ...


My Boardman has that saddle, how do you find it, i still cant get used to it, even with al the additional padding on my Butt.


----------



## chr15b (15 Jan 2017)

galaxy said:


> My Boardman has that saddle, how do you find it, i still cant get used to it, even with al the additional padding on my Butt.


I've only done the 18 miles on it so far, a little tender this morning but it's been a few months since I was last out. Seemed OK though - I prefer harder saddles.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

Another 15 miles this morning. Out just before 7am, pootled around town, down to the seafront, expecting a downpour and I don't enjoy that so stayed close, also suffer badly with hands and feet in the cold 0° this morning. Went to the edge of town to Kearsney abby to say good morning to the floating birds.


----------



## Donger (15 Jan 2017)

Another 42.2 miles today and, (to mix imperial and metric stats horribly), apparently over 600 metres of climbing -according to Rich's Garmin. 

Kingsway CC's Intermediates group went over to Tetbury from Gloucester via the daunting, mile long, 10% Frocester Hill and then back via Avening and Nailsworth. I managed to keep up my 100% record of successfully winching my 20 stone backside up Frocester Hill without stopping.... but only just, today. (Felt a bit guilty keeping the others waiting in the cold at the top, but sometimes you just have to keep your breathing under control and take as long as it takes).

Thumbs up to the Blue Zucchini Cafe in Tetbury. It didn't look too promising for our cafe break from the outside, but they were more than happy for us to carry our bikes through the cafe to leave them in the courtyard at the back. Very nice coffee and walnut cake, too. Today it was my turn to arrive home looking like @Dark46 did last week (like I had just ridden the Grand National). Yet another wet and mud splattered ride.

Mrs Donger served up a nice hot bowl of soup on my return, and I'm off for a long, hot bath. Cheers everyone.
_Donger_


----------



## Old jon (15 Jan 2017)

Wet it was, when I looked out of the window this morning. I must have been feeling foolish, ‘cos off I pedalled into it. The wet, that is. Leaving Leeds, from where I live, is uphill. No choice. OK there is a bit of downhill, as far as the river. Then up everything goes. Which ensures body warmth for at least the first five or six miles. An advantage, if you want to see it that way, and this morning it certainly was.

The wander around Sunday silent Holbeck, for the average start to the ride, escape along Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road, across the river and ride along the three Rs, Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road. Yup, there are five upper case Rs the way I just typed it, but that took me as far as the Oakwood Clock. Up the hill. A short stretch of gentle riding and Boot ( Wellington ) Hill is there to ascend. Oh joy! Cross the Ring Road, along to the pub, and turn left for Shadwell. Left again on Main Street and the wind was odd. Head on. Get on with it and reach Slaid Hill. Turn right for Wike, I do like that road, up and down and all over the place, but by the time I reached Wike my personal temperature had dropped considerably. Discretion, turn right onto the Scarcroft road, which is similarly twisty with its own brand of up and downery to enjoy (?), and reach the A 58. Turn right, carry on to Carr Lane and turn left for Thorner. The road was wet.



From Thorner, I keep fooling myself that Sandhills is not that steep. Until I ride that way. Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane back to the A 58, the whistle down the hill laboriously climbed earlier and across Leeds to home. Go around a block or two to cover two dozen miles for the day by the time I reached home, wet and freezing, but happy.

Automatic mappery, wonderful it is,


----------



## Dark46 (15 Jan 2017)

Today was my 291st ride since I bought my Garmin. 

So again it was out in my boil in the bag overcoat as the weather didn't look great. Luckily it wasn't chucking it down so it would keep the cold too. The biggest problem for me was I'd forgotten to put my overshoes on so I was expecting numb toes again. 

On the way to the ride I saw a cyclist turn in front of me and slowed to ask if I was going to the KCC ride as he'd not long arrived in the area and seen the club on Facebook. 

I would say there was a good 15 people turn out today which was good. We had split as usual into 3 groups of fast, inters and beginners. But the beginners was more of a inter chilled as no one was new. We were all interested people that didn't fancy doing Frocester hill, for one reason or another. Me personally still only 3rd ride since November, I'm not feeling up to it. 

The beginners ride was a flatter ride around Gloucester and Staverton, with a coffee stop at the Aviator at Staverton airport.

@Donger was with the inter group and @Frazzle was with me in the beginners ride. 

The ride headed out of the Kingsway out into the country via Brookthorpe and around the outskirts of Gloucester and under the M5 through Upton. 

The ride for me was going quite well but as usual from me as soon as there is a slight incline I dissappear off the back. I do struggle on hills and have never been any different. One day hopefully things will be different. 

The coffee stop came at the right time as my toes were going Numb. Plus due to no mudguards my bum wet cold and wet from the wet roads. 

Of course then there is the problem with my gloves. To put it mildly my gloves stink lol. I've been told people can smell them when cycling behind me lol. 

From Staverton it was to Churchdown and Sandhurst, before heading into Gloucester and back to the Kingsway. 

At the end of my ride it turned out to be 28 miles so I did I final lap to get it over 30 miles today. 

https://www.relive.cc/view/832642159


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Jan 2017)

Today’s weather here in the west of Scotland could best be described as “dreich”. I won’t bother asking our friends from south of the border to attempt pronunciation.... Damp, drizzle, a bit misty., yet also a stiff breeze at times...

From Saltcoats, headed through the town, then along the old road to West Kilbride. This is a farm road that sits quite high up a hill, following the coast but about half a mile inland. Normally you get spectacular views over the Firth of Clyde and over to Arran. Today, I couldn’t even see the sea!

Joined the A78 near Hunterston and followed it through Fairie and along to Largs. Argued with the Garmin a few times (i know the route well, but was seeing how the Garmin’s instructions compared to real life) - it got quite annoyed when I chose not to follow a non-existent cycle path on the wrong side of a dual carriageway stretch!

Back onto the path at “The Pencil” and into the centre of Largs. Coffee, and turned back.

Followed a similar route back, but when I got to West Kilbride, took a left and headed inland. Followed the B781/B780/B714 and a bunch of unclassified farm roads to put a few extra miles onto the journey. Got to about 1km from home, and the Garmin was saying 48km, so added an extra loop to take it over the 50.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jan 2017)

During yesterday's ride which was the first since fitting a new chain the bike just didn't feel right gears were a bit clunky . So I was itching to get out today and try to fathom out the issue but it so weather app promises it will stop by 1300 so hung around sure enough at 1230 it clearing so bike out upstairs to change and it starts raining again . So wait 15 mins and I'm off planned to do my hour Pollybotts route to do some climbing as that's when the gears were at their worse. Through Newtown Linford and up Ulverscoft lane and everything running smooth but as soon as I hit the climb of Pollybotts the gears start jumping in the lower gears trying to change on there own making climbing hard work . So I decide to shorten the route and head home via Markfield back to Newtown and Home . 9.6 miles in the bag . After much fettling I think I found a stiff link in the chain not sure it's how I joined it ?. Remove said link and replaced with spare links . Quick spin down the hill and back and everything seems to be running smooth .


----------



## iandg (15 Jan 2017)

The rain came down in the night and washed away all the snow. Drizzling, overcast, wet and filthy day. Took the cross-check on the local trails for an hour and a half and got wet and dirty.

https://www.strava.com/activities/832575322

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/832575322/embed/bee2cb2f264756cd2eb9a89b5ef4842f48e47e3d


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jan 2017)

Twas dreich here too. I spent the morning making some greetings cards, then after a bit of lunch I took my Spa bike out, not far, not fast.

Along to Caldecote Highfields then over the speed bumps down to Caldecote.
Although it was chilly and raining I stopped at St Michael and all angels church for a mooch. I took a few pics











Whilst I was there a very, very posh lady came out from the Old Rectory.... 'would you like to go in and look around, I have the key'

I suppose I should have said 'yes, that would be lovely. Most kind of you!' But I don't possess those sort of social graces. Instead I kind of said something vague about picture taking and sloped off.

I did the loop up to Kingston and back to Toft. From here I rode to Comberton and took a left up dragonfly lane.

At the bottom of the dip on Long Road I intended to engage the granny ring and just spin up the hill as I hardly ever use it. The chain decided to sit between the granny and middle ring, and it wouldn't bight, the rings just spun! So I had to get off and change gear whilst holding the rear wheel in the air. Chain back in and off I went. I'd not looked at the cassette....... I was in the top end of the granny ring at the bottom of a steep hill! Much swearing was had!

So just over 12 damp miles, but good to be out.







https://www.strava.com/activities/832931906


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2017)

Pretty church, there. Looks well worth a visit. Being in the States, I don't see many a truly old church. In my parts, about 1840's is as old as they get.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pretty church, there. Looks well worth a visit. Being in the States, I don't see many a truly old church. In my parts, about 1840's is as old as they get.




As far as pretty goes, Cambridgeshire isn't blessed when it comes to countryside, but old churches.......


----------



## Hopey (15 Jan 2017)

In keeping with my goal of exploring as much of the surrounding countryside as possible (one of the reasons I got the bike), I decided to head for Penicuik yesterday. Many popular cycle routes apparently go through that town, and the surrounding area is a part of some Sportives that I'm looking at attempting in the summer, so I felt it would be helpful to know how far out it is, and what the roads are like.

Went the long way down via NCN1, which goes in the opposite direction then turns back on itself before merging onto NCN196 to Penicuik and joining a wonderful 7 mile footpath from Dalkeith to Penicuik. Though the path was 50% ice, it was a joy to ride on. Bridges overlooking stunning vistas (rivers and frozen riverbanks), with hills and forests galore. Lots of families and dog walkers, but everyone was polite enough when I announced my presence and gave my thank yous. 

Learned a couple of things too: 1) frozen leaves are worse than frozen water, 2) sliding sideways on ice while simultaneously going forward at the same time is terrifying but exhilarating once you get yourself back under control, 3) Cycling at the same pace on level ground in the freezing cold for more than a few miles really numbs the bum. I started to miss hills!

Got to Penicuik, took out my lunch (thanks to Mrs RDW for that) and bought a cup of tea from Greggs. I got a lot of stares due to my cycling attire. A lot of stares. I used wear a lot of kilts at various festivals in Europe, so I'm used to stares, but I thought wearing cycling gear was somewhat normal here. I don't know whether people were enamoured or disgusted, but most folks passing couldn't keep their eyes off of my lycra clad legs. Regardless, I took the gaze from their hungry eyes with pride!
A phone call from the wife then informed me that me were meeting friends in an hour. I'd forgotten all about it, so decided that instead of taking the long route back (1 hr 30) I'd risk the main road back to Edinburgh - turns out I had nothing to fear. Took me around 20 minutes to get back into the Edinburgh city limits, then once I was back in my home territory I was fine. There's a part of the road where it passes the entrance onto the bypass, and for a few seconds I was terrified of getting a left hook from someone who didn't know how to merge onto the sliproad from the roundabout properly, but I survived.

Got home with 10 minutes to spare. Quick shower and we were ready to go. I've explored a lot of the south now - next week I think I'll head east.

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/831603603/embed/0beba397203433321feab0a181aa0960a76cbea6
'></iframe>


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2017)

Given it was raining this morning, I figured I'd do a bit of DIY then go out after lunch. After lunch it was still raining, so more DIY...
After dinner, it was dry So off I went, on the wet bike (my trusty Trek 1.2, my first road bike bought in July 2013) as there were many large puddles. After 6 miles it started raining, only a little bit mind, so I carried on. Then it started raining more, with the direct route home being 3 miles so I headed in that general direction. The rain was on/off so I carried on, getting home soaked through but with just over 17 miles done, so I'm happy


----------



## gordyfinbar (15 Jan 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Oooh - I crossed the lane just above Weston's on our ride today. I didn't see anyone going for the climb tho' @Donger and @gordyfinbar
> 
> Actually - was it your group who came over Gwynne's Hill in the mist? One rider was in a Gloucester jersey. If it was then I was the one at the back of the two you saw going the other way to you @Donger



@Dark46 is mistaken i missed the westons visit and opted for the merciless fast group ride


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> As far as pretty goes, Cambridgeshire isn't blessed when it comes to countryside, but old churches.......



Yep, there's quite a few that date back (in part at least) to the 12th / 13th Century. St Leonards in Downham for one, St Peter-ad-Vincula in Coveney and St Martins in Witcham. Then there's St Wendreda on the outskirts of March which has all those wonderful "flying" angels. And of course, "The Ship of the Fens" herself aka Ely Cathedral, visible for miles around.

No chance of getting lost out on a ride with a fabulous landmark like that.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jan 2017)

Despite the forcast for heavy rain, I still went out for a ride this morning...because it was my turn to lead the A ride again! If I had been on my own I would definately have gone out but later and for a shorter ride. I gave the option of a shorter ride to the other three not going on the longer B/C ride ( only 5 of them too) but they were still keen to do the full 35 mile ride. So, off we went with me battling the head wind up the A6, down to Warburton Bridge and round the lanes to Dunham. Wonderful bacon barm at The Red House Farm cafe sat by the best table next to the radiator. 
In the end, I was so glad that we had done the intended route. Also glad to have all the right waterproof everything. I think the other riders will have gone online straight away to order overshoes when they got in!


----------



## Archeress (16 Jan 2017)

Took a short ride down to the Boston Tea Party on Gloucester Road. Firstly dropped off some donations at the St Peters Hospice charity shop then into the cafe. I'd got a few papers I had to read before lectures start tomorrow at university. With my mental health challenged in the last year there is quite a bit of stress and anxiety over returning to studying and I started cutting myself earlier in the day, so I sought a place with people but conducive to reading some papers. And there was cake.







Archeress x


----------



## gavgav (16 Jan 2017)

My first evening ride for a couple of months, but much needed after not getting out at the weekend due to a combination of work, weather and other plans.

Just a short 11.3 mile loop around Shrewsbury. 

Up to Heathgates, down to the river and along through the Quarry, then through Porhill, Copthorne, Nobold, Meole Brace and home.

It was a bit drizzly in places, but little wind and therefore a fairly enjoyable ride as evening rides in the dark go.

Hoping to get a couple more in this week, as not sure I'm going to get time for a ride again next weekend.


----------



## Jon George (16 Jan 2017)

I half-heartedly decided to go for another point in the half-century challenge, but my attempt was pathetic. (I had it in the back of my mind that I could get back home and continue listening to the second half of the Green Bay Packers/Dallas Cowboys game I'd recorded from 5Live Extra.) As such, I only nudged out into the countryside for a 13 miler, but the ever-changing sky was marvellous.
This out in Seven Cottage Lane (which now has more than seven buildings. )


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Jan 2017)

After reading about the old airbases found on rides by fellow CC's on this thread.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/its-amazing-what-we-ride-over-and-dont-realise.212635/

I checked out the old Blackcap Airbase in Stretton next to the M56, which I have been cycling around since I was a teenager. Crowley Lane takes you along the Airbase's original concrete slab perimeter track, a new fence with a CCTV camera was installed last year, I suspect due to joy riders at night.

Here's a great aerial picture, the main runway is still intact, but has a ring of tyres for a go cart track at the east side, the original Telephone exchange building was turned into a Cattery at one time (Not anymore), which I cycled past many times and had a look at the cats.





More Airbase info:
http://www.forgottenairfields.com/united-kingdom/england/cheshire/stretton-s1204.html


----------



## i hate hills (16 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Looked out the window this morning, saw horizontal trees and decided that I'd do my errands instead of going for a ride today. All went well, until I finished said errands at 1:30 and got bored. How windy could it _really _be....
> On with windproof bibs, windproof gilet and off I went. Not sure what all the fuss was about, I went straight off at 18 mph with next to no effort That lasted less than a mile, and then I discovered what the fuss was about. Blowing a hoolie it was. Still, head down and pressed on. Never really got cold, despite Garmin showing 3.4 degrees, though I was grateful for the windproofs.
> 23 miles on the dot, and a couple of well deserved slices of Soreen on my return home.


You totally earned that Soreen my good fellow.


----------



## i hate hills (16 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Twas dreich here too. I spent the morning making some greetings cards, then after a bit of lunch I took my Spa bike out, not far, not fast.
> 
> Along to Caldecote Highfields then over the speed bumps down to Caldecote.
> Although it was chilly and raining I stopped at St Michael and all angels church for a mooch. I took a few pics
> ...


----------



## i hate hills (16 Jan 2017)

First ride of 2017 this afternoon. golf course loop and in by mums for a cup of tea . Milder up here than of late but even with thick socks my tootsies were still cold. Nights getting a wee bit lighter . Starting to notice a difference.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2017)

Today's ride was just a short 8 mile round trip to the quack's surgery in Littleport to pick up my mum's prescription from the dispensary. Just nice to be out on the bike really, even if it was dreary, cold and rather damp.

Bumped into a fellow Cats Protection volunteer who thought I was nuts for cycling in. But the practice health trainer saw me wheeling my bike into the surgery and stopped for a brief chat. Said it was good to see people out cycling, and he did admire my steed.  

Wildlife count: five herons seen whilst cycling down Black Bank, plus one dead (RTC most like) roe deer by the side of the road.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jan 2017)

Jon George said:


> I half-heartedly decided to go for another point in the half-century challenge, but my attempt was pathetic. (I had it in the back of my mind that I could get back home and continue listening to the second half of the Green Bay Packers/Dallas Cowboys game I'd recorded from 5Live Extra.) As such, I only nudged out into the countryside for a 13 miler, but the ever-changing sky was marvellous.
> This out in *Seven Cottage Lane *(which now has more than seven buildings. )
> 
> View attachment 333662



That lane has always confused me because from Humber Doucy Lane you can only see this row of *six* terraced houses but I've never been down there to check


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2017)

Jenkins said:


> That lane has always confused me because from Humber Doucy Lane you can only see this row of *six* terraced houses but I've never been down there to check


Confused? You and me both - for years. In fact, I was in error - Seven Cottage Lane merges into Lamberts Lane, which is where the photograph was taken. It's a nice little detour with a great view over The Fynn Valley that takes you into Rushmere St Andrew, one that I'd recommend. (Though at this time of year, the mud and flayed hedges make it an 'interesting' route. )


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2017)

What with a combination of rubbish weather, home duties (DIY stuff) and visitations from in-laws I've not really been keeping up with my mileage 'target' (I use the term loosely, and treat it like interest rates which may go down as well as up) of 17 miles per day, leading to the bigger picture of 6000 miles for the year. The numbers allow for a bit of slack, but I don't want to be using it up this early in the year so today I had 42 miles to catch up.
As requested, son texted on walk to school that there were still puddles and a bit of ice, so wet bike it was, now with newly fitted Race Blade on the front after my 'adjustment' of the previous mudguard last night led to a non-rotating front wheel....
Off out just before 9, and I stuck to the main roads as it was a bit slippery on the side roads. Out to Chertsey, then Weybridge, Walton before back to ride along the Thames at Chertsey. Normally when I get back to Laleham I head straight towards Staines, but today opted for the longer route out to Asgford and back. Glad it was daylight as some of the potholes along that stretch would quite easily have you off the bike.
Back through Staines, then Wraysbury, Datchet, Eton before angling towards Windsor Great Park. Opted to go up Crimp Hill to get into the park via Bishopsgate, found the hill really tough today, bad enough to be on the bottom ring of the triple, long time since I've used that.
Couple of quick loops of the park, pausing for a snack and picky at the top of Prince Consort's Drive





Not sure what the building is.
Bit more of the park then home. 43.1 miles done, and back on target


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2017)

After yesterday's miserable, half-arsed attempt at a metric half-century, I put some steel in my backbone and went out and had another go. What a glorious day! I played around on the roads and villages skirting east of Ipswich and managed to cycle off a hint of moroseness. 

Could have stopped for numerous photos, but this - overlooking The Fynn Valley - seems to sum up today's ride for me.


----------



## Old jon (17 Jan 2017)

OK, I confess. I bought another bike. Lurking on the edge of what could be called my consciousness for some time has been the thought that I fancy riding fixed wheel again. Fifty years after the last time. Optimism unbridled. Looked around at various bikes and decided on a Quella, the only one with mudguard mounts. Riding it home from the shop, last Thursday, there were various bits that obviously needed a look at. Oh, the chain was on the freewheel. So, the tyres felt / rode oddly, the brakes were worse than odd. The plastic saddle, how the almighty doo dah does anyone use them? I already had a Brooks for that one. Brake cables were very poorly run, fixed the front, rarely use the back on anything. Ordered some Durano plus tyres from Wiggle. Who promised delivery on Thursday, 19th. Well done someone, the tyres were delivered yesterday, and fitted, and the rear wheel turned so the chain was on the fixed sprocket.

The ride. I do not know how long I have been afflicted with sense, but I thought a short and mostly level ride might be sense. Ten and a half miles it came to, and I feel black lacquered. The obvious flat stuff near me is the canal towpath, so off I pedalled, now compulsory of course, through the murky depths of Holbeck, turn left off Water Lane to the towpath at Office Lock. Along said towpath to Kirkstall, stop to rest bits that were not used to that much exercise, turn around and back I go.



Nigel at the Nut Shop in Kirkgate Market wanted a look at the bike, so a diversion through Leeds centre was needed, then home I went. Strangely enjoyable, I wonder if it’s my age? A look at the bike,






The strange map a bounce back ride produces,






And a bit about back brakes on two wheelers, Nortons in this case. I, and many others, only ever fitted the rear brake rod for the MOT. I have lost count of the number of times my bike was checked over at the side of the road and no one either noticed or commented. Ah well, days gone by . . .


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> Ten and a half miles it came to, and I feel black lacquered.



Genius! 

PS Love the bike - I've been toying with the idea of a fixie for some time, as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2017)

I wasted the entire morning thinking shall i, shan't i go out. In the end thought sod it and got togged up and out i went. Not the best weather, dull, overcast and quite misty, but at least it blew the cobwebs away




@


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (17 Jan 2017)

Probably not the best day for a ride around the various lanes and across the Gwent Levels, but once I get an idea of the route I want to take I'm very stubborn about altering it regardless of the weather.




Fine, misty, wetting sort of rain the whole time, not a lot of visibility, but not much wind either so that was good. And it's okay if you're more or less dressed for the weather, which I almost was... Saw two other cyclists, one roadie who waved to me, and an older chap on an old bike with two bags of shopping hanging from the bars. Not too many cars on the lanes, bedraggled sheep in the fields. I saw a pheasant doing a roadrunner impersonation somewhere, meep-meep! 

Made it to Newport and took the Queensway homeward through the old site - what's left - of Llanwern steelworks, now Tata, very grey and drab in the rain it looked too. I like the Queensway, straight and flat and smooth cycle path alongside, although it does cross from one side of the carriageway to the other a few times for no obvious reason.






A few more lanes and roadworks and potholes to negotiate after the Queensway before I joined a B road for the last bit home. Busy-ish road, I usually avoid the section I used today, it can be fast, but fair play to the motorists today every one of them gave me a wide berth. A considerate lorry driver changed down and waited behind me until he had room to pass, so I gave him a grateful wave as he passed.

Twenty five miles and rain from beginning to end but I enjoyed it all the same.


----------



## i hate hills (17 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> What with a combination of rubbish weather, home duties (DIY stuff) and visitations from in-laws I've not really been keeping up with my mileage 'target' (I use the term loosely, and treat it like interest rates which may go down as well as up) of 17 miles per day, leading to the bigger picture of 6000 miles for the year. The numbers allow for a bit of slack, but I don't want to be using it up this early in the year so today I had 42 miles to catch up.
> As requested, son texted on walk to school that there were still puddles and a bit of ice, so wet bike it was, now with newly fitted Race Blade on the front after my 'adjustment' of the previous mudguard last night led to a non-rotating front wheel....
> Off out just before 9, and I stuck to the main roads as it was a bit slippery on the side roads. Out to Chertsey, then Weybridge, Walton before back to ride along the Thames at Chertsey. Normally when I get back to Laleham I head straight towards Staines, but today opted for the longer route out to Asgford and back. Glad it was daylight as some of the potholes along that stretch would quite easily have you off the bike.
> Back through Staines, then Wraysbury, Datchet, Eton before angling towards Windsor Great Park. Opted to go up Crimp Hill to get into the park via Bishopsgate, found the hill really tough today, bad enough to be on the bottom ring of the triple, long time since I've used that.
> ...


You deserve more Soreen for the vistations from the in- laws.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2017)

Was in the mood to challenge myself a little bit today - and take advantage of what ended up being a lovely sunny afternoon.

Started off by cycling into Downham. Dropped off a magazine I'd picked up for a friend who broke her hip (tripping over her dog!). Onwards on what has now become my usual loop along Downham Hythe Road up towards Way Head. The stuff that was fly-tipped out on a field by Red Cap Drove previous week has been cleared up and replaced by a very large - and very smelly - muck heap. 

Near Way Head was forced wide onto the broken-up and pot hole-y verge by an oncoming motorist who insisted on staying in the middle of the road.  Not something my knees and bottom appreciated... Up through Way Head after that and onwards on the climb towards Coveney. Saw an absolutely fantastic sunset though, which was a real treat.

Instead of turning left at St Peter-ad-Vincula and heading back towards Ely, I carried on instead towards Wardy Hill. Rode all the way through Wardy Hill until I reached the Social Club. There's a convenient bench to stop at. Munched on a handful of peanut butter M&Ms, replaced the batteries in my rear light and found out what the weird clicking noise was that I kept hearing intermittently after having been made to go rallycrossing. Turns out the screw holding the rear reflector on had loosened, so it was swinging freely about and catching against the seat stays. 

A quick fix later and I headed back up towards Coveney (quite a nasty little climb for these parts) before rejoining my usual route, flying down the hill towards Ely. By then the sun had well and truly set and things became decidedly chilly as the light faded. Spotted a melanistic rabbit hopping about on the road verge, and a little further on, a field full of whooper swans. Headed down West Fen Road, past Isle Vets before turning left onto the A10 for one junction. Then it's through the roadworks and left at the roundabout onto the B1411 for the last three miles into Downham and back towards home.

Hands were so cold and stiff when I got back home that I almost crashed into my gate because I couldn't quite work the brakes properly...  Can't wait for my new gloves to turn up. Can't wait for my new saddle to turn up as my poor bum was a bit numb too.

Anyway, that aside, that was an hour and a half in the saddle and 17 very enjoyable miles - the furthest I've been so far.  The 24 mile round trip to visit friends in Mepal isn't looking quite so pie-in-the-sky anymore.


----------



## Old jon (17 Jan 2017)

Jon George said:


> Genius!
> 
> PS Love the bike - I've been toying with the idea of a fixie for some time, as well.



Sorry mate, not original. But aye, a single fixed has lit a fire for me.


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Jan 2017)

Only a couple of short commutes from Waterbeach this week;with the weather being manky and a bit of a cold hovering I've not done any significant rides for a bit so will have to HTFU and get out there asap.

https://www.strava.com/activities/834652165

https://www.strava.com/activities/835778268

Day off tomorrow so may try and do this months 100k if not will combine it with Saturday's club run,only problem with that is we may be going to the Cambridge winter beer fest on Friday so may be a bit lethargic on Saturday!


----------



## Triple3 (18 Jan 2017)

First ride on my new Fratello this morning. Weather not the best so headed out to Kirkby Lonsdale & devils bridge for a late breakfast. A nice relaxing ride on quiet roads and love the new Condor !!!


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jan 2017)

First time out on the bike in aaages, scared of ice nearly chickened out to the pain cave but wanted to try my new Castelli kit - it all worked fine, including the knee warmers but my buttocks are like ice cubes - Dhb bib shorts don't do much thermally!









48km +635m 2°C


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jan 2017)

My commute to work had loads of hooting owls.

The return journey was like this











Nippy though!


----------



## booze and cake (18 Jan 2017)

I finished work early today so went out for a 30 mile ride in the afternoon sun. The Serpentine.




Then up to Tottenham Well, not used since 1883.




Work is coming along on the new Spurs ground. You've got to admire their commitment to the club colours as all the huge cranes have been pained blue and white, a level of matchy-matchyness this tragic MAMIL doffed his cap at.




I do love a knobbly old tree in the winter sun, here's some in Tottenham Cemetery




Then I cycled past the William Morris House in Walthamstow




Nearby I stumbled across some cool wall art for me to pap some pics for the 'your cycle in front of a wall pics' thread








Then heading back home south of the river, I came across another good wall pic in Clapton




Back through the city and a Gherkin spot, suicidal peds transfixed by their phones throwing themselves into the road left right and centre, thankfully all dodged.




And back home before dark.




The sky had a weird streaky glow like we were due an imminent asteroid impact. None came, it may at least have warmed my toes up, I should have worn two pairs of socks, but even with icicles for toes it was a lovely afternoon to be out on the bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jan 2017)

Oh boy it was nippy this morning
Only the commute in to work, but after a mile the finger pain was unpleasant, so worked harder to build a bit of temperature and did lots of 'finger-cises' to keep things less painful. All warmed through nicely after 8 miles, just before I pulled into work!!
Stuck to the main roads until the last bit, couple of patches of ice treated with care. Might be a slightly warmer ride home...


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jan 2017)

Triple3 said:


> View attachment 333828
> View attachment 333829
> View attachment 333830
> 
> ...


Lovely bike


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

A little over 34 miles today, I've been out before sunrise three times this last week and it is cold cold cold. Numb hands and feet, everything else ok. Out in the car this morning at 6.30, -5° in town and -7° just outside in a spot that's always a degree or two colder than everywhere else. Fark that I thought, maybe ride in the afternoon.

So 13.30 and I'm out, up the hill and out of town. Out towards Canterbury via the lanes still thinking where to go but wanting to get in a metric 50 as I've joined that monthly challenge. Got about halfway there and thought I'd swing a right and head towards the folks in Eastry. No-one home and I didn't have my key, could have done with a coffee. Oh well, on towards Sandwich and a few loops around before stopping for a coffee in the No Name Shop on No Name Street, a fantastic French deli which has cleaned me out on many occasions with their fantastic range of cheese. 20 minutes and slightly thawed feet later I set off again. Another couple of loops around this small town and on to Deal via the ancient highway past two open championship golf venues, st George's and Cinque ports. A loop around town again to get the mileage and then a take out coffee for the train the last ten miles home. Frozen feet but happy.





Barfreston church.




not your average phone box.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jan 2017)

There was no wind or rain, the sky was nice and grey, so I did my first 100KM ride of 2017.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire

Investigated an interesting farm come Opera house near Congleton called the Clonter Opera Theatre, hope they don't get too many chickens on their stage.
https://www.clonteropera.com/clonter-opera/


----------



## i hate hills (18 Jan 2017)

Finished work at 2pm and headed home and with the temp up here being ok and NO wind i got the bike out the shed for my second ride of the week / year. Made for the Brechin bridge and up onto the Hillwood , no wind . Took a right up West Drums road and started the climb , still no wind. Broke the hill and on the top flat the trees started to sway and ......you guessed it wind , a head wind to boot. Turned up past West Drums farm and then down Aldbar hill. Rode along the Burghill road and back over the bridge and home. Got a bit of banter from a guy reversing his car he shouted " go on son keep pushing keep pushing " to which i asked if he wanted me to reverse park his car for him as he was making a bit of a drama of it. Bit weird this weather malarkey for January . Long may it continue. Stay safe folks.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jan 2017)

Last nights ride home was notably warmer than the ride in, Garmin showed temperature above zero degrees which was nice.
After yesterdays painful finger episode, I found myself hunting for a 2nd pair of gloves at 0515hrs this morning, settling on a pair of ski gloves over the top of my regular ones (no idea what they are, bit neoprene line and stamped BioFlex??). That solved the cold finger issue to some degree, but it was still bloomin' cold on the way to work this morning.


----------



## User19783 (19 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Last nights ride home was notably warmer than the ride in, Garmin showed temperature above zero degrees which was nice.
> After yesterdays painful finger episode, I found myself hunting for a 2nd pair of gloves at 0515hrs this morning, settling on a pair of ski gloves over the top of my regular ones (no idea what they are, bit neoprene line and stamped BioFlex??). That solved the cold finger issue to some degree, but it was still bloomin' cold on the way to work this morning.




I've been using these, had them for years, but I can only use then below zero, as any temperature above, my hand start to sweat.
There are made by Hi-gear with Gore wind stopper mittens.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2017)

First double figure ride this morning on my new arrival only 12 miles, very nice indeed looking forward to seeing a few more miles on this one.


----------



## Jon George (19 Jan 2017)

Out on Patsy #3 The Hybrid (with ice tyres). I'd guess that for 99.95% of the 15miles out to Newbourne and back, the studded tyres weren't necessary and caused me a lot of work. The 0.05% whizzing down a hill at Brightwell made up for it.

Decided to take more photos than I usually do. (I'd like to say I'm often chuffed by the results. Or _any _results. I seldom see anything more then where the horizon appears to be when pointing my iphone in the general direction of the shot.) 

This out at Foxhall.






And this between Newbourne and Kirton.


----------



## Old jon (19 Jan 2017)

Gears today, please. Felt strange for about twenty yards, then all was well. The roads were dryer than they have been for quite a while, which helps a bit I reckon, so revelling in the freedom of a freewheel I ( cannot think of an F ) rode away down the road that leads to Jack Lane and a Thursday morning Holbeck. Found the towpath just where I had left it on Tuesday and rode along that to Viaduct Road. Down that, crossing the River Aire in the process and start the long long rise to Lawnswood. I should not grumble, there is time to think about where the ride is going. Amongst other things.

So, the A 660 all the way to the Dyneley Arms, that properly wonderful drop down Pool Bank, the one when there are no cars braking in front of you, and carry straight on at the village to cross the River Wharfe. Using the bridge. Ride a few hundred yards to the left turn signposted Leathley and take that road. As you approach Leathley Bridge it is just about invisible, you have to take it on trust a bit. Turn left, over the bridge and the River Washburn, a three river ride now, and start yet another climb. Farnley Hall is right at the top of this one, the scenery unfolds rather nicely but not as easily as the drop down the other side to Otley.



I know there are other ways home from Otley, these legs may try one or two later in the year. For now, I will settle for the tried and rusted A 660 all the way back to Headingley and the drop into the valley to find the towpath route home. Mr Garmin reports 30.9 miles for the journey, and 444 metres of climbing. 444/0.3048 = 1456 feet of up, if I hit the calculator right. A good ride for me.

More cartography,


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2017)

I've finally done it! My first ride of 2017 is done. 42 miles to Hatton Locks and back. A slow hard ride that had me fading fast by the time I got to Balsall Common on the way back, by the time I was crossing Coventry heading home I'd slowed to a crawl, I got of the bike at my front gate and found I'd got seriously wobbly legs, I got off the bike and thought I was going to fall over. Not a nice day for a bike ride, a cold grey, overcast and dark day with outbreaks of light drizzle, the lanes were filthy and slippery in places. My first ride on fixed with clipless pedals, in the past I've ridden with clips and straps, I had some money for Xmas and treated myself to a set of SPD single sided pedals with the click R light release system, the pedals hold well when you pull up but when you twist your foot it pops out easy, just as I like it, I was a bit nervous at first but soon settled down and had no problems during the ride, though I must check my bike setup, I suspect between the pedal change and the new saddle something's not quite right.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> OK, I confess. I bought another bike. Lurking on the edge of what could be called my consciousness for some time has been the thought that I fancy riding fixed wheel again. Fifty years after the last time. Optimism unbridled. Looked around at various bikes and decided on a Quella, the only one with mudguard mounts. Riding it home from the shop, last Thursday, there were various bits that obviously needed a look at. Oh, the chain was on the freewheel. So, the tyres felt / rode oddly, the brakes were worse than odd. The plastic saddle, how the almighty doo dah does anyone use them? I already had a Brooks for that one. Brake cables were very poorly run, fixed the front, rarely use the back on anything. Ordered some Durano plus tyres from Wiggle. Who promised delivery on Thursday, 19th. Well done someone, the tyres were delivered yesterday, and fitted, and the rear wheel turned so the chain was on the fixed sprocket.
> 
> The ride. I do not know how long I have been afflicted with sense, but I thought a short and mostly level ride might be sense. Ten and a half miles it came to, and I feel black lacquered. The obvious flat stuff near me is the canal towpath, so off I pedalled, now compulsory of course, through the murky depths of Holbeck, turn left off Water Lane to the towpath at Office Lock. Along said towpath to Kirkstall, stop to rest bits that were not used to that much exercise, turn around and back I go.
> 
> ...




Nice bike.
In 2013 we did the Five Boro's bike ride in New York, after the ride, sitting in a diner near Central Park we met two English couples . After a while they told us that they were directors oda bike company in Cambridge called Quella. They look like nice bikes, fancy one me self but probably won't get round to it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jan 2017)

Grey and dreich. Just yuck really. It's been like that all week. Today I managed to summon up some energy and headed out for the ancient training loop except that these days I take the nicer route back from Tunnel Hill. Not much has altered on the bit of road I haven't ridden for a while. My pace wasn't too shabby but I was still feeling the cold. Ah well got this one done. 27 smiles


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as is oft the case!

With several hours to spare before babysitting my Grandson, I headed out on the CX for a fairly chilly ride around the area.





I did try one of my old cut-throughs, but it seems like they don't like people any more. I can take a hint 

Turning back, I used tarmac through Holcot towards Brixworth, but did a circuit of Pitsford Reservoir because it was there.






Nice and peaceful during the week, especially in January. There was a cormorant sitting on the post when I started to take the pic, but it must have been camera shy and burgered off before I clicked the button!





Heading back towards home(ish), I stopped at the old station at Chapel Brampton.

From there, I was undecided which route home to take, and settled on Broughton and Moulton villages, all on tarmac.

A really enjoyable 26 miles on the CX before getting home to walk my grandson to the playing field for a game of football.

https://www.strava.com/activities/835964902


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2017)

Not much time today, what with one thing any another, but did squeeze in a 40 minute ride (7-ish miles) at tea time. Nothing special, just a short loop via Dunkirk and O Furlong to Pymoor, and thence onto the B1411, past Corkers Crisps and Adventurers Drove, up the nasty little climb that is Mill Hill, through Downham and then home via California. When I started riding again back in late August, this was my long loop and took me close to an hour... 

Last remaining vestiges of sunset when I set out, fog beginning to roll in, somewhat nippy, but looked rather picturesque and in places a tad creepy. Not much traffic out, no suicidal pedestrians near the village chippy this time. Oh, and they were frying at Corkers Crisps when I went past. Was really hard to stay on the road and NOT to take a left turn into their yard to see if I could nick some.  The smell was absolutely amazing.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Not much time today, what with one thing any another, but did squeeze in a 40 minute ride (7-ish miles) at tea time. Nothing special, just a short loop via Dunkirk and O Furlong to Pymoor, and thence onto the B1411, past Corkers Crisps and Adventurers Drove, up the nasty little climb that is Mill Hill, through Downham and then home via California. When I started riding again back in late August, this was my long loop and took me close to an hour...
> 
> Last remaining vestiges of sunset when I set out, fog beginning to roll in, somewhat nippy, but looked rather picturesque and in places a tad creepy. Not much traffic out, no suicidal pedestrians near the village chippy this time. Oh, and they were frying at Corkers Crisps when I went past. Was really hard to stay on the road and NOT to take a left turn into their yard to see if I could nick some.  The smell was absolutely amazing.


There's some lovely named places around, aren't there?!


----------



## Smithbat (19 Jan 2017)

I fancied a little spin after work, I find riding at night thrilling and calming at the same time. I went along the riverside walk and did not anticipate the flooding and black ice, so I slowed right down and took it very carefully and just about managed to stay upright. Back up through the town centre at that nice time between the closing of the shops and the drinkers coming out to play. A very pleasant 45 minutes.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/837435688/embed/58efbf4b9110681dc97aca7eb21389ffb1380d9f


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jan 2017)

Finally got this month's 100k/Strava fondo done.

105km via three counties(Cambridgeshire,Suffolk and that Naarfolk),nice day with little wind; only blip was a totally wayward HRM which I just ignored after a bit(it was either reading really high after sitting at zone 2 and then cutting in and out before sitting really low or not reading anything).

Apart from that a good 100 considering I've not done a long ride for a while.

https://www.strava.com/activities/837227027

Plenty of wildlife about including two big flocks of Swans(dunno what ones they were) along Ten Mile Bank/Blackhorse Drove;






Also saw 5 Herons,2 Sparrowhawks and a Barn Owl plus some slightly bigger flying machines;2 re-fuelling tankers an AWACS doing a stop and go at Mildenhall,then 2 F-15's giving it some berries above the Mildenhall Rd to Littleport.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> There's some lovely named places around, aren't there?!



Yes.  Out towards Welney there's Cow and Bells Drove, there's a Burnt Chimney Drove not too far away from here either... We've got a Ten Mile Bank as well, though no idea if it's ten miles long or not LOL

I see you're out near Moulton - done a few cat shows there at the Ag College.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Plenty of wildlife about including two big flocks of Swans(dunno what ones they were) along Ten Mile Bank/Blackhorse Drove



Whoopers most likely, especially given how cold it's been on mainland Europe. There were loads of them out past Coveney on Tuesday - seem to be far more of them about this year.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and they were frying at Corkers Crisps when I went past. Was really hard to stay on the road and NOT to take a left turn into their yard to see if I could nick some.  The smell was absolutely amazing.



Smelt it when I went past as well;one of the guys who runs itRod Garnham) comes on our club runs sometimes.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Whoopers most likely, especially given how cold it's been on mainland Europe. There were loads of them out past Coveney on Tuesday - seem to be far more of them about this year.



Thought they might be but couldn't really tell that far away(especially with contacts in).


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Finally got this month's 100k/Strava fondo done.
> 
> 105km via three counties(Cambridgeshire,Suffolk and that Naarfolk),nice day with little wind; only blip was a totally wayward HRM which I just ignored after a bit(it was either reading really high after sitting at zone 2 and then cutting in and out before sitting really low or not reading anything).
> 
> ...



I've been to the Thetford Center Parcs a few times and you nearly always wake to the sound of jets flying about.


----------



## Triple3 (20 Jan 2017)

60.4 miles today on the Fratello. Dropped in early morning for a brew at Arnside before heading out to Natland, Kendal, Burneside and Staveley for a brew & carrot cake at Wilfs cafe, Staveley mill yard. The Sun came out late morning and twas a lovely ride. The Garmin sent me on single track roads claggy, muddy, slippy and more suited to a Cyclocross bike but the Condor handled it all brilliantly. What a bike


----------



## gavroche (20 Jan 2017)

Well, the kids gave me a s**t day at school on Wednesday so I thought " Sod that, I don't have to put up with it so I will take the day off on Friday" and glad I did. Got up at 9.30 this morning ( nice lie in) and looked outside to wall to wall blue sky. Great, I said to myself, time to go for a ride, my first one this year as the last proper ride was on December 19th. I pumped the tyres on my Giant and had a lovely 16 miles , pleasant ride on the sea front. I even saw an old couple on a tandem coming the other way and a chap on an electric bike passed me up a slight incline. Cheeky sod! In all, a very happy day and good to be back on the bike instead of pedalling away facing a wall. Can't wait for winter to finish.


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2017)

Amen.


----------



## Smithbat (20 Jan 2017)

gavroche said:


> Well, the kids gave me a s**t day at school on Wednesday so I thought " Sod that, I don't have to put up with it so I will take the day off on Friday" and glad I did. Got up at 9.30 this morning ( nice lie in) and looked outside to wall to wall blue sky. Great, I said to myself, time to go for a ride, my first one this year as the last proper ride was on December 19th. I pumped the tyres on my Giant and had a lovely 16 miles , pleasant ride on the sea front. I even saw an old couple on a tandem coming the other way and a chap on an electric bike passed me up a slight incline. Cheeky sod! In all, a very happy day and good to be back on the bike instead of pedalling away facing a wall. Can't wait for winter to finish.



I agree, I just want to shed layers, I am a big girl and with a base layer, top and fleece I do have a touch of the michelin man about me!


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Jan 2017)

It was a beautiful blue sky day, so I set off on a ride towards Delamere forest, but it was too misty/foggy at Pickmere, so I turned around and ended up on a convoluted 65 mile route to Jodrell Bank on my old Raleigh.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route





My 1989 Raleigh with Jodrell Bank in the background, a great piece of engineering, yes, I mean the Raleigh.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Jan 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/838329575

105 miles down to Bournemouth and back today.

It was a beautiful sunny day, but it was properly cold. There was ice all over the place.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

54 miles today. Out of town the other way, still up bloody hill though. Over to Folkestone where I stopped at Halfords for a cheap set of over shoes (Xmas voucher). Down to the coast and rode the sea wall to Hythe where you are forced back onto a busy road by the military firing ranges. Back on the sea wall as soon as I could. Down towards new Romney, I was again back on the road due to the mass of pebbles thrown up onto the wall path by the recent storm. Into New Romney and back on the coast road down to Dungeness, skirt the power station and on to Lydd and through to Rye, down to the harbour where the river Rother tips out into the sea. Then back to the town for a quick coffee and slice of coffee and walnut cake before joining the school kids on the train back home. They were pleasantly well behaved and pretty quiet.






Folkestone harbour waiting for the tide to return.






The royal military canal at Hythe frozen over.






Those who did @Hill Wimp's Rye ride last summer may recognise this shot from just outside Dungeness.






Derek Jarman's old house in the shadows of the nuclear power station.






The UK's only desert.






At the castle at Rye.






The castle.

Thank you for your time and bandwidth.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've been to the Thetford Center Parcs a few times and you nearly always wake to the sound of jets flying about.



Will be a bit less in the future when Mildenhall closes,will still get the F-15's from Lakenheath though and the F-35's in the future(and the RAF one's at Marham).

Bit blase here as we are under the Mildenhall flightpath so get to see(and hear!) a lot of stuff flying about.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jan 2017)

Apparently some "F" list "celebrity" is having a party over in the US and so it was a must to get out on the bike after work and avoid the TV coverage!!

Freezing cold out, but very calm and good view of the stars in the sky. Did my usual loop round town in a clockwise direction, out through the estate to avoid yet more roadworks that have sprung up nearby, then down to Meole Brace and the climb to Nobold.

Out through Radbrook and Copthorne, before dropping down into the Quarry and along the towpath. I was on the narrowest section, which is also unlit and saw a jogger approaching, with a head torch on, but just as I get to him I just about saw two eyes from his unlit dog that was off the lead and who veered straight into my path. I skidded and just about missed it, but god knows how. There was an apology, but that wouldn't have washed much if the dog or me had ended up in the river. If you cannot keep your dog under control then don't let it off the lead .

I pressed on through Castlefields and then along the cycle paths to Abbey Foregate, through Reabrook and along the old railway bed path and home.

13.2 miles


----------



## The Bystander (20 Jan 2017)

Today's was the third ride of the week. The first was a failed attempt to bag another 50km (I managed 22 miles and enjoyed very few of them). The second was a shorter loop (much more enjoyable). The third was another attempt at a 50km and I enjoyed most of them.

The weather was beautiful and, once I'd warmed up a bit, it was great to be out on the bike. There was a heavy frost but the roads were mostly dry and clear. I decided to tack a couple of local loops together to hit the challenge target. The first half took me to Harrington where I dropped down to the A6 roundabout at Rothwell and then crossed over the A14 and climbed back up towards Lamport.

At Lamport I turned to drop down towards Old and then to Brixworth via Scaldwell. Rather than going through Brixworth I elected to take the direct route to Pitsford Water on the A508 Harborough Road. Skirting around the western edge of Pitsford Water, crunching through frozen puddles and then into Pitsford Village I was still enjoying the ride but soon after I was heading north east into a headwind.

On a warmer day it would barely register but the cold seemed to sap the energy from my legs. So it was a laboured slog back to home via Holcot and Orlingbury.


----------



## booze and cake (20 Jan 2017)

I managed to get out before it got dark to bring a bit of colour and light to the usual grim January proceedings. Past the Channel 4 building




Then into Hyde Park, this water fountain was not working today. The low winter sun makes London look like its just been hit by an atom bomb.




As it was so bright and clear I thought I'd schlep up Primrose Hill to get a view across the big smoke.




Weaving across town I go through a sea of pastel in Kelly St, which reminded me of Port Meirion.




I then decided to dash over to Canary Wharf to check out some of the Winter Lights Festival that is running until the 27th January. Unfortunately my phone camera takes rubbish pics in the dark, so these were the only vaguely passable ones.












My bike resisting the urge to go full disco








I was losing sensation in my fingers and toes by now so head back to the warmth of home. Sunglasses required day and night today, not bad for January.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jan 2017)

My continuing efforts to maintain 17 miles a day today, and I lose daily miles as a result of working nights so needed to get some in this morning. Shopping on the cards, lots of it too. Returned home with both panniers full and a hefty rucksack to boot. A mere 11 miles, but with the 8 miles done coming to work tonight that'll do.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jan 2017)

After a grey and misty start, the sun decided to come out to play here in the South Lakes (south central...home of the saddlebag), which was really dramatic, with shafts of sunshine breaking through the mist around the Langdales (lovely reflections in Blea Tarn and Little Langdale Tarn as well) and clouds being turned pink by the late afternoon sunlight. Up Red Bank from Grasmere, luckily not meeting many cars, but an awful lot of people wandering randomly around in the middle of the road ....then downhill all the way to Chapel Stile and along Great Langdale to the ODG, where the road narrows, then starts going up...and keeps going up. I've seen cars struggling on that road before! Anyway I dispatched it fairly painlessly and had a quick pause at the cattle grid overlooking Blea Tarn to enjoy the views and munch some Green & Blacks, zip down the lane into Little Langdale, then a few more ups and downs along the valley towards Colwith and left towards Elterwater. Time for a quick pit stop at the Britannia for a couple of pints of Derwent Dark Mild (only my second outdoor pints of the year) and then a nice fast run back to Grasmere via Skelwith, Under Loughrigg, Rydal and White Moss, with just the one climb after White Moss carpark. You can avoid the climb by staying on the A591, but I prefer not to spend any more time on that road than I have to!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2017)

It's been commuting miles for me as usual during the week and here is a brief roundup:

*Monday:* Grey, damp and drizzly/misty (a pattern that was to last most of the week) otherwise nothing to report.

*Tuesday: * Had to be up early as the gas man was coming to call so used the extra time to do the extended ride to work. Nice trip in. Polite drivers, Tailwind when I needed it. Very enjoyable.

*Wednesday:* Went over Lyth Hill to start with then dropped down into Condover. Got distracted while riding through the village and managed to clip a wall. Broke my watch and scuffed my new bar ends so not a happy bunny. It then proceeded to drizzle heavily on me for the rest of the trip so I wasn't in the best mood by the time I got to work,.

*Thursday:* Over Lyth Hill in the grey and drizzly weather again. Avoided any mishaps and the legs felt strong so I quite enjoyed the ride in despite the weather. I was quite late leaving work but again the legs felt strong so I made very good time on the way home. I could have been earlier still if it wasn't for a good five minute wait for a gap in traffic on the A49.

*Today:* Thick fog and cold this morning. The thermometer showed 4C so I didn't bother with ice tyres but needed a change to full finger gloves before I'd gone quarter of a mile. Plenty of drivers out with no lights on despite the conditions (probably the ones who moan about all cyclists having no lights ) I wasn't especially quick in the cold and thought I could have done with another layer but it wasn't too bad.

By the time I reached work my arms and chest were white with frost while the bike had a clear coating of ice on every bit that wasn't in contact with either me or the road.

The fog cleared just after lunch and the ride home was in clear conditions with the sun setting ahead of me. I braved the main road through Atcham (*Edit*: bit of a moment here when the front wheel washed out while turning off the main road - managed to stay upright though) to shorten the route home which saved a good ten minutes even with a photo stop part way.

Another 117.2 miles racked up for the week. Going well so far in 2017.






One from Thursday. Crossing the old bridge at Atcham and showing the grey, drizzly conditions that have made up most of the week here.





Foggy this morning





Not a great photo but shows some of the frost that formed on my gloves this morning. It was like this up my arms and across my chest too.





A contrast to the morning. Still cold but really clear and with a nice sunset on my way home.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jan 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> After a grey and misty start, the sun decided to come out to play here in the South Lakes (south central...home of the saddlebag), which was really dramatic, with shafts of sunshine breaking through the mist around the Langdales (lovely reflections in Blea Tarn and Little Langdale Tarn as well) and clouds being turned pink by the late afternoon sunlight. Up Red Bank from Grasmere, luckily not meeting many cars, but an awful lot of people wandering randomly around in the middle of the road ....then downhill all the way to Chapel Stile and along Great Langdale to the ODG, where the road narrows, then starts going up...and keeps going up. I've seen cars struggling on that road before! Anyway I dispatched it fairly painlessly and had a quick pause at the cattle grid overlooking Blea Tarn to enjoy the views and munch some Green & Blacks, zip down the lane into Little Langdale, then a few more ups and downs along the valley towards Colwith and left towards Elterwater. Time for a quick pit stop at the Britannia for a couple of pints of Derwent Dark Mild (only my second outdoor pints of the year) and then a nice fast run back to Grasmere via Skelwith, Under Loughrigg, Rydal and White Moss, with just the one climb after White Moss carpark. You can avoid the climb by staying on the A591, but I prefer not to spend any more time on that road than I have to!


My favourite area!! Yes the ODG is a fair pull isn't it. You earn't your beer at the brilliant Britannia!


----------



## Aravis (20 Jan 2017)

Given the promising forecast, I'd been eyeing up today for a while. It turned out to be colder, frostier and sunnier than originally predicted, but with a bit of care, it was OK. In other words, I stayed upright.

A delightful circuit of 103 miles, and it felt pretty good. Anticlockwise on the diagram below:






A couple of snaps from the big(gish) climb of the day. The first is the Malvern ridge from Castlemorton Common:





And looking the other way towards the Cotswolds, just visible today:






As I said on Strava, January days don't get better than this. However, I also think there are at least 10 months that often do provide better days, for cycling anyway. Here's to a good year for one and all!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2017)

Nothing special today, just the 10 mile round trip commute to Ely station.

Was lovely out this morning; chilly, no breeze at all and very pleasant in the sunshine. Most of the drains out here in the fen were frozen over though and there was plenty of ice on the roads this side of Downham. Several new potholes seem to have materialised on the B1411 towards Ely, so had to dodge those.  Saw plenty of cyclists out and about and there was a fair bit of traffic in town for a Friday morning. Had a close pass in Lisle Lane where the cycle lane filters past a pinch point - some little old dear on her way to Sainsbury's seemed to think that the cycle lane was a good place to drive in while I'm trying to use it...  Still, managed the journey in 35 minutes, which is pretty good going.

Bike racks at the station were half empty, no problem finding one this time. Saw a bike in London called a Bobbin Noodle which made me giggle. 

The ride home this evening was cold. Very cold.  Think it's probably the coldest one yet. Put on an extra layer underneath jeans, fleece & winter hiking coat, but that did nothing to keep out the chill. I might have defrosted by the morning, I hope... Got back into Ely later than intended thanks to bus-related problems at t'other end. At 10pm at night there's not much in the way of traffic but it does mean plenty of distracted pedestrians near the pubs & takeaways.  Noticed that the potholes I spotted this morning have already been circled in yellow paint, so hopefully they'll be fixed soon. There were a few patches of black ice, but managed to avoid coming a cropper. 35 very cold minutes saw me home.

I do feel much better after a few hot cups of tea and plate of seafood linguine though.


----------



## galaxy (21 Jan 2017)

Triple3 said:


> 60.4 miles today on the Fratello. Dropped in early morning for a brew at Arnside before heading out to Natland, Kendal, Burneside and Staveley for a brew & carrot cake at Wilfs cafe, Staveley mill yard. The Sun came out late morning and twas a lovely ride. The Garmin sent me on single track roads claggy, muddy, slippy and more suited to a Cyclocross bike but the Condor handled it all brilliantly. What a bike
> View attachment 334121
> View attachment 334122
> View attachment 334123


Lovely Bike. We had a pasty and cuppa there back in September, wernt on the bike, but wed walked round the head.Lovely place, bet your ride was good.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Jan 2017)

Yesterday's ride (Internet was down). 
At last some sunshine. Cold and the threat of ice on the road tho'. I met Margaret P-R on Hook Bank and we took to the lanes first having checked the ice situation. We were lucky there was little or none to be found. It was a fairly standard run out with lovely chat. My rear tyre went down (seems to be a theme at the moment) so that had to be sorted. Practice makes perfect they say. Chats continued as we rounded by Strensham to Upton where M invited me in for some tea and more chat with her and Graham. Then I took my standard route back. Nice outing today. It just "hit the spot". 35 smiles


----------



## colly (21 Jan 2017)

Up and out early-ish. It's been nice and dry for a few days and I thought I had better take advantage while the going is good. I have work to do today so rather than getting straight down to it and then resenting the fact I'm not out then later in the day getting tired and losing enthusiasm, I thought it would be best to go out before anything else gets in the way.
So it was out just after 6am. Dark and cold, though not so cold as I thought it would be. I went north and got nice and toasty getting up Wellington Hill (aka Boot Hill)
On to Bramley Grange and Thorner, Bramham, Boston Spa. Across the Wharfe and into Wetherby. 
Rather than a quick run back home along the A58 I carried on west through Sicklinghall and Kirby Overblow, where it was beginning to get light, back across the Wharfe at Harewood Bridge and took the road to Pool-in Wharfedale. I turned towards Weardley and climbed through the village and had two options. Struggle up Weardley Bank or take the next left which arrives at the same place but is a longer more drawn out climb. It's a road very little used and once I got onto the climb proper I had to get off and walk. Mainly because it the road was covered in loose stones and mud and my back wheel was losing traction. Once I had stopped there was no way I would have got going again. So pushed it up the steepest bit and once past the wet muddy patches I got back on and it was a bit of a haul but made it to the top ok.
Past the New Inn (good lunches) and around Eccup Reservoir up to Harrogate Road, into Moortown and back home. Really nice ride out and it set me up for the day.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12655870


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2017)

After another 3 day commuting week the legs were protesting this morning but we're told to shut up and Out with the bike at 1030 having waiting for any frost to thaw. Me @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman were discussing on another thread about a local rd calked breakback rd which I had riden twice before but not recently so with no plan that became today's target . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn and into the town of Loughborough . I normally avoid Loughborough due to traffic but it does have good cycle lanes around the main road due to the university . The only problem with the cycle paths is you have to give way at every junction so slow progress . Up Nanpantan rd to the crossroads and onto Breakback rd a nasty rolling road with 5 climbs in about 2.5 miles with very little rest on the few downhill dips . Made it to the under end and I can confirm its a nasty rd . Nice downhill to Woodhouse and back home via Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey 23.1 miles in the bag decidedly  out there today


----------



## gbb (21 Jan 2017)

Had the lurgy since Xmas, it just won't clear, hacking cough, occasional headaches, occasional raised heart rate and weakness so the bike hasn't seen much action sadly. Still unwell but needed to go to the butchers maybe 1.5 miles away...was priming myself to get the car out...no, don't be lazy.
So a meander down on the hybrid and even that 3 miles left me puffing but a small battle was won.

Roll on when this virus clears up.


----------



## gavgav (21 Jan 2017)

gbb said:


> Had the lurgy since Xmas, it just won't clear, hacking cough, occasional headaches, occasional raised heart rate and weakness so the bike hasn't seen much action sadly. Still unwell but needed to go to the butchers maybe 1.5 miles away...was priming myself to get the car out...no, don't be lazy.
> So a meander down on the hybrid and even that 3 miles left me puffing but a small battle was won.
> 
> Roll on when this virus clears up.


Glad to hear you are on the bike again


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jan 2017)

I dropped Mrs Dave in Cambridge and drive off in the direction of Brandon country park. Once there I hopped across the road and joined the poacher trail. This was nothing too exciting, but it was nice to be riding my MTB on sandy, well drained ground rather than a swamp. Once at High Lodge I joined the shepherd trail, again nothing exciting but traffic free.










At the end of this loop I joined the red trails. This was more fun! Rooty, narrow single track among the pines, berms and what I believe are called bomb holes.

There was a nice section where they've recently clear felled an area. Here they've constructed a down hill berm section that was good fun.
Next came a bit of a swampy section that had to be taken a bit slower!

Back into the woods and some steep up and down bomb holes that were really nice to ride.











I rejoined the poacher trail at High Lodge and made my way back to the car.
Good fun! I'd not done any riding like that since my 20's and that was a few years ago!


https://www.strava.com/activities/839157554


----------



## chr15b (21 Jan 2017)

Woke up to a cool 3° this morning so got out for another cycle. I really need to do more than the 300 miles I done last year and start doing some more midweek cycles. Today I took a cycle down the path to Castle Semple in Lochwinnoch for a steady 20 miles. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/839143585


----------



## tallliman (21 Jan 2017)

After my first blank 10 days off the bike since some time in 2015, I thought I'd best get out today. Planned a Veloviewer Explorer box ticking ride to Cafe Ventoux for a round total of 67 miles. However, with my heart rate not wanting to sit at a normal level, I assume I'm not quite over the flu!

Managed 50miles in the end with a first stop of the year at Nice Pies. Most of the route was in and around the Wreake Valley and still managed to tick off a couple of boxes. All in all, a decent ride if one that was crazily tiring!


----------



## dim (21 Jan 2017)

a commute on my S-Works today ....

brand new Continental 4 seasons tyres .... 1st ride with them. All went well to my client who lives in Swaversy (25km) away

On the way back, 5km from Swaversy, (in Longstanton) a back puncture. I never took a spare tube or pump or CO2 canisters, and there was no-one at home who could fetch me

so I ended up paying £24 for a cab 

I've just sorted the puncture with a new inner tube, and it was a shard of glass that caused the puncture

but on the upside, I received my vintage Pinarello today (it was delivered while I was at work), and I'm well pleased. 

It's in really good condition, paintwork is immaculate and I thought that it had tubular tyres, but it has Nisi HR22 rims .... It needs new tyres as the ones fitted look 30 years old (I don't even see a name on the tyres)

from what I have googled so far, it seems like the Nisi HR22 rims are clinchers, so I'm happy and I will add a pair of Durano Plus tyres (I'm not a fan of tubs). I was going to buy a set of clincher wheels


----------



## dim (21 Jan 2017)

gbb said:


> Had the lurgy since Xmas, it just won't clear, hacking cough, occasional headaches, occasional raised heart rate and weakness so the bike hasn't seen much action sadly. Still unwell but needed to go to the butchers maybe 1.5 miles away...was priming myself to get the car out...no, don't be lazy.
> So a meander down on the hybrid and even that 3 miles left me puffing but a small battle was won.
> 
> Roll on when this virus clears up.



I woke up on Christmas day with bronchitis and I'm still suffering..... I tried a bit of high cadence today (I only managed to cycle 30km before I got a puncture and ended up getting a cab home) .... 

I managed to cycle between 85-95 RPM on some sections, but I'm still coughing and wheezing .... 

some of my clients have really bad colds at the moment that also affects the lungs

It will take a few more weeks before I'm fully recovered


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

Today was the fortnightly mountain bike meet. About 10 of us bobbing around the local trail. It's on fairly flat ground but with some short steep climbs and a couple of drops. Some ok technical sections through the woods. Very muddy with frozen puddles and frozen tyre ruts which chucked the back wheel around a bit. Out for about 2 hours. A coffee in the cafe, wash the bike down and a change of clothes before heading home.







First thing I'll say is this little climb is steeper than it looks. There I am almost there.






Uh oh, rear wheel slips.






Tiiiimbeeeerrrrr.






Well saved son, make out it was an extreme wheelie.

Mind you I wasn't the only one







Jolly good muddy fun.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Jan 2017)

More cold and then the mists rolled in. I met Steve E and Jose B in the Green and Margaret P-R was waiting for us in Upton. A short route was the desire so Pershore got the nod. The standard run out by Strensham, Eckington and the Combertons took us to our refreshments in Pershore.

We took the shorter run back along Rebecca Road for Croome and the Kinnersley Bank climb. Not far now and we were seeing Margaret off for her home. The Brotheridge Green way back lead us to part with Steve at the lane end while Jose and I took the Guarlford run in.

Tough riding in the cold. The sun did come out again but the temps were dropping too as the sun was getting low in the sky. I think we made the most of it though. 40 smiles


----------



## Smithbat (21 Jan 2017)

So I almost did it, 19.75 miles which is the longest ride I have ever done. 6 miles in I had a puncture and could not get the tyre back on, luckily my lovely Mr S came and helped me. At 12 miles I stopped at Mum and dads for a very welcome cup of tea. I am now safely at home waiting for my bum and thighs to warm up. I still can't quite believe I have cycled this far!

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/839494298/embed/3f1cf53d4d055f55ea6685b1c4771d1f55297b4f


----------



## Jimidh (21 Jan 2017)

Unfortunately I was working this morning as it was an absolutely stunning day for riding the bike even with the temperatures hovering around zero all day.

However me and my son had a quick 15 mile ride into the Pentland Hills. A beautiful afternoon pity the fog came down quickly on the way back home.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jan 2017)

Intended an early start again today, but general idleness meant that I didn't get out until just before 9, with the intention to get a metric half in.
After last weeks abandoned ride due to the cold and ice, I was pleased to see that the frost that had been on the cars, etc when I went to bed last night had gone by this morning, although it was still blinking cold.
Local roads to start, where I had a MGIF nincompoop who overtook me at the top of the hill and then went down the whole hill with a foot on the brake rather than just getting out of the way...
Anyhow, I hadn't quite done a mile when I stopped to adjust my front brakes - a few minutes fettling and I was back on my way with a definite improvement in stopping power.
Up the hill to Scholes, passing a group of cyclists gathered at the Coronation Tree and carried on climbing up the hill, before the gentle descent into Barwick. I was regretting washing the bike after the last ride though as there had clearly been a bit of road grime in just the right place on the front mudguard stopping it rattling...
Right onto Long lane by the New Inn and the mainly downhill to Garforth, then up the A642 to the M1 roundabout and across towards Aberford. Down the hill and under the A1(M), past the wind farm at Hook Moor and Lotherton Hall and then the twisty downhill swoop to the Crooked Billet.
Just past there it's the sharp uphill grind into Saxton and on to Barkston Ash, before the long straight to Church Fenton and the obligatory loop around the airfield via Ryther, Ozendyke and Ulleskelf, where despite doing the best part of 17 mph I was passed like I wasn't moving by a mini peleton of serious looking types.  They all said hello though. 
Completed the loop around the airfield and retraced my outbound route from Church Fenton all the way to Saxton, where I turned up Coldhill Lane, eventually reaching Lindas Bench where I stopped for Haribo and a stretch:







Back in the saddle and on to Copley Lane and towards Lotherton Hall, before turning off for Aberford down the hill and back under the A1(M).
Through the village and then it's the ups and downs of Cattle Lane, crossing Cock Beck and the long uphill drag into and through Barwick and nearly all the way to Scholes, before the descent on Leeds Road and local roads to home.
*33.55 miles* (53.99km ) in *2h 22m* at an average of *14.2mph* with *1,374ft* climbed and a chilly average temperature of *1.1°C* 

The bike should be able to do this route on it's own, but I'm still struggling for fitness so I'm happy just to get another qualifying ride in for Half Century challenge.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So I almost did it, 19.75 miles which is the longest ride I have ever done. 6 miles in I had a puncture and could not get the tyre back on, luckily my lovely Mr S came and helped me. At 12 miles I stopped at Mum and dads for a very welcome cup of tea. I am now safely at home waiting for my bum and thighs to warm up. I still can't quite believe I have cycled this far!
> 
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/839494298/embed/3f1cf53d4d055f55ea6685b1c4771d1f55297b4f


Don't worry you'll be doing 100 miles in no time


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jan 2017)

Jimidh said:


> View attachment 334292
> View attachment 334293
> View attachment 334294
> View attachment 334295
> ...


What a picture - the last one


----------



## iandg (21 Jan 2017)

75.6km - My longest ride since September 2015 and my first 'Westside Loop' since June 2015.

On the road at 7.30am, crossed Barvas Moor wind assisted and in the dark. Started to get light at around 25-30km and turned into a cold 20+mph southerly (with 30+mph gusts) after Shawbost. Cross wind from Callanish over the Acha Mor climb (saw 3 Buzzards between Callanish and Leurbost), and a tailwind from Leurbost for the last 12km.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/838958454/embed/9a3c621625370e7a0d09596fb64f9dba29785709






Looking east - south east from Acha Mor


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So I almost did it, 19.75 miles which is the longest ride I have ever done. 6 miles in I had a puncture and could not get the tyre back on, luckily my lovely Mr S came and helped me. At 12 miles I stopped at Mum and dads for a very welcome cup of tea. I am now safely at home waiting for my bum and thighs to warm up. I still can't quite believe I have cycled this far!



Well done you! 

17 is as far as I've gone, so you're way ahead of me there.  Hope you thaw out soon, feeling  isn't much fun...


----------



## colly (21 Jan 2017)

Jimidh said:


> View attachment 334292
> View attachment 334293
> View attachment 334294
> View attachment 334295
> ...


Terrific riding country.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jan 2017)

An extended commute home this morning, a bit chilly at -3 degrees but no ice so plodded an 11 miles to keep on target. A minor moment of excitement on the ride in tonight, obviously forgot to zip up my pannier and work ID, cards, front door key etc clattered out on a 50mph bit of dual carriageway.  to the foreign trucker who stopped to let me pull over an collect the bits. Phone missing but turns out I'd left it at home...


----------



## Osprey (21 Jan 2017)

Absolutely freezing today, thick frost but the roads were largely dry. Occasional icy patches but no dramas. Another metric half century bagged.
A 38 mile loop up NCN route 47 up Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais and back to North Gower.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jan 2017)

Today was another 50 miler in a fairly compact area, mostly sticking to the back roads and on my Whyte Sussex due to the state of the roads. Bright & cold with a bit of an easterly wind and the temperatures dropping quickly as the sun went down towards the end of the ride. Following a suggestion from @Jon George I took a back lane around Rushmere that I'd never used before (Lamberts Lane) - it turned out to end in a really good bridleway of over a mile in length that came out at the top of Tuddenham Hill and was rather interesting given the soft conditions and the 28mm slick Gatorskins at 90psi on the bike!

https://www.strava.com/activities/839591198


----------



## Triple3 (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4645366, member: 9609"]50 mile on perfectly dry roads, first time I have been out on completely dry roads since maybe early November. So how wonderful not to have to go and spend the best part of an hour cleaning salty road gunge off the bike this evening, just a few drops of oil on the chain and she's ready to roll the morrow  Springs just round the corner.[/QUOTE]

A hose down, spray with muc off, clean & rinse after both rides this week. Not giving that salt lark a chance


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Jan 2017)

A double ascent of Mt Dandenong for me, as part of my ongoing preparation for a June cycling tour in Italy and France. It was a good solid workout, with 81km and about 1450m climbing, with some of the climbing up moderately steep grades.
If you don't know where that is, it's not surprising: it's east of Melbourne, Australia, and about 15km south east of where I live.


----------



## galaxy (22 Jan 2017)

chr15b said:


> Woke up to a cool 3° this morning so got out for another cycle. I really need to do more than the 300 miles I done last year and start doing some more midweek cycles. Today I took a cycle down the path to Castle Semple in Lochwinnoch for a steady 20 miles.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/839143585
> 
> ...


----------



## tallliman (22 Jan 2017)

Well done @Smithbat, you'll be knocking out long rides in no time (and finding small loops to top up the miles to a target!)


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2017)

gavgav said:


> Apparently some "F" list "celebrity" is having a party over in the US and so it was a must to get out on the bike after work and avoid the TV coverage!!
> 
> Freezing cold out, but very calm and good view of the stars in the sky. Did my usual loop round town in a clockwise direction, out through the estate to avoid yet more roadworks that have sprung up nearby, then down to Meole Brace and the climb to Nobold.
> 
> ...



In my experience, dogs on leads have the ability to turn 90deg into your path, blocking the tow path completely.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> In my experience, dogs on leads have the ability to turn 90deg into your path, blocking the tow path completely.



dont even get me started


----------



## colly (22 Jan 2017)

Early out at around 6.30. Today felt different to yesterday. Much damper and felt colder. I went east towards the flat lands out Selby way. Seeing as there was no traffic I stuck with the A63 until just before Selby where the road was closed off at a railway crossing. So I took the bypass for a few hundred yards and then nipped off right and made my way homewards on a tiny back road. It felt really cold and there was a slight headwind on the return.
I slogged back at my own pace but it felt dull and uninteresting and I was pleased to get back home.

I cooked a full English for me and Mrs Colly and that cheered me up no end.

34 rather dreary miles in all.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12672191


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> dont even get me started


As one who lives on the tow path. I have to accept there are different users with different needs and problems. I am also a dog owner. Unless very early in summer, you have to watch out for hazards can be very busy


----------



## Donger (22 Jan 2017)

Club ride time again. Decided to opt for the short ride today, though, as it's a bit icy out there, and this is traditionally "Black Sunday" for me. In eight years I've only crashed twice ... both times on ice, and both times on this very weekend (the week before my first audax of the year). I was taking it carefully.

Eight of us headed out in a loop via Stroud, taking in the back of Horsepools Hill from Pitchcombe to Edge. The route got shortened a bit from the planned 26 miles to a tad over 20 (22.5 for me) due to ice. There were frozen puddles at the side of the road in various places, and the occasional patch of mushy ice on the roads in shady, darker corners that the sun rarely reaches, so we cut out the lanes around Standish and Frocester and stayed as much as possible on the main roads. We did an impromptu extra little climb through Paganhill before our cafe stop, which kept us all warm. Another good ride in great company, and I stayed vertical and got through it unscathed this year.

Started the year full of determination, but seem to be experiencing Donger's Law of Diminishing Returns at the moment. (First ride 65 miles, second one 45 miles, third one 42 miles and this one 22.5 miles). The 100km Windrush Winter Warm-up audax might come as a bit of a shock next week. 

Safe riding, everyone. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Jon George (22 Jan 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Following a suggestion from @Jon George I took a back lane around Rushmere that I'd never used before (Lamberts Lane) - it turned out to end in a really good bridleway of over a mile in length that came out at the top of Tuddenham Hill and was rather interesting given the soft conditions and the 28mm slick Gatorskins at 90psi on the bike!



Wasn't expecting you'd continue on and follow the bridleway, but chapeau, nevertheless - particularly on those tyres!


----------



## Jon George (22 Jan 2017)

One of the best rides I've had in ages. I nearly took Patsy #2 The CX out, but, given the apparent conditions, went out on Patsy #£ The Hybrid with ice tyres. Interestingly, the lanes I was expecting to be bad were dry (iced-up puddles on the margins, though) and the busier roads wet. Still, I ambled around on a 13 miler, stopping as often as I wished to take a few photos and just relax on any opportune village green benches. Bliss.

This near Foxhall.







This half a mile further on.






And this near the old airdrome at Martlesham. (Currently reading my late father-in-law's wartime teenage diaries - before he joined the RAF - and enjoying his near weekly visits out to Martlesham to see what new aircraft were about.)


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jan 2017)

By heck, it were parky! The good news was that Mrs Dave is sufficiently virus free to join me, so the tandem came out for the first time in over a month!
At first my Garmin was saying 9°.... yeah right! After a few minutes it was saying -2°, that's more like it. I dressed for the whole ride, not just the first 10 minutes. Over all I got it right, but it was chilly Willy to start.
We were overtaken by a lad and a girl on road bikes, 5 minutes later they overtook us again! Not sure where they went!





Coming înto Bourn I kept the speed down for the turn toward Caxton, but it was fine. Along through to Great Gransden then along side Waresley woods. Hawk eye said 'muntjac to the right!', it turned out to be two foxes! One shot off, the other kind of lingered...





He's just to the left of the tree trunk, honestly!

I was fortunate that we'd slowed for the fox, as at the bottom of the hill it was sheet ice., only for 10' or so, but I was very careful.

Into the garden centre, Icycle club were in there, Cambridge CC came in as we left.

On the way home we saw fieldfare, long tailed tit, goldfinch and buzzard.
In all, a great, cold ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/840438200


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Jan 2017)

Had planned to do a couple of brisk hours along the coast yesterday - no hills! 

Cold, cold morning - very heavy frost. But wrapped up well, got the bike out and got ready to set off. 

Realised that my winter gloves had been out in the garage, and were wet inside. No problem - I’ll use these other ones......

Got to the end of the road and was about to turn left when one off the local clubs went past at a reasonable pace. Thought to myself “I’ll see how long I can keep up with them for”. They had conveniently stopped at the traffic lights just ahead...

A mile later, was feeling decidedly uncomfortable. Roads felt quite greasy and slippery, and my confidence still isn’t too great after falling at the end of the year. Relaxed a bit, and watched as the club peleton sped into the distance.

At this point, I realised that my fingers were freezing. Painfully sore. The gloves I had picked up were anything but windproof. Two hours of this would be unbearable. So looped round and headed home. Disappointing ride - just 7km.


----------



## Rustybucket (22 Jan 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/8...-4EEA-B87B-4A7ADCD9AF78?hl=en-GB&v=1485093604

It was very cold! Lots of ice and I didn't fall off so happy


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jan 2017)

Mmm, wash the windows and tidy the garden or go for a wee toddle? 
Off we went  
First bike ride this year on the Pashley  my knees been a bit sore lately so just planned a short, local run to see how we got on.
Not a bad day, wrapped up a bit with warmest gloves, although by the end of the ride could hardly feel my toes!
Lots of folks out today, mostly walkers and dog walkers, a few cyclists. Along a very quiet road, met a guy on a MTB with 3 kids all on bikes, had to dodge them as they were all over the place, "You've got your hands full there" 
A few horses back in the fields, all rugged up  usual wee pal didn't come over to say hello as she was flat out snoozing. 
Very enjoyable hour and a half and knee held up ok.
Only took one pic at Downies, looking south along the coast.
Happy cycling, over and out.


----------



## i hate hills (22 Jan 2017)

Three rides in the same week , in January, never been heard of for me before. This morning did the golf course route and back into town from Cookston farm. Toes really really cold so treated myself to a hot choc at one of the Newsagents and stood and had a crack with him till my feeling came back to my toes. Made myself a promise to try to do two things this calender year . 1 . Give this cycling thing a real go and try to get some weight off and feel better about myself . 2 . Greet everyone with a hello or good morning . This i tried today and everyone apart from one grump gave me a hello back. I had in the past kept my head down and focused on the road ahead but stuff that be happy , nice and kind and good things will happen. I found myself on a shared cycle / ped track and when faced with a couple of peds coming towards me i stopped and got off my bike and let them passed. This resulted in the biggest good morning of the day. I hope this sunshine and lollypop outlook i have lasts all year, and NO you cant borrow a fiver. Ride happy , ride safe folks. Mike.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2017)

Willoughby the destination, 46 miles the journey. I'm having mixed feelings about my cycling, on the one hand its lovely being on the bike again, but my lack of pace and endurance is making me very frustrated, I've got a top end about 16 -17 mph with an average around 12 mph and I'm boloxed after 40-50 miles. Lovely day for a bike ride, cold, minus 2 when I went out, bright with the odd fluffy cloud about, it clouded over for the trip home. Very little ice about, the bridge on the allotment path in Baginton had a dusting of frost and the Willoughby duck pond had ice on it. My route out took me through Baginton, Wappenbury and Eathorpe and across the fosse to Marton, then though Birdinbury and on to leamington Hastings and Hill, then a short section of main road before turning right and across Grandborough fields to Grandbough and onto Willoughby. My route back followed my wheel tracks to Marton, then onto Princethorpe to pick up the fosse way across the A45 and on to Woolston to pick up my usual route home past the speedway across the TGI Friday roundabout down the Binley road then right into Hipswell Highway and across Coventry home. A good morning out on the bike but knackered now.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2017)

This morning was my coldest ride yet. Minus 4 degrees C, and it felt like it too. Only the commute home from work which should be 7 miles, but for some reason I chose to extend it to 11 miles. 2 pairs of gloves and I still had painful fingers, and after 8 miles or so my feet were getting cold despite thermal socks and fleece lined winter boots. On the plus side there was very little ice, just one big patch in Staines (on a corner where else...) which was taken with care..
Looking forwards to a warmer ride in tonight, forecast is minus 1 degree...


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2017)

At the end of Feb I'm leading a Cycle Chat ride to Wymondham Windmill ( all welcome ) I've not been before so I thought it might be a good idea to have a trail run .Waiting till 1030 for most of the frost to thaw so out with the bike .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington to the ride starting point . Up humble lane and out up the Wreake valley .Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby and up Saxileby hill . Scalford ,Waltham on the wolds and on to new roads Garthorpe and Wymondham . Quick coffee at the cafe at the windmill which was very busy with lots of cyclists . Quick look round the bike shop some lovely Bianchis in there .While I sat drinking coffee the sun finally came out and it was quite pleasant . So off again Little Dalby ,Great Dalby and the sun goes back in and it's cold again . Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe and back to Cossington 44 mile loop . Check the milage and I need 11 more for a metric century and 6 miles from home so extended route home . Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and home 62.8 miles in the bag in decidedly chilly conditions still plenty of ice on puddles on the quiet lanes .Loads of riders out especially around the cafe didn't realise it's that popular considering its in the middle of nowhere but approx 30 miles from Leicester ,Nottingham and Peterborough so plenty of catchment I suppose


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2017)

Was only out for about 2 hours
Damned cold, even with decent gloves & overshoes
I forgot to put the bubble-wrap in the toes of the overshoes though, so felt it far more on the tootsies!!


----------



## Gareth C (22 Jan 2017)

Relatively quiet weather and a training ride for the Dirty One Thirty.








Gravel was going to feature heavily during the day.





Light snow started to settle as I gained height.





More gravel (with a pine cone).





Gravel (with snow settling).





Mushrooms (beside the gravel).





Lovely colours in the heather.





Nearing the top of the forest.





High point for the day.





So quiet.





Beautiful carpet of pine needles.





Autumn colours still holding on.













Strava segments name = "steep, steep, steep"





Someone has been busy.





Not heading down "Dangerous Descent" today.





Lovely grassy road.





Great views over the forest.





All downhill from here.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2017)

It was so very cold this morning. Chilled to the bone cold.
I left home at 6.45 to meet rb58 and martint235 for a ride to Whitstable for a big fat full Whitstable Waterfront brekkie.

Luckily the roads were relatively dry with only a few lanes suffering from damp or wet run off from the fields. We did however rounded a bend at a fair old lick only to find ourselves smack bang in the middle of an ice and slush field that was covering the whole road. Nothing for it except to try keep in a straight line, put both feet down and slowly stop. Luckily none of us ended up on the deck. That was the only part of today's ride that gave us problems. The rest of the ride was plain forward, lovely cold, crisp, sunny sunshiny, windless cycle riding..... until we got to Faversham when we were enveloped into the deepest, thickest fog. Enough to make going much harder then it should have been.

We go to Whitstable to be beside the sea.. though the view from the Waterfront was obscured somewhat.





By the time we got to Whitstable, it was so cold that all our water bottles had frozen on the journey.

Full English Brekkies all round and a couple of mugs of tea and it was time to head back out into the cold and fog for the return journey. By now the temperature had rose to the giddy heights of a balmy 3°. By the time we had cleared Faversham we had cleared the fog and was back into sunshine again followed by cloudy murky skies.

A few hours and we were back in Crayford and Bexley, saying cheerio to the other guys, and a quick sprint of 14 miles to home. Walking through the door 15 minutes off my target time of 4pm.

So a great days cycling despite the very cold temperatures. And nice to see Martin back in on the Imperial Century a Month Challenge.

So scores on the doors.
118 Imperial miles (though Garmin lost 5.5miles through Rochester, bloody machine or bloody Rochester)
This was Century # 3 for the year for me, and a milestone of 200 Imperial centuries over all. So chuffed with that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> It was so very cold this morning. Chilled to the bone cold.
> I left home at 6.45 to meet rb58 and martint235 for a ride to Whitstable for a big fat full Whitstable Waterfront brekkie.
> 
> Luckily the roads were relatively dry with only a few lanes suffering from damp or wet run off from the fields. We did however rounded a bend at a fair old lick only to find ourselves smack bank in the middle of an ice and slush field that was covering the whole road. Nothing for it except to try keep in a straight line, put both feet down and slowly stop. Luckily none of us ended up on the deck. That was the only part of today's ride that gave us problems. The rest of the ride was plain forward, lovely cold, crisp, sunny sunshiny, windless cycle riding..... until we got to Faversham when we were enveloped into the deepest, thickest fog. Enough to make going much harder then it should have been.
> ...





ianrauk said:


> It was so very cold this morning. Chilled to the bone cold.
> I left home at 6.45 to meet rb58 and martint235 for a ride to Whitstable for a big fat full Whitstable Waterfront brekkie.
> 
> Luckily the roads were relatively dry with only a few lanes suffering from damp or wet run off from the fields. We did however rounded a bend at a fair old lick only to find ourselves smack bank in the middle of an ice and slush field that was covering the whole road. Nothing for it except to try keep in a straight line, put both feet down and slowly stop. Luckily none of us ended up on the deck. That was the only part of today's ride that gave us problems. The rest of the ride was plain forward, lovely cold, crisp, sunny sunshiny, windless cycle riding..... until we got to Faversham when we were enveloped into the deepest, thickest fog. Enough to make going much harder then it should have been.
> ...



Well done fella, 200 hundreds is bloody brilliant


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Well done fella, 200 hundreds is bloody brilliant




Cheers. 
Took 7 years to do.


----------



## tallliman (22 Jan 2017)

@13 rider, it's also the only cafe within a 15-20 mile radius I think....possibly more to the north.

Decided to go out for a second ride this weekend today. Aim was predominantly to test the legs after yesterday's post-flu ride. Glad to report that the legs felt more like mine again!!

The route was mainly through the flatter bits near Loughborough. So Shepshed, Belton, Long Whatton, over to Gotham at which point I thought that I'd be a couple of miles short of a metric half century if I'd just gone home. So instead, I popped up the road to Clifton and back again through East Leake and Stanford upon Soar. 33 miles, legs feeling more normal and not too chilly!!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jan 2017)

Up and out early this morning since my wife wanted to ride in the afternoon, meaning I would be pulling babysitting duties after lunch. I had to get out and do something, however little, as I'm trialling a new Aliante saddle and it won't test itself.

Frosty, cold, but bright. I took it very easy, particularly on the back roads where the layer of frost was thick and crunched under the tyres.
Through Hitchin, south towards St Ippolyts where I detoured off up the surprisingly steep little climb to the village which sits on a hilltop. Retraced my steps back to the main road and then almost immediately off again at Poynders End to head north through Gosmore. Way too cold out there, and with nip in my toes I decided I wouldn't be troubling the 50 gang today! With January's 50 in the bag I'll save it for February. Just a measly 15 today.





Church at St Ippolyts:





In the village of St Ippolyts:





Village of Gosmore:





And boy, did the skies look big today:





And the ugly yellow test saddle!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers.
> Took 7 years to do.



That makes it even more impressive, 28+plus a year average.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2017)

Stonechat said:


> As one who lives on the tow path. I have to accept there are different users with different needs and problems. I am also a dog owner. Unless very early in summer, you have to watch out for hazards can be very busy



Have you ever met the bloke who walks up the tow path near Staines with a parakeet on his shoulder?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2017)

Gareth C said:


> Gravel was going to feature heavily during the day.



Those look like rally stages...  Fabby pics of fabby scenery tho


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Have you ever met the bloke who walks up the tow path near Staines with a parakeet on his shoulder?


 That _is _@Stonechat


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2017)

I hardly rode my bike over the Xmas hols due to a chest infection. Then I went on a 10 day business trip. So the rest of January is all about getting the pounds off that I've packed on and trying to get the fitness back up to reasonable levels.

So I had done 6 rides in 8 days and today was a chance for 7 from 9. The forecast was cold but dry so I planned about 60km of hilly stuff. Out the door and a couple of snowflakes were drifting down. Hmmm....strange, that wasn't forecast. Headed down to Marple and then Poynton initially. But by the time I got to Poynton it was raining pretty hard and my Garmin was registering +1degree. That meant that it was below freezing in the hills which mean the rain was probably snow up there.

So I canned my hilly ride and headed out to Prestbury and Alderley Edge and then back through Marple to Glossop. Garmin said the avg temp was zero but it was OK once the rain eased off. There were a few fellow cyclists out, mainly MTBers but it was quiet for a Sunday

65km with 700m of climbing at a reasonablish speed. Fitness is coming back. Managed 230km this week, nowhere near enough for the Cyclechat Strava Club distance leaderboard but still one of my bigger weeks


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> That _is _@Stonechat


Is it? Really?


----------



## Gareth C (22 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Those look like rally stages...  Fabby pics of fabby scenery tho



I think they do ruin rallies in the forest (Hamsterley). 

Foolishly I've signed up for the Dirty One Thirty in Kielder, and figured I'd better get some training in. Despite not much distance lately, felt strong, and Strava says loads of PBs. Only 25km, mind...


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Is it? Really?


 I suspect not, though if it was in Lower Sunbury then it's likely to be my wedding photographer who bought with him (on our wedding day) his owl and springer spaniel...


----------



## Glow worm (22 Jan 2017)

Back in north Norfolk for a long weekend after a beautiful starlit night ride here on Friday night. Today, a shortish 16 miler to Wells-next-the-Sea and back.







Much of the ride is through the Holkham Estate. The 'Triumphal Arch' above is always fun to ride through.






Holkham Hall. 






Near Wells, this row of evergreen holme oaks caught my eye.











A couple of pics of Wells Harbour.






Heading back through Holkham from Wells.






The road home. 

A sparkling day in the sunshine here today. Back to home turf tomorrow with my usual 24 mile ride to Kings Lynn station, train to Ely then the last 15 miles back to my village. Just hope the old legs are up to it.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2017)

Bitterly cold morning here so tweeked the saddle position on a couple of bikes before going out when the temperature finally got into positive numbers. The first part was a slow ride on the MTB down to Felixstowe Ferry, then back into town for a couple of bottles of squash from Tesco before a ride along the seafront to the Sunday market for the £1 big bowls of fruit and cut price essentials of crisps & chocolate (just out of date). After that it was on up to the Dock viewing point to see what shipping was about and then home for a quick bite to eat.

Thanks to the beautiful clear blue sky and light winds, Felixstowe seafront was packed with walkers and all the bars, cafes and kiosks with any outdoor seating were full despite the cold.

There was then a change of bike to the Kona and a further ride around Levington, Nacton, and all the usual villages. On the way back from Falkenham I was lucky enough to be able to stop and watch a couple of large birds of prey (buzzards?) gliding around at quite a low level in the late afternoon sunshine. Lovely relaxed day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/840930592/


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Jan 2017)

Glow worm said:


> View attachment 334510
> 
> 
> Near Wells, this row of evergreen holme oaks caught my eye.



That's my favourite picture of 2017 already, and it'll take some beating. Chapeau.


----------



## Glow worm (22 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> That's my favourite picture of 2017 already, and it'll take some beating. Chapeau.



Cheers! I wonder which idiot left a bike in the way!
There are a lot of those evergreen holm oaks at Holkham. Good to see some greenery at this time of year.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2017)

Gareth C said:


> I think they do ruin rallies in the forest (Hamsterley).
> 
> Foolishly I've signed up for the Dirty One Thirty in Kielder, and figured I'd better get some training in. Despite not much distance lately, felt strong, and Strava says loads of PBs. Only 25km, mind...



Ah, I *thought* I recognised some of that scenery.  Hamsterley used to host stages of what is now Rally GB back in the day. And so did Kielder. It used to be known as Killer Kielder. The only one that's missing from that trio is Grizedale


----------



## Gareth C (23 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I *thought* I recognised some of that scenery.  Hamsterley used to host stages of what is now Rally GB back in the day. And so did Kielder. It used to be known as Killer Kielder. The only one that's missing from that trio is Grizedale



... and obviously, I meant to write "run", not "ruin" - no experience of rallies to know what it would take to ruin one! :-)


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jan 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Back in north Norfolk for a long weekend after a beautiful starlit night ride here on Friday night. Today, a shortish 16 miler to Wells-next-the-Sea and back.
> 
> View attachment 334508
> 
> ...


Ah all familiar sights to me from my birdwatching days, much was by bike


----------



## mybike (23 Jan 2017)

Gareth C said:


> Relatively quiet weather and a training ride for the Dirty One Thirty.
> 
> View attachment 334454
> View attachment 334455
> ...



Do we assume you spent some time flat on the ground?


----------



## iandg (23 Jan 2017)

Cross-check on the trails on my dayoff 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/841569095/embed/2b55025bc63cef431ce0c34c84babbce2f49cb44


https://www.relive.cc/view/841569095


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jan 2017)

There was a glimmer of sunshine. Still cold tho' but no wind. Not bad for a winter's day. I hadn't been on the old circuit around the hills for a while so I headed over to Leigh Sinton and took the run around by Coddington Cross and on southwards with the hills off to my left. I crossed the main A449 for Eastnor and then continued south over the ford at Clencher's Mill. Now I rounded the southern end of the hills to take the well worn lanes north and homeward. Not a bad wee outing today. 39 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2017)

Very foggy this morning on the commute home, and felt much colder than the minus 1 degree as a result. ANother first for me, arriving home having ice formed on various bits of bike, gloves and me. Typical that today being my day off the bike things have warmed up...


----------



## chr15b (23 Jan 2017)

Since I started working at home almost a year ago I've been missing my cycle to work 2-3 days a week, even though it was only 5 miles. I've now committed myself to cycling on my lunch hour a couple of days a week, aiming for an hour of cycling - looks to be around 10 miles or so at the moment but will push for 15 as I get fitter.

As a short time-constrained run, no photo today!

https://www.strava.com/activities/841562148


----------



## Gareth C (23 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Do we assume you spent some time flat on the ground?



Not at all, just figure the pictures look a bit dull if taken from human-height. If you get down low, you can exploit the depth of field (or lack of it) to bring out the foreground. I think a load of pictures of fire roads wouldn't be too interesting...!

Strangely enough, wasn't feeling too bad, so other than photography, all the time was spent clipped in and spinning. If only every ride was like that!


----------



## booze and cake (23 Jan 2017)

A quick 18 mile blast around town this afternoon. The 'Mise-en-abyne' sculpture at the Oxo Tower wharf.





..where they also had this rather colourful ampersand




I like the neon trees outside the Royal Society of Sculptors at the moment by David Ogle




Finally past the Dunamis sculpture on Park Lane




Its still cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey, but in my narrow time window today I was unable to find one willing to be photographed.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Jan 2017)

Late report for Saturday's club ride.

Late start due to the cold night but it was all thawed nicely wen I set off to meet up the mods group.

Didn't hang around at the bottom of Kings Avenue which is the usual place I pick up the ride so pootled along through Queen Adelaide and Prickwillow before the long run to Isleham;saw a group behind at Adelaide but recognised them as the easy group so carried on until the mods caught me halfway doen the stretch to Isleham.

After a fine coffee and slice at La Hogue in Chippenham it was back home via Soham,Wicken and Stretham.

Git a bit 'frisky' after Wicken and the group split up,stopped at Stretham to re-group and then back to Ely via Witchford.

Had a couple of young lads join us from the easy group and one had to be helped back by us old 'uns as he had run out of steam.

Nice run out and a good turn-out too, only downer was the HRM once again playing up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/839229685


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

Gareth C said:


> ... and obviously, I meant to write "run", not "ruin" - no experience of rallies to know what it would take to ruin one! :-)



Oh, anything from too many spectators to the wrong kind of weather. Last year a whole bunch of stages were cancelled on the Swedish round of the WRC because there wasn't enough snow...


----------



## gavgav (23 Jan 2017)

Another cold evening, but no wind and dry, so headed out for a ride after work.

Went up Pulley Lane, where the local farmer has decided it's ok to spread his mud all over the cycle path by his gate and down the road, where cars have ploughed through it and caked the remainder of the path in it . Get down there and sort him out @Rickshaw Phil 

Through Bayston Hill and then up Lyth Hill, where it was quite eerie in the dark and with no one else about. Nice and peaceful though and a great view of the stars in the clear sky.

Dropped down to Exfords Green and then called at dads for 10 minutes, before heading back through Condover and Betton Abbots.

15.7 miles


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Jan 2017)

I felt very cold today, I must be getting soft(er).
So, an easy, flat, very slow 36mile ride to Acton bridge on the Weaver and back.
It's a swing bridge, but I've never ever seen it swing.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/901525/Acton-Bridge


----------



## i hate hills (23 Jan 2017)

Another early shift finish at 2pm = another bike ride. Different route today , one which i've wanted to since last year but never got round to it. Up over the bridge then along the Burghill. Headwind bah. Dropped down onto the Stannochy road , crossed the bridge and begun the climb. Top of this road made for Ind Est and wound up the track to North Latch Rd. Then up the hill to take me to back of the new Community Campus / High School. Here i got off my mtb to allow some cross country runners past. One asked if he could borrow my bike. Now the fun begins ....after all that climbing there is now a downhill / path / track / road route back to home. Wind had dropped to nothing at this point and i had great fun taking the trail back to the top of Dramachlie Farm then back to the roads to get me home. This will be a ride i will do again. Good afternoons given out by me = 6. Good afternoons received back = 5. Theres always one who dosn't want to play. Mike.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

Saturday's ride was just a quick 4 mile fizz to the village and back to test new saddle. Nothing interesting to report other than new saddle was far better than old (original) saddle and that the position wanted tweaking.

Today, first serious ride with new saddle after Saturday night's subsequent tweaks and before Wednesday's commute. And was also the first ride with new winter gloves that arrived this morning. Chose what is fast becoming my usual loop (approx 14 miles) via Downham, Way Head, Coveney, Ely and back home again. Set out at quarter to 4, still good daylight and reasonable visibility despite the mist. Was a wee bit nippy, but not yesterday's bone-chilling cold - puddles were still frozen over however, as were all but the largest drains.

Good run up into Downham. Other side of the village, noticed that someone has fly-tipped yet more rubbish in the field near Red Caps Drove again, muck heap or no.  There's a brilliant recycling centre 10 mins up the road, so, there's really no excuse... However, you could really feel the warmth coming off the muck heap - which incidentally, was steaming. It's a very strange sight. 

Out by Way Head and towards Coveney they were shifting sugar beet, so things got pretty mucky. And yes, I received a mud shower courtesy of a passing beet truck.  Was unavoidable though as it's a single track road through there. Through Coveney and down towards Ely and back towards home the roads were fine, even at commuter o'clock. Dusk started to set in, but I didn't have to put my lights on full whack as the evenings are getting noticeably lighter.

Wildlife count: four herons, ten whooper swans (about 200 less than the other day) and (I think) a kingfisher. For the latter I was going more on shape rather than colour as the light wasn't brilliant by then.

Ended up being a very enjoyable 1 hr 15 mins ride nonetheless. Amazing what a difference warm hands and a bum that isn't numb makes. A  for both the new gloves and saddle, but I did make a boo boo and set the saddle nose a bit too low, so I kept sliding forwards all the time.  Ah well, that's nothing 30 secs with an allen key won't solve. Kit needs to go into the laundry, but both bike and Human have already been satisfactorily de-mudded.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2017)

After yesterday's ride round Thirlmere, the local brass monkeys were all busy looking for welders again today(if I'd put any more layers on, I'd have made the Michelin Man look like Starvin' Marvin...). The mist was so thick you could practically cut it as well. I went down the A591 to Rydal, turning off onto the Under Loughrigg Lane to escape the traffic, skirting the outskirts of Ambleside, then onto the B road down Langdale and left onto the Hawkshead road. A few miles down that, before turning off onto the cyclepath towards Wray Castle and the path down the west side of Windermere-beautiful even in the mist-as far as the Bowness ferry. Then the fun of the uphill grind to Far Sawrey (I managed to stay in the big ring nearly all the way) and a quick pit stop at the Cuckoo Brow Inn for some refreshment. It was a bit of a shock going out into the cold, but I soon warmed up again after a bit of fast pedalling towards Hawkshead. Left down a lane I hadn't taken before towards Knipe Fold and right towards the Drunken Duck ,home of the Barngates Brewery, producer of fine ales. After that I wended my way through the lanes towards the A593 near Skelwith Bridge and a brief uphill grunt towards the turning for Little Langdale and Elterwater , not stopping at the Britannia this time as I was there most of yesterday evening (we got 2nd in the quiz yeehaaa) and I still had the spooky X-filesy path through Deerbolts Wood to negotiate before one last downhill sprint into Grasmere. All in all not a bad start to the week...I'm so glad I bought a merino wool baselayer though!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

Drunken Duck. I like that


----------



## The Bystander (24 Jan 2017)

The benefits of indecision and an unintended point in the half century challenge.

When I saw the extent of the frost first thing I didn't think that I would take the bike out at all, but when it started to clear by 9:30 I was changing my mind. By 10:30 it looked clear of frost on the ground and clouds in the sky so I thought I'd get out and ride a short loop at least. 

By the time I was approaching half way on the short loop I felt good and the conditions were crying out for a longer ride so I switched to one of my longer loops. 

As I was now riding the start of the 50km route I rode last week and the wind (such as it was) had switched 180 degrees since then I'd have the benefit of it for most of the return leg, so I decided to ride it again.

So that went from "Too frosty" to "Just a short loop" to "Maybe a bit longer" to "What the hell, another 50km". So glad I'm not decisive.


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2017)

My rides during the week are supposed to be a cardio-vascular workout, while those at the weekend, the pootles. With the weather today (coupled with finishing the final draft of a novel ), I decided all that speed malarkey can just go hang. I went out towards Kirton and Falkenham and wandered down dead-end lanes just to see what the views were like. 20 miles that seemed like no effort at all. 

This near Kirton. (The farmer has recently removed the hedge/brambles.) 






This overlooking the Orwell at Levington Marina.






And this further down the road.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

A quick ride down to the shops today, I took the Kingpin as the roads seemed dry, it seems much warmer today after all the frost we've had the last few days.

I went to the bank and I was supposed to go and buy a picture frame but I forgot to do that. Never mind, 

A little over 6 miles, I'm getting bored with going down 544 cycle route so I went through East Harborne along the main road for a change.






Outside East Harborne church, the sign Just above the handlebars says 'no cycling this is consecrated ground'!


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jan 2017)

Cold and foggy start to the morning, so figured that the 'stuff that has to be done' could get done first, then out after lunch when it warms up. Turned out to be a great plan as the sun came out and clear blue skies followed lunch.
Nowhere in mind today, so headed up my least favourite hill before getting into Windsor Great Park. Was very nice up there so rather than go through to Ascot I just did loops. Stopped at one of the many frozen ponds for a quick photo, this one being attached to the Battle Bourne.




After 3 loops I headed out and home, though not before having to take a magic leg tablet due to some rather 'take notice of me' pains....Going down Crimp Hill was not a good choice, the surface dressing and channels of ice at the sides made it far to hairy for my liking, but we survived
Home after a very nice, warm 24 miles.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

Well the forecast for today was a high of 3° when I looked last night. Ran an errand in the car this morning. Bright clear sky brilliant sun and 7°, can't pass that up. Out at about midday up the hill and out through the lanes towards Canterbury. Took a couple of lanes I've never ridden before. Turned off before Canterbury to have a quick cuppa at my mates house before getting back out into the lanes again the other side of the main road heading towards Sandwich where I ended on 35 glorious miles and got the train home as I have dinner with the folks later and me and the bike both need a wash.






Nonington, down a lane I've never cycled.






Bekesbourne next and one for @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie , didn't stop for cake though, less than 10 minutes to my mates.




just outside Wickhambreaux.






Middle of nowhere.






Finally in Sandwich....


----------



## Donger (24 Jan 2017)

Just a fettling ride for me today. I'd picked up a pack of lambswool fleece insoles from a Christmas market stall back in December, and if I'm ever going to use them it should be on my winter audax this weekend. Realised this morning that they were just sat there in their unopened packet in the spare room, so I thought I'd try them out today. Better to do that than try them out for the first time on a 63 miler.

Rode out South from Gloucester to Eastington and back via Frampton on Severn and Epney, making a nice little 20 miler. Toes were toasty, and the insoles stayed put nice and firmly, so I reckon they'll get a proper work out on Sunday. At one point, while on the road that runs alongside but below the level of the canal at Moreton Valence, I realised I was being a bit too casual and carefree, as I came across a few patches of ice that I hadn't anticipated. No big deal. Stayed upright. Home and hosed.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Drunken Duck. I like that


Apparently the name comes from the then landlady's ducks eating leftover mash from the pub's brewery and getting somewhat intoxicated...Well worth a visit if you're in the Hawkshead/Coniston/Ambleside area.


----------



## snorri (24 Jan 2017)

Just a local 5 mile spin this morning, mild weather, very pleasant.
The amount of litter exposed by the lack of growth on the roadsides is annoying me.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Apparently the name comes from the then landlady's ducks eating leftover mash from the pub's brewery and getting somewhat intoxicated...Well worth a visit if you're in the Hawkshead/Coniston/Ambleside area.



A bit like watching the blackbirds get sozzled on my windfall fruit then.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Well the forecast for today was a high of 3° when I looked last night. Ran an errand in the car this morning. Bright clear sky brilliant sun and 7°, can't pass that up. Out at about midday up the hill and out through the lanes towards Canterbury. Took a couple of lanes I've never ridden before. Turned off before Canterbury to have a quick cuppa at my mates house before getting back out into the lanes again the other side of the main road heading towards Sandwich where I ended on 35 glorious miles and got the train home as I have dinner with the folks later and me and the bike both need a wash.
> 
> View attachment 334736
> 
> ...


I so need to get out there soon :-(


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I so need to get out there soon :-(



Today was a great day for it. Could have done more but a pressing engagement for food needed to be met.
Pork steaks with a spiced plum marinade, non cancer causing roasties and associated veg.

Service in 15 minutes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Today was a great day for it. Could have done more but a pressing engagement for food needed to be met.
> Pork steaks with a spiced plum marinade, non cancer causing roasties and associated veg.
> 
> Service in 15 minutes.


Fab!!! Enjoy, Masterchef


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fab!!! Enjoy, Masterchef



All credit will go to my mum on this one...


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2017)

snorri said:


> The amount of litter exposed by the lack of growth on the roadsides is annoying me.



That's something I noticed today, too. But the word I want to use is not 'annoying' ...


----------



## booze and cake (24 Jan 2017)

Over to Trinity Buoy Wharf this afternoon. London traffic is glacially paced, even tree growth is considered too fast for some





The real reason for being here is to see Stephen Turner's massive Exbury Egg, which is on show in the Chainhouse. He lived and worked in it for nearly 3 years and blogged about a year he spent there. More info here
https://exburyegg.me/
http://www.trinitybuoywharf.com/whats-on/event/stephen-turner-everything-comes-from-the-egg
Its made from red cedar, and floats, and oh my, its so brilliant. I really, really wanted it.



.




Inside it has a toilet shower on one side, and on the other is the living space, desk on left, bed at back, and kitchen on the right. It was
perspex-ed off hence the reflections and poor pic quality.




On my return to civilisation I visit East India Dock Basin, still frozen solid, brrrrrr. 




I then went in search of the neon benches I'd missed on last weeks visit to the London Lights Festival in Canary Wharf. I saw some at the London Lumiere Festival a few years ago and thought they were just better than normal benches in every way, and a few years on I'm still convinced of this, all benches everywhere should be like this.












Its Chinese New Year this weekend, the year of the Rooster apparently. I decided to detour via Chinatown on my way home to see if they had any lanterns up, they did, yay.








Just 22 miles out east and back and hungry now, strangely I have a craving for egg fried rice.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Back in north Norfolk for a long weekend after a beautiful starlit night ride here on Friday night. Today, a shortish 16 miler to Wells-next-the-Sea and back.
> 
> View attachment 334508
> 
> ...


I've ridden through the Holkham Estate several times on the Norwich 100. Smashing scenery


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Jan 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Over to Trinity Buoy Wharf this afternoon. London traffic is glacially paced, even tree growth is considered too fast for some...
> (SNIP)...
> Just 22 miles out east and back and hungry now, strangely I have a craving for egg fried rice.



Fabulous ride report and pics, my favourite of the week.


----------



## booze and cake (24 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Fabulous ride report and pics, my favourite of the week.



Thanks, I really enjoyed today, it far exceeded expectations. I love the contrasts in photos in this thread, from cities to way out in the wilds and everything inbetween. This thread could be used as an advert for the UK Tourist board.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks, I really enjoyed today, it far exceeded expectations. I love the contrasts in photos in this thread, from cities to way out in the wilds and everything inbetween. This thread could be used as an advert for the UK Tourist board.



It's the best thread on CC.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2017)

First ride of 2017 wearing shorts today, albeit with knee warmers!
After a relatively early finish from w*rk, at midnight, and having prepped the full-sus and packed my bags, a mate picked me up just before 09:00 for a blast around Woburn Sands.

It was a bit chilly initially, riding over a frost covered lane, in Bow Brickhill, to the entrance to Woburn Sands woods, but with the initial ascent testing the lungs, we soon warmed up. 
The chap I was riding with knows the area but with all the logging and new access trails for the heavy machinery, we had to double back several times throughout the ride.
Still, it's a working wood, so it's to be expected. Shame that they've flattened many of the great trails there though 
Last time I rode there, quite a few years ago, it was easier to find the single tracks and downhill runs without emergency stops half way down due to dual digger tracks across the trail 

After some off piste meandering, we got to the more 'official' Longslade Trail. That too was cut off in several places by logging, with the signed diversion noticeable by its absence! 'Follow the red striped tape' it said.. What red stripe tape, we thought?!
Never mind, we found some trails that headed in the general direction we wanted to go, and were rewarded with some great riding 





It's not a grimace.. honest 

We got back to the car on 12 miles, but lots of it 'up' and the rest of it 'down'! with one amusing hiccup..



Note my cornering and anticipation skills 






Back in the village, I'm not sure who this is aimed at, but I live to ride another day 






Crackin' ride, in lovely sunny winter weather. -2 at first, then a balmy +3 at the finish. With cake, and a flask of coffee.

https://www.strava.com/activities/842696997


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's the best thread on CC.


It is. The church spires, the beamed village halls, the country pubs, the urban cityscapes, the random wooden eggs, the rolling green or golden fields, the knobbly trees and stony paths, the mountain top firebreaks, the canal paths, and the bikes, lots of bikes; Of all different sorts, from shoppers to full suspension downhillers to hybrids, to brommies to roadies. It's the diversity, quirkiness and fabric of cycling Britain in a thread and I love it dearly.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks, I really enjoyed today, it far exceeded expectations. I love the contrasts in photos in this thread, from cities to way out in the wilds and everything inbetween. This thread could be used as an advert for the UK Tourist board.





CarlP said:


> It's the best thread on CC.


Agreed. Even the dodgy photographs, including many (dodgy) one's of mine, show the diversity of places and things to be found whilst out on a bike...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> It is. The church spires, the beamed village halls, the country pubs, the urban cityscapes, the random wooden eggs, the rolling green or golden fields, the knobbly trees and stony paths, the mountain top firebreaks, the canal paths, and the bikes, lots of bikes; Of all different sorts, from shoppers to full suspension downhillers to hybrids, to brommies to roadies. It's the diversity, quirkiness and fabric of cycling Britain in a thread and I love it dearly.


And photographs of cake, bacon sarnies and other rideside sustenance...


----------



## robjh (24 Jan 2017)

It was a beautiful calm cold cloudless day across East Anglia today with a touch of mist always in the distance. The local train company has got some good promotional tickets around the region at the moment, and I decided to take advantage of a them by riding from home, south of Cambridge, to Southend and getting the train home for £10.
There was frost around when I set off at 9.15, but it soon burnt off. The route through Saffron Walden, Thaxted and Great Bardfield was on familiar roads through the north Essex hills, but I had reached new ground by Braintree. I got temporarily lost here trying to find a particular minor road while ignoring the car-oriented signposts onto the ringroad, and this would be an argument (the only good one I can think of) for getting a gps one of these days. Next destination was Witham, which has a very attractive long main street, and then it was just a few more miles to Maldon on the Blackwater estuary. I had some lunch in a café here, and went down to the quayside where a number of beautifully-preserved sailing barges are moored.
I headed then for South Woodham Ferrers, and Battlesbridge to get round the River Crouch, and took country roads eastwards before hitting suburbia around Rochford for the last few miles to Southend. I got to the seafront about 4, in time to see the sun set over the mudflats, beyond the enormously long pier. As the light faded I could see the lights of north Kent in the haze. It was quite a view to end the day on. I then dragged myself away and caught the 16.50 train to Liverpool Street, where I had to kill an hour until 19:00 when bikes are allowed on the Cambridge trains. It was a long journey home but a very good day.
I took a mix of quiet B- and unclassified roads right until the Southend suburbs, and outside the towns was little bothered by traffic. 

_A rough plan of the route






Photos : Thaxted; Essex road near Great Bardfield; Maldon ; Battlesbridge; Southend pier


















_


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2017)

robjh said:


> It was a beautiful calm cold cloudless day across East Anglia today with a touch of mist always in the distance. The local train company has got some good promotional tickets around the region at the moment, and I decided to take advantage of a them by riding from home, south of Cambridge, to Southend and getting the train home for £10.
> There was frost around when I set off at 9.15, but it soon burnt off. The route through Saffron Walden, Thaxted and Great Bardfield was on familiar roads through the north Essex hills, but I had reached new ground by Braintree. I got temporarily lost here trying to find a particular minor road while ignoring the car-oriented signposts onto the ringroad, and this would be an argument (the only good one I can think of) for getting a gps one of these days. Next destination was Witham, which has a very attractive long main street, and then it was just a few more miles to Maldon on the Blackwater estuary. I had some lunch in a café here, and went down to the quayside where a number of beautifully-preserved sailing barges are moored.
> I headed then for South Woodham Ferrers, and Battlesbridge to get round the River Crouch, and took country roads eastwards before hitting suburbia around Rochford for the last few miles to Southend. I got to the seafront about 4, in time to see the sun set over the mudflats, beyond the enormously long pier. As the light faded I could see the lights of north Kent in the haze. It was quite a view to end the day on. I then dragged myself away and caught the 16.50 train to Liverpool Street, where I had to kill an hour until 19:00 when bikes are allowed on the Cambridge trains. It was a long journey home but a very good day.
> I took a mix of quiet B- and unclassified roads right until the Southend suburbs, and outside the towns was little bothered by traffic.
> ...


A fine selection of great photographs, much like the picture magazines of old. Well done, @robjh !


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jan 2017)

Beautiful but icy morning cycle to work.


----------



## chr15b (25 Jan 2017)

Managed to squeeze a flat 11 miles in during my lunch hour today, did a loop that brought me down by Glasgow Airport. Captured this shot of a private jet while I passed. 






I'm going to attempt a 50 miler this weekend but think that may be a bit ambitious - I'll go out and see how the mood is.

https://www.strava.com/activities/843714322


----------



## Old jon (25 Jan 2017)

Back on the single speed for twelve and a quarter miles along the towpath again. I have allowed the low temperatures to put me off riding all too often recently, must do better. Happen. That said, the Quella is still hard work to ride, so personal temperature, on an hour and a bit ride, is not a problem. See what the next ride brings.

Only a short ride, so very briefly described. Jack Lane, Marshall Street and Water Lane to Office Lock, along the towpath to Newlay, about turn and back again, with a bit of Hunslet thrown in. The video reminds me that I do want to lower the gearing, probably a couple of teeth on the sprocket. Even on the flat I was turning those pedals very slowly and twenty three mph ( don’t be daft, downhill of course ) was easily maintained.



So, do that and make an attempt to stop the brake squealing and the bike is sorted. Until the next time. Oh aye, the saddle mount has proved itself incapable of holding the saddle securely, took the bike back to where I bought it and they happily swapped the seatpost in its entirety. I shall report if anything else fubars.

For not much of a change, cross stitch map making in today's world.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Agreed. Even the dodgy photographs, including many (dodgy) one's of mine, show the diversity of places and things to be found whilst out on a bike...



You take a good pic Pete. I need to learn how to use my phones camera better. I know they are really good these days. I just point and shoot and invariably the pic is ruined by being flooded with light. I shall teach myself some tricks. Mind you I don't really stop for longer than it takes to make a wet patch up a tree.


----------



## i hate hills (25 Jan 2017)

Another ride out this afternoon taking in the golf course route. Lot of grumpy folk out today , smile and say hi back for gods sake......I had my first diet coke break of the year as i stopped to purchase said can from Tesco. No clothes were taken off during this as it was a bit cold. Cycling wise i would say its getting easier the more i do . Cant believe i'm out this early in the year . Totally loving every ride . Mike.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You take a good pic Pete. I need to learn how to use my phones camera better. I know they are really good these days. I just point and shoot and invariably the pic is ruined by being flooded with light. I shall teach myself some tricks. Mind you I don't really stop for longer than it takes to make a wet patch up a tree.


Thanks. Some of them turn out OK. I just use the basic point and shoot on my phone, then edit them on the laptop later.


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Jan 2017)

Pleasant slow ride in the blues skies, I even took a visit to Daresbury, where you can see the old Daresbury Nuclear Physics Laboratory. ALICE is the name of their electron accelerator, presumably because Lewis Carroll was born nearby.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1021684/33miles-Lymm-Budworth-Daresbury


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2017)

A slight change from the mundane commuting regime today when my brother suggested joining me for the extended ride to work. He is talking about doing a metric half century a month so with only a few days of January available this looked like the best time to try it.

It was cold but not frosty at home but within quarter of a mile there was ice on the pavements and the sound of car windscreens being scraped - not good. Fortunately the first few miles were on gritted roads and when we went onto the ungritted lanes they appeared to have had enough traffic to clear any ice.

The cold was a shock to the system for Doug who was much slower than he had hoped. We continued though and he did improve a bit but still wasn't quick.

The trip was mostly uneventful apart from Doug's Strava throwing a wobbly (second ride it's done this) and dropping onto auto-pause every 10 minutes or so. He didn't bring his speedometer with him as it needs a new battery so that put the challenge into doubt. Fortunately having ridden these roads a lot I could give him a route to do that I knew was at least 30 miles plus an extra bit that I know is at least 1.75 miles which would give the required distance to complete the 50k.

I stuck with Doug as long as I could but about 3 miles from work I realised I was going to be late so reluctantly had to press on.

Doug completed the route I suggested so has his first metric half of the year in the bag but took nearly 4 hours to do it so I feel bad about bringing him out on such a cold morning. I'm hoping to persuade him to register here to join the relevant challenge thread but we'll see what happens.

My day was completed with an uneventful trip home with a nice tailwind for the last couple of miles giving 28.2 miles at 12.1mph average for the round trip.

Sorry, no photos this time.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2017)

The commute was chucked in the can today - woke up, looked out of the window and couldn't even see the fence, so that's now been shifted to Friday. The fog didn't really lift until midday, and even then it was pretty murky. By teatime I figured I could at least make an effort to get out for a spin, so wrapped up warm and off I went.

Tried something totally different today to try and avoid all the mud on the road between Way Head and Coveney. So went out via Main Drove and California, up into Downham and then left onto the B1411 Ely Road. Did the drag up to Orwell Pit Farm (not steep but long), straight over the roundabout for the A10 by the football ground and into Ely. Did the climb up Downham Road past the college, left into Egremont Street and then a left onto the Lynn Road. There were quite a few cyclists out and about in town including one elderly chap clad head to toe in orange high viz riding an equally elderly town bike. He waved at me, so I waved back. 

After the left turn it was basically a follow-the-road, past the local hospital, out of Ely proper and into Chettisham. Out the other side of Chettisham it was over the railway crossing and the start of a long slog uphill, past the old Beet factory, reservoir and the bin lorry depot. Once there, it's downhill all the way into Littleport along the Ely Road (had to stop at temporary traffic lights for two lots of roadworks) and then the High Street. By St George's Church it's a left turn onto the Wisbech Road, past the Co-op, back out of Littleport, back over the A10 and a left turn onto Black Bank Road. All along Black Bank, then a right turn and the short spin back home.

Was truly horrible out there; dull, murky and cold.  There was a drizzle that wouldn't let up, and, in the more open areas, a breeze with a real edge to it. Roads were wet and mucky and I got right royally slooshed by a passing bus.  13 and a half miles-ish, 1 hr 20 mins in the saddle. Didn't feel great out there today, but getting back indoors and sitting down by the fire with a hot cuppa was truly sublime afterwards.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jan 2017)

A quick, Chilly tandem ride for us today as we won't get a ride in at the weekend.

Bullfinches, buzzards, goldfinch and fieldfare were all seen close by. One buzzard nearly landed on my head!

Someone mentioned the nice pictures this thread generates, here's one of Mrs Dave freezing her nips off whilst I have a wee






https://www.strava.com/activities/844805058


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (26 Jan 2017)

Needed to get some stuff from the butchers for dinner tomorrow so decided to take the river/canel path today.
When i got to the junction of the River Trent/River Derwent/Trent and Mersey Canal there was a small motor boat right in the middle of the junction,chappy sitting with his legs hanging over the bows of the boat with a loooong pole in his hands.
I saw some chappys the other day surveying along the river bank near where i live.
Turns out they survey the depth /position of the river as well.The chap with the pole must have very cold hands as he was pulling the pole up and down out of the water as they moved to take different fixes.









Guy on the south bank of the Trent to there right.







The concrete at the bottom left of the pic is the remains of the old Concrete Horse bridge that went over the Trent , it was replaced a few years ago with a nice new bridge about 200yds upstream


----------



## Donger (26 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Someone mentioned the nice pictures this thread generates, here's one of Mrs Dave freezing her nips off whilst I have a wee ...



You can operate a camera while having a wee? Thank you for proving to the ladies on this thread that we men can multi-task too.


----------



## TeeShot (26 Jan 2017)

It was quite chilly here today, which might explain seeing no other cyclists on my ride today. However there was no ice and the roads were reasonably clean for once. A lovely route around Little Budworth, Huxley, Beeston castle and Oulton Park race circuit. Beeston castle is on the top of that lump in the photo. The cafe in Bunbury and the gluten free carrot cake were well worth getting a bit chilly for. 25 miles was enough though


----------



## Jon George (26 Jan 2017)

Just popped out this evening for a pint and a bit of a pen-on-paper thinking about the outline of my current project and used Patsy #3 The Hybrid (still with the ice-tyres on). It was blinking cold. Which led to a question I've often wondered: how long is it safe to take huge lungful's of ice-cold air when cycling up a hill? (I'll start a new thread on the subject. )


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jan 2017)

A routine utility ride to Egham for bread etc today, bloomin' cold it was, and cold painful fingers. Decided I'd had enough so after picking up daughter from school we went off to Cycle Surgery for some windproof gloves. 20 minutes or so trying on different pairs before settling on some Altura Progel water/windproof. Of course needed to test so out for 8 miles tonight in zero degrees, happy to report warm fingers


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jan 2017)

Donger said:


> You can operate a camera while having a wee? Thank you for proving to the ladies on this thread that we men can multi-task too.



If I'm being honest it was post wee.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> A routine utility ride to Egham for bread etc today, bloomin' cold it was, and cold painful fingers. Decided I'd had enough so after picking up daughter from school we went off to Cycle Surgery for some windproof gloves. 20 minutes or so trying on different pairs before settling on some Altura Progel water/windproof. Of course needed to test so out for 8 miles tonight in zero degrees, happy to report warm fingers



Mine arrived from Tredz on Monday. They're just the ticket.


----------



## Triple3 (27 Jan 2017)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 335027
> It was quite chilly here today, which might explain seeing no other cyclists on my ride today. However there was no ice and the roads were reasonably clean for once. A lovely route around Little Budworth, Huxley, Beeston castle and Oulton Park race circuit. Beeston castle is on the top of that lump in the photo. The cafe in Bunbury and the gluten free carrot cake were well worth getting a bit chilly for. 25 miles was enough though



One of the best race circuits Oulton Park. Hope to see BSB this year again in September


----------



## Triple3 (27 Jan 2017)

Just a short ride today as the very tops of calf muscles feel sore and strained so just keeping the legs turning. Wifes birthday at weekend so took the Single speed on a quick 10 mile trip to Sainsburys for flowers, wine and cards. -1 deg and roads caked in salt so the condor was not making an appearance. Cycled along the shore and Promenade and the bay looked beautiful. 10.5 miles in 39 mins, average 15.8 mph


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jan 2017)

Not been out since last Saturday so as it warmed up(a bit) by midday and dry I decided to take the Helium out for a test ride with the Dura-Ace on.

Wrapped up well and cosy toes and fingers so the Sportful gloves and overshoes working well.

Took it easy to start and out of Ely via Queen Adelaide up along the river before turning left towards Stuntney and Soham.Cut through Downfields in Soham and then down the Wicken road through to Stretham and then Grunty Fen and Witchford before home for a sprightly 40kms.

https://www.strava.com/activities/845910085

Gears worked faultlessly as did the brakes but I do need to adjust the headset a bit so a bit more fettling but a pretty good test run none the less.

Some obligatory pic whoring at Wicken;






And just to cap the bike off;






Only other job to do is the new camo style Lizard Skins bar tape.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

My first ride of the year on my road bike today, Just 17.95 mile loop to Sainsburys and back via Cholsey Cafe for a Hot Chocolate, pasty and Victoria sponge. By Crivens it was cold out. It was sunny this morning, but by the time I got myself sorted out the sky had gone overcast so my photos today are a bit dull.





Part of the ugly conurbation that is Didcot






On the road to Cholsey






The Ridgeway in the distance.






Red Kite about to pounce.






Bike against a wall photo






Another bike against a wall photo, but this time in St Mary's Church yard in Cholsey, next to Agatha Christie's grave.






Interesting little door into St Mary's church






St Mary's church.






Hot chocolate and cake, a very light Victoria sponge.






Today's route, a but lumpy at the end.


----------



## Jon George (27 Jan 2017)

Had to clear the head this afternoon, so went for a 15 miler out through Kesgrave (via a cycle route that was once targeted with wire at neck height) and on to Newbourne and back through Bucklesham. Passed a tractor flaying some hedges into a sad example of life, but appear to have dodged any thorns.
I would be posting some pics of Newbourne church, but my camera phone decided it wanted to video it instead and I couldn't fathom out why I couldn't switch it back. (Now that I'm home, it has, of course, sorted itself out.)

This from the lane leading into Newbourne - not quite as I saw it, but I like it nevertheless.


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Jan 2017)

I'm a wimp and don't usually ride when it's cold, however I've got hooked on the half century challenge and went out this morning intending to ride 50km.

Having had a nasty scare when encountering a sheet of ice across the road on a descent and also not being able to feel my face or feet I gave up at about 35km.

According to the upload of my ride from my Garmin 520 the average temperature during the ride was -2 deg C! Does anyone know how accurate these devices are as this seems a bit low to me.


----------



## Jon George (27 Jan 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm a wimp and don't usually ride when it's cold, however I've got hooked on the half century challenge and went out this morning intending to ride 50km.
> 
> Having had a nasty scare when encountering a sheet of ice across the road on a descent and also not being able to feel my face or feet I gave up at about 35km.
> 
> According to the upload of my ride from my Garmin 520 the average temperature during the ride was -2 deg C! Does anyone know how accurate these devices are as this seems a bit low to me.


A 'like' for the attempt - at least you're getting out there.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jan 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/846021534

80 miles today on a random ramble.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

Just the usual 10 mile round trip commute to and from Ely station for me.

Really  this morning, hovering around freezing, ice on the roads and a horrible little headwind, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. Legs didn't want to co-operate at all, and at one point I almost turned round and went back home. Took me nearly an hour to do five miles  and of course, I missed my train and had to wait for the next one.  At least there was plenty of space in the bike racks at the station. Oh yes, and I had a close pass by a delivery truck on the Prickwillow Road.

Ride home after an unexpectedly busy day wasn't very much better. At least it was a heck of a lot milder. Downside was some very slippy roads (warm air + cold tarmac = wet surface) and I had the odd rubber underwear moment.

Just glad I had the fortitude today. Mind over matter. Still, it's the second week in a row I've put 40 miles into the bag. Never managed that before...  And I'm loving my new winter gloves.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just the usual 10 mile round trip commute to and from Ely station for me.
> 
> Really  this morning, hovering around freezing, ice on the roads and a horrible little headwind, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. Legs didn't want to co-operate at all, and at one point I almost turned round and went back home. Took me nearly an hour to do five miles  and of course, I missed my train and had to wait for the next one.  At least there was plenty of space in the bike racks at the station. Oh yes, and I had a close pass by a delivery truck on the Prickwillow Road.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just the usual 10 mile round trip commute to and from Ely station for me.
> 
> Really  this morning, hovering around freezing, ice on the roads and a horrible little headwind, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. Legs didn't want to co-operate at all, and at one point I almost turned round and went back home. Took me nearly an hour to do five miles  and of course, I missed my train and had to wait for the next one.  At least there was plenty of space in the bike racks at the station. Oh yes, and I had a close pass by a delivery truck on the Prickwillow Road.
> 
> ...


I had a horrible commute home yesterday but the feeling of getting it done is great . Well done on cracking on with it . These are the rides you will remember


----------



## tallliman (28 Jan 2017)

In North London for the weekend so took the chance for a ride around Hertfordshire from Enfield. Popped up to Old Knebworth where we used to go a lot when I was little. 

Forgotten how lumpy it is when riding so it was quite a test for my fear of descending. Feel like I got better as the ride went on but there were less steep descents.

Stopped in the Old Post Office cafe in Datchwood for breakfast. Was really nice and little....struggled to get under some of the beams!

Ride back to Enfield was into a bit of a headwind but was generally sheltered by the trees. 

All-in-all, a good ride albeit slow on the whole. Didn't really get wet at all which is a bonus!!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

The result of yesterday is that I am so stiff and sore that I could barely get out of bed this morning... Feel like I've been so totally steamrollered.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> The result of yesterday is that I am so stiff and sore that I could barely get out of bed this morning... Feel like I've been so totally steamrollered.


Can't give a like for that . Rest up today and back out tomorrow  . Don't try and do to much to soon. Rest and recovery is important .


----------



## gavgav (28 Jan 2017)

The overnight deluge had passed through and the sun was out, so got out for a 50k ride.

Headed South and into the hills for some climbing, which I haven't done for a good few months now.

Took the road to Betton Abbots and then branched off to Berrington and Cound, where the main theme of the ride became quite apparent.....MUD EVERYWHERE!!

Climbed onto Cound Moor and then the steep one up Kenley Bank, where I paused at the top for a Chocolate bar and to swap my full gloves for fingerless ones.

The lumpy section to Church Preen and Cardington was hard work and into the wind, which didn't help. I could see a rain shower over the Longmynd and had a feeling that I would get wet before the ride was out. Climbed up Folly Bank, before enjoying the long descent and then a quick wind assisted run to Longnor.

I turned onto the Ryton road and sure enough the rain arrived, which necessitated a stop to don waterproof jacket and back into the full gloves, as it was that horrible cold icy rain 

Headed into Stapleton and to dads, where I had a hour with him and my brother and nephew, enjoying some lunch, but not enjoying the half an hour watching Liverpool's latest embarrassment of a performance in the football 

I also had a look at my brothers new company car, a Jaguar XE sport edition. Rather nice and I'm very jealous!

The rain had passed through, but it had really dropped the temperature down and so it was a cold trip home. I took the route to Annscroft and Hook A Gate, for a change. Had the one idiot along here, hung back as I climbed a hill to a bend, gave me loads of room as he passed, but almost hit a Honda Civic head on coming the other way 

Arrived back in Shrewsbury having done 32.3 miles.

The bike was as muddy as I think I've ever seen it and so it was a hosepipe job to clean it down.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Can't give a like for that . Rest up today and back out tomorrow  . Don't try and do to much to soon. Rest and recovery is important .



Thanks, I intend to rest up.  I'll probably leave it till Monday before going out again.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Jan 2017)

So today I wanted to top my nearly 20 miles I did last weekend. We figured a route that would take us to Princes Risborough so we could go along the Phoenix Trail to Thame and then through the villages home. It was lovely, the red kites were flying really low and the sun was out for most of the way. Just as we got about half a mile from home, it started to rain, so all in all we could not have timed it better. 27.5 miles done at an average of dead on 10 mph. I am really pleased.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/847054874/embed/fd901c3235cdb49e86f6578a744ddc2560da9940


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Out today target to get Januarys 50m in . Waited till 1100 for the rain to pass and then according to the BBC weather app I had a 3 HR weather window . Decided to head west and around Market Bosworth hilly start to get out to the flatter land . Just coming out of Congerstone I could see 2 riders in the distance and they looked like @Lilliburlero and his riding partner Paul so put in an effort and caught them up to discover they were females riders sorry lads but they did look like you from a distance . Round Market Bosworth and heading home and realised I misjudged the distance and would be short so extra loops in Desford ,Ratby ,Groby and around Anstey before home with 51.3 miles in the bag and kept dry . The bike is filthy as @gavgav said mud everywhere new overshoes are plastered but proved there worth . Not many riders out today did pass a good group of Leicester Forest riders going in the other direction . Like @tallliman makes this my biggest January miles good start to the get and still on target for all the challenge threads


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So today I wanted to top my nearly 20 miles I did last weekend. We figured a route that would take us to Princes Risborough so we could go along the Phoenix Trail to Thame and then through the villages home. It was lovely, the red kites were flying really low and the sun was out for most of the way. Just as we got about half a mile from home, it started to rain, so all in all we could not have timed it better. 27.5 miles done at an average of dead on 10 mph. I am really pleased.
> 
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/847054874/embed/fd901c3235cdb49e86f6578a744ddc2560da9940


Metric half century next then ( 31.07 miles )  has a nice ring to it 50km


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Jan 2017)

Club ride today so back on the Icarus and off to Witchford for the ride to St Ives with a stop at the River Tea Rooms.

Got there to find just one other soul for the mods run.Knew some were off MTBing at Thetford and it has been the Ely winter beer fest but thought there would be a few more bods about.

So me and Alan headed off to find a small group from the Octagon club go by so we turned about to see if we could gate-crash their ride only to find out it was the easy group.Oh well off we went as a two-some.

Now Alan is a bit of a legend around here and this little snippet may tell you why;

*World Cup Cycling Champion Alan Newark *(1946 -)
The _Ely Standard_ of May 1991 has the following account; “Veteran cyclist Alan Newark became World Cup champion when he beat such cycling luminaries as Beryl Burton and Graham Webb in Derbyshire on Saturday. Newark, of Ely Cycling Club, was taking part in the inaugural Veterans World Cup at Matlock, which attracted a field of 300 over 35s, including the two former world champions and a string of continental stars….The legendary Burton for example once held a world record that was faster than the equivalent men’s best time. So the in-form Newark was delighted to finish second overall to win the 40-45 age group in 50 mins 35 secs, just 23 seconds behind the winner, 35 year old Dutchman HennieKemkers.”

Anyway just to say that he can still drive along at a fair old lick and we got around the 70km+ route at an average of 28.6kph which included part in to a 19-20mph wind and me slowing down on the run back along the 20p road(legs were crying enough); needless to say I'm now a bit worn out but good to have a nice work out now and again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/846837075


----------



## DCLane (28 Jan 2017)

Today's been a _really_ interesting day - my 12yo and myself were part of a club being filmed for The Club with Ned Boulting, which is soon to be on The Bike Channel. Brian Robinson, of TDF fame, is one of the club members plus there are other rides and activities in the club palmares.

The ride chosen was from Mirfield to Holmfirth, one of Ravensthorpe CC's "standard" Saturday rides, then up Holme Moss and back. Only it was cold and wet. One group set off first and the second group with Brian went a few minutes afterwards with cameras. We were both in the filmed group and, despite the cold and rain, it went well. First coffee stop at the Corner Café in Holmfirth.







Part 2 was from Holmfirth and up Holme Moss. Temperatures had dropped and as we were both riding up T'Moss it was snowing with stronger crosswinds - both of us got up fine.






Back to Mirfield and lunch for the second part of today's filming: a second episode on the winter Roller Racing series at Fausto's. My son raced against Ned Boulting for the show - I'll save the result for the screening but both covered 25.something seconds for the 500m race.











Overall 46 miles covered, but well worth it: https://www.strava.com/activities/847180609

Oh, and Ned was great. Full marks for giving everything a go, willing to pose for photos and generally having fun with a bunch of idiots riding up Home Moss in the wind and snow.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Jan 2017)

DCLane said:


> Today's been a _really_ interesting day - my 12yo and myself were part of a club being filmed for The Club with Ned Boulting, which is soon to be on The Bike Channel. Brian Robinson, of TDF fame, is one of the club members plus there are other rides and activities in the club palmares.
> 
> The ride chosen was from Mirfield to Holmfirth, one of Ravensthorpe CC's "standard" Saturday rides, then up Holme Moss and back. Only it was cold and wet. One group set off first and the second group with Brian went a few minutes afterwards with cameras. We were both in the filmed group and, despite the cold and rain, it went well. First coffee stop at the Corner Café in Holmfirth.
> 
> ...



So as they are still filming that'll explain why whenever it comes up on the Bike Channel it's always a different programme.


----------



## Osprey (28 Jan 2017)

Cold heavy showers for today but that beats tomorrows forecast so off I go. Picked my favourite 50km loop which offers estuary wetlands, hilly commons, Farm lanes and beaches and rocky bays all in one compact ride. Caught in a few heavy showers and the bike was covered in mud and grime, but another enjoyable 34 miles for my half century challenge.






Bracelet bay, Mumbles


----------



## DCLane (28 Jan 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> So as they are still filming that'll explain why whenever it comes up on the Bike Channel it's always a different programme.



They've filmed four now with three to go, which should be finished by next weekend.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Jan 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/847245455

53 miles in much milder weather today.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jan 2017)

OK ride in to work, crap ride home. Visit from the P fairy after 3 miles (not even half way home), and no hope of just pumping up to get home. Quick change of tube in the dark, no obvious culprit then worked hard to get home fast just in case.
Found culprit on arrival home, small flint. Tube fixed and ready to go in the morning. Rather annoyed as I lost my glasses at some point during the tube change


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2017)

Like for the ride, not the travails.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> OK ride in to work, crap ride home. Visit from the P fairy after 3 miles (not even half way home), and no hope of just pumping up to get home. Quick change of tube in the dark, no obvious culprit then worked hard to get home fast just in case.
> Found culprit on arrival home, small flint. Tube fixed and ready to go in the morning. Rather annoyed as I lost my glasses at some point during the tube change



Poodoo


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> OK ride in to work, crap ride home. Visit from the P fairy after 3 miles (not even half way home), and no hope of just pumping up to get home. Quick change of tube in the dark, no obvious culprit then worked hard to get home fast just in case.
> Found culprit on arrival home, small flint. Tube fixed and ready to go in the morning. Rather annoyed as I lost my glasses at some point during the tube change


I hate that when that happens.


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Jan 2017)

Slow 32miles in the rain, so I took the easiest route. 
Then a hot bath with cuppa tea and a book.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1026466/50km-Easiest


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2017)

A bit over 40 miles today, waited till lunchtime before getting out. Out of town up the hill then a run down to deal and along the coast to Sandwich, on to Ramsgate then around the Thanet coast, Broadstairs, Cliftonville, Margate and along to my sister's for a quick coffee. Running out of time booted on the train back to Sandwich and rode a couple of miles to the folks for a fabulous mum cooked meal...






On the seafront at deal.






On the toll bridge in Sandwich, hand operated when it swings open to allow the larger boats through.





A knitted lamppost in Pegwell.





In the middle of Ramsgate harbour.





Broadstairs.





No flies on this guy...





Kingsgate castle.


----------



## robjh (28 Jan 2017)

I went out for the afternoon from Warwick, where I was visiting friends, and rode down to Chipping Campden in the northern Cotswolds. It was straight into a headwind on the way out, but the sun was starting to come out and the scenery got better the further I went. I skirted through Stratford-on-Avon then took the B-road (the former A46) south-west until the turning for Chipping Campden which was the first proper climb. CC was full of visitors and large Range Rovers as always, but it's pretty, and a good place for a café break...
The next bit was the prettiest, through Charingworth to Ilmington along the very edge of the Cotswolds, and the sun came out properly. I returned to Warwick via Alderminster, Loxley and Barford, and got caught in a passing hailstorm on the last stretch. I did 46 miles in all and it was a lovely afternoon.

_Photos : stopping for supplies; Chipping Campden; near Charingworth; Warwick Castle_














_Route_


----------



## iandg (28 Jan 2017)

Another blast on the local trails

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/846821816/embed/25b28ea94abdd991ceceaa1988ee5765d23bd3ac


----------



## tallliman (29 Jan 2017)

@13 rider, January sorted, we need to beat February now!


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jan 2017)

What a great day for cycling! The forecast was for patchy rain and very strong sout-westerly winds. Neither appeared. Instead it was breezy, alternately grey and blue skies and just spiffing.

I went for a geological journey south of London.




Over the North Downs (Titsey) over the Greensand Ridge (Crockham Hill) over the Ashdown Sands (Ashdown Forest) Turned around with the South Downs in view (Ringmer). Stopped for coffee in Lindfield (Field & Forrest cafe) Back over the sandy middle (Turner's Hill) over the western remnants of the Greensand Ridge (Bletchingley) and back up and over the North Downs (Ganger's Hill)




(clockwise loop)


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Jan 2017)

A damp, windy but mild 21 mile loop yesterday, fell off outside my house!
A grazed pedal but no harm done.
Really enjoyed my ride.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jan 2017)

Off at 1000 as the mist was lifting . Headed out to Quorn via Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland then to Mountsorrel and across the river to Barrow and headed out a different route for a change to Walton on the wolds and climb out the village to Seagrave and up to the A46 crossing took a while to get across a busy dual carriageway that the reason I don't come this way very often but you get rewarded with a lovely descent into Thrussington . Onto Ratcliffe where I chased down a guy on a blue cannondale thinking it's my mate Andy but for the second time this weekend I was mistaken at least this guy was the right sex after getting @Lilliburlerro mixed up with a lady yesterday but I was right about the bike . Road a couple of miles chatting away until I turned down humble lane . Cossington ,Rothley just got to the station and saw a guy on a MTB who I recognised as a work mate hill .He was covered in mud he had come off in some local woods but no injuries so road a bit with him going into Thurcaston downhill I'm on the brakes to let him keep up . He turned into the pub at Thurcaston not sure how welcome he'd be in the state he was in .Quick blast home . 32.3 miles in the bag nice pleasant ride


----------



## The Bystander (29 Jan 2017)

Bright and sunny but frosty first thing. By the time the frost had cleared it had clouded over but still looked good for a ride.

The early sunshine must have have lured people out, bikes all over the place there were. I'm sure it slowed me down, what with the added wind resistance from sticking my hand up to acknowledge all the "morning"s.

Despite the early frost I was surprised by the amount of ice around, mostly frozen puddles but the road was fairly clear. But I did meet a couple of riders who had both come a cropper on some ice earlier on, so it was a cautious ride for me.

A cold and overcast but enjoyable 20 miles around one of my regular loops.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Jan 2017)

A 31 mile loop today on my old winter steed. Fab ride and a beautiful day.


----------



## chr15b (29 Jan 2017)

Took a 30 mile cycle down to my old school today in Kilbirnie, North Ayrshire. I've not been there since I left in 2001 and I understand the pupils moved to their new school when they returned from the christmas break.


----------



## robjh (29 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> What a great day for cycling! The forecast was for patchy rain and very strong sout-westerly winds. Neither appeared. Instead it was breezy, alternately grey and blue skies and just spiffing.
> 
> I went for a geological journey south of London.
> View attachment 335359
> ...


A geological ride - what a refreshing take on a familiar subject. I have been doing a number of meteorological rides of late, where I sample sun, rain, wind and hail all in one day.


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jan 2017)

robjh said:


> I have been doing a number of meteorological rides of late, where I sample sun, rain, wind and hail all in one day.


As I often do, I took the train for the last 10k home, as it's a dull suburban trudge. Turned out to be sensible as I watched a massive hailstorm from the train window.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jan 2017)

I woke up this morning to views like this





In Valencia, 

but then sadly caught an earlyish flight home. 

I decided to go out for a short spin just to blow the cobwebs away and was treated to views like this






I need to move!

Just 11 of your gloriously drab English miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/848434625


----------



## iandg (29 Jan 2017)

I was a wake at 5.30 am intending to head out for 100km but there had been a real hard frost overnight and there was a lot of ice around. So did some fettling then walked the dogs when it got light. Got out a bit later (between the U23 and elite mens worlds cyclo cross events) when the sun had burned away most of the ice and went for a gravel grind up to the Pentland Rd wind farm and back.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/848180991/embed/eb7c45e47223de64803776fbeffdd6565dc0f11e


----------



## Donger (29 Jan 2017)

robjh said:


> A geological ride - what a refreshing take on a familiar subject. I have been doing a number of meteorological rides of late, where I sample sun, rain, wind and hail all in one day.



I too have been doing some meteorological rides this year. There was the wet one, then the really wet one, then a quite damp one followed by three more wet ones.

Today I introduced one of my clubmates to winter audaxing. He's a much stronger rider than me, but he said it was the toughest ride he'd ever done. It wasn't the terrain (which was reasonably flat), but the weather. Drizzle to start with, followed by ever increasing persistent light rain. All of it cold. By the time we finished the 108.7km "Windrush Winter Warm-up" audax, my jacket weighed at least twice as much as it did at the start ... as did my hat, my gloves, my overshoes ... everything. I lost count of the number of times I squeezed the rainwater out of my gloves, and my feet were soaking wet. The cold got to us both, and Rich was visibly shaking by the end. Neither of us could produce a convincing signature on the brevet cards at the finish. Thank goodness for all those lovely volunteers with regular mugs of hot tea at all the control points.

A very slow time of 6 hours 59 mins for my 67.6 miles today .... partly because of the cold, and the need to warm up at the rest stations, and partly because of a couple of punctures. We were sitting nicely in the middle of the leading peloton at the 15 mile mark, only for Rich to have a blow out as he went over a piece of flint. Wave goodbye to that crowd. After about 10 minutes another big group passed us, also never to be seen again. We got moving again eventually, and reckoned we couldn't be more than 5 minutes adrift of the second group when we came across another rider with a puncture near Standlake. I of course offered my help, and unfortunately he accepted it! Two inner tubes and another 20 minutes later, we finally hit the road again, and only ever overtook about 4 or 5 other riders all day.

As ever, beautiful scenery and some lovely villages (I can recommend Minster Lovell near Witney, and Little Barrington near Burford). This was the route:




Sadly no photos, as my camera was as steamed up as I was. Despite the grim weather, this was an enjoyable ride in good company. I think Rich got the audax bug, despite the cold. My lovely "flatnav" was in a real state by the end, with my route sheet soaked through and falling to bits




Well, I've finally done it .... I've done more than the basic one qualifying ride a month for the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. (Maybe I won't be the Lanterne Rouge this year!)
May all your rides be drier than this one.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## jembullo (29 Jan 2017)

Well done mate, bit of a shame I couldn't do this one today, but by the sounds of it, I'm not sure it was a bad thing to miss it. Probably a bit like the 200k me and my brother did last year, 8 hours solid rain......
I ended up going on my mountain bike with 2 very experienced riders over some pretty tricky climbs, and near vertical drops. We did around 17 miles and nearly 2000ft, I feel more spent than doing an Audax.....phew it was tough!



Donger said:


> I too have been doing some meteorological rides this year. There was the wet one, then the really wet one, then a quite damp one followed by three more wet ones.
> 
> Today I introduced one of my clubmates to winter audaxing. He's a much stronger rider than me, but he said it was the toughest ride he'd ever done. It wasn't the terrain (which was reasonably flat), but the weather. Drizzle to start with, followed by ever increasing persistent light rain. All of it cold. By the time we finished the 108.7km "Windrush Winter Warm-up" audax, my jacket weighed at least twice as much as it did at the start ... as did my hat, my gloves, my overshoes ... everything. I lost count of the number of times I squeezed the rainwater out of my gloves, and my feet were soaking wet. The cold got to us both, and Rich was visibly shaking by the end. Neither of us could produce a convincing signature on the brevet cards at the finish. Thank goodness for all those lovely volunteers with regular mugs of hot tea at all the control points.
> 
> ...


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jan 2017)

Fair play to you @Donger for that distance in the rubbish weather today.

I was working again, so just commutes for me. Dry on the way in with a tailwind, rather wet on the way home with a headwind On the plus side the commuting over-trousers (BTwin 700) are excellent, likewise their £20 jacket, so I only got a wet head.


----------



## Old jon (30 Jan 2017)

It has again been a while since the last ride. Weather and other commitments and sheer idleness I guess. There may not be a map and no video for sure. Infamous Windows is not allowing me online so I am messing with Linux. Slowly.
Today and its miles, just managed thirty and a tiny smidgeon of them. There was no chance of the weather making an excuse of itself, dry and it passed the birdbath test. Off pedalled I towards the Jack Lane way in to Holbeck, and the eventual left turn off Water Lane to Office Lock and the towpath I seem to be using a lot of just lately. Leave the towpath at Viaduct Road and down the hill under the viaduct itself, ready ( ? ) for the climb up Cardigan Road to Headingley and points further up to Lawnswood, where in a fit of enthusiasm I turned left after crossing the Ring Road to climb up Otley Old Road through Cookridge and along the way to Bramhope until turning left to head for Otley. A couple more climbs past the south end of the airport, aren't those planes enormous?
Anyway, reach the Bradford to Harrogate road ( A 658 ) and turn right. A choice of two descents, today Pool Bank. Turn left at the bottom, along the road to Otley itself and yet again left by the maypole. Road closed, on towards the bus station and onto the Leeds Road in the direction of home. That hill never seems to become any easier. All the way to Headingley on the A 660 with the right turn towards Kirkstall, back on the towpath, one corner of Hunslet and I am about home. Freezing left foot, everything else including the grin doing very well indeed.





Well, I'll be. *.png files work! Thank you this site, well done Linux.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Jan 2017)

After a mild bug my mojo went missing. It's still not been found so it took Mrs 26 to get me out today. Still chilly and grey, it wasn't very inviting out there. Left to my own devices I'd have stayed indoors. But as usual it's always better out than in. I didn't aim high for this one. It was just a ride around the old loop. I met Ralph R on my way out so we stopped for a chat. That left me a bit late so I ran out of daylight on the run in. No worries - my lights went on. Some wet drops from above began to arrive but I was home and missed that thankfully. 27 smiles.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Jan 2017)

32 mile ride around Cheshire, passing the Water Tower at High Legh, that was on Channel 4's Restoration Man the other week.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1030099/50km-Barleycastle-Rostherne

Here's a nice video showing the extent of the restored Water Tower from the sky:


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Jan 2017)

100.9 miles on Sunday, anti-clockwise around Inverclyde, and an extended night ride back along NCN7, all in the name of logging a ride for the Imperial Century a Month challenge. (With a crash! How exciting!)

Strava Link
TL;DR
I don't think I'll ever have a big ride that doesn't turn into an ordeal.

Writeup (not edited for brevity)
I'd not ridden a ton since June and had barely ridden at all since September, and tentatively posted in the thread about possibly taking part this year (2015's disastrous finale left me sans étoiles)

I slept in badly on Sunday - the last day I could possibly ride a qualifier (so very unlike me ) - and followed this up by procrastinating on here - I was still planning to go out and knock out maybe 50 miles before it got dark and I got tired. Push came to shove, and I eventually pedalled off a few minutes before 1pm, with no clear route in mind, I decided to let the wheels decide for me.

As I tend to on my routeless rides, I ended up on NCN7 at Elderslie, and the wheels decided to take the NCN75 northwest towards Greenock, and the cyclepath has some rather odd guardians!









I followed the cycle track for a while before cutting off onto the moor road at Kilmacolm, then up onto the reservoir road that leads down into Greenock.
Stopped for a quick supply stop, then straight into the absolute leg-burster that is the Old Largs Road. Stunning scenery but more than capable of delivering the hurt to unaccustomed legs.

My favourite part of Old Largs Road is how easily it could pass for somewhere in the remote wilds of the far north.









After a stunning descent that I didn't stop to take pictures of (even if my phone's camera was working properly, pictures wouldn't do it justice) and a main stop in Largs at around mile 35  (my mantra for this stop was "minimise the faff" and I failed spectacularly when I saw the cake), and then onwards once more.

The sun started setting at the foot of the Fairlie Moor Road and had fully set by the time I had puggled my way to the top.

(Maybe @Brandane can help me with this one - what is it specifically about FMR that means that I have to get off and push every single time I go up it?
It's not particularly steep, nor particularly long, but every time I've ever gone up it I wobble to a stop on the same stretch, then 20 yards on I'm able to get back on and ride straight to the top, yet I can climb steeper and longer roads. I can't work it out.)





With the climb behind me, I descended the Garnock valley and into Dalry as night fell, and turned south to eke out a few more miles, going as far down as Ardrossan for for the third beach of the day but it was far too dark to see anything other than headlights.

I then headed for Kilwinning in order to rejoin the NCN7 northwards on the homeward leg of my journey - between Kilwinning and Glengarnock is a fairly narrow, muddy farm access road and by this point it was completely pitch black.

Most of the way along this road, a car coming the other way saw my lights and stopped at a narrow section, leaving what they felt was an appropriate gap for me to get through. I went for it, and what I thought was muddy tarmac turned out to be a muddy verge, my wheel dug in and I was flung headfirst into a roadside bush. 

The driver continued for about 30 yards before stopping, presumably realising that the bike lights in their mirror weren't meant to be horizontal...
After allowing myself the mandatory 5 seconds of pitiful groaning while wondering if I was dying, I got up, shouted "I'm all right! I'm all right!" a little more vigorously than the occasion called for and they drove off. I dusted myself down, checked over the bike and remounted. My front mudguard had been knocked loose and worked its way into the forks where it was making a terrible noise that I was ill equipped to deal with in the dark, but as the next train was an hour away and I wasn't thrilled by the prospect of waiting in the freezing cold, I bodged it and rode on until Kilbirnie where I was able to adjust it a bit better for the ride home.

At this point NCN7 turns into a former-railway cycle track along the bottom of a valley, and it was a foggy but uneventful 20 mile ride back to civilisation (if Paisley can be called civilisation) where I realised that I was 18 miles shy of my target, and so I elected to dejectedly bimble around Glasgow City Centre to make up the miles, finishing with my usual commute and an additional lap of Pollok Park, arriving home at 23:15.

And that's the story of how I rode 38 miles after a crash at night in freezing fog with a rubbing mudguard. 

Thank you and good night - you've been a terrific audience!


----------



## Donger (31 Jan 2017)

Epic write-up, @Edwardoka ! That's the kind of report that makes this my favourite thread.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Jan 2017)

20p commute today and a straight run in to Cambridge via Histon/Impington,not as bad headwind wise as I thought it might be so mostly able to keep to zone 2.

https://www.strava.com/activities/850162194/overview

Another silly HRM spike so the tin foil bodge hasn't worked; will probably treat myself to a Wahoo Tickr as it seems to get a lot of good comments.


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Jan 2017)

13 rider said:


> Just coming out of Congerstone I could see 2 riders in the distance and they looked like @Lilliburlero and his riding partner Paul so put in an effort and caught them up to discover they were females riders sorry lads but they did look like you from a distance .



  

Thanks


----------



## Brandane (31 Jan 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> The sun started setting at the foot of the Fairlie Moor Road and had fully set by the time I had puggled my way to the top.
> 
> (Maybe @Brandane can help me with this one - what is it specifically about FMR that means that I have to get off and push every single time I go up it?
> It's not particularly steep, nor particularly long, but every time I've ever gone up it I wobble to a stop on the same stretch, then 20 yards on I'm able to get back on and ride straight to the top, yet I can climb steeper and longer roads. I can't work it out.)


A supreme effort Ed.! Glad to hear there were no lasting effects from your muddy face-plant.
As to the tactics for getting up the Fairlie Moor without getting off to push..... You're asking the wrong person . I can just about manage it on bikes with a very low gear (first thing I had to do when I got the Genesis Croix de Fer was swap out the 11/26 cassette for a 12/32), but any time I do it, I only have a few flat miles in my legs. I haven't come from Glasgow via Greenock and the Brisbane Glen BEFORE having to face the dreaded climb .


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2017)

Rode home this morning in misty light rain, not too bad as it's warmed up a bit now. Similar on the ride in tonight. Have managed to stay on target for 17 miles/day so far, tonight's ride in brought up 533 miles for the month, more than I've done since August 2016. Counter gets reset tomorrow and I start all over again


----------



## galaxy (1 Feb 2017)

I'm working like a Trojan to get all my work Finnished up before we move. Then sorting house. So the bike is hardly getting touched at the moment. Booo


----------



## Spartak (1 Feb 2017)

Took my SingleSpeed out for a ride this morning along the cycle track to Avon Riverside. 

Recently fitted 25mm tyres instead of 23mm .... what a difference in comfort !

Nice ride stopping at Costa on the way out for a cheeky cappuccino ;-)


----------



## Old jon (1 Feb 2017)

By 'eck, two single speed rides together! Start of a trend maybe?

Out on the fixed today, hopefully the last of the towpath rides, 20.7 miles in absolutely filthy conditions. For a towpath that is. The bike was so bloody mucky when I reached home I had to clean it. This is something of a departure for Old jon, the road bike was in the shed looking mournful and slightly dirty. So I had to clean that as well. Cleaned out I am! No sprocket arrived yet, so still on the way too tall gearing which made the twenty miles feel a lot more. Maybe tomorrow for the lower gearing.
One pleasant surprise today, last year, nope, year before last, the towpath beyond Rodley had a really horrible concrete and lumps of brick surface. Today it is up to the standard of the rest, so my journey took me all the way to Apperley Bridge, where ten miles came up on the Garmin, so I thought OK turn around now. It may have recorded the mileage, the Garmin that is, but it did not upload the map or any other details. Not to blame that device, all my Windows things have fallen out with me. It will fix sometime. Roll on the next ride. No map, no video, I will have to keep the words bright and shiny then!


----------



## Jon George (1 Feb 2017)

During the recent cold snap, I popped out to the shops with my wife. She was wrapped up in a coat, whilst I was in my shirt-sleeves. We bumped into a neighbour who, after the usual pleasantries, looked me up and down, pulled _his_ coat collar up and asked if I was cold. I genuinely didn't feel so and I think the reason is going out riding on days like this. Somewhere during the last six years of cycling I've become less bothered about the muck British weather can throw at me.
I had a couple of hours free (should have allowed for three), and decided to get my February 50km ride in. I was also a bit stressed (having odd moments where my internal monologue mutates into some kind of tourette's gibberish - something I'm sure my subconscious will work out soon and let me know what the damned problem is I'm apparently worried about. )
When I left Ipswich, it was overcast. By the the time I got to Bucklesham and the natural highs where beginning to kick in, there were a few spots of rain, but nothing to worry about.
By Kirton, it was a drizzle.
By Trimley, it was raining.
By Felixstowe, it was raining hard.
It was around this point I began to consider the wisdom of not yet replacing the mudguards on Patsy #2 The CX. And of attempting this ride, today. 
As I left Felixstowe the chaffing begun.
At the time of writing, I have yet to summon up the courage to inspect the damage.
So, to take your minds off that image, here are a couple of pics.

This on the approach to Kirton:-





And this on Felixstowe sea-front. (The old hotel on the hill looking like the older cousin to The Bates Motel.)


----------



## The Bystander (1 Feb 2017)

It was raining first thing but I wanted to bank a 50km ride and the forecast suggested that the (already light) rain would be easing and stopping soon enough. I could have waited but wanted to get out before I was distracted by a dryer alternative.

Nothing much to report, light winds, light traffic, same route as last time, a bit warmer but a bit wetter. The rain did stop about half way round but even the rain failed to dampen my enthusiasm for the ride.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Feb 2017)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to Upton in grizzly conditions to meet June P and Ralph R. The forecast was for an improvement in the weather. Should be bright if cloudy. Mrs 26 had to get back so wended her way home while we three took to the school and on for Tewkesbury. We took the jink by Aston on Carrant to emerge on the flanks of Bredon Hill at Kemerton. Although we had seen glimpses of blue we also had attempts at rain coming and going. The cafe at Beckford would be an early bail out if it got worse but we made it around to Elmley Castle to try out the new cafe here.

It was indeed a good spot for refreshments and we spent rather a lot of time in there chatting about stuff. Eventually it was time to head out so we completed the round of Bredon by the Combertons and Eckington. For a change we looped through Defford village before ramping up to Strensham and the run into Upton where we parted. With rain attempting to get going again I made my way over the standard run in, helped by a bit of tailwind on the northerly leg.

Nice one today in good company. We must try this again sometime. 52 smiles


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2017)

A short afternoon ride for me today, 34 miles stopping at the garden centre in Ullesthorpe. Originally I'd looked at today's forecast last night and was planning a morning ride over to the garden centre at Countesthorpe, but I got up this morning looked at the mist and drizzle and abandoned the idea. I took my Good Lady round to her mates at dinner time and it seemed to be brightening up so I got my cycling gear on got my bike out, my fixed, and off I went. My route out of the city took me down the Henley Rd and up Deedmore Rd and on to Shilton, I turned right at the end of the road then left at the traffic lights then right towards Withybrook, the other side of Withybrook I turned right and left across the Fosse Way and on to Monks Kirby where I turned left then crossed Coal Pit Lane and the A5 and on to Claybrooke Pava where I turned left and onto Ullesthorpe, on the way back I just reversed my route out. It turned out to be a quite a pleasant afternoon, the smaller lanes were a bit mucky and they'd been hedge cutting on the lanes between Shilton and Monks Kirby at some point, fortunately the traffic had swept most of it to the side, last year I'd had two punctures there due to them hedge cutting. It stayed dry all afternoon and I saw some sunshine and blue sky during the ride.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2017)

Was peeing with rain this morning - when the cats don't want to go out, you know the weather's grim. But late lunchtime the breeze picked up, blew away the rain and the sun came out. Since I hadn't been out on the bike since last Friday's commuting horror (yes, it took me till Monday for all the aches and pains to go away) it seemed like an ideal opportunity to just get outside and enjoy a break in the weather.

Nothing special here, just did what has now become my usual 14 mile loop; Downham, Way Head, Coveney, Ely, Downham and back home. There was a pretty stiff breeze and in places the roads were quite dry. In other places, the amount of mud, muck and standing water was just unbelievable. Kept to a nice easy pace, especially in the stretches of headwind and enjoyed the views over the fen that this particular ride has. Large parts of it are on the high ground and when the light's good, you can see for absolutely miles. 

Light was fading by the time I came home, but only needed to put my front "blinky" light on. Afternoons are definitely getting longer, which means I'll have the time to go out further if I want to. Both bike and me were rather muddy, and so both of us have had a good scrub-down. 

When I looked at my watch I saw I'd done this ride in my fastest time yet - just a shade over 1hr 10mins. That certainly surprised me. 

Points of interest were a police van in Way Head and a large flock of lapwings near Isle vets.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2017)

After a long weekend in Cardiff (sans bike) it was back to the commute today with fresh legs.

The roads were really wet after overnight rain and there were even a couple of floods to wade through. I did have a nice tailwind for much of the ride in and was able to breeze past another rider like they were almost stopped which made me feel good.

Work felt a bit of a drag. Mainly because after a delivery while I was away I now have about five incoming parts shipments sat waiting to be checked off and put away plus the usual outgoing orders that need to be picked and sent out. Ho hum - that'll keep me quiet for a while.

For the ride home the wind was favourable for the short route back so I headed down the main road to Atcham then wished I hadn't as the drivers weren't very polite this evening and one in particular annoyed me by coming past with about a foot of clearance and somewhat in excess of the speed limit by my judgement. I was glad to get off that bit of road. Fortunately the rest of the trip was uneventful and I had the wind right behind me for the last couple of miles which meant a speedy finish to the trip.

The bike has picked up more mud today than it did all last week. The bottom bracket is clean though so the extended mudflap is doing the job.

21 miles exactly at 13.7 mph average.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Feb 2017)

2nd ride of the year / 2nd since Oct 2015 this afternoon with the bonus of a bit of sun and little wind. New tyres and mudguards on the bike so progress a bit stop start at times due to clearance issues twix tyres and mudguards  Where perfectly okay in the back yard but oncestarted to play up. 17 1/2 miles on typical unflat terrain with a few PRs on Strava thown in, more I suspect due to the relatively lack of wind and me not stopping at the locations I tend to do so,


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Feb 2017)

Good news for @GuyBoden and any other friends of Chapel Lane, the new bridge is finished and the road open.

The second pic is the Bucklow Hill end of the bridge. The incline is steeper than it looks and the carriageway is narrow, so approaching vehicles can't be seen. But the footway has been designated as a cycle path so it's safe for cyclists.

The first pic is the M56 - M6 link, still under construction, from brow of the bridge towards Bowdon.

Also, it was very pleasant to be out in a in double digit (C) temperatures!


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Feb 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> Good news for @GuyBoden and any other friends of Chapel Lane, the new bridge is finished and the road open.]



Yes, yippee, it's open at last. They missed their Jan deadline. I rode over it too today on the way to Tatton park. a 41mile ride, a bit windy, but very enjoyable.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2017)

With the van booked in for 0830hrs just outside Poole it was an early start for me, the plan being to get my metric century challenge ride in whilst the van was being done. The forecast was less than promising, with Storm Doris due to batter the coast today. I set off from dropping the van at about 0900, and headed pretty much straight for Sandbanks, thinking I'd get on the chain ferry over to Studland. After 5 miles the rain started, so I stopped and put on the wet weather gear. Good move as before long it was pouring down, and the wind really picked up. Now I'm not a fan of boats, having once spent over £100 to get back from Guernsey via plane/train/taxi rather than get back on the catamaran, so when I arrived and saw this I decided against it





Given the winds were forecast to get worse I also had no desire to get stuck on the Purbecks side, a 25 miles ride back round to Poole. So I took the 'easier' option, ha ha. Nothing was easy today, I mean who made the place so hilly, and I swear I spent a fair bit of time leaning over more in a straight line than I've done in corners before now...Anyway..
Headed from Sandbanks along the coast road round to Poole Park, lapped round that then back towards Sandbanks again before picking up NCR 25 towards Bournemouth. This has to be one of the most convoluted routes I've come across, and I'm sure those chose the route so you got to climb every bloomin' hill. Arrived in Bournemouth and got lost, eventually finding my way down to the pier. By now the wind was brutal, choppy seas the order of the day.




The plan now was to ride along the seafront, past Boscombe Pier and on to Hengistbury Head. No chance. I battled along the front at maybe 8/9 mph to Boscombe Pier before giving that up as a bad idea. Funnily enough the ride back along the front all the was to Sandbanks was fast with the wind behind me. Things got very muddled from here, as I'd been out for a couple of hours and only done 20 miles or so. The metric 100 was looking to be a failure, and with no planned route I ended up back and forth between Sandbanks and Bournemouth a few more times. Stopped for a couple more photos, Bournemouth Pier from the other side




And the beach lift a little way along from it. Defo not in use....




Sorry the photos are blurry, that'll be the rain.
Have I mentioned the rain that didn't stop? By now my waterproof gloves had water in them. In fairness they'd lasted a good few hours, and after a comfort break there was no way they were going back on, so I resorted to mitts. I'd written off the metric 100 by now, and rather wearily headed back to collect the van at 1330hrs having covered a mere 48 miles. Van not ready yet, needed another 30 mins or so, maybe an hour. No worries, I'll go back out on the bike. I'm sure they thought I was slightly mad.
Busy roads back to, wait for it, surprise surprise, Bournemouth!!. That, with a whizz along the seafront, 4 laps of Sandbanks and I was back to the van with 62.6 miles, or 100.7km in the bag. Oh, and over 2500ft of climbing, more than I've ever done on a single ride. My poor Boardman CX Team sounds terrible to, all crunchy and grindy. Probably got half a beach all over it.
Definitely my toughest ride to date...


----------



## Jon George (3 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Definitely my toughest ride to date...



So, how was Bournemouth? ....


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2017)

@cosmicbike - blimey, hope you've dried out. Well done you though.  P.S. It's a funicular railway


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Feb 2017)

Today's ride was inspired by a visit to Manchester Art Gallery. We were there on Wednesday and saw a little watercolour by 'The Manchester Monet', Wynford Dewhurst.

It's title was ' Nut Tree Farm, Nether Alderley' and showed an attractive half timbered house.

This piqued my curiosity as I ride regularly in the area and when we got home I looked for the farm on my OS map. It isn't shown. But a Google search revealed that the house is still standing and is Grade II listed, so I set off to find it.

Actually an easy task as it is on Welsh Row just before the Artists Lane climb, I have ridden past it dozens of times without noticing it.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> With the van booked in for 0830hrs just outside Poole it was an early start for me, the plan being to get my metric century challenge ride in whilst the van was being done. The forecast was less than promising, with Storm Doris due to batter the coast today. I set off from dropping the van at about 0900, and headed pretty much straight for Sandbanks, thinking I'd get on the chain ferry over to Studland. After 5 miles the rain started, so I stopped and put on the wet weather gear. Good move as before long it was pouring down, and the wind really picked up. Now I'm not a fan of boats, having once spent over £100 to get back from Guernsey via plane/train/taxi rather than get back on the catamaran, so when I arrived and saw this I decided against it
> View attachment 336033
> 
> Given the winds were forecast to get worse I also had no desire to get stuck on the Purbecks side, a 25 miles ride back round to Poole. So I took the 'easier' option, ha ha. Nothing was easy today, I mean who made the place so hilly, and I swear I spent a fair bit of time leaning over more in a straight line than I've done in corners before now...Anyway..
> ...


You have definitely ticked off rule 5 for the year @cosmicbike


----------



## galaxy (4 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> With the van booked in for 0830hrs just outside Poole it was an early start for me, the plan being to get my metric century challenge ride in whilst the van was being done. The forecast was less than promising, with Storm Doris due to batter the coast today. I set off from dropping the van at about 0900, and headed pretty much straight for Sandbanks, thinking I'd get on the chain ferry over to Studland. After 5 miles the rain started, so I stopped and put on the wet weather gear. Good move as before long it was pouring down, and the wind really picked up. Now I'm not a fan of boats, having once spent over £100 to get back from Guernsey via plane/train/taxi rather than get back on the catamaran, so when I arrived and saw this I decided against it
> View attachment 336033
> 
> Given the winds were forecast to get worse I also had no desire to get stuck on the Purbecks side, a 25 miles ride back round to Poole. So I took the 'easier' option, ha ha. Nothing was easy today, I mean who made the place so hilly, and I swear I spent a fair bit of time leaning over more in a straight line than I've done in corners before now...Anyway..
> ...


 Get afew pictures of the van up.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2017)

Jon George said:


> So, how was Bournemouth? ....



looks like it was wet to me


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Feb 2017)

Jon George said:


> So, how was Bournemouth? ....



Damp 



Reynard said:


> @cosmicbike - blimey, hope you've dried out. Well done you though.  P.S. It's a funicular railway



Ta. Was to pooped to pop last night so I decided beach lift would have to do.



biggs682 said:


> looks like it was wet to me



Aside from wet hands and head. everything else was dry. Full marks to Decathlons Btwin 700 waterproof overtrousers and £20 jacket.


----------



## Old jon (4 Feb 2017)

All sorts of different today, the jaunt around Holbeck had to be modified, Water Lane at the junction with Victoria Road is now an excavation. I almost asked if any mummies had been found. So, under the Dark Arches and a right turn to bring me back on track, which will not work on a weekday, the road is well busy. Anyway, cross the river at Crown Point Bridge and bumble about to the bottom of Roundhay Road and the climb to the Clock at Oakwood, Potts number two for the weekend, there was a mantel Potts in one of the cafes visited yesterday. Some folk must have had large mantels. Boot Hill next, first ascent this century sat on the saddle all the way up. It had occurred to me earlier, all those gears, let’s use them, stay in the saddle all ride long. Idiot I am, but I almost succeeded. Across the Ring Road, along to the pub and turn left on Whin Moor Lane, thank you Google, I have yet to see a street name there.



Turn left on Shadwell Main Street, continue to Slaid Hill and right at the lights. If you have the impression that I like the next stretch of road, yup you are right. East Keswick, and the road is a bit odd. It does not look to be a hill, but it certainly rises. To such a degree that when passing the third Potts of the weekend I forgot my earlier idea and stood out of the saddle. Remembered, sat down and changed down. And slowed down, that bit is a hill.

Turn right at the A 659, and left on the A 58 in Collingham. Knowing that the ascent of Jewitt Lane is not easy out of the saddle, I carried on a little further and turned right onto Wattle Syke, along to the roundabout and right again for Bramham and a bit of a cross breeze. Turn right for Thorner, down the dip and up yet again, still in the saddle but almost at the bottom of the gear barrel. Church Hill is more fun descending, through the village and of course, I had forgotten Sandhills! I ran out of low gears on the second instalment of that, but managed to keep pedalling, thankful that almost all the rest of the ride was downhill. Thirty one point three miles on a bright day. Lots of other cyclists out, including a couple on a tandem. Brilliant!

All things computer are now doing what they should, including the map.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Feb 2017)

The sun was shining. Well that's what some folk told me. I'd forgotten what it looked like. Steve E, Sara P and I rode over to Upton to meet John G. An email snafu meant he'd turned out an hour earlier so had headed off on his own. We three took to the Castlemorton lanes but with a jink by Hillend just for a change. Water on the Marsh was glinting in the sun. The bridge at Pendock was being worked on but us two wheelers could get through OK. Then it was the Redmarley climb with snowdrops freshly out and gleaming white in the sun. Around by Donnington lined us up for Mrs Muffin's cafe in Ledbury.

Sara regaled us with tales of her ride in Columbia. It sure sounded a great adventure. Eventually it was time to head homeward. I met Carl and Lisa T as we were climbing back on the bikes so had a brief chat. Then it was over to the Wyche for a bit of a climb before saying our byes. I couldn't quite reach 40 mph on the drop away from the Hill. Just a tad too much of a breeze but it had been a very pleasant outing today indeed. 37 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2017)

Old jon said:


> All sorts of different today, the jaunt around Holbeck had to be modified, Water Lane at the junction with Victoria Road is now an excavation. I almost asked if any mummies had been found. So, under the Dark Arches and a right turn to bring me back on track, which will not work on a weekday, the road is well busy. Anyway, cross the river at Crown Point Bridge and bumble about to the bottom of Roundhay Road and the climb to the Clock at Oakwood, Potts number two for the weekend, there was a mantel Potts in one of the cafes visited yesterday. Some folk must have had large mantels. Boot Hill next, first ascent this century sat on the saddle all the way up. It had occurred to me earlier, all those gears, let’s use them, stay in the saddle all ride long. Idiot I am, but I almost succeeded. Across the Ring Road, along to the pub and turn left on Whin Moor Lane, thank you Google, I have yet to see a street name there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That road from Slaid Hill to East Keswick is always fun, especially if you manage to get your timing between cars just right - and that is certainly a hill out of East Keswick. Have you tried turning right just before the village on Keswick Lane to the A58 and then tackling Rigton Bank (usually from a dead stop at the traffic lights)? That will definitely have you out of the saddle  - I thought I was going to pop a lung out the first time I tried it.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2017)

A glorious day today for a ride, but I was otherwise obliged with other stuff. Luckily we got through things quicker than we thought and when Mrs ND suggested I get a quick bike ride in I didn't need asking twice.
I was always going to be limited for time, so with just an hour and a half max to play with it was a quick local loop to warm the legs, then out on Coal Road as far as Skeltons Lane heading for Thorner. Going down Sandhills (Van Zyl Hill) is always fun by by 'eck its a lumpy surface, especially at 30+mph.
Anyhow, grin established it was through the village and at the bottom of Church hill I turned onto Milner Lane for the little dip, then the climb up onto the ridge.
Regulars know what a sharp swine of a hill this is, and you can imagine my delight as I went to shift onto the smaller cog at the front I got a 'whirr, whirr, clunk' and a loss of drive as the chain fell off about a third of the way up.
"Goodness me indeed", I said, "that's dashed unfortunate". 
With nowhere on the hill to prop the bike while I put the chain back on there was no option but to push it to the top of the hill. That said, I'm not sure me walking with the bike was considerably slower than me riding it up there...
Propped the bike against the stone thingy at the top of the hill and sorted the chain, then took the opportunity for a drink and a few photos of the general gloriousness of the day:










A quick  to the three cyclists who passed as I was either pushing it to the top of the hill, or fettling the bike, who all asked if I needed any help. What a good bunch we all are.

From there it was the obligatory enjoyable run along Milner lane, passing a friendly group of about 15 cyclists heading the other way, and then a slight left onto Holme Farm Lane for the run down to East Rigton, then Rigton Green and up onto Bramham Lane. Unsurprisingly it was a bit muddy (I really should have expected this), but it's a nice ride so I could live with it. That said, the 90 degree corner about two thirds of the way along was a bit interesting... 
From the end of there, it's a short and sharpish climb back onto Holme Farm lane and then Milner Lane completing the circle.
Back along the ridge , retracing my route, down the hill and then the mini climb back into Thorner.
Doing OK for time I decided to add an extra few miles on and took Carr Lane for the up and down (but mainly up) run out to the A58. A quick sprint along there and then onto Coal Road again, before local roads to home with a final loop added to push the mileage on.

*15.1 miles* in a reasonable *1h 6m* at an average of *13.6mph*, with just *728ft* climbed. 

Good to get out there after a week of indoor cycling, even if it was only for just over an hour. Even better to see loads of other cyclists out and about making the most of a great day for it. Bike needs a wash though.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2017)

Today's target was to get February Imperial century ride in . Out the door at 0745 followed a similar route to Januarys but last time I had to add miles at the end so today I extended my route before the Wreake valley .Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Groby back to Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Cossington 6 miles from home with 16 miles in the bag . Headed up the Wreake Valley ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby and onto the first proper climb of Saxileby hill On to Wartnaby and then the lovely descent into the vale of Belvoir and Long Clawson and onto the flatter lands . Hickling Pastures ,Kinoulton turned to Colston Basset on some new roads . Past the famous Stilton cheese factory and back to Cropwell Bishop ,Tithby ,Grandy where I took a wrong turn and ended up on the A52 for half a mile ,Aslockton ,Scarrington ,Car Colston ,Screveton and turned onto more new roads to Flintham where I found a nice bench at 3 and half hours for a quick rest




War memorial for the crews of 2 RAF planes that collided above the village in 1943




This was just behind the memorial made out of astro turf . No idea what it's about or sign of anything.
So slightly rested and on through Flintham ,Thornton ,Orston ,Elton ,Redmile ,Barkstone ,Plunger and the welcome sight of the cafe at Dove Cottage 75 miles in the bag and 25 from home so on target . Fueled by beans on toast and coffee it back on the bike . Now just need to climb out of the vale avoided my normal route via Stathern hill as its awful so went to Hose back to Long Clawson ,Nether Broughton and onto Old Dalby and took that climb a short but steep one which had me in bottom gear hard work . Mainly downhill now ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Cropston quick extra loop to make sure of the distance and home . 101.7 miles in the bag target met lovely ride which I paced much better than Jan's started slower but ended up 10 minutes quicker and still felt strong despite a headwind for most of the way home


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Feb 2017)

We have my mum staying this weekend. My nephew and his family came for lunch, my brother and his wife will be here at 6pm.....
So I spotted a very small opportunity and went for it!
My Trek 1.5 came out to play. I've not ridden it in ages. It's lovely, but the saddle is really slidey! I was having to grip with my bum cheeks around bends.


Beautiful, bright sun, but not much bird life today. Just a kestrel on a wire.
Almost 12 miles. A few other lone souls out.






https://www.strava.com/activities/854968171


----------



## Old jon (4 Feb 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> That road from Slaid Hill to East Keswick is always fun, especially if you manage to get your timing between cars just right - and that is certainly a hill out of East Keswick. Have you tried turning right just before the village on Keswick Lane to the A58 and then tackling Rigton Bank (usually from a dead stop at the traffic lights)? That will definitely have you out of the saddle  - I thought I was going to pop a lung out the first time I tried it.



Yup, that is one way to check your lung capacity, the 'eck of a climb, politely. Just had the legs for it the one time I have done it. The next time may have to wait a while . . .


----------



## Jon George (4 Feb 2017)

In preparation for watching The Superbowl on Sunday, on Friday night I stayed up until 02.00 watching a film and drinking beer - so I was a tad late getting out onto the roads, today.  The intention was to pootle over to Woodbridge for lunch and a pint, but decided to veer away and ended up at The Shannon in Bucklesham for more alcohol than planned. Within five minutes I was discussing Trump, Brexit and apparently what it was like to be in your twenties in London in The Sixties. An hour-and-half later and I was discussing writing, running a pub with the new landlady, and mutual friends with her husband. My kind of pub!

About 11 miles and this at Foxhall.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

I went to meet some CC'ers today at Reading station on the Exurbia pub crawl ride. I drove to one of the pubs that was supposed to be at thened of the ride and rode the bike 9 miles to Readind Station, and after a bacon bap and a coffee I met up with @User21629 , @theclaud , @Fab Foodie , @StuAff, @marknotgeorge ,@robjh and a couple of others and we set off from Reading to the first pub about 4-5 miles away in Play Hatch, then onto Aston via Sonning Eye, Charvil, Wargrave, Remenham Hill to the pub in Aston, where we stopeed for food and water. I had to bail fomr the rest of the ride then and make my way back to Checkenden which we had not got to by then, but I had to get home for the doggies, who had been home a one for the duration.

I put in the wring post code to get back and got a bit lost about 2 miles from where I needed to be, but I finally realise my mistake and got back to the car in fare time.

The weather was FAB, the company was ACE, and the ride was lovely.





The meet, waiting for a couple of people.






Over the weir






The Thames






A motley bunch






It's funny what you see when you haven't got a gun.






The Foodie fella on his second pint, the feckin old lush.






The route, about 33 miles for me today, the longest ride of the year so far.

My favourites phrase of the the day: A triangle of social ineptitude.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Feb 2017)

galaxy said:


> Get afew pictures of the van up.


Funny I can only find this one, Myfanwy looks a little different now she's been converted. The important bit is on in this pic though, 4 bike rack


----------



## colly (4 Feb 2017)

Haven't been out for week or so for various reasons. I was working this morning and was looking forward to getting out in the sunshine this aft. Got home around midday and had a text from my dil asking if I fancied going for a ride with my grand-daughter, Jess. For those who don't know Jess had soem medical issues during October and November which resulted in an operation to remove a serious infection and blood clots at the rear of her brain. She's made terrific progress since Christmas and has been on blood thinning drugs since the op. She had a new bike for Christmas but because of the blood thinning drugs her mum has not let her out on it. So for Jess it would be the first time out on her new bike. She has been itching to do more than sit on it and pedal a static trainer.
Of course I said I would be delighted to go with her. Got changed and put the bike in the van. collected Jess and her bike and drove about 6 miles and parked up out in the sticks so she wouldn't have to navigate Leeds Ring Road.
Parked at a place called Hetchel Woods which is to the north of Leeds and we cycled a nice quite lane route out to Bramham, Clifford, back towards Collingham, picked up a cycle track near the A1M which took us back to Bramham. From there is was tracing our outward route back to Hetchel Woods.

In all it was a steady ride of 11.1 miles which Jess managed easily enough, never missed a beat. To say she was so close to being history just a couple of months
ago I can't tell you how happy I was to have her with me.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12837945



I forgot to turn the Garmin off when we got back to the van so the route is not quite what we covered.

Setting off from Hetchel Woods at the start of the ride I'm pretty sure I passed @NorthernDave, I said hello but didn't really clock who it was until it was too late.




.


----------



## colly (4 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Funny I can only find this one, Myfanwy looks a little different now she's been converted. The important bit is on in this pic though, 4 bike rack
> View attachment 336167


Wow. My van wasn't that shiney even when it was new.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2017)

colly said:


> Haven't been out for week or so for various reasons. I was working this morning and was looking forward to getting out in the sunshine this aft. Got home around midday and had a text from my dil asking if I fancied going for a ride with my grand-daughter, Jess. For those who don't know Jess had soem medical issues during October and November which resulted in an operation to remove a serious infection and blood clots at the rear of her brain. She's made terrific progress since Christmas and has been on blood thinning drugs since the op. She had a new bike for Christmas but because of the blood thinning drugs her mum has not let her out on it. So for Jess it would be the first time out on her new bike. She has been itching to do more than sit on it and pedal a static trainer.
> Of course I said I would be delighted to go with her. Got changed and put the bike in the van I collected Jess and her bike and drove about 6 miles and parked up out in the sticks so she wouldn't have to navigate Leeds Ring Road.
> Parked at a place called Hetchel Woods which is to the north of Leeds and we cycled a nice quite lane route out to Bramham, Clifford, back towards Collingham, picked up a cycle track near the A1M which took us back to Bramham. From there is was tracing our outward route back to Hetchel Woods.
> 
> ...


Nice write up glad your granddaughter is on the mend


----------



## booze and cake (4 Feb 2017)

I've been cycling to and photographing lots of trees across London over the last year, and today's ride involved slaloming from South London to just north of Edgware in the wilds of the north London, in search of some Giant Redwood trees on Canon's Drive. I went to see the Giant Redwood cross section in the Natural History Museum last year.




It was taken from the 'Mark Twain' tree that was felled in the Sierra Nevada mountains in California in 1891, at the time the tree was over 1300 years old and was over 300ft tall. The Natural History Museum of New York has a cross section of the same tree. The bark of another giant Californian redwood known as the Mother of the Forest was brought to the Great Exhibition in Crystal Palace in 1851 and erected around some scaffolding with a piano inside to show the girth of the tree, but the exhibit was a total failure. The Brits thought it was a hoax, and that no tree so huge could have existed. There was outrage back in the USA over the senseless felling of the tree, and it was from this that the US National Park movement was started, and Yellowstone National park created. More info here if anyone's interested:
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/blog/2013/jun/27/giant-tree-death-conservation-movement

We don't have any living ones quite that size in London, but I was still impressed by Canon's Drive. Its hard to believe this in London, and from the sun and green its hard to believe its early February!












It was then on Canon's Park, which I had almost to myself.








I enjoyed the peace and quiet for a bit, before the tranquillity was shattered by rejoining the A5 and heading back through the mania of central London. 33 miles for the day, and weather permitting I'm off in search of other evergreens tomorrow.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Feb 2017)

My intention today was to do the York - Humber Bridge - York circuit but circumstances conspired against me.

I motivated myself to get to the Minster for about 7.45am and set off in good spirits.

However a nasty head wind towards and after Goole had me thinking I might have bitten off a bit more than I could chew.

My own fault, the BBC website was showing up to 13mph - I reckon anything in double figures means you are going to suffer somewhere.

I stopped at Howden station - the level crossing was down - and established trains to York run from Brough, a few miles north of the Humber Bridge.

With this new target I cracked on into the wind.

There was what looked like an audax in progress, most riders were coming towards me, a few of the fast lads were on their way back and going my way.

They were struggling into the wind, I could still make reasonable progress on the ebike, so I was soon leading a mini-peloton.

One guy in particular was glued to my wheel for miles, but at least he had the good grace to say 'thanks' when we parted somewhere around Scunthorpe.

A by now quite tired Pale Rider made it to the Humber Bridge and then set about finding the teaming metropolis that is Brough, which is a few miles off the planned route.

I'm generally not too bad at navigating on the fly, but tiredness led to a couple of minor route fails before I reached the station.

To my relief the trains were running on time, and Northern Rail seem relatively bike friendly, so no problems getting the bike on.

About 75 miles, not the 105 it was going to be, but still a decent ride.

It's probably the longest I've ridden on my own, which may be one of the reasons I didn't complete the ride.

There's no doubt chatting to other riders helps the miles pass.

Hopefully @middleagecyclist and/or @busdennis are going to run the ride again this year, so there will be a chance to do it in company and hopefully better weather.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Feb 2017)

A smige under 12 miles today with nasty uphills throw in. The first is one is an annoying residential street with speed humps which have significant adverse effect on the gradient!




A trip along NCN67 led to the low point where at this time of year you can see how close the River Nidd is; not a good location to go off NCN.




The acute peak on the gradient profile is (in terms of the up hill bit) NCN67 west of Ripley. This use to be an awful surface where care was needed to pick out a reasonable route through the potholes. The benefit of that surface struck me today as it took the eyes off what was approaching - all too obvious in the neat tarmac surface that currently exists.








The rapid decent thereafter leads to the village of Hampsthwaite through which TdY will pass this year although not tackling the climb I made thereafter. Wonder if all the cars will be required to move for TdY


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

The last couple of times I've been out I fancied going a bit further, but time constraints meant that I couldn't. But today I found the time - and a beautiful afternoon for it. Lovely and sunny, barely a breath of wind and nice dry roads, making a change from the mud and muck of earlier in the week. 

So I took myself off into Downham via California, and from thence through the village, out onto my usual route through Way Head and Coveney. But instead of turning left at St Peter's and heading off back down the hill along West Fen Road towards Ely, I kept on going along Long Causeway all the way to the junction for Wentworth. There it's a left turn to join the A142.

I've never attempted this stretch of road on a bike before, and didn't appreciate how long and how steep the climb is all the way back to Ely. Ooops...  Ah well, nothing doing except to just get on with it and hope I didn't explode before the top. The half mile going up towards Lancaster Way is particularly nasty. 

Between Lancaster Way and the roundabout for the A10 I took advantage of the cycle path as I was feeling it a little by that point.  But at least the next bit is mostly downhill-ish, so had the chance to recoup before the left turn at the football ground and the short climb up to Orwell Pit Farm. After that, it's another downhill fizz back into Downham, right along Cowbridge Hall Road, back through California, past Black Bank and the short run towards home.

Saw four cyclists, three of whom waved back, and one jogger. Wildlife count was a covey of partridge in a field down California on the way out, a barn owl hunting near Way Head, another barn owl sitting on a fence post alongside the A142 near the horsey place and a heron halfway down Long Causeway.

An hour and a half in the saddle and 17 distinctly challenging miles that included the local cycling club's 20k TT course. Would deffo do this ride again though. Feel like I've really accomplished something. 

P.S. Forgot to add, but I was almost wiped out on the way home within sight of my front door... I can see a car's coming up behind me, but as there was plenty of road space, I pull out into the middle of the road and signal the right turn that I'm about to make. Was just starting to swing right when he decided that he was going to overtake me there and then. Aaaaargh...


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2017)

colly said:


> Haven't been out for week or so for various reasons. I was working this morning and was looking forward to getting out in the sunshine this aft. Got home around midday and had a text from my dil asking if I fancied going for a ride with my grand-daughter, Jess. For those who don't know Jess had soem medical issues during October and November which resulted in an operation to remove a serious infection and blood clots at the rear of her brain. She's made terrific progress since Christmas and has been on blood thinning drugs since the op. She had a new bike for Christmas but because of the blood thinning drugs her mum has not let her out on it. So for Jess it would be the first time out on her new bike. She has been itching to do more than sit on it and pedal a static trainer.
> Of course I said I would be delighted to go with her. Got changed and put the bike in the van. collected Jess and her bike and drove about 6 miles and parked up out in the sticks so she wouldn't have to navigate Leeds Ring Road.
> Parked at a place called Hetchel Woods which is to the north of Leeds and we cycled a nice quite lane route out to Bramham, Clifford, back towards Collingham, picked up a cycle track near the A1M which took us back to Bramham. From there is was tracing our outward route back to Hetchel Woods.
> 
> ...



Aye, it was me - usual thing of a quick hello then 30 seconds later...Hang on, wasn't that...?

Glad to see the little one out on her bike and doing so well. Great day for a ride.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Feb 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> That road from Slaid Hill to East Keswick is always fun, especially if you manage to get your timing between cars just right - and that is certainly a hill out of East Keswick. Have you tried turning right just before the village on Keswick Lane to the A58 and then tackling Rigton Bank (usually from a dead stop at the traffic lights)? That will definitely have you out of the saddle  - I thought I was going to pop a lung out the first time I tried it.





Old jon said:


> Yup, that is one way to check your lung capacity, the 'eck of a climb, politely. Just had the legs for it the one time I have done it. The next time may have to wait a while . . .


I went there with my cousin last year to watch the Tour de Yorkshire peloton go up it. My pictures of the riders didn't turn out very well, but here are a couple of the crowds building up ...


----------



## Aravis (4 Feb 2017)

My first responsibility today was to collect my wife from her night shift. She was over an hour late - that's fine, her work is more important than my ride. But sitting in the car growing ever colder when I could've been on the road wasn't the best of starts.

This was the most perfect early February day imaginable, and well forecast. A shame that circumstances, the aftermath of the virus many have been talking about, and the pneumonia vaccination I was persuaded to take a few days ago were a bit against me. Here's the final route (anticlockwise):






Early on I passed a pub called _The Penny Farthing_ at Aston Crews, east of Ross-on-Wye. Surely this is going to be middle-aged cyclist friendly? It needs checking out.

Two big climbs today, at English Bicknor and Tintern. Both have stings in the tail, the first of which I knew about, the second not. The big descent from Devauden towards Chepstow, of which I spoke so glowingly of a few months ago, didn't seem so remarkable today. I guess that unexpected pleasures are the sweetest...

I couldn't come home on such a glorious day without attempting a few pictures. This is south of Llandogo, showing a very red river Wye and if you use your imagination the beginnings of life in the trees:






The A466 Wye Valley road was full of cyclists, many of whom thought it was helpful to creep up behind and shout "All Right" from a foot behind my right ear. It would've been easy enough to take the standard route from Tintern, past the Abbey and over Lover's Leap, but I wanted a rest from being buzzed by cyclists and I decided to take the stiffer route up to Devauden. Immediately I was faced with a "Road Closed" notice, the second time in as many rides this has happened on a bit of road important to my route. As before , I decided to ignore it and hope for the best. There seemed to have been some canopy clearing going on, but there was no-one around today and no obtruction to progress, whatever your vehicle. This valley features a succession of small dams and associated reservoirs, the remnants of bygone industry, which have been cleared and restored since I was last there. I was rewarded for my defiance with views such as this:






Onwards to the Severn Bridge, which I used to commute over daily and have therefore crossed thousands of times. It now seems special again, which is nice.






Sadly, when the new bridge was build, they saved half a crown by not supplying a cycle track. I gather that whoever designed the crossing from Denmark to Sweden was similarly unenlightened - perhaps I'm being unfair. I guess we should be thankful for what we do have. Unsurprisingly, the cycletracks/footpaths were very busy today.

As the light started to fade, I took this final shot looking north over the village of Purton with the river Severn behind. In the distance can just be seen the Malverns, 25 miles away:






I ended with 103 rather slow miles, a bit of sunburn and a very dirty bike - again!


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

Those pics of the Wye Valley bring back some memories - did several brownie and guide camps near Llandogo back in the day...


----------



## galaxy (5 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Funny I can only find this one, Myfanwy looks a little different now she's been converted. The important bit is on in this pic though, 4 bike rack
> View attachment 336167


Looking good


----------



## galaxy (5 Feb 2017)

Seems everyone is out enjoying there bikes while im working, or sorting the house ready for moving, sometimes life feels unfair.At least i got out for a good walk with the Dog.


----------



## Old jon (5 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Those pics of the Wye Valley bring back some memories - did several brownie and guide camps near Llandogo back in the day...



Memories stirring here too. Both Bicknors, MitchelDean and many other spots on that map were well known parts of my younger days. Mynydd Bach fooled me for years, it was what an aunt called the hill outside her back garden. Which led me to think Welsh did not have a word for hill . . .


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2017)

Did my birthday ride Saturday, We set of to do 65 miles, one miles for every year, Did a route i have not done for a while and managed to miss a turning, ended up on a busy stretch of the A414, was only for a couple of miles before we found a turn off, weather started a bit murky but it did brighten up on the way back, by the time we got back to the pub the sun was out. great ride with a great bunch of guys and girls.
https://www.strava.com/activities/855041877#kudos


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Feb 2017)

I got my Imperial Century in for February yesterday.

Things didn't start off quite as hoped: I woke up with that telltale little tickle in the thoat that signifies a cold coming on, then looked out to see frost on the cars which, after overnight rain, was not good news. Going outside to look closer there wasn't a frost on the ground though so I took a chance and headed out on normal tyres.

I was heading for Ludlow this time but know that it needs some extra miles added to be sure of the hundred so went north into Shrewsbury and through The Quarry, then out through Uffington and Atcham to give me that extra bit.

I kept off the cyclepaths and mainly to roads that I knew would have been gritted initially which turned out to be a good move as one of the quieter roads _was _icy. I therefore cut out the planned section through Upton Magna and stayed on the main roads as far as Cressage.

After Cressage I had no alternative but to head onto the lanes and straight away found them very icy. The next 10 or 12 miles were taken very gingerly as the wheels were wanting to kick out to the side occasionally and I was losing traction on the climbs. Really wished at this point that I'd changed to studded tyres.

Fortunately the climb over Wenlock Edge at Longville was sheltered from the frost but the descent the other side was still a little dicey. I had a little wildlife encounter on the climb: I'd stopped to take a photo and just slipped the phone back in my pocket when turning round I found a white deer stood in the middle of the road staring at me. After a moment wondering if it was real  I decided to see if I could get a photo but it ran off the moment I reached for the pocket.

After passing the village of Peaton I found the ice was finally starting to melt and I could press on a bit (still carefully). I'd got a little chilled from going so slowly and the legs felt lethargic but that eased on the way to Ludlow. A new issue arose though which was riding directly into the sun on wet roads...... Quite dazzling for a while.

From Ludlow I tried a new route, heading south through Richards Castle (a bit more undulating than I anticipated from the map) and west to Mortimer's Cross where I encountered a collie that took a dislike to me and stood in the middle of the A4110 junction, baying furiously and brought all the traffic to a halt.

I now had the wind behind me and a reasonably flat road (but not well maintained), so was able to make better progress through Wigmore and up to Leintwardine where the terrible state of Herefordshire's roads was finally too much for one of my rear lights which sheared off when I hit a pothole.

The rest of the route was back onto familiar roads to Bishop's Castle (saw a Red Kite), Montgomery, Worthen, Westbury and thanks to the extra mileage south of Ludlow I was able to head home a fairly direct way through Stoney Stretton, Exfords Green and over Lyth Hill.

106.4 miles for the day at 12.4 mph moving average. With stops though it was 10 hours 10 minutes and I felt completely wrecked at the end. Feeling stuffed up with that cold now and attempting to drown it with tea.






Down at Theatre Severn early on.





Looking at the Wrekin as the sun is about to come up.





On the tricky bit en-route to Longville. A classic example of black ice - the road looks wet but is actually frozen.





Looking along Wenlock Edge towards the Stretton Hills. It was moments after taking this I had the encounter with the white deer.





Can I have a house like this please?





Looking back at Ludlow from Ludford as I head south onto new ground.





The Riverside pub at Aymestry.





Wigmore. John Challis (Boycie from Only Fools & Horses) lives somewhere round here.





A pause to have a bite to eat at Kempton.


----------



## Aravis (5 Feb 2017)

Old jon said:


> Memories stirring here too. *Both Bicknors*, MitchelDean and many other spots on that map were well known parts of my younger days. Mynydd Bach fooled me for years, it was what an aunt called the hill outside her back garden. Which led me to think Welsh did not have a word for hill . . .


Did you know that the Bicknors are now separated, the footpath which uses the old railway bridge having been deemed unsafe. I don't know what the long term plan is, but it can't be helping the Youth Hostel


----------



## Donger (5 Feb 2017)

Another good club ride today, totalling 32 miles for me. Five of us set off in the "Chilled Group" ... Lisa, both Matts, "Dufflebag Dave" and me. We left Gloucester in the direction of Upton St Leonards. It was a nice group I was with today. They waited for me to grind my way up Nut Hill and up in to Cranham in the fog. We passed Prinknash Abbey and rode through the lovely village of Painswick, then down into Stroud, where we waited for our nervous descender to catch up. Then off down some country lanes through Stanley Downton, Frocester and Eastington before hitting the A38 at Whitminster for the return leg. That turned into a bit of a sprint, and a couple of the others started to tire and get strung out, so I pulled over to wait for them. 

By the end, four of the five of us had struggled at one point or another (hills, descending or sprinting) but someone always stuck with the last guy and we got through all the traffic lights and roundabouts as a group and all finished together. Lisa could not believe my hands were not cold, as I'd been the only one wearing fingerless gloves. I have always maintained that all those Watts have got to go somewhere, and in my case they are not always translated into forward motion - hence my radiator fingers! I was toasty. A good ride, noteable for being my first dry one of the year.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Old jon (5 Feb 2017)

Aravis said:


> Did you know that the Bicknors are now separated, the footpath which uses the old railway bridge having been deemed unsafe. I don't know what the long term plan is, but it can't be helping the Youth Hostel



Hmm, have I got the right hostel? Yes, I think so. The first time I went to the hostel the only ( short ) way to the pub, I think I was 14 but don't tell anyone, was across a pipeline of some description that spanned the river. I fell off once, but was much more cautious after that.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Feb 2017)

After yesterday's Imperial ton I wasn't sure wether to ride today but last night got a text for Andy "do you fancy a ride tomorrow" well it would be rude not too and Andy is slower than me so it would be nice and relaxed for me. Meeting time and place arranged , late start due to his lads football match . So formed a plan to get 50 km in. Up at a relaxed 0900 Pottered about untill 1200 and out the door for a few miles before meet up .Around the local villages to get to Mountsorrel 5 miles away which I managed to turn into 13 miles . Got to meeting point early so did a couple of hill reps up to Mountsorrel memorial .Did a nice flatish route to Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Cossington and Sileby to Andy house . Quick coffee and 8 miles from home 11 required for the 50 km . Extended route home back to Mountsorrel another loop up around the memorial and home via Rothley ,Cropston and Anstey . 32.5 miles in the February metric half century also in the bag . Bit more chilly today compared to yesterday and missing the sunshine


----------



## Dark46 (5 Feb 2017)

This is a bit late but this is my ride from Wednesday night.
@Frazzle called for me and we rode to the Farmers Club in Gloucester and on the way encountered a Ambulance in the road attending a knocked off cyclist. Appearently the cyclist had been riding with no lights or reflective clothing.

The ride was my first using my new mudgaurds and rear light. As usual @Frazzle was moaning about my Castelli long fingered gloves smelling as usual. It doesnt matter what I soak them with or leave them to soak by the end of the ride they do hum.

The ride took us out to Churchdown,Staverton,Stoke Orchard and out on to the A38 and back through Norton and into Gloucester. We were in a group of about 10 people but as we got to Staverton I noticed my garmin wasnt working and I tried to restart it . But it took a while and because I was concentrating on trying to restart it I got left behind. a few peeps waited for me and I got in the middle while we caught the others up.section for me was the wind on the way back down the A38. I always struggle in headwinds.

I didnt realise back at the club while sipping my pint I was stood under a sign which said "Bullshit Corner" Well @Frazzle tried to take a photo of me under the sign but because Im not the tallest person in the world he couldnt manage it lol

So looking at my Strava the ride was in 3 parts. One part is about 3 miles the second 6 miles and the last section is 20 miles.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2017)

57 miles the journey, Lighthorne the destination, my longest ride since my November heart attack. A ride that included a silly navigation error and two changes of mind. On the way out I got to the top of Queensland avenue needing to go straight on, a little while later, half way round malfunction junction, I realised I'd turned right and was following my usual route to Hatton,  I turned left and rode down the A45 then turned right on the leamington road island and on into Baginton. In Baginton I took the right fork instead of the left to take me through Cubbington and Offchurch then picked up my usual route past Harbury and down the private farm road to Chesterton, turning right into the lane that takes you up over the motorway and across the Gaydon road and headed for Lighthorne, I then remembered the new Cafe on that road that I hadn't used yet and decided to make it my stop, I was originally going to stop at the Charlecote Garden Store by Charlecote House. After my stop I continued through Lighthorne Wellesbourne and past Charlecote house then turned left to cross the A46 and onto Norton Lindsey where I picked up one of my regular routes into Coventry and home. A lovely day for a bike ride, cloudy but not too cold with just a light breeze. I seriously run out of legs about five miles from home and was running on empty as I crossed Coventry heading home.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Feb 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I got my Imperial Century in for February yesterday.
> 
> Things didn't start off quite as hoped: I woke up with that telltale little tickle in the thoat that signifies a cold coming on, then looked out to see frost on the cars which, after overnight rain, was not good news. Going outside to look closer there wasn't a frost on the ground though so I took a chance and headed out on normal tyres.
> 
> ...



Excellent effort to do 100 miles+ in February, particularly on your own.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Feb 2017)

Planned route cut short this morning when I realised I was without any tools, spare tube etc having left them on the commuter. Still, a little over 17 miles will do as back to the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Feb 2017)

Late report for yesterday.

Bit late getting up and about so went for a late solo run.Ended up doing a shortened version of the club run so a nice 50k on a nice day.

Steady going out but gave it some berries on some sections coming back for a 29.7kph average;

https://www.strava.com/activities/854858246


----------



## gavgav (5 Feb 2017)

Got my February half century challenge ride in the bag today, with one of the hilliest rides I've done for many months, including some territory that I've only ridden once before.

Woke up at 8am, to find a thick frost and fog outside, so went back to bed and decided on a later start at 11:30.

Very cold out there today, but some lovely winter sunshine as I set off down to Meole Brace and the first hazard of the ride, having to plough through mud that was a couple of inches deep in the underpass, due to the river having been out of its banks this week. Just about avoided coming off the bike and went through Meole Village, before taking the busier road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft.

I turned off and headed up to Plealey, being met by loads of groups of riders who were racing in an event of some sort. At Plealey i began the first big climb of the day, up to Oaks, where at the top I paused to enjoy the fabulous views over the Shropshire hills.

I then turned onto the roads I'd not travelled on for a couple of years, with a steep climb up the first of what would be many gradient arrow standard hills today, but a nice descent into Habberley. I had to pause on the descent for a DPD van that appeared lost, and was doing a 3 point turn in the road. I caught him up in Habberley, where he'd found his delivery destination and he then caught me up on the road towards Shoot, but waited patiently and gave me lots of room when he passed 

There are some lovely views of forestry commission land along here, including the mountain bikers paradise of Eastridge Woods and also Huglith, where I paused for some lunch.

There was more serious climbing next, up Cothercott Hill, firstly on the narrow hairpin bends and then out onto the main road. I reached the top of the hill and enjoyed the long fast descent, which is where I hit my top speed on a bike last time (44.3 mph) but it was a warm summers day then and in the cold winter air I could only manage (37.8 mph) still good fun though .

I turned off and started more climbing up to Wilderley, on lovely smooth resurfaced tarmac, enjoying amazing views of mist and fog below me in the valley, then turned up Pease Lane for the real hard climbing towards The Longmynd. Two more gradient arrows up here, passing through Picklescott and I was pretty glad to reach the crossroads, where I turned towards Woolstaston, cruising down the long descent on more smooth newly resurfaced roads.

I turned off, just before Leebotwood and yet more climbing up to Walkmills and Smethcote, before the long descent towards Dorrington and the end of the main climbing for the day.

I turned off, just before Dorrington and braved a short section of the A49, to enable me to head into Stapleton and see dad for half an hour.

The legs had seized up a bit and it was a hard and cold journey home from there, through Condover and along Lyons Lane, which has been turned into a right messy mud bath, by all the traffic that has been using it as a shortcut to avoid the lengthy delays through the roadworks on the A49

From Betton abbots I followed the road to the A458 junction and then bumped my way along the road home, where the speed limit has been reduced to 30 mph, from 50 mph and mountainous speed humps been put in place, which should hopefully make it a more pleasant road for cycling on.

33.9 miles with 2300ft of climbing.


----------



## PaulB (5 Feb 2017)

As flat as I could find round here today.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1559225535

39 miles with 1700 foot of climb if I remember correctly.


----------



## Osprey (5 Feb 2017)

Hard frost this morning. Light wind but overcast and gloomy. Set off alongside the estuary salt marsh lanes before warming up on the 14% climb through Llanridian. More mud strewn icy lanes to Llanmadoc before another warming 15% climb out of the village. A gentle run through more muddy lanes before emerging at Rhossili with its magnificent vies of the bay. A quick banana stop before retracing my steps then picking up the South Gower road and looping home. 37 miles and the first half metric century in the bag for February.


----------



## colly (5 Feb 2017)

Mid afternoon and I finally got some work I had on finished. Two options flop down on the sofa and open a bottle of red and drift easily into a relaxed evening. Or get my stuff on and nip out for a ride before starting in on the first option. 

So I set off just after 3pm. Not cold but decidedly cool I thought I would make it an hour or so just to blow the cobwebs off. 
Moortown, Shadwell Slaid Hill, Alwoodley, around the north of Eccup Reservoir, back onto Harrogate Road and I followed that all the way down into Chapletown Road and then back up to Oakwood through Harehills. 
17.7 miles of red wine preparation.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12854419


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Feb 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/856245798

We rode down to Beaulieu and out into the New Forest for 71 miles on a training ride for the saints foundation big bike ride on the 20th and 21st May. I'm one of the British Cycling 'Ride captains' on this effort. We had a lot of riders, most of whom seemed to have copped for a mechanical issue of one sort or another during the ride. Oh well, such is life. A nice day for it again though


----------



## Surlydave (5 Feb 2017)

A great late winter's day for our ride around the west of Suffolk. About a dozen of us set 
out and headed to one of our favourite coffee stops at Corncraft, Monks Eleigh. From there
it was a short ride onto lunch at the pub in Groton. Dry all day and no major mechanical
issues.



https://www.strava.com/athletes/8035690


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2017)

7.1 miles this day, and I actually saw a couple of other cyclists, otherwise it was all dog walkers. Still pretty cool here, but warming a bit. 
Beautiful sunny weather, but more wind than was forecast.
42F,6C
Wind NW6 (Jah, sure. Weather Service, you don't need to tell lies to get people to like you.)
52% relative humidity
Barometer 30.07
Sunny, with a few clouds.


----------



## galaxy (5 Feb 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I got my Imperial Century in for February yesterday.
> 
> Things didn't start off quite as hoped: I woke up with that telltale little tickle in the thoat that signifies a cold coming on, then looked out to see frost on the cars which, after overnight rain, was not good news. Going outside to look closer there wasn't a frost on the ground though so I took a chance and headed out on normal tyres.
> 
> ...


That will be my new stomping ground mid March when we move to Middleton on the hill.


----------



## robjh (5 Feb 2017)

After a very enjoyable CycleChat group ride from Reading yesterday (Saturday), I rode home to the Cambridge area today. The weather couldn't match yesterday's winter sunshine, and despite a promising start around Reading, the northern side of the Chilterns was swathed in a mist that didn't lift all day. If I'm positive I'll say this lent a certain atmosphere to the ride, but it did nothing for the views.
I started heading north-west out of Reading along picturesque lanes climbing through the woods. There were plenty of cyclists out enjoying the fine start to the day, and I tagged along with some Reading CTCers for a few miles to Stoke Row. I then swung round to the north-east through Christmas Common, and did a short way on the A40 (big wide road, few cars at this time of a Sunday morning, fun to cycle) past the Stokenchurch telecom tower, with its head shrouded in the clouds. I came down the north slope of the Chilterns into Princes Risborough, then had my first café stop in Wendover, at mile 35.
I then followed the B roads that run along below the Chiltern escarpment, following the line of the ancient tracks collectively (and loosely) known as the Icknield Way. It's a scenic route - I know as I've done it before - but today the mist covered almost everything. At Dunstable I had to find another route if I wanted to avoid the confusing sprawl of Luton and the nasty dual carriageway beyond, so I headed north for a bit. I found a segment of NCN6 which led behind houses and across a park into Houghton Regis, where I headed through Streatley and up to the B655 over another piece of high ground and down to Hitchin. By Baldock I was on familiar ground, and had café break 2 (mile 71) before the final push.
The nicest route (and again to avoid dual carriageway) climbs back onto the chalk ridge, here lower than the Chilterns but with hills nonetheless, and I rode through Sandon, Buckland and Barkway in the thickening fog. At Heydon two large roe deer crossed the road in front of me, and stopped momentarily and stared. I got home at 5.30 in the last of the daylight.
It was 92 miles in all, in 6h51 riding time. I was only averaging about 10mph in the Chilterns, but picked up to around 15 after that.

_The Thames at Reading; Stokenchurch tower; Chiltern scenery near Radnage; a misty Ivinghoe Beacon_


----------



## Jenkins (6 Feb 2017)

A miserable, cold, wet & misty morning in this part of Suffolk with the sun not coming out until midday - only to disappear again 1/2 an hour later as I set out. Today's ride was a target of 52 miles to complete a mile a year pre-birthday ride, but decided on a compact route as I've had a cold since Friday morning (on a long weekend off work as well!) and wanted a bail out option just in case. 

In the end I felt a lot better than expected and completed the full route, plus a couple of extra miles, heading out through Levington & Nacton into Ipswich, followed by a meandering route back to include a loop of Felixstowe.

https://www.strava.com/activities/856287996


----------



## Mrs M (6 Feb 2017)

Last day of my long weekend so went for a wee spin.
Not a bad day, bright but slightly nippy. There's a lot of construction work going on near us just now due to the Aberdeen bypass and new buildings, lots of lorry dodging and messy roads . So:-
Set off for Duthie Park in the city  
Came to a wee junction, hanger right onto a shared cycle path that took me along the side of a very busy road into town. Path was nice and smooth, hardly peddling, felt like I was on an e bike  big puddle was fun!
Big downhill stretch, over the river Dee (cycle path) and into the park. It's a lovely space and has been refurbished in recent years. Summer is best to see it but still looked good for a February day. 
Took a few pics, not very good though  blame my new phone 
Pics of the obelisk which is 70 feet high, the swan fountain, Victorian bandstand and the Hygeia statue which commemorates Elizabeth Duthie who gifted the park to the city. 
Enjoyed my toddle round but wind was getting up a bit, even though about going into the winter gardens where they keep all the tropical plants (it's lovely and warm) not sure if they'd let the bike in though.
Heading home I tried a wee path alongside the river that cut out some of the climb 
Away for over 3 hours, got the endorphins going before back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Jon George (6 Feb 2017)

I was bit late getting the day started (I stayed up to watch The Superbowl - what a comeback!) and decided on a short whim-and-a-fancy amble to get the blood working after lunch. Found myself out at Waldringfield on Patsy #2 The CX - enjoying the brief sun and the drying lanes. Big skies in Suffolk, today.

This out at Bucklesham.


----------



## iandg (6 Feb 2017)

Working Saturday, my weekend started yesterday and I bagged a February metric half century. Met up with Del and Ross and headed over Achmor. Stopped at the summit for Del to remove clothing and I answered a call of nature. Ken was pottering up the other way and we stopped to chat for a few minutes before heading off through Leurbost and out to Ranish. Ross blasted us out the back on the Ranish climb then a tailwind home and a few loops around town to take me over the 50km mark

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/855867462/embed/f09591f048f3c9ee106bbc658f6a1b3fd11910a6






Achmor meeting

Today I took the Cross-Check on the local trails. Bit windy and I nearly got blown off a couple of times when hit by unexpected gusts.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/857087432/embed/54167f2addc6f529cd587d473fac7e74d79bbb22


Some snaps from today's gravel grind.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

@Mrs M - that's a pretty bike


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Feb 2017)

My ride today was to check out a previously flooded cycle path.

Knowing it would be muddy, I took my bike with studded tyres because they also have a bit of tread.

Looked like some black ice in the back lanes which form part of the early section of the route.

I will never know if the studs kept me upright, but they did give me the confidence to carry on with the ride.

The path I wanted to look at is part of the former C2C route on the south side of the River Wear in Sunderland between South Hylton and Offerton.

The flood has been there for months, and nothing has been done despite a few requests to various likely bodies.

Last I heard, the job was mired in a responsibility dispute between Sustrans, the local authority, and Northumbrian Water, who it is suspected did some work nearby which caused the problem.

As the pic shows, there's still a lot of standing water, but it's now shallow enough to be passable even for a cautious cyclist such as myself.






Having passed the worst part of the track, I could now continue on my muddy - and icy - way to Penshaw, then the bridge at Fatfield to cross to the north side of the Wear.

Turning back towards Sunderland at St Robert's Newminster school put me onto the current C2C route.

Several ways to go through Washington, given the conditions I opted for a road-biased route which also took me past a Sainsbury's Local at Teal Farm Estate, which is handy to pick up some comestibles.

Trunk bag fully loaded, it was time for a cuppa at the cafe in the Washington Wildfowl Trust.

I've used it often, not considered cheap for up here - the plate below was £6.10 - but they are reasonably welcoming to cyclists.

The bike park is out of sight from the cafe, although it's an unlikely location for ne'er do wells and there's usually staff trudging about.






Anyone local to the area may just recognise Penshaw Monument behind the trees on the skyline.

Suitably refreshed, I trundled on along the C2C towards Sunderland, more tracks with more surface mud, puddles and ice.

I took to the road again for the last two or three miles, which took me past Sunderland's under construction new bridge.

Not quite sure why they need such a tall crane, the bridge deck is the blue bit.







Incoming darkness means it's time to deploy my lights for the last three or four miles home.

The ride is about 15 miles with only a couple of climbs, neither of which are very steep or long.

I rather like it, varied going and plenty of interest/stopping for a smoke opportunities along the way.

And knowing that path is passable again reopens some of my longer routes for future.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2017)

Took the Whyte for a 1 mile and back to the cafe at Savages for cabbages farm shop. Well, it is a ride ain't it? n'arf cold n'all.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Feb 2017)

Ride to work, 2 degrees, cold but no ice so happy days. Ride home from work, 8 degrees, pouring with rain. Wet again. Still, over the 17 mile target achieved for the day.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Feb 2017)

Got out for a nice easy 100km flat Cheshire ride today before the very cold icy weather sets in later in the week. A slight bit of ice in the road gutters, but nothing too concerning. Rode one of my regular routes past Catch Penny Pool ending at Redesmere with the many human duck feeders.


----------



## iandg (6 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> @Mrs M - that's a pretty bike



I've thought that too from previous posts


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2017)

@Littgull and I had planned a 100+ km ride for today, my February qualifying ride for the 2017 'metric century a month challenge'.

Littgull cycled over from Littleborough and then we caught the 09:04 train from Todmorden with our bikes, changed at Leeds, and eventually set off from Garforth station at about 10:45. At that time there was an extremely cold, murky mist hanging over the flatlands. (We were wearing heavy duty winter kit and still felt chilled. We met a younger mountain biker wearing shorts on our train back in the evening and he told us that he was out on his bike before 06:00 today when it was so cold that ice crystals had stuck the hairs to his legs!  Madness! ) 

The Lines way out of Garforth has a reasonable to good surface for about 50% of its length. The rest of it is unprotected soil which can become muddy in wet conditions and those sections _WERE_ muddy today, and as expected - so were the two offroad sections of the Trans Pennine Trail that we tackled later in the ride. We did manage to avoid ice though. (Actually, Littgull reckons that he rode over one very small patch, but I had feared that it could have been a real problem on the ride because there had been temperatures a couple of degrees below freezing last night.)

We didn't bother stopping to take any photos today but there were some very atmospheric scenes to the side of the road with the mist swirling over the RSPB nature reserve at Fairburn Ings.

Even though there was not a huge amount of climbing on the route, the first half was more undulating than I remembered from the other time that I rode it. The thing is, that time it was on my normal road bike which has plenty of gears for the little climbs. Those climbs are much harder in the 52/19 gear on my singlespeed bike. I got up everything ok, but I certainly noticed the steeper rises.

It took nearly 2 hours, but eventually the sun burned away the last of the mist and temperatures climbed to to a positively balmy 3 or 4 degrees ... (or should that be _'barmy'_! )

We had ridden out to Fairburn and then undertook a big anticlockwise loop, roughly S, E, N, then W. There was a moderate wind coming from the SE so it was hindering and chilling us for the first half of the loop, and then started to help us later in the day. That was nice, especially because the wind was intensifying through the day and would have been unpleasant to ride back into.

We stopped at a shop in Askern to avail ourselves of their £2 for pasty + cookie + canned drink offer. After knocking those back, I used my spider sense to track down some public toilets - I worked out where I would build them if I had designed the town centre, and there they were, behind a building!

We worked our way round to the TPT sections, which allowed us to avoid some busy roads. They _WERE_ muddy, but not quite as bad as I'd feared. Certainly rideable, but our bikes ended up filthy by the time we finished the second section. NOTE TO TRAIL DESIGNERS: Please don't put stupid barriers on trail paths intended for cycles!!! We encountered 2 that we could not wheel our bikes through. We struggled to upend them and squeeze them through at the first barrier. We gave up at the second barrier and lifted the heavy bikes over a barbed wire fence instead. ANNOYING AND UNNECESSARY!

We started to speed up in the later parts of the ride but a leisurely early pace meant that we did not get back to Fairburn Ings before the visitor centre cafe had closed. It is still on winter hours and shuts at 4 pm. I think I read that it is open to 7 pm later in the year? If you like bird-watching, that place certainly looks worth a visit. Anyway - no cafe stop today!

We returned to the Lines Way and climbed back up it to Garforth. It is based on a disused railway line so the gradient is gentle, sloping down from Garforth to the other end at Allerton Bywater. Apart from the mud today, we really liked it.

We didn't have long to wait at Garforth for our train back to Leeds. We had long enough there to buy refreshments at the station, mine costing me nearly as much as my return rail ticket had!

The train from Leeds to Todmorden was crammed with commuters and we only just managed to squeeze on with our bikes, and that was by taking them to the far end of the train, where fewer travellers had bothered to go. It was still tight, and it was only due to the unselfish and courteous behaviour of a man and a woman by the doors that we managed to board. They didn't complain about us bringing our bikes on and requiring them to edge out of our way. The woman even held my coffee, sandwich and crisps for me while I got my bike into position.

It had started to rain about the time that we arrived at Leeds. I didn't have far to ride home from Todmorden station, but Littgull had about 10 km to do on the A6033 to Littleborough, so he was unlucky to have just missed out on a totally rain-free day.

Not a bad day out on the bikes! 103 km (64 miles) for me, and it must have been about 122 km (76 miles) for Littgull.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2017)

A late night yesterday watching the Superbowl and by the time I got motivated to go out, it was looking dry & bright so I decided to use my best bike for the first time this year. Initially I was only going to go to the other side of the River Orwell for a loop through Holbrook & around Alton Water and back again. However I was enjoying using a light bike instead of the heavy Kona or Whyte of recent weeks so at the Brantham Bull instead of turning right for home, I turned left and headed for East Bergholt and Holton St Mary before turning towards Ipswich.

Back in Ipswich there was a loop around the Chantry & Belstead areas before heading back outwards to Claydon via Bramford and then skirting the outskirts of Ipswich again to get to Westerfield. Then I started to think that having done a mile per year pre-birthday ride yesterday, the metric version of 104km (2km per year) could be managed with a small diversion in Rushmere - yes I am that sad that I know the mileage home from that far out! All completed and, most unusually this early in the month I have now done an imperial 50 and a metric 100.

Only one problem - who thought it was a good idea to put temporary traffic lights half way up Freston Hill?

https://www.strava.com/activities/857437486


----------



## galaxy (7 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today was to check out a previously flooded cycle path.
> 
> Knowing it would be muddy, I took my bike with studded tyres because they also have a bit of tread.
> 
> ...


I was born in Hastings Hill, moved to Shiney Row, before moving south in 1987. Know that area really well, some fantastic cycling.


----------



## Old jon (7 Feb 2017)

Chilly again, but dry enough. Should have taken the fixed out but it is still on the original tall gearing, not really a prospect for the road yet. Oddly, had a call part way round the ride to tell me the sprockets and chain had arrived. Pick them up this afternoon, maybe fit them tomorrow.

My normal start to most rides is blocked for the next few months, some thought as to new escape routes is due, today the easy option was to ride through Hunslet, past the parish church and on to Hunslet Road, Low Road and all the other names it has to the climb to John o’ Gaunts. A rather familiar list of villages then follow. Woodlesford and Swillington, either side of the river and canal. Garforth’s big roundabout, for once with no traffic on it, it did feel fast, then the cliff and along the A63. The Boot and Shoe pub, ex really but the building is still there, used to have its very own roundabout on the A1. A new roundabout a bit north will now be called the B and S roundabout. There is a choice there, Micklefield or Sherburn in Elmet? Sherburn had the vote today, a slightly longer ride which totalled 32.4 miles. Riding into Sherburn on the B 1222 I saw vast heaps of gravel in the last layby before the village. I guess we are in for some more road resurfacing in the near future. Turning left onto Sir John’s Lane I noticed a new looking sign on the wall at the corner, ‘Cowbell Corner’ it was proudly labelled. Here be the video.



All the way to Lotherton Gates and turn right. Aberford, Barwick, oh OK, in Elmet, Scholes and the lanes to Boot Hill, which provided all the grin factor I really need, the rest of the ride could be looked on as preparation maybe. Pedal a bit more, pass the other ( Leeds ) parish church and whizz round a bit of Hunslet. Oh, the cycle lane on Black Bull Street. It is really a ski slalom course, isn’t it? With added one ton cars to make it interesting. I cannot see a way onto it without crossing two lanes of potential traffic and quite a bit of weaving about. Rode straight down the street I did. Happily.

The map. You didn't think I would forget?


----------



## Spinney (7 Feb 2017)

Sunshine was forecast and lo, the forecast was correct! So off for a half century (only a metric half) to increase my points for the half century a month challenge, and to get some hills in.
So I've worked out a metric half that gets me 2000 ft of ascent - most of which is achieved by cycling up the edge of the Cotswolds twice. Lovely weather, and although my legs weren't feeling that brilliant, when I uploaded the ride onto Strava when I got home, I discovered that I'd managed quite a few PRs on some of the hilly bits, and quite a few 2's as well (and yes, I've done those segments more than twice!).
So, pleased. And somehow it is even nicer that now I am back at my desk and (supposedly) working, the clouds have appeared!

'Relive' of the ride


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Feb 2017)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to Suckley to join in on the CTC ride. It was good to meet up with some old faces. Ben and Sheila F were our leaders. Ben's routes are usually very well chosen and today was no exception. There were 10 of us including 80 year old Peter. These days Peter has some assistance from an electric motor. Ben lead us by Linley Green but didn't take the Stanford Bishop lane. He knew something - the valley road was blocked by water pipe work. Instead we ended up on the drop from Acton Green which was covered by fresh hedge clippings. Poor David got a thorn so took a shortcut to Bishops Frome to repair it while the rest of us rounded by Paunton Court. Then we went by Much Cowarne for Stretton Grandison where Mrs 26's rear tyre went down. Sorted it was by Swinmore and Munsley for the refreshments at The Nest.

Lots of chat later Mrs 26 rode off for the train from Ledbury while we headed off to loop by Plaistow for Coddington Cross. Folks were peeling off to head for their homes. By Mathon we were five and at Greenhill three. At the bottom of Winthill I was on my own having thanked Ben and Sheila for a lovely outing. It just remained for me to climb that steep Winthill and ride along the Leigh Brook for home. Super outing today thanks Ben and Sheila. 56 smiles


----------



## Jon George (7 Feb 2017)

Jenkins said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/857437486



Thanks for putting your rides up as Strava links - you've given me some alternative routes to try.


----------



## L Q (7 Feb 2017)

Left work at 5 and I had my bike in my car so quick change and thought I would get a nice 30 miler in, 8 miles in the heavens opened, couldn't see a thing and felt quite unsafe with passing cars so took a short cut back and only got 13 miles in.

Gutted.


----------



## Jon George (8 Feb 2017)

L Q said:


> Left work at 5 and I had my bike in my car so quick change and thought I would get a nice 30 miler in, 8 miles in the heavens opened, couldn't see a thing and felt quite unsafe with passing cars so took a short cut back and only got 13 miles in.
> 
> Gutted.


A like for the idea - not the need to abandon.


----------



## Osprey (8 Feb 2017)

Nice weather falling on my day off - lets get a ride in. keen to get Februarys metric century challenge ride in, I quickly plotted a route on largely unfamiliar roads.
I waited until 9am for the frost to go and commuter traffic lighten and set off down the North Gower road off the peninsula. The traffic was still busy for the first 10 miles which didn't help and relax me into the ride. An enjoyable quiet section climbing up the NCN 47 Swiss Valley to Crosshands which was deserted. Next up was the unfamiliar route from Crosshand, through Ammanford, Garnant and Gwaun Cae Gurwen which proved busy with lorrys thundering back and fore to the various quarries. The road was broken up making avoiding potholes and traffic tiring. Back on familiar roads through Pontardawe, Llansamlet and Gorseinon was a little easier. Back on the North Gower road, the garmin revealed my 100km route was short by some 12km so some extra diversions through the next village then back circling my village made up the shortfall. All in all I can't say I really enjoyed it, but at least I got my February metric century bagged and also my Strava Feb Gran Fondo.


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Feb 2017)

A bit cold and cloudy, so I was out for another 100km ride around flat Chehsire, more ducks at Pickmere, but no fun fair anymore.............





Pickmere, no fun fair...............


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Nothing major here, just four miles racked up this morning while doing some volunteering for Cats Protection.


----------



## Old jon (8 Feb 2017)

^^^
they all count


----------



## Old jon (9 Feb 2017)

The hills got steeper! You guessed it, I took the fixed out on the road. Fitted a larger sprocket yesterday, and a more reassuring front brake. The original canti-thingy, well. I do not understand. I had a similar setup on a bike in the middle sixties, Mafac maybe ( ? ) and they were brilliant in all respects. Anyway, a straight forward Shimano caliper has been fitted, and it just works. I suspect it was an accumulation of little details that spongified the original, and I just ran out of patience. Have a look, and ponder a little. New Shimano caliper complete, £30. New camera mount, four bits of die cast ally a tatty plastic sleeve and three little bolts, £42. Oh well, I wanted it so I should shut up.






Very much a repeat of my previous ride, but riding around the north of Garforth and missing out the Peckfield Bar through Sherburn loop for a 26.6 mile round trip in what I still call flatland riding. The garmin reports 307 metres of climbing with an incredible 25.5 maximum speed, the gearing may still be a little high if I can spin that fast.



After Lotherton Gates I saw quite a number of riders out, surprising considering how perishing cold it still is. Aberford and Barwick, Scholes and the ( my legs were tired ) lanes to the A 58, all without incident apart from a few crows disputing ownership of something you do not want to hear about, and that quick descent of Boot Hill, 25.5 mph. Still unbelievable. But, a thoroughly enjoyable rather strenuous ride for me. Roll on the next one!
Map, and the bike hiding most of my scruffy front door.







Hope all that worked.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Feb 2017)

After a few days of commuting it was nice to get out on a 'me' ride. Bit of a change in weather from last weeks wet & windy, today dawned cold with light winds, so an opportunity to take the dry weather bike out. As ever my route was unplanned, and I ended up heading out (in snow flurries I might add!)through Staines, Wraysbury and Datchet until I reached Eton. Here I came across a barrier in the road, with a sign on it warning of barriers in the road......
Stopped at one of my usual spots on the bridge between Eton & Windsor, looks like new landing pontoons being put together ready for Summer




Pretty much straight home from here via Old Windsor & Runneymede. Thankfully the early flurries of snow came to nothing, but the temperature didn't get above zero for the duration. Home on just over 18 miles. Quick change of bike then into town for a utility ride, so 21 miles for me today.


----------



## Jon George (9 Feb 2017)

After an hour-and-an-half standing in front of the PC updating an outline, I had to get out for some fresh air and some lunch. I took Pasty #3 The Hybrid, as she has mudguards, and headed out of Ipswich towards Playford. Within minutes of leaving the house, I had stopped at a co-op for a sandwich (the height of luxury). Fed, I meandered over to Playford, on towards Culpho and into Tuddenham St Mary. It was here that the welcoming light of The Old Stores (a tea shop) drew me in. As I live within fifteen minutes of the place,, I've never stopped before, but I'm glad I did today. It's fabulous! And warm! Coffee and a slice of Bakewell tart for a fiver - I will be back.
Ten and a bit miles. Oh, it was damn colder than I thought it would be. 

The church at Culpho.






The refreshments at The Old Stores.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Feb 2017)

I rode over the hill to meet Pete M in Colwall. It was time for some riding in the quiet of Herefordshire. The plan was to zig zag our way to The Hop Pocket at Bishop's Frome. Grey and cold it was but with sensible layers it wasn't too bad. We went by Coddington to double back to Bosbury and on to Catley Southfield. Pete's fingers were complaining but that wasn't going to stop us. Around by Canon Frome took us to Upper Egleton and Much Cowarne. Not far now and we were sitting down to refreshments. An old work colleague (Debbie) was there so we did a catch up.

We left by the tiny lanes below Halmond's Frome and got muddled up amongst some road works. We were allowed through and climbed to Acton Green. For a change we took the right turn for Greenhill before crossing the main road for Mathon and a return to Colwall. Pete headed home while I climbed back over the hill. Certainly it had been a good ride in the part of the world that doesn't get enough riding done. 43 smiles


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Feb 2017)

Should I wrap up warm for tomorrow's ride or just stay in with the heating on. 

Friday Feb 10th is forecast to be very cold here in the NW..........


----------



## Jon George (10 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> I almost T-Boned a car when it turned left out of a queue of traffic. I was concentrating on the hubcap sitting in the middle of my road and never noticed she had full lock on her steering even though her vehicle was sitting still


Wow! Did she then proceed to drive on the wrong side of the road?  Glad you're okay.


----------



## gavgav (10 Feb 2017)

A short spin after work. Very cold, but wrapped up in layers and quite enjoyed the still chilly air and the fact that it wasn't fully dark when I set off at 5:15pm. The nights are drawing out and can't wait until it's fully light for evening rides again.

11.3 miles around my usual route to Heathgates, The Quarry, Copthorne, Radbrook, Meole Brace and home.

Nothing to note other than some courteous drivers, which isn't normal for a Friday evening!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2017)

2 very brief pedals out on the Brompton today. One to ride home after dropping off SWMBO car for MOT, another to collect. Pleased to say the 17 year old VW Polo passed with only a few minor advisories
2.7 miles for me today, and can't say I missed going out for any longer with the horrible weather.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Feb 2017)

gavgav said:


> A short spin after work. Very cold, but wrapped up in layers and quite enjoyed the still chilly air and the fact that it wasn't fully dark when I set off at 5:15pm. The nights are drawing out and can't wait until it's fully light for evening rides again.
> 
> 11.3 miles around my usual route to Heathgates, The Quarry, Copthorne, Radbrook, Meole Brace and home.
> 
> *Nothing to note other than some courteous drivers, which isn't normal for a Friday evening*!


I think the discourteous ones were out when I was trying to get home. A Porsche that came too close, immediately followed by a fat BMW that passed even closer  with the driver making some kind of gesture at me after he'd passed..... Charming. 

Plenty of nice polite ones that did make up for it though and I got snowed on which was a novelty.


----------



## gavgav (10 Feb 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I think the discourteous ones were out when I was trying to get home. A Porsche that came too close, immediately followed by a fat BMW that passed even closer  with the driver making some kind of gesture at me after he'd passed..... Charming.
> 
> Plenty of nice polite ones that did make up for it though and I got snowed on which was a novelty.


BMW, says it all!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Feb 2017)

gavgav said:


> BMW, says it all!


Indeed. Another one that had to "*B*ully *M*y *W*ay through"


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Feb 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> A double ascent of Mt Dandenong for me, as part of my ongoing preparation for a June cycling tour in Italy and France. It was a good solid workout, with 81km and about 1450m climbing, with some of the climbing up moderately steep grades.
> If you don't know where that is, it's not surprising: it's east of Melbourne, Australia, and about 15km south east of where I live.


Same again, in my weekly quest to toughen up the legs for the Mortirolo and other mountain passes, so it doesn't destroy me in June / July.




This one, however, was about 1500m climbing, because about 2km from home (downhill all the way), I realised I'd forgotten my helmet, so had to ride uphill to home to get it (as you tend to do, living in a country where nobody's given the choice).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2017)

32 miles this morning in the cold and sleet, unsurprisingly I only saw one other nutter out in it. Need to sort a squeak on the commuter then it is going to be lazy day indoors

https://www.strava.com/activities/862292135


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2017)

Utility duties for me this morning, and since the local Sainsburys is resurfacing the carpark I took the Brompton as there are no stands to lock bike to ATM. Ended up going to Egham too, so added a few extra miles ambling about one handed with my free Waitrose coffee
9.5 rather chilly miles, and enough to avoid having to go out on a 'proper' ride in the still horrible weather.


----------



## tallliman (11 Feb 2017)

Another weekend in North London for me and better forecast than in the East Midlands. 100km route planned to take me to a cafe via some bits to see.

Started well heading up a new road to me, Moat Road up into Epping Forest (with Genesis playing in my head). Pretty steep on the whole which surprised me just how far I climbed!

Headed into Epping by which time the snow was getting heavier and the Easterly wind was pretty chilling. Made it to North Weald when I was passed by an old routemaster bus so I followed it to the former tube station in the village where I was informed a train would shortly be leaving. Stayed to watch and then decided it is just too cold to do the full 100km so headed back home for a nice round 50 instead.

As I type this, it's taken nearly an hour to warm up properly again!


----------



## LarryDuff (11 Feb 2017)

Only got 10 miles this morning when I got my 3rd puncture in 3 rides. Couldn't be bothered to change it on the road so I phoned the wife to come and get me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2017)

A like for the ride, not the puncture.


----------



## Dark46 (11 Feb 2017)

This a write up for last Wednesays ride as I`ve been having laptop issues. Well I`m thinking that I`m almost there.
@Frazzle came round and for a change I was ready to go when he got here. 

For a change heading out of the estate we took the A38 out on to Secunda Way to avoid Britsol Road and the city taffic, saying that the traffic on Secunda way wasnt exactly quiet lol. 

We got to the start point quitea lot earlier than last week and nothing had been set up. After signing in and findung out that our group was going to be consisting of 5 we where ready to roll. One of group was the owner of the club shop who set up the club at the start. That slightly worried me as I`ve never rode with him before.

The ride again went up the A38 out of Gloucester as last week but we stayed on the A38 until the Apperley turning.
I was told to get into the middle and shout if the pace ever got too much. The group in front was supposed to be quicker but we had to try hard not to pass them. We all could see Dave Ball leading was resisting to go past. I know if I was in front I would have passed as I am like that lol. But as well were supposed to be the chilled group it was best for us to stay behind. I think that it got a little too much with the group in front as after turning off the A38 towards Apperley the group in front turned off again to go through the village.

So from here its up Tirley hill and through to Staunton before making the straight ride to Gloucester. But for my this is where my gear trouble started as I went down on the crank for the hill everything was fine. But once up this hill and going back trhough the gears nothing was happening at the front. So from then on it was on the 50 tooth all the way home , even going up Hartbury hill.

In case you were wondering @Frazzle was mostley at the back making sure noone got left behind.

During the ride I was getting great advice from Dave Bull and Gru about climbing. 

Yet again my garmin had froze during the ride and have had to add another section on Strava to put the millage right. I have now factory reset the Garmin hoping that it will not freeze 3 rides in a row.

When I got to Over roundabout I was sufffering with a bit of cramp in both legs and had to stop. I told Rhodri to can on as we were so close to the end of the ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/860875161
https://www.relive.cc/view/860875161


I knew the grind up Hartpury hill was going to be a struggle but I got up , but my legs certainly felt as though they had been up a different hill lol.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> Another weekend in North London for me and better forecast than in the East Midlands. 100km route planned to take me to a cafe via some bits to see.
> 
> Started well heading up a new road to me, Moat Road up into Epping Forest (with Genesis playing in my head). Pretty steep on the whole which surprised me just how far I climbed!
> 
> ...


Yes throughly miserable here . Got up this morning snowing and sleet just meh. Pottered about all morning looking out the window preying for a break in the weather . After lunch decide it wasn't getting any better . So out with the bike pass the neighbour as I'm walking out he says I'm bonkers and agree I'm completely bonkers .Decided on my hour climbing route of Pollybotts and Thornton . Out into drizzle and cold the first descent into Newtown froze my face but soon warmed up some climbing around Ulverscoft and onto Thornton turned towards home and into headwind that's cold oh the joy .Back home 14.1 miles in the bag and still enjoyed it I must be bonkers only saw 1 other nutter on a bike . Need another 15 miles tomorrow for a 100 mile week hope the forecast isn't right it looks terrible ?


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Feb 2017)

I'd kind of decided to go to Thetford with my MTB today but snow, procrastination, cold, apathy, yoga/circuits tired legs and a week of coughing up crap meant that by 1.30pm I'd done precisely nothing!
So for the second weekend my Trek 1.5 had a run out. I went down to Knapwell and then along to Elsworth. It was cold, gloomy and grim. The only plus point was that there was an absence of wind. 2 bikes came in the opposite direction out of the gloom, lights a twinkling.
From Cambourn I headed to Bourn. Sad looking bedraggled sheep stood forlornly in yellow grassed meadows. Down the hill past the Lalbagh curry house and into the village at just over 30mph. Luckily the person driving out of their drive saw my light!
Kestrels, buzzards and a great spotted woodpecker were the birds of the day.

Just over 18 sunny, warm Mediterranean miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/862624919


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Feb 2017)

It was snowing today. So I got the bike out and went for a 55 mile ride

I stopped off for a "born to die" from Brewdog
A nice day, except for an incredibly close passing moron near Romsey. They actually made contact with my arm. It was just a pity there was no traffic or lights to allow me to have a word with them about it.

https://www.relive.cc/view/862653211


----------



## bruce1530 (11 Feb 2017)

From home, followed the NCN73 to Kilwinning (more on that on another post!) then via farm roads to Stewarton. Back via same route, with an extra loop at the end to make up 50k.

As I came round a bend in the countryside, I noticed what appeared to be a pile of fly-tipped rubbish at the end of a farm road. When I got closer, I realised that it looked like asbestos sheets. 

Asbestos cement sheets are probably the least dangerous form of asbestos, as long as they are not damaged. But these ones were lying at the edge of the road, and cars had obviously gone over them, breaking them up.

Phoned the local council to report some fly-tipped hazardous waste. When i returned past the same spot, about an hour later, they had coned off the area, presumably they are arranging proper disposal.


----------



## Katherine (11 Feb 2017)

I've really enjoyed catching up with this thread, as ever. 
Some great stories of recovery, some new challenges and successes, wonderful pictures and inspiring ride reports. 
Will try to contribute some more ride reports.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2017)

bruce1530 said:


> From home, followed the NCN73 to Kilwinning (more on that on another post!) then via farm roads to Stewarton. Back via same route, with an extra loop at the end to make up 50k.
> 
> As I came round a bend in the countryside, I noticed what appeared to be a pile of fly-tipped rubbish at the end of a farm road. When I got closer, I realised that it looked like asbestos sheets.
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting that done. Asbestos poses a great danger to the community, well done for spotting and reporting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2017)

10 .2 miles this day, many riders out there in the brilliant winter sunshine and wonderful weather. Much of the 4 inches of snow from Wednesday melted in the fifty degree warmth of yesterday, and today's conditions did the rest.
62F, 17C
Winds SE7
Relative humidity 67%
Barometer 29.83
Snow left only in the ditches.


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2017)

Wow! What a fantastic ride today. Powered only by the mighty oat, I set off out with my long-distance cycling buddy, @jembullo to do a ride out into Herefordshire and back. This was to be my qualifying ride for the Metric Century a Month Challenge, and it was immediately obvious that it was going to be a tough one and it was already snowing when we set off from my house. It snowed for the first 20 miles, and it never seemed to get above a solitary, balmy degree all day. There were hills, too. Many hills. Steep son-of-a bitch-hills, tricky little hills, long gentle drag hills, irritating tougher-than-they-look hills. The lot. Over 1,200 metres of climbing. Even so, it was an absolute joy. The roads were spookily quiet, with hardly a car around, and there was great rolling countryside scenery everywhere.




Fortunately none of the snow was settling on the road, and there was only the occasional little dusting of it in the verges .... notably on the slopes of May Hill near Glasshouse and in some of the higher Herefordshire hills above about 600 feet. After a rest stop in a coffee shop/bakery (and a visit to a LBS to carry out minor running repairs) in Ross on Wye, we headed out through Hole-in-the-Wall and alongside the River Wye. Came across the peculiar sight of a pedestrian suspension bridge to nowhere. I once rode across it and ended up trudging through a muddy field for half a mile, taking 10 minutes to scrape off enough mud with a stick to be able to carry on my ride. Jem looked like he was going to rob a bank:



From there the route just got better and better. What a fantastic quiet little road alongside the Wye:




The next time we saw the river we were a few hundred feet above it, and this was a really hilly section of the route. We did a little detour for a few hundred yards when I caught sight of Brockhampton Church. My brother took me there once to show me around, and it really is a curiosity. Not only is it rare in being a thatched church, but it was also only built as recently as 1902, apparently in the arts and crafts style. If you go anywhere near the place in the summer you will be swamped by coaches full of Japanese tourists. They go mad for the place. Apparently English style weddings are de rigueur in Japan right now, and the most popular venue is a three quarter size reproduction of Brockhampton Church, constructed on the 21st floor of a tower block in Osaka! They flood over here to see the real thing:



Stopped off for a second break in a pub in Much Marcle, where a hot soup and a black coffee picked me up just when I needed it. Eventually got home very tired but happy ... after cutting the intended route short and making a beeline for Gloucester via Kempley and Newent when we left Much Marcle. This was the original 69 mile route:




I had to go past my own estate and nip down to the banks of the Severn at Stonebench to add one final mile to hit the metric century.
62.3 miles ridden today. Notably, after seeing a couple of commuter cyclists in the first few hundred metres, *we never saw a single cyclist for the next hundred kilometres*. This either means there are a whole lot of fairweather cyclists in Gloucester, or else I really am _that_ stupid. Judging by some of the posts above, I fear it may be the latter. It was cold, and it had been snowing, but I always find you can wrap up warm and generate your own heat. This ride really was a gem, and I for one am really glad I did it.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Feb 2017)

Donger said:


> Wow! What a fantastic ride today. Powered only by the mighty oat, I set off out with my long-distance cycling buddy, @jembullo to do a ride out into Herefordshire and back. This was to be my qualifying ride for the Metric Century a Month Challenge, and it was immediately obvious that it was going to be a tough one and it was already snowing when we set off from my house. It snowed for the first 20 miles, and it never seemed to get above a solitary, balmy degree all day. There were hills, too. Many hills. Steep son-of-a bitch-hills, tricky little hills, long gentle drag hills, irritating tougher-than-they-look hills. The lot. Over 1,200 metres of climbing. Even so, it was an absolute joy. The roads were spookily quiet, with hardly a car around, and there was great rolling countryside scenery everywhere.
> View attachment 337213
> 
> Fortunately none of the snow was settling on the road, and there was only the occasional little dusting of it in the verges .... notably on the slopes of May Hill near Glasshouse and in some of the higher Herefordshire hills above about 600 feet. After a rest stop in a coffee shop/bakery (and a visit to a LBS to carry out minor running repairs) in Ross on Wye, we headed out through Hole-in-the-Wall and alongside the River Wye. Came across the peculiar sight of a pedestrian suspension bridge to nowhere. I once road across it and ended up trudging through a muddy field for half a mile, taking 10 minutes to scrape off enough mud with a stick to be able to carry on my ride. Jem looked like he was going to rob a bank:
> ...


After Jan's ride I thought you choose a better day for Febs your certainly doing it the hard way . Credit to you .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2017)

Todays ride, posted today!
I've been a bit lax in this thread recently, apologies..
After finishing w*rk at a reasonable 00:30, I was up with the lark at about 8.. and fuelled by coffee and porage, I set out into a light dusting of snow for a pedal on my CX.
Deciding on keeping 'off road'as much as possible, I took my usual short cut through Church Farm to Overstone.






It was a bit frosty in the clearings..






And darker through the rhododendrons..






And a bit muddy where the crossing had defrosted..

But with more miles to cover as it warmed up to just above zero, I headed towards Pitsford Reservoir for a circuit or two. It wasn't too busy today, probably due to the sleet and freezing drizzle, but there were a couple of other folk out cycling and jogging.
I thought about stopping in Brixworth for a snack, but decided to press on to see if the newish Millers Yard cafe on the old railway line was actually open (I've passed by several times and found it shut). Pleasantly surprised, it was open and the owners were most welcoming and happy to have a chat while I defrosted.






And, sat in front of the fire, with a scone and a mug of proper coffee, I was set getting up for the last 18 miles home.






It was an enjoyable, but cold and sleety ride of 42 miles, that conclude with a bacon sarnie and a large glass of mulled wine 

Just the job!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/862645207


----------



## Gareth C (12 Feb 2017)

I’m writing this as sleet falls, and a promised weekend of biking in the snow has failed to materialize So I’ve spent the morning going through some GoPro footage from last weekend: Liz and I went up to Druridge Bay, and I took the chance to reccie the ride up the beach, planning for a springtime ride from Tynemouth to Berwick.

Plenty of people out walking on the beach, and pretty much straight after setting off a nice section of sandstone slabs to negotiate.



I’m going to enjoy riding this in full. If we’re not going to get a winter, bring on spring!


----------



## cyberknight (12 Feb 2017)

I hope to go out later, this morning i am taking the kids to see ....


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2017)

Gareth C said:


> I’m writing this as sleet falls, and a promised weekend of biking in the snow has failed to materialize So I’ve spent the morning going through some GoPro footage from last weekend: Liz and I went up to Druridge Bay, and I took the chance to reccie the ride up the beach, planning for a springtime ride from Tynemouth to Berwick.
> 
> Plenty of people out walking on the beach, and pretty much straight after setting off a nice section of sandstone slabs to negotiate.
> 
> ...



Love that video!


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Feb 2017)

Out for a 'proper' ride this morning. Weather has cheered up a little, in so much as no sleety snow stuff falling, but wet roads so out with the trusty Trek 1.2 with guards on. For once I actually had a route in mind, so headed out to Chobham via Chertsey/Stonehills route. Wrong turn in Chobham put me up a little hill I could have done without, before finding my route out to Sunninghill and home via Virginia Water.
A nice , for this time of year, 26.6 miles. Temperature never went above zero degrees for the duration, so chilly feet and warm hands.


----------



## Gareth C (12 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Love that video!



Thanks - I was just expecting sand, but that bit was good fun. Looking forward to a warm spring weekend with a bivvie on the beach after a pub dinner. All we have today is more sleet :-(


----------



## Jon George (12 Feb 2017)

A delayed start to today's ride due to me being a lazy sod who enjoys a lie-in. As I also plan to visit a pub this afternoon, I decided to cut the time and only did a 16 miler out to Grundisburgh via Tuddenham St Mary. Worth it, I think, for the photos:-

Who might emerge from this, next year? Susan Calman would love to.







And this, overlooking the brook/river down to Grundisburgh. I believe it sums up the weather here.


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2017)

Gareth C said:


> I’m writing this as sleet falls, and a promised weekend of biking in the snow has failed to materialize So I’ve spent the morning going through some GoPro footage from last weekend: Liz and I went up to Druridge Bay, and I took the chance to reccie the ride up the beach, planning for a springtime ride from Tynemouth to Berwick.
> 
> Plenty of people out walking on the beach, and pretty much straight after setting off a nice section of sandstone slabs to negotiate.
> 
> ...




Just out of curiosity are those tank traps from ww 2?

Shaun


----------



## colly (12 Feb 2017)

My ride today consisted of getting out of bed looking at the sleet passing almost horizontal....and getting back in bed.


Sod that for a game of skittles


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2017)

Gareth C said:


> I’m writing this as sleet falls, and a promised weekend of biking in the snow has failed to materialize So I’ve spent the morning going through some GoPro footage from last weekend: Liz and I went up to Druridge Bay, and I took the chance to reccie the ride up the beach, planning for a springtime ride from Tynemouth to Berwick.
> 
> Plenty of people out walking on the beach, and pretty much straight after setting off a nice section of sandstone slabs to negotiate.
> 
> ...



That looked fun.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2017)

If the cats don't want to go out, then I take their advice. Currently sat in my onesie with a brew and watching the rugby.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Feb 2017)

Grey, damp and cold with a chill wind too today. Margaret P-R and I headed down through familiar lanes to cross Longdon Marsh. I wasn't paying much attention to the scenery as we chatted continually. A pair of riders came past and then another pair. They didn't really get much time on us as we looped through Bushley for the Mythe. We lost them there as we turned North. Margaret fancied a coffee but Brown's was fully booked with Sunday lunchers in cars. No worries. We continued round by Twyning and on to Upton where we said our goodbyes. I returned by my usual route having enjoyed a nice wee outing in good company. 35 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (12 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> @13 rider, the curse of the 100mi weeks has struck you too then? I always feel a week isn't complete without 100 miles on the bike.
> 
> If you're not feeling good then don't go out, realistically it's only a target and one that there's a good reason for not meeting.


Thanks for the sound sensible advice which obviously was completely ignored . Got up this morning with a sore throat and just feeling a bit meh not really ill but not right . So hung around the house looking at the weather bored . I knew I needed 14 miles for another 100 mile week . So come 1400 it's just about stopped raining so out with the bike . Did my commuting route to Quorn via ,Cropston ,Rothley and Mountsorrel and took a loop back via Woodhouse and Swithland and home .18 miles in the bag in damp and drizzely condition and still properly cold . Home now with feet up and a coffee and not feeling too bad saw 2 other nutters out on bikes . This weekend has confirmed I am a cycling addict and completely bonkers


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Feb 2017)

2nd ride out for me today. Popped to Halfords to collect some new brake pads for the CX with son in tow. A request to extend the ride found us looking at various Ferraris in Maranellos which was apparently fun


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (12 Feb 2017)

I thought I'd have some fun in the snow by going up to Dunford Bridge and Winscar Reservoir.
A few more hardy souls were giving it a go, mainly runners. The weather was turning to sleet and the wind was whipping things about so not the most pleasant of rides, but I was out and flying and seeing what many never will.

Dunford Bridge car park with the wall of the reservoir running across the centre-right.





Winscar reservoir looking towards the sailing club.




All the geese and duck thingies were coming out to eat grass from the bank to the right. Kept my eyes on em in case they got carnivorous!
Tyre tracks are from some muppet that was trying to do donuts in his faux wheel drive (and failing) as I rode up.


----------



## Dark46 (12 Feb 2017)

Donger said:


> Wow! What a fantastic ride today. Powered only by the mighty oat, I set off out with my long-distance cycling buddy, @jembullo to do a ride out into Herefordshire and back. This was to be my qualifying ride for the Metric Century a Month Challenge, and it was immediately obvious that it was going to be a tough one and it was already snowing when we set off from my house. It snowed for the first 20 miles, and it never seemed to get above a solitary, balmy degree all day. There were hills, too. Many hills. Steep son-of-a bitch-hills, tricky little hills, long gentle drag hills, irritating tougher-than-they-look hills. The lot. Over 1,200 metres of climbing. Even so, it was an absolute joy. The roads were spookily quiet, with hardly a car around, and there was great rolling countryside scenery everywhere.
> View attachment 337213
> 
> Fortunately none of the snow was settling on the road, and there was only the occasional little dusting of it in the verges .... notably on the slopes of May Hill near Glasshouse and in some of the higher Herefordshire hills above about 600 feet. After a rest stop in a coffee shop/bakery (and a visit to a LBS to carry out minor running repairs) in Ross on Wye, we headed out through Hole-in-the-Wall and alongside the River Wye. Came across the peculiar sight of a pedestrian suspension bridge to nowhere. I once rode across it and ended up trudging through a muddy field for half a mile, taking 10 minutes to scrape off enough mud with a stick to be able to carry on my ride. Jem looked like he was going to rob a bank:
> ...




You must go through a fair amount of maps in a year? Do you buy a new one for every audax and highlight the routes? When everything goes digital you may be in trouble lol.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Feb 2017)

The plan today was a tandem ride to pick up the guided busway at Histon and ride into Cambridge science park to see if the waxwings were still about.
I was bloody freezing before we started, 2 miles in my fingers were stinging inside my warmest gloves.

Then it began to rain!

In Dry Drayon there was a change of plan on the route! Through Madingley and straight home. Not even 7 miles.





We then went to the Elm Tree pub in Cambridge to see a friend do a gig. She was great, the pub was warm and I drank 2 pints. Unusual behaviour for me on a Sunday afternoon, but bollocks to it! This weather is doing my head in.

https://www.strava.com/activities/863771715


----------



## Donger (12 Feb 2017)

Dark46 said:


> You must go through a fair amount of maps in a year? Do you buy a new one for every audax and highlight the routes? When everything goes digital you may be in trouble lol.



I may be something of a Luddite, but I've discovered a new-fangled contraption called a photocopier that is most useful on occasions. It's the future.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Feb 2017)

Donger said:


> I may be something of a Luddite, but I've discovered a new-fangled contraption called a photocopier that is most useful on occasions. It's the future.



There's a lot to be said for carrying the relevant page from a road atlas on longer rides.

It gives a better overall view than a Garmin.

Handy if you want to reroute as @Donger did to get a direct route home.

I did something similar on my recent York 105 mile ride when I wanted to shorten it by heading for a railway station.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Feb 2017)

My ride today was a rerun of my banks of the Wear circuit I did on Monday.

There wouldn't have been much new to say, were it not for progress with Sunderland's new bridge which now has its main support in place.

This is what it looked like earlier in the week:








And this is how it looked today:






Which also answers my earlier question about the need for such a tall crane.

The ride was also notable for the mess I nearly made of fixing a puncture.

The new tube went on OK and stayed inflated, but the tyre wasn't sitting properly on one part of the rim.

It's only a short ride so I decided to trundle home steadily and sort out the tyre in the house.

Turns out that before refitting the tyre I had managed to drop one of the valve locking rings into the well of the rim.

The ring had become wedged in the rim/under the bead of the tyre, preventing the tyre from seating properly at that point.

Which is not what I was expecting to find, but at least there's no harm done to tube, tyre or wheel.


----------



## alicat (12 Feb 2017)

About 28 very shivery miles to Newton Regis garden centre and back. I noticed Harlaston church was open so I went and had a gander. Wished I hadn't, it seemed colder when I went outside again.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Feb 2017)

alicat said:


> About 28 very shivery miles to Newton Regis garden centre and back. I noticed Harlaston church was open so I went and had a gander. Wished I hadn't, it seemed colder when I went outside again.


Last week I was working in the telephone exchange next to the church and thought it looked very intetesting


----------



## Gareth C (12 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity are those tank traps from ww 2?
> 
> Shaun



Shaun, yes they are. There are loads up the Northumberland coast, plus the odd machine gun bunker. There are even some on the County Durham coast where the odd valley might have allowed a landing to get established.

There's a blog by "coastkid" or "coast rider" (am out-and-about, so can't check). He mentions a bit about them on his blog. I think he even has a picture of a couple painted up as dice!


----------



## Gareth C (12 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> That looked fun.


Would have been more fun being on the bike this weekend, rather than editing video on a slow computer and watching the rain/sleet :-(

Double pass-out for next weekend though, so might manage something adventurous!


----------



## Jon George (12 Feb 2017)

Add another 8 miles to the day. On impulse, I cycled out to The Shannon at Bucklesham for several afternoon pints and a chaser. Now feeling relaxed ...


----------



## galaxy (12 Feb 2017)

Donger said:


> I may be something of a Luddite, but I've discovered a new-fangled contraption called a photocopier that is most useful on occasions. It's the future.


I`m old fashioned, i love maps, for walking and cycling, dont own a Twatnav.


----------



## galaxy (12 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today was a rerun of my banks of the Wear circuit I did on Monday.
> 
> There wouldn't have been much new to say, were it not for progress with Sunderland's new bridge which now has its main support in place.
> 
> ...


Where is it you actually live, i gre up and found my passion for cycling in the North East back in the mid 80`s


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2017)

Been off the bike for just over a week. I was visiting my parents Sunday night, back home at abot 9pm. Though I'll just pop out and do a couple of miles round town to get the legs going again, just 5.5 miles but nice to do.


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2017)

Yesterday's ride. Six of us set off in the bitter strong wind, from Swinton for the A ride to Rivington and it wasn't my turn to lead which was nice. One of the riders turned round after half an hour because he was too cold for our pace, he should have gone on the faster ride but didn't want to be out too long. Then when we were nearly at the cafe, the leader stopped because he had a migraine starting and had forgotten his medication. Of the rest of us, I was the only one who had been there before!
A warm welcome, a wonderful fire, hot coffee and toasted tea cake were just what we needed. On the way back, which luckily I could remember, it was even harder. Once I'd got them onto the A6, where it was an easy straight forward route home, I sent the guys on, because I was struggling to keep up against the wind and I didn't want them getting cold waiting for me. I made it but it was sleeting a bit as well by the time I arrived home.
Very glad to have been out in the "fresh air" though! And better for the exercise. We even had a bit of sunshine at times but in the speed of the wind, it didn't last long.


----------



## Spartak (13 Feb 2017)

Took my 7 year old daughter out on her bike this morning. 
She was soooo excited at the prospect of cycling into Bristol for the first time :-)

We left home & joined the ring road cycle track as far as Mangotsfield station it was then downhill all the way into Bristol on the Bristol/Bath railway path. 

We rewarded ourselves with coffee & cake at the excellent Roll for the Soul cyclists cafe in Bristol ( daughter had a babycinno ;-) )

http://www.rollforthesoul.org/

Then we crossed the centre to meet Mrs S. who drove daughter & bike back home. 

Whilst I cycled back up the track.


----------



## Old jon (13 Feb 2017)

All sorts of good news arrived this morning, so a good start for a freezing ride. Which I promptly screwed trying to ride through the town centre without giving it much thought. Idiot I am. After visiting Nigel at the Nut Shop ( I kid you not ) in Kirkgate Market, ‘cos him and Joanne had never seen the Ellis Briggs, I lurched out of Leeds centre and headed for the Oakwood Clock. By the time I reached what was once the Market clock circulation had returned to fingers, and the long, long climb of Boot Hill beckoned. Up I pedalled, across the Ring Road and turn right onto Red Hall Lane, then Skelton’s Lane and the first Thorner Lane of the ride. Into a most unusual headwind. I turned the camera on for the whizz down Sandhills, but it does not look very whizzy. So you don’t get to see that one. In search of a whizzy vid, I rode past the church and left onto Milner Lane, up that spiteful little hill to the second ( different ) Thorner Lane of today, bear right for East Rigton.

Even in the soprano monkey weather of today, that road, and on to Collingham is just plain gorgeous.



And having reached Collingham, the warmer option was straight and mundane along the A 58, down Boot Hill and back across Leeds to home. Twenty seven miles, all of them freezing but dry and very enjoyable indeed. Full marks, even.
A bit of a map, or the Garmin will sulk,


----------



## booze and cake (13 Feb 2017)

I've been a proper lazy bar steward over the weekend, preferring the warmth and comfort of inside, and doing no cycling at all. Thankfully the sun was out this afternoon and so it was a bit easier to force myself out, and besides that weekend jaffa cake ballast isn't going to magic itself away....Nothing particularly exciting, just a gentle 33 mile dawdle about town.

I did come across this Hummer for Hobbit-ses which made me chuckle. Shonky parking, only a short walk to the curb...




And just round the corner from this I stumbled upon Stirling Moss' house in Mayfair, it was for sale a few years ago so I'm not sure if it is still his. Apparently he bought the plot of land in the 1950's as the plot was damaged by German bombing in WW2. The plot of land cost £5000, he then built a 2500 sq ft house over 5 storeys for another £25,000. It features an automated bath, an electro-hydraulic dining table that can move from the kitchen on one floor directly down into the dining room on the floor below (how cool is that!) and a letter tray which transports post from his office directly to his wife’s. It also has a carbon fibre lift built for Sterling by the Williams Formula 1 Team (bling).
Note at the top of the house the old style F1 cars images. It was valued for sale at between £6-8 million. Wow that was a good investment.




Despite only having a pedal cycle, powered by a middle aged man with a jaffa cake habit, I still made racing car noises all the way home.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2017)

Another utility ride on the Whyte today, down to the cafe where I volunteer for a couple of hours on a Monday, just over a mile each way, not worth getting in the car for that distance.


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Feb 2017)

Plenty of blue sky and sunshine today, so I put on the yellow sun glasses and headed out. The wind was a bit stronger than I'd expected, so the 100Km ride was cut short to a 50miler. A BMW pulled out of a junction and gave me a close shave in lymm, so I gave him a friendly wave.





Redesmere revisited, with yellow sunglasses and blue sky.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2017)

Had last week off work, but what with one thing & another, I didn't get many rides in - not worthy of note anyway
Day-off today & tomorrow
(A/L again soon; finish on Friday 17th - go back on Saturday 25th)

Meant to go up to Tadcaster today, to look at the re-opened bridge (maybe tomorrow?)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-38852930

However, a lack of time, ,meant just a saunter through Castleford, along Barnsdale Road, up 'Mary Pannal', over 'Peckfield Bar', along the 'ridge-road
Down to HookMoor cross-roads (where the 'Great North Road' crossed the Wakefield - Aberford - Tadcaster road)
Past Lotherton Hall, over to Sherburn-in-Elmet
Past http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/
Back over the 'new' A1, under the old 'A1', & into Ledsham, dropping down New Road, to The Chequers, which was until not too long ago, a
6 day licence pub!! - closed on Sundays
http://thechequersinn.com/history/ (see 2nd paragraph)


----------



## gavgav (13 Feb 2017)

After the sort of day at work that could turn me superstitious (13th and utter chaos all day) I needed a ride this evening.

Blustery wind from the East but noticeably milder than it has been for the past week, meant good progress around town, as it's behind me most of the way on the route. I added a loop through the grounds of the hospital to extend the ride to 13.0 miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Sorry but I've removed my original image and the link. I've been doing a bit of digging and decided that I'm involving the police on this matter


Oh come on the suspense was killing me..
In all seriousness if it's worth of the Police then best kept off the public forum for now...


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2017)

After yesterday's damp and dismal Sunday I woke up to a bright breezy and cold Monday, a lovely day for a bike ride. The trouble was I was due to see the optician this morning so a morning ride was out of the question, but I'd done the housework yesterday so I had time for an afternoon out on the bike. So after a spot of lunch i got changed and got the fixed out, I did a direct route out to Shenton and Whitemoor Antiques and a direct ride home, a 36 mile ride. I would have liked to have ridden a bit further but I'm still very slow and I had to be careful with how far I rode because of how early night falls, I haven't any lights on the bike and I didn't want to finish the ride unlit and in the dark, I got home about five with it still light just. A lovely afternoon ride in the sunshine, slow into the breeze but flying with the breeze behind me.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/12950666


----------



## Aravis (13 Feb 2017)

Donger said:


> Notably, after seeing a couple of commuter cyclists in the first few hundred metres, *we never saw a single cyclist for the next hundred kilometres*. This either means there are a whole lot of fairweather cyclists in Gloucester, or else I really am _that_ stupid.


As it happens, my window of opportunity was today (Monday), not the weekend. This explains why you didn't see me on Saturday. Whether I'm a fairweather cyclist or not is open to debate. Today there was nothing whatsoever falling from the sky, but the breeze was stiff and very cold, so I'm hoping honour was satisfied.

My car was booked for its service and MOT at my trusted garage in Lydney (where I used to live), so I had a chance to start a ride from there for a change. I'd been looking at heading for Newport and then up one of the valleys, but I was a bit spooked by the forecaster this morning talking of "severe gales around coasts and exposed places". The road between Brynmawr and Blaenavon is very much exposed, so I decided not to risk it.

I ended up doing one of my usual rides, with a pitstop at _Café Chez Aravis_. Clockwise:






https://www.strava.com/activities/865177656

No major climbs, but the final 10 miles straight into the wind blowing off the Severn Estuary felt like a sufficiently noble finale. Pretty slow too.

There was just enough light for a photo at journey's end, the sea lock at Lydney Harbour. Very considerate of someone to put railway sleepers in such a useful position:






The bike was running very sweetly after my servicing efforts of a few days ago. It would have been nice if the car service had cost the same, but sadly, not by a long way. So no new bike for a while. Not that I need one, as I tell myself several times each day.


----------



## Spinney (14 Feb 2017)

Yesterday's ride...
Ahead of schedule with the work I've got on, and a sunny day forecast, so a day for a bike ride rather than sitting at the desk looking out at the sunshine. Particularly since the whole weekend had been cloudy and drizzly.
So, planned a 63 mile ride (to go for a metric century). Off up Wotton Hill again, down to Dursley and then across the flattish bits south of Stroud to Selsey and up that hill.
Stopped at Coaley Peak for a bit of a bite - it was rather hazy, but the Forest of Dean and the Welsh hills were visible - the phone camera just doesn't see them!




But instead of going back down to Wotton and home for a metric half I continued south towards Acton Turville through pretty Cotswold villages like Sopworth, then looped back up through Badminton, Hawkesbury Upton and then to Waitrose in Chipping Sodbury. (This was a shopping trip really - we were nearly out of bananas!). Cuppa and a sandwich there, and then the last leg home.

By this time I was getting tired. Going more or less straight home would make about 55 miles, and the extra bits to turn it into a metric century were just taking a longer loop along roads I ride quite often, so I decided it wasn't worth the extra. Not knackering myself too much was more important than an extra point in the challenge. And my bum is also not in training - this was the longest ride I'd done for a few months, and my rear end was also starting to complain.

But a grand day out all the same, and still 2 points for the challenge.
Strava
Relive


----------



## 13 rider (14 Feb 2017)

Today's ride was a test ride for the hybrid new front derailleur fitted by LBS for 2 weeks I been stuck in the middle ring at the front . So out after lunch and for the first time in weeks with no thick gloves ,no overshoes and just base layer and long sleeve top in was quite pleasant in the winter sun .Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland and then some climbing around the back of Bradgate park up to old John up Warren hill to test the granny gears and everything spinning nicely . Back home with 10.9 miles in the bag really nice pleasant ride . Makes a change to use the hybrid for a leisure ride as normally to confined the commuting


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Feb 2017)

It started off sunny with lovely clear blue skies this morning, so I was really looking forward to getting out for a ride in between shifts....sadly by the time I'd finished toiling at the great coalface of housekeeping, it had clouded over and the temperature had plummeted (baby, it's cold outside...). A nice mainly downhill blast from Far Sawrey towards Hawkshead, then right through Colthouse, and a couple of short sharpish climbs and a nice long downhill towards High Wray. It was too misty to really enjoy the views towards the Langdale and Coniston Fells, or the Fairfield Horseshoe (but last Sunday was spectacular -I thoroughly recommend the road down the east side of Coniston Water via High Nibthwaite). Still an enjoyable little blast though, especially heading down the lane that joins the Windermere lakeside path, and then along the shore before rejoining the road near the ferry pier opposite Bowness. The hill climbing up from the ferry isn't as bad as it looks, honest-the worst bit is near the bottom and it's only a 1 chevron climb. Also you can enjoy a fine ale in the Cuckoo Brow Inn afterwards (after work for me though). Peak Epic long route in just over 3 months!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (14 Feb 2017)

Twenty miles-ish this morning. My bike computer was having a laugh, at one point it alleged I was cycling uphill at 27mph, which is faster than I usually ride _downhill_, so I don't entirely believe it. Very cold north east wind and my nostrils were having a competition to see which had the fastest flow rate.. I think they came out even in the end. But it was all good.


----------



## galaxy (14 Feb 2017)

A nice 9 miles on the Mountain Bikes, mostly through woodlands and cycle tracks, with a detour to Asda . Then home for the Mrs to make some smashing Burgers and Garlic Spiced wedges.


----------



## The Bystander (14 Feb 2017)

It was only Friday since I last rode but it seemed like an age since I was out on the bike.

The improvement in the weather was welcome but it meant I was overdressed by about half a layer. A bit warm when the sun tried to break through but I was glad of the extra layer when the wind caught me.

A 20 mile day, came home smiling and wanting more.


----------



## Gareth C (14 Feb 2017)

Gareth C said:


> Shaun, yes they are. There are loads up the Northumberland coast, plus the odd machine gun bunker. There are even some on the County Durham coast where the odd valley might have allowed a landing to get established.
> 
> There's a blog by "coastkid" or "coast rider" (am out-and-about, so can't check). He mentions a bit about them on his blog. I think he even has a picture of a couple painted up as dice!



Found it: link


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2017)

Took advantage of a nice sunny afternoon to pootle around my usual 14 mile loop. Hadn't been out on the bike since last Wednesday (have been a tad under the weather), so it felt good to get out, even if the legs weren't being as co-operative as usual. Mind, a pretty stiff headwind in places might have had something to do with that.

Rode into Downham, dropped off the new Tesco magazine for a friend and spent five minutes or so convincing her outdoor cat (a feral she took on from a local business) that a bicycle isn't scary.  Apparently my helmet was scarier than the bike, because as soon as I took my lid off, she came running for her treat stick and proceeded to apply copious amounts of white cat hairs to my black lycra leggings.   

After fussing the cat, it was back on the bike out of Downham and onto the Hythe Road towards Way Head. Quite a few tractors out on the road today, and I think they were muck spreading somewhere as it got very stinky for a while.  The hard frosts we've had these past couple of weeks have caused the road into Way Head to really deteriorate. It's passable at the moment, but some of those potholes are getting mighty big.

Saw a jogger coming the other way - he waved and said hello, and I reciprocated. 

Onwards up the hill into Coveney. The whooper swans have moved to a field on the Downham side of Coveney since the last time I rode out this way. Had my obligatory stop at St Peters to blow my conk and partake of some Haribo and M&Ms before turning left and heading down the other side of the hill towards Ely. The four miles to Ely were pretty hard work into that stiffening breeze, and it had clouded over some, so by then it was starting to feel a wee bit nippy. 

Encountered a cyclist coming the other way at a gazillion miles an hour - not sure he even noticed me as he was kind of riding head down and arse up. 

Then it's up onto the A10 for half a mile to join the B1411. Now with a tailwind behind me, the climb up to Orwell Pit Farm wasn't too bad. Just where the road levels out at the top of the climb, I bumped into the same jogger as I had earlier - this time we both had a good giggle about it.  He'd run about 5 miles while I'd cycled 12 in the mean time. Shortly after, I encountered head-down-arse-up cyclist again. This time he was huffing and puffing into the headwind, no longer going at quite the rate he had been earlier. 

Saw a Heron near Black Bank on the run in home. I was out for just over an hour and a half, had a couple of stops, and didn't have the hammer down at any time, just rode well within myself.

Only downside was a close pass from a local builder's long-high trannie van a mile and a bit from home.  He was coming the other way on a single track road with passing places, could have pulled over into the convenient passing place (and avoid the mud on the road) but didn't. Instead he drove straight through the mud, didn't slow down, and as a result I got bombarded.  One clod was large enough to knock me and the bike sideways as it hit.

The mud hit my rear wheel, which acted as a cheese grater on said clod. You can imagine the mess. Front derailleur clogged, chain coated, rear brakes totally bunged up, a layer a finger thick on the chain stays, muddy legs, muddy arse, the full works. Now I don't mind a muddy ride - they're a bit of a given out here in the winter - but this was taking the mick...


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I've been a proper lazy bar steward over the weekend, preferring the warmth and comfort of inside, and doing no cycling at all. Thankfully the sun was out this afternoon and so it was a bit easier to force myself out, and besides that weekend jaffa cake ballast isn't going to magic itself away....Nothing particularly exciting, just a gentle 33 mile dawdle about town.
> 
> I did come across this Hummer for Hobbit-ses which made me chuckle. Shonky parking, only a short walk to the curb...
> View attachment 337507
> ...


I've seen that mini Hummer thing down near Kensington.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Feb 2017)

Little ride in from Waterbeach after some winter blues and a bit of the lurgy;mainly done to see how I'm feeling and to test the new Wahoo HRM.

HRM seems good but I'm still a bit achey and it seemed like relatively hard work considering I was giving the Helium another little test ride.

Was maybe going to do this months 100k this week-end but may leave it ti next week.

https://www.strava.com/activities/866912061


----------



## Old jon (15 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Took advantage of a nice sunny afternoon to pootle around my usual 14 mile loop. Hadn't been out on the bike since last Wednesday (have been a tad under the weather), so it felt good to get out, even if the legs weren't being as co-operative as usual. Mind, a pretty stiff headwind in places might have had something to do with that.
> 
> Rode into Downham, dropped off the new Tesco magazine for a friend and spent five minutes or so convincing her outdoor cat (a feral she took on from a local business) that a bicycle isn't scary.  Apparently my helmet was scarier than the bike, because as soon as I took my lid off, she came running for her treat stick and proceeded to apply copious amounts of white cat hairs to my black lycra leggings.
> 
> ...


You do fit a lot into 14 miles. Well done!


----------



## Stonechat (15 Feb 2017)

At Last! First ride on the road since shoulder fracture in mid Oct.

Have done a few spin classes, a couple of turbo rides, and Wattbike in the gym.

Went to Bushy Park via Laleham, Shepperton, and Sunbury and returned via Hampton Hill, outskirts of Hanworth, outskirts of Feltham and Ashford

Pushed the speed on as hard as I could maintain. Deliberately a flat route.

Good to be back on the road

21.1 miles @ 16.2 mph
So a good speed but next ride will test me on hills

Shoulder was not at all uncomfortable, if it did ache slightly it was because today as every day have done the physio's exercises quite hard

Great to be back


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Feb 2017)

Stonechat said:


> At Last! First ride on the road since shoulder fracture in mid Oct.
> 
> Have done a few spin classes, a couple of turbo rides, and Wattbike in the gym.
> 
> ...


----------



## booze and cake (15 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I've seen that mini Hummer thing down near Kensington.



I've since found out its not a one off, it is an electric city Hummer, and this apparently is a thing now, strewth. Going to need a long extension cable if they continue parking that far away from the kerb though.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

Stonechat said:


> At Last! First ride on the road since shoulder fracture in mid Oct.
> 
> Have done a few spin classes, a couple of turbo rides, and Wattbike in the gym.
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## derrick (15 Feb 2017)

Nice little ride to Cambridge with a mate, stopped at the Copper Kettle for a full English breakfast, washed down with a couple of cups of tea.The ride out was nice and easy, we always get a bit of a tail wind. comining back was a different story, the wind picked up and it started to rain halfway home. My longest ride this year, and it deffo felt like it. Back home and showered now. Drinking more tea. Great day out. i now need to rest.
https://www.strava.com/activities/867297555#kudos


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2017)

Old jon said:


> You do fit a lot into 14 miles. Well done!



There's a lot more to see and notice when I'm out on the bike than when I'm driving.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Feb 2017)

Mrs 26 took the car to Rye Cross where she met up with Ralph R, June P and myself. I had a plan. Off to Broom's Green we went with chat flowing. Snowdrops were showing well and some early daffodils could be spotted too. Over the lump to Much Marcle had Mrs 26 gasping a bit but not as much as on the climb from Much Marcle to the top of the Marcle ridge. June and I paused there in order to allow a regrouping. Then it was lumpy up and down, mostly down to take to the delightful little lane alongside the River Wye for Hole-in-the-Wall. We stopped there to play Pooh Sticks from the footbridge. Who wants to "grow up"? Then the nasty 17% lump away from the river had to be tackled before dropping into Ross and our cafe stop.

The rain came on which wasn't too unexpected. Just a shower was the forecast. Now this wasn't a shower at all. Eventually waterproofs went on as we headed out of town. We made short work of the "compulsory" busy, fast and dangerous main road which leads trucks and other traffic onto the motorway. The safety of the lanes was welcome even tho' we'd only been exposed to the horrid for half a mile. Now we were faced with some ups and downs before Kempley where things get easier. June had a dental appointment so we stopped in Dymock to decide what the plan should be. She opted to come with us for Bromsberrow Heath where she could loop for Ledbury and the dentist. We three went by Bromsberrow for Rye Cross where Mrs 26 offered Ralph a lift back. Ralph accepted. I put my pace up a bit and found I could rattle well through the lanes for home. As I rolled in I noticed that the clouds were parting and the rain was disappearing. That's life I suppose. It had been a nice ride even with that rain. June is a strong lady for sure and Mrs 26 excelled herself today. She had been riding extremely well all day and especially so in the rain. 59 smiles today


----------



## Mrs M (15 Feb 2017)

Stonechat said:


> At Last! First ride on the road since shoulder fracture in mid Oct.
> 
> Have done a few spin classes, a couple of turbo rides, and Wattbike in the gym.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Feb 2017)

Bah! Nothing but commuting for me this week so far, and a visit from the P fairy not long onto the ride home tonight. Looks like time for a new front tyre, in fairness the current one has over 5000 miles on it so can't complain.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Then another day at the office... with a close pass from J17 EYE


You are picking busy roads for your rides! That was Paisley Road West?
I see from the map you started near the Roundabout of Terror, I failed my cycle instructor's course there, got terrified, had to redo the course 

My rides the last couple of days: on Tuesday went exploring the reopening of a riverside route closed off for ages because of the building of a new bridge.
I also wanted to check out the local roadworks for a ride the next day, today, well yesterday lol, that @flyingfifi was going to lead.
I live local to the cycling hub, while Fiona is 10 miles away, so it easier for me to pop along the road: we have been having road works for months in our area that have affected the cycling paths as they basically are pavements adapted to shared use, currently dug up to craters.
The workmen lied to me, told me they would be finished digging within the hour: indeed they were away on my return, but the holes were still all there!
This is the new shared path that greets me on leaving my housing estate:



Lovely!
Never mind, couple of miles dodging diggers then I'm joining the river path: this is the bridge they build to smarten up this previously derelict area in honor of the Commonwealth Games. It joins the suburb of Rutherglen with the river Clyde walkway. They call it "Smart Bridge" 


What I really wanted to find, though, was the exit to the newly build (yet another!) bridge that connects the ex athletes village (now a housing estate) to the riverside path and to a recently opened children's activity park, the Cunigar Loop. I do family rides in summer, this is going to be a popular destination, need to go back and take pictures on a nice day.
The bridge to the athletes village over the Clyde walkway:


Anyway, I spent a good half an hour being lost in the village, all the houses look the same! Found my route in the end, then carried on along the river for another 10 miles, a pleasant late afternoon on the bike.


On Wednesday we did most of this route with the group Fiona was leading, so same again for me, around 35 miles in two days.
@flyingfifi seriously at work , our bikes at the coffee stop:


----------



## Old jon (16 Feb 2017)

Five degrees! That’s almost tropical, quick, out with a bike! And after the first couple of miles, it was warm enough.

I fitted yet another larger sprocket on the back wheel of the Quella yesterday, 20 teeth, so today was test ride day and time to have a ride of some longer hills on the fixed. Twenty nine and a bit miles later, I think the gearing is not far away now. The ride that gave me this impression started by riding through Holbeck to reach Office Lock and riding up the towpath to Viaduct Road. That is not too bad, the only hills are at the locks, and they are not very long. After leaving the towpath, Cardigan Road has to be ridden up. Surprisingly, to me anyway, it was not as lung busting as I had thought it would be. The same for the rest of the ascent to Lawnswood, it seems when you have no choice you just get on and pedal it. All the way through Bramhope, a fairly average bit of road, and I was debating. Do I ride down Pool Bank? Brave ( dee ay eff tee ) me did just that. The front brake squeals a bit.



Turn left for Otley, stop at the maypole for a picture of the bike and then, tired as the legs were, I have to pedal home. Up the Leeds Road, and again better than I had thought. All relatively straightforward now, A 660 all the way to Headingley, turn right for Kirkstall and find the towpath back to the town centre. Since Water Lane has been turned into a cul de sac I rode through the Dark Arches to reach Victoria Road, and then the nether end of Hunslet and home. Looking at what the Garmin told me, my top speed, backside bouncing off the Brooks, was down Pool Bank at 24.5 mph. Fixed is fantastic!
A map, how odd, and a bike. In whatever order








The bike is a lot dirtier than it looks.


----------



## Basil.B (16 Feb 2017)

First ride since December, 25 sluggish miles.
Felt rough at the end, legs like lead. Bike is filthy, roads are dirtier than I thought they would be.
Hopefully will fair better when I go out Sunday!


----------



## The Bystander (16 Feb 2017)

I hadn’t realised how much rain we had yesterday until I got out today. Much mud and many puddles.

I hadn’t realised how much the Met. Office had understated the strength of the wind until I got out today either. It was mild and stayed dry though so not too bad.

I headed north past Mawsley, over the A14 (crossing 1 of 6), on to Harrington and then dropped down into the valley past Thorpe Underwood where I encountered the first of the muddy roads which meant I coasted down with the brakes covered all the way. Up the other side and then on to a single track road to Great Oxenden. I had intended to take some photos but the verges were so churned up I stayed on the tarmac and kept going rather than stopping and risk sinking.

At Great Oxenden I turned onto the A508 Harborough Road. I was back onto minor roads soon enough and heading towards Sibbertoft via Clipston.

South towards Naseby, past the Cromwell Memorial (Battle of Naseby reference 1 of 3)












20170216Cromwell



__ The Bystander
__ 16 Feb 2017






and over the A14 again (2 of 6), into Naseby, past the Obelisk (2 of 3)












20170216Obelisk



__ The Bystander
__ 16 Feb 2017






and back over the A14 (3 of 6) to Fairfax’s View (3 of 3).












20170216Fairfax



__ The Bystander
__ 16 Feb 2017






Cross country on a single track road that went under the A14 twice (4 and 5) to Kelmarsh and back to Harrington.

A loop via Lamport and Old rather than the direct route home to get a qualifying ride for the half century challenge, but not before I crossed back over the A14 for the 6th and final time.













20170216route



__ The Bystander
__ 16 Feb 2017






A bit blowy, a bit muddy but mild and plenty of signs of Spring on its way.


----------



## Spinney (16 Feb 2017)

Needed apples and oranges before tomorrow's groceries get delivered, the sun was shining, a bit of work had been done, so another trip to Waitrose the long way round, but not quite as long as Monday's ride.
Through Wotton and up the hill again, I felt I was going well and yup, when I loaded the ride onto strava [link now corrected] I'd managed a personal record up the hill.!

So bimbling along the top of the Cotswolds again, through Leighterton. Saw a farmer ploughing, with zillions of seagulls. That sight always reminds me of my Ladybird Book of the Countryside in Spring, which had a picture like that in it.





Then joined the A433 at Knockdown (wonderful place name!) for a short stretch then south again to Sopworth and west towards Dunkirk, through the woods to the north of the Badminton estate. A bit bare at the moment (but at least you can see the wood _and_ the trees!), but they make a lovely shady stretch on hot summer days.





Hawkesbury Upton, then whizz down the hill to Horton and then Chipping Sodbury. Only aiming for a metric half today, so that only warranted a cinnamon man rather than a cuppa and a sandwich. OK, three cinnamon men, as they were three for two.  This is the third one, before he met his doom...




Then back home via Hawkesbury and Inglestone Commons and Wickwar. Not as sunny as Monday's effort (or as bum-knackering), but still oodles better than working!

Tea and buttered crumpets with marmite have now been eaten ...


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2017)

Decorating and training for another half marathon so not a lot of riding at the moment, but did get out today for a utility ride on the hybrid to the shops, just under 8 miles, can't upload the Garmin for some reason, data won't upload.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2017)

My usual Hatton ride this morning, but I extended the way back by using the route back I was using last year, put my mileage today up to 50 miles. I just need some more pace and I will be able to extend the way out to last year's levels and get back to a more usual mileage, last year I was getting around 28 - 30 miles into the two hour ride out, this year it's only 24 - 25 miles. This morning was a lovely morning for a bike ride, bright not
to cold but a bit breezy. Was passed by a cycling mate on the way out, he slowed for a chat before carrying on his way, came out the cafe after the stop to find it had clouded over and cooled down a bit, the lanes were pretty filthy and there was standing water in places, but another enjoyable bike ride done, though winter is taking its toll on the bike, I've still got some roughness in the transmission dispute clearing out the mudguards and greasing the wheel bearings, I'll check and clean the chain next, but I suspect the bottom bracket needs changing.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Feb 2017)

My legs were a bit tired this morning as I winched my way up and over to Colwall for the meet with Pete M. Blue skies had replaced yesterday's wet thankfully. We headed by Mathon for Acton Green to drop by some very muddy lane due to roadworks to Bishop's Frome. Now we were faced with the draggy bit of road to Burley Gate. Soon after we took the lane by Westhide for Withington and Radway Bridge on the main Hereford road. This is a new cafe for me and Pete but we received a very warm welcome and were served some lovely refreshments.

After much chat and two cuppas we took to a new lane for me with the wonderful name of Black Hole Lane. Back on known tarmac we took the standard run by Weston Beggard and Yarkhill for Stanley Hill and the run to Bosbury. Now Pete was on roads familiar to him as we went by Old Colwall to finish our chats on the bottom of the Wyche. For the second time today I winched my way back over to drop off for home. We'd had a pleasant ride in good weather (it did cloud over). 48 lumpy smiles


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Feb 2017)

A nice enjoyable day out to Congleton and back, a "Historic Market Town" no less, it was cloudy with plenty of showers. The ride included a couple of 10% short Climbs over the River Dane, that unfortunately I couldn't avoid. It seemed like the tractor muck spreaders were out everywhere. 100km there and back.
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back


----------



## Tilley (16 Feb 2017)

Great trip over Backwell Hill around the end of Bristol airport before descent to Wrington and return via Yatton.


----------



## L Q (16 Feb 2017)

24 miles this morning, 26 miles this evening.

1st 50 mile day I have had for 18 months.

Last 10 felt hard into a light wind.

This year I am determined to do more miles than 2015 as 2016 was a disaster.


----------



## booze and cake (16 Feb 2017)

I had a day off work today, so continued my epic quest to visit all the publicly accessible Champion Trees in London, as listed by the Tree Register. I joined last year to give me access to a UK database based on the personal records of forester, dendrologist, botanist and author of several books on trees, Alan Mitchell.

It currently has 1547 entries for Greater London. I'm also visiting the 50 or so trees in the Time Out Great Trees of London book, any other interesting trees I come across with historical connections, and visiting as many outdoor wooden made sculptures I can find in London. I started this last year, and still have loads to do....I'll be lucky to finish this year to be honest.

I'm no expert at this tree identification lark, and though Spring seems like its going to be with us soon, its still February, and most trees are still without leaves and I'm currently grouping them all together in the 'unidentifiable big stick' category, so to make it easier for a novice I'm concentrating on visiting the evergreens for now.

First up for the day was a Jelly Palm, native to Argentina, Brazil and Uruguay it is a bit colder here than it would like, so its slow growing but it can tolerate temperatures down to about minus 10. The Tree Register has 2 listed in London, a bigger one in the Islamic Garden in Burgess Park (which was closed went I last went there so I've not seen this yet) and a small one in Beckenham on the corner of Bromley Rd and Oakwood Avenue, here it is:




Just round the corner next, to Beckenham Place Park, via the most pot holed road I've seen in ages, a private road so I guess the Council won't touch it. It was like riding through a minefield, some craters looked about 6 inches deep, proper rim breakers, eyes down, no tree gazing!




I'm in the park looking for a Scots Pine, finding it is a mission. I'm going round in circles and the paths are really muddy, I have to stop twice to remove clods of mud from my brakes, forks and wheels. My Italian steed much prefers dry tarmac and I can feel its reluctance with being tasked with UK February cyclocross duties, it tries a few rear wheel slips and slides to encourage me back to terra firma, but I'm not having it. Eventually I find it, I think this is it (the tall one in the middle)




Up near the swanky house in the park I see a massive squirrel, I'm not sure but it looks like someone's drawn on the wonky eyes, which actually improve it I think.




I'm then off to London Road Cemetery in Bromley, which has an impressive Strawberry Tree. It does produce mini strawberries which are apparently edible, but not very nice. There is one near me in Vauxhall that still had fruit on in November, and Battersea Park has a UK Champion hybrid Strawberry Tree which I've visited already.




The cemetery also has a Xanthocyparies Nootkatensis, try saying that after a few shandies, its also known as an Alaska Cedar, Sitka Cypress, Nootka Cypress, Alaska Yellow-cedar, Yellow-cedar or Yellow-cypress




I'm then off over to Lamorby Park. I'm looking for a Giant/Grand/Lowland Fir, but I'm not sure if this is it, there were a number of firs so I'm not sure and I was in a hurry, so further clarification is needed on this. Its still an impressive tree, makes my bike look tiny.




This was another tall one, not sure what this is.




Finally I'm off to Joydens Wood. Its not got any listed Champion Trees, but does have a nice old Oak, which I may come back and photograph in the summer, when its got some clothes on.




I'm actually looking for wooden sculptures, it has some Roman and Saxon carved soldiers, but I was really looking for the big acorn carved seat as shown here, which is brilliant:
https://www.woodlandtrust.org.uk/visiting-woods/wood-information/joydens-wood/
However, I'm not allowed to cycle in this park, so I'm pushing bike around, and its like bog snorkling, its super muddy and I spend a good 40 mins wandering aimlessly about, getting caked in mud and watching my bike tyres slowly turn from 25c's to snow/sand bike size until the wheels no longer turn. Its getting dark and the only wooden sculpture I can find is this weird bush baby thing:




So I admit defeat and vow to come back in drier conditions to seek out the others sculptures, and after a few confused circles I eventually find my way out. My Italian bike is now screaming objections as mud and grit grind on rims, I stop and remove wheels again and armed with a sturdy twig clear as much crud off as I can, I imagine it shouting and wildly gesticulating like an electrocuted Italian waiter, but thankfully I don't understand Italian. I then head back home to Vauxhall, 50 miles done for the day. I have a shower, the muddy bike is sulking in the next room, it won't talk to me. I'm letting it calm down and I'l wash it tomorrow


----------



## gbb (16 Feb 2017)

Finally, finally made it out this evening, perhaps only my third ride this year after a never ending virus.
Just 13 miles...the only notable moment was a nasty shimmy on a downhill....one that never had it on this particular one, I hadn't even built up much speed .
It must be a confidence thing although I did hit a slightly rough patch just before starting to get the shake....meh, I'm definitely not the rider I was 5 years ago .
All good though...good just to get out ...eventually


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2017)

Longest ride this year for my granddaughter.
We set off with the bikes on the roof-bars for a ride around Willen Lakes in Milton Keynes. 






It's a 2.5 mile circuit with several extra added miles as we did the southern circuit twice and a loop back to the cafe for ice creams and hot drinks at, possibly, the most incompetent coffee stops I've ever visited 












And some time to, bravely, feed the swans by hand!!

A lovely 9.1 miles, with a few clouds rolling in and the first spots of rain falling. Back to the car in time to aim home via the Aston Martin forecourt in Nwport Pagnell to ogle the cars I'll never to be able to afford.. 


https://www.strava.com/activities/868357065


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Feb 2017)

Cold and drizzly again this afternoon, didn't need quite as many layers as Sunday though. Today I headed south from Near Sawrey towards Lakeside, then through Finsthwaite (a lot of thwaites round here...) and up the Rusland Valley towards Satterthwaite (told you...) and Grizedale. The drizzle did relent for a while, but only for a while -I kept up a brisk pace anyway, so I hardly noticed. Steady climb up towards Moor Top through the gloaming, then downhill into Hawkshead via some lovely hairpin bends and back to Far Sawrey and some fine ales.That's my 4th ride this week since Sunday (and pretty much every day has been silent and grey..., including yesterday's High Wray , Colthouse and Windermere lakeside ride).


----------



## DaveReading (16 Feb 2017)

Got into the RideLondon, so I upped by lunchtime ride to a nominal 15 miles (14.6 according to the Sigma). Serendipitously the extension missed out a stretch of road that turned out to have been closed without any warning, so I'd have been stuffed if I'd followed my usual route.

Annoyingly, my time came in at 1:00:01.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2017)

Great quest @booze and cake, love the pictures!
Your bike in the London Cemetery seems suspended between the tree and the wall.
My ride today : around 10 miles return to go visit a friend.
The return journey was very enjoyable, a calm, mild, night, hardly any cars on the road.
Spring is nearly here.


----------



## booze and cake (16 Feb 2017)

Thanks @Pat "5mph" , I am going to do a separate thread eventually when I've written it all up properly, and so I don't carpet bomb this thread with tree pics, which may bore some folk into a coma. I always try and have a bike in shot for scale, and if I can get it hanging off a branch, as in that case, even better. I had no chance of that with those tall firs. I did climb up a few trees myself last year, but tree climbing in clippy cloppy cycle shoes, and even worse, jumping out of trees in said shoes, as I did out of the Black Walnut in Marble Hill Park last year, is really not recommended, what a pillock....so no more tree climbing for me.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2017)

@booze and cake - if you ever find a bicycle tree, could you take me a cutting? I could do with one in my garden. 

Actually, it's surprising what little pockets of green you do find in London. Loving your posts.


----------



## booze and cake (17 Feb 2017)

Thanks @Reynard , London does indeed have an amazing amount of green spaces, I've lived here over 20 years and still have'nt been to all the parks yet, and discover new ones all the time.

Trees are great bike props, but if you leave them there too long, the trees claim them as their own
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2255706/Amazing-images-bikes-left-long-trees-them.html


----------



## Stonechat (17 Feb 2017)

Well fine weather called me out again. As my first ride back after injury was flat, I needed a modicum of hills to test myself
Went down to Chertsey, up St Ann's hill, then over to Egham and up Prune Hill.
Then through the Great Park to Cranbourne Gate and down the road and back in the Park at Ascot Gate.
Though not too hard , and I soon knew I needed more fitness

Still it was a good ride apart from the late slow puncture, I opted to pump in up and cycle on. This was needed 3 or 4 more times!

27.16 miles @ a meagre 14.9 mph
971 feet climned

However I am reasonably pleased with my power figures which were a little better than I thought


----------



## gavgav (17 Feb 2017)

A nice mild day meant pleasant evening conditions for a ride after work.

Headed out through Bayston Hill, up Lyth Hill (muddy track again) and then descended down to Exfords Green, with about 4 bats darting around above my head and divebombing me on occasions!

Had an annoying moment on the road to Stapleton, when I met an oncoming car about 50 yards away. I pulled in and they slowed down, flashed their lights as they pulled in as well and so I continued towards them and they decided to then plough on and squeeze past me on a narrow section 

I called at dads for a quick chat and then headed back out to Condover and home via Betton Abbots.

15.7 miles


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2017)

After babysitting for the afternoon with No1 granddaughter and youngest grandchild, who's well into the Terrible Two'sat the moment, I decided that delivering my granddaughter home would best be done on our bikes. (much quicker and easier than getting a bike into a Clio and a beak for her from him.)
She decided that we should take a longer route home which was 1.5 miles rather than the usual half a mile. 
Once clear of the kids, I thought I'd carry on round the block for a few more miles. 
I've had a very slow, and unfindable, p*ncture in the rear tyre on my CX for a while. On my way round, I picked up a thorn or two and just managed to get to Halfords by pumping it up a few times. 
As I didn't have a padlock, and wouldn't leave my Canyon outside a shop on a retail park, or anywhere else, I wheeled it in to buy a couple of new tubes. The lads on the cycling desk admired the CX and we spent a good 10 minutes chatting about Canyon, and bikes in general before I went outside to change the tube and pump it up using the track pump outside the store (Very helpful. I've used it several times now)

As I'd wasted enough time chatting and messing about, I headed home for dinner.

10 miles ridden and home by dusk.

https://www.strava.com/activities/869701175


----------



## Mrs M (17 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks @Pat "5mph" , I am going to do a separate thread eventually when I've written it all up properly, and so I don't carpet bomb this thread with tree pics, which may bore some folk into a coma. I always try and have a bike in shot for scale, and if I can get it hanging off a branch, as in that case, even better. I had no chance of that with those tall firs. I did climb up a few trees myself last year, but tree climbing in clippy cloppy cycle shoes, and even worse, jumping out of trees in said shoes, as I did out of the Black Walnut in Marble Hill Park last year, is really not recommended, what a pillock....so no more tree climbing for me.


Great, love that Jelly Palm 
I love "different" trees (only have 3, a wee palm, a monkey puzzle and a spiral bay).
Looking forward to your new thread.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks @Reynard , London does indeed have an amazing amount of green spaces, I've lived here over 20 years and still have'nt been to all the parks yet, and discover new ones all the time.



Love the pics especially the palm. I remember seeing a huge Canary Island date palm tree on a roundabout near the Houses of Parliament a year or so ago which must have been there for years. Theres supposed to be anonther big one in Fulham but I'm not sure where. Just shows how much warmer London is than surrounding areas.


----------



## toffee (17 Feb 2017)

Not posted a ride for a while but thought I would do today's as it was a bit different.

As Mrs T and I were on both on holiday today we thought we would go down to the velopark at Strategies and give it a try.

Rather than drive straight their we parked at Tottenham Marshes and cycled the the 5 miles in along the River Lee.

It was quite a pleasant cycle along the river with lots of people out. What was a surprise was the number of boats moored along the river which were lived in. Some had obviously not moved in quite a few years.







After paying our £4 each to enter we set off. We went round it around 13 or 14 times in an hour, which in the main, we were the only two going round. Another 3 people came on the circuit while we were there.

So after our spin round the track we set back off back to the car stopping in one of the river side cafes for a cuppa.

A good day out but circuits get a bit boring after a few


----------



## Glow worm (17 Feb 2017)

Just a short 12 mile POETS day ride here today here in the flatlands. After a fair bit of fettling, one of those rare days where nothing creaks, clicks or rubs, (the bike that is!) just a nice smooth ride. No doubt tomorrow will be a different story! 






I hunkered down in my favourite barn owl watching spot as the sun set. Typically I was looking the wrong way when one appeared. There's a pair who hunt these fields each evening and one day I'll get a decent pic of one! 

Home by 6 and still not properly dark and a gloves free ride- spring definately on the way.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2017)

When I've got a few days off work become Dracula: make day in night, night into day!
Still, forced myself up at 8am to join Freewheel North, the cycling hub in Glasgow Green for their Friday ride.
Riders at the start:


Quite nippy this a.m. we soon warmed up as 25 of us left the park heading towards the west end, through Kelvin (it's a river!) Park, then joining the canal path to one of our favorite coffee stops, Lambhill Stables.
There are no horses in Lambhill!



But there's Claudio the bike mechanic (we have common heritage, hehe) and his team.
Thanks to the mechanics, one of our riders re-acquired the use of her low gears, just in time for some short, sharp, uphills on the return journey.
We passed quite a few points of interest, but in a large led ride I can't stop every moment for a picture like I would do on my own 
Canal path view:



I left the group to head back to the suburbs, needing to do a wee detour before going home, I had to find out where a certain venue was that I have to attend next week.
It was up a big hill, on a heavy trafficked main road.
The venue looked seedy.
I might not attend a meting there at 7.30pm 
Around 25 miles today, I'm gaining up on @skudupnorth on our yearly challenge


----------



## Jenkins (18 Feb 2017)

After a morning of domestics and a quick trip to mum's this afternoon, having stuck a casserole in the oven, I really only had time for a quick 10 mile run to check the accuracy of the computer settings on my new Giant Rapid 1 compared to the Garmin with the idea of finishing off the vacuuming, etc before eating.

Unfortunately, things went somewhat awry when I started to think about a couple of tracks I'd seen on a map on Thursday was going to check out on Saturday when I had them loaded onto the Garmin Touring - they just had to be done today. The first involved what I thought was a surfaced bridleway or track through the Orwell Country Park and under the Orwell Bridge - unfortunately, after an initial wrong turn down a muddy track (difficult to get back up on slicks!) my chosen track turned out to be little more than a heavily rutted farm track with added damp sand and rocks so I probably won't bother with that again.

Once back onto normal roads, I encountered Friday afternoon Ipswich traffic heading across to the second track I wanted to have a look at. Although I knew the road name and where it led off, I didn't know exactly where the turning was and almost missed it. This led to a completely unmarked footpath under the A14 leading to a road into Sproughton which could be useful as a future short cut. From there it was over the River Gipping with a quick photo stop for the old mill...






before continuing back into Ipswich and the normal back road home once out of town.

Somehow the quick 10 miler had turned out to be a 30 mile, 2hr outing, but dinner was perfectly cooked in that time!

https://www.strava.com/activities/869792581


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks @Reynard , London does indeed have an amazing amount of green spaces, I've lived here over 20 years and still have'nt been to all the parks yet, and discover new ones all the time.
> 
> Trees are great bike props, but if you leave them there too long, the trees claim them as their own
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2255706/Amazing-images-bikes-left-long-trees-them.html



That article's kinda cool 

One of my favourite "quiet spaces" in London isn't actually very green, but it's a lovely place to just stop and pause - and that's the Emirates Stadium. On non match days it's a haven of peace in a really busy part of town.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Love the pics especially the palm. I remember seeing a huge Canary Island date palm tree on a roundabout near the Houses of Parliament a year or so ago which must have been there for years. Theres supposed to be anonther big one in Fulham but I'm not sure where. Just shows how much warmer London is than surrounding areas.



There's a mahoosive palm tree outside Hackney Town Hall


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

Today's ride - well, technically yesterday's ride now - was the 10 mile round trip to Ely Station. First time on the commute since mid-November that it's been so mild; was a lovely sunny morning on the way out and a cool but not cold night on the way back. Hiking coat and altura gloves were a bit too warm today, but at this time of year I'd rather still be too warm than too cold.

Lots of cyclists out and about in the morning. Saw a chap coming the other way on a hybrid barely a mile into the commute, then got overtaken by a very cheery chap on what looked like a flat bad roadie on Downham Common - he said hello as he passed me. Soon after I passed him as he was having a drink and a snackette at the bottom of Lawn Lane. Saw several more cyclists on the road into Ely.

Legs felt good, and I made pretty swift progress en route to the station. I'd have made better progress if I didn't have to stop at every single red light in town and the lights for the roadworks on the Downham Road. Took me 35 mins all in, so plenty of time to get the bike in the racks and catch my usual train. There were quite a lot of cyclists on the train too - several people with Brommies, one chap with a folder that *wasn't* a Brommie and a lady with a Bobbin who said hello when she spotted the helmet tucked underneath my arm.

Got back later than I'd intended - busy day and train delayed, so didn't get back to Ely till 20 past 11. Took me half an hour to cycle home. At that time of night, there's no traffic, no drunks spilling out of the pubs in town, just me, my bike and the night.


----------



## booze and cake (18 Feb 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Love the pics especially the palm. I remember seeing a huge Canary Island date palm tree on a roundabout near the Houses of Parliament a year or so ago which must have been there for years. Theres supposed to be anonther big one in Fulham but I'm not sure where. Just shows how much warmer London is than surrounding areas.



Well remembered! I did the Parliament and the Fulham one, and a few others on a ride I did in November:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4570957

There is also 4 big ones near the Bristol car showroom in Kensington, here's 2 of them:




And here's another totally dominating a tiny front garden in Clapham:






Reynard said:


> That article's kinda cool
> 
> One of my favourite "quiet spaces" in London isn't actually very green, but it's a lovely place to just stop and pause - and that's the Emirates Stadium. On non match days it's a haven of peace in a really busy part of town.



Ahh you mean the library, its that quiet on match days too  (I support the other team in North London, but lets not get into that here...)



Reynard said:


> There's a mahoosive palm tree outside Hackney Town Hall



Ooohh great, thanks. I have'nt got that one, duly noted, I'll try and papp that over the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2017)

Well 38 miles done and dusted this morning out before 5.30am so nice and early .






Cross country to Yardley Hastings , Olney and back via Harrold , Sharnbrook and Irchester with only a quick stop at St Peters in Sharnbrook .











Furthest ride to date on the Bmc and it rides well just got to stop the saddle creeping back now .


----------



## Jon George (18 Feb 2017)

Jenkins said:


> This led to a completely unmarked footpath under the A14 leading to a road into Sproughton which could be useful as a future short cut. From there it was over the River Gipping with a quick photo stop for the old mill...
> 
> View attachment 338363
> 
> ...



As a stupid and reckless teenager in the early seventies, I cycled on this millpond when it had frozen over one year. What a twonk!


----------



## colly (18 Feb 2017)

Up early and out just after 6am. Not as early as planned but after deciding breakfast _before_ I went out rather than after and then getting lights attached, tightening what looked like a slack chain, going back in to get a neck muff. I set off.
I've been busy doing other stuff so not been out for a week or more and so decided a longer ride was needed. I made for Ilkley and went via Harrogate Road, Eccup Reservoir, Weardley, Arthington, Pool in Wharfedale and Otley. It was just about light as I passed through Otley and I took the main road, passed Burley and on into Ilkley.
I came back on the back road which is on the far side of the river. A bit more up and down but much more scenic. For some reason in Askwith I turned left to take the road up to Blubberhouses Moor, literally a last second decision. Even as I began the climb I wondered why. It's around 1.5miles to the crossroads at the top and while it isn't the steepest hill around it is unrelenting. The steepest bit at just under 10% comes right at the last 100m too. Always something to look forward to I suppose. I was on fixed so it was slow going at times but made it the top well enough. Even stopped for a pic or two:







If you look closely at the last pic you can see Menwith Hill RAF Station in the distance. In fact it's occupied by the US airforce/army. It's a listening post and the story goes they scan telephone and e mail traffic, amongst other things, to detect any likely threat. (now I have mentioned it I expect a computer on the base will be reading and analising this post )
So from there it was the long fast decent into Otley and home via the climb up to Bramhope, up past the rear of Golden Acre Park, Moortown and Roundhay Park.
Lovely steady ride. No dramas.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13007868


----------



## booze and cake (18 Feb 2017)

I got two for the price of one


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Feb 2017)

So I got to Thetford forest today. I went with my mate Stuart.
We had some great fun playing about in the bomb holes.
One particular hole we both made a total mess of. The decent in is fairly steep, but there are 2 rocky bits just before. We both cocked this up in a similar style. This put me right off, and I never got my weight to the back of the bike. How on earth I didn't go over the handle bars will remain a mystery! I went down the 40° slope on my front wheel alone I think. It was a cock up styled with panach I think!

Later on in another crater there was a pesky tree root just at the exit.... it took me 4 attempts to not put a foot down. I wasn't going to let it beat me!

Here's Stu just about to make a foot fault





Good fun was had by two old codgers!

24 forestry miles!


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Feb 2017)

Very pleasant, easy, Saturday afternoon, flat Cheshire ride around Tatton park, then on to Plumley and Daresbury. 36miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Feb 2017)

Early-ish run out to miss the club runners today. Nowt fancy, just wanted to get a 50km qualifying ride in, just in case I fall out of the 100km challenge. One of my usual routes in reverse out to Ascot. Sorry no pics as in a hurry. 33 miles on the button in 2hrs, then the afternoon spent laying on the drive working on SWMBO car.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I got two for the price of one
> View attachment 338431



I blame my brain for what I type at stupid o'clock in the morning. Forgot there were two of them 

Am red and white through & through as I grew up a stone's throw away from the stadium. But you're right, we won't cross swords over that in this thread.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Feb 2017)

5 of us today. Me, Sara P, Richard B and Jose MLB in the Green and Pete M at Upton. We headed out with catch up chat flowing well for Birlingham where we paused for the snowdrops in the churchyard. Lovely spread there was. We rode all the way around the church before heading for the Combertons. Chat continued via Cropthorne before we crossed the Jubilee Bridge for Fladbury and the cafe. Still the chat continued whilst our refreshments disappeared.

Back in the saddle we rode Hill Furze and over the airfield for Pinvin and the ford. A lovely Mute Swan tolerated our stopping to admire before we carried on. Pete called the run around by Littleworth and Stonehall common where Sara headed her way home. The muddy bends at Pirton Court caused a bit of excitement as Jose misjudged and an oncoming car locked up wheels. No harm done. Pete parted at Upton as we three went by the standard run homeward.

It had been a pleasant social outing on a reasonable winter's day. I'd tested out my new chain and cassette too. Just a few minor adjustments to make. Another good job followed up by a good ride. 56 smiles


----------



## bruce1530 (18 Feb 2017)

Nice run up the coast to Largs and back this morning. 40k round trip. One of those trips where the winter gear was too warm, but anything lighter would have been cold.

Back brake didn’t feel right, so decided to stay away from hills - at least, that’s my excuse :-)

Strava tells me that I set a new personal best on the northbound section, which was nice. Until I looked more closely and saw that of the 9 people who have done that stretch today, my PB was 8th fastest  I take some consolation in knowing that there was a chain gang in front of me, and half of the other times were from that.

Quite a lot of cyclists out today, maybe more than I was expecting for a February day. Strava tells me that I passed @Brandane going the other way.


----------



## Billy Wizz (18 Feb 2017)

It's been a while, tommorow I'm out back from an injury.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Feb 2017)

So I went out with Mr S today to top 30 miles. We had a bright idea to cycle along the canal as far as Leighton Buzzard, this was abandoned after 5 miles as it was like cycling through treacle. We got to a nice cafe, had a lovely latte and a piece of magnificent cake and then carried on. At 21.5 miles we stopped for an hour with my dad and had another cuppa then we headed home just as the sun came out. It was cool today but not too cold, we made it home and I checked my Garmin. 30.9 miles done which is just short of my first ever 50km at an average of 9.4 miles which would have been my normal 10 mph average if not for the first 5 miles. I have had a fab day though and will break my 50km duck next time.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/870980024/embed/b53454ff1fa661bd0f1b9c36c9d3c70482f5e174



Lovely latte cake





Mr S chilling happily


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Feb 2017)

Nice one @Smithbat !


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2017)

First 50 miler since the middle of November but I went with a group from the club who made sure that I got round. Twice I tried to make them go on without me, but they made me stick with them and find the legs from somewhere. We went out down the A57 through Irlam and over Warbuton Bridge, then had a lovely ride through the Cheshire lanes around High Legh, Arley, Plumley, Lower Peover, stopping for cofee and cake at The Seven Sisters Ice Cream Farm, Ollerton, then we also rode through Tatton Park @GuyBoden , though I'm guessing we went in the opposite direction to you. Still more Cheshire lanes were enjoyed through Rostherne, High Legh again, then round the edge of Dunham Massey from Little Bollington, then a new route back over Carrington Moss ( bit pot holey but fine in the dry) to get to Flixton, this time crossing back over The Ship Canal at The Irlam Locks, which shortened the last leg back up the A57, then the lovely path on the Port Salford Greenway, where the group split for our own last few miles home.
I needed the push that I got from riding with a faster group, making me dig in when I wanted to slow Down. It's 2 weeks until the Winter Polocini sportive which is 64 miles. I'm riding with the club but I need to get my legs going by then.
Hope my legs will work tomorrow, I'm leading the A ride to Dunham!!


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Feb 2017)

Finally got my metric half century in for this month - and what a day to do it. It was almost tropical out there today...

Was late out by my standards, not hitting the streets until just after 11:30, so decided to try and keep to quieter roads, as much as that's possible around here. I decided to combine bit of a couple of different regular routes to change things round - I believe the young, trendy folk would call it a 'mash up'

Local roads up onto Coal Road, then Red Hall lane, a quick sprint down the A58 and on to Whin Moor Lane for the twisty route into Shadwell and the loooong descent through the village followed by the sharp climb back up to the A58 and onto Carr Lane for the lumpy route into Thorner.
Through there and the climb up Milner Lane and the right along the ridge to East Rigton, then the mudfest that is Bramham Lane and out onto Thorner Lane, then Thorner Road down into Bramham.
Up the hill there, looping round the top side of the village and onto Toulston Lane for the undulations as far as Garnet Lane, which I took across the A659 and over the A64 before the descent into Stutton. Being easily amused I took Fanny Lane through the village, before straddling the Cock Beck and the single track road out to the A162, climbing up the hill before turning left onto Raw Lane for the run to Ulleskelf, where I had a bit of a headwind to temper my speed.
Took a spin through the village for a change, and stopped for a breather and an energy bar - and a couple of photos:










Meanwhile, overhead a light aircraft was looping round practicing landing and taking off at the former RAF Church Fenton - which I'd be passing shortly.
Down the road to Church Fenton, passing a huge stack of turnips at the roadside, timing passing the end of the runway just as the plane was taking off again - fun, but I daresay not as impressive as when Lightnings used to do it...
Through the village noticing loads of building work going on, yet sadly The White Horse pub has closed and the lease is up for grabs. Who'd bet against that prime spot being used for more 'executive' housing?
Over the railway line and the long straight run to Barkston Ash, across the A162 (again) and on to Saxton, past the cricket club and on, eventually, to Aberford where I stopped to take off my windproof jacket, such was the temperature! 
Through the village and onto cattle Lane for the lumpiness to Barwick, crossing Cock Beck again, and really starting to feel it on the slight but unrelenting climb to, through and beyond the village.
Eventually reached the drop into Scholes before the decent of Leeds Road (pedalling, into the wind...), the final crossing of Cock Beck and then local roads up to home.

*34.62 miles* (55.71km) in a steady *2h 46m* at *13.7mph*, with *1,689ft* climbed and a balmy average temperature of 8.5°C, although it felt warmer.

Would have liked to have got a higher average speed, but not really surprised given the lack of bike time recently (indoor cycling just isn't the same).
On a happier note it was great to get out there with a few less layers on - and to have to take my jacket off mid-ride! There were also loads of cyclists out there, which can only be a good thing. 

And finally, a map:


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2017)

After a morning diying layer a concrete floor in old coal house ready for conversion to downstairs loo for mum . I had an hour spare so out with the bike .Went for my normal hour climbing loop . Through Newtown Linford and on to Pollybotts lane were the efforts of hand mixing the concrete were felt and a hard grind to the top then round the back of Markfield to Thornton down and back up again after crossing the Dam of the reservoir decidedly turn to Ratby to add some miles back home via Groby and managed a strava pr on the climb into Newtown Linford not sure how that happened . 16.9:miles in the bag in dry and only slightly chilly conditions but a cold wind


----------



## Mike_P (18 Feb 2017)

Around 21 1/2 miles today





The observant will note a similarity in the gradient profile around 4 and 7.5 miles and a mirror image around 5 miles. An unexpected ride forth, back and forth again caused by a loud clatter which when I stopped nothing seemed to be amiss, continued on and looked again and only then realised my rear light was missing - had not switched the lights on and had completely forgot anyway they were on the bike. Anyway the fallen off light was smack in the centre of the northbound lane so presumably had not been run over by any vehicles and worked okay.




So back forth and for the second time the village of Ripley (N Yorks) as popular as ever




Another village with a pleasant centre is Scriven, now almost consumed by the northern suburbs of Knaresborough




One junction I am very wary of is this one in Knaresborough when wanting to proceed the down the road the cars are queueing on and their is a queue of vehicles behind to the right which are either going to do the same or turn right.




I tend to meekly go straight ahead and hug the opposing kerb line with one very acute, and slow, turn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

13 miles this day, out past the cheese factory and return, some Jersey cows and some big ole windmills. Very few other cyclists, but a couple I know on a tandem went past me, and I saw some runners out as well.
62F, 17C
Winds W10
Relative humidity 44%
Barometer 29.78 1010.8mb
Sunny, and beautiful for February.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

I am trying for the metric half tomorrow. On the K2, as the Trek 600 is not out of the basement yet.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2017)

Another early one for me and 31 miles covered on the Bmc and no saddle slipping backwards issue's so that is good .






Across to @betty swollocks side of the county then on to Thrapston ,Slipton ,Barton Seasgrave ,Isham ,Orlingbury and back home down the nearly finished new mad mile .






Last bit into a slight head wind but all in all a good ride .


----------



## mark st1 (19 Feb 2017)

First ride for me today since the 6th of November having been permanently ill getting to grips with a new job and other real life stuff it just saped all my fitness mojo. However New Jersey and cap purchased as a treat by my lovely wife she basically kicked me out the door this morning ! Just followed my nose really out through the Walthams towards Hurst Wokingham then into Bracknell (which seems to have been under construction for decades). Then a nice trip up to Ascot the peanut roundabout then down the TT's favourite Drift Road headwind wasn't pleasant 

Over the M4 dropping back into White Waltham then back to home. Thoroughly enjoyable to be back in the saddle bit chilly first off but new jersey jacket thing was pucker.

33.9 miles with an 18.4 mph avg

https://www.strava.com/activities/871662183/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1487496655





Plastic on metal !
Cheers
Mark.


----------



## Katherine (19 Feb 2017)

Well my tired legs made it round the A ride today and considering that I was meant to be leading, I wasn't actually at the front for a lot of it! A lot of the leading became shouting directions to those riders ahead with faster and fresher legs. It was good for me though and made me press on when I would have slowed down had I been on my own. Mercifully the wind was at the back of us up the long stretch of the A57. There were some motorcyclists stopped at the top of the Warbuton Bridge taking pictures of the view, so it's not just cyclists and walkers that do that. 
So a lovely ride to Dunham again, with a wet and windy start but I was glad to take off my winter jacket once it had dried up as it was so warm!


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2017)

A short ride for me today. Coventry Road Clubs Deeley charity Ride, I did the 28 mile short route and rode to and from the event, a total of 37 miles. Another lovely day for a bike ride, cool cloudy and with a light breeze. Out about nine for the short ride to the HQ to get signed on then out onto the course. Most of the ride was on familiar lanes but there was one I've not ridden before a couple I haven't ridden for sometime and a couple of junctions I approached from a different direction just to keep me on my toes. A well organized well sign posted event and a lovely morning out on my bike.

http://www.coventry.gov.uk/events/e...ntry_road_club_sportivecycle_ride_for_charity

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13028650


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Feb 2017)

The tandem came out today. From home we rolled down to Toft then took a left for Comberton. Soon enough we were in Haslingfield at the foot of Chapel Hill, I've not been up it in ages. A slow trudge up, my legs a bit lethargic, Mrs Daves weren't much better. Nearing the top an idiot in a Porsche screamed past. Knob.

Then it was our turn to scream down the other side. We topped out at 36.5 mph, great fun! On through Barrington and Orwell where some dick tried to put his van through a gap between us and a parked car that just wasn't big enough.

We went through the Wimpole estate. It was busy. A quick loo stop and then we were on our way to Arrington.





It's a windy little hill that on the tandem you never really get going, so it's sit and spin. Near the top is a pretty little church 





Then we found ourselves at the foot of Croydon hill. This is another 1st gear job.

At the top in one of the fields was a buzzard, a dead thing and 4 magpies in some sort of Mexican standoff. It was all very tense. On the road from here to Gamlingay we were exposed to a chilly wind. The forecast sun just never materialised.

We stopped at Waresley garden centre and had a panini each and halves on a sticky bun. There were a few other cyclists in there.

On the way back home we saw some lovely birds. Kestrel, buzzard, goldfinch, fieldfare, redwing, long tailed tit and for the first time this year the skylarks could be seen & heard on high.

35 miles. A good ride.


----------



## Diggs (19 Feb 2017)

This year has been a slow stuttering start! Nothing serious but colds and the like and I'm currently halfway through a course of tablets for a throat infection.
Determined to finally get out this weekend so I did a dry run for my potential bike commute. There are a few lively bits but over all, it looks quite good.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2017)

The Fragrant Mrs P and I went for a pootle over to Aston Pottery tea rooms today, about 20 miles from here. Its is a cool grey day day with a slight head wind. The roads in Oxfordshire are not getting any better, and on the way out went via Harwell village, Steventon, East Hannay, Frilford, Kingston Bagpuiz and Standlake. A lovely hot chocolate at the tea room the back a slightly different way through Bampton, Buckland, Charney Bassett, Lyford and West Hannay, this was a much quieter route with hardly any traffic, at East Hannay we stopped again at a farm shop for a sausage roll and coffee, a lovely mornings ride.

On the way back through Steventon I took a some photos of a really awful bit of traffic calming that had become a bit of a state, I took some photos of it to report to the council. Not a lot of photos today 'cos the FMP doesn't like to keep stopping.

A thoroughly lovely ride today, loads of cyclists about, especially at the cafe, at least 40 riders, including Bicester Millennium Cycle Club and the Club from Swindon plus others, it's a very popular cafe for wheelers.






Bike against a wall.






Why would a cyclist use that?






Just as bad in the other direction.






You need a 4x4 bike to get through that lot.






Aston Pottery, excellent Tea Room






43.36 miles today, the longest of the year so far.


----------



## Donger (19 Feb 2017)

What a fine mild day it is in Gloucestershire today. 11 balmy degrees meant shorts and sleeveless club shirt for me, and I never felt chilly. The sun even made a brief appearance, and some daffodils were out in Longney. I'll say it quietly, but I think Spring may have sprung early.

32.3 miles for me today. Did the club's short ride out to Stroud, up a steep hill to Selsley and Middleyard and looping back to Gloucester via Frocester, Frampton on Severn and a nice canal-side cafe stop at Saul Junction. Cruised along one of my favourite stretches of road along the banks of the Severn at Epney at 20mph. feeling the joys of Spring. Gazillions of other cyclists out and about today, in stark contrast to last week's 100km without meeting a single other cyclist.

An absolute joy to be out on a bike today. Enjoy your rides, everyone. 
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (19 Feb 2017)

After the hilly rides of the last few weeks, I went for something flatter today, but with increased distance and indeed it was my longest Shropshire ride since last June. There was also some new territory to explore for the first time.

Woke to the radio presenter saying it was mild outside, but it was actually distinctly chilly, grey and with a very gusty and much stronger than forecast wind blowing from the west.

I took the cycle lanes up to Heathgates and then along the old canal path to Uffington, which seriously needs to be re-surfaced now, with much of it a mud bath. Shrewsbury likes to portray itself as a cycling friendly town, but it's far from it and the condition of the paths and bridleways are appalling quite frankly.

Glad to get out onto the road to Upton Magna and then the climbs up East Haughmond and Ebury Hill, before the nice descent, with the gusty wind from the side making it a bit interesting in the exposed gaps, to Bings Heath.

The wind was behind me on the section to Shawbury and then Moreton Corbett, where I paused for a drink by the castle ruins.





I continued on to Stanton upon Hine Heath and onto the new lanes that I had plotted to explore on my route map. With the wind behind me and lovely flat countryside I was cruising along at 15 to 20mph for a good half an hour. I crossed the busy A53 with no issues and reached High Hatton, before more pleasant and flat lanes down to Ellerdine Heath. There was nothing exceptional about the scenery, but it was really flat and easy cycling country and there are so many more lanes to explore in the direction of Market Drayton, which I will endeavour to return to soon. The only downside was that I had now turned into the wind and that made it hard going for the rest of the ride.

I paused for lunch with a view of The Wrekin, at Osbaston and the impressive sight of a Buzzard taking off from the field nearby.

As I set off in the direction of High Ercall, I became aware of some odd looking orange patches on the road and then realised they were squashed carrots! For a good mile or so there were carrots everywhere, on the verges and on the road, so I can only assume something has been losing its load along there recently.

I reached High Ercall, which is a really depressing village these days, due to the pub and army bases both being derelict. I remember going there many times in my youth, to events and it's a sad state of affair now.

I had a short section on the busy main road, which is a bit of a rat run for people heading to Newport, and I had an annoying close pass from a knobber in a squashed Range Rover, before turning down the lane to Rodington Heath.

Next was Rodington and then Longden on Tern, before the lanes around to Isombridge and Walcot. Second knobber of the ride along here, with a woman in a Citroen C3 hammering it along the lanes and having no intention of slowing down as she forced me into the verge. She got a mouthful and a v sign, stupid mare. 

It was really hard going into the wind to Withington and Upton Magna, where I joined the Pelham Rd for the first time since it's much needed re-surfacing. It is so much better now, with smooth tarmac and my fillings are glad of it!

The busier road to Atcham was extremely clogged with traffic today, due to an event at Attingham Park and indeed I joined a queue trying to get out onto the old A5. Managed to cross over it and over Atcham Bridge, before the climbs up to Betton Abbots and home.

43.4 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Feb 2017)

Today's target was Febs 50 miler .As a reward for diying at mums yesterday my big sister offered breakfast at nice pies my favorite cafe stop so I not going to refuse . So hatched a plan to do 30 miles pre cafe stop . Out the door at 0845 in nice conditions if a bit windy . Anstey ,Cropston,Rothley and Cossington where I set off to repeat a CC ride did last year . Up humble lane and up the Wreake Valley . Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby and Frisby and turned over The A607 to the rolling terrain around Gaddesby and back over the A607 to Asfordby and up Saxileby hill . Needed to check this out as I leading a CC ride up it next week and a well known hill avoider had reported it's very muddy its was like oh it's muddy can we go round it . All as fine so we're going up it . Up along the ridge to Ab Kettleby and had time so turned to Holwell and back to Nice pies 100 yards from the entrance and I see my sister car turn in hows that for timing. So 30 miles in the bag . Note for @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman they now do Sunday dinners so going to be busy at dinner time lots of reserved tables. After coffee and Beans on toast back on the bike and turn into the expected headwind . Seagrave ,Sileby and had to extend so back to Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and home 53.5 miles in the bag lovely ride and great cafe break . Big sister transported some pies home so a couple of nice teas this week


----------



## LarryDuff (19 Feb 2017)

Did 40 odd miles yesterday and got muddier than me or the bike have ever been.


----------



## Jon George (19 Feb 2017)

Just back from my second ride of the day (an excursion to The Briarbank - great jazz - and The Fat Cat - numerous long-lost friends coming up and saying hello) so I am not totally coherent. 

Once again, the intentions were honest (I woke at 8.00 and instantly thought about going for a long ride), but I snoozed, instead. Consequently, I only managed 13 miles before I had to come back and then go out to the pub. (See above.)
I was horrendously over-dressed. It's only February and I should have dispensed with the winter jacket today. Still, I struggled on for a bit, then cut short any thoughts of a longer ride as I remembered that one of my favourite pubs in Ipswich had jazz this afternoon. (See above. The pianist was blind - I was in my jazz element.) 
And a couple of pics.

One from Friday night outside The Fat Cat:-






And this one (I suspect this is not the first for CC this year) out at Playford and some snowdrops.


----------



## bruce1530 (19 Feb 2017)

Out about 9.30 today - bright dry morning, although the forecast was for rain about 12. Planned to be home before that. Same start as yesterday - north along the coast for 20k to Largs. A little slower than yesterday, pleasant and uneventful.

Decided to follow the moor road up through the Brisbane Glen towards Loch Thom. It’s a 930ft climb from sea level to the top, over about 5 miles. Didn’t plan to go all the way to the top, just far enough to make the round trip a 50k.

Quite a lot of cyclists on that road, in both directions. Passed a couple of guys who were fixing a puncture - spoke for a few secs then moved on. Passed another chap who shouted “watch out for the thorns, I saw 2 punctures here yesterday” - the hedges had just been cut. 

By this time, it was wet - low cloud, and a constant drizzle. Passed the 25k point, was about 2/3 of the way up - decided to push on to the top before turning.

Just past the little reservoir, there’s a short, very steep section. Low gear. Up, out of the saddle. Something doesn’t sound right - what’s that clicking? Then chain snapped!

Fortunately, I had a chain breaker and quicklink with me, so it wasn’t a complete disaster. But by the time I fixed it, it was much wetter - my hands were so wet and oily I could barely get the gloves back on. 

At that point, I turned round and headed back. A good coffee in Largs raised my spirits a bit. 

54k in total. I think I’ll fit a new chain before I go out again.


----------



## Flyboy (19 Feb 2017)

Did Darwin to Rivington off road route today , mist and drissle all day , cold as well . But I still enjoyed. My fatty proper nailed the moors section .


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Feb 2017)

After a much disturbed night (the dog is unwell), I was all discombobulated this morning and just couldn't get going.
So, had a walk to the Co-op for a paper and essentials and when I got back sat down and could quite easily have spent the day there watching rubbish telly. but I had a word with myself about making the most of this unseasonal weather and, after some Grade A faffing about getting ready, eventually got out the door just after half 9.
I'll be honest, I'd no plan on where to go and just wanted to get out and clear my fuddled brain. The first mile was hard work, but I eventually got into a rhythm and found myself heading on Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane for a wind assisted push to Thorner Lane and the descent of Sandhills (Van Zyl Hill) into the Thorner village.
It was a lot greyer today than yesterday, and there was much more of a wind blowing, but it was still mild so it was through the village and up Church Hill (hard work today) and along past Bramham Park and though the dip at Wothersome with the inevitable climb up the other side.
At the top I turned left onto Thorner Lane (the other one) and found myself cycling into a notable headwind. This was momentarily forgotten as I accelerated down the dip on here, but not as I slogged up the other side and back into the wind.
Right onto Bramham Lane and then onto Jewitt Lane to hide from the wind behind the hedgerows. If you cycle round here you'll know I was expecting a bit of mud, but it was ridiculous today - and not just mud either as I passed the pig farm... (I've just spent the last 20 minutes on the council website reporting the state of the roads all round here - I'd have been better on an MTB on this section today)
On a happier note, there were a lot of people out, cyclists, walkers (wearing wellies) and horseriders, all of them cheery and saying hello, etc.
The mud continues along Compton Lane, where Farmer Giles in his Land Rover forced his way past on the single track road a whole twenty yards before there was actually room for me to let him through , more mud on Rigton Green and Mill Lane, before the delights of Holme Farm Lane and mud-free tarmac! 
From there it's a steady ride onto Milner lane and along the ridge all the way to Thorner, passing a tandem of tandems with their 4 riders sat having a brew.
Into Thorner and my legs were feeling it, so I decided to head directly towards home rather than adding an extra couple of miles on via Carr Lane.
First though, I stopped for some Haribo and a couple of photos before tackling the climb out of the village:











Yep, that's how grey it was out there today.

Anyhow, back on the bike and up the hill, which as always was hard work but never quite as bad as you remember it being. Onto Skeltons Lane (into the wind this time...), then eventually onto Coal Road and a couple of unnecessary close passes  before getting onto local roads down to home, with a final spin round the block to push the mileage on.

*17.07 miles* (27.47km) in a very steady *1h 20m* at an average of *12.7mph* with *820ft* climbed and an average temperature of 7.1°C. After yesterdays half century, I really felt my current lack of bike time on todays ride, but for all that I felt a lot better in myself when I got home than I had when I set off, so it's all good. Some days you've just got to get out there and the ride will take care of itself.
A good number of cyclists out today too, most of them faster than me 

And finally, a map:


----------



## iandg (19 Feb 2017)

Legs were dead after a wet thrash around the local trails yesterday so wasn't planning to go far - Del had other ideas and completed 52km around the Achmor - Callanish - Breascleit loop. Head/cross wind out but a lovely tail wind ride home along the Pentland Road. Oh - and first ride out on the Genesis Equilibrium that I've been building up for the last 6 months 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/871926818/embed/a4b33a90433505ec7a8f5ba5a1d96e50009bd5b4


----------



## Mike_P (19 Feb 2017)

18ish miles today (Strava 17.6, Garmin 18.24 ) with 1014 ft climbing according to Strava.




This is way TdY this year will be leaving the village of Hamspsthwaite , not that a significant climb but in a south-westerly direction so it was somewhat of a slog today with the wind. Its the climb starting at the 5 mile mark, the slight dip two thirds the way up on the gradient profile is due to me turning off to find more hills!





Not only hills found but big white golf balls - RAF Menwith Hill from the east contrasting with the natural stone building





Nearer on are those "golf balls" not actually the set for The Prisoner - I am not a number!


----------



## gbb (19 Feb 2017)

Waited for the temps to rise a bit, they never did so out a bit late alongside the A1M then turned round and looped through a bit of countryside. Just the 19 miles but all good, went past a farm where I assume they're putting food out for red kite, a regular swirl of them in the sky's above, around 30 of them today. Other notables, one muntjack deer, one green woodpecker and newborn lambs, first I've seen this year.


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2017)

Cheers @13 rider! 

Fancied a century ride yesterday but also some exploring. So I plotted a route to take advantage of the wind and the £13 train from Lincoln to Lufbra. 

Headed up through Kinoulton and Bottesford on tried and trusted roads. Nearly bumped into friends en route from Strava flyby's...a shame I didn't but onward to Fulbeck and The Tack Room cafe. 50 miles completed and a BLT in my stomach, I continued on. 

Quick right turn and an 8% climb awaited me...in Lincolnshire!! These aren't meant to exist!! Still, once I was up there, it was a nice long descent toward Timberland and on the fence roads to Woodhall Spa. Quick stop to take a picture of the Dambusters Memorial and then headed north to Bardney and the heritage centre next to the old railway station. Quick stop for a drink and then into the wind across exposed land to Waddington to see XM607. 

From there, a quick ride into Hykeham and the train home. 100.6 miles completed and a lovely day riding.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> Cheers @13 rider!
> 
> Fancied a century ride yesterday but also some exploring. So I plotted a route to take advantage of the wind and the £13 train from Lincoln to Lufbra.
> 
> ...


.
I was impressive with your average speed but you now told me it was tailwind assisted . It still looks impressive just not quite as much


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> Cheers @13 rider!
> 
> Fancied a century ride yesterday but also some exploring. So I plotted a route to take advantage of the wind and the £13 train from Lincoln to Lufbra.
> 
> ...



I don't know whether riding with the wind and getting the train back is cheating or very clever . When I saw your Strava I thought bloody hell your going to have a hard ride back on Sunday.


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2017)

13 rider said:


> .
> I was impressive with your average speed but you now told me it was tailwind assisted . It still looks impressive just not quite as much



 not too much slower than my fastest ton though, just lower effort to get there!


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't know whether riding with the wind and getting the train back is cheating or very clever . When I saw your Strava I thought bloody hell your going to have a hard ride back on Sunday.



I'm going for very clever!! It enables me to explore new roads without having to drive somewhere. Was going to stay with a friend but things didn't work out.

Should add that you should try it....1hr 30 from Lincoln to Lufbra and the train then goes to Leicester!! Stops everywhere en route so plenty of options!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> I'm going for very clever!! It enables me to explore new roads without having to drive somewhere. Was going to stay with a friend but things didn't work out.
> 
> Should add that you should try it....1hr 30 from Lincoln to Lufbra and the train then goes to Leicester!! Stops everywhere en route so plenty of options!



Sounds like a good idea for a forum ride


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sounds like a good idea for a forum ride



We'll have to discuss it next week....already planned another route that way!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Feb 2017)

As my other half builds up distance towards her charity ride in May, we decided to make today the day to aim for her first metric half century. I also needed one of those for the CC challenge. We set off from Hitchin and rode the 4 miles up to Baldock to meet up with the rest of the group. A fairly benign day weather wise saw 9 of our group turning out, so we weren't short of company. 

From Baldock we rode roughly northeast through Wallington, Sandon, Therfield and Litlington up to Abington Pigotts where we had our break (and a nice pint of Boltmaker in a very cosy pub). On the way back we routed through Shingay, Steeple Morden and Ashwell before ending up back at Baldock where we split and rode the last few miles home as a pair. 

55.7 hilly kilometres. Well done to wifey for completing her first metric 50!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Feb 2017)

@CarlP 
If you go to the crazy guy on a bike website and look for trips people have done in rural Romania you'll have trouble knowing which is your picture. Oxfordshire!?!?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2017)

I'm right with it with this technology palava hehehe, posting from my mobile so I don't have to transfer ride pictures to the laptop, let's see if it works!
Another Belles ride today, along the river Clyde certainly not for the challenge but for the company.
Clinck clanck clunking, there's been a noise from my bottom bracket since yesterday's commute, must investigate.
It was a lovely morning, quite mild for February, hardly anybody about, which is convenient when using shared paths.
Lots of banter, hardly an incline, we did a wee explore too, without getting lost!
Signaling right was seriously practiced: what better place than a quiet, straight, river path for this?
Coffee break was had in Cambuslang's Morrison's, where the price of Sheba cat food was commented upon ... Ahem ...
The return to the Green was much busier with joggers and other cyclists, so I took the girls round a quieter way, no dogs but plenty of dog poo, sadly.
Around 25 miles for me today: on crossing the main road towards home, looking forward to my cuppa, a board of local rascals (only kidding!) cried out "Pat, Pat, can you pump our tyres up!!"
A picture of cycle path metal art for you, testing upload from mobile!!!


----------



## Gareth C (19 Feb 2017)

I imagined a gravel ride around Kielder would be good endurance training, but ultimately boring fireroads: how wrong I was! Having signed up for the Dirty 130 (shorter version of the Dirty User9609 gravel ride), I figured it would be good to at least have a reccie. I had the whole route in the Garmin, and a few shortcuts to make it manageable, a good stepping-stone, and to fit in with a more leisurely start.

I parked up at Lewisburn carpark – this has a long history with me, being my venue of choice “back in the day” when I used to bring my Halfords Special mountain bike up for riding across the border. It seems to have seen better days, and is now just the foundations of the old buildings, a couple of picnic benches, and (importantly for a Yorkshireman) no parking payment machines.














I rode down the lakeside path to Low Cranecleugh Outdoor Centre where the route turned into the woods and hills. The first climb was, as expected, not too steep and nice on well-packed gravel. I overshot the first turn, and on tracking back, things turned a bit challenging: while marked on the map as a fire road, it was overgrown, greasy, mossy and steep! It wasn’t rideable for me, so push, push, push. When it leveled out a bit, the “steep” bit was replaced with “boggy”, so it was still barely rideable. I had plenty of time to reflect on what this would be like on the Dirty User9609 – I could imagine people trying to pass in conditions where there was no line choice. Probably made my mind up that maybe it wasn’t for me.






From there, back on gravel roads “as expected” and some nice turning of the pedals up and down the hills. Aiming to hit the road section up towards the Newcastleton trail head, I’d planned a short-cut to the Dirty User9609 route to speed this bit along. This was a lovely bit of riding, but towards the end there was a forestry works sign, with a “no access” notification. In the distance I could see them chopping down trees, right next to the fire road with some big old timber coming down. Hmmm. I could back-track and find another way around, but figured I had learned enough about the route already (and knew the section from Newcastleton anyway, from mountain biking visits). Turn around.































I headed back to Lewisburn, largely by the same route, with one-or-two diversions, which were mostly beautiful. I need to come back and do some nice long distance riding in the forest (probably at this time of year to skip the insects), but maybe not in some manic semi-race environment. When I got back to the car my legs were empty: this likely a combination of lack of fitness, the terrain, and just having a bag of M&Ms by way of nutrition!

Still, a nice day out on the bike.

https://www.relive.cc/view/869654553


----------



## Gareth C (19 Feb 2017)

What a contrast to yesterday: where there was stillness, now there was bluster. A local ride out of Hamsterley Forest, and a bit of a “what’s it like riding the fat bike for long(ish) distances over hilly terrain” kind of study. Hamsterley Forest was full of the usual trail centre bikers, families, walkers and so on, but five minutes of spinning sees all that left behind as I head along Euden Beck. I wouldn’t see anyone else all day (except a farmer shouting about how draughty it was as I zipped by in a (rare) tail wind).






The climb out of the forest was OK: steep-but-manageable, sheltered by the trees, and on a good surface.






On leaving the forest, all that changed: still uphill, but now Sharnberry Gill makes a good wind tunnel, and everytime I’ve been here there seems to be a headwind that is either unpleasant, or downright impossible. Today is was somewhere inbetween, and only the old mine workings and the gravel in front of the tyre add interest to keep things going.








On reaching the Eggleston to Stanhope road, the route turns right, and the headwind becomes a side wind. New to me was the effect this has on massive fat bike tyres: I zig-zagged up the road. At the top there was still some old snow from weeks ago hanging around.





It’s then “chocks away” as the road heads down to Bollihope. The fat bike can get up some real speed, and at speed the fat wheels seemed to be trying to resist the side-wind.

At the bottom, I turned right towards Bollihope quarry, and now had a full-on tail wind. It was at this point that the farmer and son were building a wall, and shouted their greeting about the weather. Even the climb up the road to Hill End was easy with wind assistance.

But all good things must come to an end. I turned right to White Kirkley, and the steep dead-end road towards the moor top and the Elephant Trees on the skyline. The climb was a mixture of pushing and riding, but surprisingly the last grassy steep ramp to the moor was ridden. On the way up, the views were spectacular over Weardale.














The section along the moor top is one of my favourites, and in this direction it was slightly downhill and with a tail wind. Does it get any better? Rocky enough to add interest, but never too hard.











At the end, another short road section, steeply down then, yes, steeply back up to Doctors Gate. Here there has been much publicity about the 4×4 brigade (this part of the route is a Byway Open To All Traffic) who have conspired to destroy this beautiful route. I thought I might be able to ride it, but the couple of kilometers down across the moor were all walked in thick mud. Plenty of recently added signs have been added, showing “no entry,” “this way” to the off-roaders, and “please keep to the track” (which was mostly bottomless mud, or bottomless puddles/lakes). The final rocky section was rideable, and I quickly regained Hamsterley Forest for a quick spin back to the car (with clods of mud launching themselves from the bike).

https://www.relive.cc/view/871123577


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2017)

Brilliant pictures @Gareth C!


----------



## Gareth C (19 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Brilliant pictures @Gareth C!


Thanks Pat - still working on photo's from today's ride - Swaledale!


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Feb 2017)

Got out for a nice 50k this morning, first proper ride for a bit and felt like hard work for the first part which was mostly in to the wind.

Headed out on the usual ommute ride down Twenty Pence Rd then out of Cottenham to Westwick to pick up the busway and then turning off to go out through Willingham and head up to Earith;then on to the 'Haddenham Speed' sector, up through Haddenham then back to Ely for a warm down through the city.

Pretty pleased with the ride considering I've only done some short rides this month and the bike is all set now for the year(apart from re-setting the wheels for tubeless).

https://www.strava.com/activities/872002127


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2017)

Loving all the photos in this thread  Must get my own act together at some point...


----------



## Gareth C (19 Feb 2017)

Day 3: where to go? If in doubt, Swaledale – mountain biking: lovely rocky tracks, amazing scenery, and the old lead mine history all around you.

I’ve been neglecting my full suspension bike since acquiring the fat bike, so today was time to make amends. However, when loading it into the car, it seemed the front wheel bearing had seized! It really was feeling unloved. Getting it fully tightened up in the fork and a good amount of torque got things moving again, and some GT85 and grease applied to the gaps into the bearings (probably did no good at all, but it made me feel better – I’ll get it serviced properly in the near future).

Reeth was busy, so I went up the valley to park between Low Row and Gunnerside. My first objective was to cycle along by the river to reach Gunnerside.





Then it was climbing up the old mine access road, steeply at first, and then evening out a little (but still always up).




Things then started to get a little more remote, with tempting views up the valley to some of the mine workings.














_"In the red" - lots of climbing_

Once I’d left the main made-up track onto a little bridleway going roughly across the valley side, it wasn’t long before a cracking little descent to the mine workings proper.














There was then a bit of hike-a-bike to get out of the steep valley…











… before eventually reaching another made-up-track that would take me over between the valleys into the Old Gang Mine. On the top it was like the moon, with old mine machinery abandoned, and the mist and old snow drifts just making it more atmospheric.













Then onto the track down the valley to the Old Gang mines.







To finish off the day, a short-but-sharp climb up from Surrender Bridge, and then a brake-burning descent to Low Row. Return to the car, disassemble bike, another great day out cycling!

https://www.relive.cc/view/872494083


----------



## Biff600 (19 Feb 2017)

For a change I put my GoPro under the saddle, put it on a short time lapse with a narrow FOV and did 35 miles around the north of Peterboring.

The footage is dominated by the stem and my legs rattling up and down, but you get the idea !!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRUB0LzYWzs


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am trying for the metric half tomorrow. On the K2, as the Trek 600 is not out of the basement yet.


Took a bit, but I got there. I was lucky to have 60 degree weather for the Metric Half century ride for the challenge today. It was a ride of two parts. First, I rode to the Lake Bloomington area, full of permanent and vacation homes, and a very pretty lake, all resembling little communities along the eastern shore. The K2 did well, but anything longer, and I'd for sure want the Trek600. The second half of the ride was more urban, through Normal along the trails, which were packed. I saw the new northbound platforms for the passenger station, very snazzy. Ride was fueled by bridge mix. A bit of town, a bit of country, 33 miles and change.
51F(to start) or 13C
Winds S12
Relative humidity 89%
Barometer 30.08 or1021.6mb.
Temperature reached the mid-60sF and humidity dropped as the day went on. More on my blog this week!


----------



## Old jon (20 Feb 2017)

A bit of breeze, I thought, looking out of the kitchen window. At one point on the ride, just after the clock at Oakwood, I found the bike steering itself a meter to the right of where I thought it was. Windy then. Before that, riding towards Jack Lane, I thought there was a little more road vibration than usual. Dismissed the thought ‘cos it was early in the ride, but convinced myself all the same. Could be a difference in bikes, phase of the moon or just plain nincompoopery. There may be further instalments on this subject.

Anyway, where the wind caught the bike was on Princes Avenue, I had decided to ride that way, past the big park gates and turning right down Park Lane. Across the Ring Road and up the hill to the lights at Slaid Hill and that gorgeously enjoyable ride along Wike Ridge to East Keswick. Main Street was steep this morning . . .



Turn right onto the A 659 left on the A 58 in Collingham and through the village to Wattle Syke, which, oddly, is still the A 659. Its an old friend, make that very old, and I rode along it to Boston Spa and took the first right turn for Clifford. Bramham next, and the climb to cross the A1M, then on to Thorner. Out and up Sandhills, which had conspired with the wind to make them quite a bit steeper than usual, and so was Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane. All this was on the bike with the gears, and the wind made sure I used most of them. The Boot Hill grin had an airing again, on the way back to my front door 30.1 miles after leaving it. And the drizzle started, but did not dampen any enthusiasm.

A morning's meander


----------



## Smithbat (20 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> *snip* As my other half builds up distance towards her charity ride in May, we decided to make today the day to aim for her first metric half century. *snip*


 Is your good lady doing the Ride the Night in May by any chance?


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> A short ride for me today. Coventry Road Clubs Deeley charity Ride, I did the 28 mile short route and rode to and from the event, a total of 37 miles. Another lovely day for a bike ride, cool cloudy and with a light breeze. Out about nine for the short ride to the HQ to get signed on then out onto the course. Most of the ride was on familiar lanes but there was one I've not ridden before a couple I haven't ridden for sometime and a couple of junctions I approached from a different direction just to keep me on my toes. A well organized well sign posted event and a lovely morning out on my bike.
> 
> http://www.coventry.gov.uk/events/e...ntry_road_club_sportivecycle_ride_for_charity
> 
> ...



We raised over £2000 for the Zoe's Place hospice

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5g1ic9keyo80d2m/AADHAWXcpP07_n3NDU8ze3Yia/Start photos & PR?dl=0


----------



## cubey (20 Feb 2017)

A trip upto Emley moor TV mast and back around 40km.


View attachment 338830


----------



## Jon George (20 Feb 2017)

After a morning's unexpected work, I thought about giving Patsy #5 The Bandit another shake-down blast before her MOT tomorrow, but thought the weather was too good to miss trying out Patsy #1 The Carbon for the first time this year (it is _only_ February, isn't it?), together with a trial adjustment of clothes after yesterday's boil-in-the-bag excursion. So I went for a quick 12 mile trash around the outskirts of Ipswich.
It seemed that the wind was gathering strength all the time, but at least I got the major benefit on the return leg through town. (I passed a rider surrounded by police, with a car parked nearby on the kerb, seemingly checking he was alright, so I'm assuming a bit of a bump between the two. The rider was upright and not clutching any important parts of his body, so he's probably just a bit shaken.) 
Four minutes later, with the wind behind me, I was racing one of the police cars along Norwich road. 

Patsy #1 The Carbon, pleased to be out on the road again.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2017)

Another two miles on the hybrid to the cafe. My life is so rock n roll. Well, more bacon roll really. 






I'm sure those flowers were not there yesterday.


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (20 Feb 2017)

Sorry not today but yesterday.
Went out on the Fat bike Bergamont Deer Hunter around some local bridleways, i have ridden these before on my Specialized Stump Jumper FSR and i thought i would give the new Fatty a go.
I did not think it had rained much lately but i must have missed it,lots of very badly churned up places,all caused by horses!not i bike tyre mark to be seen.
First encounter was at the bottom of 12% decent from West Leak Hills,






Managed to get round the edge of it,even the horses had been slipping as they made there way down.
Worked my way up to Rushcliffe Golf course and found a bench to sit on, have a bite to eat and prepare for the next 12% uphill at Stonepit Woods/Gotham Hill Woods,this bit can be quite lose so we would see how the 4" tyres work.








Went up to the top of the lane good traction all the time(engine began to blow a gasket though)
Then carried on to the decent,through the first gate then into deep do do,mostly dabbing my way down this one 12% again







Dirty wet feet!!!







This bridleway leads down to the A453 and over the top,then on the cycle path back to Sawley then along the towpath along theTrent back to Shardlow.
Washed the bike down with a hose then did the same to me.
The bike handled the conditions better than the normal MTB and it only has the Jumbo Jim tyres on not special mud tyres.
The engine needed a good rest when i got back. but good fun!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/872487984


----------



## Donger (20 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Took a bit, but I got there. I was lucky to have 60 degree weather for the Metric Half century ride for the challenge today. ........


Nice to see some more photos from your neck of the woods, @Gravity Aided. I thought of you the other day. We have a TV panel show in Britain called "QI" on which they showed a newspaper headline from an Illinois paper that read: "Oblong man weds Normal bride". I've never heard Normal mentioned on TV before. You are now officially on the map.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Feb 2017)

The forecast was for very blustery wind and rain, so I decided on a 25km loop around Arley. Fuelled by Cola and Mars bars, I managed 4 revolutions, I've got to confess that I enjoyed struggling against the wind.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

Donger said:


> Nice to see some more photos from your neck of the woods, @Gravity Aided. I thought of you the other day. We have a TV panel show in Britain called "QI" on which they showed a newspaper headline from an Illinois paper that read: "Oblong man weds Normal bride". I've never heard Normal mentioned on TV before. You are now officially on the map.


I know both towns, Oblong is pretty small, Normal quite big. I believe it is a sister city with Vladimir, Asahikawa, and Canterbury, IIRC


----------



## derrick (21 Feb 2017)

Another day in the mountains. full report when I get home.:-)


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Feb 2017)

Jon George said:


> After a morning's unexpected work, I thought about giving Patsy #5 The Bandit another shake-down blast before her MOT tomorrow, but thought the weather was too good to miss trying out Patsy #1 The Carbon for the first time this year (it is _only_ February, isn't it?), together with a trial adjustment of clothes after yesterday's boil-in-the-bag excursion. So I went for a quick 12 mile trash around the outskirts of Ipswich.
> It seemed that the wind was gathering strength all the time, but at least I got the major benefit on the return leg through town. (I passed a rider surrounded by police, with a car parked nearby on the kerb, seemingly checking he was alright, so I'm assuming a bit of a bump between the two. The rider was upright and not clutching any important parts of his body, so he's probably just a bit shaken.)
> Four minutes later, with the wind behind me, I was racing one of the police cars along Norwich road.
> 
> ...




Nice Orbea.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Feb 2017)

Couple of short Waterbeach commutes the last two mornings;only odd thing was a GPS failure on the Garmin yesterday,needed a re-start to pick it up again.Fine today though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/873090612

https://www.strava.com/activities/874227222


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2017)

At last I managed to get out. The canal towpath has been very wet and has shown no signs of drying up. Or at least it showed signs, and then it rained again. So, halfway through February I was getting desperate. While we had some very light rain on Sunday, Monday dawned fine. So I took the bike off the turbo and set off. I knew as soon as I went down the road that I was overdressed, but I really didn't feel like stopping, and anyway, it's cooler along the towpath.

At the start of narrow section, I spotted a cyclist riding toward me, so I waited, then he stopped, started, stopped. Eventually I decided not to wait and discovered he seemed to be checking the boats. It could have been a very long wait.






There were plenty of folk out walking, and they seemed to find it warm too. I think I had my jacket undone by this point.






Of course some people were much more lightly dressed, and colour co-ordinated.






There are some patches that take a long time to dry out, notably under this mainline bridge, and this was quite deep too as well as being muddy.






While here, the sewage works upstream often floods the towpath. Bike & puddle?






This took me by surprise, they're replacing the lock gates, and hence it was a bit narrow and a bit busy.






Two young ladies were doing well riding ahead of me, and very conscious of the need to share the path. Well done to both.






The spring flowers were out, this stretch is always pleasant, if a little busy.






Just before I stopped for lunch, another bunch of lightly clothed persons.






So it was a Waitrose sandwich, a free cup of coffee while sat in the sun. Quite a pleasant break, but I stopped for longer than I thought. My tyres had been pumped up to high pressures for the turbo, but the towpath hadn't, up to this point, felt too bad. Anyway, I thought I'd take the main road back to Bourne End, then the back roads for a bit. Hard tyres certainly made a difference! Then back along the bumpiest bit of the canal, after which I did become a bit sore.






11.4 miles max 19 avg 7.0 mph. Year to date, 11.4 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## iandg (21 Feb 2017)

Using up annual leave before I lose it - 2 days off and the 4th day in a row on the bike (2nd ride on the new Genesis Equilibrium). Wet and windy today. Struggled out into a gusting wind to Crossbost then a cross wind to Achmore. Then a blasting tailwind home for the last 15km. Stopped to take a few pictures but got moving asap after as the wind/rain chill was very noticeable when standing around.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/874399299/embed/40091f3f169d53c10117fde57bd840ded4af5cfa


----------



## Donger (21 Feb 2017)

A day off work today, and fine and mild (if rather grey) weather in Gloucestershire, so out I went. I've not set a yearly mileage target this year, but I know I've been falling behind my last two years as I've only really been out on the weekends. Nice to get a bimbling ride in midweek for a change, and to add another 35.2 miles to my total, which now leaves me two thirds of my way around the world since starting cycling a tad over eight years ago.
Set off into a stiffish headwind out via the banks of the Severn at Epney:



Then loitered around Frampton on Severn for a while taking pictures. This aroused the suspicion of a couple of residents of the part of the village that I think of as "Audiville" (though many of them actually have BMWs).




Sometimes in the Summer they have open garden weeks in Frampton, and this lovely place half way along the village green throws open the gates. I recall they have a massive fig tree in the courtyard that is laden with fruit. Swans often nest by the pond on the green:



They'lll soon be playing cricket again on the village green in front of the Bell Inn.



After Frampton I headed off southwards into the wind again, before hanging a left at Cambridge (no, not _that_ Cambridge) to Cam and riding the little lanes through Frocester and Stanley Downton, returning via Whitminster and Saul Marina. The low clouds obscured most of the views on the way, so no scenic shots. This is the nicely named "Blunder Lock" on the Stroudwater Canal:




As I passed the cafe at Saul Marina, I caught sight of something odd, so did a little detour. Here is a rare photo in which, if you look hard enough, you can see both a pirate ship and a steam roller!




Finally, just to prove that Spring really is on the way............




Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Feb 2017)

The CTC were lunching at de Beer's. Could I afford it? Diamonds on toast? I opted to meet them there as the start spot didn't suit me particularly. I headed out for Bransford to cross the Teme and take to the lanes again. I made an incorrect turn due to a senior moment so corrected by Martley and Kings Green. Woodbury Hill loomed ahead and on the climb I was rewarded by lots of snowdrops and cyclamen in full bloom. Netherton Lane came and went and at Dunley I thought I'd try a lane or two I'm not certain I've ridden before. To be honest I think I have done the Areley Kings one many blue moons ago. Nice change from "the usual" run into Stourport. Another brain nav error took me into a modern housing estate. Dead ends meant I had to retrace but I did find the correct lane for De Beer's at the second attempt. I was 5 minutes early so had my refreshments served when the group of 11 rolled in 5 minutes late. No worries. Excellent timing really.

I chatted with some familiar faces and a new one for some time before we headed out on the return leg. Most were heading back for Worcester but I headed for the Sandy Lanes to cross the Severn at Holt Fleet. Then by Ockeridge to cross the Teme at Knightwick. Should I take in some extra miles by Suckley or head back now? Time was getting on so I took the shorter route by Alfrick and Leigh Sinton.

Lovely ride out today with good company at the lunch stop. Forecast drizzle never happened but the wind was a tad tough on the homeward leg. It's full on snowdrop season now and that does make the grey skies less of an issue. 62 smiles today


----------



## Hugh Manatee (21 Feb 2017)

Just back after 25 very warm miles. A nice meander around some county lanes only to find some git has dumped a fridge in the middle of nowhere near to Boscobel House. A pox upon them!

Shortly after; a first. The bike slowly ground to a halt with the back wheel no longer turning. So much mud on the road meant that it stuck to the tyre and started to accumulate on the brake calipers. This then got pushed up under the mudguard until so much was there it caused the wheel to be pushed sideways and into the chainstay. 

An awkward fumble with light and quick release and the wheel was out. Then a chimp style tool (a stick) to get the mud out. All this while being serenaded by a pair of owls.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2017)

Sod's law I was busy while it was sunny and still this morning. By the time I could get away for a ride, it'd clouded over,the odd spit and spot of rain was in the air and a brisk 20 mph wind had got up. Nothing for it and headed out anyway as it'll be at least Sunday before I'll have the chance again.

Started out as usual heading to Downham via the Common, California and Lawn Lane. Up through Downham while the kids were piling out of the village primary school, and out the other side along the Hythe Road towards Way Head. Once the road starts to twist and turn, you sort of forget about the wind because you're too busy concentrating on avoiding the pot holes, and the hedgerows offer a modicum of shelter anyway.

Saw some partridges scratching about on the road verge into Way Head - they can't have been more than three or four feet away from me. Then it's the steep little drag into Coveney. Was glad to stop for a wee breather, drink and snackette outside St Peter's after cycling into a near constant headwind. While I was stopped, a cyclist coming the other way waved hello. 

Suitably refreshed, it's a sharp left turn down the hill and the run to Ely along West Fen Road. In the more exposed parts you could really feel the crosswind trying to push the bike across the road. Granny gears and drops got used a fair bit. Noticed there's a new owl box near Isle Vets and that the rooks are starting to get settled in the rookery there. I finally had a tailwind when I hit the 10 mile point turning onto the A10 and then the B1411 as I set off on the homeward leg. With the wind shoving me up the backside, I set a really good clip for the next three miles, until turning out of Downham to go back the other way through California. Then I met the crosswind again... 

I could have turned right onto Main Drove and set sail for home at that point, but I fancied challenging myself and kept going down towards O Furlong - the start of what used to be my standard seven mile loop. There I noticed a large stand of pussy willow, and I had to stop and spend a moment stroking the furry buds. Silly I know, but they're so soft and silky. Actually, I was glad of the wee break, as by now I was battling that wretched headwind again, all the way to Pymoor. In Pymoor I rejoined the B1411 and rode out towards Adventurer's Drove and the Corkers Crisps factory. Unfortunately the wind direction meant that I couldn't smell the crisps being fried as I rode past, but I could smell them earlier while cycling along O Furlong...

After that was the bit I really wasn't looking forward to - Mill Hill. After four miles it's bad enough. After 18 miles of a windy ride and with tired legs, it's hell. But I made it to the top even if I had no spare cogs left on the cassette. From there it's a three mile squirt home, retracing (almost) the opening part of the ride. Just as I came home, the sun dipped below the cloudline and I was treated to an absolutely spectacular sunset. 

So my longest ride to date, 21 miles in the bag and two hours in the saddle. I'm sitting here really feeling it now - neck and shoulders far more than the legs.  Nothing a slice of cake and a hot bath won't solve though.


----------



## Old jon (22 Feb 2017)

Another breezy morning out there I fooled myself into thinking. Time to wheel the Quella out for a more or less flat ride, silly thinking session number two this early in the day, 313 metres or 1026 feet of the up stuff happened. No wonder the legs are complaining. To finish with the numbers, 26.6 miles ridden, a bit shy of 43 km. I recently rode the same route on the same bike and if the Garmin is inaccurate, its inaccuracy is accurate to 0.01 of a mile. Can I pick nits or what? Less than 17.6 yards, do I really care? Nope. One other observation, the wind has more effect on average speed than two teeth on the rear wheel sprocket. You may make of that what you will.

After all that, a good if strenuous ride. Because of the Water Lane dig, turn off Dewsbury Road for Hunslet and the parish church thereof. This brings yet another Wellington, from now on Boot, into my ride report. The ex pub at the end of Church Street went by that name. I used to visit the Jampot Owners Club meetings quite often. Anyway, turn right there, a nice tailwind, I thought and start the long drag up to John o’ Gaunts. Turn left, Woodlesford station and the dropping road beside it, to take me under the railway line on the way to Swillington. Cross wind now, or at least a little peeved, it did blow the bike away from my intended line once or twice. I may not have been paying enough attention. Ride around Garforth’s northern side and cross the M 1 on the way to Hook Moor and its windmills, followed by the gates at Lotherton. Check with the Garmin, ‘cos I am about to lose the better part of the wind, and the average speed so far is 15 mph. Pedal along Lotherton Lane sounds sort of easy. It most certainly was not, usually a bit of a hill, the wind and my choice of bike turned it into a challenge. So much so, it was good to dive under the A 1 on the way to Aberford.



More hills, Barwick and Scholes and a difficult right turn off the A 64 onto Thorner Lane, along to Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes and the easier but slower riding across Leeds to reach home. Happily, ‘cos that ride was tough on these old legs, but good to do it.
And because the Garmin does not remember where it has been,


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sod's law I was busy while it was sunny and still this morning. By the time I could get away for a ride, it'd clouded over,the odd spit and spot of rain was in the air and a brisk 20 mph wind had got up. Nothing for it and headed out anyway as it'll be at least Sunday before I'll have the chance again.
> 
> Started out as usual heading to Downham via the Common, California and Lawn Lane. Up through Downham while the kids were piling out of the village primary school, and out the other side along the Hythe Road towards Way Head. Once the road starts to twist and turn, you sort of forget about the wind because you're too busy concentrating on avoiding the pot holes, and the hedgerows offer a modicum of shelter anyway.
> 
> ...



Nicely done.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Nicely done.



Thanks  Am trying to build up sensibly to doing metric half centuries. That's my goal for the summer.

BTW, can I pick your brain? What's the safest / best way to cycle to Mepal? I don't much fancy crossing the 142 if I can help it...


----------



## booze and cake (22 Feb 2017)

Just a 30 mile ride around the capital in warm but windy conditions. First up was a visit to the Nuclear Dawn mural in Brixton, which was painted the same year as the Brixton riots in 1981, so is 36 years old this year, and it has faded over the years. I'm not sure the concerns over nuclear bombs and power have faded as much.





This mural is one of my earliest memories of coming to London to visit my Gran as a child. More info here:
http://www.londonmuralpreservationsociety.com/murals/nuclear-dawn/
Just as I was cycling away from this I passed some curious egg looking sculptures, one rusty and the silver one had what looked like children's drawings carved into it.




There was no info at the site to give any indication what they were, but a quick google search when I got home revealed all:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2016/08/...e-brixtons-barrier-block-aka-southwyck-house/
I then decided to take full use of the tailwind and head over to Holloway Rd area to look for a tree mural my friend had a vague recollection he saw when he lived in the neighbourhood about 20 years ago. I had no luck finding the mural so will do more searching for that at a later date, but still managed to learn some new stuff on the way. Crossing Old St I saw the following and thought, ooh I can post that in the 'cycle in front of walls pics' thread I've been carpet bombing with cool graffiti pics over the last week or so.




Just as I was wondering if it was supposed to be anyone in particular, as I got closer, I realised the bookshop immediately next to it had this in the window:
:




I have to applaud the effort of the shop in advertising their wares, I may pop back for a badge when I have a lock on me. I'd never heard of him but he sounds an interesting character, and his wiki entry has a pic of him riding a bike in 1898, so he's got to be alright in my book.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Jarry
While exploring various roads around upper Holloway I came across this, look closely all those windows are fake and painted on. Its another oldie, dating from 1985.




I was then really blown away when I stumbled across this, overlooking Holloway Road. Its a floral sculpture of Dick Whittington's cat, and seems to be made from a load of succulents on a metal frame. I'd not seen this before but loved it, such a great idea.








I then made grunting noises fighting into the wind on my single gear all the way back across to South West London. I'm slowly building up my miles in the warmer weather, 190 miles last week, I hope to crack 200 this week, making 1100 for the year so far. Storm Doris may arrive tomorrow bringing 50mph winds, so I'll probably give tomorrow a miss, but I bet some Strava loons will be out trying to smash segments with that epic tailwind.


----------



## cubey (22 Feb 2017)

Windy and too much traffic so cut the ride short.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Just a 30 mile ride around the capital in warm but windy conditions. First up was a visit to the Nuclear Dawn mural in Brixton, which was painted the same year as the Brixton riots in 1981, so is 36 years old this year, and it has faded over the years. I'm not sure the concerns over nuclear bombs and power have faded as much.
> View attachment 339145
> 
> This mural is one of my earliest memories of coming to London to visit my Gran as a child. More info here:
> ...


I'll bet Alfred Jarry would have appreciated the 'pataphysical act of making grunting noises while riding a bicycle.


----------



## booze and cake (22 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll bet Alfred Jarry would have appreciated the 'pataphysical act of making grunting noises while riding a bicycle.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Feb 2017)

Storm Doris was doing her worst today, so I #5 and #9d it. I decided today was a good day to test out the new solid tyres. They performed superbly, these were back roads as well.


























20 odd miles completed in some winds.

Another social route sorted as well I think.


https://www.relive.cc/view/877086672


----------



## derrick (23 Feb 2017)

5 days in the mountains, one of our training camp days. Did a little bit of climbing on Tuesday. Had a great weak in Calpe Spain, Stayed in the Diamomte beech hotel, A really cycle friendly place, we hired bikes fron a lttle shop around the corner, Orbea carbon frames with Shimano 105 groupsets really nice bikes, the gear change was a bit rough but worked ok, (after riding Di2 at home nothing else is going to feel that good) But the handling and feel of the bike made descending enjoyable. Great place to ride, It was all organized through our club. have put my name down for the next one.  Here are a couple of the rides we did.
https://www.strava.com/activities/872573369
https://www.strava.com/activities/873604655
https://www.strava.com/activities/874772027


----------



## Paul139 (24 Feb 2017)

What cam did you use for this? I`ve got a Gamin VIRB Elite and it gives the same creaking noise. I think its the road noise through the bars.


Old jon said:


> View attachment 339113


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2017)

Sunny today, gloomy forecast for the weekend, so I had another 'sod work' morning and got another metric half done. Gave myself a gentler day, with only one climb, up the hill from Wotton, then along the A4135 and A46 for a little way before taking the little country lane past Chavenage to Tetbury. 
Snowdrops out everywhere (pity my phone camera doesn't do the exposure all that well, but it's easier than lugging the normal camera around!)





On the way to Tetbury I stopped at the entrance to Chavenage House to take a pic - watchers of Poldark may recognise this (sadly, no Aiden Turner in sight!)





Then through Tetbury towards Malmesbury, but dodged that by going through Brokenborough. I've cycled around this area a lot in the few years I've been living under the edge, but it may have been the first time through this village. There's not much to it, a few houses and a pub, but it does have a pretty church.





Then Sherston on the B road, then smaller roads to Sopworth before getting to Dunkirk and the nice whizz down the hill from Hawkesbury Upton. The whole ride was under blue skies with little puffy clouds - lovely - it is beginning to feel that winter is going.
No strava link cos I was daft and pressed the wrong button half way round, so it is two separate Strava rides!


----------



## cubey (24 Feb 2017)

Made the most of the fine weather today, and rode upto Emley moor but the reverse route. The hilly way, a steady uphill climb of around a couple of mile I think.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2017)

After a morning diying I had a spare hour this afternoon so out with the bike . Shorts were donned for the first time since October and out into some winter sunshine .Up through Newtown Linford turned left onto Ulverscoft lane and came across the first sign of Doris damage where a large branch had been sawed up by the side of the road . From here all the way up Pollybotts lane and then Whitcroft the road was littered with debris from the storm . Back to Beacon crossroads and up the Beacon the easy way and then the quick descent all the way into Quorn .Chose the hilly route up Wood lane onto Swithland lane . Here I stopped for a few minutes to watch a tree surgeon cutting a large tree which was at a 45 degree angle as it had been nearly up routed. I would image the people in the bungalow were slightly worried  yesterday as the tree was heading in there direction .Back home via Cropston 18.5 miles done in lovely conditions even the wind wasn't too bad .


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2017)

A quick nip down to the bank and back. Because it was a nice dry bright sunny day and the paths were dry today I took the Kingpin, the more I ride this bike the more I enjoy it for short trips, no need for special clothes, shoes or helmet, its a daft machine but its perfect for a ride down to shops. No one takes any notice of it, and you get a wide berth from vehicles for some reason...maybe 'cos I'm fat. Just the 6 miles.





The Cockpit.










Up Against The Wall. TRB reference.




I parked to a modern Eslwick shopper bike, Elswick used to make a rather nice 20 inch wheel bike back in the day.





That platform on the left used to be where the railway signal box was down this Sustrans track.






The Ridgeway in the distance.







It was nice out, chilly but nice in the sunshine, I saw my first daffodils of the year today too, spring is on the way.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Feb 2017)

Hurrah the sun was shining. I met Margaret P-R on Hook Bank and off we rode through the Castlemorton lanes to emerge at Rye Cross. We hadn't seen each other for a while so lots of catch up was going on. On down to Redmarley we went where Margaret had a minor chain incident. With the chain back on the granny ring we crested the climb easily enough. Snowdrops abounded on the banks on either side of the road. At Highleadon we decided we didn't need to stop for a cuppa so continued on to Ashleworth where we paused to check the wildfowl. With no binoculars between us it was tricky identifying things. Shoveler and Lapwing was about as much as we could do. Back in the saddle a pair of Bramblings flew into the hedge and then some Redwing perched nicely for us to admire. We took to the return through the school and said our goodbyes at Tunnel Hill. I made my way back using my standard run. It had been a lovely relaxing outing in good weather and good company. Can't ask for better than that. 46 smiles today


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Feb 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/8...-493B-A42B-E5AE290720DC?hl=en-US&v=1487958682

I did a 20 mile loop up and down some hills, on the Tannus tyred bike today. It was far less windy today.





Top of Morestead road






Lovely evening for it.






The beasty.





I can park it against brambles now, no need to worry about riding off with thorns in the tyres.

https://www.relive.cc/view/878122099


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Feb 2017)

Spent a couple of house working on the van this morning, waiting for it to warm up and for me to get motivated. Set off in a bit of nice sunshine, still quite breezy though. Really not feeling it today, and the first 10 miles were tough going until the legs warmed up. Wanted an easy low concentration ride, so went up to Windsor Great Park and just did a few laps. A good few cyclists out today, largely friendly. The regular recumbent trike rider was there too, really must have a go on one of them. Found my legs after an hour or so, and ended up with 32 miles on the clock. Walked dogs, then a 4 mile utility pedal on the Brompton, so got my miles in today.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Thanks  Am trying to build up sensibly to doing metric half centuries. That's my goal for the summer.
> 
> BTW, can I pick your brain? What's the safest / best way to cycle to Mepal? I don't much fancy crossing the 142 if I can help it...



If you carry on through Coveney and go up Short causeway, through Wardy Hill you can go up along Witcham Bridge Drove,Gravel Drove and Hive Road.Then turn right on to Mepal Road to Mepal.

There is also a route by turning off Short Causeway to Witcham,you can then go up out of Witcham and turn left to Mepal.


----------



## iandg (24 Feb 2017)

Working Sunday so today's my day off. Headed south out of Stornoway into a gentle breeze heading towards Tarbert and then turned left into South Lochs destination Ravenspoint for refreshments at the shop.Arrived at 11.10, but the sign stating 11.00 opening must have been 'Lewis' time and no sign of life. Retraced to Leurbost then left and a crosswind from Achmore to Callanish. The views over the snow covered Harris hills dissapeared as the clouds rolled in and it started to drizzle as I reached Callanish. Soup and a coffee at the visitor's centre and then back to Stornoway along the single track Pentland Road and another nagging crosswind and rain getting heavier. First 100km for a long time and my longest ride since Sept 2015. Build up for the Dirty User9609 going well 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/877917035/embed/91a26722a742a3313d044660ac3fb1e03b85cba3






Harris hills from South Lochs Road





Callanish visitor centre tea room





Genesis at the Stones





Pentland Road (keep to the road, don't stray to the moor)

https://www.relive.cc/view/877917035


----------



## Aravis (24 Feb 2017)

My opportunity this week for a day ride was today. A solid weather forecast meant I could plan accordingly, and ended up with this (anticlockwise):






Remarkably for a ride deep into border country, the highest point was only just over 100 metres, but there were few level stretches, and now that I look at the profile, most of the trends were upwards. So it was probably a harder ride than it had seemed on paper. It was the longest of the year so far at 117 miles.

Apart from a lot of tree debris swept to the side of the road, there were few signs of yesterday's storm. It really was a gorgeous start, with the sky an almost unbroken deep blue:






Still very cold though. I'm hoping to have my knees free next time.

This is looking towards Weobley church and village, cloud starting to bubble up:






An unsuccessful attempt to photograph Drumlins near Bredwardine, south of the river Wye. They are more impressive further up towards Hay, and they are very strange to cycle through, as there is no logic to the landscape whatsover. The impressive clouds help to redeem the picture:






The B4352 running along the south of the river at this point is a fine alternative to the much better known Golden Valley road. Not that the Golden Valley is something you'd ever want to avoid.

Much later now, on the final climb towards Aston Crews, looking back towards the Black Mountains. No mistaking the approach of stormier weather once again:






And finally, the happy sight of Gloucester at the end of a long ride - in full daylight!






The unbroken ridge beyond is the Cotswold escarpment, full of killer climbs much beloved by Audax organisers, but not by me so much. Not for today.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2017)

Having had to abandon my plans to ride yesterday due to our friend storm Doris I awoke this morning to a bright breezy sunny day, a good day for cycling. Unfortunately today was planned to be a chores and shopping day, but having done the market shop then dropped my Good Lady off at the hairdressers I had a spare afternoon, but had to be back to pick up my Good Lady from her mates at teatime so I couldn't be to late back. Then I thought Hoar Park, a straight ride there and back would add up to around twenty miles and I'd be back in plenty of time to head out and pick her up. So I got my bike stuff on, grabbed my fixed and headed out the door. My route took me out through Keresley then left onto Breach Oak Lane then on through Astley and Ansley then left and up the hill and onto Hoar park, a quick coffee then I retraced my wheel tracks back and through Keresley then a little longer route back into Coventry to give me 20 miles for the afternoon arriving back with plenty of time to get changed grab the car keys and get back out again.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13101732


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> If you carry on through Coveney and go up Short causeway, through Wardy Hill you can go up along Witcham Bridge Drove,Gravel Drove and Hive Road.Then turn right on to Mepal Road to Mepal.
> 
> There is also a route by turning off Short Causeway to Witcham,you can then go up out of Witcham and turn left to Mepal.



Thanks for that  Had been thinking about it for this weekend, but I have to clear up the mess left behind by Doris.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Feb 2017)

After spending most of the day indoors cleaning & lubing bikes while waiting for deliveries, I didn't get out until late afternoon and that was only for a shopping trip as I needed a couple of things from the nearest Aldi. This would normally be a round trip of about 18 miles, but by the time I'd taken the 'scenic' route, I arrived at Aldi having done 25 miles! Plenty of evidence of yesterday's high winds with branches down all over the place.

Currently enjoying a bottle of the premium vintage cider which is one of the things I was after.

https://www.strava.com/activities/878194609


----------



## gaz71 (25 Feb 2017)

Ive just got back from a 10 mile ride around Hampton and Bushy park.It was cold,windy and miserable but it took me over 100 miles for the week so im feeling quite pleased with myself.Still on target for 3500 miles for the year but theres a long way to go yet.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Feb 2017)

An easy saunter along the cycle path to the shops. This will count as my daughter's weekly ride. We always get something inappropriate to carry home and today it was a box of lemons. I'm not sure why. I am sure about the two bottles of McEwan's Champion that made good use of the bottle cages on my old bike.

We came back via the canal towpath but I think the unswept from recent hedge cutting cycle path was responsible for my rapidly softening rear tyre half a mile from home! To be fair those tyres have done many, many thousands of miles and there can't be a lot of rubber left.

Hayley can help me repair it later and take some pictures to add to her D of E folder.


----------



## Biff600 (25 Feb 2017)

Nipped out to see a mate this morning on the single speed. Using the local cycle ways, I moved over to slowly pass an old woman and her 3 dogs, and one of the damn things ran alongside and bit me leg !!

4 miles of glorious backwind, followed by 4 miles of horrendous headwind on the return. 

I'm off to watch the mighty POSH thrash Rochdale (hopefully) in a while, so I'll have a easy trip to the footy ground and a struggle on the way home.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Feb 2017)

...but I'm glad I made the effort. Just a quickie via Sawrey ferry, the Windermere lakeside path, High Wray, Colthouse and Near Sawrey. If it keeps raining like this I'm going to be growing webbed feet (hmm some waterproof overshoes night be in order)-sometimes the roads looked more like rivers! Hopefully better weather for tomorrow's ride!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Feb 2017)

6 of us in the Green with Pete M out of place in Upton. Steve E was quite late but we waited patiently and he rolled up with apologies and tales of a broken valve. We were briefly 7 at Upton but Richard B wasn't feeling it so headed home. The wind was quite strong so that hadn't been helping.

We took to the standard Castlemorton lanes for Berrow but not before Mrs 26 had made a navigational error. Just as well I waited for her. Jose MLB came back to see where we were. Steve E took the opportunity for a trip behind the bushes. Sara P was champing at the bit as usual wanting to get on with it. At Clencher's Mill I lead the way through the ford while Mrs 26 and Steve opted for the slippy footbridge. Then it was a bit of a blast downhill into Ledbury.

Mrs Muffin's did us proud before we ventured out for the return. Mrs 26 had done well riding in the strong head wind so opted for a return by train. Steve took the shorter route up the Wyche while I invented a route to take Pete back to Upton. Sara and Jose came too but Sara peeled off on Castlemorton common while we three survivors took the Drugger's End link back for Welland Stone and Tunnel Hill. Pete dropped down to Upton for the car while Jose and I took to the standard Brotheridge Green run back. We met Richard K who was returning from a ride to the Cotswolds. Jose was keen to make best use of the tail wind now so the pace went up while I clung to his wheel. 25 mph appeared on my computer but he would still open a gap. He would let me get back on before winding up the pace again. (I'm giving him 40 years probably - no fool like an old fool.) Good for fun sure but it was nice to ease off over the last mile. 46 windy smiles


----------



## Mrs M (25 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> A quick nip down to the bank and back. Because it was a nice dry bright sunny day and the paths were dry today I took the Kingpin, the more I ride this bike the more I enjoy it for short trips, no need for special clothes, shoes or helmet, its a daft machine but its perfect for a ride down to shops. No one takes any notice of it, and you get a wide berth from vehicles for some reason...maybe 'cos I'm fat. Just the 6 miles.
> 
> View attachment 339377
> 
> ...


I love the Kingpin


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Feb 2017)

I went for a very windy ride down to Lepe beach today.





Beaulieu











Lemon drizzle cake at Lepe.





Blimey, that's windy.






Nutter.

https://www.relive.cc/view/879248920

Nice ride all things considered.


----------



## Old jon (25 Feb 2017)

Paul139 said:


> What cam did you use for this? I`ve got a Gamin VIRB Elite and it gives the same creaking noise. I think its the road noise through the bars.



Its a Hero 4. Has to be either road noise or one of my shoes creaking, the sole pieces are held on with Allen screws which sometimes loosen off, and creak. Given that the noise changed when the road surface changed in the video, blame the tarmac. On the other bike one of the cable outers can cause the same noise.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2017)

Lots of firsts in a while ( yesterday's ride). First solo 50 miler since last August. First winter ride to Anderton. First solo roadside tube change.

It's a week on Sunday until the next winter Polocini which I signed up for to do with the club. It is going to be 64 miles and I haven't done enough longer rides recently. Today was the only time I could go out this week and I planned a ride out to the Anderton Boat Lift because the lanes out that way are so lovely.

The winds were cold and hard work at times but there was also some lovely sunshine and occasional tail winds too. Lots of debris on the roads and paths, broken fences, damaged signs and fallen trees from yesterday's storm. I enjoyed the peace of a quiet weekday ride through the lanes, spotting the early daffodils, admiring the clumps of snowdrops, crocus, primula, pussy willow, seeing the villages in their winter colours ( no cars parked by the church in Great Budworth!), stopping far too many times for photos, glimpsing lots of large and small birds from pheasants and I think I saw a sparrowhawk on a fence post to little birds in hedges that I couldn't identify, a friendly pony in a field, llamas, sheep, and just being out on the bike.
It was also quite nice to do a longer ride solo for a change. It allowed me to stop for photos but I missed the encouragement to keep going when I'm tiring.


Considering how much debris on the roads and paths that I had to ride over, it was quite surprising that when I did have to stop to see what was wrong with the wheels I was surprised to see a flat tyre rather than a rubbing mudguard or something caught up in the spokes. This was the first time I'd ever had to change a tube when not with a group of other riders keen to help. The first and most time consuming mistake was trying to remove the tyre before eventually wondering if there might still be a bit of air left in despite the fact that it was flat!!! Once I'd released the remaining air, I was able to proceed much more quickly. That's how you learn, right?! I was surprised to find a tiny thorn, which I could have picked up anytime when riding on country roads, considering how much debris I'd ridden over on the roads and paths. Riding on Marathons does make it quite rare but is also the reason for being out of practice. The other thing that took a while was pumping up the tyre with my little hand pump but eventually I got it hard enough to ride home the last 20 miles without any further problems and I'll use the track pump once I've washed the bike down. Of course the only person to stop and offer help arrived as I was cleaning my hands after packing up, job done. I jubilantly announced that I'd just finished!

Anderton in the winter
View media item 9430
I'll pose for you
View media item 9429

Port Salford Greenway
View media item 9438
Port Salford Greenway, pussy willow across the path
View media item 9437
High Legh, junction
View media item 9436
Great Budworth, no waiting
View media item 9435
Romantic house in Great Budworth
View media item 9433
Tree down in Comberbatch
View media item 9432
Handy trailer for the tube change
View media item 9431


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Feb 2017)

Bit of a surprise ride today... my group decided last night that today was the better of the weather this weekend, so we were off out at 1130. 

I set out on my own at 1100, through Letchworth and into Baldock to meet up with the rest of the group, just 6 of us today. Under leaden skies we set off on the ride proper, toiling our way roughly northwest out into Bedfordshire; This was a bad choice as it turned out since it's flat farmland as opposed to the rolling hills to the east in Hertfordshire, and flat fields mean no shelter. Boy was it blustery. We rode through Newnham, Ashwell, Edworth, and Langford, arriving at Broom where we stopped off at The Cock pub, which interestingly has no bar. In order to get served, you make your choice from the blackboard, and your server serves you from about 3 foot down in the beer cellar through a hatch. Quirky and fun. 
From there, it was back south through Stanford, Clifton, and Henlow. We were caught in the worst of the weather at Henlow and we sheltered in the Engineer's Arms, which happily was having a Beer and sausage festival. It would have been rude not to have a grilled pork and sage sausage on a bap. From there, we rode through Stotfold back to Baldock. 
50.6 km, which with February's qualifying 50 already done, earns me an unexpected bonus point in the half century challenge. 

Apologies, not great photos today due to the weather.


----------



## derrick (25 Feb 2017)

A nice easy club ride today, back into winter clobber after a week in Spain, Was nice to ride around the Hertford lanes again, 51miles nice and steady, one of the girls had a puncture so a little delay but soon on our way again, My other half decided to lead a slower group, they ended up doing 32 miles then we met back at the cafe for a coffee and bit of cake. Nice to be riding with the Saturday crew again, Going to have another ride Sunday with friends the legs are holding up well. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/879148296


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Feb 2017)

Strictly utility and commuting today. Into town for shopping and haircut, then ride into work tonight. Someones got to pay the bills...


----------



## Old jon (26 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Lots of firsts in a while ( yesterday's ride). First solo 50 miler since last August. First winter ride to Anderton. First solo roadside tube change.
> 
> It's a week on Sunday until the next winter Polocini which I signed up for to do with the club. It is going to be 64 miles and I haven't done enough longer rides recently. Today was the only time I could go out this week and I planned a ride out to the Anderton Boat Lift because the lanes out that way are so lovely.
> 
> ...



That is worth more than a like. A very nice report indeed. Thank you!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Feb 2017)

A shortened ride today, the Boardman failed again. A rear mech cable break, which is a nightmare because it's internally routed. Replacing an unbroken cable is easy, you just snip the stopper off of the old cable at the brifter ,then braze the new cable onto the old one and pull it through. If it breaks inside, your screwed. It broke inside, I'm screwed. So, I decided the easiest option was to ride the reverse 20 miles in 50/11, to save messing about with limit screws, and / or chain length / angle of dangle.
I made it, but my legs are going to feel it tomorrow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/880303975/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1488112103

At least I managed 40 odd miles.


----------



## cubey (26 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> ride the reverse 20 miles in 50/11



Now that would wreck my already old creaky knees, well done sir.


----------



## gbb (26 Feb 2017)

Not a 'nice' ride today but a recce for a potential commute a couple times a week, 12.5 miles each way to my upcoming new place of work.
Alongside the A1M on the old A1...bugger it's noisy and none of it is very inspiring but...as the winds are generally westerly and the road generally heads north/south, you dont get too much headwind.
So 25 miles, some with a side/head wind, return with a side/tail wind, all quite acceptable. My problem is going to be no showers at work ...I may end up strip washing in the new workshop sinks .
Punctures at 7 miles. My first in about 3 years....I like folders, the GPS 4000 was easy to get back on, new tube fitted in 15 minutes perhaps, could have been quicker but tried to find the puncture but couldn't hear a damn thing where I was.


----------



## Donger (26 Feb 2017)

You couldn't make this one up. On the return leg of our club ride today, we were just reaching the bottom of a long hill when one of our number pulled up. A couple of us slowed down to see what the problem was. His chain had just vanished. Disappeared completely. The first he knew about it was when he went to accelerate and ended up with his legs spinning like a cartoon coyote's. Hadn't a clue when he had lost it!

I'm guessing the chain must have broken on his very last turn of the pedals at the top of the hill, and dropped off silently as he started to coast down the other side. The club stuck together well. Two riders climbed back up the hill to retrieve his chain, and two of us took it in turn to give him a shove until we caught up with the others who were waiting about a mile away. Shoving a bike with one hand while holding only one of your handlebars with the other is harder than you would imagine. As he walked up the long steep hill out of Longhope, this actually gave me the chance to grind my way up at my typical speed without anyone noticing how slow I am. Yet another club member provided a spare link for a 9 speed chain, and we all stuck together until we were almost home. Like the marines, we never leave a man behind.

A wind-battered ride today. First out to Hartpury at over 20mph with a tailwind, then across to Upleadon, Newent, Aston Ingham and Mitcheldean, and then back into a stiffening wind from Huntley to Gloucester. Plenty of hills too, and I certainly know I've been on a ride. A couple of times we got caught by red traffic lights, but the 8 man Kingsway CC Formation Trackstanding Ensemble did itself proud again. A great ride in great company. 38.8 miles. May all your rides be as enjoyable.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Stonechat (26 Feb 2017)

Another ride today in the battle to regain fitness

Went through Chertsey, along Stonehill Road to Chobham, then up the hiill at the end of Red Road, taking the Hawley Road to Yateley, where we used to live, through Sandhurst and Crowthorne, skirting Bracknell along New Forest Road (I always forget how hilly it is), then home via Ascot and Egham Hill

It was almost drizzling when I started but did not amount to anything.
Overall a hillier route than I remembered, and the wind was really picking up and gusting.

44 miles done with 1568 feet climbed, so with the wind average speed of 15.5 mph was OK, hoping for faster , but at this stage it is OK

https://www.strava.com/activities/880352249
Even some PRs though I suspect they were tailwind assisted


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2017)

Thanks! I was hoping it wasn't too long or waffling.


----------



## PaulB (26 Feb 2017)

I only did 22 miles but the wind made it the equivalent of about 10 miles one way and 40 the other! It was so severe, I resorted to our outdoors track and could easily get up to 28mph on the back straight and struggled to get up to 16 on the home straight.


----------



## Osprey (26 Feb 2017)

After missing two weekends of riding through man flu, todays blustery and wet forecast wasn't going to hold me back. Admittedly I did choose the flattest ride possible though. An enjoyable 20 mph wind assisted tailwind along the North Gower before cutting through the sheltered Clyne valley to emerge on Swansea Bay. Turning right into the wind I followed the promenade through Mumbles to Bracelet Bay and Limeslade Bay. Then retracing my steps, once again wind assisted I continued the full sweep of the Bay through the to the Swansea maritime quarter. Now turning back home into the face of the headwind, it started to rain hard. Oh well, at least 20 of the 33 mile total were dry which was better than the forecast. Another enjoyable metric half century bagged.









Limeslade Bay, Mumbles


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2017)

A slow hard 57 miles this morning, I spent a lot of the way out flying before a tail wind and spent most of the way back slogging into a head wind, but still an enjoyable ride over to Middleton Hall.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2017)

A bit blowy today. We had company for our ride today, 3 of our friends along with us. Andree and Mick will do a 25 mile ride most weekends, but Christine hasn't been cycling much lately, and she was on Mrs Daves hybrid, but she did valiantly.

It was only our normal circular ride, because of the convenient Waresley GC tea stop at the halfway point. It was here that Christine didn't want tea and cake so I bought her some anyway. I knew that if she never had any she'd run out of energy within a few miles.









25 miles.


----------



## Freds Dad (26 Feb 2017)

A breezy 20 miles around the Cheshire plain. I had to go via Alderley Edge to see how many Bianchi's / Pinarello's were outside the cafe, a total of 6.
It was all going so well until i started heading south and someone turned the wind machine on! Overall a nice little ride but my heart wasn't in it.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

Today's ride was my first organised Cyclechat ride for 2017 .This one was Leicester based destination Wymondham Windmill and also my metric century challenge ride for Feb .Meeting time was 0900 so out the door at 0800 for a few miles to get the 100 km in . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel and Cossington with 13 miles done so 100km could be done without adding miles at the end . Short wait and @tallliman arrived soon followed by @Supersuperleeds who had only done 49 miles before we set off. Only 3 of us today so after a quick chat were on are way straight on to the climb up humble lane and onto Ratcliffe on the Wreake where we were joined by a fellow rider from Quorn who was heading our way so the peleton was up to 4 . Up the Wreake valley Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby and onto the biggest climb of the day Saxileby hill ( modesty prevents me from saying who was first up ) @Supersuperleeds made the first break but had to slow for some horses he said  on up the single track road to Wartnaby where our extra rider turned left and we went right some more single lanes around the back of Scalford and then Waltham on the Wolds on to some proper rolling terrain past the TV mast and out to Garthorpe and on to the cafe stop at Wymondham Windmill even at 1030 it was full of cyclists . My big sister had driven out and met us there so a coffee and sausage cob consumed chatting away





Left to right @Supersuperleeds ,@13 rider,@tallliman . If you look closely at the bike at the side of @tallliman you can just see the famous packing tape repair to @Supersuperleeds mudguard.
Leaving the cafe you could feel the wind had picked up could be struggle home . On towards Little Dalby we came out to an exposed area and the wind was brutal crosswind or headwind making it hard work on the rolling terrain . Little Dalby ,Great Dalby and the long drag into the headwind to Ashby Foeville and then turned to Gaddesby and some relief from the wind . Back to Thrussington ,Ratcliffe and back to the starting point at Cossington. Here we all went our separate ways I suffered more headwind all the way through Rothley ,Cropston and home 65.4 miles in the bag . Nice ride in great company ,another nice coffee stop found just made hard work by the wind . I've cancelled the wind for next CC ride I used my wind quota for the year


----------



## derrick (26 Feb 2017)

A nice easy ride with the guys this morning, ending at the the pub for a beer or two. A no pressure ride my other half was struggling a bit after our time in Spain but she finished the ride on a high, She got a few PRs on Strava that cheered her up a bit, Must say this has been one of the best weeks ever on the bike, Total mileage for this week is 248 miles. And still feeling good. Did a fair bit of climbing as well. 20,036 ft
https://www.strava.com/activities/880512453


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Feb 2017)

Grim one today. Torrential rain and strong wind. I had hoped to ride 100 miles from Glasgow to Dundee because of a challenge set in a very silly forum thread on here, but managed 15 before my three layers were soaked clear through. After I lost my sense of direction and got turned round near Lenzie, I made the decision to scratch the ride and faced a struggle into the increasingly brisk wind all the way back, along some roads which were starting to flood.
Grand total of 33 miles, no photos. New cycling cap worked very well, new overshoes, not so much, gloves worthless in the face of such weather. 

It's not looking good for the challenge, but I'm not out yet...


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

A like for getting out @Edwardoka but not for your struggles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Grim one today. Torrential rain and strong wind. I had hoped to ride 100 miles from Glasgow to Dundee because of a challenge set in a very silly forum thread on here, but managed 15 before my three layers were soaked clear through. After I lost my sense of direction and got turned round near Lenzie, I made the decision to scratch the ride and faced a struggle into the increasingly brisk wind all the way back, along some roads which were starting to flood.
> Grand total of 33 miles, no photos. New cycling cap worked very well, new overshoes, not so much, gloves worthless in the face of such weather.
> 
> It's not looking good for the challenge, but I'm not out yet...


The like was for attempting the imperial. Fingers crossed you get it done.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Feb 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Another ride today in the battle to regain fitness
> 
> Went through Chertsey, along Stonehill Road to Chobham, then up the hiill at the end of Red Road, taking the Hawley Road to Yateley, where we used to live, through Sandhurst and Crowthorne, skirting Bracknell along New Forest Road (I always forget how hilly it is), then home via Ascot and Egham Hill
> 
> ...



Nice to see you back out on the road That looks like a half decent route, which I may pick bits from. Not sure about the A329 bit on the way back, but then there's always New Mile Road and through the park.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Feb 2017)

A day late to report but I finally got the 100k/strava fondo ride in.

Out on the club run but before that I had a quick nip in to the city for a fresh sourdough loaf during which I spotted a group of cyclists decked out in Rapha kit outside Cafe Nero,dunno who they were(Dave 123 of this parish spotted them too).

Anyway,once I'd dropped the bread at home it was off to Witchford for the meet up;got there to catch the mods leaving so off it was to St Ives via Haddenham,Earith and Somersham battling a strong wind.

Change of cafe stop as the River Tea Rooms is shut at the mo so we called in at Tom's Cakes gaff;was a bit busy(not helped by a bunch of cyclists turning up)but a couple of tables were found upsatirs and a nice espresso and polenta Bakewell slice was consumed.

Out again and a decision was made to avoid the busway after storm Doris(it has a lot of debris at the best of times) so we went through Longstanton and Oakington before picking up a tailwind from Cottenham up the Twenty Pence.

Once there I made the decision to turn left back to Haddenham and do a Witcham/Coveney/Little Downham loop to finish the 100k,was definately hard work at times and the legs were showing the lack of regular riding over the last month but the 100 was done and back home for some much needed recovery beans on toast and a protein hot chocolate.

Strada stats(bit too much red for my liking on the suffer score);

https://www.strava.com/activities/879139743

And a pic in Coveney;


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Feb 2017)

Quite a nice morning when I left work at 7, so an extended commute home clocking up 14 miles instead of the more direct route of 7.5. All very nice and quiet. Bit of kip, then out after lunch on utility ride with my lad to Halfords and the High Street. Went alongside the Thames from Staines to the Runnymede Hotel where we found some nice deck chairs, little bit big for us though




Home in light rain with just under 6 miles covered.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Feb 2017)

Today was the first @13 rider forum ride of the year. Meeting time was 9am in Cossington and his planned route was 44 miles. So me being me I decided to get a few miles in before the meet and try and get 100 miles in for the ride. Got up at 5am and it was wet but little wind and the rain had stopped. 

Cup of tea and a couple of slices of toast and I decide to use the commuter bike, which is not in the best condition at the minute but it does have fully functioning, perfectly fitted mudguards 

Out of the door at 05:50, I had a 43 mile route in mind so I could go at 14mph average and I'd be at the meeting point in time. As it turned out I averaged just over 16mph so added a few extra miles. Got to the meet on time having done 49 miles and both @13 rider and @tallliman are sat on the bench waiting.

We had a cracking 20plus mile ride to the cafe stop, even if it was a bit up and down .

Cafe stop was at Wymondham Windmill and it was very nice (met @13 rider sister). Latte and a sausage baguette was purchased and quickly consumed. Outside posed for photos and signed a few autographs (okay maybe not the autographs) and then the hard work started.

Whilst in the cafe the wind had really picked up and it was a very hard 20 miles back to Cossington. Luckily for all of us we had enough distance left to our respective homes to hit our ride targets, so a quick handshake and we all split up. I headed through Watermead Park, Abbey Park and Bede Park which were all very busy so my average speed took a right hammering, I ran out of drink despite having two 750ml bottles with me and combined with the wind the last few miles were really draining.

Despite @13 rider comment on Saxleby Hill, I got a PB up it and yes I did use the horses as an excuse 

Just over 107 miles and my 58th imperial century bagged and my Eddington number up another one to 95. @tallliman my 2017 YTD Eddington is 40 (surprised me that, thought it was low 30's) 

Thanks to you both, I was struggling on parts today and the company made it a lot easier.


https://www.strava.com/activities/880536709


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The like was for attempting the imperial. Fingers crossed you get it done.


Likewise!


----------



## Jon George (26 Feb 2017)

Disclaimer: I must confess that, as I write this, I am enjoying the results of spending the afternoon drinking at The Fat Cat in Ipswich. 
I had intended to go out for a far longer ride today, but last night's 'beer-enjoyment' put the dampers on that, so I settled for an excursion out into the country as I headed for the pub.
Interestingly, I meet a couple on a tandem - and whom I subsequently followed for a short while - who resolutely refused to acknowledge my existence, to the point that neither of them gave any indication of where they intended to go next at a junction. 
Still, I spotted at few birds that I will have to confirm with reference books, and I I paused to take this shot over The Fynn Valley.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Feb 2017)

After yesterday afternoon at the Bradford Beer Festival, I thought I'd better get a ride in today...the weather guesscast was for breeziness all day, with heavy rain from lunchtime, so it was out this morning.

Up onto Coal Road, where a group from Seacroft Wheelers were just in front of me. They also turned up Red Hall Lane, which is where I was heading
It was definitely breezy along here, breezy right in my face. Anyway, got to the A58 just as the peleton was pulling out, and followed at the next gap in traffic. A special mention too to the nice chap in the Kia faux by four who despite turning left, moved right over to the white line as I was filtering past him to turn right and then sat at the junction for as long as possible
Quick spin down past the pub and onto Whin Moor Lane for the turny stuff to Shadwell, where the peleton turned left (heading to Otley?) but I turned right down the hill through the village with the wind at my back. Up and across the A58 and then Carr Lane towards Thorner. A special mention too to the nice lady in the white pick up who pulled out of a driveway in front of me and making me scrub off all my speed on the descent into the village 
Through the village and the inevitable climb back out, up Milner Lane today and onto the ridge for a wind assisted blast along to Thorner Lane then Thorner Road and on to Bramham where I turned right down the hill, pedalling into the breeze as I descended and then climbed up the other side towards the traffic lights. A special mention too to the muppet on the 'M' reg moped who decided to pass within a foot of my elbow 
Stopped at the top for some Haribo and a few pics:







Yep, the bike is filthy, again.

Back in the saddle and with a swirling, buffeting head / side wind I took the shared use path that runs parallel to Paradise Way pretty much all the way down to the Bramham Crossroads. To be fair, although I'd been very much aware of the wind so far, it hadn't been too bad up to this point, but after navigating the crossroads and heading for Aberford down Main Street it was right in my chops and no fun at all.
This is a generally downhill section that on a normal day you can maintain a speed of high twenties mph fairly easily on. Not today, I was putting the effort in and getting high teens instead and was glad to get the shelter of the village as I dropped down the hill.
Right onto Cattle Lane after crossing the bridge for the familiar lumpiness to Barwick, which was thankfully sheltered from most of the wind. Sadly not so the steady climb from Barwick to Scholes which was hard work again, as was pedalling _down_ the hill from Scholes.
Local roads up to home, with a final loop around the block to push the mileage on.

*20.15 miles* (32.42 km) in a steady *1h 32m* at an average of *13.1mph* with *1,227ft* climbed (needless to say, the average speed was m_uch_ more impressive over the wind assisted outward half of todays route )

Good to be out there and a few close passes apart, the rest of the drivers were playing the game today. Loads of cyclists out too. Oh, and the biblical rain that was forecast for lunchtime? Well that still hasn't arrived, although it is even windier now than it was when I was out.

And finally a map, from Map My Ride for a change as Garmin Connect isn't playing ball today...


----------



## tallliman (26 Feb 2017)

Very little to add to the ride reports of @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds apart from the fact it was a lovely day out despite the wind.

Notched up a metric ton and took my Eddington number for the year to a paltry 18 compared to @Supersuperleeds' 40! Pretty impressive.

Not sure I'd have been as quick today without the company. That wind may have seen me stop for a while rather than pushing on. The feeling of getting to Ashby Folville and finally turning out of it was wonderful.


----------



## colly (26 Feb 2017)

Really, today I was like....Meh do I want to go out ? Do I ?
I had done a couple of chores, had breakfast, read the paper. (OK some of it) I mopped a floor. Mooched about. Time ticked on.............A minute passed, another minute passed, followed by another minute which passed slowly by.. It took about a minute. I was yawning. Listless. Could I be 4rsed ?
Just after midday and I felt wrecked. It wasn't a late night nor was it booze. Looked out at the garden, branches and bushes being shaken about by the wind.
Thought. If I sod around here all afternoon it will get to about 3 or 4pm and I'll be whining ........._awww why didn't I go out earlier??_
I took a firm and positive executive decision. OUT.
Got changed and got out. Quick before I changed my mind.

It was cool and humid, and once I was on my way I felt better, and looked forward to the rest of the ride despite the wind. So it was Moortown, Harrogate Road all the way to Harewood House, down Harewood Bank and across The Wharfe. I hung a left and wound my way through two small out of the way villages. Dunkeswick and Weeton. They are not really on the way to anywhere and as a result they pretty much only get local traffic.
Up Weeton Hill Lane and back down into Castley, another tucked away place. Across the river again Into Pool-in Wharfedale and I took the Arthington road.
Which ever way I go from there it has to be uphill. Well if I want to get back home again it does anyway. I decided Creskeld Lane was the route to take. It's a winding climb with at least one 10% section but it's heavily enclosed by trees, and what do trees mean? Shelter from the now headwind is what. It was a grind but once up I joined Otley Road back towards Leeds turned and went up passed the Mone Bros Quarry and made for home past Golden Acre Park and Alwoodley.

25miles and 1500ft of uphill can not only lift the spirits but leave you energised and more awake than when you started. So glad I made the effort.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13138309


----------



## Mike_P (26 Feb 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Good to be out there and a few close passes apart, the rest of the drivers were playing the game today.


Driving this morning I actually hit the brakes and shut my eyes momentarily as the car in front missed a cyclist by the narrowest of margins, they made no attempt to move out. (Decided it was too windy locally today to use the bike - wind across the rear yard was viscous).


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2017)

7 Miles this day, brisk and cool, with but one other cyclist, and a runner. Even over here, too windy to get much done today.
48F 9C
Winds SW24 G33+
Relative humidity 30%
Barometer 29.99/1018.3mb
Sunny, with clouds, and brisk.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2017)

Having spent all of yesterday setting up my new PC, waiting for updates, trying to find install discs, changing the settings, etc I really needed to get out for a ride today. In the end the final route was similar to Friday's shopping trip but with extra bits added at random. Yet another grey day with just a small aount of sunshine and increasing winds, but thankfully dry. 

All the usual areas visited and a nice 50 miler to finish off the month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/880657214


----------



## Roadhump (26 Feb 2017)

Went out about 9.00 am this morning for my second ride on my new bike which was delivered on Thursday. It was quite breezy, but was forecast to get much more breezy as the day wore on, and 40 mph gales were due in the afternoon so I didn't hang round too long. Plus I had promised my wife I would give her a lift to her friend's house for 12.30 as a few of them were going on a hen do to Manchester.

Heading out over "the moss" towards Shirdley Hill, the wind seemed quite strong, but I wasn't sure whether it seemed worse due to the copious amounts of beer I drank at the match yesterday - perhaps a combination of wind and beer. Through Shirdley Hill and towards Clieves Hill, which I rode up from the Halsall side, rather than the shorter Aughton side. I always like the view in this photo which is from Clieves Hills Lane looking over towards the coast at Formby; it reminds me of a tree tunnel - even more so in Summer when the trees are full of leaves:







The people in these cottages which are just along from the first photo are lucky enough to have that view from their houses all year round






In the distance below is Liverpool about 10 miles away. Looking at the skyline between the 2 houses, a tower looking a bit like a cross in this photo can be seen, which is St. John's Beacon, or The Radio City Tower as it now is. To the left of that directly above the chimney on the house is the Anglican Cathedral.






When I rode round a bit further to where most people stop to admire the views, I stopped myself and took a few more photos, including some of my new bike, testing my artistic talents by getting Christ Church, Aughton in a gap in the hedgerow. That is a landmark that can be seen from miles around, I have seen it from Lytham before now.
















I also had to include one of the stickers I have put on the top tube. My mate gave me these at the match yesterday, his wife makes them and he has them on his bike so I thought why not......the Everton club crest and motto, the Latin translates to "Nothing but the best is good enough", not sure I gave my best ride after drinking all that beer yesterday.

While I was there a couple of other cyclists stopped for a sit down on one of the benches to admire the view and we had a brief chat. They were saying how strong the wind was and that they would have to ride into it all the way home to Fazakerley, which would probably be about 8 or 9 miles or so away.

Then I carried on and went down the Aughton side of the hill and took a lovely route along Greens Lane, over the canal and emerged onto the main road that runs from Southport through Halsall to Lydiate, and went down to Maghull, right up Sefton Lane to Thornton, past the crematorium and then left down to Crosby. I went down to the beach by the swimming baths where the tide was high, but seeing the sand that Storm Doris had left in the Promenade, I decided to take another route back up to the north end of Sefton and Southport.






But not before having a look at the dramatic skyline and an iron man looking out to sea, I love it down there
















I headed home via Little Crosby and Formby, and was passed in Little Crosby by an 8 strong club ride travelling at quite a rate of knots. One of them actually carved me up a bit by overtaking me just before reaching a square speed hump and nipping to his left about 6 inches in front of me to avoid hitting it. I think many cyclists would complain of a close pass or similar if a motorist did something like that.

Anyway, it was a smashing ride on a fresh, blustery late winter morning and I am really enjoying my new bike. As it is due to rain quite a bit this week, I'll probably take the old one out a couple of times.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Feb 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Nice to see you back out on the road That looks like a half decent route, which I may pick bits from. Not sure about the A329 bit on the way back, but then there's always New Mile Road and through the park.


Well, you can veer off to the north and pick up the road throu Winkfield, and go through the park.


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Lots of firsts in a while ( yesterday's ride). First solo 50 miler since last August. First winter ride to Anderton. First solo roadside tube change.
> 
> It's a week on Sunday until the next winter Polocini which I signed up for to do with the club. It is going to be 64 miles and I haven't done enough longer rides recently. Today was the only time I could go out this week and I planned a ride out to the Anderton Boat Lift because the lanes out that way are so lovely.
> 
> ...



Re your photo of the stocks at Great Budworth, have you noticed how many stocks there are in Cheshire villages?

From memory, High Legh, Mobberley, Lymm and Grappenhall have them. Altrincham has stocks and a whipping post and Nantwich a pillory. These are just the ones I've seen while riding by, I guess there'll be many more. I don't know whether Cheshire was unusually punitive or whether these features are common throughout the country.

Good luck for Sunday, I hope the weather is kinder than the weekend just gone!


----------



## Will Spin (27 Feb 2017)

Not exactly, today, but my ride on Friday. Petersfield, Kilmeston, Tichborne and along beside the River Itchen to Easton and back via New Alresford. I stopped for a rest and a flapjack to admire the view across the lake to Avington Park.












Avington Park



__ Will Spin
__ 27 Feb 2017


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Feb 2017)

As a result of working a few extra night shifts I've dropped behind my 17 miles a day target in the last week of February, and found myself needing 14 miles either today or tomorrow. So before a night shift or after?
Opted for this morning, and out at 0830 so as to miss the forecast heavy rain. The roads were very wet with some rather impressive puddles, and it was windy too. One of my usual loops out to Walton Bridge and back, and dare I say it the sun tried to make an appearance at Walton. Nice bit of driving from the Acorn skip lorry back from Walton to Chertsey, no rush to get past and loads of room given when he did, so .By the time I got back to Chertsey Bridge there were a few light flecks of rain, and just after the High Street the heavens opened. A quick stop in a bus stop to don the Endura FS260 waterproof (first time I've used it), and back out into the torrential rain for the last 4 miles home. A boat would have been a better form of transport, never mind dodging the puddles it was more a case of aiming for the shallowest part...
Home on 16 miles, so target achieved.
Endura jacket excellent, no water in, not sweaty so a good buy.


----------



## Katherine (27 Feb 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> Re your photo of the stocks at Great Budworth, have you noticed how many stocks there are in Cheshire villages?
> 
> From memory, High Legh, Mobberley, Lymm and Grappenhall have them. Altrincham has stocks and a whipping post and Nantwich a pillory. These are just the ones I've seen while riding by, I guess there'll be many more. I don't know whether Cheshire was unusually punitive or whether these features are common throughout the country.
> 
> Good luck for Sunday, I hope the weather is kinder than the weekend just gone!



I must admit that I hadn't thought about Cheshire villages having more stocks than others, but I can't think of any I've particularly noticed in other counties' villages, Lancashire for instance, so I see what you mean.

Thanks for your good luck wishes for next weekend. I'm a bit worried now because I strained my lower back yesterday, all I did was twist and bend down at the same time to pick something up off the floor! Now I can't really do anything that requires any kind of twisting or bending. I'm resting at home and I hope it setles soon.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> I must admit that I hadn't thought about Cheshire villages having more stocks than others, but I can't think of any I've particularly noticed in other counties' villages, Lancashire for instance, so I see what you mean.
> 
> Thanks for your good luck wishes for next weekend. I'm a bit worried now because I strained my lower back yesterday, all I did was twist and bend down at the same time to pick something up off the floor! Now I can't really do anything that requires any kind of twisting or bending. I'm resting at home and I hope it setles soon.


Good luck with your back, they are such dodgy things at times and can easily go on you. I fell off my bike about 3 and a half years ago and hurt my back, it turned out I had trapped a nerve, it was agony. Eventually I paid a chiropractor about £200 for a few sessions of him pummelling my back which did the trick, although it might have just been time, but I'll never know. Hope yours is simpler.


----------



## Jon George (27 Feb 2017)

I went out today for an hour's worth and did a little, looping, inter-crossing circuit east of Ipswich on Patsy #2 The CX. There were grey skies and the occasional spatter of rain, which may have contributed to less parked vehicles at a well-known lay-by frequented by, shall we say, _frustrated _individuals, than is normal. 
I had a short pause at Nacton church, where my paternal great-grandparents are buried. Tranquil as ever. (Excuse the quality - camera phone wobble.)






And as I returned home, a neighbour commented that he thought I'd lost some weight. I assured him that though that may be the appearance, I could still do with another stone of beer-belly being worked off.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Feb 2017)

Looked at the weather forecast this morning and saw predicted 40 mph gales this afternoon, which haven't arrived. The part where it said it would be dry until around 10 / 11 o'clock and then rain did happen and that was when I went out because it looked like the best opportunity to do so without getting soaked and blown away.......this afternoon looks like it would have been better now, oh well not to worry.

I went across the moss from Southport to Burscough on one of my favourite routes through the South West Lancs countryside. In Burscough I called in at Jack Parker's Cycles to buy one of those water bottle tool carriers and a bottle cage, which hopefully will enable me to carry my spare tubes, levers, multi-tool and a small flip over wallet for cash and cards, without loading my pockets. I would like to get my pump in but the one I have now is too big, but the bloke in the shop said there is a make called 'Blackburn' which is a good quality pump that will fit, so I might call back next week when they will have had a new delivery.

From Burscough Village I headed up School Lane and went past the Ship Inn which is situated in the lovely picturesque Wheat Lane next to Top Locks at the beginning of the Rufford branch of the Leeds-Liverpool canal











After going over the swing bridge at the other end of Wheat Lane I turned towards Parbold and then right towards Skelmersdale and Westhead, turning right into Dicks Lane to get into Westhead Village and then left up School Lane towards Edge Hill University in Ormskirk. Going down Ruff Lane behind Edge Hill
campus, then past the cricket club, I headed up towards Aughton and cut across the A59 and went over Clieves Hills, but today the hill was no test as I only had to descend it and my only concern was not to pick up too much speed which could be dangerous on the narrow country lane. Once down the hill, I headed through Shirdley Hill and back across the moss to get home.

It was a rather cool morning, about 5 degrees, but the activity soon warmed me up. It began raining when I left the cycle shop in Burscough, which was about 10 miles into the 27 mile ride, which according to my cycle computer took 2 hours, 1 minute and 1 second, an average speed of 13.4 mph. I did it on my older bike rather than the new one as I guessed the overnight rain would result in lots of slush and mud, which was correct - it was filthy when I got home, plus I have a rack and bag on the hybrid for my purchases. A thoroughly enjoyable couple of hours out on the bike.


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2017)

Anyone seen Screenman.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> View attachment 339949
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Screenman.



I suspect he's disappeared up the cow's bottom....


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Feb 2017)

That was an eventful ride! For a start I had to leave later. Nights are getting shorter and I don't like riding as it gets dark so by the time I was changed and had fettled a rather rattle rich bike, it was around seven.

I set off on the usual route and something scuttled across the Brewood road in front of me. A stoat or some other nocturnal hunter? Most likely a rat! Also, who turned down the temperature? It felt most cold! My light picked up the results of Thursday's storm. Lots of dead wood and some living wood off a lot of trees.

Unfortunately, I came as close to being taken out by a car as I have been for a long time. My route involves crossing a motorway junction via a large roundabout. Junction 3 of the M54 in fact. Fairly quiet as far as motorway junctions go but I'm always aware of vehicles exiting the motorway and not looking or stopping for me at the top of the slip road. That's exactly what happened tonight. A dark coloured 5 series bmw I think. She would definitely have hit me amidships if I hadn't taken immediate evasive action. As it was I got away with a wobble, a close up look at her car's metallic paint and a shocked wave of her hand as she finally saw me. Maybe 1200 lumens aren't enough? I wasn't running the full 1200 as I don't want to dazzle but it did make me think, (once my heart rate had come down slightly), do modern front lights offer enough side visibility?

The rest of the ride was better. I rode through what sounded like a thousand pheasants all having a huge argument in the fields either side of me and behold! A badger, trotting down the road in front of me.

Finally to say some of the lanes were flooded would be an understatement. I have fished in smaller ponds!

22 miles and thankfully back in one piece.


----------



## Jon George (28 Feb 2017)

I've realised that over the last couple of months I've let my normal cycling routine slip (short, fast rides during the week for cardio-vascular exercise, and longer, slower rides at the weekend for state of mind) and decided to rectify that today with a modified version of the route I did yesterday. 
Only at a higher speed - for me, anyway. 
What gave this ride extra interest was that for part of it I went the reverse route to the direction I normally go. And isn't it fascinating how doing that opens up sights you miss going the other way? I saw lots of daffodils - which I didn't notice yesterday - but was so in the groove I didn't pause to take any pics.
So I give you this: The first daff in my garden and spotted as I approached my front door.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Feb 2017)

A rather entertaining, as it turned out, utility ride for me today. Off to the High Street for eggs, milk and flour, not quite sure what these are needed for but apparently involves lemons too 
Suitably weighed down with 8 pints of milk, a kilo of flour, a kilo of apricots, eggs, wrapping paper and the D lock, I headed to the Post Office depot to collect my new tyre which RM were unable to deliver yesterday. Upon arrival I found the site fenced off, how strange. A quick look at the 'We have something for you' card revealed they've moved. So, backtracked to Staines, then on to Thorpe Trading Estate where they now reside. Card duly handed over, and HUGE box given in exchange. Really Wiggle, that is serious over-packaging for a single tyre. I removed tyre from box, and enquired as to whether PO would dispose of box, but apparently not according to nice lady. OK, not a problem, will take home. Quite windy it was, and an entertaining ride home with heavy panniers, tyre over shoulder one-handed with box in hand. Thankfully only a mile to home.
Just under 8 miles, and kept me on track for my 17 miles a day challenge.


----------



## cubey (28 Feb 2017)

A brief run out and back to check out the new cadence sensor.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2017)

On the forum ride on Sunday @tallliman was talking about railways and parts of the old railway system that still survive around Leicester and in particular an embankment that I thought was on my commute. So this morning I decided to take a leisurely ride into work and take a few snaps of things that may or may not be railway related.

This is on Holt Lane near Ashby Magna:









This is the embankment that @tallliman was talking about (I may be wrong as there is another road he might have meant)








and just around the corner this still survives:









This is definitely railway related as it is the Great Central Way shared path into Leicester:





after this photo my battery died on my phone, so the photos below were taken tonight. This is in the city centre:









26 mile ride to work but only 8 miles home as it chucked it down


----------



## pawl (28 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> On the forum ride on Sunday @tallliman was talking about railways and parts of the old railway system that still survive around Leicester and in particular an embankment that I thought was on my commute. So this morning I decided to take a leisurely ride into work and take a few snaps of things that may or may not be railway related.
> 
> This is on Holt Lane near Ashby Magna:
> 
> ...






If memory serves me correctly the Great Central Way continued into Leicester.
Unfortunately the link into Leicester was broken when the City Council decided to demolish thebBow bridge.A piece of historic railway history destroyed


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2017)

@Supersuperleeds; thanks for that, I'll check where you went when strava wants to work again.

You need to continue to North of where the bowstring bridge was, Braunstone gate and onto Leicester Central station, just north of the Jewry Wall on Great Central Street. Amazing how much is left.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> @Supersuperleeds; thanks for that, I'll check where you went when strava wants to work again.
> 
> You need to continue to North of where the bowstring bridge was, Braunstone gate and onto Leicester Central station, just north of the Jewry Wall on Great Central Street. Amazing how much is left.



I was going to take a photo at Braunstone Gate tonight but it was chucking it down. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Feb 2017)

Some more commuting miles. The intention today was for Doug to join me on the extended route in to work so that he could get his February 50km challenge ride in. Unfortunately though he overslept so I had to go without him.

It was quite pleasant out but there had been a frost after overnight rain/sleet which was a slight concern however the ice had melted off the ungritted roads by the time I got to them. The wind was a light southwesterly which didn't hinder too much as I headed southwards to Acton Burnell then helped nicely on the way to Cressage. I made good time, covering the 18 miles at 14.4 mph which is pretty respectable on the knockabout bike.

After a slow day at work rain rolled in just in time for the ride home. I kitted myself out in waterproofs and headed out into a strong and blustery headwind (the Met Office says the windspeed was 11mph while riding home but to me it felt more like 20+ and was a real low-gear struggle on the bits directly into the wind.)

Slightly annoyed by a guy in a BMW coming out of a side road who looked me in the eye then pulled out in front of me anyway.

The rain got heavier in the last few miles so I arrived home looking like a drowned rat but I was at least warm & comfortable despite how it looked. (My waterproof trousers have leaked but kept the warmth in. My coat fared better though).

30.1 miles for the day at 13 mph average and the ride home took me just over 1000 miles for the year to date.





A snapshot grabbed on the way to Wroxeter. There is a covering of snow on the South Shropshire hills.


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was going to take a photo at Braunstone Gate tonight but it was chucking it down. I'll try again tomorrow.



Cool cool, where is that triple arch bridge?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> Cool cool, where is that triple arch bridge?



In Whetstone. If this link works it is the top left of the green patch with Blaby United F.C. on it, Whetstone Brook runs under the middle arch. If you want to go see it I'd be happy to guide you there 


https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...954cc9847e!8m2!3d52.5691188!4d-1.180453?hl=en


----------



## tallliman (28 Feb 2017)

Cool, thought it might be there but couldn't find a street view (or anything else) to get closer.


----------



## Old jon (1 Mar 2017)

Calm morning out there, frost visibly vanishing from parked cars as I watched. It would be foolish to miss this chance of a ride out. The bike with the gears today, I have yet to discover a method of choosing which bike to ride so turn and turn about it is. All those folk with three or more bikes, however do they manage? Deep cogitation along with breakfast, I suppose. Not my bacon butty.

Having made a vague decision to head towards Otley, the ride meanders through the bit of Holbeck that leads to Office Lock and the towpath to Viaduct Road. Up Cardigan Road, thank you gears, and on, and on, and on. It’s a long drag to Lawnswood and the Ring Road. Then I turned left onto Otley Old Road for a bit more trying to beat gravity, all the way to the Cookridge water tower. Bit of a drop past the rugby club, that quicker than it looks right hand bend and then I turned left. Miss Bramhope ( not the beauty contest ) and turn left for the back of the airport. I had still no route in mind, when I reached the A 658 I could have easily turned right, the thought did occur to me, but I chose to go straight on for the joys of missing the potholes while whizzing down the Old Chevin, or whatever name it goes by now.

Once in Otley, well, too chilly to stop, turn right and up the Leeds Road, warmth returns to the fingertips. I was passed by one rider, he was well quick. I was pondering a change to the usual homebound trip from Otley, maybe adding a few more uphills to it. Madness, I know, that’s what bike rides are for. Yes? So, past the Puritan Chapel, all the rest of the way through Bramhope and bravely turn left at the final roundabout towards Arthington Road, followed by King Lane.



It is a long time since I have travelled along there. The roads have been redesigned into a passable imitation of a Mobius strip, it is fiddling impossible to find the other side. Offspring of unmarried parents! And then I realised. Travelling this way into Leeds, in the approximate direction of home, means the whole Sheepscar mess has to be ridden through. Never done that before, last time I cycled, Sheepscar was a single scruffy street, would not be surprised if it had tram tracks then. As you can tell, I survived the experience and wandered gently off around Crown Point and directions home. A mere twenty five and a quarter miles, but an impressive, for me, 456 metres ( 1500 feet ) of ascent. That pleased me, that and the fact that the rain started about twenty minutes after I reached home. A good morning.

And a slightly different map


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Mar 2017)

I met June P at Tunnel Hill and we headed off south for the Hams. It was nice to have a pleasant chat with June as usually there have been others so a one to one was different. Our route was fairly traditional but we turned northward for Blackwells End before a westward tack for Newent.

Ralph R was waiting for us at the cafe so refreshments for three was the order. We spent a lot of time chattering so a second cup of coffee was ordered. Eventually it was time to go so Ralph suggested a loop around through the ford and a ride through the woods to see how the wild daffs were coming along. A few brave ones were out but most are still biding their time. On by Dymock and Ryton lead us onto the straightforward route around the southern flanks of the Hills for the run through the Castlemorton lanes. Ralph and June headed for Upton while I took my usual route by Hanley Swan for home.

I reckon that it wasn't just my legs which got some exercise today. 56 smiles and a dictionary worth of words


----------



## Jon George (1 Mar 2017)

What a difference a day makes! I did exactly the same 12 mile ride as I did yesterday, but the muppets were out in force, today.
I encountered a school run at Nacton, where one busy mum drove straight at me, without slowing down, as I negotiated a line of parked cars and equally oblivious parents shoveling children into cars without waiting for me to pass before opening doors, and exclaimed my disapproval, somewhat. I have recently decided to learn some antiquated swear words, just for the acorn of it, but instincts took over and I called the driver a sprat (pronounced with a silent 's'). Considering what I have been calling some drivers in the last few months, this is an improvement. 
And yet, a couple of miles further on ... I can't think of many things more off-putting than this: in a cycle lane and having a vehicle begin to overtake, only to notice that they've put their left-hand indicator on. My yell to ensure the driver had noticed me as they began to turn into me garnered a beep from their horn and, in return, they received an American Gesture.
Still, as always, great to be out and about on a bike, forcing air into the lungs.
(Oh, I experimented with less attire - including no sleeves - and decided that it was on the cusp of being something stupid to try. 58 and still learning, hey. Will we ever grow wish?) 
Once again, a bit too occupied to pause and take photos - I will endeavour to rectify that failing this weekend on a slower run.


----------



## gaz71 (1 Mar 2017)

I was having quite a nice ride home tonight until i hit a a slightly sunken drain and cracked my back wheel.I would have gone round it if the car overtaking me hadnt been so close.Had to walk the last mile home.


----------



## GGJ (1 Mar 2017)

gaz71 said:


> Had to walk the last mile home.



Could have been worse, it could have been 10 miles


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

Today's ride was a treat for spending two hours in the garden clearing up the mess left behind by Doris - so was nicely warmed up by the time I hopped on the Wiggo just gone half four and set off via Downham Common and Black Bank towards Littleport. Loads of pheasants out and about in the fields - they seem to be aware that the season for *bang* *bang* *bang* is over and that they aren't in danger of ending up in someone's crock pot. 

At the top of Black Bank I turned left onto the A1101. Was really busy as it was commuter-o-clock. The road surface has really deteriorated since I last rode out this way, but they are currently in the process of re-surfacing. Not entirely sure whether the newly re-surfaced section is an improvement to the potholes as it's like a cross between tramlines and a washboard.  I think I prefer the potholes. 

Stayed on the A1101 Bates's Drove until it joins up with national cycle route 11 at the bottom of Gold Hill. Then it was another left turn onto Hundred Foot Bank to head towards Pymoor. Alas that turn brought me into a really stiff headwind, which isn't so good on a long straight road. Joy, not...  Stopped in a gateway for a drink and a few M&Ms before pushing on.

There were loads of swans in the fields right alongside the road - mostly Whooper, but some Mute. They didn't seem to be bothered by the occasional car, but went running off in a flap as I passed on the bike.  There is also a heronry somewhere near Long Drove, as I saw eight or nine herons flying around near a small spinney. And near the pumping station, there were daffodils growing on the river levee. Only one was flowering though. And lots of evidence all ride long of Doris' temper tantrum last week - trees down and plenty of debris by the side of the road.

I followed cycle route 11 all the way into Pymoor. I met a very exuberant but extremely friendly Dalmatian when I stopped to turn my lights on. At this point I could have turned for home down Pymoor Lane, but I still felt good, so carried on along Main Street towards Little Downham. Then it's past Corkers Crisps (couldn't smell a thing today) and Adventurer's Drove, up the nasty little climb that's Mill Hill (I'm getting better at tackling it) and into Downham.

At long last I now found myself with a tail wind, which was a blessed relief.  Through the village (no numpties outside the chippy this time) and down the hill the other side. Managed to set off the 30 mph warning lights as I fizzed towards Cowbridge Hall Drove.  Then it's a left down there, a right at the bottom onto California, and then the last mile and a half home.

That was 17 enjoyable if hard miles in the bag on an afternoon that got increasingly chilly and blustery as the miles ticked by. Could have done with an extra layer up top, but quickly warmed up with a hot brew as soon as I got in.  Felt good to get out and take advantage of the weather while it lasts as it's set to  later in the week.


----------



## Roadhump (1 Mar 2017)

34.75 miles from Southport over to Aughton where I climbed Clieves Hill from the Halsall side before going round to the Aughton side and going up that way as well. My mate who lives in Leeds was telling me about some of his hilly rides last week, which made me think I should make a bit more effort to ride up a few myself, but that's not easy here in the flatlands.

After climbing the hill twice I headed through Aughton towards Melling, via one of the rural type roads in the green belt just outside Liverpool (well I think it's a green belt, there are lots of farms and fields etc around there). There are a couple of large houses in that road overlooking the green belt and which have great views over the countryside to the city and beyond. The 2 photos are the same, but one is enlarged to show more detail of the view from the front of the houses. Imagine waking up to that view from your front window each morning, some lucky people do:












The 5 things sticking up in the air to the left of the picture are cranes at the deep sea port at Seaforth, They were placed there about 2 years ago and allow ships to deliver cargo to Liverpool without having to enter the docks, which apparently means far more cargo can now pass through the port because modern ships that are too big for the dock can now berth there. Then of course, there are the Welsh hills in the background. Enough of the geography lesson! I carried on through the Aughton countryside, along Butcher's Lane which takes you past the back of Ashworth Hospital, and then right towards Melling. I stopped for a few minutes to have a chat with my mate in his motorcycle workshop in Melling, then carried on towards Melling Church. I should have stopped to take a couple of photos there because it is a lovely quaint countryside setting with the church one side of a country lane and the Bootle Arms pub on the other, but it was getting really cold and I wanted to keep going.

I had a nice 25 mph or so freewheel from the church down towards Maghull station and rode on through Maghull and Sefton, then through Ince Blundell and crossed the A565 Formby Bypass to skirt Hightown, go back up to the bypass and through Formby before going back to the bypass again to head back towards home. While I was in the central reservation between the crash barriers on either side, another cyclist was crossing to head into Formby and we chatted for about 30 seconds about where we had been. It seemed a bit strange doing this with cars screaming past at 70 mph in both directions either side of us.

After that I rode past Formby Hall Golf Club and though Ainsdale to get home about 5.20 pm and begin my tea cooking duties for me and my wife, always my turn on Wednesday. Great ride and the route I took helped me avoid riding into the strong westerly wind, except for 2 or 3 exposed stretches, but it was rather more chilly than expected and my feet were like blocks of ice when I got home.


----------



## Jon George (2 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> There were loads of swans in the fields right alongside the road - mostly Whooper, but some Mute. They didn't seem to be bothered by the occasional car, but went running off in a flap as I passed on the bike.


Seems to be a common problem with birds in general - around here it's flocks of pigeons or a bouquet of pheasant - or dogs. I sometimes wonder if it's to do with a high-frequency noise from the bike mechs ... or my whistling.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

Jon George said:


> Seems to be a common problem with birds in general - around here it's flocks of pigeons or a bouquet of pheasant - or dogs. I sometimes wonder if it's to do with a high-frequency noise from the bike mechs ... or my whistling.



Can't be any worse than mine. Your whistling, that is. I can't hold a tune in a bathtub let alone in a bucket... 

Speaking of dogs, the other night I was cycling back from the train station when I had to stop at the temporary traffic lights they've got on some roadworks. Was about half eleven at night, so no one about except for this lady walking two miniature schnauzers. The dogs were fine while I was stationary, but as soon as the lights went green and I pedalled off, they went totally bananas, barking, pogoing around on the end of their leads, that kind of thing. Both their owner and I had a good laugh about it though.


----------



## Jimidh (2 Mar 2017)

I took my CX bike out for a ride into East Lothian on a 40 mile round trip on mostly off road trails and old railway lines.

Great to see signs of spring although there was still plenty of ice about and the wind coming back home was brutal.

Came home covered in mud but happy as a pig in - well you know the rest!!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Mar 2017)

Sunshine but blowing a strong one. I headed for the shelter of the hills and hedges. So round by Longley Green and on to Coddington. The crocus were in full flower in the "secret" garden. At Pegg's Farm I turned into the full wrath of the wind as I took on the Munsley up and over. At Pixley I got some shelter from the Marcle Hills as I rode through Rushall. I was looking forward to my tail wind reward from Much Marcle. My legs were feeling it tho', especially on the upslopes. By the time I was taking to the final leg through the Castlemorton lanes I was running on empty. Those fumes proved to be just enough as I crept up the Guarlford road for home. 51 fairly tough smiles.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

What a lovely afternoon, dry, sunny, clear skies, a little breeze, I didn't have much time so I thought I'd get the Mountain Bike out, I haven't ridden it for months. 

Yesterday when I was out on my run I saw a couple of bridleways and BOATS up on The Ridgeway that I hadn't ridden down before, so I thought I'd explore them, a bit of a waste of time really because they didn't really go anywhere interesting, but at least I know now. But it was a good excuse to take some photos, it's truly stunning up there, the phone of I camera doesn't really do them any justice but you'll get the idea. 

When I came down off The Ridgeway I took a detour through Blewbury and came down another BOAT on the outskirts of my village, what a boggy slippery mess, shan't do that again, still a smidgen over 12 miles and a lovely couple of hours sodding about on the bike. 











The old railway cutting, the track used to go from Didcot to Newbury.






This old road was the A34 from Chilton to Cheivley 






I'm not sure what all the brickwork is about, it looks like a very elaborate speed hump.






Which way?






Stunnin' innit?






The disappointing bridleway.

Continued...


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

Continued from above.






On The Ridgeway looking towards Didcot.






Me and my shadow...well just my shadow really.






Bike up against the wall shot.






Old railway bridge further along the track.






The route.


----------



## gavgav (2 Mar 2017)

The wind and rain finally relented for me to get my first ride in for nearly 2 weeks, with a short ride after work. Set out with the intention of following my regular route around Shrewsbury, but it didn't turn out as planned.

Began by heading through the estate and along the old railway path, where at the end I encountered a pathetic pea brained youth on a bike, who had his face fully covered (up to no good I would say) and he wasn't looking where he was going and almost rode into me. I swerved to avoid him and he grunted something incomprehensible, probably all his brain can muster, so I responded with some choice words around looking where he was going in future 

I continued up the cycle paths to Heathgates and then through Castlefields, before coming out by the River Severn. The river was unexpectedly very high, due to all of the recent rain and as I got to the weir I found the flood gates were shut and indeed the river was on the towpath. That scuppered my planned route and so I decided to nip through the older end of Castlefields, across the bridge to Underdale and then just followed my nose with no real plan on where to go. Whichever way meant mixing it with rush hour traffic and I wasn't looking forward to that.

I initially went through Abbey Foregate and then turned up past Whitehall and through towards Belvidere, where I planned to come out around the Shirehall.

I somehow missed the turning and ended up in Belvidere itself, passing the school and pub.

As I was there I thought I may as well loop round that estate and eventually arrived back where I wanted to be!

I took Wenlock Road, which was very busy with traffic, and had what must be the most idiotic and closest pass I've ever had. A prat in a white Tiguan came past me, missing my arm by around an inch I would guess and proceeded to then stop and turn right just in front of me 

I don't normally react, but this stupid idiot got both barrels off me and I was pretty much fed up with the ride and so headed straight home, having done 10.4 miles.

Won't be a ride that I remember fondly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2017)

gavgav said:


> The wind and rain finally relented for me to get my first ride in for nearly 2 weeks, with a short ride after work. Set out with the intention of following my regular route around Shrewsbury, but it didn't turn out as planned.
> 
> Began by heading through the estate and along the old railway path, where at the end I encountered a pathetic pea brained youth on a bike, who had his face fully covered (up to no good I would say) and he wasn't looking where he was going and almost rode into me. I swerved to avoid him and he grunted something incomprehensible, probably all his brain can muster, so I responded with some choice words around looking where he was going in future
> 
> ...


 You do seem to meet a lot of awkward people on your rides.


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2017)

This ride follows Sunday's catastrophic ride, in the context of an impending exit from the Imperial Century a Month Challenge.

On Tuesday morning I set out for the third time to attempt riding 100 miles in the west of Scotland - in February.

I thought I was being clever, by delaying setting off to avoid the worst of the heavy frost. As it happened, I chose the worst possible time to start, as it put me in direct conflict with horrendous school traffic.

Driving standards are so poor in this area, I came within inches of getting splatted within the first 200 yards. A young woman driving a massive w**kpanzer, with her phone glued to her ear, completely oblivious to the world around her, pulled out of a side street without looking.

What is it about people nowadays that gives them such a strong sense of entitlement? 

(I used to walk 2 miles to school each way every day, and I'm only in my thirties - but then I have always been a tad weird... )

Having negotiated the rat runs with life and limb intact, I started the climb to Fenwick Moor. During this I got dropped - not once, but twice! The chaps in question were wearing club gear, so I'm feeling pragmatic about it...

The segregated cycle path that runs parallel to the A77 was completely covered in sheet ice, so I elected to instead mix it with traffic.

My heart sank as it started sleeting moments before I reached the plateau, and it had become heavy by the time I reached the turnoff for Galston.

Happily, this sleet was temporary, and after a couple of miles the skies cleared up, giving me a new thing to worry about. With the low winter sun in my face and the roads at saturation point, I couldn't see a thing, and so I stopped to switch on my rear light.

It was around this time that I discovered that with the peak of my new cycling cap down, I could see perfectly well - what a revelation! 

The village of Москва (не то, что один) was soon passed (without a Trump aide in sight), as was the scene of my big crash in 2008 on the outskirts of Galston.

I then joined the 2016 Tour of Britain route, puggling my way up to Sornhill and gingerly wheeling down the other side out of fear of black ice (I was amazed that the organisers felt that this road surface was up to the standard expected of a World Tour stage...)

During a brief roadside stop I saw the snow-covered Southern Uplands in the distance. I had started with a rough plan to climb the Mennock Pass from the west and double back, but did not want to risk getting stranded or crashing on an icy descent.
I therefore left the ToB route and continued down to Sorn and my first stop, where I raided the local post office/shop for supplies and a chat.

The road from Sorn is a beautiful, undulating country route, and I found myself being easily dropped for the third time of the day, conveniently after I had stopped to take this...





Unfortunately, this joyous ride was not to last - the road from Sorn all too soon joined the A70, which is NOT a fun road to ride.





While it looks innocuous enough in the photo, the A70 is the main road between Ayr and the M74, and my time on it set the tone for much of the rest of the ride. The road surface was heavily eroded, and bouncing around sapped my strength while I had to deal with fast trucks and cars.

The driving skill on display took a sharp nosedive as I approached Muirkirk, due to "traffic calming" measures. To put it bluntly, Muirkirk is a s***hole, a town so dead that Pripyat bustles in comparison.

A few fraught miles later, I arrived in Glespin and with no small relief, I turned onto the back road to Crawfordjohn.

This stretch is an absolutely stunning ride, with scenery that my crappy camera is incapable of doing justice. (Can anyone recommend a technique to fix a foggy phone camera lens? I've tried toothpaste to buff out the scratches to no avail.)

I struggled on the Glentaggart climb, but I stopped about 700m from the summit to eat and rest, so am not too downhearted about being in position 1383/1412.









On the edge of Crawfordjohn I encountered a crossroads. Going left would lead to the main valley that cuts through the southern uplands, with the M74 and West Coast Main Line. Going right would take me up the eastern face of the Mennock Pass to the villages of Wanlockhead and Leadhills.

Given how I struggled on the Glentaggart climb, I wistfully turned my back on the Mennock Pass and headed eastwards. Distance, not elevation, was the mission of the day!

Part 2 to follow later...


----------



## GGJ (2 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> (Can anyone recommend a technique to fix a foggy phone camera lens? I've tried toothpaste to buff out the scratches to no avail.)
> .



Brasso has a very light 'cut' and should remove the scratches. Best try it out on a piece of plastic of similar hardness first though


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Brasso has a very light 'cut' and should remove the scratches. Best try it out on a piece of plastic of similar hardness first though


Thanks, will give it a shot. It's so frustrating because the camera used to take great photos but now they look far worse than ones I took in 2005...


----------



## GGJ (2 Mar 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Thanks, will give it a shot. It's so frustrating because the camera used to take great photos but now they look far worse than ones I took in 2005...


Make sure you apply it with a soft clean cloth


----------



## gavgav (2 Mar 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You do seem to meet a lot of awkward people on your rides.


To be fair I've not had problems for a while, but that wasn't a fun ride! Think I will stick to the country lanes for a bit, far more enjoyable than town centre, just a lot muddier!!


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2017)

An early evening ride to test out my back after I strained it earlier in the week. It feels fine so I I'm not going to cancel my entry in the sportive on Sunday.
When I want to ride out at rush-hour times, the best place for me to be is the cycle path on the A580 East Lancs Road. The view is busy traffic on one side and fields and hedge rows on the other. Great for watching the passing of the seasons. Today I saw ploughed fields, rabbits, pheasants and lots of mud. I only had an hour, so I turned round just after the turning for Leigh.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2017)

Not my ride today, but more of a quick update (meaning the photo's have arrived from the official cameraman, AKA my Dad) , from the West Thames Wheelers 2 group ride on 22nd Feb.
I'm the younger one...





Sadly one of our number was a bit short, so had to miss out on coffee. On the plus side, the Post Office in Windsor Great Park does leave out a bowl of drinking water for the dogs, so he didn't go thirsty





The bearded one is Dad, and totally to blame for getting me back into cycling 4 or 5 years back, I'm glad he did, and I still have trouble keeping up


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

@Edwardoka Well done, you're more hardcore than some on here including me.

@gavgav sometimes you have to just wipe your mouth and ride away.

@cosmicbike , you don't look like what you are on the avatar. (ooh that rhymes)


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2017)

Had two days off in lieu of working this weekend, yesterday I was busy...today, planned a good ride.

Blooming rain, I got 8 miles in just riding around locally before it got a bit much..not appropriately dressed, gave in.
Ah well, best laid plans....


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

Like for the effort, not for the weather.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Mar 2017)

I had to do some maintenance on two of the bikes today. The Boardman chucked a rear mech cable, and the mule needed a new bottom bracket. The weather was crap this morning, so I took the chance to sort the bikes out. 






The old BB was finished.






I got a new one.






The old one was truly shot.






I cleaned up the frame, then dosed it with Lithium grease.




I got my tools ready.





Sorted it, and went for a test ride.

https://www.relive.cc/view/886296305

.

I also recabled the Boardman ( took some doing, due to the fact that it's internally routed, and the cable decided to go along the chain stay, turn a hairpin bend, and climb up the seat stay) That's the first time I've ever achieved that particular feat. A bit of messing around with a freezer bag tie, and a pair of needle nose pliers got the cable out of the correct hole, and into position. I'm back to a full compliment of working bikes again now.


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Mar 2017)

Possibly the fourth ride of the year..?

68.8km +938m 3:11

I was excited to see my first metered ride but sadly I must've paused it after one hour, and for some reason it didn't record GPS data either, probably as Strava was running.

I really put some effort into Ide and Braested Hill too...Strava thinks I'm the third slowest up Brastead all year! 








TSS Seems very high for one hours work but the IF looks about right. I wanted 70-75 for 3hrs so at least I started well.


----------



## Jon George (3 Mar 2017)

I had one of those mornings that leave you thinking that the only solution is to go out for a long ride and get a kick from the natural highs exercise provides. The weather forecast also seemed to suggest the day would get brighter, so I thought I'd get my March 50km ride in. 
The previous two month's qualifying rides have been on the flattest circuit I can devise near to where I live, but today I headed North-East of Ipswich and went wherever the inclination took me. I believe undulating is the best description for the ad hoc route I took. 
This out near Otley College (I know it looks barren, but ploughed fields always suggest new beginnings to me - and I love the smell of newly-tilled earth).






And this at Grundisburgh with Patsy #3 The CX posing against a wall. (Apologies for slicing off the top of the spire - I will do better next time.)


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> @cosmicbike , you don't look like what you are on the avatar. (ooh that rhymes)


 
Sorry, but the Stetson gets blown off at the giddy speeds we reach on these rides. Throws many people


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Sorry, but the Stetson gets blown off at the giddy speeds we reach on these rides. Throws many people


Especially those in hot pursuit.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Especially those in hot pursuit.


 
Indeed. I'd be alright on a tandem if my son was stoker, he could hold it on for me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

Just tell him to put the evidence in the car....


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2017)

Or explain that there is no way, no way, that he could come from my loins...

(the sad thing being, I could quote the film all day without any reference..)


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

Diablo Sandwich and a Dr. Pepper?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

Diablo Sandwich used to be some whole kernel corn, some slow cooked ground beef with taco seaoning on lettuce, with a dollop of sour cream and a bun. Sort of like the old style taco on a bun instead of a tortilla. I usually substitute refried beans for the corn. BTW, Dr. Pepper is an acquired taste, but much better than Moxie.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2017)

More of a dandelion and burdock man myself


----------



## gavgav (4 Mar 2017)

Completed my challenge ride for March, with a much needed ride this morning. It's been a week of bad news on a number of fronts and I was in need of the endorphins from a good ride.

A nice sunny morning, quite fresh with a strong breeze from the south. Headed out to Betton Abbots and then down to Atcham, before taking the road through the grounds of Attingham Park, which was very pleasant. There was a Peacock foraging in the garden of the Tower House, as you exit the grounds.

Continued through Upton Magna and then down to Withington. The bone shaker road through Isombridge was flooded in a number of places, from the recent incessant rain and a couple of the farm dogs were keen on joining me in the saddle! They seemed fairly friendly though.

Pressed on through Longdon on Tern, Rodington, Roden and Bings Heath, before turning directly into the wind, making the climb up Ebury and Haughmond Hills very hard going.

The stretch between Upton Magna and Uffington is normally quiet and fairly fast, but today was full of cars, for some reason and that meant a slower descent than normal.

Joined the old canal path to Sundorne and then out onto Sundorne Rd, where it took me about 5 minutes to get a gap in the traffic to proceed! Finished the ride down the cycle paths to Meole Brace and home.

The polar opposite of my ride on Thursday, great fun, no incidents, well behaved drivers and loads of friendly cyclists about.

33.0 miles, taking me to bang on 5500 since I started using Strava in August 2013.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Mar 2017)

Last night I went to circuit training and then yoga. There was lots of standing on one leg in various poses and wobbling and quivering a lot. The wobbling and quivering was optional. I partook, big time!

I lay in bed this morning streeeeeetching my legs for a bit, agony and ecstasy!
Mrs Dave went off to London and the boy went out with his lady, so that left me to my own devices. The roads were drying up, sun was promised... so I took my Cube. I've not been on it for ages.

I got out by 10.20 and rode off toward Caldecote. For some reason I looked down without thinking and looked to where my pump should be..... it wasn't there!

I turned round and went home. I'd left it on my Trek 1.5.

Off again and down to Knapwell, the roads were nice and quiet. On through Elsworth and up the hill that takes you down to Papworth and Hilton. I headed to Hilton. This bit of road is super smooth with a built in tail wind, but it only lasts a mile or so

I headed for Graveley and saw my first buzzard for a week or two. My eyes were peeled for March hares as I've seen them here before, but not today. 
It was along here that the wind started, not too stern to start with. Up into Graveley and then on for a change to Offord Darcy, great name.

I turned left toward Great Paxton. Windy! I spent the next 5 minutes trying to remember the name of the machinery company here I used to use. Could I remember it, could I hell! Soon enough I passed Arthur Ibbets!

Up the hill and down into St Neots, traffic not too bad. I judged the 2 sets of lights perfectly.

Back out into the sticks, and at the Abbotsley golf club turn the wind turned into a tail wind, aaaah, lovely. I rolled to the village.






I was heading right. By the time I put my phone away I was wobbling up the steep little hill. Poor timing! Out past the houses and into the fields. One of the last times we were here we were blackberrying. I turned right to go to Gamlingay. Off to the west I could see the airship hangars in Cardington, Bedfordshire.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Cardington

Then you get a cheeky down and up, 20% at its max.
Not far away was Waresley GC. It would be rude not too, Mrs Dave has turned me into a tea stop junkie!






So the 12 miles home back through the Gransdens was taken steady, the legs were feeling it, despite the cake!

Today's birds were buzzard, kestrel, redwing, fieldfare, chaffinch, great tit and a pheasant that nearly went through my spokes!

44 miles. Surprisingly this is my longest ride of the year.


https://www.strava.com/activities/887254823


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Mar 2017)

Six of us met at Newland. Rich B was a surprise as he hadn't responded to the email call. No worries. Sara P was last to show up. Very unusual as she is always early. We'd all beaten at her own game this morning. Mrs 26 headed off at the front whilst Jose MLB took up a watching brief at the back. Sara P likes to ride near the front and today was no exception. Margaret P-R was showing well on the hilly bits at the start. We took a well worn run around the northern end of the hills. Rich was beginning to struggle on the ups. We encouraged him by chattering and taking our time so he didn't get left behind. In the lane to Coddington we came across a nervous lady who was transmitting nervous to her horse. Wow that was one scared horse. We waited patiently as she manoeuvred her mount past us. What a performance! Soon after we were admiring the crocus in the "secret" garden. Lovely.

On past Pegs Farm took us into Ledbury where Sara headed to the bike shop as her rear gear changes weren't the best. She joined us in the cafe with a new cable fitted and a quote for £300 as her cassette, chain and wheels were deemed to be worn. In fact, on inspection, they were. That's what happens when you ride your bike.

Mrs 26 and Rich headed for the railway station whilst we four took a bit of a change to go by Ludstock for Broom's Green where the wild daffs were showing well in the woods. We were now getting some assistance from the wind that had been a bit of a hindrance earlier. The two girls headed off along the main road as time was pressing for them. That left Jose and me to whizz through the wind assisted Castlemorton lanes for home.

Nice one today in the bright and sometimes sunny conditions. 46 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2017)

First weekend of the month and weathers ok so it's time for my Imperial century for the Imperial challenge . Out the door at 0700 decided on a slightly different route than my last 2 centuries but this one would have more climbing . Up through Newtown turned for Groby and back to Anstey for 3 extra miles then took commuting route to Quorn ,Cropston ,Rothley,Mountsorrel then through Quorn to Woodhouse and back to Cropston and the climbing starts steady drag around the back of Bradgate park and up steadily to Beacon crossroads and up Charley road and out to Shepshed and Belton ,Diesworth ,Kegworth and finally a rest from climbing . West Leake ,East Leake ,Wysall ,Willoughby on the Wolds ,Old Dalby and Nether Broughton finally dropping into the vale of Belvoir . Hickling ,Kinoulton, Colston Basset ,Cropwell Bishop ,Tithby and Turned to Barnstone where I caught 2 riders and had a cheeky tow which was most welcome with 65 miles on the clock . My windbreaker turned left and I went right to Grandy ,Barkstone ,Plunger and then the welcome sight of Dove Cottage cafe . The guy behind the counter asked me had I come far he was quite impressed when I said 77 miles . Refuelled with coffee and baked beans on toast I set off to get out the vale via Stathern hill a brute at the best of times but with 80 miles in the legs it was hard going but ground my way up but then turned into the headwind which I would have most of the way home . Down Saxileby hill and onto the Wreake valley Asfordby ,Hoby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake all into a headwind so the average is dropping below 16 mph . Cossington ,Rothley ,Cropston and Home .104.7 miles in the bag so target met . Lovely ride in what turned into lovely conditions but it became hard work coming back did 1000ft of climbing compared to my previous centuries but still managed 15.6 mph


----------



## derrick (4 Mar 2017)

A great ride out with the club today, we have a TT next week so we thought we would do a trial run, did it twice, Really enjoyed the ride, My other half has always struggled on club rides, Last thursday i went to the doc's with her to try and sort out why she was struggling so much. it turns out she has sports enduced asthma so the doctor gave her a inhaler, the difference is amazing, no more wheezing up the hills, so many PRs on strava.It's like riding with a new woman, no more waiting at the top of the hills for her to catch up. I need to up my game.
https://www.strava.com/activities/887396582


----------



## Buck (4 Mar 2017)

I've not posted in here for quite a while as my rides have been less frequent and confined to Zwift in my garage or a shorter ride around with the kids at half term!

Today, I had an hour spare and the weather was looking good so kitted up of I went.

Had a surprise when I was checking the tyres ahead of setting off when I took the valve cover off the front and it unscrewed the valve core! Rapid deflation and heartbeat. Screwed back in, tightened and inflated all good.

It wasn't until I was a mile or so into the ride that I realised my cadence wasn't showing and then remembered it was still on the MTB from our half term family ride down at Clumber Park!

Nothing exciting on the ride but I was glad I had layered up as the wind was a little sneaky and the remaining sun was adding no warmth.

Up onto the tops, past the windmills with a lovely moody sky to keep me company.









then up the sharp rise up the hill past the viewing platform and back on Broadstone Road.,
I did have a sticky moment when on this road, going about 20mph and there was a car parked on the lane with a car coming towards me. Despite my hi vis top and "see me" front light she didn't see me straight away and started to pull out past the parked car before stopping and me heading through safely (phew!)

The rest of the ride was uneventful and back home now pleased that I got out and looking forward to my next ride. (?next weekend?)







https://www.strava.com/activities/887461015/overview

12.8 miles 863ft of climb

I'm just on target with my mileage for the year so far as well!


----------



## Mike_P (4 Mar 2017)

Tech problems today  - Garmin for some reason would not locate a satellite until I was in depths of the local country park so this is my started apparently!




Discovered which wind turbine at Knabs Ridge caught fire a few weeks back, with those pesky golf balls in the background again.




Never noticed this at time, think I was too concentrated on the upwards gradient, but you can clearly tell what the prevailing wind direction is by the trees




Annoyingly today the only bit of wind gathered itself together as a head wind on the approach to the next climb which meant I was only hit a peak of 19mph and consequently crawled up in my slowest time ever




Tech problem 2  - Took phone out of back pocket to find "Strava has recovered from a serious error" - almost equivalent loss of the ride at the end to the Garmin at the start.
Tech problem 3  - Go Pro failed to record the last 10ish minutes (sure it was still on when I got off the bike)


----------



## srw (4 Mar 2017)

About six weeks ago I went out on a bike for the first time in months, struggled round 5 miles and ended up with an infected operation wound. Today I went out again, and did a slow but satisfying and not too overwhelmingly difficult 14 miles in the winter sun. I think that bodes well for getting some fitness back.


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Tech problem 3  - Go Pro failed to record the last 10ish minutes (sure it was still on when I got off the bike)


A 'Like' for the ride - bad luck with the tech problems, though


----------



## Osprey (4 Mar 2017)

18mph wind and rain forecast but that's better than tomorrows 50 mph winds so lets go. A definite ride of two half's today. Wind assisted effortless cycling along the NCN cycle route 4 over the Loughor Estuary through the wetlands and along the coastlines of Llanelli and Burry Port. At the turning point in Pembrey, it was a rapid changing down of gears and a hard grind into the wind. At this point the rain started driving direct into my face. Found it quite exhilarating in a strange way. Got home soaked and frozen but enjoyed the ride anyway. 32 miles in the bag for my March half metric century.











NCN Route 4 at Burry Port with the Gower Peninsula in the background across the estuary.


----------



## Big Andy (4 Mar 2017)

My longest ride of the year today. 50 miles. Garmin went off 5 miles from home so last 5 miles recorded on my phone.


----------



## The Bystander (4 Mar 2017)

I’ve been avoiding windy day rides and although it was still a bit windier than I’d have liked, it was bright and mild enough to entice me out today.

For the first 5 miles the sou’wester was mostly cross with a hint of tail. I had the wind at my back as I descended from Harrington to Rothwell. When I turned to climb back up towards Lamport I had a head wind but was sheltered in the lee of the hill so it was I bit of a shock when I reached the exposed road past the Harrington airfield site.

I wear specs and use clip on shades. They have been rattled and I’ve experienced the occasional unexpected flip up or down in the wind but today they parted company completely. When I stopped to retrieve them I could see a pair of riders I’d seen parked up earlier following me. They hauled me in and passed me by the end of the straight but when the road dropped down they maintained their speed. I didn’t want to play leapfrog and sat in behind them for a while but I couldn’t ignore the advantage of gravity and eventually passed them commenting that weight was my advantage there but that they’d catch me when we reached the rollers at the approach to Lamport.

They did; we exchanged niceties and went our separate ways shortly thereafter.

A respite from the wind for a while but mostly headwind until I reached Pitsford and turned towards home.

The ride according to Garmin.












04MarRoute



__ The Bystander
__ 4 Mar 2017





I the route looks about right, the temperature seems reasonable, I’d have added some cloud to the sun icon but I’d accept mostly sunny, the wind direction was right, but 11mph? Pah! I reject that and offer my flying clip ons as evidence.


----------



## Aravis (4 Mar 2017)

No ice and snow, but apart from that a little bit of everything. The imperial century a month challenge required attention, and here is today's effort, 121.14 miles, and more climbing than I'm used to:






Recently I've been avoiding the A40 westwards from Gloucester, as I did today. However, on the B4221 immediately west from Newent I felt quite threatened today, and the A40 is not at all bad at that point, so I may revise that thinking.

There were a couple of hours of bright sunshine and negligible wind early on, but I didn't take any photographs at that time. The first I have is this of the Skirrid and Llanvihangel Crucorney, from a spot no doubt frequently passed by cyclists on their way to the Gospel Pass. Not for me today.






The road around the back of the Sugar Loaf is a delight; it has all the atmosphere of a true mountain road but the climbing, in either direction, is modest. I have a couple of photos which sadly fail to do it justice. The light was frustatingly variable today and scenes could change from bright to dark in a wink of an eye.











Heading south from Abergavenny on the A4042 Cwmbran road there was a lengthy and extremely unpleasant section where the top surface had been removed - some time ago it seemed. Maybe someone is testing a new theory in non-slip surfaces. It was raining, uphill, into the wind which was quite strong by this time, and busy. I was very glad to escape from that, but I felt a bit knocked about for the rest of the day.

Where there are heavy showers and bright sunshine, you get these:






Had I been a tiny bit quicker, this shot of Craig Syfyrddin could have been remarkable. Still worth a look I hope:






After Monmouth, a somewhat laboured climb over the Forest of Dean to Lydney, and then back up to Gloucester with two pleasant but muddy diversions away from the A48. Then at the very end I ran into the rugby traffic leaving the area in force. Gloucester had lost narrowly having been well ahead. That meant lots of people in bad moods driving urban tractors impatiently. I'm glad to say I'm home, weary but undamaged.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Mar 2017)

Against my better judgement, I decided to put a beast of a ride in today, for the March Imperial ton ride. I rode up to Parsons Green, from Upham, then back via Winchester. The trip up to London was fantastic. I stopped at the white horse in Parsons Green, for a Pilsner Urquell.
Something was going on down there today, there were lots of people wearing bowler hats, and a huge police presence, I don't know what it was all about






Then I did the return journey, and deliberately routed past Winchester ( without going anywhere near the A30 ). It all went a bit Pete Tong, when my rear light failed at Farnham, leaving me a 40 mile stretch with a bodge job involving a front light on the back, coloured in with a red pen. I had to take it really easy, to try and prevent any more light failures, due to the atrocious road surfaces. I made it back, 152 miles completed, and this month's imperial ton ride done. I've never ridden one of these big rides this early in the year, I remember why now
.

https://www.relive.cc/view/887819360


----------



## Jenkins (4 Mar 2017)

Today was yet another ride with no planned route which then became this month's imperial 50. I took the Kona CX out due to the expected state of the roads after the overnight rain, but by the time I got out of the house everywhere had dried up and was fairly clear. Taking the usual back toad through Levingtion & Nacton into Ipswich, I cut across town to Sproughton and from there a circuitous route to Bramford and up to Claydon.

Once there I took advantage of having a rough road capable bike by taking an off road route (restricted byway) shortcut across to Westerfield and Tuddenham, where yet another off road route along a bridleway (uphill, very muddy and plenty of wheel slip despite the tyres) took me eventually to Rushmere and down to Bucklesham where I had to stop to fix my first flat of the year. From there it was up to Martlesham and back down and across to Waldingfield, down to Newbourne, Kirton and home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/887513000/


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2017)

10 miles this day, 
PB on a local hill, 
rather a stiff breeze,
but downhill on the homeward leg
46F 8C
Winds S18, G23
Relative humidity 44%
Barometer 30.36 1030.7mb
Sunny and nice for the first weekend in March. Only one other rider out there.


----------



## galaxy (5 Mar 2017)

Osprey said:


> 18mph wind and rain forecast but that's better than tomorrows 50 mph winds so lets go. A definite ride of two half's today. Wind assisted effortless cycling along the NCN cycle route 4 over the Loughor Estuary through the wetlands and along the coastlines of Llanelli and Burry Port. At the turning point in Pembrey, it was a rapid changing down of gears and a hard grind into the wind. At this point the rain started driving direct into my face. Found it quite exhilarating in a strange way. Got home soaked and frozen but enjoyed the ride anyway. 32 miles in the bag for my March half metric century.
> 
> View attachment 340832
> 
> ...


Cycled that part of the coast a few times when take the Caravan to Pembrey.


----------



## tallliman (5 Mar 2017)

Often I need to ride in a way that means I can abort a ride with little issue, yesterday was one of those days even if I didn't use the option. I enjoy planning prospective routes to take in new roads and towns en route and found one that I'd planned a while back which would work well. I kind of wanted to complete an imperial century yesterday but mentally wasn't necessarily in the right headspace to do so.

Still, I headed out south down to Sileby and Syston (really need that bridge open at Cossington!) mainly to tick some unpassed boxes for my veloviewer explorer. Then headed to Scraptoft and from there north toward South Croxton. It feels that many of the hills going north toward Melton have the steep side first and then a long gradual descent. Given my current lack of confidence descending on anything not straight, this was a benefit! From South Croxton, through Ashby Folville and onto the roads toward Wymondham that @Supersuperleeds, @13 rider and myself had ridden in the opposite direction the previous week. I can safely report, with a tailwind, these are all fantastic roads!

Leaving the lumpier rolling hills behind, I joined the B576 at Saxby until just after Buckminster (site of an old RFC base in 1918!). My route then kicked north west towards Belvoir Castle on some lovely desolate roads. Feeling a little better mentally by this point but having already done 50 miles and knowing the planned cafe stop in Bottesford was another 10miles away, I was starting to feel hungry. The descent into Woolsthorpe by Belvoir is pretty steep which didn't help....got a slow puncture on the descent (possibly by overbreaking/potholes?!). Managed to make this last until Bottesford where I stopped to change the tube. At this point a friend from work passed and stopped for a chat!! As he was a few miles from home, he passed me another spare tube just in case!! Used a new cafe in Bottesford which was pretty good....think I still prefer the farm cafe that way though.

Decision was made to head toward Long Bennington and then decide what to do. I knew I didn't fancy a headwind (which had picked up a fair bit by then) so it would either be continue the route to Hykeham or abort to Newark. In both cases, a train ride to home. The trip to Long Bennington was splendidly fast so I pushed on through Hougham and toward Ancaster. Around this time as I was fiddling with something and having a drink, I was joined by a fellow cyclist who was going the same way. It was wonderful to have a chat at 75 miles completed especially as we shared a lot of common ground. Left him at Cranwell when I rode down to the A15 and then back up to the top of the ridge along the aptly named Long Lane. At the top is a tribute sign to RFC Leadenham so I stopped and took a picture. A van was approaching as I took it and the van driver waved which cheered me up! From there, and feeling very tired, I headed north toward Hykeham and the station.

104 miles completed.but I think days like this is why I've not committed to the imperial century a month challenge. If I commit, I'll have to do it and really don't want to force myself on days where I'm not feeling up to it. I may end up doing a ton a month (the year target is 12!) but just don't want the added pressure.

Sorry for this being pretty long, I did enjoy the ride on the whole!!


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Mar 2017)

Up early for a Sunday. The forecast was for rain from 9, and we have visitors from 10 so I decided to skip breakfast and head out for a short one on my mountain bike.
On road I cycled round to Caldecote and picked up the bridleway at the phone box. 
The first section was fine, but turning to head north it was just a swamp. In too many places I had to get up the edge of the path and scoot myself as best I could. I hate to say it, but a bit of tarmac wouldn't go amiss!
Anyway, I came to the end of this bit and was rewarded with beautiful skies. It's oft said that East Anglia is boring and flat, and I concur, but sometimes you've just got to look up!























A mile or so to home, flicking globs of clag as I went. Only 7 miles. Nice though!

https://www.strava.com/activities/888151396


----------



## cubey (5 Mar 2017)

I also got up early mainly because am at work from 11.00am.  Dam working for the NHS. Anyway a cracking morning weather wise crisp dry and sunny.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Mar 2017)

@cubey , as I'm not a Tory MP I value your work, and love you all dearly for it!


----------



## colly (5 Mar 2017)

Another early morning ride. Not sure why I go out early, I suppose I get back early and that leaves the rest of the day free.
Anyway I was out for about 5.30 it was dark and chilly. I made my way north up Wellington Hill and on towards Wetherby but at Bardesy I turned off and climbed up Wood Lane and made my way over to Bramham, the dawn just beginning to lighten up the sky. 
I turned south to run parallel to the A1M all the way down to Fairburn. Just before Selby Fork the sun was creeping up over the horizon setting Drax power station in splendid relief some 12 miles to the east. As I neared Fairburn the sun had leapt free and was brilliant orange, glowing, galactic space traveller hovering just above the horizon. 
Through Fairburn and past the RSPB Fairburn Ings Nature Reserve on through 'The Prestons' into Swillington and round the back of Temple Newsham, Seacroft and down Wellington Hill to home.
I didn't have my phone with me so no pics.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13251946


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2017)

I got my Imperial Century for March done yesterday.

Although I want to start varying my routes for these challenge rides I decided to play it safe for this one as the weather hasn't been great all week and I didn't know how much to trust the forecast. The route was roughly the reverse of my January ride which I hoped would work well with the wind direction (southerly), although I'd have a long stint against it later on.

I was on the road just after seven and headed over Lyth Hill to Condover then Acton Burnell. Although I was riding into the wind to start with it wasn't bad and I made reasonable progress on roads that I had practically to myself at this time of the morning.

Going this way round means the big climb of the day up to Folly Bank is at about 13 miles rather than 90. I took this steady though to save the legs for later on.

After Cardington my route swings round to the north so I had the wind behind me and made some swift progress to Cressage where I stopped for a bite to eat. The next section I ride regularly as part of my extended route to work so it was quite a pleasant feeling to be riding past without having to stop there.

After passing through Upton Magna I headed to Withington (dropped my phone in a puddle when I stopped to check a text message) and on to Roden, Shawbury and Wem. This was a good stretch being flattish and with the wind behind me 16 or 17 mph was a comfortable cruise for several miles. The climb up Palms Hill felt easy and I enjoyed the 32mph descent the other side.

There were more cyclists out this time than I've seen on my recent rides which was good but I couldn't help noticing the ones going the other way seemed to be having to work quite hard. I got my first taste of what was to come at Coptiviney as I turned into the wind briefly on my approach to Ellesmere.

Ellesmere to Gobowen is as undulating as ever so I wasn't very quick on this bit. Lunch was eaten beside the hill fort at Oswestry before tacking the long bit into the wind. I managed to knock one of my rear lights when getting on the bike and the lens fell off with a clatter after about 100 yards.

Although I was going against the wind the gradient was in my favour on the way out of Oswestry so I wasn't too slow. I had my only close pass of the trip on the way to Maesbury which was very annoying, but it did stop me thinking about the headwind for a while.

I was slow but steady to Melverley, very slow on the climb at Prince's Oak, but perked up a bit after Westbury where turned east and onto the last leg of the trip.

I added a couple of extra miles at the end by heading through Condover a second time and had the wind behind me again for the home stretch. I had a courteous overtake from a car with P plates on, then got waved past them again at the A49 junction as the driver was having difficulty doing the hill start away from the line.

102.7 miles for the day at 13.4 mph moving average which I'm really quite pleased with. The total time including stops came to 8 hours and 50 minutes.

The bike needs a really good clean now.





Crossing Lyth Hill at the start. As you see the roads are a wee bit damp.





Caer Caradoc has its head in the clouds this morning.





About 16 miles further on and we have lovely blue sky at Wroxeter.





Withington





Moreton Corbet Castle





The church tower at Wem.





Ellesmere





Some signs of Spring at Crickett





Crossing the Severn at Melverley.





A few showers have bubbled up which I'm now racing for the last few miles to home.


----------



## Old jon (5 Mar 2017)

The rain’s revenge happened this morning. A bright, even sunny, start to the day had turned grey and chilly before I turned a wheel, but the clouds were high ( ish ) so off I went on the Quella. By the time I had reached the end of Roseville Road the clouds had lowered and started leaking and any thoughts of riding were being washed away. Cold and wet together, no thanks, about turn. Back across the river, lots of blue sky, oh OK lets ride out Rothwell way, it all counts. Stourton reached as the rain started again. Another retreat, I have had enough. Motivation strangely absent this morning but never mind, it will return and the next ride will be longer than today’s 9.9 miles, hopefully warmer and then the rain will not matter. Roll on!

Odd map, has horns maybe


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Mar 2017)

Woke up quite early this morning - torrential rain. Back to bed :-)

By about 9, it had stopped. Really dark clouds to the north, brighter south - but the wind was gentle, and coming from south-ish. Decided to head out, and turned south.

Quite mild weather - glad I was wearing one less layer than my usual winter gear. Still had the big gloves on.

It stayed dry, although there was a lot of surface water. Headed along the NCN73 route to Kilwinning, then through Irvine and along the coast to Troon. After about an hour the roads had started to dry up, and eventually the sun came out.

Along the prom at Troon. My regular coffee-stop was closed, so kept going. Headed inland for a few miles, stopped at a garden centre for a coffee and “comfort break”. As I arrived, a runner also arrived - quite a big guy, had obviously been working quite hard. He ordered the biggest fried breakfast I have ever seen. Must admit, it looked great!

Back home via pretty much the same route - by this time it was a beautiful morning - the view across to Arran was spectacular.

54km, and pretty much dead flat all the way. Garmin says a total climb of about 250m, which I think is over-estimating.


----------



## User19783 (5 Mar 2017)

After a week of working nights, I was not sure if I could managed to find my mojo, but yesterday, I was up after only an hour sleep, ready for our local park run, went well but it was my worst time ever, understandable.

So this morning was planned for a bike ride, I bought a bike of @biggs682 earlier in the week and couldn't wait to get out, and what a ride.
Really pleased with the purchase, but I was disappointed with the Dura ace group set, I could feel no difference to all my other group sets.
But the bike felt brilliant, comfortable,fast and light.
Thanks again Martin

26 miles on my usual loop and the usual photo of the River Thames down by Bablock Hythe.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2017)

@User19783 sorry to hear about your disappointment with the shifters , glad to hear you enjoyed it otherwise .

i used the Ribble on Sat and the Dolan this morning neither were as nice to ride as the Principia 

So what do you fancy next ?????


----------



## User19783 (5 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @User19783 sorry to hear about your disappointment with the shifters , glad to hear you enjoyed it otherwise .
> 
> i used the Ribble on Sat and the Dolan this morning neither were as nice to ride as the Principia
> 
> So what do you fancy next ?????




No issue really, there work ok, but I guess, I was expecting more, being top of the range, 
but the bike was is really good, it feels fast before you turn the pedals.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2017)

After yesterday's efforts doing an Imperial ton my legs were aching last night with the odd attack of cramp something that I not had happen after a ride before . So this morning despite aching legs I really wanted to get out an spin my legs . Woke later than normal an it's chucking it down . About 11.00 a bit of a break in the weather and thought this is as good as going to get . So out with the bike planned an hour flat recovery ride . The first 20 mins the legs were complaining but eventually clicked into gear . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington heading for Quorn and the weather holding so start having thoughts of can I get 50 km in . So pushed on Barrow ,Stanford on Soar and into Loughborough . Slow progress through the town with traffic lights and cycle paths which was quite welcome . Onto Quorn ,Woodhouse where it starts to rain but not too bad ,Through Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston and home 31.6 miles in mainly dry conditions certainly better than expected . Not many riders out today but a few hardy soles . First weekend and rides for two challenges posted . The only problem I now need a recovery ride from the recovery ride


----------



## Donger (5 Mar 2017)

Today I head butted a pheasant. Not in a bad-ass mean spirited sort of way, you understand. It just sort of chose the exact moment when I was passing by to suddenly launch itself near vertically out of the ditch, clucking like a demented chicken, and took a glancing blow from my face before it made it to the opposite side. Both of us were OK.

Turned up for the club ride this morning to find only one other person there, as the weather had been awful right up until the moment I left the house, with high winds and driving rain. The two of us set off southwards to do the club's scheduled short ride. The 14 mile outward leg was almost entirely into a stiff headwind, and there were white waves on the Severn at Epney. Was quite glad to turn the corner at Cam and have the wind at our shoulders all the way through Frocester and Whitminster to Hardwicke. Duncan had to get back home then, but I needed to add a few more miles. (I'm trying to keep my average ride up above 40 miles for as long as possible this year).

Turned South again, back into the wind, and battled my way along the waterfront at Epney again. Remarkably, up to this point, there hadn't been a drop of rain. That all changed when I neared Saul, and a dirty black monsoon cloud loomed on the horizon. It started to drizzle, and I put the hammer down and sprinted to the cafe at Saul Marina. 20 minutes (and one Americano and a millionaire's shortbread) later, and the rain stopped. I turned for home and made it without another drop of rain. Huge puddles everywhere, but blue skies above. A lovely ride. No sticky moments apart from being blown 6 feet to my right by a side wind when passing a farm gate near Cam and, of course, the afore-mentioned suicidal pheasant. 40.2 miles today.

May you all be as lucky with the weather. Cheers,
_Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Mar 2017)

After our guests went, so did we... on the tandem.
Off to the west was looking ominous, would we cheat the rain? To the north east it looked like this







Through Dry Drayton and Oakington with a tail wind, all very pleasant.
We joined the busway and our Dry luck ran out! The rain was wet, and it was cold too!

On entering Cambridge I stupidly followed the city centre cycle signs and got lost through Arbury, the least salubrious of Cambridge areas. Being a lad who grew up in Ellesmere Port in the 70's it all looks quite gentrified!

At De Freville Avenue we phoned friends to see if we could call in for a brew, but they were out. We carried on in to town ant stopped at Benets on Kings Parade for tea. The sausage rolls looked good but not at £4.95!!!






Whilst we were in the warm the tandem shared a cigarette with a waitress from another establishment.

Home via my usual commute to find a squeak that's been there for 2 rides. I think (hope) we killed it!

20 windy, chilly miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/888877108


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Mar 2017)

I've only managed commuting this week, and after a 12 hr night on Friday I fancied a longer amble home, so extended the usual 8 mile commute out to 16 miles. Plans to do the same this morning were scuppered as I got battered by gusty winds, and pouring with rain after only 4 miles, so I gave up at 10 miles. Only 1 more commute, then maybe I can get a proper ride in next week..


----------



## iandg (5 Mar 2017)

cubey said:


> I also got up early mainly because am at work from 11.00am.  Dam working for the NHS. Anyway a cracking morning weather wise crisp dry and sunny.
> 
> 
> View attachment 340891



Another NHS worker here - on-call until 9am so couldn't head out early and ride into the distance


----------



## iandg (5 Mar 2017)

Had to be in the lab by 9am yesterday so grabbed a quick spin before I started work.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/886820333/embed/9b3e3bf67dfab4f5d4fdf9a941c53a2c73c9bf0f


Then 'on-call' overnight until 9am so couldn't head too far even tho' I woke early. With only 7 weeks to go to the Dirty User9609 I hit the local gravel on the 'castle grounds' and just did laps for 2 and a bit hours. Tried out a camera pouch attached to the bars with zip-ties - I need to carry a decent camera and get some snaps during the event . 
All worked well and wicker woman is going to adapt with velcro some time this week 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/888299836/embed/1d2d91e71f510a9f959948fe0f65b396bc67306d


https://www.relive.cc/view/888299836


----------



## Katherine (5 Mar 2017)

Today was the Polocini Winter Sprinter but there were not many finishers. It was going to be my most challenging ride ever due to the forecast and the big hills at the end of the route.
This was my ride but I've copied ( with permission) the ride report from Robbie, another club member.

"Ride report - Polocini Winter Sprinter or to be better known as Salford CC goes bog snorkelling on the Cheshire lanes.
10 riders arrived all keen and eager at the start at Woodford, reveling in apparently dry conditions after leaving Salford under blue skies. Little did we know what was about to befall the happy band.
Fortified with tea, coffee and porridge as part of the entry fee we set off under gloomy skies with a hint of moisture in the air. Dean Row, to Alderley Edge, then Chorley (the Cheshire one not the norvern one!). Quick stop to put put "waterproof" jackets on for some, then via Lindow End and Mobberly to Knutsford. By this time it was proper wellying it down, almost sleeting than rain but with a tailwind all seemed well. Things did go slightly quiet at the back but overall spirits were still high so on we snorkelled, catching other riders on the way.. Crossing the A556 Chester Road at Tabley gave pause for some choice words about the roadworks and temporary traffic lights, taking an seemingly inordinate time to change.Normally such a chance to rest the legs would be welcomed but not in these conditions!
On through filthy and flooded School and Frog Lanes near Pickmere, then Cann Lane to High Leigh (passing equally sopping wet and somewhat dispondent runners on a local running event). Peacock Lane, Chapel Lane (no real enthusiasm for a quick segment over the new bridge), Cicely Lane (filthy) to Rostherne and the entrance to Tatton Park.
At this point, it was decision time; do we plow on or otherwise? The sight and sound of various shivering bodies and reports of being unable to feel brakes or gears made it; to Tatton Park cafe to try to dry out, get some warmth and made a final decision. Well, given the conditions, the remaining mileage including climbing into potentially colder climes and a cooling headwind meant prudence was the better part of valour, and rightly so. James, AndyW and Rhinanna said enough is enough and arranged onward transport. Seeing these three literally shaking with cold was not a happy sight



:-(
The remaining seven decided to return to Woodford via the reverse route and call it a day. It just wasn't worth the risk.
Into Knutsford we rode, everyone seemed happy enough. And then from behind, the sound that all ride leaders hate; crunch, bang, wallop, albeit followed by "sploosh" and then gales of laughter. WTF! 
After pointing out the largest and deepest puddle you would ever expect to see on a road, in Cheshire, Jane decided to take a quick lesson in submarine cycling. Wet?,more like something emerging from the Black Lagoon



 Well at least the gales of laughter told us nothing was broken bodywise, not bike wise as it turned out either. But a small tear in a set of Assos longs caused absolute howls of derision!!
After checking everyone was OK, we pressed on, AndyC and Katherine proving excellent reverse navigators & Julian providing a boost for Emma.
Into the finish we squished, before sitting down in various states of dress and semi-dry clothes, gratefully downing an excellent veggie biryani and hot tea or coffee.
Just to put things into perspective, looking at the pile of non-starter nametags, we reckon only 200 of 300 entries actually started and the actual number who completed the full course was probably in the few tens of riders. Even not long after the start, several riders, clearly identifiable with Polocini tags, were already heading back; although for some the choice of shorts was definitely a mind boggling choice as was the lack of mudguards. Tatton Park cafe well looked after us given that we plus a few other bedraggled Polocinists were the only major custom. 
All in all, almost a ride worthy of the epitaph "epic". Given the conditions no-one can be excused of whimping out by any means. We live to fight another day and another day and another ride."


!!!!!


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Today was the Polocini Winter Sprinter but there were not many finishers. It was going to be my most challenging ride ever due to the forecast and the big hills at the end of the route.
> This was my ride but I've copied ( with permission) the ride report from Robbie, another club member.
> 
> "Ride report - Polocini Winter Sprinter or to be better known as Salford CC goes bog snorkelling on the Cheshire lanes.
> ...


Sound like you had fun


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Mar 2017)

"Daddy, can we go bicycling after lunch?"

"Cycling..."

"I like to say bicycling."

Apropos of nothing my daughter demanded two loops around the block this afternoon, and soon decided a third and then a fourth was required.

"I think I'm getting a six pack, or a two pack at least. Is there such a thing as a one pack?"

Daughters are great.


Also did 30km +583m in the freezing wind and rain (sleet?) that nearly took my eye out, at 7am this morning.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Mar 2017)

Yesterday, I decided that I needed to do some more miles, up some more hills.

https://www.relive.cc/view/888874958

This was a ride designed to test the levels of the guys and gals signed up to the Saints Foundation challenge ride, from Stoke city's football ground, to St. Mary's football ground, in Southampton, in May. It was 75 odd miles long, and included an absolute sod of a hill ( Dean hill near Salisbury). We split into a 'social' group, and a 'serious' group. I was asked to lead the 'serious' group. Although we had a couple of lads who had to walk up the steep bit of Dean hill, it mostly went okay. The 'social' group had a more 'interesting' time of it, with the majority of their riders walking up Dean hill (including 2 of their leaders), and a lot of mechanical problems to sort out. All in all a good ride though


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Mar 2017)

I decided to finish off the cabling job on the Boardman today, and re wrapped the bars in a splendid yellow SRAM bar tape.





then go and test ride it.

https://www.relive.cc/view/889749772

10 odd miles, and all is well


----------



## cubey (6 Mar 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> @cubey , as I'm not a Tory MP I value your work, and love you all dearly for it!



Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Old jon (6 Mar 2017)

After the poor performance yesterday, and the generally low mileage all year, this morning’s bright start was easy to ride out in. Take the Quella out again, it is lower in the miles count, and have a ride around the route I intended yesterday.

Thinking of other things, I was in the habitual depths of Holbeck before I remembered Water Lane was closed. Ah well, Dark Arches it is. It is slightly odd, riding that way, a long bridge to cross the river ( the Aire, which is still high ) and a main line railway station thirty feet above your head. Scurry on out, quick!

Just because you have to, cross the river again at what is now Victoria Bridge, and again at Crown Point, and wriggle around the edges of central Leeds to the bottom of Roundhay Road and the first bit of rising road also, up to the Clock at Oakwood. Along to Boot Hill, no real rest for the legs on a fixed, and start that one. About threequarters of the way up I stopped. Lungs and legs protesting a lot, but all fine after a couple of minutes. Across the Ring Road and on to Red Hall Lane, the right turn for Thorner. The descent of Sandhills was interesting, it is amazing how fast those pedals fly around. Of course, the climb out of the village towards Bramham slows the rotation quite a lot but after that the road is great until Dead Badger Hill.



Which I only pedalled half way up, and walked the rest. Ah well. On to Bramham, West Woods Road in the Wetherby direction and turn left onto the A 58 at the Wetherby roundabout. There are still hills, and the legs were tiring. The really good bit was the last rise to Bardsey where the road bends away rightwards. Past some new, traffic light controlled road works halfway up the hill. And the lights were red. Black lacquered hill start time, it was not a pleasant sight and it felt a lot worse. The joys of cycling. Only one drag left, the climb through Scarcroft which went rather easily. A couple of minor rises and that favourite descent of mine before wending my way home skirting Leeds centre again. Just thirty and a quarter miles, or for the converted 48.6 kilometres. A shower at Collingham, otherwise dry and slightly warmer than expected all the way round. A good one.

Usually a map here, so there we go


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2017)

A bit of an adventure for me today. Last year 13rider of this parish led a forum ride that stopped at a small cafe in Twycross, I found it on the map, worked out a route and filed it away for a later ride. This morning I decided to do that ride. My route out took me out through Keresley and up Breach Oak lane, on through Astley and Ansley and on down Purley Chase, a descent good for a fast spinning 30mph on the fixed, trouble this morning was that the road was greasy under the tree's and at times the bike was moving round underneath me, not what I wanted at that speed. Round the big island on the A5 then left and into Witherley, left and right in the village and onto Sheepy Magna, right in the village and onto the cafe, which was closed. Right out of the cafe then left on the painted roundabout then right towards Bilstone and Congerstone, then on to the Bosworth Water Park where the Cafe was also closed, they were serving hot drinks in the shop but I decided not do. By this time I was back on familiar lanes so I worked my way through Far Cotton, past Shenton, where we were in the car yesterday, past the Bosworth Battlefield and onto Sutton Cheney where I turned for Sutton Wharf and a coffee stop. I followed a regular route back through Shenton, Upton, across the A444 through Atterton, Witherley and across the A5 and up Purley Chase, I followed my usual route back through Ansley and Astley then when I got to my right turn for Keresley I carried straight on into the outskirts of Bedworth then turned for Keresley and home. 52 miles covered, a lot of that on unfamiliar lanes, on a lovely bright and breezy morning


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13272294


----------



## Jon George (6 Mar 2017)

The weather, you ask? Sunshine, three lots of rain showers (two heavy) and two hail showers (both heavy). I have forgotten how hail can sting the face! Still, I have started the week with a better strategy to keep my motivation high for writing and thought I deserved a ride. So, I went out to do another 50km.
Did I mention the hail?
Here are a couple Reward For Riding pics:






And one of some clouds - maybe one with rain and the other with hail?






And I include one from yesterday's ride - a little research trip out to Bealings Hall for some background to a possible novel. The faded white structure is a stone pyramid covered with Hindu symbols erected in the mid 19th century.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> A bit of an adventure for me today. Last year 13rider of this parish led a forum ride that stopped at a small cafe in Twycross, I found it on the map, worked out a route and filed it away for a later ride. This morning I decided to do that ride. My route out took me out through Keresley and up Breach Oak lane, on through Astley and Ansley and on down Purley Chase, a descent good for a fast spinning 30mph on the fixed, trouble this morning was that the road was greasy under the tree's and at times the bike was moving round underneath me, not what I wanted at that speed. Round the big island on the A5 then left and into Witherley, left and right in the village and onto Sheepy Magna, right in the village and onto the cafe, which was closed. Right out of the cafe then left on the painted roundabout then right towards Bilstone and Congerstone, then on to the Bosworth Water Park where the Cafe was also closed, they were serving hot drinks in the shop but I decided not do. By this time I was back on familiar lanes so I worked my way through Far Cotton, past Shenton, where we were in the car yesterday, past the Bosworth Battlefield and onto Sutton Cheney where I turned for Sutton Wharf and a coffee stop. I followed a regular route back through Shenton, Upton, across the A444 through Atterton, Witherley and across the A5 and up Purley Chase, I followed my usual route back through Ansley and Astley then when I got to my right turn for Keresley I carried straight on into the outskirts of Bedworth then turned for Keresley and home. 52 miles covered, a lot of that on unfamiliar lanes, on a lovely bright and breezy morning
> 
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13272294
> ...


The cafe in Twycross is closed every Monday . Good job you knew where the others were . We stopped at Sutton Wharf on a Xmas ride it was very nice


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> The cafe in Twycross is closed every Monday . Good job you knew where the others were . We stopped at Sutton Wharf on a Xmas ride it was very nice



As well as the cafe in the cabin place that I went to I believe that the cafe in the zoo is open to passing trade but I didn't go up that far.


----------



## gavgav (6 Mar 2017)

With the rest of the week looking decidedly dodgy on the weather front, I headed out after work for a ride over to dads.

Route to dads was through Bayston Hill, up Lyth Hill, down to Exfords Green and then stopping for 20 minutes to chat to dad. 

Route home was via Condover and Betton Abbotts, in light rain, as the forecast drizzle arrived about an hour earlier than suggested .

15.4 miles, nice uneventful ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Mar 2017)

gavgav said:


> .....
> 15.4 miles, *nice uneventful ride.*


----------



## gavgav (6 Mar 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


>


Lanes are definitely much more pleasant than Town!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Mar 2017)

gavgav said:


> Lanes are definitely much more pleasant than Town!


Yes, I like riding the lanes and I can't help noticing that the people you're sharing them with get more polite the further you are from town.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Mar 2017)

The Snake Pass is my local climb. I wasn't planning on going for a ride today but I got back from Manchester a bit early and the sun was out and there was a pleasant NWerly. Just enough time to go up the Snake, turn around and back down again. Only 18km but about 450m of climbing all in

I think I hold the record for the most Strava ascents of the Snake. Not that I'm particularly quick, I'm just persistent. So I know exactly what wind direction gives the most help. NW is not it (something like SSW is about right) so when I went out I wasn't expecting much.

But you know when the legs feel right? Well today was one of those days. Spinning up in the 34/21 gear I felt pretty good. Managed to catch and pass another rider (not a common occurrence for me on a long climb). It was a bit of a crosswind at times and near the top where it gets exposed it wasn't much help at all.

Twenty two and a half minutes. I've been up the Snake 119 times and this was my 4th fastest. With the right wind conditions I reckon a PB could be on. Nice to know there's life in the old dog yet

Here is my secret super food that I reckon helped......Greggs Steak Bake. Remember where you heard it first


----------



## colly (6 Mar 2017)

I never knew that was called Dead Badger Hill. 

Caught sight of you today on the A58, just approaching Carr Lane.


----------



## Old jon (7 Mar 2017)

colly said:


> I never knew that was called Dead Badger Hill.
> 
> Caught sight of you today on the A58, just approaching Carr Lane.



Ooops, it is not. For a few months last year it was decorated with one, LHS ascending just below the crest. It just seemed a good name. Were you riding?


----------



## Biff600 (7 Mar 2017)

The weather was great today, so I took full advantage, fitted the GoPro, set it for a 1 second timelapse and headed out.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrU_kKVb8Rc&feature=youtu.be


For one point, what is the tune ?

For another point, who is it by ?

And for a final point, from which film does the line "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain" come from ?


----------



## The Bystander (7 Mar 2017)

With the local radio station wittering on about sunshine, light winds and temperatures soaring towards double figures, a cycle ride seemed nothing short of an inevitability.

It can’t have been more than ten minutes into the ride when it clouded over, the wind picked up and a few spots of rain were felt. It never got any worse than that and it did brighten up towards the end of the ride.

The route took me to Harrington (as the start of most of my rides tend to) and then to Kelmarsh where I stopped to photograph my bike on front of a wall for the similarly named thread. On to Sibbertoft via Kelmarsh Hill (a climb of less than a mile with an average gradient of just 2%, max. 9%) that showed me that my legs weren’t really interested in cycling.












Kelmarsh Hill



__ The Bystander
__ 7 Mar 2017





For the first time today, but not the last, I engaged the largest sprocket and ground my way to the top.

No one was at the border post so I risked a brief incursion into Leicestershire












Leicestershire



__ The Bystander
__ 7 Mar 2017
__ 1






and scuttled back into Northants at Welford.












Northant@Welford



__ The Bystander
__ 7 Mar 2017






Home via Naseby, Haslebech, Kelmarsh and Harrington as can be seen on the following map.












20170307_route



__ The Bystander
__ 7 Mar 2017


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Mar 2017)

Today was the day for my metric century attempt, and for once I actually had a route planned, and loaded onto the Garmin. Now I've not had a lot of luck using my Edge 800 to navigate, but I must have pressed the right button today as it was giving me turn by turn directions and a readable map, all I need to do now is remember what button it was!
For some time now I'd been intending to ride out to Velolife, a café/cycle workshop out Maidenhead way, but been struggling to overcome the psychological barrier of being 30 miles or so from home on me tod. Today dawned bright and chilly, so with phone, money and Soreen in pocket I headed out at just before half past 8.
Not knowing what the traffic would be like, I headed straight to Windsor Great Park and did a lap to make sure I wasn't on the unknown roads until after 9, hoping to miss the traffic. Turned out to be really quiet, and I settled into a nice pace along Drift Road, crossing over the M4 and heading towards White Waltham. I knew I was close when I spotted a light aircraft overhead, and after crossing the A4 I found myself on cracking country lanes all the way to Velolife. Not normally one to stop for sustenance (tight arse basically), I gave in and grabbed a coffee and rather large chunk of chocolate cake. The cake made itself known as I left the café into a brief uphill, before heading towards Crazies Hill. Here it became apparent that I should have used streetview to check my route, as the downhill section on Highfield Road was 6" deep in mud, so stuck to the tyre tracks. A mountain bike would have been better here..
Tracked back along Drift Road, by now my speed/cadence had stopped working, a brief pause to fiddle gave no joy so probably a flat battery. Coming straight home would have given me the 100km, but I fancied extending to beat my previous best of 65.9 miles, so ended up adding a bit to Lightwater.
Home on 70.8 miles. Decided I need to change the saddle on the Roubaix, sore bum bones!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Mar 2017)

No rides at all last week(apart from some small utility rides) so chomping at the bit today with the weather being good.

Nice opportunity to get the Helium out for a blat around as well.

Just a 42k loop out to Grunty Fen and then Sutton In the Isle then along the B1381 beside the Hundred Foot Drain to Earith and then Haddenham,Witchford and home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/891029607


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I decided to finish off the cabling job on the Boardman today, and re wrapped the bars in a splendid yellow SRAM bar tape.
> View attachment 341093
> 
> 
> ...



Just needs a black and yellow saddle(or all black)


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Mar 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Just needs a black and yellow saddle(or all black)


I'm on it


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Mar 2017)

What a lovely sunny morning. I planned to ride out and meet up with the CTC Tuesday group out Hanbury way for lunch. It's a bit of a ride out there so I set off with plenty of time to spare. The usual route out over the Severn at Upton was followed by the Croome route over to Drakes Broughton. I hadn't been this way in this direction for a while so it felt like a nice change. Similarly out over the old airfield felt fresh. At Bishampton I opted for the run up to Flyford Flavell where I spotted a new cafe. That'll make a nice run out sometime soonish. As I headed up the Grafton Flyford lane the CTC group appeared coming the other way! Nice coincidence so I turned around to join them. I was lead around by Inkberrow and Bradley Green and along the wonderfully named "Flying Horse Lane". The farm cafe is a fairly newish one and serves the anglers who frequent the nearby lakes. Doorstep sandwiches seem to be their forte.

It was good to catch up with some of the CTCers before we took to the run to Hanbury where I parted company with them. John W. had gone off earlier and I rode up to him for the ride to Crowle. I turned away there while he headed onwards for Worcester. My route took in White Ladies Aston and across the busy main road for Besford and then another main road crossing for Strensham. I stopped briefly on the ramp up to Strensham to smile at a gaggle(?) of new born lambs. They were curious too! From there is was the standard route back across the bridge for home.

It had been my longest ride of 2017 so far (71 smiles). The run out had been lovely whilst the run back was hindered by a chill south westerly. Not a strong drift but enough to be noticeable. The blue skies had also been hidden by some high cloud. All good tho' - lovely day for sure.


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2017)

x84 Leeds to Otley bus.Who mentioned a bicycle.Great to see our cafe owner had two lattes and a Banoffee slice of cake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2017)

Biff600 said:


> The weather was great today, so I took full advantage, fitted the GoPro, set it for a 1 second timelapse and headed out.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrU_kKVb8Rc&feature=youtu.be
> ...



Wizard of Oz, MGM, 1939, as delivered by Frank Morgan.


----------



## Jon George (7 Mar 2017)

Biff600 said:


> For one point, what is the tune ?
> 
> For another point, who is it by ?
> 
> And for a final point, from which film does the line "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain" come from ?



Love the vid! 

My guess at player - Dudley Moore - had scorn poured upon it from my wife. (She should know - she's the one with the Licentiate of the Royal Academy of Music in piano teaching.) 

The film? Wizard of Oz.


----------



## colly (7 Mar 2017)

Old jon said:


> Ooops, it is not. For a few months last year it was decorated with one, LHS ascending just below the crest. It just seemed a good name. Were you riding?


No I was working, off to Bardsey to collect some work.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

Still feeling rather ghastly after a sinusitis flare-up, but I thought that some sunshine and fresh air would be better for me than sitting indoors and being miserable. As there was barely a breath of wind I could go any which way I chose.

In the end I decided to cycle along Black Bank towards Littleport and from thence along the A10 to Sandhill. It's a steady constant climb all the way up to the top of the hill, over the railway and then over the River Ouse before swinging down onto New River Bank, past the boat moorings and the local angling club pegs and heading towards Queen Adelaide.

There were road closed signs up due to resurfacing work being carried out, but I decided to chance it given I could probably mince past on the verge if need be. In the end I needn't have worried as while there were indeed roadworks, they were totally deserted; the road was dirty but passable, and I had it to myself. I haven't been this way in a very long time - on a bike or otherwise - so it was a totally new experience. Was nice to see lots of daffs growing in the verge and on the river levees (the road is well below the level of the river) and blackthorn bushes are in full bloom. 

What wasn't so nice were a couple of really steep little climbs (they make Fore Hill in Ely look flat) where the road crosses over the river in a couple of places along Branch Bank and Padnal Bank.  But since they were between me and my way home there was nothing doing but to ride up them. The second of the climbs takes you right into Queen Adelaide.

A right turn at the top takes you onto the Ely Road. It's across two lots of railway lines - I had to stop at the second one (the fifth level crossing of the ride) to let a train heading towards Ely station go past, and from thence straight over the roundabout and onto Kings Avenue, which goes all the way through High Barns. At the top of Kings Avenue its a left turn and a short stretch along the Lynn Road before dropping down onto Cam Drive. and the ride past Stour Green.

It was commuter-o-clock when I hit Ely, which was a bit of a mistake as the traffic was horrendous - and not helped by two sets of roadworks.  Had a close pass in the roadworks on Cam Drive which led to a real wobble moment.  Could have been worse than just a wobble on loose gravel, I suppose. At least once I crossed over the A10, the last three miles are the same as my regular commute from Ely station - up the B1411 to Orwell Pit Farm, then dropping down into Little Downham, along California and the Common before making the final railway crossing of the ride and fizzing home.

Was a very enjoyable and sometimes challenging ride which worked out at around the 18 mile mark. And I felt all the better for it.


----------



## Stonechat (8 Mar 2017)

A short ride yesterday in Hailsham Sussex, home of Enigma Bikes
Yes I had a test run and n+1 is now ordered!
Enigma Excel with Mavic Ksyrium Exalith wheels
Woohoo!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4711062, member: 9609"]I got the chance of a lift back from Belford so had a lovely run over to the coast through the northern cheviots in wonderful spring type weather
View attachment 341186


View attachment 341187


View attachment 341188
[/QUOTE]


Can I award a triple 'like' for those pictures?


----------



## Biff600 (8 Mar 2017)

Jon George said:


> Love the vid!
> 
> My guess at player - Dudley Moore - had scorn poured upon it from my wife. (She should know - she's the one with the Licentiate of the Royal Academy of Music in piano teaching.)
> 
> The film? Wizard of Oz.



The tune was Linus and Lucy by Wynton Marsalis from the Joe Cool's Blues album

The film quote was indeed from Wizard of Oz, but you were pipped at the post by Gravity Aided


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Mar 2017)

Stonechat said:


> A short ride yesterday in Hailsham Sussex, home of Enigma Bikes
> Yes I had a test run and n+1 is now ordered!
> Enigma Excel with Mavic Ksyrium Exalith wheels
> Woohoo!


Ooh, very nice. At least now it will be easy to identify you as you zip past me in Windsor Great Park


----------



## iandg (8 Mar 2017)

A short off-road ride before work - took me past my first 1,000km for 2017 

Windy and cold - then the rain came down for the last 3-4 km and I got soaked 


View: https://www.strava.com/activities/891887948/embed/c22d4763f5bc089a5a26a9f2512d042a5c9f569c


----------



## Old jon (8 Mar 2017)

Another bright morning, and a massive eight degrees out there. I am easily persuaded, sandwiches, drink and bike and off I go. It took longer than the writing, of course, but it was done. Gears today, and the chance to freewheel down a hill. North and west provide that so, having hurtled round Holbeck ( as if ) I took the towpath from Office Lock to Viaduct Road. It is usually entertaining riding along there. Loose dogs, a couple of swans and people of all shapes and sizes, some of the last can be quite extreme . . .

Cardigan Road is still a slog, as is the rest of the way to cross the Ring Road at Lawnswood and carry straight on to Bramhope. Creskeld Lane was the descent I had thought of, so turn right and pedal on. Annoying, I forgot to turn on the camera but it was not the quickest ever fly down there. Horsefeathers. All over the road and just enough to be cautious around the twiddly bits. Hate that word with a passion, what is good about cautious? Did anyone ever win a medal for cautious? Oh shut up jon. Turn left at the bottom to head towards Pool, through the village and take the left for Otley.



There was a lot of standing water around. Both sides of the road and it reminded me of the same along the road to Bramhope. Must have rained a lot. There was quite a breeze blowing along here that I had not noticed earlier on and it needed a lower gear than usual, not saying a word about the extra effort though. A couple of left turns in Otley had the bike pointing up the Leeds Road. A long hill up to almost the Dyneley Arms there are some cracking views along there, usually seen through pouring sweat if I am trying hard enough. Today I admired the views. Gears on bikes, wonderful idea. Through Bramhope, no silly ideas about geometrical anomalies around King Lane, straight along the A 660 to Headingley, turn right for Kirkstall and a reverse of the morning’s towpath trundle with a devious bit to reach Leathley Road and on to home. A less than massive 29.3 miles, fine weather and really a load of fun.

Fun for me, a map for you.


----------



## Donger (8 Mar 2017)

My 13th and shortest ride of the year so far, at 20.3 miles, but just enough to keep my average above 40 miles. Got my car through its MOT and took a trip to the shops, then had just enough time to amble down to Frampton on Severn and back before sunset. A beautiful evening. Much less wind today .... the Severn was glassy calm and serene looking (if rather full). Plenty of pheasants around down the lanes, but thankfully none of the suicidal variety this time.
How about those brilliant pictures from @User9609? He just keeps 'em coming.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Jon George (8 Mar 2017)

Old jon said:


> Oh shut up jon.



I didn't say anything!

(Seriously, I love your condescending attitude to caution. What is that quote? Ah, 'I can resist everything, but temptation' - and riding down steep hills is surely a temptation to anyone who adores being on two wheels.)


----------



## Mike_P (8 Mar 2017)

Day off work, weather fine and ... lost credit card. Of course no sooner than I had phoned and cancelled that I spotted it hiding behind my driving licence photo card
Anyway decided to take a to Wetherby, not that the first canine I encountered seemed at first likely to let me pass easily





Unwisely decided to use NCN67 along the old railway from Spofforth to Wetherby - was full of puddles, muddy and a task for Saturday will be clean the bike before doing anything else. Even with mudguards on I was getting splattered around the ankles and lower leg (and had 3/4 length bib knickers on rather than full length tights).




Headed back from Wetherby via the remains of old A1 still with now mysterious markings on it and then cut across to Little Ribston from where I somehow knocked 4 minutes off my time to Knaresborough.
The lack of foliage meant even the Go Pro on the handlebar managed to pick up glimpses of the River Nidd away from the tourist area around the viaduct.


----------



## Biff600 (9 Mar 2017)

Another cracking day, did not want to miss out on this one. 

I fitted the GoPro to the rear of the bike facing aft on a 1 second timelapse and off I went.

I had a 15mph headwind on the way out, but took full advantage of the tremendous back wind for the return leg.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqw_RLioI_4


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2017)

Biff600 said:


> Another cracking day, did not want to miss out on this one.
> 
> I fitted the GoPro to the rear of the bike facing aft on a 1 second timelapse and off I went.
> 
> ...





Mmmmm jazz, niiiice.

I did another thigh busting two miles to the cafe and back today. (I did do a four mile run earlier this morning as well).


----------



## Jon George (9 Mar 2017)

Biff600 said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hqw_RLioI_4




I don't think I'll be able to listen to Dave Burbeck's 'Blue Ronda A La Turk' in the same light ever again.


----------



## Jon George (9 Mar 2017)

I rode further than I intended after I cut short a longer, planned ride - if that kind of makes sense. A few minutes out from home and I had a quick chat with another cyclist who was returning from a forty-odd mile ride and he bemoaned the strength of the headwind coming back from Felixstowe. I decided to head into it and enjoy the tailwind on the return - except the headwind slowed me to 8mph in some places.
So, I gave up on attempting another 50km and meandered home, taking pictures around the north of Ipswich. (And yet, still manged 22 miles.) Oh, and I have done nothing to alter these pics - the sky was an amazing blue, today.

This is one of the gatehouses to Shrubland Hall at Barham.







This of the view at Hemingstone Church.






And this of the churchyard.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2017)

What a lovely day for a bike ride! My usual Thursday ride out to Hatton for a coffee and a gossip with friends. I did the route I was doing last year but in reverse, so on the way out I used last years route home to get to the cafe and to get home I used last years route out.In places it was hard work into the breeze, but at other times I was spinning the fixed up riding easy and a few times I was in danger of spinning out, thats encouraging as when I was first back on the bike after being in hospital I was struggling to spin up above 18mph. I finished up covering 53 miles at an average of 13mph, an improvement as when I was first back on the bike I was working hard just to average 12mph. So its been a good day and I've enjoyed cycling in the sunshine, gossiping in the cafe and I'll have some more days like this if I can.


----------



## gbb (9 Mar 2017)

Not much mileage for me lately but such a nice day so home, chuck some gear on for a quick hour, brilliant.
Aye aye  as I approached Yaxley, I was passed by what looked like an early Lotus Esprit. I cycled past as it sat in traffic...ooer, its a Delorean .


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Mar 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/893611961

35 odd miles into the countryside on the solid tyred bike tonight.




Blue sky, sunshine, and warm.





The fields are starting to look green again.





Alresford





The solid tyres working fantastically well.







Easton ( near Winchester ).

35 odd miles done. Nice evening for it.

The daffodils were out tonight.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4714851, member: 21629"]Took a chance for another ride as weather was lovely. Garmin data said it was +16'C today. And yes, it was sunny. 

So left Ashford (Kent) with an intention to visit 3 castles (Sissinghurst, Bodiam, Scotney). Nope, I need to get fit first ... and longer days. Sissinghurst will be enough for today.

Less than 2 miles and I realised I'm boiling in my tights and long sleeve jersey. Woohoo, time for "let's think it's summer" clothes - short sleeve jersey and shorts. Blimey, I missed that feeling - easy to move, sun kisses arms and legs.

I was wandering and zigzaging on traffic free roads feeling happy like never before. Too much daydreaming and I missed a turn in Pluckley. Few extra miles via Egerton and a bonus - downhill. I love downhills.
Leaving Smarden on the left side and houses and fields on both sides...
View attachment 341610


... finally I reached Sissinghurst. Had a lunch here: 
View attachment 341607


And a chat with a lady selling tickets. I've asked her to take a picture of me as a proof that I really wore summer kit:
View attachment 341608


A bit of Sissinghurst Castle:
View attachment 341609



Decided to catch a train home at Headcorn station. My lovely idiot Garmin decided that I haven't done enough miles today and headed me south to Benenden (didn't reach it), than via East End, Biddenden to Headcorn. Nice loop instead of going straight up north via Frittenden.
Cycling somewhere near East End I heard a loud noise - a tractor was behind me. As a good cyclist I decided to stop on the side of the road and give a way for it. Next time before doing this I will make sure there's no hidden ditch near. One leg clipped in, another one goes on the ground ... and the ground dissapears. Ditch. Luckily it was a narrow one. With bushes on the other side and they helped to keep me in vertical position. With my bike being in horizontal one. Still funny to remember. 
Cycling on busy A274 wasn't very exciting but I finally reached Headcorn alive (only one idiot driver overtook me to close...school bus driver).

50 km done.[/QUOTE]

Nice photos.


----------



## booze and cake (9 Mar 2017)

You've got to love it when your day off happens to be the nicest day of the week. Short sleeves and sunglasses were donned and I cycled for 45 miles around the sunny metropolis loving every leisurely paced mile. In typical British fashion everyone's clothes fell off today, and much flesh was exposed to the sun for the first time this year.

I managed to bag a few trees for my tree hunt, they too were seemingly loving the sunshine, spring is here! Some Hawthorn flowering in Myatts Fields




Then onto Dulwich park to papp their Turkey Oak which is a Great Tree of London. I've visited in the summer when its fully clothed but not seen it naked before, still impressive in the buff.




The wintery looking pines were loving the sunshine too, this is also in Dulwich Park.




I then walked around the garden of the Dulwich Picture Gallery which has a few good trees in its grounds. A deciduous Fir, a Dawn Redwood.




Some type of Magnolia dwarfing an undressed old Black Mulberry.




Staring towards the sun up the trunk of a Giant Sequoia




A Monkey Puzzle between Brixton and Herne Hill




And finally the yellow retina burn of an Acacia Mimosa.




I think today was a signal to all trees round here that summer is coming. I hope to record as many of them bursting into life as possible over the next month or two. Cherry blossom season soon, which should hopefully distract the public from the dazzle of my soon to be unleashed very white knobbly knees.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2017)

booze and cake said:


> You've got to love it when your day off happens to be the nicest day of the week. Short sleeves and sunglasses were donned and I cycled for 45 miles around the sunny metropolis loving every leisurely paced mile. In typical British fashion everyone's clothes fell off today, and much flesh was exposed to the sun for the first time this year.
> 
> I managed to bag a few trees for my tree hunt, they too were seemingly loving the sunshine, spring is here! Some Hawthorn flowering in Myatts Fields
> View attachment 341624
> ...


FAB write up and pics.


----------



## LincsBlue (9 Mar 2017)

Nice ride around Rutland Water today although I didn't do as far as I wanted as I missed the turn off to take in the peninsula. Good fun with some nice down hills to bomb down ignoring the 'cyclists dismount' signs :-D. Well worth the short journey although I'd not bother going at the weekend as I expect it gets quite busy.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Mar 2017)

All commuting for me today, though a late start gave the opportunity to extend the ride in to 14 miles. A few adjustments yesterday to the Selle SMP position and it's much better, so will get a few months trial.
2 nobbers today, one who felt the need to lean on the horn constantly as I took primary along the high street, it's not wide enough to pass safely with oncoming traffic. Funnily enough he ended up stuck at the same set of red lights as me, so I had a discussion with him, silly little man. Then 100 yards from home, muppet cabbie rolling along whilst tapping phone attached to windscreen AND iPad on lap, so he got a good shouting at.
22 miles today.


----------



## gavgav (9 Mar 2017)

Spent all day at work, wishing I was out on my bike in the sunshine, so next best thing was to head out for a ride after work instead.

There was a lovely sunset over towards Wales, as I set off through the estate and out onto the horrid short section on the A458. There was what seems a usual Thursday knobber encounter along there, when a chap came up the A5 slip road, to the right, looked me in the eye, waited until I reached the junction and pulled out (not in front of me) but alongside me on the wrong side of the road into the path of an oncoming car. Some people just do not have a brain cell .

Thankfully the rest of the ride was much better, through Betton Abbots and down to Atcham, then through Attingham Park estate grounds, Upton Magna, Uffington, along the old canal path (very muddy and full of puddles) and along the cycle paths to Sutton and home.

15.7 miles


----------



## Glow worm (9 Mar 2017)

Had today off and luckily it was a beauty. Sunny and warm all day. My Garmin registered 62 degrees f at one point.
Headed off to Kingfisher Bridge nature reserve near Ely. It's privately owned but you can wander around. Was hoping to see the first sand martins of the year but none back quite yet.






View from the 'hill'. Ely cathedral on the horizon. There's a couple of benches up there and it's a pleasant spot for a break.





Wicken Fen. Blimey I do carry a lot of stuff with me! Still, speed has never been my thing so it's no bother.






Another favourite spot for a break. This is Burwell Fen.






Reach Lode from the bridge






A typical fen road. The flatlands aren't for everyone but I like it. The headwinds can be quite brutal though.
20 miles in total (followed by a 13 mile round trip to the pub tonight) means I'm finally getting some decent miles in this year.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Mar 2017)

June P and Ralph R rolled up to the meet at Newland. The forecast was superb and apart from a slightly stronger wind than advertised proved to be just as sunny and warm as promised. Is Spring finally here? Our route was a standard one to Acton Green. We took a different from normal descent to Bishops Frome. Then it was a bit of a effort to make progress into that wind on the ramps to Panks Bridge. Ralph was struggling and wanted to give up. June and I gave him all the support we could so he relented and came with us. That wasn't easy as we were now on the tough climb up to the summit of Hegdon Hill. It was worth it tho' as the clear air provided us stunning views over almost 360 degrees. 100s of square miles encompassing the Welsh Marches, Shropshire, Herefordshire, Worcestershire and Gloucestershire lay at our feet. We spent quite a time identifying distant landmarks. Eventually we dropped away to loop around to England's Gate and the cafe at the Golf Course.

An 88 year old and a 93 year old showed up and played a short round of golf whilst we refreshed ourselves. The 93 year old was golfing royalty as the founder of the golf club. Great stuff for these gents to be so active at their ages. With much effort we levered ourselves back out and onto the bikes. Our first leg southwards again suffered from that dratted wind. Again Ralph was struggling. Once we turned eastward things got easier for us all although Ralph was finding the slight ups to be a problem. Our pace was quite slow as we rode by Yarkhill and onto Bosbury. At Colwall June and I carried on over the climb of the Wyche with Ralph's blessing. Not too far for him to get home and I think he wanted to reduce the slight pressure everyone feels when struggling at the back. Not that we had been applying any pressure, just gently rolling to keep him happy.

It was truly the best day of 2017 so far. Despite Ralph's unaccountable weakness today we all had a super day out and those views will be in my mind's eye for a very long time. 58 smiles today.


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2017)

Had a little ride out this morning to check out the TT route for Saturday. Bumped into one of our club members in Essendon, then rode home together,
https://www.strava.com/activities/893293760
Then in the evening did a Watt bike session, That was a really hard work out. Since coming back from Spain doing a few mountains, My legs have felt really heavy and sluggish, Maybe the older you get it takes longer to recover.
https://www.strava.com/activities/893831876


----------



## robjh (9 Mar 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Had today off and luckily it was a beauty. Sunny and warm all day. My Garmin registered 62 degrees f at one point.
> Headed off to Kingfisher Bridge nature reserve near Ely. It's privately owned but you can wander around. Was hoping to see the first sand martins of the year but none back quite yet.
> 
> View attachment 341652
> ...


Your photos certainly bring out the best of the Fens. Personally I find that they make for pretty boring cycling, but it is clear that if you seek out the right places, take your time (and get off the tarmac for a bit) there are gems of landscapes to be found there.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2017)

Another fen cyclist here. Agree that the wind can be a right killer sometimes, but if you choose your route wisely, it's far from boring. If you can get up onto what for here is the high ground, you can see for miles - the view from Coveney towards Ely is just amazing.

Though I wouldn't recommend cycling in a fen blow...


----------



## robjh (9 Mar 2017)

It was a sunny, spring-like day today with a good wind blowing towards the east coast, so I took advantage of it and set off in that direction with the aim of returning by train in the evening.
I started out through Saffron Walden and Finchingfield, where I followed the Dunwich Dynamo route for a few miles to the Hedinghams. I took the quiet A1124 through Halstead to Colchester, where I went to find the Roman city walls, then wandered on foot through the attractive park around the castle and stopped for an open-air coffee. I was slightly surprised to find that Colchester is an attractive town with some fine old buildings and parkland - I don't know why I'd ever imagined otherwise.

I then took back roads to Manningtree which is well situated on the estuary of the River Stour, and rode through woods past the Alton Water reservoir on the way to Ipswich. I was making good time, so decided to do a few additional miles to Felixstowe, which is really as far as I could go in that direction. I'm not keen on cycling in Ipswich. There may be nice parts but I just recall the ghastly maze of fast roads and roundabouts down by the harbour. There is some quite attractive waterfront regeneration going on in parts, but there is still a lot of run-down no man's land behind it (I would love Ipswichers to point out that I'm wrong!).

The Felistowe peninsula has some lovely and quite lumpy rural roads just a short way from the massive A14, and I rode happily through Nacton to Trimley and Felixstowe, which as well as a container port has also an old-fashioned seaside part with beachhuts and a rather minimal pier. I finished the ride down by the beach, and caught the 17.28 train back to Ipswich and another to Cambridge. It was an enjoyable day, and I did 86 miles to Felixstowe, and a few more home after the train.

_route_






_3 miles from home - Coploe Hill; Finchingfield_








_Colchester - Roman walls (+bike) and castle_








_Manningtree ; cycle-friendly route by the A14_








_Felixstowe_


----------



## robjh (9 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Another fen cyclist here. Agree that the wind can be a right killer sometimes, but if you choose your route wisely, it's far from boring. If you can get up onto what for here is the high ground, you can see for miles - the view from Coveney towards Ely is just amazing.
> 
> Though I wouldn't recommend cycling in a fen blow...


I agree about the Ely view from Coveney, and I also like Ten Mile Bank to Denver Sluice. Or when the road disappears into the seasonal flood waters on the Bedford Levels. Nonetheless, (I find) it can too often be a dispiriting slog to get there so I'm more likely to stick to the little hills of the Essex borders.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2017)

robjh said:


> I agree about the Ely view from Coveney, and I also like Ten Mile Bank to Denver Sluice. Or when the road disappears into the seasonal flood waters on the Bedford Levels. Nonetheless, (I find) it can too often be a dispiriting slog to get there so I'm more likely to stick to the little hills of the Essex borders.



Bummer, that's a real shame, though there's always the train to alleviate the slog aspect. Guess I'm lucky as the area around Ely is my local patch. Good for cycling and photography.


----------



## damj (10 Mar 2017)

Just to spoil recent posts, wonderful photography robjh.

Second day back commuting, bike, piggyback train, bike, work stress , bike, piggyback train, bike home. Only spoiled by idiot behind. I take the second exit, off mini roundabout, driver behind decides to beat me and drives'over' the roundabout into on coming traffic, I hold my own and continue, turning and glaring at the driver who's coming after me now (foolish I know) the car accelerates passed me but pulls into the side blocking me in. I'm boiling now, the female in the car winds her window down and tries to put me straight on something?? I give her a right blasting and move on. 
Good to be back on the roads again though.


----------



## Jon George (10 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE="robjh, post: 4715149, member: 1824"There may be nice parts but I just recall the ghastly maze of fast roads and roundabouts down by the harbour. There is some quite attractive waterfront regeneration going on in parts, but there is still a lot of run-down no man's land behind it (I would love Ipswichers to point out that I'm wrong!).[/QUOTE]

There are some stunning aspects to Ipswich (Christchurch Park is one - the mansion is where my wife and I got married The first to do so), but woe betide any outsider trying to negotiate the one-way system near the docks - damn near lethal to the uninitiated or faint of heart. 

If you you want tourist hot-spots to cycle past, please PM me for advice.


----------



## robjh (10 Mar 2017)

Jon George said:


> There are some stunning aspects to Ipswich (Christchurch Park is one - the mansion is where my wife and I got married The first to do so), but woe betide any outsider trying to negotiate the one-way system near the docks - damn near lethal to the uninitiated or faint of heart.
> 
> If you you want tourist hot-spots to cycle past, please PM me for advice.


Thanks, I'll look out for Christchurch Park next time I'm there (which isn't often). So far I've not got beyond the docks area and the station


----------



## Stonechat (10 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Had a little ride out this morning to check out the TT route for Saturday. Bumped into one of our club members in Essendon, then rode home together,
> https://www.strava.com/activities/893293760
> Then in the evening did a Watt bike session, That was a really hard work out. Since coming back from Spain doing a few mountains, My legs have felt really heavy and sluggish, Maybe the older you get it takes longer to recover.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/893831876


Yes that is definitely true about recovery time. However I also find that post ridie stretching helps, just after the ride and then again in the evening, and as needed. Can't say everyone will need the same though
I have been using wattbike a fair bit, everytime I want to go out it's miserable, and I am trying to build fitness after my should fracture.
very damp this morning so will probably be on Wattbike again.
However it's not building my endurance which I do really need


----------



## Old jon (10 Mar 2017)

A few firsts for the fixed today. First fifty kilometre ride, 32.4 miles or 52.2 kilometres. First time I have ridden it up Garforth Cliff, just managed that. First visit to Sherburn in Elmet, and the first two hundred miles ridden on the fixed. I had better write it all in order.

The archeological dig at the end of Water Lane is threatened to last a few more months, and I was travelling southeast this morning. So off Dewsbury Road to Tunstall Road and a cavort through the well travelled reaches of Hunslet, to the climb to John o’ Gaunts and the waterway crossings at Woodlesford. More climbing, up to Swillington and some more after the village, which gives a drop to the Garforth roundabout. I reckon the grey cell was not in gear, ‘cos I turned right there, without any thought at all. Then realised I was going towards the cliff, already mentioned. Once at the top, it is all pretty easy going, Peckfield Bar, the Micklefield roundabout close to the old Boot and Shoe. Sherburn was reached via the B1222, fondly remembered as Sherburn Bends.



In the village, turn left on Sir John’s Lane, which probably changes its name a time or two as it passes Cold Hill Farm with that sharp little hill, and reaches Lotherton Gates. A right turn to go to Aberford and a left for the up and downery to Barwick, followed by more of the same to Scholes. After which, it is just straightforward, the Boot Hill descent livens things, followed by the trail across Leeds and to that little corner of it that I live in. Fair weather, little breeze and a few other cyclists out. Sorted.

Map, still fascinates,


----------



## The Bystander (10 Mar 2017)

I didn’t care for the drizzly, misty conditions much but I did enjoy the absence of the blustery south westerly wind that seems to have been blowing since Doris passed by. The drizzle gave way to proper rain and I thought that given the conditions a short loop through Harrington would suffice.

Last time out I was in the mood for a ride but my legs weren’t. This time it was the other way round so on the return part of the short loop I turned off to add another few miles to Old. When I reached Old I thought the less direct route via Walgrave would be better. When I reached Walgrave I continued on to Hannington where, instead of turning for home, I turned towards Holcot and added another loop across Pitsford Water to Scaldwell and eventually back to Old again and this time back to home.

One short loop that led to another and another (and the rain stopped for the third one).












3Loops



__ The Bystander
__ 10 Mar 2017
__ 1


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Mar 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/894708924

65 odd miles up to Salisbury and back today.

The weather turned a bit gash on the return, but overall, a nice ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Mar 2017)

Couple of rides today and first commutes for a while.

First was a short ride to the Science Park in Cambridge from Waterbeach station partly along the river.

Then a proper ride back home via the busway and then Cottenham and the good old twenty pence road.

Irony is that it looks like I'll be changing jobs again so will be some different commutes to come.

https://www.strava.com/activities/894833808

https://www.strava.com/activities/894833863


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2017)

A gentle ride out late afternoon to meet the Fragrant Mrs P for dinner after one of her bonkers commutes that she does this time of year. Just over 16 miles today to the Red Lion and back. No photos today 'cos it was grey when I left and dark on the way back .


----------



## Roadhump (11 Mar 2017)

Fourth ride of the week today, each one having included a hill or 2 to try to help me develop my "hill skill". Here in the flatlands of South West Lancashire, it would be easy to rarely use your climbing capacity, and to be honest, I am pretty useless on hills having rarely faced them due to most of my cycling being around these parts, so I want to give myself an upward challenge now and again. With that in mind I decided to take my new bike over to Newburgh, and then up to Ashurst Beacon via Higher Lane in Dalton - not the steepest gradient in the world, but a decent climb that goes on for over 2 miles.

The photo shows Ashurst Beacon (the little pointy thing on the hill to the right) from Back Lane, boy, you've got to get up there!!








I had to ride about 14 miles to get to Higher Lane, and turning right, from the main road, into it isn't easy. You approach down a steep hill and the junction is controlled by a mini roundabout. I was being closely tailed by a car that couldn't get past, and who I wanted to let know, via an arm signal, that I was turning right, so with the other hand trying to control my speed via the rear brake, I was just hoping that a car wouldn't turn right, out of Higher Lane requiring me to give way, guess what......When you turn into Higher Lane you are immediately faced with an upward steep stretch and due to having to give way and start from 0 mph, it required extra effort straight away. There is a level stretch soon after and that allowed me to find some rhythm and momentum. The road rises steadily, with a couple of short flat stretches, and I was quite pleased that I didn't have to use my granny gear (until later). Eventually Higher Lane meets Beacon lane at the top, with the choice of turning left, UP towards Up Holland and the beacon, or right, DOWN towards Skelmersdale - I went left, UP towards the beacon and the gradient became quite a bit steeper; it was here that I dropped down to the 32t granny gear and to a speed of about 6mph, but I kept going and a short distance past the Prince William pub, stopped and after taking a photo of the view over towards Liverpool and North Wales, turned round and headed back down. (I think the hump in the middle of the photo is Anglesey).






Due to a combination of a steep downward downhill gradient, some sharp bends that restricted my view, a poor road surface and not being fully accustomed to braking hard with dropped handlebars, my descent was quite dodgy and I found myself really braking hard at times, a couple of scary moments, but I'm still here to tell the tale. I stopped to admire the views from the top of Higher Lane where it looks over towards North Wales and Liverpool, which was quite impressive.

The object in the middle of the picture is the water tower at Ormskirk which can be seen for miles around also the faint outline of some of the wind farm propellers off the coast from Crosby can be seen, 13 miles away. 





The square tower thing in the picture below is the Anglican cathedral in Liverpool and further to the right the fainter tower is St John's Beacon






From Beacon Lane, I headed down into Skelmersdale and wound my way round to the Ormskirk road, headed through Westhead and over to Aughton. Having done one challenging hill to the beacon, I decided to do another one and headed over to Clieves Hill, probably not much of a challenge if you ride in East Lancashire or Yorkshire, but round here it is a hill many cyclists use for a bit of practice. I go there very often, and take many photos from the great vantage point overlooking Liverpool Bay and its coastline. Today, the light shone with a nice yellowy haze that played well on the windfarms off the coast.






and zoomed a bit











37 miles that took 2 hours 30 minutes. On my way out to the beacon, before hitting the uphill gradient, my average speed was 15.7 mph, after my slow climb it was down to 13.6 mph, and after a few good speedy stretches on the way home, it was 14.8 mph.....not bad for a nearly 57 year old real ale enthusiast!!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Mar 2017)

Out early for us and down to Haslingfield we went. At the A10 we were lucky with the traffic and went straight through, up over the hill to Newton.
Jo couldn't decide if it was warm or cold or what!
We headed to Thriplow. Next weekend they have their big daffodil weekend, where they make a big thing about having an average amount of daffodils. It wasn't Holland, but the church was nice





















To Fowlmere, then back toward Newton and on to the Shelfords. We stopped at Days bakery. I had carrot cake, Jo had a Chelsea bun.

We then picked up the cycle path that takes you through the biomedical campus. We spotted 3 construction workers who were employed to help people cross the road! Crazy!












We then came back through town which seemed quiet.

We went past the front of Robinson College, my mate Guy is the Head Gardener there. He does a nice crocus






Saw some nice birds- Goldfinch, fieldfare, Reed bunting and a little egret.

30 nice miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/895654291


----------



## gavgav (11 Mar 2017)

Managed to squeeze in a ride, in between having my haircut and my nephew's birthday party this afternoon.

A very mild and cloudy morning, could almost have done with shorts! Picked a hilly ride, out to Betton Abbots and then the lumpy section to Berrington and Cound, before the steep climb up Kenley Bank. 

Stopped at the top, for a breather and a bag of crisps, before a little bit more climbing and then the nice fast descent around to Harnage Grange. Just as I was about to turn off back towards Cound I heard and then saw 2 farm dogs hurtling towards me, so I didn't hang around to see if they were friendly and cycled quickly off down the road towards Cound 

Once in Cound I then had a little snarly rat of a dog come hurtling out of a garden and attempt to bite my ankles!! "Hayley come back" I heard being shouted, well how about you keep Hayley under control a bit better because if there had been a car coming she would have been as flat as a pancake by now 

I re-traced my steps over the lumpy section and back home having done 21.7 miles and 1100ft of climbing.

Seem to have developed a squeak and very notchy vibration through the crank on the last 2 rides. I'm wondering if it's bearing issues or bottom bracket problems?


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Mar 2017)

Go easy on the jelly and pop @gavgav , you'll regret it!


----------



## gavgav (11 Mar 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Go easy on the jelly and pop @gavgav , you'll regret it!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Mar 2017)

Having loosely arranged to meet @Supersuperleeds at nice pies cafe at 11.30 this morning the question was to do 50 m or 100 km ride . Decided to see what time I got up .So up early at 0730 and out the door at 0830 so 100 km it will be then .Anstey ,Cropston and round the back of Bradgate Park and the climbing starts up to St Bernards Abbey which was made easier by tagging along with 2 other riders heading for Ashby so abit of company for a few miles I parted company as I went right down Swannymote road . Belton ,Diesworth ,Long Whatton ,Kegworth ,E Leake and Costock . Heading to Wysall I slowly reeled in another rider . Pulled along for a chat and asked him where he was heading and he said Bradgate Park ,Exactly where Id come from !.Soon parted company as I headed to Keyworth . Realised at this point I would be early so plotted a few extra miles .Winderpool over the A46 to Kinoulton ,Hickling and Nether Broughton . Decided to take a different climb out of Old Dalby one Ive not done before . Steady start and steadily getting steeper finally dropped into bottom gear (34/25) which I only ever use on really steep bits . Just as I look up I catch sight of a rider flying down the hill it's @Supersuperleeds quick shout of see you there as we pass . I didn't expect him to turn round and follow me but I really considered following him but don't like being beaten so ground my self to the top . I now know why I've not done the climb before . Made the cafe stop coffee and cake ordered . Cake was consumed before @Supersuperleeds rolled in after his few extra miles . Nice chat comparing milage I done 45 to @Supersuperleeds 90 .So back out on the bike for a few miles together . Just after the cafe we see three riders coming towards us and just as I think there close together I realise it's a single rider followed by a tandem @Supersuperleeds thought the same .Seagrave via berrycott lane ,Sileby ,Cossington and Rothley were we part company I done my bit helping @Supersuperleeds get his March Imperial ton in . Quick check of the milage just need a bit extra .Cropston quick dogleg round the reservoir Anstey and home . 63 miles in the bag and Marches metric ton done and dusted which was a bonus as I hadn't planned it but the cafe meet was just the extra incentive required


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Mar 2017)

7 out today including Mrs 26. It must be Spring as Julian H joined in. As is our way we took to the Castlemorton Lanes and on then for Redmarley. The climb had Mrs 26 dropping off the back so 3 of us waited. The others did pause eventually so that we could all drop away to Highleadon and the cafe.

The cafe was quite busy but we were soon tucking in and chattering away. Even Sara P wasn't in a great rush this time. Soon enough tho' we took the Hartpury and Ashleworth run for the Hams. We'd spotted Buzzards and Kestrels earlier but now a Sparrowhawk flew up the dyke attempting to ambush some dinner.

Jules was beginning to show signs of his lack of miles and Mrs 26's climbing wasn't getting any better. Margaret P-R and Jules parted at Tunnel Hill while Steve E, Pete M, Mrs 26 and me headed back over Hook Bank. For some reason I felt the need to put the speed up. Surprising myself I managed to keep it going even over the little horrid climbs onto the common. There's a wee bit of life left in this old dog still even if the bark doesn't happen very often. 50 springtime smiles.


----------



## clockworksimon (11 Mar 2017)

Roadhump said:


> .
> (I think the hump in the middle of the photo is Anglesey).



I grew up in Parbold so enjoyed your post! I remember having a go at riding to school up Higher Lane to Billinge on my old 5 speed racer many years ago. In school clothes with school books. Didn't repeat after that experience! Besides being boiling hot I got a puncture and learned from my smug friend that it is a good idea to carry a spare tube!

The hump is almost certainly the Great Orme by Llandudno. This hides Anglesey when viewed from Liverpool direction.

Also some decent climbs up Parbold Hill which is across the valley from The Beacon. The main road is very busy but there are other routes which are quieter.


----------



## clockworksimon (11 Mar 2017)

Just a short, slow ride today for about 90 minutes on my new Decathlon folding bike! 

After commuting across the Runcorn Bridge twice a day for many year I wanted to have a closer look at the new Runcorn Bridge which is nearing completion. There are currently three sections mid Mersey which are each growing out sideways and will join together soon.

Parked at the Catalyst Museum in Widnes by Spike Island. This was a surprisingly pleasant find. Nice scenery and lots of info on the fascinating industrial heritage. Rode along the Trans Pennine Route towards the new Bridge, then doubled back under the old Bridge and rode towards Liverpool getting more spectacular views. 

Great to get a new perspective and appreciation for an area I have never given time for, except cursing when stuck in traffic. Also nice to ride for leisure on a bike built for pottering rather than feeling I have to go for it on one of my proper bikes!


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Mar 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/895971911

A nice little ride to the coast today. It was foggy, so I couldn't see much sea.





Lovely view across Beaulieu lake.






Slightly misty the other way.






Loads of daffodils out today.






A church.

A nice 100Km's ( plus a bit for luck).


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2017)

Nice early 40 miles this morning out and clipped in by 5.30 am . 

Across country to Oakley then home via Paddenham ,Felmersham ,Odell ,Irchester and back up through town.












Nice morning stayed dry and wind free , can't ask for much more.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Mar 2017)

Up and out for 7.30 this morning, with a plan to get this months half century in - preferably an imperial one if possible.

Nice for it to be a bit warmer and I got the layering about spot on, which makes a change.
Out up Coal Road, then Red Hall lane and the sprint along the A58 and onto Whin Moor Lane for the wending way to Shadwell, before plunging down through the village and the short climb to cross back over the A58 and onto Carr Lane for the general lumpiness al the way to Thorner.
Even this early in the ride it was clear that the forecast "light breeze" of 6-8mph was wrong. It felt like easily double that and while I was largely sheltered from it on this part of the ride I had a feeling it would get me later on...
Through Thorner and onto Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge - more hedge cutting nobbery up the hill with the road covered in detritus. I _think_ the Gatorskins have done their job, but I'll have another look later on. Then along the ridge with the wind at my back which was much more enjoyable.
Carried on to East Rigton, then turned onto Compton Lane, which was a mudfest again (I did consider turning up Bramham Lane, but that looked even worse).
At least most of the mud had dried today - good luck if you're out that way tomorrow with the rain forecast for overnight 
Along to the junction then turned up Jewitt Lane to head towards Bramham, but once I'd topped the hill it was straight into the "light breeze", which slowed progress a bit. Feared the worse when a white van came barrelling up behind me as it's a single track road here, but he stayed a safe distance behind until I had room to wave him through, then responded with a wave and flash of his hazards as he completed a nice wide pass.
Left at the end and straight on to Bramham, glad to be mostly out of the wind again.
Straight up the hill at Bramham, looping around the top of the village and on to Toulston Lane for the always enjoyable run down to Garnett Lane, then across the A659, then over the bridge above the A64 and the downhill stretch towards Stutton, where I added a little extra distance by tackling Fanny Lane through the village rather than taking the direct route. The road from the village out to the A162 is also single track and while there were several vehicles about everyone was showing excellent manners, leaving room and waiting for gaps. I could get used to that! 
Inevitably there is then the slog up the hill on the A162, but this was soon forgotten as I turned onto Raw Lane for the gently downhill run to Ulleskelf.
Over the railway bridge and through the village, looping back round to Five Lane Ends, where I stopped for sustenance and photos:







While I was stopped there must have ben half a dozen cyclists ride past, all but one said hello  and two even asked if I was OK. 
Back on and heading for the Church of Fenton now and into the 'breeze' again, past the airfield entrance. With half an eye on still trying for an imperial half, I decided to add a loop around the airfield, so turned onto Brackenhill Lane which I followed all the way to Ryther, turning left through Ozendyke to eventually reaching Ulleskelf again before heading for Church Fenton for a second time.
It's quite open here and the headwind was playing havoc with my intentions, and while I got a brief respite through the village, I struggled again once I was back out in the countryside heading for Barkston Ash on Common Road.
Through Barkston and a quick wiggle on the A162 before taking the turning for Saxton, which again is open on both sides meaning I struggled most of the way there. Through the village and the slight climb up to Linda's Bench, where it was time for stretches and Haribo...







Briefly rested, it was back in the saddle and along Coldhill Lane and onto Copley lane for the ride to Lotherton Gates. I was joined on here by a cyclist in a black Fat Lad at the Back jersey (sorry, I never did ask your name!) and we had a bit of a natter about bikes, upcoming rides and how good it was to finally get out without 15 layers on. Just what I needed to distract me from my tired legs, so thanks if that was you. 

As we reached Lotherton Gates he headed towards Garforth, while I peeled off for the eventual descent into Aberford then the lumpiness along Cattle Lan before the descent down to Cock Beck and the long climb up to and through Barwick.
I was about half way to the village when I had my only bad pass of the day, from someone in a baby pink Range Rover with a personalised plate  who started off a bit close, but then cut in so they could straddle a speed bump rather than go over it in their hideous off roader 
Still, they must have been in a rush as a few minutes later as I cycled along Main street in Barwick it was parked outside the shops. 
Anyway, on through the village, continuing the climb before eventually reaching the downhill section into Scholes and then along Leeds Road, descending to cross Cock Beck for the final time, before taking local roads up to home.

*42.24 miles* (67.97km) in *3h 8m* at an average of *13.5mph*, with *1,771ft* climbed. I'll take that, as any plans for an imperial half had been thwarted by that unexpected wind combined with a lack of time on the bike recently. Better to enjoy the ride and do the miles another day.

And finally, a map...


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Mar 2017)

This morning the fragrant MrsP suggested we ride up to the garden centre for a full English breakfast, it's only a couple of miles up the hill, so that's what we did. Very nice breakfast in not a very nice garden centre then back via Rowstock to get a cows egg then home. Just 7.42 miles, I had to go work afterwards.


----------



## Osprey (11 Mar 2017)

A dry day, overcast and light wind. After a few miles, layers were stripped... its mild too. An enjoyable ride out along the undulating Bettws mountain road along to Ammanford and back. After a long slog up to a blind crest I came face to face with a bus which was the filled the lane. After coming to a hasty stop and looking at the bus driver in disbelief, I had to turn and retreat down the hill until I found a gateway to field which gave me enough space to squeeze in. I still cant believe a bus uses that route. All in all, an enjoyable 32 miles for another March metric half century.










Base of valley on Betws Road


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Mar 2017)

Nice combined club ride and metric challenge/Strava Fondo on a very springlike day.

Bit hazy at first but a nice sized mods group set off with a few shiny bikes out due to a mudguard amnesty's of course I was on the Helium

Opted for a short sleeve jersey/arm warmer combo with the club gilet and was about right temperature wise.

Unremarkable run out to St Ives but had to slum it in another cafe as Tom's Cakes was a bit full(and the River Tea Rooms still shut for re-furbishment).

Different story on the way back with a couple of spills,one at a junction and the other involving a men-at-work sign.Still on we went and the usual Twenty Pence road 'tempo'(36kph average with a 45.4 max and a nice kick at the end)with the group splitting up on the 'hill'.

Out through Grunty Fen and I turned off to head back via Haddenham for a Witcham/Coveney/Pymoor loop; then I headed up Black Bank to Littleport to then go through and head home along the river via Branch Bank.

However after a photo opportunity and a gel on the bridge it appeared that the road was closed so it was back through Littleport and home this time on the old main road via Chettisham.

A good 108kms on a really nice day(just a bit of wind to keep me honest) and the furthest ride of the year and none-too shabby 29kph average;really need to get some more long rides in though.

Oh and a few pics;

Tea stop;(actually three Ridleys there as the Merlin is made by them)






Typical local scene with a Tractor and gulls;






Matching warmers and bar-tape(nearly!);






Ridley on the bridge at Littleport(shame about the EPS,must find a better solution);


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2017)

Not far, as I received a new bike on Thursday, so was trying it out

So, there was a lot of stops with allen-keys
One was a bit scary, I can't have tightened the bars enough, (as they were out in the packing box, & zip-tied to frame), as they twisted, as I stood out of the saddle
(they twisted forwards, so I was left hanging over the bars.)

It felt really odd, having such fat tyres ('28'), as I have '23' on my other 2 Ribbles, & the Ridley

Maybe a few more miles tomorrow, as I might ride down (up?/over?) to watch the Wakefield Triathlon Club hill-climb, on Royd Lane, at Millhouse Green (between Penistone & 'The Flouch', on the A628)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not far, as I received a new bike on Thursday, so was trying it out



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-bike-arrived.215425/


----------



## derrick (11 Mar 2017)

Another great day out with the club, Did a two up 10 mile TT. Was f*****g hard. but there was a beer waiting at the end, lol. My partner pushed me hard. She is a few years younger but she is competitive. We ride a lot together and push each other along well. She also likes a beer. 



https://www.strava.com/activities/896206297


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-bike-arrived.215425/




Nice bike!


----------



## Jon George (12 Mar 2017)

It's Sunday, so my Saturday evening half-hearted plans to get up early for a long ride remained ... half-hearted. However, I ended up having one of those unexpectedly great rides we all occasionally get. It was only 20 miles around the villages north-east of Ipswich (Tuddenham, Culpho, Grundisburgh, Burgh, Hasketon, Woodbridge, Bealings and home), but the layers are starting to come off and the roads were dry. 

On the way back from Woodbridge, I spotted the high-vis of another cyclist up ahead and strove to catch them up. It was a bit of effort to do so and then it turned out to be someone who I'd chatted about a year ago when we'd both stopped to watch a barn owl. Apparently, it is the cyclist's birthday next week: 77 years old. (And he rides about 300 miles a week.) Jeez, I hope I'm half as fit at that age.

More additions to the Cycle Chat Why Not Visit Britain? photo portfolio. 

An unusual church tower at Hasketon. 







And one of Buttrum's Mill, Woodbridge. (Back in The Eighties I knew the owners and had a good look inside.)


----------



## Donger (12 Mar 2017)

Perfect weather for a bike ride in Gloucestershire today. Mild and occasionally sunny with a very light breeze. There was a good turnout of 11 of us on the Chilled Group ride, which was a 27 miler out to Westbury on Severn then a relentless grind up past Flaxley Abbey to Mitcheldean and then back via Longhope and Huntley. Lisa turned up with home-made flapjacks, which went down well. I don't know what she puts in them, but mine got me up the horrible hill just beyond Longhope where a couple of the others dismounted.

Some challenging climbs today, and a couple of nice long descents. The fastest speed I registered (or to be accurate, the fastest I was going while daring to look at the speedo) was 35.4mph. I reckoned I needed a few extra miles in my legs, with another audax coming up next week, so I threw in a lap of the Kingsway estate at the beginning, and an extra loop to Longney and back at the end of the ride, bringing up 45.8 miles for the day. Time for a relaxing bath now. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Gareth C (12 Mar 2017)

Another weekend, another lollipop ride. This time taking the fat bike around the old lead mines of Swaledale. The weather forecast said heavy rain from early afternoon, so it was a quick trip up to Great Pinseat and then onto the Old Gang Mines and Smelting Mill before heading back to the car ahead of the rain. 










_Climbing out of Arkengarthdale_




_On Great Pinseat in the mist_




_I lost the “who has the biggest wheels” competition_




_View over the Old Gang Smelting Mill_




_View back up Old Gang Beck_
https://www.relive.cc/view/896166665


----------



## Billy Wizz (12 Mar 2017)

Went out early in the sunshine first ride in a while really enjoyed it.


----------



## tallliman (12 Mar 2017)

@13 rider, don't think that's the hardest of the 7! The one into Eastwell is pretty tough due to the bends in the road. Might try and do all 7 one weekend!

Only 20 miles for me today due to tiredness, indecision and the intermittent rain. Still, a shorter ride allows for a higher effort level in places. Always love the feeling of a bike just back from the shop....just like new!


----------



## Mrs M (12 Mar 2017)

Strange day today, chilly, warm, foggy, sunny 
Took the roadie out for a wee spin, sunny when we set off so I wore my new "Steptoe gloves" 
A couple of hundred yards ridden and it was pea soup, never mind, lights on and away again. 
Went a nice hilly route and legs felt surprisingly good considering I've been slacking off a bit lately 
Had a wee rest at the railway bridge, eerie atmosphere  sheep looked like she was saying "ewe are in danger" so I legged it, zoomed up the hill, faster than I ever have 
Going along the coast road up the "mountain"  a helicopter appeared overhead, felt like I was in the TDF, lol Passed a friendly roadie coming opposite direction 
Still loads of building and roadworks, had to negotiate a really rubbish "path" on the way home, never mind, tyres are good.
No idea how far I went or exactly how long I was out for but don't care as it was fun!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> @13 rider, don't think that's the hardest of the 7! The one into Eastwell is pretty tough due to the bends in the road. Might try and do all 7 one weekend!
> 
> Only 20 miles for me today due to tiredness, indecision and the intermittent rain. Still, a shorter ride allows for a higher effort level in places. Always love the feeling of a bike just back from the shop....just like new!


I'm away that weekend  @Supersuperleeds would be up for it he was saying he'd fancy a go at the hill I climbed Saturday . If you mean the hill from Stathern to Eastwell I agree it's tough but not as steep just longer


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> I'm away that weekend  @Supersuperleeds would be up for it he was saying he'd fancy a go at the hill I climbed Saturday . If you mean the hill from Stathern to Eastwell I agree it's tough but not as steep just longer



I did that hill, got nearly 40mph on it


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2017)

After a morning labouring for a mate who's plastering my mum's new downstairs loo .I kept popping out into the sunshine wishing to get out and ride . Finally out the door at 14.00 had no really target but while starting strava I noticed @Lilliburlero had done a 50km ride after a 100km yesterday ,I'd got the first part in so 50km became the target .Decidedly head to Market Bosworth the hilly way . Newtown Linford ,Ulverscoft up Pollybotts lane round the back of Markfield to Thorton and into Bagworth .Where I passed four riders struggling up a hill past words of encouragement as I passed .On to Odestone and turned to Market Bosworth . Through Cadeby ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby ,Groby and home 31.8 miles in the bag . Missed the best of the sunshine but still very pleasant out nice not to be layered up


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I did that hill, got nearly 40mph on it


The word climbed means going in an upward direction not down


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Mar 2017)

Now this is a rare event, two rides in two days...

The forecast for today was grey and overcast, but we'll come back to that later. I'd been on the edge of being too warm yesterday and it felt quite mild when I popped my head out of the door first thing, so today saw the first outing for the 3/4's this year - apologies if you were dazzled by the glare from my whiter than white legs...

Up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane, the A58, Whin Moor Lane and into Shadwell for the descent through the village before climbing back up to cross the A58 again and then Carr Lane into Thorner, which seemed oddly busy despite it not quite being 9am.
Milner Lane, where the overnight rain had at least washed some of the hedge trimmings to the sides of the road and onto the ridge - only to find the farmer had been in and out of the first couple of fields and left a splattering of mud behind.
Given this I decided to miss out East Rigton and Compton Lane / Bramham Lane (which were bound to be mudfests) and turned right onto Thorner Lane heading towards Bramham. Just before the A1(M) bridge I took a left onto West Woods Road and headed north to Wattlesyke Roundabout and then down the hill to Wetherby, maxing out at 34.6mph, matching my fastest speed so far this year... 
A quick loop around Wetherby town centre and down to the riverside for an energy bar and a photo:




Back on and up the step climb out of the car park, heading for Walton Road and finding a fellow cyclist who was struggling with a puncture.
Stopped and offered what assistance I could, before heading over the A1(M) and on, eventually to Thorp Arch, looping round via Church Causeway and dropping down to the single track bridge over the river.
Despite me being established on the bridge, that didn't stop a teapot in a Volvo heading the opposite way drive straight across, clearly thinking I'd just magically get out of his way. Fortunately there was just enough room for me to move over, as he certainly wasn't stopping...
Up the climb at the other side and down Boston Spa Main Street, all the way out to Barr Lane, where I looped back down to Clifford and the long climb up through the village. Which is rewarded with the long(ish) downhill towards Bramham - just over the brow of the hill the opposite lane was full of parked cars. The bus driver heading up the hill (Harrogate & District, some of the best bus drivers in the industry) stopped as I had right of way, but this clearly vexed the Golf driver behind him who swerved out, overtook the bus and then pushed through the gap despite me being there...
The bus driver rightly shook his head at such antics. There must be something in the water out that way.

Through Bramham and up the hill, where I stopped to take my jacket off as the sun had come out and I was getting a bit warm.




From there it was straight down Paradise Way to Bramham Crossroads and then on down the hill to Aberford.
As I plunged into Aberford, I realised that if I headed straight home via Barwick I was going to come up short of a metric half, so I headed up the hill to Lotherton Gates, then turned right and back under the A1(M) again. I don't really like this road (too narrow / too fast), so turned back into Aberford from the opposite direction completing the loop and then turned onto Cattle Lane for the familiar route home via Barwick and Scholes.

*35.02 miles* (56.35km) in *2h 38m* moving time at an average of *13.2mph*, with *1,841ft* climbed and a maximum temperature of 13.0°C although it felt a _lot_ warmer in the sun. The only downside to the warm temperatures is that the first flies have already started appearing.

On getting home, the bike was filthy (again) so it was out with the bucket and sponge for a full clean and lube





And finally, a map:


----------



## tallliman (12 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> I'm away that weekend  @Supersuperleeds would be up for it he was saying he'd fancy a go at the hill I climbed Saturday . If you mean the hill from Stathern to Eastwell I agree it's tough but not as
> steep just longer



Yeah, that's the one! It always causes me more problems than the others! Need to plot a loopy route to take them all in!


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> After a morning labouring for a mate who's plastering my mum's new downstairs loo .I kept popping out into the sunshine wishing to get out and ride . Finally out the door at 14.00 had no really target but while starting strava I noticed @Lilliburlero had done a 50km ride after a 100km yesterday ,I'd got the first part in so 50km became the target .Decidedly head to Market Bosworth the hilly way . Newtown Linford ,Ulverscoft up Pollybotts lane round the back of Markfield to Thorton and into Bagworth .Where I passed four riders struggling up a hill past words of encouragement as I passed .On to Odestone and turned to Market Bosworth . Through Cadeby ,Kirby Mallery ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby ,Groby and home 31.8 miles in the bag . Missed the best of the sunshine but still very pleasant out nice not to be layered up



Thanks for bigging me up @13 rider 

You could have bigged me up a bit more if you had mentioned that my Saturday 100 km ride was the day after my Friday 100 km ride


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> Yeah, that's the one! It always causes me more problems than the others! Need to plot a loopy route to take them all in!


It's funny how some hills suit different people that's my preferred exit off the vale . All 7 climbs in one ride is bonkers 



Lilliburlero said:


> Thanks for bigging me up @13 rider
> 
> You could have bigged me up a bit more if you had mentioned that my Saturday 100 km ride was the day after my Friday 100 km ride


Sorry didn't realise you did 100km on Friday aswell .


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Mar 2017)

I went for a ride in the rain with the Tannus tyred bike today.







There were choppers






There were Daffodils.






A very springlike park.





And a pint.

A nice ride all in all.

https://www.relive.cc/view/897408226


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Mar 2017)

An odd ride on my mountain bike this afternoon. I set off from Hardwick toward Madingley cemetery where I took the footpath down the western edge, its a great, sloping smooth track and I got up a fair lick of speed. Luckily there were no peds coming the other way!
At the bottom I joined a bridleway to Girton. Over the fields I went, overtaking a young girl out running. I came to a fork with no signage.... I went left and up over a bridge. On the other side I'd entered hell. The A14 is being extended/widened and I'd got in to the construction site!




The bastards are ripping out oak trees like it doesn't matter!
I thought I'd spotted a way out through an underpass...




But it actually spat me out on to the A14! No thank you!!!

I doubled back and took the other route, and although I was still in sight of the A14, if I blocked out the traffic noise...





Eventually I surfaced in Girton, coming through the university farm. It was here I saw a hare, loping away from me.

A short spell on Huntingdon Road and then down through the observatories and on the the West Cambridge site












The last picture is the Uni sports centre which is where I do my spin, circuits and yoga.
To the right of this building is a lake. There was a little grebe on here today and some other characters....





Over the M11 and in to Coton. I then went back through Madingley, at the top of the hill is Park Farm, another Uni property. Spring lambs were in the field.

I was close to home, but decided to go to Comberton. On Long Road it all went gloomy, then a bit of a shower came in





I turned down Green End the scene of my fight with the dragonfly. At the end is the village duck pond





A few miles home via Toft. So in 17 miles I'd had construction, destruction, nature and weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/897760169


----------



## Roadhump (12 Mar 2017)

Couldn't get out this morning, despite it being a lovely sunny morning, as me and Mrs R were going out for a stroll and then to visit my sister. We got home around 1.30 pm and it was raining so decided to watch the football and wait for it to get drier. By about 4 o'clock it had stopped raining so I got changed and took Hybrida for a quick ride up Southport Coast Road and across the moss from Churchtown, into Southport town centre and then weaved my way home.

As I cycled along the sea wall I passed a couple of motorcyclists who had parked their bikes across the cycle path, but they had left enough room to get past. I saw that it was a bloke and a female who looked to be involved in some intense conversation, looked like a Dear John moment :-( . Then, a bit further along, I passed a group of 4 or 5 kids aged about 14 to 15, sat on the wall between the cycle path and the footpath, and one of them shouted to me, "Deliveroo, where's my food?" which I found quite witty and amusing, having said that, Deliveroo have green kit and I was wearing my bright yellow cycling jacket, so perhaps the cheeky little so and so needs his eyes testing .

The afternoon weather had brightened up quite nicely and the sun was actually dazzling due to being quite low in a couple of places. When I got to the north end of the Coast Road, I cut across a gravel path that runs through to Banks Road and provides a quieter and more scenic route and took a couple of photos, the first of the River Crossens that runs into the Ribble estuary and the second looking across from the same spot towards the Fylde and showing Blackpool Tower in the distance.











I had to stop and eat a couple of oat and chocolate biscuits there as well, I began to feel quite weak and tired, probably due to a combination of a heavy day on the beer at the match yesterday, and not having eaten for a few hours before going out, the biscuits did the trick though and when I resumed I was soon okay.

16 and a half miles in an hour and ten minutes, an average of 14.3 mph, a short ride as not much time but glad I got out instead of sitting on the couch and reading the paper or watching the telly.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Mar 2017)

3/4s on again, but with socks making up the other 1/4! Headed eastwards, fastest time ever along NCN636 to Knaresborough - possibly due to now having a proper smooth tarmac surface rather than the pot hole and loose chipping with the odd bit of tarmac that use to exist on a long section of it.




Was not that certain where I was going to go so on a spur headed off nearly to the A1(M) to have a closer look at the latest blot on the landscape, the North Yorkshire County and City of York Councils idiotic "waste recovery plant" that is nearing completion. The A1(M) is behind the hedgerow.




Heading back westwards the sun disappeared as it clouded over and then I stumbled across a....tractor rally!

















And for something less hectic heres a couple of shots of the River Nidd from NCN67 near Ripley which will soon be hidden by the foliage


----------



## postman (13 Mar 2017)

Well my ride was a pathetic 14 miles,windy and cool.Looking at all these fantastic photos is going to motivate me.But at least i got out,but i seem to have a stupid dry cough.Anyway 14 miles is better than sitting on the sofa stuffing chocolate bars down ones neck,like i have done all weekend.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Well my ride was a pathetic 14 miles,windy and cool.Looking at all these fantastic photos is going to motivate me.But at least i got out,but i seem to have a stupid dry cough.Anyway 14 miles is better than sitting on the sofa stuffing chocolate bars down ones neck,like i have done all weekend.




It's 14 miles that you won't have to do again!


----------



## cubey (13 Mar 2017)

Wind in the face and the majority of the ride out to New Mill, nr Holmfirth and uphill, boy did my knees suffer. Still nice to see the sun out. Longest ride this year, so far.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Out through Grunty Fen and I turned off to head back via Haddenham for a Witcham/Coveney/Pymoor loop; then I headed up Black Bank to Littleport to then go through and head home along the river via Branch Bank.
> 
> However after a photo opportunity and a gel on the bridge it appeared that the road was closed so it was back through Littleport and home this time on the old main road via Chettisham.



Branch Bank is passable by bike, roadworks notwithstanding - well it was when I went down that way last week, blithely ignoring the "Road Closed" signs.  As did several cars. In both directions... The roadworks, when I got there, consisted of about 20 meters of muddy road with some new concrete blocks laid down in the verge.


----------



## Old jon (13 Mar 2017)

Is anyone else fooled by the weather? There it was this morning, sunny, light breeze, blue sky. Mug that is me wandered out to the shed, extracted bike and thought, its warm, one layer less. Back indoors, final cup of coffee and email a friend about the route I am thinking of riding. Mistake number two.

Pedal away I did, and found the breeze a little brisker than I had thought. Having told someone already about where I was going, most of the thinking had been done. Holbeck, towpath, Cardigan Road and through Headingley to Lawnswood. A long slog up the hill, time to think and realise that I was committed to a long ish ride, for me. As near as makes little, 34.9 miles and 1500 feet of vertical. So, bravely, turn right onto Church Lane, a left and along past Adel church, across Adel dam and keep straight on a couple of junctions to head for Eccup followed quickly enough by that rather good drop down to and through Weardley. Just where the road flattens out a bit, an interesting left hand bend with a washboard surface combined with a Red Kite showing off about forty feet overhead, and me looking that way of course, provided an interesting few seconds of vibratory understeer and a sigh of relief when the road straightened out. I may have thanked something beginning with F.

Turn right on the A 659 and then left to cross Harewood Bridge, pedal along the gently rising road to the Kirkby Overblow road and turn right along that. Just after crossing the bridge, I saw a cyclist a fair way in front of me, a blue top layer. We meet later. As said, Kirkby Overblow, there is a bit of uphill involved through there, on to Sicklinghall with added up and then the descent through the village.



From about 2:18 in the video you may just see the cyclist in the blue top. The next rise, and I caught up, she slowed on hills more than I do. Anyway, we rode together, bit of chat, to Wetherby where our ways diverged. I chose the easy option, A 58 all the way until town centre and home, reaching my front door just as the sun came out again. Still a good ride.

No change, a map


----------



## The Bystander (13 Mar 2017)

Nowhere that I wanted to go, just wanted the mileage (or kilometerage for the half century challenge) so I rode a series of loops, misshapen eights and a triangle to spend 55.5km going not very far.

Would have been slightly more fun if the wind had behaved according to the forecast but sufficient fun was had.

This is where it was had.












13March17 route



__ The Bystander
__ 13 Mar 2017


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2017)

Earlswood the destination, 58 miles the journey, no adventure for me today just an enjoyable ride on familiar road to a favourite cafe, The Earlswood Plant Centre and their Wedges cafe. Like last week my Sunday ride was rained off, it didn't stop raining by me until mid morning, so I did the same as last week and put the ride back to Monday. I got up this morning to bright sunshine, fresh with enough of a wind to make me work and slow me down a little, by the time I left the cafe to ride home it had clouded over warmed up a lot and I was over dressed, I saw a number of cyclist in shorts and short sleeved tops whilst I was in full winter kit, though my wooly hat had been stowed in the saddle bag, if it stays as warm I think I will swap the heavy winter tights for summer ones and ditch the sweat shirt for a summer top.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2017)

Another 2 miles thigh burning out and back to the cafe today on the hybrid, it was really was thigh burning too, I ran a half marathon yesterday, and my legs huuuurrrrt.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

Just a quick 8 mile round trip to Littleport to pick up mum's prescription. The ladies in the dispensary don't even ask me who it's for anymore - there's not many who turn up there in lycra on a roadie. 

Lots of spring flowers out now, plus trees / shrubs like cherry plum, blackthorn and forsythia are in full bloom. Plenty of pussy willow by the roadside on Black Bank too. And saw a barn owl hunting in broad daylight - guess with yesterday's rain it wouldn't have been able to.

Downside - almost got wiped out three times within the space of half a mile. Once in Parson's Lane. It's never easy there with all the parked cars. Pulled out to ride past a parked up lorry, and a car overtakes me at the same time, horn blaring, and squeezes me in towards the lorry. Just managed to stay upright and not hit either the car or the lorry. Definitely squeaky bum time.  Second time was pulling into the surgery car park only to come face to face with a numpty in a large 4x4 who had just pulled out of a space close to the entrance and had decided to leave that way rather than drive the right way round the car park (all of 50 metres) and leave by the exit.  Third time was another numpty reversing out of a disabled bay by the surgery entrance without checking to see what was behind them. Nearly flattened me along with a couple of pedestrians. 

I'm thinking of mounting a kalashnikov on my handlebars...


----------



## gbb (13 Mar 2017)

Just a quick hour on the hybrid, over brick pits, some path riding and back via the pits.
No biggie, but for the first time in several years, I saw something I used to see quite regularly, a Lockheed C130, flying East to west, low ( maybe 500ft) just beyond the pits. I always thought it was a strange low flightpath, headed Northants way.


----------



## Donger (13 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> ..... I'm thinking of mounting a kalashnikov on my handlebars...



Is there a Rixen & Kaul mounting for that? ... I could be interested.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Mar 2017)

Lovely weather today, and a shame that I was on nights tonight or my ride would have been much longer. As it was, a very enjoyable 23 miles largely skirting around the outside of Windsor Great Park before cutting through it to home. Followed up by strangely enjoyable 9 mile commute to work. I've adjusted my route after over a year having found a nice alternative to the big roundabout at Stanwell.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

Donger said:


> Is there a Rixen & Kaul mounting for that? ... I could be interested.



No idea... Was thinking of using the traditional engineering solution of duck tape


----------



## Stonechat (13 Mar 2017)

A small window of opportunity with good weather

Did a quick 14.67 miles @ 16.6 mph with abt 330 ft climbed round Chertsey, taking in St Ann's Hill.
Good to get a proper ride in instead of Wattbike or turbo

And yes I wore shorts


----------



## Trickedem (13 Mar 2017)

I had my annual medical test today. Probably not a good idea to arrive with 5 minutes to spare as one of the tests was blood pressure and resting pulse. But fortunately all ok. I then had the most fantastic descent of nearly 5.5 miles in beautiful weather. Very annoying that a hospital with parking for 100s of cars doesn't have any bike parking facilities







.


----------



## Spinney (13 Mar 2017)

Severn Loop today for the first time this year. Clockwise, this involves crossing the Severn Bridge to Chepstow, up the A48 to the A40, through the edge of Gloucester (not the nicest bit of the ride), then back home via the A38 and country lanes. It's one of my standard 'get the miles in' rides, the advantage (or disadvantage!) being that once you've gone a certain distance up the other side of the river there is no way to cut the ride short (not having mastered walking/riding on water!).
So, today's effort was in aid of the only sunny day forecast this week, will have to put nose to grindstone for the rest of the week to make up for today's missed work!

Relive link
Strava link

This garden is by one of the country lanes near Itchington. I've passed it many times, but today was the first time that all three conditions were met: a) it was sunny, b) the daffs and primroses were out, c) I had a reasonable camera with me!







Then my favourite bridge... (and being the geek that I am, I noticed the fact that the shadow of the top railing was almost exactly on the white line marking the edge of the cycle path - pity the shadows of the vertical bars didn't line up with the diagonal hatchings on the tarmac!)




Through Chepstow and on up the A48, which although an A road is not _too_ busy (and is a lot flatter than going north through the Forest of Dean). Stopped at a garage to fuel up - the cheery chap behind the till looked at my sandwich, flapjack and huge 'Snickers duo' and asked me if I was sure that was enough chocolate. Then if I had enough water - good sales technique, and all with a lovely smile.

Stopped at my usual spot at the embankment at Newnham and ate my sandwiches. As usual there were a collection of branches and even the odd log being taken out towards the sea, some of which looked remarkably like sea serpents and river monsters... Had a nice chat with a couple sitting on the next bench who were also admiring the view.





On again, through the edge of Gloucester - the cycle path along the A40 and round past Gloucester docks is one of the few that I regularly use. This isn't the nicest part of the route, but is the next bridge over the Severn so there isn't much choice. Once out of Gloucester I was feeling quite tired - this is the longest ride so far this year. Came across a roadside burger van so had a sit down, a mug of tea and a chip butty, and a nice chat with the van man. The last 15 miles to home were a bit of a struggle, but it was a great day out (being even better as it is a Monday when most folks are back at work after the weekend!), and hopefully my legs (and bum!) will be a bit better next time!


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Branch Bank is passable by bike, roadworks notwithstanding - well it was when I went down that way last week, blithely ignoring the "Road Closed" signs.  As did several cars. In both directions... The roadworks, when I got there, consisted of about 20 meters of muddy road with some new concrete blocks laid down in the verge.



I did think about going on but as I was on the 'posh' bike didn't want to risk it.


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Mar 2017)

Beautiful day, so I got out for another March 100Km, nice picture of the Imagination Tree at Peover on Free Green Lane, I was on my old Reynold 531c framed bike today.





Imagination Tree at Peover (Free Green Lane)





St Mary's at Astbury.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2017)

With a relatively early start, for me, planned for today, I set out at about 09:00 hoping to get 100km done as the weather was lovely.
Bit of a chilly start though, but all was looking good.
Foxton Locks was my destination, along the old railway line, Sustrans route 6, and canal banks, but to add enough miles, I set off round the south of the town to add the extra distance I'd need.






The entrance to Kelmarsh tunnel, with the light at the other end! This is the first, and drier of the two tunnels, both unlit.











By the swingbridge, close to Foxton. It was at this point my planned day changed.
All was going well until I got a call from my daughter ,asking if I could pick my granddaughter up from school, as she wasn't feeling well. No probs, I still had time to get back with an hour to spare for a shower and jump into the car.
That's when I got a visit from the p*ncture fairy.
Quick change of tube, thought I, and carry on. The next tube, that had a repair on it, leaked like a sieve. The patch had unstuck itself. Oh well, I'll repair the first one with my kit. Quick sanding and solution applied. Patch wouldn't stick to the tube! Half an hour later, I managed to keep some air in the tyre for a mile of so. Then the patch failed. I did a rear wheel wobble, and just avoided a dunk in the canal 
The shame was, a passing canal boat had asked if I had all the stuff I needed. If I'd had known the hassle I was going to have, I could have hitched a lift into Harborough. As it was, I walked and trotted several miles into town to Geo Halls LBS and purchased a couple of tubes (a spare, just in case!!) and the chap asked if I wanted to use the sky hooks and Joeblow to make life easier. What a kind offer, and most welcome. (I've left a thank you on their Twitter page appreciation 

Eventually, I was on my way, with a slight possibility of being back in time.Sadly, after 15 miles or so, I didn't think I'd have time. New plans were drawn up and I continued at a more leisurely pace.
I then thought, as I didn't have to be home by 3 o'clock, I could get my 100km done after all, so I returned home by a similar route round the south of the town rather than the more direct roads.
I'd missed my coffee stop, and with only a few quid left from my tenner, I grabbed a bottle of lucozade and a Mars Bar from a corner shop to top up my energy levels.
Back home after a fairly eventful ride, on 103 km in warm and sunny weather 
I think I rode 98km and walked/jogged t'other 5!

P.S. My puncture kit is going in the bin, and a new one will be purchased (and tested properly) before my next ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/898793977


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Mar 2017)

You can wait for a lifetime...to spend your days in the sunshine.After grabbing some red stickered lemon & white chocolate muffins from the CoOp in Hawkshead, I headed south towards Newby Bridge, all pretty gentle apart from one climb near Graythwaite. After that nice easy warmup, it was time for the toughest climb of the day, from the A592 up towards Gummer's How-six chevrons in just over one square on the landranger ! Some cracking views over the south Lakes from the top though, and a nice fast downhill towards Bowland Bridge (phew, I had done a good job adjusting my brakes), passing the Mason's Arms and the Hare & Hounds on the way, followed by Crosthwaite and lots more ups and downs on the way to Crook and Staveley.There's some fantastic riding country in between Kendal and Windermere and I'm glad I spent plenty of time working out possible routes on the map. After a thankfully short hop on the cyclepath alongside my old friend the A591, I escaped onto a lovely lane with great views of the eastern fells which took me to the A592 just south of Troutbeck church-fantastic display of daffodils in the churchyard. Then another wicked little climb towards Troutbeck, before turning off down Holbeck Lane towards the lovely A591. I could see nearly all the way down Windermere and got a sense of just how far I'd come. Just under an hour after leaving Troutbeck Church, I was back in Far Sawrey (via Ambleside, Brathay, Bog Lane, Skelwith Fold, Outgates and Hawkshead). While passing the Drunken Duck, I noted numerous bags of Malt and Hops waiting to be turned into fine ales by the Barngates Brewery...I'll be back!BTW, if anyone fancies a South Lakes pub crawl, let me know!


----------



## Aravis (13 Mar 2017)

I've been green with envy at anyone who was able to get out at the weekend. I had a better opportunity today, and a promising forecast...

I set off at about 8:15 in glorious sunshine, shorts, three very improper shirts, my 30-year-old arm warmers, gloves and a tea-cosy styled hat - my preferred one because it sits comfortably over the ears. Everything remained in place throughout the ride apart from the hat. I went past the magnificent abbey churches at Tewkesbury and Pershore, over Eckington bridge on the Avon and into unfamiliar roads through to Droitwich. All the time the majestic ridge of the Malverns, lit up by the morning sun, was daring me to climb it.

From Droitwich I did a loop to the north including three contrasting crossings of the Severn at Holt Fleet, Bewdley and Stourport. A ride which barely rose above 250 feet can hardly be called hilly, but this section, which I didn't know at all, managed to be extremely choppy (easy to see on the diagram below).

Several times in the last couple of years I've headed south from Worcester fully intending to climb the high road around the top of the Malverns. I've ridden over the lower southern bit a few times, but I've yet to hit the high road - somehow by the time I get there I prefer the thought of getting home. But they are still nice to look at:






The magnificent Malverns, once again a step too far.

Towards the end I picked out a road new to me near Newent, yet another Golden Valley. With the wild daffodils blooming in great profusion, it's an appropriate name.






I finished with 111.68 miles,.a clean bike and a very dirty face.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2017)

Day off work today and the car was being serviced - I'd dropped it off on Saturday as there was no way I was doing battle with the Ipswich rush hour traffic. The dealer had said they'd call in the afternoon when it was ready for colection, so, after a decent lie in an a few domestics out came the best bike for a quick blast in the late morning and early afternooon sunshine.

Just over 30 miles on the back roads out to Waldringfield and across to Westerfield via Rushmere then skirting Ipswich to Bucklesham and home. It seems that quite a few people had taken advantage of the beautiful weather as I don't normally see that many cyclists out on a weekday. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/898828354

Much slower ride later in the afternoon back to Ipswich via the Levington & Nacton back road to collect the car


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2017)

Trickedem said:


> I had my annual medical test today. Probably not a good idea to arrive with 5 minutes to spare as one of the tests was blood pressure and resting pulse. But fortunately all ok. I then had the most fantastic descent of nearly 5.5 miles in beautiful weather. Very annoying that a hospital with parking for 100s of cars doesn't have any bike parking facilities
> View attachment 342378
> View attachment 342379
> .


At least you can console yourself that you avoided the usually extortionate parking charges.
£3 is often a minimum even if you are only 25 minutes


----------



## Stonechat (14 Mar 2017)

Despite the milder forecasts, still a bit chilly so back to bibtights today.

Went over to Chertsey to look at a possible n+2
(I know n+1 not even here yet and looking for another!!!!)
Then mos my favoured route to Bushy, through the park and back via Hampton Hill 
24.1 mi @ 16.7 mph, not bad considering was held up a couple of times
No climbing to speak of
https://www.strava.com/activities/899690689

If interested in the search for n+2 see this thread
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/need-n-2.215358/post-4721121


----------



## LincsBlue (14 Mar 2017)

Did Rutland Water again and took in the peninsula this time so a decent 22.6 mile ride in a smidge over 2 hours. A few sneaky hills here and there and the gates are a pain but a nice ride in preparation for Sundays 40k Bridleway Basher.


----------



## Jon George (14 Mar 2017)

Wanted to test out the combination of cycling shorts under jeans in preparation for another stage of this year's Tour De La Cochon (a cycling pub-crawl around Suffolk armed with at least one pork pie) and went out for a 12 mile pootle out to Lexington. It just so happened that I passed the same spot as @Jenkins did yesterday, so I offer the same view, different day.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2017)

Rode into Didcot along the NCR 544 again on the Kingpin seeing as it was dry, on the way back I had an altercation with some stupid daffodil and her dog, that managed to piss me off and nearly spoil my ride. It doesn't often happen but the stupid twunt boiled my piss today. Never mind, the bike still makes me smile. I realise now that I can not get a pizza in the rear bag.


----------



## Donger (14 Mar 2017)

Was invited out for ride by @Dark46 today. Got togged out in my lycra and he phoned up to cancel at the last minute. (Quite an amusing reason given, but not for me to comment in this forum on that). Ambled out to Arlingham and back in the sunshine. Daffodils, blossom and pheasants everywhere. The Severn was sparkling silver today, the hills of the Forest of Dean and the Malvern Hills were lit up beautifully, and all was well with the world. Wish I'd taken the camera. Another 24.5 miles done, putting me just shy of 600 miles from my 15 rides so far this year. 
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## martint235 (14 Mar 2017)

March century done. Out to Whitstable with Ian. Tailwind meant I hit Dartford meeting point with a 19mph average. We took a different route into Sittingbourne today and the usual route we take out turns out to be the pretty route in 

Headwind all the way home made it tough going but still maintained 16.5 mph. Weather not as warm as forecast but the seaside is the seaside


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2017)

Road closures all over the shop here today; I'd planned on heading out to Coveney and Ely this afternoon, but a friend who lives in Mepal messaged me on FB at lunchtime that the road between Downham and Coveney was closed - as she found out while en route to Isle Vets. I could have chanced Branch Bank, but took the safe if slightly less interesting option instead. 

Was lovely and sunny when I set off at quarter to five, though there was a pretty brisk breeze that had a cold bite to it. Went out via Black Bank to Littleport and picked up the A1101 Wisbech Road heading out towards Welney. Then turned left at the bottom of Gold Hill to pick up NCN 11 and ride along the 100 Foot Bank, past the pump house and the railway sidings and to Pymoor. That part of the ride was into a pretty brisk headwind and was pretty hard work.  I could have headed home along O Furlong, but as I still had plenty of daylight, carried on along the B1411 past Adventurer's Drove and Corkers Crisps, up Mill Hill, through Downham, then down the hill the other side, through California and the short fizz home. 17 miles all in.

Loads of daffodils in bloom now in gardens and just growing randomly in the verges and river levees, and by the Old Church House on the 1101 there was a massive drift of yellow primroses.  Loads of cherry, cherry plum, forsythia and blackthorn in full bloom right now, along with lots of pussy willow and hazel catkins. There were several people out mowing their lawns, taking advantage of the sunshine. 

Saw a barn owl hunting near Black Bank, loads of pheasants everywhere and heard a yellowhammer singing "little bit of bread and no cheese". The rookeries in the trees right alongside the A1101 are in full occupancy now - that much is obvious by the ridiculous quantity of bird s**t all over the road...  Spotted a cormorant near the Hundred Foot - haven't seen one of those in a while - as well as a flock of guinea fowl and three peacocks. One of those was a white one a la Malfoy Manor. Was treated to a spectacular sunset as well (I do love the big fen skies) and saw my first bats of the year as I wheeled my bike to my front door.

A good ride and lots to see - wouldn't notice nearly as much if I was in a car. Hoping to get out again later in the week, but I'm really going to need that hot bath tonight...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Mar 2017)

Just back from what may well turn out to be the last night ride this winter. As it was I had to wait until well gone seven o clock before it was dark enough for me. I really don't like riding in twilight/half light.

I nearly turned back. I just couldn't get the legs turning and felt very slow. It was only a fine view of Orion's Belt in the dark skies of the countryside that made me continue.

Glad I did as it turned out to be a night for the wildlife. I managed to spot:

Three barn owls, one I got a really good view of as he checked me out.
Two rats.
One fairly young looking bunny.
Two badgers.
A mouse.

I must have got faster as I went as my time for the 24 miles wasn't too bad.

I might make it my second to last night ride this winter!


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2017)

I had the best evening ride this year. It was the longest - 40 miles and the fastest too 2 hours 45 minutes - 14.5mph average. I set off down the East Lancs road into the bright sun and a strong headwind and was very pleasantly surprised to make it to Haydock ( 11.5 miles) in exactly an hour. I then added lots of loops and made the main loop even bigger, past Kenyon, Croft, Risley, Culcheth and Glazebrook. I managed to avoid the worst of the rushour by being on the cycle path or quiet roads for most of the time.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Mar 2017)

Commutes again. I did managed to stop for a quick pic on the way in.





Over 100 miles now on the Selle SMP droop snoot. Starting to feel like I'm not sitting on anything


----------



## Biff600 (15 Mar 2017)

What a cracking day, it would be a shame to miss out on such a rarity.

So I nipped out on a quick 30 miler this morning. There was minimal traffic, and my route took me from Stanground through town towards Longthorpe, past Marholm and Ufford to Barnack, and from there I rode to Helpston, turned left and headed up to Maxey then across to Northborough then headed south past Nine Bridges and Glinton and carried on towards town and then home.

Not bad considering that yesterday I had a night of beer and curry in celebration of a new job 

https://www.relive.cc/view/900909343


----------



## Jon George (15 Mar 2017)

^^ a double like for the new job.


----------



## Old jon (15 Mar 2017)

Stray thoughts this morning, I had wandered around Lotherton Hall and grounds yesterday with a friend, so it seemed a good idea to go for a ride out that way. Sun shining, gentle breeze, fooling myself.

A day for the fixed, and the usual twenty yard adjustment, keep the legs turning! A journey through Hunslet, passing the Parish church and turning right to ride through Stourton. Slightly more traffic than usual, but not exactly busy, up the hill, John o’ Gaunts, Woodlesford, Swillington. How easy to type those words, and how steep those hills felt, even with a tailwind. Some distance before the Garforth roundabout the grey cell had decided on going up the cliff, so right at that point. Still quite a grind up there, but eventually the road levels out and pedalling is easier. If I keep saying that, I may begin to believe it. Peckfield Bar, straight on towards the next roundabout and turn right, down the hill and left for Sherburn and those nice twiddly bends. Even on the fixed they are fun. All the way to the lights, turn left and the next village is Barkston Ash, most of which the road misses, and turn left for Saxton. You are never far from the site of a battle around here, Saxton’s was the day before Towton.



Its quite a hill out of Saxton, although it does not really look it, and it takes you to the top of the hill by Cold Hill Farm. Turn right, it is not a great distance to the gates of Lotherton Hall. Turn right again, Aberford and the lumpy bit to Barwick. My friend yesterday commented about how flat the northern side of the road was, and the valleys separated by hills to the south. A fresh pair of eyes often work better. Scholes, a short stretch of A 64, three lanes to the A 58 and I am just about home. 34.1 miles, no records broken, just a load of fun.
And a fun time map,


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2017)

A gorgeous day weather wise today with temps of 16 deg, so after the dreaded shopping was done and dusted, i just had to go for a ride. Fantastic sunshine and i really enjoyed getting out there today.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Mar 2017)

Commute home this morning paused after 2 miles, sodding legs playing up so magic pill taken to get through the pain. On the plus side by the time I got home it had done the usual and become no more that a sore muscle, top notch these pills.
Wiggle had sent out my lads replacement bike earlier in the week (one size smaller, and no charge, so thumbs up to them), and he disappeared off around the estate after school, so the \Brompton came out as I went hunting for him. I get the feeling a trip to Swinley will be in the offing before long, bets get my MTB legs on


----------



## cubey (15 Mar 2017)

First time out for the old whitewashed legs today, shocked a few motorists me thinks. 



Went via the steep hill from Batley uptowards the A653 towards Dewsbury, max heart rate at 160bpm speed kept up to around 15km and hour though, slightly breathless at the top.





I do like the new display interface for the PolarFlow app, now separates out the speed and heart rate ect.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2017)

More commuting miles on a fabulous spring day. I decided to take a scenic route to work and headed into town and along the riverside through The Quarry. This was very nice but a lot more stop-start than I'm used to due to the shared use paths.

Traffic was stationary when I crossed the A5 and also along Roman Road which I felt slightly smug about, then somebody nice stopped to let me across Longden Road when they didn't need to.

Having enjoyed the ride along the riverside, smugness disappeared along the old canal path to Uffington which is unbelieveably rough now that it's dried out a bit. Can you hear me Shropshire Council?

There were nice views to the hills from Downton and I met more polite people on the descent to Upton Magna, while just over the River Tern there was a group from the National Trust laying hedges and doing general maintenance.

It was a quiet day at work during which I found time to replace my front brake blocks and look wistfully from a chilly warehouse at the sunshine and warmth just outside. I declare Spring has officially started as the ice cream van has been round the estate  and despite indoors being cold enough to still need to wrap up in four layers, I went out, bought one and stood in the sunshine outside the back door to enjoy it.

I thought about the short route for the journey home but decided to take my usual way and just go a little slower and enjoy it. It took me a while to warm up after being in the cold all day so I probably looked odd being the only rider out in a fleece and buffs.

22.8 miles for the day at 13.4 mph average. I should have grabbed some snapshots as the weather was so nice but neglected to today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Mar 2017)

As I rode over to meet Margaret P-R I chatted with a young rider who was getting a quick ride in before work and home life took over. Margaret appeared coming the other way as expected so my new friend headed off. We took to the standard Castlemorton lanes heading south by Blackwell's End and on down to Tibberton. There was a bit of a southerly hindering but the early mists had gone as blues skies and sunshine dominated. My Brain Nav was a bit hestitant at a couple of junctions as we continued south for Birdwood. The a bit more hesitancy before we reached Northwood Green. It was warming up and M was thinking of taking a layer off. After we rode the ramp up from Flaxley that's what she did.

So with Mitcheldean having witnessed disrobing we took to the tough climb out of town. We turned off to limit the climb for Wigpool. Not that we'd finished going up but it wasn't so tough. We paused to take in the view over Hope Mansell before a final steep one onto Howle Hill. We dropped to Coughton and rode briskly into Ross-on-Wye for a light lunch.

To keep things under control I lead M on the short route back. Phocle Green, Upton Bishop and Fishpool saw the final few hills sorted. I'd by now taken a layer off too as well as hat and gloves. Above Fishpool we paused to admire the views out over the Leadon valley to the ridge of the Malverns. We entered Wild Daffodil territory. There were super displays along the road side and in the woods. We stopped at the spectacular field at Kempley and then again at the nature reserve beyond Dymock. Not long now and we returned by Castlemorton to part on Hook Bank.

What a lovely warm day it turned out to be. We'd ridden a good way into lanes we don't often reach. Lovely riding in good company. 73 smiles


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2017)

Couldn't resist the lure of today's beautiful afternoon sunshine, and, as I had a bit of spare time on my hands, popped out for a spin.

Nothing special, just what is now my usual loop of Downham, Way Head, Coveney, Ely, Downham and home - 14 miles and an hour and 15 minutes. Did me good to get out and really enjoyed the sunshine, the views and the spring flowers. Also good not to have so many layers on. Didn't enjoy inhaling my first fly of the year. 

Unfortunately the sunshine also brought out the numpties.  Really need that kalashnikov  I did not appreciate being shoved onto the verge by a cockwomble in a white Range Rover Sport who thinks it's acceptable to do 60 mph plus on a single track road and force other road users to take avoiding action. Nor did I appreciate a run in with a beet lorry who ignored the availability of a passing place and left me with two feet clearance between him and a six foot ditch. 

Not much to report on the wildlife front. The swans are mostly gone now, just a few pairs of resident mutes to be seen here and there. Plenty of pheasants out and about. The rookeries down by the Isle Vets are also depositing loads of guano all over the road. And I saw what I think was a tawny owl.

Saw six cyclists. Three blokes on roadies and three folks on hybrids. The peeps riding the hybrids were friendly and said hello.  As did the copper sitting in his patrol car supping a coffee.


----------



## robjh (16 Mar 2017)

I woke up about 6.20 this morning, just in time to watch the sun come up into a clear pale sky. I decided then to get up and out quickly and enjoy this glorious time of the morning on my bike.
It was only a quick 14 mile ride, but I stopped a few times to admire the views and I was out for a bit over an hour. There was a light mistiness over the fields as I started out that was burning off by the time I returned. From Duxford I headed south first to Ickleton and up Coploe Hill, right to Elmdon and Chrishall, then back down the slope and into Duxford by Grange Road. Short, but a nice time to be out.
_Coploe Hill_








_Duxford airfield and M11_


----------



## cubey (16 Mar 2017)

Forecast a sunny morning with cloudy afternoon showers. Wrong  Back to wearing the leggins and windproof top, plus quite a breeze on the return leg.





Got lost once or twice, thank goodness for Google maps.





Longest distance so far this year. 71km


----------



## I like Skol (16 Mar 2017)

Took half-pint to school on the bikes and I rode my old Raleigh to mark last nights rather entertaining documentary on BBC4. As it happens, Lady Skol was working from home today so I twisted her arm and told her the young'un would be over the moon if she came on her bike to collect him at home time....... and she did!

It was about the slowest trip I have had since, well, since ever. But bless her she kept going and did the 5 miles with a smile on her face and didn't moan too much about the traffic where we do ride on the roads a bit (but I could see it fazed her even though she is an experienced driver and hardened commuter).

Nipper was chuffed and loved cycling with his mum 

I have told her he will expect this more often now.......


----------



## gavgav (16 Mar 2017)

A short evening ride for me, after work. 

Headed up the cycle paths to Heathgates and when I turned to head towards the river I came across a plethora of broken bottles all over the path. Looked very neatly arranged and almost certainly deliberately put there. Managed to get round on the grass and avoid a puncture.

Continued along by the river, to the weir and then along the Towpath into the Quarry. Crossed Porthill bridge, where it began to rain lightly and then up to Oxon, through the grounds of the hospitals, then Radbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Just about got the bike into the shed before it started to pour down, good timing!!

13.0 miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Mar 2017)

There was a bit of a mix up so I set out on my own. Pete M should now be down at Rye St. I had my work cut out as timings had gone awry. Fortunately June P was also running late. We found her at Camer's Green. So that took the pressure off as we rode the last few miles to Bromsberrow Heath where Ralph R was patiently waiting. Now Pete and June decided a cup of tea was necessary. Ah well relax boyo.

Underway Ralph lead us by fields of Wild Daffs. We stopped to admire the best ones. Shame. I'd forgotten my camera in the panic on my way out. Dymock, Kempley and Shaw Common all held stunning displays. The woods were carpeted in yellow everywhere. We rounded by the Three Choirs vineyard before heading for Newent and the cafe.

Whilst chattering and refuelling in the cafe an old work colleague came over. It was great to see Martin J again. He seemed fit and happy and was with a new "girl" friend. Good for him for sure. We set off to view Gwen and Vera's fields which are chock full of daffs. Then just up the road we took to a muddy path to view the daffs in the woods. Another wonderful show. Coming out of the wood I bumped into Henry (known as 'H') on a walking visit from the Forest. We had a lovely catch up whilst the others waited patiently. Underway again Ralph took us to St Mary's church. It's Norman and dates from 1130. Indeed it has some very interesting history https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kempley.

Now we took the run past more Daffs to Brooms Green and Bromsberrow Heath. Pete had left his car at the top of Castlemorton Common so we headed up Hollybush to wish him a happy homeward drive. June and Ralph were aiming for some shopping so Danemoor Cross saw my departure. Not long after I was tucking into some dinner at home having had a lovely bimble around the Golden Triangle. 52 smiles today


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2017)

This is actually two rides, two days apart and over the same route. The first one, Tuesday was quite warm, the second today was cold.

Just a nice country shot to remind you of the weather on Tuesday.






And looking the other way, at the bridge I cross on my return journey.






I thought a comparison of the puddles might be interesting, this is Tuesday






And this was today, I was cursing the puddles and imagining they hadn't shrunk much. I was wrong.






The end of today's ride was spoilt a bit by a driver who hadn't figured out from my position on the road, that I was turning right. Sadly the camera didn't pick up much audio.



Which was a bit annoying, since I'd tried hard to help those behind me.






Tuesday: 11.9miles, max 21 avg 8.2 mph.







Thursday: 12miles, max 19 avg 7.6 mph.

Year to date, 35.3 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Mar 2017)

I did 12.29 miles in 1hr 2 mins 15 secs, averaging 11.8 mph today. Nothing impressive about that ,but it was my first ride in ages against the clock( I used to be able to do the run in around 54 mins av' 13.5) ,after my double hip break and the first time this year i've ridden my carbon bike. I hope all the salt's been washed away!


----------



## Jon George (17 Mar 2017)

From yesterday ...

I decided last weekend to gamble on the weather being okay on Thursday to do a stage of La Tour De La Cochon. (And sneak in another half-century challenge) The planned route was a train ride from Ipswich to Halesworth, cycling over to The Swan at Hoxne, via Metfield, and back to Halesworth via The Royal Oak at Laxfield. I never did find the time to pause at The Oak ...

The day didn't start on the right note when, after whizzing past another cyclist going down Bishop's Hill, at the traffic lights he suggested that I buy a helmet. Given as how I'd just seen him pass on the right-hand side of a keep-left bollard, I wasn't in the mood to listen to ill-informed 'advice'. And, apparently, just the fact that I was disagreeing meant that I was 'getting on my high horse.' I'm 58 folks and I think that by now am reasonably aware of how much risk I'm prepared to take (and the silly situations I can get myself into because of it, as the following will prove).
Okay, semi-rant over, now the report ...

The weather was fantastic!
My first pause for a photo as at Linstead Parva.






The next was at the WW2 airfield at Metfield.






As I neared Hoxne, I was obliged to take a picture of a host of daffodils (and Patsy #2 The CX) at Syleham.






And finally, one of The Swan. I spent the afternoon here drinking with some locals.






I left at about 4 o'clock (did I mention how I can get myself into silly situations?) and managed to catch the train - with a minute spare - before cycling back up Bishop's Hill and having a quick curry at home before going out for just-one-to-be-sociable pint in town (with my usual Thursday night friends). A great day in the saddle and on a pub stool. 40 miles for the day!


----------



## Stonechat (17 Mar 2017)

Rode over to Chertsey to do a test ride on Bike
Did the test ride and roe back

managed to chop a few little bits off
https://www.strava.com/activities/903536270
https://www.strava.com/activities/903536284
https://www.strava.com/activities/903536681

Test ride included Holloway Hill a nd St Ann's Hill
Managed to average about 16.2 mph overall
about 380 ft climbed

Total ride was about 24 miles


----------



## Old jon (17 Mar 2017)

What a difference a breeze makes! OK, more than a breeze, and it did slow down the outward bit of today’s ride. It was one of those mornings where I left the house without anything clear in mind. Autopilot took me as far as Water Lane, then thought had to be applied. Where am I going? Oh well, look, here is the towpath. It is slightly humbling when inanimate objects make up your mind for you, don’t you find? Its time for the funny overcoat when you thank them.

Never one to refuse a little guidance, off I pedalled in the direction of Liverpool. Slightly before that place, I reached Viaduct Road and across the river I rode on that. Up, Cardigan Road, through Headingley, to Lawnswood and across the Ring Road. The wind was noticeable, three quarters on and it made pedalling a bit of a hardship really, two gears lower than I would normally be pushing. Anyway, no grumble, just get on with it. All along the A 660 ( Dylan had the better title ) to the Dyneley Arms and down Pool Bank for a bit of grin factor 8. Amazing how that cheered me up, and then the A 659 from Pool to Otley. Into the wind and feeling it. Three left turns later and I am climbing Leeds Road, still in the same gear as from Pool to Otley but now the wind is helping. Massively. A bit odd, really, I was riding along quite briskly, happily also, and my glasses misted up. From Stubbings Farm all the way to the last bend, all the views I have been known to rabbit on about, I could see sweet Fanny Adams. Oh dear. Keep on, Headingley was reached, nothing of note along the way now that the wind was in my favour, and turn right for Kirkstall.



Back onto the towpath and a gentle ride back to Office Lock, dodging the joggers and dog walkers who today were their usual well mannered selves. A quick dash under the train station to avoid archeology and a wander through Hunslet and to home. Twenty nine and a quarter miles, 1200 feet of climbing and a big grin, that even the odd shower did not wash away.

Garmin doing what a garmin does,


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Mar 2017)

Got a week off work, making an effort not to be lazy and do miles other than the usual utilitarian ones, so today I joined Freewheel North for their Friday ride.
Still managed to mix some utilitarian though, diverting by Tesco to get some freshly baked doughnuts for the staff.
Last year this week was mild and sunny, I remember because I took a bike train leading job on my week off, we got a wee drizzle just the once: today it never stopped raining and blowing a gale!
Three FWN ride leaders, a Breeze leader, a Belles on Bikes leader, two participants made up the group, we got well and truly soaked on our urban ride to Newlands park, which has acquired a nice coffee shop I didn't know about.
Espresso ... 5 out of 10, cake selection outstanding.
Only took a few pictures, at the stop, not wanting to drench my phone

Valentine's empire biscuit 



Home on around 20 miles, the Aldi carrier bags I wore in my shoes were just beginning to let the water through 
Strava link here for the locals, this is a nice route on quiet roads that also crosses Maxwell park and Pollock park, would be an ideal wee ride on a sunny, dry day.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Mar 2017)

Been off the bike all week near enough  tried to ride monday and every pedal rev hurt .
I have serisouly pulled my right hip flexor , took till yesterday to stop taking painkillers.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Mar 2017)

I got out early this morning, and trialled a new imperial ton ride.






I used the back roads to cut out the nightmare of getting to Winchester on a Friday Morning.






Then I headed up to Farnborough via Farnham, because I needed to work out a route to get to Farnborough Main station, owing to one of my ride buddies getting into 'bonk related difficulty' on my previous down and back to London. If the merde hits the fan after Woking, and before Winchester, the problem was that a train evacuation becomes a PITA, involving a return to Woking, and a train change, with this amendment, there's an option of getting to Farnborough main, and getting a direct train to a station where a 'spousal evacuation' is easier.

I stopped at Farnham for a beer





Then continued Home.







https://www.relive.cc/view/903718674

Almost exactly 100 miles, and a very nice route nailed, which is easily extendable all the way up to London, if needs be


----------



## Jon George (17 Mar 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Been off the bike all week near enough  tried to ride monday and every pedal rev hurt .
> I have serisouly pulled my right hip flexor , took till yesterday to stop taking painkillers.


Ow! My sympathies.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2017)

41 and a bit windy miles this morning , drizzling when leaving so full waster proof gear.

Out and across to Rothwell down some new to me roads for about 7 miles . A quick stop at the American war memorial near Draughton then back home via Lamport ,Holcot,Moulton,Overstone,Mears Ashby,Earls Barton and back in to Wellingborough.

Used the Terry Dolan bike and that was it's longest ride with me.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2017)

Planned a nice leisurely 20 odd mile recovery ride this morning after 3 days of commuting . Out at 10.30 in glorious sunshine down the first hill into drizzle but not that bad. Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington and up humble lane into Ratcliffe on the Wreake saw 2 riders coming the other way . One was a work mate quick wave as we passed .On up the Wreake valley ,Thrussington ,Hoby and up down and up again through Ragdale .An hour in and legs not too bad so half centuryitus kicks in so plan an extended route home for 50 km.Seagrave ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Swithland ,Rothley and home . 31.4 miles in the bag bit drizzle of at times but nothing too bad but windy in places the exposed bit entering Ragdale had a massive crosswind blowing me sideways at time and a headwind home I must plan my routes better


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Mar 2017)

A blustery 32 miles/15.6av speed in North Yorkshire today. Set off in the dry and got home in the rain with a wet arse!


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Mar 2017)

I was supposed to drive to Empingham in Rutland and meet my brother for a ride today but he wimped it when he saw rain out of his window.
Never mind. Off I went down toward Toft in a decent headwind, it would be interesting for all of the ride!
In Haslingfield I took a right turn up over Chapel Hill, the slope was at least sheltering me from the wind... until I went over the top! Down through the village and then the turn to Orwell. At the right angled bend I was expecting a hammering from the gale but it wasn't too bad.
Up Old Wimpole Hill and along the ridge, by heck, it was blowy up there!
I then turned left on the A1198 going on the helter skelter down to the Arrington roundabout. Here I turned in a south westerly direction. Jigger me!!! I was down to 11mph in places! My respite was a turn to go up the biggest hill of the day. Just before the steepest section the hedge opened up to give me a screaming cross wind.
At the top I stopped to water the verge at the water board compound, how apt.




I only had a speck of sunshine today, but the skies were pretty.

On to Gamlingay and a turn to get out of the wind





In Gamlingay at the junction by the curry house I went to go, just pushing on the pedals and my bloody chain came off! There I was in no mans land, wobbling frantically, still clipped in but not really going anywhere fast. Luckily there was no traffic! I made it across safely and unjammed my chain whilst swearing.

I stopped at Waresley GC




As I was leaving the field opposite caught my eye as it had some good looking inhabitants




Jacob sheep and lambs. Well worth a photo.

Back through Waresley Woods and the Gransdens, there were more interesting, and luckily dry skies





Coming back toward Hardwick I decided to go through Dry Drayton and Madingley before coming home.

It was a blowy 44 miles. Not a great deal of bird life, just a magpie and a buzzard

https://www.strava.com/activities/904648271/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

Might have gone a bit mad the last two weeks with the commuting miles, so short ride this morning. I had to go to the bank which is a three or four mile round trip. #
Set off and it is nice and warm so went the long way, after six miles I was averaging well over 17mph, then I turned into the wind, blimey it was brutal. By the time I'd been to the bank and got home I'd done just over 11 miles and the average speed had dropped below 16mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Mar 2017)

Legs were a bit tired but I headed out to meet Steve E and Sara P at Newland. Steve called the route so we headed for Alfrick and on down to Knightwick. There was a stiff breeze blowing but we were getting some shelter in the lanes. Occasionally we needed to hide on a wheel. Chat kept flowing as we climbed at Doddenham for Martley. Steve called the loop by Ockeridge and Sinton Green. Nice as we hadn't done this one for a while. That did mean a headwind section by Wichenford to the cafe.

The coffee and the chat was flowing well but it was time to head back. We took the shortest route to Broadheath and Bransford with some headwind to deal with at times. Soon we were parting to go our separate ways. Just three of us today but that did mean we had a proper catch up this time. 41 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2017)

Spent most of yesterday finishing off the electrics in my VW camper, and ended the day with one hell of a backache. Good excuse to have a bit of time off this morning, so headed up to WGP for a quick lap and home. Got to Thorpe and came across the 'Caution - Cycling Event In Progress' signs, turned out to be a BHF event so I diverted onto the back roads away from the groups. By the time I passed the same place on the way home at about 9am it was absolutely heaving with cyclists. Glad to have avoided that lots, but fair play to them for doing the ride.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Mar 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Spent most of yesterday finishing off the electrics in my VW camper, and ended the day with one hell of a backache. Good excuse to have a bit of time off this morning, so headed up to WGP for a quick lap and home. Got to Thorpe and came across the 'Caution - Cycling Event In Progress' signs, turned out to be a BHF event so I diverted onto the back roads away from the groups. By the time I passed the same place on the way home at about 9am it was absolutely heaving with cyclists. Glad to have avoided that lots, but fair play to them for doing the ride.


Yes we saw them on the way to Brooklands for some shopping. 
It was the London to Reading ride (which actually started from Kempton Park)
Some of the riders did not look so experienced.
A fellow club member mentioned to me a few days ago that his wife - who is not an experienced cyclist - was entering and he had be out with her to help ensure she was prepared.
40 miles the route they were doing it via Henley


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Yes we saw them on the way to Brooklands for some shopping.
> It was the London to Reading ride (which actually started from Kempton Park)
> Some of the riders did not look so experienced.
> A fellow club member mentioned to me a few days ago that his wife - who is not an experienced cyclist - was entering and he had be out with her to help ensure she was prepared.
> 40 miles the route they were doing it via Henley


I looked the route up this afternoon, could have been better to be honest, they put them along the A329 which is a bit like a racetrack, and at 9 o'clock n a Saturday morning was going to be busy..


----------



## derrick (18 Mar 2017)

Another ride to Cambridge and back with the club, 12 of us set out at 8am, had a good ride there, weather was fine, 1 puncture on the way there and one on the way back, was also a bit windy coming back.
https://www.strava.com/activities/905051929


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Mar 2017)

Ah the ever present Scottish drizzle: being this one of my rare weekends off work, I put up a Belles ride.
No takers, I mean, we only have 1000 odd members on our Meetup page, a group of lady cyclist that don't want to cycle!
Never mind, I set out myself, leaving home at 8.30, as I wanted to cross town while missing the Saturday shopper's traffic.
The original plan was to do a round trip to the village of Bishopbriggs on roads, just about 5 miles from town, then come back via the canal.
I stuck to it more or less, but took the chance of also exploring a bit.
Some short sharp hills got me to remove the bottom waterproofs that make me overheat, spent the rest of the ride just getting wet a bit: it felt cold on stopping, so I only stopped briefly for some pictures for you 
Here is one of our meeting points, the People's Palace (a museum with winter gardens and a lovely coffee shop annexe). Next to it the famous terracotta fountain. Note the ominous clouds that showered me on and off for the next 25 miles!



The People's Palace and the terracotta fountain are situated in Glasgow Green, the biggest city centre park. NCN 75 goes through this park, along the river Clyde.
I made my way across the sleepy city to climb up to the canal entrance: here is a (wet) view from the top. 


I did not stay on the canal, took quiet back roads instead, there was hardly any traffic, still, VWM had to beep me because I was in primary at pinch point, why was he not still in his bed anyway? 
Then, on a long incline, I dropped my chain, exactly in the same spot this happened a year ago, on a different bike: that road does not like me!
Another wee shower on reaching Bishopbriggs, I took the canal back from there as the traffic started to get heavier.
I'm not a great fan of canal riding, so I left it at the first opportunity, crossed the busy Maryhill road, took the NCN to Kelvingrove park where I found an exit that avoided a route with lots of blind bends usually packed with dog walkers.
Before heading back home via the riverfront, I popped in the Glasgow Bike Station, they had a bike jumble sale: I managed not to buy anything 
A picture from the canal: note the upper bit, that is often frequented by unsavory characters drinking. A group of them emerged while I was taking this picture, one of them pushing his bike while drinking from a bottle in a paper bag 

Lambhill Stables cycling hub on the canal

Seedy canal lane!
25 leisurely miles, discovered a new cycling path that needs further exploring, a soaking or two, an enjoyable Saturday morning not at work for a change.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Mar 2017)

Rode the 'short' Vélo 29 York-Leeds-York Sportive this morning with a mate.

This is a new one for us, although it starts from the same place as the Wiggle Vale Vélo in a couple of weeks. Apparently they had nearly 1,000 riders signed up for the three rides - there were certainly enough people milling around registration and at the start!





The ride heads west, along the bottom side of York and into the countryside. We set quite a decent pace initially, although we were always aware of the headwind which was forecast at 15-20mph, depending which app you use. Soon out into the countryside after negotiating the streets of York with no major incidents and past the sewage works which absolutely stank. I don't know what they're eating in York, but by heck...

The next bit was interesting, as the organisers had elected to use the Solar Cycleway at Naburn (NCR65?) to cross the River Ouse, which involved 100 yards of narrow rough stony path before the short climb onto the former railway line. Blimey that was rough - I don't know how the people with £1000 wheels got on but I felt every lump and bump. And of course, because it was a sportive there was some twit who had to force his way past everyone despite their barely being room for him 
The drop down from the cycleway was 'interesting' too, passing through a gap only slightly wider than the bike and down a narrow footpath onto the road below.

Anyhow, pressing on through the villages of Acaster Malbis and Appleton Roebuck, becoming even more aware of the wind as we turned into it.
We were getting into open countryside now, often with nothing to protect us from the wind and Tim's superior fitness was showing (he's a triathlete) and I was just about keeping pace with him, although dropping back a little.

Another sportive gem then as the shout "full power right" (what the heck???) came from over my shoulder and a group of very serious cyclists all in black blasted past inches from my elbow - I can only assume it was Team Sky in disguise such was their sense of self importance 

The slog into the wind eventually ended as we climbed into Tadcaster, where I was very happy to stop at a red traffic light for a couple of minutes, before the gentle climb up to Wighill, with me taking the lead now. I cycle around here a bit and this is great cycling country - nicely undulating and lots of little villages as we started heading back east and got the benefit of a bit of tailwind (although the law of sod dictates we were now riding between tall hedges...)
Just before Askham Richard the signs directed us up what appeared to be a farm track on some very rough tarmac, before eventually reaching the village and the feed station - the highlight of any sportive.

Had a good laugh with the staff and other cyclists as we hoovered up flapjack and sausage rolls and topped up water bottles, before heading back out of the village and climbed up to the summit of the ride at the aptly named Bilborough Top.
Back over the A64 and past the Golden Arches, through Colton and a lovely 5km of gentle descending back to Appleton Roebuck, where we picked up the outbound course and retraced the route back to York. We took advantage of the wind now as despite a bit of undulating, we had 8 straight miles where our average speed didn't drop below 16mph 
Back over the river on the fiddly bit and then to York, past the stinky sewages works and up the A19 without incident, but then two halfwit passes within a couple of miles (the only ones of note all day) before adding a little loop on to push the mileage beyond 40 (officially the route was 39.8miles)
Then it was on to the finish line for medals and protein bars. 

*40.58 miles* (65.3km) in *2h 50m* at an average of *14.3mph*, with *1,177 ft* climbed.
It's a good route and would have been great without that blooming head wind - It's about as flat a ride as you can do in Yorkshire over that sort of distance, but still enjoys varied scenery and largely traffic free roads once out of York.
I don't know how those doing the longer routes got on as apparently a bit further west it's been pouring down for most of the day, which combined with that wind can't have been fun, especially for those climbing up into the Dales on the 'long' route.






Then we went up to the Agar Arms in Warthill, a couple of miles away, where we enjoyed a well earned lunch. It's a great village pub, with good quality, reasonably priced food and well worth a stop if you're in the area.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Mar 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/904693600

I went out to get brake and gear cables for the Triban 520 today. I thought I'd make a ride out of it on the return. The cables are superb as well. I went for the PTFE sealed brake cables, and standard gear cables from Decathlon.

The ride Home was windy as hell, but not to many choppers out today.


----------



## gbb (18 Mar 2017)

Looked at the forecast....today is breezy, tomorrow even more so so off out I set. Breezy ?, a bit more than that I thought .
26 miles and tbf, my legs knew it. several red kite, one backbone and hip skeleton near Wansford....rather large so I assumed a big deer, then 200 yards further on..another one .
Turned round at King's Cliffe and headed back noting quite a few trees down..this one was ok but big, very big.





and I'd already passed another even bigger one earlier in the ride. fully how you pass them hundreds of times perhaps and don't notice.
All good, tired legs and ready for tea.


----------



## Osprey (18 Mar 2017)

The rain of Storm Stella passed through overnight so faced only with the forecast 22mph wind I had to get out. Straight out onto the estuary and what a shock. Rapidly changing down gears to try and spin the legs into the direct face of the westerly wind direct off the Irish sea with no obstructions until it hit me. Eventually climbing off the estuary into the farm lanes gave a little shelter. Dropped into PortEynon and on the 13 percent climb out into the face of the wind, my Garmin went into auto pause twice such was my pace. A nice Gower loop of 36 miles though the final 5 miles where once again into the wind. Enjoyed though and another half metric century bagged.











Llanridian salt marsh estuary. Don't you just hate rush hour traffic


----------



## Lee_M (18 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Rode the 'short' Vélo 29 York-Leeds-York Sportive this morning with a mate.



a mate of mine and I travelled up from North Wales (across?) and did the medium ride.

agreed the sewage works stank, and the cycle path certainly wasnt fun on my expensive wheels, but they survived.

I also met the very serious chain gang all in black, and they overtook us way too closely too, they definitely had a problem with being polite!

Actually missed most of the rain, although it certainly was windy.

My main comment was how many major A roads the organisers seem to pick, I'm sure there must have been some quieter roads that could have been used (either that or I've just got used to how quiet it is in Wales!)

Nice ride overall though and did just enought to get my first 100km of the year despite forgetting to start my Garmin for the first 3 miles!


----------



## Donger (18 Mar 2017)

"*Y*_*ou won't be tired, it's only a hundred*_" said the organiser at the start of the Character Coln 100km audax this morning. That became the saying of the day, oft repeated sarcastically as we tackled hills and blustery winds for six hours in the Cotswolds.

If I'm honest, although I take a certain pride in having completed my 20th 100km audax today (and so I qualified for my "Brevet 2000" badge), it was my mates who got me through this one. Don't get me wrong, I had my moments ..... leading the train at 20mph from Fairford to Lechlade and part of the way to Faringdon, and some meteorite -style descents at over 34mph. But by the time we climbed the last inexorable hill along the straight Roman road back up to Andoversford, I was pretty much on my knees. My thighs had stopped working, and I was having to use my calves, ankles, body weight and sheer bloody-mindedness to turn the pedals as I winched myself up that last climb. Thankfully I was with my Kingsway CC clubmate Rich and my Cyclechat audaxing buddy @jembullo today, and they did me proud. Waited patiently on the hills and encouraged me all the way home. We got round in 6 hours 10 mins, which I will claim as a veterans' super-heavyweight record, though I'm pretty sure I held them both back by at least 20 minutes. As rides go, this was like bashing your head against a brick wall .... great when you stop. But it was very satisfying to complete it, and some of the little lanes along the River Coln were just stunning Cotswold scenery. The first half was a dream ride. Missed most of the best bits with the camera, as we were either climbing or having too much fun descending. Did take a few snaps though.

*One or two photos:*
This one was taken by an obliging Japanese tourist passing by in Bibury. He seemed quite pleased to be told "Domo arigato" for his kindness:




The enterprising mobile control at Fairford:




A bit of a cheat (this was one that I took on my 100 miler last year ... but we went past it again today, and it's our favourite pub name. C'est chic, apparently):



Spring has well and truly sprung in Wiltshire:




"*Y*_*ou won't be tired, it's only a hundred*_" he said. Well I'm cream crackered. Still, that's my Metric Century a Month Challenge ride done for March. 63.9 miles today. I shall sleep well tonight.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Mar 2017)

Lee_M said:


> a mate of mine and I travelled up from North Wales (across?) and did the medium ride.
> agreed the sewage works stank, and the cycle path certainly wasnt fun on my expensive wheels, but they survived.
> I also met the very serious chain gang all in black, and they overtook us way too closely too, they definitely had a problem with being polite!
> Actually missed most of the rain, although it certainly was windy.
> ...



I'm not surprised to hear it wasn't just us that had fun with the Men In Black. 

Looking at the route for the medium ride it takes in the A61 and A659 near Harewood House, which do feature in a lot of sportives, but aren't roads I'd particularly choose to cycle on. In particular I go out of my way to avoid the A659 around there as I find it too fast / narrow. The trouble for the organisers would have been that there aren't many alternatives around there.
How did you find the climb up Rigton Bank and then along Bramham Lane? It's a nice lane but I've been avoiding it for the last few weeks due to the amount of mud on the road. 

_Edit_ to add I've just been looking at the times and apparently one rider seems to have finished the 'long' 96 mile course in 3h 9m - which is spectacularly impressive...


----------



## Lee_M (19 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm not surprised to hear it wasn't just us that had fun with the Men In Black.
> 
> Looking at the route for the medium ride it takes in the A61 and A659 near Harewood House, which do feature in a lot of sportives, but aren't roads I'd particularly choose to cycle on. In particular I go out of my way to avoid the A659 around there as I find it too fast / narrow. The trouble for the organisers would have been that there aren't many alternatives around there.
> How did you find the climb up Rigton Bank and then along Bramham Lane? It's a nice lane but I've been avoiding it for the last few weeks due to the amount of mud on the road.
> ...



If Rigton Bank was the very steep but short climb then it was fine, there was a muddy section on bramham lane, but it was dry mud so dirty but not a problem.

as for the fast 96 miler, some of them went wrong and didn't do the back loop from harewood but just followed the signs in harewood house gardens so only did the medium, maybe that was one of them, but with a time like that I'm sure he won't complain!!


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2017)

After an afternoon of gardening duties yesterday I'd earned a little time this morning for good behaviour, and had planned to go out to Hampton Court. The rather stiff breeze put paid to that, as I would have had a headwind all the way home. Instead I headed out to Eton via Wraysbury, headwind all the way. At least it would be a rapid ride home. How wrong was I, as the headwind turned into one of the 360 degree variety An attempt to avoid it by climbing Crimp Hill only led to a tougher little climb than normal, and missed my best by 4 seconds. Must try harder.
22 miles done. Garden fence now removed. Fun with a chainsaw this afternoon


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Mar 2017)

A really windy 27 mile ride in North Yorkshire today the head wind in parts was a killer.
Set off to Cawood, Stillingfleet and crossed the river Ouse at Naburn Marina onto Acaster Malbis crossed the old Airfield to Appleton Roebuck where my new favourite secret cafe is still closed for winter. Proceeded up past the old mill and into Bolton Percy on to Oxton and into Tadcaster, the first time I've cycled over the bridge which reopened last month after partially collapsing in December 2015. Up the hill and back home to Towton. The first time out in shorts this year, a lovely ride but knackered!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Mar 2017)

Just a little old tandem ride for us today to.... where I ended up yesterday! Waresley GC was the destination so that we'd get a tail wind home.
It worked as well!
On the way past Hayley woods there was a resplendent patch of wood anemone








There were no other patches, just this thick swathe 5'x3'.

We then got battered going down into Gamlingay.

Here is Gamlingay church from the east...




On the right in the pic is a beautiful bright pink magnolia.

Cake to share at the garden centre, and then on the way out we went and saw the lambs, and why wouldn't we?





Just along by Waresley woods we saw our bird of the day, a red kite. It was about 20' above us, but as we were going up a stiff little hill I have no picture!

A blowy 25 miles with some sunshine.



https://www.strava.com/activities/906201550


----------



## cyberknight (19 Mar 2017)

56 mile club ride to a disused pit now a centre with a cafe in Cannock


----------



## Stonechat (19 Mar 2017)

Time to test fitness with a longer ride. #Intended to do first 50 miler since October and shoulder fracture

Went to Box Hill, down again, then intended to go up Ranmore Common (tough enough) but bad planning etc meant I went up Blagdon Hill at 20%,
Some spits and spots but did not come to anything
3/4 way through and averaging over 16 mph.
Coming home realised it would only be 44 miles so added extra loop
All this last section winds were blowing up and ave speed going down so called it a day with 48.4 miles @ 15.1 mph
1916 feet climbed so a good test passed and think I am ready for club rides again.
https://www.strava.com/activities/906191999

Box Hill climbed in 10 min 3 seconds so no the fastest but a good time


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Mar 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/906281031

66 odd miles with Hargroves Cycles Cycle Club today. I decided to use the Tannus tyred bike. I hadn't ridden it over cattle grids yet. I have now, it coped admirably, it was no different to riding over them with normal tyres. It was a very nice ( if windy ) ride.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Mar 2017)

Target for today was 50 m to complete another month when I've riden a 50k,50m,100k and 100 m ride . Was pretty windy when I woke so plotted a route which would be headwind out and tailwind back . Out the door 0900 Newtown Linford up Markfield Lane to Markfield ,Botcheston just after some traffic lights I was passed by a Coventry Olympic rider . If you pass me just before a hill please don't don't then slow down or I will chase you down caught him by the top where we went seperate ways .Market Bosworth ,Far Coton ,then turned into the headwind properly through Congerstone ,Bilstone ,Little Twycross .Turned right and had 2 miles of tailwind and I'm flying then turn into the headwind again so a slow grind into Norton Juxta Twycross ( yes odd place name ) climbing out of the village and the Coventry rider goes down it . Orton on the hill and on to Warton on an exposed road which had a massive crosswind .Warton to Witherley now with a tailwind the road to Atterton was brilliant fun slight downhill and a tailwind 26 mph brought a smile to my face . Stoke Golding ,Dadlington dropping out the village who's coming the other way but the Coventry rider again. He must have done roughly the same loop as me but in the other direction.Cadeby ,Market Bosworth ,Thornton ,Markfield and home 55.4 miles in the bag in blustery conditions ride was either a hard slog or flying into a tailwind


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/906281031
> 
> 66 odd miles with Hargroves Cycles Cycle Club today. I decided to use the Tannus tyred bike. I hadn't ridden it over cattle grids yet. I have now, it coped admirably, it was no different to riding over them with normal tyres. It was a very nice ( if windy ) ride.


Can I ask how much you paid for the Tannus tyres, are they any good? Any negatives and how do they compare with regular road tyres at 100 psi?


----------



## colly (19 Mar 2017)

Two full weeks since my last ride. Two weeks of sore throats, coughing and congestion. Not quite unwell enough to stop me working but more than enough to keep me off the bike.
Over the worst now so this aft I went out in a what seemed like a gale. A little tester. Felt much better for the effort too.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13473805


Just under 20 miles of huffing and puffing.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Mar 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Can I ask how much you paid for the Tannus tyres, are they any good? Any negatives and how do they compare with regular road tyres at 100 psi?


I got them for 70 quid ( a bike show promotional price) They have proven to be as good as any normal pneumatic tyre ( except special super duper racy types), and they can't puncture, which is nice. The only negative I can think of, is that they are slightly different in feel, but you get used to them pretty quickly, full price is about 110 quid as well, so not cheap, but if you use them on a winter / bad weather / type bike, it will take absolutely ages to wear them out. Tannus warranty them for 5000 miles ( if I recall correctly). They are pretty good, all things considered. I've ridden them in pouring rain, good surfaces, poor surfaces, cobbles, and cattle grids, with no issues. They come in 2 'virtual pressures' 130 and 100 psi, and 2 sizes ( on the 700c / road versions) 23 and 28 mm at present. I have 100psi 28mm versions.







They come in all sorts of colours as well, I've gone for blue ( as you can see). Fitting them is an acquired art too .


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2017)

Wistow the destination, 59 miles the journey.Not an ideal day for a bike ride but better than the last two Sundays, it wasn't too cold but grey and blowing a hooli. I decided on a straight out and back route rather than do the route through Lutterworth, Kimcote and Saddington, So my route out took me through Shilton, Witthybrook and on to Ullesthorpe, a right turn took me on to Gilmorton where a right and left turn took me through Peatling Pava and Peatling Magna, I'm not sure what the local farmer was brewing up for his crops there but it closed of my sinuses and must have peed off the villagers, it was that strong I could taste it . I then picked up the gated road through to the main road, there's a church at the end of the gated road, St Bartholomew's, that always seems to be well attended, then left and right across the main road and through Kilby and on to Wistow. Great ride out with the tailwind most of the way there, great fun flying in front of the wind. For the way back I just retraced my wheel tracks, not much fun riding back, most of the time I was just slogging into the wind, hard work and very slow.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13472541


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Mar 2017)

My ride today was to do some route finding on the west side of Durham City for a ride I'm doing with @EasyPeez next month.

The idea being to leave the centre of Durham to head up Lanchester Valley.

So I start at Palace Green with a view of the cathedral:





And castle:





Nipping out into North Bailey, I decide to trundle down the cobbles of Bow Lane to have a quick look at the Ove Arup designed pedestrian bridge:





Back up Bow Lane into North Bailey:





More cobbles take me to Prebend's Bridge:






Cross over that, then into Margery Lane past Durham School to the entrance of a footpath, which is where the exploration begins:






Shouldn't really cycle up there, and up is the word.

I always know when I'm climbing hard when the front wheel lifts on the ebike.






Doesn't look so steep in the pic, but the wheelies tell me it is a bit nasty.

At least it brings me out where I thought it would - on the A690 towards Neville's Cross - more steady climbing, but it's then a right turn, a bit of flat, then left to pick up the Lanchester Valley track.

Only locals will still be following the locations by now, but I decide to loop back to the centre of Durham City following the NCN signposts.

This involves descending the nasty climb of Redhills Lane, which we would have to climb if we don't use my Prebend's Bridge route.

Redhills is one way coming up for cars, two ways for cyclists, which some drivers don't realise.

Given it's narrow and there are a couple of left hand bends, descending is a bit iffy.

The map sites reckon it peaks at 20 percent, which I reckon is about right.

Looking down:





Looking back up:






From the bottom of Redhills, it's a short ride down North Road back to the centre of Durham City.

Time for a last pic on one of Durham's near-1,000 year old bridges in Silver Street:





So it's either climb up Redhills or climb up that ruddy footpath.

However, like the best footie managers I have a plan B, or C, or wherever it is we've got to.

That will be to climb up past County Hall, which is longer, but given it's the same elevation whichever way, not as steep as the other two routes.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Mar 2017)

After yesterdays heroics (it's all relative ), I wanted to get out again today, even with a grim forecast.
It was raining when I got up, but had stopped by the time I was ready to go but looked like it might start again at any time. And if anything the wind was worse today, with it forecast at 20-25mph, so potentially 10mph up on yesterday.

So it called for a route where I'd be sheltered for the worst of it, or have it behind me...

Up Coal Road, then Red Hall Lane (wind in face), A58, then Whin Moor Lane, where one of those new fangled Rolls Royce coupes was pulling out of Hobberley Lane. Still, with the wind back in my chops I had no time for such automotive ostentatiousness 
Eventually climbed into Shadwell and for a rare change turned left up the hill rather than right down it. Undulated through the top half of the village, enjoying more of a head wind up to the Slaid Hill lights, which don't appear to be detecting bikes again. So I sat there for a few minutes until a car turned up and tripped them (I was on the verge of getting off and pushing my bike round  ) and I was off again, descending down Wike Ridge Lane.
This is a nice twisty roller coaster bit of road, spoilt only by having grates two feet from the nearside kerb in places, forcing you to take a _very_ primary position in places, but as there were few cars about it wasn't a problem today.
I then took the right turning by the golfists club and headed down the hill, before climbing back up past the other golfist place up as far as Tarn Lane, where a quick wiggle saw me onto Ling Lane (or Millionaires Row). This is where to find some of the most expensive homes in the area, where 7-bedroom mansions straight from the set of Footballers Wives can be yours for the price of a bedsit in that there London 
Despite the wealth around there, the actual road surface was appalling - it's no wonder they've all got 4x4's - they need them to get up the street! Or maybe it's a cunning plan to keep the proletariat cyclists away? 
From there it was a quick whizz down the A58 into Scarcroft and right onto Thorner Lane for the twisty drop then climb up to Milner Lane and the descent into Thorner.
Through the village with the church bells ringing (which was nice, but they needn't have bothered on my account ) and then onto Carr Lane for some more undulations and to spare my tired legs the climb up Van Zyl Hill.
Although largely sheltered from the wind along here, there is still a bit more up than there is down, so I was glad to crest the final rise. I was less impressed to see the road ahead blocked by a road repair gang and their equipment - 'Oh, flip!' I thought, but not wanting to retrace my route all the way back to Thorner, I carried on and had a friendly chat with the foreman (the one in the cleanest hi-viz ) who quite happily said I could go through if I was careful and directed me between their big tipper truck and the kerb - not somewhere I'd normally venture on the bike, but as the driver was out of the cab I was quite safe. So, all good and a bit of common sense and a friendly chat saved me a couple of miles not having to go back around the other way. 
A quick blast down the A58 and the sharp climb up onto Coal Road before a wind assisted blast all the way down to home.

*13.61 miles* (21.9km) in a steady *1h 6m* at an average of *12.3mph*, with *931ft *climbed (that's under 200ft less than I did in the whole 40 miles yesterday!).
Despite the grim forecast, the rain pretty much held off for the entire ride round with just a few spits and spots here and there. The wind definitely made it's presence felt though.
And my reward for getting out early to avoid the deluge? That would be the sun coming out about half an hour after I'd got home and staying out for most of the day...

Sorry no photos today as it was grey and overcast and I was trying to beat the (wrongly forecast) weather - but here's a map:


----------



## Jon George (19 Mar 2017)

Let's say 4 miles ... to the Briarbank and then to The Fat Cat.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2017)

If anyone can explain why my intended quick 6 mile round trip to Felixstowe Sunday market turned into a 43.5 mile, 3hr excursion I'd be most grateful, especially considering it was farly breezy out there!

https://www.strava.com/activities/906395359


----------



## Diggs (19 Mar 2017)

Yesterday (yes I know) I attended the Team OnForm launch at Writtle University College. A ride with the team of 42 miles followed by refreshments and the launch presentation in the campus. At over twice the age of the riders, I certainly knew I'd been out on the bike but what a fantastic sustainable idea to get a number of men and women's teams running whilst allowing some of the riders the flexibility to study their degree course. I'm really looking forward to watching them compete.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2017)

10 miles this day, just trying to work in some rides as spring approaches a bit more slowly here in the States. I saw but 2 other riders out there, but I had seen some touring cyclists working their way out the freeway earlier in the day, I hope they had a good journey. I know they had a very chilly one. I got the Trek 600 out for the first time this year. The rain the other day cleared the salt from the roads, and made things a bit clearer. 
55F
Winds S13 G21
Relative humidity 48%
Barometer 30.26 1027.3mb
Partly cloudy, good cycling weather.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as usual.

With a brisk wind swirling around the Shires, I decided to head into it on the way out, and hope for an easier return leg. As it goes with winds, it nearly worked for some of the time..
I chose an easy route as I'd sprained my right ankle quite badly earlier in the week and didn't want to push it too much.






What a name for a road in Rothersthorpe!! 






Under the new University bridge over the River Nene.






Ecton Hall gateposts.






31 miles in quite warm and sunny, but very windy weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/906208682


----------



## Freds Dad (20 Mar 2017)

I did a nice little 22 miles around the Cheshire Plain to try out the new to me saddle and even had time to stop off for a free coffee at Waitrose in Knutsford. On my way back I went through Lower Peover to see the completed Tree of Imagination and if you are down this way it really is worth a detour to see the tree.
It was a blustery day with the wind coming from various direction but I managed to draft some riders who were taking part in a local sportive and it really does make a difference.

http://lower-peover.co.uk/lower-peovers-tree-of-imagination/


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Mar 2017)

I must have been reading the many posts thread to make two posts in here in two days.

The bike was in the back of the car from yesterday's tootle around Durham, so I decided to drive up to Consett and take the C2C to Parkhead.

It soon became clear I had underestimated the wind, some gusts were enough to blow me off course.

On the ebike I can plod away into wind, but I increasingly dislike being out in it for any length of time.

So I did a few miles, reasoned it would have been worse further on because it's higher and more exposed, and turned around.

I was all but blown back to the site of this pic, the so-called 'suicide bridge' at Hownsgill.

Despite the extra metalwork, one or two desperate souls still clamber over it to get the job done.

The wind was really ripping along the valley, so I repaired to the shelter of the excellent cafe at the small caravan site nearby.

A sausage, two big ones actually, in a bun, and a coffee for £3.50.

Not that I felt I'd earned it today.


----------



## gaz71 (20 Mar 2017)

I did my furthest ride of the year so far,20.1 miles.Im surprised i managed to go so far (20 miles is a long way for me) as it had been a really busy day at work and i was feeling lethargic before id even got on my bike.Thankfully the wind had died down meaning i was able to enjoy the ride,until my butt starting aching.


----------



## gavgav (20 Mar 2017)

Well that was a ride of two halves!

Set out after work in lovely evening sunshine, and headed through Bayston Hill, up Lyth Hill and then down through Exfords Green to dads. Spent 20 minutes chatting and then set out for the journey home.

I became aware of a few light spots of rain falling as I reached Gonsal and over to my left, in the fading light, there appeared to be a monstrous black and in places green (?!!!) cloud hanging over Shrewsbury direction.

I got as far as the turn for Ryton and the heavens opened, so it necessitated a stop to don waterproof jacket. Well, from there onwards it just got worse and worse, with apocalyptic Rain, Hail, Sleet and very strong gusty winds.

I ploughed my way through Condover and the fast appearing floods along Lyons Lane, to Betton. The chain started to squeak due to the fact it was getting very wet and it wasn't the only one, as I was drenched by the time I got back home.

15.1 miles and even with the weather it was still more enjoyable than the dire day I had at work


----------



## Spinney (21 Mar 2017)

Sunny day, set out with the intention of doing my fairly standard 34 mile ride that includes a couple of hills and also gets me another point in the Half Century a month challenge. Got to the top of the first hill and thought maybe I'd spend some of the time gardening instead, so replanned a bit. So instead of doing Wotton hill and descending to Dursley I went the other way at the top of the hill to join the A46 for a bit, heading south, and then peeled off towards Tresham. 

It was at this point that I realised that the sensation of flying along on the first part of the ride and breaking some of my Strava PRs (which I did) was mainly due to a westerly wind that was a bit stiffer than I realised. In fact, to the west of Tresham it was becoming quite hard work to cycle along the mostly level road! But the sun was still shining and the views ahead were good.

The Tresham road descends fairly gradually down to Alderley, except for a bit of steep kick fairly near the bottom. This doesn't show an arrow on the OS maps, but in my head it has one! As it has this mental arrow, I tend to avoid riding up it. But today, going down, I thought to myself 'this doesn't look too bad really,' so at the bottom of the steep bit I turned around and headed back up it, just to prove to myself that I could.

As you probably all know, perception of steepness can be quite variable. Some hills I drive up and think 'bit steep for cycling' but they don't look too bad when seen from the bike. In this case, 'not too bad' perceived when going down it turned into 'ooh, er, wonder if I can make it!' I did, but I'm glad it didn't go on for much longer (I obviously need to do more hills!!)

So turned around again and continued the ride back down to Alderley, then Wotton and then home.


----------



## Old jon (21 Mar 2017)

A bit of a change for me yesterday. A friend wanted a look at the towpath journey along the Leeds and Liverpool canal, so here goes, I had a ride in company for the first time in mumblehowmany years. The previous word is usually pronounced with a question mark. We were meeting at Leeds City Station, so the usual hobble around Holbeck and the Dark Arches took me near enough, and back with company to the towpath. I do not often travel further west than Kirkstall on here, so from there on it was exploration for all. From there on it was also raining and some unsettling surface changes along the way.

I suppose the idea of cobbled speed bumps on a canal towpath should be applauded, but not by me. On a fixed as I was, they are a literal pain where you don’t want one. It is rather close to impossible to take any weight off the saddle, and on road tyres, as we all were, riding around the ends of the bumps is sort of dodgy as well. Little matter, it is part of towpath riding, which is or was yesterday a load of different fun. The weather and likely the day of the week meant the towpath was pretty quiet, good for a gentle pedal around.

There is a really narrow bridge, by what was the Kirkstall brewery, with a deeply grooved bit of stuff to ride on. I wimped and walked that bit. Continue, there are no directions possible for this, its towards Liverpool or back to Leeds. Not a junction to negotiate. Told you it was easy! The tower (?) of the old Abbey was only just visible, the trees behind blended in so well. The next of the gentle climbs up a lock side, already done a few of them, and then the first of the three rise and steep locks. Only two of these, and one of them is Bramley Falls, I think. That’s has taken us to Newlay, a wall to our right and some moorings on the left, another bridge to ride under. On the towpath, villages are still obvious, there is a big gap from Newlay most of the way to Rodley. Few houses, little of anything except fields and woodland and canal. I was the one who knew where the cafes were, I think they all bought their ‘Opening Hours’ signs from the same shop, they were all shut on Monday, as was the bar at the Saltaire Brewery. Never mind, on we pedalled to Saltaire itself, where we were welcomed, fed and we bought beer at the pub on the riverside overlooking Robert’s Park.

While we were indoors enjoying warm and dry surroundings, the weather changed. For the better, so out we ventured, the wind was still cold but it was going to be a tailwind, and the sun came out! How good is that? The journey back to Leeds, see the map, was exactly the reverse of riding here, but it all looked different from the other direction, we finished the thirty and a half miles round trip in good spirits, but still damp ( the puddles ) and some one’s bike was dirty indeed. Mudguards next time. A good day’s ride.
No video today, I forgot, but the map is here:--


----------



## Donger (21 Mar 2017)

"_Did you get caught in that hailstorm?_" asked Mrs Donger when I got back this morning. I thought I must have misheard her. I'd just been out down the lanes through some of the Severnside villages to the South of Gloucester, and it had been chilly but sunny. Bright blue sky with little white fluffy clouds. (A "_Simpsons_" sky). How I missed that, I don't know. But it's a good job I did, as I was out in my lycra shorts and short-sleeved top. Come to think of it, every other cyclist I saw was wrapped up like they were off to the Russian front. No wonder I got some funny looks. Somehow I wasn't at all cold, and I managed to miss the hailstorm.

At 20 miles exactly, this was my shortest ride of the year so far, but a very enjoyable little leg stretcher .... much needed after my exertions at the weekend, as I was still aching this morning.

A few photos, as it was so nice out there today:
(1) Elmore Court (just after all the pheasants flew out of shot):




(2) Obligatory bike shot. The flood wall at priding, near Framilode (the hills of the Forest of Dean in the background):




(3) Looking back along the Severn to the Anchor Inn and the flood defences along the waterfront at Epney (with the Cotswold edge looking much closer in the background than it really is):




(4) Lovely empty road (Overton Lane, between Framilode and Fretherne) .... _what_ hailstorm?:




(5) Cliffs carved by the River Severn to the South of Westbury on Severn (as seen from Overton Hill):




What a good little loosener that was. Feeling great now. Endorphines flooding around. All is well with the world again.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Mar 2017)

A rare day off during the week as my older children had an inset day.
Dropped daughter at primary school, dropped the boys at a fishing lake then the day was mine.

I rode up to Kilcott, via Cromhall, Wickwar, Inglestone Common and Hillesley, and returned via Hawkesbury, Horton and Brimsham Green where my sons and I enjoyed sausage and chips.

Unfortunately, my bike blew over in the wind at the lake and bent the mech hanger. But overall it was a great day for a ride and a route I've been wanting to try for some time.



https://www.strava.com/activities/908702721


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Mar 2017)

About 90km +1000m
(GPS on the blink so I've erred low)

I really need to mount a display of my power output. I blew the wheels off it in the first 30km loving the new bike set up and flying along to the low hum of my Campag Sciroccos 

But making the next 60km a slow agony of disappearing legs. 

On the flat I can polish off 90km in under 3hrs and then run 10km. Today, 4hrs 36 and if it hadn't been so cold I could've slept on the beach!

(Pics to follow)
Last 60km of route with Altitude heatmap




Ide Hill




The Pub by Hever Castle




A Field




A Road, one of my favourites




The Abbey at Battle




Arrived


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2017)

Blustery or no, I needed to get out this afternoon and take advantage of the dry weather. Besides, the forecast said that the wind would subside by tea time and that I'd likely miss the showers Was thinking about a longer ride as I hadn't been out on the bike since last Wednesday, so set out just gone four in the afternoon towards Downham in a really horrible headwind. Took my usual route via Way Head to Coveney, and boy was that tough. Was glad of the stop in Coveney for a drink and a few M&Ms. 

Was overtaken by a cheerful chap and chapess on road bikes and wearing Ely CC jerseys just coming into Way Head.  A brief pleasantry was about as much as I could manage, as I couldn't have kept pace with them even if I tried... 

At least turning down the hill at St Peter's, I now had a spiffing tailwind, and it was fun bowling along. Spotted a cyclist in the distance, and it took me three miles to catch her.  We shared hellos and laughs as we came to the junction with A10. She dismounted and crossed the road, I turned left to head back towards Downham. Have to say, I was really impressed as she had been bowling along at a fair old lick on a well used... shopping bike! 

From there it's the short squirt along the A10 and then I pick up the B1411 (NCN11) for the climb up to Orwell Pit Farm and then the long drop back into Downham. I had intended on going straight from Downham to Pymoor via O Furlong, but it started to spit with rain and the wind really picked up.  I'd managed to avoid the showers on the way round so far, but caught the edge of one with seven miles to go. It wasn't the rain that was the issue, it was more that the gusts of wind were picking little old me and my shrunk-in-a-boil-wash bike up and blowing us across the road.  Fortunately, nothing coming the other way, but I did think about bailing out at that point and just toddling off home.

I'd actually already turned around and was heading towards home when the rain stopped, the wind dropped and the sun sort of came out again. So I thought "what the heck" and decided to do the Pymoor loop in reverse. While it means climbing back up the hill into Dowhnam via California with a headwind again, the good bit is that I get a nice roller coaster ride down Mill Hill instead of having to do the horrible grind up it.  That was certainly fun. And I had a tailwind all the way home from there. 

21 miles, just under two hours saddle time and glad I did the ride.  Also glad I put on the extra layer under jacket and tights, because it was a tad chilly compared to last week. 

Oddments counted: eight cyclists, all said hello / waved except for one grumpy yoof, two friendly joggers, one close pass with WVM, two barn owls, two ducks, a jaywalking pheasant, two newborn lambs and two lots of fly tipping - old upvc windows and a sofa near Red Caps Drove and an armchair and a couple of tyres down O Furlong...


----------



## Stonechat (22 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> About 90km +1000m
> (GPS on the blink so I've erred low)
> 
> I really need to mount a display of my power output. I blew the wheels off it in the first 30km loving the new bike set up and flying along to the low hum of my Campag Sciroccos
> ...


Look like you're doing a time trial with that helmet


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Mar 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Look like you're doing a time trial with that helmet


Yep, first outing in that helmet, first TT in a few weeks.

It was okay, not sweaty but then it was 7-10º and some strong winds out there. Will see how it fairs in hotter weather...


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Mar 2017)

My ride(s) yesterday. My first indoor ride for a long time, and under medical supervision. One of the excellent doctors at the national centre for neurology and neurosurgery, the very folk who have changed my life over the past few years (much for the better) wanted to do a bike test. Nice and easy I thought that would be.....Easily the hardest 20 minutes I've ever spent on a bike, and don't think I've ever had that much sweat running off either! A positive, no pain, just very tired legs. A very interesting couple of hours all told, and I get to do it all again in a few months time.
I had planned an hours ride out last night also, to avoid EastEnders and Holby. Set off in the dry, but cold night. 30 seconds later it was belting down so I turned for home after only 1.3 miles.....
Back on the commute tonight, and I'll be needing to extend it as I'm now behind my mileage target....


----------



## Stonechat (22 Mar 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride(s) yesterday. My first indoor ride for a long time, and under medical supervision. One of the excellent doctors at the national centre for neurology and neurosurgery, the very folk who have changed my life over the past few years (much for the better) wanted to do a bike test. Nice and easy I thought that would be.....Easily the hardest 20 minutes I've ever spent on a bike, and don't think I've ever had that much sweat running off either! A positive, no pain, just very tired legs. A very interesting couple of hours all told, and I get to do it all again in a few months time.
> I had planned an hours ride out last night also, to avoid EastEnders and Holby. Set off in the dry, but cold night. 30 seconds later it was belting down so I turned for home after only 1.3 miles.....
> Back on the commute tonight, and I'll be needing to extend it as I'm now behind my mileage target....


Yes the sweat is standard for indoors

Raining today so I am off to the gym
Friday will be collecting n+2 from Chertsey


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Mar 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Yes the sweat is standard for indoors
> 
> Raining today so I am off to the gym
> Friday will be collecting n+2 from Chertsey


Apparently I did a V02 Max test, the result of which was 45. A bit of Googling suggests that's reasonable for my age.

Read you went for the Kona in the end, nice bit of kit for a 'wet' bike, I still use my 2013 Trek 1.2 (I secretly quite like it as it's a triple..)


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2017)

Old jon said:


> I suppose the idea of cobbled speed bumps on a canal towpath should be applauded, but not by me. On a fixed as I was, they are a literal pain where you don’t want one. It is rather close to impossible to take any weight off the saddle, and on road tyres, as we all were, riding around the ends of the bumps is sort of dodgy as well. Little matter, it is part of towpath riding, which is or was yesterday a load of different fun. The weather and likely the day of the week meant the towpath was pretty quiet, good for a gentle pedal around.
> 
> There is a really narrow bridge, by what was the Kirkstall brewery, with a deeply grooved bit of stuff to ride on. I wimped and walked that bit.



I think cobbles are better than what we have.


----------



## Old jon (22 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> I think cobbles are better than what we have.



I cannot disagree, but I was really having a moan about the whole speed bump idea. Most of the towpath we used was macadamed, however it is spelt, and some was even that terrible modern Tarmacadamed!! Good for folk like me on road bikes, who then gripe about the rougher bits ( and speed bumps! ).


----------



## Old jon (22 Mar 2017)

It feels to me as if I have just pulled my own personal raincloud around twenty miles of West Yorkshire’s coldest country side. I should pick some nits out of that, most of the miles were inside the Leeds outer Ring Road, by location definitely not countryside, but still part of the cloud towing exercise. Start from the beginning, I think.

Dry and cold, about three degrees, earlier today. Weather forecast was for showers here and there, right, let’s go for it. Bike with gears today, and I have forgotten how to freewheel so discovered something. There is a lot more toe overlap on the Ellis Briggs than the Quella. Should have been obvious, they share the same shed and I have noticed the Quella has a longer wheelbase than the Ellis Briggs, just not connected the two details. Anyway, the Holbeck wander and the rain started falling. Only a shower. By the time I had traversed the city centre and reached the Oakwood Clock, it was still showering. The top of Boot Hill, I thought it was too cold to continue but the shower seemed to be turning off, so on I went. Turned left by the pub, that 90 degrees gave the weather a different angle of attack, oh dear it is raining again is what I might have thought, had I been four years old and still learning English. Four syllables, two of which were ‘weather.’ The road leads to Shadwell, it’s a good a place as anywhere right now. Turn left in Shadwell and ride along a better sheltered road to Slaid Hill. Turn right and the open nature of the road along Wyke Ridge really is evident. Cold too. By the time I reached Wyke itself, ah well, there is enough. Turn right, the road passes south east of Scarcroft, take the left, unsigned, to the A 58 and pedal along, down Boot Hill, retracing the earlier bit in reverse until reaching home, cold and wet and happy. Must be barmy, I was grinning.



Real maps go all mushy and useless in the rain . . .


----------



## Stonechat (22 Mar 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Apparently I did a V02 Max test, the result of which was 45. A bit of Googling suggests that's reasonable for my age.
> 
> Read you went for the Kona in the end, nice bit of kit for a 'wet' bike, I still use my 2013 Trek 1.2 (I secretly quite like it as it's a triple..)


Yes my Garmin gives me VO2 readings occasionally without being asked. Apparently it's currently 43, I have no idea what it really means.

FTP is a measurement that I understand more. When I do a test, I usually find that I can ride at higher than that, so perhaps I am no good at tests.
Yes the Kona is nice, bit OTT for me but it should be durable. Will get the Felt looked at when I have the Kona, rear mech is not good


----------



## Jon George (22 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> a jaywalking pheasant



 - I know, they're particularly belligerent buggers, aren't they? But may explain why I see so many of them squished on the road ...


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

Yep...  Funny, you see neither hide nor hair of them during shooting season. Once the 1st of February, they all come out of the woodwork and thumb their noses at us Humans and our crock pots


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Mar 2017)

It didn't take long today for my gilet to come off, so it was shorts and short sleeves for almost 60 miles!
Ok, so I'm in Mallorca again, but it's still good! From Puerto Pollensa we set out through wildflower filled fields 











We took the garden route, it's just lovely. Fruit trees and all sorts of flowers. Then a quick stint on the main road before heading through the most gorgeous valley to Campanet. We saw a red kite, corn bunting and kestrels.











We stopped in Moscari for a drink. We then ended up in Inca before heading for Llubi and Sineu.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Mar 2017)

Then it was back to Puerto Pollensa and a beer at Tolos











58 miles, her longest yet!

* it seems the first part of this ride didn't post......!

https://www.strava.com/activities/911325028


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Mar 2017)

Early work finish for me last night/this morning, so a rather wet ride home at 0300hrs. A surprisingly noisy ride home as the birds were being very vocal.
Up at lunchtime and a utility ride to the High Street, returning to the bike post bread buying found a flat front tyre. Pumped up and got home just about, then extracted lump of glass, fixed tube and ready to commute back to work tonight. Think it's gonna be tough into the rather brisk wind all the way...


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Mar 2017)

22km +320m

Really easy ride in the roaring wind with a mate.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Mar 2017)

Been meaning to post this for a while. I often pass a place which has some magnificent sculptures outside (for sale), but as it's in the middle of a Strava segment I can't stop  but yesterday I did and even spoke to the chap who makes them. It's a little workshop outside a small place called Pott Shrigley, there's something magical about the thought of your job being to tinker away in a workshop making things, probably because I know I'd be crap at it. Anyway here are the photos









After that we went on in the rain to Bollington and ate at the Waterside cafe (I've only ever gone there via the canal path before so that was a change). Bit of a cold, miserable day but I'm glad I went out, I usually cry off if it's raining and I'm going out alone, but I felt I couldn't let my pal down.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Mar 2017)

The rain had gone through as expected so Mrs 26 and I headed off for the meet in Upton. Ralph R was amazed to see us roll up at exactly the same time as June P. Pete M wasn't long behind. Mrs 26 had work so off she went while we 4 headed south for Haw Bridge and on around by Deerhurst. We were battling a brisk easterly and shelter was hard to find. By the time we had crossed the open land to Woolstone both Ralph and June decided to call it a day. They headed off for the nearby Silk Centre cafe while Pete and I decided to ride the few miles of roller coaster by Gretton on to Winchcombe. Here we discovered that our usual cafe was closed. A bit of a sniff around unearthed a new one. Indeed a couple of nice ladies assisted in this and we joined them in the cafe they recommended.

We seemed to spend quite some time in the cafe. When we got back in the saddle we found that the wind direction had changed and was now coming from the north. This was bad news as our route had a goodly amount of riding north in it. So we battled north through Stanton. We got some respite when we turned west so that Grafton was reached at an increased pace. Now another northerly tack got us battling again until the road swung more westerly and then a southerly ramp was followed by more into the teeth of the wind. Pete had been showing signs of fatigue for some miles now but he's very good at gritted teeth. Finally we crossed the Severn at Upton to wish each other well as Pete headed back to his car and I took on some more headwind on my standard run back.

That was one tough day out there. The change of wind direction couldn't have been worse really. At least we had bright and sometimes sunny conditions and not that much climbing. We could have done with more hedges tho'. 74 smiles today


----------



## gavgav (23 Mar 2017)

A short ride in the fading light, after work, which with the clocks change this weekend, should be my last dark ride for a good few months 

Set out down to Meole, negotiating the roadworks and the muddy underpass, where the River has been out of its banks again, then up to Nobold, Radbrook and Copthorne.

It was hard work into the strong wind and slow progress. I then dropped down into the Quarry and became aware that the river was really quite high again and I thought to myself "I bet the flood gates will be shut at Greyfriars" which indeed they were .

Racked my brains for which route to take instead and decided to head over the bridge at Greyfriars and through Coleham, under the railway and out onto Old Potts Way. Mileage was much less than I wanted it to be at this stage and so I took the old railway bed path and a loop around the Emstrey Business Park, before heading home and managed 10.0 miles dead on.


----------



## Freds Dad (23 Mar 2017)

As a change from the road bike I dug the mountain bike out from the garage and took it up the Middlewood Way. As the bike has flat pedals on it I donned an old pair of trainers to pedal with, the difference between this and being clipped in is amazing. 
The Middlewood is an old railway track so is very flat indeed. Its a good job as my feet slipped off the pedal regularly but I managed 14 miles from Bollington to Marple which I'm pretty happy with.
I now need to buy some MTB shoes so if anyone can recommend some.

https://www.strava.com/activities/911264316/


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2017)

I had intended on cracking the 25 mile / 40 km barrier today, but in the end, it was the traffic and my dodgy maths that put pay to the attempt, not the wind, and so I ended up 3 miles / 5 klicks short.  Ah well, there's always another day and another ride... 

Headed out via Black Bank to Littleport, and then up the A10 and over the River Ouse to Sandhill into a stinker of a headwind. Was already thinking that I was totally nuts, but I overtook another cyclist down Black Bank who was having a much harder time than me... The road to Queen Adelaide was open (the roadworks have finished, yippee!) so I swung right on the roundabout and cycled along Branch Bank.

Now with a tail-ish wind behind me, the ride changed from a grind to fun on a little rollercoaster of a road.  Loads of daffs growing on the river levees, and they looked truly fabby in the sunshine. There are a couple of tough little climbs en route to Queen Adelaide, but it's surprising how much visualizing a slice of chocolate cake really helps there... 

A right turn at the end of Padnal Bank takes me through Queen Adelaide and onto Kings Avenue heading towards Ely. Riding uphill through the new estate, I took the shared pedestrian & cycle path as it's smoother than the road. At the end of Kings Avenue where it meets the Lynn Road, I have two choices. I can turn left, go down Cam Drive and pick up the B1411 heading towards Downham, or I can turn right to go through Chettisham and back towards Littleport. It was commuter-o-clock when I hit the junction and the traffic was backed up past the roundabout for Cam Drive. So I swung right instead.

That brought me back into the stiff headwind, and it was a real hard slog all the way to Littleport, especially the last mile, which is all uphill.  Stopped outside the post office for a well-earned drink and a much-needed banana.  Continued along Main Street and Victoria Street and re-crossed the river at what used to be the Black Horse pub back in the day, but is now the Swan. Left turn there to retrace the early part of the ride along Branch Bank, up Sandhill, then the A10, Black Bank and home.

Two hours ten minutes saddle time, with an average speed of under 10 mph. But with the wind and the climbs, I'm really happy with that. It's one of the more challenging rides in the area and am chuffed I managed it. It wasn't that long ago that I'd never even have contemplated it... 

Saw seven other cyclists, three splatted foxes, two splatted pheasants, loads of daffodils and an absolutely fabulous sunset.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Mar 2017)

Just had my first night ride in years :-)

The old 300 lumen Cateye probably isn't the best for this area. Back light may have been more effective!
Not really bothered about night stuff as I like scenery too much, but was worth a bash just for the experience.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2017)

A solo ride for me today in the rain to Formentor. When I set out the rain wasn't too bad as I made my way out of Puerto Pollensa, I had my windproof jacket on, overshoes and shorts. On the climb up to the mirador I could see someone below me coming up fast. It didn't take long for him to com haring past me. It didn't take him long to come back down. He wasn't going all the way on the first date. I was.
Down the other side I went. The roads were wet and I gingerly applied the brakes.... not much stopping power there then! The brakes were crap! I'd have to be mindful of this. So I wound my way down to the beach and hotel entrance and then the long straight trudge up to the tunnel. At the car park for Cala Murta someone pulled out in the opposite direction and left a twin trail of stones and shale on the road from their car tyres. Hopefully I'd remember that on the way down!
From here to the lighthouse there are excellent views, but not today. It was such a shame, the up side being that it was quite quiet. Quiet for birds too. I saw a couple of chaffinch and a few blackbirds. Plantwise the stars were cyclamen and a little Arisarum vulgare that was all over the place





Up and down the hairpins to the lighthouse I went. I didn't hang around too much before going inside.





Once in the cafe I shook the drips off my helmet and had tea and a slice of carrot cake. There were almonds in it...

Back on me bike and a quick down before the ups started. The climb was welcome, I got me warm again.
On my approach to the tunnel a car came behind me, and they were quite happy to sit behind me, I liked the protection.

Down, down, down to the hotel. I kept my legs spinning as it was a bit chilly, but not for long as it was up, up, up to the mirador. It's about 2.2 miles at an average of 6% with a few little steeper bits, but nothing too taxing.
At the mirador I stopped for a quick drink and to take a pic





Just look at the blue, Mediterranean Sea and sky!
The descending to the bottom was done with the brakes on for most part, I didn't fancy too much speed. I would be happy to remain in one piece!

Despite the weather I had a lovely time. Nothing in the world beats the smell of rosemary,cistus and pine.

https://www.relive.cc/view/912327877


https://www.strava.com/activities/912327877

Nothing beats looking at strava and seeing you had a personal record that puts you 20,085th in the rankings!
Had those roads been dry it would have been a different story I'll tell you!

As I type it's peeing down!


----------



## Old jon (24 Mar 2017)

Two degrees, but the sun was shining. Barometer still rising. I believe, lets go pedal. Vaguely ambitious route for the fixed today, but you never know until you try. So I tried, starting with a mooch through Holbeck to find Office Lock and the towpath. Yes, I did this on Monday, but today it is a traffic light avoidance strategy, and who wants to ride through central Leeds? Off the towpath at Viaduct Road, across Kirkstall Road and the first of a number of deep breaths. Up Cardigan Road and more up all the way to Lawnswood. Quite a slog, as ever and without even a gear change to relieve the tedium. On the return journey it is always better, boring buys the better bit, I guess. Past Golden Acre Park and on to Bramhope, the A 660 is doing its best and it is taking me where I want. Straight on at the Dyneley Arms, I wanted to ride down the Leeds Road into Otley, first time for a while and the first time on the fixed. Interesting, a couple of miles of descent spinning at over 20 mph all the way. Must try that again. Ambition number one, for the day, cross the river and ride up to Farnley. I have done it with gears, ambition realised, today I did it with only one gear. The drop down the other side, yes, that was pretty good also. Cross the River Washburn, a three river ride for the first time in a while, and turn right. I forgot to mention, leaving Farnley and dropping down the hill there is a good, if distant, view of Arthington Viaduct, weather permitting of course. Anyway, follow the road to the Bradford – Harrogate road, the A 658, and turn right to fail the next ambition. Pool Bank is too much for me on the Quella. Sod, turn around and take the A 659 to Otley and climb the Leeds Road at less than half the speed I descended it earlier. I was passed by a polite and rather swift lass in the last half mile of ascent, I just had the breath to reply to her greeting. The Dyneley Arms again, red light and relax a while and then through Bramhope.



Cross the Ring Road, drop to Headingley, turn right and another drop to Kirkstall, and back onto the towpath to wend my way back home. 36.4 miles and just over 1600 feet of the up stuff adds up to a lot of fun for this man.
And a map, in case of something,


----------



## cubey (24 Mar 2017)

Almost three hours out today a beautiful bright sunny day, although this didn't help me avoid a huge pothole which resulted in both tyres deflating and rims suffering damage. 




Luckily I was carrying two spare tubes and a CO2 inflator. still very annoying. Going to get photographic evidence and follow up with the council.





Still some beautiful countryside around the Abereford area just north of Garforth and Swillington, did two loops.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Mar 2017)

cubey said:


> Almost three hours out today a beautiful bright sunny day, although this didn't help me avoid a huge pothole which resulted in both tyres deflating and rims suffering damage.
> 
> View attachment 343849
> 
> ...



Nice ride, shame about the potholes !


----------



## Jon George (24 Mar 2017)

I think if it had not been for @ColinJ putting up the half-century challenge last year to encourage others to increase their rides, I would not have pushed on today to gain another point for March. Damn you, sir. Damn you. 
A great day to be out - even though it was a tad windy - and my 50 km turned into a bit of a Photograph Churches Trip.

I give you All Saints at Waldringfield:-







St Ethelbert's at Falkenham:- 






And a view from its churchyard down to The Deben.






And finally, St Mary at Bucklesham. I liked how the sun was picking out the flint work.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Mar 2017)

More commuting yesterday and in the early hours of today. Getting in to the Airport last night was tough going, loads of traffic and a serious headwind saw my longest ever commute time of near 50 minutes for the 8.8 mile route
On the plus side the ride home at 0300hrs was better, though the wind had swung a bit so not all in my favour, home in under 30 minutes
A couple of very worrying noises from the BB on the Boardman CX Team on the way home, so pulled all that apart this afternoon, right down to individual ball bearings (not entirely on purpose...). Now rebuilt with fresh grease and spinning nicely. Other than a smudge of grease its the first time I've touched it in 5500 miles so can't complain, and I finally got to use the Park Tool BB30 which I bought over a year ago. Also fitted new rear brake pads, again first set since new so pretty good life.


----------



## derrick (24 Mar 2017)

Nice easy 14 miles just to check out new bike, All perfect looking forward to the weekend club ride and possible Sunday ride with mates. It's going to be a good year.
https://www.strava.com/activities/912543853


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Nice easy 14 miles just to check out new bike, All perfect looking forward to the weekend club ride and possible Sunday ride with mates. It's going to be a good year.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/912543853




Picture?


----------



## derrick (24 Mar 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Picture?


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> View attachment 343867




Nice. And a chequerboard finish line!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Mar 2017)

Sunny again today but that North wind seems to be stuck and that's keeping the temperature down. I had the wind at my back on the way out so that eased yesterday's legs in. On the up to Redmarley there was the odd wild daff that had gone over. Looks like they may have peaked now. At Brand Green the wood was carpeted with wonderful wood anemones. Looked like snow. On down to Highleadon I was still being assisted. I tacked by Murrell's End and climbed to Woolridge but forgot to check out the view. On down to the Hams and now I had that wind to contend with. I spotted some Wigeon and a Pintail on the flood waters but carried on battling north. Eventually I reached the shelter of the Brotheridge Green lanes but then emerged for the final push north to Guarlford. The pressure came off for the final couple of miles as I rolled in. 44 smiles today.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Mar 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/912729556

Just over 100 miles up to Newbury and back today.






The weather was a bit cack.






So I had a coffee and some chocolate cheesecake.





And a beer.






The weather improved in the afternoon.





Almost summer like.

About 102 miles done, and a fair few hills.

.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Mar 2017)

Commuting miles as usual but I've had a cracking couple of days to finish off the week:

*Yesterday *I was slightly late getting out of the house so no scenic detours, just the main road to Condover. The wind seemed to be helping and I made good time so did extend the ride slightly through the village then again later going to Cross Houses on my way to Atcham. This bit was against the wind but I still seemed to make decent time and got to work about my usual time.

The wind became quite strong and gusty through the day but was a north-easterly which would give me a good tailwind almost the whole way back. I wanted to be home promptly so took the short route along the main road which was surprisingly quiet and made for a good run cruising along at up to 25mph. With wind assistance the hills flattened out a bit and the whole ride felt easy. 22 miles at 14.7mph for the round trip which is my fastest of the year so far.

*Today *I went for the extended ride in which again was very pleasant. I had wind assistance most of the way to Cressage and a bit of a panic as I'd completely forgotten the road closure here. I took a chance, carried on and fortunately was allowed through the section they were working on. It is water main work going on and it looks like they are going to deal with the row of sunken manhole covers which always make the descent into the village "interesting".

Turning into the wind I found it wasn't as strong as I'd feared so I continued to make reasonable progress. I made a point of being friendly to the two "old dears" walking their dogs at Eyton who make a point of obstructing the road as much as possible. I know they can hear my bell perfectly well but the road is theirs and none shall pass (it was amusing seeing them use the same tactic on a delivery van one morning a few weeks ago).

By the afternoon it was sunny and fairly warm. I had an easterly wind to help out again and did a slightly extended ride home taking in Lyth Hill to avoid the main roads as much as possible (traffic has been rather bad with a few incidents according to the reports this afternoon)

Little to report en-route and it was another easy and fairly swift ride bringing me up to 30.1 miles for the day at 14 mph average which I'm very happy with since it includes the climb over Lyth Hill.
No photos again as I was enjoying the  too much.


----------



## wait4me (24 Mar 2017)

On holiday staying at Litton Mill Derbyshire. Did a very leisurely 10 miles on Monsal trail. Some of the tunnels (although lights were on) w



ere quite dark. I nearly had a head on with a prat on a mountain bike with no lights on. I put my front light on in each tunnel and after the close call I looked at every bike I passed not 1 bloody front light and many looked "serious cyclists". As I'm from Lincolnshire the hills were a shock.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Mar 2017)

Cycled over to Chertsey where I dropped off the Felt for servicing. Needs new rear mech, and collected shiny new Kona Roadhouse,

This will be my ride in poorer weather, steel frame, Ultegra, disc brakes etc.
Gave a spin round some familiar roads.
A bit chilly and windy.

Bike feels nice and responsive, not as light as carbon fibre, but not heavy, very light a firm Mavic wheels

Ride on the bike
https://www.strava.com/activities/912387468

Ride over there
https://www.strava.com/activities/912387468


----------



## Osprey (24 Mar 2017)

Nice and sunny today though a breezy 17mph North Westerly wind. Set off at 8.30 amidst the commuter traffic leaving the Gower. Not very relaxing so maybe I should of set off a bit later. Picking up the NCN route 4 through Clyne valley and Swansea bay was more relaxing and peaceful. At Swansea maritime quarter, I headed Northerly up the NCN 43 into the face of the wind following the River Tawe through Llansamlet and Clydach, then along the Swansea and Clydach Canal to Pontardawe. At Ystalyfera, it was back onto the meandering A4067 both climbing and into the head wind through Abercraf to Craig y Nos. At this point the wind was too energy sapping to make the climb upto Cray reservoir so reluctantly decided to retrace my steps back. Still the ride back with a tail wind was nice. An enjoyable 67 miles (109km) which qualifies for my March metric century ride and Strava Gran Fondo.










Pen y Cae, Swansea Valley. Who can spot the sleeping giant? 





Craig y Nos. Swansea Valley


----------



## Glow worm (24 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/912729556
> 
> Just over 100 miles up to Newbury and back today.
> 
> ...



That's one serious looking helmet- looks like you're preparing for a meteorite strike!


----------



## Glow worm (24 Mar 2017)

A day off work today here and out along familiar haunts around the Wicken Fen area






One of my lovely quiet bridleways. I know it's flat as hell but I like it !







A new sign has popped up by Reach Lode bridge, a National Trust thing and very nice it is too. This is pretty much my local patch in a nutshell.






Swaffham Bulbeck Lode in the sunshine. Chiffchaffs singing all over the place now, spring definitely arrived here in the flatlands.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Mar 2017)

Glow worm said:


> That's one serious looking helmet- looks like you're preparing for a meteorite strike!


It's an old lid now, it's hard to find them currently ( they've been superceded, and the new version isn't as good ), but it's brilliant. Seriously comfy, and it's taken a few hits from road debris ( which probably means I should replace it). I'm getting round to replacing it.


----------



## Aravis (24 Mar 2017)

Here's a photo from my ride today, looking back towards Blaisdon Hall, west of Gloucester:







I finally managed a proper test with my daughter's underutilised Dawes Horizon. The bike runs perfectly, emphasising perhaps how clapped out my Raleigh had become. But although it's comfortably within limits, I'm never going to be able to relax with the saddle set so high above the frame. So I won't be repeating the experiment and the task of replacing my "retired" Raleigh suddenly becomes much more urgent.

Not wishing to stray too far from home on a first run with an eBay bike, I did one of my loopy ones - south first, then west, finally north:






After 116.2 windy miles I felt much less fatigued than of late. Strava thinks I didn't put in as much effort today as on other recent rides, so perhaps that's the reason. But Strava doesn't know how windy it was, so maybe it was the steel frame after all. Anybody's guess really!


----------



## iandg (25 Mar 2017)

Thursday not today, but I've been busy since. Had 4 days leave from work and Thursday threw in the dream forecast with sun combined with wind speed and temperature in single figures. 'Siezed the day' and completed my first 100 miler since September 2015. Out from Stornoway to Ardroil beach then back up the west side to Barvas calling at Uig Community Shop for Coffee and Callanish Visitor Centre for lunch. With the last 20 km across the relentless drag of Barvas Moor.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/911353565/embed/622c71a42a1fe190b374456a043090a4178a604a


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Mar 2017)

Out at 8 this morning as jobs on this afternoon. Needed to get my metric half ride in for March, and was rather hoping the wind had died down. It hadn't Not to worry, I headed out on one of my usual circuits around Windsor Great Park and off into Ascot before coming home via Chobham. A nice ride, lovely in the sunshine as I was approaching home. 37.3 miles done, and managed to average over 16mph which I'm quite pleased with given the seemingly 360 degree headwind.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Mar 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/913445457

I went to get some bits that had been taken back to the depot today ( bearing press and new headset bearings)





Huge box






Not much in it

Nice ride though


----------



## gavgav (25 Mar 2017)

The sort of morning that reminds why me why I love cycling so much.

An overnight frost and with temperatures at a cold 2c when I set out, but glorious sunshine  meant blissful conditions.

Went through Bayston Hill, up Lyth Hill, down to Exfords Green and then passed a number of runners who were in an event of some sort, as I reached Stapleton and Gonsal.

Crossed the A49 and continued on to Ryton and Longnor. Still a lot of water and mud on that lane. A chap overtook me and had a quick chat, where he remarked he was struggling a bit today, still going much faster than me!

Stopped for a chocolate bar at Longnor and then turned North to Frodesley, where I encountered the one knob of the ride. One of the local farmers in his Land Rover, towing a spreader, who was so desperate to overtake me on a narrow section, that he hadn't spotted the big tractor coming the other way, filling the whole road and so he cut me up, skidded to a stop in the mud just in front of me and I almost stuffed him up the back end. 

The downhill section to Acton Burnell was nice, even though it was into the breeze and I made good progress onto Pitchford, Cantlop and home.

Gave the bike a good wash down, due to the mud from recent rides.

21.4 miles


----------



## derrick (25 Mar 2017)

Nice easy club ride in the sun. Was nice to just follow today 13 of us set of at 9-00 this morning, the sun shone on us most of the way round, My other half managed to hit a pot hole on the last stretch and punctured her rear wheel. A couple of guys behind her, one stopped and fixed the puncture the other guy carried on and let us know what happened, i rode back a mile or so then i saw them coming so spun round and rode with her to the pub, Had a nice beer on the terrace before coming home. Anothe r really good club ride.  As for the new bike it rides soooooooooo nice.
https://www.strava.com/activities/913690989


----------



## bruce1530 (25 Mar 2017)

Lovely morning today here in the west of Scotland - bright and sunny, with breeze from the west.. So I abandoned the goretex boots and the big gloves for the first time this year. Still stuck with long tights rather than risking shorts!

Headed out from Saltcoats, towards Kilwinning via NCN73. 

From there, up towards Benslie, Torranyard, then Stewarton.

After Stewarton, it was a fairly hilly section initially along a farm road, which eventually took me to the A77 . Followed the A77 cycle path until the Eaglesham moor road.

Lots of cyclists on the roads around that section.

Then there was an uphill climb of about 3 miles until I reached the visitor centre at Whitelee wind farm.

Coffee and a bacon roll - £2.50








then back on the bike, and home by the same route. The breeze was in my face on the way back, but it was downhill!

By the time I got home, I was wishing I’d worn a lighter jacket.

70km in total.


----------



## LarryDuff (25 Mar 2017)

What a pleasure to be finally be out in the sunshine and a wee bit of heat. Did a nice 45 miles in the Dromara hills.
Amazing to think it was snowing on Tuesday.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2017)

After a morning painting mum's new downstairs loo I could see the sunshine and desperate to get out . Quick lunch and out in shorts and short sleeved top . My new Cycle chat one ( thanks @ianrauk ) was a bit chilly to start as straight onto a fast descent but then warmed up just right .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Sileby and onto Seagrave up to the A46 a busy dual carriageway way to cross normally do early Sunday morning and it's not that busy but 1300 on a Saturday it's properly busy long wait for gaps to safely get across but then rewarded with a quick descent into Thrussington at the bridge at the river the farmer had stopped the traffic as he moved his herd of cows all 270 of them across the road so a far wait several other riders joined the queue so past the time chatting away . Finally got going again slightly cow patted road for a hundred yards but not to bad . Rearsby ,East Goscote ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and back to Cossington ,Turned right at the lights and went through Mountsorrel onto Quorn then back home via Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Cropston and home . Coming into Anstey checked my time at 31.13 miles done in 1.43.13 at an average of 18mph my quickest 50 km to date are you quicker in shorts ? .The uphill section to home took the overall average back down to 17.3 mph but well happy with that . Absolutely loads of riders out today all enjoying the sunshine


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Mar 2017)

I been member of this site for over a year and this is the first time I see this 

I will be back after my next ride..

P


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Mar 2017)

Yesterdays adventure, first since new years day


----------



## PaulB (25 Mar 2017)

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1638898710 I hate this time of year! Today, when I was pulling up hills, I was wearing too many warm clothes but on the downhills, I wasn't wearing enough warm clothes!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Mar 2017)

What's this? A dry, sunny day? Must be time to get the _Pro Carbon_ out of hibernation then...

For a change, and because I haven't been there on the bike yet this year, I headed north and west aiming for Otley.
The 'best' bike felt fantastic after a winter slogging away and grinding out the miles on the alu bike - it's just a shame it has to rely on the same power source as all my bikes 
Coal Road, Red Hall Lane, the A58, Whin Moor Lane and into Shadwell, barely seeing a soul. Still cold from overnight, with frost visible in the fields, but today was off to a cracker with the sun rising and blue skies overhead. Left in Shadwell and up the hill, then down the other side and the climb up to Slaid Hill lights, then a right and left onto Wigton Lane, eventually crossing the A61 and the climb up Alwoodley Lane to reach King Lane. Right again and down the hill, taking it steady under the trees and on to Five Lane Ends where it was straight(ish) across and down to Arthington Road and the drag up past Golden Acre Park.
Left onto Kings Road and down the hill, where a motorist just had to get past (my speed 29mph in a 30 mph limit, so I was hardly holding him up... ) and then round the roundabout and onto the A660 which would take me almost all the way to my destination. First the climb up through Bramhope, before the gentle descent to the lights at the Dynley Arms, then the fast descent down into Otley 
Through Otley, past Chevin Cycles where they were setting up outside for some sort of event, and over the river taking a right into Farnley Lane and stopping by the weir at Wharfemeadows Park for a break and some pics:












Back on the bike and the climb through Newall and up the hill towards Farnley. A combination of the higher gearing on this bike and my lack of fitness made it a slow climb and I got passed by a few riders but I ground it out and eventually reached the top.
And of course what goes up must come down and the descent down the other side made it all worth while, topping out at just under 40mph and catching all but one of the riders who'd passed me on the way up 
Over the River Washburn Bridge and along the valley bottom to the A658 and right over the River Wharfe (again) into Pool-in-Wharfedale.
Not fancying tackling Black Hill, Creskeld Lane or Pool Bank with my general laziness, I turned right and headed back to Otley along the valley bottom road, before cutting through the town and climbing back the way I'd come up the side of the Chevin on the A660.
It was hard work today, but I stuck at it and climbed all the way back to the Dynley Arms in the big ring, so that's something at least. 
From there it was a straight forward reversal of the outbound route almost all the way home - same route but different views and of course all the downs become ups, and vice versa. 

*34.35 miles* (55.28km) in *2h 31m* at an average of *13.6mph*, with *1,709ft* climbed which I'll take all day long - great to get back out on the Pro Carbon too as I'd almost forgotten how good it is to ride.

It's another metric half in the bag and every mile counts ahead of next weekends imperial century at the Wiggle Vale Vélo...


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2017)

Our last day in Mallorca, just a short visit this time.
It was a bit chilly first thing after yesterday and the epic afternoon rain.
The sun was out and we headed in the direction of Arta. We had a stop by the coast for tea and cake










Bizarre statues!

On we went toward Arta and the road started to undulate. Mrs Dave isn't good at this. After a while we pulled in. We decided to head for Petra. I'd not been on this road before, and little did I know that we were in for a good few miles of full on headwind on a never ending straight hill. I sat at the front like a good husband!
I also mended a puncture for her too!
From Petra we went to Ariany and stopped for food. Pamboli, Mallorquin peasant food. Perfect!
On to Muro and then Sa Pobla before returning through the marsh with a nice tail wind. A big German fella with looooong legs cruised by us. I stayed with Jo until the last bend over the bridge, I spied Herr Long Legs off in the distance 'right, pass him by the power station!' I thought. I did too. It was childish, but great fun!

















Back to Tolos for a celebratory drink, Jo's first metric century.
She had a Xorigeur gin, I had a beer. I asked for the bill.... we didn't have enough money! Her gin was big, but it was €8.40!!!
We are going back tonight to pay our debts! Lord help me if she ever does an imperial century!

https://www.strava.com/activities/914072084


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Mar 2017)

I joined Steve E in the Green and then John G and Julian H at Upton. Sunshine was abundant but that wind was cold and tough going. My legs sent huge complaining messages. I was off the back almost all of the time. It was a fairly standard run out apart from (have I mentioned) that wind. John was very generous at the cafe as only he parted with cash. Thanks John.

After a fine old chat we climbed back on the saddle. My legs complained again on the ride up Holloway but seemed to have resigned themselves to pedalling after that. We looped by the level crossing at Wadborough still battling that wind. John and Jules peeled off for Worcester while Steve and I took the wind assistance south for Upton but still had the northerly hindrance back from there.

Tough ride for me with tired and painful legs. I did ride them in a bit but they do now need a bit of TLC. 43 smiles on this one


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Mar 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Our last day in Mallorca, just a short visit this time.
> It was a bit chilly first thing after yesterday and the epic afternoon rain.
> The sun was out and we headed in the direction of Arta. We had a stop by the coast for tea and cake
> View attachment 344050
> ...



Awesome story telling and ride..!

Well done..!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2017)

With half a day to myself today, I set out on the CX for a few on and off road miles. My sprained ankle still isn't 100% fit, so I stayed away from too many hills as I don't want to over strain it. Still, I managed a decent ride, taking in quite a few of @biggs682 roads: Sywell, Hardwick, Holcot and Brixworth, before dropping onto the Brampton Valley Way back in to Northampton town.






Holcot, looking lovely in the Spring sunshine.






I did pop into the newish cafe for a cuppa first though.






As I'd brought my own snack, I decided to eat _à la carte_ 

Once through the town, I headed into the chilly Nor'Easterly breeze towards home, but decided to call in to No1 daughters house to plan a bike ride with my granddaughter tomorrow.

Back home on 33.3 miles in lovely sunshine, but not as warm as it looked, with a stiff breeze blowing..

https://www.strava.com/activities/913730081


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2017)

Was feeling really bleurgh today, but thought that a nice bimble in the fresh air and sunshine was better than sitting at home feeling sorry for myself. Just did my usual 14 mile loop of Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely - Downham. Took it nice and slow, just as well, as the brisk and rather chilly breeze made it hard going in places.

On my way out, I saw that there was a Steam and Bygones fair in Downham, so spent a little bit of time ogling the steam engines, vintage tractors and classic cars before tootling off towards Way Head.  There was even a steam organ which was really cool - it was playing the can can, so there was me, whistling the tune as I cycled along... 

Saw ten cyclists out today, some friendly, some not. I always try to be courteous even if others are intent on being spoilsport grumpypants...  Besides, a nod or a wave doesn't cost you anything. 

On the climb up from Ely to Orwell Pit Farm, I got overtaken and distanced by three lads on mountain bikes. Well, I figures, I'm old enough to be their mother and they're on bikes meant for hilly stuff while I'm not, so not going to let it be an issue.  Mind, into that stiff headwind, they were a nice target to follow, and as soon as the road flattened out, it was back on the big chainring at the front and the small cogs on the rear, and I caught and passed them pretty sharpish.  They weren't expecting it, and the looks on their faces made the whole ride worthwhile.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Mar 2017)

With only 3 free days remaining to fit in a qualifying ride for the 50 a month challenge, I looked at the weather forecast and the phrase "carpe diem" came to mind. I set off up to Baldock to meet up with two ride buddies, and from there we decided that with a stiff northwesterly breeze, that was the direction to head in. (We wanted an easier ride back, naturally!)
So the route was Hitchin, Letchworth, Baldock, Steeple Morden, Littlington, Bassingbourne, Abington Piggotts, Shingay, Guilden Morden, and back through Ashwell again. We had a pub stop at Abington Piggotts, which caused an amusing "heart" effect on the Strava map. 
It was pretty fresh out, and hard work, but so nice to be out in mitts and bib shorts and all the summer gear, although I did wear a windproof jacket, which I was glad of. 

52.9 k, 32.9 miles. 






St Michael the Archangel church, Litlington. 





A sleepy dog in the pub at Abington Piggotts: 





On the road: 





The US Army Air Force 355th Fighter Group memorial at Steeple Morden:


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Was feeling really bleurgh today, but thought that a nice bimble in the fresh air and sunshine was better than sitting at home feeling sorry for myself. Just did my usual 14 mile loop of Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely - Downham. Took it nice and slow, just as well, as the brisk and rather chilly breeze made it hard going in places.
> 
> On my way out, I saw that there was a Steam and Bygones fair in Downham, so spent a little bit of time ogling the steam engines, vintage tractors and classic cars before tootling off towards Way Head.  There was even a steam organ which was really cool - it was playing the can can, so there was me, whistling the tune as I cycled along...
> 
> ...


3 scalps in one go excellent work


----------



## nickyboy (25 Mar 2017)

There is a classic loop ride around here that features in lots of cycling magazines. Except I like to do the loop in reverse to the classic direction.

Basic idea is to leave Glossop and head up to Home Moss and get the hardest climb in first. Descend to Holmfirth then do another climb to get over to the Strines. The Strines is a very well known road, quiet and exposed but pretty well constant up and down. Just to finish off is Snake Pass and then descend into Glossop. It's 50 miles all in and about 5,200ft of climbing.

It's hard so I don't do it very often. But today was a fab day for a ride. 14-15 degrees, unbroken sunshine and a fairly light SE wind

The ride was notable for one thing; I set off towards Holme Moss into a bit of a headwind and after a while I could hear two cyclists behind me having a chat. I was working quite hard and they seemed very relaxed. The temptation was to put a bit more effort in but I still had 45 hilly miles to go so I needed to manage my effort. Finally they came alongside and one of them was Ed Clancy, Olympic Champion, OBE and pro rider for JLT Condor. No wonder he was happily chatting while I was working hard

Turned out he and his mate were nice chaps and good company. We rode together until about half way up Holme Moss. At that point I realised if I kept with them I would probably regret it later so I let them go and never saw them again

Other than that, fairly uneventful. Lots and lots of cyclists and the last 15 miles were all tailwind back over the Snake which was great as I was starting to flag by the end. I was out in shorts and a short sleeved top with a t shirt underneath. Still folk out in full winter gear....how do they manage???


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2017)

@PeteXXX nice ride by the sound of it .

Iwas up and out by 5.30 and was aiming at 40+ miles and ended up doing 43 Bmc powered miles this morning with a route taking in Northamptonshire,Bedfordshire and Buckinghamshire.

Down and across to Tyringham and Gayhurst via Turvey and Bach home via Olney,Yardley Hastings and home.

Chilly and frosty on the verges but nice and bright.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

PaulB said:


> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1638898710 I hate this time of year! Today, when I was pulling up hills, I was wearing too many warm clothes but on the downhills, I wasn't wearing enough warm clothes!


A lightweight gilet is the answer, Paul!

I soon whipped off my arm warmers this morning and spent the rest of my ride unzipping my gilet for the climbs and zipping it back up again for the descents. I didn't really feel too warm or too cold at any point on today's 5.75 hour ride and that is one of the few times since the start of November that I could honestly say that.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX nice ride by the sound of it .
> 
> Iwas up and out by 5.30 and was aiming at 40+ miles and ended up doing 43 Bmc powered miles this morning with a route taking in Northamptonshire,Bedfordshire and Buckinghamshire.
> 
> ...


We really must get a ride sorted soon! Problem is, due to my stupid o'clock finish times, I don't get up very early.. 
Nearest we got, if I remember correctly, was at the bike powered aeroplane project, at Sywell, in the autumn.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> We really must get a ride sorted soon! Problem is, due to my stupid o'clock finish times, I don't get up very early..
> Nearest we got, if I remember correctly, was at the bike powered aeroplane project, at Sywell, in the autumn.


I still in the planning stages of a CC cafe meet and possible hour ride based around Waterloo cafe in Market Harborough in June


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> 3 scalps in one go excellent work



Thanks!  It's not often I get to overtake someone, never mind three in one go... With my short little legs and my tiny little bike, I'm usually on the receiving end...


----------



## Jenkins (26 Mar 2017)

First day of the racing season at Snetterton for me, but with plenty of time during the afternoon while Club Lotus held a sprint so I stuck the Whyte in the boot of the car and loaded a 35mile loop onto the Garmin.

Once out of the circuit it was over the A11 to the main village of Snetterton, down, back over then under the A11 again and up to the villlage of Shropham via a lane that made the choice of a sturdy bike the sensible option, while the wildlife in the surrounding fields thanks to the fishing lakes made the boneshaking ride worthwhile. After that it was down to Quidenham ...




and then a zig zag route to Thetford Forest Park where I'd found an off rosd which, on Street View, apeared to be hard packed soil, but turned out to be quite soft & deep sand which was "intersting" in only 28mm slicks. From there I'd planned to go back to the circuit via East Harling, but instead added an extra loop back around Quidenham and Kenninghall before returning to watch the late afternoon action.




Lovely ride in the afternoon sunshine, but the cold wind blowing across some of the wide open fields was stronger than expected.
https://www.strava.com/activities/914368467


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> We really must get a ride sorted soon! Problem is, due to my stupid o'clock finish times, I don't get up very early..
> Nearest we got, if I remember correctly, was at the bike powered aeroplane project, at Sywell, in the autumn.



Yes we must and yes that's right. 

I only do early rides due to being busy rest of the day doing family stuff. How about an evening ride?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2017)

A nice 31 miles this morning on a proper bike.



Across to Thrapston via the Addingtons and then a new to couple of miles via Tywell then along to Barton Seagrave , Isham ,Orlingbury and home . 

.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> I still in the planning stages of a CC cafe meet and possible hour ride based around Waterloo cafe in Market Harborough in June



I'll PM you some dates that work for me. 



biggs682 said:


> Yes we must and yes that's right.
> 
> I only do early rides due to being busy rest of the day doing family stuff. How about an evening ride?



Evening is fine.


----------



## Freds Dad (26 Mar 2017)

Another ride around the lanes in the sunshine. Miles increasing by the week and now the clock have gone forward I can get some miles in after work.

https://www.strava.com/activities/913738595


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Mar 2017)

Slightly cooler start to the day today, no doubt as a result of the clocks changing. MIL round today for lunch so grabbed an hour or so and headed out to Walton and back. Still very windy. Still undecided on the Roubaix, I really want for it to be more comfy than my Planet X RT-58, but it's not, though I suspect the saddle may have something to do with that, as it's only the undercarriage that doesn't like the ride I may have to invest in one of the CGR seatposts so soften the blow...


----------



## Jon George (26 Mar 2017)

I needed to get the blood flowing this morning, so went for a short 11 mile trash on Patsy #1 The Carbon ... in shorts and summer shoes! The headwind may have been a bugger, but sunny spring days like this make up for all the miles slogged in winter. And that tailwind on the way back was fun! 

I managed to pause for a pic of The Orwell at Levington.


----------



## Donger (26 Mar 2017)

A 35 mile club ride with a few gratuitous extra miles added on either end today. 43.6 miles in all.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/14662140#.WM7te_FkXcg.facebook
The "Chilled" group set off with five members today, and somehow came back with six (as we had arranged to meet up with the Intermediates at Staunton Garden Centre). Glorious sunshine, dry roads and great company today. If the wind had been a little less wild today it would have been perfect. A nice picturesque clockwise loop through Huntley, Taynton, Newent, Upleadon, Staunton, Hartpury and, (after a sadistic little sting-in-the-tail climb up the Woolridge), Maisemore this morning. Daffodils and lambsies everywhere. Wonderful.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2017)

Thought I do something different today most of my rides are solo but today I decided to join Leicester Forest Club for their social ride . I'd emailed in the week but got no reply but website says non members welcome so I thought I'd just turn up . Had come across the club and riders a few times and always seemed friendly . Out the door at 0915 ,9 miles to meeting point rolled into pub carpark at 0950 and there's noone there. Another rider turned up introduced myself .Andy says I'm welcome by 1005 there's only 4 of us 2 Kevin's ,Andy and me so not much of a peleton .Quick discussion on route 1 wanted Market Bosworth another 1 wanted Charnwood hills me I'd just follow the other went hills and we decided noone was bothered about a coffee stop .So back to Desford which was busy with runners as there was a race on . We nearly took a runner out who just stepped into our path but good reactions by us got us by him . Out to Thorton and a found myself on familiar roads but travelling in the opposite direction .A few more hills and onto Woodhouse ,Quorn ,Rothley and into Swithland the leader slowed down in Swithland for a couple of horse riders which was good as one off them was my sister  quick wave as we pass . Up the climbs to Newtown Linford via Warren hill . In Newtown I parted company as I'm only a mile from home thanked the others for the ride . 32.4 miles in the bag in shorts and short sleeved but arm warmers stayed on today the wind was still chill . Nice ride with abit of company if not quite the ride I was expecting may tag along on another Sunday


----------



## Mike_P (26 Mar 2017)

Feeling very envious of everyone out while I am struck down with a nasty head cold- whats the world record for the emptying of the tissue box? Got the week off as well so I bet when the cold has itselfoff it will be


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2017)

Little ride out to Luton Airport, My other half and two mates set of at 8am this morning for a ride out to Luton airport, Had a good ride out with a bit of a tail wind, Had a ten minute break when we got there, Took a couple of pics before jumping back on the bikes for our return ride, Was a bit blowy on the way back, the other half was suffering a bit on the way back, think she may have over done it on the Saturday club ride. She finished the ride although she was a little way back after our Ridgeway dash. Headed straight for the pub. 3 beers later went home had a nice shower, Then scrambled eggs and crispy bacon on toast with an avacado on the side. lovely, Got to go back to the pub tonight as it's our club bosses birthday, It's a hard life being me.
https://www.strava.com/activities/915276044#kudos
Loving the new bike.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2017)

Back home from Mallorca, filled the washing machine and decided on a little tandem leg stretch in to town.
Lots of spring colour, including these cherry trees at Selwyn College on Grange Road















The mallards waddled along the pavement, then decided to cross the road to check out the tandem. They were right at my feet but I decided not to take a picture as they'd stopped the traffic whilst crossing. I didn't want to take the p1ss!

https://www.strava.com/activities/915592869


----------



## TigerT (26 Mar 2017)

After a rubbish year of cycling in 2016 due to back and knee issues caused by winter walks in the mountains, I've been been avoiding anything steep and snowy during the winter and getting back into regular riding now that the weather is improving. Last year I couldn't ride my road bike at all as it was just to uncomfortable and only did a few short rides on my hybrid as I could at least get on that without things hurting too much.

Today was the first ride this year that I've really enjoyed. Set out just aiming to do 25kms heading out past Zürich airport to a nearby village planning to head straight home from there. However, everything felt good and I fancied a Coffee and Cake break so diverted down to a local lake to a favourite cafe. After a decent break, took the long way home around the lake and ended up at around 53kms. 

So, I'm back on my favourite bike and enjoying it again. Weather forecast is good this week and I'm owed a day off, so already thinking about where I'll ride.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Mar 2017)

Biggin Road Little Fenton.





A lovely day today in North Yorkshire but feeling a little rough after eating and drinking far too much last night!
A 21 mile loop was enough for me today.


----------



## Stevec047 (26 Mar 2017)

Only the 3rd ride for 2017 no excuses just laziness on my part. Nice 20 mile leg spinner with a friend around the Essex country side. We both have grand plans for this year so now is the time to knuckle down and hit those roads harder than ever before.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2017)

I woke up and thought about going on the local CTC's 55 mile ride out. Only for a few seconds though. I couldn't hack 55 miles, so i decided to do nearly half the amount by doing my old 12.5 mile loop twice. I made it but not as planned. I did it once then went home to change my long sleeved winter jersey for something cooler. Then i decided to have a cup of tea and a sandwich. Then i decided to take the dog for a walk and sit for a while in the cemetery. I got home,then went out again(2 hours 15 minutes later)and did the ride again. So i did manage 25 miles today,even though the miles were split into two rides.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Mar 2017)

Despite the forecast the weather was better today than yesterday, but the dreaded "things to do later" meant I'd be limited to a couple of hours or so for a ride this morning.

After being a bit warm on the return leg yesterday I pared the kit down a bit and the three-quarter bibs made their second appearance of the year (its not _quite_ warm enough to brave bib shorts just yet) and I think I got it about right today.

Started off covering the same route as yesterday, up Coal Rd, Red Hall Lane, Whin Moor Lane through to Shadwell (just missing a sizeable peleton heading down Main Street) and up to Slaid Hill lights. But then I flew down Wike Ridge Lane, before taking the right onto Tarn Lane to try somewhere different. And very acceptable it was. Eventually it becomes Syke Lane and the descent into Scarcroft begins just by a sign saying it's unsuitable for HGVs. Which is fair enough as it's narrow and twisty in places but also very good fun, even if in places the grates are two feet in from the road edge (this seems to be a common thing around these parts, goodness knows why?).
Arrived at the A58, where after a brief pause for a gap in traffic it was straight across onto one of the many Thorner Lanes for the descent and then climb back up over the former railway line to Milner Lane. Back onto a regular route now it was along the ridge all the way to East Rigton and up onto Bramham Lane where I'd decided to risk the mud despite being on the 'best' bike again. Although there was plenty of mud on the road it was all dry so it wasn't a problem today but it will only take a shower to change all that again.
Across Jewitt lane and the climb up onto Thorner Lane (a different one), through the dip and up the other side before the long gentle descent down to Bramham.
Right just over the A1(M) bridge and down the hill and up the other side to Paradise Way where it was time to stop for a stretch and a couple of pics:











Back on the bike and back onto Paradise Way for the run down to Bramham Crossroads, round the roundabout and onto Main Street for the mainly downhill run to Aberford.
Over the bridge and right onto Cattle Lane for the ups and down (but mainly ups) to Barwick, getting the only excessively close pass of the day from a numpty in a Berlingo. Through Barwick and the climb continues almost all the way to Scholes, where there is a quickish descent down to the Coronation Tree.
It was here that a brave man travelling in the _opposite direction_ chose to wind down his window and unleash a torrent of abuse in my direction, for reasons that will only ever be known to him. Still, I'm sure it hugely impressed the young lady sat alongside him. 
Down Leeds Road and over the bridge and you'll be expecting me to turn for home here, but I had a mission to complete so I carried on down to the Ring Road, surprising myself by staying on the road round the roundabout and then hopping onto the Cycle Super Highway down the hill to Halfords, where I picked these up:




(see the 'what have you bought for the bike today' thread...).
Time was then pushing on, so I headed for home, via a loop up Cross Gates Road, Austhorpe Road and Pendas Way, before hitting the local roads up to home.

*26.11 miles* (42.02km) in a steady *1h 55m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *1,387ft* climbed - would have been nice to round it up to 50km, but I just didn't have the time today.

A lovely day for a bike ride and plenty of cyclists were out there making the most of it - and apart from the two muppet motorists mentioned above, everyone was playing the game today.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2017)

Early start for me this morning, out the door by half eight, treating my Good Lady to dinner later so I only had time for a short ride. Lovely bright sunny morning, a bit chilly at first but warming up nicely later on, by the time I was riding back into Coventry I was well over dressed. The spoiler was a stiff cold breeze, I spent a lot of the ride out grovelling into the breeze, the stretch between Pailton and the A5 island was hard work, the ride home was a lot better, I spent most of it flying in front of the breeze. My first ride on gears since the end of October, I quickly discovered I should have changed the cassette when I replaced the chain, every time I lent on it hard it was jumping all over the place. Dispite that I had an excellent ride in the sunshine, Ullesthorpe and back 35 miles covered.


----------



## Old jon (26 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> . Which is fair enough as it's narrow and twisty in places but also very good fun, even if in places the grates are two feet in from the road edge (this seems to be a common thing around these parts, goodness knows why?).



You are showing your relative youth, @NorthernDave , they widened the roads but moving the stuff below the grates is very expensive. Those roads were barely a car's width in the sixties. I will say it first, the nineteen sixties.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2017)

Not my ride but a guy I now everested Beacon hill yesterday 29000 feet of climbing 17 hours riding time 209 miles over 40 ascents riding averaged 12 mph .Complete nutter but respect 
Dave Hurst
@Supersuperleeds , @tallliman I just had an idea for a forum ride


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Feeling very envious of everyone out while I am struck down with a nasty head cold- whats the world record for the emptying of the tissue box? Got the week off as well so I bet when the cold has itselfoff it will be


Sorry to hear that. I've also been lookng at a lovely weekend and jealously thinking about the riding I could have been doing. Not a cold in my case but my Aunt's house move which after several months of uncertainty is suddenly and definitely back on again with only until Wednesday to clear the house and garden.


----------



## Freds Dad (26 Mar 2017)

A very short 1.6 miles downhill into town to collect the car I left there last night. Is this the shortest ride on "Your Ride Today"?


----------



## tallliman (26 Mar 2017)

13 rider said:


> Not my ride but a guy I now everested Beacon hill yesterday 29000 feet of climbing 17 hours riding time 209 miles over 40 ascents riding averaged 12 mph .Complete nutter but respect
> Dave Hurst
> @Supersuperleeds , @tallliman I just had an idea for a forum ride



Crazy thing to do, was he doing just the steep bit or the full climb from Quorn?

A late report from me for my ride yesterday. Planned a route to take in some new roads north east of Leicester. Seemed to be gliding toward Queniborough and up Ridgemere Road passing a slow moving social ride in the process. Quick rider was ahead but I didn't have the legs to chase successfully and wanted to stop to admire the view. Stunning.

Unfortunately the road heads to South Croxton and the steep climb through the village. From there, I headed toward John O'Gaunts and saw the viaduct from the other side. From there, the route turned back toward Gaddesby and then north on the side of the Wreake valley.

From there, the route headed north up the old favourite Saxilby Hill (wonder how many ascents would be needed to Everest it!) but by now into a strong headwind. Near Wartnaby, I just had to stop for a moment with screaming legs. Decided to cancel the planned route to Dove Cottage and head instead to Nice Pies. Had a nice chat with a lady who shared the other end of my table.

Following food (and still feeling iffy), I headed toward home descending the ridge toward Barrow. The tailwind spurred me on somewhat as I managed to hold 25mph for the 4 miles of Paudy Lane. By the time I got home I'd managed 53 miles and a nice rest.

Easily the best ride of the year with some lovely scenery throughout. Just feeling tired at the moment.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> Crazy thing to do, was he doing just the steep bit or the full climb from Quorn


Looks like he was doing Defence college to top car park turn round and repeat


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Mar 2017)

*Today we had a friendly ride*
The friend with health issues came out again and we did everything we could to make him feel comfortable during our ride.. It worked but we cut the ride short not to make him too tired and so he can feel like he can still ride with us.. Also he is planing to get an electric bike..

On the way to the top of today’s big climb.. From the top..







At the top… My 3 companions for the day..






After all was 56 km and like 1000 meters of elevation.. I am feeling fresh… Maybe tomorrow we can head out again..


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2017)

After 33 miles ridden yesterday, followed by 3.5 miles walking, I had a few beers last night and a crackin' big breakfast this morning to burn off!
I walked a mile, over and back, to pick up my granddaughter so we could do some riding along the canal banks and riverside.
After parking in the town centre, we dropped onto the cycle paths and ended up cycing under the M1 at Rothersthorpe where we stopped for a snack and a drink.






Heading back from here, we had a bit of a headwind to ride into, but nothing too chilly or strong.











Once back near the town, we added another mile or so to the cafe by the jump park and had a cuppa before heading back to the car.

10.3 miles, followed by a mile walk to drop her back in time for her dinner at home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/915216655


----------



## Ian H (26 Mar 2017)

My first time-trial for a year. A hilly 17 (don't tell anyone it's actually 3 miles short and has been for about ten years). I was off number 18. I died even before the first real hills; ground my way, wheezing, up the long climb to the junction (where, cruelly, there were photographs). The long main road descent was easier, though that was where I was passed for the fifth time. 45mph to the final turn, then lungs-out to the finish. As I rolled slowly back to the HQ I was telling myself that it had done me good.


----------



## RedRider (26 Mar 2017)

Followed a route found on the condor website out to Windsor and back. Good, fast roads and flat for around 90 miles which is my furthest fixed ride to date. Last 30 odd miles were a bit of a grind into a headwind mind.
The perfume from this flower bed at Kew was powerful...




And Windsor Castle...


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2017)

Took the new Kona out on my first club ride since last October

Destination was a Cafe at a Garden centre near Wokingham but went a roundabout route
Bike is currently fitted with mudguards which I will probably remove if forecast looks good, this is intended to be bike for more adverse weather.
A bit of rattle from mudguards, and they will probably fit better if 28 mm tyres are used.
The ride itself was good, rather chilly to start, and a wind throughout.

Cafe was busy and we sat ouside for aour coffe and refreshments
On the way back particularly needed to keep in the windshelter of stronger riders

As to my form, I was reasonably pleased, though I was a little dropped going up Middle Hill, though caught up again.
As always riding at someone else's pace poses different problems

I was ok, though aware I do need more form

THe bike handles well, maybe very slightly heavier but it is prettty bombproof, which I got it for
Bars are a little wide, but will probably live with them
I love the hydraulic disc brakes, the fell is quite different and reassuring
The ride is good, more absorbing of shocks than my Felt.
It was good too to have 11 gears on the cassette instead of the 9 on the Felt
Occasionally I found one gear too high or low on that (the Felt)

So another milestone on my recovery. Will have a few easier days and do an FTP test later in the week

51.0 miles @ 16 mph (Garmin average moving speed is the best measure, comes out slower otherwise)
1230 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/915179348


----------



## Gareth C (26 Mar 2017)

Trip out to Wensleydale on Saturday...


----------



## Gareth C (26 Mar 2017)

... and first proper road bike ride of 2017 today...

Another great spring day in the saddle. Quiet winds, cool temperatures, sunshine, amazing scenery. What’s not to like?






































https://www.strava.com/activities/915442929

https://www.relive.cc/view/915442929


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Back home from Mallorca, filled the washing machine and decided on a little tandem leg stretch in to town.
> Lots of spring colour, including these cherry trees at Selwyn College on Grange Road
> View attachment 344218
> View attachment 344219
> ...


I didn't know Drake went to Selwyn....


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2017)

7.2 miles today of a proposed 32, due to a flat tire caused by road debris and a careless driver. I didn't dare ride 32 miles on a patch, although I was able to limp to the planter near a marijuana dispensary and patch my tire there so I wasn't patching at roadside.
52F 10C
Wind SW 15
Relative humidity 93%
Barometer 29.86 1013.6mb
Cloudy, with some drizzle.
Missed the Half Metric Century Challenge again this month. I'll make it up on points in the more temperate months.


----------



## galaxy (27 Mar 2017)

The move to the New House happened now. After 5 days of unpacking boxes, sorting out all the Poo that goes with moving I squeezed 15 miles in around the lanes of Middleton on the Hill, Tenbury Wells and Home. Not massive. But so good to be out and about again. A huge grin on my face all the way round


----------



## Old jon (27 Mar 2017)

Another Monday. And a little cooler than the weekend, which is no problem at all. Out with the gears again, thirty one point eight miles done in very amenable weather.

The mind, such as it is, was less amenable. Normally I can leave the house with a rough idea of where I intend to go. Not today. Not even a direction. So I fiddled with lights, counted the links in the chain, scratched one side, Oh! And worked out how to start the Ordnance Survey app on the phone. Which did record the route. South and East was decided on, somewhere in that lot, so off I went giving Holbeck a miss ‘cos Tunstall Road and into Hunslet past the Parish Church is easier. Stourton and up to John o’ Gaunts then down through Woodlesford and cross both canal and river on the way up to and through Swillington. Take the road around the northern side of Garforth and across the motorway, past Lotherton Gates and straight on. The next landmark of note is the Crooked Billet pub. Yes, sure, there are other things to see, but, you know, landmark. Ignore the first two right turns marked Saxton and take the third, which provides a nice drop into the village.



Out on Cold Hill Lane, eventually turn right at the T junction, lo and behold, back to Lotherton Gates. There must be a pair of self generated ruts in the road for the rest of the ride now, both bikes have done it so many times. As ever, each time is different. In Aberford, turning left onto Cattle Lane, something made a tinkling noise as it skittered across the tarmac. Totally out of character I stopped and looked. It was the clamp screw from the camera mount, which made me happy I had looked. Barwick, Scholes and that bit of the A 64 to Thorner Lane, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes to the A 58 and the wander back home across Leeds. Legs feeling it, usual grin. All good.

As ever, I know where I pedalled, but may need a reminder


----------



## wait4me (27 Mar 2017)

Another ride on the Mondale trail today. I'm ready for the local Kami Karzai locals with no lights in the tunnels today (ref Friday) Bit chilly so the waterproof was needed to stop wind chill, those tunnels are really cold. Still can't avoiding stopping at some of the views oh yes and two other


----------



## wait4me (27 Mar 2017)

Bugger hadnt finished.
Reasons one dry one wet both tasty.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Mar 2017)

What is it with this weather 3 rides in 3 days and I'm putting layers back on ,Sat shorts and short sleeves ,Sun shorts short sleeves and arm warmers today back in longs long sleeved top and lightweight gillet hopefully this trend will not continue or I'll be dressed like an Eskimo by the end of the week . An hour to spare today after the plumber finisher early so a quick 14 miles round by local routes . Ride took my monthly total past 700 miles my biggest month ever with a couple of days to go . Got home out the bike away and the sun came out so bad timing on my part


----------



## Will Spin (27 Mar 2017)

Nice ride to Waggoners Wells today;












Waggoners Wells 3



__ Will Spin
__ 27 Mar 2017


















Waggoners Wells 2



__ Will Spin
__ 27 Mar 2017


















Waggoners Wells 1



__ Will Spin
__ 27 Mar 2017


----------



## Jenkins (27 Mar 2017)

Seems like I picked the right day to use up the time off work I was owed. It didn't start off to well being grey & cloudy, but once the sun came out after 11am it was a beautiful day here, so I took the opportunity to get in a decent ride. 

The only set part of the route was one of my favoutite back roads that links Stowmarket & Needham Market with the geting there being made up on the way. I took the usual lanes out to Newbourne and Marltesham before heading into Little Bealings & Hasketon and out to Boulge before passing through Debach




..and then Otley, past Helmingham Hall, Framsden and up into Debenham...




...before cutting across the wide open countrside of that area...




...into Stowmarket where, after 40 miles, i finally got to the Mill Lane/Floordon Road section that I had aimed for! At the end of the road, I turned towards Needham Market past the lakes and this unusual veterinary surgery...




..and then into Ipswich via Bramford...




...before the last section home along the Bucklesham Road where this lovely Alvis was sat...




72.5 miles and I can't think of a better way of spending a late March afternoon!
https://www.strava.com/activities/916917093


----------



## Diggs (27 Mar 2017)

Another belated update but I only got back from Wales at 23:00 yesterday.
I've spent the weekend under canvas in beautiful sunshine.

Of all the rides I've done, this has to be up there. Battle on the Beach is 40 km in three laps, 6km of beach, fire roads singletrack. It was amazing.
A weekend of rides from kids to a night ride on the Saturday
Bar BBQ, Pizza, who could ask for more





The Start..


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Nothing special here, just my usual 10 mile round trip commute to Ely station.

Murky this morning but not much in the way of wind - a pretty straightforward run into town. Sun was trying to peek through the clouds. Just about warm enough in jeans, fleece and cycling jacket - first commute since November not wearing my hiking coat. Hopped onto my usual train, and by the time the train rolled into Cambridge, the clouds had gone and the sun came out. Was really warm too as I waited on the platform for my onward connection.

Was half ten in the evening by the time I returned to Ely. After a warm and toasty train, the evening chill was something of a shock, and I was glad of the extra layer (a waterproof) that I'd packed.  Returned to the bike racks to find my saddle was sopping wet - hardly surprising, but had a good laugh about it with another lady cyclist who'd been on my train.  Smart girl had put a placcy bag over hers. No traffic whatsoever on the run home, but it was distinctly foggy.

Best bit of today's ride - made it all the way to the top of my bogey hill for the first time ever.  Sure, I was totally kaput and had to stop to get my breath back, but man, what a feeling.  Just had enough legs to get me the remaining four miles home...


----------



## Old jon (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Best bit of today's ride - made it all the way to the top of my bogey hill for the first time ever.  Sure, I was totally kaput and had to stop to get my breath back, but man, what a feeling.  Just had enough legs to get me the remaining four miles home...



Congratulations!! I know that feeling well.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Old jon said:


> Congratulations!! I know that feeling well.



Thanks 

Quads are rather sore today, but hey, I'm still smiling


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2017)

Managed to get out for a short spin, But first i went with a mate to the Watt bike cafe, He has just had a replacement knee, at 70 years old. So we thought it would be a good idea to get on the watt bike for a bit, he did 25 minutes at a nice steady pace, He said it felt a bit loser , not as tight as it had been.so he is going to carry on with this for a few weeks to see how it goes, he has always been a keen cyclist and just wants to get back on the road bike, after a quick coffee and a chat i set of on my own for a little loop. did not want to do to much as i am doing a proper watt bike session later. Was nice riding in short sleeves in the sun, Back home now doing choirs,
https://www.strava.com/activities/917805379#kudos


----------



## GM (28 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> Managed to get out for a short spin, But first i went with a mate to the Watt bike cafe, He has just had a replacement knee, at 70 years old. So we thought it would be a good idea to get on the watt bike for a bit, he did 25 minutes at a nice steady pace, He said it felt a bit loser , not as tight as it had been.so he is going to carry on with this for a few weeks to see how it goes, he has always been a keen cyclist and just wants to get back on the road bike, after a quick coffee and a chat i set of on my own for a little loop. did not want to do to much as i am doing a proper watt bike session later. Was nice riding in short sleeves in the sun, Back home now doing choirs,
> https://www.strava.com/activities/917805379#kudos



We must have crossed paths at some point, I was heading up to Wormley Woods. Back home now like you doing choirs.


----------



## galaxy (28 Mar 2017)

I'm working away this week, nights too. Kitted the back of the van out with air bed n sleeping bag. And chuck the Galaxy in too. 
So after a good kip. Woke around midday n rode out for a nice 9 mile gentle circuit around Burghfield.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Nothing special here, just my usual 10 mile round trip commute to Ely station.
> 
> Murky this morning but not much in the way of wind - a pretty straightforward run into town. Sun was trying to peek through the clouds. Just about warm enough in jeans, fleece and cycling jacket - first commute since November not wearing my hiking coat. Hopped onto my usual train, and by the time the train rolled into Cambridge, the clouds had gone and the sun came out. Was really warm too as I waited on the platform for my onward connection.
> 
> ...



Awesome..!

I remembering dismounting at a few hills..! That feeling of making it all the way to the top never gets old..


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Mar 2017)

*Today in my ride….*

I was trying to keep up with two really good athletes..
Please do not let the looks of them make you think anything till you know a bit about them… Besides we went climbing and I blew my power at the start.. then it took a long while for it to come back..

My companions? These 2..






The one missing a leg is Salvi, another time will tell more about how he ended up like that and what a "good change" this was.. He is competing in cycling events in Spain and he would like to participate in paralympics one day… He came really close to Rio.

Dani? the one in white.. Another "bicho" (local slang for monster), bike related) he nothing else but the Andalusian MTB champion in elite… I went up the climb once.. and he did it twice in the same time.. OK.. sort off..

So most of the day my view was this….






Great morning.. Plenty of pain..

Forgot the Strava link..! Here..: https://www.strava.com/activities/917759858


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> What a difference a week makes... This was last week's weather
> View attachment 344361
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking bike, what is it?


----------



## RedRider (28 Mar 2017)

And the new Challenge tyres look really good


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Awesome..!
> 
> I remembering dismounting at a few hills..! That feeling of making it all the way to the top never gets old..



Indeed...  Not many hills out here, but that one's a real little stinker - short but sharp.

As for your cycling companions, wow. How amazing is that?


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Mar 2017)

First decent ride in ages! Over to Gosmore, up to Preston and through Charlton to Hitchin for a late breakfast.
Maybe about 20 miles in all, with a bit of up-and-down-ness, or what passes for it in Hertfordshire,
I really should have posted this on Sunday, but better late than never...


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2017)

First 100km ride in over 5 months today.

Headed north via the A38 before turning off to Frampton on Severn where I was held up due to the canal bridge barriers being in operation.

Then onto Epney & Quedgeley before turning south and into an annoying headwind. I then decided to tackle two of the toughest climbs in the area - Frocester & Stouts Hill. 

Onto Wotton under Edge for lunch and then back to Bristol.


----------



## Old jon (29 Mar 2017)

An easy morning to make minor decisions, like where to go and how to get there. Which made everything easy except the pedalling. And I guess that is to be expected. It’s the Quella’s turn for a bit of wearing out, so I put the fixed wheel hat firmly on my head, and off I went.

It is hardly usual any more, but the wander around Holbeck still has its uses, today it took me to the Dark Arches and out blinking in the sun, to Neville Street. The breeze was back in the prevailing quarter, so gave me a very welcome push in the back once I had turned right onto Regent Street after negotiating the maze of half awake car users across the river and past the bus station. Up to Oakwood Clock, thank you breeze, in another mile could you blow harder, please? Nope. Boot Hill gave the lungs a real workout this morning, it was good to reach the top. For a change, it has been a while since I rode it in this direction, I rode through Scarcroft, Bardsey and Collingham all the way to the Wetherby roundabout, where I turned right to head towards Boston Spa. I rode on the cycle track, not something I usually do, and what a bag of something foul smelling that one is. Needlessly narrow, you would need a degree in bloody difficult to make the entrances to it at the Wetherby end more awkward and the drop off at the A 1M slip road, well. You need to check over your shoulder, yes, fair enough, and then look forward again and the dropped kerb is thirty or more degrees further round the curve than you would expect. I just stopped. Another shoulder squint and off you go. With a cricked neck. Ride on to Boston Spa, take the right turn signposted Clifford, the signpost looks to be part of the tree, and keep on.



Bramham is next, I am always reminded that the Thorner road was straight across what is now a T junction. It is another bit of the ride where I must pay attention, on a dull day it is easy to travel back in time in a slightly embarrassing way . . . On to Thorner, the legs are beginning to feel the miles by now, and out up Sandhills. Poor legs. All now becomes easier, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane, back to the A 58 and down Boot Hill, past the clock again and navigate my way back home to add up 31.5 miles for the showery morning, and the well earned satisfaction of a good ride.

Random squiggles on a map . . .


----------



## Donger (29 Mar 2017)

Nice weather for ducks this afternoon. Didn't stop me getting another 30 miles in though, down to Frampton, then across to Arlingham, back to Frampton again and home.. That's 750 miles up before the end of March, so still on course for another 3,000 mile year.


----------



## TigerT (29 Mar 2017)

Had the day off today. The weather was excellent so after having my lie in ruined by the builders in the next door apartment block drilling at 7:30am. I cleaned the bike (pointless exercise) and set out not having any clear idea of where I was going. Ended up doing lots of bits of previous rides to form a new route. Started out by riding to Greifensee (a lake near home) and turned off there as I only cycled round that last Sunday. Headed off to Wetzikon, managing to avoid my favourite bike shop (it always ends up expensive so sometimes it's best left alone). From there headed to Pfaffikon where there is a rather nice area to stop for a break by another lake. Stopped there for a while to recharge. After the stop headed out via Illnau to Effretikon and into the woods at Tagelwangen (good territory for my Roubaix) after coming out the other side with a very dusty bike, I didn't fancy heading home, so headed back towards Greifensee ands took almost the same route home that I started out on. Quite a good loop and easily extendable when by fitness gets a bit better. 67kms in total which I'm happy with. Calf Muscles are aching a bit, but no back or knee pain that ruined last years cycling. Rewarded myself with an extremely nice doughnut!

Greifensee


Time for a rest


Through the woods


Map


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Mar 2017)

After riding home in a taxing headwind I had a cup of tea with the boss and then went out on my mountain bike.
The wind was still present as I headed west across the fields, past a gaggle of dogs and their servants. I haven't been through here in weeks as it was so wet and with the local clay soil..... but it's starting to dry up nicely, it's a mix of puddles, plasticine and bone hard ruts.
Once in Caldecote I headed north on the road before jumping off on the next bridleway. I saw a pair of jays, they saw me too and scarpered! So did the many rabbits. A lady on a horse stopped to let me by.
I went down the byway behind the houses before coming back up the hill on the road. I rejoined the bridleway, this time down hill, wind assisted. A small slope took my speed away just as the horse and lady returned. It was my turn to stop for her.
A return via the road. 10 muddy miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/919671588


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Mar 2017)

With the clocks having changed recently I found myself sleeping in. I got myself out of the door but with not quite enough time to take to the Castlemorton lanes. So I headed out through Welland. Over the common I spotted June P and Ralph R also heading for the meet. The junction was made at Coombe Green with hearty greetings exchanged.

Around by Bromsberrow the nodding stars of Bethlehem were in fine form. The wild daffs are still a wonderful sight by Ryton and Dymock. We took the lesser used lane by Ross Golf Club to Linton for the lovely ride along the ridge. Dropping off we headed for Luxley and the climb over May Hill. Not far now as we limited some main road around Huntley. The lane from there to Birdwood was a super easy but speedy ride with a tail wind assist.

Neither Ralph nor June had been to this cafe. Suitably impressed they were. It's small and friendly and perfectly formed. After much chat we headed North to Tibberton and Highleadon where we took to the fairly well worn route onto the Hams and up through the school. The kids were out playing football on one side and rugby on the other. June headed downhill for Upton and home while Ralph and I zigged and zagged our way homeward.

Despite the weather being a bit dull and even with some small amount of rain we had a lovely ride out into some of the lesser used lanes south of our usual stamping ground. Variety is the spice of life isn't it? 61 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Mar 2017)

Monday's ride

Mrs 26 and I headed off for the run around Strensham. She called the detour by Hillend and so Castlemorton village. She was going well today so when I stopped for a natural break she continued. I eventually caught up 5 miles later at Bushley Green where she was grinning broadly and munching a banana. We did have a bit of hindrance from that chill north wind as we swung towards Strensham but nothing like we had last week. Mrs 26 began to take shelter on my wheel even so. On the run in I stopped at the nursery to buy some onion sets for the garden. 36 smiles with my better half!


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2017)

Just the usual 14 mile Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely - Downham loop for me today. Was really windy and spitting with rain for much of the day, so after a lot of procrastinating, I finally decided on a ride at half past five in the afternoon.

Once I was out of the door and on the bike I felt a lot better about the whole thing.  This was in spite of riding all the way to Ely in a mix mix of head and cross winds that made me need the granny gears on the flat,  and in spite of the heavens finally decided to open while climbing the hill into Coveney...  The last three miles home were ridden with a pretty hefty tailwind however, which meant I fizzed along at a right old rate of knots.  That really did put a smile on my face.

Points of note on my ride. The muck heap near Red Caps Drove has, thanks to the warmer weather, gotten really rank.  I had one close pass from a numpty in a big Audi estate.  Came across two jaywalking pheasants - must be the season for those LOL, and saw some really pretty blue flowers in the verge near Isle Vets. No idea what they were, sadly I'm not really clued up on those things...


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Mar 2017)

Nothing more exciting than commuting for me the past few days. Nice to see it's getting towards shorts and sleeves though


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Nothing more exciting than commuting for me the past few days. Nice to see it's getting towards shorts and sleeves though


I'm enjoying the ride home without leg warmers. The bingo wings are still under wraps though!


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2017)

Donger said:


> Nice weather for ducks this afternoon. Didn't stop me getting another 30 miles in though, down to Frampton, then across to Arlingham, back to Frampton again and home.. That's 750 miles up before the end of March, so still on course for another 3,000 mile year.



@Donger 

Is there a decent cafe in Stonehouse ? 
Did a ride through there the other day but didn't see an appealing one !


----------



## Stonechat (30 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just the usual 14 mile Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely - Downham loop for me today. Was really windy and spitting with rain for much of the day, so after a lot of procrastinating, I finally decided on a ride at half past five in the afternoon.
> 
> Once I was out of the door and on the bike I felt a lot better about the whole thing.  This was in spite of riding all the way to Ely in a mix mix of head and cross winds that made me need the granny gears on the flat,  and in spite of the heavens finally decided to open while climbing the hill into Coveney...  The last three miles home were ridden with a pretty hefty tailwind however, which meant I fizzed along at a right old rate of knots.  That really did put a smile on my face.
> 
> Points of note on my ride. The muck heap near Red Caps Drove has, thanks to the warmer weather, gotten really rank.  I had one close pass from a numpty in a big Audi estate.  Came across two jaywalking pheasants - must be the season for those LOL, and saw some really pretty blue flowers in the verge near Isle Vets. No idea what they were, sadly I'm not really clued up on those things...


Periwinkles are in flowe now


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2017)

Two rides yesterday, one by day, one by night.

In the morning, I had to pop into town to collect my new prescription sunglasses, then drop a book back to a friend near Mereway. A nice 18 mile circuit on my old British Eagle Touristique..











Great Billing church wall.
Nice to give the Eagle an airing!
https://www.strava.com/activities/919203924

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

At 20:30, five of us met up on the dam wall at Pitsford Reservoir for a night time pedal around the res a couple of times.
I'd planned a surprise BBQ half way round as there are picnic benches and metal stands there. I'd pre-cooked the food so it just needed warming up. I arrived a bit early, and set the instant BBQ going so it would be ready to use once we'd ridden round the other side of the res.






Being a bit pervy, we stopped to watch some frogs bonking... 






Me, trying to flip a burger with a penknife 






FOOD!!






Time to clear the rubbish away and carry on the ride 
With the barrier to the car park locked, we were wondering who owned the car headlights coming our way. It turned out to be the park ranger investigating the lights and smoke. He was fine with us enjoying ourselves and, after a few minutes chat, he drove off again.
The local Tredz do a Wednesday night ride, and they were riding the opposite way round to us, and we passed each other a few time before they headed onto wherever they were going, and we rode back to the dam wall where we had a chat for a while before splitting up and riding off in different directions.



Great fun, with enough lumens to see the trails through the woods easily.

20 miles, pitch dark and windy, but warm enough to wear shorts..

https://www.strava.com/activities/919988589


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Periwinkles are in flower now



Yes, I think that's what they were, having googled them.  Thank you


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

@PeteXXX - the BBQ and ride was a really neat thing to do, looked like fun 

Love the Landy. And as for the bonking frogs...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> @PeteXXX - the BBQ and ride was a really neat thing to do, looked like fun
> 
> Love the Landy. And as for the bonking frogs...


Yep, the BBQ was a laugh! Hard to restart riding with a belly full of burger and sausages though!!
The Landy belongs to a friend of mine, he's had it for years and has restored it nicely. It's called 'Clarence'. 
Well, wouldn't you stop to watch? These weren't the only ones either. They were at it everywhere..


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Mar 2017)

Well today's 38 miles took me past last years recorded total of 824 measly miles. Probably a bit over 900 with all the little pops into town and back from the station if I've done a linear route. On 843 miles so far this year with probably another 20-30 or so unrecorded in the vein as described above.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Mar 2017)

A change of plan was called due to a band of rain passing through. Rich B got the message but Pete M didn't. It was only a half hour postponement but Pete, quite understandably, had given up on us. I met him heading off on his own. With explanations accepted we waited for Rich who rolled up on time as per the new plan.

Today's route was a fairly standard one looping around the north of the Hills. Pete's tyre went down so we took a break whilst he sorted it. The cause wasn't identified which is usually a bad thing. This time is was a bad thing as the tyre was again flat after a couple of miles. Now we took a great deal of care checking things out. Pete had used his spare tube to my first spare was deployed along with a couple of pieces of cut tyre to prevent holes in the outer casing becoming possible problems. These fixes worked. Always carry some cut off tyre is my advice. Some folks call them "Tyre Boots" I think but there is no need to buy such things.

The crocus at Coddington were finished to be replaced by daffodils and wood anemones. Soon we were crossing the Munsley lump with the previous head wind being replaced by a side wind. Trumpet arrived and the weather was pleasant enough for us to choose a table in the newly arrived sun and fresh air. The chat was most interesting and wide ranging and it took a fair amount of effort to climb back in the saddle.

The run along the flanks of the Marcles was dogged by that head wind and a dreadfully rough surface. Nevertheless these lanes are so much more pleasant than the wider and busier main roads. At Much Marcle Rich wanted to check out a World War 1 relic rescued from the Cathedral at Ypres. Whilst there we admired the old effigy tombs there dating from the mid 1300's. On over to Brooms Green we admired the wild daffodils and wood anemones whilst appreciating the wind assistance at last. The Nodding Star of Bethlehem were a picture (must remember my camera) at Bromsberrow where Pete headed off homeward after further roadside chat. Rich and I took to the standard run back through the Castlemorton lanes. With a cheery wave we parted on the Guarlford road.

Despite the early rain (which we managed to avoid) the day just got better as we went along Sunshine and warmth felt good even with the brisk south westerly. All good though with some lovely company. 51 smiles today.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Mar 2017)

A rather warm commute home this morning saw me hit the target for this month, 527.6 miles done so keeping up with the 17 miles per day. Lovely day today, and the ride in tonight was the first outing in shorts and sleeves. Not sure what was going on with the traffic but it was defo faster on the bike tonight, lots of stationary metal boxes


----------



## derrick (30 Mar 2017)

First evening ride of the year, only a short one, stopped fora beer at the Duke of York, sitting in the sun in the beer garden, lovely then a nice pootle home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921092675


----------



## Donger (30 Mar 2017)

Spartak said:


> @Donger
> 
> Is there a decent cafe in Stonehouse ?
> Did a ride through there the other day but didn't see an appealing one !


No experience of any cafes in Stonehouse I'm afraid. Depends whether you are looking for a meal or just a cake and a coffee. If you are stopping for lunch, I can recommend La Piccola Italia, which opens every lunchtime and does decent, inexpensive pasta and pizzas. It is halfway down the high street. I might be dreaming it, but I have sort of half registered the existence of a small cafe a couple of doors down from there. Wouldn't know what it is called or whether it is any good. For cafe stops in our area we tend to call in at either the Stables Cafe on the canal side at Saul Marina or the Upper Lock cafe on the canal side in the middle of Stroud. Both do good coffee and cakes.


----------



## galaxy (31 Mar 2017)

I squeezed in a Rather tired 15 miles when i woke, last night shift tonight.


----------



## Old jon (31 Mar 2017)

The sun was warm. OK that was after starting, but I was surprised at how warm it was. On the open bits, the breeze and the sun were fighting a long draw, such a good bit of weather, it’s a pity I did not plan more of a ride. Better luck next time. I wheeled the Ellis Briggs out of the door, and pedalled off to Holbeck and the Leeds and Liverpool canal towpath. At this time, just after ten, the towpath is barely used. I once tried to count the number of traffic lights this shortcut avoids, after removing my socks I still ran out of digits to count on. So, lots. That’s the nudity for today, folks!

After leaving the towpath at Viaduct Road, the uphill begins and does not stop until well after crossing the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Keep on, the A 660 goes on for quite a distance, though today I turned right at the Dyneley Arms hoping for a whizz down Pool Bank. Sadly a slowcoach in a black VW decided 25 mph was quick enough . . . Straight through the village and across the Wharfe, take the next left and ride to Leathley Bridge, ride across the Washburn on that. And UP the hill to Farnley. Which was quite a slog today even with all those gears. I blame the engine. Anyway, there is a rest to be had, the drop into Otley always brings an attack of the grins.



Last climb of the morning, the A 660 again, out of Otley and towards Leeds. All the way to Headingley, a diversion for Kirkstall and back on the towpath, under the railway station, through one corner of Hunslet and pedal up to home. A pedantic 31 miles and 17.8 yards happily travelled this morning.

A pedantic map


----------



## Stonechat (31 Mar 2017)

SHortest of rides today (after Gym and Wattbike this morning)
Collect Felt from the repairers, it had new rear mech and bottom bracket.
It is now relegated unfortunately to spare.

On the way back bumped into a club mate Tony, and had a chat for a few minutes

4.5 miles at 16.5 mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/922101709


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Mar 2017)

Stonechat said:


> SHortest of rides today (after Gym and Wattbike this morning)
> Collect Felt from the repairers, it had new rear mech and bottom bracket.
> It is now relegated unfortunately to spare.
> 
> ...


When does the Ti arrive?


----------



## Mrs M (31 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> @PeteXXX - the BBQ and ride was a really neat thing to do, looked like fun
> 
> Love the Landy. And as for the bonking frogs...


Ditto


----------



## Jon George (31 Mar 2017)

Okay, the actual ride today was a quick 10 miler out to Levington and back as a shake-down ride for Patsy #2 The CX whose main-ring, chain and cassette I replaced yesterday, but the exciting one was in my head at home. For a couple of years I've wondered about the practicality of riding around the boundaries of Suffolk and - provisionally at least - it looks like it's a target I could achieve this summer. (So far it's seven stages with railway stations at either end of the ones furthest from home). 
I promise to keep you all posted if it happens.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Mar 2017)

With a day off and the kids at school my wife and I set off for for Hillesley on a route I'd really enjoyed a couple of weeks ago. She was worried about being slower than me but I just enjoyed having her along and riding together, showing her the beautiful roads I'd found. She's not done a longer ride for many months and some of the hills were long and steep, but she kept going and I'm very proud of her.

We came back via a pub lunch in Chipping Sodbury, then home past a few lovely lanes behind Yate Rocks and Engine Common. The sign in Hillesley amused me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/921980186

https://www.strava.com/activities/921980162


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2017)

Out & about, but with not a lot of time

Up along Normanton by-pass, heading past the new Police Station at Havertop, with a tailwind, so a decent run
Under the M62, at Cutsyke, towards the ASDA, at Glasshoughton (very busy stretch, as usual)
Passing the 'Pissoir' (yes, there's a French street urinal, in Castleford - most drunks just use shop doorways though!)
Up Holywell Lane, towards the top of Airedale

Across into FerryBridge, passing under the 'new' A1, & FerryBridge Power Station
Had a pootle around FerryBridge, taking a few pictures, looking for old remnants of the 'Great North Road', in case I'd missed any on previous visiits

Took a few pictures, of the old (1805) bridge




Thought I'd taken one of the toll-house too, but no, so this is from a previous visit
It's on the western bank of the Aire, the white car would be almost on the bridge (extreme left frame in picture above)




Back under the railway, into Station Road, & up Pontefract Road, towards (the) Stump Cross, & Nevison
Pictures taken there https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-cycle-in-front-of-a-wall-pics.201903/post-4743883


A ride through Pontefract, looking at the site of the old Priory, at (what in tribute) is known as MonkHill




Back past the old Barracks, & Crematorium, into Featherstone
A brief diversion to the memorial gardens by the level-crossing

Home via 'LINPAC lights' & Old Snydale, calling at Snydale Hall

Not far, but a lot of history


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2017)

I was going to post the whole ride, but just haven't got round to it, still here's Monday's ride.






I was planning to take the hill by storm, but this is what happened:



First of all a car came down the hill, then I heard this rather large lorry behind me. So I didn't quite make it to my best ever point. The lorry driver was quite profuse in his gratitude though.

12 miles max 20.0 avg 7.5 mph. Year to date, 50.6miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## GGJ (31 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> ...then I heard this rather large lorry behind me.



You should have tucked in behind the truck and drafted him to the top


----------



## Hugh Manatee (31 Mar 2017)

After my reasonably epic swim last week, I returned to the pool with hopes of 80 lengths tonight. I barely managed 15! The useless tools hadn't put any lanes out so it was a free for all to try and find any space. I left in a proper rage and decided to burn the anger off on a late night ride instead.

A shortened route meant I didn't get back after the wife had gone to bed. Still managed 18 miles. I think the wild life felt my mood; I didn't see anything larger than a moth!


----------



## Stonechat (1 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> When does the Ti arrive?


Ti will not be until June

When I restarted cycling in earky 2013 I got a hybrid - mistake. A year later got the Felt
It has done with me 13, 727 miles
It has been a tough cookie, though ride a bit harsh.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2017)

Yesterday I decided to take the GT Grade 105 carbon out and thrash it mercilessly over the back roads and tracks that skirt the Saddleworth moors. I started out riding along the main roads out to Diggle. Here I turned off the easy roads that trace the valley floor and climbed up to the flanks of the barren moorland to follow the twisty lanes, many of which mark the change from organised fields to wild hilltop.
From Diggle the route around to Tunstead, just below the Dovestones reservoir, was a mixed bag of narrow surfaced lanes with some parts of stoney farm track type roads that in the past would have been reserved for MTB rides. A quick return to the valley floor in Greenfield before climbing again to brush along the heather line that marks the edge of the Pennines proper. Here, even the road name tells you where you are, just in case you have any doubts, but Moor Edge Road is not a road like any normal highway and you would be foolish to try and drive it in anything but a serious 4x4!
The Grade took it all in its stride and made light work of the jutting rock steps in a most pleasing manner. The bike does indeed appear to be as tough as the GT marketing would have me believe.
After dropping back to the valley floor again at Carrbrook beside the old Herod power station I had one last off-road foray to include before heading home. I turned off Wakefield Road at the border of Stalybridge and climbed the narrow path up the back of the old quarry at Ridgehill, a fast bit of single track I would normally whizz down on the mountain bike but again no problem for the Grade despite being on almost smooth Vittoria Randonuer tyres.
It was a very enjoyable 18 miles and the weather was great, almost too hot! I had to strip off my light jacket and tie it around my waist because by the time I reached Diggle I was overheating (a nice problem to have for a change).
Looking forward to the next rough all-road trip now......


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2017)

First ride without my overshoes so 39 chilly feet miles .

Across country to Kelmarsh via Moulton , Holcot ,Scaldwell ,Draughton and Maidwell then back via Harrington ,Rothwell ,Cransley,Orlinbury .

Nice route with loads of new to me roads and a few more hills . Bike went well .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> First ride without my overshoes so 39 chilly feet miles .
> 
> Across country to Kelmarsh via Moulton , Holcot ,Scaldwell ,Draughton and Maidwell then back via Harrington ,Rothwell ,Cransley,Orlinbury .
> 
> Nice route with loads of new to me roads and a few more hills . Bike went well .


It's the Quattro starting from Cogenhoe tomorrow morning, so watch out for the crowds if you're out early!


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/923014461

I fitted the new 53t 105 crankset to the Triban today and went for a quick test ride up to Winchester and back.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/923014461
> 
> I fitted the new 53t 105 crankset to the Triban today and went for a quick test ride up to Winchester and back.
> 
> ...


Is the silver one the new one or the take-off? Have to say that I prefer the aesthetics of the silver one with the exposed chainring bolts, much more stylish compared to the 'plastic' moulded finish of the rather clumsy looking item shown bolted to the bike.
EDIT: Never mind, I googled the bike to find out. The Tiagra chainset makes me  but otherwise that is a lot of bike for the money.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Apr 2017)

Very Spring like morning up here today  so out for a lovely ride and home just as the forecast rain began 
Took the Pashley for a very enjoyable toddle about, listening to some favourites on my iPod  (naughty).
Only crank the sound up if I'm off road though.
Lots of folks out and about, wee family on bikes, a few roadies  dog walkers and runners.
Sky was looking a bit dark where I was heading so cut things short and headed homeward to rescue my washing. Short cut along the golf course, no sign of my wee equine pals  then spied them further down their field 
The dun coloured little lady was keen to say hello (as always). She looks just like the horse I learned to ride on and has a similar nature  She seemed keen to pose for pics.
Called over her big friend, he's a bit shy but came over for a nose rub, little lady was having none of this, she came stomping over to grab all the attention  
Said toddle oo to me wee pals and carried on past the golf course, no sign of Mr m  though. The path is a lot smoother than before and zoomed down towards the road  though about a wheelie or two to impress the golfers but decided against it in case I went flying 
Enjoyed the ride and the washing's dry!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the Quattro starting from Cogenhoe tomorrow morning, so watch out for the crowds if you're out early!



you doing it @PeteXXX ?

i will be home before it starts as got my daughter to pick up at 9am


----------



## LarryDuff (1 Apr 2017)

Longest ride so far this year and first metric ton of 2017.
And we got home before the rain started.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Apr 2017)

Lots out today. Mrs 26, Steve E, Sara P, Jose MLB, Mark L and me in the Green with Pete M and Jules H at Upton. Newent was the call so we took to the run south through the lanes for Pendock and Hethelpit X. Soon we rounded by Malswick for the Cafe at Newent. It had been some time since Mark had ridden with us so the catch up was good. Jose is leaving us as he has a new job. Best wishes to him.

Our route back took in some wild daffodils in the lanes around Dymock and then the nodding star of Bethlehem at Bromsberrow. Mrs 26 had been riding well today but decided to potter back over Hollybush while Sara headed off up the main road for home. Pete and Jules parted at Welland Stone so it was 4 of us in a line attempting to power back. Jose did a great job on the front for sure.

Nice sociable ride out today. Lovely lanes and great company. What a shame Jose is leaving. 53 smiles


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> you doing it @PeteXXX ?
> 
> i will be home before it starts as got my daughter to pick up at 9am


Nope, a friend is though. 
I was thinking of the 50 before w*rk, but My grandkids are staying overnight.


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Apr 2017)

Great run today! Unfortunately, forgot to take photos.

It was a bit overcast when I set off, but pleasant. Completely calm. First trip of the year in shorts.
After leaving Saltcoats, i followed some farm roads towards Beith - very little other traffic. Some roads that I’d never cycled over before. Despite it only being about 15 miles from home - and less than that from the place I grew up - I didn’t know those roads at all, so it was all an adventure!

Some interesting countryside - lots of farms, then a MOD site. Roads deserted.

Into East Ayrshire, towards Dunlop, then Lugton. More unfamiliar farm roads eventually took me to Lochwinnoch (Renfrewshire) where I grabbed a coffee and something to eat.

Onto the NCN7 cycle path to Kilbirnie, and then up the hill towards Largs. The climb out of the town was worth it once I got over the top, and descended the Haylie Brae. Then back along the coast to home.
By this time the weather had brightened up, and it was quite warm - but there was a breeze. In my face, of course...
83km, so my first “50 miler” of the year, with about 2000ft climb!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2017)

Not far today, as I felr very rough after this mornings ParkRun; _Nostell Priory #140 _
(had to sit down on the 'big' house steps, before I fell over)
Out on the bike earlier (would have really preferred to have had a snooze though)
Headed through Castleford, up Barnsdale Road, up 'Mary Pannall hill', onto the Roman Ridge Road
Turned east at 'Peckfield Bar' roundabout

This stretch, if you can discount the sometimes heavy (HGV) traffic is one of my favourites in the area...
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2754979

Whether I have a tail-wind, side-wind, or even a head-wind, it's a fast road that I can blast along, to the 'Boot & Shoe' junction
Heck, it's not that long since the over-bridge was there, to allow you to join the A1, southbound

Then a call for tea, & (chocolate-orange flapjack), at Squires, with a loop home, via South Milford, Monk Fryston, Hillam, Brotherton, with a loop back to Fairburn


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2017)

*Three Ride to Lincoln
*
Today was the day that @13 rider @tallliman and myself rode to Lincoln (Well North Hykeham which is pretty much Lincoln.)

The plan was to meet at 8am in Cossington and ride 93 miles to the station at North Hykeham and get the train back. We'd all previously decided that we would ride sufficient miles solo to the start to all get an imperial century in.

As usual I got up at stupid o'clock and was out of the door around 06:15 so got to Cossington just after 07:30, decided to go up to Sileby and do a loop of the Sileby plain and get back to the meet. By the time I was at the meet I'd done 25 miles and crossed paths with @13 rider and @tallliman turned up a couple of minutes later.

@tallliman had planned the route so he led the way, the route was pretty much north easterly all the way to the first cafe stop at Fulbeck (65 miles for me.) Was a cracking stop, I had a pot of tea which was big enough for three cups and a BLT which was out of this world. Straight after the cafe we went up Leadenham Hill which on a full stomach was hard work.

We stopped at Woodhall Spa to have a look at the dambusters memorial and as we left the town hit our only proper rain, but luckily it only lasted ten minutes or so and we were soon drying out At round mile 95 we turned west and into a horrendous headwind.

100 miles we stopped just passed Bardney at the Bardney Heritage Centre at a very quirky tea room. It was based on a disused railway line had had the platforms and everything, Beautiful cup of coffee for only £1.50 and the fella that runs it was brilliant.

As we got into Hykeham @tallliman said we've a mile to go and the next train is in 5 minutes, so we dashed the last mile and just got on the train.

I had done 118 miles, @13 rider 105 miles and @tallliman 102 miles.

When the conductor came to us for us to pay for our tickets he gave us a group discount and the expected cost of £40 fell to £27 (@13 rider I owe you a quid!) and when he gave us the ticket they were returns as well, absolute bargain. I haven't been on a train in this country for at least 10 years but will be repeating this sort of ride in the future

@tallliman got of the train at Loughborough and did a further 3 miles home. @13 rider and myself got of at Sileby, rode the couple of miles to Cossington and parted company, he doing a further 8 miles to give him, I believe, his biggest daily mileage. I did a further 15 miles to take my daily miles to well over the double metric.

This ride was my 60th Imperial century and took my Eddington number to 97.

Big thanks for the great company to them both and a great route from @tallliman Was a great day which no doubt we will repeat.

https://www.strava.com/activities/923653482






No doubt I've forgotten loads of stuff - like we had to turn back so @tallliman could take a photo of a mini railway line we spotted, but @13 rider or @tallliman can make another post, I'm going to have a beer


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2017)

Thanks @Supersuperleeds that's save some typing .
Like to add that when we turned into the headwind we decided to chaingang it and we were going quicker than with the wind . Nobody wanted to be the first to slow but we were all glad of the cafe stop afterwards the pace dropped thankfully but the racing to the top of climbs was a bit silly after 80 miles . Being the renown climber I am I did have to admit defeat as @Supersuperleeds was stronger at this point .
The rush for the train was a surprise with a ton in our legs we still could average 24 mph on a flat segment on the way. Perfect timing as we were stood by the doors as they opened after a run along the platform saved an hours wait .
Really enjoyable day out on the bike and thanks @tallliman for organising it . Made a change for me not to be the organiser so I relaxed and just pedalled.
Just a few showers but mainly dry although I had my rain jacket all day to stop the wind .
Using the train home was a revelation as I never considered it before so new destination my be calling
Sitting here eating cake  from our favorite cafe stop Nice pies as my mum went for afternoon tea and brought me the leftovers


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Thanks @Supersuperleeds that's save some typing .
> Like to add that when we turned into the headwind we decided to chaingang it and we were going quicker than with the wind . Nobody wanted to be the first to slow but we were all glad of the cafe stop afterwards the pace dropped thankfully but the racing to the top of climbs was a bit silly after 80 miles . Being the renown climber I am I did have to admit defeat as @Supersuperleeds was stronger at this point .
> The rush for the train was a surprise with a ton in our legs we still could average 24 mph on a flat segment on the way. Perfect timing as we were stood by the doors as they opened after a run along the platform saved an hours wait .
> Really enjoyable day out on the bike and thanks @tallliman for organising it . Made a change for me not to be the organiser so I relaxed and just pedalled.
> ...



I deliberately left out my awesome sprinting up those climbs


----------



## tallliman (1 Apr 2017)

Glad you both enjoyed the day out and the ride! Fantastic ride with too many highs to name!

Just been looking up Kirby Green Light Railway, it's massive! Must go and see it run!!

@Supersuperleeds....make sure I pay you back for the train!!

@13 rider, I was merely trying to carry speed up some of those climbs!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2017)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee, I got my first ever 40k in! 

Today's plan was to visit some very dear friends in Mepal this afternoon, which is 11-ish miles away, the ish bit depending on the route. Decided to go cross-country, so started off doing the first half of my usual loop via Downham, Way Head and Coveney. Instead of turning back towards Ely, I carried on along Short Causeway to Wardy Hill and out the other side, down Jerusalem Drove and Gravel Drove.

Just before I rolled into Witcham I had a real uh-oh moment when I came face to face with a rather unexpected steep devil of a hill.  *gulp* No choice but to tackle it, so huffed and puffed my way to the top on the granny gears, much to the amusement of the motorcyclist at the top of the hill who had stopped to make a phone call.  Didn't dare call it quits while someone was watching - my sense of pride, you know.  Mind, riding down the other side of the hill was fun, and from there it was a short squirt to Mepal. Given that I was riding into a stiff headwind, it took me just over an hour from door to door.

Had a lovely brew and chinwag with my friends and played with some cats and kittens.  Madam Dreadful took objection to my giving treats to cats other than her imperious self, and I got biffed for my pains... 

After an hour and a bit of setting the world to rights, it was back on my bike for the homewards leg, this time with a nice tailwind that had me bowling along quite merrily. Instead of taking the A142 (I wanted to avoid the horrible drag from Witchford up to Lancaster Way), I retraced my route to Coveney. By then I was thinking of the 40k as I had a little bit of time in hand, so there I turned right at St Peter's and headed down the hill along Green Drove towards Ely to give me the extra distance.

No traffic on the A10 at that time of a Saturday evening, so I crossed over and ground my way up West Fen Road and into Ely proper. Once in town, I take a left turn and join what is my route home from the station - back down to the A10, over the roundabout, onto the B1411 and the usual three miles home. An hour and 15 minutes, that. Not too shabby for me. 

While I put the tatties for supper on to cook (I'd prepped them plus veggies in the morning and had popped chicken thighs alongside other goodies in the crock pot) I did the maths and found that I was one mile short for the 40k... Drat... 

Not to be beaten by bad maths a second time, after the consumption of supper and before MOTD, I popped out to get a sneaky mile and a half in. Was treated to a spectacular night sky with moon and stars which made a lovely end to the day. Had a fabulous time on the bike - lovely weather, stunning views and a new and challenging ride. Total distance, 25 and a half miles. 

Today's observations: three jaywalking pheasants , more periwinkles in various hedgerows, heard several chiffchaffs, saw lots of ponies and sheep, the bouncing GSD in Way Head made a reappearance , and 14 assorted cyclists. Waved and said hello to all, even if a few of them were intent on being grumpypants. 

Now I really need that slice of chocolate cake though...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2017)

This mornings ride was one of those where you just wish you hadnt bothered .

Up early as got to pick daughter up an hour earlier than normal , 5 miles in Garmins chirps up Batteries low , another 2 miles later and my jacket lights go on to low batttery mode , a few miles later hit a large ripple in the road and the saddle drops , so decided to head homewards only 29 miles and home an hour earlier than needed , never mind always another day


----------



## Biff600 (2 Apr 2017)

Cracked 40 miles before 10am, now have the rest of the day to get drunk !!!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/924371072


----------



## gbb (2 Apr 2017)

Just a quick ride out today, 19 miles from Pboro down towards Stilton /Sawtry via Bullock Road. 
One stooping bird of prey, wings folded and fast moving, small buzzard sized i guess, quite spectacularly diving toward some trees. I don't think it was after anything, just diving from height maybe towards its roost in trees. Unusual to see that dive but I don't think Peregrine lived in open farmland so probably something else.
One large buzzard, one muntjack I assume, grazing without a care in the world in an adjacent field.
One, now getting monotonous, speed shimmy as I gathered speed downhill at one stage. Got it under control but it's annoying me now.
Good ride though.


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Apr 2017)

A really enjoyable ride this morning. Lovely sunny morning. Didn’t plan on going too far, so headed inland for a few mile. Horrible roads at this stage - they weren’t too busy, but some fast cars, some lorries, and the road surface would shake your fillings out!

Turned onto a farm road and it was like a different world. Quite soon, I was onto a road that I had never cycled on before. But I knew the roads - it was the countryside where I grew up. I hadn’t been on those farm roads for about 40 years!





I recognised the names of all the farms, and remembered camping/hiking/exploring as a kid.... There were a few new roads leading to the wind farms, but everything else was familiar.

I came to a junction. The road to the right took me down into the valley, towards the town. That’s the way I had intended to go. But the road to the left was “the road to the Scout Cabin” - So I turned left.

I hadn’t thought about the scout cabin since some time in the mid 70s - which is probably about the time it fell down! Basically a shed, or maybe an old farm building, a few miles along that road......

About half a mile later, a guy in a tractor waved me down. “You do know that this road is a dead end?”. “Yes, just exploring.... is this the road that went to the scout cabin?” Spent 5 minutes blethering to him - turns out he was in my cousin’s class at school....

I did find the site - nothing left there now. But great memories....
36km


----------



## Jon George (2 Apr 2017)

The weather appears to have encouraged folk to get out on their bikes - I must have seen at least thirty odd cyclists today. Went towards Old Felixstowe (where a numpty over-took me on the blind bend near the golf course) and later bumped into someone I haven't seen in years. (When is it polite to say to a person that you've forgotten their name? ) Took a detour onto the promenade to take this pic.






I'm now off to a pub.


----------



## Donger (2 Apr 2017)

Another Sunday morning, another Chilled Group club ride. Nothing chilled about this one, though. A 35 miler with over 2,100 ft (650 m) of climbing:.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/11960065#.WNl33OI0jhQ.facebook

As usual, I stuck on a little extra to the beginning and the end by taking the long way to and from Kingsway via the Pilot canal bridge. 43.4 miles for me today.
Great company, perfect sunny weather with a very gentle breeze. What's not to love? A nice anti-clockwise loop up and along the Cotswold edge, with notable climbs up to Selsley through Middleyard, up past the fire station to Paganhill from Cainscross and the big 'un up through Ruscombe and Whiteshill to Edge before a final steep little climb up to the golf course on Painswick Beacon. A great descent of Nut Hill into Upton St Leonards made all the climbing worthwhile (even though bits of the Ruscombe/Whiteshill climb were around 17%) .

Bumped into the Intermediates three times today, as their route was quite similar to ours. Always nice to catch sight of your own club's shirts out on the road. You've just got to love cycling in this brilliant Spring weather.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2017)

Gorgeous day today so off I went. 12 miles done. Lots of traffic on The roads today including motor bikes. Gorgeous sunny warm day. And I saw 2 cyclists.


----------



## The Bystander (2 Apr 2017)

Oh what a sunrise! A golden ball climbing into a clear blue sky. The forecast promised the absence of the recent seemingly constant wind too. Sadly it had clouded over by the time breakfast was over, still mild with a light wind though.

Today was going to be a short shakedown ride on the road bike for the first time this year. A couple of tweaks to adjust the saddle to go with the new shorter stem and all was well. I was flying along and feeling quite pleased with myself until the first of the Kettering CC TT riders flew by and left me putting things into perspective in their wake.

I had chosen the TT route as a shortish run to re-acclimatise myself to the road bike (not realising that there was an event today) but I felt immediately comfortable so added another loop up to Harrington and Rothwell to take it up to 25 miles.

It wasn’t just Kettering CC that I encountered; at least 2 other club runs, several social ride groups and a goodly number of solo riders and pairs crossed my path (there was some waving and nodding).

On the return leg I felt 25 miles wouldn’t be enough so added a detour to Old, Hannington and Orlingbury to take it up to 50km for the monthly challenge. There were still a few miles in the legs when I got home so maybe my first imperial half century will be on the cards soon.

Just the metric half this time:












20170402_route



__ The Bystander
__ 2 Apr 2017


----------



## cyberknight (2 Apr 2017)

Thats more like it  
https://www.strava.com/activities/924794119


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Apr 2017)

What a lovely sunny morning although the air was still chill. I met Margaret PR at Tunnel Hill. There were marshals there for a road race. LVRC promotion for the oldies apparently. We went by the school for Forthampton and the Hams. Plenty of riders were out singly and in various group sizes. Keen youngsters were in shorts. It's not even May yet. Clouts should not be cast etc etc. At Hartpury I surprised Margaret by heading up onto Woolridge. Lovely day for the view. Then on around by the College to emerge at Highleadon set us up for a coffee stop at The Trioscape. CTC riders abounded here. There is a meet this weekend at Apperley and 90 riders were out on the roads.

We rode the ramp up to Brand Green where the wood anemones were in fine form and there are signs that the bluebells are starting to show. As we dropped from Redmarley we decided to go by Pendock and Berrow and on into the Castlemorton lanes. Too soon it was time to part at Welland Stone. I'd just the standard run back after having had a lovely ride around with my friend. 48 smiles


----------



## PaulB (2 Apr 2017)

I've had mixed messages on the medical front but don't want to go in to that too much just yet but basically, one says I should cease and desist strenuous activity while another says I should carry on doing what I love doing. For the moment, running and mountain climbing is out but riding may well be my salvation. Here's today's ride. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1653835865


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Apr 2017)

I've just got back,after doing 30.44 miles in 2 hr 29 mins averaging 12.2mph. I did a bit of a loop as i didn't fancy being miles from home and puncturing,though touchwood i seem to have the puncture gods watching over me these days. I'm quite pleased with myself. That's the longest distance i've done since August,before my double hip break. I didn't intend going so far. I intended doing 15 miles,but after 15 i felt fine, so i did 20 miles and so on.I didn't make it easy for myself either. I picked out a few decent hills along the way. All in all a good ride,maybe 35 miles next week, then it wont be long before i can rejoin my club on their Wednesday "pensioners" slow ones" 4th division" 50 mile rides!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2017)

Forecast for Sunday was good...bright, not cold, very little wind. But then I went and prejudiced a good, long ride by going out to watch the Stranglers yesterday...beer, cocktails, thai food, dancing, sweating. Fair to say I wasn't in the best possible physical shape this morning

But, couple of pints of water, porridge and out we go. Still days are such a rarity around here I always try to do a bigger ride. This one included Holme Moss (which is hard), a real nasty one out of Holmfirth, Jackson Bridge (National Hill Climb venue), Oughtibridge climb, another one out of Bradfield and then, just when you're almost home, Snake Pass. All in 59 miles and 6,100ft of climbing

The roads were full...cyclists (I think there was a sportive on), motorcyclists (more of that later), vehicles. I knew it was a hard ride so I took it relatively easy over Holme Moss. First big effort...South Lane out of Holmfirth...done. Then almost immediately you get Jacksons Bridge where I've watched the National Hill Climb Championships. Tough climb but managed it ok.

Went past a major wind farm. The windmills are really spectacular close up






I decided to stop in Stocksbridge. Found a really nice café at the foot of Pea Royd Lane (another Hill Climb location). I was tempted by the big breakfast but went for the small....still a lot of climbing to do. £3 !!! A real bargain and warm enough to sit outside to eat






There's a sausage hiding under there.

More hills...Oughtebridge is hard work, Bradfield is hard too. Then final one of the Snake Pass. When I got to the top there was a helicopter






Turns out it was the air ambulance. A few hundred metres down the Glossop side there had been a collision between a motorcyclist and a car. Everyone seemed ok. But there had been some dodgy overtakes from motorcyclists all morning. Going too fast, trying to squeeze through small gaps. No surprise at all if one of them has misjudged something

Home, shower, coffee. Beers being chilled, roast pork and all the trimmings to come


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Apr 2017)

Cawood swing bridge














A lovely shorts wearing day in North Yorkshire. My regular 28 mile loop Heading to Cawood, Stillingfleet, Naburn, Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy, Oxton and Tadcaster.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2017)

A late start for me today, Dads taxi was needed early on, drove back from the station changed my shoes and out on the bike for 10. A fairly direct route out to Willoughby through Baginton, Wappenbury, Eathorpe, Marton, Birdingbury, Leamington hastings, Hill and Grandborough. A Wind assisted quick for me very enjoyable ride out. The ride back was largely into the breeze, a bit slower and more scenic. Out through Sawbridge, Broadwell, Long Itchington and Hunningham, when I got to the Leamington Road I turned right through Bubbenhall and Ryton. This is where I came across the Scooter Club, lots of Lambretta's and Vespa's running around, I'd forgotten that two stroke smell. Continued across the A45, theres a roundabout there now, put in because too many people were killed crossing the original crossroads, but I recon the new roundabout is more scary than the original layout.Continued through Wolston and into Coventry through Brandon and Binley Woods. Riding into Coventry I came across a fella on a recumbent trike riding with a friend on an ordinary bike, their pace was was impressive, on the climb up towards the Speedway Stadium I was struggling to stay with them and they gapped me near the top, riding through Binley Woods they just rode away from me, so well done who ever you were, you're going well. Another enjoyable morning out on the bike, 52 miles covered, a bit fresh at the start but warming up nicely as the day progressed, by the time I was on my way back I was over dressed and I was seeing lots of people cycling in short sleeves and shorts.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2017)

After yesterday's 100 miler Received a text from Andy did I fancy a ride Today with him and his wife Lisa who is very much a pootler so a nice relaxed ride for me .So meeting arranged for 1300 . Sunshining this morning so I decided to do a few miles before lunch. Out the door at 10.30 up through Newtown Linford up Sharpley hill and a climby route round the back off Markfield and down past Thornton reservoir and back home via Markfield and Newtown where the park was rammed due to the sunshine so parked cars everywhere so slow progress . Refuelled at home with bacon sandwich . Back out at 1230 to meeting point in Rothley via Cropston . Got to meeting point early so decided to go round the block at the first junction there Andy and Lisa having a rest . Pulled over and we chatted about where how far and how flat ( Lisa Dosn't like hills ) we were going . So off we go Cropston turned to Swithland on to a rolling lane .Coached Lisa into accelerating on the downhill instead of freewheeling to get some momentum to make the hills easier which seemed to work . Through Swithland and headed to the new cafe on Swithland lane which was very nice and quite busy .On down to Quorn and back to Mountsorrel where Andy and Lisa turned for home to complete a 16 miler .Well done Lisa her longest ride . From here I took my commuting road home . 37 miles in the bag in glorious conditions which made it a 150 mile weekend and took me past 2000 miles for the year . A great weekend on the bike


----------



## Freds Dad (2 Apr 2017)

Another nice pootle around the lanes this morning. A bit chilly to start with so full finger gloves, overshoes and a merino base layer were required but as I got some miles in the gloves changed to fingerless and the base layer came off.
Lots of cyclists around Wilmslow and Knutsford and again around Jodrell Bank probably because of the excellent cafe.
The Garmin was showing 38.5 miles as I got near home so a quick scoot around the block ticked it over to 40 as it seems so much further.

https://www.strava.com/activities/924761635


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2017)

After discovering my MTB had a puncture this afternoon, I decided to replace the inner tube with a slime one. Then took the bike round the village to make sure all was ok. 

Just about one mile I think.

I am unwell and I'm not supposed to be doing anything, I'm going stir crazy here.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Apr 2017)

Down to Brighton today with @rb58 and @RedRider, to bag Aprils qualifying ride for the imperial century a month challenge.
What a lovely day's cycling. So nice to see blue skies. It was a little nippy this morning at first. But decided to go with shorts for the first time this year. For some reason I was relieved that rb58 & RedRider were too. We were also blessed with very light winds for down and for the return.
With very little wind and light traffic we were enjoying the roads. The Gatwick rush was a rush and the swooping roads down to Staplefield were a dream.
We got to Brighton in Record time. So much so that the fish and chip place on the beach hadn't even started frying yet. But they got on the case when confronted by very hungry cyclists. As usual, the fish and chips didn't disappoint. We hung around for @StuAff to turn up as he was cycling from Portsmouth. Had a bit of a chat then we where back on our way home. By now you could feel the warmth of the sun. It's a bit of a mare getting out of Brighton with the traffic and the hill. The route home was the A23 cycle path all the way back to Handcross. Surprising good and clear of debris. But.. yeah.. one of us had to get a puncture.. me.
Once back on the main roads we were making very good progress back towards home. I left the other 2 just after Croydon and cracked out the last few miles to home.. to a very nice cup of tea.. and a demanding 7yo wanting me to play on the trampoline.

A lovely days cycling, it rarely gets better.


----------



## robjh (2 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> A late start for me today, Dads taxi was needed early on, drove back from the station changed my shoes and out on the bike for 10. A fairly direct route out to Willoughby through Baginton, Wappenbury, Eathorpe, Marton, Birdingbury, Leamington hastings, Hill and Grandborough. A Wind assisted quick for me very enjoyable ride out. The ride back was largely into the breeze, a bit slower and more scenic. Out through Sawbridge, Broadwell, Long Itchington and Hunningham, when I got to the Leamington Road I turned right through Bubbenhall and Ryton. This is where I came across the Scooter Club, lots of Lambretta's and Vespa's running around, I'd forgotten that two stroke smell. Continued across the A45, theres a roundabout there now, put in because too many people were killed crossing the original crossroads, but I recon the new roundabout is more scary than the original layout.Continued through Wolston and into Coventry through Brandon and Binley Woods. Riding into Coventry I came across a fella on a recumbent trike riding with a friend on an ordinary bike, their pace was was impressive, on the climb up towards the Speedway Stadium I was struggling to stay with them and they gapped me near the top, riding through Binley Woods they just rode away from me, so well done who ever you were, you're going well. Another enjoyable morning out on the bike, 52 miles covered, a bit fresh at the start but warming up nicely as the day progressed, by the time I was on my way back I was over dressed and I was seeing lots of people cycling in short sleeves and shorts.


A lot of those roads were on my commutes in 2014 and 2015. Lovely routes, I miss those daily rides.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Turns out it was the air ambulance. A few hundred metres down the Glossop side there had been a collision between a motorcyclist and a car. Everyone seemed ok.


I think I saw the back end of this on my way home this afternoon. It looked like bike might have gone into back of car after aborting a misjudged overtake?

Anyway, my ride today saw me pass over the Snake summit about 10.30am to meet wife and kids in the car park of The Ladybower Inn. We then all rode a pleasant loop of the Derwent valley paths in the sunshine before returning to the pub mid afternoon for Sunday lunch. Mrs Skol had a couple of glasses of wine so I had to drive back which is a shame as I would have liked to ride back over the Snake on the return leg too.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Apr 2017)

A big day yesterday, so hopefully you'll forgive me for being a day late with this report?

We rode the 'Epic' course at the Wiggle Vale Vélo, so it was up early to get to York for registration at 7:15 - and fun and games as I was directed to park under a tree with low hanging branches. The lad directing traffic kept waving me forward, I stayed where I was and pointed at the bike on the roof...after a moment the penny dropped and I was told to stay where I was. 

Anyway, that all done and after completing registration we were off to the start and into a chilly but bright Yorkshire morning, heading out of Murton up towards Stockton on the Forest, the Upper Helmsley and Sand Hutton, before dropping down to Stamford Bridge to cross the River Derwent.
Quite a group of cyclists were gathered at the traffic lights on the bridge and of course one who'd had to squeeze into the middle to be near their mates set off in a ridiculously tall gear and couldn't get clipped in so was wobbling all over the place and nearly took a couple of people off. Anyway, disaster averted it was through the village and off through Fangfoss and Bolton (the Yorkshire one) with a bit of a headwind, before skirting the top of Pocklington and heading back out into the countryside for the climb up Great Givendale, the first big hill of the day. I was riding the Pro Carbon and while the higher gearing (compared to the Road Comp) had been great on the flattish terrain so far, I really felt it as we started four miles of continuous climbing. 
Eventually we reached the top and the course separated, with us Epic riders turning east and after a little lumpiness along the tops, we were rewarded for all the climbing with lots of steady descending, broken by the first feed station at Huggate. Fed and water bottles topped up we were soon back on our way with more lumpiness but general descending to North Dalton, where shortly afterwards we turned north through Tibthorpe and then Wetwang, with a quick wiggle through the village and continuing north for a deceptive but stiff climb.
By this point the sun was out and it was getting rather warm, so a quick stop to take our jackets off and we continued to Sledmere where the course split again and we continued heading east through Cowlam on a lovely quiet road, eventually dropping down into Rudston, before being directed north once more - at this point we were just 6 miles from Bridlington and while it was tempting to carry on to the seaside, we had a ride to complete so it was off to Burton Fleming and feed station number 2.
A welcome break for more flapjack and the chance for a few stretches and it was time to turn back west and start heading back to York.

Unfortunately this also meant we now had a headwind to content with, as the wind had kindly changed direction from earlier...
It was nothing too horrendous, but just enough to make sure that you knew it was there all the time through Wold Newton, Foxholes, Butterwick, Weaverthorpe, Helperthorpe, East and then West Lutton, Kirkby Grindalythe, Dugglethorpe, North Grimston and then Birdsall, by which time the sun had come out again.





Unfortunately at Birdsall there was also a killer climb up onto the tops of the Wolds and at this advanced state of the ride it was _almost_ too much.
The high gearing (52/36 at the front, as opposed to 50/34) meant I was down to walking pace and I swear I thought I was going to pop a lung before I reached the top. But eventually I did and stopped at the first piece of flat tarmac to get my breath back and have a drink.
But, what goes up must come down and the reward for all that agony was the descent into Leavening - so steep it even had a marshal waving a flag to slow us down!  And I have to say that hydraulic disc brakes are worth every penny 
And in the village was feed stop 3, where a slightly longer break was taken along with a coffee.

With "only" 19 miles to go and only one "notable" hill we were in the home straight and it was just a matter of getting finished now, no matter how much our legs were grumbling, so we made the most of the descents and there was quite a bit of spinning going on but we kept grinding out the miles through Burythorpe, Eddlethorpe, Howsham and Bossall.
Eventually we turned onto the final loop through Sand Hutton, then Upper Helmsley, Warthill and Holtby. Then the dilemma of the day...the 'official' course was 98 miles - but what self respecting cyclist would get so close to their first imperial century and leave it at that?
Not us, that's for sure, so as we returned to Murton we turned off towards Osbaldwick adding a mile there before turning back to add another mile and ensure that we hit the ton.
And that we did as we cross the finish line on 100.08 miles 





*100.08 miles* (161.06km) in a respectable *7h 36m* at an average of *13.2mph* with *4,449ft* climbed. And six mini-bags of Haribo Tangfastic consumed. 
Hard work doesn't even begin to cover it. It's the closest I've ever come to binning off a bike ride, but I'm so glad that I stuck at it and ground out some difficult miles. Two new personal records (total distance, total ascent) and my first imperial century.
Plus we've raised a good wedge of cash for charity (see my sig.)

A great event with excellent work done all round by the marshals, the feed station volunteers and the crew at the end who cheered everyone over the line. And virtually all the cyclists taking part played the game, which always helps.
In fact, the only real fault I could find is who decided to set a route that is 98 miles long?  
An extra couple of miles could have easily been added into the route at several points, rather than doing what we did, but that aside it was good work all round.

And finally, the map:


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Apr 2017)

Now for todays ride.

After being out virtually all day Saturday on the bike I felt surprisingly chipper this morning, so decided to get a cheeky five-miler in before doing other stuff.
So a quick local spin was in order, if only to get the legs moving again and give the bike a shakedown.

Local roads to start and down to Cross Gates, with a quick loop through Manston and then out on Barrowby Lane for a straight mile out into the countryside that I've ridden loads, but not for ages. And I surprised myself after yesterday extertions that I averaged over 20mph over the mile.
A quick drink at the turnaround point and back the way I'd come, turning up form a loop around Pendas Fields and the run down to Barwick Road.
Then, instead of heading straight for home, I added another loop around Manston and then up to home.

So, a speedy *7.14 miles* (11.5km) in *30m 16s* at an acceptable average of *14.9mph*, with just 252ft climbed.

Nothing major, but just what was needed to get the legs working again and good fun - and a bit further than planned, so a bonus too!


----------



## Jon George (2 Apr 2017)

PaulB said:


> I've had mixed messages on the medical front ... while one says I should carry on doing what I love doing.



Don't die regretting things.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Apr 2017)

Once back from that London I was tired, but itching for a ride. I took my mountain bike as there was something I wanted to see.
Out through the fields at the end of the village, bouncing all over the shop and out by the phone box in Caldecote. Down the hill I went. I saw 29mph on my garmin. I'd have gone for 30 but I was running out of road!
A quick scoot along the Bourn road and then the bridleway to the Red House. Along here I stopped for a pee. This sign is in the gateway 




Over the A1198 and on to the broad, green bridleway that used to be a railway track. It's a bit dull, just a wide, mown corridor, minus flowers. I left this track to go up the edge of a field. I flushed s buzzard from a tree. It flew to a tree in the direction I was heading to join its mate who I'd already spotted. I went under the tree expecting them to fly. They eyed my hungrily!
So I'd reached my destination,Hayley wood. The bluebells are only just showing but the wood anemones, violets and oxlips are out. A chiffchaff was calling too














I then took a bridleway that took me to Gransden glider airfield. I just missed one taking off, never mind. The sky was good though 









I cycled through Bourn, the Lalbagh curry house smelling mighty fine, and then it was almost all bridleway home.
21 rural miles to get that nasty, smelly London from my lungs.


https://www.strava.com/activities/925265176


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Apr 2017)

I have finally pulled my finger out and got in touch with my local club, the Hounslow & District Wheelers, and up until last night was considering joining them today for a ride out to Clandon. I experienced some rather nasty pain whilst in London yesterday (Hard Rock café, a belated birthday lunch) which needed the magic pills to manage so thought better of it, last thing I wanted to do was get all 'leggy' on a first ride out.
Instead, the dawn awoke me at 0630, and being unable to sleep I popped a pill and headed out towards Hampton Court, figuring it would be quiet early in the morning. I'd made a minor adjustment to the saddle on the Roubaix, and it was in the wrong direction. Had to stop at Walton as it was too painful, a quick, small adjustment and all of a sudden it was super comfy, amazing what 1/2 a turn can do. Legs felt great though, such are the wonders of medicine nowadays, just a shame the body was lacking the energy to drive them. Must remember to eat better the night before. Anyway, Hampton Court was absolutely heaving with cyclists, even at just after 8:30am. Looped round and back through Bushey Park, then back towards home, metric century head now on. Usual roads out to Ascot before back via WIndsor Great Park, pausing for Soreen and a pic




49.9 miles at this stage, and a straightforward amble through the park and home saw a nice round 63 miles, and the April metric half done at a satisfying 16mph.
Now to sort myself out and get along to next weeks HDW ride


----------



## nickyboy (2 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I think I saw the back end of this on my way home this afternoon. It looked like bike might have gone into back of car after aborting a misjudged overtake?
> 
> Anyway, my ride today saw me pass over the Snake summit about 10.30am to meet wife and kids in the car park of The Ladybower Inn. We then all rode a pleasant loop of the Derwent valley paths in the sunshine before returning to the pub mid afternoon for Sunday lunch. Mrs Skol had a couple of glasses of wine so I had to drive back which is a shame as I would have liked to ride back over the Snake on the return leg too.



I was there at 2pm and the incident had happened not too long before; a police car shot up from the Sheffield side when I was passing the Snake Pass Inn. I couldn't make out what had happened but there was a guy sitting at the roadside in a space blanket who I presume was the motorcyclist

There was some very fast motorcycling today, most of whom looked in reasonable control. I had a dodgy overtake; I was going up the Snake and a biker coming the other way overtook some cars by coming into the middle of my lane when I was there. Twonk.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/925315583

104 mile Jolly today for the Saints Foundation training rides.





The posse at St.Mary's Stadium




A church






Some fields.






The Triban.

104 miles and a lovely sunny day.


----------



## gavgav (2 Apr 2017)

Dad opened the caravan back up last week and we headed up there for our first weekend break of the year. The weather was dire Friday, better yesterday and fabulous today, so I'm glad I chose today to do my bike ride.

Very chilly, first thing, at 4c,but glorious sunshine as I set out on what continues to be my favourite route outside of the Lake District. The main road down to Barmouth wasn't too bad, as the majority of the tourists hadn't yet woken up, one close pass but better than usual.

I dropped down to the promenade, pausing to capture the view over towards Porthmadog





The promenade was nice and quiet and very different to Friday, when I arrived. A tidal flood alert had been issued and I arrived just as high tide hit, with waves crashing over the sea wall and onto the road. Quite a sight really!

There was a fair bit of debris on the road, from the waves and so I had to take care to avoid the stones and sand, but managed to do so and then climbed up to the turning for Barmouth Bridge. It was quiet and nice to ride across it without having to stop for pedestrians and I then joined the Mawddach trail, heading for Dolgellau. It was really quiet, other than the odd cyclist and walker, and with the wind behind me I made good progress, the only obstacles being where the high tide had encroached onto the path and left pools of water, on Friday. 

Strava tells me that I knocked 14 minutes off my previous best time to Dolgellau!! I paused for a snack in my favourite spot overlooking the sports pitches, before looping through the town and then began the long steep climb up into the foothills of Cader Idris. I felt pretty good on the climb and again set my fastest Strava time.

Looking up to Cader Idris





Things had warmed up a little now and so I was able to lose one of my 4 layers and I arrived at the fabulous setting of Cregennan Lakes. It never ceases to amaze me how good the scenery is and with the sunshine today it was no exception. I enjoyed my lunch sat by the lake, and had one of those moments when it feels so great to be alive 

Cregennan Lakes









The view down to Barmouth Bridge wasn't bad either!





Whilst taking this photo I had a text from Dad, saying that he was in Barmouth watching a bloke who had driven his BMW down the lifeboat ramp and was now stuck in the sand!  I was hoping he would still be stuck when I got back down, so that I could just laugh.

On the steep descent I was stopped by a chap, to ask if I could tell his wife to turn back, when I reached her, as there was no room in the other car for a lift. Slightly confused, I agreed to do so and upon reaching her she explained there were 2 cars following in their party and they'd disappeared. I then came across the other 2 cars, on the hairpins and the first of which was struggling to get up the hill and sounded a bit rough . It is very steep and my brakes were very hot and sticking by the time I reached the main road again.

I rejoined the now very busy Mawddach Trail and had a very slow trip back across the bridge, avoiding pedestrians, now they'd all woken up and bizarrely a motorbike which I am pretty sure shouldn't have been being driven across the bridge 

Barmouth was now heaving, but no sign of the BMW (shucks!) but there was another high tide, not as big as Friday, but waves were still crashing onto the promenade!

The journey back up the main road to Talybont was fine and I arrived back at the caravan having thoroughly enjoyed the ride.

33.2 miles


----------



## derrick (2 Apr 2017)

Nice ride out to the Blue Egg, The club ride normally leaves East Finchley at 8-30 Sunday morning, Rather than ride to Finchley then back out again, We thought we would leave from Enfield at 8-30 take a steady ride out there then the rest of the club could catch us up.But we had such a good ride out we got to the Blue Egg in plenty of time, we where just finishing a full English when the rest of the club turned up. We all rode back together was another good ride with three of us ending up in the pub, A nice way to end the day, Roll on next weekend.
https://www.strava.com/activities/925299742


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2017)

Well done @NorthernDave . Did you watch the odometer click in to 3 figures ? . Good feeling passing the ton isn't ?


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well done @NorthernDave . Did you watch the odometer click in to 3 figures ? . Good feeling passing the ton isn't ?



Thanks - I was watching the Garmin like a hawk. 

It's great to have done an Imperial century, but i might leave the next one for a while...


----------



## Dec66 (2 Apr 2017)

Song of the day.


View: https://youtu.be/rSqcxFGFVas


First time having a proper ride in 8 (eight) months. In which time I've managed to put on over two stone, and my goodness I felt every ounce of it going up Station Road in Woldingham, and Star Hill.

A shade under 40 miles to ease me back in. Strava segments laughably bad.

Wore my EU cycling jersey too, all through Brexit country. I was expecting a close pass or two, but all that happened was that a fella in a car coming the other way near Knockholt flashed his lights at me, then gave me the thumbs up as I passed.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 Apr 2017)

*What did I do?*
Saturday…. https://www.strava.com/activities/923107989

Some pics?

The bunch






A view






Mid ride coffee stop… And a little snack for my Russian friend..






The bunch got a bit smaller… The views didn’t get uglier.






And the after ride refreshments…






If you want to find out more about this tours I am giving follow the links on my signature..

Pablo


----------



## Dec66 (2 Apr 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> *What did I do?*
> Saturday…. https://www.strava.com/activities/923107989
> 
> Some pics?
> ...


I am much liking your post-ride isotonic fluid replacement.

Bit like mine this afternoon. I popped round to the local, and ordered two pints of Guinness and one of their rather nice burgers.

I think I might have planned that, given I took cleat covers out with me.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2017)

Have to say (generally), some fabby photos of some absolutely amazing scenery, folks.  Was saying to the friends I visited yesterday that it's the land and the skies and the pleasure to be found in them that's one of the best bits of cycling. 

P.S. Liking the photos of the scrummy food too


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Apr 2017)

With blue skies this morning and all the family out for the day, I decided today was a good day for getting an early 50 in for April. 
The blue skies were a red herring as it turned out, and the promise of warm weather never materialised, and my choice of a single layer was a poor one... I spent much of the afternoon wishing I had a base layer on too. 

I headed northeast to start with, through Willian and Great Wymondley, before turning south to shadow the route of the A1 along the quieter B roads as far as Welwyn, where I headed west through Kimpton, and then on to the long drag uphill to Peters Green which is pretty much next to the back fence of Luton Airport. I stopped for a quick refreshment break here. Next, on to Breachwood Green, a very fast and exciting (40mph) decent into the valley before climbing up again to King's Walden and then Preston; From there it was a quick blast through Gosmore, and I was home. 

Lots and lots of other cyclists out today. After just getting in March's 50 with only a couple of days to spare, I was pleased to get April's qualifying ride in so early. Pressure off! 

Great Wymondley, with the early promising blue skies:





Kimpton Church:




The TCR between Kimpton and Peter's Green: 




Peter's Green:




Refreshments: 




King's Walden church: 










https://www.strava.com/activities/925006637

51k, 32 miles.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Apr 2017)

Cold vanquished so no quite 24 miles this afternoon. Headed west on the anticipation of little headwind given the weather forecast and managed to find one although the turbines at the local wind farm thought otherwise








Crossing the A59 the Police were closing that road westbound, it has a reputation of being one of more dangerous A roads - the name of the crossroads just to instill confidence is "Dangerous Corner"




Seemingly compulsory "golf ball" shot, with a cyclist going the other way




Looped back to the A59 to find it open eastbound, but only me going west




Crept along a narrow lane to the north of the reservoirs, wondered just how deep the puddles/potholes were.




The cyclist topping this climb had drafted behind me to the foot of it and then annoyingly shot past




Gave these two horses a wide berth just to be sure




1292ft climbed making the total this year 3/10th the way up Everest!


----------



## RedRider (2 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Down to Brighton today with @rb58 and @RedRider, to bag Aprils qualifying ride for the imperial century a month challenge.
> What a lovely day's cycling. So nice to see blue skies. It was a little nippy this morning at first. But decided to go with shorts for the first time this year. For some reason I was relieved that rb58 & RedRider were too. We were also blessed with very light winds for down and for the return.
> With very little wind and light traffic we were enjoying the roads. The Gatwick rush was a rush and the swooping roads down to Staplefield were a dream.
> We got to Brighton in Record time. So much so that the fish and chip place on the beach hadn't even started frying yet. But they got on the case when confronted by very hungry cyclists. As usual, the fish and chips didn't disappoint. We hung around for @StuAff to turn up as he was cycling from Portsmouth. Had a bit of a chat then we where back on our way home. By now you could feel the warmth of the sun. It's a bit of a mare getting out of Brighton with the traffic and the hill. The route home was the A23 cycle path all the way back to Handcross. Surprising good and clear of debris. But.. yeah.. one of us had to get a puncture.. me.
> ...


Great day out followed by two recovery pints in the ivy house pub and a recovery kebab in Lewisham. @rb58 is a bit of a beast and led the way for much of the way down and sprightly @ianrauk was itching to get off the front on the way back. A welcome stop at a garage after Gatwick on the way back along with a chicken butty and chocolate milk gave my own legs the lift they needed to make it home.
For the record we 'bagged' one of the rare bona fide cols on the eastern side of England when we went past pyecombe on the a23 cycle path. (I reckon @StuAff who'd made his way from Portsmouth probably crossed one of the others before meeting us.
Also Ian, my top speed today was 34.3mph which means my legs were spinning around 2.6 times per second so no wonder you were laughing!
105 miles and my first fixed century.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Apr 2017)

HDW club ride to Clandon House
Good turn out - over 20 perhapos about 24, two groups.

We went via Staple Hill and Newlands Corner
Good refershments from the garden centre cafe at Clandon house

rather fragmented ride back, managed to clip of part of the return.,
Estimated total including this
45 miles @ 15.5 mph ave moving speed
1939 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/924828807/


----------



## Nomadski (2 Apr 2017)

Went for a ride last week on a rare sunny warm day in Manchester to head over to a nasty hill called Gorsey Brow in Broadbottom (*chuckles*) that has come to my attention via a Rapha employee, which is at the backend of the B*stard (aka Kegs n Legs) ride @themosquitoking and I are signed up for in May.

Planned quite a hilly 34 miler to try and get some hills in the legs as I've been lazy these last few months.

Got some good prep in for Gorsey with the 0.4 mile 9% average Werneth Low Road Hill which caused my out of shape legs to start crying until I stopped to take photos, then a second long climb on the Compstall to Glossop road that for a section hit 9%-14%, a 2 mile climb averaging 5% on Longhurst Lane where the last 0.3 mile averages 10%, and then finally the Gun Road climb, 8% for 0.3 miles.

The route was beautiful so it seemed inappropriate not to stop and take lovely pictures for you all, and it had nothing at all to do with being unfit and needing to stop for breathers.











Horsey Selfie






























After this, I knew I was treated to a nice downhill before hitting the main event, Gorsey Brow. As I turned the corner at the top of Gun Road, a 4x4 came speeding up the narrow country lane, and I moved to the verge as we crossed. Seconds after moving back to the middle of the road my rear tyre made a distinct banging kind of noise (it was a bang) and I came to a sudden stop.

My Spidey senses advised me the amount of green suddenly thrown on the rear of my bike meant my slime inner tube had suffered a puncture beyond its capabilities to self heal,






and upon taking the tube out, took me no longer than mere seconds to find the hole itself....






The tube had splashed it's innards all over the tyre like an excited Hulk.






Worse still, the spare I had in my saddle bag was for the Cube CX bike with 33mm tyres I had ridden previously. I guessed I could get away with partially pumping up the spare....the tyre now told me otherwise....






Seemed the tyre had suffered the same fate as the inner tube, no amount of roadside staring was going to fix it so after all the hard work getting up the hill, I had to walk down it again to get to a landmark to avoid telling the nearest taxi firm I was "by a bush, directly under the sun".

Hours later, and £40 lighter I checked out the true state of affairs with my tyre...






Not too good after 40 miles on an endurance tyre.






I checked the rim to make sure it wasn't my wheel trying to kill me but the rim looked fine.











Written a quick note to Wiggle to have them look at the tyre as I didn't feel I'd ridden over anything worthy of causing such rubber annihilation, nor did I find any debris in the tyre or inner tube.

So anyway, my first ever abandoned ride, 4 miles away from the elusive Gorsey Brow, meaning I have to do it all over again.

I still like bikes though.


----------



## galaxy (3 Apr 2017)

Spent most of Yesterday Gardening and Dog walking. Had a nice shepherds pie in the oven and a Caed needed posting. So we jumped on mountain bikes and of to post box. Took the road there to Kimbolton, then The of road version back. Only 5 miles but at a great time of the evening. Back as the sunset and dusk kicked in. Good few cyclists pass by our new house. It's so cool to watch them go by from the Garden


----------



## galaxy (3 Apr 2017)




----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (3 Apr 2017)

*My Sunday was like....
*
We did this ride... https://www.strava.com/activities/924504308 61 km and 1150 meters of elevation gained.

Some pics? Here we go...

The group all over the climb...






Getting to the top..






Celebrating...






Mandatory sign picture with the group..






11:30 am we were back in town... But to me was already beer o'clock... Refueling time.






If you planning to visit Malaga one day and need a bike guide that knows the area... I can recommend you one...


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Went for a ride last week on a rare sunny warm day in Manchester to head over to a nasty hill called Gorsey Brow in Broadbottom (*chuckles*) that has come to my attention via a Rapha employee, which is at the backend of the B*stard (aka Kegs n Legs) ride @themosquitoking and I are signed up for in May.
> 
> Planned quite a hilly 34 miler to try and get some hills in the legs as I've been lazy these last few months.
> 
> ...


That's raised the p*ncture fairies game to a new level! Glad you didn't lose control and hit the tarmac..


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Went for a ride last week on a rare sunny warm day in Manchester to head over to a nasty hill called Gorsey Brow in Broadbottom (*chuckles*) that has come to my attention via a Rapha employee, which is at the backend of the B*stard (aka Kegs n Legs) ride @themosquitoking and I are signed up for in May.
> 
> Planned quite a hilly 34 miler to try and get some hills in the legs as I've been lazy these last few months.
> 
> ...



Unlucky. Those are all my local climbs. Joel Lane (the one to the top of Werneth Low) is a tough one but Longhurst Lane is really nice except the final kicker isn't it?

I do Gorsey Brow every now and then as it's only a couple of miles from me. One tip though...only do it on a dry, warm day. The steepest bit (and we're talking 25%) needs you to get out of the saddle. If it's damp you'll spin and it becomes a real struggle. One final tip for Gorsey Brow.....if you come from Charlesworth (as you were planning on doing) cycle past the turn off to GB for a bit, then turn around to get a run at the left turn. It starts v steep so a bit of momentum will help


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2017)

Another quick ride on the Kingpin into town today to the bank, then to Timpson's to collect the Fragrant MrsP's jacket that was in for repair...but they've lost it! 

Then back along the cycle path were I got accosted by some people from a local Methodist church who were giving away free chocolate Easter Eggs on the corner of the road, well it seemed rude not to take, so I did and just had it with a cup of tea. 

Then I got stopped again by a rather charming cat that seemed lost, I picked her up to make sure she was OK and had a collar, gave her a tickle and a cuddle and sent her on her way. 

A lovely day, but I was feeling a bit tired on the way home, I'm still a bit crook.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Apr 2017)

All this talk of Gorsey Brow got me wondering where this fearful climb was. I know the road, have been down a couple times and don't remember it being anything impressive. Guess I know where I will be heading next time the opportunity arises......


----------



## hondated (3 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeee, I got my first ever 40k in!
> 
> much to the amusement of the motorcyclist at the top of the hill who had stopped to make a phone call.  Didn't dare call it quits while someone was watching - my sense of pride, you know.
> 
> ...


----------



## hondated (3 Apr 2017)

Ian bit ni


ianrauk said:


> Down to Brighton today with @rb58 and @RedRider, to bag Aprils qualifying ride for the imperial century a month challenge.
> What a lovely day's cycling. So nice to see blue skies. It was a little nippy this morning at first. But decided to go with shorts for the first time this year. For some reason I was relieved that rb58 & RedRider were too. We were also blessed with very light winds for down and for the return.
> With very little wind and light traffic we were enjoying the roads. The Gatwick rush was a rush and the swooping roads down to Staplefield were a dream.
> We got to Brighton in Record time. So much so that the fish and chip place on the beach hadn't even started frying yet. But they got on the case when confronted by very hungry cyclists. As usual, the fish and chips didn't disappoint. We hung around for @StuAff to turn up as he was cycling from Portsmouth. Had a bit of a chat then we where back on our way home. By now you could feel the warmth of the sun. It's a bit of a mare getting out of Brighton with the traffic and the hill. The route home was the A23 cycle path all the way back to Handcross. Surprising good and clear of debris. But.. yeah.. one of us had to get a puncture.. me.
> ...


Ian bit nippy is an understatement as I went out down here in Eastbourne and did an 18 mile loop at 5.30 am and it was freezing cold so you did better than you thought.


----------



## hondated (3 Apr 2017)

Glad I am now old as I ride my motorbike sensibly these days. I am surprised to read about speeding motorcyclists in your area as I thought you had average speed cameras all around the notorious for speeding areas.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2017)

I got my Imperial Century challenge ride for April done yesterday.

Up early, though not as early as planned as my alarm didn't go off, but still managed to get out on the road at about quarter past seven. I was using the Raleigh for its first big ride of the year and heading for Lake Vyrnwy which entailed skirting through the suburbs of Shrewsbury initially then going through Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerly and Knockin, then out on the road to Llynclys and up the Tanat Valley to Penybont Fawr and up Cwm Hirnant to Llanwddyn and the lake.

The ride went pretty well with blue sky and light winds. Traffic was mostly well behaved and there were a surprising number of motorcyclists out who were all on their best behaviour and didn't give me any bother at all.

I had one moment which made me jump. Passing a junction a cyclist suddenly shot into view from my left and on a collision course with me ......... just as well it was only my reflection in a mirror hidden in the undergrowth.

Reaching the lake I did an anti-clockwise lap before heading for a cafe. Artisans was crammed so I decided to go down the road a short way and try the Old Barn Cafe which seems pleasant to me, has seating with a view outside and does a nicer hot chocolate.

On my first lap of the lake I'd found I couldn't keep up the sort of pace I've done previously with this bike on this flat road. The return lap started out in a similar vein, not helped by the amount of traffic there now was round the lake (cars, motorbikes, cyclists and runners all competing for use of the narrow lane) and lots of standing water from recent rain. It did improve as I went round and I eventually got into a rythm and the speed crept up to a very nice 18-20 mph. 

Leaving the lake behind I had a fast descent along the twisty road to Abertridwr where my second big climb of the day started. I noticed another rider up ahead and feeling energetic, thought I could catch him. My legs had other ideas after that fast riding and I very quickly gave up on that one. However, approaching the summit I noticed the other rider only just going over the crest (I assume he'd stopped on the way for some reason) and I caught him on the descent. We chatted (he was also out to do a century and had come over the pass from Bala) and stayed together until just after Penybontfawr where my legs cramped up on the short climb.

He waited at the top of that climb for me but when we moved on again I wasn't able to keep pushing as hard as I'd been so let him stroll away at his own pace. A food stop seemed like a good idea so I paused by the junction for Llanrhaeadr and had my lunch.

A bit of food helped a great deal and with a light tailwind as well I made great progress down the Tanat Valley back to Llynclys. I didn't want to simply retrace my steps so turned right before Osbaston and headed for Maesbrook, Melverley, Prince's Oak and Westbury where I should have had another stop for a bite to eat, however being fairly close to home I decided not to which proved to be a mistake.

I was alright through Stoney Stretton and Edge but started to feel slow on the climbs at Shorthill and Exfords Green. The short route home via Lyth Hill didn't appeal so I took the flatter but longer way through Condover.

108.6 miles for the day at a very pleasing 14.1 mph moving average (almost exactly 9 hours when all the stops are included)






Starting out into a fabulous (if slightly chilly) morning.





Kinnerley





In the Tanat Valley having just crossed the Afon Tanat at Pedair Ffordd.





Climbing into the hills towards Hirnant




The wild and bleak looking outlook at the summit of the climb.




A good flow over the spillways at the dam.





Oxford must have taken a wrong turning. Elevenses stop and on boat race day I get to see my own version of it.





Another view across the lake from a little further down the road.





There are a few roadside waterfalls round Vyrnwy and there was quite a lot of water on the road too in places. The bike is plastered in mud.





On my way home now and pausing for a last look at the Briedden hills just before I cross the border back into England.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Apr 2017)

A lovely evening in North Yorkshire so a steady 10 mile MTB ride on my 16 year old Marin Muirwoods, still a lovely ride.
I'm really lucky to live where I live, straight out of the door up Towton Moor and over to Hazelwood Castle plus lots of bridleways and farm tracks near and around The battlefield.


----------



## Aravis (3 Apr 2017)

It was pretty painful looking out yesterday on one of the most perfect cycling days imaginible. My opportunity was today, a bit breezy around here but not at all bad.

Time for another imperial century a month qualifying ride. My mount was to be a newly acquired beast which last Wednesday looked like this:






Apart from the frame and forks, all that remains are the headset, seat post (the bit that sticks in the frame anyway) and bolt, and the bottle cage bolts - I think that's it. I had to buy a threadless stem adapter and a couple of cables. Everything else comes from from my just-retired tourer. For a while I've been wondering about reconfiguring a reasonable quality hybrid as a tourer, and if ever there's been a moment to do it, this is it.

Here it is this afternoon on the northern slopes of Bredon Hill, near Pershore. The familiar Malverns on the left, and the Clee Hills showing nicely on the right. The Long Mynd was clearly visible but doesn't quite show up in the picture. The sky was much bluer earlier on and I'm looking quite pink this evening.





Because there was obviously a significant chance I'd need rescuing, I did a looping ride of 125.42 miles that stayed reasonably close to home. In the event there were no problems at all, and the experiment was passed with flying colours.

The nature spot of the day was a water rail which ran across the road in front of me.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> All this talk of Gorsey Brow got me wondering where this fearful climb was. I know the road, have been down a couple times and don't remember it being anything impressive. Guess I know where I will be heading next time the opportunity arises......



You know I'm no great shakes as a climber right? Well I've done hill repeats on Gorsey Brow so it's not _that_ hard. It's steep at the bottom but you're fresh...then there is a decent stretch of 10% where you can spin it up. The only hard bit is the very top where it's 25%. You'll have no problem


----------



## Nomadski (3 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> That's raised the p*ncture fairies game to a new level! Glad you didn't lose control and hit the tarmac..



Thanks, fortunately it happened right at the top so only had a small moment of brakeypanic. I think I had the full P Fairy Mafia out for me.



nickyboy said:


> Unlucky. Those are all my local climbs. Joel Lane (the one to the top of Werneth Low) is a tough one but Longhurst Lane is really nice except the final kicker isn't it?
> 
> I do Gorsey Brow every now and then as it's only a couple of miles from me. One tip though...only do it on a dry, warm day. The steepest bit (and we're talking 25%) needs you to get out of the saddle. If it's damp you'll spin and it becomes a real struggle. One final tip for Gorsey Brow.....if you come from Charlesworth (as you were planning on doing) cycle past the turn off to GB for a bit, then turn around to get a run at the left turn. It starts v steep so a bit of momentum will help



Thanks for the tips, really will need to go check it out. It sounds horrible. I loved the route till my moment, for me very challenging at the moment, but such beautiful views it didn't really matter.

I know all hills are different but how does Gorsey Brow compare to that Joel Lane climb I did complete en route?



nickyboy said:


> You know I'm no great shakes as a climber right? Well I've done hill repeats on Gorsey Brow so it's not that hard. It's steep at the bottom but you're fresh...then there is a decent stretch of 10% where you can spin it up. The only hard bit is the very top where it's 25%. You'll have no problem



There you go @themosquitoking. 10% "decent stretch" "spin it up". 



nickyboy said:


> You know I'm no great shakes as a climber right? Well I've done hill repeats on Gorsey Brow so it's not that hard. It's steep at the bottom but you're fresh...then there is a decent stretch of 10% where you can spin it up. The only hard bit is the very top where it's 25%. You'll have no problem



It's all relative! A fit rider doing it near home might be a different kind of challenge to two unfit riders (one of which who doesn't like hills and sub 20 degree temps) doing it 50 odd miles into a saddleworth, holmfirth, Holme moss, glossop, stalybridge ride, albeit with the promise of free beer at the end! :P

I actually have no idea of the hill, I never made it there but the Rapha gentleman who knows the Polocini organiser certainly built it up as a challenge!


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2017)

A combined utility and leisure ride for me this afternoon to try and shake off the tiredness left from Saturday's efforts. Was lovely and warm, so just had a crop top under my jacket, put on ordinary leggings (but alas unpadded) and ditched full finger gloves for mitts.

Started out by heading into Downham, but this time stopped off at the garage to settle up the bill for my car's MOT (which it had failed rather spectacularly ) and to tell them that it's no point throwing nearly four figures at a car that will probably fail again next year. The bods there did admire my bike though. 

From there, I pedalled off through the village and towards Way Head to ride my usual loop via Coveney. Was hard work into a pretty brisk headwind, so was glad to stop outside St Peter's for a drink and a few haribo.  Then it's down the hill and off towards Ely along West Fen Road. A crosswind meant a few interesting moments when bridging gaps in the hedgerows, but no dramas.

When I hit the A10 past Isle Vets the last of the commuter traffic seemed to be clearing away and the legs still felt reasonable, so instead of riding just the single junction and turning off to head back to Downham, I carried on towards Littleport, now helped along by a nice tailwind. It's not a ride I do terribly often because of the traffic, but it's one that offers a couple of long if not especially steep climbs, so it's a different kind of effort.

That was all going swimmingly until about halfway between Ely and Littleport, I had not one but two very close passes - both HGVs and both from the same Kings Lynn based hauliers.  I could have reached out and touched the trucks as they went by, and they then compounded the rubber underwear moments by pulling in just a few feet away from my front wheel... 

With that negotiated, it was back down Black Bank Road into another stiff headwind and two miles of hell, as the wind had picked up markedly since I'd left Coveney.  Fortunately from there it's not far to ride home. By then my bum was hurting and my hands were numb - too little padding on one and too much on the other - so was glad to finish the ride.  I see a visit to Decathlon happening in the near future.

16 miles today, but it'll be a ride I'll only be attempting at a weekend in future I think...


----------



## nickyboy (4 Apr 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Thanks, fortunately it happened right at the top so only had a small moment of brakeypanic. I think I had the full P Fairy Mafia out for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's definitely challenging, particularly with plenty of miles in the legs. But follow my tips....don't turn right onto it immediately, go a bit further up into Broadbottom then turn around and get a run at the first steep bit. Then on the middle section where the gradient becomes manageable try to hold a bit in reserve as the final 100m or so is really steep.

There are much harder hills in the Peak District such as Winnats, Pyms Chair, Combs Lane. I'd say Holme Moss is harder too, particularly with a headwind, as it's much longer


----------



## PaulB (4 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> a few haribo.



Highly suspicious. Do you have a TUE for the Haribo?


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

PaulB said:


> Highly suspicious. Do you have a TUE for the Haribo?



Nope, I've got that for the peanut butter M&Ms LOLOLOL


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (4 Apr 2017)

Not much to say about today...

I let the pic make the talking... (that is me suffering up the hill)






And the Strava link... https://www.strava.com/activities/927503229


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Apr 2017)

Rich B and I met in the Green. Mrs 26 drove over to Upton and was waiting with Julian H and Pete M. Broadway was the plan so down through the school and on over to Tewkesbury we rode. It was a bit grey and that north wind was chill. The road towards Bredon was a bit busy so we peeled off for Kinsham. That left us less of the ramp to Conderton to climb. At Wormington we went by Aston Somerville where brain nav temporarily glitched. It didn't take long for the error to be reported and corrective action to be taken. Not long after the cafe in Broadway hove into view.

Our return route tended to catch a noticeable bit of that wind. Mrs 26 was powering away at the front with Pete M being the gentleman on her wheel. We three watched from a short distance. Jules was thinking of the stiff ramp before Elmley Castle. Today it didn't seem so tough. Around by the Combertons we seemed to have an easy section but turning north from Eckington reminded us of that wind. Jules peeled off for home at Defford while Pete and Mrs 26 headed for parked cars at Upton. Rich and I took the standard route back with hindrance from that wind. That was the longest ride Rich has done for quite some time. No trouble for him either. He has an Audax soon so he's in good shape for another 100+ km ride. 65 smiles.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Apr 2017)

Seems to be wind all the time of late, and I always seem to be riding in to it. Stuck on the commute again, and a nice ride in last night in shorts, bit chilly on the way home in the early hours so glad I took a jacket. Had to go up the high street twice today, once for food, and again later to collect a new tap which will define what I do on Friday
Back to the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Apr 2017)

11 miles MTB ride this evening. Towton Moor to Hazlewood Castle then across to the Chapel of St Mary, Lead near Towton which is the smallest loveliest little building just stuck in the middle of a field!
I'm loving these lighter nights, great ride.


----------



## Buck (4 Apr 2017)

It's been a while but now the intensity of year end at work had peaked I was determined to get out on the bike. A lovely evening and an earlier than usual finish from work helped! I normally pick up the Buck offspring from Karate on a Tuesday but a negotiation with Mrs Buck meant I was to take them and she would bring them back #result.

Up Marsh Lane out of the village and at the Sovereign, straight up the hill and staying on the A629 through Birsdedge and High Flatts then onto Ingbirchworth and then up to Hoylandswaine Roundabout. The legs felt heavy and I knew I wasn't making any real pace but the tailwind was helping - that is until I came back on myself at the roundabout then straight into a headwind  The beautiful sky and setting sun motivated me forward though and I carried on before taking a left up the side of the reservoir and then more headwind punishment up Horn Lane before a right turn up Broadstone Lane brought some welcome relief. 







By now my unfit legs were feeling it a little as I told myself off for not making time to get on the bike (easier said than done!) As I crested the brow of the hill the last of the sun said goodbye then a final push around the back of the quarry and then down the hill to home with tired legs but a smile on my face - I love these lighter evenings!! 








15.4 mile and 1,010 ft of climbing.


----------



## Gareth C (4 Apr 2017)

Beautiful Weardale...






























https://www.strava.com/activities/925174371

https://www.relive.cc/view/925174371


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2017)

Gareth C said:


> Beautiful Weardale...
> View attachment 345736
> 
> 
> ...


Were you ok in those poor weather conditions.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> It's definitely challenging, particularly with plenty of miles in the legs. But follow my tips....don't turn right onto it immediately, go a bit further up into Broadbottom then turn around and get a run at the first steep bit. Then on the middle section where the gradient becomes manageable try to hold a bit in reserve as the final 100m or so is really steep.
> 
> There are much harder hills in the Peak District such as Winnats, Pyms Chair, Combs Lane. I'd say Holme Moss is harder too, particularly with a headwind, as it's much longer


Combs Lane is tough but manageable (I know it from when I lived in Hartington). Anyway back to today's ride-a fantastic day in the words of Haircut 100. I caught the ferry across Windermere to Bowness, then a steady climb up on the B5285 towards Kendal, before turning off down a narrow windy.lane towards Ings. Lots of gates to open and shut to stop our woolly friends from straying though.. Past the Watermill (bit early in the ride for a pint),across the lovely (not) A591 before heading down a handy back lane that pops you out on the A592 near Troutbeck church (you can also get to Windermere this way). Time to start the climb up Kirkstone Pass! Actually it's not that steep, just long, and you do get some cracking views along the way. There is a brutally steep lane that goes up past the Golden Rule in Ambleside which I mean to try some time, also Holbeck Lane just before Troutbeck Bridge, which they use in the Fred Whitton.
After despatching Kirkstone, I enjoyed a stoating downhill run into Patterdale and on to Glenridding before leaving Ullswater for a steady uphill grunt towards Dockray and Matterdale ...a 4x4 driver gave me a thumbs up (!!). There's an especially fine display of daffodils in Matterdale churchyard at the moment, but luckily there weren't too many on the roads today. Like that Newton bloke said, what goes up must come down,or something like that and I popped out on the A66 at Troutbeck #2 , then west onto the C2C as far as Threlkeld. It was clouding over a bit now and I was glad I hadn't decided to get rid of any layers! After Threlkeld, the sun came out to play again and I enjoyed a nice run down the B road towards the north end of Thirlmere., then across the dam and down the quiet lane on the westside (westsiiide!). It's not so quiet that walking in the middle of the road is a good idea though...
Nearly beer time woohoo, just the climb up and over Dunmail Raise (sunny!) and into Grasmere past Thorney How, then Tweedies-the Sleeping Lemons (Wild Beer Company) was especially good. That was a welcome stop for sure...just a nice easy ride back to Far Sawrey via Rydal, Under Loughrigg, Wray castle and the Windermere lakeside path., enjoying the views across the lake. Even the climb up from the ferry didn't feel too painful (a mere 16%, pah) and I made a most excellent Ruby when I got back. Not a bad little ride all in all and 2 months to go until the peak Epic-went the distance now I'm not gonna stop!


----------



## Basil.B (5 Apr 2017)

First ride this year in shorts, well I had no choice - bib tights were hanging to dry on the washing line.
28 miles.


----------



## derrick (5 Apr 2017)

A nice 65 miles in the sun, A mate and myself did a nice loop of Stanstead airport this morning, the sun was out a little bit breezy but hey ho could not turn down the chance of a nice ride,Took a wrong turn and ended up on the A120 whoops, After a couple of miles on busy roads we where soon back on the country lanes, Not to busy on the roads no close shaves or anyone shouting at us, it must have something to do with the sun being out, lol. Ended back at our local for a couple of beers and my wife joined us for the second one, great way to spend a Wednesday.
https://www.strava.com/activities/929169652


----------



## Old jon (5 Apr 2017)

Yes, ride report one day late. I dunno what to say.
Totally different Tuesday. A friend had suggested this ride, starting in Harrogate. Never say no, so off I went. This involved leaving my bed at gormless o’ clock, to catch a train and so on, but the ride was well worth it.

Harrogate station is a pretty good place to leave behind, so off we pedalled. My directions may be slightly adrift, it is a long time since I have ridden around here. Anyway, the Nidderdale Greenway was followed all the way to Ripley, very peaceful and a good leg loosener for me. Out of Ripley on I think the Pateley Bridge road, B 6165 and turn right at the first available opportunity. We rode on, some stunning scenery near and far and an amount of climbing also. No grumbles, this is Yorkshire. After a while, Watergate Road appears on the right, pedal along to the Fountains Abbey visitor centre and have a munch stop. Ride along to Studley Royal, find St Mary’s Church, turn on the camera and enjoy that long, long descent.



So, along to Ripon, my map has just disappeared from the Garmin page, and by the time we reached Bishop Monkton any charge had disappeared from the Garmin as well. But, in Bishop Monkton the main street is easily found, it has a stream running alongside. Deliberately, I must add. Both pubs were shut as well, that was probably also deliberate. Anyway, along the main street, stream on your left, and at the end turn left onto the road that eventually takes you to the road that leads into Knaresborough. Is the pub at the side of the railway station called the Mitre? No matter, a pint and some rather good grub were most welcome followed by a happier pedal along to Bilton and eventually back to the station at Harrogate and the train back home. Great weather, wonderful ride and I am going to say 35 miles including the Leeds bits for the day. Big grins.

Flat battery Garmin means less map.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Apr 2017)

All packed I rode to the station. My 4 and 3/4 hour train journey took an extra hour as a freight train ahead of us broke down. I got to finish reading my book! Underway from Carlisle I had the devil of a headwind and my luggage wasn't helping on the up slopes. I made steady if slow progress. I've done this route before but I had my Sat Nav to assist with Brain Nav. It was a good combination as no wrong turnings were made. Eventually I got to well known territory and faced the stiff ramp up from Gilcrux. I was tiring too so nothing for it but to plug away. Thankfully I arrived to unpack and head back into Cockermouth for some comestibles. Shopping miles have been included. 36 tough smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2017)

Woke before the alarm at 0450hrs this morning, so made the most of it and extended my commute an extra couple of miles. Chilly this morning with a headwind made for cold fingers. Nice enough ride home this evening, still mild at just after 7pm.
Same again tomorrow, though I'd rather the extra 10 minutes in bed please


----------



## hondated (5 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Seems to be wind all the time of late, and I always seem to be riding in to it. Stuck on the commute again, and a nice ride in last night in shorts, bit chilly on the way home in the early hours so glad I took a jacket. Had to go up the high street twice today, once for food, and again later to collect a new tap which will define what I do on Friday
> Back to the commute tomorrow.



I can relate to as I am sure down here in Eastbourne we get permanent winds going both ways and I am always heading into a head wind. That saying if it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger really isn't true in my opinion.


----------



## Donger (5 Apr 2017)

What a beautiful Spring evening in Gloucestershire. I took advantage of it by riding out to Arlingham and back in my shorts, short sleeved top and sunglasses. Passing through Elmore, I came across loads more pheasants. There always seems to be a solitary one hanging around near this house, and I wonder whether this might be the very one I headbutted a couple of weeks ago:




Elmore looked lovely in the sunshine. I have always liked this cottage with the twisted yew tree in the garden:




When I got to Arlingham,I decided to hang a left at the crossroads and take a less ridden path. In fact I think I'd only ever gone this way once before. One of those muddy, rutted little lanes where grass grows in the middle led me out to the banks of the Severn where you get glimpses out towards the estuary. This is the big bend in the river that is visible on the atlas of Britain (and probably from space). It is quite desolately quiet apart from the sound of wildfowl (being not far from Slimbridge), and I like that.




Whereas everywhere else I go round here, the ducks and the pheasants mostly act nonchalantly as I pass, here they all took flight as soon as they spotted me, and fled in noisy panic. Evidently not many people come here.
Here is one of the many sluice gates around here, meant to stop the tidal bores from surging up the little tributaries and drainage channels. You can tell how big the tides get by the depth of this drainage channel. (In the background is the grass levee along the banks of the Severn):




After my diversion along this muddy and rutted little lane, I headed back to my usual viewpoint opposite the town of Newnham on Severn on the West bank opposite, and admired the view westwards towards the Forest of Dean:




Another really enjoyable little evening ride to boost my mileage and keep my legs turning. 26.9 miles tonight. Loving my cycling right now.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2017)

hondated said:


> I can relate to as I am sure down here in Eastbourne we get permanent winds going both ways and I am always heading into a head wind. That saying if it doesn't kill you it makes you stronger really isn't true in my opinion.


Predominate wind direction means I get a headwind on the way home from work, and after a 12hr shift I sometimes find myself wondering why I don't take the van to work (doesn't last long though)


----------



## robjh (5 Apr 2017)

The best weather was forecast for early today so I was up and out before 8, and rode eastwards along the Essex and Suffolk borders to Long Melford, doing a reccy for a ride I'm leading soon. It was a sunny morning but still quite chilly at the start.
From Duxford I took the newish A505 cycle path to the Abingtons, then climbed up to Balsham. Near Brinkley I caught a strong, sweet pungent smell from the fields that reminded me of fresh coriander - this seemed highly unlikely so I wonder if it was some kind of crop feed? I passed Cowlinge, crossed the A143 to Hawkedon, and got to Long Melford just after 10, after 35 miles with a decent tailwind. LM's main street has half a dozen cafés, so I chose one, and by 11 was on my way back.
I took a more southerly route, and made an early mistake which added 7 miles to my journey, through the pretty but very strung-out Belchamp villages. Once back at Clare, I headed through Kedington and Great Wratting back to Balsham and home. This time I had a strong headwind, the sun had gone in, and the ride back over the wide open fields in those parts was a harder deal than the ride out. It took me 42 miles this way, and with a couple of stops I got back around 2.30.

_near Great Bradley ; Hawkedon_








_Long Melford_


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2017)

Tuesday was a pretty miserable looking day, but they were saying there'd be no rain, so I decided to start the month's riding

The poor lass on the right got berated for going to the wrong side, as far as I was concerned, she was kind enough to give way and stay still.






I thought at first this guy was painting, with the amount of white dust in the air. Actually he was sanding off (?) and still at it when I returned some hours later.






Not sure he had the idea behind kayaking, don't you have to put the kayak in the water?






Just in case you thought it wasn't nasty weather ....






As I got up to the road these two lads passed me, they looked good, I caught up with them at the road works. I imagine the road closure had stumped them and they were discussing which way to go. As it happened they turned right and I asked if I could go through the road works, was thanked for asking and waved through. Someway down that road I turned right and met them again coming the other way. Further on, just before my left turn there they were again, crossing into the road I was about to take. They appear in the videos below.






The road to Frithsden, an attractive part of NW Herts. At one point I had a driver behind me who seemed afraid to overtake, so I briefly stopped.



So after the nice fast run down hill, payback time. But at least I didn't have to get off and walk, quite.



Bit embarrassing to be overtaken by this guy, but he looks younger than me.






I'd spotted the cafe before and had been meaning to pay a visit. since the rest of my ride was mostly downhill I decided on lunch. There was nowhere to fasten the bike to but it was pretty quiet.






Well I wasn't the only one daft enough to be cycling along the canal.






14.7 miles max 18.0 avg 7.4 mph. Year to date, 65.3miles, Target 500 miles

Not my longest ride but explored a new area.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

Rode my first ever all-in-one 40k today. Not entirely intentional, but I took a wrong turn while trying out an extension to a current route... 

Started my ride via Black Bank to Littleport, then up onto the A10 and over the River Ouse to Sandhill and turning right on the roundabout at the top to go down Branch Bank. The daffodils along the bank are pretty well much done flowering now, but someone has planted tulips up there, and the red blooms made a very fine show in the late afternoon sunshine.  Protected from the wind by the river levees, I bowled along at a reasonable clip to Queen Adelaide.

What I had intended at this point was turning right at the end of Padnal Bank and then taken a left turn immediately after to carry on down Queen Adelaide Way to where it joins the A142 at Bridge Fen just southeast of Ely.

Having had a total brain fart, I turned left at the end of Padnal Bank instead and sailed blithely through Prickwillow before realizing my mistake.  I wasn't lost exactly - here you can always use Ely Cathedral to help you find your bearings - but after stopping for a drink, snack and to look at the map on my phone, I saw it made no difference in terms of getting home whether I retraced my steps or simply carried on riding.

So carry on I did; Great Fen Road, Broad Hill and Northfield Road, past lots of lovely cherry trees in full bloom, a really posh stud farm and paddocks with lots of horses, winding up at a retail park on the outskirts of Soham.  There's a big independent pet store there - I used to get the girls' dry cat food there until the store fell out with the manufacturer. Here I had to wait for a while until there was a gap in the traffic so that I could make the right hand turn onto the A142 heading back towards Ely.

From Soham, the road rises pretty well much all the way to Stuntney, which was hard work, as by now I was heading into a freshening and chilly breeze. But when you get to the top of the hill, the view of Ely Cathedral is absolutely jaw-dropping and so worth the effort. 

Then it's the drop down Stuntney Causeway to Bridge Fen, back over the River Ouse and under the railway bridge. Stopped off in the station car park for a breather and the Mr Kipling cake I had stashed in my jacket pocket before riding my commute-home-from-the-station route. I did get halfway up my bogey hill, but had to bail out as the legs were getting a wee bit rubbery. (The hill's only short, but by heck it's steep...) And I had to stop for every single traffic light while riding through town... 

Including stops, that was 2 hours 45 minutes, 25 miles and 40k bang on the nose.  Totally unintentional, but hey, I'm not going to turn down a good dose of serendipity. 

Saw five cyclists while out and about including one very friendly roadie going the other way on the A142. And then maybe another 40 pouring out of Ely Station while I was scoffing my slice of cake. Alas, wildlife count was mostly roadkill today; three foxes, a badger, a hare, a hedgehog and a great tit.  Saw several pairs of mallard ducks, a bunch of canada geese and stopped to say hello to a very pretty tortoiseshell cat. 

Kinda knackered now, but it's a *good* knackered.


----------



## Old jon (6 Apr 2017)

Well, another late report. After the total pleasures of a ride in a different area on Tuesday, back to roads I know better and probably do not appreciate properly. But they are still fun to ride.

Wednesday morning was bright with a bit of breeze, helped to blow away the cobwebs, and off I rode on the fixed with the idea of a short ride around the flatter bits. It has been mentioned a time or two, from where I live the only way out of Leeds is up. So up I went. Hunslet, Stourton, John o’ Gaunts, now high enough above the river to provide an interesting descent through Woodlesford, back to river level again. Just checked the map, there is a confession to make! There is a spot height of 67 metres by John o ‘Gaunts, 18 by the canal and river crossings and 85 at the crest between Swillington and Garforth. OK it is not Peak District climbing, but it most certainly is not flat. Anyway, I was looking for a shorter ride, it ended up at 26.6 miles, so I rode around the north of Garforth to the B 1217, which took me past Lotherton Gates, along the lane of that name to Aberford, sounds very familiar, I should catch a train more often. Barwick in Elmet and Scholes, predictably, and a video.



From there, the A 64 and turn right onto one of the many Thorner Lanes that lead to the village, a little like all roads lead to Rome, but different. Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane lead to the A 58, whizz the hill and through Oakwood, Leeds centre and home, relatively quickly and totally happy with the ride.

Full map, normal service is resumed.


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2017)

Well the ride to Rufforth did not take place.Cycling Dave arrived at Wigton Lane Leeds 17,rather cold and not feeling too good.It was a little windy and cool.So Otley was decided as our destination.Well off we set i was doing only 12mph.Got to the first road junction,Harrogate Road,no sign of Dave.I waited and along he comes so very slowly.Off we set again towards Eccup reservior.Looking back Dave way back riding slowly.I wait again.I have time to take a photo of Eccup res as it is the fullest i have seen in in a year.
Dave decides he is not feeling well,he is cold.He tells me he needs a windproof jacket,so he is going home to buy one.we part,i set off again.There are at least six different ways to Otley from where we meet,i take the one on the crappiest road.It is busy,so i arrive in Otley 10-30ish.I won't say it was a bad ride,it was the furthest i have been in over eight months,the legs ached,it was windy it was cool.But i enjoyed my time at my fave place,CAFE,CAFE in Newmarket the street in Otley.The ride out and home was steady,to score it i would say 6/10.At least i have got the monkey off my back.
There is one thing that keeps pis me off, it is my App on my phone.I have CYCLERS i like it,but at the finish and back at home,i pressed the wrong button and wiped out all the data,i don't care how crappy i rode i just wanted to record my efforts,i am such an effi numpty when it comes to gadgets.I'll try again next time.22 miles today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Apr 2017)

Ride over to Maryport in the lanes to visit my Mother. Lunch at the aquarium (no not fish). With things to do I rode the same route back. Just a bit of a chill wind hindering. Just 19 smiles on this one.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2017)

What a lovely day for a bike ride! Better than last Thursday, I was a tad damp when I got home last week. Today a cool grey morning with a hint of a breeze but by the time I was half way to Hatton the sun was out and it was warming up nicely, another ride where I was over dressed by the time I'd got home. My usual route out of Coventry, through malfunction junction, Tile Hill lane, Torrington Avenue and Duggins Lane, there appeared to have been an accident by Tile Hill Station, I turned out of Torrington Avenue into queuing traffic. Past Nailcote Hall, into Balsall Common and left by the church to pick up my usual route out to Hatton Locks, past Baddesley Clinton and into Hockley Heath, I turned left by the church and headed for Lowsonford, climbing out of the village I turned right and headed for Hatton. Coffee and toast at the Cafe, their toast is thick cut so one round is enough, but it does go nicely with marmalade, a good gossip with friends and it was time to head home. I retraced my wheel tracks back through Lowsonford and carried straight on when I got to the turn that took me back towards Henley In Arden, heading towards Packwood House I followed the road right and past the Punchbowl and through Chadwick End to Balsall Common to retrace my wheel tracks into and across Coventry to home. 54 miles covered and an excellent morning out on the bike, I was back home just after two. My pace is still down but its much improved when compared to earlier in the year, I've got my mojo back and I'm enjoying my cycling again.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13785874


----------



## cubey (6 Apr 2017)

Today's ride brought this years mileage to 1000km, which is the most I have ever cycled.
And the highest I have ever climbed at 945mtrs, boy do my knees ache though.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Apr 2017)

Another lovely evening in North Yorkshire so a fab 10 mile MTB ride to Hazlewood Castle woods then across to Dacre's Cross (War of the Roses, battle of Towton 1461).


----------



## gavgav (6 Apr 2017)

Whilst I love the sunny evenings for rides after work, unfortunately it also tends to bring the brainless drivers out, tonight being no exception and it always seems to be a ruddy Thursday as well. In the space of 13 miles tonight I came probably the closest I've been to being knocked off my bike, TWICE!

Set out and within 15 seconds I had the first encounter, after pulling out from my cul-de-sac onto the main estate road a car came from another cul-de-sac to the left and was looking right but straight past me and I had a sixth sense he hadn't even seen me and sure enough he slammed his breaks on, stopping a few inches short of me as I passed his front end . I gave him a hand signal to ask what he was doing and he had a look of shock on his face, suggesting he'd scared himself rather.

Continued up the cycle paths to Heathgates and then into Castlefields, where lo and behold I had the second encounter. Exactly the same thing, but this time chap in Green Ford Focus approaches from cul-de-sac on left, this time looking me in the eye as I'm virtually upon him and continues to pull out in front of me, causing me to skid and he puts his hand up. That's makes it alright does it?!

Really annoyed now, and glad to get off the roads and along the river towpath into The Quarry, where the sunshine chilled me out a bit. Lots of runners out, a few cyclists and people enjoying the nice evening.

Headed through Porthill, up to Oxon where roadworks have appeared yet again, through the hospital grounds, and then through Copthorne to Radbrook.

Turned out of the wind, finally and had a nice quick spell through Nobold and Meole Brace, arriving home intact, thankfully!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2017)

gavgav said:


> Whilst I love the sunny evenings for rides after work, unfortunately it also tends to bring the brainless drivers out, tonight being no exception and it always seems to be a ruddy Thursday as well. In the space of 13 miles tonight I came probably the closest I've been to being knocked off my bike, TWICE!
> 
> Set out and within 15 seconds I had the first encounter, after pulling out from my cul-de-sac onto the main estate road a car came from another cul-de-sac to the left and was looking right but straight past me and I had a sixth sense he hadn't even seen me and sure enough he slammed his breaks on, stopping a few inches short of me as I passed his front end . I gave him a hand signal to ask what he was doing and he had a look of shock on his face, suggesting he'd scared himself rather.
> 
> ...


A like because the ride got better, not for the numpties.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/930821729

102 Km's out into the New Forest today





Beaulieu





Exbury





That's a big traffic cone.






A ferry.






So, no, no cycling? That means it's okay to cycle then.


----------



## Donger (6 Apr 2017)

I like that @Racing roadkill , but the like button seems to have disappeared!


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2017)

Remind me not to recce a new route, where I might have to keep stopping to check the map, with someone on their first time out on cleats and clipless pedals! 
This person was invited to join us for the reccce. 
I've never ridden with someone on their first ride on clipless so I've learnt that they should be in front of me then they can stop in their own time. 
My kitchen roll and antiseptic wipes came in handy. 
Then my other companion got a puncture and her spare wouldn't pump up so we had to start again with another borrowed one.
So we aborted the ride and went for cake.


----------



## Jon George (7 Apr 2017)

Yesterday's Ride Today:-
The first stage of this year's Tour De La Cochon.

Dan and I cycled down to The Cult Café on the waterfront at Ipswich for a late-morning fry-up breakfast. The last time I had the same meal there, the portions were worth the money, but – as I’ve noticed over the years with cafes and restaurants that initially draw people in with note-worthy quantities – the volume seemed diminished. (Perhaps they’re using bigger plates …)






We got the train to Halesworth and set out on a similar route to the one I did a couple of weeks ago. First pub was The Huntingfield Arms, where we sat outside and caught up on life, good beer, and enjoyed the first signs of how sunny the day would be.






Two pints later, we were off, again. Now, the previous evening I’d spent some time mapping out a route to Hoxne along some hopefully less-used roads and somehow ended up in Fressingfield when I used Street View on Google Earth to try to memorise it. Determined not to make the same mistake, I had double-checked before setting out and made detailed notes of changes of the route.

We ended up in Fressingfield …

A few years ago this sort of thing would have bugged me, but cycling appears to have mellowed my attitude – I simply used the sun to point ourselves in the general direction and cycled on until we found an appropriate road-sign, in the process enjoying the scenery and the near absence of any other traffic.

Mid-afternoon, and a little later than planned, we arrived at The Swan at Hoxne. I had calculated that we would have to leave there by 4 o’clock to catch the train at Halesworth that would enable Dan to fulfil his dinner-date obligations with his girlfriend.

We left at 4.10 …






I occasionally glanced at my watch and thought we were making reasonable time. But I was no longer as sober as I was. At the outskirts of Halesworth, I discovered we had less than six minutes to make the train. I got down on the drops, Dan did his best to grab my wheel, and we progress. Rapid progress.

Heart rate up and breathing like someone after an attempt on some free-diving record, five-and-half minutes later we were pushing our bikes over the railway line and up to the platform. Just coming into view was the train.

A good laugh in the carriage afterwards as we caught our breath; a demonstration to Dan by myself on how to deal with traffic around Ipswich docks when we got back; and just under 40 miles on the day when we parted company – he to his dinner-date and me to the steak and garlic mushrooms I’d promised myself as my wife was out for the evening.

You see, _I_ could have stayed longer at The Swan …


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2017)

gavgav said:


> Whilst I love the sunny evenings for rides after work, unfortunately it also tends to bring the brainless drivers out, tonight being no exception and it always seems to be a ruddy Thursday as well. In the space of 13 miles tonight I came probably the closest I've been to being knocked off my bike, TWICE!
> 
> Set out and within 15 seconds I had the first encounter, after pulling out from my cul-de-sac onto the main estate road a car came from another cul-de-sac to the left and was looking right but straight past me and I had a sixth sense he hadn't even seen me and sure enough he slammed his breaks on, stopping a few inches short of me as I passed his front end . I gave him a hand signal to ask what he was doing and he had a look of shock on his face, suggesting he'd scared himself rather.
> 
> ...




Again a like for the ride not the idiots


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2017)

A fab day, so I went for a spin. Not much traffic on the outward journey, but a lot on the return. Still it is holiday time. Very warm today


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/931786956

A short one today in the marvellous spring sunshine.






Load of old balls.





Huge weapon





Massive erection.





Sea men everywhere.






View of Portsmouth from Portsdown hill.






Spinnaker tower.






Beer.

48 odd miles in some lovely conditions.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2017)

A utility ride today on the hybrid to collect the Fragrant MrsP's lost jacket from Timpson's and then to the bank. Wasn't really in the mood for a ride, but the weather was nice, and no one incurred my displeasure so all in all it was ok. 

The only downside was that one of the wooden sculptures along the 544 has either collapsed or been vandalised, any way it's fallen over which is a shame. 






Wooden thing before






Wooden thing today.


About 7 miles


----------



## redvision95 (7 Apr 2017)

Had to ride over to Wolverhampton today. 
First time doing more than 2 miles in a year. 
Was fine on the way there, Took the roads straight into city center while it was somewhat quiet. On the way back I decided I would extend the ride and jump on the canals. Bad idea. Some little sod (only about 6 or 7) thought it was hilarious to throw a stick into my front wheel as I was going past. I now have a bent spoke and a wheel that isn't true anymore. 
Disconnected the front brake so it didn't squeal like a pig and limped it home. 
I've also learnt I REALLY need a bigger framed bike. 
14 miles in total, Not bad for my first "proper" ride in a year.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Had to ride over to Wolverhampton today.
> First time doing more than 2 miles in a year.
> Was fine on the way there, Took the roads straight into city center while it was somewhat quiet. On the way back I decided I would extend the ride and jump on the canals. Bad idea. Some little sod (only about 6 or 7) thought it was hilarious to throw a stick into my front wheel as I was going past. I now have a bent spoke and a wheel that isn't true anymore.
> Disconnected the front brake so it didn't squeal like a pig and limped it home.
> ...




A like for the distance you did, not for the little oink.


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Apr 2017)

A day off work today, reasonable weather, no real plans, so time for an adventure! I decided to do the “3 ferries” trip around the Clyde coast.

Late-ish start - put the bike in the car and drove up the coast to Inverkip. Parked the car there and headed north for 10km to the first ferry - the Western Ferry from McInroy’s Point (near Gourock) to Hunters Quay/Dunoon.

I arrived just as the ferry was reaching the harbour, so was on board 10 minutes later, probably about 12.00.








The crossing takes about 20 minutes.






Once I got off the boat, I grabbed a bite to eat at the cafe across the road - I didn’t think there would be too many places to stop on my route.

The first part of the journey was along the shore of the Holy Loch, past where the US polaris base used to be, and up the single track road towards Loch Tarsin dam. It’s a steady slog uphill - about 150m climb over maybe 6km - and the breeze was in my face. But it was worth it when I got to the top - the descent down to Loch Striven (back down to sea level over 5k, on good roads) was great!

The sting in the tail is the road beyond Loch Striven. Climbing 150m in less than 2km, with 20% gradients. But the view from the top is incredible.







Onto the A886, and followed the main road (that’s a relative term in these parts!) and the old road to Colintraive, where I arrived just in time for ferry #2

The Colintraive-Rhubodach ferry is apparently the shortest ferry crossing in the UK. In the old days the farmers used to swim their cattle across the kyles of bute rather than use the ferry.













It was then a relatively flat 15k or so from Rhuboduch through Kames Bay, Port Bannatyne, and into Rothesay. I stopped for some soup at Port Bannatyne - very nice - and watched the world go by for a bit. Regretted it later, as when I turned the corner into Rothesay Bay, I saw the ferry. If I had been 10 mins earlier, I could have caught the 3.00 boat, but I had plenty time to explore the town for an hour and catch the 4.00

35 minute crossing, then a mile or so back to the car.

64km in total.


----------



## PatrickPending (7 Apr 2017)

First outing on the Ti bike of the year, 53Km round south Leicestershire....still building up my strength after last years extended stay in hospital but enjoyed the ride....


----------



## redvision95 (7 Apr 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> A like for the distance you did, not for the little oink.


Not even mad about it. Only a kid thinking it's funny and having a laugh. Chased him off down the towpath a little to scare him. Enough of a punishment in my eyes. I'll straighten the spoke the best I can and buy myself a spoke key, Been meaning to learn how to true wheels for years. Now I've got an excuse to.


----------



## srw (7 Apr 2017)

Shiny new bike time.

On Your Bike, next to Southwark Cathedral, via Upper Ground, Westminster Bridge and Hyde Park to Marylebone.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Apr 2017)

Yet more commuting miles but the weather improved through the week so I've used a choice of bikes.

*Monday*: After the century on Sunday the muscles ached and I was more than a little saddle sore. I used the knockabout bike as it's easier to resist the temptation to "press on" with this one and I hoped the well broken in saddle would be easier on my sore sit bones (it wasn't ).

I went for the route along Shrewsbury's inner ring road then out along the old canal to Uffington as a lot of this is on cyclepath and I wouldn't have to mix it with traffic in my tired state, which was a good thing...... The state of the surface on the canal path wasn't though. Despite that I used the same route on the way home as being as tired as this I'd rather face the rough surface than the traffic.

*Tuesday*. It was wet overnight so the knockabout bike got used again, as did the Uffington route. This worked well as it was quite windy but was sheltered along the ring road then I had it behind me the rest of the way to work.

By the evening the wind was still quite strong but the direction worked well for my usual route home apart from the last couple of miles. I decided to head over Lyth Hill where the section directly into the wind was downhill so it evened out.

*Wednesday*: Sunny, not too windy, time to bring out the Galaxy for its first proper ride of the year. I went for the extended version of the commute, heading down to Acton Burnell and Cressage then north again through Wroxeter to work. I do like this bike as it's so easy and comfortable to ride. I knew I had a tailwind but even so seemed to make terrific progress. A detour was needed on the way to Cressage due to the closure of Shore Lane (added 1.5 miles) then I turned north and faced a strong and gusty headwind for the rest of the way to work which hardly seemed to slow progress once I got down on the drops. (Met office says it was a 9mph tailwind but 14 mph gusting to 25 by the time I turned into it...... typical!)

After a surprising day at work  I took the same route home as Tuesday, doing it somewhat faster than I would manage on the knockabout bike.

*Thursday*: The Raleigh came out today despite being still mucky from the century at the weekend. I went over Lyth Hill and through Condover and Atcham on the way to work in light winds at a very pleasing average speed.

Work was quiet yet oddly distracting, then it was time to head home again: My usual route without going over Lyth Hill which allowed a good pace to be set and reminded me how much I like this underrated bike.

*Today*: A beautiful morning with light winds so the Dawes came out again. I started out doing the same route as yesterday but added a loop through Attingham Park as there was time.

A very slow day at work and some mischief may have been made to liven things up slightly . I made an adjustment to the angle of the handlebars which felt better on the ride home and with very light winds I thought I'd make very good progress, but in the end was a little slower than I managed with the Raleigh yesterday. That may be slightly skewed though by more traffic rat-running down the roads I use as they try to get away for the weekend.

123.3 miles for the week which added to the distance done on Sunday gives 231.5 in the last six days. A rest over the weekend seems like a nice idea.

A couple of snaps from today:





An up to date portrait of the Galaxy with Attingham Hall as a backdrop.





Minding the cattle as I leave the estate.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2017)

I've had the week off work so it's been mornings of gardening, housework, car cleaning and bike maintenance followed by afternoons out as the weather has been lovely here.
*Monday* - An early April metric 100 which was almost the same as the previous Monday's ride out to Debenham, but with a slight change of route due to time limitations as I had to get home in time for a meal and shower before heading out to Cambridge in the evening. https://www.strava.com/activities/927047158
*Tuesday* - Just a quick shopping trip on the Giant hybrid to top off the freezer - 30 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/927778040
*Wednesday* - Finished the set-up of by Boardman into a single speed and took it out for a test ride to the far side if Ipswich and back for a metric 50. https://www.strava.com/activities/929464224
*Thursday* - A ride out to the west of Ipswich where it was a case of "I wonder where this road goes" as routing before heading homewards and riding around for another metric 100. https://www.strava.com/activities/930858801
*Friday* - A much more relaxed ride on the 13 Hybrid just to enjoy the sunshine & warmth before going back to work tomorrow. https://www.strava.com/activities/932021282


----------



## Glow worm (8 Apr 2017)

An afternoon/ evening ride back to north Norfolk here today.






My local patch, Burwell Fen in the sunshine.






it's the UK folks, so it doesn't take long for a rare lovely bit of cycle path to end in this sort of $hite. Still, I'm used to this wretched bridge at Burwell Lode, and no muscles pulled lifting one heavy bike over it this time at least.






Ely Cathedral appearing along the riverside path.

A short train ride from Ely to Kings Lynn followed. Here's a top tip, if you don't like crowds or body odour, don't ever try to get the 17:57 from Ely to King's Lynn. Anyway I managed to squeeze me and the bike onto the train although somewhere there's a rather posh west Norfolk chap with Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres imprinted on his nice yellow trousers.






Away from the crowds on the way out of King's Lynn, this is the route out of Castle Rising.






Into the woods around Sandringham.






Sunset above West Newton.

Near Anmer a short eared owl was hunting the heathland and at Houghton a barn owl flew right past me. Deer and hares everywhere but an early swallow near Syderstone was the highlight.






Close to Syderstone in the failing light. Just 5 miles to go. Tawny owls calling from all around, a magical spot. Getting chilly though, the Garmin registering 40 degrees f (around 4c ish for you young trendy folks).

38 miles on a perfect spring evening.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2017)

43 miles this morning very nice ride across to Wymington , Knotting, Sharnbrook and Pavenham by which time feet had gone numb due to cold.






So headed home through the mist via Carlton,Bozeat ,Grendon,Mears Ashby and the mad mile.






The rb2 went well and even claimed a couple of roadie scalps en route.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> Shiny new bike time.
> 
> On Your Bike, next to Southwark Cathedral, via Upper Ground, Westminster Bridge and Hyde Park to Marylebone.
> 
> View attachment 346129


I do like that colour combination, very smart.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Apr 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Had to ride over to Wolverhampton today.
> First time doing more than 2 miles in a year.
> Was fine on the way there, Took the roads straight into city center while it was somewhat quiet. On the way back I decided I would extend the ride and jump on the canals. Bad idea. Some little sod (only about 6 or 7) thought it was hilarious to throw a stick into my front wheel as I was going past. I now have a bent spoke and a wheel that isn't true anymore.
> Disconnected the front brake so it didn't squeal like a pig and limped it home.
> ...


Sorry to hear that...at least you made it out!
I finished work yesterday afternoon in good time to get out and catch some rays of that shiny stuff. After a little bit of shopping in Hawkvegas, I headed up and over Moor Top towards Grizedale and Satterthwaite-once you get past the cottages near the bottom, the gradient evens out and you can roll along at a steady pace. After a pause to enjoy the views, I had a lovely fast downhill run towards my refreshment stop at the Eagle's Head in Satterthwaite. A couple of fine ales later ( I met my second nice blonde of the week...), I was on my way again towards Thwaite Head and Crosslands -pedalling briskly as it was starting to get a bit Baltic by now . After that it was time for a steady uphill pull towards Green How Tarn (a lovely spot btw) and another fast downhill towards Graythwaite, managing to enjoy some quality views as the evening sun caught the eastern fells. Over the Col de Graythwaite, down along the shore of Windermere through Cunsey (where does it go from here...is it down to the lake I fear) and the final hill before Far Sawrey didn't feel to painful. Only a 1 in 6--have the guts got the glory. My aubergine curry from t'other night had if anything improved and went very well with some Nectar (session pale ale) from the Fell Brewery just a few miles up road. Cheers!


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Apr 2017)

Out early ish this morning and headed over to Swinley Forest with the MTB's on the van. First time at Swinley for my lad on his 29'er, and took a bit of time to get used to the size and disc brakes. Once he found his confidence we were away, and apart from the steeper uphills which were a challenge on the bigger bike, he was whizzing along in no time. Quick warm up round the green, then full blue before following one of the fire roads back to go do blue 14 again.
Only 8 miles covered, but great fun. Sore back now.
Fitted SPD-SL pedals to my Roubaix before lunch, so hoping to get out this afternoon for a test ride to make sure I can clip in/out OK, if it's a struggle then back to SPD's for my first ride with HDW tomorrow...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Apr 2017)

Not much here today... https://www.strava.com/activities/932726763 

For those that do not like to click on the link it will say 87 km and 1200 meters of elevation gained.. at 26 km/h sorry, 25.8 km/h

Now I was thinking that a few weeks ago I would have been struggling to do the same ride.. Is amazing what getting into shape does to you.

Just some more data..: Temp? average, 18 C


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2017)

It took 3 cups of tea for the mist to burn through sufficiently before going out. I was buggered if I was wearing long sleeves and legs. By the time we'd reached Comberton I was warm. Gardens were overflowing with flowers. Pear and cherry in blossom.
After 8.9 miles somebody wanted to stop at the shop for sweets. I thought of @Crackle and his inability to stop. I swore under my breath....
Onward to Harston and no traffic on the A10 for our 100 yard dash. Then it was on to Newton, Thriplow and Fowlmere before crossing back over the A10.
The road from Shepreth to Barrington is shocking, worse than any of the other crap around here. From Barrington we headed to Orwell








The picture above shows the chalky ridge that runs through this neck of the woods.

It was along here that we saw a nice red kite




It's very small as it's very far away.....

The next bird we saw was a beautiful male yellowhammer sat on a wire, he looked great in the sun.

We went to Wimpole, that was a mistake! It was packed in there. There was an Indian man Selling samosas, they were nice too!

Up Old Wimpole hill, she made it. Here she is half way there




Along the A1198 we could either turn for home as I expected, or right for a 10 mile extension to the Gransdens. That's what she chose!
She even detoured slightly toward the end of the ride to get it over 40 miles!

We also spotted Lambs, buzzards, gliders and bullfinches .A nice sunny ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/932944286


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2017)

Decided to go out for a short ride this morning. The plan was to bike straight up to Nice Pies have a cup of tea and a slice of cake then ride straight home. About 40 mile round trip.

Weather was so nice and my pace was pretty good so ended up extending it to 51 miles. Glorious weather though not quite warm enough to ditch the bikesters and long sleeve jersey at 9am when I set off.

https://www.strava.com/activities/932849434


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2017)

Another gorgeous day today, so i decided to brave all the cars towing caravans, and motorbikes all in convoy, and day trippers. So i put my big girl pants on and off i went. 12 miles done albeit very slowly. Beautiful warm day. I passed some walkers, and 2 female MTB. Great day to be out amd as per the other thread about stopping long enough to take photos, here are some i took today.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2017)

What a lovely day for a ride . Did my favorite 50km ride up to Mount St Bernards Abbey and back down the Beacon to Quorn and home on my commuting route . A route with everything climbs ,fasts descents ,flats ,scenic roads lovely . In all 32.4 miles at 17.1 mph I swear I'm quicker in shorts . Loads of riders out enjoying the . Had a bit of silly racing on the single track road to Shepshed I caught a youth and I presume his girlfriend on MTBs just on the start of a climb as I past the youth I saw him get out the saddle and accelerate .As I created the hill at 18 mph I looked back and said youth was struggling and the girl catching him as she spun up . Decided to stop at the end of the road have a drink and let them pass then pasted them again on the steep bit into Shepshed no response this time . The last strava segment before home was blasted as A fellow cc had done it this morning and I just had to beat their time ,21 seconds faster


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Apr 2017)

Best weather of the year so far, so it seemed only appropriate to get out there and get some miles in.
I'd been thinking about riding a metric half, but once I was out in the sunshine I though an imperial half might be on the cards. And, in honour of the Lighthouse / Windmill thread, this ride became an homage to the windmill - but more of that later 

Out early-ish and it was still a bit chilly, but there was already a hint of the warmth to come from the sun, even if the car roofs were frozen. Bib shorts making their first appearance of the year, although with knee-warmers, and the whitest legs in town.

Past the first Windmill within minutes, as I passed the Windmill Hotel (the hotel built around a disused windmill, really), before heading up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and onto the A58 for a high speed wiggle down to Whin Moor Lane and the twisty stuff into Shadwell. Left at the end and up the hill, then down the other side and the climb up to Slaid Hill lights, where it was right and onto Wike Ridge Lane for the enjoyable swooping ups and downs, before turning right onto Coal Road and through the dip where the dappled sunlight through the trees made it difficult to tell if the road was wet or frozen, so steady away (it was just wet) and the climb up to Tarn lane and the twisty descent down Syke Lane through Scarcroft and back to the A58. I don't know about windmills - I'd already passed 3 golf courses in the last few miles! What a ridiculous way golf is to spend your free time, spending a small fortune on expensive kit and stupid looking often garish clothes 
Anyway, across the A58 and the gentle descent before the climb up across the former railway line and up to Five Lane Ends at the top of Thorner and onto the ridge along Milner Lane, making my way eventually to East Rigton and onto Bramham Lane, which is still as muddy as ever, but at least all the mud is dry now.
Across Jewitt Lane and up onto Thorner Lane for the quickish run down to Bramham, just over the A1(M).
Up the hill to the start of Paradise Way, where I stopped for a stretch and a photos:




Back on the bike and looped back round onto Aberford Lane, spotting a club run slogging up the hill, then onto Toulston Lane, with the second windmill of the day off in the fields to my left.
Along here, through the dip and powered up the other side, with the club run catching me as the road levelled out. A couple of quick hellos from the riders at the f and as we approached Garnett Lane (where I was turning) the shout went out "right turn" to which someone replied "no straight on", and in the chaos half the group turned and half didn't, so there were bikes everywhere and much muttering about which way to go 
I picked my way through the melee and headed down Garnett Lane, across the A659 and then the bridge over the A64, full of traffic heading for the coast and with windmill number three visible off to the left.
Down the hill and then right for the the childish but amusing diversion to ride Fanny Lane through the village.
Over Cock Beck and along the single track road, tickled by how some wag had amended the 'Passing Place' signs to read something else - honestly this entire village is like a Carry On film.
Arrived at the A162 just as the same club run from earlier passed, so followed them up the hill and along to Raw Lane. They also turned there, but were clearly missing one or two of their number as they ground to a halt just round the corner, so once again I made my way through the throng, and carried on to Ulleskelf, looping through the village before pausing for a drink, a stretch and some more photos:










Just as I was about to set off again, the very same club run appeared majestically on the road to Church Fenton - and as they reached the junction a cry of 'hang on, right turn' went up with half the group already past the junction. More cries of 'sorry', 'watch out' and 'I say old chap, that call was rather late' went up as some bikes made the turn but most ground to a halt past the junction and had to turn around  - I'm guessing from the shouts going out that this wasn't the "chilled" ride 
Anyway, time for a loop of the former airfield beckoned, so it was on to Church Fenton on Busk Lane, past windmill number 4, then the end of the runway just as a plane was taking off, before turning right at the start of the village onto Brackenhall Lane through the fields and onto Moor Lane and over the railway line for the run into Ryther, where I turned left through Ozendyke to return to Ulleskelf and then back to Church Fenton (passing windmill number 4 again)
Through the village and the long straight down to Barkston Ash was next, before a short stretch of the A162 and left again towards Saxton, taking Cold Hill Lane back out into the countryside before stopping for the last photo of the ride:





From there it's a steady climb and then a short plunge down onto Copley Lane for the run up to Lotherton Gates, then down to the A1(M), passing Hook Moor Wind Farm (I'm not counting the wind turbines), with windmill number 5 just visible in Aberford as I carried on down to cross the M1 and drop down into Garforth.
Garforth was busy and not much fun to ride through to be honest, so I took a right and headed up Barwick Road and then Long Lane to re-cross the M1 and climb the hill up to Barwick-in-Elmet past yet another golf course. If I'd gone straight on through Garforth I could have passed windmill number 6 at Colton, but I'd forgotten about it - one for another ride I think.
Anyway, left in Barwick for the steady climb and then descent into Scholes, with a left at the Coronation Tree down Leeds Road.
With still a few miles needed for an imperial half, I looped round the Manstons, then headed out into the countryside on Manston Lane until the tarmac ended, where I turned round and retraced my route, before adding another loop around Pendas Fields, before heading for home and a final loop round the block to push the mileage through the barrier.

*50.25 miles* (80.87km) in a decent *3h 27m* at a speedy average of *14.5mph*, with *2,129ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *7.7°C* according to Mr Garmin, although it felt _a lot_ warmer. Great to get an imperial half century in alongside the 5 windmills too.

Loads of cyclists out (in addition to that club run) and just a lovely day to be out there. Even the high pollen levels couldn't take the shine off today.
Now it's barbecue time - after the bike, it's beer and burgers 

And finally - a map


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Apr 2017)

After this mornings MTB antics, I arrived home and found my SPD-SL pedals had arrived, so duly fitted and therefore needed a test. A quick 8 miles, managed not to fall off, so they will stay for the longer ride tomorrow.


----------



## Jon George (8 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I don't know about windmills - I'd already passed 3 golf courses in the last few miles! What a ridiculous way golf is to spend your free time, spending a small fortune on expensive kit and stupid looking often garish clothes



 Quote of the week - thank you very much!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> Shiny new bike time.
> 
> On Your Bike, next to Southwark Cathedral, via Upper Ground, Westminster Bridge and Hyde Park to Marylebone.
> 
> View attachment 346129




I love the colour. Gorgeous.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Apr 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/933179298/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1491663504

I was out in the forest today. I mean really. A nice ride, once I got past the forest sections.






A rare bit of chopper less forest.





The gardens in Bournemouth.





Bournemouth beach.






The viewing wheel at Bournemouth beach, which replaces the balloon.






A lovely old Citroen, the owners were having a picnic.





A horse.






A cockwomble, there were hundreds of these wobbling around today.


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2017)

A quick 8 miles round the forest this morning, bright and early.


----------



## Donger (8 Apr 2017)

I apologise in advance to the people of Gloucestershire and Herefordshire for the racket I'll be making tomorrow. My front brake had developed a squeal, so off came the wheel today for a damn good cleaning. Rubbed the wheel rims down thoroughly with meths, and cleaned the brake blocks and inspected them for wear (none whatsoever) while the wheel was off. Put it back on, and checked that the brake blocks are perfectly aligned with the rims. Still squealing like a banshee. I mean _seriously _loud_._ 

I'm going to make a great impression on my first ride with Eastgate Cycles since officially joining the club. It's their "Paris Roubaix" 100km ride over to Ledbury and back tomorrow, taking in patches of rough tracks along the way for authenticity. I've been along as a guest for the last two years, and it is always a great ride. I will be a marked man this time though, if my brakes don't start behaving themselves soon. Way to make a good impression.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Apr 2017)

30 miller as I don't have chance tomorrow, averaged 20 mph till the hill up to the house
https://www.strava.com/activities/933484139


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2017)

Postman set off at 08-22.Destination Embsay Steam Railway via Bolton Abbey.I was not going to try and break any records and it was a good job too.At 10-30 i had to disrobe and went down to shorts and jesey,it was that warm.Superb.i was passed by loads of cyclists,groups,single couples.But i did not care,getting there was the aim.
Well due to this being only my second run,i took advantage of the great weather and scenery to take some photos.
I also stopped off at Bolton Abbey Post Office to buy a postcard and a stamp to send to my mother in law,she cannot get out as much now,and i want her to know i think of her.
So buy a card and ask for a stamp,out comes the postmaster/clerk,who says i hope you don't mind me asking but what is your name.31 years ago i worked with a chap who looked like you.Bob and before i could say he said, Mee.W e spent the next 10-15 mins talking about the past.His assistant thought it was great.So i continued i have to say i got off just before the gate and walked about 100 yards i could not face it.Well i had 45 mins on the station for my food stop.Then i set off back.I had decided to do the lumpy route out,as i don't normally do lumps due to my mate who cannot cope with them.I came back on a flatter route cos i was cream crackered.Cramp set in it was horrible,but i did 55 miles in wonderful sunshine and glorious scenery.Score 7/10 because when it was ugly and i mean me,it was ugly.A great day.
But once again despite reading up on CYCLERS i pressed another wrong icon and lost my data.Giving up,it's not meant to be,i am just a numpty.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Apr 2017)

Seem have got stuck to c.24 miles and todays ride was bang on 24 according to both the Garmin and Strava off the phone.




I crossed the Nidd on the Toll Bridge finding a stack of daffodils alongside the lane




Then it was almost constant uphill to Brimham Rocks where some lesser Rocks are visible from the road - this is NCN688 eastbound, although is actually the curved arc at the north west corner of the route




Then a largely downhill run which quickly led me to conclude the front brakes needed a bit of tweaking, and more daffodils - this time in Ripley




For a sunny weekend afternoon the Nidderdale Greenway was quite, with no emergency stops needed to due roaming dogs or toddlers; so much so that the viaduct of void of the usual collection of people gazing over the east side (the west side has a view of a sewerage works)




and no one was blocking the view of the artworks




1618ft feet climbed according to Strava, 1873ft according to Garmin - as they agree on the distance maybe I will take the average!


----------



## i hate hills (8 Apr 2017)

Greetings one and all. Not posted in this section of CC since January as although i hit the ground in the milder weather we enjoyed back then that old sceptre of overtime came into place. Crazy hours have been worked since then , however this week i nipped out on Monday and had a wee pootle around to make sure everything in working order. Thats me not the bike. Today ( Sat ) i got a cheeky 5 miler out as i'm starting from scratch AGAIN . Great weather for it and as i type this i'm planning tomorrows ride out where i'm going to up the miles a bit more. It sure feels good to be back in the saddle. Ride safe boys and girls......


----------



## iandg (8 Apr 2017)

First trip out for 2 weeks after a 'Flu like' illness. Knocked me out for a week and then I took another week recovery to be sure I'm ready to ride -2 weeks to go to the Dirty User9609 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/932960532/embed/2b1899d59d4ca408c30fd2545d665e00819a3a69


----------



## Gareth C (8 Apr 2017)

*A trip up the High Street*

A perfect weather forecast, some Jumbo Jims on the fat bike, and a pass out for a days biking! Does it get any better than this?

I parked up by Brothers Water, and started the long push up to Hartsop Reservoir, quickly losing the puffer jacket and getting hot and sweaty.











Once up onto the tops, the view was amazing. A long northward pootle over mixed terrain, sometimes rocky, sometimes boggy, sometimes downhill, sometimes uphill: but all good. The 4.8″ front tyre rolled well over pretty much everything; floating over bogs, socking up rocks, and being great off-piste when I mistakenly went up to the summit of Kidsty Pike and was heading for the easterly descent – quick about turn in order!

















Eventually Ullswater comes into view, and I double back West to descend to the lakeside. Rather than the path around Ullswater shore, I decided on the trip down Boredale, with a strenuous final few hundred meters, tough enough alone, a proper work-out when hauling fatty!














From Boredale Hause the first part of the descent was too steep and gravely for safety, but quickly shallows out and allowed a rapid descent to Patterdale, and back to the car via a nice tiny lane.






https://www.strava.com/activities/933353286/

https://www.relive.cc/view/933353286


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2017)

Haading out soon with a few from Wakefield Triathlon Club

The question is;
Do I help out, with the beginners/improvers, & take it easy? (as I'm fat & unfit at the moment)
Or... head out with the experienced riders, & get 'battered'?

I've been out on a couple of their faster/hillier rides before, & held my own


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2017)

Finally got out to Gwydir Forest (Marin Trail) with my son.

We stuck with the short circuit that includes the new descent. Lots of climbing and the Forrest road is tough ( especially when your fitness is hammered). We stopped a few times to check my sons blood sugars and they remained good with a diluted fresh orange drink and malt loaf.

The original descents are pretty rocky and rooty and it pushed the limits of my 25 year old Diamond Back with no suspension. I had to walk one small section as my Cantilever brakes couldn't keep the speed under control.

Great hour our so. Only 5 miles but tough. The new descent is more akin to a trail centre, pretty smooth, quick and with a few drop offs and a bit of air.

A few lads were a bit surprised I was doing the trail on a retro MTB especially when I said I'd broken my spine over a year ago. The Boardman Pro FS would have sailed over the rocks and roots.

Pleased how the old machine held up. I'd replaced the brake cables and used a different straddle wire than the one supplied with the XT brakes as I couldn't get the cable near to the tyre. The lower the more power. It was still out gunned by my sons Carrera Vengeance.


----------



## Aravis (9 Apr 2017)

When planning yesterday's ride on RWGPS I began to notice a likeness in the outline to an animal, so I decided to go with it. Here's what I ended up with, 112 easy-going miles:






https://www.strava.com/activities/933379211

At last I managed to put in the full climb of the Malverns. To judge from the number of people who've ridden the Strava segments, comparatively few people climb from the western side, and from what I saw on the road, a lot climb from the Upton upon Severn side. The ride up from Colwall to Upper Wyche is really great, with a couple of authentic switchbacks, and I will definitely return.

It was a day of unbroken sunshine and blinding light, but with the distant views heavily obscured by haze. Not a day for casual photography - clear air and cloudscapes always work much better.

I was keen to test my Garmin 520 with an in-flight recharge from an external power source. After a ride such as yesterday's I would normally expect the battery to finish about 50-60% charged. I plugged in my external battery after about 50 miles, and at the end of the ride the unit was fully charged. So provided one is organised, the lifetime is to all intents and purposes limitless. I'm not sure how advisable it is to recharge in heavy rain though.


----------



## gaz71 (9 Apr 2017)

I did a nice 16 mile ride this morning.Went through Bushy Park,Hampton,Lower Sunbry,over Walton Bridge through to Hampton Court,on to Kingston,back into Bushy Park then home.Id had a few days off the bike as it was my birthday on Thursday and me and Mrs Gaz went to the coast for a few days so ive been living of fish n chips and booze during that time so i had a few cals to burn off.Managed to walk to Beachy Head though so it wasnt all bad.It was great being back on the bike though,especially in this weather.


----------



## Jon George (9 Apr 2017)

Out for a 20 mile spin on Patsy #1 The Carbon to Debach (site of WW2 airfield) that included a bit racing with someone out for some fast Sunday cycling, and some dawdling to take pictures and enjoy the skylarks.

This at Debach.


----------



## Starchivore (9 Apr 2017)

Not today but I couldn't find this thread for some reason yesterday. 

Since not commuting with the bike any more, I've been getting back into leisure riding- and it feels good. I went up Cragg Vale in the lovely sunshine, then down into Littleborough and along the valley back to Hebden, at an okay clip, with a couple of detours for hills. I feel like I'm getting the mojo back a bit, after quite a while of not doing any weekend riding.


----------



## gbb (9 Apr 2017)

31 miles this morning in lovely sun albeit with a stiff breeze at times. Pboro out to Elton, Wansford, Kings Cliffe, a little beyond, turn round and back.
2 shimmys downhill  but anticipating them now so brake and shed speed then accelerate back through. it's annoying but maybe getting topside of the problem.
One roadkill adder.




several red kite, one large buzzard etc etc, birdlife is stirring itself for the summer.
Pushed on a bit without going mad, managed over 15 average and for me that's not bad nowadays.
Excellent morning


----------



## 13 rider (9 Apr 2017)

Another lovely day forecast had a commitment after dinner so out the door at 0845 to try and get 50 miles in before 12.00 . Another favorite loop today retracing my first forum ride . Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up humble lane and up the Wreake valley . Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby Frisby on the Wreake and up and over the A607 on to the rolling terrain around Gaddesby and back over the A607 to Asfordby and up Saxileby hill which I managed to pr on strava up onto the ridge and headdown and pedal straight past nice pies cafe no time to stop today  At this point I checked the bike computer and I done 50km at 18.1 mph my fastest ever despite quite at bit of climbing . Seagrave ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Cropston at which point I passed 50 miles at 17.9 mph my quickest 50 miles ever I think the winter milage is paying me back now  .Home with 54 miles in the bag at an average of 17.5 in absolutely glorious conditions . Looks like the sun brings out the riders out loads out today


----------



## redvision95 (9 Apr 2017)

Straightened the bent spoke by hand as best as I could. 
Rode what google says was four miles into Darlaston, Though it felt like eight to me. 
Picked up the trailer that I'd won on ebay last night, Forgot to bring a pump/puncture kit and both of its tyres were flat  So being smart, Instead of going to the nearest petrol station to air up the tyres, I towed it home with flat tyres and decided to take the canal towpath  Big mistake, I forgot that those vicious swans and geese like to hang about right at the end of the canal in Walsall town center (I'm petrified of them  ) A total of 8.5 miles and I'm knackered


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Apr 2017)

Just a short one today.






Oil seed rape.






Nice trafficless lane.





The view from the top of Morestead






Yeee Haaaaa






Blue sky and sunshine






An old mill thingy.





That explains it.

Only 20 miles or so today, but it's my birthday, and I have to go out and paaaarrrtty later.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Just a short one today.
> 
> View attachment 346477
> 
> ...




Happy birthday...


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Apr 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy birthday...


Cheers


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2017)

Happy birthday,what wonderful weather for it.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2017)

Happy birthday @Racing roadkill - hope you have a fabby day xxx


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Apr 2017)

First proper ride with our lass in what felt a long time. She really struggled today, but we still managed 25 miles. Cracking weather so was in shorts and SS top, with the CycleChat top proudly on display. 

Watermead and Abbey Park were heaving as the whole of Leicester seemed to be out enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Apr 2017)

One hour on the turbo and no heart pain 

Happy Birthday *Racing roadkill *


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Apr 2017)

With today forecast to be even better than yesterday, it would have been rude to waste the riding time.

Not out quite as early today and with stuff to do later I'd only have a couple of hours, maximum, but time enough for a few miles.
Binned the knee warmers from yesterdays ensemble too - apologies for the glare from my white legs. 

Started off up Coal Road (again) and then Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane into Shadwell, but today I turned right down the hill for the twisty descent through the village, before the sharp climb back up to and across the A58 onto Carr Lane for more undulating twistiness towards Thorner.
Left in the village past the church and onto Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge and the ride up to Thorner Lane, getting passed by a proper racing snake - I wasn't hanging about but I couldn't keep up with him!
Through the dip and up the other side, joining Thorner Road for the gently downhill run to the A1(M) bridge at the top of the village, turning right down the hill and up the other side and on to Paradise Way.
I went onto the shared path here, part of NCR 66, as Paradise Way is seldom fun to ride on - a 60mph single carriageway with far too many behatted Nissan drivers, especially on a Sunday. Part way along there is an info board about the Battle of Bramham Moor in 1408, so I stopped there for a drink and a stretch:








I was starting to notice a bit of a headwind now - not much, but enough that I knw it was there. So on to Bramham crossroads and around the roundabout, busy with lots of metal boxes heading for York or the coast and then down Main Street towards Aberford.
Into the village and then the right onto Cattle Lane for the ups and down (but mainly ups) to Barwick and on towards Scholes, before the descent to the Coronation Tree and down Leeds Road. No need for extra miles today, so after being passed by a dozen Harley Davidsons heading out into the countryside, it was onto local roads and up to home.

*20.0 miles* (32.18km) in *1h 25m* at an average of *14.1mph*, with *1,095ft* climbed and an average temperature (according to Garmin) of *13.5°C*, although once again it felt a lot warmer than that. Loads of cyclists out today and quite a few family groups which is always good to see.

As always, the map:





After all that it was out with the bike stand and both road bikes were given a well deserved clean and lube.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2017)

I was washing the car out the front earlier today and I heard the bell of the ice cream van somewhere in village. I knew it wouldn't come up my road so I grabbed a lady Godiver and jumped on the Kingpin to track it down, I found it at the other end of the village, purchased two Bunnies Ears ( one for the Fragrant MrsP) and wobbled home in first gear one handed. I managed to get both ice creams home without the strawberry syrup dribbling on my hand. 

A very satisfactory 3/4 mile.


----------



## PaulB (9 Apr 2017)

My year's first fiddy. 

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1667553147


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Apr 2017)

A beautiful hot day in North Yorkshire. 53 miles done from home to Cawood, through Wistow Lordship to Selby and onto Riccall where I joined the Sustrans cycleway to Naburn just outside of York. Then headed to Acaster Malbis and to Tadcaster, up the hill and through the grounds of Grimston Park. Back to Cawood stopping off at the holiday park to buy water as I'd run out! Headed out of Cawood to Church Fenton, Ulleskelf and back home.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2017)

Tour of Rutland Water today.. me on my cube mtb and the wife on her new trek leccy bike..she enjoyed the 21 miles..

What a day...gorgeous....


----------



## 13 rider (9 Apr 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 346522
> View attachment 346523
> A beautiful hot day in North Yorkshire. 53 miles done from home to Cawood, through Wistow Lordship to Selby and onto Riccall where I joined the Sustrans cycleway to Naburn just outside of York. Then headed to Acaster Malbis and to Tadcaster, up the hill and through the grounds of Grimston Park. Back to Cawood stopping off at the holiday park to buy water as I'd run out! Headed out of Cawood to Church Fenton, Ulleskelf and back home.


Can you please not lean your bike on my gate it makes the drive look untidy thank you


----------



## Mrs M (9 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Just a short one today.
> 
> View attachment 346477
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to you


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2017)

A nice little ride out to The March Hare cafe this morning, three of us set of from Enfield the same time as the club left East Finchley, Had a nice ride out to Hare street, Had scrambled eggs on toast washed down with a nice cup of tea out of a china teapot, (proper) Then i led the club home with a new route, it kept us of the main roads and we did not have to go through Ware.Ended at our local for a few beers then home for a shower, another lovely day in the sun.
https://www.strava.com/activities/934978141#kudos


----------



## TigerT (9 Apr 2017)

I fancied doing something different today so rather than riding round local lakes, I decided to get up early and get a train to Schaffhausen (A beautiful town on the German / Swiss border) with the intention to check out Cycle Route 86 to Pfaffikon, which I've only ever ridden small parts of, and secondary goal of seeing how close to home I could get before something started to hurt. After finding I had been given my own private coach on the train, I disembarked at Schaffhausen and took a short walk around to find the start of the route then headed off along the banks of the Rhine to the Rhinefalls (Big Waterfall) I didn't stop for photos as I've been loads of time before and they've started charging now. So onwards through some of the small villages with there red and white timbered houses that are everywhere in this part of Switzerland. I could have stopped every 2 minutes for photos, they were beautiful. The last of the villages was Andefingen. I stopped there for rest and water and checked the map.... It was then the up hill bits started. I try to avoid hillls as much as I can, I have bad knees and a weak tendon, so I'm never going to be a climber! From there it was just nice country side to Winterthur.,, via a number of unsigned diversions to get around roadworks, got a bit lost. I certainly wasn't the only cyclist out today, Winterthur was full of them, struggled to find a free bike rack. Stopped here for lunch, before the difficult bit. Got lost again on the way out. Cycle routes in Switzerland are very well signposted, except in Winterthur it seems. The next 4kms, were not very nice, just a long slightly up hill main road, there must be a better route, but eventually got back into the countryside and along the Töss valley for a bit. This was the bit of Route 86 I wanted to try out, as I'd seen it signposted before, but never taken it. I won't take it again. It's just one very long climb, followed by a short drop that wasn't worth the climbing. Finally ended up in Pfaffikon and stopped for Ice Cream. That was Stage 1 of Route 86 completed. So it was tie to decide whether to get the train home of carry on. I decided to carry on, and in retrospect, that was a mistake. After about 5kms my knee started to ache and I don't want to damage it this year, so Game Over for the day. Diverted to the nearest railway station (Uster) and got on the train.

Happy with the ride, the first half was beautiful scenery, but for me, a little too much up hill with little reward. (on Veloland, the Swiss cycling website, this was classed as easy! I can see why, mountain passes are a lot harder and out of my reach, but I wasn't the only person struggling today, which made me feel a bit better) 65kms added to the total and Garmin tells me that's the most up hill I've ever done.

Didn't do many photos, but here are a couple.

My private train


Schaffhausen at the start of the ride


Cycling along the Rhine


Andelfingen. The photo really doesn't do the village justice.


And the map


----------



## Stonechat (9 Apr 2017)

Today's club run with the H& DW was one of the longer and hillier ones to Milford 

@cosmicbike decided to honour us with his company.
A long looping route through Ash Vale and Tongham, then through Godalming. Return took as up the Wanborough Hill over the Hog's Back
I managed to chop of the outward journey
I estimate about 62 miles with 2000 feet of climbing
You can see return leg here.
https://www.strava.com/activities/934719881
This being the return was slighlty less loopy
The returners rather split at Chobham repending on final destination. I followed a group heading to Chertsey as I prefer to return via Chertsey Bridge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Haading out soon with a few from Wakefield Triathlon Club
> The question is;
> Do I help out, with the beginners/improvers, & take it easy? (as I'm fat & unfit at the moment)
> Or... head out with the experienced riders, & get 'battered'?
> I've been out on a couple of their faster/hillier rides before, & held my own



Turned up at the meeting point a bit early. as it was a nice day the Gran Fondo came out (first time since, possibly, October), & I had shorts on (equally surprising)
Over the next 20 minutes, about 25 riders showed up, some rode there, some took bikes out of boots/off racks
The faster riders decided on a plan, I knew their route, but decided that I would have an easy day, particularly with not riding the GF for so long

Whilst it was a nice, steady ride, I felt I should have gone with the others, maybe next time


Birkin Café was packed, with various club riders; Drighlington BC, Ravensthorpe CC (DC Lanes mob), Wakefield CC, Elmsall Road Club,


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Apr 2017)

First thing this morning Jo and I went for a walk around Hayley Wood, this afternoon I took my mountain bike there.
The bridleway are nice and fast at the moment, but horribly rutted. I was rattling along, my bingo wings flapping in the sunshine when 2 horses and riders were ahead. I slowed down. Down to Caldecote, the wind was roaring.
I took the bridleway to the Red House, giving it some welly. Over the A1198 I went passing a fellow rider having a drink in the shade. I got to Hayley Wood, I'll show this mornings pictures













I then tried to find which way the bridleway comes out on the road. I failed.
In failing I flushed a Roe deer stag who went charging across the fields. Along a hedgerow and I was flushing out loads of yellowhammer, greenfinch and other stuff I couldn't quite see in the sun. Along a stubble field, then I saw my bird of the day... a wheatear! I eventually got to the road, then I saw my 2nd UK swallow of 2017, having seen the first this morning.

Back through Bourn, along the byway I had to slow up for 2 teenagers who were attaching their pony to a trap.

A great ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/934999002


----------



## cubey (9 Apr 2017)

Sun out shorts on and off towards Holmfirth, got there and thought lets tackle Holme moss, Doh. Luckily i caught my lungs as they fell out towards the floor.  Would you belief it when I got to the top and recovered, after a bar of chocky, went and tackled Snake Pass. Luckily the GF met me at Derwent reservoir and carried my broken knees and me home in the car.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Apr 2017)

TigerT said:


> I fancied doing something different today so rather than riding round local lakes, I decided to get up early and get a train to *Schaffhausen *(A beautiful town on the German / Swiss border]



I've always wanted to go there- an 'exclave' or Island of German territory within CH. interesting place I should think!


----------



## Glow worm (9 Apr 2017)

A short circuit via the shop this afternoon here in north Norfolk.







Creake Abbey.






Thieving Cambridge bar stewards!






If there's a road- I'll always avoid it if I can. This nice bridleway a quiet way home away from the holiday traffic.

Back to Newmarket tomorrow after a superb few days in lovely Norfolk.


----------



## i hate hills (9 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I was washing the car out the front earlier today and I heard the bell of the ice cream van somewhere in village. I knew it wouldn't come up my road so I grabbed a lady Godiver and jumped on the Kingpin to track it down, I found it at the other end of the village, purchased two Bunnies Ears ( one for the Fragrant MrsP) and wobbled home in first gear one handed. I managed to get both ice creams home without the strawberry syrup dribbling on my hand.
> 
> A very satisfactory 3/4 mile.


I would happily give you a double like for this amazing piece of cycling know how . Well done on getting the goods home in one piece.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Apr 2017)

Heading into the clouds..!

With this group.






Bout in between the mountains?






Skies were darker the usual






Images were not bad at all... 






Another great view..






And at the top of the climb? A cloud..! With us in it.. This was a first for me..






https://www.strava.com/activities/934374803 the link... 

75 km...
1395 meters of elevation
23.6 km/h average speed
Pleasant temperature... 15C average... Ok at the top was chilly..


----------



## i hate hills (9 Apr 2017)

Following on from yesterdays return in the saddle , i took my bike and my lungs out for a good workout round by Fourdon and Auchenblae today . The terrain really suited my bike as i have a MTB and was riding mostly in the mountains. Backside a bit tender tonight but things will get easier. Still smiling stupidly at anyone who passes me by.


----------



## KEEF (9 Apr 2017)

Today Burnopfield in the sunshine


----------



## The Bystander (9 Apr 2017)

For the first time since I don’t know when, I’ve been out on a bicycle every day this week.

Monday was a utility ride to get some groceries. Tuesday was a 50km leisure ride. Wednesday only just counts as it was less than a mile to the chippy for my tea. Thursday was another leisure ride. Friday was a test run up a couple of local hills to see how much easier they were with a new cassette giving an extra couple of teeth on my largest gear (answer: not as much as I’d hoped). Saturday I hadn’t planned on riding but the weather forced my hand so another 17 miles were added to the tally.

And so to today’s ride. I’ve never ridden 40 miles and I thought today might be the day (I was secretly thinking about my first imperial half century but didn’t want my legs to know). The weather looked promising but, although warmer today, it was less windy yesterday. I planned on riding one of my 50km routes with a little extra loop to start with and a longer loop than usual to end with.

I had three alternative loops in mind to end the ride with and in the end I chose the shortest. I could have easily ridden 40 miles and probably done the 50 but I didn’t feel the need to ride the extra just to hit some numbers. I rode 38.68 miles which was my longest ride to date and was enough for today and took my tally for the year over 1,000 miles The imperial half will have to wait but I did pass a nice year-to-date milestone.

Here’s the map importantly showing roughly where I clocked up the 1,000ml between Loddington and Harrington.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Apr 2017)

Cracking day out yesterday in the Peak District sunshine

This area is popular for the National Hill Climb Championships and several local hills have featured. There's one I've never tried, Curbar Edge, so I took a run out to have a go at.

Up over the Snake Pass, Bamford, Hathersage...then onto Curbar. It's more than a mile of 10% so a real tough challenge. Here's the start






I was doing OK until a reality check when three young racing snakes whizzed past me near the top. But I managed it OK. On through Hassop and Great Longstone where there was a charming wedding taking place






I was two and a half hours in and starting to flag a bit, porridge was a long time ago. Nine miles til the café stop so the biccies I popped in my pocket came in handy. Down Monsal Head then on to Litton and Tideswell. There's a nice café there that does great cheesy chips






Only 15 miles left and I was a bit worried about how tired I was starting to feel. But the chips, an egg custard and the coffee did the job. Two more hard hills between Chapel en le Frith and Glossop and I made it home.

56 miles all in, 5,700ft of climbing. 13.5mph average with is decent for me. Zillions of cyclists out, some obviously heading into the hills for the first time this spring. Those winter miles are coming in handy, legs felt a bit knackered but not too bad at the end


----------



## Mike_P (9 Apr 2017)

um.. breeze getting up, not to worry let head out




Killinghall traffic jam on the B6161 as usual a Sunday as it joins the A61 but this time due to broken down car further along the A61. Quickly followed by a further queue due to the crossing of NCN67. Through Ripley then up the A61, first right and along the lanes pass Nidd and Brearton. It was heading south to the B6165 that drew my attention to the crosswind. Down and up hill on the B road then turned off through Scotton, Farnham, Ferrensby, Arkendale to join the A168 - many will recognise the road as being the bit of dual carriageway that links the A1 at Dishforth to the A19 but south of Dishforth other than around Boroughbridge and Wetherby southwards it is one of the quietest A roads about; something that may change when the Allerton Waste Recovery Station opens




At Walshford something seemed amiss with a couple of fire engines down a road and plenty of smoke




South of Walshford I used the bridleway that parallels the A168 in the hope that the hedging would cut out the cross wind and was making rapid ground on another cyclist still on the A road when he too shot onto the bridleway - don't think he saw me!




At Wetherby I used the NCN routes along the old railway lines




Then came the climbs through Sicklinghall, out of Kirkby Overblow and out of the Crimple Valley This cycle track in the south west suburbs of Harrogate marked the end of the latter climb.




Strava 37.4 miles 1558ft, Garmin 37 miles 2264ft. Suspect Strava is more accurate.


----------



## Osprey (9 Apr 2017)

Beautiful weather, short sleeved jersey and shorts, cycling seems so much easier and enjoyable. Lots of riders out on the Gower. A nice 37 miler for my metric half century challenge.










Port Eynon.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Apr 2017)

Just a group of 5 of us today, at least 3 fewer than normal which amazed me given the weather forecast! Me and my wife headed to nearby Willian to meet up with the other three who were coming down from Baldock. From Willian we decided to head south / southwest-ish, through Little Wymondley, St Ippolyts, and to Preston, through King's Walden, Lilley Bottom, and eventually up the steep climb of Chalk Hill, ending at Tea Green (near Luton Airport) where a pint was the reward for the hot climb. We started the ride back through Breachwood Green and Darley Hall, partly retracing steps through Preston, and going on to Gosmore and Hitchin. A really hilly route with lots of interest, short sharp ups and downs, and sweeping lefts and rights.... plenty of scenery too. 

On a day like this I was hoping for an easy point in the 50 a month challenge, but sadly one of our riders was new and felt that 31 miles / 50k would be too much for him, so it was just 23 miles today. No matter, April's 50 is done, so it would have only been a bonus point anyway. Gorgeous day, and I even passed a man in a CycleChat jersey! (Was it you?)

Darley Hall in the background, near Breachwood Green: 





In Hitchin town centre:





The White Horse at Tea Green, with our merry band sat outside, and the Tea Green water tower behind: 





Preston: (Not _that_ Preston).


----------



## Donger (9 Apr 2017)

Like @Supersuperleeds, I too was out in my Cyclechat shirt today, proudly wearing the colours. Mine left neat sunburn lines on my upper arms as it was a scorcher today in Gloucestershire. My fears of my brakes showing me up today didn't materialise ... apart from a few little squeaks, they behaved really rather unexpectedly well.

Today was my first ride with Eastgate Cycles since joining up, but I had ridden with them as a guest a few times before, including on this annual "Paris Roubaix" event. We met up at the Farmers' Club in Gloucester:




Always held on the same day as the real thing, the club lays on a 100km "Paris Roubaix" ride from Gloucester taking in a few lumpy, rutted or stony paths on the way for a touch of authenticity. Today we looped out to Ledbury, Eastnor, Castlemorton Common and Forthampton, taking in the rough ground down by the Severn on our way out of Gloucester and carrying on over the stupidly steep and winding path over the abandoned old bridge at Over and a rutted path into Highnam (the Trouee d'Highnam). I knew what was coming, so I got to the front of the melee and span my way up in a blur before pulling over on the old bridge to capture some of the carnage that followed:



Nothing but glorious sunshine today:




We pulled over for our first pub stop when we arrived in Ledbury:




... before heading off up through Ledbury:




... and onwards along the steepest part of the route over the bottom end of the Malverns at Hollybush and Castlemorton Common, via a lovely quiet lane with a water splash (ford) near Eastnor Castle.
Castlemorton Common:




All in all a great ride out today. We had a second pub stop in the Royal Exchange in Hartpury, after working up a thirst, slogging against the wind all the way from Forthampton. Finished at the Farmers' Club in time (for those who were inclined) to watch the end of the Paris Roubaix race on the telly. Most of us settled for a pint of lager and a free barbecue. I plodded my way home wearily after that for a long hot bath and a nap. 67.7 miles (108.9 km) for me today in great company and even better weather. That'll do nicely for my Metric Century a Month Challenge ride for April. Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Apr 2017)

My first club ride today with the Hounslow & District Wheelers. Headed out on a lumpy, loopy route to Milford in perfect weather. Nice to finally meet @Stonechat , always good to put a face to the name.
Opted, rightly or wrongly, to sit at the back and observe the various shouts, signals etc etc. Nearly proved my undoing within the first few miles as I sat back with a chap as the group disappeared into the distance, only to find said chap had decided to go home. Bit of a sprint along Stonehills to catch the group, nice and easy I thought, only to find this was the slow group, and the ones I was with were the ones in the distance Ho hum, head down and cracked out a series of PB's to catch them. Some great roads today, and during one of the descents it clicked that this was what it was about, fresh air, country lanes and like minded company.
A cracking ride, and I hope to go out with them again.
66.1 miles all told, and the van got me to work tonight.


----------



## iandg (9 Apr 2017)

Busy all day (pretending to do the 'housework' while streaming the Paris-Roubaix) 

Grabbed a quick spin on the local trails before tea. 
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/935283206/embed/beb4909bd9a188e625f143dc9202b6771ef99bba


https://www.relive.cc/view/935283206


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2017)

Bosworth Battlefield the destination, 52 miles the journey. And what a great day for a bike ride, almost like summer. I dug out a pair of shorts but it was still a bit fresh when I left the house at eight thirty so I added a long sleeved summer jersey, if I'd gone out a bit later I'd just used a short sleeved jersey. I followed one of my regular routes out, Shilton, Withybrook and onto Monks kirby where I turned left through Claybrooke pava, Frolesworth, Broughton Astley and on through Sutton In The Elms and across the main road through Croft and Thurlaston, riding past the car boot sale I crossed the Hinckley Road and headed towards Desford but turned left though Peckleton and onto Kirby Mallory where I turned right crossed the Ashby Road and onto the cafe. First time at the Battlefield for a couple of years and was pleasantly surprised to see a small craft fair set up, I'll have to find out when the next one is, my Good lady will like that. Heading back I rode down to Shenton and picked up my regular route back through Upton, Atterton and on to Mancetter, climbed Purley Chase and on through Ansley and home. A very enjoyable ride in the sunshine. My pace was good and I was still going strong at in the last few miles, a very encouraging ride after struggling a lot on some of the winter rides I've done this year.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13840105


----------



## tfg71 (9 Apr 2017)

First time out since January. Left house and headed to Kelpies. Crossing Clackmannan bridge was slightly distracted by enjoying view saw the broken glass on the path, managed to look like a bronco rider going through it and scuffed my right shoulder along the rail. Kicked most of it to the side and carried on. Not far on felt the back of bike go funny and had to change inner tube. Couple of nice cycling gents stopped to see if I was ok. I thanked them and everyone carried on their way. Passed a few groups and individuals out and about everyone seemed happy. Shamed to admit it but had to call for a collection as couldn't face the hill back into town( last time I did it I thought I was going to collapse) I will get my stamina etc up this year. Felt good to be out even though my lazy legs just above knees were hurting and my bum was the same(hopefully this will get better with time). All in all I had a fun time even though it was only 14.5miles.


----------



## galaxy (10 Apr 2017)

PaulB said:


> My year's first fiddy.
> 
> https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1667553147


----------



## galaxy (10 Apr 2017)

After walking the Dod with wife a nice 5 miles. Then a spot of lunch in the Garden. We ended up another 3 hours of Gardening. Anyway. Lit the BBQ and shot of on the Mountain bike for hour while the BBQ did its thing. Came back and fired burgers & sausages on while the Mrs did the salad


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2017)

cubey said:


> Sun out shorts on and off towards Holmfirth, got there and thought lets tackle Holme moss, Doh. Luckily i caught my lungs as they fell out towards the floor.  Would you belief it when I got to the top and recovered, after a bar of chocky, went and tackled Snake Pass. Luckily the GF met me at Derwent reservoir and carried my broken knees and me home in the car.
> 
> 
> View attachment 346572
> ...


A good ride, one that I used to do a lot, but then carried on, and back over The Strines, if I was still feeling okay (or into Sheffield, & up A61, if not!)
It's a fair old continuous climb, all the way from Clayton West/Scissett, all the way up to 'Sovereign Cross-Roads', isn't it?
Then another one, from leaving Holmfirth, practically all the way to the summit of HolmeMoss


----------



## Old jon (10 Apr 2017)

Quite a few days since I have ridden, it is amazing how real life intrudes on riding a bike. Oh well, just get on with it. Gears today, Wetherby as a turning point and the only details to settle are the roads to ride on.

A good start is taking the bike out of the door. Success!! Point in the direction of away and start pedalling. Visit the wasteland of Holbeck, and cross the canal to ride under the Dark Arches yet again. This eventually reaches Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road and the second crossing of the river. The long ride up the road to the Oakwood Clock is followed by the even longer drag up the A 58 to the Ring Road and the right turn onto Red Hall Lane, where thing ease off at last. Turn onto Thorner Lane and ride through the village, out up Church Hill and along the road to Bramham. In this direction, and with a tailwind, the road seems downhill for most of the way. A comforting illusion. Around the silly bit at the top of the village, down the hill and turn left for Clifford, where the parked cars outnumber the able bodied residents. Ruffling feathers here, but what the heck.



There are a large choice of roads, at least four, out of Clifford. I took Cinder Lane, which leads into the southern bit of Boston Spa, where I turned left and wended my way towards the Wattle Syke roundabout. There is the heck of an acreage of tarmac around there, and I escaped it riding towards Wetherby, really the next roundabout north. On what might be called a return route, I am usually boring, and there was no change today. The A 58, no sidetracks, just all the way back, passing the Clock at Oakwood again before the underbelly of Leeds centre and a jaunt through a tiny corner of Hunslet pointed me home. Oh, the numbers, 32.3 miles, 1200 feet defying Mr Newton and a 13.6mph average speed which is on the top side of good for this bloke. Great ride!

Even the map has the thumb up


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Apr 2017)

Despite some lurgy I set out on the first leg of my journey home. It wasn't a bad morning but it still wasn't warm. Any wind that blew was a cross wind which the hedges sheltered me from. I'm beginning to get the hang of the route now although bits of it are still to be fully committed to memory. I wonder whether to report the lane which bypasses Aspatria. It really is very badly damaged. Perhaps reporting might produce a fix. There are some nice village names on the route. Blennerhasset, Fletchertown and Hardcake come to mind. Hardcake must have a dreadful cafe  I'd sorted a more direct route from the outskirts of Carlisle into the station. That made things a lot easier. The station was drafty but I discovered the heated waiting room this time. That helped as did the coffee while I waited. The train delivered me on time in Birmingham where my home bound connection had been cancelled. That meant the next train was packed with folks. Good humour and the British stiff upper lip won the day. So I was dropped off with just the one mile downhill to home and some wifely cooked dinner. Nice. 34 smiles


----------



## DCLane (10 Apr 2017)

Yesterday was the GHS Pocklington ride - 100 miles in 8 hours - which I rode with my 12 year-old and my club, Ravensthorpe CC.

For once the day was sunny, with the odd mishap but there were close to 100 club riders taking part. My worst was stopping to help someone and then ending up on a 12-mile detour with my child in the main group. I started tiring at the 10 mile to go point and he set off solo uphill, finishing about 4 minutes ahead of me in 7 hours 32 mins. A good day overall and he was apparently the youngest rider ever to finish in the time limit: https://www.strava.com/activities/935078796

Him (on R) not me - I was still on the detour:


----------



## Spinney (10 Apr 2017)

Haven't had a ride for a couple of weeks (spent 6 days away over last weekend walking half of the Cleveland Way).
So today, dawning nice and sunny (and having spent most of the equally sunny weekend gardening instead of riding!), I decided that the working week could wait until late morning and got my half century (metric) in for the month.
I have a mostly flat route on the Vale of Berkeley that I use for my metric half centuries when I am feeling lazy, and today I did this but in reverse. It is a good thing to do this now and then, as sometimes you notice things differently when approaching from a different angle.
Strava
[Edit]Relive

Oldbury on Severn church across the fields





Tindale Monument at North Nibley from Damery




Little Avon River at Charfield Mill


----------



## lazybloke (10 Apr 2017)

Abandoned the wife and children in the holiday cottage and zipped 16 miles along the dikes and past tulip fields somewhere near Amsterdam. Gorgeous sunshine, amazing cycling infrastructure - I really had no idea how good the Dutch have it - and the smell of the blooms in the air. Perfect ride, although the perfect surfaces and pancake flat landscape made my mountain bike a ridiculous (and slightly tiring) choice of transport.


----------



## KEEF (11 Apr 2017)

Burnopfield no sun


----------



## Stonechat (11 Apr 2017)

A brief window so went out, to Esher, got some bikey bits, and home again. 

21.7 miles @ 16.1 mph ave mmoving speed
423 feet climbed which is basically Twice up the hill at Esher and a couple of small bumps

Did not linger as I was getting dinner later and had to walk doggy first

https://www.strava.com/activities/936292937


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/936835082

I was back a bit late to post this yesterday, but better late than never.

I rode the 30 ish miles to Calshot activities centre 





A nice evening for it.





Water water everywhere.





Some of the Saints Foundation riders, having a go at fixed wheel riding for the first time.




All together now.





View from above the banking.

I didn't ride, due to old injuries sustained during fixed wheel Velodrome riding in years gone by, meaning slowing down is an unpleasant experience. I did manage 1 lap, but I couldn't risk aggravating my knee, given I had to do 30 odd miles on the road home, in the dark, after the session. The rest of the guys enjoyed themselves though.

About 60 miles done, in total, a couple of hundred yards of them on the track .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2017)

Lovely ride yesterday, once school holiday babysitting had finished.
I eventually got out at about 15:15 to bag a local Trig point near Horton. The nearest I could get was a view across a field though. 





From there, I headed through to Salcey but didn't stop for long as it was still heaving.
I decided to drop onto the canal bank by Stoke Bruerne and head home off-road.






Blisworth tunnel, the second longest UK canal tunnel starts here....






And pops out 3,076 yards later... I've travelled through in a friends barge and it's quite spooky!!
As sort of expected, I had a visit from the p*ncture fairy, but was underway after 5 or 10 minutes for some uneventful miles back to Northampton.






As I was on 38 miles nearing home, I added the extra couple around a track near the golf course to make it a 40 mile ride.
Not cold for most of the ride, but after Sunday, I was glad I'd worn leggings, and not my shorts, especially as the sun was getting low by the time I got home just before 19:00

https://www.strava.com/activities/936773038


----------



## Buck (11 Apr 2017)

Home at a reasonable time tonight so decided to jump on the bike ahead of collecting the offspring from karate.

Had a little glitch with the Garmin (it had applied an update last week and seemed to have reset itself) so the ride didn't start until a short way in. Despite the sun shine the wind was blowing - the weather forecast seemed to have it right - it certainly felt like 40mph+ gusts!

I rode up Marsh Lane to the top of the village and was instantly questioning my judgement of going out but I decided I would just grin and bear it and make my non-aerodynamic body as aerodynamic as possible!!

Along the top Penistone Road and then right up Piper Wells (yes I'd decided to tackle the big hill rather than go the longer (and busier) way around!) Boy, that wind - at one point it was almost pushing me back down the hill and a gust of wind made a nervous wobble on the climb! At the top, winded but still moving I cracked onto the Haddingley drag and down the S bends turning left on Lower Maythorn Lane.

Certainly not a good day for the wind turbine (this was a casualty of the Christmas storms but still!!)






Riding on and up past the windmills, the dry mud on the road from the farm vehicles made it feel like a cobbled road - the wind at my back helped propel me forward, sneaking in a couple of PBs along the way. Up the steep but short climb past the viewing platform then back towards home but this time into that nasty wind.

Not pleasant as the road is exposed all of the way but again, just hunkering down and keeping pedalling was the order of the day. This was the theme for the remaining couple of miles home.







12.4 miles 902 ft of climbing


----------



## Jon George (11 Apr 2017)

Whilst popping into town today, I bumped into my mate Dan who said he was thinking about going out for a ride later that morning. Birthday-present shopping done, change of bike, and we met up.
Historically we have done few rides together that haven't involved a pause at one or two pubs, and today wasn't ever going to be one of them. We ended up wandering around the Shotley peninsular, stopping and having the odd pint, whilst enjoying the sun, the emerging greenery, and inadvertently adding another point to my half-century challenge total. 

This at the rear of Erwarton Hall (Where Ann Boleyn's heart is reputed to have been buried in the nearby chruch) - I don't know if the beasts are Alpacas or Lamas. 






And a selfie at Pin Mill. (Fourth pub.)


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Apr 2017)

I am not going to bore you with any stories.. Here are some pics.
















https://www.strava.com/activities/937371126


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2017)

I reached the grand old age of 40 yesterday and wanted to mark it with my first 50 mile ride in nigh on 18 months today, before heading back to work tomorrow. I wasn't quite sure how I would be feeling, after a few days of excess food and beer, but woke fairly bright and was on the road just before 10am, in fairly sunny but cold weather. Indeed, I came out of the house in just 2 layers but went back inside to add a third.

Began by heading along the cycle paths to Shelton and out on the road to Montford Bridge. At the Shelton traffic lights they went through 2 full cycles and onto a third, with my set still on red and so I assume they were stuck, therefore when a gap came I went for it. Passed the Wingfield Arms pub, that used to be bright Yellow and has now been painted Pink....looks horrid

The downside of the ride so far was the strong and gusty headwind from the West and this continued to make it hard going for the first 20 miles of the ride. I followed the lanes to Shrawardine, Pentre, Edgerley, Kinnerley and Knockin, where I paused for a snack by the cricket club, which has a splendid new pavilion in place, since I last played there.







I turned out onto the main road at Knockin, before branching off at Osbaston and then finally turned out of the wind at Woolston. At the crossroads I turned right and after about a mile had a sixth sense I was on the wrong road, to Sandford, so stopped to check the map and yes I should have turned left at the crossroads . I doubled back and had to pull in on the narrow single track lane to let a large lorry full of sheep squeeze past 

It was nice to have the wind to my side now, as I took the correct road to West Felton and then the wonderfully named village of Grimpo. Next was Rednal and then out onto the lovely flat wide roads where I made quicker progress to Hordley and Tetchill. In Tetchill I came across a woman walking 2 Rottweilers, and she pulled them onto the opposite path. One of them was quite happy with me, but the other (muzzled unlike the happy one) had a demeanour that suggested it wanted to kill me if at all possible . The lady had a bit of a job holding him back and I quickened up rather!

By now the sun was almost unbroken and I turned off onto the beautiful lanes towards the various Mere's, with the wind now behind me and helping quite a bit on what is a lumpy section. I paused for lunch, watching 2 Buzzards majestically circling high above me for around 10 minutes, before pressing on to Lee and Colemere. I paused to check the map again here and a chap in a Mini stopped to see if I was ok, which was nice of him 

Whitemere





There was a bit more climbing towards English Frankton and I was starting to overheat in the lovely sunshine, so took a layer off before turning towards Loppington. I crossed the main road and headed to Noneley and then Wem, where it was out onto the very busy main road towards Shawbury. Lots of traffic but all really well behaved and this continued across the A49 and all the way to Shawbury which was so refreshing. The wind had started to do odd things here, swirling around the open RAF airfield, in fact it was a tailwind at times, but then a headwind at others!

Crossed the A53 and then turned back into the wind again to Bings Heath, before climbing Ebury Hill and East Haughmond, up to Upton Magna. There were road closed signs (starting yesterday) on the Uffington Road and so I was a bit unsure what I would find, but didn't see any roadworks, so they must be late starting or very early finishing?!

At Uffington there was a speed camera van in place, which I imagine would have caught loads on what is regularly a rat run that people go way too fast on. I turned off onto the old canal path to Pimley and arrived at the junction where I have to decide to either continue on the bumpy gravel section or head up to the roads at Sundorne. I was on 56 miles by now and with my legs feeling tired but not too bad, made the snap decision to go for a Metric Century. 

So I headed up through Sundorne and along Whitchurch Rd, then down through Castlefields, along the River towpath and into The Quarry, which was busy with people enjoying the sunshine. It was very slow progress, into the wind, to Porthill and Copthorne, before turning out of it again on the final section to Nobold, Meole Brace and home.

A fantastic ride, which amounted to 63.6 miles in total, my second longest ever and longest solo ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Apr 2017)

I rode home from work in a right old headwind. I waited an hour or so before going out.
I got my mtb down from its rack, the back tyre felt soft, so I gave it some air. I went to roll the bike out and the front tyre had no air! I took the wheel out, then the tube, patched the hole and put a new tube in. Now I thought I'd put tyre levers in my rucksack when I bought it...... this puncture would turn out to be fortunate.
Off I went down past the pub and into the rutted fields. I wasn't going fast, too bumpy, too windy, too knackered from last nights spin and circuits. Down into Caldecote then a left and right up to Kingston. I joined the Wimpole Way.




Along more bumpy bridleways, bone hard. That was until I hit a swamp! Not very long, but deep enough to feel my bike sink! I heard a sucking noise as my front wheel went in.
Along the road on the Old Wimpole ridge and through the woods. A mewing buzzard flew up from the hedgerow.
At the end is a choice. I was going to go into the estate as it would be quiet, but first I turned left to see the sunny view down into Cambridge. It's only 100 yards to get beyond the trees to the view. One hundred yards to pick up a thorn longer than a 10 year olds Easter holidays! My back tyre was punctured. I had a spare tube, but that was it. I couldn't afford any more punctures, no more tubes, no patches. I had tyre levers though!
Still, the view was good for the flatlands.












Down the gravel track I shot into Eversden and made my way home via the roads.









14 miles in total. I'd wanted to do more but there's no point tempting fate!

https://www.strava.com/activities/938021819

Happy birthday @gavgav . @Rickshaw Phil told me that you're 50.....


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I rode home from work in a right old headwind. I waited an hour or so before going out.
> I got my mtb down from its rack, the back tyre felt soft, so I gave it some air. I went to roll the bike out and the front tyre had no air! I took the wheel out, then the tube, patched the hole and put a new tube in. Now I thought I'd put tyre levers in my rucksack when I bought it...... this puncture would turn out to be fortunate.
> Off I went down past the pub and into the rutted fields. I wasn't going fast, too bumpy, too windy, too knackered from last nights spin and circuits. Down into Caldecote then a left and right up to Kingston. I joined the Wimpole Way.
> View attachment 346966
> ...


 Thanks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Apr 2017)

gavgav said:


> I reached the grand old age of 40 yesterday and wanted to mark it with my first 50 mile ride in nigh on 18 months today, before heading back to work tomorrow. I wasn't quite sure how I would be feeling, after a few days of excess food and beer, but woke fairly bright and was on the road just before 10am, in fairly sunny but cold weather. Indeed, I came out of the house in just 2 layers but went back inside to add a third.
> 
> Began by heading along the cycle paths to Shelton and out on the road to Montford Bridge. At the Shelton traffic lights they went through 2 full cycles and onto a third, with my set still on red and so I assume they were stuck, therefore when a gap came I went for it. Passed the Wingfield Arms pub, that used to be bright Yellow and has now been painted Pink....looks horrid
> 
> ...


Well done So the beer and whisky didn't slow you down after all.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Apr 2017)

happy Birthday @gavgav


----------



## galaxy (11 Apr 2017)

I snuck in a Utillity ride on the Galaxy. Into Ludlow to the bank. Just so happens I made myself have a pork & stuffing roll with apple sauce. Forgot my fone so no pics today


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Apr 2017)

Went to work and back, nice weather, but still windy.
Carp telly tonight that SWMBO tends to watch, so I changed into the Easter Bunny (albeit slightly less hairy and with smaller ears) and delivered egg to my niece.
Back on the commute tomorrow


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/937846648

100 miler up to Basingrad today.




Picture postcard stuff.






The weather wasn't quite so nice today, but still not bad for April.





A rare sight today, no traffic.






Beer o'clock.

A smidge over 100 miles, far too many trucks using unsuitable lanes today, but that was because of all the roadworks and accidents.


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2017)

Once again a bit late, since it was Monday's ride.
The day didn't start well, I really could not get myself together and kept feeling I'd forgotten something. Well I did, I got as far as the canal and decided I needed my jacket, which was in my pack, which I'd left in the garage. So an extra trip back and fiddling about!

I'll admit I did need the jacket, there was a nasty cold wind, despite the sunshine and I kept it on all the time. I'd also raised the pressure in my tyres, which was a mistake, the path felt really bumpy. There was another effect of that wind, it was in my face to the northernmost point of my ride. I'd wondered why I didn't feel as if I was doing well. However, I did get some of my highest speeds on the return trip on the roads, so it isn't true that the wind is always in your face. Garmin, however seems to have stopped recording my segments again.

It wasn't surprising that there were fewer people out than the previous week, it was rather cold. I saw a few runners and some very kind and helpful dog walkers.















But there did seem to be quite a few youngsters out on their bikes, all just north of Berkhamsted.



This narrow boat seemed set up for more than the normal, tranquil waters of the Grand Union, indeed it looks less designed for pleasure than for getting there come what may.






And I spotted an old friend, about to depart.











15.9 miles max 20.0 avg 8.0 mph. Year to date, 81.2miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## Stonechat (12 Apr 2017)

Shortish spin today
Wento over to Chertsey, up St Ann's Hill,
Cut through to road to Chobham common, through Windlesham and Lightwater, and back via Chobham and Philpot's lane and Addlestone

27.0 miles @ 16.1 mph
860 feet climbed

Latter half was fun with a tailwind
https://www.strava.com/activities/938846448/segments/22940282060


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Apr 2017)

48.5km +1,116m

Coll de Rates 

Can't upload pics because they're too big


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Apr 2017)

I'm still tired from travels and that bug. Nevertheless I couldn't turn down the chance for a ride with Margaret PR and Pete M. We met in Upton and took the run out through the school for Tewkesbury and on through the lanes by Fiddington. Things were fine as the wind was assisting mostly. Over the open ground from Tredington was fine but I found the lumpy bits by Gretton a bit more of a challenge than usual. We paused on the bridge to check out the Steam Railway station at Winchcombe before tackling the ramp to the cafe at Hailes Abbey.

Pete talked cars (not my favourite subject) so watching feeding Dunnock and Great Tit were lovely distractions. We dropped away to spot a Steam Locomotive heading our way so we paused on the bridge to watch it haul its carriages onward. We began the tough ride westward into a strong head wind. There was some respite rounding the flanks of Bredon Hill. Then we took the zig zag route by Eckington which should provide some shelter. Pete was attempting to provide some shelter on the front but gaps kept appearing. By the time we crossed the Severn at Upton we'd all had enough. Pete and Margaret headed home while I took on the wind again on the standard run back. Despite having kept it easy today I was well and truly done by the time I rolled up my driveway. 70 smiles on this one


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Apr 2017)

Happy belated birthday @gavgav 

We did a ride with the girls on Saturday, but I forgot to post it: no matter because I had to redo the ride today, I had forgotten something at the coffe stop, so I went to retrieve it.
It has been a deceiving sunny day, in fact it was quite cold with a strong wind that followed me for the whole route.
I was heading towards the town of Paisley, following one of my favorite routes, along country parks, quiet lanes and following the river Cart, a tributary of the ever present in Strathclyde, river Clyde.
The duck pond at Richmond park. It's only a small park, London has a Richmond park too, I've never been but it's probably four times the size of ours.


Through Pollock Park

the river Cart in the background.
Pollock house, a stately home that now hosts a very busy cafe in what used to be the stables. I took the picture on the way back, it's just round the corner from the previous view of the woods, because it had started raining.


The distance from Glasgow to Paisley is only 10 miles whichever way, road or scenic route you choose.
Today, due to the unabating wind, it was quite hard work, I was needing a lie down when I got home!
Anyway, I got there, got back what I'd forgotten last time:

my wee cat purse 
After a double espresso I toyed with the idea of taking the direct road back, but a peak round the corner confirmed it was busy as usual with motorized traffic, so I took to the lanes again.
A few pictures, some are from Saturday 

following the river Cart

a diversion up a short hill to Crookston Castle, great views had it been a nicer day.
Belles having fun on the same ride last Saturday, the weather was much nicer!


A gratuitous shot of my work place, that marks the point where the three major Glasgow cycle routes diverge

Ominous clouds above.
Only 30 miles, but now I have a sore, weather beaten face!


----------



## I like Skol (13 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> This narrow boat seemed set up for more than the normal, tranquil waters of the Grand Union, indeed it looks less designed for pleasure than for getting there come what may.


It's the Bat Boat, weekend retreat of the Dark Knight!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2017)

First day of Easter break so ride planned . Had arranged to meet Andy at 10 for an hours ride so planned to do a few miles before and after for a 50km ride. All set for the off at 0915 push the roadie out the shed and the tyres flat . So push the roadie back in and grab the hybrid I will fix the puncture later discard the pannier and lights and I'm off out the door . Quick detour to the post office and I'm off to meeting point .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel . Andy sitting waiting for me and surprised to see me on the hybrid . But are speeds match better when I'm on the hybrid. Did are local loop in reverse to try and avoid the worst of the wind . Back to Rothley ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel and Sileby where Andy turned for home leaving me to get home into the headwind . Cossington ,Rothley ,Cropston and home 32.8 miles in the bag . Punctured fixed on return small piece of metal but noticed the tyre has quite a few small cuts in it . A year old and around 8000 miles might be time for a replacement
Just put the pannier back on the hybrid and realised I just done 50km without any spare tubes tools as they were in the pannier  good job I didn't get another fairy visit but I did have a pump


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2017)

Happy Birthday @gavgav .

A utility ride today in the Whyte hybrid into town and for some shopping and to the bank. I rode along the 544 cycle path and on the way out didn't see a soul in 3 miles .

On the way back a staffy stopped in front of me for a jimmy riddle bloody, awkward sod.

It was nice out today but it's got a lot cooler.

About 7 miles.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Apr 2017)

Well today I was a man on a mission.... TT sort of thing.. 86 km long and 1700 meters of elevation gain by the end... My previous best time around this Strava segment was 3:55.... Today? 3:36 With dropping the chain and a flat in there... No pictures.. As you can imagine I was busy..

https://www.strava.com/activities/940222929#22974595845 so 3:36 and 24 km/h... #iamhappy


----------



## derrick (13 Apr 2017)

A little ride out with Dom today, Leigh on Sea for a change, great ride out nice breakfast when we got there, the ride back was a bit hard, the garmin kept trying to send us back to Leigh on Sea, in the end we just headed north, got home in a round about way, ended with 113 miles by the time we got back to the pub, My other half and my boy where waiting for us, A couple of beers and a burger, What's not to like. Might have an early night tonight.
https://www.strava.com/activities/940634003


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/940414902

A little ride up to the museum of army flying at middle Wallop today.






The steepest part of the route. It's an eye watering 25% at its steepest ( the bit I had just climbed, behind me)






I stopped at the Apache cafe, and this turned up.





It's an Apache gunship.






The route home was very pretty.






Very pretty indeed.

67 miles covered, and a 'bow' from an Apache gunship, that's a good day out


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Apr 2017)

A short commuting week for me this week:

*Tuesday*: I used the Galaxy and enjoyed a fast run in to work with a decent tailwind. I had enough time in hand to take the detour through Attingham Park again

The ride home was more difficult as the wind had strengthened and I was riding into it most of the way home. I made use of the drops at various points and it does make a difference against the wind meaning my overall average was a quite reasonable 14.6 mph.

*Wednesday*: The forecast was for it to be wet in the afternoon so I got the knockabout bike out. I have recently made a slight adjustment to the saddle on this one and coming back to it after a few days away it seems that I really have found a sweet spot in the set up as it feels almost as nice to ride as the other bikes. I went over Lyth Hill on the way out and got a good tailwind again after Condover, whizzing past another cyclist with ease. Having made good time, Attingham Park got another visit and I was still slightly early getting to work.

The forecast rain didn't arrive for the ride back but I was up against a blustery wind again. It wasn't quite as strong as yesterday so I didn't do too badly on this leg of the trip and surprised myself with a round trip average of 14 mph.

*Today*: Dry and less windy. The Galaxy had another run and I was up and about early enough to do the extended commute so headed through Condover, Cantlop and Pitchford to Acton Burnell then via Cound Moor towards Cressage making fast and easy progress. Unfortunately the closure of Shore Lane still seems to be in place (I thought they were supposed to have finished by now) so I took the detour where I spotted a hare which made it worthwhile.

With the schools off, the driving on the main roads seemed better than usual and I enjoyed the rest of the trip through Wroxeter to work.

It was an unusually quiet day at work and if there hadn't been the parcel arriving from France with some bits we needed for back-orders I'd have been twiddling my thumbs.

Heading home there was a headwind again but nothing like the last couple of days. I had a brief chat with another rider I caught at Upton Forge (he was out for a nice 10 miler) then pressed on. No queue at Atcham this evening for me to filter past (I've felt smug doing so the last couple of afternoons ) but a surprising amount of traffic down the lanes which hindered progress rather. I assumed there must have been an accident on one of the main roads but it doesn't appear that there was any problem.

I decided to extend the ride home a bit and went over Lyth Hill which obviously involves more climbing but minimizes the time spent on busy roads.

31.6 miles today at 14.6 mph average again - fairly happy with that with the extra climbing.





From this morning - The Galaxy at Viroconium (Wroxeter)


----------



## iandg (13 Apr 2017)

Title says it all - got myself absorbed in the 'ups and downs' and 'twists and turns' of the local trails and feeling better for it 

https://www.relive.cc/view/940540077


----------



## I like Skol (13 Apr 2017)

Got back from my 1st cycle mini-tour last night. Took my two sons age 11 and 14 for a little tester to check out the feasibility of bigger, more involved tours in the future. Travelling from Ashton-under-Lyne on Tuesday headed for a campsite just outside Culcheth for our overnight stay and then on Wednesday slightly less mileage but a little hill at the end before reaching my wife's workplace where we would load the bikes onto the roof rack for a lift home to our own beds.

Day 1




From Ashton it was straight onto the Ashton Canal towards Manchester, gradually losing height as we passed along this well surfaced and often travelled route to the big smoke. My bike was like a tank as it had 4 panniers loaded with most of the gear we wanted to try and make the trip do-able but without yet heading out to buy any specialised equipment.
We stopped off at some of the notable landmarks along the way...








My favourite part of this stretch of canal is the passage under the Piccadilly area where the canal passes under/is built over by the towering buildings above. The narrow walkways and locks all occupy the gloomy space beneath where there are ALWAYS a small number of shady characters loitering suspiciously in the shadows, not really a place I would like my kids or wife to go unaccompanied!
Going underground......





Passing through the centre of Manchester along Canal Street and past Deansgate locks we decided to have a little breather outside a bar in Castlefield while the sun was shining, before continuing on the Bridgewater Canal out to Broadheath, near Altrincham, passing another famous stadium along the way.










From Broadheath we then diverted on to the Trans-Pennine Trail past Dunham Massey, leaving the trail just before Rush Green where we crossed the River Bollin on a lane that turned out to be little more than a farm track and deposited us in Warburton just before an unexpected toll bridge.
The Bollin crossing....








I would have taken a picture of the rather impressive Warburton toll bridge but it was rather busy and I was a little concerned for my two boys. After this we headed up Dam Lane and School lane past Risley Moss where I could swear we met @MossCommuter heading the other way looking fast and focused all in black! I shouted "Mossy" a couple of times as he disappeared into the distance but he either didn't hear or maybe recognised me and pretended not to hear 
We crossed over the M62 and then crossed the large Birchwood landfill site via another rather bumpy and unsuitable path! It was here that our carton of milk gave up the ghost and started dripping out of the bottom of one of the panniers. Luckily by this point we were only a mile or two from our destination for the day and passed a local Sainsbury's in Culcheth so could restock the lost milk.
It was gloriously sunny when we pitched our tent for the night.




Dinner that evening was taken in the Italian restaurant in Culcheth which brought the days mileage upto 34 miles, not bad for day 1.


----------



## robjh (13 Apr 2017)

It was another nice early morning and I was out of the house shortly after 7 am. I did about 25 miles to Baldock first, and that was by far the most scenic part of the ride, following the top of the chalk escarpment that runs south-west from here. I went through Heydon, Great Chishill, Barkway and Reed, then meandered through Therfield to Sandon and Wallington, after which the road drops towards Baldock. A couple of miles before the latter I noticed a small blue bike sign, and a smooth-looking tarmac'd cyclepath leading off from the road, so I decided to try it, expecting a backway into town. It was a backway indeed, as it petered out in a stony bridleway, and I bumped over this and across grass into a housing estate where I made my way with difficulty back to the road I'd been on. More rubbish 'cycling infrastructure'
_the start of the 'cycle path' ; and where it ended_








Anyway, Baldock is a handsome old town and I had a morning coffee there, and then headed north, touching on Letchworth then on to Henlow and Biggleswade. The terrain here is flatter and less interesting, but I checked out a couple of cafés for possible future rides. After Biggleswade I turned north-east towards Cambridge and the wind was at last behind me. At first the roads just cross wide flat fields, but it gets a bit prettier around Orwell, and I diverted to take in Barrington Hill - a pimple by (say) Yorkshire standards but regarded as _grimpeur _material in Cambridge.
I met my old Dad in Cambridge for a coffee, looked briefly at stuff in Evans, then returned home by my regular route down the busway and DNA path. It was a nice half-day, and 75 miles in all.
_near Great Chishill ; Letchworth Garden City houses_







_part of the travelling radio telescope, outside Cambridge_





_the route (rough sketch)



_


----------



## Buck (14 Apr 2017)

Well technically your ride (yester)to day

I got home from work last night at around 7:15pm and just after 7:30pm I was wheeling the bike out! I'd layered up as the sun was already starting to go down and the warmth was quickly going. The wind was a lot less than Tuesday night as well.

Up out of the village past the Black Bull and The Farmers Boy before realising that I hadn't set the Garmin going properly so after a quick talking to myself I continued up the hill (I am sure I'd have got a KOM on the first ascent as well )

I was glad that I'd put my leggings and jacket on as the wind definitely had a cool edge to it. The climb up Piper Wells soon warmed me up and then up the Haddingley drag. This time instead of turning left onto the Windmills I went straight on with the lights on the Holme Moss transmitter shining brightly as my beacon!

The legs felt a bit heavy but I can't have done too bad as I bagged a PR before I turned left up the short climb before the long sweeping descent past Winscar Reservoir, passing a couple of friendly cyclists heading up the hill.

At Dunford Bridge it was a left to tackle the Brookhill climb - relatively short but with between 10-16% climbing! 

By now it was getting truly dark and as I headed through Carlecotes and to the junction with the main road I rechecked my rear light was working before heading up Flint Lane and past the Fox House pub. I was glad to turn off onto the quieter lanes as the road was unusually busy, effectively retracing my steps home, up the Hog Lane Chicane then down the Haddingley drag.

I took my usual right to ride behind the quarry then down the main road. Instead of turning left I decided to head straight down the main road which is now a 30MPH zone all of the way down. I was being a bit cautious but still appeared (according to Garmin/Strava) to record a speed of 36MPH on that section - Oops  Heavy braking and left into the village before home and a nice hot shower 

https://www.relive.cc/view/940827133

https://www.strava.com/activities/940827133





14.1 miles 1,381ft of climbing[/S]


----------



## gaz71 (14 Apr 2017)

Ive just got back from my longest ride of the year so far.Went through Bushy park,lower Sunbry,Walton,Esher (even made it up the hill going into Esher which for an 18st lump on a heavy hybrid wasnt easy!)Surbiton,Kingston,back into Bushy park then home.Just over 30 miles in all and taken me to over 100 miles for the week.


----------



## redvision95 (14 Apr 2017)

Haven't been riding much because I've not been feeling too good, but I had to go and deliver something I had sold online to Darlaston. 4.2 miles along the roadway, took me just over an hour which is a huge improvement over the time it had taken me last time to do it.
Coming back, I extended the ride. Went a mile down the road to get onto the canal towpaths where they have resurfaced them. Another 4 miles back along the towpaths.




A total of 9.2 miles. Not a huge distance but I'm trying. Hopefully, it will be a bit easier when I get my new bike that fits me.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Got back from my 1st cycle mini-tour last night. Took my two sons age 11 and 14 for a little tester to check out the feasibility of bigger, more involved tours in the future. Travelling from Ashton-under-Lyne on Tuesday headed for a campsite just outside Culcheth for our overnight stay and then on Wednesday slightly less mileage but a little hill at the end before reaching my wife's workplace where we would load the bikes onto the roof rack for a lift home to our own beds.
> 
> Day 1
> View attachment 347246
> ...


Oh my!

Was that you?

I was heading home (pub actually). That's my usual commute over the moss, hence MossCommuter. I was on the hybrid which was playing up (main bicycle needed a chain)

Sorry I didn't realise it was you but you did look like a cheery bunch.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2017)

I came up with a cunning plan to get a ride in today. I suggested to our lass that I take her to Nice Pies for tea and cake. It's a bit of of her range so I proposed I ride out there and she drives.  Showed her were the cafe was on google maps and decided we would meet there at 11.

I set off at 9 and half a mile in it starts to rain so I stop and put on the rain jacket. Nice wind assisted ride to the cafe and as I shoulder check to turn right into the entrance the car coming up behind me is our lass, perfect timing.

Missus has coffee and a scone, I have tea and a piece of triple sponge cake. As we are finishing two other cyclists come in (I'll come back to these)

Our lass suggested she could take some pies home for tea, so tonight I have a choice of minced beef, chicken and ham, or steak and ale 

As we leave I spot one of the bikes of the two cyclists briefly mentioned is an Audax from Spa Cycles (I've been looking at these since @vickster pointed them out to me) So I went back in and had a chat with them, conclusion being I need to find time to go up to Harrogate  Ride home was into the wind so was a bit harder than the out leg, despite being downhill.

By the time I'd got home I'd done 55 miles, need to clean bike now ready for the CC forum ride on Sunday.

https://www.strava.com/activities/941666884

EDIT: The Leeds cycling jersey got its maiden outing as well. Very comfortable, so if it survives our lass washing it I might get another


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> minced beef, chicken and ham, or steak and ale



Is that a choice? Sounds like starter, main and pudding to me


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Apr 2017)

Easy ride out this AM after yesterdays hammer fest... 
37 km..
500 meters elevation gained
24C average Temp...


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> 48.5km +1,116m
> 
> Coll de Rates
> 
> Can't upload pics because they're too big




There are loads of apps on google all free, to re size pictures.They look easy to use.Just Google in -RE SIZE PHOTOS.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I came up with a cunning plan to get a ride in today. I suggested to our lass that I take her to Nice Pies for tea and cake. It's a bit of of her range so I proposed I ride out there and she drives.  Showed her were the cafe was on google maps and decided we would meet there at 11.
> 
> I set off at 9 and half a mile in it starts to rain so I stop and put on the rain jacket. Nice wind assisted ride to the cafe and as I shoulder check to turn right into the entrance the car coming up behind me is our lass, perfect timing.
> 
> ...


You will enjoy the pies they are lovely 
Leeds utd tops are banned on forum rides


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> You will enjoy the pies they are lovely
> Leeds utd tops are banned on forum rides



Don't worry, I'll be in the cyclechat top tomorrow. You'll see the Leeds top later in the year


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Don't worry, I'll be in the cyclechat top tomorrow. You'll see the Leeds top later in the year


I might see you Sunday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> I might see you Sunday



Been thinking it is Saturday all day, If I get up and do 50 miles to MB tomorrow I'll be a bit peeved off when no one shows


----------



## bruce1530 (14 Apr 2017)

30k around the local farm roads today. Not going anywhere in particular, but trying to catch a couple of grid squares on veloviewer explorer that had eluded me so far. No real roads anywhere near them, but following the road up to a couple of farms got me just inside the necessary squares.

I’ve now visited just about every square within about 10 miles of home - the one frustrating exception is on a peninsula, which is fenced off because it is an explosives factory!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2017)

After a Morning food shopping with my mum I was in desperate need of a ride so after fueling up on bacon sandwich it's out the door . No plans so invariably that means my favorite 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey and down to Quorn and home . Travelled along my favorite back road as stated in another thread . A rolling single track lane that's nearly traffic free other than dog walkers .It just makes me smile as I crest the various hills . Highlight of the ride was a obscure strava segment in Woodhouse eaves where I am now KOM having beaten my mates times  I am waiting for a retaliation ride  I now it silly but it makes me . 32.5 miles in the bag got slightly damp but another 50km ride in the bank


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Apr 2017)

For a change today we put the tandem on the car and drove to Risby near Bury St Eds and parked at Jo's colleagues house.

We thought we'd head north and not cross the A14. We were given suggestions and directions which we screwed up at the first junction. From there it was a magical mystery tour. The roads were very quiet and fairly smooth apart from the odd wheel eating pothole.

We visited a little church in Sapiston. St. Andrews. I liked the roof beams
















We chanced upon the Swan Inn in Coney Weston and had some food there. I had a pint of shandy, old p1ss head had a G&T!!! That is not lunchtime cycling drink at all!

A few raindrops after lunch, but it never amounted to much. Jo's phone sent us down a byway. Massive potholes at first, then deep sand. We must have walked for half a mile, it was unrideable.

Whilst walking we saw some field pansies. Other wildlife included one buzzard, millions of skylarks, partridge, pheasant, goldfinch, oystercatcher, curlew, shelduck and PIGS!

Enjoy the photos 













^^^^ that is a fairly tame bit of the unrideable section!













40 miles in total. Cold miles too!


https://www.strava.com/activities/941893554


----------



## Aravis (14 Apr 2017)

After the amazing unbroken sunshine of last weekend, today was a little different. This is a view of Bredon Hill, late in the day, from I lane I hadn't explored before near Strensham services on the M5. I was actually travelling in the direction I was facing - I find it more comfortable to park the bike that way round.






Nice though sunshine is, if I had to choose I'd probably go for the cloud!

Today's route and profile are shown below, 115 miles and some varied terrain:






Quite a few main roads, but none of them were holiday routes and they were all pretty quiet today. The A449 between Ross and Ledbury is a scenic old friend I hadn't visited for ages. For while early on there seemed to be more cyclists than anything else, club runs from places like Ross and Pontypool appearing every few minutes.

I finished strongly, straight into the wind, which was encouraging. I'm now feeling justifyably tired.


----------



## Mireystock (15 Apr 2017)

Thats's a good old trip, Aravis, with some fair-ish hills I would think.


----------



## Old jon (15 Apr 2017)

It looked a bit blustery out of the window this morning, but forget the weather, it is a long time since I turned a pedal. Time was a little short this morning, and a bit of an investigation of car parks was needed, so out on the fixed and twenty miles, with no video, later, here I be.

All the car parks were more or less in north Leeds, and I like to travel clockwise. I wonder if other folk have that preference? Or its corry handed brother? Anyway, Jack Lane into Holbeck and ride the bike along the towpath to get out. Down Viaduct Road and along to the lights at the bottom of Cardigan Road. The lights were red and it is quite a steep pull away from them, especially when you only have the one gear. Headingley, across the Ring Road and on the way to Bramhope, passing car park number one. Turn right at the roundabout, Kings Road I think, and a fair slog past the quarry and up to Arthington Road where I turned right yet again. Clockwise, see? Pass the school, car park ( and ride ) number two. Halfway down the hill to the Ring Road there is a shopping wart, and number three. At the Ring Road, turn left. I am still travelling clockwise, but as you travel nearer to your start point, and keep on turning right, there is a chance of tying yourself in knots. Or even disappearing into something unlikely. So I turned left, and left my sense of direction behind also. Next bit is Harrogate Road, and I should have turned right. Nope, I went straight on and then wandered around a bit till I found Street Lane, which I rode along all the way to the big posh gates of Roundhay Park, and the final look at a car park. This all led me to the Oakwood Clock, from an unfamiliar direction and it was also obscured by a Farmer’s Market which I should have visited but I was convinced I was short of time. From there, the average downhill into the town centre and across the river to home. Something different, and enjoyable.

With the map


----------



## Stonechat (15 Apr 2017)

Family meal yesterday so partly made up for that with a shortish rode today

Did my increasingly familiar route, up St Ann's Hill, which is short but quite steep, wake you up a bit, then up Lyne Lane to Egham , then the hilll bitUp Prune Hill, down Crimp Hill, up Priest Hill - a NEW PB here! - , down Middle Hill , up Tite Hill, down Priest Hill and up Crimp Hill, and home

It was surprisingly windy today.
Aver speed was not good due to 1) hills 2)several roadworks3)level crossings 4) traffic
28.1 miles at ave moving of 15 mph
1302 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/943009360


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Apr 2017)

With a few spots of rain hitting the window as I was having my cereal and a predictably non-committal forecast from the BBC, I decided to take the Road Comp for the first time in a few weeks due to it's mudguards.

Out of the door and the first thing I noticed was the 'fresh breeze', swiftly followed by the temperature, which was 10 degrees down on last weekend. Anyway, here I was so off I set.
The predictable combination of local roads up to Coal Road and the Red Hall Lane, which was into the wind and a bit of a slog. Right onto the A58 and left onto Whin Moor Lane for the twisty lumps to Shadwell still into the wind, where I turned left down the hill now with the 'breeze' thankfully behind me 
At the bottom of the hill I took a left onto Bay Horse Lane and the mainly upwardness towards Scarcroft, mainly sheltered by hedges.
At the peak of the hill I turned right down Ling Lane, which is still as poorly surfaced as ever and eventually leads to the A58 which provides a fast and well surfaced descent into Scarcroft. Right at the pub and onto one of several Thorner Lanes around here.
With the wind at my back I made good progress down the hill and up the climb at the other side over the former railway line the slightly lower gearing was appreciated.
This brought me out at Milner lane and onto the nice run along the ridge with the wind swirling either behind or across me, which was interesting at the field openings...
Left at the junction and into East Rigton, then the inevitable run along Bramham Lane, again with the wind at my back. Much as I love this little lane I was glad it had stayed dry as there is still more mud than tarmac in places and the council seem disinclined to do anything about it. Across Jewitt Lane and up onto (a different) Thorner Lane, where I decided that heading any further west wasn't going to happen given the gale force winds which would be right in my face on the homeward leg, so I turned back into the maelstrom and headed back to Milner Lane to retrace my route towards Thorner, stopping just before the descent into the village for a few photos:










Anyhow, back in the saddle and the swift descent down Milner Lane before the short climb into Thorner, round past the church and down a surprisingly busy Main Street, before tackling the inevitable climb up Van Zyl Hill (Sandhills), which oddly seemed to be into the wind as well.
As was Skeltons Lane, which was just a case of head down and spin it out, before a left onto Coal Road and then a wind assisted run down Sherburn Road, spoilt only by a bus driver who couldn't wait and had to get past between the chicanes despite having to stop for passengers 20 yards up the road, where I overtook him again. Into the 20mph section where he was lining up for another pass despite me flying along at 20mph , but he had a sudden outbreak of common sense on (presumably) seeing more passengers waiting at the next stop and dropped back. Then around the block and on to home.

*16.71 miles* (26.89km) in a steady *1hr 19m* at an average of *12.7mph* with *1,094ft* climbed and an average temperature of just 5.7°C

Good to get out, but that wind really made a difference today - at points I was having to drop onto the small cog at the front just to keep going on flat sections! That said, two sections of the ride were with it behind me and I set PB's on both of them, despite being on the 'winter' bike, so it did help out at points. 

Edit to add: Obviously, because I took the bike with mudguards, it stayed dry for the entire ride...

And finally, for all the map fans out there, a map - which looks a bit like a badly drawn chicken:


----------



## gavgav (15 Apr 2017)

After the exertions of last Tuesday, something easier today to keep the legs turning. Very windy, from the West, as I set off through Bayston Hill, up Lyth Hill and then down to Exfords Green. 

It was nice to have the wind behind me as I turned towards Stapleton and arrived at dads for a half an hour chat. I had put too many layers on and had overheated in the sunshine, so was glad to take 1 off whilst at dads.

Continued on to Ryton, Longnor and then the nice, mainly, flat section to Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. As I climbed the double hill at Cantlop I had the cacophony of motorbike engines from the nearby Easter Motocross event, which has also generated very dusty air, that I could taste  and a pungent smell of race fuel.

Arrived back home with 22.7 miles on the clock and that's takes me past 500 for the year so far, a month earlier than in any previous year


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Apr 2017)

After Wednesday's 70 I was utterly shattered. So it was good to feel OK as I set out today. I took it easy nonetheless. It was to be a bit of a shortened ride so I took to the Castlemorton lanes and after Redmarley the Durbridge loop just for a change. The bluebells at Brand Green are stunning at the moment. I dropped off the hill and decided to carry on with my usual Ashleworth route rather than turn for home early as had been the plan. I climbed Woolridge for a super view all around and then greeted Mark B coming the other way at Ashleworth. Only shelduck on the marshes today but the trees and hedges held singing chiffchaff, willow warbler and blackcap. Swallows are also skimming about above too. Buzzards were either sitting on the hedge watching as I went by or calling loudly on the wing above. A kestrel skittered off looking for lunch. Fortunately the wind was cross as I rode up the hams. That made life a bit more comfortable. The sun added to that feeling too. By the time I got back I'd had enough. I'd ridden a fair bit more than had been the plan but it's all good for sure. 48 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Apr 2017)

For those of us old enough to remember, the phrase 'its not all work work work you know' is certainly not the case at the moment. After a cracking first club ride last weekend I have had 1 day off work, so my ride today, and yesterday, and the day before, and in fact all this coming week, was commuting. I suppose it gets the miles in, and being the Easter weekend the roads are quiet so I find myself adding extra miles on the way home after the night shifts, apparently I wake the house up if I come straight home. This mornings commute home extended by about 5 miles.
Back to work in an hour.


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Apr 2017)

Bright morning, but breezy. Ventured out in short sleeves, which turned out to be a mistake.

Followed the main road, then NCN73 for a while. Good brisk progress, with a tailwind. Around Irvine, then back on the NCN73 for a bit. Left it and headed for Crosshouse, then Dundonald.

It started to rain, and the wind got up. Stinging cold rain on my arms.... wish I’d worn long sleeves - stopped for a coffee and something to eat - and some shelter!

Rain stopped, sun struggled through. Headed in the general direction of home. Wind was stronger, and now in my face :-(

Through Irvine, then back home, again via the NCN73.

Took a detour down an overgrown path to see where it went to. Was hoping it would take me into the back of the old ICI factory - an explosives factory, which is fenced off from the other side. Was hoping I could get onto the site to claim a missing veloviewer explorer square. Followed the path as far as I could on that bike - it didn’t take me right into the site, but close enough to get the square.

Homewards, 45k on the clock. Took a detour around the shore front to make it up to a round number.

50k, and unusually flat for this part of the country.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Apr 2017)

A quick nip out on the mountain bike this afternoon. Down past Hardwick wood, a haze of bluebells and into Caldecote. Past the church and up to Kingston, past the church, then on to the Wimpole Way. I avoided the swamp today.
I had a swift ride through the woods at the top of the Wimpole ridge. I stopped at the end to take in the view. A thought came into my head 'who the f*ck wants to hurl nuclear bombs about...?'
2 swallows twittered as they flew by. I felt sad and confused.





Never mind, enjoy yourself while you can. So I did, down the hill to Great Eversden. It's a bit shaley and loose, but grand fun. A short spell on the road until a bridleway sign that says Mares Way. It takes you back to the top of the ridge. I went along the other side of the hedge back toward Wimpole. I headed down the hill toward the car park, a million windscreens glistened in the distance.
I'd intended to fly down the grassy hill but there was a couple and their dog spread across the way, so I made do with the stony, rutted track.

At the bottom I stopped to say hello to the sheep




They said hello baaaack!

A trudge up Old Wimpole hill before a return to Kingston, then on to Bourn. Past the Lalbagh where somebody has a table booked for this evening....

Back through the woods and fields to Hardwick, more bluebells, oxlips and cowslips. Good for the soul.

22 sunny, blowy miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/943280132


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Apr 2017)

44km with 693m climbing, Straight from work as wife and daughter had gone to a kids party. Harrogate, Birstwith Darley, Dacre, Summerbridge, Wilsill (was gonna go to Patley Bridge but the wind was frustratingly strong and I thought my legs were gonna pack up if I didn't turn round soon).
Took a turning up towards Brimham rocks, forgot how long the climb was, I'd avoided Hartwith bank as I wasn't supposed to going too hilly today but maybe that would have been the better option) then went Burnt Yates, back to Hampsthwaite and home in Harrogate.

Caught a guy heading up to Brimham rocks so rode together, thought about starting a conversation but didn't in the end, took a turn at the front and ended up dropping him for a little bit, didn't realise he wasn't on the back, the only reason I put the power down was because I didn't want to take a turn but end up slowing him down as I wasn't feeling particularly strong at that point, bet he thought I was a right bell.

Weather was a mixed bag but mostly nice, wore my club jacket which at some points was a bit too warm but was probably better than if I'd gone Jersey and long sleeved base layer.

Got home and decided to do a little brick run off the bike, only 2km, splits were pretty good considering I haven't really run for about 6 weeks due to injury and illness but legs were cramping.

Feel good though like I'm getting it back after being il, so depressing when tours starting with illness and your fitness declines but its not until you get properly I'll that you realise the decline was the start of illness.


----------



## Ian H (15 Apr 2017)

Two of us spent the last three days route-checking the Peregrine Mountain Roads of S Wales 300k.
Day 1
Day 2
Day 3


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Apr 2017)

Instead of a 4.5hr mega ride, just a 30 minute pootle with son and daughter - the only time I've managed to get them on the bikes this whole holiday!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2017)

7.1 miles this day, due to being a bit out of shape, and riding a mountain bike as well, a Gary Fisher Advance I bought last Saturday from a local pawn broker. A fine bicycle, a bit small for me, but useful in just this situation, where the winds are too strong for the thin tire bikes. It will be my day tourer now as well. No one else on the roads today, outside of a fellow riding along engrossed in his smart phone while his daughter rode on ahead.
79F 26C
Winds SW29 G35 mph
Relative humidity 42%
Barometer 29.93 in, 1014.8 mb
Very nice day, one of the warmest we've had so far. Ham forecast for tomorrow evening.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2017)

A quick 30 miles this morning as we wanted to be and out at car boot before 8 am

So up and out at 5.15 am headed up the mad mile and onto Sywell , Ecton , Great & Little Houghton before heading down the old Newport Pagnell road towards Horton and Hackleton.

The across the a428 into Denton to be confronted the resident Peacock family strutting there stuff up the old Bedford Road once clear of them out towards Whiston with a quick descent through the village then head towards Dunkleys and Earls Barton taking a detour under the A45 and up through the newer side of the village then along to Great Doddington and home through the outskirts of the boro .

Just had time for a quick cuppa and shower before going off to the car boot


----------



## Hugh Manatee (16 Apr 2017)

Four (count 'em, four) miles! Exactly (more or less) one week after being trialled as an alternative to the three pointed star logo on the bonnet of a Mercedes, I was back on my tourer. The crashed bike is in the LBS and the tourer is my old mountain bike with a Softride stem.

We are off now to walk to Brewood along the canal towpath so needed a car in there so we can get back again. Felt a bit sore like I had done a lot of miles yesterday. This is either a hangover from the crash or simply a hangover!

What else? A headwind all the way. Nice!


----------



## Donger (16 Apr 2017)

Another "Chilled Group" club ride with Kingsway CC today. The five of us started off along country lanes with Ian and @Dark46 from the "Beginners/Recovery Group" as far as Frampton, then went our separate ways as they headed for the cafe and a trip down to the riverbank at Arlingham while we headed off for the hills. Did a nice little climb up to Selsley via Middleyard before dropping down into Stroud and climbing back up to Paganhill before heading for the Malt House near Pitchcombe for coffee and cakes.

Then more climbing up through Painswick and on to the top of Painswick Beacon before cutting back to our left along Sevenleaze Lane, which follows the Cotswold escarpment and affords great views of the Forest of Dean and the Malverns, with the Welsh mountains and the Long Mynd clearly visible in the far distance. We stopped to sample Lisa's home made flapjacks by a little folly directly above the M5 Gloucester Services. The view was obscured by bushes, so we vaulted over a Cotswold stone wall and strolled towards the edge to take in the views over Gloucester and the Severn Vale:




Those are the Malverns in the distance:



Getting back over the wall was a bit more of a challenge, and we all managed to land in stinging nettles on the other side! I shall be doing that again, though, as it is a cracking viewpoint. Another 35.3 miles for me today, taking me over 200 for the month so far, with a big Welsh adventure with @Banjo still to come next week. Loving this sunny, dry Spring weather. Enjoy your rides, everyone, and keep the photos coming.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Apr 2017)

After predicting wall-to-wall rain for today, the forecast suddenly changed at about 10pm last night to say it would be dry with sunny intervals until between 10 and 11am. As all three weather apps (yr.no, Met Office and BBC) agreed, I decided to take a gamble and set the alarm for 6am.

Awoke and looked out of the window to find it was indeed bright and dry, so up and out on the Road Comp again. Still breezy though not as bad as yesterday - although the gusts definitely felt stronger than the 13mph predicted.

But what the heck, it was time for a ride. Started off with the familiar route up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the A58, then onto Whin Moor Way and the fun but lumpy descent through Shadwell to Bay Horse Lane and left for the rise, drop and climb up to Ling Lane. Along there, past all the big gates and security cameras and left at the end on the A58 down the hill into Scarcroft, taking a right at the pub onto Thorner Lane.
I'd set an unintentional PB along here yesterday, so decided to really go for it and got the hammer down straight away on the downhill section to the bridge over the beck and tried to keep the momentum going through the climb up Scarcroft Hill, across the old railway line and to the top. I damn nearly burst a lung doing it, but I took a whopping 42 seconds out of my previous best, suggesting I'd been taking it far too easy previously. That said, I think that particular record might stand for a bit...
So, lungs re-inserted it was along Milner Lane, almost getting unseated by a gust of wind passing one gate, and on to East Rigton, before the little climb onto Bramham Lane between the fields with not another soul in sight. Across Jewitt Lane and the climb up to the other Thorner Lane, taking a right, then right again back onto Jewitt Lane to loop down towards Collingham, past the piggeries.
As the hill started to drop down it was left onto Compton Lane for more (near) deserted countryside riding, passing the first car I'd seen since Milner Lane and then a couple of dog walkers. Dropped down to Rigton Green and then retraced my earlier route back onto Milner Lane heading towards Thorner, stopping about half way along for a drink and a couple of photos. I've passed this spot scores of times, but only really noticed it a few weeks ago when a couple of tandem riders were stopped having a brew and I thought 'Hmmm, good place for a breather', so here I am.














Literally seconds before taking that bottom pic, I spotted Bambi casually walking through the field about 100yds in, but by the time I'd got the phone pointed in the right direction it was gone. Maybe next time.

After the solitude of the last part of the ride it was like rush hour here while I was stopped, with three joggers, two cyclists and a horse rider all passing in the space of a few minutes.

So, back in the saddle and on to Thorner down the hill and into the village as the church bells were ringing out. Not being quite ready for home, I headed up Carr Lane, despite knowing it was mainly uphill and into the wind. The first rise wasn't too bad, but the section up to the A58 after the dip was a bit of a slog and I got passed by a spread out group of Garforth Wheelers, who said hello.
Onto an nicely quiet A58 for the wiggle down to Coal Road, where it was left up the hill, wind assisted and all the better for it, so I decided to push on again as I headed for home. Approaching the homestead, I decided to add an extended loop around the block on to push the mileage beyond 20.

So, *20.12 miles* (32.38km) in an acceptable *1hr 30m* at an improved average of *13.4mph*, with *1,135ft* climbed. And two PBs set on the 'winter' bike  (the second one was along Bramham Lane)

Worth getting up early on a Sunday morning for that, plus it started to rain within about 15 minutes of me getting home, so a double win.





And the good news is that tomorrow looks quite good for another ride - and without that pesky wind!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Apr 2017)

Today was @13 rider 50th Birthday so in no particular order @13 rider his mate Andy @Lilliburlero @graham bowers @tallliman and myself went out for the Big Birthday Ride.

The original plan had been to meet at 9am in Market Bosworth do a 30 mile loop and finish with a picnic in the park kindly provided by @13 rider sister.

However the weather forecast was for rain today so the plan was changed to meet at 9:30, ride 20 miles to @13 rider house for tea and cake then for those that wanted to head back to Market Bosworth.

As usual I planned to do an imperial century so set off at at 05:30 with the aim of doing 55-60 miles before the meet. Yesterday I fitted some clip on mudguards to the bike in anticipation of the rain and as I set off they were rubbing, took me 7 minutes to do the first mile as I kept stopping and adjusting them, but eventually they were fine.

My original plan had been to do 50 miles so I decided to follow that route and then tack another route on at Market Bosworth once I knew how much time I had. By the time I got to Kirkby Mallory I knew I could do another 7 or 8 miles and still be on time for the meet. So I changed the route and my Satmap cleared my data! 46 miles wiped out 

Feeling peeved off I arrive at the meet having done 57 miles, within a couple of minutes everyone was there, quick introductions for the new fellas and we were off.

Nice gentle pace to @13 rider house were his sister had laid on a full spread  Sandwiches, pork pies, quiche and more, plus loads of tea and coffee and some sublime cake. A BIG thank you to your sister 

Andy's missus and kids turned up and when we were ready to set off Andy headed home and the rest of us headed back to Market Bosworth. @tallliman turned off near Carlton and shortly after @Lilliburlero and @graham bowers turned off. @ 13 rider and myself went through Market Bosworth and up to the Ratby turn were we parted ways.

All the others did metric centuries and I finished the day on exactly 112 miles - when I came to upload my data the GPX had all my ride data in it so I didn't have to load a manual ride on Strava 

Thanks everyone for the great company. Thanks @13 rider sis for the great food and drink, and finally thank whoever as the rain held off 

https://www.strava.com/activities/944808379


And finally here is the birthday boy cutting his cake


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2017)

That may have been a few years ago


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2017)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> I am not going to bore you with any stories.. Here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 346962
> 
> ...



Stories are never boring on this thread and are far more important than stats and just as enjoyable to read as looking at your pictures.



gavgav said:


> I reached the grand old age of 40......
> 
> A fantastic ride, which amounted to 63.6 miles in total, my second longest ever and longest solo ride.



Happy belated birthday and well done!



cosmicbike said:


> Went to work and back, nice weather, but still windy.
> Carp telly tonight that SWMBO tends to watch, so I changed into the Easter Bunny (albeit slightly less hairy and with smaller ears) and delivered egg to my niece.
> Back on the commute tomorrow



What a great way to deliver an Easter egg.



I like Skol said:


> Got back from my 1st cycle mini-tour last night. Took my two sons age 11 and 14 for a little tester to check out the feasibility of bigger, more involved tours in the future. Travelling from Ashton-under-Lyne on Tuesday headed for a campsite just outside Culcheth for our overnight stay and then on Wednesday slightly less mileage but a little hill at the end before reaching my wife's workplace where we would load the bikes onto the roof rack for a lift home to our own beds.
> 
> Day 1
> View attachment 347246
> ...



Sounds great. Was that your first time of riding over Warburton Bridge? Car drivers on there must be used to cyclists as it's it the best way to get onto the Cheshire lanes from the west side of Manchester. Our club rides regularly come out through Culcheth and Glazebury.
An alternative would be past United's training ground and over the footpath on Irlam locks.



NorthernDave said:


> With a few spots of rain hitting the window as I was having my cereal and a predictably non-committal forecast from the BBC, I decided to take the Road Comp for the first time in a few weeks due to it's mudguards.
> 
> Out of the door and the first thing I noticed was the 'fresh breeze', swiftly followed by the temperature, which was 10 degrees down on last weekend. Anyway, here I was so off I set.
> The predictable combination of local roads up to Coal Road and the Red Hall Lane, which was into the wind and a bit of a slog. Right onto the A58 and left onto Whin Moor Lane for the twisty lumps to Shadwell still into the wind, where I turned left down the hill now with the 'breeze' thankfully behind me
> ...



I love the 'badly drawn chicken.



Hugh Manatee said:


> Four (count 'em, four) miles! Exactly (more or less) one week after being trialled as an alternative to the three pointed star logo on the bonnet of a Mercedes, I was back on my tourer. The crashed bike is in the LBS and the tourer is my old mountain bike with a Softride stem.
> 
> We are off now to walk to Brewood along the canal towpath so needed a car in there so we can get back again. Felt a bit sore like I had done a lot of miles yesterday. This is either a hangover from the crash or simply a hangover!
> 
> What else? A headwind all the way. Nice!



Well done for getting back out.



Supersuperleeds said:


> Today was @13 rider 50th Birthday so in no particular order @13 rider his mate Andy @Lilliburlero @graham bowers @tallliman and myself went out for the Big Birthday Ride.
> 
> The original plan had been to meet at 9am in Market Bosworth do a 30 mile loop and finish with a picnic in the park kindly provided by @13 rider sister.
> 
> ...



Happy birthday @13 rider.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2017)

A really nice ride to Whitstable for brunch, and back, the hilly version. With @rb58, @mark st1 & @RedRider of this parish.
The weather Gods threatened heavy rain for some or part of the day but it didn't materialise. Only the smallest of drops near the end of the ride. Certainly not enough to get bothered by. The sun made a sporadic appearance now and again but not enough to get too warm.

We enjoyed a really nice tailwind on the way out, bombing through the rolling hills of the Kent lanes. The return however was blighted by a naughty headwind. 
So 111 miles for the day. Imperial century # 12 for the year, # 209 over all.

An awesome days cycling in even more awesome company.






@RedRider cresting the beast that is Hollingbourne





@rb58 





The Waterfront at Whitstable





And the fine fare they serve
3 brekkies and a Steak, egg and chips... 





..and no cycle commute tomorrow.. the legs are relieved.


----------



## User19783 (16 Apr 2017)

Not alot to report, but had a lovely ride out on my old fixed, 70 miles in total.





Up and around Brill hill , saw lots of other cyclest , .


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/944917713

A little ride up to Salisbury and back today, as part of my B.C. ride leader responsibilities.





Salisbury 





Downton 





Today's ride buddy.






Godshill 






Nomansland.

80 miles, in some very pleasant conditions completed today


----------



## RedRider (16 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> A really nice ride to Whitstable for brunch, and back, the hilly version. With @rb58, @mark st1 & @RedRider of this parish.
> The weather Gods threatened heavy rain for some or part of the day but it didn't materialise. Only the smallest of drops near the end of the ride. Certainly not enough to get bothered by. The sun made a sporadic appearance now and again but not enough to get too warm.
> 
> We enjoyed a really nice tailwind on the way out, bombing through the rolling hills of the Kent lanes. The return however was blighted by a naughty headwind.
> ...


That route to Whitstable was sublime but those pilgrim's were masochists.
Just one pic to add...




That kept me going. 130 miles, longest fixed ride and I think my second longest ride on a bike.


----------



## gavgav (16 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Today was @13 rider 50th Birthday so in no particular order @13 rider his mate Andy @Lilliburlero @graham bowers @tallliman and myself went out for the Big Birthday Ride.
> 
> The original plan had been to meet at 9am in Market Bosworth do a 30 mile loop and finish with a picnic in the park kindly provided by @13 rider sister.
> 
> ...


Happy 50th @13 rider


----------



## Spinney (16 Apr 2017)

Have just been staying in Hay on Wye for 3 nights - two good rides separated by a walk that OH described as 'short' (only 20.5 miles...)
*
Good Friday Ride*
Set off from Hay down the east side of the Black Mountains, down to Longtown and then Crickhowell. Toyed with the canal tow path but decided that the tarmac was preferable. Stopped for lunch at a cafe next to the canal at Talybont on Usk, then on towards Brecon (but not quite all the way there) and then turned north on minor roads towards Talgarth and then on back to Hay. The sun shone most of the day, and the scenery was beautiful, with views of mountains both close and distant, and lots of flowers in the verges and blossom on the trees. 54 miles
Strava Relive

*Easter Sunday Ride*
After Friday's 54 miles with hills, and Saturdays 20 miles on foot, also with hills, my legs decreed a gentler day so I planned a route off to the east of Hay, but still couldn't avoid one very steep hill. I walked up part of it, even though a nice man in a pick-up truck offered to put my bike in the back and take me to the top! A long, steep downhill followed, then various meanderings through country lanes and past half-timbered houses (both black and white versions and black and brick). Got back to Hay in time for a late lunch then set off home just as the promised rain was starting. 37 miles, so another point for my half century challenge.
Strava Relive

Three days in April in Wales without being rained on must be something of a record. 
No pics, as both rides were with OH who has to wait long enough at the top of the hills for me as it is, without also waiting around while I take photos!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2017)

7.1 miles this day, usual route, again on the Gary Fisher, this time with a different saddle, as the stock one had too much padding, although I opted for less padding, the saddle now on there has springs. I saw one other rider today, a fellow on an orange Specialized, and another fellow who is ignored, so he doesn't count. A fine day, if still a bit windy.
68F 20C
Winds W13
Relative humidity 76%
Barometer 30.05 1019.1mb
Partly cloudy, with a chance of homemade scalloped potatoes.


----------



## lutonloony (17 Apr 2017)

Being of small brain, forgot to post this yesterday. Very leisurely club run, out to Topsham, to discover Dart Farm closed, so quick scout around to find open cafe. Refuelled, followed coastal path around to Dawlish Warren, then back to TQ via Teignmouth, Shaldo, Netherton. Even got some sun. 100k sounds so much better than 65 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2017)

Yesterday's ride today excuse the lateness I had a busy day as it was my 50th Birthday and had lots of friends and family visiting . For months leading up to the day my big sister was asking what I was doing for the day , I'm not really bothered about birthdays even milestone ones . When she finally asked what do you want to do I replied to go for a bike ride obviously . So the bike ride family picnic plan was set in motion . Venue selected Market Bosworth country park , local CCers invited . Everything on target until the weather forecast changed on Thursday from ok to rain as it appeared we,d used April's quota up last weekend . So the contingency plan was put in operation. Meet and ride to my house for an indoor picnic
So up early and surprised to find it not raining quick check off the weather app and we might get the first part done in the dry .Out the door at 0800 to get to Market Bosworth added a few miles any got to meeting point early . A few minute later @Lilliburlero and @graham bowers turned up then as I was helping my mate Andy get his bike out the car as his wife had brought him over so he could do the ride @Supersuperleeds turned up as normal having done over 50miles already . Then @tallliman rolled in looking a bit sweaty hed smashed the last couple of miles to be on time . We would have waited ! .
So after introductions we were off on my zigzag route back to my house so we could cut it short when the rain turned up .
The peleton nicely fell into a pace my mate Andy who was worried about slowing everyone up spent a lot of time on the front . I did restore my climbing pride my beating @Supersuperleeds up the hill in Peckleton revenge for being dropped by him on our last ride there still life in the aging dog yet.
I told my sister to have the kettle on by 1100 and at bang on 1100 we rolled in excellent pacing my sister had done me proud putting on a great spread . A nice hour was spent chatting and  devouring cake




The gang L to R My mate Andy ,@Lilliburlero ,@Supersuperleeds ,@tallliman ,me @13 rider and @graham bowers
The only problem with holding it at home was it gave a certain CCer access to embarrassing photos which may have been copied and found there way on to this forum 
So after lunch Andy's wife picked him up and the rest of us set off back to Market Bosworth . As we drop the hill from my house we get the first spits of rain. And we're heading towards it . Another route back to Market Bosworth so @tallliman could tick another road on veloviewer . Despite menceing skys it stayed dry to the point where @tallliman turned for Loughborough and @Lilliburlero and @graham bowers headed to their homes .Leaving me and @Supersuperleeds to head back to Anstey again. @Supersuperleeds played domestique as he led me out on to a hill heading for Desford but I failed to pr it  I blame the lead out .At the Ratby turn we parted company and I rolled home with 68.6 miles in the bag an April's 100 km done and dusted .
All the Ccers got Thier 100kms in and @Supersuperleeds got an Imperial ton in and we all managed to stay dry which considering the forecast was surprising
So basically I rode Anstey to Market Bosworth to Anstey to Market Bosworth to Anstey 
Yesterday was a good day


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2017)

After finishing w*rk at 23:00 on Saturday night, I was up at 06:00 yesterday to get a decent ride in before family duties in the afternoon.
The plan was to be out by 06:30, as I had prepped everything the day before, but when I uncovered my CX, the front tyre was flat. Hopefully not an omen for the day, thought I!
Never mind, within 15 minutes, a new tube was fitted and I headed out towards Duston as the lanes planned for the day started from that side of town.





_A fully turfed car, complete with flowerpot on the roof._

Once out of town, the lovely quiet roads got quite hilly, and with a bit of a headwind, it cleared my lungs and tested my legs a bit.
Part of the reason for the direction of my ride yesterday was to visit the Cold Ashby Trig point.





_And there it is.. hidden in a hedge.
_
From Cold Ashby, I rode through Naseby and some more little villages towards the old railway track that is Cycle Route 6 to meet up with a friend who was in church until 09:00. 
As I was running a bit late, he headed north on the track and we met half way. Back on tarmac, we rode up the hill to Brixworth, though Old and Walgrave before half a circuit of Pitsford Reservoir were we went out separate ways.






Back home on 68 miles in time to arrange an Easter Egg hunt for the grandkids.

https://www.strava.com/activities/944622368


----------



## derrick (17 Apr 2017)

Another nice little loop of Hertford. 4 of us set of at 8-00 this morning, weather was a bit over cast with a little nip in the air, but it was not long before the gillets came of.We where going to have a cafe stop, but when we got there it was closed, Bank holidays Some people use any excuse not to go to work. So we carried on, bumped into a few of our club riders on the way back, they had started an hour after us so they where still on there way out.It was nice to be back at 11am, Now we have the hole day ahead of us, First stop this afternoon is the pub for a beer and a bit of grub.


----------



## Biff600 (17 Apr 2017)

Just a 30 miler for me today.

Nothing terribly exciting, even the pondlife that gave me a close pass, a mouthful of abuse and an empty can thrown at me wasn't that gratifying !!

https://www.strava.com/activities/945737269


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> Yesterday's ride today excuse the lateness I had a busy day as it was my 50th Birthday and had lots of friends and family visiting . For months leading up to the day my big sister was asking what I was doing for the day , I'm not really bothered about birthdays even milestone ones . When she finally asked what do you want to do I replied to go for a bike ride obviously . So the bike ride family picnic plan was set in motion . Venue selected Market Bosworth country park , local CCers invited . Everything on target until the weather forecast changed on Thursday from ok to rain as it appeared we,d used April's quota up last weekend . So the contingency plan was put in operation. Meet and ride to my house for an indoor picnic
> So up early and surprised to find it not raining quick check off the weather app and we might get the first part done in the dry .Out the door at 0800 to get to Market Bosworth added a few miles any got to meeting point early . A few minute later @Lilliburlero and @graham bowers turned up then as I was helping my mate Andy get his bike out the car as his wife had brought him over so he could do the ride @Supersuperleeds turned up as normal having done over 50miles already . Then @tallliman rolled in looking a bit sweaty hed smashed the last couple of miles to be on time . We would have waited ! .
> So after introductions we were off on my zigzag route back to my house so we could cut it short when the rain turned up .
> The peleton nicely fell into a pace my mate Andy who was worried about slowing everyone up spent a lot of time on the front . I did restore my climbing pride my beating @Supersuperleeds up the hill in Peckleton revenge for being dropped by him on our last ride there still life in the aging dog yet.
> ...



That lead out was perfect , nearly as perfect as the spread your sister laid on. Thank her again from us all please.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Apr 2017)

Forgot my glasses so had to return home, "made a calculayshun" (10 points for getting that reference) and grabbed my waterproof jacket. Met my mate and as luck would have it the rain arrived with him. 25miles of glorious Norn Irish passion rain

She deserved a wee wash after


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2017)

We had a small amount of rain yesterday and last night so clipped on some guards to the RB2 for this mornings ride .






The route i did out to Tywell via Barton Seagrave and back via the Addingtons is one of my normal rides but done in the opposite direction it makes a difference .










The route i did out to Tywell via Barton Seagrave and back via the Addingtons is one of my normal rides but done in the opposite direction it makes a difference .

Tywell was asleep as i wound my way round taking pictures .

Looks like the allotment holders have been busy .


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2017)

Needed a good ride to burn off some of the Easter Day blow out yesterday

Went via Wraysbury and Datchet, through Eton and Dorney
I had planned a route on Garmin connect, but either that website or the Garmin 820 made a hash of it.
Managed to get up to Cookham where I had planned to Cross the river

Crossed down to the south of Maidenhead, but the routewas too near central Maidenhead, but eventually reached Holyport and Money Rown Green before reaching Drift Road.
At the end decided to go on the swithcback road to the east of the great park, then aded a bit going up Callow Hill, and then a loop down to Thorpe before heading back home

It was rather cold to start with, but the cycling kept me warm enough.
A bit of wind but not too bad.
Near the end passed Jo, another club member heading in the opposite direction

48.08 miles @ 15.9 ave moving speed which I think is quite respectable and happy with that
Did not quite hit the half century but never mind

1371 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/946033747


----------



## Old jon (17 Apr 2017)

Well, shame on this old folkie! Or fogey if you prefer. I could not bring the word to mind for the previous ride report, but it popped into the gap this morning, so I decided on a widdershins ride to celebrate the word. And on the fixed again, because I could.

Chilly again, all the ride through, not much breeze and it stayed dry. Made for a pretty good 30 miles around the flatter bits near Leeds, just over 1100 feet of climbing reported by the Garmin. And it all starts just outside the front door. The first six miles are slightly predictable, the Holbeck meander and the swift scurry under the railway station, first two cyclists seen. Back to Great Wilson Street and across the river for the second time, the first was under the station, at Crown Point Bridge. The three ‘R’s, Regent, Roseville and Roundhay, to reach the Clock at Oakwood, Boot Hill without gears, gasp, gasp! Turn right onto Red Hall Lane, straight on for Skeltons and then at Thorner Lane turn right and pedal along to the A 64. Left, and the next right for the mostly downhill through Scholes and a bit of a climb into Barwick in Elmet.



I suppose the maypole is away for new ribbons or something, anyway, it is not there that I can see. Aberford next, and the second crossing of Cock Beck followed by the unsuspected uphill bit to the A 64 again. Cross at the roundabout and take the Bramham road all the way to the Thorner turn off across the A 1M. Another seeming uphill stretch most of the way to Thorner, but there are some easier bits. Out of the village, Sandhills again, and reach the end of Skeltons Lane for the second time today. Turn right and reverse retrace the outward route back to the front door I started at. A good ride.

Completed with the map.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2017)

After a big my day yesterday which made have seen me overindulge A lazy morning was called for. Pushed the bike out just after 1300 for an hour or so to spin the legs and clear the head . Soon realised it was another typical English bank holiday defintiely chilly . Local loop to Quorn and back and 19.1 miles in the bag . Highlight was overtaking a motorised vehicle . A mini traction engine doing 5mph but it still counts  . Got home feeling better for getting out now leftover cake  and coffee


----------



## gbb (17 Apr 2017)

North easterly here so modestly cold...I seem to be become ever more averse to the cold and mythered for ages to go out. Kicked my own ass and got out, not as bad as I feared although I did dress up pretty well.
Just a leisurely 17.5 at no great pace, as many have said, a heavy day yesterday so good to blow off the stodginess.
Pboro, along the Nene to Whittlesey, cut across to Fen gate, town and home.
Please
Home made pork curry (made by me) to round it off.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2017)

IF IT WASNT SO COLD IT'D BE WARM!

That was my observation 3/4 of the way through this ride. The sun was out for all of it, and so were my knees.
With just under a mile gone Jo announced that she'd forgotten to pick up any money. That was the tea stop scuppered then! 
It was just a local patch ride on the tandem that took us through Toft, the bottom of Bourn and over the A1198 at Longstowe. Then we saw some buzzards and a kestrel.
On the hill down into Gamlingay we hit 32.9mph, what headwind there was held us back a fair old bit. Just opposite Gamlingay wood is a house with a small remnant of old woodland at the bottom of their garden






On past Waresley GC, feeling thirsty...! At Waresley wood the cars were spilling out on to the road.

We got to Great Gransden and for a change we stopped at the church, St Bartholomew's.













The window commemorated the Canadian 405 RCAF Pathfinder airmen who were stationed locally in WW2.

The rest of the ride was uneventful, but we did avoid Bourn airfield and it's bank holiday market. All the drivers would be high on candy floss and hot dogs!

Anyhow, 26.5 miles done in the sun. I could do with a little warmth!


https://www.strava.com/activities/946294641


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Apr 2017)

More commuting miles on the way home this morning, tired after 6 shifts so straight home for me and into bed. Up at lunchtime, realised a lack of cereal so a quick utility ride into Egham, where the free Waitrose coffee was very welcome. As @Stonechat discovered earlier this week, sometimes the level crossings around here can be a nightmare. I have little loops I go round if the barriers are down, and needed 3 of these on the way to town, did 2 on the way back before giving up and going the other way. 3 miles trip ended up at 5.2 miles.
Morning off tomorrow, then back on the commute in the evening


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Apr 2017)

Another forecast promising early sunshine, so out on the Road Comp again give the roads were still damp from the over night rain and, perhaps more importantly it was nearest the door and ready to go, ploughing a familiar furrow up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane, the A58 and onto Whin Moor Lane.
Not sure why but I struggled to get going this morning and my legs felt like lead. Maybe I'm suffering from an excess of Easter Eggs?

Right in Shadwell for a bit of variation and on towards Slaid Hill lights, getting passed far too closely by an Adsa delivery van on an otherwise empty road. The plum driving was staring right at me in his mirror too, so he'd either realised he was too close, or did it on purpose and was looking for a reaction? 
Right at the lights heading onto Wike Ride Lane when I was overtaken by a Fiesta with 'New Driver' plates that started indicating to turn left while still alongside me and cut straight across me onto Wigton Lane  
Maybe I do need to buy an action camera...

Anyway, down into the dip and up the other side taking the next right onto Tarn Lane and the run across the top recrossing Coal Road and then onto Ling Lane and down to the A58.
Left here and down the hill, before another right onto Thorner Lane and the quick twisty downhill before the climb up Scarcroft Hill. The downhill bit went fine, but then as I started the climb the bike refused point blank to change down into the small cog at the front under any sort of load, causing me to grind to a halt. Sorted it was off again from a dead start, leading to lots of huffing and puffing as I ground my way slowly up the hill.
Onto Milner Lane and along the ridge, getting back into the big cog and noticing the indexing on the rear cassette wasn't great either, with changes not being as smooth as they should be, and a occasional delay in changing before a sudden jerky clunk and a jump between cogs.
Goodness me, I said to myself, what on earth has happened to this since yesterday? 
Through East Rigton, getting in the right cog early for the short sharp climb to Rigton Green and onto Bramham Lane, which for all it's deserted loveliness was simply too muddy at the dogleg bend today. I've reported it again, along with the deteriorating road surface, but I doubt anything will happen given previous performances.
Across Jewitt Lane and up to the other Thorner Lane, again with gears clicking and clacking away up the rise.
I stopped at the junction for a breather as I really wasn't feeling it today - I'd originally set of with half a plan to do a metric half, but a combination of cockwomble drivers, recalcitrant gears and leaden legs were enough to have me turning right along Thorner Lane and start heading for home. It's been a long while since I've felt like this while out on a ride, so lets hope today was just one of those days.

Back along Milner Lane and down the hill into Thorner, where I decided to head home via Carr Lane to at least add a couple of extra miles on.
Now while I got into a decent rhythm this didn't feel especially quick, but when I got home I discovered that I'd actually set a new PB along here, so things can't have been too bad, can they? 
A quick dash along the A58 and then Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*17.55 miles* (28.24km) in *1h 19m* at an average of *13.3mph*, with just *869ft* climbed. Taking the positives from it, at least I got out there and I did 17 miles more than anyone sat on the couch and the unexpected PB was a bonus. I promise to try harder next time. 

Sorry no photos today - but after Saturdays badly drawn chicken, here is a map that looks a bit like a squiggly ostrich:


----------



## bruce1530 (17 Apr 2017)

A fine morning, went out for a short ride. Started off by heading up my “local” hill - about a mile from where I live. About half a mile of road within the town, then a mile or so of single track country road towards the farm at the top of the hill. The first bit is very slightly uphill, then a steeper bit, a short downhill and a final climb to the farm. Nothing special, but it’s usually a good test of how fit (or otherwise!) I’m feeling.

It started well. Clear junction at the bottom, and favourable traffic through the town meant I wasn’t held up. No oncoming traffic as I turned right to leave the town, so straight through the junction. Checked the timer - I wasn’t feeling particularly fast, but I was making good time. Might even get a personal best.

Up the steep bit, down the short downhill section, and up out of the seat for the last climb to the farm. Just a few hundred yards... only 100 yards to go..... at which point a tractor pulled out of a field, completely blocking the road.......

Anyway - back down the hill, and did a 25k loop - out via country roads, back along the main coast road.


----------



## gavroche (17 Apr 2017)

I did my longest ride so far this year: 36 miles ( 57kms) . For a while now, ever since leaving the school I work at, I have promised myself I would ride it from home. Today was the day. I rode from home to the other side of Prestatyn ( east side) ,then past the school on way back, Rhudland, Rhyl where I stopped at my son's house for a cuppa, biscuits and toilet break and then back home. My legs are tired now but I enjoyed every mile of it. My next goal is to ride to Bewts y Coed which will be 45 miles. I think I will do that one with my son in law next time he comes up from Stoke on Trent.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Apr 2017)

My wife asked sweetly if I minded if she went out for a walk this morning at 0645 aware that I might have been thinking of getting out for a ride.

So it was only fair that she drove our daughter across the Severn Bridge to Caldicot Castle to free me up to ride over there to see them. It is only 18.5 miles but made for a very nice ride, I found some nice back lanes from Chepstow on Cyclestreets to avoid the busy A-roads.

Lots of folks out on their bikes today too. A little damp on the home run but altogether very nice riding. Tested out the new tyres rather well too as some of the roads were a little rough..

https://www.strava.com/activities/946215557


----------



## iandg (17 Apr 2017)

A short ride on local trails to test the bags before the Dirty Reiver

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/946027460/embed/ae6e8187c2623b703439ac8ac0a99f5b9ccf6a00


----------



## Gareth C (17 Apr 2017)

Beachcombin' - short (in distance) but long (in time) ride around the sands at Teesmouth...


----------



## Roadhump (17 Apr 2017)

After an Easter weekend of football and relatives, I managed to get out this afternoon and rode over to Ormskirk, through Lathom and Hoscar, and up to the small village of Mawdesley, down to Rufford, through Holmeswood and up to Mere Brow, then I skirted Tarleton, rode through the vast area of farmland between there and Southport and headed into Crossens and Churchtown at the top end of Southport, across the moss from Churchtown and back home across Birkdale Cop moss. 

This was my second clipless ride, I have never used them before and so far it's been okay, no mishaps but clipping my left foot back in when moving off from stationary is a bit awkward at times, I am sure it will come eventually thought, here are my shoes stuck to my pedals, sure you have all seen things like this before but I like the photo 






Along the way today, I rode along Mains Lane near Hoscar which runs alongside the River Tawd, which flows into the Douglas. The "confluence" of these 2 rivers can be seen from the road near Mawdesley:






The Tawd is the one to the right, it starts somewhere around Skelmersdale before reaching the Douglas, which then flows up to Tarleton and Hesketh Bank and into the Ribble estuary. Anyway, that;s the CC Your ride today Geography lesson....proud of myself for remembering the word "confluence" from Geogers at school, even if this confluence is pretty small as confluences go .

I covered 39 miles today, average speed was 15.3 mph, and I have now done 999.28 miles this year.


----------



## Katherine (17 Apr 2017)

I didn't want to get up early to join some of the club members who were out this morning and it was late morning by the time I'd set off. Second proper ride on my new B Twin today, 45 enjoyable hilly miles up through Belmont, Chorley and Rivington. (2348 feet elevation!) What a pleasure on a lighter bike. I did notice it was a bit more skittish going down though and I lost my nerve a few times and braked quite a bit more than I would have on the Dawes Galaxy. Lots of PR's but I've still got a lot of work to do if I want to keep up in group on this kind of ride. I was overtaken many times and didn't catch up with anyone!
Some great views despite the black clouds.






View media item 9504View media item 9503View media item 9502View media item 9501View media item 9500View media item 9498


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> Sounds great. Was that your first time of riding over Warburton Bridge? Car drivers on there must be used to cyclists as it's it the best way to get onto the Cheshire lanes from the west side of Manchester. Our club rides regularly come out through Culcheth and Glazebury.
> An alternative would be past United's training ground and over the footpath on Irlam locks.


Yep, 1st time on that bridge. I was expecting a little stone humpback bridge, not the towering Victorian edifice we encountered.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Got back from my 1st cycle mini-tour last night. Took my two sons age 11 and 14 for a little tester to check out the feasibility of bigger, more involved tours in the future. Travelling from Ashton-under-Lyne on Tuesday headed for a campsite just outside Culcheth for our overnight stay and then on Wednesday slightly less mileage but a little hill at the end before reaching my wife's workplace where we would load the bikes onto the roof rack for a lift home to our own beds.
> 
> Day 1
> View attachment 347246
> ...


Now I have more time to spare and have got the Easter weekend madness out of the way I thought I had better come back and complete this story so you know we are not still stuck on a campsite somewhere near Warrington 
Day 2
The second day started damp, cold and breezy so we didn't waste much time packing up and hitting the road. We had slept surprisingly well considering there was 3 of us in a two man tent and only woke some time after 8.30 (the kids are usually restless by 6.30 when camping). We ate our cereals (with milk) and knocked up some hot chocolates and a coffee to warm us before setting off to the nearby Pennington Flash before 10am. We were in no rush as we only needed to cover approx. 25 miles during the day to arrive at Lady Skol's place of work in Skelmersdale at 5pm for our lift home.
Pennington Flash.... we avoided the obvious smutty picture opportunity but were glad of a hot breakfast roll and another hot drink 














From here we jumped onto the adjacent Leeds-Liverpool Canal and headed to Wigan to try and find the world famous Wigan Pier (I didn't check beforehand but assumed it would be on the canal somewhere. The canals network was doing great job of providing us with well surfaced, traffic free routes for most of this trip and the stretch to Wigan proved to be equally as good as the Canals we had used in Manchester.


















Oops, picture limit, to be continued.......


----------



## I like Skol (18 Apr 2017)

Day 2, part 2......
Still at Wigan Pier and as far as I could work out this is it, the small protrusions of curved rail track, otherwise known as 'The Tippler'.









Very impressive!

Leaving Wigan the towpath deteriorated and became just grass and packed dirt. Luckily it had been dry recently but I can imagine it becoming a bit of a puddle and mud fest during prolonged spells of bad weather. It was also getting past dinner time and I had already resisted requests to go into Wigan for lunch and promised to stop at the next canalside pub we encountered. Our unplanned dinner venue was The Crooke Hall Inn in Crooke Village.





This was one of those pubs you probably wouldn't choose to eat in given initial appearances but we dropped lucky and the food was perfectly acceptable basic pub grub, the beer was welcome (I have to admit I had a second pint ) and the staff gladly provided a set of darts so me and the youngest lad could enjoy a game of 'round the clock' to while away some time. He very nearly beat me too!
Leaving Crooke behind we followed the canal for another 4-5 miles through some very rural countryside. The canal meanders alongside the previously navigable river Douglas that the canal replaced in 1790. On reaching the outskirts of Parbold we left the canal for the final leg of the ride and this is where it got interesting.




The route height profile and been almost as flat as a........ canal upto this point but that was about to change. We had to climb over 500ft from the valley floor to the summit near Beacon Country Park. It wasn't much of a problem for me or my oldest son but the poor 11yr old was complaining of being tired before we even started. Regardless, he dug deep and slowly pedalled his way to the top without tears, tantrums or getting off to push (although he did stop to nip into the bushes for a pee! )








Once at the top we stopped to grab a packet of crisps from the pub at the summit before enjoying the rewards of our effort as we descended to an anonymous industrial estate just outside Skelmersdale, arriving outside the offices of my wife's employer a mere 15 minutes before her finishing time 

Over the two days we travelled a little shy of 60 miles but, for a first attempt at cycle touring we had proved it could be done and despite the cooler weather at this time of year we had largely avoided any real rainfall and kept spirits high. Looking forward to the next adventure now


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Yep, 1st time on that bridge. I was expecting a little stone humpback bridge, not the towering Victorian edifice we encountered.
> View attachment 348058



A little stone humpback bridge to get over the ship canal!! 

Great report of your mini tour and kudos to the youngsters.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2017)

Another little ride on the Kingpin down to the bank, a lovely sunny day, but blumen cold, a bitter wind today. 






Parked by the site of an old signal box.


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2017)

An extra day off w**k for me, to recover from a day at the Horse Racing with @Rickshaw Phil yesterday, and with the beer spread out through the day I didn't actually feel too bad today, so nipped out for a short ride this afternoon.

Lovely sunshine, but very deceptive, as it was  cold, needing 3 layers to keep even slightly warm.

Went through the estate and up the cycle paths to Heathgates, then along the old canal path, which is finally starting to dry out, but very bumpy and shakes your fillings around a bit.

Out onto the road at Uffington and then up to Upton Magna, where on the main downhill section I rounded a corner to be confronted by 3 pheasants in a panic and running in every direction bar the one they should be (into the hedge and out of my way ) so had to break a bit sharpish! I encountered 10 of the blighters by the end of the ride, which is plenty thanks!

Climbed up East Haughmond and then turned down the mile straight to Somerwood and Rodington Heath, out of the Northerly breeze for the first time, which was nicer. Turned down the lanes that lead back towards Upton Magna and with the wind now behind me I set a good pace (for me!) and indeed set my fastest time on the Pelham 123 segment on strava.

Turned out onto the rat run to Atcham, then over Atcham Bridge and up the lanes to Chilcott, Betton Abbots and home, with 20.3 miles on the clock and average speed over 12 mph for the first time in a while.


----------



## Roadhump (18 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Day 2, part 2......
> Still at Wigan Pier and as far as I could work out this is it, the small protrusions of curved rail track, otherwise known as 'The Tippler'.
> View attachment 348071
> View attachment 348072
> ...



From that map, it looks like you went up to Beacon Country Park from Newburgh into Dalton via Higher Lane, which is quite a challenging hill, especially for someone from the flatlands like me. The views from the top are rather good. Lovely countryside around there.


----------



## Dark46 (18 Apr 2017)

Today I had a great ride with @Donger around a load of lanes by where we live by the Severn. Most of which have I've not been down before. So I called the ride Explore with Donger.

A extremely great way to waste a lovely warm afternoon after finishing work early.

I covered 33.2 miles at a leisurely pace.

https://www.relive.cc/view/947687810


----------



## dfthe1 (18 Apr 2017)

On holiday in the New Forest at the moment. Got back from a theme park, got in a quick 20 miles and back in time for the kids' entertainment. Everyone wins. Glorious weather too.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Apr 2017)

I rode to work. Again. It was very windy and I didn't really enjoy it.
Roll on Monday next week, my next day off, when I may get out on a ME ride...


----------



## Donger (18 Apr 2017)

Dark46 said:


> Today I had a great ride with @Donger around a load of lanes by where we live by the Severn. Most of which have I've not been down before. So I called the ride Explore with Donger.
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/947687810


That "Relive" file looks as mad as we thought it might. Hardly a lane that we didn't cover. A pleasant bimble to keep the legs turning, and good to see @Dark46 back out on the bike and fit enough to burn me off a couple of times. I thought it would bring up my 1,000 miles for the year, but I miscalculated. That will come 14 miles into my ride on Saturday, when I head off to Wales to tackle a big mountain with @Banjo .
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Glow worm (18 Apr 2017)

Just a quick 6 miler here after work out on the fen. 






Another one of my quiet routes. The grass not quite long enough yet to get stuck in the jockey wheels. 

The early swallows have started drifting through overhead in good numbers here, I even saw a couple of them at it on a roof near me earlier - they don't hang about. I certainly admire their stamina after that journey!


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Apr 2017)

I seem to be spending too much time riding my bike to post on CC...such is life! Anyway I took full advantage of the current sunny spell today to head out this afternoon towards Kirkstone via Outgates, The Drunken Duck (no pint there this time), Skelwith Fold, Bog Lane (no floods to negotiate this time) and down the B road into Ambleside, where the real fun began. I turned up the hill next to The Golden Rule and got stuck into 3 miles of pretty much constant uphill weighing in at an average 20%, though I'm sure some are nearer 25%....in the Cyclechatter's code there's no surrender.They don't call it The Struggle for nothing...I really felt I'd earned my pint of Kirkstone Black in the Kirkstone Pass Inn as I enjoyed the views over the south Lakes. Then it was time to feel the need...the need for speed as I enjoyed a fast downhill run towards Troutbeck, stopping for a couple of swift halves at The Mortal Man before carrying on down Holbeck Lane(be warned and joining the A591. Luckily I turned off it at Waterhead and headed for Rydal via Under Loughrigg...onto the A591 again but mercifully briefly, thanks to that handy little lane just on the right after White Moss carpark. Another pause at Tweedies Bar to enjoy a couple of fine ales and catch up with old colleagues. The Sublime Chaos stout helped give me a bit of energy to despatch my old favourite Red Bankand I enjoyed some fine views towards the Langdale Pikes from the track round Loughrigg Tarn. I much prefer this to the road , as you get much better views and fewer Rambo wagons. If you're lucky enough to get a clear still day, then you can see a magnificent reflection of the Pikes in the Tarn.
After a short stretch through Great Langdale, I turned off down the Hawkshead road, left towards Wray Castle and left again onto the Windermere lakeside path-always a favourite of mine, especially in the evening when the sun lights up all the fells on the other side. I saw hardly anyone until I got to the road leading back to Far Sawrey. The hill just after the ferry is only 16% so pretty much pancake flat really...another cracking day out to follow yesterday's ride to Grizedale, Satterthwaite and Force Mills !


----------



## Stonechat (19 Apr 2017)

Decidedly colder start
As it was colder than Mon, and I was nearly cold then, wore the windblocker top, thoughwas warm by the end

Went down through Esher and towards Oxshott, though cut off through Sandy Lane eventually arriving at Cobham.
Then made for Weybridge, and over Chertsey bridge, but instead of heading home, looped the reservoir and through Ashford

30.1 mile @ 16.5 mph, with 877 feet climbed
Please think form gradually coming back (need to be able to do that over 50 mi eventually~)

There was a bit of a wind in some directions,and did not think I pushed it that hard, though my HR readings suggest I was pushing it.

https://www.strava.com/activities/948730936


----------



## Jon George (19 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I rode to work. Again. It was very windy and I didn't really enjoy it.
> Roll on Monday next week, my next day off, when I may get out on a ME ride...


Heartfelt words!


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

Platelet donation day today, not supposed to do anything really sporty or dangerous, but sod it it was a really nice day so I cycled the 19.25 miles to the JR via Abingdon, Radley, Kennington and then to Oxford JR Blood Donor Centre. Did my donation, ate a sandwich, drank their tea and ate their biscuits and cycled back a slightly different route mainly to following cycle route 5 which is pretty in places but mostly blumen' awful surface on the paths and byways, it's a wonder anyone ever uses this route, the best bit is round the back of Didcot power station, it's lovely for about a mile an a half but the rest, especially through Abingdon park is feckin awful. 

Still a lovely sunny dry day , a little cool when in the shade but a thoroughly lovely ride. 





Outside the donor centre.






The Thames from Donnington Bridge





Under Donnington Bridge






A scruffy wall.











Foot bridge at Iffley lock.






That boat is fecked.






A reflection of Abingdon town hall in the window of Fat Face. an attempt at being artistic.






The mostly lovely path behind Didcot power station.






my longest of the year so far at just over 40 miles with a little loop round the village to round it up.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2017)

A couple of good commutes: *Yesterday *I used the Raleigh and not being ready quite early enough to do the extended route I took it the Lyth Hill way instead. It was quite chilly and I chose to fetch the winter thermals out again  however the wind was light and it was an enjoyable ride with a detour through Attingham Park.

Although the ride was good it didn't feel as easy as it should have been given the conditions and my left knee was aching by the time I got to work so I did a small adjustment similar to the one done recently on the knockbout bike.

The return ride was more enjoyable with the bike seeming to fly along at better speeds for the same effort (even though it was against what little wind there was) and it was easier up the hills. No aches and the 10 miles to home were despatched in about 40 minutes bringing up my average for the day to 14.9 mph - best of the year at this point.

*Today *I brought the Galaxy out again. The thermals were put on then taken off again as it was much more pleasant this morning and being up earlier I did manage the extended ride this time. Heading out through Condover, Pitchford and Acton Burnell against a light wind this bike is easy to scoot along at a comfortably fast pace and I thoroughly enjoyed myself as far as Shore Lane which is unfortunately _still _closed, so climbed up to Harnage Grange on the diversion route once again.

The rest of the ride was fairly easy going (minding the two "old dears" again) and the traffic is still fairly light with the schools off which is good.

For the return trip I headed the same way home as last night at another good fast pace. There was a queue at Atcham which needed to be filtered past (feels smug ) then on the lanes I came up behind a chap in a Mitsubishi driving very slowly and very erratically. I didn't want to overtake as I didn't trust the way he was driving so lost time following him at 8mph for a little while. Eventually he did find the go pedal and slowly pulled away into the distance.

The rest of the trip went well and I found the A49 surprisingly quiet for once.

29.65 miles today at 15.3 mph average which is my first 15+mph commute this year.









A couple of snaps from this morning showing the commuting conditions I have to endure.


----------



## Donger (19 Apr 2017)

Love that Galaxy, @Rickshaw Phil . That's a proper bike. Shame I've never seen one in my size.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2017)

I've been too pawly to get out on the bike this last fortnight thanks to a virus. 

Seeing pics of and reading about lovely rides has got me going green with envy.  I want to get out, but my get-up-and-go has got up and left...


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

@Rickshaw Phil nice bike, never seen one that colour before.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2017)

Donger said:


> Love that Galaxy, @Rickshaw Phil . That's a proper bike. Shame I've never seen one in my size.





CarlP said:


> @Rickshaw Phil nice bike, never seen one that colour before.


Thanks. It was a fortunate purchase as one of my colleagues borrowed it off her father, asked me to service it then never actually used it so it stayed in a corner of the warehouse at work for nearly a year until I made a cheeky offer. I'm told it was made to measure at extra cost (when Dawes still offered that service) and fortunately the sizing just suits me.

I hadn't seen one in that colour previously either but I believe @galaxy has one the same.


----------



## Aravis (19 Apr 2017)

I'm still considering a dramatically long ride on May 6th (Gloucester to Bridlington), so I'm trying to prepare. I think it's going to be as much a case of conditioning the mind as the legs.

I didn't really have the whole day today, so I decided to do something a bit shorter than usual, but trying very hard to make it faster. The theory being that provided I coped OK, I'd feel I'm definitely on an improving curve and my confidence would get a boost.

The route for today was this - 102 miles, anticlockwise. For some reason RwGPS won't let me save the elevation profile as I've done before. Maybe they want some money. Anyway, it was largely flat until Evesham, then modest ups and downs thereafter.







I finished in just under 7¼ hours including stops, an average of 14.3 mph, much quicker than anything I've achieved on a comparable route in recent history, so that side of things was successful. Just for a while around 60-70 miles I felt I wanted to slacken off and take it easy, but "miles remaining" soon came down and I felt good right to the end.

I see others have commented on how cold the air was today. I didn't set off until 10 o'clock, when the sun seemed quite strong, but the weather forecast suggested I would need gloves and arm warmers. I believed the forecasters, and they were right.

It is amazingly dry around here at the moment, as can be seen in these two pictures at my final food stop. This is looking west towards the Malverns:






And northwards, towards nowhere in particular:






In conditions like this I feel I should be doing some long walks, but that would mean less time available for cycling. A dilemma indeed.

An excellent ride in lovely countryside throughout. It seemed like very hard work to gain an extra 1 mph, but it's good to know it's within my capability.


----------



## gavgav (19 Apr 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I seem to be spending too much time riding my bike to post on CC...such is life! Anyway I took full advantage of the current sunny spell today to head out this afternoon towards Kirkstone via Outgates, The Drunken Duck (no pint there this time), Skelwith Fold, Bog Lane (no floods to negotiate this time) and down the B road into Ambleside, where the real fun began. I turned up the hill next to The Golden Rule and got stuck into 3 miles of pretty much constant uphill weighing in at an average 20%, though I'm sure some are nearer 25%....in the Cyclechatter's code there's no surrender.They don't call it The Struggle for nothing...I really felt I'd earned my pint of Kirkstone Black in the Kirkstone Pass Inn as I enjoyed the views over the south Lakes. Then it was time to feel the need...the need for speed as I enjoyed a fast downhill run towards Troutbeck, stopping for a couple of swift halves at The Mortal Man before carrying on down Holbeck Lane(be warned and joining the A591. Luckily I turned off it at Waterhead and headed for Rydal via Under Loughrigg...onto the A591 again but mercifully briefly, thanks to that handy little lane just on the right after White Moss carpark. Another pause at Tweedies Bar to enjoy a couple of fine ales and catch up with old colleagues. The Sublime Chaos stout helped give me a bit of energy to despatch my old favourite Red Bankand I enjoyed some fine views towards the Langdale Pikes from the track round Loughrigg Tarn. I much prefer this to the road , as you get much better views and fewer Rambo wagons. If you're lucky enough to get a clear still day, then you can see a magnificent reflection of the Pikes in the Tarn.
> After a short stretch through Great Langdale, I turned off down the Hawkshead road, left towards Wray Castle and left again onto the Windermere lakeside path-always a favourite of mine, especially in the evening when the sun lights up all the fells on the other side. I saw hardly anyone until I got to the road leading back to Far Sawrey. The hill just after the ferry is only 16% so pretty much pancake flat really...another cracking day out to follow yesterday's ride to Grizedale, Satterthwaite and Force Mills !


Crikey that's some amount of climbing you've done there and taking in some great pubs as well!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2017)

10.7 miles this day, building up miles again, although I was on the slow but steady Gary Fisher due to the winds.
67F, 26C
Winds S12, gusty as well
Relative humidity 62%
Barometer 30.03 1018.3mb
Looked for a geodetic survey marker, but found a good place for stealth camping. Shame it's only a couple of miles from home.


----------



## galaxy (20 Apr 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks. It was a fortunate purchase as one of my colleagues borrowed it off her father, asked me to service it then never actually used it so it stayed in a corner of the warehouse at work for nearly a year until I made a cheeky offer. I'm told it was built to measure at extra cost (when Dawes still offered that service) and fortunately the sizing just suits me.
> 
> I hadn't seen one in that colour previously either but I believe @galaxy has one the same.


Yes I do. Love it to bits. Unfortunately it doesn't get the use it needs


----------



## Old jon (20 Apr 2017)

It was an adventurous day today, let’s take the bike for a train ride! So I did.

Leave the train at Hornbeam Park, up and out of the station and turn left, or east, to aim for Knaresborough and Low Bridge, then climb the hill away from the River Nidd. A bit of navigation leads out of town in the direction of Farnham and Copgrove, on to Bishop Monkton and ride up Main Street ( ? ) to turn right for Roecliffe and the tempting ladies waiting for the pub to open . . .






Silly Old Cyclist! Ah, well. Boroughbridge has more pubs, and they were open. A pint, grub also. Sorted. Turn south now, and ride through Aldborough and the Dunsforths, first visit in a long time, for me, and then Arkendale, Ferrensby and Knaresborough, riding along the riverside road ( Waterside? ) back to Low Bridge, navigation being disrupted by another pint. Cross the river there and turn right onto the shared use path that leads to Bilton Lane, just for a bit of climbing exercise. It is steeper than the video looks, so my legs told me.



It is always more fun to travel downhill, for me anyway. So from the top, stay on the same road until the Greenway crossroads, turn left and ride that surprisingly civilised ( they do these things so well in Harrogate ) path back into the town centre and catch the train home. The Garmin ran out of charge, so another guess for mileage, forty wonderful miles, OK, the Leeds ones fell a bit short of wonderful, but still.
And a bit of the route, blame the Garmin and me for running out of battery.


----------



## Roadhump (20 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've been too pawly to get out on the bike this last fortnight thanks to a virus.
> 
> Seeing pics of and reading about lovely rides has got me going green with envy.  I want to get out, but my get-up-and-go has got up and left...


Hope your get up and go gets well soon. Having a few days off myself due to manflu.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Apr 2017)

No pics today but a positive note all the same.

Quit racing many years ago due to an almost endless knee niggle that I attributed to a non-cycling incident in 2010. Over the years I've had countless sport therapist treatments for hip tears, ITB syndrome, achilles tendonitis etc etc and basically took it for "normal to me" Even something as simple as sitting at my desk became a chore as the knee niggle was always present after a ride. I ended up using my laptop more and either lying on the settee or on my bed just so there was no bend in my right leg.

A chance encounter two weeks ago with a Retul bike fitter and mention of wanting to look at shoes led to me having my feet put on one of these. It tells you how your arches fall basically. **not my feet below**






I was once a wannabe triathlete and had had my gait analysed at a running specific shop, turning out that I needed "support" shoes to run in. This is interesting because I'd never considered bike shoes,just blaming residual niggles from going for a run (sometimes as a brick off the bike) In the end I ended up with Specialized BG Blue footbeds for medium arches.

I knew physically that bike setup/geometry and cleat positioning were all fine and not making anything worse, it occurred to me this morning that the past 2 weeks have been the longest period of pain free sport I've had in years. Turns out after all that, my left leg was the problem and the right leg(the problem one I thought) just wasn't capable of the compensating it was doing. Grand cost of £23.99, puts the other expenditure into perspective a bit...


Sorry, had a thought provoking ride this morning


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2017)

Today's was something different . I'm doing the Rutland Cicle Sportive on Saturday so today I drove to the start at Rutland Water did a few miles on the outward route then cut across and found the route again which was well signposted .The main target was to do the climb of Neville Holt a wall of a climb which being south of Leicester I hadn't done before. The roads leading to Neville Holt are rolling your constantly going up or down . Turned on to the Holt and your welcomed by the sight of a dead straight climb of at least 15% . Made up to the top without using bottom gear . Not sure about Sat when I will have 80 miles in the legs . On the next climb there was a clunk from the rear of the bike and the gears were jumping all over the place . They were ok in the lowest gears but the seemed slack in the middle of the cassette . Took it carefully the last 10 miles to the car trying to spin up the climbs without putting pressure on . 50.7 miles in the bag with 3000,ft of climbing just got to get my head round doing double that on Sat 104 miles and 6000ft .
Despite the gear issues it was a lovely ride on some nice quiet lanes . Still a bit nervous about Sat
Dropped bike in Lbs ( Julie's cycles Leicester ) and it looks like the rear derailleur is shot . They promise to have it back on the road for Sat  .In a way it's good it happened on today's ride and not on Sats


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Hope your get up and go gets well soon. Having a few days off myself due to manflu.



Thanks  Hope you're feeling more chipper soon too


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2017)

Bike update . Back home with new rear derailleur fitted as the bush had gone in the old one . Massive thanks to Julie's cycles for the quick turn around all ready for Saturday now . My first big sportive around 900 riders and just 104 miles and 6000 ft of climbing to get done


----------



## Jon George (20 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 348280
> 
> Outside the donor centre.



Did you bring your donation to save time?


----------



## Jon George (20 Apr 2017)

Short ride out to Newbourne to clear my head. Stopped for a pic of Brightwell church and afterwards was nearly knocked from my bike at a T-junction by a bus that I'd already given a good thirty feet of extra room to manoeuvre in as he _still_ cut the corner. Classic Flight or Flight response: a bang on the side of vehicle with my fist, I'm afraid. Still, a wonderful 'Good day to you, old friend', from some unknown old boy sitting down as he painted his fence half-an-hour later made up for it.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2017)

Jon George said:


> Did you bring your donation to save time?


Yeah and they can do it while you wait.


----------



## robjh (20 Apr 2017)

This is an account of my ride yesterday, when I ventured into the deepest Fens and emerged unscathed, and also locked my bike to a post having left the key at home, but still managed to complete the ride. It was a lovely day weather-wise, sunny but crisp and with the lightest of winds, which made it a good one for riding across the flatlands.
Bad luck started early when I got my bike out and discovered a flat tyre. That fixed, I set out at 8 o'clock and rode north-west first of all to St Ives (the one on the Great Ouse, not the Cornish coast). It's a fine-looking town with an old bridge and a large market square, and served as café break #1, at 26 miles.
I carried on northwards towards the Fens, and was into new territory here. The land still rolls gently as far as Ramsey, but there the Fens begin for real, and the road neither rose nor fell for the rest of the ride. I stopped at Thorney for café break #2 at 52 miles. The pretty main street is now almost traffic-free, a long way from the days when the A47 led straight through it and we used to sit there in Norfolk-bound bank holiday traffic jams.
It continued then flat, flat, flat, with oddly straight roads and 90 degree turns, almost to the edges of the Wash. Gedney Hill was no such thing, and I reached the (almost) coast at Gedney Drove End some 15 miles further on. I climbed a dyke to see the sea, but it was only a distant blue blur beyond the salt marshes. It was here I also locked up the bike, realising moments later that I had no key. For that story, see linky above.
I came back to the A17 at Sutton Bridge, but then followed more backroads to King's Lynn, arriving at the station with 98 miles on the clock. As I'd missed a train, I had time for another trip round the town, and so just made a century before catching the train home. And lost my wallet and ticket on the train, but that's another story. It was a good day.

_St Ives ; Ramsey (near the ruined abbey)_








_Fenland scenery : water and straight roads_








_the Wash in the far distance ; Sutton Bridge_








_King's Lynn_











_route




_


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2017)

That's a like for the ride, not for the oopses...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2017)

Another day with a possibility of wet weather later on so the knockabout bike was pressed into service.

I decided to go for a change of scene today and headed into town to have a nose at the roadworks which have been causing a bit of grief locally and to enjoy a trip through The Quarry and along the riverside. The pace was relatively sedate and just as well as every man and their dog seemed to be out walking along the same paths as me today. A gentle reminder of why I generally prefer to use the lanes instead.

Work seems to have picked up this week with lots of orders for service parts. Good.... everyone is getting their bikes out for the Spring at last.

For the return trip the wet weather stayed away again and I retraced my steps into town and along the river then out via the Belle Vue area where I found the roadworks were causing long queues in unexpected places. It's a very good day to be on a bicycle in Shrewsbury.

23.9 miles for the day at a leisurely 12.8 mph average. Still quicker than some of the motorists I think.





The work at Meole Brace Island which has been causing a lot of hassle.





Heading into The Quarry. Oh dear, I seem to have photographed a pub again.





Don't know what it is that's flowering but it looks nice at Upton Magna.





Also at Upton Magna.





On my way home along the bank of the Severn.





Crossing the A5. The traffic has been like a Bank Holiday Monday every day this week.


----------



## derrick (20 Apr 2017)

Had a nice 50 miler this afternoon with a mate, A nice day weather wise, although i was a bit over dressed, Only one incedent with a young women who was texting on her phone while in traffic, she was getting closer and closer to the kerb, When i said to her in a polite way that she should get of the phone, she had a right go at me, But soon put her in her place, Just wished i had put the camera on, but hey ho another time, Ended up in our local for a lovely steak dinner washed down with a few beers, great afternoon.
https://www.strava.com/activities/950707639


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/950626226

A little jaunt into the forest tonight.





Black swans that make a noise a bit like a clanger when they think you have food.





Lepe beach in the sunshine.





Not so windy today.






Lovely afternoon for it.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Apr 2017)

Friday as usual I do a ride
Went up Tite Hill and Down Crimp Hill and headed to Windsor
turned left and hugged the outside of the Great Park, this road is a bit of a roller coaster
At Blacknest Gate, turned into the park and up Breakheart Hill, past the Polo fields, and left the park at Bishopsgate.

From here more or less made it up.
Down Prune Hill and looped round toward Virginia Water, by accident I found myself coming back on the road I came on so did an extra loop through Thorpe

33.07 miles @ 15.9 mph
1188 feet climbed

A nice mostly rolling ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/951395231


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Apr 2017)

Something different today, firstly it's a rare Friday off, and secondly the Mrs has a new hybrid so instead of a road ride we went out to do the Letchworth Greenway which is a circular 13 mile off-road path. 

14 miles in the end with a couple of detours for interesting bits and bobs (a cake detour being the best). Nice change from the norm, leaden skies and a threat of rain, but we got home dry.


----------



## Drago (21 Apr 2017)

10 miles loop in Colin, OS benchmark hunting.


----------



## Old jon (21 Apr 2017)

Panniers! What an adventure! Sounds a bit Enid Blyton that way, better face reality I suppose. I was given a rear rack, incomplete as skip rescues often are, and a pair of top quality panniers. Thank you, I do think that is incredibly generous. Anyway, the rack was in good nick, even unused I would reckon, as the top mounts ( the bits that fasten under the saddle ) had nothing to fasten to on the rack itself. And there were no top mounts anyway. Learn swiftly, think a bit and let it simmer. And this happened.






So, this morning, having decided to test it all out, I put a 2.5 kg bag of flour ( don’t ask ) in each bag and set off on a bit of a ride. Breathing heavily.








Holbeck, a real rat run, above the river but under the station and then a right and a left and a left took me to Crown Point Bridge and the second river crossing in less than a mile. Rivers meander, this rider even more so. All the way to the Oakwood Clock, did I mention up? And a bit more of the same until the left turn to Shadwell off the A 58, where things level off and breathing stops hurting your throat. Leave Shadwell for Slaid Hill, then turn right for that really wonderful ride along Wike Ridge. Yes, as you can see, the downhill bits are fun.



That climb out of East Keswick is still just that, a climb. But the whole village is uphill in this direction. I must ride it in the opposite direction sometime. Turn right onto the A 659, I do miss the ride through Linton into Wetherby. I suppose the bridge will be fixed sometime. In the absence of that alternative, through Collingham to Wattle Syke, and a bit more up. Turn right at the roundabout for Bramham, once there right for Thorner and a bit of a breeze in the face. The climb up from Norwood Bottoms / Wothersome felt a bit steeper than usual, then I remembered the panniers. My legs may never forget the panniers. Through the village, Sandhills to remind you to breathe and Skeltons followed by Red Hall lanes back to the A 58. A present to me of the descent of Boot Hill, back past the Clock and through the scrag end of Leeds centre to home. Thirty one point four brilliant miles, and the new stuff worked properly. Big grin.

You do not escape the map,


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2017)

Ah East Keswick i used to get PAID to deliver mail in that village early part of the 70's.I got paid to walk in the countryside,it was brilliant.


----------



## TigerT (21 Apr 2017)

I got out of work a bit earlier than normal today, the sun was out and i've been waiting all week to try my new Brompton out properly, so I stuck it in the boot of the car and drove to Fällenden and did a 20km loop of the Greifensee.

Have to say although intended as a commuting bike, the Brompton was excellent fun but there are a few things I learned. Firstly riding around a lake on a spring evening, be prepared to swallow a lot of gnats. Secondly, these gnats love red clothing and orange bikes, so be prepared with bite cream! Thirdly, my Brooks saddle is not as comfortable as i'd like - hopefully it will break in a bit. Finally and most importantly, a Brompton is not a Roubaix, this is most evident when leaning into corners and braking. 

Aside from a couple of scary moments I loved the new bike and can't wait to use it for it's proper purpose. Being quite rare out here it seems to draw attention, so I get to practice my German speaking as well. Altogether a fun ride.

Here are a couple of photos




and the map


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/951707909

I went for a short ride to get some more Bib shorts and a jersey from Pearl Izumi today.





A slightly cloudy view from Fort Nelson today.






A fantastic blueberry and lemon drizzle cake, with a Latte.






Interesting fountain in Portsmouth.






A much needed beer at Gunwharf Quays.

A mild, but cloudy day today.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Apr 2017)

I'm on a roll! My home is a mess, my garden overgrown, the cat is neglected, but I rode over 100miles already from the beginning of the week.
Monday and Tuesday, the usual commuting.
Wednesday, out with the local cycling hub, Thursday with the hub again, assisting @flyingfifi with the longer ride.
Today out with another cycling hub for 34 miles of twisty, hilly, cycle path fun.
True, when in company I cannot bimble as is my usual, hence my legs are feeling it, still, going to ride in Edinburgh tomorrow, stay tuned!
A few pictures for you.
Our Thursday group leaving Clydebank, a shopping centre cum cycling crossroads along the river Clyde:



A view from the canal, a selfie, me and @flyingfifi, like my pink hat?



A stop in Kelvingrove park:



Climbing the big bike at Clydebank, a must picture for all local cyclists.
The meeting point for today's ride, the terracotta fountain in Glasgow Green:


A view of the Clyde with the cycling route to Loch Lomond along it.
It was a windy, sunny day with drizzly showers, jacket on one minute, tops off the next!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2017)

After a couple of 12 miles test rides i thought it was time to venture further afield .

Well my Mercian Cycles is really a bike for all rides . Today's 39 miles have been over back lanes ,main roads and a stretch of the Brampton valley cycle route .







Route was up and across to Kelmarsh then along to Maidwell where i picked up the Brampton Valley line and stayed on till Station Cottages where i rejoined the tarmac and headed for Brixworth ,Holcot, Moulton,Overstone ,Sywell and home via the mad mile.


----------



## gavgav (22 Apr 2017)

A lovely sunny Saturday morning, with a chilly wind from the North West, which meant I again came back into the house to put on an extra layer, after getting the bike out of the shed.

Still on the hybrid at the moment, but @Rickshaw Phil is coming over tomorrow morning to help set the remainder of the new racer up for me and so should be using it soon!

I felt a bit lacking in energy when I got up, for some reason and so changed my mind in the ride I was going to do, replacing the steep hills of Kenley with some more gentle climbing.

Began by heading to Betton Abbots and then over the lumps at Chilton, to Atcham, where I crossed the bridge towards the Mytton and Mermaid hotel. I was going to head through the grounds of Attingham Park NT but could see loads of cows on the road (I don't do cows! ) and there was a lot of traffic heading in there as well, so I stuck to the rat run to Berwick Wharf which was better than usual today.

Turned off onto Pelham Rd, into Upton Magna and there seemed to be a plague of little green caterpillars around, which were landing in places I didn't want them to and were very itchy!!

I was riding into the wind and it was quite tough going down to Withington, where a chap stepped out of his house and crossed the road without looking, straight into my path, meaning a sharp swerve was needed . I then arrived at Walcot and took the road around to Rodington Heath. I was thinking to myself that it was a while since I'd used this section of road and when checking Strava I found that it was September 2014!!!! Where does time go?

Next was the long drag up the mile long hill to Haughmond and it was tough going into the wind as well. I then turned out of the wind and enjoyed the fast descent back to Upton Magna and then to Uffington, where I joined the old canal path. The working party were there, doing some work on the restoration of the Shrewsbury to Newport canal, but at the rate they are going I will have left this planet before it's anywhere near being in use again.

I followed the cycle paths back to Reabrook and then back through the estate home.

22.5 miles and felt much more energised from the ride


----------



## Mike_P (22 Apr 2017)

Found out the hard way yesterday that my new Defy 1 does not corner as well as my hybrid - one broken collar bone  and 6 weeks of a sling  to ponder the Defy - currently thinking of some 28mm tyres with a degree of grip rather than the rather slick 25mm it came with and Joes Run Flats as well.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Apr 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Found out the hard way yesterday that my new Defy 1 does not corner as well as my hybrid - one broken collar bone  and 6 weeks of a sling  to ponder the Defy - currently thinking of some 28" tyres with a degree of grip rather than the rather slick 25" it came with and Joes Run Flats as well.


 Ouch, hope you mend quickly


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Found out the hard way yesterday that my new Defy 1 does not corner as well as my hybrid - one broken collar bone  and 6 weeks of a sling  to ponder the Defy - currently thinking of some 28" tyres with a degree of grip rather than the rather slick 25" it came with and Joes Run Flats as well.






Postman delivers get well soon message.Cake and coffee helps recovery.


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2017)

Ok last night as i sat with George.I had decided not to go out.But i had a good sleep and got up at eight.The weather looked good,i laid out my cycling clothing.Had my cycling brekkie toast and porridge with honey.Had my shave and shower.Then talked myself into going out.Only Otley i am glad i did.It was cool i did get a headache cool wind bald head.Stopped off at my fave cafe,named Cafe,Cafe.Where i sat outside with my MASH 4077th cap on to warm my head.
I sat and watched the world go bye drank three decaffe Lattes,then had a walk about.It was market day.I had not been fast going out,but i rode home better.I also drank two 500ml of my new sports drink High Five,Pink Grapefruit it tastes great.
Finally my Daughter is home from Uni she downloaded my Strava run for me .She also showed me how to do it..Feeling great 24 miles.


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> I also drank two 500ml of my new sports drink High Five,Pink Grapefruit it tastes great.



I’ve got some of that too, and quite like the taste. 

However, i left half an inch in the bottle one weekend when i put the bike away. When I got the bike back out the next weekend, the bottle was stained bright pink. No amount of water/detergent/scrubbing or even milton fluid will shift it!

I wonder what it does to our insides?


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2017)

A beautiful day tody. Wall to wall sunshine so I made the most of it. A 10 mille loop. Not too much traffic about. Everything was fine until a bird flew up from my left, startling me. I ended up on the grass having fallen off. My first thought, did anyone see
second, is my bike ok and third ow, my ankle hurts. All in all, had a great time.


----------



## galaxy (22 Apr 2017)

Another weekend of night shift. Up at midday n off for a potter. 12 or so miles from reading to Theale m back again.


----------



## bruce1530 (22 Apr 2017)

Really good ride today. Out about 8am - fine weather, sunny but still a bit chilly, no wind. Quite soon, the sun had a bit of heat in it....

Followed the main road inland, and as soon as I could got onto the farm roads. After about 15km I was at the bottom of a road that goes to a farm up near the top of a hill close to where I was brought up - never cycled up there, in fact I haven’t actually been up to the top of that hill for about 35 years!

150m climb over about 1.5km. Worth it - the view was good.






Had intended to go back the way I came - the road runs out of tarmac at that point - but after a brief chat with the farmer I pushed on. He told me that the track that headed along the side of the hill would take me to the windfarm road - over the last few years, a cluster of wind turbines have appeared on the top of the moor.

Wasn’t sure - I’m riding 28mm gatorskins - but thought I’d give it a try. The track looked passable at that point.

After about half a mile, the track became much rockier, and muddier. Pushed on, but had to walk for one short section.


















By this point I’m up at the top of the moor, altitude about 350m, right amongst the windmills. Last time I was up here was hillwalking as a teenager...






I spent about an hour exploring the path between the windmills. Not the best surface for that bike - the better paths were gravel, others were like quarries - but it was a great trip. Gentle breeze, fantastic scenery - and completely deserted.

Came back down via the wind farm construction road - which was really designed for tractors and land rovers, just a bit rough for my bike - so a very slow, but quite steep descent.

That took me onto the Fairlie Moor road - headed on to Fairlie, then back home along the coast, with an extra loop along the seafront to make it up to 50km.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Apr 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Found out the hard way yesterday that my new Defy 1 does not corner as well as my hybrid - one broken collar bone  and 6 weeks of a sling  to ponder the Defy - currently thinking of some 28mm tyres with a degree of grip rather than the rather slick 25mm it came with and Joes Run Flats as well.


Ouch ya
GWS
x


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2017)

After being introduced to explorer square hunting on veloviewer by a few of the CC brigade, I decided to go out and tick off some squares today. 64 miles of sunshine, sleeves rolled up and fingerless gloves on the tan got a bit of a top up as well. Loads of people out today, many more lasses than lads out on bikes.

Rode down some fabulously quiet roads, on one stretch must have been a good 40 minutes without seeing a car. For any locals I can recommend the roads from Tilton on the Hill through Cold Newton and onto Barsby, fantastic scenery.

https://www.strava.com/activities/952611255


----------



## nickyboy (22 Apr 2017)

Despite now being the wrong side of 50 I'm determined to try to keep getting faster on the bike. So I've changed my rides a bit. I'm doing similarish miles to previous years, but more frequent shorter rides (lots of 20-30mile rides instead of 50-60s). The idea is that I can ride at a higher intensity for a couple of hours, a four hour ride usually means gritting my teeth and plodding at various times

It seems to be working a bit. I'm as fit now as I've probably ever been and I'm a couple of kg lighter than I have been recently. So I'm feeling confident to take on hard, hilly rides. I'm never going to be a real hill climber but everything is relative

So I plotted a route to take advantage of the good forecast today; bright and quite sunny, very little wind. Glossop - Holme Moss - Honley - Farnely Tyas - Blackmoor Foot - Marsden - Uppermill - Glossop

That's about 46 miles all in so I took it steady over Holme Moss. The temptation is to go all guns blazing at the biggest climb....only to suffer for the effort later. The first 30 miles is climb after climb after climb but I was feeling OK. A couple of close passes (grrrr) but the only thing of note was climbing up a hill near Huddersfield I saw a football coming down the road towards me. Stopped and picked it up, then saw a bunch of kids hanging over their garden fence. Chucked it back to them and saved someone a very long walk (the ball would have rolled at least half a mile had I not stopped it).

Quick stop at the 30 mile mark....I'd brought a cheese sandwich with me (there's self sufficient for you). I also had half a pork pie with me but that seemed just greedy so I saved that.

Felt pretty fresh and the last 10 miles were the flattest of the lot so I got home in reasonable shape. I couldn't resist the pork pie when I got back

46 miles and 5,500ft of climbing.118ft/mile so probably my hilliest longer ride for a long time. Onwards....and upwards


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2017)

A little ride out to the Chiltens with the club, made a nice change to go some where different, And so nice to follow rather than lead, Stopped at a nice cafe up in them hills, then a nice steady ride home, Finishing in a different pub for a couple of beers, Great ride good company, the other half is riding really strong, Loved it.
https://www.strava.com/activities/953206467


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2017)

A dry, sunny Saturday? Must be time for a ride!

On the Road Comp again partly to test ride after fettling the gears (and the new black bar tape), partly as it's still the one closest the door.
A familiar groove up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane, the A58 onto Whin Moor Lane and into Shadwell, turning left and along to Slaid Hill lights and right onto Wike Ridge Lane for the short plunge through the dip and onto Tarn Lane at the top of the other side.
A bimble along the top to Ling Lane and the steady descent on a shocking surface back down to the A58, before the fast descent into Scarcroft and right onto Thorner Lane for the twisty drop then climb up Scarcroft Hill across the former railway line (that Sustrans were going to turn into a cycle route but seem to have forgotten about...) and onto Milner Lane for the run along the ridge to East Rigton.

By this point I'd established that the indexing was a lot better, but still not _quite_ right. The spring in the derailleur is starting to go, so it might be time to take the plunge and replace the part.

From East Rigton it was onto Bramham Lane for the enjoyable deserted ride through the countryside across Jewitt Lane and all the way to Thorner Lane, where I turned left and headed through the dip, up the other side and down to Bramham, skirting the edges of the village to stop at the start of Paradise Way for a stretch and a photo:




Feeling much better than last weekend, I retraced my steps to the top of the hill and headed for Toulston Lane and out into the countryside again, eventually picking up Garnet Lane, across the A659 and on to the bridge over the A64 and the speedy descent down to Stutton. This road must be party central overnight judging by the number of McDonalds bags and wrappers on the verges...
For once I stuck to the main road through the village, crossing the bridge over Cock Beck and taking the single track road out to the A162.
Here it was right again and up the hill about 100m behind a lad on a blue and white Scott road bike. This can be a busy stretch of road and I feared the worse when I heard an HGV working down through the gears behind me - a Sainsburys truck no less and regular readers might remember that I've had a couple of close passes from their trucks on here. Not today, he passed with loads of room and when he caught the cyclist in front he did the same again. 60 seconds or so later, another Sainsburys truck caught me up and again, an exemplary pass. When he caught the other cyclist up he held well back waiting for a gap in traffic and gave loads of room when he overtook. Maybe the grief they had the other week on social media has resulted in a bit of driver awareness? Whatever the reason it made a pleasant change.
Eventually reached Raw Lane and turned left for Ulleskelf and started to motor on, slowly reeling the Scott rider in. Didn't quite catch him before the village though and we both went different ways, him sticking to the main road and me looping through the village before emerging back out onto Busk Lane and running on to Church Fenton past the aerodrome. I briefly toyed with doing a loop of the airfield but decided against it today, so straight into the village and then followed the road round to the right, over the railway bridge and the long straight road to Barkston Ash.
From there it's a quick wiggle on the A162 before the run to Saxton and onto Cold Hill Lane, where I stopped at Linda's Bench for some Haribo and a photo:




(If you look closely you might just see the cooling towers of the Lower Aire Valley power stations (Drax and Eggborough), where they no longer burn coal dug out of the ground beneath them, but instead burn wood pellets shipped in from the other side of the world)

Anyhow, it was getting a bit warm now so I took off my windproof jacket and got back on the bike and carried on along Coldhill Lane, heading for Copley Lane and Lotherton Gates.
Here it was right and the lumpy stuff before the descent into Aberford and the inevitable lumpiness of Cattle Lane before crossing Cock Beck again and the climb into Barwick, setting an unexpected PB - another one on the 'winter' bike... 
Though Barwick and the climbing continues nearly all the way to Scholes, where the reward is a quick swooping descent to the Coronation Tree and the slight rise before the run down Leeds Road. Today was a rare treat as there was no headwind on here(!), so good progress was made down the hill and across Cock Beck for the final time today, before getting onto local roads up to home, going just past the door to round the mileage up.

*36.0 miles* (57.93km) in an acceptable *2h 30m* at an average of *14.3mph* with *1,660ft* climbed. A good days riding, enjoyed it more than the last couple of rides where I've just not been feeling it - and it's another entry in the Half Century challenge. There were a few other cyclists out today, but not as many as might be expected.

And finally a map - after last weeks badly drawn chicken and squiggly ostrich, this one doesn't really seem to resemble anything, unfortunately...


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2017)

We've decided to escape to Suffolk again.
So we started in a little village called Brome and trundled away in the direction of Hoxne. A few navigation errors, but we soon got there. We rolled past the Swan Inn where we will be eating tonight.

We found our way to Stradbroke and we're following the signs for Framingham. The first sign said Framingham 9 miles. We cycled 3 miles. The next sign said Framingham 8 miles. The next said 4 miles, but we'd only gone on half a mile.
Then we were back up to 8, then 3.
With 3 miles to go we saw Saxtead Mill





eventually we got there. I've never been before. In my minds eye I wanted a pretty little market town, and Framingham delivered





Food was taken in the sun, chatting to a couple of friendly cyclists from Ipswich.
Then we went and saw the castle




From here it would have been nice to go to the coast but that would have meant a lengthy ride back.
Not sure where we went, but it was pretty, quiet and rural.
We stumbled upon a lovely church. Unbeknown to us we were back in Stradbroke













From here we went to Eye for a cup of tea.
This is a view of Eye church from the castle





Parts of this ride were a bit cold, but don't you always get a warm, fuzzy feeling when you see a doggy driving a moggy...





40 odd miles. ''Twas grand!

https://www.strava.com/activities/953230570


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2017)

So today was my first big sportive The Rutland Cicle Sportive which I was entered into by my sister for my 50th birthday ( on my directions ) and of course I've gone long 104 miles. Bike in the boot of car drove to the start area . Parked in a nearby village and rode 2.6 miles to the start ( to avoid parking charge ) Registered and joined the middle of the queue to start I let the fast boys go to the front I not chasing them . Off from the Normanton car park taking nice and steady to start around the scenic roads of Rutland .5 miles from the start and we came across sodden roads we must have just missed that shower . At this point I realised I was at a relaxed pace when a guy on a hybrid with rack and pannier wearing Doc Martin boots passed me . After 10 miles the legs really kicked in and I picked the pace up . First feed station at 30 miles was reached in 1hr 45mins . Nice coffee ,Cake and Jaffa cakes . Refuelled it was of again . Out to the Vale of Belvoir . Quick descent down Stathern hill which I gone up but not down was nice . Then the climb up towards Belvoir Castle about 15% ground up then we dropped down into the Vale again just to climb out again up Harby hill longer but just as bad . Up through Waltham on the wolds and on to Wymondham Windmill where the medium route rejoined us . Straight past the cafe and then I tagged on to a fast group and the next 16 miles to our second feed station I was flying 20 mph for this bit . Took a bit of a break at the second stop,arm warmers off as the sun had come out . Let the fast group go. I riden the next bit on Thursday so I knew what was coming hills and some more hills .So set off at my own pace it was constantly rolling now either up or down . Hit the ramp at Launde Abbey the guy in front just stopped and nearly took me out the only incident of the day really . Past a few others pushing expensive bikes up hill . It now just one drag after another with a quick descent inbetween . Then comes Neville Holt a 15% dead straight wall .First time bottom gear was engaged and slowly spun myself up past another few walkers and slower riders after the steep bit it then slowly drags up which hurt the legs . Now I was catching lots of slower riders who'd done the shorter routes . Nice drop down to Dry brook reservoir but then the last big climb at Stoke Dry which the council had thoughfully stone chipped to make it even more draggy . On this climb I past 15 riders which makes you feel good  then it just 10 miles of undulations to the finish past the 100 mile mark in 5 hr 51mins my quickest ever . Finished in official time of 6hr 49min but moving time was 6hr 13mins giving me an average of 16.9 mph which I am more than happy with but slightly disappointed as it was above 17 until the climb at Stoke Dry . So total 105.2 miles and just the 7447ft of climbing 
Really enjoyed it riders all behave really well no sillyness weather behaved .Discovered some lovely new areas and lanes to ride The guy in doc martins saw him finish an hour behind me 
Just checked the result page I finished 77th out of the 258 who have finished so far . The fastest time was 5hr 1min thats over 20 mph 
Edit forget to mention I have a medal


----------



## Mrs M (22 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> We've decided to escape to Suffolk again.
> So we started in a little village called Brome and trundled away in the direction of Hoxne. A few navigation errors, but we soon got there. We rolled past the Swan Inn where we will be eating tonight.
> 
> We found our way to Stradbroke and we're following the signs for Framingham. The first sign said Framingham 9 miles. We cycled 3 miles. The next sign said Framingham 8 miles. The next said 4 miles, but we'd only gone on half a mile.
> ...


Your pic's are the best


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Apr 2017)

Just a quick ride, towing my daughter using the trail gator down to the village of Willian on the Greenway path, a break at the pub, and the same ride back. About 5 miles or so. 





Willian church:


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> So today was my first big sportive The Rutland Cicle Sportive which I was entered into by my sister for my 50th birthday ( on my directions ) and of course I've gone long 104 miles. Bike in the boot of car drove to the start area . Parked in a nearby village and rode 2.6 miles to the start ( to avoid parking charge ) Registered and joined the middle of the queue to start I let the fast boys go to the front I not chasing them . Off from the Normanton car park taking nice and steady to start around the scenic roads of Rutland .5 miles from the start and we came across sodden roads we must have just missed that shower . At this point I realised I was at a relaxed pace when a guy on a hybrid with rack and pannier wearing Doc Martin boots passed me . After 10 miles the legs really kicked in and I picked the pace up . First feed station at 30 miles was reached in 1hr 45mins . Nice coffee ,Cake and Jaffa cakes . Refuelled it was of again . Out to the Vale of Belvoir . Quick descent down Stathern hill which I gone up but not down was nice . Then the climb up towards Belvoir Castle about 15% ground up then we dropped down into the Vale again just to climb out again up Harby hill longer but just as bad . Up through Waltham on the wolds and on to Wymondham Windmill where the medium route rejoined us . Straight past and then I tagged on to a fast group and the next 16 miles to our second feed station I was flying 20 mph for this bit . Took a bit of a break at the second stop,arm warmers off as the sun had come out . Let the fast group go. I riden the next bit on Thursday so I knew what was coming hills and some more hills .So set off at my own pace it was constantly rolling now either up or down . Hit the ramp at Launde Abbey the guy in front just stopped and nearly took me out the only incident of the day really . Past a few other pushing. expensive bike up hill . It now just one drag after another with a quick descent inbetween . Then comes Neville Holt a 15% dead straight wall .First time bottom gear was engaged and slowly spun myself up past another few walkers and slower riders after the steep bit it then slowly drags up which hurt the legs . Now I was catching lots of slower riders who'd done the shorter routes . Nice drop down to Dry brook reservoir but then the last big climb at Stoke Dry which the council had thoughfully stone chipped to make it even more draggy . On this climb I past 15 riders which makes you feel good  then it just 10 miles of undulations to the finish past the 100 mile mark in 5 hr 51mins my quickest ever . Finished in official time of 6hr 49min but moving time was 6hr 13mins giving me an average of 16.9 mph which I am more than happy with but slightly disappointed as it was above 17 until the climb at Stoke Dry . So total 105.2 miles and just the 7447ft of climbing
> Really enjoyed it riders all behave really well no sillyness weather behaved .Discovered some lovely new areas and lanes to ride The guy in doc martins saw him finish an hour behind me
> Just checked the result page I finished 77th out of the 258 who have finished so far . The fastest time was 5hr 1min thats over 20 mph
> Edit forget to mention I have a medal


I've ridden those Stoke Dry roads... Leg testers, eh?!


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I've ridden those Stoke Dry roads... Leg testers, eh?!


That was at 90 miles


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2017)

13 rider said:


> That was at 90 miles


Damn those sadistic ride planners


----------



## Zimbob (22 Apr 2017)

An off/on road Charity Cycle today, 26 hilly and chilly miles, with a wee dog attack thrown in for good measure  Still finished 3rd, and raised around £300 for the local Hospice, so all good... Now the stove is lit, and a nice Rioja opened


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2017)

This morning, I was up early. I mean stupid o'clock early!
I'd hoped to be able to wake up, and I actually did! I'd prepped the bike, and MrsPete, just in case my early start actually happened  (I really don't do 'early' anymore)
Anyways...I was out riding, with a belly full of porage, tyres full of air and a respiratory system full of mucous by 05:00. It was still dark!

I sort of had a route in mind, with anywhere between 60 to 80 miles planned, depending on my mood, and legs.
On my way down Hardwater Road, a lovely descent, I saw movement on the verge on my left. I was being paced by a bounding deer!.. Bloommin' heck, thought I, I hope he doesn't veer to his/her right or I'd have problems at 33 mph. Thankfully, we both held our course and survived the day..






First stop, for the obligatory photo, was Bell End, with my Bontrager Flare scorching both my helmet, and the wall. It was still quite dark at this point, hence the weird lighting!

From here, just as dawn proper was breaking, it started to drizzle. Then rain harder. I was glad that I'd chosen the correct riding gear. Skull cap, waterproof jacket, and toe covers. It was still a bit miserable though, especially as, once the rain stopped and I'd wiped my specs, it started again.. Stopped, and started again. I was wondering if the day was going to improve.
Eventually, by Kimbolton, it was slightly warmer and, happily, drier. I headed in the general direction of Oundle via roads I'd ridden before, albeit in the opposite direction.






Once there, everything was still closed. There's a new place to eat next to Gorilla Cycles that looks OK, but it was shut. 

I rode through Oundle town, a really ancient and pretty place, only to fine the locals still standing on their doorsteps scratching their gonads and staring at the sky... Such is 'town life'..
Still too early to find a much needed caffeine boost. 
I'd still not seen any other riders out yet, but, on leaving Oundle on the Corby road, I spied a couple of roadies in the distance. At least it wasn't just me in the area 

I reckoned that if I used the terribly surfaced road past Lyvenden New Bield, the cafe at Fermyn Woods would be open. Nope.. still only 8:50.. opening time 10:30 

Giving up all hope of caffeine and bacon, I headed homewards via Grafton Underwood and Cranford St John, where I started to see a few more folk out riding, and through Burton Latimer. Blimey, thought I! The Bear & Beignet, in Isham, might be open. I pass it every day on my way to work, and have never called in.






_Really_ good coffee with a doorstep bacon sarnie, and they were happy for me to bring the bike in. Who could ask for more 
Even though I was nearing home, it more than welcome.
On my final 12 or so miles, I was passing Sywell Aerodrome when a txt popped onto my phone. I was going to ignore it, but then stopped and read it. T'was my future son in law.. "Was that you riding past Sywell?". Phone call back.. "yep, where are you?" "With a couple of grandkids watching the planes!"
Quick U-turn, and a chance meeting and a chat for 10 minutes before my final 3 or 4 miles home. I love it when that happens 






Back home on 71 miles, on a slightly lumpy route, happy to have managed a long ride with a chesty mucousy thing going on.. (I did check behind before snot rockets were launched!) I'm sure that being wet dry wet dry wet and dry again was good for the constitution... I'm so glad I wore my toe covers 

https://www.strava.com/activities/952650464


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/953242795

I decided to go to Hayling Island today.






A few clouds, but mostly warm.





Hayling's amusement park.




View from Portsdown hill today.






A beer at the Churchillian at the top of Portsdown hill.






The view towards Southwick, from the top of Portsdown hill.






A nice view.





A massive pub garden, that I somehow didn't know about, despite having lived round here on and off for about 40 years






A lovely sunny day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Found out the hard way yesterday that my new Defy 1 does not corner as well as my hybrid - one broken collar bone  and 6 weeks of a sling  to ponder the Defy - currently thinking of some 28mm tyres with a degree of grip rather than the rather slick 25mm it came with and Joes Run Flats as well.


A like for the positive attitude, not for the injury. Keep 'em rolling!


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Found out the hard way yesterday that my new Defy 1 does not corner as well as my hybrid - one broken collar bone  and 6 weeks of a sling  to ponder the Defy - currently thinking of some 28mm tyres with a degree of grip rather than the rather slick 25mm it came with and Joes Run Flats as well.




I hope you get well soon @Mike_P !


----------



## iandg (22 Apr 2017)

I rode the Dirty Reiver

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/953521128/embed/4b5acd19b6aea427e04b8677824c243518cca084







My back aches, my a*** is sore and my knees scream every time I try and stand up - but I enjoyed myself


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Apr 2017)

Sorry to read about your off @Mike_P, GWS! 

Today I did Pedal on Parliament Edinburgh, setting off from Linlithgow, a pictoresque village about 22 miles from the event.
I'm not normally keen on canal riding, but I like that stretch, last time I did it was 2 years ago, when I went with a group to the same event.
That time we found that a good bit of the canal was closed, we had umpteen mechanicals, the weather was wet, it was a disaster, we got there when it was finished.
Today it was lovely and sunny, but chilly: I got there in plenty of time, not without challenges, though!
On alighting from the train I headed through the back of the station on a short but steep uphill to the canal boating hub: the lane was closed half way for works, the hub's cafe opens at 10.30!
One of the boat tinkerers made me a coffee 
View from Linlithgow canal hub


Setting off along the canal, thinking, Oh, nice, it has been resurfaced.
Guess what?

Had to push the bike in the nettles, either that or getting flattened by the gravel flattening rolling machine, can you see it threatening me in the background?
I was making good progress, but for the forgotten matter of two aqueducts I remembered being before Linlithgow, not after 
Those, narrow cobbled walkways very near the water, I walk (some ride them), it gives me a good excuse to take some pictures!


The second picture is of the river Avon, flowing below the aqueduct above.
Anyhow, I got almost to the city centre along the Union Canal, knowing how to get to the event from there, then, shock, horror: the last bit is closed for building works!
Never a dull moment when I ride to Pop: I had to brave the main road not knowing Edinburgh very well, ended up riding up the wrong way on a one way street!
Just as well the drivers in Edinburgh are more understanding than the Glasgow ones.
The event itself consists in riding up and over a cobbled hill, then trying to ride down the other (cobbled) end to the Scottish Parliament in company of a couple of thousand riders, lots of trailers, kids, tag-alongs, recumbent riders.
I run away (back up the cobbled hill, of course) after the first few speeches because I was feeling cold, in need of coffee and restrooms: it was lovely seeing @snorri and @Telemark again, both busy delivering Edinburgh Cycle Festival schedules.
I also made haste as I knew I was going to get lost searching for the canal entrance after the closed off one, in fact I did about a mile detour.
Here are some pictures of PoP and of the route back, 56 miles in total for me today, I'll sleep well tonight!
Tomorrow PoP Glasgow.
How can we PoP in Glasgow when there's no P here?
All will be revealed


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Apr 2017)

Forgot to add: I saw Santa, yes, really, he was spending the summer in this wee house on the canal


Could not capture it on the phone, but there's a Santa in there!


----------



## snorri (23 Apr 2017)

Hi Pat, sorry I didn't see you at the Parly, I stopped for a snack between The Meadows and The Parly and was a little late in arriving. I'm planning a trip out west tomorrow so might see you there.


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2017)

Rode a totally boring 12 miles (Garmin Connect says 11.9 but my eTrex said 12.3) along the Welsh North Coast Path. Flat and smooth! I'd intended to stop at the Hub in Rhyl for lunch but I realised part way that I'd not brought any money, so headed on toward Towyn. I've got video but this m/c can't handle it so photos will have to wait.






12.3 miles max 16.2 avg 9.1 mph. Year to date, 93.5miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/953242795
> 
> I decided to go to Hayling Island today.
> 
> ...


 
Which pub is that? Heading to Hayling for a few nights in the van at the end of May, good pub is always welcome, especially one where the kids can go play..


----------



## gavgav (23 Apr 2017)

@Rickshaw Phil came round this morning and provided his expertise in setting my new bike up for me (Thanks Phil ). It's a full carbon racer, which is very different to what I'm used to!

We spent an hour or so doing the set up and then went for a short shakedown ride, to see if everything was ok.

Everything felt very different as we set off, with me using the wrong gears on the Campagnolo set, on a couple of occasions (I.e shifting up instead of down!!) but I soon got used to that. The drop bars felt a bit odd to start with and the sharper steering, but soon got to grips with things and it feels so light!!

We only did a loop down to the business park, around the local estate and back, but even those 4.6 miles were enough for it to start to feel reallly nice to ride.

Looking forward to giving it a longer test ride, but that will have to wait as I'm playing cricket this afternoon.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2017)

Cycled to Letchworth to work, then headed over to Hitchin for breakfast. It's cooling down now, so I really ought to head back. Maybe after some more tea.


----------



## Donger (23 Apr 2017)

My ride yesterday. Unfortunately most of my photos taken later in the day were ruined. When I stuffed the camera in my bar bag, the settings must have shifted, and they were all horribly over-exposed.

A fantastic day out in Wales with my mate Rich W from Kingsway CC and my man in Wales, (our Passepartout), @Banjo. Started off in the village of Marshfield between Cardiff and Newport, and had a nice gentle and pan flat flat ride below sea level until we got to the Newport Transporter Bridge. There's something about unusual bridges and ferries that I really love, and I like to take bike rides across them. This one ticked both boxes, as the road surface itself hangs on wires and gets ferried across the River Usk. It is a classic piece of Victoriana. ..... in it's time, cutting edge technology, but constructed in a madcap end-of-the-pier helter-skelter funfair style. There was a bit of waiting around for it to open (@10:00am for anyone who is thinking of trying it), but I enjoyed the experience tremendously.
A few of the surviving photos:
(1) Me with @Banjo:




(2) Banjo & Rich:




(3) The wonderful transporter in full flight:




After that, we picked our way up some steep streets in Newport and then out along wonderfully scenic quiet roads through Caerleon and Usk to Abergavenny, stopping at a motorbikers' cafe (the Steel Horse) for pancakes and bacon with syrup. I know. But somehow it works. That fuelled us up nicely to take on the mighty Tumble. Four miles of climbing, with a brutal average of 10%. Here we cut Rich loose and let him go for it. Fair play to him, he got up it in one, and had plenty of time to sit back on a grassy mound in the sunshine eating an icecream and chatting to other cyclists. I didn't fare so well, stopping four times on the climb. Still reckon I was probably the fastest 20 stoner to get up there for a while, though. What got me was the 13-15% bits climbing up through the woods for the first couple of miles. Fortunately the half mile immediatley before the summit is much gentler, so you can arrive at the top still retaining a modicum of dignity. I decided to defy our club rules of never being photographed holding your bike above your head. (What the hell!).




The descent through Blaenavon was exhilarating, and we had a great ride through Pontypool (apart from getting a bit lost) and onwards mostly downhill back to Newport and Marshfield. We had two more stops on the way, one in a cracking new cafe at the side of a reservoir at Llandegfedd, and then a final stop in the riverside beer garden of a pub in Caerleon. A truly brilliant day out. Many thanks again to Banjo for plotting the route and keeping me company on the climb, pretending not to want to go any faster. Oh, and for the coffee and cake.
112Km (69.7 miles) and one big mountain done. Loved it all. I shall be back to wales again and again. Just a shame none of my photos of the beautiful country side survived. There's no way I'm doing the club ride today, so I'm off out for Sunday lunch with Mrs Donger. Cheers.


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Apr 2017)

Donger said:


> My ride yesterday. Unfortunately most of my photos taken later in the day were ruined. When I stuffed the camera in my bar bag, the settings must have shifted, and they were all horribly over-exposed.
> 
> A fantastic day out in Wales with my mate Rich W from Kingsway CC and my man in Wales, (our Passepartout), @Banjo. Started off in the village of Marshfield between Cardiff and Newport, and had a nice gentle and pan flat flat ride below sea level until we got to the Newport Transporter Bridge. There's something about unusual bridges and ferries that I really love, and I like to take bike rides across them. This one ticked both boxes, as the road surface itself hangs on wires and gets ferried across the River Usk. It is a classic piece of Victoriana. ..... in it's time, cutting edge technology, but constructed in a madcap end-of-the-pier helter-skelter funfair style. There was a bit of waiting around for it to open (@10:00am for anyone who is thinking of trying it), but I enjoyed the experience tremendously.
> A few of the surviving photos:
> ...


A like for the ride, if there was a dislike button, I'd use that for the holding of the bike above the head.

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/ffs-friday-rule-95-violations/


----------



## Banjo (23 Apr 2017)

Magnificent day out yesterday with @Donger and his mate Rich.






Trying to avoid main roads after the Transporter Bridge I selected a fairly crap route through Newport involving some steep glass strewn roads through a housing estate but we were soon out into the country enjoying the ride and the scenery.





Our main objective was the Tumble Mountain and with a cooling breeze behind us we set off ever upwards. I had to stop a few times purely to take photographs of course 

















After Tumble we meandered down to Pontypool then across to Llandegfedd Lake before heading back after a welcome drink in a riverside pub at Caerleon.






Selected a pleasanter way back through Newport to finish a great day out.


PS Finally got photobucket to work for me.(I hope)


----------



## Banjo (23 Apr 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> A like for the ride, if there was a dislike button, I'd use that for the holding of the bike above the head.
> 
> http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/ffs-friday-rule-95-violations/


Velomanti rules.......less said the better.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Apr 2017)

Banjo said:


> Velomanti rules.......less said the better.


Agree. No need to drag a great thread down with that velominati rubbish.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2017)

After yesterday's exertions I wasn't sure wether to ride today or not . Woke to and text from big sister did I fancy meeting a Nice Pies for breakfast ? Err yes . Nice pies is 16 miles from home so a 50km ride . Took the direct route Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave to Nice pies . Just ordering my coffee and sister walked in . So nice relaxed time consuming coffee and breakfast while chatting away .Back on the bike fairly direct route back again but went to Barrow instead of Sileby . Back home with 32.7 miles in the bag and the legs are not to bad but I felt the hills today. The weekend miles turned April into my biggest milage month and this week done 250 miles which I still find hard to believe I can complete this sort of milage


----------



## TigerT (23 Apr 2017)

Had no intention of going for a ride today, was fully intending to go for a drive instead but indecision set in. After a bacon sandwich and a coffee for breakfast, the sun was out and the weather forecast was promising it would be would be warm, so i decided a ride was the better option.

I headed down to the cellar to choose a bike. Decided todays destination would be Baden and therefore the hybrid was the best bet. The route goes on a lot of unpaved paths and whilst it's doable on a road bike, I appreciate the suspension on the Scott. I haven't used it for nearly 18months and it didn't start well, it was really dirty (and stayed that way) and when I went to pump up the rear tyre, the valve shot out and took a while to find.

Eventually I set out on the route and into the countryside. It's a pretty nice route to Baden on quiet roads and tracks through a lot of little villages and a couple of farms. When I started cycling out here it used to be my favourite ride, as there are so many railway stations on the route, I could stop whenever I wanted! + Baden is a really lovely town to visit. No stopping today though - It was too cold to stop, the promised warm weather still hasn't turned up. I had leg warmers, but no arm warmers, and my arms would just not warm up. So nice as the ride was, I was pleased to get to my coffee stop at Baden Railway station. 

Feeling refreshed I decided to try something new on the way back. Whenever I've driven to Baden it's a more direct route, but has more hills. Last time I did it I noticed most of the route has a cycle path, so I diverted onto this route at Würenlos. This made a nice change, although it was higher up and more windy, the cycle path was very nicely surfaced and there were some lovely views. The last bit wasn't so good, busy roads and no cycle lane. Will investigate that for next time.

Altogether it was a very nice ride and I enjoyed the variation on the way home. 48km in total, just wish it was a little warmer! Felt guilty about the state of the bike when I got back, so cleaned it before putting it away.

Here are a few photos : 

An odd roundabout in Büchs


Old wooden bridge to cross the river


Up hill on cobbles on the way into Baden (My favourite - not!)


The countryside on the way home


and finally a map


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Apr 2017)

Just an hour to spare this morning, but the weather was too good to waste by not getting a ride in.

On the Road Comp again (it's still the one nearest the door...) and out up the familiar four of Coal Road, Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane, but today I took the first right down Hobberley Lane, which is a fun descent (if you avoid the potholes) and brings you out half way down Shadwell Main Street.
Right and completed the journey down the hill, across Bay Horse Lane and up the sharp climb back to the A58 and across onto Carr Lane.
From here it's a combination of twists and turns and ups and downs all the way to Thorner, where I turned right again and through the village to tackle the biggest climb of the day up Sandhills (Van Zyl Hill). It's always hard work up here, but it didn't feel too bad today nice and early into a ride. Set my fastest time of the year up here too. 

Rather than the near obligatory right at the top onto Skeltons Lane, I went straight on and endured that horrible quarter mile of the A64, before turning right again onto Scholes Lane and then Station Road as I recreated the TdY sprint (in my head).

Now with time short I didn't stop to take any photos today, but here is one that I took last year that gives an impression of how I _might _have looked climbing over the former railway bridge into the village...(but without all the other riders and support cars, etc) 


TdY in Scholes by Dave, on Flickr 
On through the village to the Coronation Tree where it was right again onto Leeds Road and the descent down to Cock Beck. Yesterday was a rare day with no headwind, unlike today when normal service was resumed and I was having to pedal downhill again to keep a decent lick going.

Checking the time showed I still had a bit to spare so I added a long loop around the Manstons in, before heading up to home with a bit extra added to push the mileage on.

*12.01 miles* (19.32km) in *53m* at an average of *13.5mph* and with just *643ft* climbed. Glorious weather (pesky headwind excepted) and great to get out there, even if for just under an hour. Quite a few other cyclists out there making the most of it too.

And here is a map


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Found out the hard way yesterday that my new Defy 1 does not corner as well as my hybrid - one broken collar bone  and 6 weeks of a sling  to ponder the Defy - currently thinking of some 28mm tyres with a degree of grip rather than the rather slick 25mm it came with and Joes Run Flats as well.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you're on the mend soon.


----------



## gbb (23 Apr 2017)

Just a meander round Peterborough, set off over to Halfords, lost my mitts somewhere in the house and while they've given me sterling service (Endura) it's time for a new pair anyway. Sadly halfords offerings didn't Inspire me so rode on without.
Onto Whittlesey, back toward Stanground, towards Pondersbridgebut cut off towards Farcet, backdoor to Ikea and home through the Ortons.

20 miles at no great pace, Thoroughly thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Apr 2017)

I rode to work again, same as the 3 days before. New M089 SPD's are OK, fine tuning the cleat position a little at a time.
Tomorrow, subject to repairing SWMBO car brakes, finishing madam's (daughter) desk, walking dogs and anything else on the list, I may get out for that 'me' ride I've been waiting for...


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2017)

A bit of an adventure for me today, and my longest ride since being ill in November, a 64 mile ride that was almost straight out and back with a stop in the Harley Equestrian Centre cafe just outside Woodford Halse. Another cool bright and breezy day, I went with summer tights and a winter jacket with a base layer and a short sleeved jersey which was about right, the breeze was cool and I was getting a little chilled pedalling into it on the way back. The ride started out on a regular route out that took me to Birdingbury, in the village I turned right and found myself on familiar roads that I hadn't ridden for a long time, I crossed the A426 rode down the lane that runs alongside the canal and into Napton and Priors Marston. At one point I was tangled up in a time trial, was being passed by a stream of riders until I passed the turn. Rode into Byfield and took the second turn on the first roundabout and then I was on roads that were new to me, rode through West Farndon and onto the Equestrian Centre, a place I wouldn't have found if someone hadn't told me about it, for a well earned sandwich and a coffee. Leaving the centre I turned right into Woodford Halse and and picked up my outward route back into Priors marston where I followed the road left onto the welsh road into Southam, I had a moment of concern in the village, I couldn't remember which turns to take, I found my way through and picked up the Welsh Road again through Offchurch and Cubbington and on to Coventry and home. A hard but enjoyable Sunday bike ride, my legs had started to fade by the time I got to Southam and by the time I got home they were spent.



View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14123944


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2017)

Two rides today: The first @gavgav has already made mention of where I rode the knockabout bike over to his and set up the new Forme for him (just fitting pedals and adjusting the riding position), which he then took out for its first ride, accompanied by his service barge  around the nearby estate roads.

All seems well and I could notice a difference in pace despite Gav taking it easy while he got the feel of the bike. I think he'll like when he can rack up some real mileage on this one. Job done I headed for home again clocking up exactly 9 miles at 12.9 mph average.

Setting up the road bike got me thinking and I realised that I haven't tried the Galaxy on my fast circuit yet, so a little while later I'd swapped bikes and headed out. This loop is out to Condover, Ryton, Longnor, and Acton Burnell then back via Pitchford, Cantlop and Condover again.

There wasn't much traffic out which was good and with a light crosswind I set a good pace to Condover where I got held up by the traffic lights where the bridge is being repaired. Getting going again, the section through Ryton to Longnor is mostly a gentle climb which didn't slow the pace much this time. From here there is a bit of flat then another climb to Frodesley and the nice descent into Acton Burnell on which I overtook a couple of other cyclists.

The section to Pitchford is always good with a long gentle downhill , but just before the dip into the valley by Pitchford Hall something flew into my helmet and buzzed around a bit which meant a stop to get rid. As a result of that I didn't make the most of the dip and only hit 28mph top speed.

I had to stop again to wait for a tractor & machinery coming the other way at Cantlop, then was against the light wind for the last bit to home.

A tad over 17 miles at 17.4mph moving average which is a new personal best  with room for improvement if I can get a clear run sometime. (*Edit to add*: I sat down with a calculator and worked out that the average was actually 17.49mph. A tiny difference but it makes me happy.)

No photos today as I was enjoying the ride.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2017)

Headed out early again this morning with hopes of going for a 50 , but after 15 miles me tootsies were chilled so thought i would settle for a bit less .

Route was out through town up to Wilby with a climb up to the rugby club then a fast descent down and along hardwater and then onwards towards Grendon , Easton Maudit where i was too slow to catch Mr Red Fox on camera but the sight was enough as he scampered across the fields .

Going into Bozeat and the Sun made an appearance so had to stop to take a picture .






After Bozeat it was onwards to Odell where i scalped a chap on an Mtb who put up a good fight but alas he was no match for me and the Mercian which is well and truly dialed in now , next was Harrold and across the bridge where i spotted a Heron , he was the only bird not to move all the rest scarpered at the first sign of a camera phone just a shame i zooomed in to much and ended up with a very pixalated picture .






Once through Carlton it was a gentle climb and fast decent where i took a right turn to do the West End ,Stevington , Oakley and Pavenham loop and then up out of Pavenham and down into Pavenham then across the bridge and along to Sharnbrook then out on to the A6 and we stretched our legs to pick up the pace and generate some warm blood to warm the toes up .

Just on the outside of Rushden i peeled off to Wymington and then towards Poddington avoiding all the people heading towards Santa Pod then on to Irchester and back through town and home , all before 8.15 am !!

A total of 42 Mercian miles just a shame about the chilly feet .


----------



## theloafer (23 Apr 2017)

well impressed with Karon today took her out with Gwen after we got bike shop to alter handlebar height ended up doing 8 miles more than last ride and a little bit faster but that dont matter as this week she felt really comfortable



:-)
https://www.strava.com/activities/954802991


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Apr 2017)

Today's ride was a little tester. Post viral outing just to see what's what. I did wonder if I had it in me to do the longer Ashleworth route but I didn't. Things went fairly OK but anything like a hill was more of a test than I'd normally expect. Let's see how things are tomorrow. 34 smiles nonetheless


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Apr 2017)

Eased myself in with a 20 miler, came across this on banks of River Dee at Shotton.Anyone know what this fine building used to be?


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Apr 2017)

@Grant Fondo the old head office of the steel works. I refitted the cables in part of the factory in the late 80's (all on my own!)

We left our airb&b in Brome, Suffolk and drove toward the coast. We left the car in Leiston. Of we rode. Within a mile and a half we'd stopped, but it was worth it.








Leiston Abbey.

Soon after we took the back lanes toward Minsmere. On 2.25 miles we stopped again! I needed a wee. It's an age thing!

Through Minsmere, we heard Chiffchaff and Cetti's Warbler. After this we set our sights on Dunwich Heath. The gorse was in full bloom, and the coconutty scent filled the air. It was splendid!

We had a tea stop. (Not even 10 miles done)at the national trust place. I may have had a brownie!




In the picture above the white dome contains such volatile matter that when it explodes it's a total bloody disaster, in the background is Sizewell. Much less of a hazard!


On we went to Dunwich beach. We attempted to get to Walberswick but the shingle beat us.

We went to Westleton and out the other side meandering along fairly quiet roads until we stumbled upon this cool fella





The bloke on the tandem isn't cool. 

In Theberton I spotted the church tower, it was round. Unusual, so we decided to stop. Then we saw the roof! Oh my! Church geek heaven!









A thatched church. That's got to be the all time best!

Back through Leiston and on to Aldeburgh. Fish n chips on the wall. The chips were yuk! 








The old old car dudes were having fun in the sun by the Moot Hall.

Then we saw the shell thing, it's a tribute to Barry Manilow or something 





On our way to Thorpeness we did a bit of overtaking, we had 2 donkey power, he had 1 horse power 




Back to the car in Leiston. 30 miles done.
We were only away for one night but it feels like a long break.

https://www.strava.com/activities/954703114


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2017)

I had a chance for a few miles today while MrsPete was otherwise engaged. A friend had txted me first thing that he was up for a pedal, but, just as I was about to set off, he said he couldn't make it due to child and baby issues. So it goes.. Never mind, I was still in the mood to stretch my legs after yesterday's 70 miler.






_A solid seat by the canal.._ 

Heading along the banks, I then cut through Duston and some lovely quiet lanes until I had to do a few miles on minor 'A' roads to where I hoped to get.






This is Bob & Garry Hill, near Teeton.. So called because a bunch of us were out on MTB's in the snow, a few years ago, and two of us got upturned and slid down a lot of it in a tangle of arms, legs and bikes. Luckily, not me! I was at the top, checking if the pub was open 
The name order was decided in honour of Bob who had the bigger bruises 

Anyway, I had a nearby Trig Point to visit, before coasting down the hill into Hollowell village where I spotted a lovely wall that was covered in movement.






Every one of the holes contained bees!!






Millions of them 
Still, bees don't hurt you, do they?!

From there, it was a bit of up and down the hills before another 'A' road mile or so to reach my cut through towards home via the top of the town.

A lovely 34 miles in warm weather with all but one car driver giving me plenty of space on the busier parts of the route.

https://www.strava.com/activities/954801247


----------



## cyberknight (23 Apr 2017)

Mercia Medium club ride, the normal group i ride with most of the rider were in majorca on a cycling holiday as as i get lost at the bottom of our garden i opted for the slower ride rather than jumping into the elites and getting dropped in about 5 miles.
3 new riders , one of whom should have gone for the slow group as we had to stop all the time and he got to the cake stop and phoned home.At least he had a go !
73 miles , 4500 feet of climbing and 1 10th position on strava, i am happy enough as i need to work on my base fitness .
https://www.strava.com/activities/955085046


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2017)

52km in great company.


----------



## Banjo (23 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> This morning, I was up early. I mean stupid o'clock early!
> I'd hoped to be able to wake up, and I actually did! I'd prepped the bike, and MrsPete, just in case my early start actually happened  (I really don't do 'early' anymore)
> Anyways...I was out riding, with a belly full of porage, tyres full of air and a respiratory system full of mucous by 05:00. It was still dark!
> 
> ...



No scrotes ever going to bolt crop your security chain. You do need to thread it through the frame though for full protection.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Apr 2017)

Club run with the HDW
We went to Cranleigh
Outward leg was via Pyrford, Ripley, Shere and Albury.

Refreshments were taken in a garden centre.
At some poin point in the return, our leader, who was navigating by Garmin had his Garmin turn off

The route then was by guesswork, and we went through Guildford and Woking.

Never warm but we kept up a good pace on a hilly course.

63.4 miles @ 15.6 mph

2270 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/954620245


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/954948240

It was Marathon day today, we had one in my neck of the woods.





Runners





Cake





Brewdog paradox Rye ( 15% ABV ) although you'd never guess.





More runners.






Coffee in the sun.


----------



## Aravis (23 Apr 2017)

I needed to do a proper test today with my gorgeous newly-acquired Raleigh Pioneer Tourer. I'd been trying very hard this year to make every ride a century, and had kept to it so far. Trouble is, like everyone else I've done a few rides to the end of the road to make sure I've put a bike back together properly. They're not on Strava, so they didn't happen, right? It doesn't really wash, does it? So today I broke the sequence before it could become a serious burden.

A ride of 33 miles up the A38 to Tewkesbury and back through the lanes to the west of the river Severn, some of which were new to me. One of the best photo opportunities in the area is Highleadon Mill:






Beautiful, isn't it?

The butterfly bars, not something I'd ever considered until I spotted the ad for this bike, are an acquired taste, but I'm finding they work quite well. With drop bars I spend neary all the time on the tops and the shoulders, only moving to then hoods and the drops when I absolutely have to. I quickly found today that the outstretched position is very comfortable, a little more relaxed than the hoods on drop bars.

The one adjusment I do need to make is to rotate the bars a little so that they sit a little flatter. I've moved them as far as I can, but the cables, particularly the front brake cable housing, are a restriction, so I'll have to look into that. I'd like to be able to lay my outstretched hands comfortably on the bars with fingertips resting on the front curves. I can do this, but my wrists are bent backwards a bit too much. I hope that makes sense.

For the test, used an old pair of 700x28s I had lying around in place of the rather horrible tyres the bike came with. I'd discarded the 700x28s when they started to puncture. Sure enough, today I had a rear flat about half a mile from home. I couldn't get any useful pressure into it, and there was no point fixing it, so the ride ended there. That one was my fault and the tyres will head for the dump asap.

I'm going to have some fun with this bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2017)

Banjo said:


> No scrotes ever going to bolt crop your security chain. You do need to thread it through the frame though for full protection.
> 
> View attachment 349110


I'll bear that security tip in mind next time.. Thanks


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> @Grant Fondo the old head office of the steel works. I refitted the cables in part of the factory in the late 80's (all on my own!)
> 
> We left our airb&b in Brome, Suffolk and drove toward the coast. We left the car in Leiston. Of we rode. Within a mile and a half we'd stopped, but it was worth it.
> View attachment 349072
> ...


Thanks @Dave123! Now I know. Cracking church at Theberton btw, I shall look up in my Pevsner.


----------



## The_Hawk (23 Apr 2017)

Just 7 miles today with both my children, every little helps!


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2017)

3 rides to total 130 miles in 7 days!

*Last BH Monday*, I had a much needed lazy morning and 11.30 when I finally set off for my first longer ride on the new bike. One of the reasons for getting a lighter road bike was to do better on the hills so I copied a ride one of the club members had posted on the fb page and set off further north than I'd been before up to the hills north of Bolton. The furthest I'd cycled that way before was Belmont but I carried on up and down the A675 to Abbey Village then west to Wheelton before turning south through White Coppice and back down to Rivington and familiar terrority. The views as I passed the Anglezark and Rivington reservoirs were stunning despite the dark clouds. I don't normally do stats, but on this occasion....

45.0mi Distance 3:29:19 Moving Time 2,348ft Elevation Avg MaxSpeed 12.9mi/h 31.1mi/h Elapsed Time 4:29:34

View media item 9498
View media item 9499
View media item 9500
View media item 9501
View media item 9502

View media item 9503
View media item 9504
View media item 9509

*Yesterday*, I had the chance to get another longer ride in but this time I was after distance and speed so I chose to ride just about one of my favourite routes, south into Cheshire as far as the Anderton Boat Lift. However, this time I didn't even turn in, let alone stop for a coffee. In fact that was the first time I'd ever done anything like that kind of distance without stopping.
I found ride was harder than I expected so I suppose a lighter bike might be easier up hill but not when battling the wind!

53.8mi Distance 3:50:46  Moving Time 828ft Elevation Avg Max Speed 14.0mi/h 33.3mi/h Elapsed Time 4:05:45


I did stop for two irresistible pictures, the first was some beautiful blossam trees I saw as I was coming through High Legh. I completly resisted all photo opportunities through Great Budworth and I was still trying to ride home as fast as I could when I came upon a steam road roller trundling down into Lymm which I sped past with a cheery toot from them, stopped at a side road a bit further on for the must have picture where I got another cheery toot, then another when I overtook them again ( and all the traffic built up behind them).

View media item 9510
View media item 9511

*Today* was almost easy in comparison. A relaxed club ride to our favourite cafe, The Bowling Green at Rivington. No pictures today.

32.0mi Distance 2:27:02 Moving Time 831ft Elevation Avg Max Speed 13.1mi/h 27.7mi/h Elapsed Time 3:07:18

I am enjoying the new B Twin and comparing it to the Galaxy. I am missing storage though and am being forced to travel light in every sense. I have collected scores of pb times over the last 2 weeks and am definately finding keeping up a good pace easier on the flats and ascents but I am also finding that I am being more cautious on the descents, braking a lot more than I would on the Galaxy. I expect that there will be more obvious differences if the means and modes were used instead of a general average. I always found that I was faster than a lot of people on descents which brought up my average speed but didn't help me to keep up in a group.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Apr 2017)

Today we did the Glasgow Pedal on Parliament, the first one after Edinburgh, Aberdeen and Inverness had theirs for a few years now.
Well, we actually pedaled from Glasgow Green to the city chambers in George Square, seeing as the Scottish Parliament is in Edinburgh 
It was awesome to see this event in my city!
A big crowd of cyclists turned up, many more than I expected, from all areas of Glasgow and beyond. I lead a feeder ride from my area, Rutherglen.
Many cycle chatters were present @Slick with Mrs. Slick (lovely to meet you!), @snorri, @phantasmagoriana, @Telemark's hubby (forgot his username!), @magnatom who is one of the organizers and main speaker.
CC won't allow me to upload more albums, apparently I exceeded my quota  so I'll post some pictures here and leave you with a couple of links for more.
Fantastic day for Glasgow's cycling history!













https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154675135482956.1073741847.747127955&type=1&l=1a796c133b

http://pedalonparliament.org/pop-goes-large-in-glasgow/


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thanks @Dave123! Now I know. Cracking church at Theberton btw, I shall look up in my Pevsner.


What's a Pevsner?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2017)

8 miles this day, great warmth after a freezing cold start to the day. Seeking a benchmark. I will try again, as I'm using photo enhancement on the map now, as well as the Geological survey diaries. It may be lost, but I may keep on looking. Other cyclists out today in force. Nearly optimum weather for giving the old Dawes a test.
71F
Winds NE 13
Relative humidity 19% (!)
Barometer 30.05 1020.2mb
Fair skies, Some road and some trail biking.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> 3 rides to total 130 miles in 7 days!
> 
> *Last BH Monday*, I had a much needed lazy morning and 11.30 when I finally set off for my first longer ride on the new bike. One of the reasons for getting a lighter road bike was to do better on the hills so I copied a ride one of the club members had posted on the fb page and set off further north than I'd been before up to the hills north of Bolton. The furthest I'd cycled that way before was Belmont but I carried on up and down the A675 to Abbey Village then west to Wheelton before turning south through White Coppice and back down to Rivington and familiar terrority. The views as I passed the Anglezark and Rivington reservoirs were stunning despite the dark clouds. I don't normally do stats, but on this occasion....
> 
> ...



Like the bike as well, mine's still going strong.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> What's a Pevsner?




It's like a hemorrhoid, only more comfortable to sit on...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pevsner_Architectural_Guides


----------



## Katherine (24 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> 8 miles this day, great warmth after a freezing cold start to the day. Seeking a benchmark. I will try again, as I'm using photo enhancement on the map now, as well as the Geological survey diaries. It may be lost, but I may keep on looking. Other cyclists out today in force. Nearly optimum weather for giving the old Dawes a test.
> 71F
> Winds NE 13
> Relative humidity 19% (!)
> ...



What are you actually looking for? I thought a benchmark was a standard of quality?


----------



## Katherine (24 Apr 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Today we did the Glasgow Pedal on Parliament, the first one after Edinburgh, Aberdeen and Inverness had theirs for a few years now.
> Well, we actually pedaled from Glasgow Green to the city chambers in George Square, seeing as the Scottish Parliament is in Edinburgh
> It was awesome to see this event in my city!
> A big crowd of cyclists turned up, many more than I expected, from all areas of Glasgow and beyond. I lead a feeder ride from my area, Rutherglen.
> ...


Looks amazing!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> What are you actually looking for? I thought a benchmark was a standard of quality?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cc-trig-point-bagger-thread.215788/


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> It's like a hemorrhoid, only more comfortable to sit on...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pevsner_Architectural_Guides


Very nice, need such a thing over here, for when our buildings get old. Provided a tornado, or development or flood doesn't claim them.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Apr 2017)

@dan_bo @Hacienda71 
I had some spare time this morning and as I was passing decided to have a go at riding up Hacienda hill out of Top Mossley.
Conditions were almost perfect with some light rain during the early morning which just took off the dustiness of the dried clay after the recent warm dry spell.
On my 1st attempt I got about halfway up before I lost traction at the back wheel when I reached the grassy section between the two steeper rutted sections. No chance to get going again from here, it's definitely a 'nail it in one' type of climb, so I pushed my bike to the top before riding down for a second go.
Second attempt was looking a lot more promising, I didn't get bounced around on the rocks and ruts at the lower end and did get a few feet further before the slightly wet grass defeated me again  The problem was definitely not one of gearing or strength, purely lack of grip.
I reckon if I go back on the MTB and try it I should just sail up. GT Grade, on what are essentially slick tyres, just can't get the grip.....


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> What's a Pevsner?



N. Pevsner, _The Buildings of England: Suffolk_. Harmondsworth 1961, rev. E. Radcliffe 1975, 460-61.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Apr 2017)

At last, a day off work. Desk painted, yep. Car brakes fixed, nope (parts needed). Out on the bike later than usual at about 1045, just as the rain startedNot to worry, waterproof on and off I go. Todays plan was the metric 50 for the month, plus an extra few to gain another Eddington number. All going swimmingly until Lightwater where the legs started to tighten up a bit. Took it easy and figured it would go, but by South Ascot it was clear that wasn't happening, so paused for a leg pill. Unfortunately it hasn't worked well, and the last few miles home were agony.
1 positive, I got to 32.8 miles, so keeping the challenge alive.
Sitting here with the dogs looking at me wondering when they're getting walked. When I can, they will....


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2017)

A like for the miles, not the travails. GWS.


----------



## Old jon (24 Apr 2017)

Fooled again! The view from indoors was bright and breezy, and the fixed has not had an outing for a while, so off we went. It is quite a while since I have ridden through Hunslet, and I am probably the better for it. This morning was one of those ‘what the heck’ mornings, evidently.

It was a good bright morning, no strength to the breeze and the roads were quiet enough. Up the hill to John o’ Gaunts, left turn for the speedy down past Woodlesford station, twenty six and a lump mph, about the fastest I have pedalled the fixed. Swillington is still a hill, the hard work side of the hill which delivers the drop down to Garforth roundabout and the right turn to follow the A 63 all the way past Peckfield Bar and to the next roundabout along. The rain had started properly by now, so it was an easy choice to make. Micklefield to the left. It is still a quiet place on a weekday, and it does not take long to ride through to the B1217 and the right turn for Lotherton Gates, and left onto Lotherton Lane.



All the rest of the ride, well, it was still raining and hiding the grooves my tyres have made in the tarmac, I have ridden the roads this way so often. All the old familiar potholes, that is almost a line from a song. Aberford, I wonder, the roads were quiet still, has no one thought to tell me something? Barwick in Elmet, Scholes and the bit of A 64. Thorner Lane and brother Skeltons. By the Coal Road the rain stopped and blue skies appeared. By the time I reached the end of Red Hall Lane at the A 58 it was persisting again. Big Wheee! down the hill of boot and then! The rain did stop. Across central Leeds, a corner of Hunslet and home. 17.8 yards short of thirty miles and the weather took my mind off the effort of pedalling. Rather good.
Wet squiggles on a pretend map


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> @dan_bo @Hacienda71
> I had some spare time this morning and as I was passing decided to have a go at riding up Hacienda hill out of Top Mossley.
> Conditions were almost perfect with some light rain during the early morning which just took off the dustiness of the dried clay after the recent warm dry spell.
> On my 1st attempt I got about halfway up before I lost traction at the back wheel when I reached the grassy section between the two steeper rutted sections. No chance to get going again from here, it's definitely a 'nail it in one' type of climb, so I pushed my bike to the top before riding down for a second go.
> ...



Hacienda hill? Behind the Billy goat?


----------



## I like Skol (24 Apr 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Hacienda hill? Behind the Billy goat?


Aye, that's the one. Just got back from a rematch on the MTB and still couldn't quite do it, but is was chuffin close!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Aye, that's the one. Just got back from a rematch on the MTB and still couldn't quite do it, but is was chuffin close!




Hats off to ya Skol. 

I bet @longers that he wouldn't be able to ride up there. I was right. That is a tough, technical climb. That turn at the top is murder.


----------



## Osprey (24 Apr 2017)

Saturdays ride, a little late posting but here it is anyway. Early start, promises to be a sunny day so perfect day for my Aprils metric century and Strava Gran Fondo. I'm in training for the Tour of Pembrokeshire sportive in May which has 6000ft climbing in the 60 miles. To some of you, that intensity of hills is a normal day out but my normal riding is nearer 500ft per 10 miles. Decided to head for the Black Mountain which is the western edge of the Brecon Beacons national Park. Rode up the Amman Valley through the towns of Ammanford and Bryn Amman before the ascent up the Black Mountain. It averages around 8% for three miles which sounds quite easy but into a 10mph headwind made it a challenge. Loads of motorcyclists racing up it but the traffic was generally light and the views helped take my mind of he effort. Cold at the top but the return downhill was great and passed lots of weary looking cylists making the climb up. Followed the river Tawe back along the NCN 34. An enjoyable 103 km but disappointingly only 300ft of climbing. I like the strava elevation profile below which makes t look like the Matterhorn, but sadly its just a giant grassy mound.










View West from Black Mountain


----------



## Banjo (24 Apr 2017)

Hi @Osprey 
Did the wild ponies attack you when you stopped up on the black mountain road, Stopped in the layby there once and had to hold my bike up to prevent one standing on it. People feed them so they come nuzzling your pockets looking for sweets or whatever.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Apr 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Aye, that's the one. Just got back from a rematch on the MTB and still couldn't quite do it, but is was chuffin close!


Ooooooh I have a hill named after me.  Suspect I might do better going up it on the cx bike than I did rolling down it on the mtb


----------



## hondated (24 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> This morning, I was up early. I mean stupid o'clock early!
> I'd hoped to be able to wake up, and I actually did! I'd prepped the bike, and MrsPete, just in case my early start actually happened  (I really don't do 'early' anymore)
> Anyways...I was out riding, with a belly full of porage, tyres full of air and a respiratory system full of mucous by 05:00. It was still dark!
> 
> ...


Blimey Pete I too like to get out that early when I can as its a great time of day with no one around but I am blowed if I could do the mileage you did. Well done.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2017)

hondated said:


> Blimey Pete I too like to get out that early when I can as its a great time of day with no one around but I am blowed if I could do the mileage you did. Well done.


Cheers.. Sometimes I have to grab the opportunity for a longer ride, and still leave a bit of family time in the day as well, especially at weekends.


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-cc-trig-point-bagger-thread.215788/



Ah, I understand now. I had no idea about them or the retriangulation of Britain. Great thread and great fun too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2017)

Rather like a treasure hunt, only with better clues, sometimes.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Apr 2017)

More sunny weather yesterday..woohoo. I decided to combine bits of a couple of my favourite rides and after heading through Cunsey and over Le Col de Graythwaite (nice climb up through the woods with all the new leaves on the trees), I headed up past Graythwaite Hall and Green How Tarn towards Crosslands. It's an easier climb from the east side, but you do get better views if you tackle it from the west. After Satterthwaite and Grizedale, another steady climb up towards Moor Top and Hawkshead followed. For reasons known only to themselves, the driver of a BMW estate decided to stop dead in the middle of the road just after a hairpin bend-vorsprung durch technik mein herr!
After Hawksvegas, instead of my usual road from Outgate, I turned off towards Knipe Fold and then right towards the Drunken Duck (a bit longer with a bit more climbing but nice views). The road from the Drunken Duck towards Coniston and Skelwith Bridge has been resurfaced and now has more gravel than a duet between Tom Waits and Keith Richards, so take it easy with the brakes if you go that way.
Bog Lane from Skelwith Fold to Brathay is always a pleasure to ride, as the B road through Great Langdale can get insanely busy (schools are back now though)., then I skirted round Ambleside on the Under Loughrigg road, out onto the A591 at Rydal, then right at White Moss onto the back way to Grasmere. The views are better than the A591 and the risks to life and limb are much smaller too. Past the Forest Side Hotel (hi Mr Tickle!) and then the long slog over Dunmail Raise-I had a headwind plus the odd hail shower, but all good things come to an end hehehe. You know a headwind is strong when you have to pedal hard going downhill! It was typical April weather really....sunny with lots of fluffy white clouds but Baltic. I was glad to turn off the A591 and onto the quiet lane round the west side of Thirlmere (nobody doing Tai Chi in the middle of the road this time). It's worth putting up with the A591 to ride this stretch and enjoy the views of the Helvellyn fells. After a brief uphill grunt to the summit of Dunmail Raise (fyi white Kia driver, stopping in the middle of a busy road is a bad idea), I zipped down the hill I'd slogged up earlier and turned off down a nice lane that took me into the centre of Grasmere and Tweedies Bar...cheers!The Detroit Sour City from Twisted Barrel and the Ekuanot from Fell Brewery were particularly good. I'd earned it after all and besides a couple of ex colleagues were leaving for Japan, so obvs I had to have a few farewell drinks with them (I did pretty much stick to halves though). I timed my stop at Tweedies well, because minutes after I commenced quaffing my schooner of Sour City, a full on whiteout was kicking off outside. It had finished when I left to be replaced with a nice starry sky for the ride back to Far Sawrey (Under Loughrigg rather than Red Bank this time) via Brathay. If any CCers fancy a Lakes real ale wobble let me know!


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Apr 2017)

After yesterdays pain, I opted to walk the dogs first, then go out on the bike. No issues walking, so off on a drug fuelled pedal Nice easy ride today, just headed up to Windsor Great Park and did a few loops. Quite a few in fact, enough to make it another metric 50. Downside of the drugs is they make it difficult to tense your muscles, so going uphill was challenging. The ride home from the park was notably faster, since it's pretty much downhill all the way. Still, 31.4 pain free miles, happy days Mind you, it was chilly, the windproof gilet and arm warmers never came off, and I've got cold toes.
I did, for a change, stop for a photo. A view of Royalty, in the Royal back garden, with the Royal (OK, castle)in the distance.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Apr 2017)

Rich B suggested an outing. So we met up and headed off with a good strong tail wind out down the Hams. We took the climb to Woolridge where the clear air gave us excellent views from the Cotswolds to the Black Mountains. Soon we were enjoying refreshments at the Trioscape.

Black clouds were ahead as we headed into a tough head wind. Gusts were very strong. Then on came the snow. Well soft hail really. It soon stopped so we could admire the bluebells at Brand Green. Then on came more soft hail. That lasted a bit longer but after is blew over we had a fairly pleasant run through the lanes. More black appeared and the cold wind gusts got up again. We didn't have far to go now so with a "thanks for the outing" we scooted to our respective homes. Thankfully the "storm" didn't hit us. We'd had a pleasant outing and had avoided the worst of things too. 47 smiles


----------



## gavgav (25 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> At last, a day off work. Desk painted, yep. Car brakes fixed, nope (parts needed). Out on the bike later than usual at about 1045, just as the rain startedNot to worry, waterproof on and off I go. Todays plan was the metric 50 for the month, plus an extra few to gain another Eddington number. All going swimmingly until Lightwater where the legs started to tighten up a bit. Took it easy and figured it would go, but by South Ascot it was clear that wasn't happening, so paused for a leg pill. Unfortunately it hasn't worked well, and the last few miles home were agony.
> 1 positive, I got to 32.8 miles, so keeping the challenge alive.
> Sitting here with the dogs looking at me wondering when they're getting walked. When I can, they will....


Well done for making the 50k despite the pain


----------



## Stonechat (26 Apr 2017)

Training plan calls for a recovery week, and only a zone 1 ride today - I really don't like zone 1, may go to the gym instead
It is coldish out and that slow pace will not keep me warm


----------



## Stonechat (26 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> At last, a day off work. Desk painted, yep. Car brakes fixed, nope (parts needed). Out on the bike later than usual at about 1045, just as the rain startedNot to worry, waterproof on and off I go. Todays plan was the metric 50 for the month, plus an extra few to gain another Eddington number. All going swimmingly until Lightwater where the legs started to tighten up a bit. Took it easy and figured it would go, but by South Ascot it was clear that wasn't happening, so paused for a leg pill. Unfortunately it hasn't worked well, and the last few miles home were agony.
> 1 positive, I got to 32.8 miles, so keeping the challenge alive.
> Sitting here with the dogs looking at me wondering when they're getting walked. When I can, they will....


It seems dogs have their own clocks and know when it is time for a walk
Also this is reiforced by seeing coats and shoes going on.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Apr 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Training plan calls for a recovery week, and only a zone 1 ride today - I really don't like zone 1, may go to the gym instead
> It is coldish out and that slow pace will not keep me warm


You chose a good day for the gym, horrible day today, like going back into Winter

Utility ride into both High Streets today. I'm off on my annual hike Monday, and my 20 year old rucksack has finally given up, so I had to grab a new one. An enjoyable ride for being on the towpath, but not for the weather, which was cold and windy. Add a brief hailstorm into the mix just after Runneymede Pleasure Grounds just to make me really feel glad I went out on the bike.
A measly 7.5 miles today, but apparently the loft needed boarding Still, brownie points bagged


----------



## cubey (26 Apr 2017)

Got up at 6 this morning in a vain effort to beat the rush hour, nice and crisp I though, an hour later and freezing fingers and toes I returned home.





So second attempt at 13.30 today, a glimpse of sun, as I ascended up toward the Yorkshire Sculpture Park the heavens opened with sleet and snow. Ah well over the top and a descent to the left turn up to High Hoyland, a climb that would warm anyone up. Left at the top to descend at the back of the YSP across under the M1 up Haigh Lane and right towards Barnsley rd. Left onto the A61 and straight through Wakefield and home.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> You chose a good day for the gym, horrible day today, like going back into Winter
> 
> Utility ride into both High Streets today. I'm off on my annual hike Monday, and my 20 year old rucksack has finally given up, so I had to grab a new one. An enjoyable ride for being on the towpath, but not for the weather, which was cold and windy. Add a brief hailstorm into the mix just after Runneymede Pleasure Grounds just to make me really feel glad I went out on the bike.
> A measly 7.5 miles today, but apparently the loft needed boarding Still, brownie points bagged


Yes, did some strength work and half and hour on the wattbike, then came out to alternating sun, rian and hail. Made the right choice for once


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2017)

8.1 miles this day, bagged 2 benchmarks, one laid in 1954, one( a reference mark) in 1970.I generally know where the triangulation station is, but I'd need a parang to get to it . Nice weather, but just I and another friendly cyclist as the weather was going downhill in a hurry. The Dawes did a fine job of getting me there and returning, I was just getting some sprinkles as I rolled up my driveway.
69F
Winds SW24, G 29
Relative humidity 61%
Barometer 29.51, 1001.7mb
Nice day for a day off.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2017)

Chilly 12 miles before work this morning . 

Needed to get out and try a few miles to wake me up, plus I think it will be a day of commuting by car .


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2017)

It's cold, overcast and windy with a threat of rain today but I decided to go for bimble on the MTB this afternoon. I saw a bridle way the other week that I had never been down before so I thought I'd investigate, not great surprise it wasn't very interesting but it did lead me to another byway that I'd never been down, this took me towards Compton, and then back a long the Ridgeway, and a nice downhill ride home . Just under 14 miles in all, and very enjoyable it was too. 






Over towards Compton.






Bike against an old Railway Bridge wall. 






It's yellow innit? 






It looks like rain coming. 






The Route.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Eased myself in with a 20 miler, came across this on banks of River Dee at Shotton.Anyone know what this fine building used to be?
> View attachment 349067



Mrs MY says John Summers - the steel works as has already been said.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Apr 2017)

Felt like Winter again today, and after cold toes Tuesday I opted for thermal socks and winter jersey with 3/4's. Only had a small amount of time, and the legs didn't want to go today. Out to Chobham and pleased I was on my own as I struggled to muster up 15 mph for the first 8 miles or so. Gave myself a talking to and tried harder. Garmin said 17.2 miles in 1hr 1 minute @ 16.9mph average, I'll settle for that.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Apr 2017)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to Upton where Ralph R, Rick A, Pete M and June P began to gather. Ralph lead us after much chat by Strensham and Defford to Drakes Broughton and the rather low level ford at Pinvin. The chat flowed continuously as we swapped riding partners so that we rode towards the Lenches with little difficulty. The lumpy bit is at the Lenches so we upped to Ab Lench and again to Church Lench. That was enough for Ralph so we cut out a couple of Lenches for Sherriffs Lench and the drop to the tea rooms and Craycombe Farm.

After more chat and plenty of refreshments we crossed the Avon over Jubillee Bridge to head for Bricklehampton and the Combertons. Mrs 26 called the off road Nafford Locks Avon crossing. With such dry weather over the last many weeks it was quite a clean ride. We then looped around the Birlingham lanes before Ralph took the lead again. So we rode Besford bank again (twice in one day is a world record for me and June) to head over by Croome and a goodbye to Rick as he headed homeward. Back at Upton June headed home while Mrs 26 begged a lift from Pete. So Ralph and I were the remaining riders who took the Hanley Swan run back for home. Rain tried to get going a couple of times but only succeeded in deluge status as I rolled the last few hundred yards. Lovely social outing today. The cold wind and bit of rain couldn't dampen that. 60 smiles today


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Mrs MY says John Summers - the steel works as has already been said.


Thanks Mr My and also to good the lady M


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2017)

Plan calls for an easy ride, I can never make it so easy, tried to keep mostly zone 2 apart from hills, it was a bit of a rolling course with no steep hills,

Went out on a similar route to last week, Windlesham and Lightwater.
Remembered that a bridge was closed, but forgot about the roadworks on another road

27.63 miles at 16.2 mph - not bad and shows what I could do all out. However I am really getting ready for 100 miles in June, so the efforts will ramp up now

650 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/961268925


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Apr 2017)

Margaret PR met me on Hook Bank. It was to be an easy chatting ride. And so it was. We even stopped at The Mythe for coffee and scones. After more chat we took to the loop by Strensham. At Upton I was invited in for some tea and a chat with Graham R. After 2 long mugs it was time to leave and take the standard run back. Nice easy one despite the chill north wind. 37 smiles on this one.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Apr 2017)

Struggled to go out today, the weather was rubbish, and apparently I had stuff to do at home. Ended up being a half decent amble out through Foxhills and a roundabout route to Walton Bridge before returning home. Slightly slower today, legs still feeling empty so probably best to back off a little as I'm off hiking on Monday. 23.1 miles done, then a slow utility ride to drop library books off.


----------



## Will Spin (28 Apr 2017)

On my ride today: Hampshire Constabulary's demonstration of safe driving in country lanes goes badly wrong. I couldn't get past on my bike so had to make a detour involving more hills.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2017)

Words fail me... 

Single track road... Two into one definitely doesn't go. Though I don't deny I had a good giggle at PC Plod's rather catastrophic miscalculation.


----------



## Will Spin (28 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Words fail me...
> 
> Single track road... Two into one definitely doesn't go. Though I don't deny I had a good giggle at PC Plod's rather catastrophic miscalculation.


I'm wondering what the outcome might have been if I'd been there instead of the tractor!


----------



## Venod (28 Apr 2017)

Good club ride today to Garrowby Hill to watch stage 1 of TDY 83 mile round trip, needless to say the roads were packed with cyclists, we had a cafe stop at Allerthorpe Lake, before cycling through a well decorated Pocklington and up to the top of Garrowby Hill, the race passed quickly as always but what a great day out with a great bunch of people.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Apr 2017)

4hrs45min on the turbo.

That is all, good night!


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (28 Apr 2017)

Will Spin said:


> View attachment 349801
> On my ride today: Hampshire Constabulary's demonstration of safe driving in country lanes goes badly wrong. I couldn't get past on my bike so had to make a detour involving more hills.


Just to say that the driver, a colleague, of the police vehicle was on his way responding to a serious grade 1 incident and had no where to go when the tractor came around the corner. no serious injuries though.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Apr 2017)

Mrs CT is now only 4 weeks away from doing Ride the Night so she wanted to up her mileage to 3 quarters of the event length. I took her north up towards the airship sheds at Cardington, through Pirton, Shillington, Shefford, Old Warden and Cople. We had lunch in Cardington before heading south, and we were lucky enough to catch the Airlander out of it's hangar. Coldish day, with the occasional bit of warmth from a peeping sun.
45.4 miles, 73 kilometres.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2017)

A utilitarian ride this morning, with a couple of hits for the Trigpointing thread thrown in for good measure.





Sywell Church





Moulton Church

Once through Sywell & Moulton, I headed to Spring Hill to sort out my house insurance with NFU, where the lovely ladies made me a coffee whilst dibbling in the numbers, and value of bikes to be covered, on their PC. 
After half an hour stop, I rode down Merry Tom Lane then past Chapel Brampton railway station.





I did the hill up, so I deserve the descent 

Back home via the town centre where I had to pop into a garage to check out a few cars as mine will soon need replacing.
Nothing any good there though, so the hunt will go on!






Back home on 30 miles.Chilly at first, but improving by the hour on the way round. The sun burst out just as I arrived home 

https://www.strava.com/activities/961421370


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Apr 2017)

JohnnyRoyal said:


> Just to say that the driver, a colleague, of the police vehicle was on his way responding to a serious grade 1 incident and had no where to go when the tractor came around the corner. no serious injuries though.


The tractors can appear from nowhere round here. I've had more close calls than I can shake a stick at.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2017)

JohnnyRoyal said:


> Just to say that the driver, a colleague, of the police vehicle was on his way responding to a serious grade 1 incident and had no where to go when the tractor came around the corner. no serious injuries though.



That's at least a good thing. 

Actually, combine harvesters are the worst... They've got spikes on the front...


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/961648068

This was a very 'interesting' ride.






Rapeseed crops coming on a treat.





Quiet roads.






My favourite type of Coffee ( free, due to accrued loyalty points).





Goodwood race circuit.





The top of 'the trundle'.

http://www.westsussex.info/trundle-view.shtml






Beer.

Coming down off of 'the trundle' is a nearly -25% section of arrow straight drop. At about 46 mph having just moved into the drops and accelerating, I could have done without someone in a BMW, squeezing past, pulling in immediately, then yamming the anchors on, to be fair . Time slowed down, I missed the tw@ by about a millimetre, which is fortunate, because the last time some complete monkey did pretty much exactly the same thing, at exactly the same place, my bike went through their rear screen, and I cleared their car and ended up in the hedge. History repeating, This time I won.

I set out with enough food and drink supply for a flat ( ish ) 100 Km ride. Then did 140 Kms with 'the trundle' and 2 trips up Portsdown hill included. Unsurprisingly I completely ran out of fuel after 80 miles, and had to stop to refuel, as I was about to black out ( been there done that). Anyway, somehow I made it back alive.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Apr 2017)

Less than a mile from home, in the middle of a strava segment, I had to screech to a stop when this happened.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2017)

A quick breakfast ride this morning on the road bikes with the fragrant MrsP up to the garden centre for a full English and a cup of splosh and then to butcher for a bone for my Tafelspitz. 

Cold, grey and cloudy today.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> A utilitarian ride this morning, with a couple of hits for the Trigpointing thread thrown in for good measure.
> 
> View attachment 349826
> 
> ...


Love that Canyon, very nice indeed.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Apr 2017)

A quick, actually very quick (for me) spin this morning as I had to go to shopping. 11.9 miles with an average of 17.6mph, not been that quick before!!
The joy was short lived however, as the next 3 hours were spent at Ikea....


----------



## derrick (29 Apr 2017)

Club ride to Clavering lakes, Organised a nice route around the back of Standstead to get to Clavering Lakes nice quiet roads, the sun was shinning not a lot of wind, just the perfect day. 84 mile round trip with a fair bit of climbing, The guys did have to drag me back the last 15 miles i was suffering a bit, first ride for a week so really felt hard.
https://www.strava.com/activities/962726163#kudos


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Apr 2017)

Out on the tandem and our ride today took us up the busway for one reason alone. Earlier in the week I'd seen ox eye daisies flowering, and up the busway verges are thick with them..... in the past few weeks they've mown the verges to about 5mm. Bastards!

On our way up to St Ives @Elybazza61 's club came the other way.
We stopped at the riverside tea rooms for a brew and enjoyed the view










Out of St Ives, but not before having 'w4nker' shouted at me from a passing car, oh how utterly hard!

We went in to Houghton village, never been in. How pretty. We stopped at the mill for a photo




Soon enough we were in Huntingdon, again at the side of the River Ouse






In through Godmanchester and up to Offord Darcy. On the long 4% draggy hill we had 2 scalps, an overtake to be proud of....





I'm certainly counting it as 2, even though the dog is small!

From Graveley we went to Hilton and up over to Elsworth. We usually do this road the other way round. We stopped in Elsworth for a shandy









40 miles, slightly soured in the last mile from a silly close pass by a black Mercedes taxi with a private plate, when I shook my head he gave me the finger.
Private plate, Panther taxis in Cambridge.... it won't take me long to find him.

https://www.strava.com/activities/962815522


----------



## Vantage (29 Apr 2017)

I had a slightly longer than usual ride today as the girls mum actually bothered to spend time with them for once.
The ever mundane ride to Horwich was made more bearable by listening to my tunes and was incident free. It was much nicer going through Rivington and I discovered another trail which is always a bonus as it means fewer miles mixing it up with the weekend rally drivers. After Limbrick I jumped onto the Leeds&Scouserpool canal up to Wheelton where I'd planned a little adventure of lanes I'd not ridden in years. This time of year when everything is starting to grow green again meant they were stunning as were the views of the bigger landscape.
Heapey and White Coppice were passed through at snailpace or slower which aided in my enjoyment of the scenery. The hills were killing me though. Gasping for air so much on one climb that I had to stop as I thought I was going to puke my guts up....lovely.




Screaming back down to Anglezark reservoir was immensely good fun although I doubt my brakes were happy about the abuse they suffered.
I took another adventure through the backstreets of Horwich and pleasantly surprised at how pretty some were. I even discovered Richmond Park! 30 years I've been living here and only today ventured into it.
Past Bob Smithies pub I turned left then fight again shortly after to try out a trail I'd seen on Google maps. Maybe next time I do that I'll fit the 38's instead of the 35's. T'was bumpy.




The bike and I got home intact and happy but utterly utterly mega shattered.
I've since devoured 2 Angus burgers in full.
More days like this are what I need.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Apr 2017)

I was feeling a bit tired as Sara P and I rode over to Upton. Margaret couldn't make it but Pete M was ready and waiting. The Folk Festival was beginning and Morris dancers were everywhere we looked. June P said hello as she made her way to help her friends provide Tea and Cakes to the Festival goers.

It was decided that Pershore was the target but to go in the opposite direction to normal. That prompted me to suggest a bit of an explore through some lanes I have ridden but not often and not for a very long time. So I made a couple of mistakes in overshooting turnings and became a little lost but Hatfield eventually turned up where I had last left it. All good and fun too. We then admired stunning Bluebells in the woods at Deerfold and Caldewell. They were so stunning even Sara commented on them. Not long after we were ordering Tea and Scones in Pershore.

Our chat was wide ranging but eventually we headed out over the Avon and on to the Combertons. We regained the correct bank of the Avon at Eckington Bridge before looping through Defford. Familiar tarmac brought us back to Upton and Morris dancers all around. Sara shot off in her usual manner while Pete and I chatted a bit before I took my standard run back.

Despite being a bit tired it had been a fairly easy ride and quite enjoyable too. A bit of winging it on the navigational front is always good fun. Variety is the spice they say. 49 smiles today


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> We went in to Houghton village, never been in. How pretty. We stopped at the mill for a photo


Thanks for the pic of the Mill. Used to be a Youth Hostel and IIRC I've stayed in that. Is it still a YH?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> in the past few weeks they've mown the verges to about 5mm.


Drop an email to your County road people (and your councillor).


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Out on the tandem and our ride today took us up the busway for one reason alone. Earlier in the week I'd seen ox eye daisies flowering, and up the busway verges are thick with them..... in the past few weeks they've mown the verges to about 5mm. Bastards!
> 
> On our way up to St Ives @Elybazza61 's club came the other way.
> We stopped at the riverside tea rooms for a brew and enjoyed the view
> ...



Houghton Mill used to be a youth hostel.Must have been back in the fifties. Very basic hoste


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks for the pic of the Mill. Used to be a Youth Hostel and IIRC I've stayed in that. Is it still a YH?






No,it's returned to milling flour.There is a lot of info on Google

I have a print on the dining room wall. Give to me by my wife as a birthday present,some fifty years after staying at Houghton Mill


----------



## gavgav (29 Apr 2017)

I'm up at the caravan for the Bank Holiday Weekend and once the morning showers had passed through I headed out on a ride with some new exploring included.

There was a strong southerly breeze blowing, which made it a hard ride down into Barmouth and along the seafront, before the slow weave across Barmouth bridge in between the tourists.

The trip up the Mawddach Trail was good, with the wind either helping me or at the side and it was my first trip up it that co-incided with high tide, which made it even more impressive than usual.

I paused at Dolgellau and had my lunch whilst watching the start of a cricket match.




I then continued through the Town and turned onto the new territory. There was a right turn towards the hospital and the start of a steep long climb up Froneleu, which easily dwarfs the one up to Cregennan! 

Looking back down to Dolgellau




There were 4 gradient arrows and 800ft of climbing in about 1.5 miles. I seriously knew about it when I reached the turn off onto the lovely metalled mountain roads/paths along NCN Route 8, at Tabor.

There was more climbing as I wound my way over the top and the vast scenery towards Cader Idris was stunning.

Looking towards the pass I was heading for




I descended a little way down to the crossing point over the main A487. I then began a climb up a proper mountain pass, towards Aberlleffeni, which was bottom granny gear all the way......well as far as I decided to go anyhow!! It defeated me after about 20 minutes, and I could see that it just continued up and up before it would then steeply drop to the village. I simply didn't have the legs to go any further up it and so decided to re-trace my steps back towards Dolgellau and enjoy the brilliant descent that was ahead of me.

Cader Idris




It took me 35 minutes to climb up the hill, and 6 minutes to descend it. It was brilliant fun and I hit 30 to 34 mph in a number of places 

My plan eventually is to work up the fitness to enable me to make it over to Aberlleffeni and then loop round to Tal-y-Lyn, Llyngwryl and Fairbourne. It will be a challenge that's for sure!

I arrived back at the cricket and the away team batsmen were dominating at 105 for 1 off 22 overs. The trip back along the Mawddach Trail was busy, loads of cyclists and walkers and the bridge was like a motorway! Some people are so rude as well, try moving out of my way, it's only a bike you know!!

Barmouth Bridge





With the wind behind me it was a speedy trip back along the seafront and along the very busy coast road to Talybont, which was heaving with weekend traffic, but all very well behaved 

40.1 miles with 2100 ft of climbing and it takes me to 220 miles for the month, my first +200 mile month in 2 years and one of my biggest ever.

Edit:- Photo's now uploaded due to better wifi signal


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2017)

Up to Tadcaster, for the Tour de Yorkshire

Quite happy, for a 45 - 46 minute trip there - at a reasonably steady pace too
Home, under jct 31/M62, Whitwood Common, Hightown, Castleford, Lock Lane, Barnsdale Road, 'Mary Pannal' hill, Ridge Road, Peckfield Bar, 'Old Road to Hook Moor (A1, at Aberford)
Past Lotherton Hall, past Crooked Billet, up over Towton Battlefield, 'Tadcaster TurnPike' into the town

http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_4529614.html


This comment, shared by Adrian (one of runners in same Club) to my FaceBook page, cheered me up!

_Tootled to Tad on the R3 to watch the TDY set off then struggled to hang on to __Thackeray__'s back wheel for most of the way back_


----------



## Gareth C (29 Apr 2017)

A fun day out watching the Tour of Yorkshire...

https://www.relive.cc/view/963270980


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/963143612

Today's effort. 





Sun's out, time for a play.





Epic straight.





The original Nelson's column.






See.






I'm off to the Isle of Wight tomorrow, that's it in the background.





Every up has a down.

A nice shakedown for the Randonnee tomorrow completed.

.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Apr 2017)

Today the Glasgow Belles rode to the Campsies, well, the bottom of them 
A round trip of 36 miles from town, along Kelvingrove park, the canal path, and a disused railway path.
It was mostly freezing with bursts of Scottish drizzle.
A great time was had by all, also we got spotted by @Edwardoka!

A view from the meeting point, Bell's bridge:

looking towards the landmark crane and the Squinty Bridge

BBC headquarters and the Glasgow Science centre. The path along side leads to Balloch, on the Shores of Loch Lomond.
A view of the Crow road, a regular climb for roadies: one day the Belles will ride up there: actually some already have, not me though, hehe.

this is only half of the hill, the bottom is further down on the right of the picture!
Last, some Belles having fun on the railway path.


----------



## Slick (29 Apr 2017)

Not today but yesterday. I haven't cycled all week as I had to drive to Birmingham on Sunday night and back up Wednesday night. Gaffer gave everyone a flier on Friday, so I called my brother and arranged a meet up with the bikes. He's a very different animal to me on the bike, everything is a challenge to him and every ride must count. I always enjoy going out with him as I know that I need to be at 100% to keep up with him even although he's on a mountain bike and I'm on a road bike. The usual patern, especially on the climbs is every now and again he will put the hammer down and leave me gasping but not for long as he will always turn round and come back for me especially on a hill as he loves nothing more than doing it again. Our route took us along a very flat Loch Lomond as I just wanted to get a 50 miler under my belt. This wasn't enough of a challenge for my brother as he constantly slipped into a strong rithym and put the hammer down. He got quite a shock as every time he did, I was able to hang on to his wheel and we were flying on numerous stages. I should mention the marvellous owner of the cafe at the halfway point at Tarbet, who despite closing early as they were closing the road due to filming something or other, offered to make us something to take away, which was a life saver. The return journey followed the same pattern, we would ease off for a time then go again and I was really chuffed to be able to stay on him until the final 5 miles when I went to stand on the pedals for a very small climb and immediately had to sit back down as I realised there was very little left in the tank. Final disappointment of the day came when I realised I was 4 miles short of my 50. Oh well, best not get too caught up with numbers when the effort was just as enjoyable.


----------



## Aravis (29 Apr 2017)

I'd been a bit groggy this week (aches, sore throat) and I planned an unambitous recovery day for today, prepared to give up if it didn't feel right. As an early litmus test I went for the A435 climb out of Cheltenham (the Cirencester road) which is quite sharp but not too long. At the top I felt fine, and very pleased with my decision to head out.

The reward at that point is 12 miles of very gentle downhill to Cirencester, very pretty at any time of the year and quiet too. Then to Lechlade, taking a diversion away from the main road where it was convenient. Heading onwards to Faringdon and Wantage was less pleasant - pretty enough but busy - and I was glad to leave that route before Wantage, taking the much quieter road along the Berkshire Downs and underneath the Uffington White Horse. Then back through Shrivenham and Highworth, crossing the river Thames at Hannington Bridge, a few miles upstream from Lechlade:







A few rides ago I strapped on a pair of shoes "just in case". Once they're in position you forget they're there, and now I'm reluctant not to take them.

Onwards along the flattest of roads (and with a following wind) through the Cotswold Water Park before rising steadily to cross the Cotswold ridge again above Stroud. Just before reaching the top, which isn't too high at that point, I stopped for my final refreshment stop:






There was a hare in the field - somewhere.

After this, the plunge down into Stroud's Golden Valley, and an uneventful final few miles to home. At the end I felt I could have gone on for a long time, on a day when I set out with no expectations whatsoever. Funny how it goes sometimes.

Here is the final route and profile - 116.85 miles. It looks much hillier than it really was:






I'd struggle to imagine a pleasanter day to cycle - a light, predicable wind, mostly dry with occasional sun, never cold but absolutely no danger of dehydration or overheating. A joy to be out there. Summer will be good too, but for me anyway, spring and autumn are the best.


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Apr 2017)

Apologies for rambling and for lack of pictures...

Today I attempted to put a qualifying ride in for the Imperial Century a Month challenge - it's so very unlike me to leave it to the last moment! (no it isn't (shut up, you))

Started off with the weather being a bit blustery and it rained on and off for the first few miles.

Got through Glasgow city centre despite the very heavy traffic (apparently there was a Celtic-Rangers game on) and into Bishopbriggs, where I spotted a group of lady cyclists on the Forth-Clyde canal towpath from the road and wondered if @Pat "5mph" was amongst them, thinking it particularly likely as they were faffing about outside a shop! 

Went over the Crow Road (No. 161 if you follow Simon Warren's excellent list of British climbs) that Pat has kindly illustrated, finding it to be a much gentler climb than I remember, although it doesn't look it from below. I really surprised myself by putting in a PB which only goes to highlight how unfit I must have been the last time I went up there!

Climb duly completed and the rain started again just in time for the descent into the beautiful Carron Valley, which acted like a wind tunnel - giving me a headwind the entire length of the valley. Halfway along this my IT band suddenly decided that it had had enough and, duly chastened by my now-throbbing knee, I gingerly rode the last few miles into Stirling where I elected to scratch the ride at mile 41.

I've had IT band problems in the past so know better than to try to ride through it, and barring a miraculous overnight cure I'm out of the challenge as well...


----------



## Slick (30 Apr 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> Apologies for rambling and for lack of pictures...
> 
> Today I attempted to put a qualifying ride in for the Imperial Century a Month challenge - it's so very unlike me to leave it to the last moment! (no it isn't (shut up, you))
> 
> ...


I might have to give that one a try one day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

There's always the half-century challenge, although weather has thrown me out of another month of that. My own illness and Mrs. GAs problems continue, but I'm still going to try and make up 3 rides for January, March, and April. January and March were just unrideable, and April has had too much stuff going on.


----------



## Gareth C (30 Apr 2017)

Gareth C said:


> A fun day out watching the Tour of Yorkshire...
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/963270980



OK, I've had chance to "cook" the videos from the GoPro and get some pictures sorted...

A day riding around spectating!





The ride in was beautiful.





Lizzie Deignan on her way to the win.


Various race clips.

https://www.relive.cc/view/963270980





A great day out.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Up to Tadcaster, for the Tour de Yorkshire
> This comment, shared by Adrian (one of runners in same Club) to my FaceBook page, cheered me up!
> 
> _Tootled to Tad on the R3 to watch the TDY set off then struggled to hang on to __Thackeray__'s back wheel for most of the way back_



Also bumped into a very good (age-group) Triathlete, that Adrian & I both know, from running
I sometimes ride with him as well, he definitely takes some keeping up with, even on his winter bikes
He's just got a new tri-bike, & was out on it
https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/triathlon/speedmax/speedmax-cf-slx-9-0-sl.html
He just rode away from us, on the return journey, I started to catch him on the incline (where the road into Stutton turns right), but he was gone, on the flat towards Towton & I wasn't chasing him


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2017)

A quick blast in to town on my MTB this morning to collect the car. As well as our shandy on the tandem ride I had a couple of beers and Jo had a few gins in town last night!

Off down across the fields with a stern head wind and in to a semi slumbering Cambridge. That's about it really!










https://www.strava.com/activities/963906980


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Apr 2017)

pawl said:


> Houghton Mill used to be a youth hostel.Must have been back in the fifties. Very basic hoste


I would have stayed in it in the 70's


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2017)

A ride called "The Bleep of Death"

Garmins have a function that you can enable so that when you are moving imperceptibly slowly it assumes you've stopped (such as wheeling the bike around) so doesn't record the ride at that point

But there are one or two hills around here that are so steep that I go so slowly the Garmin assumes I've actually stopped and "bleeps" at me to tell me I've stopped....when I haven't. Today was one of those days.

Nice flattish ride out to south of Macclesfield, then a really hilly ride back to Glossop through the Macclesfield Forest. Tough climb up Meg Lane which is thankfully only about 800m long. Great view at the top looking across to Manchester and Cheshire







Charity Lane (what a misnomer that is) was next. It's OK apart from a 300m section that was 20-25%. That was my bleep of death moment

Up and Down all the way back to Glossop and I was pretty tired for the last few miles. All in all, 52 miles and 5,000ft of climbing


----------



## redvision95 (30 Apr 2017)

(yesterday's ride, not riding today)
Took the Raleigh out for its first "real ride" since I did all the work to it. A leisurely 12-mile loop on the canal towpaths with a few stops. The picture was taken on the last stretch back into Walsall. Not huge mileage but I'm slowly upping the distances as I get fitter


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2017)

Needed 30 miles today to keep the record of 100 miles a week every week this year so another 50km ride . Out the door at 10.00 Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington and up the Wreake valley into a pretty strong head wind. Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby then turned to Ragdale set a pr on strava on the climb out towards the health spa . Then back to Barrow down Paudy lane which normal suffers from head wind but today it was a slight crosswind so full gas for 12 mins rewarded with loads of PRS .Onto Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Cropston and Anstey 32.1 miles in the bag capping a massive April for me 862 miles ,9 50 km rides ,2 50m rides 1 metric century and 2 Imperial tons


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Apr 2017)

A conscious decision not to go on the HDW club ride today as I'm off hiking for the next 3 days so needed a rest day. Which went well until I discovered my kids had a need for 'finger fidgets', so a slow amble into Egham with my lad to lighten the wallet. 3.6 miles
Off to Exmoor in the campervan tomorrow, with a tea stop at Stonehenge (tea, cakes and the all important gramophone are packed), and a visit to the Bakelite museum is planned too.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Apr 2017)

On the subject of the HDW ride, off I went today

We were off to Hare Hatch so through the Great Park, through Winkfield and Warfield and Twyford to the garden centre
A good outward run (with the wind)

Headwind was most of the way back though
We went through White Waltham, Drift Road and the Park again (the deer park this time)
Some of the road - Drift Road was very windy, and although you could try to shelter behind the others inveitably small separations at roundabouts etc, give the hard job of catching up into head wind.

44.32 miles @ 15.9 mph - so a very good average speed
1434 feet climbed to though not very hilly, more than I expected
https://www.strava.com/activities/964320924

LOts of PRs on the outward half and none on the return!


----------



## Crackle (30 Apr 2017)

nickyboy said:


> A ride called "The Bleep of Death"
> 
> Garmins have a function that you can enable so that when you are moving imperceptibly slowly it assumes you've stopped (such as wheeling the bike around) so doesn't record the ride at that point
> 
> ...



Buy yourself a speed sensor to avoid 'the bleep of death'. it's common on the mtn bike for me. I manage to find the breath to yell at it that I haven't farking stopped than you very much!


----------



## Old jon (30 Apr 2017)

Almost a week since my last ride, my right ankle decided to be boss for a while. Medication, beer, and a walking stick have cured the boss ambitions.

That said, I was still cautious about the ride this morning, after the Holbeck hoopla I chose to ride the towpath as far as Viaduct Road. It provides an easy ride back home, just in case. Anyway, things were doing fine so I continued pedalling, up Cardigan Road to Headingley and from there to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Across there and that ‘orrible word ‘ cautious ‘, started to niggle me, so at the lights by Church Lane I turned right and then left to pass the church and cross Adel dam on the way to the top of Black Hill Road. And descended to Arthington like this.



I do like the whizzy bits.

Turn left at the A 659 and ride through Pool and still on the valley bottom road, on to Otley. All the green growing gorgeously everywhere you look, that and keeping an eye on the road ( shh! A most unusual tailwind also ) made that stretch of road go very quickly. Unlike the next stretch, the Leeds road out of Otley is uphill most of the way to the Dyneley Arms. That done, and not fancying the detour from Bramhope through Cookridge, I rode the A 660 all the way to Headingly, fair quiet it was for a Bank Holiday Sunday, turned right for the downhill dodgems to Kirkstall and the towpath back to Office Lock. Water Lane is still suffering archeology, so a dive under the railway station and a bit of street riding through Hunslet left me pointing towards home and a smidge over 30 miles for the morning, and a mere 1300 feet of climbing. Good though.

A not so different squiggle


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2017)

After this mornings ride we've been doing housework 
We spend a lot of time cycling and things, so a windy Sunday seemed like a good day for it.
But then I escaped on my mountain bike! Off toward Cambourn, but then taking a byway down a lovely green lane with small undulations to keep it fun. After a minute or so I came across a heap of rubbish tipped by some tossers.
I passed a couple walking a gold and a black Lab and then I went along a section of bridleway that's recently been harrowed. That was a bit sketchy.

I surfaced at the Childerley Estate. There was a small herd of short legged Hereford cattle there (cow geek alert)




The mums looking a bit rough, probably not long out of the winter barn.
A few fields on I came across a big flock of Dorper sheep (I think)






I came out of the estate and went down to Caldecote before returning home along by Hardwick Wood. Bluebells and wild garlic.
Toward the end of the wood in one of the fields was a herd of Hereford cattle, they must be all the rage in South Cambs at the moment!





Just over 12 miles in a robust wind

https://www.strava.com/activities/964655026


----------



## Osprey (30 Apr 2017)

Out on the Van Nicholas today which should be my best bike but I prefer my old Croix de Fer. However a backlog of maintenance on it has forced it off the road. Todays quest was to get more hill training in for the Tour of Pembrokeshire sportive in three weeks time so I decided on a compact trio of climbs and do the loop twice. My first climb half a mile from home was the 22% Penuel climb which kind of beat me as my Garmin auto stopped so I thought why not and stopped for a breather half way up. Onward across Welsh moor then through the farm lanes to Llanmadoc for the 17% climb. More narrow country lanes before dropping into Porteynon Bay and the 10% climb back out. Next up is the 10% up and over Cefn Bryn which is the central spine of Gower. A quick banana stop and it was on for the second loop now into the stronger 15mph breeze. Disappointingly after all that it only amounted to 2500ft in 36 miles. Still another point for the half metric century.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> After this mornings ride we've been doing housework
> We spend a lot of time cycling and things, so a windy Sunday seemed like a good day for it.
> But then I escaped on my mountain bike! Off toward Cambourn, but then taking a byway down a lovely green lane with small undulations to keep it fun. After a minute or so I came across a heap of rubbish tipped by some tossers.
> I passed a couple walking a gold and a black Lab and then I went along a section of bridleway that's recently been harrowed. That was a bit sketchy.
> ...


Fine looking cattle.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Apr 2017)

After yesterdays non-ride today was time limited, but enough to get a few miles in.
After an Olympic level of faffing getting ready, including breaking the zip on one of my favourite cycling tops (and before anyone chips in with a comedy comment about zips only being able to take so much lateral strain it's only a 1/4 zip so my generous midriff had nowt to do with it... ), I was finally out of the door just after 9am.

It was pleasantly warm, although a bit windier than the "breeze" the forecast had foretold. This didn't matter at first as it was largely behind me up the Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and Whin Moor Lane, in fact all the way out to Slaid Hill lights, where I passed a very friendly ride from Valley Striders heading the other way.
Down the hill on Wike Ridge Lane and up the other side and onto Tarn Lane where I did notice the wind. Blimey - this is a bit blowy, I thought.
Steady progress along the tops and then down a nicely sheltered Ling Lane to the A58 and the whizz down the hill to the right turn onto Thorner Lane and the descent down to the beck, passing a couple more Valley Striders fettling at the roadside (all under control), and the punishing (for me ) climb up Scarcroft Hill to Milner Lane where I paused to pop my lungs back in and take a couple of photos:










Doing OK for time, I headed up Milner Lane largely sheltered by the hedges but getting blown about a bit by the cross-wind at every gate and gap. Luckily it's a nice quiet lane most of the time!
Realising that I'd probably not have enough time to do a loop through East Rigton, I turned back at the other Thorner Lane junction and retraced my route back along Milner Lane and then the quick descent and followed by the rise into Thorner, where they were ringing the church bells for me again! 
Onto Carr Lane for the generally uphill run all the way back to the A58.
Left there and the half mile down to Coal Road, with the climb back up and then down onto local roads heading for home, now straight into the teeth of the maelstrom 
Approaching home I realised that I still had enough time to add on a long loop around the block and push the mileage on.

*15.27 miles* (24.57km) in *1h 6m* at an average of *13.8mph* with *853ft* climbed.
I'll take that given the time available and that pesky head wind, plus I somehow managed to set another 2 PBs on the 'winter' bike.
Lots of cyclists about too and with just one exception all the drivers were well behaved.

And finally, a map:


----------



## Diggs (30 Apr 2017)

Inspired by Carlton Reid's campaign to revive old cycleways,
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ins-forgotten-1930s-protected-cyc/description
I took a trip to Old Leigh today to get myself an ice-cream.
Partially on one of them, alongside the A127 and part via bridleways 




















A variety of motors heading to Southend today....


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Apr 2017)

A lovely afternoon in North Yorkshire for an MTB ride. 18 miles around the trails and tracks where I live.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2017)

Up to watch Stage 3 of 'T de Y' today

Out through Stanley, Outwood, Wrenthorpe
Climbing steadily up to Tingley (jct 28/M62), & again uphill to Gildersome (jct 27/M62 - the IKEA junction)
A far better, easier, _safer _journey than when it used to be a roundabout
Along Drighlington Bypass; getting _'chicked'_ near the Bradford end, by a 'Drig CC' lady (no shame in it, she was going better than me)
Along Tong Street, onto the Ring-Road, over the M606. & past Richard Dunn Sports Centre

A long, steady drag up through Wibsey (with a call at Co-Op, after I realised I'd left my water bottle on the kitchen table - "D'oh!!")
Come Clayton Heights, the ascent continues up to Queensbury - famous for being the (present) home of Black Dyke Mills Band

Regretted going on the CGR, & not using the (5 - 6 pond lighter) Gran Fondo

A right turn towards Mountain, on the Denholme road, past the Raggalds pub, & the feed-zone





Coming back was worse, as the wind was at 'two oclock' on me, until I left the Ring-Road, then in the face all the way home


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

7.1 miles this day, again on the Dawes, very damp and drizzly, only 2 other cyclists, one on a LeMond, another on a box store Schwinn. All taking advantage of the short break in the solidly rainy weather. Now back to rain again.
54F, 12C
Wind N15
Relative humidity 97%
Barometer 29,72, 1009.3mb
Brisk.


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (30 Apr 2017)

34 miles on my Fatty today,approx 30 miles off road on Canal Towpath and Bridleways, 2,200' of ups and some realy nice fast but bumpy downs.
From Shardlow to Bretby.
Went through a lovely little deciduous wood just before Sawmills,carpets of native Bluebells every where.

Came across this building between Bretby Hall and Nather Hall
Just a bit of building work going on.






Just the end wall missing.

Until you look down a bit.







Serious stuff.

https://www.strava.com/activities/964548256


----------



## TigerT (30 Apr 2017)

Decided on a change of scenery today. So got up early and got a train to Buchs in the Kanton of St Gallen. It's a town right on the border of Lichtenstein.

The plan was to follow Cycle Route 9 Stage 9 from Buchs to Ziegelbrücke with the possibility of extending with half of Stage 8 to Rapperswil. 

Started off riding down the banks of the Rhine into a cold headwind wondering what I'd let myself in for! However, after a stop for a packed 'second breakfast' of bacon sandwiches, it started feeling a lot better. It was helped by the fact that the views were fantastic with snow covered mountains wherever I looked. After a few Kilometers the route turns away from the Rhine and into Sargans. Stopped for a coffee to warm myself up and the sun showed up, which was nice. Heading East from Sargans heading to Flums is probably my best bit of cycleroute ever. Long flat, empty and through a valley with lots of mountains on either side and best of all a slight tailwind. Definitely the best part of the day, I didn't want it to stop. From Flums I headed in to Walenstadt, and skirted round the shore of the Lake Walensee. I expected this to be better than it was, it's beautiful, but a long stretch is on a main road. At the end of the Walensee, the path continues through the valley to Ziegelbrücke. I didn't fancy stopping so carried on. The next bit of the ride was more nice open cyclepath all the way to Schmerikon at the end of Lake Zürich. By now I was starting to get a bit tired so didn't enjoy the last bit so much. It turns into gravel paths most of the way to Rapperswil and the route was very busy with walkers and other cyclists. So I was please to finally arrive at Rapperswil. 

Parked the bike and rewarded myself with a Mocha Frapuccino. I was quite warm by now and it was much appreciated. 

83km's in total which is my longest distance for this year. Very pleased with that. Did think about doing the extra 17km's for the hundred, but in all honesty, by body had had enough. Can't wait to do this one again later in the summer.

Here are a few photos.

Start of the ride at Buchs SG


Starting out along the Lichtenstein border riding down the banks of the Rhein


My favourite bit of cyclepath from Sargans to Flums


And along the banks of the Walensee, very beautiful, but mostly on busy roads.


And a map


----------



## Gareth C (30 Apr 2017)

*LES TROIS VALLÉES (2017-IÈME EDITION)*
Last year around bluebell time, I did this ride. This year again I had the opportunity to be dropped off at Horsley and make the ride south home via Tynedale, Weardale, Teesdale and finally back to Weardale. Unlike last year, there was a strong easterly cold wind. For the first half of the ride this wasn’t a big problem, as it was a sidewind. However, once in Teesdale (just over half way) this became an energy sapping headwind. However, I resisted the temptation to call for a rescue lift, and made it all the way home. 104 kilometres!

*TYNEDALE*




Riding alongside the Tyne




Crossing the River Tyne









Short byway diversion through the bluebell woods




View north into Northumberland




Empty roads









Just before Blanchland









*WEARDALE*








Crossing the River Wear




The climb up Chapel Fell




About to start the fast descent into Teesdale
*TEESDALE*




On entering Teesdale the route turned east into a strong headwind that was to make the rest of the day a bit of an ordeal…





View back up Teesdale
*BACK TO WEARDALE*




Crossing the Wear for a second time




Not far to go now





https://www.relive.cc/view/964951360


----------



## nickyboy (30 Apr 2017)

I forgot to add my experience of somewhat odd cycling on my ride on Saturday

I was on the flat section Poynton to Macclesfield. I was taking it pretty easy because I had that "Bleep of Death" climb and a load of other hills to come. Just spinning along. And then I became aware of another cyclist close behind. He must have caught up, latched on for a draft into the headwind but never said a word. Must have been 3 or 4 miles like this

I'd had enough of this so on the next incline I pushed on a bit and left him behind. Eased off a bit later near Macc only for him to pass me. Not a sausage, no hello, no nothing. So I shouted "Hello !!!!" as he passed an he nearly fell off his bike in surprise.

So he was about 10m ahead....and then he started to slow down and freewheel a bit. He'd put an effort in to get past and then was slowing down. I was catching him despite just spinning along. So I felt I should keep a respectable distance behind. But it got ridiculous. So I did what any self respecting cyclist would do...gritted my teeth and put the power down, shot past him (no hello for you sunshine) and never saw him again


----------



## i hate hills (30 Apr 2017)

Hey all just a wee update on the rides i have crammed in between shifts.... Monday last saw me manage a six miler before work then the 12 hour shifts kicked in . Saturday morning managed to get another 6 mile on the mtb before heading off with family for shopping in Montrose. Sunday and 6 miles completed before a visit to the out laws. Hoping to be on 8 hour shifts next week so ' Operation up the miles ' starts in earnest on Monday morning. Ride safe folks....Mike.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Apr 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/964905461

The Isle of Wight Randonnee 2017.

A very nice ride all things considered. The organisation was faultless, and the chopper concentration was far lower this year. I suspect the weather forecast put a lot off, leaving a good crowd today.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2017)

Last night was the last Flemish Night Ride to the Kust. (Brussels to Ostend)
An awesome pootle through the very best tarmac that Belgium can offer.
Near the end of the ride at Ostend. 4 of us broke away to cycle on to Dunkirk to catch the afternoon ferry back to Calais.


----------



## Stonechat (1 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Buy yourself a speed sensor to avoid 'the bleep of death'. it's common on the mtn bike for me. I manage to find the breath to yell at it that I haven't farking stopped than you very much!


When going up very steep hills - such as Wrynose Pass - your speed can get so slow, thatit thinks you have stopped


----------



## Buck (1 May 2017)

The last week or so has been a week of no riding thanks to a visit from the not so friendly Gastro-enteritis bug. Knocked me for 6 ending in a visit to the emergency doctor last weekend. Anyways, enough of my personal woes - I've started to feel much better these last couple of days and after watching the Tour de Yorkshire yesterday I was determined to get out on the bike (a) as I was missing riding (b) I am on a 50 mile 'fun' tandem ride this next weekend for my friends 50th and (c) the weekend after we are joining @nickyboy on his Manchester to Llandudno ride which looks a fantastic ride and I don't want to be off form for this.

So, when Mrs Buck was back from her morning jog, I left the young Bucks in her charge and got out the door to be met with a nice rain shower (it was supposed to rain at 7am and be dry from 10am onwards !!) At this point I wasn't too concerned even though I had decided on bib-shorts rather than leggings but unfortunately it did get heavier as I progressed on the ride.

Up out of the village then a stretch on the top road with lots of road spray from passing cars, I then retraced our steps from yesterday towards Bedding Edge Road (near where we watched the TdY come up from Hade Edge/Holmfirth) to be greeted by what would have been a rather nice Range Rover clearly having taken the bend too fast and gone straight through the dry stone wall and rolled in the field below. There was nobody around so must have happened last night. The car was a write-off with smashed glass and dented roof/pillars !! Hopefully nobody was hurt.

Just after the junction with Penistone Road I stopped for a breather (feeling bit light headed) and weighed up my options. I decided to go straight on and get some miles in the legs - I seemed to be heading into the wind and the rain but heck you can only get so what can't you?!

Turning left to head towards Dunford Bridge I descended past Winscar reservoir - not that I could see much as the rain was driving across - at this stage I'm sure I could have taken my shoes off and poured water out of them it was that wet. Turning left at the junction I had the Brook Hill climb up to Carlecotes - not my quickest time today but I made it. I then took right and Headed onto Bents Road - the route of yesterday's TdY - they would have been going so much faster than me on this stretch as it took them through Millhouse Green and into Penistone. Where they took a right into the town itself I headed left and up past the grammar school and Scout Dike reservoir.

By now the rain was easing and there was some blue sky on the horizon.

Taking a left I came off the main roads and went up past the reservoir then onto the steady Broadstones Road. As I went past the quarry the wind was still blustering around but it was now dry and as sods law likes to be, just as I pulled onto the drive, the sun broke through !!

My wife laughed at me when I took my shoes off and the wrung my socks out! Despite the ass-saver mudflap thingy-ma-bob my back was black and the bike is needing a good clean down which I'll do shortly.

A hot shower and scrub down got the road grime off the legs. Despite the weather it was good to get out - just wish it had been a bit nicer but hey ho it's only May!!!






21.4 mile 879ft of climb

https://www.strava.com/activities/965897851/segments/23656901847


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2017)

A ride with friends today. We took the tandem as they aren't so fast.
I was cruel and took them up Chapel Hill. Andree had to stop half way up with cramp. We waited at the top, two roadies went by... we flew by them before the bottom of the hill. 39.4mph was our top speed!

We stopped at Shepreth wildlife park for a brew. The car park was full up. On around to Thriplow we went and got away from the headwind for a bit.

From Newton we headed back to Haslingfield, I threatened to go up the hill again, not a popular suggestion!

Home via The Eversdens and Kingston. Goldfinches, kestrels and the star of the day- a stoat ran out in front of us!









https://www.strava.com/activities/965999893


----------



## derrick (1 May 2017)

Another club ride out to the Blue egg, But when we got there it was shut, So set of to Andrews Air field where we had a really nice lunch.The rain started just as we walked into the cafe, by the time we where ready to leave it had stopped. good timing or what. Nice ride back apart from the last 6 miles the rain caught us, We did get a bit wet and cold so we gave the pub a miss, Had a nice hot shower instead. lol. Might have to go for a beer a bit later.
https://www.strava.com/activities/966149610


----------



## Spinney (1 May 2017)

We've just spend a long weekend near Church Stretton, and yesterday went for a bike ride. Me, being a wimp on hills, planned a ride _around_ the Long Mynd. OH, not being a wimp on hills, decided he wanted to go over it, via the Burway, which features in his book of 100 best cycling climbs (and gets 9/10, no less).
The day had been forecast to be cloudy, but actually we had hazy sunshine most of the day. The lanes around and to the west of the Long Mynd were both quiet and pretty, and we ended up at Stokesay Castle, just sound of Craven Arms, for tea and a look around. One of the good things about being a member of things like English Heritage is that you get in free (if you ignore the annual membership fee!), and so you can take as long or as short a time as you like, without feeling you have to spend ages there to get your money's worth.
Then back to our holiday cottage, making 34.7 miles in all. 
Relive
No pics of the bike, but here is part of the wonderful Stokesay Castle.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 May 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Out on the tandem and our ride today took us up the busway for one reason alone. Earlier in the week I'd seen ox eye daisies flowering, and up the busway verges are thick with them..... in the past few weeks they've mown the verges to about 5mm. Bastards!
> 
> On our way up to St Ives @Elybazza61 's club came the other way.
> We stopped at the riverside tea rooms for a brew and enjoyed the view
> ...



Sadly I wasn't in the group Dave,working Saturdays now.

Taxis in Cambridge are getting worse, had a few 'incidents' with them.


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2017)

Having bought a new GPS (wahoo bolt ) Today's ride was a trial of following a route on unknown roads I have tried in on local roads. So route plotted on ridewithgps and upload last night .Out the door at 0930 select route then start and I'm off .Was heading to Waterloo farm near Market Harborough for plans for a future forum ride . Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Syston and now on new roads following the route easily .Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Nosely ,Glooston ,Great Bowden and into Market Harborough found the Brampton trail and out to Waterloo cafe .35 miles done over rolling terrain . Refuelled with my staple of beans on toast and coffee ,reversed the route on the GPS and retraced my route back home . Total of 71.8 miles GPS worked brilliantly couple of errors on my part but warning bleep told me I'm wrong . Managed to stay dry despite threating clouds most of the day . More new roads discovered and plans for forum ride firmed up


----------



## Donger (1 May 2017)

Loaded up the top box with every bit of kit I could put together, and set off for the land of flat caps and whippets, not knowing what to expect from the weather. Laid it all out systematically last night, but it became all too clear that I was coming down with a chest infection and a sore throat. Dang! Oh, what the hell, you only live once, so I determined not to feel sorry for myself, and to just get out there and do some stupid o'clock cycling anyway. Hacked up a lung this morning, but got myself out there, and I have to say I absolutely loved it. Went slower than usual (tourist pace), but actually found that it's easier to cycle, breathing deeply through your mouth, than to sit around struggling for breath in the house. This is what a week's kit looks like, btw:




Got out at 06:45 and headed off northwards from Leyburn (N.Yorks) to Bellerby, where I hung a left to pick up a little lane over Leyburn Moor to Redmire and Castle Bolton in Wensleydale. It didn't rain, but as you can see, it was hazy enough to spoil most of the views across the Dales:




Saw plenty of signs like this one, varying from 14% to 25%, both up and down, but I have to say they seemed to be exaggerating a bit. (I don't know whether Yorkshire folk are really prone to exaggeration .... I only have that Monty Python "Three Yorkshiremen" sketch to go by). Anyway, I got up Church Bank in Aysgarth quite comfortably, with a dodgy chest and without doing any involuntary wheelies, (which seemed mighty suspicious) yet they would have you believe it was a 25% climb. Another "17%" climb on the way back from Aysgarth can't have been more than 10% either. This particular one _was_ a steep descent, though, over the escarpment known as Preston Scar (which can also be seen in the background to the next picture). My brakes were squealing all the way down this one:




Preston Scar/Redmire Scar in the background:




Missed a little right turn at one point, and had to climb back up sharply to regain a road that took me into Castle Bolton:




Then followed a great little empty lane to Carperby:




A pretty good start to the week, this. A castle and a waterfall, all before breakfast on the first day. These are Aysgarth Falls ..... with the start of the "25%" Church Bank (just before the hairpin) visible on the left:




20.7 lumpy miles for me today, over hill and down dale. Literally thousands of rabbits out and about at that time of day, along with one stoat and several pheasants, grouse, curlew, plover and goldfinches. The dawn chorus was quite different around here from back home in Gloucestershire. The roads were very quiet, and almost everyone was courteous and careful when passing. What an absolute pleasure, despite the effects of the oncoming lurgy.
Mind you, if that was a 25% hill, then I am a dutchman.
Cheers, Wim van Donger.


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2017)

Donger said:


> Loaded up the top box with every bit of kit I could put together, and set off for the land of flat caps and whippets, not knowing what to expect from the weather. Laid it all out systematically last night, but it became all too clear that I was coming down with a chest infection and a sore throat. Dang! Oh, what the hell, you only live once, so I determined not to feel sorry for myself, and to just get out there and do some stupid o'clock cycling anyway. Hacked up a lung this morning, but got myself out there, and I have to say I absolutely loved it. Went slower than usual (tourist pace), but actually found that it's easier to cycle, breathing deeply through your mouth, than to sit around struggling for breath in the house. This is what a week's kit looks like, btw:
> View attachment 350294
> 
> Got out at 06:45 and headed off northwards from Leyburn (N.Yorks) to Bellerby, where I hung a left to pick up a little lane over Leyburn Moor to Redmire and Castle Bolton. It didn't rain, but as you can see, it was hazy enough to spoil most of the views across the Dales:
> ...


I'm reet chuffed thee packed your cycle chat jersey ( that's my best to Yorkshire dialect ) have a good week


----------



## Spiderweb (1 May 2017)

Another fine afternoon in North Yorkshire and a great 17 mile MTB ride on the local tracks and bridle ways. Came across this gargoyle at Hazlewood Castle which has a striking resemblance to the mother-in-law!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Sadly I wasn't in the group Dave,working Saturdays now.
> 
> Taxis in Cambridge are getting worse, had a few 'incidents' with them.




One pulled out on me from a give way the other day. I caught him at the lights.
In a non aggressive way I said 'don't worry about road markings and laws'

'It wasn't my fault, it was the car behind me...'


----------



## NorthernDave (1 May 2017)

Another time limited ride this morning, but I've got a couple of days off this week so hopefully I'll get a decent run out on the bike at some point...

But back to this morning and it was out on the Road Comp (still nearest the door) and up Coal Road, although I was determined to add a bit of variety to what was going to have to be another local loop, I turned right(!) onto Skeltons Lane and battled the breeze along to Thorner Lane and then the always enjoyable descent down Van Zyl Hill into Thorner.
Through the village on Main Street and onto Milner Lane for the climb up onto the ridge and the pleasant ride all the way along to Rigton Green and up onto Bramham Lane for one of my favourite secluded lanes across the countryside. The surface is still terrible in places and there are bits with far too much cr*p on the road, but I can livewith it for a back road that rarely sees any motorised traffic. Across Jewitt Lane and the climb back onto Thorner Lane, right along there for a little way and right back onto Jewitt Lane to cross my earlier path and climb back up between the fields and the drop down onto Compton Lane and along the ridge, passing a couple of cyclists heading the other way - the first people I'd seen in about 5k.
As the lane started to drop down towards Rigton Green there is a little bench overlooking the distant Wharfe valley, so I stopped for a couple of photos and a drink:













While I was taking photos a pair of red kites were effortlessly circling _just_ too far away to get a decent pic on the phone camera.
Back on the bike and down to Rigton Green then retraced my outbound route onto Milner Lane, where a hare ran across the road just in front of me, and on down the hill into Thorner.
From there it was a familiar furrow along Carr Lane onto the A58 for a sprint down to Coal Road, up the hill and then a wind assisted (at last!) blast down to home on local roads.

*17.21 miles* (27.69km) in an acceptable *1h 14m* at an average of *13.8mph*, with just *803ft* climbed. Another good ride, on largely deserted quiet roads and lanes - and warm enough for shorts too. 
Fingers crossed I'll be able to get out for a bit longer at some point this week!

And another map, as you can never have too many maps:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Another time limited ride this morning, but I've got a couple of days off this week so hopefully I'll get a decent run out on the bike at some point...


Short time here too, so just a potter up through Castleford, on Barnsdale Road up 'Mary Pannal', with a slight detour to photograph the Windmill
Then back onto the 'Roman Ridge Road' to Peckfield Bar, then a westward turn towards Garforth
After sweeping down Garforth Cliff, past (the old) Savilles Garden Centre, then a left toward Kippax just before the old railway

A few photos taken in Kippax itself, then into Allerton Bywater, & along the river (Aire) bank from The Boat Inn, back to the old Canal Toll/Parcel office

Back home, via Castleford, being held at the crossing gates on Albion Street




NorthernDave said:


> and warm enough for shorts too.


Yes, as I'd realised by the time I got to Castleford, & was_ 'lathered'_ in thermal bib-tights, long-sleeve jersey & (club) gilet over the top
Well, it seemed cold & threatening of rain, when I left home
(on the CGR again)


----------



## Tin Pot (1 May 2017)

This is actually a Her Ride Today, as I was running VO2 max intervals with my daughter following on the bike.

Always wanted to train with my kids but it never happened with my son, now my daughter is old enough and she seemed to enjoy it and finished with two laps around he block on her own


----------



## daisyj (1 May 2017)

My longest ride so far, 18 miles through Great Elm to Radstock. I struggled with Egford Lane and had to walk part of it. The weather held so it was a dry ride with some lovely views. 















Cowslips and in the hedges, lovely! I didn't get a pic of the flowers though as I was struggling up hills and couldn't stop. Foraged some wild garlic, stopped for a flapjack & drink, then headed for home. Aching now but pleased.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2017)

My ride today was 'up the dale' from my static caravan in north Yorkshire.

Wensleydale is the dale in question, and given the constant ups and downs it's a job for my ebike, currently resident in the caravan.

Within a few hundred yards I'm on a climb which qualifies for a black arrow or two on the Ordnance Survey map.

That done, it's 'undulating' to my target destination of Masham.

As you can see, most people on two wheels around here have much bigger motors than me.





I had my usual delicious bacon and egg roll from the Bordar House cafe, which is just to the left of the pic.

One of the motorcyclists was doing the same, and we had a few words.

He was riding a 1,000cc Honda, not bad for an 83-year-old.

Very well spoken gent who it turned out was a former poultry producer who had retired after flogging a 400 acre farm near Thirsk, no doubt for a vast sum.

That was in 1989, but he was still bitter about the Inland Revenue who he said 'raided' his house looking for Old Master paintings, which they were convinced he was collecting to avoid tax.

A lot of money, or should I say 'brass' in this part of the world.

The Ducati on the right of the pic was a 16-reg and would probably have cost more than £12,000.

Chat completed, I nipped round to the Co-op for a pint of milk before setting off back to the caravan.

Some rain on the return, but at least it was fairly warm.

About 19 miles, and as Magnus Magnusson could have said 'no (close) passes'.


----------



## Donger (1 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today was 'up the dale' from my static caravan in north Yorkshire.
> 
> Wensleydale is the dale in question, and given the constant ups and downs it's a job for my ebike, currently resident in the caravan.



I'll look out for you when I'm out on the road, @Pale Rider (either on the bike or in my car) ! I was riding in Wensleydale myself this morning and drove along Wensleydale and Swaledale this afternoon before going for a meal in West Witton. Will decide on the toss of a coin whether to do Richmond or Coverdale tomorrow morning (very early). I'll keep a lookout this week for anyone finding it suspiciously easy on the hills.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today was 'up the dale' from my static caravan in north Yorkshire.
> 
> Wensleydale is the dale in question, and given the constant ups and downs it's a job for my ebike, currently resident in the caravan.
> 
> ...


We have a caravan in Middleham, a beautiful part of England but cycling is pretty tough with all those hills.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2017)

After doing a bit of shopping this morning, then watching the rain clouds scudding across the sky, I decided to take a chance on a few miles this afternoon in my quest to find a new(ish) car. 
As I'd fettled the old British Eagle, by changing the tubes & tyres, as the old ones were getting a bit shabby, and some general TLC with GT-85, I thought I'd give it some fresh air.






After a mile or so around the town centre, I headed towards Wooton and Hardingstone before pushing into the headwind alongside the Washlands and home.

Missing all the rain, a pleasant, but breezy, 23 miles on the old Eagle, ready for a beer and dinner, with a couple of cars I fancy, spotted..

https://www.strava.com/activities/966188776


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2017)

Donger said:


> I'll look out for you when I'm out on the road, @Pale Rider (either on the bike or in my car) ! I was riding in Wensleydale myself this morning and drove along Wensleydale and Swaledale this afternoon before going for a meal in West Witton. Will decide on the toss of a coin whether to do Richmond or Coverdale tomorrow morning (very early). I'll keep a lookout this week for anyone finding it suspiciously easy on the hills.



Did you go to the Heifer in West Witton?

As regards the ride, I'd do Coverdale, properly remote although very up and down, even for around there.



Spiderweb said:


> We have a caravan in Middleham, a beautiful part of England but cycling is pretty tough with all those hills.



It is, realistically it's ebike-only territory for me.

I see a handful of club roadies, but hardly any leisure pootlers.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 May 2017)

Donger said:


> I'll look out for you when I'm out on the road, @Pale Rider (either on the bike or in my car) ! I was riding in Wensleydale myself this morning and drove along Wensleydale and Swaledale this afternoon before going for a meal in West Witton. Will decide on the toss of a coin whether to do Richmond or Coverdale tomorrow morning (very early). I'll keep a lookout this week for anyone finding it suspiciously easy on the hills.


The Dales bike centre in Fremington ( just outside Grinton) have a nice cafe if you are passing.


----------



## Donger (1 May 2017)

It was the Wensleydale Heifer in West Witton. Expensive but wonderful food. Saw the bike Centre near Grinton today from the car. Couldn't believe that climb over the "Cote de Grinton Moor" was only a Cat 3 in the 2015 TdF. I've ridden 3 climbs in the Alps that have been TdF Cat 1s, and that hill is up there with them for difficulty any day. If I feel better by the end of the week, I may just have a go at it, but I certainly won't be doing it without stopping!


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2017)

Donger said:


> It was the Wensleydale Heifer in West Witton. Expensive but wonderful food. Saw the bike Centre near Grinton today from the car. Couldn't believe that climb over the "Cote de Grinton Moor" was only a Cat 3 in the 2015 TdF. I've ridden 3 climbs in the Alps that have been TdF Cat 1s, and that hill is up there with them for difficulty any day. If I feel better by the end of the week, I may just have a go at it, but I certainly won't be doing it without stopping!



I've been to the Heifer a couple of times.

A real treat, as you say, although I found the food to be very rich so you need to be in full blow out mode to be up for it.

I've thought about a ride to the bike place at Grinton.

It would mean approaching from Leyburn, and clambering over whichever moor it is above Bolton Abbey.

Not something to be undertaken lightly, even on an ebike.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I've been to the Heifer a couple of times.
> 
> A real treat, as you say, although I found the food to be very rich so you need to be in full blow out mode to be up for it.
> 
> ...


I've ridden Middleham up to Leyburn then onto Grinton Moor past the Army firing ranges (a bit of climbing but not too bad) then down into Grinton, coffee at The Dales Bike centre (Reeth is worth a little look, cafe there too), head back to Grinton and follow the road by the River Swale all the way to Richmond (a bit lumpy but not hilly).


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> I've ridden Middleham up to Leyburn then onto Grinton Moor past the Army firing ranges (a bit of climbing but not too bad) then down into Grinton, coffee at The Dales Bike centre (Reeth is worth a little look, cafe there too), head back to Grinton and follow the road by the River Swale all the way to Richmond (a bit lumpy but not hilly).



Good point, approaching via the Garrison would be the (relatively) flatter route, although I reckon a bit busier for motor traffic.

The army lost a chopper up there a few years ago.

And I've still never seen a tank, despite all the turning/parking spaces at junctions.


----------



## Katherine (1 May 2017)

Feeling tired and achey and accomplished. Another century ride today, this time with the club. What a difference riding with a group makes. Bit windy and dark clouds with some spitty rain this morning. Lunch at the Winsford garden centre where I had Staffordshire oat cakes for the first time.. Rather good. Then a lovely sunny afternoon. The ride finished at the pub, where the first half pint of Wainwright's did not touch the sides, so I was bought another pint! 100 miles around Cheshire is certainly not flat but the ups were rewarded with lovely downs. Lovely countryside, pretty villages with lots of new views to appreciate.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Good point, approaching via the Garrison would be the (relatively) flatter route, although I reckon a bit busier for motor traffic.
> 
> The army lost a chopper up there a few years ago.
> 
> And I've still never seen a tank, despite all the turning/parking spaces at junctions.


I didn't mean approach via Catterick Garrison, I was meaning passing the remote army firing ranges which are on The first part of Grinton moor itself. As you said Catterick Garrison is definitely busier and not as scenic.
I've not seen a tank for many years but they used to be really common place.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 May 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> I didn't mean approach via Catterick Garrison, I was meaning passing the remote army firing ranges which are on The first part of Grinton moor itself. As you said Catterick Garrison is definitely busier and not as scenic.
> I've not seen a tank for many years but they used to be really common place.



I think I grasp it - only one black arrow against on the OS map which isn't so bad.

My new motorcycling friend said he'd been to a cafe earlier at Bellerby, which I may have seen passing in the car.

If I recall, it's in farm buildings and there's also a motorcycle repair business there.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> I think I grasp it - only one black arrow against on the OS map which isn't so bad.
> 
> My new motorcycling friend said he'd been to a cafe earlier at Bellerby, which I may have seen passing in the car.
> 
> If I recall, it's in farm buildings and there's also a motorcycle repair business there.


Yes I cycle from Richmond through Bellerby and back to Middleham and I have seen the farm,cafe, repair business but never stopped for a brew.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 May 2017)

The forecast today wasn't at all promising, but in the end it was a fantastic day....hello Mr Blue Sky!.After Hawkvegas, I headed for Little Langdale via the Drunken Duck and Colwith, with a few minor climbs to warm up on before the biggie...Wrynose-just a man and his will to survive. After the likes of the Bealach Na Ba , Winnats and The Struggle, it didn't feel too painful, though it does save one of the,er, best bits till last. Such is the way of all things. Good luck to anyone doing the Fred Whitton next week and having to tackle Hardknott followed by the Big W after 100 odd miles. However today I was heading down Dunnerdale via Cockley Beck and after taking in the views it was time to whizz downhill in the sunshine. What goes up must come down!Dunnerdale is a lovely scenic quiet valley and gives you a new perspective on old favourites like the Coniston Fells and Harter Fell.
I stopped for a swift one at the Newfield Inn, Seathwaite (cheers);after all after Wrynose I'd earned it. Kiln Bank took me back towards the A593 a few miles south of Torver, with a few chevrons to despatch on the way. , then I turned off towards Woodland and Subberthwaite Common. This is a steady climb with a few 16% or thereabouts sections,which is longer than Kiln Bank but less intense. A left turn took me towards Water Yeat and the foot of Coniston Water via a lot of gates (to keep our woolly friends from straying). The road up the east side of Coniston Water is always a pleasure to ride in either direction, especially on a sunny day-by now the sun was starting to break through the clouds again.. Who knows, maybe it might even warm up a bit every now and then. Oh yes, then another climb past Brantwood to meet the B road from Coniston to Hawkshead . Good thing I packed extra Jaffa cake bars. Just a short sprint down the road past Knipe Fold,and after passing the Drunken Duck earlier in the afternoon, I wasn't about to pass it again. After a quick Catnap, I had an easy few miles home via Wray Castle, and the Windermere lakeside path. A few more gentle undulations, but I'd done the hard part..... Bikeyaa!


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 May 2017)

I hadn't quite done enough cycling this past weekend, so in order to make amends, and get this month's imperial ton completed, simultaneously, I added this, yesterday.

https://www.relive.cc/view/966624942

120 odd miles, with over 5000 ft of climbing should do it.







We went past here.





Up here.





And down here.







53/39 chainset is perfect for going up hill a lot.

My phone didn't have any room for new pictures, so I used old photos of the same route, but other than that, the hail storm on the return leg, and one p*ncture, 9 ( mostly new to me ) riders, got their maiden 100 mile ride completed.
.


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> Feeling tired and achey and accomplished. Another century ride today, this time with the club. What a difference riding with a group makes. Bit windy and dark clouds with some spitty rain this morning. Lunch at the Winsford garden centre where I had Staffordshire oat cakes for the first time.. Rather good. Then a lovely sunny afternoon. The ride finished at the pub, where the first half pint of Wainwright's did not touch the sides, so I was bought another pint! 100 miles around Cheshire is certainly not flat but the ups were rewarded with lovely downs. Lovely countryside, pretty villages with lots of new views to appreciate.



Great effort @Katherine. Cheshire is surprisingly lumpy in places. In any case, 100 miles of any terrain is a real achievement


----------



## Vantage (2 May 2017)

Looking like it'll be a nice ride today 






Which it was!
Warm sunshine and little wind meant I had a ride which for the most part was done in short sleeves.
As I enjoyed Saturday's ride so much, I did it again but left out the Horwich back streets this time. I was running out of steam by the time I was on the return leg through Rivingtons lanes.
I was a bit slower today probably due to the new anti depressants but it meant I could enjoy the scenery more and as I made a few extra rest stops, the phone's camera was used more.


----------



## i hate hills (2 May 2017)

Monday - 10 mile out on the MTB. Old fav route round by the golf course down into Little Brechin , Pittendriech , then back into town, then back out again taking in the Stannochy and Burghill before heading home to get ready for the Backshift.


----------



## I like Skol (2 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Unlucky. Those are all my local climbs. Joel Lane (the one to the top of Werneth Low) is a tough one but Longhurst Lane is really nice except the final kicker isn't it?
> 
> I do Gorsey Brow every now and then as it's only a couple of miles from me. One tip though...only do it on a dry, warm day. The steepest bit (and we're talking 25%) needs you to get out of the saddle. If it's damp you'll spin and it becomes a real struggle. One final tip for Gorsey Brow.....if you come from Charlesworth (as you were planning on doing) cycle past the turn off to GB for a bit, then turn around to get a run at the left turn. It starts v steep so a bit of momentum will help





I like Skol said:


> All this talk of Gorsey Brow got me wondering where this fearful climb was. I know the road, have been down a couple times and don't remember it being anything impressive. Guess I know where I will be heading next time the opportunity arises......





nickyboy said:


> You know I'm no great shakes as a climber right? Well I've done hill repeats on Gorsey Brow so it's not _that_ hard. It's steep at the bottom but you're fresh...then there is a decent stretch of 10% where you can spin it up. The only hard bit is the very top where it's 25%. You'll have no problem



With the above posts still rattling around in my head this morning I decided to capitalise on the great weather, a bit of spare time and headed off to ride in the sunshine and bag some hills. After delivering my youngest lad to school by bicycle I then continued the ride, starting with an ascent of the west face of Hartshead Pike climbing up Lily Lanes which peaks at 12% gradient just by the old church. I skirted around the side of the actual summit then dropped back towards Ashton on Mossley Rd. My speed down here hit 40+ mph without much effort and this happened a few times during the ride, it really was a good day for going fast. From Ashton I climbed Crescent Rd towards Dukinfield and Hyde. There are easier ways into Hyde but it is a worthwhile urban climb if you are looking for a little workout while enroute.
In Hyde I made straight for Joel Lane. It's a hill I have done many times and holds no fear for me and today was no different, a pleasant climb with the sun shining, birds singing and drivers being considerate. Coming down the other side is much more fun though as Cowlishaw Rd has bits of 15% gradient with twists and turns to match 

From Compstall it was now just a simple matter of covering the miles up the Glossop Rd towards Charlesworth and Broadbottom to get to Gorsey Brow. The Glossop Rd has a bit of a reputation as a rat run but today the trip along here was pleasant and the few motorists that did pass me did so with due consideration. The views of the Etherow Valley as I rode along this stretch were quite spectacular in the sunshine and in my mind I was whisked away to some Italian hillside.
After a quick descent to the valley floor to cross the Etherow I was soon turning into Gorsey Brow and ignoring the advice of @nickyboy to pass the road and turn back I started the climb. I have to admit that I had skim-read the description of the climb and after the initial steep section was despatched I was comfortably climbing the easier bit wondering what all the fuss was about when the road began to steepen again. Boy did it get steep! On the lower sections I had kept a couple of gears in reserve but now it was time to flick the levers and press them into action. I was in no risk of grinding to a halt but I can imagine that for someone hitting that at the end of a long day and with no knowledge of how long it goes on for it would be very tempting to give in and stop.
Anyway, after the final small/easy climb over Mottram cutting I arrived back home with a pleasant 24 hilly miles under my belt having squeezed the ride in between my parenting duties and the long list of chores I am now grinding through.

I would rather be back out on my bike!


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> With the above posts still rattling around in my head this morning I decided to capitalise on the great weather, a bit of spare time and headed off to ride in the sunshine and bag some hills. After delivering my youngest lad to school by bicycle I then continued the ride, starting with an ascent of the west face of Hartshead Pike climbing up Lily Lanes which peaks at 12% gradient just by the old church. I skirted around the side of the actual summit then dropped back towards Ashton on Mossley Rd. My speed down here hit 40+ mph without much effort and this happened a few times during the ride, it really was a good day for going fast. From Ashton I climbed Crescent Rd towards Dukinfield and Hyde. There are easier ways into Hyde but it is a worthwhile urban climb if you are looking for a little workout while enroute.
> In Hyde I made straight for Joel Lane. It's a hill I have done many times and holds no fear for me and today was no different, a pleasant climb with the sun shining, birds singing and drivers being considerate. Coming down the other side is much more fun though as Cowlishaw Rd has bits of 15% gradient with twists and turns to match
> 
> From Compstall it was now just a simple matter of covering the miles up the Glossop Rd towards Charlesworth and Broadbottom to get to Gorsey Brow. The Glossop Rd has a bit of a reputation as a rat run but today the trip along here was pleasant and the few motorists that did pass me did so with due consideration. The views of the Etherow Valley as I rode along this stretch were quite spectacular in the sunshine and in my mind I was whisked away to some Italian hillside.
> ...



Well done @I like Skol . You should have said, I would have popped out with my cow bell to cheer you up the steep bit of Gorsey Brow

You're next task......Apple Street/Cock Brow. Also very local and actually harder than Gorsey Brow or Cowlishaw Lane.

https://goo.gl/maps/x1aCowYjE212

Having said that I've managed it so I'm sure you'll have no problem


----------



## I like Skol (2 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Also very local and actually harder than Gorsey Brow or Cowlishaw Lane.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/x1aCowYjE212
> 
> Having said that I've managed it so I'm sure you'll have no problem


I recognise the street view without having to look up the location, it's the back road up Werneth Low from the Hattersley side. Have ridden it a number of times over the years and wouldn't have thought it was steeper than the steep bit of Gorsey Brow?


----------



## Donger (2 May 2017)

Yorkshire Dales, day 2: Feeling a bit rough this morning, both with a cold, and a little bit saddle sore, so left home a bit later than yesterday at 07:15 and decided not to go too far. Taking @Pale Rider 's advice, I headed for Coverdale today. I must say he was spot on. It was well worth doing it, but it is very up and down. My bike was complaining a bit on the climbs ... sounded like bottom bracket, but no lateral movement in the cranks, and only creaked when in the granny ring. A new one on me. (???) So with rider and bike both seemingly crocked, (the brakes are also becoming a bit squealy), I headed off out of Leyburn for a 22.4 mile lumpy loop.
After a quiet and pleasant amble South via Harmby, Spennithorne and East Witton, I turned towards Coverdale and instantly the lanes were completely traffic free.
Crossed the River Ure by this wonderful old bridge:




soon followed by a bridge over the River Cover (telling me I was on the right road). As I hung a right at East Witton, a smoky old Landrover passed me giving a good four foot clearance, but I still felt a warm blast of diesel fumes firing out of its sideways pointing exhaust pipe with enough force to part the hairs on my legs! Something about East Witton looked incredibly familiar, but I couldn't put my finger on it. Perhaps a little like Hutton le Hole, or maybe it reminded me of somewhere in the Cotswolds? Anyone know if it has featured in any TV dramas?




At the top end of the village green, the roads converge and become a single track lane, and there is a signpost saying you are entering the Yorkshire Dales National Park. Like yesterday in Wensleydale, it instantly became Bunny Central. Thousands of rabbits everywhere. Some flung themselves suicidally in front of me, scampering for bolt holes in the hedges or stone walls, and sending the dust flying on the road surface. You could actually hear their little paws scrambling. By the time I got the camera out, the last little white scuts were just disappearing down holes. Just too fast for me.




There were lambs everywhere, too, but they all scarpered at the site of a giant on a bike, too.
Picked up the River Cover:




... and followed an undulating road above the South bank past Caldbergh and into West Scrafton:




The road then plunged steeply down to a bridge over the river, before climbing a tad less steeply (thankfully) back up above the opposite bank. I took a left turn and carried on through Gammersgill as far as Horsehouse before turning around.




Here I took my one and only selfie. Once again, characteristically though inexplicably stern looking. 




Thought I'd air the Cyclechat kit at least once on this trip. After overdressing and overheating yesterday, today I made the classic mistake of looking out of only one window to determine the weather before deciding which kit to wear. It was gloriously sunny and blue out of that window. Unfortunately it was cold and almost foggy everywhere else ... including where I was heading. Still, it warmed up a bit, and I generated my own heat, so shorts and short-sleeved top worked OK.
Enjoyed the descent into Wensley from "Middleham Low Moor" (which was quite high enough for me, thank you) and dragged my weary frame back in to Leyburn. Don't know if I'll be well enough for a ride tomorrow (might have a day off), but once again I loved the cycling around here.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (2 May 2017)

Donger said:


> Yorkshire Dales, day 2: Feeling a bit rough this morning, both with a cold, and a little bit saddle sore, so left home a bit later than yesterday at 07:15 and decided not to go too far. Taking @Pale Rider 's advice, I headed for Coverdale today. I must say he was spot on. It was well worth doing it, but it is very up and down. My bike was complaining a bit on the climbs ... sounded like bottom bracket, but no lateral movement in the cranks, and only creaked when in the granny ring. A new one on me. (???) So with rider and bike both seemingly crocked, (the brakes are also becoming a bit squealy), I headed off out of Leyburn for a 22.4 mile lumpy loop.
> After a quiet and pleasant amble South via Harmby, Spennithorne and East Witton, I turned towards Coverdale and instantly the lanes were completely traffic free.
> Crossed the River Ure by this wonderful old bridge:
> View attachment 350492
> ...


These ruddy colds do seem to have the knack of appearing when we go on holiday don't they! Hoping you feel better later in the week. Fair play for getting out in spite of it


----------



## nickyboy (2 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I recognise the street view without having to look up the location, it's the back road up Werneth Low from the Hattersley side. Have ridden it a number of times over the years and wouldn't have thought it was steeper than the steep bit of Gorsey Brow?



You may be right. I think it's that rippled concrete surface with all the potholes and drainage channels across Cock Brow that makes it a struggle

I think those two are the hardest to maintain forward momentum on that are local to us. Cowlishaw Lane is also really hard (more than 20%) in places too


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2017)

Donger said:


> Yorkshire Dales, day 2: Feeling a bit rough this morning, both with a cold, and a little bit saddle sore, so left home a bit later than yesterday at 07:15 and decided not to go too far. Taking @Pale Rider 's advice, I headed for Coverdale today. I must say he was spot on. It was well worth doing it, but it is very up and down. My bike was complaining a bit on the climbs ... sounded like bottom bracket, but no lateral movement in the cranks, and only creaked when in the granny ring. A new one on me. (???) So with rider and bike both seemingly crocked, (the brakes are also becoming a bit squealy), I headed off out of Leyburn for a 22.4 mile lumpy loop.
> After a quiet and pleasant amble South via Harmby, Spennithorne and East Witton, I turned towards Coverdale and instantly the lanes were completely traffic free.
> Crossed the River Ure by this wonderful old bridge:
> View attachment 350492
> ...



Glad you're enjoying the great cycling up here in Yorkshire @Donger 

East Witton has featured in All Creatures Great and Small - maybe that's where you've seen it? It's also where Richard Whiteley is buried, apparently.


----------



## Roadhump (2 May 2017)

My first ride out on my 19 year old Rockhopper for 15 months this evening. I seem to have outgrown my trusty mountain bike, especially as there are not many options for off road cycling round here, and I now use my hybrid or road bike all the time. However, I am doing some observing at a Bikeability training session later this week and need a bike. I can't use the road bike because I would have to walk round on cleats all day, and my hybrid's brakes broke the other day so that is in for repair, and I might not get it back in time. I thought of buying a pub bike but my sensible self told my impulsive self that my Rockhopper could save me a few quid. Just to make sure it is okay to use, I decided to take it for a spin along Southport Coast Road and into the nature reserve between Ainsdale and Freshfield for a ride.

It was working well and I found myself powering along steadily, quite enjoying the off road bits which seem a novelty after so long avoiding them. My Mapmyride app told me I did just over 15 miles at an average speed of 13.4 mph, which isn't bad considering the weight and design of the bike.

Took a few photos along the way.






















My 19 year old mountain bike - still in good shape but I can't believe I used to commute 16 miles each way on this a few years ago.


----------



## iandg (2 May 2017)

A spin on the trails after work. Sun shining and first ride in shorts. I don't go chasing Strava segments anymore, but its a good feeling when you notch up a few PBs 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/967896302/embed/5c938ec3457bd89cc17741d500ccedff89b3b1fa


https://www.relive.cc/view/967896302


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2017)

My ride yesterday was a trip to Wallingford to the bank instead of going to Didcot. I stopped of at Rides On Air bike shop for a coffee and a half price Bakewell tart and had a sniff round the lovely new bikes. It was a FAB morning, no wind, bright and sunny riding through the country lanes around here and..... AND they have started to repair some of the bloody awful potholes. A 19.25 mile loop. 




A crochet bike for the @Hill Wimp & @hopless500 






A typical gaff in Brighwell cum Sotwell. 






A village hall in Brightwell.


----------



## Stonechat (3 May 2017)

As I will be upping the efforts soon to prepare for the Sportive in June, decided to do an FTP test today.
Did just over 20 minutes before the test, and fairly hard to ensure I was warmed up, then went up and down Thorpe bypass as hard as I could

Result FTP 176W, not much but an improvement over last two months (not surprising since I was coming back after lay off)

Overall 21.73 miles @ 17.8 mph
Not much climbing just motorway bridges

19 mph during the hard effort not bad as one way was into the wind

https://www.strava.com/activities/968850205


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

@CarlP - great minds etc etc etc.  As soon as I saw that bike I thought of Hopless and Hill Wimp too. And that's _*before*_ I saw the caption. 

Need to persuade my parental unit to make me one of those as she's rather into crochet too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2017)

A few days off work so decided to get out and get the May imperial century done. Also decided to go tick off some more explorer squares at the same time.

Weather forecast was for it to be cloudy and windy but not particularly cold.

Set off under the cloud and I headed roughly east for the first 25 miles and with a north westerly wind it was pretty easy going, the sun even made an appearance for an hour or so and I thought I was going to have an easy day, but then I turned and for the next 60 miles I was pretty much either going north or east and it was stupidly hard work. By the time I got to the cafe stop I was completely cream crackered. 

A 20 minute rest with a cup of tea, can of coke and large slice of cake and I was ready to go. The last 25 miles were very easy as I headed either south or west thought the cloud was getting darker and it looked like it wanted to rain, however I arrived home dry.

. A tad under 112 miles done and 35 more squares ticked off, still on 18x18 square but today's ride was more about expanding one corner of my square for future growth. Eddington number now up to 99 as well.

https://www.strava.com/activities/969052021


----------



## srw (3 May 2017)

I got almost no riding in last week, so I'm trying to ramp up a bit this week - at the moment all miles are good miles. I'm doing some training today and tomorrow at our Horsley training centre, so I got up early enough to ride out from Guildford. This was on my hack ex-mountain bike, slightly souped up with commuting tyres, a rack and a dynohub. About 10 miles





Despite appearances I didn't go on the A3. In fact apart from short stretches at the beginning, middle and end it was entirely off-road. I have previously done this on a Brompton....

I'll see how I feel tomorrow about doing it one or both ways. I'm there again next week, so might do the same again.

Here's the obligatory photo for this time of year of some bluebells.


----------



## Lee_M (3 May 2017)

went out on a nice relaxed 40 miler with a friend following heart surgery - except it was a bit fast. dropped her off then went into chester for an ice cream and extend the ride to round up to a nice 100km


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2017)

Traded my Dawes, a good bike, just about an inch or so too small, for a Schwinn Mirada, just about the right size, came with the rack, and a set of shifters that may allow conversion to a drop bar tourer. A good and hearty 12 miles into University to run errands for Mrs.GA and get an ankle brace to assuage a symptom of my present ailment. I also perused chocolates in the CVS before heading home. Cloudy, but no rain, I've been able to ride between the torrents here in the rainy season in the States. I only saw one other cyclist on the trail in town, same older fellow as I usually see, and another fellow on a ten-speed racer nearer home, after the uphill slog. A good, though cool day for a ride, and the Mirada worked out well also.
52F,11C
Winds SE10
Relative humidity 64%
Barometer 30.09 1021.7mb


----------



## Donger (4 May 2017)

Yorkshire Dales. Day 4, Ride 3. Recovering nicely from saddle soreness, but my cold is as thick as ever. Never mind. Made the most of the glorious sunshine and took the opportunity to ride around here while I can. Started off heading out Northwestwards from Leyburn up the Moor Road up to Leyburn Moor. In amongst the unusual bird noises, I started to hear a "twang, twang, twang" sound, and pulled over to check I hadn't got a loose spoke. Turns out it was the red flag flapping against a flagpole on the army firing range! Headed on over Grinton Moor, accompanied by bunnies, grouse, plover, curlew and oystercatchers.




What a wonderfully wild and scenic place it is. As I was nearing the top of the climb, a bus full of squaddies arrived for rifle practice, and someone in a Landrover drove around raising all the red warning flags. A cue for me not to hang around.




What a fantastic descent into Grinton. In this picture you can see the village of Reeth (just above Grinton on the North side of Swaledale) and the road climbing up to the desolate valley of Arkengarthdale up towards the remote Tan Hill Inn (of Dick Turpin fame).




A selfie of sorts:




And a forced smile selfie:




Turned right at Grinton and had a pleasant little ride along the South bank of the Swale before turning towards Stainton and past some nice bluebell woods. I was having too much fun to turn back for Leyburn just yet, so I did a by-passing loop out towards Catterick Camp and back via Hauxwell, Finghall and Harmby. Here I encountered one or two solo cyclists and this little group. The area to the SE of Leyburn looked like perfect cycling country to me. Very quiet roads and gently undulating, rather than hilly.



Made my way at comfortable tourist pace back into Leyburn via Harmby (using a bit of local knowledge I had picked up the other day, and avoiding a steep little pitch up from Spennithorne). Completed the loop when I arrived back at Moor Road in Leyburn:



.... leaving only one last climb back into the housing estate.
Another brilliant ride today. So glad I didn't sit around feeling sorry for myself. I always reckon you just have to play the cards you have been dealt. Turns out I had an ace up my sleeve today. What great cycling country, and what superb weather. 27.1 miles today.
Can't wait to get back out there. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

Wow, that scenery is just amazing!


----------



## Tin Pot (4 May 2017)

Ide Hill/Toys Hill

48.75km +800m

2hrs36,IF 0.77 (A bit higher than I was targeting)


----------



## redvision95 (4 May 2017)

Just a short and slow ride around today. 
A couple of laps around the lake and then a ride through the park and onto the dog walkers path and up above the canal where I stopped and ate my at my favourite spot. A Nice slow ride back. A total of seven miles.


----------



## Vantage (4 May 2017)

Another ride for me today! That's 3 this week already! Only just under 10 miles but I managed to get right into the moors....the perks of living on the edge of town 
I'd strapped the new 38c Voyager Hypers on this morning and planned a route that took in a lane I'd never before used and an trail up the side of Winter Hill that I hadn't used in a good 12 or so years and was last ridden on a mountain bike....today would be interesting.
Leaving the house and making my way to the main road was lightning fast (OK 20mph  ) thanks to a nice tail wind.
Boot Lane was a pleasant surprise as while it is literally 0.7 of a mile from home, it felt like I was right in the countryside. There's even a farm next to it.
Turning right off that it was uphill for a while, across the main road and onto another country lane-ish type of road where I faced a little more climbing and a not-too-strong headwind. After a short downhill I turned left onto Edge Lane and some serious (to me) climbing.
Before I'd reached the first bend my MP3 play list had finished and I couldn't be ar**ed finding another one so the earphones were packed away and I enjoyed the piece and quiet that is "middle of nowhere" silence. Wind and a couple squawking crows...that's about it.
Bend after bend after climb after climb followed (I friggin hate climbing!) but the views were becoming more and more spectacular. One of the joys of being high up.




Still more climbing to come. Grrr.

3.5miles into my outing and I was about to enter off roading country. Woohoo! I'd brought the wrong bike! Whoa! But god I was loving it. The bike was bouncing all over the place. The tyres slipping and sliding everywhere. The wind trying to pick me up and take me away. WTF??? Where did that wind come from? All of a sudden I was very much aware that the breeze formerly pushing me along was now a fricken hurricane and at one point while I was trying to take that all so important pic, I was standing with my feet apart struggling to stay upright. I had to lay the bike on the ground as it literally wouldn't stay upright on its stand.




As I rode further the trail got bumpier and soon I was navigating my way around fist sized rocks. Nothing to your average fat tyred rig but bloody rough to a touring bike. One couple who were walking their dog moved to the side for me and as I passed, I thanked them and said "Shoulda bought a mountain bike!" I'm sure I heard them laugh. 
Eventually I reached the transmitter tower service road and started the long slow slog up to the Manx Air disaster memorial. Once there, I sat down and stuffed my face with a Kelloggs Strawberry Nutrigrain bar and a Mars bar. Good honest down to earth health food. As I munched away, I pondered how I was to make my way back down the road. The wind was really strong up here and whilst it was a tail wind of sorts, the road was bendy. The wind would inevitably hit me from the side at some point. I wondered how the emergency services would find my mangled body in the long moorland grass. Maybe my recently polished stem would reflect the sunlight? Unless the bike was mangled too. Jeez what a thought!
I set off and within a few pedal strokes was freewheeling along at 20 odd mph. 25 came. 30 came. 32.5 came. I chickened out as the bike was all over the place and I slammed the brakes on. 15mph was sane.
I reached the bottom and got back onto the main road home. Via a detour along Boot Lane


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 May 2017)

The ankle is still swollen and technicolour too but with exercise I've got much of the movement back. So time to test it on the bike. I loosened the cleat tension on the pedal and opened up the laces on my shoe so my oversize foot would fit and headed out. The plan was to do a shortish one but brain nav crashed. By the time it rebooted I was on the Ashleworth run. What the heck - I just kept going anyway.

The wind helped on the way south but hindered heading north. Sunshine made it all worthwhile. The ankle seemed to behave quite well but unclipping was a bit tricky. I decided to stop for a rest at Forthampton and couldn't unclip. I kept rolling on until I got my foot unclipped. That ankle rotation is uncomfortable when attempting to put some force into it. The headwind was severe from Longdon to Tunnel Hill. I was glad to get back into the shelter of the lanes. A bit more headwind awaited my final few miles but I was pleased with the ankle test. It looks like it has held up fine. 43 smiles (more than I'd planned!)


----------



## Ian H (4 May 2017)

The usual Wednesday pootle to the pub.


----------



## Roadhump (4 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Wow, that scenery is just amazing!


Here, here, I'll second that.


----------



## srw (4 May 2017)

Out to Horsley again.

And back again via the polling station...





The ride back to Guildford is downhill just about all the way, but the buggers have put the polling station three-quarters of the way up a steep hill, on a one-way street. I regained just about all the height I'd lost, and ended up walking down the hill.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 May 2017)

Well after a few great days hiking in Exmoor it was back to the commute today, so just over 20 miles up to the airport and back.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/970873718

I went for a little Jolly up some hills, and into the countryside.







The bike with the Tannus tyres






Fields.






More fields.






St Barnabas Church.






Fascinating place.

Nice evening for a ride


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

Rode to the polling station at tea time and cast my votes.  Returning officer admired my bike.  Then I pedalled off, tourist pace, on my usual 14 mile loop via Way Head, Coveney, Ely and Downham.

First time I've been on the bike since my bout of sinusitis. Felt good to be back out after three weeks of the lurgies.  Loads of conker trees in bloom, bluebells and forget-me-nots are doing fabby in the verges, the oil seed rape blossom smells fantastic and those periwinkles near Isle Vets are still flowering. Loads of pheasants in the fields and almost I flattened a suicidal chicken on a downhill stretch... 

Was beautiful and sunny when I started out, but the further I went the colder, greyer and windier it got. Rode most of the stretch between Coveney and Ely on the drops and in the granny gears.  Was blowing a right hoolie by the time I got home, but made it back just as it started to rain. 

A bit  now, but easily remedied by a judicious dosing of things chocolatey.


----------



## cubey (5 May 2017)

A quick outing before work and the rush hour traffic, still caught some of it though even at 7.30 Lovely bright and brisk morning, the gales from yesterday have gone. 





Had a rest at the top of the Haigh rd climb, a few admirers of the CUbe, me thinks.




"I cannot believe your running Continentals there..............!"


----------



## Stonechat (5 May 2017)

Pretty much a training ride this morning with the idea of spending different times in different zones
Ths was not made easier by the gusting winds

The route was made up, did a pretty normal ride to Lightwater, this time managing to avoid the main road, back to Chertsey and Looping twice to Thorpe and Virginia Water, and for good measure went to Shepperton and back on the way back

First hour was zone 2 then mixed 2 and 3 with recoveries and some zone 4 then thrown in

Did 46.56 miles @ 16.0 mph, not bad when there was so much wind and serveral recovery periods

Rolling hilly route, 1395 feet climbed.

The last road back was so easy with the wind, if I had been fresher I would have attacked the Strava KOM time,

Strava website playing up a bit, had to manuall upload it

https://www.strava.com/activities/971932644/

Still it was fine throughout and had shorts back on today


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2017)

Remember in Mondays ride report that I said I'd got a few days off this week, so was looking to get some time on the bike?
Well today is Friday and I've just been out on my first ride since posting that.... Who'd make plans, eh? 

A bit time limited, so it was never going to be an epic ride and although the weather looked lovely through the window there was a fair breeze blowing, which was right in my face as I ploughed the familiar furrow up Coal Road. Lots more cars about at 9am during the week too...
Anyhow, right onto Skeltons Lane and a bit of respite from the howling wind behind the hedges and making much better progress, until about two thirds of the way along where temporary traffic lights stopped the fun.
Eventually through and left for the descent down Sandhills (Van Zyl Hill) into Thorner, back into the wind. Anyone who knows this hill will know that despite the lumpy road surface, on a normal day you could freewheel down the hill and still be topping 30mph by the bottom. Today I was pedalling and just keeping above 20mph...
Through the village with the slight climb onto Main Street, past the church and onto Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge and back into the wind, mercifully mainly sheltered behind the sturdy hedges on either side of the road.
Carried on to East Rigton, then Rigton Green and up onto Bramham Lane.
You might also remember how I've commented previously about this often deserted lane through the countryside? Well today it was the busiest I've ever seen it. First it was a rambler, then a bloke jogging, then two very cheerful female joggers, then another female runner - pushing a double buggy with little ones in, then a horse rider and finally as I approached Thorner Lane, a pair of dog walkers to complete the set 
Right at the junction and back along to Milner Lane, to retrace my outbound route, but now with the wind at my back which was much more fun.
Stopped about half way along for a drink and a couple of photos:








(After taking this photo, I laid the bike down on the grass as it was constantly wobbling and in danger of getting blown over)




Refreshed it was back in the saddle and on along the ridge, then down into Thorner and back along Main Street, deciding to bite the bullet and tackle the climb up Sandhills with the wind at my back, which was still an effort but much better than it usually is. 
Negotiated the road works on Skeltons Lane again, then Coal Road and local roads down to home, all with the wind at my back again 

*14.06 miles* (22.62km) in a steady *1h 2m* at an average of *13.5mph*, with a devilish *666ft* climbed

Good to get out and quite a few cyclists out despite the time, although the pollen count is playing havoc with my hayfever this year and I'm paying for each ride.

And lastly, a map:


----------



## cosmicbike (5 May 2017)

I had great plans of doing one of the HDW routes I missed over the past few weeks, but none seemed to fit with the prevailing strong and gusty wind, so I just followed my nose. Cracking pace for the first 25 miles or so, and it became apparent why when I got back to WGP. Nasty headwind most of the way home. Passed my regular recumbent trike rider at the side of the road just inside the park, was going to ask if he was OK then realised he was sat in the trike reading a book in the sunshine! What a great way to spend a morning. Passing Lyne on the way home spotted a chap walking his bike along so swung road to see if I could help, turns out chain broken and he'd left tools at home. Offered to assist as I carry chain link extractor and spare links etc, but gent was only half a mile from home so was happy to walk.
Nice to get out in shorts and sleeves, and great in the sunshine. 40 miles done, think that's going to be the longest this weekend as apparently I have some work in the garden, another week when I'm off on Sunday, but not going to be going on a Club ride...


----------



## Old jon (5 May 2017)

A ride of two days, for a change, the 3rd and 4th of May. Someone suggested riding a part of the Way of the Roses. I have never knowingly ridden any of it, because I did not know it was there, a sad lack in my education which I was keen to rectify. So I started here:--






So off we went. We did, but my Garmin did not ‘cos I neglected to start it until we had covered a fair stretch of road from Harrogate railway station. Mug! So, a bit of town riding, the Nidderdale Greenway, up past the Gardners and along that road / shared path to Knaresborough. Cross the Nidd, there is a bridge provided, up the hill and I think out along the Boroughbridge road to the left turn for Farnham, where a right turn gives another hill to climb. Continue to Arkendale, and on to Marton,, a stretch of the B 6265 until the left turn for Great Ouseburn. Cross the river on the Aldwark toll bridge, a first crossing in mumbletylotsof years for me. Linton on Ouse next, through Newton on the same river and on to Beningbrough Hall and its Farm Shop and café. Grub and a drink, just after moving off we sighted bluebells. Photographs were taken.
Bluebells:--





And the bikes leaning haphazardly . . .






Eventually, off we pedalled again, Shipton by Beningbrough being the next village on the way, followed by Overton and a very pleasant traffic free ride past Rawcliffe alongside the river most of the way into York. We had sort of thought to travel a little further on the first day’s ride, but an inspired bit of navigating had us facing the Gillygate pub shortly after the first sight of the old walls, so we took the hint, went in, and arranged a room for the night. Excellent in all respects, they even conspired to let us win fourth place in the pub quiz later in the evening, after we had sampled some of the wares of other beer providers in York . . .

The sun rose. So did we, a little later than that. And off we rode, still heading about east and with no firm destination, just ride the Way of the Roses until we decided not to. The wind was a bit on the strong side of things, and a bit of a headwind into a poor bargain. That is over egging it a bit, there was a breeze, but not one of those where you have to pedal downhill. Mostly.
The morning was a bit like this



Evidence of the breeze, if anyone can see what little hair I have.






I have just looked at the map provided by Garmin. Murton, Dunnington and Gate Helmsley, I must have blinked there, ‘cos I cannot remember it. Stamford Bridge, the approach was rather good, it seems to be the old railway line, ending at the Station House, a pub these days. We rode on, still on the paper map Way of the Roses, and the next place of any size was Pocklington. Again, good, easy and quiet riding, there is a bit of unsurfaced track in there, road tyres in anything but dry conditions would be um, interesting. After eating, oh, and drinking, this was when we turned around. No particular reason, and we will finish this some time, hopefully in less windy conditions. It was a much swifter ride back to York, over the same route with one minor detour when we both missed seeing a sign. Sort of incredible, that, just demonstrates that roads are different in opposite directions.

Opposite direction,



A gentle couple of days riding, loads and loads of fun, and more to look forward to when we return. A bit short of seventy miles, which was plenty for this pannier novice. The Garmin has little to say about the vertical component of the rides, so I will say nowt at all. Except, how good it all was.
Maps, I almost forgot












The afternoon was the same, with a minor detour


----------



## gavgav (5 May 2017)

I managed to bag the early Friday management finish from work, for a rare change, and with glorious sunshine it was time to give my new carbon racer its first proper ride . The only downside was a ridiculous strong wind gusting to 35 mph in places 

I set off down to the local maze of roadworks and had a good test of my handling skills on the new bike, with plastic ramps, paths that have channels of sand and gravel in them and a multitude of metal fences to weave through, but all negotiated fine.

Heading through Meole village I had a stupid woman pull out of a road straight in front of me, forcing an emergency stop , oh well at least I've practiced a quick reach for the brakes from the drop bars!

I then turned onto the very busy road to Annscroft, but with the wind behind me I cruised along really nicely and started to get usd to the Campagnolo gear set. It quickly became evident that the lightness of the bike easily makes up for the smaller gear range and the hills were far easier than on my Hybrid .

I turned into the wind to head through Exfords Green and over to dads. It was like someone had put a brick wall in front of me, boy that was a wind for May, both sustained at about 20mph and gusting over 30mph according to the Met Office. However the drop bar position really does makes it easier to push against the wind and I arrived at dads with Strava PB's on all 6 segments so far 

I couldn't find dad anywhere, despite both cars being there, so a quick text message determined he was up the road at a neighbours, having been mowing her lawn for her and so he nipped back to see me and have a chat.

I then set off again over to Ryton and Longnor, with wind at the side of me here and the gaps in the hedges were "interesting" on a lighter bike 

Still, 2 more Strava PB's were set and I then turned back into the wind for the remainder of the ride. First was the section to Frodesley, then the speedy section to Acton Burnell and Pitchford, where I was cruising nicely but the wind was tempering what the new bike will offer me in terms of speed. 

On the quickest section I had a bit of a moment when rounding a corner to find an ambulance across the road, with blue's and two's flashing, reversing into the driveway of a house. Quick bit of braking needed. Hope it wasn't too serious for the casualty 

Continued on to Cantlop, Betton and home, having really enjoyed the new ride on the bike.

20.8 miles and with no speedo on this bike I wasn't sure what the average speed would be. It felt quicker than on my hybrid, despite the wind and indeed Strava tells me the average was 13.6mph, easily my quickest ever and now looking forward to a calmer day to open it out a bit more!


----------



## Donger (5 May 2017)

Well, I suppose it had to happen - sooner or later. And Sod's Law dictates that if it _is _going to happen, it will happen on a ride like this one. I had driven over to Reeth, planning to ride the length of Arkengarthdale .... over the moors and up to the desolate and windswept Tan Hill Inn and back, pushing off at about 08:30 with very few people about, even in Reeth. Having not seen a single vehicle, and just over half way to Tan Hill I had my first serious mechanical out on the road for a couple of years. Soon after cresting a short "20%" dip near the hamlet of Whaw, I heard that horrible sound of a chain snapping, and I came to a halt with my feet spinning.  




If anyone can think of a more isolated, remote and inconvenient place to break a chain, I'm all ears. Not a house for miles around and nobody else about. If I couldn't fix it myself at the roadside, I was in for a 7 mile walk. Fortunately, when a clubmate of mine recently had a chain break on him, the realisation that I didn't carry a spare 9 speed link troubled me, and I rushed out and bought a two pack of them. Not one to want to leave anything to chance, I also always carry a heavy tub of tools with me at all times, and this includes a chain splitter and a pair of pliers. I had to dredge up the know-how from somewhere deep in my memory bank and remember/work out how to get the chain back on and replace the broken link. I found myself a patch of grass with no sheep droppings on it, and after half an hour of muttering and oily trial and error it was fixed. Shiny new link now installed. I was really quite pleased with myself.




*Learning point, folks* .... Never head off anywhere really remote on your own without making sure you have all the necessary tools with you. I would have been stuffed if I'd not taken chain splitters, pliers and spare links with me. Never saw another soul until two cyclists came by 5 minutes after I finished my repair! I also found it useful to carry a pack of wet wipes with me, as my hands were black and sticky when I had finished.

Some of you may know the Tan Hill Inn as the hideout where they finally caught the highwayman Dick Turpin .... others may know it for a certain TV ad for Everest Double Glazing back in the 1960's featuring Ted Moult and a feather. Either way, I'm glad I saw it the other day, because I didn't get within 3 miles of the place this time. Once I'd done the repair, I resisted the urge to chicken out and head back towards civilisation, and carried on up for another mile or so until time dictated that I called a halt to it, and I found a recognisable point on the map to turn back (an old stone bridge just before a steep climb shown on the map I had studied back at the holiday house). I turned around, preparing to slog my way back over the undulating road into a stiff wind. Must admit, it was quite a shock just _how_ stiff the wind was. It was giving me a right buffeting and making my jersey and my helmet straps flutter loudly. That was quite a slog.  Anyway, made it back to Reeth and shot through, past the Dales Bike Centre and Cafe, across the Swale and on to Grinton. That joined up the dots on the map with my other rides, so I turned back and slogged my way back up the hill to Reeth, where I had parked my car by the village green. Only 17.7 miles for me today in my fourth Yorkshire Dales ride, but absolutely loved the scenery .... and, in a strange way, the adventure too. Enough talk . Now some pictures:
(1) Reeth village green (payment for parking by way of an honesty box):




(2) Last bit of civilisation for a while. The beautiful Arkengarthdale valley, most northerly of the Yorkshire Dales:




(3) The scene of my mechanical .... complete with audience of sheep.




(4) My turning point, about 8 miles up the valley, and about 3 miles short of the Tan Hill Inn, (probably visible from just over the next brow):




(5) Gratuitous selfie, feeling chuffed after fixing the bike:




(6) The bridge over the Swale, Grinton:



Let's hope the chain holds out tomorrow. can do without any repeats. Last ride in the Dales for me in the morning, and I just can't decide whether to repeat something I loved first time out or to try somewhere new. Decisions, decisions. By 'eck it's grand round these parts.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mike_P (5 May 2017)

Donger said:


> I also found it useful to carry a pack of wet wipes with me, as my hands were black and sticky when I had finished.


I make sure the tool kit has a pair of latex gloves in it, minimal space taken up and no wiping of hands needed, provided they do not get torn.


----------



## gavgav (5 May 2017)

Donger said:


> Well, I suppose it had to happen - sooner or later. And Sod's Law dictates that if it _is _going to happen, it will happen on a ride like this one. I had driven over to Reeth, planning to ride the length of Arkengarthdale .... over the moors and up to the desolate and windswept Tan Hill Inn and back, pushing off at about 08:30 with very few people about, even in Reeth. Having not seen a single vehicle, and just over half way to Tan Hill I had my first serious mechanical out on the road for a couple of years. Soon after cresting a short "20%" dip near the hamlet of Whaw, I heard that horrible sound of a chain snapping, and I came to a halt with my feet spinning.
> View attachment 350940
> 
> If anyone can think of a more isolated, remote and inconvenient place to break a chain, I'm all ears. Not a house for miles around and nobody else about. If I couldn't fix it myself at the roadside, I was in for a 7 mile walk. Fortunately, when a clubmate of mine recently had a chain break on him, the realisation that I didn't carry a spare 9 speed link troubled me, and I rushed out and bought a two pack of them. Not one to want to leave anything to chance, I also always carry a heavy tub of tools with me at all times, and this includes a chain splitter and a pair of pliers. I had to dredge up the know-how from somewhere deep in my memory bank and remember/work out how to get the chain back on and replace the broken link. I found myself a patch of grass with no sheep droppings on it, and after half an hour of muttering and oily trial and error it was fixed. Shiny new link now installed. I was really quite pleased with myself.
> ...


A like for persevering and overcoming the obstacle!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/972287019

Somehow, the weather forecasters missed a force 8 storm today, had I had any idea how strong the winds were going to be I doubt I'd have gone up Portsdown hill. It was so windy I had to duck onto the frame and hope that the passing traffic worked out the strength of the gusts. The wind aside, a nice little ride out today all in all.






They didn't dare lay the furniture out, outside today, so I sheltered in the cafe, indoors.





I was just a bit relieved to get off of the hill, so I had a beer to calm my nerves.






This picture makes it look calm, it was blowing an absolute hooley at this point, but fortunately 
I only had 12 miles to get home.

That was a hell of a ride, somehow I got home in one piece, no thanks to the useless weather forecasters.


----------



## redvision95 (6 May 2017)

*yesterday's ride*

A friend of mine challenged me to do the longest ride I've ever done, with him. Challenge accepted. 08:00 we left and hit the canals, the first stretch from Walsall all the way to Darlaston has been resurfaced and had horrible pebble dash stuff put over it which slowed us down a bit and made for a little fun coming down over bridges. After Darlaston, it was the usual stuff, potholed and covered with glass  It was like that all the way up to great bridge. We eventually got to Oldbury and had to decide which way to go, Birmingham or Wolverhampton. Wolverhampton it was. Got into Wolverhampton at a total of 16.8 miles, Didn't want to turn around until we got to 25 miles. Out of Wolverhampton and onto the Shropshire Union Mainline Canal. We hit 25 miles as we got near Brewood. Stopped as soon as his phone said 25 miles, Had lunch and headed back the same way we came. We got some "lovely" views on the way back, Some teenagers partaking in the smoking of weed, Somebody shooting up and Mercedes Taquisha Ganeesha the 3rd being created by some chavs under a bridge  

A total of 50 miles for the day, the longest ride I've ever done. I got home, had a shower and slept from 18:00 until 07:00 this morning


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2017)

43 miles earlier this morning rode across to the Northampton end of the Brampton Valley line just out side Boughton





And of i went complete with my old faithful Marin Bear Valley mtb






First time i have done the whole route having walked a few miles of it

As you can see you pass quite close to the stretch of track that is used by the Museum






its not the best scenery along the way especially when its grey drizzly day






Path is passable just a bit pot holed in the 2 tunnels so lights on going through them






Even found this Bluebell wood just after the A14 underpass






A quick rest before the first tunnel







Loads of benches en route mostly dedicated to somebody






Quite a few moziac pictures along the way









Came back via roads taking in Hannington , Foxwell ,Orlingbury and home via the mad mile all at an average of 15 mph


----------



## Tin Pot (6 May 2017)

Putting the hammer down, top speed 71.1kph (!)


----------



## cosmicbike (6 May 2017)

I've got some catching up to do to stay on my 17 miles/day target this month as I lost a couple of days hiking. The plan last night was an early start and get a quick 30 odd miles in. Waking up after 0800 put paid to that idea, so instead got the Brompton out and pedalled to town to pick up a new set of kitchen scales with my lad. Home via the towpath to Egham. Visit from the P fairy at Egham train station, quick pump up with the Brompton pump held it for 20 yards or so, but it was clear the air was going out just as fast as it was going in. Ho hum, walked the mile home and pulled the front wheel off on arrival. Whatever it was had gone, and left a decent hole to repair. All done now, and hoping to get out tonight whilst SWMBO is watching the top quality Saturday night TV....


----------



## gbb (6 May 2017)

It's cloudy, it's blowy, it's cool but dressed appropriately, 20 miles Pboro out to Whittlesey and slightly beyond then back. No great pace, just fast enough to feel like it should do some good.
One massive heron, one reed bunting and plenty of waterfowl along the Nene, not many people out but did see two group rides.
All good, back to beans on toast and a lovely cuppa.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2017)

Last night we had a new instructor for circuits who was trying to prove himself and then lots of really hard leg stuff in yoga, so I woke up this morning feeling a bit delicate!
I've had my Cube for 5 years and one day, Mrs Dave was doing other stuff, so no tandem ride, that meant that me and the Cube went out for a little birthday celebration.

The wind was coming from the NE so I followed last Saturdays ride up the busway to St Ives. Lots of yellowhammer and skylark about. At Fen Drayton lakes I saw swallow and house martin and then my star birds of the day, 3 common terns flying above me , squawking noisily.

Around the lakes there are gazillions of Common Sallow growing, and as I'm sure you're aware they seed like buggery! Last week I noticed that they'd seeded between the tracks , and were duly being pruned by the speeding busses.
The Busway bonsai 





In through and out the other side of St Ives, no tandem partner, no stopping!
Here is the church tower in the distance 





Along through Huntingdon then over the river to Godmanchester. Up the Ouse valley and at Offord Darcy I turned up the hill toward Graveley. From here I altered last weeks route and headed to Croxton and a stop at Waresley garden centre.





I had my tea and cake, then headed toward Gamlingay. My legs were knackered and they stayed this way for the rest of the ride. All I could do was fantasise about food. For some reason I was craving a ham and mayonnaise toastie, then jelly sweets. I had neither! 10 miles to get home and no shops until a mile before home, no point stopping then!

My little, aching legs finally delivered my home after 50 cloudy miles.
Of course, being a knob end the last 10 of those was back into a headwind!


https://www.strava.com/activities/973276060


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2017)

Completed my half century challenge ride for May, with a 50k this morning, in wind, drizzle and gloom (more like November than May!) and my first entry on the new bike.

Took the cycle paths up to Sundorne and then along the tarmacced section of the old canal path and out on the road to Uffington and Upton Magna. It was hard going into the stiff breeze for the first 15 miles of the ride and this was particularly evident on the section to Withington, Walcot and Longdon on Tern.

I was glad to turn out of the wind on the lanes to Rodington and Roden and this continued to Poynton and Bings Heath. The climb up Ebury Hill was easier on the new bike, which surprised me with the smaller gear range, but the lightness of the bike is making all the difference.

The climb up East Haughmond was quicker as well, but obviously not quick enough for an idiot in a van marked up with "Wide Load" all over it, who must have passed me doing about 70 to 80mph. Gave me loads of room, but he was on the wrong side of the lane, as he went over the brow of the hill and if ever anything was coming the other way he would have wiped them out at that speed. Crazy idiot .

From Upton Magna again, I took the Pelham Rd to Berwick Wharf, along the straight to Atcham, over the bridge, where I had views of the bridesmaids having their photos taken at a wedding at the Mytton and Mermaid hotel and looking very pretty 

The steep climbs up Chilton Lane were fine, standing on the pedals meant I ascended them quicker than I've done on the Hybrid and the descent was great fun .

Finished the ride by heading through Betton and then home.

32.7 miles and averaged 13.1mph, happy with that. Just need someone to turn the wind off now!


----------



## gaz71 (6 May 2017)

Went out for a ride with my mate today.As we hadnt planned a route we ended up going to Richmond Park,id forgotten how steep one of the hills was there.Made it to the top without walking my bike up there so i was quietly chuffed with myself for that,but quite a few people where struggling up it so that made me feel better.On the way down i hit my fasted ever speed - 30.9mph,i thought i was going to have to change my shorts when i realised i was going that quick! Loads of cyclists there today,plenty from the London Dynamos club gathered at a cafe there.all together 22 miles more towards my revised target of 4000 miles for the year.


----------



## Osprey (6 May 2017)

Its sunny but very windy. Decided on a favourite loop but run clockwise than my normal anti clockwise. It puts a totally different perspective on the ride with different views and climbs. Slightly flatter route today with only one Strava cat 4 climb but still an enjoyable 35 miles with 1750 ft of climbing. I think the winter miles have improved by fitness making these nicer weather rides more enjoyable.









Bracelet Bay, Mumbles.






Caswell Bay


----------



## cosmicbike (6 May 2017)

After this mornings Brompton saga, I popped out for a quick spin later afternoon having completed all tasks set for me (the washing machine is set to challenge me after dinner apparently....). Quick spin up to Windsor Great Park and back, the A30 was very busy, didn't realise why until I was near home. M3 shut again to do some more work on the new Woodlands Bridge which is nice as it opens up another route option out Windlesham way once it's done. 21 sunny, windy miles puts me back on target for the month.


----------



## Big Andy (6 May 2017)

Club ride for me this morning. Im a fairly ew member and had to work hard to keep up but really enjoyed the ride. https://www.relive.cc/view/973343103


----------



## Donger (6 May 2017)

My fifth and final ride in the Yorkshire Dales today. At the holiday home we have been staying in, one whole wall of the dining room is taken up with a wonderfully detailed, giant Ordnance Survey map of the area around Leyburn. I have been fascinated by it almost to the point of developing a crick in my neck, and it has been an extremely useful aide to route planning this week.




Today, after much consideration of my "Wonderwall", I decided to drive out to Carperby, where I had previously spotted somewhere I could park at the side of the road. The plan was to head out Westwards on lanes I hadn't yet ridden, and to avoid the main A684. Apart from that, nothing certain. Would probably head into Hawes though. Started off at about 07:50 along a gently rolling almost traffic-free lane, still suffering from a cold, but enjoying the riding anyway. I discovered while cycling past field upon field of sheep that loud sneezes can cause stampedes. It's the Shrek effect. Sheep just scarper at the sight and sound of me. Rode through the attractive little village of Askrigg:




... and past more glorious Wensleydale scenery, with the sun trying to come out:




Made great progress and before I knew it, I was level with the village of Hawes, with a decision to make. I decided to press on to take a peek at the bottom of the Buttertubs Pass (or "Cote de Bu-terr-tube-z") as they insisted on pronouncing it in the 2015 Tour de France. Still plenty of TdF memorabilia left around here .... the odd yellow bike hung up on a wall here, and polka dots painted on a house there ... etc. I came across a signpost for "Muker (via Buttertubs)" and I just couldn't resist it. Forget that broken chain only yesterday. Forget that horrible head cold. Forget that it is pretty damn parky this morning and it's getting like a wind tunnel round here. Go for it! So spoke the little devil on my right shoulder. The other fella on my left shoulder wasn't saying a word to contradict him, so I went for it.
Wonder of wonders, this 20 stone, 56 year old only went and got up to the top, even with a head cold and against a howling head wind!Glory be!




And by 'eck was the view ever worth it!




Mind you, I'd taken a couple of tactical drinks stops on the way up, as the 17% bits before the cattle grid were causing me to do involuntary wheelies and really sapping the legs. At the steepest part, a wiry little Yorkshireman on a bike slowly overtook me and exchanged pleasantries before appearing to attempt a track stand ahead of me that turned out to be the world's slowest ever turn of a crank! I was sure he was about to go over sideways, but he somehow kept it together. Seeing that, I decided discretion was the better part of valour, and pulled over to clear my chest and get a grip on my breathing. When I pulled away again, I was able to spin my way up that bit relatively smoothly, zig-zagging my way across the whole width of the road as there was no traffic about. Even so, the other guy was now out of sight over the horizon. Turned around after admiring the view from the top, and went back the same way I came. Descended back down like a meteorite and loved it.
Spotted this lovely sheltered little streamside cottage at Sedbusk on the way:




By the time I got back to the car, I'd done exactly 24 miles. Wish I'd had time for 24 more. That's my last ride round here for now, but I'm certain we'll be back for more and I for one just can't wait. This really is "God's own county" as Geoff Boycott puts it .... (though come to think of it, he could be talking about himself). I have now done 111 miles of cycling around here in 5 early morning rides, trying not to duplicate any parts of previous rides as far as possible. Here on my "Flatnav" are the bits I've done. (The pink lines). I can personally recommend every single bit of it to you, though the real highlights were Grinton Moor, Buttertubs and Arkengarthdale..




Put the Yorkshire Dales on your bucket lists, everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2017)

For a pleasant change, I had enough time today for a decent ride. Although as I sat on the back step having my breakfast I realised that the relative warmth of the last few days has deserted us again, so it was back inside to swap the bib shorts and short sleeved top for bib tights and a long sleeved top. 

So out and determined to get in a qualifying ride for the half century challenge and to at least add a bit of variety to the route. And continuing the spirit of variety, I was out on the *Pro Carbon* for the first time in a while, even if it wasn't the bike nearest the door!
So, up Coal Road (again) into a blustery wind and wondering why I'd changed into warmer cycling attire, but left my fingerless mitts on...

Anyway, Red Hall Lane and the A58 followed as did Whin Moor Lane and Gatelands Lane into Shadwell, before the climb up to Slaid Hill lights. Right here onto Wike Ridge Lane, getting overtaken by a Lamborghini Aventador before taking another right onto Tarn Lane and the ride into the wind along the top before the descent down Ling Lane, and the A58 (again) before turning onto Thorner Lane for the drop then climb up Scarcroft Hill and onto Milner Lane.
Straight along the ridge into a head wind that seemed to be adjusting to whatever direction I was travelling in, through East Rigton and Rigton Green and onto Bramham Lane (nicely deserted again today) and up onto the other Thorner Lane.
Now, for a change, it was a left down through the dip and up the other side, before riding onto Thorner Road and the gentle descent to Bramham, before another right, down the hill and up the other side and onto Aberford Road and the Toulston Lane back out into the countryside.
From there it was Garnett Lane across the A659, then the A64 bridge and the descent down into Stutton, going straight through the village and over Cock Beck and out to the A162. right up the hill getting yet another exemplary pass from a Sainsburys truck, and through Towton, before peeling right onto the B1217 and up to the battlefield site, where I stopped for a drink and a couple of pics:














Back on the bike I carried on along the road, taking the left fork down the hill into Saxton, through the village and out on Cold Hill Lane past the cricket ground, eventually dropping down onto Copley Lane for the gentle ascent up to Lotherton Gates.
Here I decided on a whim to carry on past Hook Moor wind farm and under the A1(M), before taking a right into Aberford and getting battered by the head wind all the way into the village. Down the hill and Aberford was gridlocked! If you know the village you'll appreciate that the last time this happened was probably before the A1 was diverted away from there in the 1960s. 
Not only was traffic on the Main (only) Street at a standstill in both directions, but so was traffic coming down Lotherton Lane and people were out of their cars trying to find out what was afoot.
Fortunately I had plenty of room to filter past the queuing vehicles and soon reached the source of the hold up - a truck was picking up a skip and was at a 45 degree angle right across the road, with the driver appearing to be making heavy weather of things.
So off the bike, onto the pavement and around the obstruction and back in the saddle and on my way 
From there it was left onto Cattle Lane and the familiar lumpiness to Cock Beck, enlivened by a text book pass from a number 64 bus and a horrendously close pass from an old dear in a blue C1 / 107 / Aygo (who got so close I don't think she even realised I was there) , which at least gave me an adrenaline boost for the climb up to Barwick, through the village and on to Scholes.
Down the hill, with a lovely tailwind, and across Cock Beck for the final time on this ride, before adding a loop through the Manstons to bump the mileage up a bit, then on via Church Lane over the brand spanking new speed cushions and local roads up to home.

*32.55 miles* (52.38km) in *2h 21m* at an average of *13.8mph*, with *1,748ft* climbed. Despite the chillier weather and that head wind it was good to get out for a decent ride, and with that one exception all the drivers were playing the game today. Fewer cyclists out than recently, but Saturday can be a funny day and there were still enough to let me know I'm not alone out there 

And to end, a map:


----------



## Nomadski (6 May 2017)

Wanted to check out another canal route on the Cube CX yesterday, this one heading down from Stockport area down to Bollington. 

Pretty uneventful on roads I had done before until I passed through Bramhall and onto a rough road near the dog kennels.











Then through a very busy Poynton where I got caught in a major school run.

Post chaos, I then hit a lovely leafy quiet section where the ride was just sublime....when I resisted taking pics that is!
















Eventually reaching the canal at Bailey's Trading Post cafe, I realised I had no card, and no money with me, and the guy just looked at me when I asked him if they took contactless....so onwards I went!






The canal path was rough but nothing the CX couldn't handle. I'm still trying to find a skillset for handling the constant bumps on the wrists, and occasional slippy slidey terrain, but still find it fun, and it's great seeing parts of the countryside I would normally pass by.






5 miles later I got to Bollington, the waterside cafe there was still open so I hesitatingly asked if contactless was a 'thing' there, to which the owner just stared at me and said "of course we do" :/

So bacon barm, salad and a pot of tea was had...






The route back was not so picturesque... essentially Macclesfield=busy roads + wind; road to Alderley Edge=busy but a nice 38mph downhill bit; Alderley Edge=4x4 traffic; Wilmslow=4x4 traffic; the rest= traffic + wind.

Longest ride for quite some time, and enjoyed it, another nice ride on the Cube.

https://www.strava.com/activities/972283015


----------



## hondated (6 May 2017)

Sorry in my book that is undue care and attention and I am only glad it was a single or group of cyclists coming round that bend.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 May 2017)

Rode the South Gloucestershire audax today, didn't know anyone but had a nice ride between Tetbury and Sapperton with a chap called Rich from Bristol CTC. This meant that I was chiefly riding at the speed I felt comfortable with all the day. 

It's a great 100km route.


----------



## Roadhump (6 May 2017)

Donger said:


> My fifth and final ride in the Yorkshire Dales today. At the holiday home we have been staying in, one whole wall of the dining room is taken up with a wonderfully detailed, giant Ordnance Survey map of the area around Leyburn. I have been fascinated by it almost to the point of developing a crick in my neck, and it has been an extremely useful aide to route planning this week.
> View attachment 351095
> 
> Today, after much consideration of my "Wonderwall", I decided to drive out to Carperby, where I had previously spotted somewhere I could park at the side of the road. The plan was to head out Westwards on lanes I hadn't yet ridden, and to avoid the main A684. Apart from that, nothing certain. Would probably head into Hawes though. Started off at about 07:50 along a gently rolling almost traffic-free lane, still suffering from a cold, but enjoying the riding anyway. I discovered while cycling past field upon field of sheep that loud sneezes can cause stampedes. It's the Shrek effect. Sheep just scarper at the sight and sound of me. Rode through the attractive little village of Askrigg:
> ...


Some more stunning photos @Donger , great scenes


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/973531757

A ride to get a few bits today.







A nice bright warm day in Romsey.






Very nice.





My old stomping ground.






Free cider.





Mummy black swan with the cygnets.

I've nearly got the old Boardman MX Comp working again, just need a new inner tube now.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 May 2017)

Sara P and I rode over to Upton where Margaret PR, Mrs 26 and Pete M were collecting. Keith W appeared on foot. He was just back from heart surgery. Sara had to head back as her husband was in mid heart surgery recovery. Crikey.

So four of us rode off over the bridge and into the lanes for Eckington and onto the northern flanks of Bredon Hill. The others were being kind as they waited for me. I was having a tough outing. Bricklehampton took us towards Jubilee Bridge over the Avon and Craycombe Farm tearooms where refreshments were taken.

We took to Hill Furze, the airfield and the ford before Pete called the run around Littleworth. My tough day was getting easier tho' as Kinnersley Bank didn't seem so hard. I managed a bit of speed as we approached Upton for our parting. Pete and I finished off my twiddling back through the standard lanes for home and Pete to get his lift. Certainly good therapy today. 56 smiles and the ankle seems to be holding up OK


----------



## Roadhump (6 May 2017)

The stiif(ish) north easterly wind made me decide to ride out to Tarleton this morning, via Burscough, intending to get the benefit of a decent tailwind on the way home. As I rode along though, I started thinking of alternatives and decided not to rely so much on the wind, ignoring it might actually help me get a bit fitter. Eventually I decided to head over to Newburgh and ride up Higher Lane through Dalton and up to the top of Ashurst Beacon, a challenging 2 mile or so ride that has a beer connoisseur like myself, with a body to prove it, gasping for breath.

I still headed through Burscough and followed the back lanes up to Newburgh. Turning right from the main road to Parbold, into Higher Lane can be quite tricky, you go down a sharp descent and have to negotiate a mini roundabout, and immediately as you enter Higher Lane there is a steep incline. As the main road is very busy, you almost always have to deal with following and oncoming traffic at the same time, so a steep descent, controlling your speed with your left hand while signalling with the right and hoping nothing is emerging from the right to make you stop, then trying to make sure you are in a low gear as you hit the sharp incline in Higher Lane. Anyway, all went well and I was heading up the hill without losing more than minimum momentum. I soon found myself struggling though and thought perhaps I was just having an off day, but even still I dropped to the 32 tooth cog much sooner than I normally would have done - I have done this on a 25 or 28 tooth cog before now, but not this morning.

I reached the Prince William pub at the top of the incline and stopped to clean my specs and catch my breath, then had a chat with another cyclist for a few moments before heading down the same way. At the bottom of Higher Lane, the situation is similar in the opposite direction as you turn left onto the main road, and as I dropped 2 or 3 gears to prepare for the climb away, I discovered the reason for things being tougher than normal as I rode up to the beacon; as I glanced down at my pedals I saw that I was riding on the large front ring - duh, divvy!! So perhaps I actually did better than I thought, I'll have to go back there soon to find out.....my lungs and thighs are already screaming for mercy at the mere thought.

Then I headed home via Lathom and Ormskirk where I just happened to bump into an old school mate I hadn't seen for ages as he walked his dog along the road, we had a chat for a while and I continued home.

Along the way, in Shirdley Hill, I took a couple of photos across a field full of yellow oil seed rape flowers towards Aughton where Christ Church, a landmark for miles around can be seen. The church looked like it was sat on a huge yellow blanket, it probably looks better in reality than in photos, but here they are anyway. Another 37 miles covered today, almost 1200 for the year so far.






You can't see the church very well in this one, but it shows the general view from the road, hopefully the next one below zooms in enough to show it


----------



## Gareth C (6 May 2017)

What’s the best way to finish your training for 100 miles around London on the road bike next week? Answer: take your fat bike up into the mountains for some hike-a-bike!

I’ve never walked or biked in the Howgill Fells, but they’ve always been in my consciousness as some kind of Lakes-Dales hybrid where you tend not to find lots of people. Today was the day!





Beginning of the protracted hike-a-bike
Parking up in Sedburgh, its not long before the hike-a-bike begins, as height is rapidly gained. The weather over this side of the country was supposed to be nicer, but there was still a strong, cold easterly making the going hard. I walked up the last section with a group of four walkers who were doing the Dales High Way, and had been battered by the wind all week on the fells.





Height is gained rapidly




The views are amazing




Finally at the top of the Howgills on The Calf
On top at last, there was a promise of endless sweet singletrack descending Bowderdale. And there was. Some of it was a bit narrow, meaning extra care had to be taken to avoid clipping the pedals on the side. Some of it was a bit steep-sided, so the penalty for mistakes would be a tumble to the river. Amazing scenery, and after leaving the walkers behind on the top, not a soul in sight.





Miles of singletrack stretching ahead down the valley




Looking back to the descent




Almost out of Bowderdale
All good things must come to an end, and eventually I arrived at Bowderdale village. Using the back roads and cycle track, I made my way around to Ravenstonedale, where Liz and I spend New Year this year – happy memories! I could even see Wildboar Fell, which we climbed in the snow on New Year’s Day!





Strange clouds to the NE




Views back to Ravenstonedale




Roadie steepness on the way towards Adamthwaite
From Ravenstonedale the route takes the dead-end road towards Adamthwaite, taking the bridleway off towards Murthwaite. From here there is a succession of beautiful singletrack heading up then down all the way back to Sedburgh. 









I was up above that a few hours ago




Beautiful woodland singletrack
A long, hard mountain route, but given how dry it has been, conditions were perfect.

https://www.relive.cc/view/973735090


----------



## booze and cake (6 May 2017)

I'm rubbish at drawing, being only moderately accomplished at drawing curtains and straws, but I do admire those displaying talent with the crayons. Some of you may have noticed I've been carpet bombing the 'your cycle in front of wall pics' thread with various street art I find in London while out cycling.

This afternoon I planned to go hunting for more, and in particular more birds painted by graffiti artitst ATM who has painted various endangered and extinct UK birds across London. More info here:
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/mar/22/warning-signs-street-artist-atm-birds
I've already posted his Barn Owl in Acton in the above thread, link here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-cycle-in-front-of-a-wall-pics.201903/post-4641954
And his Chaffinch in Loughborough Junction
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-cycle-in-front-of-a-wall-pics.201903/post-4703649
There are a number of ATM's other birds around Acton that I did'nt know about on my previous visit, so first I head over there. There are apparently 2 in the grounds of Berrymede School in Acton, which I'm not going to be able to photograph during the week, so hope I can get over the weekend. I'm in luck. Firstly a Goldfinch




And within a hop, skip and a jump, there's a Jay, yay!




There's supposed to be a Grey Partridge on the Hardy Court tower block nearby. I cycle around puzzled unable to find it, before I realise what the hoardings are for... the entire tower block has been demolished to make way for swanky new flats. And with no obvious nearby pear trees for it to take cover in, it appears this partridge is no more, definitely not Ah-ha, but boo-hoo.

During my amble about the hoardings and rubble I do find these two right next to each other, I don't know if they are by ATM but I'm bird spootting today and these are birds, so they're defo in! I'm not actually a bird spotter but they look like a Gannet and Cormorant to me.








One of the neighbouring blocks has this which was worthy of inclusion. 




I then need to head from West London over to East London for a few more birds. On the way I pass a large collection of those doing 'bird' at the 'scrubs, Wormwood Scrubs Prison.




While weaving through the back streets of Hackney I come across this rat in New Goulston St. 




You may have heard the phrase city folk are never further than 6 feet away from a rat, fear not, its not that bad....more like 10-15 feet apparently, cringe.
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/feb/13/urban-myths-6ft-from-a-rat
That rat looks to me like it must have been done by the same person who did the Shoreditch Hedgehog I've papped before, see here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-cycle-in-front-of-a-wall-pics.201903/post-4692676
Just across from this on Goulston St there was this on some shutters




Photo limit reached to be continued....


----------



## booze and cake (6 May 2017)

.....continued....
I'm then off down Hanbury St, a real hotbed of street art,...hang on this style looks familiar....not by ATM but another bird!




Further along Hanbury St there's this:




Look closely at the left of the pic, above the passing family, notice the 3D faces?




I had no idea at the time but since getting home and doing a bit of googling, it seems like they are by French artist Gregos.
http://www.hookedblog.co.uk/2015/12/sky-high-with-french-artist-gregos.html
The night traffic scene above must be by the same person who did this one in Crofton Park in south east London I've done before:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-cycle-in-front-of-a-wall-pics.201903/post-4627513
These two are also on Hanbury St:








I'm then looking for an ATM Bitten bird in some arches off Pott Street in Bethnal Green. According to the RSPB it was declared extinct in the UK and was re-introduced around 1911. Concerns were raised about a possible 2nd extinction in the 1950's, which saw the start of a conservation programme that drove a slow recovery. Being a Bittern in Blighty is clearly not easy, so I'm feeling for the little critters, especially on its own in all weathers, in Hackney! I find it....but there's been a back alley Hackney massacre. The poor thing has been beheaded, or rather its entire body painted over in black, for no obvious reason. Its the other side of the wall, closer inspection confirms just the head remains, arghh boo! Thats the risk of having works of art in public I guess, the bloody public go and ruin it, grumble grumble...




Making my way down an alley to the main road I see some good black cab graffiti, its behind a high locked gate, so I can't get a pic with my bike against it, but peering through the railings I get a better look.




I'm then heading to my final ATM bird of the day near Whitechapel, the now extinct in the UK, pre-water shed friendly swearword, the Great Bustard. I hope the paint version did better than the real thing and is still visible. It is, faith in Hackney restored!




What a fine looking bird, I don't think this is actual size ...but I wish it was, looks like it would give a few Strava warriors a run for their money.

I know of two other ATM birds in Turnpike Lane and Walthamstow which I don't have time to visit today, but I'll hopefully find them next week. Heading homeward I photograph my final bit of graffiti for the day on Vallance Rd, by the junction with Pedley St.




A great afternoon about town, 40 miles of non-council issue colour brightening up the neighbourhood. I came home hungry, but in a nod towards my day bird spotting and doing my bit for conservation, I won't be having chicken tonight


----------



## i hate hills (6 May 2017)

8 miles on the MTB this afternoon in sunshine , sunshine , sunshine. Even managed a wee visit to my sisters throw in for good measure. Hope to do longer ride tomorrow and have bought emergency Haribos just in case.


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2017)

After doing my first century last September, I never expected to be doing another one so quickly but one pf our club members organised a social century ride for the bank holiday and I decided to join. There were 9 of us and I was looked after, never on the front and kept sheltered in the group. It was one of the incentives for getting the new lighter bike, I woudn't have been able to keep up on the Dawes. What a great day. 
It was a lovely route around Cheshire with some new roads as well as some previously ridden ones. We went to the garden centre at Church Minshaull where I had my first taste of some delicious Staffordshire Oatcakes. We went over Warburton Bridge and out through Lymm, Grappenhall, Appleton Thorn, Arley Green, Lostock Gralam, Lach Dennis, Davenham, Whitegate, Winsford, Church Minshull, Coppenhall, Middlewich, Cranage, Swettenham, Marton, Over Peover, Marthall, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, over Warburton Bridge again and back through Glazebrook and Culcheth, Leigh, and the ride finished at The Bull in Astley where I accidently downed my half of Wainright in one go before I'd even sat down but then I was bought another pint so that was alright. It was a good boost to ride the last 4 miles home making my total for the day, 108 miles! 


104.5mi Distance 6:44:07 Moving Time 1,784ft Elevation Avg Max Speed 15.5mi/h 32.7mi/h Elapsed Time 8:21:29


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2017)

Please can anyone tell me how to add a picture of the map of my ride without adding the link to Strava.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> Please can anyone tell me how to add a picture of the map of my ride without adding the link to Strava.


 
Screenshot?


----------



## Gareth C (7 May 2017)

Donger said:


> I came across a signpost for "Muker (via Buttertubs)" and I just couldn't resist it.
> ...
> Wonder of wonders, this 20 stone, 56 year old only went and got up to the top, even with a head cold and against a howling head wind!Glory be!



Nice work on getting up Buttertubs - next time, down to Swaledale - the descent is "interesting". 


_See from 3m00s to the right hand bend at 3m25s. After that, fast to the bottom!_



Donger said:


> Put the Yorkshire Dales on your bucket lists, everyone. Cheers, _Donger._



Shhh - don't tell everyone! Seriously though, it's not bad up here, is it?


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2017)

Yesterday's ride sorry for the lateness it was a long day on the bike yesterday . 1st weekend of the month so time for a Imperial century ride ,another ride in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman . @tallliman had again plotted the route of 110 m out to Lincoln via Boston to take advantage of the prevailing tailwind but we all knew the forecast was different and we were going to suffer headwinds in the fens did we think of not doing it ? Of course not how bad could it be .
I had decided to make the ride my first 200km ride so out the door at 0620 into drizzle did consider going back for more clothes but thought I will be alright so just a gillet short sleeves and arm warmers . A few local miles out to Loughborough to the start of the route near @tallliman house with 13 miles in the bag . Followed the route to the meeting point at Cossington a couple of loops of the village and I think I've got enough miles in . @tallliman was waiting at the meeting point , @Supersuperleeds soon rolled in with enough miles for his 200 km in . After a chat about headwinds and borough hill which @Supersuperleeds was dreading we were off .Out on the rolling terrain to Twyford then comes borough hill on which @Supersuperleeds though it would be good to attack @tallliman left us to play ,hill climbing order restored as I crested first . The biggest climb of the day out of the way . Out round Oakham an on towards Stamford under the A1 on the first stop at a garden centre at Thetford were breakfast and sausage baps were consumed  . Off towards Spalding and the scenery getting a bit flat now and the headwind having an effect now as the speed slowly decreases with us taking turns in the front some of us more than others .Finally got to Boston were our route followed the cycle route straight though the town centre which had a fun fair in place so very sorry progress scooting round all the pedestrians but soon found the river side route traffic free marked 50km to Lincoln . Within a few miles @Supersuperleeds passed 100m to give him an Eddington number of 100 . I passed the 100 mark a few miles later . To our surprise the river side route that was nicely sheltered ended on put us back on the roads . We were on a dead straight fenland road for about 6 miles into a headwind . Thankfully the route reconnected with the Riverside path and after ignoring the GPS route we followed the Riverside route which turned into a bit of cross country cycling but made it for a quick coffee stop at Bardney some lovely cakes . Check of train times and we could have a nice steady run to Lincoln . Back on the Riverside path and 1 mike from Lincoln I past 200km for the first time . Lincoln train station reached and relaxed journey back which gives a nice time to chat about the ride and we all agree it's been tough but the company got us though it . After another 8 miles home from the station I'm back home at 0745 a very long day
Main ride 125 miles in 8.41.14 slow average of 14.4 mph but today was about distance not speed . I must remember to take more clothes I was only just warm enough all day  so still in the Imperial challenge  good day in good company


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2017)

*Three Ride to Lincoln - Part 2.
*
After the successful ride to Lincoln organised by @tallliman last month (I think it was last month) he organised another one for yesterday. The route was pretty much 100 miles from meeting point to finish, so with it going to be the ride that took my Eddington number to the magic 100 I decided I was going to do a 200km. @13 rider had also decided he was going to do his first 200km.

The forecast was for it to be dry but an easterly wind, which with the first 70 miles being pretty much toward the east meant it was going to be a hard day (for the other two it was more like 80 miles of headwind)

I was up at 5am and out the door by 5:45 to do 30 miles to the meeting point for 8am. I got there at around 7:50 and @13 rider and @tallliman were already waiting. Quick hello and off into the wind. @tallliman had decided that since we were going riding in the flatlands we needed to do a hill before so his route took us straight over Burrough Hill, now I'd been down it on Friday and I was not looking forward to going up it 40 miles into a double metric!

Anyway, we are pootling along and chatting and before I know it we are over the hill and thinking about the flats and headwind to come and it was hard work.

Had a cracking cafe stop at Waterside Garden Centre north of Market Deeping which was recommended by a friend of @tallliman who we happened to bump into. Highly recommend it if you are out that way. Reasonably priced and the staff were really friendly.

After the cafe stop we had the hardest 30 miles of the ride as we rode up to Boston. By the time we got there I was on 97 miles and was feeling pretty tired. We then headed north on the Water Rail Way which is 33 miles to Lincoln with the vast majority off road running alongside the River Witham. This was the best part of the day as we no longer had a headwind to contend with and with being off road was more relaxed.

A final stop was had at the heritage centre in Bardney and then the final 10 miles into Lincoln were we jumped on the train and headed back home.

132 miles for me, @ 13 rider 125 miles and @tallliman 110 miles. 5 months in a row we have all done imperial centuries.

With the 13 miles from the station back home I tipped 145 miles for the day and didn't get home until 8pm. By far the longest days riding for me and at just over 14mph was my second slowest imperial

Thanks for @tallliman for the route and thanks to him and @13 rider for the usual excellent company. Next time please can we have a westerly wind.



https://www.strava.com/activities/973982133


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Yesterday's ride so for the lateness it was a long day on the bike yesterday . 1st weekend of the month so time for a Imperial century ride ,another ride in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman . @tallliman had again plotted the route of 110 m out to Lincoln via Boston to take advantage of the prevailing tailwind but we all knew the forecast was different and we were going to suffer headwinds in the fens did we think of not doing it ? Of course not how bad could it be .
> I had decided to make the ride my first 200km ride so out the door at 0620 into drizzle did consider going back for more clothes but thought I will be alright so just a gillet short sleeves and arm warmers . A few local miles out to Loughborough to the start of the route near @tallliman house with 13 miles in the bag . Followed the route to the meeting point at Cossington a couple of loops of the village and I think I've got enough miles in . @tallliman was waiting at the meeting point , @Supersuperleeds soon rolled in with enough miles for his 200 km in . After a chat about headwinds and borough hill which @Supersuperleeds was dreading we were off .Out on the rolling terrain to Twyford then comes borough hill on which @Supersuperleeds though it would be good to attack @tallliman left us to play ,hill climbing order restored as I crested first . The biggest climb of the day out of the way . Out round Oakham an on towards Stamford under the A1 on the first stop at a garden centre at Thetford were breakfast and sausage baps were consumed  . Off towards Spalding and the scenery getting a bit flat now and the headwind having an effect now as the speed slowly decreases with us taking turns in the front some of us more than others .Finally got to Boston were our route followed the cycle route straight though the town centre which had a fun fair in place so very sorry progress scooting round all the pedestrians but soon found the river side route traffic free marked 50km to Lincoln . Within a few miles @Supersuperleeds passed 100m to give him an Eddington number of 100 . I passed the 100 mark a few miles later . To our surprise the river side route that was nicely sheltered ended on put us back on the roads . We were on a dead straight fenland road for about 6 miles into a headwind . Thankfully the route reconnected with the Riverside path and after ignoring the GPS route we followed the Riverside route which turned into a bit of cross country cycling but made it for a quick coffee stop at Bardney some lovely cakes . Check of train times and we could have a nice steady run to Lincoln . Back on the Riverside path and 1 mike from Lincoln I past 200km for the first time . Lincoln train station reached and relaxed journey back which gives a nice time to chat about the ride and we all agree it's been tough but the company got us though it . After another 8 miles home from the station I'm back home at 0745 a very long day
> Main ride 125 miles in 8.41.14 slow average of 14.4 mph but today was about distance not speed . I must remember to take more clothes I was only just warm enough all day  so still in the Imperial challenge  good day in good company



I'd totally blanked the fun fair and I got to the sign first on Burrough Hill


----------



## Mike_P (7 May 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Screenshot?
> View attachment 351212


That's what I do but also crop it using Paint or whatever graphic program is on the pc


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2017)

So today's ride today .After yesterday's exertions fancied a nice steady spin . My favourite cafe is a perfect 16.1 miles from home not too hilly so a 50km ride .Out the door at 0930 Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave to Nice Pies cafe . Coffee and cake ( coffee and walnut )  consumed .After a nice break I retraced my route home . 32.1 miles in the bag and May's 50 km ride done . The milage of the weekend takes me though 3000 miles and passes my 2015 yearly total. After nearly 3 years of riding I find it amazing I now consider a sub 2 hr 50 km ride as a recovery ride


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2017)

Gorgeous weather today, so off i went. Lots of traffic about especially motor bikes. 14 miles done in very warm temperatures. Maybe summer is headed our way. The river Dovey is suffering like every river here from a distinct lack of water.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 May 2017)

Out early for a quick 20 miles before going on shed building duties. Staines to Datchet via Wraysbury before crossing the river at Eton and home via Old Windsor. The rain started at Datchet but not enough to need wet weather gear which was just as well as I had none with me. Got home just about the time the club run started, and then took the kids for a ride to build a shed at Grandads.
Off on a training course tomorrow for the week, so bike will be in the van. Found a couple of 18 - 25 mile loops out of Westerham so hopefully get out in the evenings for a pedal.


----------



## Stonechat (7 May 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Out early for a quick 20 miles before going on shed building duties. Staines to Datchet via Wraysbury before crossing the river at Eton and home via Old Windsor. The rain started at Datchet but not enough to need wet weather gear which was just as well as I had none with me. Got home just about the time the club run started, and then took the kids for a ride to build a shed at Grandads.
> Off on a training course tomorrow for the week, so bike will be in the van. Found a couple of 18 - 25 mile loops out of Westerham so hopefully get out in the evenings for a pedal.


You were unlucky we saw no rain


----------



## Stonechat (7 May 2017)

Ride out with the HDW
Ride was to Tilford
It was a cold start, I scurried back into house for knee warmers

Went via Chobham common and Bisley to Mytchet andTogham
Out intended destination was the Rural Life Centre at Tilford but on arrival there was an event in place - the village at war, people in vintage military uniforms and a service taking place.

We went down the road to a garden centre, however this was no entirely satisfactory, slow and took ages to pay(!!)

Return was via Elstead and Normandy, Bisley and Chboham
The grouppushed on at a hard pace and it was hard keeping up

Still had the efforts of Friday's ride in my legs

A good ride anyway

62.60 miles @ 16.20 mph
2352 feet climbed

Estimated 1800 calories burned!

https://www.strava.com/activities/975140217


----------



## dave r (7 May 2017)

Talton Mill the destination, 65 miles the journey. An old route revisited and revised, I used a route I used as a long route for the Railway carriage on the Stratford Green Way, since I last used it Talton Mill has opened and its on the route it was ideal. I also visited some old friends I haven't climbed for a while, Loxley, the climb off the Warwick road to Snitterfield, the climb through Norton Lindsey and a few others. Out of Coventry on the kenilworth road through Warwick, Barford, Wellesborne, Loxely, Alderminster and on to the cafe. The cafe was heaving, loads of cyclist there, whilst sat outside the cafe someones tyre blowout, sounded like a shotgun being discharged. Away from the cafe through Quinton and onto the Stratford Greenway, when I got to the gate there were marshalls and loads of runners about, there was a marathon going on, I spoke to one of the marshalls who informed me the greenway was open and I was OK to use it, so it was a slow and careful ride into Stratford carefully dodging groups of runners. The other side of Stratford I climbed through Snitterfield, on through Norton lindsey and Hatton, past the Honiley Boot, though Balsall Common, into Coventry and home. A hard but enjoyable bike ride, by the time I got to Balsall Common my legs were starting to fade fast and by the time I was crossing Coventry I'd got nothing left, the legs were done and I was running on empty.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14415624



http://www.taltonmill.co.uk/cafe/


----------



## Dave 123 (7 May 2017)

We waited for the sun to almost come out before setting off. 
Down Madingley hill and in to Coton before going over the M11 and across to Grantchester. We didn't see Henry Chambers, but we passed his church.

On to Shelford and back to quiet lanes, the sun warming us as we went. At Newton Jo said let's stop at the pub, but I'd already been thinking of stopping at the pub in Thriplow, as I wanted to look at the old smithy, just across the road...





Back on the bike for 20 yards....












A little refreshment was taken.

There must have been something on at Duxford as there were spitfires and biplanes all over, then this thing flew by really slowly, not sure how it stayed up there





We came home via the longer side of Barrington hill today, bottom gear not needed. We then went via Harlton, The Eversdens and Toft.

Near Newton we stopped to look at some oak galls that could have been spuds





Very nice to see the sun!


https://www.strava.com/activities/975256660


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 May 2017)

I'm back posting in this section!

It struck me that I was finding excuses not to go out on a bike. My shoulder is still very sore. I haven't found any new forks for the ones bent in the crash. I have too much else to do.

The sun is out. If I don't go now I might never bother. Spare bike 1 is hanging up in the garage. Pump the tyres up and get the pedals of the broken bike. I decide to take the bull by the horns so to speak and ride the route I did when I ended up as a bonnet ornament!

Very slow and I was on the struggle bus going up some of the hills but on other parts I felt quite fast. 25 miles and back in one piece.

Check out Spare Bike 1:






It is my old race bike. It was custom built for a much younger and slimmer marine MAMIL! The top tube and stem are long and the gears are high:






Please excuse the dirt and grime. It has been hanging up for a year or two. That's a 12-23 cassette and I don't think I needed lower than third. 

Lovely weather. Lots of oil seed fields and I must have been hit in the face by at least 2Kg of assorted insect life!


----------



## cosmicbike (7 May 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Ride out with the HDW
> Ride was to Tilford
> It was a cold start, I scurried back into house for knee warmers
> 
> ...



Looked like a nice route, though I did wonder why the looong stop.
Apparently it was the Tilford At War event by the Allies Living History Group. http://www.the-allies.co.uk/event/tilford-war-2017/


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

The local pub has started a cycling club. The routes start at the pub and finish at the pub, the club is made up of people who drink at the pub. A nice group bimble through the Leicestershire countryside before returning for a beer. Did I mention we ended up at the pub.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2017)

Chilly and grey again today, with a brisk northerly whistling along.

Out on the Pro Carbon (which is now nearest the door) and off for an hour, so a variation on a familiar loop.
Coal Road (again) and straight into the headwind, which was almost enough to have me turning for home, but I stuck with it on the assumption that I'd have the wind at my back for the return...
Red Hall Lane, A58 and Whin Moor Lane, but for a change took the first right down Hobberly Lane, which would have been a quick descent, were it not for the nice lady in the Volvo who instead of waiting for me to clear the 100 yards or so of single lane that I was already established in decided to push straight through 
Anyway, into Shadwell and left down the hill, across Bay Horse Lane and up the hill across the A58 and on to Carr Lane for the familiar lumpiness to Thorner.
Into the village, avoiding the pedestrian who stepped straight off the kerb in front of me without bothering to look  and left past the church and on to Milner Lane and the climb onto the ridge.
Back to battling the headwind along there to the junction with Holme Farm Lane, where I stopped for a couple of pics:











Enjoyed a comedy moment as a group ride approached the junction at a fair lick:
"Left or right?"
"OK"
"Left then?"
"No, right"
"I love it when you're leading" - cue much braking and swerving as they all just about made the turn 

Anyhow, with time against me and that chilly wind still whistling, I was back on the bike and retraced my route down into Thorner, catching and passing a couple of couples on hybrids. Straight along Main Street and up Van Zyl hill, without the assistance you might have expected from the wind 
Onto Skelton Lane, where the temporary lights are still there, despite there being no work going on  and getting treated to a close pass as I rode through the coned off area 
Left at the end onto Coal Road and a blast down to home with the wind now properly at my back for the first time - only to get repeatedly checked by a muppet in a Golf who firstly pulled out from parked without looking  and then deliberately slowed down prior to each of the chicanes blocking the lane for reasons known only to him  (there are bike lanes through each of the chicanes so cyclists don't have to stop / give way)
Hey ho, what can you do? 

*12.03 miles* (19.36km) in *54mins* at an average of *13.2mph*, with *636ft* climbed. I'll take that as I'm still struggling - not sure if it's hayfever (seems unlikely today) or a lingering cold, but it was hard work today combined with that headwind. Still, every mile counts.

And now, the map:


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The local pub has started a cycling club. The routes start at the pub and finish at the pub, the club is made up of people who drink at the pub. A nice group bimble through the Leicestershire countryside before returning for a beer. Did I mention we ended up at the pub.
> 
> View attachment 351295


Reports on radio Leicester warning people to avoid the great central way which apparently is been riden by wobbly cyclists . Beer is the suspected cause 
Good to see you out on your bike . Your welcome on our next century ride just lets us now


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2017)

Out with Wakefield Triathlon Club, to the _'Oil Can Cafe'_
A mixed ability group, one of their Level 2 (or 'v2.5', as it got labelled later)
We met up at Pugneys, a sailing lake/country park, (on south-side of Wakefield, not far from jct 39/M1)

Up through Durkar, & Crigglestone; immediately climbing to a certain extent
A sweeping Bretton Lane, up to West Bretton (not far from the Yorkshire Sculpture Park')
Midgley roundabout, where we joined the A636 (Wakefield - Denby Dale road) for a while
Left onto Litherop Lane, & the slog up to High Hoyland (to be the site of the WTC hill-climb, in a couple of weeks)
Into High Hoyland, & onto a variety of road sufaces, with a descent to Kitchenroyd (back on the A636, where the Mill is)

Up this road, through Denby Dale, towards Upper Cumberworth, climbing all the way
A left at Upper Cumberworth, & a fair bit of opposing cycle traffic at this point, as we'd crossed paths with the Brian Robinson Challenge
http://www.brcr.co.uk/index.php

Up to Lane Head, with views to the left (south-west) to Royds Moor Windfarm (above Penistone)
Down the main descent, after rejoining at what was the Cross-Roads Inn, now renamed
I was quite happy moving up & down the dozen riders, to the back, then coming past

At New Mills, a left, up the Sheffield Road (A616), & the last couple of drags to the café
Quite busy upon arrival, with a fair group from Calder Clarion (a Wakefield club), & lots of bikers
The decent day had brought out quite a few classic cars too, with a smattering of Triumph TR's, a gorgeous Jenson Interceptor mk 3

But. the best cars were inside..........
Mini Cooper
(1969) Dodge Charger - yes...... it was orange.....
A few old Austins

A persusal of the workshops revealed a plethora
Escort 1 Mexico
Dodge Dart
A Noble
Mustang bodyshell ('67 - '68?)
And.......... what appeared to be a genuine AC Cobra 289






After they 'caked' (I didn't as I looked round workshops first, then the café was too busy)

It was back, via the same route, as far as the CrossRoads Inn
I decided to pick up the pace slightly on the ascent, & passed everyone
By the pub, I looked round & appeared to have a 300+yard lead

Stopping briefly, to rezip the gilet, for the long descent, from the 'Sovereign Cross-Roads' (where the A635 & A629 cross), it was downhill all the way back as far as Clayton West, the home of; http://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/ (also the base for Denby Dale AC race against the train 'Beat Badger' - which is fairly hard, but fun!!!)

One last long drag, from Clayton West, up to Midgley roundabout, then back down Bulcliff, back to jct 39 & Pugneys
Heading back home, the same route, as my trip to meet up with WTC

Seemed a lot further than shown, but most of the hills were either steep, or long
http://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_4535259.html


Next time, weather dependant, it'll be the Gran Fondo (with short-sleeves & shorts), not the CGR (with bib-tights, long-sleeve jersey & Gilet)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Out with Wakefield Triathlon Club, to the _'Oil Can Cafe'_



Another pic;









Richard A Thackeray said:


> Next time, weather dependant, it'll be the Gran Fondo (with short-sleeves & shorts), not the CGR (with bib-tights, long-sleeve jersey & Gilet)


Three of the WTC guys were out on Planet X EC-130E
http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/road-bikes/ec-130e-aero-road

All 3, were stealth 'black/black decals'


----------



## theloafer (7 May 2017)

been bloodly cold on the bike today



:-(... but still had a great day took the g/f out to lunch at betty`s in Northallerton



:-) brought home a couple of fat rascal`s ...dam there tasty



:-)



:-).. ended up doing 65 miles .... Karon is now soaking in the bath lol

https://www.strava.com/activities/975492571


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Reports on radio Leicester warning people to avoid the great central way which apparently is been riden by wobbly cyclists . Beer is the suspected cause
> Good to see you out on your bike . Your welcome on our next century ride just lets us now


I may be a good six months and about a stone and a half away from being able to ride a century again, but at least after a very long time I've got the spark back.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/975407657

Just a short one today.






Only halfway and I think I may have finished a few off.






A much depleted field with a lot of dead legs at the finish.






Sunshine and warm temperatures.

Lovely


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 May 2017)

Nice solo ride today up to Denver and returning via Welney and Coveney.

Tough going out but a nice 'push' coming back.

Pleased with the run out as I haven't had a decent longish ride for a while with 82k done at an average of 29kmh so happy with that considering the lack of time on the bike;just need a good 100 under the belt now before the TOC later.

https://www.strava.com/activities/974846817

Oh and the new Gabba 2 jersey worked nicely keeping the Notherly wind at bay;






And some bic pics of course with the Helium now sporting Deda Superleggera carbon bars(with neat integral wiring channels) and superzero stem;









Should have picked up the hat first really.


----------



## Gareth C (7 May 2017)

After a big ride yesterday, I set my ambitions a little lower: local and shorter, but still big mountain wild country riding. I parked up at (a very low) Cow Green reservoir and did an out-and-back to the spectacular High Cup.





_I’ve never seen the reservoir this low_




_But the reservoir is still putting water into Cauldron Snout to keep the Tees flowing_
Once at the bridge over Maize Beck, I decided it would be fun to explore the bridleway on the north side of the beck. I hadn’t realized until today that the bridge is actually a “new” bridge (wasn’t there when I walked the Pennine Way in the late ‘80’s), and the north side of the beck was the main path, heading to the “old” bridge over a beautiful limestone gorge.

En-route, I met a guy cycling the other way over the featureless moor. While I was riding a fat bike, eminently suited to this terrain. The guy I met was on a touring bike: absolutely bonkers, but impressive!





_… and I was struggling on the fat bike!_









_Peat cornice_
After taking Sunday lunch at the limestone gorge (a cup of coffee and a few squares of chocolate), and riding on to High Cup to appreciate the view, it was time to head home.





_Amazing limestone gorge_









_Not a bad lunch spot!_









_Always spectacular_





Finally, riding up by the reservoir, I took time out to enjoy the wild flowers. Teesdale is truly beautiful.


























https://www.relive.cc/view/975539598


----------



## The Essex Spurs (7 May 2017)

Cycled to Paper Mill and had a coffee and a lump a cake.Went along the canal to Hoe Mill and on to Ulting Church (what a gorgeous building) then through to Nounsley Hatfield Peverel along the side of the A12 back to Witham and relax!!!!
A nice ride out and wife looked good in her cycling top!!!


----------



## i hate hills (7 May 2017)

I hate cycling !!!!! At least thats what i kept telling myself on one of the most frustrating rides i've ever had. Ok first off i forgot my glasses , que very watery eyes with the wind. Ah the wind . No matter where i turned today no matter how much i changed my route i got a head wind . It was almost like it was playing games with me. Then finally i discovered i'd forgotten to bring cash for a coffee / cake stop. Bike back in shed showered and tucking into a cheese and ham toastie at home i decided that it wasn't all bad and at least i'd gotten out for a while. I love cycling again . Back out tomorrow afternoon if theres no overtime at work . Take care folks.


----------



## RedRider (7 May 2017)

Gareth C said:


> After a big ride yesterday, I set my ambitions a little lower: local and shorter, but still big mountain wild country riding. I parked up at (a very low) Cow Green reservoir and did an out-and-back to the spectacular High Cup.
> 
> View attachment 351359
> 
> ...


High cup nick amazing


----------



## Buck (7 May 2017)

Technically, yesterday's ride but as this included an overnight stay, this is the first chance of posting!

One of my best mates - Andy - turns 50 next month so we (that's me, Andy plus two other friends) wanted to do something a little different for our usual birthday gathering and decided that we would hire tandems and go for a ride in the Dales. We decided on 50 miles as our target - well him being 50 and all! Now Andy is not a cyclist so we knew this would be a bit of a challenge to boot!

We hired the tandems from JP Tandems in Gargrave and can't say enough about the team there - they were brilliant! The tandems were good too and well maintained.

Now riding a tandem is somewhat different to a normal bike both in terms of how it 'feels' as well as handles and the fact that you and your tandem-busy have to work in unison so involved lots of talking and co-ordination of intentions!

Andy was with my friend Gareth who is a strong, seasoned cyclist but who, like all of us had never ridden a tandem before. I was with another friend who is a great runner but doesn't cycle either so it was me and Ian as the 'experienced' cyclists taking the front and heading off!

The day was quite cool and windy so it was certainly going to be a harder ride today with the southerly being a head wind for us for the first half of the ride.

We decided to head out of Gargrave and up the valley along the rolling back roads into the village of Hetton before going the main road through Cracoe and Threshfield before a right turn and down to the river and up the other side into Grassington, the pull up from the bridge to the square being the first real challenge of the ride so far!

A brief stop then we headed up out of Grassington and onto Grass Wood Lane which was a great ride following the river whilst avoiding the main B6160 road. This took its through Conistone before we head over the river then past the trout farms and the climbers at Kilnsey Crag.

Now on the main road there was a little more traffic but nothing too heavy and lots of courteous drivers as well as plenty of cyclists to say hi to (we did seem to get lots of smiles and grins from the other cyclists who probably thought "rather them than me" but we were having fun!)

A nice sweeping descent into Kettlewell and then another lovely part of the ride following the Wharfe as we continued north through Starbotton and into Buckden where we had planned to have lunch at the aptly named Buck Inn but sadly it was closed and 'To Let' so we continued on to Hubberholme and enjoyed lovely home made sandwiches (Hot Roast Beef with scruffy thick gravy or Hand Carved Ham Salad) washed down with a couple of pints of rehydration fluid!!

A quick review of the route options and the plan was to retrace our route to Hetton then head west which we did although the hoped for tail wind didn't materialise. Heading south some of those lovely descents were cheeky summits (especially coming out of Kettlewell!) to get up and good co-ordination and gear choices helped us motor on at a nice pace all the way to Hetton. We stopped at the Angel Inn in Hetton for a breather and more hydration and enjoyed a rare glimpse of the sun and some blue sky.






After the stop, we then headed west towards Winterburn. At the bottom of a nice descent coming into the hamlet there was a cyclist at the side of the road - 6th sense made me shout to ask if he was OK to which he replied "no" so we quickly stopped and went back to him. He'd had two punctures on the descent and had no more inner tubes or patches. He was on 700x23 and our spare inners were 700x35 but we managed to get him sorted and helped get him on the road again to head back to Settle which would have been a long walk otherwise!

Good deed done we then had what I will politely call the rolling road of Abbey Hill and Hall Brow into Airton which certainly tested our legs. Through Otterburn we came to the junction of the A65 at Hellifield and effectively slogged our way on the A65 up a few long pulls with some not so good driving from people who think they can pass extremely close at speed. Despite this, we got ourselves back into Gargrave without any mishaps! 

Arriving back at the hire place we realised that we were slightly short of the planned 50 so a quick ride around the block and we were there!

Tired but happy and back to the hotel for a shower and change ready for a meal out with a couple of birthday drinks!

50.9 miles with 2624ft of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/975088199

https://www.relive.cc/view/975088199


----------



## Gareth C (7 May 2017)

Buck said:


> After the stop, we then headed west towards Winterburn. At the bottom of a nice descent coming into the hamlet there was a cyclist at the side of the road - 6th sense made me shout to ask if he was OK to which he replied "no" so we quickly stopped and went back to him. He'd had two punctures on the descent and had no more inner tubes or patches. He was on 700x23 and our spare inners were 700x35 but we managed to get him sorted and helped get him on the road again to head back to Settle which would have been a long walk otherwise!
> 
> Good deed done ...



Nice work - Karma says "what goes 'round, comes 'round!"


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2017)

10.2 miles this day, on the Schwinn Mirada, although no one was around to look at it. The bike rolls along nicely, but lighter tires are needed for better speed. I'm also dumping the Biopace cranks for something more conventional and consistent. Lovely weather, sunny and on the cold side of mild, but mild just the same. 
59F,15C
Winds NW12
Relative humidity 34%
Barometer 30.05, 1020.4mb
A fine day, worthy of more than a few cyclists. I'm having slower times, as I'm unwell. Still not bad for the day after a family reunion, so maybe it is all in my head.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2017)

Buck said:


> 50.9 miles with 2624ft of climbing
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/975088199



Crikey!, I'd have reckoned on more climbing than that up there, we wrung almost 2100ft out of less than 20 miles (if Mapometer is accurate)


----------



## Donger (8 May 2017)

Buck said:


> One of my best mates - Andy - turns 50 next month so we (that's me, Andy plus two other friends) wanted to do something a little different for our usual birthday gathering and decided that we would hire tandems and go for a ride in the Dales. We decided on 50 miles as our target - well him being 50 and all! Now Andy is not a cyclist so we knew this would be a bit of a challenge to boot!



Epic stuff! Sounds like a really great day out...... though I don't trust any of my mates enough to share a tandem with them!


----------



## Old jon (8 May 2017)

Hmm, about time to ride the fixed for its first journey this month. The usual bit of dithering about what route to take, that dithering likely lasted most of the way around . . .

I fancied riding that seemingly level stretch of road between Thorner and Bramham, from the top of Church Hill towards Bramham the road drops 20 metres in about a mile says the map. No wonder it is hard work in the other direction! Anyway, the ride has to start, at my front door will do. Jack Lane, witless wander around bits of Holbeck and the subterranean slither twixt train and river. Ooops, in plain words ride under the station to reach proper roads, cross the river twice and pedal up to the Oakwood Clock. And then pedal up some more to the top of Boot Hill and the right turn onto Red Hall Lane. Cross Coal Road and along Skeltons Lane and turn left at the end onto Thorner Lane.

The ride through Thorner is just as ever, nothing much seems to alter there. I did dither, Milner Lane or Church Hill? Went with the earlier idea, Church Hill it was. At the top, two girls on bikes suddenly appeared in front of me, pedalling quite briskly. I thought they must have been locals, said good morning as I passed and had a greeting in return. Further along the road were two other cyclists and I again guessed as male locals. I caught up with them at the bottom of Dead Badger Hill ( my name for it ) and passed. It is too steep a hill for me to slow down on the fixed, I think it is the first time I have ridden that bike all the way up.

At Bramham I had another attack of the dithers, and chose to turn right onto Paradise Way then follow that direction to Aberford. There was a bit of breeze pushing me along there which might have helped me decide. After the crest of the road in Aberford it is almost automatic to turn left onto Lotherton Lane, so I did just that.



As the video shows, I turned right at Lotherton Gates which really leaves two choices for the rest of the ride, I could have taken the left turn for Micklefield and a few added miles. I opted for the shorter trip, which was still 31.2 miles, going straight to Garforth and home the busy way through Swillington, Woodlesford, John o’ Gaunts, Stourton and a slice of Hunslet to point me towards home. Yet another good bit of a ride, I reached home with a smile on my ugly mug.

For no change at all


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2017)

Another gorgeous day today, so that means another bimble was needed. 14 miles done on my favourate route. The b4404 which is part of the NC route. It is a 10 mile loop around Mach, but i added a few more miles onto it. Beautiful sunny day, but the headwind on the A470 was horrible.


----------



## gavgav (8 May 2017)

With it being such a glorious day and stuck in the office looking at it, I simply had to get out after work for a short spin around Town. Nice and warm, but that stiff Northerly breeze is still blowing hard and making it a tough pedal at times.

Out through the estate and along the old railway bed path, with a much easier crossing of the inner ring road, due to it being closed in 1 direction for yet more roadworks.

Cut through to Abbey Foregate and then up the cycle paths next to the ring road, looking at all of the impatient drivers doing wheelspins as they carried out 3 point turns in the queues down to the traffic lights for the roadworks. Apparently it makes a point if you carry out those turns in an aggressive way and wreck you car tyres 

It was hard going up to Heathgates, into the wind, but I then turned out of it and flew down through Castlefields, along the river towpath and through the Quarry Park. I'm even now in the top 150 (10%) of a Strava segment. I do like my new bike 

Continued up through Porthill, Copthorne and then Radbrook, before joining the lanes to Nobold and Meole Brace, which was back into that headwind again.

11.2 miles at 12.7mph avg


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 May 2017)

The ankle is still a bit swollen but it seems to do most of what is required of it. Unclipping is still a bit tricky. Nevertheless it was a lovely afternoon so I headed out around the north of the hills. I met Ralph R coming the other way so we stopped for a chat. Having caught up I took the run around to Mathon and on down to Peg's Farm. Then on over the Munsley lump to ride south along the flanks of the Marcles. I'd been getting some assistance from the wind but now I headed east and north with sections of windy hindrance. My legs began to send "enough" signals but I ignored them as I continued north through the Castlemorton lanes. Just a zig and a zag left before I rolled home with a big smile on my face. That had been a good one. 51 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (8 May 2017)

After wasting a trip round the M25, finding my training course cancelled and driving back home again, I cycled into work. Windy windy it was, hard going North up between the reservoirs. On the plus side, the ride home South through the reservoirs was much easier


----------



## i hate hills (8 May 2017)

Ten miler on the MTB this afternoon after work. Didn't feel great all day. Not sure if i'm in for something or if it will pass . Hard going today . Very unfit at this moment and the wind dont do me any favours. Never mind if i keep chipping away it will get better i'm sure.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2017)

i hate hills said:


> Ten miler on the MTB this afternoon after work. Didn't feel great all day. Not sure if i'm in for something or if it will pass . Hard going today . Very unfit at this moment and the wind dont do me any favours. Never mind if i keep chipping away it will get better i'm sure.




Well done for getting out despite not feeling well. A like for that.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2017)

I rode to work & back yesterday but the evening was spent with 18 or so cubs in my pack.

I slung a large kitbag over my back with a track pump sticking out & rolled my way gently to the school playground we had booked for the evening.

We did bike maintenance.

I showed them how to mend a puncture (one cub attended with his punctured bike) and then how to check tyre pressures and clean & oil the chain. There were all sorts of bikes there, some cared for, some not, some made of cheese, some not.

They then belted off round the field. My pal showed up on his amazing one-off custom cruiser bike to wow them & open their eyes to different types of bike.

Next Monday they are due to go on a little ride along a quiet lane to a local village.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2017)

Got the week off work this week. Lazy day yesterday still recovering from Saturdays ride but decided I had to get out today. Took the opportunity to go check out a cafe for a future ride with @tallliman (and @13 rider and anyone else who wants to join us) and also tick off some more squares for the Veloviewer explorer squares.

The cafe at its shortest route is about 15 miles but I wanted to do more than 30 miles. 

I headed out to Theddingworth were I needed to ride through three squares one of which only has 1 road on it and nothing else. When I got to the road there is a big sign saying private road and no right of way, unfortunately I never saw it  by the time I got to the second sign warning of impending doom I thought I better turn around not knowing if I'd got far enough into the square or not.

From there went through Husband Bosworth and Welford before hitting Naseby. Took a slight detour off the route to take a snap of the monument







From there I took a fantastic single track road to Thornby, one of those that sees so few cars it has grass growing down the middle. From there it was the short climb into Cold Ashby and down the steep side and onto Elkington. 

At Elkington I saw a bridleway sign to Winwick, now there is a square near there that has no roads in it so I know at some point I am going to have to go for a walk to tick that one off and another that only has one road from the south which means riding around below Winwick and back up. So I thought sod it detoured off the route and jumped on the bridleway thinking I would at least tick off the square with the southern road. Rode 2 miles on the bridleway which was pretty much a grass track through several fields, was just a tad bumpy .

From there it was back onto normal roads, through Yelvertoft, Clay Coton, South Kilworth and into North Kilworth for the cafe stop.

Cafe stop was reasonable, serves hot food as well as homemade cakes. Had a latte and carrot cake, sat outside and enjoyed a brief break. Will be using the cafe in the future. (cafe is Alfreds Cafe on the B5414 just as you come out of North Kilworth)

After the cafe stop it was directish route home and 53 miles all done. Once uploaded I checked the squares and got the private road one and the two near to Winwick 

https://www.strava.com/activities/977994948


----------



## Pale Rider (9 May 2017)

My ride today included a trip to get a pic for the lost cycle path thread, a visit to the chemist, a park, and it finished with some local history.

Here's the 'lost' path.





Next on the list is Barnes Park, a traditional Victorian town park complete with bandstand.





There a path up to the tree line, quite steep over a short distance, so it's a job for the granny ring on the push bike.





Personal King of the Mountain points bagged, it's time to nip down to the chemist.

Better lock the bike to the railings, even though I will only be in there a minute or two.






Now for the history lesson.

This is a typical north east back lane.

The wooden shutters are where the coal used to be delivered from a horse and cart - the height is so the sacks could be emptied directly off the back of the cart.

The new bricks at the left of the pic would also have been a wooden shutter, but this time for the waste from the outside toilet to be emptied.

We have running water up here now and all sorts, but a mate's first house bought in the 1990s still had a working outside toilet, although by that time it had been plumbed into the sewer in the lane.

Most of the back yard walls have now been rebuilt with garage doors, as mine has.






The last pic also relates to back lane services.

On some corners you will see small pyramids of concrete.

These were to enable the coal cart to make the sharp turn by pivoting the nearside wheel against the corner.

The concrete stopped the wheel from snagging and damaging the corners of the bricks.





Who would have thought walls - and stretches of 1930s paths - could be so interesting?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2017)

So long as the honey cart doesn't spill.


----------



## Con (9 May 2017)

Did my first 50km+ ride today well 53.2 to be precise. I know that doesn't sound much compared to most of you lot but its a big milestone for me on my heavy old mountain bike so I'm well chuffed.


----------



## I like Skol (9 May 2017)

Went out in the evening sunshine for a little MTB blast with Jnr just before tea. It was glorious and we worked our way around to the top of Hartshead Pike, but not before the little guy took a tumble in the first half a mile....








He was a brave little soldier and didn't cry at all. We continued on and did a little over 8 miles. Also managed to fit in a pub stop and had a nice pint of Peroni sat in the sunshine outside the Hare & Hounds at Luzley. It's nice to be out of a sunny evening


----------



## cosmicbike (9 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Went out in the evening sunshine for a little MTB blast with Jnr just before tea. It was glorious and we worked our way around to the top of Hartshead Pike, but not before the little guy took a tumble in the first half a mile....
> View attachment 351644
> View attachment 351645
> 
> ...



Ouchy, liked for the ride, and I do hope Jnr got a pint too for continuing


----------



## cosmicbike (9 May 2017)

Tough day today, so no chance to get out until this evening to clear the head and spin the legs. Really couldn't be bothered which was a shame as the sun was out, but the wind was tough again. 12 miles


----------



## i hate hills (9 May 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done for getting out despite not feeling well. A like for that.


Thank you WD


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2017)

An unexpected free evening after a cancelled committee meeting, so of course, I had to take the bike out. 
A beautiful sunny evening ride out around Dunham.


----------



## Old jon (9 May 2017)

^^^ Wonderful pic, hope the ride matched it!


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2017)

Yeah, what a fabby pic


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2017)

Just a fizz round my usual 14 mile Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely loop at teatime. Sadly no sunshine in this neck of the woods and a chilly breeze picked up halfway round, but it sure was good to get out. 

Best moment of the ride actually came when I stopped in Coveney for a drink. Saw a chap walking what on the face of it seemed four small dogs. As he and his furries came closer, I could see he had two westies, a small liver-coloured spaniel... and a black cat. 

Made me chuckle all the way home.  Especially since I used to have a black cat who used to come for walkies.


----------



## Old jon (9 May 2017)

Damn! I ain't stalking, just winding down after a play. You may have heard of post minstrel tension . . .


----------



## Old jon (10 May 2017)

Bright and sunny again. Even better, leaves on trees not being blown about much. Let’s go for a ride!

This was not a spontaneous decision of course. For some odd reason, I had thought the route out last night. As I was walking to the pub, which takes about twenty minutes. So, before beer induced bravado set in I had firmly decided to have a try at riding up Pool Bank, I think for the first time this century. Read on . . .

All the average detours were ridden, just to avoid traffic lights mostly. There is one right turn on a four lane one way road, well least said on that. Then Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road all the way to Headingley. After crossing the Ring Road at Lawnswood the bike decided to turn left onto Otley Old Road. More up to pedal. But I found a stretch of more or less downhill to video just after passing the water tower.



A couple more smaller climbs brings you to the top of the old Chevin, and I thoroughly enjoyed losing all that height I had pedalled up. Nothing at all to slow me down, very unusual. Into Otley, along to the river bridge for the first crossing of the Wharfe, second river of the ride, and turn right onto Farnley Lane. More uphill, but the drop on the other side is a good ‘un although there was too much haze for any photography. The viaduct at Arthington is visible and one of these days I will take that picture. Across the Washburn at Leathley Bridge and turn right, a similar right turn at the Bradford to Harrogate road and cross the Wharfe again. Then the hill. I did it, no stops, just pedal away ignoring what my legs were screaming, all the way to the Dyneley Arms. If I had kept going towards Bradford, there is more uphill. I am really glad I did not want to go to Bradford.

After all that, the rest of the ride is anti-climax. All along the A 660 ( Bob Dylan did better lyrics ) to the right turn at Headingley for the drop to Kirkstall and the towpath ride most of the way home. Thirty and one half miles, 1780 feet going up and the same amount descending, so when I reached my front door it was at the same level I left it at, which gave me a grin at the end of a strenuous ride for me.

Yes, the map. I should have worn it out by now.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 May 2017)

Yet another gorgeous day today, so not wanting to waste it, i went for a bimble. Another 14 miles done down a sparsely used lane.


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2017)

Old jon said:


> ^^^ Wonderful pic, hope the ride matched it!



Yes, thank you. It was one of those rare times ( for me) when I just rode where the bike took me!
It's not easy to avoid the evening traffic so I usually just go down the East Lancs Rd path around rush hour times, but I'd gone left out of my road and cycled a mile down the hill and through the village before I realised. So then I decided to go on the Port Salford Greenway to get to the A57 bypass that also has a cycle path and goes parallel with the ship canal in parts and is one of the ways to get to Warburton Bridge. The first intention was to take a loop back up through Glazebury and Culcheth to get back to the East Lancs Road and then home. Then I thought I'd go over the bridge and just do a little loop around Dunham before turning back, but the bike had other ideas, the roads around Dunham were so quiet, the evening sunshine was enticing and another small loop was added then that became a bit of medium loop. It's great that I've now ridden so much around these lanes that I was confident enough to just ride and knew where I was and which way to go to head back to the bridge. Then.. the battery went in my phone just after I took the picture above, I was 15 miles from home and as I set off I realised that I was cooling down a bit. I was wearing a short sleeved jersey and three quarter leggings and no bag on the back of the new bike for extra layers. I still enjoyed the rest of the ride but I was glad to get home at 8.45! A hot meal of scrambled egg and bacon was amazing. The computer on the bike read 31.5 miles too so another entry for the half century challenge. 
I was too tired to write all that last night! 
Here's to many more sunny miles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2017)

Weather forecast was brilliant for today, so had a 114 miler planned. Couldn't be arsed to fall out of bed when the alarm went off so didn't leave the house until just before 8am which meant I would be playing with rush hour traffic for the first 5 or 6 miles before I would be in the countryside. Got 4 miles into the ride and realised I'd left my bottles at home, so turned around and got them, thus played with the rush hour traffic for a good 12 miles 

Was warm enough at the start for shorts and the ss Leeds top with arm warmers. Got a few beeps from cars, which I hoped was from fellow Leeds fans rather than drivers getting annoyed not only with a cyclist but a Leeds United cyclist 

Weather was as forecast, hardly any wind and wall to wall sunshine. After my brief return to home I'd noticed if I continued with the original route I would only be 2 miles from a double metric, I also realised I might not make my cafe stop which would now be at 90 miles as I would get there about 2pm and I was convinced this was their closing time, but anyway decided to stick with the original plan and if the cafe was closed I could cut the ride short as the direct route home from the cafe is about 20 miles and pretty much downhill.

Anyway got to the cafe at 5 to 2 and it was still open, so a mug of tea and slice of triple cake in the sun and I was ready to go again. I decided I felt fine so stuck with the original route until I got back to Syston when I went off route to make up the 2 miles I needed. Ended up doing 126 miles and got the tan well and truly topped up and also ticked off 43 new explorer squares.

https://www.strava.com/activities/979842289


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 May 2017)

Pete M arrived as planned at Newland and we rode to Powick along Jennet Tree Lane for the meet with Julian H. Much chat ensued as Jules hasn't been out much at all. We headed off through the standard lanes to Martley where Jules peeled off after more chat. His legs were not ready for what was to come.

Pete and I climbed up and over to Ham Bridge and rode along the Teme valley. It's a superb run along here especially today with lovely sunshine and the new greens of spring all around. We detoured to inspect the new bridge at Eastham. The old one had collapsed with much inconvenience to the locals. Back to normal now even if the new bridge isn't the Grade II listed structure of old. Not too far now as we soon arrived at the T.A.B.S. cafe in Tenbury.

After much chat and an extra pot of tea we headed out of town on the southern bank of the Teme towards Little Hereford. So far we had been upping and downing on the lumpy route but now we turned away from the valley to climb doggedly for Leysters where the Pole reference is to a wayside gallows. No grisly sights today! We were still not at the top but there is a drop before the final assault to the summit. With a few ups it's mostly down to Bromyard. Now we rode the lumpy Frome valley before another climb away and over onto the Leigh Brook valley. Why are river valleys so lumpy? That's three today and everyone with its ups and downs. I'd have it no other way as it makes for excellent scenery, excellent variety and great practice for bike handling skills including gear shifting all over the available range.

We parted at Newland where Pete had left his car. I'd had a superb ride in some excellent quiet lanes in stunning scenery. Did I say the climbing was a mere 4200 feet? That's only 62 feet/mile. As we know 100 feet/mile is a hilly ride but explain that to my legs. 68 big smiles today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2017)

7.1 miles this day, not feeling well, so going slow. Many cyclists out at lunchtime, nice sunny day, storms forecast for later, so all the yard work got done this morning, then government dealings(well, paying water/garbage bill, and posting letters for Mrs.GA, and buying stamps.) I then was a bit ill, so I thought cycling a bit would help. Getting a bike ride in always helps, somehow.
77F 25C
Winds S9
Relative humidity 64%
Barometer 29.92 1014.6mb
Big storms brewing to my west, can just see some c/n towers rising now.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 May 2017)

I was booked in to a class at the gym this evening, but stuff that! There's not been a sunny evening for ages so I took my mountain bike out to play.

I took the familiar route through the fields to Caldecote, then on to Kingston before jumping on the Wimpole Way. I rode along the ridge behind the belts of woodland before screaming down the rough hill. At the point where I looked it said 31.5mph. Luckily there was nobody about!

At the bottom I said hello to the shire horses





Up the drive to Wimpole and the dandelion heads took my eye





I was going to head to the Arrington gate but a mown path up the hill caught my eye. Not sure I was within the rules by riding up there





At the top I looked east, down the Lime tree avenue. Out the other side of the garden the avenue continues with oak trees




It was at the top of this hill that we stood about 15 years ago with a reluctant son, sat on a bike. We gave him a push.... how cruel we were. He crashed! Luckily I didn't tonight.
At the bottom I took a pic I've taken before...





Back up Old Wimpole hill and behind the belts, slower this time! I stopped to admire the views 




^ That'll be Addenbrookes hospital.





^ The building on the horizon left of centre is the University library.

Back to Caldecote on the road before coming across the fields.

19 miles. Good stuff!

https://www.strava.com/activities/980207144


----------



## cosmicbike (10 May 2017)

What a glorious evening, warm, sunny, perfect for a bike ride. Alas I'm on nights tonight, so a 9 mile commute.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2017)

Well I took advantage of the warm, sunny evening after doing all the stuff that needed doing and popped out at 6 for a spin around my usual 14 mile loop.

Loads of cyclists out tonight - I counted nine, including one chap in Ely CC kit on a TT bike and the miserable so and so who overtook me without as much as a by-your-leave... Still, it was good to get out.

Wildlife count: one mallard duck, a crow, a heron, loads of pigeons, several jaywalking pheasants and one chicken who couldn't decide whether to cross the road or not. Water level in the drains is unusually low for this time of year as well. And several farmers were out planting spuds. There was a significant spillage of seed spuds down West Fen Road as well...


----------



## Stonechat (10 May 2017)

In view of forecast rain later in the week I chose to do the harder 'Friday' session this morning , as I may need to ride indoors.

This was basically last Friday 's ride, but on a different course.

The plan was to ride through Elton and Dorney, loop around, and back , the taking a longer loop

Like last Friday it was windy, but soon hit other problems, there were short but numerous roadworks around Windsor and Datchet and area. I diverted a slightly different way and ran directly into queuing traffic for Windsor horse show. Determined to leave the area, I head though Ashford and did some loops round Shepperton area.

The ride did not go totally to plan. Tried to make the best of it.

42.73 miles at ave speed of 15.7 mph, but ave moving speed 16.3 mph
A mere 518 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/979601167

EDIT p.s. the Thames Side road at Laleham has a section near Chertsey Bridge which has been resurfaced with chippings, one of the least cyclist friendly finishes
I will have to abandon one of my favourite cycling roads for a while


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 May 2017)

Insects! Is it me or is there an inordinate number of them this Spring? I wish I could say I go so fast that they scatter and bounce off my head as I cleave through swarms of them leaving the survivors tumbling in my wake!

In reality, most of them perform a sort of landing procedure and start to wander around. Finding no hair to get tangled in some loiter for ages and hop off when they feel like it. I'm sure some were the same ones from the other night! I'll have to start charging a fare!

Spare bike #1 still hasn't been fitted with the GPS so no official statistics from tonight's ride but I do know the weather was great and I did around 25 miles.


----------



## i hate hills (10 May 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Insects! Is it me or is there an inordinate number of them this Spring? I wish I could say I go so fast that they scatter and bounce off my head as I cleave through swarms of them leaving the survivors tumbling in my wake!
> 
> In reality, most of them perform a sort of landing procedure and start to wander around. Finding no hair to get tangled in some loiter for ages and hop off when they feel like it. I'm sure some were the same ones from the other night! I'll have to start charging a fare!
> 
> Spare bike #1 still hasn't been fitted with the GPS so no official statistics from tonight's ride but I do know the weather was great and I did around 25 miles.


Know what you mean . I was at the football tonight and was eaten alive by midges.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 May 2017)

Stonechat said:


> EDIT p.s. the Thames Side road at Laleham has a section near Chertsey Bridge which has been resurfaced with chippings, one of the least cyclist friendly finishes
> I will have to abandon one of my favourite cycling roads for a while



Cheers for the heads up, will avoid that bit for now. Shame as it's quite nice when it's sunny.


----------



## derrick (11 May 2017)

After not being able to ride for a week.(my mum came to stay for a week) Slowed me down a bit, But could not resist going out in the sun, A mate and me did a nice loop of Epping Ware and Hertford, it was great riding in shorts and bare arms, a little bit of wind, but hey ho you can't have it all. We ended up in the pub a nice couple of pints. But it did not end there, we had a TT training ride meeting at Potters Bar at 6-45, so left the pub shot home another banana top up the water bottle and of we go, two rides in a day. I really suffered with the second ride towards the end, but did finish it, then back to the pub for a debrief, A great day, am know eating pizza while writing this, life is good.
https://www.strava.com/activities/979979952
https://www.strava.com/activities/980474491


----------



## Stonechat (11 May 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Insects! Is it me or is there an inordinate number of them this Spring? I wish I could say I go so fast that they scatter and bounce off my head as I cleave through swarms of them leaving the survivors tumbling in my wake!
> 
> In reality, most of them perform a sort of landing procedure and start to wander around. Finding no hair to get tangled in some loiter for ages and hop off when they feel like it. I'm sure some were the same ones from the other night! I'll have to start charging a fare!
> 
> Spare bike #1 still hasn't been fitted with the GPS so no official statistics from tonight's ride but I do know the weather was great and I did around 25 miles.


The Garmin will work in a backpocket!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 May 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Insects! Is it me or is there an inordinate number of them this Spring? I wish I could say I go so fast that they scatter and bounce off my head as I cleave through swarms of them leaving the survivors tumbling in my wake!


Yes, I was out around Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham, and it was the same
Not quite 'Cornflies' but bigger, & crawling everywhere..... ears, nose, eyes


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2017)

Had a nice early run out this morning to make the most of this great weather we are having, before it breaks. After dropping Jnr of at school I continued into the Pennines via a couple of small local hills and eventually ended up at the top of the A62 between Oldham and Huddersfield where the Pennine Way crosses. It was lovely up there and by 9.30 I was sat on the grass over looking the ducks and geese on the diminutive Brun Clough Reservoir with a view straight down the valley to Greenfield. I dropped back down the old Huddersfield Road into Diggle village and was a bit surprised to see my GPS showing 47mph! I was even more surprised on rounding one of the tight bends at this speed to discover the road surface directly along the cycling line was disrupted by a poorly executed service trench cut & fill job 
I managed to hold it all together but decided to ease off a bit for the rest of the descent (Not that I had been trying hard, reckon I could have easily hit 50+ had the road been straight). The ride home was just along the familiar main roads as I had jobs to get back for but I did get a bit ticked off with the motorists in Greenfield where within a distance of less than a mile I had 3 muppets pull out on me. 1st ignored me at the mini roundabout outside The Clarence pub at the bottom of the Holmfirth road despite me being at the right of my lane, signalling a right turn, he was looking straight at me and I was wearing a bright yellow top, on a sunny day with an unobstructed view . The other two were along Manchester road where the vehicles pulled out halfway into the lane in front of me before actually registering me and slamming the brakes on, again, unobstructed view, yellow top and riding in a dominant lane position at speed. Nobbers the lot of them, it's enough to put someone of a delicate disposition of cycling......
Sorry for the negativity in what is usually such a positive thread but I do sometimes despair of the abysmal driving exhibited by a lot of drivers. Anyway, it was still a fab ride and it was great to be out in the open doing what I enjoy the most, just riding for fun, in the sun, with no particular place to go


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 May 2017)

Another glorious day weather wise in Leicester. So out of the door just after 7am with a metric century planned. Route was to go down around Hinckley to tick some more explorer squares off.

Went through some cracking villages, with Copston Magna standing out for the fantastic road into it. Though this was offset with having to bike through Magna Park in Lutterworth, the A5 and Hinckley town centre all in order to tick squares off.

After the squares were ticked off I headed back onto familiar roads and stopped at Ellis tea rooms in Rothley. Sat outside with a coffee and cherry cake, at that point I could feel the sun burning my already burnt legs from yesterday. After that short ride through the parks to get back to the south of Leicester and home.

Lots of goslings now in Abbey Park, shouldn't be long before the ducklings and cygnets make an appearance.

Just under 65 miles done and my Veloviewer explorer square score now to 23x23

Weather not looking so good for tomorrow, but hopefully will get out for a short ride before a ride with @tallliman on Saturday to tick off some squares for him in my neck of the woods, then back to work on Monday 


https://www.strava.com/activities/981088957


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2017)

What's happened to @Goonerobes , he hasn't reported here for a while?


----------



## Goonerobes (11 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> What's happened to @Goonerobes , he hasn't reported here for a while?



He ran out of things to say  but does still enter rides here.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 May 2017)

My ride (yester)day was York - Humber Bridge - York with my endearing brother and sister-in-law.

Picking up on a couple of recent themes in this thread, there was the most number of insects I've seen on a ride for years, and several instances of poor driving.

Doing the ride on a weekday across two rush hours may not have helped, and there were three of us which must have ruined the drivers' days three times as much.

On the plus side, I was protected from behind (so to speak) by a very considerate lorry driver on the longish climb at South Ferriby, a few miles before the bridge.

Quite handy, because you can get boosted there by impatient drivers who know they cannot safely pass but can't resist trying.

Lunch at the Water's Edge cafe by the bridge was excellent as usual.

The day was nicely added to by @EasyPeez who took the trouble to finish work early and ride with us for about 25 miles towards York.

In ideal conditions we averaged just over 13mph for the 105 miles.

The ride is mostly flat, so it's a good one for anyone who is reaching for their first century.

It's being run as a forum ride again this year, so there's an opportunity to do it in good company.

Only one pic this time, so it has to be the classic 'bike in front of the bridge'.







https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/york-humber-bridge-york.217695/


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2017)

Goonerobes said:


> He ran out of things to say  but does still enter rides here.



Ah!  I don't read that thread .


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2017)

Mum was taking Erin swimming after school today so I was in no hurry to be back and that allowed me to go for a proper long ride 
After dropping her off at school, I ventured toward Atherton at 8.50am. Through Leigh onto Pennington Flash where I jumped on the Bridgewater Canal all the way to Wigan.

Quite a few other cyclists also out to enjoy the warm weather and lots of other folk all happy to reply "Morning!" to me. That was nice.
From Wigan I took the Leeds&Liverpool Canal up to Limbrick where I realised I'd overshot my exit by 2 miles...duh!


I backtracked to Heath Charnock and made my way towards Rivington. Took a wander through Horwich's back streets and considered exploring a few trails off the side of Chorley Old Road but decided against it. Good idea really as I was severely lacking in energy to keep the bike rolling forward and just wanted to get home.
I finally stumbled through the front door around 2pm having done 42.5 miles averaging 9.8 mph.
Mum was there and made me a cup of tea. Apparently I'm crackers.
Brilliant ride though 
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14503365?privacy_code=ykKMVB8AXFYdRfHz


----------



## Spiderweb (11 May 2017)

Great weather in North Yorkshire today so extended my usual 7 mile commute home to 35 miles.
Boston Spa to Thorp Arch then to Tadcaster, Bolton Percy, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis crossed the River Ouse at Naburn then onto Cawood and back to Towton.
A sweaty back with a rucksack but a fab ride.


----------



## galaxy (11 May 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today included a trip to get a pic for the lost cycle path thread, a visit to the chemist, a park, and it finished with some local history.
> 
> Here's the 'lost' path.
> 
> ...


My Grandparents and Family are all from Seaburn, i was born in Hastings Hill. Some of my early memories of cycling was riding to Barnes Park with my Dad to feed the Ducks, we would take a Bottle of Squash and some Chocolte digestives, amazing times.


----------



## gbb (11 May 2017)

I've had it in my mind for ages, start occasional commuting again now I've moved to a new factory, easy route.
So 14 miles this morning, lots of early wildlife, buzzard spooked from a nearby tree, small deer, tail bobbing as it scooted off, lots of pheasant and partridge etc. Not too sweaty thankfully, no showers at work.
13.5 miles home after walking 17,500 steps today, it's been a physical day but no problem, enjoyed the ride home. One notable which forced me to consult my birding books was a smallish brown bird, white rump and black tail end noticeable as it flew off....jeuvenile wheatear is a strong possibility.

If I can find a way of not carrying a rucksack, I might get away with it through summer, I never was an excessive sweater. Damn them, new building...no showers.


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2017)

gbb said:


> If I can find a way of not carrying a rucksack, I might get away with it through summer, I never was an excessive sweater. Damn them, new building...no showers.



Pannier rack. The rucksack can be easily strapped to that.


----------



## gbb (11 May 2017)

Vantage said:


> Pannier rack. The rucksack can be easily strapped to that.


Yeah....I know deep down but it's a sportive roadbike, not really suited to racks etc.. I


----------



## cosmicbike (11 May 2017)

Another lovely evening, another lovely commute to work. Got stuck at every single red light, including 2 lots of roadworks which was a little frustrating. Traffic was bad tonight, so a thumbs up to the lady in a Corsa who sat nicely behind me at the start of the reservoir run as there was traffic queuing the other side of the road so a pass would have been too close for my liking. Got a wave in return so a little good karma


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2017)

As well as my ride to work today we have been out on the tandem. We went to the pub. The pub tonight was The White Swan in Connington. We've not been before. The bar is waist height and the beer is gravity fed from kegs like you get at a beer festival. We had some Woodfordes Nelson. Top notch it was too.

Before we reached the pub we spied a herd of Gloucester cattle. Here is Mr with one of his ladies






The pub looks like this





We came back through Elsworth and Cambourn,





17 miles and 2 pints for me!

https://www.strava.com/activities/981787557


----------



## Nomadski (11 May 2017)

About time I did some hills, so went off to the Peak District and found some! After skirting round south of Stockport passed through the much nicer Hazel Grove area.






After climbing a ridiculously steep housing estate at High Lane passed by Disley Golf Course prior to the big down n up that signalled the start of painful riding.






The fast downhill section was typically ruined by the red lights at the bottom, prior to a LONG climb up Buxton Old Road that seems to go on forever. Those lights are always red. I hate those lights.

Turning right into Mudhurst Lane the climbing continued until reaching High Peak School.






As the photo above indicates, the ride to Bolington after this was fast downhills, followed by some reason to slow right down, followed by long stretches of uphill. At no point can momentum be held between the two. Views were great though.

I did realise I was cutting it fine to make it to Bollington's Waterside Cafe so didn't hang around for more pics and made it there 3 minutes before closing just in time to grab a takeaway cuppa.






Love this place. ^^

Took a different route around the north of Macclesfield that was a little hillier but meant I didn't have to go through Macclesfield. Hills>Macclesfield.

Hit rush hour as usual around Alderley Edge right through Wilmslow and Styal, which combined with Man Utd fans around South Manchester made for very slow going home.

But my longest ride of the year, the hilliest since last October, and it felt great!

https://www.strava.com/activities/981666709

On a side note, and nothing at all to do with the above, while waiting this morning at an engineering establishment for the dude to get me a replacement bolt for my Garmin out front mount, a yorkshire terrier tried to hump my ankle. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## Old jon (12 May 2017)

Someone painted the sky grey. Must have, the barometer was on the F in Fair, just as it was last evening. OK fairly grey then. Going for a ride anyway, who cares about the barometer alphabet? Best discussed over a pint or many.

So, wheel out the fixed and hide in Holbeck while I persuade the legs to keep pedalling, escape along a newly reopened Water Lane, cross the river and aim for Oakwood. Followed almost vertically ( well, steep anyway ) up Boot Hill to the Ring Road and cross that, on to the left turn for Shadwell. Reach Main Street, turn left and along the road to Slaid Hill and turn right. This bit of road is quite a job without a freewheel, a couple of brisk descents do spin the legs quickly and of course, where there be downs, there be ups nearby. Loads of fun. East Keswick should be renamed Hill Village. ‘Cos it is. After that there is a drop to the A 659, and a right turn goes into Collingham, then left, through what is left of the village and turn right on Wattle Syke and further on to the roundabouts. Almost have to ride a knitting pattern to find the road for Boston Spa, and soon after, clairvoyance is useful to see the sign hidden in the tree. It points to Clifford. A tiny village, still has a pub or two and the convent is now luxury apartments or something. Flats, in my young days. Bramham is next along the road, up the hill and cross the A 1M by the flyover and carry on towards Thorner, not forgetting to video this innocent looking piece of road. It is a lot steeper than it looks.



No distance at all to travel now. The deceptive, looks like its flat, road to Thorner which does keep the legs pushing hard, an easy ride through the village and then Sandhills. Wonder where the name originated? Anyway, they are still a bit of a climb but having done that it is all easy from before Skeltons Lane, along Red Hall Lane and a whizz down that hill that was a sweat to ascend earlier in the ride. Past the redundant gates to Roundhay Park, down the road to what used to be the Fforde Green and through a bit of Leeds centre, over the river and a bit of a hill to home. 32.2 miles, the odd spot of rain, few other cyclists around, they missed a good ride.

Map making done the easy way


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 May 2017)

Last night technically, an impromptu agreement to go out. Chilly later on, was wearing blue kit and was almost the same colour :O


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 May 2017)

Showers were forecast. I headed out anyway and with 10 miles on the clock the first shower hit. I hid under a tree. It didn't take long for the shower to pass. 3 miles later another shower and another tree. This time I waited a bit longer before it too passed. Now I could take to the loop by Moseley and on to Ockeridge. I took another loop to Martley before heading south to cross the Teme at Knightwick. The loop by Suckley seemed like a good idea rather than the more direct Alfrick return. The traffic at Leigh Sinton was backed up quite a way with workslaves heading home. I'm afraid I couldn't help smile as I rode in the opposite direction. Am I bad? 42 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (12 May 2017)

Rode home after my last night shift this morning, nice and mild but rather damp. Needed to go up the High Street this afternoon so extended the ride home to go via Runneymede Pleasure Grounds, where it started raining a little, then a lot as I reached Egham. A short sharp shower which just made it feel sticky. Off to look at a potential N+1 in the morning


----------



## Stonechat (12 May 2017)

Did not ride out due to anticipated showers (they did come and some were short and hard)
Went to the turbo in the garage and it is not working.

Went to the gym instead
Need a new turbo by next winter, unless I find it is a fixable issue (unlikely)


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2017)

@Stonechat , well done. You wore out a turbo!


----------



## Mireystock (13 May 2017)

I passed several members of Ross on Wye cycling club as I was driving home from work through Colwall yesterday lunchtime.Hello to you if you're looking in !


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2017)

Nice gentle 24 miles around the lanes taking in Mears Ashby,Earls Barton, Easton Maudit.

Where I stopped to take a couple of pictures .









Then back via Bozeat , Hinwick and Little Irchester . 

Longest ride to date on the Holdsworth Professional sl , really appreciate the way it rides.


----------



## Nomadski (13 May 2017)

Lovely looking bike @biggs682. Reminds me of my old Peugeot I had in the mid 80's which was super uncool at the time as everyone else had BMX's and Grifters....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 May 2017)

Explorer square ride with @tallliman and @13 rider. I took them both on a tour of some of the more scenic city roads of Leicester  before heading out to Whetstone to show them the remains of a bridge on the GCW - @ 13 rider was as impressed as me, but @tallliman was like a kid in a sweet shop 

Stopped at Ellis Tea Rooms where @tallliman got to see not one but two steam trains and an old diesel come into the station.

After we all went our separate ways I was stopped by a Scottish lady asking for directions to Queniborough. I told her where to go and was on my way only for a couple of minutes later for me to realise I had sent her to Quorn  So I turned around and found her and took her to Syston and got her on the correct cycle route.

Some of the roads were pretty dull but achieved the objective of ticking squares off for @tallliman. 71 miles in total for me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/984109318


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 May 2017)

Newland was the meet. Only 3 today tho'. Pete M, Sara P and me. Trumpet was the call so off around the north of the hills took us up and down some lumpy bits before we crossed the main Hereford road. A shower came on so we sheltered under a tree. Not long passed before we took to the Coddington lane where another shower called for another shelter, this time under a superb Copper Beech tree. This one took a little longer to pass so the cold began to set in. Once under way again the pace went up in an attempt to warm up. The Munsley lump helped the warming and so we arrived at the cafe at Trumpet nicely warm and ready for some refreshments and chat.

The showery band of weather had passed when we headed south along the flanks of the Marcles. The lump over from Much Marcle seemed easy today as did the ramp to Brooms Green. Sara peeled off to ride the main road from Rye Cross while Pete and I took to the lanes. We got a spectacularly close look at a perched sparrowhawk at Hook Bank before the final run home. Super social outing today despite a couple of pesky showers. 52 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2017)

Another ride in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman this time following a @Supersuperleeds plotted route to enable @tallliman to collect some veloviewer squares which has become a bit of obsession for the pair of them and something I'm resisting. Do I need another cycling obsession ? . Out the door at 0730 to meeting point at Cossington got there early and passed @Supersuperleeds going the other way as I did a extra loop of the village . Got to the meeting point both waiting for me so we're off . We did a loop around and through Leicester on various cycle route and mixture of roads which being earlyish were not to busy . Stopped in Whetstone to admire some old railway arches which pleased @tallliman . Then back to Anstey via Desford ,Groby . Decided to ignore the fact I'm in my home village and carry on to the coffee stop in Rothley at the geat central railway . Coffee and cake ( lemon drizzle ) were consumed outside watching 3 trains go through . After the break we went our separate ways me retracing the route back to Anstey and home 53.7 miles in the bag . Lovely ride in excellent company but I won't be rushing back to ride some of the roads  . So do I get involved in the new game of square chasing ?? Still unsure ?


----------



## Goonerobes (13 May 2017)

As @CarlP has kindly reminded me of this threads existence........

Whilst its not exactly mountainous down here in the south I thought I do something a little different today & haul myself up some hills, three of which I had done before plus a new one.

Starting with a brief encounter with a New Forest Pony, who was in the road but typically moved once I'd stopped for a photo, it was lanes & B roads through Fordingbridge & Cranbourne to the first little hill.






Tollard Royal to Donhead Hollow is quite a nice 2.6 mile climb plus it finally gave me a little bit of tail wind before it was onto the second hill & a new one for me, up to Ox Drove. Again it was nothing to strenuous, averaging 3% over a couple of miles, but the usual fun bit down hill was a bit treacherous on a narrow & winding stony road so done on the brakes but at least I could stop for lunch & photos without too much disruption.









Along the chalk valley to climb three at Ebbesbourne where again the fun bit downhill was ruined, this time by a headwind, & then more b roads to number four at Howgare Road where the obligatory bike photo was taken with spring lambs for company.





62.5 miles in total & metric ton number nine for the year. (possibly the breeziest)

https://www.strava.com/activities/984152321


----------



## NorthernDave (13 May 2017)

I should stop making plans, as you know what happens to then, don't you? 

Anyway, after much faffing I was out of the door on the Pro Carbon and on the familiar tarmac of Coal Road, Red Hall lane and the A58 onto Whin Moor Lane and Gateland Lane into Shadwell. Have I mentioned yet that it was a bit breezy? Helen Willets on the BBC said winds of 13mph this morning. I said Hmmmmm..... 

Left in Shadwell up Main Street all the way to Slaid Hill Lights and onto Wike Ridge Lane and then Tarn Lane for the run across the top, now wind assisted so much more fun. Across and on to Ling Lane past all the des reses and back to the A58 for the speedy descent to the right turn into the first Thorner Lane of the day for the drop down to the beck and the slog up Scarcroft Hill and on to Milner Lane.

Awind assisted push along the ridge, which was fun but made me think I was going to pay for it later. Then Holme Farm Lane to Rigton Green and a deserted Bramham Lane all the way across Jewitt Lane and back up onto another Thorner Lane. Left and on through the dip, hitting 37.5mph before carrying on towards Bramham, turning left just before the village onto West Woods Road and the undulations all the way to Wattlesyke Roundabout.

Traffic was quite busy here and it was where I encountered the driver of the day, cutting so close just after I came off the roundabout that the door mirror on their Discovery came within a foot of my elbow , so close in fact that the driver of the following car looked across and asked if I was OK as they passed (safely)...

Anyhow, muppets apart, it was on down the hill and across the roundabout (not literally) and in to Wetherby, where traffic was queuing over the bridge.
Left at the roundabout and out through the town towards Sicklinghall on a road I've ridden many times, but never in this direction - probably because it's mainly uphill in this direction 
Battling the wind (oo-er!) I decided to take the left into Linton and while not totally sheltered from the breeze it was at least gently downhill. Into the village and I was reminded how picturesque parts of it are - almost Cotswold-ish, if that is a word. I haven't cycled through here since the bridge over the river was damaged in the Boxing Day floods of 2015 and has been closed since (re-opening "Summer 2017", apparently). The closed bridge had the advantage of there being virtually no traffic in or around the village and what there was all behaved impeccably, so I enjoyed the lumpiness back into Wetherby and then along the other side of the town centre, descending down to the Wilderness Park by the river for a breather:







Sadly, there was no sign of the usual ice-cream van, so I had to make do with an energy bar 

Back on the bike and up the hill, before heading out of town towards the A1(M), over the bridge and along past the race course, before eventually taking the right towards Thorp Arch. The TdY came the opposite way up here a couple of weeks ago and it's clear that they'd 'dressed' the road surface for it 
Anyway, the least said about that the better and I was grateful to take the left to loop around onto Long Causeway past the church and drop back down into the village just before the descent down over the bridge and back up the other side.

Left again in Boston Spa and all the way through the village, down the dip and up the other side, before a sharp right onto Bar Lane for the straight into the wind descent towards Clifford and the climb all the way up Main Street, which is rewarded by the rapid plunge into Bramham.
Looped round up to the A1(M) bridge, stopping just before what I knew was going to be a slog into the wind for the next few miles to get some Haribo Tangfastic on board

Over the bridge and back towards Thorner, now straight into the 'breeze' and working hard for it. Decided to take the direct route to Thorner, as it's slightly shorter and slightly less exposed than the more scenic way round via Milner Lane and to be fair it wasn't _too_ bad once I'd got the legs spinning after the climb out of Wothersome dip (or as @Old jon calls it 'Dead Badger Hill'  ).
Eventually reached Thorner and thoroughly enjoyed the rapid descent of Church Hill, before hanging back for a group of horseriders on the bends in front of the church. Into the village and right onto Carr Lane, not fancying tackling Van Zyl Hill with my tiring legs, for the familiar up, down and more up to the A58 for a third time today, before a quick (ish) run along to Coal Road, and up the hill where I was passed by an absolutely gorgeous white Aston Martin DB11 just before hitting the local roads to home.
The driver gave me a load of room, but kept slowing for the speed bumps so we were alongside each other for a short distance - on which basis I'm now claiming to be as fast as an Aston Martin...
From there it was a familiar and happily mainly downhill run into the wind to home.

*36.13 miles* (58.14km) in *2h 43m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,998ft* climbed. If only I'd been paying attention I'd have gone round the block to get the extra 2ft in, but I'm happy with that considering the frankly now boring wind. Plus it's another entry in the half century challenge, and there were lots of other cyclists out there which is always a good thing. 

And, to tidy things up at the end, a very squiggly map:


----------



## Osprey (13 May 2017)

Last training ride for the Tour of Pembrokeshire next weekend so took off into the hill. Starting in the town of Pontardawe at the bottom of the Swansea Valley, there was no time to warm up before a 1 mile long 7% climb to climb out of the valley floor and make my way over to the adjacent Neath Valley. A gentle meander up the Neath Valley to GlynNeath before the 3.5 mile long 7% climb up to Hirwaun and the Brecon Beacons National Park. I've drven along this road many times between Hirwaun and Storey Arms Pass and always felt it was a relatively flat moorland. Having cycled it theres nearly 1500ft of climbing between the two. A quick coffee break at the roadside burger van on the top of the pass when the heavens opened and soaked me through. Okay, took it on the chin and set off down the 10 mile decent into Brecon which was absolutely freezing. From Brecon was time to make my way over to Cray which is the pass at the top of the Swansea Valley. Unfortunately for the next 15 miles I was now cycling into the 23 mph head wind which was the most energy and moral sapping experience I've faced on the bike. Somehow I got through it and made it to the pass at Cray with only now the next 16 miles of downhill of the Swansea Valley. With the wind not abating, even that was an effort. Unfortunatly not the most enjoyable ride but maybe a repeat in nicer weather. 68 miles and 3800 foot of climbing gives me May's metric century challenge ride and Strava's Gran Fondo.










Storey Arms Pass and the start of the 10 mile decent into Brecon.






Nearly to Cray and out of the mountains....


----------



## tallliman (13 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> Another ride in the company of @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman this time following a @Supersuperleeds plotted route to enable @tallliman to collect some veloviewer squares which has become a bit of obsession for the pair of them and something I'm resisting. Do I need another cycling obsession ? . Out the door at 0730 to meeting point at Cossington got there early and passed @Supersuperleeds going the other way as I did a extra loop of the village . Got to the meeting point both waiting for me so we're off . We did a loop around and through Leicester on various cycle route and mixture of roads which being earlyish were not to busy . Stopped in Whetstone to admire some old railway arches which pleased @tallliman . Then back to Anstey via Desford ,Groby . Decided to ignore the fact I'm in my home village and carry on to the coffee stop in Rothley at the geat central railway . Coffee and cake ( lemon drizzle ) were consumed outside watching 3 trains go through . After the break we went our separate ways me retracing the route back to Anstey and home 53.7 miles in the bag . Lovely ride in excellent company but I won't be rushing back to ride some of the roads  . So do I get involved in the new game of square chasing ?? Still unsure ?



Not all of it is as exciting as today!  you could always go for most squares if you wanted something different!


----------



## derrick (13 May 2017)

Nice club ride, 7 of us arrived at the cafe this morning, a low number for a Saturday, but that's because the club organised the 200 kilometer challenge, London to York, last report was they will be there on time to get the train back, So anyway back to our ride, we set of to do the usual 45 mile ride, but when we got to Ware everyone was feeling good, so we decided to put an extra loop in. The long way round to Hertford, then another extra loop around the back of Hertford, everyone riding well, no problems at all, Got back to Potters Bar then the final sprint down the Ridgeway a three mile stretch to Enfield, Ending in the pub for a nice beer, 57 miles not to shabby, Don't know what happened to the weather, when we got to the pub the temperature seem to drop when the sun went in, another great ride. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/984109581
Can't ride Sunday as i have to get the bedroom decorating finished.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 May 2017)

Another fine afternoon in North Yorkshire so a steady 32 mile/ 16.2 av ride from Towton to Cawood then the back roads to Selby and back home via Wistow, Biggin, Little Fenton and Ulleskelf.
The only bike I've ridden on the road this year has been my Retro Trek 1400 which has aluminium forks so I rode my Specialized Crux CX bike today (with road tyres) which has carbon forks and what a smooth plush ride it is in comparison, whoever thought Aluminium was a good idea!


----------



## cosmicbike (13 May 2017)

My ride today was a test ride of what was quickly decided to become the N+1, something a little different. Whilst not exactly a glamorous route around a local trading estate, I was accompanied by a Brompton to show the way. The new bike, well something I've been hankering after for a while, and the waiting paid off with a nice, honest machine from a fellow forumite. Not my pic by the way, I haven't had the chance to get it out the van since returning home as the payback involved doing the garden fence...


----------



## Spiderweb (13 May 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride today was a test ride of what was quickly decided to become the N+1, something a little different. Whilst not exactly a glamorous route around a local trading estate, I was accompanied by a Brompton to show the way. The new bike, well something I've been hankering after for a while, and the waiting paid off with a nice, honest machine from a fellow forumite. Not my pic by the way, I haven't had the chance to get it out the van since returning home as the payback involved doing the garden fence...
> View attachment 352270


That looks like one fab contraption.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 May 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride today was a test ride of what was quickly decided to become the N+1, something a little different. Whilst not exactly a glamorous route around a local trading estate, I was accompanied by a Brompton to show the way. The new bike, well something I've been hankering after for a while, and the waiting paid off with a nice, honest machine from a fellow forumite. Not my pic by the way, I haven't had the chance to get it out the van since returning home as the payback involved doing the garden fence...
> View attachment 352270




You could replace the window with a solar panel and go for green electric assist!


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 May 2017)

The met office forecast looked good for a long ride today. Surprisingly, it was totally wrong. The wind was horrific, and it rained heavily at the start of the ride. So the original plan of 160 odd miles got changed pretty swiftly. I had a bike with good wet weather tyres on, and I was getting horrendous over rotation on anything approaching a hill, partly due to the head wind stopping me from making any forward progress, and partly due to the fallen blossom and leaves mixed with the horrendous downpours. So, given that any semblance of trust in the forecast doing what it said it was going to do later in the day had gone, I cut the ride short. Good job too, rather than it warming up and drying up, and the wind dropping off, guess what, that's right, it got windier and colder, and rainier. I think the met office forecasts are deliberately put out as the opposite of what actually happens, as some sort of joke.
Anyway, I did get just over 70 miles completed, but it was not fun.

https://www.relive.cc/view/984472392





A lovely lime and zest cheesecake and a coffee at fort Nelson.





A beer to calm my fractured nerves getting down off of the hill ( again )






It looks calm and warm. It wasn't .






It's no surprise there's no one else sat outside .






The wind dropped to just gale force, and some other folk risked it.

That was a horrifically windy rainy 'orrible ride, not helped by some truly idiotic riding by a couple of riders en route, that nearly caused me big problems. It's a good job I was awake, and spotted the perpendicular RLJ coming, and I pulled up before getting pole axed.

Very trying today. But it was saved by the fantastic cake at Fort Nelson.

.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 May 2017)

7.1 miles this day, in the lovely warm temperatures, sunshine, and wind, a curse on the way out, and a blessing on the way back. Usual 7.1 mile rectangle until medical exam on Wednesday, seems to be what I can do. I also changed the cranks from Biopace to something round.
79F, 26C
Winds NW16(higher than forecast)
Relative humidity 32%
Barometer 29.87in, 1013.2mb.
Schwinn Mirada still has to get faster.


----------



## Gareth C (14 May 2017)

Yesterday was the first day of the Dulux Trade London Revolution, and I was there! Previously it was my role to come up with stupid ride ideas (normally accompanied by the phrase “how hard can it be?”). Today was full-and-square down to Brian (indeed, he was signed up for both days).

After a drive down the A1, M18, M1, M42 and M40 we had a quick dinner, went to dump my car near the finish at Windsor Racecourse, then back to Brian’s for a bit of telly before a four hour sleep.

The next day we headed over to Lee Valley Sports Centre, got parked up, registered, met Neal and skipped the traditional bacon sandwich in favour of getting on the road.









There is a great route description here, but in short: head south into London, over Tower Bridge, through Dulwich, past Crystal Palace and out into the countryside.






We have a short, fast descent to our pitstop 1 for refreshments, then thread our way westwards through beautiful Surrey countryside to pitstop 2.





_Brian and Neal after escaping London_




_Pit Stop 1 Bike Racking_




_Still a long way to go…_




_… but plenty of motivation on hand._




_Well done – AMAZING EFFORT_
From pitstop 2 there are two climbs over the Surrey Hills, then undulating country northwards to Virginia Water and onwards to Windsor.





_Plenty of walkers who hadn’t done their training in the North Pennines_




_All over, bar the five hour drive home_
The weather was forecast to start cold, but rapidly warm up, with a strong-ish wind from the south west (so in our faces for much of the day). The reality was that the wind delivered as-promised, but he warming up bit and staying dry didn’t. There wasn’t much rain directly on us, but the roads showed that we had clearly dodged a lot of big showers.

Despite the lack of training (one 100km ride a couple of weeks ago), the time in the saddle hauling the fat bike around seems to have paid dividends, and a day later, I feel pretty much fine.

https://www.relive.cc/view/984902451

We agreed this was the last time for this event: we’ve done it a few times, and it is great, but time for something else; probably something self-organised. Neal mentioned half-way between him and me; unfortunately, that probably means a beasting in the Peak District…


----------



## gbb (14 May 2017)

Just a jaunt locally, Pboro out to Bullock Road, past the radio towers up toward Stilton across the A1 and back via Norman Cross.
19 miles....saw two lovely red kite sitting unusually in a field, managed to get a shot as they loped off...a little distant for the photo but. ..









One yellowhammer and a pair of probably muntjac deer almost exactly where I saw one the other day, dense scrub and bushes provide good cover..

Really quite breezy out there but all good.


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2017)

Today was my 2nd year of doing the Charnwood forest charity ride . I'm doing the long 50 miles .So out the door to ride to the start So Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley to the start . I was wearing my cycle chat Jersey and got chatting to @2Loose a not very active member . Hope you had a good ride if you read this. Started in the second wave . Rothley ,Cropston around the back of Bradgate park and into Woodhouse evaves and the climbing starts. First Beacon hill then on to priory lane which has 2 climbs first one short and steep then the second steep and longer ! .Quick break at the feed station then the quick descent of Pollybotts lane then onto Sharpley hill were I was slowly reeling in a rider. Caught him as I turned at the top at the same time we were passed by 2 riders and we made a 4 man peleton and we were flying wasn't sure I could keep the pace but decided to hang on as long as I could . Through Swithland we slowed down for a couple of horse riders which was a good job as 1 of them was my sister . Back to Rothley and we turned onto to the long route at the lights at the crossroads and we finally split into 2 pairs as we let the faster 2 go and me and my new ride bubby Jerry slowed the pace down to 18mph . Up Humble lane and out up the Wreake valley . Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington and Hoby the next feed station ,quick stop top up my water grabbed a few jelly babies and a flapjack . Then it's the climb towards Ragdale quick drop into the village then the horrible climb out . Down Paudy lane again into a headwind rned to Walton on the wolds coming into the village suffered a ridiculous close pass could here a car coming past on a blind bend and I can see a car coming the other way  car passing me just closes the gap  not sure how I stayed upright . The driver was quite surprised when I caught him at the next junction and tapped on his window . I could see kids in the car so kept it polite and pointed out how close he was and to his credit he profusely apologised and we parted on good terms hopefully he will think twice in the future . On to Barrow ,Mountsorrel and the evil climb at 47 miles of Bond lane . Ground my way up the a quick descent into Quorn and the last bit of rolling terrain Woodhouse eaves ,Swithland and back to Rothley . 50 miles done to 2 hr 55 mins 5 mins quicker than last year  . After a bacon roll and coffee and cake consumed just the matter of the ride home . Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey . 59.5 miles done in lovely conditions which considering its was raining when I got the bike out this morning was better than expected. Really nice friendly well organised ride . Seems to get bigger each year and a few quid raised for Alex's Wish a good day on the bike .​


----------



## NorthernDave (14 May 2017)

More good intentions out of the window today, but at least I got some miles in.
Woke up feeling knackered, but had a word with myself and got out on the bike.
Chose the Pro Carbon as the sun was out, but the state of the roads suggested it hadn't long since stopped raining and in places the mudguard equipped Road Comp might have been a better choice. Still, the bike appears to have survived without melting 

Local roads and out onto Leeds Road for the climb up to Scholes - felt quite good up the hill, but that feeling deserted me as I entered the village and turned left at the Coronation Tree into the wind and I made heavy weather along Main Street, being quite pleased to see some temporary traffic lights on red so I could have a rest.
All too soon they went green, so on through the rest of the village and out onto the A64 for a madcap dash down to Thorner Lane, which leads down Sandhills and into Thorner itself.

I was really huffing and puffing as I tackled the slight climb onto and along Main Street and at this point decided enough was enough, turning onto Carr Lane to head towards home. I felt the ups a lot more than the downs along here and freewheeled the last couple of hundred yards down to the A58, where it was left and down the slope to Coal Road, with the last climb of the day up that sharp ramp and along past the junction with Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes before picking up local roads to home, with an extended round the block loop to push the mileage into double figures.

*10.10 miles* (16.25km) in just under *46m*, at an average of *13.2mph* with *495ft* climbed. Which on the face of it doesn't look too bad, but it felt like hard work at times on the way round. On a more positive note it's great to be able to get out in shorts and a short sleeved top with the sun shining and looking back on the route, it's not a bad one to have in the bank for days when time is short - nothing revolutionary as they're all familiar local roads, but it's the first time I've ridden those roads in that order.

Sorry, no pics today as I didn't stop anywhere (maybe I should have!), but here is a map:


----------



## Stonechat (14 May 2017)

Needed a long hard ride today to toughen myself up for 100 mi sportive in end of June

Headed down via Clandon and Newlands Corner, then through Albury wonersh and Hambledon to Haslemere where I stopped at Darnley's and excellent coffee place and had a toastie too.

Then up to Hindhead, this is all skirting the Devil's Punch Bowl.

Back through Elstead Wanborough and Normandy, Pirbright Bisley and Chobham

74.79 miles @ 15.0 mph
A good amount of climbing 3481 feet.

Think I pacet it reasonably well, as not too tired at the end

https://www.strava.com/activities/986017667
Pleased to have longest and hardest ride since my shoulder fracture done


----------



## booze and cake (14 May 2017)

Its still a bit breezy but otherwise and absolutely lovely day in the capital. Knobbly knees saw the suns rays and fluffy cloud filled skies made for some lovely photos. Crossing the river from the badlands of south London




I then decided to have a peep at an urban meadow amongst the brutalist concrete of the Barbican estate.








Heading towards the Mall and Buck Pal, everyone loves a road closed to cars, giving brief respite from noxious diesel and petrol pollution.




Its got to be nudging 20 degrees here today, Liz can probably turn the heating off for summer now and save a few quid. If Phil gets cold he can just put a jumper on, or some tiger, polar bear or ermine trophy furs he's got knocking about the gaff.




As part of my tree hunting I stopped at an impressive Caucasian Wingnut in Hyde Park. I love the bark on these trees, its a fast grower so looks a lot older than it is, not introduced into the UK until after 1800.








The Italian garden section of Hyde Park even has Rolls Royce ice cream vans don't you know, I did'nt have one but expect they were so eye wateringly expensive only newly arrived tourists with no concept of the exchange rate are customers.




I never normally see street art in the posh parts of town, but saw this today in Linden Gardens, which I papped for inclusion in my ongoing street art collection in the 'you cycle in front of wall pics thread'




And finally back across the river where proles like me belong




Perfect day for dawdling, and my glove/jersey/shorts tan lines are coming along nicely.


----------



## cubey (14 May 2017)

Local loop of around 35km and a climb of 500mtrs today at max effort, quite pleased with the stats for this considering half was uphill.


----------



## srw (14 May 2017)

We're (roughly) following the "Beginners" training advised for the Ride London 100 miler. Which means this week was the first two-hour ride, including what they comically call "sweet spots". Or 5 minutes every half-hour where you push one notch harder - and don't feel sweet afterwards. On the tandem that means going up a gentle hill at roughly the normal speed of a slow solo bike....

About 26 miles in about 2 hours moving, which isn't bad.


----------



## cyberknight (14 May 2017)

1st ever 100 miler !
Did the medieum midland monster today and i was determined to make it a 100 , 10 miles to the start meeting up with @Lilliburlero and a few from mercia cc.Rode around in a couple of loose groups and TBH relly struggled at the end as i had stomach ache , cold hands and leg cramp so i am guessing i was bonking a bit so had to soft pedal the last 15 miles of the sportive .
14 miles left after a light lunch at roslistion forestry centre, so i basically pootled about and ended up riding up and down one road close to my house as i had 1.5 miles to go .
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/986188422/embed/d90a994c0c1308888b1f221d71e11241e33418d3


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2017)

cyberknight said:


> 1st ever 100 miler !
> Did the medieum midland monster today and i was determined to make it a 100 , 10 miles to the start meeting up with @Lilliburlero and a few from mercia cc.Rode around in a couple of loose groups and TBH relly struggled at the end as i had stomach ache , cold hands and leg cramp so i am guessing i was bonking a bit so had to soft pedal the last 15 miles of the sportive .
> 14 miles left after a light lunch at roslistion forestry centre, so i basically pootled about and ended up riding up and down one road close to my house as i had 1.5 miles to go .
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/986188422/embed/d90a994c0c1308888b1f221d71e11241e33418d3


Well done on your first Imperial ton . It's pretty fast maybe next time drop the pace slightly and you will hopefully will get round ok


----------



## Mr Celine (14 May 2017)

It was fairly sunny here, the frequent passing clouds being blown away by a fresh breeze. I set out to do a 100k loop, starting with 20 miles straight into the howling south westerly. After another 10 miles of up and down with what was now a crosswind I turned off for the downwind leg and BANG ... the rear gear cable snapped. 
After adjusting the limit screw to leave the rear derailleur on a sensible gear I took a slightly shortened route home (22 miles) avoiding steep hills. 

Despite now having only three gears I still got personal bests on 3 strava segments.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2017)

Yesterday I was with my mum, her mobility has gone so I took her out in the car through North Wales. The dutiful son eyed the roadies and mtb riders with a jealous eye!

Not long after getting home I took my mtb out via the fields to Caldecote, then down the track to the Red House. After going round the edge of Hayley Wood I found the correct way along the bridleway! Only took 4 attempts. It was here that I flushed a great spotted woodpecker from tree to tree.

Back from the Red House to Bourn rattling my fillings out in the ruts!

Home via Toft along the tarmac.












https://www.strava.com/activities/986327654


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2017)

Woke up about 5am this morning and it is chucking it down so roll over and go back to sleep. Woke up at 8am and it is dry and brilliant sunshine.

So out the door for the normal snail pace pootle with our lass, down the GCW, through Abbey Park and into Watermead were we have a coffee. Saw the first cygnets and ducklings of the year in Watermead and when we went back through Abbey Park the goslings were all out, must have been a couple of dozen which is about half of what we normally see, so the others must still be hatching/hiding. Also saw two coot chicks who were quite big and very vocal.

25 mile round trip in total, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2017)

I was off to a late start today...11.50. I'd fitted my Schwalbe Landcruisers as I'd planned on lots of offroading and exploring. The nobbles didn't help much at first...

View: https://youtu.be/Hcye8hDs4gg

Having had my close-up of nature for the day I crossed Smithills Dean Road and across Horrocks Fold on nice hardpack trails. I made my way through what I guess was a dog owners club,(must've been 15 mutts between 10 owners) through a farm, across Belmont Road and onto another unknown to me interesting looking trail. That had me clinging on for dear life through the trenches carefully picking my lines through loose gravel. After I'd been through a farm and small hamlet I was back on Belmont Road and a little further on I ventured into the unknown again on what the etrex called an unpaved road. It was very much paved. But it didn't really lead anywhere except to 2 dead ends.
Back on the road again I figured I'd go up the north face of Winter Hill and back down the other side.
I'd ridden up it about 7 years previously on my mtb with front suspension but really, how bad could it be?
The first bit was just about doable. The Dawes bounced around a bit but I could keep a relatively straight-ish path. Not so on the main climb. Crickey, what happened? Either I've grown older and softer or the trail has become a million times more gnarly.



I walked it entirely to the top. Took a while but I got there. At the summit I scoffed a Mars Bar and made my way along the service road. I didn't get far. The engineers had decided that they would run maintenance chores and that meant closing the road via a big steel gate. Winter Hill was effectively closed. On a Sunday. The one day in the week when it gets it's most visitors. Awesome. I wasnt alone in my frustration.
The Dawes had to be dragged through the long grassy moors and bogs to get around the mast to the other side of the road as I sure as hell wasn't gonna go back the way I came.
On my way down the road I slowed to warn an mtb-er that the gates were shut and there was no real way past. He knew already. He'd just blasted all the way down to the bottom where he discovered his cam had shut off and was climbing back up to do the run again. Determination indeed.
A little further on my exit from the road to another trail towards home came up. For the most part, it was all downhill and about half of it was loose gravel and small rocks. Part fear of eating dirt and part fear of breaking something on the bike had me reigning back the speed a fair bit but sliding through the bends was still making me smile. I heard the rims twang a couple times as the tyres bottomed out but I made it to Edge Lane in one piece. The prospect of burying the Dawes in Farmer Giles JCB on one of the blind bends made for a safe-ish speed down to Walker Fold Road and onto Chorley Old Road then home.
Only 13 miles but every single one was a happy one


----------



## mjr (14 May 2017)

Annual Samaritans fancy dress fundraiser. Nursery rhyme theme. I got off lightly this year, as a bit of grass with some silver bells and cockleshells, plus the soundsystem playing weird and wonderful arrangements of nursery rhymes. Mary Mary quite contrary was a wearing a much more complicated costume and some of the pretty maids did not have the most bike-friendly dresses! Let's see if the video embeds OK, taken by one maid and showing me and another pretty maid (Pete):

View: https://www.facebook.com/clare.penny.14/videos/10213600768000530/


11 miles to the start in intermittent rain but then it brightened up nicely for the ride proper of 14 miles, then a pause for some awards (KLWNBUG won the team prize at last! There were maybe 16 or so of us - more than a dozen I'm sure and I don't know whether we got a photo with everyone in at the same time!) and 12 miles home punctuated by repairing the double-puncture of a rider from another team (I've done half the walk back to town he was starting and it's no fun - hi Dave if you read this!), a cafe stop for lunch, several homicidal-suicidal motorists overtaking on the blind brows of the fast road home (everyone lived... this time) and a visit to a ride-through cashpoint. A fun day as always. A short "pedal and chat" pub ride to look forward to on Tuesday evening and back to the regular cafe rides on Saturday.

Edit: if the idea of this ride made you smile, throw a few pennies at https://mydonate.bt.com/charities/kingslynnsamaritans and consider joining in next year! Details of the theme are usually released by the start of March and it appears on www.KLWNBUG.co.uk about then.


----------



## DCLane (14 May 2017)

My 400k audax ride yesterday – Llanfair 400 audax: https://www.strava.com/activities/985295597

This event runs from near Stockport through to Holyhead. Running along the north Wales coast there’s hilly and flat options with the flat route along Rhyl and Prestatyn with all riders meeting up at Colwyn Bay and then onto Holyhead.

Headwinds were forecast which (should have) meant a tailwind home. Getting there on time I saw about 60 riders including others I’d seen at various audax events. A lovely welcome from Mike the organiser and the Methodist ladies who seemed in awe (astonishment?) at us starting from Poynton. No amount of encouragement to attend their film show instead that afternoon worked so I set off with a front group of bikepackers at a fairly rapid pace.

The first 75k up and it’s the first control: coffee, cake and an authenticity stamp from Mike’s dad. At this point we were ahead of the permitted time: that wouldn’t last! Bouncing this control by stopping quickly I then left the front group behind as they were taking the hilly option – a 53/39 front ring on my Ridgeback Platinum I was using makes hills hard work fully loaded.

To annoy the Welsh locals I went along the coast, possibly a mistake due to the headwinds. Also piles of sand and wandering locals on the coastal bike path. Imagine turning a sharp corner and going straight into a sand dune. On 23mm tyres. However, stopping for an early lunch meant I wasn’t far behind the remaining few of the fast group at the Colwyn Bay control and was passing other riders struggling in the headwind. My tip? Get low and spin – we’ve enough winds here in West Yorkshire for lots of practice. I bumped into Charlotte from the Skeggy 300 audax at this point and we rode together to the finish. Through Conwy and Bangor across some impressive bridges. Do you like bridges? Or castles? Then ride this – Menai straits and the two Brittaina and Menai bridges, Conwy and other castles. It’s a feast for Thomas Telford bridge construction fans.

The route across Anglesey is a lumpy one on the A5 but we hit Holyhead in just over 8 hours for a food stop. Rolling in as the first riders to Holyhead the café was empty and waiting with food. This meant a fast stop and the decision of the quick but dangerous A55 or the even lumpier standard route. Major traffic on the A55 made it an easy decision.

The route back should have been a tailwind. Well that didn’t happen! Through Conwy and several unpronounceable villages I reached Abergele services just before 10pm where they hadn’t been warned riders were en route. By then a couple of bikes had passed me but I’d also seen someone still on their way out: he’d done 150k whilst I was at 280k – it’d be a long, wet night. Out of Abergele (two hamburgers with fries) and another choice – dangerous and fast or safe and lumpy? Rain was en route … fast! The next control is on the M53 services, reached around midnight with the forecast rain still just a few drops.

The final leg is again lumpy, through the Cheshire hills back to Poynton. At this point my companion started tiring so we slowed but kept going at a steady pace. Rain hit hard around 1.30 am and I thought I’d eaten enough to make it back. My mistake. With 10k to go all energy went and I was plodding, brain and legs gone. Cue shovelling down anything I still had: flapjack, gel, malt loaf, jelly beans, it didn’t matter. That worked and 10 minutes later I was back on it heading through the rain to the finish, 3rd rider back and more than 3 hours faster than in 2015. I'm happy with that given I'm injured and awaiting a couple of operations. The consultant says I shouldn't be able to ride a bike - guess who's been proved wrong!

The Llanfair is well organised and a good route. Next time? I’ll go hilly, but with a different bike set-up.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 May 2017)

Rather than go out all whizzy on my tod this morning, I enquired as to perhaps if my lad fancied a ride. A rather cheery yes, and his bike was out front ready to go before I even had my shoes on!
A thoroughly enjoyable ride up through Virginia Water before going into Windsor Great Park. Nice and early we were, so a lap of the lake past the waterfall and Leptis Magna before going round to the Polo club, which meant up Breakheart Hill. Not a real hill (though it used to be to me), but tough for my lad so pleased to see him get up it in one. Back round to Savil Gardens before heading home through the Wentworth Estate. 17.2 miles by the time we got home, and his longest ride to date. Roll on next weekend and we'll do something similar again.


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> My 400k audax ride yesterday – Llanfair 400 audax: https://www.strava.com/activities/985295597
> 
> This event runs from near Stockport through to Holyhead. Running along the north Wales coast there’s hilly and flat options with the flat route along Rhyl and Prestatyn with all riders meeting up at Colwyn Bay and then onto Holyhead.
> 
> ...


 well done that man


----------



## Donger (14 May 2017)

Did my Metric Century a Month ride for May today. 100.4km in 5 hours 38 mins, riding from home over to Cheltenham to do the 30 mile version of the BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride and then riding home again.





Nice weather this year, and the usual glorious scenery .... though a sadistic little twist in the route planning, adding a long and very steep climb up Harp Hill at the beginning of the ride, surpassing the effort required by the usual main challenge, Roel Hill. Most people seemed to get off and push .... including myself for once, about three quarters of the way up and gasping for breath. The marshalls were handing out jelly babies near the top, and I'm not one to ever knowingly turn one down.




A few shots of the lovely scenery:
















Had a few hairy moments with some horrible chain slipping and grabbing/juddering in the middle ring ....( just had a new chain fitted, and didn't replace the chainset). Straight back to the shop on that one. Nursed the bike round OK though, avoiding any severe effort in the middle ring, and escaping with as few grinding sessions as possible. Got back to Gloucester down the A38, and turned to cross the canal at the old Hempsted Bridge, which is now cycles and pedestrians only. Unfortuntely, it is now the pleasure cruise season again, and I had to wait for the bridge to open as a cruiser went through. I shall expect more of the same throughout the Summer .... and the next couple of weeks perhaps, as the tallships gather for the festival in Gloucester Docks.




By the time I got home, I noticed my rear brake was starting to judder a bit. I've a horrible feeling my rear wheel is out of true and about to give up the ghost. The rims are horribly concave with brake wear, so I've been expecting that. Must have given the bike too much welly recently. Another expensive trip to the LBS seems inevitable now.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Stonechat (14 May 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Needed a long hard ride today to toughen myself up for 100 mi sportive in end of June
> 
> Headed down via Clandon and Newlands Corner, then through Albury wonersh and Hambledon to Haslemere where I stopped at Darnley's and excellent coffee place and had a toastie too.
> 
> ...


Incidentally after about 58 miles Garmin wanted to go into battery saver mode - so I let it, but disappointing at lack of capacity in the 820.
I could get a battery pack charger, but then would not be able to have in on display


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 May 2017)

The weather stabilised somewhat today.






Out the back of Lyndhurst.





Some of the more hardcore riders having just got to the top of the first climb.





At the top of the big climb at Deane hill.





And another angle.






An interesting car on a trailer.






The riders and I on a nice flat section.

75 miles completed in far better conditions, and 250 odd quid raised for one of the rider's daughter's endeavours to set up an orangutan refuge in Borneo.

https://www.relive.cc/view/986417708


----------



## Buck (15 May 2017)

Yesterday saw me complete my first imperial century as I joined @nickyboy 's Manchester to Llandudno ride.

The start wasn't the best as I was riding with my non-CC friend, Gil who had organised parking at his work in the centre of Manchester - result! Only, the guard wouldn't let him in (long story) so we ended up finding last minute parking at the £££NCP. The delay meant that as we approached the starting point of Manchester Piccadilly the group had set off and waved as they headed in the opposite direction. As we were dropping our overnight bags off with @doughnut 's good lady wife we had to carry on to the train station where we did a quick pit stop/handover then we were on our way.

The weather wasn't the best at the start but luckily we'd missed the worst of the rain and just had wet roads and spray for the first hour or so.

We caught up with the group a few miles in having navigated the trickiest part of the route getting out of the city centre. We then rode as a group meeting a few others at an agreed rendezvous point just before 9am.

We started to then move out of the built up areas into the country lanes but the warm glow was soon diminished when my friend shouted "I've got a flat" Sure enough the rear was flat. Nick stayed with us as Gil grappled with a tube that just didn't want to play ball so we ended up using another spare tube we had and unfortunately once all sorted we were around 25 minutes into a stop - thank goodness it wasn't raining! We agreed we'd put the pace on to see if we could catch the main group or at least get close. By the time we got to the first café stop in Weaverham we'd pulled back around 15 minutes so not bad going!

A welcome coffee and Danish before we were off again.

We headed broadly west and enjoyed some lovely country roads that rolled on for a few miles and as we hit around 50 miles or so we arrived at the Eureka café for a spot of lunch. I think we made the wise choice and sat in the garden area at the back whilst we ate our lunch and charged our Garmins! A wise choice as it was a real sun trap.

Back on the bikes we then continued onto Flint where against my better nature I decided I would take the hilly route rather than the less eventful flat route. (I was planning playing safe after being quite poorly a couple of weeks ago and less than match fit but what the heck!) Now climbing isn't my forte and the little ramps on the narrow country lane were really tough but eventually passing under the A55 we then headed up the final part of the climb which was actually easier for me (maybe because it wasn't on the narrow lanes or perhaps was shorter?) who knows. The contenders for the KOM were all waiting for us at the top of the climb and a short rest and regroup was the order of the day.

Back on the bikes, as we headed through the village of Loc, Gil had flat No.2 so another stop to sort before we headed on to catch the rest of the group as we dropped down into Prestatyn and then onto the coastal path/promenade through Rhyl & Kinmel Bay all the time battling a tiring head wind but were a group of 6 so the stronger riders kept sharing the front.

As we came into Colwyn bay Gil decided to make it a hat trick and get another flat so after the third inner tube replacement we were back on our way again. Following the coastal road and NCN we eventually hit the final climb of the day as we came into Llandudno then through the town to a well deserved celebratory fish butty !!

101.6 miles 3,360ft of climbing

https://www.relive.cc/view/984692736

https://www.strava.com/activities/984692736


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2017)

100km, 1400m of climbing, in just over five hours, and in a single bound taking my mileage for the year up to 160km.


----------



## Old jon (15 May 2017)

Its amazing how sometimes the idea of a ride just sort of takes over. The route arrived in mind sometime last evening to such effect that the rainy and breezy weather had no bearing on my desire to go out and ride. So, here follows the tale of thirty eight point six miles in the wet.

The Leeds end of Dewsbury Road is still afflicted with road not works, when you arrive there it is difficult to know what you might be faced with. The Holbeck end of Jack Lane provides a route to calmer riding, although Water Lane has its own brood of road restrictions to deal with. Best place to be is over the river, heading more or less northeast past the clock at Oakwood and crossing the Ring Road at the top of Boot Hill. Turn Right on Red Hall Lane, keep on along Skeltons Lane and turn left for Thorner. For a change, I left Thorner by Milner Lane, which has that steep little hill to climb. There is a gremlin lives half way up that hill, a gear gremlin that disorders your derailleur as you gasp and puff past his front door. Twice it has happened to me, you could call it disorderly changing or you could just swear, get off, and walk. As I did. No further gear problems all ride long.

Once on the ridge, ride towards East Rigton, but take the right turn for Bramham, and once in Bramham, squiggle about a bit looking for the Tadcaster Road. Memory did not work very well, but I found it soon enough by cheating. Go south out of the village and take the next left. A nice piece of road, much better surfaced than some around, so I guess traffic levels are not that high. Tadcaster is a busy sort of place, breweries and such, no need to travel all the way in, turn right onto the A 162 for Towton. These few miles were where the wind was felt most, of course I never recall any assistance from tailwinds, do I? In Towton, turn right on the B 1217, bypass Saxton, pass the Crooked Billet and up the rise to Lotherton Gates.



Just for a change. But, doesn’t the road look different in the rain? The homeward bound grooves in the tarmac were found without difficulty and I rode through Aberford, Barwick in Elmet and Scholes to find that short stretch of A 64 that leads to Thorner Lane, followed by Skeltons and Red Hall lanes and back to the A 58. This is on my outward track, but the opposite direction, so gravity plasters a grin on my face as Boot Hill descends, carrying me with it. Trundle across lunchtime Leeds and back home, still in the rain but who cares? Was good.

Hmm, geometry and geography do odd things together, with a little help


----------



## gavgav (15 May 2017)

DCLane said:


> My 400k audax ride yesterday – Llanfair 400 audax: https://www.strava.com/activities/985295597
> 
> This event runs from near Stockport through to Holyhead. Running along the north Wales coast there’s hilly and flat options with the flat route along Rhyl and Prestatyn with all riders meeting up at Colwyn Bay and then onto Holyhead.
> 
> ...


 Impressive cycling that!


----------



## Aravis (15 May 2017)

Donger said:


> Did my Metric Century a Month ride for May today. 100.4km in 5 hours 38 mins, riding from home over to Cheltenham to do the 30 mile version of the BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride and then riding home again.
> 
> ... back to Gloucester down the A38...


I think I passed you as I headed out of Gloucester at the start of my ride - about 12:20pm opposite the Premier Inn in Longford. You looked a little preoccupied, and having heard of your mechanical gremlins that's entirely understandable!

I was heading for Horton, south east from Northampton. My mission was to fetch my mother-in-law's car, for reasons which I thought were interesting until I tried to relate them here. After so many rides which have been purely for pleasure it was nice to have an important task to accomplish with the bike. With a little wandering from a straight line I also managed to edge over the 100:










The third quarter was through lands I didn't know at all. Having an electronic map on the handlebars comfirming that one is on track is so liberating! A feature during this phase was that all the villages seemed to be situated on the tops of hills - usually pretty steep ones. Not quite the dignified and effortless saunter past the village pub I normally hope for.

Lovely coutryside throughout, and a largely helpful wind. I didn't want to finish another ride without a photograph to post, and I thought I'd get my father-in-law to take one at the end with me in it for a change, but the workings of my phone proved beyond him. The roast dinner and bottle of red wine waiting for me made up for it though.

In the absence of a relevant photo from yesterday, here is a gratuitous puffin snap from my wonderful holiday last week. Lets say the relevance is that despite my car woes I can't stop smiling at the memories and my head was full of images like this:








Donger said:


> Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


I certainly did, thanks!


----------



## Bryony (15 May 2017)

My ride yesterday (was too knackered to post yesterday!) was a 30 mile trip round the Viking Coastal Trail. It's a lovely route taking you all along the coastline through Ramsgate, Broadstairs, Margate on to Reculver then heading in land to go through the villages of St Nicholas at Wade, Monkton, Minster and back into Ramsgate.

I was riding with 2 of my work buddies who are both very new to cycling but are both pretty addicted to now since joining me on my rides! 

We set off from Margate heading towards Reculver and all the way there (about 11 miles) we were fighting our way through a beast of a headwind, it was really hard going and at times we wanted to turn round and go back but we pushed through and finally made it to Reculver. We stopped and had a bite to eat at the pub there then headed off for the rest of the ride. Once we headed in land we were sheltered from the wind and at times had the wind behind us. We encountered a few hills some of which were pretty nasty but despite having weary legs from pushing through the headwinds we got up them pretty well. Towards the end of the ride though where the biggest of the hills were round by the North Foreland light house our legs went on strike and we walked up them!! 

Despite being hard work it was very enjoyable, it was the furthest my work buddies have ever ridden and the longest I've done in nearly a year due to ill health. 




The Reculver towers




River Wantsum





My new cycling buddies (I'm on the right!)


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/987569962

I finally got round to finishing off the fixing of the Boardman MX Comp today.

I had a cunning plan re. the M+ tyre fitting. I was supplied with an absolute monster of a tyre lever, to get the Tannus Tyres on the 520. It made getting the new super stiff M+ tyre over the rim, child's play. So I now have the MX Comp back in action, with it's new Mavic Crossride 29'er rear wheel and freehub. I wasn't 100% sure it would work, and although it's marginally wider than the original wheel, it still fits perfectly well.


----------



## rugby bloke (16 May 2017)

Aravis said:


> The third quarter was through lands I didn't know at all. Having an electronic map on the handlebars comfirming that one is on track is so liberating! A feature during this phase was that all the villages seemed to be situated on the tops of hills - usually pretty steep ones. Not quite the dignified and effortless saunter past the village pub I normally hope for.


Sounds like a great ride, the final part of the trip would have been along some of my favorite roads. There is a new slogan for the tourist board:
"Northamptonshire - Hillier than you think !"


----------



## Stonechat (16 May 2017)

Well put the Kona into the LBS for its freee first service
Any rides at present will have to be on the Felt


----------



## cosmicbike (16 May 2017)

This mornings ride to work was great for the first 8 miles, nice tailwind, shorts and sleeves, quiet roads at 0530hrs. The last 2 miles from T5 to work were a slog, something not right as it felt like riding in treacle. Discovered rear caliper seized on when I arrived. Bit of fiddling and it's now off the disc, front brake only on the way home....


----------



## Aravis (16 May 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> Sounds like a great ride, the final part of the trip would have been along some of my favorite roads. There is a new slogan for the tourist board:
> "Northamptonshire - Hillier than you think !"


All being well I'll take the car back on Friday and do the return ride on Saturday. I noted the recommendation of the Bozenham Mill loop in a recent thread - I should be able to include at least part of that this time.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 May 2017)

Well front brake only worked until I used the rear after 3 miles Whilst not as bad as this morning the caliper was dragging and I could hear and feel it all the way home. Just had a gander, 2 of the funny little clip things that holder the cable outer to the chainstay were gone, and it seemed that was preventing the caliper from releasing. Suitably cable tied back in place, all seems to be well, and I am unable to replicate the issue. Will find out on tomorrows commute..
Anyway, just over 8 miles home, suitably hot and tired on arrival..


----------



## derrick (16 May 2017)

Feeling a bit under the weather today, Some bug going around, Thought i would get out in the sun for a nice quiet solo ride, the weather was lovely although a little less wind would have been nice Nice uneventful ride, roads mostly quiet although going through Ware and Hertford seemed busy, mums picking up the kids from school, can't have them little ones walking home from school. Feeling better for doing it though. Now for a lazy night in front of the box.
https://www.strava.com/activities/989741733#kudos


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2017)

Just a short ride this evening on my mountain bike. It was very blustery and showers were passing through.
Down past the pub and on the bridleway toward Cambridge. After the dogleg I let rip down to Long Road. Only 3 seconds short of the best time on strava. I'll get that one...

On toward Coton, but I had to slow up for a bloke and his two dogs. Not sure he was impressed!

I then went through the Coton 'countryside reserve'..... that'll be some fields then!
I passed a few nice looking ladies, this one was better looking than the udders!







I nipped up the Grantchester Road and then took another bridleway. This one took me across a firing range






Luckily for me there were no shooters about. A bridleway on a bloody rifle range!

From a Barton I took the road to Caldecote before returning across the fields. I was going to give it some beans, but after 100 yes I realised that my legs were done. A spin session and circuit training last night plus my fast part at the start did me in.

Good to be out though.

https://www.strava.com/activities/990140372


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2017)

Nice 25 miles tonight across to Chapel Brampton via Holcot and Pitsford .







Then back via Broughton , Moulton, Overstone and Sywell . Roads were damp and quiet .


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2017)

There's three country lanes that go over, under and over (in that order) the A14 between Stowmarket & Needham Market which I've wanted to investigate for a while and today was the day. Having had a look on Streetview, one of them included a strech called The Lord's Highway which appeared to be a bit rough so I took the Kona Jake CX which is more robust than my other road bikes and rides on 35mm Schwalbe Smart Sams. This also allowed the use of a couple of off road sections on the way home as well. 

Thre was a 26 mile ride out to Stowmarket to get to the first lane (Creeting Lane - downhill & into the wind), a short stetch along Mill Road then up Fen Lane (uphill with the wind) which is where I was really glad to be riding a wider tyred bike as Suffolk County Council appear to have very recently covered the whole 1.8 mile length in a thick layer of loose chippings and not swept up afterwards. A few hundred yards of the A1120 followed before turning off for the Lord's Highway - which was as bad as expected, but still better than the chippings covered lane!

Once back on normal roads, I headed back home through Claydon before diverting off road on a restricted byway to Westerfield, up to Tuddenham and then off road again followed by another back road recently covered in way too much loose chippings. More meandering on the way home and cursing the Council when I nearly came off on a very slow corner thanks to an uncleared pile of yet more receltly applied dressing. This resulted in a metric century simply to ride a 7 mile section of 3 roads!

Quite a strong breeze, but the route meant it was mostly from the side. Nice and warm as well with hazy sunshine but I forgot to apply suncream so my arms are a light red colour at the moment.

https://www.strava.com/activities/989692575


----------



## mjr (17 May 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> Sounds like a great ride, the final part of the trip would have been along some of my favorite roads. There is a new slogan for the tourist board:
> "Northamptonshire - Hillier than you think !"


Only if you don't know the landscape comprises of the Northamptonshire Uplands, Northamptonshire Vales, the Ridge and Rockingham Forest - and yes, the forest is hilly. The only sizeable bit of flat land in the county is the hill with half of RAF Wittering on it, isn't it? Even most of the airfields are sloping!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 May 2017)

It would seem that my rear brake problem has been resolved, the winder of cable ties The Met Office forecast heavy rain all day today, yet when I pedalled in at 0530hrs this morning I have no more than a few spots of rain. Coming home was a different matter, it was pouring down. On the plus side the trusty Endura FS260 Pro jacket kept the top half dry, not too worried about wet legs, though the shoes were full of water by the time I got home. About 18 miles today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 May 2017)

We had a bit of a deluge over the last day or two. At last it dried up so off I rode to cross the River at Upton. I took familiar lanes towards Pirton Church where a motorist begged some assistance with navigation. He was about 300 yards from his destination! The ford at Pinvin was full after all that rain. I looped by Bishampton and climbed up into the Lenches. I didn't tick them all off today, just Abbots, Church and Atch. The drop to Harvington was fun. Then it was along the old main road to turn at Salford Priors. I missed the Dunnington turn but didn't go on too far before retracing. Hillers did a lovely pot of tea and bowl of mushroom soup.

Weethley Gate has a lovely old Toll House on the junction where I turned west. Normally I ride past the loop to Abbots Morton. Today I took the loop to be rewarded with views of some lovely old Black and White houses. I headed south and crossed the Piddle Brook (I jest not) at the ford after Naunton Beauchamp. Then onto the ford at Pinvin again to take to the southerly return to Upton by Strensham. Just the standard run back was left.

Lots of riders were out and about today. Groups from 20+ to single riders kept me nodding, smiling and waving at those coming the other way. Must have been the sunshine that brought them all out. 66 smiles


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 May 2017)

I dropped the bike off tonight, in preparation for the weekend's adventures.

I've gone with the 520 / Tannus tyres combo.

All set for the off, to Stoke, tomorrow at 17:00.


----------



## derrick (18 May 2017)

Only a short blast today, Was just about to go and do a solo loop, i got a phone call from a mate,did i fancy a quick loop, so 20 mins later we set of, i forgot to start the garmin, after about 4 miles i realised i had not started it, so i lost 4 miles on strava, Hey ho.realy nice ride in the sunshine, short sleeved jersey, not a lot of wind, about 28 miles, i had to be back by 1-00 as i was of to a trade show in Cambridge,
https://www.strava.com/activities/993970873


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2017)

Today's ride was shorter than hoped. Got as far as Hasketon when I heard the dreaded sound of a large quantity of air rapidly escaping a confined space which was caused by this...




Used a thick puncture patch as a tyre boot, swapped out the tube and made my way home slightly more directly more than I had planned while not leaning too much on right hand bends. Bit disappointing as this was a fairly new tyre, but at least I had a spare ready at home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/994414037


----------



## Vantage (19 May 2017)

I left Erin at school and made my way through Bolton, Atherton and Leigh.
I was glad when I finally reached Warbuton Bridge which is now looking like it might crumple under it's rust. Does anyone actually maintain that eyesore?
As I was going under the canal on Mill Lane a driver almost ploughed into me from behind. Wondering why, I pulled over to check why my lights weren't working. I'd forgotten to hook them up to the hub after changing tyres last night. Doh.
Kay Lane was the first of a series of lanes I'd planned and made the misery of slogging through Bolton, Atherton and Leigh worth it. Crouchley Lane lead to Mag Lane over the Cheshire motorway. I almost felt sorry for the poor folk stuck on that...almost. More calm and stress free enjoyable miles passed under my Dawes.
Very quiet miles too. Except for the annoying buzzing sound of a cable or something vibrating away around the front of the bike. It never seemed to stop and was really doing my head in. The ride felt a little harsh and so a bit of air was freed from it's tyre prison and that seemed to help dampen the noise from whatever was being rattled to death.
Moss Lane, Hobbs Hill Lane, Northwood Lane, Whitley Lane and Hoo Green Lane were trundled along before hitting a short section of the A50.
I'd stopped a few times for a drink and a photo and it occurred to me that there was a serious lack of open moorland round these parts. Sure there are pretty leafy dainty little lanes and impeccably kept posh cottages among acres of farmland but it doesn't (to me at least) scream 'epic jaw droppingly spectacular wilderness'. Still nice though.






Another series of lanes took me anti clockwise back up to Warby Bridge and then almost every mile after that seemed like they were all uphill and my energy being sapped away with every pedal stroke.
Mum had popped round and made me a cuppa while I changed.
57miles is my longest this year and 11mph avg is my fastest this year.
I fell asleep on the couch after my cuppa.

Mum: "Where'd you get to today?"
Me: "The leafy lanes of Cheshire."
Mum: "Cheshire???! You need your head seeing too!"


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14653864?privacy_code=gmx5PZgB8bd8bDxf


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 May 2017)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 353012



Continental GP4000sII?


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Continental GP4000sII?


Yep - had something similar happen a few years ago but I know I ran over a sharp bit of metal then. Don't know what I ran over this time. Otherwise the GP4000s in both original and series II have been brilliant over 4 bikes in year round use.


----------



## gbb (19 May 2017)

Yesterday's....
Woke up, weather looked good, quick look at the weather stats, no rain forecast when I'm going to be out...I'm going on the bike.
14 miles to work, not cold, not hot, just right.
The day turned into a howler, problems with a very difficult machine to work on, backs killing me, ive done 16K steps and im three hours late finishing.
Walk out....it's drizzling. Ah well. 
14 miles home, not cold, not hot but a little damp. Not surprisingly my average speed home was...disappointing, despite it being more downhill than up.

Still....glass half full.


----------



## Stonechat (19 May 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Well put the Kona into the LBS for its freee first service
> Any rides at present will have to be on the Felt


Showery again this morning so will be gym anyway for me today
See how long I can stick out the Wattbike
With the trainer kaput it's the best option
When the Enigma arrives, will get another trainer for indoor set up, based on the Felt


----------



## cosmicbike (19 May 2017)

Today was to be the metric century ride for the month, a blatant copy of @Stonechat recent club run to Henley which I missed. I even had company planned, but last minute stuff stopped the ride, so we're going Monday instead.
Ended up with a quick pedal into town for supplies, the a short but sweet 15 mile circuit to Chertsey and back. Keeps me on track, and since this Sunday is another Club run I can't make will have to do. I do get the feeling that I'm going to be a Winter club member, the Spring/Summer weekends that I'm not actually working tend to be taken up with family stuff, not that I'm complaining as I rather enjoy the rides with them.


----------



## cubey (19 May 2017)

Well a soggy week it has been here in Yorkshire. My days off today and tomorrow, bored so went for a soggy ride on the touring bike.

 


View: https://youtu.be/-JV19uibcNI


A very pleasant 25km, hope it's drier tomorrow.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2017)

Gorgeous sunny day here, but a tad windy on the A470 on the outward journey and on the way back. Much warmer than the 13 deg the BBC weather map predicted. I did my usual bimble, but added a couple of miles onto it. A few dark clouds, but nothing to worry about. I passed 2 cyclists 1 tractor, a few cars, and some kind of bobcat type thing scouring bits of the road out, to replace blown tarmac. Beautiful day and very enjoyable 17 mile bimble.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 May 2017)

I bumped into a prominent Tory politician (in disguise as a heilin' coo)


----------



## cyberknight (19 May 2017)

Heres the only photo ,coming up Weaver Hills on this years Monster


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 May 2017)

Margaret PR was waiting as I rolled up on Hook Bank. We had lots to chat about as we took to the lanes and a crossing of Longdon Marsh. The news was good and so was our progress by Tewkesbury and onto the flanks of Bredon Hill. Beckford saw us stop for some light refreshments.

We continued around the hill heading north and then looping round westward and then south before we had to leave Bredon Hill behind and cross the Avon at Eckington. Margaret owned up to say that she found the ramp up to Strensham a bit of a pain. I understood what she was saying as it's a steady longish ramp often with a head wind. Tactics are to knock a rev off. There's no rush. We parted in Upton where I bumped into Nick B again and had a brief chat before taking the standard run back. Lovely ride with my friend and the forecast heavy showers never materialised. Excellent 53 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 May 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Gorgeous sunny day here, but a tad windy on the A470 on the outward journey and on the way back. Much warmer than the 13 deg the BBC weather map predicted. I did my usual bimble, but added a couple of miles onto it. A few dark clouds, but nothing to worry about. I passed 2 cyclists 1 tractor, a few cars, and some kind of bobcat type thing scouring bits of the road out, to replace blown tarmac. Beautiful day and very enjoyable 17 mile bimble.
> View attachment 353063
> View attachment 353064
> View attachment 353066
> View attachment 353067


Wow - a dry day in Wales! Must put that in my diary


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Wow - a dry day in Wales! Must put that in my diary




I know right. My god. Unheard of....almost.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 May 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I know right. My god. Unheard of....almost.


Hosepipe ban coming soon


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2017)

First half century of 2017 just completed with a great ride across and down to Tyringham via Carlton,Turvey , Newton Blossomvile and back via Stoke Goldington , Hackleton , little and great Houghton ,Ecton, Overstone,Mears Ashby and home.

All done on the Holdsworth Professional . Very misty in places and damp roads .


----------



## cosmicbike (20 May 2017)

Todays rides, which include a very very long one which started yesterday according to the Garmin as I forgot to reset it after a quick test ride yesterday.
Another weekend off, so another opportunity for a ride with my lad. Also the first proper outing on the newly acquired ICE Trice Q bought on here from the member formerly known as Trikeman. I've fitted a new 42T chainring and rear tyre plus a good clean. At the moment the screen is off as it needs a clean and polish, but it will go back on at some point.
We put the bikes in/on the van, and headed to Windsor Great Park nice and early. Plan was to ride to all 3 copper horses, and the first up was the one gifted by the daughters of the Empire at the polo club fields, where the Trice was given a test over wet grass and a sandy bridlepath, all good. From there it was down Breakheart Hill, just rolling saw 22mph in the trike which was nice. We then did the lower half of the lake, pausing for a pic at the Cascades (I didn't get off the bike here, no need to!)




Back round to the Savill Garden car park, then off out to the other side of the park. Another pause at Cow Pond:




After this it was down the hill at the Royal School, before up again to horse number 2, the Jubilee statue. This time I did get off the bike




Finished off with a 25mph steady pedal down the other side.
12.3 miles done, great fun and really quite like the Trice, though I do need to spend some time to get my 'bent legs working well!
Followed by a quick spin to town on the Brompton, and managed to avoid all the rain.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/996949624

Day one of the Saints Foundation big bike ride challenge.

That was fun






The Bet 365 Stadium in Stoke.






75 nutters.






Post ride beers.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 May 2017)

Just three today. Margaret PR, Sara P and little old me. We headed south through familiar lanes for Pendock. Then took the run by Gadfield Elm and Hethelpit Cross. I do like those interesting names. At Oridge Street the pace went up as we headed for Okle Clifford and the cafe in Newent.

For some variety we took the lane towards Gorsley crossing the ford on the way. We turned away from Gorsley to take to the steep but short climb. The rain had come on quite hard. Unfortunately Margaret took a bit of a turn so we paused while she recovered. Once she was feeling able we continued at a very easy pace. We were quite sheltered from the heavy rain by riding in the woods. At Dymock Sara had to shoot off for an appointment so Margaret and I carried on at quite a slow pace. She clearly wasn't feeling to good. I tried to chat to take her mind off things and routed us to avoid the worst of any hills. The tactics seemed to work as I escorted her to Tunnel Hill where I could safely let her freewheel home. I looped around on my standard run back but added in two extra loops off the Guarlford road just for the heck of it.

Fingers crossed for Margaret to get well soon. The rain we had didn't really spoil things but I do wish we could have some warmth in the air. 59 smiles for me.


----------



## cubey (20 May 2017)

There are some beautiful videos and photos on this thread, keep them coming. Today got up at 5.30am mainly because rain was forecast for this afternoon. I had my mind set on completing my first 100km ride, and today achieved it. Up through Castlford, Fairburn Ings, Ledsham, Sherburn in Elmet, Church fenton and back through Aberford, Great preston and looped through Castleford again. Got home and had to ride into Wakefield to make up the 100km total time 4hr 20mins, was hoping for around 4hr but quite pleased.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 May 2017)

Opened the curtains this morning to find near perfect cycling weather, so it was out on the Pro Carbon to get some miles under the wheels before the rain arrived.

Off up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane, the A58 and on to Whin Moor Lane for the familiar groove to Shadwell, but turned left up the hill and on to Slaid Hill lights, where a quick wiggle saw me onto Wigton Lane, which has a deceptively gradual rise (especially into the breeze), but then drops away nicely down to the A61 at Alwoodley gates, where I times the lights perfectly to go straight across onto Alwoodley Lane. This has a couple of short dips, but is generally uphill all the way to King Lane, where I turned right, down the twisty hill past the golf course, through Five Lane Ends and down to Arthington Road and the climb up the hill behind Golden Acre Park before turning on to Kings Road for the drop down onto the A660, which would take me almost all the way to todays destination.
Right here and up through Bramhope, still climbing steadily on an increasingly busy road, before the gentle roll down to the lights at the Dyneley Arms, which were red (I always seem to hit these at red!)
Anyway, eventually they changed so it was straight on (although one day I will ride down Pool Bank), round the S-bends and the long descent down into Otley, getting overtaken by two serious cycling types who passed silently just before the roundabout, where I headed straight on down the hill into Otley itself.

On entering the town I spotted the signs - today was Otley Show Day and by heck was it busy even at this relatively early hour. Though the town and on towards the bridge over the river, where traffic was really snarled up heading for the showground. Eventually made it over the bridge and pushed my way through the queuing traffic to turn right onto Farnley lane and into Wharfemeadows Park for a stretch and a couple of photos:








After an energy bar it was back on the bike to tackle the steepest climb of the day up through Newall towards Farnley.
My lack on bike time showed up here as I huffed and puffed my way to the top, so I was pleasantly surprised to set my fastest time this year up the hill (although well behind my PB) 
Anyhow, what goes up must come down and I was rewarded with the long descent down the other side through Farnley Park, hitting 39.9mph (yes, I know...) over the River Washburn and onto Leathley Lane for the ride along the valley bottom all the way to the Harrogate Road junction, where after hitting a bit more traffic it was right and back over the Wharfe and into Pool, before another right and heading back towards Otley on Pool Road, back into the breeze again.

On reaching Otley I skirted round the edge of the town centre, cutting up Gay Lane and starting the climb back out of town, reversing my inbound route up Leeds Road and then onto the A660 for the long climb all the way up the side of the Chevin, which was just a question of finding a gear I could spin in and keeping it going until I reached the top. Another red at the Dyneley Arms lights (see, I told you ) gave me a minute to get my breath and then it was more retracing the outbound route through Bramhope, although downhill this time which was much more fun.

Up Kings Road past the quarry and just before I reached the T-junction to turn right a rider flew down Arthington Lane on a Pro Carbon - the first time I've seen another one out on the roads, so I set off in hot (OK, warm) pursuit to see if I could catch him.
It soon became apparent that I couldn't  so I settled into a steady pace up the hill on King Lane, before stopping on Alwoodley Lane for some Tangfastic to see me through to home. from here it's mainly downhill to the lights at Alwoodley Gates which were red as I filtered past the queuing traffic, but turned green just as I reached the ASL 
Up Wigton Lane and then retraced my route as far as Shadwell, but stayed on main Street down the hill through the village, crossing Bay Horse Lane to climb up to the A58 before the brief downhill run to Coal Road and the climb back up the hill.
At the junction with Skeltons Lane there was a sign out saying that Coal Road was closed, but all the motorists were simply driving round it, so I did too on the basis that any diversion was going to stick me on busy A roads and if the road was actually closed I could nip through onto the local roads at a couple of points where cars couldn't go.
I got passed by a glorious scarlet Ferrari FF here, just about where the Aston DB11 passed me last weekend (who'd have thought Coal Road was supercar central?  ), but very quickly the traffic all ground to a halt, with a couple of big trucks at the front of the queue. So I did what any self respecting cyclist would do - filtered all the way down the offside, before turning onto local roads at the front of the queue 
Anyhow, it's a relatively short, mainly downhill run to home from there, and I was home almost before I knew it

It seems that Coal Road was closed for the dreaded *'surface dressing'* - so bear that in mind if you're heading out that way in the next few days. Some local club runs often head out that way on a Sunday, so it might be worth avoiding. I know I will be...

*34.2 miles* (55.04km) in *2h 34m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,751ft* of climbing. I'm happy enough with that considering the long steady climbs on this route and I wasn't in any particular rush - plus it's another entry in the half century challenge, it was lovely weather and there were a lot of other cyclists out there too.

_That said, today was the worst day I've ever had for muppet car drivers. I had more close passes that I can mention, several on Otley Road, supposedly the location of West Yorkshire Police's much publicised clampdown on motorised idiocy. Hopefully it's just a one off, on a route with some busier roads - although they were plenty wide enough for most drivers to give me enough room - so goodness knows what is behind it._

Anyway, enough of that - here is a map to finish things off:


----------



## booze and cake (20 May 2017)

Ahead of a trip to Wales next month I need to hone my climbing legs, so thought I'd do a quick hill foray and hunt down some impressive and ancient trees along the way.

From my base in Vauxhall I weave through Brixton and Herne Hill, and then in my mind up the first categorised climb of the day, Croxted Rd and over the mountain of Crystal Palace. Then out to West Wickham and onto 'the lanes', the steady climb up Layhams Rd that always reminds this city boy he's more out of practice with hills than he remembers.

From the top its a speedy descent down Clarks Lane, where at 40mph a bug is hoovered into my gaping mouth hitting my larynx with the force of a Big Ben strike, and almost causing a instant gag/vom, which could have been spectacularly messy.  Some undignified coughing and spluttering and I clear the stunned bug, and style out the rest of the descent a best I can.

I stopped for first photo of the day on Pilgrims Way





Then down through Brasted and along and up and over Star Hill which always gets me wheezing. At Aperfield I stop to photograph a tree with a real wow factor, the Aperfield Cedar, a Great Tree of London.








I'm then on the hunt of a couple of ancient yew trees in the Churchyard of nearby St Peter's and St Pauls's Church in Cudham. Its only a short distance but its down and up the very steep Berry Hill/Church hill, that has me in my most hilly gear of 39-25 and still honking out of the saddle, nose almost on the front tyre like a Belleview Redenzvous charecter. Cor blimey there were some cobwebs blown out of the lungs on that section.

The yews are well over 1000 years old and predate the Churchyard in which they now reside. I am transfixed by knarled and knobbly bark, and the thought these trees have been around since the Romans first arrived. The yew in Totteridge in Barnet is regarded as London's oldest tree at approx 2000 years old, but these are the next oldest I think.
















I'm then off down Downe Rd, which is fast and has the mottled shade sun/combo which means you're never 100% sure of the road surface, so is done while trying to suppress mental images of hitting pot holes, wheels buckling, forks snapping, teeth smashing, bones splintering etc. I get to the bottom alive, and pull into a field for a flapjack break and a bit of a sit in the sunshine.




Then a sharp little climb up Cudham Lane and its a coast to Downe, where Charles Darwin lived and worked for 40 years, as the plaque and sundial on the Church there reveals.




Directly opposite this is another ancient yew, the Downe yew.




photo limit reached, to be continued.....


----------



## booze and cake (20 May 2017)

...continued.




I'd like to think the great man marvelled at it as I did today.

A few miles past this I stop off for yet another ancient yew in the St Mary's the Virgin churchyard in Hayes, Bromley. Again over 1000 years old.








As I'm tree hunting and visiting Darwin's old haunts I decide to go via the Charles Darwin Mural in Market Square Bromley.




The contents of the mural are explained here: http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3018151

Its then back through Beckenham, and in Penge I stop to photograph some graffiti, I've no space to add the pics here so head over to the 'bike in front of wall pics thread' if you want to see them.

55 miles for the day and 3500 ft elevation got the legs stretched a bit. Seeing trees with a combined age of 6-7000 years and still thriving, only a short ride from London is pretty special. Its enough to make Bruce Forsyth feel young. Another couple of rides like that and I'll hopefully evolve quickly into a hill climbing mountain goat ahead of my Wales trip.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14697389


----------



## iandg (20 May 2017)

Hit the road shortly after 7 am for a wet 63 km over the moor to Carloway on the west side and looping back though Callanish and over Acha Mor.






View: https://www.strava.com/activities/996504658/embed/c1a2423c406691031a442fdf73851dcf7a3812fe


https://www.relive.cc/view/996504658


----------



## derrick (20 May 2017)

25 mile 4 up TT, Have been suffering with the lurgy this week, but did not want to let the guys down, started of a bit quick i got dropped within the first couple of miles, was not to bothered as it's the first three across the line to get a finish, thought i would carry on with the ride, doing a solo 25 miles, about 10 miles in i caught my team as one of them punctured, so i became part of the team again, The guy with the puncture got left to sort it on there own, That;s the way the cookie crumbles. The other two had to slow down for me to keep up, we had a lot of wind and a few showers to contend with, but we finished the ride in a time of 1hr 17mins, we could have done a bit better if i had not had the lurgy. but Hey ho that's the way it goes, glad i pushed on when i got dropped.
https://www.strava.com/activities/997456169


----------



## Spiderweb (20 May 2017)

So a fab 57 mile ride today with lovely friends from York to Richmond, just about managed to stay out of the rain. We are staying in Richmond tonight and will cycle back in the morning. La Piazza restaurant in Richmond was excellent and our B&B is great, I can highly recommend both ( I've forgotten the name of the B&B but will post after the return leg).


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2017)

Only 23 miles this morning to Spectacle lane Moulton and back on the Ian May.

Route was upto Orlingbury then across to Hannington , Holcot and Moulton 

Nice dry roads and the yellow ball is out in the sky for a change .






Would love to find out more about the area as I stumbled across this massive arch . And there is what looks to be a castle and just down the road is consecrated graveyard and what looks to be a ruined church any ideas @PeteXXX

Then once i had managed to safely avoid the Green lane part of Spectacle lane that is the college side of and the ford in the dip and up past the restored arch to join on to the Moulton - Boughton road


----------



## cosmicbike (21 May 2017)

Since the Trice was still in the van, I opted for an early start and some more 'getting used to it' riding at WGP. Started out at Bishopsgate at 8 o'clock, and basically did a few loops round various bits of the park. Made a point of going up most of the 'hills' to try and get the right approach going, rather than try to whizz up them I found it far better to accept the speed I was going and spin my way up, after all, there's no danger of falling off!
Paused for a photo of one of the 3 copper horses, this one being a gift to the Queen from the daughters of the Empire in 1890





Lots of horses out today, some event or another which involved pulling some very well polished 'traps/trailers/carts'(?) and having read that they can be spooked by recumbent trikes I left plenty of room when overtaking, and pulling to the side and stopping when coming towards me, all met with thanks from the drivers.
Finished off with a cheery hello to a group of HDW riders waiting at Bishopsgate, another club ride I'm missing but family first at the moment, so can't have the whole morning off.
17.8 miles with 879ft of climbing, and I'm starting to understand that 'bent legs work differently, I'm sore on the back of the thighs now. Getting more confident in the trike though, managed 28mph today. A few more 'off road' rides and I'll be happy to set out straight from home.


----------



## Basil.B (21 May 2017)

Just back from doing 47 miles on my singlespeed.
I'm totally Cream Crackered!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (21 May 2017)

I set off for Dunford Bridge and Winscar Reservoir. And sort of thought about going to the next reservoir up.
I know I was supposed to follow the TPT signs so far but sort of like all that fast downhill stuff... and I sort of ended up in Holmfirth! 

The fun part was getting back out. Did it all on backroads suggested by a local.
I'm chuffed to bits with myself for doing the climbing without too much trouble.
The views are incredible. There would have been pictures but muppet here took the SD card out of the riding phone


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2017)

Having not riden yesterday other than a commute to work and back a longer ride was called for so a 100 km route planned .Anstey ,Newtown Linford where the cafes were full of cyclists . On to Markfield and out to Market Bosworth . Intended to follow a forum ride route . Cadeby ,Sutton Cheney ,Dadlington ,Stoke Golding ,Atterton and on towards Pinwall where I took a wrong turn and ended up in Atherstone which meant a couple of hundred yards on the A5 to get back on route .Back on the route Warton ,Austrey up the climb of Norton hill . On to Orton on the hill and then the cafe stop at Twycross . Refuelled with coffee and ham and cheese toastie . Back on the bike heading towards Measham despite doing 23 mph I got passed by another rider  who proceeded to disappear into the distance despite my best efforts . Turned at the old mine on what is normally a quiet road but the car boot was on so busy today . The next 6 miles of rolling terrain were hard work as it was into a headwind . Back at Market Bosworth and a check of the milage and I could take the shortest route home . Newbold heath to Thornton ,Markfield and back to Newtown Linford which was ridiculously busy as there was an event on at Bradgate park and cars were seemingly abandoned everywhere as the park car was full so progress slowed . Back home 62.4 miles in the bag . Nice ride it had been a while since I'd last ride those roads always enjoy the cycling around Market Bosworth loads of riders out enjoying the weather


----------



## arranandy (21 May 2017)

Hi folks, I've been living and working in the Netherlands for the last 6 months. Great cycling country - smooth roads, loads of cycling infrastructure, loads of bike friendly cafes and respectful drivers.

Todays ride was the repeat of the first half of a sportive I did over here a couple of weeks ago
https://www.strava.com/activities/998486357
The wee town of Oud Tonge where I stopped for my breakfast - coffee and pancakes with bacon and fried egg













Oud Tonge



__ arranandy
__ 21 May 2017


----------



## TigerT (21 May 2017)

Woke to bright sunshine this morning, but had a bit of a stomach ache so wasted half an hour over breakfast pondering whether to go out or not. I eventually decided it was too nice to stay in. I decided to do the reverse of a route I tried a few weeks ago to Baden. That had ended on a busy main road and I wanted to try and find a better route. Plus Baden is only 25km away and there are railway stations back home after about 14km so if I did feel bad, there is always the option of the train home.

So the main mission was easily completed, there are side roads running parallel to the main road signposted for cycles. So that route is good now. 
Then it was off out into the countryside. Within 20 minutes, all thoughts of earlier stomach aches were gone and I had a great ride over to Baden, much quicker than usual. Was just enjoying myself.

Got to Baden at 11:00am and had a nice brunch of Spinach and Scrambled eggs and a large coffee while I pondered the route home. I decided to try something new. Route 66 runs along the banks of the River Limmat all the way back into Zürich and whilst I hate the climb from Zürich to my home at the end of the ride, I decided the scenery was probably worth it.

I was right about the scenery, but I wish I'd looked the route up, before I started. It was quite challenging for a road bike. 13km of the 28kms were 'unpaved' this can mean anything that isn't tarmac. Most of it was gravel footpaths, some of it was quite rocky. It would have been fine on my hybrid, but not so good on my Roubaix. So that slowed me down a lot. Worth it though, it was a lovely route.

Finally back into Zürich and diverted off the cycle route due to building work, I had to find my way into the centre. Then the dreaded climb back home.

Total 56kms

The clock Tower in Baden


Starting out down the Limmat


Through a lot of woods on a less than perfect surface


Drink Stop - My favourite view of the day


And the Map.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2017)

If anything the weather this morning was even better than yesterday, so even though I was time limited I had to get out for a ride.

With Coal Road being 'surface dressed' yesterday, that ruled out the default short circuit so I straddled the Pro Carbon and went the other way on local roads, popping out onto Leeds Road and heading over Cock Beck and up the hill to the Coronation Tree in Scholes and a right turn and uphill again.
Anyhow, I eventually reached the top and reaped the benefit of the long downhill run through Barwick and all the way down to Cock Beck, before the Cattle Lane climb and the general lumpiness to Aberford.
Right at the junction and through the village, up the hill and stopping at the Almshouses for a photo:








Back on the bike and on down the road, taking a right towards Garforth. This road can be a bit of a race track at times but it was fine today, which made a nice change and before I knew it I was at the roundabout over the M1 and on to the A642 through Garforth.
Over the bridge at the station and down past the Miners Arms to the lights, where it was yet another right (using the cyclists cut through ) and avoiding the only numpty motorist of the day onto Barwick Road and under the railway bridge as a couple on MTB's came off the bridleway - which reminded me that I haven't been off road this year! I must make time to get the hybrid out soon...
Anyway, down the hill and over the M1 and round the S-bend over Cock Beck (again) and the start of the climb back into Barwick up Long Lane past the golf course. I got a good cadence going up the hill although I was surprised to see I'd set a PB when I checked later at home. 
Anyhow, into Barwick and left at the junction and the climbing just carries on, pretty much all the way to the top of the hill before the swooping descent into Scholes.
Down Leeds Road and over Cock Beck for the final time today, before adding a long loop around the Manstons on before heading up for home.

*15.54 miles* (25km) in *1h 4m* at an average of *14.5mph* and with *830ft* climbed. And a maximum temperature of *17.0°C* according to Mr Garmin, although in parts it felt warmer. Would have been nice to squeeze it in under the hour but I'm happy enough with that.
Lots of other riders out there too making the most of the sunshine, even if quite a few were on MTBs...

And now, a map:





And as if all that wasn't good enough, Mrs ND has just informed me that we're having a takeaway for tea!


----------



## Stonechat (21 May 2017)

Club ride with the H & DW

Went through Windsor and White Waltham and Warren Row to Henley, hitting 41.4 mph down the long hill into Henley. Nice Cafe in the park there.

Return journey was more circuitous, Via Hambleden (the Berkshire one with an 'e' not the Surrey Hambledon with an 'o' I went rhough last week), Skirmett and Frieth, an the edge of the Chilterns and a nice hill to climb. At the point we all heard a pop sound and one of our number had a dramatic sudden puncture. The tyre was torn so there was some delay findng some plastic to act as a tyre boot to keep inner tube safely in place.
Eventually after some delay back on the road. Went through Marlow, Cookham,Dorney Common and Eton.

All in all 60.5 miles @ 16.4 mph
1335 Feet climbed

Weather was at it's best after finishing, but did not mind as it was a good ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/998617240

Oh, and cadence sensor stopped working after the stop, may have just been not paired or might need a battery. Also saddle ended up a bit wobblyhave tightened but will check the positioning etc tomorrow

One of the wooodland roads was covered in water for some reason, noone had guards on so ended up with wet bottoms


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2017)

Day 2 of the Saints Foundation Big bike ride challenge today.

Cheltenham to Southampton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/998741097/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1495376167





Ready for the off at stupid o'clock this morning.






The killer hill out of Cheltenham.






The Birdlip climb.






The view from the horse's arse ( the descent from the white horse hill in Wiltshire)





The view from my seat at the Saints Stoke match.

Just over 190 miles over 2 days. A great adventure.


----------



## jayonabike (21 May 2017)

Sunday morning 100K ride with a couple of mates.

Been getting back into my cycling after a fair few months off. This is my fourth week in a row I've been out on a Sunday, increasing the distance each week. 
First was 42 miles then 46, last week was 56 so this week was the "100K" ride. 
I picked a route I've rode a few times before, a loop out to Waddesdon that circles Aylesbury, a mixture of fast B roads, rolling country lanes and a couple of hills.
Didn't stop for coffee, just a quick five minute P stop and enough time to eat a flapjack and then we were on our way again.

65 miles, over 16 mph average speed with a quick 5 minute stop. Legs are burning now!












The best thing about a Sunday morning ride is walking indoors to my wifes Sunday lunch


----------



## Bryony (21 May 2017)

Lovely warm sunny day so me and my friend headed out to ride the Viking Coastal Trail again today, but this time in the opposite direction to last week (we like to mix things up a little!) 

It was a very pleasant ride despite having a bit of a headwind. The only down side of the good weather though was that the parts of the route that are on the promenades were packed with people which slowed thing down a bit!! 

All in all though a great ride! 




North Foreland Lighthouse 




My mighty steed




Selfie time




Stopped for an ice cream at Minnis Bay


----------



## Spiderweb (21 May 2017)

Day 2, 56 miles from Richmond, North Yorkshire via Ripon Back to York. The West End B&B in Richmond was excellent, the Breakfast was really good but we all ate far too much and we were straight into lots of Dales climbing on full stomachs, not recommended!
A great ride with friends.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 May 2017)

80km/50mile circular up into the Mendips. Up to Beacon Batch where I was going to bivvy last night but it is SO wet in Somerset. Before I got there there was a nice off road stretch down to Ubley Warren. From the radio masts it was off road through the peat swamp up to the trig point. Got my salted cashews back in order up there and descended through Rowberrow forest. It is quite rocky on that side so most of the water had drained. Into Shipham before another tricky off road section down into the Strawberry Line. Easiest on the rock but the red clay was super sticky today. Through Axbridge and into Cheddar for a cream tea. Final slog up the gorge and home.

I think I'll be in my bivvy bag next weekend. And the map, which looks like a little dragon breathing fire.


----------



## Osprey (21 May 2017)

My first sportive, the Tour of Pembrokeshire https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703, started a few miles North of St Davids, then through the narrow lanes past the magnificent Cathedral and the climb up through the town (sorry, City). Heading eastwards along the coast dropping down into the picturesque village of Solva before a long climb back out followed by another steep twisty descent into the bay of Newgale before a gruelling ascent back out. At this point we headed inland, through pretty villages and narrow farm lanes, constantly ascending and descending with little recovery time. I couldn't believe how friendly the locals were all lining the villages ringing china cowbells which really made for a great atmosphere. I must pay credit to the feed station at Maencrochog in the foot hills of the Presceli mountains where all the food was local products ranging from faggots, salted Pembrokeshire potatoes, welsh cakes, fruit cake, crusty bread and jam and bananas. After a good feed it was time to set off, but thankfully the 60 miler skirted the Presceli Mountains rather than go over them. More narrow gravelly farm lanes with steep decents and a few 20% ascents before arriving at the coast and the port of Fishguard. Now we were into a 16mph headwind following the coast, with yet more steep narrow descents and ascents before finally making back to St Davids. A brilliant introduction to sportives with 62 miles and 4600 ft of climbing.


----------



## Donger (21 May 2017)

Another Kingsway CC ride today, after my adventures in Wales and Yorkshire. The club ride was about 38 miles, and much flatter than anything I've done for a month or so, though that just meant it was much faster too. Apparently we had a moving average speed over 16mph, though we did have a nice long coffee shop at Staunton Garden Centre. I added 6 miles to the start and another 6 to The end to make it a round 50 miles. 

The weather was just about perfect for cycling today, and this was a great ride up the Severn Vale, forming a big figure of 8 coming back via Chaceley and Ashleworth and the short but vicious little climb up the Woolridge. My new rear wheel was perfect, and I managed not to use the new 34 tooth sprocket , saving that for something more monumental. There were two moments when I had to perform emergency stops today, and my rear brake worked better than I can ever remember. My concave rims on the old bike had been making stopping difficult, and the new wheel made such a difference.

Great to get out there again on my own stamping ground. Apart from the headwind on the return leg, this was almost the perfect ride.

Cheers, Donger


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2017)

I got the chance to lead a B ride today for the first time and at 64 miles it was the longest ride I've led so far. I chose my all time favourite route ever, which is out through Croft and Birchwood to get to Warburton bridge over the ship canal, then through the lovely lanes of High legh, Great Budworth and Comberbach to the amazing Anderton Boat Lift. After enjoying a bacon roll and cake and great service from the cafe staff we set off back with some loops of different lanes for variety. I persuaded the other riders to brave the slightly potholled track past United's training ground to take us back to go over the ship canal at Irlam Locks.


----------



## rugby bloke (22 May 2017)

A mix of utility and social riding on Saturday. Had to pick up my ticket for the Saints game so met my riding mate at the Gardens then headed out west over the M1 between Bugbrooke and Kislingbury. It has to be said, I am contently surprised by the glory of the Northamptonshire countryside. Rolling hills, pretty villages, history around every corner. Ventured south west, into the wind and with some long drags to drain the legs until we reached Moreton Pinkney (even the village names don't disappoint !). We then turned for home and a relief from the wind. North East back to Abthorpe until dropping south to Silverstone and Whittlebury. We had been dodging the rain all morning and our luck finally ran out with a sharp shower. Back in the dry we cut across the A5 south of Towcester, past through Stoke Brune, Salcey and home.
56 pretty hilly miles.
Even better - Saints managed a home win, a quite unexpected bonus !


----------



## sbird (22 May 2017)

A night ride report from me for Reading CTC :-

There are only two things to get right as a ride leader.

The weather

and of course, not forgetting 

the weather.

Route, refreshment stops, pace and general bonhomie are in the lap of the gods so I’ve found. I am now a master in weather-control. Does the club have an award for this? In between a down-pour at 9pm on Friday night and whatever precipitation Saturday decided to bestow I’d demanded a wet-free window for our ride to dip into Bath.

So anticipating another miracle from previous Moses-like behaviour there were 14 mustard-keen riders at the station for the departure.

Old friends like Suj V and Nick C made big journeys before the big journey to join up with David R, Sophie D, Martin S, Ian W, Zoe C, Al N, Graeme H, Rob W, Edwin R, Charles R and Tony R. The skills spectrum was wide from serious Audaxers and long-distance talent to some of us who’s recent riding experience has been limited to pootling round a well known park in London. With this ride it’s easy to accommodate all tastes since the route is straightforward. Straight down the A4 and keep going forward. Kindly, Graeme had bought his recumbent which gave some of us a bit of relief when hanging onto his wheel.

The prologue was to run the gauntlet of night-life in Reading town centre which entertained some. A wiggle through town to the Bath Road, across the M4 and beyond Theale and we were off into the dark and quiet...except around Thatcham and Newbury where the incessant wagons delivering urgent internet shopping swarmed for a while.

But after Newbury it calmed down superbly. We had a clear sky with mists in the hollows, few of us had anticipated such low temperatures. Nick’s Garmin and mine continually disagreed about the temperature with his recording a record low of –0.9 degrees centigrade whilst mine was a balmy 1.9. Neither reading bothered the market-stall holders setting up in Marlborough at 3.30 am (yep same time as last year) whilst we all watched Tony and Al fix Charles’ puncture.

And then, Avebury. An absolute oversight on my part from last year’s route. With dawn breaking, the up-lifting song from the bird-chorus and the stones standing resplendent we absorbed the splendour. 













Avebury stones



__ sbird
__ 22 May 2017



at 4.30am





However with the field full of slumbering sheep there probably was only one outcome.

We’ve all been there. New bike, shiny and clean. If only it could stay that way. Careful to avoid scratches from careless locking up with others we expend a great deal of energy to ensure our newly beloved keeps its sheen.

Sophie has a new bike. It was shiny and clean until Avebury. By the time we’d made it to Melksham for a re-grouping before the final stretch to Bath it wasn’t so much. Merde was a word I knew from O level French which together with the inspired suggestion from Tony of a brown jersey award suggested that walking around a field full of sheep with cleats meant you would be lucky to come out unscathed.

But the last bit is magnificent. A descent down Bathford and then on the flat through Bath Easton (via a path suggested by a newcomer local called Nick) and following the canal path alongside Bathampton is a wonderful entry into Bath via the Poultney Bridge.

And closed roads! With the Tour Series to be run on that Saturday we had a clear run through the city to breakfast at the Weatherspoons. Cyclists definitely welcome.

With Ian, Graeme and Al riding back there was only the 10 of us that needed train and bike space. Simple really. I’d managed this bit quite well. With a stack of tickets in my hand dispensed evenly to ensure all had a train seat and bike space home I was confident my plan was ending its execution well. Somehow though I’d left the Spoons without my jacket and despite some reckless and furious cycling from the pub to the station and then back to the pub and back to the station I could only watch my fellow cyclist’s wave as the train departed without me. Happily the IT systems at GWR have caught up with their renewed policy so I was able to book a place on the next train.

Want to see the route? Then spend 1:38 minutes to watch https://www.relive.cc/view/998075746 – a GPX on steroids.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2017)

A slightly different ride than our usual fare today

1- we are in Portugal
2- we rode sit up and beg granny bikes!

We set out from Porto across the big old bridge and followed the river Douro out toward the sea, before turning left and south. Hot, sunny and lovely. The cycle paths smooth and traffic free!

We eventually found ourselves at St Peters church, which is almost in the sea





















A spot of lunch followed before we headed south for a while longer, before coming back in a headwind, that was quite cooling!

Green lizards, a gannet, stonechats and a Serin were our wildlife spots, plus some nice dune Flora
















Maybe about 25 miles, who knows.....!?


----------



## gbb (22 May 2017)

No ride this weekend...too busy. So ironically today was forcast sunny with only a breeze....commuting it is then.
13.5 miles this morning, nothing noteworthy seen, bright and easy going....one muntjac grazing oblivious to my passing 100 yards away.
13.5 back this afternoon, sun's shining, part tail wind, mostly slight downhill so a lovely ride back.
13 red kite over fields near Stilton, a couple goldfinches, ...and a few too many close passes (not too close but disrespectful IMO) when there was no need, completely empty road, loads of room, yet they seem reluctant to deviate over the centre line....why ?? (shakes head in mild annoyance)

Anyhow....what's the weather like tomorrow  might have some more....


----------



## cosmicbike (22 May 2017)

Fantastic weather for riding today, and I set off to meet a workmate to get this months metric century challenge ride in the bag. I've only managed my 'introductory' club ride with the H&DW, others things have gotten in the way since then, but todays route was a blatant copy of a recent ride into Henley which I copied from @Stonechat strava feed
Nice route out through Windsor Great Park, before heading out sort of Winkfield way to Waltham/White Waltham. A nice alternative route out to Warren Row which avoids the long straight ride along Drift Road. Cracking downhill into Henley saw my quickest ever on a bike of 40.5mph After a nice cuppa and toastie at the café by the river, we braced ourselves for the frankly horrific traffic to get back onto the other side of the bridge before the rathe rundulating ride back through Wargrave. The route gave us the joy of returning along the full length of Drift Road, and unfortunately we had a rather more than forecast headwind. Nothing to do but tuck in and share to load, and I was glad to get to the end of it today. Back through the park, and home on 62.9 miles (101.2km).
Work tonight, and I'll allow myself a rare van ride, I've done my miles for the day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4811992, member: 21629"]+23'C in Kent according to Garmin. With a light breeze. And sunny.

20 miles done, 1 litre of water consumed, suncream applied twice during the ride. Forgot to count how many insects and other flying dragons have disappeared in my throat. I can say responsibly - I always swallow those ones which taste is horrible.

Cycled past local bike shop in Headcorn so took a chance to measure the chain - it still has got 4000+ miles of life which made me very happy.

The route:
View attachment 353545


Unknown bird of prey:
View attachment 353546


Lonely poppy:
View attachment 353547
[/QUOTE]
That bird looks like a Harris's hawk. Which means it's a long way from home, or it's escaped from somewhere.


----------



## rvw (22 May 2017)

Nothing very special in many ways - I rode over to see my mother, which is a nice run along a ridge and down a hill. But today I didn't wimp out of the ride back up the ridge - so I'm feeling pleased with myself, even though it's nothing terribly impressive.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Only 23 miles this morning to Spectacle lane Moulton and back on the Ian May.
> 
> Route was upto Orlingbury then across to Hannington , Holcot and Moulton
> 
> ...



~The Spectacles~

As for the ruined church, I think you mean_ St John’s Church which has been in ruins since at least 1757 and was significantly damaged further in 1786 when the spire collapsed. A Holy Well, known as St John’s Spring is well documented and lies behind the Altar._
It's still a consecrated burial site.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> ~The Spectacles~
> 
> As for the ruined church, I think you mean_ St John’s Church which has been in ruins since at least 1757 and was significantly damaged further in 1786 when the spire collapsed. A Holy Well, known as St John’s Spring is well documented and lies behind the Altar._
> It's still a consecrated burial site.


thats it , i need to stop and have a look around the church next time i pass by


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1000406427

I couldn't be arsed with R&R, so I went for a ride with some hills.






No traffic, dry roads, game on.






Coffee and cake, and sun.






Balls, weapon, snigger.





That's the view from Portsdown hill, summer stylee.






Beer, in a beer garden, with sun.






Beautiful 






A more conventional set up today


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 May 2017)

At last. It has warmed up. Lots of firsts for 2017 today. First outing for the summer steed, first time out in shorts and first time out in short sleeves too. Could this really be summer at last? I was late getting out today. Admin takes time so it was after lunch when I headed out for the Bredon Loop. Crikey the wind was blustery and tricky. I never really figured out where it was blowing from. Swirly stuff. Nothing for it but to keep on keeping on. The ride was fairly uneventful apart from a hare appearing closely until he darted off behind a hedge. I heard a nightingale singing by the roadside just after Upton on my way back. Very special that as nightingales are getting very scare now. 53 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4811992, member: 21629"]+23'C in Kent according to Garmin. With a light breeze. And sunny.

20 miles done, 1 litre of water consumed, suncream applied twice during the ride. Forgot to count how many insects and other flying dragons have disappeared in my throat. I can say responsibly - I always swallow those ones which taste is horrible.

Cycled past local bike shop in Headcorn so took a chance to measure the chain - it still has got 4000+ miles of life which made me very happy.

The route:
View attachment 353545


Unknown bird of prey:
View attachment 353546


Lonely poppy:
View attachment 353547
[/QUOTE]



Racing roadkill said:


> That bird looks like a Harris's hawk. Which means it's a long way from home, or it's escaped from somewhere.



Buzzard (certainly not a Harris Hawk)


----------



## Stonechat (22 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4811992, member: 21629"]+23'C in Kent according to Garmin. With a light breeze. And sunny.

20 miles done, 1 litre of water consumed, suncream applied twice during the ride. Forgot to count how many insects and other flying dragons have disappeared in my throat. I can say responsibly - I always swallow those ones which taste is horrible.

Cycled past local bike shop in Headcorn so took a chance to measure the chain - it still has got 4000+ miles of life which made me very happy.

The route:
View attachment 353545


Unknown bird of prey:
View attachment 353546


Lonely poppy:
View attachment 353547
[/QUOTE]
No it's a buzzard


----------



## Stonechat (23 May 2017)

We are away from Friday onwards (bike will come), so changing days of my rides this week to Tues & Thurs

Did some hill repeats up Tite Hill & a short loop
Not too long but a tester and legs felt good
16.3 miles @ 15.2 mph
856 feet climbed
Level crossings were the usual problem
Can't beleive they need to hold the gates open for 10 minutes or more to let three trains through
In wales last year saw automated barrier, it closed a mere 48 seconds to let a train through
Something badly wrong

https://www.strava.com/activities/1001539004

Collecting Kona tomorrow - aparently I missed an earlier message to say it was ready


----------



## 13 rider (23 May 2017)

Just back from a 8 miles spin in glorious sunshine on a local loop after a dreadful day I was in desperate need of a ride so fitted the new cadence sensor and went for a test ride . Went full gas for most of the ride but then got caught at the traffic lights in the village and another rider pull alongside and we spent a pleasant mile chatting away pootling up the hill to home . Lovely way to end the ride .


----------



## srw (23 May 2017)

Oof. I think I misread the contour lines. "The Mount" perhaps should have been a clue. After my pootle along the river there was quite a lot of walking, both up and down, and I turned down the opportunity to keep on going downwards and westwards - which would have avoided the walking down.







Great views, north and south (even if a phone camera zoom doesn't help picture quality) - and a very clear day.




That's about 30 miles away, and this...





...is about 25 miles - the arch was very clearly visible.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 May 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Did some hill repeats up Tite Hill & a short loop
> 
> Level crossings were the usual problem
> Can't beleive they need to hold the gates open for 10 minutes or more to let three trains through
> ...



Going up Tite Hill is OK, but since they put the speed bumps in I'm less inclined to go down it.
As for the level crossings, they are a real pain in the backside. On the plus side you can scoot down the outside of the invariably large queues of traffic. I've got little loops I do either side of the crossing at Egham station to save having to sit at the barrier, Pooley Green you just have to sit out, and the Staines one has a 'rat-run' around it.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 May 2017)

After yesterdays metric century I needed to spin the legs so planned a steady 10 mile amble out to Chertsey and back. Legs all good so extended to 17 miles. Home and a quick change of shoes, addition of baggy shorts and off to the high street on the Brompton, perhaps unsurprisingly catching the level crossing barriers shut so off on one of my little loops to save waiting.
Just over 20 miles today, and circumstance means I'm in the van for commuting tomorrow, boooo....


----------



## Vantage (23 May 2017)

On Saturday I'd planned on riding to a cafe called Owd Barn over in Mawdsley.
The ride started off ok but pretty soon the driving standards were plummeting. As was the rain. Along with my mood.
I wasn't far from the Delph Diver Training Centre and was on Town Lane when the desire to keep riding disappeared. I set the etrex to route me home and followed it. About a mile from home and the heavens opened up . Meh.

Today was going to be different I decided.
I left Erin at school and made my way towards Horwich along Chorley Old Road. Through Rivington and onto the L&L Canal at Limbrick. Aaaaaah......no cars 
My little legs propelled the Vantage along the tow path at a paltry 10mph for almost the entire ride to Feniscowles just north of the M65. It was too nice a day to hurry. Those same little legs had all the get up and go of Del Boys plastic pig today so just as well really.


The Higher Wheelton or Withnell Fold area had an abundance of lovely little critters doing their best to pummel the living daylights out of me. Could have been midgies or horseflies. Or mini winged ninjas. Hard to tell. I do recall telling one or two to f off though.
It's been a while since I ventured this far north but it wasn't long before I remembered why I hate Horden Rake. The grinding along at less than 5mph seemed to be never ending. Slow enough and long enough to curse the B17 for taking so long to break in.
Having had my fill of tarmac going through Tockholes, I turned off before Crookfield Road and bumped and rattled my way along the bridleway. As much as I love my Dawes, there are times when I wish I had an mtb to alleviate the worry of trashing a rim or snapping the frame. I always wonder if my frame will suffer the same fate as @mcshroom's vantage. Hope not. Lots of cute little lambs took my mind off it. One had a Mexican standoff with me till I clipped in and then it legged it.


Approaching Stones Bank Road, a nice mountain bike chap opened and held the gate for me. It struck me as an odd place to be just stood around and his bike leaning against a drystone wall on the opposite side of the road. I asked if he was having mechanicals. Nope. He was meeting his mtb buddies there. They were an hour late. I wished him luck and set about my way home.
By the time I reached Belmont I was thoroughly buggered and the Mars Bars were doing little to recharge me. Where I could, I coasted.
I relieved the boredom of travelling at snail pace by trying to hit the springy middle bit of the cateyes in the road with the front tyre. I missed every one. 
I left Scout Road and headed home through Barrow Bridge. Barely had enough strength to drag the Vantages heavy arse up to the front door but had a nice ride. The hot shower was very much needed.


----------



## Stonechat (24 May 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Going up Tite Hill is OK, but since they put the speed bumps in I'm less inclined to go down it.
> As for the level crossings, they are a real pain in the backside. On the plus side you can scoot down the outside of the invariably large queues of traffic. I've got little loops I do either side of the crossing at Egham station to save having to sit at the barrier, Pooley Green you just have to sit out, and the Staines one has a 'rat-run' around it.


Never quite worked out the way round Staines level crossing, but I will

Yes going down Tite Hill - I still occasionally do but speed has to be moderated to go round the edge of the square speed bumps


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2017)

Fabulous hot day today, so i had a bimble along the Mach loop to the old bridge right before it reaches Mach and then flows down into the estuary, then into the sea. Then i doubled back on myself until i reached the bridge over the river dovey where i usually turn off. From there, i continued along my normal route up to cemaes, then along the A489, and then the A470 and back home. 23 miles done. Many stops happened to take some photos, as, usual.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 May 2017)

Need to get my miles up a bit so off I went for a longish one this morning. I thought it was going to be an easy sort of day. Well I got that wrong. Things didn't flow at all. I had my moments of course but the hills were tougher than expected. There were a couple of phew! moments when I was descending. First one was a truck unloading on a blind bend. Don't need those surprises when dropping at 30+mph. Then again in the Marcles I was topping 37 mph when I spied an HGV filling the lane and reversing towards me. That was a Yikes! one. There was a rabbit being chased by white van man. I've never seen a rabbit go at that pace. It went past me in a blur of fur. Then there were 3 hares to be seen at various spots. I followed one along the lane till he found a gap in the hedge. Then a stoat took a moment to find his way off the road. Definitely all go today for our mammal friends. 73 smiles on this one


----------



## Donger (24 May 2017)

Nipped out this evening in glorious sunshine for a quick little one hour spin down the lanes .... and came back two and a half hours later. Turned into a much more social ride than I'd expected. First up, at my usual ten mile turning point on Splatt Bridge in Frampton on Severn, I got chatting with a cyclist from Stonehouse while we both took a swig of our drinks. Glorious views of the sun shining on the River Severn in the distance.

Headed back home through Saul, and on a whim hung a left to get back to the river bank. There I met a surfer, in the act of getting his kit out of the car and preparing to ride the Severn Bore. Another interesting chat ensued. I had always wondered how they get back to their cars afterwards. The answer ... they paddle downstream for a couple of miles, ride the bore, and then try to get back out of the river somewhere near their car before the current starts raging too much.

Headed back home through Epney and Longney, and came across my old club mate "Shotgun" Rob (he of the exploding inner tube) coming the other way. Cue a rapid turn around, and we cycled back to Epney together to watch the bore, chatting all the way. Once the spectacle was over (rather a damp squib tonight, actually), we said our goodbyes and I headed off home. 24.6 miles today, and loved every one of them. A gorgeous still evening. Loads of cyclists out there tonight. Nice to see.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## galaxy (25 May 2017)

Having not ridden for a few weeks we popped out on the Boardmans. I could really feel the extra pounds round the middle. Any way, such a lovely 12 miles. Stopped at Leysters Church to find neither of us had bought our camera. Still approx 12 smiles. Love Cycling


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2017)

7 miles yesterday, riding the Trek 600, no one else out riding today, due to fears of rain, I suppose.
Temperature 61F.
Winds calm
Relative humidity 81%
Barometer 29.80 1011,2 mb.
Not bad for an overcast day.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2017)

Nice little ride yesterday, with three mates who had longer to play out than I did, due to w*rk commitments 

On the way to meet up, I grabbed a couple of photo's that might interest @biggs682











You won't easily get a bike through the gate, but there's a few places to hide it whilst checking the old ruins out..

I was at our meeting place by 10:00 as were t'others, and we set of for a few miles up the old railway track. After about 6 or 67 miles, ish, I had to turn right up the hill to Brixworth and homewards as they carried on towards Foxton Locks.

My ride took me over Pitsford Res dam wall and through Holcot, where I spied a Spitfire flying overhead. As Sywell aerodrome is only a mile of route, I decided to pop up there for a looksee.






If you have a few thousand quid to spare, you can be flown around in it!  ~Spitfire flights~

Anyway, back home on 26 miles ready but unwilling to go to w*rk 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1003180032


----------



## postman (25 May 2017)

Firstly i want to say.What wonderful piccies keep popping up on here.Plus wonderful reports.

But sadly today mine is short and crappy.It was about five weeks ago i did 55 miles to Embsay Steam Railway.Now due to all other things i do for family and extended family.I have not even had chance to get on the turbo.Mind you in the last five weeks i have eaten some great food.So today it was either York or Knaresboro'.
So off i set CYCLERS tracking my every pedal.
Well i had only done seven miles i am in Scarcroft,my head is pounding any lumps i have to ride up or over,and there are not many,the heart starts racing,pity i can't.This is not looking good,i continue and i feel lightheaded and slightly sick.Enough is enough.There is always another day.Slowly i ride towards Alwoodley Leeds 17.Where i know i can get a very nice latte.After a rest i make it home 15 miles.
So a few more rides on the turbo some weights and lose some weight.A holiday in Menorca is coming up,so i will put the bike away till i come back.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2017)

Only took my phone with me today so typing is more difficult. 15 miles done
My usual route. At times it was roasting and others it was overcast.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 May 2017)

Lovely warm ride into work this morning, spoilt only in the last 1 1/2 miles by a visit from the P fairy. Fortunately she was a slow fairy so I limped in, and now have front wheel at desk after being repaired.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> and the general lumpiness to Aberford.
> Right at the junction and through the village, up the hill and stopping at the Almshouses for a photo:
> View attachment 353376
> View attachment 353377


Aberford is always worth a visit, the Gascoigne Almshouses are absolutely marvellous
_The Arabian Horse_ pub is supposedly the only one, so named, in the country




My last ride, other than commutes; Friday 19th
A wet, dull, intermittently raining day
However, a day-off, so out I went 
Under the M62 (jct 31), slightly greasy due to spilt diesel - there's a truckstop down there, on the industrial estate, where a lot of drivers fill up

Up towards Castleford, passing the delightful (& famous amongst architects) 'Voysey Row' & 'Rising Sun', then passing http://www.diggerland.com/days-out-in-yorkshire/
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856341


Whitwood roundabout was the site of the old Mining College (now demolished, & full of 'identikit' houses)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048153

Through Castleford, over the level-crossing on Albion Street, past the bus station (more diesel), down past the site of the Roman encampment, (where they forded the River Aire)
Over 'Hartleys Bridge' (designed by John Carr); http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/873936

Over the Canal, now onto Barnsdale Road, essentially a continuation of the road that left the 'Great North Road' (A1) at Barnsdale Bar; just north of Doncaster
This road has been excavated further up, where it is called 'Roman Ridge Road', to confirm that very name, as it was their route to Tadcaster; known to them as - _Calcaria_

Up, Mary Pannell Hill
Straight over the junction with Back Newton Lane, & LongDike Lane
Past Ledston Luck colliery (with the Winding house remaining)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/65357

Lots of HGV traffic on this road, & I got a good soaking, with spray & road-filth

A right turn,onto the A63, at Peckfield Bar - the name giving a clue to its former life, when this (A63) was the Leeds-Selby TurnPike
(taken elsewhere on the road, on another day, but shows the name)
View attachment 353824


More HGV traffic, as this is a designated route to the A1
We join the 'old' A1, southbound, for a while, at 'Boot & Shoe Junction'
(photo looks north, to the roundabout)
View attachment 353825

(if we'd turned north, onto a 'local road', we'd have been on the 'Great North Road', as normal road, as it passed through Micklefield)

Turning east (left) before Selby Fork, we can almost see the café-stop
The traffic has all but gone, all that can be heard is the tractors on the land


Arrival at Squires, brings a surprising lack of motor-bikes... 3
Plenty of cars/vans though
I walk in, dripping water
View attachment 353826


I tried their new dessert; 'Sticky Chocolate Orange Cake'
Think of a cake, that's the consistency of Sticky Toffee Pudding 
View attachment 353827


Home was via Gorse Lane, the back of South Milford, past Steeton Hall Gate House
Through Lumby - with the intention of heading over Rawfield Lane, to Fairburn
However.............. National Grid were re-cabling from the b-i-g Sub-Station, so the Lane was closed
View attachment 353828

Hence it was back on the A63, with the trucks, over the roundabout at the 'new' A1, & back onto the 'old' A1 to Fairburn
Even that's odd now, as it's being singled, & the torn-up tarmac simply dumped on the verges
At Fairburn village itself, the original 'GNR' still runs down the side of the houses, but the A1, is at this point a single-carriageway too
It did have an overbridge, at this point, & a footbridge to the other side of the village
Now there's a roundabout
'GNR' to the right (looking south)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/20678

Hope via FerryBridge (another very famous place on the 'Great North Road')


The route; https://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_4546905.html


Hope it entertained/was informative??


----------



## TigerT (25 May 2017)

It's a bank holiday today in Switzerland and the weather is nice, so it was an easy choice to get up and get out on the bike. I hadn't done any planning, so just decided to stay in the local area.

Headed out from home on part of a loop I often do, that took me out through some lanes to Bassersdorf. That was the decision point on whether to make a short ride of try and add another 50kms or so to this years total. At that point, everything was feeling good, so I opted to head out to Winterthur and perhaps down the Töss valley. 

15 minutes later I was starting to regret that decision, It"s a while since I've taken that route and in my head it was flatter! My knees were starting to hurt and I really thought I"d have to give up :-(. Anyway the nearest railway station was some way away so I continued slowly knowing that within 10kms, things would get flatter.... and besides that, I hadn't even got to the start of the really nice bit of the ride.

Thankfully, the knees held out, so I carried on. Finally reaching the really steep decent into Winterthur. It"s a scary decent, 1 km long very steep and with a very tight curve at the bottom. You have to stay on the brakes and they get quite warm by the bottom. On the drops to get maximum pressure on the levers it looks even steeper.

From that point you head into the Töss valley first heading through some woods and then out into the valley towards Turbenthal. It was stunning today, everything looked so green beautiful. As usual on a bank holiday when the shops are shut, it seemed like everyone was out walking or cycling. This part is my favorite as it's also designated a Roller Blade route, so the surface is so smooth!

By the time I reached Turbenthal, I was starting to feel my knees again, so decided to take a route via railway stations and see how far I got, so went via Pfaffikon then to Wetzikon and finally to Uster. Decided to get the tran for the last bit.

63kms in the end which considering I almost gave up at 20, I'm really happy about. Didn't stop for many photos but here are a couple from my favorite part of the ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2017)

I had an errand to run today which was a about 16 miles away, it is such a lovely day I thought I'd ride the roady out. A route I've never ridden before and I haven't been on the bike for a couple of weeks, it was a bit lumpy but very quiet country lanes for all but half mile each way where I had to ride on the treacherous A34 where more vehicle passed me on one half mile stretch than on the rest of the route put together. A stunning day and 33.4 miles.















What on earth is going on here?






Boxford Cemetry






Boxford Church






Some cows in the background grazing in Boxford.






Camera Shy






Didcot Cooling Towers from The Ridgeway.






A lumpy ride.


----------



## gbb (25 May 2017)

A day of not two halves but a third and two thirds....
Commute to work this morning, virtually no wind mild and just a nice pace for 13.5 miles got me there feeling unflustered and not sweaty. Two hares and all the usual early birdlife. Not much else to report really.

Second two thirds.....well it's lovely innit , be rude not to....commute home extended to take in loads of country B roads, almost tracks in places, through hamlets and country fields, hardly saw a car for miles.
One rather large buzzard near Hammerton, another near Norman's Cross and a family of geese and goslings ambling through a cattle field in the middle of nowhere. Roads are bubbling, you could hear the tarmac popping occasionally as I rode over it. Over 21 miles and arrived home distinctly sweaty after a days work and 18K steps as well.

Marvellous  circa 35 miles total.


----------



## Vantage (25 May 2017)

I had another trip up north today.
It was the usual story of leave the kiddie at school (who swiped a quarter of my drinking water from the bottle before going in) and proceed to Boot Lane, along Chorley Old Road, through Rivington Country Park woods where I almost had a swim...

View: https://youtu.be/tBpkQaIt8VU

and onto Back Lane where the off-road fun started.
Heapey Fold Lane. By now I'd finished off the 500ml bottle. T'was warm.




More flying things were pelting me as I pootled along but it didn't last long and I soon returned to tarmac for a brief blast on Moor Road. It's a fairly steep yet short lived descent and mph's are quickly gained. I'm not sure who was scared the most...me screaming round the corner in the middle of the lane to find a big burly Landrover coming up the lane or the driver thinking I was about to put a dent in his bumper before narrowly missing him by inches.
At the bottom of the lane I lifted the bike over a gate and followed an afaik unnamed trail/bridleway/path (No idea)alongside 'The Goit' up to White Coppice cricket pitch. The bike computer temperature thingy read 90f. 


Chapel Lane was followed onto the A674 briefly and then back to civilized lanes by way of Briers Brow.
I blazed through Brinscal and bumbled up Butterworth Brow then bumped down a dirt road/track to the A675. During the 0.17mile suicide trip of that ridiculous 50mph racetrack I had no fewer that 6 close passes. Probably at more than 50mph.
Roddlesworth Lane provided sanctuary all the way to Tockholes Forest where I planted my arse by the stream and scoffed a chickin sammich.




Mill Lane was tackled in granny gear and eventually I gave up and walked it. My Bikemate computer has a lowest speed reading of 1.6mph before it reads 00 as so monumentally slow that it might aswell go sleep till it's user starts moving again. It read 00 for a good half hour or so. I was actually making progress. Just very slowly.
Tockholes Road provided relief from being pummeled by jaggedy rock strewn paths for a short time and then I took the bridleway again at Crookfield Road. More pummeling ensued. My remaining water bottle was running low and I decided that a trail I spotted on my left could wait to be explored another day.
I crossed over Stones Bank Road and down a paved path to Longworth Road then Egerton Road to Belmont Road and a slow grind (literally. The chain sounded horrible) up Scout Road. Back home via Barrow Bridge again which really is a nice route to get home by. 30 miles in all.
A limp upstairs to a cool-ish shower and some ice cream. Good day 
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14820045?privacy_code=0e5aH2OArvQIuH3D


----------



## Dave 123 (25 May 2017)

I rode home from work today and then after a shower I sat on the sofa looking at my iPad...... eyelids going heavy..... get on with it!

So I got on with it, out on my Cube for the first time In a few weeks. I felt a bit dozy at first, but then a brick sh1thouse on a bike flew by me, so I jumped on his wheel and kept the pace high for a while after he went.

It seemed that every Junction and traffic calming had me to a halt this evening which was a bit frustrating, it was only on my way back through Longstowe that I got across the A1198 without stopping.

Tonight's birds were linnet, yellowhammer, skylark and the most beautiful male bullfinch flying across my path in Bourn.

25 sweaty miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1005399428/


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Aberford is always worth a visit, the Gascoigne Almshouses are absolutely marvellous
> _The Arabian Horse_ pub is supposedly the only one, so named, in the country
> 
> 
> ...



I think Aberford could be a contender for the longest village in the country, strung out along the old Great North Road (which becomes Main Street and continues all the way to Bramham crossroads).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I think Aberford could be a contender for the longest village in the country, strung out along the old Great North Road (which becomes Main Street and continues all the way to Bramham crossroads).


Something in my mind tells me that the title goes to Burford, in the Cotswolds

A close run thing though, if you start measuring at the HookMoor Lodges




London House, was it the pre-Swan mail house???




And the old cottages still stand, at Bramham Crossroads (my old 110, in the last picture)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 May 2017)

Too late for the cycling photo competition but I had a wee ride on a hired e-bike the other day. I started out at the Northern edge of Benidorm and ambled along to the point in the heart of the Old Town, wobbling gently through the throngs of tourists.






Don't ask me what kind of bike, volts or wattage. It was a big, heavy, wobbly sit-up-and-beg thing and it did pretty well.

From Benidorm Old Town I meandered along to Finestrat - note the cycle lanes in the middle of the road meaning you always have to cross oncoming traffic. Very unpopular with locals apparently.






Still, I survived and made it to Finestrat






From Finestrat it was a wee jaunt along the main road to Villajoisa, another beachfront place -






I like Villajoisa, a lot







There's a burn runs through a gorge in the middle of town - loads of ducks
















Not sure of the range of the bike, I turned for home.






Made it back after 44km in blazing sun. A grand day out.


----------



## Lee_M (25 May 2017)

phone went flat today so no photos, which is a pity as I rode 200km from Southend to Clacton and back.

My first 200km and averaged 16mph, so pretty happy if somewhat knackered.


----------



## Aravis (25 May 2017)

Yesterday evening I returned my mother-in-law's car to Horton, near Northampton, my own having been repaired. A not very interesting story, but I'm glad I hadn't recently spent a lot of money on a new bike.

This meant that today I had to ride back to Gloucester - what a day to pick! I started just before 6am to give myself plenty of time. After the Salcey Forest I took the Bozenham Mill road as recommended in a recent thread. Soon I arrived in Paulerspury, parking my bike briefly outside the hotel where I once stayed at the end of a highly significant day in June 1991. Note the early morning sun; it was pleasantly warm by this time.







I proceeded through some stunningly pretty lanes to Buckingham, where I temporarily lost my way and crossed the river three times. Onwards to Oxford via the Marsh Gibbon and Islip route, my target being Wolvercote Cemetery. My brother, who died of cancer in 1999, is buried there, so needless to say I visit frequently but I'd never cycled there before. Most importantly today it was a guaranteed source of water, and I made full use of it.

Westwards from Oxford I know quite well, but for today I'd found some routes I hadn't used before. From Bibury (crawling with tourists) there's a nice route to the top of the Cotswold escarpment near Winchcombe. The descent to Winchcombe is a bit steep for me, and I prefer the looping A-road to Toddington. On the way I stopped for refreshment and admired this view:





An elderly couple stopped to watch what I was doing and tell me the altitude. Fortunately they moved on before I had to explain what else I'd stopped for. From Toddington I followed a well-worn path via Eckington Bridge to Upton upon Severn, another guaranteed watering place. 

When I could almost smell home, a fine view of the Malverns popped into view, looking I thought distinctly southern European in today's light.





The final total was 139.5 very warm and almost windless miles - quite a challenge. Ensuring a plentiful supply of water was a big help - I'm sure it used to be a lot easier to find it at the roadside, on garage forecourts for example.


----------



## postman (26 May 2017)

Lee_M said:


> phone went flat today so no photos, which is a pity as I rode 200km from Southend to Clacton and back.
> 
> My first 200km and averaged 16mph, so pretty happy if somewhat knackered.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 353867
> 
> 
> What on earth is going on here?


It's caterpillars. Possibly Orchard Ermine Moth caterpillars which are known for covering whole hedgerows like this.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's caterpillars. Possibly Orchard Ermine Moth caterpillars which are known for covering whole hedgerows like this.


Thanks, I've never seen that before.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 May 2017)

Todays plan was an early start, Trice in the van and up to Windsor Great Park. I'm still learning the recumbent trike so staying off the roads at the moment. Getting out of bed late put that idea out the window, if you get to the park too late you have to pay to park, and I'm known for being a bit tight Plan B, out with the Roubaix and off to the park. Just as well I'd gotten up late, as apparently the ball whacking golferists have some sort of competition on at Wentworth, which meant loads of BMW's, coachloads of spectators and self important traffic marshalls. Not to bad on the way to the park, but absolute chaos on the way back, so glad I was on 2 wheels.
Fabulous day for it, and a shame to come home but I have work tonight. 24 sunny miles


----------



## derrick (26 May 2017)

Had a good ride Thursday evening with the lads. after a week of feeling under the weather and struggling on the bike, i was not sure how i would feel, the ride started at a steady pace for about 5 miles, then Dom thought it might be good to push a bit harder, i was hanging on well and even took a turn on the front, Out to Ware then across to Hertford, then on to Welwyn, then straight down the A1000 to Potters Bar, a three mile sprint down the Ridgeway, ending in the pub for a few beers, we were joined by my other half and a friend half an hour later, they had been out for a little pootle. A great ride really enjoyed being more or less back up to speed. 35 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1005699549


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 May 2017)

A glorious day!
So, after a visit to a Doctors surgery, that's being sold off, due to the amalgamation of two practices, with a view towards it for business premises, it was time to come home & get changed!
Following the same route, as my ride on Friday 19th, I headed up to http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp again, as I was meeting my old buddy Olivia for_ tea, cake & catch-up_
She was one of our A&E Nurses, before going to work at Leeds

This time, with it being so glorious, the Gran Fondo came out (having had all the dust wiped off it yesterday evening), & I was in short-sleeves and shorts
Heck!!!, even the old purple iridium Mumbos were donned (1994 vintage)
It was a breezy ride, sidewind, up 'Roman Ridge Road'

I arrived at Squires, & was waiting expectantly, for her to pull up on her bike but no
No Suzuki (Gladius 650, I think??), but what I initially thought was some boy-racer, in a red/black Fiesta, in a baseball cap came walking towards me
I'll admit I only realised it was her, by her tattoos
She keeps telling me she's fat, which normally I can't comment on, as usually she's in bulky biker jackets/trousers - but she's a bit of a 'skinny-Minnie' in normal clothes
And, the hair's changed colour. Again
Didn't think you want a pic of her, with the auburn & blue, hair?


Still, it was nice to catch up on happenings, & find out that she was going back home, strapping stuff to the bike, & heading to catch the ferry from Heysham, over to the Isle Of Man, for the TT
(leaving hubby, Carl, at home, with a house full of Cats)

I do regret to report though, there was no _Sticky Chocolate Orange Cake_ in stock today
All eaten

Home via Ledsham, where 'Cubey' filmed the Chequers, & down Mary Pannell Hill

School-run shortly, see what fancy cars are there today


----------



## numbnuts (26 May 2017)

Just 10 miles today to check out my new sandals and adjust one of the cleats


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 May 2017)

Last night's ride nearly ended up being the shortest ever. I am still on spare bike #1 so it was on with the Lycra and once I had transferred the pump bracket over from the still broken bike I was ready for the off.

I pootled up the road but when I went to join the bigger road, I heard a sort of bang noise. It sounded like a spoke going. Sure enough the huge amount of torque put out by my guns had snapped a spoke in the rear wheel. The rim is out enough to rub on the brakes. Damn, ride over!

'Tis a lovely evening though. Right, I'll go out on the mountain bike I use as a tourer. So I went from this:






A full Reynolds 853 racing bike with proper sized gears (12-23) and a long, low stem to this:






That is a 1990 Saracen Kili Flier Comp. I had to wear trainers as I couldn't be bothered to change the pedals. It did seem weird bending down to pull the toe straps good and tight after all this time! Gearing is a more sedate 24-36-46 with 12-28 at the back. Tyres are pretty narrow and worn very slick.

What was the result? I rode the same 22 miles as the night before and was two and a half minutes quicker!!

It felt fast on the downhills once up to speed but it is quite a weight to get up the hills. I quite enjoyed it. The Softride stem helped my shoulders as a bonus. I just cannot work out how I ended up going quicker.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 May 2017)

Wow it's hot. That seemed to get the wind blowing. So it was quite a struggle on the southerly and easterly tacks. My legs seemed to take their time to wake up too. They did after 10 miles. So the chain went up onto the "big" ring. Things began to roll a bit better. I stopped briefly at Beckford to see if there were any signs of the sand martins at the nesting cliff. Not today sadly. I mulled over the options. Which return route from Little Comberton? I haven't done the Croome route back on this one for a while. In the end I picked the Eckington run. Reasonably traditional I know. I noticed my chainrings appeared to be buckled and then realised that the crank was coming loose. Fortunately it didn't loosen much more and I made it back with no major mechanical. It's all tightened up now! 53 hot smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (26 May 2017)

I forgot to mention in my little ride report. If you're a Windsor Great Park regular they have just surface dressed the entire stretch of the deer park from the gate at Bishopsgate all the way to the gate at the other end by Snows Ride. Must have been the last day or so as the gravel was still really thick today, nice and slidey.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2017)

First ride for a few weeks, and as usual, I don't do things by half. Did the 17 mile 'Mellor Mania' route which included the 3 miles to The Roman Lakes and 3 back. Three and a half hours, 23 miles and 2500 feet of climbing off road. I feel dead. I was starting to struggle after two hours, and managed to get home OK, despite a big descent (Linnet Clough) when I was knackered - not ideal as it's quite rocky, and has a permanent muddy horse poo stream running down it.

Lovely weather. On the first picture, the 'square' on top of the hill to the left is The Cage at Lyme Park.


----------



## TeeShot (26 May 2017)

A day late but better than not at all!!
Four of us loaded the bikes into the van and drove from Stockport to Whalley in Lancashire. By 10.30 we were on the road heading to first our stop at the wonderfully named Puddleduck cafe in Dunsop Bridge. Suitably fortified with mugs of bravery we set off towards the Trough of Bowland. Now us Cheshire lads don't get this type of challenge too often. The bonus of the seering heat reflecting back off the tarmac like the flames of Hades was it took ours minds off the ridiculous gradients!! Onwards to lunch at the Fleece Inn in Dolphinholme, where we looked after very well. Back out on the bikes and another up and down road to Chipping, where the Sun Inn appeared just in time to stave off our impending exhaustion. The final leg back to Whalley was positively flat, (he lied). So, just under 50 miles, goodness knows how much climbing, three excellent stops and us with a combined age of 280+ can't wait to do it again. 

A proper day out


----------



## mybike (26 May 2017)

Just a short ride. I visited my mother in Bexhill and so took out the Tesco Special for a spin on Thursday. There's a road that interested me between Cooden Beach and Eastbourne, so I rode along there. Needless to say I was overtaken numerous times and managed to get stuck at the two level crossings three times. On the second occasion a guy, commuting from Hastings to Eastbourne, caught up with me as we waited and we had a nice chat. I didn't get as far as Eastbourne as my time was limited but it was a pleasant, if rather busy, ride.






7.4 miles max 14 avg 9.1 mph. Year to date, 154.3miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## cyberknight (26 May 2017)

Test ride number 2 on the team carbon, the fit is getting close now but found out the low stop was set wrong and couldnt get 1st gear , also i found out sausage sarnies = not good ride food as i had acid indigestion all the way around tasting bile every time i burped


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2017)

Don't ask out of the house before 5 am this morning. 

Just 34 miles as busy day ahead, out of town towards Irthlingborough where the Wellingborough expansion is starting. 






Next up was the Addington's , Ringstead ,Raunds ,Denford where by the look of it the fast ladies will be soon. 





Next up Thrapston and Islip then Tywell and across then to Warkton lane and Barton Seagrave ,Burton Latimer and up to Isham .





Where I had some fluid and then it was of towards Orlingbury where I saw this sign .






And about 20 yards later a squashed hedgehog lay . 

After Orlingbury it was homeward bound via the mad mile .


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Don't ask out of the house before 5 am this morning.
> 
> Just 34 miles as busy day ahead, out of town towards Irthlingborough where the Wellingborough expansion is starting.
> View attachment 354152
> ...


Nice , doubt i will get out today as mrs ck is at work this morning so its kids and housework day.


----------



## Lee_M (27 May 2017)

Short recovery ride to shoebury and back this morning.

Always fun to have a guy bust a gut to get past you then when they sit up 2 minutes later see you're still there so have to go again - twice.

A nice spin before the thunderstorm though which made my legs feel much better after my 200km on Thursday


----------



## gaz71 (27 May 2017)

Made a late decision to go out this morning as there was rain predicted but luckily it held off to enjoy my ride.Met my mate in Kingston,we rode down to Hampton Court,on to Molesey,through Hersham,along the Seven Hills road,into Cobham,Stoke D Abernon,through Oxshott (theres road works along there if any of you are heading that way),then Esher,Surbiton and Kingston.25 miles altogether.A couple of years ago the thought of doing 25 miles would have knackered me out but i arrived home still feeling reasonably fresh.Putting the extra miles in and cutting down on the booze is really paying off this year,my West Ham top that was too tight for me in the New Year fits nicely now.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 May 2017)

An extended commute home this morning, 12.7 miles in place of the usual 9. Got through the door just as the thunderstorm arrived so avoided a soaking


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 May 2017)

Four of us in the Green. Lil ole me, Rich B, Mark L, and just back from Mexico, Steve E. Pete M, Margaret PR and Jules H were waiting in Upton. They had waited patiently as the chat in the Green had made us late. Rich B headed home as Steve called the Trioscape but taking the sheltered route out. There was a lot of catching up to do as we rode the standard lanes so chat was flowing freely. More chat flowed in the cafe and time went by very pleasantly.

We took the route north along the hams to enjoy the tail wind. Still the chat flowed although we did have time to admire the buzzard above. Margaret and Jules peeled off for home at Tunnel Hill. Mark took a flyer on Hook Bank and then I decided to hunt him down. That was one speedy section as I closed on Mark. Pete had been tucked in on my wheel but with Steve's lack of recent riding he was shelled out. No worries - we regrouped at Danemoor Cross and rode the last miles together to notch up another lovely outing. 50 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2017)

An early start this morning to avoid the apocalyptic weather that was forecast for the middle bit of the day.

So, out at 6.45(!) on the Pro Carbon, into temperatures that were already warm and getting warmer by the mile. Bibshorts and a short sleeved top, plus arm warmers which were as much for UV protection as warmth.

A frequent wend up Coal Road, which a week after being surface dressed is at least rideable, then Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane into Shadwell and up to Slaid Hill lights, which aren't detecting cyclists again. I was about to get off and wheel my bike through  when a car approached and kindly tripped the lights for me.
Down Wike Ridge Lane and right onto Tarn lane across the ridge, before taking a right down Coal Road onto Bay Horse Lane, before the short sharp climb up to the A58, where it was straight across onto Carr Lane for the familiar twisty lumpiness to Thorner. Left in the village past the church and straight onto Milner lane for the inevitable climb onto the ridge and all the way along to Holme Farm Lane, staying left to Rigton Green and the lovely deserted Bramham Lane (still covered in mud in places) all the way across Jewitt Lane and up onto Thorner Lane.
Straight ahead for Bramham, powering through the dip and up the other side, before enjoying the largely downhill run to the top of the village, looping round onto Aberford Road and then Toulston Lane and out into the countryside towards Tadcaster.
However, before getting there it was right onto Garnett Lane, across the A659, then the bridge over the A64 and the always enjoyable descent down into Stutton.
There then follows the inevitable climb up the hill on the A162 - I'd originally set off thinking of just doing a metric half, but I was feeling good and the weather was too nice to waste so instead of going straight on into Towton as planned I turned left onto Raw Lane and the run to Ulleskelf.
A quick loop through the village and I stopped near the bus stop for a drink and a couple of photos - although I'd barely got off the bike when another rider turned into the road "You OK there mate?", "Fine thanks" was the reply. Quick drink and another rider appeared calling "Everything OK?", "Yes, all good thanks" - I must look even worse than I feel! Either that or Ulleskelf simply attracts a better class of cyclist 










As you can imagine, the day was starting to heat up by now, so it was back on the bike and off again, but not before a third passing cyclist had asked if everything was OK...

Down Busk Lane past the airfield into the fringes of Church Fenton, then onto Brackenhill Lane for the 6.5 mile circuit around the airfield between the fields via Ryther, Ozendyke and Ulleskelf, eventually coming back into Church Fenton, where it was straight through the village this time, over the railway line and the long straight into Barkston Ash.

A quick wiggle on the A162, then on to Saxton and onto Coldhill Lane past the cricket ground, stopping at Lindas Bench for the final pit stop of the day:













It was getting properly hot now so off came the arm warmers, making this the first ride this year with all 4 limbs exposed to the sunshine 
Anyway, along the lane , dropping down onto Copley lane for the gentle ups and downs to Lotherton Gates, where I decided I was definitely going to go for for an imperial half, so stayed on the B road past the gates and down towards Hook Moor Wind Farm and under the A1(M) bridge, heading for the M1 roundabout which was soon reached and navigated, before the largely downhill run into Garforth.
Over the railway bridge and subject to a punishment pass from a daffodil in a soft roader, who got close enough to touch should I have been so inclined. That said, that was the only dire pass of the day and up until that point the ride had been notable for the exemplary behaviour of pretty much every other motorist I'd encountered (apart from an overly ambition Audi driver - with three empty bike carriers on the roof - who really should have known better but at least had the sense to accelerate out of the way...)
Moving on, it was right at the lights and under the railway line, back over the M1 and on to Long Lane for the climb into Barwick, which is rarely as bad as you remember, then left onto Leeds Road continuing the climbing almost all the way to Scholes before the long swooping downhill bend to the Coronation Tree.
Needing a few extra miles, I stayed on Main Street through the village, eventually popping out onto the horrible A64 for a short 'your life in their hands' blast down to Thorner Lane, where a nice motorist let me across, before a turn onto Skelton Lane, then Coal Road again (no supercars today, sadly).
A quick wiggle in a generally homeward direction on local roads and still short of distance, I carried on through to Manston, looping round via Church Lane and back up to home, powering past and scalping two kids on MTB's in the last mile up to home  (Childish, but it has to be done...).

*50.87 miles* (81.86km) in a very pleasant *3h 32m* at an acceptable average of *14.3mph*, with *1,975 ft* climbed - and an average temperature of *16.8°C*, according to Mr Garmin. I'll be honest with you, it felt a lot hotter especially in the last half of the ride when the slight mist had burnt off and the sun was fully out. Apparently the maximum temperature was 22.0°C, but I'd bet you could add ten degrees to that in the sun.

Regardless, all good, great to get an imperial half in for the challenge and even with that early start there were still a lot of other cyclists out there making the most of the amazing weather. And, in a rare feat, I picked the right time to get out as since getting home we've had thunder, lightning, wind strong enough to blow next doors garden umbrella up the road and enough rain and hail to suggest that the end of days might be getting close! 

And to end, a map:


----------



## Mrs M (27 May 2017)

Lovely day today  and the start of my mini "summer hol" not back to work until 7 June 
Lovely wee spin on the Pashley, then some sunbathing in the afternoon (don't be scared, no bikini) 
Mr M was a bit down as Aberdeen got beat in the cup final  so I ordered a curry for him and went to collect it on the bike  Sat outside with the food and a bottle of vino. Cheered him up a bit and he's now lounging on the sofa watching more footy and eating a Cornetto  (seems happy enough) 
Planning some decent wee outings in the coming week or so 
Happy riding 
xx


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1008207337

I waited for the weather to calm down, then got the Boardman MX Comp out for a ride.

I got as far as nine elms road, then a big herd of cows came round the corner. They mostly went past without so much as a moo. Except one, that took a shine to my shoes. Fearing I was about to get nudged into a ditch again, I got off the bike, until miss daisy went on her way.

I stopped in at my favourite coffee and cake stop.





Angel sparkle cake

I picked up an irritating wheel sucker ( on a road bike ) so I went up a knackered out gravel track to a photo opportunity, he didn't follow






The view was improving with the weather.






Then I stopped off in Southampton for a beer






And went home

90 Kms completed today.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 May 2017)

Just a short ride this afternoon taking my tent and a few bits and bobs out for a ride





I might be on a longer ride next Saturday....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1008349546


----------



## Old jon (28 May 2017)

Hmm, not eating properly, sleeping badly, feeling generally yuck. Get out on the bike after eleven days off, twenty nine and a bit miles and I am back on top of the world! Good.

Addictive it is, this pedalling around. And it is not just me. I was out early this morning, back before ten which is my usual starting time. Cyclists everywhere, by themselves, couples, bigger groups. Rather a lot of them faster than me, have a squint at the video of the last couple of minutes to the Dyneley Arms. Up to the Dyneley Arms, so I am not moving that quickly.

It was definitely an early start, I forgot ( yawning ) to turn the Garmin on straight away. I had no route in mind, and I was riding the fixed. Sensible says out towards Sherburn. I went to Otley instead. Must have been at the back of the queue for the sensible. After the Holbeck wander and the towpath ride to Viaduct Road the road starts slanting up in front of you, by the time I rode through Headingley I was calling me some names. All justified. And there is still more to go. No frills or detours today, all the way along the A 660 to Pool Bank, so I had to ride down that. The fixed is about 12 mph slower than the Ellis Briggs ‘cos my legs would not spin any faster.

Turn left at the A 659, into the wind all the way to Otley, and then a couple of consecutive lefts and I am riding up Leeds Road. And being passed.



No prizes for guessing, I rode all the way to Headingley on the A 660, turned right to pedal down the hill to Kirkstall and the Leeds to Liverpool canal, along the towpath and through a strangely shaped bit of Hunslet to home. The grin is back.

And there, or rather here, is a map.


----------



## Donger (28 May 2017)

Another great club ride today, with a few newbies turning up, making 12 of us in all on the social ride. Another 39.9 miles done in cracking sunny weather. Mind you, it was stuffy and close today, and brought you out in a sweat the moment you stopped moving .... one of those days you want to keep riding forever, just to feel a cooling breeze. Only one notable hill - up from Kings Stanley to Selsley, via Middleyard. Everyone made it up OK.

Not even a couple of close passes (including one from a psychopathic Tesco delivery driver) and a whole bunch of horses having "_Dumoulinated_" in the middle of the road could spoil the fun today. Got chatting to a French motorcyclist who was a bit lost on his way to the Isle of Man, and did my boy scout good deed of the day. Speaking French has got me pining for my next holiday, though.

Enjoy your rides everyone. But if you are in England, watch out for those thunderstorms, and stay safe. Cheers,_ Donger_.


----------



## gbb (28 May 2017)

Hazy sunshine, virtually no wind to speak of, off out on my old route but with a couple detours that took my fancy i ended up not lost but way away from where I wanted to be .
Pboro, out to Bullock Road and past the radio towers and on toward Sawtry / Alconbury. Detours found me near Hammerton, the Giddings etc etc, roads I'm unfamiliar with really but lovely B roads all the same. 
One large Red Kite, one hawk flew alongside me ....watching me, watching him...for maybe 100 yards, a good few yellowhammer etc etc.
33 miles at 15mph average...not bad for me nowadays.
Brilliant stuff....quiet, sunny and I even managed a good pace towards the end of the ride.
No wind of course means an effectively constant head wind....you don't really get any help whichever direction you're headed.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2017)

Time limited again this morning, but with an hour or so to spare it was worth getting out.
Not as hot as yesterday, but still warm enough, it was onto the Pro Carbon and after local roads to warm up it was Leeds Road towards Scholes.
The route I had in mind is a 25km loop and I've been half trying for a while to get the time for it under an hour, just as a challenge to myself.
Would today be the day?

It didn't start well, when getting the hammer down on the descent to Cock Beck in anticipation for the climb up to Scholes, a teapot in a Transit van pulled out in front of me and then dawdled about seemingly on purpose, causing me to scrub off a load of hard earned speed. 
I gave it all I had up the climb and while I still managed to set a PB  and get within an two seconds of the best time on the climb but I can't help but wonder how fast my time might have been. Ah well, something to aim for next time out.
Through Scholes and up the hill heading for Barwick, with the long steady descent all the way through the village and down to Cock Beck (again) before the climb up Cattle Lane and the general lumpiness to Aberford.
Right onto Main Street and the ups and downs to pass the Almshouses - sorry no pic today. While I'd had the wind at my back for most of the ride so far, it was oddly in my face now, where it would remain for most of the rest of the ride, despite several changes of direction...
Anyhow, huffing and puffing I reached the junction and turned right again, heading for the roundabout over the M1 again all into the wind, which made it hard work spinning away in the little ring at the front just to keep momentum up. Round the roundabout and the descent into Garforth, again hampered by the wind eventually turning onto Long Lane across the M1 again and started the climb back into Barwick.
Stupidly close pass from another teapot in another Transit van, which at least gave me an adrenaline boost up the hill, and once in Barwick it was a left onto Leeds Road and straight into the teeth of the maelstrom.
The weatherman on the BBC had said winds of 10-15mph. He was wrong. Very wrong.
I survived Hurricane Wilma and it was similar to that out there this morning. Possibly...

There was nothing to do but drop down the gears and spin it out all the way to the top of the hill, and even on the descent into Scholes the wind was slowing me down.
Left at the Coronation Tree and the eventual descent needed far too much effort to simply maintain a mid-teens mph. 
A loop around the Manstons at least brought some respite from the wind as did Church Lane, and then it was simply a matter of cracking on to home on local roads

So *15.6 miles* (25.1 km) in..._wait for it_...*1h 4m*  at an average of *14.7mph* with *862ft* climbed. So, I'd not quite managed it in the hour, but with that headwind on the return leg I'm not too disheartened. It can and will be done at some point in the not too distant future. 

Apologies there were no photos today, but here's a map:


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1009550473

I got a little ride completed before today's rain arrived.







Cows at the top of Old Winchester Hill.





Lovely view.






Sheep at the top of the hill.






Out to the sustainability centre.






Carrot cake and Coffee.






Top of Butser hill.





That's a very steep descent ( a lot steeper than it looks in the photo).





Halfway down the hill.






Church on a hill.

A nice day out, and I got back in time for the Monaco GP, and I missed the rain.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 May 2017)

A tandem day out for us. We trudged up Chapel Hill from Haslingfield and then let rip down to Barrington. My garmin said 39.9 mph, Strava has it at 39.8, must try harder!

Over the A10 and the A505 and in to pretty, quiet countryside. There were fields of blue flax , wheat and barley swaying in the light breeze





We stopped for a breather at the church in Great Chishill, it was here that I realised that my phone was about to conk out...









On through the pretty lanes, hedgerows full of dog roses





We stopped in Saffron Walden at Bicicletta con velo for a drink and a bacon butty. They even charged my phone, now that's service!

Through Little Walden and Hadstock where we broke the 30mph speed limit on purpose, bloody cyclists!

In Linton we stopped at the Co-op for an ice cream.

We took the quiet back road for Balsham, there were lovely wild flowers up there













Not long after we had our wildlife sighting of the day. A large bird of prey was hunting low over the pea and wheat fields. We stopped and watched for a couple of minutes as the Hen Harrier put on a great display for us!





From Fulbourn we went up and over to Shelford and in to Grantchester. We stopped for a shandy, it hit the spot!





56 miles once home, a big ride for the tandem.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1009908083


----------



## TigerT (28 May 2017)

Lovely sunny day in Zurich. I had no plans to go out, but having been outside and found the perfect combination of warmth with a light cool breeze, I decided on my favourite trip over Baden for coffee and back. Took the hybrid, just because I wasn't in a hurry and I haven't ridden it for a while.

I Don't normally ride with a Go Pro, but wish I had today. Got passed by a convoy of classic MG's heading somewhere. All immaculate. All had local registrations but surprisingly, I think only 2 were Left Hand Drive. There seems to be quite a following for British Classics out here and due to a very tough MOT test they are nearly always in excellent condition. Being a big fan of british sports cars, That was a highlight.

So on to Baden, parked up and went for Coffee and cake in the sunshine followed by an equally nice ride home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2017)

7.1 miles in the bright sunshine, a lovely day for it, about three other cyclists on the roads at noon, I'm sure many other faiths still in church until mid afternoon, very little traffic
Temperature 75F, 24C
Winds NW 13
Relative humidity 62%
Barometer 29.80 in, 1010.4mb.
Clouds moving in, chance of thunderstorms. The Trek 600 performing flawlessly, the rider, somewhat less so.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 May 2017)

I joined in the Glos Velo outing today. 10 of us lead by Ken P. We picked Fred C up at Quedgeley and Steve P on the outskirts of Gloucester. We were heading south on that horrid A38 with the pace being held fairly high until we turned into the lanes for Berkeley ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Castle ) and on to Thornbury where Andrew J. was waiting. We paused in Thornbury for a brief snack before heading for the Severn Bridge ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severn_Bridge ). The guys showed me a knew way through Chepstow which avoids the trafficked main road. Then the climbing started. You young guns had their leash removed by Ken so that 4 of us stuck it out together. Andrew, Ken, Spencer T and me. My legs were well cooked by the time I returned to the car. Nevertheless a good testing ride in good company and at a bit of a pace at times. 69 smiles (with no tea and cake ).


----------



## Mr Celine (28 May 2017)

The weathermen predicted yesterday's thunderstorm almost to the minute, which was when my brother was about to light the barbecue. I took this to be a sign that their wind prediction today might also be accurate. Northwesterly backing/veering (I never remember which is which) to northerly then northeasterly. Yay, they were right with this too. 65 miles with a tailwind most of the way.
I headed down the Berwickshire coast by Pease Bay and Coldingham, then inland now heading south over Ayton Hill. Then decision time. Left into England





Or right into Scotland?






I did neither and went straight on, a minor road which runs right along the border for a mile before turning east into occupied territory. After turning West again I made it back safely to civilisation but the lack of patrols or border guards inspired me into a raid on Northumberland proper via the union chain bridge. 

Quick sprint past Norham Castle, back across the Tweed, a quick stop for cake in Leitholm and back home for tea.
Route partly inspired by @User's post the other day about tweed bib shorts, I crossed the Tweed in bib shorts four times.


----------



## Bryony (28 May 2017)

My ride today was a sponsored ride for our local Hospice. A couple of my work buddies and I were invited to join a group from the neighbouring doctors surgery (they arranged it all).

Anyway the surgery gang set off and left us from the start so we ended up riding it as a trio. We set off towards Minnis bay and quite quickly caught the others up, but when we got to Minnis my buddy Tash had a mechanical so we stopped to try and fix it and again the others just left us behind and that was last we saw of them til the end!!

We eventually fixed Tash's mechanical and set off again. The rest of the ride was pretty uneventful, until we got to Ramsgate where we bumped into Danny MacAskill! He's in Ramsgate with his Drop and Roll tour and doing a show tomorrow, he was having a wander about in the promenade, and we stopped and had a chat with him and had a couple of pics with him, he's a very nice guy!! 

We finished at the pharmacy/surgery only a few minutes behind the others to a very patronising applause and a "yay you made it!" So I was very quick to point out that we had a few problems which took a while to sort and that none of them made any effort to contact us to see if we were ok, which they said they would do if we all got separated!! Anyway enough of the ranting!! We raised a nice little amount for the Hospice and that's what the day was about.


----------



## Glow worm (28 May 2017)

A nice slow saunter across the fen here today along familiar tracks and lanes.






Tubney Fen near Reach with a few pals to manoeuvre past. 






Reach Lode from the bridge. 






The long and not very winding road home. It's the kind of road I like. Having endured a few more altercations with the Great ($hite) British driving public than I care to think about recently, this is my kind of territory. 






Another quiet fenland waterway as the clouds thickened. Luckily no rain yet. 

As I reached my village a couple I know were heading for the pub and it would have been rude not to have joined them. Then a few others turned up and a bit of a session commenced. My nice healthy day soon went tits up. Good fun though.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2017)

Soz I've been away for so long folks - life gets in the way sometimes. Kept fit-ish by walking, but it's not the same as being out on a bike.

Anyways, just went out for a tootle round my usual 14 mile Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely loop in between the end of the Monaco GP and the start of the Indy 500.

Rather quiet out on the road, saw more bikes leant up on gate posts for sale than I did cyclists. I reckon they were all having barbecues instead judging by the aromas wafting on the light breeze.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 May 2017)

A rather wet ride in to work last night. I suppose once your shoes are full of water you can't get much wetter. Sitting here at work, all clothes dry and just waiting for the shoes. Thankfully we have a drying room so at worst they'll be damp when home time comes.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as usual..
A mate and I decided to head out on a longish route 'veI wanted to do as I've not done many miles on the Defy2 recently. I'm on the Norwich 100 next Sunday so needed to get some road riding done.. 
There were plenty of ups and downs to test the legs, and, as a lot of it is on the Women's Tour next week, lovely scenery and villages to ride through.






One of the challenges of the ride, and a reason for the route, was to find a Trig Point near Arthingworth.

From there, we did a mile of so up the A508 to check out the access to the Waterloo Cafe, then back the way we came to find a reasonable back lane to the Buddhist Centre for a coffee.






Sadly, it was closed for a spiritual holiday...
Not to be deterred from our quest, we headed for the Vicarage tea rooms in Naseby.






Freshly baked, still warm, scones, proper cream and home made raspberry jam! 

From there, we headed homewards via some back lanes, avoiding the busy places. Bob finished the ride on 50 miles, but I had a bit more time left to play out, so added another 12 or 13 miles.






A smashing day out on the bike, on a fairly hilly route. Warm and quite humid weather with not much breeze to cool us down.

My first metric century this month!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1009816253


----------



## derrick (29 May 2017)

Just a little early morning ride, 7-30 start was back at the pub at 9-10 for a glass of orange juice and lemonade, we did push pretty hard, as there was only 2 of us there was no waiting around, Nice start to the week. 31 miles.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1010951063


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2017)

Yesterdays ride: It's the last weekend of the month so I needed a century ride to keep me in the challenge.

After some rearrangements I got out yesterday and repeated one of my favourite routes; to Lake Vyrnwy, heading out through Shrewsbury to Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Kinnerley, Knockin, Llynclys and up the Tanat Vallet to Penybontfawr then via Cwm Hirnant to Abertridwr and up to do a lap of the lake.

I used the Galaxy this time for the first really long ride I've done on it and enjoyed the way it eats up the miles without much effort and how it seems to smooth out the rough roads. Traffic was light this early in the morning and everyone I did meet was well behaved.

Getting up to the lake there was a notable difference in the humidity and the road was still wet from the rain the day before. On the very flat road (and sheltered from the headwind I'd been riding against) 16/17mph was a comfortable cruising speed and I was soon back round to the dam and heading for a stop at The Old Barn cafe.

Having enjoyed my hot chocolate I headed round the lake the opposite way. There were more cyclists out by now and I overtook several groups enjoying a leisurely bimble.

Having passed the metric century mark it was back into the hills to retrace my steps towards home. By this point I could feel the lack of riding this month. For various reasons my mileage has been well down over the last few weeks and I really knew about it on the climb away from Abertridwr. I toyed with the idea of trying an alternative route to Llanrhaeadr Ym Mochnant but looking at the contours on the map thought I'd leave that one for another time.

Normally I love the ride back down the Tanat Valley as although it's got the odd climb, the trend is slightly downhill all the way to Llynclys. Today though the forecast _was _correct and while I was up at Vyrnwy the wind had swung round so as to be a headwind both ways. What should have been a fun blast down the valley therefore was a pretty ordinary pace as I did the best I could.

There was more traffic on the way back too. My lunch stop at a crossroads by Llanhraeadr had some entertainment thrown in as a few lost tourists tried to work out where they were going next. One car came past the junction three times while I was there.

Once past Llynclys the wind became less of an issue (due to not being funnelled up a valley) but the drivers were impolite  so I was glad to head onto quieter roads heading for Melverley. I was flagging by now so used a chat with a couple on a tandem as a good excuse to stop for a rest. (Hope that back tyre held up for the rest of the trip.)

Another stop for a bite to eat near to Prince's Oak was within earshot of the Loton Park speed hillclimb so I enjoyed a sandwich with the sound of screaming engines, screeching tyres and the burble of the commentator in the background.

Stopping to eat helped and the rest of the trip went pretty well. Nearing home the A49 was very busy so I went over Lyth Hill rather than the flat route through Condover this time.

107.89 miles at 14.2 mph moving average (9 hours and 15 minutes with the stops included).

I've really enjoyed using the Dawes for this one but the little finger on my left hand went numb (handlebar adjustment needed?) and there was a certain amount of chafing as this saddle is definitely too wide for me.





My usual first drink stop near to Pentre. Looking summery at last.





I don't usually go in for selfies (and I'm sure you can see why) but I wanted to show off the CycleChat top on its first outing.





The view from my second breakfast stop at Llangedwyn.




Penybontfawr.





A change of scenery at the top of the climb of Cwm Hirnant (not to be confused with the nearby Hirnant Pass).





Llyn Efyrnwy.





The hills at the head of the lake.





The view from the terrace at the Old Barn Cafe.





Heading through the wooded shoreline on my second lap of the lake.





Heading for home and the view from my last food stop near Prince's Oak.


----------



## cyberknight (29 May 2017)

cyberknight said:


> Test ride number 2 on the team carbon, the fit is getting close now but found out the low stop was set wrong and couldnt get 1st gear , also i found out sausage sarnies = not good ride food as i had acid indigestion all the way around tasting bile every time i burped


test ride number 3 and i think the new set up is very close.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1010287800


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2017)

Pure beefcake @Rickshaw Phil !

There was some procrastination this morning. Eventually Mrs Dave decided on a road bike ride. I went to move her bike and the headset was all over the place! Once that was tightened and tyres pumped we were off. She only wanted to go to the Gransdens, but I pointed out that 2 miles further meant tea at Waresley GC. She didn't argue!
We'd forgotten it was bank holiday. At Bourn airfield they have a bank holiday market, so the first 10 minutes were more traffic heavy than usual.
Once past the airfield we were back to quiet lanes, still damp from last nights rain.
There were plenty of goldfinches and kestrels about and a few sheep here and there among the large arable fields





She was giving it some welly today. At points I had to give it some to catch up!

We reached the garden centre and had tea plus a little custard tart treat




Nice crispy pastry on the bottom too!

Back past Waresley woods, and at the crest of the hill we had to stop for a little bit of horse shenanigans 





The light brown pony to the left was new to the young girl. It had seen a puddle and thought the world would end! They were ever so apologetic. It was all fine by us.

Once home strava informed me that her average speed was 14mph. Not bad eh?

https://www.strava.com/activities/1011154915


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2017)

Nice gentle ride out with @13 rider @Joobert and @tallliman this morning, was warm but a tad damp. 

20mile ride to meet @13 rider and @tallliman at Cossington for 8:15, plan was to do roughly 16 miles and meet @Joobert 

Couple of miles from meeting @Joobert we diverted to let @13 rider show us his climbing prowess on Old Gate Road. Got to the meeting with @Joobert on 41 miles, another 20 miles to the cafe stop for a much needed coffee and bacon butty consumed at Ellis Tea Rooms before we decided to take me to a new climb, Bond Lane were once again @13 rider disappeared up the road - sure he has a motor hidden on his bike .

By the time I got home I'd done 77 miles, bike now clean and about to make my third cup of tea.

Thanks to all three for the great company, don't think I would have gone out the door this morning otherwise. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1011133060


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Pure beefcake @Rickshaw Phil !


----------



## booze and cake (29 May 2017)

My Mum said her hankerchief tree in Wales was flowering, so I went looking for one in a south London park I'd never visited before, Maryon Park, which according to the Tree Register housed the tallest one in London at 17m.

I stopped off in Deptford High St to photograph this:





I get to the park and I'm seemingly the only person there








Alas I can't see any of the signature white flowers of the hankerchief tree after doing a few laps of the small park, further investigation required to see if the tree is still here. I do find a nice willow leafed pear, the fruit is apparently inedible.








And I had no idea Cadbury's Mini Eggs grew on trees




A nice park, I will visit again. I came back along the Thames past the barrier




And along towards the Dome, past Anthony Gormley's Quantum Cloud on a cloudy day, and the cable car across the river.




I continue along the river into town, along the Embankment cycle path, a water bottle refill in Hyde Park and back home for lunch. 35 very humid miles, still it beats being at work, time for an ice cream


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2017)

Planned ride this morning another Leicester cycle chat ride and this time we persuaded @Joobert to join us for part of the ride . Apparently my first job this morning was to charge my hidden motor . Out the door at 0745 into drizzle did considered turning back for more clothing as in shorts and short sleeves but how bad can it be ?. Straight to meeting point was going to do some extra loops but to my surprise @Supersuperleeds was already there stopped for a chat and soon @tallliman was also early ! So off we set for an hours ride before picking up @Joobert in Sileby the drizzle was not turning into rain and I was getting wet but being warm it wasn't to bad . Did a loop to Gaddesby in the opposite direction I normally do it and I prefer it this way . Heading back to Sileby we were early so the climb of old gate road got mentioned so off we went . I shot off like I do but I forgot how long the road is and was blowing at the end but top ten on strava that will do . Back to Sileby a couple of minutes late and @Joobert was waiting . After a quick chat its through the village to Seagrave and on to Wymeswold via Berrycott lane and Narrow lane . Prestwold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel where the possiblity of doing Bond lane climb was mentioned but we spared @Joobert and headed to the cafe stop via my flat commuting route .Coffee and bacon or sausage cobs were consumed .The chat of how to get home took a strange turn when @Supersuperleeds said he was up for Bond lane !!! The hill avoider appears to be no more . Both me and @tallliman knew what was coming but @Supersuperleeds hadn't done it before .Out of the cafe feeling a bit chilly now back to Mountsorrel as a foursome @Joobert turned for home to avoid the silly climbing .Did another climb to the war memorial then onto bond lane . I managed a strava pr  and @Supersuperleeds was second up and said it wasn't that bad !! At the junction @tallliman went right for home and me and @Supersuperleeds went left back to Cropston where we finally parted company . On to home 56.9 miles in the bag in rather damp conditions . Home with soggy shoes I definitely underdressed . Enjoyable ride in great company and nice to @Joobert back out riding with us


----------



## tallliman (29 May 2017)

I got a pb on Bond Lane too though I nearly suggested popping for some cake after that!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2017)

Ended less than 1000 metres from my front door when chummy, emerging from a side turning on my right and planting himself right on my back wheel, objected to my taking primary on the approach to pedestrian central refuge/end of stupid cycle lane, overtook with horn blaring, and mighty oaths, on the WRONG SIDE of the island, cut back across, stamped on his brakes in front of me, roared off, turned off into a car park, waited until I passed then came out and tried to use his car to force me into the kerb. W4nk3r. Operation Crackdown informed.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2017)

A camping trip on a farm near Tiverton this weekend. We took the bikes and rode a twenty mile route to town and back along a lumpy road called the long drag. In the car it looked difficult but it was actually really enjoyable. Had a coffee in town then came back.


One thing of note, the road surfaces around there are superb compared to Oxfordshire.

Top speed 38.8 into a light headwind.





Base Camp






A bit of a hold up






The Fragrant MrsP at the bottom of the fast hill.






A view.






Another view.






The route and the lumps.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 May 2017)

Got out with my son and his best pal for my first proper off road adventure round the 7-mile



blue trail at the Forest of Dean. He kept on about how it was important to let air out of the tyres and held us up twice with pinch punctures. 

He'd also left the spare tube in the car so we had 2 lots of 2 punctures!

Although I was slower and less confident than the boys with their suspension forks, I had a blast nevertheless and enjoyed seeing how my Giant Revolt coped with the rough stuff having reinstalled the 700*35 Smart Sam tyres. It's the most use the smallest chainring has ever had!


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1011361665

I decided to say balls to the Bank holiday weather today, and go for a ride anyway.







The old bakehouse tea rooms in Beaulieu.






Toffee apple cake.. It is as good as it sounds.





Swans and Cygnets.






Ponies.






Water.





Lepe beach, the weather was starting to close in.






It started raining by the time I reached Hythe.






Beer time.

68 miles or there abouts and some rubbish weather.


----------



## PatrickPending (29 May 2017)

My ride yesterday, first time out east of Leicester since spending most of last summer in Leicester royal. Out to Eyesbrook reservoir, via lots of places ending in'...on the hill'. Great Glen - Houghton on the hill, cold newton. Tilton on the hill, Belton, the reservoir, great Easton, drayton. medbourne, kibworth...to home.
Nice ride


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2017)

PatrickPending said:


> My ride yesterday, first time out east of Leicester since spending most of last summer in Leicester royal. Out to Eyesbrook reservoir, via lots of places ending in'...on the hill'. Great Glen - Houghton on the hill, cold newton. Tilton on the hill, Belton, the reservoir, great Easton, drayton. medbourne, kibworth...to home.
> Nice ride
> View attachment 354606


That would be a bit climby then did you go up Neville Holt from Drayton


----------



## Buck (29 May 2017)

The weather today was certainly not forecast to be as good as the last couple of days.

Mrs Buck was taking the offspring to see the latest "Diary of a Wimpy Kid" movie so I had time to get out on the bike. I set off just after lunch when it was damp from earlier rain but no rain in sight and a relatively gentle easterly to deal with.

I was glad I'd put my long sleeve jersey on as the weather was certainly chillier than the last few days. A nice steady climb out of the village accompanied by a clicking from my crank (note to self to look at soonest). As I turned onto Penistone Road I realised just how misty it was - not only was there no views of the distant countryside but visibility on the road was quite limited. Front and Rear lights on for the duration of the ride.

I decided that since I had a couple of hours I would do a slightly longer ride than I am usually able to squeeze in so, once up on the tops I headed past the windmills on Whitley Road. It was quite surreal as I couldn't see more than 50m in front of me. Luckily I knew the roads fairly well but I was more concerned about obstacles and oncoming cars.

Up past the viewing platform and here you normally get beautiful vistas across the countryside. Today it looked like this: -






Never mind. Back on my usual route of Broadstone Road but at the brow I took a right down Windmill Lane and then a short stretch on the A629 before I turned off into Upper Denby and a nice descent to the Barnsley Road. Straight across and down the side of The Dunkirk (nice pub BTW!) - a nice rolling stretch of road and a right turn took me through High Hoyland before I then dropped down past Cawthorne Park and through Darton then going north on the A637 as it joins the Haigh Roundabout/M1 Junction.

The weather turned and what was just damp and mist was now rain and mist - at least I wasn't too warm!

I continued north up past Bretton Country Park and straight across through Flockton which is always a busy road and also very narrow so a couple of instances of me taking primary to stop any attempts at passing me on the narrow blind bends.

Thankfully through the village then a left off the main road and a drag up to Emley Moor and the mast (no pictures as you just couldn't see it!) 

Rather than take the direct route home I took a left and headed through Lower then Upper Cumberworth before joining the usual A629 and back down into the village and home, a little damp but invigorated and glad of the 30+ miles.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1011501250

https://www.strava.com/activities/1011501250

31.5 miles 1,378ft of climbing


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

6.2 miles today, starting on the Schwinn Mirada and transitioning to the Trek 600 after some wheel issues, easily resolved, but holidays are for riding, not fettling, best saved for rainy days. Quite windy out there, enough so to scare most of the cyclists away (about 30 mph gusts) but warm and sort of sunny. 
77F, 25C
Winds W20G28
Relative humidity 37%(!)
Barometer 29.90 in 1013.7mb
Nice day, with a forecast for narrower, lighter tires for the Mirada.


----------



## srw (30 May 2017)

After 8 hours in a meeting (only one more to go before I leave....) I needed a change of scene, so came out along the NCN 22 route before picking up a bit of the Downs Link. One day I'll get around to going all the way to the coast, but today I came off it at Wonersh and found a rather nice back road back into Guildford via a level crossing.

I think the council still ahve a bit of work to do....




This is a national _cycle _route?


----------



## Arjimlad (30 May 2017)

Took my son out for a 28 mile ride to Cromhall, Wickwar, Inglestone Common, Hillesley then back via the Somerset monument to Hawkesbury Upton, Horton, then along Mapleridge Lane, Iron Acton & home. He did very well. It started off a little damp but the shower soon passed and we ended up with a great sunny ride with a gentle cooling breeze - pretty much perfect ! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1013006013


----------



## galaxy (30 May 2017)

Yesterday we rode out, only about 8 miles. Quite lumpy on the road on nobly tyres. So enjoyable.


----------



## PatrickPending (30 May 2017)

13 rider said:


> That would be a bit climby then did you go up Neville Holt from Drayton


Nope, this time I just took the southern route straight to Medbourne then to Slawston Cranoe Glooston and Goadby - a few climbs, and I managed ok - couldn't walk this time last year!


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2017)

PatrickPending said:


> Nope, this time I just took the southern route straight to Medbourne then to Slawston Cranoe Glooston and Goadby - a few climbs, and I managed ok - couldn't walk this time last year!


Glad you back on the bike . It's certainly lumpy round there . I did a sportive from Rutland Water and they sent us up Neville Holt at 85 miles then climbed out of the reservoir at Stoke Dry at 90 hard finish


----------



## DCLane (31 May 2017)

Yesterday's ride was a 180-miler from Dewsbury - Bridlington and bak: https://www.strava.com/activities/1013399938

I wanted a 200k+ ride in early June to include something between my 400k Lllanfair in mid-May and a planned 600+k at the end of June. This was just right and I joined the regular Tuesday club ride from Ravensthorpe CC, although they're usually shorter than this.

Fourteen of us set off at 6am bound for Brid, via Pocklington. The first leg was quick, averaging over 19mph and we kept a good pace (and paceline) to Brid although there was really heavy traffic on the A164. Lunch at the Boathouse Café with the obligatory seaside photo:







Getting back was a bit slower as we had one rider struggling, with stops at Market Weighton and just past Selby again with good pacelines but an average of around 17mph into the wind. Leaving them at the 160 mile point near home I popped up to see my son's training session at the Richard Dunn circuit in Bradford and then a push for home. 180 miles done without issues.


----------



## Old jon (31 May 2017)

A sunny morning. I thought to go out and ride before things warmed up too much, so off I went. Lots of exertion was not what I was looking for so I thought to ride the flatter bits of local roads, still almost 1300 feet of climbing in 32.5 miles though. Flat by some standards then.

So, one of my well worn routes south and east of home, leaving Leeds through what is left of Hunslet ( not much ) and up the road to John o’ Gaunts. Take the left after that to ride past Woodlesford station on the way to cross both river and canal on the way to Swillington and the uphill bits that end in the swoop down to the Garforth roundabout. Which for once had no traffic to be wary of, straight on to it at about thirty, enjoying the switchery a bit faster than usual and exiting on to the Selby Road, um, A 63 I think? Peckfield Bar, the next roundabout close to the old Boot and Shoe and then turn left for Sherburn. Left again at Cowbell Corner.



And along to Lotherton Gates. I looked at the garmin along the way, a couple of button presses told me I had an average of 15 mph. I speak fluent garmin, it was really telling me I had a tailwind. Oh well.

From the gates, turn right and ride along to Aberford, Barwick in Elmet and Scholes. A bit of a scamper along the A 64 to ( one version of ) Thorner Lane, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes to the A 58 and the drop of Boot Hill. At the lights, I made a mistake, changing gear, changing lane and not looking forward enough. A bit of a slide due to braking a bit hard, both wheels twitched over the shiny tarmac tracks that someone had laid on the road just there. Probably looked like nothing, but felt a bit oops! All credit to the Ellis Briggs for not dumping me on the road. I pedalled faster to escape the scene, past the Oakwood Clock and through the little corner of Leeds centre that will always be Quarry Hill, then home. Grin intact.

A map. It would be a shame not to.


----------



## Too Tyred (31 May 2017)

Zwift works. I bought a smart trainer 4 weeks ago to encourage me to ride my bike more and I've been aiming for 3 rides per week.

This afternoon I took advantage of no work and nice weather to go on my first road ride of the year and first road ride for erm... a while... Highest average speed I've ever had. Didn't hammer it either but flat speeds are definitely higher was easily at 15/16mph compared to 12mph previous although there wasn't a lot of flat to judge that on.

May even have gotten a slight tan!

I can eat now right?

Edit: It's also mad how much more sweaty you get on the turbo. Best thing is I feel fine after this ride. No aching, not uncomfortably sweaty or anything like that. Happy days.


----------



## derrick (31 May 2017)

Managed to get out for a couple of hours today, Just out towards Welham Green and a little beyond, Nice steady ride not to much wind or hills 27 miles. Need to find time in the week for a longer ride, but as always life gets in the way.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1014256871#kudos


----------



## Buck (31 May 2017)

Taking advantage of the nice weather and half term, we set off today to Cycle the Solar System !! This is set along the old East Coast railway line and is a nice flat / easy ride as well as being safe - great for a family ride.

It was the first decent drive with the bike rack on the new car as well (had to get a tow bar fitted but all good) 






An hour in the car and we arrived at Riccall between Selby and York and we were off. The route is part of the Trans Pennine Trail and the surface for the whole route was very good.

There were a couple of scale models of satellites and each planet also had a scale model as well as interesting information about it and distance markers between the planets expressed in the actual distance as well as the scale distance on the trail itself.
























After around 6 miles we arrived at the sun and decided to extend the ride by heading towards the centre of York and we enjoyed a nice little extra mile or so near the knavesmire/racecourse stopping at the old Terry's Chocolate factory before heading back, stopping for an ice cream along the way 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1014529661

18.3 miles and289ft of elevation (told you it was flat!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1014529661


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 May 2017)

I had a bit of a hard start this morning but I got underway OK in the end. Off around the northern flanks of Bredon Hill was the start. Then heading for Broadway I took a left at Childswickham for the run by Badsey and on north towards Bidford on Avon. I took the lane for Welford on Avon instead and continued to Clifford Chambers and the cafe.

Having refreshed myself with soup and tea I looped by the Y Not back to Welford and then crossed the Avon for the lanes by the Grafton for Wixford. These latter lanes have only seen my passage on one occasion before so it was good to remember some spots. Back on known territory I passed the Hillers cafe at Dunnington. Then it was the standard run west towards Flyford Flavell but today I jinked by Abberton to Naunton Beauchamp and on into the Wadborough lanes. No more loops were to be added now as time was getting short. Nevertheless I took the slightly longer return by Brotheridge Green before taking to the run over to The Link to see my Daughter. Job done it wasn't far home and time for Tea.

Although the pace had been fairly easy on the way out I upped it quite a bit on the way back as I didn't want to be too late. In the event I made it just a few minutes out of time. All good tho'. 91 smiles - my longest of 2017.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 May 2017)

Buck said:


> Taking advantage of the nice weather and half term, we set off today to Cycle the Solar System !! This is set along the old East Coast railway line and is a nice flat / easy ride as well as being safe - great for a family ride.
> 
> It was the first decent drive with the bike rack on the new car as well (had to get a tow bar fitted but all good)
> 
> ...



We've done the Solar Cycle a few times and it's a great little run, Mrs ND loves it as it's virtually flat and away from traffic so ideal for her. We normally park at the other end at Askham Bar P&R just off the A64 though - the advantage of security and proper toilets, although I do have to remember that the bikes are on the roof and park with the camper vans due to the low barrier !
Was the honesty café open at Naburn? We had some fantastic home made flapjack last time we were there.

It's also a part of a regular 50 mile loop when I'm out on my own - although the surface doesn't feel quite so smooth on a road bike with 25mm tyres though, with those tree roots lifting it in places


----------



## rugby bloke (31 May 2017)

Finally, after far too much other stuff getting in the way, managed to get out with my daughter for her first ride on a road bike. Started down the hill out of Cogenhoe and along past Whiston towards Grendon at a nice 15mph pace. After a swig of water at Grendon lakes it was time to tackle the hill of death up towards Whiston. At this stage my daughter decided that cycling was too hard ... the hill was too steep, it was too hot, the bugs were getting in her face etc ! Managed to talk her up the hill and we were of over the tops to Denton. Another moment coming down the hill into Denton - she has not quite learnt to avoid cycling on anything that is not flat and smooth. Once the climb out of Denton had been mastered spirits rose and we even had smiles on the run from Brayfield back home. A shad under 10 miles ridden in total. Afterwards I was able to show her that she was not the slowest rider up the "hill of death " today, which helped her mood as well !
A couple of concerns - her left elbow, which was broken and dislocated back in March, is still not 100% so she was getting discomfort from it, so we will have to monitor how it goes. And she was complaining of a sore back so I suspect some fine adjustment of the bike will be required.
All goes to show, you do forget how hard it is when you are starting off. Looking forward to our next ride out together soon.
Considering that I could not stand up on Monday because of back pain I was also really happy to be back on a bike again. Going to have to get some proper mileage under my belt though.


----------



## Stonechat (31 May 2017)

We are down in Devon for two weeks, there is some family business, but I have the bike here

Got out at last yesterday.
From Hope Cove did a Loop up through Loddiswell, and Gara Bridge, mainly on tiny back roads, then down back to Kingsbridge again on bigger roads.

Very Hill, first 15 miles had 2200 feet of climbing alone with some tough ascents.Roads so narrow passing is done carefully. Got stuck behind a sand lorry almost too big for the roads.

30.06 miles @ a meagre
11.3 mph, with 3323 feet climbed

Had to walk up two sections, one in a town, very steep and start stop traffic. Could not cope. And one steep hill I stopped for some reason, too steep to get started, walked 100 yards until it eased.

Gradients reached 21% in two places.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1012606740/segments/24846992758

A high climbing ratio of 110 feet per mile


----------



## Buck (31 May 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> We've done the Solar Cycle a few times and it's a great little run, Mrs ND loves it as it's virtually flat and away from traffic so ideal for her. We normally park at the other end at Askham Bar P&R just off the A64 though - the advantage of security and proper toilets, although I do have to remember that the bikes are on the roof and park with the camper vans due to the low barrier !
> Was the honesty café open at Naburn? We had some fantastic home made flapjack last time we were there.
> 
> It's also a part of a regular 50 mile loop when I'm out on my own - although the surface doesn't feel quite so smooth on a road bike with 25mm tyres though, with those tree roots lifting it in places



Unfortunately it was shut today  I know what you mean re the roots lifting the surface in places - it was a bit washboard like!


----------



## Jamieyorky (31 May 2017)

Bit of a rubbish day at work so day so a quick blast on the bike to cheer me up. Surprised there wasnt more out tonight but 17 miles in extra


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2017)

A quick 4 mile fizz this morning to do photograph the new Cats Protection fosters. Was such a lovely morning it seemed criminal to take the car. Some 50 yards from the front door I had my first mechanical since I bought the bike.  Chain fell off - my fault I think, probably knocked the rear mech when putting it away after Sunday's ride, so popped back home to fix it. A minute's fettling and a stop in the bathroom to wash hands and I was back in business. 

After tea I popped out for a 14 mile ride simply because it felt like the right thing to do.  Went out along Black Bank to Littleport, then turned left to go along the A1101 till it meets Golds Hill near Welney. Then it's back along the B1411 Hundred Foot, past the pump station and the railway sidings to Pymoor. As I was running tight on time, I came home via O Furlong and Dunkirk rather than extending the ride on to Downham.

Loads of lovely flowers in the verges and in people's gardens, so lovely and colourful.  And all the Elders are flowering - thank goodness for effective hayfever meds.  Saw loads of cows turned out to grass, and quite a few horses and ponies too. Cutest moment of the ride was watching a foal having a go at the milk bar. 

New summer kit from Decathlon is doing the job nicely. If only it wasn't quite so PINK...  No matter, at least I'm visible... 

Must get some sort of glasses to wear when I'm out though, as I kept on having to stop to fish flies out of my eyes.


----------



## Ben17 (31 May 2017)

A very minor evening ride for me, particular compared to some on here - a quick 5km/20min road loop - but as it was a test of my first puncture repair, I'm pleased. It was also nice to get out for some fresh air after being stuck indoors working on the computer for the best part of 11 hours, trying to get a project completed for the end of the month.

The repair was intentionally done with the on-bike emergency kit, so I now know for sure it's something I can do when out and about on longer rides, although I think an inner tube in the kit is preferable to dealing with patches mid-ride. I guess it's back to the bike shop for me again, some point soon!

Note to self though - don't go out in jeans. Far too heavy and warm, for me anyway!


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jun 2017)

Up early today for a wee spin on the roadie 
Set off in short sleeves, round the block then back home for some long sleeves and my front light, pity I still forgot my water bottle 
It was tough going today and my wee leggies just weren't up for it  only managed around an hour or so. 
Met a couple out walking a chocolate lab, she sensed my approach a good way off, even though they explained she'd had both her eyes removed due to glaucoma. She was lovely  and had a lie down as we chatted. 
Most drivers were extra courteous today, 2 even pulled in to let me past  
Admitted semi defeat and headed for home, my day of gardening yesterday has taken it's toll, didn't seem to achieve much either, just dug a few holes and made a mess 
Anyway day before I'd been out on the Pashley, lovely and warm, birds singing, smell of summer in the air 
No pics as just didn't want to stop and nothing much to report, although I did end up in the middle of the local Primary School's cycling proficiency test! "Right turn" the teacher instructed, as I headed straight on, gave the kids and other teachers a laugh


----------



## Aravis (1 Jun 2017)

A belated write-up for yesterday. I'm still hoping to have a go at my personal distance record (currently 202 miles in 1990) in June, and I wanted to keep up what momentum I have. I didn't have unlimited time yesterday, so I went for a bare 100 (actually I think Strava swindled me out of a mile, my Garmin having clicked up to 101 as I came to a final halt), the route being as shown below:







Something of a south island/north island layout, clockwise around the south, anticlockwise in the north, peaking at a magnificent 240 feet near the motorway at Worcester. The low maximum makes it look quite a bit spikier than it really was.

When aiming for the Severn crossing at Holt Fleet, always a highlight, in the past I've always taken the B4090 Salt Way into Droitwich (acceptable) and then the A4133 to Ombersley (diabolical). Yesterday I took the minor roads to the south of Droitwich. Much prefererable, with the rewarding sight of a fine brood of cygnets on the river Salwarpe.

A brief pause looking towards Holt Lock and Weir, waiting for a gap between the cars:






All accomplished without fuss, and I'm hoping to do something quite a bit grander in the next few days. Sometimes these things happen, sometimes they don't!


----------



## arranandy (1 Jun 2017)

Cracking day here in the Netherlands so I finished work at 4 and headed out on the bike for a couple of hours.
It was a fairly brisk ride down through Nispen, Hoogerhiede, Woensdrecht, before heading up to Heerle and Kruisland.
Ride here
https://www.strava.com/activities/1016303522
Came across this bad boy in Woensdrecht












Sherman Tank



__ arranandy
__ 1 Jun 2017





and this memorial to men of the Black Watch of Canada Regiment who fought a battle near Woensdrecht on 13th October 1944.












Black Watch memorial



__ arranandy
__ 1 Jun 2017


----------



## gbb (1 Jun 2017)

27 commuting miles, a bit foggy when I got up at 5am almost made me reconsider, fast roads and fog make me nervous...but it cleared by 6 when I set out.
Nothing get to report, no sightings...just good solid commuting mileage. Shame I only managed one this week.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jun 2017)

Been away to Hayling Island for a couple of days trying out the new inflatable awning for the campervan. Very nice bit of kit, easy to put up and easy to take down. Had the dogs with us, so SWMBO stayed with them whilst I took the kids on a ride. Couple of miles along the seafront before heading North on the Billy Trail. A really nice bit of well off road walking/cycling infrastructure that takes you all the way to the bridge. Found a little off road track near the start which gave the kids a chance to go over the bumps, then all the way to the end of the track and back, finding a very nice local bakery for lunch stuff, and a cracking local butchers for dinner stuff. 11.5 miles in all, most my daughter has done since last Summer, and I started to hear about it after about 8 miles




Home after lunch today, and a quick spin out to loosen the legs off after the drive. 19 or so miles done today, and yes I am rather sunburnt having forgotten suncream for the past 2 days away. Sore neck and head...
Back to the commute tomorrow, all too soon.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2017)

A nice late afternoon early evening ride in beautiful weather to meet the Fragrant MrsP on her commute. We were to meet at the Miller in Goring, I cycled the ten or so miles there, but was early so I carried on up Goring Hill up to Crays Pond then came back down Elvenden Lane to Cleeve then back into Goring. We met at the pub but the food was a bit poncy, so we cycled on to the Bull at Streatley had a quick meat and two veg, the cycled home, just over 29 miles for me this evening, a lovely ride out.


----------



## derrick (1 Jun 2017)

Another little ride tonight with the other half, she did really well to hang on to my wheel for most of the ride, Only 26 miles, but since she has had her puffer she has been chasing PRs on strava, she got a few tonight, but it did cost her a couple of beers when we got back to the pub.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1016347496


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Jun 2017)

I had to replace a snapped spoke in the rear wheel so that meant off with the cassette and out with the spoke key. I got it straight and back together. It is always with a little trepidation that I get on a bike who's wheel I have repaired but, detecting no calamity in the first few hundred metres, I pressed on.

I must have pushed slightly harder tonight as I beat my best time with an average 16.7mph

Will try to get out again at the weekend.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Jun 2017)

Off into the forest tonight





trees and stuff.






Ponies.






Ipley Heath






View of the Isle of Wight from Lepe.






Pilgrim inn Marchwood.






A church in Eling in which William the conquerer used to preside over funerals.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1016541085

58 miles in some beautiful weather.


----------



## Ben17 (1 Jun 2017)

Rather pleased with myself today - and suffering a bit as a result.

Decided to do a proper ride after yesterday's little runabout, and headed down the Coventry canal (NCR52) with the intention of figuring out how to cross Bedworth, where the route goes on-road for a bit. After doing that, I just get going and by the time I'd crossed under the M6, I decided to go to the Canal Basin in Coventry.

Arriving after about 85 minutes and about 12.3miles - a slightly slow/elongated trip thanks to a few detours exploring the Bedworth back streets to find my way - I felt rather good. I received a text message for the significant other congratulating me on the achievement - and asking if I was getting the train back. The train? No, no, don't be daft, I thought. I felt great, energised and ready to go. So, after a 15 minute break, off I went again, retracing my route back.

All was well until about 2 miles from home, when my rather dodgy right leg started to ache. Still, I managed to climb the final hill and got home feeling tired but pleased. However, by the time I'd put the bike away, the legs all of a sudden decided enough's enough! I felt vey drained, but only fancied small bites to eat. An apple, some biscuits, raisins and grapes helped and after a few hours, a good meal led to a full recovery.

Now, I'm pleased with my ride which concluded at an annoying 23.9 miles, but the lesson has been learnt about preparation and maybe building up to the longer rides (this is nearly twice my previous longest distance). I'll eat more before going out and take some snacks for mid-ride refuelling.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jun 2017)

Seven of us out today. Mrs 26 and I rode to Upton where Ralph R, Rich B and Sara P were waiting. June P rolled up at the same time we did while Pete M was moments behind. A bit of a discussion ensued so eventually Trumpet was the decision. We took a fairly traditional route on the way out but mostly the chat was occupying our thoughts. The cafe at Trumpet did us some lovely refreshments and there was enough tea to satisfy me and June. Sara had headed off home rather than stop.

The route back was another hot topic. Eventually we agreed to stick as a group and take the Falcon lane option. This dropped us onto our outgoing route. Not really allowed but heck everyone was happy. Mrs 26 decided to go by Hollybush while Rich took the main road from Rye X. I rode with the Upton destined three to Tunnel Hill where more chats ensued. Thence I took my standard run back. Certainly a lovely social outing in excellent weather. 60 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jun 2017)

I joined the GV peloton this evening. Would I survive their fast outing? About 25 out this evening and what a beautiful evening it was. We were hitting 25 mph on the run up to Gloucester when Martyn punctured. Fixed the pace rose again to 25 mph. We stopped at Wainlode Hill for a group photo as we all had this season's team shirt on. The pace wasn't too silly on the run to Highleadon and on through the lanes to Tibberton. Andy was the second puncture victim. Some of us without lights headed off. The pace was quite high and things were going well for me until we hit the "foothills". I watched as the group stretched and then broke the elastic. Well those guys only had 40 miles in their legs while I had 100. All good tho' as I set my own pace through the hills and on up "The Widowmaker". I still got in before the fast "puncture repair" group. They were quoting average speeds of 19.5 mph. Sorry youngsters, I can't do that anymore. But heck it's fun seeing just how much fun those guys have. 44 smiles on this one making today's total 104 smiles. My first imperial century day for 2017


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2017)

Went for a club rides with the thursday group as i was off work , this kind of riding is what i need to push myself up a gear as i have been stagnating lately .
'View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1016541772/embed/a541d95b99789c6f3306713482952aa4c568d06e
'


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jun 2017)

After Wednesday's gentle ride out it was time for a few more miles so I set out on my 3 Counties ride - a 33 mile circuit, starting and finishing in Northants and passing through Beds and Bucks on the way round. The conditions were perfect and the ride felt (by my standards) really quick. Turns out it was fairly par for the course, but I enjoyed the ride so that's the best thing.


----------



## Old jon (2 Jun 2017)

Some of the hillier bits today, especially downhill. And then I took the fixed out and remembered too late that downhill is hard work on that. Ah well, I may learn.

One of my favourite bits of downhill is Black Hill Road, and an easy way to reach the top, hang on, easy? Who am I kidding? It is easy to start with. Hurtle around Holbeck and find the towpath at Office Lock, ride up the towpath to Viaduct Road and down that road to the start of the less than easy. Up, quite a way up, to Headingley. On from there to the Ring Road, still up, and across that to take the right at the next traffic lights. Church Lane then takes the route across Adel Dam.



Followed by some more ascent to the top of Black Hill Road. On the fixed it is a whole new carry on, descending that sort of hill. Fun in the ‘ I hope I manage this ‘ mould. Anyway, manage it I did, and will manage better next time. Only need to make the legs spin faster.

Anti climax after that, really. Turn left at the bottom of the hill, A 659 all the way to Otley, find the A 660 going to Leeds and follow that. A spatter of rain started just as I reached Headingley, I wonder if there was a cricket match on? The rain kept falling all the way back home, gently, and stopped just as I turned into the end of the street, thirty one and a bit miles after leaving it. Tired, smile, no camera.
But we do have a map


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2017)

Just back from a little ride on the Kingpin to get some milk, just over 4 miles, well there's no point in starting the car up for that is there. A warm but overcast day, families are out having picnics along the route.




A bench a long the track, there are a few of these in different styles made by local artists. 




Under the old railway bridge, over a 150 years old that bridge.


----------



## mjr (2 Jun 2017)

Rain forecast this afternoon, so I popped to the pub for a Friday early afternoon pint at the community-owned King's Arms Shouldham in the last of the sunshine before returning to work on some tricky customer support requests. I returned through the warren that is a route I'd love to do more often than I do, but it's a challenging ride because it involves tarmac, sand track (actually very deep sand in places at the moment), stone road, rutted grass track, dirt road and stonedust road... the rhododendrons were out and looking lovely with the foxglove:




Then it was on past the big trees:




And the banks next to the bridge over the drain have gotten so worn down that it's quite a step and necessary to lift the bike on/off it now:




The only thing which stopped it being pretty much a perfect ride was the thunderstorm arriving when I was within sight of home!


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jun 2017)

Another ride in Devon, not much time so got out early.

Aim was to do hill repeats of a tough local hill
It proved to be too tough, very steep (more than 20%), and narrow. The centre of the road had gravelly loose stones like so many round here. It was almost impossible to hold a straight enough line, rear wheel on the gravel would spin.

So just kept doing the other hills
Only 11.3 miles, but lots of hills, one at around 20%, easier in opposite direction.

1624 feet climbed so highest feet/mile ever for me
Speed was meagre 9.8 mph!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1017113684


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jun 2017)

I was a bit tired after yesterday's miles but Margaret PR asked for a ride so, being a gentleman, I couldn't say no. Out through the Castlemorton lanes for Bromsberrow allowed us to take a slightly different route to Kempley. Now we took to relatively unused lanes over Gwynne's Hill and Lyne Down (or up it should be) for the cafe at Much Marcle. A quick couple of coffees and we took to a little used diversion at Rushall to take another lane which I haven't ridden for many a long year. At Ledbury we headed for the bike shop where Margaret picked up her new bike, leaving her old one for a service. The new machine rode very well as we looped by Eastnor for Bromsberrow and a return through those well used lanes. Nice outing today with my friend.  53 smiles.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jun 2017)

Southampton Naked Bike Ride sorry no photos


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2017)

Another late afternoon early evening ride today, this time on the MTB, up to the Ridgeway again to meet the Fragrant MrsP who today was walking 24.8 mile back from work, as you do! I met her just outside Streatley then did a very slow ride back with her. Another nice evening. 





The old railway line again.






In the other direction. 






Green innit? 






The Ridgeway.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jun 2017)

A nice, cool commute in to work this morning, gave the sunburnt head a rest Had some really heavy rain at the airport today and I was thinking about a wet ride home, but thankfully all cleared and a nice pedal home. Looks like I may have to service the PF30 BB on the Boardman again, disappointing as it's only done 6000 miles....


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jun 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Southampton Naked Bike Ride *sorry no photos*


Oh yes there are form the Daily Echo


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1017990365

June's Imperial ton ride completed.






Rustington convalescent home.






The British Airways I 360, and my bike.






The West pier.





A small dolphin in batter, and chips with mushy peas.






Customary beer shot.






Chichester harbour AONB.






Portsdown hill ( for the second time in one day)

147 miles done, I've ridden this ride a few times now, this time I let Garmin do the route. I won't be doing it that way again.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Southampton Naked Bike Ride sorry no photos


Never have I been more glad to not be in Southampton on my bike


----------



## iandg (3 Jun 2017)

Friday - Away on holiday next weekend so took the afternoon off and a spin around the Westside Loop to get my 50km /month challenge ride ticked off.

Wind assisted out across Barvas Moor then a tough head/cross wind Barvas to Callanish. Cake stop at the busy Callanish Visitor Centre (pot of Earl Grey, a bag of crisps, coffee and walnut cake and ice cream) then a wind assisted ride back home across Acha Mor.

Unfortunately I pushed the wrong buttons on the Garmin at the cafe stop so the GPSn track is in 2 parts, but adding the 2 tracks together I almost broke 3 hours (3-00-33) riding time for the 75km loop 





Barvas Moor heading westward (the easy way)

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1017819176/embed/d36e6410e28328018d0daec5e177ff419f58f4a2


View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1017821268/embed/33d612186e81adc8eb38134d7d9d5bac5bddb4fe


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2017)

My first ride for 4 weeks, after coming down with a stinker of a Virus that knocked me for Six. With a busy month ahead I decided to get my half century challenge ride in, despite the fact that I knew my legs would complain after the lack of riding.

The overnight rain had gone and so I chose the Carbon racer as my steed. Got it out of the shed, and attached the track pump to the front valve and it snapped . Decision to make, shall I swap to the hybrid, or change the tube? I wanted the extra speed and so decided to change the tube. Plus it was good practice, as I've not got the wheel off this new bike yet. All went smoothly, once i'd remembered where the quick release is on a Campagnolo front brake set and I finally set off 30 minutes later.

The wind was gusting strongly from a W/SW direction, which made the first half of the ride pretty hard work, but it was warm and sunny and I donned shorts and t-shirt for the first time this year. I headed down to Meole Brace island, which has been the subject of 6 months of chaotic roadworks, which no-one understands the point of. There is now a road and cycle path through the middle of the "Island". Apparently it's much better for cyclists, according to the council.....So I thought I would try it. If I take my normal route around the island and through the underpass, I have 2 roads to easily cross at traffic lights. This new route necessitates 5 sets of road crossing and takes much much longer. Utterly bonkers  and I will be sticking to my normal route.

Continued up to Shelton and then out onto the road to Montford Bridge. About now I realised I had forgotten to put my micro pump in!! I had to hope that my bad luck had all been encountered already.

Turned onto the lanes to Shrawardine, Pentre, Royal Hill and Melverley, before crossing into Wales, over the narrow bridge. Just after here, I became aware of a car behind me and it sat there for a good minute, despite there being plenty of room for it to pass. I used my arm to motion to it to come through and they hooted their horn and motioned for me to pull over! How much ruddy room did they need? It was a Honda Jazz, not a Juggernaut and so I continued on, leaving them to decide where they were going to pass me. They eventually turned off behind me and hooted again, so they got a "V" sign back. I am all for people waiting for a clear place to pass and giving room, but there was room for 2 cars to pass here!!

At Crew Green I turned onto the busier main road, but out of the wind and cruised along quickly to Princes Oak, where I turned off and up the biggest climb of the day. Set my fastest time up the climb, on Strava, which proves that the smaller set of gears on the racer is not causing me a problem at all 

I arrived at Westbury and then out onto another busy main road to Yockleton, but the drivers were really well behaved on all the main roads today, which was nice after the pillock in the Jazz! On the quick section, to Nox, I had a first on a bike ride, when I overtook a Steam Engine  (Incidentally, about 2 hours later I headed out in the car, turned out of my estate and the same Steam Engine was in the layby stoking up the fire!)

At Nox I turned up the lovely scenic section towards Lea Cross, pausing at this small lake to watch the horses, geese and ducks for a few minutes.





I negotiated the horrid junction at Lea Cross and then climbed the short steep bank towards Annscroft. I then turned onto the road to the wonderfully named village of Hook-A-Gate and back to Shrewsbury. I passed the football ground, where crane's were in situ, lifting the pieces into the ground that will make up the stage for the Rod Stewart concert that is taking place on Wednesday.

32.9 miles and really good to be back out on the bike.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2017)

I'm riding the cycling part of next weekends ITU Leeds World Triathlon tomorrow as a sighting run with three triathletes who are taking part in it, and I'm fully expecting to get my backside kicked up hill and down dale, trying to keep up with them. So today the plan was just for a steady ride to get a few miles under the wheels of the Pro Carbon and not do anything too excessive.

Local roads and down to Leeds Road heading for Scholes and as I started to get the hammer down to climb the hill it seemed awfully hard work. I don't know if it's my hayfever (high pollen count today) or the cold that's been lingering around for weeks but it just seemed hard work getting air into my lungs. Anyway, I eventually reached the top and cycled on past the Coronation Tree and up towards Barwick.
The long gentle descent into and through Barwick was welcome and I got a decent speed going on the drop down to Cock Beck but at the climb up Cattle Lane, I started huffing and puffing again and it was a slow climb to the top.
Into Aberford and right up, down and then up again past the Almshouses and the steady rise out to the road to Garforth, which continues to climb steadily all the way to the top, before a gentle drop onto the M1 roundabout and then in a generally downward direction into Garforth.
Right here under the railway bridge and onto Long Lane for the climb back into Barwick, enjoying the manoeuvre of the day from a teapot in a Disco towing a trailer who stayed well back until it was safe to pass, gave me plenty of room as he did pass and then virtually as soon as he'd cleared me, put the indicator on and turned left across the front of me into a yard entrance, all but stopping as he did so and causing me to brake hard and take avoiding action.

Anyway, into Barwick and the climb almost all the way back to Scholes where the huffing and puffing started again and I was glad to drop down the hill into the village and decided on a whim to carry on Main Street and add a longer loop home on, just to get a few more flattish miles in.
The always awful stretch on the A64 wasn't too bad today, then Thorner Lane (headwind) and a 90 degree turn onto Skeltons Lane (headwind) brought me to another 90 degree turn onto Coal Road (headwind). What the heck..? 
What should have been a blast to home on local roads got extended when I started catching up with Morrisons delivery van heading in the same direction. It turned into our street and knowing our shopping delivery was due, I decided to leave Mrs ND to it and added another long loop on to keep out of the way 

*18.7 miles* (30.09km) in *1h 20m* at an average of *13.9mph* with *948ft* climbed and a maximum temperature of 18.0°C, although it felt warmer in the sun.

Quite a few cyclists out despite the early hour and all in a good ride, despite the hard work.

No pics during the ride as I didn't stop, but here's one from near Cock Beck when we took the dog for a walk later:





And to end, a map:





Fingers crossed tomorrows ride goes better!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jun 2017)

Again I set out feeling a bit tired but it was a good gang who met up at the Pot. 9 out including Mrs 26 and me. Steve E and Sara P rode over with us from Malvern as did Mark L. Waiting at the Pot were Pete M, Margaret PR, John G and Jules H. It was a fairly standard run out to Pendock where Steve and Sara headed home for their individual family reasons. Our route continued to be a traditional one with chatter dominating the peloton. Newent saw us sitting outside for our refreshments.

John was keen to find a quick way home but stuck with us to Dymock before heading for Ledbury while 6 now took to the round by Ryton. Mrs 26 likes to go by Hollybush so off she went, meeting John G coming up from Ledbury. I had explained we were the ones cutting the corner off. At The Farmer's Arms Mark punctured so Jules called a pub stop. Very nice it was sitting there supping a pint of ale while Mark fixed his tyre. Now cafe legs were evident as we rode homeward with a peloton split at Little Welland for the Upton or Malvern bound folks. Tired legs climbed the last lump up and over onto the common. Lovely social one today all good for sure. 51 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2017)

Today's target was Junes 100 km in for the metric century challenge . Didn't have a route planned but just a rough idea where I was heading and should be ok for distance .Out the door at 1000 Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Markfield ,Thornton ,Bagworth ,Odestone ,Swepstone and on to some new roads out to Measham ,Moira and Overseal ( no sign of @Lilliburlero ) and couldn't find the road where @Lilliburlero has a Kom I would have tried ( and probably failed) . Netherseal ,Chilcote ,No Man's Heath and back to Austrey on familiar roads again . Warton ,Witherley ,Atterton ,Stoke Golding and to the cafe at Sutton Wharf . Coffee and a sausage cob consumed . Checked the milage 45 done so I just need to extend the homeward trip . Back on the bike and the legs felt terrible for the next 5 miles but pressed on Sutton Cheney ,Market Bosworth ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby ,Anstey . Quick loop round the village and home with 61.3 miles in . Feet up enjoying a coffee when I realise 61.3 miles that's only 98 km  I had miscalculated somehow  so after a quick coffee it's back out on the bike to Newtown Linford and back for another 3 miles in the bag so target achieved


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Today's target was Junes 100 km in for the metric century challenge . Didn't have a route planned but just a rough idea where I was heading and should be ok for distance .Out the door at 1000 Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Markfield ,Thornton ,Bagworth ,Odestone ,Swepstone and on to some new roads out to Measham ,Moira and Overseal ( no sign of @Lilliburlero ) and couldn't find the road where @Lilliburlero has a Kom I would have tried ( and probably failed) . Netherseal ,Chilcote ,No Man's Heath and back to Austrey on familiar roads again . Warton ,Witherley ,Atterton ,Stoke Golding and to the cafe at Sutton Wharf . Coffee and a sausage cob consumed . Checked the milage 45 done so I just need to extend the homeward trip . Back on the bike and the legs felt terrible for the next 5 miles but pressed on Sutton Cheney ,Market Bosworth ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby ,Anstey . Quick loop round the village and home with 61.3 miles in . Feet up enjoying a coffee when I realise 61.3 miles that's only 98 km  I had miscalculated somehow  so after a quick coffee it's back out on the bike to Newtown Linford and back for another 3 miles in the bag so target achieved



Great ride buddy 

Its a real shame that you missed the road of my KoM...


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Great ride buddy
> 
> Its a real shame that you missed the road of my KoM...


Currently studying my map


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Currently studying my map



Its a local KoM for local people.There`s nothing for you here....


----------



## derrick (3 Jun 2017)

Another great club ride, 9 of us set of from Winchmore hill, out to Navistock in Essex, a nice steady pace for the whole ride, had a few Essex honkers on route but that's expected. but no problem, lovely weather for the whole ride, got everyone back to Enfield, then the other half and myself had a nice cold beer and cheese and pickle sandwich at one of our loacals.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1018984549


----------



## Vantage (3 Jun 2017)

Today I rode to Great Budworths ice cream farm with the intention of having an ice cream. It was very busy. And I don't do crowds. So I had a chickin sammich and mug of tea from my flask a couple miles further on.
Rode through a myriad of nice little Cheshire lanes and barely a soul for miles on end at times.
But that bloody wind! It was draining me quicker than May draining the NHS and I wasn't all that spritely when I set off this morning to start with.
Left home about 10am and got back again just before 5pm having done 65 miles.
Waiting for the pizza delivery then I'll scoff that and nod off on my fiancee. I be knackered.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/15051592


----------



## arranandy (3 Jun 2017)

Another lovely day here in the Netherlands and thankfully a bit cooler than yesterday. Route was out from Roosendaal were I live up to Willemstad, never been there before but its a lovely wee town with a nice harbour. I shall return another day for a wander about.
Some pictures of Willemstad












Willemstad



__ arranandy
__ 3 Jun 2017


















Willemstad



__ arranandy
__ 3 Jun 2017


















Willemstad



__ arranandy
__ 3 Jun 2017






From here it was over into Zeeland with a café stop in Oude Tonge.
Had pannenkooken met spek en eiren and a couple of kofie verkerd, very tasty and definitely filled a gap












Pancake



__ arranandy
__ 3 Jun 2017






Then it was back into Noord Brabant and I headed down the Oosterdam. Nice tailwind here so it was fairly easy going to keep the speed up over 45kph. Final part of the ride was down through Woensdrecht again before heading back via Wouw. Total distance of just under 128km

Really enjoyable ride and definitely one to be repeated over the summer.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1018933819


----------



## Glow worm (3 Jun 2017)

arranandy said:


> Route was out from Roosendaal were I live up to Willemstad, never been there before but its a lovely wee town with a nice harbour. I shall return another day for a wander about.
> Some pictures of Willemstad



Thanks for posting he Willemstad pics. I'm going to be staying there overnight next month on my ride to Breda from the Hook. Looks great!


----------



## Glow worm (3 Jun 2017)

Another lovely day here in the flatlands. Went for a 15 mile saunter to Upware then along the Lode to Wicken Fen.






That blob at the top of the tree is a cuckoo. A poor pic but you get the drift! It's peak cuckoo season here and they are all over the place. Can't believe they'll be heading south again in just 3 or 4 weeks. Autumn begins. 






Harrison's Drove. Another one of my nice quiet tracks.






My route home across Burwell Fen. Bloomin' lovely!


----------



## iandg (3 Jun 2017)

Making the most of the sun. A short ride out to Bayble Pier and back with a few diversions along the way.





Crossing 'the Braighe'





View from Knock





Genesis (in the bible belt) at Bayble





Bayble





Bayble beach





Mainland on the horizon





Bayble Pier and Island

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1019398246/embed/53b88ec569259afb67b7f2e20f7fcb73f7f36beb


----------



## arranandy (3 Jun 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Thanks for posting he Willemstad pics. I'm going to be staying there overnight next month on my ride to Breda from the Hook. Looks great!



Its a lovely wee town. First time I'd visited despite it only being 30km from me. I will definitely be going back. Plenty of cafes and restaurants for getting your evening meal.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jun 2017)

No photographic evidence but it was flippin' amazin' FNRttC to Shoreham 101km.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Jun 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1019235362

A short one today.






Beautiful day for it.






Triple chocolate sparkle cake today it is as good as it sounds.






Beer in the sun.






Boats all over the place.





Sunny views from Portsdown hill.

58 miles done today.


----------



## Simontm (3 Jun 2017)

Lo all. Been a while. Got me self a carbon so today was the first time out. 



Coupled with a lack of riding for a couple of months thought I'd do an easy 12 miler to get a feel for the Cube Agree. 
Okay, that's faster and skitterish than I'm used to great fun. And the legs haven't complained! 
A mate has bought his first road bike so out with him tomorrow. Doubt it'll be a fast as today but who knows


----------



## Diggs (3 Jun 2017)

It's been a while, I've had a few busy weekends but been doing more cycle commuting and grabbing the odd hour here and there. It was lovely then to finally be free on a Saturday for the LBS social ride. Great numbers considering loads off to Cambridge, the sun came out and a new route. Even managed a quick group selfie whilst waiting for a couple who dropped off


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2017)

Simontm said:


> Lo all. Been a while. Got me self a carbon so today was the first time out.
> 
> View attachment 355348
> 
> ...


Lovely bike


----------



## Simontm (3 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Lovely bike


Ta. Very pretty. I'll post some pics tomorrow in the proper place rather than hijack here


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2017)

10 miles today, 6 miles with air in the rear tire, 4 miles with grass in the rear tire, after I couldn't find the leak in the tube by roadside, I took advantage of mown but not raked grass by the roadside to fill up my tire and get home. Finely milled, it was, after 4 miles.
89F 31.6C
Winds SW8
Relative humidity 39% 
Barometer 30.00 1016.8mb
Now cloudy, with a chance of new tires.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2017)

Yesterday's ride: After the big ride last weekend and 100+ commuting miles this week I hadn't really planned to get out, however an iffy forecast for next weekend, then commitments later in the month made me realise I could really do with getting in a banker ride for the Imperial Century Challenge.

I was up and out on the road a few minutes after seven and heading to do an "easy" 100 miler round the north of Shropshire by heading to Condover intitially then to Pontesbury & Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Oswestry, Gobowen and Ellesmere. Very well known roads so far, but after Welshampton I planned to deviate from my norm by heading to Prees, Calverhall, Market Drayton, High Ercall, Upton Magna, Atcham and back to Condover before heading home.

It was a little on the cool side when I set out and there was a brisk westerley wind which wasn't overly helpful for the first 30 miles or so. From Gobowen it changed into a tailwind that was to help me along for the next 30 miles. Unfortunately around this area there had been quite a few movements of cattle down the lanes which were rather messy in places. It made me very glad that I run mudguards all year round.

I couldn't pass Ellesmere without a detour to The Mere, then pressed on towards Welshampton. On the way there was a group of cyclists stopped to sort out a puncture. I did the usual and asked whether they had everything they needed and got the response "Better still, I've got someone to do it for me!"

After a very brief chat I moved on again along more mucky roads. About a mile further on I noticed something stuck to my front tyre. I made the mistake of stopping to flick it off and instantly heard the hiss of escaping air. So about 15 minutes were lost doing my own repair - the first I've done at the roadside in a couple of years.

The next few miles are very flat and with that wind behind me I made very good progress to Prees where there was a long hold up at the level crossing. The train was stopping at the station anyway so I'm not quite sure why the barriers needed to be down as long as they were.

After Prees I was onto roads that were either completely new to me or that I'd only used once or twice before. I had a chat with a passer by in Ightfield who told me a couple of interesting snippets of local history, then managed to take the wrong junction shortly after and ended up doing an unplanned detour while I got my bearings again and found the way into Market Drayton.

Here I was back onto roads I know but was starting to feel the recent miles. I knew I'd soon have to turn back into the wind, which had picked up a bit and there were threatening clouds rolling in. The first shower rolled through at High Ercall and the next when I got to Upton Magna but neither was heavy or lasted very long. A third on the road to Condover was a different matter as the rain was torrential and very cold. I got my waterproofs on but had already been soaked to the skin by the deluge. A hot chocolate and a shower were very welcome by the time I got home.

102.1 miles for the day at 14.2 mph average which I'm quite happy with. (9 hours with all the stops included)






Lovely conditions to start with. Descending to Prince's Oak you come round this corner to find the plain unveiled before you.





Melverley Church





Crossing the Montgomery Canal at Maesbury Marsh.





Mudguards! Because it ain't always mud.





A pause by The Mere at Ellesmere.





Getting delayed at Welshampton.





Some good place names round this part of Shropshire.





Prees.





Temporarily unsure of my position.





Market Drayton.


----------



## derrick (4 Jun 2017)

A little ride with the girls, i wanted to do the chain gang route, but the girls wanted to go to Shenley for a coffee. so i got out voted anyway of to Shenley we go nice steady ride in the sunshine, nice country lanes, had an iced coffee and a jam and cream scone, As the girls had no idea where we were, i sais we would go a different way back, so of we went heading for the chain gang route, a couple of miles in they sust me out, to late head down and of we go, both of them sucking my wheel all the way home, A nice ride we all got what we wanted. Ended up with a nice beer. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1020583976


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2017)

A nice ride out this morning to Lamport via Moulton, Chapel Brampton and Scaldwell. 








Then 10 mile TT course between these 2 places .









Then a gentle pootle ride home all in 45 miles .


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jun 2017)

After riding on @ColinJ's amazing ride yesterday I thought i would ride to work and extend the route home via the Bridgewater canal. Spotted some lovely wildlife including a deer.


----------



## theloafer (4 Jun 2017)

just back from doing the darlo 50..that girl of mine did great,had a pint then off to Archers from a well deserved ice cream





https://www.strava.com/activities/1020823771


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jun 2017)

75 miler
Increasing the distance week by week. Four of us headed out on a fairly hilly ride, taking in Wendover woods, the highest point in the Chilterns. The doc has put me on a new medication for my lungs and it seems to be working, the hills are getting (a little) easier. Starting to loose a bit of weight must help too!
After 35 miles two peeled off in the direction of home leaving myself & Dave to crack on. A few more hills & quiet country lanes found us at a cafe stop with 60 miles on the Garmin. Coffee and a chocolate bar went down a treat & after resting the legs for 15 minutes it was an hours ride back home.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Jun 2017)

A great 22 mile MTB ride on my Trusty 16 year old Marin Muirwoods. From Home up to Hazlewood Castle, Towton Moor, across to Saxton, Barkston Ash, Scarthingwell, Grimston Park, Stutton, back to Hazlewood Woods and home.
I love Yorkshire and I love where I live.


----------



## Simontm (4 Jun 2017)

So went out with my mate for a 15 miler this morning round Kingston, Twickenham then this afternoon I went out again for 16 miles: Kingston, Bushy Park. Up to Walton Bridge then back home via Molesey. 
The bike is definitely faster, I'm shaving a good few seconds of segments so next is to see how it goes with distances!


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2017)

Up bright and early, and off on the Pro Carbon to meet up with the three triathletes to do the ITU World cycling segment around the streets of north Leeds.

Expecting a challenge, I set off earlier than needed to get warmed up with a few miles under my belt, so it was the long way round to Roundhay Park - Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the A58 onto Whin Moor Lane, which took me all the way to Shadwell. Then up the hill, down the other side and the climb up to Slaid Hill lights - all pretty standard stuff so far!

But then I took a left down the hill on Roundhay Park Lane, which had recently been surface dressed 
Fortunately most of the chippings were now in the gutter, so I took primary down the hill and went as fast as I dared. Coming the other way were a lot of cyclists - many wearing the same top. I'd seen arrow signs dotted about but not quite been able to make out the logo - now I could see it was the Yorkshire Mafia Sportive heading out and by 'eck there were a lot of 'em! If you were amongst them, you had a great day for it.

Across the Ring Road and climbed up Park Lane past the golf course and out onto Street Lane and down the hill past Canal Gardens onto Princes Avenue, passing yet more Mafiosos(?) as I approached Oakwood Clock and turned onto Park Avenue for the run into the park itself and to the meeting point.
As I was a bit early, I took a bimble along the Carriage Drive alongside the lake and took a few pics - I didn't think I'd have chance for more photos later..!




By the spillway wall - next Sunday morning the lake will be full of swimmers trying to avoid the monster pike that reputedly lives in the depth of Waterloo Lake...





The pontoons will be going in here for the ITU World triathlon here - and the hill behind will be filled with cheering crowds





Anyhow, back to the car park just as the three amigos arrived, so gave them a hand getting the bikes off the roof and themselves sorted out, and before I knew it, we were off up the hill towards the Mansion House where the cycling stage will officially start.
Down Mansion Lane and a right onto Street Lane, steadily climbing (and mixing in for a few hundred yards with more sportive stragglers) before heading west along the road. There were a lot of council workers out today, pruning trees, snipping verges and generally tidying up - we'll have to have more major sporting events in town if this is what happens!
Across Harrogate Road and the road started to dip down towards Scott Hall Road (A61), where we turned left onto the dual carriageway for the mainly downhill run that was to come. At the Stainbeck Lane roundabout more council workers were busy filling the potholes, so we scooted round them and as the map of the route supplied is a bit vague (roads will be closed and properly signed next week - hopefully!), decided to push on to the next roundabout (Potternewton Lane), just to make sure we'd covered the whole route!
Round the roundabout and back up the other side of the dual carriageway, mainly climbing now as we headed back for Street Lane, timing it just right for the lights as we turned left onto it for the climb up to the roundabout and onto Stonegate Lane, where we paused for a minute to wait for a straggler to catch up and to assess the route so far.

All sorted it was off down the hill for what was to be nearly two miles of almost constant descending so it was every man for himself 
Unfortunately there are several sets of traffic lights and unlike the triathletes next week we had to stop at them!
Still, good time was made down the hill and I was at the front through Meanwood and almost before I knew it, it was time for the tight right at the lights onto Grove Lane heading for Headingley. Tim unfortunately missed the turn and headed straight on, so several shouts were needed to get him back on track before we headed back on course. After an initial drop, Grove Lane soon starts to climb so I was quite pleased to see the roadside sign flash up that I was still doing 17mph up the hill past the church before we bore left round towards Otley Road where the turning point will be next week.
A quick stop to regroup and we were off again, retracing our route initially downhill (where one or more of our group _might_ have triggered the sad face on the speed activated sign  ) and then the nearly two miles of downhill we'd just completed was now reversed to nearly two miles of climbing! 
Most of it was a fairly steady incline, apart from the section from Meanwood up to the Stainbeck Lane junction which was steep enough to string us out a bit and get the blood pumping.
Stopped at the lights again  before the climb continued all the way up to the roundabout where we turned right back onto Street Lane. Our route now was straight back to the Mansion House and with the wind at our backs we made good time, stopping only for traffic lights.
Now, next week the route will then be repeated, so we were off again. I won't re-run the whole course again here, other the following highlights - first, thanks to the Golf driver who looked straight at me on one roundabout and then pulled out in front of me  secondly, I averaged over 20mph for the segment covering the descent of Stonegate Lane this time (I hit the lights at red again) and I'm ranked 510th!  The fastest time averages over 36mph so I've got a way to go yet  and finally, thanks to the young lady on the dutch style bike who looked straight at me as I was climbing Grove Lane and rode straight through a give way and across in front of me at about 3mph .
Anyway, on with the report...
On the return leg along Street Lane I somehow managed to find myself on the front again, so I got the hammer down and kept it above 20mph for the final mile back to the turning onto Mansion Lane, meaning that I was first back  
There were loads of people out on sighting runs today, including some big groups from a couple of tri clubs, and we had a chat with a few other cyclists about the course, before a slow and steady descent down the shared space of the Carriage Drive back through the park to the Lakeside car park, where I said my farewells and continued alongside the lake and out onto Wetherby Road.
Sensing I'd need a couple of extra kms to get a metric half, I turned onto the Wyke Beck Way cycle route through the woods and out across Easterly Road, before the long steady climb up North Parkway and onto the CSH extension under the Ring Road and then local roads to home, with a final little loop to push the mileage on.

*35.15 miles* (56.56km) in a surprisingly steady *2h 45m* at an average of just *12.7mph*, with *2,047ft* climbed - and a maximum temperature of *23.0°C* (although it felt a lot warmer in the sun).

Lots of positives to take from todays ride though - firstly even though I'm still not firing on all cylinders I more than held my own today so that's a great start, plus it was a fun ride with a good group of lads. The route is pretty good and while it's clearly all on urban roads, I'd forgotten just how green and pleasant parts of this great city can be - something to think about before taking the default option of heading out into the countryside in future, perhaps. And it's this months entry in the half century challenge sorted AND it takes me over 1,000 miles for the year, which given the dreadful cycling start to the year I've had is a real boost. Yep, today it's definitely all good in cycling terms 

And finally, a map that has little artistic merit but shows where I've been:





PS - I'll be tuning in next week to see how the Brownlees get on...


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Up bright and early, and off on the Pro Carbon to meet up with the three triathletes to do the ITU World cycling segment around the streets of north Leeds.
> 
> Expecting a challenge, I set off earlier than needed to get warmed up with a few miles under my belt, so it was the long way round to Roundhay Park - Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the A58 onto Whin Moor Lane, which took me all the way to Shadwell. Then up the hill, down the other side and the climb up to Slaid Hill lights - all pretty standard stuff so far!
> 
> ...


Oh look, you cycled past my brother's house, did you wave?

I know Waterloo lake very well, and the fried breakfast at the boathouse is now a family tradition during our Christmas visits.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh look, you cycled past my brother's house, did you wave?



Of course I waved - I don't think he waved back though...


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2017)

I've not had a ride this weekend so it's been nice to read about all rides and look at the photos. Thanks everyone.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jun 2017)

1st big ride on the new bike , certainly feel less beat up than the old bike .
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1020743900/embed/c2c3e21da43e5c4205c27676a8ef2108aeb0498e


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Of course I waved - I don't think he waved back though...


He wouldn't he's a grumpy Yorkshireman.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2017)

A 12km ride around the local flashes and down the leeds and Liverpool canal, I met some of the young locals


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2017)

After yesterday's mileage miscalulation I planned a ride to get 50 mile ride for the half century challenge with a few e tea miles built in about 56 in total .Out the door at 1000 .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Cossington and up the Wreake valley ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby then the climb of Saxileby hill and out to the single track road on out towards Wartnaby and past nice pies no stopping today .Went left down Lawn lane to Willoughby on the wolds and some roads I not riden for a while .Wysall ,Costock ,East Leake ,West Leake ,Sutton ,Bonnington ,Normanton on soar over the new railway bridge for the first time since it opened . Stanford on soar which is 12 miles from home check the milage and 50 miles would be reached but a 100 km was a possible if I extend the route home . Barrow on Soar ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston with a few extra loops thrown in back home with 62.5 miles in the bag so back to back 100 km rides for the first time and a 300 mile week for the first time


----------



## Zimbob (4 Jun 2017)

Actually yesterday's ride, but only got back to mine today...

Jumped in the van, drove to Helmsdale, jumped on the train to Thurso, and cycled back through the Straths to Helmsdale 



Capture by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr

A lovely day for it, if a trifle headwindy... Stopped en route to clamber up to a broch, and took a wee trip up the RSPB tower at Forsinard too.



Thurso to Hemsdale by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr



Thurso to Hemsdale by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr



Thurso to Hemsdale by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr




Thurso to Hemsdale by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr



Thurso to Hemsdale by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

Another day as ride leader for the pub cycle club (well, tail gunner and broom on this occasion). 24 miles with 16 riders of mixed ability and mixed hardware. There were a few sore bums when we got back but everyone made it round in one piece. From south Leicester we went and bothered Saddington and Bruntingthorpe before returning to bother the beer.






That would be the landlady gurning at the front.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Jun 2017)

Set off today for Brownhill reservoir near Holmfirth. I'd seen the track towards it during my accidental Holmfirth run two weeks ago.
If anyone out there wants to do some serious suspension and trail reading practice this track is for you! Lots of rocks, drops and broken surfacey stuff that I don't have the confidence for at the moment but it definitely gave the Jamis a workout.
Progress was slowed down a bit when I made the mistake of stopping for a chat with the Holme Valley's most racist retired farmer. I needed the rest of the ride to cheer myself up!
Still a very rewarding 26 miles, and proof my Holmfirth climbing from two weeks ago wasn't a fluke!





The view is stunning up there!
This is just after the left turn above Winscar reservoir.




And here is the trusty steed. Sid's Cafe is just across the road, but wanted an outdoor day today.





One good thing about this route is when you come back above Winscar. It's 6.5 miles of flat or downhill to Penistone 

The Jamis is a brilliant and smooth climber and can also handle the rough stuff and downhills. It'll definitely do more than I'm capable of! I'll not dwell on the crock of shoot review that MBR gave it. The only downside for me is the standard fit tyres that can't handle mud and snow. A set of Panaracer Fire XC Pro boots will do it the world of good (don't know whether to go for the red sidewalls though ).
There's a little bit of creakiness up front - I think Evans didn't tighten the fork up enough - or it's worked loose a bit.


----------



## Bryony (4 Jun 2017)

Just a quick 10 mile blast to try out my new bike!! I absolutely love it!




My OH attempting his first selfie while cycling!!


----------



## Ben17 (4 Jun 2017)

A shorter ride this morning, than last week's trek - just over thirteen miles, but with some climbs that really challenged me. I nearly had to get off and walk at one point, but I was determined not to give in, even if my speed at one point fell to under 3MPH!

This was my first mostly on-road trip. Now that I've had the bike a few weeks, I decided I'm stable enough to venture into traffic. With it being a Sunday, I thought it'd be nice and quiet, the best time to go for that first jaunt. 

It was a mixed enjoyment ride, this one. I did like the achievement of getting up those hills, and when I was on them, the winding country lanes were a joy (particularly when going downhill!) However, my route took me on busy A-roads which I liked less. They have adjacent shared-use paths so, I wasn't worried about the volume of vehicles, it was more the noise and smell. I'm wondering if pollution could be a reason for me having a slightly sore throat this evening, although it could also be the lurgy! Next time then, I'll want to try to plot a route that cuts out the biggest roads, even if it means slightly complex route planning. I was also a little disappointed that too late I realised that I'd missed an intended turn, cutting off a chunk of my planned ride - although maybe that was a blessing, since the heavens opened unexpectedly leaving me rather soaked and cold in my t-shirt and shorts (see? Novice!)

I did like seeing a lot of cyclists though, with a few waves or nods hello. Watching a few riders pull away at such speeds on a downhill, that I just couldn't match no matter how hard I tried, was pretty impressive for beginner me.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2017)

Ben17 said:


> A shorter ride this morning, than last week's trek - just over thirteen miles, but with some climbs that really challenged me. I nearly had to get off and walk at one point, but I was determined not to give in, even if my speed at one point fell to under 3MPH!
> 
> This was my first mostly on-road trip. Now that I've had the bike a few weeks, I decided I'm stable enough to venture into traffic. With it being a Sunday, I thought it'd be nice and quiet, the best time to go for that first jaunt.
> 
> ...


Your heading to some nice cycling areas to the east of Higham on the hill . The whole area around Market Bosworth is lovely for cycling . Plenty of cafe stops I was out that way on Saturday went through Stoke Golding


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2017)

After a slow ferry ride , a barman told me that they were saving fuel I rode to Delft from the Hook of Holland. I'd forgotten to get a paper map and although I'd gone through the necessary steps, I had no internet on my phone!
I asked a few people and followed my nose... eventually I found the campsite. I was intending to move on tomorrow but it was so bloody difficult to find I may stay another night!.

I've seen great crested grebe, buzzard and marsh harrier, plus other stuff that doesn't get a mention!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1021428160


----------



## Ben17 (4 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Your heading to some nice cycling areas to the east of Higham on the hill . The whole area around Market Bosworth is lovely for cycling . Plenty of cafe stops I was out that way on Saturday went through Stoke Golding



Good to know, thanks. Stoke Golding was on my original plan that I accidentally cut off. I almost made it up there a little over a week ago when following the Ashby Canal, but turned around about 1.5 miles before as I was already on target for a longest ride and didn't want to push it. But yes, looking at the map, it does seem like there will be a good few places to choose from once I get past Hinckley.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2017)

Ben17 said:


> Good to know, thanks. Stoke Golding was on my original plan that I accidentally cut off. I almost made it up there a little over a week ago when following the Ashby Canal, but turned around about 1.5 miles before as I was already on target for a longest ride and didn't want to push it. But yes, looking at the map, it does seem like there will be a good few places to choose from once I get past Hinckley.


If you follow the canal there's a good cafe at Sutton Wharf right on the canal bank it's where I stopped on Sat always busy but service is pretty quick


----------



## Ben17 (4 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> If you follow the canal there's a good cafe at Sutton Wharf right on the canal bank it's where I stopped on Sat always busy but service is pretty quick



Well, that looks delightful. I'll definitely make it an objective as my distance increases.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2017)

Ben17 said:


> Well, that looks delightful. I'll definitely make it an objective as my distance increases.


It's nice to have a target . Just keep riding and places that seem far away soon come into range as fittness comes


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2017)

Smashing weekend nearly over.. Back to w*rk tomorrow 
A mate and I headed of yesterday afternoon to get a good start for the Norwich 100 BHF ride this morning.
After we'd chucked suitcases into our Travelodge rooms in Norwich, we popped out for a 20 mile leg-stretcher before driving into Hethersett for a meal and several glasses of local cider (well, I drank the cider, he was driving  hic)







Lovely quiet lanes to enjoy on Norfolk dual carriageways..

https://www.strava.com/activities/1019492168

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Then, on Sunday morning, with the alarm clock sounding at 05:45, we met up at the van to drive a couple of miles into Norwich for the BHF 100.






Dead on time of 15 minutes late, we set off in slightly chilly, but sunny weather. After an hour or so, I thought they'd sorted a new route. Eventually, we reached the coast near Happisburgh, and had to turn left along the seafront! Yep, they'd confused me by doing the route anti-clockwise instead of the usual way round.
Hey ho.. now all the downs were ups, and all the ups were downs , and the forecasted wind direction meant that we had a headwind for the 30 miles along the coast.
Being that much earlier to our intended stops, the fish and chip emporiums were still shut. Even the purveyors of ice cream were closed 
We called in at Sherringham feed station, on 50 miles, for a cuppa and a banana, but were underway within 15 minutes, planning our next stop at Holkham Hall, as we thought that, after the hilly bit, with added headwind, would sap our strength a tad..






The run back to Norwich was on the usual route, albeit t'other way round, but then picked up the previous 50 mile course for a while before heading back into the city.
I was slightly miffed that my 100 miles clocked in at a few minutes over 6 hours , but... so it goes... By the finish on over 103 miles, I was more than happy with a 16.3 mph average 





After crossing the line, I was happy to receive a certificate and a beer token for the Adnams Beer Tent  and a slightly scary barmaid 
Still, free beer is free beer!





Crackin' ride.. great weather, but with an occasional 'cooling' headwind, then a much better ride back into the city than in previous years!

Just over 103 miles, my first century for quite a while, at a decent average speed, and in dry, sunny conditions!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1021215765



PS After witnessing several accidents on this ride previously, it was wonderful to have seen no incidents, courteous drivers and some people out on the kerb sides shouting encouragement as we passed by.


----------



## Simontm (5 Jun 2017)

Since I have no commute attm, decided to steal a couple of hours ride since the rain hits later. Up through Sandy Lane and Cobham over to Leatherhead and back down Bookham, Downside, Oxshott.







Outside Bookham's Catholic Church




Wind was an absolute bugger and my legs had forgotten about hills but got up them OK.

So 29 miles later, I've learned that I have to relearn downhill drops. You certainly feel everything going downhill and the bike is skittish as I've said, so at least for now, think I'll lean down on the hoods...or switch to 28s


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jun 2017)

What a day! Brilliant, frustrating, friendship and cycling!

I started my Day in Delft. At the campsite I asked about phone shops. I have a Euro pass, but it ain't working.... the nearest shops were Den Haag or Rotterdam. I wanted to go to neither. I chose Rotterdam as I wanted to go south of there. It's only a bank holiday isn't it! A 2 hour wait and the lovely girl couldn't help. My phone ain't connecting to the network, her sim in my phone did work. She sold me a sim and it didn't work!
Off I set toward Dordrecht. I crossed this massive bridge twice, then up this dodgy road 4 times. I made the decision to go back to Delft, then I saw the Dordrecht sign!
With 4km to go the signs let me down. I'd just been passed by a local, he came back..... 'Dordrecht?' I asked
'Wahumphecht' he replied. I assumed this was what I wanted to hear.
What ensued over the next couple of hours will live long in my memory as Jasper and I rode to Utrecht at a fair old lick!
There I was nearly at my destination, next thing I know I'm 50k away in a different city entirely!
It was excellent.saw some good birds today- marsh Harrier, white storks on nests and black terns.

I'm so glad I had no fixed route as I never intended to come here, but I wouldn't have been able to do it without my mate Jasper


























It did occur to me to tell him that I was going to bloody Dordrecht, but why spoil the fun?


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jun 2017)

Nothing too exciting today. Figured I'd best get my June metric half ride in, so set off at just after 8 this morning, heading to Windsor Great Park in a hope to avoid traffic. No chance, the traffic queue started at Virginia Water, but nice to scoot all the way along the outside After 10 miles the legs decided to get hurty in a not nice way, so magic tablet taken and eased off the pace for a bit. Normally the tablets take the pain off in about 20 minutes, but not today, so headed for home after 16 miles. After 20 miles the pain went off, so route adjusted and got the 50km done.
Bloomin' windy out there today, and my ride in to work tonight was fast, which means the ride home in the morning will be tough...


----------



## Gareth C (5 Jun 2017)

Not today, but just got back from Scotland...

*BLAIR ATHOLL TO KINGUSSIE*
Iain had somehow acquired a stomach upset, so it wasn’t a done deal that he’d be on the ride. However, we set off after a quick (and late) breakfast in the water mill cafe. The first 17km were alongside the A9 on quiet back roads, then the old A9, now a dedicated cycleway, and ultimately across the busy A9 and up into the hills.





The next section to Loch An Duin is a 7km climb up increasingly remote countryside. Malcolm managed to break his chain, necessitating a workshop stop, then we tackle the single track section on the steep slope beside the loch.







Once past the loch the estate track resumes and we pass another two large lochs as we make progress down Glen Tromie.




The track goes gradually downhill and speed is high. On the tarmac we find an adder trying to warm up.






Emerging from Glen Tromie into Strathspey we pass Ruthven Barracks before finishing for the day in Kingussie. Iain has made it, Malcolms bike is still working, and we arrive just before the rain starts! Just under 60km done – same again tomorrow.





Overview/inspiration on Bikepacking.com. Today’s route: 58 km, 786m of climbing.


----------



## Gareth C (5 Jun 2017)

*KINGUSSIE TO TOMINTOUL*
Today was a day of two halves: relatively warm and still in the morning, then breezy and showery in the afternoon. Iain was feeling somewhat better, but still not 100%. We made good time north on the backroad from Kingussie.




There was then the forest section over to Loch an Eilean and then beautiful flowing singletrack to Loch Morlich, where we stopped at the cafe for lunch (and the rain started).












After a delicious lunch, we headed out via the green loch up to Ryvoan Bothy.




The next 30km was navigating “lumpy” countryside around the Braes of Abernethy. As well as being lumpy, this also led to us losing count of the number of river crossings we made!










The last section had a few killer hills, a fast downhill to the road. The road was the sting in the tail: uphill, strong sidewind and further than we thought.

The good news is as I write this, were showered and dry in the Smugglers Hostel. Due to the safe bike storage being full of “stuff” our bikes are being housed in a spare room: I’ve resisted tucking it into one of the beds.

Overview/inspiration on Bikepacking.com. Today’s route: 64 km, 1008m of climbing.


----------



## Gareth C (5 Jun 2017)

*TOMINTOUL TO BRAEMAR*
A relatively short (40km) day, but it turned out to be the hardest yet due to (a) the amount of climbing, and (b) the fatigue in our legs from the previous days. The weather was set fair, but chilly in the morning. After 10km, however, windproofs were off, and the rest of the day was riding in T shirts under blue skies.

First order of the day was a steady climb alongside the big, shallow, clear and beautiful River Avon to the Linn of Avon.













Beyond here the land rover track gradually deteriorates and the gradual climb becomes interspersed with short, sharp climbs.








We finally arrive at the top of the glen for a wonderful kilometre of singletrack.











At the far end of the loch, it’s time for lunch, so why not go to the beach?







We knew the next section had “a bit of a climb”, but before we get to it, there are one-or-two other obstacles to overcome.




On the way up the big climb, the expansive views do their best to take our minds off the pain in our legs.







Finally we’re at the summit, and have a long blast down the hill towards Braemar.




The descent is steep and loose, but fun!











After arriving at the River Dee and time-trialling along the road to Braemar, it’s time for high tea.





Overview/inspiration on Bikepacking.com. Today’s route: 40 km, 867m of climbing.


----------



## Gareth C (5 Jun 2017)

*BRAEMAR TO BLAIR ATHOLL*
The final day of our Cairngorm loop, taking us up to 200km. The sunshine of yesterday was gone, and in its place overcast skies and headwinds…

Iain was recovering well from his stomach upset, but Malcolm had succombed in the night (plus he was already empty from the exertions of yesterday). However, all the team set off, and there was an initial rolling 10km along an undulating road to the (spectacular) Linn of Dee.










After some sightseeing at the Linn, it was time for some off road estate track riding upstream alongside the Dee to the (inappropriately named) White Bridge.








At this point we turn for home and head south west for a river crossing, then past Bynack Lodge.






The track gets smaller, rougher, more undulating and certainly boggier as we head towards the watershed.




We are eventually in the upper reaches of Glen Tilt, which is a very long dead-straight valley (and also allegedly superb mountain biking). The upper reaches are steep, super technical, and consequently slow progress.










Eventually we arrive at the Bridge of Tarf for a lunch stop and to take in the amazing place we find ourselves in.




From here on the riding becomes easier, but even as the River Tilt descends towards. Blair Atholl, the headwind ensures we are still working hard.












After a nasty little climb, we reach nearly 60km/h on the way into Blair Castle. Having seen virtually nobody over four days in the remote hills, it’s a little surreal to be dodging tourists as we speed through the castle grounds on our dirty bikes.
On hitting the main road we head immediately to the water mill cafe, where we started this journey fours days ago. Lap one complete!
Absolute kudos to Iain and Malcolm for getting around when not feeling 100%. A massive challenging ride in wild, hard terrain, but with good company!

Overview/inspiration on Bikepacking.com. Today’s route: 48 km, 672m of climbing.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2017)

Brilliant write ups @Gareth C


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

Wow!!!


----------



## sotkayak (6 Jun 2017)

Great blog ,pics and route , @Gareth C ....Must do some of that route sometime ...(A perfect ad for Scottish tourism ! )


----------



## Gareth C (6 Jun 2017)

sotkayak said:


> Great blog ,pics and route , @Gareth C ....Must do some of that route sometime ...(A perfect ad for Scottish tourism ! )



Thanks! I didi get accused of working for Scottish Tourism, but my pictures from Fort William at the weekend made up for it - midges, lots of midges... Some pictures from the racing...





Spectators arriving.





And I thought my bike took some hammer.





The wee beasties.





Maximum points on the "sideways-o-meter"





Minnaar the Winner!


----------



## rugby bloke (6 Jun 2017)

A busy weekend but managed to get for a couple of nice rides:
On Saturday I set out heading East then went for a wander North and West and even managed to find a decent place for coffee and cake in Moulton. 37 Miles.






On Sunday it was distinctly breezy so I thought I would head West into the wind and hopefully get the benefit of the wind through the lumpy middle section. According to my bike computer I had ridden 60 miles,which was the plan but Strava pegged me back to 57 - an alternative fact if ever I heard one ! Just about managed to dodge the rain, after watching it coming in from the west all morning.





Good to get some proper miles under the wheels, feeling slightly more prepares for the Rutland sportive next week.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jun 2017)

I went for a nice little ride round the Peak District on Sunday...It was sunny but chilly at 5AM as the early mists burnt off. I had a nice little warmup riding from Hartington to Bakewell via Long Dale, reaching the start of the Peak Epic Sportive at Lady Manners School just after half six (beat the queues this year). I was thinking this is going to be a good day! After tackling the Medium route (a bagatelle at 64 miles) last June on the hottest day of the year, I felt really ready for this one -went the distance now I'm not gonna stop!
And....we're off and straight into the first climb up through the woods by Bakewell golf course. It's a nice steady one, but I was thinking, "steady the buffs there Mr Cholmondley-Warner, you've still got a long way and a lot of climbs to go", as I saw how hard some of the other guys were going at it. What goes up must come down, and soon it was time to tackle the next climb up Longstone Edge, which has one steep bit and then it's fairly steady after that. The views from the top in the early morning sunshine were cracking and so was the descent which followed, towards Monsal Head and then Cressbrook. A steady climb up through the woods, a short sprint along the lanes and then I arrived at the first feed station at Litton (Garibaldi biscuits, amazeballs!).I'd just made my target time of an hour and a half, so time for a little rest and refuel before the next stretch to Edale ...a trifling 32 and a bit miles with a few more climbs.
Most of the this section was new to me, as I hadn't ridden over this side of the Peak District so much, but I really enjoyed it, especially the views from the road passing the Barrel Inn near Bretton (there can't be many pubs with better views than this)-the moors of the Dark Peak were getting closer now. More ups and downs and busy roads followed as we rode through Hathersage and up towards Higger Tor. It was a relief to escape the traffic and be able to enjoy the ride. I settled into a steady pace and after one more climb up towards Bamford Edge, it felt like five minutes later when I was sprinting along the road near Bradwell.... but also thinking don't relax too soon, as the next climb is a real beast. Yes, it was time for Bradwell Moor! I'd done this one before when I worked for the YHA at Edale,so I knew what was coming, but I could see some of the other guys were really suffering, as their bikes were geared more for sprints on the flat than Peak District climbs (to the guy in the blue top just in front of me....I hope you've recovered-it was worth it in the end). After topping out, the first splatters of rain appeared, but it was just a splattering for now, as I enjoyed some nice easy riding through Castleton and Hope towards Edale. Then the rain got a bit more serious, but the sun came out again as I neared the feed station,just under 3 hours after leaving Litton. I even managed to bag the last sausage roll, so that was good timing.
The next climb up Mam Tor was one I'd done loads of times before when I worked at Edale YHA, so I just settled in and enjoyed the views, knowing that I was nearly at the halfway point of the ride (woahhhhh -oahhhhhhh livin' on a prayer...), with a nice long downhill towards Chapel to follow...just the Sittinglow and Hanging Rocks climbs to come before Whaley Bridge. The Sittinglow climb didn't feel too painful, and I even got complimented on my efforts by a fellow rider (thanks to the man in the Blackheath Velo top !). After a few more ups and downs round the side of Combs Moss (this stretch of road is always a pleasure to ride), and compliments on my bike ,it was time to take on probably the toughest climb of the day. I was glad I'd practised on the likes of Wrynose,Blea Tarn and The Struggle, as in the words of another sufferer, it was "just relentless". But it felt great afterwards! Oh yes, the rain...it started chucking it down in earnest at Whaley Bridge and only got worse after that. The climb up to Pym Chair carpark was a nice gentle one, after the initial steeper bits leaving Whaley Bridge, the mist and low cloud were swirling around as the cotton grasses waves in the wind. I zipped downhill into the Goyt Valley, which I a beautiful place even in the rain, and eventually the next feed station at Derbyshire Bridge came into view (along with a crowd of very bedraggled riders). The rain got even heavier, and I seriously contemplated giving up, but not for long-I just thought I can do this, just get going again (eye of the tiger man, eye of the tiger)
Right, just one last uphill stretch before the Cat and Fiddle. As I waited to cross the road, an ambulance went screaming past me -this road doesn't have the best reputation, but luckily I was soon off it and flying through Macc Forest (some quality on and offroad riding round here, bikepickers) towards Langley, the Dane Valley and the final feed station at Flash. The rain gradually slacked off before stopping and even better, the sun came out and I started drying out. I was also catching up with several riders who'd left Derbyshire Bridge well before me and arrived in Flash with time to spare. I even managed a nifty trackstand in Langley to avoid an oncoming Audi-vorsprung durch technik as they say!
The tea and coffee at the Flash feed station were just perfect, as everyone was feeling it a bit by then. When I left Flash , it was nearly 5:10 PM. The cutoff point for finishing the ride was 6:30 PM. I had to do 18 and a bit miles with 2 tough climbs, plus assorted smaller ones in an hour 20 minutes.. and I did!
I caught up with a group of riders who'd left Flash a little ahead of me, stayed with them for a while through Longnor and Crowdecote, then up a lovely little climb with 20% sections and hairpin bends , before sprinting hard for the finish. This was when I was glad I hadn't gone too hard on the first few climbs, and I enjoyed the sunshine and the views as Bakewell got ever closer. Once I'd despatched that nasty little hill near Over Haddon, the finish line felt only minutes away and I just made it in time....Yeahaaaa great baaalls of fire!I got snapped by the event photographer, then enjoyed a few nibbles as I watched the rest of the riders trickling in-chapeau! to all of you for sticking it out in those conditions and commiserations to everyone who had to drop out. Also chapeau! to the guys at Dark & White events for doing a cracking job organising everything and keeping us fed and watered.
After all that I just had a nice relaxing ride in the evening sunshine back to Hartington, via the Royal Oak at Hurdlow (a fine place for a pitstop btw). Bring on the next one!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I went for a nice little ride round the Peak District on Sunday...It was sunny but chilly at 5AM as the early mists burnt off. I had a nice little warmup riding from Hartington to Bakewell via Long Dale, reaching the start of the Peak Epic Sportive at Lady Manners School just after half six (beat the queues this year). I was thinking this is going to be a good day! After tackling the Medium route (a bagatelle at 64 miles) last June on the hottest day of the year, I felt really ready for this one -went the distance now I'm not gonna stop!
> And....we're off and straight into the first climb up through the woods by Bakewell golf course. It's a nice steady one, but I was thinking, "steady the buffs there Mr Cholmondley-Warner, you've still got a long way and a lot of climbs to go", as I saw how hard some of the other guys were going at it. What goes up must come down, and soon it was time to tackle the next climb up Longstone Edge, which has one steep bit and then it's fairly steady after that. The views from the top in the early morning sunshine were cracking and so was the descent which followed, towards Monsal Head and then Cressbrook. A steady climb up through the woods, a short sprint along the lanes and then I arrived at the first feed station at Litton (Garibaldi biscuits, amazeballs!).I'd just made my target time of an hour and a half, so time for a little rest and refuel before the next stretch to Edale ...a trifling 32 and a bit miles with a few more climbs.
> Most of the this section was new to me, as I hadn't ridden over this side of the Peak District so much, but I really enjoyed it, especially the views from the road passing the Barrel Inn near Bretton (there can't be many pubs with better views than this)-the moors of the Dark Peak were getting closer now. More ups and downs and busy roads followed as we rode through Hathersage and up towards Higger Tor. It was a relief to escape the traffic and be able to enjoy the ride. I settled into a steady pace and after one more climb up towards Bamford Edge, it felt like five minutes later when I was sprinting along the road near Bradwell.... but also thinking don't relax too soon, as the next climb is a real beast. Yes, it was time for Bradwell Moor! I'd done this one before when I worked for the YHA at Edale,so I knew what was coming, but I could see some of the other guys were really suffering, as their bikes were geared more for sprints on the flat than Peak District climbs (to the guy in the blue top just in front of me....I hope you've recovered-it was worth it in the end). After topping out, the first splatters of rain appeared, but it was just a splattering for now, as I enjoyed some nice easy riding through Castleton and Hope towards Edale. Then the rain got a bit more serious, but the sun came out again as I neared the feed station,just under 3 hours after leaving Litton. I even managed to bag the last sausage roll, so that was good timing.
> The next climb up Mam Tor was one I'd done loads of times before when I worked at Edale YHA, so I just settled in and enjoyed the views, knowing that I was nearly at the halfway point of the ride (woahhhhh -oahhhhhhh livin' on a prayer...), with a nice long downhill towards Chapel to follow...just the Sittinglow and Hanging Rocks climbs to come before Whaley Bridge. The Sittinglow climb didn't feel too painful, and I even got complimented on my efforts by a fellow rider (thanks to the man in the Blackheath Velo top !). After a few more ups and downs round the side of Combs Moss (this stretch of road is always a pleasure to ride), and compliments on my bike ,it was time to take on probably the toughest climb of the day. I was glad I'd practised on the likes of Wrynose,Blea Tarn and The Struggle, as in the words of another sufferer, it was "just relentless". But it felt great afterwards! Oh yes, the rain...it started chucking it down in earnest at Whaley Bridge and only got worse after that. The climb up to Pym Chair carpark was a nice gentle one, after the initial steeper bits leaving Whaley Bridge, the mist and low cloud were swirling around as the cotton grasses waves in the wind. I zipped downhill into the Goyt Valley, which I a beautiful place even in the rain, and eventually the next feed station at Derbyshire Bridge came into view (along with a crowd of very bedraggled riders). The rain got even heavier, and I seriously contemplated giving up, but not for long-I just thought I can do this, just get going again (eye of the tiger man, eye of the tiger)
> ...


A rider I rode with recently and follow on strava did this one .13500 feet plus of climbing is proper hilly . He is serious quick but he managed 13.8 mph so I now it was hard . Well done that @Maverick Goose


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> A rider I rode with recently and follow on strava did this one .13500 feet plus of climbing is proper hilly . He is serious quick but he managed 13.8 mph so I now it was hard . Well done that @Maverick Goose


Thanks!


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jun 2017)

Well that wasn't fun. Last nights commute in to work was hard going, the wind was horrible and seemed to be willing me to go home, but on the plus side it wasn't raining.
Unlike tis morning at 7 o'clock when it was time to ride homeIt was raining really quite a lot, are largely of the horizontal type That was a tough 8 miles home this morning. I took the slightly shorter route, but fighting 45mph winds after a 12hr night shift I don't think it mattered whether I was doing 5 miles or 50 miles. Soaked through on the bottom half after a mile, on the plus side the top stayed bone dry, still loving the Endura FS260 waterproof. I don't mind getting wet, but it got to the point where being blown around was dangerous, so tonight I've used common sense and bought the van. Took just as long to get to work, oh how I hate sitting in traffic


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2017)

Being somewhat behind target I was desperate to do some cycling. So I went out yesterday afternoon despite the moist atmosphere. Today's, of course was simply wet! By the time I'd actually set off it was raining and the first canal bridge I came to was useful as a shelter while I put a jacket on. I commented to a passing cyclist that I'd timed it badly, he smugly commented that he would soon be home!

I hadn't travelled far when I came across this chap, he attracted a number of people who stood nearby hoping for some action. He was still there on my return.







Somewhat later there was this other fisherman.






I was riding a bit faster along the towpath, partly because there were few people around and partly to keep warm. It was not a nice day, and I'd also pumped my tyres up harder than is comfortable on the towpath.

I rode a bit slower when I rode along Pix Farm Lane for as I came around the corner I could see the sign warning of resurfacing. I certainly didn't make top speed on that segment. (video to follow)



My best time along here is 2:37, the best time is 1:49.8, I did it yesterday in 4:26.8.






10.4 miles max 17 avg 7.2 mph. Year to date, 164.7 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## Donger (6 Jun 2017)

Missed Sunday's club ride due to a sudden eldercare crisis with Mrs Donger's uncle in Nottingham, and we've been either up and down the motorway or else stuck near the phone ever since, cringeing whenever it rings. A bit of a blast from the past for me. Was going stir crazy after 6 days without a ride, so after we'd received some more encouraging news, I was pleased to get the green light.

Just the usual flat 20 mile return trip to Frampton on Severn and back, but the weather was far from the usual today. Was soaked through twice on this ride (heavy rain and hail), but completely dried out again twice in the combination of sunshine and wind in between the showers. Horrendous headwind on the way out .... went hell for leather along the village green in Frampton, but only recorded a speed of 8.6mph!!  The return trip was a breeze. Literally. Barely had to put in any effort to hit 16mph and could have gone much faster if I'd wanted to.

Today just went to prove that the weather really doesn't matter. It is possible to love every minute of a ride even when it's blowing a gale and tipping buckets. It's just nice to be able to get out there at all, and you have to count your blessings if you can get out. Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to turn out for an audax on Saturday. I've talked a few friends into signing up for their first one, and it might be considered bad form not to turn up myself!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jun 2017)

So after a wet, hurricane day In Utrecht and more rain and wind forecast Thursday & Friday I've decided to cut my losses rather than stay in hotels.

It's been a funny week. My original plan was to cycle home from Plymouth, but with Mrs Dave's sleepless night on Thursday and a wedding on Friday she didn't fancy the drive home. Added to this was a time limit, the boy wonder had to be in work by 5 pm Saturday, so it was easier for me to drive back.

Instead of doing a ride from home I chose Holland. If I'd have stayed in the Uk I'd have had a rough day too on Tuesday. Trust me to take off the dodgy week in June (and there's one most years!)

So today's ride was a bloody saga I can tell you. I found the central station in Utrecht easily, but buying a ticket proved to be fun. I had to talk to a woman through an intercom on 4 different occasions. The machine didn't like my card. Eventually a passer by told me to go upstairs and speak to a human (I love Dutch people, they're great!) So I had to carry my bike up 2 flights of steps as my pannier wouldn't let the rear wheel in the groove. 

I took the train to Schiedam central, changing at Rotterdam central, more stairs!
The station bloke told me I needed platform 8. I found it. There was a train on platform 9 just behind me for a good 5 minutes. As it pulled away I noticed it said Schiedam central! I only had to wait a few minutes!

Once on the train I watched the wet world go by, trees bent double. The train stopped, no announcement. A whistle blew...... oh sh1t! This was my stop!!!
I just escaped. What a dickhead!

It was piddling down outside, so I got kitted up. I eventually found a Hoek sign and set off into a bloody hurricane. There were tree branches everywhere, drips on me nose that I was afraid to wipe off as I didn't want to let go of the bars!

Then the signs dried up. I'll admit to getting a bit sweary. I also knew it was dead funny. Round and round in circles I went. A lovely lady helped me, and then another, and another. All 3 were lovely but one was hot! Her attractiveness sent away my woes for a while!

I entered Maasluis. 
A windmill 





The red bike route sign sent me into a school car park. I went round the front, flayed by the wind. A staff member was out the front trying to light a fag. He laughed, I pulled comedy pain faces!
More confusion followed. An old fella redirected me. At a junction another lack of signs. A couple of builders came to my aid. With all the red signs was a tiny GREEN sign..... oh yes, change the colour now why don't you!

This fun ride was about to take a turn for the slightly more interesting.. a Dutch mountain. Hoek van Holland- 10K! This was 10k up the Neiuwwater, a dead straight open channel of water with a 30mph headwind!





Off in the distance are a couple of tower blocks, about 3k further on is where I joined the party. There were some nice wildflowers-vipers bugloss, poppy, bladder campion and Rosa rugosa growing prostrate, no bloody wonder!

The Stenna boat came into view, I got a spurt of energy. Up a rise on the dyke, on the down bit I went backwards as a gust took me. There were several places along this 10k that I nearly came off!

The lovely girl at the kiosk changed my booking for €2.40.

I would have got the train to Hoek, but as the song goes, this train don't stop here anymore 





My next task is to find a place to camp In Harwich, I think there is a pub 4 miles from the terminal. 

I may ride home tomorrow, but I might ride to Ipswich and take a train, I'll see how the wind blows.

And so to sum up. Mistakes-a paper map would have been good, but I didn't know I was coming until Saturday evening!

Phones- Mrs Dave says I have a knack of f*cking up technology. I have a European data pass but it wouldn't work. I will go and roast EE.

Did I enjoy it? Of course I did!

Am I now going to the pub with Mrs Dave, Patrick & Christine on Friday night? 

Yes, I am.


----------



## Simontm (7 Jun 2017)

Stole a few more hours this morning with a meandering 44 miles to Windsor and back, mostly in headwind. For some reason I ended up on the A30 to Staines but most of that was coned off so had a lane to myself (they had just set them out so no works going on).





The two maps are because for some reason my phone lost all signal so had to restart it and strava.
Despite the wind kept up a good average even with the bike sometimes blowing out from under me! Bike's still impressing me but there was a sound on each full revolution that was bugging me- turned out to be the plastic tag I didn't realise was still on the disc rotor.
Up to Windsor for a coke and flapjack stop...



... then back down through Runnymede where an impatient Chrysler almost spoiled my day.
Back through to Walton via thameside then Hurst Park road and a group of forlorn kids looking through the school fence at their ball. To much cheers , I stopped and returned the ball. 'If one kid in the future can look kindly at the large Lycra-clad cyclists in the future,' I thought, 'Then that truncated segment would be worth it!'
Job done I rode off into the sunset...



...well nearly into the back of a BMW that broke suddenly later on. My hydraulics are good, didn't expect an endo!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jun 2017)

6 of us met in Upton. Pete M, Sara P, Margaret PR, Rich B, Jules H and lil ole me. Ralph R turned up for a brief chat before heading off with a "jobs to be done" excuse. The wind was strong and some concern was expressed about the route. Reassured we headed off as per plan down the Hams and over the Severn at Haw Bridge. We took the usual round by Deerhurst to cross the A38 and head over the open ground to Gotherington. At Gretton Sara headed home whilst we took a few yards to check out the Steam Railway station at Greet. Further on we paused at the bridge where the steam train was expected. Sure enough it chuffed through smoothly. Now it was just a small hill to the cafe above Hailes Abbey.

Our return would involve some headwind we thought. Fortunately the westerly had swung to a south westerly so, with a bit of a modification we were able to take shelter from the hedges. It was the usual run by Stanway and on to Wormington where brain nav selected the Aston Somerville run for a change and more hedges. Things went well over the open ground from Hinton Cross. Around the northern flanks of Bredon Hill lead us to battle that wind by Great Comberton. Now we were on a standard run so we knew the next headwind section would be up to Strensham. All good tho' as Rich was riding well today so we only needed to knock a rev off occasionally. Back in Upton we headed our separate ways with me taking my standard run back. Lovely outing and we did manage to neutralise the worst of that wind. 73 smiles today.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> A busy weekend but managed to get for a couple of nice rides:
> On Saturday I set out heading East then went for a wander North and West and even managed to find a decent place for coffee and cake in Moulton. 37 Miles.
> 
> View attachment 355819
> ...


You were that close to mine that you could have popped in for a cuppa!!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2017)

Todays ride, posted, rarely, today!
After an 01:45 finish at w*rk and bed at 02:45, this morning, the alarm clock was set for the stupid time of 07:15 

Still, the plan was already in place. Call into a mates house at about 08:45, then onto meet up with another friend at 09:15 to push into a headwind that varied between 20 mph and 35 mph all the way to Daventry to watch the amazing ladies set off on the Women's Tour.





Firstly though, we wandered through the Team area. This is the Canyon disc brake setup atop the team car.






A bell sounded when there were 4 minutes to the off, then at 2 minutes, a respectful minutes silence was held in memory of the recent attacks. 
Once helmets were donned, they set off on a circuit of the town before the start at Long Buckby.






As the ladies left for their 100 miles (without a cake stop!!), we had other plans....






Off to the Whilton Marina cafe for syrup sponge and custard washed down with a cuppa 



And a video of the start..

Fully sustained, we headed back to Northampton. Happily, we had a tailwind most of the way back, with time to call into the historical Gt. Brington church for a looksee before going our separate ways home.

Home on 40 miles, happy with a great day out. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1025115519



Apparently, according to a lass I know who txt me earlier, I'm on the telly by the start line


----------



## jayonabike (8 Jun 2017)

100k solo non stop ride

I've been off work this week and was hoping to get a few rides in but the weather has been awful. Today's forecast wasn't as bad (18mph winds and a small chance of rain) so I decided to go out but with no planned route or distance. After 30 minutes or so I felt good and decided to head to Thame and loop back, a ride of 60 miles or so. As I went through Gt.Missenden the road I needed was closed for resurfacing.
Bugger. 
I thought I'd just ride and see where I ended up. Wendover was up next then over to the lanes and villages south of Leighton Buzzard. By this time it was pi$$ing down so I started heading home. Not far from home I had 53 miles on the Garmin, the rain had stopped so I added a few more miles to give me the 100k
Hard work in the wind but thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2017)

Just a 4 mile tootle today to and from the polling station.

Had kitted up to do a longer ride, but I bailed out as I was being blown across the road by some of the stronger gusts.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jun 2017)

After a missed commute last night as I ran Cubs so bit short on time, I was back on the bike tonight. Much more pleasant now the wind has dropped a little, a little rain at 3 miles turned into a lot of rain at 5 miles so a pause to don wet weather jacket before extending the commute an extra couple of miles.
Hoping to get a bit of time off soon, itching to get the ICE Trice out again.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jun 2017)

Ride from Wednesday as we were coming home yesterday

It was rather a sad visit to Devonn as the main pupose of our stay was to see Mrs S's brother who is very ill and who ended our stay in hospital
We also met up with family who were visiting which took much of the time.

With poor weather, I only managed 3 rides

Went on a loop to Slapton Ley alongside the lake and up the very steep hill. inland and back again.
27.59 miles with 2635 feet of climbing
11.9 mph average

Was managing the steep climb out of Slapton Village until rear wheel hit some dirt and spun out to one side. No chance of getting started again.
However though all rides were short with lots of clmbing did reasonably well.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1024987402

The 3 rides totalled only 68 miles with 7582 feet of climbing


----------



## rugby bloke (9 Jun 2017)

Finally going stir crazy after 3 days off the bike because of the weather. The wind had at least dropped to a sensible speed and the rain did not look very close. In the end it was still pretty windy and there were some hairy moments being blown sideways riding down the Bedford Road whilst mixing it with the commuter traffic. Funnily enough I did not see another cyclist out ! 26 wobbly miles, it killed the time nicely until it was time to watch Paula.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jun 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I had to replace a snapped spoke in the rear wheel so that meant off with the cassette and out with the spoke key. I got it straight and back together. It is always with a little trepidation that I get on a bike who's wheel I have repaired but, detecting no calamity in the first few hundred metres, I pressed on.
> 
> I must have pushed slightly harder tonight as I beat my best time with an average 16.7mph
> 
> Will try to get out again at the weekend.


In the past I have replace spokes no problem and retrued as necessar.
As I have better wheels now with flat spokes, have not yet had to do it

Short sharp showers have deterred me from riding today


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jun 2017)

I decided to take my mountain bike out today to get a bit of shelter from the wind.
From Hardwick to Caldecote across the fields, a farmer was taking the windy opportunity to burn stuff that smelled like tyres, naughty boy.

On the hill into Kingston I had to turn round to take this pic, a great illustration of the last few hours. 'We're still up at the top of the pole, but only just!'






Along the Wimpole Way, muddy in places from the rain. At the top of the ridge I took this gloomy picture looking toward Royston





I zoomed down the hill and into the estate, taking the obligatory pic





Out of the Arrington gate and up the winding lane through the village. The wheat field made me stop and admire the view





Before climbing the steep hill up to Hayley I went off road to see Clopton medieval village. A few soil mounds and stuff....





https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clopton,_Cambridgeshire

Up the hill I went and then took a bridleway that eventually brought me out at the Red House. On the way I was stopped by these good lookers...








This bracket fungus made me put my brakes on sharp, it was impressive! 
Here is another pic for scale





Between the Red House and Bourn I gave it some welly, luckily there was nobody around, I was flying.

More wheat fields were making me take photos 





https://www.strava.com/activities/1028075888

A nice, blowy 26 miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jun 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Ride from Wednesday as we were coming home yesterday
> 
> It was rather a sad visit to Devonn as the main pupose of our stay was to see Mrs S's brother who is very ill and who ended our stay in hospital
> We also met up with family who were visiting which took much of the time.
> ...



Like for the ride @Stonechat not the reason for being there.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jun 2017)

A much nicer ride home at 0300hrs this morning, the wind had died off a bit, no rain and quite mild. Amusingly I nearly dozed off whilst riding along, only happened once before now, not sure it's possible to actually fall asleep whilst riding mind...
Woken far too early by DPD delivering a fridge for the campervan, but once I'm awake there's no going back to bed so out with the Brompton and off to Sainsburys for some mushrooms (smaller than @Dave 123 s I might add). Have now fettled the loose headset on the Boardman CX during one of those short sharp showers, another 60 miles and it's time for a new chain and cassette.


----------



## srw (9 Jun 2017)

Amersham to Guildford on the touring tandem, via Windsor Great Park and Woking.

It's a heavy bike!


----------



## Simontm (9 Jun 2017)

So Accuweather got its forecast back to front and I got soaked. The planned 20 miler curtailed to 15 as I thought sod this for a lark. As I got home the sun appeared and blue skies abound, but since my feet were now swimming I called it a day.
And carbon doesn't melt, fancy that


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jun 2017)

I was a bit late heading out today. But I did make the effort. Quite windy out there so I took to the lanes on the way south to avoid some of it. Then I had it relatively easy out to The Mythe and on up to Bredon. Even the ramp to Conderton seemed fairly easy. Surely I'd pay for this I thought. Still no trouble to Pershore but as I'd picked the Croome route back I was expecting to be exposed on the open ground on the way to Upton. So it proved as my average pace began to drop away. Even so I made it across the River for the run back from Upton. My pace actually rose again. Now that was a good one today. 53 smiles


----------



## gavgav (9 Jun 2017)

The relentless rain and gales finally gave way to some warmer sunshine and so I got out for a short ride after work. Still windy, but nothing like it has been for most of the week.

Headed through Meole and out onto the road to Hook A Gate and Annscroft, before turning out of the wind to Stapleton. Called at dad's for a chat and then pressed on to Condover, where I patiently waited at the roadworks for a green light. They turned to green, I set off and a stupid woman in a Chelsea Tractor came up to the opposite end of the roadworks, decided she couldn't possibly wait and stormed through on red at a ridiculous speed   But of course it's only us cyclists that jump red lights isnt it .

Continued on at good speed to Betton and home, with 14.7 miles done and a average speed of 14.1 mph, the first time I've ever broken the 14 mph average speed barrier


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Jun 2017)

I had the toughest time finding this thread!  I hadn't viewed it for a while, and just assumed it would be in one of the cycling-related sub-forums.  

Anyway, this morning I did another training ride for my European Alps trip, for which I leave on Wednesday week.  I got up at 6 and left at 6:35, returning home around 12pm. Given that it's winter here, it doesn't even start getting light until about 7am, plus it was freezing cold. My Garmin GPS computer said it got as low as -0.5°C on the way to the mountain.  Even during the ride, it stayed mostly below 6°C.

I live only 15km from the start of the nearest climb up Mt Dandenong, conveniently enough. It's ideal for climbing training, with at least 4 major roads leading up it, and several minor variations, with grades ranging from an easy 4.5% to a punishing 25%, depending on which road you choose. The suburbs around it are all at about 180m elevation, and the mountain summit is 633m, so one climb is typically about 500m climbing (no, not 450m, because there's a bit of descending in there too).

I'm now sitting here with that pleasant ache in my legs meaning that I gave the legs a jolly good workout without overdoing it. I rode up the mountain 3 times, for a total of about 88.5km with 1775m climbing. If I do this enough times between now and Wednesday week, it will definitely help on the trip, because over 14 days of riding, the trip will see me averaging about 80km and 2000m climbing per day, so today wasn't too different from that.

Also, the average grade over just the climbing part of today's ride (I have an application which measures this) was about 7.35%, which isn't that different to some European Alpine or Pyrenean climbs.

When I got up to the summit the first time (about 9am), Melbourne was visible in the distance, with the area around the mountain covered in mist:






To put the above in context, as I said, Mt Dandenong summit is 633m up, and Melbourne is at about 20m, and about 35km away in a straight line.

Elevation and temperature profiles are below also, for those who like diagrams  :


----------



## Aravis (10 Jun 2017)

A good opportunity yesterday for a ride I've had planned for a while. It was still pretty windy so frequent changes of direction were definitely a good thing. The final total was 120.3 miles, and an outline which I think is recognisable:






Once of the nice things about creating an artistic outline is that it forces you to find local roads you've never used before. This was particularly true yesterday in the dorsal fin area. Completing the nose meant two crossings of the Malverns at quite a late stage. That was fun too, I think. At the top there was the reward of this view:






There was some promise yesterday that the wind might slacken later on so I rode in a clockwise direction. However, as seemed likely, any softening of the wind came too late and the final 25 miles from Worcester turned into a real battle. This may sound a bit feeble, but I never like to see a moving average speed on Strava below 20km/h, and I could tell it would be touch and go. I did get there, with a couple of tenths to spare.

The altimeter seems to have me finishing belong sea level, suggesting that atmospheric pressure rose during the day. Does that make it noticeably harder to pedal into the wind? Often I think it does. Or maybe moist, humid air is easier to slip through.


----------



## Simontm (10 Jun 2017)

Short 25 today. Round Kingston, Hampton, up to Laleham via Shepperton Studios then a nice stroll back down the river to Chertsey, Weybridge, Walton then into a parade waiting to start in Molesey cue much excuse me's, sorries etc then home.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2017)

A very nice 45 miles earlier this morning on my Panasonic decided to head up towards Kelmarsh .












And find some new roads and Villages like Thorpe Underwood I also found some small slopes . 

Homeward leg was mostly new to me roads is Haselbeach, Cottersbrook, Creaton, Brixworth, Spratton, Church Brampton and then Boughton , Moulton.







After Moulton came Overstone and Sywell then home via the mad mile. 

Dry to start with a few short showers and the wind started to pick up towards home .


----------



## jayonabike (10 Jun 2017)

Saturday morning ride

I was meeting up with a mate to do a few miles at 9.30, but as I was ready by just after 9 I thought I'd get a couple of miles in to warm the legs up. I did a little loop my side of town and got 5 miles in by the time I met up with Dave.
He had plotted a route today of 45 miles (he had to get back fairly early) mainly country lanes looping through Hertfordshire & Bedfordshire. Lovely route as it goes, took me down some lanes I've never cycled.
As we neared home I left him and got another five miles in to give me 55 for the ride. I would of carried on for a bit if it wasn't for the blustery endless wind.
Nice ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jun 2017)

Out on the tandem this morning in warm, windy conditions. The sun was out too!

In Knapwell it must have been 'National wave at the tandem day'. Even motorists were waving a pleasant hello!

Up over the hill from Elsworth and on to Hilton, a mile with a tail wind. Then we turned to a SW direction and a mile of lovely headwind!
It took forever to cross the A428 at Croxton today, but it gave my bum a rest. Some days the tandem saddle and me don't get on.

In Abbotsley the road had just been surfaced dressed, then had bitumen put over the top, we could hear a quite gluey noise from the tyres and the road. We kept rolling.

At Waresley we stoped for food, panini all round. We then returned home with a tail wind.

Coming in to Hardwick somebody wanted to stop at the pub, who am I to argue?
A nice pint was had before the 1 mile ride home.












https://www.strava.com/activities/1029703550


----------



## Biff600 (10 Jun 2017)

I did my normal Saturday 27 mile run around the north of Peterborough, but today was the first time on the new bike.

What a difference, so much easier to ride, way faster than the Cannondale, to the point of knocking 2 minutes off my previous best time.

It was very blustery, and although I had a back wind for the initial part of the ride, I did have a strong gusting headwind to contend with for the last 8 miles.

I'm off to a wedding reception this evening, so depending on how much I drink tonight, depends on how far I'll venture out tomorrow !!


----------



## srw (10 Jun 2017)

Back home from Guildford with Mrs W on the back of the tandem. With thanks to @SandySnake for his suggestion of a route around the east of Virginia Water, which was probably easier in terms of climbing than our usual route across Brenda's back garden to the west past the polo field. The stoker's saddle has now been adjusted, so with luck it'll be closer to the right place than it was...


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jun 2017)

No more than an extended pedal into the high street this morning as domestic duties called. I reckon me and my lad looked like a comedy duo, with him on a 29er looking far to big for him, and me on the Brompton. A mere 6 miles.
Back on the commute tonight, again.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jun 2017)

Having not gone out (sounds like a TV show) yesterday, did a short but smart ride today
Looped around Shepperton a couple of times
14.54 miles @ 16.9 mph
A tad windy in some directions
https://www.strava.com/activities/1029304314


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jun 2017)

Sara P and me in the Green with Jules H, Rich B and Pete M at the Pot made 5. The jury couldn't decide so a coin was flipped and it came up Fladbury. We took the usual route out with a brisk side wind being a pain. At Great Comberton Sara headed back home whilst we looped by Cropthorne for a change to the cafe. It was busy today but they had a table for 4.

These cafe stops can take quite a while as a variety of topics must be dealt with. Eventually cafe legs complained as we took to Hill Furze. Again the route was fairly standard although Jules called the little loop by Pirton Court this time. Jules headed off home while Rich rode Kinnersley bank very strongly today. His riding is coming along in leaps and bounds. Something went amiss at Upton as Rich must have headed up the main road despite Pete and I regrouping at the Pot. I went back looking for Rich but he'd gone. Ah well Pete and I took to the Brotheridge Green lanes to part below Tyre Hill. Nice social one today which the strong wind did not spoil. All set now for DMHC tomorrow. 56 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jun 2017)

A rather unexciting commute to work tonight was brightened up by a group of 4 'yoofs' on nice MTB's in Stanwell Village, one of whom was doing rather an impressive wheelie along the road. I was met with the shout of 'Yo, fellow bike rider' which gave me cause to chuckle.
Windy again, hoping it's stopped being so by the time I leave..


----------



## galaxy (10 Jun 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Sara P and me in the Green with Jules H, Rich B and Pete M at the Pot made 5. The jury couldn't decide so a coin was flipped and it came up Fladbury. We took the usual route out with a brisk side wind being a pain. At Great Comberton Sara headed back home whilst we looped by Cropthorne for a change to the cafe. It was busy today but they had a table for 4.
> 
> These cafe stops can take quite a while as a variety of topics must be dealt with. Eventually cafe legs complained as we took to Hill Furze. Again the route was fairly standard although Jules called the little loop by Pirton Court this time. Jules headed off home while Rich rode Kinnersley bank very strongly today. His riding is coming along in leaps and bounds. Something went amiss at Upton as Rich must have headed up the main road despite Pete and I regrouping at the Pot. I went back looking for Rich but he'd gone. Ah well Pete and I took to the Brotheridge Green lanes to part below Tyre Hill. Nice social one today which the strong wind did not spoil. All set now for DMHC tomorrow. 56 smiles


I like the pie shop I'm Fladbury. We tried to buy a house there.


----------



## Donger (11 Jun 2017)

64.2 miles today. Turned up at Tewkesbury with three of my clubmates to introduce them to their first 100km audax. It was very windy, though it never quite seemed to be a tailwind today. We all got round OK though, in 6 hours 30, even with stops for refreshments at Croome Park, The Kettle Sings, and Lower Lode.
Met and then bumped into @Always Cross a couple of times on his recumbent and chatted with a few other friendly types as we went round. A great day out.

My main tactic in audaxes is to avoid having to read the instructions for as long as possible. To achieve this, I always start as close to the front as possible, and rely on a steady stream of people getting bored with the pace and overtaking me at regular intervals. That way you get to follow a line of others for the first 20 miles or so and you don't have to concentrate too much on the route. Well that backfired on me today, when the organiser finished his little start line talk with "OK, Off you go. Just follow Andy!" ... and most of them did for the first 10 miles or so! If I'd gone the wrong way at the first roundabout it would have been carnage. Part of me wanted to do a 360 degree turn, just to see how many followed!

There were issues with the audax controls today, so we were given a bit of leeway. I made my crew do the whole distance, though, including carrying on to the café at Colwall called "The Kettle Sings" after the monster climb up into the Malvern Hills. (Got to get the full experience, and climb all the way up, not just turn around at the pass at British Camp). Instead of getting our cards stamped we relied on a series of selfies to prove where we had been.

The second café break at "The Kettle Sings", with glorious views into Herefordshire and Wales: (Unfortunately the kettle would only sing today if you were prepared to wait 20 minutes ... which we were not):





The final stop on the banks of the Severn at Lower Lode ... tantalisingly close to the finishing line at Tewkesbury, but on the wrong side of the river:




A rather good selfie taken on the move by Chris with me, Lisa and Wayne in tow. (Quite safe, by the way, as this was a little dead end road to Odda's Chapel with absolutely no traffic about):




That's my Metric Century a Month Challenge ride done for June. Still going strong after 30 consecutive months.
Enjoy your rides,everyone. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## KEEF (11 Jun 2017)

Some where're in Yorkshire I just kept turning right till I arrived back at the Caravan


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2017)

A short ride yesterday to pick my car up from service garage. I rode the Trek road bike because I can get it into the back of the car easily. But I didn't get all Lycra'd up, it felt weird riding that bike in jeans and t shirt. Just 2.5 miles.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jun 2017)

60 odd miles on the motorbike, watched a triathlon and drank coffee..

Does that count?


----------



## Oxo (11 Jun 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 60 odd miles on the motorbike, watched a triathlon and drank coffee..
> 
> Does that count?



Only if you had cake with your coffee.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jun 2017)

Oxo said:


> Only if you had cake with your coffee.


Had that later on


----------



## tallliman (11 Jun 2017)

Yesterday's ride was another of my jaunts to Lincoln to explore new roads with the company of @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider. In addition, the route that was planned was extended to try and take in my first 200km ride. I woke up not feeling 100% but decided to press on and see how I went.

Left home about 7ish and after popping back for some overshoes, met up with @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider in Stanford Upon Soar. A detour up Stanford Hill and the Butt Lane climb to get a couple of Veloviewer squares for @Supersuperleeds through West Leake was followed by the road to Wysall, Widmerpool, over the A47 and down through Kinoulton. All of this for me was a standard "Nice Pies" route. After this, we headed north occasionally riding on the old A47/Fosse Way until we plunged down over the Trent at Gunthorpe. This was perhaps the worst bit of the ride on poor roads with lots of traffic.

We turned off the A-road and passed through Lowdham, Hungarton, Bleasby and Fiskerton before we reached Southwell. Another bit of A-road followed until we reached the Ice Cream Parlour at Manor Farm, 50miles completed. Bacon and sausages followed in differing quantities for what was a really nice coffee stop. I had to spend a good ten minutes cleaning my rear rims which were properly gunked up and rubbing a little on the breaks. Amazing how much builds up so quickly in the rain!

From the cafe stop, we headed to the Trent and followed it and the A1 north for a few miles making a couple of detours along questionable road surfaces with the intent of ticking off some difficult Veloviewer squares. @13 rider left us to it for some of them, mainly the one for which road was too strong a word! We came to the crossing of the Trent at Dunham and the prospect of some new roads for me. Most of the roads before this were ones I've ridden a fair bit before so whilst they were nice, 70miles of familiar roads isn't the aim of these trips! We headed north and then across to Scampton, climbing up the steep side of the cliff and taking in a bit of Ermine Street. By this time, I was starting to feel fairly iffy, dehydrated regardless of what I drank and low in energy. This perhaps came to a point where I lost the wheel of those in front on the A15 and couldn't catch up at all in the strong headwind. We regrouped at the entrance to RAF Scampton to admire the Gate Guardian - possibly the only one I've seen fly! As an aside, checking my phone and seeing Australia had made 277/9 cheered me up!

From Scampton, we headed to the old RAF airfield at Wickenby for what would be the last cafe stop of the ride. The last 5-6 miles of this were horrendous for me as I was struggling to stay upright and crazily dehydrated. Both @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider said I looked drained when we stopped. A long cafe stop followed until I had some proper rest and lots of food/drink. We evaluated the end of the route as we all had at least 100miles on the board and it was only 10 miles to Lincoln. It was left to me and I made the decision to carry on at least as far as Bardney as I'd have the Water Rail Way if needed. My lack of energy/strength really showed at this point as I literally couldn't add energy to get over small bumps in the road and would be dropped every time. It was really frustrating so thought the plains west of Bardney wouldn't be a good idea and headed along the Water Rail Way to get back. Reached Lincoln at 123 miles so after a bit of riding up and down a road and round the station car park, raised 125 miles. Satisfied but exhausted. Possibly the most tired I've been on a bike (maybe save my first ton). I wouldn't have made it without those around me keeping me going so thanks to them.


----------



## Donger (11 Jun 2017)

Epic stuff, @tallliman ! Well done.


----------



## Biff600 (11 Jun 2017)

After last nights beer and cake fest, the best I could manage today was 40 miles

Now in desperate need of a bacon sandwich and a cuppa !!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2017)

tallliman said:


> Yesterday's ride was another of my jaunts to Lincoln to explore new roads with the company of @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider. In addition, the route that was planned was extended to try and take in my first 200km ride. I woke up not feeling 100% but decided to press on and see how I went.
> 
> Left home about 7ish and after popping back for some overshoes, met up with @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider in Stanford Upon Soar. A detour up Stanford Hill and the Butt Lane climb to get a couple of Veloviewer squares for @Supersuperleeds through West Leake was followed by the road to Wysall, Widmerpool, over the A47 and down through Kinoulton. All of this for me was a standard "Nice Pies" route. After this, we headed north occasionally riding on the old A47/Fosse Way until we plunged down over the Trent at Gunthorpe. This was perhaps the worst bit of the ride on poor roads with lots of traffic.
> 
> ...


Glad we could help you can it done . Great ride with great company and despite the Trent crossings some lovely roads and scenery . You forget to mention me nearly taking you out twice stopping for a call of nature 
After yesterday effort I needed a reason to ride today so arranged a breakfast meeting with big sis at my favorite cafe stop of nice pies . So out the door at 1000 normal route to nice pies and despite it being a recovery ride with a tail wind I covered the 16 miles at 18mph . After a nice relaxed coffee and cake break catching up with his sister it's back out for the ride home which I now knew would be a headwind most of the way home . Basically reversed the route and home with 32.8 miles in the bag and June half metric century done and dusted . Bike is desperate need of a clean so that's the afternoon sorted


----------



## TVC (11 Jun 2017)

Sunday outing for the Black Horse Riders, a 25 mile and 15 mile route. We rode together for the first 5 miles then Rob took one group on the 25 and I lead the amblers on the 15 mile through the Leicestershire countryside back to the pub where we met for beer and tales of hills conquered.
Soon after the start we joined up by chance with the beginners group from Syston Syclers for a couple of miles and potential new friends were found.

As we set off this morning, here is me, bringing up the rear in a fetching jersey in the colours of a certain cycling forum.


----------



## hondated (11 Jun 2017)

Bryony said:


> My ride today was a sponsored ride for our local Hospice. A couple of my work buddies and I were invited to join a group from the neighbouring doctors surgery (they arranged it all).
> 
> Anyway the surgery gang set off and left us from the start so we ended up riding it as a trio. We set off towards Minnis bay and quite quickly caught the others up, but when we got to Minnis my buddy Tash had a mechanical so we stopped to try and fix it and again the others just left us behind and that was last we saw of them til the end!!
> 
> ...


Well done girls . We expect to see you now doing some of Dannys tricks on here.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2017)

60km to, and through, the Surrey Hills and back in the company of three mates. Nice coffee and a warm cheese straw at Peaslake. Strange that the two boys that were dropping me on every climb, bar the big one, on the first half of the ride seemed to struggle to keep up on the second. #paceyourselveslads.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sunday outing for the Black Horse Riders, a 25 mile and 15 mile route. We rode together for the first 5 miles then Rob took one group on the 25 and I lead the amblers on the 15 mile through the Leicestershire countryside back to the pub where we met for beer and tales of hills conquered.
> Soon after the start we joined up by chance with the beginners group from Syston Syclers for a couple of miles and potential new friends were found.
> 
> As we set off this morning, here is me, bringing up the rear in a fetching jersey in the colours of a certain cycling forum.



Where did you go I saw some Syston Syclers out Barrow way but didn't see another Cyclechat jersey


----------



## TVC (11 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> Where did you go I saw some Syston Syclers out Barrow way but didn't see another Cyclechat jersey


We went south, met them on GCW leaving Aylestone, they were the beginners group going to Blaby for a coffee before returning. I chatted to their ride leader and she is going to make herself known to the pub, networking and all that.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We went south, met them on GCW leaving Aylestone, they were the beginners group going to Blaby for a coffee before returning. I chatted to their ride leader and she is going to make herself known to the pub, networking and all that.


If you fancy a ride north East I can recommend nice pies cafe at old Dalby . You can do cycle paths to watermead come out at Cossington ,then Sileby bit climby but not to bad to Seagrave ,then six hills


----------



## tallliman (11 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> If you fancy a ride north East I can recommend nice pies cafe at old Dalby . You can do cycle paths to watermead come out at Cossington ,then Sileby bit climby but not to bad to Seagrave ,then six hills



I second that!


----------



## TVC (11 Jun 2017)

13 rider said:


> If you fancy a ride north East I can recommend nice pies cafe at old Dalby . You can do cycle paths to watermead come out at Cossington ,then Sileby bit climby but not to bad to Seagrave ,then six hills


Thanks, we are looking for new routes. Being a mixed level group we have to offer something around 15 miles that most could achieve, but as we grow a band of more capable cyclists then we would hope to also offer more challenging outings at times other than Sunday morning.. Ultimately though it's about establishing the pub as the centre of the community in Aylestone, and socialising.


----------



## Gareth C (11 Jun 2017)

A trip to my mother’s gave a chance for some biking in the Peak District. Starting out from home, I rode through the childhood haunts in the Cordwell Valley to access the Peak District.






_Just out of Dronfield en-route to Kitchen Woods_




_View from Cartledge Lane towards Chesterfield_




_Nice little woodland bridleway_
Climbing up Johnnygate Lane to access the edge of the Peak District, the flowers were beautiful.















Then in the Peak District proper, it’s time to climb up to Wellington’s Monument above Baslow, then along Baslow Edge, Curbar Edge and Froggatt Edge towards the Longshaw Estate.





_Heading towards the Monument_




_Wellington’s Monument – start of the gritstone riding along the edges_




_View onwards to Curbar Edge_




_Spectacular views over the Derwent Valley_




_Interesting ground for a rigid bike_




_View out from Longshaw Estate to the Hope Valley_





After a lunch stop at the cafe, time to ride across Totley Moor, then head south over Salter Sitch and Big Moor to rejoin the route into Cordwell Valley and home.





_Climbing on Totley Moor_




_Early heather out on Totley Moor_




_Sheffield panorama_




_On Big Moor_




_Permissive bridleway on Ramsley Moor (in addition to this ideal part, there were many very muddy parts!)_
From the Cordwell Valley, the rain began, so it was a climb up Horsleygate Lane, and then a time-trial home along the road.


----------



## tallliman (11 Jun 2017)

Donger said:


> Epic stuff, @tallliman ! Well done.



Thanks!!


----------



## Lee_M (11 Jun 2017)

Bob Clift Cheshire Cycleways memorial ride today. 

100 miles in wind that merely got stronger and stronger as we headed into it on the return leg.

Great ride 16mph average and loads of food for £15.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jun 2017)

Thanks to yet another inaccurate weather forecast, there was no ride yesterday as with a monsoon predicted from 6am through to 6pm I committed to do other stuff. You can imagine my joy when the rain stopped at about 10.30am and it stayed mainly dry for the rest of the day...

Anyway, on a happier note I was up early this morning and after minimal faffing out of the door by half seven. With the triathlon in town, I was going to have to go north or east to start with so the Pro Carbon found itself on a familiar furrow up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the A58 for a quick sprint to Whin Moor Lane and the scenic route into Shadwell. Nearing the village the lane narrows and I could hear something with a rorty exhaust approaching rapidly, so you can imagine my surprise when the driver of the Golf R not only hung well back, but then gave me loads of room and a cheery wave once it was safe to get past. 
Left in Shadwell and up to Slaid Hill lights, where it was right onto Wike Ridge Lane, intending to head to Wike and loop back round on Coal Road - except the road was closed (and is for 3 weeks, apparently) and all traffic is diverted right onto Tarn Lane. Something worth noting if you're heading out that way @Old jon or @colly (or anyone else).
So, along the ridge on Tarn Lane, all the way to the Coal Road junction (diverted traffic is directed left towards Wike here, past the golf course) but I turned right, cresting the hill and then down past the stables and briefly into the very bottom end of Shadwell, turning left for the sharp climb up to the A58 and across onto Carr Lane.
It's familiar riding along there into Thorner, where it was left on Main Street and left again onto Milner Lane for the sharp ascent onto the ridge and a wind assisted push along to Holme Farm Lane and round into East Rigton, then Rigton Green and the near solitude of Bramham Lane, passing just a single jogger on the full length of it today, befoe the climb up across Jewitt Lane and onto Thorner Lane.

Now, a mention for the wind today - it was one of those special winds that seems to be in your face most of the time regardless which direction you're heading in, made worse by being very blustery.
I almost decided to turn for home here, but had a word with myself and pushed on towards Bramham, past Bramham Park where it's the final day of the Horse Trials (no idea what they're accused of...), turning just before the A1(M) bridge onto West Woods Road for the smooth tarmac ups and downs all the way to Wattle Syke roundabout and the plunge down the hill beyond into Wetherby, with all the motorists behaving themselves today.

A quick loop around Wetherby town centre and then down into the Wilderness car park for a stretch and some photos, attracting the attention of the local wildlife:













Anyway, refreshed and keen to escape the marauding mallard, it was back on the bike for the climb out of the car park and out onto the Walton Road, over the A1(M) and back out into the countryside past the racecourse, taking the right towards Thorp Arch and looping around the village before crossing the bridge and climbing up into Boston Spa.

A quick wiggle down Main Street and right again towards Clifford, before plunging down the hill into Bramham and then climbing out the other side and back over the A1(M) and the steady climb to Wothersome, where I descended into the dip very quickly before climbing up the other side much more slowly. Traffic was starting to build for the horsey stuff now but they were all behaving so no problems.
It's steadily uphill here, all the way to Thorner, but at least the tall hedgerows were sheltering me from the worst of the wind and almost before I knew I was flying down Church Hill into the village proper.
Right again onto Carr Lane to retrace my earlier route and as it climbs out of the village I was getting rather warm, so stopped at the top to remove my arm warmers and take a final couple of pics:








Setting off again another rider passed heading the opposite way and commented "Bit breezy, innit?", which just about summed it up nicely especially as about 100m further on I got caught in a gust through a gate and inadvertently ended up on the other side of the road! 
Anyway, the ups and downs of Carr Lane were soon despatched and it was onto the A58 for a quick sprint down to Coal Road and the climb back up to the Skeltons Lane / Red Hall Lane junction where it was straight on and then onto local roads down to home, which although straight into the wind were at least gently downhill.

*32.84 miles* (52.85km) in *2h 24m* at an average of *13.6mph* with *1,811ft* climbed. All in a good, enjoyable ride, even with that wind, and another entry in the half century challenge. Lots of cyclists out and about too, even with all the other distractions about locally today.

And to finish, a map that shows where I've been:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2017)

tallliman said:


> Yesterday's ride was another of my jaunts to Lincoln to explore new roads with the company of @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider. In addition, the route that was planned was extended to try and take in my first 200km ride. I woke up not feeling 100% but decided to press on and see how I went.
> 
> Left home about 7ish and after popping back for some overshoes, met up with @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider in Stanford Upon Soar. A detour up Stanford Hill and the Butt Lane climb to get a couple of Veloviewer squares for @Supersuperleeds through West Leake was followed by the road to Wysall, Widmerpool, over the A47 and down through Kinoulton. All of this for me was a standard "Nice Pies" route. After this, we headed north occasionally riding on the old A47/Fosse Way until we plunged down over the Trent at Gunthorpe. This was perhaps the worst bit of the ride on poor roads with lots of traffic.
> 
> ...



Was a great day fella and some awkward squares ticked off .

Well chuffed you bagged your first double metric. Kudos to @13 rider as well for his first 130.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jun 2017)

Rode six miles to Tockington and then restarted the Garmin to do the 10-mile race route I'll be riding on Friday.

The wind was against me on the way out but the PRs on various segments on the return leg stacked up very nicely.

Six miles home including a climb up Washingpool hill completed the riding for today.


----------



## Donger (11 Jun 2017)

Forgot to mention a first from yesterday ...... It was so windy it blew one of the lenses out of my cycling glasses. Had to stop near Forthampton to pick it up and re-fit it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2017)

Very windy this weekend, but 7.1 miles this day as I tested out my new 700x25 tires on the Trek 600, the color bands match the bicycle, something I could not have done had I tried to do so. Hot, so only one other rider, and windy as well, as it was for the metric century which passed near my house yesterday, while I was at work.
86F
Winds S23 G32
Relative humidity 48%
Barometer 29.99 1016.2mb
Longer rides, maybe soon. I see the surgeon about my legs later this week.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jun 2017)

Back on the commute again tonight. Still windy. My amusement for the evening was whilst waiting at the red lights (I know, some of us cyclists do this apparently) at the Crooked Billet, a particularly creaky and squeaky BSO went past on the pavement. It had 'Stealth' on the toptube....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jun 2017)

We all met up at the Ludlow HQ. John B and his brother David would do their own thing. Mrs 26 would ride to the first control with Andy G, Margaret PR and me. The weather wasn't drastic. Just very windy. We had a bit of a shower in the early afternoon but that blew over fairly quickly. Our route is always a new one on this challenge so we took a very new route to Leintwardine for the run up the Redlake River valley to take our first noticeable climb out of the valley up and over into the next valley at Clun. First control reached safely so some small amount of refreshments were taken.

Mrs 26 headed back by a different route while we three headed into the Kerry Hills to top out at Two Crosses on the ridgeway. Boy was it blowing up there. Very strong wind. We had the joy of a long descent before the twisty lane to the Churchstoke control and lunch.

Setting out again we looped away from the main road to take to the Onny valley before looping uphill and around by Hopesay and onto control 3 at Aston on Clun. Now we only had one final climb over Shelderton Rock before a fast descent to Onibury where our second Red Kite was spotted. Only a fast run over the Race Course and Golf Course remained before we returned to HQ and our awaiting medals. Another Highland Challenge in the bag! 66 smiles


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jun 2017)

Club ride today

Destination was Sonning Common
Regular leader handed over leading for some of the ride to someone else.
Unfortunately, speed went up when ever he was at the front, by 2/3 of the ride I was off the back, not the only one.
Spent too much energy trying to keep up, Could only manage a slower pace

Route out was Through Runnymede, Windsor, White Waltham and Twyford
Route back was through Henley, White Waltham again, Drift Road and Windsor Gt Park.

Though I need a little more fitness, this was too hard on a blustery day where riders get seperated, which hapens with traffice,it was heads down mentality not looking at the riders at the back who are battling to catch up. Regular leader was OK when he took a turn
https://www.strava.com/activities/1031440582


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jun 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Club ride today
> 
> Destination was Sonning Common
> Regular leader handed over leading for some of the ride to someone else.
> ...



Couldn't make it yet again, but have shamelessly copied the route for later this week, hopefully it's a nice one...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jun 2017)

This morning, a repeat of Saturday's Mt Dandenong ride (which I posted in this thread a few pages back), same distance and climbing, and my legs feel better than ever. But are they Mortirolo ready? I don't know: that climb scares the cr#p out of me, to be honest.  I'll just have to do it and hope it doesn't leave me too knackered for the climb that follows it on that day: ascending to Passo di Gavia from the south.


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Jun 2017)

Yesterday was the Rutland Border Epique, so it was an early start to head over to the border into Leicestershire, arriving at the splendid Cafe Ventoux just before 8 am. After registering I wandered into the cafe / boutique but I restricted myself to a coffee and after a bit of mild bike fettling was on the road around 8.45. I took the first few miles easy, aware of the challenges ahead. The ride takes you through some lovely countryside, quite roads of pretty good quality (they must have a different budget to Northants CC !), quick descents, sharp climbs but not much wind ... it seemed. I think we were either protected by high hedges or had the benefit of a tale wind. 
The first feed station was reached after 30 miles in the village of Owston. As usual with this event there was plenty of food and drink to be had, plus the unexpected company of lads from various rugby clubs. Suitably refreshed it was time to tackle the middle third. This is the easiest part of the route, flat roads swinging north of Oakham and East towards Stamford, The legs felt good and by my standards, rapid progress was being made. The only challenge came after Stamford, swinging west into the headwind, with a couple of big climbs quickly drained the legs and I was happy to reach the second feed station at South Luffingham after 55 miles. Plenty more food was taken on board and notes swopped with other riders I was shadowing.
19 miles to go, easy, anyone can cycle 19 miles ... that was the theory. In practice, the series of climbs and the 20 mph headwind was brutal and I was soon just counting down, mile by mile. Breaking point very nearly came after 70 miles. We had passed Eyebrook Reservoir and had to conquer Harborough Hill. A mile of climbing - I was reduced to 4 mph but pride and bloody mindedness meant I would not get of the bike !
After that it was relatively easy ... and soon we were back in the Tugby village and enjoying a free beer and bbq back at Cafe Ventoux. Chatting with other riders the opinion was the same - great ride, hard final 20.
Would I do it again, of course, I'll just have to arrange a still day !.
I rode the 75 miler, some cycling gods took on the 111 long course, I stand in awe of them.





5 hours 37 minutes moving time, an mighty average of 13.3 mph. But in my defense there was a tad under 5,000 ft of climbing - which is a mountain stage by East Midlands standards.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> There I was nearly at my destination, next thing I know I'm 50k away in a different city entirely!


Now I've farked up in the Netherlands many times but I think the worst error yet added 4 miles. 50km? How many signs must you have passed pointing to Dordrecht, let alone other places near it? That's truly epic.



Dave 123 said:


> Mistakes-a paper map would have been good, but I didn't know I was coming until Saturday evening!


Simply noting down the junction numbers from opencyclemap or similar whenever you found wifi would have helped, although you might have ended up backtracking or switching to destination signs if things went wrong. And VVVs (TICs) seemed to sell the paper maps if you wanted them.



KEEF said:


> View attachment 356602
> Some where're in Yorkshire I just kept turning right till I arrived back at the Caravan


Congratulations on your self-restraint not writing "RONNIE" in the obvious gap!


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Now I've farked up in the Netherlands many times but I think the worst error yet added 4 miles. 50km? How many signs must you have passed pointing to Dordrecht, let alone other places near it? That's truly epic.
> 
> 
> Simply noting down the junction numbers from opencyclemap or similar whenever you found wifi would have helped, although you might have ended up backtracking or switching to destination signs if things went wrong. And VVVs (TICs) seemed to sell the paper maps if you wanted them.
> ...




I'd asked a local for Dordrecht. He replied 'Utrecht', but I didn't hear him right, having thought he'd said Dordrecht. Within a couple of minutes I knew what had happened, and I was quite willing to roll with it. We were going to Utrecht. I had no set plan anyhow. It was the best bit of my trip.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I'd asked a local for Dordrecht. He replied 'Utrecht', but I didn't hear him right, having thought he'd said Dordrecht. Within a couple of minutes I knew what had happened, and I was quite willing to roll with it. We were going to Utrecht. I had no set plan anyhow. It was the best bit of my trip.


Ah right. It read a bit like you had no chance to correct it! I rode Utrecht-Dordrecht last year and it was a fun ride: coffee by some sort of gatehouse, saw a recumbent speed trial, had lunch by a ski slope, a line of windmills near Grote Ammers, ice cream in Schoonhoven... maybe not in that order.


----------



## galaxy (12 Jun 2017)

I was Gardening yesterday Morning when s happy bunch of Luctonians came cycling down the lane, enjoying them selves far too much.
I managed to squeeze a little 9.2 miles in in the afternoon.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Ah right. It read a bit like you had no chance to correct it! I rode Utrecht-Dordrecht last year and it was a fun ride: coffee by some sort of gatehouse, saw a recumbent speed trial, had lunch by a ski slope, a line of windmills near Grote Ammers, ice cream in Schoonhoven... maybe not in that order.



As I was coming to the end of our ride together I considered telling Jasper what had happened, but I left him without telling him the truth!
If I ever see him again though...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2017)

Just a quick 4 mile fizz to the post office for me this morning.

Cycling was lovely where it was sheltered, but away from the hedges and out in the fen, the wind was... not very conducive to going very far very fast. I got blown across the road a couple of times as well, though thank goodness there wasn't much in the way of traffic.

Got overtaken and wished a good morning by a couple of cheery chappies in full kit on their roadies. Muggins was wearing jeans and a lycra top - hybrid gear for a utility ride.

Was good to get out for a spin. The forecast is for the wind to start dropping overnight, so looking forward to a longer ride tomorrow.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2017)

Just commuting miles but using the Galaxy today to try out my new B17N saddle. I hereby apologise to everyone I've silently cursed when reading claims that their new Brooks was comfy straight out of the box. After long break-in periods for my previous three leather saddles I didn't think it was really possible, but this one has proved me wrong. 

I had a reasonably strong tailwind on the way in and set a good average speed of 16.1mph which was very nice. It was still about the same strength and direction on the way home but didn't hinder too badly so the average was still 15.4 by the time I got home.

22.6 miles for the day. No photos this time.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jun 2017)

A short ride after work, with the wind blowing like a ruddy hoolie from the West yet again. I've had my new bike for 2 months now and have still to enjoy a ride with a calm wind!

Headed up the cycle paths to Heathgates and then along Whitchurch Road, through Sundorne and down the Pimley Bridleway to Uffington. Out onto the road and enjoyed the wind behind me to Upton Magna, before climbing up East Haughmond hill, overtaking 2 cyclists in the process (doesn't happen very often for me ).

Enjoyed a wind assisted descent back round to Upton Magna, before I turned into it to Berwick Wharf and it was like someone had tied a trailer of bricks on the back end of the bike.

Crossed Atcham bridge and then up Chilton lane, to Betton, before a final battle into the headwind home.

18.7 miles at 13.4mph avg speed.


----------



## KEEF (12 Jun 2017)

Had another poodle round the Yorkshire lanes but the weather was atrocious wind more wind and rain but still enjoyed for some unexplainable reason


----------



## Bryony (12 Jun 2017)

hondated said:


> Well done girls . We expect to see you now doing some of Dannys tricks on here.


I'm working on them as we speak!


----------



## Bryony (12 Jun 2017)

My ride yesterday was the Tour de Sandwich 50k route. I did it on my own last year, and loved it but this year I had my friend from work keep me company. 

It was a very windy day and was quite hot and humid too so made the going a bit tough, but we thoroughly enjoyed it. We rode through some of the best countryside Kent has to offer and through some very pretty villages.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jun 2017)

The commute home this morning was hard work, and one of my slowest ever, probably working too many nights. On the other hand, it could have been the flat front tyre which I only noticed when I got out of bed this afternoon
New tube fitted, and tonights commute was also slow as the wind has swung round, on the plus side I hope for a tailwind on the way home.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jun 2017)

Just a quick 40 mile test ride on the main commuter bike to check all was well having replaced the bottom bracket. Still bloody windy out there.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1033299981


----------



## TeeShot (12 Jun 2017)

A brief preamble if you'll bare with me. For the last couple of years I've been selling the benefits of cycling to several of my fellow golfers. From short local rides (south Manchester) we've ventured further afield this year, Blackpool, Llandudno, The Monsal trial, all van assisted. Anything from 10 to 30 miles. They now understand the benefits of correct saddle height, enough air in their tyres and most importantly, that every ride should include at least one pub/cafe/refreshment stop. 

Today three of us drove into Derbyshire to tackle the High Peak trail from Parsley Hey, down to Carsington water, then across to Tissington and back UP to the van. Much wind, a tad chilly, 30 miles and a bit lumpy. 

Their cycling ability has improved hugely over the past couple of years which is more can be said for their golf!!!!
The two pics are Tissington Hall and the visitors centre at Carsington water


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jun 2017)

Bloody saddle sores, always ruining the best-laid plans...  I had planned to repeat yesterday's and Saturday's rides, i.e. doing 88.5km and 1775m climbing, by riding up nearby Mt Dandenong 3 times. I only did the first 2 climbs today, for a total of about 76km and 1400m climbing. The saddle sore prevented any more. It's on the perineum and impossible to ignore, as I couldn't find a comfortable position on the saddle. I might have to take tomorrow off cycling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2017)

Not a like for the saddle sores, but for the resilience to do all that riding with them.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Bloody saddle sores, always ruining the best-laid plans...  I had planned to repeat yesterday's and Saturday's rides, i.e. doing 88.5km and 1775m climbing, by riding up nearby Mt Dandenong 3 times. I only did the first 2 climbs today, for a total of about 76km and 1400m climbing. The saddle sore prevented any more. It's on the perineum and impossible to ignore, as I couldn't find a comfortable position on the saddle. I might have to take tomorrow off cycling.



Ouch!


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (13 Jun 2017)

A great ride today in the morning sun, even though I took a wrong turn!!


----------



## Old jon (13 Jun 2017)

Ages and ages since I had a ride. The rest of life caught me and would not let go. Lets see how long before it realises I have escaped.

A fine morning made the decision to ride easy, although I would like to think that I would have gone out anyway. The route was already in mind, a friend told me of riding up Otley Chevin on Sunday, so in the belief it was the Old Chevin I thought I should try the same thing. Hmm! But, there is a deal of riding to do to reach the bottom of that hill.

Navigate Holbeck, find the end of the navigation eventually and ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road to Headingley. A little diversion along Wood Lane, I was a delivery service that far, and then the A 660 all the way to the Dyneley Arms and Pool Bank. Down the hill and through Pool on the A 658, across the River Wharfe and continue to the left turn for Leathley. A red Kite was showing off above a field to my right, it is a good job the road is a quiet one . . .

Turn left to cross the River Washburn at Leathley Bridge and when the road bends right and begins ascending the quiet road is magically transformed, I don’t think. My lungs were trying hard. As was the rest of the aged body. The road looks as if it is levelling out but certainly does not feel that way for quite a distance. Then all of a sudden, it does.



After the whizz factor into Otley, I have the Old Chevin to try. It beat me. Two stops before I pedalled thankfully away from the final crest of that climb. That was hard indeed. I cannot find a road number, it is called East Chevin Road, says Google Earth. I have other names for it. After the effort, the rest of the ride is tame. At some point, the road becomes Otley Old Road, then back to the A 660 for the relaxing ride to Headingley, turn for Kirkstall and the towpath. Home after just shy of thirty one miles and 1800 + feet of climbing. My legs do not like me much, but I care not.

The map. Not compulsory viewing.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Jun 2017)

A quick blast on my leccy trike, I'm really enjoying it now and well worth the money. Had it on setting 2 only on the pedal assist and it is still quick have to go on a longer ride to see how far I can get in a single charge.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jun 2017)

A much swifter commute home this morning than of late, the wind being a little more in my favour. Took the Brompton up town for shopping this afternoon, and then spent a bit of time this afternoon on the commuter. After 6300 miles and 3 chains it was time for a new cassette, so it got a bit of a clean up at the same time. BB is creaking, and on stripping down the bearings are very stiff and notchy, so new one ordered. Can't complain at 6300 miles from a PF30 BB.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jun 2017)

A little solo spin out on my Cube this evening in the warm evening sun.
There were greenfinches, goldfinches, kestrels and a whitethroat in evidence tonight.

I didn't go more than about 5 miles from home, just wandering around the local villages. Here is a picture between Little Eversden and Harlton






25 sunny miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1035044786/


----------



## Donger (13 Jun 2017)

My first ride since Saturday. My thighs were still aching from my audax, but I no longer felt like I'd done a bucking bronco ride on an anvil, so out I went for a little leg loosener. Out to Frampton on Severn and back ... 20.1 miles. A bright, sunny, windless evening that was just perfect for cycling.
The waterfront at Epney:




The mirror calm Severn looking deceptively harmless:




And the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal also looking like a mirror at Splatt Bridge, Frampton:




You've got to love cycling on evenings like these. That has loosened up the legs nicely.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2017)

Vantage said:


> Today I rode to Great Budworths ice cream farm with the intention of having an ice cream. It was very busy. And I don't do crowds. So I had a chickin sammich and mug of tea from my flask a couple miles further on.
> Rode through a myriad of nice little Cheshire lanes and barely a soul for miles on end at times.
> But that bloody wind! It was draining me quicker than May draining the NHS and I wasn't all that spritely when I set off this morning to start with.
> Left home about 10am and got back again just before 5pm having done 65 miles.
> ...


You can get the same icecream in those mini tubs from the visitor centre at the Anderton Boat Centre 3 miles further on, through Cumberbach and past Marbury country park. It's a lovely cafe stop for cyclists (good cake). Between High Legh and Anderton are definately my favourite 10 miles ever.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2017)

Had a lovely ride today, so much nicer now that the wind has subsided; 21 miles in the late afternoon / early evening sunshine.  Did my usual Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely loop, and returned home via O Furlong, Pymoor, and Downham.

It's been a while since I've done any sort of a distance, so the last few miles were hard - especially the horrible drag up Mill Hill at the 18 mile mark.  My fault really, I should have packed a snack to have en route as the legs were running on empty by then. Still, it was fabby to get out, and I'm sitting here feeling suitably virtuous. 

Saw two joggers, two horses and riders, ten cyclists, two bikes for sale, a partridge, a yellowhammer and a hare. And one wall absolutely smothered in the most gorgeous pink roses.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2017)

Went out this morning with the intention of getting in a metric 100 for June and ended up with an imperial one instead due to a wrong turn!

My intended route was one I'd done once before so no map (paper or Garmin), just what I'd looked at and "memorised" from the previous time. Out to Manningtree via Holbrook then up and over the A12 at Langham before heading to Boxstead and the wonderfully named "Burnt Dick Hill" after which it went wrong. I knew I had to join the A134 for a very short distance outside Nayland and then turn off, but took the wrong turning by about 200 yards and a left hander instead of a right hander!

As a result I ended up not knowing where I was, just following signs for Sudbury as it was the only place I recognised but didn't know how far the return trip would be. Finally in town I saw the signs for Stowmarket and followed them, eventually joining a road I'd ridden a few times before before at Bildeston. It was then that the mental calculations started and I worked out that following a regular route back from there would get the 100 miles in.

All completed in under 6 hours, but as I'd only gone out with enough food and drink for a shorter ride and no lock to secure the bike while buying more, I did start to wilt at the end.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1034769367/

Couple of pics from early on - looking down the River Orwell from Wherstead and, turning round, the Orwell Bridge


----------



## Vantage (14 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> You can get the same icecream in those mini tubs from the visitor centre at the Anderton Boat Centre 3 miles further on, through Cumberbach and past Marbury country park. It's a lovely cafe stop for cyclists (good cake). Between High Legh and Anderton are definately my favourite 10 miles ever.



It could be a while before I'm up for that sort of distance. I was starting to build up my limited endurance but I've been off the bike for a week and a half now which won't have helped things. I've been to the café at the boat lift but not on the bike. I'll have to plan a route.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jun 2017)

Booked a couple of days off work, so a chance to get some 'me' miles in, rather than just commuting. I had planned to do the ride H&DW completed on Sunday, but had a change of heart and plotted a route out to the Surrey Hills. Which I then reversed after realising I'd put myself on the A25 going uphill from Shere to Newlands Corner which is no fun.
Out early to try and beat the heat, and an hour spent avoiding rush hour traffic by going through Windsor Great Park. Popped out the other side into Ascot, then through Sunninghill, Lightwater, Chobham before the horrible bit of the ride. I really need to route around this bit, but ended up going through downhill whizz along the A25, turning right just before Shere. Couple of smaller lumps and bumps before heading back through Shere itself, lovely little place which has really been spoilt by cars.
Crossed the A25 then into Combe Lane. Nobody told me it was that steep! Had to give myself a good talking to in order to make it round the sharp left hander at the top, but the long downhill on Staples Lane was a great reward.
Home via a new route through Byfleet which was much nicer than my normal one, and home with 64 miles (103km) done. That's this months metric century done so I can relax a bit now.


----------



## gbb (14 Jun 2017)

Like Cosmics ride above...a lieu day off for working Sunday so I thought I'm having a 'me' day...apart from doing the supermarket shop first thing 
Glorious day, just a bit breezy...Pboro out to Elton, Wansford, Kings Cliffe. Stop for 2 eggs on 2 toast, beans tomatoes and a mug of the obligatory...
Off again to Blatherwycke, took a different road to Deene, onto Glapthorn....err a few more miles on roads I don't know. ..onto Southwick, Fotheringhay and home.
11 Red Kite, half a dozen buzzard....one I spooked up from the verge just before my breakfast stop. He launched himself up 10 ft in front of me, tail feathers splayed. ..big bird , and away. At the same second something came from the same spot and hit my front wheel...a bunny wabbit. It did a squirrel spin and ran off. Not sure if the buzzard had him and let go as I came up on them.
One toad in the middle of the road by Southill woods....rescued him and placed him in shade on the verge...




Excellent ride, fabulous. 38 miles at an ok pace for me.


----------



## galaxy (14 Jun 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Booked a couple of days off work, so a chance to get some 'me' miles in, rather than just commuting. I had planned to do the ride H&DW completed on Sunday, but had a change of heart and plotted a route out to the Surrey Hills. Which I then reversed after realising I'd put myself on the A25 going uphill from Shere to Newlands Corner which is no fun.
> Out early to try and beat the heat, and an hour spent avoiding rush hour traffic by going through Windsor Great Park. Popped out the other side into Ascot, then through Sunninghill, Lightwater, Chobham before the horrible bit of the ride. I really need to route around this bit, but ended up going through downhill whizz along the A25, turning right just before Shere. Couple of smaller lumps and bumps before heading back through Shere itself, lovely little place which has really been spoilt by cars.
> Crossed the A25 then into Combe Lane. Nobody told me it was that steep! Had to give myself a good talking to in order to make it round the sharp left hander at the top, but the long downhill on Staples Lane was a great reward.
> Home via a new route through Byfleet which was much nicer than my normal one, and home with 64 miles (103km) done. That's this months metric century done so I can relax a bit now.


I know those roads well, nice ride.


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jun 2017)

I'm up in Wales for a week helping arrange a surprise 70th birthday party for my mum this weekend. There are plenty of chores and lots to organise but I managed to escape yesterday for a 50 miler around the hills of Mid Wales. From the wilds of Adfa I head down into the valley to Newtown, seeing a total of 5 cars along the 12 mile route, which is about as much as a contrast to my usual hectic cycling around London as its possible to get.




From Newtown I head along the valley floor to Abermule, where I went to primary school in the 70's, and decide to retrace the route of my of my old school bus as it rises for about 4 miles up to where I used to live on Cefyn y Coed. Again I'm pretty much the only person around, we did'nt have the sun of today but it was still pretty humid and my visits to Wales are too infrequent to maintain any mountain climbing form, so I just keep the pedals turning as I gain altitude. Even in the cloudy weather the views are impressive.




I scoot along the top thankful I've got 2 water bottles as al these hills are thirsty work. From the top is the view down into the border country with England




From there is a great fast descent to Montgomery, before heading on to Garthmyl and back towards Abermule where I stop to photograph some picture postcard oak trees




The main road from Abermule to Newtown is pretty horrific for cycling, so I take the Sustrans cycle route instead, which though not ideal for a road bike with slick skinny tyres is still much better than the road, and there was baby swans, ahhhh.




Back in Newtown I decide to round off the 50 miles with a blast out to Caersws and back along the back road, which offers some more fine valley views




Then it was back home to celebrate the birthday of my folks oldest dog, Perry, who was 15 yesterday and was having a much more relaxing day than me, but with all the hills and fresh air I slept as well as this last night too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2017)

At surgeons, by a big painting of Jesus cooking a bluegill or crappie on a stick, and some fellows putting off from a ship in a kedge to see why He is waving at them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2017)

I think this might be a good sign, maybe good news and better posts here soon


----------



## srw (14 Jun 2017)

An after work leg-stretcher and relaxer. Roughly the reverse of the route via the Downs Link I did a couple of weeks ago, but without some utterly pointless hills to start with - I'd miscalculated the one-way system through that part of Guildford and it was simpler just to keep going - and despite not being able to find the smallest ring surprisingly approachable.

Any connection between the point on the High Street where the route finishes and a number of eateries is entirely coincidental.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Jun 2017)

What a lovely sunny day. Pete M, Jules H and me met up in Upton and took to standard lanes by Wadborough. At the ford at Pinvin we spotted a grass snake. Lovely. On over the airfield lead us to Rous Lench and with some lefts and rights we took to Flying Horse Lane. Just along here we headed into the Fishing lakes and a very good cafe. Comestibles and 3 cuppas later we went by Hanbury to loop over the Worcester to Birmingham canal twice for Crowle. Then on southward through White Ladies Aston for a slightly differing run back by Besford (where Jules headed for home) and Defford. Not long and Pete and I were saying our byes before I took my usual route back.

Nice leg turner today in ideal (if a tad windy) cycling conditions. 68 smiles


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Jun 2017)

Went to Mcr Airport after work, determined to rack up my first 50 miler of the year. 

Jeez it was hot, even with next to nothing on I just felt stifled and weakened. Slight headwind didn't help. 

Got 45 miles done in the end, which is an improvement over recent times. I did find that the bike packing on a mtb in Devon has helped with maintaining motivation. But it was a slow ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as per usual!
After an 02:00 finish at w*rk, the alarm clock ding-donged me awake at 07:30 _<yawn> _ready for me to shower, breakfast and await collection by a mate an hour or so later. We then collected two more friends and , once the bikes were strapped down in his van, we headed for Swinley Forest, in the Surrey Hills, for a blast around the MTB trails there. All t'others had ridden there before, but for me it was my maiden visit.
What a great place to ride! The trails flowed beautifully, making for some cracking descents, with smooth berms on the bends to keep you on line..






My Trek.. First time I've had the chance to put it though its paces for a while now, having ridden Road or CX recently.






It can still fly though 






There's fun to be had there on most skill levels, but some of the descents can get a bit fast, if you're not careful! 






There's so much more to explore around Swinley, with numerous 'off piste' trails heading of in all directions. I'll certainly be heading there again, and I'll make a whole day of it rather than just the three hours we had on this visit 

A mere 15 miles, but with a smile every few minutes, it was well worth every pedal stroke!!
And smashing weather as well 
Who could ask for more!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1034626767



PS If you do go there, the car parking is only a couple of quid, but the machines only accept old pound coins, not the new fangled ones!


----------



## KEEF (15 Jun 2017)

Back home


----------



## derrick (15 Jun 2017)

Out with the boys on a Wednesday afternoon, Had a ride out to Luton airport,Nice warm weather, first time this year i did not need a vest underneath my jersey, Had a couple of dickheads gave us couple of close passes.. one of them frightened the life out of an oncoming driver.Must be the heat affecting there brain cell. all in all a great ride, stopping at the pub for a few beers before heading of home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1036948131#kudos


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2017)

34 miles in the lovely weather down the canal.Sadly the cafe was closed at Five Rise Locks.Good day legs ache.


----------



## Old jon (15 Jun 2017)

Another bright morning to enjoy! Wheel out the fixed and set off pedalling to and through that corner of Leeds that is forever Holbeck. Along Water Lane, Great Wilson Street and cross the Aire at Crown Point Bridge. The only river to cross today, though later on I crossed Cock Beck and I have seen a copy of a seventeenth century map that calls it the River Cock. So, maybe a two river ride.

Anyway, pedal up to the Clock at Oakwood, past the unused park gates and that stiff climb to the Ring Road along the A 58. Turn right on Red Hall Lane, and continue, Skeltons Lane to Thorner Lane and turn right there. Turn left onto the A 64 for a short stretch then right onto Station Road, leading to Scholes. The road is not straight, but stay on it to Barwick, where I forgot to turn on the camera, through the village and down the hill to the watercourse that might have two names. Across, up the hill and the next place is Aberford. A left turn crosses the beck again, followed by quite a distance to the roundabout which takes the A 64 over the A 1M and gives me a road to ride to Bramham. Where the breeze becomes obvious. The trip from there to Thorner is often a bit of a grind, even the flat bits seem uphill and with the wind in your face, well, maybe I am not as fit as I would like to think . . .



Out of Thorner, Sandhills should be a doddle, and finish the circle at the end of Skeltons Lane again. There is no other convenient ride home, so Boot Hill, but going down ( yippeeee!!! ) and the usual interesting ride along Roundhay Road, eventually to Crown Point Bridge again and after just better than thirty miles, my own front door. Smiles for a good ride.

The map.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jun 2017)

Old jon said:


> Another bright morning to enjoy! Wheel out the fixed and set off pedalling to and through that corner of Leeds that is forever Holbeck. Along Water Lane, Great Wilson Street and cross the Aire at Crown Point Bridge. The only river to cross today, though later on I crossed *Cock Beck* and I have seen a copy of a seventeenth century map that calls it the *River Cock*. So, maybe a two river ride.
> 
> Anyway, pedal up to the Clock at Oakwood, past the unused park gates and that stiff climb to the Ring Road along the A 58. Turn right on Red Hall Lane, and continue, Skeltons Lane to Thorner Lane and turn right there. Turn left onto the A 64 for a short stretch then right onto Station Road, leading to Scholes. The road is not straight, but stay on it to Barwick, where I forgot to turn on the camera, through the village and down the hill to the watercourse that might have two names. Across, up the hill and the next place is Aberford. A left turn crosses the beck again, followed by quite a distance to the roundabout which takes the A 64 over the A 1M and gives me a road to ride to Bramham. Where the breeze becomes obvious. The trip from there to Thorner is often a bit of a grind, even the flat bits seem uphill and with the wind in your face, well, maybe I am not as fit as I would like to think . . .
> 
> ...




Nice day for it @Old jon - and you're quite right, you did cross two rivers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cock_Beck


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jun 2017)

A cheeky mid-week day off work, everything done that I needed to do and the sun in the sky? It must be time for a ride!

I only had an hour, so it was never going to be an epic, but it was good to get some miles under the wheels even if it was over territory so familiar that I almost don't need to steer the bike.

Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and down the lumpy bumpy road that is Sandhills (aka Van Zyl Hill) into Thorner.
Through the village and left onto Milner Lane for that sharp hill up onto the ridge and a wind assisted waft along to Holme Farm Lane and into East Rigton, through the dip and up the other side through Rigton Green and right up onto Bramham Lane, which was almost as deserted as usual until I met a campervan coming the other way! Blimey, it must have been rush hour. 
Anyway, we squeezed past each other and it was on around the corner, across Jewitt Lane and up onto Thorner Lane where I turned right back to Milner Lane and then retraced my earlier route back towards Thorner, stopping for a quick photo or two:







Back in the saddle and back down to Thorner, where I decided to tackle Sandhills the less easy way - uphill. My logic was that I'd have the wind behind me, making it a bit easier. I didn't. It was in my chops pretty much all the way up the hill...

Anyway, I eventually reached the top and turned right onto Skeltons Lane where there was another traffic jam as a truck driver couldn't decide where he was going and managed to block the road. Anyay, after a minute or two we were all off again (still into the wind...).

Then it was just Coal Road and down onto local roads to home.

*14.06 miles* (22.62km) in *1h 2m* at an average of *13.6mph*, with *672ft* climbed and a maximum temperature of *22.0°C* although it felt a lot warmer at times.

Things I've taken from today - that wind was a pain, again. Blustery and somehow in my face for most of the ride regardless of the direction I was riding in.
I saw a couple of bright yellow birds out around Bramham Lane - possibly Yellow Wagtails? First time I've seen them.
And while they were familiar roads, mid-week traffic is a very different beast to that on a weekend morning. While most drivers were OK, I swear some of them were trying to kill me. 

Still, it's all miles on the bike, there were a few cyclists out there and I set a PB down Sandhills so it's all good. And here's a map:


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2017)

Todays ride, actually posted today!
With the forecast looking good for the day, I thought I'd pop out for a few miles. Well, it turned out to be a bit longer than a few as I had no chores, or grandkid collections, to do, so I made decided to most of it 

After a pedal though Orlingbury and Broughton, I stopped to check out a nearby Trig Point. From there, it was a lovely series of rolling lanes and quiet narrow roads. Hardly any cars around, and only a couple of other cyclists passed by.






And a proper wood signpost!

Eventually, I got a bit thirsty and stopped at the Buddhist Centre, in Kelmarsh, for cake and coffee (Well, I doubted that I'd get a bacon sarnie  )











I don't think I've ever sat on such a wonky table... I had use my backpack to stop my plate of lemon drizzle cake from sliding off 

Must be a zen thing...

Anyway, once I'd completed a loop I was planning, I dropped back onto the Brampton Valley Way as an easy way home.






The entrance to the Kelmarsh Tunnel, with light at the other end.

Working on a two stop strategy, I called in at the newish cafe near Chapel Brampton for a drink. There were 4 or 5 people outside, eating rolls and drinking tea, but they informed me that the cafe was closed as they were doing some work on it . Happily, and pleasantly, one of the chaps asked if I'd like a cold drink and opened the fridge and grabbed the cold can of my choice.
"How much do I owe you?" said I. "Nothing" said he " It's on the house!" Don't get that often, eh?!

As I was nearing 50 miles, I thought I might as well get a metric century in, so changed direction a bit and headed homewards via the south of the town.

Back home on 64 miles, in mainly sunny weather, but with about an hour of cloudiness and a couple of spots of rain. The wind was more blustery than I remember the forecast saying, but at least it blew me the last miles home!
Cracking day out. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1037888290


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jun 2017)

Mrs 26 and I met Rich B and Sara P at Newland. Mrs 26 had to get back so headed off for a short one while we three took to the run around the northern flanks of the hills to head south for Coddington Cross where Pete M was waiting. On down for Peg's Farm Pete suggested a change of plan. Instead of Ledbury we would head over for The Nest. Sara was planning on heading back early so off she went as we took to the Munsley lump. Pots of tea and cake all round set us up for our return.

We took the run along Falcon Lane which was new to Rich. This leads us out to Tillers Green eventually where Rich was back on familiar tarmac. Now we were rounding the southern flanks of the hills to take to the standard Castlemorton lanes. Pete headed for the Wyche cutting while Rich and I completed a nice wee ride by taking the Guarlford route home.

Another pleasant day to be out on two wheels and the companionship was superb too. 47 smiles


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2017)

Going out later but here was Wednesday's ride

Still some stiffness in the legs from Sunday's Club ride.
However still did some hardish intervals round the usual roads between Chertsey and Thorpe., then loopedback via Ottershaw
Man thing in the heat was to keep moving and keep drinking

27.7 miles at average of 16.8 mph
Flattish course so 623 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1035974825

Still awaiting the arrival of the New Titatnium bike - imminent, maybe not in time for the Sportive Sun week


----------



## Spartak (16 Jun 2017)

Just returned from a family holiday in Sardinia where I managed to fit in some cycling.

Hired a Bianchi from www.bike4more.com a very good company who will deliver & collect to your accommodation for a small fee.

Based in Porto Rotondo in the NE of the island.
Most days some hills were involved with the climbs of Sant Antonio di Gallura, San Pantaleo & Abbiadori being my favourites.

Did over 300 kms & 4000 metres of climbing in the 4 days.



































If anyone would like any route info. let me know & I'll post the Strava ride links.


----------



## Simontm (16 Jun 2017)

Nice day to do the London bridge challenge so<ahem> Hampton Court-Kew-Hammersmith-Wandsworth-Albert-Vauxhall-Westminster-Blackfriars-Tower Bridge where I stopped for a flapjack and failed miserably to get a decent picture of bike and Tower of London 



Annnd: London-Waterloo-Lambeth-Chelsea-Battersea-Putney-Chiswick-Richmond-Kingston then home.


Missed out Southwark purely because I forgot to turn...twice  and didn't do Twickenham because I didn't feel like that race track. 
That Embankment superhighway is quite good now - at least at 10 in the morning. Police were nicking someone outside Parliament and all in all drivers were in excellent behaviour which makes a change from my days of commuting to Paddington.

All in all 53 miles and 18 bridges in 3:40 which considering the traffic, especially on the Strand wasn't too bad.


----------



## derrick (16 Jun 2017)

Another little ride out Thursday evening, This is a new one for us, it's chain gang practice, 5 of us went this time but there seems to be a lot of interest from other club members, so looking forward to a bigger group next week. As always the ride ends in the pub.




https://www.strava.com/activities/1038448052


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Jun 2017)

Nothing more significant than the school run today. My Surly Big Dummy hit 1966 miles today. Shouldn't think about that too much.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jun 2017)

Up and out early ish this morning, ICE Trice in the back of the van. Free parking at Bishopsgate, so set myself up for a nice ride around Windsor Great Park. I've only done 2 rides on the trike since buying it with a total of 30 miles, and so far avoided roads until the new flag arrived (it has, very nice too) plus I gain some confidence. Started out with a run along the polo club then dropped down Breakheart Hill for a loop around the lake before it got busy with yummy mummies and dog walkers. Nice thing about the recumbent trike is I can stop and take photos in a very hassle free manner, I don't even have to get up! The boathouse.





Once round to Saville Gardens I found the path closed, so took to the road to get back to Bishopsgate. A good few cars along the 1 mile or so stretch, loads of room given by all so that was me more comfy. Back into the park and I set about doing a few random laps, figuring I'd get my 17 mile target done. At 22 miles I was thinking about a metric half, amazing how the miles just ticked along, I was enjoying myself





Came across a horse, so slowed down as I approached from behind as I've read they don't like recumbents. No issues with this one, calm as you like. Same horse, 30 minutes later as I approached from the front got spooked, so I stopped while he settled down. Had a chat with the lady rider who reckons it was the new flag flapping about..
Finally, a tree





Back to the van on 31.5 miles, and I'd done a few bits of road outside the park too. Great mornings riding.
Any thoughts of an easy afternoon were quashed as I've just finished laying 15 square metres of turf..


----------



## gavgav (16 Jun 2017)

Out after work for a short ride. Warm, mostly sunny but blowing a ruddy hoolie yet again! It was at its worst from the West, but seemed also to be a headwind in whatever direction I was travelling in 

Negotiated the horrid A458/A5 junction, then out through Betton and onto the lovely quiet lanes to Berrington, Cound and Cound Moor. 

Turned towards Acton Burnell and then through Pitchford, Cantlop and home.

I was serenaded near to home by the sound of a Bugle playing The Last Post, in the distance!!

16.5 miles at 13.2 mph avg


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jun 2017)

Once I rode home from work we loaded up the tandem with tent, sleeping bags, mats etc and rode to Pidley, a bit north of St Ives. The busway was resplendent with a myriad of wildflowers. 
We were scalped by several commuters, but we passed a couple of people. They must have been slow.





From St Ives I didn't enjoy the ride one bit. People were driving like dickheads.

Tent up, and a beer drank. Lovely.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1039736244


----------



## postman (16 Jun 2017)

It was so busy and frantic.I was so stressed i have decided to do it again in the morning.


----------



## gbb (17 Jun 2017)

A quick 7.5 miles last night...just wanted a quick sprint (well, depending on your definition of a sprint )
One thing I realised...
My last ride saw me accelerating down an incline with a bend..half way I thought...oh oh, I'm punctured, I thought the tyre was rolling off but no, it was fine. I just rode on and forgot about it. Tonight I got the same sensation on a bend. It's dawned on me. I had GP4000s on and recently swapped the front to eliminate a wobble problem I had. It's a cheap tyre and it's not performing under pressure...bike leant over at speed. the sidewalls are obviously not that good.
GP4000 refitted post ride.


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2017)

Back from same ride.But i was faster.I was at Bingley Five Rise Lock at 09-10.Not as hot today.Sun has finally come out now.Had a latte in Headingley just after 11-00.Had a great day.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2017)

I was talking to a fellow cyclist this morning and we both agreed that we couldnt waste such a gorgeous day, so off i went for a bimble. Down the A470, then the A489, and then onto the B4404 along my favourate route to llanwrin. Then i continued down to Machynlleth and crossed over the boundary into gwynedd. Then i backracked to the Dovey bridge then rode along the back road parallel with the A489 going towards mallwydd. Then onto the main road, and eventually back onto the A470 and then home. 24 miles done in very warm weather, but with a fantastic breeze to cool things down slightly. Numerous cyclists on the road today, who nodded as they passed.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jun 2017)

A really hot day in North Yorkshire today so a shortish 16 mile MTB ride around the Tracks, bridle ways and woods near home.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2017)

Up early today with an errand to run first thing, but still managed to be out on the bike by 8am.
By 'eck it were 'ot! 

So I decided to do a qualifying ride for the half century challenge. Well, why wouldn't you? 

Up Coal Road and Red Hall Lane and onto the A58 - which has been surface dressed... Fortunately I was only going a couple of hundred yards to the Whin Moor Lane turning, but it was far enough to get a couple of tarry chippings stuck to the front tyre. Pinged them off and carried on into Shadwell, left on Main street and up to Slaid Hill lights where it was right onto Wike Ridge Lane and through the dip, then right again onto Tarn Lane all the way across to Ling Lane, down past all the millionaires houses on what must be the worst surfaced road in the district. It made me glad I'd pumped my tyres back up to 110psi last night...
Back out onto the A58 and noticed that the surface dressing had got all the way to the Ling lane junction, but fortunately I was going down the hill into Scarcroft away from it all.
Rapidly down the hill and right after the lights onto the first Thorner Lane of the day, carrying on descending to the base of Scarcroft Hill where the climb up to Milner Lane kicks in. Huffing and puffing to the top and you're rewarded by an always enjoyable ride along the ridge top all the way to Holme Farm Lane and onto the East Rigton and then up onto Bramham Lane, which was nicely deserted again today.
Across Jewitt Lane and up onto another Thorner Lane, through the dip at warp speed 9 and up the other side and on to Thorner Road for the slightly downhill run to Bramham.
Just before the A1(M) bridge I was having such fun and the weather was so good that I decided to turn right onto West Woods Road and do an imperial half instead of a metric one. Well, what could possibly go wrong? 
Before I knew it I was at Wattlesyke Roundabout, so straight across and the fast descent towards Wetherby, turning right just before the town on the A168 and then over the A1(M) at the next bridge, heading towards the race course. Past there and on to Thorp Arch, where I added a loop in before crossing the river and climbing up into Boston Spa and down Main Street heading for open country in a Tadcaster-ish direction on the A659.

After almost turning up a farm entrance, I did turn right to Toulston, crossing the closed Tadcaster-Wetherby railway line and steadily climbing, climbing, climbing before dropping down onto Toulston Lane, where a loop around three sides of the Tadcaster Grammer School grounds saw me cross the A659 again and drop down to the bridge over the A64 (very busy for some reason today...) and the long descent into Stutton beckoned.
As I needed the miles, and because I haven't done it for a while, I took a ride down Fanny Lane and through the village, crossing Cock Beck for the first time of the day and along the single track road out to the A162.
Up the hill and left onto Raw Lane, where I set a rapid pace heading for Ulleskelf. I was really going to pay for all these tailwinds at some point, but some times you've just got to take advantage haven't you?

Though Ulleskelf village and stopped for a drink, sustenance and some photos:










Did I mention it was hot? And feeling like it was getting hotter by the minute?
So, I set off again towards Church Fenton, taking a left just before the village to do a loop of the airfield. You can imagine my joy when after a few hundred yards I found that Brackenhill Lane has also been surface dressed. Fortunately it looks like it was a few weeks ago, but there were still some loose chips which stuck to my tyres with the melting tar and needed pinging off again. Anyway, I eventually crossed the East Coast Mainline and dropped down into Ryther, where it was left again heading for Ozendyke and into that wind. Nowt for it but to drop a couple of gears and spin it out, all the way back to Ulleskelf, before heading back to Church Fenton to complete the loop.

Through the village and up onto the railway bridge where I spotted a couple of photographers looking down the line - just as Leander came into view hauling a charter train heading for Scarborough. Sadly I didn't have time to get my phone out for a snap, but it fair warms the heart to see a proper train on a line that is almost exclusively used by anonymous multiple units these days. The crew looked rather warm on the footplate though!

Anyway, heart gladdened it was back into the headwind for the long straight to Barkston Ash, a quick wiggle on the A162 and the climbing slog into the wind before the all too short drop into Saxton, where I took a left past the cricket club, stopping at Linda's Bench for a well earned breather in the shade of a tree and some more photos:

















Back into the saddle and into the home straight now, heading away from the village and dropping down onto Copley Lane for the run to Lotherton Gates, passing lots of motorcyclists heading the other way, presumably to Squires at Sherburn.
Right towards Aberford, eventually dropping down the hill under the A1(M) where traffic was crawling along.
Through the village and the ups and downs (but mainly ups) of Cattle lane awaited, before the plunge down to Cock Beck and the long grind up the hill to Barwick in the blazing sun.
Eventually reached the village and a bit of respite along Main Street, before the climb continues almost all the way to Scholes and still into that wind, before dropping down to the Coronation Tree and the long straight of Leeds Road, still into the wind but finally down hill again to Cock Beck for the final time, back up the other side and then local roads to home. It's safe to safe I was absolutely cream crackered, but happy to have completed the imperial half. 

*51.15 miles* (82.31km) in *3h 42m* at an average of *13.8mph* with *21.81ft* climbed and an average temperature of *22.2°C* (maximum temperature of 28.0°C)

So, a ride I really enjoyed although the last 10-15 miles into that headwind were hard work at times, especially as it just got warmer and warmer. That said, I now have some impressive tan lines  and it's another entry in the half century challenge.
Loads of cyclists out, unsurprisingly, making the most of it and the metal box drivers generally behaved themselves.

And to end, the map:




Garmin laughably states the wind was just 4mph - the BBC forecast a more realistic 15mph...

Now to rehydrate and carb load for tomorrows ride...


----------



## PaulB (17 Jun 2017)

Here's mine. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1802366974

We were assured though that today would be a scorcher so I dressed accordingly....and had to put on my outer jacket because it was cold in the wind and limited sun while I was out.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jun 2017)

We awoke in a hot tent, then found out we'd not brought porridge! A cup of tea was had then we ade our way to Johnsons of Old Hurst- a farm shop cum butchers cum cafe cum zoo.







We also saw crocodile and ostrich, storks, rabbits and bacon baguettes!

Fed and watered we rolled through Broughton, Little Raveley and Wennington, all chocolate box beautiful.




Over the A1(M) at Alconbury then on to Hamerton, this is where the zoo keeper was killed by the tiger a few weeks back. 
On to Steeple and Great Gidding, Red Kites ten a penny.
Then we lost our a way a bit before ending up in Barnwell. We were aiming for Oundle, but had found a nice pub, The Montagu Arms. Fantastic shandy! I had whitebait, Jo had scampi.

At Great Gidding we stumbled upon a shop. We bought a bag of croissants for tomorrow's breakfast and some ice creams. It was roasting!

Back to Hamerton, Coppingford, Wisconsin and Warboys. 
We came down one hill at 37 mph.... there was a right gander at the bottom.
It's the first time Jo has sh1t herself on the tandem! I had it covered, just.


















Then we were back n the campsite village. Nothing to snigger at here...






https://www.strava.com/activities/1041002093

53 molten miles.


----------



## derrick (17 Jun 2017)

A ride out to the sea side, Club ride out to Maldon, Heybridge Basin. Six of us set of at 7-30 this morning out to Ongar then picked up the A414, not a road we normally ride but that time of the day it's pretty quiet, had a good run there, had a nice breakfast in the cafe. on the way back i found a nice country roads route all the way home, we decided to stop at a pub in Ongar for refreshment, a beer for me and the guy's a coke and coffee for the other half Then finishing the ride at our local, had a nice bite to eat and a couple more beers. home now all showered with a cup of tea and a biscuit. Great day out with a great bunch of friends. 94 miles loved every minute of the ride. also saw part of the Queens fly by 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2CRE6kqPgA

https://www.strava.com/activities/1041170403


----------



## jayonabike (17 Jun 2017)

100 mile ride

Three of us rode out over the Chilterns into Oxfordshire and looped back. Stopped at Waterperry Gardens for lunch. Not much of a write up as I'm knackered now. Lovely route, mainly country lanes and B roads. A great ride in glorious weather. Now where's that beer.....


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jun 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1040767977

I organised the second of my Surrey Hills rides today. I've made sure I've concentrated the hills of the Ride London 100 course into the ride ( to be fair, I've included Ranmore Common as well, because it's there).





Newlands Corner, I was spinning out on all of my bikes with the 50-34 Chainsets, so today I took the bike with the 53-39. I was questioning my sanity on that call at this point.






Having gone up Leith hill, the pure, unadulterated evil way ( up on the Leith Hill place side) and back down the other side, I now knew that spinning out on the descent was preferable.





The climb up to Ranmore Common was child's play in comparison.






I had no idea where I was now, I had to ask, I just couldn't work it out.






I think I killed some of my new found buddies on the previous climbs.





That view makes it all worth while though.






Despite the very unusually high temps today, this lot got to the top of box okay. They weren't with me, but were on the climb up box at the same time.


Very warm, Leith hill the hardcore way, on a 39 / 25 minimum is a very bad idea, and the less said about the train journey home from Woking, the better.

All in all, a very successful ride, and some stunning views and weather. 56 miles completed, and another 'keeper' in the routes box.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2017)

Down to Camber Sands today for a full English.
Jeebus it was hot & sunny, even at 7am this morning. It's a good thing I slapped on plenty of factor 50.

It was a tough old ride, basically as my riding partner is a supremely fit cycle cop and ex-paratrooper. He really pushed me to the limit. With the scorching heat it was damn hard work. But worth every pedal revolution. A thoroughly awesome cycling day. 

So scores on the doors. 113 miles which mean a couple of future Eddington numbers in the bag.






Camber Sands Brekkie





Camber Sands





Refuelling stop in Yalding


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4847039, member: 43827"]Nice ride. You must have forgotten the sunscreen on your arms, they look burnt. [/QUOTE]


Bit crispy


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2017)

Couldn't be doing with the heat today, so apart from a quick 3 miles in to town for haircut it was left until the sun was setting for me to go out. a steady 16 miles this evening in the tree covered roads of Foxhills and Chobham, still hot & sticky though.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Jun 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Couldn't be doing with the heat today, so apart from a quick 3 miles in to town for haircut it was left until the sun was setting for me to go out. a steady 16 miles this evening in the tree covered roads of Foxhills and Chobham, still hot & sticky though.


It was incredibly warm out that way today.


----------



## Aravis (17 Jun 2017)

The Met Office website has today's temperature peaking at 28°C in nearby Hereford. Today was my last opportunity for a decent ride in the next couple of weeks. I promise this is going to end well.







I set off southwards just before 9am. I'd been expecting to reach the Severn Bridge without serious effort, but the wind was stronger than I'd expected and I ended up feeling I'd worked quite hard. The westbound carriageway on the M48 was closed for maintenance - had both lanes been closed it would have been spookily quiet out there. I have ridden across when it's been closed to all traffic because of high winds, but that's another story.

The B-road from Chepstow to Usk is an absolute classic. I'm sure many know it. As a bonus, there's recently been some tree felling below the bend near the top on the Usk side, which has enhanced the views enormously, especially for those coming up. After passing through Usk I joined the old A40 for the run back to Monmouth, another fine cycling road and a generous bequest to the cycling community following the building of the dual carriageway. Its a pity there's a gap of a few miles east of Monmouth. There was a time when I used to ride along the dual carriageway without a moment's thought.

From Monmouth I headed up through Rockfield and over the hills to Skenfrith. This was a familiar route when I used to head out from Bristol, but I'd almost completely forgotten it. With over 70 miles behind me and in extreme heat my resolve threatened to drain through my bottom bracket, but the thought that turning back would be so obvious on my GPS track was enough to keep me going.

By the castle in Skenfrith there is a natural pool in the river Monnow, which today was very popular. More sensible than cycling, I cannot deny. That image, more than any other, encapsulated the day, but should I photograph an anonymous collection of people bathing and post them on the internet? I hesitated, and the moment was past.

There's another long hill after Skenfrith, at the top there is a garage at which I was able to re-water, dealing with that particular anxiety. The hills continued for another 15 miles or so before the final gentle run back to Gloucester.

It felt like a really tough day, more than the total of 109 miles would suggest. That was previously a virgin number amongst my GPS-recorded rides, and yes, I did consciously plan it that way.

The last time I looked, tomorrow was supposed to be warmer and stiller, so be careful everyone. I'll be putting my feet up.


----------



## galaxy (18 Jun 2017)

I decided today was too hot. So did gardening instead. That means at some point tomorrow I can get out. Mind you. Looks like it's going to be even hotter


----------



## Simontm (18 Jun 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/1040767977
> 
> .
> 
> ...



They haven't come too far as that looks like a group of my local club the Dittons Velo, the weirdest thing tho is that I've only ever seen them in pictures and never around these roads!


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jun 2017)

Back already No way I was going out late today, can't manage the heat. Out the door at 0640hrs, and headed out towards Hampton Court, knowing traffic would be light and not too many club runs out this early, though I saw a fair few cyclists after 0730 so I guess a few out there with the same idea. A balmy 18 degrees when I left home and after checking my Eddington score I noted the need for one more ride of 36 miles to make it 36, so that was target se, t for this morning.
18 degrees when I left, glorious weather for cycling, and still only 23 degrees when I got home.
A very enjoyable, fast (for me), 37 miles at 17.2mph, and another Eddington in the bag


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Jun 2017)

Simontm said:


> They haven't come too far as that looks like a group of my local club the Dittons Velo, the weirdest thing tho is that I've only ever seen them in pictures and never around these roads!


Yes that was who they were.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jun 2017)

We woke, had a bit of breakfast and decided to ride home before the heat got too much. All packed up and we headed to St Ives. Once there we called in at Costa for tea, coffee and some croissants. The tea was good, the croissants were like damp socks. We sat on the bench by the river and ate and drank. Jo rang her dad and wished him a happy Father's Day.








We then exited town over the above bridge and came home via Fenstanton, Connington and Knapwell.

18 hot, sweaty miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1042185395


----------



## Basil.B (18 Jun 2017)

Back from a 35 miler on my singlespeed.
Glad I had my long hair cut short last week, bit hot out there!


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2017)

My word i love this section of the CC page.We have some fantastic photos and stories and routes.Today i love the Camber Sands brekkie.Could make a film round there Carry On Cycling,mind you Carry On Follow that Camel might take some beating.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2017)

Hot, hot, hot today (even up here in northern "Scotchland")  
Set off at 10am for a wee toddle. 
Turned into more of an exploration trip than a bike ride 
Away for just over an hour but for first time ever visited our villages beach, wow. Felt like I was abroad, amazing scenery, lovely weather and not a care in the world (for now anyway) 
Took the bike so far down then walked down some steps to the pebble beach. Lovely and peaceful, just the sound of a lovely wee breeze, a lone seagull and the sea, fabulous!
Wee pebble beach with some boats and a hut.
Sat on a wall just taking it all in 
Heading away met a chap and his boxer dog, he told me about the coastal walk if I'd carried on past the beach, will do that when I don't have the bike.
Headed home as I'd ran out of juice (in more ways than one)! did some gardening, then a lovely barbecue lunch, courtesy of Mr m Fantastic !


----------



## TVC (18 Jun 2017)

Leading the Black Horse Riders on a 20 mile trip round some of the smaller lanes and gated roads south of Leicester. A good, mixed turnout again which saw everyone stop for a pint at the pub afterwards.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jun 2017)

Did I mention it was hot yesterday? And it's forecast to be hotter still today?

So, I was out for 8am in an attempt to beat the worst of the heat and with only an hour or so for the ride surely I'd do that, wouldn't I? 

Almost inevitably the bike found itself wending along Coal Road, but at the crossroads I turned left onto Skeltons Lane heading for Thorner.
Which means descending Sandhills, which is lumpy, bumpy and almost all downhill into the village and up the little rise onto Main Street, with no-one about apart from a couple of other cyclists and a lone jogger. Don't people realise that they're missing the best part of the day? 
At the end of Main Street the road curves past St Peters Church and I took Milner Lane for the sharp climb onto the ridge, which never gets any easier, before bowling along between the hedgerows onto Holme Farm Lane and through East Rigton and Rigton Green, where I got a cheery "morning" from a lady tending to her herbaceous borders.
In a shock and almost unprecedented act, I took the left hand fork at the junction onto Compton Lane for a bit of variety and continued along the ridge, with great views down into the valley and across Gods Own county beyond. After some gentle undulations I arrived at Jewitt Lane and being time limited, decided against flying down the twisty turny hill into Collingham and instead turned right up the hill, which soon levels out between the pig pens  and then into glorious rolling green countryside. All too soon I was dropping down to the junction with Bramham Lane, where I took the left fork and powered up the hill and onto Thorner Lane, where I turned right heading back towards Milner Lane.
But before reaching there I stopped for a couple of photos:













With time ticking on, it was back on the bike and onto Milner Lane back towards Thorner, with the descent down the hill into the village being much more fun than the climb up it had been.
Past the church with the bells pealing and the congregation gathering and a last second decision to turn right onto Carr Lane to extend the ride a little.
On the sheltered but sunny climb out of the village the temperature was really starting to rise and I was glad to reach the top of the first climb for the short respite of the descent round the S-bends, before the climb up to Wetherby Road started again.
I initially planned to dodge the recently surface dressed A58 by adding a dogleg across into Shadwell and back up Coal Road, but decided against it at the junction and the couple of hundred yards passed without incident - probably as there were no cars about! 
Up Coal Road and then it levels out through the Skeltons Lane / Red Hall Lane junction and it's full beans all the way home on local roads.

*15.31 miles* (24.63km) in *1h 6m* at an average of *13.9 mph* with *649ft* climbed and a low sounding maximum temperature of *21.0°C* (trust me, it felt hotter than that!). Oh, and another PB on Sandhills - so I'm doing something right! 

Great to get out for a ride, even if it was just a short one. Lots of cyclists out, even at the relatively early hour and very few cars about - which is never a bad thing. Being back earlyish meant I then had plenty of time to lay some flags in the back yard in the sunshine... although this does have the advantage that I won't now fall down a hole when I light the barbeque later. 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Simontm (18 Jun 2017)

Took the novice cyclist out for his first long ride. A 40-miler to Windsor and back. Not bad, just over 1.20 to get there via Stanwell and Datchet and he was only slightly hanging. Left at 8 which judging from the closeness now was a good call. 
Had a stop in Windsor for a drink...


And kept an eye on a fellow rider's bike as he nipped into the shop, then back though Old Windsor, Runnymede, Egham, Chertsey, over the bridge then back down Sunbury, Hampton Court, home.
The novice started to really hang so a few stops on way back but he managed the trip. All-in-all, 3:47 for 40 miles. Told me mate he did well, but I don't think he believed me


----------



## Sandra6 (18 Jun 2017)

It's been a while since I went for a proper ride, further than work and back anyway. 
I've had to knock running on the head for a while so I decided to make the most of the day and set off before breakfast. 
I didn't go far, just down a track to the riverside and along the cycle path - met one dog walker and a cyclist, bliss! - and back the very long way home. 
I wasn't quite sure which way I was heading but I knew if I followed right I'd get to the bypass eventually, then I followed that home. Probably did about 10 or 12 miles, but I had a smile on my face and enjoyed a lovely bacon butty in the garden when I got home because everyone else was still asleep.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jun 2017)

928 pages and I'm yet to post a ride in here...OK, let's put that right. I got the imperial century for this month in last Saturday, will probably do another this Friday night/Saturday morning…but I'd like to keep the weekly mileage up. Yesterday was not an option (service for the motorised bike) so today it was. In view of the temperatures, decided to start early. Up 5am, rolling at 5.29, heading for Brighton as I'd get a tailwind home. Very pleasant outward leg- roads quiet, and pleasantly warm without being sticky. Bare minimum of stops- popped into the Co-op at Barnham for early lunch/midmorning snack, I had a chain drop outside Chichester, and that was about it. Made it to Madeira Drive at 9.15 or so- the racing snakes on the BHF chuggathon were arriving, but seriously, if you're that quick why do you do this ride, it's hardly a challenge? I just plastered on the factor 50, ate the sandwich, and headed back west. A bit slower on the return leg- another 'mechanical'- loose bottle cage needed sorting- more traffic, level crossings closed, and the heat of course- but still back at 1.45. 100.4 miles in 8:15 elapsed time- I only stopped for 45 minutes in total, 13.9 mph moving average. Glad to have done that, glad to be out of that heat!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2017)

I had arranged a day out with my nephew's to the Imperial war museum at Duxford today leaving at 0900 so a chance of a Sunday without a ride . No chance out the door at 0530 in near perfect conditions did my usual 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey ,Shepshed , Quorn and home . After an hour I'd been passed by 1 car seen 1 jogger and 1 walker cycling bliss . 33 miles done just before it got properly hot . Car count got as high as 8 !! got to lovely early morning rides .


----------



## Donger (18 Jun 2017)

Scorchio ! The weather in Gloucestershire this morning was positively Mediterranean. Must have been around 28 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Did a 44 mile ride, including a club ride with the Kingsway CC "Chilled" Group that numbered 11 of us today. Sweated our way up over Horsepools Hill, then down into Stroud and over to Cam, where we slogged up Cam Pitch before descending back into the Severn Vale. No more climbing after that. For once it was better to keep moving than to stop for rests, as that was the only way to keep cool. None of us fancied doing too much of the A38 on the way back, so we abandoned the route and headed off down the lanes through the villages near Slimbridge, where @Frazzle showed me a new little cut-through that I hadn't used before. 

We stopped for refreshments at the canalside café at Saul marina, where we met up with our Intermediate group, and @Dark46, who had driven along to meet up with us all. Most ordered coffee and cakes, then looked jealously at the cold bottles of Magners cider that I and the guy behind me bought. My personal highlights of the day were reeling in a couple of riders from another local club on the short stretch of the A38 that we did ride, and then flying past about 10 members of another club down the lanes. That just isn't me, normally, and it was nice to be able to put on a turn of speed and lead a line of clubmates past with a cheery (unreturned) greeting.

Loving this early summer weather. Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (18 Jun 2017)

I'd been to Liverpool yesterday and overnight, with @Rickshaw Phil to enjoy beer and a fantastic Hans Zimmer Live Concert at the ECHO Arena. If you like his film scores, I highly recommend you see him in concert, if you can.

Arrived back home, around lunchtime, with the thermometer touching 29c and was mulling over a number of things I could do, this afternoon, to enjoy the weather. An hour later (of which I'd spent most of it asleep on the sofa ) I dragged myself out and onto the bike for a very leisurely short ride around Town. I simply didn't have the energy for any more than that.

As I brought the bike round to the front of the house, I had a chat to my neighbour and she thought I was highly mad going out on a bike in this heat, but I explained to her my philosophy was that I would generate some breeze whilst riding and that may help. Indeed that was the case, with the westerly breeze still fairly strong in spite of the heat.

I took the route of Meole Brace, Nobold, Radbrook, Copthorne, Oxon, Porthill and down into the Quarry Park, which was heaving with people enjoying the fabulous sunshine. They were also clearing away the marquees from this mornings Shrewsbury Half Marathon (fair play to anyone running it in this heat )

I had to weave my way through the busy crowds on the paths, and then continued along by the River Severn and out onto the cycle paths down to Reabrook, along the old railway path and home.

Sweating buckets now, but glad to have made the effort to get out in the 

14.5 miles at a very leisurely pace of 11.9mph avg


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jun 2017)

After poor showing on last week's club ride,with the HDW

We headed to Newdigate, south of Dorking.

We went through Ripley East Horsley, Great Bookham, skirting Dorking to Newdigate, nearly to Sussex.
A bit of a wiggle in the navigation halfway.

Return journey after sticking to same or similar route,
Then Skirting Leatherhead, through Fetcham, Stoke D'Abernon, and Chobham.

Managed the heat ok, better to keep moving, you fried whenever you stopped.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1042615219

65.6 miles @15.3 mph
2490 feet climbed, some of the hills a bit testing.
Pleased to have coped well, the Bournemouth sportive is next week


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Jun 2017)

The corn is coming on nicely








The sun was out





Blueberry blast cake, and a coffee up at Fort Nelson, it was getting toasty now.






I had to get to the waterside, before I suffered from spontaneous human combustion.






The weather was at its best now.











Square rigged tall ships.






One last pit stop before heading home.

A very warm 60 miles in the glorious sunny weather completed.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1043405148


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2017)

Had a nice 14 mile bimble this evening once the heat of the day had passed. Started off by heading down Black Bank to Littleport, where I saw my one and only cyclist on a TT bike in full get-up. He was fizzing along at quite a rate, but still found time to wave as he rode past. From Littleport I rode along the A1101 to Golds Hill. It's normally a really busy road for this neck of the woods, but there was barely a car to be seen.

At Golds Hill I turned left to go along the Hundred Foot. By then the sun was low enough to throw the road into shade. In the winter it's so cold riding there once the sun dips below the levees, but today I was glad. Stopped in my usual place by a gated field for a good long drink and some Haribo. Then it's past the pumping station and under the railway bridge. There was an abandoned BMX bike in the weeds under the bridge sans front wheel. What else was missing from it, I couldn't really tell, but given that it's miles from nowhere, best guess is that the bike was nicked for parts.

From there it's past the railway sidings and into Pymoor. I just didn't fancy tacking Mill Hill in this heat, so took the short way home via the recreation ground and O Furlong.

While out, saw a flock of guinea fowl (some were jaywalking in the middle of the road), loads of cows, ponies and some newborn calves. Plus one very paranoid cat.

Got home, put a brew on and sat down with a salad, a chunk of Grasmere Farm pork pie and a dollop of sweet chilli sauce. Felt really good to get out in spite of everything.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2017)

Lovely ride today, though a tad warm by the time I got back to the car 

Normally, I'd be on the L2B today, but my usual companions pulled out and I didn't fancy a solo ride.. Anyway I still set the alarm clock for 05:45 <yawn> so I could get going early on a nearer ride.. I usually pedal to Milton Keynes, but as I was planning 30 or so miles around the Redways and lakes, I thought that the extra 50 might drain me a bit too much 

I parked in Newport Pagnell and soon picked up the cycleways across to MK itself.






Keeping away from the busier parts and shopping centres, I just followed my front wheel and turned right or left when I felt like it, but with the aim of bagging a few OS markers on the way round..
I ended up doing a circuit or two of a few lakes, including Willen Lake, that was just starting to get very busy. That was my cue to leave!
I decided to visit Milton Keynes village (the bit that was there before all the new town was developed) and was pleasantly surprised by how quiet and peaceful it was.






Old Manor Farm and church by the village green!






More old woodworkings laying around in the shade..











At Willen Lake, I heard the sound of drums, gongs and the chanting of people heading for the Pagoda.
Turns out that it was the 37th anniversary of it being built, and they were celebrating the event.






By the time I got back to the car, fortunately parked in the shade, it was roasting.
I was happy to have got 35 miles done, and headed home for a shower and some cold beer.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1042411209


----------



## Katherine (18 Jun 2017)

Today was one of those 'too hot to stop' rides! 
I had to be home from my bike ride by 11.45 to visit Fil and the only other available leader for the social group cut her foot doing open water swimming so I offered to do a shorter than usual ride which worked out perfectly. Luckily I knew of a convenient pub that opens for breakfast. Unluckily their coffee machine wasn't working but the waitresses efficiently boiled the kettle a few times so all good. We sunbathed on the terrace before turning for home. 
I'm finding it harder and harder these days not to go too fast for new riders who aren't used to keeping up, when it's not that long ago when it was me that couldn't keep up. 
Glorious weather.


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2017)

Beautiful day like everyone up ^^

Did a 40 miler to fill in some veloviewer explorer squares which I'm getting quite OCD about lol.

View attachment 357887



View attachment 357888


Saw some closed road signs but presumed could sneak thru so carried on. Came to a completely barred road with various H&S signs on it. Checked out mapping but there was no feasible route to the A6 without backtracking a good 10 miles or so. So I sneaked around barrier and pootled forward, getting ready to turn coat if anyone started running at me all shouty like.

I figured I had a helmet on, so required hard hat was covered (Right Cyclechat?!? :P)

Saw a security vehicle but no one in it so peddled past, under the tree that was strewn across the road and beyond the far side barrier. Told you I was OCD about these explorer squares!

At the far side went across a quaint train station...

View attachment 357889


View attachment 357890


So now I have a 10x10 square. Would have had bigger in London had I known about this, the amount of single empty squares is annoying!!

(BTW not sure why all the blue squares are there, even outside of the 10x10 boxes).

View attachment 357903


https://www.strava.com/activities/1042519507

Also done quite a few rides recently which I havent posted here so a few pics instead....

View attachment 357892


View attachment 357893


View attachment 357894


View attachment 357895


View attachment 357896


League of Gentlemen village...

View attachment 357897


View attachment 357898


View attachment 357899


View attachment 357900


View attachment 357901


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2017)

7.1 miles this day, nice weather for it, still bedding in those 25mm tires. A good many cyclists out there, my medicine has slowed me down a bit in comparison. Still a great little ride. Cooler temps after a week of heat wave.
78F, 26C
Winds W17
Relative humidity 50%
Barometer 29.76, 1008.9mb
Grilled out. Small steak, shrimp, and portobello mushroom caps.


----------



## galaxy (19 Jun 2017)

I didn't go out, too hot. But enjoyable watching the couple come down the lane on there Tandem


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2017)

I decided to go out bright and early to try to beat the worst of the heat, but it didn't work out that way. The first 10 minutes there was a great breeze and i thought i was on to a winner. Then the breeze disappeared and oh my god, it was freaking roasting.  i decided to cut my ride down by 10 miles due to the heat. Off i went Llanwrin. There is a lovely little church there and i decided to stop and have a look round the grave yard. I quite like grave yards. I couldnt go into the church though as most are kept locked these days.













Mde my way back along my normal route that runs alongside the A489 . The local sheep chearly know where to find the shady areas.







Back along the A489 , then turned off for home. Up the lane where i live, then a welcome shower and cup of coffee, and feet up. 15 miles in total done.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jun 2017)

My ride today was exceedingly ruddy hot.


----------



## Old jon (19 Jun 2017)

Thirty four point three miles. Felt like the temperature was close to the mile count, now that would have been worth a comment. And I pondered long over the route this morning, wasted pondering due to a road closure and a failure of the autopilot. I should take more notice of stuff, the road closure had been reported . . .

So, off I went in the warm. The Holbeck Hornpipe for starters and the escape along Great Wilson Street to Crown Point Road. Up to the clock at Oakwood, I will credit a tailwind along that stretch ‘cos I certainly do not usually ride it that fast. Boot Hill is the next bit, or call it the A 58 or Wetherby road. Whatever it is called, it is still a long way up, to the Ring Road and beyond. Beyond as far as Whin Moor Lane where I turned left and rode along to Shadwell.

 

Left again on Shadwell Main Street and keep on all the way to Slaid Hill. Turn right at the lights along Wyke Ridge Lane and reach Tarn Lane to find the road along the ridge is closed. Oooops! OK, along Tarn Lane, turn left when Black Moor Lane is reached and be outsprinted by a squirrel!! You sort of know when it is going to be one of those days.

Through Bardsey, left on the A 58 and up the rise to the lights. Turn right for a bit of serious up to and through East Rigton, Rigton Green and that rather good ridge top road, for me ending in the drop of Jewitt Lane and back on the A 58. Turn right, along a few hundred yards and right again on Wattle Syke. Crochet or knit, it is a right faff making anything of the roundabouts at the end, I opted to take the A 659 to Boston Spa. A right turn for Clifford, Bramham next and I chose left and along to the A 64 roundabout. Autopilot wobble there, but malfunction yet to happen. So, I thought, right at the roundabout and take the cycle route to Potterton. That bit worked, although it was further along the A 64 than I remembered. Then, one left turn forgotten, grey cell telling me this is the wrong road, back on the A 64!! Oh sphericals!! One closed road early in the ride and I have zigged and zagged all over the place. Idiot. Ride along to Thorner Lane, left off that onto Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes and another left, the good old A 58 and a swift pedal down Boot Hill. All well again, grin in place. Across Leeds, Hunslet shortcut and home. By ‘eck, it does get warm when you stop.

The tale of zigs and zags


----------



## postman (19 Jun 2017)

It was York it was 54 miles.Going out was fantastic,even with a blow out.At Bardsey i hit a poyhole and bang the rear tube it was the valve,i had it too hard.So a 20 min sit down and a change over of tubes.A chap pulled up introduced himself as a cyclist and could he help.Great chap i thanked him and carried on with the wheel.
Now coming back oh boy,it was hot i left it while two to leave,hoping for some shade.27 miles in three hours oh the shame,i was shattered,some of the roads Northern Dave rides up i WALKED yes WALKED,no shame in admitting that.I even stopped off at The New Inn for a pint of cola with ice it was superb.Anyway i limped home roasted and tired.


----------



## gbb (19 Jun 2017)

Hot ?...hot ?....I love it 
Finished work, the drive home registered 33 degrees all the way. I'm itching to get out, busy weekend, a good weekend but no ride so I'm off out for an hour 
Maybe I'll take it easy....like hell...5 miles in and I'm driving on, it's just not in me to pootle.
2/3 country roads, 1/3 rush hour traffic in Pboro, it's horrendous, roadworks on the A1M have created havoc here so a good few long stops at traffic lights.
19 miles, sweating like a pig, grinning like a Cheshire cat .


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Jun 2017)

Busy on two of my bikes today: (for a day off)

Dropped youngest daughter off at school on the Surly Big Dummy and rode home 5 miles.
Jumped onto my Surly Disc Trucker and rode off to Bath Uni's Sports Village to watch my oldest daughter's sports day. Second in 100m. On the way there I climbed Brassknocker Hill (Average 10.3% Max 19.4% grade) which was fun in 28'c according to the met office. 19 miles.
Legged it home. Another 19 miles.
Jumped back on the Big Dummy for school pickup. Another 5 miles.

Managed to find some space in the paddling pool for my boiled water chestnuts.


----------



## Slick (19 Jun 2017)

Nothing overly outstanding, just really wanted to see if this link would work. It's just a commute ride but it started in the clouds this morning but soon cleared to a beautiful clear day as I descended into Glasgow. Hopefully get the same tomorrow. 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1043721464


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Jun 2017)

View attachment 357997


I managed to leave my bag at work as it most certainly wasn't rucksack weather! I extended my 7 mile commute home to a very steady 35 mile ride in the sun.
Thorpe Arch to Tadcaster, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis then crossed the river at Naburn Marina onto Cawood, a photo by the old telephone box in Little Fenton then To Ulleskelf where I Tried to replicate the photo @NorthernDave took by the bench on Saturday! Carried on over a the railway bridge then home to Towton.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jun 2017)

Commuting miles: I used the knockabout bike due to a chance of thunder in the afternoon (depending on which forecast you looked at) and decided to head to work via The Quarry. It was just a nice temperature this morning and gloriously sunny which made for a very pleasant ride in. It wasn't quick as there were plenty of people out walking their dogs.

At work I learned that my boss had to be rescued by the RNLI yesterday, then the parts shipment I was expecting failed to arrive as the driver had already dropped it off with another company at some point in the morning (and they'd signed for it).

It was quite a bit hotter by the afternoon so I elected to pootle home and take the scenic route over Lyth Hill. No sign of the threatened thunderstorms so the Met Office wins the battle of the forecasts today.

24.8 miles at 13.1 mph average for the round trip.









A couple of snaps from The Quarry this morning where preparations for the Food Festival next weekend have started.


----------



## Biff600 (19 Jun 2017)

I got finished at work early today, so I took the s/s out for a rattle round the town.

I only did about 15 miles as it was blisteringly hot and the roads were getting congested with works traffic, so I got home and gave it a clean.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jun 2017)

A little 50 miler I affectionately called the Painine Killer. It was bloomin hot, Bloomin hilly but bloomin good fun. 4500ft of climbing.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Jun 2017)

Pretty hot out there isn't it? I went out on Saturday to finally do the ride I was going to do on the day in April when I got knocked off.

I was hoping to find a field full of poppies but found none on the ride. Shame, they were cracking last year. 35 miles during which I was convinced several times that my head was melting.

I was out again tonight. I'm away to another trade show this week so this was my last chance for a ride before the end of the week. Although not as sunny, the humidity was unbelievable.

I have been vegetarian for the best part of 5 years now so I feel especially guilty for the several hundred flies that drowned in my head sweat tonight!

I unzipped my top on the climb to try and get a bit of air in there. Tragically, all this did was create another insect killing field. It was a massacre.

It was on the run down past Chillington (for local bods), that I discovered something I'm not sure I have seen before. We all hate surface dressing, right? The road full of chippings for weeks and weeks. Tonight, I found something worse. SURFACE DRESSING PATCHES!

Seems a stupid idea to me. A decent amount of speed up and suddenly you hit a patch of loose stuff. Several were located on corners. Staffordshire Council. Finding new ways to kill you. This needs putting on all your headed paper I think Mr Council man.

22 miles and a bath plug blocked by about ten thousand dead flies and aphids.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jun 2017)

Biff600 said:


> I got finished at work early today, so I took the s/s out for a rattle round the town.
> 
> I only did about 15 miles as it was blisteringly hot and the roads were getting congested with works traffic, so I got home and gave it a clean.
> 
> ...


That's funky, what is it?


----------



## Biff600 (19 Jun 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> That's funky, what is it?



Thank you. It's a Pinarello 'Only The Brave'


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1044453355

A very warm evening ride to a pub tonight.






Beer garden at the Kings head in Wickham.





Very very warm.






My buddy Terry.

I limited the ride to 23 odd miles due to the heat and humidity, and chose a route with lots of shade. A nice little ride.


----------



## Slick (19 Jun 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/1044453355
> 
> A very warm evening ride to a pub tonight.
> 
> ...


They don't like it Upham. 

Sorry, made me smile when I saw it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2017)

Slick said:


> They don't like it Upham.
> 
> Sorry, made me smile when I saw it.


You should try living there.


----------



## Simontm (19 Jun 2017)

Waited till 8 for a ride, still hot though the late time has its advantage with a small amount of traffic. Went Hampton, Whitton, round the back of Twickenham Stadium over to Brentford, Kew and Richmond and up the hill...



And into Richmond Park at dusk which was lovely. Late strollers, some bike commuters, no cars, deer watching amused from places of shade, heavenly. 

Anyway back via Surbiton, 20 miles in 1:15 and 30c


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2017)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 358023
> 
> 
> A little 50 miler I affectionately called the Painine Killer. It was bloomin hot, Bloomin hilly but bloomin good fun. 4500ft of climbing.


I feel I had better elaborate on some of the details of this ride because I only had time for the quickest post ever last night before the forum went down for an upgrade.....
As with many of my rides, this was a spur-of-the-moment, very last minute thing as I suddenly found I was faced with some free time. It wasn't unlimited though and after dropping the youngest lad off at school I had a deadline, be back by 3pm to pick him up again.

By the time I had returned home to plan a route and get my shoot together I found myself starting the ride at 10.15 with a stupid target ride loaded to the Garmin.
The plan was to do just a little over 50 miles, taking in some big hills, on the hottest day of the year, against the clock. What could possibly go wrong?

I haven't any pictures to break up my description so will try to be brief. The first lumps at about 3-4 miles is Hartshead Pike, a mere pimple on the landscape for experienced local riders (@dan_bo ). Then the next, slightly higher summit is Scouthead above Oldham before dropping to Denshaw for a slog over the top (at 12 miles) into Newhey & Milnrow. A gentle potter around to Hollingworth lake saw me take a minor wrong turn and I had to retrace my steps to get onto the lakeside path so I could ride around to the Pavilion Café and sit on a bench outside for some cake and a coffee.
At this point I had to decide whether to continue or cut short the planned route. I had exactly 3hrs to do the remaining 33miles if I allowed my deadline to be the 3.10pm chucking out time at the school. Not normally a worry for me to average 11mph but this didn't allow for any mechanicals, navigational errors, the heat or the hills, and I didn't know many of the roads I would be riding!

Of course I decided to go for it and was soon churning my way up Blackstone Edge in the sweltering heat  

The climb was rewarded with an enjoyable fast descent from Cragg Vale into Sowerby Bridge. Sowerby Bridge really was the low point of the ride, literally. From here it was 7.5 miles of continuous climbing to reach Buckstones, high up on the moors above the M62. The climb from Sowerby was STEEP and due to a minor navigation slip I missed a turn that should have taken me up a slightly less vertical part of NCN68 with parts of the climb at 16.5%.* I ended up climbing Scar Head Rd which according to my mapping tops out at over 22% *in places although I am proud to admit, I was still feeling good and didn't notice it was so steep. Once at Buckstones and doing the mental arithmetic of distance against ETA I knew I had smashed it, all that remained was a fantastic descent into Denshaw (a head wind took the speed off it, but it was nice and cooling), a stop off in Delph to buy water at the Co-op, before the final little climb past Hartshead Pike. I arrived at my son's school with 15 minutes spare 

I am a little tender on top today because despite applying lashings of P20 suncream before the ride and letting it soak in I think I sweated most of it off so have a slightly pink pate and forearms, and in case anyone saw me and wonders who it was, I was wearing my Cyclechat cycle shirt and riding my black GT road bike


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jun 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I feel I had better elaborate on some of the details of this ride because I only had time for the quickest post ever last night before the forum went down for an upgrade.....
> As with many of my rides, this was a spur-of-the-moment, very last minute thing as I suddenly found I was faced with some free time. It wasn't unlimited though and after dropping the youngest lad off at school I had a deadline, be back by 3pm to pick him up again.
> 
> By the time I had returned home to plan a route and get my shoot together I found myself starting the ride at 10.15 with a stupid target ride loaded to the Garmin.
> ...




Scar head road is a pig. Good ride feller.


----------



## Oldbloke (20 Jun 2017)

44 kms in a blistering 37c this morning on my new Roubaix. So hot the tarmac was melting, I'm still "glowing" with sweat 90 minutes after getting back!


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jun 2017)

Oldbloke said:


> 44 kms in a blistering 37c this morning on my new Roubaix. So hot the tarmac was melting, I'm still "glowing" with sweat 90 minutes after getting back!
> View attachment 358082


Even your bike looks like it is on fire! I like those colours.


----------



## derrick (20 Jun 2017)

Little ride out to Redbourn this morning, Four of us set of at 9-30 from Enfield, Nice ride in the sun, lovely country lanes some of the time, Just a nice little pootle. I did enjoy the beer at the end and a nice bit of banter.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1045544152


----------



## Oldbloke (20 Jun 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Even your bike looks like it is on fire! I like those colours.


Thanks, the hi-viz colours appealed after my last black bike!


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jun 2017)

Simontm said:


> Waited till 8 for a ride, still hot though the late time has its advantage with a small amount of traffic. Went Hampton, Whitton, round the back of Twickenham Stadium over to Brentford, Kew and Richmond and up the hill...
> 
> View attachment 358042
> 
> ...



Richmond Park is very lovely at any time of day, cycling heaven!

Miss it.


----------



## Simontm (20 Jun 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Richmond Park is very lovely at any time of day, cycling heaven!
> 
> Miss it.


Unfortunately I am going to sound like a driver in a traffic jam but it's a lot lovelier with fewer bikes


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2017)

This was a good part of yesterday.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Jun 2017)

Oldbloke said:


> 44 kms in a blistering 37c this morning on my new Roubaix. So hot the tarmac was melting, I'm still "glowing" with sweat 90 minutes after getting back!
> View attachment 358082


Smart bike


----------



## Oldbloke (20 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Smart bike



Thanks Mrs M


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jun 2017)

Really nice commute in this morning, relatively cool at 0530hrs. Didn't feel too bad on the way home either, though the nasty headwind seems to have returned..


----------



## cuberider (20 Jun 2017)

Popped out late afternoon when it felt cooler and managed just over 20 miles on the mountain bike. I left home, and went through the town and up to the Monsal trail. There were only a few out at that time, probably because it was still very warm. The railway tunnels were nice and cool.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2017)

Up with the lark this morning.. well, just before 06:00, to get a few miles in before it got hot, and my list of chores was given to me..

I thought a lap of Pitsford Res would be nice before it got busy. On my first lap, I saw only one other person, a lady cyclist, who passed by in the opposite direction with a cheery 'good morning' and a wave..






After a quick stop at the old barn, I headed round for another half circuit.






A field adjacent to the main trail was, obviously, weedkiller free 

Feeling peckish by this time, I hoped the Breadline, in Brixworth, would be open.






Yep, open, for a bacon & brie panini and a coffee. Sorted 

Needing to be back home by 09:30, I had an hour and a half left to ride. A visit to the ancient Saxon church took me a bit off-route, but I like the place, and it's a nice quiet road to the Brampton Valley for an easy route back to town.
I had to take a further diversion in Kings Heath where the local constabulary had taped of the recreation ground in order to escort some of the travelling community to pastures new.
With the roads getting busier through town as it was just before 08:45, I almost managed to flat-spot my rear tyre as someone in an old Volvo pulled out in front of me (safe ish, had he/she kept going) but then stopped to perform a U-Turn (brown trousers). Still, it was a Volvo, the self proclaimed safest car on the roads. That's probably why I didn't bounce off it  
Anyways, onwards and upwards.. and a quiet off road ride on cycle paths towards home, where I arrived at 09:20, just in time for No.1 grandson to help me brush and hose the dust of the bike..






He's too young to demand pocket money for helping yet. Slave labour 

A long playing record ride, being 33 ⅓ miles, before it got too warm.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1045329898


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jun 2017)

I took my mountain bike out tonight across the fields to Caldecote, then Kingston. I carried on along the road to Little Eversden then took the bridleway up to the top of the Wimpole ridge.





I then gave it welly down the hill to the farm, I saw 32 mph on my garmin, not sure how my fillings stayed in!

At the end of the drive I stopped to see the shire horses. I felt a bit bad as I spooked them a bit.





A quick meander through the estate. The longhorn cattle hiding in the long grass!




I went back up the same hill n then round the back of the woodland belts and back to Kingston across the fields, a lad and dad came the other way.

Coming along the back of Hardwick wood a big old hare loped into the trees ahead of me. Up from here I stopped to see the Herefords 










It was a nice warm ride, a few animals and lots of cereals





19 miles. Bird of the evening... whitethroat, or was it the bullfinch?

https://www.strava.com/activities/1046210580


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2017)

Today I went to Spurn Head - totalling 200+ miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/1046167924






At 5am 9 of us set off from Dewsbury, picking two up part-way there. With stops at Howden, Spurn Head and Beverley it was a cloudy but dry day. This ride was being used for several purposes; by me as LEL practice, five riders are doing a charity London-to-Leeds ride next week, two have a long audax in a week and a few came along just for the ride.

Basically it was fast, very fast for a 200+ imperial at over 18mph average, with absolutely no issues apart from a few close passes. The café in Howden experienced mass panic when 11 riders rolled in, as did the café in Beverley - both of which took their time and increased the non-moving time. Otherwise it was a lovely day - and we had 3 riders arrive with 20 to go to bring us home.

I got back in enough time to meet my 12yo who was riding the Wakefield BKat cycle circuit as practice and get a few laps in before riding home.


----------



## Ian H (20 Jun 2017)

Saturday's ride, which actually started on Friday evening, was dedicated to helping a friend (I shall call her Mrs B) achieve her first ever 400k. An old friend of ours, PJ, who has had serious health problems, turned up, and we set off at 2230. Very soon we passed someone who had face-planted the road and was being looked after (embarrassingly I didn't realise it was another friend).

We settled down to a steady pace, four of us (including another 400 virgin) chugging along. Dawn broke and we were grateful for the warmth of the sun. But it got warmer, and then hotter, and we forgot about being grateful.

Still, the pace was sufficient and we sailed along in a cloud of sweaty optimism. We got to Chepstow for 230k—over halfway and in reasonable time. The next stage was short and easterly. Our speed dropped and we were grinding along with mounting doubt.

JD, controlling at the cafe, reassured us that we were in plenty of time compared to some riders the previous year, though we were last on the road.

Off we went southwards and the pace did not pick up. Mrs B was getting tired; our other novice had shot off, worried about finishing in time. The three of us made a ragged gruppetto, one then another stopping to pee or peel off a layer, then regrouping.

At the final control things looked less rosy. We were tight for time. Mrs B urged me to press on and finish within the time-limit (27hrs). PJ, less fit after illness, was content to plod along. I calculated that I could hang around for a few more miles and still make it, so I stuck with them, grinding out tired kilometres.

The next section involved some busy A roads, and Mrs B was weaving a little, so I sat behind and further out. We got nearly to Glastonbury, about 50k from the finish, when she announced that she couldn't continue, being too tired. I sprinted into the town and found the nearest thing to energy drinks that were available at gone 10 in the evening (Coke & Dr Pepper from a take-away, if you wish to know) and took them back. 

They were both content to stop and rest for a while; I had 50k to go and a little over 2hrs in hand, so I said goodbye, took her car-keys, and left.

There was one stonking hill just before the finish, so I had to make allowances for that. Upping the pace significantly, after many hours of plodding, brought new and interesting aches. Over the Levels I maintained a good speed. Into Taunton Saturday-night revellers got in the way, but that was a brief interlude. 

I turned off into the dark again and followed the lane that rose and fell until the last hill proper arrived. I ground my way up it, feeling suddenly rather weary. It seemed interminable, a couple of lights high in the sky signalling the top. The top was a cross-roads and I checked the time: 12mins left. I time-trialled the last winding lane to the pub finish.

One window was lit. The door was still open. J and the owners were sitting chatting. They seemed surprised to see me, checked the time, and announced I was a minute inside the cut-off. So card stamped, a drink and some food consumed, then I had to find Mrs B's car in the pitch black and find PJ and her.

I drove slowly (unfamiliar car, tired driver) back along the route, worrying about missing them in the one-way sections, and was just leaving the town when... there they were.

We piled the bikes in the back and drove to the pub, which was now in complete darkness. We got PJ's bike out and he wandered off to find his tent. I fumbled around in the darkness and found my bike, and we set off for home.

Mrs B managed 388k within the time and is already looking for a suitable event for her second attempt. I get to add a new record to my palmares: my longest ever 400k at 26hr 59min..


----------



## Simontm (20 Jun 2017)

Warm ride but better than last night and a cocking headwind to deal with which was unexpected. Sorta did the reverse of yesterday with up to Kingston, through Richmond Park then Richmond Hill where myself and another cyclist had to overtake an Addison Lee taxi going down Church Lane. Then over to Kew, round Brentford and Hounslow back to Hampton, Bushy Park then Kingston, home. 22miles in 1:20 at a refreshing 28c


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2017)

Ian H said:


> Saturday's ride, which actually started on Friday evening, was dedicated to helping a friend (I shall call her Mrs B) achieve her first ever 400k. An old friend of ours, PJ, who has had serious health problems, turned up, and we set off at 2230. Very soon we passed someone who had face-planted the road and was being looked after (embarrassingly I didn't realise it was another friend).
> 
> We settled down to a steady pace, four of us (including another 400 virgin) chugging along. Dawn broke and we were grateful for the warmth of the sun. But it got warmer, and then hotter, and we forgot about being grateful.
> 
> ...




Much kudos. What a brilliant effort and write up.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2017)

This years annual visit to Rutland Water and did the full route iincluding the Hambleton Peninsular in both directions. I'm much more of a road rider, but do enjoy the occasional off road excursion as there's not much you can (legally) ride around here. Thankfully today was a lot cooler than the hot, humid stuff we've had over the past few days and a light breeze also helped.

Got to see a red kite gliding over the dam area and this piece of strange fungi growing half way up a tree near the garden centre at Lyndon




https://www.strava.com/activities/1046128892


----------



## Tin Pot (21 Jun 2017)

1hr in the garage, but with a real fan, it was good.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jun 2017)

Warm out there again. Up early to get the dogs walked, the mornings are great if I'm off otherwise they wait until 9pm onwards. On the road at 0800, nothing in mind other than a few laps of WGP. Since I was early I opted for a ride around the bottom of the lake, very quiet and cool to boot which was lovely. Out of Blacknest Gate, looped around the outside of the park and back into Dukes Lane. Rather a lot of police on Dukes Lane, 2 mounted sections and a bod every 100m or so, I presume one of the Royals is going to the races today.
Couple more loops and home. Numpty count = 1 today, woman reversing out of her drive with no shoulder check, so she got a mouthful from me about considering looking where she was going...
Numbers wise quite a pleasing ride. 32.34 miles, which brings my total for the year so far to 3128.4miles. Target was 6000, but when you look at it from a metric perspective 6214 miles is 10,000km, so I'm just over halfway there, with just under half the year gone


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Jun 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Warm out there again. Up early to get the dogs walked, the mornings are great if I'm off otherwise they wait until 9pm onwards. On the road at 0800, nothing in mind other than a few laps of WGP. Since I was early I opted for a ride around the bottom of the lake, very quiet and cool to boot which was lovely. Out of Blacknest Gate, looped around the outside of the park and back into Dukes Lane. Rather a lot of police on Dukes Lane, 2 mounted sections and a bod every 100m or so, I presume one of the Royals is going to the races today.
> Couple more loops and home. Numpty count = 1 today, woman reversing out of her drive with no shoulder check, so she got a mouthful from me about considering looking where she was going...
> Numbers wise quite a pleasing ride. 32.34 miles, which brings my total for the year so far to 3128.4miles. Target was 6000, but when you look at it from a metric perspective 6214 miles is 10,000km, so I'm just over halfway there, with just under half the year gone


Nice and toasty out today as well.


----------



## Donger (21 Jun 2017)

Don't normally mention my bread and butter midweek rides, but today reminded me how nice it is to ring the changes every now and again. Instead of my usual trip down the lanes to Frampton and back, I headed out through the Kingsway estate to Haresfield and Standish and returned via Moreton Valence before picking up my usual route at Epney. Took a few lanes I very rarely ride, and it made a nice change.

Started with a bit of a nose around the newer parts of the Kingsway estate, looking for a short-cut for the start of our club rides. Turned out it was a bit of a labyrinth, but I eventually found what I was looking for. When I left Standish, I decided to head on down a dead end lane marked "Moreton Valence Church only". It actually went on for the best part of half a mile or so further than that before petering out at a farm entrance.... by which time I had been eyed with suspicion by several local residents. Evidently not many people go down there. To paraphrase a line form "The League of Gentlemen", It is a local lane for local people.

Missed the worst of the sun today, as I got my ride in before noon, and it _only_ hit 28 degrees! Still, hot enough for me. 20 miles done. Looking forward to a good storm now. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jun 2017)

Think I preferred my ride this morning to the commute to work tonight. Hot hot hot, Garmin showed 37 C when I got to the airport. All very nice whilst riding, but boy did I melt when I got off the bike at this end!!
Looking forward to a cooler, maybe wet, ride home in the morning..


----------



## Simontm (21 Jun 2017)

So I thought I'd see what 34c was like 
So after a quick detour into Claygate to take a bridge over the A3 that is now gated off, headed through Ewell, Nonsuch Park, Banstead then up the back of Box Hill


Speedy trip down the zig zags and Mickleham up to Leatherhead and a quick ride past the traffic to the petrol station at Malden Rushett where I downed a bottle of coke then up to Chessington, Hook, Ditton Hill then home.
36m, 2,019 ft in 2:31


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jun 2017)

I couldn't be bothered going to the gym tonight so I went out on my Cube.
I headed out to Cambourn and then down to Elsworth. From here I headed east to Boxworth, over the A14 and on to Longstanton. I then took the flowery busway down to Oakington. The old station house has an odd Muriel...





Orangutan, blue tit and... Phoenix? Don't know what Muriel would think!

Past the long horn cattle, in to Oakington and then a run down to Girton. It was then my usual commute route home.

27 sweaty miles.






https://www.strava.com/activities/1047823446


----------



## derrick (22 Jun 2017)

Another little ride out, such a lovely evening just had to go out. Three of us set of at 7pm, nice easy pace a 30 mile loop, ending in the pub again.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1048091310


----------



## rugby bloke (22 Jun 2017)

As it was the warmest June day since the last Millennium I had to get out and experience it.

I'm not sure if it was the heat or the general lack of energy I seemed to have had over my last couple of rides, but it certainly felt like riding through treacle at times. It was only when I was into the final 10 miles that I found any sort of rhythm or speed. This may or may not have been coincidental with sharing the same road with a local TT and being shamed at how much quicker they were than me !

Loads of cyclists out enjoying the good weather and I would place the wave return coefficient at around 90%.

30 happy miles.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Jun 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I couldn't be bothered going to the gym tonight so I went out on my Cube.
> I headed out to Cambourn and then down to Elsworth. From here I headed east to Boxworth, over the A14 and on to Longstanton. I then took the flowery busway down to Oakington. The old station house has an odd Muriel...
> View attachment 358314
> 
> ...



What year was this cube gtc? It looks similar to my attain


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Jun 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I couldn't be bothered going to the gym tonight so I went out on my Cube.
> I headed out to Cambourn and then down to Elsworth. From here I headed east to Boxworth, over the A14 and on to Longstanton. I then took the flowery busway down to Oakington. The old station house has an odd Muriel...
> View attachment 358314
> 
> ...



Brother!


----------



## derrick (22 Jun 2017)

Another great ride with some club members. 5 of us set of to how quick we could get back to the pub after first riding 25 miles,
We thought we did alright.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1049541385


----------



## mjr (23 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to take a further diversion in Kings Heath where the local constabulary had taped of the recreation ground in order to escort some of the travelling community to pastures new.


Are you sure that was the reason? http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/boy-17-charged-over-kings-heath-stabbing-1-8020147


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Are you sure that was the reason? http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/boy-17-charged-over-kings-heath-stabbing-1-8020147


 I found that out later in the day on the local news. A body was found in the same place several years ago.


----------



## Simontm (23 Jun 2017)

Quick 26 this evening. Kingston, Bushy Park, Shepperton, Laleham, down the river to Chertsey, over the bridge to Weybridge, Walton, Molesey then home. Breezy headwind made a hard out journey and the route back didn't give me too much benefit either. 
26miles, 1:35


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jun 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> What year was this cube gtc? It looks similar to my attain



It is 5 years old. I really like it.
It's had a new stem, 3 new BB's, new brake calipers, 2 cassettes, 3 chains and one new spoke!


----------



## kapelmuur (23 Jun 2017)

A bit of a sad one.

Yesterday was the 35th anniversary of the death of the great Reg Harris. For those of us who grew up on the 1950s each sport had its icon. Stan Matthews in football, Denis Compton in cricket, Stirling Moss for F1, Geoff Duke for motorcycling and 5 times World track champion Reg Harris for cycling.

When I got back into cycling a few years back and started reading up on the history of the sport I found that Reg Harris had lived and trained on the same Cheshire roads I ride. I also read that his grave is in the churchyard at Chelford.

Sadly his grave is neglected as can be seen from the attached photo. A national hero deserves better.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jun 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> It is 5 years old. I really like it.
> It's had a new stem, 3 new BB's, new brake calipers, 2 cassettes, 3 chains and one new spoke!



Ye old bessy is one reliable gal


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jun 2017)

Day 1 Bilbao to Guernica

Long day today. 3 am start to join the group and onto the airport. Delivered at Bilbao we put our bikes back together. Tough hot ride over some serious hills. JaJa had the first puncture before even a pedal was turned. Rabbo's stem cracked but Horny's bike was broken properly when the chainstay snapped. That was a seriously tough 40 miler with nearly 5000 feet climbed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jun 2017)

Day 2 Guernica to Vitoria

We set off earlyish but the pace isn't all that quick. Not that it should be in the horrendous block headwind. The group just splintered into fragments. Horny broke another bike that had been loaned to him, this time the flange on the rear hub failed. Two climbs took us to Durango where we lunched. Then came the "Hill of Death". The temperature was in the 40's celsius (over 100 F) and the hill was not an easy one. Bodies were everywhere, resting, looking for shade, drinking and taking lifts in the broom wagon. There was a regrouping at the top in the shade. No one had the appetite to take the next loop as the heat was extreme. So we knocked that 15 miles off the ride and limped into Vitoria. 70 miles and 8000 feet of climbing!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jun 2017)

Day 3 Vitoria to Pamplona

Another hot day forecast. I decided to crack on at my own pace to get in before the main heat of the day. I now had no back up and thirst in these temperatures was becoming a problem. Even the sun flowers were drooping and dying in the heat. After asking for "agua" I was pointed at the "fuente". Life saver. First in to Pamplona by an hour but to be fair others stopped for food en route. I should have stuck with a group really. Over 6000 feet climbed on this one with 82 miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jun 2017)

Day 4 Pamplona to Hendaye

Horny bought a new bike at Decathlon. A few miles up the road he broke the chain. 3 bikes he's broken now! The guys fixed his chain and on he could ride. The consensus was to take the less major road into the Pyrenees rather than the main one to St Jean Pied de Port. It was a good choice for sure but did mean a 90 rather than a 100 mile ride. At the. border with France we stopped for lunch - on the Col d'Ispeguy. Now it was hot again. Another regrouping at Sare resulted from a cafe stop where rehydration was the priority. Cafe legs made the next climb tough. The last climb is only 2 miles long and feels fine. The beach arrives so swimming and ice cream get fitted into the programme. Then the run along the coast to the hotel is both hot and hard. Over 9300 feet climbed and 90 miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jun 2017)

Day 5 Hendaye to San Sebastian

Last day today. Just a wee one we thought before packing the bikes and heading home. But no. Straight out we went onto a big and steep climb. Sea level to 1732 feet and steep enough to get me zig zagging upward. Not cool either - 33 C (91 F). We had a couple of shorter climbs later, the last being fairly steep. 3600 feet climbed and only 27 miles. We arrived at the beach where bikes were packed, the swimming was lovely and cooling and the final dinner at the Real Tennis Club http://rctss.com/ was rather good even if too much red disappeared. Then with the bikes heading north we climbed on board the big silver bird for home.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jun 2017)

Shortish ride with a few hills, last ride before the sportive on Sunday

Started of at Chertsey, St Ann's Hill, then over to Egham for some more hills

22.82 miles @ 15.1 mph
938/ ft climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/1050108565


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jun 2017)

Today's ride was just a short 5 mile loop - Starbeck, down to Knaresborough, up the Beryl Burton Cycleway to Bilton and back to Starbeck on the Nidderdale Greenway - while test riding a Spa Elan Ti.

Just got to wait about two weeks for build & delivery


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jun 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Today's ride was just a short 5 mile loop - Starbeck, down to Knaresborough, up the Beryl Burton Cycleway to Bilton and back to Starbeck on the Nidderdale Greenway - while test riding a Spa Elan Ti.
> 
> Just got to wait about two weeks for build & delivery


Just got the email yesterday from Enigma - my bike is now ready.
However we are away today to Bournemouth for the Wiggle Sportive, so will have to collect next week


----------



## Old jon (24 Jun 2017)

Still lagging, still waiting for the rest of life. Waiting in for deliveries blah blah but no fun at all. So! Today, thirty miles on the fixed which I did not expect at all. An alarm outside woke me twice, five o’ clock and about six thirty, when I left my bed and ( eventually ) rode away. I sort of figured that Hunslet would not be that busy on a Saturday morning, so I pointed the bike that way.

Up the hill to John o’ Gaunts, turn left to ride down the hill by Woodlesford station and cross the canal and river to pedal through Swillington. In the direction the road rises in. There are well worn grooves in the tarmac around here, some made by me, and I followed one, down the hill, right at the Garforth roundabout and the not gently rising road to the lights at the bottom of the Cliff. And gasped and panted up it. Where the road levels out a bit I did some thinking, an attempt to decide the rest of the way round. It worked, so along the A 63 through Peckfield Bar and all the way to the next roundabout and the left turn to ride through Micklefield. Keep going to the B 1217 and instead of crossing that road, it’s a straight line all the way to Cock Beck, turn right to pass the gates at Lotherton Hall. Then turn left, this road is certainly not a straight line into Aberford. Barwick next, whoever planned this road made sure it climbed every high spot on the way. Including the one the Maypole occupies . . .



On to Scholes and across the defunct railway, turn left on the A 64 and a short while later there is Thorner Lane, I should say one of the many Thorner Lanes. The breeze had a long reach there, probably the strongest I felt it all morning. And the left turn onto Skeltons Lane brought that breeze into my face. Well, I did go out for the exercise.

Red Hall Lane and the A 58, with that drop past Monkswood, right at the lights to check the old park gate is still retired, oh aye, is the Oakwood Clock still ticking? Yes, it is. The three Rs all the way to the Eastgate roundabout and the sight of the John Lewis wart. Back across the river and pedal along to Leathley Road, Jack Lane and then home. Smile firmly in place.

A faintly familiar map, I may have travelled this way before


----------



## booze and cake (24 Jun 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Day 5 Hendaye to San Sebastian
> 
> Last day today. Just a wee one we thought before packing the bikes and heading home. But no. Straight out we went onto a big and steep climb. Sea level to 1732 feet and steep enough to get me zig zagging upward. Not cool either - 33 C (91 F). We had a couple of shorter climbs later, the last being fairly steep. 3600 feet climbed and only 27 miles. We arrived at the beach where bikes were packed, the swimming was lovely and cooling and the final dinner at the Real Tennis Club http://rctss.com/ was rather good even if too much red disappeared. Then with the bikes heading north we climbed on board the big silver bird for home.


It all sounds lovely, but we need/want some pics


----------



## booze and cake (24 Jun 2017)

I saw a mystery dobbin in Bishopsgate earlier this week and wondered what it was. Tax dodging outfit Google reveals it's part of Sculpture in the City week, which is displaying numerous art works by famous artists in the square mile of the City and launches on the 27th June. More info here:
http://www.artlyst.com/previews/city-london-launches-sculpture-city-2017/
The City is much quieter at the weekends so I decide to see if any others have gone up early and have a mooch around the area this morning before the swarms of suits return on Monday.

From HQ in Vauxhall I cross Westminster Bridge, where there seems to be some post terror attack modifications going on. All well and good but it has closed/diverted the cycle lane around Parliament Square in a manner that's totally unclear and smacks of no one having sat down for a second and thought what cycle traffic is supposed to be doing, a typically half arsed effort. A big crane but a bigger Ben





It's then along the embankment cycle route along the Thames heading towards the big buildings on the horizon.




Here's the Bishopsgate dobbin




I zigzag about and find a few others
















And this Damien Hurst one was being installed as I got there.




As I start making my way back westwards I notice there's kitted up riot Rozzers all over the place, and as I cross Gracechurch St there's a large mob of white, tattooed, ignorant, intellectually challenged yobs that look like they were after some trouble. I thought it was a bunch of footy hooligans so quickly turned off and found another route homeward. By the time I get home I discover it was some far right EDL march, and low and behold they kicked off and London Bridge was closed as a result and traffic chaos ensues, so it seems I got out of Dodge City in the nick of time. Ignorant cavemen, throw them all in the Thames and let them wash out to sea. A morning of discovering public art works, thankfully not disrupted by getting caught up in a riot, typical London I suppose, you never know what's around the next corner.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Jun 2017)

Still a bit tired from the Spanish trip but I joined Sara P, Steve E, Mark L and Mrs 26 in the Green. Jules H and Rich B were waiting at Upton. Steve called Ledbury so we took the standard run through the Castlemorton Lanes to climb to Redmarley and take the Donnington dodge for Ledbury. Mrs 26 had headed back earlier as she had an appointment bto keep. We sat in the sunny courtyard for our refreshments.

Sara headed for home while Rich suggested a different way back. Steve and Mark opted for the short route over the hills while we three went by Leddington and around by Bromsberrow. Our return was through the Castlemorton lanes and on around by Hanley Swan.

Unexpected miles today but it was an ideal day for it made all the better by having such good company. 52 smiles


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2017)

@booze and cake - always love your pics.  I was in Bethnal Green recently and saw the bee mural near the market that I think you snapped relatively recently.


----------



## derrick (24 Jun 2017)

Another ride to Morden, this time the tide was in, So much nicer, Three of us went there this week, had a lovely well cooked breakfast, followed by the nicest cake i have ever eaten Rasberry Roulae with fresh cream. Again we went down on the a414 turning of at Chelmsford so we did not go through the town this week. The ride back was all country lanes, nice and quiet not to many cars. Stopped in Ongar for a beer before the last leg to home. Another great ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1051683659


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2017)

I had intended to get out early today, but it was half eight by the time I was in the saddle.
Still, it is the weekend.
Local roads to warm up then down to Barwick Road, where less than a mile in I had to stop and put my arm warmers on. Bit different to last week!
Down the hill towards Cock Beck and the climb up to Scholes and got a stupid and unnecessarily close pass from WVM, but with the adrenaline pumping (and a tail wind) absolutely caned it up the hill, setting a new PB and missing out on a KoM by 0.6 seconds 

Anyway, enough foolishness. Through Scholes, past the Coronation Tree and after the short climb comes the long descent to Barwick, through the village and all the way down to the second crossing of Cock Beck, where Cattle Lane climbs up the hill and continues such lumpiness all the way to Aberford.
A quick right then left in the village, under the A1(M) bridge and the climb up Lotherton Lane to Lotherton Gates and left on the B1217, which after a short climb past the farm is downhill all the way to the Crooked Billet pub. I took the first right after the pub and climbed the sharp but short hill and dropped down the other side into Saxton, where I stopped in the unforecast sunshine for a pic and a quick chat with a very friendly jogger:









Through the village and on to Barkston Ash, where the road takes you straight (literally) to Church Fenton.
As I was climbing the railway bridge I saw a plume of steam off up the tracks so stopped for a look and the Flying Scotsman cruised into the station, stopping to take on water. It would have been rude not to take a few pics.












As I was taking the pics, another quartet of cyclists pulled up and started taking pics too so we had a quick chat before they moved on and I followed a few minutes later.

Through Church Fenton and onto Brackenhill Lane for a loop around the airfield, on roads that were virtually deserted - I passed two riders heading in the opposite directionjust before the single track section, one more coming off the railway bridge and a fourth just as I reached Ryther.
I've got to say it was absolutely gorgeous cycling along there today, just the sound of the wheels on the tarmac, a little birdsong and the wind blowing through the ripening wheat in the fields. 
Anyway, in Ryther it was a left towards Ozendyke, getting passed before the bridge by another cyclist who was absolutely flying but still managed a "hello" as he passed, then on in a stiff headwind to Ulleskelf and left again to Church Fenton to complete the loop.
Back to Barkston Ash, across the A162 and into Saxton, turning past the cricket club and up to Linda's Bench for a flapjack bar and a final couple of photos:









Back on the bike and up then down to Copley Lane and on to Lotherton Gates, where I stayed on the B1217 under the A1(M) and the steady climb to the M1 roundabout and the eventual descent into Garforth, most of it now into the wind.
Over the railway bridge and down the hill to Barwick Road, under the railway line, over the M1, across Cock Beck (again) and the climb up Long Lane into Barwick.
Left in Barwick for the inevitable and unavoidable climb into the wind almost all the way to Scholes, the drop down to the Coronation Tree and the rise and drop down Leeds Road, crossing Cock Beck for the final time today, up the hill and then local roads to home.

*33.60 miles* (54.07km) in *2h 23m* at an average of *14.1mph*, with *1,417ft* climbed.

Quite pleased with that. It's another entry in the half century challenge and it's good to get my average speed back above 14mph after struggling with fitness for ages. Plenty of cyclists out and one WVM excepted drivers all playing the game today. Even the joggers were chatty! 
Plus the weather was a lot better than forecast - the sun was out for most of the ride and while it wasn't as warm as it has been recently, that's probably no bad thing.

And finally, the map:


----------



## Simontm (24 Jun 2017)

Went an old route up through Teddington, across the Chertsey Road where on Hospital Road a bit of excitement as a car hared out from a side road forcing the car in front of me to brake then it bombed up the road and mounted the pavement to get round a learner turning right then over the railway bridge where I presume he jumped the lights because he was well and truly gone when I got over them. Dunno if it was a nicked car, or he had done some nicking but was definitely unexpected. 
Anyway, through Hounslow up to Southall, Hayes, back down to Feltham, Ashford, Staines then onto the riverside at Laleham to head to Cherstsey Bridge, around Shepperton where someone on Aeros overtook and after a degree of 'maybe' I decided no to try and catch him.  Over Walton Bridge, down Hersham, Esher then home.

32m in 2 hours.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jun 2017)

Up late today and set off late due to watching Radiohead at Glastonbury. They were utterly sublime!
We made our way to Bourne and then the Gransdens before stopping at Waresley GC for a brew. I've been feeling a bit under the weather since Thursday and we were going to head home at this point, but I was feeling ok so I decided to extend the ride. I had a little idea........

This is what thinking of ideas makes me look like





Lately on this route we've turned left half way down Croydon Hill, not today!
We hit 45.4mph, it was all over too soon though! Coasting to the T junction we were doing 28mph, which is quick on our tandem, it felt glacial.

A left turn toward Wimpole, and a tail wind. We rolled along at 22mph. Nice!
I had another idea.... through the estate and then off road to the Eversdens!

Through the tourist throng at Wimpole and then up the lumpy farm track, 10% and lumpy. We were fine!

















On the way down to the Eversdens I was very sensible, it's a gravel farm track with big holes. Normally on my mountain bike I go crazy, not today.

On road to home, a couple of 6% hills that are tough on this bike, into Kingston, Toft and up the drag





Back to Hardwick. 30 lovely miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1051630688


----------



## postman (24 Jun 2017)

Old Jon,Northern Dave and Postman ought to meet up,and have a ride.As long as they don't mind riding slowly.


----------



## Old jon (24 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> Old Jon,Northern Dave and Postman ought to meet up,and have a ride.As long as they don't mind riding slowly.


Is there any other way to ride?


----------



## Biff600 (25 Jun 2017)

My 1st 50 miler on the Pinarello.....in fact my 1st ever 50 miler !!

Actually I did 51.4 miles in 3 hours and 1 minute giving me an average speed of 17 mph

Legs ache a bit now, but overall quite enjoyable.


----------



## Donger (25 Jun 2017)

Another 44 miles for me today, taking me to over 1,600 for the year ... so well on target for another 3,000 mile year. Our club abandoned its proposed trips into the Forest of Dean because of the weather over there, and 11 of us from the Inters and the Chilled groups combined to do an impromptu loop around the Vale of Gloucester instead. The rain stayed away, and although it was a bit windy, it was a nice ride. Mostly flat, but with two proper hills.

Took a café break at Gloucestershire Airport at Staverton after climbing up Nut Hill from Upton St.Leonards. Turns out we just missed the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight at Staverton. After the café break, we headed off through Boddington and Deerhurst before taking on the short but vicious climb up Wainlodes Hill and returning via Sandhurst. My new chain and cassette hadn't behaved too well on Nut Hill, flatly refusing to drop into the bottom three gears under stress, so I'd had to do that climb in 4th gear. A good workout. Fortunately I was able to get into my bottom gear before Wainlodes Hill by shifting just before the climb started ..... cue comedy spinning so fast my feet were a blur! Reckon it's a derailleur adjustment thing. Must get that sorted before my hols.

Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (25 Jun 2017)

I had a good ride with the social group of Fareham Wheelers Cycling Club. It was over to West Sussex, followed by a cake(banoffe) and coffee in Rowlands Castle. I was a 43 mile loop and ended up with an average speed of 16.8 MPH, so everybody was happy with that, as I was. Thanks to everyone who made the ride a good one.
Hope everybody had a good ride over the weekend


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2017)

Out with a few of Wakefield Triathlon Club this morning
A slow/steady ride, as a few were new(ish) to road-riding, & one was getting used to a new road-bike (she'd been MTB mounted before)

6 girls, 3 guys (including me)

From Castleford, via Lock Lane, Barnsdale Road, onto Newton Lane, into Fairburn
Over the 'old' A1 (rebranded as the A1246, at that point)
Lunnfield Lane, to the awkward junction, with the _Tadcaster Turn-Pike _(A162), at Burton Salmon railway bridge
The yellow road, in this link, we were west - east
http://www.geograph.org.uk/showmap.php?gridref=SE48662775

Through Hillam, & along the Hillam Common Lane (as used in Stage 2 of the 2016 Tour de Yorkshire), then Roe Lane, to Birkin Fisheries Café

Which was very busy..............
Selby CC, Calder Clarion, were seemingly the two most subscribed clubs in attendance

Back the same way, with a headwind


----------



## s7ephanie (25 Jun 2017)

I combine cycling with geocaching, got to village to look for 5 caches only to find i hadn't saved them on phone, so wasted journey, but i did 24 miles in all, even though the wind was against me on return, making a very hot and slow return. Rain forecast for rest of week, so glad i made the effort today.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jun 2017)

After yesterdays half, today was always going to be a bit less epic and after a rare lie in it was half past 9 by the time I finally got out with just an hour or so to fill.

However, being an idiot and missing out on a KoM yesterday by 0.6 of a second, I decided to try and bag it this morning with the wind still being in the same direction. To be fair I gave it everything I had up the hill and improved yesterdays time by......0.1 second  So, now I'm just 0.5 seconds off...and still an idiot 

Needless to say I was still huffing and puffing a bit as I made a rare left turn at the Coronation Tree in Scholes and up Main Street. Up being the operative word as I'd forgotten how it steadily climbs most of the way to the old railway bridge, and now into a headwind too
Anyhow, the gentle drop down the other side and out to the A64 soon arrived, followed by a 'your life in their hands' dash along to Thorner Lane, leading to the descent of Sandhills into Thorner itself. I gave it the beans down here too and was soon on Thorner Main Street, where I briefly paused for a drink and to pop a lung back in.

Valuable lesson learned. I really need to work on my fitness

So, the rest of the ride became a much more enjoyable pootle, turning left at the Mexborough Arms to climb Carr Lane out to the A58, stopping at the mid way high point for a couple of pics:











As I was enjoying the view and some Haribo Tangfastic a couple of very friendly ladies on horseback clip-clopped around the corner, so we had a quick chat before I set off again down the hill towards the S-bends, having to brake heavily as an Uber was heading towards me in the middle of the road.
Avoided, it was round the corner for the climb up to Wetherby Road, again into the wind, before as much of a sprint as I could muster along the A58 and up onto Coal Road which is a sharp climb up before it levels off and then local roads towards home, extending things with a bit of a loop to push the mileage into double figures.

*10.4 miles* (16.73km) in an ultimately leisurely *45m* at a moving average of *13.9mph* and with *531ft* climbed.

Not the greatest ride ever, but good to get out for a short circuit even if my legs weren't cutting it today. It's a mystery to me as I did plenty of liquid based carb loading last night 
Plenty of cyclists out and about even on this short run and apart from the blustery wind the weather was a lot better than forecast, apart from a 30 second mini-shower about half way round.

And at the end, the map:


----------



## damj (25 Jun 2017)

25 miles up the Wear valley into strong head wind. Tea and carrot cake at killhope lead mining centre. 25 miles down the valley weeeeee!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jun 2017)

A trip out on my mountain bike this afternoon. There were some dramatic skies, but they only produced a few spits and spots.
Off road down toward Coton, the wheat fields rapidly ripening. From Coton I took a footpath up to Madingley Hill. Then I shot down the side of the American cemetery and then made my way into the village, and then along to Dry Drayton.





The church looks like there's been some work done to it, it was smart.

I then cycled to Bar Hill. It was down a short cycle path that was pleasantly off road. I'd only ever been to the mega Tesco before, and to be honest it's not much more than that. I did get harassed by a boy racer, out in his granny's 20 year old Rover. Apparently I should have been on the path..

Back to Dry Drayton and then a public footpath to Childerley.




Just beyond the farm the sky got interesting 










Out across the fields then back on road down to Bourn, turning left at the Drift to come back home via the fields.










Just over 20 miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1053780890


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Jun 2017)

My first run out with the Mercia CC lads was had today with a spin over to Cannock Chase. I had a cracking ride in great company, covering 100 km. It pee`d it down on the way back but that didnt spoil the ride.

Here`s me washing down my bacon sarnie with a cup of tea, with our very own @cyberknight on the same table, to my right.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Jun 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> My first run out with the Mercia CC lads was had today with a spin over to Cannock Chase. I had a cracking ride in great company, covering 100 km. It pee`d it down on the way back but that didnt spoil the ride.
> 
> Here`s me washing down my bacon sarnie with a cup of tea, with our very own @cyberknight on the same table, to my right.
> 
> ...


Great ride , nice to see you again 
Dont tell everyone where we stopped though or they will put the prices up !
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1053336524/embed/6be3391ff9ebc58592076980f99652a55ab7a5cb


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2017)

Later start this morning due to a workmates 50th party last night .So out the door at 0930 later than planned .I have rode every day this month so far and the legs are beginning to feel it . Took about 5 miles for the legs to get into gear .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake Thrussington ,Rearsby and over the A607 on to the rolling terrain around Gaddesby . Took a new road at at crossroad called Klondyke lane nice single track road but it just looped back on it self .so after a little loop it's Great Dalby back over the A607 to Asfordby and up Saxileby hill where I caught a rider grovelling up the hill gave some encouragement as I past . He said he was doing hill reps nutter!! . Got to the top and a cyclist was standing with his bike asked if he was ok . He replied just resting he was with the other rider doing hill reps !!! .On to Nice pies cafe apparently I just missed @Supersuperleeds which was good timing as we didn't have to discuss the stealing of a my Kom on strava . Coffee and cake ( decorated with bits of chocolate bars including rolos ) were consumed . Back into a headwind now Seagrave ,Sileby where I decided to extend the route to do a metric century so a slightly wiggly way home ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey ,Groby ,Newtown Linford and back to Anstey 63.3 miles in the bag . Lovely ride even got rained on for about a minute legs were feeling it at the end . The miles have made June my biggest month to date and 5 days to do 85 more to pass the 1000 mile mark so a good commuting work should hopefully get it done


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2017)

Both yesterdays, and todays ride were one and the same. 
A couple of mates, and a wife, set off from Northampton for the 100 mile 'Chase the Rising Sun' Sportive from Cromer to Cromer. We departed at 14:30, and parked at the hotel that one of the chaps wife was staying at in readiness to drive us home in this morning. 
The hotel were kind enough to allow us to park our bikes in the staff kitchen while we went for a stroll and fish & chips at 18:30 ish, giving it time to digest before the ride.
We registered as we walked back to the hotel to get changed and retrieve our bikes just as the weather forecast became true. Yep, they said there was going to be a passing shower, but it took quite a while to pass! 
Never mind, by the time we started, we got damper from the spray then from the heavens. I knew I should have left my mudguards on 

As opposed to last years ride from Hunstanton to Southwold, this year started and finished in Cromer, doing 3 33 ish mile loops back to Cromer with the feed station being in.. you guessed it.. Cromer. The cafe on the clifftop stayed open all night, and the free feed table, loaded up with jelly beans, chocolate brioche, Jaffa cakes and other goodies, plus water bottle refills.
The first loop went well on 17mph and well signposted, apart from one deviation betwixt the .gpx we were sent and the actual signage.. With a shortish stop to eat a few bits and top up the bottles, we set off for loop 2. 
The first 7 miles all seemed to be uphill, but it went well, apart from a sign that had moved (been moved?) that put us off route for a short while, but caused no great issues. We were still on a 17 mph average on our return to Cromer.

Once again, after topping up the bottles and eating some jelly beans, we set off for loop 3. his was the toughest of the three, with Beacon Hill, one of the #100 climbs, being on about 70 miles, and about 01:30 ish. I actually got a PB on it, but on't remember riding it before though I have done a lot of pedalling around North Norfolk over the years.
The signs were OK until Holt, where I knew we needed to turn right. A friends Garmin confirmed that, but quite a few riders went straight ahead, or back towards Cromer again. Most confusing, especially in the pitch dark!
After 5 or 6 miles, we were signed off to the right. This seemed to be correct as it headed us towards the coast for the homeward run. 






'Yeah!! Of course I know where we are!!' 

Anyway, without seeing another twinkle of lights for ages, we met a couple of riders on the junction of the A149 from where I knew our way back sans Garmin/Signage.
After slightly windy conditions, we had, generally, a tailwind for the final push back to... Cromer, though it did start precipitating it down for about half an hour. 
It's a fairly lumpy route, taking in quite a few hills but at least there was no traffic to contend with. During the day, especially in the summer, it's a nightmare!. 
By this time, one of us three was suffering on the hills, but we stuck together as we wanted to cross the line together.






We finished at 04:15, 15 minutes before we couldn't see the sunrise due to scudding clouds 

Never mind, we knew the sun was there somewhere 

As the hotel was within view of the start/finish line, we were able to grab the camping stove, coolbox etc. and head towards a clifftop shelter we'd checked out last night.







As it was still technically Saturday, we though it OK to have a beer at 05:00 
And sausages, tomatoes, mushrooms, black pudding, bacon and bread..

Even the occasionally damp and chilly conditions, plus the dodgy signs (that many mentioned to the organisers), we really enjoyed the day (night). It was a great idea to book a wife into the hotel as we could all grab a shower and get changed before setting off home. 
I do hope her reputation hasn't been ruined by the fact that it was a single room, single bed with her plus us three chaps wandering in and out during the evening, and then again first thing in the morning 

Nevertheless,






A cracking 100 miles, my 2nd this month, with very little sleep. I was up at 07:00 yesterday morning, and have, so far, had an hours sleep at midday today. 
Sleep deprivation is alive and well in Northampton..

https://www.strava.com/activities/1052800144



I was surprised to see that several riders that appeared, on my Strava feed, finished the ride on just under 100 miles! Personally, I couldn't do that. I'd have to add a few more pedal stokes to make the ton!


----------



## Stonechat (25 Jun 2017)

Major ride for me

Did the 100 mile Bournemouth Sportive, and cycled to and from the hotel in Bournemouth (ride started from near Bournemouth airport at Huron.)


Too tired to report in detail. The ride itself was billed as 103 miles, reckon it was about 107, there were some late route changes.

All in all 120 miles @ 13.5 mph
6076 feet climbed.

Managed to get lost in Bournemouth on the way back, when already exhausted.
Some of the hills were quite challenging 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1053752039


----------



## TVC (25 Jun 2017)

Another morning leading The Black Horse Riders. A smaller group today marking the start of the holiday season and the threat of rain. The drizzle mostly held off and sometimes the sun broke through. A gentle 15 miles for the mixed group, the highlight of the trip for our ladies was when we got blown past by a group of young bucks from the Welland Valley Club .






Team brief before we set off, me obscured but everyone paying attention, except for the pub landlord


----------



## AnneW (25 Jun 2017)

My ride was yesterday and no where near as exciting as some of these 

I've not been able to cycle for 6 weeks due to a chest infection, but I'm back in the saddle now (god it feels good to be back on it!). We went visiting family and friends and covered 22.5 miles at a fairly slow pace (OH isn't as far down the recovery route as me, so we took it easy) but I care not, I'm just glad to be out there. 

Back to regular communiting again tomorrow


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2017)

Another weekend, another ride to the coast for munchies and to look at the sea. Today's destination.. the classic Londoner's holiday home of Southend On Sea.

I left home just after 7am this morning in a bit of a drizzlle. Hmm, that wasn't on the weather apps I looked at. The clouds looked very heavy, so turned back after a couple of hundred yards to grab the Montane Jacket, just in case of a downpour. It wasn't cold but thought that if I did get wet then I would get cold. It turned out I didn't need the jacket. The weather all day was a mix of heavy cloud with the sunshine breaking through now and again, proving to be quite hot.

So myself, Mark, Greg, Will and Dave met up at the North end of Tower Bridge and we were soon on our way. Helped mostly by a fantastic tailwind. We were making rapid progress with all that help. Getting to Southend in record time.

After an hour of lunch and nattering it was time to hit the road and head back. This time directly into a annoyingly leg sapping headwind. There was nothing we could do except to put our heads down and keep the pedals turning. It's not a hilly ride by any stretch of the imagination, but I think a hilly ride would have been much preferable to the headwind we battled.

The only other gripe was when hitting London the traffic was a nightmare. London does seem to be at a motor car standstill now. Oh well. It didn't ruin what was a great ride.

Thanks chaps. It was a great ride despite that blasted wind.
And fair play to @mark st1 who who did a ride of 150 miles. From home to meet us, Southend and back, and back home again. Nice one bud. 

So scored on the doors.
117 Miles for the day. Century # 21 for the year, # 217 over all and a few future Eddington numbers for good measure.






Tower Of London and The Shard from Tower Bridge.





Dave has 2 pairs of these.





Southend Pier (1.34 miles long)





The Southend Pier Rattler (3ft narrow gauge)





The Gang


----------



## Simontm (25 Jun 2017)

A short ride out early evening. Legs didn't feel like it and there was a vicious headwind that occasionally sided to make things interesting. Anyway, up to Esher, Cobham across the M25 to the Muddy Duck thent through West Horsell then down to Leatherhead, Chessington and home. A couple of idiots on the road but nothing major although the Guildford Road down into Leatherhead is so pot holed it got a bit hairy.

Just before the hairy descent.

All-in-all, 27 miles in 1:45.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2017)

Barby the destination 57 miles the journey. A cool cloudy breezy morning, an easy ride out mostly with a tail wind but a tough ride home mostly into the breeze. I felt strong for most of the ride but faded badly towards the end.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/15574948


----------



## booze and cake (25 Jun 2017)

2 rides totalling 43 miles meandering around the capital capturing some more technicolor street art for my collection, with a lengthy lunch break at home half way round. I've papped over 150 street art pics now, the best of which are in the 'your cycle in front of walls' thread. From home I head up through Brixton where I photograph a multi coloured otter (see the picture of the day thread). I also saw this, which I am sure is done by the same person who did the paper rhino graffiti in Camden I've photographed previously.




Then over the Streatham, the Greyhound pub has recently been covered in some very Alice and Wonderland-esque rabbits which I was impressed with.




I then head into central London, stopping at the Southbank Centre to photograph this:




Lunch and coffee and home before heading over to Hackney Wick. Around the station and Wallis Road there are plenty of quality offerings
























And last but by no means least, this:




Its then back to Vauxhall facing a stiff headwind all the way home, not that I minded, sunny Sunday's, dazzled by colour and a lovely evening, what's not to like? Here's the Thames on the way home.




Takeaway for dinner and a cold beer rounds the day off nicely


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jun 2017)

Pete, my son Robert and I set off on the Avon Cycleway 130 on Saturday. 

On very familiar South Glos roads for the first bit to Littleton on Severn having made the acquaintance of @Heltor Chasca with whom I found I



have much in common.

We bombed down Long Cross to then climb the Avonmouth bridge before hitting Caswell Lane to Clevedon for lunch at Scarlett's Café, very popular with cyclists. 

Then a steady flat ride to let lunch digest before hitting Brockley Combe, with some motorists more patient than others as the pack climbed up towards Bristol Airport.

Dropping into the Chew Valley was lovely but there seemed to be endless hills between the lake and Saltford where the Bird in Hand on the B2B path provided an excellent beer stop/control. The final 10k back to Mangotsfield along the B2B passed quickly.

Robert, 16, made sure of hitting the Imperial ton by doing an extra circuit around Ram Hill and riding up and down our street twice. Only his second long ride and he did very well indeed. Hopefully many more to come.

Great to meet Blair and see @the_mikey amongst the fifty five riders or so.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2017)

7.6 miles this day, fine weather for it, and a few cyclists here and there. Rehabbed Schwinn Sidewinder did well, and I suppose when I get my cycling legs back it will go along nicely. 
70F 21C
Winds NW22, G25
Relative humidity 41%
Barometer 30.15 1022.8mb


----------



## Saluki (26 Jun 2017)

I got out for a little 17 miler today. I do my longer rides in the evening on weekdays, now I have a ride buddy to go out to play with.
I left Horncastle and picked up the Boston Road (B1183 I think) and followed it along to the A155 to East Kirkby (where the Lancaster Bomber lives). I turned there and headed up the little road to Miningsby and on to Hammeringham, Mareham on the Hill and home again.

It's not overly lumpy but I felt it today. I took Eric, my CX on account of him having his wheels on and my roadie not. He was handy and I wanted to get back before the promised rain that never materialised.

Just over the hour and a nice ride. I sat at the top of the hill at Hammeringham and watched the world go by for a while. Well, a squirrel, a couple of rabbits and a beetle at least.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2017)

Today is supposed to be the best day weather wise, the rest of the week is going to be wet, or very wet, so today it was for a bimble. Perfect weather TBH, dull, overcast, with temps of around 18 to 20 deg C although the wearher forcast said it would only be about 14 deg C. Did my usual ride, down the A470, the onto the B4404 to llanwrin, then went back on myself as it looked like the heavens were going to open up. Then carried on along the lane parallel to the A489. There were traffic lights on the main road today for quite a distance. I was the only one at the traffic lights and as soon as they changed, i started off only to get halfway when the lights clearly changed and i found myself staring at a long line of oncoming traffic. Luckily there was a pull in. Clearly consideration hadn't been made for cyclists. Pffs. My bike says 16 miles done, although Endomondo says 13.65, so i will go with my bike. 

Very overcast most of the way, and i did think the heavens were going to open up before i got home, but someome was looking down on me with pity. 

The farmer has been busy cutting the grass in one of his fields.


----------



## Old jon (26 Jun 2017)

I must have been feeling oddly energetic this morning. A fairly up and down route seemed like a good idea, and that sort of ride is often a bit longer than usual too.

Gears today, hilly bits might be easier like that and off I went, a little earlier than my normal time and I discovered Leeds still has a rush hour, even on the canal towpath. But still, it took me to Viaduct Road and the first time I have seen a queue at the Kirkstall Road traffic lights. Headingley, the Ring Road and Lawnswood, still ( almost ) defying gravity, and then the right turn onto Church Lane and the peace of Adel to ride through. Just after the dam there was a sign telling all that a road ahead was closed for resurfacing, turns out it was Eccup Moor Road, so when I reached it I took the road to the left. Dunno the name, it passes the New Inn and takes you down the interesting descent through Weardley to the A 659. The alternating sunlight and shadows down here made some vanishing points, well, vanish I suppose. Unsettling, you rarely need them on a bike but I have had the habit for years.

Anyway, turn right to head for Harewood Bridge, cross the Wharfe and up the gentle climb to the Kirkby Overblow turnoff. An oddly difficult road this one is, although it does not look that steep. Climb up to the pub in the village and after that things sort of level off a bit. And ride along, dodging squirrels, all the way to Sicklinghall.



I guess you would call it an undulating ride along to Wetherby from there. A bustling place this morning, soon escaped by crossing the river and out along the A 58 to Collingham, where the temptation of the climb up Jewitt Lane could not be resisted. It is two steep bits really, the last one is the worst but there I was on the ridge road to East Rigton. Travelling west ish. Pass the top of the village and travel on to Thorner. Sandhills again, and Skelton Lane to Red Hall Lane and Boot Hill. Through the eastern end of the town centre, Hunslet and home after 36.3 really good miles.
Inevitable, really


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jun 2017)

Biff600 said:


> My 1st 50 miler on the Pinarello.....in fact my 1st ever 50 miler !!
> 
> Actually I did 51.4 miles in 3 hours and 1 minute giving me an average speed of 17 mph
> 
> ...


Very good speed for 1st 50,


----------



## Gareth C (26 Jun 2017)

Not quite today, but just back from a long weekend in the Lake District...

I was in the Lake District for the weekend, since Liz was exhibiting at Woolfest.






This gave me the opportunity (between helping out with unloading and setting up) to get a couple of rides in.

*BUTTERMERE AND ENNERDALE*
First was an exploratory ride from some bridleways I’d spotted on the map, and a cursory internet search that led me to believe it would go. Park up at Buttermere, head along the side of the lake, then climb up and over the Scarth Gap pass into Ennerdale before heading back and taking the pass back via Floutern Tarn.





_Leaving the shore of Buttermere_





_View from Scratch Gap pass_








_Guardian of the pass_





_Final part of the descent into Ennerdale_





_Leaving Ennerdale_





_Desolate ground near Floutern Tarn_





_View over to Crummock Water._





_The end (Buttermere) is in sight._

In reality, the ride along Buttermere was pleasant enough, but sanitised. The climb up to Scarth Gap was all hike-a-bike. The descent into Ennerdale was largely a push, at the top end of what I would ride, but being alone and out of phone signal, the penalty for a mistake would be severe. Riding along Ennerdale was fire road, but pleasant enough. On the climb to Floutern Tarn, there was some riding, and some pushing. I met a couple of guys doing the route in the reverse direction, and maybe they’d picked the better version. Higher up the ground was extremely boggy. The descent alternated between more boggy ground, and small, unrideable boulder fields. I even passed a group where one of there members has fallen and sprained her ankle: I offered assistance, but they had all things in hand – emergency shelter was up, the kettle was on, and mountain rescue had been informed. The final few miles were even more bouldery, and my sense of humour was leaving me. Amazing scenery, and a lovely day in the hills, but not a route to take a bike.

Relive visualisation of route.

*BORROWDALE BASH*
The second day was onto safer ground, the Borrowdale Bash. The weather was a little more summery, and the ride along Watendlath to the cafe was pleasant (even with the sharp hills). At the cafe, scone with jam and cream was quickly demolished, and onwards up the hill back towards Borrowdale. The climb was a push, then pleasant riding along the top before the technical descent. Part way down a big hit on a water bar led to a puncture, and any questions over the state of the sealant in my tubeless set up were proved to be unfounded: one spin of the tyre and the leak was sealed. At the bottom of the hill I put a bit more air in the back tyre and carried on. The road section was reasonably quiet and pleasant, but turns steeply uphill at Seatoller. Mostly ridden, but with some breaks for photography, this is a tough climb, and any idea I had that I could do it on the road bike need to be reassessed – 30×42 on the mountain bike was still tough. The bridleway descent back downhill above the Honister road was great, followed by a short climb up to the Grange descent – a highlight of the ride. Rather steep, extremely rocky, but just do-able. Once successfully at the bottom of the descent, there’s a pleasant ride by the river and along a back road before arriving at Grange and the cafe! After lunch, a short spin along the road in Borrowdale back tot the car and another great day out on the bike is complete. This time both great scenery AND great riding!





_The obligatory Ashness Bridge photograph_





_The push up from Watendlath cafe_








_Beautiful riding above Watendlath_





_Taking pictures of the bees and flowers to take a break from climbing the Honister Pass road!_











_Just about to start the amazing Castle Crag descent._

Relive visualisation of route.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Jun 2017)

@Gareth C amazing pics, really making me want to go mountain biking


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Jun 2017)

Old jon said:


> I must have been feeling oddly energetic this morning. A fairly up and down route seemed like a good idea, and that sort of ride is often a bit longer than usual too.
> 
> Gears today, hilly bits might be easier like that and off I went, a little earlier than my normal time and I discovered Leeds still has a rush hour, even on the canal towpath. But still, it took me to Viaduct Road and the first time I have seen a queue at the Kirkstall Road traffic lights. Headingley, the Ring Road and Lawnswood, still ( almost ) defying gravity, and then the right turn onto Church Lane and the peace of Adel to ride through. Just after the dam there was a sign telling all that a road ahead was closed for resurfacing, turns out it was Eccup Moor Road, so when I reached it I took the road to the left. Dunno the name, it passes the New Inn and takes you down the interesting descent through Weardley to the A 659. The alternating sunlight and shadows down here made some vanishing points, well, vanish I suppose. Unsettling, you rarely need them on a bike but I have had the habit for years.
> 
> ...




Nice report @Old jon - a reminder that I need to get out that way for a change. You didn't fancy tackling Kearby Cliff today?


----------



## cubey (26 Jun 2017)

Weather forecast for rain next few days so shot out for an hours hard ride this evening.


----------



## the_mikey (26 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Clevedon for lunch at Scarlett's Café, very popular with cyclists.



It was, if I could do it again, I'd stop a bit longer and have another cup of tea!












Clevedon view



__ the_mikey
__ 26 Jun 2017
__ 1










Arjimlad said:


> Dropping into the Chew Valley was lovely but there seemed to be endless hills between the lake and Saltford



Those hills, they were punishing, they seemed relentless, a very steep climbs followed by anxious descents on poorly surfaced lanes with holes and gravel, the last 25km really were testing. 

Here's a photo taken at the start...













Avon cycleway start



__ the_mikey
__ 26 Jun 2017


----------



## booze and cake (26 Jun 2017)

I managed a little over 20 miles after work this afternoon. A few more street art discoveries over in East London, this one having appeared in the last week




I really like this one just off Brick Lane of some boys with catapults trying to take out some military helicopters




And this is also new, on Great Eastern St




As I'm heading along Old St I notice a blue plaque on the corner of Whitecross St, its not a regular English Heritage one, this blue one claims to be by English Hedonists, and is in honour of Priss Fotheringham who ran a brothel on this site in the 1600's and was apparently ranked 2nd best lady of the night in the City and made more than a fair few shillings from a novelty coin act, 'chucking'.
http://alphahistory.com/pastpeculiar/1661-london-prostitute-novelty-coin-act/
Whitecross St today thankfully has none of that sort of thing on display, but I cycled round the next corner and saw this and immediately laughed, I don't think our base instincts have changed much in the last 400 years.




Whitecross St and some of its side streets had another feature I've not noticed anywhere else......painted junction boxes, what a great idea, they are just better, fact. That's a whole lot of potential art real estate opened up across cities everywhere, here are some examples:












I then head to Islington, stopping off in Duncan Terrace Gardens to photograph a Tree of Heaven with loads of bird boxes attached, called Spontaneous City https://www.dezeen.com/2010/09/08/spontaneous-city-in-the-tree-of-heavenby-london-fieldworks/




You've probably seem this tree before, but don't recognise it. Viewers of Channel 4/More 4 will have seen it used as one of their idents, which they super imposed post-its or lever arch filofax paper pages on, sorry that's a really rubbish description, scroll down 2/3rds of the way down this link page to see:
https://theident.gallery/more4-2012.php
I then head westwards before heading home, one final pic of this rather spacey character outside the Royal British Society of Sculptors




Some interesting Monday afternoon discoveries, who knows what Tuesday will bring


----------



## Old jon (26 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Nice report @Old jon - a reminder that I need to get out that way for a change. You didn't fancy tackling Kearby Cliff today?



Damn!! Missed the right turn!


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jun 2017)

Brathay Brutal Sportive on Sunday (my second sportive this month).....a nice easy bimble through some gentle lanes-no chance! I had a nice warmup on the B road from Far Sawrey towards Ambleside, a bit cloudy and drizzly as I set off. I was thinking, ''here we go again, it's going to chuck it down like it did on the Peak Epic". Luckily it didn't, and Mr Blue Sky decided to get out of bed after all as we set off down Bog Lane towards Skelwith Fold and a few nice easy miles heading down Great Langdale towards the start of the Blea Tarn climb (passing the ODG...sob!). A nice little warmup for Wrynose -just watch out for the potholes.
The last time I did Wrynose it was scorchio on the May bank holiday and I probably sweated off a few pounds by the time I got to the top. This time it was cooler, and even the guys on road bikes geared for sprints on the flat weren't having to sweat...well maybe just a little bit. It felt great to get the toughest climb of the day out of the way and enjoy a cracking downhill (dodging suicidal sheep, or maybe they should have just gone to Specsavers) followed by a good fast run down Dunnerdale. This is one of the loveliest valleys in the Lakes and even better, the sun was starting to come out. After despatching Kiln Bank, which felt pancake flat after Wrynose, it was feed station time. Nice homemade shortbread, maybe even Paul Hollywood might have been impressed.
The next few miles up onto Bracelet Moor and down towards Torver and Coniston flew by. Nice to be riding down Hummer Lane (an Aldi Wrynose) instead of up it. as well. That was the last of the climbing for a while, apart from a few gentle undulations on the east side of Coniston Water.-always a pleasure to ride! The views are better in winter or early spring before the trees are in leaf though.
Spark Bridge, then Oxen Park, then up the scenic Rusland Valley towards the last feed station near Force Mills (jelly babies, yay!) and the last big climb from Thwaitehead towards Green How Tarn. This is a pretty steady one after the initial steepish bit and rewards you with some different views towards the southeastern fells.
I settled into a steady pace in the early afternoon sun for the last few miles through Cunsey, Far Sawrey, Colthouse and Wray towards Brathay and the finish -the whole ride had flown by and it felt more like 5 minutes than 5 hours. I'm already looking forward to the next one! I even spotted another identical red Hewitt


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jun 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Major ride for me
> 
> Did the 100 mile Bournemouth Sportive, and cycled to and from the hotel in Bournemouth (ride started from near Bournemouth airport at Huron.)
> 
> ...


Since I did not say much, and am home again now, here is a little more

Rode the 7 miles from Bournemouth to East Parley (near Hurn Airport)
Set off in the second or third wave at just after 7.30
Went east across the Avon and then North
Skirted Rindwood and the Mockbeggar lakes.
Then back across the river at Fordingbridge

Then heading up NOrth and Northwest towards Coombe Bissett and the first serious hill

Then pretty much southwest for some way into the wind and rolling countryside
A tough Hill near Milton Abbas
I had skipped the first feed stop at 30 miles of the nominal 103, and instead stopped at Okeford Fitzpaine.
54 miles done (61 in total).

We then turned east - releif from the headwind, no straight in the toughest hill at Bulbarrow.
Struggled a bit by this stage and wrongly I stoppped. This was on steepest part, so tricky to get going again.
Once past the steep bit, it kept going for some way but was more manageable

Bit of a weird route through Blandford Form, then onwards

Eventually hit the next feed point, seemed a bit later than expected 84 miles (91 in total)
This was Horton.

Turned southh after Verwood and Skirted the airport
Last miles seemed interminable

Actual mileage seemed to be about 106 instead of the published 103. (They did say there was a route change at Ringwood and somewhere else)

Legs pretty knackered

Cycled back to Bournemouth and got lost, straight into central bournemouth.
Phone batttery dead and Garmin running down.
Consulted a map and found my way back to the hotel

Pleased to have done it though knackered, and dog to be walked so had to go out again.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Jun 2017)

I have been getting out every now and then. I really must get my plan of trying to visit the villages listed in Arthur Mee's County books. I was going to try and replicate some of the pictures from still existing features. 

As things stand, I still tend to do the same couple of rides. This puts pressure on as I am always trying to beat my previous time. I have added 3mph to my average speed since Spring but I want to mix the odd different and less frantic ride in.

How many others get to ride past one of these regularly?


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jun 2017)

Bit of a late write up.

Been a bit down about my cycling of late, so decided to go out for a longish ride on Saturday morning and just enjoy myself with no particular plan. Since riding the Rutland Sportive and then taking part in all day rugby session 3 days later I seemed to have lost all power in my legs - a bit of a worry with 5 weeks to go to RideLondon.

Changed my route to go through Castle Ashby and managed to take a wrong turn - this in a village consisting of 2 houses and a horse. My excuse was that I was checking the route I plan to take on Sunday with my daughter. Out through Bozeat and Wollaston and was soon blowing up the climb to the top of Doddington hill. I started to notice something strange - I was actually feeling good and making reasonable progress. After Mears Ashby I turned right to Little Harrowden - what a great road, smooth, quick, why had I never ridden it before ? After this it was off into terra incognito for me. Discovered some great new roads on a loop through Harrington, Old and Scaldwell. Shared the road with a fellow cyclist for a couple of miles, after putting the world of cycling to rights we went our separate ways in Holcott. After this it was time for coffee so headed to Moulton and my favorite new stop:

http://www.jgallery.org.uk/index.asp

A coffee shop in a small art gallery. Very friendly staff, excellent coffee and cakes.

Suitably refreshed I pointed my bike east to go through Overstone and Sywell before swinging south to Ecton and down the hill before the highlight of the ride - 1 mile drag past the local refuse disposal site ... nice. This whole section was a bit rubbish to be honest as I then had a section along a typically poor stretch of cycle path along the side of the A45. It was soon time to find some more hills and countryside so I went up the climb out the back of Brackmills to Hardingstone and Hackleton. A final blast past Area 51 and I was on the home straight.

62 miles ridden, but more importantly I felt really good all the way round. Maybe this cycling lark is good fun after all !


----------



## Donger (28 Jun 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> ......... Changed my route to go through Castle Ashby and managed to take a wrong turn - this in a village consisting of 2 houses and a horse. My excuse was that I was checking the route I plan to take on Sunday with my daughter.........



.... or it may simply be that the horse had moved since you last saw him. (They do, you know).


----------



## Spartak (28 Jun 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Pete, my son Robert and I set off on the Avon Cycleway 130 on Saturday.
> 
> On very familiar South Glos roads for the first bit to Littleton on Severn having made the acquaintance of @Heltor Chasca with whom I found I
> View attachment 359016
> ...



Nice ride & report .... rode it 5 or 6 years ago, the last time it was run. 
The start is only a mile from home for me but sadly I had to work last Saturday. Glad it was a success on its reincarnation :-)

Kudos to your son on his imperial ton.


----------



## mjr (28 Jun 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> How many others get to ride past one of these regularly?


Probably not exactly the same, but I ride past this on my way into Norfolk's County Hall every few months:


----------



## Simontm (28 Jun 2017)

I completely forgot to put Monday's ride up. Extended the old Southall route. So Hampton, Hounslow, Southall, Hayes, back down to scoot along the north side of Heathrow, Colnebrook...


Then a turn before Slough and an absolutely superb bit of cycle tarmac off the side of Major's Farm Road and the M4. Through Datchet, Wraysbury, Staines, Thorpe, Chertsey, Weybridge and down by the river where I took theses pics on the Vandals' bridge...
One looking down river to Walton 



and one up river towards Weybridge and the Wey Navigation...


Then a simple hop through Walton, Molesey and home. 

41 miles in 2:36


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jun 2017)

I had to drag my butt out to get this one in. Just on a bit of a flat after the GV Tour de Basque. So eventually I got in the groove and pleased I got this one done. Not much to report on this tho' other than the super new surface by the white rabbit. The toughest bit was the butt dragging at the start. 35 smiles


----------



## booze and cake (28 Jun 2017)

It looked like the heavens were going to open all day here in London, but despite grey skies all day no downpours materialised, and I managed 35 miles around town after work in shorts, short sleeves and no jacket as back up, basically challenging the rain gods to drench me, but they failed

Some more street discoveries this afternoon. This striding rat is off just off Chapel Market, Angel




This astronaut is on nearby Gaskin Rd




This Italian scene is on the side of a pizza place in Queensway




These two are next to each other on the corner of Shillingford St/Cross St, Islington




...here's Donald Trump and Theresa May




And finally I was over in west London weaving in and out of the back streets as usual, and suddenly this came into view, Grenfell Tower. 




Its really shocking to see, and as I weaved about it kept coming into view from different angles, and it just dominates the horizon, there is no escaping the sheer horror or what happened here, its a haunting monument, my blood ran cold. Cycling around the area is really heart breaking, there are photographs up all around of people still missing, so many wreaths and bouquets of flowers, so so sad. This is one of the many walls in the area where locals and people from all over have penned their condolences and anger at what happened here.




A sombre end to the ride today, but one that has reinforced to me the need to get to the bottom if what happened here, no stone should be left unturned. I like most of the messages up there^ want action. R.I.P.


----------



## AnneW (28 Jun 2017)

booze and cake said:


> I managed a little over 20 miles after work this afternoon. A few more street art discoveries over in East London, this one having appeared in the last week
> View attachment 359148
> 
> I really like this one just off Brick Lane of some boys with catapults trying to take out some military helicopters
> ...



Loving the street art. I live in Manchester and they're appearing everywhere. I'll try and post a few.


----------



## AnneW (28 Jun 2017)

I didn't get to ride today as a pot hole has put my bike in hospital. I didn't see it because it was covered by a massive puddle that was several feet long and wide.

It went with a right bump and an instant puncture. Bike at LBS to be checked over.


----------



## Old jon (28 Jun 2017)

Oh dear @AnneW Best of outcomes for you and your bike.


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jun 2017)

AnneW said:


> View attachment 359424
> View attachment 359423
> 
> I didn't get to ride today as a pot hole has put my bike in hospital. I didn't see it because it was covered by a massive puddle that was several feet long and wide.
> ...


Hope the bike is OK and you were unhurt


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Jun 2017)

AnneW said:


> View attachment 359424
> View attachment 359423
> 
> I didn't get to ride today as a pot hole has put my bike in hospital. I didn't see it because it was covered by a massive puddle that was several feet long and wide.
> ...


Unlike - I hope you get you bike fixed ok.


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Jun 2017)

AnneW said:


> View attachment 359424
> View attachment 359423
> 
> I didn't get to ride today as a pot hole has put my bike in hospital. I didn't see it because it was covered by a massive puddle that was several feet long and wide.
> ...





AnneW said:


> View attachment 359424
> View attachment 359423
> 
> I didn't get to ride today as a pot hole has put my bike in hospital. I didn't see it because it was covered by a massive puddle that was several feet long and wide.
> ...



I'm wondering whether the yellow lines were painted in the hole or were they already there when the road dropped?


----------



## mjr (29 Jun 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm wondering whether the yellow lines were painted in the hole or were they already there when the road dropped?


Looks almost certain to have been painted and then the inspection cover surround has collapsed.
1 - try to avoid riding through puddles unless you can see the bottom;
2 - don't ride that close to the kerb;
3 - hope the bike gets well soon!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for You and the bike, @AnneW . Looks to me like the road was surfaced, then that area was removed before painting the line. It appears too uniform for a pothole. Potholes usually appear in rough circular form.


----------



## KEEF (29 Jun 2017)

I decided to go swimming today instead of cycling so my bike did not get wet.


----------



## Simontm (29 Jun 2017)

I'll catch up eventually! Tuesday no ride as it tipped down all day. Now commuting, not bothered but when I have a choice?
Wednesday ambled out with no real goal ended up going through Kingston, Coombe Lane, Rayners Park, Wimbledon, Wandsworth and through the south side to Tower Bridge with only one tipper truck being an arse at 9 Elms. 
Back down the super highway and at the London Bridge lights didn't noticed another bike behind me so apologised for edging out in front of him. Both of us kept a steady pace to Blackfriars where he wanted a closer look at the bike as he couldn't work out what it was! He had a smart Pearson and we agreed that it was a dangerous ship to 'browse' in. 
He bombed off while I headed to Trafalgar Square and the West London leg of Ride London so Hyde Park, Kensington, Hamersmith, Chiswick, Richmond Park and Sawyers Hill wasn't as bad as I remembered it- even overtook someone uphill!- Kingston, Hampton Court and then headed home.
Dead chuffed I am the fastest on the Tower Hill-Richmond Park (Ride London) segment this year...granted I am the first to do so this year but I'll take it 

38m 2:36


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Looks almost certain to have been painted and then the inspection cover surround has collapsed.
> 1 - try to avoid riding through puddles unless you can see the bottom;
> 2 - don't ride that close to the kerb;
> 3 - hope the bike gets well soon!



Off topic, but re point 1, I was working in Nigeria during the rainy season and saw a taxi drive into what looked like a puddle but turned out to be a pit several feet deep.

The roads in Lagos were not well maintained.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Jun 2017)

A short social effort today.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1060030145






My mate Terry in front of a huge gun.






Me in front of the big gun.






lol.

48 miles, the weather wasn't summer like though.


----------



## AnneW (30 Jun 2017)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm wondering whether the yellow lines were painted in the hole or were they already there when the road dropped?



We think they were painted after the hole appeared!!


----------



## AnneW (30 Jun 2017)

rugby bloke said:


> Unlike - I hope you get you bike fixed ok.



Thank you. 

I'm fine and dandy and my bike is now fixed - so happy to be back commuting again today. 

Puncture repaired and wheel straightened for £15 at my LBS.


----------



## AnneW (30 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> Looks almost certain to have been painted and then the inspection cover surround has collapsed.
> 1 - try to avoid riding through puddles unless you can see the bottom;
> 2 - don't ride that close to the kerb;
> 3 - hope the bike gets well soon!



It was rush hour and there was no where else for me to go as there was standing traffic. If you ever get to visit Bury you'll see that avoiding puddles is impossible as Bury is one big puddle when it rains 

Bike is well thanks and ready for action again


----------



## mjr (30 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks to me like the road was surfaced, then that area was removed before painting the line. It appears too uniform for a pothole. Potholes usually appear in rough circular form.


OK, I'll try this more succinctly and see if it survives: that graphic is only one way and potholes also form where sections of base with too-different flexibility meet, such as ordinary roadway and an inspection cover slab. That looks like what happened there.


----------



## Simontm (30 Jun 2017)

So my ride yesterday wasn't much. Up through Chessington, Epsom, Ashtead, over to Leatherhead, Cobham, home. What was noteworthy was the idiot JM Scaffolding lorry that mistimed and misjudged his overtake of me on Copsem Lane heading into Esher. 


He started to overtake here when a car came round the corner so he started heading back in when I was still half way down his side. With nowhere to go I slammed the brakes on and he just missed me.  Unfortunately the lights were against me so I couldn't catch him up to have a word. 
Apart from that it was a very nice ride
27miles, 1:37


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Jun 2017)

Out for a brief utility ride on the Brompton this morning, Sainsburys for water, Halfords to collect a jersey and pair of tyres, both of which had been on offer. A pleasant 4 miles, and off up to London to see Phil Collins this afternoon at BST Hyde Park as a 17th wedding anniversary treat.


----------



## Old jon (30 Jun 2017)

Wow! A dry morning! Must pedal off. And of course, the weather won again. Never mind, a pretty good twenty nine and a quarter miles on the fixed and again leaving home at the peak of the rush hour. I will not learn, age I guess.

The casual inspection while riding around Holbeck revealed nothing much had changed around there. These days not much ever happens there, and once the Hol Beck flood management stuff is finished, even less will happen. No complaints. Around the twiddly stuff to Office lock and along the towpath to Viaduct Road and the absolutely average ride out, across the Ring Road and continuing along the A 660 all the way to the Dyneley Arms. By which time I had ridden up into the cloud and things were becoming a little damp, the view through the camera lens was about as good as the view through my glasses. Down Pool Bank in Braille.



Only having one gear, and limited time, the shorter and flatter road to Otley made sense. One day, maybe I will climb the hill to Farnley on the fixed. Just not today. Once in Otley, time to leave the place. Back on the A 660 and again, the image of so many return rides, all the way to Headingley again, the Kirkstall diversion and back to Office Lock, that tiny bit of Hunslet and home. Still damp, still grinning.

And still the map


----------



## Simontm (30 Jun 2017)

A quick scoot out. Up to Cobham through Plough lane



Over to the Muddy Duck then Ockham and up Hungry Hill


Over to Woking and Addlestone where the level crossing was down a lot longer then I remembered as a school kid, up to Weybridge, Walton, Hurst Park then home.

Quite a warm ride with the added bonus of some nice sports cars as I was near McClaren's - someone on Strava has made a segment called 'what was once a successful racing car team' harsh 

35m in 2:13


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Jun 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1060915290

I went for a little Jolly into the forest today.






The old bake house Tea rooms in Beaulieu 






Dorset Apple cake and a coffee.






Cheeky little bird.






Hungry cheeky little bird.






Cheeky hungry robin red breast






Fawley power station.






Calshot






Supermarine S.6B, built for the Schneider Trophy race of 1931.

Just over 100Km done, the weather wasn't too bad either


----------



## Donger (30 Jun 2017)

This ride had been at least 5 years in the making, and turned out to be highly enjoyable. Every time I've used the Channel Tunnel, I've looked up wistfully at the hill above the terminal site at Cheriton and thought about riding up there for a reccie, then riding along the coast to Dover. Yesterday we checked in to a hotel in Cheriton in the late afternoon, so it was game on. I can't say I enjoyed the first mile, as it required getting across a massive, fast roundabout on the A20, where it joins the M20 motorway. Then you have to somehow turn right off the A20 into Newington just after the bridge carrying trucks queueing at the tunnel terminal. I resorted to dismounting and running my bike across the road when I finally got a gap in the traffic. To my surprise, the instant you turn off the A20, and while still within sight of the line of trucks above on the bridge, you suddenly enter a quiet little Kentish village that looks like something from "The Darling Buds of May". This was the church, only 200 metres or so from the Channel Tunnel queues:




Between Newington and the next village, Peene, there was the surreal sight of a little local railway museum, complete with a funicular carriage being used as a shed on the hillside above. I pressed on along the steep little hill that becomes Crete Lane West, and eventually leads to a couple of viewpoints above the loading yards of the Channel Tunnel terminal.




I was quite surprised to find that you could also clearly see the French coast in the distance from there, over the rooftops of Folkestone.




It was quite a nice descent down past some friendly members of a local cycling club heading in the opposite direction, and as soon as I managed to turn right onto the next main road, I hung a left onto the next climb, up Crete Lane East, and up onto cliffs with great views to Dungeness away to my right. Another local cyclist pulled up alongside, and we chatted until I turned right to take another look at the Battle of Britain Memorial at Capel le Ferne.




I didn't go over to the tableau with the names of "the Few" on it this time, but I stood and admired the statue of the resting pilot, with the port of Calais and Cap Blanc Nez clearly visible 26 miles away across the sea.




From there I took a turn that I had spotted on Google Street View, out onto a coastal path that was signposted as being part of NCN 2. The cyclist I had been chatting to warned me it was rough, but it was actually VERY rough. With my bomb-proof tyres and tubes, I was confident to ride for a couple of miles over huge chippings and rough stones, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone running on skinnies. This fulfilled another of my ambitions to ride along the white cliffs, and it didn't disappoint.




Then followed about a mile of dragging myself through dense woodland on (clearly) the wrong track .... which just kept getting narrower and more overgrown. There is quite a labyrinth of overgrown roadways up there .... I suspect they were old military tracks leading to the WW2 gun emplacements and pillboxes on the cliffs. I had come across a point where the path parted in 3 different directions, and guessed wrongly in the absence of any signposts. At times I had to stoop to get under branches that were hanging just 4 feet from the ground, and I also got badly nettled. When I spotted a chance to turn left through some more nettles, I took it, as it was heading downwards, and I knew the Folkestone to Dover road was down there somewhere! Eventually, I found the main road, and discovered that I was right on the outskirts of Dover (I had glimpsed the edge of the Western docks from above). Sped back to Folkestone, where there was a wonderful sweeping descent into town and down past a Martello Tower into the area called The Warren. Picked my way through town to a dead end by the Georgian sea-front flats and signposted as the way to the funicular cliff railway, but no sign of the main coast road. Nothing for it. had to turn around and head up a steep little hill up the cliffs instead to regain the main road. From there, I remembered from Google Maps that I just had to follow the coast road to Sandgate, then hang a right at the pub called The Fountain, and climb back up the hill to Cheriton and my hotel.




Sat for a moment listening to the sea on the front at Sandgate, then found the hill surprisingly comfortable after the others I had done earlier. What a great little ride. Loved it all ... even the adventure of getting lost on the cliff path. Apart from that, I navigated my way around without any maps or satnav ... just a memory map made by studying Google Maps the previous day. Rather good fun actually. We've arrived at a holiday cottage in Durbuy in the Belgian Ardennes now, and judging by the view from the balcony, the next week's cycling isn't going to be too shabby either!




I'll keep you posted. Cheers,_ Donger_.


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jun 2017)

A very short ride but a big day

Went down to Hailsham to collect the new Enigma Excel (Titanium) bike

After having it set up, went out for a shortish ride. There was dampness in the air so did not linger

On the way home it bucketed down when on the A27.
Did well to miss it.
AddedBottle cage, pump and bag etc at home.

Actually a shade off colour today, so first full ride will have to wait unti Club Ride on Sunday.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Jun 2017)

Stonechat said:


> View attachment 359703
> View attachment 359704
> View attachment 359705
> A very short ride but a big day
> ...



Very nice Bob


----------



## Aravis (30 Jun 2017)

I had an elegant ride planned for today, and all went well for the first 20 miles or so. Heading northwards from Gloucester I checked out a route new to me through the village of Gotherington, which seems popular with cyclists, and over a little saddle on which sits the hamlet of Dixton. That was the high point of the day, in all senses. Soon afterwards I heard the tell-tale resonant thud of a breaking rear spoke. What to do? My plan was to head up to the wilds of southern Warwickshire, but that now seemed a bit reckless. I could go home and fix it before heading out again, but that would mean an unsatisfactory split ride. The practical compromise seemed to be to take a shorter loop back to Gloucester, and if all seemed well, take a couple of additional loops along familiar roads to bring the mileage up to roughly what I'd intended.
There have recently been a couple of threads where people have talked about the boredom of solo cycling. My reaction to these was to marvel how anyone could ever be bored while cycling. You'd rather be doing something else? Seriously? Well, today I may have found out. Thrown back on extremely familiar territory, and always anxious about my rear wheel, I can definitely say that for much of the time I did not want to be there, and just wanted the ride to be over.
At around the 70 mile mark, I passed this much-visited view of the river Severn at Epney, not somewhere I thought for a moment I'd end up today:







There are a few of these around, aren't there. I know of at least six within comfortable cycling distance of my home:






I think in this case the "Golden" refers to daffodils, not fields of wheat. The location is the Leadon valley, near Newent. Despite the heavy rain here yesterday, everything's looking quite dusty and late summery.

No serious danger of sunburn today!

So a bit of a grim battle, despite the benign conditions, and more so than the distance (101.71 miles) or elevation (embarassingly small) would imply. My head wasn't in the right place, and few things matter more when cycling.

A little postcript: I thought I ought to photograph the day's damage, and the result gave me quite a shock:






That is indeed a crack, quite a significant one, and I don't think it's been there long. My guess is it was probably caused by the sudden breaking of the spoke. The wheels are ancient - they came new with my recently retired aluminium tourer 12 years ago, so they owe me nothing. As it happens I bought a new pair last autumn (Deore hubs/A119 rims) when I'd just broken a spoke, but decided not to use them for the time being.

I think it would have completely ruined my ride had I noticed this on the road today. Quite a result - it seems it was a good day after all


----------



## jayonabike (1 Jul 2017)

Saturday morning ride with a mate.
We didn't plot a route but decided at each junction which way to turn. I like rides like that, never knowing where you'll end up.
55 miles cycled taking in a few of the local hills, Ivinghoe beacon, & Bison Hill being the two main ones.The hill up from Slapton to the start of the beacon is a climb in itself, the lumpy bits added up to 2887 feet climbed over the ride. Lots of country lanes and quiet B roads made for a pleasant ride with lots of chatting. Took the Mercian out for the first time in ages, forgot how nice that bike is to ride, so smooth, the steel frame glides along the tarmac.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2017)

Still a bit below par. Nevertheless I joined the Saturday Crew. Steve E, Pete M and Sara P in the Green and Jules H, Margaret PR, Mrs 26 and Phil G at Upton. Steve called Pershore so we took to the standard run out by Strensham, Eckington and Great Comberton. The cafe was very busy so for the first time we ascended the stairs to find plenty of space up there.

On the run out from Pershore Phil had a clipless moment. New bike! But no harm done except to pride. Steve and Sara were on a mission to get home so missed the fun and games. Phil and I caught up with the other 4 who had waited. Our route was Rebecca road mostly. Phil peeled off at Earl's Croome and before long we were chattering again in Upton whilst bidding Margaret goodbye. Just the standard route left now except we took Jules almost to Clevelode to bid him goodbye. Not long after Pete headed off to meet his significant other.

Nice wee leg turner today. Just enough for this exhausted body. 41 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jul 2017)

After yesterdays afternoon/evening at BST Hyde Park, I felt a little jaded this morning. It started badly when the milk hit the coffee and went lumpy, so out with the Brompton and a slow ride to Waitrose for milk, grabbing a free coffee whilst I was there.
Felt a bit better after lunch so out with the RT-58, now with a setback seatpost thanks to @Drago , much better now with the weight moved back a bit. A steady 20 miles which kept the legs in order. No pics of the ride, so here's one of Phil form last night


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2017)

First day of the month, a Saturday, good weather forecast and a forum rid planned. Perfect setting to get the imperial century for July put to bed nice and early.

So the big plan for the forum ride was to meet @13 rider and @tallliman at 08:00 in Cossington to do a 30ish miler to Market Harborough to meet @The Bystander and @PeteXXX for a 20ish mile loop followed by a 40 odd miler to Kirby Muxloe were the original three would part ways and head home. 90+miles. I decided this should be an easy 200km ride if I did 30 miles to the start and straight home from the end. Mentally I was splitting this into 4 rides.

So up and out of the door at just gone 05:45, The roads were dry despite the overnight rain so before I set off the mudguards I had put on last night came off. Nice brisk pace to the Cossington meet meant I got there about 7:45 with just shy of 33 miles on the clock, I was going to do a couple of loops and get the miles up to 35 but @tallliman had wet the bed and was already waiting so we had a chat whilst we waited for @13 rider to turn up, which he duly did within a few minutes.

So off we go over the lumpy bits near the A47 along the recently rechipped road between Billesdon and Gaulby and up the very steep bit at Goadby and to the Waterloo tearooms just out of Market Harborough to meet @The Bystander and @PeteXXX The plan being to meet at 10:15. As we pull into the cafe @The Bystander came from the other way and spotting the CC jerseys being amply filled by myself and being more sportily filled by @13 rider he came over and introduced himself. Whilst we are sat consuming bacon sandwiches (or sausage, or both or cake) and a brew @PeteXXX turns up. Nice leisurely break and we are off to do @PeteXXX 20ish mile loop. @The Bystander couldn't join us for this bit, but hopefully next time he will.

Confession time, I'd been reading some of the trig bagging thread and saw @PeteXXX contributes a lot to it. I'd deduced from that that this part of the ride was going to be a bimble around some nice country lanes. Was I wrong! He sets off and just kept going, was bar far the fastest part of the ride and then he took us up a right lump of a hill, I was cream crackered at the top of it. Thoroughly enjoyed the loop though and @PeteXXX is a smashing fella so as long as he forgives me for being an assuming arse hopefully we will meet up again and do more rides together.

After that loop it was my part of the route to get us back to the outskirts of Leicester. @PeteXXX recommended a cafe at Sibbertoft which luckily was right on the route I had so meticulously planned 

After riding down the quietest road to Sibbertoft which put me to the top of the quietest road competition @13 rider @tallliman and myself have (Running joke between the three of us) we found the cafe. 

50p, yes 50p. I'll repeat that 50p. Fifty whole pence for a cup of coffee, and you could refill it as much as you wanted. Absolute bargain. I'm not mentioning the place as it is our secret 

After that we heading up a bumpy road to South Kilworth, but it was worth it for the views.

So I am now officially claiming with my brilliant planning  I have taken this little trio of cc'ers down the quietest road, the best cafe and given the best views

When the three of us got to Bitteswell we sat on the village green and had some chocolate, I then clumsily knocked over @tallliman bike. (If I done any damage let me know and I will pay for it)

When we got to Ratby they turned left and I went right. I finished on 131 miles by the time I got home around 16:30 

My 4th longest single ride and my 6th longest mileage day. Was quite a lumpy ride


https://www.strava.com/activities/1062496961


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2017)

Stonechat said:


> View attachment 359703
> View attachment 359704
> View attachment 359705
> A very short ride but a big day
> ...


Nice bike . Are they the new tubeless mavic tyres and wheelset ?


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jul 2017)

I was out very early this morning (by my standards anyway), before 7am. Mrs ND had to work a rare Saturday shift, so the day was mine 

So I thought I might try for a metric century as I haven't done one yet this year (I've done lots of metric halves, several imperial halves and an imperial century, but no metric centuries for some reason...)

I'd got a rough idea for a route in mind, but decided that I wouldn't actually do anything silly like plan it, or program it into the Garmin. Nope, today I was freestylin' 
Anyhow, I soon found myself wending a furrow up Coal Road as I wasn't _quite_ sure of the distance and decided to stick a loop around Shadwell / Slaid Hill on first, just in case. Then it was along Carr Lane to Thorner, up onto the ridge to East Rigton and then Bramham Lane which was again deserted.
Almost all the way to Bramham, taking West Woods Road to Wattlesyke roundabout and down the hill to Wetherby.
I decided to add another loop on, first up the Sicklinghall Road and then dropping down into Linton - just to make sure...
Linton looked so splendid in the early morning sunshine that I stopped to take a photo or two at the old pump on the green








Back in the saddle and loop completed back to Wetherby, where going past the bike shop on Horsefair I noticed he had some old MTBs for sale for £20. Sadly I didn't have time to stop so off past the race course heading east. I decided to add another little diversion on down to Thorp Arch and back up via Walton (you know, just in case) and then through the countryside and up to Wighill, Healaugh and Askham Richard on that lovely deserted country road that eventually takes you to York. But not me today as I dropped down to Bilborough, over the A64 and past the Golden Arches.
Over the double railway bridges at Colton Junction (lots of blokes with cameras there today, although I suspect they weren't waiting for the Class 66 that passed under the bridge as I went over it...) and on to Appleton Roebuck.
My lack of planning then caught up with me as I headed for Acaster Selby when I should have turned towards Acaster Malbis, but I realised after about a km and got myself back on track. I then took another wrong turn in Acaster Malbis before getting myself sorted (you'll see all this weaving about when you get to the map...) and reaching the ramp up onto the Solar Cycle (NCN65?) and over the River Ouse before stopping at the Sustrans place at Naburn for scoffs:








Well and truly carb'd up (£1.50 well spent), it was back on the bike and down the cycle way. I know this can be a bit lumpy in places due to tree roots from previous experience (and the Fridays mentioned it just last week on their ride from York) but it's getting worse. In places it's making me wonder if I'll take a road bike on there again, although there are markings in various places so perhaps some work is planned?

I almost took the ramp off onto the B1222 to head via Stillingfleet, but decided to press on to Riccall, just in case I needed the miles 
Through Riccall and into and unforecast westerly headwind (the wind was meant to be a northerly until mid-afternoon). If you know the area you'll know how open it is around there, so there was nowt to do but drop the gears and spin it out. I'm used to such weather forecasting shenanigans from the likes of Peter Gibbs or Jay Wynne, but I can't believe Louise Lear let me down so badly today...

Through Kelfield and on towards Cawood, where they're doing work on the swing bridge so there are temporary lights. Where we sat and waited for *6 minutes*... Mind you there are also signs saying "Cyclists Dismount" that were ignored by the three of us waiting on bikes, so how do you like that, Mr Temporary Roadworks? 

On towards Ryther, and then a left onto the back road to Church Fenton. I was really starting to struggle now, not being used to the distance and battling into the headwind, so when I reached Church Fenton I'd had enough and decided to see when the next train back civilisation was. Ah, I'd just missed one by *5 minutes*...and they're every two hours on a Saturday... Curse you swing bridge temporary traffic lights! 

So with nowt to do but push on, that's what I did, grinding along into the headwind into Barkston Ash and then to Saxton, where a final stop for sustenance was made at Linda's bench, where I scoffed an energy bar and a pack of Tangfastic. And took a photo:





On and down onto Copley Lane to Lotherton Gates, then down to Aberford under the A1(M) bridge, with traffic crawling along again.
Through the village and then the inevitable lumpiness along Cattle Lane before the descent to Cock Beck and the long climb up through Barwick and on to Scholes  before the welcome drop down Leeds Road (still into that pesky wind), over Cock Beck and then rather than climbing up the hill at the other side, I did something wouldn't normally do and cut about half a mile off by nipping along a ginnel onto the local roads up to home. 

*72.27 miles* (116.3km) in *5h 19m* at an average of *13.6mph* and *2,398ft* climbed.

To be honest, I'm glad now that it didn't work out with the train even though I really didn't feel like that at the time. It gets the second half of the year off to a good start, and it's this months ride for the half century challenge covered off. I'm quite pleased with the average speed too, as I was a lot, lot slower than that over the last 10-12 miles! 

A good few cyclists out, barely an idiot driver to be seen and it sure beats sitting watching a box set on the telly doesn't it? And I've now learned a valuable lesson that I should plan my rides a bit better as I could have left most of those little extra "just in case" bits out and still bagged a metric ton.

And now, the map - with added wanderings:


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2017)

Today's ride already covered by @Supersuperleeds .But nice when a planned ride falls into place . Nice meeting @The Bystander and @PeteXXX . Nice riding with Pete nice 20 loop on new roads for me . 101.8 miles for me so July Imperial ton in the bag . Another really enjoyable ride in great company . But after last month 1000 miles I was feeling it after 80 miles and @tallliman was begnning to struggle at end but we all got round . After 3 rides being bored by talk of veloviewer squares I decided if you can't beat them join them so Ive become a square chaser
By the way the secret cafe is at the glider club at Sibbertoft  but I didn't tell you


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2017)

With an 01:00 finish from w*rk, and 02:00 to bed, I was up with the lark at the break of 07:00.
The bike had been pre-ride fettled and the porage made so I could be on my way to the Waterloo Cafe to meet up with @Supersuperleeds @13 rider @tallliman and @The Bystander at 10:15 ish. Unbeknownst to me, I'd ridden past Bystander on the way up the Brampton Valley on my way to the cafe.






As the Leicestershire posse were on road bikes, it's lucky they opted to stay on tarmac as the tunnel were a tad damp!
Still, after the cafe stop, with a bacon sarnie and strong black coffee, I uttered the immortal words.. "We'll be on lovely quiet lanes for the 20 mile loop" 
Ermmm, mostly they were, but with Hollowell steam fair, and a shindig at Kelmarsh Hall, it got a bit busy as we traversed the A508!! Once past the chaos though, we were back on roads with grass up the middle, and a few little hills. Haselbach being one of them.. The 'encouragement' paint was still on the road from where the Women's Tour QOM ascended a few weeks ago.
After our 20 mile loop finished at Gt Oxendon, t'others headed of towards Sibbertoft and the cafe I'd mentioned while turned back towards home. 
I was going to use the bridleway back to the Brampton Valley, but decided to stay on road until Kelmarsh so only had one tunnel to ride. 
The remainder of the ride was pleasantly uneventful, with a mile of so through the town then bike paths alongside the Nene towards home.






It was great to meet up with @Supersuperleeds (none taken ) @13 rider @tallliman and for a short while, @The Bystander . What a lovely bunch of fella's! Must meet up again sometime.

A few yards under 70 miles, in decent weather, and with a rare tailwind on the way back!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1062301238


----------



## tallliman (1 Jul 2017)

Little to add to those who've already posted about our ride today. Was great to meet @The Bystander and @PeteXXX today and to ride again with @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds (my phone now autopredicts these names when I type @!!).

It was a really tough ride on the whole, exposing my current state of overly cautious descending quite markedly at times. So I have to thank everyone for waiting for me!!


----------



## iandg (1 Jul 2017)

Bad stuff going down at work and a head like mince. Took the cross-check onto the local trails and smashed it. Completely focused on the trail, the gears and the brakes. 1 1/2 hours later - 8 segment PBs and a much clearer head 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1062682587

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1062682587/embed/732565bf93a6967d59aeb706e997c9cf2c0d7b7b


----------



## Gareth C (1 Jul 2017)

I normally post a day or so late, but in the spirit of continuous improvement (and 4G in the tent)...

*TYNESIDE TO THE TWEED*
Northumberland’s beaches are spectacular. Joining them all up in a fatbike journey is something I’ve been thinking of for a while. With Liz away for a weekend swimming at Swanage, it seemed the ideal time. 

I parked the car up at work and relived my old commute from the days we lived in North Shields, so riding through Hebburn and Jarrow to get the passenger ferry over to North Shields. 












Once in North Shields, a short cycle to the mouth of the Tyne and the proper coastal riding begins. 







After a bit of roadwork, I drop down onto Whitley Bay beach. Just after taking a photo, I chat with a runner, who calls me “hardcore” and them am joined by another fat biker, and we ride together chatting until he needs to head off to see his mother (which is good for me, as I can ease off the pace). 




North of Whitley Bay there’s some off-beach riding by St Mary’s Lighthouse and up towards Blyth. Still nice riding though. 









After Blyth there’s lots of cycleway as the route meanders around to cross the River Blyth, River Wansbeck, and avoids the power station at Lynemouth. There’s still some interest though. 




However, on entering Cresswell, and stopping for lunch at the Drift Cafe, the top quality riding begins with Druridge Bay. 







After completing the ride along the massive beach, there’s a ride through Amble, then onto Warkworth (with the amazing castle) and a bridge to cross the River Coquet, then it’s back on the beach. 










Approaching Craster, the route is again off the beach, but with great riding, and great views down to some of the small coves in this area, such as the beautiful Sugar Sands. 




On the road towards Craster, for a change there are interesting views inland, with some lovely cloud formations. 




After following and off-road cycleway to Dunstanburgh Castle, it’s back on the beach. 







I was semi-planning to have dinner at the excellent pub at Low Newton, but the beach was busy, and the pub more so. Onwards and northwards… onto Beadnall Bay, and time to call it a day. I check into their campsite, put up the tent and make use of their fish and chip van (which is excellent). Early to bed, and being joined by a few guys for the section north to Holy Island, after which I make the short ride to Berwick to try to get the bike on a train to Newcastle!


----------



## Glow worm (1 Jul 2017)

I'm off to the Netherlands tomorrow, so a quick 12 miler along my usual haunts just to make sure me and the bike are ticking over nicely and up for the trip.






Tubney Fen. One of my busy routes!






Spotted the first cinnabar moth caterpillars of the year on some ragwort. Colourful little things.






Stopped for a brew at the bird hide. Rider and bike in decent working order- next stop tomorrow Harwich then NL.


----------



## Simontm (1 Jul 2017)

Had a couple of hours spare so went out for an amble and no clear direction. Headed through Kingston with the usual 'oh is this a road?' pedestrian behaviour through the High Street and the riverside, up to Richmond and Kew then up Hanger Hill past Ealing then turned left and headed down to Greenford then Northolt where a dinosaur was hanging outside a golf centre for some reason...



Then a Spitfire on the A40 ...



...to go with the segregated lane that seemed riddled with glass, bits shimmering in the sun. I'm amazed I didn't get a puncture.

Anyway, onto the Uxbridge Road and Hillingdon. When I waited the lights, a bloke in a fat car- sorry SUV- turned round to his partner in the back and asked "are you still looking at his arse?"...hope that wasn't referring to me 

Nice bloke actually, let me into the overtake lane when a bus was blocking me. 

Turn into the noise, smells, colours and sounds that is Southall on a Saturday and exited with the urge for a curry. 

Down to Hounslow, Hampton, into Bushy Park where I had an urge for an ice lolly and the hut had the urge to commit daylight robbery. Wallet lightened, Hampton Court home. 

36m in 2:30.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2017)

6 and so miles today, getting better with the big old mountain bike.
83F, 28C
Winds W12, G20
Relative humidity 37%
Barometer 30.01 10172 mb
Warm but dry, grilled steak forecast for this evening.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jul 2017)

Photo from the Bournemouth Sportive
I am at the front and out of the saddle nearing the top of the hill


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jul 2017)

Today's ride and much of last night's Dartmoor Ghost. Heavy rain in the night made the climbing hurt just a little bit more. Sorry moor.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jul 2017)

The plan was to get out early and do my metric half, but Friday nights antics caught up so I was late out of bed, leaving not long enough. Apparently there was gardening to be done, one of my pet hates, but this involved a chainsaw so made it more tolerable..
Anyways, a usual route 26 miles done today, up and around the park. Managed an 8th overall on a segment I didn't know existed, so must have had the wind behind me


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2017)

Yesterdays ride once again: We're into another new month (where is the year going to?) and the weather has taken a turn for the better just in time for the July challenge ride.

I was out on the road at about half seven heading on a tour to the south - partly on roads I know very well but also heading for some new ground. The route was to Condover initially then across to Westbury, south to Montgomery, Bishop's Castle then Bucknell where I was onto roads I haven't cycled before to Lingen, Kinsham, Shobdon Aerodrome, Eardisland and Leominster. Then it was northwards again through Richards Castle, Ludlow, Craven Arms, Acton Scott, Church Stretton and finally back along quiet lanes to Condover and home.

Heading out it was quite chilly for July and a fleece was needed to start with but that was put away when I got to Westbury. I made decent progress to Montgomery where I had a pause for a bite to eat then enjoyed quite a good run to Bishop's Castle as the wind was now behind me.

The annual Tandem Triathlon was taking place in Bishop's Castle so I had the help of a marshal at the crossroads on the way out of town. Here the tailwind was more noticable and I cruised at 18-20 mph through Lydbury North greeting the tandem competitors coming the other way.

After turning off this road at Kempton the going gets a little more undulating but it didn't seem too bad today. I got my top speed of the day (32.1mph) descending into Hopton Heath then was onto new territory on the road to Bucknell. Bucknell is quite a pleasant, sleepy place and had a nice spot by the River Redlake where I had another food stop and applied the suncream I'd forgotting about at the start of the ride (good job the bottle was stll in the bag from last time).

I continued south passing Brampton Bryan and more undulating lanes through Lingen and Kinsham (excellent karting circuit here) then zigzagged my way across country through Combe Moor, Stockley Cross and past the aerodrome at Shobdon where I was in time for a plane to take off directly over my head.

Next stop was Eardisland which took me very much by surprise as it's such a fabulously pretty place - real chocolate box stuff. I took a few pictures here which have all turned out to be a massive disappointment.

After stopping here for another bite to eat I moved on again to Leominster (pronounced Lemster for those who don't know the area) where I turned north again through Luston and Richards Castle. On this section another rider caught and passed me but didn't pull away and I was quicker up the hills so I pulled alongside and we ended up chatting most of the way to Ludlow. ( If you see this Ian.)

I took the bridleway route out of Ludlow, heading for Bromfield (past Islabikes) and on to Back Lane to Onibury. The A49 is closed at Onibury until the 9th while the level crossing is completely rebuilt so I thought I'd take advantage of the closure to ride a section I'd normally avoid due to the quantity and speed of traffic. Since the official diversion goes 60 miles out of the way  a few other people were using Back Lane to bypass the closure. Not a problem for me being on a bike but it was getting a bit congested for the motorists who wanted to pass one another. A group of cyclists came the other way and the lead rider told me "Watch out, they're all nuts!"

After a short pause for another sandwich at Stokesay Castle I headed into Craven Arms where I decided the traffic still wasn't too bad and carried on along the A49 for a bit longer. There may have been less traffic than usual but I still felt hassled so was glad to turn off onto the lanes at the first chance and head through Alcaston, Acton Scott and into Church Stretton down Hazler Road. I don't think I drank enough through the middle part of the ride so flagged quite a bit on the climbs on this section but once in Church Stretton the gradient and the wind was mostly in my favour for the rest of the ride so I set a decent pace despite not really having much energy left.

109 miles for the day at 13.9 mph moving average.





Preparations under way for the summer fair at Montgomery.





The bunting is out for the tandem triathlon at Bishop's Castle too. 





Brampton Bryan





Lingen





Eardisland - wish I'd managed to get some better photos of the place.





Leominster





Ludlow





Enjoying having the A49 to myself.





Stokesay Castle





Up in the hills between Acton Scott and Church Stretton


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2017)

As the day is so gorgeous, i decided to go for a very slooooow bimble. Just a little over 10 miles done as i have to go out in a while. Like phil, the roads are clearly filled to overflowing with traffic.  when i took a photo of the field below just a few days ago, the farmer had just cut the grass. A few days later and the field has been plowed.


----------



## Gareth C (2 Jul 2017)

Having made it to Beadnell yesterday via the beaches, I was to meet Steve from work and a couple of his mates for a fat foursome.

The rendez vous went well, and shortly we were on the beach heading to Bamburgh Castle.




There was some inevitable high jinx as the guys wanted to pile off the sand dunes, but with my tired legs, I stuck to photography.













After that, northwards progress recommenced and we were soon at the castle.




From here, some off beach riding, initially on lovely dune singletrack.




Later on a big road detour (into a headwind) to go through Belford and rejoin the coast at Beal. At this point the group splits: I head north towards Berwick, whereas the others head over the causeway onto Holy Island for a play on the sand.







After a long 11 miles, Berwick comes into view.













Journeys end – what a fun weekend!


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2017)

After yesterdays ride, I was taking it a bit easier today with a local pootle.

So, Coal Road, into a headwind , then Skeltons Lane and down Sandhills into Thorner and along Main Street, turning onto Carr Lane at the Mexborough Arms and the steady climb, the drop round the S bends and then the climb again all the way to the A58. straight over and down the little hill, before another climb up through Shadwell and on to Slaid Hill lights, all into a headwind again despite now heading in a different direction 
Anyhow, left at the lights and down the hill on Roundhay Park Lane, before stopping at the Ring Road lights and then climbing up Park Lane and onto Street lane and then Prices Avenue where I stopped for a photo:








While stopped I had a chat with a nice Welsh couple who were very happy with Geraint Thomas's showing yesterday.

Back on the bike and down past the old tram terminus, between the sports pitches on Soldiers Fields and on to Oakwood Clock where the lights were red. They eventually changed and I went left onto Wetherby Road, passing the disused park gates at the end of the Carriage Drive and dropping down the hill. For as long as I can remember there has been a little smallholding here, sandwiched between Wyke Beck and the Bulls Field, but the land has all been cleared and there is lots of building equipment there. The old house looks to have been fettled too so I guess we can expect some more executive type dwellings to appear soon...

Right and up the short climb of Asket Hill, which is rewarded by the much longer drop down the other side, across the A58 and up Dib Lane, covering ground I've barely ridden on since my teens. Left at the top onto Oakwood Lane and down past the sports centre, before getting a wind assisted push up Foundry Lane, across York Road and up Cross Gates Road, using the cycle lane occasionally between the parked cars...

Through Cross Gates and across Barwick Road, then local roads to home, enlivened only by a bit of fun with a Mitsubishi Evo driver who decided to overtake me, then realised we were in a 20mph limit and I was already doing around that speed down the hill...

*15.06 miles* (24.23 km) in *1hr 11m* at a steady average of *12.7mph*, with *918ft* climbed. 

All good again, great weather apart from that constantly changing headwind (what is it about the wind this summer?) and the legs nicely loosened up again after yesterday. Quite a mix of rural and urban today which I don't often do, but there's nowt like a change is there? 

And now the map:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Jul 2017)

What a glorious day. Had to ride solo to Lewes, to retrieve the family car left behind last night after a party. Lovely solo ride.


----------



## Donger (2 Jul 2017)

After a 24 hour monsoon put paid to any chance of cycling on the first day of my Belgian holiday, I was itching to get out there this morning, and started my ride at 7am. I don't have the benefit of all of @Gravity Aided's meteorological equipment, but it was pretty clear that the humidity was about 100% when I started off. How it didn't actually rain, I have no idea. 
Dropped down the steep little hill in Durbuy and picked my way carefully through the old town over the slippery cobbles ....




before heading off across the river Ourthe and up the hill to the villages of Palenge, Borlon.....




and Ocquier before turning northwards and heading through woods that reminded me of the Wye Valley, (but without the traffic)....




to Hamoir.




Here, I turned back for Durbuy via Tohogne. Over 27 miles today, and I'd be surprised if more than 3 of them were on the flat. Whenever I looked at my speedo, I seemed to be either doing about 7 mph or over 25mph ... very little in between. The road from Hamoir to Tohogne was typical of the ride, grinding on ever upwards in a straight line at about 5% for about 3 miles, followed by about 10 metres of flat and immediately plunging back downwards.
When I got back to Durbuy, I rode through the town and beyond before turning back and heading up a steep little side street (over 15%) to the gite. In this shot you can see the gite on the skyline, (two houses to the right of the belvedere tower). Mrs Donger was still in bed! True to form, she had motivated me the previous day by saying it was far too steep and I'd never get up it! It did the trick as always.



Got back in time for a late breakfast, and sat supping a nice big mug of tea while admiring the view over Durbuy. The missus insisted on taking this one first, though:




Tomorrow I'm off to get a quick blast of the Tour de France as it whooshes by near Vielsalm. Will probably drive to a decent parking spot I've found about 3 miles from there and ride my bike up past the traffic to get a glimpse of the race at Salmchateau. That will leave me a 3 mile climb back up to the car, for a paltry day's total of 6 miles, but I reckon it's worth giving up a ride to get to see le Tour. Will make up for that later in the week.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (2 Jul 2017)

View attachment 360013

@GerethC "Journeys end – what a fun weekend!"

Me thinks you left something behind

"Disposable Bike Packing Gear"?


----------



## Simontm (2 Jul 2017)

Short spin this morning as my nieces are over from Vancouver and the ride reminded me why I quite often use Sundays as a rest day. Immediate action at Winters Bridge as two idiots thought they were far too important for a red light. Needless to say I was duty-bound to catch and overtake them once the lights had turned green.  Then headed towards Richmond where on the Petersham Road, despite seeing me coming up the outside of the roadworks traffic queue, another cyclist decided to move out in front of me
Over Kew, back round Brentford, Hounslow, Hampton then Bushy Park which took some navigating as young families walked three/four abreast on the road (yes people, it really is a road not a path!). Over Kingston Bridge and back down Portsmouth Road with the London Dynamos being considered cyclists as usual with their chain bombing down the cycle path 
Home in 1:15, 20 miles


----------



## rugby bloke (2 Jul 2017)

Fitted in a decent 35 miler yesterday, but today's ride was much more significant. After my daughter's baptism of fire on her first ride on her road bike we decided that a flatter course would be a better way to build up confidence. So I put the bikes into the car and drove over to Castle Ashby. From there it was out towards Yardlely (bike pushed over the cattle grids) and then down through the fields and up the other side to the outskirts of Eastern Maudit. A quick swig of water and we headed up the hill to Grendon before swinging left and heading back to Castle Ashby. On the way back my daughter rode her bike over the cattle grids, so that is another box ticked. Only 7 miles ridden, but lots of smiles and no tears, so the primary objective was met. I have also discovered how much explosive power she has - a product of all her gymnastic and trampoline conditioning work. When she decided to go she leaves me for dead !! Just have to work on her CV fitness, so more miles on the bike. 
All finished off with a well earned visit to the cafe at Castle Ashby which appears to be an absolute mecca for cyclists - we were certainly in the majority.


----------



## Freds Dad (2 Jul 2017)

After not getting out on the bike for about 10 days due to work and family commitments I managed to get 20 miles in yesterday and another 10 today. Not the longest rides but back in the saddle and hopefully another 20 tomorrow after work.


----------



## daisyj (2 Jul 2017)

Third time out on my new 16 mile Sunday ride. Beautifully sunny start but not too hot. It's a bit hilly at the beginning but absolutely worth it for the scenery later on.




I stopped here for a few minutes and someone in the nearby house was playing classical music on a piano, lovely. Had a quick chat with fellow cyclists about the upcoming hills and then moved off.








Along the cycle track, under the trees the ferns and moss are at their richest green.




Then out into the sunshine again. Turning for home, the sun was getting stronger and my red nose this evening tells me I should have slapped on the sunscreen!
Gorgeous ride, even though I had to walk part of a couple of hills that I'm determined to crack eventually.


----------



## Paulus (2 Jul 2017)

What should of been a 20 mile jaunt to St Albans for coffee turned into a 35 mile round trip after some wrong turns. 
Out through Potters Bar, Essendon, Letty Green and then it went wrong. We went towards Welwyn, Digswell and then looped back around Ayot st Peter and headed back toward Hatfield and eventually Welham Green, Brookmans Park and home. Enjoyable as it was we missed my favourite coffee shop in St Albans.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jul 2017)

Almost 65 miles today and the longest ride I've led so far. I asked if I could lead a B ride for a change as I've been stuck on the A rides for a while. Unfortunately I haven't actually been able to fit many miles in this last fortnight and I was really flagging by the end. Luckilly other riders took their turn at the front. We went to Jodrell Bank (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodrell_Bank_Observatory) It was so good leaving Swinton with the C group and then meeting up with them again on the A50 so that we all arrived at the cafe stop together. It was very good timing all round because we'd missed the breakfast queues and were early for the lunches - the chips as recommended by @SatNavSaysStraightOn were as good as ever. One of the nice things about doing a longer ride is that a greater portion of thr ride is spent out in the lovlely countryside because the first and last 10 miles of our club rides are spent getting away from the built up area where we live. I paricularly liked how pretty it was around Over Peover. It has been such a lovely day, warm and sunny and it would have felt really hot without the brisk winds.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Jul 2017)

daisyj said:


> Third time out on my new 16 mile Sunday ride. Beautifully sunny start but not too hot. It's a bit hilly at the beginning but absolutely worth it for the scenery later on.
> View attachment 360111
> 
> I stopped here for a few minutes and someone in the nearby house was playing classical music on a piano, lovely. Had a quick chat with fellow cyclists about the upcoming hills and then moved off.
> ...



I know where you rode I do Sustrans ranger work along there. I occasionally see hare in the field in your photo. Nice ride.


----------



## Stonechat (3 Jul 2017)

First proper ride out on new Enigma Excel yesterday
Club Ride with H & D W to Great Missenden

There was quite a wind (at least early on) and someone put his foot on the gas, particularly around Dorney Common, which is opne and the wind whistles through.
The grouo was rather scattered and we soon regrouped.

After that more sensible pace.Went through Taplow and past Cliveden (with the hill there) through Beaconsfield andwith the latter part of the outward journey featuuring a few hills.

Having refreshed at the Deep Mill Diner, some may have been regretting tucking in so well as it was instant payback, the toughest hill of the morning https://www.strava.com/activities/1063955086/segments/26178013549 Deep Mill Lane. Seems to have topped out about 18%

Then more hills while still in the Chilterns though High Wycombe, Flackwell Heath and Cookham, before following largely the same route, aprt from a bit nearer the end

57.9 miles @ 15.3 mph
1857 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1063955086/overview

Verdict on the bike
Nice and light and responsive. It does indeed absorb some of the road vibrations
The Di2 changing is good too.

Think I will enjoy riding it!!


----------



## Glow worm (3 Jul 2017)

First off, yesterday's ride - a 71 miler to Harwich to get the ferry to NL





Once off the fen you get some nice rolling country into Suffolk with a few testing hills.






On into Essex and this nice gaff nesr Dedham. Then on through manningtree and along the unnecessarily hilly coast road along the Stour estuary into Harwich.






Made it. Sat in a sunny beer garden In the old town before sauntering over to the boat.






And very civilised it all is too- bikes get on first. Had a beer on deck watching the sunset as we prepared to leave Blighty. Not a bad way to end a near perfect ride.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Jul 2017)

Day 2 (today) Hook to Willemstad- 47 miles.





In order to avoid Rotterdam I jumped on the small Maasvlakte ferry from the Hook giving a more rural option once away from the port area. The ticket guy is worth the price alone - a real character. Top bloke too.






Leaving the port area. The main down side to this choice of route is blowing sand. My poor new chain. I wouldn't risk it again on a windy day like today.






A quick brew at Breile.






Went through a big woodland at one point that was lovely. Saw what I think might have been a pallid harrier- definitely too pale and smaller than the marsh harriers on my home patch.






Some poppies caught my eye.







Had a bite to eat by this windmill at Zuid Beijerland.






Over the Hollands Diep on a massive bridge where I nearly lost my cap to the wind.






The last mile. another good day in the saddle - I bloody love Holland!


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2017)

Sundays ride- it was light on miles, but heavy on food and drink!
We rode from my inlaws in Wembury to the ferry port in Plymouth

https://www.strava.com/activities/1064692598

For the rest of this journey I'll make a separate thread in the touring and adventure cycling forum. Come and say 'bonjour'!


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jul 2017)

After falling short of my metric half yesterday due to gardening duties, I set off this morning to rectify that. A few of my lesser used roads through to Chobham and then back via Lightwater to finish with a couple of laps of Windsor Great Park. 42.2 miles done, and the July ride in the bag. Hopefully get the metric century done Friday...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Jul 2017)

The usual ride tonight. Riding out of Brewood, I saw what I thought would be an easy catch, (I don't get many of these days), a late middle aged bloke out for a ride on some shopper type thing. It seemed ages before I caught him and I was soon doing 18mph up a slight hill. This depressed me and it was only going up the hill (still doing 17mph) to Bishops Wood that I heard an electrical hum!

Much later, I'm in the narrow lanes around Chillington when parked on the road with barely 100mm clearance either side is a massive removal lorry. I can't get by and the remarkable unhelpful driver isn't forth coming with how long it's going to be there.

Not wanting to retrace my wheel tracks, I have the very bad idea of cutting through a field. I nearly come a nasty one getting over the fence wearing Time cleats and start through the field. Not the best thing for a chronic hay fever sufferer to do. 

By the time I have sneezed my way to the far side of the field where I assumed there would be a gate, my shoes and socks were full of horrible prickly seeds. Behold! No gate! Having realised I would now have to track to the very far corner of my field, the damned lorry starts up and heads down the road. 

To restore my karma, I have decided to grow some of the seeds stuck in my socks and feet.


----------



## Donger (3 Jul 2017)

Not one, but two rides today. This morning's ride: Had a pass from Mrs Donger to drive over to Vielsalm to watch the Tour de France roll by. There's another thing to tick off my bucket list. Researched the area by Google Maps again, and did a bit of a reccie by car yesterday. Decided to park up outside a little village football ground in Sart near Lierneux, and ride my bike into Salmchateau about three miles down the hill from there. Google maps showed a couple of little back lanes in Salmchateau that looked useful, and I reckoned (correctly, it turns out) that it might be possible to ride up to the bigger town of Vielsalm even if the roads to be used for the race are closed. Arrived in Salmchateau about an hour before the peloton came through - though had a bit of a start as the first thing I saw was people leaving in droves and heading for their cars. Turned out I hadn't miscalculated, and they were just stowing away all the free crap that had been handed out by the tour caravan. Salmchateau was pretty much barricaded off:




There was a little alley just off picture to the left, which I took to pick my way through some narrow back streets to a better viewing point by a railway bridge, but I also found the narrow track that led along the side of the railway line all the way to Vielsalm. Crowds were still pretty sparse there, and it was just a straight stretch of unremarkable high street. I ignored the various TdF vehicles passing with regularity even 45 minutes before the race was due to pass, and made my way back to the railway path - as much just to keep moving as anything. (I had a bike, so I might as well use it). Crossed over the railway bridge and turned right and the track eventually became a proper road leading uphill (of course!) to a suburb called Rencheux. From there I was able to drop down into another part of Vielsalm and take up a cracking position opposite a large and very impressive looking church, and with my back to a large stone-built inn with a widescreen TV in the beer garden showing the British Eurosport coverage of the race. Result! I even had a little nook in the wall to place my bike, and a large stone planter to stand on with a lamp post to steady myself with so I could get an elevated view of the road. A motorbike journalist for l'Equipe pulled up alongside just before the riders appeared. Drunken Dutch blokes behind me provided my sound track. (None of them threw any urine at Froomey):




Here's one of Team Sky and the yellow jersey wearer, Geraint Thomas coming through. (Hoorah!):




... followed by the bulk of the peloton:




and the AG2R boys not exactly busting a gut today ...




Then almost before you could blink, that was it .... except for dozens more support vehicles




Chuffed to bits to catch that on my hols. The fun didn't stop there. When the van with a sign saying "Fin de Course" came by, the road was re-opened and I could take the short route back to Salmchateau on the main road. Some small children applauded me in error as I passed in my Kingsway CC club kit, and a few groups of wags heckled me rather well. One clearly shouted that I was "en r'tard" while another group cheered me loudly and when I played along and asked which way the others had all gone, they pointed ahead and shouted that I was only "deux minutes" behind! 

The 3 mile climb back to where I had left the car was well worth it, as they had been triple parked outside Salmchateau and it was mayhem. A steady stream of cars then passed me on my way up the hill - every one of them giving me plenty of room. I very much hope I will get the chance to do that again many more times in future. What a wonderful atmosphere and what great stage management of the event. 10.3 miles cycling too.
Vive le Tour! Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Donger (3 Jul 2017)

Today's second ride: After my trip to see the Tour de France, I even managed to get a second ride in this evening after dinner on the balcony. Just a little 8.5 mile loop, but it put some more lines on the map, and included two more climbs. I reckon about half a mile of it was on the flat, and the rest was all either up or down.

Dropped down into Barvaux, where I crossed the river Ourthe and immediately started to climb. At least at first the road had the decency to wind around a bit as it rose up through a residential area, but as soon as I got past that it turned into another of those sapping 2-3 mile dead straight 5% climbs they have all over the place around here ... all the way to the village of Tohogne:




That was followed by a lovely long glide down through the woods back towards Durbuy:




... where Mrs Donger caught sight of me riding through the old town way down below the house and got a snap on full zoom:




All that remained was the "13%" hairpinned climb back up to the house, which is next to the hilltop belvedere. I managed it again, but am truly glad I got my rear derailleur sorted before my hols. It's a bit of a beast, and you need to be in very low gear before you come round this corner:




They say pride comes before a fall. I proved that to be true today. I was still congratulating myself for breezing it up that last climb, when it all went Pete Tong. Arriving back at the house, I stupidly opted to ride into the gravel driveway with my feet still in the straps. Cue the inevitable. Anyway, I picked myself up off the ground after side sliding into the gravel on one knee. Will have a few bumps and bruises in the morning, but no real harm done - other than a bloodied knee and a dented ego. At least nobody witnessed it. Mental note to self: Never try to ride on deep gravel Donger, you idiot. 
Cheers, everybody. _Donger_.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jul 2017)

I was a little late getting out but it seemed like a good idea to string together a few lanes I don't use so often these days to visit our friends in Colwall. It was a standard run out over Alfrick Pound and Acton Green to climb again at Halmond's Frome. Then at the bottom of Fox Hill I checked the time to see that it was time to head to Colwall. That meant the climb over Wellington Heath from Peg's Farm. My friends greeted me when I arrived and we chatted until Mrs 26 appeared after taking her mother to see the Doc. Lovely evening was had. It was late and dark by the time we left so I had to put the bike in the car. Nice wee outing today. 27 smiles and 1974 feet of ascent too.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Jul 2017)

A nice easy 23 mile saunter through the Dutch countryside from Willemstad to Breda today.






Willemstad is a really lovely little place and looked nice this morning in the sunshine.






After my Garmin threw another wobbly and had me thinking I'd never figure the way out of town, I hit the road.






Quite warm here today in the sunshine so good to have some shade.






On a dog bin I found my new favourite foreign language word after barberskum (shaving foam) - 'hondenpoep''. You can dispose of kingfishers in the same bin which is always handy.






I followed this lady for about a mile, she's maybe about 65, bag hanging off handlebars, normal clothes. She veered off eventually at a bakers. They do seem to have got life sussed over here.






Despite the best efforts of my Garmin to send me off somewhere else, I eventually made it to Breda. Looks like a cracking place too. Just met Mrs G off of the train from Schiphol so here now for 3 days, then on to Baarle Nassau then home.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jul 2017)

I've got company for my ride on Friday, so I figured I'd go look at a small part of the bit I've not done before. Known roads out as far as Eton Dorney, then new territory for me up over the M4 until I met the A4 Bath Road. A small bit of that, passing the VW garage where we bought Mrs Cosmicbikes car some 17 years ago. Back home via some lovely roads through Bray & Fifield before finding myself back in Windsor. Pretty much straight home form there. A pleasing 40 miles done. Back to the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Donger (4 Jul 2017)

Another pleasant 20 miler before breakfast this morning. Headed out of Durbuy along the valley of the River Ourthe via the lovely riverside cycle path,




then picked up a couple of more main roads in a clockwise loop through typical Ardennes countryside:




.... through Ocquier and over another stretch of pave road:




.... before taking a short cut back through the woods (up and over again). I have always loved maps, and I put a lot of trust in them. In this instance, though, I couldn't fathom why on earth this was the only road for miles around that wasn't shown with a green line along it. Not scenic enough?:




In the next little stretch of woodland, I came across a rather untended looking memorial to the 11 crewmen of a USAAF bomber that crashed there in 1944. I paused to pay my respects:




I decided to take a different route back up to the Rue des Cretes when I got back to Durbuy, but regretted it when I got there. It may have been less steep than the one I have been using, but it has also mostly been washed away by a stream, and is in an awful state. Not only that, but the steepest parts are mostly gravel, too. My knee hasn't fully stopped bleeding after last night's little escapade on gravel (and my bike is still a bit bent), so I decided that discretion was the better part of valour, and got off and walked. Arrived back at the Rue des Cretes with the computer showing exactly 20 miles. Another really nice ride.




Sat on the balcony drinking coffee and eating toast and Ardennes pate and looking at this view:




I am going to miss this place. What a great base for cycling.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (4 Jul 2017)

After a 2 week gap since my last ride, due to catching my second Cold in 6 weeks  and then being away on my annual Cricket Club Tour, I managed to get out this evening due to a change in plans at the last minute.

Very windy from the West, once again  but warm, as I headed through Meole Brace, Hook-a-Gate, Annscroft and over to dad's for a half hour chat with him.

Journey home, with the wind behind me most of the way was easier going, through Ryton, Condover, Betton and Sutton Farm Estate, to avoid yet another set of roadworks on that stretch of road.

14.8 miles at 13.7mph. Also passed the 6000 mile barrier, since I started using Strava in August 2013


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jul 2017)

Donger said:


> Another pleasant 20 miler before breakfast this morning. Headed out of Durbuy along the valley of the River Ourthe via the lovely riverside cycle path,
> View attachment 360379
> 
> then picked up a couple of more main roads in a clockwise loop through typical Ardennes countryside:
> ...


Nice to read about the trip


----------



## Simontm (4 Jul 2017)

So couldn't think where to go this evening and the wife just said: 'Out.' As in away from London. So...Windsor. Took the Bushy Park, Hanworth, Heathrow route. Stanwell Moor and over M25 to Horton and its pretty church, St Michael's...




Onto Datchet , Eton and then Windsor...


A quick banana then Old Windsor, Runnymede, Staines, through Laleham to Thameside and up to Chertsey Bridge. Down Renfree where I saw my first group ride of the evening, quickly followed by a second in Lower Sunbury. Despite the impressive speed, I'm not surprised that locals look agressively on us as they were riding two, three abreast. Not arguing they were wrong to do so, just that I know how it can be interpreted by the 'I've a car and important' mob.
Anyways, onto Hampton Court then home.

39 miles, 2:12


Kinda disappointed that my wife is no longer surprised by these types of trips


----------



## Stonechat (5 Jul 2017)

Went out early enough to miss worst of the heat.
Did fairly flat course round Shepperton and Chertsey.

Push on moderately hard, by no means all out.
Had to contend with traffic queues in a few places, on he road toward Walton, and roadworks traffic lights in Chertsey. Somewhere else too.
25.9 miles @ 17.0 mph, a good speed considering the slow downs.

No hills apart from half a dozen motorway bridges.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1068520000/segments/26290502662

Nice feel to the new bike, and clearly I could do a bit faster


----------



## Simontm (5 Jul 2017)

Again putting off the three hills of Ride London, I went for the three homes of national sports. 
Through Kingston up to Twickenham and my first stop, the RFU and Twickenham stadium...


Then through to Ealing and the North circular and a quick stop at the Ace Cafe...


Before heading to Wembley and the home of English football...


A quick stop at Neasden to marvel at that wonderful temple...


Then south eastwards - in fact a bit too south as I had to pop back up through Kilburn to get to St Johns Wood and the home of Cricket, the MCC and Lords...


From there I bombed south through the west end and onto Kings Road, from there to Putney then Priory Lane and Richmond Park. Over Spankers Hill to Kingston again, Surbiton then home. 

45 miles, 3:04


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Jul 2017)

A nice 20.5 miles tonight in North Yorkshire, felt really strong and managed 18.3 AV MPH, faster than I usually ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2017)

Due to circumstances beyond my control (got made redundant yesterday ) I have a bit of free time so got out for a ride. I haven't been out to the Long Mynd for a while so headed south to Church Stretton then Little Stretton and climbed up through Minton, Hamperley and Nutbatch to come out onto the plateau by the gliding club. Then it was across the top taking in the summit (Pole Bank) and Wild Moor before descending on one of the bridleways that brought me to Plush Hill then another bridleway to Gogbatch before heading home past Longnor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Condover.

I'd picked the warmest part of the day but managed alright, making good progress on the flat bits and finding the hills a little easier than last time I rode this way. The Raleigh rode very well on the gravel and grass trails despite being on slicks.

There were two red kite soaring on the ridge-lift by the gliding club and the ponies roaming the moors are becoming quite numerous.

39.1 miles for the trip at 13.1 mph average which I think is quite quick considering the climbing involved.





Sunlight through the trees on the way to Hamperley.





Starting the climbing proper up Nutbatch.





Further up the climb and I'm into the forestry plantation.





The view from the ridge on the way to the gliding club.





A glider on final approach.





The trig point at Pole Bank.






Some of the Long Mynd ponies as I start my descent.





On the bridleway to Gogbatch.





More ponies.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2017)

A like for the ride @Rickshaw Phil , not for the loss of your job.


----------



## TigerT (5 Jul 2017)

Due to holidays and bad weather, it's been a month since my last ride, so on seeing the weather forecast I booked the day off. As usual I had no real plan, but as it was looking as though it would be hot, I decided to head for part of the Rhine that I haven't done before hoping there would be a bit of a breeze.

After almost missing the train to Schaffhausen - the starting point for Route 2 Stage 5, I headed down to the starting point, double checked I had my passport as I would be heading into Germany and set off.

I left Switzerland almost immediately heading into Germany via an unmanned crossing keeping the Rhine on my right heading through Büsingen then passing by Diessenhofen, which looks very pretty, but the border crossing was busy so I didn't cross over and visit. Heading through some woods I saw my first ever Red Squirrel. I finally crossed back into Switzerland after about 20kms and arrived at my planned break point Stein am Rhein. This is one of my favourite places, it's so unspoilt and the buildings are lovely. Stopped in a cafe for a cold drink instead of the usual coffee as the temperature was already hitting 26 degrees.

That was the planned half way point with the intended end point being Kreuzlingen so setting off again, this time with the Rhein on my left I went through numerous pretty villages criss crossing the railway line until the Bodensee (Lake Konstanz) came into sight. I was still feeling quite good despite the temperature nudging 30 degrees so stayed on Route 2 and gave Kreuzlingen a miss cycling directly between Kreuzlingen and Konstanz and on towards Romanshorn (which would definitely be my end point as it's the last sensible place to get a train home). 

It's here that the Rhine flows into the Bodensee and the views were wonderful. Across the other side of the lake is Friedrichshafen where the Zeppelins were built. The still fly a modern one from there today and this was out over the lake. Unfortunately it's white and wouldn't show up on photos. I'd love to go up in it! I finally got to Romanshorn 4 hours after starting out. I just missed a train and had an hour to kill, so filled that up with cold drinks and an Ice Cream before catching the train home.

Just short of 70kms and probably the hottest day I've ever cycled on. But there were breezes and I really enjoyed it.

Here are a few photos.



The starting point at Schaffhausen



Diessendorf, must go back and visit properly. Just down the path there was a Red Squirrel, but it didn't wish to pose :-(



Break Time at Stein am Rhein



The start of the Bodensee.



And finally the map.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> A like for the ride @Rickshaw Phil , not for the loss of your job.


Thanks for that. I'd been expecting it for quite some time but it still felt a bit hard to take when it finally happened. Something will turn up though.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> A like for the ride @Rickshaw Phil , not for the loss of your job.



Likewise @Rickshaw Phil , hope something turns up for you soon


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jul 2017)

Sorry about the loss of your job @Rickshaw Phil 
Perhaps this is the right time to look again into your dream job at Isla Bikes?


----------



## Donger (5 Jul 2017)

A hot, 30 degree day in Belgium today, so I left it late before going out for an 18 mile spin from Durbuy round to Barvaux, Bomal and Vieuxville, setting off at about 8pm. It turned out that my clever cut-through at the far point of my ride was actually a dead end, so I had to plot myself an alternative route back through the woods before the sun went down. By the time I'd climbed my way back up the steep little hill to the house, my lights were on and very much needed. Another great little ride on virtually empty roads. Wanted to get as many miles in as possible before dark, as we're off out early in the car tomorrow and thunderstorms are predicted for tomorrow evening. A few more pictures:




Barvaux (above and below):









Near Bomal (above and below):




Nearing the end of this, my third holiday in the Belgian Ardennes. Really can't recommend it highly enough to you all. Lovely cycling. Great beer (no wonder those trappists can't speak). Having a great time.
Cheers, _Donger_.
p.s. Sorry to hear your news, @Rickshaw Phil. Hope you find yourself another job soon. Best wishes.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jul 2017)

Sorry to hear of your circumstances @Rickshaw Phil, as you say, something will no doubt turn up.

Had a quick scoot to find a 5mm spacer with Di2 junction box atachment, and ended up cycling to The Bike Rooms, Evans and Rapha in the city centre, then down to Withington Cycles. Didn't find one in store but the trusty gents at Withington have ordered one for me to pick up on Friday.

Went through a little park (Alexandria) Ive never been through before, which was nice.







https://www.strava.com/activities/1069028247


----------



## bonsaibilly (5 Jul 2017)

I did my first fifty miler in like, ages. Legs felt good and enjoyed the momentum. Not particularly quick though. As usual! 

Warrington to St Helens then over to Urmston and Lymm, then over the toll bridge and home via Woolston and Latchford. 

Great sunset...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2017)

7.1 miles this day, on the new (to me) Trek 500 . Much like my beloved Trek 600, only able to take wider tires. It is a triathlon bike, apparently. Lovely day, cloudy, warm and humid, and I got going later than usual due to lots of things going on around here. Plenty of cyclists about.
82F, 27C
Winds E6
Relative humidity 72%
Barometer 30.05 1018.7mb
Chinese food, and fried dumplings, forecast for dinner.


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Jul 2017)

After using my former BT skills to move a colleagues phone socket after work I was home for 5.30 and as the weather was so nice I went for an 18 miler around the leafy lanes and villages.

Beautiful sunny evening passing Jodrell Bank, pausing slightly to watch the cricket in Lower Peover and then through Goostrey, Twemlow and Marton and back to Siddington.
One day I will work out how to upload the Strava route picture.

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1069271261/embed/91b6e809e2be28997163f58fad6860fe263d108a
'></iframe>


----------



## Oxo (6 Jul 2017)

Freds Dad said:


> One day I will work out how to upload the Strava route picture.



When you do will you please share the information as I can't do it either.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jul 2017)

Simontm said:


> Again putting off the three hills of Ride London, I went for the three homes of national sports.
> Through Kingston up to Twickenham and my first stop, the RFU and Twickenham stadium...
> View attachment 360499
> 
> ...


Don't thinki you'll find those hills too bad

See you're often riding round this area (Staines)


----------



## rugby bloke (6 Jul 2017)

One of my usual spins out to Salcey Forest and the villages. Perfect cycling conditions, I thought I was a quick ride however Strava told me it was not better than average ! My trusty old saddle broke at the weekend so I'm trying out a new one. Not convinced that its set up correctly so a bit more fettling will be required.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Jul 2017)

Oxo said:


> When you do will you please share the information as I can't do it either.


@Oxo & @Freds Dad. The only way I know how to upload the Strava route picture is to go to your ride on Strava, click the share button ( a square with arrow pointing up) that will show the route image, screenshot the image. Go to photos, crop the image and post as you would a photo.


----------



## Simontm (6 Jul 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Don't thinki you'll find those hills too bad
> 
> See you're often riding round this area (Staines)



Hah, I know the hills very well. It's laziness attm! I know with the new bike I'm gonna have to do them before Ride London just to know the gearing. 

I'm just outside Kingston so head off in various directions for a couple of hours riding with the Windsor and back via Staines or Thorpe one of the more regular ones.


----------



## Simontm (6 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> @Oxo & @Freds Dad. The only way I know how to upload the Strava route picture is to go to your ride on Strava, click the share button ( a square with arrow pointing up) that will show the route image, screenshot the image. Go to photos, crop the image and post as you would a photo.


Or if on the ap, click the map then screenshot it (power + home button on iphone) then crop


----------



## gbb (6 Jul 2017)

Home from work at 4 o'clock, sunny and 28 degrees....bike out....bugger I forgot I had a puncture. Tyre off (surprisingly easily for a Conti GP4000), replace tube, pump and out....hoping I hadn't nipped it in my rush.
Not doing too much mileage lately, busy busy, but the good thing is I feel quite fresh when I do get out. A quick 15 miles in country lanes....brilliant.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> @Oxo & @Freds Dad. The only way I know how to upload the Strava route picture is to go to your ride on Strava, click the share button ( a square with arrow pointing up) that will show the route image, screenshot the image. Go to photos, crop the image and post as you would a photo.


You beat me to it. What I do is similar but different. I click 'Full Screen' on the route, then CTRL C and CTRL V into Paint, resize and save.
Many ways to skin a cat, as they say..


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2017)

Lovely ride today, with a good friend.
After an 01:00 finish from w*rk, I was happy with an 09:30 meet up time to start our ride.
No particular route planned, but the bikes of choice were our CX's.
As the route panned out, we should have taken the MTB's 

We headed, via tarmac and gravel, around the Washlands and the fisheries there, to Little and then Great Houghton. Normally, the hill up there is a bit of a tester, but possibly due to quite a few road miles recently, it seemed a bit easier.
On towards Salcey Forest, I bagged a TP that I'd passed numerous times, but never investigated.






As we were nearby, a circuit of Salcey Forest seemed in order, but as we were a bit early, we didn't stop at the cafe this time.

Once over the M1 into Hartwell, we were in @Drago territory but didn't see anyone resembling him so carried on towards the canal banks via Bozenham Mill and Grafton Regis for several miles along rough canal banks to Stoke Bruerne.






With a stop for coffee and an Italian chicken Punani there, we rode slightly better off road sections back towards Northampton.

A visit from the p*ncture fairy, as expected on the canal banks, happened, but after a re-inflation or two over several miles, I decided to change the tube once we were in a suitably shady spot.






Within 7 or 8 miles of home, the Woodbridge cafe beckoned, and tea was ordered, plus a Strawberry Split lolly 
Most welcome in the hot and humid weather.

With a few deviations, we were back near home on 42 miles, and I was ready for a a pint of........... Ice cold Lemon Barley!! (Dang, run out of beer!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1070407559


----------



## TVC (7 Jul 2017)

A couple of hours off roading. Very strange hire bikes, very low geared, no saddle height adjustment and not that stable. The steering was a bit loose and they need daily servicing. I think I'll stick to my road bikes.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2017)

A disaster day today. First roadworks are still a nightmare, then on the B4404 workmen have covered the road in gravel. They will go over it with hot tar. Total no no for the bike, so turned round and headed for home. Only 6 miles done and the weather looked decidedly errr unfriendly as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2017)

Sorry about your ride, WD.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry about your ride, WD.




Thanks GA. I will chalk it up to just another experience. One i have no wish to repeat though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> A disaster day today. First roadworks are still a nightmare, then on the B4404 workmen have covered the road in gravel. They will go over it with hot tar. Total no no for the bike, so turned round and headed for home. Only 6 miles done and the weather looked decidedly errr unfriendly as well.
> View attachment 360807


Have a like for the report anyway.


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Lovely ride today, with a good friend.
> After an 01:00 finish from w*rk, I was happy with an 09:30 meet up time to start our ride.
> No particular route planned, but the bikes of choice were our CX's.
> As the route panned out, we should have taken the MTB's
> ...


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2017)

0/10 for fowared planning.Petexxx regarding no beer in the fridge.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A couple of hours off roading. Very strange hire bikes, very low geared, no saddle height adjustment and not that stable. The steering was a bit loose and they need daily servicing. I think I'll stick to my road bikes.
> View attachment 360797


Chains slack..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jul 2017)

After no riding for two days as I've been fishing with my dad, today was the chance to catch up some miles and to bag some more squares for the Veloviewer explorer squares.

Left the house at 6am, gloriously warm. The plan was to ride towards Nuneaton and bag some tricky squares off the A5. This did mean doing a couple of miles on the A5 which I wasn't looking forward to, as it turned out it was too bad and for half of it the traffic was slow enough for me to keep pace with it.

For those that are interested the picture below is the sort of stuff I take the road bike down to bag squares. This was the first of three tracks I road down today, the other two were loose gravel.







After grabbing the squares I wanted around Nuneaton it was back on to familiar routes due North through Market Bosworth and Asby de la Zouch to get to East Midlands Airport to bag some more squares.

Going into Melbourne I hit an 11% decent and enjoyed the ride down, to only notice I had missed a track I needed to go down, so turned around and dragged my rear back to the top. On the plus side I got to go down the hill again.

I skirted around the airport and headed west through the delightfully named Gotham - yes it is the place that inspired Gotham City in the Batman comics. Had a brief stop in Gotham to refill a water bottle, drink a can of coke and eat some fruit loaf me mam had given me.

Then onto the even more delightfully named village of Bunny, didn't see any though. From there it was too far to my planned stop at Nice Pie. Pear and Lemon cake devoured here along with a pot of tea big enough to get three cups out of. Suitably refreshed it was time to head towards Waltham (home of pedigree pet foods) and bag the last squares of the day, after which it was a descent into Melton Mowbray and back once again onto familiar roads.

At this point I decided to ignore the route and do a couple of extra miles by going the lazy way through Leicester. This meant slowing down as I went though the parks and used cycle paths.

As it turned out this was a good idea as when I got to the space centre there were loads of kids out on bikes, must have been 30 or 40 of them. One lad said to me he liked my bike, which I replied I liked his, this got him a big cheer from his mates 

When I got to Abbey Park there was another big group of kids on bikes. Obviously it is the annual lets get the kids on bikes day for Leicester schools. 

By the time I got home the originally planned route of 125 miles had turned into 134 miles and is my 3rd longest ride 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1071908614


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2017)

I'm being lazy....

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/b...w-tandem-around-brittany.220639/#post-4869998

Some nice pics for you to look at.


----------



## swansonj (7 Jul 2017)

Daughter and me, nearing the top of Gap of Dunloe, County Kerry, this morning. Photo taken by my wife (who mysteriously had got ahead on her solo) and who then asked whether it was possible that one of us was doing more work than the other?


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2017)

^^^ great photo!


90mins on the turbo for me, outside in the garden, in the shade, with a powerful fan...and was still cooking!


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jul 2017)

I had planned to have a go at my first imperial century today, but time constraints stopped that. Instead I headed out with a workmate up to Velolife café via Cookham. A nice, planned route that would have seen me to 63 miles, except I suggested a change of route home to avoid going over roads already covered. By the time I got home I'd done 72.3 miles, the most I've ever done, so quite pleased with that. I'll likely be found asleep on the sofa after posting this...


----------



## Glow worm (7 Jul 2017)

A nice 'warm up' ride of only 17 miles today from Breda to Baarle Nassau before tomorrow's mammouth (for me) 70 odd miler back to Hook of Holland for the boat to Blighty.






The small lumps are storks- the first I have ever seen in the wild. This is from the extremely pleasant riverside cycle path heading south out of Breda.






The riverside path soon becomes a forest path. Just lovely.






Then onto a road for a bit.






Destination reached after the most effortless ride I can remember.

Baarle Nassau is a town half Dutch and half Belgian. In fact there are about 30 'exclaves' of Belgium within Holland. The Belgian bit is called Baarle Hertog.






The border.






It runs through the middle of this shop! You can see from the wall, the building has two addresses!





Had lunch at the table behind the flowers. Table in Holland and I could reach into my panniers on the bike in Belgium.






All houses here have either a Dutch or a Belgian flag depending on where they are. This is my Band B in Holland. Next door is in Belgium. Love it.

Tommorrow I turn the bike around and head back west. Shame, I quite fancy pointing it east and carrying on until I hit the Pacific. Another time perhaps.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Jul 2017)

I got out for a 72 miler today, into the South Downs.





View from Droxford






Top of old Winchester Hill





Stunning view today.





Hambledon cricket club.






The Bat and Ball at Hambledon.






Beer and a view 





Pavilion at Hambledon cricket club site.






This is where Cricket originated.

A lovely ride, except for the cretins that thought they would move my bike from the bench where I had it propped up in the pub garden, then sit where I was, whilst I was getting a beer.

I wasn't happy, I made sure they were fully aware of this fact, hopefully they won't touch anyone's bike in future.

Anyway, 120 Kms completed and some stunning scenery.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1071902857


----------



## Sillyoldman (7 Jul 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Chains slack..


 
More like "manes slack"


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jul 2017)

Out again today, probably none again until Mon.

Based mainly on familiar roads
Went via some hills (Prune, Tite, and Crimp) through Windsor Great Park, and round most of the Drift Road Loop.

Then down the Western edge of the park, on the switchback road, and chose the wrong way through Egham, the scandalous wait of over 15 minutes for 4 trains to pass throw at level crossing, yet it Wales last year I saw an automated barrier that opened for just 48 seconds.

Anyway good ride apart again from some traffic queues and roadworks slowing the speed
33.83 miles at 15.4 mph

1414 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1071767818


----------



## gavgav (8 Jul 2017)

Got my half century challenge ride bagged for the month, but should hopefully have a few more chances to get some bigger miles in July as well, after the rubbish last 2 months, illness permitting!

Warm and only a gentle breeze for the first time in what seems like months, as I took the Carbon on its hilliest ride so far. Began by heading to Betton, Berrington and Cound, then beginning the climb up Kenley Bank. It's a steep pull up there and the gearing means it's a stand on the pedals job, but set my fastest time up there so far and so that proves it's not all down to low gears to get you up a hill.

I then turned along the lumpy section to Church Preen, before dropping down to Gretton and a lunch stop. Passed through Cardington, where it was village fete day, before the long pull up Folly Bank. The descent to Comley was great fun on this bike, as I hit 33mph and continued to set a good pace to Longnor, Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton. 

I hadn't quite got enough miles in the bag and so I looped through Sutton Farm estate, where I had the 1 numpty of the day, giving me a very close pass about 600 yards from home 

31.6 miles at 12.8mph avg


----------



## tallliman (8 Jul 2017)

@Racing roadkill, didn't realise there was a stone at Broadhalfpenny Down to commemorate the Hambledon club. Might have to plan a way of seeing it!

Today's ride was one of those lovely ones where there were little other plans so I could do a ride of my own choosing (and bag some veloviewer squares). Two routes were available and I took the route out toward Melton. Some superb roads round the north of Burrough Hill were ridden out toward Whissendine and only found one impassable road on the route near Burton Lazars but thankfully didn't need it for the square.

From Asfordby, I headed north toward Ab Kettleby up a lovely incline. Enough to raise a sweat but not enough to really tire me. Stopped at Nice Pies for an early lunch just after 11 and had some of the pear and lemon cake that @Supersuperleeds mentioned a few posts ago. It was lovely! Down the ridge to home and a quick loop to bring up the metric ton.

Splendid day for riding!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jul 2017)

Just recovering from a dreadful bug but I had to go on this one. Steve E had called Newent and Sara P was in too. Over at the Pot Margaret PR and Pete M were keen. Lovely day for it for sure. Ideal cycling temperature with blue skies as well. We took the very traditional run through the Castlemorton lanes with a slight change by Hillend. The views today were super. Steve was confused about our turn after Pendock so I sorted that for him. Then my brain nav was required again before Upleadon and again after. But now the scent of coffee had Steve back in charge.

The cafe had two other cycling groups present. The ladies group from Cheltenham were having fun while a smaller group from Ledbury had some lovely bikes on show. We took our time and eventually got under way again. Steve hesitated at the turn for Gorsely so we rode that way through an almost dry ford to climb the steep but short one through Dymock woods. Now we were back on the usual route by Ryton and Bromsberrow. Sara peeled off for Ledbury and home while we four aimed at The Farmer's Arms and some beer. That took a while to chat some more but we eventually saddled up and did the last few miles for home.

Nice wee social outing and just the thing for my recovery. I was lacking some strength on the up slopes but a bit more sensible riding should get me back to normal. Let's home this lovely weather stays. 53 smiles


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Jul 2017)

A ride in my favourite part of the world, The Yorkshire Dales, Wensleydale & Swaledale to be exact. Starting off in Middleham headed up to Leyburn then climbed up and over Grinton Moor descending towards Grinton, past Grinton Youth Hostel where i once stayed for a few nights whilst on a Geography field trip from school. Headed towards Fremington and stopped at The Dales Bike Centre for a coffee where they were hosting The Nutcracker MTB race.
The bike centre is a great place to stop for coffee & cake if you are ever in the area.
Continued back to Grinton and headed to Richmond on the road which pretty much follows the River Swale.
From Richmond to Catterick Garrison and on to Patrick Brompton. Right
at the cross roads and 8 miles into a strong head wind back to Leyburn. I then dropped down into the Village of Wensley and followed the road by The River Ure back to Middleham.
Just over 38 miles in total with nearly 2900ft of climbing. Beautiful day and a fab ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jul 2017)

I thought about a longish ride today but various things delayed me getting out so I settled for something shorter instead.

I grabbed the knockabout bike and to start with headed up Lyth Hill and along the track to the top then the bridleway down the other side. I haven't been this way for a while and the track is as rough as ever while the bridleway I think has got rougher which made it interesting descending the steep bit to Exfords Green.

I stuck with a bit more bridleway before joining the tarmac again to head up Long Lane then up to Oaks. From there I took my usual way through Wrentnall but then headed for Habberley which I haven't been to for a long time. I took a left in the village and ignoring the turn for Eastridge headed up a lane that's new to me. @gavgav suggested I go this way ages ago as he knows I like a challenging climb and I haven't got round to it 'til now. The climb didn't disappoint - it's steeper and longer than you might expect from how it appears the map and surrounded by lovely scenery.

Reaching the end of the lane my original intention was to turn left, descend Cothercott Hill and make my way home. However, having got there I decided to go right and head for Bridges and my second climb over the Long Mynd this week.

The Horseshoe was busy when I got there. I resisted the temptation of a pint (heading to The Beacon later on ) and carried on through Ratlinghope and up the easy climb past Darnford and up to Robin Hood's Butts before descending via High Park to Picklescott.

There was a lot of downhill after this which was very enjoyable but spoiled a little bit by having to slow down for cars coming the other way. Got held up by the temporary traffic lights at Condover and slowed a bit afterwards by a headwind that sprang up out of nowhere.

28.3 miles at 11.4 mph average in some nice summer weather.





Crossing Lyth Hill at the start.





On the way to Habberley. (Just to confuse you the bike is pointing the wrong way. )





Habberley





At Westcott





The Horseshoe at The Bridges.





Climbing past Darnford.





Long Mynd ponies again.





Wild Moor Pool.





The view from the top.





Picklescott.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jul 2017)

Today was supposed to be my day off the bike, but after the joys of Ikea this morning it was decided we needed to go into town for dog food. I insisted to SWMBO that we would not take the car, so blew the cobwebs off her bike and off we went. Home after 2.8 miles, first time on the bike for about a year for Mrs CB.
Mid afternoon I popped out to the garage to check the trike in readiness for a pedal tomorrow to find a flat rear tyre. New tube fitted, and 2.8 miles done to make sure all is well. I need a pump bracket for the trike, and a look online told me the LBS had stock, so off to Cycle Surgery. None in stock Add that to the new Specialized BG gloves being different to the old ones (they've moved the padding), and it was rather a pointless trip. Still, bought my day up to over 15 miles, and the week to 215 so far.


----------



## CharlieB (8 Jul 2017)

My third outiing in three years on a night ride from Yorkshire to London.
We (@rb58 , @ianrauk ,@Mark Grant ,@iLB ,@Trickedem and postie Mark, whose CC id I don't know) left Doncaster train station just before midnight last night bound for Liverpool Street, deemed to be exactly 200 miles away.
The route is almost panflat for 155 miles (save for a little hump into Lincoln city), and propelled by Andy's 27mph legs we covered the distance rapidly.
The final 45 miles into London are (for me at any rate) painfully and relentlessly rolling. Here I must express my sincere thanks to @ianrauk , who seeing me struggling, dropped back to provide assistance as only Ian knows how; 'Dig in, Chas'!
Hugely appreciated.
The only incident of note was probably due to a momentary loss of concentration on my part. Coming up to some lights, I failed to respond quickly to a move on Ross' part, we touched wheels and down we both went. No real damage done other than a little road rash.
Disused railway lines, now cycle tracks, a road ruler straight for ten miles, and a crazily leaning church tower (Surfleet) were just some of the highlights for me. I'm sure others Will add more together with some photos ( I can never get pics to load on here). 
Usual range of nighttime wildlife seen, a hare in a hurry, a suicidal badger crossing the road, and later in 33° heat of the afternoon lots of swooping swifts.
As I said earlier this ride was FAST.
On my Garmin, 201.65 miles, 988m of ascent and a respectable average speed of 16.3mph.
Looking at the Garmin track from last year, we actually took 37 minutes off the time.
Finally, my thanks (and apologies) to Ross for organising the ride, and to everyone else for the company.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2017)

gavgav said:


> Got my half century challenge ride bagged for the month, but should hopefully have a few more chances to get some bigger miles in July as well, after the rubbish last 2 months, illness permitting!
> 
> Warm and only a gentle breeze for the first time in what seems like months, as I took the Carbon on its hilliest ride so far. Began by heading to Betton, Berrington and Cound, then beginning the climb up Kenley Bank. It's a steep pull up there and the gearing means it's a stand on the pedals job, but set my fastest time up there so far and so that proves it's not all down to low gears to get you up a hill.
> 
> ...


Good luck on that. I've had one qualifying ride due to Mrs. GAs' illness and my own. I hope I can make it up on the back half of the year. Here's hoping for more miles !


----------



## Mark Grant (8 Jul 2017)

CharlieB said:


> My third outiing in three years on a night ride from Yorkshire to London.
> We (@rb58 , @ianrauk ,@Mark Grant ,@iLB ,@Trickedem and postie Mark, whose CC id I don't know) left Doncaster train station just before midnight last night bound for Liverpool Street, deemed to be exactly 200 miles away.
> The route is almost panflat for 155 miles (save for a little hump into Lincoln city), and propelled by Andy's 27mph legs we covered the distance rapidly.
> The final 45 miles into London are (for me at any rate) painfully and relentlessly rolling. Here I must express my sincere thanks to @ianrauk , who seeing me struggling, dropped back to provide assistance as only Ian knows how; 'Dig in, Chas'!
> ...



236 miles for me.
This is something that I wouldn't even consider doing alone but when in a small friendly, supportive group it's amazing what you can achieve!
@iLB is fast! He dragged me along on his wheel for miles!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2017)

Further to what @CharlieB and @Mark Grant said above.
Last night was the 4th running of our annual ride from Doncaster to home. We get a train to Donny from Kings Cross on the friday night, off the train, out of the station and head south for home

There were 7 of us this year. Myself, @Trickedem @rb58, @iLB , the above two gentlemen and Mr @mark st1

We left Doncaster at midnight with a tiny bit of drizzle in the air, but that soon cleared to leave a very mild night of cycling. No jacket's or arm warmers were needed. With a very nice tailwind and the demon that it @iLB leading from the front at times. It made for very rapid progress. At times a little too rapid. 

This really has turned into a classic ride. And it couldn't have gone any better last night.

So scores on the doors. 25 mile cycle to Kings Cross Station and 226 Doncaster to home. It's not really as much as 226, but it meant I would have a cycle ride of 250 miles. The furthest I have cycled by nearly 30 miles.

So thanks to all the chaps for making this ride an awesome yearly event.
Roll on next year.

So, scores on the doors.
250 miles. July's Imperial Century Challenge ride done.





The gang at 4am, sunrise just around the corner.





@Trickedem





@mark st1 with his sooper cycling tan





@iLB 's and a lucky cow.





Charlie B





Well, I am absolutely, right royally knackered.
Beer and choccy cake is helping.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jul 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1073851968

Ride number three of four, giving some riders who are doing the Ride London 100, a view of the Surrey Hills section of the event.






New riders ( to me )waiting for the day's first recipient of a visit from the P* fairy.





Waiting at Box Hill cafe for the day's second visitee from the fairy.






Newlands Corner 






Ranmore Common.






The view point from Box Hill.

73 odd miles in total, other than one show stopper ( a broken rim) most of us made it round, albeit with 2 visits from the p* fairy.


----------



## Simontm (8 Jul 2017)

With family shenanigans, managed to sneak out early evening and kinda included the first Surrey segment of Ride London. I say kinda cos I went through Molesey rather than Hurst Park to begin with - that Road is devastatingly dull to ride on. 
Up to Walton, over Oatlands to Weybridge. To save time headed left over to the station and down into Brooklands. Byfleet then towards Pyrford, an easy decent of Church lane as I couldn't use the whole road with the traffic then a stop to look at the Augustine ruin...




Then over the A3 where I decided to go over Hungry Hill to West Clandon and a pretty stretch of road with some lovely tarmac! 


Up onto the A246 to Guildford, up round the Cathedral...


Over to Mayford then Woking where I stopped for a coke. 
From there I peg back down through Brooklands, Weybridge, past Walton station where my legs informed me that we hadn't eaten since a small salad at lunchtime. So the last five miles were a bit slower but haven't done a fasted ride for this year's Ride London so not bad, if unintentional, practice!
47miles 3hrs.


----------



## Donger (8 Jul 2017)

Today I really needed 6.2 miles for reasons that will follow. Got up very early from my hotel room in Ypres and went for a ride around town with my camera. Through the main squares,




where the Saturday market was just setting up,




over a few long stretches of cobbles and out through the impressive (and very moving) Menin Gate:




To clock up the required miles I nipped out of town along a smooth concrete cycle path through cabbage fields and past a reservoir out to the village of Zillebeke (where the churchyard contained a few Commonwealth war graves) and back again. Found my way back to the Menin Gate again:




and then back to the hotel .... which had this brilliant Lego reproduction in the foyer depicting the daily evening ceremony at the Menin Gate, complete with trumpeters at one end and bagpipers at the other:




Loved the fact that you can cycle the wrong way up all the one way streets in Ypres (the no entry signs all say that cyclists are "uitgezonderd"),




but didn't much enjoy the cobbles. Even after only 8 miles, I finished my ride with my forearms itching like mad from all the vibration. I was left wondering how all the locals manage to look so serene on their Dutch bikes. Anyway, mission accomplished, and even got back to bed for another hour's kip after a nice cold shower. Today was the last day of my only foreign holiday this year, so it was last chance saloon for hitting a particular target. At the 6.2 mile mark, I clocked up my 1,000th mile of overseas cycling in Europe since first taking my bike abroad with me in 2010. A big thank you to Mrs Donger for putting up with all my early morning disappearing acts over the years! I'm just amazed how the miles mount up so fast when you mostly do little 15-20 mile loops. I have to say I've loved every single one of those rides. Back to the normal schedule of club rides, local lanes and audaxes now.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Trickedem (9 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Further to what @CharlieB and @Mark Grant said above.
> Last night was the 4th running of our annual ride from Doncaster to home. We get a train to Donny from Kings Cross on the friday night, off the train, out of the station and head south for home
> 
> There were 7 of us this year. Myself, @Trickedem @rb58, @iLB , the above two gentlemen and Mr @mark st1
> ...


Great ride, wonderful company and a favourable tail made for a great ride. I also benefited from being on my summer bike, so was able to keep up.

I didn't have my camera so not many pics, although this one was noteworthy. @mark st1 and @CharlieB happily sleeping at our pub stop. There was a little snoring too.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jul 2017)

Trickedem said:


> Great ride, wonderful company and a favourable tail made for a great ride. I also benefited from being on my summer bike, so was able to keep up.
> 
> I didn't have my camera so not many pics, although this one was noteworthy. @mark st1 and @CharlieB happily sleeping at our pub stop. There was a little snoring too.
> View attachment 361143



 That's a class picture. Calm yourselves down ladies we are both taken


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2017)

mark st1 said:


> That's a class picture. Calm yourselves down ladies we are both taken




Wasters....


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jul 2017)

A nice early ride out on the recumbent trike this morning. A nice mix of roads and towpath was planned, and I headed out just before 8. First time on 'proper' roads for me and the trike, hence the early start, and main roads it was up to Staines, crossing the Thames here before heading down to join the towpath at the Thames Lodge hotel. Quite a nice surface to start with, and as I approached a group of walkers I was met with shouts of 'car back' as they all stepped out the way. Also heard 'I want one of those' as I pedalled through One of the things I love about the trike is the ability to just stop and take a photo, and I stopped this lot fighting over something in the river.




Not long after this the surface got all bumpy and less fun, but still more comfy on the trike than it would have been on one of my upwrongs. As I approach Penton Hook lock I discovered a gap the trike wouldn't fit through, literally by a QR levers width Lifted over gate and carried on, finding another such gap at the other end of the lock. Fortunately the car gate was unlocked so opened and wheeled through. Maybe towpaths aren't the best for trikes.
Was nice to get onto the road at Laleham Reach, smooth (ish) tarmac gave me a nice run down to Chertsey Bridge. The plan changed here, and I decided tea with Dad was a good option as he's normally in on Sunday mornings, so backtracked as far as Laleham then on the main roads back to Staines. Met Dad driving out of his road with bike on the back, off to explore Hounslow with a friend. Nevermind, tea with brother and niece instead. Suitably refreshed it was back via the riverside gardens, pausing for a photo by the Five Swimmers. This used to live inside the Elmsleigh Centre, and it should still be there IMO.




Home via the Causeway, and some loops around Egham whilst I waited for trains at @Stonechat 's least favourite crossing Amazing how the barriers can stay down for so long without any sign of a train.
Home on 16 miles, and I have to say I'm a much happier chappy being on the roads on the trike, so look forward to getting some good rides in now.


----------



## Biff600 (9 Jul 2017)

Took the 'Dog' out for a 50 mile trip around Peterboring this morning.

Got stung on the head by a wasp that flew into one of the vents of my helmet and couldn't get out, so the damn thing got stroppy and stung me head !!!! lol


----------



## shirokazan (9 Jul 2017)

@Donger, I like the pictures. From the text, I assume that your wife wasn't cycling - did you just put the bike in the back of the car and take opportunities, as they arose, for a ride then?


----------



## shirokazan (9 Jul 2017)

Biff600 said:


> Got stung on the head by a wasp that flew into one of the vents of my helmet and couldn't get out, so the damn thing got stroppy and stung me head !!!!


I feel your pain. Thankfully, hasn't happened for a few years. <_he said, thus tempting retribution from the goddess of wasps_>


----------



## Donger (9 Jul 2017)

shirokazan said:


> @Donger, I like the pictures. From the text, I assume that your wife wasn't cycling - did you just put the bike in the back of the car and take opportunities, as they arose, for a ride then?



My wife doesn't ride a bike, you are right. I think we've found the ideal solution, though. We always hire a gite, cottage or villa somewhere nice, either with a great view or with a pool. That way my wife is quite content for me to occasionally disappear for an hour or two some evenings. I also get up nearly every day at stupid o'clock in the morning while the missus is still asleep, and head off for a couple of hours in a loop. She has normally only just got up by the time I get home and hosed, and we have breakfast together admiring the view.

Over the years I've found some fantastic little places on my rides, and always take my wife back there when we go out in the car. I have sometimes stopped off for croissants from the boulangerie or even to book a place on the terrace at some nice looking restaurant for later in the day. It seems to be the perfect system that has minimal impact on my wife's holiday experience, while letting me clock up the miles (and the smiles) on my bike. I have one of those half width top boxes on the car, where I can stash all my cycling kit and paraphernalia, and there is room for a bike rack by its side on the roof. Never a problem on Eurotunnel or car ferries.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2017)

Biff600 said:


> Took the 'Dog' out for a 50 mile trip around Peterboring this morning.
> 
> Got stung on the head by a wasp that flew into one of the vents of my helmet and couldn't get out, so the damn thing got stroppy and stung me head !!!! lol
> 
> View attachment 361179


A like for telling us about it rather than the sting.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2017)

Donger said:


> My wife doesn't ride a bike, you are right. I think we've found the ideal solution, though. We always hire a gite, cottage or villa somewhere nice, either with a great view or with a pool. That way my wife is quite content for me to occasionally disappear for an hour or two some evenings. I also get up nearly every day at stupid o'clock in the morning while the missus is still asleep, and head off for a couple of hours in a loop. She has normally only just got up by the time I get home and hosed, and we have breakfast together admiring the view.
> 
> Over the years I've found some fantastic little places on my rides, and always take my wife back there when we go out in the car. I have sometimes stopped off for croissants from the boulangerie or even to book a place on the terrace at some nice looking restaurant for later in the day. It seems to be the perfect system that has minimal impact on my wife's holiday experience, while letting me clock up the miles (and the smiles) on my bike. I have one of those half width top boxes on the car, where I can stash all my cycling kit and paraphernalia, and there is room for a bike rack by its side on the roof. Never a problem on Eurotunnel or car ferries.




Well done @Donger for clocking up the miles


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2017)

13 miles today on a rather warm if somewhat overcast day. Much more sucessful day than Friday. my usual jaunt down the lanes. Stopped and talked to a local cyclist from Mach who was standing on the bridge over the Dovey with his bike. He told me he had just seen a kingfisher going up and down the river. He said the flash of electric blue couldn't be missed, and that he had never seen one before. Neither have I, and i didn't see it today either.


----------



## Freds Dad (9 Jul 2017)

An early start this morning covering over 37 miles around the leafy lanes.
Starting in Gawsworth I headed over to Alderley Edge via Mottram and then down the back lanes to Mobberley and on to Knutsford. A quick peak at the McLaren showroom at cars I can't afford and a free coffee at Waitrose and then off towards Jodrell Bank where the Bluedot festival is taking place.
All the fields around the site are full of cars, tents, caravans and motorhomes, the local farmers must be making a few bob.
Back through Lower Withington and Marton and back to Gawsworth. A lovely ride out and lots of other cyclists around nod and smile to and some even reciprocated.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2017)

61 miles this morning, Skylark Farm the destination, I got up this morning and didn't feel like riding but forced myself out on my bike anyway, by the time I got to Staverton and and my coffee stop I was feeling more enthusiastic so when I left I turned right through the village and along the outskirts of Daventry through the industrial estate onto the A45 and at Willoughby turned back in the lanes and headed for home. It turned into a good morning on the bike and I'm glad I forced myself out but I seriously didn't feel like it first thing.







The view from the Cafe







Across the yard from the Cafe they've got the chicken shed's


----------



## Biff600 (9 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for telling us about it rather than the sting.



It was a dull ride in the sun, nothing happened apart from the wasp.

I went out did 51.4 miles in a shade under 3 hours, thats it 

Oh yeah, I stopped to adjust my shorts that were doing the best to garrotte my rectum, and took the picture whilst stopped.


----------



## theloafer (9 Jul 2017)

just a short spin out today ...lol testing Karon,s new shorts and to see if my old faithfull (betty) was running ok for our next big trip



:-) https://www.strava.com/activities/1075228831


----------



## jayonabike (9 Jul 2017)

Cracking ride today with a mate. 77 mile loop from Hemel, over the Chilterns & out to Thame, then Waddesdon, then looped back. The usual mix of lanes, B roads and hills. Stopped for coffee near Tring.
Edit* Just remembered I spotted a cyclist in a CycleChat jersey going the opposite direction near Long Marston


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jul 2017)

Still suffering from a summer cold that I've had all week, I was going stir-crazy, so decided to head out early for a local pootle before it got too hot. As a consequence of the cold, todays ride was powered by Max Strength Cold and Flu tablets, so none of todays times will officially count...

Anyway, up Coal Road and then onto Red Hall Lane, where despite the early hour the delicious aroma of a curry was wafting along the road 
A quick scoot along the A58 and onto Whin Moor Lane, passing a small group of cyclists who'd stopped for a comfort break, the onto Gateland Lane and the steady climb into Shadwell, up the hill down the other side and then the drag up to Slaid Hill lights where it was right again onto Wike Ridge Lane through the dip - it's still closed at the junction with Tarn Lane so I turned left there along the ridge all the way to Brandon Lane for the quick descent back into Shadwell, before a tight left and the sharp climb back up to the A58, and straight across onto Carr Lane for familiar lumpiness before the descent all the way into Thorner.
Left on Main Street past the church where they were ringing the bells again (they do this quite often as I pass...) and left again onto Milner Lane for that sharp climb onto the ridge past the stables where the paddock was full of 4x4's, caravans and tents today instead of the usual horses, then along the ridge with the breeze behind me, seeing no-one but a jogger and a cyclist heading the opposite way until I started to drop down into East Rigton, then Rigton Green and onto the old stalwart, Bramham Lane for the deserted swoop between the hedgerows. Just before the S-bend there was another cyclists heading the opposite way so a quick hello and it was back to the usual solitude, crossing Jewitt Lane and climbing up to Thorner Lane.

Right here and by 'eck was it getting hot now, so I stopped at the next gate for a drink and a couple of photos:












Back on the bike and back to Milner Lane, retracing my earlier route back into Thorner, down the hill and through the village.
Not fancying tackling Van Zyl Hill today, it was back onto Carr Lane for the climb out of the village, stopping at the top of the climb in the shade for another drink and some more pics:








Down the hill  round the S-bends and then the lumpy but generally climbing wend back up to the A58 
Left here for the half mile scoot along to Coal Road and it's another climb up another sharp little hill before it levels out and I eventually turn onto local roads and down to home.

So, a steady but enjoyable *19.19 miles* (30.88km) in a steady *1h 23m* at an average of *13.8mph*, with just *928ft* climbed. Lots of other cyclists out, including a couple of reasonably sized club rides, all friendly and enjoying the sunshine and not a single nobber driver to be seen.  A ride that was so enjoyable that not even my 'new' (purchased 1st June) Boardman gloves starting to come apart along the seam could take the shine off it.

Then it was time to give the bike a quick once over, including a thorough mickle of the chain in frankly excessive temperatures 




I know it's in the sun, but that's where I was so it still counts 
Shortly afterwards, I noticed that the thermometer was reading 49 degrees and I was all ready to take another pic as it hit 50, but it just changed to read "Hi", which is no fun at all...

And finally, a map - which today looks rather like an emu...or is it an ostrich?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2017)

I had intended simply meeting up with a few of Wakefield Triathlon Club this morning, & help out on their beginners/'improvers' ride, before peeling off, to go up to Roman Ridge Road, to see 60103 'Flying Scotsman' come past, on a charter run

_WTC plan was; Castleford > Barnsdale Road > Allerton Bywater cross-roads > Newton Lane > Fairburn village > over 'old A1 > Lunnfield Lane > Burton Salmon > Hillam > Birkin Café_

But.... my own Club was departing from nearby (by Bridge Motorcycles), & they passed us on Lock Lane, at a fair lick as I was sat at the back, so I left WTC, & jumped across the 200 yards to 'FRC'
They were rolling along at a nice speed, along Barnsdale Road (A656), so I stayed, I did expect a charge up 'Mary Pannall', but no, as they turned off at the top towards Kippax

I carried on, past the remains of Ledston Luck colliery, passing over the roundabout at Peckfield Bar, where the (A63) Leeds - Selby turnpike intersects it (as some of the mileposts have it named on them!)
Eg; this is near Monk Fryston


Coming to Roman Ridge Bridge, there was 5 others there, already waiting
It was about 10 minutes late, so after smelling the steam & hot oil one last time, back on the bike
Up slightly further along Ridge Road, turn right into Micklefield, to get onto the old _Great North Road
_
Back south, along this famous route, rejoining the dual-carriagewayed (old) A1, at 'Boot & Shoe' junction (now just a roundabout, not the flyover, for southbound traffic - but the embankment is still there!!)
Down the A1, to Selby Fork, as it was known, when the A63, quite literally was that, as it left the A1

Over the new A1, & onto the A63
Over the 'Tadcaster Turnpike' (A162 Brotherton - Tadcaster), & into Monk Fryston, passing the gorgeous Hall, & the thatched cottage on the corner

Right turn, onto Water Hill, towards the back lanes & Birkin
A bit of effort, as I knew that I'd possibly intersect with WTC, at some point after the Cross Keys in middle of Hillam

I'd keep seeing odd riders in front, & managed to catch/pass a couple. but no group
However, just as I got into the village, I caught them, just as they turned off Roe Lane, onto Haddlesey Road
Felt quite pleased with myself, even though they were a slower group, as I'd gone a lot further, & waited a while at the bridge

A very busy café, with a lot of Clubs represented;
Barnsley Road Club
Ravensthorpe CC
Knottingley Velo
etc.....
even, one rider from my own Club!



I left them eating cake, & headed off, via Birkin Lane, towards Byram & Knottingley
Down the 'old' A1, to the Knottingley-Pontefract- Wakefield road (A645)
Through Pontefract, with that appalingly surfaced little drag, near PGI, into Featherstone

Off at Streethouse, through there, & onto the wonderfully named Hell Lane!
(used as part of the route of a Wakefield CC road-race)

Onto the 'conservation village' of Heath, as there was a classic car (& bus) show there
http://www.heathresidentsassociation.co.uk/






Then back home, in time for a bottle of SuperMalt


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2017)

Set out this morning with no plans other than do more than 50 miles and be at nice pies cafe for 1045 to meet big sis . As a recent veloviewer explorer convert I decided to head out to Melton Mowbray and bag a few squares . Took my normal route out to the Wreake valley Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and Hoby where the first dead end road was riden to bag a square. Ragdale and a quick visit to the health spa at Ragdale hall to get another square  .Out towards Melton on the A606 turn off at Asfordby valley and took Welby lane and swung right to the edge of Melton .Took the rolling route to Nether Broughton which meant going down Broughton hill  maxed out at 43 mph  to Upper Broughton a couple more dead ends for squares and onto Nice pies ,Big sis pasted me half a mile from cafe so coffee was on the table when I got there  was going to have the lemon and pear cake but a couple of greedy cyclists had cleared it up over the last couple of days . So I settled for my staple beans on toast . While sitting chatting my wahoo bolt bleeped to say only 13% charge I thought should be enough to get home .Non direct route home Wymwold ,Rempstone , Hoton ,Loughborough on to my commuting route home via Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and Anstey . Climbing the last hill the wahoo bolt shut down ,oh dear I thought home plugged into charger and got message recoverying ride  got all the data back 68.6 miles in the bag it automatically uploaded to strava but for some reason it only uploaded the first 14 miles so only 1 new square recorded t being at all techy I cannot figure out how to get the wahoo to tell strava the full ride data ?. Apart from the GPS unit issue a great ride in near perfect conditions and as I still missing squares I will have to repeat it . Memo to self charge your GPS


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jul 2017)

CharlieB said:


> My third outiing in three years on a night ride from Yorkshire to London.
> We (@rb58 , @ianrauk ,@Mark Grant ,@iLB ,@Trickedem and postie Mark, whose CC id I don't know) left Doncaster train station just before midnight last night bound for Liverpool Street, deemed to be exactly 200 miles away.
> The route is almost panflat for 155 miles (save for a little hump into Lincoln city), and propelled by Andy's 27mph legs we covered the distance rapidly.
> The final 45 miles into London are (for me at any rate) painfully and relentlessly rolling. Here I must express my sincere thanks to @ianrauk , who seeing me struggling, dropped back to provide assistance as only Ian knows how; 'Dig in, Chas'!
> ...





Mark Grant said:


> 236 miles for me.
> This is something that I wouldn't even consider doing alone but when in a small friendly, supportive group it's amazing what you can achieve!
> @iLB is fast! He dragged me along on his wheel for miles!





ianrauk said:


> Further to what @CharlieB and @Mark Grant said above.
> Last night was the 4th running of our annual ride from Doncaster to home. We get a train to Donny from Kings Cross on the friday night, off the train, out of the station and head south for home
> 
> There were 7 of us this year. Myself, @Trickedem @rb58, @iLB , the above two gentlemen and Mr @mark st1
> ...



A cracking ride with these above named legends.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1073923197/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1499540981

236 miles for me if you include my little spin from Paddington to Kings Cross via Regents Park on the way 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1072388138/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1499458567

That's 238.4 miles with my previous best being 154 miles I'm more than happy with that. Unfortunately I'm now 3 different tan shades of White Brown and Red. Thanks to all who arranged and helped along the way. Top folks the lot of ya


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Jul 2017)

Today's theme for a lumpy Mendip Transmitter 110 Audax


----------



## Glow worm (9 Jul 2017)

The end of my mini tour of south NL and north Belgium. Two days of rides, first, yesterday's from Baarle Nassau to the Hook of Holland (72 miles)







These two overtook me early doors as I crossed back into Belgium. They then slowed right down so it was a bit awkward deciding whether to overtake them and risk looking like bit of a competetive male bar steward or to ease up and enjoy the ride. I chose the latter option and after about 6 miles, at the umpteenth border crossing, I went a different way.






Back in NL and passed though a beautiful remote area of heathland and empty roads near Casselre.

Then it was back into Belgium and through a grim place with a crap cycle path called Minderhout and then Meer (avoid) I didn't even stop until finally back in NL near Sprundle.






After several more pleasant miles it was back over the Hollands Diep on a huge bridge.






Through soulless Spijkenisse (avoid) along miles of path like above.






Miles of industry etc until finally reaching Niew Waterweg that I think goes to Rotterdam from the Hook.






A small ferry crossing at Massluis and then the final 8 miles or so to The Hook.






Got to the port way too early so headed up the coast a bit to the beach at s-Gravensande.






Finally on the ferry to watch the sunset and later an amazing full moon on the water. 78 miles in total.

Today rode from Harwich to home, 61.3 miles. Met some great folk near Sudbury from Boxford Cycling Club who slowed down for a chat as they passed, asking about my trip- really nice bunch and provided me with enough inspiration to manage the last 30 or so miles!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2017)

I got out for a ride with my brother today, for his first ride for about two months.

We started off on very familiar roads heading for Condover, Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell. Doug set off at quite a good pace considering the lack of rding so far this year. We had our first drink stop with a view of Concord College then headed on through Cound Moor, taking a right onto the road to Cressage then a left to Harnage. We hit our top speed of the trip (29.2 for me) on the descent into Cound then had a lumpy section through Eaton Mascott, Berrington and Boreton where I missed an opportunity as Doug went charging through the ford while I used the bridge - if I'd gone on ahead it would have made a good photo.

Doug was getting a little tired and saddle sore by the end of the trip but has already suggested a recovery ride tomorrow so it hasn't put him off.

19.6 miles at 11.4 mph average.





Drink stop by Concord College.





Cottage near Harnage.





Taking in the view of the Wrekin.





Edwardian mock Tudor at Cound.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2017)

7 miles this day, rather warm and humid, and, as usual, we are the breeziest place in Central Illinois. I think most of the cyclists got out in the morning. Trek 500 did well, but narrower tires are called for, i shall run by the Co-Op next Saturday, (hopefully avoiding the Facet Biotour I know they have).
86F, 30C
Winds SW14
Relative Humidity 55%
Barometer 30.00 1017.0 mb.
This weather will probably continue for much of July, and the early part of August.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Today's theme for a lumpy Mendip Transmitter 110 Audax
> View attachment 361282



That is a brilliant name!, is it?

There's this one, just off the A63 (Leeds-Selby) road between its junction with the 'new' A1, & the (A162) 'Tadcaster Turnpike'
My running club buddy, Pat, offers her version of why it was named



I presume the origination is more archery practice orientated?


----------



## rugby bloke (10 Jul 2017)

As I am away next weekend, it meant that yesterday was a matter of braving the humidity and putting in one final long ride before RideLondon ... Set off West into town , which included the dire shared cycle path along Mereway. When I got to Hunsbury Hill I had a quick check of the tyres to make sure they had not picked up any of the broken glass that had been generously spread around the path. Then it was out past Milton Malsor and through Stoke Bruene and Ashton, before swinging south through Hanslope and past the secret squirrel installation. After crossing the Newport Pagnall road I turned off to Fillgrave and made my first break for an apple bar and a chance to enjoy the view. Suitably refreshed it was time for a lumpy section from Emberton through Tuvey and Felmersham before crossing the river and turning left to Odell. I used to hate this section going West, but riding it Eastwards it is an enjoyable few miles, a decent road surface and lots of quick descents. By now I decided my new saddle was definitely not set up correctly as saddle soreness was creeping in. Telling myself to man up I got my head down on the pull from Harold up the Bozeat turn. On familiar territory now, I passed through Easton Maudit and a welcome coffee break at Castle Ashby.

50 miles in, feeling ok, apart from the backside. Average speed hanging around the low 15s, which is par for the course. I drained my water and refilled at the cafe, before steeling myself for the final 25 miles. The big test came up soon enough - Doddington Hill - hardly a mountain but one of the big climbs in the area. I normally reach it after 8 miles, so 58 was always going to be a challenge. Got to the top in reasonable style, backside really complaining now. Mears Ashby, Sywell and Holcott passed by, still feeling strong and it was time to head home. Got a nasty attack on hot foot riding through Moulton so gave the feet a break outside the CoOp. The glamour of cycling ! Starting to notice the heat by now as I rapidly worked my way through my second bottle of water. The temporary traffic lights on the Overstone Road provided the only unpleasant car interaction of the day. As I joined the queue of cars waiting at the lights I gave myself a couple of yards behind the car in front to allow space to get going. A nobber in a Focus ST then drives right up alongside me. I shake my head in mild bewilderment, he responds with "O Sorry, do you want the whole farking road or something ?". I reply by pointing out that I just want a yard of space so I can set off safely but to be honest I think it was lost on him. He then sets off in a show of wheel spins etc, to then spend the next couple of miles stuck behind the car in front. But each to their own.

No more incidents to report and I finally roll home after 76 hot and sweaty miles. Apart from the saddle, the bike feels good. A bit of fettling this week, it looks like it might benefit from being moved slightly forward and slightly tilted upwards.






A typically lumpy East Mids profile - not bike climbs but almost as much climbing as RideLondon !


----------



## CharlieB (10 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> The gang at 4am, sunrise just around the corner.
> View attachment 361078



…and a bizarre final word of note (because I'm full of useless rubbish like this). I've a similar photo both this year and last. 

The time on each is 04:09.


----------



## Old jon (10 Jul 2017)

I wonder, is it OK to say that some things in life are just as much fun as cycling? Well, I have said it now. And I have spent nine days doing those other things in life.

That said, it was good to be out on the bike again. I had a ride in mind, nothing spectacular but I thought to take things a little easy. The weather fooled me, the rain had stopped when I wheeled the bike out but started again within a couple of miles, in fact before I crossed the river at Crown Point Bridge. Not even rain, more drizzle. Regent Street ( yes, Leeds has its own ), Roseville Road and Roundhay Road to the clock at Oakwood and past the unused park gates to reach the bottom of Boot Hill. Reaching the top still takes some effort but eventually it ends. Turn right onto Red Hall Lane, Skeltons Lane and one of the Thorner Lanes, Sandhills and the ride through the village.



It is a while since I have ridden up Church Hill, so I left the village that way and rode along to Bramham, where I took the road south to the crossroads of that name. A roundabout these days, by ‘eck I am old. The Aberford turn this time, and once across the beck, the right turn for Barwick in Elmet, after a bit of up and downery. Through Scholes to the A 64 and along that for a few hundred yards until the right onto Thorner Lane again. Back to the A 58, down the hill is just as quick as ever and then the wander across Leeds to Hunslet, up and out of there and the mileage just ticked over thirty as I reached the end of the street. Good ride again.

A map. Thank you Garmin.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jul 2017)

Doug and I did get the ride in to keep his legs loose. Just a short one into town and through The Quarry.

I took the Raleigh as a test run to see if I'd cured the squealing back brake. I hadn't so there were a couple of stops for further adjustment.

After leaving the riverside by the weir we had a bit of entertainment when we found our way blocked by a dutch artic that was stuck down one of the narrow streets in Castlefields (here). It meant a detour round the block for us as there was no way past then we watched the fun as he found that the next corner was even tighter. We didn't see the outcome as some showers started rolling in so we headed for home.

9.7 miles at a leisurely 10.5 mph average.

Sorry no pictures today, not even of the stuck lorry (I missed the best chance of getting a decent photo).


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Jul 2017)

Yesterday's ride

https://www.relive.cc/view/g12784550971

I was going for a 40 miler into the South Downs, but it was too humid for my liking, plus I was a bit knackered after yesterday's hill course, so I cut the ride short and made it 20 odd miles instead.






Lovely, but very humid afternoon 






Best place to be, a lovely little beer garden, with a cold one.






Early evening food stop, at a restaurant on a pond.






It was very humid, so being by the water was nice.






The ducks came to see what was going on.

Very humid ride with knackered legs, but ultimately very nice.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jul 2017)

Fancied somewhere new today and been meaning to head out towards Deepcut for some time, so a 35 mile route plotted this morning. Out through the usual territory of Lyne and Chobham, the new roads through Lightwater which is where I found a couple of cheeky hills, the one on Red Road just kept giving but was a steady rise so nice to be able to settle into a pace. Left at the top and down through Deepcut Village before heading into the woods onto some of the best roads I've been on for ages, smooth tarmac, rolling rises and falls, absolutely smashing. Planned to return home to clock up 35 miles, but detoured slightly at Chobham on the way home, then again at Thorpe, so ended today on 50.5 miles. A great route I'll do again, or at least parts of it. Here's one of them relive things..

https://www.relive.cc/view/1076621507

And a picky of some trees


----------



## Simontm (10 Jul 2017)

Popped out for a bimble as my mum used to say. Up through Chessington, Ewell, edge of Epsom when I saw a sign for Ashtead and a Surrey cycle path. Considering where it came out I needn't of bothered as I basically swapped smooth tarmac for a kangaroo ride at some points . 
Ashtead to Boxhill where I shocked myself in overtaking someone. As I passed I said 'I hate this hill.' And as i was taking this picture, he passed saying 'Well at least the view's great." 



Before overtaking him again further down, a youngster overtook me causing me to accuse himself of cheating. When he asked why, I said: 'You're at least 10 stone lighter than me' causing him to laugh. Bloody kids with their whippet-like athleticism 
Still unsure of the bike downhill on country bends even though I was hitting 30mph according to Strava through the turnoff to Leatherhead. No such problems on the mad mile past the golf course where it was head down and go for it, although I did slow slightly when a crosswind hit me unexpectedly - damned carbon, too light that's their problem 
Through Leatherhead and back over to the Maldon Rushett speedathon (although most drivers were good for a change) and a quick bomb up over Hook and the Ace of Spades and down the hill to home. 
30miles, 2 hrs


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jul 2017)

Lovely sunny but windy day today. Time to see how things are after that bug. My legs wouldn't behave for the first few miles but they got the idea in the end. I just rode this one on feel today. No heroics although the middle ring didn't see much action at all. I took in the Woolridge climb to see the views from up there. The air was very clear indeed. Wonderful views. I felt things begin to sag a bit as I began the last 15. But that passed as I rode in fairly strongly at the end. Super outing today for sure. 48 smiles


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Jul 2017)

Not posted much here lately but have managed to actually get out again for a few rides (weird that now I'm working in a bike shop I've actually been riding less)

Anyhoo got out yesterday with the club Sunday ride which was basically me,5 regular tiers and an ex Uk vet champ so I knew it was going to 'hack-on' a bit

Still a good ride although I did flag a bit at times but a nice nippy 100k;out via Cottenham,then Willingham,Swavesey,Boxworth,Bourne,Comberton,Burwash Manor for tea and cake then back via Madingly,Oakington and Cottenham again before a little loop of Ely.

So 102.4kms at a 30.2 kmh average and well pleased with it despite my relative lack of time on the bike and keeping that pace means it's a good reason to think about proper carbon aero wheels.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1075079535


----------



## Stonechat (10 Jul 2017)

Having missed a Sunday ride, did one today

Wanted some hills, so went to do Leith Hill and White Down.

Went via weybridge, Chobham East Horsley,
First hill was a B road and Green Dene
Down Combe Lane, and up second hill at Holmbury St Mary

Then Leith Hill, seemed less hard than previously, then up White Down.
At the false flat after the easier first part, rear wheel felt spongy, it was well down.
Changed the inner tube even though I could not find a hole.

Ascent of White Down was stil tough. But having stopped, no records, but felt I was going ok

After that had a bit of bother couldn't seem to get Garmin navigation going right, so improvised through Effingham, Ockham, and Ripley.

Lots of signs out warning of closed roads for the RideLondon 100.
53.58 miles @ 14.0 mph

Did a PB up Leith Hill,a surprise really was riding conservatively.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1076735187


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jul 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Having missed a Sunday ride, did one today
> 
> Wanted some hills, so went to do Leith Hill and White Down.
> 
> ...



Looked like quite a nice route, one I may borrow as not done 3 of those hills


----------



## Simontm (10 Jul 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Having missed a Sunday ride, did one today
> 
> Wanted some hills, so went to do Leith Hill and White Down.
> 
> ...



I came through Albury a couple of years back and, because I didn't know better, thought of that's a straight route back over to Effingham. Cue some laughter from a couple of descending cyclists as I wheezed my way up Combe lane.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jul 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Looked like quite a nice route, one I may borrow as not done 3 of those hills


You probably would do well to change the first part to quieter roads (through Weybridge)


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jul 2017)

Simontm said:


> I came through Albury a couple of years back and, because I didn't know better, thought of that's a straight route back over to Effingham. Cue some laughter from a couple of descending cyclists as I wheezed my way up Combe lane.


Have been up Combe Lane a few times, including twice in a day..

Remember doing Combe Lane when there were 100s of cyclists on a sportive, for a change I was going past most of them they must have had a few miles under the belt


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2017)

Woke up early, decided a ride would be a good idea. Didn't have any wetwear but it wasn't going to rain. 

So I headed out, a route I'd tried before but had turned round early In the distance I could see it was raining, but it was a loong way away. I could certainly manage a bit more - then the rain reached me!

Quick turn around and ride as fast as I can from the rain, it kept up. I don't know how fast a shower travels, but this one was pacing me! What had been a brisk, if dull morning had become a wet, much duller morning. I considered using lights, but that would have required stopping! There wasn't much traffic around and I only saw one other cyclist, with whom a cheery "good morning" was exchanged.







9.09 miles max 14.7 avg 10.1 mph. Year to date, 210.5 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jul 2017)

With rain forecast for 11 o'clock and work forecast for tonight, I headed out reasonably early, right into school run time. Avoided the worst of the traffic, and headed out to Windsor Great Park via the Wentworth estate just to see how the other half lives (in massive houses it would seem). No plan in mind, so looped around the back of the park, on the way back along Dukes Drive I found this lot, who quite correctly forecast the weather, or at least some of them did..




Out the park at Blacknest Gate before heading home via Sunningdale and Chobham.
A very enjoyable 33 miles, and it rained about 15 minutes after I arrived home.


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Jul 2017)

Nice and steady cool morning commute via twenty p rd,Cottenham and Histon.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1077865463


----------



## Gareth C (11 Jul 2017)

A short pootle up Weardale, a cafe stop, then a sprint back!

https://www.relive.cc/view/1075056785


----------



## Old jon (12 Jul 2017)

Bright and shiny morning, daft not to make use of it, so I wheeled the fixed out and pointed it towards the towpath. Thirty minutes or so earlier than usual, the theory being I would miss the lunchtime joggers on the return route. Theories are not very good, are they?

One of my often ridden routes this morning, I really must ride this bike further, but the hills are so much steeper when you have only one gear. One day. Leave the canal at Viaduct Road and climb through Headingley and across the Ring Road. The first of the road work traffic lights was met soon after this, a few miles further on the second set were found in Bramhope. These gave me a really good long stop, grateful for this because a large ( or close ) Red Kite was drifting lazily around almost overhead. Wonderful!! On from there, past the puritan chapel and to the Dyneley Arms junction, where the descent of Pool Bank beckoned. Downhill on the fixed is err, different. And loads of fun. Turn left at the bottom and follow the road all the way into Otley. I had passed barearse about two miles back, difficult when avoiding the sight, but needs must . . .



Almost inevitably, I chose the A 660 for my return ride, revisiting the roadworks along the way, with no sight of the Kite for consolation this time. There were quite a lot of other riders around, which had me wondering. Monday’s ride was much quieter. Ah! The rain. And Ah! Again. The Tour. After turning right in Headingley and the drop into Kirkstall it was back on the towpath and proving the theory wrong. Popped out onto Water Lane for the dash ( ? ) through that little bit of Hunslet again and up the hill to home after 29 sunny and fun miles.

The route, inevitably


----------



## hondated (12 Jul 2017)

Donger said:


> Today I really needed 6.2 miles for reasons that will follow. Got up very early from my hotel room in Ypres and went for a ride around town with my camera. Through the main squares,
> View attachment 361119
> 
> where the Saturday market was just setting up,
> ...


Yes thank you Mrs Donger for also allowing him to entertain us all with tales of his adventures.


----------



## hondated (12 Jul 2017)

mybike said:


> Woke up early, decided a ride would be a good idea. Didn't have any wetwear but it wasn't going to rain.
> 
> So I headed out, a route I'd tried before but had turned round early In the distance I could see it was raining, but it was a loong way away. I could certainly manage a bit more - then the rain reached me!
> 
> ...


Blimey that's part of one of my regular rides I will keep an eye out for you .


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jul 2017)

A quick blast in the sun after work on my trusty old Trek. 20.5 miles with an average of 19.2mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jul 2017)

I'd discovered a new cafe so that was today's aim. To check it out. 4 of us today, Mrs 26, Steve E, Jules H and me. The morning had dawned grey and cold so we sported some warm clothing at the start. The forecast was for better and so it proved. It really did turn out lovely.

We took the standard run out around the northern end of the hills to climb to Acton Green. For a change we descended on the lane parallel to our usual one. Thence from Bishop's Frome to Burley Gate and on to Withington. Now we took an unusual dodge along Black Hole Lane. Watch out for the event horizon folks! We crossed the main road at Lugwardine for Larport on on passed the bridge at Mordiford to Lucksall and the cafe. It got the big thumbs up as we could sit and enjoy the riverside as the Wye flowed peacefully past.

We crossed the Wye and took to the quiet lanes southwards along the river for Hoarwithy where we crossed back to our home bank. We paused at Fawley Court (built 1600 - 1650) before taking another change of route to take a look at the thatched Brockhampton Churchhttp://www.brockhampton.com/church.htm.

We dodged across the mainish road and headed for Woolhope before looping down the valley to swing left and climb to the Marcle Ridge. Up here the views out over the valley to the Malverns and beyond were superb. We dropped off to pause at the Walwyn Arms for some much needed rehydration. Now we left the lumpy country behind our pace rose as we crossed the easy roads for Bromsberrow and the final run in through the standard Castlemorton lanes.

Now that was a lovely ride in some outstandingly stunning scenery. Little traffic in the lanes, lovely river views and super companions. What could be better? 72 smiles.


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Jul 2017)

A nice short 15 miles after work ride but too many tractors in the lanes.


----------



## Simontm (12 Jul 2017)

So continuing the mileage prior to Ride London thought I'd go North West. So Kingston, Twickenham, Syon Lane, Greenford up to Harrow and Harrow on the Hill- they're not joking about the hill, Sudbury Hill, quite a surprise to encounter. Then over Pinner, Northwood and to Rickmansworth. 
Quick stop at St Mary's...



Then off on the return leg where I found a cracking country lane, Springwell Lane even if it had a devious climb, 18% at one point according to Strava but a lovely lane ruined only by the fly tipping. 
Over to Harefield and a hairy decent to West Hyde - hairy only for the queue at the bottom. 
Back on another lovely road that alas turns onto the A412 to Denham. 
Over the M40 down to Uxbridge and the joy of the Uxbridge Road. I really enjoy the pace of the road and to a driver, every vehicle was excellent in sharing space. 
Through Southall, Heston, Hampton, quick spin through Bushy Park, Hampton Court and home.
53miles, 3:29


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Jul 2017)

After a long and frustrating day on the laptop it was great to get out for a 20 mile blast. It was one of those rides when everything just falls into place - perfect weather, sensible drivers and all necessary body parts working correctly. As a result I managed to average 17 mph - not particularly impressive but the best I've ever achieved. Even had someone use me as a tow up the the Bedford Road. Normally other riders cannot peddle slowly enough to stay behind me. He dropped me as soon as we reached the climb into Little Houghton but hay ho ! And strike me down, I was even quickest time of the day on a Strava section. Never happened before, properly will never happen again ! I did not notice any discomfort from the saddle either, so clearly if my backside hurts it means I am not riding quick enough. That's proper science that ...


----------



## Katherine (13 Jul 2017)

A lovely evening ride, I went down the cycle path all the way to haydock which I very rarely do these days since most of my rides are with the club. I have always enjoyed marking the seasons at certain points, either what's in the fields or particular trees etc. 





This is the view when I turn my back to the busy junction with the M6





I then took a long loop back through the lovely lanes of Kenyon, Croft, Culcheth and Glazebrook to get to the A57 Cadishead way back though Partington and Irlam to Peel Green and then home via the port Salford Greenway.
I was quite surprised to see a large container ship slowing down for Irlam Locks, something that the ship canal was designed and built for but a rare sight thses days.


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2017)

Donger said:


> but didn't much enjoy the cobbles. Even after only 8 miles, I finished my ride with my forearms itching like mad from all the vibration. I was left wondering how all the locals manage to look so serene on their Dutch bikes.


Considerably plusher tyres than yow. And springier forks. And probably sprung saddles. And those cobbles are relatively tame compared to shoot like http://www.instantstreetview.com/@52.756616,0.392982,109.85h,-25.6p,1z


----------



## mybike (13 Jul 2017)

hondated said:


> Blimey that's part of one of my regular rides I will keep an eye out for you .



It's a rare ride for me I'm afraid. Only used when I visit my mother.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as per usual..

Early start (08:15 ish) for me _<yawn> _but I had to be back home by lunchtime and needed some miles. I called in at a mates house for coffee and cake at about 09:00 and headed towards Market Harborough through the old railway tunnels. As we'd not really planned to go that direction, I only had my little blinky lights fitted. It was dark, but not scary  but, until the eyes adjusted to the dark, we wobbled a bit close to the walls on occasion..






_Looking up one of the airvents to the sky above half way along the tunnel.






I clambered up the side of the tunnel entrance for an aerial shot of the trail.





_
Continuing northwards, we stopped for another coffee at the Waterloo Cafe before a few hundred yards on tarmac to Great Oxendon where we were back on quieter roads to Arthingworth, and back onto the old railway, for some miles back towards home.

We went our separate ways near the Windhover pub, with me heading up the hill through Boughton and Moulton villages and home.

A pleasant 46 miles in ever improving weather, having been a bit grey and dismal at first.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1079764950


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2017)

Just back from Otley 24 miles.It was lovely after the 54 miles to York last time i was out.
I have decided along with my mate,to go back to basics.After having so much time off last year with the prostate.I have decided to do short 20-30 miles rides what is left of this summer and autumn ,i am going to sneak up on my 60+ miles rides sometimes next year.So today was the first,it was wonderful,i even tagged onto the back wheel of a lady shopper on a Dawes Galaxy Tourer,she did not mind,she had a lovely fluid cycling technique.It was the same coming back i got behind another older cyclist for a few yards and matched him stroke for stroke,i thanked him for allowing me to hug his wheel.Result Otley Road 28mph then dropped to 14mph.Nice day out.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2017)

Back on the bike after a two and a half week hiatus - though I'd been doing lots of walking in the interim. I prefer walking to cycling when I'm in a busy urban environment, but it's sure good to be back out on two wheels. 

Nothing special this morning really, just an 8 mile round trip to Littleport along Downham Common and Black Bank to pick up mum's prescription. Was actually pretty warm out, but warm = loads of flies, especially those diddy little ones that just get *everywhere*. My lovely new pink jersey wasn't quite so pink in fairly short order. Popped into the Co-op on the way home and picked up a pineapple and two pieces of caramelized onion cheddar on YS.

Was hardly anyone about, but did spot a couple of folks bimbling around on hybrids.

Will have time for a longer ride over the weekend.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jul 2017)

Another trip out with Doug today. Due to reports of bad traffic on the A49 we changed our intended route and started off following a footpath,  then took to the road heading through Hook-a-Gate, Annscroft, Plealey and up the steeper of the climbs to Oaks. Doug didn't recall having come this way before so I kept my mouth shut.

He did alright on the climb although the _very _low bottom gear on his bike did come into play. At Oaks we had a look at the view and talked about the options. Doug's not quite ready for the hilly stuff I had in mind so we went for an option I haven't done for ages: heading back onto the main road at Wrentnall and enjoying the nice fast, flowing downhill (with the wind behind us) through Longden Common (got up to 32 mph here) and onto Long Lane.

Riding along and chatting I suddenly thought it might be good to take the lane to Longden. Doug liked the idea so we did. Avoiding white van man who was flying along (good job we were riding single file just at this point) we got into the village and had another bit of good downhill before the next right turn.

The last leg was climbing up past Great Lyth and Lyth Bank, over the hill (chatted to another rider at the top) and down the rough track on the way home before taking the long way round the village to finish off.

14 miles at a fairly leisurely 10.1 mph average.





The view from our drink stop on the climb to Oaks. There were some showers about but fortunately we didn't get very wet.





Doug tackles the track across the top of Lyth Hill. It doesn't look too bad in the photos.





The view from Lyth Hill to the Wrekin. In the middle distance you can just make out the long queue of traffic trying to get through Bayston Hill which made us change our plans at the start..


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jul 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> My first run out with the Mercia CC lads was had today with a spin over to Cannock Chase. I had a cracking ride in great company, covering 100 km. It pee`d it down on the way back but that didnt spoil the ride.
> 
> Here`s me washing down my bacon sarnie with a cup of tea, with our very own @cyberknight on the same table, to my right.
> 
> ...



Was Kenny Dalglish riding with your group or did he just happen to be at the same cake stop?


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jul 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1081925882/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1499972885

A little 30 mile jaunt out to the Bat and Ball al Hambledon, to test a saddle swap, before tomorrow's 170 mile effort.




The church at Upham.






Bike in front of a gate.





Old Winchester Hill.





My buddy Terry finishing off the climb.






Stop at the Bat and Ball Hambledon.





A hot air balloon.






Lovely evening for it.







View across a field, nearly home.






What a nice day for it.

30 miles done, saddle test success.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1081925882


----------



## Nomadski (13 Jul 2017)

Visited family back in Durham last couple of days but had to get out to keep up riding with RideLondon just a few weeks away. So did what I never did as a child and rode out through the lovely countryside of County Durham to the seaside.






Quite a bit hillier than I remember, hitting nearly 3k ft of climbing in the 40 miles, felt like I was constantly either climbing or descending the whole time.

Great Lumley had a random seat facing Chester Le Street and Durham's Cricket Ground in the distance (you can just about make out the floodlights to the right).






Seaham beach was as lovely as ever...
















I cut off before reaching the main harbour area, and headed back via Haswell Plough and it's wind farms.











Really enjoyable 40 miles. Stayed dry and warm, but did have quite a bit of wind at times.

Wish I had done more proper cycling when I was a nipper. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1082139210


----------



## Simontm (13 Jul 2017)

Quick pootle out this evening. Through Bushy Park, up to Stanwell and Stanwell Moor where I saw a path to take...if I was on a MTB so turned around and went back on the road to Wraysbury, Staines then up through Egham, Thorpe, Chertsey and Weybridge where on the dual carriage way from St George's College an HGV decided to overtake me by not using the other lane, cue heart in mouth and much swearing. Anyway, Walton, Hampton Court, home.
35miles, 2:04


----------



## Old jon (14 Jul 2017)

Breezy, still bright, and so out with the Ellis Briggs. Some vague idea of hills, which does not help much, everywhere is up from here, but eventually decided on Eccup and the drop into the Wharfe valley via Weardley. How did I reach Eccup? Read on . . .

Much like Wednesday, Jack Lane, the Holbeck end of it, onto the towpath and head towards Liverpool. That way would have been hills, the canal almost goes over the top of the Pennines, but I left it at Viaduct Road for the ride through Headingley to Lawnswood. Turn right onto Chapel Lane and keep on past Adel Dam and the New Inn at Eccup to the top of the hill that drops through Weardley to the A 659.



Turn right, towards Harewood Bridge and then left to cross the Wharfe. It’s a bit of a drag of a ride up to the Kirkby Overblow junction, turn right there, and I bravely ( spell that daftly ) took the next right for Kearby and Netherby. And Kearby Bank, as I think it is called politely. Score Kearby Bank 2 jon 0. And if I had travelled through Kirkby Overblow I would have climbed just as much and had a much more interesting road to ride upon. Anyway, on to Sicklinghall and a few miles further to Wetherby and a bit of traffic congestion. I wonder what was going on? The legs were feeling the miles, so the A 58 all the way back to Roundhay, and the consolation whizz down Boot Hill, and after recrossing the River Aire at Crown Point Bridge I reached home 33.7 miles after leaving it. One of the more vertical rides I do, 1600 feet of climbing, says the Garmin, my legs are not arguing with that. I am happy also, unlike the aforesaid legs.
A different shape to the map . . .


----------



## DCLane (14 Jul 2017)

I finally got the chance to ride a previously planned ride this week: setting off Tuesday from Pocklington (York) through to Great Easton, cutting across to Welton and then back north. 730+km in total as a DIY event:https://www.strava.com/activities/1082409933

It all went well until just before what will be the Great Easton control when a spoke snapped at 11pm. Couldn't someone have been there just in case practice riders have a mechanical ;-) Hobbling to McDonald's at London Stansted they must've wondered about the oddity with wheel parts sat there - I fitted a Fiberfix Emergency Spoke which took a while but did the trick until Richardson's Cycles in St Ives fixed it properly and quickly. All credit to them for just getting on and having me back on the road in under an hour. All otherwise fine except for my routing with MapMyRide taking me up an umade bridleway. Oh, and I nearly ended up in the River Cam whilst trying to weave through students at 9pm! Given I'm not able to ride a bike well due to injuries suffered last year this'll do and rider Q40 will be there for a 10.30am start on the 30th.

Pocklington control:






New York? Boston? I knew this was a long way from home:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jul 2017)

Just a quick blast before lunch for me today. I used the Dawes and did a familiar loop round the edge of Shrewsbury then out to Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Melverley then back through Halfway House, Westbury, Nox, Lea Cross, Exfords Green and over Lyth Hill.

I was against the wind from Great Ness to Melverley but still managed to press on at a good pace and enjoyed the lanes. Had something shouted at me from a passing car for the first time in ages but didn't hear what it was (probably just as well).

After Melverley the wind was at my back and the pace got better (apart from the climb by Prince's Oak). Thought I was going to be collected by a BMW whose driver looked but didn't see me and started to pull out at Westbury.

From Westbury to Nox the road is straight, slightly downhill for a good two or three miles and the wind was directly behind me. I spent most of this section at between 20 and 27 mph and thoroughly enjoyed.

It wasn't so quick after that but still pretty good for me. I had to contend with a bit of traffic on the climb over Lyth Hill as the queues are still on the main road and people are using the lane to rat-run.

33.5 miles at 15.7 mph average. Liked that.

No photos as I was too busy


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jul 2017)

Simontm said:


> Quick pootle out this evening. Through Bushy Park, up to Stanwell and Stanwell Moor where I saw a path to take...if I was on a MTB so turned around and went back on the road to Wraysbury, Staines then up through Egham, Thorpe, Chertsey and Weybridge where on the dual carriage way from St George's College an HGV decided to overtake me by not using the other lane, cue heart in mouth and much swearing. Anyway, Walton, Hampton Court, home.
> 35miles, 2:04
> View attachment 362050



The path you refer to, rather jokingly a shared cyclepath, used to be my daily commute. Hard going it was, so I now use the new one through Stanwell Village down to the A30 at Ashford Hospital. The bumpy one is due for renewal, in Summer/Autumn 2018....


----------



## swansonj (14 Jul 2017)

The Irish Aviation Authority Radar Station on Mount Gabriel, Mizen peninsular, County Cork, on four successive days this week:















If we were here for a second week, I might even have got a photo with a blue sky!

Altitude 1300 feet (and we've been staying at a cottage at sea level so I get to do the whole lot), the last 900 on the dedicated radar-station-only road, so delighfully free of traffic. As pleasant a reason as any for nipping out in an evening when the rest of the family are putting four more pieces (if they're lucky) into the fiendishly difficult jigsaw puzzle we've brought with us...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Jul 2017)

I thought I'd try some hilly lanes I haven't ridden for a while. Let's see if they are still hilly or has weathering made them easier? So off over the Alfrick Pound climb lead me to turn earlier than usual and take the tiny lane upwards through beautiful woodland. The tarmac was silky smooth unlike the many previous times when it was very rough and potholed. Over the top I encountered 5 horse riders. All good as we sorted ourselves out. The lane drops out below Crews Hill (another climb I haven't done for a while). Not today tho' as I pointed at the double climb of Suckley Knowle and Linley Green before dropping to the main Bromyard road. I turned very soon for Whitbourne and the steep drop to the bridge over the ford for a very steep climb out of that small valley. The climb eases but continues for some time bringing me out at Clifton-on-Teme (should be -well-above-Teme!). A rider passed me here but took to the main road while I dropped into another valley for a steep climb out. I dropped steeply again past the Stoke Bliss turn and took a little run along the main Tenbury road before climbing again on the lane for Hampton Charles. This one begins steeply and eases slightly but just keeps on giving. My legs began to complain. For a change at Hampton Charles I took the very little used lane for Grendon Green. Then after Bredenbury I turned for Crowels Ash and Munderfield Stocks. Now I had a lovely descent into the Frome valley but that meant climbing back out to Acton Green and my legs were saying all the wrong things. Now it was just the Alfrick Pound climb to do again before running homeward. I'd got held up at the level crossing as I was heading out earlier, now I was held up again. Should I take up train spotting? That was a pleasant revisit to some of the lesser used lanes today. I can report that no weathering of note has reduced the climbing required but I'm happy with that. Lovely lanes with little traffic. Wonderful. 56 smiles and 4060 feet climbed so not officially hilly (need 100 feet/mile I'm told).


----------



## Simontm (14 Jul 2017)

Just a quick one today; Chessington, Epsom and up to the Downs where I singularly failed to get a decent picture...


That thur Lundun...
No, it is really...
Anyway, under the race course, down and up Langley Vale and down to Ashtead. 
Over Leatherhead, Fetcham, Bookham, Effingham, Downside, Cobham and Oxshott.
Scared a van driver on the bomb down from Esher in the Portsmouth road - I don't think he realised a bike can do 30mph, over the Scillies and home. 
29miles, 1:55


----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2017)

So, having only had a short ride this week I decided to try and get a ride in today. Trouble is, I was feeling a bit rough after driving home from my mothers and the weather looked as if it might rain.

Well, it didn't rain, in fact there was sunshine at the very end. 






A lot of people seem to be working on their boats at the moment.






But then... It was the annual school fun run. So I waited and waited and waited a little bit more until they were out of sight. Then I rode on slowly.

And I caught them up again. In case you're wondering, no they weren't running very fast, if at all.






So I cycled on slowly until I came to the Butty Lyra. For those who don't know (and haven't followed the short cut) a butty boat is an unpowered narrow boat that is usually towed by a powered boat. There was an interesting display on the butty boat so it gave me something to do while I waited for the towpath to clear.






At last I was on my way, but I screeched to a halt to take this photo. I've seen a similar boat before but the car body was black. So maybe they've repainted it?



OK, so you know how when you've got past an obstacle you suddenly find they've turned round and are coming your way? Yes, I'd suddenly met the front of the Fun Run, who were running! Some seemed to have the idea of running along a shared path, others found it difficult to comprehend a bike coming toward them on a narrow path, and there were those who were so busy chatting they weren't looking.

Eventually I got passed them and reached Berkhamsted, where I purchased a sandwich at Waitrose.






My turnround point was a spot I've used before. It's fairly quiet and sheltered and has a seat.






There was even some blue sky - it must be summer






This coot (?) shared a bit of my sandwich, hastening off to feed some chicks. It's the size of their feet that amaze me.






15.4 miles max 20.6 avg 7.7 mph. Year to date, 225.9 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jul 2017)

Back to the enthralling commute today. Quick on the way in meant only one thing, a headwind home


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jul 2017)

Just back from a few days in Northumberland and managed to get in a ride each day.

Here's the first one from Tuesdays ride, and special thanks must go to @User9609 who very kindly put together an excellent circular route for me to follow.

However, you know what they say about best laid plans, don't you..? 

So, Tuesday dawned, wet, grey and 'orrible. Unlike the forecast which had predicted showers first thing, then drying / brightening during the morning with sunny intervals from there on in.
By half nine, I'd been hanging about looking out of the window for too long and decided that it had started to brighten up and I'd set off. Travelling light I'd not got a great deal of kit with me so was a bit limited in layering options, but put on what I had and set off into the grey.
There was a threat of rain in the air, which occasionally materialised, but I made good time out of Beadnell, through Swinhoe and out to Chathill, where I was just in time for the level crossing barriers to close as the first proper shower of the day arrived.
Fortunately as the barriers lifted, so did the rain and I carried on through the village and after a fairly short run, took a left up the hill at Preston, past the tower and down the other side, before gently climbing up towards the A1.
This is where @User9609 's local knowledge came in as rather than a dicey sprint along the A1, I was directed onto a side road and then an access road that took me on a rough but tarmac road through some woods and to an underpass under the Great North Road, climbing up the other side into North Charlton, where the real climbing began as the route twisted up into the hills.

Unfortunately, the weather decided that I was clearly having too much fun at this point and started to close in again. 
This is wild countryside up here (and this coming from a Yorkshireman) with scarcely a soul to be seen and as I passed through the windfarm it started to rain again and the wind got up (probably why all those turbines are sited here...) I really wasn't wearing the right kit for the ride and as I spotted Hangwell Law a mile or so off in the distance, with the road climbing beyond it and vanishing into the rain / low cloud I decided that it really might be a bit foolish to push on only being clad in light summer kit, and a showerproof jacket that was fighting a losing battle when I'd no idea what laid ahead.
Despite constant climbing for the last few miles I was also starting to feel cold and with Garmin showing the temperature dropping into single figures, I took the sensible option and turned back.
After about a mile or so, I'd at least descended down out of the rain, so paused for a minute to message Mrs ND that I was OK and on my way back and take a couple of photos:











As I was getting back on the bike a van approached and stopped, the driver asking if I was OK - which was decent of him. I assured him that I was and I was heading back down off the hills and he wished me well and went on his way.
The descent was fun, although I didn't go mad due to the wet / damp road surfaces but did enough to keep the legs moving and produce a bit of heat. Needless to say, the descent was much faster than the climb had been!
Back through Chathill. then Swinhoe and the scenic way into Beadnell, before stopping on Harbour Road for a pic of the bike on front of the sea wall as the day finally started to brighten up:





A quick circuit round just to bump the mileage up a bit and back into the holiday apartment for a hot shower and some food. 

*19.03 miles* (30.6km) in* 1h 35m* at an average of just *12.0mph* with *918ft* climbed 

So, not the day in the saddle that I'd got planned, but I enjoyed what I managed, weather aside and want to thank @User9609 for going to the trouble to put a great route together that I'll definitely attempt again next time I'm up there.

Funnily enough, I didn't see any other cyclists at all apart from a couple on tourers in Beadnell as I set off - clearly other folk have more sense! And for what it's worth, the distant hills stayed shrouded in mist and murk until about 3pm that afternoon, although it did eventually brighten up at the coast.

And now, the map:


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jul 2017)

Away over the weekend ( for a funeral on Monday), so made the most of today's ride.

After a quick diversion to Shepperton, over Chertsey Bridge and up the Thorpe bypass to the outskirts of Egham, then out and over Chobham Common and on towards Windlesham, a quick diversion to see if the bridge had reopened (no), Then on to Lightwater and turned back through Chobham and a nice quiet way back to Chertsey via Philpotts Lane, and out via Addlestone and home.

Kept the speed high and made it pacy. 

36.1 miles @ 17.4 mph
787 feet climbed so not hilly but definitely not flat.
Good workout

https://www.strava.com/activities/1082781521


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jul 2017)

I got this months imperial century banker ride in today.

I rode up to Look mum no Hands, on Old street.





A nice American lady took a picture of me and my bike outside Buck House.





London Skyline from Victoria Embankment.






I made it.







Beer, the best burger I've ever eaten (LMNH burger) massive burger, egg, Avocado, onions, a brioche bun, and fries, for about 8 quid, absolutely lovely too. Plus a beer, and the TdF on a massive screen. Happy days.






A Pilsner Urquell, in Parsons Green.

Then I headed back. I got as far as Woking, then the Garmin started being a total c03k, so I stopped everything, chucked the bike on the train, and headed for home. It gave up the ghost at 125 odd miles, so that was good enough. I've got another 100 miler tomorrow, so so didn't have time to do the last 50 miles today, to make the full 170 mile trip today.

125 miles ridden, a fantastic route into London via some of the Surrey Hills, I'll have to have a close look at the route home to see if there's anything in it, that made the Garmin drop a b0ll0ck.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1083231224/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1500052983


----------



## TeeShot (14 Jul 2017)

Did one of my favourite rides yesterday. Met a friend in Poynton late morning and set off towards the Brickworks. Bit breezy at the top as usual so didn't hang around and descended into Kettleshulme. Windgather lived up to its name but great views and only one car in 20 minutes Down into the Goyt valley and then my favourite climb up to the Cat and Fiddle pub. Coffee and cake in the Peak view cafe and then back through Bollington to our starting place. 

No Cateye or GPS so the only stat is our combined age, 140yrs. 

A couple of dodgy snaps that don't come close to sharing the glorious Peak District views


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Jul 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 362199



You can breath out now


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4880435, member: 9609"]you certainly look like a proper cyclist with a tiny body mounted on over developed legs - must give wonderful power to weight ratio, my guess is you would be difficult to keep up with on a big hill.[/QUOTE]
About 5.5 W / Kg apparently. I like Hills, especially Continental hills that go on forever.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> You can breath out now


My abdominal muscles started going into spasm, I couldn't bloody breathe in or out, I thought I was going to pass out


----------



## Simontm (15 Jul 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I got this months imperial century banker ride in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from the fact you went down the Hampton Court Way...aaannd I was probably up on the Downs by then, coulda made you a coffee!


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4880465, member: 9609"]Pity about the weather, the best of that ride was going to be to the west of the moor, may be you should have caried on, those hills devide north northumberland and entirely differant weather can exist either side at the same time.
Did Tuesday not turn out good in the evening, we went down to chesick sands then fish n chips in Berwick and it was like a summers day.

Anyway, this was what the low cloud was hiding,
View attachment 362227
[/QUOTE]

If I'd been confident that the weather was likely to improve I would have pushed on, but that's local knowledge and I didn't want to risk getting stranded or worse in the worsening conditions and the wrong kit. Just one of those things unfortunately.

By the time the sun had come out later on the opportunity was gone due to other commitments and I didn't have time on the remaining days, but we're already planning our next visit so I'll try again.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2017)

Yesterdays ride was just a pop into town to get a few bits and bobs from the market in the town centre. On the way, I grabbed a few OS Bench Marks on the buildings.







Cobblestones aren't just 'oop Norf'. 

Once the rucksack was filled with stuff, I headed up the off-road slope towards Hunsbury Hill. It's fairly quite during the week, but gets busier with kids during weekends and holidays. Just a few dog walkers this time, so pleasant to pedal around.











On the way, I'd txt'd a mate to see if he was in, and, fortunately, he was, so coffee was quaffed, and his bike was fettled ready for his FNSS race at Wadenhoe in the evening.

Sadly, I had to head home as w*rk beckoned 
Nevertheless, a nice 20 mile leg stretcher and some fresh air.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1082784192


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jul 2017)

Bit tired today from yesterday's hills but Mrs 26 and I joined the Saturday crew in Upton. John G was in after a busy layoff, Margaret PR was just back from Ireland while Jules H had recovered from Wednesday and Pete M was back from mid week work. Mrs 26 headed home while we five took the standard run out by Strensham and Defford for the crossing of the Avon at Eckington. Bricklehampton took us to Charlton and Jubilee bridge over the Avon again. The cafe at Fladbury welcomed us nicely.

Much chat and coffee later John headed off up the main road while cafe legs complained on Hill Furze. Around over the airfield took us to the ford at Pinvin where we paused to checkout the grass snake situation. If he was there hissing Sid was hiding. Pete called the loop around to Stonehall Common and not long after Jules turned for home at Pirton. Just three now for Upton where Margaret went home. Pete and I finished off on the standard run back.

Nice social one today. All good. 58 smiles


----------



## Simontm (15 Jul 2017)

Only had a short window today so through Claygate, Millbourne, onto Sandy Lane where someone overtook me. Down Leigh Hill and then I re-took him on the slop into Cobham high street - not intentional, it's one of the places where I do a sprint - then on the way to the Plough he overtook me on the blind right bend on the other side of the road - must be an Audi driver - and I took him on Plough lane - another sprint for me before the hill. I had to slow to navigate two other cyclists so he caught up, overtook me by the stables and was up off the hill - far too much competition for my liking! 
Anyway one of the other cyclists, on a fixie, overtook me as I merrily spun my way up Ockham Lane and when I got to the top he was recovering and waiting for his mate. I said: "OK, I hate hills, so why do I go up them." 
Down past the Muddy Duck, up and over Guileshill Lane and Hungry Hill before turning into Tithebarns Lane where I took these...



Love being so close to London but have this on the doorstep.

Over the A3 and the bomb down to Woodhill, Send, Woking where an idiot nudged my arm with her car when she either misjudged an overtake into a slight bend or did it deliberately. 

Then onto the Chertsey Road, Addlestone, Chertsey , over the bridge, through Lower Sunbury, Hampton, Bushy Park, Kingston, home.
39m; 2:20


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2017)

Two more rides from Northumberland.

With just an hour or so on Wednesday afternoon, I worked out a suitable loop on Google maps, then set off to put it into action.
You'll be pleased to hear that the weather on Wednesday was near perfect for an hour or so ride through the rolling countryside, after Tuesdays grottiness.

Up Harbour Road in Beadnell to the Bull Ring, turning left onto the B1340 and heading out of the village and starting to climb up that straight drag, past the bike hire place and a left towards East Fleetham at the crossroads just before Swinhoe.
This really is a lovely little lane, gently rising and falling, with sweeping left and rights and eventually you arrive at a junction and straight on puts you on NCN R1 heading north. Shortly the main route curves off to the right, but I stayed straight on, going onto a more minor lane and carrying on through lovely countryside.
At the next junction I turned right and after a few hundred yards took the next left, back on to NCN R1, still heading north towards Bamburgh.

I know there have ben a lot of comments about the poor state of NCN R1, especially slightly further north where it seems to become a muddy field track, but even here on metalled roads the surface was terrible in places, forcing me to cycle either on the crown of the road, or on several occasions right over on the wrong side of the road to avoid the worst of it. Fortunately there was virtually no traffic so it wasn't a huge problem but is this really what should be expected on the flagship NCN route? It might be better on a tourer with wider tyres at a lower pressure but it still can't be classed as good by any stretch of the imagination.

Making up for the crappy road surface though was the scenery, with glimpses of the sea and the Farne Islands visible through gates and gaps in the hedgerows, so it wasn't long before I stopped for a photo:




(to confuse matters, the bike is facing the wrong way here...)

Back on the bike and on with the ride and I started to get the occasional sight of Bamburgh Castle, so when the opportunity arose, I stopped for another photo:





(Apologies - the contrast between the shadow the bike was in and the glorious sunshine was a bit too much for my phone)

It was only a short run to Bamburgh now, with a short climb up into the village which was as busy as I've ever seen it, before dropping down to the castle where I stopped for another pic:





Maybe I should start a "Your bike in front of a castle" thread? Or has that already been done?

Anyway, back on the bike and onto the coast road (Links Road), over the frankly hateful traffic calming measures which probably do nothing to a car but which are horrible to ride over on a bike, out of the village and along the coast past the dunes of St Aidans and into Seahouses at a good lick with a following wind.

Seahouses was as busy as it gets up here and it made a change to have to deal with vehicles (all well behaved) and myopic pedestrians wandering into the road (several dodged). Anyhow, I was soon through there and onto Kings Road for the run past the golf course and down the coast back to Beadnell.

In Beadnell I followed Harbour Road right down to the harbour to add another half mile or so on, before looping back round to our accommodation.

*13.31 miles* (21.42km) in a leisurely *53 mins* at an average speed of *14.9mph* with just *331ft* climbed and a very acceptable average temperature of *20.2°C
*
This must rate as one of the flattest rides I've ever completed but it was really enjoyable to get out on a glorious summers day and put a few miles under the wheels. I only saw a handful of other cyclists and none on road bikes which I think is another first.

And now, the map:





In fact, I enjoyed the ride so much that when I got an unexpected chance to repeat it the following day, I did!
I just added a bit of a loop into North Sunderland on, for a little extra mileage and allowing a couple of different photos:








And some slightly different stats:

*14.03 miles* (25.58km) in *1 hour and 8 seconds*  at an average of *14.0 mph* with a more substantial *413ft* climbed and an even warmer average temperature of *21.3°C *(although it was a bit windier)

And a slightly different map:


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 Jul 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1084874903

A ride out with the team Sky support cars today as ride leader.




The stop point at East Meon.





Team Sky Ford Edge.





The Mondeo and the Edge.





East Meon.






A post ride Beer.






I got a medal too.

I added 50 miles to the ride, to make it another 100 mile effort.

103 miles in total, a fabulous ride.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Jul 2017)

My first 200+ km Audax (124 and a bit miles in all today) Chuffed. Chuffed. Chuffed.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2017)

Popped out early evening to blow the cobwebs away - 14 cool and blustery miles across Downham Common, down Black Bank to Littleport and then the A1101 to Golds Hill (Welney) before coming back via the B1411 along the Hundred Foot, past the pump house and the railway sidings, through Pymoor and home via O Furlong.

Didn't see a single other cyclist out, just a lone dog walker and a horse and rider. Not much traffic either, but somehow two of the cars I did see ended up in a near miss for all three of us...

Woman in an Alfa pulls out of a layby on the 1101 and falls in behind me just before the road takes a sharp right turn. In summer, it's a blind corner because of the hedgerows, but it's also a tricky one. I have to take a strong primary to avoid all the gravel spread on the outside of the corner (it's a good inch thick in places). Not wanting to wait, woman in the Alfa overtakes me in the middle of the bend, only to come face to face with a bright green hatchback coming the other way. She pulls back in to avoid being hit and misses my front wheel by about a foot. A split second either way and I'd have been in the ditch or she'd have had a head on collision. Or both. 

That aside, I had a godawful headwind all the way from Golds Hill to Pymoor, my jacket was a bit boil-in-the-bag, and I had to ride the last three miles with a fly in my left eye. 

On Monday I will be getting some cycling glasses.

Spotted a Mrs Pheasant sitting on a nest in a hedgerow, saw loads of pied wagtails and rooks and one big drift of white campion. Not so happy to see a lot of ragwort by the side of the road.

Trials and tribulations aside, it's always good to get out.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2017)

With no ride yesterday due to other commitments, I was determined to get out today.

I originally set the alarm early, but decided a lie in would be nice so it was after 9 before I finally turned a wheel. Feeling a bit at 6's and 7's again, I had no real plan, just to go for a ride and see how it took me.
Needless to say, I found myself heading up Coal Road as a club ride merged from a side road a couple of hundred yards in front of me. I'd not found my legs at this point so watched them vanish off into the distance and I turned right onto Skeltons Lane for a wind assisted run down to Thorner Lane and the lumpy descent down Sandhills into Thorner, along Main Street and onto Milner Lane and the climb onto the ridge 

With the wind blowing me along I made good time along here and it was then onto Holme Farm Lane and round through the woods to East Rigton and Rigton Green, before the climb up onto Bramham Lane. I became aware of a car behind me on the single track road here, so got a wiggle on up onto Bramham Lane thinking they'd carry straight on along Compton Lane, but no, they followed me. As it's still single track I kept pushing on until it was wide enough to wave them through, and got a cheery wave for my trouble. Blimey, I wasn't expecting that much exertion though...

Anyhow, on in glorious solitude all the way out to Jewitt Lane and up the incline, looping back round for a quick stop for a drink and a photo:





Then, inspired by the "Your bike in front of a Col sign" thread, I took another pic by the sign for *Col*-lingham :




To be fair, the sign is at the top of Jewitt Lane, which anyone will tell you is definitely a climb up from Collingham...

Back in the saddle and I headed down Jewitt Lane, heading towards Collingham between the fields and the pigs, but intending to turn off along Compton Lane before the big descent.
It was a bit busier on here with a few cyclists enjoying a leisurely bimble, and as I turned onto Compton Road I had to slow for a couple of horses and their riders heading the opposite way. Along the ridge between the hedgerows, having to pull in on the near singletrack road for a driver heading in the opposite direction who could have slowed down a bit more, but was clearly in a rush.

Soon afterwards I arrived at the bench with views over the valley, so stopped for a couple more pics:








Anyway, I didn't have all day to stand around admiring the scenery, so it was back in the saddle and down to Rigton Green, East Rigton and then retracing my earlier route down Holme Farm Lane and Milner Lane to Thorner, where I turned right at the Mexborough Arms onto Carr Lane for the climb out of the village, eventually arriving at the A58 for a quick dash down to Coal Road and the climb up, then the sprint along the flat section before getting onto local roads for the run to home.

*17.24 miles* (27.74km) in *1h 15m* at an average of *13.6mph* with *771ft* climbed.

Good to get out but I felt like I was struggling a bit at times again - hopefully it's just a lack of time in the saddle as I'd thought things were improving of late. Besides that a busy morning with loads of other cyclists out, club rides, social groups, bimblers and solo cyclists all enjoying the lanes and highways which can never be a bad thing.

And now, the map - which after last weeks emu (or was it an ostrich?), looks a bit like a badly drawn flamingo...


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Jul 2017)

Cracking ride out today with the recently formed Overseal CC (it`s a Strava club). 19 of us set out for a 100 mile round trip on a pilgrimage to Cafe Ventoux. It was a tad lumpy, but being in a big group made it much easier. I peeled off from the main pack around 10/12 miles from home for a pub stop to get a pint of cold cider, because my bottles were dry and I was very, very thirsty  

Great ride in great company with loads of new roads bagged 

Here`s the group photo at the cafe





Here`s the ride with a few pics via relive

https://www.relive.cc/view/1086212274

Today was a good day


----------



## iandg (16 Jul 2017)

I went for a walk instead

https://www.facebook.com/ian.gilber...37486.1073741955.815782485&type=3&pnref=story

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1086385634/embed/441a5dd61d60b2e8887382f5aa5364a5f36384e1


----------



## Glow worm (16 Jul 2017)

Back on home ground after my mini NL and BE trip.






Enjoyed a flask of tea at the 'wild campsite' out on one of the more remote bits of Fen. It's run by the national trust and you can book weekends here. Having seen the compost loo, I'll give a miss I think.!






A tiny flower by a pond- never seen this before, like a mini tulip.






Then this fellow nearby on some clover.






One of the droves in the gloom. As the drizzle fell, I remembered the forecast- a dry, increasingly bright afternoon with long sunny spells. I sometimes wonder why the Met Office bother.






Swaffham Bulbeck Lode. The adult cuckoos have gone now- probably over southern Italy or Spain by now. I miss them and am sad that we're now well into the birding Autumn. And with weather to match .

17 miles today - good to be back on home turf.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jul 2017)

I couldn't be ar3ed with much of a ride today, so I did a short one to watch the Wimbledon men's final with some friends, at a bar.





A black IPA called 'Squid Ink' it was very nice.





Mummy black Swan ( the one with the white bit on the tail ) with the almost fully grown signets, and a white interloper .




Life imitating art.


----------



## Donger (16 Jul 2017)

Metric Century a Month Challenge time again, and time to kick off the second half of the year. Headed off with my long distance riding buddy, @jembullo on a mountainous adventure in that there Welsh Wales. (There's lovely isn'it?). Drove over to Abergavenny to fulfil a long held ambition by taking on Wales' highest road, the Gospel Pass. Found it surprisingly straightforward, despite the length of the climb, until we emerged from the treeline and hit a full-on headwind just as the gradient kicked up viciously near the cattle grid. Cue one tactical photo stop with great views of the summit ..... sheep and ferns everywhere:




A staged shot of Jem climbing like a mountain goat (as usual). There's just no stopping the guy, and he had actually been waiting for me to catch up for some time just prior to this:




Made it to the top, where I took a gratuitous picture of Lord Hereford's Knob:




So what were you expecting? .... It's a mountain, for goodness sake.
One of yours truly demolishing what was left of my 1 litre bottle of Powerade:




Dropped down the other side and hung a sharp left instead of carrying on to Hay on Wye. One 20% stretch left my brakes squealing and my hands aching like mad, and even with the brakes jammed full on I couldn't get below 10mph! (One of the hazards of being a 20 stone cyclist). Was planning to ride through a hedge if I met a car coming the other way! Eventually stopped for our much needed, but only, café break in Brecon .... after looping the loop and doing figures of eight around town searching for any café that was open. This one actually did rather nicely, as the shop front was opened up and the two seats in the window were free, allowing us to keep an eye on our bikes. Two coffees and two large cookies went down a treat, while Jem tucked into sandwiches, and the lady topped up my bottle with a litre of orange squash .... which didn't last too long!




More great scenery to be had in a little loop out of Brecon through the Brecon Beacons. Jem had adjusted my route slightly to avoid A roads as much as possible, which had meant inserting a few extra miles of little undulating lanes before the mostly downhill ride back to Abergavenny:




Apart from being plagued by flies on some of the climbs and a brief downpour near Brecon, this was virtually the perfect ride. A wonderfully enjoyable 102.6 km (63.8 miles). I shall certainly be coming back to wales as often as I can. It is only an hour away by car, and well worth the drive.
Hope some of you get to enjoy your rides as much as this. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## derrick (16 Jul 2017)

Little ride to the seaside on Saturday,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1084656571


----------



## galaxy (16 Jul 2017)

Donger said:


> Metric Century a Month Challenge time again, and time to kick off the second half of the year. Headed off with my long distance riding buddy, @jembullo on a mountainous adventure in that there Welsh Wales. (There's lovely isn'it?). Drove over to Abergavenny to fulfil a long held ambition by taking on Wales' highest road, the Gospel Pass. Found it surprisingly straightforward, despite the length of the climb, until we emerged from the treeline and hit a full-on headwind just as the gradient kicked up viciously near the cattle grid. Cue one tactical photo stop with great views of the summit ..... sheep and ferns everywhere:
> View attachment 362605
> 
> A staged shot of Jem climbing like a mountain goat (as usual). There's just no stopping the guy, and he had actually been waiting for me to catch up for some time just prior to this:
> ...


Looks an amazing road, its also travelling distance from me, maybe 1 day


----------



## Katherine (16 Jul 2017)

I rode up to belmont to watch the cycle ride of the Bolton ironman and support some mad members of our club who weere taking part.
Itwas wet and drizzly this morning but the sun was out by mid morning and it stayed sunny for the rest of the day. I enjoyed the hills today, especially the descents.It was fun watching the cyclists. We stood in a place where they were riding up a steep hill and I was able to run along side one of our riders for a moment.


----------



## Donger (16 Jul 2017)

galaxy said:


> Looks an amazing road, its also travelling distance from me, maybe 1 day


Also a nice one to notch up, as it's Wales' highest paved road, at 551 metres. For most of the 10 miles it is quite a gentle gradient and it is wooded with views across the valley to Offa's Dyke. There is an old abbey half way up too. The top is truly stunning though, with far reaching views into mid Wales. In decent weather you often get paragliders overhead. It had been on my radar for quite some time, and I got bored of waiting for people who had suggested doing it to get themselves into gear. Go for it. I had originally been going to head into Hay on Wye for a café break and then complete a clockwise loop by coming back through Herefordshire's Golden Valley, but as it happened I needed a metric ton today, so looped anti-clockwise through Brecon instead.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2017)

11 miles today, rather hot sun, some of the chip seal roads are getting a bit melty, so I'll have to stick to trails and other roads that aren't chip sealed for a month or two, I guess. Sort of a seasonal adjustment.
85F
Winds NE 10
Relative humidity 65%
Barometric pressure 29.98, 1016.1 mb
Partly cloudy, just not where I was.



Well, well.


----------



## postman (17 Jul 2017)

26 miles little ride to Boston Spa,which is near Wetherby.Nothing spectacular just to turn the legs over.CYCLE LOG app used for the first time.Easy to use,basic which is good,but back home an error it read won't allow me to download to Strava.So i will try again on Thursday when i go back towards the Dales and Bolton Abbey on my own.Went out with my mate today.We both cycled slowly.


----------



## Old jon (17 Jul 2017)

More or less flatlands riding today, though the Garmin reports 1250 feet defying Newton’s invention. Maybe the Garmin glitched.

The ride started ( ish ) with a wind assisted pedal through Hunslet. It is funny how I have stopped noticing the grot of the area, guess I must be concentrating more on the road than much else. The climb to John o’ Gaunts concentrates things a bit, turn left to ride past Woodlesford station and someone has blocked the road. Follow a simple diversion for a bit to return on track, oh dear, a railway pun! Downhill past the station, turn left and cross both the Aire and Calder canal and the river Aire itself and then enjoy the two step climb up to the quite gentle but still up ride through Swillington. There is the reward of the drop to Garforth roundabout, where there seemed to be a club ride travelling roughly the same way, but they went straight on where foolish me turned right to ascend the cliff. Did I say I was riding the fixed? My legs will tell you all about it. Straight on at Peckfield Bar and right at the next roundabout to make my way via Sherburn Bends to, inevitably, Sherburn.



Turn left at Cowbell Corner and ride along Cold Hill Lane to the farm, over the dam and up that rather steep little climb on the way to the gates at Lotherton Hall. Again, I turned right here and climbed up to the seat, sort of halfway to Aberford with a view over the A 1M. Why would I choose to stop there for a munch? Anyway, a positive regiment of riders were proceeding in the opposite direction, almost all age groups were there, inevitably not mine, and they all were very keen. A nice thing to see. Followed the tyre tracks from here, they led through Barwick and Scholes to the A 64, Thorner Lane followed by Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane to the A 58, blessing the breeze which was cooling me off nicely. Whizzing down Boot Hill again and the wander through Leeds edge-of-centre to cross the river again and back home. Thirty two and a half miles in rather bright weather and enough breeze to be comfortable. Cannot ask for more.

More. A map by Garmin.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2017)

17 miles done today in beautiful weather. 26 deg here with wall to wall blue skies and no breeze.















Went up a little side road i hadn't been on before.


----------



## postman (17 Jul 2017)

Forgot to mention,on my way out to meet Cycling Dave as we call him.I got that feeling,which i have not had for a long time.,no not that one.But the feeling that you,the road,the bike were all one.I was great.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jul 2017)

I'm staying here (Llanberis) with my old school pals so I got here early and donned my cycling kit. First was the climb to Pen-y-pass. A very long time since I've done this one (probably nearly 40 years). Then the descent dropped me at Beddgelert where I paused to admire the bridge and river. Then I remembered I'd forgotten my camera. Now I slogged up the ramp into a resisting wind flow and alongside the steam railway passing the engine at Rhyd Ddu. I turned on the minor road to climb some more then another right hander had me climbing very steeply on a very narrow lane. This was one toughy for sure. The reward was a superb view over the lake on up to Snowdon in the clear clear air. I dropped off for Llanberis and my pals came past in the car giving me cheers as they did so. Tough wee outing today with over 3000 feet of climbing. 31 smiles. Just a few 10's of feet more and it would have been officially hilly (100 feet/mile).


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jul 2017)

I extended my home Commute to a lovely 28 miles in the North Yorkshire sun. Also the first ride out on My Hewitt Chiltern a bargain buy from eBay last December. What a lovely bike to ride, couldn't stop grinning all the way home!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2017)

Another bit of a blast for me this afternoon.

I headed south this time, braving the A49 where I found the traffic not as bad as the last few days and at the roadworks got into the slipstream of a lorry which towed me up to almost 30mph before my turn off towards Condover. A northerly wind helped keep the speed up a bit and I made good progress through the village and out on the way to Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Longnor and to the foot of the Folly Bank climb.

I stuck with my usual lowish gear and the climb seemed pretty easy today. I was up into the high 20s down the descent into Cardington then it was onwards in the direction of Hughley (dodging three full size coaches down the lanes) and on to Kenley. This is a bit with some good downhill sections where I can get up some speed. Riding against the wind now the top speeds weren't quite as good as usual but still fairly decent.

I had another good descent down the bank at Kenley, then ended up at Acton Burnell for the second time. I was getting on quite well so turned left and repeated the section to Longnor, actually turning to go into the village this time. There were a good lot of cyclists out this afternoon and I got overtaken and left trailing behind by one guy even though I thought I was getting on pretty well.

In reality I was getting on fairly well and managed to just about catch another rider who had passed me while I was taking a drink stop. He turned off in Ryton while I continued to Condover once more and decided to take the slightly longer way over Lyth Hill to finish off as this would avoid having to go through the roadworks again.

34.5 miles at 14.9 mph average which I'm quite pleased with as this route isn't flat, especially with that last bit thrown in.

Photos were a bit of an afterthought today:




First drink stop in a shady spot on the old roman road near to Leebotwood.





At the same spot. The ford here has completely dried up with the weather we've had locally this summer.





Second drink stop in my usual spot just over the crest of the Folly Bank climb


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Jul 2017)

As my boss has been going on at me to take back some of the time owing I took this afternoon off, having looked at the weather forecast. 

A nice ride again round the leafy lanes taking in Jodrell Bank, The Tree of Imagination and a couple of the local villages during my 26 mile pootle.


----------



## gavgav (17 Jul 2017)

What a glorious sunny and warm evening for a bike ride after work. Just a light breeze from the North and the sort of perfect evening I love for a ride.

Headed through Meole Brace and out onto the busy road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, before turning to Exfords Green and Stapleton. Met a couple of agricultural vehicles on the narrow lanes, which was a very tight squeeze to get through and arrived at dad's for a half hour chat.

Back out to Condover, where I waited for an age at the roadworks, before finally getting the green light to continue along Lyons Lane, to Betton and home.

Saw loads of other cyclists out enjoying the weather and all traffic was well behaved. Great ride 

14.7 miles at 13.9 mph avg


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2017)

gavgav said:


> What a glorious sunny and warm evening for a bike ride after work. Just a light breeze from the North and the sort of perfect evening I love for a ride.
> 
> Headed through Meole Brace and out onto the busy road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, before turning to Exfords Green and Stapleton. Met a couple of agricultural vehicles on the narrow lanes, which was a very tight squeeze to get through and arrived at dad's for a half hour chat.
> 
> ...


Ah drat, I forgot to mention all the tractors and machinery I had to move aside for in my write up There must have been half a dozen on the way round.


----------



## derrick (18 Jul 2017)

Monday evening ride with Dom, it felt really hard., the beers went down really well.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1088579875


----------



## Simontm (18 Jul 2017)

A quick one out last night. Was planning longer but got held up and couldn't find a front light for love nor money so had to be sure to be back before too dark. (Needless to say one light was staring at me clear as day this morning.)
Bushy Park





, Shepperton, Laleham, down the Thames to Chertsey, Woburn Hill, Weybridge where, thanks to Strava, to my surprise it was the first time I've ridden up Monument Hill. 
Hersham, Esher, home.
28m, 1:24


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2017)

Went out this morning, a bit sticky

Tried to do an ftp test, though I usually get these wrong.

Fast pace around roads round Chertsey 

26.12 miles @ 17.1 mph with 502 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/1089253826
Perhaps a little tired from a cpouple of long drives on the previous tow days


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jul 2017)

A ride to the White Swan in Connington tonight. A couple of pints of Trelawney were had.
It was biker night












There were plenty of old geezers there, many with limps and hip replacements.... Mods, Rockers and leather clad modern Jap riders with humps on their backs.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1090147659


----------



## gavgav (18 Jul 2017)

My Cube is due its annual checkover and so I nipped it up to @Rickshaw Phil who has kindly agreed to provide his expert services, which are far better than the LBS 

Having bought my new Carbon racer, I've not ridden the Cube since the end of April and so it felt like riding a tank when I got on it!! The upright position felt very unnatural and the seat felt blooming awful. Phil has some ideas around changing the set up which might make things a bit better though.

Just headed up to Phil's via an extended route around the village, to get rid of some pent up annoyances from a rubbish day at work and dropped the bike off.

Very warm but also very windy, which meant hard going climb up, but a nice tail wind downhill on the last section.

3.7 miles at 11.7mph avg (much slower than on the Carbon!!)


----------



## dfthe1 (18 Jul 2017)

Bit late to the party, but this was my Sunday evening ride in Warwickshire, including Edstone Aqueduct and Wootton Wawen. The sunset was amazing, and lasted around an hour, changing all the time.


----------



## Simontm (18 Jul 2017)

Another quick one. Didn't really know where to go but knew there was an east wind so thought I'd vaguely go eastwards for a bit and exercise the legs. Chessington, Ewell, Stoneleigh, then onto the London Road. The wind was so strong that even the downhill into Morden I had to peddle to maintain some speed.
Through Wimbledon, up the hill, over to Putney then Sheen where I noticed Pearson has set up a shop, probably been there for years but the first time I noticed it.
Over to Kew, Brentford, Hounslow, Hampton, home.
31m, 1:55


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2017)

Wow, that's amazing @dfthe1 

Had a lovely 17 mile ride this evening in spite of the very blustery conditions. Rode most of it into either a headwind or a crosswind.

Went via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport before swinging onto the A10 for the long drag up to Sandhill Bridge. From there, it's a drop down to ride along Branch Bank and Padnal Bank all the way to Queen Adelaide. Over the railway there, and into Ely, using the cycle path through Stour Green before crossing back over the A10 and climbing up to Orwell Pit before fizzing into Downham and thence home.

It's one of the more challenging rides I do (other than just adding distance) as the road is always undulating and there are a few nasty little climbs to be negotiated. It's funny how people think the fens are flat, because they ain't.  Haven't been out this way since the end of April, and I'm getting better at this climbing lark because I didn't run out of gears this time. 

Must've been a popular evening for cyclists to get out as I saw eleven on my way round - some grumpy, some friendly, but hey. One chap was very cheery while I was sat on a wall at Sandhill for a drink and haribo stop. Saluted him with my drinks bottle. 

Spotted a couple of good places to go hazelnutting and wallnutting later in the year. 

Oh yes, and the new glasses are exactly what I was looking for. No flies or crud in my eyes today.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Jul 2017)

That hurt. My first mountain bike ride in 18 months. Mountain biking has started to be a bit like caving for me. Something I do very occasionally to remind me that I don't enjoy it that much. I couldn't face the rigid Saracen with cant I brakes you need to book a week in advance of wanting to use them!

The Bontrager Ti was quickly prepared and checked and off I went this morning. I anticipated that two circuits of the Red route on Cannock would take about two hours with a couple of stops to enjoy the view. It took me an age to find the helmet I had last worn 18 months ago but, eventually, and with a family of spiders evicted and relocated to log shelter I was ready. 

The first 100m or so we're enough to tell me I needed more air in the tyres. It took quite a lot actually over the next few hundred more to get this right. I really thought I would only be able to do one lap. My hands were hurting so much but, after a while I was picking the lines better (you have to do this when you only have 50mm or so of travel) and holding the bars with less of a death grip!

I managed to get up the major climb in the middle ring (36 x 26) and so decided to reward myself with the second lap after all. I thought with my daughter suffering on her D of E hike, I should hurt a little too.

Two full laps in 1 hour 45 with a few minor stops for drinks, getting enraged insects out of the stupid plastic hat and one mechanical where the brake quick release well, quick released!

Weather was great, plenty of dust and the bike shop up there doesn't sell brake pads for HS-33s!

I don't think it will be another 18 months before I go again! Much more physical than my usual road rides of similar duration!


----------



## Buck (18 Jul 2017)

After a three week lay off from the bike following another bout of gastroenteritis  I managed to get out on Friday for an hour but that was just a pootle around and was simply about just getting back on the bike - https://www.strava.com/activities/1083416021

I was determined to get out tonight and put some more miles in although I was still not firing on all cylinders. I wanted to get a 20 mile ride in and the weather despite being blustery was lovely and the temperature was perfect - lots of other cyclists out tonight making the same decision!

Out of the village and staying on the A629 into a noticeable headwind I then turned off and headed through Upper Debby and then across the Barnsley Road to take me on the rollercoaster lanes past Deffer Wood and then a right through High Hoyland and dropping down towards DArton before a right turn and the steady climb into Cawthorne.

Once through Cawthorne a short spell on the main Barnsley Road before I turned off and took the steady but noticeable climb upto Gunthwhaite Hall and back into Upper Denby.

By now the shaking roads in my neck of the woods had discovered a rattling headset so this was remedied with a few turns of the allen key and (hopefully) all sorted!

Heading out of Upper Debby a nobber passenger in a yellow Vauxhall Adam shouted W*nker at me as they drove past - goodness knows why but I did shout something less than polite back to him about him being a daffodil to match the colour of the car!

I decided I wasn't going to do the extended ride that I had as an option so at the main road I took a left then right and rode across the reservoir dam with the midges out in force - literally clouds of the little sods and a definite mouth clamped shut to stop involuntary protein supplements!

Up the hill that is Horn Lane than onto Broadstones Road back towards home and the usual descent into the village before a shower and relaxing sit down!

Looking at Strava I'd managed a few PRs so more than happy with those as I certainly wasn't pushing it - hopefully that means my base fitness is OK and just need to get some more miles in (especially as I am joining a few fellow CCers on Saturday to do the York Hull York Century ride!)

22.3 with 1745ft of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/1090133440
https://www.relive.cc/view/1090133440


----------



## iandg (18 Jul 2017)

I was in the lab until midnight so had some compensatory rest. Sun was shining so added some lieu time and took the day off.Spent the morning playing with the Genesis but in the end decided to go off road on the Surly.. Hit the local trails then called into 'Bespoke' (Stornoway's new cycle cafe) for coffee and cake before heading home. Second ride on the 47c Smart Sams - they're the dog's...........

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1089466350/embed/028624d5b803a65ce376d41e8f2aaa7a35c6e048


https://www.relive.cc/view/1089466350

The Cross Check - with 700x47c tyres 






Satellite Image - no cloud


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2017)

After a recent reminder of how enjoyable and empty, the road up through Belmont and over the moors to White Coppice is, I decided to use my extra day off go back and do the route again that comes back down through Angelzarke and Rivington. It was a hot wind today, unfortunately behind me when I was going down hill and with fresh legs. The headwind and crosswinds on my return were a nightmare. I don't think I will be tempted to do the steep hill up past Angelzarke for quite a long time. Apart from that I had a lovely ride. 41 miles and 2659 feet of elevation. Getting a third best time on Strava on segments that I have only done 3 times shows how rubbish my legs were today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jul 2017)

A bit of a tour on the knockabout bike before lunch today. It was a route I know well: Over Lyth Hill, Exfords Green, Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Walkmills, Leebotwood, Longnor, Condover and back home via Lyth Hill again.

Not much to report for the first half of the ride other than the wind was behind me on the climb to Oaks which made it a little easier and I enjoyed being on these lanes in some nice warm summer conditions.

By the time I got to Leebotwood there were threatening clouds to the south and as I got onto the old roman road I felt a couple of spots of rain so made the most of the wind direction and pressed on as quick as I could to avoid getting wet. As it turns out the rain didn't come to anything but I still enjoyed trying to beat it to home.

24.3 miles at 13.4 mph average (very quick on this bike on a quite hilly route)

No photos today as I forgot to take my mobile with me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2017)

Old jon said:


> The climb to John o’ Gaunts concentrates things a bit,


It does now, with the M1 access

I still miss the hump-backed bridge that used to be down just after that skew railway bridge




Old jon said:


> turn left and cross both the Aire and Calder canal and the river Aire itself and then enjoy the two step climb up to the quite gentle but still up ride through Swillington.
> There is the reward of the drop to Garforth roundabout, where there seemed to be a club ride travelling roughly the same way


When we used to live in Stanley, I headed up that way a lot
For some odd reason, I only ever felt 'warmed up'/ready to press on, by the bridge at Garforth railway station



Old jon said:


> but they went straight on where foolish me turned right to ascend the cliff. Did I say I was riding the fixed? My legs will tell you all about it. Straight on at Peckfield Bar and right at the next roundabout to make my way via Sherburn Bends to, inevitably, Sherburn


Garforth Cliff
It's a decent view from there, over past the site of 'Kippax Castle', & the old Isolation Hospital (where static caravans are) - _Cliff Top Park_?)
I wonder how long it is, since Savills closed?
Do you remember this??


The track's still there, in places, & the tunnel-mouths





A fairly steady run over, 'Peckfield Bar', the Selby TurnPike bar was supposed to have been on the eastern side of the roundabout (one book I have, states, where the grassy 'triangle' is)
I guess it was far too much work, to remove the embankment, that the A63, used to access the 'GNR' (the remnants of it are behind the hotel, & sweep back in after the caravan site




Oh!, & it goes without saying, but 'Beware of Motor-Bikes' around there
My bikes all have a visitors badge, on the top-tube

http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2017)

Can still see the original, though.
http://www.durangotrain.com/
DRGS replaced by D&S after they refurbished the line and brought it all back to life, justa few years after it was abandoned. I think it may be one of the last narrow gauge trains left in the U.S.


----------



## Simontm (19 Jul 2017)

So thought I'd go for a long trek today. Up to Eton where I somehow took the wrong turn and ended up at Eton Bridge instead of heading upriver. No matter, over into Windsor and follow the Nbr to Maidenhead which turns into...the...most...boring road ever. Just a straight road of tedium. 
Then onto the Bath Road enlivened by many a close pass but then a lovely church at Littlewick....


Into Reading where I'm impressed by the cycleways by the canal but realise it's time to turn for home.
I stopped by this church...


For a banana which prompted an old fella to ask if I was OK and was the banana for cramp! I reassured him that I was just refuelling and set off again. This time heading for Wokingham. Never been to the place but it has some nice historical streets...


And more nice churches...


Headed from there to Bracknell, Ascot, Sunningdale where I ran out of drinks just where there's sod all shops. 
So up and over Longcross to Chertsey where I dived into the petrol station for a drink. Over the Bridge and into Lower Sunbury, Hampton Court then home. Pleased that for the majority of the ride, my pace was steady although I should have mapped the return better rather than having to keep stopping to look at my phone . 
78miles, 5:00


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2017)

Buck said:


> After a three week lay off from the bike following another bout of gastroenteritis  I managed to get out on Friday for an hour but that was just a pootle around and was simply about just getting back on the bike - https://www.strava.com/activities/1083416021
> 
> I was determined to get out tonight and put some more miles in although I was still not firing on all cylinders. I wanted to get a 20 mile ride in and the weather despite being blustery was lovely and the temperature was perfect - lots of other cyclists out tonight making the same decision!
> 
> ...


That's a fair set of 'rolling roads', & a damned good ride!!


----------



## i hate hills (19 Jul 2017)

Week off so out on bike Mon / Tues . Work / life balance nuts again as this my first ride since Mayish. Shelved the new bike idea as not getting out on old one due to long hours so to have a new one in shed and not getting out would annoy. Bloody hard going but at least this start / stop thing is better than i managed last year. Keep safe boys and girls.....Mike.


----------



## Aravis (20 Jul 2017)

Yesterday's was a memorable ride, but too much post-ride cider meant I couldn't do a coherent write-up last night.

A little while ago I challenged my best old cycling friend to reprise our 110-mile ride of 30 years ago. I created a 111-miles route, heading down from Bristol to the Somerset Levels and the challenge was accepted. What Jenny didn't tell me was that she's hardly ridden at all this year, though she's recently completed a mountain marathon running challenge so she's far from unfit. I've been unwell, so this was never going to be quick.

We made slow, chatty progress out of Bristol, over the Clifton Suspension Bridge and through the Ashton Court Estate. We navigated the lanes around the end of the Mendips and onto the Levels. Having disdained all oportunities to curtail the ride, we reached to summit of the Polden Mountains at around 45 miles, now pretty much committed to 100 miles at least. I'd been noticing uneven rolling in my rear wheel for a few miles, and just when I was thinking I must check it - Bang!

Cool heads were called for, and drawing on some good advice from CycleChat, we borrowed a pair of scissors from a very helpful gentleman in a nearby house and cut a section of plastic from the lid of an ice cream tub/impromptu lunch box that I was carrying. I transferred the stricken tyre to the front so that it wouldn't need too much pressure. All set to go, disaster was narrowly averted when I started without re-attaching my cantilever brake bridges.

Our helpful gentlemen allowed us to clean ourselves up - I think he'd have given us a lot more help, including a lift, had it been necessary but fortunately it wasn't. Our immediate target was SJS Cycles in Bridgwater, which by another stroke of good luck is on the Westonzoyland road on which we'd approached the town. They also couldn't have been more helpful, inviting both of us and our bikes inside. Jenny went to find a bakery and than chatted with a couple who were collecting their new tandem while I put my bike back into shape. She said that she and her husband are looking for a new tandem. "This isn't my husband, by the way". Not what what anyone was expecting.

A slightly simplified return meant we finished on 101.44 miles. The route is below:







As an experienced but recently inactive cyclist, Jenny found that saddle discomfort was the main limiting factor, and she was interested to hear how completely a Brooks saddle has transformed my cycling experience in the last couple of years. So plenty of food for thought from yesterday's fun and games.


----------



## Ian H (20 Jul 2017)

Ten mile time trial yesterday evening. I had to dust the cobwebs off the bike. Still, just inside the top half of the field with 25.59 is probably better than I deserve.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

Nothing special today - an eight mile utility ride to Littleport this morning to run an errand. I swear I'd slept through summer as it was absolutely foul out. Felt like late September; cold, rainy and blowing a hoolie. Had to rustle up a rain jacket and a pair of tights from the bottom of the cupboard.

Felt good to get out despite the murderous crosswind along Black Bank, which led to the odd rubber underwear moment in some of the stronger gusts. Fortunately there wasn't much in the way of traffic so no harm done. Met a friendly jogger on the way out and met him again on the way home - to much hilarity from both of of us.


----------



## Fonze (20 Jul 2017)

Today was around 40 km , rained towards the end which was very refreshing as has been fairly humid of late.
I keep mainly to country lanes and worry most about cars getting too close, no such worries today, but finishing along seafront young lad opened his car door just missing me.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jul 2017)

Usually only take the mtb on trails but today 5 of us did 18 miles down paths and bridleways. Great ride and seeing familiar sights from new angles. Finished off with 12 miles home on road into a bloody stiff wind.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jul 2017)

Some utility riding today. One to pick up some brake pads for @gavgav's bike, which turned into a longer ride than planned as the nearest shop didn't have the ones I needed. I made it into a loop through The Quarry on the way home which was nice. Out again in the afternoon to get my hair cut then finished off with a test ride of Gav's bike which rides well after servicing.

No speedometers attached so I don't know the mileage. Probably about 12 miles in all.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Jul 2017)

dowa











I managed to miss all the rain on my morning commute but it poured it down until the afternoon, I wasn't hopeful for a decent ride after work but come 5pm it was lovely. 28 miles again with a photo stop by the hay bales on the old Acaster Malbis airfield and by the River Ouse in Acaster Malbis village. My first ride perched on a Brooks saddle, I'm suitably impressed, really comfortable straight out of the box. I'll give it a longer test over the weekend.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jul 2017)

My 3rd short evening ride of the week. Noticeably cooler than the first 2, as I went through Sutton Farm, through the roadworks for the first time in a month and they don't seem to have moved on at all 

With the strong wind behind me I made quick progress along the inner ring road to Heathgates and then through Sundorne and along the old canal path to Uffington. 

Back out on the road to Upton Magna, and as I hit the descent past the farm I shifted to the big ring......and the chain came off . Coasted into a pull in and managed to get it back on, managing to clean the oil off my hands in some shape or form. As I glanced to my right, I could see heavy rain sheeting down towards Church Stretton and hoped it was going in the opposite direction.........

Passed through Upton Magna and turned onto the Pelham Rd, where spots of rain started to fall and the wind blew up into an absolute hoolie. As I turned onto the road to Atcham it absolutely tipped it down and with a headwind was utterly horrible for about 5 minutes and I was cold and soaked.

Crossed Atcham bridge and up Chilton Lane, where the rain stopped and sun came out, which dried me off a bit for the rest of the trip through Betton and home.

15.3 miles at 13.3mph avg


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2017)

I'd had a chat with my buddy, Gail last night, as she's in the same running club, & a fairly decent 'club level' triathlete, in _'WTC'_, & she was on day-off today, & wanted a ride

*All illustrative photographs were taken previously*

We left her house, circa 10:30
Out towards jct 31/M62
Past 'DiggerLand'
Up to Whitwood roundabout - where there was the 'Mining College'
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048153

Into Castleford, over the level-crossing
Down to the river, passing the site of the Roman fording point, which has a few nice tile murals



Over the river bridge, onto Barnsdale Road (which is a Roman road, that originates, from leaving the Great North Road, at Barnsdale Bar (between Doncaster & Ferrybridge)



Up 'Mary Pannall Hill', turning right at the top, onto Back Newton Lane, towards Ledsham
Once in Ledsham, a left-turn, opposite 'The Chequers', up New Road, towards the (old) A1



Oddly it only had a '6 day licence' for a LOT of years - story here; http://thechequersinn.com/history/

Ledsham also has a 1200 year old Church (in parts....)




From the bridge over the 'new' A1, just before Newthorpe, the 'twin towers' of York Minster can be seen in the distance, if it's clear enough
Not sure how many miles it is?

A call at http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp for a chat & 'brew'
Not many bikers there, maybe 15?

Back over Gorse Lane, on a quiet, but windswept road
Through Lumby, & back to Fairburn, crossing the 'old' A1 (now 'singled')
This was the pre dual-carriageway 'GNR'! (the dual-carriageway, a lot will remember is to right of frame)


Along Newton Lane, past the Ings, standing water due to mining subsidence, & the Highland Cattle
Back into Castleford, & back home

Out this way, joining the route at about 1/2 mile mark; https://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_1710389.html

Back this way, leaving it at the 1/2mile mark, to Gails street; https://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_1628158.html

As an aside;
Gail & myself, at 'Ovenden Fell-Race', back in 2013
'G' in pink, & her cruel task-master, with his 'winter' beard


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2017)

*Sunday 15th*
(sorry, if a belated report)
*All illustrative photographs were taken previously*

Out with a few of _Wakefield Triathlon Club_ (mixed male/female group)
Sarah was leading, they graded this as a 'level 2'
Level 4 is a serious 'full bore'/'no mercy' ride (I've ridden hilly 'level 3' with no worries. but not tried a '4')

From Pugneys - near jct39/M1, _WTC_ use it for their swim training/run laps of lake
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/residents/sport-and-leisure/pugneys-watersports-centre-and-country-park
Down towards the m/way, then off at the first roundabout, left into Crigglestone
Up Bolton Wife Hill (a sharp little 1-in-5 zig-zag)
It made my wife (then G/F) walk back in the early 90's



The long drag, up to the top of Woolley Edge (overlooking the service station on M1)
Along the top of the valley, towards Staincross Common, then down through a new housing estate, built where Woolley Colliery used to be
Dropping down through the estate, then into Darton, crossing over the A637, into Kexbrough
And a long, very gradual, climb to High Hoyland
Through the village, & the lane towards Clayton West
At the next junction, as we stopped to regroup, & they headed towards a café at Shelley, I split off, to head in a different direction
Down into Clayton West, under the railway bridge, now only carrying the http://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/

A left turn, up Kiln Lane, towards Emley, passing very close to the TV mast that is in the village
Out to meet the A642 (Wakefield - Huddersfield road)
Towards Kirkheaton, with a turn to Upper Hopton, past the gorgeous Hopton Hall
History; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/271431



Dropping down the wonderfully named Granny Lane, towards Ravensthorpe

Back over the River Calder again, to pass the Station, then towards Thornhill Lees
A gradual climb, & twisty section, before dropping to Horbury Bridge (passing the local branch of the 'Go Outdoors' chain)
Then, a steady ride back along the A642, into Wakefield, over Chantry Bridge (site of one of only 4 remaining 'bridge chapels' in the country)







Back home, via Doncaster Road, & through Heath; a 'conservation village', with a overwhelming percentage of buildings in the vicinity being listed!
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/warmfield-cum-heath-wakefield#.WXIRToWcHIU


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jul 2017)

Went out this morning

Went on the familiar route up the Red Road to Heatherside area of Camberley/Frimley, that is an uphill most of the way from ChobhamChobham with steepest part at the end (it's not that bad 10% max but feels worse after being mostly uphill for a few miles), turning left down to Deepcut, mostly downhill, and left towards Pirbright.

At some point I developed a bit of a navigation issue
I use a Garmin 820, and plan the routes on Strava, somewhere they get slightly cocked up. the route was not exactly what I planned.
Somehow it is not right, I may have to use Garmin to Plan the routes in future, though don't like to as it has taken me down canal paths etc in the past.


So from this point improvised up the hill and across Chobham Common.
Through Virginia Water and back to Staines

37.2 miles @ 16.9 mph, a goodish speed for me, though I was pushing it a bit.
1152 feet climbed, so reasonably hilly for this area

https://www.strava.com/activities/1094190114
Have been trying a bit to see if I can up my speeds a bit


----------



## Old jon (21 Jul 2017)

A proper morning at last. Real drizzle, just what July is for. Or, anyway, what it usually does. I seem to have been a bit obsessed with the uphill stuff just lately, and today was no exception, though it is not in the 100 feet per mile category. Maybe I should try some hillier stuff. I shall ponder upon that one.

The bottom of Dewsbury Road still leads onto Jack Lane, a couple of right turns and a left, chosen properly, and Office Lock with towpath magically appears underwheel. Sort of quiet this morning, so a brisk pedal along to Viaduct Road followed by Cardigan Road and the climb to the Ring Road from Headingley. Once across that absolutely enormous roundabout and still on the A 660 the bike decided to bear left, leaving me to pedal up Otley Old Road, past the water tower and all the way along to the A 658. Which should have rewarded me with a swift descent of the whole of Pool Bank. One of those slow vehicles emblazoned with the word ‘Police’ stuck resolutely at 32 mph all the weary way down. Yes I could have overtaken the thing, just did not fancy the boring post enjoyment lecture. The enforced wait did provide the promised good thing, turn left after crossing the Wharfe and ride the rather nice road towards Leathley . . . but look at the video.



Up the hill and past Farnley Hall, the breeze was fairly in my face, but it did not hinder me as the descent to Otley was pretty quick. Through the town, market day again, and the good old A 660 towards Leeds. I was halfway up the climb and realised that the Chevin would have provided a few feet more elevation. No I did not turn around, although it was a close thing. All the way to Headingley, as ever, and the drop down to Kirkstall and return to Water Lane along the towpath. Did I tell you, the bit of Hunslet I rode through included Leathley Road? Must have been a different Leathley, way too grimy and no River Washburn to cross. Thirty one point nine miles, door to door, and just shy of 1800 feet. It felt like more, it always does. But it never removes the grin.

The map has two Farnleys on it, the one at the top is much more interesting . . .


----------



## Simontm (21 Jul 2017)

Just a quick one out to see how the legs were. Not bad surprisingly but there was a bugger of a headwind to deal with at points. So a spin over to Epsom, Ashtead, Leatherhead onto Lower Road where a driver cut me up going into Greater Bookham forcing me to slam the brakes on else be driven into the kerb and then she spent the next few hundred yards signalling left and braking. Having had enough I overtook her only for her to speed up, overtake me back then finally find the left turn that her indicator had been indicating for the last half mile .
Effingham common, Downside, Portsmouth Rd into Esher where I took great delight in overtaking all the cars down to the Scilly Isles then home.
24m, 1:33


----------



## cubey (21 Jul 2017)

A very gusty ride today around 40km


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2017)

cubey said:


> A very gusty ride today around 40km




A sod of a climb
_Wakefield Triathlon Club_, & also (I think?) _Calder Clarion_, both use this as a hill-climb course

We approached from the other side on Sunday

That said (wrote...), I did ride up it a few weeks ago, (Sunday 7th May) with some of_ 'WTC'_, climbing from Denby Dale Road - on a circuitous route to the Oil Can Café
This was about a week before their hill-climb, some responses to the days ascent - both verbal & bodily, shouldn't mentioned here

And, I rode the top half 'solo', perhaps in March, via a climb of Jebb Lane, from 'Old Post Office' roundabout (jct 38/M1), to join Litherop Lane


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A sod of a climb
> _Wakefield Triathlon Club_, & also (I think?) _Calder Clarion_, both use this as a hill-climb course
> That said (wrote...), I did ride up it a few weeks ago, (Sunday 7th May) with some of_ 'WTC'_, climbing from Denby Dale Road - on a circuitous route to the Oil Can Café



Wasn't sure if I'd wrote about it?
Part 1
Part 2



Richard A Thackeray said:


> We approached from the other side on Sunday


'As Seen Here'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2017)

Could be a damp one later

After a rather wet ParkRun (when I decide which I'm going to; Nostell Priory, Pontefract RaceCourse, or Wakefield Park)


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jul 2017)

Old jon said:


> Which should have rewarded me with a swift descent of the whole of Pool Bank. One of those slow vehicles emblazoned with the word ‘Police’ stuck resolutely at 32 mph all the weary way down. Yes I could have overtaken the thing, just did not fancy the boring post enjoyment lecture.



You could have always pointed they were exceeding the speed limit anyway!


----------



## delb0y (22 Jul 2017)

Woke up too late to do a long(ish) ride so settled for a go at Portway. Was a bit like hard work. Had to stop half way up by the back entrance to Prinknash Abbey for a breather and to let the old heart slow. No problem cycling the rest of the way up after that breather - but hadn't realised that there was only another 20 or 30 metres to go before the 20% section eased off. Must go back and try again. 

Funny thing was I was in my lowest gear - 30 / 32 - and I was still standing up and having to grind. A few miles down the road and there's a section in Painswick that was only a few % less (according to ridewithgps) and I was able to spin up there reasonably easy with a gear to spare. Something horrible must happen between 16% and 20%!

Derek


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jul 2017)

Sara P, Steve E and me in the Green, Margaret PR, Jules H, John G and Rich B in Upton. Rich was having mechanical problems with his rear wheel so he headed off home. We six called Tewkesbury but to make a bit of a ride we went by the Castlemorton lanes to cross Longdon Marsh and take the dodge around Bushley Green. We met another pair of riders whose plan was the same as ours. So we rode together.

The Cafe at The Mythe had the patio area in operation so we sat outside for our coffee and cake. We headed off after a pleasant break by Twying and Strensham. Jules and John headed homeward along the A38 and Margaret parted at Upton. Sara headed off not long after when Steve and I decided to take shelter from a heavy shower. It didn't take long to pass before the last two made the final few miles in.

Nice wee social one today. We managed to avoid all but that one shower. All good. 39 smiles


----------



## gavgav (22 Jul 2017)

Woke up to a better forecast than yesterday suggested and so got out for a decent morning ride.

We'd had 24 hours of incessant torrential rain, yesterday, and so I thought the roads may be flooded in places and I only had the Carbon as an option, with the Cube still up at @Rickshaw Phil 's following its service. Risked it anyway.

Followed the start of the same route that I did on Thursday, along the old railway bed and down to the roadworks.......where I found the cycle path closed and a trench through it. Why didn't they put the barrier out by the roundabout, where I could have taken a different route, instead of waiting for us to get down to the roadworks?! 

So it was back to the roundabout and through Abbey Foregate, up to Heathgates and through Sundorne. I encountered an Audiot after crossing Whitchurch Rd, when I turned onto an estate road, with cars parked down one side and my right of way. He approached the parked cars, initially waited like he should have and the decided to barge through, forcing me to brake and swerve. He was given a glare and I continued along the old canal path, which was a bit dicey after the rain and out to Upton Magna.

I then took the road to Withington, passing loads of cyclists in the opposite direction and realised they were on the Severn Hospice Charity Ride . I really must do that one year. The roads were very wet, sandy and mucky down to Isombridge and Longden on Tern, and without mudguards on this bike I had a decent wet and muddy stripe up my back.

Followed the lanes to Rodington and Roden, floods to contend with along there and then Poynton, Bings Heath and up Ebury Hill. The descent down Haughmond Hill, back to Upton Magna was good fun and I came across a chap who was touring, with full panniers. He had the map out and so I asked if he was ok, giving him some help with the route he should take to Cressage and Much Wenlock, which was his intended course.

From there it was along to Berwick Wharf and Atcham, where I paused to take a shot of the entrance to Attingham Park






It would have been my Nan's Birthday, this week and so I had a bit of nostalgia by nipping into Atcham village, where they used to live and I spent many a happy time when growing up.

Finished the route to Betton Abbots and home, with a good clean of the bike needed once I was back.

33.8 miles at 13.3mph avg


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2017)

Other stuff to do earlier today meant I wasn't expecting to get a ride in today.
However, when a spare hour materialised it would have been rude not to, wouldn't it? 

It was like rainy season in Rangoon here this morning, hour after hour of relentless heavy rain, although by the time I got out the sun was shining and the sky was blue.
I did initially think about taking the Road Comp due to it's mudguards but found the tyres nearly flat (my bad, I haven't been out on it in months and it's been neglected...). I _could_ have pumped the tyres up but I only had an hour, so much like @gavgav above, I thought sod it and took the Pro Carbon (with the Ass Saver fitted  ).

Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the A58 were swiftly despatch - or as swiftly as I ever do, then onto Whin Moor Lane towards Shadwell, which was busy with dog walkers, joggers and ramblers. I'm not used to afternoon cycling - it's a lot quieter on a morning!
Right at the end of Gateland Lane in Shadwell and the longish descent through the village down to Bay Horse Lane, up the other side and across the A58 again, on to Carr Lane and the twisty ups and downs to Thorner.

Did I mention the earlier rain? There was an awful lot of mud and gravel washed out of the fields - in places the lanes had clearly been under a few inches of water so progress was a bit tentative in places where I'd normally have ben pushing on but what the heck, the sun was shining and I was out in the countryside.

Left at the Mexborough Arms, past the church and onto Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge which never seems to get any easier. Along past the woods, where it was the busiest I've ever seen it with horseriders, cyclists, and walkers. Several old Saabs were parked up with people milling about, so perhaps some sort of mini-rally was going on? Odd place for it, but never mind.

Round onto Holme Farm Lane and I started to rethink my route. I had initially planned to loop through Rigton, up onto Brahmam Lane and then back to Milner Lane but I was going to be pushed for time and the state of the quieter lanes up to that point made me wonder what state the usually deserted Bramham Lane would be in - it's often a mudfest through the winter and it wouldn't be any fun.

So I decided to stop for a quick photo and a drink and then retrace my steps:








So that's what I did. Down the hill into Thorner off the ridge on the mud / gravel under the tree canopy was 'interesting' , and I headed back up Carr Lane rather than tackle Van Zyl Hill, so onto the A58 for the short but quick run down to Coal Road, up the hill and a little sprint along the flat section before dropping down onto local roads to home.

*14.2 miles* (22.85km) in a steady *1h 3m* at an average of *13.5mph* with just *672ft* climbed and a very acceptable average temperature of *21.4°C 
*
Great weather for it (not too breezy for a change) with plenty of cyclists making the best of it including a few family groups which is always good to see.
The bike is filthy though, and I've got the Road Comp to fettle now as well...

And finally, the map:


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jul 2017)

Well, I don't know...
N+1
N+2
N+1.5......

What is it then for a new tandem?

We started off the day by collecting a new tandem from Bicycles by design in Coalport. It's pure indulgence, and we're so blooming lucky to be able to do it.

After a quick spin down to Ironbridge, saddle adjusting etc we headed for Ellesmere, but a massive black cloud turned up, threatening.... so I went to the place that I love most, the Ceiriog valley.

We had to stop after a mile or two. Jo wasn't happy with her temporary saddle. She was supposed to have a Brooks with a cut out, but didn't get one, so she fiddled about with her Selle Italia saddle.






After not very long there was more adjustments to be had... not even 5 miles done!




As a kid, the grey house in the trees, I thought was haunted... there was ALWAYS a light on! And it looked creepy.

We reached Glyn Ceiriog, then Pandy before climbing up and down to Treceiriog









Then we reached my spiritual home, Llanarmon Dyffryn Ceiriog. I had the great idea of a pint of shandy at the West Arms, but in the excitement of a new bike to ride we'd forgotten our wallets!
I took a pic of the bike instead...





Raspberry and orange, how cool is that? I think Jo needs to angle those bars down.

Back the way we came, but with a quick nose at the aqueduct









23 miles of feeling our way into a new bike, we love it already!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1096407513


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jul 2017)

Love that tandem @Dave 123 , cracking colours.

Managed a quick spin out this morning, all went well but got very frustrated with the shifting on the rear mech after a few miles, so multiple stops near home just to get the tension right. Still, 15 miles before the rain came.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2017)

Oooo, that's a very smart tandem @Dave 123


----------



## Buck (23 Jul 2017)

Today was the day of @ColinJ 's York to the Humber Bridge 100 mile ride. We'd ummed and arred over the weather in the last few days and in the end we made a bold decision to just go for it despite weather forecasts that were rather wet!

We met outside the Minster in York at around 08:30 - already waiting were @Slioch and @Pale Rider with @ColinJ and @Littgull arriving shortly after already wet from their ride from home to the train station to get the train to York (I'd driven to York and the weather was atrocious and heart sinking in equal measure!)

We set off a little damp but looking forward to a good ride. We were not going to be disappointed.

Riding out of York we headed on the Hull Road before heading south on a much quieter B road after crossing the A64 roundabout.The weather kept on showing promises of dryness but we all got rather wet in the first two hours and the roads were holding lots of standing water meaning we'd got to take care and not stick too close to the side of the road despite the road being less wide.

@Slioch and @ColinJ putting on a brave face in between showers





The wind had been forecast as a southerly and sure enough it was a head wind for the first half of the ride. It wasn't horrendous but you could certainly tell you were pushing to keep the speed up especially when we turned to head south through North Ross when the heaven's opened again - heavy rain and winds - yuk! The pace and conditions were affecting each of us differently and @PaleRider managed to find some shelter and temporary respite from the elements before we all regrouped with a hint of blue sky ahead.

At Howden we had hoped to meet @EasyPeez but he had been sensible when he'd seen the weather and had a bit longer in bed 

Crossing the River Ouse and heading into Goole we managed to get some refreshments - a nice coffee and some flapjack helped me charge the batteries and a 15 minute bask in the sun started to dry out my clothes a little.

We then followed the Ouse on its southbank for someway through interestingly named villages such as Swinefleet; Reedness and Whitgift. All made more picturesque by blue sky and sunshine finally making an appearance.

Heading south we eventually crossed the Ouse and headed north - the first village being called Gunness not Guinness as I first thought 

The next stretch saw us starting to head NE and hitting some hills - surprising on another wise flat landscape. Having enjoyed the flats the 12%+ first climb was a bit of an eye opener especially as @Pale Rider was leading on with his rather excellent electric bike. 

The Humber Bridge was now visible in the distance and slowly getting closer (as was lunch)

A nice surprise was at the lunch stop when @EasyPeez joined us at the café. All fed and watered (and sunscreen applied!) we then had a quick photo call before heading over the bridge itself and getting to the north shore.









By now the sun was well and truly out and we all enjoyed a steady ride northwards with quite a long climb as we headed towards South Cave which also meant a cracking descent for all of us. After this it was effectively flat the whole way back to York.

@EasyPeez left us just south of Elvington and headed back south towards home.

Finally arriving in York it was very busy with those enjoying beverages and company. I left the guys and headed up the cobbled road towards Mickelgate and back to my car as the others headed towards the station and home.

Once home a nice hot shower refreshed the tired legs and despite the suncream I'd clearly managed to catch some sun !! (excuse the knobbly Knee!)






Thanks to everyone for great company and ride - my second century ride!


105.9 miles with 2421ft of climbing 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1096369982

https://www.strava.com/activities/1096369982


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2017)

Buck said:


> Today was the day of @ColinJ 's York to the Humber Bridge 100 mile ride. We'd ummed and arred over the weather in the last few days and in the end we made a bold decision to just go for it despite weather forecasts that were rather wet!
> ...


An excellent report, and you even managed to take a slightly flattering photograph of me too! 

Readers may be reassured that we did not ride down a mine shaft after 25 miles ... that profile must be affected by a GPS glitch. I had one too; I will have to see if it matches yours. I wonder if the rain clouds were affecting the signal?

PS You can clearly see in the first photo that my two brake levers do not line up! I realised that a few rides ago but have not got round to unwrapping the doubled-up bar tape on one side to correct it. Today is a quiet day in so I will do that this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2017)

51 damp miles this morning, not the ride I'd planned but I looked at the weather this morning and decided I'd save that one for a nicer day. I decided to head for Shenton but was there early so decided to carry on to Shackerstone and use the cafe at the station on the Battlefield Line. It started raining about ten minutes before the cafe stop but was dry when I started for home and stayed dry until I got to Kersley then it rained all the way home, and ten minutes after I got home the sun came out.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2017)

I rode with 'Wakefield Triathlon Club' instead of going to the CX, as one of their 'Level 2' _Cake-Rides_

One of the guys used to work in Chevin Cycles (Otley) a few years ago, & we knew a few of the same people
And, he was a MTB-er of the 90s too, so there was a chat about that, when we got chance
Just one girl this time, but, she was also in 'Penistone Foothpath Runners AC'
When she told me that, I responded that I knew members of the Club (such as Phil, & Lisa, Hinchcliffe)
The route, with a couple of long-drags (first to top on one, after being last to the bottom; Crigglestone, to West Bretton)
https://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_4581748.html

Once more, I was overdressed (long-sleeves & bib-tights), & on the CGR!
All others were in shorts/short-sleeves, but I certainly didn't embarrass myself

The cake-stop, was at Nostell Priory, I had a sociable (which, in itself, is odd for me - being sociable!!) cup of tea, in 'The Stables' before making my home way home, via Foulby & Sharlston Common)
Woolley village




Nostell Priory



*Edit @ 16:35*
I know it wasn't a long ride. but the hills (& it being a 'sociable' ride) made up for it
Plus, it was probably enough for Tim (black/lime-green jersey), as he's had both hips replaced


----------



## delb0y (23 Jul 2017)

This morning: thirty gentle miles. Four punctures.


----------



## Old jon (23 Jul 2017)

delb0y said:


> This morning: thirty gentle miles. Four punctures.


Ooops. A like for the ride.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Jul 2017)

A very steady 30 miles in North Yorkshire this afternoon. The weather was pretty nice to start with but the rain clouds caught up with me and I got drenched! Great ride though and I'm still liking my Brooks B17 saddle.


----------



## Donger (23 Jul 2017)

There comes a point when rain gets so heavy that you no longer need to care about it. That happened to us today on our club ride. Nine of us headed out in the sunshine, southwards in a loop towards Cam and Slimbridge towards an ever darkening sky. At Cam we met someone coming the other way who had abandoned our Intermediates ride because "_It's absolutely honking down over there_!". By this time it had already started to rain, but seven of us pressed on anyway, cocking a snook at our wonderful British Summer weather. Two miles down the road it was raining stair rods. Shame I hadn't brought my flannel.

Once we were all so wet that no amount of extra rain could possibly make any difference, it all started to become rather good fun .... like splashing in puddles used to be when you were a kid. Between Breadstone and Halmore, on a wider stretch of lane, Paul and I were riding two abreast, chatting away about our holidays when a milk tanker whooshed past at about 40mph in the opposite direction ... straight through a deep puddle, sending up an absolute wall of water that hit the pair of us in our chests with a loud smack that felt like having buckets of water chucked at us from point blank range. We both roared with laughter, as it didn't make the slightest difference to how wet we were anyway.

By now ridiculously wet, we pressed on down minor lanes through Slimbridge and Cambridge to Frampton on Severn, where we tried out a local café that none of us had previously realised was even there. Thumbs up to Mrs Massey's Café on the industrial estate that used to be the Cadbury's milk plant. Nice to meet up with @Dark46 at the café. Hope he'll soon be back riding with us again. Experienced a rain-related bike issue once we set off for home, as my bike computer stopped recording due to the magnet rusting up! Gave it a scrape and it started working again, but I'd missed a few miles. Fortunately I knew the exact distance to my home from the café, so I can confidently state I did 41 miles today. Highly enjoyable despite the atrocious conditions. It's the people who make a good club ride, not the weather.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## delb0y (23 Jul 2017)

I'm sure we must have nodded at each other once or twice, Donger, on account of both coming from Quedgeley. 

I went in the opposite direction today - was heading towards Churchdown to see my folks but went via Upleadon and Wainodes. As mentioned above - four flats, first one just outside Highnam, second one just before Wainlodes Hill, third one midway between Twigworth and Churchdown, and last one at Podsmead. But the weather was lovely!! Didn't get wet until this afternoon when I was walking to Tesco to buy some beer.


----------



## Donger (23 Jul 2017)

delb0y said:


> I'm sure we must have nodded at each other once or twice, Donger, on account of both coming from Quedgeley.
> 
> I went in the opposite direction today - was heading towards Churchdown to see my folks but went via Upleadon and Wainodes. As mentioned above - four flats, first one just outside Highnam, second one just before Wainlodes Hill, third one midway between Twigworth and Churchdown, and last one at Podsmead. But the weather was lovely!! Didn't get wet until this afternoon when I was walking to Tesco to buy some beer.


Lucky! (in a way). Wouldn't have been any fun repairing those in the rain! My wife said it hadn't rained at all at home.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2017)

As @mark st1 is doing the Ride London thingumy bob next week I thought it would be a good idea to get out and do part of the route, so Mark was up for that. (The route is also mainly the 2012 Olympic Road Race route.) I think that a lot of people had the same idea as there where hundred's of other cyclists out and about today, all seemingly doing the same route. Richmond Park and Box Hill were both rammed with cyclists.

On the way back through Richmond Park I heard a voice call out my name. Came to stop, looked back to see my old matey pie @User1314 . So scooted back and had a quick chat. Been a long time so was nice to see him.

I was expecting to get wet on the ride so took the rain jacket and also put a raceblade on the rear. Both not needed as the weather Gods were kind to me and it stayed dry. For Mark however, as soon as we split in Esher, 10 minutes later by all accounts he got rained upon.


So scores on the doors 116 of your Imperial miles. Century # 23 for the year, 220 over all. Also, a few bonus future Eddington numbers in the pot.
Sorry no pics, we didn't hang about. We just rode.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jul 2017)

No plan today, just out for a ride. I'd meant to get up and out early, but it was almost nine o'clock before tyre hit tarmac.

At the end of the street I wrestled the handlebars away from the direction of Coal Road and instead after a little warm up on local roads found myself on Barwick Road heading down to Cock Beck, over the bridge and up the hill to Scholes.
Unusually there was a slight but noticeable head wind up here today but I made it to the top soon enough, past the Coronation Tree and up again, before the long gentle descent, into and through Barwick. I was just about to get the hammer down (it's all relative...) on the continuing descent down to the second crossing of Cock Beck but the road was dug up and I was checked by temporary traffic lights 
Anyway, through there and over t'beck, before the climb up Cattle Lane and the general lumpiness to Aberford. It was at the top of Cattle Lane that I realised that no cars had overtaken me since the hill out of Scholes - over two miles and surely a record for these parts, even if the roadworks had probably played a factor in it.
In Aberford it was right on Main Street and then left under the A1 for the climb up to Lotherton Gates, then left onto the B1217 heading for Towton.

I'd initially thought about taking the right into Saxton, but decided to stay on here for a change.
It wasn't too busy so it was a pleasant run - a couple of old motorbikes (1960's?) passed, followed a few moments later by Valentino Rossi, Marc Marquez and Jorge Lorenzo (I presume it was them judging by the speed they were doing...).
And after yesterdays succession of Saabs, today was a procession of Porsches. I don't know if there was some sort of rally going on, but there were loads of the blooming things buzzing about, Boxsters, 944s, 968s, 911s and even a 928. My favourite car of the lot though was a very nice looking Caterham 7, which gave me a nice wide pass but when the driver accelerated away the engine howled like an animal. No idea what was under the bonnet but it sounded great. 

Anyhow, I was soon approaching Towton and as I looked east across the plain I could see that it was raining off in the distance. This wasn't forecast and I'd not brought a jacket, so instead of heading for Ulleskelf as I'd originally planned I stayed on the A162 after the village and eventually dropped down the hill and took the left into Stutton, over Cock Beck for the third and final time today and eschewing the temptations of Fanny Lane, took Weedling gate out of the village and climbed up Moor Lane, over the A64 bridge and onto Garnet Lane across the A659 past Toulston and left at the end heading for Bramham.
As I approached the village I decided to tackle the Windmill on a whim, so turned right and after the short climb to the top, descended the other side giving it the full beans and being rewarded by (just) cracking 40mph.  Childish and unnecessary but good fun.
This meant I was now heading for Clifford (the village, not the big red dog), so I turned left and climbed up Main Street, before the welcome descent into Bramham.
Up the hill and a quick stop just before the A1(M) bridge for Haribo and a photo:




It was at this point that I almost got annoyed with myself - I'd been riding through some glorious rolling countryside and the only pic I'd taken so far was the bike leant against a bench with a tree behind it. I decided I needed to get at least one scenic pic on the rest of the ride...

Back on and over the A1(M) for the steady climb alongside Bramham Park, with the signs already out for the Leeds Festival at the end of August.
At the fork I turned left onto Thorner Lane, taking it steady through the dip as the road was covered in gravel and a fair bit of mud after yesterdays rain and the long drag up to Milner Lane and the run along the ridge.

Spotting an opportunity for a slightly better photo or two, I stopped after the woods and got the phone out:










Back on towards Thorner, catching up with a horse and ride just at the top of the drop off the ridge, so slowly does it.
Through Thorner and onto Carr lane for the climb, drop and more climbing to the A58, a quick whizz along there and up Coal Road.

At the junction with Skeltons Lane I encountered the cockwomble of the day though. An older guy in a Jag pulled a couple of feet across the Give Way line, stopped, looked straight at me and then proceeded to pull out and turn right across me. What made it worse was that he did it so slowly, not even attempting to get out of the way. What an idiot. 

From there it's just a short run along the road, then down onto local roads to home, setting an unexpected PB on the last section - probably due to the unexpected adrenaline boost I'd just received...

*26.85 miles* (43.21km) in *1h 57m* at an average of *13.8mph* with *1,479ft* climbed - and that maximum speed of 40.5mph.

Another good ride (Jag drivers excepted), good weather for it and it was nice being a bit cooler than yesterday. Glad I spotted the rain and managed to keep away from it and there were loads of cyclists out & about today which is never a bad thing.
Should I have done the extra 5 miles and made it a metric half? Possibly, but there's always next time.

And finally, a map:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2017)

delb0y said:


> This morning: thirty gentle miles. Four punctures.


Hedge-cutting, or just bad-luck?



Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 363722
> A very steady 30 miles in North Yorkshire this afternoon. The weather was pretty nice to start with but the rain clouds caught up with me and I got drenched! Great ride though and I'm still liking my Brooks B17 saddle.


An excellent route, most of those roads are known to me



NorthernDave said:


> In Aberford it was right on Main Street and then left under the A1 for the climb up to Lotherton Gates, then left onto the B1217 heading for Towton.
> 
> I'd initially thought about taking the right into Saxton, but decided to stay on here for a change.
> It wasn't too busy so it was a pleasant run - a couple of old motorbikes (1960's?) passed, followed a few moments later by Valentino Rossi, Marc Marquez and Jorge Lorenzo (I presume it was them judging by the speed they were doing...).
> ...


There's sometimes a couple of Caterhams at Squires (orange R500, & a blue one) . & even rarer, an Atom!!
Bikes are, obviously, a foregone conclusion around there - unless it's rained all day (I've been to Squires, in rain, with only 2 m-bikes there!!)


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (23 Jul 2017)

Rode in the Wiggle Mega Meon sportive. Was joined by my brother-in-law, which was good. It was on the roads which I have rode before. We started in the sun but then half way round at the food stop, great cake and jelly beans, it started to rain and did for the rest of the ride. However it was a good ride and enjoyed by many. However there were lots of punctures. But my new Michelin All Seasons


----------



## cubey (23 Jul 2017)

A friend at work told me of this gentle climb, listen to my gasping at the end.................... he is no longer a friend.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2017)

After finishing w*rk at about 00:45, and bed by 02:00, I set the alarm for 05:30 (and 06:00) with the aim, if the deluge that I was out in during my shift and journey home, had finished, I'd get a few miles in before the forecasted 10:00 rain.

True to form, I set out just before 07:00 and got all of 150 yards before the rain started. Light at first, then a bit heavier. Still, I had my jacket on, and leg skin is waterproof, so all was well!
I had it in mind to head through the villages to Daventry via Litchborough and Newnham Hill. Newnham is a bit of a killer, but I got a PB both the long and RRCC Hillclimb segments. Quite happy with that as, due to the rain, when I leaned into the bars I was getting wheelspin. I'm sure I lost a few seconds 






Once through Daventry town centre, sadly too early for a coffee, I headed for Long Buckby where it actually stopped raining.






Riding by, I noticed a gate that seemed a bit overkill on locks! After all, it's only an O2 phone mast compound 

Up till this point, the only other cyclists out were people on their way to work, by the looks of it. Now it was brighter, it got quite busy, especially around The Bringtons and Althorp House.

With an uneventful ride back to Duston, where I was off tarmac and back on bike paths, I aimed home round the south side of town.
When I got to The Washlands path, myself and another chap got stuck in the middle of a charity fun-run or summat. Too late to turn back, we just had to slow down, ting our bells and weave in and out of them for a couple of miles. Still, we were all out to enjoy ourselves... though some did seem to be struggling a bit!! 

Once out of the melee we stopped for a minute as he was looking which way to go. He was doing the Orbital, route 539, around Northampton. Some of it is dodgy, with broken glass on the bridges, so I showed him the safer way through, then as I was on 59 miles, it seemed rude not to do a couple more to get a metric ton in, so I rode with him for another mile of so before splitting up and heading home.






Just over 63 miles, on a very lumpy route, in quite grotty weather for the first 30 miles, then just dismal and cloudy.
Back home in time to not get wet again when the heavens opened yet again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1097379741


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jul 2017)

A ride that started from my mums house in Ellesmere Port. Our first aim was my brothers house in Neston. It rained. We got wet....
Then we went to call on Helen and Andy, so now there were 6, 2 tandem, 2 solo.

Just on the turn down Station Road to the marshes Andy had a puncture, we waited....





All fixed, we rode down the hill and on to the marshes





Then we made our way through the rabbit warren of the Deeside industrial bits and on along the river Dee, we stayed together for a bit






Then Jo and I time trialled it with Andy. On the bridge we waited for the others and watched the foamy scum float by





We then went into Wales for a bit, sheltered by hedges it warmed up nicely in the sun. We stopped for a bite to eat in Pulford.
Back to England and across the river at Farndon





Back to my mums via Mickle Trafford and Chester Zoo. 52 miles.

This and yesterday's 23 miles on a brand new Brooks saddle, and I'm glad to report that my undercarriage is fine and dandy!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1097766789


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jul 2017)

Club ride this morning and somehow found myself way behind schedule.

Eventually getting to our normal start point at Staines Bridge, they had already gone, destination was Arborfield today, so set off hard in the faint hope of catching them. Decided they would probably cut through Windsor Great Park, so through the deer park and out again at Cranbourne Gate.
Saw the group in the distance and managed to chase them down.

Went down the souther part of the Drift Road loop, through Hurst to out stop

While there it started spitting with light rain. However though it did continue on and off it never really amounted to much
Back via Barkham and the top of the Drift Road loop.

We we with the wind on the return leg, it it seemed to be an excuse for some faster speeds. However managed to keep up

49.94 miles at 16.9 mph, 1407 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1097542989


----------



## lazybloke (23 Jul 2017)

Feeling sore/tight behind my left knee tonight after putting in slightly too much effort during an Evans Sportive today.
Only did 35 miles in the lovely lanes of the Surrey Hill to the west of Guildford - much nicer than my usual roads.
Did a sedate 10 miles home afterwards, and now feel exhausted.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jul 2017)

cubey said:


> A friend at work told me of this gentle climb, listen to my gasping at the end.................... he is no long'er a friend.



About 450 metres at 9.2% - a significant climb, but not a real _killer_ hill. Your problem was going up it a bit too fast and trying to tell us all about it at the same time!


----------



## rugby bloke (24 Jul 2017)

On Saturday morning I did my final long(ish) ride before RideLondon, decided to go out on my new favourite route. From Cogenhoe, towards Grendon before turning right and the first climb of the day up to Castle Ashby. After a bit of a blow it was off across the fields to Easton Maudit and Bozeat before what should be a fast decent to Hinwick. It should be a fast decent but the road condition is truly appalling, most of the time you need to ride close to the centre line to find smooth tarmac. The road is an approach to Santa Pod Raceway, which may or not have something to do with it. Back out across the fields again into Wollaston, down Bell End (snigger, snigger) and across another stretch of terrible tarmac to the big climb of the day - Doddington Hill - a mighty hill, topping out at 8 % ! Huge by local standards ! A bit more of a blow was required after conquering it. More rolling hills takes you to Wilby and then Mears Ashby, before the highlight of the day . A 3.5 mile dash, slightly downhill to Little Horrowden. There is something about this road the makes cycling easy and I can even average over 20 mph for the whole section. 

After the fun comes the pain and that comes in the form of a long uphill drag through Orlingbury and over the A43, certainly not averaging 20 mph at this point ! A quick decent and steepish climb takes you into Harrington and then onto Walgrave. It is very pretty and properly Northamptonshire countryside, I would recommend it as cycling country. The road from Walgrave to Holcott is another rollercoster and the lumpyness continues from Holcott to Moulton. 

Coffee and cake was planned after 34 miles in Moulton but disaster - the coffee venue is closed ..... in a daze of disappointment I cycle onwards. Back over the A43 again to Overstone and the long drag up to Sywell. I turn onto the Earls Barton road and its very much the home stretch. Through the fields to Earls Barton, here I opt to go down the old Northampton road and through reasonably maintained cycle underpass to get past the A45. Soon I'm back on the Whiston road and the final climb home to Cogenhoe.

44 miles, almost averaged 16 mph , so positively flying. Even better, it was probably the driest 3 hours of the weekend.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2017)

I got out this afternoon for that rare thing; a cycle ride with my brother.

He picked the route which was quite flexible and consisted a lot of "we haven't been that way for a while have we?", which was quite enjoyable.

We started off, as many of our rides do, by heading for Condover initially. Here we found the way we'd intended closed for road works so went through the village where Doug decided to carry on up the hill to Berriewood. We stayed on this road through the dip and the next climb to Frodeseley where we turned right heading towards Longnor. A left turn was taken at the crossroads and Lawley was next, along with three decent climbs, the second of which over Hoar Edge was a bit of a struggle for Doug.

At Chatwall we took a left and managed to get seperated for a bit. I stopped for a photo and told Doug to take the next left but to wait by the junction where I'd catch him up. Photo taken I got to the junction but Doug wasn't there. It's a bit of a standing joke that he has a bad sense of direction so I wondered whether he'd missed the turn and carried on.  The 'phone signal up here is pretty ropey so I couldn't get hold of him to find out where he was and had to make a decision to head down the steep hill in the direction we'd intended to go and hope that I wouldn't have to turn around and climb back up it.

Fortunately Doug had gone the right way and I caught up with him at Causewaywood Farm. The little valley that this lane runs along reminds me slightly of Lake District rides - I think due to the stone buildings and the way it undulates. Very nice.

After some more undulating riding we ended up at Acton Burnell where there is a stretch on the way to Pitchford where you can normally get up some good speed. Not today though as we had a brisk headwind and Doug was starting to flag due to all the climbing earlier.

On the approach to Cantlop we were discussing the route back. I thought the direct way would be best but Doug wanted to go on past Betton Abbotts and Betton Strange, then along Oteley Road and back via Meole Brace. It's his party so I just followed but I could see he was struggling on the hills and making the most of any freewheeling.

We made it back alright though and Doug had a grin at the end so appears to have enjoyed. 22.5 miles this time at 10.5 mph average.





Change of plan at Condover.





Off the beaten track on the way to Lawley.





Doug tackles the second hairpin.





After the climb you drop into a quite pretty valley (why do power lines always spoil the shot though?)





The big climb of the day. It's a lot steeper than it appears in this photo.





View from a gateway near Chatwall.





Drink stop before we descend into Acton Burnell.


----------



## Old jon (24 Jul 2017)

A bright morning out there. OK I can cope with bright, I think. Thoughts of riding through Barwick in Elmet the downhill way had been ignited by reading of @NorthernDave 's ride recently, and it has been a while since I rode that way. I was not as bright as the morning, it seems.

The average jaunt through Holbeck was interrupted by a loose screw. The front light mount had decided to do this, annoying, is it not? So I stopped to tighten the thing. I had intended to turn onto Crown Point Road from Great Wilson Street, forgot it totally and travelled one lane further right as if I was heading to Cinder Bridge and points Oulton ish. Realised at the end of Black Bull Street and decided to defer to my subconscious. After all, it was doing the map reading! So, John o ‘Gaunts, Oulton and the roundabout. Straight on there and left at the next to aim for Castleford. The last time I rode this way I was with gears, so to speak. This time I was on the fixed. I think my subconscious may have fallen out with me. To Castleford is pretty much OK, through the centre and turn left to cross the river, by ‘eck, that bridge is steep! And quite a few other bits of the A 656 past Ledston Luck and on to Peckfield Bar seemed a bit more up than I remembered. Anyway, it is all about the exercise and stuff. Straight across the Bar, and along to the right turn for Micklefield.



Ride along what used to be the A 1, no detours until Aberford where I turned left, up and downery in prospect to reach Barwick, road works traffic lights on the uphill approach, followed by Scholes, just the way Scholes always is. A short stretch of A 64 to Thorner Lane, the procession of Skeltons Lane, Red Hall Lane and Boot Hill leading to what could be called the Roundhay slalom, Crown Point Bridge and through Hunslet to home. Thirty two and a quarter miles, fair weather and a smile inducing ride. Wonderful for a Monday.

Newish squiggles from the Garmin.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Jul 2017)

Very pleasant day out there apart from a very stiff wind. I decided to take to a standard route but ride in the opposite direction as there would be more shelter on the return leg. My pace was quite brisk with the assistance of the tail wind. At the turn around at Highleadon my pace dropped. Uphill and into the wind as this section wasn't well sheltered it was just keep on plugging away. The shelter arrived at Upleadon as did the steepest section. I was expecting it to be fairly tough up to Camer's Green but it didn't transpire. Nevertheless I opted for the hedges of the Castlemorton lanes before taking the standard return from Danemoor Cross. I do believe the wind had dropped. Well who would have thought that would happen! 50 smiles.


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jul 2017)

So my plan was to get in a big 70 miler or so last week prior to next Sundays RideLondon. Found a nice looking route someone had made going south from Manchester to Jodrell Bank discovery centre and looping west and back.

So set off later than planned, but with enough time to take it easy and still get to the cafe at Jodrell before 4.30pm when they closed. The route was initially beset by lots of traffic - it was 2pm on a Wednesday afternoon but felt like 5pm on a Friday! Finally getting south of Heald Green I started hitting the country lanes of the route.

Nice lovely _quiet _country lanes...lovely. I have to hand it to the fella who did the route, bar the start and getting back from Altrincham the route was nigh on perfect, with barely any cars for the most part and lots of lovely scenery, first of near Alderley Edge's "Edge".






Then finding a village with an awful lot of awards....






(Show offs)

Then yet more beautiful country lanes....






I realised at one point I was stopping so much for photos I was probably not doing much exercise, and was starting to run a tad late for Joddrell. So my planned easy stroll turned into something like a Sagan breakaway (if someone had slashed both of Sagans tyres first).

Stopped for one last pic of the Lovell telescope at Joddrell Bank in the background...






Upon getting to the entrance with 20 minutes spare I noticed the barriers were down. Pressing the intercom button a voice told me they had closed early! 

Explaining I had cycled 35 miles to get a picture they let me crawl unceremoniously under the barrier to get closer for a picture. I couldn't get into the compound to get a nice view from below, so the closest I got was this...






I negotiated through the open kitchen door for some water and off I went taking in whatever pics I could of the massive War of the Worlds looking beast.











Continuing along the route I was acutely aware the weather forecast was rain and probable heavy thunderstorms, but I minded more the fact I had missed out on a nice cup of tea and sandwich.

That was until I hit Goostrey and an odd looking newsagents with giant words COFFEE on the side caught my eye. Brakes slammed, wallet out, and a cup of tea and sausage roll was mine to behold!






Crossed over the M6 a couple of times, the first it looked fairly quiet, the other it looked like the M6.






Started to rain by this point, so jacket on for a bit, until I got hot and took it off. Started to feel a bit leggy around Dunham Massey so stopped for a minute for one last photo...






The last few miles were uneventful but busy again with traffic, no thunderstorm came, and even the light rain stopped so was quite happy in the end.

I just need to leave the house a little earlier when I go visiting Tripods.

66.7 miles @14.9 on the Cannondale Synapse with a couple of k climbing. Didn't go as easy as I planned so my HR was through the roof!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1091677425


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2017)

Just back from my second ride of the day. @gavgav came to pick his bike up and take it for a shakedown ride so I joined him for part of it. Out to Condover again on fairly quiet roads then along the lanes a bit until we parted at the junction for Allfield. The altered handlebar height seems to meet approval and Gav commented a couple of times about the gear shifts feeling nice and smooth again. (Feels smug )

After we parted I headed back towards Lyth Hill and over the top where I grabbed a couple of photos of the countryside lit up by the evening sun.

8.3 miles at 13.4 mph average.


----------



## gavgav (24 Jul 2017)

You may remember I popped the Cube up to @Rickshaw Phil's last week, for his expertise in giving it the annual service.

Phil picked me up, this evening, to enable me to collect the serviced bike and give it a test ride home. He'd done an excellent job as always and suitable payment was made . There was also a slightly new rising position for me to try, with the handlebars flipped on the stem, to try and make it slightly less upright, now that I'm used to a lower position on the Forme.

Phil joined me for part of the test route, just in case any adjustments were needed, but none were and it rode very smoothly.

It was a glorious sunny evening, fabulous clear views of the Stretton hills, with any wind being mostly behind us and it had died down considerably from earlier in the day.

We left the village, crossing easily onto the A49, where the traffic gave us loads of room (wish it was like that every time!!) and over to Condover. We joined Lyons Lane and met 2 farm vehicles, which necessitated us pulling well into the side, 1 tractor pulling a very pointy looking machine, followed by a large Combine Harvester .

Phil left me at the Allfield turn, to head home and I continued on to Betton Abbots and back to mine.

7.9 miles at 13.2mph avg (that's near to my average on the Carbon! Not sure I could match it on a long ride though)

Edit:- Forgot to say that the slightly lower handlebar position feels better


----------



## Simontm (24 Jul 2017)

Kind of a tale of two rides today. After a weekend of birthdays and para-athletics was looking forward to the ride today. Unfortunately my novice mate was a bit under the weather so the planned 30m ended up 16m and a beer. 
16m 1:10




Not satisfied with this I ended up doing a quick 20m on the old route over to Richmond, Kew, Brentford where I didn't realise there was a cyclist waiting to turn right as I was overtaking a bus so had to jump back in behind the bus. The car behind came up to me and the passenger sing-songingly said: 'Did you pass your cycling proficiency?' I just said: 'Ah, got caught out back there, sorry bout that.' Which I think surprised her. Suspect she wanted an argument...the answer btw is no, I didn't pass the test 
Back through Hampton and into the village where the single lane road out (thanks to parked cars) quite often means cars having to wait as oncoming cars head into the lane to get through. One Cyclist wasn't having this and caused the oncoming driving instructor to brake sharply and the cyclist shouted that the driver didn't have the right of way.  

20m 1:16


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2017)

The weather didnt look too promising at 5.15 this morning, but by 10.am it was sunny and warm




Went my usual route down the B4404 towards Mach.





I found a new little lane to bimble down as well.








lovely weather today despite nearly being taken out by an old lady reversing out of a parking space at the Dr's surgery, and nearly being run off the road by a delivery driver, who in fact had just delivered a parcel to my home. 

Fabulous day, great weather and 18 miles done today.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2017)

A short ride for me this morning, 44 miles to Harvey's Coffee Cabin at Twycross. grey and overcast at first but brightening up later, the ride was a tad lumpy in places but very enjoyable, I need to find more pace on the climbs from somewhere, I'm going well on the flat bits but I'm very slow on the lumpy bits.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16339659


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2017)

There was a good forecast for today with , warmth and light winds so I decided to get out for a long ride. I used the Dawes and headed south to Ludlow taking in Condover, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Wall, over Wenlock Edge via Westhope and Seifton Batch, then down through Culmington and Bromfield before heading in to Ludlow via the bridleway through Oakly Park.

The ride was uneventful apart from having to give way to a few tractors and a combine harvester. The scenery was fabulous with the time of year and in this weather and there were a few other cyclists out and about.

Having reached Ludlow I had a bite to eat with a view at Dinham then did a short lap of the town before heading out again onto one of the quieter roads north.

I may have pressed on a little too hard in the first half of the ride and was finding the hills needed a bit of effort heading north. I got on fairly well though going through Petton (another combine harvester on the way) and Broadstone to my second climb of Wenlock Edge past Wilderhope Manor and into Longville.

Finally I headed past Church Preen School and Kenley back to Acton Burnell passing a two cycling groups and a couple who were attending to a mechanical (I asked if they were okay) as well as a few lone riders.

This is the longest ride to date on my new Brooks. I was very pleased to find it comfortable straight out of the box but this ride has shown that it does still breaking in as it was feeling very firm by the 50 mile mark. As a result the last bit to home wasn't that quick.

Nearing home I knew I wasn't far off a metric century so I went over Lyth Hill to add a little bit to be sure.

A fraction over 63 miles for the day at 13.8 mph average.





At the bottom of the Folly Bank climb with Caer Caradoc in the background.





Cardington





On the lanes after Wall under Heywood.





Entering the Oakly Park Estate via the main gate. (The exit was through the pig farm.)





Ludlow Castle and the former Mr Underhill's (now up for sale if you've got a spare million or two) by the river.





An alternative view including Dinham Bridge, from the bench where I stopped for my sandwich.





Very narrow streets in Ludlow.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There was a good forecast for today with , warmth and light winds so I decided to get out for a long ride. I used the Dawes and headed south to Ludlow taking in Condover, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Wall, over Wenlock Edge via Westhope and Seifton Batch, then down through Culmington and Bromfield before heading in to Ludlow via the bridleway through Oakly Park.
> 
> The ride was uneventful apart from having to give way to a few tractors and a combine harvester. The scenery was fabulous with the time of year and in this weather and there were a few other cyclists out and about.
> 
> ...




I must admit, my brooks is getting better and better. I love it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I must admit, my brooks is getting better and better. I love it.


This one does have a lot of promise and I've done less than 200 miles on it so far so know it'll improve as I rack up a bit more mileage.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jul 2017)

It was a lovely Afternoon so I extended my usual 7 mile commute to a longer 40 mile ride.
Heading from Thorpe Arch to Tadcaster and on to Bolton Percy for a photo outside D'Oyly's Tea Rooms, very cycle friendly and great Cafetière coffee in bone China cups, very twee, I can highly recommend it if you are passing.
Continuing on to Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis and then joined the Sustrans cycle path and another photo opportunity to Riccall and Barlby crossing the Ouse via the old swing bridge in Selby.
Turning Right after the bridge onto Wistow and then Biggin and home via Ulleskelf.

It's my 4th and longest ride on this new Brooks B17 saddle and it wasn't quite as comfortable tonight, I'm going to bear with it, I've always wanted one and I really like how it looks on the bike. I'm sure it will be fine after a few months bedding in but it did feel rather hard for the last 15 miles.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

When today's cool and damp morning turned into a lovely sunny afternoon, it would've been rude *not* to have gone out for a ride. I had planned on visiting some friends in Mepal, but that didn't happen in the end. As there wasn't much in the way of wind, it didn't matter where I chose to go, so went as my whim took me.

In this case, it took me through Downham Common and along Black Bank to Littleport. Loads of those teeny black bugs around, so glad to have those glasses. From there I took a left on the roundabout and joined the A10 for the drag up to Sandhill Bridge. Over the bridge across the river and right on the roundabout to go along Branch Bank.

Stopped for some M&Ms at the Swan on the Water (used to be the Black Horse back in the day) before continuing all the way along Branch Bank and Padnal Bank to Queen Adelaide. From there it's through Ely via High Barns and Stour Green along the shared cycle path. Took advantage of a nice sun trap to have a drink and a banana.  Then it's across the A10, past the new leisure village and up the climb to Orwell Pit before dropping down into Downham.

Usually I turn for home at this point, but as I still had some time to play with, I climbed up the hill into the village instead, rode all the way to the Hythe and indulged in my favourite way to tackle Mill Hill i.e. zipping down it at a good rate of knots. From there, it's past Adventurer's Drove and Corkers Crisps and into Pymoor. A right turn takes me past the cricket ground and onto O Furlong, and then it's the short stretch through Dunkirk and home. 

Saw nine cyclists out and about, all except one in the latter half of the ride. Most were commuters, but did see several chaps out on their roadies going much faster than me.  Traffic was very considerate today which makes a change, but some of the roads were tricky to negotiate due to the amount of gravel washed onto them by the rain.

Also seemed to be a day for those big fat hairy dark brown caterpillars to be crossing roads. Saw loads of them.

22 miles in around an hour and three quarters, which is rather good for me. Still a bit of petrol left in the tank at the end, so wound up a couple of sprints in the last mile home just for fun. Still sitting here with a big grin on my face.


----------



## Buck (25 Jul 2017)

After Saturday's Humber Bridge Hundred I fancied a short ride out and with the weather forecast looking less favourable for later in the week it was on for tonight!

Nothing exciting to report - a steady evening ride on one of my usual routes but the legs did feel a little heavy and tired from Saturday  so not a fast ride by any stretch.

The sky was turning a lovely shade of red so i stopped for a quick photo - said hi to another cyclist heading in the opposite direction and said hi to him later when i met him again on my return leg !!






12.1 miles with 800ft of elevation
https://www.strava.com/activities/1101387894


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2017)

Pleasant ride yesterday to pick up some bits and pieces from Duston Bakery, 












then on to meet up with some mates and the Trail Dawg that one of the chaps is training to follow a wheel from behind, not in front 

They were off shift yesterday, but, sadly I had to leave them to enjoy Harleston Firs for the rest of the morning while I pedalled back home for lunch, shower and w*rk 

21 miles in decent weather, carrying my heavy duty lock plus shopping on the way back 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1100457906


----------



## Basil.B (26 Jul 2017)

Did 29 miles on a nice sunny afternoon yesterday on my singlespeed.
Haven't been out on my Giant TCR this year yet.


----------



## Donger (26 Jul 2017)

Ah, that's better! Thought I wasn't going to get a ride in today, what with all the thundery weather. Then it suddenly cleared up, just after I'd taken the missus in to town to meet her "ladies who lunch". Took advantage of her being off getting pickled with a bunch of cackling women to grab a quick 15 miler down the lanes. Lovely just to get the legs moving and the lungs working again. Sunshine, Fresh air. Birdsong. All is well with the world. Now it's time to pretend I've been doing some gardening. (Will drop a few weeds strategically on the patio).
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Old jon (26 Jul 2017)

Wetnesday. I know it has been done before, but it was wet. No reason not to ride of course, apart from the double negative. I just hope I wrote that right. Just as I reached the end of the drive on my return, the Garmin ticked to exactly thirty one miles. I know Garmins don’t tick but that is what it felt like . . .

 Start from the beginning, I suppose. I wheeled out the clean and shiny Ellis Briggs this morning, and headed off for the meander around Holbeck leading to Crown Point Bridge and the climb up Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock. Tailwind assistance was obvious, and welcome of course, though not so effective when climbing the big Hill of Boot a little later. Cross the Ring Road and take the right turn onto Red Hall Lane, it is a long time since I have ridden along Coal Road and I resisted the temptation again this morning. Skeltons Lane and left onto the first Thorner Lane of the ride. A quick whizz down Sandhills is always fun, through the village and turn left onto Milner Lane and the surprisingly steep little climb to the second Thorner Lane today. The ride along to East Rigton was damp, but still fun, and just about traffic free. Until climbing away from Rigton Green and a large bit of farm transport blotted out most of the view. The video shows it well.



Along the ridge top to the descent to Jewitt Lane, further down that lane to Collingham and turn right on the A 58 all the way to Wattle Syke. I had intended to ride all the way to the Wetherby roundabout but having a clear shot at the right turn could not be missed. A relatively easy navigation of the roundabouts followed and Boston Spa was reached. Again, the right turn for Clifford was an easy choice. I do like that stretch of road. Bramham. Infested by signs for the upcoming festival, at times I think the village has lost something or another. I maybe need to stop for a pint or many sometime. The ride to Thorner is enjoyable though, and the breeze was cross with me. Not as cross as the driver of the articulated wagon who followed me down Church Hill, he or she had to slow down rather a lot approaching the bend at the bottom. The wagon caught up three quarters of the way through Thorner. I rode up Sandhills, its slower that way, turned right for the other two lanes and away home in the usual tyre tracks down Boot Hill, along to the clock at Oakwood and through Leeds. More grins ‘cos of the Garmin and it was good to dry off. A fun ride.

Abstract riding, documented by Garmin.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jul 2017)

Just some utility riding today as I needed to visit the bank. I used the knockabout bike as it was easy to get out and had a brisk tailwind on the way into town. Traffic was bad so I was glad to be on the bike rather than stuck in the queues.

On the way back I headed through The Quarry. Plenty of people out and about for a stroll by the river. The preparations for the Flower Show are underway already (the show isn't until the second weekend in August). It was harder work on the way back due to the wind.

7.5 miles at 12.1 mph average.





Looking across The Quarry to St. Chads and the first marquee for the show is already up.


----------



## Simontm (26 Jul 2017)

My week of tapering continued after a quick stop at Paul's Cycles to book in bike for pre-Ride check up tomorrow.
Up Ditton hill, over Tolworth and into New Malden. Onto the A3, or rather next to it for a sprint up to Roehampton and over to Putney where I thought I may as well do the last segment of the 100.
Kings Rd, Embankment up to Lambeth where thanks to the roadworks was diverted through Marsham St so decided to Horseguards it to the Mall.
From there ducked down to Chelsea Bridge, through Battersea Park, onto Wandsworth and Wimbledon. All with a south westerly and drizzle which was fun.
Back through New Malden, Kingston then a quick stop and coffee at my dad's so I could pick up my uncle's keys for Saturday night then home.
35m, 2:20


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jul 2017)

Fitted a new chain, cassette, rear disc brake rotor and pads to the Cube this morning and then, to bed everything in, I took it out for a leisurely 12 mile meander on and off road around Trimley, Walton and Felixstowe including a bit of shopping on the way.

So differnt to yesterday's 40 mile fast run on the Ventus, but just as enjoyable.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2017)

Just a quick three mile bimble to satisfy my curiosity after my neighbour and I had a debate over disappearing roads...


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jul 2017)

Normally go out Weds am, however rain forecast so went o the gym on to have a go on the Wattbike


----------



## Old jon (27 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just a quick three mile bimble to satisfy my curiosity after my neighbour and I had a debate over disappearing roads...


Hang on, you cannot leave it dangling . . .

Please tell us more.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2017)

Heading out in about 15 minutes, still not decided which direction to head

It's my last day of freedom, before I have to pick wife & daughter up from Yeadon airport, after their fortnight away


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Heading out in about 15 minutes, still not decided which direction to head
> It's my last day of freedom, before I have to pick wife & daughter up from Yeadon airport, after their fortnight away


Didn't get far, but it was wet. Very.
I rode up to the Hospital, to visit a friend (ex Nurse) who was admitted last night, as a patient
She was asleep when I arrived, & it was very tempting to go & 'borrow' the white-board markers & give her a face-paint

Oddly enough, when her husband arrived a bit later, he asked me if I'd done it (because he would have done)


Then..... on the way home, a creak that's evaded my searching for a couple of weeks, finally revealed its whereabouts
(I thought it was the BB bearings)





Thankfully, I was less than 200yards from home, when it sheared, *and*, there was no following traffic that could have ran over my lovely 'Flite' saddle
I had a spare seat-pin, in the shed, so a straight swap, of the bolt & clamp took less time, than unscrewing the light holder & swinging it aside


----------



## Fonze (27 Jul 2017)

My ride today consisted of avoiding a car overtaking a bus , although I hugged the curb to the pavement , the old f@@k**r decided not to look at me and chatter with his passenger until he nearly touched my front tyre with his bumper ..
Fist shaking , I wasn't best pleased .. and pretty shook up ..
Most cars on my rides I feel give a good distance and it's not really bothered me of late as I'm not someone who's been road riding for long , but I have the feeling a few near misses of late will ultimately lead to a clip by a vehicle ..


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2017)

Old jon said:


> Hang on, you cannot leave it dangling . . .
> 
> Please tell us more.



Since I first came out this way, I've always wondered why there was a discrepancy in some of the road names and why some seemed to be missing - there were once seven Droves in total, but now there are only four of them.

My neighbour insisted that they are still roads in use for public access using motor vehicles. The current maps disagree.

One is still marked as a track on the OS map, but it's no longer named as a Drove and is only accessible via private property - a goods yard for a local haulage firm. So suspect it's permissive access as opposed to public.

Another is not marked on the OS map at all. It is now just a field boundary that is used for machinery access. You can see where someone's garden used to be as there are two cherry trees growing in the hedgerow about 30m away from the road it once formed a junction with. I called up the local authority's master map for public rights of way and it doesn't exist on that, so on that basis, it must now be private land.

The third is actually now a public footpath.

We had £20 riding on it that he could still drive his car down all of them.


----------



## Old jon (27 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Since I first came out this way, I've always wondered why there was a discrepancy in some of the road names and why some seemed to be missing - there were once seven Droves in total, but now there are only four of them.
> 
> My neighbour insisted that they are still roads in use for public access using motor vehicles. The current maps disagree.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I was, naturally, interested. Could be interesting, riding along a disappeared road!!
Enjoy spending the £20!
jon


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2017)

Old jon said:


> Thanks for that, I was, naturally, interested. Could be interesting, riding along a disappeared road!!
> Enjoy spending the £20!
> jon



YVW xxx 

The National Library of Scotland has a map archive with a really cool feature that lets you overlay old maps (1880s thru to 1960s) over current aerial photography. Was amazing to see how much the area has changed over the years.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jul 2017)

3 rides on this new tandem and there has been rain on all of them!

We did a Gransdens loop, so the first 10 miles was in to a headwind. This new bike is so much quicker to ride, bigger wheels, lighter frame etc so we were flying.
Once in Great Gransdens we went to look at Lindas house (works with Mrs Dave) as her house has just been re thatched






Nice gaff eh?

On the way back, approaching the maggot farm we saw a rainbow 





From Little Gransden to Longstowe we were in a light shower, more cooling than anything.

So just over 20 miles at an average of 15.9mph without going mad. It would have been 10/11 on the Thorn.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1104434398


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Jul 2017)

Margaret PR and me only today. We took a fairly standard run out to Pendock and then on down for Blackwells End and Highleadon. The plan was to head into GV territory for Birdwood and Northwood Green. Today we turned away for Blaisdon for the very under used Velthouse lane. Indeed I think this is the first time I'd ever ridden it in this direction. We emerged onto the main Monmouth road to turn uphill for Hart's Barn. It was quite busy with the lunchtime rush but we got a table in the garden. We had just got our order served when on came one of the forecast showers. We grabbed a sunshade - well they do work as umbrellas too. That shower passed over eventually and out came the sun

Cafe legs screamed as we set off uphill for Mitcheldean where we could leave the main road behind. The ride up onto the first ridge is superb when the air is clear as the views out to the Welsh hills dominates. We could also see our second ridge curving away and to our right May Hill popped into view. On the Linton ridge we could see way over to the Malverns on our left and on our right the Welsh hills were still magnificent. The Marcles lay ahead. What a superb bit of unknown and quiet lane. At Linton we took an unusual jink by Tedgewood. I'm not sure I've ever actually ridden those two lanes. Soon enough we were on very familiar territory for Kempley and Dymock. On the run for Ryton I decided on a whim to jink to Brooms Green from where it became a standard run back through the Castlemorton lanes. At Tunnel Hill we paused to say our goodbyes. Three steam engines came passed. A Traction engine and two Rollers. There's a Steam rally at Welland so plenty more to view there this weekend. I jinked around the rally site to stay out of the way as it gets quite busy with folks turning up for the weekend. All good tho' as that's extra miles. 75 smiles on this one.


----------



## hondated (27 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4877881, member: 9609"]I just love the roads round here, 42 mile the night and I think I was just passed by 5 cars
sometimes I think I could just pedal my bike for ever more

View attachment 361876


View attachment 361877


View attachment 361875
nearly got flattened here, a few days old calf suddenly popped out of the side, the mother panicked and ran at me, thankfully she stopped when I yelled at her 

View attachment 361873

View attachment 361874
[/QUOTE]
Love the bike a real cyclist obviously.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jul 2017)

Another slower ride toay, this time on the Giant flat bar. I needed to book the car in to have the hatch struts replaced (Mazda recall), but rather than make a short phone call, I decided to cycle up to the dealer to make the booking and then carry on where the mood took me. 

In the end the route was very similar to the one I took on Tuesday when on the Ventus - Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton and Bramford (where an extra loop was added), a stop for a photo for the "bike in front of a gate thread"




then into Claydon 




where I took an off road shortcut to Westerfield and into Rushmere St Andrew and shelter under the trees near the duck pond while a heavy shower passed. The duck pond appears to have been used by someone to empty the contents of their garden pond as there's at least 3 large carp(?) and a vast number of goldfish of various sizes. One of the big ones seems not long for this world due to a kink in its back as can be seen here on the left




They appear to be a decent size (with a duck for comparison below), but the pond is severly clogged up with weeds and other debris as a tree was blown into it earlier in the year and only the trunk & larger branches were removed, plus the only source of fresh water is road run off and rain.




Once the rain had stopped I set off for home on the usual route via Bucklesham and the sun finally came out for what seemed like the first time this week just as I put the bike into the shed.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1104380708


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2017)

I got out with Doug again today for an ill advised ride. The forecast looked alright with it dry for the morning then rain from about 2pm but when we were ready to set out there were dark clouds to the west.

After waiting around for an hour and only getting drizzle in that time I suggested packing waterproofs and just going for it anyway so we did.

The aim was to do another hilly ride so we headed over Lyth Hill and on our way to Oaks. On the climb up Lyth Hill there was an unusual amount of traffic. There is a set of roadworks on the A49 and it had backed up so far that people were coming over the hill to jump the queue. When we got to the top we could see that it was backed up to the junction for Stapleton - a good two miles of standing traffic.

Dropping down through Exfords Green and onto Long Lane, the drizzle was back and at the end of Long Lane the waterproofs were dragged out. We had a slow but steady climb to Oaks, then dropped down to Wrentnall to tackle the two steep climbs of the day on the back road to Pulverbatch.

The heavy drizzle didn't let up and when we got to Wilderley we chose to head back along Wilderley Lane to Stapleton rather than carrying on to Dorrington as per the original plan. This was a nice long stretch of downhill which helped a lot with the very slow average speed we'd managed so far.

The roads were bone dry at Stapleton but we weren't and we could see that the next lot of rain was rolling in so we headed back over Lyth Hill and made use of a shortcut on the way home.

18.2 miles at 10.4 mph average Drying off now





Crossing Lyth Hill at the start. Dry at the moment.





A few people rat-running.





Up at the top of the hill Doug grabs a photo.





Oaks and the weather has deteriorated.





En route to Wilderley. On a clear day you can see the view.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (28 Jul 2017)

One day in July, in the land of Valleys & Dragons 

Just over a year or so ago upon completing a very pleasurable ride from Seascale to Whitby on a sunny day in June with Open Cycling who organised the “Coast to Coast in Day”, there on my screen was a promotion for 2017 “Wales in a Day” to which the words “not a chance” were heard to leave my lips.

Each time I opened my computer the promotional adverts seemed to follow me, enticing my interest and “could I do it” thoughts started to creep in, 185miles + start and finish mileage and between 4500 & 5000m of ascent all in one day.

In a mad rush of blood to the head, I pressed the keys and I was entered for the 2017 “wales in a day” ride.

So as not to suffer the day on my own I passed on all the plus points of a day’s riding the lush Welsh Valleys to my mate Andy who was taken in hook line and sinker, so had someone to complain to on the way about the climbing and distance left to the finish.

On the morning of 21st of July this year we were up bright and early to drive to Chepstow, drop the car off and get on the train back up to Caernarfon, it only goes to Bangor as they must have ran out of line or interest when it was built, and so a bus was enlisted to get to the start.

After smoothly registering at the rugby club and watching those who chose to use the coach transfer taking their bikes out of bike boxes and assemble then in a field I was glad I chose the train and not the coach.

So there we were on the 22nd at 3am in the morning waking to the buzz of the alarm and a cup of coffee, getting quickly dressed and tip toeing down the stairs, which seemed a bit academic as most of the hotels other occupants were doing the same.










The day started inside the formidable Caernarfon castle, how forward thinking of King Edward I in 1283 to have the forethought to build such an impressive place for the start of our ride.

Off we went from the start at 4.15 on a bright moon lit night, off uphill as with most rides that start from the coast seem inevitable to do, up to Llanberis and the Pen-y-pass, over the top past the youth hostel and off down to Capel Curig before cycling through a normally traffic choked Betws-y-coed and on to our first stop of the day at Conwy Falls Café, entering to the unmistakable smell of bacon butties and porridge.






After eating it was off onto the B4406 towards Penmachno the second big climb of the day, up through the forest and onto the climb, a pretty easy one as it was early in the day with no real steep parts just a long (7.7km 4.8mile) climb, rising up from the trees and vegetation to become moorland at the very top.

Sat near the top was one of the Open cycling photographers so it was breath in and smile time.








Over the moors on narrow roads bereft of cars the sun was now out and the day warming up, on we went following the signs for Bala.

On the drop down to the lake I was looking forward to the second stop and some more food and coffee, we were not disappointed with the selection and quantity.

As with the last stop they had a big monitor up showing the position on the road of all the other riders, it was good to see where we were in relation to all the other riders.

The pattern of “After a feed station comes a big climb” seemed to be emerging, and we were not to be disappointed as the road pitched up and off we went on to through Rhos –y-Gwaliau and as we rounded the corner got our first glimpse of the top of the Hirnant, a long straight climb showing your way all the way to its top before you have even started the climb.

After 8.7km / 5.4mile climbing again we were given great views from the top, to be followed by a fast descent down to and along the banks of Lake Vyrnwy which is spectacular.

Upon reaching 100 Houses and the next food stop the time and distance was starting to tell, with cyclists walking about with a lot less sparkle than at previous feed stations, but again great food and lots of coffee or Tea.






The Garmin was on its last legs so I took this opportunity to plug into the power pack I had carried all day and was pretty much back to full charge before we set off on the next leg, I am not sure if this was down to a fast charging power pack or a slow willingness to get back on the bike.



Next up was Gospel pass and as Thomas Gray wrote “ignorance is bliss” and not being familiar with the climb this proved a meaningful quote, but before we got to the pass there was a hill that must be up there with the steepest and baddest in the land, not many got up this beast of a hill , being not only steep but soooo long.



This was just a taste of the pass we were heading towards and as we got on to the bottom section and it ramped up and up it was time for a walk, and to be honest walking up through the trees on a very pleasant evening with not a breath of wind listening to the brook babble and birds twitter it was quite enjoyable.

As the ascent eased off I was back on the bike and set off up to the top.

Gospel pass is a legendry cat 2 climb and rises to 458m over 8.8km /5.5mile and has more than its fair share of sheep.

If the ascent was enjoyable it did not carry on as the descent was a series of twists and bends leading into a tiny track under the trees with mud and gravel covering most of the road, this seemed to go on for ever as the road twisted its way down towards Abergavenny in which I thought I would find the last food stop (it turned out to be another twenty minutes past the centre) and the previously advertised pizza as the special of the night.

It was on this slow descent I started to work out the time and distance to the hotel which had a time of 11pm for last check-ins, as I tried to make my cotton wool fuzzy brain work it out and it became clear there was more distance than time available between us.



So as I sat eating Pizza in the last food stop thinking about which park bench I might be sleeping on that night, we decided it was just going to be a dash for the cash, or in this case a bed.

The last 26miles from the stop to the finish are probably the hardest and fastest I have ever done, after spinning up a long hill from the last food stop it was head down and hitting 30mph all the way along the tops and then flat out down towards the coast at Chepstow, and just to be sure I went straight to the hotel and checked in before going back to the route and to the finish.

As a cruel last twist the finish had been moved from the castle which is situated at the *bottom *of the hill in Chepstow to St Johns on the hill which was at the *top* of the next hill, so even though it was no mountain, after 185 miles it was down into the granny gear and a slow crawl up to the entrance, to be replaced by an instant return of energy when the finish line came into view.









Looking back on the day it was an epic of a journey, a whole country in one day and seeing it in detail on a bike using small lanes is the best way to see the countryside and (hardly any cars all day) it will stay in the memory for a long long time.

This was my longest day in the saddle, as I’m sure it was for the majority of riders on the event, but the sense of achievement and reward it has given is immense.

If you were to ask should I do this ride, I would not be so keen to say YES as much as I would to the “Coast to Coast in a Day” (again by Open Cycling) but if you want to do something that will put a smile on your face for a very long time then go for it .





Figures by Garmin

Distance 186.3 (including my excursion to the hotel on the way to the finish)

Time 18hrs .33mm , moving time 13hrs 55min @ 12.1mph av
Started @ 4.15am , finished at 10.45pm 

So to Wales a big fat “Diolch”, I would love to do it all again but not all in the same day next time

Some photos of the day from the Open Cycling website


----------



## DiddlyDodds (28 Jul 2017)

A few more from the day


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jul 2017)

Did a really good ride

Headed via Wraysbury, Datchet, Elton and Dorney to Maidenhead.
Somewhere on the way, when stopping at roadworks, the Garmin locked up.
I had to forcibly reboot it. First bit of the ride was not lost but had to start the second bit of the ride as a new ride.

From Maidenhead went to Bray, and Holyport, somewhere around there I lost the route, but rather than cut across, I retraced my steps and picked up the route ok.

Kept on the A330 (which is the bottom part of the Drift Road loop)' coming off on Lovel Road to the road skirting Windsor Great Park, as I always say, it is a bit up and down. On reaching the A30, immediately turned of to Virginia Water and Thorpe to Chertsey and then home

Ther was a bit of a Wind and some parts were inevitably against.
Crossing Dorney Common there were strong gusts from the side, causing me and bike to bank suddenly.

Managed to keep up a really good pace.

38.8 miles in total @ 17.44 mph.
794 feet climbed 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1105392400 for the first 6.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1105393975 for the next 32.4

Pleased at my increasing speed


----------



## Old jon (28 Jul 2017)

Its Friday! A good excuse for a ride today. The grey cell had already devised a route, all by itself, before I thought to check the tyre pressures. It ( grey cell ) had also remembered I had to deliver some bits in Headingley, so the early bit of the ride was in that direction.

So, tyre pressures checked, all the usual stuff fitted to the fixed and off I went. The bottom end of Dewsbury Road has just had a cycle track fitted. The surface is washboard, without the musical rhythm the real thing provides. Riding on to it is less than easy and it dumps you off a silly distance from the lights. Zero out of ten, Highways Department.

Onto Jack Lane for the quiet trundle onto and off Water Lane, onto the towpath at Office Lock and off again at Viaduct Road for the ride up Cardigan Road to Headingley and the diversion along Wood Lane to discharge my postman duty for the day. Back on the usual route up to Lawnswood and across the Ring Road, then turn right onto Church Lane to pass Adel Church and the dam of the same name. Along the road towards Eccup but turn left at the first opportunity, as if heading for Black Hill Road and again take the left towards Bramhope, King’s Road I think. Turn right at the roundabout and right again a little further on, which is Creskeld Lane. A rather wonderful drop into Wharfedale, and the first time I have tried it on the fixed. Fun times and windmilling legs on a steep narrow road.



All good things reach bottom eventually, the good old A 659 in this case, for the ride through Pool and into Otley. Which means all the height so happily lost has to be climbed again. The Leeds Road, as almost ever, all the way back to Headingley. Right turn to descend to Kirkstall and return to the towpath. Office Lock, Water Lane towards Great Wilson Street, and a wind down pedal up the hill and home. Thirty and one half miles, nothing spectacular but very satisfying.

Random Road Knotting by Garmin


----------



## cubey (28 Jul 2017)

Short ride up a shorter hill.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jul 2017)

Out fairly early for a Saturday. It would have been earlier, but the stoker had other ideas!

We had a breezy ride out through a Knapwell, buzzards and greenfinch about, and then into Connington. The Gloucester cattle were hooting excitedly as there was a dog being walked down the lane.
Through the back way into Hilton and on to Graveley.

We stopped at Waresley GC, the custard tart was lovely, a slight crunch to the pastry!

Back via the Gransdens where a big old crew were filming something or other. Maybe they were filming ultra rare Cambridgeshire rainless skies...






Not quite tropical weather, but better than it has been.

33 enjoyable miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1106734797/


----------



## delb0y (29 Jul 2017)

Nice 60+ mile loop round the Cotswolds this morning. Highlights were a tremendous road (actually mud track) from Kilkenny (nr. Andoversford) through to Colesbourne. It just went for miles through beautiful woods, and though a bit dodgy on road tyres it was still a joy. As was the road down through Slad. Great!

Downsides were taking the wrong turn after successfully getting up Harp Hill only to find myself on Aggs Hill (which I'd planned to avoid). Had to walk at one point - RWGPS says it was 28% ! And my Garmin Touring which was / is pants. Don't think I've had one ride yet when it's performed correctly for an entire ride. At one point it turned itself off. Then it spent about thirty minutes "recalculating" my route and thereafter kept telling me to turn around. There must be a decent GPS unit out there!


----------



## gavgav (29 Jul 2017)

The weekly Friday monsoon had passed through and so I took the Hybrid out for some proper hills, to start getting my legs ready for the Lake District Holiday in 6 weeks time.

Cold, cloudy and windy as I set off through Meole and then onto the busy road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft. I then turned towards Plealey and the first hard climb of the day, up to Oaks, which was a good slog into the strong wind.

I then continued the climbing up to Habberley, pausing to look back down from where I had come.






I then followed the pleasant lanes to Huglith and the biggest climb of the day, up the side of Cothercott Hill. I could feel that I hadn't done steep hills for a while and the legs were hurting as I wound my way up the hairpins in Granny gear.

At the top, I crossed the road and had a look at the remains of the Cothercott Barytes Mill, from the 1920's. It's apparently one of the best remaining examples in the country.















There followed some more climbing to the top of Cothercott Hill and then, with the wind behind me, the exhilarating descent where I topped 43.2mph 

I turned off the main road and up to Wilderley, before descending to Dorrington and then Stapleton, where I headed to dad's for lunch with him, my Brother and Nephew.

The journey home from dad's was hard work on tired legs, to Ryton, Berriewood, Condover, Betton and back to base.

29.3 miles with 2650 ft of climbing at a slow 10.7 mph avg.

I need a few more rides like this, over the coming weeks, to get myself Lakes fit!

One slight issue was that the bike has a squeak when I changed gear at intermittent stages. One for @Rickshaw Phil to have a look at post Service.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jul 2017)

Just back from a quick blast on my Acton Burnell loop. I took the Dawes to test a slight saddle and brake adjustment and did the route anti-clockwise this time so; Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop, Condover again and home.

The bridge at Condover is still closed but they are allowing pedestrians across so that wasn't a problem. I had a fairly brisk headwind as far as Longnor, then had an exhilarating ride back with that wind pushing me along. I knew I was doing well when cresting the climb at Frodesley at 16 mph. 12 or 13 would be more usual here.

The bike wants a clean now as the cows had just crossed the road for milking at Cantlop.

All-in-all a very enjoyable ride covering just over 17 miles at 17 mph average.

I didn't stop for photos today.


----------



## cubey (29 Jul 2017)

Quick early trip out to North Yorkshire before a visit to York.


----------



## Gareth C (29 Jul 2017)

*Shetland*

No big rides, but some lovely (short) beach fat biking, and plenty of off-bike exploration. What a wonderful place…

We got to see the puffins at Sumburgh Head lighthouse. 





We explored some wild beaches for swimming potential. 















On the way back we caught a view of an orca pod working its way around the island. 










We went hiking on Muckle Roe. 





We took two ferries north to Yell then Unst and got to see the most northerly point in the UK mainland: Muckle Flugga. 





On Unst we got to see ancient seabed rock that had been thrust up onto land before the Atlantic Ocean even existed. 





… and of course did some short fat bike riding locally. 

























https://www.relive.cc/view/1105751300


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Jul 2017)

4 in the Green including me and Mrs 26. Mark L was in for some new roads while Sara P was looking forward to some well known miles. Jules H and Margaret PR were collected in Upton after we four had dealt with traffic chaos at the Steam Rally site. Trumpet was the call so off through familiar lanes brought us to Bromsberrow and the standard run to Much Marcle. With Mark having fun dodging loose hens on the road and then getting desperate for coffee we were soon chatting over our refreshments.

Mark jumped up with a start. "We've been here and hour!" Well time flies they say. We took to the Munsley lump and at Peg's Farm Margaret and Mark headed over Wellington Heath while the rest took to Coddington and up around by Cradley to deliver Sara close to home. Now three we took the standard Leigh Brook route back. Excellent one today over familiar lanes we haven't used for a wee while. 56 smiles


----------



## Donger (30 Jul 2017)

1.


delb0y said:


> Nice 60+ mile loop round the Cotswolds this morning. .....Downsides were taking the wrong turn after successfully getting up Harp Hill only to find myself on Aggs Hill (which I'd planned to avoid). Had to walk at one point - RWGPS says it was 28% !


 ... They threw that one in at the start of the "family friendly" Cotswolds BHF ride this year too. It was carnage. I made it about 2/3 of the way up Aggs Hill and then just thought "sod this!" and walked.... as I was in the middle of a 100km ride. I guess they must have been trying to get people off the main A road up towards Andoversford past Dowdeswell Reservoir, but I reckon the new route will scare lots of people off next year.

2. Some great write-ups above. Particularly liked the Wales end-to-end one by @DiddlyDodds, and @GarethC's Shetland adventure. I'm guessing this is the first "Your Ride Today" post ever to feature pictures of killer whales. Keep 'em coming folks. I love the variety of this thread.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jul 2017)

That looks great @Gareth C !

My ride this morning made me feel 12 years old again! I went out on my mountain bike across the local bridleways, after the recent rain, including last night they were more than damp! It's all clay soil round here, so it felt like riding through treacle.

I decided to go to the far end of the Eversdens, then climb up to the Wimpole ridge









The track up at the top of the hill had been ripped out a fair bit by the rain.
I turned right, then came back down to the Eversdens via Mares Way.
A few hundred yards along and I turned left, back up to the ridge via the Wimpole Way. At the top I made my way down the hill toward the farm.
An old couple came out of the woods ahead of me, I slowed, my tyres were flinging crap everywhere. On to the steep bit of down, and a couple were walking up the hill, so I slowed again. This turned out to be good fortune as the hill was like a sheet of ice! I just about managed to keep the bike upright as I slithered down the hill approaching 30mph..... I very nearly ended up on my arse!

Back up Old Wimpole hill and along another gluey bridleway to Kingston, then Caldecote, before a return across the fields













Once home I spoke to my neighbour who was polite enough not to mention my unclean state. Before I got in the shower I looked in the mirror at my mud splattered face. You could have grown spuds on my legs too!

18 muddy miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1108515225


----------



## jayonabike (30 Jul 2017)

Sunday morning ride with a few mates

3 of us set out on a 70 mile route, met up with 1 more after 10 miles or so. The pace was quite fast and we had a blustery wind with us all the way which made for a hard but still enjoyable ride. As usual with rides where I plot the route its a mixture of quiet country lanes, rolling B roads and a few hills.
We had planned to stop at a cafe for coffee but as it was starting to rain we decided to make for home instead. A quick pause in a bus stop to eat a flapjack and put on our rain jackets and we were on our way again.
A mile or so less than planned as no detour to the cafe so 68.89 miles at an average speed of 17 mph


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

Earlswood this morning, 56 hard miles. A hard morning working into the wind most of the time, but the only rain I saw was out of the cafe window, whilst I was riding it stayed dry. A ride that was a bit more sociable than usual, on the way out I saw an old club mate I hadn't seen for a while and rode with him for a few miles and had a catch up, just after he turned off I came across another friend and had a chat, just after I got to the cafe I was joined by another friend. I've had a good morning out on the bike, enjoyed myself and feel brighter than I did when I first got up.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2017)

Hi everyone have you missed me ?, been in Cornwall for a relaxing 2 week family holiday . During this relaxing holiday I got a ride in everyday shortest 5.5 mile longest 51 mile covered 321 miles and climbed 28229 ft so really relaxing .Took the @Donger approach of being out early doors for 2 reason ,my cycling didnt effect family plans and traffic was really quiet . Did manage a couple of evening rides in glorious evening sunshine which were wonderful .Thanks to my GPS unit and preplanned routes via ride with GPS I discovered some lovely lanes to cycle . The last 2 years I've took the hybrid with a triple on the front and a 40 tooth cog on the back so I could spin up anything but this year I took the roadie with 34/25 gearing so some of the hills were a challenge but made it up everything I came across . The toughest climb was by blue hills tin mine near St Agnes which had a descent of 33% and a climb out to match  that 1 nearly beat me . The climb out of Porthtowan is brutal but the view you get as climbing is stunning did that one twice . The only downside of all the climbing is the descents are not that rewarding as they have poor line of sight and feature blind bends ,blind tightening bends ,blind tightening bends with gravel all over the road following the rain ,blind tightening bends with gravel all over the road and a sudden drop to 20% . Before I went I had fitted new brake blocks and was thankful for that I may need to replace them again . Big  to the local drivers who on the whole were very well behaved even had a driver back up for me so I didn't have to stop on a climb on a single track road which was a commuter rat run .Managed to get 3 koms on strava 4 if you count improving 1 of them which was nice . On one climb I'm faster than Chris Opie ( a pro rider for canyon bike channel ) who's local to Cornwall .he may have been on a mountain bike but I'm still above him on the leader board 
Discovered that even if ridewithgps shows a road and a veloviewer square is behind it the armed sentry at the gate of RAF Porthtreath will not let you through . I may be under surveillance as 10 mins later I was at the rear gate ( just to make sure I got the square ) then the next day I rode to hear the front gate of RAF St Mawgan then rode along the perimiter to get another square . The problem for everyone I was in. Cyclechat jersey so there watching us all


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jul 2017)

A day late (again), but here's Saturdays ride report.

With plans for late morning it was an early start for the weekend and out the door at 7.15am

Predictably I found myself pedalling up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the A58, then Whin Moor Lane into Shadwell and on up to Slaid Hill lights and onto Wyke Ridge Lane and Tarn Lane and across the ridge _almost_ to Scarcroft, before looping down the hill back to the very end of Shadwell and the short climb back onto the A58 and across onto Carr Lane for more familiar lumpiness into Thorner.
Here I did manage to wrestle the handlebars into a different route as I climbed Church Hill out of the village and headed for Wothersome dip, past Bramham Park where they are already well on with setting up for the Leeds Festival. The descent into the dip was fast, the climb up the other side less so, then the ever so slightly downhill run towards Bramham, turning left just before the A1(M) bridge onto West Woods Lane for the ups and downs to Wattlesyke roundabout and then the plunge down the hill into Wetherby.
With the road down to one lane from just after the police station and across the bridge I took primary, much to the displeasure of Mr Revvy Engine behind me 
and then right at the roundabout and down into the Wilderness Car park for a photo and a drink:





Back in the saddle and up the _Col de Carparkaccessroad_, and out on Walton Road, over the A1(M) and on past the racecourse before taking a right down to Thorp Arch, adding a loop along Long Causeway for an extra km or two. Down the hill and over the River Wharfe on the single track bridge, only to have a motorcyclist decide he was going to go across in the opposite direction even though I was two-thirds of the way across (did you guess he was on BMW?  )
Up the hill into Boston Spa and left at the top. I'd initially planned to head up to Bar Lane and loop round that way, but with more roadworks on Main Street and facing temporary traffic lights at red I turned onto Clifford Road and headed that way instead.
Through Clifford and down the hill into Bramham, which inevitably leads to climbing another hill to get back out of Bramham and then across the A1(M) bridge and back towards Thorner. This time though I went the long way round, via Milner Lane and the drop down off the ridge, before taking Carr Lane out to the A58 and up onto Coal Road, before local roads down towards home, with a final long loop around the estate to make sure of a metric half and another entry in the challenge.

*32.0 miles* (51.49km) in a slower than hoped for *2h 23m* at an average of exactly *13mph* and with *1,594ft* climbed.

I'd have hoped to get round a bit quicker, but I'm struggling for bike time at the minute and it's telling on my legs unfortunately. That said, I still got a metric half in when I knew I'd be up against time and it was a great day for a bike ride - a bit breezy at times, but still good to be out there. Lots of other cyclists too, even at the relatively early hour.

And now, the map:


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jul 2017)

HDW Club Ride today
Out across Runnymead and through Windsor and Clewer, Cookham and taking in Quarry Hill aka Winter Hill to Marlow, up fairly long Hill to our stop which was a garden centre between Marlow and Lane End.

On the return it was clearly going to be some rainy showers and those with waterproofs (sadly not yours truly) were stopping and starting to put them on and take them off again.
The second shower was quite heavy but it was not cold
Also went through large flooded part of road so the Enigma got well and truly christened

The return route was through Bisham and Hurley and White Waltham and back through WIndsor again joining up for similar return
Only one real hill at Hurley.


The outward route was against the wind so we had a welcome tailwind on the return and kept up a good pace

Not so many on today's ride, 5 at the start, joining up with one at the stop for a max of 6, later dropping to 4 as 2 peeled off.

A good ride, but bike needs a quick clean etc.
50.17 miles at 15.7 mph with 1289 feet climbed
Feel with my improving fitness I am more within myself now

https://www.strava.com/activities/1108691123


----------



## Stonechat (30 Jul 2017)

13 rider said:


> During this relaxing holiday I got a ride in everyday shortest 5.5 mile longest 51 mile covered 321 miles and climbed 28229 ft so really relaxing


Does not sound that relaxing, but good!!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jul 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Does not sound that relaxing, but good!!


Not most poeple idea of relaxing but I loved it but the legs are not thanking me for it


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jul 2017)

Two reports in one day, with this mornings ride now.

I had planned to be up and out early again, but it was almost quarter past 8 before I hit the streets. For a bit of variety and having not ridden it for a while I'd decided on a 25km loop, so I headed down to Barwick Road and headed for Scholes up the hill.
Past the Coronation Tree and right for Barwick, initially still uphill, but then a long, gentle descent starts that goes on for pretty much all of the next mile and a half or so, through Barwick and down to the Cock Beck bridge before the climb up Cattle Lane starts the general lumpiness to Aberford.
Right in Aberford and along Main Street (once the Great North Road), stopping at the former Almshouses for a photo and a drink:









Back on the bike just as a small peleton of very friendly and mainly female cyclists whizzed passed and I was on my way out to the B1217 and headed for Garforth.
This is a busy road, but al the drivers were playing nicely today so I was soon round the roundabout over the M1 and dropping down Aberford Road into a noticeable headwind, passing yet another large group of cyclists, before taking a right under the railway line onto Barwick Road as the heavens opened . To be fair it had been threatening for the last few miles, with the sunshine replaced by leaden grey skies and spits and spots of rain in the air.
So I stopped on the bridge over the M1 to put my jacket on and was soon on my way, but as sods law dictates, I'd barely gone half a mile and it stopped raining. 
Oh well, I wasn't stopping again, especially with the climb up Long Lane into Barwick unfolding in front of me.
In the village I was deliberately checked at the T-junction by a Jag driver on the main road who saw me approaching and backed right off, slowing right down as he passed the mouth of the junction before speeding away 
Perhaps he thought I looked in need of a rest? 
Anyway, up the steady climb out of the village towards Scholes, passing yet another club ride on their way out, before the welcome drop down Leeds Road and the final crossing of Cock Beck for the day and a quick loop around Manston before heading up home.

*15.6 miles* (25.1km) in *1h 9m* at an average of *13.5mph*, with *819ft* climbed.
I will get this circuit down to under an hour moving time, but need to work on my fitness. Nowt for it but to get more riding time in. 
Still, a good ride in changeable weather with loads of cyclists out and about, in groups, pairs and solo.
And, thanks to the wet roads the bike needed a good clean, so I did the drivetrain as well - and in a burst of optimism switched to dry lube for the first time this year 

And now the map:


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2017)

Whilst all my regular cycling chums are doing LEL or RideLondon or the TCR or just bailing to do other stuff ;-) It was a solo jolly for me today. I was up nice and early so decided I would head down to Brighton. It was still drizzling rain when I left home at 6.30am but it didn't last long. The roads were wet though from all the over night rain, meaning a bit of a soggy bottom for a while.

Lack of traffic that early on a Sunday morning meant that it was a fairly rapid ride into Brighton. I arrived too early for the Fish & Chip place on the beach so mooched off to the regular haunt of The Friday's, The Maderia Cafe where I had to console myself with a full English (The sausages are still iffy). By now the grey skies had cleared and it was turning into a lovely sunny, warm day.

So, sated, it was time to head off home, helped by a nice Southerly/South Western tail wind. The climb over the Devils Dyke was a pleasure rather then a windy chore. Through cross country to Crawley, past Gatwick Airport and up the A23. As I was making very good time, instead of staying on the A23 back to Croydon, I decided to do a right turn at Redhill and follow cross country to Kent. Heading through Lingfield, Edenbridge and Tonbridge. turning north to climb over the downs and back to home.

So, scores on the doors. 136 of your English Imperial Miles for the day. Which means a new Eddington number of 112.
Century # 23 for the year and # 221 over all.

A jolly good day's cycle ride even if I say so myself.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Jul 2017)

Just a short 20 miler today, really struggled with some of those headwinds!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2017)

Another ride out with _Wakefield Triathlon Club_
Not many of us, & badged as a_ 'Level Two Cake-Ride'
_
*Photographs from previous rides, not today *(only 'Group image, from today)


A meet-up in Castleford, in the car-park behind The Lion pub - opposite the Flour Mill (for those who drove in)



Out of Castleford, over the River (Aire) bridge, over the Canal
Up Barnsdale Road, to the traffic-lights, right onto Newton Lane, with a brief slow-down to let a rider catch up
Left into Ledston (with the imposing Hall, up on the right)

Right at the top, onto Back Newton Lane, then a left onto Claypit Lane, towards Ledsham
A left turn opposite The Chequers, with a steady climb up New Road, towards the 'old' A1

(near the Chequers, & further up the drag)




Under the 'old' A1, & onwards towards Newthorpe, but a right fork, before 'Squires' & the long twisting road towards (the western edge of) South Milford, passing Steeton Hall, & the _'Queen o T'owd Thatch'_ pub




A short stretch of the 'A162 Tadcaster Turnpike' took us to the A63 (Leeds-Selby road)

Through Monk Frysyton, past the thatched house, turning right onto Water Lane, towards Hillam




Once in Hillam, a turn towards Gateforth, & a short level stretch to Birkin Café
I had got off the front at this point, not by sprinting off, just a slight increase in pace, but long enough to have gone in, ordered for myself (& paid), before they pulled in




The return was via Birkin Lane, back to the 'Brotherton Fox' (the point where the Great North Road, & the 'Tadcaster Turnpike' split - York bound coach traffic followed the ' T T' from here)

A short trip up the 'old' A1 took us into Fairburn , past the RSPB centre, & the Highland Cattle. back to Allerton Bywater, & hence into Castleford




I might offer to lead next time, as I have a few ideas for rides around there 
(if they'll accept a non club member doing so?)


----------



## Paulus (30 Jul 2017)

The pru ride 46 with GM of this forum.A 16 mile ride to the Olympic park meeting John at Finchley on the way. Starting on time it was fantastic to ride in the fast lane of the A12 and on the wrong side of the road through the city of London. 46 miles of traffic free cycling with crowds of onlookers cheering and clapping kept the grin on my face all the way round. I was very happy, 3 hours 36 mins for the ride is not bad for an elder citizen.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> .
> Right in Aberford and along Main Street (once the Great North Road), stopping at the former Almshouses for a photo and a drink:
> View attachment 365189
> View attachment 365191
> ...



A beautiful building, & a lot of people can't believe it was built as an Almshouse, & presume it was converted to one
Information about it here, if it's a site you don't already know about
http://www.parlington.co.uk/index.lasso

Regarding another landmark in Aberford;
One of the riders this morning knows the guy who's bought 'The Swan' & he is apparently converting it to apartments (& building houses in the yard/grounds)
*But*, he is doing it with due regard to the history, & retaining such delights as the coaching bell, & signs on the stables, which personally I am surprised are still there!!! (after it being closed for so long)


My old 110, in the picture (so all 3 dated 2006)





The group of, mainly female, riders you saw, probably included a couple of _Wakefield Triathlon Club_ girls out on in that area, this morning
(including Sue, who I know)


----------



## Simontm (31 Jul 2017)

So an early start yesterday from Wapping where I stayed at my uncle's...


Headed up to the route where there was a gap in the early riders so I could jump across and head up to the Bow Road and join the other riders heading to the park.




The cold start put paid to leaving my rain coat in the kit bag but a friendly bunch meant the time passed quickly as we headed to the start.



Two minutes to go, coat off in pocket, shake hands with the fella next to me and we were off. I promised to listen to my legs but they wanted to move. First ten miles in 30mins according to the tracker.
So a fast ride into and out of London, a couple of slows passed accidents, mainly superficial by the looks of it, then into Richmond Park and out to Kingston where the early birds were heading back in.
Through Walton, Weybridge, Brooklands to Pyrford for my first stop and they'd run out of energy tablets so I shared mine with another rider. Everyone behaved on the Church Lane chicane then a pleasant climb up to Clandon. Newlands was a bit of a grind but with no wind, I let the bike do its thing,enjoying the fast downhill -around 38mph- alas there had been what looked a serious accident at the bottom where we diverted onto the oncoming lane. Another rider down at Abinger -again looked serious  - and the climb up to Holmesbury enlivened by people moaning about it. 
Onto Leith hill where halfway up I got a cramp. Deciding discretion was the better part of valour. I got off to walk it off 
Cramp over, hit the A25 into Dorking. Again, letting the bike do its thing we hit 49mph 
Up Box Hill, notable for an almost spectacular off where a bloke almost took the fastest way down when he offed towards the drop and was caught by the trees. Also notable was one of the Boris Bikes seen where the rider had basically adopted an aero position. A Brompton overtook me so I was honour bound to catch him up and overtake him 
Had my seemingly habitual ice lolly at the top and enjoyed the fast descent to Leatherhead. Another stop at Sandown then a lovely stop at my village for a hug and a kiss from my daughter a can of coke and cheers from the neighbours.
Shoutout to a mate on the Portsmouth Road coming out of his house then saw the professionals going out to Hampton Court.
Cramp returned at Coombe Lane so hopped off for a wee walk and stretch then up through Raynes Park, Wimbledon and into Putney where I kept pace with the safety riders till they let us go at the Bridge. A brisk ride up Embankment to Parliament and confused tourists then the Mall where my wife was waiting with pints of milk and bananas


Dont think the crowds were as much as previous years but it's lovely to ride on those roads free of cars compared with my usual rides/commutes.

100.3 miles; 6:02


----------



## cubey (31 Jul 2017)

Monday morning blues, lifted by a couple of climbs


----------



## Fonze (31 Jul 2017)

Great ride for an hour and a half , had a pit stop in my usual place, The Squirrels Nest , then leaving slowly rode around , cool as you like , then hit a mud patch and flat on my ass ! Felt a complete muppet ..


----------



## Jody (31 Jul 2017)

My longest ride to date. Cut short of doing 100 miles by 13 miles due to the weather and a slightly iffy knee. Enjoyed it apart from the navigation app threw a wobbly so had to make it up and my sit bones not liking the saddle. 

Highlights apart from the scenery and quiet country roads had to be Janets tea room in Woodhall Spa. Great selection of cakes 

Battery cut short on Strava. According to the speedo, distance 87.5 miles, speed 16.6mph and time taken 5:05


----------



## Old jon (31 Jul 2017)

Just broke the forty mile barrier today, which is not something I often do. Happenstance is wonderful, the Garmin informed me when I switched it off that I had just broken my forty kilometres record. In my teens we all aimed at less than an hour, these days an hour and a half might be considered a target . . .

The ride, never mind reminiscence. On the bike with gears today and I thought to duplicate the previous ride as some silly sort of comparison. The best laid plans and all that. It started well, Towpath, Viaduct Road and Headingley. Up to Lawnswood, turn onto Church Lane, over the dam and take the next left. Left again on King’s Road and watch a couple of Red Kites cavorting in the currents of air above the old quarry. Into Bramhope and out on Creskeld Lane, squiggly downhill is quicker when you can freewheel. Pool and Otley, where sense departed, I turned right to cross the river and climb Billams Hill to Weston Lane. I have not ridden that way for a while, so up that difficult climb at the side of Weston Park, through the village and out towards Askwith. Not wanting to make a U turn, toe interference makes it embarrassing, I carried on through Askwith and all the way to Denton Bridge.



Across the bridge and turn left. The A 660 is not universally liked, this stretch from Denton back to Otley can be busy, is boringly straight and the view could be better. But! It affords the chance of two or three miles of swift ( ish ) flat road, which does not happen much in the bits of Yorkshire I usually ride. A constant eighteen mph gave the legs a fair old workout for a while. The legs are still unhappy, but the rest of me thought it was great! Through Otley again, climb out along the Leeds Road and ride all the way to Headingley, where the descent to Kirkstall awaits and a gentle ride along the busy towpath towards Hunslet and home. Big grin time, and very grateful for the shower.

How to tangle a ball of wool. Or something.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Jul 2017)

Time to check out my granny ring. Winthill was my target. So of course I took to the old circuit of the hills but backwards to normal. Not that this circuit is particularly normal these days. I haven't done it for ages as I have preferred to head over to Trumpet. Anyway I didn't want all those miles today so the old backwards loop it was. I had to battle a very strong headwind on my way down to Camer's Green even with the shelter from the hedges in the lanes it was quite tough going at times. Things got easier as I began to head north and the pace rose accordingly. As I looped by Mathon I could see a heavy shower up ahead and soon after I was looking for some shelter. A farm yard appeared with a nice barn so in I went. Crumbs it was a heavy shower and glad I was of that well placed barn. I spent the minutes watching swallows flitting about. Nest would have been somewhere nearby I'm sure. With the shower finally past the roads were wet. I wasn't wearing mudguards and I hate getting my nether regions wet with muddy gritty stuff off the road. So I road slowly to minimise the spray from my tyres. I discovered that meant less than 10 mph. So I tootled for a good few miles until eventually the road began to dry. I still had to dodge the wettest bits but I was succeeding in keeping my "bits" dry. Eventually the roads were nicely dry and my pace went back up to normal over the last few miles. Oh - and my granny ring worked well on Winthill. All good. 37 smiles


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2017)

After a hectic 'family' weekend, I had the chance to get a few miles in on my Trek that I've not been out on for a few weeks. 
I had to do a bit of some fettling first though to make sure all was running as it should. No problems, but I just like to check stuff out before a solo ride across fields and less used bridleways & byways.






I tried to keep off-road as much as possible, and Lodge Lane bridleway is a great route towards Piddington and Salcey.
As I'd just started my ride, I didn't bother with the cafe at Salcey Forest (it's a bit pricey and busy anyway) but cut across the fields aiming for Courteenhall. Unfortunately, one of the bridleways had been recently harvested and ploughed and the farmer is yet to reinstate the path. A half mile walk over lumpy mud ensued! So it goes. 

Once through Courteenhall, I headed the Roade, and took some time to explore the old part of the village. I've only ever driven through on the A508 before. It will need another visit to really check it out properly.

Dropping down from Roade to Blisworth, I popped out of a lane that I've only ever seen from the other direction.. Now I know where it goes 






The northern end of the Blisworth Tunnel. I've been through there once on a friends boat. It's spooky!






With several miles of canal banks to ride, it was an easier ride homewards, especially as the headwinds on the way there were quite strong over the open countryside.






I thought about trying to ride up there, but didn't bother in the end 

Back home on 34 enjoyable miles, with a bit of wind, a few friendly chats with passers' by, and no idiots!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1110328725


----------



## galaxy (31 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There was a good forecast for today with , warmth and light winds so I decided to get out for a long ride. I used the Dawes and headed south to Ludlow taking in Condover, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Wall, over Wenlock Edge via Westhope and Seifton Batch, then down through Culmington and Bromfield before heading in to Ludlow via the bridleway through Oakly Park.
> 
> The ride was uneventful apart from having to give way to a few tractors and a combine harvester. The scenery was fabulous with the time of year and in this weather and there were a few other cyclists out and about.
> 
> ...


You have a good taste in bike.


----------



## galaxy (31 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Time to check out my granny ring. Winthill was my target. So of course I took to the old circuit of the hills but backwards to normal. Not that this circuit is particularly normal these days. I haven't done it for ages as I have preferred to head over to Trumpet. Anyway I didn't want all those miles today so the old backwards loop it was. I had to battle a very strong headwind on my way down to Camer's Green even with the shelter from the hedges in the lanes it was quite tough going at times. Things got easier as I began to head north and the pace rose accordingly. As I looped by Mathon I could see a heavy shower up ahead and soon after I was looking for some shelter. A farm yard appeared with a nice barn so in I went. Crumbs it was a heavy shower and glad I was of that well placed barn. I spent the minutes watching swallows flitting about. Nest would have been somewhere nearby I'm sure. With the shower finally past the roads were wet. I wasn't wearing mudguards and I hate getting my nether regions wet with muddy gritty stuff off the road. So I road slowly to minimise the spray from my tyres. I discovered that meant less than 10 mph. So I tootled for a good few miles until eventually the road began to dry. I still had to dodge the wettest bits but I was succeeding in keeping my "bits" dry. Eventually the roads were nicely dry and my pace went back up to normal over the last few miles. Oh - and my granny ring worked well on Winthill. All good. 37 smiles


I passed the Cafe in Trumpet today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Jul 2017)

galaxy said:


> I passed the Cafe in Trumpet today.


The one at the cross roads or the one on the Ledbury road? Or both?


----------



## galaxy (31 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> The one at the cross roads or the one on the Ledbury road? Or both?


At tge Crossroads, i passed it as i came out of the Pub.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2017)

cubey said:


> Monday morning blues, lifted by a couple of climbs


The climb of Long Lane/Scott Hill/High Street/Bank End Lane, to HIgh Hoyland is a fair old drag


----------



## Fonze (1 Aug 2017)

Conquered biggest hill Norfolk has to offer ..


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2017)

49 miles this morning, was meant to be an easy ride, I've got yoga this evening, but it was very windy and hard work. A dry mostly sunny ride, the showers held off, I started off in tights and a long sleeved top but could have done with shorts and a short sleeved top on the way back.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16535874


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Aug 2017)

Out for a ride with my brother again today. After waiting a bit this morning to see what the weather was going to do, we decided to go for it and headed south into a strong headwind. The start of the route was the same way I went on Saturday: Condover, Ryton, Longnor, but then we turned right and headed for Folly Bank and some more climbing practice for Doug.

The old roman road on the way has been surface dressed which was a little frustrating as this had been resurfaced not very long ago and _was _very smooth and fast. After a water stop at the foot of the climb we continued, with Doug stating that he was going to make sure he did the climb in one go. He did and I went on ahead a couple of times to get photos.

We had another short drink stop at the top of this climb then took the road to Yell Bank which involved climbing further still. The views from up here are always great but today had a bit of drama thrown in as to our left was a bank of thundery looking cloud. I'd heard a distant boom while climbing and wasn't sure if it was a 'plane.

We had been aiming to drop down the other side of the hills into Acton Burnell but looking at the weather it was clear we needed to get back as quick as possible. We therefore turned left at Chatwall and headed down the steep banks through Lawley that we rode the other day, and back to Longnor. With Doug doing his best to slipstream me we pressed on following the roads we'd headed out on. We met the rain at Ryton and fortunately it stayed steady rather than becoming the thundery deluge I'd feared. Still needed to change into dry clothes at the end though.

21.6 miles at 11.8 mph average. Over 1100 feet of climbing on this one and Doug has set lots of personal records on Strava during our dash back to base, including beating a triathlete friend on one segment.





Just after Condover and enjoying having the road to ourselves as it's still closed to cars for the repairs to Condover Bridge.





A short pause just before Great Ryton. A few threatening looking clouds over the Stretton Hills.





A drink stop before the Folly Bank climb. Brightening up a bit now.





And a view of Caer Caradoc while we were already stopped.





Doug winds his way steadily up the climb.





At the crossroads. Usually this would be as high as we go but today we are carrying on climbing up the road in the background.





The road across the top of Yell Bank. We've climbed just past 1000 feet above sea level here which always feels like an achievement.





From the viewpoint. Looks a bit wet to the west and that lot is coming our way. Time to press on.





At Ryton again. The rain has caught us but Doug needs a quick drink before we make the last dash to shelter.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2017)

No ride today, on my only day-off, until Saturday 12th,as I took my daughter out, for a drive round, but following a route that I have in mind for a _Wakefield_ _Triathlon Club_ 'cake-ride'
Not sure if it's applicable, even with some photographs of buildings on the route?


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2017)

An eight mile bimble to Littleport via Downham Common and Black Bank for me to scout out the contents of the YS cabinet in the Co-op to see if it was worth going later. Not, as was the case (was nothing but burgers and strawberries), but it got me out on the bike. 

Horrible headwind coming home had me on the granny ring. And I had a clipless moment on the way out. And I don't even ride clipless. Oooops. WVM had to pull over because he was laughing so hard after I toppled gracelessly to the the tarmac.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2017)

Last day of my holidays 1st of the month sun shining must be time for an Imperial century for the monthly challenge .Out the door at 0800 heading for the flatlands of the vale of Belvoir . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Willoughby on the Wolds and Widmerpool . Here I rode up at dead end road for veloviewer square ( silly game but fun ) across the A46 to Hickling pasture and down Bridegate lane a lovely descent dropping into the Vale .Kinoulton ,Colston Basset ,Hose ,Harby another dead end road/bridleway around the back of Langar airfield for another square . Stopped for few minutes to watch the sky divers ( nutters)on to Bingham ,Car Colston and finally turn for home and into the wind which I knew about but didn't figure how strong it would be .Elton ,Granby and Plunger to Dove cottage cafe which was rammed . The cafe ran by volunteers as it a charity hospice cafe and the service is a bit hit and miss and today was a miss . Shared a table with a couple of riders so time passed chatting away waiting my beans on toast .After a long break it's back out and the climbing starts with Stathern hill on which I went left on for the first time and it went up further . Through Eaton and onto the A607 to Melton Mowbray but turned before Melton to Scalford and up on the ridge feeling the headwind now .back to Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley Cropston and home . 102.2 miles in the bag at 16 mph with 3600ft of climbing which last week I climbed in 38 miles in Cornwall so this ride felt flat . First solo ton for 4 months and found it ok to 85 miles but the headwind made the last 17 a grind noone to hide behind . Managed just about to stay dry had a few spots about half a mile from cafe and it rained while I waited for dinner so the wait kept me dry .so that 3/4 of the years challenge done


----------



## Old jon (1 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> after I toppled gracelessly to the the tarmac.



A like for the ride. And for toppled gracelessly. A felicitous combination.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Aug 2017)

My near neighbour, Chris B, had a bike problem so as I headed out I stopped off to attempt a fix. Half an hour later and much fettling a new tyre was the recommendation. I headed off for the Ashleworth loop as the rain radar indicated that should stay dry for a while. But I had a head wind to fight. Eventually I reached the shelter of the lanes for Redmarley but now it was uphill time. Brand Green signals the summit so it was time to enjoy a relatively easy run to Highleadon. I opted for the climb to Woolridge where the clarity of the air allowed lovely views. Now I had a tail wind up the Hams and then again up to Tunnel Hill. Just the Brotheridge Green run left for a final speedy section home. Nice brisk one today. 45 smiles


----------



## Donger (1 Aug 2017)

Tonight was time for another man versus nature challenge .... in the form of a beat the sunset ride. Did a 17 mile loop out down the lanes to Saul Marina and back to Quedgeley, mostly by the A38. We'll call this one a draw. I got back home before sunset, but did stop to put the lights on. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2017)

Old jon said:


> A like for the ride. And for toppled gracelessly. A felicitous combination.



Thanks. 

It was rather embarrassing though. Especially once I got past the point of no return.


----------



## Old jon (2 Aug 2017)

A damp morning here in Leeds, but I still wanted a ride, so I wheeled the fixed out and headed off through Hunslet, John o’ Gaunts and Woodlesford and across the waterways to Swillington. So far so average, and the drizzle had stopped as well. I had been a little later than usual leaving the house, but also harboured ideas about a slightly longer ride than thirty miles. The ideas were drowned when the rain returned, but that was later.

The Rocol works is still identified as a brickworks on my map, it makes no difference to how you ride past it of course, in this direction it is uphill. But the drop to Garforth roundabout, and even more the clear run around it this morning, are loads of grins. The cliff removed the grin, still steep when you only have one gear. All along the A 63 past Peckfield Bar, and turn left at the next roundabout to ride through Micklefield, which looks to be about ready for take off.



Pot luck at the B 1217, turn right to pass Lotherton Gates and turn left for Aberford just there. Identifying my grooves in the tarmac has become difficult, there must be many other cyclists using this route, but the bike knows the way home anyway. Just past what was the Swan pub turn left, Barwick in Elmet is next. The road works on the climb into the village seem to have gone, a shame, I had become used to the rest at the red light. Scholes and a short stretch of the A 64 to follow and just as I turned right onto Thorner Lane the weather began dripping again. OK, forget the extended bit, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes to the A 58 and the drop towards Roundhay, the Oakwood Clock and the congested approach to central Leeds. Soon escaped over Crown Point Bridge, along Black Bull Street and up Leathley Road towards the lower reaches of Beeston and home. Still smiling, a good morning’s ride.

Toppling gracelessly, @Reynard , was once one of my habits. Very embarrassing when you have stopped at the lights for a couple of minutes and realise your feet are still on the footpegs when the lights go green. A motorbike makes a noise all its own when you fall like that.

Another page from the tarmac weavers association . . .


----------



## pjd57 (2 Aug 2017)

A pleasant slow peddle with Freewheel North from Maryhill to Bellahouston.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2017)

Another quick blast on my own this afternoon. After a damp morning the weather cleared up so I dashed out before it had a chance to change its mind.

I wanted to do at least 20 miles so for the third time in succession heade through Condover to Longnor. I had a strong headwind for this bit and was struggling to do much more than 12 mph on the exposed bits even though it was flat. I caught up with a tractor and trailer at Ryton which gave shelter from the wind for a mile or so but I had to put up with the clouds of dust it stirred up - you'd hardly know it had rained this morning.

After Longnor I turned north towards Acton Burnell and had the wind behind me making for a fast ride, if not as fast as on the Dawes the other day.

To get the extra miles I took a right past Concord College and headed through Cound Moor and onto the long straight to Moreton. Although the wind direction was wrong for this bit I still managed to cruise along at a decent speed, then had it helping me up the hill to Harnage and down into Cound.

Around this point I could see dark clouds gathering again and was worried about getting wet again which removed any temptation to make it into a longer ride this time so I took a left at Cound Stank and took the road towards Pitchford.

Joining the road to Cantlop I knew I'd have the wind helping pretty much the whole way home now. I manage to outrun a JCB for a short while until I reached the climb up to Cantlop  then enjoyed a steady 22 mph cruise from Condover to the A49.

22.6 miles this trip. 15.2 mph average which makes this one of the fastest rides I've done on the knockabout bike and 30.4 mph top speed. All excellent fun.

Sorry no photos today.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

Old jon said:


> Toppling gracelessly, @Reynard , was once one of my habits. Very embarrassing when you have stopped at the lights for a couple of minutes and realise your feet are still on the footpegs when the lights go green. A motorbike makes a noise all its own when you fall like that.



Ouch, I can imagine. 

For all that I'm something of a klutz, it's the first *splat* I've had since I started riding again a year ago. I now have a crank-and-pedal shaped imprint on my left shin for my pains.


----------



## Old jon (2 Aug 2017)

Big Ouch!! At least you fell on the blunt side, @Reynard !


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

Yes, there is that @Old jon 

The bike had a soft landing, not a scratch on it. The advantage of being well-padded, I suppose.


----------



## Gareth C (2 Aug 2017)

Not one ride, but two rides; and not posted here a few days later, but actually on the day they happened…!

Back from our recent Shetland holiday we’re bumming around at home this week. I persuaded Liz to get out for a short ride (just to acclimatise her to getting her bike loaded in the car, and some confidence back so she can go riding with her mates). Short out-and-back along the railway path, and much improvement was seen by the way back.

Later on, she was out at a woolly mates gathering up Weardale, so I got a lift to Ireshopeburn and cycled home from there. I took the track over to Teesdale, which was a big mistake – it gradually gets rougher-and-rougher, eventually becoming a walk. The weather was also extremely grim – rain, wind, cloud – a typical summers day!






_Heading upwards into the grimness._




_Still on tarmac at this point._














_I’m not coming back without a mountain bike._
On hitting the road to Middleton, things should have been fast (and gently downhill), but there was a headwind, still raining and lots of surface water. However, on the road were loads of cyclists – all kitted up like they were touring, but generally cycling alone. I wondered if they were doing the coast-to-coast but had got lost. Not just one of them seemed to be all over the road, and there were plenty of Japanese cyclists (with flags on display from the saddlebags). In any event, I amused myself by blasting past them all. In Middleton, I stopped at the ATM and one of the guys (Dutch or Belgian I think) was sheltering from the weather – we got talking. It seems they’re doing the London-Edinburgh-London in four days. This brought me back to earth with a bump – no wonder they were all over the road – they must be delirious after doing that distance and now well on their way back south.

The (excellent) chip shop was closed, my favourite Middleton café was closed, and the only remaining café was chock-a-block with L-E-L cyclists, so I grabbed some crisps in the Co-Op. I made off for Hamsterley forest, aiming for the café there.





_Some light in the clouds._




_Heading up to Hamsterley Forest (and into the cloud)._




_The heather was spectacular._




_The old mine workings at Sharnberry._




_Entering the misty forest._
On arrival at the Hamsterley café, I was informed it was closed, but if I wanted cold food/drinks they’d see what they could do. More crisps and a coke. Not my lucky day – after the chip shop disappointment, I had my mind on one of their cheeseburgers…

A relatively short (but lumpy) ride then gets me home – just the same time as Liz. She’s just heading out for a swim in the local lake. I have some serious bike and me cleaning up to do!





_The weather starts to improve, now the bulk of the ride is done._




_Crossing the Wear – nearly home.
_
(@Donger - no killer whales today!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Aug 2017)

Old jon said:


> . All along the A 63 past Peckfield Bar, and turn left at the next roundabout to ride through Micklefield, which looks to be about ready for take off.




Nice to see that you included the 'memorial mosaic' at the end of your short film






Opposite Church Lane (entry into village, from 'Ridge Road')


----------



## Nomadski (3 Aug 2017)

Did the RideLondon ride on Sunday. Lucky to say it was my 3rd time at the event (the first year done for charity) and had a later than usual start of 7.28. Tried to sneak into my mates earlier group (only 8 minutes ahead of mine) but the eagle eyed steward told me to get back into my group...A strategic toilet break by my mate got him into my group anyway for the start.

















Route was well known to me, but save for a few hills I took it at my mates pace so the day turned into more of a leisurely cruise, taking in the atmosphere and enjoying the day.











One dude made it harder for himself going up Box Hill...






Got photobombed at the finish....






Nice medal as always














Superb day as always, riding on closed roads never gets old for me.

(Garmin recorded 99.1 miles for the 100 mile course....second time in a row it's done that to me....grr)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1108972574


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2017)

I'm acting as a ride guide for the 'Tour de Ford' ride from a Local Ford dealership on Saturday, so I thought I'd better do a route reccy.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1115455434





Church






Sheep, minus their wool.






Nice plate 






That gave me an idea.

Brewdog .

48 miles on the ride, a bit extra to get another metric century ride in.


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Aug 2017)

Nomadski said:


> Did the RideLondon ride on Sunday. Lucky to say it was my 3rd time at the event (the first year done for charity) and had a later than usual start of 7.28. Tried to sneak into my mates earlier group (only 8 minutes ahead of mine) but the eagle eyed steward told me to get back into my group...A strategic toilet break by my mate got him into my group anyway for the start.
> 
> View attachment 365827
> 
> ...


The Garmin drops out in the Tunnels, it shortens the ride, the trick is to keep it running untill you've picked up your medal and exited the finish area.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Aug 2017)

I rode over to Upton to meet Margaret PR. With showers around we took to her kitchen for a cuppa. Eventually we headed off over the Croome route for Drakes Broughton and the ford at Pinvin. A brief shower had us hiding behind a hedge but our chat lasted longer than the shower. We were rolling quite easily as the wind was assisting quite nicely. We took the climbs through Ab, Church and Atch Lench to drop off for Harvington. Just a few miles more by Salford Priors and we rolled up to the garden centre for refreshments. The lunchtime rush meant we ended up outdoors but that was the best as we could actually hear each other speak. 

The wind seemed to increase in strength as we sat. It looked a daunting prospect to ride back into that. No option tho' so we headed for the wee loop around Abbots Morton where the old black and white cottages are amazing. Then we dodged by Abberton to pause at the ford after Naunton Beauchamp where a friendly labrador frolicked in the stream. We paused again at the ford at Pinvin wondering if the grass snake was still at home. To add variety we headed for Defford and as we left the village some spectacular puff ball fungi gave us another pause. Just a standard run back then and we were saying goodbye in Upton before my ride back. Despite that wind the hedges did a great job giving us shelter so we had a fairly minimal amount of full on head wind. Just as well we like our lanes as it would have been tough out on the bigger roads. 66 smiles and we didn't get wet.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Aug 2017)

On the forth and Clyde canal, heading to Bowling , but for no reason at all, I decided to go over the Erskine Bridge.
Bit breezy up there today.
Home via Inchinan, Renfrew, then the Clyde tunnel.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Aug 2017)

Another ride with my brother today. After a few rides where practice at climbing was the main aim, today he wanted to go for distance instead and suggested going out to Viroconium (Wroxeter). I liked that idea so after an early lunch we set off.

The route today started off with what until a month ago was my regular commute. Setting out on the way to Condover the traffic on the main road was at a standstill due to a crash on the Shrewsbury Bypass. Fortunately not affecting our direction though. I expected quite a few people to be rat running down the lanes but there was very litte traffic on our way to Cross Houses then Atcham.

We had a good tailwind to start with and set a nice quick pace all the way to Attingham Park with 14.5 mph average showing at our first drink stop. The wind carried on helping us along through Upton Forge and as far as my old workplace, then we turned south and got to Wroxeter where there were a few groups looking round Viroconium.

From here it gets quite undulating. Doug did fairly well but the average speed was going to drop back down a bit. The descent into Cressage wasn't quite as swift as usual being against the wind then we had the climb out of the valley the other side which happened to be directly into the wind. I rode at the front as a windbreak on the long straight to Cound Moor, which Doug said did help.

At Acton Burnell the wind was to the side, so not hindering, and we had a good long downhill section which revived the spirits a bit and allowed some recovery before the last couple of climbs on the way home. Doug complained of an aching knee near to Cantlop so we had a pause for a slight adjustment which seemed to help.

We'd planned to go over Lyth Hill at the end anyway to avoid the traffic on the main road, which turned out to be a good thing as the queues were still there.

30 miles today, which is Doug's longest ride for several months, at 12.3 mph average which I think is reasonable for his fitness level - he would have liked to go faster though.





Near the start of the ride: Harvesting operations underway and in the background you can just make out the line of traffic stuck on the A49.





At Attingham





The new Roman villa at Viroconium.





Being touristy at Viroconium.





Another stop at the top of a climb on the way to Cressage.





Taking the quiet way to Acton Burnell.





Last summit of the day.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Aug 2017)

Well today I had some medical appointments. So I got the MtB out and rode to and from the local community hospital. Then a bit later I rode to and from the GP's surgery. Nothing for you good peeps to fret about it's all routine and all good. 6 smiles today. Wondering if I'm the only one who rides to medical appointments? Bet I'm not.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Aug 2017)




----------



## Old jon (4 Aug 2017)

A wander in the breeze seemed to be the deal this morning, how much of a breeze took a while to find out. Some quirk of nature or buildings makes the area where I live pretty sheltered normally, so the real weather can come as a bit of a shock.

I had sort of worked out a route, as happens. Then also as happens I decided to ride it widdershins, probably just so I could use the word. It does not take much to amuse me. So, after the ritual ramble round Holbeck, I pointed the bike along Great Wilson Street then turned left to eventually cross the river at Crown Point Bridge. Then the three Rs, Regent Street Roseville Road and Roundhay Road as far as the Oakwood Clock, followed by the climb up Boot Hill. Once across the Ring Road turn right along Red Hall Lane and after one more left turn, ride through Thorner. Up Church Hill on the way to Bramham, lots of preparation for the festival is going on, across the A 1M and through the village to the Clifford road. Down Main Street, taking the third turnoff for Boston Spa, because I could, I guess. Turn left at the end and then right to cross the Wharfe using the one and only bridge that Boston boasts. Past the bad lad’s boarding house at Thorp Arch, which meant a right turn, and along the road to Walton.



Left there, and right which aims nicely to the B 1224 and turn left for Wetherby. What was not so nice was the headwind along this road, although I had guessed it would be like this. Then Wetherby threw one. The flooding and all that half destroyed the bridge at Tadcaster and made a mess of Linton Bridge amongst other damage ( twenty months ago? ) had also damaged a large wall on the way out of town in the Leeds direction. The repairs to this have only just started, which makes me glad my house was not above that wall but also made a few bits of back street riding necessary. No harm, it likely added a mile to the trip. Once back on a familiar road, I pedalled to Collingham and at the final chance decided not to ride up Jewitt Lane for the return via Thorner. I think Sandhills in the up direction, plus wind, had something to do with the decision. So the A 58 back to Leeds, and of course there is the long climb through Scarcroft to bellow the lungs somewhat, all for the good. Thirty five and a lump miles, fair but breezy weather and one happy rider.

Random squiggles


----------



## Gareth C (4 Aug 2017)

A kind of duathlon...

_The kind where the first 90% is fighting the hills and headwinds on North Yorkshire tarmac and gravel roads…

… and the last 10% is a push up a bridleway in a forest surrounded by a million flies buzzing around my head*. Where are those headwinds when you need them?

Do you think there would be much call for a Duathlon like this?

* at this point my sense of humour failed!_​
It was a very windy day, and first day of practice in the ‘Ard Rock Endure that I’d ridden the last two years. I thought I’d take a trip down to see how things were going because it’s a lovely part of the world, and the event village would have wood-fired pizza ovens (= pizza for Gareth!).

To avoid a monster day in the wind, I parked up at the top of the Stang and rode down Arkengarthdale to Reeth, battered by the sidewind.







Once in town I headed down to the event village for a quick look around, and then pizza, before setting off in a homeward direction, but via ‘Ard Rock sections 1 and 6. First up was a big climb with loads of enduroists out for their practice. The road is fearfully steep, and my cross bike proved the best tool for getting up the hill (but my heart was about to explode on reaching the top).






My route then went via Marrick Moor, a bit of gravel road, becoming extremely rough near Holgate.


























Back on the tarmac, my mind was moving to how to get back to the top of The Stang. There were two potential bridleways, then a farm track, and finally (and worst of all), tarmac to the bottom and the monster climb back up to the top.











The first two bridleways looked far too sketchy (at least the bits visible from the road), so I skipped these. The farm track was great, albeit back into the wind. Just before East Hope I entered the forest.

There was a bridleway heading up the edge of the forest – I took this knowing it might be a walk. Indeed it was. What I hadn’t bargained for was the lack of wind in the forest… which brought with it a swarm of flies around me for the duration of the climb. I nearly lost my mind with this distraction, and it seemed forever before I reached the section of forest that had been felled, and the wind was switched back on. Flies gone. A short ride along a shooting track brought me back to the car. What a hard day out!

https://www.relive.cc/view/1116951825


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Aug 2017)

More of a my rides in the past 2 weeks. Been in France visiting a few spots. Started in Le Mans, where I drove along part of the famous 24hr circuit, albeit slightly slower than the race cars in my campervan. A little bit of family riding around a little place called Le Grez to the local 'etang' (literal translation being pond, but rather a lake with it's own beach).
We were only overnighting on the way to our 6 night stay at Camping Le Paradis, nicely located on the D706 between one of the nicest villages in France, St Leon-sur-Vezere and the Roque St Christophe. The Tour de France passed by the campsite a few weeks back, so I got to ride part of the TdF route too. Quite a hilly area, but nothing steep, just long steady climbs which were actually quite nice.
The 'Roque'




A bit of street art at Lestrade ( I needed the breather from the climb)




And a little 'relive' thingy
https://www.relive.cc/view/1116018294

We also made the journey to Sarlat-la-Caneda, specifically to ride the 'voie verte', an old railway line, much like the Bristol-Bath path. A very nice 22 mile pedal, all off road, pretty much flat all the way. The longest ride ever for my 10 year old daughter, and for my slight older wife!
After a very enjoyable few days, we moved on to Ile de Re, a nice island just off the coast of La Rochelle and joined to by a 3km long bridge. Which kind of decided what my ride was going to be. I have never seen so many bikes in one place! Everywhere there were cyclist, places to hire bikes, places to buy bikes, fix bikes etc etc. Miles and miles of dedicated, and a lot of the time, mandatory, cycle paths. Very good ones too. Made it over the bridge and back




Over 100 miles of very enjoyable riding all told. Next year I'm going back armed with the road bike...


----------



## gavgav (4 Aug 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> More of a my rides in the past 2 weeks. Been in France visiting a few spots. Started in Le Mans, where I drove along part of the famous 24hr circuit, albeit slightly slower than the race cars in my campervan. A little bit of family riding around a little place called Le Grez to the local 'etang' (literal translation being pond, but rather a lake with it's own beach).
> We were only overnighting on the way to our 6 night stay at Camping Le Paradis, nicely located on the D706 between one of the nicest villages in France, St Leon-sur-Vezere and the Roque St Christophe. The Tour de France passed by the campsite a few weeks back, so I got to ride part of the TdF route too. Quite a hilly area, but nothing steep, just long steady climbs which were actually quite nice.
> The 'Roque'
> View attachment 366123
> ...


I stayed at Sarlat, with @Rickshaw Phil about 14 years ago and it's a stunning area.


----------



## gavgav (4 Aug 2017)

This has been the week from hell at work, with the go live after rolling out a phase of an Electronic Patient Record in 3 weeks (last phase took 3 months and went well, so of course the Project Managers learnt from that.......NOT!) After 10 hours overtime and a poor forecast for tomorrow, I was in desperate need of a ride and so chose a hilly route in the lovely warm evening sunshine, with a strong wind blowing.

Out to Betton Abbots and then onto the lanes to Berrington and Cound, before climbing up to Evenwood and then the steep climb up Kenley Bank. I was passed by a Tesco delivery van, speeding up the lanes, just before the climb and then, when descending towards Harley, I met him coming back up and he had grumpy look at having to stop and move over

I then turned onto some easier terrain to Harnage Grange and crossed Cound Moor, before looping back to Cound and then re-tracing my outward route home.

21.2 miles at 12.3mph avg with 1265 ft of climbing and feeling much more chilled out than I did at 5pm today!


----------



## Ian H (4 Aug 2017)

Last day of the Semaine Federale. I rode the 'P3' 101km route at a rate of knots, with a friend for a while, then following various wheels, or solo, passing endless lines of cyclists.

on a descent 2km from my destination there was a crack and the bars went all floppy, ceasing to be terribly effective in steering the bike. I managed to grab the stem to steer with and fished for a lever to brake with. 

I came to a halt still upright. Checking, I found one bolt of the two-bolt clamp had broken. Tightening the remaining one held the bars just enough to limp home. 

I might swap to a four-bolt stem.

Here's the ride.


----------



## swansonj (5 Aug 2017)

My ride today: the Prudential Ride London. Seriously. The route goes past our home, so with the annual hoopla, and so many people here doing it, it is hard to avoid it getting under your skin. On the other hand, organised rides with thousands of cyclists, compulsory helmets, marshalls and waymarks, all the competitiveness and time-comparing and grumbles about other cyclists, are anathema to me (if you enjoy them, good for you, each to their own). Not to mention the trifling fact that there's no way I'd get round the course within the cutoffs. 

So, having got the bug for night cycling from the Fridays, I decided to do the route as a solo night ride, making a circular route by starting and finishing in Leatherhead where we live. 

Left Leatherhead 8 last night. Reached the normal finish on the Mall at 1030. Then joined the normal outward route. Minor variation to avoid the worst of the A4, crossing Hammersmith Bridge instead of Chiswick. Richmond Park at 1130, the whole park belonging to just me and the biggest herd of deer I've ever seen. Newlands Corner at 2, Leith Hill at 3, Box Hill at 4. Then, because I hadn't done the first stretch from the Olympic Park to central London, I'd only done 90 miles, so I did the Box Hill loop a second time to make the requisite 100. Home in ten hours (see what I mean about not meeting the cutoffs?)


----------



## delb0y (5 Aug 2017)

Normal Saturday ride, trying to increase the mileage very slightly each time. 73 miles today around the Cotswolds in the general direction of Tetbury. Highlights were not having to get off on any hills for a change, seeing a very fine buzzard and later a beautiful deer in the midst of field of maize / barley / corn (I can't tell the difference) with just it's head above the crops. Would've made a lovely photo. Downside was getting absolutely drenched coming through Minchinhampton in a mega storm and then being scared to death coming down a very steep and narrow and car lined road with water everywhere and only the Tricross brakes between me and disaster. If there's one reason I would like to swap bikes it's to get some good brakes. The Garmin did it's usual thing - was fine for half the ride, sulked for an hour or two leaving me to navigate myself, and then woke up and start giving me directions when I was close enough to home to know where I was anyway. Legs are tired now.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2017)

A Cotswolds ride today from just outside Chipping Norton. 
We rolled down the hill into Chippy, then turned right forLittle Rollright. There were healthy hills from the off. Somehow we managed to dodge all of the showers today, not sure how.










Into Moreton in Marsh for a brew at a twee tearoom. Nice crumpets lady!

Then we went through more villages, can't remember where, have a nose at my map on strava link






















We were heading for Hook Norton brewery when a spoke broke, so we went back to Chippy where the nice man in TY cycles fixed it for us.

A few hills, black clouds and a great day! Just about 40 miles


https://www.strava.com/activities/1118333620


----------



## pjd57 (5 Aug 2017)

Short ride to Celtic Park via Glasgow city centre.
Nice going.

Wet coming back a slightly different route.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2017)

I forgot to say that Mrs Dave did this ride on a brand new Brooks saddle.

Hard faced, hard arsed!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Aug 2017)

Showers about today including thunderstorms. Just Steve E and Margaret PR and me. We delayed the start to allow a heavy shower through then headed out into lovely sunny blue skies. Margaret called The Mythe as we are planning an epic ride in Wales tomorrow. So off through the school we rode. Lovely coffee and chat at The Mythe. The clouds did roll over while we were supping our coffee but again we had blue skies as we saddled up. Our return was by the White Rabbit with Steve's route back from Upton. Nice wee one today and no bikes got wet. 31 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I forgot to say that Mrs Dave did this ride on a brand new Brooks saddle.
> 
> Hard faced, hard arsed!


"Does my bum look big on this?"


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> A Cotswolds ride today from just outside Chipping Norton.
> We rolled down the hill into Chippy, then turned right forLittle Rollright. There were healthy hills from the off. Somehow we managed to dodge all of the showers today, not sure how.
> View attachment 366206
> View attachment 366207
> ...



Moreton in Marsh - The geology students' nightmare!!


----------



## Spinney (5 Aug 2017)

We're staying in Aberystwyth for the weekend. OH planned a long, hilly ride (training, he said) so I got a pass to do something easier.

Started along the Ystwyth trail, towards Tregaron. The first part of this is mostly off-road, on an old railway track, with tarmac or firm gravel surface, and fairly flat. Slight irritations are having to stop for gates, but they are needed to stop livestock getting onto the track. And the odd slowdown for passing pedestrians, as it is a shared use path. 





After crossing the B4575 the signed route went up a very narrow stony track that didn't look like fun on my tourer, so I stuck to the B road, joined the B4340 and followed it all the way to Pontrhydfendigaid (I have _no _idea how to pronounce that!). There was a bit of 12% hill that I walked up.

From the P place, I sidetracked a little for a quick visit to Strata Florida Abbey - in the care of Cadw, but my English Heritage card got me in. There isn't much to be seen, but I had a cuppa before pressing on. 





Back to P, then north up the B4343, through Ffair-Rhos (I can guess how to pronounce that!). After climbing to get to Ffair-Rhos, I was rewarded with a splendid downhill - steep enough to ride at 30 mph without too much effort, with sweeping bends - neither the slope nor the bends needing white knuckles on brakes. 

Descending on through the wonderfully named Ysbyty Ystwyth to Pont-rhyd-y-groes, across the river, then another long ascent, this one not so steep I needed to walk, but I did stop for a rest on a flat(ish) bit. Then more descending.

I had contemplated going down into Devil's Bridge, but the waymarked cycle route left the B road before getting into the bottom of the valley, so I turned off along the Rheidol trail towards Aberystwith. My hopes of a flattish ride were not to be, although none of the ascents were very long.





The minor road joins the A4120 for a while before the waymarked route goes off down to the valley bottom. I had intended to follow this, but the A road is on the top of the southern edge of the valley, and I fancied some distant views, after lots of woodland and low-level scenery earlier, so I stuck to the A road all the way back to Aberystwyth. In spite of it being a sunny Saturday in August, the road wasn't busy, and everyone who passed me (the whole day) did so nicely.




A tad under 40 miles, and a splendid day out!


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you sold the Thorn, Dave? Is that a new tandem? I really like the look of it




No. We're a 2 tandem household now. It wasn't my idea either!
It's lighter and less sluggish. We're enjoying it.

We hope to have many an adventure on the Thorn!


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Aug 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1118557678

A little ride into the countryside today.






Breakfast 





Waiting for everyone to arrive.






Ready for the off.





Danni King with one of the riders.






Brewdog.






Another medal.

Nice ride 70 odd miles.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 Aug 2017)

Did the Penistone to Holmfirth run again today.
Lots of tourists, lots of cyclists, and spotted the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight over in the direction of Ladybower/Derwent.

I'd planned on doing my Penistone, Silkstone, Dodworth, Dove Valley, Wombwell, Elsecar loop but the scenery above Winscar just blows everything else away.


----------



## Zimbob (5 Aug 2017)

As I needed to test out my Van Rouge mini-camper, I headed West last night....

Found a lovely spot overlooking Skye and Raasay (excuse the blurry zoomed pic)



20170804_200223 by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr

And set up camp - note the bottle of Fizz, and Pot Noodle, I'm nothing if not classy...



20604192_10214075783511376_6103301248704096624_n by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr

Up bright and early, then off round via Shieldaig to Applecross, then back to the van :



Capture Applecross by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr

Weather was a mixed bag, glorious sunshine, then insane downpours once I got inland. A quick stop at the Applecross Inn for a 'recovery drink' was required after the ascent and descent - my word, that hill was tough! I've only ever climbed it from the Applecross side before, and this seemed a lot harder, although the extra miles from the coast road may not have helped, there's a few wee sharp ramps on the road round to Shieldaig... At least the descent was fun, road was nice and quiet, so not much traffic to slow me down 

A wee shot of the view on the way down the Bealach :



20170805_154947 by zimbob.co.uk, on Flickr

It was nice looking at this, knowing I'd already climbed it, so didn't have to again today


----------



## Donger (5 Aug 2017)

Zimbob said:


> It was nice looking at this, knowing I'd already climbed it, so didn't have to again today


I'm jealous, @Zimbob ... even though I've already done that one too. That view takes me back. Takes a bit of nerve to take your hands off the brakes and let it start to roll down that one (at least it does when you weigh over 20 stone and your wheel rims are wet!) Looks like you're going to just plunge over an abyss.

Counting down the weeks 'til I get to go back again and take on a nice loop round to Skye by ferry and back by the road bridge. Thinking about also driving up to the top of the bealach and dropping down into Applecross so I can take it on from that side. Pleased to hear you say it is easier that way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2017)

7.8 miles this day, on the Schwinn Impact, recently released from rehabilitation, rather late, so no riders out just before dinner. Humid but cool. A bit of fettling required before the start, but the Impact is still a good speedy MTB turned drop bar tourer, about a mile or two perhour faster than the upright Schwinn Sidewinder, built for comfort, not speed.
72F 22C
Winds S7
Relative humidity 61%
Barometer 30.05 1019.4 mb


----------



## Stonechat (6 Aug 2017)

Somehow forgot to post my last ride

Friday went out and did a semi time trial typ 10 mile fast burst round a small loop in Lyne, then after receovering went up across Chobham common almost to windlesham cut across to reach the main road back into Chboham then cut across country towards Chertsey, diverting via Adlestone at the end

34.9 miles @ 17.6 mph, 827 feet climbed

The 10 mile burst was done in 31 min 34 secs

https://www.strava.com/activities/1116686357

It was a good work out, hopefullly fully recovered for today's club ride


----------



## chr15b (6 Aug 2017)

Covered a nice 25 miles this morning from Paisley out to Kilmacolm. Trying to get back into it and today took the Torr Road for those that know it, some rolling hills into Kilmacolm.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1119803251


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Aug 2017)

Just a quick mooch out on the Marin today. Got to about 11 miles and noticed the front tyre was getting softer and softer. Hoped to get home on it, (3 miles), but only managed 1 

Not the time to discover your new Topeak Mountain Morph pump is set up for Schraeder valves when you need it to inflate Presta valves. So I'm sat at the side of the road watching YouTube videos on how to convert the head over but it beat me, (yes I sussed it easily sat at home with a cup of tea and a slice of cake ).

Then both my tyre levers snapped as well, so the ride ended with a 2 mile walk home keeping the front end up to prevent damage to the tyre wall 

Anyhoo here's some pics from today. 







PS: Yes the bridge in the second pic is made of giant Meccano, LINKY


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2017)

Another monthly challenge ride this morning 100km this time. Having been persuaded to join veloviewer by @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds and become a square chaser. A route had been plotted to an area Ive not rode much before , around the Leicestershire Rutland boarder . Out the door at 0815 Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Syston ,Barkby then onto some new roads through Beeby ,South Croxton then onto some beautiful lanes around Bagrave hall to Cold Newton quick half a mile on a busy B road then right in Tilton on the hill and more lovely deserted roads around Marefield with beautiful scenery absolutely loved this section . Burrough on the Hill ,Little Dalby around the back of Burton Lazar's then onto Melton Mowbray . Asfordby and up Saxileby hill and onto to Nice Pies cafe 10 minutes ahead of scheduled meeting with big Sis so breakfast and coffee ordered and consumed while waiting . Big Sis turned up with my Auntie who treated me to breakfast  . Nice relaxed chat and coffee . Purchased a squirrel pie and got sis to take it home never tried one before but they always sell out so I presume it's  .Out of nice pies just past the first junction and I heard a shout looked back and saw several cyclists so I presumed it was one of them shouting clear . Turns out it was @Supersuperleeds shouting me ,sorry  I didn't see you honest . He had arrange to meet his other half at nice pies so he couldnt chase me ( he wouldnt have caught me  ). Heading home Seagrave ,Sileby as I past my mate Andy's house he's out the front ,so stopped for a chat and another coffee . Back out back to Cossington ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey . 63.5 miles in the bag so target done ,veloviewer square expanded all in glorious weather on some lovely traffic free lanes in beautiful scenery that was a good day on the bike really enjoyed it today. And today's miles take me past 2016 total in the first weekend of August total so far this 5754


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Another monthly challenge ride this morning 100km this time. Having been persuaded to join veloviewer by @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds and become a square chaser. A route had been plotted to an area Ive not rode much before , around the Leicestershire Rutland boarder . Out the door at 0815 Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Syston ,Barkby then onto some new roads through Beeby ,South Croxton then onto some beautiful lanes around Bagrave hall to Cold Newton quick half a mile on a busy B road then right in Tilton on the hill and more lovely deserted roads around Marefield with beautiful scenery absolutely loved this section . Burrough on the Hill ,Little Dalby around the back of Burton Lazar's then onto Melton Mowbray . Asfordby and up Saxileby hill and onto to Nice Pies cafe 10 minutes ahead of scheduled meeting with big Sis so breakfast and coffee ordered and consumed while waiting . Big Sis turned up with my Auntie who treated me to breakfast  . Nice relaxed chat and coffee . Purchased a squirrel pie and got sis to take it home never tried one before but they always sell out so I presume it's  .Out of nice pies just past the first junction and I heard a shout looked back and saw several cyclists so I presumed it was one of them shouting clear . Turns out it was @Supersuperleeds shouting me ,sorry  I didn't see you honest . He had arrange to meet his other half at nice pies so he couldnt chase me ( he wouldnt have caught me  ). Heading home Seagrave ,Sileby as I past my mate Andy's house he's out the front ,so stopped for a chat and another coffee . Back out back to Cossington ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey . 63.5 miles in the bag so target done ,veloviewer square expanded all in glorious weather on some lovely traffic free lanes in beautiful scenery that was a good day on the bike really enjoyed it today



You're right I wouldn't have caught you. I was on 99 point something miles at that point.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2017)

I had originally planned to do my August imperial yesterday, but on seeing the weather forecast switched the day to today. Up at 4:45 after rough nights sleep and I'm not really wanting to go out, but I'd promised our lass I would meet her at the Nice Pie cafe so kicked myself up the arse and get out of the door not long after 5:30.

Blooming heck it was freezing. Luckily I had put on the arm warmers but with the fingerless gloves my fingers were a tad cold.

I'd planned a route to capture some squares for the veloviewer explorer chasing, as this can lead to some slow riding or even walking depending on the surface I told our lass that I would call her when I was an hour away from the cafe.

Once the sun started to get higher it started to get warmer and I got really warm at the 20 mile mark when I went up my first proper climb of the day on a road aptly named as just The Hill. As I got to the top I saw my first other cyclist of the day and didn't see another for 70 miles when I then proceeded to be tripping over them for the next 30 miles.

A bit of dodgy riding around Eyebrook reservoir to bag a square but didn't get caught, I really need to get my eyes tested, I keep missing these signs that say no public right of way 

Miles 30 -70 were basically either going up hill or down hill so it was either spinning in the lowest gear or freewheeling in the highest, very little in between.

Coming back down a dead end road after bagging another square came across one of many horse riders out today. This one was an oldish bloke with a right posh accent who thanked me for slowing down (I always do for horses) as his horse had never seen a bike before. Gave me a right chuckle, he sounded like Cholmondley Warner 

At 70 miles I rode into the flat lands known as the Vale of Belvoir and had the cracking descent down Pasture Lane, only problem with the Vale of Belvoir is you have to climb out of it at some point if you head back to Leicester. Anyway I had a plan for this, I headed towards Nottingham and came out of it at the flatter end, was still a stinker of a climb out of Owthorpe were I stopped at the top to ring her lass.

As I get to the top of Lawn Lane I see @13 rider fly by the junction. I shouted, but he ignored me I couldn't chase him down as he was going the opposite way to my route and I was meeting our lass. 

At the cafe stop I had a nice large piece of triple sponge cake and a latte, our lass also a latte and some coffee and walnut cake. Gave my empty drinks bottle to take home and got her also to take some pies a well 

Left the cafe and headed to AB Kettleby an then down to Saxleby, into Leicester city centre and home.

tad under 127 miles done and rode through four different counties (including Leicestershire)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1120150442


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I had originally planned to do my August imperial yesterday, but on seeing the weather forecast switched the day to today. Up at 4:45 after rough nights sleep and I'm not really wanting to go out, but I'd promised our lass I would meet her at the Nice Pie cafe so kicked myself up the arse and get out of the door not long after 5:30.
> 
> Blooming heck it was freezing. Luckily I had put on the arm warmers but with the fingerless gloves my fingers were a tad cold.
> 
> ...


How did you find the climb from dry brook reservoir through Stoke Dry ? Bit of a brute certainly rolling terrain out that way


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> How did you find the climb from dry brook reservoir through Stoke Dry ? Bit of a brute certainly rolling terrain out that way



I went up it fine, I just dropped into the little ring and span up it. Only hard bit was as I got towards the top and an Alsatian came tearing down the road at me. The owner quickly grabbed it and it got nowhere near me. I did say to him luckily it wasn't the steepest bit otherwise I might have fallen off. The descent down into Lyddington was worth the climb.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I went up it fine, I just dropped into the little ring and span up it. Only hard bit was as I got towards the top and an Alsatian came tearing down the road at me. The owner quickly grabbed it and it got nowhere near me. I did say to him luckily it wasn't the steepest bit otherwise I might have fallen off. The descent down into Lyddington was worth the climb.


When I did it was at 95 miles into the Hilly Rutland sportive it was hard then !


----------



## gavgav (6 Aug 2017)

Today's Cricket match was cancelled and so I got an unexpected early chance to bag my Half Century Challenge ride for August. Weather was mostly cloudy, cool and ridiculously windy for the umpteenth time in this washout of a Summer since the end of June. It all looked so promising until then.

I took a route that I haven't done for over 2 years (where does time go?!) which has a good mixture of hills and flat, up to Hawkstone Park.

Took my usual route North out of Shrewsbury, to Upton Magna, and then climbed up East Haughmond, where I had the novelty of overtaking something on the steep part of the hill.........a chap on a ride on Mower . With the wind mostly behind me, or from the side (which was a bit scary in the gaps along the hedges) I made a fast descent to the crossroads, but, when changing down the gears, the flipping chain came off , cue oily hands putting it back on.

Continued on to Bings Heath and Shawbury, where crossing the busy A53 was a bit fraught, before passing the RAF base and out to Moreton Corbett. Next was Stanton upon Hine Heath and the start of the main climbing of the day, to Booley, past the West Midlands Shooting Ground and up to Hawkstone Park Follies, which was my lunch stop for the day.

I had just sat down on the wall, got my Sandwiches out and it started to Rain . It wasn't forecast at all and the same thing happened when I did this ride 2 years ago . The wind had got even stronger now and I knew it would be a headwind for most of the journey home, boy was that the case!! I retraced my steps down to Booley, Stanton upon Hine Heath, Moreton Corbett and Shawbury, but then took different lanes to Poynton, Roden, Rodington and back to Upton Magna. There were times when I felt I was cycling into a brick wall, due to the strength of the wind.

Took the Pelham Road, to Berwick Wharf, passing a chap fully laden on a tourer, said hello to him as I passed, thinking we may have a chat about where he was heading, but he was a complete Victor Meldrew, not even moving his head from the forward look to make eye contact with me. Fine, if that's how you want to be, I left him standing.

The rat run to Atcham was only noticeable for a pass from an Audiot who must have been doing near 100mph , before I crossed the old A5 and then up to Chilton and Betton Abbots. The road back to the A458 was littered with hay and huge branches from trees, which I can only assume has been caused by a tall lorry that has been transporting the stuff. One branch covered 2/3 of the road and was too big for me to even lift out of the way!

Arrived back home having done 45.4 miles, with 1648 ft of climbing at 13.2mph avg speed


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Aug 2017)

I ran out of time to posts todays ride yesterday, so here is yesterdays ride today.

Up against a time limit again, I'd half a mind to set off for Otley as I haven't been to Yorkshire's capital of cycling for a while. So, once again I headed up Coal Road but stopped after half a mile to put my arm warmers on as it was surprisingly chilly. Onto Red Hall Lane and straight into a stiff headwind - it felt stronger than the forecast would have suggested, but I ploughed on using the assumption that at least it would be at my back on the return leg.
A sprint along the A58 and on to Whin Moor Lane, and once it opened out into the countryside I was really feeling the headwind.
Into Shadwell, left up the hill, down the other side and the steady climb up to Slaid Hill lights, where a quick right then left saw me onto Wigton Lane and still being hampered by the elements. Eventually the road drops gently down to Alwoodley Gates and by this point I'd had enough. Working harder into a headwind is one thing, pedalling to maintain a decent speed downhill is something else and the thought of another 10 miles of it was enough to decide a change of route was in order, so I retraced my route back up Wigton Lane, now bowling along with my speed now in the high teens 
Left down the hill at Wike Ridge Lane, through the dip and on to Tarn Lane, still wind assisted and cracking along now. But not fast enough to stop a racing snake whizz past me like I wasn't trying.
Onto Ling Lane and briefly wishing I was on the hybrid on the horrible road surface and then back out onto the A58 for a fast dash down the hill to the lights and right onto Thorner Lane and the descent down to the beck and the climb up 'Hellwood' (aka Scarcroft Hill) and onto Milner Lane for a ride along the ridge, getting buffeted about at every gate / gap in the hedges by a very pronounced crosswind. Fortunately there was hardly any other traffic about and I soon turned onto Holme Farm Lane and through East Rigton and Rigton Green, where in a break with tradition I took the left fork onto Compton Lane and carried along the ridge.
After passing a few walkers I decided to stop at the Gasworks for a photo and a drink:





Back on my way and after a few twists and turns I dropped down to the Jewitt Lane crossroads and resisting the temptation to carry on down the hill, turned right for the short climb to the top between the piggeries and then along between the fields on another near deserted lane:




A very pleasant undulating ride followed before the sharp climb onto another Thorner Lane, where it was right (into the wind again) as far as Milner Lane which I the followed all the way back to Thorner. Slightly concerned to see signs at the top of the drop down into Thorner saying that the road will be closed from 22-28 Aug due to the Leeds Festival - this is a new one on me, access is often restricted at the start and end of the festival and loads of roads have signs put up stating no access to the festival, but this is the first time I can remember the council closing roads completely for the best part of a week. I've emailed the Highways Dept, so will see what the response is.
Anyway, through Thorner and in a moment of madness decided to climb out of the village up Sandhills (Van Zyl Hill) and do you know what? It wasn't all that bad - apart from a close pass by a Kretin in a Kuga.
From there it's Skeltons Lane back to Coal Road, then a steady and gently downhill drop to home on local roads, enlivened only by a bus driver who had a very different interpretation of 'right of way' to the Highway Code. 

*20.35 miles* (32.75km) in an unintentionally leisurely *1h 33m* at an average of *13.0mph* with *918ft* climbed (it felt like more...)

I'll take that as it's just good to find time to get out on the bike and the ride became much more fun when I stopped slogging into that blooming wind. 

And to end, the map:


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2017)

59 miles this morning, The Forestry Centre at Rosliston the destination. Out through Keresley and up Breach Oak lane, through Ansley then left and up the hill, right at the top then left and through Hurley and Wood End. Crossed the A5 at Dorden then down into Polesworth, through onto the Linden road then right and through Seckington and Thorpe Constantine, on through Clifton Campville and Lullington to Cotton In The Elms, turned right and onto Rosliston and my stop at the Forestry Centre. The cafe was heaving, very busy, lots of cyclists out which is always nice to see. On the way back I went straight on at the roundabout and past the Beehive farm to Lullington then picked up my outward route to Polesworth, but instead of turning into the town I carried on and went straight on at the cross roads into Kisses Barn Lane and turned left by the Garden centre, then straight over the cross roads in Pinwall then right and left into Witherley, crossed the A5 and into Mancetter then climbed Purley Chase, turned left at the top and picked up one of my regular routes home through Ansley and Kersley. A good mornings cycling, better than last Thursdays ride, still a bit windy and cool, but it stayed dry.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16664287


----------



## Donger (6 Aug 2017)

Only 1 photo today. It was club ride time, and all the other slow guys were missing today. That, for me, meant slogging my way up the hills trying not to lose too much time on everyone else and then riding on past my waiting clubmates at the summits instead of stopping for a rest (and a photo). We tried out a slight variation of our route out to Stroud, then headed off down the Bath Road until Woodchester, where we hung a left up the brutal, mile long 12% Bear Hill up to Rodborough Common. From there it was a great, flat, 20+mph sprint across Minchinhampton Common to our favourite Yurt (yes, he said "yurt"), the appropriately named "Jolly Nice Café" at Frampton Mansell on the Cirencester Road.




Above: Lisa with John, Paul, George and Mike. (Ringo wasn't available).
After glugging a very nice filter coffee and demolishing the best almond croissant ever, it was time to move off again. Thankfully this time it was downhill, down Cowcombe Hill, followed by another lovely 20mph sprint along the valley bottom into Stroud. That left one more big hill to negotiate.... this time the back of Horsepools Hill from Pitchcombe to Edge, probably only averaging about 5%, but a mile and a half long. Great when it stopped. Superb descent back down towards Gloucester, and then at the end Mike and I headed off home the long way to bag a handful of extra miles. 42 miles for me today. All in the sunshine for a lovely change. Great company as ever.
Enjoy your rides everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> 59 miles this morning, The Forestry Centre at Rosliston the destination. Out through Keresley and up Breach Oak lane, through Ansley then left and up the hill, right at the top then left and through Hurley and Wood End. Crossed the A5 at Dorden then down into Polesworth, through onto the Linden road then right and through Seckington and Thorpe Constantine, on through Clifton Campville and Lullington to Cotton In The Elms, turned right and onto Rosliston and my stop at the Forestry Centre. The cafe was heaving, very busy, lots of cyclists out which is always nice to see. On the way back I went straight on at the roundabout and past the Beehive farm to Lullington then picked up my outward route to Polesworth, but instead of turning into the town I carried on and went straight on at the cross roads into Kisses Barn Lane and turned left by the Garden centre, then straight over the cross roads in Pinwall then right and left into Witherley, crossed the A5 and into Mancetter then climbed Purley Chase, turned left at the top and picked up one of my regular routes home through Ansley and Kersley. A good mornings cycling, better than last Thursdays ride, still a bit windy and cool, but it stayed dry.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16664287


Hi Dave did you notice if the garden centre on kisses barn lane has a cafe . I'm thinking of using it in the forum ride


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2017)

Boo!
An aborted ride today. We packed up the campervan(tent) and drove over to Burford. The best part of the day was FREE parking! We set off up the hill in the high street before the hordes arrived. Into Sheep Street and then turn left at The Lamb pub. 50 yards along the A40 and into The Archers.

There were plenty of well tended horse paddocks and houses to die for. I'm sure the price tag would finish me off! 

We were following a route to get to Bibury in a circular ride, but just 4.5 miles into the ride we heard the now familiar sound of tinkling spokes in the back wheel.

We came to a stop, and sure enough, about 8 spokes were as loose as loose!
Well, I didn't want to wreck the wheel, I didn't want to be stranded in unfamiliar territory on a Sunday, I didn't want to go back to Burford but it seemed like the most sensible option.

Once Back in Burford I sent an email to The Tandem Shop... less than 250 miles and the wheel falls apart.


















So, we have unfinished business here. We'll be back!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1119689729


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Hi Dave did you notice if the garden centre on kisses barn lane has a cafe . I'm thinking of using it in the forum ride



I didn't notice but I think it has, it's more farm shop than garden centre, It needs checking out to make sure.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Boo!
> An aborted ride today. We packed up the campervan(tent) and drove over to Burford. The best part of the day was FREE parking! We set off up the hill in the high street before the hordes arrived. Into Sheep Street and then turn left at The Lamb pub. 50 yards along the A40 and into The Archers.
> 
> There were plenty of well tended horse paddocks and houses to die for. I'm sure the price tag would finish me off!
> ...



The likes for the pictures, not the wheel that self destructed


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Aug 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1120296389

A little ride out around the New Forest today.






Ipley Heath 






Lepe beach.






Eling 

86 miles done


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Aug 2017)

...Well. Last night's ride...


----------



## mark st1 (6 Aug 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.relive.cc/view/1120296389
> 
> A little ride out around the New Forest today.
> 
> ...



@Racing roadkill you seem to use relive a fair bit. Have you had any rides not upload at all in particular the longer ones ?


----------



## Glow worm (6 Aug 2017)

A nice relaxed 20 miler here around my home patch






Some rare blue skies here today. And a nice bumpy road surface near Upware to keep the nasty motons away.






The bumps work a treat, I've never seen a car along here once. I'd like to see them try!







The lode at Upware.






Another quiet route away from it all at Wicken.






Heading home, Swaffham Bulbeck Lode looking calm in the sunshine.







Between Lode and the Swaffhams is this cycle/ ped path. It's just way too close to the often 90mph traffic roaring past, but at least slightly away from it, so better than nothing.






Home to see the barley being harvested, and straw baled. With a wet week forecast here, its hopefully in the barn just in time.

Not much about today but was pleased to see some swifts passing through to give the impression it might still be summer, although they were heading south fast, as if they couldnt wait to get away from the place. And frankly, who can blame them.


----------



## Katherine (6 Aug 2017)

Nomadski said:


> So my plan was to get in a big 70 miler or so last week prior to next Sundays RideLondon. Found a nice looking route someone had made going south from Manchester to Jodrell Bank discovery centre and looping west and back.
> 
> So set off later than planned, but with enough time to take it easy and still get to the cafe at Jodrell before 4.30pm when they closed. The route was initially beset by lots of traffic - it was 2pm on a Wednesday afternoon but felt like 5pm on a Friday! Finally getting south of Heald Green I started hitting the country lanes of the route.
> 
> ...


You didn't just miss out on a cup of tea and a sandwich at Jodrell Bank, their chips are particularly good too. Looks like a nice route.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Aug 2017)

Yesterday's club ride

We went to Clandon House (the NT property that burnt down. Our destination was the garden centre in the grounds)
We had a goodly number and by chance when we encountered the roadworks on the A320 (we were crossing over the roundabout)
The 4 way temporary traffic lights caused long delays, and we split into 2 groups.
Went rhough Ripley and East Horsley, going up the inevitable hill up an unusual route up Green Lane and Chalk Hill (The other group went up the parallel Green Dene) It seemed a long old hill, no killer gradients.

Evemtuallycoming to the top of Combe Lane and down the steep descent, then up Newlands Corner and down again on the north side to our stop.

Other group arrived 10 minutes later

Went home a similar route, but managed to make the ride a touch longer by some back and forth around Chertsey

49.72 miles @ 15.8 mph 1896 feet climbed
Plenty left in the legs at the end

https://www.strava.com/activities/1120012698


----------



## rugby bloke (7 Aug 2017)

For the last couple of years the bike has hit the back of the garage after RideLondon and not seen the light of day for 3 months. So this year I am, determined to keep up the riding and was planning a gentle 30ish miler yesterday. Got a txt for a couple of friends training for the Big Battle Field Ride asking if I would like to go out with them, with the proviso that it would be a "bit further" than 35 miles. So bright and early I set of from Cogenhoe to the meeting point in Boothville. Not the nicest ride in the county but necessary. We then set off, heading out to the Bramptons before cutting south and west to cross the M1 between Kissinlingbury and Bugbrooke. At this point the amusement for the ride was provided by my mate's brand new Cervelo, which had a habit of dropping its chain at random times when swapping from the the big to the little cog. My humble little Carrera was behaving it's self as ever ...

We continued to head south and west, into the brisk wind and seemingly up as many hills as could be found ... The joy of the ride only interrupted by the occasional missed turn and the shout of "Bloody chain" or other phrases that do not bare repetition here. My friends frustration was more acute for the fact that the bike has spent an hour in the lbs being fettled to try and fix this problem.

Coffee and cake was taken after 36 miles at Barn Farm Planst in Wardington. Clearly they had a good name with cyclists as 9 out of the 11 people in the cafe had come by bike. As we were now 4 miles from Banbury I figured that the "bit further" was going to be a significantly longer ride ... On the way back my friend's Garmin died a death ... so we were back to old school navigation of actually knowing where we were. As a consequence the mileage started to increase. Eventually we were on more familiar territory and the lift tower was sighted on the horizon. Reaching the edge of Northampton we decided we had climbed enough hills so took the canal path back into town. We went out separate ways at the Water Sport's Centre and I had one final hill to climb. Turns out the ride was a 75 miler .. so quite a bit further. A very enjoyable day, the Northamptonshire countryside never disappoints.






A typical lumpy Northants profile !


----------



## Katherine (7 Aug 2017)

Just half a mile ride today but it felt amazing after not doing any cycling for 2 weeks!! I walked down to the cycle hire place where we are on holiday and arranged to pick up a Trek road bike on Wednesday morning. I was offered a test ride and away I went to the roundabout and back. Looking forward to reacquainting myself with the cornish hills.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Aug 2017)

Yesterday's ride (too late back to post last night)

Driving Margaret PR to the meet with Andy G in Rhayader brain nav went down. So out came sat nav to get us back on route. That cost us 15 mins. Andy was almost ready for the off when we rolled up. But my back tyre had gone down in the night. I couldn't actually find the problem so in went a tube anyway and off we went. Straight out onto the climb out of town. Llanidloes arrived and my rear tyre went down again. This time I found a tiny flake of glass so it was lucky I'd put two spare tubes in my bag for today. We climbed out of Llanidloes. Andy had given clearance for the 3 mile longer ride around the reservoir. It climbs more around there too but the climbing is easier not to mention the nicer scenery. As we rode around the reservoir I could see some rain over the way. But the forecast was for fine weather! We took to the climb on the Machynlleth mountain road and at the top it was time for rain jackets. What is going on? Forecast had been good. The drop off the mountain was very iffy with wet roads and a strong gusting wind which was blowing us about all over the road. We made it to Machynlleth safely for the lunchtime rush. Our food did arrive swiftly except for Margaret's soup. The rain came on even heavier. Margaret was looking for ways to avoid riding in it. There weren't any really.

Eventually we hatched a plan. Continue with the original plan with a possible rescue mission for me to go back for Margaret. I set a nice steady pace along a very busy main road for Talybont where we turned back into the quiet stuff. We climbed for 6 miles up and over the Nant Y Moch. It's a lovely steady one so it was tick over in the correct gear time. Being first up (Andy had stopped for a natural break) I stopped to wait. That was a mistake as I got rather cold and suffered all the way to Devil's Bridge.

Thank goodness for the lovely lady in the cafe at Devil's Bridge. "Hot Soup please" got an instant response. Tea and cake too. Margaret managed to buy a tea shirt and the cafe lady found some coats customers' had forgotten. She even offered to take Margaret to her home for some warmth as it would be at least a two hour wait. Andy and I headed off up onto the Rhayader mountain road with twenty odd miles to complete. Today we didn't take the scenic run around the Elan Valley as that would have added another half hour to the ride. That meant a final climb up and over before a sketchy descent off the mountain. Arriving into Rhayader it was dry. No rain here all day! Getting changed out of our wet things the rain caught us up. I headed back over the mountain road in dire conditions now with torrents of rain lashing down. Margaret was waiting patiently so we stowed the bike and returned the borrowed coats. Just a small matter of the drive home after an epic that shouldn't have been. Stern letter to the Met Office forecasters now. 83 smiles which I did enjoy despite the weather although that section of being cold wasn't so wonderful.


----------



## Old jon (7 Aug 2017)

Twenty three miles today, the ride was slightly shortened due to real life intruding earlier on. It’s a guilt thing really, other things to do after one. Which would never sell as a chocolate coated terrible tasting after dinner morsel, would it?

So, out on the fixed today with the vague idea of a ride through Barwick in the downhill direction, and not taking more than a couple of hours to do it. A bit of history, I lived in Seacroft until I left school. Barwick in Elmet was no distance away at all, distinctly scruffier in those days and the road through it led nowhere interesting. Time moves on. So, this morning I lurched around Holbeck until the bike was pointing across the river, rode up to the Oakwood Clock and more up to cross the Ring Road. Turn right on Red Hall Lane, all very much like my previous ride but this time I turned right at the end of Skeltons Lane to ride a short stretch of the A 64 to the turn off for Scholes. No matter which way the village is ridden, it is up and then down, from the north as today it is up to cross the defunct railway line. The rise starts again once through the village, and then downhill through Barwick to the maypole, and the church where I turned left to approach Potterton.



It really is a nice road, despite the surface being a bit less than perfect. A reasonably bright sky this morning, a kind breeze and very little traffic made the journey pleasant indeed. All good things do end, this at the junction with the A 64. Has to be done, ride west back to Thorner Lane and then return home on the reverse of the route out. All the way around this morning there were sundry signs scattered around the roads warning of road closures for Leeds Festival in Bramham Park. I think I will arrange a suitable hibernation for that week, riding a bike might be a little stressful. Or maybe restrict the rides to north of the Wharfe. That is a much better idea. Grin improvement therapy, let’s see if it works.

For the very patient, a map.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Aug 2017)

Only 1 more day off before I have to return to work post holiday, so figured I'd best get my metric century in for the month. I did the metric half last week, and that was hard enough having had a rather low bike mileage 2 weeks away, so it came as no surprise to find the century ride was also tough, though I did opt for a rather lumpy route. Out just after 0800hrs, I headed out through Lyne, taking the Trys Hill - Accommodation Road route round to Stonehills before heading out onto a new road for me leading out to Lightwater. From there is was Red Road with it's lumps and bumps before heading towards Deepcut where some fantastic riding roads awaited. Back home via Pirbright and a few laps of WGP to make up the miles an get some climbing metres in. 106.4km done with 811metres of climbing. After lunch I was allowed to do some decorating, which also included the need to pedal into town, so 71 miles for me today all told


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2017)

Not today's ride but a report from Friday night - Saturday.

5 of us, Myself, @rb58 , @mark st1 , @sagefly and Sandra (Not of this parish). Jumped on the 9.30pm Friday night train to Norwich. Bikes safely stored in the guards compartment, we spent the next 2 hours on the noisiest quiet coach known to man. Populated by tv watching numpties and 2 chattering Uni students who didn't shut up the whole journey. Even the TV watching numpties got peeved with them and buggered off to another carriage. As one of our party said, 'Are we in a Dom Jolly sketch'.

Anyway, the train pulled into Norwich at 11.30 at night. The plan was simple... ride home.. first heading east towards Great Yarmouth and the coast and following the coast round and down to Essex.

Fuzzy photo of the gang in Norwich Station





The first leg of the journey was quite easy and good going. We were troubled by a little headwind and the roads were rolling rather then hilly. But the 38 miles to Lowestoft, our first port of call was relatively easy going. Managing a fair 17mph average.

Once at Lowestoft we hit the 24hr Asda, no coffee machines here which was a disappointment.. boo to that. Never mind, other fun was to be had anyhow.




At 2.30am in the morning, Lowestoft seemed to be having one big party... It seemed the whole town was out getting the beers in and having a bloody good time. There was party people out everywhere. One inebriated young chap pointing at us shouting 'Why are there cyclists out at this time of morning?'. He's probably still wondering... or not.

On to the next leg to Martlesham just north east of Ipswich, a leg of 40 miles taking in such darkened delights such as Southwold, Theberton, Snape and Sutton Hoo. Ending up at the 24hr Tesco. This time managing to find a coffee machine in the garage. It was much needed as we all seemed to agree that this leg proved to be very hard work, the night riding dozies hitting all of us.

By the time we left the weather had turned and it had started to drizzle, but it was now light so made for easier riding. It's amazing the difference a coffee and daylight can make when long distance cycling.

We got to Ipswich and for half an hour the heaven's decided to throw more rain down on us. Not heavy rain but rain never the less. But at least it wasn't cold.
Ipswich passed by fairly quickly, stopping only to take a picture of the Orwell Bridge.











The third leg was even more thigh sapping rolling roads and even more drizzle. A classic case of jackets going on, coming off, going on, coming off and so forth. A right pain in the butt. Either get wet or boil in the bag. This leg was down to Tiptree, passing through towns such as Holbrook, Brantham, Cattawade, Manningtree, Bromley and the delights of Colchester.
Once at Tiptree 9.30am at 118 miles in, we decamped to the very excellent and very friendly Exchange Cafe, where we were fed full English brekkies.
Scuze rain soaked camera pic.






So after a leisurely brekkie, it was time to hit the road for the leg into London. Roads that myself and Ross have done a fair few times before. No need to follow a gps for this part of the ride. We were all tired by now and the long night and morning had started to take it's toll. This little part of Essex is also quite rolling. But we kept at it. Camaraderie helping us along. By now the average speed had dropped and we were managing 15 and a halves. Still fairly decent.

After the short, sharp shock climbing delight of Maldon, Ross and Sandra decided they had done enough miles, just under 160. So the decided to get to the nearest train station and let the train take the strain. That left myself, Mark and Gregster to do the run in to London. So it was south west through Billericay and Satanford Le Hope to the urban wastelands. Not the greatest or most scenic part of the ride it must be said. We hit the town of delightful Grays in brilliant warm sunshine. So there was only one thing to do. Refreshment time. Hitting a pub that seemed to be stuck in the 70's. One where when you walk in the music stops and everyone stares at you. Lycra is not a good look in a Grays pub.






Things were looking up. Were near to home and the sun is shining. Everyone is happy. Yeah right. Just after Dartford we hit Purfleet. And that's when the weather Gods decided to get most angry with everyone and threw their toys out of their prams by chucking everything that it had down out of the sky. Thunder, lightning, Hail, stair rod rain. It was weather mayhem for 20 minutes. There was nothing we could do except shelter under some trees and sit out and watch it pass.






It stopped and we were once again on our way, weaving through roads full of standing water and huge puddles. I think we all got a bit wet. Good thing I (and only I) decided to stick a raceblade on my bike, so less of the cold, rain botty crack drizzle for me.

As per usual in this part of East London, the traffic started to build up and block up. So a quick diversion down and around London City Airport was order of the day. Following the higgledy piggledy CS3 through the back streets all the way into town.

Once at Tower Bridge I said my good byes to both mark and Greg. It was only 15 miles from home now with 186 on the clock. Easy riding. It's almost my commute. But it wasn't going to be that easy. Oh no. Half an hour from home, the heaven's opened again and decided to throw more rain down. I couldn't be bothered to stop and put my jacket it on. It wasn't cold and I was pretty damp through anyway.

So. Home with 201 miles on the clock. It was a fair old ride. Tough in places, not helped by the rain, but jolly good fun never the less.
Thanks to my riding buddies. Ross the organiser of the route and ride, Mark, Greg and Sandra. Really great cycling companions. When you are a little downhearted on a long ride like this, these are the people to cycle with. Everyone was helping each other when hitting a low.

So here's a map and the scores on the doors. I was a little tired when I got home.





And for me and Ross, that's the August qualifying ride for the Imperial Century Challenge done.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not today's ride but a report from Friday night - Saturday.
> 
> 5 of us, Myself, @rb58 , @mark st1 , @sagefly and Sandra (Not of this parish). Jumped on the 9.30pm Friday night train to Norwich. Bikes safely stored in the guards compartment, we spent the next 2 hours on the noisiest quiet coach known to man. Populated by tv watching numpties and 2 chattering Uni students who didn't shut up the whole journey. Even the TV watching numpties got peeved with them and buggered off to another carriage. As one of our part said, 'Are we in a Dom Jolly sketch'.
> 
> ...



Well said sir ! Although walking into a rough tough London boozer dressed in soggy Lycra one an Aussie,one ordering a camp looking cider and one stinking out the bogs we were never gonna fit in from the off.


----------



## hondated (7 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not today's ride but a report from Friday night - Saturday.
> 
> 5 of us, Myself, @rb58 , @mark st1 , @sagefly and Sandra (Not of this parish). Jumped on the 9.30pm Friday night train to Norwich. Bikes safely stored in the guards compartment, we spent the next 2 hours on the noisiest quiet coach known to man. Populated by tv watching numpties and 2 chattering Uni students who didn't shut up the whole journey. Even the TV watching numpties got peeved with them and buggered off to another carriage. As one of our party said, 'Are we in a Dom Jolly sketch'.
> 
> ...


----------



## PatrickPending (7 Aug 2017)

My ride yesterday - 108km - taking in Great glen - Houghton on the hill - Cold Newton - - somehow missing the turn to Marefield  - Tilton on the hill - Loddington - alexton - eyebrooke reservoir (pictured) - Great Easton - Nevill Holt (nice climb!) - Medbourne - Foxton - Gumley - Saddington - Arnesby Countesthorpe - home. Lovely ride - didn't expect to go so far so only took 750ml of water with me. Was starving when I got home - but had a lovely ride nonetheless


----------



## 13 rider (7 Aug 2017)

PatrickPending said:


> My ride yesterday - 108km - taking in Great glen - Houghton on the hill - Cold Newton - - somehow missing the turn to Marefield  - Tilton on the hill - Loddington - alexton - eyebrooke reservoir (pictured) - Great Easton - Nevill Holt (nice climb!) - Medbourne - Foxton - Gumley - Saddington - Arnesby Countesthorpe - home. Lovely ride - didn't expect to go so far so only took 750ml of water with me. Was starving when I got home - but had a lovely ride nonetheless


I rode the lanes around Cold Newton and Marefield on Sunday for the first time and loved it . Never heard Nevill Holt called a nice climb ! . Did you do the steep bit I did it on a sportive at 90 miles and it was hard people were walking that one


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Aug 2017)

mark st1 said:


> @Racing roadkill you seem to use relive a fair bit. Have you had any rides not upload at all in particular the longer ones ?


Yes, if I use a swear word in the title, they don't upload. Other than that, I don't think I've had any not upload.


----------



## Glow worm (7 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Not today's ride but a report from Friday night - Saturday.
> 
> 5 of us, Myself, @rb58 , @mark st1 , @sagefly and Sandra (Not of this parish). Jumped on the 9.30pm Friday night train to Norwich. Bikes safely stored in the guards compartment, we spent the next 2 hours on the noisiest quiet coach known to man. Populated by tv watching numpties and 2 chattering Uni students who didn't shut up the whole journey. Even the TV watching numpties got peeved with them and buggered off to another carriage. As one of our party said, 'Are we in a Dom Jolly sketch'.
> 
> ...



The kind of ride and write up that deserves 2 'likes' - Chapeau!


----------



## PatrickPending (7 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> I rode the lanes around Cold Newton and Marefield on Sunday for the first time and loved it . Never heard Nevill Holt called a nice climb ! . Did you do the steep bit I did it on a sportive at 90 miles and it was hard people were walking that one


think so, only the second time I've done it in that direction....a few nice climbs....the one up from Cold Newton is always fun!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2017)

Well for the first 30 seconds of my ride today it wasn't raining, then it went downhill all the way after that. I went to Llanbrynmair today, which is somewhere i havn't been for well over a year now. Turned down onto the Pandy road which is basically just a one car lane that goes all the way up to the brigands Inn at Malwyd going towards Dollgelau. There isn't much traffic wise, people, or houses, and certainly no shops or cafes. The heavens opened up for the whole of my ride, but 10 miles done anyway. A tad chilly as well.


----------



## DCLane (8 Aug 2017)

Ride report: London-Edinburgh-London 2017 https://www.strava.com/activities/1116993799

Now I’ve caught up on sleep and had a chance to stop it is probably time for a brief report. Thanks to everyone who commented, followed my updates and tracked me: it was appreciated.

The London-Edinburgh-London is the biggest UK event with up to 1500 riders this time taking a route from Loughton in north London through the east coast, across the Pennines at Thirsk to near Carlisle (Brampton) and back north-east to Edinburgh, returning to England via a slightly different route in places. It runs every four years. Why? Because this sort of organisation takes time and it was incredibly well organised. Apart from the weather, which was why a number didn’t bother registering despite paying their entry fee. The fee included all meals at controls plus beds where available and mechanic support at some controls: https://londonedinburghlondon.com/






Having registered on Saturday, collected and filled my two drop bags for Brampton (north) and Thirsk (south), my brevet card and lunch – all of which were a simple process – my things were prepared. Only a few people knew that I wasn’t well: not only did I have my hip injury but I’d also hurt both Achilles a fortnight earlier so wasn’t anticipating completing the event. A session with my local physio to work on them beforehand had helped though. As a result I’d not ordered a jersey, now bought, but was planning to see how far I got then stay and volunteer. The target point at this time was Barnard Castle in Co. Durham.





Photo by Dean Clementson

At the start I look around my start group and I’m with a large group of Indian and Thai riders but very few on what I’d term ‘a decent road bike’. One rider, who finished, just left on a knobbly-tyred mountain bike. We’ve Bromptons, flat bar hybrids but not much else. Unbeknown to me at the back there’s 2 or 3 but that’s it. Hence the photo where I’m thinking “I’m on my own …”. We’ve just had our brevet cards stamped and scanned so are good to go. My Ridgeback Platinum, built from spare parts, had ridden a fast Paris-Brest-Paris and was OK for this with new wheels, crankset and a frame bag being the only changes.






The start time came and went: a car was blocking the driveway refusing to move. Eventually we were sent on our way and I did my usual setting off at a steady pace. Or rather I thought it was steady – after 100 metres I was on my own! The route turns uphill fast and after a couple of km a pair of riders joined me; Giorgio who finished and a French rider who simply sat on our wheels saying nothing.

The route meanders through Hertfordshire to St Ives in Cambridgeshire for the first control point at nearly 100km. An audax has a series of ‘controls’ to prove passage on the ride where a rider needs to obtain a stamp or purchase receipt on their brevet card. My card was in my back pocket being kept safe: as it was sunny this rapidly got re-located to the giant seat bag I have. Riding with Giorgio we chatted in half-English half bits-and-pieces with him proud of riding an English cross bike with 35mm tyres. At this point I recalled being warned about wider tyres being needed when considering 23mm or 25mm – this became evident when riding from Moffatt. The hope was that better road-rolling tyres would help whilst moving through the flat-lands of Cambridgeshire and Lincolnshire.

Into St Ives, a brief meal and the all-important brevet card stamp and bar code scan. The Achilles was now starting to hurt … Food was fine with the control quiet and I stuck with Giorgio on and off through the flat part of Lincolnshire to Spalding until Horncastle when I’d planned a few detours off the route. The first saved me five minutes by going near the RAF base at Coningsby but going a different route into Louth from Horncastle didn’t work. An ice cream contemplating how daft I was for attempting this helped a little. Louth was the next stop, again a school which most controls were. Food, brevet card stamp, water, Facebook update and back on the road: here I was going via Grimsby to avoid some hills and again it didn’t work, losing 90 minutes on my planned times. Meandering through north Lincolnshire in the dark was good though and there’s some very pretty areas. By now the tail-wind had died and was replaced by showers, getting much cooler. I avoided one big shower by resting in a bus shelter and worked on a right Achilles that was now becoming painful.

Over the Humber Bridge and again my own route to Pocklington: the planned route was very hilly so I was going via South Cave and onto the A-road from Market Weighton. As long as a rider goes through the controls they’re free to design their own route. However, there was no support and unlikely to be anyone else with you if you are off-route.

The Pocklington control was getting busier, but still quieter than expected by the organisers. I kept being told that the ‘bulge’ being the majority of riders was further behind than expected. A tailwind should have helped initially but this was gone, to be replaced by showers. Again the routine of brevet card, food, water bottles and back onto the road. By now it was 2am and I’m getting sleepier: I’d not slept the night before due to noise in the hotel which meant I was facing two nights in a row without sleep. Also I was in pain from the right leg and anything hilly was difficult. Plans needed to change …

Official maps show the Howardian Hills as the route. I’d recce’d these in May on a ride from Thirsk so took my own route through Stamford Bridge and Easingwold. Lots of pretty north Yorkshire villages in the dark and onto the A19 for an 8 mile dash in the dawn. It did mean I missed the optional Coxwold control, which apparently was quiet but lovely, with a decent number of riders taking the same diversion as I did. Hitting Thirsk I decided to sleep for an hour, where at least I rested if not slept. This helped and it was onwards, and upwards, to Barnard Castle including a diversion to the official route that saw some riders heading onto the A1 by accident! Here I found Mauro, an Italian physio who had volunteered to help for the whole event. He took one look at the leg and went “is not good. I work on it”. An hour later the response was “is now OK. Come see me on the way back”. Brevet card, food, water bottles and back on the way feeling much more refreshed but with all the major climbs to come.

Out from Barnard Castle towards Alston there is Yad Moss and this is where my lack of decent gearing began to show. I rode Paris-Brest-Paris on 53:39 front with 11-28 rear. This time I’d gone with a 52:36 front and the same 11-28 rear but a lighter set of wheels due to my rear wheel breaking a spoke the week before. Basically I’d pinched my son’s new training wheels for the event, which he wasn’t happy with.

Much of the climb was taken slow and steady in first gear. Not stopping but going slowly – looking round and there are a few dots ahead and behind going equally slowly. That was fine but it would’ve helped to have a compact or wider cassette (or a triple) on a bike that weighed 18kg fully loaded. Slow, slow, slow and eventually, far later than anticipated, Alston came into view. Another optional control was here but it didn’t open until 8pm and this was only 2pm on Tuesday. I could wait in the showers or keep going. Time to push on …

My routing showed a left and right here. I took the right and it dumped me on the mountain bike track between Alston and Kirkhaugh – very pretty but slow and rough. Back onto the correct road and mostly down to Brampton, my first bag drop at 550km and scheduled sleep stop. Andy Callaghan was volunteering there (Calder Clarion and ex-Ravensthorpe CC) so we had a chat. Steve McCall (same club as me) was still riding, now behind me but catching up. Brevet card, food, water, re-stock the frame snack pack, new batteries, shower, change of clothes plus an attempt to sleep for 4 hours. No sleep came so after 90 minutes it was up and out again, heading to Scotland.

Possessing a Geography degree I should be able to find my way. But anyone who’s ever ridden with me knows I’ve the directional abilities of a blind snail. As a result coming out of Longtown I was more fascinated by the Scottish border sign than the turn for Gretna. It may have been the wagon lights in my eyes, but probably was my own stupidity. The road picked up, and up and I thought “Gretna’s on the flat”. About 5km of going up and I realise that my Garmin was telling me I’m off-route – but the head-torch was only lighting up the line. Oops! Back I went.

Onto the correct path and this rides through Gretna, onto Ecclefechan (no cakes as it’s 11pm) and along-side the M74/A74. Now that goes to Glasgow and was initially disconcerting but was the correct route. Given the rain there weren’t many other riders about: a couple of Italians who didn’t speak English and one other is all I saw on the leg to Moffatt. This leg was apparently very boring in the daylight, so I’m glad I saw it in the dark!

Moffatt was quiet at 2am with very few bikes in the racks. Usual routine and back out, despite offers of a bed: they had 200+ but only 20 filled. Soloing out into the night there was the climb of Glenbreck to do. My Garmin couldn’t tell me how far this was. Nor could my bike computer which had decided it didn’t want to work between St Ives and Brampton so any calculation needed me to detract 340 from the total: that’s fine if you’re awake but sleepy, no chance. All I could see on the climb was the small bit of tarmac in front of me as I went up, and up, and up. Over an hour in first gear and the top was a relief. The decision to go with battery-powered lights instead of a dynamo showed in places and this was one; the rate of failure for dynamo-powered light riders was higher however due to the heavy rain at times. There was a pair of rear lights ahead though, absolutely symmetrical – maybe a velomobile? There were several of these taking part but I’d not seen any to date. I caught them and no, it was another pair of Italian riders who managed to keep exactly 18” apart no matter what speed or direction. I don’t have those sort of skills!

Downhill and I’m tired. Very tired. I spot a lovely bus shelter in Broughton … taken! Eventually there’s a memorial garden near Halmyre Mains with a big bench: mine and I didn’t care about midges. 10, possibly 30, minutes later, an Achilles stretch and I’m feeling better. Back on the road to Edinburgh. I’d like to say this bit was lovely, but it wasn’t. Heavy rain and early traffic with close passes on a main road was concerning. What was worse was the cycle track – finding it I then hit a massive pothole in the rain with both wheels hitting hard. It won’t brake straight … is my wheel gone? There was only 3km to the control and I gingerly road the Ridgeback in. The mechanic, seeing a soaked rider, took over and sent me into the hall to dry out. Brevet card, food, water, etc. and I’m fine. The rain jacket, a newly-purchased Galibier Tourmalet, had again kept my upper half completely dry. Luminous yellow Gore overshoes meant I also had dry feet. Broken wheel? Nope. Bent wheel? No. Just the brake pad knocked out of place by the impact. Superstar Components wheels do tend to be tough despite the low spoke count and light weight. Brakes working and I’m all OK to continue. Needing sleep however I grabbed 90 minutes in a dormitory: this was the first time I’d slept since Friday with 3 days of no actual sleep.

The next stretch, from Edinburgh to Innerleithen, was lovely except for one thing. Great big climbs on quiet roads, the sun was out with only the odd rider around me. The problem? Headwind. It had changed and there was a strong headwind, which was to be facing me all the way back to Brampton. However, the road down to Innerleithen was amazing; it snakes down the mountain, through a golf course into a very pretty Scottish town. The control was great and had involved themselves – food, etc. later and I’m back out, refreshed and ready to go on.

Through to Eskdalemuir it was similiarly pretty and windy. An odd sight just before the control is a Tibetan Buddhist monastery – awaiting unexpecting riders. The control was staffed by local villages and was great: many of these have a local flavour and this was just the same. However, mustn’t tarry …

Over the next set of hills, Achilles now really hurting, through to Brampton. Gels needed, bars needed, more food and just keep going. Into England and things suddenly felt better: I’d done the Scottish leg of the trip. 900km done and only 550km to go. I’m convinced that much of long-distance riding is about mental attitude. Brampton was through in a flash (sorry!) and I set out for Alston, this time on the correct roads. The original plan was to sleep at Thirsk but I was about 5 hours behind an overly-ambitious schedule so was planning to use the Alston control instead. No more headwinds meant riding was easier and I picked up a group from Audax Hackney and hit Alston around 9.30pm. They were splitting up – two staying and two riding on – so I joined the riders ahead after a gel for the climb up Yad Moss into the dark. The reason? The road would be quieter at night.

A long trail of lights showed be the decision to be correct. There were about 30 riders all the way up the hill with an unexpected treat at the top: Drew Buck, of PBP legend, had parked his camper van and was handing out coffee and cake. Apparently he’d decided to give something back after the French had done likewise on PBP. I could’ve kissed him! Refreshed but now with a weird saddle squeak accompanying the bike it was the final bit of Yad Moss to climb and the long downhill to Barnard Castle and bed. Arriving around 3am I saw Mauro again to work on the Achilles “is OK now, go to the finish”, who appeared to have had less sleep than me, food and 3 hours sleep.

Onto Thirsk and I’m back with the Audax Hackney riders, who are a group of 4 again, until I call into friends near Newby Wiske for 30 minutes. Thirsk control, brevet, food and my second drop bag – shower and clean clothes and back out. Then disaster strikes: I rip my shorts on a wall avoiding a wagon. Do I continue? Buy a new pair? Or return to Thirsk? In the end I went back and changed into used 430km shorts for the final 400km leg.

Rain hits hard and the wind is picking up. It’s a strong headwind and I’m concerned: if this continues will the Humber Bridge be open? Will it get worse? Getting to Pocklington I hardly stop, just checking the weather, and head fast to the Humber Bridge. There’s riders also taking the South Cave route, although I stop for a cake in Market Weighton, with a steady stream heading over in the rain and a strong headwind on the Humber Bridge. I don’t like heights at the best of times – this wasn’t and I was on the road-side at a crawl! At this point I decided not to use my Grimsby detour but didn’t have a route, only directions and my memory from 2 weeks earlier. It needn’t have mattered: some kind soul has signposted the route through Barton-upon-Humber all the way to Louth. At this point I came along-side a rider weaving across the road – concerned I stayed with him but he got slower and weavier. I suggested he stopped, ate something, and I rode onto Louth, letting them know he needed sleep.

Mustn’t stop: the wind’s picking up and I don’t want a strong headwind across the fens. Dashing out of Louth I picked up a group of riders, only for them to take a different route. I’m now with 4 Thai riders who are mostly simply following my wheel. Then they weren’t. It was dark and windy, but dry. However the Achilles is now hurting and I need a stretch … along come a group of riders with the Thai’s following them. I jump on: there’s 60km to Spalding and it’s all headwind. The pace was quick, with only 3 of us arriving together into Spalding. They’re German (wondered why calls weren’t made) and were relieved to have someone help the pair of them on the front, rather than simply sitting on. However, one has broken a spoke and they were surviving on tablets to stay awake: I pass on my regards and head out solo leaving an almost-empty control with the main bulge well behind schedule. At this point I realised there was a chance for a sub-100 hour time, rather than just the 116 hour deadline I had.

Spalding south was windy, but less so than later on. The roads were silent so for the fourth night in a row I ride over-night across the dark fens lit by moonlight. There’s hardly anyone around: the only others I see are 3 riders from VC167 who are moving steadily. Good pace and a problem-free stretch meant I rolled into St Ives tired but happy with progress: it’s 7am Thursday and I’ve 24 hours left to ride the last 110km. Time for a short sleep; eschewing the offer of a bed (“I’d sleep for 10 hours” was my response) I had 20 minutes with my head down on the table.

Along the St Ives cycle-way, which follows the guided busway to and from Cambridge, pace is fast and the sun is out with the wind now gone. I’m aware it’s hitting riders further north and I’m glad I took the decision to ride on. Weaving through Cambridge rush-hour at 8am, more cyclists than cars, isn’t easy on a fully-loaded touring bike but it was on to the additional Great Easton control. 8km from here and I have a problem – my first flat. Getting the tube out was OK but I was clearly tired: I sat looking at the pump thinking “I know what this does, but I can’t remember how to use it”. Eventually, 15 minutes later, I’ve a bit of air in and limp to the control where they were happy to be busy: it was apparently very, very quiet. Fed with the sausage sandwich I’d be dreaming about since Thirsk (I’m easily pleased!) it was the final 38km leg to London. Now I know from PBP and my previous events I’ll try to do this fast; this was no exception and it was great fun. Only a short distance to go with lots of time I could’ve walked it, so at this point I could hurl the Ridgeback around. Faster, faster, faster … it didn’t matter that there was over 1400km in my legs.






Flying into the start/finish point I got back in an official time of 99 hours and 31 seconds, although my GPS showed 98 hours, 59 minutes and 58 seconds. It didn’t matter: despite having a duff hip and sore Achilles I’d made it. The bike had got round another major event. And I needed sleep …






Sadly the other riders I’d known to be starting struggled; they tried and whilst I feel sorry they couldn’t complete at least they started. The event had a 34% drop-out rate with only 55% apparently completing in their allocated time: it was brutal. And there’s always Paris-Brest-Paris in 2019.

For me the abiding memory will be that of the volunteers. Every single one, no matter which control point, was brilliant: ever helpful and cheery no matter how tired. Thank you to you all.


----------



## arallsopp (8 Aug 2017)

If I could get the strava flyby to play along, I'd be able to see which bits of the road we shared, @DCLane. I suspect we were fairly close together the whole time. If you set off with Andrew Wills' VC167s, we traded places at least once, because I've a good feeling you got back ahead of me.

Bloody uprights. You all look the same


----------



## DCLane (8 Aug 2017)

arallsopp said:


> If I could get the strava flyby to play along, I'd be able to see which bits of the road we shared, @DCLane. I suspect we were fairly close together the whole time. If you set off with Andrew Wills' VC167s, we traded places at least once, because I've a good feeling you got back ahead of me.
> 
> Bloody uprights. You all look the same



We almost certainly did pass each other, although you were further ahead most of the time; you passed me at Louth, I passed you at Pocklington, you re-passed at Brampton and I passed you at Moffatt. Both of us were at Edinburgh and Brampton at the same time as well. Oh, and you didn't stop at Drew Buck's camper van whilst I was there! I could've told you off for inspiring me to ride LEL.

We also shared a bedroom (hall) at Barnard Castle where I left you gently snoring!! Both at Thirsk, Pocklington and Great Easton at the same time and I finished just before you. I think you'd stopped shortly after Great Easton with another rider on an upright and I rode past.

I finished at 1.30pm on the Thursday in 99 hours wearing a green/white Ravensthorpe CC jersey - which was probably too high up for you to notice


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> Ride report: London-Edinburgh-London 2017 https://www.strava.com/activities/1116993799
> 
> Now I’ve caught up on sleep and had a chance to stop it is probably time for a brief report. Thanks to everyone who commented, followed my updates and tracked me: it was appreciated.
> 
> ...


Very well done.Great write up.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

Well done @DCLane


----------



## arallsopp (8 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> We almost certainly did pass each other, although you were further ahead most of the time; you passed me at Louth, I passed you at Pocklington, you re-passed at Brampton and I passed you at Moffatt.



Yep. Remarkable how often our paths diverged, and yet how close we were given the scale of things.




DCLane said:


> I think you'd stopped shortly after Great Easton with another rider on an upright and I rode past.


That was almost certainly @iLB of this parish.


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well done @DCLane


I'll second that ... an epic ride.


----------



## Donger (8 Aug 2017)

@DCLane : Cycling's equivalent of a terminator. There's no reasoning with him and he absolutely will not stop until he gets his brevet card stamped. Epic stuff.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2017)

Mrs 26 asked for an outing. I couldn't refuse could I? So we took to the round by Hillend and on down through the Castlemorton lanes for Longdon Marsh. We thought we would stop at Bushley Green on one of the benches there but it was just too cold for that. Instead we treated ourselves to a coffee at The Mythe.

Back on the road we kept it rolling as stopping would have been chilly. The White Rabbit was still "standing and staring" while the air ambulance flew in back to base. Across the river we kept it rolling back through the lanes by Hanley Swan. As we rolled up the final bit of road dark black clouds were gathering in threatening formation. We nipped home sharpish but apart from cold no deluge (yet).

Crumbs this is August and it's "freezing" out there. 36 smiles today.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Aug 2017)

Well done @DCLane . Good write up . I could not survive on that little sleep and still ride


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2017)

DCLane said:


> Ride report: London-Edinburgh-London 2017


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Aug 2017)

For once a day off work and it wasn't raining or blowing a gale. Inspired by the trig point thread I found this one, which @User9609 has photographed himself standing on. Some trig point cycling photography tips
1. Don't try to climb on to a trig point when wearing cleats.
2. Don't try to climb on to a trig point surrounded by nettles when wearing shorts.
3. When taking photo to demonstrate the panoramic view wipe any sweat off the lens first. 









Time for some real reiving - a cross border raid. 





Note the change in tarmac colour. The grey stuff is Scottish Borders, the pink stuff is Northumberland, the bike is in the DMZ / no mans land. 
4. A nearly full bidon comes in handy for propping a bike up for photographic purposes.
5. If using a bidon for propping a bike up, remember to pick it up again afterwards.

Rather than getting on with the harvest the 'thumberland farmers had nothing better to do than cut hawthorn hedges and leave the clippings all over the roads. I dodged the flak and made it back to safety. 





64 miles in all. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Aug 2017)

A great write up @DCLane - a like doesn't seem quite enough.


----------



## Old jon (9 Aug 2017)

Wednesdays are wonderful round here, so where better to be than somewhere else? Not too far ‘ cos I don’t want to miss the wonderful. And I don’t ride that fast.

It does not yet feel like summer, temperature is still too low, rain has happened. Hang on, this is England, and that is summer. I will stop complaining and go ride my bike. Just lately I have been going out in the vague direction of the A 58 rather often, and this morning fitted that start rather well. It started, as ever, by stumbling ( can you do that on two wheels? ) through Holbeck and out to cross the only river of the day by Crown Point Bridge yet again. There had been thoughts of crossing the Wharfe also, and Crimple Beck at Spofforth, but the ride has yet to reach anywhere interesting. Still pedalling through grotty bits of Leeds in the direction of the clock at Oakwood, and from there up Boot Hill yet again. As the lungs regained capacity, posh talk for stopped wheezing, I neared Whin Moor Lane, and turned left there towards Shadwell, and left again on Main Street to Slaid Hill. After turning right at the lights there I remembered the road along Wike Ridge being closed the last time I rode this way. Ah well, it was open again, so I could ride through Wike.



And along to East Keswick. Collingham next, the reminder that Linton bridge was shut started the grey cell doing things. Repair work in Wetherby, silly detours around the village, nah! Cannot be bothered. OK, A 58 again to the Wetherby roundabout and the A 168 along to Wattle Syke roundabout. For once, rode Wattle Syke, the road, down hill back to the A 58, turn left, and left again to climb Jewitt Lane. Turn right along Compton Lane, lungs working overtime again, and the scenic roll along to East Rigton. I think the breeze was keeping the air clear enough to see for quite some distance, but I did not want to stop to admire the view. So I kept on pedalling, the drop down to Thorner via Milner Lane was good. Sandhills, well I did benefit from a most unusual tailwind so the speed kept up well. Good old Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane as well to return yet again to the A 58 and devious routes all the way back home. The usual good feeling at the end of the ride, and extra grins, the Ortlieb bag that hangs from the saddle has finally surrendered. I can pack it, close it and fix it to the bike tidily and securely now. It has taken months to learn that trick.

Off the cuff riding, wow, in the West Riding!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2017)

More miles with my brother. He wanted a shorter but fast ride this time so although it's somewhere we've been a lot lately my Acton Burnell loop fitted the bill.

We set out to do it clockwise this time and headed off for Condover. With a following wind we set off at a good pace. Got hooted at by a tractor driver who felt we were holding him up (he obviously doesn't do irony) but we were doing over 20 and were turning off at the next junction anyway so ignored it.

Doug managed a reasonable speed up the long gentle climbs to Cantlop, Acton Burnell and Frodesley then enjoyed the downhill on the way to Longnor where we had pause for a drink at the crossroads before the village.

After Longnor we turned back into the wind. I went ahead to act as a windbreak but was occasionally going a bit quick for Doug to keep close. The downside of trying to keep close together was that after the recent rain there was a bit of mud on the roads. Even though I have mudguards Doug and his bike have been spattered.

At Ryton we found a tractor and a car blocking the road. Guess what, it was the same one from earlier. He was okay with pulling in for the car to pass but we got the horn and the "get off the road" gestures again. He got an old fashioned gesture. Hope his tractor gets a puncture.

The last bit to home is on fairly exposed roads so the wind was an issue again and I struggled to keep up the pace, never mind Doug.

Just over 17 miles at 14 mph average. Doug is slightly disappointed with it as he'd set his heart on getting up round 15mph. I think he did really well in the conditions and at his current level of fitness.





A quick stop in the usual spot at the crossroads near Longnor.





It was supposed to be bright and sunny all day but there were a few showers rolling across.





Doug is a little mud-speckled.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Aug 2017)

Rain and more rain this morning. The Radar was deployed and a plan hatched with Jules H. Meet at 12 when the rain should have shoved off. It did and we did. We took the Strensham route out for the Combertons and the crossing of the Avon on Jubilee Bridge. Craycombe Farm tea rooms did us a lovely light lunch.

Off we went up Hill Furze and on around to cross the airfield. We paused at the ford at Pinvin but our friendly grass snake was playing hard to find. A Buzzard cried as we crossed by Wadborough and then my rear gear cable broke. Now it was only top gear on all three chainrings. Ah well. Pedal as I could. We took a good look at Pirton Court which dates back to the early 1600's. Time to head our respective ways I climbed Kinnersley Bank as best I could on the smallest sprocket. Then it was the standard run back from Upton to complete a lovely outing after a morning's deluge. 53 smiles and lots of chat.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Aug 2017)

Back on the commute for me this morning. First time going in whilst dark for a while, and it was raining a bit to start with, nothing compared with the way home when it was proper raining


----------



## PpPete (9 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well done @DCLane . Good write up . I could not survive on that little sleep and still ride


Likewise.
We seem to have arrived at Pocklington and Moffat at similar times, thereafter you left me for dust !


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2017)

7 miles yesterday, a fine day for it.
79 F
Wind S8
Relative humidity 45%
Barometer 30.17 1022.6 mb.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2017)

Beautiful day here today. What a difference from Tuesday when i got soaked. 18 miles done. There was a fly fisherman fishing in the river today. The farmers have brought the sheep all together. They must be getting ready to shear them. In one photo, a branch from a tree looks like it is about to fall onto the power lines. Perfect weather today. Thoroughly enjoyed my bimble along the lanes.


----------



## postman (10 Aug 2017)

It was too nice a day to be doing any household chores.So i decided to go out,only to Otley.First thing i slept in.I did not wake till 8-45 mind you i have been taking Nytol sleeping pills.So i thought oh well always another day.But after breakfast i decided to go out.The legs were brilliant ,i have been doing exercises for a week with my new weights.But any slight rise in the road,meant i felt lightheaded and breathing heavy,i tried to ride through it but i did not feel right.So i walked out of Eccup Res on to Harrogate Road and made my way home on the flat.Try again next week.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Aug 2017)

Finally! The sun came out in Cambridge!!!
We also got our repaired tandem wheel back in the post this afternoon, so a ride was in order.

Down to Toft and along to Kingston.someone said hello as they overtook us. 2 hills later we overtook him. We then settled down and rode with him through the Eversdens, Harlton, Haslingfield and into Newton. Terry left us then and we went on into Little and Great Shelford.

We stopped in Grantchester at the Green Man for a shandy. Jo needed a rest from her new Brooks saddle.





Home via Coton and Madingley hill.

A sunny, much needed 23 evening miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1127076544


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Aug 2017)

My ride today turned into a mini shopping trip and what I hope was a minor first aid drama.

Plan was to start at Bowness in the Lake District, tootle up the side of Lake Windermere to Ambleside, then back down t'other side of the lake on the path to get the small vehicle ferry back across to Bowness.

First purchase was an OS map from the tourist information place at Bowness.

I had hoped going this way round would mean I would do the road section before it got too busy.

Wrong about that, a constant stream of vehicles passed me, nearly every one leaving an acceptable gap - that stretch of the A591 is fairly wide for a two lane road, so there is a bit of room.

Once in Ambleside, I happened to the see the sign for Ghyllside Cycles, which has a not very promising shop front in a side street.

However, they have lots of good quality kit inside, including a wide range of luggage from Carradice and Ortlieb.

That sort of stuff is too dear for bike shops near me to stock, so I was pleased to be able to have a look at it in the flesh.

I bought a smart Walz wool cap, and an Abus Bordo lock which is the correct one to mount on a plate on the carrier of my Riese and Muller ebike.

The guy in the bike shop directed me through a park in Ambleside to get towards the lakeside track.

My first stop was Wray Castle, very busy, so coffee would have to wait.

The car park attendant gave me some duff gen in that he said the path in front of the castle was ridable 'after about 50m'.

It wasn't ridable for much longer than that, and pushing a heavy ebike over tree roots and large stones is no fun.

What I should have done was gone back out to the main vehicle entrance to the castle, and taken the marked cycle route.

When I finally emerged onto the shared path, the way in which I'd come was signposted as a footpath, Wray Castle, half a mile.

So it was my own fault for believing the car park attendant.

Now on the proper path, I stopped at a bench beside the lake for a snack where I was passed by an older couple on his and hers Cube ebikes.

They were to be the subject of the first aid drama.

When I arrived at the ferry, the woman was sitting on the slate wall by the ticket machine being comforted by her husband.

She had a few cuts, a swollen wrist, and what looked like a badly out of shape shoulder - collar bone, possibly.

Her husband was too distressed to say much, and the poor woman appeared on the verge of passing out.

Best intelligence was she had gone over the handlebars, although me and a roadie had a look at her bike and there seemed no obvious scuffs on it.

Perhaps it had a soft landing beside the path, but she didn't.

It then emerged the woman had recently had a heart attack, information which was used to encourage the ambulance to get a shift on.

While it's not nice to see anyone injured, incidents such as this do prove most people are decent - there were several offers of assistance from other cyclists, pedestrians, and the guys who operate the ferry.

What I didn't see was any of the car drivers in the stationary queue hop out of their tin boxes and offer to give the woman a lift or take her bike somewhere.

With the ambulance on the way, me and the concerned roadie got on the ferry, having done what we could to help, which wasn't a lot.

Quite an eventful ride bearing in mind it probably only clocked about 15 miles.

https://www.ghyllside.co.uk/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2017)

I don't know about where you are, but in Shropshire we haven't had an ideal start to August with lots of wet and windy weather about. Today though was different and seeing a pretty much ideal forecast I cancelled my plans for the day and set out to do my challenge ride for the month instead.

With the good forecast I fancied riding out to Lake Vyrnwy and managed to get out on the road with the Raleigh just before seven. I decided to vary the route a little bit by taking the longer way out and the shorter way back, so headed for Condover to start with then Exfords Green, Lea Cross, Westbury, Halfway House, Melverley, Maesbrook and Llynclys before joining the road up the Tanat Valley.

The roads were mostly quiet but doing this on a weekday the traffic I met was people heading for work so a bit of care was needed. Otherwise it was all very uneventful. With the wind being light I made quite good progress although with hindsight I realise I was pushing on with a little too much enthusiasm.

I stopped for a bite to eat at Llynclys, chatted to a friendly farmer and was passed by another rider. The road up the Tanat Valley was slightly busier than I'm used to but the drivers were better behaved so a plus point there. This section of the ride was quite uneventful too up to the point when I thought the car behind was taking its time coming past. They eventually pulled alongside very slowly in the face of oncoming traffic and a plummy voice from the passenger window said "Excuse me, do you know where the waterfall is?" By this point BMW coming the other way is frantically flashing his lights so I dropped back to give room for my overtaker to pull in before finally giving them the directions they were after.

Not long after this I spotted another rider ahead and recognised they guy who had pased me at Llynclys. He was out on his century ride for the year, was heading over the hills to Bala, then back to Shrewsbury via Llangollen and expecting to take all day over it. Hope you had fun.

Pressing on I headed for Penybontfawr and over the hills through Hirnant to Lake Vyrnwy where the lake looked stunning in the summer sunshine. Another bite to eat looking at the view and I pressed on again for a lap of the lake. I was feeling fairly energetic and was happily cruising on this very flat road at about the 15/16 mph mark and overtaking the odd leisure cyclist on the way.

Having complete my lap I headed for the Old Barn Cafe for a hot chocolate and sat out on the terrace to enjoy it. The chocolate had just been brought out to me when another rider asked if I'd mind him joining me. No problem and we had a good chat; he'd driven down from Chester, parked up at Trevor (or thereabouts) and after riding to Vyrnwy was going to go on over the hills to Bala and back via Corwen - approx 75 miles for him today.

After the stop I could feel the earlier efforts in my legs. I slowly wound up to a good cruising speed again for the return lap of the lake but it was more of an effort this time. I got about 3/4 of the way round when suddenly it felt like I'd completely run out of energy and I couldn't maintain my speed anymore. Back at the dam I had my lunch which was very much needed and the banana I brought (I don't usually) helped perk me up much quicker than I'd have expected, which was fortunate as I had the big climb back over the hills to do.

By the top of the climb I felt good enough to try the alternative route I've done once before which involves more climbing. Some great views from up here and the steep descent was thrilling. Back into the Tanat Valley I spotted a disguised prototype Jaguar on test at Penybontfawr. (The Jaguar guys do a lot of road testing round Shropshire and mid Wales).

I was slow up the hills now but, with a tail wind, absolutely flew everywhere else and made really good time back to Llynclys. I turned off towards Maesbrook again and rather than going all the way back to Melverley, cut across to The Royal Hill, overtook a couple of children and their Shetland pony pulling a child size trap (would have taken a photo but don't feel comfortable photographing other peoples children), then through Pentre, Great Ness and into Shrewsbury via Montford Bridge.

110.52 miles for the day at 14.2 mph average. 9 and a half hours including all the various stops. This trip has shown me I need to ride more to make up for the current lack of commuting miles.





Lovely conditions this morning from near Prince's Oak and looking into Wales.





First pit stop for a bite to eat. Still in England at this point.





At Hirnant.





The summit of my first big climb of the day. I've got to get back over this yet.





Reached Llyn Efyrnwy.





After my cafe stop.





I made it up the big climb for the second time and elected to carry on climbing on an alternative route.





The view from the top of my alternative route. The lane doesn't have a name marked on the map but goes along the southern slopes of Cefn Hirfynydd.





Stopped again at Llynclys on the way home. Someone wants to know why I'm eating but not sharing.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Aug 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I don't know about where you are but in Shropshire we haven't had an ideal start to August with lots of wet and windy weather about. Today though was different and seeing a pretty much ideal forecast I cancelled my plans for the day and set out to do my challenge ride for the month instead.
> 
> With the good forecast I fancied riding out to Lake Vyrnwy and managed to get out on the road with the Raleigh just before seven. I decided to vary the route a little bit by taking the longer way out and the shorter way back, so headed for Condover to start with then Exfords Green, Lea Cross, Westbury, Halfway House, Melverley, Maesbrook and Llynclys before joining the road up the Tanat Valley.
> 
> ...



Cycle more?

More than 14mph over 110 miles is going some, particularly as you propel a heavy rig.

Hope there's some positive news on the horizon on the job front.


----------



## gavgav (10 Aug 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today turned into a mini shopping trip and what I hope was a minor first aid drama.
> 
> Plan was to start at Bowness in the Lake District, tootle up the side of Lake Windermere to Ambleside, then back down t'other side of the lake on the path to get the small vehicle ferry back across to Bowness.
> 
> ...


Hope the lady recovers quickly. Familiar holiday territory for me, and I agree that the bike shop is fabulous!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Cycle more?
> 
> More than 14mph over 110 miles is going some, particularly as you propel a heavy rig.
> 
> Hope there's some positive news on the horizon on the job front.


Thanks. The average speed today flatters me a bit due to having near dead calm on the way out and a tailwind on the way back. I was struggling where I wouldn't usually expect to this time.


----------



## Crackle (10 Aug 2017)

I bought my Marin Bear Valley in Ghyllside cycles.


----------



## Racing roadkill (10 Aug 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1127094189

A ride up to BroadHalfpenny down this evening.






The Cradle of Cricket.






Summer was ( almost ) back.






The trusty 560






The South Downs.






I had the place to myself.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Aug 2017)

gavgav said:


> Hope the lady recovers quickly. Familiar holiday territory for me, and I agree that the bike shop is fabulous!!



I was impressed, not only did they have the size of Carradice I was vaguely considering, but also the three available finishes.



Rickshaw Phil said:


> I was struggling where I wouldn't usually expect to this time.



Good point.

That ride may be beyond a lot of us, but that's largely irrelevant in terms of you judging your performance.

What matters is what you've done in the past.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (10 Aug 2017)

I had booked a long weekend to go to Cropredy - but the line up failed to inspire me enough to part with the best part of £300 (ticket, fuel, food and beer allowance) ..Nothing against Petula Clarke....but really the headlining act?
So anyway a long weekend and nothing planned seemed like a perfect opportunity to fit a small camping trip in.
Because of ongoing health issues I haven't topped a 32 miler so far this year - but today I managed 35 - while heavily laden. It was slow.....very slow, but I got there eventually. I am pitched for the night just 15 miles from Southwold - so tomorrow, with no camping gear to tow I shall be searching for a pint or two of Adnams.


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2017)

Lovely pictures @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## derrick (10 Aug 2017)

Nice evening ride to the pub.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1127305603#kudos


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2017)

I finally reacquainted myself with the ups and downs of the Cornish peninsula on a very nice hired Trek 1.2. 50 miles and 3561 feet elevation after no riding for 2 weeks and 4 days makes for very sore knees but I loved it. I took my time and stopped for far too many photos but I'm on holiday so who cares. I rode around the whole of the far South West peninsula from Marazion,





through Penzance, Newlyn into Mousehole




then up through Paul and across to the north coast and Sennen, a wonderful cup of coffee in the city delightful Apple Tree Cafe, before a proper tourist visit to Lands End.




After that I enjoyed the true up and down and the amazing scenery of the north coast, a wayside ice-cream with the best view ever,




all the way to St. Ives,




where I met Mr K who'd arrived via the open top bus. Another coffee, cornish pasties and a paddle in the sea were enjoyed before setting off for the return, along the coast to Hayle then straight down (well more ups too) back across to the south coast and into Marazion.




So a great coast to coast, lots of sea views, spectacular scenery and only busy roads through Penzance and around Hayle, the rest of the time were sporadic traffic at the worst.


----------



## derrick (10 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I finally reacquainted myself with the ups and downs of the Cornish peninsula on a very nice hired Trek 1.2. 50 miles and 3561 feet elevation after no riding for 2 weeks and 4 days makes for very sore knees but I loved it. I took my time and stopped for far too many photos but I'm on holiday so who cares. I rode around the whole of the far South West peninsula from Marazion,
> View attachment 367461
> 
> through Penzance, Newlyn into Mousehole
> ...


Love the second pic.


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2017)

More pictures from my ride today:


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Aug 2017)

London-Edinburgh-London is one of Britain’s greatest cycling challenges. Taking place only every four years, you’ve got just under five days to ride from London to Edinburgh and back: 1444km (about 900 miles). The route passes through an incredible range of scenery: through villages of Essex and Hertfordshire, the fens of Cambridgeshire and Lincolnshire, the undulations of the Lincolnshire Wolds and the Howardian Hills, the Humber Bridge, climbs across the Pennines up Teesdale and past Yad Moss ‘ski resort’ with stunning views of the Dales, after crossing into Scotland at Gretna, heads north then NE, handrailing the upper stretches of the River Tweed, and after turning at Edinburgh, returns south through the wilderness of the Scottish Lowlands dropping down the White Esk valley back to England and reprises the outbound route, in the opposite direction. The recommended route uses quiet country lanes and B roads, and avoids A roads where possible. Along the route there are control points where the rider can get hot food, showers and sleep (inflatable beds and blankets in sports halls), if they want.

My route, with some variations, mostly deliberate, from the recommended route, is in this RidewithGPS link.

Started at 1145 (117:05 limit) with a plan to long stop/sleep for at least 5 hours at pseudo-Pocklington (qv); Moffat; Barnard Castle and Spalding, giving me 4 days of ~315km, finishing off with 180 odd from there to complete in a personal target of 100 hours.

Made good time north - with the mearest hint of a shower but the roads were often wet so there had been rain for earlier riders. Rode off the front of ‘V’ and started picking up ‘U’s chatting with some, including a Swedish guy (Ulf Lindgren) with whom I had been working as a volunteer for the last two days, setting up the start, before pushing on. As planned, took an off-tarmac BOAT NNW of Shepreth saving 2.4km, with only a small reduction in speed on the rough surface. The first ‘W’ caught me and we rolled into St Ives at 1530: I bounced out. Linked up with a couple of others for a while, but all going slower (I was aiming for 100 hours completion). (As planned) took the old A16 NE from Crowland rather than the River Wellow lane. Reached Spalding half an hour ahead of schedule, at 1751 and had food (though they had run out of meat in the stew – I had the gravy on cous-cous). Tried for jam with the rice pudding but told: “we are saving it for breakfast” – who was going to be having breakfast in Spalding (not many, I think – I do know someone (Laid Back Rich) who was planning to, but he had done the London Prudential 100 ride as an ECE before his 1600 start). On north to Louth: again route variation got the better of me and at Kirton I carried straight on through N through Boston and used the B1183 and the Greetham/Salmonby road across the Wolds. Lovely road and easy to navigate: shorter route (~3km) but more climb. Accessed bag drop at Louth (arrived 2127) to change socks, replenish on-the-go food and eat supper. Left with a Bristol cabal but they were going too slowly (and I was ‘stopping short’) so after a while, pushed on; met up with a pair and went over the Humber Bridge with them, but then headed west to check into the (pre-booked) Travelodge near Hull (South Cave - 30km short of Pocklington) at 0110 Monday. Had experienced no rain to speak of all day and the wind had pushed me along. Was bang on schedule – based on 26kph rolling and 2 hours for stops.

Shower and seriously excellent sleep, recharged everything, and away by 0630. Into Pocklington at 0746 and enjoyed breakfast. Good progress on the recommended route across to Thirsk (though got lost in the town; arrived 1106 Mon) and more food (in retrospect I should have not ‘wasted’ time eating again; but the food was both visually tempting and very tasty). N out of Thirsk I turned left at Waraby and went ‘off piste’ via Thrinton, Great Langton and Scorton to Middleton Tyas. With a side wind on the back roads to Barnard Castle, I arrived there at 1440. More food. In my enthusiasm to leave (and because of where the water taps were) I didn’t fill up my bottles – sorted at a roadside house near Middleton before the long (14km) drag up to Yad Moss (“are we there yet?”) part with a couple of guys – one RAF and one Royal Navy. Exhilarating descent down to Alston and its cobbles and fell in with Hummerstone (who’d broken a spoke (drive-side on a 36 rear)) for a while, before pushing on. Waited with a 100 hour Belgian rider at the level crossing outside Brampton (0700 start?): he’d been having ‘problems’, but could still get back on track, provided he kept the sleep stops short. Brampton at 1914 and accessed my second bag drop and food. Another change of socks and a fresh top this time (swapping my Mille Pennines one for a ‘Devon’ one). Headed for Moffat in increasing darkness (but dry) in company partly, up the B7076 parallel to the M74. Checked into Moffat an hour ahead of my 100 hour schedule at 2322 and ate lightly. It rained hard shortly after I arrived (lucky me).

A lack of discipline meant that I spent circa 7 hours there, shower and 5+ sleeping and on Tuesday left (not very) early doors for Edinburgh, starting with the Devil's Beef Tub climb - sure I was going to climb into low cloud but the cloud base rose as I did, and I stayed dry. People seem to be moaning about the road surface of the A701. I really don't recall it as an issue (on 25s). However I lost time on the cycletrack after Rosslin ("there are lots of tyre tracks: this must be the way" err no) but efficiently through with a quick second breakfast. The arm and legwarmers stayed on for the first leg south (rather than the zig-zaggy NCN via Carrington, I went SE through Gorebridge to Middleton) and were supplemented by a gilet for the descent to Innerleithen. Oiled my chain. Bike going well with my ancient Brooks chatting away. Pressed on to Eskdalemuir - chirpy volunteers including locals rightly proud of their community - and in company of two/three thence Brampton by Tuesday evening (1858). Now dead on my 100 hour schedule. Given the tailwinds going north and the serious headwinds being forecast for Thursday am, I ought to have left earlier for Edinburgh and spent a bit less time at each control - generally a little more urgency required. Left with a Leicester Forest guy and he related his PBP experiences: we were well matched. So as we approached Alston this left me with a dilemma. I had planned to overnight at Barnard Castle (57km further than Alston) and would have good company all the way, but it was getting dark, and cooling down – we stopped to get jackets on and were attacked by midges – and I knew that Alston was using the youth hostel there as ‘back-up’ beds, so I resolved to stop there. Alston, since not a control, was massively under-used and the volunteers were clearly pleased to see each and every rider who visited. They were kind enough to acquiesce to my keen request to get a bed in the hostel (as opposed to the gym floor) – perhaps swayed by me saying I was going to be there for 6 hours (and I was). So another night in a comfy bed and 4+ hours good sleep, with charging on hand and loos and showers adjacent. I shared with Marcus, with whom I’d ridden part of Brevet Cymru. He was a 100 hour rider but had not been able to keep food down and had then lost his appetite. The kind control staff had taken charge of him and pressed the need to just get some decent sleep – which he did – he came past me a day later, moving well, completing in about 110 hours.

My intended destination on Wednesday was Spalding – it was going to be a long 372km day (because I’d ‘stopped short’ at Alston). I crept out of the hostel at 4, swiped out at the control resisting the attraction of food/drink, rode up the cobbles and out of town towards Yad Moss. Feeling good, the climb went well – I didn’t stop at Drew Buck’s van – an omission, but I was on a mission to get to Barnard Castle and feeling strong. Hit the top of Yad Moss, with its incongruous traffic light controlled contraflow, right on sunrise and wrestled the bike off the road up a hillock to get the best view north-east. A couple went past and I chased after them down the wet roads. A strong German came past through Middleton-in-Teesdale and I jumped on his wheel, attempted to talk but he ‘had his hat on’ and I was close to the limit. After 10km he eased off and I took a turn on the front which lasted till the climb in Barnard Castle, when he powered past. It had taken 150 minutes from Alston to Barnard Castle (arrived 0642) – good progress. After a hearty breakfast I set off for Thirsk and rode it alone – not helped by missing the turn at Yafforth and heading into Northallerton on the Romanby road. Not wishing to back track I pressed through town (navigating by my strip map from a de-paged atlas) and took the A168 SSE (I should have taken the A167 which rejoined the recommended route only a few km south). The A168’s daytime traffic made the ride less pleasant. More food at Thirsk (arrived 1028) and, like a fair proportion of those riders who treat the recommended route as a suggestion only, I took the A19 south to the Easingwold turn and thence via Sherrif Hutton and Stamford Bridge to Pocklington (arrived 1451), content that I’d visited the Howardian Hills on the way up. More food – is this a theme? Did I see @DC Lane there as well as at another control (or two) that day? SE of Market Weighton I carried on on the A1034 to South Cave and crabbed across parallel to the A63 through North Ferriby to the Humber Bridge. This 97km leg was the hardest of the ride for me and not because persistent rain set in as the skies darkened. After Caistor I stopped in a pub at Rothwell for half an hour – for a quick half and 20 minutes rest in the warm. That and a raid on my emergency jelly baby ration (replenishment available in my bag drop at Louth) got me going up into the Wolds and down into Louth, the last 10km in company with a couple of Randonneurs USA. One attempted tell me the ‘Dave’ joke: I was too tired to know when to laugh but all credit to him for having the energy and extroversion to tell it. I had resolved to call it a day at Louth (arrived 2140) – the idea of carrying on in the dark and wet for the 84km leg to Spalding was not attractive. Since I was now 3 hours behind my 100 schedule, the chances were that I’d only get back on track by taking 3 hours sleep rather than 5 and even then the forecast headwinds across the fens would mean I’d be up against time (self-imposed) all the way and in danger of too much Type 2 fun. Did finishing in less than 100 hours (from a 117 hour start) mean more to me than a decent sleep, the chance to ease off and chat with those I caught, the opportunity to chat at controls; with both volunteers and riders. I decided not. And my bag drop was at Louth so a sleep there would mean I could integrate sleep and drop bag activity. Duly ate, showered and asked for a 5am shake (implied a 6 hour sleep – ha ha!).

Come Thursday’s early morning – I woke before 4 – the rain had passed through and the temperature benign. 270km to the finish on the menu today, with the hors d’oeuvre a ride to Horncastle and a long main course into a serious headwind from there to St Ives (120km’s worth). A good breakfast and a certain amount of faffing, including a change into my CS Dynamo (East Devon) cycle top, meant I did not get away till 5:30 – what was the hurry – I had plenty of time in hand. A couple of VC167 tops departed ahead of me but I did not expect to see them as I’d decided, in the early morning, to take the A153 direct to Horncastle rather than the zig-zag minor roads route suggested. Surprise, surprise so did they, as I discovered climbing the first hill after the bypass. With Deano – on fixed – and Graham we rode the 20km steadily but they stopped at the town sign “to send a few texts” and I separately needed to sit down and do a second bit of paperwork. South of town now into fenland, caught a rider every so often and rode along chatting before pressing on. The wind was adverse but not yet testing and after Kirton there was a certain amount of shelter. Avoided the centre of Spalding by using Park Road and reached the control at 1012. More excellent food and chat and a general girding of loins for the challenge ahead – the wind was getting up. I hung around briefly but no one seemed to be about to leave so I cracked on alone, and ‘there was wind’. Personally, if the forecast wind is more than 20mph I invariably decide that that day’s a day not for riding, so like most (I suspect) the conditions were a nearly new experience. To Crowland the road changes direction from time to time: sometimes, then, an on-the-nose headwind, at others a gusting sidewind, vicious in its effect intent on forcing me onto the verge. Worst of all (later on) lorries thundering the other way generated sufficient turbulence to throw off anyone who did not keep a firm grip of the bars (on the drops to cheat the wind). After 12km, outside Crowland, having not seen a soul, I sat down for a rest. When no one had come past after 10 minutes I pressed on, did another 10km and sat down again in the sunshine. I joined a rider coming past – an Italian from Genoa - and we chatted. A rider swept past so I made my excuses and jumped up to him, exchanged pleasantries and gained permission to follow his wheel, echeloned going south by west in a southwesterly wind. Duly recovered I attempted a turn on the front but this was only tolerated for a minute before I was put back in my place by an Afrikaans voice: “Don’t bother; save yourself” – thank you Wimpie van der Merwe. Then Martin S came up to us on his speed machine and I was duly number 3 in the echelon (closest to the gutter/verge (ha ha)) with the two of them tucked down on TT/tri bars (in the wind!). We stuck together almost to St Ives (too much chatting with Martin frustrated Wimpie who pushed ahead) and I used the cycle path to avoid the long queues of vehicles in the roadworks approaching the control. Half alone, half in company I averaged 19kph rolling speed on this leg from Spalding to St Ives, arriving at 1426. Reasonably efficient: swipe, stamp, bottles, food, coffee, map and routesheet change - through the control (I wanted to make the finish by last light and had 125km to go). Out of St Ives on the cycleway alongside the guided bus lan the surface was great and I sped along making the most of the part tail wind, so much so that I missed the Girton turning and went on to the Cottenham road before turning south into suburban Cambridge. I had picked up a Taiwanese follower ‘Choi’ to whom I explained that we were off route but I’d confidence I’d get us through Cambridge successfully. Using the cycle lanes where possible I found the Trumpington road and picked up a group of about 5 and led them out towards Great Shefford. This group fractured and reformed with additions wiggling its way across through Henham and Broxted to the Great Easton control (a notice at St Ives had warned of the generously chipped roads close to the control – would not have been fun in the dark) reaching it at 1910. Some final sustenance and I left alone – I planned to bang straight down the B184 through Great Dunmow and Chipping Ongar – a fine, fast route choice (as opposed to zig-zaggy back lanes). As it got dark I crabbed across to join the recommended route at Toot Hill, and made to stop at the junction, where I had a clipped in fall moment, at 0mph. I laughed, wrestled the bike and I upright, checked the brakes and a group came round the corner. “Going to London?” they asked. “Yes’ where have you come from?” I queried. Quick as flash came the answer “London!”. Yeah! Someone still firing on all cyclinders. Rode this last bit with a stem twisted 5o out and an STI skew-whiff but the body compensates (though a bit disconcerting round fast corners). Together we threaded our way through Theydon Bois to Loughton and the finish – checked in 2226 Thursday (106:41 total time, with lots of time to spare (limit 117:05)). The dining hall was vibrant, half full of happy completers from around the world, and some supporters. Beers were had: then some sleep.

This ride’s character is heavily influenced by the support every rider enjoys from the volunteer-run controls all along the route. I experienced nothing but kindness and sociability from all those who’d given their time up to help – I thank each and every one. It was great to chat with volunteers and meet again some who, having set up the start Friday and Saturday, travelled north to work at a control. I helped set up the start on Friday, particularly the extensive bike park, and on Saturday my main stint was breaking the back of distributing the clothing from the tent, which gave me hundreds of opportunities to offer a welcome and wish each rider good luck. Otherwise it was just understanding what was going on and being able to answer questions and offer directions to any rider who, seeing a volunteer in a t-shirt, came and asked. At the end, after a bit of sleep early Friday morning, I helped clear up at the finish, until late on Friday, leaving once the M25 transformed from car park to orbital road).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Aug 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> London-Edinburgh-London is one of Britain’s greatest cycling challenges. Taking place only every four years, you’ve got just under five days to ride from London to Edinburgh and back: 1444km (about 900 miles). The route passes through an incredible range of scenery: through villages of Essex and Hertfordshire, the fens of Cambridgeshire and Lincolnshire, the undulations of the Lincolnshire Wolds and the Howardian Hills, the Humber Bridge, climbs across the Pennines up Teesdale and past Yad Moss ‘ski resort’ with stunning views of the Dales, after crossing into Scotland at Gretna, heads north then NE, handrailing the upper stretches of the River Tweed, and after turning at Edinburgh, returns south through the wilderness of the Scottish Lowlands dropping down the White Esk valley back to England and reprises the outbound route, in the opposite direction. The recommended route uses quiet country lanes and B roads, and avoids A roads where possible. Along the route there are control points where the rider can get hot food, showers and sleep (inflatable beds and blankets in sports halls), if they want.
> 
> My route, with some variations, mostly deliberate, from the recommended route, is in this RidewithGPS link.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roadhump (11 Aug 2017)

Just thoroughly enjoyed catching up with this thread after a couple of hectic months with holidays and work, some of the cycling experiences people have, and the photos on here are amazing.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Aug 2017)

Great pictures @Katherine !


----------



## DCLane (11 Aug 2017)

Nice write-up @Ajax Bay and yes, I'd have been at Thirsk and Pocklington back around the same time as you, possibly Louth. I then pressed on overnight rather than stopping.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Lovely pictures @Rickshaw Phil


Thanks. Yours are excellent.


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2017)

There are some fantastic write ups on this thread,plus stunning photos.It is also great to see who people are,otherwise it's just the avatar.Keep it up.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Aug 2017)

Can't compete with the long-distance brigade but here is today's ride.

Overall have done more or less this route before always with variations.

Down to Chertsey bridge, and off to Chobham via Stonehills Road. Direct route to Chobham, then on to Frimley up the Red Road. Necessary busy bit past the hospital and the roundabouts either side of the A331 which I crossed on a bridge. Take the Hawley Road, and on to Yateley where we used to live for a while, used one of my commute shortcuts through to Sandhurst, up to Crowthorne, and as ever try to avoid Bracknell either the only road that seems to skirt around, Nine Mile Ride/New Forest Drive.
Crossed over the A329 to Winkfield, and then Cranbourne, through the Park and home.

The level crossing at Egham again delayed me, by going that way I avoided the bypass and the roadworks on the roundabout there, but was it worth it?

Started at a pretty good pace, inevitably backed off a touch.

45.47 miles at 16.6 mph.
1460 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1128091061


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Aug 2017)

Nice proper flat on the new wheels today with a circuit going through Prickwillow,West Row,Fordham,Wicken,Stretham,Wilburton and back to Ely.

62kms at a 32kmh average and some Strada PB's so I think the wheels work.

Should say they are handbuilts by Wheelsmith;carbon aero dimpled rims(like Zipps)laced on to Hope RS4 hubs with Sapim CX-Ray spokes.

Great service with a three day turn-around and supplied with ti skewers.

Obligatory photo whoring ;


----------



## Old jon (11 Aug 2017)

A flatlands ride today, I thought. It may have had something to do with the band last evening, they were well worth the listening to and I was glad they brought their music all the way across the Atlantic so we could hear it. And drink.

No visit to Holbeck this morning, turn off Dewsbury Road onto Tunstall Road to head through Hunslet on the way to Cinder Bridge of long memory. Up the climb to John o’ Gaunts and an eventual left turn to pass the station at Woodlesford. On the fixed, and the drop to the A 642 is interesting. Not much over 25 mph but legs spinning that quickly and bumpy bendy road to deal with, well, it is fun really. Over the canal and river and through Swillington, well aware of the help from the tailwind and down the drop to the Garforth roundabout which yet again was clear for a right turn and no need to slow down. I am lucky. The cliff was as steep as ever but the run through Peckfield Bar to what I still think of as the Boot and Shoe roundabout was easy, that tailwind again. Sherburn via the B1222, passing what was the New Inn, now Squires, where there is some sort of event on. At least one sound stage, lots of tents and caravans, vehicles with various wheel totals although I did not see a unicycle. Into the busy village and out to Barkston Ash, turn left for Saxton.



The chosen road out of Saxton leads to the top of Cold Hill, and a right turn leads to Lotherton Gates and the twenty mile mark for the morning. I turned right there and had a mess with the Garmin, an average of 14.4 mph attests to the tailwind and the relative lack of climbing.

Into Aberford and very familiar roads now, turn left for Barwick and the last few climbs of the ride. Up to the maypole from Cock Beck is a bit of a slog still. I blame the lack of gears, and the old engine. One of those I can fix, the other, well, little matter. Scholes is still infested with parked cars and I have often wondered why this should be. The place is hardly a hive of industry, except the building industry just lately, why all the car parking? Anyway, the A 64 to Thorner Lane, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes and the whizz down the hill, past the Oakwood Clock and through that part of Leeds that is always congested to home. Just better than 34 miles and a final average of 13.9 mph was enough to make me smile.

The map. Those little Garmins are very clever indeed.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I finally reacquainted myself with the ups and downs of the Cornish peninsula on a very nice hired Trek 1.2. 50 miles and 3561 feet elevation after no riding for 2 weeks and 4 days makes for very sore knees but I loved it. I took my time and stopped for far too many photos but I'm on holiday so who cares. I rode around the whole of the far South West peninsula from Marazion,
> View attachment 367461
> 
> through Penzance, Newlyn into Mousehole
> ...


John o,groats was only 874 miles away did you not fancy it  .It's proper hilly isn't it I had 2 weeks in Newquay and averaged 100 ft. Per mile climbing ! . Weather looks fantastic have a nice holiday


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Aug 2017)

No less than 4 rides for me today! I'm kind of trying to achieve the Strava distance challenge this month which means 1250km, or about 777 miles. I managed it last year with a few early rides in the New Forest whilst on holiday, so hopefully I'll be ok. Started today with an early ride out on the road bike to get the required 25 miles in, my usual route to WGP and back. This was followed by a utility ride to buy dog treats and travel sickness tablets (for the dog), then a ride out to meet the family at 'Laleham Beach' (not my cup of tea but the kids enjoyed it), and finally a realisation that I had no paint for the spare room decoration, so Brompton to DIY shop.
43 miles all told, and about 312 miles so far this month, running a little above target.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Aug 2017)

View attachment 367612
Well a bright sunny day for a pilgrimage - so I set off in search of a pint of Adnams bitter at Southwold. My legs didn't feel too bad after yesterday (Maybe something to do with not having a trailer full of camping gear in tow today)
A lovely ride through some fine Suffolk countryside and quaint villages and hamlets. On arrival in Southwold the smell of Adnams mash was divine. A short exploration down to the harbour and then back to the town for a pint (well ok it was 2 pints! ) and a bite to eat.
On my way back to the campsite I decided to take a shortcut that cut about 1/2 a mile off the journey......it took me about half an hour!
Now back at the campsite relaxing before I pack up and head home in the morning. The weather forecast suggests I will be riding into the wind all the way - so it will be a slow ride, even by my standards.
By the way, if anyone is looking for a nice campsite in these here parts I can thoroughly recommend this one Three Rivers at Geldeston. It has an area to launch rowing boats, canoes etc. and is very spacious. Fairly basic facilities - but a bargain at £8 a night. It is within staggering distance of 2 very good pubs and as an added bonus I was visited in my tent last night by hedgehog.
View attachment 367612


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Aug 2017)




----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Aug 2017)




----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Aug 2017)




----------



## Racing roadkill (11 Aug 2017)

https://www.relive.cc/view/1128591655

100 odd Kms today ( eventually ).

Up Portsdown hill to my favourite cafe.






On to Portsmouth






Had a beer






Went home.

I spent a lot of time on the interweb, arguing with idiots during my stops. Which was fun.

But I got it done, that's the main thing


----------



## Aravis (11 Aug 2017)

I set off today at about 5:20am, as soon as the light enabled it. Possibly a little before if I'm honest, but the terms of my permit required me to be back early afternoon and I wanted to make the most of it. It was soon obvious something wasn't quite right. On the initial 10 mile run to Newent, where in good conditions like this morning's I'd expect to average 14 mph, I was struggling to get to 12½. My plann was to head out to Abergavenny on the challenging B4521, and as Abergavenny appeared to offer plenty of bail options I decided to carry on and see how it went.

The view westwards near Lea at about 6:30:






I took the B4521 very steadily, using an absurdly low gear on the climbs, and in the event it wasn't bad at all. I rode through Skenfrith a couple of months ago on an extremely hot day, with the river full of people cooling off. Today there were no bathers but an egret was taking advantage of the quietness.

The impressive profile of the Skirrid, which marks the final approach to Abergavenny, was drawing rapidly closer. There wasn't a good photo opportunity until it was almost too late. Here's my effort, though the distinctive shape is largely lost:






There followed a joyful descent towards Abergavenny, down the by-pass and along the old A40 towards Usk. A brief stop on Chain Bridge, looking down the River Usk:






The ex-skip bike is still doing fine, 16 centuries now.

The final major challenge of the day was the big climb on the Usk-Chepstow road, which I hadn't done for many years. I was still feeling OK, and again I took it very steadily. After the big bend half a mile from the top there's been some extensive tree-felling which has opened up the view, but it will take a while to heal:






At this time the weather seemed to be closing in rapidly and soon it started to rain. But it quickly fizzled out, at least until after I was home, and my bike remained clean.

At the top there was a little more climbing to do to cut over to the Trelleck road, well worth doing for the most exhilarating run into Chepstow. I'm not normally a fan of fast descents, but this is a good one. Then over the old Severn Bridge, where I narrowly failed to sneak into someone else's Strava photo, and an wind-assisted run back up to Gloucester. I finished on 108.21 miles at a very modest speed, but Strava was reasonably impressed with my efforts and awarded me an average power output over 100, something which I rarely achieve. I may be going down with a cold, but I don't think I've done any harm. Frequently the days when you deal with a bit of adversity end up being the best.

The granter of cycling permits had a good day too, so it's all smiles this evening.


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2017)

25 this morning but with temperatures of 15 degrees, 20mph winds and blasts of rain, one of which had me seeking temporary shelter, along with a guy on a fancy looking mtn ebike, it definitely felt like a more autumnal ride than a summer one.


----------



## delb0y (12 Aug 2017)

Just a 30 this morning on account of I have a gig this evening and need to keep a bit of energy. Notable for the fact that a few months ago a 30 was my limit. Now a 30 is just a quick loop when I want something easy-ish. Progress!


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Aug 2017)

Out early this morning, intending to do a quick, flat 30 miles to stay on track. The first part was quick and flat, then I realised it would be 10 miles too short, so I ended up with 33.5 miles in the bag and nearly 300m of climbing to boot which slowed me down a bit. Almost fell over after arriving home when SWMBO suggested we cycle into town to get a few its and bobs, so another 4 miles before lunch. Ticking along nicely, 353 miles of 777 done so far..


----------



## numbnuts (12 Aug 2017)

Cancelled due to the lack of interest.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2017)

Last week I set off for Otley but baled out at Alwoodley Gates due to a pig of a headwind and went elsewhere.
Today, with a headwind, I set off for Otley again...

So, up Coal Road and glad I'd put my arm warmers on, then more familiar territory of Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane, where the forecast headwind was definitely making itself felt. Fortunately I was soon sheltered behind the hedges and into Shadwell and the up, down and more ups to Slaid Hill lights.
A quick wiggle and onto Wigton Lane, again into the wind but I just dropped the gears and span it out, eventually dropping down to Alwoodley Gates again and as the lights were green, straight across the A61 and onto Alwoodley Lane, which is mainly up from here which at least sheltered me from the worst of the wind.
Eventually arrived a King Lane and turned right, dropping down past Five Lane Ends and resisting the temptation to head via Eccup and down the hill, carried on to Golden Acre Park and the climb up Arthington Lane and then King Lane for the drop down onto the A660 - but before the downhill, I was treated to 3 consecutive closes passes (BMW, BMW, Audi...who'd have thought it..?) 
Anyway, down the hill and round the roundabout and the steady climb up through Bramhope. Now Otley Road is the site of West Yorkshire Police's close pass initiative, although you'd never have guessed it this morning. Star performer though was a muppet in a French registered Merc Vito van who I could hear braking / revving his engine behind me as I took primary past a traffic island and then got so close I could have reached through the open window and put his wipers on...
Still, it took my mind off pedalling up the hill! Through the lights at the Dyneley Arms and on down the long descent into Otley, although the wind checked my speed a bit. Through Otley, over the river and into Wharfemeadows Park for a couple of photos and a flapjack bar:










Back in the saddle and time for the first serious climb of the day, up Farnley Lane - I've not had a lot of bike time lately and I wasn't expecting much but I seemed to be up the worst of it quite quickly today and managed to set a PB! Not sure how, but I'll take that! 
Then the reward for all that climbing, the descent back down the other side on Farnley Park hitting 44.3mph, which is (_EDIT_) my new fastest speed 

Heavy braking for the corner at the bottom of the hill, then over the bridge across the River Washburn and the always enjoyable run along the valley bottom to the A658 where I had to wait for a minute or two for a gap in traffic. No option here but to get pedalling for the dash over the River Wharf and then right onto the much quieter A659 for the run along the other side of the river back into Otley.
Just entering Otley I got a close pass - not from a motorist, but by a mixed peleton from Ilkley CC. Fortunately I'd seen them approaching from behind when I checked over my shoulder, but not one of them announced their presence with so much as a 'morning' before passing at speed within inches of my elbow.
Poor road craft and bad manners that...
Anyway, a wiggle through Otley and up Gay Lane before the climbing started, first up Leeds Road and then up the A660.
It really didn't feel like I was getting any benefit from what should have been a decent tail wind, so it was another spin it out and keep going, eventually reaching the top, round the S bends and through the lights, before the steady descent back through Bramhope, with drivers being much better behaved this time.
After all that down, it was time for some up as I climbed up King Lane, then retraced my outbound route all the way back to Slaid Hill lights.
Along from there into Shadwell, staying on Main Street for the descent right through the village (the road surface is terrible in places) before the short climb up to the A58 and a quick dash along there to Coal Road, and another climb up to the top and then it nicely levels off for a final spin, before dropping down onto local roads to home.

*34.2 miles* (55.04km) in a steady *2h 34m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,755ft* climbed.

Not as quick as I'd hoped, but with that headwind on the way out and a couple of long climbs on the way back to nibble away at the average speed, I'll take that given my lack of bike time lately. Plus it's this months entry in the Half Century Challenge banked - all in, a good do! 

And finally, a map:


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Aug 2017)

Those that read this thread will know we've bought a new tandem in the last few weeks. You may also know that the rear wheel fell apart last Saturday. It was returned to us on Thursday, so that evening we rode 23 miles.

Today we left home fairly late with the intention of going to Saffron Walden. Once out the stronger than forecast NW wind brought a change of plan. We still went over Chapel Hill, but in Barrington we turned right toward Orwell, and on to Wimpole. We stopped for a brew and a cake. There were 2 cool Frog & Ridgeback bikes there too






Up Old Wimpole hill and a dash along the A1198 and a left turn toward the maggot farm. The unusual wind direction gave us a fragrance free passage!

We then took a left toward Gamlingay. At the bottom of the hill Jo said that she needed to stop as her bits needed a rest from the saddle, I said I'd stop at the church. There was a wedding on. She loves a wedding! We waited for the bride












Aaaah!

Off we set, not stopping at Waresley GC!

Between Caxton and Bourn a farmer dumped his Landrover in the middle of the road at the top of the hill, no hazard lights.... I carried on through, and then had to wait for the monster to get by





Not long after here I could hear noises from the rear end of the bike...... they progressively got worse.
We stopped, and the spokes were as slack as a whores handbag! The wheel was out of true.

So, a 37 mile ride. Good job we didn't head to Saffron Walden, that's a round trip of about 55 miles!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1129718358


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Aug 2017)

Me and my regular riding chum had a ride from Sunderland up the Tyne Valley to Prudhoe in Northumberland today.

We took our usual route to Gateshead past Sunderland/Washington's air museum, then Folingsby Lane, Heworth, and towards the Tyne past Gateshead stadium.

For a change, we stuck to the south side of the Tyne, taking the NCN path known as Keelman's Way.

It takes a bit of following, not least because there are a couple of alternative routes around the MetroCentre.

Most of the path is well-made, cinder or hardpack, and it undulates nicely past Wylam golf course, meaning there's some fun to be had if there's not many other users around.

Once at Wylam station we took a part road route through West Wylam to get further west towards Prudhoe.

Departing from the riverside around here puts you straight into steep climbing territory, but it's only for a couple of miles.

The reason for going to Prudhoe was to have a nose in a couple of bike shops there, Giant 'Newcastle', and a higher end shop opposite.

The higher end shop has the more interesting stuff, including a handful of Colnagos with SRAM Red electronic gears - one of them marked up at £8,995.

At this point some significant rain began to fall on our parade.

A few miles along a nasty A road took us to Dan's Farm Shop just outside Wylam for bait and shelter.

It chucked it down as we were eating, but had eased a bit by the time we left.

Any thoughts of a different route home were put aside due to the weather, plus a possible southern loop back via Washington would involve significant climbing through the likes of Crawcrook and Winlaton.

The poor weather did mean we had Keelman's largely to ourselves, enabling brisk progress at the cost of wet feet due to splashing through puddles at speed.

The rain all but stopped for the last few miles, which at least meant my cheapo Berghaus plastic jacket was dry by the time we got home.

About 57 miles at around 12.5mph, not a bad speed given that a lot of the route is shared paths.

I would have taken a pic or two, but the camera battery was flat so I had to make do with one pic of a grubby ebike in my back yard.

A link to the Giant shop is hardly worth posting, but here's the site for the posh place opposite: http://cycle-art.co.uk/


----------



## Donger (12 Aug 2017)

Metric Century-a-Month Challenge time again. Cue one 100km audax out of Tewkesbury with my clubmate Rich W. I had my trusty "flatnav" map holder on the bars today instead of a bag, and with the weather forecast a bit patchy, that meant carrying a rain top in my rear pocket instead of a camera. So no pictures today, which is a shame. 

We basically did a big clockwise loop out of Tewkesbury, over the Malverns at British Camp, where I cut Rich loose to enjoy himself while I winched myself slowly up a beast of a hill. Was particularly pleased to be able to disguise the state I was in by rolling on over the crest without stopping for a rest this time. After that it was round through rural Herefordshire and Worcestershire to Pershore via the outskirts of Worcester ... before turning back for Tewkesbury. Lovely scenery, some great quiet roads and brilliant company today. 101.3km (62.9 miles) ridden. That's 32 consecutive months with a metric century. 32 months ago I'd never have believed that. They still wipe me out, mind you. Nice to grab a cold pint in the beer garden of the Royal Hop Pole at the end. My personal highlight, however, was seeing a little herd of reindeer at the half way control at the Mayfly café at Wichenford! .... Aww! ... I want one.

I'm off for a long hot soak in the bath now. Cheers, everyone.
_Donger._


----------



## pjd57 (12 Aug 2017)

A run out the Canal to Kirky.
Then the Kelvin valley railway path.
Lennoxtown , then decided to go for the Crow Rd. 
View from a distance, white van going up , then view from the car park at the top.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Last week I set off for Otley but baled out at Alwoodley Gates due to a pig of a headwind and went elsewhere.
> Today, with a headwind, I set off for Otley again...
> *34.2 miles* (55.04km) in a steady *2h 34m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,755ft* climbed.
> 
> Not as quick as I'd hoped, but with that headwind on the way out and a couple of long climbs on the way back to nibble away at the average speed, I'll take that given my lack of bike time lately. Plus it's this months entry in the Half Century Challenge banked - all in, a good do!



I like Otley, but not ridden there for a while
Sadly, my last visit was for the 2015 Tour de Yorkshire, when I was on East Chevin to watch them


"Sigh!!", I still miss _Dunnies



_


----------



## gavgav (12 Aug 2017)

Up at the caravan for the weekend and finally got the bike up here again with me, after a mixture of illness and weather has prevented me riding up here since April!

Woke to heavy rain and so abandoned the idea of an early start, watching the athletics for a bit and heading out at 11:30, with light drizzle still falling.

It was very windy, but a nice tailwind as I braved the streams of holiday traffic on the main road down to Barmouth and then dropped down to the seafront, before crossing the Estuary via the old bridge.

It was very busy with walkers, cyclists and errant dogs, on the Mawddach Trail and about 12:15 it started to absolutely hammer down with rain again, meaning I was thoroughly wet and the trail resembled a muddy lake at times.

I paused for lunch at Penmaenpool and it finally stopped raining as I set off again for Dolgellau. I crossed the bridge over the main road and poked my nose out at the top of the bank, to find major roadworks, which I was half way along and so had no idea of which direction the traffic was on green light. This meant no option other than to walk the bike along the path up to the end of the works.

I then branched off onto the cycle path and then lanes past Cymer Abbey, in the direction of Coed y Brenin. The sun started to come out and this dried me off quite nicely.

Instead of going completely into the forest, via the tracks, I explored some new territory on tarmacced roads around the Afon Wen. I took a right turn and began climbing and climbing and even steeper climbing, going up 700 ft in 2 miles. How on earth this section doesn't get a gradient arrow on the map is beyond me and I was well and truly pooped when it started to flatten out at Dol y Clochydd.

The scenery around the edge of the forest was simply stunning though.










At Dollrwynog I turned right and then again, to come down the other side of the river, with a nice long descent towards Llanfachreth. There was some more steep climbing then, up to Glasdir Isaf, where some small waterfalls provided a nice point to stop for an Eccles Cake.





The descent from there, all the way down to Dolgellau was simply exhilarating, for a good 3 or 4 miles. I cruised at between 20 and 30 mph for most of it, topping off at 39.5 mph into the wind on the steep straight bit down to the town 

Cader Idris in cloud 





I crossed the main bridge and did a loop of the Town centre, before joining the Mawddach Trail again, back to Barmouth. It was harder work now, into the strong headwind and was still very wet under wheel.

Arrrived back in Barmouth and it was absolutely heaving with tourists, a number of whom had no road sense along the seafront!

Re traced my steps along the main road and arrived back at the van, with the bike a complete muddy mess, which necessitated a wash with the hosepipe.

44.1 miles at 10.8mph avg, with 2663 ft of climbing, also passing the 1000 mile mark for 2017.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Aug 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1130420863/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1502572970

I smashed out a massive one today.





Christmas dinner






A very nice avocado and salmon on toasted sour dough with 2 perfectly poached eggs, at LMNH on Old street.

172 odd miles, my longest ever ( solo ) ride. A lovely route as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Aug 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/1130420863/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1502572970
> 
> I smashed out a massive one today.
> 
> ...



Poached eggs look nice, not sure of the rest of it.

And a gentleman, even a left-handed one, leaves his knife on the plate with the blade facing inwards.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2017)

Not sure what to do today

*1.* a 'level 1' ride with _Wakefield Triathlon Club_ (just a steady potter, overseeing/sheparding/guiding the newcomers/nervous riders)

*2.* a 'level 3' ride with a few of the faster members of_ WTC_, but I'm not sure I'm up to that, at the moment, as I'm not as fit as I should be
(have ridden them before, & easily kept up, even dropping a couple on the hills)

*3. *a solo ride by myself, at my own pace/own route (as I have one, that I was going to use as a 'level 2' _WTC _ride, leading them)

If I do the 3rd choice, I can include in it, a viewing of 60103, as it passes under my given route once more


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Poached eggs look nice, not sure of the rest of it.
> 
> And a gentleman, even a left-handed one, leaves his knife on the plate with the blade facing inwards.




I agree. There is nothing better than poached egg on toast, but the rest of that? Meh.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Aug 2017)

Out early on my mountain bike this morning. Even though it was early there were a few too many dog walkers about to go fast.

Once at Wimpole I made some friends..

The Longhorns were making babies





The Soay sheep in the shade





And the shire horses up for some company













Even the trees were looking good...






And the obligatory bike pic






A great 19 miles to start the day off!


https://www.strava.com/activities/1130866911


----------



## Aravis (13 Aug 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> 172 odd miles, my longest ever ( solo ) ride. A lovely route as well.


Well done on the personal record. As it happens, 172 was my best for a couple of years, 1985-87. It's a fine-looking number.

The food looks great to me, but I'm a bit put off by the unbalanced knife and fork. I think I might've used fingers!


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Aug 2017)

Brilliant day for a wonder. Perfect weather. I came across a cycle and footpath that i didn't know existed in Machynlleth. It incorporated the Millenium bridge that apparently cost 2 million pounds to construct. It doesn't actually go anywhere. A bit of a waste of money, that no one sees unless they use the cycle path. Still its there, and it looks nice . This particular cycle pafh is only about a mile long. I will have to investigate others in the area i think.

A total of 25 miles done today. I really enjoyed it. There were a few dark clouds, and i did think it was going to pour down with rain, but thankfully they all cleared away.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2017)

A lovely ride in the sunshine this morning, 67 miles stopping for breakfast at Talton Mill.


http://www.taltonmill.co.uk/


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2017)

Set off this morning with no particular route in mind, and ended up riding the usual roads but in a slightly different order. Still, it gets me out of the house doesn't it? 

Local roads to start and out onto Barwick Road for the dip down to Cock Beck and the climb up to Scholes on the other side. No PBs set today but todays ride wasn't about that. Left in Scholes at the Coronation Tree and the rise up along Main Street, the dip past the church and the climb up and along towards the former railway bridge, where the driver of a red MX-5 looked at me, stopped at the give way until I was a bit nearer and then launched themselves in front of me. They clearly knew what they done as they swerved onto the wrong side of the road as they accelerated away - getting out of the way after the damage had so nearly been done.
Fortunately my spidey senses and awesome bike handling skills  avoided what could have been a nasty off.
I nearly caught up with them at the A64 junction, where a quiet word might have been in order, but they got a gap in traffic and were off...

Anyway, a quick scoot along the A64 and onto Thorner Lane and then the descent of Sandhills into Thorner itself - slightly checked by a headwind that was blowing in a different direction to the forecast 
Through the village as the church bells rang out and then the climb up Milner Lane onto the ridge and along to East Rigton and more familiar territory along Bramham Lane, which was oddly wet and muddy so the bike is filthy, again. Dodged a farmer on a quad who didn't feel any need to slow down as we crossed on the single track lane  and up Jewitt Lane onto another Thorner Lane where I stopped for a quick photo and drink at what must be one of the last fields locally that hasn't been harvested yet
:








Back in the saddle and onto Milner Lane where I retraced my earlier route back into Thorner, where the bells were ringing again. This time I turned onto Carr Lane and climbed the hill, got my breath back on the slight drop and then climbed again to the A58, now into a headwind again. Clearly the wind was moving around to keep me honest...
A quick scoot along the A58 and at the junction with Coal Road a prize plum in an Audi had stopped blocking the turning completely. He moved enough to let me squeeze through and then overtook me 100 yards later climbing the hill. 
Anyway, I was soon at the top for a wind assisted (finally!) blat along Coal Road before dropping onto local roads down to home, with a final loop around the block to push the mileage on.

*16.1 miles* (25.9km) in *1h 09m* at an average of *13.9mph* with *790ft* climbed. Marginally quicker than yesterday, but still work to do. Mind you, one driver aside it was a good ride in nice weather. If only we could have a weekend with no headwinds, eh? Lots of cyclists out, most of them friendly, so all is good.

And now, the map:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not sure what to do today
> *1.* a 'level 1' ride with _Wakefield Triathlon Club_ (just a steady potter, overseeing/sheparding/guiding the newcomers/nervous riders)
> *2.* a 'level 3' ride with a few of the faster members of_ WTC_, but I'm not sure I'm up to that, at the moment, as I'm not as fit as I should be
> (have ridden them before, & easily kept up, even dropping a couple on the hills)
> ...




I chose.............................................. Number 3
The bike of choice, with it being a nice, dry, fairly warm day; the Gran Fondo (complete with shorts!! - but a long-sleeve Club jersey)

Out through Castleford, via Barnsdale Road (A656), up 'Mary Pannall', over the cross-roads of Back Newton Lane, & LongDike Lane, where it turns into 'Ridge Road'
A reasonable pace, along there, past Ledston Luck business park, & straight over 'Peckfield Bar' (where the A63 'Selby TurnPike', intersects at a roundabout)

As I approached 'Ridge Bridge', a trio were walking away, I swung over to speak to them, sadly I'd just missed it, & could just about hear it in the distance, & still smell the smoke
Bugger!!!!! (blame those sets of traffic-lights in Castleford)

A right turn then, onto Church Lane, to take me into Micklefield, & a turn onto the_ 'GNR'_



It was followed out of the village, with me wondering what it was like, when it was exactly that, & not bypassed..................
The road surface is atrocious, as the junction with Wakefield Road (Garforth - Lotherton - Towton - Tadcaster) is reached at Hook Moor

Continuing on the _'GNR', _into Aberford, I stopped to take roughly the same photo as @NorthernDave

The clock was wrong, as it was 10:25, by my watch






A brief descent into the village, then a right turn onto Lotherton Lane, getting caught up in a gaggle of MTB-ers, I got past them under the A1, & rode away from them up the hill (taking care to stay in the saddle, & push a reasonable gear; 39 x 17)
Leftwards, at the end towards _'The Crooked Billet'_, having first passed the _North Yorkshire_, & _'District Of_ _Selby'_ signs

On passing the 'Billet', & thelovely Lead Chapel (didn't stop this time), it was an uphill right, onto Dam Lane, towards Saxton, where there's a few Apple trees growing alongside the road
One was picked for later




_The Greyhound_ was passed, a quite old Pub, that was famous for not having cellars (until the mid 80's)
- see 'My Picture Of The Day' thread -

With the trip out of the village, in the south-west corner, onto Coldhill Lane, heading towards Garlic Flats
In the picture, the road to the right, goes back to Lotherton Hall, & Aberford
To the left, it heads to Sherburn-in-Elmet



A slight tailwind allowed me to big-ring it, from the corner with Coldhill Pond, all the way, through the 'rolling section', under the railway bridge, as far as the junction with Church Hill, & KirkGate

Turned right, towards Newthorpe, & http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp
A call was decided, as I've not been for a while, & it looked fairly busy
The stage was being dismantled, after their annual 'Rock & Bike Show'
There was a plethora of 'Satans Slaves' around, with members from the English chapters, & German too, going by the patches
Had a brief chat with a couple

Once tea was consumed, it was back over the 'new' A1, under the 'old' A1, & turn onto New Road, with the descent to Ledsham, entering the village opposite http://thechequersinn.com/history/

Through this lovely little village, to meet back up with Back Newton Lane, which was crossed earlier in the ride
A drop into Ledston, to cut out the horrendous 'corrugated' road-surface, on the downhill part of 'Mary Pannall' (a HGV has probably braked, on a hot day, as something turned into a farm, & the trailer has quite literally 'corrugated' the tarmac with axle-tramp, I presume)

A short run back into Castleford, via Barnsdale Road again, with the usual mayhem, when circumnavigating the roundabout by Bridge Street/Wheldon Road

Home through the town-centre, & Hightown, then past _Voysey Row_, at Whitwood Common
One more obstacle being the M62 roundabout at jct 31, this being a 'dog-bone; with roundabouts to either side of the elevated m-way..... & I want the centre lane all the way round
Good sprint training...........................


----------



## Freds Dad (13 Aug 2017)

I set out early this morning with a target of 50 miles. All down hill to the Cheshire Plain and then the back lanes to Knutsford for a quick coffee stop at Waitrose. A short dash along the High St brought me to the entrance to Tatton Park which was busy with cyclists and dog walkers.

Only a couple of hundred yards into the park and I spotted the deer that roam around so a photo had to be taken. I'd only just put my phone away when I spotted a Penny Farthing coming towards me so another photo was taken. Out the back entrance of Tatton Park and through the lanes towards Chelford where I hoped to see some of the traction engines at Astle Park Steam rally. They are usually set up near the entrance so you can stop to take a few photos but this year they had moved them out of view of the main road.

A few more miles towards Marton passing Jodrell Bank and a second coffee stop and toilet break was taken. From here across country towards Bosley before heading back through Macclesfield and home. An extremely pleasant ride in perfect conditions.


----------



## derrick (13 Aug 2017)

This weekends rides. Two club rides this week. Saturday and Sunday both 50 mile rides Saturday was the hardest day, both enjoyable though.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1129473453
https://www.strava.com/activities/1131787007


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Aug 2017)

Friday's Ride

Saddlebags packed Mrs 26 and I headed for the run over to the Cotswolds. We took the route by the school for Tewkesbury where traffic was horrendous. Dodging our way through we arrived in the safety of the lanes for Tredington. Thence we crossed for Woolstone to begin the foothills. Lumpy up and down took us to Greet and on for the cafe at Hailes Abbey. A lovely light lunch fortified us for the stiff climb up Soudely Hill.

Now we were in relatively new territory. Giuting Power was a lovely village although Naunton was a little disappointing. It was quite hard going up and down and up again so when we looped to the Slaughters we paused to admire the villages and the river. Bourton-on-the-Water was thronged with tourists so we sped through. Dropping into the Sherborne and Windrush valley lead us to Burford where Mrs 26 required a cafe stop. 2 cream teas disappeared fairly quickly.

Now we routed to the north of the Windrush staying well away from the fast traffic on the A40. Witney arrived and after a couple of wrong turns we were set straight by a helpful lady. Daughter #2 greeted us with a lovely hug and a pot of tea. Super ride today with a super daughter to visit. Can't beat it. 68 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Aug 2017)

Up and out early today to beat the Sunday club runs on the planned route. Headed out to Hampton Court via Walton and Esher, ducking around the back of Sandown Park racecourse before crossing the Thames at Hampton where is was already starting to get busy and it wasn't even 8:30 yet. Needed an extra few miles so a usual circuit to Kingston Bridge then around Bushey Park before entering it at the North gate. Noted a heron at the lake, along with an impressive algal bloom covering a good 25% of the surface. Out the park and back home via Lower Sunbury, Chertsey, Staines and an extra bit to Thorpe. 34.7 miles done and a stupid fast (for me) 17.6mph, which I put down to the nearly flat route, only 377ft of climbing in total.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Aug 2017)

Today's return home.

It was time to go home. Mrs 26 decided she would catch the train so #2 daughter saddled up with Chris and myself to shepherd Mrs 26 to Charlbury. What a lovely spot Charlbury is. I headed onward navigating by feel as I had no map and the original plan was in the Sat Nav and I was off course. By good fortune I found the original route at Kingham so pottered onward to take a break and some lunch at Moreton-in-Marsh.

I was now in some familiar territory as I climbed past Batsford park. Not far and I took a different route at Chipping Campden to climb steeply away and across the top of the Saintbury climb. Soon I was on the standard run back from Broadway. I decided to go by the Combertons and at Birlingham I heard my name called. It was Dave C. I hadn't seen him for a while so we had a good catch up. Seems he is working for a slave driver of a boss. I took my usual way by Strensham and Upton for the river crossing. Legs were tiring a tad over the final few miles. No worries, it had been a lovely day in the saddle and Mrs 26 had the kettle on in a trice. 67 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Aug 2017)

A ride on the Thorn tandem, which was appropriate as we were off blackberry picking at our secret, prize patch.






Jo packed 6 boxes, but only 4 lids! Never mind.
Had the police come for us we'd have been caught, red handed!






We then had a little mooch through the new North Cambridge development

This is a primary school. Looks like a prison!


















They are spending squillions of £ on this development. It's going to take 20 years apparently.

Then we went by another of the Cambridge landmarks, the Schlumberger tent





It'll be crumble for tea this week!


----------



## delb0y (13 Aug 2017)

Aravis said:


> I set off today at about 5:20am, as soon as the light enabled it. .



I'm glad I'm not the only one that sets off at such times. Also really interesting reading your route as I have planned something very similar for a few weeks time when I have a bash at a 100 for the first time. Need to do an 80 first, but I've been keeping Skenfrith and the Severn Bridge in my pocket for prizes for when I get to that 100 level.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Aug 2017)

Club ride to Wokingham .
Went via Runnymead and through Windsor, White Waltham, past Dinton Pastures, turning back to our destination. When there it was very busy and not much place to sit, so went back to Billingbear Golf Course, which we had passed earlier. It was much better and we sat outside in pleasant location in glorious sunshine.

Return route was parallel just a bit further south on Drft road and through the park. Though not really windy. It was against the wind during return. Though we kept the speed up

48.8 miles @16.8 mph 975 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1131330242


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2017)

7 miles yestoday, brought the neighbor along, just returning to cycling.
77 F
Winds E6
Relative humidity 70%
Barometer 29.99 1017.1 mb


----------



## Old jon (14 Aug 2017)

Looked out of the back door window this morning. The weather was leaking down over the bit of Leeds I live in, so I resigned myself to having a dirty bike to clean later and pedalled away on the Ellis Briggs. A wander around the Holbeck Triangle, all sorts of things are lost there, convinced me to alter my intended route for the morning, and I headed for Office Lock and the canal towpath.

First to Headingley, via that climb from the bottom of Viaduct Road to the top of Cardigan Road. Then further up to cross the Ring Road at one of the West Parks there are. Only Leeds would provide two West Parks within a couple of miles of each other. On the same road. Having navigated the dichotomy, continue along the A 660 until Church Lane and turn right. I do chuckle at the nearness of Adel Church to Adel Dam, and wish the name included the ‘n’.

Anyway, continue straight on, aiming for the New Inn close to Eccup. This road has recently been resurfaced so the rattles and clangs and general big bad bouncieness ( err, OK but it is a word to me ) have been amplified a little too much. Especially on the descent to Weardly.



Through the village and turn right along the A 659, turning left at the end for Harewood Bridge and the crossing of the Wharfe. Carry on a while and take the right turn for Kirkby Overblow, even though the sign warned the road was closed. Just after crossing Keswick Beck there is the right turn for Netherby, and the road had freshly painted white lines. Let’s go that way! There is an upside to this road. Kearby Bank is still steep enough to beat me, and this time it still had another 130 yards of up left. A long walk. Turn right, towards and through Sicklinghall to banish all memory of that hill. Wetherby next. I had thought of this place and the repair work that is still going on, but figured a ride around the nether end of Wetherby after passing Netherby, nope, a collection of written ethers does little to enlarge the grin. Must do better. So, all the way back to Leeds along the A 58 with all the ups and downs the road provides the legs were feeling the ups a bit. Boot Hill, mostly traffic free and Wetherby Road to the Oakwood Clock followed by a wend around the less pretty bits Leeds tries not to show, through Hunslet which is even less pretty and 34 miles after leaving, the return to my front door. Oh! The leaky sky stopped, so a mostly dry ride. Smiles.

A map. A similar ride was done last month, Hmm.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2017)

Achieved one of my cycling ambitions today. Cycled from Leicester to the coast, 118 miles. Currently sat in the B&B in Hunstanton. Will do a more detailed post when I get back on Wednesday.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Aug 2017)

An enjoyable wander by the Kelvin and the Clyde with Freewheel North


----------



## gbb (14 Aug 2017)

Been lazy or busy lately, hadn't really done much on the bike for a month barring two gym visits while on holiday. I was going to commute today and talked myself out of it...i feel jet lagged and have only slept 3 hours each night for the last couple days. But, finish work, get sorted and out for 19 miles this evening, pushed along a bit (no great speed compared to the old days but felt good)

Let's hope for a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Aug 2017)

Yesterday's ride.
29 miles in a straight line following the rivers Tweed and Ettrick as far as the end of the public road.





No mobile phone reception. Nine miles to the nearest shop, ten to the nearest pub. Over twenty miles to the nearest public transport. Nothing but hills, trees, and sheep.
The last eight miles is a dead end which even the Google streetview car hasn't ventured up. The road was rebuilt a couple of years ago with grants from the timber transport fund after the surface had been destroyed by timber lorries. The new surface is billiard table smooth, it's downhill and there's usually a tailwind. 

Apart from that, the following video contains no close passes or any other sort of cycling incident.


View: https://vimeo.com/229604041

64 miles in all at 17.0 mph.


----------



## Roadhump (14 Aug 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> Yesterday's ride.
> 29 miles in a straight line following the rivers Tweed and Ettrick as far as the end of the public road.
> 
> No mobile phone reception. Nine miles to the nearest shop, ten to the nearest pub. Over twenty miles to the nearest public transport. Nothing but hills, trees, and sheep.



The old days eh, before all this technology nonsense.....if only....


----------



## Stonechat (15 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Achieved one of my cycling ambitions today. Cycled from Leicester to the coast, 118 miles. Currently sat in the B&B in Hunstanton. Will do a more detailed post when I get back on Wednesday.


One of mine is to cycle from here to the coast and back


----------



## rugby bloke (15 Aug 2017)

A bit of late report from Sunday. The morning dawned bright with blue sky, so it was certainly a bike day. With no fixed plan, beyond not cycling more than 50 miles and definitely including a stop for cake I headed off eastwards, following the Nene to Grendon and then turning right and climbing up through Wollaston.

At this point I noticed a couple of things - there were loads of roadies out, most of them quicker than me and there were lots of old minis - it must be old mini day at Santa Pod. I followed the road to Santa Pod with the old minis for company and then turned right to Hinwick. The road is now sporting lots of white paint around the numerous pot holes - in fact it would have been quicker to mark the bits of road that did not need attention. Hopefully a decent resurfacing job will transform this into the excellent climb it should be.

By now my mind is made up - I'm going to tackle a ride I grew to hate when I was forcing myself to ride long distances when I was unfit and using a crap old mtb. So its a left turn at Harrold and we are off - Odell, over the river to Felmerston, Chellington, Turvey, Newton Blossomville and Emberton. 15 miles later what have we learnt - well, its lumpy as it ever was, but with more fitness and a better bike its considerably less painful then I remember. I might even be back.

Coffee and cake is taken at the garden centre at Sherington. Very nice, would recommend to anyone looking for a place to stop. Back on the road, through Filgrave and Tyringham and onto the Stoke Goldington Road. Never my favorite leg - lumpy, narrow with lots of fast cars. Coming out of Stoke Goldington I spot a gaggle of mtb riders, presumably heading for Salcey. I'm just about on their tail when I'm over taken by a large tractor and a couple of cars. The tractor is then stuck behind the mtb riders so I cruise along behind the cars and have a breather.

Things open up after the Salcey turn and I head for home and then I come across the inevitable idiot who spoils every ride. As I approach a cyclist coming the other way, the cock in the Audi Q7 behind the cyclist decides to over take him just as I'm passing. The gap he decides to squeeze through is pretty narrow and the closing speed is comfortably north of 70 mph ... Breath deeply and move on.

A final sprint past Area 52 to Denton, up to Brayfield and home. Just over 40 miles ridden.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2017)

A short and steady ride for me today, 42 miles over to the Newton Regis Garden Store. Now whilst it was short and steady it contained a little bit of climbing and was hard work in places. I was planning a simple out and back ride but couldn't resist a little bit of exploring, on the way back I rode into Polesworth and at the crossroads turned left, then turned right by the bridge onto Sandy Way lane, the continued onto DordonHall Lane and turned right onto Spon Lane to cross the A5 at the next roundabout down from where I crossed the road on the way out. This brought me out on Boot Hill, a climb I remember from club rides in the 1980's, continued through Baddesley Ensor, then right onto the Coleshill road and then left onto Green lane to join the route I used on the way out, A pleasantly warm bright and breezy morning, good for a bike ride, the breeze was making me work in places but wasn't slowing me down much.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/16902450


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Aug 2017)

Got flashed and waved down as I rode towards this, everybody up and walking


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2017)

Day off work so after a mornings gardening . I love a nice tidy garden but hate the work involved !!! I'm no gardener really . So in need of a ride to keep the run going currently 79 days of consecutive cycling days . Set it with a target of one Veloviewer square 17 miles from home .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington and up Humble lane and under the A46 instead of my normal route up the Wreake valley I went straight on to East Goscote then Rearsby across the A607 where the terrain becomes more rolling . Up and out of Gaddesby and onto Great Dalby and then the lumpy B6047 to Melton Mowbray to get my Veloviewer square. Reach the plateau where the old airfield site and can really feel the wind and realise it's a headwind home .On the edge of Melton went left at Kirby lane through Eye Kettleby and onto the A607 for half a mile then turn to Asfordby . Return up the Wreake valley into the normal headwind . Hoby ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake and the nice descent of Humble lane into Cossington and retrace my outward route back home . 36.8 miles in the bag in glorious conditions if a tad windy


----------



## pjd57 (15 Aug 2017)

2 humdrum trips today.
Barbers and home
Halfords and home.
19 miles in total.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Aug 2017)

3 rides today, a couple of utility rides into Egham & Staines, then pushed myself into going out after lunch to get a few extra miles in so I stay on track for the Strava distance challenge. Once I got going it was fine, and a nice route out through Virginia Water into Chobham and back saw the RT-58 tick over 3000 miles since I bought it on a whim whilst bedbound in 2015, IIRC it was a thread on here with a discount code or something. Got a lot more comfortable since the addition of a new setback seatpost courtesy of @Drago of this parish, and has notched in a good few miles since then.
467.5 miles done of 777 mile target.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Aug 2017)

Two rides today. Firstly a bit of utility riding as I headed into town to have my eyes checked..... yup, they're still there. Then a ride back via the Quarry where lots of work was going on to dismantle all the marquees after the Flower Show at the weekend. 7.5 miles at about 12.5 mph average.

After lunch I headed off for something a bit more fun - a ride over the Long Mynd. I headed south through Condover (the bridge is still closed), Ryton and Longnor. Another rider overtook here but I caught him again a mile or so up the road and we chatted until our paths split as I was turning off to Leebotwood and climbing up into the hills through Woolstaston and High Park. This is a fair slog, climbing over 1000 feet in about 3 miles. I overtook a guy on a mountain bike while crossing Wild Moor, who then got in front again while I was taking photos so I had a chat with him too while we finished the climb to the summit.

There were great views from Pole Bank today as the overnight rain had cleared the air nicely. Moving on I was headed for the gliding club where there was lots of activity with gliders being winched up every few minutes and also in the adjacent field where the hang-gliding club were making the most of the good breeze.

After a pause to watch what was going on I carried on along the Starboard Way, the permissive bridleway round the edge of the airfield (the main route across the Long Mynd is an ancient road called the Portway but it goes straight through the middle of the airfield so isn't safe when flying is taking place).

After rejoining the Portway for a short while I turned off into the Forestry Commission land then descended to Hamperley and turned north heading for home. Got a fly in my eye about a mile from Little Stretton (that smarted a bit), then had the wind helping and rode through Church Stretton and All Stretton at a nice quick pace.

I extended the ride by going through Acton Burnell, then again later on by going over Lyth Hill.

Quite a few other cyclists out today and all the motorists I encountered were quite polite. A good ride.

39.6 miles at 12.3 mph average. Not bad for a hilly ride on a heavy bike.





From the morning ride: lots of dismantling going on in The Quarry.





Woolstaston.





Pausing for a drink before the climb ramps up.





Ponies at Shooting Box.





Toposcope and trig point at Pole Bank.





The patch of trees closest is the site of Pole Cottage and in the distance is the gliding club and the Forestry Commission plantation I'm heading for.





Glider and paraglider carefully sharing their airspace.





The Midland Gliding Club premises and as you see from the wind sock, it was a little breezy today.





Recreating an arty shot I tried a while ago. The heather in full bloom helps it.





Back down to reality at Church Stretton and about to head towards home.


----------



## gavgav (15 Aug 2017)

Out after work in the warm sunshine, but very strong wind from the West/South West as per normal!

Headed over to Dad's via Hook a Gate, Annscroft and Exfords Green. A couple of unwanted annoyances, on the stretch between Exfords Green and Stapleton, firstly a knobber driver came blasting towards me, down the narrow uphill (for me) section and had no intention of slowing down, forcing me into the verge  and then a wasp flew down inside my shirt, just as a car came the other way on another narrow section! Luckily I managed to use one hand to get it out without being stung and avoided falling off or running into the car . Was glad to get off the bike at Dad's for a half hour chat.

The route back home was through Ryton, Berriewood, where a Hooray Henry in a Chelsea Tractor, with personalised plates, decided to give me a fast and very close pass on the long straight section, and Betton.

16.3 miles at 13.4 mph avg, which I was happy with considering the headwind that seemed to be there in whatever direction I travelled!


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Aug 2017)

Not often I have a ride to describe as utter crap, but tonight was that night.,
After a few miles I went over the A428 bridge to Bourn. As I stood on the pedals the chain slipped on the chainring. My left knee locked out with weight going through it. It bloody hurt. 
5 minutes later it happened again, same knee too! For the rest of the ride around the Gransdens I just ambled, unclipping my left leg from time to time to move my knee about.
I turned up into the Hardwick road and my chain came off completely, wedged between frame and chainring. I hope nobody heard my more than gratuitous swearing!
As I came round this bend I was overtaken by a lad. Once I'd got my chain back on I continued up the road. After a 1/4 of a mile I came across an empty and unbroken cider bottle 3' into the road on my side. There had been no cars since the lad went through... either he left it there or he couldn't be arsed to pick it up. I did.

My chain continued to skip,and grind for a bit.





https://www.strava.com/activities/1135344732

Once home I ordered some new chain Rings! The chain and cassette are quite new.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Not often I have a ride to describe as utter crap, but tonight was that night.,
> After a few miles I went over the A428 bridge to Bourn. As I stood on the pedals the chain slipped on the chainring. My left knee locked out with weight going through it. It bloody hurt.
> 5 minutes later it happened again, same knee too! For the rest of the ride around the Gransdens I just ambled, unclipping my left leg from time to time to move my knee about.
> I turned up into the Hardwick road and my chain came off completely, wedged between frame and chainring. I hope nobody heard my more than gratuitous swearing!
> ...




Ow. Hope it didn't hurt to much.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Ow. Hope it didn't hurt to much.



Thank you. I cycled in to work this morning with a bit of a niggle, but I might just survive!


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Not often I have a ride to describe as utter crap, but tonight was that night.,
> After a few miles I went over the A428 bridge to Bourn. As I stood on the pedals the chain slipped on the chainring. My left knee locked out with weight going through it. It bloody hurt.
> 5 minutes later it happened again, same knee too! For the rest of the ride around the Gransdens I just ambled, unclipping my left leg from time to time to move my knee about.
> I turned up into the Hardwick road and my chain came off completely, wedged between frame and chainring. I hope nobody heard my more than gratuitous swearing!
> ...


Liked for getting out, as opposed to the issues experienced..


----------



## Stonechat (16 Aug 2017)

SHort and fastish route today (and flat too)

Through Laleham Shepperton, Lower Sunburyto Hampton, the main road was busy so side road to Bushy Park, a quick up and down there, and back via Hampton Hill and Feltham

Managed to cut off the end of the ride so these are in two bits

Total 23.72 miles @ 18.1 mph
No climbing to speak of

Good workout, speed as good as I can manage in normal traffic
https://www.strava.com/activities/1136264479
and small endpart
https://www.strava.com/activities/1136264497


----------



## Old jon (16 Aug 2017)

Leeds is doing well for bright mornings just recently, and today was similar. Time was a little short and I sort of worked out a route to fit. Twenty miles is what I aimed for and I rode, according to Garmin, about 70 yards more than that. A good guess I think.

The fixed this morning, I tend to alternate the two bikes or I might just forget what each one is like. I still occasionally try to freewheel on this one, but only in the first hundred yards. A wander through Holbeck starts things off well, and along Water Lane to escape. Great Wilson Street, Crown Point Road and bridge and past the bus station snarl-up to Regent Street. The clock at Oakwood is next, and I resisted the temptation to turn left followed by right after Canal Gardens to visit the other West Park Ring Road that Leeds boasts . . . The hill to Slaid Hill is just too much for these legs on the fixed. So, Boot Hill to the Boot pub and along Whin Moor Lane to Shadwell.



I do not often turn right onto Main Street here, maybe all the shiny slidey tarmac decoration puts me off. A bit like studs on faces, can be a little daunting, but why does Shadwell need so many? One of life’s little mysteries I suppose. Up the rise, across the A 58 and along Carr Lane to Thorner. Google Earth tells me there is a Station Lane there also. Hmm, I can ( just ) remember the railway station at Wetherby, but at Thorner? A tiny little village?

Sandhills blessed me with a cooling breeze that did not impede forward motion much, and Skeltons Lane, followed by Red Hall Lane placed the breeze in a helpful direction. Back to the A 58 and the driver of a Range Rover thingy stopped and waved me across the junction. Very kind, but I was turning left. A totally uneventful pedal the rest of the way across Leeds, not much traffic, kind traffic lights and still fair weather. Brilliant ride again.

A map to celebrate Wednesday


----------



## gavgav (16 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Not often I have a ride to describe as utter crap, but tonight was that night.,
> After a few miles I went over the A428 bridge to Bourn. As I stood on the pedals the chain slipped on the chainring. My left knee locked out with weight going through it. It bloody hurt.
> 5 minutes later it happened again, same knee too! For the rest of the ride around the Gransdens I just ambled, unclipping my left leg from time to time to move my knee about.
> I turned up into the Hardwick road and my chain came off completely, wedged between frame and chainring. I hope nobody heard my more than gratuitous swearing!
> ...


A like for perseverance!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Aug 2017)

Back from Hunstanton, bloody knackered.

*Monday Ride out to Hunstanton
*
Left the house at 06:30. Told our lass I should be there about 3pm. She was driving with number two son. Out bound leg was to go north of Rutland Water and bag a couple of squares on the way. One of them south of Cottesmore had either a bridleway through a field or a quick scoot down a driveway to a farm. Decided to do the farm one but when I got there the drive was blocked off with security fencing and a new loose stone car park next to it. Looked like the place was being converted into posh housing. Anyway cheeky bugger that I am I asked the builders if I could ride through the car park and back - squared bagged. 

After that it was over to Great Casterton to get across the A1 and through Stamford where I got flagged down by a car looking for shops, pointed him towards the town centre.

I went through Peterborough and like all built up areas it had some very nice areas and some right dives but I was very impressed with the cycle route along the River Nene and into Whittlesey. Some of it could do with a bit of fresh tarmac but it was well signposted and completely traffic free.

After that I was well and truly in the Fens and with the wind behind me it was by far the best part of the ride, through March and then Elm and into stacks of tiny villages.

Two things that caught my attention:

(1) the lack of signage, the rivers didn't have them, a lot of the villages didn't have them and apart from near Stamford I didn't see any county signs.
(2) The area south of Kings Lynn must have some German history - I saw a couple of farms that looked like they were owned by Germany companies and there were the odd villages with German in their name (that might just be coincidence and relate to something else)

Finally got to Kings Lynn around the 95 mile. Found a Tesco express and grabbed a meal deal and rode another 5 or 6 miles to Castle Rising where I sat on a bench and scoffed it. I went through Sandringham, that place is fantastic, well kept roads and loads of trees made it really nice to ride through. I then had another 13 or so miles through fantastic tiny lanes. I stopped at Old Hunstanton to take the obligatory bike with the sea in the picture picture:






I couldn't get hold of our lass so I decided to ride around Hunstanton and immediately spotted the her in the car.

Spent yesterday in the place and rode back today. 

*Ride Back to Leicester*
The ride home was very hard work with the wind pretty much against me. I had a big breakfast before I set off which was very late for me at just gone 9am.

I had a cafe stop planned for around the 75 mile mark but decided to ditch it and knock 4 miles off the route I must admit by this time I was fed up of the wind. Anyway just after this I came to a road closed sign and the diversion added 5 miles to the route. 

By the time I got to Uppingham I needed to replenish the drinks so stopped at a garage and got 2 litres of water, a can of coke and a bottle of lucozade. All of it drink by the time I got home. The coke made me feel better straight away which was a good job as I was about to tackle Knob Hill, which I had been dreading since I planned the route. Got up it fine but then crawled into and out of Hallaton

Got home not long after 5, the average speed 1mph slower than Monday.

Just shy of 119 miles for the out leg and 121 miles for the home leg and as posted on Monday one of my goals of cycling to the coast ticked off. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1136767874

https://www.strava.com/activities/1136779892


----------



## Donger (16 Aug 2017)

A pleasant, if breezy, evening in Gloucestershire. Another twenty miler done, nice flattish miles along the Severn to Frampton and back. That brings my year's total up to 2,003.7. Nicely on target still for my aim of 3,000 miles.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Back from Hunstanton, bloody knackered.
> 
> *Monday Ride out to Hunstanton
> *
> ...



Place names are probably from Anglo-Saxon.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Back from Hunstanton, bloody knackered.
> 
> *Monday Ride out to Hunstanton
> *
> ...


Well done @Supersuperleeds Really good ride


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Aug 2017)

Back on the commute today, with an extra 4 miles added first thing on a quick trip to Sainsburys. Total today 27.5 miles, so far this month 496 miles. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to get the next 280 miles in to reach the target before the end of the month, might have to sneak a bike in the van to Wales....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Aug 2017)

I met Margaret PR and Jules H at Powick. I had a plan but the others weren't so keen. So we rode through to Knightwick where they headed off for the Mayfly. I fancied something a bit more challenging so I stuck to the original plan to climb to Clifton-on-Teme and then head for the climb at Kyre Park. On the summit I wondered. How about a spontaneous change and head for Pembridge? So I did. It would be further but I was up for some challenge today. On by Laysters took me across the busy A49 to Yarpole. From there it wasn't far to Eardisland where I stopped for some lunch. I chatted with my lady host and to two locals who arrived on bikes. Lovely village is Eardisland on the River Arrow.

I looped to Pembridge where my far point was. From there I took some new lanes for Weobley and the stiff 17% climb over to Burghill. I think my map is getting on a bit as there were roads here that aren't on the map. Well I'm sticking to that story. I didn't go off course really just a bit confused. The church is always a good landmark so it wasn't long before I crossed that fast and busy A49 for Moreton-on-Lugg. Now I didn't need the map as I was very familiar with these lanes. So at Bartestree I wondered again. What if I took in some climbs in the Marcle Hills and return from Much Marcle? Well that would ensure the full 100 miles I reckoned. I let my front wheel decide. It lead me on to the Canwood climb in the Marcles. 80 miles in the legs - this could be interesting. Well it wasn't that bad and it was nice to be riding in the Marcles rather than the less scenic alternative. After Woolhope I climbed up onto the Marcle Ridge where the cloudscape and views were superb. I dropped to Much Marcle where I stopped for some orange squash and a bottle top up at the Pub. Now I put the pace up to take the fairly standard run back by Bromsberrow and the Castlemorton lanes. I felt strong and rode briskly at up to and over "evens". Only helped a tiny bit by some wind blowing in the helpful direction for once. Great ride today with a couple of spontaneous changes of plan that gave me my first imperial century this year. 107 big smiles


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2017)

7.5 miles this day, on the Schwinn Impact. Rain, heat, and humidity were encountered. Not much else except for two runners.
80F, 23C
Wind S10, G25
Relative humidity 94%
Barometer 29.98 1014.7mb
Rain showers, at least after my grass was cut and strimmed.


----------



## Jason (17 Aug 2017)

30.3 miles today with college mate who completed 37.7 
Quite nippy and noticeable the long summer days of July have shortened somewhat.


----------



## galaxy (17 Aug 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I met Margaret PR and Jules H at Powick. I had a plan but the others weren't so keen. So we rode through to Knightwick where they headed off for the Mayfly. I fancied something a bit more challenging so I stuck to the original plan to climb to Clifton-on-Teme and then head for the climb at Kyre Park. On the summit I wondered. How about a spontaneous change and head for Pembridge? So I did. It would be further but I was up for some challenge today. On by Laysters took me across the busy A49 to Yarpole. From there it wasn't far to Eardisland where I stopped for some lunch. I chatted with my lady host and to two locals who arrived on bikes. Lovely village is Eardisland on the River Arrow.
> 
> I looped to Pembridge where my far point was. From there I took some new lanes for Weobley and the stiff 17% climb over to Burghill. I think my map is getting on a bit as there were roads here that aren't on the map. Well I'm sticking to that story. I didn't go off course really just a bit confused. The church is always a good landmark so it wasn't long before I crossed that fast and busy A49 for Moreton-on-Lugg. Now I didn't need the map as I was very familiar with these lanes. So at Bartestree I wondered again. What if I took in some climbs in the Marcle Hills and return from Much Marcle? Well that would ensure the full 100 miles I reckoned. I let my front wheel decide. It lead me on to the Canwood climb in the Marcles. 80 miles in the legs - this could be interesting. Well it wasn't that bad and it was nice to be riding in the Marcles rather than the less scenic alternative. After Woolhope I climbed up onto the Marcle Ridge where the cloudscape and views were superb. I dropped to Much Marcle where I stopped for some orange squash and a bottle top up at the Pub. Now I put the pace up to take the fairly standard run back by Bromsberrow and the Castlemorton lanes. I felt strong and rode briskly at up to and over "evens". Only helped a tiny bit by some wind blowing in the helpful direction for once. Great ride today with a couple of spontaneous changes of plan that gave me my first imperial century this year. 107 big smiles


Turn right in Leysters down the Hundred and you pass my house . Pop in and have a brew.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Aug 2017)

galaxy said:


> Turn right in Leysters down the Hundred and you pass my house . Pop in and have a brew.


What a lovely spot to live in. Thanks for the invite. Next time


----------



## galaxy (17 Aug 2017)

Your welcome message me in advance ill give you my addy.


----------



## pjd57 (17 Aug 2017)

Pleasant run to Balloch ( Loch Lomond). 21 miles along the canal and cycle path, which runs right through a big field full of cows.








It's another 21 home as well. The cows don't seem too bothered by the bikes


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2017)

Back in the saddle today after a little bit of a hiatus - a total of 11 miles clocked up running assorted errands as the car decided to cook its clutch yesterday.

Was certainly interesting coming back from the co-op with a large backpack full of comestibles whilst cycling into a vicious headwind. Ah well, I certainly earnt one of the pair of creme brulees that I picked up for 47p on yellow sticker. 

It's been exactly a year since I started cycling.  Back then, three miles and I was so totally out for the count... For the rest of the day... 

Saw a chap in full get-up on a MTB out cycling with his two daughters - the girls prolly around 8 and 4 years of age. Looked like they were having fun.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Aug 2017)

Original had intentions of doing some hills, but a slight chance or rain later, cut down the ride a bit.

This is with variations one of my frequent loops

Through Chertsey and Chobham, up the A319 and the Red Road to Frimley, turn left on the mostly downhill to Deepcut and beyond, left when the road more or less runs out and through Pirbright and Knaphill and passing Fairoaks.

Diverted via Addlestone, the rain was coming, sheltered in a shop front for about 10 minutes, it got pretty heavy. Dashed home when it eased a bit.

Cleaned the bike this afternoon (needed it).

36.2 miles @ 17.5 mph
942 feet climbed

Pleased that speed still good. It did not seem so hard today. ((Or maybe I am getting used to riding at this pace)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1139572411


----------



## Old jon (18 Aug 2017)

Silly idea day today. Let’s climb more hills, the grey cell decided. So we did, the passenger grey cell and I. Better decisions have been made.

The trip through Holbeck to reach Office Lock, and the ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road provide an opportunity to look at the lack of progress on that bit of Leed’s Flood Defences along Water Lane. I am a layman, so I should not venture opinions on stuff I know nowt of. Maybe.

Cardigan Road, Headingley, West Park Ring Road then Otley Old Road to prolong the climbing all the way to the water tower. A brief stretch of downhill then up again in sight of the airport and further on to the A 658, turn right and Wheee!! down Pool Bank. Cross river number two, the Wharfe, and take the next left. For a change, do not cross Leathley Bridge, carry straight on to go through the village itself, and still straight on a while until Cinder Lane, the road to Lindley, appears. Turn left onto that. It crosses the Washburn River, should that be one or two of its tributaries? Anyway, it then climbs steeply to Farnley. Heaving lungs and bottom gear. At Farnley School, turn right. Left goes to Otley and the average way back home and I rashly wanted more than average. The B 6451 winds generally northwards and upwards until the descent to Lindley Wood Reservoir, after which, see the video, it climbs again. Steeply.



What passes for my memory says the next turn is to the right, at Bland Hill. This takes you to Beckwithshaw, and I turned the wrong way. Realised after a bit, returned on my tracks into the village and turned right which some time later took me to North Rigton. Earlier, before I had turned a pedal, I had intended to head for Leeds here but take the left to Kirkby Overblow. My legs said no, the A 61 home would be fine, no need of the extra ten miles or so or the climbing involved either. I did detour along Street Lane to the park gates, a little less traffic and a friendlier to bikes way through the mess of Sheepscar to reach the river at Crown Point Bridge. Ride up a different Leathley Road and the A 653 to home. Forty two point six miles and 3000 + feet of climbing. No wonder I feel black lacquered! All that up stuff lowered my average speed by about a mile an hour, it varies anyway but not by that much. And today it does not matter, a cracking ride!

The map. Which should have contour lines for tired . . .


----------



## jayonabike (18 Aug 2017)

Not so much your ride today but your rides from the last week or so.
We've been on holiday in Norfolk for the last 10 days and whilst it wasn't a cycling holiday the Mrs did say if I wanted to take my bike she didn't mind.
I didn't want to be out on long rides but just a few quick blasts which wouldn't really interfere with the family holiday.
I managed to get out 3 times, the first was a simple ride from Caister where we were staying into Great Yarmouth, along the sea front and back, an average speed of 18.2 mph and back before breakfast






The 2nd ride was Saturday afternoon and I managed to get out for an hour and a half before going out for dinner, I had plotted a couple of routes at home and this route took me through some lovely quiet Norfolk lanes. Over 18 mph average again due to the flat-as-you-like terrain.






The 3rd ride was Sunday morning, I had plotted a route where I'd be out for a couple of hours riding the coast road out and back inland through some quiet villages. I was out before 7 and didn't see a soul for miles at a time which is a wonderful thing. Back before 9 a.m, 35 miles exactly with an average speed of 19 mph!






It was nice to get out on the bike for a few rides which didn't interfere to much with the family time. Happy days!


----------



## Katherine (18 Aug 2017)

Hired a bike again yesterday to do the peninsula route from Marazion, around the coast through Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, St Buryan, Sennen, St Just, up and down through the little villages along the north coast to St Ives and then across back to the south coast through delightful countryside where having taken a wrong turning I tried to find the route I wanted via the little white roads, luckily a lady farmer was on hand to send me the right way around the valley and back to where I knew. Very mixed weather, from showers to mist (I couldn't see the sea for a while  ) to glorious sunshine. 50 miles. 

Then a sneaky 12 miles this morning before I took the bike back. Up to the top of the hill out of Marazion for one last blast down then through Penzance and up to Newlyn where I took lots of pictures and realised that a quick sprint was needed to return the bike. With the wind behind me, a wonderful start to our last day in Cornwall. - After the 20 minute walk back to the apartment and whilst still sweaty I then had a lovely swim in the sea. Almost a triathlon!! Ha ha. Not. 

(I do have photos but my phone seems to have stopped synchronising them to Photos, so I'll add from the phone later.)


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as usual, was a ride I've been planning for quite a while. I'd mapped it out and realised that, for me anyway, quite a challenging route.
With some assistance from @Rickshaw Phil on the roads, as he's ridden some of them, I felt reassured as it's all a bit narrow!

I'd prepped the bike, and loaded everything I'd need for the day the evening before, set off in the car at 03:30 
Arriving 140 miles later at 07:30 in Abertridwr, where I wanted to park, the weather forecast was exactly wrong! It should have stopped raining by 07:00. Still, skin's waterproof, and I have decent gear to keep me dry!

With a mile of so to pedal to lake Vrynwy, and the stunning dam wall,












With the rain continuing to fall from the sky, I decided to do the 12 mile circuit of Vrynwy and see how it went. I wasn't going to drive all that way for a 12 mile ride though!!






What the heck, I started of up the hills towards Bala via the Bwlch-y-Groes pass into the mists and rain.











It was officially pissing down by now, and blowing a hooley!






At this point, I stopped for a breather 

With the rain slackening off a bit, I descended into Bala, and through the town. I did want to do a circuit of the lake, but the A494 to the west of the lake, is a narrow and busy road. Not conducive to riding, sadly, and the locals seemed to prefer waving at people they know rather than watching where they're going!! (my only close call of the day was in Bala.)






Lake Bala is lovely though, if a bit choppy in the wind.

Having crossed over the hills to get there, I had to ride back over the Hirnant Pass to get back to Vrynwy.. At least the weather had cheered up!

I did ask a few passing folk for directions to, but they weren't local. The chap I finally found who knew the right road was extremely Welsh! He pronounced villages that I'd seen on the OS map in a totally different way that I would have . Great to hear the proper pronunciations though..

The roads on the way back were, I think, even steeper than on the way there, and the rain had been replaced by a headwind. Just what's needed on Cat 3 and Cat 4 climbs.






And the last bit of road visible isn't quite the top. I managed to ride all the way up, but did stop a couple of times to admire the view 
Jeez, but that was a toughie!!

The descent, however.. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! 

With a few miles to do to get my metric century of the month, I took the longer way back round Lake Vrynwy and after a couple of exploratory sorties up side roads, to see where they went, I stopped for coffee and chocolate & beetroot cake at the cafe, my only proper stop of the ride.






An absolutely smashing ride, with the cr*p weather paling into insignificance once it cleared.

63 miles, 4,500 feet of 'up'.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1138459727


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Hired a bike again yesterday to do the peninsula route from Marazion, around the coast through Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole, Paul, St Buryan, Sennen, St Just, up and down through the little villages along the north coast to St Ives and then across back to the south coast through delightful countryside where having taken a wrong turning I tried to find the route I wanted via the little white roads, luckily a lady farmer was on hand to send me the right way around the valley and back to where I knew. Very mixed weather, from showers to mist (I couldn't see the sea for a while  ) to glorious sunshine. 50 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thursday 












Friday


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2017)

Popped my nose out of the door this morning to see trees bent horizontal by the wind and a distinct chill in the air. Yep, it's still August...

So knees warmers were added to the cycling attire for the first time in months and it was back out with only a vague idea of a route in mind. Which inevitably meant I found myself wending up Coal Road, stopping after just half a mile to put my windproof jacket on. 
Huffing and puffing into the wind, I turned up Red Hall Lane, along the A58, then Whin Moor Lane, dropping down and spinning along to keep moving forward 
and into Shadwell, where it was left (back into the wind) and up to Slaid Hill lights. From there it was along Wigton Lane where I decided that I was getting bored of spinning into a wind so blustery that it had nearly stopped me twice and I turned round and benefitted from a bit of a tail wind back to Wike Ridge Road.
Up on to Tarn Lane where the tail wind whizzed me along to Ling Lane, down the hill back onto the A58 and the speedy descent into Scarcroft and right onto Thorner Lane and the gentle descent before the climb up Hellwood (aka Scarcroft Hill), across the former railway line and onto Milner Lane for a swift scoot along to Rigton.

From there it was on to a surprisingly busy Compton Lane (I encountered three vehicles, which is virtually unheard of... ), stopping for a couple of pics at the bench, looking down into the valley across Bardsey:











There had been a threat of rain in the air for most of the ride, and the leading edge of a shower caught up with me here, so it was on the bike and back on my way trying to stay in front of it.
I eventually reached Jewitt Lane and had a decision to made - down the hill back on to the A58 and then towards Wetherby or Boston Spa, meaning I'd likely get in a qualifying metric half but would have a lot of the route back into that wind, or up the hill for a shorter but less weather effected ride.
You won't be surprised to hear that I turned up the hill, past the piggeries and the ride across the top, nicely sheltered from the wind by the hedgerows - apart from a couple of interesting moments as I passed gates or gaps in the hedge and battled to avoid a change of direction 

Caught up with a horse and rider and slowed down to announce my presence (can't be too careful with horses) and was rewarded for my consideration with a really cheery thank you and the biggest smile of the day from the rider. 

Up onto yet another Thorner Lane and back into the wind for a short stretch back onto Milner Lane, which I took all the way back into Thorner. Through the village and onto Carr Lane for the up, down and more up back to the A58, which was at least sheltered from the wind for the first half.
A quick(ish) blast along the A58 and then the climb on to Coal Road, which should have ben wind-assisted but which didn't feel like it.
Then it was local roads down to home, with a final wiggle round the block to round the mileage up

*21.0 miles* (33.8km) in *1h 36m* at a slow average of *13.1mph* and with *1,020ft* climbed. 

Well, with the headwind from hell to contend with, I'll take that. It was good to get out and blow the cobwebs of the week away and I just about stayed clear of the showers. Quite a few cyclists out and about despite the early hour and blustery wind, and with only one close passing muppet all day, that'll do for me.

And to end, a map:





A final note - with the news that Linton Bridge is finally set to re-open on Saturday 2nd September, after being closed since the Boxing Day floods of 2015, it will be good to open up a couple of variations of routes through Collingham, Linton and the area. Which will also mean I'll have a reason to go down the big hill on Jewitt Lane...


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Aug 2017)

Today's windy ride was from Keyworth in Notts. It was a 3 brothers tandem ride.





We went south for a bit and then north into Nottingham. As we passed the City Ground there was a huge ROAR! I'd like to think it was for us, but it was around the time of the first goal.

As I don't really know where we've been I'll give you some pictures and a strava map.

Nearly 50 miles.





































https://www.strava.com/activities/1141400737


----------



## 13 rider (19 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Today's windy ride was from Keyworth in Notts. It was a 3 brothers tandem ride.
> View attachment 368811
> 
> 
> ...


Some nice local roads to me. I bet the downhill out of Saxibly to Asfordby was fun on a tandem


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Some nice local roads to me. I bet the downhill out of Saxibly to Asfordby was fun on a tandem




I can't remember which one that was. There was a potholed road into a cheese place, Long Clawson... Cropwell Bishop (near Hickling) where we had 42mph? Big cross winds though.


----------



## delb0y (19 Aug 2017)

Today I planned the next stage in my progress towards my first ever 100. The plan was to leave Gloucester, head north, and take the lanes up the west side of the Malverns, cut across the top of them (after they'd levelled out) and take the lanes down towards Upton on Severn where I would deliver my sister's birthday presents. From there it would be cross-country all the way home, and it would add up to 80 miles - a nice flat and easy 80 miles...

I set off at 6:15. There was a beautiful sunrise.






The first part of the plan worked perfectly. I'm always amazed at what a beautiful country we live in and this was perfect olde English villages and countryside. The Garmin was brilliant. I love those moments when you're riding down a tiny ("Not suitable for Heavy Vehicles") lane and then the Garmin sends you down somewhere even narrower.

I passed the M50 (I think):






and soon spied the Malverns around which I would be circling:











And then, in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by hedges the Garmin advised me to take a right turn. But where? Just then a lady and a dog appeared, seemingly from nowhere, but actually from a narrow footpath. I enquired as to whether the path was suitable for a bike? "Oh yes, just go through the gate and you'll love it..."

Sure enough, the path opened up into a marvellous mile or so of descending track through beautiful apple orchards. Absolutely lovely few minutes riding.











However, by this time I was starting to realise that my plan for a flat ride had gone somewhat askew. There's a lot of uphill in them there Malverns, even the foothills (turned out to be 5452 feet of climbing).

Alas, that wonderful first half of the ride then went horribly wrong. As is its way, the Garmin suddenly decided that it had done enough work and simply stopped directing me. I know: I should have taken a map. But coming down from the Malverns I lost my way and ended up cycling to the outskirts of Worcester before turning round and working my way back down the east side of the Malverns:






Got to Upton on Severn Marina an hour later than planned, got bitten by a geese, and only had a quick stop before heading into a vicious headwind all the way home.






The ride turned out to be 90 miles instead of 80, about 7.5 hours riding time, and the longest ride I've done in my life. Nice to think that at age 54 I'm doing my longest ride ever, despite a life-time of riding. I reckon I'm ready for that hundred now. But it won't be for a few weeks as (a) I've got gigs next weekend and (b) my knee was hurting all the way home so I reckon it needs a rest.

Cheers
Derek


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Popped my nose out of the door this morning to see trees bent horizontal by the wind and a distinct chill in the air. Yep, it's still August...
> 
> So knees warmers were added to the cycling attire for the first time in months and it was back out with only a vague idea of a route in mind


I thought that, before I set off to the ParkRun this morning
It was bit breezy, at Pontefract RaceCourse, enough to try & find the biggest guy who was near my pace, for a bit of shelter on the stretch near the Grandstand
Who'd have thought you'd have to draft in a ParkRun!!!

Once home, & breakfasted, I got changed
Decided on more clothes than leg-warmers, so a pair of thermal bib-tights, a Giordana jacket, completed with a skull cap. under the helmet
Heading down Birkwood Hill, on the_ CGR,_ was the usual strong wind scenario; hard to push anything higher than a 50 x 17
Heck!, even the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal had waves, at 'Stanley Ferry'!!

Thankfully, after turning off Ferry Lane, onto Aberford Road, it turned into a tailwind, most of the way, up through Stanley, past Moorhouse, & over the junction with the M62 (jct 30)
Dropping down towards Rothwell Sports Centre allowed a bit of speed to be gained, only to be checked by the overly-cautious Fiesta driver at the roundabout
Riding through Woodlesford, past Coopers (of Oulton, the Ford main-dealer) was a bit of a workout, as I had a rather large Tractor, with an artic sized trailer (via a 5th wheel 'dolly-trailer') behind me
I didn't want to hold him up, but I wasn't stopping

Thankfully he overtook, as we headed towards the railway bridge

As I crossed the Canal, & river (Aire), it was a left turn onto Bullerthorpe Lane, & the long steady climb, towards Colton, and Selby Road
I did, however, decide to short-cut. & took the 'Carriage Drive' through the Woods, to Temple Newsam
Sorry for the odd focus, it seems to have locked onto the bridge





Once down in the Estate itself, & by the 'cascade' brought back memories of racing Cyclo-Cross in that part of the grounds in the early 1990s, when you could ride through running water
We went through here (the far side is now fenced off, & overgrown)
I'm sure that the old picture of a buddy, & me, was taken on that bridge (or very close by)





Once up the top of the grounds, following the ParkRun route, my reason for visiting was reached, as it was the St Gemmas Hospice Car-Show there
(open linky bit, for some photos)


I rode home, via the normal north lodge entrance, towards Whitkirk
There used to be a miniature railway in the top corner, near the gate-lodges, not sure how many years since it was removed though
Maybe it'll be in here?
http://secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=583


I rode out that way, with the express intention of looking at the Templar crosses on various houses, near the junction with Selby Road, as a friend/collegue had asked about me about the Knights Templars (as they're associated with a site near where I live; _NewLands Hall_)







The ride home, was with an intermittent wind direction, and some rain, along Selby Road, to the trading estate, at the top of Bullerthorpe Lane, then a reverse of the route back home (barring the little one-way section of Aberford Road, in Oulton)


Three remaining days-off, so definitely another ride out tomorrow
Where to??, I have no idea, yet



NorthernDave said:


> A final note - with the news that Linton Bridge is finally set to re-open on Saturday 2nd September, after being closed since the Boxing Day floods of 2015, it will be good to open up a couple of variations of routes through Collingham, Linton and the area. Which will also mean I'll have a reason to go down the big hill on Jewitt Lane...


I'll have to ride up & have a look at that one day


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Aug 2017)

Nowt but commuting miles the last couple of days (nights). I suppose of note the Boardman CX Team has just ticked over 7000 miles (7026 as of arriving at work tonight), and aside from new chains it's had only a cassette, replacement BB and rear brake pads, so can't complain given some of the weather it's been through.
So far this month, 585 miles done of the 777 required for the Strava distance challenge. It's looking like I may actually make it....


----------



## 13 rider (19 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I can't remember which one that was. There was a potholed road into a cheese place, Long Clawson... Cropwell Bishop (near Hickling) where we had 42mph? Big cross winds though.


It's was the one before the garden centre at Asfordby . But yeah the drop into the Vale of Belvoir at Long Clawson would have been a blast and it was properly windy today


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Today's windy ride was from Keyworth in Notts. It was a 3 brothers tandem ride.
> View attachment 368811
> 
> 
> ...



You were very close to Nice Pie cafe which is a favourite stop of a few of us Leicestershire cc'ers


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You were very close to Nice Pie cafe which is a favourite stop of a few of us Leicestershire cc'ers




My brother was route master. We did a few cafes though!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> My brother was route master. We did a few cafes though!


Nice pies is well worth a visit get your brother to check it out


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Nice pies is well worth a visit get your brother to check it out





13 rider said:


> Nice pies is well worth a visit get your brother to check it out




We'll get there one day.


----------



## gavgav (20 Aug 2017)

Been feeling very lethargic and tired for the past few days and so made myself get out on the bike for a short ride, this morning, before playing cricket this afternoon.

Nice and Sunny for a change, but still a keen breeze from the SW, which meant hard work at times on this route.

Headed out to Betton Abbots, then the lumpy section through Chilton and down to Atcham. Crossed the bridge and then flew up Atcham straight (well for me anyway!!) with the wind behind me, before turning up Pelham Road to Upton Magna. One of the local farmers has dragged half of his field along most of this road and so it's a muddy mess!

It was into the wind from there onwards, into Uffington, along the old canal path, Sundorne Rd and then down the cycle paths to Reabrook, along the old railway track and through Sutton Farm to home.

14.8 miles at 13.0 mph and feel much much better for having got out, which shows how good cycling is for us


----------



## srw (20 Aug 2017)

I got the solo bike out yesterday for its first outing since the early June FNRttC to Shoreham-by-Sea, and did a recce for a little outing I'm planning in early September. The route worked well, which I was expecting. What I wasn't expecting was that I was working well, and felt at the end as if I could have carried on despite a headwind and some reasonably rapid riding.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Aug 2017)

Yesterday's ride. The forecast had been good but as I parked at Caersws the clouds looked ominous. I readied myself but where was Andy G? After a bit I got him on the phone. He'd picked the wrong car park! Sorted we headed off straight into a lovely lane alongside the river. The valley narrowed and then we were faced with the first climb. Nice and steep it was to take us from the valley up to 1264 feet and over to Staylittle. Strange name is that, the Welsh version is Penffordd-Las. You choose. The nest bit of road is familiar from the Machynlleth ride we did a couple of weeks ago but we ignored the left turn for Machynlleth to continue north. We ran along the Afon Twymyn with the wind turbines not so far above turning well. Yes it was a windy day. At Llanbrynmair The old railway bridge looked disused. Then a train went over. Needs some weeding does that bridge. We began another long climb. The watershed was at 833 feet. But the real nasties were lower down the valley. Gradients which my granny ring objected to and slipped and slipped some more. Looks like I need a new granny ring for these rides. The last nasty had me walking as there was no way the chain would stay engaged. Rats! Now thoughts were turning to the big climb ahead. The Bwlch-y-Groes. First the hors d'ouvre and we climbed in an up and down fashion up the valley from Dinas Mawddwy. Then as we turned a bend in the road the full enormity of the climb is revealed. It's almost two miles long and doesn't drop much below 14%. The chevrons on the OS map do not lie. There are steeper sections and one tiny breather about have way. I managed my granny ring, and my heart rate but the granny ring gave me a lot of trouble over the last 1/4 and wouldn't engage. I had to walk on some of that. Rats!

It was very windy at the top so my jacket went on. I'd got used to that as we'd been suffering from quite a few squally heavy showers coming through. So we'd stopped to take jackets on and off most of the morning. I found a slightly sheltered spot to wait for Andy. He appeared riding strongly but as he stopped at the top another squall started up and up here (1788 feet) was not the place to be. Dropping off this hill way dodgy. The surface was dreadful and the wind was gusting strongly from the right. It was "take it steady" time. Back down safely we ran along the lane above Bala lake to meet several riders out for a potter, presumably around the lake. Bala (the official start of this route) was our cafe stop. There really aren't any others out in the wilds. So we refuelled with a purpose. It was nice to hear some Welsh spoken in the cafe too, and the squalls seemed to have stopped.

We headed north out town to turn for a steep steep climb to Caecynddelw. On this one my chain slipped and then fell off the granny ring. Immediately my bike began to run backwards! "Well this is new", I thought but it all went wrong as I fell off. No real harm done but for a sore wrist. Gotta larf haven't you? I scrambled up that little nasty and got going again to emerge on the B road to continue the climb. This time the gradient was a bit more benign to 1594 feet. There's a very very fast run off at the bottom of the descent right into a village. Always a tad exciting. But worse is the tiny left turn at the very bottom. Best to scrub off speed (46 mph) gradually and return to the lane I always think (having tried a few times over the years). This lane is tiny and pretty rough but it takes us away from a slightly trafficked B road.

We rode briefly in the Tanant valley before turning south and straight up out. Two more long steep climbs where managing the granny was paramount. Somewhere in the middle of that there was a gated road where a dismount was required to open and close the two barriers. This one topped out at 1180 feet and was to be our highest point of our ride on the way back now. Not that it was easy. We were up and down constant steep hills in narrow lanes. We were in very rolling countryside with deep valleys and hills between. No flat to be seen. On one hill my rear tyre slipped several times due to the slime which was optimally wetted under the trees. Nearly another off or three. I'm glad I didn't descend that one. Andy had the same problem. I kept looking at the computer. 30 miles to go became 25, then 15. That's a sure sign that the scenery wasn't helping. I kept working out how many more hills could be fitted into those distances. Not good thinking really. I asked Andy. "Knackered" he said. But our pace, while not fast hadn't slowed too much (on average). At least the squalls had stopped apart from one brief one. The wind which should have been hindering was completey nulliffied by the hedges and the hills. I always say if you don't like wind head for the shelter of the hills. An open valley is a severe invitation. The sign saying Caersws 3 miles pointed downhill. But that just dropped us into a little valley for another climb out. It was that sort of terrain. All good tho' as we rolled through the village. I had been a long day out tho'. The sun was getting towards the yard arm and it would be a dark drive home.

Despite the severe terrain which was probably the hardest part of the ride, the big "headline" climbs being the ones one tends to think of first it was good to still be smiling and not feeling completely smashed. 96 miles and just under 10300 feet of climbing. I wonder how many miles of "relative" flat there was? One of these days I might work that stat out.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2017)

Another meh day today. The forcast is for rain this afternoon so thought i'd get out early (ish). My usual route onto the B4404 to Llanwrin.. some very dark clouds, but they held off. About a dozen trial bikes altogether. Clearly heading up into the mountains for some rough terrain i think. A few cyclists as well. 1 roadie, 3 MTB.

Down a narrow lane, i came across one of my neighbours taking her elderly dog for a walk. 18 miles done for me.




what a differance a few weeks makes. Last time i took a photo of the River Dovey from this point, it was mostly down, and the bottom of the river was dry in places.




Clearly this farmer wasn't worried about his sheep wondering out of the field through an open gate and into the road.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Aug 2017)

Another ride through the pleasant Notts countryside out to Long Clawson.
27ish miles with a 1/6th share of a scone and a Bakewell tart!









https://www.strava.com/activities/1142860155


----------



## pjd57 (20 Aug 2017)

Popped out to the shops, just to get a paper and more importantly a few miles , just wanted 3 or 4 to make 100 for the week.


----------



## Donger (20 Aug 2017)

Another great club ride today. Out through Frocester, then left through Coaley and Far Green, picking our way between the Cotswold escarpment and a couple of outlying hills that looked to me like Iron Age hill forts. Then up a beast of a two mile long hill through Uley (Crawley Hill leads up to the top of Frocester Hill, where we carried on to the viewpoint at Coaley Peak/Nympsfield Long Barrow).

Ever since I turned up at the meeting point outside Tesco Express in Kingsway at 9:00 am, I had been aware that everyone seemed to know that today was "_Donger's route_". I got the distinct feeling that our usual route planner had been absolving himself of blame, knowing that I'd thrown a killer hill into the mix today. I apologised repeatedly, but I think most of the group actually rather enjoyed it. 11 of the 12 of us in the Chilled Group stayed on to make it up Crawley Hill, and we met up with the Inters at Coaley Peak before enjoying an exhilarating high speed descent of Frocester Hill.

Another pleasant café stop at Mrs Massey's in Frampton took longer than expected, before wending our way home via the Severnside villages of Fretherne, Saul, Epney and Elmore. It meant we got back quite late, so I had to abandon my plans to tag another ten miles on to the end. I'm currently two 50 milers away from getting my Eddington Number up to 50, but that will come quite soon anyway, so I stuck to just 41.7 miles today. Typically for the Summer around here, I ended up waiting at the canal bridge for 10 minutes while a large cabin cruiser went through at stately pace. Our local bridge is one of the last handful of hand-cranked turntable bridges, and you just get used to having to wait. Gives you a chance to chill and to get your breath back, anyway.

Enjoy your rides, everyone. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## s7ephanie (20 Aug 2017)

22 miles, last longish ride before Tuesday, might manage a quick 10 miles tues morning before hospital. Found it hard going today, I know bike needs a service of some sort, gears are very jumpy and noisy and chain needs a clean and oil. Will have a look on how to do next week or so, seeing as i wont be riding for a few weeks, unless i can find a volunteer


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2017)

A ride out to Countesthorpe this morning. A fairly direct ride out and a scenic ride back, 60 enjoyable miles covered and a catch up with an old friend in the cafe, I've had a good morning.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/17037177


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2017)

A quick spin of 22 miles in 1 hour 45 off road. A straight out and back along The Alan Newton Way and Middlewood Way - shared use paths. Muddy in places and the MTB needed a good hour and a half clean up after !!

That's brought this weeks total to about 50 miles, not a patch upon what I was doing before breaking my spine, but this is off road and adds up to about 4 and a half hours on the bike this week.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

An 8 mile round trip to the Co-op in Littleport for milk today - the village shop is just too expensive.

Was a nice pre-lunchtime bimble, saw five other cyclists out and about, plus there are the signs up for a cycle event that weren't there the other day. Also noticed that the stand of hazelnuts I've been keeping an eye on all summer are about ready for picking as there are ripe nuts in the gutter. Will nip down there in the next day or two - there's a convenient bit of road furniture nearby that I can lock my bike to.

Also picked up a very nice chicken tikka baguette on yellow sticker for my lunch. And a pack of prawns for the cats.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Aug 2017)

Fortunately the weather was a bit better this morning - breezy rather than blowing a hooley and a few degrees warmer too - although I stuck with the arm and knee warmers again 

Being honest, I had no idea where I was going to go, so decided to set out for Aberford and see where I got too - maybe loop back via Garforth?

So, local roads to warm the legs up and then up Leeds Road to Scholes, heading for Barwick. From the Coronation Tree it's uphill round the curve, but then the reward is steadily dropping down into Barwick, through the village and all the way to Cock Beck, before the inevitable climb back up Cattle Lane and then the lumps and bumps into Aberford.

Reaching the village I was feeling good and decided I'd ad a little more on and took Lotherton Lane under the A1(M), climbing up to Lotherton Gates and then heading along the Tadcaster Road, heading for Saxton. Another nice bit of downhill here, all the way to the Crooked Billet pub, where I was passed (impeccably) by a group of about a dozen motorcyclists, presumably out for a blast before heading to Squires. 
I soon reached the turning for Saxton, but decided to press on and start climbing past the battlefield site and into Towton. Through the village, distracted only by the waft of frying bacon coming from someones kitchen  and then along the A162.
Decisions, decisions - straight on to either Tadcaster or Stutton, or turn left for Ulleskelf and maybe get a metric half in?
Left it was, along a near deserted Raw Lane for the long run into the village. Over the railway bridge, where a group of photographers was gathered (Flying Scotsman, again?) and down the other side, before stopping for a drink and a photo or two of my own:







I was just about to get back in the saddle when a couple of cyclists slowed alongside me - "morning, everything alright?". "yep, all good thanks" and they were off - always good to be asked though, as you never know...

Anyway, down the road towards Church Fenton past the airport and onto Brackenhill Lane for a loop around the airfield. I pulled into to one of the gateways to let a guy in a Landy past and did toy with the idea of taking a photo of the bike in front of the gate, but there are signs up warning about the Official Secrets Act (presumably left over from when it was an RAF station), so I didn't bother - otherwise I might not be about to post this now 
Onwards towards Ryther, between the fields and over the East Coast mainline, encountering a tractor heading towards me towing a huge trailer full of hay bales.I stopped to let him through and got a nod of the head as he passed.
Round the bends into Ryther, where I stopped for a couple more pics overlooking the River Wharfe - which seems oddly shrunken here, compared to miles upstream at say Otley or Wetherby:







Anyway, that's enough blathering about rivers, back on the bike and heading back over the railway line heading for Ozendyke and then Ulleskelf, now into a noticeable head wind.
Despite that I was soon back in Ulleskelf and then back to Church Fenton to complete to airfield loop and headed into the village to be greeted by "Road Closed Ahead" signs. Well, any diversion was either going to be on roads I don't know, or send me back the way I'd just come so I decided to press on and see what the score was.
The road was definitely closed, near the (also closed) White Horse pub with works across the full width of the road and I waited a moment while someone in a camper van who'd also ignored the signs did a nine point turn to head back out of the village.
Me? I just hopped off the bike and pushed it 50 yards past the closure on the footpath  Sometimes you've just got to love being on a bike haven't you? 

Resaddled, it was through the rest of the village, over the railway line and on towards Barkston Ash on a lovely quiet road. Through there, saying morning to the vicar as I passed, and a quick wiggle up the A162 and onto Headwell Lane heading for Saxton, which is a surprising little uphill grind and into the wind, before dropping down into the village and turning left onto Coldhill Lane. Past the cricket club where they were setting up for the day ahead and already had the barbecue lit by the smell of things, before stopping at Lindas's bench for an energy bar and a final couple of pics:










Sustenance scoffed I was off again, around the curves and dropping down onto Copley Lane for the steady ascend to Lotherton Gates passing a sizeable peleton almost all in club kit heading the other way (MCC? orange and black kit?), where I could have simply retraced my earlier route home but decided to press on under the A1(M) towards Garforth.
It's mainly up hill and was into the wind almost all the way to the M1 roundabout but I got there soon enough, round the roundabout (always the best way) and on towards Garforth.
Past the railway station and it drops down to the traffic lights, where I filtered down the outside of the queue and took the bike path cutting the lights out completely (always good to do  ) and onto Barwick Road.
Under the railway this time and the run down to the bridge over the M1, round the bend and over Cock Beck and the climb up Long Lane towards Barwick.
Entering the village it's uphill and I got an unexpected extra workout with temporary traffic lights and one lane coned off meaning that I had to give it the beans up the hill and onto Leeds Road 
From there it's a simple if uphill run to Scholes, then largely downhill to Cock Beck before local roads up to home.

*35.87 miles* (57.72km) in *2h 31m* at an acceptable average of *14.1mph*, with *1,453ft* climbed and a more seasonal temperature of *16.7 °C *(a noticeable 4°C warmer than yesterday)

So, I'd set off simply planning to get out on the bike and ended up bagging another ride in the half century challenge - don't you just love it when that happens?
I really enjoyed this mornings ride too - a bit chilly when I set off but it soon warmed up and despite that breezy headwind it was never too much of a chore. Loads of cyclists about and other road users were largely well behaved so all in a good mornings work.

And finally, the map - and today I've included the elevation as if you look closely at the flat bit in the middle you can see where the 4 bridges over the railway lines were...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2017)

Twas the CC Market Bosworth ride today organised by @13 rider 

In attendance @guitarpete247 @Lilliburlero @cyberknight @Hugh Manatee @graham bowers and obviously myself and @13 rider 

The plan was to meet at Market Bosworth Country Park for a 35ish mile circular route at 9am and set off at 9:10. I left the house at 6:10 in order to get 35 miles in before the meet so after the cc ride I would only need to do another 30 to get an imperial in.

Was a bit chilly, but dry and calm and as soon as the sun started to rise it started to warm up. I headed out to the edge of Nuneaton to bag some squares before turning north to Market Bosworth. I quickly realised I was going to be very early so did a loop through Shenton and Upton to add extra miles and by the time I got to the meet at around 8:45 I'd done 41 miles and @13 rider was waiting. By 9am everyone had turned up except @Hugh Manatee so we waited until 9:10 and with no sight of him we set off.

By the time we got to Newton Burgoland @guitarpete247 had to bail 

18ish miles of glorious back roads between Market Bosworth and Twycross were the cafe stop was and as we are getting served @Hugh Manatee walks up and introduces himself, I think the cyclechat tops a couple of us were wearing gave us away 

Another 18ish miles of other back roads and we are back at the country park were @13 rider sister and her husband are waiting with coffee and cake for us all (thanks sis and hubby )

Times ticking on and @Hugh Manatee and @cyberknight had to get home, so after a second cup of coffee (and cake ) the four of us remaining set off for Measham, so two of us (@13 rider and myself) could go bag an awkward square and two of us could go home (you can work out who they are ) We split at Measham.

Awkward square bagged and heading back home we bump back into the other two going in the opposite direction 

@13 rider and myself split at Ratby and I eventually get home on just short of 115 miles.

I know @Lilliburlero bagged another imperial century (I think this was his second of the week ) and @13 rider and @graham bowers both bagged metric centuries, but to be honest the mileage doesn't matter, it was just a cracking CC ride so a big to everyone that rode.

@ianrauk there might be a couple more imperial riders for the 2018 challenge 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1143145523


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Twas the CC Market Bosworth ride today organised by @13 rider
> 
> In attendance @guitarpete247 @Lilliburlero @cyberknight @Hugh Manatee @graham bowers and obviously myself and @13 rider
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it 83 miles for me ,my longest ride that's not been converted to an Imperial ton. Apologies to @Hugh Manatee for not waiting at the start ,but I did say we would leave by 0910 but credit for finding us on strange roads to you . Well done @guitarpete247 for coming out and have a ride with us no matter how short a ride is a ride . Thanks passed on to big Sis it made a nice end to the ride . Thanks for not eating all the cafe I have a few slices to get through


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2017)

First ride on the new pro carbon with the campagnolo wheels..well first ride for a few weeks as my shoulder is healing..
Nice ride out with son in law..my arm aches a lot after the ride but not too bad. A steady ride with a few short stops for trains and oxygen lol


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Three remaining days-off, so definitely another ride out tomorrow
> Where to??, I have no idea, yet



Decided, ridden, reported............................................

*Bike selected;* CGR (with an ulterior motive, revealed later)
*Weather; *Sunny (imtermittantly), windy - but not like yesterday!!

*All photographs taken today, unless captioned otherwise*

Down Castleford Road, towards the M62
No need to take the usual 'primary', at the traffic-lights, that control access at the slip-road (as it was closed, for road-works)
Under the m-way, past the new Haribo factory
Pass 'Voysey Row'; https://www.williamhbrown.co.uk/property/ref-CAF107715

And, what must be that H&S agents nightmare............. _'DiggerLand_'

Up to the site of the old Mining College, a wonderful building, now gone
Into Hightown, passing Castleford & Normanton District Hospital (sold for housing)

Through Castleford itself
Out onto Barnsdale Road, crossing the River Aire, & the Canal (really just a 'cut' to avoid the Weir & serpentine bends in the river)
All the way along Barnsdale, over Allerton Crossroads, up 'Mary Pannal', heading past Ledston Luck Business Park (ex-colliery)
Over the roundabout, at Peckfield Bar (the crossing with the A63, Leeds - Selby road)


Sadly, I'd mistimed again, so had presumably missed _'60103 Flying Scotsman'_, at the Ridge Bridge
The bridge did rattle a bit, & move, when a couple of artics went over it, as I was stood there

Further up. I diverted off the new section, that leads up to the M1, at jct 47, by continuing on the old 'Ridge Road' that joins up with the 'Great North Road' just prior to HookMoor,

I didn't go into Aberford this ride, but headed right (north-west) onto Collier Lane, towards Lotherton Hall
Passing the Hall, I entered the District Of Selby, & North Yorkshire again

'The Crooked Billet' & Lead Chapel were passed, as was Dam Lane, up into Saxton
The steady drag was commenced up onto Towton Moor
A brief stop was made, at the Memorial Cross
http://www.battlefieldstrust.com/resource-centre/warsoftheroses/battleview.asp?BattleFieldId=46




Then onwards into Towton itself
A group (presumably, as they were being addressed as a group) were in the car-park, of the _Rockingham Arms, _looking like they off on the _Battlefield Trail
_
As it was, I headed down, what was the pre-TurnPike road, as evidenced by the name'

The 'TurnPike' was started in 1740, according to; http://www.tadhistory.org.uk/OLRTAP/index.html

*2016 Photograph*




The _'OLR_' was, what would at first site, be the archetypal farm/field access track, but then again, that's all it is now really
Various informative signs are around the_ 'Battlefield Trail',_ with the first one denoting the discovery of mass-graves nearby, & the strip-farming still evident in the mounds/depressions of the fields




At the highest point, there was a spllt, with the Battlefield Walk, now taking a circular path, to head back towards Towton Cross, via various other important points (like the_ 'Bridge of Bodies')
_
I followed the_ 'OLR' _(or what should be it, via my memory of the OS sheet)
It started off, as just a gap in the hedge, with a steady descent, changing to rock-steps, as it was seemingly at the bed-rock (it is in limestone quarry territory)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1871049

I'd not call it a full blown 'Hollow-Way', but it was on the verge
The steps would have been an issue, on the 'blue' Ribble, with its '23' section tyres, but the CGR runs on '28' (Schwalbe Durano)





When all of a sudden, it opened up, into a little wooded area, with a bridge over the Cock Beck (the one that flowed red in March 1461)

It was so very peaceful, with barely a sound, even the wind up in the trees over the field was barely heard
The only downside was the imprint in the mud, of a MX/Enduro bike tyre
The upside was, that it was probably quiet enough to dispose of the bike, & the body, if he'd returned





After spending a few minutes, just enjoying the silence, & probably categorising it as my 'Number 2 Peaceful Place' (after the PackHorse bridge at Dob Park, north of Otley), it was time to leave

Climbing back up the other side, was much the same, but without gravity assistance, a '23' (possibly?, on a 12-28, 10-speed cassette) was okay for the ascent
It would certainly have been a test for a team of Horses, heading northwards, that may have last been changed in Sherburn-in-Elmet (circa 8 miles), at the Red Bear
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4092859

On the top, it was a rejoin of Chantry Lane, which I last saw at Towton, just after the Crooked Billet, as a bridleway/farm-road
Which then, became the modern day (ie; tarmac-ed) _Old London Road_
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/292944

Through the edge of Stutton, over the A64, with a decent into Tadcaster, where I'd not been since the Tour de Yorkshire started there (Stage 2, & the Womens race)


I had a bit of a mooch round the back-streets, & a ride along the river-bank to the weir

Back into to the town-centre, then a 'stiffening of the sinews', & a circuitous trip home

Onto the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162, or is it the 'FerryBridge TurnPike' here?) I followed that, past the impressive gates into Grimston Park

A left turn onto Raw Lane, too me towards Ulleskelf, with its ever so gradual descent (1-in-30?)
Over the railway bridge, & the right fork for Church Fenton was taken, rather than the loop into Ryther & Cawood
Sadly the hedgerow at the Windmill made it all but impossible to photograph it

No such problems at Church Fenton (the old RAF airfield), as it has a shiney new sign on show




Back past the Gypsum plant, & onto the Bishopdyke Road, by Sherburn station
A steady-speed ride down the Bypass, to South Milford, & the sight of another connection to days gone by, with thought of the 'London Road' sign on a (now disused, since the roundabout) branch of the 'Tadcaster TurnPike'

From here, it was a fairly routine route home
Right (west) at the roundabout with the Selby road (A63), which is even referred to as 'TurnPike' on the milestones
*2009 Photograph*



A left, onto Rawfield Lane, to head back towards Fairburn, & another meeting with the 'Great North Road', as I passed over, first the 'new' A1, then the now downgraded 'old' A1, & finally a couple of hundred yards on the 'GNR' (right in front of the houses & village School

Home, via Newton Lane, past the RSPB centre, meeting Barnsdale Road again, at Allerton Crossroads, & home in the reverse order of the start of this elongated tale

I hope it entertained/informed/enlightened at least one person
If so, it was worthwhile writing it


Circa ; 40 miles, & the route is here; https://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_4599151.html


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Aug 2017)

First ever 100 miler for me today. Followed the Tweed all the way from my house to its source, with one small deviation to the Dawyk Botanic Gardens Cafe. Then down the Devils Beef Tub, where the appearance of a rescue helicopter suggested someone needed rescuing. (not me, but close!)






Then down Greenhillstairs and between the A74(M) and the WCML down Beattock bank and another cafe stop in Moffat. Then up Moffatdale with a quick photo stop at the Grey Mare's Tail (It must have been quite wet last night).





Then back down Yarrowdale to Selkirk and thence home. 105 miles @16.1 mph according to the bike computer, 103.5 miles according to Strava.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Aug 2017)

24 mile round trip to Moulton, the other side of Newmarket to some friends for a lunchtime bar-b-que






A hill! Most of my rides to be in the other direction, on the fen because there are so many car free routes to choose from. I rarely venture this way because of lousy drivers, which is a shame as the country is lovely with some decent climbs to play with.






Looking back into town from the top.






Destination reached- Moulton. The Packhorse Bridge. Despite such a wet summer, no stream running at the moment.






After a rather more boozy lunch than was probably sensible, I headed back a slightly different way.
Between Moulton and Cheveley is quite a long steep hill. At the top (also the county boundary) I stopped to look down across much of Thetford Forest as far a Swaffham in Norfolk. Through the bins the wind farm at S. Pickenham was clearly visible- must be 35 miles away I reckon. Pity it's such a crap pic!

A really nice ride and the drivers mostly behaved themselves for a change. No doubt next time I'll be back on the fens- the pull of car-free routes always proves too strong.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> First ever 100 miler for me today. Followed the Tweed all the way from my house to its source, with one small deviation to the Dawyk Botanic Gardens Cafe. Then down the Devils Beef Tub, where the appearance of a rescue helicopter suggested someone needed rescuing. (not me, but close!)
> View attachment 369074
> 
> 
> ...


Well done first Imperial century feels great . Did you watch the odometer go into 3 figures


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2017)

Well that was lucky ( or unlucky ,) just gone to put the bike away after an 80 miler and the back tyres flat as pancake . Small bit of glass discovered ,much easier to change in the shed ( bike workshop) than at the side of the road


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Aug 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> First ever 100 miler for me today. Followed the Tweed all the way from my house to its source, with one small deviation to the Dawyk Botanic Gardens Cafe. Then down the Devils Beef Tub, where the appearance of a rescue helicopter suggested someone needed rescuing. (not me, but close!)
> View attachment 369074
> 
> 
> ...


Well done on the 100 miler 
Thanks for the memories too. Devil's Beeftub, Grey Mare's Tail, Greenhillstairs etc. Very long time since I haunted those parts


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Reaching the village I was feeling good and decided I'd ad a little more on and took Lotherton Lane under the A1(M), climbing up to Lotherton Gates and then heading along the Tadcaster Road, heading for Saxton. Another nice bit of downhill here, all the way to the Crooked Billet pub, where I was passed (impeccably) by a group of about a dozen motorcyclists, presumably out for a blast before heading to Squires.
> 
> Left it was, along a near deserted Raw Lane for the long run into the village. Over the railway bridge, where a group of photographers was gathered (Flying Scotsman, again?) and down the other side, before stopping for a drink and a photo or two of my own:
> View attachment 369005
> ...



Not far off my ride

You didn't try the Apples, at the roadside, on Dam Lane ('Billet' - Saxton)

I saw the orange/black group, on Raw Lane, as I headed towards Ulleskelf

Agreed, the road-closure in Church Fenton, a very brief pavement excursion


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well done first Imperial century feels great . Did you watch the odometer go into 3 figures


Of course.  Unfortunately I was too knackered to stop and take a photo.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not far off my ride
> 
> You didn't try the Apples, at the roadside, on Dam Lane ('Billet' - Saxton)
> 
> ...



We might have crossed paths - small world.

Looks like the orange and black cyclists were these guys: http://marshescyclingclub.co.uk/gallery/

I didn't try the apples, although I nearly tried a pear when stopped at Linda's Bench...






I didn't see any partridges today...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> We might have crossed paths - small world.
> 
> Looks like the orange and black cyclists were these guys: http://marshescyclingclub.co.uk/gallery/
> 
> ...



Could have been those guys?
I had one last week


----------



## cyberknight (20 Aug 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Twas the CC Market Bosworth ride today organised by @13 rider
> 
> In attendance @guitarpete247 @Lilliburlero @cyberknight @Hugh Manatee @graham bowers and obviously myself and @13 rider
> 
> ...


Great ride,nice to meet you all again.
Shoulder really sore by the time I got home, couldn't raise arm above shoulder height.
I think the surrounding muscles are compensating for other weakness.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2017)

Having done seven consecutive days of commuting, I was going to have the weekend off the bikes. However, yesterday I changed the cassette on the Spa Elan from an 11-28 to a 12-25 and decided to give it a quick test ride to see if it was more to my tastes despite the stiff breeze. The end result was a really enjoyable 50 mile meandering run out to Claydon and back when I'd only expected to do 20 or less. https://www.strava.com/activities/1141722678




Today I went to Silverstone where two different race meetings were being held - one on the National Circuit (BRSCC) and one on the International Circuit (750MC). A last minute decision was made to put the Giant flatbar in the boot of the car so I could quickly get from one area to the other and watch the best races from each meeting. Only 10 miles in total but a good choice.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

Taking a bike to Silverstone is genius @Jenkins  Just the thing to get around such a vast place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2017)

10 miles this afternoon, quite hot and humid, as will tomorrow be for the eclipse(94% totality in my neck of the woods), I rode after a Government survey marker, but found it had been removed when the area was made into a park.
82F, 28C
Winds E5
Relative humidity 72%
Barometer 30.02, 1017.7mb
BBQ Ribs, eggplant, and corn, as well as a potato, forecast for evening meal.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> 10 miles this afternoon, quite hot and humid, as will tomorrow be for the eclipse(94% totality in my neck of the woods), I rode after a Government survey marker, but found it had been removed when the area was made into a park.
> 82F, 28C
> Winds E5
> Relative humidity 72%
> ...


Will there be an eclipse up your end today then?


----------



## Old jon (21 Aug 2017)

No more silly ideas, just go for a ride on the fixed in reasonably flat countryside. Which is not too easy to find around here, so I just went out and rode the bike with the usual starting slalom around lesser known bits of Holbeck. Most of Holbeck is lesser known, really. Peter O’ Toole apparently took the credit for inventing Hunsbeck cricket in days long gone, but the poor of every parish have always used the batting team’s legs as wickets . . .

Stop rambling.

So, riding on and leaving dubious games on the south side of the river the meandering climb up to the Oakwood Clock is as entertaining as ever. All sorts of commercial premises scattered randomly around, and their customers were a little dispersed as well. After the Clock a swift pedal past the unused park gates and Roundhay School brings you to the start of Boot Hill and some serious effort on the fixed to ride up this one. The really unfair bit of this climb is the uphill roundabout almost at the end of it, and of course, you have to ride around it. Anyway, Red Hall Lane is a little further along the A 58, Skeltons Lane and Thorner Lane and you are in that village. I chose yet another lane, that of Milner, to leave Thorner. The sharp little hill to the junction with another Thorner Lane, well, maybe the legs had warmed up. It felt reasonable this morning. Along the road a bit, turn right on Holme Farm Lane and watch it transmogrify into yet another Thorner Lane, on the way to Bramham. If that don’t confuse the tourists, we have lost.

From Bramham, head south on Paradise Way, to the accompaniment of the traffic noise on the rather busy A 1(M), trundle around the roundabout and take the turn for Aberford. It all now becomes predictable, through the village to Cock Beck and turn right.



Barwick in Elmet was quiet this morning, as was Scholes and even the A 64 was almost empty, the couple of hundred yards along to the first Thorner Lane of the day only had two vehicles on it. Once Skeltons Lane is reached again, turn left and retrace my tyre tracks in the opposite direction to the morning’s ride and still on quiet roads to complete 31.3 miles for the ride by the time I returned to my front door. Another enjoyable morning.
A map. Less than impressive, but a map.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Aug 2017)

Nice outing with Free Wheel North to


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2017)

Today's ride was a 6 mile round trip at tea time to the bit of hedgerow with the hazelnut bushes.

The result of my afternoon's excursion - a whole carrier bag of nuts. That's more than I thought. Am a happy bunny.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Aug 2017)

Family meal yesterday so ride rescheduled for today.
Originally aimed to go to the Surrey hills, but it was very wet this morning, didn't fancy some of those small lanes with water running down, so did some hill repeats on the local hills.

Went up Prune Hill, saw the first sign warning of roadworks, Bakeham Lane being closed, fortunately this was not going to affect my route, being to the left of the junction with Prune Hill.

3 repeats of Prune Hill followed, then went down the A30 in order to do Tite Hill, and there was a traffic light system round roadworks. So went up Tite and Down Middle Hill, but lots of the venhicles associated with the roadworks were parked there, so after the second ascent moved over to Priest Hill. On the first ascent, saw some mtb'ers ahead, so felt honour bound to pass them and race to the top (did a pb).
After the second did two ascents of Crimp Hill.

So 27 miles done with 1742 feet climbed, speed only 14.0 but that was a lot of climbing per mile

https://www.strava.com/activities/1144466480

Late Edit
This was on the Kona Roadhouse
Also just missed roadworks on Crimp Hill, which start Weds


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Aug 2017)

Some nice rides this past week-end.

Friday was an off-(main)road sojourn via Wickenwith the better half to have a search for some fruits of the land.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1139721477

Ship of the fens;






Goodies and XLS






Swan on the Cam at Upware






Booty






Beer and chips!







Saturday was an EDCC club ride with a bit extra for a Strava fondo,nice brisk pace on the run back from Earth to Haddenham too.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1141081122


Nice to catch up with some of the guys and gals and a good turnout meant a take-over of the River Terrace cafe in St Ives 







Yesterday was a return run out along the river to get some more Sloes for the Gin and Vodka.

Good week-ends riding.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2017)

*Bike selected;* CGR (what!, again?)
*Weather; *overcast, warm, very slight breeze

*All photographs taken today, unless captioned otherwise
*
Not a lot of time today, as I had a 'hot-date', when I returned home................ with a, block-paved, two-car driveway that need de-mossing

Out, past the recently re-modelled 'PineApple Inn', from pub to quite a nice house, with wonderful views
Over Black Road, normally referred to locally (wrongly) as 'Heath Common Road'
As an aside, there is also a Green Lane, & Red Lane, in very close proximity (both are now bridleways, but Green Lane, was possibly a 'corpse road', to Kirkthorpe Church)

Dropping down to the junction with Doncaster Road, we encounter the usual scrum of traffic, as the new Eastern Relief Road, still sees drivers utilising its slip-road to try & gain places for the single-lane working under the two railway bridges, towards Wakefield

Past the now demolished SuperBowl, once the famous Wakefield Theatre Club, & the rugbyists stadium (Wakefield Trinity)
Traffic is at a standstill at Chantry Bridge, as there's quite substantial (& to be long-lasting) roadworks the other side of the railway bridge
As I always do, I turn & look at the lovely 14th century Bridge Chapel

*Not Todays Photographs*





Ings Road, brings more traffic, as it has such attractions to the shoppers, as Sainsburys, & the B&M store
(apparently, the first purpose planned 'bypass' in the country, as a way of allowing drovers/carts to avoid the town, & clogging up its 'Gates; ( Act Of Parliament consent obtained in 1831)

At the far end, where StoneHouses Mill used to be (now PC World/Wickes DIY), it was back onto Lower WestGate, with a quick look at the lovely cruck-framed building on the opposite side (number 166 WestGate), & the (founded in 1826, to treat Cholera) 'House of Recovery'

*Not Todays Photographs


*


Round St Michaels Church, and onto Dewsbury Road, passing the B*W, Mini & VW dealers.(all where Craven Fawcett was - they produced brick making machinery)
Once at Roundwood, after a constant 'drag' from Wakefield, I turned off, to drop down Queens Drive (before reaching jct40/M1)
At the far end, it was a right turn into Ossett

From here, I was just ;looking for a signpost, as I was going to have a ride along the 'Ossett -Dewsbury Greenway'
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/Documents/sports-leisure/cycling-walking/ossett-dewsbury-greenway.pdf

One was spotted, but it didn't seem too easily seen, & a U-turn had to be made onto West Wells
Oddly it has a 'Cyclists Dismount' sign at the end, even though it's partially cobbled/stone-slabbed/tarmacked, there's still sufficient room






Near the bottom, there was a gate, & steady ride, if surprisingly (& pleasingly!!!) busy pathway, with lots of walkers; dog-walkers/mums with pushchairs/OAPs
*This essentially covers the entire route;* http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Dewsbury Loop.htm
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/Documents/sports-leisure/cycling-walking/ossett-dewsbury-greenway.pdf

At the spot where Earlsheaton Station was, a couple of other pathways joined, then it was into the Tunnel
A steady drip came from the roof, on a sunny day, it'd be nice & cool in there, but it could do with better lighting, quite frankly!!





Through the tunnel, shortly it was a view of the old string-girder, over the River Calder, & a divert over it, for a look





A short ride brought me into Dewsbury, then through Savilletown, towards Thornhill Lees, & the short climb, up to the Coombs (a marvellous twisty stretch of road, with a pub called 'The Alma' - a better road, in the opposite direction!!!)


The Huddersfield Road, was rejoined at Horbury Bridge, opposite the location of the old Toll-House (removed in the 1960s, I think??), & rebuilt in a garden, up in Netherton
Roadworks, by the railway bridge, & old location of (the closed 1970) Horbury & Ossett Station (but, the subway is still there!!)


Back via Horbury, to photograph an old Toll-house, & the 'Hall' (now it can be seen, with foliage removed)

Then, into Wakefield Park, to view the medieval frontage of the Chantry Chapel that is on display there


The 'date'??
All raked out, & looking far better!!!


One more day off, where to, tomorrow???


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2017)

13 rider said:


> Well that was lucky ( or unlucky ,) just gone to put the bike away after an 80 miler and the back tyres flat as pancake . Small bit of glass discovered ,much easier to change in the shed ( bike workshop) than at the side of the road



I'd have sat and watch you change it at the side of the road


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2017)

Old jon said:


> head south on Paradise Way, to the accompaniment of the traffic noise on the rather busy A 1(M), trundle around the roundabout and take the turn for Aberford. It all now becomes predictable, through the village to Cock Beck and turn right.


@Old jon 
I take it, that you've seen the cottages at the end, that certainly were there, when it was a 'Cross-Roads'?
*The map link should show a 1909 view;* http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.8565&lon=-1.3434&layers=6&b=1

*1912 'crosss-roads'*




*1950s roundabout*




*2005* (my old 110, creeping out of shot)








Elybazza61 said:


> Nice to catch up with some of the guys and gals and a good turnout meant a take-over of the River Terrace cafe in St Ives
> 
> View attachment 369308


@Elybazza61
Eerily co-incidental, that I mention the Bridge Chapel in Wakefield, & you have a photograph of the one in Cambridgeshire
There's another, of the 4, in South Yorkshire, at Rotherham


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Will there be an eclipse up your end today then?


About 93%, quite anticlimactic. I would have had to go to my old Alma mater for totality.


----------



## Ian H (21 Aug 2017)

On Sunday, having volunteered to help S check her new event, I set off from home sometime after 7am to meet R and her at the proposed start. On the way I saw a balloon.





It was cold to start with as we rolled through Exeter, noting variations from the planned track. Pretty soon we were past Crediton and on our way to Winkleigh, where D&S Hardware run a cafe as a sideline. 

When we emerged, having breakfasted, it was raining. 

Our next destination was North Molton via South Molton, along the Taw and Mole valleys. The road began to climb toward N Molton. We had a brief stop for discussion, then onwards.

The road went up for 4km to the top of the moor, then descended to a village with water running across the tarmac in streams. Another climb took us to a crossroads and on to the Exe Valley road, where we did a zig and a zag.

To say the acutely angled turn with a steep gradient sweeping out of sight round the corner of a hill was unpromising might be an understatement. Still, it was on the prepared route, so we had to try it.

The lane levelled off just around the corner—relief. Then came another sharp bend and up it went again, straight into the distance. R and S decided to walk; I rode up, out of the saddle on a 27" gear. S was beginning to get disheartened by the slowness of pace. And, when it wasn't raining, it was pouring down.

Then the tarmac was level again, and we wound through a small valley at a good pace. Eventually we emerged at Williton where the local Spar shop was also a cafe. So we refuelled.

The rain had eased somewhat as we tackled the A39 around the northern edge of the Quantocks. There was a little too much holiday traffic for comfort.

Then came the ascent to Dead Woman's Ditch. R had gone ahead, and when I reached the top he was nowhere in sight. I waited for S in the drizzle and mist.

We descended relatively cautiously and hit another section of main road. Well over halfway now, but the rain resumed.

Turning off towards Evelyn Waugh's old country seat we found R sheltering so that he could recharge his Garmin, its connections having failed the extreme weather test. On we went along sandy lanes to cross the old Barnstaple road, through old towns and villages. The M5 roared behind Sampford Moor, the noise enhanced by the rain.

The rain eased again as we plodded on through villages and towns to the old A38. Through the tatty high street of Cullompton, and on to the old ten mile time-trial course at Budlake. Nearly home.

Through more damp lanes towards the finish. S said the level-crossing had been closed but should be clear again by now. It wasn't, and the barriers that were no a serious barrier to pedestrians or cyclists had been supplemented with a high security fence. So it took a 3 mile detour via a muddy lane to reach the pub.

We finished at 2200. S was totally spent, R said he too was tired, I wondered what state my feet were in after a day's marinading in dirty rainwater.

We had some alcohol to celebrate, then parted company for home. I had a 15km journey, with the obligatory big hill, to reach my house. That made 246km for the day, most of it in heavy rain.

Here's the ride.


----------



## Old jon (22 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Old jon
> I take it, that you've seen the cottages at the end, that certainly were there, when it was a 'Cross-Roads'?



Hmmm, in 1963 a ( very much older ) club member pointed out the cottages and told me their name.


I never managed to take my guitar out there for the lessons from the best . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2017)

After a few days off the bike for various reasons I got out with Doug for a ride to up his mileage a bit. He wanted to do around 35 miles so I had just the route in mind, some of which would be new to him.

We started off heading up Lyth Hill and along the rough track to the top before dropping down on the Exfords Green side and heading for Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley.

It was quite warm and humid out today and the clouds looked more threatening than I'd expected from the forecast so a waterproof was stuffed into my bag just in case. We got on quite well and made good progress in the still air.

At Pontesbury we were onto the new cycle path to Minsterley, then turned right after the corned beef factory to head through Horsebridge and on the way to Westbury. This is a good bit of road that you can get up some speed on in places, which we did.

At Westbury the good pace continued through Halfway house and on to Prince's Oak. (Had "single file!" shouted at us from a passing car on the way.)

We paused at the Church in Melverley then moved on past The Royal Hill and paused again in a gateway just outside Pentre for our packed lunch. Unfortunately, this didn't sit well on Doug's stomach so he struggled a bit when we moved on again. That combined with a couple of short sharp climbs near Great Ness, then again at Montford Bridge conspired to slow us down.

We had an annoying close pass at Bicton. It's a wide straight road and the only vehicle coming the other way was far in the distance so he could have given room. We'd just overtaken a cyclist who was on the pavement so I wonder whether it was a punishment pass to tell us we should have been on there too?

We got slower and made a couple more drink stops but carried on. Near Meole Brace we did overtake another cyclist and I tried my usual "are you going far?" gambit but it was wasted as the chap was Italian and spoke very little English. We managed to lead him astray slightly as he thought we were headed into Shrewsbury and he followed us away from the town for a little while. I think I managed to give the right directions for the town centre - he was certainly heading the right way when we last saw him.

A fraction under 34 miles for the day at 12.2 mph average. Slower than Doug wanted due to him feeling iffy but not a disaster by any means.

Photography was a bit of an afterthought today but here are a few snaps:





Looking moody from the top of Lyth Hill.





Ready to move on.





Melverley Church





A quick stop for refreshment by the church.





An unusual accolade.





One that didn't come out quite as hoped. Looking back along the flat straight road near Pentre.


----------



## gavgav (22 Aug 2017)

A short ride, after work, to keep the legs loose, ready for what I hope will be a long ride over the Bank Holiday Weekend, if the weather plays ball!

It's been muggy but cloudy and quite oppressive today, and the wind was quite odd, alternating between virtually non existent at times to then be quite gusty, suddenly, from nowhere.

Headed through Meole Brace, up to Nobold and then Radbrook, Copthorne, Porthill, leading me down into the Quarry. It was quite busy through the park and became a bit of a slalom course once joining the narrower towpath, where the world and his wife seemed to be walking on the section as far as the railway bridge.

It thinned out as I reached Castlefields and joined the road. Continued through Monkmoor and past the Police Station, joining some suburban lanes I hadn't ridden on before, getting slightly lost! Ended up back mostly where I wanted to be, heading down the cycle paths to Reabrook.

The final route home was along the old railway paths, where I encountered 2 teenagers who struggled to muster a brain cell between them, walking down the middle and therefore in both the cycle lane and walking lane. They turned and saw me about 50 yards away, then as I reached them acted all surprised when they stumbled fully into the cycle path, messing around, as I came up behind them. There was a mostly incomprehensible grunted apology (in teenage language).

12.2 miles at 12.8 mph


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Aug 2017)

gavgav said:


> A short ride, after work, to keep the legs loose, ready for what I hope will be a long ride over the Bank Holiday Weekend, if the weather plays ball!
> 
> It's been muggy but cloudy and quite oppressive today, and the wind was quite odd, alternating between virtually non existent at times to then be quite gusty, suddenly, from nowhere.
> 
> ...




Your lucky you got a grunt.


----------



## gavgav (22 Aug 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Your lucky you got a grunt.


It may have been wind


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2017)

*Bike selected;* CGR
Rain was threatening, & it has mudguards (not got the Gran Fondo wet yet)
*Weather; *overcast, warm, humid, slight breeze

*All photographs taken today, unless captioned otherwise
*
A brief ride, more of an_ 'Out, Look & Back'
_
Through Old Snydale, with a grunt of surprise that at 'one up, two down' barn conversion has been sold (£200,000 plus, for something not much bigger than a double garage!)
Into Featherstone, then Purston
Over to Ackworth, past the ever impressive Ackworth Hall (Jacobean era)
Supposedy, once in the private estate of James 1st, & has various Priest Holes
We know the owners
*Not Taken Today*


http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...ed-garden-wall-to-front-ackworth#.WZyV5YWcHIU



Past Ackworth House, supposedly built with money won by prize-fighting!!
By a man, who later became an MP!!
Now split into three, we know 2 of the families
Daughter went to school with children of 1/3rd, I run with the couple in another 1/3rd
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2102769
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313256-ackworth-house-ackworth#.WZyUxIWcHIU

Down past the lovely old Quaker School, sadly not to be visited any more (founded 1779),as daughter left, for 6th form college
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5377599
*Not Taken Today*


http://www.ackworthschool.com/about/history/


Past Carr Bridge Pavilion, where we meet twice a week  (& where I've been earlier this evening)
Up to the Beverly Arms roundabout (where we transfer from the Pontefract - Barnsley road, to the Wakefield - Doncaster road)

Up the hill, to the Badsworth turn off (where there's a ROC/Civil Defence station buried n the field, with an excellent view over the area, for damage to industry around Pontefract/Knottingley, & the 3 big Power Stations)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/228211


After passing a gate-lodge, that was renovated, & now seemingly overgrown, I start mixing a bit, with the big traffic now, as trucks head to/from the industrial estates around South Elmsall, road take the road to Barnsdale Bar, to join the northbound A1, or my direction for the A1 south
Lodge seen here, in better days; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/249376


A few miles further on, I drop through the S-bend, into Hampole, & for once disregard the signs to the south-east for Hooton Pagnall
Those who know the village, will probably agree with me, as to what a visual treat it is


I turn off into Hampole village, just after the Manor House, & the 'Doctors House' (some may know its history, if not, read this (& maybe the blue-link, in the '28 Days' article)
https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/ivy-farm-manor-the-doctors-house-hampole-april-2014.t88959




Next it was a shot diversion down Leys Lane, which comes out onto the northbound A1, next to the Little Chef, at Skellow

A brief walk over the footbridge, saw me in Skellow, with my objectives almost in sight

This bridge (not the concrete one!!), but the one carrying the '_GNR_' is known as _'Humber Head Bridge' _(the railway bridge, also bears the name, on its 'Strike' plate
_


_
I can't really see it being considered the source of the Humber, so I presume it's a corruption of some other phrase/name around the area??
It's named as such, on the 1900's OS map
If you open this link, preferably on a desk-top, or lap-top, you can see it, & the other reason for my journey
Scroll the blue-dot, & you can overlay modern aerial views
http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=15&lat=53.5824&lon=-1.2169&layers=10&b=1

As I ride over the bridge, *not on the A1!!, *the path heads downhill


At the bottom, I find...............

Cats-eyes, as this was the southbound corner of the 'GNR' as it headed towards Doncaster
(Open the_ 'maps NLS'_ link above, again!)



A bit of a poke about didn't reveal any hidden kerbs, or other road markings, but I guess after so many years, they're well-buried?

At the top is RedHouse, once a Coaching establishment, now a farm, it was the northbound carriage, on its side of the road




Riding back was slightly easier, with a touch of a tailwind
I took a slightly different route, from Ackworth though, & headed along the Wakefield Road, where there's still reminders too
This plate, at the top of Dicky Sykes Lane



And, the old Bar-House, at Wragby, before the roundabout
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2250225

Nostell Priory is passed, where we ParkRun, & my wife had her office until recently
Then over the bridge, that conceals a weir/lip under it, to keep the lakes at different heights
What the cyclist/runner/driver sees; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2617155
Just about visible, under the bridge; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1608563
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101252808-nostell-bridge-huntwick-with-foulby-and-nostell

A few hundred yards further up, is the area/hamlet known as Foulby, it was here that John Harrison was born/lived
Nostell Priory has one of his earliest clocks
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2250154

http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/john-harrisons-marine-chronometers

A brief journey today, but *LOTS* of history encountered


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Bike selected;* CGR
> 
> A brief journey today, but *LOTS* of history encountered



I hope that some of you enjoyed them, perhaps endured them, maybe even learnt something of the area? (if you know it)
If one person benefited from reading them, then the typing, & photo-taking was worthwhile

Sorry, but that's the end of my ride-reports for now, as I was on a rostered_ 'long weekend' _(off; Saturday - Tuesday), so it's back to work tomorrow, but on the hated/revlied 'late-turn'

Next days-off are 'Bank Holiday Monday & Tuesday' (not sure if SWMBO has plans yet???, or I'll be allowed out)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Aug 2017)

Old jon said:


> Hmmm, in 1963 a ( very much older ) club member pointed out the cottages and told me their name.
> I never managed to take my guitar out there for the lessons from the best . . .


Sadly, Jerry Reed is dead, but even Chet Atkins was in awe of him
Co-incidentally........................




(Brian Setzer, thankfully isn't!)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Aug 2017)

On my own today and still wanting to rack up some miles so I headed out with the Raleigh to go right around the Wrekin.

It's still quite warm out but windier so isn't as muggy feeling. That wind helped to start with as I headed to Condover, Acton Burnell and Cressage at a nice fast pace. There wasn't too much traffic on the roads and I only seemed to meet nice polite drivers - a contrast to yesterday.

From Cressage I rode through Eaton Constantine before taking a right turn and aiming for the climb up Spout Lane to Little Wenlock. I had a slight navigational mishap here where, thinking I remembered the way, I didn't bother to check the map and managed to miss one of the junctions. Fortunately I didn't go far before realising the error.

The climb up Spout Lane is fairly long and quite steep an a couple of places so was a case of dropping down the gears and winding my way up to the top where there are some decent views across to the South Shropshire hills.

Next was what would have been a great descent if only the road surface was half decent. Although I did my best to pick a good line the bike and I got thoroughly rattled about on the way down.

While stopped for a drink I decided to change my route on the way back and head through the little village of Donnington (not to be confused with the nearby and much larger Donnington, Telford), which is situated on a ridge so I had some great views for a short while.

Next up was Wroxeter (a good few visitors at Viroconium) before I headed for what used to be my commuting route through Upton Forge, Atcham and Condover on my way home.

Edit to add: I had my only bad overtake of the trip just a mile from home when one lorry gave me lots of room but the one immediately behind didn't _*and *_started pulling back in when he was only halfway past me. First lorry got a wave of thanks. Second lorry got another kind of wave.

Just over 37 miles at 14mph average. Cleaning the bike afterwards I found a bent outer plate on the chain which is a little annoying. Not sure how it happened but I'll have to go and fix it as I don't fancy it breaking unexpectedly.






Near Acton Burnell I get a glimpse of where I'm headed.





Drink stop on Spout Lane.





Pub in Little Wenlock. Never tried this one but I've heard good things about the place.





View from the top of the climb. If the photo was a bit better you'd be able to pick out from left to right; Clee Hill, Wenlock Edge, The Lawley, Caer Caradoc and the Long Mynd.......





.....and looking to the right, The Wrekin.





Near to Donnington, the lane follows a ridge giving some great views for a while.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as per...

Mrs Pete requested a lift to Oxford Water Eaton Park and Ride to meet her sister so they could have a day out at the seaside. I was not needed for the fun, just a lift to Oxford at 06:00, and then pick her up at 20:00. 
As I'd be dropping her off at 07:30 ish, I reckoned the traffic would be a bit nasty for my drive back to Northampton. 
Obvious answer, to me at least, was to take the bike, pay £2 for the 'Park & Ride' for the day, and get some miles in until the traffic died down 

I decided to stick, mainly, to the cycle lanes around the city, then some of the Thames Path (until the closed bit anyway), and ended up rediscovering places I'd forgotten about since I lived there about 45 years ago!






A bridge..






Another bridge..






An old building with steps..






Another old building with steps..

I also rode past 39 Banbury Road, where my bedsit used to be. Probably condemned by now, as the back half of a double garage isn't likely to be considered to be 'proper' any more. Still, £7 a month wasn't bad 

20 miles. Reasonable weather, and a trip down memory lane.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1145965012


----------



## Stonechat (23 Aug 2017)

Wanted a ride with hills but not big ones

Came up with a new route, and went via Walton bridge, Esher and Oxshott, doubling back to Stoke d'Abernon past Yehudi Menuhin School, Fetcham and Effingham, Ripley, send and Knaphill, the home via Chobham and Staines.

The terrain was lots of rolling hills, not high hills

Managed to keep up a really good speed, especially considering there was traffic and delays between Esher and Oxshott, with tree lopping going on.

Really enjoyed the route and feel a touch tired at the end.

48.6 miles at 17 mph
1486 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1147819586


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

Went out at tea time for a bit despite not really wanting to; 14 mile loop via Downham, Way Head, Coveney and Ely.

I wasn't the only one with a similar idea in mind as I encountered 18 cyclists on my way round - the most I've ever seen in one ride. Also saw two joggers. Shared the road a bit with a chap on a hybrid, chatting as we went. Turned out he'd recently had a knee replacement and his physio had recommended gentle cycling as a way of building strength in the joint.

Spotted an apple tree growing at random in a bit of hedgerow. Popped a few apples in my top bar bag. Will see what they're like, might be worth a return trip as the tree is loaded. Looks like they might be "Discovery" or something of that ilk. Wonder if the tree has grown from a core someone threw away...

Seems like it's an exceptional year for hedgerow fruits in general. Seen so many blackberries to the point that the road is stained purple in places, and there're loads of hips, haws, bullaces and sloes. @Elybazza61 - if you still need any blackberries and sloes, might I suggest it would be well worth your while to have a bimble down there...

Ride was hard work at times as the legs weren't really co-operating, but in the end it felt good to get out. Ended up being a lovely sunny evening too. Have done 40 miles on the bike this week so feeling rather pleased with myself.


----------



## robjh (24 Aug 2017)

I've just got back from a little two-day ride. I had planned on Tuesday to go out for a long day ride following the direction of the wind - so westwards - and get a train home, but then decided I could go a bit further and stay overnight before coming back today. There is a youth hostel in Cirencester, I live near Cambridge, and that makes about 120 miles so that became my plan.
Unfortunately the first 50 miles of the outward ride are the least interesting, mostly flat and through a string of semi-suburban villages across Bedfordshire, and were enlivened only by a puncture near Ampthill where a large staple pierced two clean holes in my tube a centimetre apart.




The Milton Keynes conurbation didn't appeal, so I skirted south through the Woburn estate and some surprisingly hilly lanes through the Brickhills (Little and Great), then across to Bicester, and things got more scenic after this. I decided I needed to increase my pace somewhat, so took the A4095 to Witney, which was the most trafficky road of the two days. It was now looking very Cotswold-y, and I stopped in daftly-pretty Burford, which is full of well-heeled folk in vast fat cars. The B4425 to Cirencester is a lovely road, and I briefly paused at Bibury, which even at 6pm under grey skies had its share of Japanese tourists who come for its connection with Emperor Hirohito, and no doubt because it is so darned pretty.
_Bibury with bike_




I got to Cirencester at 7 and found the hostel. I had done 122 miles, but towards the end I was just slogging to do the distance more than enjoying the scenery. There's a place for that, but maybe today (a bit) less would have been more.

Today, day 2 of the ride, I had a pre-booked train ticket from Oxford to London at 3.40pm, so that gave me half a day's riding to get there from Cirencester, and I went south first towards the Wiltshire Downs south of Swindon, to revisit some of the lovely routes I discovered while working there last year. Both days were overcast but warm and muggy, and today even more so than yesterday.
The first part, to Wootton Bassett, was flat, and I stopped at a café to complete my breakfast after a rather meagre affair earlier on. I then climbed to Broad Hinton, and Hackpen Hill with its white horse (probably 19th century), and was then right on the top of the downs.




These hills were steep, but the toughest climb was out of Ogbourne St George, on the Aldbourne road. The riding and the scenery here were the highlight of the trip. After a quick coffee at Lambourn I topped the downs again going north and flew down into the Vale of White Horse at Childrey. I approached Oxford through Netherton and Cumnor, on quiet roads that are near the Thames although you never see it, and was in Oxford by 2.30 with an hour to spare. I'd done 67 miles to here, and enjoyed it more than yesterday, probably a combination of the scenery and the more relaxed pace, knowing I didn't have another 50 miles to go!
_Oxford - St Aldgates. I picknicked on a bench here as bikes were barred from the nearby meadow._




My train took the new route from Oxford into Marylebone. Having quite a while to kill before my next booked train, I did what any cyclist would do in this part of London, ie. a full circuit of Regents Park, then wandered down Baker Street to the Mall, along the Embankment cycle path to Tower Hill, and finally back to Liverpool Street station and home. What with my tour of London and getting to my door, the total mileage today was 80.
_The Regents Park perimeter road passes London Zoo, where you can see the giraffe house through the railings




_
My route


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Aug 2017)

Been on a walking holiday in North Wales for the past few days, so limited options for riding, but snuck the MTB on just in case. Got away with it as the kids wanted their bikes to hoon around the campsite
Walked up Snowdon on Tuesday, the river etc at Beddgelert Wednesday morning, SWMBO + kids did Sygun copper mine after lunch so that was my brownie points earned, and me & my lad set up for the yellow route around Beddgelert Forest. Not a long ride, but an officially hilly ride at *768ft in 6.3 miles. *Fair play to my lad, he didn't give upon any of the climbs. The downhills were a bit hairy with a loose slate surface but we arrived back at the van suitably covered in mud having played who can ride through the most puddles....
No photo's, but here's a Relive thingy.
https://www.relive.cc/view/1149777942


----------



## booze and cake (24 Aug 2017)

Jenkins said:


> Having done seven consecutive days of commuting, I was going to have the weekend off the bikes. However, yesterday I changed the cassette on the Spa Elan from an 11-28 to a 12-25 and decided to give it a quick test ride to see if it was more to my tastes despite the stiff breeze. The end result was a really enjoyable 50 mile meandering run out to Claydon and back when I'd only expected to do 20 or less. https://www.strava.com/activities/1141722678
> View attachment 369111
> 
> Today I went to Silverstone where two different race meetings were being held - one on the National Circuit (BRSCC) and one on the International Circuit (750MC). A last minute decision was made to put the Giant flatbar in the boot of the car so I could quickly get from one area to the other and watch the best races from each meeting. Only 10 miles in total but a good choice.



Sorry for the weird interjection, but I recognise that bench! It looks very similar to one in Walworth Community Garden I've photographed before, seen here:




This was by someone called Arthur de Mowbray, and I've tracked down a couple of his other works too. This excellent dragon bench made from a fallen tree in Burgess Park








He also did this roof, made in the shape of a goose wing, at the Cross Bones graveyard, a final resting place for 'Winchester Geese' medieval sex workers licensed by the bishop of Winchester to work the brothels of the liberty of the clink, which lay outside the law of the City of London.




The site has no running water, so all the plants on site are watered using water collected from the roof, and collected in style too




And finally he also did the Nunhead Fox




Apologies for thread hijack but thought some people may find that interesting, as you were


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Wanted a ride with hills but not big ones
> 
> Came up with a new route, and went via Walton bridge, Esher and Oxshott, doubling back to Stoke d'Abernon past Yehudi Menuhin School, Fetcham and Effingham, Ripley, send and Knaphill, the home via Chobham and Staines.
> 
> ...




Used to ride those roads a lot, over 47 years ago, brought back some good memories.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Aug 2017)

Today's outing was just a wee tester to see how things are. I decided to take the lanesy route down to Longdon Marsh. Then around by The Rampings went well. My computer wasn't working so I noted the time on the summit just after The Mythe. My riding felt brisk but within myself. It took an hour to Guarlford which gave me my average ride speed. Not a bad effort it seems. Now I must fix that computer. 35 smiles.

Update - broken wire so cut, joined and soldered. Computer is now a goer


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2017)

booze and cake said:


> Sorry for the weird interjection, but I recognise that bench! It looks very similar to one in Walworth Community Garden I've photographed before, seen here:
> View attachment 369854
> 
> This was by someone called Arthur de Mowbray...
> ...



And sorrry from me for going off topic as well, but I think the bench in Claydon may be a copy of or inspired by your Arthur de Mowbray as it is a memorial bench for someone killed in an accident at Felixstowe Dock (pic from the other side taken on a previous ride)


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2017)

My ride from Tuesday was a bit of an explore. It started, as usual along the canal where I experienced this rather tricky situation.






And then up that hill, which I walked a fair bit. This is the point at which I stopped, just short of a previous best.






At the top of the hill I encountered these ladies, strolling along, getting farther and farther apart. There was originally plenty of room to go past, as it was I needed to warn them I was there, and they hadn't heard me coming.






The last time I rode up here there were roadworks near here. Fortunately I was again able to get through.






Ashridge House, an executive education establishment. I should really have stopped here, had a snack and drink and taken photos. Somehow I'd become obsessed with carrying on.






I know people say they like going down hills, I don't. I especially didn't enjoy this hill, which I knew had a sharp bend at the bottom.






Through Nettleden






The story of my life, aside from walking up hills. The second guy even paused alongside me to say something, and then almost freewheeled away. As I said, I don't like hills.








20.7 miles max 21 avg 7.7 mph. Year to date, 284 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2017)

More miles with my brother today. We didn't have a lot of time, needing to be back by midday so the route I'd had in mind will have to wait for another occasion. Doug suggested riding what used to be my extended commute so we did that instead.

Setting out on clean and shiny bikes (my good deed yesterday ) we were heading into town along the cyclepaths. Having done this route countless times over the last 3 years I was pleased to take a detour when Doug suggested it and we went into Longden Coleham, over the English Bridge and along the riverside then the old canal path to Uffington, which was very pleasant.

At Uffington there was a bit of a flood across the road where water was fountaining up through a manhole. We rode on and only when getting a whiff of drains and seeing bits of paper floating in the water did we realise we were riding through raw sewage. We had mudguards, the three cyclists coming the other way didn't so I hope they understood my shouted warning.

Reaching Wroxeter we had a drink stop then moved one again heading for Cressage where we had our one bad overtake of the ride. The guy gave us loads of room which was nice but doing it on a blind corner on a fast road rather spoiled it.

It's a bit of climb out of Cressage which I think Doug tried to do a bit too fast. He had a determined look about him from this point of the ride and once the road levelled out he pressed on at a good speed to Cound Moor.

By Acton Burnell I could see that he was flagging a lttle bit however to my surprise he chose the longer way back and wanted to press on and set a good average speed for the ride. After our next drink stop Doug wanted me to lead and set the pace (so he could tuck into my slipstream). I wasn't sure about it, not wanting him to overdo it but he insisted so we made the most of the gradient and wind being in our favour and pressed on. Doug did really well but was quite shattered by the end.

31.5 miles at 13 mph average. I think he can justifiably be pleased with that. The bikes had another wash when we got back

We were concentrating on the ride so I only grabbed a few snaps:





By the William Clement memorial near Greyfriars Bridge.





Speaks for itself.






Last drink stop near Great Ryton.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2017)

Another 8 mile round trip in glorious sunshine via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport to pick up some milk and groceries from the Co-op.

Saw five cyclists out and about, including one lovely chap on a banana yellow tourer with panniers front and rear who was locking up his bike in the Co-op car park at the same time I was unlocking mine to go home. We had a nice wee chat about the pleasures and benefits of cycling. Hope he's enjoying his holiday, he's got the perfect weather for it.


----------



## Old jon (26 Aug 2017)

A whole day late posting! I blame the world, but anyway. After Wednesday’s washout, it was good to be riding again. Take the geared bike out and ride thirty seven and a quarter miles on a pretty fine Yorkshire day is what happened, though the distance was one of those things that just occurred. Mostly by mistake.

I do like to have some vague plan of a route in mind before I pedal away from home, but not this time. Deep into Holbeck, the bike took me in the direction of Crown Point Bridge and with the festival beginning at Bramhope I had to stir the grey cell into life, just to avoid that area. OK, the clock at Oakwood and turn left there to pass the real gates at Roundhay Park and turn right a little after Canal Gardens to cross the other West Park Ring Road and climb up, serious up, to Slaid Hill. This gives that really wonderful ride along Wike Ridge and the drop into East Keswick. Heave through the village and turn right once the A 659 is reached to whizz through Collingham with the idea that Linton Bridge might be open. The signs said no, so on to the A 58 and to Wetherby. And the first wrong turn. OK, not wrong, just not the intended turn. I crossed the Wharfe and turned left, my thoughts had been straight on and Kirk Deighton followed by North Deighton. Maybe, nope, no excuses, I just did it on autopilot, thought about a right turn later and decided to just ride on. Spofforth here I come. And the third river crossing of the ride. I have always known it as Crimple Beck, but the OS map also calls it the River Crimple and who am I to disagree? The next right is the road to North Deighton.



The road numbers become complicated here, turn right on the B 6164 for Kirk Deighton, a nice piece of road again which eventually leads to Wetherby and the detour to miss the repairs to the embankment that collapsed all those months ago. Before I reached the detour I almost missed seeing a mini roundabout. My front brake works well . . .

The miles were racking up quite well, or so it seemed, which made a return along the A 58 as a reasonable option. Riding through Collingham again things were slightly busier than usual, back to average by the time Bardsey was passed and the climb up through Scarcroft, well, I could see little except the road in front. It is still a hefty pedal up that bit. Mostly downhill from there although the legs were tiring a bit the ride down between Monkswood and Beechwood Farm was the usual grin, which did not diminish all the way across Leeds and to my home. The Garmin later told me that I had a moving average of 14.2 mph, quickest since I started riding again. The grin widened.

A quick map


----------



## Aravis (26 Aug 2017)

I was far too knackered to compose an account last night, so here is yesterday's ride.

The target was Earlswood Lakes, south of Birmingham, because they belong within the Trent river system. I started at about half past eight; an early reward with a fine view of the Malverns rising out of the earlyish morning mist:






The route look me through Pershore, a few unfamiliar roads on the way to Alcester and along the Alne valley. Then broadly following the Stratford-upon-Avon canal, over the M42 near Solihull when I couldn't resist snapping this:






No obstructions where I was going. I paused for a moment at Earlswood, where a large fish was jumping nearby, sadly not captured in any of my snaps:






A long meander back roughly parallelling my outward route, almost exclusively on narrow lanes. No major hills but always up and down. Getting encouagingly close to home I passed through the very attractive Croome park, south of Worcester, and stopped at this fine five-bar gate:






Just after this I returned to familiar roads for the rest of the ride, so no more disheartening surprises around the next corner. An essential rewatering stop on 99½ miles at my favourite roadside tap in Upton upon Severn. There was a massive festival of some sort taking place on the watermeadows, so Upton wasn't somewhere I wanted to linger yesterday.

No dramas on the final section, just very tired legs. Final distance 121.38 miles.










I'm glad to see that the profile looks a little bit bit testing, because that's how it felt. Don't look to hard at the maximum height.


----------



## delb0y (26 Aug 2017)

Just a gentle 30 for me this morning. Nothing to report of note. I did upgrade the Garmin Touring software to the latest release and, touch wood, it seemed to be better than it has been. It didn't go to sleep at all (although, normally that happens around the 40 mile mark). It did miss a few turns and then caught up with itself a few metres later and later on it got confused when I was on the same stretch going home as I was when I left home - it tried to get me to turn around and start the ride again. But nevertheless, 7/10 instead of the recent 3/10.

Some pictures of our glorious countryside...

A gate in a field:





Hartpury Mill:





Some mountain bike tyres:





And some sad eyes and ribs:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2017)

A like for the ride but this:



delb0y said:


> And some sad eyes and ribs:
> View attachment 370055



makes me .


----------



## delb0y (26 Aug 2017)

Me, too. I've reported it to the RSPCA, but I suspect so have many other people. There are three horses alongside the cycle track / foot path and a lot of people use the route.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2017)

Poor horse


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Aug 2017)

Another weekend escape for us to a campsite near Southwold. The other campers appear to be attempting to break the world record for unnecessary noise!

From Wrentham we crossed the A12 and poked our nose into Southwold itself. Not too many people about, but Jo managed to quiz some hut dwellers on prices





About £50k apparently! I'll stick to my cheap tandem!






Then we went along the creek, down to the harbour. Not an ideal surface though!






Inland through various villages until we reached Beccles, I had an altercation with some one who nearly reversed into us despite his wife telling him to stop 5 seconds before.

We stopped at the quayside for a bit of food





The best church of the day was in Uggeshall. It was a right old mish mash of materials and thatch






40 miles with a few spits and spots of rain.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1152879793


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2017)

A short ride out on my own today. I used the Hawk and out of curiousity went to attempt a fast lap on my Acton Burnell route. I have some new wraparound shades with prescription inserts which I wanted to try out as well so this was the first outing for those.

Being the bank holiday weekend there was loads of traffic on the main road so I had to queue for a while to get out of the village but it wasn't too bad once I'd found a gap in the traffic and I was soon onto quieter roads anyway. In fact, once past Condover the only vehicle I saw until Longnor was another cyclist.

I think I picked out the wrong wraparound lens in my sunglasses (one of the lightest tints in the set which gave everything a rather drab blue-grey cast) and the inserts make the road surface seem very close compared to my normal glasses. I got used to it but it felt weird.

I got baulked by someone making heavy weather of manouvring at Acton Burnell but made up for that with a good run to Pitchford. The climb up to Cantlop was a bit of an effort, then I was riding against what little wind there was for the next three or four miles to the A49 where I had another long wait for a gap in the traffic.

Just over 17 miles this trip at a new personal best on this bike of 16.3 mph average. (previous best with same bike on same route was 15.2mph). Not bad on an 18kg lump.

No photos today due to concentrating on the ride.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2017)

Up out and early this morning at 0615 . Wanted to ride through Leicester to bag some veloviewer squares while the traffic was quiet . So Anstey skirtng around Leicester . Braunstone ,Enderby ,Aylestone ,Knighton and out into the countryside around Stoughton ,Great Stretton across the A47 and back home via Scraptoft ,Barkby ,Syston ,Cossington . Slightly extended route home to pass 50 miles .Back home for 2nd breakfast at 0930 and all town squares bagged


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Aug 2017)

Old jon said:


> to whizz through Collingham with the idea that Linton Bridge might be open. The signs said no, so on to the A 58 and to Wetherby.



Next Saturday, 2nd September, @Old jon - if the YEP is to be believed. There was much back-slapping at the Civic Hall that it's only taken them 20 months to fix apparently...


----------



## gavgav (26 Aug 2017)

A lovely warm afternoon for a ride over to Dad's. I did a clockwise route, which is the opposite to what I normally do.

Out through the estate and then onto the heaving A458, which for the RH turn I decided to pull into the entrance to the lorry yard and cross from there. Good decision as I had to wait 4 minutes for a gap in the stream of traffic.

I was then on the road to Betton Abbots and came the closest I have been to being knocked off my bike. A car came up behind me and gave me what would have been a close pass anyway, but they were towing a Caravan and that passed me with about 3 inches of clearance, when to top it off they cut across me before the Caravan had passed me. I swerved into the ditch to avoid being knocked off . I was absolutely fuming, gave them a loud shout of something not complimentary and the 2 fingered salute. I half wanted them to stop so that I could give them what for, but for their and my sake it was probably a good idea that they didn't.

Thankfully the rest of the ride was incident free.

I continued on to Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Frodesley and Longnor, before turning North and out of the fairly light wind, to Ryton. I then headed to Dorrington and braved a section on the A49, which was actually quiet and it's a nice fast downhill section towards Stapleton anyway.

Arrived at dad's and listened to the Shrews match on the radio (still unbeaten ) and caught up with my Nephew who had been to buy some new Football Boots, ready for when he starts Secondary School in 2 weeks (Can't believe he's that old!!).

Back onto the road to Annscroft, Hook a Gate and Meole Brace, where on Roman Rd I met some steam vehicles heading to the Salop County Steam Rally, with the lovely smell of a Steam Engine lingering as I finished the ride home.

21.9 miles at 14.2 mph avg.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Aug 2017)

Out just after 8am into glorious sunshine, which made me feel a touch over-dressed with arm and knee warmers on as well as the bibshorts and top, but by the time I'd got onto Coal Road the sun had gone in and I was glad I'd worn them.

I'd got a pass to be out "for as long as I wanted" today, so had thoughts about pushing on for an imperial half to round the month out challenge wise.
So, from Coal Road it was the usual combination of roads into Shadwell and beyond to Slaid Hill lights. I rode to Otley the other week, so decided to nip down Wike Ridge Lane and onto Tarn Lane and head back eastwards, first through Scarcroft, then up the hill to the fringes of Thorner where it looks like the village is under lockdown due to the Leeds Festival at Bramham Park. First time I've seen roads into the village actually closed with security guards stopping traffic...
Anyway, I wasn't going that way so headed up Milner Lane and then swung right and headed for Bramham - passing another checkpoint where the roads merge at the top of the dip into Wothersome, but heading straight on, crossing the A1(M), dropping down into the village and tackling the Col de Town Hill for the first time in an age. While it's been mainly dry for a couple of days, we had near biblical rain on Wednesday and there was still run off seeping onto the roads, along with lots of flinty gravel washed onto the tarmac in places, which was interesting at times...

Anyway, away from Bramham and then another right and heading across the A64 and down the hill towards Stutton, taking the diversion to plunge down a very busy Fanny Lane and through the village and across Cock Beck for the first time today, before scaling the hill up the A162 and enjoying a MGIF pass immediately prior to the turn onto Raw Lane 

Along there, gently downhill for much of it and then the climb over the railway bridge and left through the village, taking the road to Ozendyke and Ryther before passing Mrs B's Lakehouse café where I nearly stopped for a brew, but they were setting up for something and it looked a bit busy so I carried on into Cawood.
I was undecided approaching the traffic lights - left over the bridge towards York, or right onto new (to me) roads towards Sherburn. As I arrived at the lights there was a sign saying the bridge was shut - so right it was! 

Through the village and by heck it's flat out here - even flatter than what had gone before. Unfortunately it was also into the wind now so I was having to put a bit more effort in. With the dykes at the roadside and flat terrain it seemed much like riding in Holland, except on the proper side of the road of course! Eventually I crossed over the East Coat Main Line and took the right turn towards Biggin, soon arriving in the village and passing a very picturesque but sadly closed down pub. Onwards again, wishing I had stopped at Mrs B's now, but riding more new roads until I eventually arrived in Church Fenton.

Through there and on to Barkston Ash, where I made full use of a municipal bench for a breather and an energy bar.








Back on the bike and still unsure about Powerbars in Bella Italia flavour, to the A162 where I turned left and headed for Sherburn-in-Elmet, where I soon arrived and climbed the hill past the garden centre and dropping down to the traffic lights where it was left onto Kirkgate and then right again onto Sir John's Lane, becoming Coldhill Lane which is full of ups and downs and eventually brings you to Lotherton Gates, where I headed towards Garforth, stopping just before the A1(M) bridge at Hook Moor Windfarm for some Haribo and a photo:





Sugar-rush underway, I got back on the bike and continued Garforth-bound, crossing the M1 and then dropping down the hill - sadly the road has been 'surface dressed' during the week and is a bit rubbish at the moment but I couldn't think of a diversion that wouldn't involve going round the houses, so carried on.
Over the railway bridge and down the hill to the lights, staying on the road as they were green for a change  and taking a right towards Barwick.
Under the railway bridge and over the M1 bridge, round the S-bend and climbing the hill up Long Lane, getting a ridiculously close pass from a Dick in a Disco, who then got even closer to the lad on the MTB about 50 yards in front of me. 
Anyway, I soon caught the intrepid MTB-er and passed him myself but with significantly more room - as a Yob in a Yaris decided he just couldn't wait and overtook me...

Into Barwick with the temporary traffic lights still there, up the hill and onto Leeds Road, with one beady eye on the mileage as I was in danger of coming up a bit short for that imperial half. Climbing, climbing, climbing, then rewarded with the drop into Scholes, past the Coronation Tree and then the drop down the hill, into the wind, and then left into Manston to add a long loop through the back streets and then a run past the former tnk factory and out into the countryside to bag those extra few miles. Sadly construction work is now well under way so what was a semi-rural ride on a near deserted lane is no more and this will soon become a busy intersection serving a retail and office park that no-one apart from the council and the developer seem to want...
I stopped where the tarmac runs out (the route continues as a bridleway and before turning around stopped to recreate my avatar photo:




Its a year and a week since I picked up the Pro Carbon - how time flies... (If you look closely you'll see that the Garmin is now at a much less jaunty angle)

Anyway, time to retrace my outbound route, up through Pendas Fields and a long loop, over Cock Beck for the fourth and final time today and local roads up to home!

*50.34 miles* (81.01km) in *3h 42m* at an average of *13.6mph* and with *1,850ft *climbed.

Hard work at times, not helped by far too many numpty drivers today but glad to get an imperial half in and maybe, just _maybe_, some fitness is finally starting to return. And next time, I will stop for a bacon butty and a brew when the chance arises! 

And to end, a map:


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2017)

Nothing special today, just what has become the usual eight mile bimble to Littleport that resulted in a backpack full of YS tomatoes. 

It wasn't a ride I'd intended to make, but I wasn't feeling too chipper and thought that getting outside and on the bike in the sunshine was far better than moping around in the house feeling rather sorry for myself.

I'll be making tomato chutney after the bank holiday.  Almost had a "tomatina" moment on the way home after a rather close pass from a motorhome and trailer. Thank goodness I managed to save the wobble, otherwise the resulting mess would have been rather hard to explain...


----------



## pjd57 (26 Aug 2017)

Another trip to the football.




No rush today so a mainly traffic free wander.





Time to stop for a few pictures on the Forth and Clyde canal

Along the Clyde


Slightly shorter route home , and missed all the rain


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Aug 2017)

Only commuting miles for me so far this week. I don't normally stop to take photo's, but the sky was nice this morning


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2017)

Quick 20 miler up and down the sea front in North Wales. Another 11-12 miles later to see Rhyl Air Show (with family). Out on the 'tank' the old skool MTB with 2.4" tyres - at least pedestrians can hear me coming. Fitness is starting to come back, loads of PR's on Strava. My back wasn't a problem today, but my neck, just not used to it.


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2017)

One of my 25 mile loops nothing unusual about it normally but this time I found myself in the middle of the local tri event which was a surprise.

As I eased out of my local roads, scratching my bum and listening to the birds in the trees, I turned left to head over the railway bridge and immediately noticed a serious looking chap heading the other way on his tri bars and doing a fair lick, followed by another and another, what the, I thought and then upon reaching the next junction realized there was a Marshall there and a sign, saying, race today. Heading up the road, all the serious crew were coming down the other way on an assortment of expensive looking carbon and the air was filled with the snick of Di2 changes, whirring aero wheels and the hollow clunk of the odd disc wheel: It was great to watch.

Then as I came around the next corner I realized I was catching the back markers and people at the side of the road began clapping me. I opened my mouth to say I wasn't part of it but then thought, nah, bugger it and took the applause. At the next rdbt I joined in the 2nd lappers and found myself in a crowd heading up Thurstaston hill and for the first time ever up that hill, passed people with ease, so obviously still with the back markers. The final rdbt had a bloke standing on it with a giant Kenny Everett hand pointing the way. He began to say something to me as I headed for the wrong exit but stopped as I yelled out, I'm not in it and that was it, peace descended on the rest of the ride. I must have been sucked up the hill though as I recorded my fastest time up it in five years and didn't even notice the extra effort I must have been putting in.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2017)

After yesterdays imperial half, time dictated that this mornings ride would be a fair bit shorter.

So out of the door just before 8am and once again into the cycling groove that must run up Coal Road.
However, today I turned right onto Skeltons Lane, to se if I could get through the roadblocks to the village of Thorner, which is surrounded by a ring of minimum wage steel and traffic cones during the Leeds Festival. Anyway, I'm pleased to report that while he turned back a couple of cars in front of me, the security youth waved me straight through, for an almost closed roads experience through the village (locals are still being allowed access - I think they have to show their webbed feet or something) 

So, down the always fun descent of Sandhills  and into the village proper for a spin along Main Street and since I was testing my luck, up Church Hill and onto Bramham Road heading for Bramham Park and the festival itself. Straight through another checkpoint, where frankly the bloke in hi-viz couldn't have looked less interested, and down one of the festival entrances where I did contemplate taking a photo but there wasn't a great deal to see apart from bored looking security guards and lots of buses parked up waiting to take the festival-goers to Tesco at Seacroft when it opened at 10 to use the proper toilets and buy more ambient temperature beer.
Staying on the road and skirting the park, before plunging down into the mist still lingering in Wothersome dip, taking it steady due to the very damp road surface and then the lung-busting climb up the other side, to Checkpoint number 3 where there was quite a queue of cars and taxis being told that they couldn't go down the hill. I turned left along Thorner Lane, which was a fair bit busier than usual as it seemed to be the only road open to motor vehicles. The dip here was treacherous - I mentioned yesterday about the mud and gravel run off from fields after the midweek monsoon and I had to take this very carefully, which meant I was out of the seat for the whole climb back up the other side as I had precious little momentum to push me on.
Anyway, it eventually flattened out a bit although it's a steady ascent along for the next half mile or so before it finally levels out completely. I soon reached Milner Lane though and pedalled along the ridge enjoying the quiet until a manic taxi driver simply couldn't wait in passing place for us to cross and pushed through at one of the narrowest points. Still, I had just enough room to avoid him. 
I then stopped for a couple of photos and a drink:















Back in the saddle and on my way, soon reaching the drop back down into Thorner and yet another checkpoint where I was waved through again, passing a good number of cyclists heading up the hill and clearly making the most of the lack of traffic.
Into the village and onto main Street, before turning onto Carr Lane for the lesser of the three climbs out of there, eventually reaching the midway summit, before dropping down through the S bends (more gravel everywhere! ) and the steady climb up towards the A58 and through my final roadblock of the day, where the security guard didn't even look up from his book as I wheezed past.

From there it's a quickish spin down the A58, followed by a not quite so quick climb up Coal Road until it levels out and I could open the taps for the final time and keep the legs spinning onto local roads and down to home, with a final once around the block to round the mileage up.

*14.27 miles* (22.9km) in *1h 4m* at an average of *13.4mph* with *705ft* climbed, although it always feels like more on that circuit.

Good to get out for an hour and get some miles in before other commitments and with the weather set fair for tomorrow, it might just be three days on the trot...and I've just notice that this ride has put me through 1,600 miles so far this year, which isn't a great deal compared to many but I'm quite happy about given the rubbish start to the year I had.
Nice to enjoy a near closed road experience on some local roads too - with tonight being the last of the festival it won't be anything like that tomorrow as the great unwashed head home, so I'll have to think about another route.

And to end, a map:


----------



## jayonabike (27 Aug 2017)

Early morning ride with a mate, 50 odd miles & back just past 12. Sunshine, no wind, a beautiful morning to be on a bike.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2017)

Lickey Hills the destination, 66 miles the journey. A lovely day for a bike ride, warm sunny with just a gentle breeze. An ideal day for the longest ride this year and my first visit to the Lickey Hills for two years. Also, my lumpiest ride this year. A more or less straight out and back route taking me out through Balsall Common, Temple Balsall, Earlswood and Wythall. then across to Barnt Green and onto the Licky Hills Country park. On the way back I varied it a bit, roadworks on the A441 so I turned left and right through Lea End, then when I got to Earlswood I picked up one of my regular routes home taking me up Umberslade Road and Tithe Barn Lane onto Broad Lane to Nuthurst and across the A3400 and the Old Warwick Road and onto Chessettes Wood, then past Baddesley Clinton House and into Balsall Common to ride into Coventry through Tile Hill and across the city home. A lovely morning out cycling only slightly spoiled by a minor belly upset.



View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/17222007


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Aug 2017)

Two good rides over the week-end plus a couple of commutes.

First on Friday was a ride with the better half from Cambridge to Ely via Wicken Fen.

Got the train to the newish Cambridge North Station and then headed out via Ditton meadows to Lode and then White and Burwell fens to Wicken and the usual route back via the river.

Glorious day and a nice easy test ride for the Planet X;

https://www.strava.com/activities/1151188724
















No cafe stop but when back in Ely we went to the Samovar tea rooms for coffee, food and some actual tea and cake.

Only a pic of Russian and Polish coffee;






Saturday was two commutes to and from work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/1152323302

https://www.strava.com/activities/1153484842

And then today was the club ride with only four of us as there was some TT's on and other peeps being away.

Still a good ride out although a bit less pace than usual;


https://www.strava.com/activities/1154633726


----------



## arranandy (27 Aug 2017)

View attachment 370242
View attachment 370243
View attachment 370244
View attachment 370245




https://www.strava.com/activities/1154633726[/QUOTE]

That's a cracking looking bike


----------



## arranandy (27 Aug 2017)

Cracking day here in the Netherlands so it was the ideal day to do a ride I've been planning to do for a couple of months. A loop out to and over the Zeelandbrug then returning via Goes and Bergen op Zoom. Had to wait for a reasonably calm day to do this as a lot of the route could be hard going with any sort of unfavourable wind.

Really enjoyable ride, in fact probably one of the best I've done over here.

Zeelandbrug













Zeelandbrug



__ arranandy
__ 27 Aug 2017






A nice restored molen at Kruiningen













Molen at Kruiningen



__ arranandy
__ 27 Aug 2017






Ride here

https://www.strava.com/activities/1154642064


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Aug 2017)

A 6.40am start this morning for a social ride from near Tadcaster North Yorkshire to Hornsea on the East Coast. Lovely weather, great friends and 121 miles, the longest ride I've ever done.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> One of my 25 mile loops nothing unusual about it normally but this time I found myself in the middle of the local tri event which was a surprise.
> 
> As I eased out of my local roads, scratching my bum and listening to the birds in the trees, I turned left to head over the railway bridge and immediately noticed a serious looking chap heading the other way on his tri bars and doing a fair lick, followed by another and another, what the, I thought and then upon reaching the next junction realized there was a Marshall there and a sign, saying, race today. Heading up the road, all the serious crew were coming down the other way on an assortment of expensive looking carbon and the air was filled with the snick of Di2 changes, whirring aero wheels and the hollow clunk of the odd disc wheel: It was great to watch.
> 
> Then as I came around the next corner I realized I was catching the back markers and people at the side of the road began clapping me. I opened my mouth to say I wasn't part of it but then thought, nah, bugger it and took the applause. At the next rdbt I joined in the 2nd lappers and found myself in a crowd heading up Thurstaston hill and for the first time ever up that hill, passed people with ease, so obviously still with the back markers. The final rdbt had a bloke standing on it with a giant Kenny Everett hand pointing the way. He began to say something to me as I headed for the wrong exit but stopped as I yelled out, I'm not in it and that was it, peace descended on the rest of the ride. I must have been sucked up the hill though as I recorded my fastest time up it in five years and didn't even notice the extra effort I must have been putting in.



Hopefully you waved to my brother Pete. He was there.


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Quick 20 miler up and down the sea front in North Wales. Another 11-12 miles later to see Rhyl Air Show (with family). Out on the 'tank' the old skool MTB with 2.4" tyres - at least pedestrians can hear me coming. Fitness is starting to come back, loads of PR's on Strava. My back wasn't a problem today, but my neck, just not used to it.



Just back. 32 miles today and 100 for the last 8 days which is the most I've done since breaking my back.

Parked the bikes on the beach and had a big bottle of Hoegaarden over a couple of hours whilst we watched the air show. The ride back was at walking pace due to the numbers on the prom


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Hopefully you waved to my brother Pete. He was there.


Well according to Strava flyby, I passed him going the other way on Caldy road.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2017)

Another trip out with my brother today. After he mentioned a few days ago about wanting to challenge himself and ride up the Long Mynd I made sure he didn't bottle out of it (what are brothers for? ).

It's all very familiar roads through Condover, Ryton, Longnor and Leebotwood then we headed up what is probably the easiest climb onto the top via Woolstaston and High Park. There wasn't much traffic about and we made sure that we took it easy to save the legs for climbing.

After a drink stop near Leebotwood Church we started on the climb proper. I needed to prompt Doug a couple of times not to go at it too fast as you climb over 1000' in about 3 miles so we made sedate progress up the hill.

Even with the very low gears Doug has, he needed a pause for breath just after the steepest bit but I'm chuffed to say that was the only stop until after the cattle grid at the top. Well done Doug!

After another breather we carried on across Wild Moor. There were loads of people up here today and we took a different path to usual as the direct route to shooting box was rather crowded. There were quite a few people up at Pole Bank too.

We didn't stop long at the summit and made our way off the hills down the Burway. This has recently been surface dressed but is as lumpy as ever under the chippings and it made for an interesting descent of the 20% gradient.

Back down in the valley we got some speed up through All Stretton which encouraged Doug to want to keep it up. That surprised me as I thought he'd be too tired after the earlier climbing. The light wind seemed to be behind us and I know the gradient is mostly in our favour the rest of the way back so we were able to press on pretty well. We had another go at Doug getting in my slipstream after Condover and maintained a steady 17 mph as far as the A49.

We had a bit of a treat on the way back when the Red Arrows flew across in formation just in front of us. They were due at the Shrewsbury Steam Rally and from the direction they were going were probably on the way there.

29.1 miles this trip at 11.1 mph average. Very pleased with that. I do wonder what Doug could manage if we put him on something a bit sportier.





A quick pit stop near Leebotwood before the proper climbing starts.





Taking a breather just after the steepest bit of the climb. I've just told Doug how much more climbing there is.





Action shot as we plod up the climb.





The view from the top of this climb.





The reason I'm not usually pictured in my own reports.





A few people at the toposcope at Pole Bank. Plenty more milling around out of shot.





On our way down the Burway. The view from near the top looking towards Church Stretton.





Back down in the valley. Last drink stop before tackling the 10 miles to home.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2017)

The view from the campsite last night looked like this




The car in the pic was being used by the lazy Trollop of an owner for the 200 yard journey to the loo and shower.

Out this morning in the direction of Lowestoft. Never been before. There were some nice lanes before we started to hit the urban sights, and then the seafront 




After we left the millpond seafront we met up with a lovely lady who directed us all the way through town and out the other side, bless her cotton socks!

Our next port of call was Somerleyton. We went and had a nose at the big house




Not too shabby. I googled to see who owns it, he looks just like Hugh Grant.

We found ourselves at a pub that Mrs Dave uses when she works up this end, but being her she wasn't aware of where we were until she saw said pub!













The water caravans chugged up and down the river Waveney whilst we ate




Health food!

We set off again, but the road was far too busy. Off to the lanes again, much better!

Then the navigation went wrong! Down a deep, sandy, flinty farm track with a dead end. We had to double back to the road. It was bearable, but then we had an even worse stretch of A road before Gillingham and Beccles.

We decided to go back to Southwold. Big mistake! It was heaving. But we had an ice cream before we departed





Back to Wrentham, just over 50 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1154882164


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> Well according to Strava flyby, I passed him going the other way on Caldy road.




Technology eh? Crazy!


----------



## Donger (27 Aug 2017)

Set out on the club ride today with 9 others, heading off for Tetbury. Didn't make it that far, as I could instantly tell I just didn't have the strength today. Was probably a bit foolish even trying to do a 46 mile ride involving a big climb up the Cotswold escarpment while still on antibiotics. Just 3 days earlier I had been unable to even walk, having picked up a raging case of cellulitis while clearing away brambles and thorns from my garden and picking up several nasty leg scratches. My legs had been bright red and burning hot, but seemed greatly improved by this morning, so I'd decided to give it a go.

@Frazzle of this parish was brilliant in immediately offering to go back with me as soon as I said I was in trouble on a minor hill that I would normally have hardly noticed. We actually managed to rescue a decent ride out of it by heading off for Arlingham, Saul and Elmore Back along much flatter lanes in the glorious sunshine. 36 nice flat miles done at a sedate pace. Glad I didn't really push it today, as I was clearly only at about 60-70% of my normal strength. Hadn't realised just how much fighting an infection can take out of you. Will stay off the bike for a few days now, while I regain my strength.

Take care everyone. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2017)

Donger said:


> Set out on the club ride today with 9 others, heading off for Tetbury. Didn't make it that far, as I could instantly tell I just didn't have the strength today. Was probably a bit foolish even trying to do a 46 mile ride involving a big climb up the Cotswold escarpment while still on antibiotics. Just 3 days earlier I had been unable to even walk, having picked up a raging case of cellulitis while clearing away brambles and thorns from my garden and picking up several nasty leg scratches. My legs had been bright red and burning hot, but seemed greatly improved by this morning, so I'd decided to give it a go.
> 
> @Frazzle of this parish was brilliant in immediately offering to go back with me as soon as I said I was in trouble on a minor hill that I would normally have hardly noticed. We actually managed to rescue a decent ride out of it by heading off for Arlingham, Saul and Elmore Back along much flatter lanes in the glorious sunshine. 36 nice flat miles done at a sedate pace. Glad I didn't really push it today, as I was clearly only at about 60-70% of my normal strength. Hadn't realised just how much fighting an infection can take out of you. Will stay off the bike for a few days now, while I regain my strength.
> 
> Take care everyone. Cheers, _Donger_.




A massive like for the ride and the effort @Donger . Sorry to hear of the infection. Hope you feel better soon, and kudos to @Frazzle as well. Take care.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2017)

Sorry, only been riding to work since my last report

However, I'm off Monday/Tuesday, so maybe, just maybe...................

The fly in the ointment tomorrow, though, is a possible visit to Meadowhell tomorrow, to buy daughter a laptop, as for some reason (aesthetics!?) she wants an Apple
That said, I'm sure I could find a way to incorporate a visit the Planet X shop, at Magma, into the trip
(I've not been to that one, only the Worsborough branch, before it was closed)

Tuesday, I have an idea or two, for a ride


----------



## Jenkins (28 Aug 2017)

A couple of rides today. Sundays without work or racing to go to usually mean more relaxed rides so it was out with the Giant flatbar this morning for a leisurely 17 miles to the local Lidl & the Sunday market for a few essentials. Warm, humid & a bit grey first thing but quickly brightened up - as I turned for home a queue of 1/4 miles of cars at the lights heading for Felixstowe seafront convinced me that the only direction to go for the afternoon was inland.,

After lunch and a coffee, it was out for a make up the route as you go along loop through and around Ipswich taking in all the usual villages of Levington, Nacton, Sproughton, Bramford, Claydon, Westerfield, Bucklesham & Falkenham. A single earpiece playing Radio 5live with the Belgium Grand Prix followed by football combined with bright sunshine, light winds and very little traffic provided a lovely way of passing the 3 hours and 43 miles.





https://www.strava.com/activities/1155140183


----------



## Stonechat (28 Aug 2017)

YEsterday was club ride with the H & DW

As the club (but not me) had been to Tilford the week before there was some discussion on the best route to make a different ride

We headed through Egham and Virginia Water down to Jacob's Well, where we turned to Normandy, then down through Godalming. then on to the garden centre at Milford. It was beautiful sitting outside in the warm sun.

Return route was through Elstead Seale Tongham, Bisley and Chertsey.

Glorious day for a ride, much enjoyed and a good turn out.

63.18 miles @ 16.5 mph, so metric century done.
Crossing the Hog's Back at Wanborough on the outward journey, particulary tough climb
https://www.strava.com/activities/1154743303/

Edit 2133 feet climbed


----------



## Biff600 (28 Aug 2017)

This is a timelapse (hyperlapse ?) of yesterday's ride. Starting in Peterborough, going out through Farcet, Yaxley and Folksworth, then Lutton and Ashton before getting to Oundle, then on the way back taking in Southwick, Fotheringhay, Elton and Chesterton before getting home 34 miles later.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVGKS2hFkoY


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Aug 2017)

Yesterday's ride. I met Andy G in the car park in Bala. We signed in and headed out to climb above the Dee and then drop to cross it for LLandderfel. We rode up Cwm Main, something the organisers haven't included for some years. Cerrgydrudion saw the start of a long gradual climb up and up. The views over to the mountains out on our left were superb in the clear air. Riders were taking it all in as were we. We hadn't been routed this way for many years either and things looked quite different above Llyn Brenig as the forestry folks had felled the forest. Let's hope it's replanted with something nicer than those conifers. So this time we had good views over the Llyn. At Llyn Bran we turned onto a heater encrusted moor. The heather is in full bloom at the moment. Gorgeous. We dropped away with a couple of 20%+ kicks upward before emerging at the first control at Llansannan. Along the Afron Aled with some more 20%+ kicks lined us up for a very steep drop into Abergele. A lass had misjudged a hairpin and come down. Some others were sorting it all out. No harm done, just a bit of embarrassment for her. We continued on to climb out of Abergele to Betws-yn-Rhos where the pub was crammed with riders for lunch. Having had our snacks and tea at the first control we decided to ride on as the pub was overwhelmed. Our next control wouldn't be too far on. I met my friend Edward S here. We'd bumped into each other unexpectedly twice recently so we had a giggle about "not meeting like this".

We rode o9ver the hill into the Afon Cledwen valley to Gwtherin. Andy was beginning to struggle. He was overgeared today. Very strange as he knows low gears should be worn on WWCs. We had a good long 17% climb up onto the moorland where the windfarm was in full electrical production. This plateau was a welcome break from the pleasant greenery on the lower slopes and in the valleys. I carried on as Andy was taking his time. Not far on my own (or his) as the control at Pentrefoelas turned up not long after. We regrouped over cups of tea and choccy bikkies - all three of us.

Now we climbed up onto the "roof of the world". The mountains were again on show over to our right whilst we rolled over lovely quiet moors. Andy was in struggle mode now so I kept pausing, especially as there was some wind resistance up here. Another gap formed so we regrouped again at the crossing of the A4212. Now it was a rolling road taking us lower and lower through lovely scenery to emerge just above Bala. A drop to HQ to check in and collect our commemorative slate. I've got a lovely collection now. Edward showed up not long after so we had a good chat before Mrs 26 dragged me away for the drive home.

Superb outing in the hills and valleys of N Wales. Quite a mixture of agricultural ruralness, river valleys and mountain scenery. And the weather played extremely nice too. With 9222 feet of ascent and 93 smiles you might think this was tough, but actually I think, and Andy agreed, this was the easiest WWC I've ridden and I've ridden plenty.


----------



## jayonabike (28 Aug 2017)

Four of us headed out this morning in blazing sunshine. A gentle breeze today which was quite nice as the temperature rose rather rapidly.
The usual mix of hills, lanes & B roads & a long wicked descent near Aston Clinton
Time for a beer now I think.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2017)

Yesterday ride . Route planned to cross the river Trent ride up the valley recross and ride home all with the aim of bagging some veloviewer squares .Out the door at 0900 up through Newtown Linford and took my normal route up Charley Rd out to Diesworth round EM airport and into Castle Donington and some cycle paths to Long Eaton and over the Trent quick scoot down Trent lane to Trent lock to bag a square . Retrace my route up Trent lane and out to Draycott and some lovely single track lanes to Church Wilne and onto Borrowash . Some more lovely lanes around Elvaston and onto Shardlow . Now heading back up the river Trent on the other side Aston on Trent ,Western on Trent and Swarkstone over the narrow bridge and turned left to Stanton on bridge .Climbing out the valley now to Melbourne and Wilson down a deadend road and back for another square , Osgathorpe ,Thringstone long drag uphill to St Bernards Abbey quick downhill through Oaks in Charnwood back onto Charley road round the back of Bradgate park and home 64 miles in the bag in conditions was fine when you were moving but sweltering when you stopped .Veloviewer score upto 19 * 19  some lovely new roads and areas found may have to cross the Trent again is wasn't as bad as people said Nottinghamshire and Derbyshire  would be but still a relief to across the Leicestershire boarder onto safe ground


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Aug 2017)

A third tandem ride of the weekend for us today, but it was just our local loop to Waresley GC. Plenty of buzzards and goldfinch in evidence, smiles, waves and comments about the tandem, and best of all.... warm weather!

On second thoughts, the warm weather was only second best




Custard tart.... mmmmm!

25 tropical miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1156357263


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2017)

Today's ride and the veloviewer square chasing continues plan to get some South of Leicester so route plotted Off by 0915 up through Newtown where Bradgate was already busy ,Groby ,Ratby ,Desford. Fought my way past a queue of classic cars by the auto jumble a few Corvettes ,Tr6s and old escorts to name a few onto Thurlaston ,Stoney Stanton first square bagged .Cosby ,Countesthorpe quick blast down the A5199 into Wigston cut through the housing estates to avoid the main roads on to Oadby and out to the countryside again past Stoughton airport and onto Houghton on the hill .Onto the A47 for a couple of miles back to Thurnby and back out in the countryside to Beeby ,Syston ,Cossington and home 52 miles in the bag another lovely ride in glorious conditions and veloviewer square upto 20 * 20 so a good bank holiday weekend


----------



## pjd57 (28 Aug 2017)

Free wheel north run from Maryhill , along the Kelvin, over the Clyde to Crookston Castle. 10 miles there, ten back.
Damp but enjoyable.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sorry, only been riding to work since my last report
> However, I'm off Monday/Tuesday, so maybe, just maybe...................
> 
> The fly in the ointment tomorrow, though, is a possible visit to Meadowhell tomorrow, to buy daughter a laptop, as for some reason (aesthetics!?) she wants an Apple
> ...



Meadowhall was visited this morning
In/out, within 35 minutes, complete with required goods!!


Over to 'P X', to be greeted by a well-known face, as a staff member............ quite possibly, the best British amateur never to turn professional
Wayne _'the train'_ Randle!!!

Those of you, who know your UK road-racing/'testing' history of the past (say...) 25 years will know the name

Then, a walk around the Towton Battlefield Trail this afternoon, with wife, daughter & two Dogs
http://www.towton.org.uk/
http://www.battlefieldsofbritain.co.uk/battle_towton_1461.html


----------



## Biff600 (28 Aug 2017)

I wasn't planning on a ride today as my legs are still a bit tired from yesterday, but with the weather being as it is and the car getting a clean and polish in the morning, I couldn't resist it.

I followed mostly the same route as yesterday (see above), but turned off when I saw a sign for Elton (I thought I'd have a shorter ride), anyway, it was a road that I'd never used before and mostly it was flat, smooth and fast. 

Unfortunately, it lead straight to the A605, which is a pretty busy road at best of times and has seen about 5 or 6 fatalities in as many months. I try to avoid really busy roads, I know that I can legally use them, but I prefer not to put myself in a dangerous position just because it's legal to do so.

Anyway, I was soon off there and carried on my merry way until *BANG !!!
*
I thought it was a sniper !!!

After 25 years of hearing and dishing out Naval Gunfire you'd think I would be used to it, nearly new shorts time !!

I'd picked up this nail that went through the tyre (Gatorskin) the tube and embedded itself in the rim !!

It didn't take long to change the tube, but it did take the fun out of the ride so I made my way home.


----------



## Old jon (28 Aug 2017)

Bank holiday? Ride anyway, the weather is too good not to. A bit warm really, but there was enough of a cooling breeze to encourage me and I was about an hour early out of bed, so what better to do?

Anywhere I want to ride is likely to be traffic bound later in the day so I sort of reckoned on a short ish ride for the morning. Enthusiasm changes things quite a lot, and by the time Holbeck, the towpath and Viaduct Road had been ridden the legs were warmed up and silly ideas about riding the fixed up a hill or two started to form. Through Headingley and up to the Ring Road, aye OK. A group of riders were assembled in the entrance road to the school there, looking very fit and sorted. I sort of waved and muttered good morning and continued. Turn left after crossing the Ring Road and ride up Otley Old Road, for once I made the decision, not the bike. Past the water tower and down the welcome dip, after the right hand bend continue straight on for Bramhope and rejoin the A 660.

All was still going to plan, and before any more uphill riding there is the descent into Otley which I have not ridden in a while. Always enjoy this bit, even in poor weather and the traffic was still pretty light.



Cross the river, number two of the morning ‘cos the Aire is crossed invisibly ( from the road ) on Viaduct Road. Then turn right up Farnley Lane. This is quite a climb on the geared bike and I have done it before on the fixed. No harm in trying again, but by ‘eck it was good to reach the top. The sun emerged to brighten the descent to Leathley Bridge and today’s third river crossing after which I turned right. Right again at the A 658 and boringly right again in Pool onto the A 659. No way will I be able to ride up Pool Bank on the fixed, maybe later this year. So, back into Otley from a different direction, and keeping to the different direction, up the Leeds Road for the easy navigate back to Headingley and the turn off to pass the cricket ground on the way to the towpath at Kirkstall. Very quiet even though it was only eleven thirty, so an easy pedal to Office Lock and the zig zag through Hunslet to home. Thirty five and a smidge miles, just more than 1600 feet of climbing and half a mile an hour off the average of the last ride. Still smiling, it was a good ride out.

Free form red line map of, err, my ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2017)

Day three of the Bank Holiday weekend, the sun shining in the sky and all morning for a ride - what's not to love?

Avoiding the inevitable traffic chaos that surrounds 70,000 people trying to get out of the Leeds Festival site means keeping well away from any of the roads out that way, so I headed up Leeds Road to Scholes and carried on through Barwick, pleasantly descending all the way until I started climbing up Cattle Lane and the lumpiness towards Aberford, getting my first close pass of the day from a fool in a Focus. Through the village and the climb under the A1(M) bridge and up to Lotherton Gates, for more descending to the Crooked Billet pub, before taking the right turn up that sharp little hill to Saxton, where I stopped by the church for my first photos of the day:






I noticed this in the sky above the village - not sure if @Marmion has been taking flying lessons, or if it was Simon Cowell advertising the return of his karaoke show next week...





Anyway, back on the bike and where to next? I'd set off with only a vague route in mind and decided to see how my legs felt. The good news is that they were feeling OK, so I continued east, first to Barkston Ash and then Church Fenton and on for a circuit of the airfield, out to Ryther on the gloriously quiet Brackenhill Lane and then back via Ozendyke and Ulleskelf, stopping at the airport gates for another photo:





Back into Church Fenton to complete the circuit and then left at the roundabout for another new (to me) road heading for Sherburn-in-Elmet.
I was heading into the wind now, but although it's as flat as it gets here there were some hedges to offer protection and before long the huge British Gypsum plant loomed large at the side of the road. I contemplated a photo but didn't bother it's just essentially a couple of huge boxes at the side of the road with everything going on out of sight inside.
I soon reached the roundabout and took the turning for Sherburn itself and started the steady climb up Kirkgate to the traffic lights and straight across before taking the right onto St John's Lane, which becomes Coldhill Lane as it heads out into the rolling countryside, under the railway line and very gently drops down to Coldhill Pond, where I stopped for a breather and some flapjack - and a couple more pics:








It's a short, sharp climb from here up Coldhill lane, which then quickly drops onto Copley Lane for a steady climb towards Lotherton Gates, and as I was passing the old exit from Lotherton Hall I was very nearly hit by a falling conker!!! Blimey, autumn is here, despite the sunshine! 

Anyway, disaster avoided, it was round past the entrance and on towards Garforth under the bridge carrying the M1 where traffic was at a virtual standstill.
The road then climbs steadily, and into the wind as well today, all the way to the M1 at Jct 47 and it was close pass central on there today - I've had problems on this stretch of road in the past but it's been OK when I've used it recently. I can only assume that Bank Holidays bring out the nations worst drivers...

Around the roundabout, with northbound traffic on the M1 below at a total standstill and onto the A642 and up and then down towards Garforth.
The lights at the pelican crossing outside Tesco were at red and as we set off I got the closest pass of the day from a yo-yo in a Volvo with two empty bike carriers on the roof!  Totally unacceptable from fellow cyclist. 

On with the ride and right under the railway and over the M1 (again) to see three lanes of northbound traffic barely moving and the gantry signs flashing away like it was Christmas. Up the hill into Barwick where some kind soul has turned the temporary traffic lights off and where I had to stop to take my arm warmers off as it had got so warm. So a chance for a final photo:




Notice the West Yorkshire Cycle Way signs? Although it's on road here, go a mile or two in either direction and you'll find yourself on unmade and at times very muddy bridleways. A shame as its a pretty good route but can't decide if it's an on or off road ride which means you'll often find yourself on the "wrong" sort of bike for the surface.

Saddled up and the inevitable steady climb up Leeds Road, before the plunge into Scholes and the eventual drop down to Cock Beck (into the wind, again...) before picking up local roads to home.

*35.28 miles* (56.77km) in a steady *2h 37m* at an average of *13.4mph* with *1,368ft* climbed and an average temperature of *19.0°C*

So, another metric half banked on a gloriously sunny day when I set off with no real route in mind and ended up with a really enjoyable ride, despite the efforts of a handful of motoring morons.
And as an added bonus I've totted up an unexpected 100 miles over the last three days, which is something I certainly wasn't expecting. Plus a bit of schadenfreude to see all those motorists stuck in jams while I just kept on rolling. 
What's not to love? 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2017)

Nice one @NorthernDave 

I too was, out there today, but in car with wife & daughter
Came out of Castleford, up the Ridge Road, then could see over to the M1 (as it is at that point), by the new junction, north of Garforth
I drove along the old road, over the M1, & joined the _new 'GNR' _(as it's named, even though it's not the original route) to HookMoor
Traffic was backing up there too, to come out at the cross-roads

We went past Lotherton Hall, spotting a decent group of _Wakefield Triathlon Club _riders, coming out of Lotherton Lane, & turning towards HookMoor

We parked near the Memorial (Dacres Cross), & walked the_ 'Battlefield Trail', _& even got them to detour down to Cock Beck, on the Old London Road





Re; East Leeds Airport, it's a bit awkward to photograph the building, with that stainless steel sign, with no reflections

Daughter likes the house, at Coldhill, when I've driven her past it before


----------



## gavgav (28 Aug 2017)

Out for a Bank Holiday Monday ride, with @Rickshaw Phil and unbelievably the first time we have done a proper ride together since mid September last year!!

The forecast was completely wrong, meaning it was disappointingly cloudy and a strong South/SW wind blowing. The wind was behind us for the majority of the first half of the ride, meaning we made good progress out of Shrewsbury and then to Uffington, Upton Magna, Bings Heath and Shawbury.

The main road to Wem can be very busy, but wasn't too bad today, especially for a Bank Hol and the traffic was all really well behaved.

From Wem we joined the lanes to Tilley, Noneley and Loppington. Things got a bit more lumpy from there, as we wound our way up to English Frankton (there is a Welsh one nearby!) and then along the pretty lanes towards Colemere and some harder climbing to Whitemere.

Next was the narrow lane over Tetchill Moor, arriving in Tetchill and we then turned into the strong headwind for a long hard section to Hordley and the deceptively steep climb to Rednal, pausing for lunch in a gateway on the way.

I knew there was a left turn required in Rednal, so took the first one and after descending the hill we arrived at the Industrial Estate......which we didnt want to be at!! I'd taken the wrong turn, so we had to climb back up the hill, but it was an important mistake (to become clearer later on in the report)

Back out onto the wind and took the correct left turn, this time, to Grimpo and West Felton, where we crossed the A5 via the bridge and kept battling on to Woolston. It's tradition, on our Bank Hol rides, to stop for a pint and we discussed the options available to us, with The Royal Hill at Pentre the favourite option. Hadn't stopped there before, but have always wanted to and so Phil suggested a detour along roads I hadn't used before, to Maesbrook.

We finally turned out of the wind again, after what seemed a lifetime, passing through Crosslanes and Melverley Green, arriving at the very busy bit lovely old pub. We enjoyed a nice pint of Three Tuns XXX (very nice ) in the sun, which had finally come out from behind the clouds, but being pestered by Wasps a bit though, as it's getting to that time of the year again.

It was hard work starting out again, after the pint, but the wind behind us helped as we climbed up the hard section past Nesscliffe Army Camp and up to Great Ness. Once the climb is out of the way, it's good flat cycling terrain to Little Ness and Montford Bridge, but the lanes were extremely busy with traffic today, rat running to avoid the Bank Holiday queues on the A5. We were a bit concerned that the next section on the main road to Shrewsbury wouldn't be pleasant, due to this and boy we weren't wrong!

I will gloss over most of the complete idiotic lunatics, but they included the second encounter this weekend with a prat pulling a caravan, who came too close to us and cut across me when the car passed me, not the caravan  (2 fingered salute required again) Then a pillock on a bike swerved towards me on the cycle lane . Bad enough when drivers are out to get you, never mind one of us!!

We arrived back at my house and the previously mentioned wrong turn in Rednal had meant I'd clocked up 62.5 miles, so my 4th ever Metric Century . Avg speed was 13.4 mph and 2033 ft of climbing. Also takes me past 200 miles for August, not often I get that mark in a month.

@Rickshaw Phil was chief photographer on the ride and so will provide some shots in his ride report


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2017)

As @gavgav has already done his report above I'll keep mine briefish:

I set out with the Dawes and got to Gav's just before half nine with the plan of heading out to do about 55 miles. He'd mentioned some gear issues on his bike so I had a bit of a tinker with the adjustment before we set off heading out of town via Heathgates, Uffington (still some signs of the sewage flood there) and on to Upton Magna. After getting over the climb along the edge of Haughmond Hill we got along at quite a brisk pace, helped a little by the wind which was much stronger than the forecast had suggested.

We had a brief stop on the way to Shawbury then continued to Wem (good bit of fast descent off Palms Hill) and onto the lanes again to Loppington, Colemere and Tetchill. Looking at the map now I realise that we took a longer way to Tetchill than we needed to.

A lunch stop was taken in a field entrance after Hordley then suitably refreshed we headed on to Rednal where we took the wrong turn mentioned and had to double back. There were a few lanes I haven't ridden for a long time plus some that were new to me and some new to Gav as we headed through Maesbrook and onward to the Royal Hill.

Pints supped we carried on. I felt a bit wobbly for a short while. Good job it was only 1 pint.

By this point we knew that our mileage was going to be well over what was originally planned and getting in a metric century was first mentioned. Going via Great Ness helped towards this and being a lot less undulating helped too.

Gav has mentioned some of the awful driving we encountered between Montford Bridge and Shrewsbury. I'll mention the BMW that almost hit me by trying to blast past through a junction and the Audi that passed us doing something like 80mph in a 40 limit.

After parting from Gav I had just a couple of miles to home, mostly on cyclepath so I didn't need to mix with the motorists much thank goodness.

66.1 miles for me at 13.3 mph average.





First stop for a bite to eat..........





........and another at English Frankton.





Whitemere. I was surprised nobody was out sailing today with it being the bank holiday and ideal conditions.





Gav at The Royal Hill.





And me. Edit: only just noticed that's my own bike reflected in the glass just behind me. Couldn't have been better if it was planned.





Took this to show how windy it was.





Crossing the A5. Everything is coming to a halt as the trek home begins.


----------



## derrick (28 Aug 2017)

Weekend rides. Saturday we did a loop of Stanstead nice and easy stopped at Mount fichtet for a nice breakfast, then back to the pub for a beer or three,lol.
Sunday was a day of ,going round the shops looking for stuff to finish the bathroom, did I ever mention I hate shopping, met up with a mate after and went for a beer.
Monday morning 8am meet in Enfield Town, for a ride out to Saffron Walden, had a nice breakfast and a very nice coffee in bicicletta cafe.can recommend that cafe. Had a steady ride back to Hatfield Heath for a coffee stop on the way back, my other half was suffering with the heat.then 24 miles back to the pub for a nice cold beer and a nice bit of grub,great weekend, we need more bank holidays.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1153301162

https://www.strava.com/activities/1156727405


----------



## gavgav (28 Aug 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> As @gavgav has already done his report above I'll keep mine briefish:
> 
> I set out with the Dawes and got to Gav's just before half nine with the plan of heading out to do about 55 miles. He'd mentioned some gear issues on his bike so I had a bit of a tinker with the adjustment before we set off heading out of town via Heathgates, Uffington (still some signs of the sewage flood there) and on to Upton Magna. After getting over the climb along the edge of Haughmond Hill we got along at quite a brisk pace, helped a little by the wind which was much stronger than the forecast had suggested.
> 
> ...


Yes I've had a look at the map and realised I meant to turn right and then first left to Tetchill, rather than left and first right . Explains why the Tetchill Moor Lane didn't seem overly familiar with me (I have used it once before though!)


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Aug 2017)

arranandy said:


> View attachment 370242
> View attachment 370243
> View attachment 370244
> View attachment 370245
> ...



That's a cracking looking bike[/QUOTE]

Thanks,nearly sold it this year.

It's currently running 10-speed as the hubs won't take an 11-spd cassette so the following is planned;

Lauf Grit forks, new wheels(Halo Vapours on Hope hubs), tubeless tyres(prob Clements again), Sram cassette and chain and Hope discs.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Aug 2017)

I'm back in north Norfolk for a few days - sneaked out this afternoon for a ride around the Holkham area near Wells.







Stopped at my favourite bench for a drink with an old pal. The Earl of Liecester no less, plus dog.






Not a bad view from the bench. A good spot for the Earl.
UB40 were here performing last night, not much evidence of the concert today except a few loos!






And a bit further along.






Headed back the quiet way.
(I know the 1 pannier thing looks odd, but I don't notice it and it seems daft carrying 2 panniers when I only really need one).






Finally through the 'Triumphal Arch'. Apparently you can rent it as a holiday let. Certainly unusual!

A fine day in the saddle in perfect conditions. Heading back home tomorrow- 25 mile ride to Lynn station, then train to Ely and then the final 15 miles back to my village. I'll be lugging my fully loaded bike over that bridge with loads of steps at Burwell Lode @Elybazza61 went over upthread (great pics) always a joy!


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2017)

Another utility ride today - this time a 10 mile round trip to Tesco in Ely as I really needed to do a proper grocery shop rather than pick up bits from the Co-op. How do I get my groceries home on a bike you may ask? My lovely neighbour came to pick up my bags of shopping as he was already in the area and dropped them off home for me. 

Was really warm out - rode out at lunchtime in a mix of cycling and ordinary clobber, namely lycra jersey and jeans.  Was a bit of an icky combo, but I didn't fancy pootling around Tesco all afternoon in full get up.  Loads of cyclists out and about including the local plumber.

Rode out up Downham Common and California and thence onto the B1411 Ely Road. Then over the A10 and up into town and round to Angel Drove via the Prickwillow Road. This was my commute to the station over the Winter, so nice to do it in warm sunshine and with no traffic. Took me just a shade over half an hour into a brisk little headwind. Shopping over, I came home via Fore Hill (didn't quite make it all the way to the top as my knees were kind of shot by this time) and Brays Lane before joining the Downham Road. The new Leisure Village was really busy and the aroma of fish and chips was tempting me to stop...  Home in half an hour too, so a good little ride. 

As an aside, the stand of hazelnut bushes I'd noticed the other day were a bust. They'd already been picked clean.  And I somehow managed to get oil on my new cycling mitts.


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2017)

I had a wonderful ride yesterday. I'm staying at my parents, looking after my dad while mum is in hospital and I have brought my bike for the first time. Last week I asked the forum members for nice road routes from the Winchester area and did anyone want to go for a ride. @jay clock responded, inviting me to join him on a ride he was leading yesterday. He and his riding friends were very friendly and welcoming. Due to my busy summer, I haven't ridden with a group since the end of the summer term, so it was lovely to have the company and (encouragement when I slowed down towards the end.) We did 36 hilly miles. One of the nice things about these hills compared to a lot I've ridden around Cornwall and Lancashire, is that they mostly quite straight so you can see where you are going on the descents and a lot of the time you can go straight up the other side. Jay led us through the lovely lanes of the Hampshire countryside some of which were memory lanes for me although I hadn't cycled them before. We went through Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Houghton, Mottisfont, Michelmersh, Kings Somborne, Ashley, back through Farley Mount and Crab Wood where we always went to play and explore. When I lived here I used my bike to get from A to B, cycling to college, youth club, cleaning and babysitting jobs etc. So seeing places by bike gives a great aspect.


----------



## I like Skol (29 Aug 2017)

Would have posted this ride earlier but have been away on hols with the family and couldn't for the life of me figure out how to post pictures from a kindle fire? 
Anyhow, back home now and have had a fantastic week at The Bluestones resort, just at the North-eastern tip of the Daugleddau estuary on the Pembrokeshire coast.
Have done a number of family rides in the estuary area and amassed a good 60+ miles of sedate (but occasionally hilly) rides with the Skol troop in tow. What I really needed was a proper ride out on my own to get the legs, lungs and heart working so on Saturday evening I set off a couple of hours before dinner to blast over to Pendine Sands and back.
I planned a route that started off on a stony forest track through Canastan Woods, complete with a couple of small fords to splash through, before taking to some very small back roads and a couple of faster roads, none of which could be described as busy. I covered the 15.5 miles in exactly an hour, including the cliff like drop off the tops into Pendine where I hit 46mph before slamming on for the left turn to the seafront at the bottom of the hill. Not much time to hang about so I flagged down the passing icecream van as he plied his trade along the flat beach and I bought a single cone Mr Whippy with flake (£2.80! ) before setting off back to base. The climb back up the precipice I had just flown down was despatched with little trouble and I was soon romping along on my trusty hybrid with the sun setting and tractors bobbing back and forth trying to get all the hay in while the sun was shining.

I was glad I had my glasses on when this critter hit!




I was probably not doing much more than 20mph but he must have been fat, juicy and loaded because he made a lovely splat as he bounced off the right lens.












Some bad images of the ride stats just to show the amount of climbing and top speed achieved 

The best bit for me is the altitude trace. This is for the entire ride out and back and the interesting bit is the huge hole in the middle where I dropped down to the beach at Pendine....





And in case you are wondering, I made it back for dinner with time to spare


----------



## jay clock (29 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I had a wonderful ride yesterday. I'm staying at my parents, looking after my dad while mum is in hospital and I have brought my bike for the first time. Last week I asked the forum members for nice road routes from the Winchester area and did anyone want to go for a ride. @jay clock responded, inviting me to join him on a ride he was leading yesterday. He and his riding friends were very friendly and welcoming. Due to my busy summer, I haven't ridden with a group since the end of the summer term, so it was lovely to have the company and (encouragement when I slowed down towards the end.) We did 36 hilly miles. One of the nice things about these hills compared to a lot I've ridden around Cornwall and Lancashire, is that they mostly quite straight so you can see where you are going on the descents and a lot of the time you can go straight up the other side. Jay led us through the lovely lanes of the Hampshire countryside some of which were memory lanes for me although I hadn't cycled them before. We went through Crawley, Little Somborne, Stockbridge, Houghton, Mottisfont, Michelmersh, Kings Somborne, Ashley, back through Farley Mount and Crab Wood where we always went to play and explore. When I lived here I used my bike to get from A to B, cycling to college, youth club, cleaning and babysitting jobs etc. So seeing places by bike gives a great aspect.
> 
> View attachment 370534


@Katherine it was a pleasure! See you any time!

Jay


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sorry, only been riding to work since my last report
> However, I'm off Monday/Tuesday, so maybe, just maybe...................
> 
> Tuesday, I have an idea or two, for a ride



Sorry, didn't really happen, with one thing, & another
I had an hour or so, therefore stayed very local


I did visit one of the local Locks, that I've not been to before, at the very eastern end of the _Aire & Calder Navigation Canal_
As briefly described/photographed HERE


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2017)

Something different today drove out to Rutland Water with the hybrid in the boot . Parked in a local village to tight to pay for parking . The plan was to do the circuit around the reservoir done parts of it in the roadie but it gets a bit rough so hybrid called off commuting duties . First up the road in Empingham to bag a veloviewer square then off to Stokes lane car park and off round the water . Did the full 23 mile route glad I took the hybrid the track a lot rougher in parts even had the suspension unlocked on some sections . Was out reasonably early so there trail was nice and quiet . Passed a couple of dads with kids on tag alongs which were wobbling on the rough trail looks like hard work . Got a bit busier around the Normanton church Section over the Dam wall And retrace back to Normanton car park for coffee and a sausage bap . Had a good look round the Rutland cycles store but resisted the temptation to buy anything just ! . Then back on the road a slightly extended route to get a 50 km ride in . Really enjoyed doing a bit of off road for a change


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Aug 2017)

A small change from just commuting for me today. Woken up by the dog after a night shift, so hopped onto the Brmpton to go to the local Halfords to collect my bargain Boardman jersey. Bought one on offer at £20 a few months back and very pleased with it, so when they were reduced to £15 online I ordered another. 6.2 miles done, new jersey cost £3.50 after BC discount and finding a voucher so pleased with that.
Look to be on track for the Strava distance challenge, 751 miles done, 26 to go...


----------



## PatrickPending (29 Aug 2017)

Another my ride yesterday...well Sunday in fact - and the longest since my broken hip and right humerus last year. Blaby - Great Glen - Houghton on the hill -- Tilton onn the hill - Alexton - Stockerston - stoke dry - Lyddington - Harringworth - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Blatherwycke - Lyddington - Stoke - Hallaton - Tur Langton - Wistow - Home. Not all good as noticed a crack in my frame when I stopped for a rest at Laxington...rode gingerly home.... currently investigating getting a titanium frame repaired  . Shame, lovely bike but I guess I wont be riding it for a while. Got a nice tow from a group of cyclists on the way to fotheringhay (around King's cliffe, apethorpe) which was nice - was rather tired when I got home. I think the previous days 13km run didn't help....still aside from the frame it was a nice ride.... Phiti - fotheringhay church - scaffolding wasn't there last time I cycled there...


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Another utility ride today - this time a 10 mile round trip to Tesco in Ely as I really needed to do a proper grocery shop rather than pick up bits from the Co-op. How do I get my groceries home on a bike you may ask? My lovely neighbour came to pick up my bags of shopping as he was already in the area and dropped them off home for me.
> 
> Was really warm out - rode out at lunchtime in a mix of cycling and ordinary clobber, namely lycra jersey and jeans.  Was a bit of an icky combo, but I didn't fancy pootling around Tesco all afternoon in full get up.  Loads of cyclists out and about including the local plumber.
> 
> ...




You need one of these for the shopping






We have one for sale in the shop


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> You need one of these for the shopping
> 
> View attachment 370649
> 
> ...



That wouldn't be big enough to transport one of my yellow sticker hauls...  Though it'd be just right for pootling to and from the co-op...


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> so a good little ride.
> 
> And I somehow managed to get oil on my new cycling mitts.



Neat washing up liquid if you can apply it before it dries on. Otherwise, get a refill tin of lighter fluid and use a few drops at a time, use a toothbrush if necessary and keep dabbing it with a clean cotton cloth until it's all out and then wash as usual.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Neat washing up liquid if you can apply it before it dries on. Otherwise, get a refill tin of lighter fluid and use a few drops at a time, use a toothbrush if necessary and keep dabbing it with a clean cotton cloth until it's all out and then wash as usual.



Ooo, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Old jon (30 Aug 2017)

Another good day for a bike ride, though they almost all are for me. Gears today, and as I left the end of the street I realised that I had no route in mind. I would not call it frantic but there was some thinking going on and by the time I turned off Jack Lane by the old library some sort of route had been thunk. Or should that be thunked? Anyway.

Navigate to Office Lock then ride the towpath to the exit on Viaduct Road, followed by Headingley and across the Ring Road, turning off right handed onto ( forgotten, so fudge ) what becomes Church Lane. Pass the church, over the dam and the next left to climb past and above Bramhope to the top of Black Hill Road. And grin all the lovely way down.



 When the A 659 is reached turn right cos it always seems easier that way, and pedal along to Harewood Bridge. Cross that and keep on north to the right turn for Kirkby Overblow, and this time ride through the village and on to Sicklinghall. There are some cracking views all along here, and gaps in the hedges so you can see them. A good thing really. I visit Wetherby all too often, a busy town these days that oddly seems to have little to be busy about except the ongoing repairs to the embankment on the way out of town. I wonder if the crew from the bridge repairs upstream are now working on this bit? There must be a limited supply of folk who do this sort of stuff, so maybe they have been very busy indeed. I dunno.

A little diversion brings me to the A 58 and more pedalling brings me to Collingham, or more specifically the bottom of Jewitt Lane. And more uphill to ride. Worth it at the top, scenery again is wonderful. Just synchronise the gaps in the hedges. A grand total of three cars and one pushchair using the road, including my bike, all the way to Thorner. The pushchair pusher was jogging and seemed to be enjoying it. Out of Thorner up Sandhills followed by a right turn onto Skeltons Lane and along Red Hall Lane to rejoin the A 58 in time to swoop down Boot Hill and wander across Leeds to home. A total of 37.8 miles and over 1600 feet of up with a grin for decoration. Great.

A map. A little plastic blob called Garmin does this so well


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Aug 2017)

Extended the last couple of commutes, and the 15 miles home this morning resulted in hitting the Strava distance challenge of 1250km. August miles 777.7 miles, or 1251km. And with a day to spare too


----------



## pjd57 (30 Aug 2017)

A couple of short runs to try out my new bike.
6 miles home from Halfords, mainly along the canal. Bit awkward , not due to the bike. They didn't have the seat post pannier rack I wanted, so I had to pedal home with my bag stuffed inside my jacket.

Then a proper test run. Just 11 miles on familiar paths.
Great on the flat. Bit fiddly getting used to the gears on climbs


----------



## 13 rider (30 Aug 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Extended the last couple of commutes, and the 15 miles home this morning resulted in hitting the Strava distance challenge of 1250km. August miles 777.7 miles, or 1251km. And with a day to spare too


Well done @cosmicbike


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Aug 2017)

We delayed our start this morning as the predicted rain was late. It did clear so I met Jules H in Upton. We took to the passage through the school and on down to Tewkesbury to ride around the southern flanks of Bredon Hill. We took in the western flanks too before heading over to Evesham from Elmley Castle. Our cafe at Hampton Ferry has had a lovely makeover and the menu has been extended. Crucially tho' they still offer their famous Bread Pudding.

Refreshed we rode up Evesham High Street and onto the climb at Lenchwick for Church Lench. Thence we looped by Rous Lench to Bishampton and on over the airfield at Throckmorton. We paused at the ford at Pinvin to watch some fish in the brook. They were panicked by the passage of a car through the ford. Now we crossed to Croome and not long after we parted having had a lovely social ride together. As I rode into Upton I could see a rain storm not far off. As some heavy drops began to fall I dodged into the new cafe at Clive's Fruit Farm. Coffee and cake kept me dry and as time was getting on I headed out again as the last drops of rain fell. Ahead lay blue skies and I arrived home none the worse for that deluge. 67 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Aug 2017)

Old jon said:


> A grand total of three cars and one pushchair using the road, including my bike, all the way to Thorner. The pushchair pusher was jogging and seemed to be enjoying it.



I've seen the pushchair jogger quite a few times on the lanes out that way and she always seems to be the cheeriest of souls


----------



## Old jon (30 Aug 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I've seen the pushchair jogger quite a few times on the lanes out that way and she always seems to be the cheeriest of souls



Have to agree, happy lass and seems to jog that thing all around the area. Wonder how the steep bits work.


----------



## xzenonuk (31 Aug 2017)

had a decent ride earlier 27.3 miles and over 1550 elevation, took out the triban 500 se after compensating for cable stretch on the front derailuer, now i gotta do the back one lol

got to northfield in portobello then up a load of hills and ended up in princes street before deciding i should probably head back to queensferry and i seen another triban 500 se heading to queensferry as well, seeing a lot of them their deffo more popular than my mtb 

over 200 miles on the road bike i got about 3 weeks ago 

edit : i love drop bars now despite riding mtb's all my life


----------



## I like Skol (31 Aug 2017)

Headed over the Pennines today to do a few circuits of the Sherwood Pines red MTB Kitchener Trail with my two sons. It turned out to be a day of foresight paying dividends, but more of that later....

We had to drive 60 miles to get there and arrived at around 11am to darkening skies and the start of the rain that was to be a near constant companion for most of the riding . We have ridden the red circuit before, but not for at least a few years so it was effectively all new to us and the kids have grown a lot since our previous visit. I didn't get many pictures at all due to the sodden weather making getting the camera out a bit tricky but did manage to catch the big lad attempting one of the few technical challenges on the course.





There isn't much climbing to do so we despatched out 1st loop with relative ease and including a bit of a play in the stunt park and a couple of runs down the downhill section our mileage when we rolled back into the visitors centre for lunch was a healthy 13.5 miles for a supposed 9 mile loop 

We did manage to snap a little vid of me doing the level 1 jumps in the stunt/jump park after I had mastered clearing all jumps and managing to land cleanly on the downhill side.......

Here he comes





And AIR,





Again,





and again,





and again.....





And at this point the amateur cameraman almost loses sight of me behind the trees for jump #5





And filming ends just as I spectacularly clear jump #6




A perfect run with all 6 jumps cleared and landings on the downhill slopes 

After a generous lunch in the café (and a clean up of the chairs we had squelched into, sorry about the floor ladies ) Youngest son opted to stay in the car listening to music while I headed out for a second loop with my 14yr old boy. He moaned about being cold, stiff and stuffed at first but after about a mile of riding was soon warmed up and right back on it! We flew round the second lap and I was really impressed by his speed when we were not held back by the younger lad. I didn't take an exact note of the time but I am pretty sure we knocked off the 2nd loop in under an hour and as we packed up for the home trip we had clocked up not much short of 23 miles for the days riding.

It was at this point that the foresight and planning began to pay off.

The unexpected bad weather had left us drenched, with clothes soaked to the skin. Fortunately I had had the presence of mind to insist we all took a change of clothing, just in case!  Once changed and reasonably dry and with the bikes packed into the back of the car we set off back towards the M1 and home. In an uncharacteristic display of unreliability my car decided to misbehave just as we were navigating the roundabout to join the motorway. Seconds before committing to the slip road I lost the power steering and then the battery light came on so I continued past the motorway slip and headed back the way we had come and straight into a layby just yards from the roundabout. The problem was obvious the moment I lifted the bonnet, the waterpump had collapsed and thrown off the fan belt while spewing all the engine coolant onto the road . There was no way I was going to bodge this and finish the journey except with the help of a recovery truck, and here was my second piece of foresight, planning and jolly good luck. Just 10 days before due to Mrs Skol getting a new(ish) car and no longer needing breakdown cover we had swapped the policy to my car as a refund wasn't an option.
At 5pm I joined the telephone queue for the breakdown service and after about 15 minutes on hold eventually communicated the problem and accurately explained why a recovery was required so please don't send a repair patrol. A few more phone calls later and by 6pm I had been promised a recovery in the next 60 minutes.
Bl00dy 9pm the truck eventually arrived!  It's a good job we had dry clothes otherwise we would have been hypothermic by that time!






Anyway, despite the challenges of getting home and the lateness of finally eating dinner we all agreed it had otherwise been an excellent day and well worth the trouble 

EDITED for typos/grammar in the cold light of day


----------



## Stonechat (31 Aug 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Extended the last couple of commutes, and the 15 miles home this morning resulted in hitting the Strava distance challenge of 1250km. August miles 777.7 miles, or 1251km. And with a day to spare too


Never hit this target yet.
Mind you , I don't commute (retired)


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2017)

I've just repeated a 16 mile route that Jay sent me, this time in the daylight to appreciate the lovely countryside. On Tuesday, I left in the fading light and enjoyed the empty quietness, shared with rabbits, bats and owls. Today I stopped to feed the horses and enjoyed the views. What a delightful route out through Hursley, Otterbourne, Owslebury, Morestead, Twyford, and back through Shawford then up Badgers Farm Rd to get back to Olivers Battery. A much sweeter ride because I'd started the day by calling in at the local bike shop : Peter Hansen, where they tweaked my gears and brakes for no charge. Great service.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Aug 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Never hit this target yet.
> Mind you , I don't commute (retired)


I did it August last year, sure it was easier then. The commuting makes up about half my annual mileage as I do it year round, and adding a little bit to the way home makes the target a bit easier. I still found it hard to do 25 miles every day though.
Maybe I'll have a go at the climbing one next month..


----------



## pjd57 (31 Aug 2017)

A run round Glasgow on familiar routes along the Clyde and Kelvin. Still getting the feel of my new bike .


That's the Weir at Glasgow green that jammed open on Tuesday.
Load of damage to the paths as the water levels fell dramatically


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Aug 2017)

My legs are still tired but I responded to John B's request for a ride. We met up and took to the run for Alfrick but forgot to jink after Coles Green so we ended up going the long way round to Knightwick. Next came the climb from Whitbourne to Clifton then a lumpy run over to Kyre where the climb isn't an easy one. We looped by Bockleton for Pudleston. It really should be a straightforward descent to Risbury but the road takes a couple or so steep ups in too. Now it was an easy run to England's Gate and the cafe at the Golf Club. Time for refreshments and more chat.

Our return route was quite traditional by Withington and Yarkhill. The ramps to Stanley Hill hurt a bit as the legs were still complaining. Then through the lane to Bosbury lined us up for a return over the Wyche. Now the legs had had enough. We chatted before parting. I just had the long drop down to complete my ride. Another one in the bag. 69 smiles and the forecast heavy showers never materialised.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> That wouldn't be big enough to transport one of my yellow sticker hauls...  Though it'd be just right for pootling to and from the co-op...



It can take a trailer too  ;

http://surlybikes.com/bikes/bill_trailer


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> It can take a trailer too  ;
> 
> http://surlybikes.com/bikes/bill_trailer



Gods, you're evil!   

I'd need a tandem with a stoker for that!


----------



## xzenonuk (1 Sep 2017)

here is a pic of the bike in portobello 

got a puncture kit and spare chain links plus a multi tool and a spare tube and a chain tool in the saddle bag, think i got most stuff covered 

if all else fails i can always hit my phone and say daaaad taaaxxxxiiiii


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Sep 2017)

A somewhat time limited ride this morning as SWMBO wanted to go shopping minus kids, so only an hour spare. I'm debating the Strava climbing challenge this month, and at 8000 metres of climbing means 267m a day. I managed 272m in 19 miles this morning without really going up any of the local 'proper' hills. I did manage Prune Hill, Callow Hill and Middle Hill, but missed Egham, Tite, Priest and Crimp Hills, so I think there's enough to do it, but like the distance challenge, achieving the required m/day is going to be tough, and the commute won't help as it's flat.
Anyway, a brief ride with the boy bought me to 311 metres done.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Sep 2017)

Ride his morning.
As I have a 100 mile Sportive on Sunday, wanted a workout but not too hard
Went to Egham, up Prune, Tite and Crimp Hills and over to Chertsey and St Ann's Hill
26.8 miles @ 16.4 mph 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1162666962/


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2017)

Good afternoon everyone. A beautiful day here, so off i went for a 20 mile jaunt to Machynlleth and back. Quite a lot of traffic today. The last of the holidaymakers are begining to leave as the kids go back to school on Monday. I was going to extend my ride, but some dubious looking clouds made me err on the side of cauction.


----------



## Old jon (1 Sep 2017)

Blue skies and sunshine again! Remember the hat, ‘cos the hair does not cover the scalp anymore, and pedal off in the direction of away.

Easy said, and eventually done, but I left the house with no route in mind. Not even a village to aim for. As ever, the wander around Holbeck provided what could generously be called inspiration and a little right to left jiggle at the end of Water Lane had the bike pointing through Hunslet and towards the climb to John o’ Gaunts. Turn left for Woodlesford and the descent past the station, Garmin says 25 mph down there and on the fixed that is pretty good for me. Left again at the bottom to cross both canal and river and heave up the two step climb into Swillington. A bit more heave and then the drop to the Garforth roundabout which today had a queue on the way in, and decided me to ride around the northern side of the place. For a change and also missing Garforth Cliff. At the other side of the town is that enormous roundabout that straddles the M 1. I had decided to go right, onto the Castleford road ( A 656 if memory serves ) and it really is a long way around that bit of road adornment. Quiet enough though. Some way along is the left turn for Micklefield.



Once the village is reached, yet another left turn for Aberford but once the B 1217 crossroads is reached and to relieve the monotony, turn right to eventually reach Lotherton Gates. And yet another left turn. Yes, the visit to Aberford was only postponed for a few minutes of riding. I almost always ride this next bit home from the gates but of course it is different every time. Not many cars parked in Aberford which made it less of a dash turning right at the end of Lotherton Lane and easier for the left onto Cattle Lane. Further towards Barwick, I waved a bus past on the climb up to the maypole, and as I reached that monument there was a lot of nasty looking spillage along the road. I missed most of it, turned the corner and found a gutter cleaning thing dragging a tail of vehicles, bus included, in the direction I wanted to ride. The tail eventually passed the thing and so did I, happily, to continue along my way through Scholes to the A 64, where a left and a right onto Thorner Lane took me to Skeltons Lane and eventually to the A 58, followed by the traverse of Leeds and back home.

Thirty point six miles in just warm enough weather. A good ride for a Friday, or any other day of the week.

One map,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> some dubious looking clouds


Really? Clouds in Wales! Well I never. 

Lovely pics BTW


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Really? Clouds in Wales! Well I never.
> 
> Lovely pics BTW




I know. Shock horror. Who would think it.. Thanks TBT


----------



## Donger (1 Sep 2017)

Currently sat in the hotel lounge, slowly being driven nuts by the sound of bagpipe music ... from which you will gather that I'm back North of the border again.
We are about as far North as you can get, and drove to John O'Groats and back today in glorious sunshine. I was amazed just how many "end-to-enders" we spotted out on the roads around Thurso, Wick and J O'G. We are staying in Tongue at the moment, so as soon as we got back I headed out on the bike around both sides of the Kyle of Tongue ... first to the West onto the Melness Peninsula through Talmine to the end of the road at a village called Midfield and then back across the causeway to the other side of the Kyle and on through Coldbackie to the village of Scullomie before returning to Tongue once more. Made it back to get home and hosed with 1 minute to spare before our evening meal . Never in doubt.
As for the ride .... Guess what? It rained. Never mind. This place is beautiful in any weather.
For once I took a selfie where I don't look stern!




Talmine Beach:




(Cows only):




When I got to Scullomie (which sounded to me like it ought to be one of the sins mentioned in the Ten Commandments), I stopped to take a picture of the village of Coldbackie ... and I swear I picked up the strong scent of wackybackie coming from a bit of a hippy shack. Having trouble downloading any more pictures, so may save some for a later post. A shame, as I got some lovely views of the wild North Atlantic coast.
A total of 24.2 absolutely beautiful miles done tonight. I'm back in the game. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Donger (1 Sep 2017)

Did manage to download a few more.
Midfield (Melness peninsula) ... North Atlantic visible in the background:




From just north of Tongue, looking West across the Kyle of Tongue. You could actually hear the tide coming in, as there was a shoal (just visible) offshore that was making a roaring noise. Shame I didn't see a single seal this time though:




View of Coldbackie from Scullomie:




A truly beautiful place to cycle. If I ever do LE-JO'G Ill make sure I avoid Wick and do Bonar Bridge-Lairg-Altnaharra-Tongue and then on to Thurso and JO'G along the North coast. Much more scenic and nice quiet roads.
_Donger._


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2017)

That looks like fabby scenery to ride through @Donger - lucky you


----------



## Donger (1 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> That looks like fabby scenery to ride through @Donger - lucky you


Reminds me very much of my rides in the Hebrides. I've been champing at the bit for weeks waiting for this chance, and it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## cubey (2 Sep 2017)

Cool and misty ride out to the Birkin Tea Rooms and back.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2017)

A 15 mile bimble for me today. Perfect temperature, but the clouds looked a bit iffy to say the least. Lots of traffic on the roads this morning. 4 cyclists, and a few cars towing caravans.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2017)

Up early today, but much faffing later (not all of my own making for a change) it was just after 8am when tyre finally hit tarmac and I got underway.

I had a plan for todays ride, but almost inevitably it started wending up Coal Road ad the usual selection of roads through Shadwell and on to Slaid Hill lights, before looping back towards Thorner via Tarn lane and Scarcroft, with the testing climb up Scarcroft Hill (aka Hellwood) made that little bit more challenging by the road at the bottom of the hill being covered in a slippery mix of water running off the fields and loads of fine gravel meaning there's no chance of carrying any speed into the climb.
Anyway, the top was reached and onto Milner Lane across the ridge to East Rigton, then straight onto Compton Lane, which was wonderfully quiet with not a single vehicle to be seen today, just two very cheery dog walkers and their hounds.
This brought me to Jewitt lane, where recently I've been turning right up the hill, but today I turned left of the twisty, unsighted and always interesting descent into Collingham, which was over all too soon and saw me turn left onto School Lane,which runs parallel to the A58 but has virtually no traffic - much nicer. 
Across the A58 by Tesco and onto the A659 for a quick sprint down to the right onto Linton Road and I spotted something that shouldn't be there - a Road Closed sign. There's been a load of publicity about Linton Bridge re-opening today but was it actually open..?
Along the nicely resurfaced road (it was lumpy as 'eck before) and another road closed sign and then two highways vans blocking the road.
Reasoning that you get further with sugar than salt, I had a quick word with one of the highways people who confirmed that the bridge was re-opening today - but not until an official opening ceremony at noon, a full three hours away. Oh no!
But he then said "Oh you'll be fine going over on the bike though, I think you'll be the first one".
Good stuff, so a quick thanks and I was off, stopping midway for a couple of photos:













Anyway, not wanting to outstay my welcome, it was back on the bike, round the van blocking the other entrance to the bridge and into Linton - apparently the first cyclist to complete this journey since Boxing Day 2015 (possibly...) 
Through the village where they were setting up for the official celebrations, stopping at the sign post for another pic:




In the saddle again and through the village, enjoying the ups and downs before taking the right to Wetherby, through a very busy town centre, dodging yet more road works and down to the Wilderness Car Park for a quick breather:




Up the climb out of the car park, and from there it's a familiar route across the A1(M) bridge and into the countryside beyond the racecourse and eventually to the Thorp Arch turning, down to the village and adding a loop on via Dowkell lane and Church Causeway, before crossing the river again and climbing up into Boston Spa.
Along Main Street and suddenly gridlock at temporary traffic lights. Being on the bike meant I could dodge it, but the queues at either end of the roadworks were horrendous, caused by traffic in all directions being stopped while something was being loaded (or unloaded) from the roadworks onto a truck.
The good news is that this gave me a virtually traffic free run up to Bar Lane, where I turned and descended down the hill, before climbing up through Clifford where I took my final photo of the day:




Notice the new *green* Garmin case? It makes me at least 0.01 mph faster simply by matching the bike 

Down the hill into Bramham, followed by the inevitable climb up out of the village and onto Paradise Way for the straight run to Bramham Crossroads, followed by the equally straight run to Aberford, much of which I nicely downhill.
Realising that if I took the direct route home via Cattle Lane I'd come up a few km's short of a metric half, I then climbed back out of Aberford and headed via Garforth, across the M1 roundabout entertaining the motorists by taking primary all the way round, and then the A642 which after a short climb drops into Garforth.
Dropping down to the Town End traffic lights it was chaos, so I filtered past the queuing traffic and took the bike path past the lights  onto Barwick Road while the assorted motorists got themselves in a right pickle of honking horns and confused priorities.

Under the railway bridge, back over the M1 and round the S bends, climbing Long Lane into Barwick and then the familiar climb almost all the way to Scholes before the drop down Leeds Road, over Cock Beck and onto local roads up to home, with a final loop of the block to push the mileage on.

*35.15 miles* (56.56km) in *2h 35m* at an average of *13.7mph* with *1,860ft* climbed.

I'm happy with that as I didn't set out to break any records today, but got my metric half banked for the challenge this month and cycled across the bridge at Linton. Absolutely glorious cycling weather as well - sunny and warm, but not too hot, almost no wind. Not as many cyclists out and about though today.

And to end, a map:


----------



## Adamskirover (2 Sep 2017)

Steady away on the Leeds-Liverpool canal today.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2017)

The forecast for today was sun from the off, but last night around 9pm there was an almighty storm, heavy rain, thunder and lightning for an hour or so. 
I set of in cool, grey clag. I had arm warmers and a gilet on, but no leg warmers. My left knee was feeling the cold after injuring it 3 weeks ago. That was the last time I rode this bike. I've changed the chainrings since, so there shouldn't be a problem....

Over Chapel Hill in the saddle as I'm not 100% confident the chain won't slip. Someone flew past me like a rocket, but they blew before the top, I sauntered past, trying not to be smug...

Coming in to Bassingbourn my chain jumped from the big to the small ring, I changed up again, it jumped down again. I can't fathom this one out. I wouldn't be out of the saddle for all the ride then!

To compensate, the sun came out, I stripped off. Then the sun went behind a big cloud! I warmed up by the time I got to Ashwell. I stopped at Days Bakery. All half timbered elegance. One of these vehicles belongs to me...





Just along this row, to the left is the Guild House





The spire of Ashwell church is visible for a mile or two, but I'd never clapped eyes on what was under the lid





On through the Mordens, then head in the direction of Wimpole, but taking a left to go up Croydon Hill. It's an average of 10%, but gets to 18. I just sat and spun.

Through Hatley and the gentle run down to Gamlingay. No wedding today though





A quick trip through Waresley, no tea stop today, then Abbotsley, then the turn for Croxton





All quiet, then a lucky break over the A428.
The Graveley windfarm was sat idle today, as windless as it gets





Over the A1198 and through Hilton to see the sad sight of new road construction. I'll concede that the A14 between Cambridge and Huntingdon is crap, but I don't like to see green being ripped up





Home past the White Swan in Connington, not stopping though.... you can tell I wasn't on the tandem. She's such a bad influence! I missed her today though. It was interesting. Most of my riding has been tandem this year, and this being my longest solo ride for an age seemed a bit lonely. I've gone bloody soft!

63 miles all told, knee slightly sore. I enjoyed it though!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1164325619


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Gods, you're evil!
> 
> I'd need a tandem with a stoker for that!


I can supply you with both.....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2017)

A trip out with @gavgav and Doug today for Gav's first ride up the Long Mynd.

He came over to mine then we set out about 10am into pretty much perfect cycling conditions with barely a breath of wind and lots of .

The first challenge of the day was getting out of the village. There are roadworks and we had to join the queue and wait for the lights which stayed on red for ages. We made some good progress once we did get through though.

There were lots of other cyclists about today and we even overtook a couple shortly after Ryton. They caught up again near to Longnor and we find that they were heading for a loop to Acton Burnell then back to Shrewsbury.

Our paths soon seperated as we headed for Leebotwood and the start of the climb up to High Park. As you've probably gathered this is the same route I brought Doug on last week. This time, having already done the ride, he knew he could manage the hill and I found he and Gav were pulling away from me at times.

After Woolstaston we reached the steepest part of the climb. We took this steady and were overtaken by a guy on a lightweight flat-bar bike who was puffing like a steam engine. Having got one over on us he then ran out of puff and while we paused for a breather and a drink just after the crossroads, he had to get off and push.

No further stops were needed by us until after the cattle grid at the top (photo stop) then we carried on across Wild Moor to Shooting Box and onwards to the summit (Pole Bank).

It was even busier at the top than last time and not surprising given the lovely weather and excellent visibility today. Cadair Idris (about 65 miles away) was easy to pick out which isn't often the case and the summit of Snowdon could just be seen.

We had our lunch up here then took the path south from Pole Bank before doubling back along the road to Boiling Well and down the Burway.

Down in Church Stretton there was a bit more of a breeze than there had been earlier and it was in our favour so we got along well heading back towards Great Ryton where we'd agreed to stop at The Fox for a drink. Hereford Pale Ale was on tap. 

The legs had stiffened up a bit during the stop but they did ease after a mile or so and we enjoyed a quick run to Condover and up to the A49 which unusually was completely clear.

29.2 miles this time at 11.1 mph average. Gav and Doug did very well. All the recent riding has paid off.





Doug (closest) and Gav winding their way up to Woolstaston.





At the top of the High Park climb.





En route to Pole Bank





At the summit.





The view to the Stiperstones.





Gav inspects the toposcope.





Well earned drinks at The Fox.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Sep 2017)

First Saturday of the month, forecast all week has been great, so time to get out and get the months imperial done nice and early.

The plan was to ride out to East Midlands Airport and bag the squares around there and end up at Nice Pie for a break at 100 miles and then a gentle stroll home to complete the 200km.

Out of the door just before 06:30, blimey it was cold. Beautiful clear skies but very chilly, had the arm warmers on and a pair of full fingered liners over the fingerless gloves. 

After 12 miles I hit the mist and it was very very misty. It was that bad I turned on the rear light and the to be seen front light that lives on the road bike, luckily both lights worked as neither light had been used all year. The mist stayed with me for the next 20 miles or so, but once it had gone it was blue sky and blazing sun and a lot warmer. Liners and warmers taken off and stuffed in the back pocket.

I went down some cracking roads, in particular Forties Road which runs parallel with the B5006 out of Smisby and the A514 next to Swarkestone gravel pit. This was a busy road but it had walls either side of it, it was like riding on the perimeter atop a castle.

One of the squares I had to get was on a bridleway which basically was a grass road. Had a nice chat with a lady walker and then a farmer stopped his tractor to tell me that I shouldn't be riding my bike down the footpath. I couldn't be bothered to argue with him and tell him he was wrong, instead I was nice and polite and told him I was being careful and I only had to go around the corner and I would turn back (which I was going to do anyway) 

The lady walker thought he was a right miserable bugger 

When I got to Nice Pie the place was packed and normally I would have just cracked on, but I really needed a break so ordered a latte and chocolate cake and went and sat in the sun. Took them about 30 minutes to bring it to me but the sun was shining and I needed the rest so I wasn't complaining.

By the time I got home I had done exactly 128 miles and bagged 50 new squares.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1164550694


----------



## gavgav (2 Sep 2017)

@Rickshaw Phil has been "threatening" to get me up to the summit of The Longmynd for a good few years now, and today was the day! 

A glorious sunny morning, hardly any wind, as I set off for the short journey up to his house. His brother Doug was joining us as well and we set off towards Condover, having to pause for a few minutes as the umpteenth set of roadworks in Bayston Hill this year.

Once through, we made good progress to Condover, Ryton and Longnor, even overtaking a couple of other cyclists (doesn't happen often!). Arriving in Leebotwood, we were back onto the A49 for a short section and then we turned off to begin the start of my longest ever climb. The initial section, up to Woolstaston isn't too steep, but then things ramp up considerably. We were overtaken by a chap on a bike here, but as we reached the first of the steeper sections, we could see he had got off and was walking up . 

We were heading to High Park and the clue is in the name, with a couple of steep sections requiring bottom granny gear, but we kept winding our way up, enjoying the fabulous scenery and crossed the Cattle Grid onto The Longmynd mountain.

Pausing for a breather 





@Rickshaw Phil with some fabulous scenery behind him





We were still climbing, but much more gently, across Wild Moor and Pole Bank, using the bridleways now, and passing a few walkers also enjoying the weather. We arrived at the summit and it was busy with walkers and cyclists. Such a great feeling to get to the top under your own steam.






We had lunch in the sunshine, enjoying the stunning clear views to Cader Idris, Snowdon, The Brecon Beacons and The Malvern Hills (awesome) 

The descent was now to come and we headed to Boiling Well, then down The Burway, getting some good speeds but with a heavy use of the brakes at times! We arrived in Church Stretton, which was very busy and then turned North, with the slightly strengthening wind now behind us, meaning we cruised at good speed to All Stretton.

We had an easy cross over the A49 at a nasty junction and then more fast downhill back to Longnor. The section back to Ryton was also good fun, with me drafting behind Phil, before we stopped at The Fox and enjoyed a lovely pint of HPA in the sunshine 

Me





Phil





Setting off back from the pub was hard work for a few minutes, with stiff legs, but they soon loosened up and we had another fast descent to Condover, then back to the A49, which we crossed with no sign of any traffic! That doesn't happen very often at all.

Back through the village and arrived back at Phil's, feeling very chuffed at how enjoyable the ride had been. My last couple of rides on the hybrid have seen it develop an annoying squeak when changing gear. Phil popped the bike up on his stand and had a look, oiling the Derailleur and the Jockey Wheels. 

I rode back home to mine and the squeak seems to have disappeared , so hopefully that is sorted.

33.9 miles at 11.0 mph, with 2188 ft of climbing, including my longest single climb of 1066 ft (300 ft more than my previous best).


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Sep 2017)

Nice little 80+km circular bimble today. Home to Bruton, Castle Cary, Longleat and Frome before heading home. Highlights were climbing the road to King Alfred's Tower without getting off (31% max grade - see Veloviewer screenshot) and a pretty descent through Longleat.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Sep 2017)

After finishing work in the early hours I found myself wide awake at 0800hrs, so up and out. Figured I'd get some climbing in, and have a go at getting the metric half done for September. The usual roads through Lyne and Virginia Water. Managed a few hills including Callow Hill both ways, Middle Hill and for the first time in ages did Priest Hill (a notable PB today, some 4 seconds faster than last time. Mind you, nearly 2 full minutes quicker than my first effort in 2014 and I didn't feel too bad at the top).
33 miles done with 585m of climbing, ticking along nicely.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Sep 2017)

Just a 20 odd miller for me today..Shoulder spasming with the frozen impinging crap..
Gorgeous afternoon for a wheel turning session..
Just fot a look at the views made it worth the effort.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I can supply you with both.....



You'd have to put them in a boil wash first...


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2017)

A pleasant ride in the warm late afternoon sunshine for me. 

Started off heading down through Downham Common and along Black Bank to Littleport. Got round the roadworks by taking to the new cycle path. All of 50 metres of it, but hey... Popped into the Co-op to see if there was anything of interest in the YS cabinet (there wasn't) so decided to extend my ride but a bit and come home the long way round.

So that's all the way through Littleport along Main Street and Victoria Street to Sandhill. Then it's over the railway, past the Swan on the Water. Loads of people there in the beer garden enjoying the views and the rays. Over the bridge across the river and a left turn onto Branch Bank before turning left onto the A10. Over the river again, then down the hill. From there it's back down Black Bank and home.

Stopped to check out an apple tree growing in the hedgerow, but I'll need jeans to get in there thanks to the nettles and thistles. Saw a stoat pootling about in the verge, and returned home to one of my cats stalking a roe deer nibbling the last few roses in the garden. 

12 miles in total, saw three other cyclists out and about, as well as loads of kids bimbling about in Littleport.


----------



## IBarrett (2 Sep 2017)

I was up early to get a couple of local hills in before joining a group for what I knew would be a steady plod for 55 miles with a cafe stop. 
It was very cold as I set off around 7:45 and though I told myself to go easy on the 2 local hills because both me and the air temp was cold, I still managed to beat my PB on both. 
So I went off to intercept the group I was riding with but couldn't find them. 
By the time I gave up riding their route backwards and turned around I reckoned I was anything up to 25 mins behind them but I set their route in my computer and set off on a chase, smashing all the hills because I knew that's where I'd make up the time. 
I got lost once, and by sheer luck a couple of cyclists I knew rolled up to the junction where I was sat scratching my arse and my head. They were heading to the same cafe near Bradgate Park, Leics as the team I was chasing. My luck was in then because they were strong riders and I hadn't given up the cause of my chase. I joined them and we kept up a good pace to the cafe, where we pulled in right behind the group I had been chasing. Result!

Double egg and toast and a coffee and I was set for the plod home.
Only it wasn't a plod because one of the guys was a strong hill climber who I used to chase up hills - and mostly lost - until he had an off earlier this year and broke his collar bone. 
So we smashed a few hills until I had nothing left in the tank so had no choice but to sit back with the group and plod home. 

All my best intentions of doing jobs at home this afternoon disappeared as soon as I sat in the chair in the sun and shut my eyes. Zzzzzzzzzz

59.7 miles at an average of 16.7
Lots of new Strava PBs and a new 40km record in 48mins. 
I'm thoroughly knackered and feeling every one of my 54 years. 

But it was a cracking day.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Sep 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> On through the *Morden*s


Used to live in Steeple. Thanks for the memories


----------



## Wobbly John (2 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> A pleasant ride in the warm late afternoon sunshine for me.
> 
> Started off heading down through Downham Common and along Black Bank to Littleport. Got round the roadworks by taking to the new cycle path. All of 50 metres of it, but hey... Popped into the Co-op to see if there was anything of interest in the YS cabinet (there wasn't) so decided to extend my ride but a bit and come home the long way round.



Spotted you as you left the Co-op.


----------



## graham56 (2 Sep 2017)

Just back from 10 hoofing days cycling in the Netherlands where the cyclist is king.
It's a shame our country doesn't have the same set up, we have a long way to catch up.
Tour van windmills


----------



## delb0y (2 Sep 2017)

Here's the big news: *100.9 miles!* My first ever 100  Been getting up early on Saturdays all summer long building up from 25 miles and today was where I hit my target for the summer. Turned out to be quite hilly - I'd planned a flattish 100 for my first ton but my planning was poor. Just over 7000 feet of climbing.

Anyway, headed out at 6:30 with the rising sun:





The irony being these first few pictures, just a few minutes and a few miles from home, were the best pics of the day!

You can see Gloucester Cathedral in this one:





Lots of rivers in this ride, here's the one closest to home, the Severn:





From Gloucester I headed north towards Newent, and Ross on Wye, and aimed for the area north of the M50 in Hereford, which is an area of natural beauty and was blooming lovely. Criss-crossed this area and came out in Hoarwithy where I actually did a gig just a few weeks ago. From there headed for Skenfrith on the B4521 which was a lot hillier than I remembered from my motorcycling days (1200cc does flatten the hills).

I worked my way down on B roads and farm tracks to Rockfield (home of the studio - though I didn't see the studio or any rock stars), then Monmouth, and on to Tintern where I treated myself to a break (never had a break on any of my rides leading up to this one). Biggest slice of bread pudding they had!






Took a few snaps of the area. Here's the old bridge from a distance:





And here close up:





Obligatory bike in front of a river pic (the Wye):





And the abbey, of course:





Then it was on down (or rather up, in terms of feet) to Chepstow, and onto the bridge:





And some arty shots:










Then it was back into the land of the noble:





Although at this point there was still 40 miles of bad road to cover (as Duane Eddy once twanged).

Thoroughly enjoyed the day and well chuffed at getting into three figures 

Derek


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2017)

Wobbly John said:


> Spotted you as you left the Co-op.



Neat 

That's the first time I've been spotted out and about by a fellow Cycle Chatter


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2017)

delb0y said:


> Here's the big news: *100.9 miles!* My first ever 100  Been getting up early on Saturdays all summer long building up from 25 miles and today was where I hit my target for the summer. Turned out to be quite hilly - I'd planned a flattish 100 for my first ton but my planning was poor. Just over 7000 feet of climbing.
> 
> Anyway, headed out at 6:30 with the rising sun:
> 
> ...




Many congratulations on doing your first 100 miler.


----------



## Donger (2 Sep 2017)

Well done @delb0y .


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2017)

So Fridays ride, sunny day what's not to like?

Well, it was my day for forgetting things. I spotted this fisherman, standing on the bank, and reached for my camera. Yep, I'd forgotten it. So the phone had to deputise.





It wasn't too much further on when I fancied a drink, and found I'd forgotten my pack. Since I was only a mile and a half from home, at one of our early ride limits, I turned round to fetch it. And I forgot my camera again.

It was quite busy along the canal, one couple I seemed to be continually passing/being passed by.






This, I thought was a rather strange looking vessel, I think I've seen it before.






My aim was the extend my ride a bit, maybe get it up to thirty miles, or at least reach the Aylesbury arm. What I didn't expect was the beauty of the reservoirs. I lived near them for a while but rarely went near them.






And I did make it to the Aylesbury arm. That lock is pretty deep, and followed by a similar lock.






The place I ate lunch, there were dragonflies flying.





My ride back wasn't so good through Berkhamsted.








30.3 miles max 20 avg 7.6 mph. Year to date, 314.3 miles, Target 500 miles

Oops, my forgetfulness clearly continued to yesterday, so I've added the bits I've forgotten.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Sep 2017)

Well done on the 100 @delb0y


----------



## Aravis (3 Sep 2017)

My ride yesterday took me to the upper Lambourn Valley, between Great Shefford and Ashbury, absolutely one of my favourite cycling venues. This was a ride which had been planned for some time.

The story is this. There is an obscure 1980s opera called _Yan Tan Tethera_ by Harrison Birtwistle. The plot involves a shepherd from the north of England who moves down south. _Yan Tan Tethera_ (One Two Three) is a traditional method of counting sheep. When his sheep become interspersed with the sarsen stones which occur at several locations in Berkshire and Wiltshire, he has difficulty counting his sheep in the failing light.






Not so hard in bright sunshine, but you get the idea.

My route took me through Cheltenham and up the big hill on the Cirencester road. The Churn Valley was as pretty as ever. Instead of continuing into Cirencester I diverted left just before the by-pass and navigated some quiet and often extremely rough roads to Lechlade. The trend was generally down but a few upward-sloping walls intervened.

After Lechlade I took the main road route to Wantage and the long climb to the RIdgeway. I think I can remember once failing on the initial climb out of Wantage. I was probably still using my Viscount Aerospace with a bottom of 42x24, but neverthess my fear of it remained. The climb to the Ridgeway features three separate steep sections with downhill respites between them. It seemed pretty hard, so I took a pause for reflection at the Ridgeway:






There is a lovely minor road descent to Great Shefford in the Lambourn Valley, after which to road climbs steadily through increasingly gorgeous scenery towards the Ridgeway again. A few pictures attempt to do it justice:














Regretfully leaving the valley, where the climb is never anything other than gentle, I proceeded through Shrivenham and Highworth to the Thames at Castle Eaton.






This was about two-thirds distance, and I was starting to struggle. I couldn't seem to find a decent rhythm on the flat roads through the Water Park, and I stopped once more for this picture of the canal lock and house at Cerney Wick. If I'd been less tired I might have taken more care over the contrast:






My faltering way continued, eventually reaching the Cotswold ridge and descending into the Stroud Valley. Life became a little easier after that and the final miles felt more convincing. The Quedgeley by-pass is not always my preferred option but I was glad of it yesterday.

With a final nod to _Yan Tan Tethera_, yesterday's distance was confirmed at 123.54 miles.


----------



## Old jon (3 Sep 2017)

'With a final nod to _Yan Tan Tethera_, yesterday's distance was confirmed at 123.54 miles'
@Aravis shame about the final two digits.
I think the dialect is Swaledale, based on nothing more than the Jake Thackeray song, 'Go Lonely Swale.' Or thereabouts. Wharfedale, I think, remembered from Ella Pontefract's book of that name, has a slightly different way of counting. ' Yan, tan tether, pether, pimp.' Celtic in origin, I wonder how it was originally written?


----------



## Mr Celine (3 Sep 2017)

Saturday's ride.
Melrose, Newtown St Boswells to Kelso. It wasn't clear where today's TOB finish line is going to be - but I hope they aren't intending sprinting on the cobbles in the square, it's hard enough riding over them at my sort of speeds. I then carried on south towards Yetholm round the lochside road, which I'd never been on before, so stopped for a quick photo. 






I then turned south into the Kale valley, deeper into the Cheviots before turning off at Hownam to tackle the Whitton Edge climb. I stopped at the top to get my breath back and look out for any bike-waving eejits. 




At this point the road joins Dere Street, the former roman road from Corbridge. After 200m it turns to the north as its destination at Trimontium comes into view on the horizon. Unfortunately only the next two miles are rideable tarmac and I have to take a more tortuous and hilly route back home.





100km on a glorious day for a cycle, the incessant gale of the last two months has at last abated.


----------



## Aravis (3 Sep 2017)

Old jon said:


> 'With a final nod to _Yan Tan Tethera_, yesterday's distance was confirmed at 123.54 miles'
> @Aravis *shame about the final two digits.*
> I think the dialect is Swaledale, based on nothing more than the Jake Thackeray song, 'Go Lonely Swale.' Or thereabouts. Wharfedale, I think, remembered from Ella Pontefract's book of that name, has a slightly different way of counting. ' Yan, tan tether, pether, pimp.' Celtic in origin, I wonder how it was originally written?


Haha, I hadn't thought of that. TBH I was pretty fixated on getting the 123 right. Just occasionally I've known Strava to shave two or three tenths off what the GPS has actually recorded, so I took the long way round the school at the end of my road to push it past the extra half mile. If Strava had reported the ride as 122.9 it really would have spoilt the effect I was going for.

There's an extensive Wikipedia page on these dialect counting systems - apparently they do vary considerably from locality to locality. It seems that _hickory, dickory, dock_ has the same origin.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Sep 2017)

Just a short 20 mile loop today, god it was windy!


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Sep 2017)

I had a pleasant ride around Wooloweyah & Angourie today, first time there on the bike, when I got bashed by a magpie. Fairly common at this time of year, but caught it on camera today.


View: https://vimeo.com/232219940


----------



## Too Tyred (3 Sep 2017)

Yesterday actually. Loop around Huddersfield. Nice speed too.






Longest local ride I've been on. It's not the nicest place in the word to ride but it's riding and that's the fun bit. 

Slightly hairy moment... car behind me just approaching a downhill fairly steep. I slowed down and moved right over but the car didn't pass. I knew there was a downhill bend then a straight steeper downhill onto a straight flat where the car could pass so I sped up because the bend was coming up and knew the car wouldn't pass there. Anyway I put my head down to try and get out of the way and get up to 42 mph just coming out of the bend.. at that moment the car races past me and was pretty close to a van coming the other way! 

I feel like if the car did hit the van it would have been my fault but I'm not sure what I should have done there?


----------



## 13 rider (3 Sep 2017)

Woke this morning with leaden legs their beginning to protest about the number of consecutive days riding (98 so far ). But metric century planned so shut up legs I'm off .Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington and out To Gaddesby where the legs finally start to feel ok . The terrain now is rolling into Burrough hill where there was signs for a hill climb more of that later . Though quiet lanes Newbold into Rutland heading for Braunston in Rutland where I suffer a close head on pass where a t*** in a black range rover overtook 2 cars at speed forcing me to stop and the cars to brake to close for comfort that one this incident put a downer on the ride .After a minute composing myself its back on the road when a car pulls alongside and winds down the window just about to give this driver mouthful when they ask if I'm ok. It was the second car that was overtook come to check on me Stopped in a gateway and had a quick chat and thanked them for their concern not all drivers are morons .This incident seemed to take the energy out of me and I was now struggling . Did a quick downhill towards Riddlington went round a bend a theres a wall of a hill in front of me . Much crashing of gears and I somehow get up it . Onto Oakham and turn for home . Knossington ,Somerby and then get back to Burrough on the hill and the Hill climb is on . Looking at the state of the riders crossing the line it looks quite hard . Stopped at a junction and watched a few riders in full flight which was impressive . Nice downhill to Twyford ,Gaddesby ,Resrsby ,Cossington ,Cropston and home 66 .3 miles hard miles a tough ride today but September's metric ton in the bag .I was over ambitious today 100km and 4000 ft of climbing on tired legs was a tough gig .


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Woke this morning with leaden legs their beginning to protest about the number of consecutive days riding (98 so far ). But metric century planned so shut up legs I'm off .Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington and out To Gaddesby where the legs finally start to feel ok . The terrain now is rolling into Burrough hill where there was signs for a hill climb more of that later . Though quiet lanes Newbold into Rutland heading for Braunston in Rutland where I suffer a close head on pass where a t*** in a black range rover overtook 2 cars at speed forcing me to stop and the cars to break to close for comfort that one this incident put a downer on the ride .After a minute composing myself its back on the road when a car pulls alongside and winds down the window just about to give this driver mouthful when they ask if I'm ok. It was the second car that was overtook . Stopped in a gateway and had a quick chat and thanked them for their concern not all drivers are morons .This incident seemed to take the energy out of me and I was now struggling . Did a quick downhill towards Riddlington went round a bend a theres a wall of a hill in front of me . Much crashing of gears and I somehow get up it . Onto Oakham and turn for home . Knossington ,Somerby and then get back to Burrough on the hill and the Hill climb is on . Looking at the state of the riders crossing the line it looks quite hard . Stopped at a junction and watched a few riders in full flight which was impressive . Nice downhill to Twyford ,Gaddesby ,Resrsby ,Cossington ,Cropston and home 66 .3 miles hard miles a tough ride today but September's metric ton in the bag .I was over ambitious today 100km and 4000 ft of climbing on tired legs was a tough gig .




Well done for getting out there, after so many days spent in the saddle.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done for getting out there, after so many days spent in the saddle.


Cheers going for 100 then stopping need a break


----------



## Stonechat (3 Sep 2017)

Did the Marlow Red Kite Ride 100 mile sportive today

We had 1 mile ride from the Car Park to the starting point at Marlow Sports Club, where we registered

I hesitate to describe the route - too much of it, we went up as far as Brill and Upper Wichenden, and down as far as Hare Hatch, not so far from home.

From about 30 miles inwards I tagged on with a group of riders from Chalfont St Giles area, until about 85 miles, when 1 went missing, suspected puncture or mechanical

It was a great help to have riders doing my speed

Rain started after the 50 mile mark, it eased from 75 miles but it was constantly wet, the roads were wet

Highlights outside the cycling were two windmills, Le Manoir aux Quat' Saisons (Raymond Blanc)
Also the ever present Red Kites
They are very vocal calling FEEEEEEoow Weweweweeeooooo

There were two notable hills, Stokenchuch #and Swyncombe Hill

It was nice for a change to do a locally organised sportive, well done Marlow RIders

All in all, including a missed turning (I had to double back)
106.65 miles (including the ride from Car Park to Sports Club and back
15.6 mph

4505 feet climbed

AND I achieved the GOLD standard time (I never achieve WIggle's ones as they don't factor in age)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1166440301/


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Sep 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Did the Marlow Red Kite Ride 100 mile sportive today
> 
> We had 1 mile ride from the Car Park to the starting point at Marlow Sports Club, where we registered
> 
> ...




Great ride well done.


----------



## Buck (3 Sep 2017)

Didn't manage to get out yesterday as I indulged in another pastime of mine - photography which meant I was awake at 3am, and up and out by 4am to catch the sunrise.


Here's one of the shots I captured. 

Determined to get out on a ride in between other jobs that needed doing before the kids go back to school, I managed to get out this afternoon for a short ride and now back, showered and relaxed.

Nothing much to say although the forecast got it wrong with the 7pm showers starting just before I set off at 3:30! Up and out the village battling a cheeky Southerly headwind - one that would stick with me for most of the ride.

It was most striking as I headed up to the hill and on past the windmills. I thought I'd have a pop at the steep ascent to the viewing platform at Royd's Hill but only managed to match my PB.

On the way back I was heading in a north westerly direction so there was a little respite from the wind but not the rain.

As I approached the junction with Horn Lane I could see a white landrover approaching the junction so covered my brakes. Sure enough he was out of the junction before slamming on his brakes (his passengers face was a picture!) just allowing me to get through without having to stop or worse - phew! I shook my head but didn't remonstrate further.

I turned up Brown's Edge Road and he followed me up - "wonder what he'll do" I thought but he passed me safely and continued.

A couple of minutes after turning onto Grime Lane the same car drove towards me and indicated and turned i across me into a driveway, passenger window comes down. I thought "here we go - verbal tirade" but I was pleasantly suprised with "sorry mate, I didn't see you back there". "No harm done. Take care. Thanks" I shout back and got a thumbs up. #karmarestored

After that an uneventful if wet ride home.

14 miles. 988ft of climbing.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Sep 2017)

Last night we cycled to Toft for the beer festival. The return journey was fun.

Today I had a beer festival head and an appointment at Thetford Forest with my young mate Charlie. Once he'd hired his bike we were off to play.

I never quite know where I'm going in the forest, and I couldn't find the two massive bomb holes that are fun to play in. There was plenty of other stuff to do though.

We managed 22 miles, the last 5 I was knackered due to yesterday's rides and beer!






https://www.strava.com/activities/1166581396


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Sep 2017)

Chilly start to the day, so warmed up with some hills for a change.... Egham, Tite and Crimp Hills done today. 270m done. Back on the commute in the morning which is as flat as a pancake, so looks like a hilly ride planned Friday.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2017)

Another Sunday with no work or racing to go to so the day was spent like last Sunday - a morning 15 mile slow bottle bank run/head clearer with a stop to drop off a card for my mum & step father's 25th wedding anniversary (they'd already gone out for the day) and a trip to the dock viewing area before headimg home for lunch & a coffee. The afternoon's ride was a simple 47 mile loop out to the far side of Ipswich and back including a bit of off roading thanks to being on the Spa. 
The Thalassa tall ship heading from Ipswich to London using engine power this morning


----------



## Buck (4 Sep 2017)

Both boys off today due to INSET days at school so said we could go on a short ride with the incentive of a delicious ice cream or hot chocolate at Yummy Yorkshire.

Set off and both boys grumbling how hard work it was - oh joy! Cue lots of motivational snippets from me "You're doing great - come on" "That's it - well done" etc.

Got to the top of Marsh Lane which to be fair is a bit of a steady climb especially for a 14yo and 11yo and then turned on the relatively flat main road heading towards the Sovereign crossroads.

Said we'd go up Piper Wells which is steep but avoids all the traffic. I said go as far as you can then stop and walk the rest but it'd be great if you got further than last time you did it (Then my eldest got around 80% and youngest around 25% before stopping) Eldest has been quite poorly over the last 6 months so I expected him to get about half way - nope he went all the way to the top as the youngest decided riding the hill wasn't for him and he'd push his bike up!

At the top, my eldest is now complaining of feeling sick and light headed. I got him to sit down and take a few deep breaths but this didn't work as he decided to bring up the remains of his breakfast and the water he'd just drunk 

I let him rest and tried to cajole him to continue with the incentive of something to eat/drink at the ice cream parlour but he stubbornly didn't want to continue and I didn't want to push him so, we decided to abandon the ride and head home so a 4 mile ride and amazingly a quick recovery from Buck Jr as soon as we got home.

Ah well - at least he is OK and there's always another day to ride.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Sep 2017)

Like @Buck my kids also had an inset, but I was required at work this morning so Grandad took over.
My ride to work was wet, my ride home wasn't. It was very flat, which is no help to me this month...


----------



## Old jon (4 Sep 2017)

Just short of 32 miles today, in weather as changeable as I have seen it. I could see none of the forecast heavy mist from home, but seven miles on and three hundred feet higher there the mist was. Not so heavy after all, but it felt like it was falling on me.

Today’s route was an easy pick for all sorts of reasons, mostly to do with needing to be somewhere else later in the day. So, a scurry around Holbeck, more or less average stuff though the temporary traffic lights on Water Lane have been replaced by humans with Stop and Go signs. One wonders, at times. Escape along Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road, across the river and up to the Oakwood Clock. A bit of a dip, past the unused gates, and the climb up Boot Hill to meet the heavy mist, which started falling properly just as I turned left onto Whin Moor Lane. Anyway, into Shadwell and turn left for Slaid Hill, then right and through Wike on the way to East Keswick and the climb past the Potts clock and along to the A 659. Turn right for Collingham and for the first time in many moons, hang left for Linton and its bridge. As reported by @NorthernDave , it is open again.



Continue into Wetherby, a little quieter than my last visit, and negotiate some back streets to find the A 58 and the straightforward route home. I almost called it the easy route, but there is a fair amount of uphill to contend with still. The mist had vertically vanished at this stage in the ride, so any steaming was just me drying out. I resisted the temptation to turn left in Collingham and climb Jewitt Lane again, though I will likely ride down it sometime soon. Bardsey, followed by the long, long drag through Scarcroft and the return to the end of Whin Moor Lane, travelling in the opposite direction though. Back down the hill, the precipitation started again, and follow the tyre tracks all the way back to home. Another enjoyable ride.

Garmin's speciality squiggles.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Sep 2017)

Inset day here at Chez HC. Feeling rough from an insomnia dogged night. My Vobster Lobster Claw helped a bit:


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2017)

A lovely 16 mile ride for me at tea time - a new loop for me using some roads I haven't used before because I needed to plan a ride that took me past the vet to arrange prescription for the girls' flea treatment.

So it was up through Downham Common and California to join the B1411 heading towards Ely and up the climb to Orwell Pit Farm. Then it's the drop down to the leisure village, cross over the A10 and up the hill the other side, along Egremont Street and into Newnham Street. There I ducked into the vet surgery, and sorted that out.

Did a 180 degree turn, back down Newnham Street and then a right turn onto the Lynn Road. A bit tricky along there negotiating the commuter o'clock traffic, but once past the Beet Club and out of Ely proper and heading towards Chettisham, the traffic vanishes, the road opens out and it's a real pleasure to ride the bends and undulations. The road out of Chettisham had me whizzing down the hill, hands on the drops, spinning my biggest gear and wearing a manic grin on my face. 

But what goes down must haul one's arse back up the other side, and the climb into Littleport is a tough one. But the legs were playing ball today and managed to ride up it well within myself this time. Now I was on unfamiliar roads as I spun through Littleport along Station Road, past the station proper and onto Hale Fen. At the end, I took a left turn and joined the A10 at Sandhill for the home stretch. From there it's all the way down Black Bank and back along the Common.

Wound up a couple of sprints in the last mile as I still had a bit left in the tank. Move over Cav... NOT! 

Saw six cyclists out and about including three commuters, two friendly chaps on roadies and one chap on a loaded up tourer. And best of all, the sun came out to play!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Sep 2017)

Up on the Lleyn Peninsula for a wee while. Today's weather was misty and cloudy with a noticeable wind blowing. In order to just get a feel for the layout here Mrs 26 and I took to some Sustrans routes. So up to Mynytho and NE to Rhyd-Y-Clafty to cross the peninsula to Tudweiliog. Not long after the signs confused us so we missed out on the SW run just above the coast. Our error took us to Sarn Mellteyrn where Mrs 26 noticed the pub for future reference. We then rode SW to Aberdaron where a lovely lady with a super Welsh accent took our refreshment orders and served beautifully not long after. We then retraced briefly but found the lane for Rhiw which took us to a 20% descent and misty views of Hell's Mouth. We then jinked by Llangian and back to complete a pleasant outing in poor conditions. I would have enjoyed this ride more if I had some energy available. I struggled. Mrs 26 was fine. 32 smiles


----------



## Dark46 (4 Sep 2017)

I have been out today for the first ride on the Orro for a while so I only did 7.99miles and hopefully will be back out on her tomorrow. Just easing myself back into it and not doing too much too soon. Still getting used to the new brake blocks and new wheels and tyres.




Just went out into the countryside with @Frazzle and really enjoyed being out briefly and looking forward to the next ride.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Sep 2017)

Bit late with this but a couple of rides on Saturday.

Basically in and out commutes but took the XLS and had a few of off-road deviations from the usual commute,bit busy on the Cam path on the way back.

To spills on the way back;first caused by a low flying Pigeon(missed me but enough of a distraction to cause an off) and then a lack of off road talent ending in a patch of nettles(roadies huh)

No injuries(apart from nettle rash and a slight calf strain) and no bike damage.

Swans on the Cam;






Coffee (and some fresh bread) at Stir in Cambridge;


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Sep 2017)

Why does it feel like every ride is my first ride in ages? Oh yes, because every ride IS my first ride in ages. In this case the first ride since the Market Bosworth ride. Quite a warm evening which is what prompted me to head out. 21 miles at 16mph. 

Luckily I didn't go on how long I was out. Some people and a dog moving what looked like around 200 sheep between fields via my route held me up for a while. 200 frightened sheep as it turned out! I had to sprint the last few miles to try and spin sheep cr@p off my tyres.

What the hell is wrong with people? At least 5 instances of fly tipping. Hunt them down I say. Perhaps it will give fox hunters and hounds something to do!


----------



## deanbmx (4 Sep 2017)

Took the Holdsworth out for its maiden voyage earlier, just did 16 miles with a stop at Costa to make some adjustments.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2017)

Highlight of today's ride was finding out that the 1/4 mile of stationary traffic was due to 14'5" of lorry being guided under THIS bridge. 

I had planed to head out to Stowmarket and the lanes around the Creetings, but fine drizzle and a few things to do around the house meant that I didn't get out until early afternoon and so restricted the ride to a trip out to Coddenham and back with various diversions taking to total didtance over 50 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1168179072


----------



## Donger (4 Sep 2017)

After our excursion along the far North coast and the Kyle of Tongue, we've now arrived on familiar ground on the shores on Loch Duich in the Lochalsh District of NW Scotland. Maddening midge bites from my earlier ride now receding and horrible driving rain suddenly stopping, I was free to go out for a late afternoon ride around the loch. This involved the busy A87 main road through Inverinate and over a causeway across the end of Loch Duich, and then one of my favourite roads anywhere ... along the western shore of the loch from Shiel Bridge, through Ratagan and on past Letterfearn to a little viewpoint in the trees with glorious views across to Eilean Donan Castle. I've done this ride half a dozen times now, and although the A87 seems to be getting busier (and faster), the shoreline road is always quiet and never fails to lift my spirits. 20.8 stunning miles, there and back. I'll let the pictures do the talking:













In this shot, the cottage we stay at is the middle one on the opposite shoreline. (I sat in the bay window watching a pod of porpoises herding fish around the loch earlier today):



















Tomorrow the Missus has given me a pass to go off for a longer ride. I was going to do a loop around onto Skye via the ferry and back via the bridge, but if it is at all wet, I think that would be a bit daft. I have the stopping distance of an oil tanker at the best of times, and with wet rims on those big hills I could end up flying further than Eddie the Eagle ever managed to. Don't much fancy doing this part of the A87 again, either, so I'm off out in the car to ride some of my favourite parts of the middle of the Isle of Skye instead ... whatever the weather. Can't wait. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2017)

Oh wow @Donger - the green eyed monster is peeking out from its dark corner here, that looks like just the most amazing ride...  Lucky, lucky you


----------



## Donger (4 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh wow @Donger - the green eyed monster is peeking out from its dark corner here, that looks like just the most amazing ride...  Lucky, lucky you


Thanks @Reynard. Hope I don't _actually_ make anyone jealous, though ... In the spirit of this thread, I'm sharing a bit of acquired local knowledge so others can follow in my tyre tracks. Over the years I've done several rides that only ever occurred to me after reading this thread, and I find it a constant source of inspiration. This one is one of my more regular rides, and along a hidden little shoreline single-track road that you might never know was there unless someone shared it here. Definitely worth stopping the car and offloading the bikes for an hour if you are ever on your way to Skye or the far North West coast of Scotland. It is along the West shore of Loch Duich, and goes right along the shoreline for approx 3 or 4 miles up to a dead end. (At Shiel Bridge, follow the direction signs for the Skye ferry and then turn right for Rattagan and Letterfearn instead of continuing up the Mam Rattagan Pass). Best ridden in the late afternoon sunshine that shows off the opposite shore beautifully. The surface isn't brilliant, but then nobody would want to race along this one, with all the fantastic views. I had to edit out several more really nice pictures.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

It's just that it's so *different* to what I have here. I think that everyone's "home patch" becomes something truly magnificent when seen through other people's eyes. 

Eileann Donan is lovely though. Have painted it a couple of times - from pics I found online, mind...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Sep 2017)

I got my September challenge ride in yesterday.

When planning it a South Shropshire ride looked like being best for the forecast wind direction but closer to the day I just didn't fancy the route and the forecast changed so that I'd be riding against the wind for all but the last 20 miles. Having a rethink I had an idea to link up sections of a couple of routes I've already done this year and try to make it into something a bit special.

I was out on the road just after 7 and immediately had my first stop to pick up a few essential items (crisps and jelly babies ) from the shop, then I headed over Lyth Hill and south through Acton Burnell and over the climb to Cardington (getting the big climb of the day out of the way early on) then turning north again through Hughley and via a "scenic" route to Cressage.

There is a reason for the scenic route. I had a specific mileage in mind today and I knew it was going to be quite near to the mark so I was taking the slightly longer way wherever I had the alternative.

From Cressage I carried on to Wroxeter (saw a roadkill buzzard on the way ), Upton Forge, Upton Magna, Withington, Rodington Heath and High Ercall. Round here I had a couple of minor navigational issues; firstly getting to a junction I've been through a few times before and not being able to remember if it was straight on or turn right. Then confidently taking a left in Heath Lanes and only realising after half a mile that "I don't remember that village hall being there". Fortunately that one was easily rectified as the turning by the hall took me back in the direction I wanted.

Eaton upon Tern, Ollerton, and Stoke on Tern followed, then I took an alternative way through Rosehill to Old Colehurst Manor, which I thought was longer but looking at the map again now, might not have been.

An elevenses stop was taken in a field of elephant grass then it was on again into Market Drayton where I found some really courteous drivers while negotiating the place and finding the right road to get out of town. My route here was "scenic" again as it went through Longford, Longslow then on to Calverhall using the route the Tour of Britain took when they visited a few years back.

Ightfield brought a change of direction as I turned southwest and into the wind to Prees. No holdup at the level crossing this time and I was able to press on along the lanes through Wixall to Northwood (had my lunch stop in a gateway near here), Welshampton, Coptiveney and Ellesmere.

Usually I'd go out of my way to have a stop by The Mere but today I just wanted to get on so as to be back at a reasonable time. I mostly followed the sustrans route to Gobowen apart from a small detour of my own which I'd forgotten is quite uphill going in this direction.

Gobowen to Oswestry is a bit lumpy so another pause to eat and drink was welcome. At this point I knew I was short of the mileage I wanted and realise now that the last time I went through Market Drayton I couldn't find the junction I wanted and ended up riding round the one-way system. Of course I didn't do that today, which skewed the mileage I was calculating by.

I therefore needed to add distance wherever I could on the way home. I turned off the main road at Maesbury and went via Morton, coming back out onto my route close to Maesbrook (passed the 100 mile mark here), then having passed through Melverley, Halfway House and Westbury, headed for Minsterley and Pontesbury rather than the more direct way. A little extra was added going through Longden and finally I headed for Condover again which I judged should give me the remaining couple of miles I needed.

There was a queue for the roadworks on the A49 and it was nice to finish off the ride by filtering past them all and feeling a little smug.

125.79 miles for the day at 13.7 mph average, easily qualifying for the Imperial Century Challenge this month but also bagging me my second metric double century.





Overcast looking from Lyth Hill. Somebody seems to have stolen the Wrekin.





About to start the Folly Bank climb in the drizzle. The damp roads and lots of farm activity means the Raleigh got covered in sticky mud (well, mostly mud). I had an issue with the back mudguard clogging up later in the ride.





Someone is keeping an eye on me.





Hughley, from almost exactly the same spot Powell and Pressburger filmed a scene for their adaptation of Gone to Earth




Moving on a bit; St. Peter's at Stoke on Tern.





Elevenses stop. The elephant grass is doing well near Market Drayton.





Prees.





Very narrow lane en-route to Gobowen. Glad I didn't meet any other vehicles here.





The Brieddens from just south of Melverley.


----------



## Nomadski (5 Sep 2017)

Did quite a few rides I haven't updated here, but a week ago was down in London to do 3 of the '100 climbs' and on one got some nice photos...for the record White Downs was closed halfway up so will need another visit! Another rider commented on Strava that they skipped past the barrier and it was fine...D'oh. Also did a nice ride into London looking for a new 11 speed jockey wheel. (BTW York's Hill and Toy's Hill are both evil).









































https://www.strava.com/activities/1153311328


----------



## Nomadski (5 Sep 2017)

Yesterday went out with a work mate, the plan being to show him 5 of the loveliest miles I have found in north Manchester - the trail through Drinkwater Park, Waterdale, Hurst Wood and Outwood Country Park, exclusively via canal paths and cyclelanes.











To get there from South Manchester was trickier than planned as the canal path was shut at Exchange Quay so needed a little more navigation to get us back on track, whereupon more canal blockages were found near the Camponile.

Eventually getting to Radcliffe, the route to Bolton was easy bar one point where a wrong turning took us down a massive hill, and I realised we should have gone over the cycle bridge waaaaaaaay above our heads. So either we climbed the big hill, or we took the easy stairwell. Turns out the easy stairwell was greasy, slippery cobblestones. Joe in his trainers made much shorter work than I could in my cycling shoes!






The foot / cycle bridge was very high, there was another one a half mile later.






After cyling thru south Bolton we hit a park and the last 16 miles were all trails and canal paths. In fact the whole route had probably a sum total of 3 miles of on road shared with traffic and most of that was unplanned with the diversions we took, the other 35 miles of canals / park trails / dedicated cycle lane.

Passed by this nice little place on the loop back.






38.7 miles, was a great ride, and once I work out a better way of traversing Salford Quays will be doing again sometime.







https://www.strava.com/activities/1167989742


----------



## Buck (5 Sep 2017)

The nights are really drawing in now but I was keen to get out and even though the last of the light was near when setting off I still decided to get out.

I planned my usual c.45 minute loop partly because of time limits and also,familiarity with the quieter country roads. The only down side was that most of the roads were unlit and it would be a test for my Hope front light!

It faired well but was outclassed by a pair of riders coming towards me on Spicer House Lane - they were riding side by side and at first I thought it was a car with Xenons coming towards me 

There's something quite exhilarating about riding at night and overall an enjoyable ride.

11.2 miles and 840ft of climbing


----------



## Donger (5 Sep 2017)

Well, I said I was going out today, "whatever the weather", and that's exactly what I did. The forecast was looking pretty bleak for Skye & Lochalsh this week so, despite the rain, I just went for it and drove out onto the Isle of Skye, where I parked up in a lay-by at Sconser. This was the exact point that I had ridden to 3 years previously, so it felt like I would be joining up the dots in a way. I headed off westwards across the island past the Raasay ferry terminal, along Loch Sligachan, past the old bridge at Sligachan and on through the Cuillin Hills to Carbost. Not that you could see any hills, that is. After only a mile, I had to pull over to put my rain jacket on, and it got wetter and wetter from there on. No photos of the outward journey as, frankly, you couldn't see very much anyway. By the time I dropped down past the Talisker Distillery in Carbost and stopped for a drink by the pier, I was a pretty soggy sight:




I had made quite good time, though, and (miracle of miracles) it suddenly stopped raining. After climbing my way back up from Carbost I allowed myself a small diversion up Glen Brittle towards the back of the Black Cuillins. This is another of my very favourite roads anywhere, and I'd always wanted to ride it. I went a couple of miles up the road before turning tail for Sconser .... but not before meeting this bonnie beastie:




With the amount of rain that had just fallen, and the sun making an appearance at last, the road began to sparkle brilliantly, contrasting nicely with the brooding Black Cuillins in the background. This is a magical place:




Did the return journey without the rain top and with a gentle following breeze. Very enjoyable return. I've seldom really enjoyed riding A roads before, but the A863 through the Cuillin Hills is a notable exception:




By the time I got back to the old bridge at Sligachan (one of the biggest tourist attractions on the island), the hills had emerged from the clouds, and the tourist tap had well and truly been turned on.




... A beautiful place, when you can see it:




By the time I got back onto the A87 coast road, the traffic had picked up considerably since my outward ride. Still not too bad, though, and there were great views of the island of Raasay ahead to the East. In this one you can see the distinctive outline of the extinct volcano, Dun Caan, on the skyline:




What a great little ride. *26.3 miles* done, coast to coast to coast. Got back to the cottage by lunchtime, and had a great afternoon out in the car with Mrs Donger in the best of the weather. Whatever happens weather-wise from now on, that's three great rides and 71 beautiful miles I'll remember for a long time. Well worth lugging the bike up here for the week.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

Oooo, a Highland Coo!


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> Well, I said I was going out today, "whatever the weather", and that's exactly what I did. The forecast was looking pretty bleak for Skye & Lochalsh this week so, despite the rain, I just went for it and drove out onto the Isle of Skye, where I parked up in a lay-by at Sconser. This was the exact point that I had ridden to 3 years previously, so it felt like I would be joining up the dots in a way. I headed off westwards across the island past the Raasay ferry terminal, along Loch Sligachan, past the old bridge at Sligachan and on through the Cuillin Hills to Carbost. Not that you could see any hills, that is. After only a mile, I had to pull over to put my rain jacket on, and it got wetter and wetter from there on. No photos of the outward journey as, frankly, you couldn't see very much anyway. By the time I dropped down past the Talisker Distillery in Carbost and stopped for a drink by the pier, I was a pretty soggy sight:
> View attachment 371964
> 
> I had made quite good time, though, and (miracle of miracles) it suddenly stopped raining. After climbing my way back up from Carbost I allowed myself a small diversion up Glen Brittle towards the back of the Black Cuillins. This is another of my very favourite roads anywhere, and I'd always wanted to ride it. I went a couple of miles up the road before turning tail for Sconser .... but not before meeting this bonnie beastie:
> ...



Cracking photo's Looks like somewhere for me to take the van in future.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Sep 2017)

Well the aching legs from Sunday's ride had eased a little so decided I was ready for another ride

Decided on my Bushy Park Loop route.It is at least flat.

After a while realised I was going quite well so upped my pace a little

Route is along the river, Laleham, Shepperton, Lower Sunbury, Hampton and Hampton Court
Through Bushy Park, Hampton Hill, Hanworth, Outskirts of Feltham, missed out a bit as there were roadworks.
21.7 miles at 17.5 mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/1170811013

Feeling good so ready for more action


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Sep 2017)

It seemed like a good idea to try some further explorations hereabouts. There is an amazing Iron Age hill fort near here so a little ride to spy the land was the plan. Off out we went for Rhyd-y-Clafdy. We met another couple on bikes looking a tad lost. We advised as best we could being strangers to these parts ourselves. Past Llannor we ourselves took a wrong turning but we soon rectified that to take a lovely wee lane to Rhos-Fawr. Our route then looped west but eventually we began the climb towards Yr Eifl with the right hand peak being the one with the hill fort. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tre'r_Ceiri We'll return to climb on foot. Now we dropped away to Morfa Nefyn for some refreshments. Here we met our cycling couple again!

Replenished we took to more lovely lanes southwards to cross the peninsula. What a lovely network of lanes there are here. Plenty of variety for sure. We dropped easily to Porth Neigwl (Hell's Mouth) where we took to our feet to have a look at the beach. Lovely spot and the wind was just right for some waves for the few boogie boarders who had turned out. Mrs 26 decided on a shortcut whilst I wanted a quick look at Abersoch. She picked the harder hill! Abersoch was quite a busy wee place and guess who I saw again? Yep, the cycling couple! Back at base Mrs 26 hadn't turned up despite her shorter route. So I went back to check all was well. Indeed it was, she'd been sightseeing at the little church in Llangian. So I got to climb that tough hill too.

Nice wee ride today. Felt rather more like it today after my last attempt. Mrs 26 enjoyed it all too. 41 smiles today.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Sep 2017)

The weather stayed fine for a ride after work, 30 miles, 17.1 av. My legs have been feeling tired of late but felt ok tonight. Lovely ride to Naburn Marina on the outskirts of York and back via Appleton Roebuck and Bilbrough.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2017)

Wasn't feeling so great today, but decided that a nice wee ride would rectify things somewhat. And it did. 

Popped out after tea to do my usual 14 mile Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely loop, taking advantage of the fact that the wind had dropped markedly. It was still a bit chilly, so decided to throw my rediscovered Raleigh Banana jersey over a base layer. The sun was trying to poke through the clouds though, which made for some dramatic skies.

Despite feeling a bit bleurgh, the legs were cooperating, so I made good time on my way through Downham and Way Head. Stopped on the far side of Way Head to scout out an apple tree I saw growing in the hedgerow last time I was this way. It's still got beautiful big red apples on it - and I found out the reason why. It's on the far bank of a six foot ditch filled with mud and brambles. So no chance of going scrumping.  Ho hum...

Anyways, after that it was the climb into Coveney (still had gears left for a change) before dropping down the other side of the hill towards Ely. The hedgerows near the vets are still loaded with goodies. Stopped for a moment to pop my rear light on before joining the A10 for the one junction as by now the light was starting to fade. From there it's the drag up to Orwell Pit Farm and back into Downham.

Was rather gutted to see they'd cut down the six remaining "Seven Sisters" - a stand of aspens that have been a local landmark since forever. One came down in Storm Doris earlier in the year, but now they're all gone. 

Just a bit further on, barely a mile and a half from home, I almost got wiped out by a twonk in a grey estate.  I was riding a strong primary prior to making a right turn. Looked over my shoulder; there was a car coming up behind, but not particularly quickly, so I move out and I signal the right turn clearly. Just as I'm making the turn, he overtakes me.  Had to swerve the other way to avoid going into the side of him. Got a serious wobble on, but somehow managed not to hit the deck. Grrrr...

Saw nine other cyclists while out and about. Got overtaken three times, but overtook two others, so not too embarrassing.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Why does it feel like every ride is my first ride in ages? Oh yes, because every ride IS my first ride in ages.



Just to prove myself wrong I went out again last night. Same route but conditions breezier and cooler. I couldn't get going and just felt slow. A guy went past and I struggled and wheezed onto his wheel for half a mile or so. I was riding that Struggle Bus! He was tonking along though 20mph+ even up the hills and I had 20 odd years extra on him. 

I must have warmed up or got a bit of a tail wind as I went better on the second half of the ride. Once I have the squeaky bum bit out of the way, (getting across the M54 J3 roundabout) I can relax a bit and let the pedals turn. I even big ringed it (53) through Cosford. I then got my first puncture in ages and had to stop to replace the tube. The new tube had at least 3 patches already on it! Ten minutes later I was on my way again.

No sheep on the road this time and over all I was 91 seconds faster than Monday!


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Sep 2017)

After another silly o'clock finish at work this morning, I was up just before lunch, so had breakfast and headed out. Todays target was 318m of climbing to get me to 25% complete on the Strava challenge. Somewhat surprised myself, getting home after 27 miles with 534m done 2214m down, 5786 to go..
Long ride planned tomorrow, need an hour in the garage to get the wet bike ready as it looks like I'll need it


----------



## pjd57 (7 Sep 2017)

Had a few days off . Pram pushing duty called.
Got out to Asda earlier. Even managed to forget the note , so I had to go twice.
I just wish it was a bit further away now.


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Sep 2017)

A belated post 

I rode my first audax on Sunday, the Moira East Midlands Forest 207 km. Out the house at 7:30am for the 2 mile ride to the starting point to meet up with a couple of mates, Rob and Martin. The event started at 8am with 3 cafe stops en route at 30+ mile intervals to get your card marked as proof of the ride. The ride took in some wonderful countryside around Leicestershire, Rutland and Northamptonshire. I managed to do 217.3 km (135 miles) from door to door in 8 hours and 30 minutes riding time, but I was out of the house for 10 hours and 50 minutes.... When I got home the mrs just shook her head .

Great ride 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Sep 2017)

Todays plan was simple, get my metric century challenge ride done. The forecast said rain, so I got the wet bike ready last night, and was all set to go.
Phone call at just after 8 o'clock changed my plans, and most of the morning spent doing family stuff, so didn't get out until about 11 ish. Chasing the hills still, I did a few loops of St Annes where the rain started. Jacket on, and off towards Callow Hill. Rain got steadily heavier, and by the time I got home on 21 miles and 353m of climbing I was soaked through (the bottom half anyway, the Endura jacket kept then top dry).
Have to have another go at the metric century next week.


----------



## Old jon (8 Sep 2017)

It was persisting down this morning, so I reckoned it was time to check out the jacket I bought in Sweden earlier this year. My Swedish is almost as bad as my Inuit, but I was told the jacket was rainproof. Sort of. Twenty nine showery miles later, my friend told me true. Rain proof, breathes well and if you discount the cost of the flights, cheap as well. The name, Astral, does not inspire confidence, but who cares?

This is supposed to be about a ride. And ride I did, starting with the shuffle around Holbeck and crossing the river at Crown Point Bridge. The traffic still snarls and tangles on the way to Eastgate but once on Regent Street things unknot and relatively peaceful riding returns. Roseville and Roundhay Roads, uphill in the rain to the clock at Oakwood. About half my rides start this way and the ruts the bike leaves in the road are becoming something to complain about. Maybe. On the fixed again, so Boot Hill is quite an effort. It is good to reach the top, beyond the Ring Road, for the flat stretch to Red Hall Lane and breathing almost returns to normal. Turn right and carry on to Thorner Lane, left there to ride down Sandhills and through Thorner. The stiff climb up Church Hill is followed by that mostly dropping road to what I sometimes think of as Bramham Park’s back gate. I am sure his ( bleep bleep ) lordship will have another name for it. All the way to Bramham itself and a mistake. I had thought to leave the village and head south, paralleling the A 1M to Bramham crossroads, but the bike decided to turn left onto the road to Clifford. Oh well, one direction is as good as another, keep pedalling. Boston Spa is next and I resisted turning right, towards Tadcaster. The turn to the left brought me to Wattle Syke, a name much older than the roundabouts it now graces. A few years back, 2007( ? ) some archaeological finds seemed to indicate Roman and even iron age settlements in the area. Bet they were more fun than roundabouts.



So, there I am on the A 58 at Collingham, still showery weather and the new jacket working well. The grey cell stopped navigating and instinct said ‘Ride home’. OK, carry on where the front wheel is pointing. On this road, Collingham has not extended at all in fifty years or so. The village starts at the end of Wattle Syke and ends at Crabtree Green. Yup, the north side of the road has seen some house building, most of which is almost invisible behind trees. Hmm, is this an accurate memory? Anyway, the ride is about the same, Bardsey next, and the drop to where the railway bridge used to be. Followed by that climb through Scarcroft. I think wet weather discourages diversions, certainly for me. I had the time, nowt amiss with the bike, all I had to do was turn onto a different road of which there are a few. Must do better. After the big whizz and the ride past Oakwood Clock again, it is time to traverse Leeds centre and the similar traffic mess by the bus station. It is different from the opposite direction, and for some reason there was an unrecognisable horn concerto being rehearsed. It brought a smile to me, which stayed in place all the rest of the way home.
The map. Another reason to divert more . . .






Oh dear, I did the same route in January!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2017)

Buck said:


> The nights are really drawing in now but I was keen to get out and even though the last of the light was near when setting off I still decided to get out.
> 
> I planned my usual c.45 minute loop partly because of time limits and also,familiarity with the quieter country roads. The only down side was that most of the roads were unlit and it would be a test for my Hope front light!
> 
> ...



I can't quite see them from home, but can see them from the top two floors at work. (PGH), & even though we're at the opposite side of Wakefield, if it's fairly clear/sunny, I can see whether the blades are turning
I've ridden around there a lot of times, been almost stuck in snow, on Dearne Dyke Lane, when I had my Discovery (on good tyres, & yes, I was familiar with bad road conditons), & have run around there, on the 'Thirlstone Chase' fell-race








Donger said:


> but not before meeting this bonnie beastie:
> View attachment 371965




I sometimes pass a field of them, on one of my regular routes
Others may know where I refer to


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2017)

Should have added

Day-Off tomorrow
Thus, hopefully (after a ParkRun), I'll be having a ride, & will report back - with photos
As per....
Battlefields & Airfields

Red House & Humber Head


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2017)

With rain forecast foe the second half of the day we Decided to get on with it.
Not early early, but early enough to call it early.
We both opted for short sleeves and bib shorts, and although it was a touch chilly for the first 10 minutes we survived! There were many cyclists out in longs today, wimps!
We were headed for Thriplow. This would usually mean Chapel Hill, but I pointed us in a westerly direction for Bourn and Longstowe before heading south on the A1198. We turned for Old Wimpole. We've not been in this direction for ages. Wimpole seemed very busy, even before 10am. 

Into Orwell and there seemed to be some sort of community ride setting off from the church, we exchanged greetings. Out of the village toward Barrington is a bit of road that Jo hates when we come the other way, it's a bugger with a permanent headwind. We wafted along at 25mph with no effort.

On through Shepreth and Fowlmere, still chilly in the shade but glorious in the sun. After Thriplow we went through Newton then on to Great Shelford where we stopped at Days bakery. Last week I stopped at their shop in Ashwell. Good croissants and tea!






Then I needed the loo..... an emergency dash was made to Scotsdales garden centre. A close call!

Back through Newton and Haslingfield and then on to Barton. The next village is Comberton. 

"I take it we're turning right at the roundabout?" enquirer the poor old stoker.
"Yup"

Long Road. A steady, draggy up, then at the top of it you're level with the give way line about 3/4 of a mile away, but you have to go down the big dip first, then up the other side. It looks worse than it is. We styled it!

Back to Hardwick. 40 miles.

Within 20 minutes it was peeing down. Right now it's peeing down, plus thunder and lightning. Well timed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1175385179


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Sep 2017)

The forecast for today was mixed, with a distinct lack of agreement between forecasters.
_Most_ suggested a better start to the day, with showers late morning and into the afternoon which was confirmed by the usually reliable and always lovely Louise Lear on the telly this morning.

So I was out of the door at 8, with a mind to have a quick run to Otley and back, adding a bit on somewhere to round it up to a metric half and be back home before the deluge. Well, we all know what they say about plans don't they?

Short sleeved top and bib shorts, with arm and knee warmers again - cooler definitely but not yet cool enough for longs and before I knew it I was on my way up Coal Road and the usual mix of fast and slow into Shadwell, the climb up to Slaid Hill lights and the wiggle onto Wigton Lane. Where it started raining...
Oh well, it was fairly light so I just carried on, but within a few hundred yards it had got heavy enough for me to stop under a tree and get my shower-proof jacket on. Back on the road and onward to Harrgogate Road, crossing it at Alwoodley Gates and the steady general up-ness along Alwoodley Lane through steadily heavier rain. Perhaps wearing sunglasses had been a bit optimistic?

At the King Lane junction I looked in an Otley-esque direction and saw nothing but rain, so I decided on a bit of variety and turned left towards the brightness.
Dropping down King Lane someone might have set off the speed activated sign and got the sad face... before the climb up the other side, past the school and then the drop down to the Ring Road roundabout which I timed to perfection and the climb up King Lane where the rain had all but stopped, onto what must be the worst surfaced roundabout in town before heading onto Stonegate Road and the fast descent into Meanwood before taking a right into Grove Road heading for Headingley.
My plan at this point had been to pick Otley Road up in Headingley and strike out for Otley again, but in the length of Grove Road the weather changed again from almost dry to monsoon 
So at the Otley Road junction I decided to head left, towards Leeds.
I've never ridden down Otley Road before and while it was busy all the motorists were well behaved - which might have something to do with it being home to West Yorkshire Police's close pass initiative?
Anyway, I was soon crossing Woodhouse Moor on the narrowest cycle lane I've ever encountered and the rain kept falling so I just carried on into the city centre, eventually dropping onto the Headrow, where I stopped for the only pic of the day at Dortmund Square where the fat bloke is still carrying that barrel of beer:





Back on the bike, down the Headrow and onto Vicar Lane before taking New York Street out past the bus station onto York Street and took my life in my hands cycling across the Marsh Lane intersection in front of the Kremlin and getting onto CS1 (previously CSH or the Cycle Superhighway) which runs east next to the A64.
Dodging the bus stops and overgrowing foliage I was soon up the hill and through the frankly appalling section at Torre Road where the CSH simply stops and you have to spot where it restarts on the other side of the road across two pelican crossings, before taking the better section to Shaftesbury lights where it all goes a bit wrong again, as it does at the Gipton Approach junction (I just went on road here rather than taking the tortuous twisting cycleway through multiple pelican crossings) and up past Killingbeck, dodging a huge amount of oil leaking from a bus in the bus lane onto the CSH (reported once I got home).
At the Melbourne roundabout I used the pedestrian crossing to get across the dual carriageway (there seems to be no alternative?) and heading up Cross Gates Road, dodging the cars parked in the cycle lane, round the roundabout and through Cross Gates, before taking local roads up to home with a final loop to push the mileage on a bit.

*21.15 miles* (34.03km) in *1h 36m* at an average of *13.2mph* with *1,085ft* climbed

Not what I'd planned, but I'll take that. Much more urban than my rides normally are, but I was happy to get a decent mileage in given the weather and I'd ridden some new roads, including completing the eastern side of the CSH (CS1) which I'll comment further on in it's own thread over in Advocacy...
Surprisingly for the amount of urban riding, I had no problems at all with motorists today which made a nice change.

And to end, a map:


----------



## Old jon (9 Sep 2017)

Two rainy mornings on the trot, how unusual is that? About as unusual as me riding two days on the trot. I suppose I should have expected it. For some reason, a ride today was seen to be needed and the mind would have it no other way. The way you automatically put on the clothes, pick up the shoes. Even the food you eat for breakfast. I just accepted the inevitable . . .

I wheeled the geared bike out and pedalled away, the route decided and the bike better trained than the fixed, so I ( sort of ) knew where I would be riding. Office Lock was the escape route from Holbeck’s strange concept of ‘Urban Village’ and on to the towpath for the ride to Viaduct Road, ride down there and cross the River Aire. There are few bits of Leeds any lower, so it makes sense to be riding uphill after that, all the way to Headingley and beyond. West Park Ring Road crossed, and bear left onto Otley Old Road which continues climbing for a while longer up to the water tower. A bit of a descent until the next left turn, towards Bramhope Moor and the sight of the big aeroplane park that is Leeds and Bradford Airport. More uphill, and a little more to reach the A 658 and turn right for Harrogate and a pretty good ride down Pool Bank.



At the bottom, continue to cross the River Wharfe, there is a convenient bridge, then turn left on the road to Leathley. Another left a way further on is to Leathley Bridge, over the River Washburn and then that long climb up to Farnley. Oh, the rain had stopped. Anyway, into Otley, swoopy downhill is fun, and enjoy the traffic choked streets of a market day. Not that bad, and the rest is always welcome, before starting the ride up the Leeds Road ‘cos I do not think the Old Chevin will be ridden up by me just yet. I glanced to the left, halfway to the Dyneley Arms and saw that the other side of the valley was hidden under rain. The sort of rain you know you are about to be hidden under. Soon. Makes a change, anyway, I sometimes feel as if I know that road too well. A few cyclists around, one sheltering under trees in Bramhope and two cheerful couples riding away from Leeds. Just after the Parkway Hotel I was passed by a silent and speedy rider, just before that one vanished in the distance I was passed again, but only just. This one stayed in sight, and I freewheeled past on the descent to the lights at Headingley, and at the second set I turned right for the drop to Kirkstall and the towpath back to Office Lock. A bit of roadwork dodging and a gentle wander through a bit of Hunslet saw me back home 31.7 miles after leaving, and also after 1760 feet of ascent, said the Garmin. Good enough for a smile.

The map is wet, handle with care


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2017)

So after reaching 100 days cycling on Tuesday I've had 3 days off the bike so I would be in good shape for today's attempt at September's Imperial ton . So not amused when I woke this morning with a tight calf hobbled about getting breakfast thinking what to do ? . Decided to give it to off at 0700 and didn't feel to bad on the bike except for standing climbing which hurt a bit . Ride to the start of a charity ride called the tour de Leicestershire 80 mile route so an extended route of 14 miles from home to Desford . Stood chatting to few people then nipped loo and everyone had lined up for the start so I found myself near the back Off in waves of 20 people so a few minutes before I was off by the time I got to Lindridge lane all I could see for a mile was cyclists a nice sight . Up over the local hills of Ulverscoft passing loads of riders .The ride attracts quite a few occasional riders doing the shorter route for Charity who were finding the hills tough .Swithland ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Rearsby ,Queniborough ,Barkby ,Beeby and Hungarton and the first good stop . Coffee pastry's and home made cakes . When I did this ride last year I was sodden due to rain so nice to enjoy the stop . Back on the bike Ingarsby where we crossed the A46 I took a half mile detour down the A47 to get a velo viewer square back to the route ,Houghton the hill out to the Stretton and Carlton Curlieu and the Langtons up through Foxton which was steeper than I remember Gumly ,Laughton ,Theddingworth and the climb everyone was talking about at the start just a 15% drag the rider in front was zigzagging across the road but he got up it . Passed on kudos as I passed then onto Sibbertoft the long straight road passed the glider club was into a headwind and seems to go on for ever .Husband Bosworth ,Walton and onto @Supersuperleeds commuting routes . Kimcote ,Gilmorton and the second food stop at Arnseby where the short route rejoined . Another good spread provided . Back on the bike 16 miles to go Peatling Parva and the sky becoming very black . Just before Cosby the heavens open biblical hail storm I just carried on I could see clear sky ahead lasted about 5 minutes and within 2 miles roads are bone dry . Croft ,Thurlaston and Desford and to the finish with 94 miles on the clock so ride home will pass the ton .Reported back and apparently I was 5th round the long route  Burger and coffee and chocolate provided and consumed with relish . Free goodie bag with a water bottle and more Chocolate . Spent half an hour chatting and watching riders finishing the just the ride home I could take the direct route ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby and Home 101 miles in 6hrs 11min 16.3 really pleased with that Lovely ride in great company excellently organised . But home now with feet up as my calf is killing me . Limping about but didn't really feel it on the bike . Will see about riding tomorrow


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2017)

Once again I seem to have planned my ride with the best of the weather, if you happen to be a duck. This morning was spent on Dad duties, Miss CB's birthday so had to venture to Slough with 4 girls in the van to go ice skating. I stayed off the ice, hurts too much, so left SWMBO with kids and went to B&Q.
Anyway, kids suitably oiked off back to parents, I headed out at about 2 o'clock. Figured I'd do some hilly stuff for a change, and pretty much the same initial route as yesterday to St Annes Hill, this time in the dry. After that it was off to Windsor Great Park, and as I headed up to the polo field it started raining. Then it started absolutely pouring down. Swift cover under a tree, jacket donned and onwards into the deluge
I quite enjoy riding in the rain, skin is waterproof after all Last few miles home were completed in bright sunshine....
29 and a bit miles with 500m climbing.
Been given a pass out tomorrow, so hopefully get the metric century ride done.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Should have added
> Day-Off tomorrow
> Thus, hopefully (after a ParkRun), I'll be having a ride, & will report back - with photos
> As per....
> ...



*Bike selected;* CGR 
*Weather; *wet, slight breeze, more rain (of various densities) expected

*All photographs taken today, unless captioned otherwise
*
Out, after a late breakfast (as I had my 100th ParkRun, this morning)

It was already raining lightly, as I left, joining the Bypass, at the half-way point, where a roundabout allows access, up into Old Snydale
Heading north-east, to Havertop - the location of the new Wakefield Police HQ
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3918208 (map is out of date, as road continues north-east)

Dropping down towards Cutsyke, & passing under the M62 (between jcts 32 & 33), a right turn to head towards the large ASDA
As usual, on any day, the traffic was busy here, with it being sensible not to even try & filter
Ignoring the right-hand exit towards_ 'Xscape', _I went left towards Glasshoughton

Turning onto the steady drag up Holywell Lane, towards Townville, the rain ceased!!
There's a nice survivor, at the top, opposite Sheepwalk Lane (to Pontefract), this sign
*2005 photograph*



Which gives a clue, where I was heading................

A drop down towards FerryBridge, brought the Power Station into view, as I passed under the 'new' A1
There was a short ramp, as I joined the 'old' A1, which gives a wonderful view of the old bridge

*2007 photograph*


Not long on the A1, as I left to follow the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (aka A162), hence taking the right fork at the Brotherton Fox, having ignored the road through Byram, that leads to Birkin & the 'Fisheries Cafe'
(the left fork, at the 'Fox' was the old 'Great North Road')

As I approached Burton Salmon, I stopped to take a picture, as the sky looked leaden
By the time I'd reached the lefthand bend, I was being peppered with Hail



Given that I'd taken my skull-cap off, by Havertop Police Station, it was stinging a bit, through the vents (& onto gloveless hands)

Having crossed the Castleford - Selby (& York, via South Milford junction) railway bridge, it was another steady climb, heading towards the roundabout with the A63 'Selby TurnPike')
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/243349

Before the roundabout, & hidden in the undergrowth, on the eastern side of the road, is a lovely little survivor of the _coaching days, _this gorgeous little milestone



Once across the roundabout, the road gets slightly narrower, but still with heavy traffic, until the next roundabout, when a lot now use South Milford/Sherburn Bypass
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3645051

At the other side, whilst stopping for another photograph, I decided to pop the skull-cap back on, as I saw this reminder of the ultimate destination of the 'TurnPike' (via the 'Great North Road'/A1)




Straight up, into Sherburn-in-Elmet now (along with Barwick-in-Elmet) one of the few reminders of this 'little kingdom'

A new piece of art/sculpture caught my eye, on Low Street (as the TurnPike is named there), acting as a reminder of the Blackburn Aircraft Company building planes in the town 
http://sherburninelmethistory.co.uk/aviation/



Turning left, at the crossroads (straight on for Towton, the A64 & Tadcaster - right for Cawood), it's a gradual drag, up KirkGate, past the site of the original 'Squires Cafe'
http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/about_us/index.asp
Now built on, the gates act as a reminder of times gone by, I visited it many times myself





Another couple of miles, after passing St Johns Lane (which heads back to Aberford) saw me at the new (since 2002) 'Squires'
As I was wet, dripping, cold-handed (if sweaty backed!), I decided to call in for tea

It was a very quiet bike-park
If you opened the Squires link, you'll have seen how busy it gets, or this one;
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3239770




I sat there, trying not to feel cold, raising my tea, in a silent tribute to Emma, a friend/ex-collegue, who passed away yesterday

Outwards, was towards Ledsam, over the 'new' A1, & under the 'old' A1 (only 300yards apart here)
Along the orange road, under the green, & south-west on the yellow
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2363597

Down New Road, one of my favourite local climbs, into Ledsham
Home of the (in)famous _'Chequers Inn'_
http://thechequersinn.com/_
_
Looking back down towards the pub (I came out of village, towards the camera) http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/633205
From the mid 1880's, up until into the early 2000's, it had a 6-day licence, as the Lady Of The Manor (whose husband was also the local Magistrate) was -so the legend tells- verbally abused by drunken farmhands on her way to Church
So, hubby did as he was told (like we all do), & removed the Sunday portion of the licencing

There was a game of Cricket being held on the village ground, in the rain, as I passed
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/633228

Out along Claypit Lane, towards its junction with Back Newton Lane, which was covered in mud & straw off the fields
Shortly, a left, in a hollow, took me into Ledston, & past the (almost empty/converted to some flats) Hall, up on the left
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1634312
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1634326

The Sun finally came out!!!, & I could start to dry off

Passing through the village brought me onto Newton Lane, above the Ings (Fairburn), & back to Allerton Bywater Crosssroads
And.... back into Castleford, over the Canal & River Aire

Looking over at the 'Millenium Footbridge' http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4965746

Turning right at the roundabout, past Castle Motorcycles, & the Flour Mill
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4913265
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4688938


Up past the site of the Roman Fort; into the town-centre
Past the bus station, over the level-crossing on Albion Street, into HighTown


A 'straight run' now, across a roundabout, & back along Whitwood Common, to the M62 (jct 32)
Hitting the lights just right made a change.............. as did momentarily feeling both tyres slip on oil (or diesel, but no smell), as I leant around it

Back up the hill, & head home, watching out for all the 'Gala go-ers' as they wandered over the road into Haw Hill Park


----------



## pjd57 (9 Sep 2017)

Trip to the Falkirk wheel today






Weather was a bit changeable.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2017)

With the forecast looking a bit better, I took my chances this morning and went out to bag my metric century challenge ride. I was also after a bit of climbing, and had an arbitrary figure of 1000m in my head because I wanted to see that on the Garmin. The first part of the ride was a copy of yesterday, and the rest spent doing loops in and out of Windsor Great Park to get the mileage and climbing done.
Quite busy with cyclists today, and reminder to self to avoid WGP after about 0900, loads of peds and rat dog things under no control.
102km done, with 1175m of climbing, so pleased with that.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Sep 2017)

A good day here. I set off before 9 in sunshine across the fields, the tracks still wet from yesterday. Out to Caldecote and up to Kingston.
Through Old Wimpole woods and right along to the end of the ridge before dropping down to Great Eversden. A couple of hundred yards along the road and back up to the ridge on the Mares Way.
I dropped down to Wimpole farm, then up the main drive. There was an event on, junior Park Run- a 2k course. Good stuff!




Further on through the park the Shetland cows were listening to the Commodores... taking Sunday morning easy





Up the hill into Arrington 




And then Croydon 




^ All Saints' Croydon Cum Clopton.

Up the remaining steep bit to get to the top of the hill. There were 2 ladies coming down, brakes full on, wasted opportunity!

Beyond the posh estate I took a bridleway for Little Gransdens. My bike had a rest while I did




I'd not used this track before. There's a dip half way along it with a deviation at the bottom. I applied my brakes and slithered sideways at speed, nearly losing it!
I couldn't work out what road I was coming out on to as I'm stupid. I didn't even recognise the farm.... I turned left. After a 1/4 of a mile the penny dropped. I was nearly in Gamlingay. I turned and headed for the bridleway behind the maggot farm round the Back of Hayley Wood





The early morning sun had gone now, replaced by windy, grey glumness 





It didn't look like it would rain, and it didn't.

From The Red House I was going to give it some welly, but I was fairly beat by this point. I gave it as much as I could. By the time I popped out in Bourn I was Donald Ducked! I'd have like to free wheeled all the way home but it was all up hill!

Before the Caldecote turn someone turned up it from the opposite direction a couple of yards in front of me, they gave me the motivation I needed to get on their back wheel. Whoever they were they were weaving like they were going up the Angliru. I caught up. The lady said she didn't like hills. I towed her up for a couple of hundred yards before coming home via the fields.

Once home I was like a zombie. Jo gave me some milk and bread and cheese which revived me eventually. I think this is the longest ride I've done on my mountain bike, 30 miles. It were reet grand!





https://www.strava.com/activities/1177122176


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Sep 2017)

After yesterdays soaking, I nearly got the winter bike with mudguards out but then had a word with myself (it's only September!) and took the Pro Carbon - although I did add overshoes to the ensemble today, despite keeping faith with shorts and knee warmers.
And who'd guess - it stayed dry the whole way round, despite raining back at home.

There is a certain inevitability that saw me heading up Coal Road, the wiggle to Shadwell and on to Slaid Hill lights, but I then headed strait down into the dip on Wike Ridge Road before taking Tarn Lane across the ridge to Scarcroft, the lumpiness of Ling Lane and the fast descent on the A58 to the traffic lights and onto one of the many Thorner Lanes in the area.
The standing water and washed out gravel at the bottom of Scarcroft Hill (aka Hellwood) looks like being a fixture through the autumn and winter now, but the hill still has to be climbed and I was eventually at the top and on to Milner Lane, all the way along to East Rigton where I looped back onto Compton Lane and carried along the ridge passing just a couple of dog walkers and a jogger.
At the cross roads, I headed down the hill on Jewitt Lane and while descending is always fun, the state of the road and lack of open sight lines adds a little extra something to proceedings.
In Collingham it was right on the A58 and right again up Wattle Syke which once again proved itself to be close pass central, but I was soon at the top, over the two roundabouts and starting the gentle descent into Boston Spa. I wasn't _quite_ fast enough to set off the speed activated sign (although the cars overtaking me did...) and once in the village took a right for Clifford.
Up to the Church and then the descent into Bramham, checked a bit by the wind, before climbing back out of the village the long way round and onto the inappropriately named Paradise Way, where I stopped for a quick photo:








Back in the saddle and heading almost due South to the Bramham cross roads, round the roundabout and then the straight(ish) run to Aberford, much of which is nicely downhill.
About halfway down the descent to Cock Beck I got a stupid close pass from WVM who simply couldn't wait 20 seconds for a car coming the other way to clear. Maybe it is time to get a camera on the bike...
Heart rate accelerated, I took the right just over the bridge for the ups and downs of Cattle Lane, crossing Cock Beck again before climbing up into Barwick, through the village and the continuing climb almost to Scholes, before the descent round the curve into Scholes and down Leeds Road, crossing Cock Beck for a third and final time, before heading up home on local roads.

*26.36 miles* (42.42km) in *1h 52m* at an average of *14.1mph* with *1,463ft* climbed.

That'll do for a Sunday morning spin - always nice to get an average above 14 mph, especially with a fair bit of climbing (by my recent standards). And despite the forecast I stayed dry all the way round, despite it pouring down at home while I was out. It must be the overshoes... 

And to end, the map:


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2017)

Woke this morning with the calf still a bit sore . Dithered about deciding whether to go or not . Finally made up my mind and out the door my 10.00 no planned route just head out Cotgrave way for a few veloviewer squares .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Sileby ,Seagrave . About to pass race hub a triathlon and bike training centre I became aware of a photographer taking my photo . I think he got the gist I was not in an event when I waved back .Within seconds I was past hy a time trailler I was doing 20mph and he dropped me like a stone . So the photographer had not mistaken me for a time trailler . Noticed by the number on his back it was being run by Ratae cc the same club who ran the hill climb I stumbled into last week .At the next junction I went left following the time trail and was expertly waved through by the Marshall's  which was nice . The next bit of road is a long straight kept shoulder checking to check for other riders could see 1 coming checked the traffic moved out a signalled for him to pass on the inside so not disrupt his rythem . Guys pulls alongside and thanks me and says he not in the time trail  We ignore the Marshall's at the next junction as the time trail was going back down the dual carriageway of the A46 . Rode out to Willoughby with the rider chatting away where we parted company .Widmerpool across the A46 down the old A46 for half a mile for a square then back to Kinoulton ,Owthorpe Cotgrave turn for home and realise it's going to be a headwind home which is picking up strength nice ! .Clipston, Normanton on the Wolds ,Plumtree , Bradmore ,Wysall and the rolling road to Wymeswold and the legs are feeling it now ,Burton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and it's begins to rain 3 miles from home rain jersey on and last bit done Home with 54.8 miles in the bag . Average dropped from over 16 mph to 15.2 on the 15 miles home run due to headwind and lack of strength in the legs but still not to shabby


----------



## booze and cake (10 Sep 2017)

Pottered around the east end of London and got some pics for my street art thread this morning https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/post-4951663 and this afternoon I popped into Regents Park to see the free Freize Sculptor park, here's my favourites.




I've seen this elephant before but I can't remember where, maybe it was in Tate Modern but not sure.
















People could'nt resist going and prodding these to see if they toppled over.




This is like a black stone snowman, could do with a carrot.








I really like this, made of various letters and symbols




And finally this, which during my short visit seemed to be the most photographed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Sep 2017)

Another explore today. This time I rode on my own as Mrs 26 pointed at my bike while she put her boots on for a walk. I took to the now sort of familiar route out to Rydyclafdy and on to Llannor. Again I missed that turn but reversed for Y Ffor. Now on very new lanes I was facing the Snowdon massif albeit shrouded in mist. The lanes were superb with grass up the middle and superb hedging. Good stuff as, as I turned into the wind, the shelter was welcome. I managed to dodge the traffic in Pwllheli by some useful map reading. I jinked around Efailnewydd to begin a new loop by Ceidio. At Dinas I was asked where "somewhere" was. Sorry - I'm a stranger here. Isn't it always the way? I had a bit of a struggle on a not so sheltered lane into the wind and uphill too. Then at Sarn Meyliteyrn I began a long climb up onto the high flanks of Mynydd Rhiw. I lost all that height in hardly any distance with >20% descending. That was scary on a gravelled and potholed surface not to mention the hairpin bend. Now I had a tail wind which helped the last miles back. Good one for sure. Lovely lanes and views from the heights. 52 smiles


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Sep 2017)

109km Audax today. 8km ride to and from the event. Pouring rain. Puncture on the way home. Would you believe me if I told you I had a gas? Happy Sunday!


----------



## Buck (10 Sep 2017)

As my ride reports on here will attest, I tend to do the same rides or variations mainly, I guess, due to comfort and the good mix of climbs and distance I can get in these parts.

I wanted to head out yesterday but the heavy rain meant it was a no-go for me. Today looked reasonable weather until around 4pm so, this morning Mrs Buck gave the nod to me going out on a bike ride.

The weather was a little cool and very windy. I'd planned a ride out that started on familiar roads but would introduce a large chunk in the middle that would be new to me. I'd programmed the route into my Garmin as a safety net which in hindsight was a good move - I'd have definitely missed a few turns without it.

Heading out of the village I realised just how strong the wind was but I was doing the ride regardless. At the Sovereign crossroads I headed straight across and then down the Barnsley Road before taking a left at the Dunkirk and following the nice undulating route through to High Hoyland and then down to Kexbrough before heading up past the Yorkshire Sculpture Park. 

12 miles in and a right turn at West Bretton saw me head off my usual routes and over the M1 before heading up the climb at Bramley Lane. A momentary wrong turn before a U-turn and heading down towards Newmiller Dam which was very busy despite the weather.

A sharp right turn had me climbing up behind the dam and onto some nice country lanes into Walton followed by 2 or 3 miles of built up areas and main roads before getting back into the countryside and past Anglers Tarn and Wintersett country parks. I could just see Emley Mast in the distance - always my beacon home.








In Notton I took a brief stop for a drink and a cereal bar before heading on just as the rain started  As I crossed the A61 and up Warren Lane it resembled a wind tunnel and felt quite a grind getting up the climb. Heading into Staincross it was a long descent (meaning I'd have plenty of climbing later on to get me home!) into Darton avoiding the many speed bumps before a busy section on main roads then back out heading back over the M1 and towards Kexbrough. A left turn then the steady climb up to Cawthorne. Through the village I then joined the Barnsley Road before peeling off up Coach Gate Lane which is another long pull - again wind tunnel territory.









At the top its a right turn past Gunthwaite Hall and farm. On Strava it's name is Cow sh1t sprint - I call it Cow Sh1t Alley - either way I got past the farm covered in the stuff - legs and bike splattered in slurry 






As I came into Upper Denby I was starting to feel tired and the wind was at its strongest (not surprising as it is very exposed) but the incentive of a coffee at Yummy Yorkshire spurred me on. It was quite nice at this point and I was even able to sit outside whilst I enjoyed the coffee !






Not wanting to get too comfortable I was soon up and off over the head of Ingbirchworth reservoir then up Annat Royd Lane towards the windmills. I headed right at the top on the last leg just as the heavens opened so this ended up being a bit of a slog but got home not too wet and the rain had washed off some of the slurry!

A nice hot shower and drink finished off a great if somewhat windy ride.

42.8 miles and 3501ft of climbing.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1177485602
https://www.strava.com/activities/1177485602


----------



## robjh (10 Sep 2017)

I was on my way back today from The CycleChat Oxford Pie-cnic, and stopped in Watlington for a short ride in the Chilterns. I parked the van, got the bike out and set off uphill on a one-mile, bottom gear climb up the escarpment to Christmas Common. I carried on south through Turville and Fingest to Hambleden, another steep climb to Rotten Row and then down into Marlow, which was stupidly congested with cars but has a very attractive crossing over the Thames.
_
The bridge at Marlow, which reminded me of bridges over the Loire, not to mention the Danube in Budapest



_

After a quick coffee here I headed north again, to Frieth, Fingest(again) and up to Stokenchurch. I will remember this ride for the smell of damp woodlands which lined many a climb, until the landscape would open out in clearings like this




I criss-crossed the route of @Fab Foodie's ride last February, and kept passing pubs that I'm sure we visited or looked at on that day.
Stokenchurch is on the A40, which is here bypassed by the M40 and on a Sunday morning provides wide, smooth tarmac and hardly a car in sight. The long winding swoop down the northern edge of the Chilterns here is a thing of wonder. At the bottom I turned left, and was soon back in Watlington, 32 miles after starting. It was then time to continue the drive home.







_Profile - crossing the Chilterns twice, N-S then S-N. _






_

_


----------



## Glow worm (10 Sep 2017)

A relaxed 16 miler here today along a few usual haunts.






Out on the fen near Lode, Cambs, stopped for a brew at the 'wild' campsite. Apparently you can hire these things out for the night. At least I know where to head for when my wife throws me out! Completely deserted today.






Reach Lode from the bridge. Gloomy.






And looking the other way. Clouds gathering and got a bit damp on the way home.

A steady passage of house martins and a few swallows heading south overhead. I did see an unusual looking wader on Burwell Fen through the binoculars, and a rare sandpiper (pectoral) probably from North America has been reported seen here. I wish my spotting skills were up to confirming that's what I saw but it is possible as was in the right area. I hope it gets back on track some time. 

16 or so miles in about 3 hours. Shove that up your Strava!


----------



## Stonechat (11 Sep 2017)

Bit of an incident on yesterday's club ride

We had just got to New Haw, I was last but one and aware of a black car impatiently revving behind.
These roads are really back roads and not wide
Dropped back to let it through. The car, , sounding rather souped up kept close to the riders and kept revving.
We all turned right (main way into the centre from where we were) people were signalling. The car turned right on the right hand side of the road. Someone asked the driver didn't you see us turning right?
Some remarks were made and the car got in front of the group and kept slowing down.
It then stoppped and when one rider was slowly going past he opened his door. The ride managed to come to a stop closing door with his hand.

I of course hung well back, I think it best not to get involved

People ended up confronting each other.
Then fists were flying. One of our number tried to restrain one. He gott a bloody nose for his efforts
Eventually the car drove off
Someone had called the police

We all waited getting very cold..
Two of the locals hung about as witnesses.
Police eventualy came witnesses names and addresses were taken and they took statements from those who were on the receiving end of punches.

By this time I had had enough so I went home
Think the rest carried on

I did just 22 miles
Rather burnt up the road in frustration and an attempt to get warm
https://www.strava.com/activities/1177008027

I think it would be so easy to keep out of such issues it was frustrating


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Sep 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Bit of an incident on yesterday's club ride
> 
> We had just got to New Haw, I was last but one and aware of a black car impatiently revving behind.
> These roads are really back roads and not wide
> ...


Like for getting out. I'm also a fan of avoiding confrontation when riding, but sometimes get the feeling there are drivers out there looking for it.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Sep 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Like for getting out. I'm also a fan of avoiding confrontation when riding, but sometimes get the feeling there are drivers out there looking for it.


Exactly - and those are exactly the sort of people you don't want to tangle with


----------



## kapelmuur (11 Sep 2017)

I usually ride solo, but enter 1 sportive a year to give me some motivation and to get to ride different roads and provide a little variety.

Yesterday was the one for the year, the CW125. Not that I rode 125 miles, I opted for the 40 mile route, mainly because we had a family pub lunch scheduled for 2pm and partly because the 2 longer routes included the ascent of Mow Cop. Unlike 'proper' cyclists I have an aversion to struggling uphill, I also have absolutely no talent for climbing.

The event started and finished at the Oulton Park motor racing track, a good venue as there's lots of parking and decent facilities. The organisers sent us off in small groups to avoid bunching, but because of delays caused by having to wait for cows crossing for morning milking and then crossing a main road an unwieldy number of riders of varying ability were struggling to ride at their pace on the very narrow lanes and it took about 5 miles before the bunch thinned out. Most of the climbing was in the first 20 miles, up to the sandstone hills around Beeston Castle, the 2nd half was mainly a gentle descent which was very much to my liking.

The course was on quiet Cheshire lanes and very well signed, there were few marshalls and they were posted at the junctions with main roads. Unfortunately the weather was chilly and damp and many of the lanes muddy. The previous day I had cleaned my best bike to '_concours d'elegance' _ standard but it was soon covered in mud.

I had pushed myself harder than I would on a normal solo ride and averaged 15.3 mph, frustrating as the gold standard was 15.5 mph. At the finish there was the offer of timed laps of the motor racing circuit, I rode 1 lap but my legs were protesting and the rain was starting so a single lap was enough.

Just time to drive home, shower and get a lift to the pub where a Sunday roast and a couple of pints went down very well!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Bit of an incident on yesterday's club ride
> 
> We had just got to New Haw, I was last but one and aware of a black car impatiently revving behind.
> These roads are really back roads and not wide
> ...




Awful to hear that. I'm not surprised you cut your ride short. Tale care.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Bit of an incident on yesterday's club ride
> 
> We had just got to New Haw, I was last but one and aware of a black car impatiently revving behind.
> These roads are really back roads and not wide
> ...


We had similar incident allegedly happen over here, except the fellow ran one of the cyclists off the road and into a ditch, injuring his back. 
Problem was, the fellow ran off the road was an attorney.
http://www.pantagraph.com/news/loca...cle_be4e9aeb-6134-5572-a2fc-ef330b798c4f.html


----------



## Old jon (11 Sep 2017)

Thirty five point eight miles on the fixed today, I blame the wind for blowing the showers over me but at least it kept me cool. And pedalling hard when the breeze was in my face. There are times when I think the joy of riding with one gear can be slightly exaggerated, today may qualify, though I only went out for the exercise, and the scenery, and the road, all of which I did enjoy.

No second thoughts about the route for today, it had been discussed in the pub last night so I reckoned I had better stick to roughly what I had said. Down Dewsbury Road and on to the Holbeck half of Jack Lane, along there to what was once a library. And, according to an old map I looked at yesterday, it was once the site of some religious building. Mind, that map was hand drawn and had churches and chapels scattered over it like dandruff on some folk’s collars. Anyway, other bits of Holbeck and out along Great Wilson Street for the wind assisted whizz through Hunslet. A distance to go before the scenery becomes lookatable of course. Up to John o’ Gaunts ( another subject of chat in the pub last night ) and turn left for Woodlesford and the descent past the station. Fun on a fixed.

Cross the two waterways, I guess the bridges will not be widened any time soon, and up the rise to Swillington, keep on rising with the road most of the way through the village and beyond. Eventually a drop to the Garforth roundabout. Turn right onto the A 63 for the steeper way out of Garforth and keep on, and on until the B 1222, the road to Sherburn. Ride to the traffic lights and turn left for Barkston Ash, for the first time today without a tailwind.



Most of the way through the village there is a left turn for Saxton, a little further into the breeze, and then another left to leave, passing the cricket club which always has me wondering where they find the players. At last, Copley Lane is reached, the ride is high, sort of, and exposed to the breeze. Turn right and carry on until the left for Collier Lane, quickly followed by the right turn for Aberford. Cattle Lane, a left turn before the crossing of Cock Beck, was quiet this morning but still as up and down as ever, the climb into Barwick was quite a heave. Out and up in the Scholes direction and through there to the T junction with the A 64. Turn left then right onto Thorner Lane, left onto Skeltons Lane and along Red Hall Lane to the A 58. All strangely quiet, have I missed a road closed sign or something? No, turn left and ride to the Ring Road and traffic comes out of hibernation or wherever. Ah well, nearly home. Down and down, a hicc up and then more down all the way past the Oakwood Clock and into central Leeds. Skirt around that, cross the river and back home feeling tired but as ever, happy.

A map. Garmin things are so very good at this.


----------



## gavgav (11 Sep 2017)

I'm up in The Lake District, for the annual pilgrimage with @Rickshaw Phil and his brother, Doug. We seem to have co-incided with monsoon season and yesterday drove through some of the worst rain and hail I've ever come across, which put pay to any ride planned.

Awoke this morning to a slightly better forecast and so we decided to brave it and get out for a ride before the forecast strong winds arrive from Tuesday evening.

We began by heading through Hawkshead and then over to Outgate, pausing to sort my gears out, which had gone all to cock! The roads were swimming with water, and there was a small river running down the one we used to climb up to Barngates. 

Next was the first big climb of the day, up Hawkshead Hill, which didn't seem as bad as I remember it from previous years, which is hopefully a sign I'm getting fitter and stronger. We paused at the top of the hill, for a drink and snack, with a good view of what looked like a heavy shower blowing up the valley. We donned waterproofs and then descended to Atkinson Ground and the rain did indeed begin to fall. It was on and off for the rest of the ride, really, but never heavy enough to cause a complete soaking.

On the narrow lane to Brantwood, a coach came up behind us, so we pulled over to let it through, only for the driver to petulantly wave his arms at us to continue. Fine, we were just trying to be courteous, but having worked with them for 7 years, it didn't surprise me one bit. We actually outpaced him to Brantwood though, as he had to squeeze past a car coming the other way  

Rain over Coniston




The lumpy section along the east side of Coniston water is always a pleasant ride and despite having to negotiate a few floods, we made good progress down to High Nibthwaite and Lowick Bridge.

There is then quite a bit of climbing to Spark Bridge and we had a welcome pause for lunch, just as more rain rolled in! Not to be deterred we pressed on to Bouth and then Causeway End, before the long steep (gradient arrow) climb up Hagg Hill. What goes up, must come down and the descent to Newby Bridge was good fun, if tempered a little by the very wet roads.

We stopped at The Swan Hotel, in Newby Bridge, for a well earned pint, and managed to time it with a dry slot in the weather, whilst sat outside. Wasps were pestering us, but we had a 1-0 win, with one squashed by a cider glass 

@Rickshaw Phil in front of the river, which is quite high for this time of year





Me enjoying a pint





We set back off for the 10 miles to our cottage, on the busier main road and there was lots of traffic on the section to Lakeside, with the usual plethora of interesting overtakes, including a Peugeot 206 who tried to pass us once, into the path of oncoming traffic, slamming his brakes on and tucking back in, then doing the same again, but this time continuing and forcing another chap to slam his brakes on .

There is a lot of climbing on the road back to Hawkshead, especially up to Graythwaite Estate, which seemed hard work in the rain, but when we arrived back, I checked Strava and it tells me I set 22 new Personal Records on segments and so perhaps I didn't do too bad after all!

Waterfall in the garden of our cottage (plenty of water coming down it!)





29.1 miles with 2333 ft of climbing at 10.3mph avg.

Hoping to get out again tomorrow, before things deteriorate on the weather front again!


----------



## pjd57 (11 Sep 2017)

Nice easy run with Free Wheel North down the canal from Maryhill to Bowling. 
The picture is looking back up the Clyde to the Erskine Bridge .20 mile round trip. 
Ten mile round trip to Halfords for a lock, and another 15 going over to the east end.

45 in total. Nice day for it


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Sep 2017)

Couple of rides from the week-end(ish)

First a very wet ride to catch the Tour of Britain with the better half,last minute drama as the Heliums front tyre was flat so a quick change of footwear(one type of Giro empires to another) and on the LB Robinson which was probably a good thing considering.

Other half not a happy bunny by the time we got back after a wet and windy ride home and a bit of bike cleaning was needed.



















Nice lunch at home though;






https://www.strava.com/activities/1173966026


Yesterday was a 100k good club ride with a stop at Wimpole Hall and up the giddy heights of Chapel hill , plus a rapid 40kph soon back along Twenty p road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1177303438


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Sep 2017)

A pretty uneventful ride to and from work, apart from a good soaking halfway home. Of note I reached 5000 miles for the year to date on arrival at work.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> First a very wet ride to catch the Tour of Britain with the better half,last minute drama as the Heliums front tyre was flat so a quick change of footwear(one type of Giro empires to another) and on the LB Robinson which was probably a good thing considering.
> 
> Other half not a happy bunny by the time we got back after a wet and windy ride home and a bit of bike cleaning was needed.



Chapeau! 

I had it in mind to go and watch the ToB, but given the grimness of the weather, I stayed put and watched it on the telly.


----------



## gavgav (12 Sep 2017)

Ride number 2 of the holiday. Talk last night, in the pub, was for something slightly less taxing today.......hmmmmmmm.

Forecast was a bit better today, with less showers around and whilst we did get caught in a few, they were lighter than yesterday. We set off from the house, in the direction of Grizedale Forest, with the first bit being straight up 500 ft in a mile, which was hard going on cold legs.

We turned into the forest for some off roading fun on the well maintained tracks, deciding to take the Orange waymarked route. It's mostly uphill to start, and as you reach the highest point there are some fabulous views over the Lake District.









The descent to the Grizedale Visitor Centre is well worth all of the climbing and we stopped there for lunch in some pleasantly warm sunshine, before some rain rolled in and cooled things down a bit.

Back onto the roads, there was a nice quicker section down to Satterthwaite and Rusland, before we turned up towards Thwaite Head. At the crossroads we had a choice of 2 routes up to Graythwaite, both would be a climb, one longer without a gradient arrow, the shorter one with a gradient arrow. We went for the shorter one..........and began the steep climbing, which went on and on and on and on and.....well we arrived at the top, finally, absolutely shattered!! Even as Lake District climbs go, this was a killer and deserved a double gradient arrow for me!

After a pause to get some oxygen back into us, we had the nice fast descent to Graythwaite itself, pausing at Green Hows Tarn for a photo on the way down

@Rickshaw Phil and Doug posing for a shot





We turned briefly onto the same busy road that wasn't much fun yesterday, but only for a short distance and then it was smaller lanes towards the Windermere shore and High Cunsey. Our intention there was to take the direct route to the Ferry House, but we came across a road closed and diversion sign . Phil decided to press on ahead and see if there was room for bikes to get through. He arrived back in about 5 minutes and informed us the road was properly closed and not passable! We therefore had to take the hillier route up to Far Sawrey and then drop down to the shoreline.





We then followed the off road path along the Windermere shoreline to Wray Castle, up and down and very busy with walkers, which meant a fair amount of bell use was required. We climbed back to the road and then onto some more gravel paths to Pull Wyke.

The final hard climb of the day followed, but at the end of it there was the enticement of The Drunken Duck Inn, which was duly stopped at and a lovely pint of Tag Lag was enjoyed.








The final stint was over to Outgate and back to Hawkshead, pausing at the Co-Op for some supplies.

Not quite sure where the easier ride went, as we ended up doing 27.1 miles but 2989 ft of climbing.

Good fun though and a day off tomorrow for what, Aileen permitting, will be playing in the trees on the Go Ape course.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Sep 2017)

Not very exciting but rode to this spot to place a new cache


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2017)

Mrs 26 and I set off paralleling the coast but inland on lovely lanes. We dodged the traffic in Pwllheli using tiny lanes. Some had lush grass growing up the middle. Again we dodged Criccieth in the lanes to loop towards Cwm Pennant where we had stayed not long ago. Then heading for Llanaelhaearn we stopped on a lovely river bridge for our picnic. Underway again there was some hope for a cafe in Llanaelhaearn which was ill founded. Now we climbed steeply below the Iron Age Hill Fort of Tre'r Ceiri into quite a stiff headwind. Mrs 26 wasn't too happy I'm afraid. But we dropped away into calmer country for Boduan before a bit of a surprise climb onto the slopes of Carn Saethon. With the promised deluge now looking close we dropped away to arrive back still dry. All good for sure. 54 smiles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2017)

numbnuts said:


> Not very exciting but rode to this spot to place a new cache
> 
> View attachment 373054


Looks like our local trail, right next to the Beer Nuts factory.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Sep 2017)

As last ride was cut short really wanted a longer ride today (should've got out yesterday!)
However occasional showers some heavy forecast and there was still a bit of wind

So decided on a shorter ride, took the Kona insted of the Enigma in case of heavy rain (though guards not fitted yet)

Went to Windsor via Wraysbury and Datchet, and turned off towards Ascot before getting into Windsor.
at the top of the hill I turned into the park, doverted via Dark Wood andcame out at the usual Bishopsgate Entrance.
Then across the A30 at Englefield Green, and a small diversion down to Thorpe and then back home

25.34 miles done with not a hint of rain, a fair amount of wind but manageable.
16.7 mph
616 feet climbed

Felt at the end as though it was not a hard ride at all.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1181796654

Need to get the guards fitted back on the Kona and fit some 28 mm Conti 4 seasons for when the weather really turns


----------



## Basil.B (13 Sep 2017)

Ditched my shorts for my bib tights and winter jacket this morning, did a 27 miler.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2017)

Days-Off today/tomorrow

No ride today, as daughter was at College odd-hours, there for 2, home for 2, back for 2, so not enough time really

Not sure what hours she is tomorrow, & if it allows time


----------



## Donger (13 Sep 2017)

A 20 mile day/night ride for me today. The last day of my holiday was coming to an end, so I thought I'd get one last ride in while I could. After charging up my front light to the max, putting new batteries in all my rear lights and packing a spare front light, I went for it in the dusk. By the time I passed the Anchor at Epney, I had my rear lights on. By my turning point, my front light was needed too. After once having a rather nerve-wracking night doing the London to Brighton Overnight ride, when my lights failed me big time, I kept the front light on energy-saving flashing mode until about two miles from home. Once I knew I was going to make it back in the pitch black, I switched to full power, and what a difference.

Thoroughly enjoyed this ride as something completely different. Judging by the careful way all the cars I met got past me, I was clearly well lit up, and when on full power my front light gave me a clear enough view of the first 6 to 10 feet of road ahead of me .... which was just enough to avoid potholes, though meant riding slower than usual, and if I hadn't known every inch of the road, I'd never have been entirely sure when I was going uphill or on the flat. Lots of unusual noises all around me in the dark. Makes it quite exhilarating. Never knew there were so many owls out there. An interesting experience that makes me fancy doing a proper long night ride again some time soon.

Oh well, back to work tomorrow. Cheers everyone, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (14 Sep 2017)

After a day off the bikes yesterday, for some Go-Ape fun in Grizedale, we were back on them today, in lovely sunshine and the best weather of the week so far.

The legs were a little stiff, from yesterday's adventures up trees and so it took a few miles for them to loosen up, as we travelled through Hawkshead, Outgate, Barngates and down to Skelwith Bridge, pausing for a photo of the Langdales en route.




We were aiming for Elterwater, specifically to visit the lovely Britannia Inn, which we had quite a hard ride up to, into the brisk wind. A rather bizarre stat, for those that like them, is that I've now done the Strava segment to Elterwater 5 times and on 3 of them I've hit exactly the same time of 4 mins 43 seconds!

The pub was busy, but we managed to get a table, outside in the sunshine, and enjoyed a lovely Cumberland Sausage sandwich and a pint of Neddyboggle 








We then pressed on, up the valley into The Langdales, up as far as the road goes, before it climbs over Blea Tarn. @Rickshaw Phil took the pass over the mountain, but Doug and I decided that our legs weren't up to that and instead enjoyed a fast wind assisted ride back down the valley to Chapel Stile and Elterwater. Whilst waiting for Phil to arrive back with us, we met a local inhabitant





We set off again and retraced our steps for the steep climb back up towards Barngates, but then I chose a different route back, which would use the off road cycle paths. We had a nice descent down Bog Lane  and then joined the undulating gravel path, on a section we hadn't used before, from Brathay towards Wray Castle.

It was our initial thought to head all the way to Wray, but we came to a junction and new signed path to Hawkshead, so we chose that one instead. It was a lovely path, through some woods and passing a Nature Reserve





We also passed this friendly chap, enjoying the sunshine





The path had been a bit up and down, but then we came across one heck of a steep climb over the hill towards Hawkshead, which necessitated a couple of stops to get breath! We made it up though, eventually! 






The section back into Hawkshead was flatter, but spoilt slightly by the number of gates we had to negotiate.

After pausing at the Co-Op in Hawkshead, it was back up the hill and home.

22.5 miles, with 1950 ft of climbing


----------



## Old jon (14 Sep 2017)

Where to go? How to travel there? Does it matter? There. Pedal. Of course. For some reason, scrambled thought processes were around at the start of the day, as might be obvious. And all the way through Holbeck’s fair village ( definitely scrambled ) the day’s ride was indefinite. Or so.

Decision made, leave Holbeck along Water Lane and then Great Wilson Street, turning left onto Crown Point Road and across the river. A lot of static traffic around although the usual roadworks seemed no larger or busier than usual. All clear once Regent Street is reached, pedal along Roseville Road and turn right onto Roundhay Road for the climb up to the clock at Oakwood. A brisk tailwind helped along here. Keep on past the tradesmen’s gates of Roundhay Park, down the dip and up again and find the tailwind did not help much up Boot Hill. A well timed phone call gave me a convenient rest just as the Ring Road was reached, after a few minutes chat I almost sprinted around the roundabout. Note ‘almost’, the fast word rarely figures in my riding. It is a while since I rode down the hill through Scarcroft, so OK, the A 58 all the way to Wetherby. Pretty good ride really, into Wetherby and past the embankment wall that is still being repaired. Cross the River Wharfe and carry straight on as if riding to the Deightons then turn right onto the B 1224 towards York. No way did I intend to ride that far, past the racecourse roundabout and carry on to the right turn for Walton.



On this road there is little of the village to be seen, and the final left and right to aim for Thorpe Arch uses probably the busiest road in the area. Fairly quiet today when I rode along there and further on to recross the Wharfe on Boston Spa’s narrow bridge. Up to Main Street, turn left and a while later right for Clifford and Bramham. I sometimes forget, what is now a T junction used to be a crossroads, and Thorner was straight on . . .

Navigation remembered, climb anti clockwise around to the flyover and carry on to Thorner. This road always seems to take more effort than it should. One of those long barely rising roads that lets the legs know all about it. Being a glutton for rising roads, I left Thorner by way of Sandhills, very grateful for the level stretch that leads to the end of Skelton’s Lane. Red Hall Lane to the A 58 again, big grin descent of that hill again before the wander around the centre of Leeds, back across the first river I crossed and home. Fine weather, a bit of breeze and the grin still there.

The map may explain something . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Sep 2017)

Mrs 26 decided we should pootle. So we paused here and there as we rode easily. Surprisingly perhaps Mrs 26's route took us high up onto Mynydd Rhiw. Lovely up there it is with views all around. We dropped down the 20% to Plas-yn-Rhiw which wasn't the best time for me to lose all the air from my front tyre and thus lose my steering. Puncture fixed and a lovely lunch later we looped back paying a visit to the church at Llangian. 16 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Sep 2017)

Back on the bike for work again tonight after a rare van commute last night. Hated sitting in the traffic and found myself thinking about how much further up the road I'd be on my bike
Sun came out part way so a very nice little amble.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2017)

On Tuesday, a mate and I (plus his wife and kids) headed over to Wales for us (minus his wife and kids) to pedal around the Marin Trail, now called the Gwydir Mawr Trail.
We met up with a friend who was on holiday nearby and had a day pass from his Mrs to join us for a play..






Last time I was there, 2013, we were in danger of getting snowed in so we decided to bale out on 3 miles!











A bit safer this time!  and as we progressed further round the trail we decided that we'd made the correct choice as it would have got very dodgy 

The initial climb up, on tarmac, from the car park in Llanwrst to the start was a leg tester, then once on the trail proper we climbed another 2 miles on a fire road to get to the downhill runs.
The descents are a real blast, with rock strewn single track, sweeping berms and obstacles to avoid every now and then. There are no big drop-offs or nasty surprises, but you still have to be careful as it's easy for it to get a bit too fast on the steeper sections. Even though it was wet, the rocks and ground wasn't particularly slippery so cornering wasn't too bad.
The main climbs were quite tough though, being 2 miles then 1.5 miles, both being Cat 4. the only other longish steep bit was a bit more technical, with switchbacks, roots and rocks to navigate over. All good fun though 






The scenery is stunning, but sometimes it's best to keep an eye on the ground to check the route through the rockery!






The 2' steps up from the bridge were the only bit I couldn't/didn't ride.






I did have to have a play on some of the graded trails though 







Only 18 ½ miles, but with 2920' of climbing, in decent weather (apart from a few short sharp showers) but with a grin or grimace, depending on whether it was uphill or down!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1180388515



Unfortunately, the following days rides were cancelled due to the storm brewing, with 70mph winds and heavy rain showers. No way was I riding up Snowdon in those conditions! Never mind... I'll get back there soon, and in better weather


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Days-Off today/tomorrow
> No ride today, as daughter was at College odd-hours, there for 2, home for 2, back for 2, so not enough time really
> Not sure what hours she is tomorrow, & if it allows time


Sorry folks, no real report/photographs today - forgot camera

*Bike selected;* CGR 
*Weather;* sunny (to start with), dry, headwind

I did have a ride up through Leeds, climbing up the A65/Kirkstall Road, & it's a fairly steady drag all the way, up to Rawdon
Turning right, as though I was heading to Yeadon Airport
After passing under the runway extension, it was a left, towards East Chevin (2015 _Tour de Yorkshire_ climbed it), & a fast descent - enough to make eyes stream!!
Got into Otley, to realise l'd not picked up my money bag (old Oakley drawstring glasses bag), so no bun/pot of tea for me
Bugger!!!

After a mooch around, I headed back up Leeds Road, towards Bramhope (the road that clings to the side of Lower Wharfedale
Over 'Pool Crossroads', past Golden Acre Park

Back to Lawnswood roundabout, & back into the centre of Leeds via Headingley & past the University

Home via the same route as my 'out' (from Hunslet Low Road)

The interesting bit, as it was 25+ years ago, when I worked in Leeds, was Bell Hill
If anyone's familiar with that part of Leeds, you'll know what I mean!!
Three lanes
Left lane; M1-North/A1/Pontefract/Oulton
Centre lane; Wakefield & Rothwell
Right lane; M1 South

As usual a few drivers are in the wrong lane, & want to cut across 2 lanes (left to right, or visa-versa)
And..... mine is the centre lane
That said, it's better than it used to be, as the hill itself now has a bus/bike lane
When I commuted it was 2 National speed-limit lanes............... interesting on a wet, dark winters night at 16:00

And, there's a rather nautical sight, a long way from the sea, on Wood Lane
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/507271


Once I got back into Stanley, the roads were streaming, as it turned out that there'd been intermittent (almost) cloudbursts

Back home, for 14:45, out of the door at 15:30 to pick daughter up from College, in an adjacent town


----------



## pjd57 (14 Sep 2017)

a few chores to do and a family visit on the journey.
Had to double back a few miles for keys, couple of wrong turns but still enjoyable.


----------



## gavgav (15 Sep 2017)

Today was the 4th and final ride of our week in the Lake District and we woke again to lovely sunshine. It was a shorter ride today, as the legs were struggling a bit from all of the climbing this week.

We set off down the main road to Lakeside, enjoying some fast downhill sections which meant our avg speed was 12.7 mph when we got there, pretty much unheard of for us up here! We enjoyed the lovely views up Windermere and had the slightly bizarre experience of a group of Chinese tourists wanting their pictures taken, one by one, by Doug's bike . I was a bit concerned, as one tried to get on his bike, that they were going to end up in the lake, but no harm was done!

Lakeside










We pressed on to Finsthwaite, using some roads that we hadn't ridden on before and it was lovely cycling country. We then started the climb up to Satterthwaite, where we stopped at The Eagles Head for a nice pint of Loweswater Gold and a Beef Sandwich .








The cloud had rolled in, whilst we were having lunch and it had gone quite cold as we continued the climbing up to the Grizedale visitor centre, and then on up to Moor Top, which was a hard slog.

The final mile was a nice descent back to our holiday cottage and it rounded off a fabulous week of cycling, in much better weather than we had feared.

19.4 miles with 1583 ft of climbing today.


----------



## Glow worm (16 Sep 2017)

A couple of days ago now, but a slow saunter across the fen, Wicken Fen to be precise.





Deserted. And lovely. Miles of empty tracks which I'm making the most of until they become too muddy to ride on in a few weeks or so.


----------



## delb0y (16 Sep 2017)

Just a gentle 40 miler round the lanes this morning. Need to come up with a new target to work towards.


----------



## Buck (16 Sep 2017)

Out this morning for a ride in what was reasonable weather - a little bit blowy but compared to Sunday's ride it was calm!

I started out heading down Stone Wood Lane - the showers through the night meant it was wet and a little slippy through the lane but I was soon down the dip and up the other side.

A left turn towards Fulstone and I was passed by a JCB digger which did cause a little  moment when I was following him up one of the climbs and he came to a sudden stop and had to select a lower gear. I managed to keep on the pedals and apart from getting going again, no harm done.

Once through Fulstone it was a nice descent to New Mill, joining the main road and then a right through Brockholes and onwards to Honley. A double left at the lights had me heading back on the Woodhead Road to Holmfirth.

Once through Holmfirth I headed into Hinchcliffe Mills before taking a left then starting the long climb on Dobb Lane and Acre Lane. It was amazing just how quickly you feel to climb above the valley and the views were breathtaking - we even had the odd bit of sun poking through. Victoria Tower and Castle Hill were visible across the valley.






The climb is about 3 miles and 900ft of climbing and has a real mixture of steep ramps and relatively flat sections (c.3%) I continued onwards before the penultimate steep ramp levelled off somewhat allowing me to admire the views across Digley Reservoir and towards Holme Moss.


















I passed three cyclists who looked as though they had a mechanical but assured me they were OK so I continued up the hill and crossed the Dunford Road and the last 6 miles home.






20.4 miles and 1762 feet of climbing
https://www.strava.com/activities/1186176729

https://www.relive.cc/view/1186176729


----------



## Stonechat (16 Sep 2017)

Due a ride yesterday and various factirs gaving led to nothing too long for a while did a bit more

A variation around one of my regular loops, via Frimley, Yately and Winkfield

Feeling good again so pushed up the speed a bit

A rolling course

46.74 miles @ 17.1 mph with 1417 feet of climbing

Pleasing to see steady improvement

https://www.strava.com/activities/1184879062


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Sep 2017)

Bloody rubbish! I set out in light rain, within a mile it's p1ssing down monsoon style. I decide to go home.
5 miles, soaked to the skin.
Within a minute of being stripped off in the kitchen it stops raining.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Bloody rubbish! I set out in light rain, within a mile it's p1ssing down monsoon style. I decide to go home.
> 5 miles, soaked to the skin.
> Within a minute of being stripped off in the kitchen it stops raining.




A like for trying to get out anyway.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Sep 2017)

It's definitely getting cooler isn't it?
Today saw me don 3/4 bibs and a proper long sleeved top for the first time in a long while, along with full gloves instead of mitts and I was still a bit chilly for the first couple of miles 

I'd got the time to do a metric half, but with the cooler temperatures and the northerly wind, would I have the commitment?

As is so often the case the ride started with a familiar blend of Coal Road, which now has a mini-roundabout at the Skeltons Lane / Red Hall Lane junction (there used to be one here ages ago and it was removed due to a number of crashes - I guess the Highways Dept have forgotten about that...), Red Hall lane, and the A58 before getting onto Whin Moor Lane, which eventually becomes Gateland Lane as it arrives in Shadwell.
Up then down on Main Street before starting the climb towards Slaid Hill lights, only to have someone pull off their drive straight in front of me - fortunately I'd anticipated what was about to happen and backed off, but really...
Right at the lights and a brief run through the dip on Wike Ridge Lane, before another right onto Tarn Lane and the run along the top, down Ling Lane and onto the A58 again for the descent into Scarcroft where it was right again and still downhill, before the first big climb of the day "Hellwood" up Scarcroft Hill.
Eventually at the top and onto Milner Lane for a blast along the ridge to East Rigton and onto Compton Lane and staying on the ridge to Jewitt Lane and the plunge down the hill into Collingham 

Along School Lane parallel to the A58, before crossing the main road and Linton Road, across the recently re-opened bridge and through the ups and down of Linton and on to Wetherby, where a tootle around the town centre saw me descend into the Wilderness car park and a quick breather down by the river:





The sharp but short climb out of the car park saw me eventually onto Walton Road, across the A1(M) and back out into the countryside heading for Thorp Arch, with the obligatory detour around Dowkell Lane and Church Causeway, before the drop down onto and across the bridge and then back up the other side into Boston Spa.

After a few hundred yards along Main Street, I turned right for Clifford, past the sadly closed chip shop and onto High Street up the hill followed by the descent into Bramham - and the only way out of Bramham is up, so I chose the toughest climb of them all and battled up the Col de Town Hill , completed the segment and then looped back round onto Paradise Way.

The northerly wind had been largely dodged by using sheltered roads on the outbound leg, but now I was heading pretty much due south with the wind at my back on open roads and I made the most of the push down to the Bramham Cross Roads, back across the A1(M) and the run down to Aberford. 
Not only was this immense fun, but I also clocked a mile section at an average of 27.5mph (topping out at almost 37mph), which is frankly bloody remarkable by my usual standards 




Anyhow, fun over, it was back to the grind up from Aberford to the M1 roundabout at Garforth, before the mainly downhill stretch into Garforth itself, before using the bike lane to filter past all the queuing traffic at the lights and get onto Barwick Road, under the railway and over the M1 and up Long Lane into Barwick itself up the hill and into the wind.

From Barwick the bike really should know it's own way home by now, the long steady climb up almost to Scholes, before the drop into the village and onto Leeds Road, where a plum in a Peugeot was so upset at having to wait for me to pass the end of their drive that I was the unwilling recipient of a punishment pass a quarter of a mile later on the descent to Cock Beck, which was so close I'd have been able to open their nearside doors had I not been otherwise engaged.  They then had to slow for traffic and I wondered if I'd be able to catch up and have a quiet word, but they got a gap and were off - which was probably for the best all round...

From there it's local roads up to home and another metric half completed for the challenge. 

*34.14 miles* (54.94km) in *2h 27m* at an average of *13.9mph* and with *1,932ft* climbed.

Another good ride and one I'm not going to allow an embarrassment of terrible drivers take the gloss off today (I've purposely not mentioned more vehicle based nobbery as it only seems to encourage them). Maybe I will buy one of those Fly6 clones from Aldi in a couple of weeks..?
Idiots aside it was good to get out despite the drop in temperatures and that tailwind (which the Met Office suggests was a mere 13mph) made a welcome change between Bramham and Aberford where the wind normally seems to be in your face. 
It would have been nice to crack 14mph for the average speed, but I'll live with not quite getting there given the amount of climbing today.

And to end, the all important map:


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Sep 2017)

Getting the heating working took priority today, but did manage to convince SWMBO that we should pedal into town after lunch. Nice to get out with Mrs CB and mini Miss CB. A hugely unsuccessful trip to town as didn't find her hat, or my jeans, but we did get wet on the way home which was entertaining. 6.8 miles at an average of 6.8mph...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2017)

Buck said:


> Once through Fulstone it was a nice descent to New Mill, joining the main road and then a right through Brockholes and onwards to Honley. A double left at the lights had me heading back on the Woodhead Road to Holmfirth.
> 
> Once through Holmfirth I headed into Hinchcliffe Mills before taking a left then starting the long climb on Dobb Lane and Acre Lane. It was amazing just how quickly you feel to climb above the valley and the views were breathtaking - we even had the odd bit of sun poking through. Victoria Tower and Castle Hill were visible across the valley.
> 
> ...



Not bad climbing per mile
Just as a parallel, in the same area, a few years ago, I tried out of curiosity, the Holme Moss Fell-Race
That year (2010), it was a round of the English Championships, I knew I'd be nowhere near the front, but wanted to experience the difficulty/distance
'We' covered 18 miles, with 4,000 feet of ascent!!
Barring a very short distance, at the start, the only time we touched tarmac in the 18 miles was to cross the top of the 'Moss, in both directions, by the car-park
As for the scramble up Laddow Rocks..............

This was the route, but we had a different 'back'
From the top of the 'Moss, we returned, as per the 'out', not along Ramsden Lane, by the reservoir
http://racemaps.org.uk/holmemossfellrace.htm


----------



## Glow worm (17 Sep 2017)

An interesting 16 miler here in Malta today.






They have a hire bike scheme which I thought I'd have a go at and it worked pretty well, dodgy bottom bracket, loose brakes and slightly poor gear shifting aside!






The dots in the air are herons. I'd hoped for honey buzzards or booted eagles but herons I didn't expect. Two groups passed by near Bugiba.






Some interesting graffiti.






Some bay or other.
I'd just had a slight 'disagreement' with an armed hunter. These tw*ts blast all sorts out of the skies as soon as they make landfall -especially now during migration. I made it clear I didn't appreciate soft lad's 3 large dogs rushing up to me. I had binoculars so suspect the half wit thought it was funny. I did tell him to fark off so I felt better after that!






Interesting choice of surface for the cycle path. So crap, I'm sure the Brit cycle path designers will be taking notes.






Finally into Valletta. I thought I could just follow the coast road into town but it was nowhere near that simple. Hilly too. Busy roads but a few dodgy drivers aside I had no problems.






Headed back to the hotel via this lovely building in time for...






Fireworks. They love them here, even during the day. I suspect they simply just love explosions/ blowing up/ shooting stuff for the hell if it. As a holiday destination, it really is an ethically questionable one. So Clacton it is next year.

I had a bit of difficulty checking the bike back in but generally it was fine. 16 hilly miles in 90 degree heat, the cold beer at the end of the ride went down very well.


----------



## booze and cake (17 Sep 2017)

@Glow worm oooo I know you are on your hols, but I love those graffiti/street art pics, and it would be great to add another country and have an entry from Malta on my street art thread, https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/

I'd be super grateful if you could post that pic (you've not got any close ups have you?), and any other good ones you see on your travels on the above thread, if you have time. Many thanks and enjoy the rest of your holiday, not surprisingly its looking a lot sunnier there than it is back here in the UK.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Sep 2017)

booze and cake said:


> @Glow worm oooo I know you are on your hols, but I love those graffiti/street art pics, and it would be great to add another country and have an entry from Malta on my street art thread, https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/
> 
> I'd be super grateful if you could post that pic (you've not got any close ups have you?), and any other good ones you see on your travels on the above thread, if you have time. Many thanks and enjoy the rest of your holiday, not surprisingly its looking a lot sunnier there than it is back here in the UK.



Sure no probs- it's quite some work of art. I'll wander up there and get a closer pic before I leave and will upload that pic to the site a bit later -( loafing by the pool today!).


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Sep 2017)

A dry ride for a change, on my Cube.
It was decidedly autumnal with a bit of foggy mist. There was a time trial starting in Hardwick, so all the skin suit boys were out, and it was all boys.

It was just s loop to Gamlingay, the highlight was a flock of 50+ goldfinch, the low point was my chain coming off the chainring again.... I'm taking it to the doctor tomorrow.






https://www.strava.com/activities/1187988331


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2017)

I have been neglecting the Surrey Hills somewhat
The Club were having a 25 mile TT today so decided to head south
Through Row Town and Ripley, up Hungry Hill, a short leg on the A26 to take me to the Start of the lower slopes of Newlands.
After the descent, left and up the tough ascent of Combe Lane (Combe Bottom) and sharp right at the end of the descent to take in Crocknorth
Did the 3 hills with no stopping

Back through Effingham, reached Ockham and made the wrong choice, arrived at the A3 so doubled back and took road to Cobham.
From there back via Weybridge, roads there a bit too busy for me

Pleased my improvement in form is still showing. Did not race up the hills but the speed for a touger ride was pleasing

46.30 miles @ 16.0 mph with 2123 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1188048785


----------



## jayonabike (17 Sep 2017)

100k ride
A couple of mates, John, Dave & myself, set off at 9 this morning. John had plotted the route, out towards Milton Keynes and back. It was damp cold & grey, but a long sleeve top, leg warmers & my wool cycling cap meant I was toasty warm in the drizzle. I prefer weather like this to blazing sun, autumn is my favourite time of year to be on the bike. A lovely mix of rolling B roads & quiet country lanes made for a great ride

68 miles at 17 mph average


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Sep 2017)

Take note of my spangly, new Carradice Barley that my tourer borrowed for the afternoon from my Audax bike. The cheek! But how else would I fit my emergency tea bags in? (Salsa Cowbells turning sticks up front too. Comfy)


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Sep 2017)

Another let down from the Met Office (and other forecasters), as the plan was to get out this morning before the rains hit at lunchtime.

So you can imagine my surprise as the heavens opened as I wheeled the bike to the gate just before 9am...
Back in the house for 20 minutes until it seemed to have stopped, and back out with what seemed to be a brightening sky.
Half a mile later I stopped at the side of the road to put my showerproof jacket on...

Carried on up Coal Road, wondering if I should push on and decided that I was out and it wasn't _too_ bad.
Right onto Skeltons Lane, thinking I'd make a decision at the T-junction and by the time I arrived there the rain had all but stopped so I turned left and headed down Sandhills into Thorner.
Sandhills is a fairly fast if lumpy descent into the village over the best part of a mile. However today I had the wind in my face and about a third of the way down the hill the rain started again and got progressively worse, until as I arrived on Main Street it was what meteorologists call "stair rods" and there was standing water seemingly everywhere. 

At this point I decided enough was enough and did a U-turn. Back up Sandhills, this time with the wind at my back which at least kept the worst of the rain out of my face and along Skeltons Lane onto Coal Road with no let up in the weather.
Onto local roads for what is usually a quickish and very gradually downhill stretch towards home, very nearly getting left hooked by a Volvo driver  about half way down
As I approached our street the rain had backed right off, so I carried on down the hill thinking I might head off again, but when I got about a mile from home the heavens opened again so that really was enough and I looped round for home.

*9.14 miles* (14.7km) in *39m* at an average of *14.4mph* with just *357ft* climbed

Well, at least I got out and by the law of sod, within half an hour of getting home the sun was out. That said it's been a constant mix of sunshine and showers all day and as I type this it's thundering and lightening.

Sorry no pics today as I don't have a waterproof camera, but to make up for that here is a map...


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Sep 2017)

A very wet 33 mile ride this afternoon. A longer ride was planned but after the first 14 miles or so it absolutely poured down so the ride was cut short and I headed home soaked through having not worn any wet weather gear!


----------



## tallliman (17 Sep 2017)

I've been struggling to find the motivation to ride over the last couple of weeks. It's all likely due to the end of my little tour, sprained wrist and the inclement weather. Still, the hunting of veloviewer squares is keeping me going for now.

There are only so many routes one can take away from home so they inevitably get tedious. That said, I headed on the commuting route to Melbourne and then through Ticknall and Repton. From here I popped to Etwall to tick off a square and then headed north. Found some lovely small roads but was nearly taken out by an uncaring driver as I moved to avoid a dog. One of these roads was basically a mudfield following the recent rain causing me to walk a little as there was just no traction!

Had a lovely descent toward Markeaton park and the 2-3 miles of crossing the Derby conurbation. Through Darley Abbey and then a long climb to Morleymorleyside and some lovely views of the South Derby hills. Hurtled down a hill and managed to turn right at some lights only to be confronted by a steep but short climb. This was on a rolling A-Road which led me to the 42mile stopping point at an old brick kiln which is now a cafe in West Hallam. A little posh for a cyclist normally but the food was sublime; artisan breads and scones! 

Following a short stop (for me!), I headed south with the wind on my back toward Ratcliffe power station and rejoining the home leg of my commute. Had to avoid the road through Normanton which is being resurfaced at long last! Its long overdue and should result in a much nicer ride home!

Got home feeling surprisingly good with 66 miles in the legs. Happy to be out but still lacking motivation.


----------



## cubey (17 Sep 2017)

A great early trip up around Cawood and Tadcaster, the odd shower or two but quiet roads but getting on the chilly side now.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Sep 2017)

Out again this morning target 2nd 100km ride of the weekend after yesterday's efforts . Heading out beyond Market Bosworth and crossing the A5 to bag some veloviewer square which is becoming harder today's first new square was 25 miles away . Slightly chilly at 0900 but still in shorts short sleeves and arm warmers just enough to keep the chill out . Anstey ,Groby ,Ratby ,Botcheston ,Market Bosworth ,Cadeby the long drag of Fenn lane to Atterton and Witherley and finally some new road and squares at Grendon over the A5 and up a long hill out of Badderly Endsor which I wasnt expecting  Bit of rolling terrain around the back of Atherstone for some new roads and squares . Back over the A5 to Fenny Drayton then back to the A5 down the cycle path to Higham on the hill . Back on familiar roads heading home . Stoke Golding ,Dadlington ,Cadeby ,Kirby Mallory ,Peckleton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby and home . 62.6 miles in the bag and back to back 100 km rides and another 200 mile week . Definitely autumnal out there arm warmers finally came off 5 miles from home


----------



## Donger (17 Sep 2017)

Metric Century a Month time again. Went out on this club ride:

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/16359292

(having started early and already put in 11 miles out to Standish and back, and with another 14 miles added on at the end).

63 miles (101.4km) done today, including a couple of proper hills. Took me exactly 5 1/2 hours (including stops), which is close to a PB for me. It was tough riding past my own front door, already aching and with 14 miles still to go. Bumped into a couple of clubmates (who had opted for the long way home) coming the other way. Soon after that, @gordyfinbar and another of our intermediates came past in the opposite direction too, just as I winched myself up a short but punchy little hill in Elmore .... which felt three times as steep as usual today! I know every inch of those lanes along the Severn, and I turned around at Framilode as soon as I knew I was 7 miles from home. Anyway, mission accomplished. Tired and aching, but still in the game. That's 33 consecutive months with a metric ton now.

Wish I'd taken my camera with me, as I came across a great collection of vintage tractors ... 22 of them ... parked up along the waterfront outside the Anchor Inn at Epney. I chuckled inwardly at the thought of some of the cars that had given us close passes earlier on getting caught up behind that lot down the lanes.

I'm going to ache tomorrow. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2017)

Started off in the sunshine, but the weather soon clouded over and cooled down. A quick 20 miler from Barnet out through Potters Bar to Welham Green, Colney Heath, London Colney, Back past the RSPCA re homing kennels at Ridge and then to the the Mitre Inn for a couple of pints before dodging the rain.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Sep 2017)

3 rides for me today I'm training next week, so needed to scope out the commute as it's unfamiliar territory to me. Turns out it's a nice simple one to Slough and a bit longer than normal which is nice. 24 miles in the bag.
My lad wanted to go out when I got home, so a hilly little 6 miles with him on the MTB's out the back of Prune Hill and a great if muddy descent into Stroud wore him out.
Last but no least, popped into Egham for a few bits. Student chaos as I'd forgotten it was first week for them at Royal Holloway.

I think the climbing challenge has to go out the window as had a few days off, but will keep plodding up the hills as they do seem to be getting that little bit easier.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Sep 2017)

Glow worm said:


> An interesting 16 miler here in Malta today.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice of surface for the cycle path. So crap, I'm sure the Brit cycle path designers will be taking notes.


Horrible feeling you might be right - suspect it has an ability to span pot holes.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Sep 2017)

Met office in its usual jam tomorrow/ in two hours mode so I gave up waiting for the promised sunshine and headed out into a northerly wind. After getting a bit damp from wet roads it did appear to be getting brighter further north so I decided to brave the A7 for three miles before turning south over the Granites.




A capital view - Edinburgh in the distance. 
Aided by what was now a tailwind I made it to Innerleithen in record time and stopped for one of Caldwell's famous ice creams. They must be very fattening as jumping back on the bike resulted in a bang like a gunshot as one of my driveside spokes couldn't handle the extra weight or my ice cream enhanced power.
After guddling around with a spoke key for five minutes the wheel was turning again which left me with 15 miles to home in limp mode. 
The promised sunshine had never materialised at home, instead the last two miles were done in pissing rain. 52 miles at 15.4 mph.


----------



## Katherine (17 Sep 2017)

I have had a good ribbing today for the amount of times I changed my outer clothing on our ride today, varying from jersey and : gilet/ gilet and rain jacket/ rain jacket/ just jersey! 

54.5mi Distance. 4:26:34 Moving Time. 3,681ft Elevation.

*Avg* *Speed* 12.3mi/h *Max Speed* 30.9mi/h *Elapsed Time* 5:37:17

I went on the club B ride to The Last Drop Cafe in Edenfield which has enough hills but we went via Sheephouse Lane between Rivington and Belmont for extra madness and to practice for next week's Tour de Bolton. 












Lots of stone walls, sheep, dark clouds, more stone walls and sheep, quite a few windmills, some exhilerating descents and tough climbs. 
I inhaled a packet of crisps as soon as we walked in the door of the cafe whilst we placed our order of coffee and in my case rhubarb and frangipan tart.


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> 3 rides for me today I'm training next week, so needed to scope out the commute as it's unfamiliar territory to me. Turns out it's a nice simple one to Slough and a bit longer than normal which is nice. 24 miles in the bag.
> My lad wanted to go out when I got home, so a hilly little 6 miles with him on the MTB's out the back of Prune Hill and a great if muddy descent into Stroud wore him out.
> Last but no least, popped into Egham for a few bits. Student chaos as I'd forgotten it was first week for them at Royal Holloway.
> 
> I think the climbing challenge has to go out the window as had a few days off, but will keep plodding up the hills as they do seem to be getting that little bit easier.


Yes I have definitely found that
I did loads of hills last two years
Think I have more leg strength now
You do gradually build up


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2017)

My rides last week: Not having had my own internet access and having had to do a lot of catching up when I got back on I've only just been able to sit and write these up.

As @gavgav has already mentioned, we've been up to the Lake District along with my brother and against all expectation had enough dryish days to get a few rides in.

We were staying near Hawkshead this time which was a nice change and all rides started from there.

For the first ride we headed up to Barngates, Hawkshead Hill, the eastern shore of Coniston Water then Spark Bridge, Bouth, Newby Bridge and back to Hawkshead through Graythwaite.

The Sunday had been a complete washout and Monday was expected to bring us more in the way of showers so waterproofs were taken but I forgot about my gloves until after we'd set off. The roads were awash from the previous rainfall so the bikes didn't stay clean very long and I really appreciated my bike being in full commuter trip with long mudflaps.

Only a mile into the ride, Gav was finding his gears all over the place so a stop to sort it out was needed. All sorted with a bit of a tweak and it behaved thereafter but I couldn't see any reason for it having gone out of adjustment like that.

We all made some good progress up the hills and then at High Cross we could see the showers marching up the valley towards us. Jackets went on straight away followed shortly after by waterproof trousers when the rain turned out to be quite heavy.

En route to Brantwood a coach came up behind us and we pulled in to let them past but the driver wasn't happy with that and was gesturing to get out of the way. We therefore carried on which turned out to be for the best as he was held up by a car that came the other way. We never saw him again.

A lunch stop was taken with a view towards Lowick Green then we carried on to Spark Bridge where the next lot of climbing began. Doug got on well having got some food inside him and was pulling away from Gav and I up the hill.

Having passed Bouth I was catching up with Doug and Gav after stopping for a photo when I could see them by a junction pointing at something. I thought they were wondering which way to go but Gav was pointing out a large bird that I completely failed to notice.

The next climb was quite taxing and both Gav and Doug were flagging a little so it was nice to drop down to Newby Bridge and take a break at The Swan Hotel where the rain held off while we sat outside with our pints.

The direct way back is quite undulating and mostly climbs as far as Graythwaite so wasn't quick and finishes with a steep climb to the house meaning we were all glad to stop.

29 miles for the day at 10.4 mph average and a 28.9 mph top speed (love the downhill bits )





On our way.





The view from Barngates.





Top of Hawkshead Hill.





Showers over Coniston.





Gondola steams up the lake.





Lunch stop view.





Newby Bridge





Pints at The Swan.





Back at the cottage. Yes, it came with a waterfall in the garden.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2017)

Second Lakes ride from last Tuesday:

In the pub last night there was a lot of talk about what kind of ride we should do this time. The consensus was that it should be easier but we still wanted to do a reasonable distance.

What actually happened was that we headed up into Grizedale which was a climb right from the off and carried on until we'd ascended 500 feet in the first mile. The climbing then continued into the forest as we followed the orange waymarked trail round the western side of the valley. I love cycling round here and the views and the downhill sections make up for the climbing (to me - other opinions are avalable ).

Having worked our way back down to the visitor centre and had our lunch it was back onto the tarmac and mostly downhill through Satterthwaite and Force Forge before doubling back and starting to climb again to Thwaite Head and the road to Graythwaite. I knew this bit was uphill and was going to be a bit of a pull but, my, did the map mislead me. Not only was it on the steep side for a single gradient arrow climb but it felt never-ending and we were all feeling the burn by the summit. Our reward was Green Hows Tarn which was new to me and was a pretty place to stop and recover slightly, followed by a swift descent to Graythwaite. There was another short climb here then another big descent which we couldn't make the most of due to being wary of the wet roads.

The road through Cunsey is mostly flat with views over Windermere which was nice but we knew there would be a climb to join the road to the ferry. What we didn't know was that this road was closed. I rode on ahead to sus it out but there was a wagon completely blocking the road and even if they were to let us walk the bikes through the works we wouldn't actually have been able to fit.

So a detour was required up to Far Sawrey (pretty place) which meant more climbing than planned but fortunately not as bad as I'd expected, followed by a fast descent on a wide road down to the shore of Windermere.

The lake shore path is a little rougher than last time we were here but still good to ride. There is a steep section where Doug got stuck in the wrong gear and needed to push to the summit to much ribbing as his bike is the lowest geared of the three.

Further along the path I politely gave way to a couple of walkers and hit a pothole. There was a loud crack from somewhere at the back of the bike but I didn't notice anything untoward when I checked.

We let a few faster riders past on the section to Wray Castle and were pleased to find we can't have been doing too badly as we started to catch them up again on the next climb.

After the castle we took another off road section that heads towards Ambleside. We weren't going that far though and rejoined the tarmac on the road to the Drunken Duck. Our original plan was to have a pub stop at Outgate as we haven't tried that pub before but being quite tired by now and knowing how much we like the Barngates beers I was quite pleased to see Gav stop by the Drunken Duck instead and none of us needed persuading to have our break here.

On the way back to Hawkshead I did a good deed by stopping to remove a roll of plastic sheeting that had fallen off a vehicle into the road, then enjoyed the downhill section, whizzing past another rider with ease.

Getting back to the cottage I found the source of the noise when I hit the pothole which was that a fixing on the rack had gone missing. Fortunately Gav had a spare bolt that fitted and I was able to secure it properly. Something to add to my emergency kit for another occasion.

28.4 miles at 9mph average with a top speed of 35.1 mph which I think is the fastest I've ever gone on the knockabout bike. It could perhaps have been even better if the roads had been dry. Doug and Gav tell me that their Strava shows well over 100 feet per mile climbing for the whole route so I think we can safely call that a hilly ride.






Climbing up into Grizedale. Doug and Gav weren't overly impressed with the first mile or so.





Forest riding. Some of these gravel roads are better maintained than the public highway.





Grabbing snaps from a viewpoint.





Back on tarmac and heading into Satterthwaite.





A pause for breath on the tougher than expected climb.





Up at Green Hows Tarn.





Not part of the plan. Time to reroute.





The shore of Windermere.





Following the shore path to Wray Castle.





This time the pints felt well earned.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2017)

I didn't have time yesterday to go out for a ride so I was out this morning for an enjoyable 55 miles, a fun ride out with a tailwind and a slog back into the breeze. An unusual cafe stop as well, Gongoozler's Rest canal boat cafe at the Braunston Marina, the first time I've seen a cafe in a canal boat. I took a regular route out to Willoughby then turned right down the A45 to the Marina. On the way back I retraced my wheel tracks to Grandborough, then turned left for Broadwell and onto Long Itchington, where I turned left and over Hunningham to Bubbenhall where I turned right through Ryton and across the A45 to Woolston, where I turned left and rode into Coventry past the old speedway and on down the Binley road before turning right onto Hipswell Highway and home.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/17786253


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2017)

Not today, but rides for Friday to Sunday:

Someone a while ago started a thread about Spurn Point and amongst the posts @Pale Rider mentioned he and @EasyPeez would soon be riding to it and I expressed an interest in tagging along. They decided on this Saturday just gone. I had originally planned on driving up on the Saturday morning, doing the ride and then riding back home. However, last week (or the week before) number one son decided he wanted to go back to Uni this weekend so I couldn't have the car.

Therefore I decided to ride up and ride back and make a mini tour of it. I called my sister and bagged a bed for a couple of nights  went to the bike shop and got a seat post bag so I didn't need to use a rucksack and got planning the routes. Whilst planning the routes, which I normally do on Strava, I was reading another thread and @Littgull mentioned a planning site called cycle.travel which plotted routes on the quieter roads. So I decided to use that for the ride up.

The overall plan was 125 miles up to Brough (from Leicester) on the Friday, 100 miles on the Saturday, including the forum ride of 50-55 miles and then 113 miles back to Leicester on the Sunday  I did have bail out options for the first 70 miles on the Friday and the last 70 miles on the Sunday as I could use the train between Leicester and Lincoln if need be.

Anyway onto the rides:

*Friday
*
I set off at around 6:45 and more or less immediately it started raining, nothing heavy just a constant but light drizzle. The first 20 miles or so through familiar roads up to Old Dalby and down into the Vale of Belvoir. 

Between Kinoulton and Owthorpe the route took me off road and down a short tow path alongside a disused canal. a bit rough but the bike handled it fine.

Around 4 or 5 miles outside of Newark I went onto what I think must have been a disuse railway which took me right into Newark, very well surfaced and a fantastic way to get into Newark. From Newark to Lincoln I saw hardly any cars and the last 6 or 7 miles to Lincoln were again on off road cycle paths - again great surfaces and took me right into Lincoln. 

At Lincoln I had to go up the hill to the Cathedral, now I didn't go up the cobbled Steep Hill but did a heart attack enducing tarmac road that ran around it. After this it was Route 1 all the way to the Humber Bridge. 

I stopped at Scothern for a coffee and a bit of cake and was really impressed with the route I was on until I got to Searby (west of Brigg) when National Cycle Route 1 went down a bridleway, which was basically a very very rough series of fields. I managed to get down them but not suitable at all and to be part of the national cycle route it was pretty shoddy. The plus point though was it went right under the flight path for Humberside Airport so I saw a couple of planes coming into land.

10 miles or so from the Humber Bridge my wonderful OS mapping disappeared off my GPS and I was left to follow a snail trail - okay out in the countryside, useless in built up areas.

By the time I had found my sisters house I'd bagged 126 miles and day 1 of 3 was at an end

https://www.strava.com/activities/1185212628

*Saturday
*
I woke to wind and rain and set off at around 7:45 to ride 28 miles to the 10am meet for the forum ride. I'd decided before going up to Hull that I wanted to do a hill  between South Cave and Little Weighton. It would have been enjoyable in the sun, but in the rain it was tough. Anyway I get to the meeting point soaking wet and fed up to see @Pale Rider already there. We both talked about how mad we were thinking of doing the ride but by the time @EasyPeez had turned up the rain had subsided (it might have even briefly stopped ) and we set off.

The Forum Ride:
The first 25ish miles were pretty good, yes it was raining, I was soaked through, but the wind was behind us and the other two were great company. We stopped at a small coffee shop in Patrington about 16 miles in for some respite from the weather before cracking on to Spurn Point. I spent a bit of my childhood at Spurn so it was great to see the place all these years later. After a natter on the point we turned back into the wind and the rain and had a gruelling 12 miles of riding to Withernsea.

At Withernsea we stopped at a chippy were hot drinks and food were consumed before heading back inland (no headwind ) 

We stopped at Hedon for a breather before the last few miles back to the start point and we all agreed to meet at the Humber Bridge at 8am on the Sunday morning and go for a brief ride South before I continued South and the other two turned back north.. @EasyPeez and myself said goodbye to @Pale Rider and we headed back towards Hull were @EasyPeez took me on a fantastic route back via the docks and marina to get me to the west of Hull. We went right alongside the Seimens site were they make off shore wind turbines, the place was massive and so were the turbine blades.

We parted company along Anlaby Road and I headed through Swanland and Welton before getting back to my sisters where I dumped all my wet kit in her garage

103 miles done and day 2 of three was complete

https://www.strava.com/activities/1186941095

*Sunday
*
The forecast for Sunday was Northerly winds and sunny, with rain forecast around 14:00 when I woke up, looked out the window and thought bloody hell it's raining again, put my specs on and realised it wasn't, but it was very misty.

Out the door about 7:30 to ride the 5 miles or so to the Humber Bridge and the three of us set off, me still with no decent mapping on the GPS. I'd decided to ditch the original route I had planned for today and ride Fridays route in reverse with the big possibility of catching the train at Lincoln back to Leicester. The only variation to the original route was I wasn't going to do the bridleway. but dog leg around it. 

At some point my mapping reappeared and I realised it was due to me not having the OS map data for around Hull, the GPS was working fine

After a couple of wrong turns and 15 miles of riding in some pretty dense mist it was time to part ways. 

After a few more miles the mist was lifting and with the wind behind me I started to make some good time. By the time I was at Lincoln the sun was shining and there was no way I was going to catch the train 

I stopped at Newark to grab a drink and sandwich and consumed them alongside a fishing lake enjoying the warmth and sun 

I'd worked out that I would be at Nice Pie cafe which is circa 20 miles from home around 15:00 so I planned to stop for a coffee and cake, however at around 14:30 the rain eventually arrived and boy did it rain, and then it rained heavier and heavier until the rain stopped and was replaced by hailstone. I was completely drenched, It was like I had jumped in a lake, this rain and hail lasted for a good six or seven miles, thoroughly unpleasant. I was that wet I decided I couldn't go into the cafe so plodded on, it was that bad I would have called the back up team to pick me up, but she was with number one son so couldn't call her in 

By the time I got to the outskirts of Leicester the sun was back out and with taking a slightly different route to Friday finished on 127 miles. Mini tour completed just over 350 miles in three days and a drenching on all three days 

I would do it again though 


https://www.strava.com/activities/1188667326


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2017)

*Today
*
Day off work to recover from the weekends riding. I decided to do a shorter ride today so I didn't stiffen up and to also put off cleaning the bike 

There was one square near Bedworth I needed to get 31x31 on the Veloviewer explorer square so decided to head out that way and get it. Looked on cafe network and found a cafe near the square. 

Route was pretty much south and then west, 28 miles to the cafe (Astley Book Farm) which is a great stop, does hot drinks and cakes and 24 miles back. Wind was light and I had no rain, a great ride 

Got home and cleaned the bike, back to work tomorrow 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1189772641


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2017)

After a break on the Wednesday for Doug and Gav to go climbing trees, we resumed the rides in some much improved weather on the Thursday.

The plan this time was to head for lunch at The Britannia in Elterwater then a ride up Great Langdale and back.

We headed out of Hawkshead and up to Barngates for the third time this week, feeling glad we aere on bicycles as we didn't get held up by the coach struggling along roads way too narrow for it.

We carried on past the pub and down to Skelwith Fold where the view to the Langdales is always fabulous. A car came past here and following it down the hill I was easily able to keep up all the way to Skelwith Bridge. The wind was quite strong today and it made itself felt on the gentle climb to Elterwater. Doug and Gav's treetop adventures yesterday may have had something to do with taking it a little slower of course.

We got to the Britannia in good time and enjoyed lunch (a Cumberland sausage bap with onion marmalade in my case) before riding through Chapel Stile and up Great Langdale, still against the wind.

At the top of the valley I parted from Doug and Gav temporarily. They were riding back to Elterwater while I headed up the pass to Blea Tarn and over to Little Langdale. This is a good climb even for a seasoned cyclist so I didn't rush. I was slightly disappointed not to make it in one go as I needed to pause and let a car through on one of the hairpin bends.

Over the top I had a great descent before pressing on as quick as possible along Little Langdale to meet up with Doug and Gav again. I got a compliment about the bell from a couple of walkers and a cyclist riding in the other direction said "I'm still smiling _now_" as he passed - heading for Wrynose I'm guessing.

After meeting the others back at Elterwater (I'd kept them waiting for 17 minutes) we headed back up to Skelwith Fold where I'd suggested an alternative route along Bog Lane. After an energetic few days I thought they'd want to go the most direct way but they chose to take my suggestion instead.

At the end of Bog Lane we were onto the fairly new off road paths again. These are great at getting you off the busy roads but are quite undulating with some surprisingly steep bits which can catch you out if you aren't quick with the gear changes. It's quite entertaining riding though.

Near to Low Wray we found a new route we didn't know about which goes across country to Hawkshead. It's worth it for the scenery which you wouldn't see from a car but there was one hill that was properly steep. As you go further along it also has loads of gates that have to be stopped for. A great path but it's not for those in a hurry.

Getting to Hawkshead we needed to grab a couple of things from the shop. While stopped outside I saw the opportunity to get a photo but a van came and parked in front of me just as I had found the angle I wanted.

24.3 miles at 9.5 mph average with 28.6 mph maximum.





Taking in the view from Skelwith Fold.





At The Britannia.





Great Langdale.





On my own for a bit and about to tackle the climb to Blea Tarn.





Made it and there is the tarn.





View over the other side into Little Langdale.





Entertaining off road paths.





Into new territory for us.





Meeting the locals.





View from the top of the last big climb of the day. Blelham Tarn is in the background.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not today, but rides for Friday to Sunday:
> 
> Someone a while ago started a thread about Spurn Point and amongst the posts @Pale Rider mentioned he and @EasyPeez would soon be riding to it and I expressed an interest in tagging along. They decided on this Saturday just gone. I had originally planned on driving up on the Saturday morning, doing the ride and then riding back home. However, last week (or the week before) number one son decided he wanted to go back to Uni this weekend so I couldn't have the car.
> 
> ...


Im quite glad I couldn't get Friday off otherwise I would have probably tagged along


----------



## Old jon (18 Sep 2017)

Monday muddling again. I knew I would be riding the fixed, but could not settle on a route, or even a direction. Resorted to eenie meeny miny mo, or something similar, to the great amusement of some folk waiting for a bus . . .

So, the towpath to Viaduct Road after hurtling round Holbeck to find Office Lock. The ride from Kirkstall Road to Headingley was no harder than usual and the same could be said for the rest of the climb to the Ring Road. It may well almost be time to raise the gearing by one tooth. Turn right onto St Helen’s Lane, left onto Adel Lane and straight on when the road becomes Church Lane. Across Adel Dam, the climb out of the dip was almost easy. Then the penny dropped, a tailwind!! A mile or so further on and the left turn ( onto Arthington Road? ) to the top of Kings Road and left down to the roundabout at Bramhope showed the wind situation a little clearer. Anyroadup, turn right and pedal along the A 660 to the Dyneley Arms and turn right again for Pool Bank. And the hollow in the road that unclipped my left foot at better than 25 mph ( I was too busy to check ) and gave me the interesting experience of pedalling one footed while trying to slow down enough to clip the other foot back on the pedal. Sometimes the unexpected can be a good thing.

Rather average from there on, really. Turn right again, onto the A 659, and ride into Otley, which was recovering nicely from its festival weekend. A bit of a meander through the town saw me riding past the bus station, and shouting good morning to a couple of friends who seemed to be shopping. A little more meander and the haul up Leeds Road, back to the Dyneley Arms, past there and through Bramhope.



Ride straight along the A 660, passing Golden Acre Park again on the opposite side to Arthington Road. All the way back to Headingley. One somnolent driver at the first set of lights, beat him / her to the next set and turned right for the descent to Kirkstall and to rejoin the towpath by what was once the Mackeson brewery. Yes, I do remember it, and have fond memories of drinking draught Mackeson . . .

‘Twas the company really. So, towpath again but it could barely be seen for the lunchtime jogging society. I did turn the camera on again, but, you know, joggers. Back on the road at Water Lane, Great Wilson Street and of course schools and colleges are back. A large number of folk about, so turn right as soon as possible, cross both railway line and motorway and make my way home. Just more than 30 miles, a very enjoyable ride, and the weather stayed good. So did the smile on my face.

The inevitable map,


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2017)

The Friday and our last ride of this Lakes holiday. This needed to be a less energetic one (that term being relative riding round here) and we came up with a route going south on the main route to Lakeside initially. We had a northerly wind helping us along and once we got to Graythwaite the gradient was in our favour too.

Gav suggested that I go on ahead as he and Doug knew where they were going and I enjoyed some good fun fast sections. Lakeside was quite crowded with a couple of coaches and a train having turned up and people queueing to board MV Swan. We stuck around to see her depart and were accosted by a group of Chinese tourists who wanted to have their photographs taken with Doug's bike (not the first time something like this has happened but last time it was Japanese tourists).

We were trying out something new this time and after being held up by a coach again, retraced our steps a short way to Low Stott Park and then went on a new-to-us road through Finsthwaite which is a much gentler climb over the hills to the Rusland Valley. The day had warmed up and I shed layers to ride in shorts and t-shirt for the first time this week.

As always, the Rusland valley is nice and quiet as it's well off the tourist trail. I think we only saw two cars until we got to the road for Satterthwaite. Somewhere along here Doug casually mentioned that his brakes hadn't been working for a bit  so I took advantage of a short break to sort that out for him.

Another pub stop was taken at The Eagles Head where we decided to have lunch (steak baps) as well as a pint then once suitably refreshed we tackled the last bit of climbing along the road through Grizedale and back to the house, arriving with _just _enough spare time to put the bikes away before some heavy showers rolled across.

19.3 miles for this one at 11 mph average and 30.3 mph maximum.





Doug crests our first big climb of the day. There are some nice fast downhill bits from here.





The view from Lakeside.





Looking up the Rusland Valley.





Gav at the Eagles Head.





Passing the visitor centre in Grizedale.





At Moor Top. All downhill from here to the finish.





Some showers on the way. We just got back in time.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not today, but rides for Friday to Sunday:
> 
> Someone a while ago started a thread about Spurn Point and amongst the posts @Pale Rider mentioned he and @EasyPeez would soon be riding to it and I expressed an interest in tagging along. They decided on this Saturday just gone. I had originally planned on driving up on the Saturday morning, doing the ride and then riding back home. However, last week (or the week before) number one son decided he wanted to go back to Uni this weekend so I couldn't have the car.
> 
> ...



When we were up against a cross/headwind, we formed what I've heard David Millar on the telly call an echelon.

You were in front doing your Ian 'big diesel engine' Stannard bit, Andy tucked in beside your rear wheel, and I tucked in beside Andy's rear wheel.

When I decided it was time to relieve you at the front, the wind really hit me as I moved forward.

I don't fully understand how echelons work, but from that limited experience there appears to be something in it.


----------



## gavgav (18 Sep 2017)

I'm up at the caravan for the 2nd week of my holiday and looking to get a few rides in.

The Met Office forecast for today was dry until 1pm and then 2 hours of rain, with light winds, so I got up and ready to head out, only for it to start pouring with rain at 10am, through until 1pm  (never believe the forecast up here)

Dad travelled up this morning and arrived just after lunch, so we had a chat and I then decided to head out on the bike at 3pm, when it had finally dried up, but the wind had really picked up and it was bloomin cold 

Set out with the intention of heading up to Cwm Buchan, out from the caravan site into Dyffryn, where I proceeded to get lost already and realised I had taken the wrong road out of the site, that I'd intended to use ! This meant I had to mix it on the main road with the school picking up traffic and on a narrow section that wasn't any fun at all.

Eventually reached the lane I wanted and began the very steep climb up towards the NCN route 8, which would take me over picturesque farm land. I went through the first gate, to be met by cows with calves (always a dangerous combination) and as I passed them I then found a Bull in the road . I wasn't chancing that and so doubled back and kept climbing up and up and up to Caerffynnon.

This had taken me a long way out of the direction I had wanted to be going in and with the wind howling I decided to give up on Cwm Buchan and just explore the lanes up to Moelfre. The views both of the mountain and back down to the coast were well worth the climbing (best part of 800 ft in a couple of miles)









I explored a bit and then decided to head back down the steep descent to Dyffryn and up to Talybont, then down to the beach via the more commercial caravan sites that sit on that road.

I passed a field of Alpacas and mini horses, which provided some amusement for a few minutes.

It was then back up to the main road and down to our site, against the wind all the way back, which made it slower than normal.

14.6 miles with 989ft of climbing at 10.9mph avg (almost as bad as my Lake District speed!!)


----------



## Jon George (18 Sep 2017)

It's been some time since I've posted in Your Ride, but I thought you all might want to see the results of me misjudging the weather forecast today. It may have rained ....


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2017)

Jon George said:


> It's been some time since I've posted in Your Ride, but I thought you all might want to see the results of me misjudging the weather forecast today. It may have rained ....
> 
> View attachment 374178


Welcome back Jon, I think we may have unknowingly met on a Bucklesham back road a few weeks ago waiting for oncoming traffic to pass - it was only once you'd let me go on ahead I had the "was that..." moment.

You weren't the only one to get caught out by the Suffolk showers today. When I finally got out this afternoon for a quick 20 miler loop around Levington, Nacton and Bucklesham it was constant drizzle with heavy rain showers mixed in. Somewhere in the last 3 miles I felt the rear tyre going soft, but it held out until I got home where the conditions helped as air bubbles were forming on the wet tyre around the culprit.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1190305646


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2017)

Gorgeous if somewhat breezy here today with some rather dark clouds on the horizon, but i couldn't miss the opportunity to get out as the rest of the week doesn't look too promising. Very warm in the shade though and it didn't rain so that's always a plus. Quite a bit of traffic about tday, and i saw 3 cyclists . The farmers have been cutting the hedges thank god. It was also quite muddy in places, and that gve me a couple of scares, when my bike nearly slid from under me. . 18 very pleasant miles done.


----------



## gavgav (19 Sep 2017)

Awoke to glorious sunny cloudless skies in North Wales, even warm enough to fetch the shorts out again, as I embarked on what is my favourite ride.

Took the main road down to Barmouth, with glorious views over the bay, down the seafront and around to the Harbour, where I took a photo of the bridge I was about to cross.









Crossed Barmouth Bridge and then up the Mawddach Trail, which sparkled in the sunshine and the Autumnal Leaves that were in full view.




It was busy with walkers and cyclists, all very friendly and exchanging conversation as to how wonderful the day was.

Stopped at Dolgellau for a quick snack, through the town and then up the long Bondaleb climb, 6 miles of it and 800+ft of climbing, which rivals anything I did in the Lake District last week for difficulty.

Arrived at Cregennan Lake, which is one of my favourite spots in the UK, peaceful and relaxing, which enabled me to have a few minutes thinking of my grandad, whose birthday it would have been today.














After lunch, I began the long descent to Arthog, with another set of cows with calves to contend with! Seemed much more a relaxed bunch than yesterday's and more interested in basking in the sunshine than me.

There is a fast downhill section on the main road and then back to the Mawddach Trail, for a short section and re-tracing my steps back to the caravan.

33.0 miles, 2110 ft of climbing at 11.1mph avg


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2017)

gavgav said:


> Awoke to glorious sunny cloudless skies in North Wales, even warm enough to fetch the shorts out again, as I embarked on what is my favourite ride.
> 
> Took the main road down to Barmouth, with glorious views over the bay, down the seafront and around to the Harbour, where I took a photo of the bridge I was about to cross.
> View attachment 374317
> ...




I was in Barmouth a couple of weeks ago. I quite fancy doing the Mawddach trail.


----------



## gavgav (19 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I was in Barmouth a couple of weeks ago. I quite fancy doing the Mawddach trail.


It's fantastic, mostly dead flat, stunning scenery and just great for a leisurely ride.


----------



## derrick (19 Sep 2017)

Out with the skivers today. three of us had a coffee in Ware this morning. the sun was supposed to come out today, but i did not see much of it. A very pleasant ride though, no problems with cars or anything else. i love being retired.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1191214617


----------



## Jon George (19 Sep 2017)

Planned for a 50km South-West of Ipswich, but abandoned when I remembered I had to go back to work.  Still, 22 miles and this pic, somewhere near Raydon. (I did not get wet.)


----------



## Glow worm (19 Sep 2017)

Just a short 4 miler here in Malta. Used the local 'Boris Bike' type scheme again and it worked fine.






Some interesting street art on an abandoned building site. If anyone knows what the hell is going on here I'd love to know.










A couple of shots of a firing range. The red flag was up so I couldn't get any nearer the coast. lots of gunshot. The Maltese really like their guns.




Prickly pear. I picked one and soon discovered why it's called 'prickly' pear.





Near the Maltese Army firing range. Who they are expecting to attack them is anyone's guess.






I never thought they had hedgehogs here. Introduced perhaps.
Anyway as the wind picked up, a nice short ride in 80 degree (27) sunshine.


----------



## Buck (19 Sep 2017)

Just a quick ride out tonight. I travelled from work in lovely sunshine and on the phone to Mrs Buck suggested I'd grab a ride out in the evening sunshine. This was scuppered by Mrs Buck having the evening meal nearly ready (oops!)

My road bike was off the road as I am part way through fitting new cables - delayed by finding a broken in-line adjuster which I've ordered a replacement for and is "in the post". Rather than miss the ride I decided that the Hardrock MTB was going to get a run out on the roads!

By the time dinner was eaten and partly digested it was getting darker and cooler. Suitably dressed in my fluorescent jacket and flashing lights front and aft I set off.

First thing was that the saddle was not the comfiest - it's a bit big and spongy - I'm clearly used to the road bike style. To top it offthe cleats/pedals were creaking/squeaking.

Did I mention the bikes heavy and the tyres like glue? It certainly felt harder getting the bike rolling and the riding position meant that I was subtly using my leg muscles differently - certainly felt it more in my quads tonight.

Enough of the rambling - A short but steady ride out of the village onto the tops then a shorter circuit that doesn't quite take you to the windmills and home. With no moon visible and streetlights being in very short supply it was pitch black in places and I was thankful of putting my Hope light on the front. 

Here's a (grainy iPhone) night time shot of Emley Mast - lit up like a beacon









8.8 miles and just 794ft of climb

https://www.strava.com/activities/1191930563


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2017)

Went out on one of my regular loops (well they are always slightly variable)
I still had the efforts of Sunday's ride in my legs, but wound up the pace and found I was still going well

Early in the ride put in a diversion via THorpe up to Egham and back, then across Chobham Common to Windlesham , and as the bridge is still close
(good in a way forced me to look for more routes), up to Lightwater then on the main road back to Chobham and via Sandhills Lane and Philpotts lane to Fairoaks and home via Addlestone

There was a bit of a headwind on outward journey

Good Speed again, probably longest solo ride done with Ave speed of over 18 mph (did a club ride of 50 miles at this speed but of course was drafting)

30.4 miles @ 18.1 mph with 719 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/1192759684


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Sep 2017)

We met in Upton. Pete M, Jules H, Margaret P and me. Rich B showed up for a check in on his way southwards to the Trioscape. We four were bound northwards instead. Off out through Kinnersley we rode chattering as we went. Through the ford at Pinvin we struggled to spot the expected fish. Jules forgot to make the turn for Throckmorton but a yell from me sorted that. Then a decision was required to go by Abberton or Rous Lench. Rous Lench it was. After Inkberrow things looked a bit unfamiliar but we made all the correct turns for Flying Horse Lane and Ditchford Bank. We rolled into the Fishing Lake yard to grab a table at the cafe and order our refreshments.

Cafe legs struggled as we set off. A brief detour to Hanbury Church for the view didn't help but on down to Gallows Green we began to roll a bit better. We paused on the canal bridge to have a look and then looped to Oddingley where paused again on the canal bridge whilst the level crossing closed for a train. Crowle lined us up for White Ladies Aston and a return to the pinch point at Drakes Broughton. We opted for the southerly return route which meant a bit of a struggle into a head wind on the ramp to Strensham. Soon Jules said his byes and then at Upton we three went our separate ways. Me to return by Hanley Swan having had a lovely ride out with the gang. 69 smiles on this one.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Sep 2017)

Yesterday's ride. Around town on various errands. 4 Old Farts for lunch, trip to see the quack (all good) and then visit my daughter's new house. All on the MtB. 8 smiles and lots achieved


----------



## Gareth C (21 Sep 2017)

I’d planned a one-week ride around NW Scotland, starting near Beaully and heading up the west coast to Durness, before heading back through the interior. In the run-up to the trip north I’d been ill for a couple of weeks, and, as it turned out, the ride was not to be – lack of training meant my knee gave in, and I had to call it off. However, two great days of riding were done in amazing scenery…

First was to get over from Beaully to Ullapool: a long day, and mostly on the A835 with the potential for a busy ride.






Riding up towards Muir of Ord was on old ground covered on my LEJOG ride some years ago, but at the distillery the option to take some quiet backroads presented itself.















_The River Orrin_





Shortly after Marybank, the A835 is joined, and shortly after Contin I’d been recommended to take a short diversion to the Rogie Falls (the previous week had seen a lot of rain fall).





_At Rogie Falls_




_Scary suspension bridge_










A ride by Loch Garve and then through the small village of Garve leads into the woods and then the start of a long gradual climb towards Loch Glascarnoch that would form the bulk of todays miles.





_Quick snack stop outside Garve_









_I just had to stop and get a photo of these spectacular mushrooms_




_The view back along the route from Black Bridge_




_Loch Glascarnoch stretching away into the distance_
Along Loch Glascarnoch also seemed to take forever, but then things start to head downwards (and not before time).





_At sea level_
On reaching the sea at Loch Broom, there’s still quite some distance to ride, and now undulating, but eventually Ullapool comes into view.






I find the campsite, put the tent up and find dinner.






https://www.relive.cc/view/1193305092


----------



## Gareth C (21 Sep 2017)

Given yesterdays long ride, my aching knee and the route ahead to Durness being “somewhat lumpy” I decided the last thing I wanted to do was get stranded up there with an injury. However, my mate Tim, who was coming over to ride with me today, persuaded me that we could (a) skip the long draggy climbs north of Ullapool in his car, (b) lose the bikepacking weight from my bike, and (c) just ride around Inverpollaidh in beautiful scenery/weather and see how things turn out.

So off to Drumrunie to park up, high cloud, no wind and amazing scenery.

Our first part of the ride was north west along Loch Lurgainn underneath the lovely Stac Pollaidh. The road was just beautiful, with very few cars and we struggled to find any direction in 360 degrees where the views were not amazing!







_Amazing views ahead…_




_… and behind_





Our next loch was Loch Bad a’ Ghaill, and then we took a short diversion past Loch Osgaig and up to Achnahaird Bay where all the Assynt peaks were spread out in front of us.







_Looking back into Assynt_









_Achnahaird Bay_
Backtracking to Badnagyle, we climed up the hill to be rewarded with an amazing 2km descent to the fish farm via switchbacks. This bit of road is almost like a mountain bike trail centre in that it is designed to extract the maximum fun from the height and distance.

At the fish farm we re-engaged the winching gears and climbed up to a wonderland of small (and larger) lochans looking into Inverpollaidh.

Another highlight was the 3km-or-so along Allt Gleann an t’ Srathain which is just gently downhill, and for the most part must follow an old fault line as it is dead-straight, and just beautiful.

We had then reached the sea at Loch an Eisg Brachaidh where we took a stop for apples and chocolate.







_Loch an Eisg Brachaidh_
More winching up steep gradients and then even steeper downhills into Inverkirkaig.







_Liz and I spent a lovely week in Inverkirkaig a year-or-so back_




_Inverkirkaig beach_
A final few kilometres to Lochinver via the best-placed school I’ve ever seen, and then straight into the busy Lochinverlarder for pies.

At this point my knee was hurting, so Tim (now pie-fuelled) pushed on around the loop via Loch Assynt and back to the car (and though not a Strava-ite, did manage to take the KOM for a long section by 1s). He then came back to fetch me, and I called it a day and headed back to his place.





_Chilling out in Lochinver_
So, certainly unfinished business here: whether this is a loop ride, or several day rides, but it certainly is absolutely amazing scenery to be riding in – highly recommended!

https://www.relive.cc/view/1193305153


----------



## postman (21 Sep 2017)

Not a ride as such but two days on the turbo,45 and 50 mins.I just seem to be so busy,it's been a time of going back to Uni with the kids and two short holidays.Not complaining there.i also have started weights again.feeling good.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2017)

I'm now at home in dry clothes with a hot drink sat at my computer. I got in, shed my wet shoes and socks as I crossed the threshold, parked my bike, put the heating on and retrieved my shoes and socks, dumped the shoes on a radiator and my clothes in the washing machine and went for a shower. I got up looked at the rain, looked at the forecast and thought "the rains early". So at ten with the rain stopped I headed out to do a fairly direct route out to Hatton locks, it wasn't pleasant, it was dry but with a strong breeze that was making me work harder than I wanted. Sat in the cafe and someone said its raining, I looked at the time and the rain had arrived just as it was forecast to, so that was the end of my plans to extend my ride back. It was raining steadily when I set off for home but the breeze had dropped, I did the direct route home and it rained all the way there. So 33 miles ridden with more than a hint of rule 9 

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------



## Fonze (21 Sep 2017)

Thoroughly enjoyed my ride today , headwind to start so went slow and used that as a warm up.
Few pitstops taking in the scenery.
Amazing what a bit of fresh air does , clears your head and makes you realise why you love to cycle.


----------



## gavgav (21 Sep 2017)

The overnight heavy rain cleared through early morning and after a trip to Beddgellert with dad, we arrived back at the caravan to lovely sunshine and so I got out for ride number 3 of the week. This time I made it to Llyn Cwm Bychan!!

Took the correct route out of the site and then the steep climb up to Caerffynnon, before the descent down gated roads and then the even steeper descent past Artro Hall towards Llanbedr.

The Afon Artro which I would follow for 5 miles





I then began the 5 mile climb up to Cwm
Bychan, long but not overly steep, apart from a couple of places, but after 2 weeks of hilly cycling it was taxing enough! The scenery was simply stunning though, passing waterfalls, using tree canopy lanes and passing rugged mountains, before arriving at what seemed like proper wilderness. Didn't see a car or a human for 10 miles, only sheep, who were rather scared of me on a bike.

Waterfall on the climb





Llyn Cwm Bychan









After a chocolate bar, for energy, I retraced my steps down towards Llanbedr, much quicker than climbing up it! I had 2 choices next, use the main road back to Dyffryn, less hilly but busy traffic, or continue to re-trace my steps back, including the gradient arrow climb past Artro Hall. I went for the same route back and the climb was blooming hard, necessitating 2 stops for breath, but made it!

At the top there was a fabulous view over the sea, with the sun glistening off it.





The descent back to Dyffryn is fast and exhilarating and I arrived back at the van having thoroughly enjoyed the ride.

18.9 miles with 1788 ft of climbing at 10.1mph avg


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2017)

Just getting over my ride from a few days ago...

I was at w*rk in the afternoon, but had the opportunity to meet up with a couple of mates for a few miles around Pitsford Res.
Heading over to meet up, I had p*ncture No.1. I pumped the rear tyre up, hoping to get the half mile to the friends house where we were meeting up.. Nope, 100 yards on, it was flat again. I walked the rest of the way as it's easier to change a tube with coffee and a stand pump!






Proper p*ncture repair kit! 








And the home of the p*ncture fairy was finally discovered.. 







Mate #2 watching the scenery whilst yet another p*ncture was being sorted..... 






Getting bored now.....
A few miles later, and p*ncture #3! I decided to cut my ride shortand head homewards as I had to get ready for w*rk. They carried on to the cafe for coffee,,,,

Well. at least I got a few miles in 
And the weather was nice!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1191121757


----------



## Jon George (22 Sep 2017)

I claimed another point for the 50km challenge today. It was one of the those days for blowing away the cobwebs and problems from the head. A great ride out. 

This near Kirton.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2017)

Couple of days off due to working at the weekend so started the day with a lie in, then a shopping trip with a quick 10 mile loop in the wrong direction to start with
https://www.strava.com/activities/1195129324

After lunch I mowed the lawn (as it seemed were quite a few of my neighbours) and then I took advantage of a lovely warm & sunny but breezy late afternoon to take the Cube out for a slower paced ride along the back lanes of Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne...




Waldringfield...




Martlesham and then down and past the old USAF listening station on Foxhall Road....





before a quick stop, also just outside Kirton (a couple of fields before where @Jon George took his I think) for a pic for the "show us your Cube" thread




and on from there to home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1195129405


----------



## Jon George (22 Sep 2017)

Jenkins said:


> before a quick stop, also just outside Kirton (a couple of fields before where @Jon George took his I think) for a pic for the "show us your Cube" thread.


I do believe there will come a time when we'll met!


----------



## Old jon (22 Sep 2017)

A bit of a grey morning, yesterday, but I would rarely ride if I allowed the weather to stop me. Out with the Ellis Briggs, all them gears to enjoy for the next 33.5 miles on some rather wonderful Yorkshire roads!

Yeah, the first miles are escaping the city, still counts as riding. Although Holbeck is one of the areas I ride through so often, it becomes commonplace. An improvement in the case of Holbeck. After crossing the river at Crown Point, traffic was less tangly than has been the case lately and the lights were kind so a swift pedal along to Roundhay Road and the climb to the clock at Oakwood. Not too swift a ride, I had still to make up my mind where I was going. By the time I reached the Ring Road on the A 58 I had a rough idea of where, and a pair each of aching lungs and legs. It is still a hefty climb for me. Along to the pub and turn left on Whin Moor Lane for the blustery ride to Shadwell. There are few hedges or walls along here so the breeze can reach strengths that are quite interesting. Turn left on Main Street and along the road to the lights at Slaid Hill where for once the lights were green, for the right turn onto Wike Ridge Lane. An exhilarating road to ride along, up and down and side to side, and usually little traffic. Then East Keswick. Uphill Village, I need more fitness, this stretch always feels difficult. Along to the A 659, I use one stretch or another of this road on many of my rides. Into Collingham and turn left to go through Linton, across the re opened bridge again. Keep up with the gear changes through here, it is all too easy to lose momentum on the climbs and drops. Well, it is for me.

Into Wetherby, and out again by the back street diversion ( hmm, a name for a band? ) and I had already decided on the A 58 to Collingham and the ascent of Jewitt Lane. Yet again, little traffic, and by using almost all the low gears I had I reached the second crest at Compton Lane still sat in the saddle. OK single figure speed all the way, I guess that is what gears are for. The road still rises along Compton Lane, which becomes Milner Lane . . .



The video ends in Thorner, the ride continues. Leave the village via Sandhills, being grateful for the level stretch at the end to Skeltons Lane. Half way along the Fire Brigade were having a practice of sorts, that is what the signs said, but there was no visible activity, maybe I should have bought a ticket? The mini roundabout at the end really does work well, so over that and Red Hall Lane to the left turn onto the A 58 again. Some traffic confusion by the lights at Oakwood, after the descent of Boot Hill, I rode past the cacophony produced by the cretinous and happily pedalled back home on the reverse of the ride out earlier. A little sky leakage occurred after recrossing the Aire, but I was a mere mile or two from home. Brilliant ride, pleasantly tired.
The map is not compulsory . . .


----------



## Stonechat (22 Sep 2017)

Had originally detremined to have a hard 10 mile bash in the middle of today's ride
However legs felt stiff and I had knee warmers on so it was only a 2.5 mile hard bash,
so went over CHertsey Bridge and headed to Virginia Waters, not my usual route and diverted up to Wellington Road when I hit the A30

Tokk that to Chobham and diverted in and out of the Common and through the centre of Chobham to ny back way through Sandpit and Philpot lanes
Hitting the roundabout across the A320, back wheel felt spongy, sure enough a ouncture, though not totally flat, so pumped it up and headed straight home

I had been over a few potholes, suspected a pinch puncture but when home proved to be a normal puncture
Is it just me or don't they make patches and adhesive as good as it used to be?

Antway the ride was 36.42 miles @ 17.6 mph with 942 feet climbed

Weather was rather chillt when I started, had merino base layer, long sleeve jersey, and knee warmers
Was rather warm when I finished. The hazard of riiding at this time of year

A nice day and enjoyed the ride in the later parts with sunny skies

https://www.strava.com/activities/1195846848


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Sep 2017)

My rides this week I suppose, since the last 6 days have been much the same. My usual commute to the airport has been replaced with one to SLough Trading Estate to attend a weeks training. Took a couple of goes to get a nice route for the first part, and only yesterday did I find the best way home. Wouldn't mind but most of this is familiar ground to me...
A much more pleasant ride to start with, going through WGP, lots of young deer around with a spring in their step, and all very nice on Wednesday morning





It was much less nice on the way home yesterday in the pouring rain, though not entirely unpleasant, once your shoes are full of water you ain't getting any wetter and it was warm at least.
A chilly start today, 4.5 degrees through the park, but the ride home was cracking, so much so I extended the 12 mile commute to 21 miles. Came across a snake on the way through the park, sorry about the poor picture but the little thing wouldn't stay still... About 6 - 8 " long it was, any ideas?





Certainly a hillier week than I'm used to for commuting with the best part of 1000m climbed, compared to the more usual 100m or so...


----------



## Jon George (22 Sep 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Came across a snake on the way through the park, sorry about the poor picture but the little thing wouldn't stay still... About 6 - 8 " long it was, any ideas?
> View attachment 374832


The yellow/black 'collar' suggest a grass snake.


----------



## Jon George (22 Sep 2017)

An afternoon in the sun (out to Waldringfiled, Newbourne, Kirton). I took this - like yesterday, out near Kirton.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2017)

Today's ride started off much the same as yesterday afternoon's one heading out eventually to Martlesham where, instead of turning left I turned right and up into Woodbridge and from there out to Hollesley, up to Butley and Tunstall, acrosss to Wickham Market and back down to Woodbridge and Martlesham where I carried on following yesterday's route for home - including copying the photo but on a better bike!




https://www.strava.com/activities/1196179715



Jon George said:


> I do believe there will come a time when we'll met!


That may have been this afternoon - if that was you heading past the Lavendar Farm going up towards Bucklesham school on an Orbea, I was the bloke waiting to pull out of Tenth Road (next to Bugsy's Autos) that you acknowledged.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Sep 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> any ideas?


Grass snake


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Sep 2017)

Time was short today so I took to a standard loop. Off over the common was hindered by the headwind. No worries, just keep pedalling. The work continues still on the M50 bridge but at least it's now on the other side. The climb to Redmarley didn't seem too tough and even up from Pauntley was fine. I opted for the Woolridge climb and that was fine too. The Cotswolds lay basking in the sunshine while to the west The Black Mountains of Wales could be spied. Along the Hams was quite brisk and this continued to Tunnel Hill and even over Brotheridge Green. Brisk continued all the way home giving me a very good average pace overall. 45 smiles


----------



## cubey (22 Sep 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2017)

Today was my chance to do my 100km ride for September.
I arranged to meet a mate for a pedal towards Kimbolton, Bedford and back via Santa Pod, but he had to be home by midday, so we changed routes so he could break off home at a suitable point when I carried on.
We rode through Cogenhoe and Whiston to Salcey and Hartwell, then through the villages to Kislingbury where he headed home, and I backtracked a mile or so to head for Bugbrook and Litchborough (the hilly area!)
In one of the villages, there was a chap playing the bagpipes in his front garden.. I tried to catch the cadence as I pedalled past, but it was a bit of a dirge, and I wasn't going that slow 
I didn't fancy Newnham Hill today so cut across to the East of Daventry and into some lovely quiet, but steep, lanes in the general direction of Flore and Whilton.






_Brockhall is a bit posh!
_
On a gated road in Brockhall, I came across a couple of chaps attempting to fix one of the bikes. He'd snapped the rear gear cable and was attempting to get a rideable gear to carry on with the day. In the end, he managed to wind the adjuster in so he was in the centre of the block. Not too bad, I suppose, as he could still operate the front derailleur.
We sort of said we might meet up at the cafe in Whilton Locks canal basin, but I didn't see them again. Hopefully, the mechanical issues didn't ruin their day too much!






Still, I had sticky toffee pudding and a cuppa to top up the energy levels for the final 20 miles home. 






In Dodford, I re-found the ford that I drove a mates V6 LPG Landrover through a year or so ago... It's about 100 yards long, and quite deep in places. I had the wrong wheels with me today, so didn't bother riding it 

Apart from nearly getting wiped out by a truck pulling out of a metal merchants and taking an unnecessarily wide line across my path, the ride home was pleasant in the autumn sunshine.

Back home on 64 miles, in lovely weather. Wrong clothes chosen though, as it was about 4c when I started, and not far of 20c by late morning. Sweating like a  until I took my jacket off. Then I was chilly until the sweat evaporated from my top!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1196076869


----------



## Jon George (22 Sep 2017)

Jenkins said:


> That may have been this afternoon - if that was you heading past the Lavendar Farm going up towards Bucklesham school on an Orbea, I was the bloke waiting to pull out of Tenth Road (next to Bugsy's Autos) that you acknowledged.


That was me! 
These days I answer to Jon (or Billy at a push. Below is the photo on a business card I have started to hand out to people who say 'Excuse me, but has anybody ever told you you look like Billy Connolly?)


----------



## Glow worm (22 Sep 2017)

My final ride in Malta today, using the excellant 'Next Hire'system.





Headed away from the coast today into the centre of the island up some serious ( for me) hills.






By chance I happened to find a quiet road with a nice bridge. There are not many quiet roads in Malta, but most drivers seem fine.






A nice valley.







The bike on a bit of an off road detour.

And finally back down to the coast 






Only 8 miles but for an East Anglian it felt more like 80 with all the hills. Fun though - looking forward to being back on my home patch in a day or so.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2017)

cubey said:


>



Jebb Lane is never nice, a sharp climb up, & a horrible surface to descend

Storrs Hill Road, from Horbury Bridge, up into Horbury, is quite a steady climb


Don't think there's a ride for me today, family things this afternoon
Maybe a ride tomorrow though?


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2017)

No plans today just wanted a nice 50km leg turner so fall back 50km route around St Bernards Abbey . Wanted to try my climbing legs ahead of tomorrow's lumpy forum ride so decided to do Polly Botts Lane used to be a regular climb but realised I haven't been up since March shame on me .I attempted this climb on my second every bike ride coming back to cycling in Sept 2014 ,I had to stop to rest .so it became a target , first get up none stop then get up quicker .Then after a rare visit from @Supersuperleeds get up faster than him .All these have been achieved. Today's was the first time I'd done with a heart rate monitor and in the shade a red glow appeared on the handle bars the LEDs on the bolt set to heart rate lit up as I charged up, managed 2/3 of the climb in the big ring and bagged a strava pr  .Had to stop at the top for a rest  and let the heart rate drop talk about going into the red !! . After this effort I relaxed the pace and completed the rest of my normal loop to St Bernards to Quorn and commuting route home 33.6 miles in the bag at 16.1 mph and 2100ft of climbing . This loop contains a bit of everything climbing ,fast descents ,rolling roads a couple of fast s bends I think that why I use it as my fall back 50km ride


----------



## gavgav (23 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> No plans today just wanted a nice 50km leg turner so fall back 50km route around St Bernards Abbey . Wanted to try my climbing legs ahead of tomorrow's lumpy forum ride so decided to do Polly Botts Lane used to be a regular climb but realised I haven't been up since March shame on me .I attempted this climb on my second every bike ride coming back to cycling in Sept 2014 ,I had to stop to rest .so it became a target , first get up none stop then get up quicker .Then after a rare visit from @Supersuperleeds get up faster than him .All these have been achieved. Today's was the first time I'd done with a heart rate monitor and in the shade a red glow appeared on the handle bars the LEDs on the bolt set to heart rate lit up as I charged up, managed 2/3 of the climb in the big ring and bagged a strava pr  .Had to stop at the top for a rest  and let the heart rate drop talk about going into the red !! . After this effort I relaxed the pace and completed the rest of my normal loop to St Bernards to Quorn and commuting route home 33.6 miles in the bag at 16.1 mph and 2100ft of climbing . This loop contains a bit of everything climbing ,fast descents ,rolling roads a couple of fast s bends I think that why I use it as my fall back 50km ride


Page 1000 of the best thread on Cycle Chat


----------



## Fonze (23 Sep 2017)

Today 55k , my battery on my phone snuffed it so no photos of my cycle app for the distance ..
Cool this morning but finished up with the sun out ..
Real stench of poop from the fields today ..
Chilling on the settee now before meal for my birthday tonight ..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> No plans today just wanted a nice 50km leg turner so fall back 50km route around St Bernards Abbey . Wanted to try my climbing legs ahead of tomorrow's lumpy forum ride so decided to do Polly Botts Lane used to be a regular climb but realised I haven't been up since March shame on me .I attempted this climb on my second every bike ride coming back to cycling in Sept 2014 ,I had to stop to rest .so it became a target , first get up none stop then get up quicker .Then after a rare visit from @Supersuperleeds get up faster than him .All these have been achieved. Today's was the first time I'd done with a heart rate monitor and in the shade a red glow appeared on the handle bars the LEDs on the bolt set to heart rate lit up as I charged up, managed 2/3 of the climb in the big ring and bagged a strava pr  .Had to stop at the top for a rest  and let the heart rate drop talk about going into the red !! . After this effort I relaxed the pace and completed the rest of my normal loop to St Bernards to Quorn and commuting route home 33.6 miles in the bag at 16.1 mph and 2100ft of climbing . This loop contains a bit of everything climbing ,fast descents ,rolling roads a couple of fast s bends I think that why I use it as my fall back 50km ride



You won't have had to put much effort in to beat my time up it


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2017)

Today promised to be nice, weatherwise, so I switched back to a short sleeved top and shorts, with arm and knee warmers to start with.
By 'eck it were chilly riding up Coal Road in the mist... Still, enough pedalling eventually warms you up.
From there it was Skeltons Lane and the long descent of Sandhills into Thorner where the sun very _nearly_ came out as I cycled along Main Street, but then ducked back into the clouds as I climbed Milner Lane and headed along the ridge to East Rigton, then took Bramham Lane for the deserted singletrack lane all the way to Jewitt Lane. This lane suffers from mud during the autumn and winter and I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to ride along it given the current state of it. Today it was passable, but parts of it were only just rideable, especially around the s-bends.

Anyhow, up the rise and onto one of the Thorner Lanes and a swift run towards Bramham, although taking it very steady through the normally flat out dip due to the puddles and wash out from the fields. Across the A1(M) and into Bramham, with a wiggle through the village before cresting Town Hill and heading out into the countryside again on Toluston Lane.
Eventually crossed the county line into North Yorkshire and for some reason remembered the sense of achievement I got the first time I reached this point. Now it barely registers - funny how things change.
Down Garnett Lane and across a very quiet A659 and then the A64 bridge before the drop down into Stutton where I stuck to the main Weedling Gate through the village, across Cock Beck and up the single track road to the A162. Right and up the hill past Grimston Park, eventually reaching the top and turning onto Raw Lane for the mainly gentle downhill to Ulleskelf. Over the railway line, diverting through the village and then on to Church Fenton, where I stopped for a quick pic:







Back in the saddle and through the village, toyed with the idea of heading to Sherburn-in-Elmet but decided against it and crossed back over the railway line and headed for Barkston Ash and the A162 again. Normally I'd do a quick left / right onto Headwell Lane and head for Saxton, but today I carried on a bit further north and took the next left onto Saxton Lane, which is actually much nicer and also leads, unsurprisingly, to Saxton.
Through the village onto Cold Hill Lane and between the fields, dropping down onto Copley Lane and heading for Lotherton Gates.
There was a lot of mud on the road in places and I warned a couple of cyclists heading the opposite way to take care, but this was nothing compared to the mudfest on the B1217 Collier Lane just after the entrance to Lotherton Hall. Loads of mud, clearly dragged straight out of a field by farm machinery and several inches deep in places forcing me to ride almost in the middle of the (60mph) road as far as the A1(M) bridge. Judging by the smell it might not all have been mud either...
This was simply ridiculous - reported once I got home but by the time the council are back at work on Monday I'll bet most of it has been cleared by passing vehicles.
Anyhow, back on tarmac I could actually see it was up the drag to the M1 roundabout and then a short climb before the descent into Garforth, used the filter lane again to get past the queuing traffic (no thanks to the Ford faux-by-four who moved over trying to block me going about my lawful business), under the railway line and over the M1 again before nailing it up Long Lane into Barwick, setting a new PB 
The climbing continues from Barwick most of the way to Scholes, before it's generally (but not all) downwards on Leeds Road and over Cock Beck again, before hitting local roads up to home.

*35.75 miles* (57.53km) in *2h 31m* at an average of *14.1mph* with *1,532ft* climbed and an average temperature of just 11.7°C (so the arm and knee warmers stayed on )

Another good ride despite the lack of sunshine, and one more for the half century challenge so I'm happy with that. Quite a few other riders out, but numbers have definitely started to drop off in the last few weeks.
And for obvious reasons the bike got a hose down before being put away today 

To end, the map:


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Sep 2017)

I'd broken a spoke last Sunday, so after replacing it I'd been keen to do a short shakedown ride. All day Wednesday had been very dull and gloomy but not a spot of rain. As soon as I got home from work, I jumped on the bike and went out for a 10 miler. All was fine with the wheel, but after two miles the heavens opened and I got drenched. 
Things looked very promising today weatherwise, so I cleaned and lubed my rusty chain, wiped the crud off the brake tracks and checked the tyres ready for a 50 miler. First problem was a soggy helmet, which still hadn't dried out after two days. Then the computer stopped working, it has a dodgy contact which always gets worse after being soaked. Waggling it about usually works but doing this today only broke the mount. After four miles I'd already stopped a few times to guddle about with the computer and to readjust the straps on my shoes. They just weren't comfortable, I'd thought this was due to their drenching on Wednesday, but I could feel the beginnings of blister on my big toe. On further inspection I realised I'd forgotten to put the footbeds back in after removing them for drying purposes. 

Ride cut short to 20 miles, couldn't be bothered going out again so cut the grass instead.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Today promised to be nice, weatherwise, so I switched back to a short sleeved top and shorts, with arm and knee warmers to start with.
> By 'eck it were chilly riding up Coal Road in the mist... Still, enough pedalling eventually warms you up.
> From there it was Skeltons Lane and the long descent of Sandhills into Thorner where the sun very _nearly_ came out as I cycled along Main Street, but then ducked back into the clouds as I climbed Milner Lane and headed along the ridge to East Rigton, then took Bramham Lane for the deserted singletrack lane all the way to Jewitt Lane. This lane suffers from mud during the autumn and winter and I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to ride along it given the current state of it. Today it was passable, but parts of it were only just rideable, especially around the s-bends.
> 
> ...




A damned fine ride, I could almost copy that myself tomorrow, if I get out
However, my access to it would probably be via (Roman) 'Ridge Road', from 'Peckfield Bar'


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Sep 2017)

My Cube spent the day with Dave, head mechanic at Rutland Cycles in Histon.
I spent the day at Cottenham village college doing a watercolour landscape course, and Mrs Dave did a Thai cookery course.

Once all 3 of us were home I was straight out on the Cube, the rear hanger was bent and the front mech out of line, time to test it out!
It ran perfectly, though I didn't stand on the pedals too much, I'm still nervous after doing my knee in.

So I went out to Bourn, past the Lalbagh curry house, it was smelling good...
Up to Kingston where I flushed the biggest, fattest buzzard from a telegraph pole. On through the Eversdens and over the A603 to Hairston and Haslingfield. The sky was starting to look nice





In to Barton where some clown nearly drove in to me, but I kept my cool and chose to ignore them (for once)

The sky was looking so good I took another snap 




Up, down and up Long Road and back toward Hardwick on the worst bit of rough road in Cambridgeshire.

The bike is running lovely, and I've just had some beautiful Thai food for my tea!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1197956144


----------



## Mrs M (23 Sep 2017)

Fonze said:


> Today 55k , my battery on my phone snuffed it so no photos of my cycle app for the distance ..
> Cool this morning but finished up with the sun out ..
> Real stench of poop from the fields today ..
> Chilling on the settee now before meal for my birthday tonight ..
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Sep 2017)

A ride partly with my brother today. Yesterday he suggested getting out today as he wanted to do the Acton Burnell loop and get a fast time in. The suggestion was that I join him for part of the way then I could go off to do my own thing, so I agreed.

I got myself and the Dawes ready just after lunch but Doug had apparently forgotten the discussion and was messing about on his computer instead. Cue half an hour of waiting round while he got himself together.

Eventually on the road we headed south to Condover and into a brisk headwind which didn't look good for that fast time. I tried offering Doug my slipstream but it didn't really work today and he kept on dropping back. After Condover it was academic as we had some climbing and then were relatively sheltered by the hedges.

We got on reasonably well through Acton Burnell, Frodesley and up to the crossroads near Longnor where we parted and I headed on my own to Folly Bank and the climb over to Cardington. I was surprised on Folly Bank to find myself needing a lower gear than I'd expected, however this turned out to be a good thing as it helped me get into a rhythm and by halfway up I was gently accelerating up the climb.

From Cardington I headed for Hughley, Harley (well, almost), and a slightly indirect route to Cressage where a van driver kindly let me out into traffic. That was a trend for the ride as every driver I met this time was polite.

I'd planned to head through Wroxeter but to be honest was bored with going that way having done it so many times so headed through Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot and Withington to Upton Magna instead. It's a bit of a slog through Eaton Constantine usually but not too bad on the Dawes, especially with with wind behind me. Going this way round though the highlight of this section was Bluebell Lane. This is slightly downhill for about two miles and with the tailwind I didn't drop below 18mph.

After Upton Magna I was back on my old commuting route so very familiar ground. I got on fairly well and hardly noticed the wind even though I had turned to ride against it again.

I extended the route a little by going through Condover a second time rather than using the shortcut and enjoyed turning north for the last time and having wind assistance for the last bit to home.

45.2 miles this trip at 14.2 mph average for me. Doug's ride was 17.1 miles at 14.5 mph average which he's pretty pleased with.

Photos were a bit of an afterthought today. Here are a few of the snaps I did get:




Doug at the Longnor crossroads where we went our seperate ways.





One of my regular views with Caer Caradoc in the background.





Looking autumnal at Walcot





Another view at Walcot.





A good view of The Wrekin between Withington and Upton Magna.





En-route to Condover again and looking south to Caer Caradoc and the Long Mynd.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Sep 2017)

Lots out today. Steve E, Sara P, Mark L, Mrs 26, me and new attendee, my old pal, John B in the Green and Margaret PR with Jules H at the Pot in Upton. Newent was the decision so we took to the run through the Castlemorton lanes and on to Pendock. We were riding in quite a disciplined group for a change whilst the chat flowed. We turned for Hethelpit Cross and dodged Upleadon for Malswick and on into Newent for our cafe stop.

The weather was just getting better after a bit of a grizzly start. We rode through Dymock woods. Mark was struggling as he hadn't been out for an age. His bete noir is the ups. We paused to ensure he was on route but Sara is often on a mission on the way back so attempting to keep Mark in touch was a bit problematic. Nevertheless we achieved this. Even the climb up to Hollybush and Gullet quarry was managed with Mark just about there. We parted at Danemoor Cross with the Upton pair taking to Hook Bank. Some went by the Three Counties and others by Hanley Swan. The Autumn Show traffic was a concern for the the Hanley Swan bunch. The others risked it. 50 smiles today


----------



## nickyboy (23 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> Took a 'Boris' bike for my journey across London this afternoon rather than the Tube.
> 
> Used the Cycle Superhighway from Tower Hill to Whitehall then past Buck' Palace to Hyde Park & back to Paddington.
> 
> ...



I did very similar today. In London with nothing much to do and a reasonable day. I've never been on a Boris Bike so I hired one in the City, headed down to the Cycle Superhighway and rode first to the Tate. Had a nice look around, then rode to the Natural History Museum which was fab. Rode south of the Thames and finally finished up in Aldgate where I had a couple of pints and something to eat

I thought the Superhighway was excellent. I only had a vague idea of the direction I wanted to go so ducking off down little streets was a pleasure and, being a Saturday, the traffic was OK.


----------



## derrick (23 Sep 2017)

Kings Langley club ride, very pleasant Saturday ride. bit overcast but warm, No pub stop today as my drinking buddies could not make it, 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1197310930#kudos


----------



## Spartak (24 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I did very similar today. In London with nothing much to do and a reasonable day. I've never been on a Boris Bike so I hired one in the City, headed down to the Cycle Superhighway and rode first to the Tate. Had a nice look around, then rode to the Natural History Museum which was fab. Rode south of the Thames and finally finished up in Aldgate where I had a couple of pints and something to eat
> 
> I thought the Superhighway was excellent. I only had a vague idea of the direction I wanted to go so ducking off down little streets was a pleasure and, being a Saturday, the traffic was OK.
> 
> ...



It's a great way to get around London. I was up there again on Thursday & used one for my journey from Paddington to Tower Hill & back ... [ booted & suited ]. Lol ;-)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Sep 2017)

Nice brisk ride around the standard Strensham loop this morning. Lots of other riders out and about and Buzzards were conspicuous too. One or two numpty drivers unfortunately. I can only shake my head. 34 smiles at a goodly pace for me these days.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Sep 2017)

First ride in 3 months (broken hand) fun on the lumpy bits but painful on the bumpy/jarring ones. Bar tape may be double wrapped for a while


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Sep 2017)

After yesterday's debacle (see above) I was keen to get out this morning for a 30 miler before the promised rain moved in. 
Mrs Celine had cooked a mexican dinner last night, which had been preceeded by a couple of large tequila sunrises, was washed down with a bottle of strong spanish red and followed up by a rather large Talisker.
Not surprisingly I was feeling a little woolly headed this morning, but I did encounter one cylist even more woolly headed than myself. 






It wasn't just the cyclists, either. 





The Selkirkshire Yarnbombers have been at it again. This year's theme is a tea party. 





Complete with teapot. 






I stopped again at the top of the Swire. The forecast southerly wind had brought some hanggliderists up, but they were hanging around rather than gliding, apart from a model glider which I presume they were using to test the wind, though they appear to be dive bombing themselves in this pic.





All downhill from here.





With some added excitement supplied by some re-enactment enthusiats, presumably commemerating the battle of Philiphaugh. (13/09/1645)





30 miles in all at 15.1mph.


----------



## Donger (24 Sep 2017)

Where does all the time go? Being a stickler for recording all my rides, I turned up for my Kingsway CC club ride this morning with the realisation that two and a half years had passed in the blink of an eye and that it was, unbelievably, my 100th club ride today. I had resolved to get the coffee and cakes in to commemorate the occasion in when we made it to the Upper Lock café in Stroud .... so I'll admit I was more than a little relieved to find that most of the large crowd of cyclists at the meeting point were heading off on the intermediate ride and not our social one!

Five of us set off on a 35 mile ride thought up by my buddy @Frazzle (occasionally of this parish), and it was a sadistic one with four big hills. First up came a vicious and unrelenting 18% climb from Harescombe to Edge that I had never (and have still never) mastered. I'm afraid I did the walk of shame on that one, having lost control of the front wheel and started to unicycle my way up it (but mostly it was just too damned steep and too damned long for me). Then down into the Painswick valley and back up another little brute of a hill to Holcomb before riding through Painswick to Sheepscombe. I had previously made a mental note that there is a defibrilator in Sheepscombe, but I didn't quite need it today. The climb back out of the village is a real beast, and I had to dismount for about 10 yards on a nasty, steep little left hand bend, but otherwise successfully rode it in one. Some great scenery to be had after that, including notably a great distant view of the River Severn from way up above Stroud near Bisley.

My squealing front brake caused much amusement as we got down into Stroud, wailing like a banshee and only just coming to a halt in time when we got to a T junction. A case of "café legs" ensued after The Upper Lock, leaving one more big climbing effort on the road to Gloucester over the back of Horsepools Hill. As usual, I was the last one over the top (accompanied by @Frazzle, as ever being a much appreciated wing man), but felt pleased with my efforts after managing to stay out of the granny ring for once ... despite the cumulative effect of all the previous climbs. According to @Frazzle's garmin, that was over 2,800 feet of climbing in 35 miles today, but that doesn't tell the whole story. Three of the four main climbs were all considerably over 10% gradients, mostly including stretches of 14-18%, so it was a real slog. It might have been my 100th club ride, but I reckon I'll also be remembering it as one of the very toughest. A great ride in decent weather.

Saw lots of other cyclists out there today .... often as we emerged from steep little side roads to see other groups of cyclists staying to the gentler slopes of the main roads. We did it the hard way. I shall ache again after this one. Cheers, _Donger_.

Edit: Blimey! make that *three* and a half years. Time really does fly.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Sep 2017)

A lovely ride on the tandem today. I'd been intending to get to Saffron Walden for ages. A blustery headwind on the way out was ok, but we could have got over the 40mph mark down into Barrington. 39.4 will have to do.
On the hill up to Great Chishill is a really nice bit of landscape. Farmer Fred was out on his tractor




I love the pale, chalky corner at the bottom of the far, central field.
A brief stop at the church, the bike had a rest




The next bit of the ride is sweet. Down hill bends on quiet roads, I cut a few sneaky bends.

We rolled past Audley End




A stop in Saffron Walden at Bicicletta for a drink and a bite to eat. They had a Colnago Arabesque in the window, what a work of art
https://www.biciclettavelo.com/arabesque
The picin the link doesn't do it justice.

On and up out of Walden past the old WW2 airfield, another farmer Palmer





Through Linton and then Balsham, rolling along at 30mph, the wind finally helping.
More chalky fields





Into Cambridge for a stop at Jacks Gelato. Dark chocolate fondant for me, gin & tonic sorbet for Jo, it tasted just like it!

2 separate tandem riding blokes on family days out came for a chat. It always amazes me how people want to talk, smile or wave at us. Without the tandem we get ignored!

54 miles at just about 14mph, with a few decent hills. A grand day out!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1199472947


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2017)

*Bike selected;* CGR (as @NorthernDave , stated the roads around HookMoor were muddy, & I wasn't fully decided on where I was going)
*Weather;* overcast. warm, dry, headwind (on the return)
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

Not much of a ride really, as I was feeling a bit 'under the weather', & have a sore knee, after bashing it at work on Friday (didn't even ParkRun yesterday, because of it)


Under the M62 (jct 31), towards Castleford, up to Whitwood Roundabout
Straight over into HighTown, over the level crossing on Albion Street, & past the Bus Station

A brief stop, by Castle Motorcycles, & the (closed) Bridge Inn, to photograph the bench there, or 'The Forum' as its known (as in a meeting/talking place, & a nod to the towns Roman history, as a Garrison)




Over the River Aire, & the 'cut' (Canal)
Out along Barnsdale Road, up towards Allerton Bywater, with roadworks & 3-way temporary traffic-lights on the junction
Up 'Mary Pannal', on what is the 'HookMoor Branch'
Past Ledston Luck (old colliery, now a business park)

Over 'Peckfield Bar', & looking into the hedgerow to the right of the road, trying to spot the remnants of the narrow-gauge railway that was there, between Ledston Luck, & the Leeds - York railway

For a change, I headed up to the new roundabout, on the top side of Garforth (jct 47/M1), with the last exit, towards HookMoor
(_normally_, I'd have gone up the old 'Ridge Road', towards HookMoor)

Dropping down towards the A1 flyover, it was a sharp left onto the old 'GNR', into Aberford
Noting 'The Late Rose & Crown Inn' on the crest of the hill, before dropping towards the bridge over Cock Beck
(the right 'half')




After leaving the village, it was a fast sprint, on the A1/A64 roundabout, as it was quite busy
A turn onto Spen Common Lane, was gladly takan, with an immediate right to the back of the old cottages
The road in front of the cottages is the 'Great North Road', with the junctions kerb-stones still to be seen, from when it was a roundabout
The big house was the 'White Hart' pub






I had intended riding up to Bramham, & photographing there, but timewise, I was limited
Thus it was a turnaround, into a headwind

Dropped back down through Aberford, but this time, straight over at HookMoor, & back onto the old (bypassed) stretch of Ridge Road

I got caught up for quite a while, at Allerton Bywater, whist the contractors rearranged cones & temporary traffic-lights
No worries, I still had time in hand

Once back in Castleford, it was a slight detour, via Bridge Street, towards Lower Oxford Street, to see which estate agents was selling a favourite house of mine (I'd seen the sale notification, via _*Wowhaus, *_on FaceBook)
http://www.wowhaus.co.uk/2012/08/14...ed-art-deco-property-in-castleford-yorkshire/
http://www.themodernhouse.com/past-sales/castleford-west-yorkshire/




A reasonable little ride, if a bit overdressed ('summer' bib-tights, & long-sleeve club jersey)
I could have used the Gran Fondo, but what the heck!!


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2017)

My first visit to Upper Stowe since 2013 and I picked a good day for it, cool at first but warming up nicely as the day progressed, the only fly in the ointment was the breeze, I climbed out of Priors Marston on Keys lane, turned left onto Hellidon Road and turned straight into the breeze, and found myself slogging into it all the way to Farthingstone. On the way back I rode straight on at the first crossroads and then turned right descend into Everdon, then nearly chucked the bike at the scenery after hitting a group of potholes that I didn't see as they were in deep dappled shade, fortunately, I hung onto it and continued through the village surprised I hadn't punctured or damaged a wheel. The other side of the village I rode through Newnham and onto Staverton and the main road descent past the Skylark Farm then turned right through Flecknoe and across Granborough fields to pick up one of my regular routes through Princethorpe and into Coventry, past the speedway and across the city home. I got my hydration wrong today, I ran out of water riding through Binley Woods about eight miles from home and needed a big drink by the time I got home, a pint of weak orange squash saw me go from hot to dripping with sweat in a few seconds. 71 miles covered my longest ride this year and another enjoyable outing on the bike.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/17932938


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2017)

Another forum ride with @13 rider and @tallliman and if we had not been so eager to get off @Lilliburlero would have joined us.

I left the house around 06:50 to do 30 miles to the 09:00 start. Was cool at that time and the wind was a bit stronger than I was expected. Nothing to note for the first 13 miles when I stopped for a call of nature and snagged my shorts on a gate, tore a huge hole in them so had to go home to get changed. 

21 miles I'm back at home and changed and out of the door to now take the direct route to the start. Get there with time to spare but t'other two are waiting for me and not expecting anyone else we set off - sorry @Lilliburlero we honestly didn't know you were coming otherwise we would have waited 

@13 rider had planned a particularly nasty ride to Cafe Ventoux, some nasty climbs, nasty descents and some nasty roads. Karma paid him back though when he rode straight into a gate  - We can laugh now as he is fine and more importantly so is his bike, but it could have been very nasty. Anyway we get to Cafe Ventoux and it was my first visit, mainly because I had been told it was expensive and being a tight Yorkie that was enough to stop me going in. Anyway it isn't the cheapest cafe, but for £9.20 I had a latte, big bacon sarnie and a decent slice of flapjack, which I thought was quite reasonable.

At this point we decided to cut out some of the lumps on the way back, I was knackered, I think last weekends jolly has finally caught up with me. @tallliman was knackered from his tour and I suspect @13 rider was aching from his scrap with the gate.

Now we were sure @13 rider was okay every gate we saw he was given a warning, nothing like mates taking the Michael 

Weather was glorious and @tallliman bagged another metric century and us other two bagged imperials.

105 miles in total for me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1199597345

On a serious note @13 rider take the next few days easy, I'm sure you will be aching tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another forum ride with @13 rider and @tallliman and if we had not been so eager to get off @Lilliburlero would have joined us.
> 
> I left the house around 06:50 to do 30 miles to the 09:00 start. Was cool at that time and the wind was a bit stronger than I was expected. Nothing to note for the first 13 miles when I stopped for a call of nature and snagged my shorts on a gate, tore a huge hole in them so had to go home to get changed.
> 
> ...


A lovely ride in great company 102.1 miles for me . Bit sore now but can't believe I got away with what could have been really serious accident without much more than a scratch and the bike completely fine carbon forks are stronger than expected


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> A lovely ride in great company 102.1 miles for me . Bit sore now but can't believe I got away with what could have been really serious accident without much more than a scratch and the bike completely fine carbon forks are stronger than expected



I've been close to dropping it this morning so we've both had a scare, how did you do it?


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2017)

Basically we were on a road with no gated road signs. Dropping down a descent there was a bit between hedges that was in the shade with a poor surface I braked for the poor surface but didn't see the gate across the road and just hit it hard . @Supersuperleeds didn't see it either he was a bit behind . But the gate wasn't bolted so it sprung open . So thankfully didn't hit a completely solid object . But looking back I can't believe how lucky I was to get away with the odd scratch and the bike was fine


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Basically we were on a road with no gated road signs. Dropping down a descent there was a bit between hedges that was in the shade with a poor surface I braked for the poor surface but didn't see the gate across the road and just hit it hard . @Supersuperleeds didn't see it either he was a bit behind . But the gate wasn't bolted so it sprung open . So thankfully didn't hit a completely solid object . But looking back I can't believe how lucky I was to get away with the odd scratch and the bike was fine



I was pretty surprised when you just got up and dusted yourself off and we carried on 

Anyway, found your favourite song to cheer you up:


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Basically we were on a road with no gated road signs. Dropping down a descent there was a bit between hedges that was in the shade with a poor surface I braked for the poor surface but didn't see the gate across the road and just hit it hard . @Supersuperleeds didn't see it either he was a bit behind . But the gate wasn't bolted so it sprung open . So thankfully didn't hit a completely solid object . But looking back I can't believe how lucky I was to get away with the odd scratch and the bike was fine



At least no serious damage done. My problem was deep dappled shade, because of that I didn't see the potholes till I was right on top of them, as the first one I hit was part of a group of them I had nowhere to go I had to plough through them, not a good idea at close to 30mph, fortunately I stayed on and don't appear to have done any damage, I'll have a close look tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was pretty surprised when you just got up and dusted yourself off and we carried on
> 
> Anyway, found your favourite song to cheer you up:







dave r said:


> At least no serious damage done. My problem was deep dappled shade, because of that I didn't see the potholes till I was right on top of them, as the first one I hit was part of a group of them I had nowhere to go I had to plough through them, not a good idea at close to 30mph, fortunately I stayed on and don't appear to have done any damage, I'll have a close look tomorrow.


Glad you stayed upright Dave it was the shade that caught me out . How can 2 of us not see a gate across the road ? .Lesson learnt let @Supersuperleeds lead out on descents


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Sep 2017)

A day of two rides today.

First was the ride home after picking the hybrid up after a service so just 1.8 miles

Then, a couple of slight adjustments and out on it again for a proper shakedown ride. Regular reader might recall that this is the first time the hybrid has been out in 9 months. My bad. 

Anyhow, local roads which soon got me somewhere slightly less local and then up to Scholes cross-country, past the old quarry and out onto main Street for a mainly downhill run to the Coronation Tree and across onto the bridleway Bog Lane which is a bit puddly in places but doesn't really live up to the name and once round the first couple of corners develops into a broken surface and gets a bit gravelly.
This put a huge grin on my face - I'd forgotten what fun it was off-roading on loose surfaces where the bike is moving around under you, egging you on to push the limit a bit more 
I the spotted the most unusual gate I've ever seen, so stopped for a quick pic for the 'Bike in front of a gate' thread:










Straight on then, with the lane now becoming Barnbow Lane and climbing up between the fields on one side and the wood with the golf course beyond on the other, but still nice and loose under tyre in places. At the top of the hill, the only way is down through a tunnel of trees on a very bump surface - normally I'd fly down here but there were a couple of dog walkers about so I had to be a bit more sensible today.
Through there, ignoring the bridleway to the left which leads eventually across the golf course, over Cock Beck and the steady climb up to Manston Lane where it was time for a breather and a drink.

I was saddened to see the building work for the East Leeds Link Road has reached right out here (it's always been suggested it would only link up to Thorpe Park (an office development, not a theme park sadly), but there is building work going on right up to the farm yard - along with a lot of misleading (hopefully temporary) signs, but more on that later.

Left and through the farm yard and onto the bridleway (Nanny Goat Lane) which eventually takes you under the M1 and up to the stables, where today I decided to use the pedestrian level crossing rather than cycling all the way down to Garforth and back up the other side.
Once across there is a lovely little lane of about 100yds that's tree lined on both sides before you come out onto Barrowby Lane just as it stops being a road and reverts to bridleway - and it's also part of NCR66.

Steadily climbing through the woods, avoiding the 4-abreast family who certainly weren't for moving and before I knew it slogging up the always surprisingly steep slope onto and across the M1 bridge, where I found yet more misleading signage linked to the development work:




Three "footpath" signs there and two of them are wrong - the only one that's right is the one pointing to the right and around the corner which is actually just a footpath (part of the Leeds Country Way). The other two directions take you on a bridleway, which also happens to be NCR66...






Anyway, back on the bike and ignoring incorrect signs, along the _bridleway_ / NCR66, reaching the fringes of the ever expanding office park, where the route used to go straight on, but is now shoehorned between the edge of the development and the motorway slip road, getting progressively narrower before dumping you on a footpath at the road edge by a busy roundabout. It's barely wide enough for single file pedestrians here, so goodness knows how anyone on horseback gets on. Somehow they've gone from a nice wide, well surfaced bridleway to a mess that's going to bring users into conflict and put horses onto a tarmac path right next to a busy roundabout...lets hope this is only temporary?

Followed the equally confusing signs across the office park, which repeatedly swap between referring to the route as 'footpath' (so peds only) or 'bridleway' (open to horses/riders and cyclists too) - and in one fine place direct you straight through a newly erected barrier across the roads at the mouth of a roundabout and straight into a hoarding with nowhere to go...





Given this I just carried on, no doubt being watched on the CCTV cameras that seem to proliferate in places like this now, following more confusing signs until I eventually picked up the original hundreds of year old route, climbing up onto Barrowby Lane and for the rest of the ride on tarmac roads.

From there there's a little climb, then a nice downhill section (where I set a PB which came as a surprise as I've done this section a few times on the road bike so wasn't expecting anything on the hybrid!), across the railway line and through Manston before getting back onto local roads up to home.

*8.51 miles* (13.7km) in *54m* at an average of *10.4mph* with *456ft* climbed - not hugely impressive stats in isolation, but with the earlier ride it gets me into double figures and it was great fun, which is what it's all about isn't it? 

I'd genuinely forgotten what fun off road cycling can be and I've already promised myself it won't be another nine months before I repeat the experience. And I'm going to report the misleading signs and unsuitable diversions up with the PROW officer at the council - although given past experience I'm not expecting too much...

And to end, two maps - one showing the whole route and one showing the diversions around the office park (red line) against what I think was the original route (blue line):


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2017)

40 minutes hard on the turbo, very unpleasant.


----------



## Jon George (24 Sep 2017)

After today's ride, I may have to get some kind of mountain bike (N +1 for my birthday?). 
Ipswich was host to The Great East Run today (a half marathon) and, since I knew a couple of people doing it, I thought I'd ride around the course on the off-chance I might see them. I took Patsy #3 The Hybrid, but inadvertently ended travelling along tracks that were more suited to a bike designed for the terrain. (I met several MB's - who seemed to adhere to the same ratio of roadies who respond to 'Hi, ya!' ) 

Oh, I extended My Ride Today with a ride to the pub - my runner mate was there and 'too damed hot' apparently didn't quite cover the experience.

This of The Orwell Bridge with my friend Jay.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Sep 2017)

Nice ride out with the better half;mostly off the main roads along the river to Wicken then out via Upward and Burwell and back home via Wicken again.
Quick(actually not so quick, they were a bit understaffed) stop at the Wicken visitor centre for coffee but no cake due to none of it looking that nice.

First run out for the b/h's Kona Smoke mtb/hybrid mutant and a proper run out for my XLS with the Lauf forks and SRAM x11 drivetrain.

Due to phat fingers ride is in two parts

https://www.strava.com/activities/1199634928

https://www.strava.com/activities/1199634969

Pic at Wicken with softer than a soft thing 'guard dog' ;


----------



## tallliman (24 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another forum ride with @13 rider and @tallliman and if we had not been so eager to get off @Lilliburlero would have joined us.
> 
> I left the house around 06:50 to do 30 miles to the 09:00 start. Was cool at that time and the wind was a bit stronger than I was expected. Nothing to note for the first 13 miles when I stopped for a call of nature and snagged my shorts on a gate, tore a huge hole in them so had to go home to get changed.
> 
> ...



I think it was this Michael we took most liberally (in a figurative sense): http://bit.ly/2jVdOPr

Great ride today as the others have said. Definitely feeling leggy from everything and have lost some of the desire to ride silly distances recently.

Having said that, the ride to Ventoux was quite nice on the whole despite the headwind and I think we made the right decision to cut it short. Wish that second wind I got had happened earlier....some pb's on familiar roads!


----------



## Mike_P (24 Sep 2017)

First ride since breaking my collarbone, way back the Friday after Easter. Decided on a short ride (12.3 miles) but with 840ft of climbing
.
First attempt got round two corners and then the cleat fell off my left shoe - quick return home to refit it as it seemed that one of the bolts had disappeared down a grate.

Second attempt far better, and found the gravel path through the local "country park" ok on the collarbone





A very nice motorist (presumably a cyclist) stopped to let me cross the A59 which appeared to have a continuous stream of traffic heading east




I struggled up Clint Bank - only at the top I realised had the front gear wrong. No nice visible indication unlike on a hybrid.




On the other hand I was pleased I had changed the 24 tyres for 28s as I hit the cobbles at Ripley




and the compulsory near miss with one of "mans best friends" was limited to this (no mental Labradors today!)




Route was clockwise


----------



## Donger (24 Sep 2017)

This just in ..... Photo from my100th club ride today ...




(Me in the centre)
I'd ditched my camera, (along with all other non-essential items) to lose as much weight as possible for this ride, given all the big hills. Nice to find someone else posting photos on the club site. A memorable morning.
_Donger_


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Sep 2017)

After a week stuck in the classroom with extended commutes it was nice to have a day off yesterday. That said, spending 6 hours stuck on the M3 fiasco was not part of the plan
Had a spin out last night, then a decent 33 miles this morning with 660m of climbing. Just over 7000m of climbing so far for September, and with 2 more opportunities for 'proper' rides I may well hit the Strava 8000m challenge....


----------



## Stonechat (25 Sep 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> After a week stuck in the classroom with extended commutes it was nice to have a day off yesterday. That said, spending 6 hours stuck on the M3 fiasco was not part of the plan
> Had a spin out last night, then a decent 33 miles this morning with 660m of climbing. Just over 7000m of climbing so far for September, and with 2 more opportunities for 'proper' rides I may well hit the Strava 8000m challenge....


Well done, have coompleted the climbing challenges a couple of times
(I am metrically challenged) I have done 28,000 feet in a month
Unlike you I never manage the distance challenges for a month (no commutes)


----------



## Fonze (25 Sep 2017)

So that's me knackered , fully enjoyed today see some people having good time canoeing , dumped my gel wrapper for a squirrel to try and take it .. hahaha .. best song of my ride was Eminem ..


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Sep 2017)

Despite the forecast being rain this morning, it was actually dry at 9 o'clock so headed out to get some more metres in. Nothing exciting, and to be honest I'll be glad to get the climbing challenge out of the way since doing the same old hills over and over is a little tiresome. Surrey hills are too far away to do regularly, so I end up repeating a load of local 50 - 70m ish hills.
33 miles with 450m, nearly there.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Sep 2017)

Kingfisher Bridge/ Wicken Fen nature reserve near Ely was today's destination.

First off, yesterday, I'd seen loads of dumped rubbish while riding by Reach Lode Bridge. Someone had just dumped a whole heap of crap here and I was having none of it so litter picker on board, this.......






Became this..






Personal details among the rubbish. Reported.

Not much about at Kingfisher Bridge. At this time of year there's always the chance of a passing osprey but not today.






Stopped at Wicken Fen Cafe for a brew and a few pals turned up. I'm not sure caramel cake is great for house sparrows but they seemed to enjoy it. Most were ringed, chapeau Wicken Fen ringing group.






Near Norman's Bridge. Not sure who Norman was but I'm sure a top bloke.






Burwell Fen. More sodding litter on board. Not a soul in sight and better still no motorised vehicles anywhere near. I do like my Home patch.

20 miles in about 4 hours, speed never a priority here clearly!


----------



## Jon George (26 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE="Glow worm, post: 4971570, member: 6500"
Became this..

View attachment 375429


Personal details among the rubbish. Reported.[/QUOTE]
You're a Top Bloke, yourself!


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Sep 2017)

After the excitement of a morning spent doing coving and woodwork in the spare room I figured I was due an hour out on the bike. Not looking for much in the way of hills now, but headed up Prune Hill to start, put some effort in and when I got home found I was faster up it 2 weeks ago on my loaded CX
A nice looping ride around Windsor Great Park in the end. The sun was warm enough to take the hat off, and it felt like a Summers day, hard to believe it's nearly October.
A very enjoyable 15 miles in just over an hour, and I've been decorating since I got back, or at least moving things around...
Back on the commute tomorrow, though I'm tempted to have a day off the bike and give the legs a break.


----------



## Old jon (26 Sep 2017)

Another grand morning, improved immensely by the prospect of a ride. On the fixed this morning and I was quite happy to aim it east and south of home. The roads tend to be a little flatter in that area.

A tried, tested and rusted route for today, and just for a change, ride in the opposite direction to usual. And for no change at all, that idea altered towards the end of the ride. So. Wander through Holbeck and out along Great Wilson Street, turning left onto Crown Point Road and across the river on the similarly named bridge. Ooops! No!! Traffic instead, and impassable so I pedalled off along Bowman Lane to Leeds Bridge and crossed the river there instead. Lower Briggate to Calls to New York Street and back on track for Regent Street and the ride up to the Oakwood Clock. And up more to the Ring Road along the A 58. A little further along and there is Red Hall Lane on the right, to Skeltons Lane and right onto Thorner Lane. There is nothing to say about the A 64, so ride along a bit and turn right onto Scholes Lane, continuing through the village and up the rise to Barwick in Elmet.



The maypole appears at about 1:52 in the video but once it passes the roof of the pub it is lost in the skyscape that Yorkshire offered this morning. You can see the top though. Pedal all the way down the hill ( the joys of fixed gear ) and across Cock Beck, climb out of the valley and ride along to Aberford. Turn right, this was once the A 1, and then left along Lotherton Lane to the gates of the hall. Turn right again, the road rises gently but the legs are tiring now. Ride under the new A 1, around the roundabout over the M 1 and take the turn off for Garforth. It is all different in this direction, in particular the road surface . . .

Along to the roundabout, take the road uphill to Swillington and then downhill to cross the river and canal. About now I thought. ‘ Why not ride the towpath? ‘ So I did, and much merriment followed. Everything was fine, honest. A tarmac path, a few dog walkers and all that. Then I crossed the canal at a lock I cannot remember the name of. The towpath became rough, OK I was expecting that. Then it became muddy, expecting that too. And then the mud became deeper, and deeper, and deeper. At some point the front wheel was in a muddy rut about a foot to the right of the rear wheel. Shortly after that I fell off. No big deal, slow enough that it was just a landing, not a slide and I walked until the surface of the towpath reappeared. Memo to self, Durano plus tyres are not suited to this sort of riding. After this, the remainder of the ride was anticlimactic really. I left the canal at Skelton Grange Road, still dripping mud everywhere, and rode through Hunslet, turning left to pass the Parish Church and left again to go by the Gardener’s Arms, much more my place of worship, then rode along Tunstall Road to Dewsbury Road and the rest of the way home. Twenty eight and a half happy miles, with mud, and the grin still there.

The map again,






Hmmm. October looks to be a ride free month. I am travelling, and should be back posting on the forum in early November.
I will lurk.


----------



## Fonze (26 Sep 2017)

Lovely day today to ride , sun was nice and warm and the wind was just a bit of a breeze.
Struggled and tank was empty at the end but got in another 50k so not bad for me.
Plenty out today riding which was good to see.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Sep 2017)

Another turn around the standard Ashleworth and Woolridge loop. Lovely warm and still afternoon for it. The bridge over the Motorway is still being worked on. That's good for me as diversions take the cars away. The views from Woolridge were hazy today. The Cotswolds were there but Wales had disappeared. The ride north was hampered a tiny bit by the slight drift of air out of the north. But that shouldn't be called a wind really. 45 warm and thirsty smiles.


----------



## Donger (27 Sep 2017)

The trials and tribulations of a superheavyweight cyclist ....... This morning I met up with an old friend I'd not seen in months. After a quick cuppa, (he'd already cycled round to my house to start a ride around the lanes), we headed off towards Frampton, and got precisely 1.4 miles before disaster struck.

Approaching a T junction in top gear, I saw a car approaching from the left, and started braking and was just about to change gear. Kindly, though unexpectedly, the car flashed his lights to invite me to go in front of him, so I put my foot down and gave it a bit of oomph (still in top gear but moving quite slowly and on a slight up slope) ... only to hear a horrible crunching, snapping noise from between the pedals. All power suddenly lost, I wobbled to a stop and knew immediately that my bike was completely, irreparably KAPUT.

Had to say my goodbyes to Barry after only 1.4 miles and set off pushing my bike home. (One pedal would not turn at all, and the other spun but did nothing). As I was pushing it along, both pedals hung limply downwards, with my toe clips rattling irritatingly along the road.

When I got it in to my LBS (Striking Bikes in Gloucester), Paul, the owner, had a priceless reaction. I think I really made his day. He said, and I quote, _*" Blimey! What on earth have you done there? I have never .. and I mean NEVER in all my years seen anything like that! I can't wait to get inside that to see what has happened. I'm putting this on Facebook!" *_ It turns out I had snapped my axle. Aren't they supposed to be made of thick steel? Don't know my own strength! 

New chainset now needed. Oh well, it's probably just as well I did it now and not on my sportive on the weekend. I can now add that to the long list of things I've snapped over the years ... one pedal, one seat clamp, two chains, one chain ring, one brake cable ... etc...etc. I'm never going near any lightweight carbon bikes.

_Donger._


----------



## Basil.B (27 Sep 2017)

28 miles this morning in the misty Oxfordshire countryside.
Sun finely made an appearance when I was nearly home.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> The trials and tribulations of a superheavyweight cyclist ....... This morning I met up with an old friend I'd not seen in months. After a quick cuppa, (he'd already cycled round to my house to start a ride around the lanes), we headed off towards Frampton, and got precisely 1.4 miles before disaster struck.
> 
> Approaching a T junction in top gear, I saw a car approaching from the left, and started braking and was just about to change gear. Kindly, though unexpectedly, the car flashed his lights to invite me to go in front of him, so I put my foot down and gave it a bit of oomph (still in top gear but moving quite slowly and on a slight up slope) ... only to hear a horrible crunching, snapping noise from between the pedals. All power suddenly lost, I wobbled to a stop and knew immediately that my bike was completely, irreparably KAPUT.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear of your trouble donger.  I hope the repair is done quickly, and that you will soon be on your way again.

Just think. You will be famous on facebook.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2017)

Having not had a longer ride since Friday, I determined to do one today.
Ferry Lane in Laleham is closed, but I took Vicarage Lane to bypass it, feeling smug about my local knowledge.
Oh Dear mistake
They had beem chopping stiff down by the river in Laleham, tried to avoid most of the debris on the road, but soon front tyre was flat
The puncture was bad I had trouble finding it, then twisted the innertube, and realised where it was. Noting sharp in the tyre, and the puncture looked as if I had trapped the inner tube in the tyre (this must have been ages ago and it has just eventually worn through.

Now normally I have two spare inner tubes, but after last week's back tyre puncture I only had one today.

Anyway after faffing, I was on the road again.
Had to be home by 1 so cut down the route and improvised.
Up Prune hill, left onto Bakeham Lane, now thankfully open again, Callow Hill and Wellington Road and on to Chobham Common.
Up to Valley End then cut through on Highnam's Lane and Halebourne to the Red Road back into Chobham and my favourite quiret road, Sandhills and Philpotts Lanes. Back through Addlestone. Picked up two more inner tubes in Chertsey and home

31.11 Miles @ 17.9 mph (good speed again)
784 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1203997066


----------



## Stonechat (27 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> The trials and tribulations of a superheavyweight cyclist ....... This morning I met up with an old friend I'd not seen in months. After a quick cuppa, (he'd already cycled round to my house to start a ride around the lanes), we headed off towards Frampton, and got precisely 1.4 miles before disaster struck.
> 
> Approaching a T junction in top gear, I saw a car approaching from the left, and started braking and was just about to change gear. Kindly, though unexpectedly, the car flashed his lights to invite me to go in front of him, so I put my foot down and gave it a bit of oomph (still in top gear but moving quite slowly and on a slight up slope) ... only to hear a horrible crunching, snapping noise from between the pedals. All power suddenly lost, I wobbled to a stop and knew immediately that my bike was completely, irreparably KAPUT.
> 
> ...


Oh dear.
That is quite unique snapping an axle - what power you must have!
I hope the repair is as painless as it could be and your wallet not too much lighter


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> The trials and tribulations of a superheavyweight cyclist ....... This morning I met up with an old friend I'd not seen in months. After a quick cuppa, (he'd already cycled round to my house to start a ride around the lanes), we headed off towards Frampton, and got precisely 1.4 miles before disaster struck.
> 
> Approaching a T junction in top gear, I saw a car approaching from the left, and started braking and was just about to change gear. Kindly, though unexpectedly, the car flashed his lights to invite me to go in front of him, so I put my foot down and gave it a bit of oomph (still in top gear but moving quite slowly and on a slight up slope) ... only to hear a horrible crunching, snapping noise from between the pedals. All power suddenly lost, I wobbled to a stop and knew immediately that my bike was completely, irreparably KAPUT.
> 
> ...


I've given a like for telling us about it. That's quite an impressive failure. As you say; just as well it didn't happen on the sportive. I hope it's not too expensive and that the new one will give you years of service.


----------



## derrick (27 Sep 2017)

Although i am retired i still work a couple of days a week as i get bored, but today the weather looked good so it was on the bike. no one else around so i set of at 9am headed out to Stansted way nice easy pace on the way back i thought i would look at a different route home, found a few nice quiet roads. lovely solo ride. 82 miles not to shabby.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1204162167


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2017)

*Bike selected;* CGR (as I knew I'd be on muddy/grotty park-trails)
*Weather;* overcast. warm, slight drizzle, headwind (on the return)
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


Just a potter about to the south-west of where I live, into a country park (or as it's meant to be known;_ 'Colliery Nature Reserve'_)
Out via Black Road, to intersect with Doncaster Road (A638), then a left/right turn onto Oakenshaw Lane
http://www.overtown.org.uk/walton-colliery-nature-park/walton-colliery-main.html

After the railway bridge, & right angle bends, past the site of Oakenshaw Pit, it was a left turn off the lane, onto the Trans-Pennine Trail, & the Walton Pit section
Passing under a railway bridge, that carries a (supposedly) once a week train, to a glass factory at Monk Bretton - I've not check that claim
It does carry another steel trough, when it was widened



Underneath it, alongside the T-P T, which was undoubtedly the towpath, is the (long abandoned) Barnsley Canal - which can barely be seen
http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/barnsley/ba32.htm




Further along it is visible, & is fished regularly




Shay Lane was rejoined at the far end of the Park, & I headed towards Walton
- home of the Worlds first Nature reserve, & chasing UNESCO listing, with the help of David Attenborough
http://stophs2.org/news/13489-cameron-derails-sir-david-attenborough-plan-save-nature-reserve-hs2






Once through Walton, it was up to 'Chevet Gates', a cross-roads that was once an accident blackspot, due to lack of visibility, to cross 'the major' road, high hedges, & daft drivers

Around the back of Wakefield Golf Course, to NewMillerDam
Round the back of Wood Lane/Almshouses Lane, & into Crigglestone

Back under the M1 (just south of jct 39), to join Denby Dale Road, a fast dual-carriageway, with roundabouts......

Head into Wakefield, past Pugneys Watersports Park

Back out of Wakefield, on Ings Road, apparently Englands first planned bypass (1820?)


And home


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Sep 2017)

I meant to get out for a ride yesterday but events conspired against me unfortunately, but I made up for that this morning with a ride into the hills.

The weather wasn't as good today with quite a strong wind that failed to blow away the mist that has been hanging round the last couple of days.That wind was also quite cool but it was pleasantly warm anywhere that was sheltered which made judging clothing tricky.

I used the knockabout bike this time, simply because it was easiest to get out, and headed for Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury and Minsterley to start with. There was more traffic down the lanes than expected but the roads were dry and clean which was a plus considering there is lots of farm activity.

It was slow going into the wind after Minsterley and more so when I turned off for Snailbeach and started the climb towards the Stiperstones. Just after the turning I had my one close pass of the trip from a clapped out old Transit, with a little jink towards me as he got alongside which I suspect was deliberate. I kept calm though and gave my attention to dropping through the gears to wind my way up.

A small excursion was taken in Snailbeach to look at the old mine workings (and particularly the remnants of the old railway) then I carried on up the valley through Crowsnest, Stiperstones village and Tankerville to Pennerley where the road flattens out and the wooded hillsides turn quickly to a much more open and windswept landscape.

Having climbed a bit the wind was colder up here and I contemplated stopping for a hot drink at The Bog visitor centre. I decided not to in the end, thinking about trying to complete the ride before the forecast rain arrived later on.

Carrying on climbing I didn't linger at the summit as it was quite exposed and carried on down the other side to The Bridges. Again there was temptation with one of my favourite pubs being down here, but not today and not on my own.

At the start of the ride I'd had an idea about riding up Asterton Bank. This also fell by the wayside as the weather and the heavy bike had taken it out of me today. I did however want to at least try for the summit of the Long Mynd so went up the easier way from the Ratlinghope side. Easy is a relative term and today I needed my very lowest gear to plod up this long climb against the wind.

I made it to Pole Bank where it was properly windy. I had to be careful about propping the bike up as the wind wanted to knock it over. I'd planned to eat my lunch up here but it was too cold to stop for long so I had a sandwich and continued back to Shooting Box and across Wild Moor then down via High Park to Leebotwood.

This was a great descent and the rest of the way back was pretty good too with the wind finally helping me along at a good speed. Just after going through Condover for the second time, a lorry pulled out slowly just ahead of me and I was able to catch the slipstream for a short while, getting up to 28 mph on the flat before he finally accelerated away.

A fraction under 37 miles at 11.4 mph average which isn't too bad for a very hilly ride on this bike. I'd probably have enjoyed it much more on one of the other bikes in hindsight.

The threatened rain arrived 45 minutes after I got back (and an hour and a half before it was expected).





Starting the climb to Snailbeach. As you see the conditions weren't ideal for photography.





The old engine shed at the Snailbeach lead mine.





Further up the valley near Tankerville where usually there would be a good view of where I've been.





En route to The Bog.





You get a glimpse of the Stiperstones on the ridge of the hill. 





Still climbing and looking down on The Bog. The visitor centre is in the old school building.





The Horseshoe at The Bridges. A bit quieter than the last time I was here. (They are open though)





Climbing up onto the Long Mynd. It looks particularly wild and bleak in these weather conditions.





Up at Pole Bank. No chance of a view today - you can barely see the edge of the hill.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> The trials and tribulations of a superheavyweight cyclist ....... This morning I met up with an old friend I'd not seen in months. After a quick cuppa, (he'd already cycled round to my house to start a ride around the lanes), we headed off towards Frampton, and got precisely 1.4 miles before disaster struck.
> 
> Approaching a T junction in top gear, I saw a car approaching from the left, and started braking and was just about to change gear. Kindly, though unexpectedly, the car flashed his lights to invite me to go in front of him, so I put my foot down and gave it a bit of oomph (still in top gear but moving quite slowly and on a slight up slope) ... only to hear a horrible crunching, snapping noise from between the pedals. All power suddenly lost, I wobbled to a stop and knew immediately that my bike was completely, irreparably KAPUT.
> 
> ...


You must be proper strong

I rode to work today. And got a text just now saying the shower is broken, so maybe, just maybe I'll be fixing that on Friday morning instead of getting the last 200m of climbing in for the challenge
On the plus side, riding in this morning I passed the miles done last year, and looking good for the 10,000km for the year.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Sep 2017)

Margaret PR brought her bike to mine and we pedalled to the meet with Jules H at Newland. We took the standard run out to Longley Green with chat flowing quite well. We climbed over Acton Green but took a slightly lesser used descent to Bishop's Frome. The run along the lane was going well but Jules chatting about Burley Gate made me miss the turn at Panks Bridge which we needed for Hegdon Hill. So we retraced a few yards. The climb over Hegdon Hill didn't seem too bad but mists shrouded the usual excellent views. We dropped for Risbury and looped by England's Gate for the cafe at the Golf Club.

We sorted through some topics before climbing back in the saddle. For a small change we went by the steep but short pull to take us to Marden. We detoured briefly to admire the River Lugg and spot some fish. Then it was a fairly well worn run by Sutton St Nicholas to Bartestree and the dodge for Yarkhill. With rain beginning I opted to crack on as I wasn't wearing mudguards. So it was the well used run to Bosbury and Colwall where I took the Evendine climb for a change. The spring at the top offers a lovely quenching drink. I filled my bottles and made some lovely tea with it when I got home. Many folks take gallons of the spring water home with them as it is much nicer than the tap water. All good. I arrived home with just a wee dampness on the road. Margaret turned up a bit later reporting a rather longer route. Ah well safe at least, and not wet either as the forecast had been pessimistic. 63 smiles today


----------



## gavgav (27 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> The trials and tribulations of a superheavyweight cyclist ....... This morning I met up with an old friend I'd not seen in months. After a quick cuppa, (he'd already cycled round to my house to start a ride around the lanes), we headed off towards Frampton, and got precisely 1.4 miles before disaster struck.
> 
> Approaching a T junction in top gear, I saw a car approaching from the left, and started braking and was just about to change gear. Kindly, though unexpectedly, the car flashed his lights to invite me to go in front of him, so I put my foot down and gave it a bit of oomph (still in top gear but moving quite slowly and on a slight up slope) ... only to hear a horrible crunching, snapping noise from between the pedals. All power suddenly lost, I wobbled to a stop and knew immediately that my bike was completely, irreparably KAPUT.
> 
> ...


Crumbs, that's a spectacular way for it to go!


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

Back on the bike after a two and a half week hiatus. Did plenty of walking in the mean time (despite the lurgies), but it's not the same...

Nowt special, just one of my usual loops that takes me via Black Bank, Littleport, Golds Hill, Pymoor and O Furlong - 13 miles into a brisk-ish evening breeze. There wasn't much in the tank, so felt far harder than usual, but I was out and on the bike.  

Forgotten how enjoyable it is to cycle at dusk. Saw loads of geese heading towards the Welney washes, flocks of starlings coming in to roost and some cows who were totally convinced that the grass really was tastier on the other side of the fence... 

Encountered two hikers, loads of dog walkers and three cyclists, including a really friendly chap in an Ely CC jersey riding a TT bike down O Furlong.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

Donger said:


> When I got it in to my LBS (Striking Bikes in Gloucester), Paul, the owner, had a priceless reaction. I think I really made his day. He said, and I quote, _*" Blimey! What on earth have you done there? I have never .. and I mean NEVER in all my years seen anything like that! I can't wait to get inside that to see what has happened. I'm putting this on Facebook!" *_ It turns out I had snapped my axle. Aren't they supposed to be made of thick steel? Don't know my own strength!
> 
> New chainset now needed. Oh well, it's probably just as well I did it now and not on my sportive on the weekend. I can now add that to the long list of things I've snapped over the years ... one pedal, one seat clamp, two chains, one chain ring, one brake cable ... etc...etc. I'm never going near any lightweight carbon bikes.
> 
> _Donger._



Oopsssssssss... 

Mind, if you're going to break something, you might as well break it really spectacularly... 

P.S. When I was doing my PhD, I used to delight in making other lab users jump in fright when doing impact testing on CFRP panels with an Instron. They do make a rather satisfying *bang* when they let go.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Sep 2017)

Back in spring 2014 in the days I didn't have a bike I went for a day out with my nephew to Pitsford water where I hired a bike and we did some laps of the reservoir and a bit of the Brampton trail . I think this day out gave me the idea of buying a bike . I had never been back until today as I invaded @PeteXXX land . The plan was take the hybrid in the car to Market Harborough and ride the Brampton trail to Northampton then turn off and do a loop of Pitsford water on the way back. A bit of clever parking and slightly indirect route to the start of the trail bagged me 3 extra veloviewer squares  On to the trail which was wet and muddy in parts due to overnight rain . Soon got to the first tunnel





Glad I brought lights




Inside the tunnel there was light at the end of it .
Rode the trail to its end and continued on the tarmac bit to Northampton which put me on a road with the largest pot holes (bomb craters) on it I presume it's unadopted and noone maintains it got to the end saw Northampton and turned round  . Retraced the trail until the turning for Brixworth village and the climbed up to Pitsford . On my first visit I had to walk up this hill but today with granny gear engaged I made it up it . Stopped at the cafe for coffee and a disappointing small slice of cake . Had a nosy round the bike shop . Then off round the reservoir




View off the water from the dam wall . Completed the circuit didn't seem as long as the last time I did it then back to the Brampton trail and a quick descent on a gravel road which was fun. Trail all the way back to Market Harborough legs begining to feel it 40 plus miles on gravel is hard work . Got back to the car with 48.9 miles done and couldn't be bothered to do the 50




The bike made need a wash




My fairly new Black shoes may also need a clean and a bit of mud on my legs . Did I say it was a bit muddy hard work but bloody good fun . With all the road riding I do I forgot what fun gravel roads and trails can be . A good day off work back to the commute tomorrow just need to clean the bike


----------



## darrensmith0410 (28 Sep 2017)

Climbed Porlock Hill this morning. Nuff said!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Sep 2017)

After spending much more time than intended on here this morning I got out for a quick blast this afternoon. I used the Dawes and went out on my Melverley loop, riding it anti-clockwise this time.

There was an obstacle within the first mile when I met two groups of schoolchildren out on a run on the shared path. The first group I had to just slow and wait for them to pass. The second happened to be by a drop kerb and there was a convenient gap in the traffic so I swung out into the road to pass them quickly.

I headed along the old bypass to Shelton (passing a cyclist and a couple of walkers who seemed to be having an argument) and then out of town to Montford Bridge before taking to the lanes to Great Ness. This was a good section as the wind was behind me and a nice quick pace was easy to maintain.

From Great Ness I turned west through Pentre, past The Royal Hill and on to Melverley. The south-westerley wind made itself felt along this stretch and although it didn't seem to slow me much it was harder work to ride against.

Just after Melverley I got buzzed by two helicopters practising their low flying. Most military helicopter training is now based in Shropshire so their black and yellow machines are a common sight round the area. I'd have got a photo of them but was too slow getting the 'phone out.

I'd expected to have a bit of a tailwind through Crew Green but that didn't seem to be the case and it was directly against me climbing up the bank at Prince's Oak so progress was slow up there. Here I realised that my legs felt a bit stretched when I pushed back into the saddle as I like to do on climbs so at the top I had a brief pause for a minor adjustment and a drink.

Moving on again it took about half a mile to get used to the slight change but I think it has made an improvement. I seemed to have gained a little speed and I haven't got the slightly strained feeling in my left knee that I had after the last ride on this bike.

After Westbury I had a nice long slightly downhill section to Nox. Usually the prevailing wind would be helping too on this bit but it was a crosswind today. Even so, I cruised most of the way at 18-22 mph.

There was a slight hold up at Lea Cross for temporary traffic lights, then I got baulked by a van at the foot of the climb up Shorthill (I think they were lost.) I'd hoped the wind would help past Exfords Green but it seemed to be against me on that stretch, but I got up over 30 mph into the dip at Westley . A kind person gave way to let me onto the road to Condover and, as I left the village, I overtook a couple of touring cyclists who looked like they'd had a long day .

I finally had the wind behind me again for the last stretch to home which was very welcome and finished off the ride nicely.

34.3 miles at 15mph average.





First drink stop near Little Ness. The conditions were rather better than yesterday.





Between Melverley and Crew Green, the railway bridge converted into a road bridge which is also the border crossing between England and Wales.





View from the bridge looking at the confluence of the rivers Severn and Vyrnwy.





A stop for another drink and to adjust my saddle. The Briedden hills are the backdrop.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2017)

13 rider said:


> Back in spring 2014 in the days I didn't have a bike I went for a day out with my nephew to Pitsford water where I hired a bike and we did some laps of the reservoir and a bit of the Brampton trail . I think this day out gave me the idea of buying a bike . I had never been back until today as I invaded @PeteXXX land . The plan was take the hybrid in the car to Market Harborough and ride the Brampton trail to Northampton then turn off and do a loop of Pitsford water on the way back. A bit of clever parking and slightly indirect route to the start of the trail bagged me 3 extra veloviewer squares  On to the trail which was wet and muddy in parts due to overnight rain . Soon got to the first tunnel
> View attachment 375914
> 
> Glad I brought lights
> ...


It can get a bit messy on the BVW!
The Breadline, in Brixworth, is better for a bite to eat. That's where I met Tom on his travels a while back.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> It can get a bit messy on the BVW!
> The Breadline, in Brixworth, is better for a bite to eat. That's where I met Tom on his travels a while back.


If I hadn't done this ride on a whim I would have asked you about cafe stops but I knew the one at the country park was there and a chance to drool over some expensive bikes


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Sep 2017)

A fun ride for me this evening, setting off at 6.30ish in shorts and short sleeves.
Slithering across the muddy fields at the bottom of the village, heading toward a setting sun









I ended up along the Wimpole ridge in the darkness, distant car and city lights twinkling. I thought I heard partridge call, but it wasn't.... a big old flock of geese honked more and more until they exploded into a dusky sky. I could just about make out the ones to my left, the other half to my right.
Rabbits were shooting back and forth in my light beam. It was lovely and warm up there.
I dropped down to the Eversdens, it were chilly! I stopped get a pic of the church, but my phone dislike the low light, so I tried to get my bike in a lit shot




That didn't work either!

In Toft a fox darted away through someone's garden, so I pedalled up the hill to Hardwick without him.

15 muddy and fun miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1206219367


----------



## pjd57 (28 Sep 2017)

The great trip round Arran.
Train from Glasgow to Ardrossan. Boat over to Brodick on Arran. £20 return.

Out the ferry terminal , turned left for a clockwise circuit. You hit a brutal hill straight away. 
Few more climbs then around 20 miles of fairly flat stuff.
After Lochranza there's only 15 miles to go but a long , long climb , then downhill and turn towards Brodick, into a brutal headwind.
Five hours to get round. A few bits at 15- 20 MPH with a few more at 5 or 6 mph.

Smashing day .


----------



## Stonechat (29 Sep 2017)

Well due to forecast was uncertain whether I would make it out. 
After walking the dog, and some rain, it seemed to clear.

Siezed the opportunity
Took the Koan Roadhouse which I have 'winterised' with mudguards black on and Conti GP 4 seasons tyres

Did one of my regular loops, start and finish of these often varies a bit

Outward I went via Addlestone, cut across at Church lane and took Philpotss Lane and Sandhills Lane into Chobham
Then per normal loop up the red road to Frimley and Turn left to Deepcut
In Pribright seemed to be a rattlining from the mudguards
A nut and bolt holding front in place (at end of the wire fixing) had gone awol
tyre was now rubbing so needed a temporary fix
Rooted around for string, wire etc
In the end outside a chippy found a plastic drinking straw, flattened it, folded it and inserted and knotted it, seemed to hold the guards in place.

Back through Knaphill, Chobham and took the road past Gracious Pond back into Chertsey and then home

Initially did not feel I was going well
This could be for various reasons
1) The Kona is heavier than the Enigma
2) I have mudguards on, these may cause more wind resistance
3) Legs still stifff from gym session on Weds, it was raining so did not go for a ride
4) There was a head wind for some of the earlier ride and of course Chobham to Frimley is nearly uphill as well (almost all the way).

However still decent speed

37.79 miles @ 17.2 mph
1001 feet climbed

The bolt that came adrift had not been undone when removed from the bike, still should have checked for tightness

When I got home, putting bike back in the garage, rain started, so it held off for the full ride
Knot is at the back, that's just the loose end tucked away
https://www.strava.com/activities/1207036669


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Sep 2017)

Forced myself out today, got a cold and being male it's the end of the World
Needed 155m of climbing to hit the Strava challenge, so straight out, up Prune Hill and 2 runs along and back Callow Hill before home. A short ride, but got in 168m of climbing so have completed the challenge. 
Commute tonight will be in the van, joy of joys I get to sit in traffic, but I can't face the idea of riding home tomorrow morning after a 12hr night shift.


----------



## gavgav (29 Sep 2017)

Survived the drudgery of my first week back at work, after holidays, but was in serious need of a ride! Hoped to get out for a long ride this Sunday, but the weather looks set to scupper that and so got out for a short ride after work.

Back on the Carbon, for the first time in September, which felt quite odd for the first mile, after a month on the Hybrid, but soon got used to it again.

Some big spots of rain came down for the first couple of miles, which didn’t set the ride off to a great start, but they ceased and so I pressed on to Heathgates. It was into the wind through Castlefields, along the river towpath, with the Severn looking Brown and quite swollen already. Could be some flooding ahead, this Winter, if the incessant rain continues like it currently is.

The Quarry was quite busy, with a fair in residence and, what interested me more, the tents starting to go up in readiness for the Oktoberfest next Saturday, which I am going to 

Headed through Porthill and then along Roman Rd to Shelton, down past the Mental Hospital, through Copthorne, Radbrook, Nobold and Meole Brace, enjoying the wind behind me for the last 4 miles.

12.7 miles at 12.3mph avg, which takes me past 200 miles for the Second month in a row.


----------



## daisyj (29 Sep 2017)

Today I rode through the Two Tunnels for the first time and really enjoyed it.




It was a mucky ride and I'm not convinced my Schwalbe Luganos will be up to Autumn and Winter riding so I'm planning to swap them out.








11 miles at not very fast mph. Great fun and I'm hoping to go out again tomorrow, as the weather for Sunday looks like it's going to be filthy.


----------



## cubey (29 Sep 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (30 Sep 2017)

Unfinished business.

In August we had to abort a ride from Burford to Bibury due to wheel issues. Today was the day to rectify this.
Setting out from Burford high street and along Sheep Street before climbing to cross the A40. I'd opted for shorts and short sleeves, it was cool but ok.
After 5 miles we'd got beyond our previous effort just along here






Through Eastleach and Quenborough and other such places. Roe deer and Red Kites spotted.




It was shaping up to be a better day than forecast, blue skies, light winds. The spits and spots had stopped.
We reached Bibury, and we had a tea cake at the trout farm




Then we did the touristy bit








On through the quiet back lanes to Coln St Aldwyns and Hatherop








The purple tinge in the above field is brassicas.
Over the A40 and in to Barrington 









Thirty something miles. A great ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1208525360


----------



## gaz71 (30 Sep 2017)

Went for a nice ride this morning with my mate.Started from Teddington,went through Bushy Park to meet my mate in the pub car park at the bottom of Kingston bridge,then rode down to Teddington Lock,over the bridge and into Richmond park.Went through the Ham gate,and went left round the park.Stopped off at cafe for a quick drink and a natter,(saw some lovely bikes there) then went on our way round the park.I somehow made it up Sawyers Hill but it wasnt that long ago i was happy to get over a speed bump so i must be getting fitter! 

We exited the park at the Kingston Gate and went our seperate ways in Kingston town.I then went back into Bushy Park then home.Just under 16 miles in total,but ive realised as much as i hate hills ive got to try going up them more often coz although i struggle with them i do feel better for it when i get home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2017)

After a bit of slippage on last weeks ride the Allez this week was treated to a new chain ring, cassette, jockey wheels, chain and cables. Picked the bike up from the LBS and had a few hours to spare so nipped up to Nice Pie cafe.

Averaged nearly 18mph for the 24 miles there, found out on the way back why, it was a bit windy! average dropped to 16.8mph by the time I got home, but that did include getting through Leicester.

Bumped into @13 rider sister at the cafe.

45 miles done and with this ride I've ridden every day this month and done a tad over 2,000 miles in the process 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1208536211


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2017)

After last weeks venture out on my Defy which revealed a dodgy back brake and something wrong with both the front and rear derailleurs I spent whatever time was available (light and dry) on evenings this week fixing it. Back brake simply a loose brake block, followed some on-line instructions re how to fix a rear derailleur and that worked fine, then I tried the front....ended up trying to fit a new cable this morning only to find I could not release the existing.

Bike wheeled to and from LBS as did not fancy riding it with loose handlebar tape waving all over the place. The LBS of course released the cable in a split second - bought a new length of outer housing as a bit was damaged so not an entire waste of time if possibly I had persisted a bit longer with the cable. Fitted new cable and manual tug on the cable showed the front derailleur to move okay but the shifters still refused to shift it with the chain stuck on the smaller chainring.

So I think the shortest bike ride for many many years, 2.7 miles to LBS and back - apparently the cable was not tight enough, I blamed it on the now apparently unbroken broken collarbone. Anyway hopefully £5 well spent. Of course no sooner than I was half way home than it started raining so bike put away probably until next weekend judging by the weather forecast. Still even less than 3 miles involved 195ft of climbing with the return route slightly different to avoid a steep section.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Sep 2017)

Despite some calling it off due to a small but dispersing amount of rain it was Sara P and me in the Green. Pete M and Margaret PR were at the Pot as the rain passed away to leave blue patches in the sky. Tewkesbury was the call and Pete had a different route in mind. I was confused. The plan had a road I didn't know in it. Anyway we took to the school and on down to Haw Bridge. Then we dodged round Deerhurst for the crossing of that horrid A38. At Tredington Sara headed homeward while we took to the run towards Gotherington. Now we took to the busy Cheltenham road to turn onto a road I'd never ridden as it only links two busy main roads. Fortunately we were able to find an easy dodge back into the lanes and avoid the death trap that is the A46. We looped nicely back into Tewkesbury to take our refreshments in the Abbey's adjacent tea room.

Much chat later Margaret headed off home while Pete and I continued to sort through stuff over another cup of tea. Eventually we headed off around the Strensham lanes and the standard run back from Upton. Just another small amount of rain began as we rolled in. All good, a lovely social outing, no bikes got wet and Pete showed me a road I'd never used. 55 smiles


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Sep 2017)

My son & I did the inaugural Great Western Granny's Cotswolds Telegram ride today. 165km from Frenchay up to Cheltenham via Nailsworth, then back via Northleach, Nailsworth again, climbing up past Forest Green Rovers to Dursley, thence back to Frenchay. A fair few hills to climb along the way but we stuck with 2 other riders and had a jolly nice bimble out. The controls were great, the lunchtime halfway mark even had a lovely BBQ so we could enjoy a burger with bacon & cheese. Oodles of cake too.

I hope they do it again. I will try to remember to wear thicker padded shorts next time though 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1209007870


----------



## Glow worm (30 Sep 2017)

Back in north west Norfolk for a couple of days having cycled here via Ely and Kings Lynn rail stations yesterday.






Visited an old family friend now in a nursing home in Snettisham then headed back through Sedgeford and Ringstead.






Sustrans route 1 heading east into Burnham Market. Lots of long straight but thankfully quiet single track roads.






Looking north, the sea is there somewhere.

29 mile round trip rounding off September's miles annoyingly just 8 short of 300. If I could be bothered I'd nip out and do them now, but the old sat by the fireside, wine thing has kicked in so I'll just have to make do.


----------



## Saluki (1 Oct 2017)

I just took a quick trip up to Sibsey today, on Eric. I needed to get out and ride and I also needed to sit down and talk to the ex about a divorce. Seemed a good plan to ride there, natter, ride back. Thus making cake OK as well.

It's bloody boring, that route. The first 10km is ok as it's vaguely lumpy with some actual bends in the road. The last 10km the same but in the opposite direction. The middle bit is as flat as a pancake and the road is long and dead straight. Nicer on the way back as I was going home, the wind was at my back for a change and I knew that my home made walnut and raisin bread would have cooled and that I could eat some when I got in. It was very nice by the way.
Just 50.9km so that did very nicely. My new steel roadie is bereft of seat as the clamp thing is broken. The PX roadie has a broken spoke and Mavic are as slow as a slow thing sending new ones. They did send spokes but sent non-drive side ones, instead of the drive side ones as ordered.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

Still feeling leaden-legged following the lurgies, but popped out for a 14 mile jaunt this afternoon before the showers rolled in.

Nowt special, just one of my usual loops via Downham, Way Head, Coveney and Ely. The first half of that was hard work into a cross headwind, which left me huffing and puffing (and coughing) on the granny gears, but a good part of the return leg was powered by a tailwind that had me really enjoying the latter part of the ride. Was good to get out - being out on the bike always makes me feel better. 

The hedgerows are still loaded with goodies, but it's rather obvious that quite a few people have been laying in stocks of sloe gin - since I was last out this way, many of the bushes near Isle Vets have been totally stripped. In fact, there was a family busy picking sloes as I went past. The apple tree in Way Head still has plenty of fruit on it - growing in the middle of a 6 foot ditch means no one can actually reach the apples to pick them... What a shame, such lovely big red apples... 

Saw four cyclists while out and about - well, three really, as I saw the same chap twice. And to the fella with pineapples on his jersey - where did you get that? Made me smile.  Mind, my jersey has bananas on it... 

And my ride resulted in me acquiring around two stones of freshly-dug Maris Piper potatoes.  About half a mile from home I noticed a pile of tatties had fallen off a trailer and were in danger of being squished by the traffic leaving the horse trials. Shame to see them go to waste, so went back after my ride to rescue what I could. I see plenty of jacket spuds in my future.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Oct 2017)

Saluki said:


> I just took a quick trip up to Sibsey today, on Eric. I needed to get out and ride and I also needed to sit down and talk to the ex about a divorce. Seemed a good plan to ride there, natter, ride back. Thus making cake OK as well.
> 
> It's bloody boring, that route. The first 10km is ok as it's vaguely lumpy with some actual bends in the road. The last 10km the same but in the opposite direction. The middle bit is as flat as a pancake and the road is long and dead straight. Nicer on the way back as I was going home, the wind was at my back for a change and I knew that my home made walnut and raisin bread would have cooled and that I could eat some when I got in. It was very nice by the way.
> Just 50.9km so that did very nicely. My new steel roadie is bereft of seat as the clamp thing is broken. The PX roadie has a broken spoke and Mavic are as slow as a slow thing sending new ones. They did send spokes but sent non-drive side ones, instead of the drive side ones as ordered.


Somehow a like didn't feel appropriate given what the aim of the ride was, but I've given one anyway and I hope things can be settled as amicably as possible.


----------



## Saluki (1 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Somehow a like didn't feel appropriate given what the aim of the ride was, but I've given one anyway and I hope things can be settled as amicably as possible.


Very amicable. I just want it done and sorted, because that's how I am with outstanding admin. I take him shopping every week and his trike lives in my shed. We speak often, we just don't want to be married.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Oct 2017)

Despite strong likelihood of showers, really desperate for longer ride so went out with the HDW
Original plaaned route was to Tilford, but we had a reduced groups so decided on a ride to Seale
we set of in some light rain, and two miles down the road, someone swerved to avoid some debris, succesfully he thought, but had a puncture so must have caught something.
Went Ottershaw, Chobham, Knaphill, Pirbright, Tongham and Seale

It brightened a little and I shed the waterproof layer, still occasional showers
On the return, initially the same route, diverged at Pirbright via Bisley and Valley End

Smaller group and we kept the pace reasonably good.

51.56 miles @ 16.7 mph with 1447 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/1210230332

Just what I needed

En route we saw lots of riders - many looked rather inexperienced riders, on a sportive
It appears this was the Palce to Palace ride

More than a few were seen stopping at various pubs on the route!


----------



## jayonabike (1 Oct 2017)

Myself and 2 cycling mates met up with @ianrauk who got the train up from Euston. The weather was mild & damp, we had a bit of rain at first but this soon cleared up. I love autumn cycling, my favourite time of the year to be on the bike.
I had plotted the route, heading out towards Waddesdon and through Aylesbury Vale with some wonderful views of the surrounding countryside. It was a mix of the usual quiet country lanes, rolling B roads and a couple of hills thrown in. We stopped at a small place we've stopped at many times before for a brew and a bite.
I took the summer/best bike today, probably for the last time this year as it was covered in road crud from the wet lanes by the time I got home. Time for a deep clean and then put it away till next year.

So it was 71 miles for me at 16.3 mph average











And not long after I walked in the door my wonderful wife had cooked Sunday lunch


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2017)

Out we set from Burford, spitting rain and glowering skies.
We had a print out (one of 4) that I'd printed in work. This ride was Burford-Bourton on the Water-Burford.
Following the river Windrush, meandering its way through the autumn countryside. We crossed it





A few minutes later the spits and spots went from light shower to full on rain. We sheltered under a well heeled tree for 20 minutes. The Range Rovers, Beemers and Mercs splashed by.
Eventually it stopped, so we started.
On to Swinbrook, a quiet corner hidden from the tourists






Eventually we wound our way up hill and down dale to Shipston under Wychwood, then Milton under Wychwood.
On through the tiny hamlet of Bruern Abbey, heading for Churchill.... I said to Jo 'why do I keep seeing signs for Chipping Norton, and not Bourton? How many miles does it say on the top of the page?'

'38' was her reply.

One of us had picked up the wrong print out! The ride I'd intended was about 28 miles!

We did a loop around, the sun did make an appearance, a few Red Kites were spotted and we had a nice spin back to Bruern Abbey, then a different route back to Burford. Unfortunately the last 4 miles on the A424. People were quite nice with their passes apart from the last bloke. I passed him at the lights and gave him the dirtiest look I could muster.

So, an unplanned ride of just shy of 25 miles.





https://www.strava.com/activities/1210064674


----------



## gavgav (1 Oct 2017)

The forecast for today had got better as the weekend went on, but when I woke to BBC Radio Shropshire presenter saying it was cold, wet and windy outside, I feared I wasn’t going to get my October Half Century Ride in after all. Pulled back the curtains, went outside, and it was mild, dry and Windy. Well they had 1 of the 3 correct .

My Brother is moving house to Broseley soon and I fancied trying out a ride over to it, which would mean a lot of new territory and a good few hills to climb. Back on the Hybrid now, for any distance riding over the Autumn and Winter, with the water and mud on the roads, and boy there was plenty of that about.

Headed out to Betton Abbots and then Atcham, where it was heaving due to a Wedding Fayre taking place at the Hotel. Took an age to cross the main road, but eventually got across and up the rat run to Berwick Wharf. Had the strong Southerly wind behind me here, so made quick progress, but encountered an idiot woman in a White VW Polo, who came storming past, by the exit to Attingham Park, despite someone pulling out towards us, missing both me and the other car by inches . Utter idiocy.

Continued through Upton Forge, running a gauntlet with Pheasants and a Farm Dog (friendly one) then through Norton and onto the busy main road towards Ironbridge. It’s an up and down road, and was hard work into the wind, but all traffic well behaved. I’ve not ridden it in that direction before and the climb from Leighton to Buildwas is a challenge. Nice descent as well though.

Arrived in Ironbridge, which is still busy with tourists, walked my bike across the bridge and then took NCN route 45 to Jackfield. It was a real muddy mess along the track though and I was glad to get off and then pause by the Jackfield Bridge for lunch.

I was then onto new territory and the steep climb up Jackfield Bank, to Broseley. The first section is fairly steep, then it levels out after the hairpin bend, before ramping up again. I turned off the main road, up Dark Lane, and this is a gradient arrow climb and a steep one at that, needing a stand on the pedals in granny gear . I eventually arrived at my Brother’s house, peeking through the window to see how the build is coming along (almost there) before continuing to Broseley Town Centre. There is more climbing up the High St and then another gradient arrow climb to Benthall . It was about 625 ft of climbing in 3 miles and so I was glad to turn onto some slightly flatter lanes to Wyke. 

Had a moment along here, when I rounded a corner towards a farm and had 2 very unfriendly farm dogs come flying towards me, both on a lead thankfully, but the owner had to tug strongly to prevent them jumping up at me, with me braking sharply to avoid them.  No harm done, but was a close call.

Continued following very narrow lanes and then out onto the busy A4169 Much Wenlock Road. Only a short section on it, but very steep climb and narrow bends meaning it’s not a fun section. I also needed a right turn on the steepest section and so made use of a handy path that is next to the road for that.

Kept on new territory down Sheinton Road, which was the best part of the ride. Quite a wide country road, with lots of descending, including a gradient arrow, which was good fun, although a bit of drizzle started to blow in the wind as I arrived at Cressage. I’ve passed through the village in a car on the main road lots of times, but heading through it from a different direction I was surprised how big the place is.

Crossed the death trap A458 and then more climbing up Shore Lane to Coundmoor, before joining lanes to Cound. There is a good straight but narrow descent along here, where I could see a Chelsea tractor 4x4 coming towards me. No problem, I thought, there is a pull in ahead which they will wait in......oh no they came storming towards me at speed, forcing me into the verge . Shropshire drivers really are knobhead’s.

After Cound there is a bit more climbing in the direction of Berrington, but up what are normally quiet lanes. I started to meet a few cars, who squeezed past me, and I was ploughing through horrendous mud that was all over the place and churned up verges. As I rounded the corner it all made sense, as there was a horse event taking place and actually had finished, meaning I then met 2 people towing horse boxes, which were too wide for the lanes and that was the cause of all of the mud.

I pulled in for 2 more to pass me and was glad to get to Berrington, but it had started to pour down now and so necessitated a stop to don waterproofs.

Noticed this whilst stopped near Cound, didn’t smell too bad to me 





I was thoroughly dripping wet as I retraced my steps through Betton and home, arriving back with a bike in need of a good hose down due to being caked in mud.

37.2 miles with 2257 ft of climbing at 11.2mph avg


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2017)

I think it's been over 2 years since I last saw @jayonabike due to his illness, but he's better now so I thought I should get my arse into gear and get myself up to Hemel for a ride, meeting up with Jay, John and Dave. 
I left home this morning at 6.45am to a fine drizzle, but it was mild. It rained the whole way up to Euston station where I got the train. Meeting Jay & chums in Apsley it was still raining but it didn't last long. It proved to be a thoroughly enjoyable day and ride. Even the rain at first and the mucky country lanes didn't spoil it. Jay chose and absolute cracker of a route. Rolling country lanes with some great views. A fair few thigh busting climbs and some awesome descents (51.1mph max) I do really love the cycling in that part of the country. 
Back to Kings Langley where I got a train back to Euston and where I knocked out the miles to home to make up the imperial century. 
Mucky bike is now clean again, thank gawd for mudguards 

It's really good to see Jay back on the bike and enjoying his cycling. It's like he's never been away. He can still cycle like a demon. Cheers mate.

So scores on the doors.
Century # 29 for the year, Century #226 over all and the 83rd century month in a row. It also brings up the 10'000 cycling mile for 2017


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2017)

On last weeks forum ride I announced I was going to do my October imperial century today. @13 rider said he would be in @tallliman said he may be in depending on other commitments.

So I shared the route with them that I had planned, @tallliman suggested some changes which I took on board and revised the route.

During the week the weather forecast was horrendous for today so in my mind I had binned the ride. However Saturday afternoon this suddenly changed so I decided do the ride. Messaged the other two and @13 rider could join me.

So hurriedly got everything ready. Got up this morning and when it finally started getting light I noticed the roads were very wet. So I decided to do the ride on the Diverge as it has mudguards.

Set off at just before 7am with the plan to meet @13 rider 12-13 miles along the route at around 7:50 - 7:55.

Rookie mistake 1) Forgot to turn the lights on, was pretty gloomy when I set off, so after a few hundred yards stopped and turned them on. Stopped at the cash machine to get some cash and it had started raining, so rain jacket went on.

Rookie mistake 2) Got to the meet and realised since I had switched bikes the chocolate I normally take on a long ride was sat in the garage in the saddle bag on the other bike.

Anyway we set off, chatting away in the gloom and very light drizzle - it eventually stopped but I don't know where.

We get into Loughborough and @13 rider says we need to make a turn, I notice we have gone off route, then I twig, Rookie mistake 3) I had loaded the original route I had planned, the revised one was sat on the computer at home.

We got through Derby okay and got to the cafe stop at around 70 miles. Hot drink and cheese and ham toasty for me; hot drink and beans on toast for @13 rider 

The cafe stop was at Fradley and was right on the Trent and Mersey Canal - lots of cyclists there and would definitely recommend it. Anyway we start to leave and I decide to plug my GPS into the power pack, it still had 50% but tends to just tell you it is turning off when you get below 25%. Rookie Mistake 4) I had the wrong lead with me. Since I also didn't have the route I turned the brightness on the screen right down in the hope I would get home before it turned off.

Apart from lots of wind - weather not bean induced and not energy it was a fairly quiet ride back apart from at some point one of the stays snapped on the rear mudguard. Quick cable tie bodge (cheers @13 rider) and away, until at some point it started making a right racket, the other stay had snapped!

We part ways at Ratby and my battery is on red! But I got home in time before it died. 128 miles for me and a few milestones achieved today. Broke 16,000 miles for the year, 91,000 miles since I recorded my first ride (24th Nov 2012) and equalled my record imperial haul in a year (22) with two months to go.

Most definitely would not have done this ride without @13 rider as I wasn't feeling it today, so big thank you to him



https://www.strava.com/activities/1210627870


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Oct 2017)

Having missed out on @nickyboy 's now legendary CycleChat White Rose Classic to Scarborough yesterday due to work commitments I was determined to get out for a qualifying ride for the Half Century Challenege today.

So, last night I checked the weather forecast which promised a grey, overcast but dry morning and set the alarm early.
I awoke to the sound of rain on the window and it carried on like that while I was getting ready...

Anyway, I took advantage of the enforced delay to fettle the winter bike (the Road Comp fitted with mudguards) and when the rain had almost stopped I finally set off for my first ride on the alu bike since April.

Up Coal Road, then the wiggle across Red Hall Lane, the A58 and onto Whin Moor Lane for the twists and turns to Shadwell, then through the village and up to Slaid Hill lights. I was expecting the bike to feel slow after a summer on carbon, but you know it felt really good and apart from the odd chirrup from the mudguards it was near silent. What a good do!
At Slaid Hill I doubled back to Scarcroft via Tarn Lane, then down the appallingly surfaced Ling Lane where the mudguards did their best to wake anyone having a Sunday lie-in, before the plunge down the hill into the village and right onto Thorner Lane.

Now might be a good time to mention this was the first time since April I've ridden with rim brake and by 'eck did they take a bit of adjusting to, especially with it being so wet. After so long with disc brakes they felt shocking 

Anyhow, next was the climb up 'Hellwood' (Scarcroft Hill) which to be fair was a little bit easier with the lower gearing, then a wind assisted run along the ridge to East Rigton, then along the next ride to Jewitt Lane and the long twisty descent into Collingham, testing those brakes again.

Through there, a brief spell on the horrible A659 and right up to Linton Bridge and over the river into the village and on almost into Wetherby, where desperate for a bit of variation in the route I turned left for Spofforth and climbed the hill back out of town, dropped down past Stockeld Park and climbed back into Spofforth itself, stopping at the Castle for a drink and a couple of pics:








Back on the bike and across the causeway, taking the first right for the lumpiness to North Deighton and it started to rain again - not a lot, but enough.
Right at the end of the village, a bit of up on the way to Kirk Deighton which is rewarded with downhill through the village and all the way to Wetherby.

Through to town and cutting along Horsefair (where there were neither horses nor a fair) and up to the bridge over the A1(M), where I was treated to the closest pass of the day by a numpty in a Berlingo MPV - and as he was looking for a reaction in his rear view mirror I gave him a nice wave which seemed to confuse him as he accelerated away. 

Past the race course and right for Thorp Arch, over the bridge and up into Boston Spa, with a wiggle through the village seeing me on the road to Clifford, then down the hill into Bramham. From there the only way is up, so I climbed up to the bridge back over the A1(M) and the gentle climb past Bramham Park, then the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane.

I stopped in the village to take the sleeves off my top - I'd prepped for rain with bib 3/4s and a wind-proof top and by this point I was starting to overheat a tad. From Thorner it was the direct route home up Sandhills, then along Skeltons Lane and onto Coal Road into the wind which stayed in my face for the rest of the way home.

*35.6 miles* (57.29 km) in *2h 30m* at an average of *14.2 mph* with *2,391 ft* climbed, and a surprisingly mild average temperature of 13.5 °C

So, a really good ride despite the sometimes iffy conditions and unfortunately far too many close passes today for my liking - maybe I should have bought one of those Aldi cameras after all....
But the October half century ride is in the bag which is another bonus
Quite a few riders out despite the moistness which is always good to see.
The bike was blooming filthy when I got back - thank goodness for mudguards - so it got a good hosing off.

And to end, the map:


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I think it's been over 2 years since I last saw @jayonabike due to his illness, but he's better now so I thought I should get my arse into gear and get myself up to Hemel for a ride, meeting up with Jay, John and Dave.
> I left home this morning at 6.45am to a fine drizzle, but it was mild. It rained the whole way up to Euston station where I got the train. Meeting Jay & chums in Apsley it was still raining but it didn't last long. It proved to be a thoroughly enjoyable day and ride. Even the rain at first and the mucky country lanes didn't spoil it. Jay chose and absolute cracker of a route. Rolling country lanes with some great views. A fair few thigh busting climbs and some awesome descents (51.1mph max) I do really love the cycling in that part of the country.
> Back to Kings Langley where I got a train back to Euston and where I knocked out the miles to home to make up the imperial century.
> Mucky bike is now clean again, thank gawd for mudguards
> ...


Is the photo of your bike in black and white so we can't see the dirt on it mines filthy.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2017)

As @Supersuperleeds mentioned in his post last minute decision to do the planned ride and home late from work so rookie mistake was not fitting mud guards . Spent the evening getting the plotted route by @tallliman on to my wahoo just as back up . But turned out I was the one with the correct route . 
Tough ride in drizzle early doors then a headwind and dragging @Supersuperleeds round for most of it although he took the odd turn on the front just to get out of my spray  October's Imperial ton done 115.9 miles my 3rd longest ride . Thanks for @Supersuperleeds for organising the ride even if I still had to lead .With the weather I wouldn't have gone for such a big ride without the commitment of meeting @Supersuperleeds . Bonus of over 80 new veloviewer squares


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Is the photo of your bike in black and white so we can't see the dirt on it mines filthy.




Absolute filth my old chum.


----------



## tallliman (1 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> On last weeks forum ride I announced I was going to do my October imperial century today. @13 rider said he would be in @tallliman said he may be in depending on other commitments.
> 
> So I shared the route with them that I had planned, @tallliman suggested some changes which I took on board and revised the route.
> 
> ...



Hope you liked the route! I love the stop at Fradley, the only place I know that serves Squones!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2017)

tallliman said:


> Hope you liked the route! I love the stop at Fradley, the only place I know that serves Squones!



The route was great, apart from I didn't put it on my gps 

Fradley will definitely be visited again.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2017)

tallliman said:


> Hope you liked the route! I love the stop at Fradley, the only place I know that serves Squones!


The route was fine but next time can you check there's not a running event on the cycle path in Derby it was a bit busy around there as they got ready for the start .Is there 2 cafes at fradley we used the one near the caravan park


----------



## Jon George (1 Oct 2017)

Woke up late this morning and decided, on a whim, to try for a qualifying 50km ride today. I had intended to do two loops of the 15 mile route I have been doing this week, but got to Kirton and, on impulse, decided to push on and get to Felixstowe to make the ride less 'boring'.
I was rewarded with this wicker family on the refurbished prom, and with a glorious tailwind heading down to the golf club turn before Old Felixstowe that pushed my top speed towards 30mph with hardily any effort. Go impulses! 
(Pic includes Jay - a character from my latest book.)


----------



## tallliman (1 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> The route was fine but next time can you check there's not a running event on the cycle path in Derby it was a bit busy around there as they got ready for the start .Is there 2 cafes at fradley we used the one near the caravan park



Oh Yeah, seem to remember being told there was another one. I've been to this one: https://m.facebook.com/FradleyCanalsideCafe/?locale2=en_GB

Wasn't aware of the running event I'm afraid!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2017)

tallliman said:


> Oh Yeah, seem to remember being told there was another one. I've been to this one: https://m.facebook.com/FradleyCanalsideCafe/?locale2=en_GB
> 
> Wasn't aware of the running event I'm afraid!



We went to the other one.


----------



## Saluki (1 Oct 2017)

I decided on a little half an hour pootle this afternoon. It stopped raining so I went out on Eric the CX and after 15 minutes, forgot to turn round and just kept going to Woodhall Spa and then decided to pop along the Water Rail Trail to Southray, because that would be nice. At Southray I just carried on to Bardney, along the rough trail there and then headed right and followed the road towards Minting. From there, I picked up the route of one of my favourite rides and followed it until the headwind got the better of me and the rain started making things just plain miserable.
I was glad to get home but I had energy left in my legs and would have carried on a bit had the weather held off a bit. Riding cold and miserable with sore knees is not my idea of fun any longer. Must be an age thing.
A nice 52km done so I am a happy thing.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Oct 2017)

Time for an Audax. I haven't ridden one for an age. The Falling Leaves from Winchcombe is one I haven't tried and it starts not far away. So I drove over and checked in. The route was an excellent one taking in some little lanes. The first 20 miles were fairly tough with many ups and downs. The lanes were quite sketchy as there had been recent rain and mud dragged out from the fields was making descending tricky. Slippy fallen leaves were also making things worse. I had rear wheel spin on some of the ups. As we headed east the ups got less. I got chatting with another rider and we were so engaged we missed a turn. Map out we sorted things to get back on route and stop at Bibury for refreshments.

Underway after beans on toast the route turned northwards for the Barringtons and Rissingtons. I recognised the lanes as the route I took to visit #2 daughter back in July when Mrs 26 and I rode the other way. The last control was at the start of an off road section through Guiting Woods. In for a penny I took to this on my 23x700c's. No worries as I rode with another rider on wider tyres. It's all about bike control really. Not long after we climbed upward along the Cotswold edge to the summit of Soudley Hill. Just one last sketchy steep descent back into Winchcombe took us to event HQ, a Ride Validation, Tea and Cake. Superb route which I'm sure I'll do again. Next time I hope the roads are dry and the sky is blue. Grey skies don't show the autumn colours off so well. 65 smiles.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Absolute filth my *old chum*.



I hadn't realised you had met @13 rider


----------



## Donger (1 Oct 2017)

Too tired to write much, but three targets met today, so I'm feeling good.
1. Metric Century a Month Challenge ride done (65.3 miles/105.1km ride).
2. First sportive done (Cotswold Autumn Classic from Cirencester) and stayed ahead of the dreaded broom wagon.
3. My 50th ride of 50 miles or more completed, giving me an Eddington Number of 50 at last.
Thanks to my good buddy Rich, who opted to see me round the course instead of going off with the group of intermediates from our club, who were doing it a lot faster than me. This was the route .... which contained at least four long, tough climbs:




As you can see, the weather was dull/drizzly, but there was a bumper turnout, with a car park full of riders at the Cirencester College. Several groups of 50 riders were started at regular intervals, and we were in one of the earlier groups, catching sight of our clubmates behind us (though not for long, as they passed us before we were out of town).




I snaffled up a prodigious number of fig rolls at the feed station at Poulton, as well as re-filling my bidon.




Made it round in about 6 hours 14. Slightly disappointed not to beat 6 hours, but there really were some beasts of hills, and at least I got round before the broom wagon caught us. I shall sleep well tonight. Cheers,_ Donger_.


----------



## Glow worm (1 Oct 2017)

Riding back from north Norfolk today- the plan: 23 mile ride from the Wells area to Kings Lynn station, train to Ely then 15 mile ride home. The reality, got to KL station and no trains. Bus replacement. No bikes allowed on buses. I may have sworn at this point. 

So, no option but to just point the bike south and start pedalling across the bleak fens. Through Watlington, Downham, the unmissable Ten Mile Bank, Littleport, Ely and Wicken. A brutal headwind all the way, barely managed 9mph for much of it. Finally home by 6, instead of 3. So my usual 38 miler became a 71 miler- at least my October mileage is off to a good start.


----------



## derrick (1 Oct 2017)

Nice ride out this morning with a mate, i needed to be back by 12am as my daughter was taking my other half and myself to lunch.
we managed to get 42 miles in before we reached the pub at about 11-20, A couple of pints and i was home at 12-30, a quick shower then of to the restraint, had a lovely meal, nice to catch up with the grandchildren. A great way to spend a Sunday. Had a couple of light showers nothing major,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1210166166


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Riding back from north Norfolk today- the plan: 23 mile ride from the Wells area to Kings Lynn station, train to Ely then 15 mile ride home. The reality, got to KL station and no trains. Bus replacement. No bikes allowed on buses. I may have sworn at this point.
> 
> So, no option but to just point the bike south and start pedalling across the bleak fens. Through Watlington, Downham, the unmissable Ten Mile Bank, Littleport, Ely and Wicken. A brutal headwind all the way, barely managed 9mph for much of it. Finally home by 6, instead of 3. So my usual 38 miler became a 71 miler- at least my October mileage is off to a good start.



Chapeau!  It was bloody grim out this neck of the woods today - wet & mucky in the morning and blowing a hoolie in the arvo. I'd have more than sworn, btw xxx

P.S. Your route would have taken you a stone's throw from Casa Reynard


----------



## Glow worm (1 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Chapeau!  It was bloody grim out this neck of the woods today - wet & mucky in the morning and blowing a hoolie in the arvo. I'd have more than sworn, btw xxx
> 
> P.S. Your route would have taken you a stone's throw from Casa Reynard



Cheers, Yep the headwind was relentless! I was shattered by the time I reached Watlington. And I normally enjoy the lane between Denver Sluice and Littleport but when you're giving it everything and struggling to hit 9 mph it is hard work! Lots of v fast / close passing drivers too between Queen Adelaide and Ely didn't help. That road scares the wotsit out of me but it was the most direct today.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Cheers, Yep the headwind was relentless! I was shattered by the time I reached Watlington. And I normally enjoy the lane between Denver Sluice and Littleport but when you're giving it everything and struggling to hit 9 mph it is hard work! Lots of v fast / close passing drivers too between Queen Adelaide and Ely didn't help. That road scares the wotsit out of me but it was the most direct today.



I bet you were knackered, it can be granny gears time when the wind gets up... I'm assuming you went along Padnal & Branch Banks? I don't mind it, but it's not one to do at commuter o'clock...


----------



## Glow worm (1 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> I bet you were knackered, it can be granny gears time when the wind gets up... I'm assuming you went along Padnal & Branch Banks? I don't mind it, but it's not one to do at commuter o'clock...



Yes that's it. I was glad to get onto the car free bit alongside the Ouse south of the A142 at Ely. didn't help with the headwind though!


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Yes that's it. I was glad to get onto the car free bit alongside the Ouse south of the A142 at Ely. didn't help with the headwind though!



If you want a quieter route, you could've gone through Littleport instead, down Black Bank Road, along California and picked up NCN 11 along the B1411 and headed off to Ely that way. In terms of distance, it's pretty much of a muchness. And there are some hedgerows to shelter from the wind.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Oct 2017)

After waiting in most of the day for a phone call that didn't come, at about 4pm I thought "Oh, sod it" and went out for a ride instead.

I grabbed the knockabout bike and headed over Lyth Hill and in the direction of Oaks which is my go-to route for blustery days like today as it's a slow, hilly ride anyway and I get a long downhill section with the wind behind me later on.

On my last ride my much repaired Phaart Bleep rear lamp broke its mounting again. I glued it back together but today the repair didn't survive the rough track on Lyth Hill, so I either need to try a different method or buy a new lamp. (Fortunately the bike is fitted with two rear lights). Down the other side of the hill the wind was colder so a fleece was put on. I fear that the days of shorts and t-shirt rides have ended for another season.

Through Exfords Green and up Long Lane to Oaks I was riding into the wind so it was a slow slog. There was more low speed stuff to come with the couple of short but sharp climbs on the back road to Pulverbatch but once here I knew I'd have the wind in my favour the rest of the way.

The views from Wilderley were as good as ever and I had these lanes all to myself as far as the Picklescott - Dorrington road. From here to Dorrington is almost all downhill and with the wind helping I made very enjoyable progress. I was even catching a car up for a little while.

The A49 was quiet, so easy to cross and the good run continued past Great Ryton to Condover and stayed reasonably quick even though it was more of a cross wind after the village. There was another gap in the traffic for my second crossing of the A49 (very convenient) and along here I witnessed a van driver getting very irate with another motorist for daring to slow down a bit because of the lorry pulling out in front of him. So much anger over nothing! 

An enjoyable 18.6 miles at 12.7 mph average.






On the way to Wilderley........









.....and a couple of angles of the view just before I start the descent to Dorrington


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2017)

Todays ride, posted today!
I was planning to do a longish road ride today, but with the breeze blowing, I thought that taking the Trek around the local reservoir would be a better option.. 
Still bloomin' windy though!






I hopped over the fence for a pedal around the overflow system. (The main track is over the top of the castellated bridge)Avoiding the broken glass from various BBQ's and visits from the local night life, I took the opportunity to ride up and down some of the obstacles, and manged to not fall off on any of the big steps 






With the water level being very low, possibly due to the work being done on the embankments, the original pre-flooding road, that I've never seen before, was emerging from the depths of the water. 






After a circuit and a half, I popped into the Willow Cafe for some of their wedges. Darn tasty, and most welcome!!

Back home via Moulton village on 25 miles in very blowy conditions, but still warm enough for shorts..

https://www.strava.com/activities/1211806509


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4982105, member: 9609"]First taste of true Autumn tonight, it is a while since I have been out in a wind like that - pretty dam exhilarating all the same. Just love it when you start to run with the wind, 20 / 25 mph little effort quiet and peaceful.[/QUOTE]

It's when you head the other way that the problems start...


----------



## Jason (3 Oct 2017)

The car needed a service,so bike in the back and a nice 10 mile ride home. 
Ride there Tuesday morning to pick her up


----------



## Fonze (3 Oct 2017)

Just back from a long weekend in Geneva so back to my normal route.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Todays ride, posted today!
> I was planning to do a longish road ride today, but with the breeze blowing, I thought that taking the Trek around the local reservoir would be a better option..
> Still bloomin' windy though!
> 
> ...


I take it that's the cafe next to Pitsford cycles with the small cake portions


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> I take it that's the cafe next to Pitsford cycles with the small cake portions


Yep ... that’s why I had the wedges! £2.10 a bowl


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2017)

Still waiting in again today but I ran out of patience earlier so headed out for a ride at about 3 o'clock.

Knockabout bike again since that's the easiest to get out and I headed on a flattish route to Condover, Ryton, Longnor, and Acton Burnell before taking the turning to go past Concord College and out to Cound Moor, Harnage and Cound.

I was heading out as the local schools finished for the day so there was a gauntlet to be run but everyone was fairly well behaved and I've seen it a lot worse.

It's still a bit breezy out but being a westerly it helped more than hindering as far as Cound Moor. Turning towards Harnage though was different story with that wind in my face and quite blustery. Stopping to take a photo in Harnage was good timing as a coach came the opposite way on the narrow lane just after I'd pulled over.

On the straight descent from Harnage to Cound I'd usually get up to about 25mph (I want to hit the 30 limit at 30mph one day) but today I only managed 18 into that wind.

As you might expect there is a lot of farm activity at this time of year with ploughing and sowing of the winter crops so it was nice to come across a farmer cleaning mud off the road not long after Cound Stank. He even stopped the machinery briefly so that I wouldn't ride into the cloud of dust being stirred up.

The rest of the ride back through Cantlop and Condover was pretty much all into the wind but I'd made better progress than expected so didn't lose too much time.

22.4 miles this time at 14.4mph average. Quite pleased with that really.





What it says on the sign.





Looking towards Haughmond Hill from Harnage.





The summer crop has long been harvested and ploughing is under way for the next lot.


----------



## gbb (3 Oct 2017)

No story of epic proportions from me today..(not that I do anymore now anyway) ...just an after work ride of 11 miles on the hybrid, across tracks and trails over old brick pits etc...and how Peterborough is changing...a route over old pits which werr deserted...now I see there are hundreds of houses I didn't know they'd built (the new Hamptons i assume) and that was a small part of the pits as a whole..
Ortons, over the old Orton pits round to Hampton onto Crown Lakes at Farcet, down to Amazon, through to Woodston and home.
One large Jay , spooked up from a field as I passed, lovely rust coloured back and white rump..flew into trees and started a hullabaloo of calling that seemed to spook loads of other birds .
No epic tales...just an enjoyable ride through countryside.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Oct 2017)

I'm recovering from man flu (read cold) and haven't been commuting for a few days, I resorted to taking the van the last 4 night shifts. Being static is not good for me and tends to get quite painful, so after an afternoon of pain yesterday getting out on the bike was a must.
Nothing exciting, a simple not quite 10 mile loop out to Chertsey and back by the Thames. Bit blustery but really quite pleasant in the sunshine. Legs tired but a pain free afternoon so must have done something right.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Oct 2017)

Must be feeling a bit better today as I started the decorating again, SWMBO will be pleased, and it earns the ever important brownie points
Waiting for things to dry, so headed out on a loop out towards Chobham. Didn't start well with a left hook within 500 yards of home, added to a nobber in a Jag near Foxhills but ho hum, people in their metal boxes.
First 5 miles were hard, but loosened up nicely as the ride went on. Nice to use the little lanes to circle round Chobham and back home again. 21 miles done, and maybe, just maybe I'll have a go at the metric century challenge ride tomorrow..


----------



## Stonechat (4 Oct 2017)

Wednesday ride

Out through Egham and up Prune Hill, into the Park at Bishopsgate, through the Deer Park and on to Drift Road.
First part was slow in places due to traffic

Stopped further on for a natural break and couldn't get foot unclipped in time, tumbled into the edge, unhurt though (and bike)
However somehow managed to end that garmin ride, so started another (data all intact)

Wanted to attempt an FTP test today - I am rubbish at doing these, but got a small sheltered loop, and did a couple of circuits to make it 20 minutes flat out.
6.5 miles done in that 20 mins, average power 199W

Anyway returned via the lower half of the Drift Road Loop, a different way through the park and another different way through Egham

Strava a touch out, but between the two recorded parts of the ride
38.85 miles @ 17.8 mph with 1214 feet climbed
The stats confirm my inprovement in form, and I am determined not to lose form through the winter months

https://www.strava.com/activities/1214636944 and also https://www.strava.com/activities/1214639079


----------



## Fonze (4 Oct 2017)

Horrible day today , cold and drizzle with strong headwind.
Just short of my 50k daily target but I was bushed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2017)

After a little bit of fettling to fix the lamp that I mentioned had broken on monday I headed out to get some miles in and give the repair a test.

It's quite windy out again so I went for a route that I thought would take advantage of it. I headed over Lyth Hill to start with and down through Condover. The wind was behind me as I headed for Cross Houses then on to Atcham where I gave the repaired lamp its first real test by going through Attingham Park and over their seven cattle grids. Nothing fell off which was nice.

There are traffic lights on the junction for Pelham Road which seemed to take an age to change, then I headed for Upton Magna. Here it occurred to me that I'd only taken one photo so I grabbed a few more as the place is quite pretty.

Uffington was the next place en route, where I turned onto the old canal path which is starting to look properly autumnal. The path is also getting pretty rough in places so I was glad to get to the other end and back onto better surfaces.

Rather than taking the direct route back I headed down to Sydney Avenue and along the riverside as far as Greyfriars Bridge which is a much nicer route.

I'd been riding into the wind again since Uffington but it really felt windy once I got to Belle Vue. A few other cyclists were going the same way and for once I was going quicker than they were (feels smug).

20.4 miles today at 13.2 mph average (It had been 15 mph until I got to Uffington).

As I write this I can see a band of rain marching across the fields towards me so am glad I went out when I did.





Fettling before I start. Some glue, a couple of self tappers and I think this mount is now as as solid as it's ever going to be.





Crossing Lyth Hill. There are a few light showers about in the distance.









A couple of shots of Upton Magna. Some of the Audax crowd may be familiar with the village. This years National 400 started here.





Autumnal on the old canal path.





Furher on there is still some water in the canal.





Sunshine not quite managing to break through at Shrewsbury.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Oct 2017)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to Upton where Pete M and Jules H were waiting. We were heading for Ross on Wye but I hoped we could take to some little used lanes for some variety. Initially it was necessary to take the standard run down through the lanes for Bromsberrow and on over Tillers' Green. That was stalled by a thorn in my back tyre. Rats - it's hedge thrashing time of year. Mrs 26 had to get back so she headed for the run along the flanks of the Marcles while we three turned for Gwynns Hill and Lyne Down. Then we looped to How Caple with me picking up yet another puncture. This time a pothole induced one. Jules provided a spare tube as I had set out with only one. Our ride along the banks of the Wye was superb with the trees displaying early autumn colour. We paused at the footbridge for a game of Pooh Sticks before climbing steeply away from the River to drop into Ross and the Abbey tea rooms.

We had a fairly lengthy refreshment stop so it was certain that Pete wouldn't get back by 4. No worries tho' as we went by Coughton and Lea to climb easily onto the ridge at Aston Crews. The views from here were superb. Dropping from Linton into the Gorsley triangle doubts set in on the navigational side. This network of lanes is very confusing. By some innate sense of direction we rode through error free, emerging from the triangle on the wonderfully named Swagwater Lane. On the spur of the moment we headed from Four Oaks to Welsh House Lane. Ketford came with a descent this time much to Jules' relief. It's steep and tough from the usual direction. Ryton saw us back on well worn roads. We parted at Welland Stone with everyone agreeing it had been a better than usual one. That's the thing - variety is the key! 71 smiles on a lovely autumn day.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2017)

Blowing a real hoolie out here in the Cambridgeshire fens, but the wind dropped a touch mid afternoon so figured I could use a ride. Wasn't feeling overly energetic, so due to the wind and roads closed for works, a couple of my usual loops were out of the question.

In the end, I just bimbled to Littleport via Downham Common and Black Bank, with a tentative plan to maybe add a few extra miles on the roads around Littleport. Extending the ride didn't happen as I popped into the Co-op to see if they had anything interesting on YS. They were late doing the mark downs, but I did ride home with a dozen sausages, a chocolate profiterole dessert and two large bars of dark chocolate stashed about my person. 

Was horrible riding home into a rather nasty headwind; the wind had gotten up rather considerably compared to when I'd originally set out, and it was cold too.  I think I'll be getting the winter kit out of the cupboard for next time.

Saw two cyclists - a girl riding home from school and a chap on a hybrid who overtook me on the way home, although he wasn't going that much faster than I was. Also, one elderly chap in the Co-op complimented me on my Raleigh Banana jersey.  He said he'd not seen anything quite so bright and cheerful before. 

A total of 8 rather windblown miles, but came home to a bowl of hot (homemade) soup, which was just what I needed.


----------



## Donger (4 Oct 2017)

After moaning about the price of the sportive I did on Sunday, Muggins now goes and buys a couple of overpriced photos of it for good measure! Oh well, what the heck. I'll probably be sticking to audaxes in future, so I thought I'd get a souvenir of what might be my only sportive. Two pictures of the Cotswold Autumn Classic 2017:
(1) Rich and me on a welcome downhill bit:




(2) A hilly bit (one of many) ..... one for the sadists to enjoy! :




Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2017)

Days-off tomorrow & Friday, so hopefully out......................

I've got annual-leave on Sunday, but meant to be heading elsewhere,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Days-off tomorrow & Friday, so hopefully out......................
> 
> I've got annual-leave on Sunday, but meant to be heading elsewhere,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




*Bike selected;* CGR
*Weather;* intermittent cloud/sun. cool, reasonably brisk headwind ('sidewind' for most of return)
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


I did go out, but not far today, as that wind was very subtle. Strong, but subtle..... it seemed to change direction several times

It was a trip, through the outskirts of Castleford
I was going to head towards FerryBridge, & Brotherton, for a 'Great North Road' fix, but went into Methley instead, & onto the side of the River Aire, & followed part of the Trans-Pennine Trail, to Woodlesford
Leaving it, via Rothwell Country Park, & up Bullough Lane, to John O Gaunts

Down, what is the A639/Leeds Road (at that point), over jct 44/M1, towards Stourton

***Locals here, may remember when the humpbacked bridge existed (which crossed a line, from Rothwell Haigh pit) & how sharp it was, if you were on a bus

At Thwaite Gate, by DM Keith Skoda (after a quick look round the forecourt, at Octavia estates), I just headed back past First Direct (previously the site of Waddingtons - as in 'Monopoly', etc....)

Up the somewhat less scary than it was, 20+ years ago, Bell Hill
*** Again, locals may remember, when it was national speed limit, & no bus/bike lane, & possibly the 'life in their hands' ride up the centre lane, for Wakefield/Rothwell. & Robin Hood??
At this point, I want the centre-lane, & invariably, motorists want the lane other than the one they're presently in
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.768797,-1.514889,151.69h,-9.96p,1z




Past Wood Lane, with the 'Jaw Bones', & old generating/relay building for the Tram power-lines, along Wakefield Road, passing amongst other places, JW Morris Garage, at the junction with Sharp Lane (which is an interesting area, as it had a Civil Defence Monitoring post there, & a Cholera Pit nearby)

No date, but photo at least 8 years old





John, has a few old Fords in the showroom
I knew him about 30 years ago, & he was driving around them, in a Cortina (mark '5') Ghia
I have no idea if this is the one, or just the same colour?

*Taken;* _Thursday 27th July 2017 _(my Octavia can be seen reflected, at the road-side)







Over 'Halfway House', a road junction that always,* always!*, seemed to delineate the weather
If it was raining in Leeds, from the junction, it would invariably be dry (or visa-versa)

Past the lovely Pymont House, a 17th Century house, that I've admired for a long time, since I first saw over the wall from a bus
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...ouse-ardsley-and-robin-hood-ward#.WdaO7bpFzIU
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-37993798.html


Over the M62, at Lofhouse, between jct 30, & Thorpe Interchange (where it meets the M1)
Down into Lofthouse Gate, sweeping onto Canal Lane, down Baker Lane (site of an odd railway bridge)

Onto Lime Pit Lane
Not sure where the 'Lime' portion came from, as there was a pit, 'Deep Drop' (still is a 'Deep Drop Cottage', by the 'Nagger Line')
http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Local-Collierys.html

'Deep Drop Cottage' is in the background, & the narrow gauge line (was horse-drawn) is still, for whatever reason, still in situ, crossing Lime Pit Lane
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.709226,-1.47729,289.5h,-6.9p,1z


A short cut then along a short 'T-P T' section, from Aberford Road, to Stanley Ferry
The river (Calder) was high, but not silly high


Home via Birkwood Hill, 'Ship Corner' & Lee Brigg


----------



## pjd57 (5 Oct 2017)

Trying to get rid of a cold !

Managed a massive 2 miles this week.
Asda and back.

Hopefully the weekend will be better.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Trying to get rid of a cold !
> 
> Managed a massive 2 miles this week.
> Asda and back.
> ...



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## robjh (5 Oct 2017)

With winds blowing at 16mph from the north-west today, it was clearly a day for a south-easterly ride. That, and a bargain rail fare for the return journey suggested a ride from home, near Cambridge, to Southend. I waited a while for the overnight rain to clear before setting out, but then enjoyed a beautiful clear sunny day. I took about 3 hours to cover the 47 miles to Heybridge Basin, just outside Maldon, and stopped for a bacon sandwich overlooking the River Blackwater. I then did another 37 miles to Shoeburyness, passing more of the estuaries, creeks and marinas that reach like fingers into the coastline of this flat corner of Essex. The end of the road was the MOD gates to Foulness Island, where I turned back and followed the sea front around to Southend. It was a lovely afternoon to be by the sea. I had plenty of time to catch the 17.10 train back to London, and another one home.

No maps but a few pictures:
_Heybridge Basin ; River Crouch at Battlesbridge_








_MOD at Foulness - the end of the road for me ; Shoeburyness_








_Thorpe Bay, Southend_








_Sea views at Southend : Sheerness docks, and Southend pier_


----------



## Stonechat (6 Oct 2017)

Friday ride

Undecided whether to go as far as Bushy Park or a bit further to RIchmond Park.
Legs felt a bit stiff so stuck with the shorter

Still avoiding my favourite riverside road at Laleham. the entrance is closed (though there is a way round), as I got a puncture from the debris last time

So more or less followed the river to Hampton Court, via Shepperton, , Lower Sunbury, and Hampton.
Through the park and out at Hampton Hill, and back via Feltham and Ashford

It was a bit blowy but kept the pace up. Nice sun too. Not that warm, but I was not cold.

Overall I did 21.78 miles @ 18.7 mph, little climbing this is largely a flat route
https://www.strava.com/activities/1217482746


----------



## Jon George (6 Oct 2017)

It's my birthday. So far I've had two breakfasts and an afternoon in the pub. I took the train to Campsea Ashe (British Rail: Wickham Market - we do things differently here in Suffolk) and then rode to the pub at Great Glemham. A couple of pics.

This 'garden furniture' at Marlsford:-





and this selfie at Parham. (My late American uncle flew from here in WW2).


----------



## cubey (6 Oct 2017)

Great ride today with the lighter winds, out for four and a half hours. Wakefield, Methley, Castlford through allerton bywater to garforth upto Aberford on towards Tadcaster. Right through Ulkself to Cawood back past Lotherton Hall past Fairburn Ings through Cas and back to Wakfield.


----------



## Aravis (7 Oct 2017)

This is Friday's ride. I think I was in bed by 9pm.

With a well-forecast window in the unsettled weather, this was the day for the century a month challenge once again. The route and profile are here:











As usual I'd paid inordinate attention to wind direction when choosing a route, though to be honest it was hardly necessary yesterday. However, I'd completely forgotten about the direction of the sun, and for the first 25 miles or so it was a real problem.

Never mind, by the time I reached the top of the Cotswolds, venturing into a part I hardly know, the sun had risen quite a bit and glory of the landscape was revealed. I'd picked a quiet-looking route through some small villages, my eventual target being the descent at Chipping Sodbury. Anyone wishing to see the full glow of Westonbirt's autumn spetacular will need to wait a week or two, I think. At the moment it's more of a subtle change of tone. Approaching Badminton I made a refuelling stop. I could gaze at this prospect forever:






The watercourse in the field is the river Avon of Clifton Suspension Bridge fame, near its source. It heads eastwards for a while before turning round and carving its imposing course through Bath and Bristol, marking the southern end of the Cotswolds.

A bit of a rude shock as I rejoined main roads down to Chipping Sodbury. Wanting to head westwards towards the Severn Bridge, I broke new ground once again, heading up through Wickwar and Cromhall, on a B-road threading its way through the many huge stone quarries. It was fairly busy but aggro-free, certainly much better that fighting through Yate. I find the ascent into the Cotswolds via Chipping Sodbury useful, so I think this is a keeper.

Over the bridge into Wales and a different world - Badminton and Westonbirt absolutely reek of wealth. It's a long time since I'd taken the standard route to Tintern past Chepstow Racecourse. Absolutely stunning as always, but a word of warning: on the descent to Tintern there a couple of long traffic-light controlled sections where there is a danger of rock falls, and they look as though they're going to be there for a while. Descending, no real problem, but heading southwards, cyclists are going to struggle to clear them in time. There a signs warning motorists to beware of oncoming cyclists, which is helpful but doesn't remove the problem. There is an alternative route from Tintern to St Arvans which is quiet, not too arduous and has a lot of advantages - so worth considering.

Before the big climb out of the valley I stopped for essential refulling. The sunshine and blue sky had gone, leaving a pleasant subdued light:






The climb out of the valley from Redbrook starts steeply but soon relaxes. It's good to know that when you start! Just before reaching Newland there is a campsite which has always been too close to my home to consider using; I often think that it's situation, not least for a fixed-centre cyclist, must be one of the best in the world.

At this point there is a little-used byway heading back to the main road coming up from Monmouth at Staunton. I remember from long ago that this has a severe sting in the tail, but I still wasn't quite prepared.

A long breathtaking descent to Parkend, another sharpish climb and then a gentle run down to the A48 at Blakeney. From there, a really useful hill-avoiding loop via Awre to Newnham, where surprisinging I set a Strava PB on the ramp up into the village. I was getting positive feedback from my legs - they seemed happy to do whatever I asked them to do (apart from going fast of course) so I was able enjoy the final miles along familiar roads, hitting my target of 127 miles on the nose


----------



## Fonze (7 Oct 2017)

Dodged the rain and luckily two cars who tried very hard to knock me off my bike .. 
nice strong wind which made me have that going backwards feeling ..
Chill on the settee now


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2017)

The usual disagreement between weather forecasts had me decide to set the alarm early this morning and have a look out of the window.
It was dry, grey and windy, but had clearly been raining recently and with the threat of more to come it was out on the "winter" Road Comp with mudguards.
With the wind howling in from the west, I decided to tackle it head on and aim for Otley, on the basis that I'd at least have it behind me on the return leg.

So the usual selection of Coal Road, the A58, Whin Moor Lane and into Shadwell and on to Slaid Hill lights, where it was right and then left onto Wigton Lane and down into the small cog at the front to keep things moving along. 
Down to Alwoodley Gates, across Harrogate Road and on to Alwoodley Lane heading up towards King Lane. Nearly got taken out by one of the locals reversing his Aston Martin off the drive but he spotted me and stopped just in time. At least it would have been a better class of off...

As I reached King Lane the spits and spots of rain got their act together and started forming a proper downpour. Oh well, you can only get so wet, so I carried on down the hill and on past Five Lane Ends and up the hill past Golden Acre Park under the tree canopy, looking ahead to see the rain being blown horizontally across the road where the trees stopped.
Onto Kings Road and down the hill with the headwind really slowing me down, and onto Otley Road for the steady climb up through Bramhope.
Eventually arrived at the Dyneley Arm traffic lights (on red, as usual), but from there its downhill all the way into Otley although the headwind meant I had to put a bit of effort in to keep above 20 mph  but at least it had stopped raining.
The wind continued to be a pain right the way into Otley town centre, where I was glad of the shelter given by the buildings, then across the river and onto Farnley Lane, stopping briefly at Wharfemeadows Park for a couple of pics:







Back in the saddle and right up Farnley Lane to tackle the climb.
Always hard work, with a mile of climbing averaging 4.8% but quite a bit steeper in places, but I was rewarded with a PB today - on the 'winter' bike no less. There is clearly a lot to be said for lower gearing and a tailwind...

What goes up must come down and the descent back into Wharefdale was fun, but on wet roads I didn't push to too much, topping out at 36.2 mph today, around 10mph slower than last time on dry roads with the disc brakes on the other bike.
Across the River Washburn at Leathley Bridge and along the valley bottom still wind assisted and making good time, keeping it in the high teens / low twenties with no real effort.
Right at the end and back across the Wharfe, the right again towards Otley and back into the headwind, grateful for every scrap of shelter provided by the hedges.
A quick wiggle through the streets of Otley and onto Gay Lane and then Leeds Road for the long climb back up to the Dyneley Arms. I had the wind at my back now, but it still felt like hard work, but I span it out and kept it going to the top. While I'd got my layering about right for the outward leg, this long climb had me in danger of overheating a bit, so I was glad to reach the short downhill roll to the traffic lights (on red, again), before the gentle descent into and through Bramhope.
But the weather wasn't quite finished with me yet...passing the hotel on the S-bends at the top of the village the wind was funnelled down off the Chevin top and caught me with a real crosswind blast, nearly folding the front wheel from under me and pushing me towards the kerb. That woke me up...

Down through the village with the wind at my back and the same push back up Kings Road, down the side of the park and the longish climb back up to Alwoodley Lane, the drop down to Alwoodley Gates and the gentle upwardness to Slaid Hill, where I made a last minute decision to turn left down Wike Ridge Lane through the dip (more crosswind) and onto Tarn Lane across to Scarcroft, then down Brandon Lane into Shadwell, the short climb up to the A58, then up Coal Road and onto local roads to home.

*35.25 miles* (56.72km) in *2h 36m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *2,106ft* climbed 

Another ride for the half century challenge and the first ride I've completed to Otley since early August (I've set off that way twice but binned it off due to the weather) so really glad to get them in. That wind was something else at times, but fortunately I only had to put up with any notable rain for a couple of miles.
Quite a lot of cyclists out too, despite the weather, so that's good.
Not so good were the number of close passes today - ironically while wearing my brightest hi-viz cycling top... 
Otley runs always seem to be the same though as they're the only regular rides I do that have me on single carriageway 'A' roads for a large portion of the ride. Would be nice if WYP could put a bit of enforcement of their much publicised 'Close Pass' initiative into action on a weekend...

And to end, the map:


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Oct 2017)

3 tandems, 3 brothers, 3 sister in law. This time the ride was from our house. We were destined for a 10 o'clock start, but then that didn't happen, then it rained!
Eventually we set out down to Toft and Kingston and the Eversdens.
3 tandems up and over to Barrington . It was windy on the other side, no speed records broken today.
Here we are rolling through Barrington





A good old headwind before Orwell sorted us out so we'd earned a brew at Wimpole.
Further in through the estate to Arrington




Then came Croydon hill. T Junction, then straight into 14%, I was nice by giving them a heads up!

Just approaching Hatley Keith and Joyce's tandem (our Thorn) went pffffft! Rear flat instantly. A hole in the tyre. We put a new tube in and a bit of old tyre under the hole.

We admired the Beef Shorthorn cattle









Then we sped down to Gamlingay, past the church and on to Waresley GC for a spot of food.

On to Abbotsley, Croxton, Graveley then Hilton where we sheltered under a yew tree from a sharp shower.

Just after Connington Keith had a front flat this time. He reckoned I'd stitched him up with crap tyres. You see, he's bought a new car and his tandem doesn't fit in it, they'd brought road bikes, but Joyce wasn't keen on solo hills, so I'd very kindly loaned them a bike. He was just trying to wreck it! It was a slow puncture.

Up to Knapwell and Caldecote, but we didn't beat the rain! We had to double back to find Pete & Lynn... turns out their chain had mangled itself around everything bar the cogs!

Home, having done 48 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1219432166


----------



## arranandy (7 Oct 2017)

Fonze said:


> Dodged the rain and luckily two cars who tried very hard to knock me off my bike ..
> nice strong wind which made me have that going backwards feeling ..
> Chill on the settee now
> 
> ...



Nice bike


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2017)

cubey said:


> Great ride today with the lighter winds, out for four and a half hours. Wakefield, Methley, Castlford through allerton bywater to garforth upto Aberford on towards Tadcaster. Right through Ulkself to Cawood back past Lotherton Hall past Fairburn Ings through Cas and back to Wakfield.



Cracking loop!!

Surprising, there's no comment about the Gascoigne Almhouses, at about 3:30
Well done


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Oct 2017)

Nice to be back on the bike commuting after a few days off. Still not feeling 100% so the evening ride home was tougher than normal.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Oct 2017)

Sara P and I joined forces and rode over to Upton where Pete M and Jules H were waiting. The consensus was Fladbury so we decided to go the opposite way around to usual. Both directions are well worn routes really except for the link from Bishampton to Fladbury and on across the Avon at Charlton. We stopped as usual at Fladbury for refreshments. We were in there for quite some time. It was a 2 large Americano stop. Eventually Sara headed off homewards along a dangerous and busy main road. We three took the well worn run to Defford where Jules decided a pint was required. Pete needed to get back so two pints of Butty Bach were dispatched in The Oak (The Monkey House being closed). For a change we went by Dunstall Common with Jules heading north for Kempsey and me continuing west for the River crossing and home. 54 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (7 Oct 2017)

A mundane wander along the Canal ,Kelvin and Clyde today.
Bravely battling man flu. Managed 20 miles.

One verbal exchange with a taxi driver who got extremely upset by my little shake of the head when he decided to do a three point turn right in front of me.
Drove up the road after me with the window down screaming " what are you fu****g shaking your head at" 


I just done it again.


----------



## Donger (8 Oct 2017)

Sunday club ride time again. The call was May Hill and back, so 39.6 miles and about 1,100 feet of climbing today. Nine of us set off via Highnam, Taynton and Tibberton making good progress in near perfect cycling conditions. Then came a couple of proper hills in quick succession ... first Glasshouse Hill and then May Hill. Back via Aston Ingham and Newent, with a nice stop for coffee and cakes at Trioscape garden centre. Back home via Hartpury and Maisemore and the horrible, busy roundabout at Over, which didn't seem quite as life-threatening as usual today. A great ride, this one. Perfect weather, great company and a lovely route.


----------



## tallliman (8 Oct 2017)

The trouble with chasing veloviewer squares is that after a while, the distance to get one new one becomes around 20miles. With that in mind, planned a route using about 10miles of commuting route toward Repton then swung south to get a few squares.

The ride started well as I bumped into the Shepshed CC group and had a bit of a chat until our routes diverged. Pootled along until Repton and starred feeling unwell. Decided there that I'd head home but wanted to go a different way so went through Willington and Swarkeston and back on the home leg of the commuting route.

As I passed through Kegworth, I bumped into the same Shepshed CC group so spent a few miles chatting. Managed to top the ride up to 50miles but not what I wanted originally.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Oct 2017)

The knees have been playing up for a few weeks. Probably those Holmfirth climbs. So settled for a pootle to Dunford Bridge today. About 14 miles and lots of stretching exercises will now commence.

Lots of people out n about on TPT avd even some sunshine to perk things up.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2017)

Did you get your squares ? I'm begining to struggle now 23 miles to first square this morning!!


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2017)

Sunday and Club Ride day

Geoff our leader was back and had decided he needed a slightly easier pace.
This was fine - after all good endurance miles.

Venue was Billingbear Golf Course - a nice venue with reasonable prices and good atmosphere
Ourward route was through Windsor, White Waltham Twyford and Hurst
Return route was skirting Binfield, Chavey Down, Ascot and cutting through the Park and up Breakheart Hill

Weather was still ok , I was still in shorts and with arm warmers on.

45.1 miles done@ 15.5 mph.
More climbing than I thought at 1270 feet

https://www.strava.com/activities/1220741531

Only downside was one person had a puncture and then not long later a slow puncture


----------



## jayonabike (8 Oct 2017)

100km ride to Windsor and back.

3 of us set off at 9 this morning. I had plotted the route to Windsor, trying to keep it as cycle friendly as possible but being Windsor and looping around Slough we had some built up/urban cycling as well as country lanes & B roads which did make for a great ride. Nice to cycle through Old Windsor & see the castle as well as a proper river!
We had a few hills there & back as we cycled through Buckinghamshire & back into Hertfordshire & I enjoyed cycling to somewhere new.

So, 64 miles non stop at 16.4 average speed


----------



## Fonze (8 Oct 2017)

Nice ride today , light wind much appreciated.
Tree I always pass and think at Christmas how good that would look
Now crashed on the settee , what Sunday's are made for


----------



## tallliman (8 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Did you get your squares ? I'm begining to struggle now 23 miles to first square this morning!!



No, absolutely none!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Oct 2017)

I don’t get this convalescence stuff. 2 week’s off the bike with a chest infection and laryngitis. I’ve missed out on a 200 and a 100 Audax I was going to do too. I decided to break the stretch of inertia and get out in the sun today. Apart from an average of 4.7 to 5 miles walking (gardening) a day I’ve done nowt. So imagine my surprise when I smashed 21 Strava PBs. I didn’t feel I was trying, so I’m at a loss. Maybe it’s my new skooners (Sidi Buvel)


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2017)

tallliman said:


> No, absolutely none!


Doh . Credit for still getting 50 miles in


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Oct 2017)

The 6 of us rode again today, this time Keith and Joyce were on their road bikes.
The first chilly 7 miles were the last 7 miles of yesterday's ride.
We crossed above the A14 and in to Fenstanton. After not very long at all we crossed the old bridge into St Ives





We then had tea at The Riverside Tea Room




It was great sat in the sunshine.

Down the guided busway and in to Cambridge via Jesus Lane and Trinity Street, Japanese tourists taking our picture!

Out of town via Trumpington, then into Grantchester where we stopped at The Green Man for a drink and a loo stop before heading back via Coton and Madingley Hill.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1220808462

36 miles in the sun.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Oct 2017)

Only had an hour or so this morning, so just a local loop.

Stuck with the Road Comp and it's mudguards, as although it was dry I anticipated the roads where I was heading being filthy...

Coal Road (again), but then onto Skeltons Lane and down Sandhills into Thorner - a mile of downhill is never a bad thing, but if only the tarmac wasn't quite so lumpy...
Through the village on Main Street and onto Milner Lane for the sharp climb up onto the ridge and then between the hedgerows all the way to East Rigton, through the dip and up onto Compton Lane, staying on the ridgeline, where I stopped for a couple of pics:












Back on the bike and up the slight rise and although the roads were covered in mud it was all dry which was a surprise after the rain yesterday.
The road meanders about a bit and then dips quickly to the Jewitt Lane junction, where a bloke on a hybrid was just huffing up the hill from Collingham. Sadly I didn't have time for that diversion, so turned right up the hill and then between the fields as it levels out past the piggeries (smelling extra ripe today).
Eventually this drops down onto Bramham Lane before climbing up to Thorner Lane where it was right again towards Holme Farm Lane and then onto Milner Lane heading back to Thorner.

Down the hill, then to climb back into the village where the church bells were ringing before turning right again at the Mexborough Arms onto Carr Lane for the run to the A58.
It felt like hard work on the initial climb out of the village, but I soon got into a rhythm and crested the hill, dropping down through the S-bends passing a club run in tight formation, resplendent in red and black kit, heading the other way. It then starts to climb again, pretty much all the way to Wetherby Road and although it didn't feel like anything special today I found I'd set a PB along there when I got home.
So, three PB's in two days on the "second" bike 

Along the A58 for a few hundred yards and up onto Coal Road, before dropping down onto local roads to home.

*15.27 miles* (24.57km) in *1h 4m* at an average of *14.3 mph* with *692ft* climbed

A good ride and an hour well spent. Surprised how mild it felt after yesterday and the dry roads were an unexpected bonus, plus it puts me through 1,900 miles for the year so that revised target of 2,000 miles is getting closer 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Stonechat (8 Oct 2017)

jayonabike said:


> 100km ride to Windsor and back.
> 
> 3 of us set off at 9 this morning. I had plotted the route to Windsor, trying to keep it as cycle friendly as possible but being Windsor and looping around Slough we had some built up/urban cycling as well as country lanes & B roads which did make for a great ride. Nice to cycle through Old Windsor & see the castle as well as a proper river!
> We had a few hills there & back as we cycled through Buckinghamshire & back into Hertfordshire, and I enjoyed cycling to somewhere new.
> ...


Well done, good ride
I was born in old Windsor! You woul've gone right past it if you went up Crimp Hill!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Oct 2017)

Marches Grimpeur Audax

My legs didn't want to get going as we rode away from the start in Abergavenny. It didn't help that it was uphill too. Nevertheless it was a super autumn morning with blue skies, sunshine and hardly any wind. The group began to thin out as we all set our own pace on the ups. By the time we started climbing Campston Hill riders were well spaced out. The first checkpoint was "manned" by a lovely lady and her son. That signalled a descent to Skenfrith which cooled me a bit and meant a few miles in England before returning to Wales at Monmouth. So now there was a long climb to Trellech. With that complete the descent into the Wye valley at Tintern was rather stunning through the lovely woodland. The cafe in Tintern had been invaded by Sunday Clubs. Nice to see all those riders but it did mean our refreshments were significantly delayed. They arrived eventually and were worth the wait.

Departing from the Valley meant another climb way up through Devauden. Topping it all off was a very steep pull to Shirenewton. The following climb from Llanvair Discoed took us to the highest point of the ride. But - no it wasn't all downhill from there. At the bottom in Usk I was gasping for fluids so popped into The Nag's Head where they happily filled my bottle. Now the route followed the Usk but took in some hills as it cut off some meanders. Legs were tiring but there was a final sting in the tail as it was necessary to climb again quite steeply in places before sweeping down into Abergavenny and the Arrivee, cups of tea and bikkies. Where was the cake?

This was a nice but challenging ride with climbing totaling 6385 feet. The views were stunning of the Welsh mountains and of the Severn Estuary. We rode mostly in quiet lanes in beautiful countryside and woodland and through some historic and picturesque villages. What's not to like? 65 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (8 Oct 2017)

The sun decided to lurk behind a big brooding black cloud which thankfully had obviously dispensed of a quantity of its contents elsewhere and was just floating in the sky without intent. Go Pro seemed to go in sympathy with the cloud - no video, no freeze frames as a result but heres a shot of the Defy




16.7 miles on a well worn route, west along Penny Pot Lane, south and uphill past the Sun Inn, east along Watson Lane looping onto Broad Dubb Road for the climb to Little Almscliffe then downhill on Norwood Lane to Beckwithshaw and a looping route through the western suburbs of Harrogate, incidentally passing the location of the accident which caused my broken collarbone (and the writing off of the Defys original front wheel).
1050 (Strava) feet climbed bringing the years measly total to the equivalent of four times up Snowdon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Oct 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> We crossed above the A14 and in to Fenstanton. After not very long at all we crossed the old bridge into St Ives
> View attachment 377682


A very interesting view of the rear, with the door, & railed Balcony
'Our' Chantry Chapel doesn't have those, but the bridge has been widened twice (note differing arches)
It's still in use, for some services, with christenings/weddings by special arrangement










NorthernDave said:


> Only had an hour or so this morning, so just a local loop.
> 
> Stuck with the Road Comp and it's mudguards, as although it was dry I anticipated the roads where I was heading being filthy...
> 
> ...


A damned fine ride!!





Fonze said:


> View attachment 377669


When I was driving home from the 'Withins' this afternoon, I passed someone on of those, it looked rather bright, on the overcast day, between Haworth & Bradford
It was a member of Drighlington BC, on the A629, at Denholme


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Oct 2017)

After a little bit of a slow start to the month today was challenge ride time.

The forecast looked pretty much perfect with light winds, sunshine and even a little bit of warmth expected. I wanted to do something that needed little in the way of planning so was up and out on the road for 7am and headed to do the anti-clockwise version of my South Shropshire loop.

From past experience, this route isn't the required 100 miles unless I add on a bit of extra riding at some point. I prefer to get it in at the start of the ride where ever possible so headed for Condover to start with before turning north to Atcham and Uffington then swinging west along the old canal path, avoiding the rough section by cutting across to Sundorne Road (quiet at this time on a sunday) and heading towards the riverside and The Quarry. Here the marquees and everything were set up for the OktoberFest which @gavgav attended yesterday. I didn't stop but carried on out of town on my way to Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre and Melverley.

Having done this route in some quite ropey conditions it was very nice and easy today and I made good progress. At Westbury I headed southwards for Montgomery and found an unexpected headwind (probably the way the air flows around the Long Mountain) and a surprising number of drivers who seemed to think they were Colin McRae.

Things were a little better once off that road and onto the one through Chirbury to Montgomery. I had a break for a bite to eat in my usual spot in Montgomery (a few cyclists about in the town including one who was walking and felt the need to tell me the hill had beaten him). Onwards again and after past experiences I took the road to Bishop's Castle easy this time having been caught out by how deceptively difficult it is in this direction (love it going the other way ) There were signs up warning of a cycle event as I was leaving the town but nothing in evidence.

After the initial bit of gentle climbing the road to Lydbury North is brilliant with the gradient either level or slightly in our favour. I got on at a good pace and was soon in the village where I overtook a pony and trap. Should have stopped to get a photo of that really but was enjoying myself too much.

Following a drink stop at Kempton I finally started to see riders from the cycle event around the Purslow area (*edit to add* that it appears this was the Storm The Fort duathlon) and was greeting groups for a few miles before I turned away from their route to head for Leintwardine. Lunch stop here on the green opposite The Lion (Still 40 miles to go and I might not have made it it if I'd succumbed to the temptation of a pint  )

This route includes a couple of reasonably challenging climbs and the downside of doing it in this direction is that they are towards the end of the ride. The first off was the Mortimer Forest which is a climb of over 500 feet but rewarded with some good views at the top. After descending into Ludlow I had a good 12 miles of relatively flat riding to Peaton, Broncroft and Broadstone where the gradient ramps up again for the climb over Wenlock Edge which by this route isn't as high (210 feet of climbing) but is steeper and coming at about 95 miles was quite a test on the legs.

I made it though and enjoyed the descent to Wall under Heywood where I was onto very familiar roads to home. The hills by this point were a drag no matter how steep they were but there were some good long downhill sections to make up for that.

I was flagging a bit by the end and abandoned my idea of going round the village to round up the mileage.

108.87 miles at 13.6 mph average. My thighs ache now and the stairs are a problem.





At Atcham. The moon and some early mist over the flood plain.





The Royal Hill near Pentre. Too early for a pint still.




Brockton





Bunner's at Montgomery





Bishop's Castle





Leintwardine





Some fabulous Herefordshire countryside.





The farmhouse at Pipe Aston with the hills of the Mortimer Forest behind. This is where the climbing starts.





Ludlow





Near to Broadstone and looking at Wenlock Edge which I have to get over next.


----------



## derrick (8 Oct 2017)

Nice ride out to Heybridge Basin on Saturday with 4 mates, weather was a little bit drizzly but it did brighten up on the way home, 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1219358250
Sunday did a short ride with Deb and Vic, Long way round to the pub.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1220739280


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2017)

Mappleborough Green the destination, 57 miles the journey. A ride I spoilt slightly with a newby error a fella of my experience shouldn't be making, basicly I went off too fast at the start, an average over the first hour a smidge over 15mph is too fast for me these days and by the time I got to the cafe it was becoming obvious I'd burnt my legs out a bit. My route out took me through Balsall Common and onto the A4177 and through Shrewley before a right turn onto a lane I remembered from an Audax, and onto the A4189 for a short stretch before turning through Wootton Wawen and onto pennyford lane before turning through Little Alne then turning through Wawensmere and then back on the A4189 and onto the cafe. On the way back I turned left out of the garden centre then left on the little lane to come back on the A4189 the left through Ullenhall and on to Gentlemans lane and onto danzey Green then right onto Pig trot lane, at the top of the lane I turned right then left heading towards Hockley Heath then turned right to cross the A3400 and onto Wharf Lane then right and left and onto Vicarage road, at the end of the road I turned right though the grounds of Packwood house the left to go past Baddesley Clinton then left into netherwood Lane and onto Balsall Common. From there I followed on of my regular routes into and across Coventry home. By the time I got to Balsall Common my legs were fading fast, but it was a lovely morning for a bike ride and I enjoyed my ride.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/18265917


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2017)

After my usual late finish from w*rk, I set the alarm for 05:45... and 06:00. Sure enough, on the dot of just after 07:00, I woke up and got ready for my ride 

The day was as planned as I like to plan it, ie, sort of organised, but not quite. 
Initially, I headed around the south of the town and onto the Brampton Valley Way, dodging the Sunday morning dog walkers, who were all in a good mood today, and even said hello as I rode past! 






This container is by the road crossing near the Windhover pub.
On the way to Market Harborough, 12 or 13 miles to the north, I rode through the two old railway tunnels.






I'd fitted my lights, so it was no problem I've ridden them without lights a few times. It's amusing attempting to not bounce off the walls 

Once into Harborough, my plan was to find a few new roads to ride. Sustrans 64 through Little Bowden was really nice, with a couple of cafe stops in the village (that I didn't stop at as it was too soon, but filed them away for future coffee drinking!)

Sadly, along one part of the road, I was warned by a passing rider that there was a cyclist down further up the road. When I reached the spot, a local club were gathered around an ambulance that was taking one of their group to hospital. I stopped for a minute, but didn't enquire exactly what the injuries were. They didn't seem to be too worried, apart from the obvious concern of what had happened their friend, so, with luck, it wasn't very serious. Hopefully, a full and speedy recovery will ensue.






My first stop was in Medbourne, where the village PO and shop does hot drinks, cakes, rolls etc. plus scotch eggs! (Open 7 days a week, if you're passing)
And _free_ bird sh*t on the benches 

Just by here, there's a couple of routes to my half way destination. The Cat 4 hill up to Neville Holt school is quite scenic, & quite long and steep. As I had Rockingham Hill in my sights a few miles later, I skirted around it this time 

After Great Eastern, it's only a short pedal to Cottingham, where the 'A' road to Corby heads up the hill. Last time I rode up, I was on 70 miles. This time, on 40 miles, it was a tad 'easier', and I was pleased to get a PB.
I had to use a couple of busier bits of road to get back into the villages, but apart from passing a smallish fast food/retail complex that was quite busy, all went well..
On towards Deene, then half a mile on the busy A43 to turn right into Bulwick and back on quieter roads to Southwick, where the World Conker Championships were taking place.






Nearly at my destination!






The Holy Grail of conkers 






With added Morris Dancers 






And a Chelsea Pensioner or three in the competition... Watched by giant leprechauns 






Plus a New Zealand fencing champion trying his hand at conkers.

Anyway... Back to the ride. After spending a while there, but without a bite to eat or drink due to the queues!, I headed homewards on a more straightforward route via Benefield and Brigstock. I'd passed an older couple out on their bikes as I left Southwick, and saw them again near Benefield. I rode alongside fora chat for a while, as you do, and then left them to tootle back home to Brigstock.
There's a few ups and downs on the road to Cranford, my most direct route home, but nothing too major though my legs were tiring a bit, I must confess. Still, only 20 or so miles home from there.
Nothing of great interest on the last miles apart from having to pass quite close to my place of work... I did think of popping in to grab a sandwich for 70p, but thought.....

Back home on 80 miles, my longest ride since the summer, in chilly but nice weather initially, followed by a few spots of rain, then clear and dry for the rest of the day.
My legs wish I'd have chosen the Defy 2 to ride instead of the CX, but... Hey Ho... 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1221029055


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> After my usual late finish from w*rk, I set the alarm for 05:45... and 06:00. Sure enough, on the dot of just after 07:00, I woke up and got ready for my ride
> 
> The day was as planned as I like to plan it, ie, sort of organised, but not quite.
> Initially, I headed around the south of the town and onto the Brampton Valley Way, dodging the Sunday morning dog walkers, who were all in a good mood today, and even said hello as I rode past!
> ...


If don't fancy the long steep climb up Nevill Holt you can do the shorter even steeper way from Draycott


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> If don't fancy the long steep climb up Nevill Holt you can do the shorter even steeper way from Draycott


I prefer that as a downhill 

Usually, I've been on the MTB and taken the bridleway from the school to Great Easton..


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2017)

I feel so useless.I have just got back from a ten mile ride,yes ten miles.First ride since the middle of July.Despite being on the turbo and light weights,today was awful.Otley was the short destination only twelve miles out and same back.Well it was a bit cold,wuss i am.The legs screamed so i turned it in.Plan now is to go back to basics and just slowly get the miles in at any speed.Keep watching this space.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Oct 2017)

postman said:


> I feel so useless.I have just got back from a ten mile ride,yes ten miles.First ride since the middle of July.Despite being on the turbo and light weights,today was awful.Otley was the short destination only twelve miles out and same back.Well it was a bit cold,wuss i am.The legs screamed so i turned it in.Plan now is to go back to basics and just slowly get the miles in at any speed.Keep watching this space.


But you went out and made the effort, so you can have a like for that


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Oct 2017)

I'm away from home this week, and since I figured 3 nights on my tod in a hotel would be dull, I put a bike in the van. 
Staying near Westerham, and after my course finished today I checked in then headed out with no route planned, just followed my nose. Hilly round here compared to home! Narrow lanes to start and I came face to face with a tractor thingy leading to me leaping off bike and quick-stepping into the hedgerow so he could pass. Got a wave so good start. After this I went uphill for a bit, but was eventually rewarded with a very nice couple of miles downhill back towards the hotel. This was spoilt all too soon as the front end felt all squidgy and the fairy had paid a visit. Only a 5 min walk back to the hotel so shanks pony and repaired in the van.
All set for tomorrow now, may head up to Biggin Hill aerodrome.


----------



## gavgav (9 Oct 2017)

First ride in just over a week, with a short blast after work on a mild evening, with no wind whatsoever. 

Through the estate, Reabrook and then up to Heathgates, before turning through Castlefields and down to the River. Along the towpath, into The Quarry, where it was busy with Fisherman, dog walkers, cyclists and men dismantling the tents from the weekend Oktoberfest that I indulged at!

Crossed Porthill Bridge and came across a child’s scooter in the cycle path, but no sign of child . Hope all was well there.

Up through Porthill, Copthorne, Radbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home.

The only slight discomfort was a bit of an ache in my arm from the Flu jab I had at work today.

11.1 miles at 11.8mph avg


----------



## gavgav (9 Oct 2017)

postman said:


> I feel so useless.I have just got back from a ten mile ride,yes ten miles.First ride since the middle of July.Despite being on the turbo and light weights,today was awful.Otley was the short destination only twelve miles out and same back.Well it was a bit cold,wuss i am.The legs screamed so i turned it in.Plan now is to go back to basics and just slowly get the miles in at any speed.Keep watching this space.


No one who makes the effort is useless. Hope things improve


----------



## Jon George (9 Oct 2017)

Managed to get a 16 mile ride in today that included the village of Newbourne. Helped an old guy change the punctured back wheel of his car. Several people in other vehicles slowed down and asked if we needed any extra help (including a member of Suffolk Constabulary). Only one person didn't ... they cycled on. (Probably saw another cyclist had it all in hand. )


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Oct 2017)

Been away for a week in Cromer so had some rides up there.

First was a ride from Naaridge along the disused railway to Aylesham and then on back to Cromer.

I took the XLS and the other half on her Giant Escape;was a bit slippy after Sunday's rain with lot's of leaves and plenty of tree debris as well.One of these caused a puncture antweaked the rear rim of the Giant.Had a detour as part was barriered off as it looked like a new bridge was being built.

Also after a stop at the Railway museum we skipped the 'loop' as it was probably going to be too mucky for the Giants Voyager Hypers and then after Aylesham headed back to Cromer via Blickling.

XLS at Blickling Hall;







Train museum






Cake!






https://www.strava.com/activities/1211951256

Thursday was a ride to East Ruston Vicarage garden via Happisburgh.

Nice but breezy day with a tail wind;headed out via the Repps along the coast at Bacton to Happisburgh and then to East Ruston(with a detour due to a 'switched'(on purpose apparently) sign.

Spent quite a while there's much so that we had to skip the planned cake and drink as we wanted to get backbefore the light faded.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1216591485


Garden cat;






Some pics of the garden;































ride back was via the main coast road to save time; was a bit hairy at times and Val struggled a bit (not helped by the then undiagnosed dinged wheel) but made it back for some nice chips at Cromer.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1216592930


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Oct 2017)

Back home at the week-end had a quick blat on the Helium.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1220569043

As the title says I may have drunk a bit of red the night before and listening to some Slayer






And then some gardening;not quite East Ruston but not bad


----------



## Mike_P (9 Oct 2017)

Used the hybrid today for the first time since Easter as a means getting to and from work. For the first time I left it on the stands in the underground car park rather than those on street outside. Slightly wary as the car park has a steep exit and the left turn at the first junction on the road outside is one of those that is all too often frequented by learner drivers due to its steepness but I just sailed up them without even having to contemplate getting out of the saddle - conclusion hills look steeper in a car than on bike!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2017)

postman said:


> I feel so useless.I have just got back from a ten mile ride,yes ten miles.First ride since the middle of July.Despite being on the turbo and light weights,today was awful.Otley was the short destination only twelve miles out and same back.Well it was a bit cold,wuss i am.The legs screamed so i turned it in.Plan now is to go back to basics and just slowly get the miles in at any speed.Keep watching this space.


Softly softly catchee monkey!


----------



## mybike (10 Oct 2017)

Went to get my hair cut yesterday, I may have taken some detours. 6mph WSW wind.






10.91 miles, avg 7.4, max 14.1


----------



## KEEF (10 Oct 2017)

Nothing to see here move along


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Oct 2017)

44km +671m 1hr59

Broke the two hour barrier, need to get it lower. Tried what I thought was a faster route.

Rogues Hill. Blimey, wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Fonze (10 Oct 2017)

Seemed to have a headwind all ride today
Swallowed few flies.
Another 50km in the bank


----------



## gavgav (10 Oct 2017)

Long rides look like they will be in short supply for the rest of the month, due to a number of different plans and so I’m trying to make the most of mild dry evenings to get some mileage in.

Out after work, taking my regular Hybrid bike route over to Dad’s, on a very mild evening, but windier than yesterday.

Headed up through Bayston Hill and then up Lyth Hill, with the off road section surprisingly dry, considering the rain that has fallen over the last few months. Been a bit drier over the last few weeks and that has obviously helped things a bit.

Nice descent to Exfords Green and then along to Dad’s, calling in for a chat. Back out to Gonsal, Condover, Betton and home, with the wind behind me, most of the way back. Dried mud on the country roads make it a bumpy route in places though.

15.3 miles at 12.1mph avg.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Oct 2017)

Training course done for today, and there was rain in the air Given the choice of sitting about in the hotel or getting wet, I chose getting wet.
Different direction today out towards Biggin Hill, left without a drink so paused at Halstead for some Dr Pepper before continuing on through Knockholt to Cudham. Came down Starhill Road, Audi pulled out in front of me whilst doing 32mph
16 miles and 345m climbing.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2017)

A Tuesday night with nothing on.

So, I got dressed into my cycling kit and went out in the dark. I headed out along the bridleway toward Coton. It was nice and mild with a bit of a breeze on my back. I was going to have a poke around bits of town I never really go to.
Once in Coton I picked up the cycle path and battled my way over the M11 bridge against the tide of commuters going home.






A UFO 

Through the West Cambridge site and up to the new development, Eddington.
The gypsies moved off from West C on Friday, and they moved the half a mile to Eddington, right by the primary school, no doubt they'll leave their crap there too.

Along Huntingdon Road, through the floating bus stops and in to Bridge street. I turned in to Trinity street and felt the unwelcome feel of a wheel rim from the rear end of my bike. Yep, a puncture! So I went into work. My door has a key pad, so I was in the light and warm. I was only 2' from my track pump, but I needed a key for this door! Off with the wheel, but could I get the tyre off? It took ages. Normally these tyres come off ok, not tonight. In the end I was ready to roll, but I'd lost my mojo. I headed home sticking to Road and cycle path.

Not the fun filled ride I was hoping for. 14 miles, 7 of them grumpy!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1224347082


----------



## Jon George (11 Oct 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> 7 of them grumpy!


I'm sorry, but this painted such a vivid image in my head, I laughed - been there, done that.


----------



## Donger (11 Oct 2017)

Couldn't get out yesterday, as I was giving blood, so had to make do with today's blustery weather instead. Just stuck to one of my stock-in-trade routes down along the Severn to Arlingham and back. Fought my way into the wind on the way out, then basically sailed home. Just over 25 miles ridden. All good fun.


----------



## KEEF (11 Oct 2017)

So windy today I left the house at an angle and had to keep turning right till I got home safely


----------



## mybike (11 Oct 2017)

Got my car back today after having a new clutch fitted (after 20k miles, thanks Fords) and on the way back it was really sunny so I determined a bike ride was required. Unfortunately by the time I'd got myself organised there were nasty black clouds over the Great Orme. Still, I had changed & got the bike out, so I headed west. But the head wind!! I was struggling to maintain 7mph. I managed to get as far as Pensarn station, then the rain started so I headed back. Now with a tail wind I was traveling somewhat faster, but I didn't manage to beat the rain. How hard is it raining when you're riding away from the wind and it still stings?









I thought the speed graph was amusing.

4 miles max 18.3 avg 7.8 mph. Year to date, 368.6 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## Fonze (12 Oct 2017)

Enjoyed today but towards the end the tank was completely empty.
Weather was lovely apart from the wind that followed me.


----------



## mybike (12 Oct 2017)

Hammering the coast path this week. Mrs MY came out today, fancying a lunch at a bistro along the coast (the Tides @ Llandulas). 4 miles there, 4 miles back and then I carried on to Splash Point and back. Chat's with a couple of other cyclists made for a very enjoyable ride.






15.5 miles max 15.9 avg 7.9 mph. Year to date, 384.2 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2017)

FONZE the more i see your bike the more i like it,the colours are brilliant i also like the avatar.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Oct 2017)

Some therapy was required so I pumped up my tyres and headed off around the standard Ashleworth and Woolridge loop. Headwind out with some help on the way back. Not much to report on this one apart from the call of a nuthatch. All good. 44 smiles.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Oct 2017)

The aim of my ride today - apart from not wasting another day off pratting around on here - was to get a pic of a recently installed Lonsdale statue.

It's at the North Shields fish quay, so I took the well-ridden route along the coast from Sunderland to the Shields ferry.

The statue is in Londsdale's usual style, this one is a tribute to fishermen who lost their lives at sea.

I believe Lonsdale used to work as a welder in a factory before he discovered his artistic talent with the torches.

His premises are a few miles down the coast in Hetton, County Durham.

Several Lonsdales are now on public display, including two at Seaham, County Durham, and another on the seafront at Scarborough in Yorkshire.

One thing I've noticed is that people, particularly children, seem to warm to his figures.





Opposite the Lonsdale is this building, which has an interestingly glazed first floor.

Seems to be a maritime theme going on, but I don't know any more about the building than that.






Lunch was next on the agenda, and while there are cafes on the fish quay I decided to nip up to Tynemouth.

It's bordering on posh there - appeals to my middle class sensibilities - and today it wasn't strangled with traffic as it usually is.

There was some spaces between the parked Range Rovers and Porsches, and the usual well turned out assortment of 'ladies who lunch' in my chosen eating venue.

One might expect high prices, but £4.75 for a coffee and a toastie is reasonable.

It was pleasantly warm in the cafe, which tells you it was a bit chilly when I went outside.

As has happened before, my Brooks saddle seemed to have got significantly harder in the time it took to have my food.

I've done 2,000 miles on it now, and while it's OK, I can't shake the notion something with a tiny bit of padding and/or give would be more comfortable.

The ride back was in impending darkness.

Happily, the bike has quality lights wired in, although I'd have got away without.

The last pic is at Seaburn where we have one of those 'eye' wheels.

I don't think it's a civic installation, but is part of the small travelling funfair which is there to mark the switching on of Sunderland's illuminations.






About 30 miles, no bother with traffic, although a fair bit of the route is on cycle paths.


----------



## Fonze (12 Oct 2017)

postman said:


> View attachment 378354
> FONZE the more i see your bike the more i like it,the colours are brilliant i also like the avatar.



Cheers !
I can't compare my bike as it's really my first road bike but have to say it's very comfy , 20mm spring on the bars helps over bumps , I love the colour ..


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Oct 2017)

Got a bit lost yesterday

45.6km +654m

Went up Sundridge Hill for he first time in yonks, pitch black and raining with the owls hooting in the woods...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2017)

Out this afternoon for a bit of a blast on the Raleigh. I headed for Condover, Atcham and Upton Magna initially then carried on to Withington and Walcot. It was quite breezy out but was helping me along for most of this bit which was nice and gave a good turn of speed.

At Walcot I turned south and into the wind. This was also where the ride became more undulating so definitely wasn't as quick. I wasn't even quick on the downhill bits due to that headwind.

I'd noticed a rattle on the rough roads to Eaton Constantine which became really irritating by the time I reached Cressage. I've recently adjusted the rear mudguard due to it being tight for clearance and having clogged with mud a couple of times and it turns out that this was now _just _touching the lower of my two back lights. Taking that lamp off sorted the rattle temporarily.

I took a slightly roundabout route from Cressage through Harnage Grange towards Harley then onto the road for Hughley and onwards to Cardington. This was all directly into the wind so was a bit of a slog.

After Cardington I had my last big climb of the day to Folly Bank (not too bad from this side) and enjoyed the fast twisty descent the other side. The wind was back in my favour most of the way home now and I had a really good run back through Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Condover again.

46.1 miles at 14.3 mph average. I did some tinkering with the lamp bracket as soon as I got back and there is now plenty of clearance so no more rattle.

I only grabbed a few quick snapshots on the ride this time so apologies that they are all locations you've seen before.









A couple of shots from the old bridge at Atcham.





The Wrekin from Cressage Bridge.





The Royal Oak at Cardington.


----------



## damj (13 Oct 2017)

Am I cheating? Yesterdays ride - home to Sunderland and back 64 miles using the CTC 70 and the CTC 7 on the return. Cracking day!


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Oct 2017)

Metric century done today. Tougher than I hoped, but nice to go somewhere different, I last rode the route in May with Hounslow & District Wheelers and @Stonechat . Found it hard today, constant battering from the wind and a lumpy ride. I was saved at 40 odd miles by the Mardy Bum I found in my pocket..





62.8 miles with 824m of climbing, and the legs are feeling it. Not helped by the 5 miles this afternoon on the Brompton to go to buy paint testers..


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2017)

And now for a ride at the opposite end of the scale - all of three and a half miles.  Stuck the bike in the car and drove to the garage. Dropped off car for repair & MOT before riding home. Then reversed the process this afternoon when the car was ready.

Got rained on this morning and blown across the road this afternoon (when the hedgerows ran out).  I haven't had the time to get out much on the bike of late what with one thing and another, but it was good to get out, even for a short while.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Oct 2017)

My neighbour called in. His rear wheel needed some sorting. So I sorted it for him. That meant I actually was delayed long enough to miss a sharp shower. Thanks Alex. Underway at last there was another brief and light shower. The strong wind helped me onward through the lanes to Knightwick and on to Martley. I looped by Ockeridge to Wichenford and began the long tough ride back into a very strong wind. My legs were complaining as did my back. I was glad to get home after that one. 43 smiles today


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Oct 2017)

damj said:


> Am I cheating? Yesterdays ride - home to Sunderland and back 64 miles using the CTC 70 and the CTC 7 on the return. Cracking day!



This is my patch, so let me have a guess at your starting point.

You used NCN 700 to Sunderland, which is the Walney to Wear route.

You used NCN 7 on the way back, which is the original coast to coast path.

Those two routes don't cross, but to get 64 miles in I'm guessing you started from somewhere such as Hamsterley, or a bit further north into Weardale.


----------



## Jon George (13 Oct 2017)

I'm in the process of type-setting a novel for the third time (Amazon have implemented a Print-On-Demand service, but it's currently in the Beta stage and I'm having to jump through some quality-control hoops I wasn't expecting. Oh, if you don't know, type-setting is like squeezing eels into a crate), and after putting another couple of chapters to bed decided on trying to acquire another point in the 50km challenge. 

I went out to Felixstowe and turned for home at the golf club. (Interesting literary fact #43. The M R James' ghost story 'Oh, Whistle And I'll Come To You, My Lad' is based around a golfing'research trip to this establishment.)

A bit windy. but saw a kestrel during its thing as if it were a totally still day.

Oh, I bagged a challenge point. 

This over-looking the pier at Felixstowe.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Oct 2017)

With it forecast to be warm (19 degrees) and sunny, if a bit drafty, I though I might squeeze in a cheeky imperial half on a long overdue day off work.
Fancying some new roads, I carefully plotted a route in Garmin Connect only to find it wouldn't save...oh well, I sort of knew where I was heading...

This morning the forecasters were now arguing amongst themselves, but it was dry and, so Mrs ND advised me "quite warm", so it was short sleeved top and bib shorts. On stepping into the garden, I stepped back in the house and added arm and knee warmers 

Anyway, the familiar furrow up Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and the descent into Thorner. By this point I'd noted it was indeed a bit breezy but I'd cunningly planned it so I'd have the wind behind(ish) me to start, against me in the middle bit and then sort of behind me again for the last third of the loop.
Thorner leads to Milner Lane, East Rigton and along the ridge before dropping down Jewitt Lane into Collingham, across the A58 and a short sprint along the A659 before turning right for Linton over the bridge and straight on to the fringes of Wetherby where it was a tight left onto the Spofforth road up that hill.
Eventually you drop down the other side towards Stockeld Park, but now I was into the wind for the first time and despite going downhill I could feel the effects. The climb into Spofforth followed, through the village and past the castle heading for Follifoot.
It starts getting a bit lumpier from here on nice country lanes but I was always aware of the wind either in front or across me.
Follifoot is new territory for me on the bike and it seems a nice village, although their "Millennium Garden" seemed to have an awful lot of pampas grass in it. #justsaying 
Leaving the village I was approaching a very busy A658 at the dog end of rush hour, so when I saw a sign for NCR67 leading down a very quiet parallel road I took that. I've commented on NCRs before and this one fell into the usual trap - after about half a mile the road ended at the route went onto a track. It looked a decent surface so I decided to stick with it, but as always it deteriorated the further away from the tarmac I got. Not ideal on a road bike with 25mm Gatorskins on.... It was also poorly sign posted, so I missed a turning and ended up on a bridleway. Fortunately it wasn't _too_ muddy and I managed to keep it going until I eventually reached terra firma again, and I did provide a laugh for two ladies on horses who passed going the other way 
Anyway a bit of faffing and I was back on route and heading for Pannal into the wind, eventually dropping down to cross the A61 and then down past the station and the climb out of the other side, heading up Spring Lane and Yew Tree Hill heading for Beckwithshaw, where it started raining as I approached the village.
After half a mile or so it was getting heavier so I stopped to put on my waterproof jacket and review the options and take a pic:




I was flagging a bit from cycling into the teeth of the maelstrom, but after a Snickers and a word with myself I decided to carry on.
Straight on and climbing into the wind again, I decided to bin off plans to extend the ride over into the Washburn Valley and stayed on Leathley Road, which had a few more lumps for me to "enjoy" before eventually promising me a long descent down into the Wharfe Valley.
By 'eck it was windy over the top. At times I was climbing in the granny gear, giving it everything I had and listening to the "auto pause" kicking in. 

Anyway, what goes up must come down and at last the Wharfe Valley was spread out in front of me, and the idea of a couple of miles not having to do much work was very appealing, so I grabbed a quick pic and got rolling:




Sadly, there was a hidden dip and after about half a mile I was climbing again  but eventually the promised descent did arrive and I let gravity do it's thing as the sun finally put in an appearance, so much so that after a very pleasant wind assisted spin along the valley bottom I stopped just before the bridge into Pool-in-Wharfedale to take my jacket off.
It was much warmer now, but still ridiculously windy. I briefly debated heading back along the other side of the river into Otley to then reverse my route climbing the long drag to the Dynely Arms, but decided to go the other way into Arthington and then tackle Creskeld Lane - a steeper but much shorter option.
In Arthington there was a final photo opportunity before the climb:




Creskeld Lane is well known around these parts and although it's a big hill to climb (for me anyway), it's not as steep as it's neighbour along the valley, Black Hill Road.
Officially it 'averages' 4.8%, but as you can see part of it is almost vertical...




So dropping down the gears and keeping it spinning. I was passed by a few cars, then by a couple of cyclists, then some more cars but after just a couple of days I arrived at the top, popped my lungs back in and took full advantage of the slight downhill through Bramhope to the Kings Road.
Up there, back down past Golden Acre Park, left and up to Five Lane Ends, past the golf course and up the hill to Alwoodley Lane and I was really feeling it now, so you can imagine my joy at reaching the top and fully exploiting the tailwind and general downhill-ness that was before me.
Across the A61, up Wigton Lane, through Slaid Hill and on to Shadwell. From there it was the twists and turns of Gateland Lane, where I met an articulated lorry who was clearly ignoring the "Not Suitable for HGV" signs and onto Whin Moor Lane, onto the A58 where I got a stupidly close pass from a plum in a red A3, then Red Hall Lane, back into the wind on Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*40.85 miles* (65.74km) in *3h 17m* at an average of *12.3mph* with *2,993ft* climbed. I'll take that given the new route and amount of climbing involved, most of it seemingly into hurricane force winds 

The forecasters couldn't agree on how strong the wind was going to be today, with forecasts anywhere between 10 and 25mph. It certainly felt at the top end of that scale out there, despite what Mr Garmin might suggest.
That said, it was a good route and in more amenable weather it would be a good run, with a leg over into the Washburn valley from Beckwithshaw easily pushing it up to an imperial half. A bit more fitness wouldn't go amiss either. 
As it goes it's another metric half in the bag for the challenge and I got in a bit of off-roading, so all is good, even if I was on my chinstrap by the end.

And to end, a map


----------



## Mike_P (13 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Follifoot is new territory for me on the bike and it seems a nice village, although their "Millennium Garden" seemed to have an awful lot of pampas grass in it. #justsaying
> Leaving the village I was approaching a very busy A658 at the dog end of rush hour, so when I saw a sign for NCR67 leading down a very quiet parallel road I took that. I've commented on NCRs before and this one fell into the usual trap - after about half a mile the road ended at the route went onto a track. It looked a decent surface so I decided to stick with it, but as always it deteriorated the further away from the tarmac I got. Not ideal on a road bike with 25mm Gatorskins on.... It was also poorly sign posted, so I missed a turning and ended up on a bridleway. Fortunately it wasn't _too_ muddy and I managed to keep it going until I eventually reached terra firma again, and I did provide a laugh for two ladies on horses who passed going the other way


Nightmare that bit of NCN67 - did you get off it before it descended in a very slippy uncycleable manner under the A658. Always avoid it - its safer doing a right turn on the A658.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Oct 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Nightmare that bit of NCN67 - did you get off it before it descended in a very slippy uncycleable manner under the A658. Always avoid it - its safer doing a right turn on the A658.



Sadly not - I was concentrating so hard on not falling off on the muddy descent that I missed the turning to the underpass and ended up on the bridleway that eventually climbs up onto Hagg Lane. I think next time I'll risk a few hundred yards on the main road.


----------



## iancity (13 Oct 2017)

No pics, no stats, just a b**tard headwind! Windsock (great website) shows that 90% of my ride in was into a headwind although I didn't need telling, was really tough this morning, 18 miles at a paltry 11.7mph.
Thought I would fly home, but obviously the God of cycling decreed that thy wind must change direction, 20 miles at 12.7

Bit of a slog then :-)


----------



## damj (13 Oct 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> This is my patch, so let me have a guess at your starting point.
> 
> You used NCN 700 to Sunderland, which is the Walney to Wear route.
> 
> ...



You're a clever chap. Not far wrong. I haven't actually gone that far east before. Usually stick to Wear and Tees valley's. Got lost a few times on the way there. On the way back I thought I'd get to Stanley then drop down to Lanchester, following the Deerness path. But I started to get a bit panicky, Washington seemed never ending. I spotted a route for Durham and ended up following the A167 on the A690. Pleased I did, virtually all of my route was on designated tarmacked smooth cycle lanes. 
Cheers


----------



## jayonabike (14 Oct 2017)

First proper ride on my single speed since I built it up.
Met up with a mate who was on his Langster at 9 for a couple of hours blast. John had plotted the route, fairly flattish with 3 gentle climbs. I think the gearing on my bike is about right at 44-16. Out of the 3 climbs I stayed seated up 2, the climb up to Dunstable downs and Pedley hill to Studham. Ivinghoe Aston was a mix of seated and standing but that is fairly steep in parts. On the flats we were chipping along at 20-22 mph which I'm happy with.
Really enjoyed today, the steel framed bike is a joy to ride, so smooth and quiet.

So a short ride of just 34 miles at 16.7mph average speed











View attachment 378579


----------



## Mike_P (14 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Sadly not - I was concentrating so hard on not falling off on the muddy descent that I missed the turning to the underpass and ended up on the bridleway that eventually climbs up onto Hagg Lane. I think next time I'll risk a few hundred yards on the main road.


Suggest next time take Haggs Lane from just after the bridge on the road out of Spofforth - far straighter than the road to Follifoot and not used by buses (normally). Never quite understood why NCN67 follows the road through Follifoot when Haggs Lane is a safer cycling route.


----------



## Fonze (14 Oct 2017)

Thouroughly enjoyed ride today , sun was lovely fair few people out cycling too.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Oct 2017)

Even before I woke this morning I knew I had a humdinger of a headache, and I didn't drink any booze last night! Bad news.

My ride started from my work greenhouses. Last year I was lazy and I left all my citrus trees outside at home, I nearly lost my best one. So with trees and my bike in Patrick's van we set off. All sorted.

I left Cambridge heading for Grantchester and Trumpington. The first 5 or so miles were frustrating, stop, start, stop. By the time I'd gone through Shelford I was able to roll without hindrance, although the headwind was trying its best!
Plenty of kestrels and buzzards about today.
The field maple in the hedges are turning a nice colour but this wind ought to abate, otherwise lots of it will be gone.

Across the A10 and into Haslingfield. Up over the hill and down to Barrington. No speed record again due to the wind. Here's the church looking lovely





Through the village and out the other side. On the way to Orwell I saw a sugar beet dinosaur 





Through Orwell and the sun vanished





It stayed like that for the rest of the ride. Still warm though.

Up Old Wimpole hill and along the A1198 and a loop around The Gransdens. I'd intended to go further, but my head was thumping.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1229506443


----------



## Gareth C (14 Oct 2017)

I was down in Essex for the weekend, and a bit of Googling found an excellent guide to a circular ride around Witham. In fact, the Visit Essex website has a load of cycle routes that look rather good.

So I set off due West from Witham to join the loop, and pretty much just kept pedalling all the way around. The weather was extremely warm, cloudy-then-sunny, and the scenery was spectacular – both in terms of the landscape but also because of the autumn colours.




















_Lovely quiet autumnal lanes._












_The photo doesn’t do the view justice on leaving Maldon._




_Should be plenty of oak trees growing – acorns everywhere!_




_Beautiful Terling_




_This landed on me on leaving Terling. Not sure what it was, but I was pretty sure I didn’t want it on me!_





https://www.relive.cc/view/1229514654


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Oct 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Suggest next time take Haggs Lane from just after the bridge on the road out of Spofforth - far straighter than the road to Follifoot and not used by buses (normally). Never quite understood why NCN67 follows the road through Follifoot when Haggs Lane is a safer cycling route.



Just looked on the map and that makes a lot more sense. Cheers!


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Oct 2017)

This is my first ride for 3 weeks and I was certainly feeling that in my legs. Still a lovely 26 miles on a surprisingly warm October day.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Oct 2017)

After yesterdays epic, I saw a certain irony with the wrapper of the emergency Snickers for todays ride:





Anyway, this morning it genuinely was warm enough for a short sleeved top and bib shorts, so I set off with only a vague route in mind.
Within half a mile of home I'd been brake checked by a plum in a Golf who stopped dead in the middle of the road in front of me for no apparent reason, so I did have a few doubts about what sort of day it was going to be. Fortunately it got better...

Onto Barwick Road and up the hill to Scholes, assisted by a tailwind that while not as forceful as yesterday was certainly 'there' if you know what I mean.
Up the hill at the Coronation Tree for Barwick, which soon becomes a long descent into and through the village and all the way to the Cock Beck bridge where the lumps of Cattle Lane await as you head for Aberford.
It was here I noticed that the Garmin was playing up - it had taken an age to get a satellite fix when I'd switched it on and it was now showing me riding along below sea level...
Up the hill to Lotherton Gates and left between the farm yards, stopping at the county line as the panorama opened out in front of me for a photo:




Back on the bike and the long descent all the way down to the Crooked Billet, getting passed by a couple of vintage motorbikes (there always seem to be a few of these out here), ignoring the turning for Saxton and carrying straight on as the road climbs up to the battlefield site just before Towton.
From here it gently drops into the village and combined with the tailwind I was bowling along in the high 20s (mph) while putting no real effort in at all.
I knew I'd pay for it later, but you've got to enjoy it while you can. 
Through the village on the A162 and straight on, dropping down the hill and turning left for Stutton, across Cock Beck for a third time and climbing up Garnett Lane, across the A64 bridge then across the A659 and dropping down onto Toulston Lane and heading for Bramham, briefly hanging on the tails of a very quick club run until the head wind got the better of me.
At the top of the village I turned right to tackle 'The Windmill' - I suspected it might be a quick one with the wind behind me, but I was still pleased to crack 40mph on the "winter" bike  as the gearing started to spin out.
This brought me quickly to Clifford, for a wiggle on Main Street and on to Boston Spa, where the streets are lumpy and drivers impatient, so it was down to the bridge, across a full looking River Wharfe and back up the other side, taking a right onto Church Causeway to add the loop on, doubling back on Dowkell Lane and on towards the Wetherby Road.
I had a crosswind along here and it was a bit blowy to say the least, but on a brief stretch you turn directly into the wind and it damn near stopped me! 
I'd been wondering how the fast road into Wetherby (and the wind) would be from here and that made my mind up - despite knowing it would be rough on the bike I took NCR665 at the end of the road which kept me out of the wind under the trees but put me on some of the worst tarmac in the area.
Fortunately it was quiet and I only passed 3 people all the way to the A1(M) underpass, popping out onto Freemans Way, then Hallfield Lane into Wetherby itself, a quick scoot across the town centre and onto Linton Road, heading for the village and bridge across the river.
I haven't cycled this way for a while and had forgotten how lumpy Linton is in this direction, but I was soon at the bridge and back across the Wharfe into Collingham, where a brief bit of the A659 and A58 saw me onto the Col de Jewitt Lane.
I knew this would be hard work and I wasn't disappointed  but I slowly ground my way to the top and turned right onto Compton Lane. I'd hoped I'd be largely sheltered from the wind up here, but I was wrong so I kept it spinning and ground out the distance, even pedalling on the downhill bits 
With all this hard work, I felt justified in stopping at the bench for a breather, and a couple of pics:










I also demolished my emergency Snickers...

Back in the saddle and the drop down into East Rigton at least took me out of the wind briefly, but I was nearly taken off at the Green by another cyclist cutting the corner as he headed in the opposite direction 
Anyhow, onto Holme Farm Lane, then Milner Lane, battling the alternating head / cross winds, while a couple of racing snake types zoomed past seemingly effortlessly 
Down the hill and back up into Thorner, passing the pram pushing jogger (not seen her for a while, so glad to see she's still out and about), onto Main Street and then Carr Lane to climb back out of the village and onto the A58.
A brief sprint along there and up onto Coal Road, before dropping down onto local roads to home slightly vexed to find two of the three traffic calming chicane bike avoiding lanes blocked by indiscriminately parked works vans...

*33.41 miles* (53.77km) in *2h 31m* at an average of *13.2mph* with *1,866ft* climbed

I'll take that for today with that wind, as where it helped me along on parts it certainly didn't on others despite my best efforts to mitigate it. It's another ride for the half century challenge too and it's always good to get a few miles in isn't it?

_Edit to add_: Just noticed this puts me through 2,000 miles for the year, which isn't a lot compared to some but it's a target I'm really pleased to hit after a really poor start to the year. 

And to end, the map - and today I've added the elevation too, just so you can see how much time I spent below sea level


----------



## Glow worm (14 Oct 2017)

A tad over 16 miles here this afternoon around my local patch.






A quiet track at Wicken Fen.






Stopped for a brew at the portrait bench. I still call the bridge behind the new bridge. It's been there since 2010.






Swaffham Bulbeck Lode.






And a quick selfie on the home straight.

With the temps nudging the high 60s F, it felt very pleasant indeed and short sleeves / shorts were plenty enough. Such a lovely day not even an Audiot driving right at me at speed on a single track lane could spoil the ride.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Oct 2017)

Sara P and I headed off for the Pot. Jules H, Rich B and Pete M were there but where was Mrs 26 and Margaret PR? They rolled up together fairly soon, Mrs 26 having left her leggings at M's as it was unseasonable warm.

Much chat later the call was Trioscape so we headed off through very well worn lanes onto the Hams. Sara headed home with decorating occupying her mind. At Hartpury the call was Woolridge so we upped steeply. The views weren't as good as hoped with haze hiding much from us. Soon after the Trioscape arrived and some refreshment.

M and Mrs 26 decided to go back the way we had come so us four climbed easily to Brand Green to dodge by Poolhill and Ketford then is was a standard run back around the southern flanks of the Malverns and the Castlemorton lanes. Pete and Rich parted for the shorter run back while I tagged on with Jules who was heading a longer way back to his side of the river. That allowed me to take the little used triangle at The White House so I could say my goodbyes.

Lovely easy ride today and wasn't it warm! Warmer than summer days not long passed for sure. 52 smiles


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Oct 2017)

Another ride to Lincoln today as myself, @13 rider and @tallliman took advantage of the perfect weather conditions and rode pretty much all the way with a tailwind.

100 miler for @tallliman and 118 miles for myself and @13 rider loads of new squares for the Veloviewer explorer squares and weather like the middle of July not middle of October. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1230212927


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2017)

@NorthernDave 



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not far off my ride
> 
> You didn't try the Apples, at the roadside, on Dam Lane ('Billet' - Saxton)
> 
> ...



A couple of days ago, I finally managed to corner one of our Consultants, who lives in Saxton.
He told me that the Parish Council planted the Apple, & Pear Trees along Dam Lane

I wouldn't have thought it was a big enough village to require one (unless it combines with Barkston Ash??)



My mistake, it does!!!
http://saxtonpc.org.uk/index.html


----------



## delb0y (14 Oct 2017)

Today I thought I'd have a bash at a 150k Audax. I figured I'd managed an Imperial 100 last month so I ought to be able manage this.

It turned into a bit of a mental and physical battle with me wondering why the hell I do this?

I think I made three elementary errors:


Hadn't ridden much since the 100, with only a thirty and a few tens. Turns out I loose fitness _very_ quickly.
I didn't eat enough - toast for breakfast, a couple of Mr Kipling cakes early in the ride, and a scone at the first stop. Probably not enough for an all day ride.
And I over-heated badly at one point. There was a bit of a hill that (according to RideWithGPS) reaches 25%. That I fought my way up, but (it being October) I had a long sleeved jersey and a jacket and a long-legged bib tights on and I just felt myself boiling. I stopped and took my jacket off but for the next 30 minutes I was good for nothing. Had to walk up hills that were nothing like that one. I felt sick. Couldn't concentrate or even read the Audax Route Details. Even dry heaved at the roadside. At the next stop I couldn't face food (another error?) but a cool Coke helped.
The final 50k was very hard but at least I was feeling better, and the final numbers more or less match equivalent ride earlier this year. But I can't say I enjoyed this and by the end my legs were really hurting. Not aching, but hurting. It was a tough day.

Anyway, the ride was beautiful - started from Tewkesbury and rode over the Malverns and up into Worcestershire, across to Hereford and then looped back via Newent. 150k and 6400 feet of climbing. Met some lovely people. Also rode with a fellow for a wile who had a very nice Specialized Sequoa, which is kind of the current version of mine, so it was good to get the lowdown on that.

Derek


----------



## Donger (14 Oct 2017)

Well done @delb0y . A like for perseverance there. Hope you recover quickly from that one.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Oct 2017)

I spent all morning replacing worn out tyres and swapping wheels around on the fleet only to discover that once again the met office had it wrong and it was now raining. 
A couple of years ago I bought a pair of raceblades but had never tried them, so stuck them on the road bike and went for a shakedown. 
I'm not against shooting things for the pot but I don't see the point of raising birds and letting them go, especially when it would be easier to walk up to them and wring their necks.





This one was particularly tame. When I set off again he trotted along beside me, I had to sprint to drop him!

Onwards and upwards, almost into the clouds.





Only 30 miles and not fast either, but the carbon survived a rare foray on wet roads.


----------



## Old jon (15 Oct 2017)

A pedal, not a ride. Does it count? Anyway, a first for me. The place I am staying has a gym on the ground floor and I was persuaded to have a go on an exercise bike. Saddle sore after 30 minutes, the view was non existent and the sweat! I am in Florianopolis, Brazil. The road surfaces are horrendous, even in town there are inclines that almost scare me, mind, I would love to try real riding . . .

Some pictures,









Above, a couple of pics from the balcony, those roads are steep!

And below, a hill or two









Rain was evident.


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4999080, member: 9609"]the weather forecasts for yesterday were just rubbish, cloudy all day with clear skies and sunshine for the last few hours. rained all afternoon and I didn't get out until about 5, managed 20 miles in drizzle on wet muddy roads then spent over an hour cleaning the bike.

Anyway, where is your second picture, I just can't place it even though I have probably been past there many times. I was thinking the Tushielaw - gordon arms road but googlemaps shows otherwise[/QUOTE]

Summit of the Swire, looking south.  googlemaps


----------



## gavroche (15 Oct 2017)

This is not so much about my ride this morning but about two chaps ( only one really as the other one was struggling to keep up) I met on my ride to Pen and back. We got talking briefly and it turned out they were from Llanfairfechan so I am wondering if they are members of this forum. Never thought about asking them at the time. So, if you are, please let me know on here. Many thanks.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Oct 2017)

Decided last night that I was going to get the ICE trike out today, not been ridden for a while for various reasons so would make a nice change. This morning my lad wanted to come along, so a nice easy ride for me, a little harder for him. Straight up to Windsor Great Park, a lap of the lake, pause for a well earned hot chocolate for my lad, then back home. 14 very enjoyable miles chatting away with my now nearly teenaged son about life the universe and everything.
A view from the Trice


----------



## jayonabike (15 Oct 2017)

After yesterdays jolly on the single speeds and thoroughly enjoying it, John & myself decided to take them out again today for our Sunday ride.
John had plotted a route of 50 miles heading out through Bedfordshire & back through Buckinghamshire to home. It was an excellent route for the single speeds, plenty of rolling roads, a few gentle climbs and then a big climb up Ivinghoe Beacon near the end, just for good measure.
I've had a great weekend of cycling on the single speed bike, its such a joy to ride.

So todays stats
53 miles exactly at an average speed of 16.4mph


----------



## Donger (15 Oct 2017)

Club ride time again. We "social" riders were supposed to do a slightly shorter version of a ride out to Much Marcle and back, but decided to ditch the main road as soon as possible and follow the Intermediates' route instead. So we did this:
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/16601176
and still met up with the Intermediates at Weston's Cider Mill at Much Marcle a few minutes after they got there:




Nice mild weather and not too much wind today. There weren't really any hills to speak of either, but I made them look like hills. (Gave blood in the week, and experienced my usual dip in stamina on this, my first ride after giving). One of the lanes between Much Marcle and Kempley was so shockingly surfaced that my rear light flew off when I hit one big bump, and it bounced across the road via a deflection from someone else's spokes. No harm done ... one of my mates found it in the verge and it still works. That was a real bone-shaker of a road though. Another 45.1 tiring but enjoyable miles for me today. Time to hunker down under the table to ride out this impending hurricane now.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## tallliman (15 Oct 2017)

As @Supersuperleeds mentioned a few posts back, yesterday the pair of us plus @13 rider did another ride to Lincoln. Due to my desire to extend my Veloviewer max cluster all the way to Lincoln, the route was a little circuitous and included some things that could only tenuously be called roads!

Still, meeting bright and early at Stanford Upon Soar, we headed north through East Leake to Cotgrave along some of my favourite cycling roads. On the way to Tithby, I let the others grab an easy square at the junction with Stragglethorpe Road. At this stage, I realised that they were playing some sort of mile baiting game for highest mileage on the day!

Once through Tithby and Bingham, we headed down to East Bridgford and wended our way through East Stoke to Farnham. En route, we caught the first hint of how lovely a tailwind we had. Pootling along at 23mph with little effort, it was almost a shame to stop but stop we did at Hardy's Farm Cafe for some Bacon. Quite a nice little stop!

Some post-breakfast square catching included a muddy track which must mean I'm rivaling @13 rider for dodgiest road travelled on! On through Newark which made for slow progress before being blown almost to a stop on a sharp descent, @Supersuperleeds acting as domestique.

After a brief sojourn along the a17, we entered Lincolnshire for the second 50miles of the route. Again, the tailwind had us going along above 20mph with little effort so on a straightish, flat bit of road, we thought we'd try! I think I got top speed with 31.6mph whilst racing to overtake @Supersuperleeds!!

The route took us through some dubious tracks in places as I'd not checked google maps properly for all of the route but soon the ridge drew ever nearer and the inevitable 12% climb! As ever, @13 rider crested first (I believe as I was far behind!). The route east to Metheringham was lovely prompting some more speedy riding. At this point, I wish we could've kept going until the coast! I was just glad I could sit on the front for a bit of the ride as I've not been able to for the last few rides, my hill climbing has dropped off this year.

At Metheringham, we found the cafe and had a nice lunch in their "beach" area. Who would've thought it, eating outside in summer gear in mid-October!? Following food, we headed out to the old airfield and along one of the disused runways; quite special for the engineer in me! For the land to still bear much of the remains of an airfield which was only used for 3 years is remarkable over 60 years later! 

From here the route got harder, heading northwest toward Lincoln. Unfortunately, the route planning here went a little awry and we chose to walk a short footpath rather than taking the bridleway to Dunston. Unfortunately, this cost us a square!

With 90miles in my legs, heading along the B road into Lincoln, I started to suffer fairly badly. I struggled to keep up with the others even when drafting but didn't want to slow too much. As a result, Id lose contact anytime I relaxed a little bit. Still, after a few miles of this and that deflating feeling of losing power in my legs, we descended into Lincoln and to the station. A century for me and at least 112 for the others.

A splendid day out and my favourite ride (apart from my tour) in quite a few months!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Oct 2017)

tallliman said:


> As @Supersuperleeds mentioned a few posts back, yesterday the pair of us plus @13 rider did another ride to Lincoln. Due to my desire to extend my Veloviewer max cluster all the way to Lincoln, the route was a little circuitous and included some things that could only tenuously be called roads!
> 
> Still, meeting bright and early at Stanford Upon Soar, we headed north through East Leake to Cotgrave along some of my favourite cycling roads. On the way to Tithby, I let the others grab an easy square at the junction with Stragglethorpe Road. At this stage, I realised that they were playing some sort of mile baiting game for highest mileage on the day!
> 
> ...



You went by me so fast I felt I had stopped. 

I beat @13 rider by 0.06 miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Oct 2017)

Just a quick circuit of the standard Strensham loop this morning. I bumped into some GV pals. Matt, Lee, Spen and laPoste. Great to see them on my turf for once. Lovely autumn morning with the colours of the time of year on the trees. On the run back the Malvern Cyclesport peloton came past. Just that wee bit too quick for me but I'd be giving them 30+ years. All good. 35 smiles


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2017)

The Bosworth Battlefield the destination, 54 miles the journey. Out of Coventry through Wood End on a very murky morning, I got as far as Claybrooke Parva and the mist set in and only lifted when I was getting close to the cafe. I followed my regular route out towards Desford then turned left just before the village and rode through Peckleton to Kirby Mallory, turned right then right again onto the A447 and left down through Sutton Cheney and right to the Bosworth Battlefield. As I rode in a group from The Solihull club rode in, whilst I was there the Coventry Road Club rode in and we had a chat before I left, they caught up with me on the outskirts of Coventry as I crossed the M6, then they turned right into Rock Lane and I continued into keresley. I followed my regular route back through Shenton, Upton, across the A444 and through Atterton, crossed the A5 through Mancetter and up Purley Chase, when I got to the junction with Windmill Lane instead of turning right into the Lane I continued into the outskirts of Bedworth then turned through Keresley and home. Another excellent mornings cycling.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/18423526


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> The Bosworth Battlefield the destination, 54 miles the journey. Out of Coventry through Wood End on a very murky morning, I got as far as Claybrooke Parva and the mist set in and only lifted when I was getting close to the cafe. I followed my regular route out towards Desford then turned left just before the village and rode through Peckleton to Kirby Mallory, turned right then right again onto the A447 and left down through Sutton Cheney and right to the Bosworth Battlefield. As I rode in a group from The Solihull club rode in, whilst I was there the Coventry Road Club rode in and we had a chat before I left, they caught up with me on the outskirts of Coventry as I crossed the M6, then they turned right into Rock Lane and I continued into keresley. I followed my regular route back through Shenton, Upton, across the A444 and through Atterton, crossed the A5 through Mancetter and up Purley Chase, when I got to the junction with Windmill Lane instead of turning right into the Lane I continued into the outskirts of Bedworth then turned through Keresley and home. Another excellent mornings cycling.
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/18423526


Some nice roads there Dave I love the lane Witherley to Atterton


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Some nice roads there Dave I love the lane Witherley to Atterton



Its good round there, there's some lovely lanes and some lovely cafes


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Oct 2017)

Weird, cold windy weather here this morning, not the tropical conditions that were forecast.
So after lunch I took my mountain bike out across the fields toward Caldecote then on to Bourn. 
Then it was my outbound leg of the green lane to the Red House, my little legs were tired!
Over the A1198 and on to the old train track bridleway. I found these fun guys






Round the back of Hayley Wood. I was looking for fungi, but saw nowt




A short hop along the road by the maggot farm to loop back around to the Red House.
So on the next bit, the green lane I'm third over all on Strava. Though I was tired I thought I'd give it some beans! I was doing well, fast and tight into the bends, avoiding ruts.... this was going to be the fastest run in his......sssssss. My rear tyre was squirming. Then I felt the rim. Oh flip. Second time in two rides on this bike. I chose a nice sunny spot out of the wind and got to work 




I was fixed in double quick time, but I took it easy all the way home, enjoying the sunshine 









https://www.strava.com/activities/1231747958/segments/30412330437


----------



## Stonechat (15 Oct 2017)

Club ride today with the H & DW

Venue was Clandon House (again)
It was almost chilly when we started but forecast was good. It did not look like it when we started, very overcast
I was one of only two in shorts and no arm warmers.

Route was through Thorpe, Ottershaw, Row Town, New Haw and Ripley. We today took a more easterly route and ended up going up Green Dene, a long climb, but perhaps the most gentle way up the hill.
Eventually arrived at the top (where Staple Hill has its top and Combe Lane)
Down Combe Lane and up Newlands Corner, did not seem to be trying too hard but did a PB on all relevant Strava Segments

Halpfway down we stopped at our destination.
We were all suitably refreshed (two who should be nameless had massive plates of chips beans and egg)

Then through East Clandon and Send and Rejoined the outward route through Ripley
From Lyne I took my own route home through Chertsey
Manage to chop the first part of my Strava ride (still recorded though)

Total was 50.43 miles @ a modest 15.59 mph

By the latter part of the route sun had finally broken through and arrived home rather warm

Climbed 1873 feet.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1231374196
and the little missing start part
https://www.strava.com/activities/1231371530


----------



## Mike_P (15 Oct 2017)

One word - windy. Hour and ten largely spent battling a headwind/crosswind on the Defy before I decided to cut the ride short and take the a easterly route back home. As a result it turned out to be a largely a repeat of last Sundays albeit in the opposite direction (i.e anti clockwise on the map below), and like last Sunday Go Pro issues; this time a broken mount, or to be more correct a previously fixed broken mount breaking again. Did wonder why the camera kept on drooping and then close to halfway up the first climb I noticed the Go Pro attempting to fall to ground. Not the best place to stop as I had a nice speed up (for me) on the climb, one of those that varies between almost nothing and 23%. 16.3 miles , 1002 feet climbed.


----------



## Jon George (15 Oct 2017)

It was a lovely day day to be out on the bike. (I nearly went out at 5.00am, but hey, that's for another day.)

I did a slow pootle of 12 miles, taking me past the place I've set my latest novel: Playford Hall, aka America Hill.

(Photo shopped montage.)


----------



## Biff600 (15 Oct 2017)

Took the newly serviced Dog(ma) out for a run today.


----------



## derrick (15 Oct 2017)

Heybridge Basin for the second time in a week, this time the tide was in, it's so much nicer when the water is there. 5 of us left Enfield at 8am this morning, had a great ride both ways although i did get a bit lost on the way down, bloody Garmin, Had a pub stop 14 miles from home as a couple of the girls where flaging a bit, but with a nice coffee in them the rest of the ride was no problem. Ending in the the pub with a nice pint or three and steak egg and chips, a perfect day. life is so good.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1231955706


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Oct 2017)

I added my hot rod flames and one of my Grimpeur medals to my Barley and consequently smashed 53 PBs over a very lumpy 85kms. Bling works. Particularly happy with my climb up the notorious King Alfred’s Tower. Stopped 10kms before home for the best coffee and German cake at Mells post office. A fine ride indeed.


----------



## theloafer (15 Oct 2017)

had a little pootle around the tees barrage with Karon to get her some fresh air ...only lost her ONCE....lol also went to see Teessaurus Park ...must be getting old as i was not able to climb on any of them



:-( https://www.strava.com/activities/1231805020


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Oct 2017)

Ok not a ride today, went for a ride on saturday with my new girlfriend on the Flitch Way. The longest she has ever ridden before is 7 miles and has a 200 quid wieghs a ton MTB. She managed 20 miles at nearly a average of 10mph which I thought was not bad considering. Only incident was on the way back we were flagged down by some walkers to warn us that a wire had been put up at head hieght by where some travellers were camped. I thought it strange they had not taken it down. So when we got to it I took it down. It was fishing line and was only tied off at one end and just draped over a branch the other end, so was not going to cut someones throat but would be a nuisance.


----------



## gavgav (15 Oct 2017)

My ride yesterday. I’ve been up at the caravan with @Rickshaw Phil and his brother, to join in the 150th birthday celebrations for Barmouth Bridge.

We simply had to do a ride over it, to mark the occasion and despite a strong wind, it was remarkably mild for mid October.

We set off down the main road to Barmouth and then dropped down to the seafront, battling a headwind all the way and then rode over Barmouth Bridge, pausing to take a Birthday photo of it.





We then joined the Mawddach Trail, which was very wet and muddy, but with a tailwind we glided effortlessly up to Dolgellau, where we went our separate ways. Doug hadn’t been too well in the week and so he didn’t feel up to the steep climbing that Phil and I had in mind, so he continued into the Town for some lunch, whilst we headed for Coed Y Brenin forest.

Whilst on the lanes heading in that direction, I spotted a sheep in the road ahead and just as I was shouting to Phil, to warm him, a squirrel darted from my left and managed to run in between my 2 wheels !

We began the very steep climb up through the forest, co-inciding with a group of mountain bikers, who we pretty much left for dead on the climb, which I only needed to stop once on, rather than the 3 times on my previous attempt. 750ft in a couple of miles is enough for me!

Once reaching the top, you loop around the river and drop down a lovely descent towards Llanfachreth. The scenery is something else, with crashing waterfalls, forest and white water river sections. We paused for lunch at one of the most scenic points, near the Golden Valley.









We began the next bit of steep climbing, passing what sounded like a dog fight at a farm down below in the valley and enjoying more amazing scenery in the Rhinog Mountains.





We reached the high point of the ride and then began the exhilarating descent into Dolgellau. There are some really straight sections and a gradient arrow, meaning good speed can be reached, but it was tempered by the headwind to 34.7mph top for me.

We arrived at Dolgellau town centre and looped around to the cafe that we had directed Doug to. There was no sign of him, but after a text message he appeared from behind the cafe. He’d been to the pub instead .

We then joined the Mawddach Trail, back towards Barmouth, into the wind now though. There was a brief obstacle, where a warden was cutting up a tree that had fallen into the path, we think on Friday in some very strong winds, before we arrived at The George Hotel for a pint. I’d passed it a few times and it looked inviting, with great views, but it disappointed a bit, not feeling overly welcoming and charging over £4 a pint!






Back out onto the trail, we added to the mud on the bikes, re-tracing our steps to Barmouth, where it was absolutely heaving with people arriving for the firework and laser show in the evening, which we would be viewing as well.

The trip back along the main road, to the caravan, was quick, with a nice tailwind.

43.8 miles at 10.8mph avg, with 2489 ft of climbing.

We got the train down to Barmouth, in the evening, enjoying the firework display and gobsmacked at the thousands of people who attended. Barmouth ground to a halt, and we were herded like cattle on a very unsafe jam packed train back afterwards, but good fun!


----------



## Aravis (15 Oct 2017)

One of my children wanted to go to an open day today at Keele University. The power that is was happy didn't want to drive both ways, so after a couple of nanoseconds arm-twisting, I agreed to ride up to Keele and drive back. A perfect planetary line-up? Well, almost. My extremely slow pace meant I had to start very early to fit in with the timetable at Keele.

I rolled away from Gloucester into the dark just before 6am. I'd eaten a king prawn as part of my breakfast, only to notice that it was 6 days past its use by date. It would probably have been better if I hadn't seen that. All seemed fine to start with, but I soon started to feel rubbery legs on the most modest of climb, an excessive amount of wind (we're talking burping here) and frequent waves of nausea. Then, soon after passing Leominster at about 40 miles the feelings of unease thankfully evaporated, just as I was heading into the most rewarding section.

The route I'd picked out is here:










First feeing stop was Downton Gorge on the river Teme, near Ludlow. This is somewhere I shall have to visit properly:






I proceeded past Ludlow Racecourse, over Wenlock Edge via Middlehope (stunning), suddenly emerging to this view northwards:






I'd noticed a road over Yell Bank near Cardington which rises over 1000 ft. I hadn't reached that height on any ride this year, so I was happy to include that in my route as I headed north to cross the Severn at Atcham.

Thereafter the scenery was more modest, and completely unknown to me. The land rises ever so steadily until about 4 miles before Keele. I hadn't looked carefully enough at the map; I'd assumed that Keele University would sit neatly in a bowl and that I'd plunge down to the finish after crossing the M6. I was sadly disappointed; I'm afraid I'm not used to these mountain top finishes.

I was only a few minutes outside my predicted arrival time, and everyone was happy:






On a truly glorious Autumn Sunday, but remarkably few cyclists about. I think Autumn is the best, and a recent thread on this site seemed to suggest that this is not a minority view.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Oct 2017)

I'm just back from a weekend at the coast with Doug and @gavgav. A good weekend and the weather behaved long enough for us to get a ride in on saturday.

We were staying a few miles up the coast from Barmouth and headed off to do a route that Gav has wanted to take me along for a while but other things have got in the way.

For starters we needed to get to Barmouth which means using the main coast road - not the best but the only route available. Today it wasn't too bad apart from two dimwits who thought nothing of skimming past us with inches to spare between them and oncoming traffic.

Once you get to the outskirts of town there is an escape route down a steep and narrow lane that comes out at the northernmost end of the promenade which gives some much more pleasant riding even if you stay on the road (which we did this time). Having passed through town we were heading for Barmouth Bridge which celebrates its 150th anniversary this weekend (more about that later) but not before being passed with ease up the short but steep climb on the way by someone who I assumed was on an electric bike - turns out it wasn't.

It was pretty windy which had made the riding so far quite slow but crossing the bridge it seemed to move up a notch and we were having to lean to the right as we crossed the estuary and over onto the Mawddach Trail. For those not familiar, this is an old railway line along the Mawddach Estuary and gives about nine miles of pretty much dead flat riding (but quite wet after rain the day before). Very nice most of the time but now the wind was behind us and we cruised up the path as easily as if we were the ones with electric motors.

At Dolgellau Gav and I seperated from Doug. He has had a bit of a health scare this week when we went for a ride on Tuesday (I didn't write that ride up). I'm pretty sure he just tried to go too fast on a windy day but he is having tests and is under doctors orders not to overdo it, so the plan was for Gav to take me round the hilly section and for Doug to retire to a cafe and we'd meet up with him later on.

Gav's route took us into Coed Y Brenin using tarmac lanes and after negotiating our way out of Dolgellau we were soon onto a road hugging the hillside from where there were some great views. There was also some wildlife to deal with and at one point Gav had just shouted a warning about sheep in the road when there was a flash of grey and a squirrel darted across the road and* between his wheels. *Seeing as we were doing about 20 at the time it could have been messy.

Further on the real climbing started. As promised this was quite a pull and needed low range. As we started the climb we encountered a group of mountain bikers who had just emerged from one of the trails and were headed up the hill too. We were quicker than they were (feels smug).

They turned off before too long but our climb continued with one stop for a breather which conveniently was just when three vehicles came down the very narrow road (the only ones we saw on this section).

Having done the climbing we had a bit of respite as we descended down a stunning valley alongside the Afon Wen. Gav was enjoying the descent and pressed on. I'd have liked to stop for a photo but thought I'd better keep up but regret that a bit now as it would have made for one of the best pictures on the trip. Never mind - it's an incentive to go back.

We had a pasue for lunch in a pretty little glade just before the next lot of climbing began. Not quite so steep or so high as the earlier one but still took some effort. Reaching the top of this climb we had the long descent back to Dolgellau. This comes in two sections on pretty good roads so we were quick despite this bit being directly into that wind. I touched 35mph and in better conditions could go quicker.

Back in town we couldn't find Doug at the cafe we thought he was heading for. It turns out he had gone and got a cider instead and when we arrived was having a wander around town.

Back onto the Mawddach Trail the wet conditions had dried a little but was now more of a sticky mud. The bikes are all absolutely plastered in it and will need a good clean. We had a stop at the George III Hotel at Penmaenpool. Alright but the place didn't feel overly welcoming and the beer was pricey for the area.

On again we added to the mud on the bikes (we were very glad of mudguards which hardly anyone else seemed to have) and although it slowed us a little, the headwind didn't seem too bad as far as the bridge where it now changed to a tailwind which helped us through Barmouth and back at a very respectable speed to the caravan.

43.5 miles (by my speedo) at 10.6 mph average. Liked that.

Having been out to eat we headed back to Barmouth on the train later on for the 150th anniversary celebrations of the Barmouth Bridge. Arriva Trains Wales engaged with the spirit of the occasion by doing absolutely nothing different to normal  so the large number of revellers were crammed into the usual two carriage railcar. Arriving in town I couldn't believe the number of people who turned out. The last time I saw crowds like that it was for a major concert.

We enjoyed the fireworks and laser light show then settled down with a beer or two on one of the warmest nights of the year to watch the unplanned part of the entertainment: all the motorists trying to get home. The place was completely gridlocked for a good couple of hours and where we were nobody moved an inch for over half an hour. Getting the train back was something of a debacle but we still felt better off than those guys.

A good day - enjoyed that.





About to join the promenade at Barmouth.





Barmouth Bridge





Heading up into the hills.





Made it to the top of our first big climb





Isolated phone box. Judging by the ivy it doesn't get a huge amount of use.





A spot by the river for lunch.





The toll bridge at Penmaenpool.





Doug enjoys another cider at The George.





Action shot on the Mawddach Trail.





In the evening. After the fireworks and this lot aint going anywhere.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2017)

Todays ride... shock horror... actually posted today!

After a midnight finish at w*rk, I was up with the lark at 06:30 ish, and out on the bike just before 07:30. Still dark and a bit chilly, with a dawn mist in the air. 






All together, a lovely autumn morning 

My destinations for the day were twofold. Ex RAF Twinwood, where Glenn Miller flew from on the flight that was lost, and Cardington airship sheds just to the south of Bedford.
Both objectives were achieved, I'm pleased to report!






This is the Glenn Miller museum that I had to ride up the old airfield roads to reach. Not too good on my Road bike, but manageable with care.
Sadly, it was closed, with no exhibits on show outside. Still, the old control tower and buildings are still intact.

Riding through Bedford isn't a great pleasure, to be honest, due to the one way systems and lane planning, but I was happy to ride virtually alongside a police car, so the Sunday morning muppets were quite well behaved and didn't try to do the wacky races thing 






Spot the bike...






These sheds are enormous! I've driven past them many times but have never been able to get close up. Most impressive 

Heading back towards Northampton, I was back in the suburbs of Bedford to Bromham and then onto some nice country lanes.






I passed Stevington windmill and had to pop up the unmade road to visit, plus hop across a riddles field in my SPD SL's to take a pic 






With only about 15 miles to go, I hadn't seen a cafe, but knew of one within 5 miles of home that I like, so I called in for a cuppa and some warm marmalade cake and cream 

Back home on just over 71 miles with a chilly start, but then some lovely autumn weather, bit breezy at times though!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1231443931


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2017)

I like that windmill @PeteXXX . An unusual design.
On one of my Waresley GC rides you can see the sheds, I'll wave next time!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I like that windmill @PeteXXX . An unusual design.
> On one of my Waresley GC rides you can see the sheds, I'll wave next time!


I’d not heard of this particular windmill but saw it was close to my route. Well worth the detour!
I passed the Cardington sheds a few years ago when the Flying Bum was launching (and crashing) a while back. I’ve been meaning to ride there for ages..


----------



## Fonze (16 Oct 2017)

Lovely ride today weather is stunning for October , weekend of over indulgence so nice to get out and have a good ride , song of my ride was Jump Around


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Oct 2017)

I'd hoped to get out for a ride this morning before the weather got too bad but the water pump on my brother's car scuppered that. A bit later on though the car was safely recovered to the garage and the apocalyptic looking sky and red sun that Ophelia brought us earlier in the day had been replaced by blue and proper sunshine so I decided to chance it before the wind got too bad.

I was using the Raleigh as I haven't been happy with the saddle position recently (left knee muscles have been feeling strained) so I wanted to do an adjustment and try it out.

I headed off to do my Acton Burnell loop and knowing I'd have the wind in my face if using the main road, chose to go over Lyth Hill at the start which I felt would be a little safer. When I got to the top I nearly decided to abandon as the wind had picked up so much but after taking a few minutes to enjoy the view and think about it, decided to carry on anyway knowing there were other points I could turn back if needed.

Having dropped down the Condover side of the hill it wasn't as bad as I feared once sheltered by some hedges, so I pressed on. It's more exposed south of the village so I was slow but the bike felt good to ride and the knee didn't feel strained even though I was having to push quite hard to keep moving. Hopefully this latest adjustment has found the sweet spot.

After Longnor I turned northwards again and finally had that wind helping me along. A 20+mph cruise was effortless much of the way back and I was getting into the high 20s quite frequently on the favourable sections.

The couple of climbs on the way were fairly easy today and the only fly in the ointment was having to turn back into the wind briefly at Cantlop on the way back to Condover. The last section made up for it with a fast run to the A49 and 18mph up the little climb to Bayston Hill.

17.7 miles this time at 14.6 mph average (the fast trip back didn't quite make up for the slow trip out) and 31.6 mph maximum.

The wind is picking up properly now so I'm glad I didn't leave it any later. Edit to add, I mentioned the wind and weather but not temperature: it's really mild out. I was comfortable in shorts and t-shirt. 










A couple of views from Lyth Hill at the start.





Just a pause at the crossroads near Longnor.





Acton Burnell.


----------



## Jon George (16 Oct 2017)

Once again used the excuse of needing to get out to clear my head (I'm type-setting a book at the moment and it's the very devil), and got in a 20 smile ride to The Trimleys in the sun.
This taken near Falkenham (to remind everyone what blue skies look like). The white dome is an observatory.






And this taken later in the day when I popped over to the shops.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Oct 2017)

Running short on time today so I figured I hadn't done the old old standby hour's worth loop for a good while. I almost went off to do extra miles at Danemoor Cross but remembered in time it was to be a quickie today. Bits of road I haven't used for ages on this one made for a change. The Ophelia (ex-hurricane) effect was noticeable even if it's centre was off the west of Ireland. Strong wind from the south-ish made some of this tough and other bits easy. 16 smiles


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5001255, member: 9609"]Managed to get 35 in despite the forecast, the big winds never arrived. The skies were odd though, a strange redness to them, it hasn't shown in my pictures, I've since found out it was saharan sands blown here on the soon to arrive storm Ophelia. (def don't want sand blowing about, its the devil for bikes)
Roads never dried out so still have a bike to clean 

[/QUOTE]
Your yesterday's view on streetview  here  but you've got me today.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Oct 2017)

Gentle paced few miles






Canal, Kelvingrove park and the Kelvin path


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Oct 2017)

It was only John B who could make it today. We headed out for Martley and into the Teme valley. What a lovely autumn day. The run along the Teme is one of those special ones which I've done for years and can never get tired of. It's a superbly quiet run with ups and downs, twists and turns. Just super cycling. Tenbury Wells was still where I'd left it and the TABS tea room did us some wonderful refreshments.

Underway again cafe legs kicked in on the first up as we left Tenbury. Again it was ups and downs until we turned for the climb to Leysters. At Hampton Charles John was confused at a junction in these quiet lanes. Soon sorted we dropped off the heights through Thornbury for Bromyard. The call was to climb Halmond's Frome so we took to the Frome valley to climb steeply before dropping off at Fox Hill. A muddy left turn looked super slippery so I played it safe and kept it straight to the opposite side of the road. John was bemused as it wasn't at all slippery - just a trick of the light. Bosbury took us to part at Coddington Cross. My legs had had enough so the climb over The Wyche was slow but the drop back home was just the ticket. Superb day for a lovely ride over the hills and far away. 65 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Oct 2017)

A day of decorating today, and 2 rides on the Brompton after realising that I had no Bonios for the dogs lunch, and another post lunch when I realised I was running out of paint....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2017)

Got out for another ride this afternoon in more nice sunshine, although it wasn't as warm as yesterday. I had an idea about doing something different but couldn't make my mind up where to go, so ended up playing it safe and sticking to roads I know well.

Today's trip was south to Condover, Pitchford , Acton Burnell and over Folly Bank to Cardington then back via Hughley, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Pitchford and Condover again.

Not much to report this time other than it was still a bit windy (although not like yesterday) and I was riding directly against it for a few miles from Acton Burnell (which is often the case due to the way the wind flows around the hills). This was balanced by some nice fast riding on a couple of stretches which are downhill as well as having the wind behind me.

Near Cound Stank I got held up briefly by the farmer who was just finishing off clearing away a couple of big branches that had blown off an oak tree. Probably would have made a good photo if I'd got there while the work was going on.

34.7 miles at 14.1 mph average. Sorry, no pics from this one.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Oct 2017)

Finally managed to get out forr a ride this month that wasn't either a commute or a shopping run. A late morning start in hazy sunshine which turned into grey cloud cover, but still warm enough for shorts with knee warmers and a s/s top with arm warmers despite a bit of a breeze. 

No great plan except head into the wind on the way out and hope to get payback on the return leg so once into Ipswich I turned South and then West down to Holbrook and the road arouind Alton Water before heading into Maningtree and up into the Dedham Vale area, crossing over the A12 and into Stratford St. Mary before heading indirectly back to the outskirts of Ipswich.

From there, a slight diversion northwards to Claydon before turning for home along my preferred route through Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew and Bucklesham.

68 miles in total so another monthly metric 100 completed
https://www.strava.com/activities/1234558222


----------



## pjd57 (18 Oct 2017)

A damp but enjoyable few hours to the north of Glasgow. Route changed on the way as the Crow Road up and over the Campsies was closed. So it was a slightly easier but still hilly loop round and back .
Nice cup of tea and a roll in Drymen.


----------



## Fonze (18 Oct 2017)

Struggled today.
Got to 30k point and felt like tank was empty.
Real miserable day weather wise too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Oct 2017)

Fonze said:


> Struggled today.
> Got to 30k point and felt like tank was empty.
> Real miserable day weather wise too.
> 
> ...


A like for getting out anyway.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Oct 2017)

Training again this week, so my usual airport commute replaced with the slightly longer and more lumpy ride to the joy that is Slough trading estate. All rather damp this morning, but with it being unseasonably warm I ended up doing half the ride in short sleeves and getting wet. Nice enough pedal on the way home though, avoided the hills and shorter too.


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2017)

5th ride on the cx bike today, I am surprisingly finding riding on drops more comfortable again after giving them up after my spinal op, anyway, nothing fantastic but I enjoyed it . 28.5 km in 1hr 40 mins with 225meters of climbing, not much to anyone else but getting back to fitness is going to take me a while ,at my own pace


----------



## pjd57 (19 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> 5th ride on the cx bike today, I am surprisingly finding riding on drops more comfortable again after giving them up after my spinal op, anyway, nothing fantastic but I enjoyed it . 28.5 km in 1hr 40 mins with 225meters of climbing, not much to anyone else but getting back to fitness is going to take me a while ,at my own pace



Made the change back two months ago , after dithering for ages.
Loving it.


----------



## cubey (19 Oct 2017)

Out early to beat the rain, still trying to get under 2hrs for 60k, nearly there just out by 12mins.


----------



## s7ephanie (19 Oct 2017)

62k how is it possible to have head wind all way on a round trip ?


----------



## Threevok (19 Oct 2017)

Torrential rain here at the moment. Looking forward to the journey home - the GT needed a wash anyway


----------



## pjd57 (19 Oct 2017)

Just a trip to the shops and a family visit , down the canal to Clydebank

20 miles in total


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2017)

Well, that didn't go to plan!.

I'd hoped to get out yesterday when the wind was light and it was dry all day, but unfortunately had other things to do. However, today didn't look too bad with light winds in the morning and the rain expected late afternoon so I headed out on a nice easy route to rack up some miles.

The plans was to head north to Montford Bridge, Baschurch and Ellesmere then to head back via Loppington, Clive and Hadnal to familiar ground round Upton Magna and Atcham. However, as will be seen it didn't quite work out that way.

Once again, car issues (my sister's this time) delayed me getting out on the road but I was only about an hour late. I was annoyed right at the start because having cleaned the Raleigh on Tuesday I didn't even get half a mile before it was covered in even more mud thanks to tractor movements and the roadsweeper that had attempted to clean it but had actually just added water and spread it round.

It was a minor thing really though and made me glad I'd chosen the Raleigh rather than the Dawes which I'd been considering using. The next 22 miles were pretty routine and very pleasant riding, apart from making a couple more saddle adjustments having found the one the other day didn't quite do what I'd hoped.

Reaching Ellesmere I had a photo stop at the canal then proceeded to The Mere where I had my lunch. Moving on again I rode up Church Hill and down Love Lane then headed towards Whitemere. En route rain started to fall. I didn't think too much of it to start with as it has been a very grey day and the odd spot of rain isn't unusual when the cloud is low like this, however it soon became clear that this was set in for a while which was very annoying as it was a good three hours earlier than the forecast suggested. There wasn't anything I could do though other than to stop and put on my waterproofs.

I carried on past Colemere and on the lanes to Loppington. The rain got quite heavy and there was no sign of it letting up. It occurred to me that having been annoyed at the mud early in the ride was a bit moot now.

I decided to abandon the new route for today and just head for home along roads I knew well so was heading down the lanes to Wem. Diversion signs in Loppington didn't bode well and sure enough as I got near to Tilley I came across the road closed sign. A check of the map (not ideal in the pouring rain) showed me that a detour round this closure would probably add about 8 miles to the trip. I decided to ignore the closure and ask if I could walk through the works which fortunately the guys did allow me to do.

By this point my shoes were sloshing with water and I wasn't enjoying myself the way I'd hoped when setting out, so that suspicious bouncy feeling from the back end of the bike certainly wasn't welcome. It _was _a puncture and the only good thing about it was that it happened near to the railway bridge at Wem where I could at least fix it under some shelter. I found the hole in tube and tyre but no sign of what had penetrated it, so to make things simple swapped for a new tube. I'd just got it pumped up to about 60psi when the new tube split. Start again but this time I'm having to fix it the old fashioned way which isn't easy when everything is soaking wet. 30 minutes were lost in total here before I could press on again into the pouring rain.

Fortunately the repair has held and I got on fairly well. The speed was good but the roads were getting very waterlogged. After Shawbury there were regular floods across the road which topped up my shoes with cold water. The rain came down with greater vigour and the sky went orange for a while, as did the roads with the sandy soil being washed onto them.

By Upton Magna the rain was easing again and I was onto very familiar ground. I couldn't face the two short but sharp climbs after Atcham so took the road to Cross Houses instead which is a little further but the climbing isn't as bad.

Having passed through Condover and headed on the last leg to home the rain eased and then stopped altogether. Bloody typical.

58.2 miles at 14.1 mph average. Glad I got a ride in but I wouldn't have done it if I'd known how bad the conditions were going to be.





En route to Ellesmere.









Activity on the canal at Ellesmere.





Riding into town.





Quiet down by The Mere.





On my way out of town.





A trifle damp at Colemere.





I'm wet through, my shoes are squelching and these are not the signs I want to see.





It never rains but it pours. Now a puncture to deal with.





Been a bit wet at Withington. Small floods like this were a regular feature of the last 20 miles.


----------



## gavgav (19 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well, that didn't go to plan!.
> 
> I'd hoped to get out yesterday when the wind was light and it was dry all day, but unfortunately had other things to do. However, today didn't look too bad with light winds in the morning and the rain expected late afternoon so I headed out on a nice easy route to rack up some miles.
> 
> ...


Deserves an extra like for perseverance!!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Oct 2017)

Today's ride was effectively a repeat of one I did earlier in the year - a fairly direct route (for me) out to Stowmarket via Needham Market, then up and over th A14 to Stowupland, down through Creeting St. Peter and back over the A14, a short stretch then up Fen Lane under the A14 before back down the Lord's Highway and over the A14 to Creeting St. Mary back towards Needham Market before crossing the A14 (again) to head homewards via Cl;aydon, Westerfield and Bucklesham. In all there were something like 8 crossings of the A14

The route involved normal road surfaces, off road on a restricted byway and what amounted to a paved farm access track covered in loose, wet leaves and field run off dirt - slippery from Wednesday's rain and a couple of passing showers today with the Spa shoiwing what a great allrounder it is. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1237584432


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5005468, member: 9609"]a puncture on a day like that, that's not good. * When you were fixing the puncture did any moron manage to get you with that puddle ?*[/QUOTE]Fortunately no. They were all swinging wide of it after coming round the preceeding corner.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Oct 2017)

Here in Menorca it hammered it down all day yesterday, we rode our hire bikes 5 miles back from the shop.
Today the rain had stopped by 10.30 so we've had a gentle spin to Es Grau.
We saw some booted eagles and cattle egrets and met the girls in a bar by the water for a drink.
We came back into Mao along the port road




Then we came back to Es Castell 




We then stopped at a tapas bar for a nibble before riding back to the apartment..

https://www.strava.com/activities/1238769782

We are here to do the Vuelta a Menorca sportive. There is a ride later today, a bigger one tomorrow and one on Sunday. And the sun is out!


----------



## Stonechat (20 Oct 2017)

Friday ride

A rather convoluted route
Starting off up Prune Hill, Down Crimp Hill and Up Priest hill
South through the Park, I noticed when crossing Smith's Lawn and going down Breakheart Hill that wind was very strong
Through Virginia Water, down to Ottershaw and back up to Thorpe again, and home via Chertsey

Though there were some tailwinds, the strong winds slowed the overall speed somewhat
Still nice ride, still in shorts, just arm warmers to take the edge off, a bit chilly to start with.

33.60 miles @ 16.3 mph
1083 feet climbed

Sun came out afterwards

https://www.strava.com/activities/1238746796/


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Oct 2017)

My 2nd ride of the day to Cala en Porter with a couple of hundred other people.
A few hairy and scary moments, like the lady dismounting mid lane on a 15% hill without warning....
All good fun!
































https://www.strava.com/activities/1239023120


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Oct 2017)

After a couple of damp days it looked good out there so off I went around the north of the hills. I crossed the main Hereford road at Stony Cross where resurfacing work is happening. To be honest the new surface is worse than the old. Ah well, at least it's no problem as I don't ride on these main roads. I chanced upon a couple of riders in the lanes. Just out for a little one were they. I had a chat before peeling off for Coddington. The sign said the lane over to Munsley was closed. I rode anyway to find that the sign was telling an untruth. Well it was today anyway. Maybe they will close it tomorrow. A reasonable amount of traffic was about at Trumpet but I was soon back in the lanes running south along the eastern flanks of the Marcles. Then it was some assistance from the wind as I headed east from Much Marcle. I opted for the run back through the Castlemorton lanes to complete the loop. Lovely day for it today. 52 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Oct 2017)

Today was the main ride of the weekend. We rolled from Es Castell into the town square in Mao, only a mile or so, and waited for the off...













Over the cobbles we bumped, locals out of their houses waving us off. There were motorbikes blocking the roundabouts and junctions for us.
We sped through the green Menorca countryside, sun on our backs. Through small towns, photos being taken as we rolled through.
Then came the timed climb. 13% followed by a false flat, then ramped up to a sustained 16%. 1.5k in total. At the top rained... I didn't sign up for that! 

Onward to Ciutedella. We took a left turn, the peloton bunched, from behind us we heard a skid, followed by a thud! It happened in front of Pete. It was an old Spanish guy, hurt his arm.
We saw some magnificent black Menorca horses, some sheep and dairy cattle.













The two pics above show us waiting for the full group to assemble before blocking the main road on the island.




Then we rolled in to Ciutedella







A bit of food was hadthen it was off again for the ride back to Mao.
I got up to the front for a bit, but it was all rotating a fair bit.
A top day out was had by all. Fun in the sun.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1240189545


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Oct 2017)

Us, atop the climb




If you peer hard you can see Mallorca




Pete crosses the line





Oh, and I saw an Egyptian Vulture

https://www.relive.cc/view/1240189545


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Oct 2017)

Managed a quick scamper up the High Street this morning in between buying new car and decorating duties. A little bit windy, and almost nice not to be out for a long ride today. Formula 1 tomorrow so maybe no ride, will see what SWMBO says....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2017)

Day-off yesterday
Ran at the Nostell Priory ParkRun, but then, due to more pressing family matters was in & out of house most of the day

Riding a bit later this morning, but in a circuitous route to Thornes Park (Wakefield), to watch the (Wakefield Triathlon Club organised) 6th round of the YCCA winter series
https://yorkshirecyclocross.com/the...17-yorkshire-points-6-thornes-park-wakefield/

I did consider dragging the CX bike out of the garage, riding there, & competing in it.... maybe sneaking into the 'Novice' race, as it's been a while since I raced
However, a couple of WTC members, reckon as I've ridden before, I really ought to be in my 'V50' class


Ride report/pics later!


----------



## delb0y (22 Oct 2017)

Got up late today after a gig last night, so I went for a short ride - decided have a bash at Portway, which defeated me earlier in the year. I'd say today was a score draw. Didn't stop or get off, but had to cycle a few circles around the flat bit just before the summit in order to let the heart beat ease. After a minute or so I carried on and all was good. Then it was over Painswick Beacon, a lovely lane across the valley and down the hill to home. Not far, but at least a tiny improvement on last time I tried to get up Portway. A couple of Donger's club-mate's rode by me as I headed back home as if I was standing still. I think the wind was against me but behind them!


----------



## Donger (22 Oct 2017)

Nothing quite as mad as @delb0y for our Chilled Group today. (I've still never taken on The Portway in either direction). Chapeau, Sir! 
Up Horsepools Hill to Edge, along Sevenleaze Lane to the top of Painswick Beacon, a brilliant sweeping 35mph descent into Painswick on glorious new tarmac, then up to Cranham, another great descent down to Brockworth and off to Gloucestershire Airport for coffee and cakes. I think some of our Intermediates would have been the ones to fly past @delb0y on the way back. They are too fast for me. We did a different route via Brockworth and one last climb up Witcombe Hill and then down Nut Hill to Upton St Leonards. 41.1 miles for me, and quite enough climbing, thank you. A nice ride in spite of the blustery wind.


----------



## graham56 (22 Oct 2017)

Nieuw Vennep-Leiden-Hoogmade-Nieuw Vennep. Cold,wet and windy ☹️


----------



## Stonechat (22 Oct 2017)

Today was HDW club ride and Hill Climb.

The venue was Windsor Hill which is not at Windsor but Wooburn Green
It was a cold start but I was well dressed in anticipation of a certain amount of hanging around.

Ride over was uneventful via Eton and the ever windy Dorney Common and Taplow

The the climb ramped up towards the top , maxing out at about 13.5 %
The Strava segment below is slightly shorter than our Club Hill Climb
Inveitably I pushed a little too hard at the bottom and the steepest part is by a bend, managed to keep going. There were three slower than me, and one other tied. My official time was 2 mins 56 seconds. best times were two people on 1 min 46 seconds, one a time triallist regular, the other a 15 year old lad.
Well done him .

Homeward we stopped at the Flowerlands Garden Centre near Bourne End. A huge place.
Onward home via Maidenhead, Holyport, Moneyrow Green and through Windsor.

I had done the hill once before, was over 30 sec up on my Strava segment time.
Average power for the Strava Segment was 258W

The sun came out while riding through Windsor
https://www.strava.com/activities/1241941237


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Oct 2017)

The last ride of a great weekend.
We set off with our escort out of Mao and in to the countryside. The pace was fast as we undulated up and down through Menorca until after 15 miles or so El Toro came in to view




There it is, straight ahead.
The first km is ok, nothing too drastic, maybe 16% in places momentarily, but manageable. The second km was a bit more interesting with tough ramps and hairpins.
I caught a lad up , Richard from Cumbria...'thought you said this was tough?' I gasped
'The last bit is harder still, and you're just about to catch Joseba Beloki'




Indeed I was, though he was probably just taking it easy. Still, I was impressed!





Then we rolled back down








The return to Mao had some killer inclines that were harsh on tired legs.

The last 5 miles was fun, riding in a big peloton at 35mph, inches between bikes.

Over all on the 2 timed climbs I finished 147 out of 350. Not bad for a short arse from the flatlands. It's a while since I've ridden at pace for a sustained time, so I'm pleased.

Then came the reception. We won a trophy! Family group. It's a bit like waggyest dog in a dog show, but who cares!









What a wonderful weekend.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1241543689


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Oct 2017)

With the horrendous forecast for yesterday and having being away with work for most of the week, I arranged other stuff for the day and in a true meteorological shocker the weather was nowhere near as bad as predicted...

So, I was chomping at the bit to get out on the bike this morning, for my first ride in 8 days.

It had stopped raining by just after 9am and I was out the door shortly after. It's safe to say it was a bit breezy though. 
Less that half a mile from home I had my first unplanned change of direction as heading downhill I got caught in a gust of crosswind coming between houses, which at least made sure I was fully awake. 

Onto Barwick Road and first near miss of the day as an Iceland van made what looked to be a last second decision to turn right across me at the traffic lights without indicating. 
Anyway, down the hill to Cock Beck and then attacked the climb up the other side to Scholes, hoping the wind would assist me improving on my PB - sadly not as it proved to be more of a rear 3/4 wind that a tailwind so any push it was giving was offset by the way I was getting blown about all over the place.
Into Scholes and left at the Coronation Tree, having already decided on a change of route that would hopefully minimise exposure to the wind. Which meant cycling along Main Street firstly with a headwind and then a crosswind that was moving me about all over the place as it blasted between the houses. Fun it was not. 
Over the former railway bridge and the road is more sheltered thanks to trees and drops down slightly heading for the A64, although another close pass, this time from a Renault Moron, sorry, _Megane _kept me focussed. To be fair it was one of those special close passes, where the driver moves out over the white lines after they've passed you...
As I got within 100yds of the A64 I started getting buffeted again and knowing how busy the 50mph York Road was likely to be, I did something I haven't done since I was about 14 and rode on the footpath down to the Thorner Lane turning , then dismounted and pushed the bike across the road, remounting on the other side.
A sizeable peleton was heading the other way and fair play to them for being out in the weather.
Down Thorner Lane and I took primary just trying to stay right in the middle of the lane such was the turbulence from the wind and I was getting a bit worried for my safety at this point. I had initially planned to drop down the hill into Thorner, then through the village and do a long loop round on the lanes, but decided enough was enough and turned left onto Skelton Lane and head homeward.
This meant I was cycling straight into the maelstrom and there was nothing for it but to drop down into the small ring at the front and spin it out. At first I was _just_ keeping my speed in double figures, but as I went on I was getting slower and slower and at one point hit a low of just 5.2mph - on the flat!!!

Eventually I reached Coal Road passing the club ride I saw last weekend, all resplendent in red and black and fair motoring along with the wind at their backs, and turned left with a decent amount of shelter from the tall hedges along most of the road, then down onto local roads to home. Part of this is sheltered by factories so the crosswind wasn't too bad, but as I approached the end of them I could hear the wind roaring through the trees where it opens out again and I backed right off (I'd normally be doing 20-25mph along here), and just as well as it was blasting across the gap.

*6.36 miles* (10.23km) in *30m 20s* at an average of *12.6mph* and *351ft* climbed.
Mr Garmin gives the average wind speed as 24mph, but on checking the Met Office site when I got it, it was gusting at up to 40mph. Maybe I should have cycled to York, then caught the train back..? 

So, good to get out but just too windy to be safe today. Still, it's a cheeky 10k in the bag and there is always next time. Fair play to everyone else who was out in that on their bikes and I hope they all got home safely.
Sorry no pic today either as the phone would probably have got blown away too 

But, here's a map:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Riding a bit later this morning, but in a circuitous route to Thornes Park (Wakefield), to watch the (Wakefield Triathlon Club organised) 6th round of the YCCA winter series
> https://yorkshirecyclocross.com/the...17-yorkshire-points-6-thornes-park-wakefield/
> 
> I did consider dragging the CX bike out of the garage, riding there, & competing in it.... maybe sneaking into the 'Novice' race, as it's been a while since I raced
> ...



*Bike selected;* CGR (as I was venturing onto the sodden/slippery/muddy grass, of a public park)
*Weather;* intermittent cloud/sun. cold, a rather sharp headwind on the 'out'
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

I rode over, leaving home about 12:00
Very gusty winds, particularly on the top of the (short) 'PineApple Hill' (the pub on the crest -now closed/converted to house - was _'The PineApple'_)
Mindst you, it's a decent view on a clear day; HolmeMoss, Saddleworth Moor, Langsett Moor, etc.....

Riding over Black Road, towards Wakefield, & Doncaster Road, meant a lot of grovelling trying to spin a 34 x 17

Joining Doncaster Road wasn't much better, into Wakefield, past the Rugby ground (Wakefield Trinity)
Chantry Bridge was its usual traffic filled self, last week there was a Service being held in the Bridge Chapel there
The old bridge isn't used, there's a 1930s bridge alongside


Along Thornes Lane, past the Hepworth Gallery, which seemed very busy indeed

Passing under the '99 Arches', of the Leeds - Wakefield - Doncaster - Kings Cross railway
Which has these archways in the piers


I was looking through the arch on the extreme left of this link, towards the right
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1892663

Joining the Denby-Dale TurnPike, by the old Holmfield House car-park

Round onto Thornes Road, & enter the Park via the Stork Lodge Gates (where the Gate-Lodge is now a Café)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/969112
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4266635


Up the No Through Road (to motor vehicles) to the School, where signing on was taking place
The first person I see, was Chris Young (ex National Senior, & Vet CX champion)
I've not seen him for a while, I know him, but know Mick (his brother, who also races CX) better, but Chris said "Hello", & knew my name

Quite a few familiar faces up & down, some whom I also see running
Phil Hinchcliffe (Holmfirth CC), who's ridden the Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross, almost 30 times!
Jough Watson (was one of Bradford Olympics strong-men)
Norah Thackray (stalwart organiser, mum of Richard & Robert, the ex National CX squad brothers

Plus, quite a few from the organising Club
IslaBikes had quite a few on display, presumably Miss Rowntree herself was racing?



It's not the warmest of places, even in Summer, particularly on that side of the Park, but what the heck!!




The field for the Senior/Vet 40 must have been 230 or so, as they were very well strung out, even by the first hairpin (after finish line)
Chris Young leading



Phil Hinchcliffe remounting


A similar story for the Ladies/V50


What did strike me, was the sheer number of teenage girls riding, well, they looked young
Well done YCCA, for promoting it, in that aspect

My (WTC member) friend/sometimes riding partner, Sarah, deserves an honourable mention, as the bike she was going to use was faulty, so she used her old MTB........................................................................ on slicks!!
I hope she finished



Sarah



I'll admit, I didn't stay the full 45 minutes of the Ladies/V50, as it was just too cold, I was shivering uncontrollably at one point - despite being dressed for standing around (4 layers on top, skull cap, gloves, etc....)
Once moving again, & a couple of miles down the road, I was fine, & almost too warm


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Oct 2017)

Still doing the decorating, so grabbed a quick 3 miles into town as the kids decided they wanted crumpets for lunch and we had none. Back on the commute tomorrow. Looks like October will be my lowest mileage month so far this year, the combination of being away from home and decorating has put paid to my regular rides. Managed my metric century though, but still need to get the half in to keep both challenges going


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2017)

After procrastinating most of the day I finally got the knockabout bike out and went for a bit of a ride. Just a local loop: into town, through The Quarry, out on the old canal path to Uffington then Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington, Boreton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home.

It feels a bit more like autumn out there now but was quite pleasant once I'd made myself get out and I enjoyed the ride. The Quarry was quite busy in places so progress was slow and it was the same along the riverside path. The bell got a fair bit of use and is "classy" according to one bloke I passed.

Doing the route this way round meant I had a tailwind or crosswind from Uffington onwards which made the riding nice and easy. I passed a reasonable number of other cyclists - more I think than on some weekends in the summer.

Not being in any kind of a rush I took to the quieter lanes after Berrington, which I had almost to myself until quite near Condover, then the longer hillier way over Lyth Hill which didn't seem as much effort as usual. The descent the other side is usually quite fun but today I got held up by a motorist for a good mile. Shouldn't complain about somebody _not _speeding on this road I suppose.

20.9 miles at 12.5 mph average.





Pleasure cruiser Sabrina passes the imposing premises of Shrewsbury School.





A few people out and about in The Quarry.





Following the path further downstream opposite the Gay Meadow (that was).





At Upton Magna.





The gates of Attingham Park.





New and old bridges at Atcham.





Looking up the drive to Cronkhill.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Oct 2017)

A short and really blustery two miles into town in street clothes, it's really not a lycra / road bike kind of day. A pint or two, then a wind assisted 3 miles back taking a detour through Purwell Meadow to look at some nice cows.
5 miles. Not my longest ride...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Oct 2017)

My legs wouldn't work this morning. So it was a rude shock when Steve E's enthusiasm launched us on the ride to Upton. Jules H, Pete M and John G were waiting despite my legs having delayed our arrival by 2 minutes. The call was Ledbury so it wasn't too surprising to be riding the Castlemorton lanes. John needed to return so headed off after Birtsmorton. The Motorway bridge at Pendock is nearing completion so I was able to wave at Hazel R down on the M50. The climb to Redmarley didn't seem too bad but I was off the back again but eventually regained the peloton after a bit of a descent. Soon we rounded by Donnington. Steve and Jules decided a flurry of speed was the thing on the way into Ledbury so I was off the back again. Pete wasn't bothered so waited.

We met up with the Malvern Cyclesport A group in the cafe. Brian M and Chris S were there. Long time since I've seen either. Nice to catch up. After some nice refreshments we routed by Cutthroat Lane for Petty France. Then at the bottom of the Wyche Steve headed straight up while Jules and I decided Evendine would be a nice change so Pete peeled off from us as he lives near there. The spring at the top was very refreshing and I filled my bottle for a super cup of tea later. Jules and I dropped off on the homeward side and as we bid each other goodbye a shower decided to have a go. So home was I in a jiffy. Nice wee outing in lovely if windy weather. But all good for sure. 41 smiles


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as per...
With Storm Brian in the offing, I decided to set out reasonably early (for me, after my usual stupid o'clock finish from w*rk)
I'd pre-fettled the Trek, fortunately, as I had a front tyre p*ncture from my last ride, and hoped to do the first half of my intended route into a 20-25 MPH headwind, saving the 40-45 MPH gusts for a tailwind home 

The plan kind of worked. It was a struggle across the open fields to Salcey via Great Houghton, though once into the forest, it was a lot easier.
A slight hiccup with Farmer Giles as I rode through a farm. I said 'hello' and got a kind of 'Git orf my larnd' look from him. Turns out that I'd followed what I thought was a bridleway but turned out to be his larnd I had to git orf... After a short conversation, he was OK about it, realising it was my map reading that was dodgy today, and I carried on without a blast of buckshot up my padded shorts 
Roll on the 'Right to Roam' in Northants..
Onwards and upwards, as they say, to Salcey Forest, where the trail was closed in my intended direction. 






No problem though, as it's a circular trail.






I just rode t'other way round to the cafe for an ice cream and a cuppa. 
See how strong the wind was in there? It actually blew the pepper pot over! 

After Salcey, I had some more open field roads to cross, with varying head and side winds gusting ever more strongly. 
Luckily, I was nearing the canal cutting near Blisworth, so pedalling got easier for the homeward leg.







Back home, before the wind got too wild, on just over 33 miles, happy that wearing shorts was the right choice, but glad I wore the knee warmers for the first hour of the ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1240196608


----------



## graham56 (23 Oct 2017)

Passed this memorial on my way to Buitenkaarg this morning




My Dutch isn’t fantastic but I think it comemorates three Dutch resistance fighters who were “ shot down on this farm.”


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2017)

Yesterday's ride today . Yesterday was another Leicester CC forum ride the organiser (me) had plotted a particular hilly route and still people sign up and with the effects of storm Brian it was going to be a tough day on the bike . Out the door at 0745 facing 16 miles into the wind to the meeting point . Just outside Peckleton I spotted a rider in the distance who I recognised as I got nearer I starting sprinting as I passed @Supersuperleeds at speed  .I think he knew I'd blow up and we were soon riding along chatting . Quick detour up a farm drive to regain a velo viewer square .Then over an exposed bit of road feeling the full force of Brian.We were soon at the meeting point to find @tallliman waiting for us .Soon @Chris Doyle arrived who hasn't riden with us before so as introductions were being made in rolled @Lilliburlero . A quick chat and were off heading for the shelter of the hills around Thornton and Markfield as we approach Hill lane which involves a left turn straight onto a steep ramp I warned @Chris Doyle and @Lilliburlero to change down I may have forgot to tell @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman  who may have turned the corner in the wrong gear . Onto the first big climb of Priory lane at bit of a brute I think @Chris Doyle found it tough . Regroup at the top for a rest . Still climbing up Whitcroft lane then finally at bit of relief with some descent and flat along Charley Rd onto the next climb through Oaks in Charnwood upto the Monastery I stuck with @Chris Doyle as the other 3 went in front . After all the climbing we were rewarded with the quick descent down Swannymote road and more flat to Belton ,Tonge and the cafe stop at Breedon on the hill had a couple of stops for lost lights and a gps issue . Were in Beth's Kitchen consuming Bacon rolls and cakes  another lovely cafe found . After the break @tallliman turned for home and I think he have a lovely 7 miles tailwind assisted ride home . Leaving 4 of us to head for Greysich lane a climb that had a lot of discussion leading up to the ride as apparently it's a proper brute . Me and @Supersuperleeds needed it for velo viewer squares . So a few miles of headwind down some lovely lanes at this point @Chris Doyle decided to dodge Greysich and @Lilliburlero decided to guide @Chris Doyle around the climb ( so he also avoided it  ) . @Supersuperleeds went in front while a stopped at the junction to check we had the regroup point sorted . So onto the climb and I had the target of a rider up the road , first thought catch him before the top , hit the steep bit and second thought just get up it !!! It was the brute people had suggested .Another quick dead end road for another square and were soon regrouped as a 4 . Heading back to Market Bosworth and @Lilliburlero got with 2 miles from home but kept with us to get the milage for a metric century in soon after Measham he finally headed home .Leaving 3 of us to complete the rolling terrain back to Market Bosworth . Back to the car park and 52 mile loop done . Well done @Chris Doyle for getting round  he hasn't riden as much as the rest of us and picked a tough first ride . So it's just me and @Supersuperleeds to head home . Slightly tail assisted ride to Ratby were we finally parted company . So back home 80 miles done 5600ft of climbing at 14.8 mph a tough day all round . @Supersuperleeds did over 6100 ft of climbing well done everyone despite the conditions it was a lovely ride in great company and I promise that's the hillest ride I will ever organise honest


----------



## gavgav (23 Oct 2017)

A short ride, after work, in weather that was so mild I only needed a T-shirt and could have got away with shorts, but mistakenly went for trousers and overheated a bit. It was 18c when I left work!!

One of my usual town routes, up to Heathgates, down to the river and along the towpath to The Quarry. Slight moment on the cobbles, under the railway bridge, which were damp and the bike started to slide from underneath me! Avoided falling off just about.

Lots of joggers and dog walkers enjoying the mild evening. Continued through Porthill and Shelton, before heading up through Copthorne, Radbrook, Meole Brace and home.

12.9 miles at 11.9mph avg speed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2017)

An afternoon jaunt today which contained mud, unexpected rain and a puncture. Deja vu?

I was doing an extended version of my Melverley loop and headed out to Condover to start with. I wasn't overly impressed with the standard of driving at the start which included a couple of close passes and a van overtaking me on the slip road off the A49. (which isn't really wide enough for such a manouvre) Then I encountered the mud mentioned above. About 400 yards with a thick layer of the stuff on the road and it was flinging off the tyres in all directions. The newish mudflap did its job and kept the bottom bracket and the drivetrain clean.

Through Exfords Green and on my way to Pontesbury the riding was a little more pleasant, I found myself riding across broken glass at the crossroads with Longden Road as there had been a recent prang. (Didn't pick any glass up fortunately).

I took to the cyclepath between Pontesbury & Minsterley which is more pleasant than mixing it with the fast aggressive drivers who frequent this bit of road. It's also elevated above the road giving a view over the fields and I could see curtains of rain in the direction I was headed. Oh drat. Fortunately I managed to miss the showers for the time being.

The wind was behind me along Horsebridge Road which was nice but the hedges had recently been cut (first of many today), which wasn't. To avoid more mud I went slightly out of my way by staying on the busier roads to Westbury. A nice bus driver held back until it was properly safe to overtake and gave plenty of room when he did.  to Tanat Valley Coaches.

I had a good run without incident through Halfway House, Princes Oak, Melverley, Pentre, and up to Great Ness then turned off my usual route and headed for Grafton & Yeaton, Walford Heath, Merrington and Hadnall. I caused a slight blockage by stopping to take a photo in Yeaton  then climbed up to Merrington where I found my second really muddy lane of the trip which managed to be even worse than the first.

There are usually some nice views over Shrewsbury and towards the hills from here but today there were more curtains of rain sweeping across. This time I didn't manage to miss them and it started to drizzle on the way to Hadnall. Fortunately not too heavily which was just as well as I realised I hadn't swapped my waterproofs over to the small bag.

After Hadnall I was turning back towards the wind and these roads seem to just keep climbing so it wasn't quick progress until about a mile from Upton Magna where I finally had the nice descent off the edge off Haughmond Hill into the village.

The rest of the trip from here was on very familiar roads. About half a mile from Allfield, dropping into the dip I spotted something moving up ahead. It turned out to be another cyclist pushing his bike due to it having a puncture. I offered help and as he didn't have far to go he just asked for the tyre to be pumped up. It took and held pressure and he was on his way in just a few minutes. ( if you see this Leonardo. Hope it lasted the couple of miles).

I took the short route back from here which was fast and quite enjoyable.

50.3 miles today at 14.5 mph average. Nice to see a few other cyclists out and about. The bike has had _another_ clean and a checkover for thorns in the tyres (none found).

I wasn't really thinking about photography today so just a few snaps:











The oak at Prince's Oak.





The plaque by the tree. By my calculations, this Prince of Wales (later George IV) was 44 before he could be bothered to visit his principality.









A couple from Yeaton





The Wrekin from Haughmond Hill. A bit greyer and more drizzly than expected today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Yesterday's ride today . Yesterday was another Leicester CC forum ride the organiser (me) had plotted a particular hilly route and still people sign up and with the effects of storm Brian it was going to be a tough day on the bike . Out the door at 0745 facing 16 miles into the wind to the meeting point . Just outside Peckleton I spotted a rider in the distance who I recognised as I got nearer I starting sprinting as I passed @Supersuperleeds at speed  .I think he knew I'd blow up and we were soon riding along chatting . Quick detour up a farm drive to regain a velo viewer square .Then over an exposed bit of road feeling the full force of Brian.We were soon at the meeting point to find @tallliman waiting for us .Soon @Chris Doyle arrived who hasn't riden with us before so as introductions were being made in rolled @Lilliburlero . At quick chat and were off heading for the shelter of the hills around Thornton and Markfield as we approach Hill lane which involves a left turn straight onto a steep ramp I warned @Chris Doyle and @Lilliburlero to change down I may have forgot to tell @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman  who may have turned the corner in the wrong gear . Onto the first big climb of Priory lane at bit of a brute I think @Chris Doyle found it tough . Regroup at the top for a rest . Still climbing up Whitcroft lane then finally at bit of relief with some descent and flat along Charley Rd onto the next climb through Oaks in Charnwood upto the Monastery I stuck with @Chris Doyle as the other 3 went in front . After all the climbing we were rewarded with the quick descent down Swannymote road and more flat to Belton ,Tonge and the cafe stop at Breedon on the hill have a couple of stops for lost lights and a gps issue . Were in Beth's Kitchen consuming Bacon rolls and cakes  another lovely cafe found . After the break @tallliman turned for home and I think he have a lovely 7 miles tailwind assisted ride home . Leaving 4 of us to head for Greysich lane a climb that had a lot of discussion leading up to the ride as apparently it's a proper brute . Me and @Supersuperleeds needed it for velo viewer squares . So a few miles of headwind down some lovely lanes at this point @Chris Doyle decided to dodge Greysich and @Lilliburlero decided to guide @Chris Doyle around the climb ( so he also avoided it  ) . @Supersuperleeds went in front while a stopped at the junction to check we had the regroup point sorted . So onto the climb and I had the target of a rider up the road , first thought catch him before the top , hit the steep bit and second thought just get up it !!! It was the brute people had suggested .Another quick dead end road for another square and were soon regrouped as a 4 . Heading back to Market Bosworth and @Lilliburlero got with 2 miles from home but kept with us to get the milage for a metric century in soon after Measham he finally headed home .Leaving 3 of us to complete the rolling terrain back to Market Bosworth . Back to the car park and 52 mile loop done . Well done @Chris Doyle for getting round  he hasn't riden as much as the rest of us a picked a tough first ride . So it's just me and @Supersuperleeds to head home . Slightly tail assisted ride to Ratby were we finally parted company . So back home 80 miles done 5600ft of climbing at 14.8 mph a tough day all round . @Supersuperleeds did over 6100 ft of climbing well done everyone despite the conditions it was a lovely ride in great company and I promise that's the hillest ride I will ever organise honest



My legs hurt today.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My legs hurt today.



I did warn it was hilly . Is that the most climbing you've done on a ride ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> I did warn it was hilly . Is that the most climbing you've done on a ride ?


Most feet per mile, but I've done more climbing on longer rides.


----------



## Stonechat (25 Oct 2017)

Went out this morning on the Kona Roadhouse, now the Enigma will be kept back for better weather.

Not that it was bad today, shorts and short sleeve top again today

Did a variation on my Deepcut loop via Addlestone, Ottershaw, Chobham Frimley, Deepcut, Pirbright, Knaphill, Chobham again and return via Chertsey

Quite pleasant though there is still a bit of a wind. Legs a bit stiff so speed not quite up to recent levels

36.10 miles @ 16.6 mph
955 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1246058239

Still got a bit of mudguard rattle on the Kona, will pack out where I think it is with some foam..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Oct 2017)

Out to enjoy the weather this afternoon on a longish loop.

Once agan, unimpressed with some of the driving out there today. I think it may be something to do with the school holidays. A completely unnecessary close pass on the way to Condover, then a MGIF pass from a large van in the village so that he could immediately turn left (where I was going too) and then proceeded to hold me up for the next half mile or so.

Thankfully things were better after that as I carried on through Acton Burnell. The roads had been dry for the whole trip so far, but passing Green Farm near Longnor they'd been moving cattle so it was a bit messy.

Folly Bank was climbed fairly easily and the descent the other side was fun as ever. After Cardington I decided to take an alternative route and headed for Plaish. Lots of caravans at the camp site at Gretton and they've been very fortunate with the weather. Riding through Plaish I suddenly heard a skittering noise behind me and turned to see a collie chasing me down. Honour was satisfied when I stopped and let him have a sniff round.

Next up was Hughley and the road to Harley. I'd expected to have the wind behind me here but it didn't seem to be helping much and I was finding the ride an effort. I took a roundabout route to Cressage, then headed through Eaton Constantine and onwards to Walcot via Bluebell Lane, which sounds pretty but is actually quite a wide road.

From Walcot I turned into the wind and needed to put some more effort in to keep the speed up. Near Withington I stopped to investigate a rubbing noise and found that my rear mudguard had clogged up again with a mix of the cow poo earlier and the sand from round this area - lovely. I didn't used to get this trouble before I got the Voyager Hyper tyres - the 37-622s on this bike come out more like a 40 so they are quite snug anyway. I won't get them in this size again and might swap back to the Marathons for the time being.

I did what I could at the roadside and carried on to Upton Magna and Atcham. I took the Cross Houses route again and had one of the dumbest overtakes I've had in ages. Narrow road, blind crest and a left hand corner and this dimwit comes past with another car coming the other way, realises at the last minute and pulls across into the space I'm occupying. They missed - I wasn't impressed.

By the last few miles I was finding the riding hard work. I saw Leonardo again - puncture fixed and he tells me he now has a small pump.

45.3 miles for the day at 14 mph average. The bike has had yet another clean - the "mud" in the rear guard was really compacted and had to be prised out out in chunks.






At the foot of the Folly Bank climb.





Plaish Hall





View to Wenlock Edge from near Plaish.





Eaton Constantine. I'm not really horticulturally minded but think the flowers are a variety of dog rose.





View to the Wrekin.





What passes for a train round this part of the world.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Oct 2017)

A superb autumn day dawned today. Steve E had spotted the forecast and skived off work to join in. Margaret PR, Jules H and Mrs 26 were in Upton so we convened there. Initial routing was familiar out through Castlemorton and on by Bromsberrow. We turned off the usual run for Much Marcle for Kempley, stopping at St Mary's which dates back to 1130 and has the oldest wooden roof in England http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/st-marys-church-kempley/

Underway again we rode a lane we hadn't used for some years and then took some further under used lanes for Linton and the easy way up onto the ridge. The views either side were superb in the clear air. Not long now for the climb as we dropped away from the ridge to run up the valley to Luxley where a left turn takes us steeply upward onto the upper flanks of May Hill. A slippery descent lead us to the main Gloucester road but we jinked off that as soon as possible to loop behind Huntley and onward to Birdwood and the cafe.

Our comestibles were soon dispatched and off we headed. Jules had a deadline so the pace was pretty brisk. We emerged from the Bulley lanes at Tibberton and were rapidly heading for Hartpury. We dropped to the Hams at Ashleworth. Still the pace was brisk but we knew now that we had Jules' deadline sorted. Steve and I headed for a swift ale in Upton while Jules kept going for home. Margaret had stuff to do so off she went. The ale went down nicely before we two took to the standard run back from Upton. Steve was still riding strongly at the end despite saying he was tired. Strong man is Steve. 71 smiles


----------



## gbb (25 Oct 2017)

If you can stand a bit of moaning ...im at a low ebb on the bike .
Last year was a restart after illness, this year started out quite well but struggled to get the time and mileage in but not too bad. This last 3 months however has seen an increasingly bad back that's left me eternally sore and tired. Early this evening my wife asked are you going out ?
...nah...yes...nah.....
After 15 minutes...im going out 
It's just 15 miles , it took a bit of self flagellation to get there  But enjoyed it...as always, once I get out there.


----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2017)

Had a few days in Norfolk. Stayed at Wroxham Broard. Took the mtb up while the wife borrowed a cross bike, intending to ride around the broads, Bumped into a friend on the Monday and made arrangements to meet for a Wednesday morning ride, Drove down to Wells to meet her, she had a route planned, i was not expecting a 41 mile road ride on the MTB, It was hard pretty windy with a heavy bike knobbly tyres what was i thinking, Got to the finish my legs where like jelly Really enjoyed it great company lovely quiet roads beautiful scenery, What;s not to like.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1246175983


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2017)

Days-off for this week; today, tomorrow

No ride today, was sorting out the spare back bedroom, & waiting to pick daughter up from College
Found a few old magazines, in the bottom of a pile of old paperwork
_Mountain Biking - UK_ 1989, & _Mountain Bike Action_ (US magazine)
I'd kept them, as they both had reviews on the Pace Research RC100



Hope to ride tomorrow

Then, it's Monday/Tuesday off next week
Taking SWMBO, & daughter, to Yeadon Airport, on Monday, for a (circa?) 08:00 flight to Barcelona
So, I'm hoping for a couple of decent days riding


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Oct 2017)

Night ride in the Somerset dark proper along the NCN24 so no light pollution. Dynamo lights really come into their own. How did I get 14 PBs? Must of slipped into a black hole.


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> If you can stand a bit of moaning ...im at a low ebb on the bike .
> Last year was a restart after illness, this year started out quite well but struggled to get the time and mileage in but not too bad. This last 3 months however has seen an increasingly bad back that's left me eternally sore and tired. Early this evening my wife asked are you going out ?
> ...nah...yes...nah.....
> After 15 minutes...im going out
> It's just 15 miles , it took a bit of self flagellation to get there  But enjoyed it...as always, once I get out there.



Well done to you! Hope you can have some more enjoyable rides. Don't forget to take it easy and gradually build up the miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> If you can stand a bit of moaning ...im at a low ebb on the bike .
> Last year was a restart after illness, this year started out quite well but struggled to get the time and mileage in but not too bad. This last 3 months however has seen an increasingly bad back that's left me eternally sore and tired. Early this evening my wife asked are you going out ?
> ...nah...yes...nah.....
> After 15 minutes...im going out
> It's just 15 miles , it took a bit of self flagellation to get there  But enjoyed it...as always, once I get out there.


Always better out than in


----------



## Katherine (26 Oct 2017)

Nice to have a chance for a leisurely daytime ride, so I thought I'd head out for Lymm






where we haven't been to with the club since we categorised the different levels and distances. At 40 miles it's too long for the A and too short for the B. The only bit of the ride that I had to check the route for was between the lanes out of Lymm and back round to Dunham. As soon as I came out of the turning from Deansgreen towards High Legh and Dunham, I realised where I was, which felt good realising how familiar and confident I have become in less than 2 years. I am going to plot an extension of the route to make it a possible winter B ride. 

The River Bollin at Bollin Mill





I can now decide which way I want to go back without checking the map. Yesterday, as it was the middle of a weekday and no problems with traffic, I decided to go through Partington, instead of our usual route past United's training ground which is quiet at weekends but busy with tourists during the week. 


Almost a summer's day yesterday, with a lovely impromptu cafe stop at The Lavender Barn at Dunham sat in the sunshine. The pumpkin cake was delicious.


----------



## Aravis (26 Oct 2017)

Once again, this is _my ride yesterday_...

Another chance to ride away from my home patch. A daughter wanted to go to an open day at Exeter University's Falmouth campus. The deal was that it I drove to half way, I could go for a ride and meet them again at the end of the day.

Whiddon Down, on the A30 between Exeter and Okehampton looked like a good spot, and we arrived there a little after 7am. Having waved off the family and checked things over I set off at 7:20am, down a lane towards the A377 which would take me to Barnstaple. Quite frankly, the first few miles were miserable; narrow, damp, dirty, slippery and uncomfortably busy, and I couldn't wait to get to the main road. A day in Falmouth seemed like a very nice idea indeed.

The A377 is well-known to many, I'm sure. It was still quite murky, the promised sunshine having yet to appear, but the setting is spectacular as it meanders its way for mile after mile. Knowing it was going to be a hilly ride, and heavily back-end loaded, I was doing my best to amble along as easily as possible, whilst feeling pretty apprehensive about what was to come. The road was busy enough, but not uncomfortably so. It's a nice road to have ridden.

Reaching Barnstaple, the weather was starting to look far more cheerful. Note the absence of water-bottles - they're in Falmouth:






Now onto the Tarka trail for the next 10 miles or so. Being half term there were plenty of family cycling groups and plenty of dogs, but mercifully not both combined. The surface was mostly adequate. Whatever the irritations, the glorious views across the estuary more than compensate, and it's definitely another "must do". I diverted briefly to the waterfront at Instow, and I knew I'd really been to the seaside:






Leaving the trail just before Landcross Tunnel I headed cross-country towards Bude. A significant moment as I crossed the river Tamar:






But the biggest highlight during this phase was a farm where the many trees surrounding it were full of starlings - not an available branch to be seen. It would have photographed well, but I feared that stopping would have spooked them, so it's in the memory only. The sound was as impressive as the sight.

My planned route would have taken me to the waterfront in Bude, but I'd been having doubts about that from the start. There seemed to be a lot of hills to go without adding to them, so I took the easy option of the B-road from Kilkhampton to Red Post, reasoning that if I could see the sea then arguably I'd reached the coast:






The wires interfere a bit, but it's over there between the land and the sky.

A benefit of removing the Bude loop was that I'd have more time to divert away from the A-road heading eastwards from Bude, and that was a good call. It was a bit busy and fast - OK in small doses. The loop northwards to Holsworthy Beacon was great, tending to keep to the ridges. And to a railway enthusiast, Halwill Junction is a place of pilgrimage. On the site of the station there is a road named, with surpreme irony, "Beeching Close". Brilliant.

By now the Dartmoor plateau to the south was my constant companion:










The final 20 miles or so were pretty arduous, with especially poor surfaces near the end. The sight of the A30 appearing on my screen was especially welcome. The rendezvous at Whiddon Down worked well, and amazingly, we were back in Gloucester by 8:15.

Here's the final route, 110.64 miles and 6725 ft of climbing (according to RwGPS anyway):






One of the best, but I think I'll always regret not going into Bude.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hope to ride tomorrow
> 
> Then, it's Monday/Tuesday off next week
> Taking SWMBO, & daughter, to Yeadon Airport, on Monday, for a (circa?) 08:00 flight to Barcelona
> So, I'm hoping for a couple of decent days riding


_'Tomorrow'_ being today

I did get out very late morning, but it's not really worthy of a report
Just a trip through Stanley & Lofthouse Gate, towards Leeds

Into Leeds, via Stourton & Hunslet, then up towards Cross Green
Working towards Newsem Green (past the public 'tip' that was there), up to Swillington, 
A loop via Little Preston
Back down Aberford Road (A642), through Oulton, & back to Stanley
Across the river (Calder) & Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, then almost home


I'll see what Monday 30th/Tuesday 31st brings...................


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Oct 2017)

That's a great ride @Aravis ! I can't compete....

Once I'd ridden home from work I decided that it was too good an evening to stay in. I let it get dark and went out on my mountain bike. I only went along the bridleway to Caldecote and Bourn and back, but it was great in a mild, windless evening. One rat and 3 rabbits came close, one rabbit in particular. It decided to run, then stop and sit in front of my wheel..... it was blooming close!






There were a few muddy patches to squelch through, a few big puddles to avoid and no dog walkers.... result!

Not quite 10 miles, but good all the same!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1248080231


----------



## Aravis (26 Oct 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> That's a great ride @Aravis ! I can't compete....


A competition is certainly ain't! I never say much about my speed...


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Oct 2017)

Curtailed due to seat-post clamp failure on the other half's Kona

New seat-post(prob Gusset one as I can get it cheap) will be ordered tomorrow;should be out Sunday instead with a swapped post from the Giant.


----------



## graham56 (27 Oct 2017)

It seems that the North Holland Province authorities want to build a dual carriageway through the flower fields.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5015733, member: 9609"]that is a pretty impressive light - what is it ?[/QUOTE]


It's a Cateye 800.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Oct 2017)

Out for my Friday ride was taking it slightly easier. Just going over roundabout at West End, van did not see me getting checked out now. Bike is bad. Steerer tube snapped.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Out for my Friday ride was taking it slightly easier. Just going over roundabout at West End, van did not see me getting checked out now. Bike is bad. Steerer tube snapped.


 Hope there isn't any serious damage to you. Sorry to hear about the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Out for my Friday ride was taking it slightly easier. Just going over roundabout at West End, van did not see me getting checked out now. Bike is bad. Steerer tube snapped.




So sorry to hear of your accident. I hope you are all right. Take care


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Out for my Friday ride was taking it slightly easier. Just going over roundabout at West End, van did not see me getting checked out now. Bike is bad. Steerer tube snapped.



Ouch - hope everything is OK.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2017)

Lovely conditions out there today so I needed to get out and ride. Not the ride I had in mind though due to looking after a furry fiend.

All well known roads so that there was no navigation to do and I headed out to Condover initially, then Atcham, Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and back via Condover again.

No complaints about the driving today  apart from; where the hell did all that traffic come from? It was like being out at rush hour and there were streams of traffic down lanes I'd usually have pretty much to myself. On the plus side there were quite a few other cyclists out and about too (well, a lot for round here anyway).

I took a little detour through Attingham Park which is always nice and it looked like they were having a bumper day with the number of visitors they had.

After Upton Magna, things quietened down a bit and it was nice to cruise along at speed on the flat. I mentioned the other day about possibly changing the Raleigh back onto Marathons - well, I did and today was the first proper trip out with them. I can feel the extra weight when trying to get up to speed but I don't think they are actually any slower than the Voyager Hypers I've been running for the last year or so. They are also nice and quiet but you do feel every bump in the road.

Today I _didn't_ have a headwind through Eaton Constantine so could enjoy the descent through the village and then onwards to Cressage. Cressage to Acton Burnell is never very quick due to being uphill most of the way (and often against the wind too) but you get a good fast run through Pitchford to make up for that.

32.32 miles today (like that figure ) at 15.4 mph average, making it my quickest ride for a few weeks.

Just a couple of snaps while out today.





Approaching Attingham up the main drive.





The Wrekin from near Acton Burnell





Rosie. The furry fiend stopping me from doing a longer ride today.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Out for my Friday ride was taking it slightly easier. Just going over roundabout at West End, van did not see me getting checked out now. Bike is bad. Steerer tube snapped.



Hope you're OK @Stonechat , the bike is replaceable.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2017)

What a lovely day today. End of October and the sun is shining beautifully. So I just had to fit this one in. Standard loop stuff as time was a tad limited. What to report? Well the bridge over the motorway at Cobb's Cross had lots of workers about today. In all the time I've been this way while the bridge has been closed I've only ever seen one or two. Maybe they are gathering to claim the glory of completion? I do hope it's that - completion that is. Up on Woolridge I slowed to look left and right at the views. Another lovely day for it for sure although the Welsh mountains were a tad hazy. Lots of riders were about on the Hams today so much waving and smiling to be done. This continued all the way to Tunnel Hill. Indeed a "tester" came past in the aero position and said "good afternoon". Nice run around today with a bit of everything I suppose. 44 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Out for my Friday ride was taking it slightly easier. Just going over roundabout at West End, van did not see me getting checked out now. Bike is bad. Steerer tube snapped.


Yikes. Hope you are OK


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Oct 2017)

Our (that is myself and SWMBO) ride today, just under 20 miles in a loop around urban Tyneside.

Unfortunately, my Drift Camera failed to record, for some unknown reason, so, the best I have are rear views, from my Aldi Rearlight / Camera.













The Route



__ BoldonLad
__ 27 Oct 2017






from Boldon Colliery, along quiet road













Boldon Colliery



__ BoldonLad
__ 27 Oct 2017






through Colliery Wood (reclaimed Coal Mine site) on cycle track













Cycle track



__ BoldonLad
__ 27 Oct 2017






skirting Cleadon Village (the "posh" end)













A quiet road



__ BoldonLad
__ 27 Oct 2017






the coast













At the coast



__ BoldonLad
__ 27 Oct 2017
__ 1






the banks of the River Tyne













Riverside cycling



__ BoldonLad
__ 27 Oct 2017






back to the busy bits













Shared Cycle track path



__ BoldonLad
__ 27 Oct 2017






Passing St Paul's Church, Jarrow













Passing St Paul's Jarrow



__ BoldonLad
__ 27 Oct 2017


----------



## gavgav (27 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Out for my Friday ride was taking it slightly easier. Just going over roundabout at West End, van did not see me getting checked out now. Bike is bad. Steerer tube snapped.


Sorry to hear this, hope the damage to you isn’t too bad.


----------



## Katherine (27 Oct 2017)

Hope you are ok, @Stonechat.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Oct 2017)

Bit cold this morning but an enjoyable couple of hours. Out along the Canal towards Clydebank. Over on to Great western road A82 to the Erskine Bridge sliproad. Down the path through the woods to Old Kilpatrick and headed back towards Glasgow on the canal again. Off the canal and along the old railway towards the Clydeside.
Kelvingrove, Kelvin and home.
Would have been a great day to stay out for longer but can't grumble.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Oct 2017)

Thanks for all the well-wishers.

2 broken ribs. Just rest. Also have to go back for Shadow on lung to be investigated.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Thanks for all the well-wishers.
> 
> 2 broken ribs. Just rest. Also have to go back for Shadow on lung to be investigated.



GWS


----------



## robjh (27 Oct 2017)

A delayed report from this Wednesday. The weather was promising to be pretty good for late October, and it being the last week of summer time I set out for what may be one of the last long day rides of the year, from home (near Cambridge) to Melton Mowbray where I could catch an evening train home.
I headed out through St Neots, and along the old A45 (now B645) to Kimbolton where I had café break #1 at 36 miles. Then on to Thrapston, and a look at the Eleanor Cross at Geddington at mile 56. It was all fairly flat to here, but got gradually lumpier as I turned northwards, and positively hilly in the lovely east Leicestershire countryside around Hallaton. Just off the A47 at Tugby, and at mile 76 for me, lies Café Ventoux which bills itself as a cyclists' café, though at 3pm this afternoon I was almost the only one there. Nice pea soup though. By this time there was real warmth in the sun, but the temperature dropped quickly again by the time I left. I looked round the iron age hill fort on Burrough Hill, and descended finally to Melton Mowbray on a slightly roundabout route via Saxby to make it up to 100 miles. Sadly the pie shops had closed by the time I got into Melton, but I found one coffee shop still open, and caught my 18.35 train home. A very good day.

_Geddington, the Eleanor Cross ; signpost to Café Ventoux_








_Tilton-on-the-Hill ; John o'Gaunt disused railway viaduct_







_Burrough Hill - the hill fort, and ridge and furrow in late afternoon light_


----------



## 13 rider (27 Oct 2017)

robjh said:


> A delayed report from this Wednesday. The weather was promising to be pretty good for late October, and it being the last week of summer time I set out for what may be one of the last long day rides of the year, from home (near Cambridge) to Melton Mowbray where I could catch an evening train home.
> I headed out through St Neots, and along the old A45 (now B645) to Kimbolton where I had café break #1 at 36 miles. Then on to Thrapston, and a look at the Eleanor Cross at Geddington at mile 56. It was all fairly flat to here, but got gradually lumpier as I turned northwards, and positively hilly in the lovely east Leicestershire countryside around Hallaton. Just off the A47 at Tugby, and at mile 76 for me, lies Café Ventoux which bills itself as a cyclists' café, though at 3pm this afternoon I was almost the only one there. Nice pea soup though. By this time there was real warmth in the sun, but the temperature dropped quickly again by the time I left. I looked round the iron age hill fort on Burrough Hill, and descended finally to Melton Mowbray on a slightly roundabout route via Saxby to make it up to 100 miles. Sadly the pie shops had closed by the time I got into Melton, but I found one coffee shop still open, and caught my 18.35 train home. A very good day.
> 
> _Geddington, the Eleanor Cross ; signpost to Café Ventoux_
> ...


Some nice rolling Leicestershire terrain there . Down Burrough hill is a nice descent looks a lovely ride. Did you look at the expensive  Boardman bikes in Ventoux


----------



## robjh (27 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Some nice rolling Leicestershire terrain there . Down Burrough hill is a nice descent looks a lovely ride. Did you look at the expensive  Boardman bikes in Ventoux


I had a quick look in the shop - those prices were certainly 'aspirational' 

Never been to Ventoux before - in fact I only found it was there when googling some routes the night before - but I love that east Leicestershire/Rutland area, some good little climbs and great scenery.


----------



## Buck (27 Oct 2017)

I’d not been out since the 30th September until this week as very busy at work and no free weekends but being on holiday this week (Buck Jrs and Mrs Buck all on school holidays) I was keen to end the cycling drought and had ambitiously aimed for three rides this week.

I managed a ride out on Tuesday to blow away the cobwebs with just shy of 17 miles on one of my regular routes https://www.strava.com/activities/1244661649. The strong winds made certain that there were no cobwebs left!

On Wednesday we all went on a family ride around Howden and Derwent reservoirs -a lovely family ride and we even had a little sunshine but it definitely felt autumnal. https://www.strava.com/activities/1246632760

Today the weather looked stunning but it certainly felt chilly first thing so I decided I’d go out for a lunchtime ride. As it was still chilly when I set off I braved the shorts but did wear my new Perfetto (aka Gabba) jacket - great bit of kit and I was just right temperature wise for all of the ride.






I set off through Stonesman’s wood with a quick descent then a short but steep climb into Stocksmoor before heading down through Fulstone and then into New Mill before riding into Honley. Lots of good driving and safe passing on this relatively busy road made it a nice section of the ride.

A double left at the lights had me heading back on myself but this time on the Holmfirth Road and once through the queue of cars in the centre of the village I was heading towards Holme Moss but took the turning for Acre Lane and after a short ramp I was heading up the hill on the opposite side of the valley with great views across to Holme Moss and Digley reservoir.










The climb continued and a right turn took me up the hill and then the descent down past Winscar reservoir. As I crested the hill, for some reason a couple of cyclists set off from a lay-by on the right and then “loitered” in the road almost as though they hadn’t seen me. I had to swerve around them but bit my tongue and carried on.

At Dunford Bridge I took the left turn and up to Carlecotes stopping at the bench at the top for a drink and snack bar and to take in the views. It appeared a bit hazy here as they were burning off the heather across the valley.






Recharged I went through Millhouse Green and to Penistone lights. They’d recently resurfaced a good part of the road so it was a smooth ride until I got within a few hundred yards of the lights where the road was still planed with exposed ironworks. The guy in the Defender followed me all the way to the lights and didn’t try and overtake which was great and deserved a wave of thanks as I turned left up the hill past Penistone grammar school.

A headwind up Horn Lane made it harder work before taking the road home up Broadstone. I decided to go down Piper Wells which had also recently been resurfaced but again the last section was still unsurfaced and was a little treacherous even at low speed.

A final push on and then down into the village, passing my second to last junction in the village itself (not a busy road) when an old man in his car just pulled out of the junction across my path. Luckily low speed and my sixth sense meant I could go around the back of him but not before a shout and arm wave at him -the last I saw was his wife cringing then telling him off for this. I was safely home a couple of minutes later.

27.7 miles and 2283ft of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/1249060947


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Thanks for all the well-wishers.
> 
> 2 broken ribs. Just rest. Also have to go back for Shadow on lung to be investigated.


Hope you fix quickly.


----------



## johnnyb47 (27 Oct 2017)

A pleasant ride out tonight. It was a bit cool but the roads were deserted and the sky was clear with some amazing views of the stars above. The best thing though, was seeing a barn owl fly right in front of me. It then flew adjacent to me in the field and no more than 20 feet away. After a day of computers and paperwork at work, it was really nice to get back to nature and unwind seeing the world in its true light :-) :-)


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Oct 2017)

That's bad news @Stonechat . I hope the ribs don't give you too much grief.
Get well soon!


----------



## delb0y (28 Oct 2017)

Day of jobs to do today, so I nipped out before dawn for a quick hour or so. In fact I did exactly the same ride as last week as I'm determined to nail the various hills that have beaten me this year, and I wasn't happy with last week's score draw against Portway. The good news is that this morning I sailed (*) up it. Well chuffed.  I also hit 42.5 mph coming down Horsepools hill. Which was scary and about as fast as I care to go, can go, or ever have gone. But it just felt right to give it a go this morning. So an excellent ride.

(*) Well, when I say sailed...


----------



## delb0y (28 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Thanks for all the well-wishers.
> 
> 2 broken ribs. Just rest. Also have to go back for Shadow on lung to be investigated.



Hope you mend quick and that the shadow is nothing untoward. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Oct 2017)

This time last week I was riding round a balmy Menorca, today was slightly different! We were dressed up head to toe for our first tandem ride in 3 weeks. Just a trip out to Waresley GC. On the way we saw a cracking buzzard just above us and a few sheep and cows.
26 miles, a nice tailwind on the way home






https://www.strava.com/activities/1250213074

Next stop, the Olympic velodrome for a bit of 6 day fun!


----------



## Mike_P (28 Oct 2017)

What is about getting a bike security marked? Got visited by the Collarbone Devil on the way home when I got the road bike marked at Easter and finally got the Hybrid marked today only to get visited by the puncture fairy on the way home For the record a very unmassive 4.9 miles (before it was bike push home time) with 339ft of the uphill stuff including one nasty that nearly constantly varies between flat and 18 percent and I can never work out what is/are the best gears for it


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Oct 2017)

I met Andy G as arranged in Ludlow. Time for a ride through the Shropshire hills to Montgomery. As we looped over the racecourse and on for Craven Arms we had some lovely sunshine. By the time we had climbed up and up by Edgton the grey stuff was moving in and the temperature was dropping. We cracked on over Plowden for Asterton where we admired the climb - 25% over 1 km. Our route didn't go over that today. Instead we took to the gorgeous beech woods above the River Onny. Superb sight in their green, yellow, gold and brown autumnal livery. Our route followed the border of England with Wales for quite a way. We dipped in and out of each a few times. The westerly wind had been rising so when we eventually turned at Chirbury for Montgomery we rode into the teeth of it. Now that was tough.

Our chosen cafe provided plenty of tea with our baked spuds and beans. Just the antidote for that head wind. We took to a long climb to Bishop's Moat to drop away to Clun. Then followed another tough climb before we could run along a super valley of the River Redlake. We grabbed another valley, this time of the Teme before the final climb through the Mortimer Forest and a drop back to Ludlow.

What a good ride out through the hills of Shropshire. The weather was a tad windier, greyer and colder than we'd thought would be the case but we did get some snatches of sun. Overall it was a lovely ride in the autumnal lanes. 71 smiles


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2017)

A bit late, as usual, but here's last Thursdays ride..

I had the chance, on my day off, for a decent length ride, and I ride I had to do!! .. I'd txt a mate with a suggested route, but he said he wanted to visit Gorilla bikes' new(ish) shop in Oundle. Sounded good to me, though their high end custom build bikes are beyond my budget 
Still, a quid for a decent coffee made it worth the 25 mile ride there  






They do do some very pretty frames there!






Custom built bog roll holders as well...

Sadly, there was nowhere to park or secure our bikes at or in the shop as, according to the owner, 'Not many people actually ride to the shop'!! 

Still, at least we did.. Funny old world, this cycling thing..






Fortunately, I managed to chain my bike up close by.. 

The highlight of the ride was, along a single track lane, when a bird of prey, standing in the road and consuming its meal, saw us approaching and decide to leave.. It took off and flew at ground level, for a few hundred yards, about 10 feet in front of me before swerving left and skywards! 
It was one of those rare moments that I wished I'd had my video running 

With no cafe stops apart from the Gorilla shop, we aimed home on almost the same route, with a few diversions.







Home, with a Guinness for sustenance, on just under 66 miles.
My reason a ride of exactly 65 miles? It was the day before my 65th birthday..

https://www.strava.com/activities/1247808047


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Oct 2017)

Until today we were Boris bike virgins.
She's now got the 6 day bug and wants to get in there herself 




But not before she drops her palmares off at a prospective employer 




Once she's cleaned up in cycling she's off to play in the Premiership 




She'll get right to the top too...




But she might just be due for an early bath!





More smiles than miles!


----------



## Jon George (29 Oct 2017)

Whilst at Essex University at the beginning of the '80s, as a Suffolk boi I was pleased to see the film Akenfield - a film by the late Peter Hall set in Suffolk and with parts played by locals. I recently acquired a DVD of this for my birthday and decided to track down as many of the locations as I could using pedal power.
And today seemed perfect!
This at Charsfield (where Ronald Blythe, the author of the book and 'vicar' in the film lived/lives)






And this, a little way up the road, inside of Hoo Church - a more tranquil and wonderfully 'still' and peaceful place I doubt you could ever find.






I also sneaked in a point for the 50km challenge and am now off down the pub!


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Oct 2017)

Yesterdays intended ride was delayed until the more windy and wet weather of today due to DIY commitments, and I needed to get my metric half challenge ride done. I've just signed up to Veloviewer too, and noticed a missing square within a few miles of my front door which would take me from 7x7 to 10x10, so that defined the start of the route.
Off to Wentworth estate then, past the sign which said no cycling clubs or cycling groups which I ignored as I was neither, and that bagged me the missing square. A very nice couple of miles through the golf club/estate too, which unfortunately dumped me onto the A30. I did a few miles along there, passing this (I had to turn back and get the photo as I'm sure there's a thread for these things here somewhere..)





Pretty sure there's a similar one in Egham which I'll have to track down.
Onwards to Sunningdale, then Ascot, pausing at the McLaren garage as they had this rather nice bit of history in the window, a 1993 MP4-8 from 1993, Ford V8 and 640bhp, lovely looking car




Back home via North Ascot for another square (I get the feeling this is going to become slightly obsessive..) and my plan of a return through the park was thwarted as Red Bull were doing something, so I extended the ride home via Chobham.
42.2 miles done. Metric century and half century challenges still alive for 2017, and a few Eddingtons in the bag too.


----------



## BoldonLad (29 Oct 2017)

The end of BST, so, first light morning, out for a gentle 11 mile circuit, Boldon -> Jarrow -> Washington -> Boldon, with SWMBO, mostly on cycle lanes / tracks.













Map



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






Toward Fellgate metro station, on cycle track













Cycle track to Fellgate Metro



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






A short road section













Jarrow



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






then into the upmarket(?) part of Jarrow, with a cycle lane:













Jarrow, York Avenue



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






along the old Bowes Railway cycle route:













Cycle track, was Bowes Railway



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






head for Washington, on shared path













Shared Path - Wardley



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






then more scenic shared path













Cycle track, Washington



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






into Washington













Washington



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






past Washington / Usworth













Cycle track - Washington, Usworth



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






and some very new cycling provision













Cycle Track, Washington



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






now, past the Nissan works, although, you cannot see it!













Cycle Track - Washington, Nissan



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






and, back toward Boldon Colliery, on a former railway line













Cycle track, Boldon



__ BoldonLad
__ 29 Oct 2017






Only weakness of this circuit, no coffee and cake stop!

If the TV is abysmal, you can re-live our excitement https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjGYRauW7lm3CafTdX5oRtzKcEZ8qXU_X


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Oct 2017)

A lovely day in North Yorkshire, definitely colder so the first time out in longs and shoe covers. Really struggled in the wind but still a fab ride.


----------



## gbb (29 Oct 2017)

Do you want to go out before dinner ? My wife asked. This is not a question...this is a request I gather 
I usually ride early / late afternoon but no problem eh.
Now I remember why I don't like pre dinner rides, back roads were busy with all sorts of traffic, too much, too fast, some too close.. ...one bunch of pedestrians on a back road , 4 abreast covering 80% of it, I eased up and slid past but still (unintentionally) scared one of the women witless, I guess the wind prevented them hearing anything at all. I put a hand up in apology but I suspect all cyclists are now t0ssers in their eyes...meh, should have used a bit of awareness then meducks.
Good ride somewhat marred by poor judgement of plenty of folk, even myself a little perhaps 

19 miles, very windy in places but bright.


----------



## Dark46 (29 Oct 2017)

Well it's a long time since I've been out for a ride with KCC. Today's ride was completely accidental as I forgot to put watch back an hour and thought that I had left the house at 10. In some ways I wish it was lol. Today's ride was up Frocester Hill oh god.

Well after the shock of me turning up we set off via Haresfield and Stonehouse. 

I must say at this point today marked alot of firsts. Its was the first ride on the new bike, garmin,leg warmers, arm warmers and overshoes. 

The bike certainty made me look better than I am at the moment as I have a cold and wasn't really planning on a long ride. Plus I've not been out since May this year due to personal reasons. 

Anyway back to the ride , the bike felt really great there is not much I have to think about adjusting as it felt great all ride. My legs didn't though. Through Stonehouse we headed towards Frocester and you can the it looming in the background. The bike was so comfortable and responsive and was and is a real joy to ride. While I was stopped I was looking at my Garmin and realised the auto pause was not set. There was no way at that point my average speed was 9.9mph.

Getting to the bottom of Frocester I could feel my chest so stopped part of the way up. There was no way I was pushing too hard today. I thought @Donger Was coming back down but didn't haha. But @Frazzle did with others so I followed them down what bit I had gone up. As per usual my chain came off part way down, Yes I hold my hands up my fault as was duly point out at the bottom. Its happened in both my road bikes and the common denominator is ME.

From the bottom after everyone was together as some people don't like descending we headed to Cam and then across the A38 to go through the lane to get to Berkeley where we were stopping for coffee and cake.

I had a large latte and a slice of Halloween cake which went down very well.

From here it was back the way we came back to the A38 and back home to Gloucester . 

When I got back to the starting point my Garmin read 38.4 miles. I thought bigger I have to do 40 as it's over 37.5. So in the end I got 40.4 which I'm really happy with, and my legs don't feel as bad as I expected.

So now I've got out I just need to make sure I'm out on a regular basis.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Oct 2017)

Mercia CC medium club ride today , shoulder hurting after 35 miles but a damn site better than it was.
Fairly sedate pace but probably just right to get back into the swing of things .
https://www.strava.com/activities/1252235953


----------



## stumpy66 (29 Oct 2017)




----------



## johnnyb47 (29 Oct 2017)

What a brilliant thread this is. I've only just noticed it a few days back ,and it's a fantastic thread to motivate cyclists to get out on there bikes by reading this. 
Today I managed a 28 mile ride which is a miracle after one to many Guinness,s last night down the pub with my mates :-) :-)


----------



## Biff600 (29 Oct 2017)

The first time I've used the bike in a week as I've been away in Vegas.........Skeg-Vegas !!!

When I set out I thought I'd have a back wind on the return leg, how wrong was I ??

18 miles of headwind instead. 

Regardless I knocked out 40 miles in 2 hrs 20mins, the first 10 miles in exactly 30 minutes !!


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Oct 2017)

Light winds and sunshine for once, though it was only 7C when I set out. Only 43 miles but I was knackered at the end - it must have been the cold. 
Beautiful autumn colours everywhere, but too cold to stop for many photos. It isn't just deciduous trees which provide colour, I love the contrast between the yellow grasses and the brown bracken. 

From the summit of the Berrybush, looking north east down Altrieve Lake. 





In Ettrickdale


----------



## Mrs M (29 Oct 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Out for my Friday ride was taking it slightly easier. Just going over roundabout at West End, van did not see me getting checked out now. Bike is bad. Steerer tube snapped.


Best wishes 
xx


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Oct 2017)

Once home from the big city I took my mountain bike out for a spin. Across the fields to Caldecote, then on to Kingston to join the Wimpole way. It was blooming cold up on the top of the ridge, my feet were particularly cool.
I flew down the hill to the farm, almost reaching 33mph, then got stuck behind a tractor and trailer. Bloody farmers!
There were plenty of people in the park. I did a loop around the far field before coming back. 
After taking the following photo my phone died with half a battery. If you look at the trees they're all a bit odd. Not sure what happened there...




I then stopped at the far end of the field for a quick pee, away from people. Then I rejoined the carriage drive. The sun was back out so I reached for my glasses..... no glasses! I doubled back, they must have fallen off while having a wee. They felt dry, but I put them in my pocket!

Back up the hill and down the farm track into Eversden, then Kingston and rejoin the Bridleway in Caldecote. Coming back I saw a flock of 10 fieldfare, my first of the winter.

Once I was home I was happy that the bike was cleanish and dry. Then I found the dogshit all over the front tyre.....

A ride of mixed fortune!









Just short of 20 miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1252445325


----------



## Glow worm (29 Oct 2017)

GWS @Stonechat - sounds horrible and I hope you'll be back in the saddle v soon.

Today's ride here just a 16 miler out on the fen toward Wicken Fen and along the Lodes Way cycle route.






A tiny shower brought about a nice rainbow as I went through Burwell Fen.






A bit further along.

Stopped at Tubney Fen to see the starlings come in to roost but only about 50 turned up. Last Monday it was well over 10,000. A passing marsh harrier made up for the disappointment. Headed home in the twilight with freezing hands telling me it's time to dig out the gloves once again.


----------



## Donger (29 Oct 2017)

This was to be the profile of today's club ride! :





(Frocester Hill, on the Cotswold edge, South of Stroud in case you were wondering).

It is my very favourite hill around here, though there is, I suspect, more than a touch of masochism to that. There are some nice bends, and you get great views of the River Severn down below you, and the Forest of Dean and the Welsh hills in the distance. I always find that rewards you for all the pain. Sometimes a view can make it all worthwhile, and this is one of those hills. I have failed on smaller, less steep hills than this one, yet somehow I have never failed to get up this in one go, despite it being over a mile long. (Don't tell anyone, but I did once get overtaken by a jogger half way up this one though!). Today I held up the traffic a bit, and I could feel the searing resentment of half a dozen drivers burning through the back of my head as I winched myself up one of the tougher bits at just under 4 mph!

As I had promised Mrs Donger that I'd be home by 11:30 at the latest, I decided to stick with the club ride until the pointy bit on the profile (Coaley Peak, at the top of Frocester Hill) and then turn for home. As I got to the top, I said my goodbyes and turned left along the ridge, eventually dropping down from Selsley Common into Selsley, then up and over to Middleyard before returning to Frocester and then heading for the A38, going hell for leather to arrive home at 11:29. Never in doubt!

Great to see @Dark46 back in the fold today, on his new Green Machine. Shame we seem to have miscommunicated though. I'd have dropped straight back down Frocester Hill and headed home with him if I'd known he had stalled. I thought someone said a few were riding around the hill instead of going up it, so I thought I was one of the last three to finish the climb. That's another 29.1 miles towards my target. Nice sunshine and warm enough today for shorts and short-sleeved jersey. I wonder how many more rides we'll have like that this year?

Cheers everyone. Donger.


----------



## delb0y (29 Oct 2017)

Nice one Donger - I've never had a go at Frocester as it looks too daunting. Come down it many a time, though, but those few hairpins just at (what would be) the fast bits means one has to be on the brakes a fair bit.

Got up early to watch the MotoGP and then, taking advantage of the extra hour, did a gentle 37-ish (the Garmin locked up so I don't know for sure) around Tibberton, Kents Green, Upleadon, Hartbury, Tirley, Wainlodes, Churchdown to visit my folks, and back through town to home. Really enjoyed it, as I didn't feel guilty at avoiding the hills as I did Portwayyesterday. It was great that the first half was against a stiff breeze, too, which meant coming home was easy.

And then Gloucester beat Bath at the Rec'. Days don't get much better than this!


----------



## Jon George (29 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> What a brilliant thread this is. I've only just noticed it a few days back ,and it's a fantastic thread to motivate cyclists to get out on there bikes by reading this.
> Today I managed a 28 mile ride which is a miracle after one to many Guinness,s last night down the pub with my mates :-) :-)


Welcome to the club. I have to warn you, it's addictive!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2017)

Buck said:


> At Dunford Bridge I took the left turn and up to Carlecotes stopping at the bench at the top for a drink and snack bar and to take in the views. It appeared a bit hazy here as they were burning off the heather across the valley.
> 
> View attachment 380548



They were still burning off, up that direction yesterday, as I could see it from the top floor at work (Pinderfields General Hospital), on the northern side of Wakefield

(can generally see the turbines, & the blades turning from there)


----------



## Mike_P (29 Oct 2017)

24 miles and 1618 ft f climbing was the plan - a rerun on the road bike of a route done on the hybrid back in April. However as I headed north west





the couple of leaning trees were like me getting a buffering from the wind such that I managed my second slowest time along its 4/5th of a mile.
Heading down towards Hampsthwaite, the original destination was on the ridgeline




while at the entrance of the village is a pretty magnificent tree




which I suspect will not looking like this much longer especially with tonights frost. Opted to turn right rather than left so abandoning copying the Hybrid route and opted instead to plod up Clint Bank




where once again I got muddled up with the gears - must keep on repeating the left lever is the rear set, the right lever is the front set.
At the top turned east onto the route of NCN67 and completely forgot when stopping at the only gate on this section to change the gears. The uphill stretch that followed was a no go in the gears I had set.




Reset them to something more suitable but only after the chain had decided it to jump off.
Rest of ride pretty uneventful, albeit these two culprits brought me to a grinding halt twice







Followed NCN67 to the car park next to Asdas in Harrogate where upon I took to the roads - NCN67 itself goes straight through Asdas car park!

Route was clockwise - 13 miles and 877ft of going upwards


----------



## Donger (29 Oct 2017)

delb0y said:


> Nice one Donger - I've never had a go at Frocester as it looks too daunting. Come down it many a time, though, but those few hairpins just at (what would be) the fast bits means one has to be on the brakes a fair bit.



Percepton is a funny thing. I must have done Frocester Hill 8 or 10 times over the years, and although I always think I'm going to give up and put a foot down on the first right hander, I never have..... so far. And yet I've never even contemplated doing the Portway, as it just looks impossible .... and there you go beating it twice in a week, but never taking on Frocester! I guess I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and have a go at the Portway some time soon. I can certainly recommend Frocester Hill. Just keep gritting your teeth until you get around the first S bend and it eases off just enough for you to know you are going to make it. When you get to the top, hang a left at the crossroads and nip along to Coaley Peak viewpoint .... makes it all worthwhile (specially if the ice cream van is there).


----------



## Dark46 (29 Oct 2017)

Donger said:


> Percepton is a funny thing. I must have done Frocester Hill 8 or 10 times over the years, and although I always think I'm going to give up and put a foot down on the first right hander, I never have..... so far. And yet I've never even contemplated doing the Portway, as it just looks impossible .... and there you go beating it twice in a week, but never taking on Frocester! I guess I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and have a go at the Portway some time soon.



Nothing wrong with going down Portway lol


----------



## Donger (29 Oct 2017)

Dark46 said:


> Nothing wrong with going down Portway lol


Coming from someone I once saw descending Upton Hill at over 50mph with his chain hanging off, (and who generally descends like a meteorite), forgive me if I don't follow your recommendation! I think I'd rather launch myself off the 90 metre ski jump at Garmisch Partenkirchen in a shopping trolley than ever descend the Portway on my current bike....... Maybe when my birthday comes around and I get to ride my new one (with discs) I _might_ just try it.


----------



## stumpy66 (29 Oct 2017)

Mr Celine said:


> Light winds and sunshine for once, though it was only 7C when I set out. Only 43 miles but I was knackered at the end - it must have been the cold.
> Beautiful autumn colours everywhere, but too cold to stop for many photos. It isn't just deciduous trees which provide colour, I love the contrast between the yellow grasses and the brown bracken.
> 
> From the summit of the Berrybush, looking north east down Altrieve Lake.
> ...


Great cycling down there


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Oct 2017)

Stupendously difficult 100km Audax. I’m a newbie (1 year in) and this is the first ride I nearly blobbed on. I think I got to the Arrivée with 4 minutes in hand. Silly headwind on the longest, steepest, second section. Ridiculous ride. Type 2 fun. Maybe.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2017)

8 miles on the Trek 600 in breezy sunshine, a good contrast to yesterdays snow and grey, a day for the turbo.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Oct 2017)

I've been a bit lethargic and slow today but eventually dragged myself out for a ride after lunch without any real idea of where I wanted to go.

In the end I decided to head south to Cardington with the intention of doing a loop of about 30 miles but found it surprisingly hard going in the cold air and against a bit of a headwind. The climb up Folly Bank was on a carpet of hedge cuttings as there was a tractor with cutter working its way up the hill.

At the top of Folly Bank I decided on a whim to turn left and carry on climbing to Yell Bank where there were some great views from the top. I chatted with a couple of other cyclists at the viewpoint then carried on, and again on a whim, headed for Church Preen. On the way a pickup went past in the opposite direction followed shortly after by a small terrier going like the clappers trying to catch up.

I also encountered a couple on a car who were looking for directions to Church Preen. I pointed them the right way but they carried on straight through the village. I think they may have been expecting somewhere bigger.

I had to change my route here as the lane I was going to take was closed, so headed down the hill to the school and took the road to Kenley then Acton Burnell and back via Condover and Lyth Hill.

27.7 miles today at a more leisurely than usual 13.2 mph average.





From near the summit of Yell Bank looking towards Cardington, Wenlock Edge and the Clee hills.





From the viewpoint looking towards Shrewsbury.





How about this for getting away from it all? Farm near Church Preen.


----------



## gavroche (30 Oct 2017)

Today I took my Specialized Allez for a short 12 miles and rediscovered what a great bike it is as I tend to favour my two other bikes, being newer. On the other hand, thinking it was colder than I thought, I was overdressed and started to overheat which made my ride harder.


----------



## gavgav (30 Oct 2017)

Busy weekends in October have meant not much chance to get out for long rides and so needed to get out for a spin after work tonight, despite the dark nights having properly arrived. 

First note was how, in the space of a week we’ve gone from balmy warm evenings to a proper winter feeling evening, and 4 layers needed.

One of my usual Town based routes, through Reabrook, up to Heathgates, then Castlefields and along the River Towpath into The Quarry. The clocks changing appears to have passed 90% of Shrewsbury people by, judging by the number of people without any reflectives, lights, or torches, either on themselves or their errant dogs running around. Wake up people and be seen!!

Continued, having just about avoided a collision with a dog, into Porthill, Copthorne, Radbrook, Nobold and Meole Brace, where I had to plough through hedge cuttings that were strewn all over the road.

No punctures have appeared so far.

11.3 miles


----------



## screenman (30 Oct 2017)

18 miles off road all done quite hard, that was after a 2k swim this morning, this old guy is resting now.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Oct 2017)

My group ride on Sunday was car assisted, so I left the bike in the car for another car assisted ride today.

Plan was to drive to Consett in County Durham to do an out and back along the C2C track to Parkhead Station.

Time was I would have been wary of leaving the car in Consett, but they have a tidy looking retail park now.

Also handy to get some cash from the hole in the wall machine, card payments are not the norm where I'm going.





Next pic is at the mineral wagon junction of two NCN paths, straight on for me.





The path is flat/slightly uphill heading west, apart from one or two sharp ramps where they buried the railway line tunnel and laid the path over the top.





There's a few tracks/rights of way crossing the path, mostly used by farmers.

This gate is new, marked 'Charlotte's gate 2017' and 'Palmer's Bridge'.






Not many trees this far up, so this stand is always a welcome sight.






The last few miles to Parkhead is exposed, but no trees means no roots, so the path is fairly smooth.

My destination is just visible on the horizon, it's only a couple of miles but looks further.






Arrival at Parkhead Station.

Fortunately, it's still open although a sign inside tells me they are moving to weekends only from next weekend.






A coffee and a toastie, followed by a chat with the proprietor.

She's been running the place for 17 years and was very friendly today, but she can blow a bit hot and cold.

I mentioned the, er, 'mixed' reviews online, and was told that one cyclist who used to use the place all the time has taken against it.

Two sides - or more - to that story, no doubt.

My food and drink was good, and I was told to knock on the door if I was passing when the place is shut, or ring in advance and they would put the kettle on.

Can't say fairer than that.






Time to head back, to use a John Wayne line, I'm burning daylight by now and it's getting chilly.

Nearly all a gentle decline, so I'm back at the car in about 45 minutes.

A round trip of 20 miles and some useful winter refreshment intelligence gained.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2017)

63 miles the journey, Kineton the destination, the ride that took me over, 4000 miles for the year. Last year I did an extended ride to Kineton but never finished it, I had a bad reaction to a wasp sting and finished the ride in an ambulance. I set out this morning to complete that route. I followed my usual route out through Baginton, Long Itchinton and Harbury, but didn't use the farm road, instead I turned through Bishops Itchinton, Knightcote and Gaydon then into Kineton. On the way back I followed my usual route though Lighthorn and down the gated road to Chesterton then turned and rode past the windmill and Harbury then turned onto the Welsh road to ride through Offchurch, where last year’s ride ended, and Cubington then turned through Bubinhall and picked up a regular route home through Ryton and Wolston to come into Coventry past the old Speedway Stadium. A lovely day for a bike ride, cold but sunny and only a light breeze, a very enjoyable mornings cycling.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/18747496


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Oct 2017)

A brief ride today on the Brompton, collecting ingredients for my Xmas cake making plans on Friday. All fitted nicely in the S-Bag, just need to resist munching through all the peel and nuts before I cook the cake
6 miles in what turned out to be glouriosly warm weather.
Bit more chilly on my 10 miles in to work tonight.


----------



## Lonestar (30 Oct 2017)

Testrun on the Triban 500 which I bought a couple of months back but haven't really touched.

It has a solid tyre on the rear which was a bugger to get on but I remembered the tyre lever from my Greentyre days and managed to get it on.About as tough as getting a Marathon Plus on.Tourniqueted (is that a word?) the tyre with two old inner tubes and prised the tyre on.

Bit rough at the start as I did two circuits round Leytonstone after fitting temporary lights which did their job well.Got used to the bike very quickly and the riding of the rear tyre and also the front tyre which had the original fitted wheel and cheap bald tyre.Had to adjust the seatpost as it felt too low.Even on my first trip on it yet another pedestrian stepped into the road in front of me but I wasn't going too fast.Was worried a bit about the brakes as I'm more used to riding bullhorn handlebars on the fixies as opposed to drops.

It's now fitted on the Turbo Trainer and after five months the Audax has been released from it's Turbo Trainer prison.The Audax needs a bit of servicing now and a checking over.

Actually on the unlit path...although I had a front light it didn't throw out a straight beam but mainly scattered, although it was bright flashing and the pedestrian coming the other way could obviously see me.The only warning I really had he was there was because I could see his lit cigarette.

+UPDATE 1st ride on turbo wasn't brilliant but I tinkered and tightened the resistance and it made the second ride much more enjoyable and consistent with the solid tyre...Meant to check the tyre and will do.(Tyre is fine after 1hrs use on turbo trainer.)

With the previous trainer tyres they tend to shed little bits of rubber and the inner tube goes down as well meaning it's half flat generally...also it slips if sweat gets on the tyre...Fixed that by putting a towel on the seat.Wasn't so sure the solid tyre was going to work but seems ok so far.
Made 408 miles in October a record on it but as I was leave for two weeks accounted for the added mileage with less commutes.Forgot to put the fans on tonight but it wasn't too bad.I always seem to forget something.


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2017)

As it is my birthday today , I treated myself to a 20 windy miles ride with my stepson this morning. Feel good now.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Oct 2017)

gavroche said:


> As it is my birthday today , I treated myself to a 20 windy miles ride with my stepson this morning. Feel good now.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## s7ephanie (31 Oct 2017)

20 miles very windy, but i found a lovely lake to stop for a few minutes
https://photos.app.goo.gl/PLcTdzmCoEXumUMC2


----------



## hondated (31 Oct 2017)

delb0y said:


> Today I thought I'd have a bash at a 150k Audax. I figured I'd managed an Imperial 100 last month so I ought to be able manage this.
> 
> It turned into a bit of a mental and physical battle with me wondering why the hell I do this?
> 
> ...


Well done better man than me Derek.


----------



## johnnyb47 (31 Oct 2017)

gavroche said:


> As it is my birthday today , I treated myself to a 20 windy miles ride with my stepson this morning. Feel good now.


Happy Birthday Gav and many happy returns buddy :-)


----------



## johnnyb47 (31 Oct 2017)

gavroche said:


> As it is my birthday today , I treated myself to a 20 windy miles ride with my stepson this morning. Feel good now.


Happy Birthday Gav and many happy returns buddy :-)


----------



## Threevok (31 Oct 2017)

HB Gav


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Happy Birthday Gav and many happy returns buddy :-)


Many thanks ( twice).


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> HB Gav


Thank you.


----------



## gavroche (31 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Happy Birthday.


Thank you.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _'Tomorrow'_ being today
> I did get out very late morning, but it's not really worthy of a report
> 
> I'll see what Monday 30th/Tuesday 31st brings...................




No ride, as wife and daughter should have been away for the week, but a family medical crisis altered plans immensely
So it was a few drives out both days
Holmfirth. etc.... yesterday
Halifax today

There are photos


----------



## hondated (31 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5018838, member: 9609"]Beautiful morning to be out, but that change in wind direction fair dropped the temperature
View attachment 380838

Nice autumn colours

View attachment 380839



View attachment 380840

hard going into a big northerly

View attachment 380841
[/QUOTE]
User9609 just got to say total respect to you as you prove it really isn't about getting a flash bike etc but actually getting out there and riding Ted


----------



## Basil.B (1 Nov 2017)

Beautiful sunny morning today, couldn't resist going out.
27 miles in the Oxfordshire countryside.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Nov 2017)

Beautiful weather today, so off i went on my usual route. 15 miles done, lots of sun, and pheasants . I wish every day was like this. It was more like a spring day than winter.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Nov 2017)

Another superb autumnal day. John B and Jules H were at Newland so we took to the run along the Leigh brook to climb for Acton Green. John hadn't done the Evesbatch descent for ages so we went that way. Then we took the traditional lane for Burley Gate. At Ocle Pychard John headed home as he had house maintenance stuff to supervise. Jules and I went by Black Hole Lane for Lugwardine. Not long after we rolled into the Lucksall cafe. But it was closed for the season. Plan B was the New Inn at Fownhope and that worked very well. What a lovely welcome we got. Fownhope is new to Jules and he was impressed with this village.

We took the easy way out of Fownhope for Woolhope. I hadn't been this way for quite some time. It's just magnificent with the autumn colours on the trees and the upslope is quite gentle too. Beyond Woolhope we climbed in steps to the transmitter mast on the ridge before dropping on another very underused lane. The views from this were just wondrous with May Hill dominating the scene. It was necessary to climb over the ridge again but worth it. The drop to Much Marcle is quite fast. From there we took the standard run back around the southern flanks of the Hills and the Castlemorton lanes. What a super day. Sunshine, no wind and lovely scenic lanes and hills with good company. What's not to like? 64 smiles.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Nov 2017)

decided to ride out to meet a friend for dinner. We ended up turning it into a little circuit of my previous commuting route and notched up 10miles in the dark. I miss cycling home in the dark. Theres something so beautiful about it.


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2017)

The chance to get a November point in the 50km challenge in superb weather was too much to resist, today. Sod work!

I went out to the north of Ipswich on Patsy #1 The Carbon. A great ride, but I'm a little concerned that either I've lost some stamina, or I'm getting my food intake wrong, because I don't half feel worn-out. Ho-hum, I'll sort it out. Anyway, some pics:-

This usual front garden at Barham.





The 'Bike In Front Of Gate' pic, outside Helmingham church.






And while I had churches in my sights, this of Framsden church - the Halloween pumpkins are behind me.


----------



## Donger (1 Nov 2017)

Due to unusually slow shopping (even for Mrs Donger), I didn't think I was going to have time for a ride before sundown today. Turned out I had just long enough to sprint down to Epney (via the shortcut) and back home the usual way. Only 11.8 miles. I _really_ wish I'd taken the camera with me today, though. At Epney, the Severn was mirror calm, and the sky was just starting to turn pink. A couple of other cyclists were chatting at one end of the flood wall outside the Anchor Inn, and I didn't like to interrupt, so I idled along to the opposite end of the flood wall to take in the views on my own. I chanced to take a peek over the wall at the river's edge below .... and blow me down! There was a beautiful kingfisher sitting on a stick that was poking up out of the mud. I backed off a little but kept watching as he flew back and forth between his stick and a couple of large flat rocks at the water's edge about 10 metres away. Brilliant flashes of electric blue. I think that's only the third one I've ever seen, and definitely the best, most prolonged sighting yet. Magical.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2017)

Yesterdays ride, as per..
After an 02:15 finish from w*rk, and bed by 03:00, I was up and around by 07:45.. <yawn>
As I'm now a registered ol' f*rt, I have to have an annual medical for my C+E (HGV) licence. I thought it best to ride the 20 odd miles to Milton Keynes as it's only £35, not the £60 to £120 charged locally. (I wish I could earn that for 15 minutes labour!!)
Anyways up.. I'd txt'd a few friends to see who wanted to join my medical ride, and a couple of them could make it.
The plan was to meet at the canoe centre, on Bedford Road, at 10:00 as my appointment was at high noon.
I'd arranged to call at Mate #1 at 09:40 to be in time for meeting with Mate #2 at 10:00.
A sound plan, methinks! Mate #1 had finished his dog walking a bit early and arrived at my house at 09:30. No, probs, I'm primed and ready to go..Mate #2 then txts.. I'm at Mate #1's house.. Where are you? Well, here, obviously.... duh..
Within a few minutes, and a phone call, we found out where he'd got to, and started on our ride..
Not a hard route to ride, being mainly B roads with a smattering of well graded canal side paths.











We rode over the Iron Trunk aqueduct, opened in 1811, where the Grand Union canal crosses the river Great Ouse.
It was near this point that Bob's pedal fell off. Such is life. He'd not tightened it up fully, and we didn't have the tools to fix it..






.. and the local canal dwellers only had an adjustable spanner that was too fat to fit! Nice of them to want to help though 

As we were within a mile of my clinic, we 'made do' and carried on, looking for a garage that might have a spanner that would do the job.






Nearly there.
Medical over, suitably impressed that I'd ride 20 miles to see if I was fit enough to drive a truck, we popped into the local cafe for a coffee and coconut thingie..






They did goat curry, but it was a bit early for that 
Crackin' cafe though, and one to put on the map for future forays southwards 

Once pronounced fit for w*rk, we rode towards Evans in the city centre to sort the loose pedal out. Before we got there, we saw Go Outdoors so called in there and they fixed it for nothing. We then turned northwards back to Northampton, planning to ride back to the same clinic next year for my check up. 

Back home on a 47 miles, topped up to 50, later, with my evening walk, ready for some/mucho beer!! (non-driving day tomorrow )

https://www.strava.com/activities/1254959005



Pre-post edit... Day before yesterdays ride as it's gone midnight since I started the post..


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2017)

A perfect day for the century a month ride yesterday. Today I have a sore throat and general yuck, so that was good timing. A day of twists and turns through the Forest of Dean and Wye Valley AONB. I'm still amazed how many delightful local roads remain to be discovered - by me, that is.

A few snaps. Soudley, by the Dean Heritage Centre:






St Briavels, looking towards Llandogo:






Near Coughton, south of Ross:






And sometimes you just have to stop:






Donkeys don't really do happy, but this lot looked as contented as any I've seen.

Edit - I really should have put the outline in, because it was quite a pretty one!


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2017)

Well not much to crow about.I went out for just over an hour.Just loafing about.More to stretch the legs than anything.Highlight was seeing Old Jon as he turned off North Lane on to Otley Road on his way to Otley no doubt,i was sat having a latte.
As my old teacher would say,must try harder.Just don't seem to have the motivation.Lost it somewhere along the way.
That time off the bike with the prostate bleeding has a lot to answer for.i need to put my head in gear and put MY NEEDS first.Cycling is one of them.


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2017)

postman said:


> Well not much to crow about.I went out for just over an hour.Just loafing about.More to stretch the legs than anything.Highlight was seeing Old Jon as he turned off North Lane on to Otley Road on his way to Otley no doubt,i was sat having a latte.



Well, thank you @postman, I have never been a highlight before. Yes, I was on my way to Otley, read on.


By ‘eck, its cold here! Maybe having spent the last month in Brazil has thinned my blood. Or something. So, in all that time I have only ridden a device in a gym. It had a saddle, and pedals, so it could have been a BSO. In reality not. It was mechanical boredom, and cold or not, I am happy to be back riding proper.

So, twenty nine and a bit miles today on a familiar set of roads, but every day and every ride is different. The autumn colours are out with a vengeance, and enough leaves have fallen off that some views have opened out. But not along the towpath.

The more or less usual start, a meander through sunny Holbeck on the way to Office Lock and the Leeds and Liverpool canal. Along the way I noticed that wings have been fitted to the end of Water Lane. In my opinion the Wright brothers or Barnes Wallis, even as a team of three, are unlikely to make Water Lane fly. Developments are eagerly awaited.

This bit of the ride was chosen because I was totally unsure how well my legs would cope with riding after such a layoff, and by the time I reached Viaduct Road there were indications that some fitness had been misplaced. In short, my legs hurt! But not enough to stop the ride. The climb up Cardigan Road certainly warmed me up and the following slog to Lawnswood increased my temperature even more. All to the good. All along the A 660 to the Dyneley Arms, followed by the welcome whizz down Pool Bank. Turn left at the bottom, along the A 659 heading for Otley.



From there, after a brief stop for grub and a slurp, it was back on the A 660 for the long grind back up to the Dyneley Arms. I did notice that I was slow, or maybe just tired. I will take a bike next holiday. Once reaching the pub, of course, the ride back to home is very much downhill. Very welcome indeed, even the Headingley traffic jam is bearable ‘cos it means there is not far to go and only the towpath joggers to steer around after returning to the canal at Kirkstall. After another inspection of the Water Wings and a wander through some of Hunslet it is a pedal up Dewsbury Road and home. Great, really, and the smile said it all.
Cannot forget the map, but the site is reluctant to allow me to post it. Mind, it has been seen a few times . . .


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2017)

Sorry, I have fallen behind, been on taxi duty for SWMBO and her Ladies who Lunch, just got around to this.

A circuit of nineteen miles, taking in the coast between Whitburn and South Shields:













Day Ride 01/11/2017



__ BoldonLad
__ 2 Nov 2017


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2017)

My 12 mile ride, slotted in this morning before my "chores", rather chilly, but, dry and still, a day to stay inland.













Ride 02/11/2017



__ BoldonLad
__ 2 Nov 2017


----------



## Jon George (2 Nov 2017)

BoldonLad said:


>



Interesting sideways view of life you have there in South Tyneside....


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Nov 2017)

Jon George said:


> Interesting sideways view of life you have there in South Tyneside....



Yes, my Drift Camera recorded the video 90degrees out, and for some reason Youtube will not rotate it, I will keep trying!


----------



## hondated (2 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5023415, member: 9609"]thankyou - that bikes done a few miles and I wouldn't swap it for anything, seriously if someone came along and offered me a straight swap for the latest state of the art high tech carbon bike - I would just say no.[/QUOTE]
Thanks User9609 I mentioned you and your bike to a recently retired couple I met today at a café as they were apologising for only having bikes brought from Halfords. I explained that it really doesn't matter what bike you ride just as your out there doing it. I was on my Orbea and they thought it was the business so I had to explain to them that it cost a fraction of a top notch bike.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Nov 2017)

Went out to cycle to work, just two people to visit , probably 12 miles at most.
Second one didn't want me there , so I headed across the city to the Celtic ticket office, then back along the Clydeside to Clydebank. Family visit then up the canal to Maryhill and home.
An unexpected 35 miles in the sun.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Nov 2017)

I've been watching the forecast with interest for the last few days and today seemed like the optimum day for this month's challenge ride.

I used the Raleigh and headed for what will likely be my last ride to Lake Vyrnwy until next spring, getting out on the road shortly after seven. I decided to head out via Condover, Lea Cross, Westbury, Melverley, Measbrook and Llynclys then onto my usual route up the Tanat Valley the over the hills via Cwm Hirnant to Llanwddyn and Llyn Efyrnwy.

Setting out it was a few minutes before sunrise so lights were wanted but it wasn't dark enough to need them to see by. The start of the ride went swimmingly and I was setting a reasonable (but not _very _fast) pace. The weather has been settled the last few days so any mud on the roads was dry and the wind was light, useful as it was against me for the trip out.

Around Maesbrook it seemed to get a bit chilly so a second fleece went on, then at my food stop at Llynclys it started to drizzle (the forecast last night said a 10% chance of precipitation up to 9am so I could live with that). As I proceeded up the Tanat Valley the drizzle got heavier, then turned to rain (not so happy with that forecast now ). At Llangedwyn I pulled over to put on waterproofs in the bus shelter. Since this hadn't been in the forcast I didn't know whether I'd have it the whole way to Vyrnwy or if it would clear. I seriously considered abandoning the ride and settling for a metric century today but in the end decided to risk it and carry on

The rain was persistant as I passed Pentrefelin and Llanrhaeadr-Ym-Mochnant but fortunately I rode out of it at Pedair-Ffordd. At Pen-y-Bont Fawr it had cleared enough for me to be confident the waterproofs could go away again and I headed for the hills, letting a tanker driver go ahead - a decision I later regretted as he was slow enough to hold me up and then he had a standoff on a narrow bit with an Audi driver who didn't seem to know their car had a reverse gear.

Having got over the hills I got to the lake, had a bite to eat and proceeded round for my first lap. I got on well but could feel the legs after the hills. There were quite a few people out cycling and enjoying the autumn colours which are better up here than at home.

The Old Barn cafe has closed for the winter so I ended up at Artisans for a coffee. I went to lock the bike up and realised that I remembered having seen the keys on my bedside table. Fortunately nobody seemed inclined to rob me of the bike today, which is just as well.

The second lap of the lake followed and I got on better than on the first once I'd got into a rythm. I paused for lunch before leaving the lake shore then tackled the hills for the second time today and carried on climbing on the alternative route back to Pen-y-Bont Fawr. Something nice is that I now get a phone signal in the town. On all of my previous rides had nothing after Llynclys, meaning about 60 miles of riding with no means of keeping family updated on progress.

Heading back down the valley I got on well for the most part but with hardly any wind now it wasn't quite as fun as it would have been with a good tailwind. The road was quite busy with articulated lorries - all very courteous and I gave each a wave of appreciation.

After another pause for what was left of my food at Llynclys I headed for Maesbrook again and onto the quieter lanes. I decided to retrace my steps from this morning even though I'd originally intended to take the more direct way. I was slow up the hill at Prince's Oak and not exactly quick for the rest of this section as I'd got over 100 miles in the legs by now and the roads undulate a bit.

On the way out this morning I'd passed a lad near Edge who was cycling to school. It surprised me to pass him again on the way back - what are the chances of being there at the right time?

With the extra stops on the outward trip and having extended the ride a bit it was going dark by the time I got back to Lea Cross. I think that apart from a few short test rides this is the first proper night riding I've done on the Raleigh since getting the B&M lights. A stop was needed for adjustment as one was aimed too high but apart from that it was great. (Not a huge surprise really as I also used them for commuting on the knockabout bike)

I headed over Lyth Hill rather than the flatter way home as that would have meant two crossings of the A49 which was busy, then went the long way round the village just to round things up.

115.2 miles today at 14mph average. Happy with that.






Near Melverley. A bit of early mist around the Breidden.





My friend from the last time I was here is still hanging round.





Getting wet again at Llangedwyn





Arrived at Llyn Efyrnwy. Photo taken for me by a kind passing cyclist.





Attempt at an arty shot at the far end of the lake.





Some good autumn colour up here.















On the alternative route back to Pen-y-Bont Fawr.





Nearly home. Up on Lyth Hill.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

OK, yesterday's ride, but still...

Back on the bike after a hiatus caused (mainly) by the Supreme Cat Show. Nothing special, just an 8 mile utility bimble to Littleport and back via the Common and Black Bank to drop off mum's prescription.

They're still doing works on Black Bank - the road is closed to traffic except for access - but it is passable by bike. Some of the nasty dips have been evened out, but other repairs are not so good, as they're like trying to ride across a washboard.

Was good to get out though, and saw the most fabby sunset. Temps did dip after, so was glad of the winter jacket and fleecy tights.


----------



## iandg (2 Nov 2017)

Got my old Trek rebuilt yesterday so left the Cross-Check in the shed

https://www.relive.cc/view/1257597051


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2017)

Although not signed up for the CC Metric Century or the Half Century challenges, I have managed to get one 100K and one 50 miler in most months and, having today off work I set out to get the 100K for this month in early. Although the weather forecast was for light or no wind, there was a noticable breeze and I may have had an off day as it felt hard going for the whole ride. 

Similar to the ride a couple of weeks ago, the route was a fairly direct ride (for me) out to Stowmarket via Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Sproughton, Bramford




and Needham Market before turning for home via Creeting St. Peter, Earl Stonham, Pettaugh, Helmingham, Ashbocking, Witnesham, Westerfield, Ipswich (again) and the normal last 10 miles from there.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Nov 2017)

Figured I'd get the metric century challenge ride in early since you never know how the weather is going to be at this time of year, and work commitments are going to make it difficult to get in anywhere else.
A chilly start, and pea soup fog for the first 2 hours so lights front and rear even though it was 9:30 in the morning. Struggled a bit to get going, but once into Windsor Great Park after 8 miles it seemed to get a bit easier. The plan today was to get the lumpy bit around WGP, Ascot etc out the way first, then have a steady paced ride on the relatively flat roads down to Kingston Bridge, Bushy Park and home. Got held up at 2 or 3 sets of temporary lights going through Walton/Hersham and Molesey. Unusually for me I rode through the middle of Molesey, simply because there were 2 Explorer squares that I'd ridden all the way round but never through! 
Reaching Hampton Court it soon became apparent my plans to get to Kingston were a non-starter as the police had closed the road. Traffic through Bushy Park was pretty much stationary right through to Teddington, not an issue on the bike of course
Straight run home, stopping to use the facilities at Walton Bridge, after which it was warm enough to ditch the gilet and full finger gloves.
A very nice 64.4 miles. And a foggy photo to finish


----------



## cubey (3 Nov 2017)




----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Nov 2017)

Today I just had to grab some miles as best I could. So off around the Strensham loop yet again. Good old standby that it is. Little to report today as the weather was very benign and the riding steady. All good on two wheels. 35 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (3 Nov 2017)

Flat tyre again on the Hybrid - twice in a week


----------



## Jon George (3 Nov 2017)

Okay, a quick one mile ride up the road and another back to get something from Sainsburys this evening may cause some debate about whether it's worthy to report on here, but it was another cyclist I saw coming the other way that I think requires a note: a young man, dressed in black clothes, wearing a black hat, no lights ... with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Nov 2017)

Jon George said:


> Okay, a quick one mile ride up the road and another back to get something from Sainsburys this evening may cause some debate about whether it's worthy to report on here, but it was another cyclist I saw coming the other way that I think requires a note: a young man, dressed in black clothes, wearing a black hat, no lights ... with his hands in his pockets.


That wasn't a cyclist , it was a #### on a bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Flat tyre again on the Hybrid - twice in a week




That's really bad luck. I hope your next ride is flat tyre free.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2017)

Just one of my usual loops at teatime; Littleport - Golds Hill - Hundred Foot - Pymoor - O Furlong

Felt like really hard work after not having had much time on the bike of late and took me longer than usual. But it was good to be out, saw a lovely sunset, moonrise (the moon was red!) and I do so like riding at dusk. Also saw my first lot of swans of the autumn / winter heading west towards Welney. Think they were whoopers, but couldn't say for sure as the light was fading by then.

Had a couple of hairy near misses on the A1101 heading towards Golds Hill, especially some twonk in a Golf GTi who only gave me about 6 inches grace at well over the speed limit. 

14 tough and chilly miles. The temperature dipped markedly after the sun went down. Extra layer on next time...


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Nov 2017)

A nice little ride this morning. We are in Devon for my sister in laws wedding. Jo has some flower arranging to do so I set off from my father in laws caravan park up the Plym valley. I’ve had a cold all week and I’m hoping to sweat it out. I’ve certainly sweated but still feel a bit grim!
The first bird I saw was a kingfisher, soon followed by a great spotted woodpecker.



























14 miles of fun. I suppose I need a shower now!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1260322440


----------



## Old jon (4 Nov 2017)

Well, I went for a ride. On the fixed, but the start was delayed. You know we all have almost subconscious things we do? One of many that I have is to check free axial movement of wheel rims, before I sit on the bike. Anyway, the back wheel had more play than I recalled, so it was time to take up the slack. The bike has done just over a thousand miles, so I thought to actually look at the bearings while I was about the job. The wheel had to come out anyway and on this bike that means spanners and an allen key and swearing and mucky hands ‘cos you take the gloves off and forget to replace them. And then you see the bearings, resplendent with a pessimum ( thank you Phil Irving ) of lubrication. So I added grease and faffed a bit until I had half a mill of play at the rim and stuck it all back together. And pedalled off.

Without much of a route in mind, or much of a mind at all, the bike found its own way through Holbeck and when it seemed to be heading for Crown Point Bridge I decided Cinder Bridge was the better option, so rode through Hunslet and up to John o’ Gaunts. Really, I was not wanting too much climbing and the hill up from Hunslet was quite an effort. Dropped to the Oulton roundabout and turned right there to make my way through Saturday morning Rothwell. The decision had been made to have a short ride, just to make sure everything still worked. The bike was fine, the body less so. Anyway, follow the road past Carlton and towards Robin Hood, as the video shows, it was hard pedalling.



Thorpe is next, and then a bit more suburb riding, Middleton and the welcome downhill to the Tommy Wass. Why that way? There were some roadworks at the Halfway House and I, plus some car drivers, could not see a way to turn right there. I likely need to clean my glasses. So, down ( again ) Dewsbury Road and home after 14.4 miles. Oooh, one tenth of a gross. Do schoolchildren still have to do that stuff, I wonder? Dunno, but I enjoyed the ride.
A chance to see a map of slow progress


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2017)

If you go for a ride it no use having spare tubes and tools in case of a puncture if you leave your pump at home . Set of this morning at 1030 after the rain had stopped out to Market Bosworth then across the A5 into Atherstone and on to some new roads around Ansley Common to Nuneaton for some veloviewer squares then back over the A5 . Fenny Drayton .Sutton Cheney and Cadeby . Where I felt the rear wheel feel a bit squishy .Pulled over at a convient bus shelter just about to set about taking the wheel off when I realised my pump is in my pannier on the commuting bike in the shed at home . Only a slow puncture 9 miles from home can I make it . Gingerly set off soon figured if I stood up and took the pressure of the wheel it might last . Riding 3 miles out of the saddle is hard work it soon became clear I wouldn't make it so had to call for the rescue squad . 30 minutes later bikes in the back of Nephews car and on the way home . Cutting the ride short at 40 miles so missed my target of a 50 mile ride  but enough for a metric half  so not all bad and a few veloviewer squares .I must remember my pump ! Next time


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Nov 2017)

My first ride in 13 days after being laid low with the dreaded manflu. 
It seems to have gotten cold out there in that time, as even with winter bib tights, overshoes, full gloves, a buff, a skullcap and three layers on the top half it was still a bit brisk on leaving home.

Still, I was out there, that's the main thing. No real plan today, although I did think about sneaking in a metric half if everything went my way.

Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and then down Sandhills into Thorner. The downhill bits were fine, but putting any sort of effort in on the uphill bits had me gasping and coughing. Through Thorner, taking it steady and out onto Milner Lane, but even the rise out of the village (not the sharp climb up onto the ridge that follows) had me hacking away again.

So, realising that it just wasn't happening today, I turned round and headed back into the village, then onto Carr Lane. As anyone who knows the area will tell you, the only way out of Thorner is uphill, but Carr Lane is the least aggressive of the hills to tackle.

Even then I had to stop for 5 minutes to get my breath / clear my head at the top of the first climb, but at least I got a photo as well:







Down through the S-bends and then the climb up to Wetherby Road followed by a quick (it's all relative) run along to Coal Road and the final climb of the day (thank goodness!) before dropping down onto local roads to home.

*8.7 miles* (14.0km) in *45m* at an average of *13.1mph* with *383.8ft* climbed.

Not what I'd got planned, but the best I could sensibly manage under the circumstances. Maybe a bit of indoor cycling is needed this weekto at least get a bit of fitness back, but I really need to get my chest clear before. Any ideas of a metric half today were clearly beyond optimistic...

Still, it could have been worse - when I got home I realised that just like @13 rider I'd gone out without my pump....but at least I didn't need mine today 

And to end, a small map


----------



## Mr Celine (4 Nov 2017)

Sunny but cold, I put an extra layer on and headed northeast towards the Lammermuir. First stop by a roadside standing stone, unfortunately in the shade which the phone camera struggled to cope with.




By now I was stopping every few minutes to take photos. The autumn colours seemed amazingly intense, the air crystal clear. It eventually dawned on me that these phenomena were caused by my cycling glasses which I'd bought in the summer but rarely worn due to the absence of any sunny days. They are the only visual aids I have with my correct distance prescription for both eyes, hence the clarity, and they're blue tinted so accentuate reds and browns.
Still some good colours even without the blue tint.




On the horizon are Twinlaw Cairns, a pair of beautifully constructed dry stane cairns about three metres high.




The road home was paved with silver.




43 miles in total.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Nov 2017)

10 miles for work then shops in the morning.
Then a change of bike for a 20 mile loop down the canal to Clydebank and back along the Clyde / Kelvin / Canal to Maryhill.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Nov 2017)

Theo Nelson Audax

It was wet wet wet first thing but the forecast was for big improvements. So I rolled up to the start of the Audax to sign in and collect my Brevet card. @Donger was there so we greeted each other and had some chats. Organiser Mark was 10 minutes late setting us off, not that that was a problem. Donger headed out first setting a good pace. The Donger group had misplaced a Garmin so their "team support" rolled up before Haw Bridge to get that sorted. With some speedy folks cracking on I took to my own pace which suited another rider too. Unfortunately I didn't get his name but we chatted as we pedalled along the Hams in a southerly direction. The route south was very familiar to me as we headed for the Forest. Another pair of riders doubled our group size and kept the chat flowing. The climb to Littledean broke us up a bit and a nasty sharp shower had me donning my waterproof at Blackpool bridge. Not much farther on I took it off again. Not far now and the control at Parkend hove into view. Refreshment time but not quite half way. Donger brought his group in not long after.

I spotted some old work colleagues so had a chat before I headed out with my first companion to ride up through the Forest for Lydbrook. The climb was too much for my new pal so I took to the steep climb up to Joy's Green alone to be rewarded with clear views westward. Ruardean signalled another up before a small drop and a climb away from Drybrook. The descent to Mitcheldean was steep and a bit tricky but set us up for the run to Aston Crews and Gorsley. It was here I jinked differently to avoid a small section of busy road. The ride through Dymock woods was stunning with the trees displaying super autumn colours. Here I met my other two new pals and we rode for a short time before something caused a delay to one. I was briefly on my own again to the second control at Ledbury. Queues at this cafe are usual so with only 15 miles left I got my Brevet card signed and carried on. Again I jinked off route to avoid a small bit of main road before taking to the Hollybush climb. Another rider was ahead and by the top we were able to descend together. We chatted for a short time before he sat up. I was certainly feeling strong and cracked on along this rather boring bit of main road. It wasn't long before I was rolling into the Arrivee to notch up another successful Audax. This was generally a nice route but the last section could have been nicer really. That would have added a few extra miles I suppose and may have made the organiser's task a bit more difficult. No worries. 72 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (4 Nov 2017)

Flat on hybrid fixed - this time actually a puncture, by what I could not find, compared to last Saturdays which seemed to be inner tube itself trying to split.
Then decided eventually to head out on the Defy. WIndy, but not as bad as last Sunday so the road that I managed my second slowest time on last week was done 1.1mph faster (still not brilliant). In Hampsthwaite the tree I predicted last week would not be looking like it did for much longer was still like last week. This time turned left and followed last years TdY route as far as the next junction.




For once I decided to turn right rather than continuing straight on and taking the next right. That brought me onto a Strava segment known appropriately as Swincliffe Swine. If the gradient profile is correct on Strava it has three steepish sections going beyond 13% and its the varying gradient coupled with a almost constant head or cross that makes it a swine added onto the route away from Hampsthwaite that is already climbing into the wind (and a couple of TdY riders abandoned on it last year). It brings you to Swincliffe Top, a hamlet from which there is only one way - down. (The peak around the 4 mile mark on the gradient profile below). Then climbed in a circuitous manner up to the road along the ridge top (Back Road) actually for once overtaking two other cyclists on road bikes before passing Menwith Hill and turning south then east whereupon I claimed my fastest time (wind assisted it has to be said) along Penny Pot Lane. 15.7miles 998ft climbed with a noisy rear derailleur to be sorted out tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Donger (5 Nov 2017)

At 118.6km (72.6 miles) long (after a couple of detours) and with over 1,250 metres of climbing, the Theo Nelson audax from Tewkesbury today was my second longest ride ever. I would also say it was one of the toughest 5 or 6 rides I've ever done, but beautiful and extremely rewarding. Finally had the pleasure of meeting the legendary mile muncher that is our very own @twentysix by twentyfive today, and had a couple of brief chats. Nice to finally meet him, as our patches overlap quite a bit.

Things didn't start well today as we arrived in rain and one of my companions left his Garmin at home, and had to phone his son to deliver it to him en route. The weather soon dried up, though, and we enjoyed great scenery as we passed Flaxley Abbey and climbed into the Forest of Dean. An up and down route took us across the forest via Soudley Woods and Mallards Pike to our first rest stop at a cyclists' café in Parkend. Then cue more climbing until we descended into Lydbrook and turned right towards Joys Green. That was the only bit of the ride that I'd never done before, and it was a belter of a stretch. A couple of hairpins and a 2-3 mile climb up through Joys Green, Drybrook and Ruardean to Mitcheldean was a brilliant, though very tough climb.

After the second long café stop at Ledbury there were some additions to our little peloton of Rich W, @jembullo and me as our numbers were swelled by a couple of Welsh guys on lovely Thorn Audax bikes who we had met previously in the car park at the start, and another guy who was starting to flag a bit. I set a reduced pace of about 12mph to lead everyone home together as a group, and we only just failed to beat the sunset, finishing with our lights on. Don't tell anyone, but by then I couldn't have gone any faster anyway!) Just gritted my teeth and ground my way through the last 10 miles, blocking out the pain and tiredness. I am really going to ache tomorrow, though.

Great company and a great ride today. Some photos, courtesy of @jembullo:







Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Nov 2017)

A steady 20 mile pootle in the wind. Coldish but beautiful day in North Yorkshire.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Nov 2017)

Little Waterbeach run in to work yesterday,very wet but a giggle none the less and got the XLS a little dirty.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1260190495

Grubby XLS outside Stir bakery after buying a nom sourdough loaf.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2017)

Up this morning at 0800 to be greeted by so a bit of faffing have breakfast watching Motd and I'm finally out the door at 0930 ensuring my pump was in my jersey pocket  . Plan was for a 100km for the monthly challenge . Had a route plotted to the Leicestershire/ Rutland boarder which means it's going to be a bit rolling . Anstey ,Cropston coming to Rothley saw a work mate with his MTB pulled over for a chat while he waited for his ride companion . Took this opertunity to replace fingerless mitts with full finger glooves as it was chillier  than I thought . Back on the road Cossington ,Syston and out the quiet lanes to the A47 at Billesdon the route then took me down the A47 to grab a couple of veloviewer squares on the way to Tugby . Quick ride down a deadend road for another square . Out to East Norton half mile up the A47 and back for another square and Im back on quiet lanes . Through Loddington to Cold Overton for another square . Whissendine ,Bretby , Melton Mowbray now heading home into a headwind all the way on a rolling road to Gaddesby making it hard work . Rearsby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Cropston and home 68.3 miles in the bag so metric century challenge upto date . Really enjoyable ride if a bit chilly and no need for a pump today .4200 feet of climbing so rolling it was


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Nov 2017)

Donger said:


> At 118.6km (72.6 miles) long (after a couple of detours) and with over 1,250 metres of climbing, the Theo Nelson audax from Tewkesbury today was my second longest ride ever. I would also say it was one of the toughest 5 or 6 rides I've ever done, but beautiful and extremely rewarding. Finally had the pleasure of meeting the legendary mile muncher that is our very own @twentysix by twentyfive today, and had a couple of brief chats. Nice to finally meet him, as our patches overlap quite a bit.
> 
> Things didn't start well today as we arrived in rain and one of my companions left his Garmin at home, and had to phone his son to deliver it to him en route. The weather soon dried up, though, and we enjoyed great scenery as we passed Flaxley Abbey and climbed into the Forest of Dean. An up and down route took us across the forest via Soudley Woods and Mallards Pike to our first rest stop at a cyclists' café in Parkend. Then cue more climbing until we descended into Lydbrook and turned right towards Joys Green. That was the only bit of the ride that I'd never done before, and it was a belter of a stretch. A couple of hairpins and a 2-3 mile climb up through Joys Green, Drybrook and Ruardean to Mitcheldean was a brilliant, though very tough climb.
> 
> ...



Excellent ride @Donger. Well done on this longer than normal for you. I couldn't quite recall the Joy's Green bit until I got there and then recognised it from a previous outing. Superb views over to Wales up there. Hope the recovery is going OK today.


----------



## Biff600 (5 Nov 2017)

46 miles, and about 40 of them not knowing where I am going !!!






2325 watts ????? Really ?? I could power half of Peterborough with that sort of wattage lol !!! Clearly an anomaly with the Garmin !!


----------



## delb0y (5 Nov 2017)

Donger said:


> At 118.6km (72.6 miles) long (after a couple of detours) and with over 1,250 metres of climbing, the Theo Nelson audax from Tewkesbury today was my second longest ride ever. I would also say it was one of the toughest 5 or 6 rides I've ever done, _._



Nice one, D. I'd hummed and ahh'd about this, but I know from experience that when Mark says a route is "rolling" what he actually means is "brutal." I'd hate to go on one that he describes as hilly. As it happens it was another weekend of chores and no ride at all. I know I'll suffer from this break next time out. Did cycle into town on the old mtb, though, and buy a couple of books from the second hand book shop and have a browse at the bikes in the Gloucester Bike Project.

Cheers
Lazy Del


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Nov 2017)

Sustrans sign repair recce. Nice pic of ‘Lady Eleanor Glanville’ shod in Schwalbe Smart Sam 26 x 2.1 knobblies. Surprisingly ‘ok’ average speed on tarmac Adam


----------



## Mike_P (5 Nov 2017)

Played with the Defys gears and thought solved. Turned out to be a bit premature so now wondering whether to book it into LBS. Anyway 23.9 miles today firstly north through Killinghall where the War Memorial was gaining wreaths for the 11th




then through Ripley where the northern end of the village is always less populated by visitors. The access off to the left is actually the old road towards Pateley Bridge long closed due to the by-pass. A useful short cut to avoid the roundabout ahead if not heading for the Ripon road (which I was).




Fringed Nidd and by passed Brearton and onto a most appropriate place given its Nov 5, Scotton with its aptly named pub




Then through Farnham and down to Staveley




and onto Arkendale where it was time to head back west. Not pleasant with the wind and the sun being low so that it was flickering through the trees and hedges and the road constantly changing between glare and pitch black. Turned south and headed to Knaresborough. Now I normally turn off the A6055 before it joins the A59 at the usually very congested Bond End Junction and take a meandering route alongside the River Nidd. However today there was obviously no issues with fast moving traffic along the A roads




The tractor and trailer did finally outpace me on the climb around the corner! There was another tractor just ahead as well.
I then turned back north to join NCN636 - that's actually marked by the cycle route sign in the photo but the climb away from the Nidd is ridiculously narrow in width so its better to join it further on. Managed to get stuck behind a slow moving Range Rover on the NCN.




1342 ft climbed (Garmin data as I forget to set Strava recording on my phone and my Garmin uploads absolute rubbish to Strava)


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Nov 2017)

I was just getting togged up for a road bike spin out this morning when my lad asked if he could come along. Always happy to have him come cycling with me, so a quick change of clothes and bike. A very nice amble to Chertsey where he did a lap of the BMX track. I contemplated it but after nearly falling off riding up the start ramp though better of it
Home along the river with a stop for tea at Dad's and home after 14 miles. 
We're thinking of riding down to Weymouth next year to see the in laws, with SWMBO and daughter taking the van + dogs. 2 day sriding so we have some practice to do..


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Nov 2017)

My ride today was a 50 mile loop in North Yorkshire in the excellent company of @EasyPeez, @Julia9054, her partner Al, and my mate Steve.

Al sorted a route from Easingwold, south west towards Boroughbridge, then up to Thirsk and back to Easingwold via Coxwold.

We were blessed with dry, sunny weather and not a lot of wind.

The first 30 miles or so is relatively flat, and we took advantage by rattling along at a good pace.

Al had sorted an elevenses stop outside Boroughbridge where we scoffed some tasty brunch sandwiches.

By now heading north, we copped a bit of a headwind, and our ever attentive ride leader did some route realignment to ease the last few miles into Thirsk.

Another hospitable stop - we were given a key to a gated alleyway for secure bike parking.

Time for some climbing on our way to the likes of Upsall and Felixkirk, and we came dangerously near to Boltby ruddy Bank, but thankfully didn't have to go up it.

The sun was setting as Coxwold hoved into view, and we elected to stay on the bigger road to Easingwold, rather than take the signposted NCN minor road, which is narrow, gravelly, and probably best not taken in impending darkness.

A long, draggy climb out of Coxwold, past one side of the Castle Howard estate.

Our average speed dropped with the climbing to under 14mph, but that's still going some, and there were some tired legs as we rolled into Easingwold at about 4.30pm.

That part of Yorkshire is marvellous cycling country, as picturesque as you could wish for, not strangled with motor traffic, and not too much climbing if you pick your route carefully.

Add the company I had today, and it doesn't get much better.


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today was a 50 mile loop in North Yorkshire in the excellent company of @EasyPeez, @Julia9054, her partner Al, and my mate Steve.
> 
> Al sorted a route from Easingwold, south west towards Boroughbridge, then up to Thirsk and back to Easingwold via Coxwold.
> 
> ...


Another great fun ride. Might have cried off cycling today due to partying in Manchester with the kids this weekend, going down with a cold and the fact that it was freezing but really glad I didn't. A good mix of flat and hilly, great company and a scone the size of my head!
Thanks to @Almartino for his excellent route planning skills. (he is currently fast asleep on the sofa!)


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2017)

A really lovely club ride out to Jodrell Bank today, though only 2 of us on the B ride, and well done to my riding companian S for grabbing the last table in the warmth. I was just taking a quick photo of the telescope from the carpark when the Rapha Club arrived so it was a sprint to the cafe which was already full of South Manchester and Frodsham Clubs. Good service from the cafe though. It is a really lovely route. Lovely views, stunning colours against the blue sky, cold wind on the way home though. Wonderful time of year to go through Tatton Park with lots of stags to admire close to the road. I also enjoyed introducing S to my favourite 'Cheshire Owls' coming back through Mobberly. 'Proper filthy' Cheshire lanes and we lost count how many large floods had to be swum through. I think I have spent as long cleaning and polishing my bike as we spent on the ride.






To give an idea of scale - the orange specks near the top are workmen!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2017)

7 miles today on the Specialized Hardrock, only encounter of cyclist was the fellow who rides an old Schwinn Criss Cross, as the weather was turning quite colder and it was coming on dark. The Hardrock performed well, it was given to me rather than throwing it in a dumpster, as the owner had grown tired of it gathering dust. It gets and holds speed well.
52F
Winds NW17
Relative humidity 97%
29.75 barometer, 1010.0mb
Fog/mist


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today was a 50 mile loop in North Yorkshire in the excellent company of @EasyPeez, @Julia9054, her partner Al, and my mate Steve.
> 
> Al sorted a route from Easingwold, south west towards Boroughbridge, then up to Thirsk and back to Easingwold via Coxwold.
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention the bit where the group of roadies went past us and you decided to hop on the back and mix it with them for a couple of miles and then leave them in your wake up that short climb...



Julia9054 said:


> Thanks to @Almartino for his excellent route planning skills



Pass on my thanks too; I hope his knee's not too sore today.


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Nov 2017)

No ride for me today, Woke up at 5am, couldn't sleep - very grumpy - quite slippy on the roads around here. I opted for Yoga instead to stretch my stubborn hamstrings and I will go to the gym later to do some legs!!!


----------



## Jon George (6 Nov 2017)

Too much sunshine to pass up - so went for as ride after attending to some brain-numbing business and bagged another 50km point for the year. I saw some kind of raptor out near Helmingham that kept pace with me for a couple of minutes, but my ornithological recognition skills are only just better than naff - so I cannot tell you what kind it was.

(I also had a quick cycle to my part-time workplace and back, which only served to add to the number of idiots who had a good go at knocking me off today. Four in total - a new record for me.)

Anyway, a pic near Coddenham.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2017)

Just a short one on the Raleigh today to stretch the legs. I went out on a variation of my Acton Burnell loop where I extended it to take in Cound Moor, Harnage and Cound as well.

The roads were gritted last night which is usually the point when I think about putting the Raleigh away for the winter, however I was planning to clean it when I got back anyway so it's had one more run out at least.

I got let out onto the main road by a nice chap in a BMW (it does happen) then got stuck at temporary traffic lights straight afterwards (there have been lights on the A49 on and off most of the year and yet another new set of works starts next week )

Despite a headwind I got on at quite a good pace through Condover, Ryton and on to Longnor. I've been tinkering with the setup on this bike lately and was pleased with it on my century ride the other day but it didn't feel so good when trying to push on a bit faster this time, so I've tweaked the saddle by another couple of mm which made it feel really lively for the rest of the trip but time will tell if I've got it right now.

I didn't want to go through the roadworks again on the way back so opted to take the climb over Lyth Hill instead, then the long way round the village to round up the mileage.

23.8 miles at 15.4 mph average.

Sorry, no photos this time.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Nov 2017)

On a night shift last night, so after 3 hours kip I wasn't in the mood for a proper ride, so nothing exciting about my ride today. Utility cycling to the 2 high streets to pay a cheque in and then buy spuds and milk, which meant a heavy bike for the last 1.5 miles. Just over 6 miles in wonderful sunshine


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Nov 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> You forgot to mention the bit where the group of roadies went past us and you decided to hop on the back and mix it with them for a couple of miles and then leave them in your wake up that short climb...



Passing wasn't the original intention, but unlike you, a few of them went into reverse when the climbing started.

Some roadies get very sniffy at the sight of an ebike, let alone being passed by one.

A couple in that group spoke so didn't appear to take against my presence, probably because they could see I was pedalling fairly hard to keep up with them.

The lass even shouted an approaching car to me, before she breezed past.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> No ride for me today, Woke up at 5am, couldn't sleep - very grumpy - quite slippy on the roads around here. I opted for Yoga instead to stretch my stubborn hamstrings and I will go to the gym later to do some legs!!!



No ride for me either - but I *did* spend the afternoon hauling firewood with a wheelbarrow...


----------



## gavgav (6 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just a short one on the Raleigh today to stretch the legs. I went out on a variation of my Acton Burnell loop where I extended it to take in Cound Moor, Harnage and Cound as well.
> 
> The roads were gritted last night which is usually the point when I think about putting the Raleigh away for the winter, however I was planning to clean it when I got back anyway so it's had one more run out at least.
> 
> ...


I think your new nickname should be “Tweakerman”


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2017)

gavgav said:


> I think your new nickname should be “Tweakerman”


What can I say? I'm fussy about things being just so.

It always amazes me when you get close to it being right, how small an adjustment can make all the difference.


----------



## gavgav (6 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> What can I say? I'm fussy about things being just so.
> 
> It always amazes me when you get close to it being right, how small an adjustment can make all the difference.


I know, only teasing


----------



## Glow worm (6 Nov 2017)

A day off work and what a day- clear blue skies here all day.






The road from Snailwell (Suffolk) to Chippenham (Cambs) Chippenham Fen nature reserve was the destination.






Stunning it was today too. Water buffalo in the distance.






On through the woods. A bike hidden in there somewhere.






Walked the bike along this public footpath honest .






Then on through Fordham and the edge of Soham, and braved an A road to Wicken (above), (very rare for me- I barely even touch B roads as a rule given the volcanic temperament of your average British driver) . The road was horrible - big sigh of relief to get off it.






It does look all wrong the one pannier thing, but I don't notice it and it holds my tea, binoculars, tool kit etc nicely.






A slight delay on Burwell Fen. The calf was a bit close to the cattle grid for my liking, and I didn't want to get between her and her mum, so a bit of a wait until she moved on.

25 lovely slow sunny miles in about 4 hours. Another day to feel genuinely sorry for anyone without a bicycle.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Nov 2017)

Not the nicest of weather today, but an unexpected day off work due to someone else picking up the cover shift gave me the opportunity to get my metric half century challenge ride done. You never know how the weather will be later, so I always try and get these in early in the month as we go through Winter. I blame somebody on here for getting me into this Veloviewer squares malarkey, and it was a few missing squares out Cobham way which governed my route, which actually turned out to be quite nice in places. Familiar territory to Weybridge, then a right turn along Seven Hills road (guess how many hill it had...that's right, 5...) before crossing the A3 and into Cobham which was all new to me. Rain started at Ockham, pretty much the furthest point from home, but never really got heavy enough to warrant putting on the coat. A brief pause for a photo, quite liked the signpost?





Wasn't long before I was back in the familiar territory of Ripley and part of the ride London 100 route. Home on 34.5 miles, 30 minutes later it rained really quite hard, so good timing.
Only 2 challenge rides left in 2017, tempted by the Imperial century one next year but having yet to do a ride of such length wonder if a cold January is the time to start....


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Nov 2017)

My ride today was car-assisted to Holy Island in Northumberland.

Plan was to stop in the village of Belford and ride to the island, but it was chucking it down on arrival so I drove a bit closer. 

That worked OK, it had stopped raining by the time I parked the car.

Tide tables checked, time to get on the causeway.

It's raised by about a metre at this point, which is also where the shelter on stilts is for anyone who gets caught out. 






Looking the other way is the island itself and the village of Lindisfarne is in the distance, although you can barely see either.





Lindisfarne is not much more than a few short streets, mostly houses, with a couple of pubs, coffee shops, and tourist-type stuff, not all of which was open today.





It's a good thing I didn't come all this way to see the castle.






Looking the other way is the village and the priory, which is my next destination.






It also appears shut, although even I could clamber over the low wall.






No idea how those cyclists got up there.






I found an open coffee shop and had a welcome hot drink.

It was then time to tackle a bitter head wind to get back to the mainland.

The causeway never really dries out at this time of year, and stretches are under shallow water/a thin layer of mud - could be a bit iffy on roadie slicks.

Fortunately a couple of oncoming drivers slowed for some of the deeper water, rather than give me a soaking.

In the past, I've hung about to watch the tide come in, it's fascinating to see the water submerge the road steadily deeper and for a longer and longer distance.

High tide isn't for a couple of hours, and it's too damp and chilly to hang around today.

On the way back out to the A1 there's now a stretch of gravel track which runs the other side of the hedge from the narrow road.

A bit of reading online suggests there have been a few car/bike 'incidents' on the road, so it's probably wise to use the track.






The signpost is marking NCN 1, part of the Coast and Castles route - Berwick to the right, straight on for Newcastle.

Only a couple more miles for me to get back to the car.

About 20 for the day, and while it's not really the weather for riding the Northumberland coast I did have the place mostly to myself.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2017)

Late posting my ride, as per usual...

Still, her we go. Finished w*rk at a relatively early 23:00 on Saturday evening, and popped out for a pre-planned (and with the CX pre-fettled) ride to see the full moon across Pitsford Reservoir. Lights had been fully charged and, with temps of 4C, dry and clear skies promised, it started to drizzle a bit... So it goes..
After a mile or so, I was on a pitch dark farm track that I use often to avoid a country lane rat run, made busier by the closure of the nearby A43, when my front light began to flicker, then go out! Gloves off, casing unscrewed, blown down and a good shake of the battery tube, a bright light was resumed. Fortunate really, as I didn't want to abandon my ride within a few miles even though I knew the route.






Across the top dam wall at Pitsford Res, with the anti-parking post reflecting the road.






A random tree.






Half way round the res, still pitch dark, just before I saw the reflections of an approaching vehicle.. I kept to one side as they passed and wonder why the two occupants would be heading to a secluded parking spot at such an ungodly hour!!  






Tricky to get a Full Moon pic on a mobile, but here it is... So bright, and beautiful to see.






As the cafe's were closed, I headed back home, feeling peckish, for a snack and a Becks before bed, on about 16 miles. Chilly toes, but the rest of me was warm..

https://www.strava.com/activities/1261540739


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2017)

@User9609 It’s a Fluxient U2 Mini. I got it from Torchy the Battery Boy for about £42. 
Full beam lasts 3-4 hours, 6 hours on reduced. Rated @ 1100 lumen.


----------



## pawl (8 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Late posting my ride, as per usual...
> 
> Still, her we go. Finished w*rk at a relatively early 23:00 on Saturday evening, and popped out for a pre-planned (and with the CX pre-fettled) ride to see the full moon across Pitsford Reservoir. Lights had been fully charged and, with temps of 4C, dry and clear skies promised, it started to drizzle a bit... So it goes..
> After a mile or so, I was on a pitch dark farm track that I use often to avoid a country lane rat run, made busier by the closure of the nearby A43, when my front light began to flicker, then go out! Gloves off, casing unscrewed, blown down and a good shake of the battery tube, a bright light was resumed. Fortunate really, as I didn't want to abandon my ride within a few miles even though I knew the route.
> ...





Flipping heck if that’s a snack what’s your main meal like.Photo appreciated.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Nov 2017)

Wall to wall sunshine today but a bit chilly. I hadn't quite got my winter kit sorted but I fudged it. Cold fingers to start with but they soon warmed up. Pete M, Jules H and Margaret PR were in Upton so I joined them on time. M had to meet her hubby so she rode with us through the school before we three headed off for Tewkesbury while she headed for the Hams. It was here I met Bill D who I haven't seen for quite some time. He was still in waking up mode so we didn't exchange much chat.

We took to the lovely run into Kemerton before looping by Beckford to Dumbleton. Our curiosity got the better of us so after a chat with a lovely dog walking lady we rode up the drive way to view Dumbleton Hall https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumbleton#Dumbleton_Hall Not long now as we rounded by Wormington and on into Broadway for our favourite cafe.

Much chat, tea and coffee later we took to the standard run back by Childswickham and the Combertons. Eckington came and went and soon we were saying our goodbyes to Jules. Pete and I parted in Upton and I took my usual run back. The temperature was dropping as the sun was setting. Ice crystals high in the atmosphere were forming a partial halo/rainbow. Lovely end to the ride. 63 smiles


----------



## Donger (8 Nov 2017)

Managed to cram in a 27 miler while Mrs Donger was out with the ladies who lunch. Along the Severn to Arlingham. Passed Darren from our club riding in the opposite direction through Epney. After Arlingham, I headed for the far end of the green at Frampton on Severn before sprinting for home to get the car out and pick up the missus from town. On the way through Frampton I rang my bell to move a black and white cat that was sitting plum in the middle of the main street. Turned around at the end of the road and headed back through Frampton - where the same black and white cat was sat exactly where he had been five minutes earlier, so I rang my bell again. At Longney, I passed Tina from our club riding in the opposite direction. Groundhog day! Seems we were all out today, making the most of the bright sunshine and chilly but still weather. Enjoyed the weather, and the odd symmetry of that ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2017)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck if that’s a snack what’s your main meal like.Photo appreciated.


That was a pre-bedtime 02:00 ish supper


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Nov 2017)

A beautiful sunny day, here on Tyneside, for our 19 mile coastal circuit. It was even warm enough to sit outside the Cafe at Whitburn, eating our Bacon Sandwiches !













Wednesday 8th November 2017 Ride



__ BoldonLad
__ 8 Nov 2017






Mrs BoldonLad is becoming too good at this, I shall have to make her carry the spare innertubes, etc, to slow her down.


----------



## Littgull (8 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today was car-assisted to Holy Island in Northumberland.
> 
> Plan was to stop in the village of Belford and ride to the island, but it was chucking it down on arrival so I drove a bit closer.
> 
> ...



Great photos and ride report, Rob.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2017)

It's been nice out so a good day to head for the hills. Rain yesterday and a frost overnight meant muddy and salted roads though so this was a job for the knockabout bike and full winter layers for the first time this season. I waited for the ice to clear (not wanting to use spiked tyres) then set out.

I started by going over Lyth Hill and up the rough track to the top (which wasn't too bad as the drains were cleared earlier this year) then descended to Exfords Green and headed for Pontesbury and Minsterley where there was a lorry stuck at roadworks in the town because the driver had gone the wrong side of the coned off section. I would have grabbed a photo but my light went green before I could get the camera out so I left them to it.

As always, the serious climbing starts the moment you leave the A488 at Plox Green and head for Snailbeach. I didn't stop at the lead mines this time but carried on up the valley through Stiperstones village. Another cyclist caught me just before Tankerville but I was stopping for a photo anyway so I didn't see him again.

I thought I'd stop at The Bog visitor centre/cafe but everything seemed to be locked up today despite the "open" sign being out so I carried on up to the carpark for The Stiperstones and had my lunch there with a view. From here I could see that there were quite a few paragliders soaring along the edge of the Long Mynd. I counted 13 of them.

Moving on again I dropped down into the Onny Valley and headed for Wentnor, then across the Prolley Moor to Asterton to tackle the infamous Asterton Bank. Having done this before I knew what to expect and took the opportunity to take off the two fleeces I was wearing before I started. The cattle grid was challenging with wet tyres and then you are into the very steep left hander and the relentless drag up to the gliding club. I'd like to say I did it in one and today I feel I could have done, but there was traffic to contend with and I needed to stop four times to let cars past (this is a very narrow road and wide modern cars completely fill the width of the tarmac). At the top I met a couple of guys I'd also seen at The Stiperstones who complimented me on having made good time.

Having seen all the paragliders earlier I'd hoped they'd still be flying around which would have made for a great spectacle and some good photos. Unfortunately though the wind had dropped in the intervening time and they were all sitting it out until it picked up again so after putting my fleeces back on I continued to Pole Bank.

Just a short pause here then I pressed on along the path to Shooting Box and back onto tarmac towards The Burway and my descent into the Stretton Valley.

I'd taken longer than intended this time and hadn't brought a front light so needed to press on from here. The rest was fairly uneventful apart from an ill-judged overtake from a white van on the approach to the A49 junction. Judging by his take off from the line with wheels spinning he may have heard my "Well, that wasn't very bright" comment.

40.6 miles for the day at 11.6 mph average. Happy with that for a very hilly ride.





At the top of Lyth Hill looking at where I'm headed later on.





On the way up to The Stiperstones. This is Crowsnest.





Near Tankerville and looking back down the valley I've just climbed.





Descending off the Stiperstones and looking towards the Long Mynd, where I'm headed next.





At Wentnor.





The foot of Asterton Bank.





Baulked by traffic again so here is the view from about halfway up the climb.





At the summit............. of this climb anyway. More to go before I get to Pole Bank.





Descending The Burway to Church Stretton.





Down in the valley now. Caer Caradoc tends to look good in the late afternoon sunshine.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2017)

Was day-off on Monday, but only a short ride, through Pontefract (to finally drop my cycling Club subs in, at the Membership secretaries home), then into Darrington
Leaving the village past _Monasseh_ (the ex-home of the disgraced architect John Poulson)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/232113


Heading south to Wentbridge (entering via the 'north cutting' - the 1830s - 1970s section of the _Great North Road_), & back via East Hardwick, Ackworth, Purston & Featherstone

Split days-off this week, also off on Sunday, so see what that brings?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Nov 2017)

Out again on the knockabout bike this morning for a variation of my Melverley loop. It's a bit windier and cloudier than yesterday but warmer so I didn't have to wait before getting out. I headed for Condover initially to add a bit of mileage and passed a Bikeability session going on at the school, then turned for Exfords Green and Lea Cross where I got held up by a rather elderly driver who had backed out of his drive then stopped blocking the road while his passenger slowly put her seat belt on.

Next I climbed up to Edge and took a left here to go along the lanes to Asterley then Westbury rather than dropping down to the main road. I caught and overtook a couple of cyclists on this section - they seemed to be very wary of the mud covered surface.

More climbing followed before I finally dropped down to Westbury where I startled a young chap who was clearly expecting to swing out from a side road without needing to slow down. Those brakes work then.

After Halfway House I took another alternative route to Wollaston and then up the long climb to Bulthy and down a fast descent to Crew Green. A chap in a Genus van politely pulled in to let me past while on the climb which was a nice surprise.

I'd been riding against a headwind most of the way so far, but at Melverley it was now behind me and helping. Between Pentre and Great Ness there is a nasty little climb that steepens near the top but looks deceptively easy. Having ridden it many times now I just drop into lowish gear and save the legs. Today I was overtaken by a group of riders pushing on hard from the foot of the climb and sure enough as they got near the top they ran out of puff and at my slow steady pace I caught them again just before the summit (feels smug). I kept up with the group for the next couple of miles (but hanging back at a respectful distance) until they turned off in the direction of Yeaton.

I hadn't realised but the wind had swung round to still be helping me along as I turned south, hence being able to easily keep up a good pace. The hill at Bicton was despatched with relative ease (shame about a couple of impolite passes though) then at Shelton I decided to change the route again and head into the town centre and through The Quarry. Into town from here it's mostly downhill so I kept up some good speed down past The Mount (where Charles Darwin was born), through Frankwell and over Welsh Bridge.

After mixing it with the traffic it was nice to ride traffic-free through the park as far as Greyfriars Bridge where I crossed over to Coleham and headed out of town again through Belle Vue.

Although it wasn't forecast, there were some dark clouds sweeping in from the north west and I was lucky enough to get back just before the rain arrived.

37.3 miles today at 13.3 mph average. Fairly good but the legs ache now.





The view from Edge, looking towards Pontesbury and the Stiperstones.





En route to Asterley.





Old windmill between Asterley and Westbury.





Near the highest point of the ride today and about to descend to Crew Green.





A good bit of autumn colour at Wilcott.





Porthill Bridge and The Boathouse.





The William Clement memorial near Greyfriars Bridge.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Nov 2017)

You've been banging the rides in recently, Phil.

Any sign of a new day job?

Assuming you want one, of course.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> You've been banging the rides in recently, Phil.
> 
> Any sign of a new day job?
> 
> Assuming you want one, of course.


Not at the moment. There was one in the pipeline but I think that has fallen through (and I'm not sorry about it - it wasn't something I was enthusiastic about).

Fortunately I'm in a position where I don't need to rush into something urgently.


----------



## TeeShot (9 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> A really lovely club ride out to Jodrell Bank today, though only 2 of us on the B ride, and well done to my riding companian S for grabbing the last table in the warmth. I was just taking a quick photo of the telescope from the carpark when the Rapha Club arrived so it was a sprint to the cafe which was already full of South Manchester and Frodsham Clubs. Good service from the cafe though. It is a really lovely route. Lovely views, stunning colours against the blue sky, cold wind on the way home though. Wonderful time of year to go through Tatton Park with lots of stags to admire close to the road. I also enjoyed introducing S to my favourite 'Cheshire Owls' coming back through Mobberly. 'Proper filthy' Cheshire lanes and we lost count how many large floods had to be swum through. I think I have spent as long cleaning and polishing my bike as we spent on the ride.
> 
> View attachment 381988
> 
> ...


Gosh, it's a small world !!

I was leading the South Manchester club ride. 20 turned up at the start in Cheadle so we split into 2 groups, must be the draw of the lovely cafe at Jodrell Bank!!
We rode over to Gawsworth for lunch and we're back in Costa, Cheadle by 3.45. 
Got to keep the energy levels topped up!!


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2017)

TeeShot said:


> Gosh, it's a small world !!
> 
> I was leading the South Manchester club ride. 20 turned up at the start in Cheadle so we split into 2 groups, must be the draw of the lovely cafe at Jodrell Bank!!
> We rode over to Gawsworth for lunch and we're back in Costa, Cheadle by 3.45.
> Got to keep the energy levels topped up!!



If only we'd realised! I'll look out for you next time! The Salford club kit is quite distinctive with its red and blue with gold text.


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Nov 2017)

No pics but a slog of a ride to work today, showing a distinct lack of fitness at the mo.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1267660824


----------



## pjd57 (9 Nov 2017)

i was only supposed to be going to the Celtic ticket office for a cup final ticket , but just before I left my Mrs very kindly asked me to pick something up for her in Drumchapel. Opposite end of the city but I was delighted.
A sunny but breezy 24 miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Nov 2017)

Back to the commute today, chilly start so dressed to suit, which did of course mean being borderline too hot on the way home. Only 29 miles to go to hit the 2017 target of 6000 miles, so hope to stretch a bit to the next nice number which will be 6214 miles, or 10,000km.


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out again on the knockabout bike this morning for a variation of my Melverley loop. It's a bit windier and cloudier than yesterday but warmer so I didn't have to wait before getting out. I headed for Condover initially to add a bit of mileage and passed a Bikeability session going on at the school, then turned for Exfords Green and Lea Cross where I got held up by a rather elderly driver who had backed out of his drive then stopped blocking the road while his passenger slowly put her seat belt on.
> 
> Next I climbed up to Edge and took a left here to go along the lanes to Asterley then Westbury rather than dropping down to the main road. I caught and overtook a couple of cyclists on this section - they seemed to be very wary of the mud covered surface.
> 
> ...



You're making me feel homesick, my parents' house was not far from Porthill Bridge.


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Nov 2017)

Not today, but Sunday.

I've been off the bike (and also here) for anything more meaningful than the odd bimble or errand run since April/May due to various issues and a couple of niggling injuries, the most problematic of which is a soleus tear that doesn't seem to want to go away.

Anyway, on Sunday, I decided an hour and a half before sunset that it was too nice a November day to waste, leg be damned, and so off I went, with the thought of making it to the coast and getting the train back.

A mere 2 miles into the ride my leg started making its presence felt but I was determined to make the most of the light, and once I was decently warmed up and cleared Paisley I had a blast riding along the NCN7 cycle path from Elderslie to Castle Semple Loch





I paused for a moment, considered turning back, but inevitably, ambition far outstripped ability, and the sun went down just as I approached the first climb on the hilly road between Glengarnock and Kilwinning, the same road where I had my silly tumble in my ton qualifier all the way back in January.

A little way up the climb my leg said "NO" in terms that brooked no disagreement, so I turned round and rode home in the dark along the cycle path, with thrash metal blaring on my phone to keep my spirit and pace up - all so that I could get home before my leg cottoned on to what I was doing, my lights ran out of power, or the fireworks started in earnest.

A fun ride, all in just shy of 40 miles, but one which reminded me what quiet joy cycling can bring, even if I'm still paying for it several days later!


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Nov 2017)

Well it rained a bit whilst I did the weekly shop in the van at 7:30 this morning, but after putting it all away the skies went blue so I headed out on a a quick loop to Eton. Turns out it was really quite breezy too, and the rain started when I got to Datchet just to make things even better The short distance from Datchet to Eton was a slog into the wind, and I took a new turning as I went through Windsor, coming across this (which was kind of appropriate given the wind..)




Back past the leisure centre, Windsor Castle and home.
21.1 windy and damp miles.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Nov 2017)

Always good to have a reason to ride and I had two today.

Get a photo for the autumn photo challenge, and get a haircut.

I have a few places in mind in the general direction of Washington, where I also know of a barber.

The first pic is on the track through South Hylton in Sunderland.

Suitably autumnal, but it lacks the colours I was hoping for.





This next pic is a bit more like it.

The woodland has that unique feel so even with your eyes closed you would know you were surrounded by trees.






I'm still hoping for more in the way of reddish autumnal colours.

This bit always looks good from the car at this time of year, not quite so good with my modest photographic abilities.






Might be a bit better further on, but as well as the photographic challenge, I have to bear in mind the standing challenge of getting home in one piece.

Not a road to ride on by choice.





I'm running out of autumn ideas now, so time to head to the barber.

This involves a bit of minor route finding to the Harraton district of Washington.

The barber is in what looks like a former garage, next to what is a former pub, now an Italian bar/restaurant.






The barber is shut for lunch, so time for a coffee, and time to do what this middle-aged male cyclist needs to do more often in the chilly weather.

Nice and warm inside the bar/restaurant, but I dare not sit in because the bike is only tethered to the plastic chair outside the barber.

Decent cup of coffee, and a little biscuit which was hard and dry - both matters cured by dunking it.






The lass in the barber returned from her lunch, complained about the bike parked outside her shop, but withdrew the complaint when I told her I was her next customer.

Time on the way back for a last attempt at an autumn pic.

This one is on the C2C track near the Washington Wildfowl and Wetlands Centre.






Probably the best of the lot, and the one I shall enter in the challenge.

Just under 20 miles, a headwind on the way out made it feel colder than it was.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2017)

Those Italian biscotti are *meant* for dunking @Pale Rider 

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipes/tag-2599/biscotti-recipes.aspx


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Nov 2017)

Another lovely autumnal day today albeit with a chilly wind slowing progress at times. Time was short today so I grabbed a ride round the standard Ashleworth and Woolridge loop. The bridge repairs at Cobb's Cross are almost complete now. Bit of tidying and resurfacing and it'll be open to traffic again. I've enjoyed traffic free rides down from Camer's Green to Redmarley for many many weeks. It will be much easier to wave at Hazel R on the M50 now. 

I noticed, not for the first time this season, that the winter thrushes have arrived. Flocks of Redwing have been about for about a week now and Fieldfares are making themselves noticeable now. A sure sign that winter has moved in further north. I've now broken out most of my winter kit as the temperatures have dropped a bit. I still need to fit my winter pedals so I can don my warm bootees. It won't be long now. 44 smiles today


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Nov 2017)

Less of a slog to work today despite a strong North Westerly;

https://www.strava.com/activities/1268925047/overview

Short hop from Waterbeach tomorrow on the XLS if it's not too crappy weather wise.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Nov 2017)

The forecast for the morning, after I finish my 12 hour night shift, it heavy rain and a hefty headwind so I was going to bring the van tonight. Buut, riding in would see me hit my 2017 target, so on the bike it was.
6001.5 miles done, target hit, happy days


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Those Italian biscotti are *meant* for dunking @Pale Rider
> 
> http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipes/tag-2599/biscotti-recipes.aspx



Cheers, I don't think you get many connoisseurs of Italian food in Washington.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Cheers, I don't think you get many connoisseurs of Italian food in Washington.



YVW xxx


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Nov 2017)

First proper night ride for about two years as that's how long it's taken me to get round to buying a new battery for my magicshine. The old one would only last for 20 minutes on low, which was fine for my commute but not much else. 
22 miles tonight, 4C when I left the house, clear and wonderfully starry.

Since the last time I did a rural night ride it's got darker. The orange glow from towns and villages has gone, all the streetlights now being LEDs. I found this a bit disorienting at first. 
Nice and bright in front of me, lights still good after an hour and a half.

No photos cos it was too cold to stop and too dark.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2017)

73km in the worst weather I can remember riding in. Bouncing rain and hailstone for a good part of the way. Freezing cold and I was pleased I took extra gear with me.

Ive just ordered Sealskinz socks, new overshoes and waterproof winter gloves. You need to ride in it to test your gear.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Nov 2017)

Well, after nearly 2 weeks my lurgy has just about gone. To celebrate we went out on the tandem.
The roads down to Knapwell were fine, but through Connington where the A14 construction traffic is it was messy!
Once through Hilton we stopped at the church in Papworth St Agnes






I must remember to dig out an ass saver! Still, I'm clean.

The sun was peeping over the top of the church roof









On we went across the A428 and wound our way to Waresley GC for a custard tart, very good it was too!

Home via Great Gransdens, Bourn and Toft. The bird of the day was kestrel, either we saw loads, or we were followed!

34 mucky miles. Hosepipe time once home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1270581129


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> 34 mucky miles. Hosepipe time once home.



I hope you used it on the bike too

The Met Office were correct, and I did get a good soaking on the way home from work this morning


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Nov 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I hope you used it on the bike too
> 
> The Met Office were correct, and I did get a good soaking on the way home from work this morning




I might need a chisel and wire brush!


----------



## pjd57 (11 Nov 2017)

After a disastrous start, down on the ice 20 yards from my front door , I got up and got on with it.
A few miles for work. Just 2 hours then on with our run.

The route got changed as my wrist was hurting , but only a little.
Canal to Kirky, railway path to Lennoxtown then headed for Strathblane .

Swung back towards the city instead of Loch Lomond.
Through Milngavie , Duntocher , and down onto the canal again at old Kilpatrick and headed home.
40+miles if I add on the work bit.
Couple of pain killers and so far the wrist isn't too bad.


----------



## theloafer (11 Nov 2017)

had a short ride out into the sunshine with Karon, up to Archers for coffee and an ice cream of course  then back via redworth shildon and along the railway cycle path.... then called into the navy club for a quick pint ..this girl always has great idea`s 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1270755249


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Nov 2017)

I hope you're ok @pdj57

Just a mild frost around these parts so far.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Nov 2017)

Just my usual wee Saturday morning toddle.
Finally remembered to take a apple for my wee equine pal 
Took a bite myself then asked if she’d like to share?
Big grin on her lovely face then MUNCH, all gone!
She slobbered a bit all over the bike then gave me a head butt, thank you 
Don’t know her name but she always comes over to say hello when I appear and ring the bell.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Nov 2017)

After last weekends abandoned ride, I tried again this morning - after yet another week off the bike...

Wrapped up warm with Roubaix bibtights, overshoes, three layers on top and full gloves and got it just about right - a bit cool leaving home but once I'd warmed up it was about spot on.

Given recent events I wanted to try get a qualifying ride in for the Half Century Challenge today as the weather was so good. You never can tell at this time of the year can you? I was aiming to try and keep the route flat(ish) too to avoid overdoing it.

So, the familiar furrow up Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and then the descent of Sandhills into Thorner, letting gravity do much of the work on the downhill bits. Through the village and onto Milner lane for the climb onto the ridge, which I coped with OK today and then along betwixt the hedgerows al the way to East Rigton, which was oddly busy this morning (2 cars and a van  ). I'd already discounted riding down Bramham Lane given it was likely to be a mudfest given recent weather, so took the other fork along Compton lane, which was also muddy in places but still rideable. Farmers, eh?
At the cross roads I turned left down Jewitt Lane heading for Collingham. This is always an interesting descent as a couple of the corners are unsighted, so I was already taking it steady, but about halfway to the village it turned into a horrendous mudfest. It was so thick I couldn't see the tarmac or white lines and I despite slowing down to near walking pace through the worst of it the bike was slithering about like no-ones business. There was clear evidence of mud being dragged out of the fields by farm machinery AND all round the building site on the fringes of the village, but the amount of mud on the road was just ridiculous. Something for @Old jon and anyone else who get out that way to bear in mind. Thank goodness for mudguards...
Even over the slight rise before the final descent into Collingham it was still bad and I was grateful to finally (and carefully) turn onto School Lane and get out of it.
Across the A58 and a quick wiggle onto the A659, before taking Linton Road and over the river into the village for the ups and downs all the way to Wetherby, where after a half loop of the town centre, I dropped down to the Wilderness for a breather and a pic:




Back in the saddle and up the hill past the fire station and out across the A1(M) past the race course and eventually right towards Thorp Arch village, with an extended loop around Church Causeway before dropping down over the river and climbing up the other side into Boston Spa, getting a close pass from an Audi-ot for my trouble.
A couple of quick turns in the village and off to Clifford, before the welcome drop into Bramham and the climb back out, where I stopped on Paradise Way for another couple of photos:







From there it's a straight run all the way to Bramham cross roads where I crossed the A1(M) again and navigated the A64, before the straight and mainly downward run to Aberford.
In the village a Fiesta was stopped alongside a van on the brown of a hill, presumably to let someone through, so I stopped a few car lengths behind him as I was unsighted and another car stopped behind me. The Fiesta driver then put the car in reverse and started coming straight at me. This sounds ridiculous now, but I rang my bell and he kept coming - at this point I started yelling "Whoa" about as loudly as I could and thankfully he stopped about a foot off my front wheel as just I hopped off the bike in an effort to get out of his way. He then pulled forward and parked up. I bit my tongue and said nothing as I manoeuvred around him, but got nothing at all - no apology, no acknowledgement, he didn't even look at me. That's as close as I've come to being offed and it was too blooming close for my liking. 
Still, the adrenaline rush came in useful for the climb towards Barwick on the lumpiness of Cattle Lane. The climb through Barwick and on to Scholes was dispatched without any further excitement, and needing a few extra miles for the Half Century, I carried on through Scholes rather than heading for home.
By now it was 11am, so I stopped at the roadside for the two minutes silence. A council road crew were working about 100 yards along the road, and also stopped to observe the silence.
On through the village and out to the race track that is the A64, fortunately only for a couple of hundred yards and I got a nice gap in the usual madness today, before taking a right onto Thorner Lane and then Skeltons Lane again. Still looking short on miles, I headed up Red Hall Lane almost to the A58, then looped back round, before taking Coal Road and onto local Roads toward home, with yet another extended loop added onto push the mileage on.

*31.31 miles* (50.38km) in a steady *2h 26m* at an average of *12.8mph* with *1,548ft* climbed (so quite flat for these parts)

Today was all about getting out there and getting a decent ride in after the last few weeks and I made it unscathed, so it's all good. Really good to simply manage a decent ride and the good weather and getting a metric half in as well just put the cherry on it.

Needless to say the bike needed a good hosing down and I've reported the state of those two roads to the council online (I did try the out of hours number, but despite my call 'being important', no-one was picking up).

And to end, the map:


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Nov 2017)

Pete M and I agreed to meet in Upton. It was a tad wet as I rode over. Pete turned up in the car having decided to not ride. I wouldn't have ridden if I hadn't already agreed. Anyway after some chat I headed off with the rain having stopped. It just got drier and drier as I rode. Grey and chilly it remained but if I kept going I wasn't cold. I took the run around the Strensham loop just as a leg turner. It didn't seem so easy tho'. I think the chill was penetrating the old legs. As I rode away from Strensham a group turned towards Upton heading my way. Eventually I caught them and it turned out to be the Worcester St John's outing. They turned north after the bridge while I headed for the lanes. A big group of riders on small wheel bikes were in Upton so I stopped to ask. The Origami Group I was told. They have small wheel folding bikes (Bromptons). Just my standard run back to go and despite the relatively short ride I was glad to be rolling up my driveway today. The old legs had had enough. 39 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Nov 2017)

After my rides in the week I've struggled to find the motivation the last couple of days, but did get out for a short one this afternoon.

I headed out through Boreton to Berrington to start with then through Eaton Mascott (a Mud Run event being either set up or packed up here) to Cound and up the hill to Harnage then through Cound Moor to Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and home via Lyth Hill as the light started to fade.

No incidents to report. Lots of mud on the quieter lanes, especially around Eaton Mascott. The knockabout bike developed an annoying squeak from the derailleur pulleys when changing gear, so I've dribbled a little oil into the bearings until I have a chance to strip and clean them.

23.4 miles today at 13.2 mph average.





At Cound





The long straight to Cound Moor.





Looking moody over the hills, from the crossroads near Longnor


----------



## Mike_P (11 Nov 2017)

Now was the wind today a northerly or westerly or something in between. Certainly the wind turbines were as confused as I was as I headed upgrade in a westerly direction.




Cold sky. Unlike Northern Dave I only had two layers on top and was beginning to regret it




Turned south to Norwood and then east hoping the wind direction might play ball for this sort of south-easterly climb (it wasn't)




Headed north through Beckwithshaw where the church and pub are conveniently located for visitors to both




and then turned east and then south east by which time the wind might have sorted itself out as I managed a Strava PR on this lane




Then heading north brought me onto a cycletrack in the suburbs of Harrogate that usefully connects that part of the town further to the west than any road does. The downside in Strava terms as it turns towards the north west it follows the footpath to one side of a road and a pair of right angle low speed turns are needed to get either onto the road or onto the more proper cycletrack on the other side. The Starva segments for the road/other cycletrack still kick in - I was wondering why some of my times were woefully slow, it was only today I realised it was probably due to undertaking this manoeuvre than heading into a strong wind.




16.9 miles 1040ft climbed (slightly longer, slightly flatter than when I did almost the same route a few weeks back due to a couple of slight variations)


----------



## delb0y (11 Nov 2017)

Aside from the ride, Mike_P, I love that second photo!


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2017)

pjd57 said:


> After a disastrous start, down on the ice 20 yards from my front door , I got up and got on with it.
> A few miles for work. Just 2 hours then on with our run.
> 
> The route got changed as my wrist was hurting , but only a little.
> ...



Ouch xxx


----------



## MrPie (12 Nov 2017)

The delectable MrsPie gifted me a shot round Lee Valley velodrome + lunch with Danni King.

The cycling was fab - didn’t help that I’d had a month off the bike (work getting in the way again + a 2 week holibob).
Danni King is a very pleasant level headed lady.


----------



## delb0y (12 Nov 2017)

Gentle 25, just to keep the legs turning. Was paying attention to hand positions and gearing as I ponder on another bike About 50 / 50 between on the flat of the bars and the hoods, with 0% on the drops. 99.9 % on middle ring, with just a few meters on the granny ring when going up Wainlodes hill. 0% on big ring. What does all this mean? Not sure yet, but I'm thinking of trying a flat bar bike with bar ends, and lower gearing for the hills.


----------



## Jon George (12 Nov 2017)

Seeing as how the weather forecast for this morning was for sun, I gave up on yesterday's planned ride and went to the pub. The fact that I also enjoyed some wine in the evening probably explains why I didn't get the miles in, as intended, this morning. (That, and the strength of the wind!)
A relatively lazy 18 miles.

This at Thurleston Lane:-







And this at Bramford (as I may have mentioned before about this place, over fifty years ago I paddling here and seeking out sticklebacks. ):-






And, what do you know - it's now beer o'clock! I'm off for a Sunday pint. Life is good.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Nov 2017)

Yesterday ride today . It was Imperial century challenge time , @tallliman had planned another Leicester to Lincoln veloviewer square grabbing ride . Unfortunately @tallliman had been off the bike for 9 days due to injury and wasn't sure hed make the ton so had a get out of Grantham station so mine and @Supersuperleeds job was to drag him to Lincoln . Out the door at 0645 in a bit of drizzle to do a few miles before the start . Newtown Linford up Sharpley hill and over to Loughborough and on to meeting point at Cossington just as I turn into Cossington @Supersuperleeds appears out of the cycle track and onto the meeting point where we both start fettling bikes me my saddle and @Supersuperleeds his GPS mount soon @tallliman here and were off up the Wreake valley to Melton Mowbray . Straight through Melton and out to Freeby for the first dead end road for a veloviewer square back into the route .Quick blast on the A607 to Waltham on the wolds then back onto some lovely lanes to Grantham and abit more traffic . Slight navigation disagreement found 1 of us trying to turn right at a no right turn and 1 us saying go right before it found us riding 50 yards up a 1 way street the wrong way  at this point we realised I had the original route and @Supersuperleeds had the revised version hence the confusion and @tallliman who's route it was hadn't turned the route on his gps . On to Belton and the cleverest bit of veloviewer square planning saw us grab a square as we turned into the cafe  a farm shop . Lovely bacon ,Sausage and Beans on toast were consumed with relish . Bit more on the A607 before turned onto some lovely lanes to Hough on the hill and Caythorpe where at the top of a hill ( yes they do exist in Lincolnshire) we were greeted with a stunning view you could see for miles . Quick lovely descent and then a quick detour up a farm track via a locked barrier  to grab a square .On to Witham St Hughes where we were passed by castelli man so I engaged in abit of silly racing just sat behind him about 50 yards behind keeping pace quite easily and could see him shoulder check and could tell he was putting in some effort . Turning into a headwind and slight incline and I caught him easily and rode alongside . I started chatting but the poor guy was slightly out of breath  and struggling to talk . I asked him how far hed been just a quick 15 miles he was quite surprised when he asked me and I replied 70 miles from Leicester . He soon turned right and the 3 of us regrouped . The next obstacle in are path was coming into to view known locally as the cliff a long ridge we have to climb to get the other side .Harmiston hill was our route today bit of a shock to see the 14% road sign at the bottom ( told you Lincolnshire wasn't flat ) . I really enjoyed the climb couple of s bends to break the gradient @Supersuperleeds didn't enjoy as much  but he's not a hill avoider anymore @tallliman spun his way up in bottom gear but got up it  .At the top we enjoyed a chocolate break  as KitKat's and double deckers were devoured .At this point we were 5 miles from Lincoln with 30 miles still to go . @tallliman 2nd get out of turning for Lincoln and finding a pub and waiting was ignored as he decided to press on in the knowledge that all the climbing was done and 30 flat miles and a cafe stop at 20 were ahead . Onto the flatlands a couple of detours and navigation confusion due to different GPS routes saw us at the railway hertiage centre at Bardney cafe . To late for chips as they stopped serving at 1400 . Another bacon cob for @Supersuperleeds and a lovely Danish pastry for me and @tallliman . That left us 9 miles on the old railway track and 50 mins to make the 1630 train . So a fairly brisk blast too the station and straight onto the waiting train .Just shy of 120 miles for me in a tad over 8hrs ,127 for @Supersuperleeds ,108 for @tallliman . Another great ride in great company and apart from Melton and Grantham some lovely quiet roads all in all a great day on the bike . Well done on @tallliman for getting round .


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Nov 2017)

Cold and really windy in North Yorkshire but still a beautiful November day. My regular loop at a steady pootle pace.


----------



## tallliman (12 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Yesterday ride today . It was Imperial century challenge time , @tallliman had planned another Leicester to Lincoln veloviewer square grabbing ride . Unfortunately @tallliman had been off the bike for 9 days due to injury and wasn't sure he make he ton so had a get out of Grantham station so mine and @Supersuperleeds job was to drag him to Lincoln . Out the door at 0645 in a bit of drizzle to do a few miles before the start . Newtown Linford up Sharpley hill and over to Loughborough and on to meeting point at Cossington just as I turn into Cossington @Supersuperleeds appears out of the cycle track and onto the meeting point where we both start fettling bikes me my saddle and @Supersuperleeds his GPS mount soon @tallliman here and were off up the Wreake valley to Melton Mowbray . Straight through Melton and out to Freeby for the first dead end road for a veloviewer square back into the route .Quick blast on the A607 to Waltham on the wolds then back onto some lovely lanes to Grantham and abit more traffic . Slight navigation disagreement found 1 of us trying to turn right at a no right turn and 1 us saying go right before it found us riding 50 yards up a 1 way street the wrong way  at this point we realised I had the original route and @Supersuperleeds had the revised version hence the confusion and @tallliman who's route it was hadn't turned the route on his gps . On to Belton and the cleverest bit of veloviewer square planning saw us grab a square as we turned into the cafe  a farm shop . Lovely bacon ,Sausage and Beans on toast were consumed with relish . Bit more on the A607 before turned onto some lovely lanes to Hough on the hill and Caythorpe where at the top of a hill ( yes they do exist in Lincolnshire) we were greeted with a stunning view you could see for miles . Quick lovely descent and then a quick detour up a farm track via a locked barrier  to grab a square .On to Witham St Hughes where we were passed by castelli man so I engaged in abit of silly racing just sat behind him about 50 yards behind keeping pace quite easily and could see him shoulder check and could tell he was putting in some effort . Turning into a headwind and slight incline and I caught him easily and rode alongside . I started chatting but the poor guy was slightly out of breath  and struggling to talk . I asked him how far hed been just a quick 15 miles he was quite surprised when he asked me and I replied 70 miles from Leicester . He soon turned right and the 3 of us regrouped . The next obstacle in are path was coming into to view known locally as the cliff a long ridge we have to climb to get the other side .Harmiston hill was our route today bit of a shock to see the 14% road sign at the bottom ( told you Lincolnshire wasn't flat ) . I really enjoyed the climb couple of s bends to break the gradient @Supersuperleeds didn't enjoy as much  but he's not a hill avoider anymore @tallliman spun his way up in bottom gear but got up it  .At the top we enjoyed a chocolate break  as KitKat's and double deckers were devoured .At this point we were 5 miles from Lincoln with 30 miles still to go . @tallliman 2nd get out of turning for Lincoln and finding a pub and waiting was ignored as he decided to press on in the knowledge that all the climbing was done and 30 flat miles and a cafe stop at 20 were ahead . Onto the flatlands a couple of detours and navigation confusion due to different GPS routes saw us at the railway hertiage centre at Bardney cafe . To late for chips as they stopped serving at 1400 . Another bacon cob for @Supersuperleeds and a lovely Danish pastry for me and @tallliman . That left us 9 miles on the old railway track and 50 mins to make the 1630 train . So a fairly brisk blast too the station and straight onto the waiting train .Just shy of 120 miles for me in a tad over 8hrs ,127 for @Supersuperleeds ,108 for @tallliman . Another great ride in great company and apart from Melton and Grantham some lovely quiet roads all in all a great day on the bike . Well done on @tallliman for getting round .



Cheers, couldn't have done it without you both! Feeling it today though.

The best bit was that descent north of Caythorpe, absolutely stunning view!!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Nov 2017)

Today's ride today . After yesterday effort a nice relaxing ride was in order . My favorite cafe is 16 miles from home so a perfect target for a 50km ride . Arrange to meet big sis for coffee and cake at 1100 . Out the door at 0955 . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave and finally nice pies in under at hour so much for a relaxing ride . A pleasant 45 mins chatting and consuming coffee and cake . After purchasing my restock on pies which were on offer  and persuading big sis to transport them home it's the reverse route home but this time mainly downhill . Home with 31.9 miles and a 50 km in the bag in 1hr 56 mins a bit chilly but lovely winter sunshine


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Today's ride today . After yesterday effort a nice relaxing ride was in order . My favorite cafe is 16 miles from home so a perfect target for a 50km ride . Arrange to meet big sis for coffee and cake at 1100 . Out the door at 0955 . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave and finally nice pies in under at hour so much for a relaxing ride . A pleasant 45 mins chatting and consuming coffee and cake . After purchasing my restock on pies which were on offer  and persuading big sis to transport them home it's the reverse route home but this time mainly downhill . Home with 31.9 miles and a 50 km in the bag in 1hr 56 mins a bit chilly but lovely winter sunshine



I ached this morning, but still managed 17 miles with our lass at a massive 7.60mph


----------



## 13 rider (12 Nov 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I ached this morning, but still managed 17 miles with our lass at a massive 7.60mph


Now that's a proper recovery ride 
What you need is a day off the bike


----------



## kapelmuur (12 Nov 2017)

Sods Law - in the 6 years I've been riding regularly I've only ever had 1 pair of arm warmers, cheapo's from Aldi.

So I figured I deserved an up market merino wool pair so I opened the wallet and bought a lovely thick set. First time out wearing them I fell off and ripped a huge hole in the elbow.

I blame the 50km challenge. I lost concentration trying to mentally convert my mileage into km, got too close to the edge of the road and my front wheel slipped where the edge of the road had crumbled away.

The silver lining was that the thickness of the material meant that I got away with only a slightly grazed elbow.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2017)

I lay in bed this morning, half awake, listening to the rain fall on the conservatory roof. My plan was to go out on the mountain bike, it was going to be fun on our local heavy clay soil!
In the interests of drainage I kept drinking tea, but eventually got my act together, out into a bright winter sun with a fair breeze.
Sure enough, 10 yards across the field and I was plastered. Half a mile off I spied two horses and their riders. I caught them up and they sauntered lazily along, they weren't going to be hurried.... cheeky b4stards! Bridleways are for bikes, not bloody horses!





I was intending to take the turn to the right, but that's where they were going, so I went further on and turned up toward Caldecote, I passed them coming toward me, faces like slapped arses!

Along the bridleway to Bourn, slipping and slithering along into a blinding sun.
I then took a new route to me, but the only trouble is, is that it leaves you 1/2 a mile on the A1198, which was quiet, luckily.

Approaching Hayley Wood I flushed out a big old Roe buck, he pronked along, flashing me his pale bum! After a while he stopped and eyed me before jogging on.

Along the edge of the wood I stopped to take a pic




It was intended for the cycle photo challenge, but I think it might well be out of focus, but no worse than the usual crap I submit!

A short spell on the road behind the maggot farm and then on a lovely bit of bridleway to Hayley St George. Again, blinded by the sun.





A spell on the road through to Arrington, mostly down hill, clocking up my maximum speed of 32mph. That was the best bit, there was embarrassment to come.......

In to Wimpole. Unusually there were cars parked outside the house. Sometimes it's old MG's or suchlike that line the drive, but these were just cars. Then I rode past the stable block, the place was rammed. There were people everywhere. Car park full, cars queuing out beyond the end of the driveway. They must have had something on.

I left them to it and made my way past the farm, then came the trudge up the hill. Left or right....? Left is too stony, I'll go right! I did, and lost all traction half way up, the ground was soaking. 4-5 attempts to no avail! I had to GET OFF AND PUSH! Only for 50 yards, but still, I had to do it.
I changed up a couple of gears before trying again.... we have lift off!

I stopped at the top as the sky looked lovely




Not sure the photo does it it justice really.

Along the Wimpole Way to Kingston, then back through the fields to Hardwick. In the last 2 miles I was cream crackered. All that sloppy mud took its toll!

29 tough, windy miles. It was a pressure washer kind of day once home!


https://www.strava.com/activities/1272084092


----------



## gavgav (12 Nov 2017)

The morning deluge passed through, leaving a sunny but very windy afternoon, marginal as to whether it was too windy for me, but, with not having been out on the bike much recently, I dragged myself out and hit a milestone for the year when I passed 1500 miles of cycling.

Properly cold out, we’d even seen some sleet this morning, so full Winter gear and long fingered gloves were out for the first time this Winter.

I set off to Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft, before turning to Exfords Green and then up the Long Lane “motorway”. It’s a narrow lane that is about a mile long and always without fail has traffic galore on it, despite it going nowhere in particular. Today was no exception with 7 stops to let cars and vans through .

I then began the climb up to Oaks, from the slightly easier side, but the legs were feeling lethargic having not been tested for a month or so.

Shropshire Hills from Oaks





I continued on to Pulverbatch and then up to Wilderley, enjoying the lovely views but no so much the filthy muddy lanes that were caking the bike in grime. I’d had the wind behind me for most of the ride so far, but that changed as I turned North to Netley and Dorrington, which was mostly downhill, but nowhere near as fast as normal into the 35mph headwinds.

I had a short section on the horrid A49, which was incident free thankfully, before turning into Stapleton and had an hour chatting to Dad.

Set back out again and the temperature had really dropped in that hour (hard frost forecast tonight) so it was a cold last 8 miles into the wind to Ryton, Condover, Betton and home.

23.7 miles, 1284 ft of climbing at 11.7 mph avg.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Nov 2017)

After yesterdays metric half I knew I'd be time limited today, but it seemed a shame to waste another dry day.

Similar outfit to what had been near perfect yesterday, but by 'eck it felt a _lot_ colder in that north-easterly wind!  Still, I thought I'd warm up as I went on so I persevered.

Coal Road and Skeltons Lane to start, then down the hill towards Thorner and it was the busiest I've ever seen it. Cars were parked on both sides of the road on Sandhills narrowing it to a single lane along the white lines and there were dozens of people milling about in camo gear, mostly carrying metal detectors.

Anyway, on down the hill into the village and I swear it was getting colder. The Remembrance Sunday Parade was lining up by the ford, presumably to march down Main Street to the church, looking resplendent in the pale sunshine.

I took the left onto Carr Lane by the pub - after recent events I didn't want to push things too much and I could feel the cold creeping onto my chest again, so I took the least hilly route with generally upward lumpiness to the A58. From there it was a short scoot along to Coal Road, another climb up to the top of the hill and then, after getting brake checked by a Focus driver at the mini-roundabout  along and onto local roads down to home.

*8.11 miles* (13.05km) in *37m 29s* at an average of *13.0 mph* with *387ft* climbed. Not quite what I'd hoped for, but at least I got out there and got another ride in. Not so many cyclists out today, which is unusual for a Sunday, but they were made up for by the sheer volume of detectorists and higher than normal amount of joggers...

All of which got me home in time to wash the bike off, mickle the chain and get changed and sorted in front of the telly for the Remembrance Parade at the Cenotaph.

Sorry, no photos today, but here's a map:


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2017)

An unbelievably tough 8.5 mile commute home this morning. No idea why, other than a stiff headwind, but I was shattered when I got home. Maybe night shifts are catching up with me in my old (er) age...


----------



## Donger (12 Nov 2017)

delb0y said:


> .... just a few meters on the granny ring when going up Wainlodes hill. 0% on big ring. What does all this mean? Not sure yet, but I'm thinking of trying a flat bar bike with bar ends, and lower gearing for the hills.



You can be excused for reaching for the granny gear on Wainlodes Hill. I've only done it twice, and I was gritting my teeth and counting to 100 both times. You just have to make sure the tarmac is still moving beneath you!

On one occasion a club mate took on the challenge in too high a gear and went over sideways when the pedals just wouldn't turn any more. I did make a perfunctory enquiry as to whether he was OK. I then recall steering around his prostrate body in the middle of the road in order to make it to the top without stopping. I'm sure he understood! It's one of those hills you just _have_ to beat, any way you can.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Nov 2017)

A little jaunt into Wales from Somerset. 150km. 50% of the route had a head wind, but a nice little shove homeward. Lovely day for it.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2017)

As any route inland from home is north or northwest for me and, with a very stiff north/northwesterly breeze being forecast, the planned ride to the far side of Ipswich was cancelled and I went for a mixed on/off road 17 mile ride on the MTB down to Felixstowe Ferry, back into town to get a couple of cards for birthdays this month, down to the seafront where the Sunday market was packing up early due to lack of trade and then on to the Port viewing area where the wind was coming straight down the River Orwell and bringing the first drops of rain. As a result of the conditions, I didn't stay long and managed to get home just as the first proper shower hit.


----------



## derrick (12 Nov 2017)

After spending Saturday evening at our club do, I needed to clear my head Sunday morning, so a mate and myself set out to do a 40 mile blow the cobwebs away ride. Was a bit chilly and windy but a lovely dry ride, Ended up back at our local for brunch and a couple of beers, then home for a shower and a nap. What a great weekend, 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1272139324

Also did a bit of hill climb training on Saturday morning.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1270477370


----------



## iandg (12 Nov 2017)

Got myself moving after a few coffees and kicked Rosie (one of our dogs) out of bed. Cold northerly wind today. Got wet on the muddy trails and then when I turned into the northerly blast from the arctic I just froze. Chilblains in my shins when I got home. An hour and a half-ish done on the local mtb trails then home to coffee and Huevos Rancheros (eggs baked in Heinz Mexican beans). All revealed in the relive video.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1271813680


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2017)

Once home from w*rk at 01:30 ish, I set my alarm for 06:45 for an early morning ride. Sure enough, on the dot of 08:35, I woke up 
Not to be deterred, I ate my porage and headed on for a shorter ride than planned!
Out towards Moulton, the lanes were a bit busy,, due to the weekend closure on the A43, but nothing too bad. In the village itself, there were loads on people assembling for a Remembrance Sunday parade, but I got through before the village was closed down. I would have stayed, but I was heading to the town centre parade.






I was a bit late to get a decent view of the initial ceremony, but bagged a prime spot for the march past in front of the Guildhall.






And an armed guard on my bike, that I'd hoiked over the Christmas tree fence, was most welcome  (note: no faces shown for ID purposes!)

Once the silence had been observer, and the march past was gone, I needed to head home as No. 1 daughter was popping over at 13:00.











I did have a few minutes to spare to ride around St Andrews hospital grounds though ( a bit tresspassy, but, hey ho ..)

Back home on 20 miles in lovely sunny weather, but with a chilly wind blowing quite strongly.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1272196240


----------



## Jon George (13 Nov 2017)

Bagged another point in the 50km challenge this morning (the sunny weather made me too good an offer. )

Practically an identical route I did about a week ago (a meander North of Ipswich), only this time I saw a _pair_ of raptors doing their thing near Gosbeck, rather than the solitary bird I saw then. At this rate, I'll be seeing flocks of the darn things soon.

This House-On-A-Hill near Coddenham.


----------



## Old jon (13 Nov 2017)

Well cold this morning, and I almost decided not to go out. But after yet another week off the bike, the vet told me the pain in my toe was gout, it seemed a good idea to go and ride.

The Ellis Briggs today, gears for these weary legs, and point the bike in the general direction of Wetherby. Not that I quite reached Wetherby, today it was relegated to a point of the compass. To start with, Holbeck and its newest attraction, the Water Wings. Good job its not a bus route. Negotiate those and head out to Hunslet and the road to Crown Point Bridge, followed by the traffic snarl towards Regent Street after which things quieten all the way up Roundhay Road to the clock at Oakwood. Poor legs, and Boot Hill is the next climb. No thoughts of rushing this one, find a low gear and twiddle all the way up. This had the unexpected benefit of warming up my fingers. Until this point I had been considering a shorter route, but. On to the pub and turn left for Shadwell, Whin Moor Lane ( I think ) and Gateland Lane after it are pretty exposed and breezy at the warmest of times. Anyway, turn left on the High Street and head for Slaid Hill, where a right turn takes the road towards Wike.



What is the collective noun for golf courses? This stretch of road deserves the noun, whatever it is. East Keswick next, and aye, I know it is uphill. But it keeps my fingers warm, see? And my legs tired. Drop to the A 659 and turn right for Collingham and the temptation to turn left to cross Linton Bridge and ride through the village to Wetherby. That, in these temperatures, was too far. So, to the A 58, left and then right onto Jewitt Lane and some more climbing. Vague tyre tracks, could be another eight or a dozen bikes had been ridden up there, maybe yesterday. By the time Compton Lane is reached lungs and legs need the more or less flat riding that follows, all the way to Thorner. And realisation happens, I still have Sandhills to climb. Ah well, get on with it. Really, not all that bad. So, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane back to the A 58, that really satisfying descent ( after riding up it earlier ) of Boot Hill and back home via Oakwood and the squiggle around the edge of Leeds centre. Crossing the river again, at the same bridge, and the first spots of rain were felt. A very short shower to end 29.2 miles of riding and, despite my grumbles, only 1246 feet of climbing. Grinning still.

A map. Garmin little thingies are marvellous.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2017)

Out for a good leg stretch today on a variation of a route I've done a couple of times recently, to Acton Burnell, Cardington, Cressage Walcot, Upton Magna, Shrewsbury and home.

It was frosty again overnight so I waited for the ice to clear (not too long this time) and headed out with my winter layers on. There was practically no wind which should have been good for getting on well but as often happens in the cold weather I found it much more of an effort.

There was very little traffic around while I was out so no incidents to report. I did pass a few people out walking and there were a few cyclists out on the second half of the ride.

I changed the route at the end compared to the last couple of times and headed along the old canal path (rough and very muddy), along the riverside to Castlefields Bridge (met a family group with a friendly dog) then into Abbey Foregate and along Belle Vue to home.

45 miles this time (well, 44.99 but I'm claiming it ) at 13.2 mph average. Harder work than it should have been today.





Acton Burnell





On the old Roman road near Leebotwood.





Oops. Someone has had a bit of a moment on the road to Cardington.





A pause to have my lunch.





The Wrekin - the colours looked better in real life than they've come out in the photo.





This is more like it. A beech hedge at Downton.


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Nov 2017)

Its been a relatively warm day today so a bike ride was a must tonight.
It was pitch black outside as I got the out through the front door of my Mr Ben style house and was greeted by the sight of a group of mountain bikers heading towards the wilderness of the welsh mountains. 
I wasn't feel that energetic tonight, so I headed off in the other direction where the roads are more forgiving. It turned out to be quite an eventful ride. I saw loads of roadies out in force with some really impressive lights on there bikes. None where offensively dazzling though and virtually everybody said hello whilst gasping for a breath. One roadie came past the opposite way about 7 miles from home and was shocked to see that he had no front or rear lights working on his bike. The roads were pitch black too. Further on as I came round a corner a drama suddenly unfolded. There was cars strewn all over the road with there hazards flashing ,and when I got closer I spotted a giant hole in the hedge with a car in the field. The driver was nowhere to be seen but it must of only recently happened ,as the bonnet was still warm to the touch from the heat of the engine. I unclipped my bike light to look around the area but there was no sign of the driver. The police soon arrived to the scene..
21 miles tonight and was thoroughly enjoyable and somewhat eventful :-) :-)


----------



## Old jon (15 Nov 2017)

I am black lacquered! Thirty miles and maybe an inch ( 25.4 mm for the metrified ) more, and I do feel tired. Yep, my own silly fault for riding a bike all that distance. Good fun though, and the weather was quite a bit warmer than Monday. Dry too. Lets tell you how it happened.

Time to ride the fixed again, just so I do not forget how. Sensible would have been a route out south and east of where I live. Plenty of roads around that way, a lot of countryside to enjoy looking at, all that good stuff. I have never been that sort of sensible, so off to Otley, north and west from where I am sitting. This has the canal towpath as an easy start, the bit I use is surfaced nicely, apart from the below bridge cobbles, and only has a couple of lock rises to slow me down. Leave the towpath at Viaduct Road, cross the river and enjoy Cardigan Road all the way up to Headingley. And up again to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Straight on, though I was tempted to turn right and ride past the church and dam at Adel, I resisted. The A 660 all the way to the Dyneley Arms and turn right to descend Pool Bank. With some trepidation, the last descent of this hill on the fixed resulted in an involuntary unclipping of my left foot. Interesting! No drama this time around, turn left at the bottom to head for Otley along the A 659.



The place in the video once was a paper mill, if memory serves. It is now a huggin of different businesses, one of which seems to be a brewery. I will check sometime. A couple of left turns in Otley and the A 660 unwinds uphill and in front. Back to the Dyneley Arms, a brisk ride through Bramhope and I did it. Turned left at the roundabout, I did. The other end of the bit passing the dam and church at Adel. It is a bit of a climb to Arthington Road, turn right and the downhill is welcome. A short climb after the dam, a ride past the posh houses turn right and there is the Otley Road again. Left, more downhill to Headingley, then Kirkstall and a return to the towpath. Office Lock and leave the towpath, Water Lane and its newly sprouted wings and Hunslet and home. Another good ride.

A map, I have a number of strangely similar ones . . .






And, for once, the elevation profile, courtesy of my little Garmin. The bit that looks like falling off a cliff is Pool Bank.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Nov 2017)

We did our "regular" coastal loop today, just under 20 miles.

By "we" I mean, myself, Mrs BoldonLad and eldest daughter. You may be pleased to hear, eldest daughter is a recent recruit to cycling, she was riding Mrs BoldonLad's "old" bicycle. Only previous out was one of our 10 mile loops about ten days ago.

Mrs BoldonLad takes no prisoners, no concessioners for a "beginner", or, the inferior bicycle, usual pace, no waiting, no quarter given!

I did treat then to coffee and cake at the 15 miles mark.

It remains to be seen if we have a new "recruit" or not.













Wednesday 15th November 2017



__ BoldonLad
__ 15 Nov 2017


----------



## Spartak (15 Nov 2017)

Nice ride today from North East Bristol down to Portishead crossing 3 totally different bridges. Firstly Peros bridge at the harbourside then the Clifton Suspension bridge and on the way back the M5 bridge at Avonmouth ( it has a cycle lane).

Whilst in Portishead I stopped at the Wetherspoons for some breakfast......






..... and very nice it was.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Nov 2017)

Mists lay about as I set off. Jules H was in place at the Powick meet spot even tho' I rolled up early. We took the standard run out to Martley then the dodge around to Ockeridge to line us up for Camp Lane and the ride around Woodbury Hill. The Teme valley was on show below but the Clee Hills were still shrouded in cloud. A Chinook flew below us in the valley. At Abberley we visited the Norman church http://churches.abberley.co.uk/st-michael-s What a little gem! Now we ran along the lane to emerge at Dunley for the gentle downhill ramp into Stourport. Our favourite cafe is now on winter schedule so we took to the Windlass cafe down at the canal basin.

Refreshed we dived into the sandy lanes. Something has changed in these lanes as there isn't any sand being washed onto the tarmac anymore. Just as well really. For a change we took to a loop which should avoid the really muddy section on the way into Holt Fleet. We emerged as predicted onto the main road to cross the Severn and climb away for the lanes to Ockeridge and Wichenford. Now we looped to Broadheath and the standard run back via Hawthorn Lane. Great relaxed outing today with a mixture of climbs and flat. Leaves have fallen leaving bare trees but there is still plenty of autumnal colour about. 60 smiles


----------



## Donger (15 Nov 2017)

Glorious autumn day. 20 mile bimble down to Frampton and back. Passed another clubmate on the way back. Ride spoilt a bit by the thought of a fox hunt going on somewhere nearby. (All the ghoulish hangers-on were parking along the lanes trying to get a sight of an animal being tormented). Worse still, mobile phone technology was being used to direct the hunt. Why not go the whole hog and use radar or deploy drones? Oh, well. each to their own.


----------



## Aravis (15 Nov 2017)

My first day back on the bike after a heavy cold which started within hours of my "century a month" ride on Nov 1st. Since I'm trying for two imperial centuries a month this year I decided just to go for it, with a route that would allow me to cut it short at various points along the way, and to miss out the big climb if it really seemed unwise. None of this was necessary, but the legs were complaining in the last quarter.

I'd been toying with the idea of riding a brontosaurus-shaped elevation profile, and since I wanted to put it one big climb today, it was a good time to do it. Here's the route and profile (anticlockwise around both loops):










These online route-planning tools have a lot to answer for.

Apart from some early mist, it was about as perfect a day as you could hope for in mid November. At my first "gateway stop", just when I was wondering if the mist was going hang around all day, I gave my glasses a clean and everything was a lot clearer. I've a feeling I've been there before.

I put in some diversions off the A38 which I hadn't been along before, to Ripple and Kinnersley. They'll be repeated. Worcester at about 9am was a trial, but I found a nice route northwards to Ombersley avoiding the main roads.






Still quite a bit of mist here, but when I started again the skies cleared and the sun came out for the descent to Holt Fleet, breathtaking as always.

After negotiating Worcester again, this time on the western bank of the river, I headed for the big climb up to West Malvern, having carefully arranged for the summit to be at my half-way point. Earlier in the day I thought there was no chance of seeing any Welsh mountains. Not the best, but I was more than happy with this view:






After cautiously descenting through the centre of Malvern, there were some imposing views back to where I'd been:






I proceeded southwards along familiar roads before taking the lovely little road through Forthampton and Chaceley, which I've by-passed dozens of times but strangely never used before. Another feeding stop, and a moment to photograph this impressive avenue and yet more autumn colours:






After this the weather started to deteriorate, becoming quite gloomy with a little light rain. And the roads were frequently absolutely filthy, so progress was often very slow and cautious. But I stayed upright and had enough left to enjoy the final dash along the A48.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Nov 2017)

After finishing work in the very early hours, I opted for the long way home to get a few more Explorer squares, ones which I wouldn't go for during the day since the traffic is bad, and it's not the nicest of places to ride either being largely built up. But, at 2 o'clock in the morning it's quiet enough to pedal along whilst munching on a Cornish pasty. Not too chilly with a bit of mist on the air, I left the airport and headed North to Harlington, the East through Cranford before heading home via Feltham, Bedfont and then familiar roads from Ashford.
A very enjoyable 15.7 mile commute home, and something that may become a habit on the way home from middle of the night finishes.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Nov 2017)

I had a couple of things to do at opposite ends of Glasgow. 
So it was Maryhill to Pollock, on to Cathcart , Celtic park , for a picture of the bricks ( RIP Jacky )
On to Partick and home. 30 miles.
Not much speed , too many traffic lights.
Makes me glad I got rid of my car.
It stayed dry .
Hopefully tomorrow I'll find a less polluted route.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Nov 2017)

Short pootle on the XLS from Cambridge North station to at least keep the legs moving while I've got this cold.

Some bunny hop practicing along Fen Road and then off the oaths were possible through the commons and greens ;Jesus Green was fun with it being a bit waterlogged at the moment.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1277394655

Quick pause for a pic with Kings chapel peeking behind Clare college in the background ;


----------



## BoldonLad (17 Nov 2017)

Another urban circuit, around South Tyneside, today.

Dry, with "watery" sunshine, decidedly chilly.

Twelve miles, as much as possible on Cycletracks or shared paths:













17/11/2017 Ride



__ BoldonLad
__ 17 Nov 2017






From Boldon Colliery through Hedworth and past Felgate Metro Station













17/11/2017 6 approaching Fellgate Metro Station



__ BoldonLad
__ 17 Nov 2017






Through Jarrow, yes, amazingly, this is Jarrow:













17/11/2017 4 Jarrow



__ BoldonLad
__ 17 Nov 2017






Past Jarrow Slake and St Paul's Church













17/11/2017 3 Jarrow Slake



__ BoldonLad
__ 17 Nov 2017






South Shields (Tyne Dock - Harton) very urban, no scenery

edge of town approaching Holder House













17/11/2017 2 South Shields - Temple Park



__ BoldonLad
__ 17 Nov 2017






returning to Boldon Colliery, via Tilesheds Nature Reserve













17/11/2017 1 Boldon Colliery, Tilesheds Nature Reserve



__ BoldonLad
__ 17 Nov 2017






Almost home













17/11/2017 5 Boldon Colliery



__ BoldonLad
__ 17 Nov 2017






Messed up the orientation of my Drift HD170!, but, if you really want the gory details they are here https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjGYRauW7lm05hBc-RL2JfCZrhDOr-i5o, and, they will, eventually, be right way up, promise!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Nov 2017)

A couple of days late posting this, but it’ll make me feel better for typing this as I didn’t go out today or yesterday. 

Planned my 25km route as usual especially as I hadn’t done this one before. Normally go for 30km (20 mile) routes, but as I was very worn down after last Sunday’s ride, the wife made me swear I’d take it easy. Minus 5km seemed about right  

Went from Todwick down the bridleway to Wales (the village, not the country). Headed past Wales church and joined the bridleway to Woodall then by road to Killamarsh. Took another bridleway to Renishaw then up some long hills to Barlborough. 

But wait! What about the puncture in Renishaw?! It seems I picked up a Hawthorne on the last bridleway. Replaced the inner tube on a handy footpath in the middle of Renishaw. Third puncture I’ve had in about 6 weeks. 

Passed an interesting little pub on the way, but me being me, I’ve forgotten the name of it. Then it was around junction 30 of the M1 and up to the De Rodes (which does cheap food but wasn’t spectacular last time I went) before whizzing down some short hills and up some long hills to Harthill. From there a hop, skip and jump to Kiveton Park (no mean feat on a bike, I can tell you) before heading home. 

My main issue is forgetting to eat as I ride, but after some stern warnings from the missus I made sure to eat at three points on the ride.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Nov 2017)

A day off today and a nice slow 17 mile saunter across the Fen here. I certainly won't be troubling the good folks at Strava any time soon!






Bakers Fen near Wicken filling up with water nicely now- plenty of wildfowl and waders turning up.





Some of my favourite tracks are getting quite boggy now but still doable for now.






Not a great shot, but a nice fly past by a barn own at Reach Lode bridge. A very pale individual this one, and as I watched it hunt it's easy to see why it was also known as the ghost owl.






He managed to catch a vole and wolfed it down in one on a post, looking very pleased with himself.











Then the sky caught fire! Home just before my hands froze. A terrific ride in perfect conditions.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Nov 2017)

Again time was short but with wonderful blue skies and little wind it was necessary to grab some miles. The old loop was the thing. Ashleworth to include climbing to Woolridge. Well it is a lovely ride even if I know it backwards. Little to report today. The M50 bridge now has its new tarmac but still something to be done as none of the infrastructure has moved. Robins appeared everywhere today. I think they were attempting to get themselves noticed for the up coming Xmas card season. Just one buzzard today. The Hams are still quite dry so no wildfowl to be seen yet. I kept the pace sensible today as the cold was all around. That worked well so I'm ready for tomorrow's Saturday Crew ride. 44 smiles


----------



## Jon George (17 Nov 2017)

Another day of sunshine that I couldn't pass up. I also needed to occupy my mind with something other than thinking some important blood results due in the afternoon.
Well, I noticed frost on the lawn in the morning, but decided against a full-winter coat and elected to go for Last-Layer-Before-Swapping-Over-To-Coat. Three miles in and I was regretting it, as I was becoming boiled, but only a little while later, some kind of temperature equilibrium had been achieved and I felt just right. 
For the last couple of weeks I've been playing around with 25-30 mile routes that take me through Claydon, Coddenham, Gosbeck, Helmingham, Otley and home and seeing the fields change day-by-day has, once again, reminded me why I love cycling.

This on the hill out from Barham to Coddenham:-






I was going a little slower than usual, but still, some of the other riders passing me seemed to be flying. All, except one, responded to my 'Good Morning!' and I didn't care that not all did.

The beet has been harvested. This out near Otley College:-






Didn't make it for another 50km point, but it was a good ride.

(Blood results? Great news.)


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

@Reflective Ape

Love the pics - especially the last one


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2017)

*Bike selected;* CGR (as I knew I was venturing onto a, now, bridleway)
*Weather;* overcast. cool, mainly dry, but drizzle & headwind (on the return)
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


Out this morning, as I didn't ParkRun (and decided, I wasn't going to travel up to 'H v C'. as I feel too unfit)
I only had a couple of hours, so just headed over through Old Snydale, past the Cross Keys, & up towards Featherstone

(taken from the opposite direction)
Wednesday 12th November 2014




A left turn, at 'Lin-Pac junction, towards Featherstone itself
As I waited for the next set of traffic-lights to change, at the bottom of Station Road, two riders came out
They were held, at the following set of lights, near _The Junction_ pub, I'm pretty certain that they were both Wakefield Triathlon Club members, or at least one of them (sure it was Jon Howard - riding a Colnago CX bike, on cantilevers, with mudguards)

Through Purston, & past the lovely Old Hall
(seen from the adjacent field)
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....ed-garden-wall-to-front-ackworth#.WhAmb0x2vIU
Tuesday 19th October 2004





Past the Market Cross, & _The Brown Cow_, with a short stretch of Pontefract Road (A628), before turning onto Long Lane, by one of (the three) Obelisks on this road (the Barnsley - Pontefract TurnPike)
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....junction-with-long-lane-ackworth#.WhAngkx2vIU
Wednesday 4th April 2007





It's a quiet stretch, with not a car seen, until reaching the Rustic Arms at the other end, where it joins Station Road


This meets the Barnsdale Road, which leaves the A1, at Barnsdale Bar, then heads into Pontefract
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2745075
Then...... it's lost in Castleford , Lagentium to the Romans, before emerging again, as (again!) Barnsdale Road, becoming Ridge Road, as it heads towards HookMoor & Aberford

Once through East Hardwick, I crossed the Little Went, on the way (opposite direction to photo); http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/530961

Then it was the gentle, rolling ascent to join Moor Lane, into Wentbridge, to enter the village next to Goldeneye (one of the barn conversions, & yes!!, there is usually an Aston-Martin parked outside)

This essentially arrives at the foot of the North Cutting, the scene of many a wagon drivers cursing, during the days of the '_Great North Road'_ passing through the village,

Saturday 15th February 2015
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2281023
https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135504-wenthill-farmhouse-darrington#.WhAtEEx2vIU




The _GNR_ now climbs up the North Cutting, towards its coupling with the A1, just to the south of Darrington
(the 'modern' A1 passes over the, 1961, Wentbridge viaduct)

At this point, my reason for being here, comes into sight
The pre-1830 Great North Road, that was even steeper than the present road)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4864871

Due to the stops to photograph, I was actually down to a 34 x 25, which was a surprise, but the surface was a stoney/tree-rooted







I'll admit here, that my previous thoughts/beliefs, on this route were wrong, as evidenced by other local historians, & various maps
Jackson Lane was what I thought was the _GNR_
I think what threw me, was writings in various books about Jacksons Hill, & hence Jackson Lane............

Once, at the top, there was the short ride over the Westfield Lane, to Darrington, & a loop round through the village, past the windmill. & _Manasseh, _then back via the same route, into East Hardwick
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/232113
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/535649

My only variation, was upon reaching Barnsdale Road again, when I ventured into HundHill, to cut a corner, with the added excitement of a wind-driven drizzle & the remnants of Equestrian road-users, on the corners...........................




http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2605987
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2605983



Day-off tomorrow, so I'll see what it brings for a ride

I hope, at least one person enjoyed reading this/opening the links/the photographs

_
_


----------



## Old jon (18 Nov 2017)

A very familiar route today, the temperature outdoors is not very encouraging. It is similar every year of course, more layers, thick gloves, frozen left foot. I know what to expect but radically different or longer rides are unlikely to happen.

Out on the geared bike today, and riding around the flatter bits of country ( silly word, towns, villages and some open fields ) near to home. Flatter, my tiny Garmin insists there was just over one thousand feet of climbing today. Not going to argue, the only way away from here is up. The initial wander around Holbeck has some extra decoration these days, so I rode under the wings of Water Lane again, on the way to the pedal through Hunslet and the poorly surfaced hill up to John o’ Gaunts. It has occurred to me, again, why site a coal mine on the top of a hill? An adit lower down would surely have been easier. Maybe lower down was not lower enough? Anyway, riding there makes the warmth build up well. Turn left and pass the station at Woodlesford, nicely downhill, and turn left again to cross the two waterways on the road to Swillington, and a little more climbing. The roundabout at Garforth was clear again, no intention of riding up the cliff today, so straight on around the northern side of the town, past the football club and across that enormous roundabout over the M 1. Carry straight on for the gates of Lotherton Hall.



The left turn, up and down again to Aberford, right and left onto Cattle Lane for more up and down on the way to Barwick in Elmet, the last bit to the maypole was hard pedalling today. Through Scholes, where I noticed the school sign now says ‘Scholes ( Elmet )’. I do not know how many Scholes there are in Yorkshire. After the village is the A 64 and today it was busier than I have seen it in some time, but turn left, then right a few hundred yards later onto Thorner Lane. Skeltons Lane is soon reached, along that to Red Hall Lane and the left onto the A 58, whizz down the hill and take the right turn for the unused gates of Roundhay Park, past the clock and down Roundhay Road towards the wander round the edge of Leeds town centre, a small ride through Hunslet after crossing the river and up the hill to home to complete 28.3 miles when I reached there. Lots of autumn colours, most of the way around. Leaf fall has revealed new views across fields, a grand ride it was.

Similar maps have been seen . . .


----------



## DCLane (18 Nov 2017)

Not very important from a distance or location basis, but today's been the first time out on a bike since my operation in mid-September: https://www.strava.com/activities/1280439882

Very, very steady and the road back will be a long one but I was able to ride a bike


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Nov 2017)

A ride on the tandem today to Foxton, Jo's friend was exhibiting at the art show.

We got there via Chapel Hill after seeing the worlds biggest kestrel and a lone hare, though not together.

After a brew with Hilary we rode to Shelford and called in at Days bakery. 
We returned via Coton and Madingley Hill for a 27 mile loop.






https://www.strava.com/activities/1280495895


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2017)

First decent ride this morning on the recently acquired Koga Miyata for me this morning took a route with loads of options .






All was going well at the first two option points so carried on and ended up doing 34 miles to Oakley just above Bedford and back . 






Chilly out at first 5.15 but soon got into the swing of things back in by 8 am as a busy day ahead.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Nov 2017)

Steve E, Sara P and I set off but on came the rain. That's not in the forecast! Mrs 26, Margaret PR and Jules H were at the Pot sheltering. Fladbury was the initial call but with the rain looking like it was settling in that got changed to Pershore. Mrs 26 headed off home and not long after Jules did the same. So 4 of us braved the weather a bit longer. We were getting steadily soaked and at Pershore Sara peeled off rather than stop. Fortunately it was fairly comfortable in the cafe and the chat flowed well. All too soon we had to get back out in it. There was a fair bit of extra work being put in to get warmed back up. Eventually we did warm up but we kept the pace brisk to stay warm. We didn't hang about when it was time for Margaret to head home so Steve and I continued with the brisk to get back as best we could. Glad to be back home and out of the wet kit. Now who got that forecast wrong? 39 (s)miles


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Nov 2017)

Cold but bright this morning with a noticeable breeze, so Roubaix bib tights, overshoes and three layers on top. And for the first time in an age, my proper winter gloves.

With the direction of the wind I'd ruled out heading east to Aberford and beyond, as it would be in my face on the way back, so it was up Coal Road again.
For a change I turned left onto Red Hall Lane, the wiggle on the A58 to the pub and onto Whin Moor Lane for the scenic route to Shadwell. From there it's up, down and then up again to Slaid Hill lights.
It wasn't meant to rain today, but it was starting to drizzle as I approached the lights and with a grey skies and rainbow visible in the distance ahead of me, I decided to head no further west and turned onto Wike Ridge Lane which is closed again at the Tarn Lane junction so I turned along there to drop down through the top part of Scarcroft on Millionaires Row and down the A58 again to the lights with another right turn onto the first of todays Thorner Lanes.

After keeping it fairly flat last weekend, I'd decided to add a couple of hills in to see how I coped, and what better then "Hellwood", the twisty climb up Scarcroft Hill. Hard work today but with the granny gear engaged I ground it out to the top. From there it's a familiar breeze long the ridge on Milner Lane, eventually arriving in East Rigton and onto Compton Lane. Lovely and quiet on here again, seeing no-one but a couple of dog walkers and then left at Jewitt Lane and down the hill to Collingham.
Regular readers might remember these lanes were a mud fest last week - today with it being dry they were a little better in most places but I think it's what you'd call "marginal gains". Past the building site on the fringes of Collingham there is still a lot of mud on the road and if it had been wet it might have been a different story. Good to see the council are on top of it - not...

Anyhow, School Lane then across the A58 again with a sprint on the A659 before heading for the bridge to Linton and the lumpiness through the village, followed by a loop of Wetherby town centre before dropping down to The Wilderness for a breather and a couple of photos:














As I put my gloves back on I remembered the joy of winter gloves - they were now cold and damp inside and a struggle to get back on 

Back in the saddle and the steep climb back up the hill, before taking Walton Road out across the A1(M) and on past the race course.
I ignored the first turning for Thorp Arch for a change and kept on the road to Walton, turning there instead past the prison and the training grounds, onto Long Causeway and then dropping into Thorp Arch.
Down the hill to the bridge, where a nice driver gave way to me, and climbed up the other side into Boston Spa where a couple of hundred yards along Main Street took me to the turning for Clifford.
Climbed through the village before plunging down into Bramham, where the only option was to climb back out on the other side and across the A1(M).
From there it's a simple job of the gentle climb up Thorner Road, then onto another Thorner Lane, through the dip and while I managed the climb up the other side I had to stop for a couple of minutes to get my breath back.
I realised that with a bit of extra mileage I was on for a metric half, so turned down Jewitt Lane when I reached it, then onto Bramham Lane - I had half expected this to be another mudfest, but apart from the first 100 yards or so it pretty OK but again, the road being dry probably helped. This is another lovely quiet lane and after steadily climbing for most of the way (no wonder I normally ride this in the other direction!), this eventually drops down into East Rigton again.

From there I retraced my outbound route along the ridge, this time dropping down into Thorner and along Main Street as far as the pub, where another right put me onto Carr Lane for the climb back out of the village and out to the A58. This was hard work as not only is it mainly climbing but it was into the wind today and I was starting to tire. Granny gear again for the last climb and before I knew it, it was time for a the final visit of the day to the A58 then Coal Road and the last climb of any note, before just spinning along the straight, flat section and dropping down onto local roads to home.

*31.67 miles* (50.96km) in a steady *2h 31m* at an average of just *12.5mph* with *1,666.66* feet climbed and an average temperature of *5.4°C*. 

I'll take that - I'm still suffering with the after effects of the dreaded lurgy and that started to show later in the ride with the bit of extra climbing I'd added. The main thing though is that I got out there and got another ride in - with bonus that it's another point for the Half Century Challenge.
I think I got the layering about right, although a bit of cold was definitely creeping into my toes and finger ends on the longer descents - fortunately my glacial pace on the flat and uphill allowed me to warm up again 

Lots of cyclists out today which is always good and despite being on busy roads at times, todays drivers were all playing nicely.

And to end, a map:


----------



## pjd57 (18 Nov 2017)

Work first for a couple of hours near Glasgow city centre , then a leisurely ride along the Clyde and the canal to Bowling .
Then headed back home , but detoured through the local park just to get to 30 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> Not very important from a distance or location basis, but today's been the first time out on a bike since my operation in mid-September: https://www.strava.com/activities/1280439882
> 
> Very, very steady and the road back will be a long one but I was able to ride a bike


Welcome back ,I bet it felt great to be back on the bike .


----------



## DCLane (18 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Welcome back ,I bet it felt great to be back on the bike .



It did, but also showed that the way back will be a long one.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Nov 2017)

A bit cold & breezy here, but a lovely day for a ride so combined it with a bit of shopping and used my 13 Hybrid for the first time in a month or so.




Out late morning to the local supermarket for food for the weekend, then home for a quick coffee & toast. The afternoon part of the ride was to Halfords (car glass cleaner) and B&Q (Stanley knife blades for work) followed by an extended loop home via Westerfield on the far side of Ipswich.

Why do 20 miles by car when you can do 40 miles by bike?


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Nov 2017)

My ride today was into work. My ride yeaterday was up the High Street to buy a hairdryer. All of which were dry.

Yesterday afternoon waas spent in the pouring rain in Windsor for 3 hours, having a proud Dad moment as my Son, playing 2nd baritone horn, marched with the Egham Brass Band at the Lantern & Light Festival. Poor lad was soaked and freezing at the end, but glad he did it.


----------



## delb0y (19 Nov 2017)

Short loop round the lanes to try out the new flat-bar Giant for the first time and to see if I'd set up the various heights and angles ok.

Alas, made two very elementary errors.

The new SPD pedals were - without me realising it - set to the very maximum tension. I thought it was difficult getting my shoes clipped in. But once in everything was fine until I came to unclip. _No @#%$**g way_, Jose. I mean, my feet were stuck. Not a major problem, I undid the straps on my left shoe so, in an emergency, I could simply extract foot from shoe. But the second issue was that the seat post start to slip down. I'd read that this is a problem with the Giant funky seatpost lock thingie, but thought I'd done it tight enough. By the time I got home (still locked into the pedals) I was looking like one of those 16 year old kids on a BMXer - with my knees up around my ears.

Anyway, seatpost and SPD tensions have now been adjusted, along with a slight tweak of the bars and the saddle. Will try the loop again in the week to see how the adjustments fare.

That aside, the bike felt good - if slow. Not sure why that should be. It's no heavier than the Tricross and the gears (that I use) are about the same. I guess it must be the huge 50mm tyres and the wind resistance factor. Brakes were great. Gears pretty good - although there's a slight delay when changing which was disconcerting. Turning at slow speed was easy with the wide straight bars and the big tyres were pretty comfy over the rough old road surfaces. I was running them at 55 psi. Reckon a bit lower might be even more luxurious - something I'll try once I've got the basic set-up to my liking.


----------



## Jon George (19 Nov 2017)

Out in the sun again! 

Over the last couple of weeks I've been playing around with some 30+ mile routes north of Ipswich and decided to do one in the reverse direction. This led to the occasional internal SatNav failure as I tried to envisage which way I'd been previously. 

One incident of note: coming down the hill into Witnesham, I had a This-Feels-Darned-Slippy moments just as I approached the hairpin (and could hear an on-coming car). Feathered the brake and relaxed ... I was either going to come off, or I wasn't, so why help tipping the outcome in favour of the former by stressing?

One near-miss later and out at Swilland and I was reflecting on how the weather has definitely turned and, yes, it had been prudent to slow things down a bit.

Another fantastic day out. This near Otley.






And, as usual, I'm now off for a few Sunday pints!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Nov 2017)

Afraid no cycling today, but saw many during 2 hours of dogging*, including a beautiful, stealthy classic Colnago in a lovely shade of orange. Modern bikes are great when walking along quiet lanes as often freewheels, frames, and in one case a disc wheel make such a racket I can drag the mutts out of the way in plenty of time!

*in a Kayleigh, Car Share sense


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2017)

Nice little 16.5 mile bimble with the wife and kids..cold ,and my shoulder hurts like a sod ' treatment starts Thursday ' but a most enjoyable couple of hrs.

My whole body is tingling with the thaw


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Nov 2017)

A very cold 46 miles on the winter bike, sunny but only 1C when I left the house. It's been very dry so no ice, but the roads and now my bike are covered in salt.


----------



## Donger (19 Nov 2017)

Never got out on the new bike on my birthday yesterday. Filthy wet, cold and grey day. Part of me also didn't want to get the bike dirty! I'll save my test ride for another day. Want to make sure everything fits comfortably before I do anything too long or strenuous on it. Will exercise will power for a few more days.

Club ride again today on my usual bike. A 41.1 mile trip out through Elmore and Epney before turning for Stroud. When in Stroud, hung a left at Waitrose up past the hospital along the long climb up to Bisley. 16% in places, but no skipping of the front wheel or unicycling today. Looped back to Stroud via a road quaintly called "The Old Neighbourhood" at Chalford. My arms were nearly cramping up by the time we got to the bottom. Wet rims and constant hazards on the way down (wet leaves, tight bends with cars coming the other way etc) made for heavy braking all the way down.

Great coffee and cake stop at the Malthouse café at Salmon Springs before one last long climb past Pitchcombe to Edge up the back of Horsepools Hill. A nice ride in great company. (9 of us today). Lovely weather too, if a bit chilly at 2 degrees up on the top early on. Might be my last ride of the year in shorts!
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Biff600 (19 Nov 2017)

Was hoping to get out this morning, got all kitted up, but there was a frost on the ground, so I got on the turbo instead.

Typical, if I hadn't been so impatient and waited an hour or so, I would have got out on the road bike


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2017)

Out the door at 0915 and it's properly  . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Barrow and up the 4 mile uphill of Paudy Lane which finally warmed me up. At the top I'm on the ridge of the Vale of Belvoir all the way along to Eastwell ,Branston where I discovered my plotted route tried to send me down a dirt track took one look and said no . Quick check of the GPS and onto Knipton and to Croxton Kerrial where I rejoined my route but travelling in the wrong direction which I took a while to figure out so I climbed a hill for nothing about turn . Harston ,Denton ,back to Croxton Kerrial where I had a visit from the puncture fairy . Quick pit stop easily found the thorn so new tube and I'm back up and running as this ride I had remembered my pump. Cursing the farmer who was hedge trimming a mile half a mile before the puncture  . Saltby ,Sproxton ,Coston ,Garthorpe ,Saxby ,Wymondham . Then a few hills to Little Dalby ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby . Rearsby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Cropston and home . 77.3 miles a few holes in my Veloviewer max cluster filled in .A chilly  despite the winter sun  which made visability hard work at times .Lovely cup of soup  when I got in to warm up


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2017)

Bbbbrrrrrrrr! It was a cold one today. I went to Thetford Forest with my mate Will from work. He's half my age, I knew I'd be fitter than him but I wasn't expecting what happened.

Inadvertently I missed a turn and we wound up going straight into the pump track. It's technical and fast, but throw in a low sun on a cloudless morning and it was a bit more than tricky!
Here he is coming out at the end...




We then joined the Lime Burner trail, the poor lad had 3 offs in five minutes. No broken bones, just some hurt pride.
We found a couple of bits for me to play on, but Will was happy to stand and watch, he took a photo too




Look at my rosy cheeks!
A little later we came to "The Beast". Will saw the sign. 'What's it like?' He enquired..... 'it'll be fine' said me.
Off I went, but I waited after 10 seconds or so...... and waited.
I got off and pushed my bike back up the bumps, eventually he appeared, pushing his bike. "Alright?" I asked
"I'm finding it hard to see tree roots and stumps at speed, I can only see about 10' in front of me'..... oh sh1t, this would be fun.
The obstacles and humps and bumps would only get bigger, but there was no way out. I had to make nothing of it and get him going quickly before another rider blasted through and into us. He was very shaky, but we got there. Good for Will!


















We decamped to the blue trail after having a drink, but his poor legs had had it.
Luckily we found a big steep, deep gully for me to play up and down in for 10 minutes, this gave him a rest.
Then we found another pump track I'd not seen before so I joined the kids for a few laps of fun, then we made our way back to Brandon via High Lodge.
I was taking it easy, but when we hit a soft sandy bit Will was off and walking. I had to cajole him back on his bike. He got us back to the car without any more shenanigans. I know I've had a fun day, Will did too, though he admitted he needs to do more physical stuff. Kids of today eh?





Only 18.6 miles.
At the end I lifted Wills bike, it weighed a tonne. No wonder he was cream crackered!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1282049181


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2017)

​*Bike selected;* CGR (as I knew I'd be on Canal towpaths, & in woodland)
*Weather;* overcast. quite cold, mainly dry, intermittent Sun, breaking through the cloud
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


Out of the house, once temperatures had risen slightly, & the frost had gone from the direct sunshine
Cars were still white, where they were in shadow though

This was a 'Chuck Berry ride', in that I had _no particular place to go_

Up onto the road, over what is colloquially known as Common Road, but is officially Black Road (A655), after it's dropped down 'PineApple Hill' (there was pub at the top, now closed, & converted to a b-i-g house)
From the hill-top, there's a good view over the surrounding area, with vistas as far as HolmeMoss, the wind-farm at Royds Moor (north-west of Penistone), Midhope Moors, & the land to the north of LadyBower Reservoir

It was over Black Road, past the evocatively named Horse Race End Cottages (there is also a_ 'Horse & Groom_' pub the other side of a 'Hall & Wings' late 16th century house)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1669765
The sign is on these cottages; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3784591

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208051604240183&set=a.10206883847206987.1073741862.1601508436&type=3&theater

Monday 4th April 2016




and left at the junction with Doncaster Road (A638), & an almost immediate right onto Oakenshaw Lane
This is a rather twisty. unsighted at times (for drivers) 'rolling' lane
However, I wasn't on it for long, as I turned off just before the Leeds-Wakefield-Doncaster-Kings Cross line was passed over
It was into the old Walton Colliery yard, passing a few Pit Cottages

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3247149

This was the Pit, but was redeveloped into a Country Park, with various small lakes, & the ('abandoned') Barnsley Canal passing through it
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/sport-a...countryside/parks/walton-colliery-nature-park


I just gently meandered through, with no real intentions, and ventured onto a path, I'd not been on before
Some were a bit muddy, but fine on the Duranos of the CGR




A culvert, under the railway embankment, & the bridge over the culvert





On reaching the car-park, at the end, & rejoining Shay Lane, I headed right towards Walton, climbing up to the New Inn, & Church, where the Barnsley Canal once crossed here, & the route has been followed before (but not reported on here)


At the junction with The Balk, it was a left turn towards Walton Hall
- the home of Charles Waterton, accepted founder of the Worlds first nature reserve

If I'd carried on over the canal bridge, I'd have seen his old Home, it has been a maternity hospital, now a fancy Hotel
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3407997
http://www.watertonparkhotel.co.uk/hotel/history/

A right turn (due south) took me onto the old towpath, now Trans-Pennine Trail, with the aim of Wintersett/Cold Hiendley reservoirs (built to feed water to the Canal)
It's only in water at certain points, but how deep the mud/silt is, under the leaves could be a hazardous guess?




Once at the dam, of the reservoir, it was off to follow the trails around Haw Park Woods, back to the café/countryside center
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/sport-and-leisure/parks-and-countryside/parks/haw-park-wood

I got talking to a chap there, who had brought his Scimitar out for a Sunday morning spin
He seemed happy that someone recognised what it was, & let me have a look



I followed the road over the edge of Wintersett, towards Ryhill, & turned right towards the hamlet of Cold Hiendley (15 - 20 houses??), with another nice 'hall & wings' house, that's split up, & on a farm



Then a bit of road, through Notton Bridge, over a George Stephenson designed roadbridge
https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101135573-notton-bridge-notton#.WhGrI0x2vIU
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/75264

Straight over, at 'Twist cross-roads' (where there used to be a pub, called the Oliver Twist, now demolished, & houses there)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3245966

A short run, brought a rapid descent into the lovely village of Notton, where there's evidence in Applehaigh Woods, of Iron-age workings
Along George Lane, turning right (north) onto Woolley Mill Lane, where there's a very b-I-g house, that looks like a Colarado ski-lodge!, with the remnants of the Woolley Dam, as a private lake
Old details. but has pictures
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-39158000.html

Out onto Barnsley Road here, the A61, not far south of NewMillerDam
A left onto Wood Lane, towards Chapelthorpe

Once in Chapelthorpe. I worked through the village, passing this lovely Hall
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/765760


Next stop was a fast road, Demby Dale Road, the dual-carriageway (at this point) out of Wakefield, to jct 39/M1
I had to join it at a roundabout, not too bad on a Sunday dinnertime, but a nightmare on a mid-week 'rush-hour'
(from the cameras angle too) http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2529228

Back towards Wakefield, feeling quite warm, but with numb toes
Past Pugneys Country Park, & over the River Calder, under the railway to Barnsley, & past Holmefield Park (Wakefield Park is three, really; Holmfield, Clarence & Thornes)

Under the '99 Arches (the railway we encountered on Oakenshaw Lane, at the beginning of this drawn out saga)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/362217

Across Ings Road, an early bypass, to avoid drove Cattle clogging up the town centre (Ings being the marshy area)
Around past the site of the (old) Cattle Market, now the main Royal Mail sorting/distribution centre for the area

Round George Street, to Smythe Street, to come to the traffic-lights opposite the Opera House
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/942818



Designed by Frank Matcham, who was responsible for the London Palladium, amongst others, & the gorgeous County Arcade in Leeds
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theatre_Royal,_Wakefield
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Matcham


Back home via, the BullRing, in the shadow of the Cathedral
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/464524

Past the converted Stanley Royd 'West Riding Lunatic Asylum' (as it was built for), onwards via the new 'Eastern Relief Road', & my usual route home, as I would to/from work
Including my daily view of the Worlds largest cast-iron aquaduct
http://www.engineering-timelines.com/scripts/engineeringItem.asp?id=19


As I wrote yesterday..............


Richard A Thackeray said:


> Day-off tomorrow, so I'll see what it brings for a ride
> I hope, at least one person enjoyed reading this/opening the links/the photographs


​

The sentiments are the same







​


----------



## derrick (19 Nov 2017)

Nice ride out to Thaxted for a bacon butty lovely, 72 miles in the sun all be it a bit chilly, Great route pretty countryside nice quiet roads, what more could you ask for. finished up in the pub for a couple of beers, my other half turned up after her local hill climb repeats, she came back with a Strava QOM so she was well happy.

https://www.strava.com/dashboard


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Bbbbrrrrrrrr! It was a cold one today. I went to Thetford Forest with my mate Will from work. He's half my age, I knew I'd be fitter than him but I wasn't expecting what happened.
> 
> Inadvertently I missed a turn and we wound up going straight into the pump track. It's technical and fast, but throw in a low sun on a cloudless morning and it was a bit more than tricky!
> Here he is coming out at the end...
> ...




Hi Dave

How did you find Thetford ? Would you say its worth the trip over?
I hear so many different reports..ie boring flat, or a good day out..

Have you been to Sherwood Pines ? If yes is it similar or nothing like it..


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Nov 2017)

Set the alarm early, intending to get out and back to do other stuff. However at 6am there was a thick frost, so I went back to bed for a couple of hours 

As a consequence it was well after 10 when rubber hit road (blame Peter Kay as we tried to get tickets).

Despite the sunshine, it was even colder today than yesterday. I'd dug out the Sealskins winter socks and my Altura windproof gloves, as well as finding a windproof jersey to go over todays ensemble. It didn't completely work if I'm honest.

Time limited, it was Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and then down Sandhills into Thorner, but by the time I'd reached the village after a mile of descending I was getting really cold and I could feel it on my chest again.
So, once again it was a left onto Carr Lane for the least strenuous climb out of the village, but it was hard work by now. So much that I had to stop at the top of the first climb to have a breather.
Anyhow, down through the S-bends and then the climb up to the A58, along there and up Coal Road, before local roads to home.

*8.1 miles* (13.03km) in *36m* at an average of *13.4mph* with just *367 ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *2.2°C* 

A ride is a ride and while it was good to get out I'm starting to get frustrated by not being able to put a couple of back to back rides together, especially when it's dry and clear. I think the respectable average speed owes a good bit to the two long descents on the ride - at least I got some miles in.

And, on a happier note, Mrs ND had managed to bag some tickets for Peter Kay when I got back in. 

No pics today, but here's a small map:


----------



## 13 rider (19 Nov 2017)

Jenkins said:


> A bit cold & breezy here, but a lovely day for a ride so combined it with a bit of shopping and used my 13 Hybrid for the first time in a month or so.
> View attachment 383738
> 
> Out late morning to the local supermarket for food for the weekend, then home for a quick coffee & toast. The afternoon part of the ride was to Halfords (car glass cleaner) and B&Q (Stanley knife blades for work) followed by an extended loop home via Westerfield on the far side of Ipswich.
> ...


Oh another 13 rider you don't see many 13 about exclusive brand for discerning riders


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> How did you find Thetford ? Would you say its worth the trip over?
> I hear so many different reports..ie boring flat, or a good day out..
> ...




Not been to Sherwood.
It's all relative I think. If you get someone from North Wales riding it, or a local who's been to North Wales or Dartmoor then they'll say that it's sh1t. Poor old Will had been on the moderate trail once before and he said that the hard route was beyond his skills.
It's not the Alps, but there is a good bit of fun to be had.

I don't fully know my way around and there are bits I've done before that I've not found again. Today I was riding stuff that was new to me. I think I've been 5-6 times since I bought my bike in January, and I've enjoyed it every time.

I would say that it's well worth a trip from Peterborough, you'll have a good day out. Park in Brandon Coutry Park and cross back over the road to High Lodge, the parking is half price.


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Nov 2017)

It is a brilliantly sunny Sunday morning, but, bitterly cold, only 1C when we leave, and a tropical 6C by the end of our ride!

A variation of a couple of our regular routes, to make a fifteen mile circuit.













Map



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






From Boldon Colliery, we head south on the cycletrack, very scenic, but, there is still frost on the grass.













AutumnColoursBoldon2



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






Across the main Sunderland – Newcastle road (A184) and still heading south, onto the cycletrack, formerly a railway line, dazzled by the sun, and, we are not the only cyclist to brave the cold!, although, we can hardly see him in the glare of the sun













AnotherCyclist



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






As we enter the suburbs of Sunderland, at Hylton, we turn East, along North Hylton Road, there is a cycle track, nearer to the River Wear, which is part of the Coast to Coast Cycle Route (C2C), but, it is disrupted by the building of a new bridge. To be fair, there is a signposted diversion, but, we choose to use this relatively quiet road, rather than dice with the traffic in the roadworks.













NorthHyltonRoad



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






Once clear of the bridge building works, we drop down on the C2C route, along the banks of the River Wear, this section is well kept, and even scenic













C2C River Wear 1



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






The route is reasonably well used by walkers, and cyclists













C2CRiver Wear 1



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






Under the Monkwearmouth Bridge, (a mini version of the Tyne Bridge) and the bridge carrying the railway line, which span the River Wear













SunderlandBridges



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






This section was once all shipyards, but, now, it is landscaped with street art in various forms













SunderlandStreetArt



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017


















SunderlandStreetArt2



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






On past the National Glass Centre (all free, and, worth a visit), Sunderland was once a thriving Glass making centre and home to Pyrex, glass ovenware.













SunderlandGlassCentre



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






We reach the coast, at Seaburn, and turn North













Seaburn



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






Until, we reach Whitburn













Entering Whitburn



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






Time for our regular coffee stop, where, amazingly, it is warm enough to sit outside and enjoy our coffee in the sunshine, although, to be honest, we do not remove any layers!













CoffeeStop



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






Fortified, and, warmer, we cycle on, through Whitburn Village













Whitburn Village



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






Entering Cleadon, we have now done approximately 13 miles, and we encounter someone travelling more slowly than us, on overtaking opportunity, we do not get many of those!













Overtaking



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






We skirt Cleadon Village













CleadonVillage



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






And, along the newly resurfaced, and, beautifuly smooth Moor Lane













MoorLane



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






To enter East Boldon













EnterEastBoldon



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






Then, Tilesheds Lane













Moor Lane



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






To enter Boldon Colliery













EnteringBoldonColliery



__ BoldonLad
__ 19 Nov 2017






And home.

The video is here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjGYRauW7lm2Q45fMq4OMwhSN1E1S7Sew


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Nov 2017)

Length: *30 km - New route, never ridden before.
*
View media item 10068
Great 18 and a bit miles today, taking the scenic route to Worksop. Steady ride to Kiveton Park and Harthill via main roads.

View media item 10056
At the top of the hill coming out of Harthill, I had a lovely view and it would have been a shame not to take advantage.

View media item 10057
Little traffic as I cycled past Bondhay Golf Club, the three cars that passed me seemed to be golfists off for an early morning round. Mixture of the old and new as I passed a farm.

View media item 10058
Headed for Whitwell village. Nice view as you enter from the A60.

View media item 10059
Had a breather in Whitwell. Spotted a property lawyers office with some oddly shaped windows. Could be part of an older building, but the stone looked too new. Probably 'borrowed'. There'll be a church somewhere missing a few windows.

View media item 10060
From Whitwell, I passed towards Hodthorpe. Saw a couple of cyclists at the side of the road, one with his bike upside down. Stopped to see if needed help, but the rider of the bike said it'd had a catastrophic failure and he'd be limping all the way home. Nice chaps down on their luck.

Found my way into Worksop town which was nice and quiet on a Sunday morning.

View media item 10061
Found the canal and another cyclist enjoying the morning sun. This is part of the National Cycling Route 6. The view of the canal here isn't too great as there's a shopping centre off to one side and more shops to the other. I took the photo with the lesser of two evils.

View media item 10062
Came out at Sandhill Lake which was a pleasant surprise before heading off down the Chesterfield Canal towpath.

View media item 10063 View media item 10064
I even came across the little marina.

View media item 10065
Exited at Shireoaks which is a good picturesque little village. Continued onto Netherthorpe and Thorpe Salvin still on NCN6.

View media item 10066
After enjoying the view of the ruins of Thorpe Hall, a manor house designed and built in 1570.

View media item 10067
From there made my way towards Kiveton Station, up Red Hill (and down the other side, legs sticking out 'Weeeeeeeeee') before heading home.


----------



## galaxy (19 Nov 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> It is a brilliantly sunny Sunday morning, but, bitterly cold, only 1C when we leave, and a tropical 6C by the end of our ride!
> 
> A variation of a couple of our regular routes, to make a fifteen mile circuit.
> 
> ...


 I was Born in Roker, Dacre Road, all our family originate from there.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2017)

Todays ride today.. Blimey! This is a rarity 

Setting off at 08:00, instead of the 07:00 I'd planned ( I really don't do 'early' anymore..) I headed out towards Sywell, Holcot and Old on my way to Mkt. Harborough via Sustrans 6 and the BVW railway tunnels.






My 'in the tunnel' pic in the daylight penetrating down to the tracks below.






Looking up the ventilation shaft, getting dripped upon 

Once back in daylight, I was back on tarmac for several miles along the A427 to Lubenham. It's not a road I'd use during the week, but on Sundays, it's much quieter and safer to ride.
For some reason or another, I'd wanted to visit Theddingworth. No real idea why, but I'd driven trough it numerous times but never managed to stop. Anyway... I've now visited. Job done!
The hill back up towards Sibbertoft from there was a proper leg tester though!






That's Theddingworth in the distance down there.






Once I was in Sibbertoft, I had to revisit the Gliding Club cafe for breakfast.. All this, and bottomless tea refills for £4.00 

Aiming back home now, on 30 miles, I was wondering if I had it in my legs to get my 100 km ride for November. I had the decision of the direct route home, or longer choices for my 100 km. Taking the less direct route, I did a circuit of Pitsford Res. 






Must have been chilly.. my banana's gone black 

Anyways... back home, with cold toes, on 63 miles. Lovely sunny day, but 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1281999561


----------



## Glow worm (19 Nov 2017)

A nice slow 15 miler here in the flatlands this afternoon.






Out on one of the more remote bits of fen is a 'wild campsite'. It's been a while since I've been this way. Whoever was here last night had left the embers hot, so it was easy to get a nice fire going.

Enjoyed a nice fireside brew from the flask, before putting the fire out and heading toward Wicken.

At Burwell Fen, I saw the first short eared owl of the winter- sat on a post. Hopefully the first of many.

It's flat, it's dull (to some) but it's my home patch and I'm quite fond of it!


----------



## Katherine (20 Nov 2017)

A cold ride today through some stunningly beautiful scenery, but I was leading a group so couldn't stop for photos but I savoured every view. We saw a fox cross our path near United's training ground and a small murmuration of starlings passed overhead too. I added some loops through Dunham to make the club ride to Lymm up to 50 miles. Unfortunately I wasn't paying attention to some of the cues and more loops were added than originally intended. Nearly home at 55.5 miles I decided to try and round it up to the 62 (for a metric century) but I was on the loopline and I kept bumping into friends old and new for a chat. Eventually I was too cold and finished on 58.4 miles. I am still yet to actually join the metric century challenge, but I need to extend from the half century challenge.

Taken at the end of my ride after I'd split up from the group.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Nov 2017)

galaxy said:


> I was Born in Roker, Dacre Road, all our family originate from there.



I hope my photographs / videos brought back happy memories!


----------



## gavgav (20 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> Not very important from a distance or location basis, but today's been the first time out on a bike since my operation in mid-September: https://www.strava.com/activities/1280439882
> 
> Very, very steady and the road back will be a long one but I was able to ride a bike


Great to read this, well done!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Nov 2017)

Hey guys

A little tentative ride today due to slippery roads and windy conditions - decided to take the Diverge over the Allez Sport. Very frustratingly I am still suffering with bad back, but the cold weather today almost numbed it! I set out, even though dad said it would rain - and sure enough, 5 minutes in - had a massive downpour! Kept going though - despite freshly washed hair!!

I managed to hit over the 11mph average which made me happy. Waiting till Thursday for some physio on a nasty lower back issue, which is moving into the back of the leg and knee.

I have finished my events for 2017 (duathlon & canicross), so now I have a nice break until March to really focus on getting fixed, fitter and stronger.


----------



## johnnyb47 (20 Nov 2017)

These night rides seem to be getting better and better. I see more wildlife in the dark evenings than I do in the daylight hours. Tonights wild animal was a fox that darted out of the hedgerow right in front of me and ran up the lane looking for an escape route. Never seen a fox that close before.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (20 Nov 2017)

I can't even remember the last time I posted on this thread. I am beginning to think I might be all cycled out. Tonight I decided to go out. I dragged the improvised Winter bike out, (a crane would have been handy) of the garage. I had to bodge back light brackets but managed to set off.

25 very tiring miles later I am home again. It was slow going and it got very wet for the second half of the ride. Here is a picture of the Beast. It weighs about the same amount as a black hole:





The front light is fine where it is. I thought it would be rubbish with the travel of the suspension stem but, thanks to the parallelogram design of the stem, the light beam is stable. Good amounts of grip from the Kojak tyres. I can't get the front mudguard any better than that. Apparently, it is for 26" wheels but it doesn't look right at all does it?


----------



## gavgav (21 Nov 2017)

I have a week off work, for mainly non cycling related activities, but got out for a short ride this morning. I’ve been struck down with my second bout of Lergy in November, over the last few days and so not enough energy for a long ride.

Very mild, but windy out there, as I followed the cycle paths up to Heathgates, then along Sundorne Rd, down the old canal path and out on the road to Uffington and Upton Magna. 

I’d had the wind behind me until now, but turned into it and was much harder going to Berwick Wharf, Atcham, Betton Abbots and home.

Quick stop at Atcham for a view





Didn’t feel too bad, other than copious amounts of snot . I hope the weather will play ball on Saturday morning and allow me to get my 50k in, otherwise I will be bowing out of the Half Century Challenge 

14.9 miles at 12.2mph avg


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Nov 2017)

gavgav said:


> Half Century Challenge



What's the Half Century Challenge? You have to ride 50 miles each time? I am confused - clarification would be awesome


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> What's the Half Century Challenge? You have to ride 50 miles each time? I am confused - clarification would be awesome



Click *HERE*


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Click *HERE*



I definitely would like to attempt this! I think I could manage a 50 mile or 50km ride a month easily! x


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I definitely would like to attempt this! I think I could manage a 50 mile ride a month! x




Of course you can.
And not even 50 miles either, the challenge is for either 50 miles or 50KM's.


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Nov 2017)

@ianrauk - we need to get together soon for a ride - all four of us?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> @ianrauk - we need to get together soon for a ride - all four of us?




We should, except that she doesn't do winter riding.


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Nov 2017)

@ianrauk - I swear to god she needs a boot up her bum! haha! I cycled in rain and 2 Celsius temperature over the weekend! dedicated yes....mad definitely!


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Nov 2017)

Rode to the interesting historic houses down Legh Road in Knutsford by Richard Harding Watt, he built a lot of Italian style villas around Knutsford between 1895 and 1908.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Richard_Harding_Watt





Not my picture, but a nice shot.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2017)

I have ideas, for days-off rides (ie; tomorrow & Wednesday)


----------



## Lavender Rose (22 Nov 2017)

Another nice early ride for me, wanted 20 miles, was slowly running out of time and resistance against my back issues. Beautiful morning, just windy and lots of busy traffic.









I love this bike so much, it makes me feel amazing like I could keep going for hours - it's just a shame I had to get back to go to work


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I have ideas, for days-off rides (ie; tomorrow & Wednesday)


Didn't really happen today

I did go out, but only really for a ride into Wakefield, to pick some documentation up
Did get a bit muddy along a section of the river (Calder) bank, between the Chantry Chapel, & Evans-Halshaw Vauxhall dealership
I didn't even fall off, just got mud/leaves under mudguards, as it was a couple of inches deep at points



Plus, a brief detour along NewLands Lane, when I got closer to home


----------



## Old jon (22 Nov 2017)

The intention was to ride yesterday, but the weather put me off. It was that sort of invisible suspended damp that soaks you through in seconds. Nah! Don’t want any of that. This morning, looking through the window, was sort of breezy and maybe a little grey. Much more inviting I thought.

Off I went on the fixed with the idea of riding a couple of roads I have not used recently, in the general direction of Wetherby. After Holbeck’s deserted tarmac and Water Lane’s wings came Crown Point Road and the bridge over the river. The ride along the side of the bus station, right turn onto the start of the three ‘Rs’ and all the way up to Oakwood is all familiar and this morning the breeze was helping a lot. Or perhaps I was trying too hard ‘cos the climb up the A 58 to the Ring Road was very hard going this morning. Just after the crest is Red Hall Lane, turn right onto that, cross Coal Road onto Skeltons Lane and at the end turn left to head to Thorner. All predictable so far, but I did say a couple of roads, and through Thorner to Church Hill, which I have not climbed for some time. After the top the road to Bramham is deceptively downhill, which is a lot more fun than in the other direction. Then there is the dip followed by the climb and a bit more flattish riding to West Woods Road. This runs along parallel to the A 1M and thankfully the breeze was blowing traffic noise away. That road was busy, West Woods Road still has a very good surface, a joy to ride on, especially on the fixed. I must have been feeling fit, at Wattle Syke roundabout I decided to take the A 168 to the Wetherby roundabout, instead of turning left onto Wattle Syke and into Collingham that way. Might be a mile or two longer, the way I chose, and the wind was certainly slowing me down immensely. Ah well, it is about the exercise . . .

It was, though, a bit of a slog from here on. I stopped in Collingham, munch and slurp. Maybe the hedges were allowing more wind through, only a few leaves left, or I was tiring. Along to the lights at East Rigton / Bardsey / East Keswick, I dunno which village claims the crossroads. Down the drop to where the railway bridge once was, followed by the long climb up to and through Scarcroft. There are only a couple more bumps along the road, to finish the circle ( ? ) on the map and then across the Ring Road again.



From the junction of Wetherby and Easterly Roads to the Oakwood Clock, the last climb of the day up to the spare gates of the park, and the drop down Roundhay Road was fine. Then the wind, no longer a breeze, really blew. Almost home though, who cares about wind? Back over the river, a couple of road junctions in Hunslet and the last stretch. Thirty miles, a bit more effort than usual but a good ride for any time of year. Oh, I forgot, double figure temperatures!

I will not forget the map,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Nov 2017)

Day off work today so took advantage of the wind and rode to Newark. 67 miles pretty much all tailwind .

Arrived at Newark station as the train pulled in, perfect timing.

Some of the roads were absolutely filthy, bike looks like it has been dragged from a muddy field

The three miles home from the station were hard work. Averaged 16.5mph going to Newark, 12.3mph on the ride from the station 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1285872698


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Nov 2017)

Wind was the theme today. And Grey but hopefully the forecast rain would stay away long enough. Margaret PR and Pete M had just met up as I rolled up too. There was a bit of chat before we set off into the well worn lanes for Wadborough and the ford at Pinvin. Thence we jinked to Bishampton for the climb into the Lenches. The wind was helping a bit but mostly the hedges were sheltering us. Along the old main road to Salford Priors we did notice a good helping hand but it wasn't long before we were back in the lanes for Dunnington and Hillers Garden Centre. Tables had been booked for lunch so we blagged our way into the unheated (and closed) conservatory. All good.

After much chat we headed out for what might be a battle with the wind. It was blowing but mostly from the side so hedges were superb. We did have to confront direct headwind sections once we left the lanes to head south for Pinvin. At the ford our reward was the flash of bright blue of a kingfisher as it headed downstream. We took the southerly run back which meant some more sections of headwind towards Defford and then the ramp to Strensham became enough for M. Pete and I did what we could to keep her rolling but as she said later "The wind had taken too much out". To be honest it didn't seem that bad to me as most of the time the hedges were helping at lot. Anyway we arrived in Upton as a group still. It just remained for me to ride back on my standard route. Rain was attempting to get going at this late stage but wasn't doing so well. Nice outing today - 64 smiles.


----------



## xzenonuk (23 Nov 2017)

had a 13.2 miler a few hours ago, pishing with rain and pitch dark but low wind so i thought i might as well before the wind picks up as forecasts indicate.

done a loop from queensferry to the gyle and down to barnton etc was actually pleasent despite my choice of attire, high vis vest and fingerless gloves with my trackie bottoms and a t-shirt lol

decided on the mountain bike as i didn't fancy my chances on the road bike with 23mm slicks with poor visibility and soaking wet leaves on the soaking ground


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Nov 2017)

We had strong winds, followed by, torrential rain, last night, but, this morning it is calm and no rain.

According to Carol, on the BBC weather, we have a "window" until lunch time, with no rain, so, a Cycle Ride is the plan.

It is rather chilly (3C) when we set off for our 20 mile circuit.













23/11/2017 Route



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






We are out early, before 9:00, and, because we live near a school, there is some "School Run" parking (half on the on the pavement, of course), to negotiate.













Boldon - School Run



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






The reclamation of the former Boldon Colliery Coal Mine site has been well done, with woodland slowly becoming established, but, the drainage is, it would appear, not totally up to last night's downpour.













Boldon - Colliery Wood



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






Roughly four miles in, we pass through Cleadon Village













Cleadon Village



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






Plenty of evidence of the overnight rainfall here, with telegraph poles on their own little islands in this field!













Cleadon - Flooded Fields



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






Whitburn Village next, usually one of our coffee and cake stops, but, we have just eaten breakfast, so, no stopping today













Whitburn Village



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






Entering South Shields, we pass Souter Point, and Souter Lighthouse. At this point, there is a cycle track, but, it is such a poor state of repair, we stick to the (not very busy) road.













South Shields - Souter Point



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






Although we have been riding along the coast for the past two miles or so, this is our first view of the sea, on our right.













South Shields - Coast Road



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






After this point, the cycle track is of a reasonable standard, and we enjoy a traffic free run into South Shields, reaching the mouth of the River Tyne at Little Haven, no-one sunbathing today, although, the temperature has improved, but, not enough to remove a layer. Mrs BL, informs me that the silk gloves (being worn as glove liners with her winter gloves) are doing their job, and, to quote her hands are "toasty".













South Shields - Little Haven



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






Turning inland, along the banks of the Tyne













South Shields - River Tyne



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






We pass St Paul's Church, famous(?) for it's associations with St Bede













Jarrow - St Pauls



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






Although we are in "darkest Jarrow" (apologies to anyone who lives there), we do have a "scenic" run toward Monkton













Jarrow, Monkton



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






and finally to Boldon Colliery.

It just beginning to rain, and, it is approximately 11:00am, clearly, the BBC did not inform the weather genie "no rain until 13:00"!













Boldon Colliery



__ BoldonLad
__ 23 Nov 2017






My Garmin says 19.63 miles, but, Mrs BL's Runkeeper says 20.03, I think I will call it 20 miles.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjGYRauW7lm2rlFa_Fsj8O18YmLP2RCy6


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Nov 2017)

Another day off work so I decided to revisit Astley Book Farm cafe to check if it did bacon sarnies for a potential forum ride, it does and they are blooming brilliant. 

The first part of the ride was into the wind put it didn't seem as strong as yesterday.

Did a glorious climb around Mancetter quarry, was going to flag it to @13 rider as it is the sort of climb he loves, but looking on Strava he did it earlier in the month, no doubt doing the same as me and bagging an explorer square, His time up it was a tad quicker than mine .

Cafe stop at 38 miles and then pretty much a wind assisted ride back home for 65 miles in total, bike was absolutely filthy but whisper it quietly, I gave it a quick clean once home 

Back to work tomorrow 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1287113370


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Another day off work so I decided to revisit Astley Book Farm cafe to check if it did bacon sarnies for a potential forum ride, it does and they are blooming brilliant.
> 
> The first part of the ride was into the wind put it didn't seem as strong as yesterday.
> 
> ...


Purley Chase ? You were right I loved it beautiful climb in trees .I was only a minute quicker than you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Nov 2017)

13 rider said:


> Purley Chase ? You were right I loved it beautiful climb in trees .I was only a minute quicker than you



I had a brutal headwind to contend with


----------



## derrick (23 Nov 2017)

Had a nice ride out today, lots of sunshine and a bit of wind, nice temperature for this time of year, 43 miles i had a puncture at about 16 miles in, another 10 miles and Andrew had one. back on the bikes and the rest of the ride was great, Even had an artic driver chatting to us at a set of traffic lights. Now looking forward to the weekend to bump up the milage for the week.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1287085852


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Nov 2017)

I braved the weather on Wednesday with some fellow (fool)hardy souls from the Eden Valley CTC- we set out from darkest Dalston (as in the one near Carlisle, not the one with all the beards and man buns...) towards the Solway, riding through flood after flood on the way. Once you settled into it the conditions were actually bearable and the mizzle had a certain Turneresque atmosphere about it. Some seriously foolhardy people were actually walking their dog out on the mudflats in the Solway...I haven't heard anything about the coastguard being called out so they must have made it back ok (and it was nearly high tide!). Spotted a couple of Spoonbills amongst the big flocks of waders and Shelduck. We kept going round the Anthorn Peninsula towards the Highland Laddie at Glasson, dodging the biggest flood of the day, which was lapping at the front door of the pub. It was a very welcome pitstop before the run back to Dalston through the lanes-the puncture fairy was out following the hedgecutters though, and 2 of us were hit. At least the rain did let up (very) briefly and we made it back to base for tea and cakes...45 miles ish, not bad for a day like that. And the rain gave my bike a nice clean!


----------



## Jon George (24 Nov 2017)

Suffering from a cold, I abandoned thoughts of any sort of work this morning and concentrated instead on a bit of on-line Black Friday shopping for Christmas. In the middle of this, a parcel arrived ... a triple chrankset up-grade for Patsy #3 The Hybrid! So, I abandoned the internet shopping and set about fetltling the new part into place. Whilst re-adjusting the front derailleur, however, I manged to damage the clamp-thread. Contacted LBS - they had a replacement derailleur. 
Out into town on Patsy #4 The Vintage Gents and surprised myself by cycling up Grove Lane Hill on the way back - something I would not have been able to do on a bike like that six years ago. (And with a cold. )
Another hour's pleasant fettling, a quick shake-down ride up and down the road, and that's my cycling done for the day.
Soon be beer o'clock ...


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Nov 2017)

We have a "plan" to achieve 60 miles per week of cycling and/or walking.

This week, due to poor weather, we had only achieved 40 miles by this morning.

The forecast for today is cold, reasonably calm and sunny. The forecast for Friday / Saturday was not hopeful.

Despite the heavy frost, we decide on a 20 mile ride to "bag" our 60 mile target.

The plan is a circuit Boldon - Jarrow - Washington - Seaburn - Whitburn - Boldon, joining together two of our smaller loops.













Map



__ BoldonLad
__ 24 Nov 2017






But, we are defeated by the cold, despite having two pairs of gloves on (silk gloves, with Altura winter gloves on top), at nine miles, our hands are numb, so, we head for home, and achieve a piffling 11.8 miles. We had to go so cautiously, because of the slippery surfaces (broken bones at 70 are not a good idea), that we do not even achieve a reasonable average speed.

As we pass the Nissan Factory, the point where we should head toward Sunderland/Seaburn, we weaken, and head for home.













Washington



__ BoldonLad
__ 24 Nov 2017



Looks bright and sunny, but a freezing cold 3C





The sunshine looks beautiful, complete with autumn colours, but, even by lunch time, the temperature has only reached 3C, too cold for our old bones!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjGYRauW7lm375EBVyxFyZwgcwO6w0vwl


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Nov 2017)

I've only managed commutes and shopping trips so far this week, and the weekend isn't looking any better with decorating lined up.. My usual trip into Egham today after a night shift ended up at 6.6 miles, not bad for what is a 2.6 mile journey. Level crossing down at Egham station, so went to Pooley Green, also down, so went to Staines, also down but there is a 'rat run' around it so the long way home, not that I'm complaining.
Looks like I may get a ride to Windsor on a pressie mission according to SWMBO, so maybe a slightly longer shopping ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Nov 2017)

I haven't been out on the bike for a week and a half so took the opportunity today.

I started out by heading towards town and round the inner ring road towards Heathgates which was chocked full of traffic so I felt a little smug passing them all on the cycleway. Next I headed along the old canal path to Uffington (rough and muddy - undone all my good work cleaning) and onwards to Upton Magna, overtaking another cyclist on the way.

As mentioned elsewhere I've done a bit of tinkering to the knockabout bike and the drivetrain is lovely and smooth running now. I also gave the saddle a little tweak to try and make it feel a bit more like the Raleigh set-up-wise and that seems to have helped too as I was more comfortable than I've been on this bike for a long while.

From Upton Magna I cruised along quite nicely to Walcot then started on the lumpy bit of the ride with the long gentle climb along Bluebell Lane, the descent through Eaton Constantine to Cressage and, after a lunch stop, the climb out of the valley the other side.

Having ridden these roads a lot lately I decided to shake things up and took the road to Kenley. Having not ridden this particular lane for a good couple of years, I'd forgotten quite how much climbing there is. The views on the way are nice though if not spectacular.

From Kenley I took another alternative and carried on climbing to Church Preen. I picked up a hawthorn twig in the back tyre on the way and foolishly tried to pull it out on the offchance that the thorn hadn't penetrated right through. It had though so I lost 20 minutes or so fixing the puncture.

From Church Preen I headed for Chatwall and up to Yell Bank where the views went miles in the the clear air today. I now had a long descent to look forward too, down to Folly Bank then further into the valley. I got over 30 mph on this bit.

I chose the more direct way home, through Longnor, Ryton and Condover, then decided to lengthen it a little by going over Lyth Hill (also means a minimal amount of time spent on the A49) and the long way round the village to finish off.

39.25 miles at 12.7 mph average. I seemed to be getting on quite well so was expecting a higher average, but I suppose it was very hilly in places.






Not a good day to be in a car. There's been a serious crash on the A5 and people are trying to find alternative ways round the blockage.





Drink stop on the way to Cressage with The Wrekin in the background and you can just see Eaton Constantine too.





Cressage and a bit more sheltered from the cold wind so a pause for a bite to eat.





I took this for the light and shade. Looked better in real life.





Close to Church Preen. In the sun and out of the wind to fix my puncture.





The view from Yell Bank. The highest point of the trip at over 1000' above sea level.





Nearly home. The view from Lyth Hill.


----------



## gavgav (24 Nov 2017)

I’ve been in London for the past few days and after the horrid journey back along the M1 and M6, I simply had to jump straight on the bike and enjoy the glorious sunshine. Freezing cold, but the sort of fresh feeling air that I love being out in. It also meant I finally got my 50k challenge ride for November in.

Took the cycle paths up to Heathgates, passing gridlocked traffic that was trying to divert around the serious accident that closed the A5 bypass all day and then the old Canal path to Uffington, which was a muddy sticky mess.

Out onto the roads to Upton Magna, Withington, Isombridge and Longdon on Tern, cruising nicely with very little wind about. I turned towards Rodington and stopped to put the front light on, due to the very low sun, which obviously made all the difference as a woman in a whistling Nissan Leaf pulled out in front of me, and turned towards me on a narrow section, meaning I had to squeeze into the muddy verge . Thankfully that was the only bad bit of driving I encountered.

I continued to Roden, Poynton, Bings Heath and then the main climbing of the ride up Ebury Hill and East Haughmond Hill. Not overly steep, but long and hard work on tiring legs that haven’t done a long ride in 6 weeks.

The descent to Upton Magna is always good fun though, before the final section to Atcham, Betton Abbots and home.

31.6 miles at 12.2mph avg.

Got home to see the news of the mass panic on Oxford Street in London. 24 hours ago I walked along that street and used the Tube Station. Sometimes I really am glad I live in sleepy Shropshire, despite having had a great time down there. Glad all appears well.


----------



## robjh (24 Nov 2017)

My ride today was the same one, with only minor variations, that I've done 9 times over the last 15 days, to visit my Dad who's been recovering from heart surgery in Papworth hospital. The good news is that he's doing well and is coming home tomorrow, but in the meantime I've enjoyed some really good rides over to see him, getting me out regularly in mid-November in a way that I wouldn't otherwise have done.
I set out generally about 1.30. Yesterday and today have been beautiful sunny afternoons, and today I had just enough wind behind me to give me a bit of a lift so that I did the 18 miles in 65 minutes. From Duxford I head north-west through Harston, Haslingfield, the Eversdens, Bourn and Caxton, before joining the busy A1198 (the original A14 many moons ago) for the last 2 miles into Papworth. It's nice country, gently undulating but with no real hills, and passes through some attractive villages.
After seeing my Dad, I head back again, but mostly along the line of the A428 towards Cambridge. The A-road now follows a new dual-carriageway, but the old road runs alongside, and with a tailwind allows good progress, and today the 8 miles back to the American Cemetery at Madingley - to all intents and purposes the start of Cambridge - flitted quickly by. It is always dark by the time I get here, and tonight was particularly cold too. A right-hand turn then takes me south through Coton and Grantchester to Trumpington, and the last few miles home. These aren't the most exciting roads to cycle, but I have enjoyed riding them in the dark, and am sure it makes me feel (falsely) that I'm going faster.
Anyway good to have the old man back, but I'll miss these winter rides.

A few pictures from yesterday and today

_Radio telescopes near Haslingfield; the road near Kingston_







_Papworth Hospital; sunset today near Hardwick_


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Nov 2017)

I'd have got the parish council to put the bunting out for @robjh had I have known!

Ecky thump, it was chilly this morning! For the first 5 minutes my legs could feel the effect of last nights circuit training. Down through Knapwell and Connington, the Gloucester cattle grazing in the meadow.
Over the A14 and into Fenstanton, then a quick spin to St Ives. We saw a very short tailed buzzard, then plenty of redwing and fieldfare.
I wanted to stop at Tom's Cakes in St Ives, but the outdoor seating is in the shade, so we stopped at the Riverside Tearoom. There was an overwhelming stench of human sh1t in the air so we opted for Tom's.





I sat outside while Jo went and selected our cakes, my request was chocolate stodge 




It was too! Jo had an Eccles Cake. The earl Grey tea was spot on.
Down the busway, we went by Tim from work coming the other way, I shouted hello, but I doubt he worked out it was us.

Off the busway and into Oakington and Girton before riding through Eddington and West Cambridge.

After my near death experience on Wednesday evening the council have certainly jumped. Madingley Hill hedge flailed, path scraped back to the edging stones. Hats off to South Cambs council I say. I'm impressed.

Almost 29 miles once done

https://www.strava.com/activities/1289800362


----------



## tallliman (25 Nov 2017)

To feed my joy of exploring new roads, today's route was planned to head to the farm shop in Denstone and then climb toward Carsington Water and Matlock.

Met @13 rider in Shepshed and the two of us headed off along my commuting route towards Derby. No @Supersuperleeds today due to spoke issues. Climbing toward Wilson, there was a little drizzle but we thought nothing of it as it soon passed.

Crossed the causeway at Swarkestone and bombed along to Willington despite the strong headwind. Swung south for a little bit to pick up some veloviewer squares. However, we were now getting sporadic sleet showers. Crossed the a50 and headed north west as the sleet was getting heavier on already drenched tarmac. 28miles in, 13 to the cafe but with no known get-out after this point.....in view of the weather and the thought it'd likely be worse the higher up we went later on, we decided to turn around and visit Suzie's tea rooms.

Suzie's isn't the most dazzling place but it's a homely atmosphere with a stunning breakfast that had @13 rider really smiling. I had my usual bacon and sausage sandwich! After an hour spent warming up and drying out, we headed back toward Lufbra. 

The route back we pretty much my commuting route but livened by discussions about our next bikes!! Got home earlier than expected as a result with 100km in the bag! Lovely ride!


----------



## Glow worm (25 Nov 2017)

I've been back in north Norfolk for a few days. Today's ride was with my first true love. Caroline.






Radio Caroline to be precise. Back on a 'normal' radio today after 26 years. Terrific signal -great roaring about the place with the old girl again!

Needed to pick up a few things from the shops in Wells, so a ride thought the wonderful Holkham estate it was.






View from the southern entrance to the estate.






Holkham Hall.






After a bit, few pals turned up.






On past the hall through an avenue of lime trees.






Then, at the Wells end, an avenue of evergreen Holme oaks. As trips to the shops go, this one is hard to beat!






Wells harbour. 

After yesterday's ride including seeing 2 barn owls and 8 red kites, it's been a great few days here. I'll be pedalling my slow way home tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2017)

tallliman said:


> To feed my joy of exploring new roads, today's route was planned to head to the farm shop in Denstone and then climb toward Carsington Water and Matlock.
> 
> Met @13 rider in Shepshed and the two of us headed off along my commuting route towards Derby. No @Supersuperleeds today due to spoke issues. Climbing toward Wilson, there was a little drizzle but we thought nothing of it as it soon passed.
> 
> ...



When it tried to snow this morning I said to our lass I picked the right day to have spoke issues


----------



## Katherine (25 Nov 2017)

Thawing out after a cold and mucky ride. I joined the Saturday social ride instead of going out on the Sunday club ride, to give me more time to prepare for visitors tomorrow. Started in the pouring rain which was good for washing away the ice and then the rest of the ride was mostly in bright sunshine with a bitter wind. Some lovely countryside through Lymm, High Legh and Dunham. The roads were noticeably quieter than they usually are on Sundays. We went down some lanes that I'd not been though before and I saw another wooden owl which I must remember to go back on my own to photograph. I was barely keeping up in the group so not in a position to stop for the shot today. Feeling confused about the distance because my cycle computer says 45 miles and strava says 35 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Nov 2017)

A planned ride with @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds to Matlock and train back . Last night @Supersuperleeds dropped out due to spokes issues . Up at 6.45 to a white over frost potted about getting breakfast etc and at 7.30 I wonder why it's still dark looked out the window and it's snowing . Still out the door 7.45 and it's  soon warmed up by doing Sharpley hill and out to Shepshed to meeting point arrived 5 mins early so not to long to wait . Off we go discussing the day ahead out to Swarkstone bridge over the Trent and the weather turning worse and mostly headwind we get 35 miles in for me and we stop to put rain jackets on due to sleet press on a few more miles and it's not improving . So a stop to decide what to do . Press on planned route and were commited to finishing it to get train or bail ? . Bail was decided as heading further north and higher we presumed the Weather could only get worse . Both of us peed off we had to bail but it was the correct decision we headed to a near by cafe that thankfully @tallliman knew was there Susie farm shop . I wonderful breakfast with home made sausages and thick bacon was devoured  and my mood lifted as we slowly warmed up. After a long stop we walked out the door and felt cold again  . Slightly different back to Loughborough where at Stanford on soar we parted company finally back home . 77 miles for me a tough and cold ride but still enjoyed it apart from the bit in the heavy sleet that wasn't fun . For the first 35 miles we saw 1 other leisure cyclist and 1 commute I wonder why ?. Saw a few more on the homeward leg but not as many as usual


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Nov 2017)

What a bright and sunny day. Cold tho' so I layered up. Steve E and Sara P in the Green. Mark L caught us up near Upton where Jules H was waiting with Margaret PR (who wasn't riding this one). We took the well worn lanes south, with a dodge around Hillend for a change, to Pendock and on to Redmarley. Thence the lane by Donnington and we were running into Ledbury. Our first cafe choice was full so we headed to Mrs Muffins. Sara was on a short leash so peeled off for home.

Much coffee, soup and chat later Jules and I decided to take the Hollybush option for home while Steve and Mark headed for the shorter Wyche route. It was a glorious view from the top of the Hills and from the Common as we dropped down. Druggers End was chosen for a change before we both headed our separate ways home. What a lovely wee ride out today around and about the Hills. 45 smiles.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Nov 2017)

Up at 7 this morning to get a ride in - thick frost everywhere outside and just a sprinkling of snow too! 

So it was after 9:30 when I finally left, allowing a few hours for the sun to get above the rooftops, not that it made a whole heap of difference to the temperature. Starting at the feet, todays fashion ensemble was: SealSkins Socks, shoes and overshoes, winter bib tights with windproof panels, arm warmers, compression base layer, l/s jersey, thermal l/s jersey and a windproof jacket, topped off with a buff, a skull cap and Polaris winter gloves. And I was still blinking freezing! 

Anyhow, a familiar wend up Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and onto Sandhills for the descent into Thorner, a fair bit slower than usual as there were still frosty patches anywhere the sun hadn't reached yet - still managed to top 30mph though. Up Main Street, past the church and onto Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge, huffing and puffing my way to the top before a pleasant if chilly tootle twixt the hedges. Took it steady though as there were still frosty bits and the puddles at the roadside were still frozen.
Carried straight on at the junction towards East Rigton, having a bit of a wobble on the slippery surface under the trees, then through the dip up to Rigton Green and onto Compton Lane, with a full on wobble over an iced over lane. Hmmm....not good - all the way up the lane I could see it was white over with patches where the run off was clearly frozen, and after a couple of minor slips and slides, knowing what lay ahead (I'd already discounted taking the fork onto Bramham Lane knowing it would be iced up), I decided that discretion was the better part of valour and turned round, retracing my route back through the village and towards Milner Lane, but stopping when I spotted a frosty photo opportunity:







As I wrestled my gloves back on  a silent cyclist passed wearing shorts!!!  
I was _really_ starting to feel the cold now in my fingertips and toes, even being wrapped up as I was. As a consequence I discounted any ideas about extending the run back to Thorner by going via the dip at Bramham - not just because of the cold, but also knowing that the dip on Thorner Lane and the even bigger dip on Thorner Road outside Bramham Park are wet with run off water at this time of year and likely to be a bit icy given the conditions.

So, back onto Milner Lane, stopping briefly to sort the gloves out (I'd accidentally left a gap between glove and jacket and the exposed skin was getting a touch cold), then back between the hedges, before a much steadier than usual drop down into the village, getting waved through by a nice woman in a Bentley and receiving a very cheery hello from a horse rider.
A short squiggle along Main Street then right at the pub for the climb up Carr Lane. The first part of the climb went really well and it was nice to not be on my chinstrap at the top, but the descent round the S-bends was very steady as it's in the shade and the road is frequently wet here so I didn't want to take any risks. Then it's the climb up to the A58 which always seems harder than it looks like it should be.
The A58 was busy so I bad a bit of a breather waiting for a gap in traffic before the downhill run to Coal Road before the climb up to the roundabout.
Across that and along the straight level bit, before dropping down onto local roads to home, enlivened only by a plum of a bus driver deciding he was going to push through the traffic calming chicanes when I was already established with priority and mid way through...

*13.2 miles* (21.24km) in *1h 8m* at an average of *11.7mph* with *613ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *1.0 °C
*
Good to get out, even if it was cold it was a lovely clear day, but ultimately too slippery under wheel on the route I'd chosen bringing the average speed right down and combining with the temperatures to bring things to a premature close. The main beneficiary though was the dog, who was more than happy to have an extended walk once I'd got sorted and changed into more suitable attire. 

The forecast for tomorrow is more of the same, so it might be a rare outing for the hybrid with it's grippier 35c tyres

To end, the map:


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2017)

Yesterday's ride was a mixture of trail and road. I'm using Schwalbe Land Cruisers on my 20+ year-old MTB which cope rather well on both on- and off-road.

I headed toward Dinnington veering off on the Old Mineral Road bridleway towards Thurcroft. This is a proper path with tarmac and only saw a couple of dog walkers on the way. Left the bridleway on the start of a footpath-cum-trail and worked my way through oodles of mud. I really, really need to buy some mudguards soon . The chain slipped off twice, but a quick stop fixed it nicely both times. Eventually reached the road and headed off in the direction of Hooten Levitt. Found the lane my route was to take me called Back Lane - discovered it is not a proper road at all but a track over a ploughed field. Followed the tractor tracks which were quite deep occasionally catching my pedals on the side of the ruts. Eventually reached a better path which was quite picturesque with the sunlight and shade.

View media item 10093 View media item 10094
Found my way to the end and back onto the road to pass Hooten Levitt and headed toward Maltby. Reached about 20 (ish) mph and had mud flying everywhere off the tyres. Good job I was riding alone .

View media item 10095
Road the rest of the way, to Maltby and to Oldcotes before heading on the long stretch back to Dinnington and then home to clean the bike.

*Total Distance: 33.13 km / 20.59 miles
Average Speed: 17.10 km/h
Total Time: 1 hour 56 minutes*

View media item 10096


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2017)

Managed to knock out 100km today. Damned cold out of the Sun. That wind was bitter and ice on road edge early on till sun got to them.


----------



## robjh (25 Nov 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Up at 7 this morning to get a ride in - thick frost everywhere outside and just a sprinkling of snow too!
> ........
> *As I wrestled my gloves back on  a silent cyclist passed wearing shorts!!!*


Spooky! This sounds like the start of a ghost story. Have you thought about writing the sequel?


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Nov 2017)

robjh said:


> Spooky! This sounds like the start of a ghost story. Have you thought about writing the sequel?



The one where I stay in the nice warm house drinking coffee instead?


----------



## Katherine (25 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Thawing out after a cold and mucky ride. I joined the Saturday social ride instead of going out on the Sunday club ride, to give me more time to prepare for visitors tomorrow. Started in the pouring rain which was good for washing away the ice and then the rest of the ride was mostly in bright sunshine with a bitter wind. Some lovely countryside through Lymm, High Legh and Dunham. The roads were noticeably quieter than they usually are on Sundays. We went down some lanes that I'd not been though before and I saw another wooden owl which I must remember to go back on my own to photograph. I was barely keeping up in the group so not in a position to stop for the shot today. Feeling confused about the distance because my cycle computer says 45 miles and strava says 35 miles.


Having now had a closer look at strava, it looks like I suddenly flew in a straight line from Rostherne to Red House Farm cafe in Dunham ( where today I had an amazing piece of gingerbread cake while I waited for my almost as amazing bacon barm), compared to the other people I rode with who have a more wriggly circuitous route on theirs.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2017)

What a treat! Up just before 6, tea and porridge, then out on my mountain bike.
As ever it was down across the fields at the end of the village, still quite sticky, but not too swamp like. Through Caldecote and Kingston, then on to the Wimpole Way.
Once at Wimpole I was a bit naughty by riding a footpath that bikes aren't allowed on, through a woodland belt, but as there was nobody about...
I exited the wood to look down to Herts and Essex




Then came the fast hill down to the farm. Last time I had to walk up it as it was so wet, this time I took the stony track to the right as the fast bit looked too greasy, I didn't fancy an off.

Up the main estate drive and I spied the Longhorns in a corner of the field, I went to say hello




Then at the front of the house I took YET another pic of my bike and the house, it's just too photogenic




I made another naughty move... riding to the left of the house, between an avenue of Lime trees, to the top of the hill. My timing was about right, I only had to wait a couple of minutes.....












It was really beautiful to see the sun come up, one of those magical moments.




Then I was mega naughty.... I cycled through the sheep and up to the folly!!!




You can stay in this, for a fee.









Just after I took the above pic I spied a big old dog fox, he spied me, and scarpered!

More naughtiness, riding through more woodland belts. I stopped to take a pic for the photo comp, then my phone died- no battery. This has happened at Wimpole before (once home and plugged in it read 84%.Weird)

Back along the ridge and full throttle down the lumpy farm track to the Eversdens. I kept to the road all the way home as at this point my bike was cleaner than it was at the start of the ride!

18 cold, wonderful miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1290843703


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2017)

It is nice riding at sunrise or sunset is it not?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2017)

Friday's ride.. Posted late, as usual.

I was meeting up with my sister in Grantchester at 11:00, so decided to drive to St. Ives with the bike in the car, stop at the Park & Ride for £1 and ride the 18 ish miles alongside the guided bus route to Cambridge. 







I was taking a small hydrangea bush, grown from a cutting from my dad's old plant. It just hung on the rack, in a cornflakes box and a couple of bungee cords and arrived safe and complete 






Brilliant shared user path. Wide, clear, with a smooth surface. Maybe Northampton could learn a thing or two about maintenance and design!!

Through Cambridge was easy as I followed a chap after asking him the best route to Grantchester.






Once there, and had met up, I locked the bike up at the Orchard Tearooms and we went for a stroll for several miles around the local footpaths and nature reserve.






Decent coffee, and an artisan scone 

After another wander across the Meadows, we retired to the pub for an orange juice and lemonade before she gave me a lift half a mile back to my bike, where I picked up an aspidistra grown from a cutting from my grandmother's Victorian plant (this fit in my rucksack, so didn't I have to lash it down on the rack!)






On the way back through Cambridge, I stopped for a pic or two. This is St John's college, one bridge up from the Bridge of Sighs, then a few wiggles through the old city to get back to the cycle path back to my car.






The windmill, in Over, alongside the guided bus route.






Back to the car just as the sun was setting.

Lovely ride, sunny, chilly, dry and virtually windless! 
43½ miles total. 37 on the bike, 5 walking and ½ mile in a car. Sort that out, Strava! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1288650964


----------



## Lozi (26 Nov 2017)

This ride was actually yesterday but somebody pointed me in the direction of this thread so here goes. This is copied from my description on Strava.



Wanted to do some daylight riding for the first time in a what feels like months, the first issue was I left later than I wanted to do only got a little daylight and was pretty dark by the time I reached the canal. I had decided to extend the canal part of my route by a few miles which was a big mistake as the tow path got almost unridable at one point due to the mud and subsidence where I nearly fell off about 30 times... which brings me nicely onto the fact I did fall off, at speed in the mud! 


As I joined the the canal after the steep drop near the blisworth tunnel I was chugging along trying to pick up some speed through all the mud, my glasses steamed up and I couldn’t see which resulted in me going off course. My front wheel slid of one of the wood liners next to the tow path then dug into some deep mud sideways on catapulting me over the handle bars landing in a load of deep sludgy mud on my back!


I jumped back on an continued past my usual exit bridge and into the worst tow path in history, after I exiting the canal I then travelled up the fake Birds Hill for the first time ever WHICH SUCKED! And nearly killed me.


I could hear many thorns and sticks stuck in my tyres hitting the road so I knew it was about to get worse. About 3 miles from home down a pitch black muddy backroad I got a puncture which I had to stop and change. The tyres were thick with mud as was pretty much the whole bike so I got absolutely covered, the worst thing other than the pitch black and mud all over the bike and me was the fact it was ABSOLUTELY FREEZING OUT! So I froze to death as well.


I just about managed to get the tube changed and pumped up with my incredibly inadequate little pump I carry and set off.


Half a mile later the front tyre was flat again! I’m guessing I didn’t manage to clear all the thorns or the tube got pinched against the rim.


I stopped and pumped it up again with the horrendously inadequate pump (which is a workout in itself).... something I had to do a further 6 times in the last couple miles home! All in the pitch black freezing cold muddy hell!


It’s fair to say I was relieved to get home, WORST. RIDE. EVER!!!!!!!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1290264966


----------



## Jon George (26 Nov 2017)

^ That's a like for getting out there!


----------



## Jon George (26 Nov 2017)

My cold seems to have peaked, so I took a short ride out this morning to Foxhall to fully test out the new crankset on Pasty #3 The Hybrid (possibly my new wet-weather ride for the winter) and also to see if I was fit enough to go to the pub. I may have had some company ....






Bike seems okay and I believe I am well enough to go out for a beer or two.


----------



## Biff600 (26 Nov 2017)

Just 25 miles for me today, very cold to start with and a nasty Fenland headwind for the latter part, but better fun than doing the same on the turbo.

Tempted to get a MTB for the winter, and put the Dogma in hibernation.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> It is nice riding at sunrise or sunset is it not?



I love the feeling of being up and about before the rest of the world.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2017)

Biff600 said:


> Just 25 miles for me today, very cold to start with and a nasty Fenland headwind for the latter part, but better fun than doing the same on the turbo.
> 
> Tempted to get a MTB for the winter, and put the Dogma in hibernation.
> 
> View attachment 384775




Do it!


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Friday's ride.. Posted late, as usual.
> 
> I was meeting up with my sister in Grantchester at 11:00, so decided to drive to St. Ives with the bike in the car, stop at the Park & Ride for £1 and ride the 18 ish miles alongside the guided bus route to Cambridge.
> 
> ...




Pssst! It's Trinity, not St Johns.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Pssst! It's Trinity, not St Johns.


I knew it was called summat


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Up the main estate drive and I spied the Longhorns in a corner of the field, I went to say hello
> View attachment 384726


Apropos of this the tastiest joint of beef I have every eaten came from one of his ancestors. Om and indeed nom.

Vicarious riding only again yesterday, whilst dogging* along nearby lanes when I met one of the Welshest** people I've ever met and was able to direct him to some decent riding hereabouts. Nice bloke and good to meet someone who had obviously just gone out to ride somewhere unfamiliar, and was following his nose, as opposed to a GPS-guided, laser enabled, processing power in excess of a Saturn V pre-planned route.

Dogs enjoyed the 7-odd mile walk, too.

*Previous post refers 
**In an accented sense (am of Celtic persuasion myself, lest anyone thinks ill of me)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Nov 2017)

I had to be quick this morning hence no photos. I had a mechanical mishap on my mountain bike which I quickly set right and then managed to get going proper. 

Headed out to Thorpe Salvin, passing the ruins of Thorpe Manor. On my way to Whitwell, I found a fellow cyclist with a puncture. He borrowed my rat-nosed pliers to get a hawthorn out of his tyre. My good deed done, I quickly got to Whitwell and then headed toward Clowne. 

The Clowne Half Marathon was on and I saw the lead runner huffing and puffing along, and lots of very cold marshals standing around. Community police were about too. 

Stopped for a breather and a bite in Clowne then continued on to Barlborough before heading home.

*Distance: 31 km / 19.25 miles
Ride Time: 1 hour 48 minutes
Average speed: 17.1 km/h*


----------



## Chris S (26 Nov 2017)

Yesterday my route was blocked by a group of shirtless self-flagellating Muslims commemorating the death of a martyr.
If they'd done it about a mile further on in front of a fetish club they would have got a much more appreciative audience.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2017)

17 mile ride with our lass to Abbey Park this morning. Geese were very aggressive when we sat to have our coffee. Ride gave me the chance to bed in the studded tyres, no way as cold today as yesterday.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1291189673


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2017)

I had plans to knock out a 100 today. The weather was cold, though not below freezing so no ice or frost. It was a beautiful sunny blue sky day. I cycled to Strood to meet @Trickedem. We made our way to the Hoo Peninsular where we did a nice loop, then on to Nells in Gravesend for brekkie. Back to Strood where I had to say bye to Tim as he had an afternoon engagement. The plan for me was to cycle to Faversham following the FNRttC route, however then Man Flu hangover I have was giving me chesty breathing problems with the cold air. So I changed my route, following National Cycle Route 17, following a couple of miles of bridleway, (luckily dry) to BlueBell Hill, then downhill to Maidstone where I followed the Medway River path to Farleigh, then a climb out of Farleigh to home.
So, 62 miles for the day. Back at home with some warming cups of tea and my chest seems to have returned back to normal. A shorter ride today, but a nice one never the less.




#

Trickedem on Hoo





Hoo, to the right is the Thames Gateway Container Port





Bluebell Hill





Any spare Pumpkins going?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Nov 2017)

Another bright but chilly day. I decided some miles would be a good idea so off I went around the old Strensham loop. The wind was a tad tricky at times but not too bad. Lots of squirrels out as well as some winter Mistle Thrushes. All good with 35 smiles.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Nov 2017)

A time limited ride today, still cold but not _quite_ as Baltic as yesterday. So I abandoned plans to use the hybrid and stuck with the Road Comp.

With only an hour or so, and feeling in need of a change, I set off towards Scholes up the hill, then on towards Barwick. Unfortunately some muppet from the Highways Dept has painted some horrible rumble strips right across the road on the curve from the Coronation Tree up the hill. Slippery _and_ unsettled the bike - great idea...
Anyway at the crest of the hill the downhill starts, 2 miles of it firstly into Barwick but checked near the New Inn by temporary traffic lights. Through the village, past the maypole and down to the bridge over Cock Beck where the down ends and the up starts as I climbed Cattle Lane for lumpiness all the way to Aberford. While not as cold as yesterday, there were still frosty patches where the sun hadn't yet reached and frozen puddles at the road edge so I was taking it steady.
In Aberford I turned left along the old route of the Great North Road, passing a couple of MTB'ers coming out of Parlington Woods on NCR66 - both muddy but smiling. It was almost enough to make me wish I'd been on the hybrid...

Past the Almshouses and out to the B1217, battling a stronger than forecast breeze, then the climb up towards the M1 roundabout, round that (close pass, despite taking the lane...) and onto the A642 for a bit of up but then mainly down into Garforth.
I've had issues on this road before, although the last couple of rides have been OK, but today I had 6 close passes between the M1 roundabout and Tesco 
One driver passed me too closely then pulled in so close to the kerb that their nearside tyres were on the inner of the double yellow lines. 

Anyhow, checked at more temporary traffic lights, then the climb over the railway bridge and down the other side, sticking to the road today as I turned right at the lights onto Barwick Road, back under the railway and down the hill before climbing over the M1 bridge (quite quiet today) and round the twists to the bridge over Cock Beck and the start of the climb up Long Lane into Barwick. Despite several changes of direction I seemed to be keeping the wind in my face, which was nice.
Into Barwick and stopped again by the temporary lights and the it's a straightforward steady climb up the hill until almost at Scholes, before the descent around the bend into the village - except this normally nice descent has been spoiled by those blooming rumble strips 
Left at The Coronation Tree and along Leeds Road, before the drop down to Cock Beck (still into the wind) then local roads up to home.

*14.8 miles* (23.8km) in *1h 8m* at an average of *13.0mph* with *869ft* climbed and an average temperature of *2.0°C* (so twice as warm as yesterday).

Good to get out, even in the cold, but there were a lot of muppet drivers out there today (those in the report above are only the half of it) and it _almost _took the shine off the ride.
What was different about today? All I can think is that I normally wear dark coloured cycling tops, but today I was wearing a hi-viz orange windproof jacket in an attempt to keep warm...
I will keep plugging away at this route though as I reckon it can be done in under a hour - one day. 

Sorry no pics today, but here's a map to round everything off:


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Nov 2017)

A shopping trip to Windsor today, and after looking at Veloviewer I found a square which had been missed a few miles further on (curse whoever on here got me started on this Explorer squares thing). 
A very nice pedal up and across Windsor Great Park, lots of other cyclists out. Not too cold at 4 degrees, just a few frost patches around in the shade. Shopping done, and off I went along the A308 towards Maidenhead, turning left at Fifield to grab my square.. 
Warm enough on the way home to strip down to a long sleeve jersey and put fingerless mitts on in the sunshine, had to work a bit in the shady area's to stay warm. 25 very enjoyable miles.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Nov 2017)

First and only trip of the week as a combination of family and frost have restricted me , 8 and a bit miles across Glasgow to Hampden , and the same home after the football.
Stuck to the main roads all the way, as they've been gritted.


----------



## iandg (26 Nov 2017)

Been quiet recently due to work and personal issues that I'm struggling to deal with. Still been riding though and did a ride today around the Achmore loop on the cross-check (because it has the winter tyres fitted). The first half (single track) isn't gritted - so thankful for the studded tyres 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1291436299/embed/ada4f76c4b4b104706aa63aaea316a0eb66a9076


----------



## galaxy (27 Nov 2017)

BoldonLad said:


> I hope my photographs / videos brought back happy memories!


They sure did


----------



## Old jon (27 Nov 2017)

Just a little cold but it has been five days since a ride, is this riding addictive? Of course it is. Gears today, and thicker gloves which provided a lesson on proper gear changing. More deliberate? More careful? There were a couple of times when the choice of sprocket on the rear wheel was vague . . .

Anyway, off to visit Holbeck, briefly, and join the canal towpath at Office Lock. This short section reduces the traffic light count by nine, I think, and the pedestrian crossings by three or four times that number. And it is quiet and peaceful. Cross the river just after leaving the towpath at Viaduct Road, cross Kirkstall Road and start pedalling up Cardigan Road. All the way to Headingley, and I was still feeling cold. The breeze had a really chilly feel to it. No problem, more uphill on the way to the Ring Road and Lawnswood, that will start the warmup process. Wishful thinking. Had I though quickly enough, the left turn to Cookridge was there to be taken, but I suppose the higher I ascended maybe the lower the temperature descended. Anyway, a little further on turn right to pass Adel church and then cross the dam and start going up again. That stretch of Arthington Road, as it becomes, is always more effort than it looks to need, and by the time I reached the crest :-

I was still cold. 

It is all downhill from here for quite a distance, hmmm. Turn left onto Kings Road, down to the Bramhope roundabout and turn left. Head back home while circulation still happens. This is a route I ride so often I reckon the bike could do it better by itself. How it would provide propulsive power I know not. Very unusually, there was a queue of traffic approaching the pub at the end of Holt Lane, nowt to do with the pub, just a bit of silly parking near the junction. Past that, across the Ring Road again and down the hill to Headingley followed by a further downhill to Kirkstall and then back onto the towpath.



When I ride this way Jogger’s Paradise is usually the best description for it. I think the weather and possibly the slightly earlier time of day has kept these sensible people indoors. I need to find some sensible, if that was the case. So, an easy ride back to Office lock, onto Water Lane where it looked like a delivery of more wings was in process. Loads of steelwork, big crane, people wearing building site PPE. Yup, more wings. I wonder, ‘if it won’t fly with three lets try five’. Anyway, Great Wilson Street, Hunslet Lane, Butterly Street, I think I will stick with a corner of Hunslet, Dewsbury Road and twenty miles after leaving, home. Happy to still have sensation in the extremities, and for the ride.

Maps do not shiver


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Nov 2017)

I rode to work today as usual. Nothing of particular note, other than my mileage this year reaching 6214 miles, or 10, 000km, which is my 2017 target of 17 miles per day, with a month to spare.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Nov 2017)

@cosmicbike Well done! That’s quite an achievement. Very pleased for you.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Nov 2017)

Chilly (but not as cold as I thought) commute,strong wind but a good ride in at tempo pace;actually feeling like a cyclist again.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Nov 2017)

Out for a bit of a jaunt this afternoon. I was a bit later getting out than intended so didn't go too far and I knew that I'd need my lights before the end.

The route was out to Acton Burnell via Ryton and Longnor, then hang a right in the village and over the hill to Ruckley, Langley and Kenley. Past Broomcroft and round to Harnage and Cound, then Cound Stank, Cantlop, Condover and home via Lyth Hill.

I got held up near the start by roadworks on the A49 but with a downhill start, a following wind and the slipstream of the vehicles ahead of me I was able to spin up to near 30mph before turning off in the direction of Condover.

No incidents with motorists to report as they were all well behaved. The roads were all wet and/or muddy so the bike is fairly mucky. It got colder quite rapidly as the sun went down so I was glad to have an extra layer and long finger gloves to put on which did the job.

The sun set when I was at Langley, which gave a nice light that hasn't really photographed that well. I'm pretty pleased with my light setup which made it quite pleasant towards the end of the ride when it got fully dark.

27.7 miles today at 12.7 mph average.





At Great Ryton with the low sun just catching The Lawley in the distance.





Between Acton Burnell and Ruckley.




The view from the gate in the above pic.





At Langley Chapel as the sun sets.





I quite liked the way the fading light caught this tree. Another one where it looked better in real life.


----------



## gavgav (28 Nov 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I rode to work today as usual. Nothing of particular note, other than my mileage this year reaching 6214 miles, or 10, 000km, which is my 2017 target of 17 miles per day, with a month to spare.


----------



## Donger (28 Nov 2017)

Due to a combination of bad weather, a bit of a chest infection, and real life getting in the way, I have been frustrated in my ambitions to get out on my new bike ever since my birthday 10 days ago. Well, today the stars were all in alignment, and I finally got to do my maiden ride on the newbie, my second Ridgeback Panorama. Just my regular 20 miler down to the bottom end of Frampton on Severn and back, but in fine sunny weather, and a pleasure to be back out there. Stopped off for a photo shoot at the riverbank at Epney (May Hill near Newent in the background):




before stopping for a drink and another photo at my usual turning point on Splatt Bridge over the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal in Frampton:




All the way there and back again I was taking every possible opportunity to jam the brakes on to wear in the discs, so it was slower than usual, and the most stoppystarty ride I've ever done. I eased off with the braking a few miles from home on the return leg and just enjoyed the ride.

Overall verdict? Brakes bedding in nicely. Saddle and pedals set up just right, though the saddle is firmer than on my other Panorama. The handlebars are set slightly lower than on my other bike, so I had been thinking I might need to flip the stem to get a comfortable riding position ... but they feel strangely good actually. The hoods are a different shape from the old bike, and don't have the gear indicators in them, but are easy to grip and to brake using the main levers when holding the tops of the hoods (as well as the additional secondary levers in the middle of the bars). I won't be doing anything rash like setting off on a 100km audax on it any time soon, but I think I may gradually extend ride lengths to see how I get on with the set-up before finally deciding whether to flip the stem. A lovely ride, that I have logged as being on my Panorama (Disc) or "Pa(D)"..... I shall call it Paddy, and we will have many an adventure together.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2017)

Last day of freedom/long weekend before returning to work for ten straight days. Short ride of only 1/3 of a mile to the local train station and a trip out to Newmarket simply to ride home, planned that way to have a light tail wind for most of the ride. 

All was going to plan until about 13 miles in when a combination of bright sunshine and my glasses being for distance use meant that I couldn't see the screen on my Garmin properly and turned right a hunderd yards earlier than I should have done and took completely the wrong direction just outside Whepstead. By the time I'd realised the mistake a couple of miles had been covered and, being too stubborn to turn back, I just kept going until I came across road signs for vilage names I'd seen while plotting the route the previous day which were in roughly the right direction. The end result was that by the time I got back on track at Cross Green an additional 10 miles had been added. From there it was plain sailing into Stowmarket, Newmarket and Ipswich where the bl00dy Garmin decided to shut itself down so the last 10 miles weere missed off.

67 miles in beautiful, bright sunshine, not as cold or windy as expected and some of the best countryside that Suffolk has to offer. As a bonus, the extra 10 miles took my Spa Elan over 1000 miles in the five months since I got it. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1294138015


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2017)

Today's ride posted, rarely, today! 

After chipping the ice of the windscreen when I finished w*rk at 01:45, then bed by 03:00, I was up with the lark @ 07:00 ready to fettle my road bike for the day.

Plan 'A' was 5 of us out for a road ride this morning.. 
Did well so far! A mate called round at 10:00, with the temperature hovering just above zero, for us to ride across town to meet t'others, me with a pack of 6 mince pies, and Bob with a carton of cream in the jacket back pockets.. This part went OK, then one chap, it turned out, had fractured a bone in his ankle doing one of those dumb Muddy Daffodil runs and couldn't ride. The ride host had a Honey Do list (or else) hanging over his head, so had to bail..
Never mind, we still met as planned and had a pre-ride chinwag and mince pie and coffee fest.






After two black coffees, two mince pies and cream plus a bit of cake, and an hour later, 3/5ths of us were ready to ride..  

The three of us set of on an unplanned route, vaguely based on a mates post work circuit. 






Damp roads. now thawed..






Do keep up, chaps!






Towards the end of the ride, with the sun getting low.

We split up at Quinton, with two of us aiming back to the east of the town, and Ian heading back into town.

Great day out, with all the necessary ingredients.. Friends, cake, coffee and sunshine!

Back home on 32 miles, chilly but happy.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1294072060


----------



## Jon George (28 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5059347, member: 9609"]

View attachment 385140
View attachment 385141
View attachment 385142
View attachment 385143
[/QUOTE]
Love the second pic.


----------



## xzenonuk (28 Nov 2017)

took the mountain bike out again tonight to see how my new chunky tyres handle 2.0 size ones and my new bearings in the front wheel hub.

all is well on they fronts but my fork is about to crap out again, it's been degrading since it's last service and the rain last time did not help 

done a 14.1 miler similar route as last time but i threw in more cycle track time, managed 9.8 mph average which is more than i thought i would get with the chunkier tyres and some how beat 2 personal records on the same places i have had my road bike lol


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Nov 2017)

Out again for another late afternoon ride and another finish in the dark. One of my regular routes over Lyth Hill and up to Oaks, the back way to Pulverbatch, along the edge of the Long Mynd to Wilderley, then the long descent to Dorrington and back via Ryton, Condover and Lyth Hill again.

It was quite chilly out again so I started off with three layers on top and my full finger gloves on and was glad of them. The ride went pretty well and no incidents to report really other than an issue when using the front brake that makes me think that I may have another cracked rim. It'll need investigating when it's light.

A fraction over 20 miles at 12 mph average (well, it was hilly).






Up at Lyth Hill on the way out.





The view from Oaks





Looking towards Eastridge just after the sun had set.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Nov 2017)

What a lovely bright sunny morning this morning. The temperature was pretty low and in places had been below freezing. Pete M was waiting at Newland as I rolled up and Jules H wasn't long after. Normally he is first but this morning he'd not been well. He assured us he'd be fine now as I adjusted his front brakes. Now he had braking at the front! It wasn't long before we took the standard run out to Bishop's Frome. As we climbed over Acton Green frosty and slippy tarmac appeared at these cooler heights. Fortunately nothing serious for us. We carried on to turn north at Panks Bridge as the plan was to take the little used (for me) and never ridden (for the others) lanes by Ullingswick to Withington. New roads created some excitement. The cafe at Radway Bridge followed soon after and the refreshments were indeed welcome.

The chat flowed well as the sun was replaced by some cloud. But the wind had dropped too. We dragged ourselves out to head for Lugwardine and onto the flanks of the Marcles at Priors Frome. Again little used (by me) and new (for the others) lanes took us to approach the Yarkhill run from a new direction. We decided the simplest route back would involve a return to Acton Green for a retrace back to our meeting spot. So we took the alternative climb from above Bishops Frome before running back along the Leigh Brook. Jules peeled off at Smith End Green while I lead Pete back to Newland and his car. It just remained for me to ride home with the sky displaying some wonderful colours as the sun began to drop below the hills. Despite the cool weather this was a lovely run out to an underused cafe on underused lanes too. Lovely pedalling for sure. 57 smiles.


----------



## arranandy (29 Nov 2017)

First bike rides for nearly 2 weeks - had a head cold that developed in to a sinus infection. So my bike rides were 15km to work with temperature hovering just above 0C then a slightly further - 22km - on the way back. I had planned to go a bit further on the way back but the rain came on and I didn't have a waterproof jacket.


----------



## iandg (29 Nov 2017)

Got my ride in for the half century ride a month challenge today. It was freezing, just above 2C but an arctic blast from the north making it feel like -2C.
Because of the recent spell of winter weather, and the 'ice' warning from the Met Office (but there wasn't much), I rode the Cross-Check with the snow studs - noisy, heavy and sluggish - my slowest road ride of the year. Watched a squall pass over in front as I headed up the Pentland Rd, but then got caught by another (hail shower) one as I approached Breascleit. Warmed up at the Callanish Visitor Centre with bread and soup, bakewell tart and a pot of earl grey, before heading back over the main road to Achmore then into the wind on the single track over the top and down to the Pentland Road and some wind assistance back into town. Brrrrr...........

'View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1295479301/embed/ed829ab6507e1d94eb29a272b0168d7ec3f7460e
'


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2017)

Chilly yesterday, so I was glad I'd put my merino wool baselayer on. I met up with a bunch of other hardy souls outside Beacon Edge Cemetery in Penrith and enjoyed a cracking ride through Eamont Bridge, Pooley Bridge, Watermillock as the sun came out and the skies cleared. However, any ride from Ullswater means a climb sooner or later and we had a steady pull uphill (with deceptive level sections...) in the November sunshine , passing between Gowbarrow Fell and Little Mell Fell. Then it was time to give it some laldy on the steepest climb (1 in 5) of the day-respect to Geoff! ( still loving those hills at 72) but the views of the Northern Lakes and Pennines made it all worthwhile (no pain! no pain!), not to mention the satisfaction of despatching the steepest climb of the day, and without using the granny ring. Went the distance now I'm not gonna stop!
After that, we had a nice relaxing stretch through the lanes (even crossing the A66 was painless) towards Greystoke , Unthank and our lunch stop at Plumpton. I thoroughly recommend The Pot Place, even though the bike spaces were partly filled by C******** trees...ah well so it goes. The final stretch via Great Salkeld gave us more nice views and a chance to burn off a few more calories, especially on Strawberry Hill (ah found mah thrilllll...). Some numpties in a red Ford decided to shout something unintelligible at us as we neared the cemetery, probably involving tax and lycra. If I were them I'd pay a bit more attention to their driving! Anyway another cracking day,nice to stay dry this time and bring on Sunday, hopefully without too much ice (though the Pennines are looking very white today from where I'm sat in Booths café, Penrith).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2017)

Started to head out yesterday, circa 10:30
However, once onto the back roads, some were very greasy, with patches of frost on corners

Thus, I thought _'Discretion Was The Better Part Of Valour',_ & cut it short

May try again this AM



The temperature wasn't really an issue, as I've lined up for fell-races on colder, windier, days
Heck, at the _Stanbury Splash_, back in January, I had to press myself against the walls of the Quarry we started in, as I was shivering so much, & it was the only way to stop myself!


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2017)

Yesterday's ride was an evening trip to the pub. I tried out my spiked tyres for the first time this autumn and was reminded, once again, of sizzling bacon.

I had thought about getting in a sneaky and early 50km ride today, but the tail-end of a cold is making its presence felt.


----------



## xzenonuk (1 Dec 2017)

went out for another night ride again last night as i felt my throat and nose getting dodgy, figured if im coming down with something ill at least have another ride in this week, mtb again and for some reason my average was 9.8 mph over about 14 miles again 

i was planning on getting some sleep then taking out the road bike today in the day light before i turn into a vampire but woke up feeling rough so im glad i got out last night


----------



## delb0y (2 Dec 2017)

My ride today was one of ineptitude. Inept choice of clothing. Inept navigation. Inept hill-climbing. Scarily inept descending. Inept feeding... But I enjoyed every freezing cold and soaking wet pedal stroke.

What happened, I planned to take the new Giant Hybrid out over a few local bridle-paths this morning. But last night SWMBO announced she had a patch test (something to do with eyelashes) that needed delivering to a house at the top of Cleeve Hill. Great opportunity for a ride, thinks I, and promptly announce that I will deliver it. I did think about doing the ride on the Giant, as a way of testing it out on the road side of things. But 40+ miles felt a bit ambitious, and when I got up and saw the rain, and saw how dark it was, I figured I'd take the Tricross which has lights and mudguards.

So off I set and about half a mile down the road I was regretting wearing my summer gloves (my only cycling gloves). My hands were freezing. The weatherman had said it would be mild. Hmmm. Another half a mile and my feet were soaked. It was meant to be dry. Hey ho.

I'd planned two things, route wise, one was to have a bash at Gambles Lane. There are three lanes leading up Cleeve Hill from Woodmancote. The toughest is Bushcombe, followed by Stockwell, and Gambles is the little brother. Secondly I thought I'd cut back through Cheltenham on the Honeywell Line - a cycle track through the centre of town on the route of an old railway line.

So, all is good, except for the wet cold feet and the numb hands and here comes Gambles Lane and I'm determined... and I get right to the last 30 metres and it turns into an impossible wall. As I unclipped and started to walk my bike was actually sliding _down_ the hill. I could hardly even walk up those last 20 metres it was so steep and slippery.

Patch test delivered to a £1.25 mil house (apparently) up on the top of the hill and I took a break to eat the slice of cake that I'd put in my bag. Except it turned out that I'd forgotten to put it in. Sigh. My last long ride I bonked through lack of food. Hey ho.

But great news - I discovered some woollen gloves in my bag. Two hours too late, and the sun was now out. But at least they were dry.

Mistake. Descending Cleeve hill with wet brakes and the worst potholes in the world whilst wearing woollen gloves (little grip on the bars) was terrifying. I got down on the drops where brake leverage was better and closed my eyes...

Now to find the Honeywell Line. All I knew was its started by the Prince of Wales stadium. Bound to be a sign, I thought (for the stadium) as it's a big old thing. Alas, no. Managed to wend my way through the approximate area and there wasn't a single sign pointing to the stadium (turns out I'd only been a few roads away) so that plan went out the window.

Back home, digging the garage keys out of my pocket and I find my slice of cake in my coat pocket...

Anyway, 43 miles, max grade of 28% (it says on RWGPS), 2500 feet of climbing, and wet footprints all across the kitchen floor.

Loved it!


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Dec 2017)

The snow has gone (we think), and temperatures have risen a degree or two, so, we venture out for a ten mile spin to Whitburn.

Not exactly a beautiful day, and roads are a bit "dirty" after the snow, but, on the positive side, it is not raining:













Moor Lane



__ BoldonLad
__ 2 Dec 2017






We thought the snow had gone, but, part of our route is an off road bridleway, where the snow and ice still in evidence.

You may notice, my wife is no longer riding in front, I have been instructed to go ahead, so that, if I fall off, she will know it is icy and take extra care.

It is nice to have a purpose in life, even if it is only as a sacrificial lamb!













Colliery Wood



__ BoldonLad
__ 2 Dec 2017






A rather cold, and at times slippery ride, marred a little by this impatient driver using his/her car horn because a faster cyclist overtook us, as you can see the faster cyclist showed his disapproval with suitable gestures (and a few choice words)













One



__ BoldonLad
__ 2 Dec 2017






The quality of the video could be better. The fixing bracket on my Drift Camera broke, and, the replacement does not appear to be a snug fit, adjustment needed perhaps.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjGYRauW7lm3iRZJkueMO_fhbj7AfZ2x1


----------



## Old jon (2 Dec 2017)

It sort of looked and felt warm this morning, the other side of the window. I put on my optimist’s hat and decided to have a bit of a ride. On the fixed so no worries about gear changing wearing thicker gloves. Somebody on another thread posted a link to a Holdsworth frame for £90, and I have been severely tempted. I have all the bits already on the fixed, oh, of course, I have a frame too! No need of another.

It must have been warm, one of the neighbours was sat outside, having a natter to someone else, as I rode by. For a long moment I wondered if I had slept a season away. No, still winter judging by the way my ears were freezing. Right, down the main road, into Holbeck and turn right at the old library. Another right turn onto Water Lane, under the wings and onto Great Wilson Street. Turn left to cross the river over Crown Point Bridge, enjoying the lighter traffic that Saturday morning seems to have. A very young and bearded copper directed me off the bike track on Regent Street. He told me that it was a crime scene. Outside Pratts furniture shop? My imagination would not stretch that far.

Shortly afterwards, the road begins to rise to the clock at Oakwood, and continues to rise all the way to the Ring Road. Hard pedalling and I did wish for gears once or twice. Anyway, along the A 58 to Red Hall Lane, and along that to the new little roundabout at Skeltons Lane. At the end I made a decision to turn right, towards the A 64. The other direction, to Thorner and probably a longer ride, did not appeal so much. It was not that warm! So, a short stretch of A 64 to Station Road, leading to Scholes. There is an erstwhile train line that will be unlikely to be reopened, as I suspect most of Beeching’s legacy will have seen a lot of building; maybe not on the line but rather too close for use if trains start running again. Anyway. Through sleepy Scholes, up the rise to Barwick ( also in Elmet ) and for a change turn right onto Long Lane at the New Inn to travel on to Garforth.



Along to the roundabout on the A 63 and take the Wakefield Road to Swillington. After the climb, riding towards Woodlesford is a comfortable descent, but once across the river and canal is the right turn up past the station there. Steep, then levels off to John o’ Gaunts and the Leeds Road. I can almost see home from here, and of course that boosts the energy levels massively. A hot shower, food and drink, brilliant. OK I did not exactly sprint the rest of the twenty three and a bit miles, but I was pedalling a bit brisker. Home, the bike did well so it does not need a new frame. I did OK, but younger legs would do better. Settle for the ones I have.

An approximation of a circle






Very approximate


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Dec 2017)

No wind for once and a balmy (compared with recent conditions) 4C. With no prospect of a tailwind home I headed east towards Kelso. This was a bit of a mistake because not only had it been wetter in that direction it must also have been much colder so there was a fair number of patches of white ice across ungritted back roads. This caused a few brown shorts moments, but the worst was on a lane with a three inch deep layer of mud on it. The other farmers seem to have been sticking to the roads, if only to scatter hawthorn clippings everywhere. 
Return section of the loop started south of the Teviot, which I crossed at Roxburgh Viaduct. This fine piece of former railway infrastructure was build in 1850. It is on a curve, has 14 segmental arches with the six in the centre being skewed. Unusually for a railway (particularly the penny pinching NBR) a footbridge was constructed at river bank level. 





River Teviot looking downstream - 






The footbridge attached to the downstream side of the viaduct. 






The Eildon Hills are a fine local landmark. This is a good thing, when like here they aren't far away, which means not too long till I'm home and tucking into a big bowl of home made soup. 






41 miles at 13 mph. Got home to discover Celinette is visiting, has had a shower and used all the hot water.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Dec 2017)

Another Saturday crew ride. Steve E, Sara P and I rode to Upton to meet Margaret PR and Pete M. The call was for a longer way around to Tewkesbury. So we took to the school and on down onto the Hams. Haw Bridge took us over the Severn and rounding by Deerhurst set us up for Tewkesbury.

After coffee and scones we took the standard run back by Twyning and Strensham. I peeled off to get some garden supplies in Guarlford. Seems I'd left it too long for onion sets so I settled for shallots instead. 44 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2017)

A late start for me. I was riding with my mate Stuart who had his works Christmas do last night, but he didn't go over the top.
Off across the fields toward Caldecote, thursdays rain and snow had made our local clay soil a bit sloppy. Along Hardwick wood a tree had come down, so I managed to get ahead of Stu, so I took a pic when he caught up




^^^ this was a less muddy section of this stretch.

Then we joined the byway that leads to the Red House and A1198. I made a foot fault when I slithered sideways into a rut. Toward the end it becomes a nice dry cinder track




Stuart had to rearrange clothes to cool off.
Down the back of Hayley Wood pushing clouds of Fieldfare as we went. We stopped to read about Black Thursday, when a returning plane crashed into the woods in WW2




We next took a bridleway over Hatley St George. On the way we met a nice lady and her even nicer 20 week old Springer called Luna, she was full of zest!

Zooming down the hill to Croydon and Arrington, then in to a quiet Wimpole. The horse refused to look up for a photo





Up the hill at the back of the farm. I took the stoney track to avoid walking, then hammered it down the rough farm track in to Great Eversden.

Stuart was starting to fade, he'd done a longish run on Thursday, his first in 2 years, the 2 little hills into Kingston sapping his strength




My Magic beard is giving me extra power!

Back through more mud, and then I washed Stuart's bike as I'm nice like that!

A fun 26.5 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1299154665


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2017)

What was originally planned as getting mine and @13 rider December imperial done nice and early turned into rather pleasant forum ride as @Lilliburlero and @tallliman both joined us.

Out of the door at 06:50 to get to @13 rider house for 07:30. Thankfully no ice and it wasn't too cold, mind you I had enough clothing on for a family of Eskimos.

Riding up the hill to @13 rider house and he is waiting outside, which was good as I knew the number but not the actually house and with it being still dark what few numbers were on show I couldn't see them anyway.

Head straight to Market Bosworth for the 08:15 meet with the other two. As we pull in bang on 08:15 @Lilliburlero is also pulling in. 10 minutes later @tallliman turns up on his new Raleigh, okay it is a Racelight but I read it as Raleigh 

Plan was to ride to the cafe at Astley Book farm which would be around 45 miles for me and 40ish for the others. Missed one turn which was actually a bloody footpath through a field. After some discussion we dog legged around it (still got the square for Veloviewer explorer square!)

Got to the cafe just after 10. @Lilliburlero had an enormous hot chocolate which was smothered in marshmellows - looked blooming gorgeous.
Bacon and/or sausage sandwiches all round, It is a great cafe so if you are Bedworth way (near Nuneaton) I would highly recommend it.

After that it was onto familiar roads for me as we headed east towards Lutterworth and then North to Great Glen were we stopped at a Co-op for some refreshements, after which we headed to Queniborough were @Lilliburlero headed one way to trek all the way to Overseal and home and the remaining trio to Nice Pie cafe. At this point I had done 105 miles and @13 rider 97 and @tallliman 98.

After this it was a quick ride down to Barrow in the drizzle and rapidly darkening end of the day. Parted ways with @tallliman at Barrow and eventually parted ways with @13 rider at Mountsorrel.

Heading into Leicester I hit the fans leaving the footie ground and so had to divert my route which added a couple more miles.

By the time I arrived home the GPS ticked over to 129 miles. @Lilliburlero finished on 114 miles. @13 rider just over 113 miles and @tallliman just under 113 miles.

My fourth Imperial challenge completed. @13 rider completed his first  @tallliman and @Lilliburlero completed their metric 100 challenge. 

As usual a thoroughly enjoyable ride, made better by the fantastic company, cheers fellas.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1299317993


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What was originally planned as getting mine and @13 rider December imperial done nice and early turned into rather pleasant forum ride as @Lilliburlero and @tallliman both joined us.
> 
> Out of the door at 06:50 to get to @13 rider house for 07:30. Thankfully no ice and it wasn't too cold, mind you I had enough clothing on for a family of Eskimos.
> 
> ...


@Lilliburlero got his metric century challenge done all in all a great ride in great company


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> @Lilliburlero got his metric century challenge done all in all a great ride in great company



I know  (original post now edited )


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Dec 2017)

Great write up @Supersuperleeds 

The climbing around Bradgate was bloody hard work, I can tell ya... I was blowing and needed something sweet to eat... all I could think of was that Bounty you offered me . 

Big thanks for the invite lads, awesome ride in awesome company


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Great write up @Supersuperleeds
> 
> The climbing around Bradgate was bloody hard work, I can tell ya... I was blowing and needed something sweet to eat... all I could think of was that Bounty you offered me .
> 
> Big thanks for the invite lads, awesome ride in awesome company


You went up Warren hill around the back of Bradgate even I avoid that one . If you had gone straight on there 2 left after that would have got you to Copt Oak with less climbing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> Great write up @Supersuperleeds
> 
> The climbing around Bradgate was bloody hard work, I can tell ya... I was blowing and needed something sweet to eat... all I could think of was that Bounty you offered me .
> 
> Big thanks for the invite lads, awesome ride in awesome company



You have an open invite and are always welcome to join us. 

Eating that Bounty now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> You went up Warren hill around the back of Bradgate even I avoid that one . If you had gone straight on there 2 left after that would have got you to Copt Oak with less climbing



Warren Hill is a doddle


----------



## Donger (2 Dec 2017)

Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat today, in managing to complete my third successive Metric Century a Month Challenge despite a mechanical.

To say the day didn't start well would be an understatement. I was running a bit late (due to my cat ralphing up all over the living room carpet), and somehow managed to leave the house without my audax route sheet for the first time ever. I didn't discover this until it was too late. After @Banjo had to drop out the other day due to illness, we were to be a 3 man peloton today ... @jembullo, Rich W from my cycling club and me. I made it to the start just in time, only to find it was cold, wet and raining. Jem had a problem with his Garmin, which was worrying as I would have to follow him today, in the absence of my "flatnav" , but we were soon on our way again, looking forward to the "Once More Unto Agincourt" audax from Tewkesbury to Monmouth and back. That didn't last long. No sooner had we turned left over the Mythe Bridge than I lost the use of my front derailleur. The 3 of us pulled over in a muddy gateway and all had a go at it. The best bodge job we could manage was to get it so it would change up through the gears, but not back down again. Reckon the spring had stopped working.

After wasting 15 minutes or more, I baled on my mates so they could get the 68 mile ride done in daylight. I would have loved to do that one, as it used a cycle path from Symonds Yat to Monmouth that I never knew even existed. But with only the use of the middle chain ring, I knew I would only hold them up, so we said our goodbyes and I turned around to trudge back to Tewkesbury in defeat.

Then my stubborn streak kicked in, and I thought "sod that!" I hadn't kept a run of 35 successive months with a metric ton going, only to chuck it all away with my tail between my legs. So I turned left instead, and headed off into the flatlands of Worcestershire, planning originally to stay within 10 or 15 miles of Tewkesbury as I didn't have a map and in case of breakdown. Ended up doing a circuitous route, zig-zagging and loop-the-looping around Worcestershire, sometimes on quiet little lanes and sometimes on A roads. Several places were visited twice, and it was too convoluted a route to list. Suffice to say it took in Tewkesbury, Upton on Severn, Malvern Wells, Great Malvern, Powick (on the outskirts of Worcester) and Pershore. All the while I was making mental calculations of distances, which I judged to perfection, finishing back in Tewkesbury on 62.25 miles (100.2km).

Nearly all of that was done in the middle chain ring. The only real climb was from near Malvern Wells to Great Malvern, and I wouldn't have needed the granny ring for that anyway. The rest of the time I was spinning madly in middle gear, trying to get above 13 or 14 mph. Occasionally I changed up into the big ring, but not too often, as every time I hit a slope I had to then dismount and push in the derailleur manually while turning the pedal and lifting the rear wheel off the ground ... rather awkward.

Finished in 6 hours 10 mins (including the faffing about at the beginning), at 15:10, so never needed my front light on solid beam. Rich and Jem finished their ride about 40 minutes later, and seem to have enjoyed it. I am more than a little jealous, but relieved not to have to try to find an alternative date to get my challenge ride completed. All over for another year now. Thanks again for the help, Jem and Rich. Get well soon, Banjo.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2017)

Donger said:


> Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat today, in managing to complete my third successive Metric Century a Month Challenge despite a mechanical.
> 
> To say the day didn't start well would be an understatement. I was running a bit late (due to my cat ralphing up all over the living room carpet), and somehow managed to leave the house without my audax route sheet for the first time ever. I didn't discover this until it was too late. After @Banjo had to drop out the other day due to illness, we were to be a 3 man peloton today ... @jembullo, Rich W from my cycling club and me. I made it to the start just in time, only to find it was cold, wet and raining. Jem had a problem with his Garmin, which was worrying as I would have to follow him today, in the absence of my "flatnav" , but we were soon on our way again, looking forward to the "Once More Unto Agincourt" audax from Tewkesbury to Monmouth and back. That didn't last long. No sooner had we turned left over the Mythe Bridge than I lost the use of my front derailleur. The 3 of us pulled over in a muddy gateway and all had a go at it. The best bodge job we could manage was to get it so it would change up through the gears, but not back down again. Reckon the spring had stopped working.
> 
> ...


Well done that man  for getting it done in adversity


----------



## Buck (2 Dec 2017)

For various reasons I didn’t ride at all in November. If I wasn’t busy I wasn’t well and so it went 

I’d been itching to get out on the bike and feeling much better I decided that today was the day to dust off the cobwebs and get out. 

By the time I managed to get out it was after 3pm so I was fully wrapped up and sporting my new Planet X Illuminati Jacket  Very reflective but unfortunately good at holding in the moisture against my mid-layer but only apparent when I was back home and taking the jacket off. 

Anyways, the ride. I was just glad to be out and knew that it would be less than easy due to lack of miles. The ride was pretty uneventful with most drivers giving good space and courtesy.

Once out of the village, I’d done the brunt of the climbing and with warm legs I continued up the Haddingly drag and then took a left heading alongside the windmills which had a beautiful sunset as a back drop. Up past the viewing platform (I don’t remember it being that steep!) i then headed back on Broadstone Road and safely back home feeling good about the world. 

A hot shower and a cup of tea as a reward, feeling glad to have got out again. 


12.1 miles and 912 feet of climbing.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2017)

A fine effort @Donger , well done!


----------



## gavgav (3 Dec 2017)

Donger said:


> Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat today, in managing to complete my third successive Metric Century a Month Challenge despite a mechanical.
> 
> To say the day didn't start well would be an understatement. I was running a bit late (due to my cat ralphing up all over the living room carpet), and somehow managed to leave the house without my audax route sheet for the first time ever. I didn't discover this until it was too late. After @Banjo had to drop out the other day due to illness, we were to be a 3 man peloton today ... @jembullo, Rich W from my cycling club and me. I made it to the start just in time, only to find it was cold, wet and raining. Jem had a problem with his Garmin, which was worrying as I would have to follow him today, in the absence of my "flatnav" , but we were soon on our way again, looking forward to the "Once More Unto Agincourt" audax from Tewkesbury to Monmouth and back. That didn't last long. No sooner had we turned left over the Mythe Bridge than I lost the use of my front derailleur. The 3 of us pulled over in a muddy gateway and all had a go at it. The best bodge job we could manage was to get it so it would change up through the gears, but not back down again. Reckon the spring had stopped working.
> 
> ...


Now that is perseverance!! Well done on completing the challenge


----------



## delb0y (3 Dec 2017)

Donger said:


> Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat today, in managing to complete my third successive Metric Century a Month Challenge despite a mechanical.



Yes, indeed. Well done Mr D!

Were you on the new or old bike?

Cheers
Derek


----------



## Aravis (3 Dec 2017)

Yesterday I was one of several completing the 2017 imperial century a month challenge at various points around the country. I opted for a Worcestershire - Shropshire - Herefordshire loop, similar to rides I've done before but a few new twists:










It was quite cold with spells of heavy rain, but hardly a breath of wind at any time - not a common combination. I set off at 7am in steady rain during a power cut. Things could only get better. It wasn't until passing Worcester that everything started to brighten up, at which point I started the most rewarding part of the ride. I really feel I must draw attention to the B4204 route from Worcester to Tenbury Wells. Normally I'd regard a road that climbs out of a river valley before dropping back into the same one as bad news, but here it really works. This road has always been quiet when I've been there. The climb away from the Teme is long and steep enough in places to provide a challenge and the plateau lasts long enough to make it feel worthwhile having climbed up there. The double-arrowed descent is exhilarating, and it's quite evident when you've passed the point at which you can relax and release the brakes. I've never tried it in the opposite direction though! Before the big descent, the road heads out onto an elevated peninsula above the valleys below, with wrap-around views deep into the Welsh mountains. Highly recommended, in case I haven't made this obvious!

Challenge completed with 113½ miles. For some reason I was very slow even by my standards, but I was always able to find enough to get up the hills. Despite what I may have be saying to myself yesterday, I probably will get out at least once more this year.


----------



## Banjo (3 Dec 2017)

Nice one @Donger.At least you got a successful 100 km done even if not the one intended.

Glad I am not on any sort of monthly ride treadmill sorry should say challenge.:-)
I am planning to do a short 20 km or so today just to ease myself back into it and see how it goes.

When I did the audax a month rrty challenge I got food poisoning less than 30 kms to the finish of the final ride.Tried to keep going but ended up couldnt balance and kept falling off.Luckilly managed another 200 before the end of the month so completed the challenge.
Challenges like that or the cyclechat centuries definitely help to keep you motivated.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Dec 2017)

@Donger - all around my patch then!! Well done for sure.


----------



## Donger (3 Dec 2017)

delb0y said:


> Yes, indeed. Well done Mr D!
> 
> Were you on the new or old bike?
> 
> ...


My "trusty" old bike. (Didn't feel sensible doing a 100km this soon on a new one I wasn't used to). You weren't the only one making the wrong decisions yesterday!


----------



## gbb (3 Dec 2017)

Not often I'm reporting in lately , not much time on the bike but today's a (comparatively) nice day so a little 25 miles at no great pace after dinner.
Excellent...just gotta clean the bike now


----------



## 13 rider (3 Dec 2017)

3 busy days riding for me Day off work on Friday so target was to complete the metric century challenge 68.5 miles in bitterly cold conditions . Home to Derby and back gathering a few veloviewer squares . Yesterday was time for the Imperial century challenge 113 miles circular route Home to Atherstone then round the bottom of Leicester to Nice Pies for cake to celebrate . Lovely ride in the company of @Supersuperleeds ,@tallliman and @Lilliburlero . Not as cold as Friday but a bit damp and miserable .Today target was to get an official ride in for the half century challenge . Fully wrapped up again only to find it was warmer than expected so a bit  as I overheated a tad . Headed out to Hinckley and Nuneaton to gather more veloviewer squares and return . Managed to get a Imperial half in 50.06 miles so only just . Legs feeling it a bit now 230 miles in 3 days but 3 challenges completed so a nice productive weekend .


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2017)

Well, after a bout of Christmas shopping in Cambridge, followed by a snooze for 10 minutes on the sofa I rolled the Spa out of the garage at about 3.30.
The saddle was replaced a couple of weeks ago after the original broke, so this was to be the longest ride so far on it.

Coming along my road a blackbird landed on a gatepost. It had a white head and wing panel (the bird, not the post)

I was just going to keep it simple and do a Gransdens loop. I headed over the A428 toward Bourn 





The light was starting to fade on a dull winter day.

Between Longstowe and Great Gransden a group of 4 riders came the other way, it looked like Cambridge CTC.

On my way into Toft I could see the bottom, orange 5th of the super moon slowly get swallowed by the cloud, the orange stain remaining a good while.

Up the hill to home




It's a local sport for the kids to scrub the W out on the sign, I see nothing wrong with that kind of sophisticated humour!

20 mild miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1300776173


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Dec 2017)

Almost ideal cycling weather given the time of year (and what we had last weekend / earlier in the week) - a bit chilly but dry and only a light wind. A bit of sunshine wouldn't have gone amiss, but you can't have everything can you? 

So, today was the perfect chance to get my qualifying ride in for the Half Century Challenge and complete it for a second year.

Wrapped up well and a first ride out for my new £8 Amazon cycling gloves. A quick warm up on local roads then out onto Leeds Road, over Cock Beck and the climb up to Scholes, taking it steady today past the Coronation Tree, up the hill over the 'orrible stripes and then the long descent into Barwick. From about a quarter mile away I could see temporary traffic lights on green, which obviously changed to red just as I got to them  so I took a sneaky left onto Carrfield Road and looped through the back streets, popping back out onto Main Street by the Maypole and powering down the hill past the church only to find more temporary traffic lights...this was to be a recurring theme today 
Anyhow, the long gradual descent down to cross Cock Beck again and then the lumpiness of Cattle Lane to Aberford, where a right then a left saw me climbing the hill towards Lotherton Gates which today was blathered in mud thanks to some kind farmer. Left at the Gates and straight on past the farm (more mud) before the long steady drop down to the Crooked Billet pub. I had a lovely clear view across the lower Vale of York and could see the snow on the Wolds in the far distance as they rose up beyond York, which made me glad I wouldn't be going that far today.
After the pub the road starts to rise again, past the battlefield site and then it's into Towton, a short shuffle along the A162 and right onto the aptly names Raw Lane for the steady drop into Ulleskelf. Over the railway bridge and through the village back onto Busk Lane and past Leeds East Airport where there were _more_ temporary traffic lights and a load _more_ mud on the road from the building site opposite.
Into the fringes of Church Fenton and left onto Brackenhill Lane to complete the Airfield Loop. I didn't see another soul from there all the way to the railway bridge just before Ryther and once in the village itself I stopped for a Snickers and a couple of photos:







A very cheery peloton of cycling ninjas (all in black) passed while I was stopped, then it was back on the bike and on over the railway bridge and through Ozendyke where a couple of kestrels(?) were swooping about at head height along and around the road - what a fantastic sight- and then to Ulleskelf (again), back down past the airport (traffic lights and mud again) and into Church Fenton where it was through the village where they were busy hanging the Christmas lights from the lampposts (makes a change from chasing strangers with pitchforks I suppose  ), over another railway bridge and along the long straight to Barkston Ash. Through there and back onto the A162, before taking the long way round to Saxton on Saxton Lane rather than Headwell Lane. From there it was a route the bike could probably do on it's own past the cricket club and up past Linda's Bench which sadly looks to have ben vandalised since I last passed this way. Under the crackling high tension wires, with a sizeable but sociable peloton heading the other way (Knottingley Velo?), before the drop down onto Copley Lane for the run back to Lotherton Gates, getting my first close pass of the day from a Volvo driver who just _had_ to get past unsighted on the S-bends, through the mud by the farm and after a wiggle on the B1217, dropping down under the A1(M) and into Aberford.
Through the village and back onto Cattle Lane, the drop down to Cock Beck and the climb into Barwick, getting checked at those lights again, through the back streets to avoid the other set of lights and the climb up the hill before dropping down the hill over the rumble strips into Scholes. I'd had a remarkably unremarkable ride with regard to close passes up to that point, but I got two more dropping down the hill (one by an Audi with all the windows down that absolutely stank of weed), then past the Coronation Tree where another Audi driver pulled out from the kerb fully across the road in front of me to back onto his driveway 
Anyway, from there it's just a drop down to Cock Beck for the final time, a climb up the other side and then local roads up to home.

*34.70 miles* (55.84km) in* 2h 27m* at an acceptable average of *14.1mph* with *1,364ft* climbed and an almost tropical average temperature of *5.5°C*

Great to get my qualifying ride in for the _2017 Half Century Challenge_ and close that off for the year, and a couple of muppets aside a really enjoyable ride - you know, one that just feels right.
The £8 Amazon gloves were absolutely spot on - they kept my hands toasty warm but not sweaty, they are a virtually perfect fit and the touchscreen bits work perfectly meaning I don't need to wrestle them off mid-ride to use my phone (unlike some considerably more expensive ones I could mention...). They're now my #1 gloves, at least until it gets warm enough to use mitts again.

Quite a few other riders out today too, including a couple whose path crossed with mine three or four times.

And to end, a map:


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Dec 2017)

Easy day today. Ended up in a café that my neighbour works in so I was treated to a comp coffee and a slice of blueberry cake. THEN on the way home with 10km to go, my chain bust. Quick Link fitted in less than 5 minutes and I was on my way again. Lovely pootle.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Dec 2017)

Metric challenge a month completed today with a harder than it should have been 64 miles out towards Maidenhead and the surrounding area. Largely new roads for me, and grabbed a surprising 21 Explorer squares for my efforts. Glad I started doing the squares thing as I've covered ground I wouldn't otherwise even think of doing.


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Dec 2017)

Short ride to



the Transport museum to see this bad boy


----------



## Mrs M (3 Dec 2017)

Donger said:


> Snatched victory from the jaws of defeat today, in managing to complete my third successive Metric Century a Month Challenge despite a mechanical.
> 
> To say the day didn't start well would be an understatement. I was running a bit late (due to my cat ralphing up all over the living room carpet), and somehow managed to leave the house without my audax route sheet for the first time ever. I didn't discover this until it was too late. After @Banjo had to drop out the other day due to illness, we were to be a 3 man peloton today ... @jembullo, Rich W from my cycling club and me. I made it to the start just in time, only to find it was cold, wet and raining. Jem had a problem with his Garmin, which was worrying as I would have to follow him today, in the absence of my "flatnav" , but we were soon on our way again, looking forward to the "Once More Unto Agincourt" audax from Tewkesbury to Monmouth and back. That didn't last long. No sooner had we turned left over the Mythe Bridge than I lost the use of my front derailleur. The 3 of us pulled over in a muddy gateway and all had a go at it. The best bodge job we could manage was to get it so it would change up through the gears, but not back down again. Reckon the spring had stopped working.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Dec 2017)

Things have warmed up a bit. I didn't need full winter kit. But time was a tad short so I took to the old standby Strensham loop. Plenty of riders were out and about. Not many, it seems, take to the lanes. Well the bulk of those I saw were on my crossings of the larger roads. Great to see so many out and about for sure. I rode steadily and just enjoyed the ambiance. Lovely to get this one in. 35 smiles


----------



## delb0y (3 Dec 2017)

Donger said:


> My "trusty" old bike.



Yep, they know don't they? They carry us thousands of hard miles, up steep hills, against gales and into blizzards. They take us through rain storms and they negotiate those tough old, rough old, roads. They bounce through potholes and erosions, over cracks and crevasses. They do all we ask of them and they look after us very well, carry us everywhere we ask, up mountains, across valleys and vales, through fords and forests, cruising down the slow roads and racing along the fast . And then... when it's time...When a newer, shinier, younger model comes along. Maybe a little slimmer around the waist with a few more curves and a slicker touch to the operation. When that happens, well they know, don't they? Can't blame them for the occasional petulance, the solitary tear, the sad kiss farewell, and thanks for the good-times.


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Dec 2017)

Strange sort of ride today...

I needed to get a 50k to complete the metric-50-a-month challenge. Dry morning, breezy. We’d had a family night out last night, and I'd left my car at a hotel a few miles away- so my plan was to head up the coast for a bit, then turn back, finishing off at the hotel. Stick the bike in the car and home.

The first few miles along the coast, heading north. The breeze was in my face, and it felt stronger and colder than I’d expected. Past the hotel, and on towards Largs. 

It’s about 21k from my house to Largs, so I generally have to go through the town, on for another km or so then turn if I want to get a “50”. Today I’d have to go a bit further, since I was finishing at the hotel. Went on to the edge of Skelmorlie. It felt a bit of a slog. Maybe it was the breeze, maybe a beer too many last night...

Turned and headed home. Slightly easier, since wind was behind me. That section of the road is treacherous - the A78 along the coast from Largs to Skelmorlie. Quite twisty and relatively narrow, with a vicious-looking metal fence for most of the way separating you from the drop down to the sea. Not one for the rush hour, but today - a sunday morning - it was OK. 

Back through Largs. Bike felt “heavy” - not going to break any records today! 

As I approached the hotel where I’d left the car, I realised I’d miscalculated. My trip would have been 46km, so need to go past the hotel for a couple of K, then turn back to complete the 50k challenge. And it was at the far end of that final loop that I got the puncture!

Couldn’t believe it. First puncture of the year, and it was when i was about 5 minutes from the end of the challenge!

It was a slow rear puncture - I’m guessing the wheel had been getting soft for the last few miles, which is why it was feeling heavy. Anyway - I got away with sticking some air in it and heading back to the car, totalling 50.2k!

Arrived at the car. Opened the boot to fold down the back seats - only to remember that the boot was full of christmas presents....

So a game of “dirty bike and nicely-wrapped-parcel Tetris” ensued.... but 50k challenge completed!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Dec 2017)

Got my final qualifying ride for the 2017 Imperial Century Challenge in today.

Based on the expected wind direction, heading for a loop round the north of the county seemed like the best option (and is also flatter than what I had in mind originally) so I was up and ready early, and on the road with the knockabout bike just before 7am heading to Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Westbury, Melverley and Oswestry.

Obviously at this time of year lights were wanted at the start. The roads were quiet and I got on fairly well despite riding against the wind at the start (checking later on, the wind speed was less than the forecast had suggested - no complaints from me about that) I was little surprised about how many other cyclists I met on the way. Nice to see them out at this time of year.

On the way to Oswestry it had stuck me that the wind direction was also different to the forecast (westerly rather than northerly). This helped as I was turning east through Gobowen so had it helping for a while. The section from Gobowen through Ellesmere to Welshampton was incredibly muddy and the bike is plastered with it and so was I up to the knees. Goodness knows what it would have been like if I didn't have mudguards. I had a bit of moment at one of the junctions when the driver who had stopped to give way interpreted me sticking my arm out to indicate my right turn as permission to go first . It was close but we missed each other.

At Welshampton I noticed the wind had shifted again nearer to the forecast direction. Good timing as it helped me along to Northwood but was a slightly annoying crosswind from there until Ightfield. I got held up at the level crossing again at Prees but only about 3 minutes wait this time.

From Ightfield I headed through Calverhall, Longslow, Longford and into Market Drayton. I had the wind helping again for a long stretch which made for some very pleasant and quick cruising speeds. I was however starting to feel the legs a bit by now, having passed the metric century, and found the hills round Market Drayton a little bit of an effort.

A lunch break was taken on the edge of the field of elephant grass at the hamlet of Sutton. Another cyclist stopped to check if I was alright which was good.

Onwards again and the wind was still mostly helping, although not in the ideal direction for me now. I started to feel cold after Stoke-on-Tern so a stop was needed for an extra fleece. I also found myself wanting more regular stops to drink.

I carried on through Eaton-upon-Tern, Ellerdine, High Ercall, Roden, Rodington Heath and Walcot. On Bluebell Lane I found myself completely running out of energy but lunch wasn't sitting well so I really didn't want to eat. However I did force down some crisps and a cake and it did help perk me up for the next bit through Eaton Constantine to Cressage where the legs started to protest and I was incredibly slow to Cound Moor and Acton Burnell.

I was riding against the wind again now but fortunately it died down so I really only had to struggle with the hills on the way to Condover. The last bit was alright apart from a twit who thought that overtaking me up to the give way line at the A49 junction was a good idea. He backed off when I glared at him. Must be something about the look of a rider who has done well over 100 miles already and wants to get home.

107.12 miles at 12.9mph average (better than I thought it would be). 9 hours 50 minutes with all the stops included and challenge completed for the year.





At Pontesbury early on. A few Christmas lights on despite the early hour.





Good news at Maesbury. It's possible some might remember a previous photo of the old school all boarded up and derelict. When last here my heart sank as I saw it had been sold and assumed it was going to be pulled down for yet another housing development, but no. It's been refurbished and is going to reopen as a nursery. Great to see an old building getting resued.





Oswestry town centre.





Jumping on a bit, the Llangollen Canal at Hampton Bank.





More interesting local names at Whixall.





Prees.





Market Drayton





In the elephant grass at Sutton. As you see the bike has picked up a bit of mud. It looks cleaner in the photo than in real life.





Onto home ground now with a view of The Wrekin.





Less than 10 miles from home now and looking across the new playing fields to Concord College at Acton Burnell.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Got my final qualifying ride for the 2017 Imperial Century Challenge in today.
> 
> Based on the expected wind direction, heading for a loop round the north of the county seemed like the best option (and is also flatter than what I had in mind originally) so I was up and ready early, and on the road with the knockabout bike just before 7am heading to Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Westbury, Melverley and Oswestry.
> 
> ...


Well done, 100 miles every month is no mean feat


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well done, 100 miles every month is no mean feat


Thankyou.

Some months have been harder than others and this is only my second attempt at the Imperial Challenge so I'm quite chuffed.


----------



## gavgav (3 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Got my final qualifying ride for the 2017 Imperial Century Challenge in today.
> 
> Based on the expected wind direction, heading for a loop round the north of the county seemed like the best option (and is also flatter than what I had in mind originally) so I was up and ready early, and on the road with the knockabout bike just before 7am heading to Condover, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Westbury, Melverley and Oswestry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2017)

gavgav said:


>


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2017)

Unfortunately my Monday ride to the Skylark Farm at Staverton turned into a bit of an adventure.I rode through Flecknoe and the lane leading onto the main road, the A425, was covered in mud and rubbish left by the local farmer, not surprisingly I picked up a puncture, I did the mile or so to the Skylark farm slowly on the flat tyre. Once I'd had my toast and coffee I set to and got stuck into sorting the puncture, the culprit was obvious, a very impressive inch long thorn had defeated my rear durano, I was disappointed to find that the spare I was carrying had a short valve but I managed to get enough valve showing to get it inflated. The problems started when I'd finished and was screwing the valve shut, the pin sheared off in my hand, for a moment I stood there with visions of me having to patch the tyre I'd just taken out, but then I realized the tube was staying up, so I quickly put the valve cap on, packed my stuff away and headed home. I picked a shorter route than planned and was relieved when the tube stayed up all the way home, though I was checking it regularly. so 51 miles covered but not the ride I'd planned.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately my Monday ride to the Skylark Farm at Staverton turned into a bit of an adventure.I rode through Flecknoe and the lane leading onto the main road, the A425, was covered in mud and rubbish left by the local farmer, not surprisingly I picked up a puncture, I did the mile or so to the Skylark farm slowly on the flat tyre. Once I'd had my toast and coffee I set to and got stuck into sorting the puncture, the culprit was obvious, a very impressive inch long thorn had defeated my rear durano, I was disappointed to find that the spare I was carrying had a short valve but I managed to get enough valve showing to get it inflated. The problems started when I'd finished and was screwing the valve shut, the pin sheared off in my hand, for a moment I stood there with visions of me having to patch the tyre I'd just taken out, but then I realized the tube was staying up, so I quickly put the valve cap on, packed my stuff away and headed home. I picked a shorter route than planned and was relieved when the tube stayed up all the way home, though I was checking it regularly. so 51 miles covered but not the ride I'd planned.


Remember you can unscrew the valve core from one tube and replace into the other


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Remember you can unscrew the valve core from one tube and replace into the other



I believe you can do so easily on the Schrader valves, but you cant always get the presta valves apart to swap them, and I wasn't carrying anything I could use to swap the cores.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Dec 2017)

Monday ride to work along the usual Twenty Pence route , nice tempo ride and enjoying the comfort and peace of mind of dynamo lights.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1301507560/overview

Panniers and dynamo lights ,must be getting old.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately my Monday ride to the Skylark Farm at Staverton turned into a bit of an adventure.I rode through Flecknoe and the lane leading onto the main road, the A425, was covered in mud and rubbish left by the local farmer, not surprisingly I picked up a puncture, I did the mile or so to the Skylark farm slowly on the flat tyre. Once I'd had my toast and coffee I set to and got stuck into sorting the puncture, the culprit was obvious, a very impressive inch long thorn had defeated my rear durano, I was disappointed to find that the spare I was carrying had a short valve but I managed to get enough valve showing to get it inflated. The problems started when I'd finished and was screwing the valve shut, the pin sheared off in my hand, for a moment I stood there with visions of me having to patch the tyre I'd just taken out, but then I realized the tube was staying up, so I quickly put the valve cap on, packed my stuff away and headed home. I picked a shorter route than planned and was relieved when the tube stayed up all the way home, though I was checking it regularly. so 51 miles covered but not the ride I'd planned.



Old tube with knackered valve on the left, new tube with good valve on the right.


----------



## johnnyb47 (4 Dec 2017)

It was another evening ride for me tonight. The weather was really mild and dry for a change and I was feeling a little stale sat in front of tv. So out came the mtb this evening for a few gentle miles down the lanes.
Wow that moon was bright tonight. If it wasn't for fact of it being dangerous ,I would of been quite happy cycling with my lights off ,and taking in the amazing views in the natural light.About 10 miles into my ride I could see the flashing lights of another cyclist in the far distance. As always the childish competitive side of me kicked in and started to slowly reel him in. After a few mile I eventually caught up ,and as I went past I said "how do" 
The guy almost jumped into to hedge with shock as I must of startled him." Blood hell you almost gave me a heart attack "he joked as I went past. We chatted for a few minutes and I suddenly realized that his voice sounded very familiar. With it being dark and that he was wearing a helmet light I could not see his face but his voice was instantly recognisable. It turned out to be a work colleague.
We often talk at work about our cycling adventures, but we never actually see each other out on the road. So tonight it was nice to of crossed paths with each other and cycle for a few miles before parting our separate ways into the darkness :-) :-)
It sure beats ,being stuck in front of the tv :-)


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Dec 2017)

Oh the pain. I discovered last week that I'm getting old. Admittedly, I carried a stupid amount of weight a stupidly long way but, I have suffered for it since. Aching shoulders, back and legs almost like a virus. A headache that lasted into Saturday and a general feeling of malaise ever since.
I had decided to go on a ride earlier but as the time grew close, the aching got worse. I downgraded the ride to a walk but, at the last moment, decided on a shorter ride.

A shortened version of my usual ride allowed me to look at the Brewood Christmas lights and take in a good chunk of countryside. I kept it slow and am now recovering with a whisky and Stones ginger.


----------



## gbb (4 Dec 2017)

Snook a litle 8.5 miles in tonight on the hybrid, round Ferry Meadows country park and local roads. Pitch black...glad I took my £1.28 led torch ...its actually quite adequate.


----------



## gavgav (5 Dec 2017)

The sort of day at work that makes you want to throw the towel in and just walk out. Always means I try and head out for a ride to uncoil the spring and so I took advantage of a gap between the Arctic blasts (Armageddon coming if you believe the Daily Distress ) despite it being a bit drizzly but calm winds at least.

Headed through Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill, using the track that’s still relatively dry considering the time of year, before descending to Exfords Green. Here I witnessed one of the most lunatic pieces of driving I have ever seen whilst out on the bike. There is a small section of the country road that “widens” to 2 lanes (it’s not really that wide). I am aware of car lights coming up behind me and some approaching.....so idiot behind decides to overtake me (giving me loads of room) straight into the path of car coming the other way. I slammed my brakes on and just waited for the sound of crashing cars, but somehow the chap coming the other way took evasive action, mounted the grass verge and they missed each other . I still don’t know how they did 

Shaking my head for the next few miles, I continued on to Dad’s and had a chat to him for half an hour, before heading home via Ryton, Condover and Betton Abbots. Very busy on the lanes with traffic tonight, but still feel less wound up than when I left work, despite idiot!

15.3 miles at 11.9mph avg


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2017)

Usually on a Tuesday I play guitar with my mate Mick, but he's in Northern Ireland so I had a rare free night.
Mountain bike out, and down to the end of the village. I took the bridleway down to Long Road, the path like squidgy fudge. I took it very easy down the unlit, rough track, it was still interesting though!
Over Long Road and in to the woods and fields to Coton and on into Cambridge.









It's like Fairyland!!!

A spin along the river, a few swans invading the path , then back through town before taking the less slippery route up Madingley Hill.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1303489369

16 warm miles.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Dec 2017)

Evanscycles had my order in so i used it as an excuse and went out on the bike to pick it up. Had a little 5hr bimble and notched up 20 miles zooming around school rush traffic and later on rush hour traffic when i decided to come home around 7-8ish. Visited a few friends who were at work for a little chat here and there before heading home.

I had a guy in an expensive white merc almost run me down as i was pulling out while I heading out of north london. He was a fair distance away when i rolled out but rather then slow down and give way, he honked at me and drove at me at the same speed. If he did hit me though, he would of impacted my rear wheel and knocked the bike out from underneath me. Impatient twat.

While on the way home i saw a black merc pull out in front of a deliveroo cyclist. The cyclist obviously went over the bonnet. Cyclist seemed to be doing OK though. He was on his feet and taking pictures of number plates and stuff...

I was absolutely starving by the time I got home.


----------



## Banjo (5 Dec 2017)

Donger said:


> My "trusty" old bike. (Didn't feel sensible doing a 100km this soon on a new one I wasn't used to). You weren't the only one making the wrong decisions yesterday!



That explains it then . Your old bike clearly feels cheated even abandoned by your bringing a shiny new model into the relationship.

Inevitable she would commit some act of spitefullnes .


----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Dec 2017)

Happy with this, back is feeling a little better - need more physio though - it felt a faster ride than 11.6mph average!


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Dec 2017)

A rare mid-week ride for me, as I'm using up the remains of my annual leave allocation before the end of the year.
Stuff to do later, so out just after 8am and before it was properly light so I used the deluxe Chinese CREE light for the first time that someone posted a link to on the 'Found a Bargain' thread ages ago. By 'eck it's bright! Suitable angle and beam adjusted and I was on my way.

Up onto Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and the long and bumpy descent into Thorner, covering part of next years TdY route  and through the village. Past the church and round onto Milner Lane for the bit of up, bit of down and the inevitable sharp climb up onto the ridge. Bowled along there between the hedges at a fair wind assisted pace, onto Holme Farm Lane and round to East Rigton and into the mudfest. Up Compton Lane, where the mud continued all the way past the farm and on to the gas installation, where matters improved a bit. Dropping down to the junction, the plunging down the twisty lane to Collingham where the previous mudfest was much improved. Along School Lane to the A58 where I waited for a couple of minutes for a gap in the traffic to get across and onto the A659 for a couple of hundred yards before taking the road towards Linton and across the bridge. Up into the village and the lumpiness that follows as the road rises and falls, before eventually taking the right into Wetherby and after a quick scoot round the town dropping down into the Wilderness for a photo and a Snickers as the drones parked up and headed for a days work:




Back on the bike and up the sharp ramp back into town and out on Walton Road, across the A1(M) Bridge and on past the racecourse, through yet more temporary traffic lights and then right for Thorp Arch.
After the obligatory loop around to Long Causeway, I dropped down onto the bridge and stopped for a couple of pics:







Back in the saddle and the climb up into Boston Spa where it was busy and I found my first idiot of the day. A school run mum in her far eastern faux-by-four pulled right in to the kerb to stop me filtering down the side of traffic queuing to get out on Main Street, then kept stopping for no reason (usually just as I'd got my feet on the pedals...). She kept this foolery up until reaching the T-junction where, despite being positioned virtually touching the nearside kerb, she turned right without indicating 
Anyway, left along Main Street and then on to Clifford, climbing through the village and then plunging down into Bramham where I could tell what time it was without looking at my watch: hordes of pensioners at the bus stops looking up the road expectantly? Must be 09:30 and time for the free passes to kick in 
Time for the climb out of the village and back over the A1(M) and carry on climbing up Thorner Road, then onto Thorner Lane, through the dip and on back to Milner Lane where I retraced my earlier route back into Thorner - but now into a stiff breeze.
Through the village and onto Carr Lane for the climb out into the countryside and eventually up to the A58, where a couple of hundred yards into the wind saw me climbing up Coal Road, across the roundabout and on, before turning down onto local roads to home.

*26.26 miles* (42.26km) in *2hrs 3m* at an average of *12.8mph* with *1,443ft* climbed and a balmy average temperature of *6.3°C
*
Enjoyed that and it's another cheeky quarter century towards the years total. Good to get a ride in as with a combination of things over the next few days it looks like being my last chance for a week or so 
I was expecting it to be "interesting" being out a rush hour mid-week but, apart from the motorist mentioned above, I really can't fault todays drivers. Several times people held back for a good while until safe to pass and I didn't really get a close pass at all today 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2017)

Day off work today, decided to ride up to Newark to bag some more veloviewer squares and also go to Syston Farm cafe just north of Grantham to get stuff for our lass for her Christmas stocking.

Set off at 7am, slow pace as I decided to get north of Leicester by using the cycle paths and parks. Around 17 miles the bike started making some funny noises, I know one of the spokes on the rear wheel is loose so I thought it was that, but I carried on anyway.

Around 30 mile mark I stopped for a comfort break and noticed the rear mudguard stays had snapped on both sides, the choice was to push on or turn back and face 30 miles of headwind, I pushed on.

Got to Croxton Kerrial, blimey that was hilly, and went in every direction and back to bag squares, then it was to Barrowby for another pig of a climb before going through Grantham and to the cafe. Latte and a bacon sandwich quickly consumed and then it was time to head into the wind and get across to Newark for the train home. (No I didn't forget the stuff for our lass )

I pulled up to the station and the train is waiting for me. Spoke to the conductor who said it was okay for me to pay on the train as he wanted the train to go, so straight and and back to Leicester.

Just shy of 84 miles bagged and a couple of stocking fillers for our lass.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1304452394


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2017)

After missing a couple of good days for riding I got out this afternoon as the hills were calling to me. I was headed for the Long Mynd and took a fairly direct route over Lyth Hill then to Longnor and Church Stretton, then Little Stretton, Minton and Hamperley before starting my ascent past Prior's Holt and up Nutbatch.

It's quite breezy out so the ride out was slow as I was riding directly into a southerly wind. There were a few other cyclists out but other than that an uneventful first leg. The climbing started after Little Stretton and the roads became quite muddy (so much for cleaning the bike ). The climb to Minton seemed easier than last time I did it (quite a steep little one this) then after Hamperley the real climbing began which was a case of slowly winching my way up the muddy forest roads.

Popping out onto the Portway (the bridleway section) the wind was cold as expected but not too strong. I think that this may have been because so much of it was getting directed upwards by the ridge. The Portway wasn't as boggy as some winter rides I've done up here and the only obstacle on the way to the gliding club was three collies who thought I was going to stop and play with them.

Back on tarmac again I was still climbing but with the wind behind me now I could affort to take it easy. I became aware of another bike coming up behind me and the rider greeted me with "Have you brought your sandwiches in there?" He was on an electric bike and had just come up Asterton Bank on it - alright for some. We rode together and chatted as far as Pole Bank where he carried on and I paused to grab a couple of snaps.

Here, away from the ridge, the wind was more noticable so I didn't stop long and when I got going again was helped along at some quite good speeds (20-25 mph) across the rest of the plateau and had the place entirely to myself.

I descended via High Park To Leebotwood (hit 30.9 mph somewhere along here) and with the wind behind me had a nice fast run home as the light faded.

A fraction under 36 miles for the trip at 11.6 mph average.





Taking in a view of Caer Caradoc on the way to All Stretton.





Church Stretton





Climbing up through the Forestry Commission plantation.





The view from the top of the climb. Looking towards Bishop's Castle and into Wales.





Following the Portway along the ridge. (Ignore what Google maps claims - The Portway does not go to Asterton)





The premises of the gliding club. No activity today.





At the summit toposcope.





About to start my descent to High Park as the wind really picks up.


----------



## gavgav (6 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After missing a couple of good days for riding I got out this afternoon as the hills were calling to me. I was headed for the Long Mynd and took a fairly direct route over Lyth Hill then to Longnor and Church Stretton, then Little Stretton, Minton and Hamperley before starting my ascent past Prior's Holt and up Nutbatch.
> 
> It's quite breezy out so the ride out was slow as I was riding directly into a southerly wind. There were a few other cyclists out but other than that an uneventful first leg. The climbing started after Little Stretton and the roads became quite muddy (so much for cleaning the bike ). The climb to Minton seemed easier than last time I did it (quite a steep little one this) then after Hamperley the real climbing began which was a case of slowly winching my way up the muddy forest roads.
> 
> ...


I’d like to try that route sometime next year with you


----------



## gbb (6 Dec 2017)

Considering ive struggled for motivation this last couple months...another quick outing on the hybrid tonight, just sub 10 miles but enjoyable all the same despite a very blowy breeze and frequent very light dusty snowflakes.
First time I've used a head torch...i like it , got it free, usually around £35 to £50 apparently.
3 rides this week so far


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Dec 2017)

I was a bit tired as I rode over to the meet in Upton. I was hoping to ride myself in. Jules H was there and Pete M wasn't far behind. Keith W pottered over for a chat. He's getting back in the saddle after some medical issues. Good news. We three took the standard run out around Hill End and on for Camer's Green. Jules was surprised when we continued South for Redmarley. It's one of my routine bits of lane but not one we do with an Upton start. For a change we went by Durbridge before continuing to The Scarr and on through a very empty ford to Gorsley. Fortunately brain nav got us through the puzzling triangle so we climbed to Aston Crews as planned. Pete was asking about cups of coffee as we now dropped to Lea to round some lumps and then ride along Hope Mansell to approach Ross from the south.

Our chosen cafe gave us a good welcome and refreshments were both excellent and offered at a lovely budget price. We said our goodbyes to a chorus of "come again" and headed out to an incredibly busy A40. Fortunately we didn't need to put up with this race track for long and we were soon safely back in the lanes for Upton Bishop. This is a well worn route for me and with the wind being behind us at last we made good progress to Dymock. Everyone was now familiar with the last run in around the southern end of the Hills and through the Castlemorton lanes. The sun was beginning to dip to the ridge so we parted with a little urgency as neither Jules nor Pete had lights. I took my standard run back putting my lights on over the last 3 miles. All good today. I did ride myself in although cafe legs were a struggle on the way out of Ross. We'll be back. 65 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2017)

gavgav said:


> I’d like to try that route sometime next year with you


That would be great.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Dec 2017)

First time out in a while with Free Wheel North from Maryhill .
Nice leisurely run along the canal to Kirkintilloch .More about the chat than the cycle.
Bit wet on the way home.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2017)

Day off work so after a morning hitting and bobbing doing odd jobs it was out with the bike after dinner did my usual 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey ride was nothing of note but the miles took me past 10000 miles for the year


----------



## Stonechat (8 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Day off work so after a morning hitting and bobbing doing odd jobs it was out with the bike after dinner did my usual 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey ride was nothing of note but the miles took me past 10000 miles for the year


Well done - I never managed 5000


----------



## Jon George (8 Dec 2017)

Managed to get a December ride in for the 50km challenge, today.

I've still got some slight after-effects of a cold and took it quite slow - the headwind helped with this. 

If I had Starva, I'm sure my route would resemble something a two-year-old might scribble on a page - I decided to keep close to home and went up and down various roads on the outskirts of Ipswich. 

My firend Jay and I stopped for a food bar at the duck pond in Rushmere St Andrew and enjoyed the sun.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Dec 2017)

Light dusting of snow on the hills and temps just above freezing this morning. I layered up after lunch anyway and headed out. I took to the ancient Longdon training loop. It only gets used now when time or weather is a constraint. I had bright sun most of the time. Plenty of lovely little robins out and about and a flash of red drew my attention to a greater spotted woodpecker. As I began my return ride north a dark band of snow cloud lay ahead. I gradually rode into it. Fortunately it was the tail end which I got. So just a slight flurry of white stuff and then the band of cloud left an orange sun setting over the hills. I certainly outflanked today's weather! 26 smiles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2017)

As I've mentioned elsewhere, it's been a bit snowy here today. I decided late in the afternoon to go and have a play in it and swapped the wheels for the ones with Marathon Winters on.

My initial plan of heading into town was abandoned when I found that these tyres really can't cope with rutted snow so I did a slow loop round the village and up Lyth Hill and back.

While up on the hill I could see the next lot of heavy snow rolling in from the north so slithered my way back in near blizzard conditions as the light faded.

Four and a half miles at 7.5 mph average with quite a few sudden dismounts to avoid a fall as the bike tried to take me off in directions I hadn't intended to go.





Still snowing as I prepare to set off.





From Lyth Hill. In this direction you'd usually see the Wrekin.





Dark clouds as the next lot of snow rolls in.


----------



## iandg (8 Dec 2017)

Storm Caroline brought snow. Schwalbe snow studs and guards fitted on the cross check so hit the local park trails.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1306766367/embed/4e5d2abb640f4d49dacebfe58d850abdfab4837a


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2017)

No snow here in Leicester yet, but it is cold. Left the house just after 06:30 this morning, definitely needed the ice tyres on. Slow pootle up to Gilmorton and back for a very leisurely 27 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1307559518


----------



## Fonze (9 Dec 2017)

First winter ride and first ride for 7 weeks freezing cold.
Halfway through and a double puncture going through a pothole.
So not the best way to start but hey ho.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Dec 2017)

A chilly 21 miles this morning, lowest temperature of -0.1 C which for us Southern softies is quite cold enough. Stuck to the main roads which were gritted overnight, need to keep an eye on the RT-58 to make sure the carbon frame doesn't melt while I'm not looking.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Dec 2017)

Fonze said:


> First winter ride and first ride for 7 weeks freezing cold.
> Halfway through and a double puncture going through a pothole.
> So not the best way to start but hey ho.


Have a like for having got out rather than for the punctures.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Dec 2017)

Another play in the snow this morning but this time I swapped tyres to the snow studs which proved to be much better in the mix of conditions, particularly where it was slushy.

I headed into town via a slightly roundabout route and through The Quarry which was busy with people perambulating and also full of parked cars as there is a winter fair going on.

Having ridden the length of Victoria Avenue I headed into the town centre to visit The Square where my sister has a stall at the last Made In Shropshire event of the season.

From there I dropped back down to Victoria Avenue and rode the length of it again before heading out of town across Greyfriars Bridge.

10.5 miles this time at 8.3 mph average. Taking it carefully on the slippy surfaces.






On the run into town.





First run through The Quarry, looking at St Chads and the marquee for the winter fair.





Shrewsbury School and their boathouse.





Someone's keen. And I've been called brave for cycling down here.





By the Welsh Bridge and Theatre Severn.





Looking up the avenue towards Quarry Place before I head for home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Another play in the snow this morning but this time I swapped tyres to the snow studs which proved to be much better in the mix of conditions, particularly where it was slushy.
> 
> I headed into town via a slightly roundabout route and through The Quarry which was busy with people perambulating and also full of parked cars as there is a winter fair going on.
> 
> ...



Which snow tyres do you have?


----------



## derrick (9 Dec 2017)

Was a bit nippy this morning, but we thought we would give it a go. Set of just after 9am out towards Navistock, about 10 miles out the roads started to get icy, so we decided to abort the ride and retire to the pub, we back tracked as we knew the roads were not to bad, a mile from the pub one of the girls had a visit from the puncture fairy, so we had to wait another 10 mins before we got our first pint. 20 miles a bit short but hey ho what can you do. After a couple of beers and a curry it was home for a shower and a nap.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1307926172


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Which snow tyres do you have?


Currently on the bike are Schwalbe Snow Stud and the ones just removed were Marathon Winter (the full 200 stud ones) which had terrific traction and braking grip but wanted to slide off sideways at the slightest provocation.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Currently on the bike are Schwalbe Snow Stud and the ones just removed were Marathon Winter (the full 200 stud ones) which had terrific traction and braking grip but wanted to slide off sideways at the slightest provocation.



Cheers, I run the full 200 stud ones and agree they are not very good with proper snow.


----------



## robjh (9 Dec 2017)

After half a day spent just doing 'stuff' around the house, I got out on the bike for an hour or so around sunset, which is currently just before 4pm here, and was glad I did, once I'd got used to the cold. I went up into our little stretch of hills that start just south of the village and run into Essex, through the villages of Heydon and Great Chishill, and back via Elmdon. An icy film still glistened on the roadside puddles and I took some corners carefully, but the snow isn't due here until tomorrow. There was no spectacular sunset - too much cloud near the horizon - but a lovely transition from cold, white skies to a deep gloaming, and a crispness to the air. It was only 17 miles but they were good ones. 
_
a rather blurry picture of the B1039_


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2017)

Some proper snow over night in Leicester so let the pressure down on the ice tyres to 40psi and decided to go for a slide. Tyres worked like a dream (despite what I posted up above.) I think a combination of fresh snow and low pressures is needed. I think once the snow is all rutted and frozen it will be much harder to stay upright, we'll find out tomorrow on the commute I suppose.

Anyway just over 7 miles with a top speed of 16mph and an average speed of 9.4mph show it was hard work. Mind you this is what I was riding in:












Time for a cup of tea and some porridge

https://www.strava.com/activities/1308845968


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Dec 2017)

Sorry. Not much typing due to frost nipped digits. 205km Audax yesterday with nearly 2500m climbing. Ice in England, riders off all over the place and snow on the Brecon Beacons. Wales is beautiful. Cake and jacket potatoes by the WI. I don’t think I could have asked for a better way to spend a Saturday. Long day mind: Up at 04:44 and into bed at 23:11. Think I’ll put my feet up. If I can find them.


----------



## Donger (10 Dec 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Sorry. Not much typing due to frost nipped digits. 205km Audax yesterday with nearly 2500m climbing. Ice in England, riders off all over the place and snow on the Brecon Beacons. ............ Think I’ll put my feet up. If I can find them.
> View attachment 386595



On behalf of everyone who has ever done a winter audax ....... 
Well done that man. A monumental ride, considering the conditions. Chapeau!


----------



## Jon George (10 Dec 2017)

Out on Patsy #3 The Hybrid with studded tyres and lowered pressures for a little 11 mile jaunt. More than one driver didn't appear to give any consideration to how much slush/snow they sprayed over my legs as they passed at speed. (Most drivers, however, extremely considerate.)
Drying out a bit before cycling over to the pub. 

Wood smoke and snow out near Nacton:-


----------



## arranandy (10 Dec 2017)

Great ride this morning over here in the Netherlands. Did the Wouw Toertocht which is a sort of off-road sportive. Most folk were on MTBs but I did it on my CX bike. Great fun, most of it was on trails and tracks in the local forests with a few more technical bits thrown it for good measure. Started off dry, then light light rain which quickly turned to heavy snow. A good workout for a old guy who's not ridden a MTB or CX bike offroad for about 15 years.

Not sitting watching live CX on Dutch TV feeding my face 


https://www.strava.com/activities/1309185942


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2017)

Jon George said:


> Out on Patsy #3 The Hybrid with studded tyres and lowered pressures for a little 11 mile jaunt. *More than one driver didn't appear to give any consideration to how much slush/snow they sprayed over my legs as they passed at speed.* (Most drivers, however, extremely considerate.)
> Drying out a bit before cycling over to the pub.
> 
> Wood smoke and snow out near Nacton:-
> ...


You weren't the only one to suffer from slush this morning (I did day hello as we passed near St. Augustine's Church on Bucklesham road). 

18 mile round trip up to Aldi in Ipswich for me. Started off nicely, but ice, snow and slush quickly played havoc with the rear mech on my Cube leaving only one or two useable gears. The first half of the trip out was on the back roads coverted in slush or soft snow where I could follow the wheeltrack of cars. However from Purdis Heath onwards, the overnight rain had washed away any grit, the snow had then fallen, been compacted by cars and then formed nasty icy ruts that my well worn Schwalbe CX comp tyres just couldn't cope with so I was all over the place and kept pulling over to let traffic past. Thankfully, the main road back was clear of ice & ruts but the amount of slush & water on the roads meant that every car that passed me gave me a soaking no matter how much room they gave. Almost every radiator in the house has now got clothing drying on it!

At least the trip wasn't wasted - they had one Millennium Falcon t-shirt left in medium!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2017)

Nice 2-3 hours in the snow on deserted back roads


----------



## Threevok (10 Dec 2017)

Did several miles in the deep snow - Did 2 miles in one direction and got blocked by fallen trees, so went in the other direction and get blocked there too.

It got very scary, when you could hear the trees creaking and branches falling all around

Had enough and headed home for coffee


----------



## Jon George (10 Dec 2017)

Jenkins said:


> (I did day hello as we passed near St. Augustine's Church on Bucklesham road).


Apologies if I didn't respond - I hadn't stopped to lower my tyre pressures at that stage and was 're-discovering' the delights of a front wheel deciding to go in a different direction to the one I wanted.


----------



## iandg (10 Dec 2017)

The snow remains. Followed a gravel track out of town until it met the Pentland Road, Returned to town an d a lap of the Castle Grounds - the grounds were hard going with frozen footprints and the bike skidding all over the place.

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1309065204/embed/08eb2d61e242291753560f2da246ca3d172dca06


----------



## xzenonuk (11 Dec 2017)

Just done a 10.4 miler, went around the Edinburgh airport area, loads of patches of solid ice and frost, no wind though so win 

New tyres on the mtb are nice and grippy compared to what I had on it before


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2017)

I had Wednesday/Thursday off last week, but for various reasons, there was no ride

This week, I'm off Thursday/Friday
Friday sees a family funeral, so no ride then
A ride on Thursday?
Not sure yet, even if it's only over to 'Squires' (via 'Mary Pannal', & Ledsham), or Birkin Café (via FerryBridge & Brotherton), it'd still be a ride out

Then, I'm days-off;
23rd/24th (working 07:00 - 16:00, on 25th/26th)
30th/31st (working 13:00 - 22:00, on 1st)
Not sure if I'll get a ride those days

Normally, I'd be over at Haworth on the 31st, but didn't get an entry this year for the 'ALS'
So, there's no joining the rest of the idiots


----------



## xzenonuk (12 Dec 2017)

Just done about 22 miles ended up in princes street and had a angry guy and a punishment pass on the way back, apart from that it was decent if a bit chilly lol


----------



## Jon George (12 Dec 2017)

For the last few years, I've grabbed a bike (Patsy #3 The Hybrid) and cycled around town delivering Christmas cards. Every time I've made time to do so, however, it's rained, so it hasn't been as pleasant as I'd wished for.
But not today!
Studded tyres, bright sun and a crisp. cold winter feel to the air. It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas. 
I'm still feeling a tad knackered from the cold I had a week or so ago, so I didn't get them all done today, but I've penciled in Friday to finish it off. Another ride. 

And here is pic I took to demonstrate that we do things differently in Suffolk. 
I give you Seven Cottages Lane ...


----------



## hondated (13 Dec 2017)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Sorry. Not much typing due to frost nipped digits. 205km Audax yesterday with nearly 2500m climbing. Ice in England, riders off all over the place and snow on the Brecon Beacons. Wales is beautiful. Cake and jacket potatoes by the WI. I don’t think I could have asked for a better way to spend a Saturday. Long day mind: Up at 04:44 and into bed at 23:11. Think I’ll put my feet up. If I can find them.
> View attachment 386595


Now that's what I call hard core, well done.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2017)

The weather has relented a bit. 8" of snow and then -9C made the roads impossible. But a thaw has set in and we now have balmy 2C. The roads are clearing so out I went. I knew the first leg of the route would have been gritted so no worries. I thought I'd try the ungritted bits too. They weren't too bad, just some short sections where compacted snow was still ice. These bits didn't really slow me down too much overall although I was only brave enough to scoot at times. The thing that did slow me down was the brisk headwind at the start as well as legs that had all but forgotten what to do. The shelter of the lanes helped a lot and the penny dropped for my legs. I disturbed a Green Woodpecker on two separate occasions. Apologies my feathered friends. A Dunnock flitted across in front of me and piped a little hello from a twig in the hedge. The wildfowl are starting to gather on the Hams now. I think the reserve management have closed the sluice to bring the water levels up. Time for a proper visit soon. The ride North was much easier with that wind assisting. I just kept the pace easy and the pedal revs good. Lovely outing overall. 44 smiles


----------



## Old jon (14 Dec 2017)

What a long time since my last ride! I had to check to see which bike I should be riding, and as for a route I had no idea at all. I wheeled the Ellis Briggs out into the cold, a check of tyre pressures and all the other little things, then off went I in the direction of away.

The usual ride through Holbeck to Water Lane, and a left turn to Office Lock and the towpath happened almost automatically, and I am happy I went that way. The resident cob and pen, with cygnet, were in the canal as ever. Next lock along and there was a heron. Yes, I have seen a few on the canal, but rarely this close to Leeds centre. Then the heron was trumped by a cormorant, happily drying its wings at the side of the towpath. It barely flinched as I passed, this counts as the closest I have been to a cormorant. Ever. Great start to a chilly ride, the grin that started there lasted all the way around.

So, leave the canal at Viaduct Road, it is much too cold for any out-of-the-ordinary riding. Cardigan Road and through Headingley then further up to Lawnswood, all along the A 660. By the time I reached that far the fingers were still cold. ( How polite, they were f-f-f-freezing) So, having no wish to become much colder I rode along to the roundabout at Bramhope and turned right onto King’s Road. The last bit of uphill for the day and at the top turn right to pedal past the park entrance on Arthington Road and then right again onto Church Lane.



This, after one more right turn, leads back onto the A 660 and the drop down the bit so recently climbed, all the way to Headingley. Queues of traffic here but no hindrance to riding gently along to the right turn onto North Lane and a more or less straight line ride to Kirkstall. From there, cross the river and also the railway line and eventually finding the towpath again. A totally uneventful bit of the ride, except the cormorant was still there and still fearless. A swift ( ? ) traverse of a corner of Hunslet and I was almost home. The end of the street and the mileage just ticked over 20, it was good to be back and thawing out.

A bit of map, it does not feel the cold,


----------



## derrick (14 Dec 2017)

Nice ride this morning, woke up and all the snow had gone, We had planned the ride last night, was good to get out after last Saturday's aborted ride, temperature went up to about 8 degrees, i was a bit overdressed but hey ho, 36 smiles on a nice bright day, the roads were really quiet, we did try to stay on the main roads, as there was still a bit of ice the further north we went. Ended back at the pub for a couple of beers, then home for a shower, 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1313761794#comments


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This week, I'm off Thursday/Friday
> Friday sees a family funeral, so no ride then
> A ride on Thursday?
> Not sure yet, even if it's only over to 'Squires' (via 'Mary Pannal', & Ledsham), or Birkin Café (via FerryBridge & Brotherton), it'd still be a ride out



I got out for an hour, but not much more
So, it was just a local circuit
Through Old Snydale, towards Featherstone
Past the Crematorium towards Pontefract, passing the old _KOYLI_ Barracks (now offices), & the TA base next door
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/524328
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/581048

Then a right, at the 'Town End' roundabout (far better through-flow, than the old traffic-lighted junction)
I didn't go down here far, but turned left (Mayors Walk/Friarwood Lane) to loop around the Hospital ('Pontefract General Infirmary') - home of a 'Hermitage'
https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/pontefract-hermitage-feb-16.t101902

Then back onto SouthGate, near Baghill Station
Back to the TownEnd roundabout, turning right, towards Tanshelf Station, the RaceCourse, & (further along) the M62

I passed the RaceCourse, & cut under the M62 (jct 31), with the _'Xscape'_ complex to my left, heading towards Glasshoughton
Sadly, there was no time to climb Holywell Lane, towards FerryBridge

Therefore, it was just back past ASDA. & along the new 'relief road'/Cutsyke bypass
This was absolutely *filthy*. due to the mixture of site traffic from the new houses being built/water leaching out of the remaining pit-stacks there (spoil-heaps), 
I got plastered
The road isn't on this map, but goes from the '639' r/bout, to a new one, just north of the M62
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856132


Back under the M62, then along the bypass/'relief road', passing the new Wakefield Police Station at Havertop
Then the stretch that goes around the south-east side of Normanton Industrial Estate
At the midway roundabout (WInterton Hill), it was a right turn. & back home

Yes, totally grotty


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Dec 2017)

Sunshine but a brisk, cold wind straight out of the north. Layering up was a no brainer. Straight into the lanes I headed to cross Longdon Marsh. My legs were complaining. 2 days in a row after that weather imposed layoff. I rounded by Bushley Green and began the headwind section after crossing a very well filled river. All that snow melt from upstream adds up for sure. The Strensham lanes gave me some shelter from that wind but it wasn't easy going. A pair of male Bullfinches flitted across in front at Showborough House. Very colourful for sure. Back over the full river the ride through the lanes was tough but thankfully the ice has melted enough for the unhindered passage of two wheels. Over the last few miles I waved at Bill D as he pedalled in the opposite direction. Me struggling into that wind and he getting it easy. Glad to have done this one despite the relative difficulty today. 35 smiles


----------



## Stonechat (15 Dec 2017)

Just reporting in , in case anyone missed me (why would you?)
Following my accident a few weeks ago and two broken ribs sustained.

I am recovering well, and received a cheque from the other parties insurance for the bike repair
(Wheel and forks and some minor bits, frame has been thoroughly check and is true and undamaged - this was the Kona Roadhouse so frame is steel)

Have now done three rides on the indoor bike (Wattbike atom) and coming along ok


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Dec 2017)

Stonechat said:


> Just reporting in , in case anyone missed me (why would you?)
> Following my accident a few weeks ago and two broken ribs sustained.
> 
> I am recovering well, and received a cheque from the other parties insurance for the bike repair
> ...



I've been pleased to receive the kudos on Strava Good to hear you're back pedalling, and to be honest the trainer the best place to be at the moment, it's pretty horrible out there.

Good to hear you've got a response from the van drivers insurance, I presume there's a claim going in for your injuries too?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Dec 2017)

Bit chilly out there but Mrs 26 and I joined Steve E and Sara P in the Green. As we rode over to Upton to join Pete M we were confronted with some flooding in the back lane. This meant we took to a muddy footpath and added quite some time to our "commute". Pete was about to give up on us as we rolled up 20 minutes late. To be fair Steve had been late in the Green by about 10 minutes.

We agreed a route to Tewkesbury but at the first turn off Mrs 26 headed the wrong way. We looked at each other and went after her. She'd got a bit of a wiggle on so we weren't closing easily and then I punctured. Pete stayed with me while the other two chased Mrs 26 down.

Underway again Pete and I took the more major route to Long Green thinking the others would be waiting there. They weren't so we decided enough was enough of these big roads and jinked around Bushley. Climbing away from The Mythe the others were waiting at the chosen cafe. But it was closed due to a major water pipe burst in the town. So we thought about trying the pub in Twyning. Now I'd not been in this one and neither had the others. We took the chance and whilst they too were without mains water they did make tea, coffee and sausage and chip butties. Indeed a very nice welcome they provided.

Off again we took in the White Rabbit and on over the swollen river and to avoid the flooded lane we went by Gilbert's End which is something of a rarity. Sara had headed north from Hanley Castle and Steve headed up a dreadfully hard bit of road (which today was blasted by a chill head wind) from Hanley Swan. The three survivors made it back not long after. Now that took a lot longer than it should and provided us with several obstacles which required changes of plan. No harm done tho'. Good fun. 34 smiles


----------



## Jon George (17 Dec 2017)

Took Patsy #3 The Hybrid out for a pootle to Levington Marina shod with studded tyres. A tad cold, but at l;east someone had a fur coat .... 

This overlooking The Orwell.


----------



## Donger (17 Dec 2017)

A new record for me today. 36.9 miles. Doesn't sound much, but that's the furthest I've ever ridden with a hangover. It was the club's annual dinner and awards night last night, and it was a good 'un. A paltry grand total of six of us made it out there this morning! We rode around as a group, though we were from the various different speed groups of the club, so a couple of us trailed in the wake of the others, getting a good workout trying to keep up..

Blasted away a few cobwebs and thoroughly enjoyed our big loop out to Frocester, Cam and Arlingham and back. Just before Arlingham the rain rolled in and added to the suffer factor, as it was already pretty chilly out there, with some ice left at the side of the road, and snowy hillsides visible on the opposite bank of the Severn. An unfortunate time for one of our number to get a rear wheel puncture. The someone helping him to fix it trod in a dog egg. Then the rain got heavier. Even though we were all cold and wet, after being off the bike for a fortnight with a bad back and a stiff neck, (as well as all the snow and ice), it was great anyway to get back out on the bike.

Cheers everyone, and enjoy your rides over the Christmas period. _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2017)

After last weekends snow and ice during the week cutting commuting down to 3 days I really fancied a good ride this morning . Had a metric century planned waited until 10 for the overnight frost to clear which is the time the rain was due to start. As I rolled the bike out the door sure enough it started to rain on with the rain jacket . Up through Newtown to Shepshed and Belton . Stopped here to put on a second pair of glooves as the first were already wet . At this point I decided to abandon the metric century and just do 50km instead . Making the route up on the fly around the back of Loughborough via Long Whatton ,Normanton on soar . At this point while calculating distance I realised I need 42 miles to make it a 100 mile week so replan out to Walton on the Wolds ,just before climbing out of the village there was a road closed sign rather than do the nasty climb to find no way through I looped round back to Barrow then Quorn picking commuting route home . 42.9 miles in the bag for a weekly total reach 100.5 which considering the weather I more than happy with . Home cold and wet nice bowl of pipping hot soup to thaw out .Just cleaned the bike as it was filfy and got the commuter ready for tomorrow hoping the weather improves . Still came across a short section of road which was iced over so a quick walk be careful out there


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Dec 2017)

Donger said:


> ridden with a hangover


Best cure for sure


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2017)

Well that's my qualifying ride done for December and 2017's Imperial Century a month challenge complete. Another gold star for me





I was awake early this morning but was in two minds as to whether get out there and ride. The overnight weather report was for for minus temperatures and rain during the day. If I didn't do the ride today then I would have had only two other days in December to do the ride, and one of those would have been the 31st.

So, I just got out there and got on with it. It was very cold, it was icy in places and frosty in lots. But the going wasn't that bad. So early on a Sunday morning meant very little traffic so progress was pretty swift. 10.30am I was in Ashford International Station, the halfways stop warming up with a pot of tea, scrambled egg on toast and a huge choccy cake. 

In Ashford Station. 53 miles in, a tad frosty.





I didn't hang around for too long as both the Norwegians and the BBC both predicted rain from 1pm onwards.
I just reversed the route put my head down and turned the pedals. Once again little traffic made for swift progress.






Come 1pm the predicted rain did arrive but not heavy, more a drizzle. It wasn't to bad but did last the rest of the ride. I had chosen my clothing and footwear wisely though so I was toasty warm and dry the whole ride. (those that are interested, Spesh Defroster Boots, Sealskinz Socks, DHB Roubaix Tights, Long Sleeve Base Layer, Altura Winter Jersey, ShuttVR Waterproof Jacket, Buff, Cycle Cap, Woolly hat and Altura Waterproof Winter Gloves.)

I walked in the door at 2.30pm. 101 miles on the clock and the challenge completed. Century # 31 for the year, # 228 over all and #85 Imperial Century month in a row. The bike was filthy.. but now all squeaky clean again.

Roll on 2018... it's just around the corner, the challenge starts again.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well that's my qualifying ride done for December and 2017's Imperial Century a month challenge complete. Another gold star for me
> View attachment 387604
> 
> 
> ...



Well done for the ride, and completing the challenge this year. Having done the Metric this year, the imperial has to be at least looked at for 2018..

Out of interest, what are the blue things under your handlebars? I presume lights?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> After last weekends snow and ice during the week cutting commuting down to 3 days I really fancied a good ride this morning . Had a metric century planned waited until 10 for the overnight frost to clear which is the time the rain was due to start. As I rolled the bike out the door sure enough it started to rain on with the rain jacket . Up through Newtown to Shepshed and Belton . Stopped here to put on a second pair of glooves as the first were already wet . At this point I decided to abandon the metric century and just do 50km instead . Making the route up on the fly around the back of Loughborough via Long Whatton ,Normanton on soar . At this point while calculating distance I realised I need 42 miles to make it a 100 mile week so replan out to Walton on the Wolds ,just before climbing out of the village there was a road closed sign rather than do the nasty climb to find no way through I looped round back to Barrow then Quorn picking commuting route home . 42.9 miles in the bag for a weekly total reach 100.5 which considering the weather I more than happy with . Home cold and wet nice bowl of pipping hot soup to thaw out .Just cleaned the bike as it was filfy and got the commuter ready for tomorrow hoping the weather improves . Still came across a short section of road which was iced over so a quick walk be careful out there



Well done fella. I was planning and going up to nice pie, but on seeing the forecast and ice on the ground ending up just popping up to Sainsbury's instead.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Well done for the ride, and completing the challenge this year. Having done the Metric this year, the imperial has to be at least looked at for 2018..
> 
> Out of interest, what are the blue things under your handlebars? I presume lights?




Cheers CB.
Would love to have you join us in the 2018 challange.

Yup, the blue thingies are 2 Hope Vision 1 lights.


----------



## Jon George (17 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Roll on 2018... it's just around the corner, the challenge starts again.


It's an odd thing, but I get a weird sense sense of pride that - however tangentially - I know someone with this attitude.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Dec 2017)

Jon George said:


> It's an odd thing, but I get a weird sense sense of pride that - however tangentially - I know someone with this attitude.




Cheers Jon.
After today's fairly ride I should say, no that's enough, but no, it doesn't happen like that does it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers Jon.
> After today's fairly ride *I should say, no that's enough,* but no, it doesn't happen like that does it.


I felt like that immediately after my qualifier at the start of the month.

Today, after not having been able to ride for a week I've got itchy feet and want to pull out my maps and plan the next one.

It gets you like that.


----------



## Donger (17 Dec 2017)

Ditto. While I might steer clear of the winter audaxes next year, I have a funny feeling I'll be doing the Metric Century a Month all over again.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Dec 2017)

This weather is driving me mad. I've had a low mileage week due to ice and family commitments leaving me taking the van to work, but this morning decided it was OK for the bike to work.
Stuck to the main roads right through to Stanwell where I found Oakes Road to be an ice rink, with a not too slippy bit down the middle. 1 degree C it was, so suitably dressed for that.
Coming home, raining so wet gear on. Stopped after 2 miles as rain stopped, stripped some layers, but still too hot when O got home. 11 degrees C . Madness.


----------



## Aravis (18 Dec 2017)

To meet some not terribly interesting targets I needed one more ride, and the Met Office forecast for today looked perfect. When I looked out at about 5:30 I was a little perturbed to see clear skies and frost forming on the cars, but I went out just before 7 hoping for the best.

No problems on the A38, but when I turned off to head for the Cotswolds the minor roads were covered in ice. This was especially severe in any hollows, so I proceeded cautiously hoping that when I climbed upwards I would leave it behind. Because one of my targets related to climbing I was reluctant to abandon my carefully planned route. Anyway, before too long I'd reached the Somerset Monument (a new one on me) and began my brief tour of the uplands around the Badminton estate.

It was still horribly icy (a chap walking his dog warned me of this). I passed through the village of Leighterton with its attractive pond:







Liquid water in the puddles here. If only it had always been so.

Onward to Badminton, and back towards the Cotwolds ridge. At last the temperature climbed enough to remove the ice from the roads, and I had no anxiety on the descent. Now to the Severn Bridge and the A48 to Lydney, once upon a time my regular commute.

Heading up the valley from Lydney into the Forest, suddenly the appearance of lying snow, not what I'd expected. I paused at a suitable photo opportunity near Cannop:






Familiar routes from here. Down to the Wye at Lydbrook, and onwards to Newent.






I've passed this spot many times, and today was hoping to see the snow-capped Malverns illuminated by the late afternoon sun. In my dreams I'm afraid.

As the light faded, I passed this. I'm not quite sure what it's all about, but my destination was in the opposite direction.






Targets met, an hour after arriving home I was sitting comfortably when without warning my rear tyre spontaneously exploded. I haven't inpected the damage yet. It's one way of bringing this year's escapades to a close!

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## hondated (18 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Well that's my qualifying ride done for December and 2017's Imperial Century a month challenge complete. Another gold star for me
> View attachment 387604
> 
> 
> ...



Ian you never cease to amaze me with the mileage you do and the weather you go out in. For the record you've cycled more miles than I have ridden my motorbike this year and that's including a ride down to Dijon. Forgot to add congratulations


----------



## xzenonuk (18 Dec 2017)

Had a 19.2 miler earlier and ended up outside Edinburgh zoo, I was dumb and took the newbridge to dalmeny cycle track on the way back,

So much ice on it, some long sections of thick solid uneven ice, had a minor fall and smacked my helmet on a bar end, think I will avoid that bit for the moment lol


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2017)

hondated said:


> Ian you never cease to amaze me with the mileage you do and the weather you go out in. For the record you've cycled more miles than I have ridden my motorbike this year and that's including a ride down to Dijon. Forgot to add congratulations




Cheers and thanks.
Yep done a fair few miles on the bike as usual this year but there are plenty of others out there and on here who do far more then me. 
However, come next year, due to a change of life circumstances, my mileage won't be nearly as much as this and previous years.


----------



## hondated (19 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers and thanks.
> Yep done a fair few miles on the bike as usual this year but there are plenty of others out there and on here who do far more then me.
> However, come next year, due to a change of life circumstances, my mileage won't be nearly as much as this and previous years.


There certainly are Ian. Its the go to site if anyone needs any inspiration to get out on their bike.


----------



## Old jon (19 Dec 2017)

Warmer!! Must go for a ride, carpe diem and all that stuff. I don’t think the Romans had bikes though . . .

It is time to give the fixed some fresh air, and the space between the ears would benefit as well. So the usual erratic wander through the delights of Holbeck start off the ride, a pedal along Great Wilson Street after the Wings of Water Lane and keep going all the way past what used to was Cinder Bridge. Memories of airborne antics, hmmm. Anyway, the haul up to John o’ Gaunts seemed easier than usual this morning, I suspect a tailwind was helping. Turn left a little further along to pass Woodlesford station and along to the drop to Aberford Road. This was the only bit of the ride I thought might have been a bit slippery. I was wrong. After turning left and crossing both canal and river the climb up to Swillington produced a slithery moment as I rode across a bit of ironmongery in the road. The sort of thing I avoid as a rule, but the bike shook its head and continued in a more or less straight line without any assistance ( should that be intereference? ) from me.

Still with no real thought about just what roads to ride on, the climb out of Swillington persuaded me not to take the A 63 to pass Garforth. The thought of going up the cliff decided a route around the north of the town, staying on Aberford Road across the railway lines, and after the roadworks with traffic lights and queues. The roundabout over the M 1 is still big enough to put Lotherton Hall in the middle without disrupting traffic, a long winded way of saying it takes a while to ride around, and follow the B 1217 to the gates of that Hall. Turn left, up and down to Aberford and what was the Great North Road. Turn right and then left again onto Cattle Lane.



At the end of the video another cyclist was just in view, the second of the ride, and the third appeared after I had puffed and panted past the Maypole in Barwick in Elmet. That bit, away from the Maypole, is a lot easier than the climb from Cock Beck. Scholes was quiet this morning, very little was moving. I cannot say the same for the A 64, a long line of traffic took a while to pass before I could turn left and pedal along to the right turn for Thorner Lane. Skeltons Lane followed by Red Hall Lane all the way to the A 58. Almost inevitably the descent of Boot Hill follows, I do like going downhill. A short climb to the approach to the clock at Oakwood, which is followed by the ride down Roundhay Road and the other two, Roseville Road and Regent Street, to what was once a petrol station in the middle of a roundabout. Turn left, Crown Point Bridge to cross the river again and a fairly brisk ride up Leathley Road and Dewsbury Road to home. The Garmin managed a pleasing number of miles, 28.28 and my grin took no effort at all.

A map with no frost


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Dec 2017)

It was icy as I headed out. I'd left it as long as possible to give it a chance to melt. Fortunately there wasn't much trouble, just a bit of ice in the lane to Bransford Bridge. I rolled up to the meet with just enough time to spare. 14 of us would take a roundabout route to Christmas Dinner. Others would make their way seperately.

Bill D was organiser and leader. He took us on some lanes I hadn't used for many years to Hallow and then on into the Ockeridge lanes. We emerged close to the venue with time to spare so he took us along to Martley and on around by Holling Farms on a loop before we reached the Cob House. Our numbers more than double now as plenty had arrived before us.

Soup, Turkey, Christmas Pud and Mince Pies. A super traditional dinner. Plenty of time to chat to old faces and new ones both on the ride and over the meal. It was getting quite dusky when I set out homeward. My lights went on as I took the easiest route back. It was pleasant to watch the light in the western sky die away through various shades of orange and red. Lovely wee outing and great to catch up with old pals and make some new ones. 38 smiles and more calories consumed than burnt (I suspect).


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Dec 2017)

INeeded to get my Metric half challenge ride in, and with limited options that meant an evening ride. I dug out my Cree X2 front light, and stopped at Halfrauds to pick up a Lezeyne just in case rear light. Glad I did as it turned out.
Headed out towards Chertsey with no particular route in mind, and ended up in Walton, crossing the Thames before heading to Brooklands. The half scale Concorde looked great, so I did a quick U turn to take a pic





At this point I noticed my rear light was very dim. Thankfully the new just in case one was fine. I swapped a battery from the front light into the rear, and fired up the Cree, not ideal in traffic as it's beam is a little, uncontrolled.. Perfect for when I got out into the complete darkness that was Foxhills though. Route changed slightly to get back into area's with street lighting as I lacked confidence in how long the Cree would last as it's been in the garage for about a year.
32.1 miles done, and metric half challenge completed for the 2nd year


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Dec 2017)

Got in 18.9 miles earlier, it was a good bit warmer as well and I never encountered any ice this time.

Decided to avoid all the busy Edinburgh roads so I headed to broxburn and ended up going until I got a good bit through dechmont.

Jumped on the canal for a bit on the way back and the only ice I seen was on the water surface, think I'll let my legs heal now


----------



## pjd57 (19 Dec 2017)

xzenonuk said:


> Got in 18.9 miles earlier, it was a good bit warmer as well and I never encountered any ice this time.
> 
> Decided to avoid all the busy Edinburgh roads so I headed to broxburn and ended up going until I got a good bit through dechmont.
> 
> Jumped on the canal for a bit on the way back and the only ice I seen was on the water surface, think I'll let my legs heal now


What's the Union canal path like to ride on ?

I tend to go from Glasgow to the Kelpies and back. Nice easy 50 miles unless there's a breeze .
Never ventured on to the Union but I am thinking of doing Glasgow - Edinburgh and return on it .
Any advice welcome


----------



## xzenonuk (20 Dec 2017)

I find it a decent enough place for the Mtb, some bits get a bit sludgy and can get a bit bumpy in places but overall it is a easy enough ride,

I would never try my road bike on it though 

Think it ends in tollcross in edinburgh. Edit: it also goes through westerhailes which is a pretty rough area.


----------



## pjd57 (20 Dec 2017)

xzenonuk said:


> I find it a decent enough place for the Mtb, some bits get a bit sludgy and can get a bit bumpy in places but overall it is a easy enough ride,
> 
> I would never try my road bike on it though
> 
> Think it ends in tollcross in edinburgh. Edit: it also goes through westerhailes which is a pretty rough area.


I use the canal path in Glasgow all the time , Yoker,Possil, Maryhill etc so Westerhailes will feel like home territory


----------



## derrick (20 Dec 2017)

Nice 72 miles today, out to Thaxted for brunch, nice steady ride with a bit of drizzle along the way, Am suffering with a hacking cough at the moment, was not sure it was a good idea to ride. but having not ridden for a few days did not want to miss the opportunity. Had a nice scrambled egg and bacon on toast at the cafe, then back on the bike for the return trip. did struggle a bit with the last 10 miles, but it was nice to get back to the pub for a couple of well earned beers, a great day out with the guys.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1320905051


----------



## pjd57 (21 Dec 2017)

A pleasant 15 mile night time round trip across Glasgow and back home.
Summerston to Celtic park. Mild night going. Bit chilly but frost free coming home.
I enjoy going through the city centre at night.
Afternoon games , I take a slightly longer but quieter route.


----------



## Diggr (21 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I use the canal path in Glasgow all the time , Yoker,Possil, Maryhill etc so Westerhailes will feel like home territory


The run upto loch lomonds a favourite of mine when I've had the day off while working in Glasgow


----------



## xzenonuk (21 Dec 2017)

Yay finally got the road bike out thanks to the milder weather, forgot how much easier it rolls and how agile it is compared to the mtb and a lot less mud getting chucked up 

Took about half a mile before I was fully used to it again, ended up in dechmont again and got in 17 odd miles. 

Might let the legs rest now until after christmas unless I get the itch before that


----------



## pjd57 (21 Dec 2017)

A Christmas shopping trip into Glasgow city centre and along the Clydeside to Partick then home
Riverside Museum in the mist.
Only 14 miles but better than using my bus pass


----------



## gavgav (22 Dec 2017)

The recent Ice Age has finally departed Shropshire and so I managed to get out to celebrate the end of work until next Thursday, with my first ride in 2 & 1/2 weeks. 

Quite mild out and no wind, meant for a pleasant trip around Shrewsbury. Normal route up to Heathgates and then down to the River Severn. Along the Towpath into the Quarry and then up through Porthill, Shelton, Copthorne, Nobold, Meole Brace and home.

Nothing much to report, but both enjoyed and laughed at the various Christmas lights adorning houses along the route. Some very tasteful and others like Blackpool illuminations.

13.0 miles at 11.3 mph avg


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Dec 2017)

My miles this week have been largely commuting, it's nice to be back on the bike now the ice has gone. According to the BBC tonight was going to be an asolute disaster on the roads with miles of traffic. Which explains why it was probably one of my fastest commutes to work ever. There was soo little traffic about I thought it was Sunday morning...


----------



## gavgav (23 Dec 2017)

A beautiful sunny morning, to get my December 50k in and complete the Half Century a Month Challenge for 2017.

I was up and out just before sunrise, quite chilly and a keen South Westerly breeze, but not a cloud in the sky, as I followed the cycle paths to Shelton and then out on the main road to Bicton. I called in at the church there, to spend a few minutes at Nan & Grandad’s grave, before continuing to Montford Bridge. 

I took the lanes to Great Ness and Adcote, rather than the NCN route and was surprised to find from Strava that it’s 3 years since I rode these lanes!! Where does time go? Crossed the A5 and then on to Pentre, Royal Hill, Melverley and crossing into Wales briefly at Crew Green.

Back onto the very busy main road to Princes Oak, before the long climb and then descent to Halfway House. Had quite a long wait to get across the A458 before continuing to Westbury. More very busy main road to Nox and Yockleton, before turning back onto lanes to Lea Cross. 

Having not done a long ride for about a month, I was feeling it in the legs by now and the short steep climb to Arscott Golf Club was a killer, before descending to Annscroft. Back onto a ridiculously busy B road to Hook-A-Gate and into Shrewsbury, where to be honest I was glad to get off the bike, due to the traffic.

I expected it to be fairly busy, with people out and about doing their pre-Christmas panicking, but it was way worse than I expected and loads of traffic everywhere. Lost count of the number of fast and close passes I had and dangerous overtakes as well. People seriously need to calm down and chill out, otherwise they are likely not to see Christmas, if they continue driving like that.

33.1 miles at 11.5mph avg.


----------



## derrick (23 Dec 2017)

Last ride before Christmas, 11 of us set of on the last club ride before Christmas, Weather was warmish for this time of year, road not to busy. did meet with a couple of a*****s on the road. white van man and an idiot trying to reverse into us. But on the whole a good ride. Now looking forward to a few days resting before we have to start putting in the miles again. I need to get some training in ready for the training camp in Calpe.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1324276351


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2017)

This weeks days-off are today/tomorrow
No ride today, as had to go shopping, etc.....

Hope to get a ride in the morning, whilst SWMBO & daughter are at the Cathedral
Will report back, if I do

Hopefully Aberford. Lotherton, Saxton, Barkston, Sherburn-in-Elmet area?


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Dec 2017)

The normal amount of commuting, but no weekend ride for the past 2 weekends. I stupidly chose my mountain bike and set off across the fields at the end of the village. They were like gluey, soupy, slippy clag. It was horrible.
Away over to Wimpole there were shafts of sunlight coming through the clouds 




A few yards after stopping to take this picture I chased a black squirrel along for 100 yards. I've not seen one in Hardwick before.
Along the edge of Hardwick wood and into the swampy bit. I slithered to a halt, sideways. I had to get off and walk. I stopped to clean the crap from around the back brake...... I could hear a hiss. So I did what anyone would have done, I ignored it!

On to the road down to Caldecote, tyres flinging crap into orbit. Then my back wheel began to jam. I stopped to remove a massive clod of sludge. I prodded my tyre. A puncture. There was enough air to let me coast down the hill to the church. I changed tubes, and got filthy in the process!

To the Eversdens, then up onto the Wimpole ridge via the Mares Way. Kestrels, long tailed tits and redwing were about. Looking south to Hertfordshire and Essex there looked to be sunshine 





It was just mud here









Good old South Cambs clay eh?

Zooming down to the Eversdens again then across to Harlton and Comberton.
The clouds parted and the sun almost got through 





It was only 18 miles, but as I was carrying 10 tons of wet clay I was knackered!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1324371932


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2017)

I agree about the change in the weather. My ride today was so much more pleasant without freezing extremeties. In fact I overdressed and was too hot at times. We had a club social ride instead of a ride tomorrow and I managed to fit in a few Christmas card deliveries too. Noticably more impatient drivers today.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Dec 2017)

First ride in an age, due to a combination of ice and other stuff impinging on my cycle time.
First ride too on the new Giant Contend SL1 Disc. I'll gloss over the hassle I had collecting it, but needless to say I'm not impressed with Cycle Surgery at the moment although the store manager did his best to sort things once he arrived...
So, a ride from the centre of the bustling metropolis on the last Saturday before Christmas up to home.
I don't normally do urban riding and while the traffic was bad the experience wasn't too bad and it's quite nice filtering past a load of barely moving vehicles... . Out past the bus station and across the infamous Marsh Lane junction with just one close pass from a private hire driver  then up onto the Cycle Super Highway. This is the most direct route home and to be fair, it's still as rubbish as ever, but at least I know where to get off it and back onto the road now to avoid the worst of the pointless extra bits.
Avoiding peds in the wrong places is a fact of life on the CSH, despite bright green tarmac and clear signs, but I was eventually at the Melbourne Roundabout and nipped into Halfords to pick up a saddle bag for the new bike, then off the CSH and up Cross Gates Road avoiding several cars parked in the cycle lane  but enjoying exemplary driving from the motorists all the way up to and around the Ring Road roundabout, but heading up Austhorpe Road I must have inadvertently activated the Giant's secret cloaking device as I'd clearly become invisible with a couple of close passes and more myopic motorists pulling out on me as I passed through the shopping area...
Anyway, once past the park things improved, so I headed on down Manston Lane, up Sandleas Way and chucked in a long loop around Pendas Fields, before heading down to Barwick Road and then up to home on local roads with a final loop around the block to push past 8 miles.

*8.21 miles* in a very steady *42 mins* at an average of just *11.7mph* with *524ft* climbed.

I'm not surprised that the low-ish speed given the amount of traffic at points and the amount of times I had to slow virtually to a stop to get round peds in a world of their own on the CSH (despite the blindingly obvious delineation). The wind surprised me - a 'fresh breeze' was forecast but every time I turned into it it was like slamming the brakes on. Garmin states it was 20mph and I wouldn't disagree with that.

More importantly, the new bike felt good straight away. As I've said, the saddle needs to move up a touch or so and the brakes needed bedding in, although they felt much improved by the time I got home. Less impressed with how the Road Racer mudguards fitted by the shop have rubbed and marked the paint on the rear bridge though 
Looking forward to the next ride though, tomorrow morning all being well. 

And to end, a pic and a map:


----------



## Jon George (23 Dec 2017)

I've already made a dent in the mince pies, so felt obliged to get out and do something before I went down the pub. 

11 miles out to Levington marina. (As seems to have been noted on previous posts, there a lot of people out there on the roads who need to take a chill pill.) Anyway, a pic of Patsy #2 The CX outside the gate house in Levington where my paternal great-Grandmother was born.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Dec 2017)

Steve E, Mrs 26 and me in the Green and Rich B with Pete M in Upton. The plan was a bimble today. Pleasantly mild for late December so we pootered out past the White Rabbit with a coffee stop being called in Tewkesbury. Then we rounded by The Rampings to cross Longdon Marsh for the Farmer's Arms where beer was on the agenda. Mrs 26 was hungry so had some apple pie and custard while I had some soup. On through the Castlemorton lanes lead us inexorably to the Nag's Head where more beer was the call. Lots of chats and laughs today too. Merry Christmas was the theme. 38 smiles with the miles/pint ratio being on the rather low side .


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Dec 2017)

During the winter I don't drink much on the bike but five miles into today's ride I glanced down and saw that I'd forgotten to put the bidon in the cage. This brought on a raging drouth which eventually forced me to stop half way up the Swire climb to drink from a burn. One forgets how good water tastes when not contaminated with chlorine or bottle plastics.





The hairpin half way up.

Near the top looking back the way the low winter sun reflected off the road surface, appearing like a long silver thread.




After a quick descent and a wind assisted run down Yarrowdale I stopped to say hello to Santa. 




Well done the Yarrowford yarn bombers.

A much needed 30 miles.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2017)

Woke up this morning with a sore throat and the beginnings of a cold, but still managed to get out for a 50k ride in the afternoon as I needed a couple of essentials for the weekend. No hurry today so I took my Giant Rapid 1 flatbar and did the usual route through Levington (where I accidentally photobombed somebody else's Strava photo - I'm coming up the road on the right)




Nacton and Ipswich out to Westerfield and then the return route via Rushmere with a quick photo stop at the training ground...




then on to Sainsburys for satsumas & Pringles (no parking problems or queues with a bike) and Bucklesham before home..




Not planning on a ride tomorrow, but I hope the cold has shifted enough for a repeat 50k on Christmas morning .


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2017)

When I stop work for any period I start to feel lethargic and ill if I don't do anything, so I went out for a quick spin at nine this morning. Sadly I'd missed the glorious sunrise (there used to be a Chinese chippy in Ellesmere Port with that name) but it was still pleasant.

I went down through Dry Drayton and over the A14, the construction machinery sat silently in the mud. The A14 itself was sparsely populated as were all the roads. Into Girton and through the new Eddington development and West Cambridge sites, it was horribly windy here.

I stopped on the bridge over the M11 to take a pic. It's dark at present when I'm here usually, I wasn't aware of how grotty and colourful it's become!







It matches my pannier (predictive text wanted to say panties..... I won't tell you about them though!)

So, 13 miles and I feel better for it. Rumour has it that the tandem might get a run out later.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1325196629


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2017)

Took the new Marin for a shake down ride this morning.
Now all set up after a few miles of seeing what's what.
Nice bike , I just need to change the crap tyres as the performance line jobs are Not much cop.


----------



## Donger (24 Dec 2017)

Turned out for my club ride this morning still suffering from the remnants of a chest infection and with a painfully stiff neck .... but the prospect of not getting out on a bike for several more days was just too awful to contemplate. Turned out all the others who showed up were either intermediates or fast boys, or people who could keep up with them. I'd only have held them all up today. So I wished them a Happy Christmas and set off in my own Chilled Group of 1.

The idea was really just to get some more gentle miles in on the flat to get used to the new bike. I set off around the Gloucester suburbs of Tuffley, Upton St.Leonards, Barnwood, Hucclecote and Brockworth before tiring of urban traffic and doing a little rural loop out to Witcombe and Bentham and back. Some of the driving I witnessed today was "average" to say the least. (It's Christmas, so I'm being charitable there). 

Once back in Brockworth, my resolution to avoid the hills weakened, and I trudged off up the hill with no name up towards Prinknash and Cranham. When I reached the top of Nut Hill, I just couldn't resist taking on another hill I'd never tried before, so I hung a left and rode a steep but short detour up to the top of Coopers Hill (where they do the cheese rolling, Gloucester's very own nutcase extreme sport). The views were spectacular, but hazy. The Malverns have disappeared somewhere. Did my Christmas good deed by helping out a cyclist who had a flat tyre but no pump. (Santa, I've been good).

Came home again along the Cotswold edge, through Painswick and Stroud, and then back to Frampton on Severn via Eastington and Claypits. Finished the ride with my bread and butter run along the lanes through the Severnside villages. At 42.6 miles, that was twice the length of any previous ride I've done on the new bike. It handled very well and the disc brakes are bedding in nicely. Finished feeling no worse that when I started, and could have added another 20 miles quite easily if I'd felt like it, so it looks like the new bike is going to get a run out on a Metric Century a Month Challenge ride very soon in the New Year.

Enjoy your Christmas rides, everyone. And I can recommend taking up one of the Cyclechat Monthly Challenges next year, if you've never done one before.
Cheers,_ Donger._


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Dec 2017)

I have managed 65 mile in total this week. Today's ride was very windy and the first in daylight. I think it must be an age thing but I was on that Struggle Bus for the first couple of miles despite the wind being behind me.

The lanes around Staffordshire and Shopshire are properly muddy at the moment. Not much wildlife spotted except for a rather nice close up of a small bird of prey.

I can head off to Devon for a couple days of gluttony with a clear conscience!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This weeks days-off are today/tomorrow
> No ride today, as had to go shopping, etc.....
> Hope to get a ride in the morning, whilst SWMBO & daughter are at the Cathedral
> Will report back, if I do
> Hopefully Aberford. Lotherton, Saxton, Barkston, Sherburn-in-Elmet area?




*Bike selected;* CGR (as I knew there'd be damp/mucky roads)
*Weather;* overcast. quite cold, mainly dry, west wind on the return
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

Didn't really have as much time as I wanted (until I got home, & found I could have had more)

Down under the M62, at Whitwood, avoiding the diesel patches, smellable though!
Up along Whitwood Common, past _Voysey Row_ & the_ RIsing Sun_
(architect CFA Voysey)
Thursday 24th June 2004





Then the short climb to Whitwood Roundabout, where the Mining College was located (now demolished, & houses built)
A drop into Castleford, over the level crossing on Albion Street, past the Burberry sewing factory

Once in the bottom of the town, past the Flour Mill (largest Stone Ground Mill, in the world)
Over Hartleys Bridge (1808), spanning the River Aire
Up the continuation of the Roman Road, here as Barnsdale Road
Over the cross-roads at Allerton Bywater

Up 'Mary Pannall hill'
http://www.castleford.org/history/cas017.html

A right turn onto Back Newton Lane, with the 'roller-coaster' that it brings, by the junction that leads into Ledston




Further along, a sweeping left hander, onto Claypit Lane, towards Ledsham




Into Ledsham, past the famous (for its 6 day licence, of many years!!) 'Chequers Inn'
Up New Road, opposite, with it's slightly oddly named _Hill Top Cottage............... _at the bottom
Given the name, any access further up the lane would probably have been to the private estate of Ledston Hall?
(but it is shown in entirety, joining the Great North Road, on a 1908 OS map)


Once the top of this glorious drag, is reached, a right turn takes us under the Great North Road (old A1), then a bridge over the new (m-way standard) A1
On a clear day, the twin-towers of York Minster can be seen, from the bridge
Squires is just through the double s-bends

A call for a cuppa. & a look to see what equipment is there
Not many, but given the day, I guess most of them are under orders, & at home with families?

iPhone photo, so not as good as others




There was an interesting old Royal Enfield, investigation shows it to possibly be a 1923 model; a 225

After a brew, & natter, to a couple of the bikers there. I usually have a conversation with someone, sometimes about the lightness of the Gran Fondo (to their eyes), or the hydraulic discs of the CGR, it was time to leave

A right out of the pub (as that's what it was, prior to the café moving there), then another right onto Gorse Lane, which always makes me think of the 'Spring Classics' with its rolling nature, broken surface, & generally mud-covered tarmac

Thursday 17th November 2014




Back round past Steeton Hall Gate-House, & into South Milford
Onto Westfield Lane, then a turning into Lumby

Cross over the A63, just west of the roundabout with the A162 'Tadcaster Turn-Pike', & head towards Fairburn, on the very windswept Rawfield Lane, crossing the 'new' A1 once more
Fairburn is entered via a roundabout at the 'old' (dual-carriagewayed) A1, I well remember the flyover bridge here, with traffic lights on it
Then a very short stretch of the 'Great North Road', that was also a village street, with pubs on it, and the School

Down past the RSPB centre, at Fairburn Ings, heading back towards Allerton Bywater cross-roads

Into Castleford, & home the same way as I entered Castleford, but with a nasty headwind


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2017)

Had arranged to meet big sis at Nice pie cafe this morning for breakfast as she was picking up the turkey for our Xmas dinner . Out the door at 0830 so 2 hours riding time out up the wreake valley . Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Hoby then turned through Frisby and over the A607 to the rolling terrain around Gaddesby so the climbing begins . Little Dalby then Asfordby I really thought my legs were great this morning still averaging 17mph at this point . Up Saxileby hill being early I added a couple of miles to Ab Kettleby then realised why my legs felt great as I turned into the wind I'd had a tail wind so far . The long stretch to the cafe was hard work made the cafe with 5 mins to spare a nicely paced 50km . Just ordering coffee when big sis rolls in with bil and my mum so breakfast ordered while waiting @Supersuperleeds walks in having only done 68 miles at this point nice relaxed breakfast chatting away soon @Supersuperleeds has devoured his lovely looking cake and was on his way . Help sis sort out turkey and pie order  . Back out and to face the headwind home . Barrow ,Quorn then picked up commuting route home to make a Imperial half century with 50.62 miles in the bag still managed to average 16.2 mph despite the headwind home .
Merry Xmas everyone hope Santa brings you your wishes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Had arranged to meet big sis at Nice pie cafe this morning for breakfast as she was picking up the turkey for our Xmas dinner . Out the door at 0830 so 2 hours riding time out up the wreake valley . Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Hoby then turned through Frisby and over the A607 to the rolling terrain around Gaddesby so the climbing begins . Little Dalby then Asfordby I really thought my legs were great this morning still averaging 17mph at this point . Up Saxileby hill being early I added a couple of miles to Ab Kettleby then realised why my legs felt great as I turned into the wind I'd had a tail wind so far . The long stretch to the cafe was hard work made the cafe with 5 mins to spare a nicely paced 50km . Just ordering coffee when big sis rolls in with bil and my mum so breakfast ordered while waiting @Supersuperleeds walks in having only done 68 miles at this point nice relaxed breakfast chatting away soon @Supersuperleeds has devoured his lovely looking cake and was on his way . Help sis sort out turkey and pie order  . Back out and to face the headwind home . Barrow ,Quorn then picked up commuting route home to make a Imperial half century with 50.62 miles in the bag still managed to average 16.2 mph despite the headwind home .
> Merry Xmas everyone hope Santa brings you your wishes



That cake was bloody lovely, I hope he has some more on Thursday. I went from 16.7mph average to just under 15mph by the time I got home!


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Dec 2017)

An extended commute home today, hard going with the wind gusting and after my 2nd 12hr night shift. Back tonight and I'm taking the van, it needs a run (that's my excuse).
Mission over the next 3 days off is to get a nice ride in. Looking to be MTB territory with my lad, assuming he's over the cold...


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Dec 2017)

Another day, another ride. This might catch on.

After adjusting the seat post and mudguards, as well as putting some frame protectors on to stop cable rub (why don't bikes come with these as standard???), it was out again on the new Giant.

Coal Road led to Red Hall Lane and into the "stiff breeze" (more on this later), and after a wiggle on the A58 onto Whin Moor Lane and the scenic route into Shadwell. Left at the junction and up the hill, down the other side and then the climb up to Slaid Hill lights, where the raggedy road edge tarmac has been patched not very well, leaving a pronounced edge as it meets the original tarmac just where you'd normally like to ride a bike...
Right at the lights, getting passed by a very serious quartet on two wheels, through the dip and up the other side and onto Tarn Lane where a lovely wind assisted shove sped me on to Ling Lane, then down the gentle slope to the A58 again and a left and down to the lights in Scarcroft. Right again onto Thorner Lane and still dropping down, before crossing the beck and starting the climb up Hell Wood. However by this point the crappy road surface had clearly moved the rear mudguard and it was rattling like a rattly rattle - to the point where I stopped to adjust it.
Back on and up the hill, keeping left onto Milner Lane and more wind assistance between the hedges along the ridge, past Hetchell Woods and on to Holme Farm Lane. Through the woods and as I approached East Rigton the road got muddier and the farmer had clearly been out hedge hacking (it was too messy to call it hedge trimming), so I ended up in the middle of the road trying to avoid the pointy debris scattered everywhere.
Through the dip and up the other side and onto Compton Lane which was a bit muddy but not as bad as it has been, before stopping at the bench for a photo and to tweak that mudguard again..




Back on and past the farm and gas plant, making way for a Castelli clad peloton heading the other way who wanted the whole with of the lane and seemed a tad annoyed at having to move over.
Down to the junction and left up the hill between the fields of pigs  on Jewitt Lane and really started to feel the less desirable side of the wind, nearly getting unseated passing the first set of gates and really feeling the effect on the deeper profile wheels (compared to the Road Comp) which slowed me a bit. Eventually I dropped out of the wind and then climbed up onto Bramham Lane and right onto another Thorner Lane where I headed back towards Milner lane but now right into the wind and struggling to achieve double figures mph.
Back along Milner Lane, getting buffeted now at every gate and gap, before the welcome shelter of the trees as I dropped down off the ridge the climbed up the rise back into Thorner, stopping next to St Peter's church for a couple of pics:







Back on the bike and onto Main Street, where it was oddly blowy (it's normally fairly sheltered) so not fancying riding into the wind up Van Zyl Hill, I headed out of the village on Carr Lane, which although it was still into the wind isn't anywhere near as steep and the lay of the land protects you from some of the weather.
Eventually popped out onto the A58 and after a scoot along there, climbed up Coal Road, across the roundabout and a final wind assisted push along before turning onto local roads down to home with a final loop around the block.

*18.92 miles* (30.44km) in *1h 31m* at an average of *12.5mph* with *1,059ft* climbed

A fairly mild day, but that wind - listed at 23mph, but with gusts up to 33mph and it felt like every bit of it at times. 
Good to get out though, loads of cyclists out getting in pre-Christmas rides no doubt - and an unusually high number of joggers...

And to end, a map:


----------



## colly (24 Dec 2017)

A rare ride out for me today. I've not been on the bike very much at all for quite some time. I expect, no, I intend that to change. So todays jaunt was just an afternoon spin around local lanes.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/19730165


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2017)

I've been a bit tardy in my write-ups recently due to excess busyness at w*rk on the ramp up to Christmas.

Speaking of w*rk, I finished at 01:00 this morning, bed by 02:15, but had prepped everything, including porage, for an 06:00 start. And I actually woke up on time at 05:15!!
I had a route in mind, and set out in the dark, with several lights at each end of the CX.
Within 30 seconds, a car full of Northampton's finest scrotery pulled out of a side turning, fishtailing a la Starsky & Hutch, with the front passenger hanging out of the window shouting something unintelligible, but at least the driver gave me plenty of space. (in fact, he nearly clipped the opposite kerb )
At the end of the road, they turned left, my intended route, so I went for Plan B and turned right. As it turned out, that was the only car I saw for the first 15 miles of my ride.
In Harrowden, I somehow lost the silicone strap that held my main light on . I caught the light before it fell off, and stopped to search for it for a while. Nope, vanished! Never mind though, I had backup lights. The batteries then ran out. Another stop, and my spare ones were fitted. Light was restored to the villages.. On the way through Burton Latimer, I spotted a corned shop open so thought it prudent to buy a new set of AA's, just in case. Better safe the sorry, thought I.






Dawn was breaking by now, and I was on my way out of the top of the town to Weekley where I rode over a chunk of glass and had a festive visit from the p*ncture fairy...






I hung my bike on a gate, and fitted a spare tube. Sadly, the valve stem was too short to be able to get the pump onto it, so I had to repair the damaged one. 

Carrying on through Weekly Woods, I had a second visit from the p*ncture fairy 
Just as I was about to patch up the tube yet again, a chap was riding past in the opposite direction. As he stopped to offer help, I asked if I could try his pump on the short valve stem. Luckily, his pump worked, so within 10 minutes, and a 'Merry Christmas', we parted ways.
Great to have help offered when it's needed!.

Once back on tarmac, I was hoping that I would finish the ride without further issues. The next towns and villages were all local stone buildings and walls. All very pretty. Rothwell, Orton, Loddington and the Draughton, where I dropped onto the Brampton Valley trail to get to Broughton where the farm shop was open to pick up my Christmas Vegetables. The backpack soon had several pounds of carrots, parsnips and a butternut squash, plus an apple to munch on the way home.

I was intending to get my December 100k ride done, but with the delays, and a stiff headwind for the previous 20 miles, I had to curtail it somewhat..

Back home on 52 and a bit miles, just as it started to drizzle, in quite warmish but very windy weather.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1325512320

Happy Christmas folks


----------



## tallliman (24 Dec 2017)

I've had two weeks off the bike due to the snow and generally feeling crap whenever I've been riding. So today's ride was the first in a while but adventurously planned to be either 100km or 100miles depending on how I felt. 

The route took me toward Nottingham through some of the suburbs to the east to collect the Veloviewer squares round there. The lack of traffic made this quite a good time to attempt it!! I was surprised by how hiĺly some of the land was round there but I guess it was mining territory!!

Headed east to the farm cafe at Bleasby which was running a reduced menu for Xmas eve. The benefit was that I could eschew a bacon sandwich for a tuna one!! Having eaten, I headed north on a 20 mile loop round Southwell. This turned to be very hilly and I started feeling quite unwell. Some lovely climbs and a view of the National Grid training centre....certainly an odd sight. I stopped in the next village for some more food hoping this would help and altered the route to avoid some dead end roads for squares. 

The ride toward Newark was lovely passing through some bits I'd last ridden with Kajsa last year. How time flies! Got to the station in Newark having decided that I should give up on the imperial ton, settle for the metric one and a train turned up immediately!

Whilst on the train, I found that the next train to Loughborough was an hour after I arrived in Nottingham. Knowing that even in the headwind, I could probably still beat the train back, I decided to ride home. Stomach still caused me grief but at least I wasn't waiting on the platform for an hour. 

Got home at a crawl with 80miles completed toward the festive 500. Wish I'd carried on at Newark as it would be been an easier ride but it wasn't to be!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2017)

Up and out for me into a bit of drizzle that soon went, but the nagging wind was ever present.
Through Caldecote, along toward Bourn, but then turning to Kingston, up the 2 little hills that had me panting.
Back down to Toft, pheasants in the road flying left, right and centre!
On to Comberton. A mother Christmas walked down her driveway in a remarkable costume, that made me smile and her blush.
Up Long Road and back to Hardwick. Here is this years life sized nativity 






As stunning as ever. I'm not sure BT had a phone exchange in Bethlehem in those days......

Anyhow, 12 blustery, mild Christmas Day miles for me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1326392231


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Dec 2017)

Up and out of the door by 06:00. Hardly a soul about, rode over the M69 and M1 (twice) and saw 10 cars in total on the motorways. Was mild but the wind hasn't half picked up. Home just after 08:00 and everyone was still in bed. 33 mile done, time now for a walk with the missus and then will start cooking the grub. Looks like we'll be eating about 5pm, going to be well and truly sozzled by then 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1326393217


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2017)

I've just had my best Christmas present, a ride on the tandem!

Mrs Dave has had the lurgy all week and couldn't face a ride yesterday, but today we rode into town. Kings parade was full of church goers, Chinese tourists and punt touts, I was surprised!

We took a moving selfie along Sidgewick Avenue 




Then it was up through Coton and Madingley Hill.

In Hardwick we encountered my second bell end motorist of the day (I decided not to mention the earlier one). What is so bloody difficult about observation, judgement and common sense? He tried to overtake us in a bottle neck and ended up with another car walloping his wing mirror. Festive f*ckwit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1326616387


----------



## Spartak (25 Dec 2017)

Yesterday I went out early for my birthday ride [ rode 51kms on my 51st ].

Kept it pretty flat heading out via Filton and then dropping down to Pilning & Aust taking pics of both Severn bridges before a coffee stop in Thornbury for some Welsh cakes. Then back to North Bristol via some very muddy lanes.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Dec 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I've just had my best Christmas present, a ride on the tandem!
> 
> Mrs Dave has had the lurgy all week and couldn't face a ride yesterday, but today we rode into town. Kings parade was full of church goers, Chinese tourists and punt touts, I was surprised!
> 
> ...



Hope you laughed.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Dec 2017)

50k spin today.

Out in a strong S/W via Sutton and Earth before picking up the busway at Longstanton;then off at Westwick to pick up a tailwind home via Cottenham and Wilburton.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1326663633


Also first chance to use the Isadore 3/4 bibs and This Is Cambridge l/s jersey I got on black Friday deals and both are excellent especially the bibs, so will probably be getting some more of those hopefully in some New Year Sales.

Warning bright colours alert!


Forgot how awesome the Giro Synthe and Oakley glasses combo are






Rocking bibs






Pink!






Old Icarus pressed back in to service;







More Pink!


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2017)

Yet another one reporting in with a Festive 50km ride this morning. I had hoped to be out early but, being a lazy bugger, this turned into a late morning outing following a relaxed coffee & breakfast. 

Out via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne & Waldringfield and across into Ipswich before returning home via Nacton. Quite breezy with some light drizzle , and a surprising amount of traffic, even on the quieter back roads.

Then a further 7 mile round trip in the afternoon to mum's for Christmas dinner

https://www.strava.com/activities/1326977593


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Dec 2017)

Since we're doing Christmas Day today (the nature of shift work), I took the opportunity when SWMBO asked if I was going out on the bike first thing. Knowing I'm going to be chained to the kitchen for a good few hours (indeed, I type this during a tea break..) I grabbed the Roubaix and headed out to grab a few squares over Ascot direction. Chilly start but soon warmed up going up Prune Hill. Nice and quiet on the way out through Windsor Great Park, and thankfully also quiet on the A322 which is where my missing squares were. Unfortunately the planned loop around the golf club was stopped by some security gates and a buzzer entry system, and not convinced the line ;Can I come in to get some Explorer squares' would have worked... Meant I missed a square, so need to re-think how to get to that one, there is an alternative through the Royal estate...
Back through the park, much, much busier now as the new bikes, scooters etc etc came out. 
Flagged down by a regular ICE trike rider who was having issues with his Cateye, so sensors and magnets lined up and all good. My apologies to you too, as I only figured we were looking at ODO on the computer, not Distance which is what you were after.
25.3 miles, so now I can eat many mince pies and Christmas pud


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2017)

The weather has been grim for the past week in Denmark. If the rain is blowing at 45 degrees instead of 90 degrees, it feels positively balmy. But most of the time it is howling at 90 degrees and the rain doesn't stop.

I hope it improves soon.


----------



## Spartak (26 Dec 2017)

Rode the Severn Road Club Boxing day 10 TT this morning. [ It was actually 12 miles ].

A very cold and damp affair with only 9 riders present, which was a little disappointing but I'm sure the weather deterred some riders.

I rode the 12 mile course in 36.10 which gave me the prize for 'closest to evens', which was nice....






Used Ride with GPS for the first time and was very impressed with it....


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Dec 2017)

I was going to moan about the wind today, but after reading @steveindenmark and his comments.....

It was windy though, and fairly chilly, but the sun was out for the first time in a good while round these parts. I took my Spa tourer with its Schwalbe Marathon plus on the rear wheel. It's like dragging a bloody rock around behind you.

Down through Knapwell and Connington I had a nice tailwind. I passed 2 highland cows, far away from home. At Fenstanton I headed toward Hilton and the headwind started. Out the other side of the village is an oak tree, and I marvelled at how nice it looked, so I stopped to take a pic




A buzzard flew from the tree and landed on the verge to my left. I rode by and it stood its ground, for all the world looking like a sawn off Bittern.

Up to Graveley is a bit of road that catches a SW wind. It was character building today! I was cheered with the sighting of a pair of Bullfinch.

Over the A428 and down toward Abbotsley, I was all alone in the sunshine





Through the quiet back lanes to Waresley, this time an Ash tree caught my eye





Into Great Gransden and there was some sort of tractor rally going on




I used to get excited by them, but I'm an extractor fan.

By now my legs that hadn't felt overly keen were starting to flag a little, so I took the shorter route home like the wimp I am!

34 (windy) miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1327754774


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2017)

That looks great Dave. I have forgotten what sun looks like.


----------



## Jon George (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE="Dave 123, post: 5092342, member: 17724"I used to get excited by them, but I'm an extractor fan.[/QUOTE]
 ....


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2017)

It's *Northern Dave's Big Boxing Day Sale* - read one ride report, get a second ride report absolutely free! Terms and conditions don't apply.

First up, my Christmas Day ride. Sadly not reported on yesterday but here now it all it's festive glory!
With an hour to fill, it was just a short scoot around local lanes on the Giant. All roads seem to lead to Coal Road lately, then a right onto Skeltons Lane for another wind assisted shove all the way to the end before the bumpy descent of Sandhills into Thorner. It's always lumpy and bumpy but a mile of general downhilliness is always a good thing. Through the village and past the church and I stayed on the main road for a change and climbed Church Hill, which didn't seem too bad today. The reward for all that effort is that the next mile or so is nearly all gently downhill again and most of it was wind assisted, all the way past Bramham Park averaging a mile at over 22mph, which was nice. Into the dip at Wothersome, where the delight of downhill is tempered by the sharpest climb of the ride back out of the other side...
Normally I'd carry on towards Bramham but with one eye on the clock, I turned sharp left onto Thorner Lane to start the homeward leg of the circuit. Through the next dip and despite the forecast saying it would be dry all morning the heavens opened. Up the other side and it was showing no signs of abating so I stopped to put my waterproof jacket on. I'd barely hopped off the bike before another cyclist loomed into view and asked if I was OK or needed a hand. It's nice when that happens, and even nicer if you don't need the kindly offered help, so he was quickly on his way with a 'Merry Christmas' with me following a minute or so later after wrestling my jacket on in the breeze.
Obviously the third law of cycling dictated that my the time I'd turned onto Milner Lane the downpour had stopped...
Along Milner Lane past Hetchell Woods and I realised I'd not yet taken a ride photo, so I stopped at the next gate for a pic with the sun trying to get through in the background...




Back on the bike as someone else went past with his new Christmas toy....only his was a Ferrari 
Down the hill and then the short climb into Thorner, a short shift down Main Street and then onto Carr Lane for the climb back out to the A58, getting passed by our Ferrari driving friend again.
A scoot down the A58, up Coal Road and then local roads down to home with a tour around the block to push the mileage on.

*14.29 miles* (23.0km) in *1h 4m* at an average of *13.2mph* with *830ft* climbed.

A good ride, only a handful of cyclists out though but good to get some exercise in before Christmas dinner

And here's a map:





*And now for your bonus 'read one, get one free' report from today's ride*:

Again time limited, but for a bit of variety I headed towards Barwick Road and hadn't got more than a quarter mile from home before the heavens opened. I'd half suspected rain, so already had my waterproof jacket on but it was also a _lot_ colder than yesterday. I'll admit that it did cross my mind to turn for home at this point, but I stuck it out and as I arrived at Barwick Road it had _almost _stopped raining.
Down the hill to Cock Beck and the climb up Leeds Road. As I arrived in Scholes I got a gold plated MGIF close pass from a teapot who as soon as they got 20 feet in front of me put the indicator on to turn right into their drive and stopped dead in the middle of the lane...
Anyway, muppetry aside it was on to the Coronation Tree and the rain started again, so I turned left through the village on Main Street, eventually crossing the old railway bridge and dropping down to the A64 for a full speed blast along to the next junction where I turned off onto Thorner Lane.
The rain was backing off again, so I carried on down Sandhills into the village. As I might have said before, this road is a bit bumpy and by the time I'd descended onto Main Street the rear mudguard was chirruping it's displeasure in no uncertain terms, so I stopped on Carr Lane by the pub for a bit of roadside fettling, followed by a photo:




Back on the bike and I started the climb out of the village but within 100 yards the rear mudguard was at it again (despite being silent after adjusting it when I'd spun the wheel seconds before... ) so I stopped again outside the former church and had another go.
A couple of passing dog walkers stopped to exchange seasonal pleasantries and commented on how warm my 'boots' (overshoes) looked, which was pretty random.
Back on my way again and with the mudguard much improved (if still not totally silent) up the hill, down through the S-bends and up again to the A58, down to Coal Road and then along before dropping down onto local road to home, with the now obligatory loop around the block to round the mileage up.

*10.21 miles* (16.43km) in *46m* at an average of *13.0 mph* with *538ft* climbed, in an average temperature of just *2.2°C* and a _lot_ of precipitation

One driver and mudguard issues aside, a good (if damp) ride even if it will have barely made a dent in yesterdays calorific intake. 
Likely to be my last ride now until the weekend as we've got "stuff to do" Weds and Fri and I'm rota'd in at work on Thursday - although that might not be a bad thing given the forecast!
Now to get on YouTube and see how best to adjust that rear Race Blade Pro to shut it up properly...

Oh, and the map:


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2017)

Madness overtook me and I decided on a ride along the towpath. being about 22 miles short of my target it seemed a good idea.

Everyone else thought the towpath was a nice place to go as well.



There were two trees down just before the railway bridge, I scrambled round one but the second didn't strike me as passable with the bike, so I turned round and bypassed the stretch on the road. While the road was not as muddy it was certainly wet! I'll blame the mud for the slower ride.

Quite a lot of families were out walking,





All ages.






Some puddles were quite big.






Sometimes I do ride along lanes.












19.1 miles max 17 avg 7.4 mph. Year to date, 496.2 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Dec 2017)

The Hills have snow and the wind doth blow strongly from the cold North West. I layered up and headed out. The overnight snow and rain had left a very wet legacy. Water, water everywhere. I wondered about the lane to Welland Stone. Would it be flooded? I chanced it and it was. I should have turned back but, what the heck, I rode through. Not quite axle deep but I somehow kept my feet from getting wet using the ratchet pedaling technique. After that it was just big puddles and drivers who, whilst not many, kindly allowed me to go through the shallow bits even if I was on the wrong side of the lane. Across the River at Twyning some snow still lay on the verges but the lanes were just wet and messy. That wind hindered me all the way back from Strensham and I was glad to get home as it was a strength sapping blast and the sun was diving down behind the Hills too allowing the temperature to drop. 35 smiles and the turkey fought back a bit......


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Dec 2017)

Cold, wet and windy here today. Any plans of mountain biking with my lad binned as he's got a bug of some sort, and with decorating calling I only managed to extend the utility ride into Egham for Calpol from 3 to 5.5 miles. I think that justifies some Christmas Pud


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5093880, member: 9609"]Toughest ride for some time, 44 mile but it took me just over 6 hours, serious amount of water ice on the roads, we had a lot of rain a few days ago and it has been running out of the fields and freezing over the roads. and it was one cold ride, +1 when I set off and -3 when I got back.
View attachment 388738
View attachment 388739
View attachment 388740
View attachment 388741
View attachment 388742

View attachment 388744

View attachment 388743

View attachment 388745


But what a beautiful day to be out.

I wish I could have captured some of the after dark riding - what an absolute joy to ride white ice roads at night, all those sparkling diamonds glinting back and the wonderful gentle crunching of the frost under the wheels - it was sad to see my van and be at the end of my ride.[/QUOTE]
Just wonderful. Me jealous? What tyres work on those icy roads?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2017)

My first ride for nearly three weeks today but not the one planned. The plan was to ride across town to meet up with @Pale Rider for a bit of a jaunt but looking out first thing it was clear that every untreated surface had a good layer of ice on it.

After discussion we decided to play it safe and called off the meet up, however I'd already got the bike out and fitted the Marathon Wiinters so headed out to try out the conditions.

I headed over Lyth Hill and out in the direction of Longnor then Acton Burnell. It didn't take long to realise that calling off the planned ride was the right decision as every ungritted road was like a skating rink and would have been no fun on plain tyres. The studded ones coped brilliantly though and I was able to scoot along nicely at around 15 mph on surfaces I could barely stand on.

At Acton Burnell I decided to extend the ride and headed for Cound Moor, Harnage and Cound, getting odd looks from people walking.

By the time I got back to Condover the sunshine was melting the ice quite nicely but anywhere sheltered was still frozen hard and will probably stay like that all day now.

25miles for the trip at 11.7 mph average.






A bright crisp winter day at Lyth Hill. The frozen road surface is obvious in this pic but wasn't everywhere.





At the crossroads near Longnor. A good covering of snow on the hills.






The light just caught the black ice here and made it show up nicely for the camera (basically, everything shiny in shot is ice). It was like this for a lot of the ride.





Just a bit of snow visible among the trees on the Wrekin.





I think it's possible this road is closed. Someone demolished the cast iron railings on the bridge during the last lot of snow.
I nearly got caught out while walking over to have a look, having assumed the sun would have melted the ice.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Dec 2017)

I unexpectedly found myself off work on Christmas day, so headed out for a quick one round the Eden Valley, via Beacon Edge, Langwathby, Melmerby, Renwick and Lazonby. The clouds were swirling around the Pennines, looking like they were about to dump a load of snow, which they did in time for Boxing day, and the rain eased off enough for me to think about heading over Hartside Pass towards Alston...I'm glad I passed on that one! As I headed through Lazonby towards Inglewood Forest, the rain returned and didn't let up for the rest of the day! I thought , well I'm already wet so at least I can't get any wetter as I headed through the lanes towards Little Blencow and Greystoke , arriving at the Boot & Shoe just as it closed (sob!). Then back to Penrith via Newbiggin and Stainton, passing lots of rather bedraggled looking sheep on the way! Low 40s mileage wise, not bad for an afternoon and the roads were pretty quiet as well
Then yesterday it was clear, cold and icy, with some nasty little patches lying in wait just outside Culgaith (nice coffee and ginger cake in Mrs Miller's) but cracking views of snowcovered fells. I retraced my steps back to Langwathby and the A686, then on to work via Eamont Bridge, Yanwath and Pooley Bridge , avoiding any dancing on ice outside the Rheged Centre carpark! Take it easy and ride safe


----------



## gbb (28 Dec 2017)

We needed a little shopping and I wanted some new frying pans out of my Xmas money...so a slightly sub 10 miles on the hybrid through Ferry Meadows and into Bretton. Fabulous and sunny, icy but in a nice way, just needed to tread (ride) carefully.

A green woodpecker, a greater spotted one too as I skirted Milton Estate woods, loads of waterfowl in Ferry Meadows.

A short, utility, sunny ride. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Dec 2017)

I've just come back from an excellent ride. Thetford Forest didn't happen as Stuart had an injury, so to save on diesel I rode from home. I took my mtb as the roads were a touch slippery!
I crunched and cracked my way through the village and on to the fields where I crunched and cracked some more. It was tough going. I avoided the swamp by Hardwick wood by going along the horse paddocks. Then I took the bridleway to Bourn. The dogwood in the hedge looking good





I then took another specimen tree pic, a nice old Oak




It looked like a fat bike had been through at some point.

Down through Bourn and on to the byway to the Red House. This was super tough going. I was down to 3 mph in places. I slithered and slid my way through to more firm ground. Across the A1198, ending up in Hayley Wood




There were some nice puddles about with isobars in them









My bike stayed pretty clean throughout the ride thanks to the freezing conditions.

Out of the woods and a short stretch on tarmac before the next stretch of bridleway. I was hungry, so stopped for a chocolate biscuit. I'd only gone 10 miles and I was done in!




The next bit was icy with huge puddles. I avoided most of them




Over to Hatley St George, Croydon and Arrington before..... you've guessed it






All roads lead to Wimpole!

It looks quiet, but around the car park was heaving. I left them to it and slithered up the hill behind the farm before flying down into Little Eversden.

Home via the roads as I couldn't be bothered washing my cleanish bike.

I only saw one other cyclist out today. Wimps!

Mrs Dave commented on my mucky face, so I used my phone camera to look, it was the sunbeams through the window that made me take the pic, not the ugly git!





Almost 28 miles of tough, chilly conditions. Excellent!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1330293607


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2017)

My ride and pictures from yesterday afternoon.
I took the bike to take a returns parcel to a local store, thinking that I might stay out for a short ride but it was so lovely, fresh and bright, that I just had to keep going, despite the freezing temperature. It was a good time to go because there was very little traffic or even other people on the shared paths.
I chose a regular 20 mile ish route down the A580 path towards Leigh where I went left through Culcheth and Glazebury, left again onto the A57 back towards Eccles where I had to satisfy my curiosity and went on the brand new road and bridge over the ship canal.

A cute baby alpaca. I go past here regularly but couldn't resist stopping for this one.





You can see where the bridge will close to be raised when a ship needs to pass and the M60 bridge on the right. The new road is meant to be used by local traffic to reduce congestion for the through traffic on the M60 (we'll see)


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2017)

No ride for me today, too busy putting coving up and making pastry. I have just rowed 1200m instead, forgotten how hard that can be...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2017)

Today was supposed to be a forum ride with @13 rider @Lilliburlero and @tallliman but the ice forced a postponement . So I decided to get on the ice bike and go for a pootle to keep the Festive 500 challenge going.

Headed out just after 8am and decided to head south to Gilmorton, was very icy and once I got passed Peatling Parva I felt like I was in an episode of Ice Road Truckers, great fun on the studded tyres.

Back into Leicester and heading towards the Great Central Way hit a slight flood  I misread the depth, straight through the ice and up passed the crank I went, decided I couldn't turn round so just went through it. Luckily my feet kept reasonably dry but they were cold for a while after that. Onto the GCW and the fields either side are flooded, Braunstone Lane East was flooded as well. Into town and I have to divert around Ellis Meadows (near the space centre) as that is flooded, same again at Watermead, couldn't even get into that park!

Slow drag through Sileby up to Seagrave, hard work on the studs but by now the ice was pretty scarce, until I got onto Berrycott Lane which is another nice steady climb, this road was very very icy, but again the studs were brilliant. By the time I got into Nice Pie I had done 41 miles and had the place to myself. Quick latte and piece of fruit cake and I'm heading up the drive to tackle the headwind home when I see @13 rider coming down the drive having done 50km himself.

I'm in the doghouse with the missus so couldn't go back into the tea rooms so we had a quick chat in the drive. Rather than doing the downhill part of Berrycott on the sheet ice I decided to head to Barrow before going through town and home.

By the time I got home I'd done 67 miles and have 49 left to do before the end of Sunday to complete the Festive 500, back to work tomorrow 

I think that is the longest ride I've done on the studs, hard work as reflected by the average speed of 13.3mph

https://www.strava.com/activities/1330399214


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> My first ride for nearly three weeks today but not the one planned. The plan was to ride across town to meet up with @Pale Rider for a bit of a jaunt but looking out first thing it was clear that every untreated surface had a good layer of ice on it.
> 
> After discussion we decided to play it safe and called off the meet up, however I'd already got the bike out and fitted the Marathon Wiinters so headed out to try out the conditions.
> 
> ...



Good effort getting out today Phil, studded tyres or not.

It does take some believing how they enable you to ride on surfaces that are barely walkable.

Rather than wrong trousers, it was a case of wrong bicycle for me as I left my bike with the studded tyres on 200 miles away at home.

Looks like it got a bit warmer than forecast today, and may barely freeze overnight.

Some rain forecast, so I think we will be OK tomorrow, apart from probably getting wet, but that's preferable to a tumble.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2017)

It does sound more promising for tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> My ride and pictures from yesterday afternoon.
> I took the bike to take a returns parcel to a local store, thinking that I might stay out for a short ride but it was so lovely, fresh and bright, that I just had to keep going, despite the freezing temperature. It was a good time to go because there was very little traffic or even other people on the shared paths.
> I chose a regular 20 mile ish route down the A580 path towards Leigh where I went left through Culcheth and Glazebury, left again onto the A57 back towards Eccles where I had to satisfy my curiosity and went on the brand new road and bridge over the ship canal.
> 
> ...


I passed the bridge on Monday on the way to my Mum's house and noticed it was finally open. I will probably use this to cut out (most of ) the Trafford centre.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

As @Supersuperleeds had mentioned earlier our forum 100 miler was postponed as it was an early start 0715 for me and it was silly icey so we made the call and abandon it . I hung about till 0915 when I saw a gritter Pass my house so out the door at 0930 to see what it was like . Through Newtown cautiously on the downhill as I knew there would be water/ice at the bottom navigated my way through on the wrong side of the road up Sharpley hill and onto Benscliffe road this was the worst bit as in the shade of the trees there was plenty of ice and slush at least I could see it at 730 it would have been pitch black along here .Took this road all the way to Shepshed instead of my back road . Once I got to Shepshed the ice began to vanish as it was warming up and they appeared to be less effected in the first place . Hathern ,Sutton Bonnington ,Kingston on Soar ,Gotham ,Costock ,Keyworth ,Willoughby on the Wolds then on to Nice pie cafe as @Supersuperleeds is walking up the drive he couldn't stop so saved me buying him a coffee  .sat in the window in glorious winter sunshine consuming beans on toast and coffee .Back out and the ice is not a problem and makes it feel nice so making the route up as I go a metric century is now the target .Burton on the Wolds,Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey had to do a bit of a loop in the village to get the distance back home 62.5 miles in the bag . Just about keeps me in the festive 500 couple of big rides required over the weekend 118 miles still to do . Working tomorrow and forecast probally means car to work . Nice ride but still at risky early on took a bit of a chance . Completely the right decision to call off the 100 miler if annoying but we all wouldn't have made it round without incident just to risky . Stay safe every one


----------



## gbb (28 Dec 2017)

Second ride today, to see mum in hospital, total just shy of 10 miles again.
Bit colder than this morning but ok. Three bullfinches were a nice sight.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5094657, member: 9609"]just normal tyres (28mm, armidiilo front marathon plus rear) I ride slowly and concentrate a lot,, very quite roads though (may be only seen 8 cars in the 40 mile) so able to pick my own line. I dismount and get off the road every time I see a car coming when the roads are icy, drivers just seem clueless.

*I did see three cars that had not made it, one upside down in a field, one in a hedge and a beautiful 67 plate range rover on its side in a ditch. No amount of technology can out do the laws of physics.*[/QUOTE]
This used to be the thing in one of my old workplaces (accident management for company fleets). On a snowy morning you could guarantee that the first two calls of the day would involve a Subaru Impreza and/or a Land Rover Discovery on their roof in a field. It doesn't matter if you've got four wheel drive - that doesn't mean you can still do 60 down a country lane in the snow.


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5094646, member: 9609"]is that the bridge that collapsed when they were building it ? (may be 2 years bck)[/QUOTE]
Yes.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2017)

Back on the commute this morning. The weather bods reckoned it was going to be 4 degrees C and wet at 0500hrs this morning, and they were right. It was wet, it was cold, it was windy. I discovered ice is slippery after I auto-piloted round the back roads instead of sticking to the main roads. The cycle path along the Bath Road was slippy too. A steady commute in, I think the way home will be wet, but hopefully all the ice will be long gone by then.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Dec 2017)

Yasssssssssssssss! It's snowing here at last!!!!!! I think pictures say it far better than wot I can write it


----------



## Biff600 (29 Dec 2017)

It was a tad cold yesterday, so I wrapped up warm and headed out on the MTB.

About 7 miles into an enjoyable ride I came across some black ice, WOOOSH !!! I'm on my arse...............and covered in mud !!

I get back on, 20 yards later, black ice again and........WOOOSH !!! Back on my arse, luckily enough there was a huge muddy puddle to break my fall !!

So now I'm dripping wet and covered in mud !!! 

I bought the bike to keep myself fit...........it seems to be having an adverse effect !!

I thought that pedalling furiously would keep me warm for the rest of the ride, but the cold was getting in so I cut my ride short and therefore only clocked up 21 miles.

Fear not, upwards and onwards, I have a nice route planned for tomorrow..................stabilisers to be fitted tonight !!!


----------



## Jon George (29 Dec 2017)

Given the weather forecast for Thursday was for sunshine in the morning, I had planned to do another 50km. What I failed to take into account was my predilection for staying up until the early hours quaffing ale and chasers.
Thursday was a write-off. 
So, today, I went out for a 10 miler to Levington Marina to clear the system and insert some natural 'feel-good' chemicals into the blood. It did the trick. 

A couple of pics:
Sheep enjoying a scoff at Foxhall.





And this overlooking The Orwell between Levington Marina and the village itself. (No snow, and I missed the rain.)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2017)

The forecast rain went through early so I togged up and headed out into a brisk wind. With that rain I decided to give the Welland Stone lane a miss as I didn't fancy the possibility of a swollen and flooded brook. Instead I took to the Marsh road from Birts Street where a flock of sheep decided to wander about in front of me. There was a lot more water about on the Marsh and the ditches at the side of the lane are filling at the low point. I took the unusual right turn after Longdon for Queen Hill before heading for Tiltridge and the sign saying the lane to Upton was under water. No worries as I turned the other way at Clive's for the standard run back. A Raven said "hello" while a Green Woodpecker flew off as I rode the last couple of miles. Nice cobweb shifter today. Now what should I do with this "fly away" hair? 25 smiles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5094657, member: 9609"]just normal tyres (28mm, armidiilo front marathon plus rear) I ride slowly and concentrate a lot,, very quite roads though (may be only seen 8 cars in the 40 mile) so able to pick my own line. I dismount and get off the road every time I see a car coming when the roads are icy, drivers just seem clueless.

I did see three cars that had not made it, one upside down in a field, one in a hedge and a beautiful 67 plate range rover on its side in a ditch. No amount of technology can out do the laws of physics.[/QUOTE]
I guess 28's are good enough. Used to find 27x1.25 back in the day were fine. I'm with you on the clueless drivers too


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5094646, member: 9609"]is that the bridge that collapsed when they were building it ? (may be 2 years bck)[/QUOTE]
Yes, and the bridge and the new road have been finished for a while but not open whilst Peel Holdings ( who built it and own all the land around the Trafford Centre) and Salford Council argue about who has to maintain it! 
It is annoying that that even the cycle path ( blocked by a fence!) on the A57 has been diverted through the new junction, when it could have been left clear to go straight on into Eccles.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2017)

An enjoyable 38 or so miles for me in the very agreeable company of @Rickshaw Phil.

The ride was postponed from yesterday due to ice, and ice was still apparent today.

Mostly on the drive from my brother's holiday lodge where one of the car drivers had gone off piste on a bend.

I obtained permission to park my car - with bike in the back - at the bottom of the drive to avoid me having to cycle it.

The roads were probably OK, but we decided to proceed cautiously and Phil deliberately routed us on to busier roads for the first hour or two.

We rode to RAF Shawbury and then north westish to Wem, and on to the small town of Ellesmere.

Phil knew of a decent cafe there beside the Mere (lake) and they did us well for bait.

Ice in the car park had noticeably thawed after we'd eaten, which encouraged us to take more minor roads on the way back.

Very agreeable cycling, no more than undulating, and not much in the way of motor traffic.

Overall, we did have three or four vehicle 'incidents' involving horn blowing and close passes - a fast tractor and trailer did a nasty close pass and cut in on me which did shake me a little, and I'm not one to let these things bother me.

Phil said it's unusual to get a string of close passes on a ride in these parts, and the last time we rode together we had no bother to speak of.

Just one of those things, we were having a grand time riding and I was determined not to let a few scabby motorists spoil it.

The route back included a couple of lanes Phil had never ridden, quite an achievement given the amount of miles he does around here.

Approaching dusk by the time we returned, but both of us have decent lights so doing the last few miles in impending darkness was no problem.

Only blot on an otherwise excellent ride was when I removed my front wheel to pack the bike in the car it was clearly lacking air.

Looks like I picked up a slow puncture in the last mile or two of the ride, but if you must have a flat, that's the time to have it.

My thanks to Phil for turning out and sorting a route that was nicely pitched for the conditions.

It certainly wasn't a day for big miles, sharp climbs, and fast descending.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> .....
> Looks like I picked up a slow puncture in the last mile or two of the ride, but if you must have a flat, that's the time to have it.
> .....


Ah, shame. That was those hedge cuttings round Grinshill. I'll have to check mine over too in the morning.

That was a great ride. I'll do my write up shortly when I've caught up with my 50-odd alerts.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ah, shame. That was those hedge cuttings round Grinshill.



Yes, you did mention those as we passed through, so I can't complain my ride leader didn't call the hazard correctly.

Third puncture in 3,000 miles with my Super Moto X tyres.

None at all in twice that mileage on the previous Marathon Pluses.

I may have to conclude the Super Motos are not up to the job.

Or embrace the technology and go tubeless.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2017)

My write up as promised:

I woke to the sound of pouring rain on the roof which didn't bode well for today, however, by the time breakfast was taken it was drying up. I had already checked that there was no ice out (it's still quite chilly) then waited for a last heavy shower to roll through and hit the road.

The first half of the ride over to meet @Pale Rider went really well, but then I got onto Ellesmere Road where I met my first two dicks of the day, giving close passes for no reason at all. Little did I know that this would set the tone for the day.

With only a couple of miles to go to the rendezvous I turned off the main road and was surprised to find slush on the road. I pulled over to let a car past and the driver stopped to warn me that the roads were really treacherous and that he'd nearly slid off the road half an hour earlier. I thanked him for the warning and after he'd stalled and restarted  I proceeded with care. Fortunately, sticking to the centre of the road where the ice hadn't been compacted by traffic there was reasonable grip so I was confident the ride could go ahead.

After all this I wasn't too late meeting up with @Pale Rider and after a bit of a chat we decided on a route and headed out. The first mile or so was a bit slippy but we managed then headed onto the A53 towards Shawbury. This is a road I don't like even when driving and sure enough Pale Rider got a close pass off a large van moments after joining the road. After that it was reasonably quiet up to Shawbury where a tractor driver again gave a scarily close pass to Pale Rider and leaned on the horn to make the point. Shropshire rides aren't usually like this, honest.

The road to Wem wasn't too bad. We paused at Moreton Corbet Castle for a brief break that turned into a fairly long chat then carried on through Wem and on to Welshampton. Here I suggested the more direct way to Ellesmere knowing that the route I usually prefer is really muddy at the moment and that Pale Rider would need to put his bike back in the car later. It wasn't great but got us to the Lakeside Cafe fairly quick where we stopped for a leisurely lunch (definitely my turn to pay next time we meet up!!)

After all the main road antics earlier I was determined to show off the lighter side of Salop riding and took us a quieter way back. We had another close call just leaving the cafe when a driver let us out but the vehicle behind them barged past leaning on the horn , followed by a lorry doing the same as they overtook us moments later. I seriously wonder if they've all been on the sherry today. In one ride I've doubled my number of drive by hootings for the whole year.

The next leg went pretty well and allowed us to continue chatting as far as Baschurch, which I hadn't intended to end up in having planned a shortcut but missed it while we were talking.

No matter - a left taken in Baschurch put us right again as we headed for Myddle and Clive where we took a right towards Grinshill and a map reading error on my part when I somehow missed the intended junction and we ended up with about a mile to do on the A49. It wasn't a problem until one overtaking driver gave us absolutely loads of room but almost ploughed head on into an oncoming car. Cue lots more hooting and flashing of lights. FFS. 

It was a relief to drop Pale Rider back to the start point safe and sound, then I retraced my steps from the morning where I found no ice left and all the drivers were courteous at last . The only fly in the ointment was finding that I'd not eaten enough on the way round so I ran out of energy wih about two miles to go and really struggled in a low gear for the last climb to home.

All-in-all, a good ride in good company despite the nutters.

58.5 miles for me today at 12.2 mph average.

Not many photos taken today due to other distractions:




Moreton Corbet Castle.





@Pale Rider's bike at Welshampton.





Much later on, both bikes at Myddle.





Alpacas at Myddle.





Quite dark by the time I headed for home. Have I mentioned how much I like my lights?


----------



## gavgav (29 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> My write up as promised:
> 
> I woke to the sound of pouring rain on the roof which didn't bode well for today, however, by the time breakfast was taken it was drying up. I had already checked that there was no ice out (it's still quite chilly) then waited for a last heavy shower to roll through and hit the road.
> 
> ...


Glad you got out and met up. Shame about the numptys though.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Dec 2017)

gavgav said:


> Glad you got out and met up. Shame about the numptys though.



You were mentioned in preliminary discussions for our next joint excursion, probably in April or May.


----------



## gavgav (29 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> You were mentioned in preliminary discussions for our next joint excursion, probably in April or May.


Excellent . Would have loved to join you today, but that annoying pest called work put pay to that!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Dec 2017)

Just a short 15 mile ride today to get the app on my phone for the gym reset. Apparently I've not been swiping my membership card..... naughty boy!

So once I'd called in a the sports centre I rode in to town over Garret Hostel bridge between Trinity and Trinity Hall colleges. I then rode up

Senate House Passage





And along a quiet Kings Parade






Down Trumpington Street, all the way to Trumpington, then a turn for Grantchester. I crossed the swollen river Cam and then rode into a belter of a headwind back to Coton. More Bullfinch seen.

Up Madingley Hill and back to Hardwick. The good news is that the scary life sized nativity is being dismantled!!!

15 blowy miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1332727092


----------



## Fonze (30 Dec 2017)

35km today and thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2017)

Fonze said:


> 35km today and thoroughly enjoyed it
> 
> 
> View attachment 389102


Nice to see some good colour coding going on


----------



## Biff600 (30 Dec 2017)

Out on the bouncy one today, and what will be the last ride of 2017 (on the pushbike !!!)

Managed to stay perpendicular for the whole ride, all 32 miles of it. Nasty headwind for a lot of it, but it was still good to get out on it

Now the cleaning starts.....







Which bring my total of the year to a tad over 2400 miles


----------



## Jon George (30 Dec 2017)

A really slow pootle today - and all of 8 miles - out to just North of Ipswich. (Had to abort the planned ride due to a call from my wife that the car wouldn't start. I hurried home to confirm that, yes, it wouldn't start. )

I stopped for a pic at Tuddenham with my riding buddy, Jay. (The river Finn - just out of shot - was more swollen than I've ever seen it.)


----------



## DCLane (30 Dec 2017)

Final ride out for 2017 to Holmfirth and the Bloc café - I've been ill for a week and was coughing like mad but made it: https://www.strava.com/activities/1332935979

On cleaning the bike however I've discovered a crack in the rear mech, which means I'll change the bent hanger as well. Oh, and the rear tyre's gone down. So a bit more work needed than usual ...

Edit ... all fixed


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Dec 2017)

Saturday so time for the last group ride of 2017. Steve E, Sara P and me in the Green. Pete M and Jules H at the Pot. Steve's pass was a short one today so we took a straightforward run out through the school and on to the cafe in Tewkesbury. The cafe chat took longer than the original ride out but eventually Steve headed back the same way while we four went south for Deerhurst and Haw Bridge. My rear tyre went flat so a stop was required. Bikes get mucky quite quickly at this time of year so my rubber gloves came in handy. Back underway we went back through the school where, this time, Sara's tyre went flat. So my rubber gloves were deployed once again while I changed her inner tube. Sara and Jules headed off down to Upton and homeward while Pete and I took the Brotheridge Green lanes for home. The weather was fairly pleasant with bright skies and sunshine too. Temperatures were mild but that WNW wind was a tough one. 42 smiles.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2017)

Possibly my last bike ride of 2017.

Unusually both _yr.no_ and the _Met Office_ both agreed that after a chilly start, the temperature would rapidly rise to a balmy 9°C after 9am so I decided to set off at about half 9. It was blinking freezing (Garmin confirms much of the ride was at 0°C  so more forecasting lies...) and the remnants of yesterdays snow was still on the side roads, so I decided to stick to roads likely to have been gritted. This led to Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and the descent of Sandhills into Thorner, where I stayed on the main route and up Church Hill. Despite sticking to busier routes the bike had been a bit twitchy on slippery surfaces in a few places so I was taking it steady and keeping well away from the road edge.
Past Bramham park and through the dip at Wothersome a good deal slower than last time I rode this way, and forced to stop at the top of the climb to put my waterproof jacket on just to add another layer.
Down the road almost to Bramham and then left on West Woods Road, which was busy but sure to have been gritted, and up to Wattle Syke Roundabout. Round that (as you do) and under the A1(M) without incident and on towards Boston Spa, taking the first turning signposted for Clifford by the fancy bus stop, past the school and down into Clifford, where the road goes up and then descends into Bramham. Left there and on the most direct route out of the village and up onto Paradise Way, where I stopped just beyond the traffic lights for a stretch and a photo:








As I was stopped and shivering a bloke wearing shorts cycled past on a hybrid...
Anyway, I was too cold to stop for long so back on the bike and down to Bramham Crossroads, staying on the gritted road rather than the still icy cycle route round the roundabout and onto the Old Great North Road, which is now much less impressively called Main Street and down towards Aberford straight into a stinker of a headwind - where had that come from?
Through the first part of the village and over the bridge, past the Cattle Lane turning and on to _Aberford Parish Church of Saint Ricarius_ (to give it's full Sunday name) for another photo opportunity - one that would fit three "Your bike in front of..." challenges and be close enough for a fourth:




Being very careful on the still icy stone flags, I lifted the bike down the steps back onto the road and set off back down to Cattle Lane where the familiar lumpiness ensued all the way down to Cock Beck, followed by the inevitable climb up the hill into Barwick.
It has started to feel noticeably warmer (or at least less cold) now - on checking later, between Bramham Crossroads and Barwick the temperature had shot up from 0°C to 5°C (although still nowhere near the promised 9°C)
As I reached All Saints Church, just by the Chapel Lane junction, one of Arriva's finest decided that an uphill right hand bend, that's unsighted for oncoming traffic due to a retaining wall, would be a good place to force through with an unnecessarily close pass (close enough I could have reached out and touched the bus) rather than waiting 30 seconds.

Anyway, up past the maypole and through the village, with the steady climb upwards, before the drop down into Scholes and the Coronation Tree where it started to rain, then onto Leeds Road and back into that headwind again. Over Cock Beck for a final time and up Barwick Road, before turning onto local roads up to home.

*22.22 miles* (35.76km) in a steady *1h 44m* at a sensible *12.7mph* with *1,161ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *2.0°C
*
Temperatures and one bus driver aside, another enjoyable ride with quite a few well wrapped cyclists out and about
Probably my last ride of 2017, but according to Garmin that will end the year on *2,232.85 miles* (3593.42km), which I'll take given restrictions on my bike time this year.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2017)

*Bike selected;* CGR (due to the weather, & I had a guess, I might head into the Woods)
*Weather;* overcast. quite cold, intermittent rain/hail, west wind
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


A late start (10:30 turned), & just a pootle

Up towards the rather nice conversion of the old PineApple Inn, to a house, with a left turn onto Crossley Street, which offers a very wide expansive view (as far as Midhopestones Moor; above LadyBower Reservoir, HolmeMoss & Saddleworth Moor)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/286546

At the end of Crossley Street, a right turn onto Weeland Road, with an almost immediate left, onto (old) Pontefract Road, by Spring Green Nurseries

Over the Wakefield - Doncaster road, by the Cock & Crown, to arrive in Crofton at the site of the old West Yorkshire Police Driver Training Centre
For many years, the Force maintained offices here, & a skid-pan
Now houses...................................

Up Church Hill into Crofton itself, to pass a pub linked to a very famous industrialist (whose eponymously named village is now a UNESCO World Heritage site
Now renamed
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/125527
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2935427

Past another pub (now converted to flats) 'The Slipper'
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5299013


Out into a bit of what passes for open countryside, but reclaimed mining land

Through Wintersett, with the duck-pond opposite the _Anglers Retreat_ overflowing to cover the road, from kerb to kerb
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3407959

A right turn onto Haw Park Lane, towards _Anglers Country Park,_ a reclaimed open cast (250 feet deep!!!)
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/sport-and-leisure/parks-and-countryside/parks/anglers-country-park

Looking from Haw Park Lane, towards Wintersett Reservoir, now used for dinghy sailing & fishing
It, & the abutting Cold Hiendley Reservoir were built to supply water to the Barnsley Canal


A quick check of the café, to see if there was anyone I knew there, be it cyclist, or runner
No-one

Head off down towards Haw Park Woods, via a rather wet. mucky, muddy, water-logged lane

With the dilapidated boundary wall to Waterton Park, to my right
The Squire of the time, Charles Waterton, had it built to keep poachers off his land, and protect the wildlife within, often spending hours watching
It's being put forward for a UNESCO World Heritage listing, as the worlds first Nature Reserve
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...-estate-designated-at-heritage-site-1-7216101
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/sense_of_place/walton_1.shtml
https://www.experiencewakefield.co.uk/thedms.aspx?dms=3&feature=1073&venue=2190474




It soon heads downhill, with large muddy patches



Looking back up, with the wall still there (getting on for 3 miles, when built)



A fair bit drier here, & right at the bottom of the track
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2811830



Out we pop, onto the towpath of the (abandoned) Barnsley Canal, with a short hail-storm here (or maybe just icy sleet?)
Onto the driveway of Waterton Hall, as it is now (a lovely 'gentlemans residence' on its own island)
It was once used as a maternity hospital, which must have made for some very fraught dashes over the cast-iron bridge!!!
http://www.watertonparkhotel.co.uk/

A slight detour, put me back on the route of the Barnsley Canal, where a bridge is now infilled underneath, & the Canal route built upon



See the bottom two pictures, this is the bridge, I photographed
http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/barnsley/ba33.htm

Back up Oakenshaw Lane, to recross the Canal again, on a lowered bridge
Just to the west of the bridge, this section is still in water
(a fishing club owns it)

Saturday 18th April 2015





Back onto Doncaster Road, & a navigation of the new junction, & home via Black Road, with a nice tail-wind up-hill

Past the PineApple. & back home
Short, sweet, historic & muddy!!!


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Dec 2017)

A slow thaw had set in overnight but it was still after 1:00 before I felt it safe to venture out, first ride in a week due to the weather. Avoiding higher hills due to the snow I went east for a 30 mile loop through Gattonside and Earlston before turning south onto the A6089. This road has several cast iron mileposts still in situ.






The main roads were fine, as were most of the lanes and l carried on through Smailholm and towards Newtoon and thence home.
Nearer home there had been more snow and less of a thaw. One single track lane gave me a choice of two muddy puddles or the deep slushy ice in between, unfortunately the puddle l chose concealed a huge pot hole which nearly had me off. The tyres seem to have survived OK. 
The next hurdle was the Bogle Burn, a traffic free former road alignment which descends steeply into a dip and rises again at the other side. With no traffic to clear the snow apart from dog walkers the surface was mostly wet snow or slippery slush. Back brake on and one foot down all the way down.





Pic is of the reascent, which had had some sun on it.
33 miles in total. 
I now realise I have to go out again tomorrow as my Strava mileage for the year when metricated is now 4983km and I can't resist another 17.


----------



## Colin_P (30 Dec 2017)

I "did" the Slough Arm of the Grand Union Canal this afternoon as part of my ride.

What a horrible path. Looked like someone had been digging up and not put it back properly. Very muddy, sticky horribleness. I've sent a stern e-mail off to the Waterways people LOL.

On top of that I encountered the most brutal of headwinds on the return leg, the worse was on the wide open space adjacent to Dorney Lake.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Dec 2017)

Just a quick, late afternoon 26 mile loop up into and through Ipswich before heading home via Bucklesham just to get some fresh air. Quite breezy and the roads were still damp from overnight rain so it looks like tomorrow morning will be another bike cleaning session.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2017)

Just the commute again for me, and despite the forecast it stayed dry both ways, though tomorrow looks less promising.


Colin_P said:


> On top of that I encountered the most brutal of headwinds on the return leg, the worse was on the wide open space adjacent to Dorney Lake.



Every time I've cycled across that stretch it's always been windy, even though it's calm elsewhere. Nice to ride around the lake though


----------



## derrick (30 Dec 2017)

Nice morning club ride in the wind, 46 miles got a bit scary at times, i need to put some normal wheels on, do away with the aero wheels. lots of flooded fields along the way. there must have been a lot of rain last night. got back to the pub had a lovely steak with a jacket potato, washed down with a nice beer, hair of the dog and all that, Thought i would have suffered a bit as we spent all Friday drinking at a friends wedding, got into bed at about 1-45 Saturday morning up at 7-45, met up at 8-30. it was a hard 2 days. Now feeling normal after an afternoon nap. Looking forward to a Sunday ride, the wind looks to be going away.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1333119643


----------



## Colin_P (30 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Just the commute again for me, and despite the forecast it stayed dry both ways, though tomorrow looks less promising.
> 
> 
> Every time I've cycled across that stretch it's always been windy, even though it's calm elsewhere. Nice to ride around the lake though



Indeed, Dorney Lake is an absolute gem of a place to cycle round. A three mile loop of super smooth flat tarmac.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Dec 2017)

My ride today was to have been with my regular Sunday morning group.

Turning up at the meeting point, I found I was billy no mates.

This turned out to have done me something of a favour.

After waiting 20 minutes, I found the puncture I fixed following the ride with @Rickshaw Phil was not as fixed as I thought it was.

The tyre was still holding some pressure, so with only a mile and a bit to do to get home I elected to pump it up a bit and ride.

I can report Schwalbe balloon tyres give a very comfy ride with about 10psi in them, but the steering is a bit iffy.

Once home I removed the tyre to find another tiny nick in the tube, in a mirror image position of the first one.

Seems I failed to find the sharp in the tyre, unknowingly reversed the tube while refitting it, giving me another puncture from the same source.

Cue another microscopic examination of the tyre.

All I could see was a short ridge on the inside of the carcass, as if something had gone in horizontally instead of vertically - it almost looks almost like a manufacturing defect.

I attacked it with some emery cloth, and I think I saw some tiny specks which may have been from a slither of glass.

Having got the inside of the tyre smooth, I put a skab patch on it, they are quite thick so that may help a bit.

One good thing is my greasing of a section of the tyre bead to help it release from the tubeless ready rim seems to have worked - I managed to release the tyre without having to stand on the sidewall with my heel.

Of course, taking the tyre on and off a few times may also have loosened its grip on the wheel.

All back together now, but what a palaver.

I ought to road test it - the tyre stayed inflated before in my kitchen overnight.

But having just cleaned the bike as well, I think I've had enough of cycling for one day.


----------



## LarryDuff (31 Dec 2017)

21 miles this morning to end the year off. First half was hard work into a strong wind, flying along on the way home.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2017)

*Bike selected;* CGR (wet roads, a lot of detritus on the quieter lanes, still mucky, near Micklefield Land-Fill)
*Weather;* overcast. reasonably mild, strong west wind on return
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

Just a local-ish loop

Out towards Castleford, under the M62 (jct 31) past the _Voysey Row_
That H&S mans nightmare is also on this road;_ 'Digger-Land'
_
Up the hill, to the site of the old Mining College, which was a gorgeous building
(knocked down, now covered in 'box-like' houses, & a replacement College built about a mile away, near 'Xscape')
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048161
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048153
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048167


Into Hightown, & past the site of _Castleford & Normanton District Hospital _(also flattened, or due to be!!)
Over the level-crossing on Albion Street, past the bus station

Down to the site of the Roman Fort, & the crossing point of the River Aire
(if Barnsdale Road - a Roman road, was continued, in a straight line, from its departure from the A1, at Barnsdale Bar..... between Doncaster & FerryBridge, it'd cross here)

No date, as iPhone picture, but pre-2017




Along, a very wet Barnsdale Road, interspersed with standing water at the sides, but thankfully nowhere near enough rain, further up the River Aire, to pose the slightest problems
Up 'Mary Pannal hill' once more, and up to _Peckfield Bar, _which is (as previously noted) where the A63 (Leeds - Selby turnpike) crosses the Barnsdale Road

Once over the Leeds - York railway line, it was a careful manoeuvre onto the white line, for a right turn onto Church Lane, towards Micklefield
Having just passed this partially hidden milestone
_Barnsdale & Leeds Road
HookMoor Branch_



In Micklefield, reminders of the villages previous history, as a stop on, what was quite possibly the most important road in the Country




Yes, like many other towns & villages, the pre dual-carriagewayed A1 went through here

With a Memorial School to a local Blacksmith
(excuse the finger)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4919912
http://www.aboutmicklefield.btck.co.uk/MethodistChapel
http://www.aboutmicklefield.btck.co.uk/SammyHick





I passed southbound, along the _GNR_ route, until reaching the _'Boot & Shoe junction_, which was where the A63 (from Garforth & Leeds joined)
Nowadays, the A63 joins via a roundabout, with the GNR as a 'local road' to Micklefield
I'm not old enough to remember it as a road junction, but certainly remember the flyover, for eastbound/southbound traffic to join the A1
The mounds are still there
How it was....................
A63/Leeds to the top-left
Micklefield top-centre

NOT MY IMAGE





Straight down this. now almost deadly quiet road, to 'Selby Fork' as it's still known
(the old A63, Selby road, remains as a service road for the Hotel there
Seen as a white-road, at the roundabout, with the Ledsham road (TOP OF MAP)
Even that junction has changed, but traces of the roundabout are still there, under grassed areas!
Undated, but a 1986 sheet



Looking at the map, the old (now demolished) bridge at Fairburn can also be seen, that's now a roundabout


Friday 3rd June 2016




After the junction with the A63/'new' A1 feeder, it a short trip down the 'old' A1 (now single-carriagwayed)
I came from the same direction as the van
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1996868


Into Fairburn past the village 'lock-up' (in a limestone outcrop)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2695319
Drop down towards the Ings, & past the RSPB centre, near the junction of Back Newton Lane (towards the top of 'Mary Pannall', & Newton Lane

A short ride into Castleford, & a continuation of the headwind, back home

The M62 junction was horrendous, with it acting as a wind tunnel

Just in front of me. was another rider, in old Garmin strip (jacket & bib-tights)
At first I thought he was on a Bianchi, as it seemed to be Celeste coloured
It was a TOMAC
I did put it him, that he must have been a MTBer to have such a (named) frame
No, he'd never ridden MTB & didn't know the name

For such a short ride, I was glad to be home, given the rather gusty wind

Roll on 2018

*
PS;*
Apologies, for rambling on
But, I hope that at least one of you has found a piece of information enclosed, that you didn't know before, & that thus I have increased your knowledge


----------



## Donger (31 Dec 2017)

Two chest infections, one after the other, and an unexpected snowfall in the intervening period had already put paid to me hitting my annual target of 3,000 miles this year, but I only needed a handful of miles to make it my second biggest year so far. So out I went in the drizzle to do couple of loops of the local housing estates and back lanes.

Only 10.5 miles today, but that took me to 2,910 for the year. .... my second best in 9 years of cycling, in 88 rides at an average of 33 miles per ride. This was mostly made up of a Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride every month, (half of them audaxes) plus a bunch of my bread and butter 20 mile rides and regular Sunday club rides of 30-40 miles. Can't complain, it's been a good year, with trips to the Yorkshire Dales, The Belgian Ardennes and the North of Scotland. Also threw in a few challenging hilly rides, like the Tumble and the Gospel Pass in South Wales, and Buttertubs Pass and Grinton Moor in the Dales.

Can't wait for the next year's adventures to start, now. I've got trips to North Wales, the Dordogne and the Vosges mountains planned .... and I think I'll aim well beyond my target next year to make sure I don't foul it up at the final hurdle.

Happy New Year everyone, and good luck with whatever your targets or challenges are next year. _Donger._


----------



## Old jon (31 Dec 2017)

Less Brrr! than recently, so no excuse, it is time I had a ride. With some trepidation I wheeled the geared bike out and hoped I could remember how to pedal.

First test passed, then, now for the glooms of Holbeck. The roads seemed quiet, shops were not open and I was wondering why. Sunday, of course. I had forgotten, and I rarely ride on Sunday anyway. Passed under the wings of Water Lane and stopped at the lights. Felt quite a breeze on my back, which did not bode well for my intended return journey, but aye the bike is pointed that way, just get on with it. Cross the river at Crown Point Bridge, ride past a strangely ( Sunday ) quiet bus station. That breeze helped a lot on the climb up to the Oakwood Clock, and probably helped up Boot Hill as well. But that is a long drag, more than a breeze is needed if you are to notice any assistance.

I cannot recall the last time I rode along Whin Moor Lane, so I turned left onto it and pedalled along to Shadwell. That stretch is a bit exposed to the weather, no hedges, and the breeze was more of a wind. Ah well. Turn left onto Main Street and ride to Slaid Hill, turn right at the lights for Wike Ridge Lane and enjoy the ups and downs and twiddley bits all the way to the last descent into East Keswick. I was overtaken by someone who then slowed to 20 mph all the weary way into the village. This did not please me.

Right! Climb out up Potts Hill, the clock of that make is at the bottom, ride on to the familiar A 659 and turn right for Collingham. A choice of three routes, through Linton or climb Jewitt Lane or ride along Wattle Syke to yet more choices. The third choice, take the last exit off the roundabout and ride along West Woods Road towards Bramham. This might loosely be termed the uphill direction. As could be the road to Thorner from the end of West Woods Road. Yup, there are some downhill bits, my tired legs did not believe that . . .



After the village there is Sandhills to be ridden through. The name of the area fits well. I wonder, was it a village, or a quarry? Anyway, up and through whatever it was and along to the end of Skeltons Lane which leads conveniently to Red Hall Lane, the A 58 and the easy bit down the hill back towards Roundhay Park and its spare set of gates. Past the clock again and the easy ride back to the centre of town, now a little busier, and across the river to ride through Hunslet and to home. A very welcome sight after 31 miles in just warm enough dry weather. I enjoyed that.

Some places I did not visit appear here . . .


----------



## theloafer (31 Dec 2017)

just a short run out to get some fresh air.... about 12 miles round trip to archers ice cream parlour for coffee and cakeand a little ice cream


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2017)

Two rides today, lucky me!
The first one was here








In the autumn we came to the velodrome to watch the 6day cycling. Mrs Dave said then 'I have to do this!'

Who am I to argue? She gets a Christmas present, and I get to go along too! It was great. She got right to the top for a number of laps. On one of the bends her wheels were above the white Lee Valley signs and I came by on the black line "cooooeeee!" I shouted. It was utterly brilliant as I wasn't 100% sure she'd get up there. Mind you, she has to be made of stern stuff to tolerate me for 25 years!

It all came to an end all too soon. I think we may return.

Once home I went out for a short 8 mile spin just to turn my legs. I was hoping that the sunset would be good, but it wasn't as it could have been.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1334898169

Happy new year everyone from me & Mrs Dave.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2017)

Nice 12 mile xc ride today..omg the excess showed ..lung bleed.
Few beers at the local and all's well again.

The new marin is ace .
I'e left her all dirty in the garage..


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2017)

Todays ride posted today! 
With the alarm waking me up at a ridiculous 05:15, I nuked some porage and brewed some coffee as I got my wet weather riding kit on. fortunately I did as the forecast was wrong. I'm going to put that little minx, Nazaneen, over my knee and smack her bottom!

It was supposed to stop piddling down at about 06:00. At 07:00, 08:00 and 10:00, it rained. The promised sunshine was noticeable by its absence... The only correct bit was the wind!






First stop was in Wollaston..






Then Bedford town centre, where this thingie stands.






This is aptly named 'The Ark'. It is owned by the Panacea Society and is where Jesus is going to live when he next turns up. They bought the house specially for him 
_It's 18, Albany Road, Bedford, if you wish to find out more.
_
From there, I rode past the castle on The Embankment and out of town and through the soggy countryside, towards Newport Pagnell before aiming back to home, but with a stop at Salcey Forest cafe for sustenance.






Hot chocolate and warm apple cake 

Back home, with chilly toes, but dry, even though it piddled down for about 80% of the 67 miles.
Happy with the water resistance of my newish jacket and new gloves!
Also pleased with the route I put on my Elemnt. First time I've followed a planned ride on it. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1334335077


----------



## derrick (31 Dec 2017)

Last ride of the year, Nice and steady with the other half and a couple of mates 26 miles to the pub for a nice mixed grill and a couple of pints. the heavens opened up while we where in the pub, Thought we where going to be there a lot longer, but the rain stopped it was time to head home.
Looking forward to a New Years day ride.
Happy new year all.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1334896524


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Two rides today, lucky me!
> The first one was here
> View attachment 389380
> View attachment 389381
> ...


Great fun isn't it kudos Mrs d . The track a lot steeper when your at the bottom . Tandem next time ?


----------



## cyberknight (31 Dec 2017)

1st time outside non commuting in ages , given the go ahead to up it a bit by the physio.
24 miles steady pace as i am fat and unfit but fun


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2017)

One final outing of the year this afternoon - a 15 mile mixed on and off road loop to Old Felixstowe and back followed by a second on and off road loop back to Felixstowe and back again.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> Great fun isn't it kudos Mrs d . The track a lot steeper when your at the bottom . Tandem next time ?




We enquired. Apparently we need to email the head coach. It may be a goer....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jan 2018)

Once around Stanley Park with tlh and Boo.


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2018)

Colin_P said:


> I "did" the Slough Arm of the Grand Union Canal this afternoon as part of my ride.
> 
> What a horrible path. Looked like someone had been digging up and not put it back properly. Very muddy, sticky horribleness. I've sent a stern e-mail off to the Waterways people LOL.
> 
> On top of that I encountered the most brutal of headwinds on the return leg, the worse was on the wide open space adjacent to Dorney Lake.


Much of the tow path through Hemel is the same. Very very rough and currently huge puddles.


----------



## Colin_P (1 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> Much of the Tow path through Hemel is the same. Very very rough and currently huge puddles.



A real shame as you could see that it was once a good surface, type 1 stone dusted with granite. Now a mixture of what lay beneath with the T1.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2018)

A bit of a mud and puddle splash down the Wirral Way Bridleway for a coffee. Great fun but it's taken me longer to clean up than ride.







https://www.strava.com/activities/1335821194


----------



## delb0y (1 Jan 2018)

Gentle 15 miler to wish my folks a happy new year and to try out the new Ergon Grips that I had for Crimbo. Blinking 'eck they're comfy! Quite honesty say that was the comfiest I've been on a bike for a long time. Remains to be seen how I get on with flat bars on a longer ride though.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Jan 2018)

My (short) ride today was to establish if my second attempt at fixing a front puncture has been successful.

Looks like it has, I've been further and out for longer than yesterday when the tyre went flat, and the tyre is still fully inflated.

Still leaves with me three/four punctures in 3,000 miles on Super Moto X tyres compared to none in 6,000 miles on the previous Marathon Pluses.

Fitting Marathon Pluses is the obvious answer, but the 650b Alex rims are very wide, may even be 'plus' size, so they need a wide tyre for the tyre to sit nicely on the rim.

The widest Marathon Plus in trekking tread flavour is 2", might not sit at all well on the rim, particularly if the sizing 'comes up small'.

One surprising thing from today's ride is the paths are still icy in patches - you may be able to see the slippery mess in the photo.

This despite no frost for several nights, and day time temperatures of up to six degrees.


----------



## Buck (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year !

I could blame the late night or perhaps the rich food and refreshments from last night but alas no! My sluggishness is purely down to lack of time on the bike of late!

I have unfortunately only ridden once since the end of October so today was the start of the New Year and me starting as I mean to go on, hoping that I will be well enough to ride when I want to.

I decided on my "one hour route" and recognising my lack of exercise I decided that I would give myself a 20% leeway so my target was to complete the ride in 1:12 or less!

Today was a lovely crisp if somewhat blustery morning with the sun trying to break through the cloud and whilst still windy certainly not as bad as the last few days.

Heading out of the village I could tell that the legs (and lungs) were unaccustomed to the exercise but gave myself a talking to and headed on the Penistone Road/Holmfirth Road. At the Sovereign junction a lucky break in the traffic meant I could navigate this tricky junction without stopping and headed up the hill on towards Birdsedge.

A slight respite from the hills before another short climb to High Flatts then on past the reservoirs and unto Hoylandswaine Roundabout. Back on myself now and heading straight into the wind - hard work but not too bad.

Peeling off the main road I cycled up to Ingbirchworth reservoir and stopped for a quick photo of the wind turbines which were going at a fair lick.






Horn Lane was a battle up hill and into the wind - I wasn't jealous of the three road cyclists whizzing down the hill with the wind at their back - honest!

Turning right at the end and up Broadstone Road and eventually down the newly resurfaced Piper Wells which was lovely and smooth and so much in contrast to other parts of the ride.

Back home and I'll be the first to admit that it wasn't an easy ride but I wasn't expecting it to be!

14.7 miles with 1056ft of climbing. Oh and I did it in 1:11:54 - phew!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2018)

My legs were a bit sore after yesterday on the velodrome, Mrs Dave's weren't. Either she's a supreme athlete or she wasn't trying hard enough!
Just before we left this morning we checked the Waresley GC website to see if they were open..... not today.
So I thought St Ives would be a good bet to get a tea stop. It was, but there would be a watery snag.

Down through Connington we saw the highland cows, then we crossed the A14 into Fenstanton. The fields approaching St Ives were flooded, as was the car park near the old bridge






In St Ives the Costa Coffee was open. Quite a few shops were open and plenty of folk were about.

We headed for the guided busway..... after not very long we encountered this




I'd forgotten that this happens. I can't understand how this design got through, I'm sure there is a way to build a cycle way that doesn't flood.

There were 4 sections flooded, one being several hundred yards long 




This is the view from the busway itself. Luckily there were no busses running today




So we took full advantage.

There were mute swans, wigeon, tufted duck and cormorant about, then we heard a Cetti's Warbler calling.

The rest of the busway was uneventful. We passed the Cambridge North train station, not seen it before, it looks very nice indeed. In along the river to town. Mrs Dave said she was hungry, and she fancied a sausage roll. We couldn't manage that, but the dim sum shack was open on the market





Fried vegetable dumplings, not your everyday cycling food




They were blooming lovely!

Home via my normal commute route. We got rained on in the last 5 minutes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1335897906


----------



## Dirk (1 Jan 2018)

Just a steady 16 mile return trip into Barnstaple for a quick coffee at Wetherspoons for me this morning.......still, it's a start for the new year.


----------



## derrick (1 Jan 2018)

Had our first ride of the year. headed north up the A1000, the roads where really quiet, perfect day to get your head down and just ride, only two of us out today, 35 miles in near perfect weather conditions, An uneventful ride nothing really to say about it, but was a great ride no stopping and waiting for anyone, just the two of us pushing each other. looking forward to more of the same.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1335828891


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2018)

Got my first metric ton of the year done today. Thought I'd strike early, and take advantage of the mild weather, and leave myself the best part of two months before I have to do my next one!

I hadn't done a "Severn Bridge Loop" for a couple of years, so it seemed a good idea to take advantage of the very light traffic on New Year's Day. Headed off out just after 09:00 in mild but murky weather, and it soon proceeded to drizzle for the first 20 miles or so. Just got my head down and started grinding out the miles.
First drinks stop: Westbury Water Gardens (NB:, any non National Trust members .... this is pretty much what you'll see if you pay for entry!):




The weather started to clear a little, the closer I got to the Severn Bridge, and I plodded on along the hilly bit through Newnham and Blakeney. Eventually pulled over where there was a view of the bridge and helped myself to a civilised cuppa tea from the flask in my steamer trunk of a bar bag:




Managed the horrible climb up through Chepstow quite easily this time, (it used to nearly kill me), stopping only to get a shot of Chepstow Castle:




.... and got myself to the middle of the Severn Bridge before my next photo stop:




The tide was really racing over the rocks beneath, and you could actually hear the rushing water, as the motorway was so quiet today. To anyone who has never ridden across a major suspension bridge, I really urge you to give it a go. I always find it exhilarating, and you won't believe just how much it shakes when a big truck goes by.
One last big climb up to Alveston out of the way, it was a pretty routine ride back home along the A38, which was mercifully quiet today. I did start to flounder a bit by the time I got to Frampton, and got burned off my a couple of much quicker cyclists. I'm guessing they hadn't already done 55 miles by that point, though. I could have gone straight on along the main road, but I remembered that the loop brings you back about a mile short of a metric ton that way, so I stuck to the longer route, bringing me back to finish on 65.24 miles (104.9km). I noted that I reached the 100km mark after 5 hours 34 mins, which I'm reasonably pleased with, given how I've been lately. Finished in lovely sunshine, and with a smug feeling of accomplishment. Now for a long, hot bath. Cheers, everybody .... and a Happy New Year.
_Donger_


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2018)

Out early(ish) on the Giant for a bash at a qualifying ride for the Half Century Challenge given the decent forecast.

The bike almost found it's own way to Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and the descent into Thorner, which was quiet as the grave this morning. Onto Milner Lane and the sharp climb onto the ridge and along between the hedges to Thorner Lane and due east towards Bramham, passing a couple of horses and their riders - the first people I'd seen since leaving Thorner.
Through the dip and powering up the other side, a squirrel ran out about 20 yards in front of me. Then suddenly another one ran out - missing getting squished by my front wheel by millimetres  - that woke me up! 
Onto Thorner Road for the gradual drop down to the A1(M) bridge and Bramham, skirting the village before turning onto Aberford Road and then Toulston Lane and back out into the countryside.
Along there through the ups and downs, crossing the county line into North Yorkshire and on to Garnett Lane, which I followed over the A659, then Moor Lane over the A64 and down to Stutton, where I took a left at the top of the village to ride down Fanny Lane for the first time this year then over a swollen Cock Beck and out to a deserted and silent A162 where it was right and up the hill to Raw Lane for the run down to Ulleskelf. Over the railway line and into the village, stopping for a photo outside the Methodist Church:





Back in the saddle and out of the village on Busk Lane, eventually passing Leeds East Airport and the skies were leaden - despite the forecast it looked like I was going to get a soaking. Into Church Fenton and at the last minute decided to take a small diversion down Church Lane for another photo:






Back on route and over the railway bridge and the straight run along Common Road to Barkston Ash, where I hit the first serious traffic of the day having to wait for 4 cars to go past before pulling out onto the A162 
Along thee for a bit, then left onto Saxton Lane which took me all the way to Saxton, oddly enough. A quick wiggle along Main Street, then a slightly slower ascent of Coldhill Lane eventually led to the drop down onto Copley Lane and an uneventful run back into West Yorkshire and up to Lotherton Gates, where I stayed on the B1217 past the windfarm and under the A1(M), before taking a right onto the former Great North Road for a wind assisted push into Aberford.
Left on the ups and downs of Cattle Lane, over Cock Beck and the climb into and through Barwick, which eventually leads to the drop down to the Coronation Tree in Scholes. Onto Leeds Road and down the hill to cross Cock Beck for a final time, up the other side and then onto local roads (for local people) up to home.

*32.56 miles* (52.40km) in a reasonable *2h 23m* at an average of *13.6mph* with *1,430ft* climbed and a brisk average temperature of just *2.8°C
*
All in, happy with that. It's the qualifying ride for the challenge covered off, it was great to be out on near deserted roads for most of the ride and the rain held off until I got home. Plus, being out early on the 1st January means that no-one else had set course times on _Map My Ride_ so for a very brief time, I'm fastest!  (Don't worry, it won't last!).
And best of all, the squirrel survived to tell the tale.

To end, the map and an update on progress towards 2018's target mileage:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 389525
> View attachment 389527
> View attachment 389528
> Once around Stanley Park with tlh and Boo.


tlh now wants a seven speed cruiser....


----------



## gavroche (1 Jan 2018)

It felt good! First ride of the year and first ride since last October. I took advantage of a bit of good weather this morning for only a 10 mile ride, to be cut short by the rain unfortunately. Don't know when the next one will be, it all depends on the weather as I am not going back to work till next Tuesday. It felt good to be on the bike again though.


----------



## colly (1 Jan 2018)

First day of the new year and my first longish ride for quite some time. 
I intended doing around 30 miles but felt OK so I pushed on and it finshed up at just under 40miles. 
It's logged as around 1700ft of climbing which, given that it's a pretty flat route, is surprising.

Out to Caywood from Leeds and back via Ulleskelf, Towton, Bramham and Thorner.
Slow going to be sure and my legs will be letting me know about it by tomorrow. . Feel better for it 'now' though.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/19851431


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2018)

First ride of 2018.. 20.18 miles (though Strava doesn't work to two decimal places  )

Just a quick jaunt through the town, along the canal banks and back home. 











A nice leg stretcher after yesterday's wet and windy 67 miler.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1336086159


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2018)

Best intentions of an MTB session at Swinley Forest with my lad went out the window as I was lazy and didn't get up early enough. INstead we opted for a 10 mile circuit to Chertsey and back. The towpath was muddy, and as a result so were the bikes, and his coat which was freshly washed yesterday... Mrs CB was not best pleased upon our return
Very pleased to see mini Miss CB had her bike out of the shed when we got back (probably the first time since the Summer holidays), and a request to come into town to buy bread. Always nice to pedal with my daughter, so we extended the amble to 4 miles with a few diversions. All very nice.
Usual commute into work tonight to complete my day. Our Met Office forecaster reckons gusting to 40 knots surface wind in the morning, that'll be fun to ride into on the way home....


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2018)

Another year and another Imperial Century a month Challenge starts. My 8th.

I was out of the door at 7.45am to cycle 10 miles to meet @Trickedem at Borough Green Station. The weather wasn't too bad, not cold, nice and dry. The over night winds meant the roads were dry also. It made for a very pleasant 10 miles.

Tim turned up at 8.30am and we were on our way. The plan was for a new Kent lanes loop, but using roads that we know very well. It was all going so well with the weather, but at 9am it started to rain, and rain, and rain. For 5 hours in fact. Incessant rain, cold rain.

We crossed the Medway a few times. 
At Hartlake we came across this memorial for the Hartlake Disaster of 1853.





And the bridge where it happened





We continued cycling on in the rain





Our halfway stop was at Headcorn Aerodrome. Chosen as usually they are open on New Years Day and of which we have used previously. We got there to find it closed. No matter. We decided to press on and stop and the first pub we came too. Easier said then done. The first was closed, the second was open but wasn't doing food as they were up until 3am. the 3rd, The Black Horse in Pluckley was not only open but was also serving food. A good find as we were now both over 60 miles in for the ride. It was a great choice too. A nice, friendly pub with good beer and good food. A bonus was the radiators we used to dry our cycling gear. 40 minutes of eating, drinking and drying out, it was back out into the rain again. It continued to rain 2.45pm. But we kept going. This months Imperial Century qualifying ride getting closer. Once the rain had abated, it was replaced with a little bit of glorious afternoon sunshine and blue skies, also a cheeky little headwind






Sissinghurst Penny Farthing to celebrate the passing through of the 2007 Tour de France.





Dusk in Kent





At the 80 mile mark, myself and Tim went in different directions. He had a few miles on me due to travelling further to this mornings meet. I had to do an extended loop to get the miles in to make it to the 100.

So, scores on the doors.
100 Imperial miles.
Century # 1 for 2018, and January's qualifying ride done.
The 85th month in a row,
Century # 229 over all

It wasn't a tough ride by any stretch of the imagination, but the bad weather and too many mince pies and beers conspired to make it hard work, but i'm glad I got out there to blow some cobwebs away.
Thanks Tim as always for being a great cycling companion.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2018)

1st of the month an Imperial century challenge to start again . Having bumped in @Supersuperleeds on Thursday a plan was hatched and he devised a circular route from my house . Out the door at 0725 to meet @Supersuperleeds a mile away . He was waiting for me so off we go . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Syston ,Barkby ,Keyham and over a deserted A47 into Billsden which was quiet as a grave .Into the rolling countryside around the Langton's quick diversion into Northamptonshire at Weston on Welland before turning back into Leicestershire .Welham ,Kibworth ,Fleckney and round Bruntingthorpe and into Lutterworth the halfway point . Were both feeling a bit leggy today so a cafe stop in Morrison's was called for as it was open when most cafes were not . A surprisingly good coffee and sausage bap at reasonable prices were consumed . As we left it had started to rain making it slightly unpleasant to say the least . On to Ullesthorpe and turned onto new roads for me to Monks Kirby ,Brinklow and nearly to Ansty but not my Anstey . Bit of urban roads through Bedworth then back to the countryside and the rain begins to ease . More urban roads through Nuneaton and back over the A5 to familiar ground and the sun breaks out at last .Higham on the hill and finally the cafe at Sutton Wharf which just before @Supersuperleeds past the ton . We were both ready for another break we were feeling the miles now . Coffee and a bowl of chips each were eagerly consumed . So back out for the homeward leg . Cadeby and then climbing into Kirby Mallory I past the ton . Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Ratby ,Groby and finally the right Anstey . Here we parted ways leaving me a half mile climb to home and @Supersuperleeds to do another 7 or so home .
110.9 miles for me at 15.4 mph legs are telling me that was tough . @Supersuperleeds pressed on to do another metric double ton I think 125 miles . Tough but enjoyable ride which the company got us both through it .So just another 11 tons to go . Dam these monthly challenges


----------



## hondated (1 Jan 2018)

Donger said:


> Two chest infections, one after the other, and an unexpected snowfall in the intervening period had already put paid to me hitting my annual target of 3,000 miles this year, but I only needed a handful of miles to make it my second biggest year so far. So out I went in the drizzle to do couple of loops of the local housing estates and back lanes.
> 
> Only 10.5 miles today, but that took me to 2,910 for the year. .... my second best in 9 years of cycling, in 88 rides at an average of 33 miles per ride. This was mostly made up of a Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride every month, (half of them audaxes) plus a bunch of my bread and butter 20 mile rides and regular Sunday club rides of 30-40 miles. Can't complain, it's been a good year, with trips to the Yorkshire Dales, The Belgian Ardennes and the North of Scotland. Also threw in a few challenging hilly rides, like the Tumble and the Gospel Pass in South Wales, and Buttertubs Pass and Grinton Moor in the Dales.
> 
> ...


Donger 2,910 well done that's some achievement. I probably didn't even get near to the last three figures. HNY to you and our forum friends too.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jan 2018)

Still not back on the road but soon will be
Yearly total was 3800 miles
Second successive year with an injury
I could in theory hit 5000 for a year but max to date is 4550

Happy new year all and here's to a good year of cycling


----------



## Dirk (2 Jan 2018)

28 wet, windy and hilly miles today from Braunton to Woolacombe and round to Barnstaple and back to Braunton. Headwind on Tarka Trail had me down to 9 mph in places! Hard work in places.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2018)

First ride of 2018. A day later than intended and just a short one to blow the cobwebs away: Over Lyth Hill then onto my Acton Burnell loop, finishing with the direct route home.

It was pretty cold, wet and windy out first thing but as soon as I saw a break in the weather I went for it. There was still a bit of drizzle about so I got damp and the headwind wasn't much fun for the first seven miles but when I changed direction at Longnor it was behind me and helping almost the whole way back.

*Edit to add*: There were a small number of other cyclists out braving the conditions too including a guy on an upright racing trike.

18.1 miles this time and the wind assisted return leg helped push the average speed up to a reasonable 13.6 mph.

It wasn't a good day for photography so just a couple of snaps to give an idea of the conditions:





Not much of a view from Lyth Hill





Drizzly at Great Ryton.


----------



## Fonze (2 Jan 2018)

37 km, under 2 hours and thoroughly enjoyed ride again today.
Just started to rain as I finished so timed to perfection


----------



## Old jon (2 Jan 2018)

Where to go? How to ride there? What to pedal? I guess everyone has similar stuff to decide. Some days it is easier than others and days like today, well, the quandary ( will trichotomy be correct ? ), had been resolved and the body just had to start up.

And start up it did eventually. A little dull outdoors and rain had been promised for later on, which I interpreted as post ride. A brisk ride into Holbeck, and across the Beck of Hol to reach Office Lock and the towpath of the Leeds and Liverpool canal. Pedal off in the direction of Liverpool. Rain. Three hours sooner than expected, rain. Oh well, keep going, along to Viaduct Road and the beginning of the ride up Cardigan Road to Headingley. This bit should have warmed me up. And it did NOT! The rain increased but not my body temperature, particularly my fingers. OK I was on the fixed, so fingers are only needed for brakes, and I only use one of them. But it was painful so I excused myself from riding any further on, thought to ride back along the A 660 into town centre and then thought better of that. About turn, North Lane and on to Kirkstall and a return to the towpath, this time homewards.



For a change, the towpath was free of joggers. In fact there were few folk about at all. The canal was once bordered by all types of industry, usually mucky and noisy. Most of that has departed now, but there are still the scars or interesting relics of the past, depending on your viewpoint. The power station at Kirkstall has been replaced by a large substation for quite a while now, ugly stuff really. The marina ( odd place for one ) is still there, and Armley Mills, a museum now. Travelling further, it is a difficult thing to identify some of the businesses now. The Albion pub was at the side of Greenwood and Batley’s access road for a long time, that firm had a machine shop ( or two ) that reached the canal, most of the other firms might just have been textile based. Hmm, might be worth a visit to the Thoresby Society, they will know much more than me.

Anyway, leave the canal, dive under the wings and ride along Great Wilson Street, turn right and find Dewsbury Road and away to home. Still wet, eleven and a bit miles and I guess happy to be in reach of warmth. Good to go out as well.

More squiggles on a short ride


----------



## galaxy (3 Jan 2018)

Old jon said:


> Where to go? How to ride there? What to pedal? I guess everyone has similar stuff to decide. Some days it is easier than others and days like today, well, the quandary ( will trichotomy be correct ? ), had been resolved and the body just had to start up.
> 
> And start up it did eventually. A little dull outdoors and rain had been promised for later on, which I interpreted as post ride. A brisk ride into Holbeck, and across the Beck of Hol to reach Office Lock and the towpath of the Leeds and Liverpool canal. Pedal off in the direction of Liverpool. Rain. Three hours sooner than expected, rain. Oh well, keep going, along to Viaduct Road and the beginning of the ride up Cardigan Road to Headingley. This bit should have warmed me up. And it did NOT! The rain increased but not my body temperature, particularly my fingers. OK I was on the fixed, so fingers are only needed for brakes, and I only use one of them. But it was painful so I excused myself from riding any further on, thought to ride back along the A 660 into town centre and then thought better of that. About turn, North Lane and on to Kirkstall and a return to the towpath, this time homewards.
> 
> ...



Sometimes the decisions can be Stressful


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jan 2018)

The worst of Storm Eleanor was past but winds were still gusting to 40+mph. But the sky was blue so off I went. At the top of the common the wind coming down Peachfield Road swiped me so fiercely I ended up in the gutter and just about stayed upright. I was heading for the shelter of the lanes where that great invention, "The Hedge", would provide shelter. So it was just lots of bits of tree in the lanes when I got there. There was one small dead tree partly across the lane but on two wheels that was easily ridden around. 4 wheelers would need to stop. There was plenty of water on the Marsh as I crossed but no where near the road. That section had an amazing tail wind assist. Turning at Strensham took me into the wind. Gears were reduced and I soldiered on at less than 8 mph. At Upton the back lane was flooded so I routed the alternative way for Brotheridge Green and my usual run back. Tough one at times today but glad I got out. That kicks off the 2018 campaign now. 35 smiles


----------



## Spartak (3 Jan 2018)

So it's only January 3rd & I've had 2 visits from the Fairy already... one front, one back.

Today's occurred whilst I was visiting an ill relative at Southmead hospital, previous to that I'd battled Storm Eleanor as I rode into Bristol to get a refund for a Christmas present.

Hopefully that's my allocation of visitations for 2018?!?!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Jan 2018)

Mrs 26 and I rode over the Hill to meet Pete M and John B. Mrs 26 wanted to get some admin done so after chats she headed back. We three were in for a wee ride over to Trumpet. So we took to Old Colwall but at Coddington Cross resurfacing work prevented us going by Coddington. We took an alternative route for Southfield Lane and Bosbury. That lines us nicely for Canon Froome and Ashperton. Just a bit of main road and we were sitting nicely in the cafe.

Much chat later we headed down Falcon Lane for Ludstock and Leddington. The wind had been rising so we took a bit of headwind hindrance. We were halted by some roadworks. Highways were digging and clearing drainage. The adjacent pig farm had caused much flooding in the lane. That's nicely sorted now. We took to the Castlemorton Lanes for the run in. John headed off by the Three Counties Showground while Pete and I took to the Guarlford Road. Now that wind was severe. We were reduced to 7mph and I came to a brief halt when one gust hit. The Met Office reports 40 - 50 mph gusts while we were out there. We made it tho and no harm done. 44 smiles.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Jan 2018)

First short outing of the year.
Snow, ice and grandweans have curtailed my outings over the last couple of weeks.
But today I had things to do. So got the bike out and headed to the hire shop , dehumidifier required, then the carpet shop to arrange to get the old flooring replaced once the place is completely dry. ( Burst pipe )

Only 9 miles but it was important and enjoyable at the same time.

Very wet with a cold wind.


----------



## Jon George (4 Jan 2018)

I went down the west of the A12 to Colchester to visit an old friend. The journey down was mainly smur with little wind, but the ride back was wind-assisted and helped a lot. 
I took this on the way down at Holton St Mary I have had a number of 'Cafe Stops' in the past whilst sitting on that bench in the summer.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2018)

Nice ride today, on the CX, to Salcey Forest. I called round for a mate at midday, and were on bike paths and tarmac to the forest. Blimey, the wind was strong! We were struggling to ride straight into at at a few points!






The roads were a bit sticky with lots of shrubbery and tree bits blowing around. I managed to find a bit that jammed in between the spokes and brake disc 






Still, we made it to the cafe and met another mate there, at 13:00, where we had cake. 

Once we'd had a chat, we rode a circuit of the forest, with a detour half way round. It was a bit boggy in places, but quite rideable.






The kids go there during the hols and build shelters with the fallen branches. There'll be plenty more for them to choose from after the recent winds 

Back home along a 'B' road the Wooton were one chap headed to the west of the town, whilst we headed to the east, with a cracking tailwind for a few miles!

Back home on 30 miles. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1340515792


----------



## galaxy (4 Jan 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Mrs 26 and I rode over the Hill to meet Pete M and John B. Mrs 26 wanted to get some admin done so after chats she headed back. We three were in for a wee ride over to Trumpet. So we took to Old Colwall but at Coddington Cross resurfacing work prevented us going by Coddington. We took an alternative route for Southfield Lane and Bosbury. That lines us nicely for Canon Froome and Ashperton. Just a bit of main road and we were sitting nicely in the cafe.
> 
> Much chat later we headed down Falcon Lane for Ludstock and Leddington. The wind had been rising so we took a bit of headwind hindrance. We were halted by some roadworks. Highways were digging and clearing drainage. The adjacent pig farm had caused much flooding in the lane. That's nicely sorted now. We took to the Castlemorton Lanes for the run in. John headed off by the Three Counties Showground while Pete and I took to the Guarlford Road. Now that wind was severe. We were reduced to 7mph and I came to a brief halt when one gust hit. The Met Office reports 40 - 50 mph gusts while we were out there. We made it tho and no harm done. 44 smiles.


Driving through Trumpet was bad enough today. Well done


----------



## Old jon (5 Jan 2018)

A better looking day out there, and certainly drier than it has been. Not much thought devoted to the route, I had decided to complete the ride I cut short last Tuesday, ‘cos it would bug me if I didn’t. No, it is a different ride days later and on a different bike. With gears and all.

A repeat of the wander through the delights of Holbeck, all a bit low key at ten in the morning, but then I was sort of low key myself. I blame the weather. That said, it was dry and breeze free, although with quite a bit of debris around, broken branches and such.

Along the towpath to Viaduct Road, across the river and take Cardigan Road all the way to Headingley. Still dry, and feeling warmer so pedal on to Lawnswood and after crossing the Ring Road take the right turn to ride over Adel Dam. A bit of up and turn left to pass the eastern side of Golden Acre Park, on the way to the next left for Bramhope. Down the hill, turn right at the roundabout and spend a whole millisecond wondering if I wanted to ride down Creskeld Lane. No.

Stay on the A 660 then, past the puritan chapel and to the Dyneley Arms traffic lights, where I turned right for a brisk descent of Pool Bank. Big truck behind me at the lights, nowt overtook it so I had a clear and quick ride, brakes not needed. And the pedalling was fun . . .

Left at the bottom to ride into Otley for a stop at the maypole. Change the gloves, and go find the bottom of Leeds Road, just to ride up it and back to the junction at the Dyneley Arms. I turned the camera on just after passing the lights.



The rest of the ride follows the A 660 to Headingley, all the climbing is done now so it is easy pedalling, just keep an eye on the traffic. The right turn to Kirkstall had only one van in the queue, and it stayed in front of me all the way until the river was crossed. Just checked the map, and the railway was crossed as well. A convenient way to the towpath and the ride back to Office Lock. Water Lane, a small corner of Hunslet and a stretch of Dewsbury Road takes me home after 30 miles and 1400 feet of climbing. Happy about that, as ever.
The ride in wobbly pencil . . .


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jan 2018)

Despite it being really quite close, I've never ridden to, or around Richmond Park. So that was todays destination, and a suitable route was plotted last night to get my Metric Century ride in for January. Nice enough ride out there, even if I had to return home after 3 miles due to a clothing error, which despite being based on the Met Office forecast was far too warm. Getting through Kingston was easier than I thought it was going to be, and I went into the park at Queens Gate. 2 anticlockwise loops done, and it was time to head for home. At this point the Met Office were wrong again. No gusts they said, wrong. An absolute bugger of a slog all the way home, I even tried to vary the route a little to try and zigzay home but it made little difference.
A few new roads on the way out, together with the park itself and I bagged 14 new Explorer squares
Home completely shattered on 63 miles. I do hope it's not that windy when I try the imperial century next week.....


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jan 2018)

Circuit training last night, legs feeling good this morning could only mean one thing....

It was a dirty day out there so my mountain bike came out. As ever it was tough going, but it was that wet that the mud was a bit too wet to stick. From Caldecote I went to Kingston 








and The Eversdens, then up the Mares Way and along the ridge before dropping down to cross the A603. Up on the ridge a Corn Bunting sat atop a short chestnut watched me go by, not 6' away.

Just in to Harlton I took a byway heading south east, it was a new one on me, but as it turned up the hill I worked out where I'd end up. At the top of the hill I stopped 









So I'd ended up between Barrington and Orwell. I headed to Wimpole as it gave the most off road options.




^ This fella was intently watching his 2 mates being led into the farm.
I had to go up the road as farmer Palmer was flailing the hedges on the farm drives. I cut through the woods then skirted a claggy field. Overlooking Cambridge I stopped for a biscuit 




And then I dropped to The Eversdens again. Over the A603, Harlton, Haslingfield 









and in to Barton. I had an evil finish in store for myself. I took the bridleway at the end of the village, dark clouds spat at me




Following the fork to the right brings you to the rifle range 




Luckily nobody was playing out!

In to Coton, more sludgy fields until Long Road, then came the sting in the tail I'd planned. In the dry it's a bugger, but today was murder! It's about half a mile of rough, grassy field edge with a slope of about 8%, it was sodden. In some places I was hardly moving. Eventually I was back to lovely tarmac.
28 and a bit miles. Time for a sleep I reckon.....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1343410699/segments/33293173923


----------



## colly (6 Jan 2018)

Second ride of the year on mucky winter roads. Not wet but sort of sludgy. After not riding much for 9 months or more I can tell it's going to be a struggle to get back into any kind of form. I did a country loop today taking in Eccup, Weardley, Harewood, Sicklinghall Wetherby and Thorner. It totalled just under 32 miles...........felt like 62 miles.  It was sort of hilly though with 2000ft of up. Despite being cream crackered I did enjoy it.
I'll try to get a few good rides in during Jan and Feb so as to build a fitness base. Seems like it's going to be a slog.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/19937442


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jan 2018)

Lovely afternoon to mucky the new Marin..really love this bike..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2018)

It was a bit chilly out there. The Met Office reported -1C. I headed out for the meet anyway. Pete M and Sara P were already there and Steve E wasn't too long after. We took the loop by Coles Green for Alfrick and on to Knightwick. It couldn't be as cold as the Met Office folks thought as we really didn't feel cold. We even had a bit of energy for a relatively rapid bash along the main road to Doddenham where we would climb "mini Ankerdine". Not long now and Martley arrived. Steve called the loop around Ockeridge and Moseley which is "all downhill" (not). We were ready for refreshments as we rode into the Mayfly cafe.

Lots of chat later we had allowed some showers to pass over. We took the shortest run back by Upper Broadheath and Bransford Bridge. Sara headed homeward from Broadheath while we had some assistance from a chill NE rising breeze. Steve headed off for an appointment with some DiY so Pete and I rode by Woodsfield before having a cuppa at mine. It was a rather pleasant outing today with the weather being much better than expected. Got to take that at this time of year. 41 smiles


----------



## gavgav (6 Jan 2018)

Bagged my Half Century Challenge Ride early in the month, with a hilly one down to Cardington.

I donned full Winter gear, but despite the wind being cold at times, it really wasn’t as bad as the weather forecasts were making out it would be.

Began by heading to Betton Abbots and then down the very muddy lanes to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. Started the climbing here, onto Cound Moor and then the steep pull up Kenley Bank, pausing for a breather at the top.

The wind was behind me now and that meant good cruising speed to Church Preen and then on towards Gretton, before the climbing started again. As I arrived in Cardington, I met the Hunt coming towards me and pulled in to let them through, whilst resisting telling them what I thought of their pursuits .

The climb up Folly Bank didn’t feel as bad as sometimes I’ve done it and the fast descent the other side is always great fun .

I turned into the wind now and it was fairly stiff and cold, tempering what should be the easiest part of the ride. It’s mostly flat or downhill, but didn’t feel it today, through Longnor and then along the mud bath of a lane to Ryton.

I paused for some flapjack and then pressed on to Condover, back to Betton and then had to extend the route through the estates, to get the 50k mileage.

32.1 miles at 10.9mph avg, with 1700ft of climbing.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2018)

The forecast suggested that if I was out and back by lunchtime I'd stay dry, but whatever it was going to be cold with a stiff north easterly wind which is fairly uncommon round here.
So I thought I'd head out east, on the basis that I'd get the slog out of the way going out and maybe have a bit of assistance on the way back...

Fully layered up, it still felt cold pushing the bike out of the gate, but I thought I'd soon warm up. Local roads down to Leeds Road and across Cock Beck and up the hill to Scholes which was a bit odd cycling into the wind for a change. Past the Coronation Tree and up the hill before the descent into Barwick and still not showing any signs of warming up, I stopped for a pic at a location I'd sussed out previously for the photo challenges:





Back on board and down the hill past Barwick's other church, eventually crossing Cock Beck again and up Cattle Lane for the lumpy way to Aberford. A wiggle along Main Street, then left under the A1(M) bridge and up the hill to Lotherton Gates. Left again and into North Yorkshire then down the hill past the Crooked Billet and then back up past the battlefield site where weather gods added driving rain to the wind and cold. It was about three or four minutes until I could find a safe place to get off the road and stop so I could wrestle my jacket on.
I could see blue skies off to my left and right, but I'd found the rainy bit and it continued through Towton and up the A162 to the turning onto Raw Lane and the run down to Ulleskelf. The marshes either side of the road were full of water and I reckon it will only take a couple more decent downpours before the road is in danger of flooding.
Over the railway line and through the village, with the rain having backed off a bit but showing no signs of stopping, I decided to turn left again towards Ryther - my idea being to get the "into the wind and rain" bits done and dusted. Though Ozendyke and as I climbed the railway bridge just before the village the rain finally stopped. Past the River Wharfe which was also quite high, then right onto Mill Lane through the run through the fields, over the East Coast Mainline and around the airfield, but now getting a welcome push in the back from the wind. Just after the airfield I decided to add a new section on to ensure I got the required mileage in so took the left towards Biggin, but was only a couple of hundred yards down the lane when the wind and rain picked up again and continued almost all the way to Broad Lane, where I turned left on the single track road towards Church Fenton.
This is a nice lane in the summer, but it was absolutely filthy today in a few places and I was glad of the mudguards on the Giant. I escaped the worst of the weather on here and it was brightening up nicely as I reached Church Fenton and passed the Fenton Flyer pub and carried on through the village.
Over the railway line and onto the long straight to Barkston Ash, before a short sprint on the A162 and up onto Headwell Lane for the run into Saxton.
Back out of the village on Coldhill Lane, noticing that Linda's Bench has been wrecked - not sure if it was by vandals or if a car has hit it, but no-one will be sitting on there anytime soon. 
Onto Copley Lane and the run up to Lotherton Gates, where I stopped for a mini-Mars bar before carrying on past the windfarm and under the A1(M) bridge, before turning right on the old Great North Road into Aberford.
From there it's a familiar enough run on Cattle Lane to Barwick, then Leeds Road through Scholes and down the hill, across Cock Beck for one final time and up onto local roads to home.

*33.88 miles* (54.52km) in *2h 32m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,387ft* climbed and a chilly average temperature of just *1.1°C* - but trust me it felt colder! 

Another point in the half century challenge and despite the weather it's always good to get out and there were quite a few cyclists out so I'm not the only one.
That said, today was the first time I can remember the cold getting through my gloves and overshoes in an age - even with thermal socks on my feet were like blocks of ice when I got in.
Tomorrow is looking debateable for a ride, as the forecast is for a hard overnight frost with temperatures that won't get above zero until late morning, so glad I braved it today.

And, to end the map and mileage updates:


----------



## Jon George (6 Jan 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 390265


I really like this pic!


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jan 2018)

Jon George said:


> I really like this pic!



Beautifully atmospheric ..


----------



## theloafer (6 Jan 2018)

took the bike`s up to https://www.kbcycles.com/ to look at a couple of e-bikes  very helpful staff there arrive next Saturday so while we were there took the g/f for a ride along the river towards town. stopped at the hub for  and coffee ,we have the soup minestrone ...its was a meal by its self ....had a chilly ride back as darkness was almost upon us.. really enjoyed it


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2018)

Set out to do 100km for the CC monthly challenge. Due to the cold weather I took my Trek MTB on it's Schwalbe ice spike tyres. Having done this route from Largs to Girvan before, I know it is almost exactly 100 km, or 63 miles in old money. A nice tail wind, and the train home.

Leaving Largs from the south...






Trek MTB with the snowy peaks of Arran in the background.....






On reaching Prestwick, 30 miles into the ride, I decided to visit an LBS which had a sale on. Bad move. I've been after something more exotic for a while and doing some research on line. This LBS is a Merida dealer and they just happened to have the object of my lust in stock. Last one in shop, heavily discounted etc... Long story short, I went to the pub next door for an hour and had something to eat/drink while they prepped the new bike. I then set off for the last 33 miles on this.... 





I will have to go back to pick up the Trek MTB next week. Due to the time spent in Prestwick, the ride was finished in the dark so just as well I transferred lights from the MTB.. Three trains and 2 hours later I had my new baby back home. Lovely bike to ride and looking forward to upping the miles this year.


----------



## Biff600 (7 Jan 2018)

A frosty start to the morning, and I set off with a course that I'd planned on the Garmin.

Well that lasted about 3 miles and I took a wrong turn somewhere, and it never really recovered, I think I was going anti-clock rather than clockwise,

Regardless, I still the ride, which resulted in 32 miles.

You can see from the picture how many wrong turns I made  all part of the fun !!


----------



## colly (7 Jan 2018)

Very frosty this morning and out just after 9am. I was wary about the roads but the sun was shining and main roads had been gritted so it was fine. Or so I thought.
I went south making for Featherstone where my son and his partner live because I had some things to drop off for the grand childers. Into the sun most of the time so was missing my sun specs something chronic. 
Quite a nice run but the roads down there are busy, even on a Sunday morning. I'll probably be riding down there way more in the coming months so I'll have to find a quieter route. I don't mind riding in traffic but it's just so ****ing noisy.
Got to my destination at about 10.30, came into their road and with the sun low in the sky, and a section of road having been shaded from the sun, the corner was an ice sheet. Naturally I decided to fall off. No cars about and no real drama, a sore elbow and hip but what really pi**es me off is I now have a hole in the sleeve of my brand new winter cycling top. 
To top it all Debbs was out and while Matt my son would be in, he works nights so would be asleep. Turn round and head back home. 
After another noisy run back it finished up at 32 miles and about 1500 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/19959131


----------



## LarryDuff (7 Jan 2018)

Went out yesterday for about 30 miles with 2 mates. We had a lucky escape when going down a road near Lough Neagh and we saw a cyclist about 200m down the road picking himself and his bike up from the tarmac. The road down there was like sheet ice which surprised me as they were totally fine up till then. 
The guy was a bit shaken but ok but I was glad his fall stopped the 3 of us hitting the deck.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2018)

I like that @Brandane , nowt like an impulse buy!

A tandem ride for us today. A slightly different route to Elsworth, and then to the top of the hill. There were huge flocks of starling about up there with big groups of fieldfare and redwing, plus a few lapwing.
Down into Hilton and out the other side. More starling and Lapwing, but with them was another bird. I said to Jo that they might be golden plover. They took off and flew low over us, indeed they were golden plover!

Our 3 main road crossings were the A1198 twice and the A428, we were lucky, no cars, didn't have to stop!

On through Croxton and Abbotsley seeing buzzard and kestrel before a warm up at Waresley GC





I do love their custard tarts, crispy pastry...!

On down to Gamlingay and then turn for home, all of it in a headwind. It's character building but it's tough on the legs. About 3 miles from home my thighs went ice cold and dead, all power had gone. I voiced this and Jo replied'funny that, I feel the same'. So we were left with the hill in Toft, then the 2 mile draggy slope into a headwind back to home. Progress seemed glacial. Eventually we got off the bike by the garage door, we both groaned loudly, that was a tough one!




This picture looks like I'm having an insertion, and at times today it felt like it.

37 lovely, sunny miles!


https://www.strava.com/activities/1345342278


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jan 2018)

Brandane said:


> Set out to do 100km for the CC monthly challenge. Due to the cold weather I took my Trek MTB on it's Schwalbe ice spike tyres. Having done this route from Largs to Girvan before, I know it is almost exactly 100 km, or 63 miles in old money. A nice tail wind, and the train home.
> 
> Leaving Largs from the south...
> 
> ...



This is worth so much more than a like! Chapeau indeed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2018)

Suggested to our lass yesterday that we should get up and go for a ride this morning, she hasn't been on the bike for 3 or 4 weeks. Got up this morning to see it is icy, she won't ride if there is any sign of ice, especially since just before Christmas someone she works with came off his bike and broke both arms.

We waited until 10:30 and it is still icy, so we decided I would ride the ice bike and she would drive to Abbey Park and we would meet at 11:30 for a coffee. I got there at 11:31 having done 14 miles and she is sat on the bench with the coffee. Beautiful sunny morning so after the coffee we wandered over to see animals in Pets Corner and then we headed home. 

Took a slight detour and finished on 33 miles, got in to see Leeds were winning one nil, by the time I had uploaded my ride to Strava we had lost 2-1. Oh well at least I had a nice ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1345306283


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jan 2018)

Congrats to @Brandane for the new acquisition 
My ride, ahem, on Friday, was a quick (by my standards) 30 flat miles to the harbor of Bowling and back.
I have some time off (after the festivities, as I work in catering), so don't want to lose to many miles because I don't have to commute.
The temperature was already around 0 Celsius when I set out because I did get up late  then I tilly tallied about some more 
Glad I did go though, it was very enjoyable, my feet started to get cold only when I was almost home 
A few pictures from Bowling on a crisp, dry afternoon:





My ride today: as usual I did not want to go (I'm lazy when I'm off work) but as usual glad I went!
It was GoBike's annual Glasgow's cycling infrastructure ride: not that I rate those infrastructures highly, but it was motivation to get out of the house in -5 Celsius when I don't have to 
The ice bike with studded tyres was used, a mini tractor that soon did heat me up.
Sadly, after 15 miles my toes, in spite of 3 pairs of socks and tinfoil (lol) got ready to fall off, so I headed home, via a wee diversion because this girl does not get out of bed for less than 20 miles 
I have commuted the 5 miles to work in all weather for 7 winters now, but this was the first time my water bottle froze!
One of the group had frozen gear cables because he keeps his bike in the garage.
Some pictures of today's ride, around 20 of us, not bad considered only me and @flyingfifi have ice tyres.


----------



## Donger (7 Jan 2018)

First club ride of the year today, so I showed off the new Panorama (which rode beautifully). Seven of us set off on a flattish clockwise loop via Stonehouse, Frocester and Cam before stopping off for coffee and cakes at the newly re-opened Black Shed café by the canal at Slimbridge. The owner was very friendly and seemed impressed that so many of us had ventured out on a frosty morning like that.

There was frost pretty much everywhere, and patches of ice and slush persisting in the shadows on random bends here and there, so it was quite treacherous out there today - particularly between Frocester and Cam, where we all descended with our feet down, getting ready to crash. It turned out we had a strong following wind on the way out, but progress was so steady and careful that we didn't appreciate it until we battled against it on the way back ... barely able to get above 13mph at times. I never took my eyes off the road surface ahead of me all the way round. Just as well, it turns out, as one of my mates went over on a sheet of black ice just ahead of me as we approached Elmore. It looked bad, as he made one attempt to get up and then just lay there for 20 seconds or so. Fortunately he was just a bit stunned and winded, and his bike was OK .... I mean _he_ was OK.

35.6 miles in all, and probably at record slow pace for a club ride .... but everyone enjoyed being out on a nice sunny (if freezing cold) day.
Take care on that ice, everyone. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2018)

Ice was an unwelcome feature of my ride with my Sunday morning group.

One of our number came off leaving his cul-de-sac, he was OK, but the bike will need a bit of fettling.

We did about eight miles to the small port of Seaham in County Durham.

No more fallers, although two of us have studded tyres.

The daft thing is it was mild enough to sit outside in the sun for our bait stop at Seaham Marina.

Studded tyres do a cracking job of keeping you upright in these conditions, so well done to @Donger and @Supersuperleeds for riding today witthout them.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Ice was an unwelcome feature of my ride with my Sunday morning group.
> 
> One of our number came off leaving his cul-de-sac, he was OK, but the bike will need a bit of fettling.
> 
> ...



I rode with studs today, blooming hard work but worth it for peace of mind. I would have been fine on the main roads but I love going down cycle paths and side roads too much. Hope your faller and his bike are okay.


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I like that @Brandane , nowt like an impulse buy!
> 
> A tandem ride for us today. A slightly different route to Elsworth, and then to the top of the hill. There were huge flocks of starling about up there with big groups of fieldfare and redwing, plus a few lapwing.
> Down into Hilton and out the other side. More starling and Lapwing, but with them was another bird. I said to Jo that they might be golden plover. They took off and flew low over us, indeed they were golden plover!
> ...


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I rode with studs today



So you did.

Memo to self: read the sodding post properly before replying.

I see @colly took a tumble, so it looks like there have been cyclists falling off all over the country today.


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2018)

Is that the Portuguese custard tart Pastieis de Narta, 

Have tried a few in England,unfortunately they didn’t come up to the Portuguese ones.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2018)

pawl said:


> Is that the Portuguese custard tart Pastieis de Narta,
> 
> Have tried a few in England,unfortunately they didn’t come up to the Portuguese ones.



I agree, they're not as good. But I do accept a poor substitute.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> This is worth so much more than a like!


One more like needed; please, somebody! As it stands there are 13 likes of that post and I'm a bit superstitious about that with it being a new bike .
Was out on the new toy again today and like it even more after a few personal tweeks. Replaced saddle with something better I had lying around, and changed the brake pads for some more rim friendly KoolStops. Then got the saddle and bars positioning more to my liking. Just a wee 15 miles or so today just to confirm what I thought - that this impulse buy was the right thing to do. Hoping to recoup some of the money with the sale of my Specialized Secteur which I will put up on the appropriate board in the near future (haven't got space for 5 bikes! ).

My home town, seen from the ferry going to Cumbrae (when it's nice it's VERY nice, but too often it's obscured by clouds and rain!)...






A hardy soul can be seen out in a kayak with the temperature somewhere about freezing:






First photo of the Merida, pity about the poor quality phone camera.....


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I agree, they're not as good. But I do accept a poor substitute.




Agreed.I have only seen then two places in my neck of the woods,Cafe Nero and a suprise Morrison’s Cafe.


----------



## Donger (7 Jan 2018)

Brandane said:


> One more like needed; please, somebody! As it stands there are 13 likes of that post and I'm a bit superstitious about that with it being a new bike .
> Was out on the new toy again today and like it even more after a few personal tweeks. Replaced saddle with something better I had lying around, and changed the brake pads for some more rim friendly KoolStops. Then got the saddle and bars positioning more to my liking. Just a wee 15 miles or so today just to confirm what I thought - that this impulse buy was the right thing to do. Hoping to recoup some of the money with the sale of my Specialized Secteur which I will put up on the appropriate board in the near future (haven't got space for 5 bikes! ).


I could unlike it if that would help.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2018)

Donger said:


> I could unlike it if that would help.


It would, until someone else comes along and likes it!


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jan 2018)

colly said:


> Very frosty this morning and out just after 9am. I was wary about the roads but the sun was shining and main roads had been gritted so it was fine. Or so I thought.
> I went south making for Featherstone where my son and his partner live because I had some things to drop off for the grand childers. Into the sun most of the time so was missing my sun specs something chronic.
> Quite a nice run but the roads down there are busy, even on a Sunday morning. I'll probably be riding down there way more in the coming months so I'll have to find a quieter route. I don't mind riding in traffic but it's just so ****ing noisy.
> Got to my destination at about 10.30, came into their road and with the sun low in the sky, and a section of road having been shaded from the sun, the corner was an ice sheet. Naturally I decided to fall off. No cars about and no real drama, a sore elbow and hip but what really pi**es me off is I now have a hole in the sleeve of my brand new winter cycling top.
> ...



Sorry to hear about the off - I was in two minds about a ride today and decided to delay it after a very slippery dog walk early on when it was very difficult to tell the difference between what was ice and what was just wet until you stood on it.
A check early afternoon saw the same state of affairs so no ride today for me.
The ice on the path and on the car windscreen haven't melted all day and another hard frost is predicted tonight.


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Suggested to our lass yesterday that we should get up and go for a ride this morning, she hasn't been on the bike for 3 or 4 weeks. Got up this morning to see it is icy, she won't ride if there is any sign of ice, especially since just before Christmas someone she works with came off his bike and broke both arms.
> 
> We waited until 10:30 and it is still icy, so we decided I would ride the ice bike and she would drive to Abbey Park and we would meet at 11:30 for a coffee. I got there at 11:31 having done 14 miles and she is sat on the bench with the coffee. Beautiful sunny morning so after the coffee we wandered over to see animals in Pets Corner and then we headed home.
> 
> ...



Console your self with the fact that theFoxes drew and live to fight again.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2018)

Likes for all who got out today. I hope everyone who fell on the ice is okay.

Due to circumstances beyond my control I've only just got out for my second ride of the year. I was a bit slow and lethargic today so didn't get out until after lunch, which was just as well as it was icy here too.

I needed to drop something off with @gavgav which meant riding past the football ground on the way where I'd missed the crowds arriving (Shrewsbury vs West Ham today) and just the last few stragglers were turning up.

Having done my errand I headed south past Betton Strange, Cantlop and Pitchford to Acton Burnell. It worked out well doing the route this way round as I was on gritted roads for the first 3/4 of the ride and had the north-easterly wind behind me all the way to Longnor which was good.

There seemed to be a lot less traffic on the roads (might have something to do with that football match) but there were a few cyclists out and it was a pleasant trip despite the bitter cold.

At Longnor I left the gritted roads _and _turned into the wind. It was just as well I'd left the ride 'til late in the day as there was still a lot of ice about in sheltered spots. If I had been out earlier it would have been even worse. I took it carefully and managed to avoid any slips

I didn't fancy being on the main roads with the sun low in the sky so went over Lyth Hill (more icy stretches) and added a loop round the village to finish off.

20 miles at 12.9 mph average. Hot chocolate to finish off with.






Outside the New Meadow (officially the Montgomery Waters Meadow ). Just a few stragglers turning up in time for kick off.





Cantlop Bridge. A rare example of one of Thomas Telford's smaller bridge designs and recently named as one of the top ten places in the UK to play Pooh Sticks. 





A quick snap at one of my regular spots.





Blue sky and long shadows at Hunger Hill.


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Jan 2018)

I had a fairly rare ride on my 29er today. Through Bushy Park, along the Thames to Richmond, up Nightingale Lane to the park for a lap of the MTB track then back home via Hampton Court. 30 chilly miles.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jan 2018)

Went for a 30 miler with SinL but turned home and just did 16miles.
I was cold tired and the wind just done me..he carried on as training for an 80 mile ride in march.
I think the XC ride yesterday was hard on the legs so I'm not surprised 
Plus a 44 yr old fit guy will always make a 52yr old not so fit guy feel shattered.
I was on my road bike but forgot to change to cycle from mountain.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jan 2018)

Plans to get the metric half century ride in the bag today were flummoxed due to furniture collection and DIY, so I had to settle for a 5 mile utility ride on the Brompton into Staines and back. Hard going into the wind on the Brommie, and surprisingly warm in the sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## Jon George (7 Jan 2018)

I took a detour with Jay to the pub today and snapped this pic out near Westerfield.


----------



## derrick (7 Jan 2018)

Nice chilly ride to Hatfield Heath for a coffee, 45 miles a bit of wind on the way out, a little less on the way back, We did see a lot of other riders out in the lanes, Was nice to get back to the pub for a beer and a warm up, Then back home to try and fix the timer on the boiler.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1345364576


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> this was the first time my water bottle froze!


After that happened to me last winter, I was advised to put a rehydration tablet in eg, a High 5 , because the salts raise the freezing temperature. I didn't think I needed one with not really losing much sweat in the winter, but I always use one now.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (7 Jan 2018)

Just a seven mile round trip this morning to the care home to visit my poor old Dad who has Parkinson's and escape from the house where my wife was listening to Steve Wrights Sunday love songs!

Bitterly cold north east head wind all the way there, one of those rides where you're reluctant to turn your head in case the wind finds a new way to torment you. 

When I got there Dad didn't know who I was and he won't even remember I went to visit so I could have stayed home by the fire.. But a ride is a ride, and I missed Steve Wright.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2018)

I was hoping to take the club B group out to the Anderton boat lift today and add a few miles for my first ever January metric century , but at 1 to2 degrees, it was too cold to stay out that long and my route was mostly country lanes that would have been too icy. So, we joined the A group to a new cafe stop in Rivington. We stayed on the ,main roads but still had to keep away from the edge to avoid icy patches. A cold but beautiful day and at 32 miles that was definately enough. I was glad of my new Conti 4 seasons tyres and my investment of birthday and Christmas money on some Northwave winter boots.
I've still got 2 weeks left for the challenge attempt.

We liked the cafe and there was a good selection of cake.


----------



## colly (7 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> This is worth so much more than a like! Chapeau indeed.


@Brandane Not many people go out on their own bike..........................and arrive home on their own _different _bike.

I stand in awe.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2018)

colly said:


> Not many people go out on their own bike..........................and arrive home on their own _different _bike.
> 
> I stand in awe.



And given the time of year, not many local bike shops will have made a decent bike sale today, so @Brandane will have certainly cheered them up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2018)

Days-off Friday/Saturday

Sadly I woke up early Friday morning (03:00 ish), with a hacking cough, streaming nose, & the inability to breathe efficiently
I intermittantly went back to sleep, but after my usual 06:45 alarm, SWMBO took one look/listen to me & told to me go back to sleep 
I surfaced at 09:50 

I spend Thursday barely being able to complete a full breath, or sentence, without coughs
'Ditto' most of Saturday

So no ride at all, either day

I had to get Joanne up, to take me to work this morning, as I didn't feel up to riding in (& definitely not running!)
By hometime, (17:00), it was a fair bit better
See what tomorrow brings, as I'm on 'early-turns' (be there for 05:00)

(days-off this week are Thurs/Fri)


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2018)

colly said:


> @Brandane Not many people go out on their own bike..........................and arrive home on their own _different _bike.
> 
> I stand in awe.


It wasn't perhaps as impulsive a purchase as I made it out to be! If only I could afford such things on a whim . I have been looking for a decent road bike for a while, and done my window shopping on this here computer. I've always had a soft spot for Merida for some reason; I think they are the forgotten man of the big manufacturers and therefore perhaps offer better value for money. I had a shortlist which included the Merida, and the Cannondale Synapse 105 carbon.. Went to Evans recently to look at the Synapse, but for some reason Evans have a knack of putting me off big purchases, despite the £700 off RRP.. Prefer the LBS route if possible - and yesterday it all came together, if a little unexpectedly. Sorry for going OT on the "Your Ride today" thread, but it does have some relevance as a PS to yesterdays ride!


----------



## Donger (7 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Days-off Friday/Saturday
> 
> Sadly I woke up early Friday morning (03:00 ish), with a hacking cough, streaming nose, & the inability to breathe efficiently
> I intermittantly went back to sleep, but after my usual 06:45 alarm, SWMBO took one look/listen to me & told to me go back to sleep
> ...



Hope you are back on the bike soon. All the best.


----------



## Buck (7 Jan 2018)

Yesterday would have been a better day for a ride but I was feeling less than good and ended up postponing to today. I was well wrapped up and determined not to pass this one up. 

As everyone else experienced it was a touch icy! The worst thing was the mixture - black ice; slush and hard ice. 

My road was icy (never gets gritted) but the main road was OK as I slowly headed up Marsh Lane and then onto the Sovereign crossroads. 

I was conscious that I was staying more to the centre of the road avoiding the wet/icy edge but didn’t experience any issues from drivers 

I turned off the main road and onto Park Head Lane. From this point on it was a combination of road conditions with a couple of wobbles to keep me on my toes (and thankfully upright!)







I decided not to head down past the windmills but instead head onwards which meant an interesting decent down Hog Close Lane which is quite steep with a couple of interesting turns - queue nervous descent!!

After this, it was more of the same and the cold wind was really biting despite my many layers. 

I headed down past Winscar reservoir but probably recorded my slowest time as I descended carefully and was braking from about half way down ! After this it was the pull up towards Carlecotes and then an uneventful run into Penistone. 

After heading past Scout Dike reservoir on the main road I turned off and up the hill past Ingbirchworth reservoir and at one point the whole road was covered in sheet ice - no option but to ride over it and thankfully no slides or bumps. 

A slow climb up Horn Lane then right on Broadstones before a careful run down home. 

21.0 miles and 1693ff of climbing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1345377193


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (7 Jan 2018)

It was a chilly one today, plenty of roads on the icy side, but the main roads were clear. I went over to Royton via Middleton to pick my mate up and then a casual ride to Hebden Bridge via Hollingworth lake. I had 4 layers on and a couple of pairs of socks to keep warm, and just about managed to keep the cold out. After a Brie, bacon and cranberry toastie, we traced the same route back to make a total of just over 67 miles at 15mph average and 3750ft of climbing. The tail wind home was appreciated.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (7 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 390538
> 
> 
> I was hoping to take the club B group out to the Anderton boat lift today and add a few miles for my first ever January metric century , but at 1 to2 degrees, it was too cold to stay out that long and my route was mostly country lanes that would have been too icy. So, we joined the A group to a new cafe stop in Rivington. We stayed on the ,main roads but still had to keep away from the edge to avoid icy patches. A cold but beautiful day and at 32 miles that was definately enough. I was glad of my new Conti 4 seasons tyres and my investment of birthday and Christmas money on some Northwave winter boots.
> ...



Which cafe was it that you tried? Spring cottage?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2018)

After an 02:15 finish it was definitely a bit chilly as I set out for a pre-w*rk pedal just before 10:00. Crunchy puddles in the gutters were a warning, if I needed one!
Still, I rode into the town centre past Abby Park, 






where the postponed Santa Run was taking place. It should have been before Christmas but then the snow came down..






After the ride through town, the tranquility of Castle Lake, with the old lift tower in the background, with frosty decking...

Back home, into a nippy headwind, along the riverbanks I time for a shower, lunch and w*rk Booooo

15 cold but sunny miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1345020395


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jan 2018)

Today was a day of two rides. No ice around here, at least by the time I got up anyhow, but an absolutely beautiful clear sunny day albeit with a bitterly cold strong breeze.

Having just purchased yet another new bike and set it up yesterday evening, the first ride of the day was a test ride with a quick stop to pick up some rolls at Lidl. The route was a mixed on and off route of just over 21 miles (similar to last Sunday) into Old Felixstowe, back to Trimley, back to Felixstowe and the port viewing area...



and then back home to Trimley for lunch and a much needed hot mug of coffee. Having seen the staate of the bike and my clothing, I'm glad that I've got some Crud Race Pac mudguards on order to provide a bit of cover!





A change of bike for the afternoon to my Cube CLS and another slow ride while listening to 5Live's coverege of the FA Cup on frequently used back lanes through Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne and out to Waldringfield with a diversion to the River Deben...



before heading back up to Martlesham and finally getting the wind behind me as I headed down to Foxhall,...



Bucklesham, Trimley St Martin and home for yet another much needed hot coffee after another 25 very enjoyable miles.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Days-off Friday/Saturday
> 
> Sadly I woke up early Friday morning (03:00 ish), with a hacking cough, streaming nose, & the inability to breathe efficiently
> I intermittantly went back to sleep, but after my usual 06:45 alarm, SWMBO took one look/listen to me & told to me go back to sleep
> ...



Oh, hope you are well enough for a ride on your next set of days off. 



Brandane said:


> It wasn't perhaps as impulsive a purchase as I made it out to be! If only I could afford such things on a whim . I have been looking for a decent road bike for a while, and done my window shopping on this here computer. I've always had a soft spot for Merida for some reason; I think they are the forgotten man of the big manufacturers and therefore perhaps offer better value for money. I had a shortlist which included the Merida, and the Cannondale Synapse 105 carbon.. Went to Evans recently to look at the Synapse, but for some reason Evans have a knack of putting me off big purchases, despite the £700 off RRP.. Prefer the LBS route if possible - and yesterday it all came together, if a little unexpectedly. Sorry for going OT on the "Your Ride today" thread, but it does have some relevance as a PS to yesterdays ride!


We enjoyed the story of the 2 bikes in one ride, very much! 



Martin Archer said:


> It was a chilly one today, plenty of roads on the icy side, but the main roads were clear. I went over to Royton via Middleton to pick my mate up and then a casual ride to Hebden Bridge via Hollingworth lake. I had 4 layers on and a couple of pairs of socks to keep warm, and just about managed to keep the cold out. After a Brie, bacon and cranberry toastie, we traced the same route back to make a total of just over 67 miles at 15mph average and 3750ft of climbing. The tail wind home was appreciated.



Bacon, brie and cranberry! Awesome. I am going to suggest Hollingworth Lake as a possible destination for a club ride. I went once with MSC but I don't think SCC have ever been. (could be wrong) 
We are trying to vary our rides a bit more for interest. 



Martin Archer said:


> Which cafe was it that you tried? Spring cottage?



Yes. We were made welcome, it was more expensive than the Bowling Green but cheaper than some of the cafes in Cheshire. Not a great choice on the menu but it was all lovely. The muddy track up to it was dry today but I wouldn't fancy it in the wet. Another plus is that it's open from 10. Sometimes we arrive at the Bowling Green before it's open.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (7 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Bacon, brie and cranberry! Awesome. I am going to suggest Hollingworth Lake as a possible destination for a club ride. I went once with MSC but I don't think SCC have ever been. (could be wrong)
> We are trying to vary our rides a bit more for interest.



It was in Hebden bridge, not Hollingworth Lake (the cafe there is not much to write home about)
I was going to lead a ride for SCC about 18 months ago to Hebden bridge. It took in Blackstone edge and returned via Cragg vale from memory . Unfortunately I was ill that weekend and Robbie led the ride instead.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2018)

Martin Archer said:


> It was in Hebden bridge, not Hollingworth Lake (the cafe there is not much to write home about)
> I was going to lead a ride for SCC about 18 months ago to Hebden bridge. It took in Blackstone edge and returned via Cragg vale from memory . Unfortunately I was ill that weekend and Robbie led the ride instead.


Ah. One day then?


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Likes for all who got out today. I hope everyone who fell on the ice is okay.
> 
> Due to circumstances beyond my control I've only just got out for my second ride of the year. I was a bit slow and lethargic today so didn't get out until after lunch, which was just as well as it was icy here too.
> 
> ...


Riding past the Meddah when there's a game on - shame on you!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> Riding past the Meddah when there's a game on - shame on you!


I'm not really into football, to @gavgav's frustration. Watched the last half hour when I got home though as it was being televised. That kick to the teeth.


----------



## PatrickPending (8 Jan 2018)

My ride yesterday - 28Km super short icy ride down to Peatling Parva via Ashby Magna. Haven't cycled much recently so nice to be out even for a short and fairly slow ride - you have to make the most of the sunshine after all...


----------



## Alien8 (8 Jan 2018)

Yesterday decided against trying to ride back home through the annual flooding at Welney.

On the road depth had dropped to about two-feet.

The detour added about 45mins to my ride - so can't be bad.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jan 2018)

2nd challenge ride completed today, the metric half. Rather chilly with the temperature not going above 3.2 degrees C. A very quick one for me, done in under 2 hours at 16.6mph average, and only really started feeling cold the last 20 minutes or so. Nabbed a couple of Explorer squares out Byfleet way, rather frustratingly turned around on a dead end road about 100 yards away from grabbing another..., curse the CC member(s) that got me hooked on this


----------



## gavgav (9 Jan 2018)

Rubbish day at work, dealing with one of my team who is going through one of the most horrendous things at home that life could possibly throw at you, meant I was feeling very flat and in need of a ride.

It was very cold and a tiny bit drizzly, but I went for it anyway. My intention was the normal route around Shrewsbury, which began by heading into Reabrook and then up the cycle paths to Heathgates, before dropping down to the Weir on the River Severn. Ah, slight problem, the flood gates on the Towpath are still shut, despite the River now being back in its banks following recent minor flooding.

I decided to just follow my nose instead, so walked the bike over Underdale Bridge and headed for Belvidere, looping around the estate and then, when I finally remembered the way, arriving at the Shirehall, where I sneaked through the car park and out onto London Rd.

It was very busy along there, with rush hour traffic, but all were well behaved, which is more than can be said of some drivers that I witnessed at Weeping Cross Island. I could have done with some popcorn 

Idiot turns right at the Island, not indicating at all and so chap pulls out in front of him, and idiot, obviously expecting chap to be a mind reader, blasts hand on the horn and keeps it blasting on and on. Chap responds with his horn and idiot keeps hand on his horn and there are arms coming out of windows, the full works  .

As I pedalled off towards home I heard shouting and sound of doors banging and so I can only assume a quarrel was happening.

Dear oh dear oh dear, there are some very angry people in this world.

Anyway, didn’t affect me and I completed my short 10.8 miles and felt happier than when I set out


----------



## Donger (9 Jan 2018)

Impromptu 24 miler today, looping out through Whitminster, Eastington and Frampton. A nice little pootle on what I now have to call my "old" bike. Thought I'd alternate it a bit this year to stop either of them from seizing up. Wasn't going to do a ride at all, but the mild weather intermission made it just too tempting. The Severn was up close to its banks today, and it looked like it had recently been over the top onto the flood meadows near Frampton. A nice ride. The impromptu ones often are. 
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## derrick (10 Jan 2018)

Had a nice 43 mile ride with a mate, even included a coffee and sausage roll stop in Ware, a loop of Hertford across to Ware then over to Epping, a couple of numpties in cars but nothing major, it did not spoil the ride one really had us laughing, a passenger hanging out the window screaming obscenities. but thats life, roads and weather great, but no beer at the end, Tom's doing a dry January, that won't last
https://www.strava.com/activities/1350011733#kudos


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2018)

Martin Archer said:


> It was in Hebden bridge, not Hollingworth Lake (the cafe there is not much to write home about)


There are 2 cafes - the one round the back of the lake, and another one at the visitor centre down the little road to the side of it.

===============

As for [My] Ride Today ... I wanted to pick up a copy of the Metro so I could do the cryptic crossword while having my afternoon coffee, and I also wanted to buy some strawberries. It would have taken me 20 minutes to walk the short way to the shops and station but I decided instead to go the longer way on my singlespeed bike. It is still only a 3 km loop, but it includes 3 little climbs which are enough to get my pulse rate up on singlespeed. It still only takes about 20 minutes including the stops and it is not very exciting, but it beats spending 20 minutes on the turbo trainer.

I set off and made my way towards the start of the first climb. It isn't that tough a climb on a normal bike but it takes a bit of 'grunt' in my 52/19 S/S gear so I was standing on the pedals and trying to get some speed up. The road bears right up the hill, and there is a junction to the left.

I saw a minibus coming down towards me on the hill and a saloon car accelerating up behind it. I could see the logo of a local taxi company on the car's nearside door.

There was something in the way that the taxi driver had raced up to the bus that set my nerves-a-jangling. It wasn't a safe place for him to overtake the bus because the road is bending under a railway bridge at that point, it is narrow, and there were parked vehicles along the road either side of the bridge. Still, it isn't safe to assume that drivers only make safe choices. Red alert. Fingers on brake levers ...

The minibus is about to pass on my right. I can now see the taxi driver peering out towards me from behind the bus. He is _not _signalling, but I don't believe that he is going to stay behind the bus. He has the blank stare of someone looking into the distance. He is looking in my direction but he just isn't seeing me. He revs his engine. He _is _going to go for it. _Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! _

Will it be an overtake or a right turn? Make a decision. _NOW_! If he is overtaking, I need to dive left to get out of his way. _NO - HE IS TURNING ACROSS ME!!!_ I brake hard and dive right. He launches into a right turn and finally sees me as I swerve away from him. He swerves further right and misses me by about 50 cm!

The driver has a look of total shock on his face and I hear him shout ...










... Yeah, you got it - _"SMIDSY!"_***

Er, I had worked that one out for myself! 

Massively adrenalised, I sprinted up the hill like Chris Froome after 10 puffs on an asthma inhaler ... 






*** *S*-orry *M*-ate *I D*-idn't *S*-ee *Y*-ou


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> There are 2 cafes - the one round the back of the lake, and another one at the visitor centre down the little road to the side of it.
> 
> ===============
> 
> ...



Glad you’re OK. It’s just as well you were paying attention!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Glad you’re OK. It’s just as well you were paying attention!


Yes - he would definitely have hit me if I hadn't taken evasive action. Fortunately, the bus had gone past me because I ended up halfway across the road where the bus had just been!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jan 2018)

Four of us today. Steve E in the Green and Pete M and Jules H in Upton. Despite the forecast for lovely sunny weather it was misty. We took the well worn route out to Eckington Bridge and on for the Combertons. As we rode up onto the flanks of Bredon Hill we rode out of the mist and enjoyed lovely blue skies and sun. Bricklehampton lead us across to Cropthorne and Jubilee Bridge. The cafe folks welcomed us and we settled in for a fair amount of time. Two cups of coffee, some soup and lots of chat filled the time.

Off up Hill Furze is always a tricky start for cafe legs. We got going eventually but grey had gathered again and as we rode for Throckmorton airfield the mist was beginning to gather. The ford at Pinvin is fairly full but no where near it's max. The footpath is our preferred crossing so it never matters really. Over the railway we looped on a lane I haven't used for many a long year. It just takes us to Pirton village and we rejoin our usual tarmac very soon after. The climb of Kinnersley bank was different today as we didn't see the top until we were almost there. Up into the clouds we had climbed. We stopped in Upton for a quick beer and more chat before we parted. I took my usual run back and the mists had really begun to shroud the world. I put my lights on just in case. Nice social one today despite the weather not playing as nice as it was promised, but hey, it is mid January.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2018)

Glutton for punishment that I am I got out to kick off another attempt at the Imperial Century Challenge.

I've not done anywhere near my usual miles through December and into January so I settled for a route without too much climbing and one I know well so I wouldn't need to refer to the maps. I headed over Lyth Hill, south through Acton Burnell to Cardington, north to Cressage, Upton Magna, Roden, Shawbury and Wem, then in a variation to the norm, past Colemere and Whitemere to Ellesmere before getting back on track to Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbrook, Melverley, Westbury, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover and home.

Today looked like a good day as it was forecast to be bright and sunny with light winds BUT with a mild night so that there wouldn't be a frost to contend with. The forecast didn't disappoint for once and I set out into the darkness to climb Lyth Hill.

Dropping down the other side into Condover for the first time it was quite a bit colder and I was glad to have put on the long fingered gloves that seemed like overkill at the start. There didn't appear to be any ice but I took it very carefully anyway on the roads I knew wouldn't have been gritted.

At Folly Bank I had my first drink stop and a wonderful view of the sunrise but also a view of low lying fog in the next valley that I'd be dropping down into. This turned out to be bitterly cold so I was glad of my layers. It was fairly localized though so I'd ridden out of it in a couple of miles or so, but it stayed cold for quite a while after that.

My only irritating passes of the trip all occurred on the road from Hughley to Harley (as always, I didn't go into Harley but turned off just on the outskirts of the village) - impatient drivers forcing their way past despite the fact I'd have given them room at the next gateway.

Cressage to Wem all went very smoothly with nothing really to report. After Wem I took the less direct way and here was overtaken by a tractor with what I thought seemed quite a wayward trailer which looked like it was trying to steer itself. About half a mile further on I could hear a graunching noise coming from the trailer and the driver had to pull over to investigate. I think judging by the jaunty angle the trailer was now sitting at, he was going to have to sort out a major breakage.

As already mentioned I took a different route via Colemere to try and avoid the section I usually use from Welshampton which was horrendously muddy last time I was there. There was still mud but not on the same scale. The downside was a bit more climbing.

I passed the metric century at Ellesmere and headed along the usual route to Gobowen - a bit muddy but I've seen it worse. Gobowen to Oswestry though was _very _muddy and by this time my legs were feeling fatigued so the hills were quite an effort too.

I perked up a bit by the next big climb at Prince's Oak which was slow but I made it up in one which I hadn't been sure I'd manage earlier on. The climb to Edge didn't seem too bad and by Exfords Green I was happy to extend the ride a little at the end by going through Condover again and taking a loop of the village to finish off.

102.95 miles at 12.5 mph moving average. I should have gone round the block to round the distance up but I'd had enough by the time I got back. 9 hours and 40 minutes total time with stops.






Starting off into the dark again as I cross Lyth Hill





Sunrise at Folly Bank and I can see I'm about to descend into fog.....





..... yup, there it is. I wasn't in it for long fortunately.





Back to blue sky and sunshine on the way to Wroxeter.





A return visit to Moreton Corbet Castle but in nicer weather (well, sunnier at least).





Whitemere.





I tend to find this spot on the signposted route from Ellesmere to Gobowen pleasing to the eye.





Jumping on a bit, I've just crossed the Severn into Wales for a short while.





The sun sets again behind Earl's Hill. Not too far to home now.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2018)

Cracking imperial century @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## gavgav (10 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Glutton for punishment that I am I got out to kick off another attempt at the Imperial Century Challenge.
> 
> I've not done anywhere near my usual miles through December and into January so I settled for a route without too much climbing and one I know well so I wouldn't need to refer to the maps. I headed over Lyth Hill, south through Acton Burnell to Cardington, north to Cressage, Upton Magna, Roden, Shawbury and Wem, then in a variation to the norm, past Colemere and Whitemere to Ellesmere before getting back on track to Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbrook, Melverley, Westbury, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover and home.
> 
> ...


There was frost on my car window this morning! None at yours? That’s bonkers with only a mile between us


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> There was frost on my car window this morning! None at yours? That’s bonkers with only a mile between us



I thought I hadn't seen Phil much on here today.

He wouldn't have been so far behind Steve Abraham, who by the look of it stopped overnight at the motel at Battlefield, leaving at about 6.30am towards Shawbury - and beyond.

https://frrt.org/tg/?center=52.88736,-2.02698&zoom=8


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Cracking imperial century @Rickshaw Phil


Thanks.



gavgav said:


> There was frost on my car window this morning! None at yours? That’s bonkers with only a mile between us


No, nothing here. Showing as 6C when I left home but it did seem to vary a lot en-route.



Pale Rider said:


> I thought I hadn't seen Phil much on here today.
> 
> He wouldn't have been so far behind Steve Abraham, who by the look of it stopped overnight at the motel at Battlefield, leaving at about 6.30am towards Shawbury - and beyond.
> 
> https://frrt.org/tg/?center=52.88736,-2.02698&zoom=8


Shame, I'd love to have seen him out on the road. He'd have been long gone before I set out, let alone by the time I got that side of town.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2018)

Day before yesterday's ride, late as usual..
Having prepped the bike, kit and porage, I'd set my alarm for 06:00.. snooze button several times I was up by 07:50 

Still, I only had to be at The Windhover to meet several mates by 10:00 so I could alter my route to suite.. luckily. Plenty of time 






I just had the time to divert to The Bread Line in Brixworth for a coffee and a bacon & brie punani with cranberry sauce.. Even then, I was only 1 minute late for the start time.
The weather was damp and mizzly for most of the day, and route was more recreational than challenging, but most enjoyable as it was the first time we'd had the chance to meet up for a pedal for quite a while.






Up the BVW, we headed into the old railway tunnel, which was a tad damp, and onto Market Harborough. (Wobbly pic due to single handed riding on wet leaves and mud)

At Mkt Harborough, we turned back for a coffee and another chat..






With bacon sarnies and cake, obviously.. 

As we left the Waterloo Cafe, Garry noticed that the p*ncture fairy had visited his back tyre..






While he was fixing it, I decided to ride up the cafe access road to stop my legs seizing up. Ten minutes later, we were on our way homewards, returning on the same track through the two tunnels.
Parting ways back at the Windhover, I rode back around the south of the town to pick up the new tyres for the CX. Luckily, I only had a few miles to ride with them festooned around my neck! 

Back home on 101km, my 1st metric century of the year, with chilly toes and a mucky bike to clean..


https://www.strava.com/activities/1348503473


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Jan 2018)

Cold, damp and foggy in the Eden Valley yesterday, but I went out anyway with the Eden Valley CTC to get my 2018 off to a cracking start ridewise, heading through the fellside lanes from Lazonby to Appleby (Bojangles is a fine pitstop) via Dufton and back again via Long Marton, Culgaith and Langwathby. The sun did come out to play in the afternoon for a while and I've finally managed to register on the Fred Whitton Challenge website. Bring it on and y'all enjoy your riding!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jan 2018)

A short one today just to keep the legs from siezing. I headed over Lyth Hill and did the clockwise version of my Acton Burnell loop. All the roads seem to have a film of mud on them so I've added a fair bit to the dirt collected on yesterdays ride.

It was fairly hard work with aching legs but they did ease a bit after the first few miles which encouraged me to press on more than I probably should have done. Not much to report other than; being out during school kicking-out time I was less than impressed with some of the driving. Not the first time I've observed this.

18.5 miles at 13.5 mph average which is quicker than it felt at the time.





The photo hasn't come out as well as I'd hoped. There were some great lighting effects as the sun broke through the cloud over the hills.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Days-off Friday/Saturday
> Sadly I woke up early Friday morning (03:00 ish), with a hacking cough, streaming nose, & the inability to breathe efficiently
> (days-off this week are Thurs/Fri)



I went out, after vacuuming out/cleaning the Panda, ready for its collection tomorrow
No camera

Just a 'long loop' around through the edge of Leeds, Cross Green, East End Park etc....
Up towards Austhorpe, & over towards Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford, Lotherton, Saxton, Sherbun-in-Elmet, Great North Road, Fairburn

Maybe more tomorrow?


----------



## xzenonuk (11 Jan 2018)

just had my first 2 rides of the year, a 12.6 miler loop to broxburn and back yesterday and a 13.3 miler up to the gyle then down barnton etc today on a new back wheel for the triban 500se.

had no wind which is always a plus.

noticed my back wheel was out of true yesterday so today i took it into decathlon and got it trued for free but it is going to be a spare wheel now as i picked up one of these https://www.decathlon.co.uk/aero-20-24-road-bike-wheel-rear-id_8334630.html 

the guy switched over the cassette as well for free and trued the original wheel for free as well so good service as usual at decathlon and ill grab one off the front ones next week


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jan 2018)

Finallly out on the road again, first time since the accident, both rider and bike mended
I had two broken ribs, the bike had a destroyed front wheel (nice Mavic Ksyrium).
And the carbon fibre forks completely in two.

So set up did a few hills (Prune Hill, Tite Hill, Crimp Hill), and into the Park, and a quickloop and Home

22.09 miles at 15.0 mph. 1033 feet climbed

Good to be out on the road
https://www.strava.com/activities/1353070241


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2018)

Stonechat said:


> Finallly out on the road again, first time since the accident, both rider and bike mended
> I had two broken ribs, the bike had a destroyed front wheel (nice Mavic Ksyrium).
> And the carbon fibre forks completely in two.
> 
> ...




Well done for getting back on your bike literally.


----------



## colly (12 Jan 2018)

At a loose end this afternoon (something I have not been able to say since I don't know when) so a short unhurried ride out through Shadwell, East Keswick, Collingham and Scarcroft. Nice.

20 miles with about 1400ft of up

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20052251


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2018)

Stonechat said:


> Finallly out on the road again, first time since the accident, both rider and bike mended
> I had two broken ribs, the bike had a destroyed front wheel (nice Mavic Ksyrium).
> And the carbon fibre forks completely in two.
> 
> ...


Great to see you're back on the bike, we just missed each other in the park this morning, I'd popped out whilst waiting for filler to dry.


----------



## derrick (12 Jan 2018)

Another great ride with Tom, This time out to Kings Langley 50 mile round trip, Being retired is soooooooooo good, go and ride when i want to, i have resisted the pub again as Tom is doing a dry January, but out with the drinkers on Saturday so normal service will resume Got to make the most out of the weather at the moment, never now when it will get bad,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1353238480


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jan 2018)

Time for some small riding as I needed some fresh air. Into the Castlemorton lanes I headed to turn over Longdon Marsh. Some hunt followers were crowding the lane but there was no sign of the hunt. A Raven called "hello". My head was going round in circles so I forgot my turning after the farm but remembered as I started to aim for the Strensham circuit. I U'd and rode up through Longdon before looping by Queenhill. Emerging by Tunnel Hill I took to the Brotheridge Green standard return but was first puzzled by a road closure sign. Things couldn't be flooded could they? Well no - it was just a minor fettle in the gutter for all of 20 yards and no need to close the road at all. I decided to add the White House Farm loop today for an extra mile. All good and fairly brisk too. 27 smiles.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2018)

Did my first ever 50 km ride today as part of the challenge. I’m knackered, but can’t wipe the grin from my face!

Did a run from Kiveton Park to Clumber Park (the latter being National Trust). Had a great ride and saw lots of wildlife (which I’ll post in that thread) including a seemingly kamikaze grey squirrel that nearly got squished under my front wheel. 

Most of the route is NCN6. A lot of this route is by the canal so was nice and flat with the odd steep bits due to the locks. The good thing about this section of Chesterfield Canal is that it’s paved from Shireoaks to Worksop. The section from Kiveton Park is just a mud bath. 

Once I got to Clumber, I did the 5-mile loop of the lake at pootling speed as you can see so much on route. 

Ate my packed lunch, was still starving so had to pay National Trust café prices which I wasn’t happy about, but I was happy for the extra fuel. Next time I’ll take 3 times the amount of food. 

Made the return journey. Struggled as I approached Thorpe Salvin and had to have a breather for 15 minutes. From there I managed to get home.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Did my first ever 50 km ride today as part of the challenge. I’m knackered, but can’t wipe the grin from my face!
> 
> Did a run from Kiveton Park to Clumber Park (the latter being National Trust). Had a great ride and saw lots of wildlife (which I’ll post in that thread) including a seemingly kamikaze grey squirrel that nearly got squished under my front wheel.
> 
> ...




Well done on your first ever 50km.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done on your first ever 50km.



Thank you! I still cannot stop grinning!


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Thank you! I still cannot stop grinning!




. I bet.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jan 2018)

Just catching up on this thread.
Well done @Stonechat on your ride!
OMG @ColinJ! It must have been a real scare for you, I think this is the first time I read you having a near miss, hope it never happens again.

My ride today was with Free Wheel North, a local cycling hub.
The paths were icy on setting out, so I took Boris the ice bike with his studded tyres on his new wheels: he rides like a dream now, all 21 Kilos of him 
About 30 rider turned up for the first longer social ride of the hub, most of them having been off the bike for weeks during the holidays.
Only me and another rider could keep up with the leader when he decided to increase the speed to 12mph (he only actually got to 11.5mph lol)
Considered the other rider is 30 years younger than me and on a road bike, I'm quite proud of myself 
Between the oil stains remnants of a puncture I helped fix, and the muddy canal puddles, I was a sight when I met my pal in town for lunch!
Great wee ride in great company, here's a picture, not taken by me: I'm the dumpy one with the chubby legs holding the water bottle


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Did my first ever 50 km ride today as part of the challenge. I’m knackered, but can’t wipe the grin from my face!
> 
> Did a run from Kiveton Park to Clumber Park (the latter being National Trust). Had a great ride and saw lots of wildlife (which I’ll post in that thread) including a seemingly kamikaze grey squirrel that nearly got squished under my front wheel.
> 
> ...


Very well done.It gets even better from here.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jan 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Just catching up on this thread.
> Well done @Stonechat on your ride!
> OMG @ColinJ! It must have been a real scare for you, I think this is the first time I read you having a near miss, hope it never happens again.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back on here after your time away Pat.


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Did my first ever 50 km ride today as part of the challenge. I’m knackered, but can’t wipe the grin from my face!
> 
> Did a run from Kiveton Park to Clumber Park (the latter being National Trust). Had a great ride and saw lots of wildlife (which I’ll post in that thread) including a seemingly kamikaze grey squirrel that nearly got squished under my front wheel.
> 
> ...



If you're into football you may remember a few seasons ago the then Bury manager Alan Knill appearing on the touchline looking very battered. A squirrel had gone through his front spokes while he (Knill) was on a training ride, shredding the animal and face planting Knill on the tarmac.

I find pheasants to be the most dangerous wildlife, they are so stupid and panic at the sight of a bike. They are just as likely to run into you as run away - and why do they run when they have wings?


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jan 2018)

On the tandem today into an unusual SW wind. There was even a bit of sunshine about, watery, but still, much needed.

For a treat we went down Long Road, helter skelter, up and down we went. Mrs Dave complained that she had too many layers on. We stopped in Barton so that she could do a striptease 





Right in front of the church, oh lord!

Through Haslingfield, and The the A10. Normally we're lucky here, not today. We waited and waited for a gap. Eventually one came. Next came the level crossing. More waiting.......





Not good for an impatient bloke!

On to Shelford and a cup of tea at Days bakery. A bloke complimented us on our bike, we got chatting. He mentioned doing Lejog and having a bad day through the Pennines..... "Is your wife called Sally?" asked Mrs Dave, "yes, are you Jo?" He asked. Mrs Dave does an evening at the arts theatre with her. Small world.

We also saw a tandeming family, mum with a child, dad with a child on his bike.

Grantchester and Coton on the way home, saving Madingley Hill for the end.

24 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1354791381


----------



## Biff600 (13 Jan 2018)

Busy day for me, out early to queue for FA Cup 4th round tickets, put a cheque in the bank, then home, changed and out of the MTB !! 

Just 19 miles today, as I have a longer trip planned for tomorrow, and I wanted to get back to listen to the footy on the wireless.

I did see a train though !!!


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jan 2018)

Morning utility ride to Egham for bread and stuff as usual, could have filled the panniers 3 or 4 times with discount bread from Waitrose. And this afternoon an unexpected Brompton amble into Staines to buy a tub of PVA glue, apparently the Girl Guides need it to make 'slime'.... Only 9 miles today, saving my energy for tomorrow when I have my first ever 100 mile ride planned.......


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Morning utility ride to Egham for bread and stuff as usual, could have filled the panniers 3 or 4 times with discount bread from Waitrose. And this afternoon an unexpected Brompton amble into Staines to buy a tub of PVA glue, apparently the Girl Guides need it to make 'slime'.... Only 9 miles today, saving my energy for tomorrow when I have my first ever 100 mile ride planned.......




Nice, I hope you enjoy it!
I'm not letting on to Mrs Dave but this year I hope to do our maiden tandem imperial century. I'm not even going to tell her until we're doing it.....


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2018)

Good luck @cosmicbike for tomorrow


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> Good luck @cosmicbike for tomorrow


I'm attempting to emulate some other CC'er who did all 3 challenges last year, you may know them


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Morning utility ride to Egham for bread and stuff as usual, could have filled the panniers 3 or 4 times with discount bread from Waitrose. And this afternoon an unexpected Brompton amble into Staines to buy a tub of PVA glue, apparently the Girl Guides need it to make 'slime'.... Only 9 miles today, saving my energy for tomorrow when I have my first ever 100 mile ride planned.......



Good luck on doing your imperial!


----------



## colly (13 Jan 2018)

Saturday pm. Having spent the morning heaping bricks and rubble into a skip I felt I needed a proper break.

I braved the Saturday shoppers in their 4 x 4's and did a not so swift 20 miles. Just what the doctor ordered.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20072794


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jan 2018)

I was hoping for more of the Gang out today but illness and other stuff meant it was only Mrs 26, Pete M and myself turned out . Mind you we three are the real hardcore. Mrs 26 in particular was giving the pedals a right good bash all the way around. We rode through the school and on down the Hams stopping to check out the waterfowl situation. Not much about. Much water to spread themselves thinly over and apparently some shooting had been occurring nearby. We looped up and over Wickridge Street to approach the Staunton cafe from the east.

Refreshments, chats and plans laid we went by Gadfield Elm, Pendock and Birtsmorton for the Castlemorton lanes. On Hook Bank we took the lesser used dodge to Brotheridge Green and the standard run back. Mrs 26 was still riding strongly up at the front. I managed to rally some power and lead out from Hanley Swan. Good outing with a reduced Gang today. 42 smiles.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Did my first ever 50 km ride today as part of the challenge. I’m knackered, but can’t wipe the grin from my face!
> 
> Did a run from Kiveton Park to Clumber Park (the latter being National Trust). Had a great ride and saw lots of wildlife (which I’ll post in that thread) including a seemingly kamikaze grey squirrel that nearly got squished under my front wheel.
> 
> ...



Absolutely brilliant. I can still remember that feeling of tiredness and satisfaction. Enjoy the rest of this year's challenge.



cosmicbike said:


> Morning utility ride to Egham for bread and stuff as usual, could have filled the panniers 3 or 4 times with discount bread from Waitrose. And this afternoon an unexpected Brompton amble into Staines to buy a tub of PVA glue, apparently the Girl Guides need it to make 'slime'.... Only 9 miles today, saving my energy for tomorrow when I have my first ever 100 mile ride planned.......



Good luck!



Reading this thread always makes me smile, but I'm grinning now. 
Well done to everyone.


----------



## derrick (13 Jan 2018)

Another day another ride, This time a 50 mile loop out to Hatfield Heath. Four of us set of today for more of a lazier ride, we had my other half with us who has been struggling of late, Still a bit nippy but mostly dry roads, We did get two visits from the puncture fairey My other half was the first to suffer, i quickly sorted that one, the second one on Pauls rear wheel a two inch nail managed to bed itself into the sidewall, thought nice and easy as we did not have to check the tyre, wrong he put a new tube in and it went straight back down again, we pulled the tube out, it turns out he pinched the tube with the tyre levers, second tube in we where back on the road heading towards the pub, nice bangers and mash washed down with a couple of beers, great ride even greater company, One more ride in the morning then a couple of days of the bike resting, all this training for the training camp.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1355054684


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Jan 2018)

Chalke & Cheese 200+km Audax. Really well attended and as usual a cracking route. I’m going to hurt in the morning.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jan 2018)

Best wishes to @cosmicbike bike for his first imperial: did you take a day off work on Monday?
My ride, erm, today, well, yesterday, I mean, on Saturday 
was a leisurely 20 miler with some of the Glasgow Belles around the city's east end landmarks.
I organize those kind of rides quite often, routes focusing on a set, urban area.
They are popular with newcomers to Glasgow and a way to discover new routes for all.
From the major green area in the city centre, appropriately named Glasgow Green, we headed to the Sir Chris Hoy Velodrome and the Emirates sports centre via the cycle route built for the 2014 Commonwealth games.
A short stint on the road, we moved to a new, recently completed forestry commission project, Cunigar Loop, that was wasteland before.
This is now connected to the river Clyde cycle path, that we followed to see the ex athletes village (now a residential area), then reaches the areas of Rutherglen, then onto Cambuslang, where we had a wee coffee and a bleather.

The terracotta fountain in Glasgow Green: in the background is a historical carpet factory that burned to the ground a couple of centuries ago, the details escape me  but the building got rebuild like for like.
Today it is a residential block, also houses a well known German brewery and pub.


Cunigar loop's mosaic centerpiece: the meaning of the modern art piece behind ...? Something to do with windmills, perhaps 



A view from the bridge that connects Cunigar Loop to the Athletes village: looking up one can see the velodrome and Celtic Park.
Out of the picture, but very near the stadium, there is a large shopping centre, the Forge.
All venues are connected by segregated cycling facilities, all reachable from town in 15 min by bike.
Brilliant!


----------



## colly (14 Jan 2018)

Early out to have the rest of the day free.

19 miles with about 1500 ft of climbing.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20086499


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jan 2018)

Well, Mrs Dave wanted to use her road bike. There WAS a layer of dust on it too!
This meant I got to use my Cube, haven't ridden it for ages. It felt lovely.
We only did a loop out to Waresley GC for a cup of tea. On yesterday's ride there wasn't much bird life, similar today, just a couple of greenfinch and a fleeting Bullfinch.
Here she is breaking the speed limit 





And here's one of her giving me a head start 




Chilly and dull. Just about 23 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1356520137


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2018)

Nice little ride on my boardman hybrid today..got to get some milrs in fpr my first dip into sportif ride in Feb.
Bit cold but nowhere near as cold as last Sunday.
Bit less arm and neck pain on the hybrid too, shoulder still causes discomfort but manageable.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jan 2018)

Chilly and dull. Just about 23 miles.
[/QUOTE]
Yes, we're a couple often described like that too. We should get together


----------



## Stonechat (14 Jan 2018)

Another ride, trying to see how I am doing and build my distances

Went via Chertsey bridge, over Chobham Common, through Windlesham and Lightwater, turning left when approaching Heatherside (Camberley) and Down through Deepcut. Then return leg via Pirbright, Bisley, Knaphill, Chobham, and Addlestone.
35.88 miles @16.0 mph with 1155 feet climbed

Here


----------



## Donger (14 Jan 2018)

A flat, 35 mile club ride today. The route had been planned with the possibility of ice in mind, to avoid any nasty little accidents like we had last week. Turned out it was really quite mild out there. We picked our way northwards through Gloucester suburbs and in the rural gap between Gloucester and Cheltenham, skirting Chosen Hill on our way to a coffee stop at the Aviator café at Gloucestershire Airport.

After continuing northwards until just short of Tewkesbury we made a couple of left turns and picked our way back along the A38 before finding another rural back lane through Sandhurst and Longford and finally crossing Gloucester Docks on the way back to Kingsway. A good little leg turner with no significant hills, and, taking into account a little warm-up loop I had done before the club ride, 41 more miles in my legs now. Great company as always, boosted by a couple of newcomers to our "Chilled" Group, who seemed to enjoy the experience. Nice to be able to take advantage of these weather intermissions when they come along.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Biff600 (14 Jan 2018)

After the amount of beer that I managed to fit inside me yesterday, I'm suprised I could sit on the bike let alone pedal it !!!

But pedal it I did, 32 miles worth in just over a couple of hours, couldn't be bothered to take the road bike off the TT, so rattled around on the MTB instead.


----------



## delb0y (14 Jan 2018)

Quiet little 25 for me this morning, as I slowly work up the mileages on the Giant to see how I get on. Way too early to properly review the bike but early indications are that the bike is so comfy it's unreal (and I'm yet to try it with the Brooks saddle that I used all last year), the brakes are amazing, and the gear ratio range a joy. Today I gave my favourite hill yet another bash - Portway, of course. I did use my lowest gear - which is soooooooooo low now (probably the main reason for buying this bike) to allow me to spin up the hill, whereas previous efforts have involved my having to grind out every pedal stroke. Was still hard, though, especially with lack of miles over the last few months. Descending was a joy, too, The straight bars and super brakes gave me so much more confidence - and the extra wind resistance slowed me down enough that the descent was pure fun rather than pure terror. 

All that said, I do feel like overall I'm putting in more effort. Maybe that's a good thing? An equal work out for less miles? I'm guessing it's the wind resistance and huge 50mm tyres that are making it harder. Speedwise I came in at 12 mph average, which is comparable to last year's rides of the same distance (well, last year's rides of any distance!). The question is what will happen when he mileages get higher?

But overall, I'm loving the bike!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2018)

A ride from a couple of days ago. 
After my 100k CX ride, I fancied a little leg stretcher around Harlestone Firs. I drove over to a mates as I had to drop the CX off at the LBS for some TLC. 
As his bike wouldn’t fit on my roof bars, he rode to the Firs where we met up for our ride.






Parts were a tad wet, but we avoided the really claggy bits and had some fun on the log roll overs..






After an hour and a bit, we went back to the car park, ate some cake, and I drove back home, whilst my mate popped back into the woods for a few more miles. 

Finished on 7 miles, but lots of fun within each one!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1350022658


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2018)

A couple of unexpected rides this weekend.
Mrs D asked me to run a few errands.
Dotted round the edges of Glasgow.
Yesterday it was Renfrew,Pollock and Riddrie then home again.
A bit too much traffic to get any speed , but still enjoyed 32 miles round the city.
Today it was out to Easterhouse , as far east as you can go in Glasgow. 9 there , but took a detour on to the canal coming home to make it up to a 20 mile trip.


----------



## theloafer (14 Jan 2018)

picked this up on Friday night from https://www.kbcycles.com/ HaiBike Sduro Trekking 7.0 g/f got the 5.0 model as they could not get hold of 7.0 for her size, had a sort test run today has it was very chilly...put in a few of the climbs that she struggle's on. thinking she is impressed was a great deal of fun if I do say so myself

https://www.strava.com/activities/1357142997


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2018)

Out this morning on the Giant with no plan at all in mind.
Which inevitably ended up with me cycling up Coal Road and once again it was blooming freezing, even fully layered up. The familiar trio of Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane delivered me to Shadwell, then on and up to Slaid Hill lights, which were green for a change.
Right and past the shops, then through the dip and up onto Tarn Lane for the scoot along to Scarcroft and if anything it felt like it was getting colder.
Down the A58 (question: it's a 30mph limit, I was doing 30mph , so how were cars not only catching me but trying to overtake...) and then right onto Thorner lane, up 'Hellwood' and onto Milner Lane for the ride along the ridge and on to East Rigton.
Onto Compton lane which is covered in mud, again, and eventually down Jewitt Lane and into Collingham, where there was a gap in traffic at the A58 as I arrived so I was straight across, onto the A659 and then right again towards the bridge and over into Linton, which is still full of ups and downs.
I was really feeling the cold now - the long descent off the ridge into Collingham had really got the wind whistling through my kit and my previously reliable gloves and overshoes were struggling to keep me warm.
After Linton comes Wetherby, then over the A1(M) and past the racecourse before turning right again towards Thorp Arch, with a loop around Church Causeway before dropping down to re-cross the river and climb up into Boston Spa, before taking the lanes to Clifford where I stopped for a photo:







Still shivering slightly it was down the hill into the wind and into Bramham, getting checked at temporary traffic lights which didn't help with warmness, although the climb back out of the village certainly did!
Back over the A1(M) and the steady upness to the turning onto Thorner Lane, through the dip and then the long climb out the other side and on to Milner Lane again, still into the icy breeze before dropping down into Thorner, then onto Carr Lane and the lumpiness to the A58 which was again deserted.
The run down to Coal Road was chilly and once up the hill I noticed I'd done just over 28 miles. Hmm, so close to home, but just three miles off a metric half - it seemed a shame to miss out, so extra miles added on to arrive home with just enough in the bag to secure another point for the challenge.

*31.1 miles* (50.05km) in *2h 25m* at a steady average of *12.8mph* and with *1,673ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *1.1°C
*
Please to get an unplanned half century ride in, but it was so cold - Garmin tells me that over 15 miles were with the temperature at zero and it felt like the cold was chilling me to the bone on every descent today 
That said, the roads were pretty dry and free of ice (if not mud...) so it wasn't all bad and there were lots of cyclists out - easily the most I've seen out on a ride so far this year. 

To end, the map:




And the mileage update - which shows I should have done another 2.5 miles today...


----------



## Katherine (14 Jan 2018)

Very enjoyable ride in the dry. We came back pretty much as clean as we left. Cold wind though. Nice to show some of the new members some of our favourite Cheshire lanes around High Legh and Dunham.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jan 2018)

Well today was the day, and I was up just before the alarm at 0530hrs. I had a route planned, but bit of a brain fade since it started by going through Windsor Great Park which doesn't open until dawn for cyclists, so I figured I'd get some early flat miles and did a circuit out to Eton before looping back past the end of my road some 20 miles later. The temperature settled at 2 degrees so I actually got the clothing right, and the 2nd hand Hope Vision 1 light proved to be a great buy, lighting the dark roads nicely.
Up through the park before heading through Ascot to Bracknell which turned into a hellish half hour. Note to self, in future stick to mapping on the roads, do not try and get the Garmin to plan routes through walking/cycling underpasses. Lots of wrong turns and doubling back on myself, I was glad to see the back of Bracknell!
By now it was colder, down to 1 degree, and I was starting to get peckish. A steady run down through Owlsmore saw me in Camberley and I spotted a McD's, so bike locked up, and at 51 miles I actually really enjoyed a double sausage and egg McMuffin, hash brown and coffee. Didn't stay long as I was warming up, and that wouldn't do. Back on the bike and down through Frimley, some vaguely familiar territory around Pirbright, Ash Vale and towards Guildford. I'd decided not to look at how many miles I'd done until I go to roads I knew, so at Chobham I discovered I had 75 miles done. Back via Stonehill, then a Chertsey loop to get the miles in. Missed @Stonechat , 2nd time this week we've been on similar ground...
Home on 101.4 miles, with a moving time of 6hrs 58 minutes and 8 seconds, way faster than I was planning or expecting.





And a relive thingy
https://www.relive.cc/view/1356830371
Happy with that, my first imperial century Not sure about doing one of them every month, but I'll give it a go. Oh, @Pat "5mph" I'm off to work in the morning, 0500hrs alarm, and probably on the bike as usual (assuming the legs work....)


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well today was the day, and I was up just before the alarm at 0530hrs. I had a route planned, but bit of a brain fade since it started by going through Windsor Great Park which doesn't open until dawn for cyclists, so I figured I'd get some early flat miles and did a circuit out to Eton before looping back past the end of my road some 20 miles later. The temperature settled at 2 degrees so I actually got the clothing right, and the 2nd hand Hope Vision 1 light proved to be a great buy, lighting the dark roads nicely.
> Up through the park before heading through Ascot to Bracknell which turned into a hellish half hour. Note to self, in future stick to mapping on the roads, do not try and get the Garmin to plan routes through walking/cycling underpasses. Lots of wrong turns and doubling back on myself, I was glad to see the back of Bracknell!
> By now it was colder, down to 1 degree, and I was starting to get peckish. A steady run down through Owlsmore saw me in Camberley and I spotted a McD's, so bike locked up, and at 51 miles I actually really enjoyed a double sausage and egg McMuffin, hash brown and coffee. Didn't stay long as I was warming up, and that wouldn't do. Back on the bike and down through Frimley, some vaguely familiar territory around Pirbright, Ash Vale and towards Guildford. I'd decided not to look at how many miles I'd done until I go to roads I knew, so at Chobham I discovered I had 75 miles done. Back via Stonehill, then a Chertsey loop to get the miles in. Missed @Stonechat , 2nd time this week we've been on similar ground...
> Home on 101.4 miles, with a moving time of 6hrs 58 minutes and 8 seconds, way faster than I was planning or expecting.
> ...




Well done. Brilliant


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jan 2018)

A fine effort @cosmicbike !!!


----------



## luckyfox (14 Jan 2018)

My ride was a run...shhh...felt good to get up at silly o’clock & do what I wanted. Saw a fox & realised how quick I can get to the gym on my bike. Maybe bike time tomorrow


----------



## Donger (14 Jan 2018)

Well done @cosmicbike . That's 2 hours faster than my one and only 100 miler!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well today was the day, and I was up just before the alarm at 0530hrs. I had a route planned, but bit of a brain fade since it started by going through Windsor Great Park which doesn't open until dawn for cyclists, so I figured I'd get some early flat miles and did a circuit out to Eton before looping back past the end of my road some 20 miles later. The temperature settled at 2 degrees so I actually got the clothing right, and the 2nd hand Hope Vision 1 light proved to be a great buy, lighting the dark roads nicely.
> Up through the park before heading through Ascot to Bracknell which turned into a hellish half hour. Note to self, in future stick to mapping on the roads, do not try and get the Garmin to plan routes through walking/cycling underpasses. Lots of wrong turns and doubling back on myself, I was glad to see the back of Bracknell!
> By now it was colder, down to 1 degree, and I was starting to get peckish. A steady run down through Owlsmore saw me in Camberley and I spotted a McD's, so bike locked up, and at 51 miles I actually really enjoyed a double sausage and egg McMuffin, hash brown and coffee. Didn't stay long as I was warming up, and that wouldn't do. Back on the bike and down through Frimley, some vaguely familiar territory around Pirbright, Ash Vale and towards Guildford. I'd decided not to look at how many miles I'd done until I go to roads I knew, so at Chobham I discovered I had 75 miles done. Back via Stonehill, then a Chertsey loop to get the miles in. Missed @Stonechat , 2nd time this week we've been on similar ground...
> Home on 101.4 miles, with a moving time of 6hrs 58 minutes and 8 seconds, way faster than I was planning or expecting.
> ...



Fantastic @cosmicbike ! Very pleased for you!


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2018)

Well done @cosmicbike .

When I eventually get round to doing 100, the time will be 
a) irrelevant b) about 11hours.


----------



## derrick (14 Jan 2018)

We did a little loop today Dom and myself did a slightly longer route than Deb and Paul, the idea was we all end up the pub together, we all get the best out of the ride, needs a little tweaking but good fun.
https://labs.strava.com/flyby/viewer/#1357375315?c=gcpy42tb&z=C&t=1QMqpq&a=U-fnUIbB4FCAt-BQ


----------



## Littgull (14 Jan 2018)

The weather forecast for the next 2 weeks includes cold, windy, wet, icy and possible snow with some days having all of those features in a 24 hour period! So I decided with that in prospect, to take advantage of a cold but decent forecast for today and set my alarm for 7.15 am. By 8 am I was on the road after having enjoyed a huge bowl of porridge and steaming mug of tea.

A 26 mile round trip from Littleborough to Newhey, the climb and descent to Denshaw followed by riding through the attractive Saddleworth villages of Delph, Uppermill and Greenfield before climbing the mile or so to Dovestones Reservoir and returning by the same route in reverse as far as Delph. I then took the long 2 mile climb from Delph up the Grains Road to Grains Bar to be rewarded with the long descent along Buckstones Road to come out between Shaw and Newhey before returning home to Littleborough.
On the outward journey from Newhey I didn't encounter any more than 5 motorists! The first half hour of my ride was still in virtual darkness so it was a good move recharging my usb functioning lights last night.

I'm really glad I made the effort especially if the weather results in me doing less rides over the next few days than I otherwise would.


----------



## Buck (14 Jan 2018)

Today was still quite bracing with plenty of wind chill but nice and toasty apart from the exposed bits of my face!

I fancied a slightly different ride so once up on the Holmfirth Road and at the Sovereign crossroads I decided to head straight across and follow the road on a nice easy descent down towards Denby Dale before a right turn onto the Barnsley Road and then the gentle climb up to The Dunkirk before heading left on Dry Hill Lane for a nice section with a few cheeky climbs before arriving in High Hoyland. 

A quick stop and photo before continuing 






Another nice descent (the benefit of those climbs earlier!) and a couple of left turns took me to the roundabout under the M1. A long steady drag took me on past the Yorkshire Sculpture Park on busy busy roads then on through West Bretton and on through Midgeley and Flockton where the narrow roads mean adopting a central position in the road is the safest even if you sense the rath of a couple of drivers !!

After another set of temporary lights it was a left onto quiet roads and a steady climb up to and past Emley mast where the sky was very moody. 






I flew past the Three Acres then as I came into Shelley, the quick way home was a right at the junction so left it was

On through Lower then Upper Cumberworth with the exposed road and head/sidewind making it less than fun but soon onto more sheltered roads.

Back through the Sovereign crossroads and the temporary lights before heading home. 

25 miles and 2,093 ft of climbing.


----------



## hondated (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well today was the day, and I was up just before the alarm at 0530hrs. I had a route planned, but bit of a brain fade since it started by going through Windsor Great Park which doesn't open until dawn for cyclists, so I figured I'd get some early flat miles and did a circuit out to Eton before looping back past the end of my road some 20 miles later. The temperature settled at 2 degrees so I actually got the clothing right, and the 2nd hand Hope Vision 1 light proved to be a great buy, lighting the dark roads nicely.
> Up through the park before heading through Ascot to Bracknell which turned into a hellish half hour. Note to self, in future stick to mapping on the roads, do not try and get the Garmin to plan routes through walking/cycling underpasses. Lots of wrong turns and doubling back on myself, I was glad to see the back of Bracknell!
> By now it was colder, down to 1 degree, and I was starting to get peckish. A steady run down through Owlsmore saw me in Camberley and I spotted a McD's, so bike locked up, and at 51 miles I actually really enjoyed a double sausage and egg McMuffin, hash brown and coffee. Didn't stay long as I was warming up, and that wouldn't do. Back on the bike and down through Frimley, some vaguely familiar territory around Pirbright, Ash Vale and towards Guildford. I'd decided not to look at how many miles I'd done until I go to roads I knew, so at Chobham I discovered I had 75 miles done. Back via Stonehill, then a Chertsey loop to get the miles in. Missed @Stonechat , 2nd time this week we've been on similar ground...
> Home on 101.4 miles, with a moving time of 6hrs 58 minutes and 8 seconds, way faster than I was planning or expecting.
> ...


Congratulations would of been easier in the Summer.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well today was the day, and I was up just before the alarm at 0530hrs. I had a route planned, but bit of a brain fade since it started by going through Windsor Great Park which doesn't open until dawn for cyclists, so I figured I'd get some early flat miles and did a circuit out to Eton before looping back past the end of my road some 20 miles later. The temperature settled at 2 degrees so I actually got the clothing right, and the 2nd hand Hope Vision 1 light proved to be a great buy, lighting the dark roads nicely.
> Up through the park before heading through Ascot to Bracknell which turned into a hellish half hour. Note to self, in future stick to mapping on the roads, do not try and get the Garmin to plan routes through walking/cycling underpasses. Lots of wrong turns and doubling back on myself, I was glad to see the back of Bracknell!
> By now it was colder, down to 1 degree, and I was starting to get peckish. A steady run down through Owlsmore saw me in Camberley and I spotted a McD's, so bike locked up, and at 51 miles I actually really enjoyed a double sausage and egg McMuffin, hash brown and coffee. Didn't stay long as I was warming up, and that wouldn't do. Back on the bike and down through Frimley, some vaguely familiar territory around Pirbright, Ash Vale and towards Guildford. I'd decided not to look at how many miles I'd done until I go to roads I knew, so at Chobham I discovered I had 75 miles done. Back via Stonehill, then a Chertsey loop to get the miles in. Missed @Stonechat , 2nd time this week we've been on similar ground...
> Home on 101.4 miles, with a moving time of 6hrs 58 minutes and 8 seconds, way faster than I was planning or expecting.
> ...


Well done.


----------



## colly (14 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well today was the day, and I was up just before the alarm at 0530hrs. I had a route planned, but bit of a brain fade since it started by going through Windsor Great Park which doesn't open until dawn for cyclists, so I figured I'd get some early flat miles and did a circuit out to Eton before looping back past the end of my road some 20 miles later. The temperature settled at 2 degrees so I actually got the clothing right, and the 2nd hand Hope Vision 1 light proved to be a great buy, lighting the dark roads nicely.
> Up through the park before heading through Ascot to Bracknell which turned into a hellish half hour. Note to self, in future stick to mapping on the roads, do not try and get the Garmin to plan routes through walking/cycling underpasses. Lots of wrong turns and doubling back on myself, I was glad to see the back of Bracknell!
> By now it was colder, down to 1 degree, and I was starting to get peckish. A steady run down through Owlsmore saw me in Camberley and I spotted a McD's, so bike locked up, and at 51 miles I actually really enjoyed a double sausage and egg McMuffin, hash brown and coffee. Didn't stay long as I was warming up, and that wouldn't do. Back on the bike and down through Frimley, some vaguely familiar territory around Pirbright, Ash Vale and towards Guildford. I'd decided not to look at how many miles I'd done until I go to roads I knew, so at Chobham I discovered I had 75 miles done. Back via Stonehill, then a Chertsey loop to get the miles in. Missed @Stonechat , 2nd time this week we've been on similar ground...
> Home on 101.4 miles, with a moving time of 6hrs 58 minutes and 8 seconds, way faster than I was planning or expecting.
> ...




I would give you two likes if I could.  Cracking effort.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well today was the day, and I was up just before the alarm at 0530hrs. I had a route planned, but bit of a brain fade since it started by going through Windsor Great Park which doesn't open until dawn for cyclists, so I figured I'd get some early flat miles and did a circuit out to Eton before looping back past the end of my road some 20 miles later. The temperature settled at 2 degrees so I actually got the clothing right, and the 2nd hand Hope Vision 1 light proved to be a great buy, lighting the dark roads nicely.
> Up through the park before heading through Ascot to Bracknell which turned into a hellish half hour. Note to self, in future stick to mapping on the roads, do not try and get the Garmin to plan routes through walking/cycling underpasses. Lots of wrong turns and doubling back on myself, I was glad to see the back of Bracknell!
> By now it was colder, down to 1 degree, and I was starting to get peckish. A steady run down through Owlsmore saw me in Camberley and I spotted a McD's, so bike locked up, and at 51 miles I actually really enjoyed a double sausage and egg McMuffin, hash brown and coffee. Didn't stay long as I was warming up, and that wouldn't do. Back on the bike and down through Frimley, some vaguely familiar territory around Pirbright, Ash Vale and towards Guildford. I'd decided not to look at how many miles I'd done until I go to roads I knew, so at Chobham I discovered I had 75 miles done. Back via Stonehill, then a Chertsey loop to get the miles in. Missed @Stonechat , 2nd time this week we've been on similar ground...
> Home on 101.4 miles, with a moving time of 6hrs 58 minutes and 8 seconds, way faster than I was planning or expecting.
> ...


Well done @cosmicbike 
It was cold, think my metabolism is not yet up to full speed, but glad you got your clothing right.
Strangely I have never done a century in this area. Always sportives.

Good ride


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jan 2018)

Really brilliant effort @cosmicbike! 
My first (and only lol) imperial, around 113 miles I think, took me about 12 hours moving time plus 2 hours stopping time


----------



## Old jon (15 Jan 2018)

Many congratulations, and very well done, @cosmicbike !!

Hmmm, cleaned the bikes yesterday, so I was not surprised about the rain this morning. Also brave and credulous, I believed the weather forecast, so off I went for a ride on the fixed. Thirteen miles in soggy total, around the less hilly bits south and east from where I am now sitting. With the sun shining through the window!

Very much a ride in the suburbs, I rode around the dereliction of Holbeck, having to wend through a traffic jam to reach that part of Jack Lane, along Water Lane and then traversed Hunslet to the climb for John o’ Gaunts. Woodlesford next, and the downhill spin past the station. This is where I decided shorter was better. Uphill was warm enough but down was less good than that. So, turn right, and again right at the Oulton roundabout to climb the hill, just for the generated warmth. Left onto Haigh Road and along to that awkward junction with Wood Lane. Turn right there, just so I could ride past the jawbones. Right at the lights aims the bike back to Hunslet, and also gives me my first glimpse of blue sky. Over Seacroft maybe. It was still persisting on me. Anyway, back home through Hunslet again, with a diversion to pass the light railway on the way to Dewsbury Road and home. No video today, but there is a map. At least I think it is a map, real ones go soggy in the rain.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jan 2018)

I've been kicking myself, having missed a couple of good opportunities to get out for a ride at the weekend and then the weather forecast looked too bad to get out today, however it unexpectedly cleared up about midday so I quickly had some lunch then got the bike out.

It's milder out than expected but quite breezy. I decided to head for Oaks as that makes for a good ride when there is a strong westerly due to having the wind and gradient helping on the way back.

After the rain this morning the roads were wet and/or muddy so the freshly cleaned bike didn't stay like that for long, especially as I used the dirt track over Lyth Hill on my way to Exfords Green.

Long Lane was a low speed slog as it's deceptively uphill and was directly into the wind today and the climb to Oaks was much the same, to the extent that I was down a couple of gears lower than usual and wondering whether something had gone wrong with my fitness. Looking it up later on it seems the wind was gusting to around 30mph which may have had something to do with it.

I took the back way to Pulverbatch then headed for Wilderley with the wind behind me and making the hills now seem effortless. I decided to extend the ride and headed past Smethcott and Walkmills to Leebotwood before turning northwards for Longnor, Ryton and Condover. I had more of a crosswind for this bit which didn't help as much (and was colder than earlier on in the trip) but I still got along at a reasonable pace, however it seemed to shift to a northwesterly after Condover which slowed me down quite a bit for the last couple of miles or so.

During my short stretch along the A49 I had two courteous overtakes from HGVs and a third waited patiently as I took my turning. Thanks guys.

23.2 miles today at 12.5 mph average. Fairly pleased with that on this route.





At the top of Lyth Hill and looking towards Oaks.





The view back down the road I've just climbed at Oaks.





At Broom Hill en route to Pulverbatch. There are some showers rolling across Shrewsbury.





A little further on, near to Smethcott; more showers partly obscuring the Wrekin. I was lucky and stayed mostly dry.


----------



## gavgav (15 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well today was the day, and I was up just before the alarm at 0530hrs. I had a route planned, but bit of a brain fade since it started by going through Windsor Great Park which doesn't open until dawn for cyclists, so I figured I'd get some early flat miles and did a circuit out to Eton before looping back past the end of my road some 20 miles later. The temperature settled at 2 degrees so I actually got the clothing right, and the 2nd hand Hope Vision 1 light proved to be a great buy, lighting the dark roads nicely.
> Up through the park before heading through Ascot to Bracknell which turned into a hellish half hour. Note to self, in future stick to mapping on the roads, do not try and get the Garmin to plan routes through walking/cycling underpasses. Lots of wrong turns and doubling back on myself, I was glad to see the back of Bracknell!
> By now it was colder, down to 1 degree, and I was starting to get peckish. A steady run down through Owlsmore saw me in Camberley and I spotted a McD's, so bike locked up, and at 51 miles I actually really enjoyed a double sausage and egg McMuffin, hash brown and coffee. Didn't stay long as I was warming up, and that wouldn't do. Back on the bike and down through Frimley, some vaguely familiar territory around Pirbright, Ash Vale and towards Guildford. I'd decided not to look at how many miles I'd done until I go to roads I knew, so at Chobham I discovered I had 75 miles done. Back via Stonehill, then a Chertsey loop to get the miles in. Missed @Stonechat , 2nd time this week we've been on similar ground...
> Home on 101.4 miles, with a moving time of 6hrs 58 minutes and 8 seconds, way faster than I was planning or expecting.
> ...


Many congratulations @cosmicbike. Great stuff!


----------



## Jon George (15 Jan 2018)

Nice to catch up with this thread - my part-time job has generated an absolute stinker of a problem which I don't think will end happily for me. (The realisation that my contract is effectively zero-hours has not been relaxing.) 

With another email sent, I decided I just HAD to get on a bike, even though the rain was tipping down. I grabbed Pasty #3 The Hybrid and had a pootle out towards Bucklesham. The sun appeared for a few brief moments, and I have proof.






The work problem hasn't gone away, but I got a ride in. (I also got wet, but who cares about that?) To misquote The Mole from Wind In The Willows: 'Bother! Oh, blow! Hang work! Up we go! Up we go!'.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Jan 2018)

A very enjoyable run with Free Wheel North , from the WhiteHouse in Maryhill . Down along the Kelvin, then over the Clyde and out to Pollok park.
Leisurely paced 19 miles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2018)

Out yesterday
*Bike selected;* CGR (due to the weather, & some grotty roads)
*Weather;* overcast. cool, intermittent west wind
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


Not far. nor fast

Along the bypass, towards Havertop (where the new main Wakefield Police Station is now, with Central Custody, etc.....)
Dropping under the M62, at Cutsyke, up past the ASDA (@ Glasshoughton), past _'Xscape'_
Under the M62 (jct 32)
Up Park Road, with the RaceCourse on my right, towards Pontefract, all the way to the new roundabouts, at Town End
Over towards Carleton, passing the old Stables, & onwards to Darrington
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/531062
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/264896

A right turn, at the traffic-lights just before Darrington, onto Westfield Lane
Past this, but not seen............ https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2642266


At the end it was definitely a right, as a left-turn would have taken me onto the A1


A rough (surfaced), but fast descent of North Cutting into Wentbridge (along the old route of the 'Great North Road'
Friday 14th February 2015



On the 'went bridge'


At the bottom, just before the River Went, it was a right turn onto Moor Lane, back towards Darrington

A steady, & deceptive 'drag'

Nearing Darrington, it was a very sharp left, back towards East Hardwick

Once through the village, Barnsdale (Doncaster) Road was crossed, & Station Road, taken, towards Ackworth (crossing the Pontefract - Rotherham railway)
Pontefract Road, was rejoined, opposite the Quaker School

Wednesday 19th September 2012





Up to the roundabout, at Moor Top (where straight ahead would be Barnsley, left; Doncaster)
I turned right, back towards Wakefield
On reaching _The Angel_ pub, there were runners from my Club, appearing off Dando Way (the filled in remains of the Brackenhill Light Railway, now a footpath)
I'd quite forgotten that it was our; http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/winter-handicap/4572012406

I rode slowly along, seeing who I knew, with a glance to the left at this plaque, by the end of Dicky Sykes Lane

Thursday 28th August 2014




They were finishing at Nostell Priory, home of one of the local ParkRuns (looked after by 'us')
I had a chat with one of the Committee members on the gate, who was marshalling

Into the grounds, with the added inkling that it was possible that one of the morning rides, held by_ Wakefield Triathlon Club_ might also be present at the Café, in the old Stables (quite a grand building itself!)
_WTC_ was present, so I had a bit of a natter with Sarah, one of the members

I also saw my lovely friend Alison who was time-keeping at the Handicap, & got a selfie, between finishers

Home then, via Doncaster Road, past the site of John Harrisons childhood home

Sunday 23rd March 2014


----------



## colly (15 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've been kicking myself, having missed a couple of good opportunities to get out for a ride at the weekend and then the weather forecast looked too bad to get out today, however it unexpectedly cleared up about midday so I quickly had some lunch then got the bike out.
> 
> It's milder out than expected but quite breezy. I decided to head for Oaks as that makes for a good ride when there is a strong westerly due to having the wind and gradient helping on the way back.
> 
> ...



Beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jan 2018)

@Rickshaw Phil ... you got sun!!!
@pjd57 what a difference a day makes, eh?
My ride today, well, it was my commute, was a bit adventurous:
it snowed a bit overnight, the paths were a bit slushy but nothing major as it did not freeze, no problems on my ice bike with studded tyres.
Got to work with my drivetrain all clogged up, just before a major snow shower!


At the end of my shift it didn't seem so bad, and it stayed ok to ride till I started the very minor climb into Rutherglen, where I live.
A few feet of ascend, another snow shower, untreated cycling route, suddenly it's like a mountain bike slalom!
On the road traffic started to come to a standstill, some buses gave up leaving their passengers to walk but I was still riding the path parallel to the main road.
My wheels were starting to slide a bit, had to walk a steepish downhill because I was losing grip on the by now deep snow.
I would have hurled myself down it, but the pedestrians that the bus had let out were in the way 
I stopped to let some air out my tyres ... much better, I had them pumped up for the possibility of icy conditions, not for the actual snow!
Yes, I could make my life easier by taking the road, but I don't trust the drivers to control their cars in snow, and anyway the little gritting that was done earlier in the day is now gone.
I had fun: a tumble in the soft snow at my slow speed would not have hurt anyway 
Gotta do it all again tomorrow, it's still snowing here: even if I wanted to take public transport, there won't be any running 
Here is a picture, I stopped especially to take it for you 
By the way, I was not the only cyclist about, saw at least another dozen.
There was a lady cycling the same way as me, which is great, as up until a few years ago after town I hardly saw cyclists, not even in summer, never mind in a snow storm!


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2018)

Not mine but my 13yo's - his training session was cancelled due to snow and ice on the roads with traffic jams everywhere so he did a 10 mile TT practice which we video'd:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6whjZ_0s3A
and https://www.strava.com/activities/1360587993

10 miles in 16:48 average 35.8mph, with him then  afterwards. Mum  , me 

Oh, and sorry about the mess in the video. It was a very hastily arranged session and I'm back on crutches after a fall on ice so couldn't clean up.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2018)

DCLane said:


> Not mine but my 13yo's - his training session was cancelled due to snow and ice on the roads with traffic jams everywhere so he did a 10 mile TT practice which we video'd:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6whjZ_0s3A
> and https://www.strava.com/activities/1360587993
> ...



 to your son  . How does he balance on rollers a take the drinks bottle out I'd me if I tried that . The give everything for the last mile comment made me smile and the restrained ssh reply mine would have been more industrial


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> to your son  . How does he balance on rollers a take the drinks bottle out I'd me if I tried that . The give everything for the last mile comment made me smile and the restrained ssh reply mine would have been more industrial



He does like being 'encouraged', honest 

It takes practice and they're trained. Weekly roller sessions over the winter with a chair to hold on to for beginners. Even 6 year-olds can learn but there aren't many that don't have something to hold on to when starting/stopping.

They then progress to riding no-handed, one foot only, either side, out of the saddle, bunny hops and track standing all on rollers. The difficult tricks are changing a jersey and passing an inner tube through from front to back. He's still to master juggling whilst on rollers.

Oh, and he cracked a rib in a fall when first learning.


----------



## Donger (17 Jan 2018)

Grabbed another bonus (27 mile) ride this morning. Nice mild weather (or so it seemed), so I nipped out for a gentle spin. Turned out the weathermen were completely wrong about the west wind today ..... as I headed out southwards straight into a stiff southerly wind being funnelled up the Severn Vale. Once I got to Eastington, I was surprised to come across patches of frost and slush in the road, which recurred randomly for the next 4 or 5 miles, causing me to take it easy while I watched the road surface ahead of me carefully. Not too much frost .... mostly just mud everywhere. Judging by the state of the fields, it looks like it will be muddy for some time yet:




Picked my way through the Stanleys:




... until I got to Stonehouse, where I avoided the traffic lights by heading back to Eastington for the second time. The streams were all really full and raging:




Made my way back home via Frampton on Severn, Saul and Epney, getting to Elmore in glorious warm sunshine that made me feel overdressed. There had been just about every kind of weather in one ride. As late as 11:00am there was still heavy frost on the cycle path near Eastington:




The lanes around Elmore always look great in the sunshine:




... and Elmore Court looked glorious in the sunshine today:




Spotted the first daffodils of the year in Elmore, too! (Just about starting to open on the 17th Jan).
Maybe Spring is on its way early? Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2018)

Well I had a head on collision tonight on the way to work. With another cyclist. Heading towards each other on the cyclepath we both opted to avoid each other in the same direction, with the inevitable result. No harm done beyond one of my lights needing some superglue attention, and we parted ways amicably. First time that's happened to me.
Otherwise a very fast ride in, I suspect with 40mph gusts forecast in the morning it may be a slower ride home


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jan 2018)

Cold and blowy out there. At least we didn't get the snow dump that the north did. We did get sunshine tho'. So out for a quick dip in the weather I went. Standard run out around the lanes to see if the White Rabbit is OK. He was and is still enjoying the view. I struggled in the cold wind and was glad of the hedges for shelter. A Bullfinch darted across the road, a Buzzard skimmed the field and later two buzzards flapped and glided high above looking for a thermal (me too!). Finally a sparrowhawk took to escape as I rode close to his perch. I'd had enough as I rolled home. Gotta time these dips as getting too exposed is counter productive. Anyway - nice to get out into some bright weather for a bit of leg turning and fresh air. 35 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well I had a head on collision tonight on the way to work. With another cyclist. Heading towards each other on the cyclepath we both opted to avoid each other in the same direction, with the inevitable result. No harm done beyond one of my lights needing some superglue attention, and we parted ways amicably. First time that's happened to me.
> Otherwise a very fast ride in, I suspect with 40mph gusts forecast in the morning it may be a slower ride home


Strange that the "ride on the left" rule seems to go out of the window on cycle paths


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well I had a head on collision tonight on the way to work. With another cyclist. Heading towards each other on the cyclepath we both opted to avoid each other in the same direction, with the inevitable result. No harm done beyond one of my lights needing some superglue attention, and we parted ways amicably. First time that's happened to me.
> Otherwise a very fast ride in, I suspect with 40mph gusts forecast in the morning it may be a slower ride home




I am glad neither of you were hurt.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Strange that the "ride on the left" rule seems to go out of the window on cycle paths


I know, and it was me who was sticking to the left. I moved to the right later in the ride to avoid a similar occurrence.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2018)

Oh my @cosmicbike hope you and the bike are fine! I usually see them coming and just stop in time, with a big growl "we keep to the left in the UK!!!" 
I'm supposed to be the foreigner ... 
@DCLane your boy is ace! Did you slip on foot or was it on the bike?

I had another challenging commute into work today.
It had snowed heavily overnight over the untreated roads in my area.
Had to walk the bike out of my housing estate as a matter of fact, the cycling paths were impassable on the bike, I tried but was sliding allover the place so I started walking.
The main road was awash with slush too, even the cars were going slower than usual, but I was not trusting drivers not to slide into me, so I walked the bike a couple of miles till I could find a road fit to cycle on.
Really, after getting a zillion snow alerts on my phone from the Met Office app I should have fitted the studded tyres with knobs, but I didn't ... 
The sleek studded just don't cut it on frozen slush.
Strangely, I don't mind taking my chances of falling off on my way home, but I get paranoid on my way into work 
Got there eventually, early too.
On one of the bits that I didn't trust myself to cycle, a guy in workman's attire, on a mountain bike, did it no problem: I was well jealous!
Many kudos to the guy on thin tyres that crossed the cul the sac that leads into my work then up a covered cycle way: the road had not been gritted at all, still he managed to stay upright.
I tried to find him on Strava flyby to give him kudos, what a skillful rider, but he's not on there.
It had stopped snowing while I was at work (more snow storms to come tonight apparently) so, since my 8 hour shift was extended to a 12 hour shift, meaning a quiet time on the roads for my return home, I decided to ride it all on the road instead of using my usual park/paths route.
Pedaling Boris the ice bike on 40 psi uphill, I'll sleep well tonight 
Glad I'm off for the next couple of days, because, like @User9609 said
[QUOTE 5119538, member: 9609"]Really have to concentrate to keep in the tram lines, when you get into the snow it is very energy sapping.[/QUOTE]
It's fun, but not when you are headed to do a long day's work!


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @DCLane your boy is ace! Did you slip on foot or was it on the bike?



Thanks from Tim.

Unfortunately I was part-way through an audax and had stopped just at the wrong point. It'll be at least 4 weeks apparently before I can get off the crutches and ride again.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2018)

DCLane said:


> Thanks from Tim.
> 
> Unfortunately I was part-way through an audax and had stopped just at the wrong point. It'll be at least 4 weeks apparently before I can get off the crutches and ride again.


Ouch! GWS!


----------



## ozboz (18 Jan 2018)

This afternoon I took the road on a route I recc'd last week for my GF , from stables to Bushy Park , ( a Royal Park at Hampton ) only 2-1/2 miles , to nearest entrance that I deemed would be the best for the horse , Arnie , to get through into the Park , anyway we set of , my leading the way on my mighty Surly Steed ! G F on Arnie , a 14.2 ish hands Grey Arab , , clipity clop ! I began at a pootle pace It appeared to be a good pace for them , but he does not handle certain aspects of the roads to well , traffic lights and a lot of lane markings , speed bumps etc , so I let them go in front and I was amazed at the amount of talking she did to him , some commands , mostly encouragement , also I could watch the very subtle movements of her feet , pressing and tapping into his sides to steer , speed up , slow and stop , she did have a crop but never used it , I thought the traffic may spook him , but no , there was light to medium movement , cars , commercials and buses , and I must say , as s cyclist , I wish I could get the same amount of courtesy from drivers , 95% of them were really well behaved as they followed , passed and approached them . Anyway , got to the park ,Hampton Hill entrance, once more he surprised me , he handled the turnstile style gate remarkably well , they set off on the rough grass areas , cantering etc , I dropped on the granny ring and followed , in one area the was a herd of Deer , quite a lot of Stags , a lot of young Bucks were strutting their stuff and leaping around and so we got to within about 200 yards or so to them he never flinched , but , I could see him totally focused on them ,so wie rode around for about an hour , and then headed of back , same way , same again , very unproblematic , but there was a lot of things to do to sort him out back at the stables to bed him down for the night , so I was really impressed , there is no doubt a lot of experience , skill and courage to riding horses ,
More than I have it given credit for,
As for me , nearly had an off , the chain got stuck in between the chainrings as I was going back on the middle that was a first ! , al in all did about 25 miles from start at home to finish , cold head wind riding out , but nice coming back ,


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jan 2018)

ozboz said:


> This afternoon I took the road on a route I recc'd last week for my GF , from stables to Bushy Park , ( a Royal Park at Hampton ) only 2-1/2 miles , to nearest entrance that I deemed would be the best for the horse , Arnie , to get through into the Park , anyway we set of , my leading the way on my mighty Surly Steed ! G F on Arnie , a 14.2 ish hands Grey Arab , , clipity clop ! I began at a pootle pace It appeared to be a good pace for them , but he does not handle certain aspects of the roads to well , traffic lights and a lot of lane markings , speed bumps etc , so I let them go in front and I was amazed at the amount of talking she did to him , some commands , mostly encouragement , also I could watch the very subtle movements of her feet , pressing and tapping into his sides to steer , speed up , slow and stop , she did have a crop but never used it , I thought the traffic may spook him , but no , there was light to medium movement , cars , commercials and buses , and I must say , as s cyclist , I wish I could get the same amount of courtesy from drivers , 95% of them were really well behaved as they followed , passed and approached them . Anyway , got to the park ,Hampton Hill entrance, once more he surprised me , he handled the turnstile style gate remarkably well , they set off on the rough grass areas , cantering etc , I dropped on the granny ring and followed , in one area the was a herd of Deer , quite a lot of Stags , a lot of young Bucks were strutting their stuff and leaping around and so we got to within about 200 yards or so to them he never flinched , but , I could see him totally focused on them ,so wie rode around for about an hour , and then headed of back , same way , same again , very unproblematic , but there was a lot of things to do to sort him out back at the stables to bed him down for the night , so I was really impressed , there is no doubt a lot of experience , skill and courage to riding horses ,
> More than I have it given credit for,
> As for me , nearly had an off , the chain got stuck in between the chainrings as I was going back on the middle that was a first ! , al in all did about 25 miles from start at home to finish , cold head wind riding out , but nice coming back ,



Mrs Dave has to coax and encourage me on the tandem from time to time too!


----------



## kapelmuur (18 Jan 2018)

DCLane said:


> He does like being 'encouraged', honest
> 
> It takes practice and they're trained. Weekly roller sessions over the winter with a chair to hold on to for beginners. Even 6 year-olds can learn but there aren't many that don't have something to hold on to when starting/stopping.
> 
> ...



Chapeau x 2! First for the skill on the rollers, I never mastered them, although I didn't get any until I was 65. I guess it helps to start young! 

Secondly for being allowed to set up in the house, I have the veto from SWMBO and my turbo is relegated to the garage.

Out of interest, how does his 10 mile TT time on the rollers compare with his times on the road?


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> Secondly for being allowed to set up in the house, I have the veto from SWMBO and my turbo is relegated to the garage.
> 
> Out of interest, how does his 10 mile TT time on the rollers compare with his times on the road?



Don't worry. I'm banished to the conservatory whereas he's allowed inside.

In terms of comparable times our best guess is that it'd be equivalent to a 21-22 minute ride on a flat road TT, or at least that's what we've picked up when he's done a similar ride.


----------



## colly (18 Jan 2018)

Swift little spin out before the rain/snow/wind sets in. Squeezed between some lunch and a haircut.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20168359


----------



## pjd57 (18 Jan 2018)

Decided on my old hybrid for a run into Glasgow city centre to pick up more internet shopping for Mrs D.
Had to walk out to the bus routes before getting on. 
Stuck to main roads into town, along to Partick then back up via Byres rd.
Stopped for a trig point picture as well.
Enjoyable 12:5 miles.￼


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2018)

Just a quick one today. I was going to go off and do my usual Acton Burnell loop but I'd barely got away from the house when I noticed the heavy shower rolling in from the west. There was still blue sky to the north of it though so I changed plan and headed into Shrewsbury, through the Quarry and out towards Uffington and Upton Magna before coming back via Atcham, Condover and over Lyth Hill.

This worked out well as I just got caught by the very edge of the shower (didn't need waterproofs) and the wind was either behind or from the side for much of the ride.

No incidents to report, just a pleasant ride with the layers judged just about right to be comfortable. When I got back I just had time to put the bike away before the next heavy shower rolled through giving a good soaking. Glad I missed that.

20.5 miles at 12.7 mph average.





The River Severn from Porthill Bridge looking towards the Welsh Bridge.





Across The Quarry to St. Chad's with another big shower looming. That one is going to miss me though.





It's not as clear as I'd hoped in this photo but the river is high and almost up to the tow path today.





Crossing the A5 as I head for Atcham.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jan 2018)

The forecast didn't look too bad. Light showers. Hmmmph. I headed out anyway. Light showery stuff was what I got as I headed around the north of the Hills. Not too bad. My lack of recent climbing was exposed as I dropped below 6 mph on the hill to Alfrick Pound. The road was closed tho' for maintenance work. I asked and was allowed to pass having listened to the Health and Safety briefing. Just patching work was going on but plenty of machinery needed. The work force was very polite indeed. The lumps of ups and downs as I headed south were taking their toll. I was looking forward to the easier section further south. Then the rain really came on. I sheltered under the lych gate at Eastnor's church and waited. It was quite a deluge but it didn't take long to pass. So on down through the ford at Clencher's Mill allowed me to turn around the southern end of the Hills and begin the northerly leg through the well worn Castlemorton lanes. I'd had enough as I rolled home. Wind, rain and cold but still worth it. 39 smiles


----------



## derrick (18 Jan 2018)

Manged a short ride this morning, we waited for the wind to drop a bit before we ventured out. Still a bit blowy but needed to get out for a ride. first one this week, need the temperature to go up a few degrees. think this will be the only ride this week, weekend weather does not look to clever, but it may change next week, Hopefully.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1363092707


----------



## Old jon (18 Jan 2018)

Map first, today I hope.






Cos it would not upload . . .

Brrr! And Brrr! again!! The weather was not quite that bad but events conspired, the way they sometimes do. That said, the ride started well, and it is January.

A ride with gears for today and I pedalled away from home with no defined route in mind, as is so often the case. North east from home was the vague idea, somewhere in the general direction of Wetherby. There are a few variations available on the way from here to there but from here all variations include Holbeck. Old silly habit, ride around there to make three right turns and avoid one right turn on a busy junction. And it warms the legs up. Cross the Aire at Crown Point Bridge and ride past the bus station on the ( quiet this morning ) way to the climb up Roundhay Road to the Oakwood Clock. More climb to the Ring Road, on the A 58, and a little further to Red Hall Lane and turn right to head towards Thorner. The drop down Sandhills is always fun, through the village and I decided to turn onto Milner Lane for the hill to another Thorner Lane and make a right turn for East Rigton.



A spur of a long moment choice to take the first left took me back to the A 58, then turn right towards the traffic lights and left to ride towards East Keswick. Out of the village and turn right on the A 659, then ride to Collingham and back on the A 58 for the ride back to Leeds. Where events conspired.

Leeds has it’s very own version of Regent Street. Scruffy, tatty and lined with, um, businesses. And towards the town centre end there is John Lewis and the bit of road that gave me a puncture today. No complaint about the deflation, and it was easy to find the sharp that caused it. Looked like the stem of a drawing pin and it was stuck 3mm through the tyre. A right faff to remove it, a small pair of pliers would have done it in seconds, so you can guess what I do not carry. With fingers becoming colder by the minute I was not looking forward to replacing the tyre. But, I can now tell the world that a Schwalbe Durano Plus after 2253 miles of use can be replaced at the side of the frozen road with very little effort indeed. This made me a happy man. The arrival back home after 27.8 miles of mixed showers and sun made me even happier. And I am looking forward to the next ride.


----------



## Donger (18 Jan 2018)

Stunning pictures, yet again @User9609 . Just stunning.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jan 2018)

Well as suspected, the ride home from work this morningwas indeed tough, and the Met Office were correct with the 40mph gusts, straight in my face for most of it. My usual 42 minute ride was extended to 49 minutes, whcih sounds small, but is a 20% increase. Fortunately tonight I didn't have to worry about the wind, and the ride home in the morning looks like ice may be my concern.
On the down side, the Boardman has delevloped a squeak (in addition to the BB creaking), and a bit of a rattle. I suppose over 8000 miles with only the basics being done is taking it's toll, I just need to find the time to give it a good once over.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2018)

Back to filming my 13yo rather than me, this time in a sequence of 10 second rev-outs: about 50mph was the fastest


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmQvwKpHKnY


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jan 2018)

'Long weekend' coming up, so hopefully................

(off Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues)


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jan 2018)

Missed the vital post somewhere @DCLane 
Sorry for your mishap and get well soon.
I am quite well recovered but finding temperatures rather cold so hitting the indoor bike (Wattbike Atom) quite a bit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Long weekend' coming up, so hopefully................
> 
> (off Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues)


Plus................. over 3 weeks remaining annual-leave to fit in before the beginning of April!


----------



## iandg (20 Jan 2018)

(Friday) One of the best rides I've had in ages. A lot of snow about so rode the Cross-Check with the Schwalbe Snow Studs. Hit by a snowy squall on the way to Leurbost (12km) and thought about turning back at 15km but then the wind dropped and the sun came out and it was a lovely ride over Achmore to Callanish. Ordered a plate of soup and a bowl of chips at the visitor centre (but the chips came on a plate and the soup in a bowl) and finished off with a nice strong coffee. Then back out into the elements. The snow started to fall shortly after leaving the cafe and the wind picked up. But it was on my back giving an 'easy' tail wind ride back to Stornoway.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20185117


----------



## Donger (20 Jan 2018)

Classic stuff @wicker man ! We should have a Gallery of Suffering somewhere in this forum, and that last picture would definitely belong in it. Epic!


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jan 2018)

What a sh1tty old day! Cold rain all the way round for a ride on my mtb. At the bottom of the village I headed toward Cambridge, slipping and slithering as I went. Into Coton then over the rifle range. The field with the fieldfare in a couple of weeks ago had been ploughed, the track around the edge of the field had been rutted to buggery, it was tough going




^^^ it felt like I was riding over this!

Into Barton and over to Haslingfield. I changed the cassette to the biggest gear then went to put the chainring into the smaller one.... no go! I tinkered for a bit but I was getting cold so I opted for Chapel Hill in the big ring. Up and over the hill, then the byway back to Harlton.

In to Eversden then up to the Wimpole ridge. I stopped at the top and watched 2 hares on the field below me. They are sat on the pale bit of grass at 12 o'clock in the picture.





Back down to Little Eversden and home along the roads.

Filthy, freezing and soaking. Great fun!

22 messy miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1365897524


----------



## Brandane (20 Jan 2018)

Due to the risk of ice today, the MTB got an airing on it's Schwalbe ice spikes.
Did a regular circuit of mine, which I have to say - on a nice day it is almost as good as anything I have found on my cycle travels in the UK, France, Spain, and Florida. Today was one of those days; very cold but dry and no wind to speak of.

This is the circuit; about 22.7 miles and 1837 feet of climbing:






The ice spike tyres proved to be a good choice. It was like this for about 7 miles up the Brisbane Glen and then down to Loch Thom before I once again found gritted roads. It was actually easier climbing on this stuff rather than descending. Would have been fine if not for the rutting caused by cars.






Stopped for lunch at Wemyss Bay pier. The ferry was just leaving to my place of birth and former home town of Rothesay:






After lunch, a couple of short but steep climbs up through Skelmorlie, where I saw this. Is it just me or is the sign somewhat ironic? Hope the SAS don't come through my door for publishing this photo on the net!






All in all quite an enjoyable ride today. Given the choice between cold, sunny, still weather and the alternative of mild, wet and windy - I know what my preference is!


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2018)

Had arranged to meet big Sis at nice pie at 1130 for breakfast forecast looked pretty bad so out the door at 0900 to try and beat the rain . Got a mile down the road and it's spitting enough to put the rain jacket on and it never stopped again for the whole ride !! . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington and up the Wreake valley in constant drizzle . Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Frisby on the Wreake through the village and it's get abit climby now up over the A607 on the rolling terrain around Gaddesby . Back over the A607 to Asfordby and up Saxileby hill . Ab Kettleby, Holwell ,climbing out the village there was 2 horse riders ahead 2 abreast on a narrow road .I was about to let them know I here when they started cantering and I never caught them . Onto Scalford and my hands are now wet and cold cafes only 5 miles now thankfully . Pressed on to Nice pie and big Sis was waiting and had ordered my beans on toast and coffee which was soon devoured while I thawed out a bit I had 37 miles on the clock at this point and began to think of a metric century .As we set chatted the rain turned to as much snow as rain and I wasn't looking forward to the ride home .Due to clever planning I swapped my glooves for some dry ones in my pocket  bliss . So I need to turn the 16 mles route home into 25 plus . Quick diversion through Willoughby on the Wolds and I'm on target . It's getting pretty unpleasant now . Barrow and Quorn now it's just the matter of following my commute home . Hands are now wet and cold again and overshoes also succumbed to the weather and the feet are wet . The last 5 miles were tough Rothley ,Cropston and finally home 63.89 miles in the bag . Nice bowl of soup to warm up and cycling clothing and bike put to dry . One of those rides where you think why did I do that . So Januarys metric century ride in the bag left a bit later this month as I wasn't sure I was going to commit to it but it made me put the extra miles in today .Dam these challenges


----------



## colly (20 Jan 2018)

Nothing anywhere near as epic as the posts above what with ice, and snow etc. 

However I did have to tackle the shoppers around Cross Gates and on the return the roundabout at York Road/Ring Road so I feel I've acheived something at least.
A short ride out east through Cross Gates, up to Colton and on towards Garforth. Headed out towards the flat lands of the east and turned north through Micklefield and thence to Aberford. Back west to Barwick in Elmete, past Scholes and Down to Killingbeck and back home. Quite enough on what is a cold damp dirty roaded afternoon. 

20miles with about 110ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20205348


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Jan 2018)

I managed a mere 5 miles to the shops and back this morning in the cold and rain. The rest of the day has been spent decorating, and based on the forecast tomorrow may well be the same.


----------



## Brandane (20 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> The rest of the day has been spent decorating, and based on the forecast tomorrow may well be the same.


Tax return weather for me tomorrow .

Edit.... Done! 
Owed the gits £22 though. Don't know how they came up with that, but a small price to pay for the joy of completing the ****ard thing. Now it's  time....


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2018)

I normally go out for a ride first thing (before too many motorists have woken up), but with the forecast being for a hard frost overnight that wouldn't clear until mid-morning that went out of the window.
It was the right decision as it was very slippery underfoot walking the dog first thing, with patches of black ice lurking, so other stuff was done and I finally got out on the Giant just before 1pm.
Three close passes in the first couple of miles reminded me why I normally go out early - including one plum in a Peugeot who simply had to get past before we reached some cars parked on the opposite side of the road, which he totally misjudged so just swerved back in across me to avoid crashing into them. Fortunately I was wise to the idiot and had already covered the brakes, but it was still a bit too close for comfort... I almost caught up to him at the lights but he accelerated through as they were changing. Probably for the best.
Anyhow, Coal Road led to Skeltons Lane which led to the long lumpy descent into Thorner and by the end of that the cold was starting to sneak in through my many layers. While the roads were nicely clear of ice by now there was still some about in the fields and on the verges, along with the last remnants of the snow we had earlier in the week.
Up Main Street and I stayed on for the climb up Church Hill, which then rewards with gently downhill for the next mile or two all the way to Bramham Park and the dip at Wothersome, where I took it steady as it's in the shade and there were frozen puddles at both sides of the road. After the down comes the inevitable climb back out, which at least provided some warmth.
Left at the top onto Thorner Lane, through the smaller dip and then it keeps steadily climbing all the way to the Jewitt Lane junction, before a slight drop to Milner Lane and the run between the ridgetop hedges.
A special mention to the wind today, which was one of those special ones that seemed to be in my face no matter what direction I was riding in.
Down the hill and the little climb back into Thorner, stopping at St Peters Church for a photo:





Back in the saddle and along to the Mexborough Arms, where I turned right onto Carr Lane for the rollercoaster to the A58.
There it was left and a quick run, conscious I was riding into the low sun on a 50mph road, to the Coal Road junction and a huff and puff up the hill, followed by a spin along the flat section before dropping down onto local roads towards home, but adding a long loop on to push the mileage on towards respectability.

*15.4 miles* (24.8km) in *1h 10m* at a sensible *13.2mph* with *787ft* climbed and an average temperature of *2.6°C* which is approaching tropical compared to last weekend.

Glad to get out, even for a time limited ride, and I won't let a few motorised muppet spoil that. Spring really can't come soon enough though 
Tomorrow is looking like a wash out with sleet in the morning becoming heavy rain later, so it looks like any Sunday Cycling will be indoors.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jan 2018)

Brandane said:


> Tax return weather for me tomorrow .




I can't like that.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Long weekend' coming up, so hopefully................
> 
> (off Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues)



No ride today
Things to do this morning, & family trip to the Thackray Museum, in the old Work House, this afternoon
SWMBO, daughter, father-in-law, daughters b/f & myself
http://www.thackraymedicalmuseum.co.uk/


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jan 2018)

Rain and more rain. 3C (37F) with a bit of breeze too. Grim. I watched the radar for a gap in the worst of it. A combination of real time Rain Radar watching and Met Office forecasting lead me to head out after lunch. It was still raining but less so. It was still cold too. At least the breeze was assisting a bit. I took to the usual Castlemorton lanes for a decision point at the Farmers' Arms. If it was still horrid I'd take a shorter route or if things were OK I'd head out around the Ashleworth loop. I felt OK and the rain wasn't too drastic so I turned for Rye Street and on down for Redmarley. Wow - some snowdrops were out. They think it's spring. I know better tho' as it was still pretty Grim. The rain did cease but cold, grey and misty plus misted up specs meant the scenery had to be very close to see it.

I got cold dropping off from Brand Green. Self induced wind chill on top of the already cold weather. So I headed for the climb to Woolridge to warm up. No scenery up here tho'. Misty everywhere. At least the rain had stopped. On along the Hams was brisk but the grey was deepening. When I reached Longdon I realised why from the Church clock. The sun was going down. My lights went on but I was able to keep my pace fairly good. That breeze seemed to have dropped. It wasn't long and the scenery was now hidden in the dark. Tree shapes against a deep grey sky was about all I could see. Still I was riding OK so I rolled in feeling I'd had a good one. My only cold bits were the toes on one foot where some road spray had penetrated my overshoes. The big bonus was that Mrs 26 had dinner waiting. What could be better? 47 smiles (or grimaces?)


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Jan 2018)

Great winter pictures in this thread, some hardy riders too!
What I want to know is: @User9609 do you ever fall off?
You don't use the studded tyres, do you?
My ride today was just the commute, I stayed on the gritted roads with my studded tractor.
All good once I made it out of the housing scheme.
Two close passes tonight because I was too slow, but, hey ho, such is the cyclist's life


----------



## gbb (21 Jan 2018)

I might get the turbo out I thought as I looked out to a grey sky with light snow. No, just have a pootle on the hybrid ..a few layers, two skull caps, a buff etc should cover it.
Just around 8 miles at no pace on country tracks..





Crossing through Stillwells lakes, a small hidden nature reserve on old brickyards



that many people don't even know exists despite being on the edges of the city...




Looks cold and gloomy but it''s a wildlife oasis in brighter times.

Nearly didn't partake of a ride...so glad I did.


----------



## Vantage (21 Jan 2018)

I finally got out on the bike today!
6 years ago today was my first ride on the Vantage. It was a little over 5 miles along busy main roads straight through the town centre to Asda and back home again. Not to buy anything, just to ride it for the first time. Soon as I got in I spewed my guts up in true "Haven't rode a bike in ages" style.
Today wasn't much different.
You'd think that having been stuck under the stairs for 4 months my bike would be itching to be taken out, but nooooooo. Switching over to the snow tyres took over an hour of pi55ing about getting the bloody things to sit properly and then having to do it all again because I put the front one on the wrong way round. Doh!
Wrapped up like a mummy in lycra and polyester I set off towards the moors around 10am ish. Bloody hell it was cold!
Climbing up Chorley Old Road was done at around 3.5mph in my most granny like of gears and I swear I was using the whole lane with the amount of swerving I was doing...need to polish up on my bike handling. I reached the top and needed to pull over to spew up. Awesome.
I turned right at Bob Smith's pub toward the moors and was warned by a roadie in the opposite lane that the snow was starting to stick from where he'd been. That's ok i thought. I wasn't going that way. I turned right again onto the bridleway alongside the golf course. Traffic free riding 
The snow was very much sticking and the tyres were crunching along at somewhat less than warp speed. Unlike my lungs and legs, I was enjoying it though. I worried that I might come off on the way down the narrow, rocky singletrack and the brakes were struggling to stop my arse from plummeting over the edge into the ravine on my left. I wondered a few times if the burning smell was a farm or my brakes melting. After stopping a few times to free the rear mudflap from inbetween the tyre and mudguard I reached the bottom and stood for a few minutes to let the pain in my hands subside. I'm thinking I need to upgrade my brakes when I get a chance.
I pootled through Barrow Bridge and then started my last real climb of the day up Cinder Lane. I was overtaken by a jogger.  
Reaching the top, I again had to pull over to regurgitate my breakfast.
I took the easier but slightly longer route home through the estate and barely had strength enough to push the bike up the steps.
Before leaving this morning I stuck a slab of beef in the slow cooker and mum had turned up to help out. Walking through the front door the smell of cooking beef hit me square in the face and I had to run to the sink. More spewing of apocalyptic proportions 

Still, I got out 
Just under 3 miles but it's a start. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20224716


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2018)

Vantage said:


> I finally got out on the bike today!
> 6 years ago today was my first ride on the Vantage. It was a little over 5 miles along busy main roads straight through the town centre to Asda and back home again. Not to buy anything, just to ride it for the first time. Soon as I got in I spewed my guts up in true "Haven't rode a bike in ages" style.
> Today wasn't much different.
> You'd think that having been stuck under the stairs for 4 months my bike would be itching to be taken out, but nooooooo. Switching over to the snow tyres took over an hour of pi55ing about getting the bloody things to sit properly and then having to do it all again because I put the front one on the wrong way round. Doh!
> ...


I've given a like for getting out.  for the "side effects". Hope you're alright?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Jan 2018)

Vantage said:


> I finally got out on the bike today!
> 6 years ago today was my first ride on the Vantage. It was a little over 5 miles along busy main roads straight through the town centre to Asda and back home again. Not to buy anything, just to ride it for the first time. Soon as I got in I spewed my guts up in true "Haven't rode a bike in ages" style.
> Today wasn't much different.
> You'd think that having been stuck under the stairs for 4 months my bike would be itching to be taken out, but nooooooo. Switching over to the snow tyres took over an hour of pi55ing about getting the bloody things to sit properly and then having to do it all again because I put the front one on the wrong way round. Doh!
> ...




Well done for getting out in this weather.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jan 2018)

Nice one @Vantage 

Another 8 mile Cambridgeshire ride just like @gbb . I wasn't going to go out as rain had been forecast, but when it turned to proper snow I couldn't resist it. It was just the Toft loop done at an average speed of 13mph, but it felt good to be out in such conditions.

Visibility was minimal at some points, had to give me specs a wipe




Hardly a snowdrift......




Half a mile further up its starting to settle....




It's still snowing. Roads are white....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1367840775


----------



## Vantage (21 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've given a like for getting out.  for the "side effects". Hope you're alright?


 Perfectly fine


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Jan 2018)

Vantage said:


> mum had turned up to help out





Vantage said:


> Walking through the front door the smell of cooking beef hit me square in the face and I had to run to the sink. More spewing of apocalyptic proportions



You need a new Mum 

Sorry for the "out of context" quoting but I couldn't resist - hope you are OK


----------



## Donger (21 Jan 2018)

Nice one, @Dave 123 ! You'd make it into the Gallery of Suffering along with @wicker man, judging by that photo.

As for me, I turned up for our club ride today and found that everyone else had way too much sense to join me on such a miserable day. I guess that's when you realise that your hobby has become an obsession. So off I went on my own through relentless cold rain to do some hills. We had always planned to do Horsepools Hill to Edge today, so I started with that one. Once over and down the other side of that, I left the flat remainder of the club route, and decided to chuck in a few more hills instead for good measure.

There was a little snow at the side of the road at the top of Horsepools Hill at Edge, and further patches near Painswick Golf Club, near Cranham, and in Buckholt Woods, but it was cold rain that was the problem, not snow. I did a U-turn before getting to Birdlip, as there was still quite a lot of slushy snow on the road surface, and I didn't have the tyres for that kind of cycling. Loved the descent back down through Buckholt Woods and re-tracing my way back down into Painswick, but I was getting progressively colder with the wind chill and getting wetter all the time. I had to pull over a couple of times to wring the cold water out of my gloves, and I took five in a bus shelter at Pitchcombe to warm my hands up by jamming them in my armpits for a while. Result? Cold hands _and_ cold armpits!

By the time I got home, I'd done 32 miles, with 2,500ft of climbing, so it was a good workout. I can understand the others not fancying it today, but I've got four mountains to do this year, so I needed some experience of climbing in grim weather conditions. (I'll only get one shot at each of them, and for all I know, the weather may well be cold and wet when I take them on, so might as well prepare for the worst). I actually enjoyed most of it..... though waterproof gloves would have made it much more comfortable.

Today's route and profile:
https://www.strava.com/routes/11715235

Enjoy your rides, everyone. There _is_ fun to be had out there, even in this weather. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jan 2018)

Vantage said:


> I finally got out on the bike today!
> 6 years ago today was my first ride on the Vantage. It was a little over 5 miles along busy main roads straight through the town centre to Asda and back home again. Not to buy anything, just to ride it for the first time. Soon as I got in I spewed my guts up in true "Haven't rode a bike in ages" style.
> Today wasn't much different.
> You'd think that having been stuck under the stairs for 4 months my bike would be itching to be taken out, but nooooooo. Switching over to the snow tyres took over an hour of pi55ing about getting the bloody things to sit properly and then having to do it all again because I put the front one on the wrong way round. Doh!
> ...


Well done


----------



## delb0y (21 Jan 2018)

Fair play to all those who went out today (or yesterday). Was miserable enough just walking to Tesco!


----------



## colly (21 Jan 2018)

I checked the weather forecast before I set off, not once, not twice, three times. Three different sites. AccWeather, MetOffice and BBC. They varied a bit in detail but essentially saying the same thing, with the BBC giving the gloomiest outlook. Even so it said a bit of sleet at around 10 then it would be dry, cold and over cast with a 5pmh wind but temperatures creeping up to around 4 deg C.
Right, that's me then, so I set off making for Ilkley wanting, to get a few hills in I went via King Lane up through Bramhope, the back of Otley Chevin, down to Menston then the long grind up to the moors over Burley-in-Wharfedale past the the Cow and Calf rocks and sweeping down into Ilkley. I say sweeping, more like crawling than sweeping. Up on the tops the wind got up and the heavens opened. freezing cold rain/sleet covering an already very cold road made it like an ice rink so I was decending almost as slowly as the ascent.
So into Ilkley in the rain crossed the River Wharfe, then turned for home on the back road through Askwith and Denton. The sleet was coming at me almost horizontally. Stinging my eyes and making it difficult to see clearly but I pressed on slowly and eventually came into Otley just north of the river.
Left before the bridge and up towards Farnley and eventually down into Pool-in-Wharfdale.
By now I was wet through but the only places I felt particularly cold were my hands and feet. I made for Arthington and turned up Creskeld Lane toward Bramhope. A mile long climb through the trees with a maximum gradient of just under 10%. It's narrow and I was held up at one stage by a horse and rider. The horse was very skittish so I decided to hang back until they had turned off onto a bridal path.
On to the A660 and then up past Mone Bros. quarry along Alwoodley lane to Harrogate Road. Street Lane, across Soldiers Field and back home.
I had a wooley hat on and it was caked in frozen snow, as were my gloved and the front of the bike.
It was very slow going on the way back and I was cold but despite all that I actually enjoyed the ride.

It would have been better in the sun but beggars can't be choosers.

40miles in all with about 3000 feet of uphill

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20227363


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2018)

*Bike selected;* CGR (streaming wet roads)
*Weather;* cloudy, cold, chance of intermittent sleet/snow
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


Out a little later this morning @ 10:00 'ish'
Fully fitted today, with overshoes & thicker gloves

Out past the PineApple, no chance of the usual views
Slightly slithery down the hill, as some of the wider puddles were still frozen

Past the _Horse & Groom_ pub, at Horse Race End, starting to prepare for the dinner-time customers
A slight headwind picking up, with the descent towards the junction with Doncaster Road

Out, with a green light (rare!!), under the two railway bridges
- one disused as it served the (demolished) Power Station
- the other carries the Wakefield KirkGate - Doncaster line
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3784593

Left turn onto Agbrigg Road
At the end, another left onto (A61) Barnsley Road, passing Thomas A Beckett School, home of a road-race circuit!
http://www.st-thomasabecket.bkcat.co.uk/Facilities/Cycle-Circuit-1

Then Guy Salmon Land-Rover, bought from there myself (when they were at Copley)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2129922

Onwards past T_he Castle_ pub, & the_ Three Houses _(which had a role in English crime history)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2263275
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2263283


A right filter, at the split (Barnsley Road continuing left), & I went onto Standbridge Lane, to pass the ASDA
At the far end, by Pugneys, it was a left onto Denby Dale Road (A636)

It was a _'damned if I did, damned if I didn't'_ situation......
Did I
- stay on the clear, heavily traffic-ed, but merely wet, A-roads
- detour onto the B-roads, that were quieter, but probably had a lot of icy patches

A-roads won
However, the next obstacle was the M1, at Calder Grove, as my lane shared its designation with the (M1) south-bound lane
Primary position won the day, over the slightly impatient Golf behind
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2637505


Come Calder Grove itself, light snow had started, & my bib-tights were starting to take on moisture
The l-o-n-g drag of Bullcliffe
It's not particularly steep, just steady climb, but very definitely a fast road

Come the top of it, by Woodside Farm & Midgely Roundabout, the sleet had turned to proper snow

A cold descent down the other side of the hill, towards Scissett was taken
Once in Scissett itself, a brief halt was called at the Pack-Horse bridge over the (infant) River Dearne

I did think about turning off here, & heading up the back lanes, towards High Hoyland, but the earlier decision was in my head



Cue, another stretch of 'DD turn-pike' riding, with almost streams along the surface, & big flakes falling
A brief call off at Norton Mill, & Cuttlehurst

I continued climbing slightly, past the 'Pigs In The Wood'

By Kitchenroyd, a decision had to be made
I did have it in my mind, to get as far as the 'Sovereign Cross-Roads', & loop back, onto Carr House Road, to return to Upper Cumberworth, *but*, as the skies were threatening, I decided on 'Discretion'

A turn around was made
Normally it's almost a freewheel all the way back to Clayton West from here, but with snow in the face, & cold muscles (as the tights were sodden, and the gloves!), it was pedal all the way, for warmth if nothing else

The climb from the Emley turn, up to Midgely roundabout was hard, given the non-working legs
Once at the top, it did start to snow
(just on the WF side of the roundabout)



Further down, under the trees (near the paintball venue), winds had blown what snow there was completely over the road
What fun!!!!

Now, I'm not sure what happened, but when I got to the bottom, near Blacker Hall Farm Shop, I couldn't think how I'd got down the hill
I just didn't know..........................

Once back down to Calder Grove, it was slightly more sheltered, & slighty(!!) warmer
I did take the chance to stop under the M1 (jct 39, again) & take off gloves & overshoes
Both required wringing out, to remove water

Then the reverse of my route back home, with fingers barely able to brake, let alone change gear. Getting onto the big-ring was almost impossible, as I didn't have enough feeling

On arrival home, I had to ask SWMBO to help remove my gloves
After she'd wiped my nose, as I just didn't have the manual dexterity to do it

Beard dripping everywhere, along with everything else

The legs were certainly _chapped,_ when I took the bib-tights off





Two more days-off, I hope it's warmer tomorrow


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2018)

Well it's been a lovely day, nice walk AM and decided to go out on the MTB around Wakerley this afternoon.
Very wet very muddy and great fun.
The washing machine will earn it's keep today wife not overly impressed


----------



## hondated (21 Jan 2018)

Donger said:


> Nice one, @Dave 123 ! You'd make it into the Gallery of Suffering along with @wicker man, judging by that photo.
> 
> As for me, I turned up for our club ride today and found that everyone else had way too much sense to join me on such a miserable day. I guess that's when you realise that your hobby has become an obsession. So off I went on my own through relentless cold rain to do some hills. We had always planned to do Horsepools Hill to Edge today, so I started with that one. Once over and down the other side of that, I left the flat remainder of the club route, and decided to chuck in a few more hills instead for good measure.
> 
> ...


Well done for getting out in that weather and down here in Eastbourne its marginally more pleasant. If its not a rude question what mountains are you planning to ride.


----------



## Donger (21 Jan 2018)

hondated said:


> If its not a rude question what mountains are you planning to ride.


Not rude at all. (In fact I make sure i do them by telling absolutely everyone all about it in advance, so that there's no way I can back out!) We've got a week in Harlech coming up in the Spring, and I'm planning on riding the Llanberis Pass while we are there. Some time later in the year (I think) @Banjo has offered to join me on an assault on the Black Mountain from Sennybridge. That one has been on my wish list for a few years now. Then at the end of the Summer I'll be staying in the Vosges mountains in Alsace, so I've identified the Col du Platzerwasel and the Col de la Schlucht as my two previous TdF climbs that I'm hoping to do. (I like to try out as many climbs as I can that have been categorised in the TdF, just to get a feel for them). I've done 8 of them so far, so hopefully that will make it 10).


----------



## Old jon (22 Jan 2018)

Monday! An excellent day to go for a ride on a bike, and the sun was shining too! Off I went, the part of my mind that thinks of routes was still asleep, and I trusted it to wake up soon enough . . .

After a visit to Holbeck, someone has to look at the water level, a ride through Hunslet and a haul up to John o’ Gaunts it seemed right to ride through Woodlesford and turn left at the bottom of the hill to go under the railway lines. On the way to Swillington from here the road crosses both the Aire and Calder canal and as a bonus ( ? ) the river Aire as well. Then climbs out of that valley and all the way through and beyond Swillington. This is fine though. The height loss to the roundabout at Garforth makes the legs twiddle quickly, did I say I was on the fixed? I was. So why did I turn right at the roundabout? To climb Garforth Cliff it seems. Hard work with only one gear but the legs managed.

From the top the road is vaguely level, but a brisk tailwind brought the speed up rather well through Peckfield Bar and all the way to the next roundabout which offers a left turn towards Micklefield. This bit lets the wind take revenge a little, which I reckon is fair enough. Through the village and on to the crossroads with the B 1217. Which Google Earth has just informed me is called Bunkers Hill. ‘Twas the A 1 when I was a lad. But, turn right there ‘cos I like the road to Lotherton Gates, especially with a tailwind again.



On the descent into Aberford I saw, and after the right turn passed, another cyclist. Said ‘Hi’, and after I turned left onto Cattle Lane he repassed me and we had a short chat, but he was now travelling faster than before, and the up and down road to Barwick is not one I can keep the pace on. By the time I crossed Cock Beck he had vanished into the distance. Still the climb up to Barwick to do, with some surprising gusts of wind here and there. More gustiness on the way to Scholes, after the crossing of the old railway line the wind began to freshen further. The A 64, Thorner Lane and Skeltons Lane were slow, though by Red Hall Lane I seem to have found a second wind, the personal type that is. So the ride home, down the hill and up again to the clock at Oakwood followed by more descent and the crossing of a corner of Leeds town centre all passed quickly. After thirty one point six miles the sight of my front door in the rain was welcome. A very enjoyable ride with a couple more degrees on the thermometer today. Did make me smile.

Maps are fun, if you do not have to draw them . . .


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2018)

My first 'me' ride since completing the weekend before last, nothing but commutes and shopping trips since then. After painting the ceiling I had time to pop out before sleepy time (night shifts). A very enjoyable circuit out to Chobham and back, lots of standing water, but the sunshine was trying to get through and the winds were light.
22 miles, back to the commute again tonight.


----------



## Littgull (22 Jan 2018)

I was determined to get out for a full morning on the bike now that the ice and sleet/snow had finally cleared up. Everything was saturated following the thaw and the heavy rain yesterday afternoon so I took my mtb.

I was out the door by 8.20 am and chose to ride a mix of rural/semi rural and urban lanes, tracks and quiet roads. Littleborough to Rochdale along the canal towpath then the ‘back road’ to Bury eventually turning right up Elbut Lane to the small village of Birtle. Thawed snow and rainwater was running off the hills (see pic). I continued along the very quiet track over the M66 pedestrian/cyclist bridge working my way down eventually to Walmersley Road which is the main road between Bury and Edenfield. It has a decent cycle lane along most of its route and after about a mile I turned left down Rowlands Road which leads to the pretty riverside village of Summerseat (between Bury and Ramsbottom). Rowlands Road is very cratered and potholed for the first half a mile of its length and these were all full of rainwater. Not a route for a thin tyred road bike but ok for an mtb. There is an alternative good surfaced road down to Summerseat which is just a few hundred yards further along the Edenfield Road. It’s called Bass Lane and is suitable for all bikes.

Once in the village of Summerseat, I rode past the popular Garden Centre and parallel to the very full river before taking the short but steep little climb up Peel Hall Road and subsequently to Greenmount. It’s a superb off road route (part of NCN 6) from Greenmount to Bury. About 3.5 miles with two bridges crossing the river and attractive woodland scenery. It’s called the Kirklees trail but is actually nowhere near Kirklees district!

On reaching Bury I took a mix of quiet roads and traffic free tracks for the 7 miles to Prestwich. It’s a good alternative to continuing on NCN 6 from Bury as there are parts of that route that become quagmires after heavy rain. I know this from recent experience!

At Prestwich, I again took quiet roads and lanes to the small village of Simister. It was hard to believe I was in such a quiet rural location when the hugely busy Simister island of the M62 was clearly visible just a few hundred yards across the fields. Onwards through Heys, Heywood and Castleton before getting back on the Rochdale canal.

Instead of riding straight home to Littleborough I diverted to Newhay to meet Mrs Littgull at my son’s house and walk their dog, Snoop, whilst they were at work. Despite a Met Office forecast of no greater than 10% chance of rain all day I copped a prolonged heavy shower when 2 miles from Newhey but soon dried off.

















A final 3.5 miles subsequently took me back home to Littleborough giving me a decent total of 41 miles for the morning. A highly enjoyable start to the week.


Some more pics included.


----------



## Aravis (22 Jan 2018)

After a weekend when nothing would have tempted me out (even if I'd been able to) today was a much better proposition. It was very noticeable how many serious cyclists there were out today - far more than I'd normally expect to see on a Monday in January. The weekend had been well forecast and no doubt many people had planned accordingly.

I picked out a northwards route, spending about the same amount of time on either side of the Severn. For obvious reason I chose my river crossings carefully today, though I nearly came unstuck near the end. Here's the route (anticlockwise). Vaguely bird-shaped:






I was quite late starting, which meant finishing after dark unless I could be quicker than I've been lately. I couldn't!

It was grey early on, with a little light rain. But by the time of my first stop near Elmley Castle the sky was the colour you like to see:






The hill behind is Bredon Hill, an impressive Cotswold outlier. Well worth exploring, though not, in my opinion, by bike.

Onwards through Pershore, the river was high but not yet dangerously so. A little further on, the little Bow Brook at Defford had acquired much larger dimensions and for a moment I thought the Avon had taken a new course overnight.

I worked my way up to Worcester through Croome Park and took the cycle track over the southern bypass. Through the middle part of the ride I was struggling into the strong wind, especially when heading over the Malverns to Ledbury. I ground onwards through Dymock to Gorsley, but by the time I turned for home the wind had largely evaporated. So I've some excuse for the extremely slow pace.

When I reached Upleadon Mill, I had quite a surprise, since normally there is little water to be seen:






I had a nice chat with a guy who I presume lives at the mill. Apparently the water had been over the road earlier, but it didn't stop the cyclists!

I finished well after dark with a smidgeon over 102 miles. Knees and ears bare today - not sure it was the best decision, but I was OK.


----------



## derrick (22 Jan 2018)

As the weekend was a washout, riding wise i took the opportunity to get out for a 25 mile ride with a couple of mates, warmest it's been for a while. stopped at the local bike shop, needed a Mavic shimano freehub as converting from campagnolo. plenty of banter going on in the shop, if only we could get him to sell coffee. after about 25 mins we where on our way again, nice enjoyable ride, got back home fitted the freehub and a new cassette, cleaned my own bike, jumped in the shower, then a nice cup of tea in front of the box with a couple of biscuits.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1369715405


----------



## kapelmuur (23 Jan 2018)

While much of the country has been in the grip of ice and snow, here in North Cheshire/South Manchester we have had rain - lots of it.

However, this morning dawned dry and mild so I decided to ditch the turbo in favour of an outdoor ride. I thought I'd take the Trans Pennine Trail from Altrincham towards Warrington. Big mistake!

Parts of the trail were more suited to canoeing than cycling, as can be seen from the photo.

I came off the trail at Lymm and took to the road. At the aptly named Wet Gate Lane a motorist kindly warned me that the road was flooded and the water covered some deep and dangerous potholes. So back on to the safer main roads.

Back home via Tatton Park where the sun shone briefly.


----------



## hondated (23 Jan 2018)

Donger said:


> Not rude at all. (In fact I make sure i do them by telling absolutely everyone all about it in advance, so that there's no way I can back out!) We've got a week in Harlech coming up in the Spring, and I'm planning on riding the Llanberis Pass while we are there. Some time later in the year (I think) @Banjo has offered to join me on an assault on the Black Mountain from Sennybridge. That one has been on my wish list for a few years now. Then at the end of the Summer I'll be staying in the Vosges mountains in Alsace, so I've identified the Col du Platzerwasel and the Col de la Schlucht as my two previous TdF climbs that I'm hoping to do. (I like to try out as many climbs as I can that have been categorised in the TdF, just to get a feel for them). I've done 8 of them so far, so hopefully that will make it 10).


Thanks Donger you've definitely got a busy cycling year ahead of you then. I need to get back to the Alpes as its been too long since I did a few of the climbs. Must admit I did struggle but it is great to know you have done them and an achievement that stays with you forever.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2018)

I've had another long break between rides so took the chance to get out today while it's dry. Like the last ride I headed into town and through The Quarry to start, then out to Uffington, Upton Magna, Wroxeter and Cressage, then back via Acton Burnell, Condover and over Lyth Hill.

It's quite breezy out and that was helping to start with as I negotiated the marked cycle routes to Porthill and into The Quarry. I had something shouted at me from a white van but it just sounded like whaa, whaa so no idea what that was about.

After the rain over the weekend the river is high which caused a blockage on my route as the water is over the tow path. My alternative wasn't as simple as I thought either due to roadworks on the approach to Wyle Cop.

Having ridden over to Castlefields I was back on track and headed out towards Upton Magna, feeling the force of the wind on the way. It was more noticeable after I'd turned south heading for Cressage but being a south-westerly also slowed me down on the way to Acton Burnell too where I found more roadworks that I hadn't been expecting but was allowed through the closure when I asked nicely.

The wind was helping on the way through Pitchford, to Cantlop which was nice. I caught and overtook another cyclist on the way to Condover, then decided to round up the mileage by going over Lyth Hill. I was almost tempted to stick with the A49 as I'd have had a good tailwind up the straight, but didn't fancy sharing with all the lorries.

30.8 miles at 12.3 mph average. Not quick but it was never likely to be today.





High river level at the Pengwern Boat Club.





My way is blocked just past Greyfriars Bridge.





View from Castlefields Bridge looking downstream. You can't even tell there is a towpath at the moment.





Muddy lane and moody sky near Eyton-on-Severn.





The Wrekin from Cressage Bridge.





The ford on the way to Acton Piggott looks innocent enough. A closer look reveals that it's about knee deep today. I used the bridge.


----------



## gavgav (23 Jan 2018)

The miserable weather, over the past 2 weeks, has meant no cycling and so I made the most of a dry evening to get out for a short ride.

I’d seen on Twitter that the flood barriers were going up in Shrewsbury again and so I came up with an alternative route that would get me around 10 miles.

Went down to Meole Brace and then up to Nobold, Radbrook, Porthill and through The Quarry, as far as Greyfriars Bridge, where I knew I would have to divert off the Towpath due to the flood gates being shut.

I decided to head through Longden Coleham and climb up to Meole Brace, using a road that I hadn’t cycled on before. It’s quite a climb for a Town Centre road really.

Looped back through Meole Village and home with exactly 10 miles on the clock.

Seriously hope the weather is better this weekend, to allow for a longer ride.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jan 2018)

A quick short 12 miles today for me as I took in a loop through the surrounding 3 villages and country park. 

Took a shortcut on the Trans Pennine Trail which got both me and the MTB covered in mud from head to toe. 

A very happy hour spent pootling around followed by 30 minutes cleaning the bike down. She’s spotless again now


----------



## kapelmuur (23 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> The miserable weather, over the past 2 weeks, has meant no cycling and so I made the most of a dry evening to get out for a short ride.
> 
> I’d seen on Twitter that the flood barriers were going up in Shrewsbury again and so I came up with an alternative route that would get me around 10 miles.
> 
> ...




My Dad used to be flood warden for Frankwell, he used to be busy before the barriers were built!


----------



## Donger (23 Jan 2018)

hondated said:


> Thanks Donger you've definitely got a busy cycling year ahead of you then. I need to get back to the Alpes as its been too long since I did a few of the climbs. Must admit I did struggle but it is great to know you have done them and an achievement that stays with you forever.


Time stops for no man, and I was quite a late starter in cycling. Being completely the wrong size and weight for a cyclist and close to retirement age, I have to think my days of being able to get up mountains are limited. I wish I'd started earlier, and I intend to take every chance that comes my way from now on. As I can tell you already know, there really is no feeling quite like that feeling of achievement you get when you drink in a hard-earned mountain-top view after a long grind of a climb. I may be slow, but I always tell myself I've just set another veterans' super heavyweight record! Must try to get in a few rides in the Pyrennees too, some time. It is always nice to spot a familiar climb when you are watching the TdF on the telly, and you get an idea of just how phenomenal those guys are when you recall just how much it hurts getting up just one of the many climbs they do every day in the mountains . You are right, it does stay with you forever.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2018)

My commute home at 0330hrs this morning was hard going, I suspect due to having only eaten a packet of Hula Hoops and a Penguin. A brief utility ride after lunch got the legs going, so this evening a quick spin out to avoid the Tuesday night tripe that SWMBO insists on watching.
Back to the commute again tomorrow..


----------



## pjd57 (23 Jan 2018)

Strange ride tonight.
From my house to Celtic Park.... fairly routine as I normally cycle to matches.
But tonight was an away game at Firhill against Partick Thistle, who for the non football people , play in Maryhill, which is where I live.

I'd arranged to meet up with a young guy who is cycling to every Celtic away game this season .
Big task to take on , but he's on track.
So I joined him for the shortest ride of the season , 5 miles.

A 15 mile round trip for me.
Great to be out now the snow has gone


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2018)

I popped out before work to get in 10 or so miles before the wind really decided to blow. This out near Levington overlooking The Orwell.

BTW Is the naming of a single-track lane -The Drift - only a Suffolk peculiarity, or is is common throughout the country? 






(Coming back from work I was damn near blown to a stand-still!)


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> My commute home at 0330hrs this morning was hard going, I suspect due to having only eaten a packet of Hula Hoops and a Penguin. A brief utility ride after lunch got the legs going, so this evening a quick spin out to avoid the Tuesday night tripe that SWMBO insists on watching.
> Back to the commute again tomorrow..







I would edit that to Penguin biscuit befor some prat reports you to the RSPB the RSPCA.David Attenborough.


----------



## galaxy (24 Jan 2018)

Penguin. Not had of those for a while. Quite nice too. Dipped in ya Cuppa.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Jan 2018)

I was due to meet Pete M but it was still raining when I headed out. It was supposed to stop in about half and hour. It would take me that long to ride over the Hill to the meet spot. It was still raining as I rolled up but Pete wasn't there. A quick chat on the phone told me he'd given up with the weather and wasn't coming. As I headed off on my own for a shortish route home the rain stopped. I thought I'd head round the southern end of the Hills but when I got to Bromsberrow I changed my mind to take the Broom's Green run for Dymock. I began my run back from there via Ryton and Redmarley to avoid taking already used tarmac. Rather than take the straightforward route back I headed over to Pendock and Birtsmorton for the Castlemorton lanes. Nice serendipitous ride today to notch up some 40 smiles.


----------



## Littgull (24 Jan 2018)

Thankfully all the heavy rain had finished by 10.30 am so I took my bike on the train from Littleborough to Westhoughton (in between Bolton and Chorley). A single off peak ticket only cost me £4.10 with my Senior Railcard discount. A strong gusty SW wind was forecast so I had decided to design my route and direction of travel to take advantage of the tailwind

On arrival at Westhoughton, I meandered through some quiet streets and roads as far as Lostock station where I took route 80 to Bolton along the cyclepath that has the railway on one side and the River Croal on the other (see pic). It was just under 3 miles to Bolton. After negotiating some back streets in an industrial area I emerged on busy roads near the town centre but there is a marked cycle lane that facilitates a safe ride. In a short while I turned off to take the off road cycleway high up over the Burnden viaduct that traverses the busy A666 road then continuing on the cyclepath alongside Levenshulme Park. Eventually turning left down Long Lane for a few hundred metres before turning right on to Leacroft Avenue and Hollycroft Avenue before taking another traffic free cycle way through the large open recreation grounds. Subsequently emerging on Harpford Drive and then Somerton Road before taking the A58 using the cycle lane for a a short while. I later turned left up Bradley Fold Road and climbed up to the village of Ainsworth before cycling on to Walshaw and eventually the cyclepath near the Burrs Country Park that took me in to Bury. The River Irwell was very full (see pic) but the sun was actually out for a short while hence the hazy photo.

I took some familiar back streets through Bury and peeled off the final 10 miles through Rochdale and back home to Littleborough.[























A decent wind assisted 24 miles and a relaxing few hours out on the bike.


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2018)

galaxy said:


> Penguin. Not had of those for a while. Quite nice too. Dipped in ya Cuppa.





Which end do you dip first, beak or back side.How about a photo of the cup.must be hell of size?


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jan 2018)

Jon George said:


> I popped out before work to get in 10 or so miles before the wind really decided to blow. This out near Levington overlooking The Orwell.
> 
> BTW Is the naming of a single-track lane -The Drift - only a Suffolk peculiarity, or is is common throughout the country?
> 
> ...




There be Drifts round these parts in Cambridgeshire.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jan 2018)

A more urban ride today as we needed a couple of items from the supermarket so I decided to take a jaunt to the nearest ASDA with a longer, more scenic outgoing ride and a shorter return journey owing to the weight in the pannier bags. Plus it’s all uphill on the return. 

I found some paths unknown to me previously through a township called Waterthorpe near the ASDA. It made a pleasant change. I didn’t expect to see much wildlife, but did expect more than I saw. 

A happy 26.65 km / 16.65 miles


----------



## Jon George (25 Jan 2018)

Decided to stuff any serious thought about work today and try for another 50km point by riding to Felixstowe and back. I got the impression that it was headwind in both directions, but hey, that cannot be possible, can it? 
Loads of sun and heard my first skylark of the year.
This on the Costa Del Felixstowe.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2018)

Out for a morning ride today to try and get some miles in before the rain arrived. I headed south this time through Condover, Pitchford and Acton Burnell then over the hill to Cardington and Hughley before taking the roundabout route to Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound and back to Pitchford from where I retraced my steps to home.

It's another breezy day and cold with it so I ended up changing to full finger gloves after only half a mile. The first half of the ride was mostly into the wind so was slow and quite an effort. The roadworks are still at Acton Burnell and like last time I was allowed through but the same couldn't be said for the motorist who followed me through the closure and had to turn back (about 10 miles extra driving for him )

I was slower than usual up Folly Bank but enjoyed the fast descent the other side. I knew I'd have the wind behind me once I started to head north again but I was further up the road than expected before I started to feel the effects. After that the bike seemed to fly along and having the gradient in my favour too I got some good cruising speeds up around 25mph on the way to Hughley.

It's a bit more undulating on the way to Cound where I encountered a massive artic in the village - that's much too big for these lanes. I picked up a tailwind again at Pitchford which helped up the hill to Cantlop then along the main road from Condover.

35.1 miles today at 13 mph average which I'm fairly pleased with. A few other cyclists out and about which was good and some runners too who I don't often see down the lanes.





Not many photos today as I was trying to beat the weather. Looking towards Caer Caradoc from a favourite viewpoint (and a convenient place to pause for a drink).





At Cardington.





Near Cantlop on the way back. A few light showers about. The main band of rain came in about an hour later than forecast so I got back with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Jan 2018)

Better weather today. Pete M was in this time. We headed over to Upton taking the Tunnel Hill dodge as the River had flooded our usual lane. For a change we took to Kinnersley and Pirton Church. The ford at Pinvin was well up. Floods here too. Fortunately the footbridge was dry but debris on it showed that the water had gone down. Over the airfield lead us to Bishampton. The ride to Fladbury from here was hindered by a strong head wind. As always we had a lovely welcome at the Tea Rooms.

Pete likes his long cafe stops so it was some time before we saddled up to head over to Cropthorne and Bricklehampton. That headwind was causing problems. We had some small respite until we rode the ramp through Great Comberton where hindrance came from gravity and the wind. We encountered the same problems ramping up to Strensham where we could see rain storms over where we were headed. We rode into it but paused at Ryall to let it blow through before taking the standard flood dodge to Brotheridge Green and home. It had been a fairly tough ride at times. Pete and I both survived tho'. Despite that wind we had some lovely bright weather most of the time. Just that one wet glitch near the end. 53 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jan 2018)

Busy morning so didn't get out till the afternoon.
Quick trip to local Asda on the hybrid , only one pannier bag required.

Then CX out and down onto the canal and headed to Clydebank.
Family visit , then onto the path along the Clydeside towards the city. Kelvingrove, and up the Kelvin back to Maryhill.
I think everyone who owns a dog was out at half 3 . Slow going in places , but it was a nice afternoon.
19 miles in total


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jan 2018)

Finally - some good weather and a day off combined. Still some filthy road conditions out there so I used my Cube for a slowish meander arouund the local villages and the first 50 miler of the year. Yet another bike to clean tomorrow and the third puncture of the past fortnight picked up in Ipswich.
Nacton Church and the route below.


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2018)

Jon George said:


> BTW Is the naming of a single-track lane -The Drift - only a Suffolk peculiarity, or is is common throughout the country?


Naming single-tracks is common in Norfolk (Spot Lane, Tower Lane and Petticoat Lane are three near me) and there are even some called "The Drift" at Swardeston and Barney!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jan 2018)

A much better day today weather-wise so I got out again. I'd have liked to do a longer one today but am needed to help shift some furniture shortly so settled for a 30 miler. Route was Condover, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover and home.

No incidents to report this time which was very nice and the light wind (behind me at the start) meant I made surprisingly good progress (surprised me at least). It would have been nice if the roads had been dry too - something to look forward to when the Spring comes round.

Once again there were a few other cyclists out and about. Always a nice sight on a winter ride.

31 miles at 14.1 mph average. Very chuffed with that at this time of year.





The Wrekin which had a cap of cloud on its summit today.





The flood plain doing its job at Atcham.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jan 2018)

Having joined the half century challenge and with time running out as I struggled back to fitness after an end of year break, the weather said this was the day to bite the bullet. The legs on the other hand........

With the legs in mind I planned a flat route around the Wirral Circular Trail which I would probably never normally do but it's flat, scenic, a large portion off road and doable at current stamina levels.

So off down the coast on a beautiful sunny day











The Four Bridges are still shut as they replace one of the main bridges which is supposed to be done at the end of this month but seeing as the new bridge is still parked on dry land with scaffolding up, I think it may take longer. Picking my way through Birkenhead and along the East Coast is the bit that has never appealed to me and indeed it's faffy and industrial, so it was with some relief I finally got to Eastham after a few wrong turns and slight diversions to avoid a soggy field path alongside the Mersey.

Once through Eastham you rejoin the Wirral Way at Hooton, which was welcome as I was flagging by then on current fitness levels and a welcome break was taken at Parkgate as I was getting a bit famished.





A short 7 miles back for me after that but on tired legs that was far enough. Not particularly fast but with a lot of faffy turns, a large part off road on shared paths and in January, good enough for me. Beer later....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1376091597


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Jan 2018)

No snow, no ice, no rain - not even any wind. The view from the office window was too tempting so I left at 3 which with the slowly lengthening days gave me an hour in daylight and another hour with lights. 
Gala, Langshaw, Lauder, Blainslie, Earlston, Melrose, Tweedbank home. 26 miles at only 13 mph, though considering the state of the roads and the state of my fitness not too bad.






Thanks to @User9609 for the top tip of using snow as an impromptu bike stand.


----------



## Lookman (26 Jan 2018)

jayonabike said:


> *[Admin edit: Part 1 of the thread can be found here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today-part-1.8938]*
> 
> First 100km ride of the year, but more importantly my first ride since being diagnosed with Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (a type of lung disease)
> Lately when out on the bike I was having trouble getting up hills, I've never been the quickest up hills but was noticeably slower and I was having real trouble breathing. I thought I had a chest infection so I went to the docs.
> ...


Very interesting read and quite inspiring as well. For someone with COPD, you are doing great! Keep it up


----------



## Elysian_Roads (26 Jan 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> No snow, no ice, no rain - not even any wind. The view from the office window was too tempting so I left at 3 which with the slowly lengthening days gave me an hour in daylight and another hour with lights.
> Gala, Langshaw, Lauder, Blainslie, Earlston, Melrose, Tweedbank home. 26 miles at only 13 mph, though considering the state of the roads and the state of my fitness not too bad.
> View attachment 393359
> 
> ...


Am curious, @Mr Celine, as to how you came across that small pile of snow when there is no other hint of the stuff in the picture??????


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Jan 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Am curious, @Mr Celine, as to how you came across that small pile of snow when there is no other hint of the stuff in the picture??????



There was still a fair bit in the ditch and against the hedge at the other side of the road. There's no view in that direction though, so I dug out a big chunk, nearly falling in the ditch in the process due to a sudden attack of cramp.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (26 Jan 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> There was still a fair bit in the ditch and against the hedge at the other side of the road. There's no view in that direction though, so I dug out a big chunk, nearly falling in the ditch in the process due to a sudden attack of cramp.


Photoshop would have been safer! Hope you didn't come to any harm. Ps great photo.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jan 2018)

A somewhat longer and more stop-start utility ride than intended today. A call from my daughter asking to drop off her homework which she had left on the floor meant straight out and up Prune Hill on the commuter, then a stop in Egham, 2 stops in Staines and finally home via Halfords where I was pleased to not have to lock the bike up outside. Hoping for a nice ride over the weekend, decorating permitting....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Jan 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> A somewhat longer and more stop-start utility ride than intended today. A call from my daughter asking to drop off her homework which she had left on the floor meant straight out and up Prune Hill on the commuter, then a stop in Egham, 2 stops in Staines and finally home via Halfords where I was pleased to not have to lock the bike up outside. Hoping for a nice ride over the weekend, decorating permitting....



Halfords let you walk around with your bike? I did not know that. In my local store though, the cycling department is upstairs.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Halfords let you walk around with your bike? I did not know that. In my local store though, the cycling department is upstairs.



Yep, my local Halfords is like that. Right at the back of the shop, up some narrow stairs on a mezzanine level. The one near work also has the cycle dept upstairs, although the steps are right by the entrance there.

They've never once raised an issue though, in fact staff on the main tills will often grab the doors for you if they see you approaching. After all, if you couldn't take the bike in how else would you take the bike in for a service, etc?
Despite all that it is an appalling layout, but we can't have the motorists having to climb stairs to get their Turtlewax, can we?

They do have a couple of unloved and unused Sheffield stands in the car park which are tucked so far out of sight around the corner from the door that I've never seen a bike locked to them and would never consider using them myself.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2018)

Another promising day in Suffolk, started off frosty but the sun soon saw to that only for it to turn to mist or a fine cloud layer that obscured the sun by the time I'd got my lazy arse into lycra & out of the house.

Having done a 50 miler yesterday, I thought I'd go for the metric 100 today so set off for Ipswich on the usual rroute via Levingtton & Nacton, then through Rushmere St. Andrew and along to little Bealings before heading up to Helmingham via Otley and Grundisburtgh where the fields were still showing the effects of the lovely winter we've been having




At Helmingham I turned back down to Ashbocking and across to Coddenham and the track alongside the A140 that leads to the Old Norwich Road back to Claydon. From there, a short off road section to Westerfield and back to Rushmere St. Andrew, Ipswich and Bucklesham - with a quick diversion to Martlesham to make up the necessary mileage - before arriving home on just under 63 miles or 100km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1376260561


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Halfords let you walk around with your bike? I did not know that. In my local store though, the cycling department is upstairs.


Yep, never an issue rain or shine. And they give me my 10% BC discount on anything...


----------



## mybike (26 Jan 2018)

Having watched the tow path steadily get wetter since the beginning of the year I was looking for somewhere else to ride. I've done a fair bit of walking locally and nearly all the routes I could consider were too steep for me to ride up, except possibly one. Rucklers Lane.

So today was sunny and I decided that it was my only hope of getting a January ride in.

While the bottom of the lane is residential, once it gets beyond the A41 it becomes much more rural.






So rural in fact that the tarmac becomes less.






The Scout Camp has a posh entrance these days. When I first started walking around here it was far less posh. I wonder how the house opposite fares though.






By the time I got to this point I'd had enough of hill climbing, and since straight ahead went downhill it meant that it would shortly after go uphill again. So I took the road on the left which I knew would be a flattish ride.






It is, however, a narrow road. Even here, on the top of the hills, the fields were exhibiting some flooding,






As I said, it was narrow.






I only went for a short ride, might go further next time, but the trees of the scout camp are in view. I took the downhill fairly slowly due to the surface and as there was a fair bit of traffic and not much room. It was a beautiful, if chilly, day, though I found the low Sun a bit of a trial.






I discovered that the traffic light at the bottom not only do not have a pedestrian sequence, but they also do not detect bikes. The car behind me had stopped some way back and clearly away from the sensors so I waved them up alongside me and the lights changed, as if by magic.








7.5 miles max 16 avg 7.8 mph. Year to date, 7.5 miles, Target 500 miles


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jan 2018)

Frost in Glasgow this morning so had to wait an hour then walk out to the main roads at 11.
Across the city from Maryhill to Pollok. I normally go down along the Kelvin but stuck to the gritted roads.
Southside cycle paths were nearly all still icy, so it was slower than my normal not very fast anyway.
Picked up a parcel for my Mrs and headed back into the city. Over Bells Bridge, Finneston, Byres rd and Maryhill road to get home.
Why have these cycle paths at all if people can't use them safely , even on what turned out to be a nice day.
20 miles, mostly on busy roads.

A second 5 mile local run later on, out and back through Lambhill cemetery .
I enjoy a quiet trip through there.


----------



## Littgull (26 Jan 2018)

It was by far the best weather day of the week, so not to be wasted. I had a great full day on the bike riding from Littleborough to Wigan via Bury, Bolton, Lostock and Horwich and returning by a different route through Leigh, Tyldesley, Atherton, Salford, Prestwich, Heywood and Rochdale. The return leg included a lot of off road cycle path trails including about 4 miles on the Leeds – Liverpool canal and then subsequently 13 miles (as part of NCN 55) on the Leigh to Salford very wide and good surfaced cycle track that runs adjacent to the impressive new Busway for the first 4.5 miles from Leigh. I knew there would be some very muddy bits so, as with my rides earlier in the week, I rode my MTB.

If you’ve ever wondered where Heinz baked beans come from - it’s Wigan! See pic of their main factory which was near to the furthest point of my route. Thee pic of the Leeds – Liverpool canal towpath has Wigan Athletic FC stadium in the top r/h corner of the photo. I’ve also included a couple of pics of the cyclepath adjacent to the Leigh Busway and also the track further on through woodland towards Salford.

Darkness descended by the time I was in between Prestwich and Heywood so my lights came into operation.



















Arrived home mud splattered and pleasantly tired with 75 miles in the bag. My biggest daily mileage of the year so far and 140 for the week.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (27 Jan 2018)

Today was my first real ride since getting back into biking!!! It was below freezing for the past few days again but today it was sunny and mild. My brother and I went 15 miles, mostly along a sludgy sloggy towpath (everything is thawing out and turning the dirt road into mud) and some on country roads. I pushed myself, ended up doing the 'walk of shame' up the largest hills coming back, but overall was pleased with my effort and had such a fun time!

I don't often get days to myself, I have a toddler and work full time as well so this was a nice afternoon vacation! We saw squirrels and dogs, chatted with a fellow cyclist on a lovely Domane (a fellow Trekkie  ) asking us how bad the trails were and he decided to stick to the roads. On the ride I broke the plastic disc thing that goes behind the chain and had to listen to that rattling half the way, had to stop to adjust the tension screw on a derailleur, hit 32mph coming down a hill, and got completely covered in mud. It was a glorious day!!!

Also I am in desperate need of some fenders...


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Yep, my local Halfords is like that. Right at the back of the shop, up some narrow stairs on a mezzanine level. The one near work also has the cycle dept upstairs, although the steps are right by the entrance there.
> 
> They've never once raised an issue though, in fact staff on the main tills will often grab the doors for you if they see you approaching. After all, if you couldn't take the bike in how else would you take the bike in for a service, etc?
> Despite all that it is an appalling layout, but we can't have the motorists having to climb stairs to get their Turtlewax, can we?
> ...



Not liking the stairs, I rarely go to the cycle dept in my local Halfords.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jan 2018)

Presumably Halfords stick the cycling department upstairs to make it harder for someone to nick a bike.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jan 2018)

Mike_P said:


> Presumably Halfords stick the cycling department upstairs to make it harder for someone to nick a bike.



That would make sense. 
However my local branch always has a selection of bikes downstairs near the main tills, and one day some ruffians walked in, cut the single cable securing them all and rode off into the sunset on four of them  (although they left the Apollo ones behind for some reason) 
Now the bikes are double locked and all have flat tyres...


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2018)

A short ride out to Ullesthorpe this morning, lovely ride out in the dry with a tail wind, a tad damp on the way back into a head wind, I got in parked my bike, stepped out of my clothes and stepped into the shower. 35 rather damp miles for the ride.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (27 Jan 2018)

Beautiful!!! And happy birthday to Mrs. Dave!


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jan 2018)

Today's ride was a tandem ride with a twist. We are in Seville for a few days for Mrs Dave's birthday.
We'd intended to hire 2 solo bikes, but their version of the Boris bike were proving difficult to release! So we hired a decent white tandem 





We headed along the river for Plaza de España on a good network of cycle lanes(for pedestrians to blunder into)
We reached the Plaza and had a look around 





















It was certainly a spectacle. Each region of Spain has its own section . We watched a bit of flamenco, and a willow warbler catching flies.

Then we cycled through the city to the cathedral. Jo ade us stop for lunch at a honey pot, but then realised the menu was expensive and crap! We rode for 5 minutes through the back streets no I found us a little local place. We had pigs cheeks, chick peas in spinach, broad beans and bacon and patatas bravas. Jo drank sherry, I had a couple of small beers. The tandem waited next to something bigger and stronger, but less cool




We then crossed the river into Triana. We mooched through the neighbourhoods, avoiding some decent potholes!

Back across the river and another stop at a riverside bar for a drink and more tapas. What a life! Sat under the sun and blue skies. 

I suppose it was only a 10 mile ride, and it took about 5 hours, but it was tapas that counted today, not speed!


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Today's ride was a tandem ride with a twist. We are in Seville for a few days for Mrs Dave's birthday.
> We'd intended to hire 2 solo bikes, but their version of the Boris bike were proving difficult to release! So we hired a decent white tandem
> View attachment 393472
> 
> ...



That looks lovely, and a happy birthday to your good lady


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jan 2018)

With the BBC, the Met Office and yr.no arguing amongst themselves about what todays forecast was, I just decided to go for a ride on the Giant and see what happened.
I noticed that the front tyre needed a bit of air so with no idea what the shop had inflated the tyres to when I bought the bike I pumped them up to 100/110 psi F/R, based on nothing more scientific than that's what I run the Gators on the other bike at. More on this later.

It wasn't as cold as recently, which was nice, but it was grey and overcast as I headed up Coal Road, then the usual wiggle on Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane to take me to Shadwell, then carried on generally upwards to Slaid Hill lights, right, through the dip and up onto Tarn Lane to Ling Lane and Scarcroft, then down the A58, turning right again just after the lights and dropping down some more before climbing Hellwood (Scarcroft Hill) and emerging on Milner Lane for a wind assisted whizz between the hedgerows.
I thought I was setting a decent speed along there, but was soon passed by a pair of racing snakes. This prompted me to get the hammer down (it's a very small hammer) to try and stay with them for a bit of fun but it soon became apparent that wasn't happening 
Half a mile or so on further one of them had stopped to fettle his bike (all good - his mate said he was just getting his excuses in early ), so I was still the first of us to East Rigton 
Compton Lane was a mudfest (again) so I took it steady along there, before dropping down Jewitt Lane. Spotting a horse and rider coming up the hill while being overtaken by a 4x4, I pulled in to the side of the lane to let them through, locking the back wheel up in the process. That woke me up. 
Down the hill taking it steady, before plunging into Collingham, along School Lane and getting a gap in traffic to cross the A58 without stopping.
Left on the A659 for the short run to Linton Road, getting idiot pass #1 of the day from an ass in an Audi who did a MGIF, then moved left across me to set himself up to turn right. I locked the back wheel up again then...
Anyhow, onto Linton Road, across the bridge and into the village where after a bit of up and downery I stopped for a couple of photos:








The sign on the ecclesiastical looking building on the left says "Linton Church", but it's a private residence now.
Back on the road and more ups and downs eventually saw me on the fringes of Wetherby, where I took the Spofforth Road as it climbs out of town. Fortunately my adrenaline levels were kept high my two more close passes so I soon reached the top of the hill...
Crossing the boundary into Harrogate there is a nice wide, well surfaced, sweeping downhill section that takes you almost all the way to Stockeld Park,but today the farmer was harvesting spuds from the adjacent fields and even with a road sweeper in attendance the road was filthy with mud.
Guess what? Yep, locked the back wheel up again as I wobbled across the first of this, but by a stroke of luck there were no cars about as I descended the rest of the hill so I was able to sit in the dry strip near the centre of the road until I reached some clean tarmac.
Up the hill into Spofforth, then right and along the causeway before taking another right for the ups and downs to Kirk Deighton, where it started raining. Not heavily, but definitely raining. I was cycling into the wind now as I headed for Wetherby.
Through there and across the A1(M) bridge and on the always busy road past the racecourse before heading down to Thorp Arch, adding on the diversion along Dowkell Lane and Long Causeway before crossing the bridge and up the hill into Boston Spa.
From there it's familiar roads to Clifford, where the chippy was getting ready to open, then down the hill to Bramham and up and across the A1(M) again before taking the long route via Milner Lane to Thorner, then Carr Lane, the A58 and Coal Road before hitting local roads down to home.

*36.03 miles* (57.98km) in *2h 42m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,883ft* climbed and a tropical average temperature of *3.2°C
*
So, a decent ride (and my longest ride so far this year) that not even a bit of rain and some motorised muppetry could spoil. Having pumped the tyres up the ride was firmer, although not ruinously so but I've not had a problem with the standard Giant Gavia Race tyres locking previously, so I think I'll drop the pressures by 10psi F/R and see if that improves things. The sidewall gives a range of 85-115psi so I've got plenty to play with.
Lots of cyclists about today, which is always a good thing.

The forecast for tomorrow is equally vague so I'll see what it looks like when I open the curtains.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jan 2018)

My son & I rode the Jack & Grace Cotton 100 Audax today. The ride goes up to the west of the M5 between north Bristol and Gloucester and returns mostly on the east of the M5. The thing about this is that west of the M5 it is all flat - the Severn floodplain - but east, it is far from flat. And there was a headwind and rain on the return leg. We had a great stop at Tortworth Farm shop though, they had a gazebo stuffed with cakes and sausages and suchlike and did a fantastic job of catering for 188 cyclists who finished the ride. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1377931172


----------



## colly (27 Jan 2018)

So with a bit of time to myself I headed out. East and through Cross Gates (always entertaining) down the A63 and turned left to go around the rear end of Garforth and on out towards Lotherton. I turned left and north to Aberford and intended to carry on and make for Bramham and Wetherby. For some reason in Aberford I turned right towards Lotheron again. I don't know why, but there it is. 
Instant change of plan and turned right again at Lotherton Gates back towards Garforth and a sharp left to Micklefield. 
I was now on the Great North Road. Tha old A1 as was. This would at one time been crammed with lorries, vans and cars puking diesel and 4 star fumes, roaring and reving, rumbling and shuffling through, all day and most of the night. Now the traffic is shunted a few hundred yards to the east where the A1M runs. Out of sight and almost out of mind.
The old A1 is now a well metalled wide road, winding quietly through town and village. Between Micklefield and the turn for Allerton Bywater there was maybe 2 or 3 cars a minute, if that. Micklefield has never been what could be described a pictureque village but now at least it has a more human, peaceful air about it.
The wide straight road carried me south. Directly in front of me were the 8 massive cooling towers of Ferrybridge Power Station. Not exactly a pretty sight but they have a magnificent industrial grandeur all their own. To my left and east I could see Eggborough power station and further east Drax powerstation with it's 801ft chimney stretching up from the flat landscape. The chimney, I understand can, be seen on a clear day from parts of Kent.
A right and west turn took me through Fairburn and past the Fairburn Ings nature Reserve :
https://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves-and-events/reserves-a-z/fairburn-ings
Into Allerton Bywater and on to Great Preston where to road climbs up until you eventually pass through Little Preston. Even on a bike if you blink, you miss it.
Into the unfortunately named Swillington, down the where the River Aire passes on it's way to the sea, then up behind Temple Newsham to the busy Thorp Park/Colton roundabout and follow my nose back home.
Cold when I set off but by the time I got home I was well over-dressed.

About 30 miles with 1600ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20350076


----------



## Jon George (27 Jan 2018)

Went out his morning and claimed a cheeky few miles to the East of Ipswich. Near Levington, I had another rider try to 'claim' me and I'm afraid I waited to when he was within sniffing distance of my rear wheel before increasing the speed. (Do cyclists ever grow up?) 

I didn't stop for any pics, but I thought you all might be entertained by a pic of the dinner I cooked this evening. (I calculate that for at least 31 years I have been in search of the recipe for The Perfect Roast Potato and have finally found it via the medium of beef dripping. I believe one is supposed to have an intake of a carbs before a 'possible' ride the next day. That's true, isn't it? )


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5126856, member: 9609"]Not sure if Ice studs would help with this or not.[/QUOTE]
They do only to a certain extend, if it's a straight road slightly uphill and if you never need to stop


----------



## pjd57 (27 Jan 2018)

A bit wet and windy 15 mile round trip to Celtic Park and home again.
Out along the Kelvin, Clyde and Glasgow Green.
Home through the city centre.
Pleased that despite the weather I've reached 200 miles in January, without having a big run.


----------



## Lookman (27 Jan 2018)

Did a little over 50km this morning. The icing on the ride cake was a chance meeting of a touring duo, John and Anthony, of cycology cycling club.

We stopped, exchanged banters and energy bars and then went on our separate rides.

I love my family of cyclists! The 2-wheeler... Uniting humanity


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2018)

colly said:


> Instant change of plan and turned right again at Lotherton Gates back towards Garforth and a sharp left to Micklefield.
> I was now on the Great North Road. Tha old A1 as was. This would at one time been crammed with lorries, vans and cars puking diesel and 4 star fumes, roaring and reving, rumbling and shuffling through, all day and most of the night. Now the traffic is shunted a few hundred yards to the east where the A1M runs. Out of sight and almost out of mind
> 
> The old A1 is now a well metalled wide road, winding quietly through town and village. Between Micklefield and the turn for Allerton Bywater there was maybe 2 or 3 cars a minute, if that. Micklefield has never been what could be described a pictureque village but now at least it has a more human, peaceful air about it.



Yes, it's quite the backwater now


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2018)

Tues/Wed = days-off next week
Plus, Thur/Fri = annual-leave

I'm sure I'll get a ride I'm
(although I do know a new front parlour carpet is being laid one of the days)


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jan 2018)

A brief ride into town today, apparently there is still decorating to be done. I have, at least, discovered why my commutes have been hard the last few days. Spun the back wheel up when I got home and it was rubbing. Gave it a wobble, oh dear, LOTS of wobble My initial fears that the bearings had collapsed were unfounded, as I soon discovered that the nut for the cup and cone bearings had been re-fitted incorrectly when the bearings were stripped and lubed in the Summer. I wonder who did that Still, fixing that gave me a break from painting.....
Hoping for nice weather tomorrow, the paint brush will have to wait.


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2018)

Ok it was only around three miles.Down and back to the cycle group.But i did get the bike out.It fell over and now the chain rubs and the gears don't run cleanly.Sod it.Legs ached and no power.But i got out.Also going to put the butterfly bars back on,not feeling safe with narrow drops on.Thought i would try it


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jan 2018)

Just a quick spin on my second-hand road bike. First time I’ve taken it out since getting it for Christmas as being used to a mountain bike, and not riding a road bike for 25 years, I was a little apprehensive what with the narrow tyres and very little grip, and the crappy weather. I did a short 7.5 miles to get the feel of the bike. ‘Quick’ doesn’t cover it. Wow, that was a fast ride. I loved it. I seemed to be a little unstable riding out of the saddle though. Practice will make perfect I’m sure. Once I got back, I made a list of jobs I need to do to the bike to get it running right. The new mudguards are rattling too. My arms are aching more than usual too. Could be as I’m not used to the hand positions on the hoods, top and drop bars. Hoods was most comfortable though.


----------



## tallliman (28 Jan 2018)

After 2 weeks off the bike, a slow 21 mile pootle (for me, I know I'm not meant to use the term ) was all I felt up to. It was just nice to be out for a bit. I'd have done longer but didn't want to push my iffy knee.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Just a quick spin on my second-hand road bike. First time I’ve taken it out since getting it for Christmas as being used to a mountain bike, and not riding a road bike for 25 years, I was a little apprehensive what with the narrow tyres and very little grip, and the crappy weather. I did a short 7.5 miles to get the feel of the bike. ‘Quick’ doesn’t cover it. Wow, that was a fast ride. I loved it. I seemed to be a little unstable riding out of the saddle though. Practice will make perfect I’m sure. Once I got back, I made a list of jobs I need to do to the bike to get it running right. The new mudguards are rattling too. My arms are aching more than usual too. Could be as I’m not used to the hand positions on the hoods, top and drop bars. Hoods was most comfortable though.


Nice one. Like you, had that uncertainty around grip, and that feeling that a road bike is a bit more skittish than a mountain bike or a utility bike. Six months on, it has certainly diminished, so as you say, practice will make perfect.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jan 2018)

Steve E and me in the Green with Margaret P-R, John B, Jules H and Pete M in Upton. Steve called Tewkesbury so it was down through the Castlemorton lanes and across a very wet Longdon Marsh. Then the standard route by The Rampings to emerge at The Mythe and not long after the cafe in Tewkesbury. We'd been riding fairly sensibly as Margaret hasn't been too well. It was her first outing since before Xmas. It was good to catch up with Margaret, Jules and John as we haven't seen each other for a while.

We took the run around by the White Rabbit on the way back with chats still flowing. At Upton Margaret had had enough. Jules headed home while Steve grabbed a lift from Pete. John and I took the standard run back but had to go by Tunnel Hill as the back lane is still flooded. We parted on the Guarlford Road as John fancied a few more miles. Not a bad day for more miles either as the sun was to be spotted at times and temperatures were in double figures (12 C). 43 smiles. Was that you on the A38 just north of Tewkesbury @Donger ?


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2018)

Just as far as Tesco to get a few bottle of ale. 2 miles maybe.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jan 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Nice one. Like you, had that uncertainty around grip, and that feeling that a road bike is a bit more skittish than a mountain bike or a utility bike. Six months on, it has certainly diminished, so as you say, practice will make perfect.



_Skittish_ is the very much the right word. There were times when I thought I was going to have an off. As Arnold Schwarzenegger said in Last Action Hero, “How do you get to Carnegie Hall? Practice!”


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Jan 2018)

First ride this year! Very windy here today. I struggled with what I thought was a headwind for the first 7 or 8 miles and then realised that it was actually a side wind. The headwind came when I turned the corner onto the next road. I usually pedal on the long downhill to Tong but today I had to or else I would have stopped!

On a whim, I decided to extend the ride slightly and soon saw my first hint of Spring:







Unfortunately, there seemed to be too much fly tipping going on including a gas cylinder. I might go back and unfly-tip it as I'm sure it would make a good forge.
I also saw a nice sized log at the side of the road a bit further on. My son and I will get it later as it looked perfect for his GCSE project. The things you see when out on the bike! I wouldn't have seen it from the car.

I also saw one of these:






Not everyone can say that! Just over 25 miles in all and I'm sure I'll feel it later. I wish I hadn't worn my Winter jacket as it felt quite warm today.


----------



## Donger (28 Jan 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> . Was that you on the A38 just north of Tewkesbury @Donger ?



No, I'd have waved back, now I know what you look like. I was on our club ride into the Forest of Dean and back today. 15 of us turned out for a club mate's 100th ride with the club. His name is Dean, and we were taking on the Forest of Dean. I named his choice of ride the "B*st**d Dean" and told him he could work out for himself which Dean I was referring to! This was the route (and profile):
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/course/17222844

I am now totally cooked. 47 miles in all for me today, and plenty of big hills, including Little London, Mitcheldean, a long drag up Plump Hill with fantastic views of the silver Severn glittering down below us in the distance, Speech House and then the grim finale, a steep, mile long haul up St White's road near Cinderford. One of the new guys had to get off and push for a moment on that last one, but the rest of us, myself included, dragged ourselves successfully up it. I'm getting too old for this!

At our coffee break at the "Pedalbikeaway" centre at Cannop, it was a pleasant surprise to bump into a girl who used to ride with us, so we stayed longer than usual, chatting. The guy who struggled on St Whites then started to bonk somewhere near Westbury on Severn, and we all slowed down to escort him back to Gloucester safely, meaning I was out for at least half an hour longer than I'd expected. At the horrible roundabout at Over, the cars were behaving themselves today, due probably to the fortuitous appearance of a police car just as we approached the roundabout. It has never been so easy!

Another 47 miles in the bag, bringing me to 261 for the month .... my second best January ever. Certainly can't complain about the weather. Bright and mild today .... would have been an OK day even for April. Just wish I'd not been wearing my heavy duty Winter jacket.
I'm off for a long hot soak.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jan 2018)

Got a few days off, want to be lazy but I have a wee challenge going with some forum members 
Met office app said the best time was between 10 and one o'clock, so I set out from the leafy suburb of Rutherglen ...erm ... maybe not so leafy, into the unknown.



Well, the plan was to connect a few dots of a cycling infrastructure in town: @flyingfifi had asked me a while back if I had ever been up that way before, where does it lead to?
I found out, and a very quiet road it was too - on a Sunday morning, yes, bet it's different tomorrow, as it crosses an industrial estate.
You need to keep your wits about you on these urban cycling routes, some bits have 3 different set of lights, one for cars, one for pedestrians, one for bikes.
Look at the wrong one and you're marmalade!



It's a dull day here, but quite warm, around 12C, the wind is blowing a gale though.
I was enjoying the ride, wanted to explore some more but turned back after the route signs got confusing: I know well the way on the road to where it is supposed to go, got lost trying to follow the segregated path 
Here is an overcast picture of the Tradeston bridge, part of my commute to work, crossroads to the city centre-southside cycle route:


Follow the shared paths alongside the river, through Glasgow Green, along the Clyde walkway, et voila', you're back in Aldi Rutherglen, flat as a pancake it is too.



After Aldi I diverted into Tesco for some cat food (BigCat won't eat Aldi's ) , then back home just in time to avoid the heavy rain.
Only 14 miles but every little helps with the challenge


----------



## delb0y (28 Jan 2018)

Just a 20 for me today - over to see the folks and back. I'm trying desperately not to lose too much fitness but I know it's going... In a month or two I'm going to have to start doing what I did last year and build up my distance five miles at a time each week, starting at around 25 / 30. Still enjoying the new bike, though. Albeit I'm not sure it's as easy as the Tricross. Hopefully the benefit will be seen later in the year.

Anyway, did get one nice photo of the wild mangrove swamps of the west Gloucester delta.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jan 2018)

Lovely picture @delb0y


----------



## Donger (28 Jan 2018)

It_ is_ a bit like the Everglades to the side of the Western Bypass at the moment, @delb0y . Nice photo.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jan 2018)

Fantastic day for a bike ride, muddy as hell but so warm.


----------



## Old jon (28 Jan 2018)

Two rides to tell. On Friday someone released the gremlins

Not the best ride out today, the usual preamble leading to Cardigan Road, climb away from Headingley and just before the Ring Road the back tyre grew an egg big enough to stop the wheel turning. Hmm, let enough wind out of the tyre so the wheel would roll and then push the bike the 5.74 miles home. No fun at all. Ordered some spare tyres once home.



But the 'orrible things were elsewhere today, so I did this.

Still waiting for the new tyres, as expected, so wheeled out the fixed for a ride today. A bit brave really, both bikes run the same make and model tyres. Still, warmer than of late with a few grey clouds, I am off for a ride.

Twenty nine miles cycled today. Started misty but dry, sort of average Holbeck really, and by the time Office lock was reached it was obvious that the wind was blowing a bit. Ride the towpath all the short way to Viaduct Road. Cross the river and start that long, long ascent to Headingley, short flat road and then up again on the A 660 to the Ring Road. Just before there is where Friday’s ride stopped, the little roundabout at Kepston Road. Might just christen it something appropriate . . .

Some time about there the light drizzle put on some weight. Just enough to obscure much chance of seeing a lot, though the A 660 is not noted for its panoramic views inside the Leeds boundary. Anyway, along to Bramhope, the rugby pitches were being used, and the audiences sounded as if they were enjoying that. The higher the road became the less the visibility was. Through the village and up that little rise starting at the church, felt as if I was inside the cloud just then. The lights at the Dyneley Arms persuaded me to have the fun ride down Pool Bank, just a decimal point shy of 30 mph ( OK, 29.6 ) there, not bad for me on the fixed, not bad at all. Along the bottom of the valley to Otley, this is such a familiar ride, but the breeze was in my face so more effort was needed. As I rode into Otley, not only more effort but also more rain. No problem, a couple of left turns and the wind is on my back as I start the ride up Leeds Road. All the way, comfortably, to Headingley. Turn right, drop to Kirkstall and back to the towpath for the last five miles back. Still loads of fun, rain cannot stop that.
No video today, a bit grim and grey out there . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jan 2018)

Donger said:


> No, I'd have waved back, now I know what you look like.



It was someone not unsimilar to your good self I think but not an exact match. Your ride looks to have been rather lumpy. That's the Forest for sure. Good stuff.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2018)

A shortish one today in the wind. After studying the map for ages deciding where to go I thought about Melverley, until it was pointed out to me that there might be flooding out that way, so Iplayed it safe and stayed fairly local.

Lyth Hill Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Eaton Mascott, Berrington, Boreton, Condover and Lyth Hill again was what I settled on as a route and it worked out fairly well.

At the start the wind didn't seem too bad. I got over the hill and made slow but steady progress southwards, overtaking a couple on bikes on the way to Ryton. At Longnor I turned so the wind was behind me and got quite a boost as it whisked me along to Acton Burnell at 18-20 mph much of the way.

It was still helping me to Cound Moor where there is a lovely dead straight mile or so of road that's also slightly downhill in this direction. I wound the speed up gently and found myself cruising along at an easy 26mph until it was spoiled by having to slow for an oncoming car.

I thought I'd pay for it as I swung round to head to Harnage, but apparently not today and the climb was as easy as if it was calm.  It was similar at Cound where in theory I was turning directly into the wind but it seemed to be sheltered. I knew I wouldn't get away with it if I took my usual route back to Pitchford though so went the undulating way through Eaton Mascott and up to Berrington instead to put the moment off for a bit.

I had to turn into the wind eventually and I felt the full effect of it on the way to Boreton where I could only manage 9-10 mph on the flat (the Met Office says the wind was 26 mph gusting to 39 mph while I was out which would explain it). The rest of the way was mostly against the wind or hilly.

24.7 miles this time at 13.7 mph average which I'm pretty pleased with in the conditions.

No photos today as I was concentrating on the ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jan 2018)

With the weather guesscasters still unable to agree, I waited until it stopped raining this morning and went out at about 9:20 on the Giant into what looked like brightening skies.

with the wind blowing from the south west, I inevitably ended up on Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the usual suspects to Shadwell, but once there I turned down the hill and enjoyed the descent almost all the way back to the A58 where that sharp rise keeps you honest.
Straight across and onto Carr Lane to head into Thorner in a reversal of my normal route along here. And it's actually quite nice, with more down than up - apart from the hill where the S-bends are.
Stopped by the Mexborough Arms to adjust my front light which was rattling like a rattly thing and almost took a photo, but decided not to as I had an idea for a better one further on. Past the church and up Church Hill, for the steady drop to Bramham Park, then to big dip through Wothersome and the lung busting climb up the other side. I'd had a bit of wind assistance along here, but the second I turned into Thorner Lane it was in my face and for a second nearly stopped me. Blimey, I wasn't expecting that! 
Nothing for it but to drop down the gears and grind it out, and then it started raining  not too bad at first but by the time I climbed out of the dip it was coming down, to the point where a bit further on I needed to stop and put my waterproof jacket on.
The phone stayed nicely tucked away out of the rain so no pic, but here's a library photo of what it didn't look like today (the more observant readers might notice it's a different bike too...): 




Anyway, jacket wrestled on, it was off again and left on Milner Lane for a thankfully sheltered run between the hedges and down the hill back into Thorner.
I had a burst of madness and decided that rather than ride up Carr Lane into the wind I'd tackle Van Zyl Hill (Sandhills) head on, so straight through the village, over the bridge and a mile of up awaited.
To be fair it was fairly sheltered from the breeze and I made it to the top without incident, turning onto Skeltons Lane and getting an unexpected breather at a set of temporary traffic lights, before turning onto Coal Road and the local roads down to home, just as the rain stopped...

*15.51 miles* (24.96km) in *1h 13m* at an average of just *12.7mph* with *784ft* of climbing

That wind was a killer on the return leg though, according to the Met Office it was gusting at 31mph which I can well believe. But as always it was good to get out and there were a few cyclists about - the majority on MTB's joining the bridleways together judging by the mud on them. 

And to end, the map:


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jan 2018)

A quick 20 miles for me this morning, and confirmation that the Specialized Romin on the Roubaix is not for me. I have the same on the RT-58 in 155mm width (vs the 143mm on the Roubaix) and it's so much more comfy. Back on the hunt for saddles now then..


----------



## Jon George (28 Jan 2018)

I took a detour on the way to the pub on Pasty #3 The Hybrid for this Sunday's afternoon session. For a short while (about 400 metres) I was followed by someone who courteously informed/yelled he was 'on my wheel' as he wouldn't mind taking a breather as I was 'unexpectedly' going 'rather fast'.
He seemed a little disappointed that I intended to turn off and head towards a pub. 

I managed to stop for a quick pic at Westerfield.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2018)

A nice solo bimble down to Camber Sands today for a full English on the beach. It wasn't cold and it wasn't raining. However the Kent lanes were so very mucky. Filthy filthy. Not helping when I got a rear puncture on the way down. Small flint in tyre. But managed to patch the tube without taking the wheel off the bike or the whole inner tube out, getting absolutely filthy on the process.

I'm still working off the Xmas excesses so the ride as a whole was a little harder then usual. But a nice ride never the less.

Imperial Century #2 for the year, 230 over all.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> A nice solo bimble down to Camber Sands today for a full English on the beach. It wasn't cold and it wasn't raining. However the Kent lanes were so very mucky. Filthy filthy. Not helping when I got a rear puncture on the way down. Small flint in tyre. But managed to patch the tube without taking the wheel off the bike or the whole inner tube out, getting absolutely filthy on the process.
> 
> I'm still working off the Xmas excesses so the ride as a whole was a little harder the usual. But a nice ride never the less.
> 
> ...



More than 15mph over more than 100 miles is some 'bimble'.

Didn't you cop any headwind?

I did, like most of us today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, it's quite the backwater now



Why so many photographs of the 'GNR'?
It's one of my little hobbies, that is the stretch that runs (mainly) from RedHouse, up to Wetherby

https://www.facebook.com/richard.a....0206985822756312.1073741863.1601508436&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/richard.a....0207043223551296.1073741864.1601508436&type=3


----------



## derrick (28 Jan 2018)

A nice easy ride out to Standstead today,66 miles Although my other half and Paul did struggle towards the end, was still a bit blowy but at least the sun was out, and it stayed dry. 4 of us ended up in the pub . nice steak and kidney pudding chips peas and gravy, washed down with a couple of beers.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1380182751


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> More than 15mph over more than 100 miles is some 'bimble'.
> 
> Didn't you cop any headwind?
> 
> I did, like most of us today.


Yep. Had a bit of a westerly on the way back at times. But over all it wasn't that bad. Certainly not as windy as it has been over the past month.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Jan 2018)

No cycling was planned for today as Mrs Celine had arranged an outing to some sort of son et lumiere type event at Edinburgh zoo. That got cancelled due to forecast high winds so I nipped out for a quick 30 miles. 
I should have taken the time to look at my outdoor thermometer before setting out. On return it showed it was 9 C warmer than it had been on Friday's ride. I was somewhat overdressed, but fortunately managed to find some snow to cool off with.






Note @Elysian_Roads the snow is still in situ.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2018)

Todays ride, posted today!
A few of us had planned a Saturday ride, but the weather was a bit dodgy, so I suggested a morning ride today as I had to be home for granddaughters birthday party in the afternoon.






One chap was interested in the old Dad's Army gun emplacement in Newton Blossomville, so that was the excuse for the route I'd planned. Grendon, Eastern Maudit, Bozeat and Carlton, then Turvey to find the gun emplacement.






Any German invaders would have been quaking in their boots to be faced with these defences, I reckon!! 
Loads of photos getting taken 






From here, we headed towards Emberton and Tyringham as a route to Salcey Forest for coffee, cake and a sausage roll.

We were only 10 or so miles from home by now, so we added a few more miles towards Cogenhoe before getting back on route to home.

44 miles for Bob and I, 57 for Dev as he had to pedal to and from t'other side of town for the ride.

Warm but blustery weather, making me think I should have worn shorts instead of longs!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1379502114


----------



## pjd57 (28 Jan 2018)

Wet and windy 23 miles for work.
Into Glasgow city centre, then along the Clydeside to Drumchapel. Home to Maryhill via the canal as I didn't fancy a couple of hills into the wind.

Always good cycling in the works time.


----------



## Jon George (29 Jan 2018)

Well, that's 50km point in the bag! (At some point I'm going to pop in some 50 milers to build up my stamina for a planned tour around Suffolk this summer.) I went down to Felixstowe again, with a detour to Newbourne to make up the distance and was, once again, practically blown to a stand-still on a couple of occasions. Still, a great start to the week.
This at Felixstowe.


----------



## Spartak (29 Jan 2018)

Damp and very windy ride this morning, headed towards the Severn Bridge but decided not to cross and went to see what was at Whale Wharf instead.... Not a lot ( see picture below ). 

From there I went for a coffee & some Welsh cakes in Coffee#1 in Thornbury. 

Back via Tytherington and Iron Acton. So good to be out after a week off the bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jan 2018)

Wasn't expecting to get out today but a window of opportunity appeared so I took it.

Just a quick one: Lyth Hill, Condover, Cross Houses, Atcham, through Attingham Park, Upton Magna, Uffington, a roundabout route through Shrewsbury and into The Quarry then home.

After rain early in the day it was fabulous sunshine out, but a bit colder than yesterday. I'd have been better off doing this route in the opposite direction really as I had the wind against me for much of the ride. Never mind, it was a nice ride anyway if a little muddy.

Attingham Park is always a nice detour and looked great in the sunshine. The towpath in Shrewsbury is still gated off so I went past the prison then along Smithfield Road (filtering past the slow traffic ) before taking to The Quarry which was fairly busy with people out walking.

21.9 miles at 13 mph average.





The Mytton and Mermaid at Atcham. You can just see that someone keen is sat out in the garden with a beer.





In Attingham Park. 





White water at the weir. The river has gone down a bit since I was last here.





Shrewsbury Gaol (locally known as the Dana) which is now awaiting a new purpose having been decommissioned. It's currently hosting a childrens play centre.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Jan 2018)

Mrs 26 planned a ride. It would be rude to refuse to join in wouldn't it? She wanted to visit a friend in Ledbury and fancied a bit of a ride there. So we took to Castlemorton, Rye Street and then an unusual dodge to Berrow. Now we rode via Clencher's Mill for Ledbury. We parted there and I headed out of town for Staplow but turned for Peg's Farm and Coddington to check out the crocus. They are up but need some sunshine to open even tho' they were bathed in late afternoon sunshine. I stopped at Coddington Cross to see if I had time to go the longer way home. I chatted with a chap who was out for a run. He'd been very ill and almost crippled for 15 months and was slowly improving and getting back some fitness. Good for him I told him. Well done for sure. I headed for Mathon and Longley Green where the Leigh Brook lead me homeward in a standard fashion. As I rode the final mile or two it was nice to see something of a sunset over the Hills. Nice wee outing today for sure. 43 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jan 2018)

A day of short Brompton ambles for me today. SWMBO had a slow p*ncture on her car, and after I found a nail in it she headed to KakFit on Saturday. After attempting to rip her off for £102 for a new tyre she lost it with the idiots and told them to refit the tyre. A visit to our local independent this morning, £10 changed hands and tyre repaired. Dropped missus @ work, Brompton home, a bit of decorating, then a 6 mile amble around Egham & Staines on the Brommie again as I couldn't be bothered to 'proper' cycling clothes on. 
Evening commute to work tonight was nice, though the forecast says 0 degrees in the morning Glad I bought a hat.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2018)

I had my first commute to work on my bike today, my shoulder has improved so it's no problem to bike.

It's only a 6.8 mile ride but this morning was lovely, cold but bright and no wind.

I had a great hour or so on Sunday in the very muddy woods, as Sunday was a super day too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2018)

Another trip out today. Having been watching the forecast it looked good to try something a bit longer today as it was expected to be dry with light winds. I missed out on a ride to Ellesmere earlier in the month when other things got in the way, so headed out to make up for that.

I thought I'd try and make it a metric century so extended it a bit by heading to Condover, Acton Burnell and Cressage first then heading north through Wroxeter, Upton Magna, Roden, Shawbury and Wem then a new route along the lanes to Ellesmere and back the most direct way through Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Montford Bridge and round the Edge of Shrewsbury.

I woke up to a frost on the ground so put on plenty of layers in anticipation of a cold ride. I was on gritted roads mostly to start with and hoped it would warm up enough for there not to be any ice by the time I got to the quieter lanes.

Having got on reasonably well I had a break between Roden and Shawbury for a bite to eat and was surprised at how quickly I started to feel chilled. It took a good mile after that to start to warm up again but the muscles felt tired and it was a struggle to keep up the pace from that point onwards.

From Wem I followed my usual back road route to Northwood then tried a change which I hoped would avoid an extremely muddy section near Welshampton. This took me along some lanes that I think would look quite pretty in the spring and summer, and it did turn out to be fairly mud-free. There was a bit more climbing involved, particularly at one point where the road put me in mind of a rollercoaster as it dropped suddenly into a steep valley and I had to push hard to get up the other side.

Having passed through Ellesmere I took another food break near Lower Hordley and again was surprised at how quickly I got cold despite having three fleeces on. The wind didn't seem to be light any more and I was finding it an effort just to keep moving. I thought it might just be that I was unusually fatigued until I was passing a farmhouse and noticed that the washing they had out on the line was blowing horizontally.... So much for the forecast of light winds.

Things didn't improve so progress seemed quite pedestrian back through Baschurch to Montford Bridge where I was fortunate that the climb over the hill to Bicton seemed to be sheltered.

Seeing another cyclist ahead spurred me on a bit and I managed to slowly reel him in, until he turned off just before I caught up in Shrewsbury. Typical.

68.1 miles for the day at 13.1 mph average which surprises me given how slow I was towards the end.

I wasn't really in the mood for photography today so just grabbed a few snaps to prove I've been out:





At Viroconium (Wroxeter). About 17 miles into the ride.





Elevenses stop en route to Shawbury.





Dry and clean roads between Wem and Northwood. I'd almost forgotten what these look like.





View from my lunch stop. It was blooming cold in the wind by now. Looking it up, the Met Office says the wind was 2 to 6 mph while it was a tailwind but 14 to 16 mph later on when I was riding directly into it. I think the weather doesn't like me.





Somehow the bike manages to look quite clean in most of my recent photos. This is the shocking truth though.


----------



## colly (30 Jan 2018)

Jaunt out last night because it was dry and I didn't get the chance to go out earlier.
I like riding at night in dark lanes and would have gone further into the unlit areas but frankly .........................I couldn't be a***d. 
So 12 something miles with about 900 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20400864


----------



## gavgav (30 Jan 2018)

After another weekend where a ride wasn’t possible due to the crappy wind and rain, I managed a short ride after work tonight. 

It was nice to set off when it wasn’t fully dark, can’t wait until the proper light evenings are back. There was a fair breeze blowing from the South West, which meant it was hard going as far as Dad’s house, via Bayston Hill, the mud fest of a track over Lyth Hill and Exfords Green.

The lane between Exfords Green and Dad’s was extraordinarily busy, and I met 2 large lorries, an ambulance and about 30 cars, where I would normally see about 5. Something must have happened on the nearby A49, me thinks, meaning traffic was diverting off? 

Had a chat to Dad for 15 minutes and then had the wind behind me for a much quicker trip home via Ryton, Condover and Betton Abbots.

15.3 miles, which means a total of only 68 miles for January, a very poor start to 2018!

Hoping February will be better, starting with hopefully my Challenge Ride at the weekend.


----------



## Jon George (30 Jan 2018)

Got 17 miles in this morning in the sun before a spell of part-time work and went out to Kirton. Had a twit-bully perform the apparently deliberate 'trick' of pulling into the cycle lane just as I'm about to pass. (I occasionally get this happening when over-taking a line of traffic on the right hand side - either when on motorbike or cycle. I gestured my opinion.) 

Took this near Kirton - I feel it has a bleak winter look about it that I like.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jan 2018)

Well I had to drive to work today, so I thought I'd treat myself to a night ride on my MTB this evening.

Off out with more lights than Blackpool, past the pub and a right turn on to the fields. I didn't get far.... it had been churned up by a vehicle, and it was claggy, gloopy and slippy (that well known firm of solicitors) I decided against off road in the dark in all that crap.

I just did a loop around Toft and Caldecote. 8.5 miles. Never mind!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1383364008


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2018)

On page 1,080 I wrote..................

Today, I only really had a ride over to the Barbers, as I've not been for about 10 weeks, & it was well over collar-length
So, I just potterered there, with no aim in particular 'post trim'
Dawn, my Barber. is an Apiarist, so has her honey for sale
I keep meaning to buy some, but end up forgetting

I just headed back towards Outwood, via Rooks Nest Road, & photographed these 2 buildings
Bumped into, not literally!!, a 90 owning friend of mine, so had a chat with him

Home, past work, along Bar Lane, over the roundabout I circumnavigate whenever I ride to work, which when wet is invariably greasy as hell!!
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2740854

Down along the new 'Eastern Relief Road' & eventually onto Ferry Lane, opposite the playing fields, which are filled in reservoirs (only shallow) and Victoria Colliery

I had a slight detour onto Water Lane, alongside DunBriik. to have a look at the site of the lifted, & removed, swing-bridge (_Ramsdens Bridge _that seems to have been locked open for years
It seems that it's being replaced, even if not with a vehicular bridge, as before
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5379
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2935983

A bit out of focus


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2018)

A gentle 12.5 miles last night as i have been itching to get out on my Viner Maxima and have a play with the di2 system 

First dozen or so gear changes were rough as i kept pressing the wrong way but soon got used to it and pressed on .

Then a fine drizzle started and i didnt want it to melt under neath me so started to head home 

Overall quite impressed by it just need a few more miles in the bank to get a true feeling so roll on a dry Saturday


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2018)

As I wrote on page 1,080


Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tues/Wed = days-off next week
> Plus, Thur/Fri = annual-leave
> 
> I'm sure I'll get a ride I'm
> (although I do know a new front parlour carpet is being laid one of the days)


Yesterday was a short ride, as written about above
Today, we moved all the furniture out of the room, & ripped the old carpet/underlay up 
Then I took carpet/'lay to the local Council tip (further away, at Cutsyke, now they've closed Welbeck)

In the early afternoon, I drove my father-in-law, up to Church Fenton, as the daughter's having a few 'pre-17' driving lessons, on the old airfield there (the old RAF base, now _Leeds East Airport_) on Sunday, as both Joanne & I are both busy (I'll be at work)

Tomorrow, I think f-in-l, will be here for the carpet, so........ maybe a ride?

Friday....... fingers crossed!!


----------



## Old jon (31 Jan 2018)

It was cold outside this morning, but dry. I am enough of a wimp that I do not usually ride if the temperature is less than five degrees, but yesterday my new back tyre arrived for the Ellis Briggs. Had to ride!

It was not easy to think of a route, really. I rode away from home in the direction of Holbeck, yet again. OK, let’s aim for the Oakwood Clock. From there, or more accurately the Ring Road and the A 58, different journeys are available. After climbing Boot Hill of course. Leeds Bridge is one way traffic for the foreseeable, town centre traffic is now diverted along just the road I want to use. I used the road anyway. Showery, windy weather, not enough to really be uncomfortable and it was a tailwind mostly. Along to Whin Moor Lane which leads to Shadwell, and once there turn left along Main Street. I had warmed up by this time and had vague thoughts of thirty miles for the morning. Almost did that, 29.1 according to Garmin. At Slaid Hill lights I turned right for the wonderful ride along Wyke Ridge Lane, which changes name a few times on the way along to East Keswick.



From this side, the village is a climb all the way through, and the legs really knew it this morning. Nothing to do with the climbing prior to this of course, or my lack of practice. Anyway, there follows a drop to the A 659, which provides more descent along the way to Collingham. The left turn to Linton, across the repaired bridge, did tempt me for a very short while. I resisted that, turned left when I reached the A 58 again and masochistically turned right a short distance further on for the climb of Jewitt Lane. Some optimist is building a large house just after the top of the first bit, so the advert seemed to say. I wonder if a ski lift is included? Turn right onto Compton Lane and the weather was clear enough to enjoy the views to the north, although too cold to encourage stopping to look longer. All the way to East Rigton, a left turn or two to Holme Farm Lane which eventually reaches Milner Lane and the twisty downhillery to Thorner. With the sun squarely in my eyes. Interesting.

Through, and up, Sandhills and the right turn onto Skeltons Lane, where the wind almost stopped forward motion for a stretch. That improved, across Coal Road and turn left when the return to the A 58 is reached. A very easy ride down to the right turn for the clock at Oakwood again, into the town centre and out again pedalling via Hunslet to the warmth of home. Time to defrost the extremities after a very enjoyable ride out.

Maps do not feel the cold


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Jan 2018)

Pete M and John B were waiting as I rolled up to the meet. A ride to Stourport was adjusted today as Pete was feeling less able. We looped to Powick and on for Bransford Bridge. We ignored the Mayfly cafe as we headed for Wichenford and Ockeridge where we took the final decision regarding Stouport. So instead we headed for Moseley to return through Wichenford. Thence we looped by King's Green for Martley and a run back towards the Mayfly. Soup and Tea and lots of chat ensued.

Our return looped around a different way for Martley and then up and over for Doddenham. There's no option but to ride the main road to Knightwick but it was fairly quiet today. We took the ramps towards Suckley but turned at The White House and then again to ride over the little used Suckley Hills lane. Emerging at the Leigh Brook we took the standard run back to Newland where Pete collected his car and we said our byes. John and I headed back towards Madresfield but John turned early to head home. I took a bit of a small detour to Guarlford before heading home. I bumped into Ralph R heading the other way so we stopped for a chat. Nice to catch up with Ralph. It had been a very windy day and we'd had some tough headwind sections. Climbing the lumps was noticeable too. Over the last couple of miles the temperature seemed to drop quite a lot. Hope we don't get freezing tonight. 51 smiles.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Jan 2018)

Couple of rides to report, aside from the purely utilitarian ones that you would find too boring 
Went out on Tuesday with the Glasgow Green Freewheel North cycling hub: the weather was lovely, we had a good time with lots of banter, 18 miles, plus coffee break and a stop in Aldi dispatched in just over 2 hours.
Today was a different story!
The plan was to join the local CamGlen (Cambusland-Rutherglen) hub on their Wednesday ride led by @flyingfifi, leave them in town on the return leg, go to lunch with a friend, then join a Belles short town ride before heading back home.
Woke up to snow showers, which were forecast anyway, prepped Boris the ice bike, went for it!
We had snow, hail, rain, sunshine, wind, all at once, all repeated.
It was freezing!
I made all my commitments, home on just over 23 miles, route Rutherglen-Scotstoun-City Centre tour - Rutherglen.
Took just a couple of pictures while I was waiting under a pagoda near my work, I passed it 3 times today on my day off 
I took the pictures during a hail shower, wasn't coming out from my shelter for a better view!
I the first picture you can see a bit of the Armadillo theater, across it the Hydro, a concert venue.
Both building, together with the Exhibition Centre, form the SEC, the Scottish Events Campus, formally named SECC. Scottish Exhibition and Conference centre 
A popular cycling route passes across the campus, hence the reason I passed it so many times.
The second picture shows the famous Glasgow crane, the Squinty bridge, the STV studios over the water. The red(ish) building behind the crane is the new Radisson Red Hotel, due to open in a few months.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (1 Feb 2018)

It has been cold and snowing again the past few days, but today it was dry and a bit above freezing (about 38°F, or 3°C). I had worked a 12 hour shift today and had a rough week in general, and just wanted a bit of a destress; so at 11:30 at night I got all suited up and ventured out for a ride!

It was cloudy, and a beautiful night with no wind. There were more cars out tonight than I had seen previously on my night excursions, but almost all of them were very courteous and gave me plenty of space (just one came quite close, I was in the bike lane so maybe he thought the 3ft law doesn't apply in lanes?!) I went around the usual route I had done a couple of times now, down along the park and past the school, and I am proud to say that I made it up the very steep hill there without getting off and walking at all!

I also felt confident enough that instead of turning around and coming back down home the way I came like I had before, I made it into a circuit by taking the large main roads back. They are very well lit and the one has a bike lane that was mostly free of snow, but there are potholes bigger than me in a few places. Along this way it is mostly flat and straight, unlike the neighborhood roads, so I found an ideal gear and comfortable cadence for flat riding and it felt good! I also figured out that my balaclava doesn't fog up my glasses if I leave it down under my nose... my nose just gets cold. All in all not a huge ride at 5 miles but a good ride nonetheless! Any time it is not icy I plan on doing at least this little circuit every night now and hopefully more as I get more time and endurance.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Feb 2018)

I know that the main roads ought to be okay, but I walked round to the newsagents for my _Cycling Weekly_ an hour or so ago, & the pavements/side-streets here are glistening
I think I'll leave it a bit, if I get the chance to go out 
Carpet fitters are here anyway


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Feb 2018)

I had to collect a parcel from ASDA today which was the perfect excuse to cycle it. A short 21km, but thoroughly enjoyable (with one exception).

I took all the back village roads to avoid the traffic, but still had one numpty - I’m cycling downhill quite slowly as I’m behind a learner driver 50m from a roundabout. Some racer in a 1.1 Corsa decides it wants to overtake me (my front wheel is about 1.5m off the back of the learner’s car in front at this point). I’m forced to hit the brakes and swerve to the side of the road so the car doesn’t wipe me out. 

After I’d stopped yelling at the driver (even though she couldn’t hear me). I carried on home without any other eventualities.


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2018)

I need to catch up on this thread but meanwhile I had a lovely evening ride and actually made it out in the daylight! Sunset around Dunham, chasing the supermoon down the East Lancs. Pretty evening sky and beautiful starry night. WINDY!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2018)

I might have a ride up to Leeds later, as there's a Lock closed, whilst the gates are replaced
(made not that far from me actually, & I pass the workshops every working day)

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...s-drained-lock-in-leeds-city-centre-1-8995570

http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/aire/acn56.htm


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2018)

New month new challenge ride. With a busy month lined up I thought it might be a good idea to get the Imperial Century Challenge ride in early so after some very quick planning got out on the road at about 7 to rack up some miles.

Having already racked up 115 miles in other rides this week I played it safe with a not too hilly route round the north of the county, heading to Condover initially then across to Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury and Melverley. Apart from an annoying close pass early on, things went well until after Pontesbury where I took to the new cycleway to escape the busy traffic only to find that round two of hedge cutting is under way and the path was liberally coated with hawthorn cuttings. I picked up a thorn in the front tyre but elected to leave it in place in the hope that if it had gone in deep it would plug the hole and maybe I'd get round without having to do a repair.

After Minsterley I paused in a gateway to try and get a photo of the sunrise and at that moment recieved a text saying that a box of sandwiches and cake had been found at home and do I need them? Erm, yes actually. 

It appeared that my dad was willing to bring them out to me and after discussing options about where to meet I suggested by the bridge at Melverley which was about 10 miles away from me and the least possible amount of driving for him.
And so it was that I ended up stood on the bridge that crosses the border, waiting for a man in an East European car to come and hand over a package to me......... which isn't strange at all.

That little debacle sorted out it was on with the ride. After struggling badly on my ride a couple of days ago, this time I elected to ride into the wind at the start and have it helping on the way back. I knew the section from Melverley to Oswestry would be hard going, being into the wind, slightly uphill and more exposed than other parts of the ride. It was, as you might expect, not quick but I paced myself properly and took my time. The biggest problem was how cold the wind was today, making me feel chilled any time I stopped despite a base layer and and four warm layers on top.

Things improved from Gobowen where I turned so the north-westerly wind was helping and I started to make better progress to Ellesmere, Colemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Prees and Ightfield. The wind direction continued to work for me as I headed southwards through Calverhall, Market Drayton, Stoke-on-Tern and eventually to High Ercall.

I felt much better by this stage than last time out but was starting to feel tired and cold as the sun was getting low in the sky so the bitter wind felt more noticable. I carried on to Upton Magna and unlike last time I rode this route decided not to add an extra loop at the end. As I headed through Atcham, Condover and Lyth Hill I made sure I'd got enough to get the distance needed but no finessing this time.

Edit to add: A few other cyclists out and about including one who overtook (with a friendly greeting) and disappeared into the distance like I was stood still. The legend "Pinarello" on the down tube may have had something to do with that.

101.59 miles today at 13 mph moving average. Nine and a half hours with all the stops included.





The sun rises behind me as I head for Westbury.





I didn't know it floods here. The flood goes right round the corner and I don't know how deep it's likely to be so decided to go another way round to Westbury.





The view from the bridge at Melverley.





I want to know what this farm did with this building that it needed such a substantial chimney. Or was it just the landowner showing off his wealth?





Elevenses stop at Ellesmere.





Nobody sailing at Colemere.... jut for a change.





Jumping on a bit, the elephant grass is ripe near Market Drayton. Should be harvested fairly soon.





View from Lyth Hill with mist forming round the Wrekin.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2018)

A solo ride around Cannock MTB trails yesterday (posted late, as per  )

After a fairly sensible o'clock finish from w*rk on Wednesday evening, I was home by 23:00, in bed by midnight, and fully prepped and fettled for an 05:30 depart for Cannock, 80 miles away.






Dawn was breaking as I got ready to ride.. Bit chilly, but not too bad.

My plan was to do the 'Donkey', which, for the uninitiated, is the 'Follow the Dog', then the 'Monkey Trail'.
I've been to Cannock loads of times, on one trail or the other, but decided to do them both this time.






The splitting point..






Those Eddie Stobart's get everywhere....

Every 'Up' deserves a 'Down'!



The Lower Cliff descent is great fun!! The chap at the end of the vid has the wonderful job of wandering around the trails checking for fallen trees and other obstructions.. I could do that and get paid for it 











And a coffee at the end.






Added bonus of a sleet shower as I struggled up Kitbag Hill.

Smashing ride.. cold toes, cold fingers, 20 miles, with just under 2,500' of Up.

Happy days..


----------



## Mireystock (3 Feb 2018)

Most cromulent Pete !


----------



## pjd57 (3 Feb 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Couple of rides to report, aside from the purely utilitarian ones that you would find too boring
> Went out on Tuesday with the Glasgow Green Freewheel North cycling hub: the weather was lovely, we had a good time with lots of banter, 18 miles, plus coffee break and a stop in Aldi dispatched in just over 2 hours.
> Today was a different story!
> The plan was to join the local CamGlen (Cambusland-Rutherglen) hub on their Wednesday ride led by @flyingfifi, leave them in town on the return leg, go to lunch with a friend, then join a Belles short town ride before heading back home.
> ...



I haven't been out much with FWN recently.
My very occassional work commitments and visits from grandchildren always seem to clash.
Managed a Whitehouse run last week.
Their runs suit me better than the Glasgow Green runs.
Closer to home , and not as stop , start as the Green , probably due to numbers.
Last couple of Friday runs from the Green that I went on I left at their tea break. Just me being impatient.

A tour of the city for me tomorrow.
Work takes me to Sandyhills and Drumchapel, about as far apart in Glasgow as you can get.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Feb 2018)

A trip to Thetford today wth the boy wonder. I was on my mountain bike, he was on his cross bike. Getting ready in Brandon CP I realised I'd forgotten my phone. I did have my GoPro, not sure I can work out how to upload stuff to here though!

Off we set and it soon became apparent that Thomas is totally unfit. I reigned the speed in, but at my sedate speed I was still having to linger. At the end of each section I waited up for him. Eventually we swapped bikes. His legs are much longer than mine but it takes a multi tool to drop his saddle and I couldn't be arsed to get mine out. He raised the saddle on my bike, but couldn't get his head around the wide handle bars, admittedly they do take a minute if you've been riding drops.

With much relief I got my bike back in time for the bermed pump track. It's always great fun sweeping and a swooping down the hill! I had to wait a bit at the end. He told me that he couldn't think quickly enough..... I'm sure it's his epilepsy meds, which I think is the root of his weight gain, breaks my heart.

After a while we stumbled across one of the bigger bomb holes, I had a good old play for 5 minutes.

On through the forest through some fairly dull sections, and then came the Beast.... 'up for it?' I asked. 'Yup'.

Off I set. In all the times I been to Thetford I've never seen it so muddy, not like Hardwick clay, but still slippy in the bottom of dips and hollows. I rattled through to the end and waited..... and waited..... and....

By now I was starting to wonder. I set off for a path that would take me back to the start of the Beast, but I was worried that I might miss him. Without a phone I was a bit stumped. Just as I was about to lose sight of the end of the track I spotted him, but he was lower down than the exit gate. I rolled down to him.
'Did you get lost then?' I enquired
'I went over the bars' came the reply. He was covered in sh1te, brake lever bent in and looking sheepish! I laughed and got the fruit pastilles out to celebrate. If he'd have been properly injured I'd have given him the black ones, but I gave him green and yellow. I had the black one!

Now his bike would have been suited to the Beater track so we set off toward that via the High Lodge centre. We stopped for a drink. Once done Thomas said that his knee was stiffening up so reluctantly we set off for the car.

He did offer to wait back at the car so I could play some more 'and what's the route back to the car?' I asked. 'Dunno'.

Off we set, but silly old me took a wrong turn and we ended up on the berms again (genuine mistake) and then took another track back to the car.

He'll live to fight another day.

Not long enough or fast enough, but I really enjoyed playing out with my boy!


View: https://youtu.be/vBbXKKqZuQg


View: https://youtu.be/uIzAbpPCITg



https://www.strava.com/activities/1389381476


----------



## Jenkins (3 Feb 2018)

A grey and cold day with very little wind here in Suffolk, perfect for a slow, late afternoon circuit on the Voodoo. Mostly on road and the same route could probably have been done much quicker on the Spa Elan, but with 5Live radio playing through a single in-ear headphone, why hurry.

The usual route towards Ipswwich via Levington and Nacton with a quick diversion to the foreshore at Nacton where the River Orwell was flat calm...




From there I resumed the route to the outskirts of Ipswich before doubling back along the Bucklesham Road, up towards Foxhall where, despite the cold, the first snowdrops were appearing in Monument Farm Lane...




Another stop on the return Hall Lane back to Bucklesham for yet another photo, this time of a stream that's usually only a trickle...




After that it was non-stop through Bucklesham, across to Falkenham before heading into Felixstowe including the offroad sections of Candlet Track and - after yet another photo stop - Hyem's Lane




Once in Felixstowe I headed for home along the seafront roads, skirting the Docks and up the last offroad section of Blofield Track. It may have been a miserable looking day, but I really enjoy these slower weekend rides.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1389913568


----------



## Biff600 (4 Feb 2018)

Just 26 miles today, which included 3 trips up and down Love's Hill and a couple of laps around the lakes, was going to do another lap but too many dog walkers with those long retractable dog lead things. (Dog on one side of the trail, walker on the other...attached to the mutt !!) 

Very nearly did I have a Jack Russell wrapped around my back wheel, bloody things !!

Anyway, apart from getting soaking wet and filthy dirty, a nice run out on the MTB.

Me clobber is in the washer, I've just got to wash me carcass and then get stuck into cleaning the bike.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2018)

Working a 'late-turn', so the only ride will be to work & back
Day-off tomorrow (& Sunday 11th)

Then, annual-leave Mon 12th, (_couldn't get the Tuesday_), Wed 14th, Thurs 15th, Fri 16th (days-off that week; Sat 17th/Sun 18th)

So.......... hopefully a few rides

*Barring;
1. *daughters (pre-17) driving lesson at Church Fenton, at some point in the afternoon, on the 17th
*2. *Possible 'family outing' (taking daughter/SWMBO/father-in-law/daghters bf) to either the National Railway Museum, or the Royal Armouries on Sunday 18th


----------



## colly (4 Feb 2018)

Out at 8am to a chilly but dry day. I went east towards Selby because..................well just because. It's flat over that way once you get clear of Leeds so maybe that was it. Steady ride which at almost 50 miles is the longest I have done for quite some time. Felt ok but my legs know about it now. Saw a good few bods on bikes out today. Bloody cyclists clogging the roads, they should pay bloody road tax.

49 miles with 1700ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20509972


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2018)

Woke this morning to aching legs I am not fully recovered from the flu of 2 weeks ago and with a full weeks commuting in the legs it's was an effort to get out .Out the door at 1030 with a half metric century in mind . Anstey to Cropston were I discovered the wind was going to be an unusual headwind out  Coming into Cropston I was scalped by a rotund casetelli man in all the gear . Couldn't really be bothered chasing him back but kept him working as I shadowed him about 30 yards behind as he would shoulder check to see if I was still there !. He eventually turned off .Into Cossington and get passed again by a group of 3 riders 2 ladies and a gent caught them at the lights and had a nice chat we were heading roughly the same way so I tagged along up humble lane where I had a nice tow up but harder work than I needed. At the top I went right up the Wreake valley and they went left so back to my pace .After Ratcliffe I was slowly reeling a rider into the headwind . Caught and pulled alongside to discover it's the 18 year old racing snake who lives across the road from me . I was chuffed I'd managed to catch him as he's pretty quick .Rode about 5 miles with him chatting away before we went are separate ways . I went for the hilly Ragdale route . Climb into the drop into the village and then the steep climb out where my heart rate maxed out near the bottom so it was a struggle to the top . Wymeswold ,Barrow where I passed a group travelling in the opposite direction which contained a rider I knew shouted hello as we pasted . Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and home . 33.5 miles in the bag so Febs half century ride done and dusted . Legs still aching but there you go I feel my fitness is slowly returning


----------



## Lookman (4 Feb 2018)

I set out early this morning to get at least 100km in the bag using a mental map that I plotter in my head.

It was an enjoyable ride all the way, and quite faster than my first ever 100km ride early in January this year.

Meanwhile, I occasionally check my progress on #STRAVA and was confident that the task would be achieved.

When I began to get closer home, I checked Strava again and I was shocked at what I saw. 90.1km! By that time, I just wanted to get home and raise my tired legs.

And then, the struggle began. The search for 10km to complete my ride. The weather was hot and uncomfortable and I was tired but determined to finish strong.

After going up and down, right and left, thoroughly exhausted, I headed home.

I checked my distance and was short by 2km!

10km was just too long


----------



## pjd57 (4 Feb 2018)

My work run went as planned, but having checked my weekly total , I knew I wanted 32 miles to reach 100 for the week.
So work done, headed home but threw in a lap of the neighborhood to get the 2 miles I was looking for.

Don't think I can put those 2 on the expenses sheet though.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Feb 2018)

A tandem ride for me/us today. We were in possession of a £2.46 reward token from Waresley GC, so there was only ever going to be one destination!
On the out bound leg we saw kestrel, buzzard and a beautiful Red Kite in Longstowe. Past the maggot farm, the NW wind on our side today, fragrance free!
Then it was the hill down in to Gamlingay, 33.4mph being the biggest figure we both saw. Past the small holding, we said hello to the saddleback pig.

We also said hello to welcome blue skies 





Then we arrived at the garden centre. An old couple got talking to us at the entrance, once again the tandem being the ultimate ice breaker!

In we went for tea, coffee and....




Whilst in the cafe Jo took her shoes and overshoes off. I warmed her feet like a good husband should! On the way out we were accosted by another old couple who used to cycle.

Just before we left the cafe Jo pointed out the steely sky to the north.... between Great Gransden we were treated to a stinging from a hailstorm. Nice.

Just coming in to our village we had some d1ldo in a car nearly hit us, but other than that it was a nice, chilly 25 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1391265940


----------



## gavgav (4 Feb 2018)

February Challenge Ride time and a bitterly cold but, at times, gloriously Sunny day for it. I chose a hilly route and some new territory as well.

First job was to clean and oil the chain and rear derailleur, as they were squeaking on my ride earlier in the week. Made all the difference, as gears were much smoother today and no squeak.

I set out in quite cloudy weather, with a biting Northerly wind, which would be behind me for the first half of the ride at least. I headed for Dad’s, via Hook-A-Gate, Annscroft and Exfords Green, to drop a couple of bits off for him and have a chat for half an hour.

I then started the climb, by heading on the Church Pulverbatch Road, before branching off and climbing towards Wilderley. By now the sun had come out and whilst still cold it was lovely to feel the sun for what seems like the first time in ages on a bike ride!

View of The Wrekin





I then followed the lanes to Picklescott and a lot of it was on new lanes that I hadn’t ridden before, but plenty of climbing as well. I turned left, in Picklescott and the biggest climbs of the day lay ahead, through Batchcote. I was puffing well by the time I reached the cross roads and was met by a young lad on a Mountain Bike. We had a good chat, he’d come up over the Longmynd and was waiting for 2 others, who arrived not long after.

I then continued with the new territory and climbing, up onto the Longmynd, where I paused for lunch at Plush Hill, enjoying the fabulous sunshine and scenery.








I was only stopped for 15 minutes, but at 1200 ft up I got very cold quickly and so was glad to get moving again. I dropped down Castle Hill, into All Stretton (good brakes needed on that descent!!) before crossing the A49 and heading down the Roman Rd towards Longnor. I had of course now turned North, into the wind and it was strong and bitingly cold, plus cloud had rolled in again and so it was a tough route home through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Betton Abbots. One can normally get a cruising speed of 20 mph plus on sections of that road, but it was 10 to 15 mph into the wind today. Also got hailed on for a short section, those things hurt!!

I arrived back in Shrewsbury, with not quite enough miles on the clock for my 50k and so looped around some local estates, to get the required mileage.

32.2 miles at 11.0mph avg and 1800 ft of climbing.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2018)

With a Met office warning of ice overnight I had a rare lie in and didn't get out on the Giant until just before 10.
Cold but clear with blue skies and a big shiny yellow thing in the sky - not seen much of that lately! I'd sort of decided to go for a metric half given the decent weather - you never know what's around the corner at this time of year do you?

Anyway, the bike knows it's own way up Coal Road, then right onto Skelton Lane and the long descent into Thorner down Sandhills, through the village dodging a lot of mud in the road near the church and up onto Milner Lane. Right again onto Holme Farm Lane, which becomes Thorner Lane and then Thorner Road for the downhill to Bramham, where a wiggle through the village saw me tackle Town Hill for the first time this year. 
Onto Toulston Lane and back out into the countryside, crossing over into North Yorkshire before turning onto Garnett Lane and the bridge across the A64, followed by the long downhill to Stutton, where I stuck to the main road through the village and across a very full but lazy Cock Beck and up towards the A162.
Is it worth mentioning that the roads were filthy today? I know it's winter but even so they seemed especially dirty today.
Dodging a BMW (with bike carriers on top...) who couldn't wait for a passing place on the single track road, then climbing up the hill and being treated to a close pass from a Sainsbury's truck, before a left onto Raw Lane and a run all the way to Ulleskelf.
Through the village and on through Ozendyke to Ryther, where I turned onto Mill Lane, which becomes Moor Lane and crosses back over the East Coast Main Line, where I stopped for a couple of pics as the Kings Cross flyer went through:




Perhaps I could start a "Your bike in front of a train thread"? Or maybe not...




Back in the saddle and on my way again, eventually passing the airfield and into Church Fenton itself. From there it's a straight run to Barkston Ash and a short stretch of the A162 onto Headwell Lane and the climb and drop into Saxton, where I stopped just after the village for a few more pics.
Sadly the badly damaged Linda's Bench has been removed, so I had to lean the bike on a tree:











Now, I'd planned this route on the basis that the wind was from the north east so while it would be against me on the way out I'd have it behind me on the return leg. That didn't happen as it seemed to be against me pretty much all the way round. 
From this last stop it's a straight run down onto Copley Lane and on to Lotherton Gates, avoiding the many potholes, before turning for Aberford, dropping down under the A1(M) and through the village before the ups and downs of Cattle Lane to Barwick, then more up almost to Scholes, before a bit of welcome downhill to cross Cock Beck again for a final time and onto local roads to home

*33.92 miles* (54.58km) in* 2h 29m* an acceptable average of *13.6mph* with *1,377ft* of climbing and a still chilly average temperature of just 2.1°C 

Good to get out despite the chill and the sunshine had brought loads of cyclists out (or was that just because I was out later than usual?) but it was the busiest I've seen it yet this year. Plus that's the February qualifying ride in the bag.

Needless to say the bike was filthy when I got back, but that's all part of the fun isn't it?

And to end, the map:


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2018)

55 miles the journey, Middleton Hall the destination. My first chance to do a Sunday ride for some time, with family stuff going on I’ve either been riding Mondays, Saturdays or not at all. Not a bad day for a bike ride, cold but dry with sunny intervals, the only spoiler was a strong cold wind. Out early and across Coventry, through malfunction junction, up Tile Hill lane, onto Torrington Ave and Duggins Lane and onto Balsall Common, left into Holly lane, Right Table Oak lane and Fen End Road to Temple Balsall. Left onto the main road then right to go through the ford and onto Hampton In Arden, straight across the roundabout then left by the golf club to take the bridle way into the outskirts of meriden then left on the roundabout to pick up the usual route through Maxstoke and Shustoke then past the Kingsbury Water Park and onto the main road to Middleton Hall. My longest route out to a cafe this year and my fastest, average 13.8. I got my timing slightly wrongat the cafe, I walked in after the club had arrived and not before, but it was nice to walk into a cafe full of friends and ex club mates. On the way back I turned left onto the main raoad, anyone else notice the missing drain covers? Then left again to retrace my wheel tracks down past Kinsbury Water park and the hotel, that was where Jason and his motley crew past me, my legs were fading fast by then so I had to watch them go, if I’d felt a bit better I’d jumped on the back. The left into Kinwalsey lane, right onto Fillongly lane and left onto Becks Lane and onto Harvest Hill lane, Left onto Oak Lane and right onto Washbrook lane and into Coventry on Browns lane, at the roundabout I went left into Long Lane the right past the Royal Court and left past Cardinal newman school then left by the garage, up the hill and right into Penny Park Lane and onto home. Thats my longest and quickest ride this year, 55 miles at 13.7, I just need to find time for some more long rides and do some work on my fitness. A cold ride and it felt bit slow in places, but an enjoyable morning out on my bike, and it was nice to see people I don’t see very often.







Middleton Hall This morning, and my old club The Coventry Road Club are in. I'm the fella with the grey beard and glasses, with his back to the camera.


----------



## Donger (4 Feb 2018)

Club ride time again. Just a mostly flat 36.5 miles today, after the exertions of our trip over to the Forest of Dean last week. After winching ourselves over Horsepools Hill we meandered about a bit through Stroud, Stonehouse and Standish before stopping for cakes and coffees at Mrs Massey's Diner in Frampton. Then off to the riverside at Arlingham and back via Fretherne, Saul and Elmore.

Another great club ride in lovely Spring-like sunshine. Once again we had some newbies joining us, along with a couple of returning riders who first joined us a few weeks ago. We seem to be becoming rather international these days, with a New Zealander joining us last week and two Polish guys coming along today. It is the sort of club where everyone is always welcome, and there is no strict membership (with fees and politics and all that). All 11 of us seemed to enjoy the ride, and we met up with our intermediates at the café stop, raising the speed a little on the way back and ensuring I had a good workout despite the flattish route.


----------



## Mr Celine (4 Feb 2018)

I'm nursing a cold / sore throat but it looked like too nice a day not to at least try a short bimble. I reckoned on nothing strenous around local routes and paths that I don't normally use, if that caused any wheezing or coughing I could just turn for home. 




The River Tweed and Gattonside chain bridge. 

The more I bimbled the faster I got and then the sun came out, which inspired me to go a bit further, especially as I managed to climb Leaderbank without any breathing problems (well none more than usual).





Looking south towards the border with the snow-capped Cheviots just visible on the far horizon at the centre, Smailholm Tower on the near horizon at the left. The water in the mid-ground is all that is left of a once extensive loch which was drained by a tunnel constructed by Napoleonic POWs. The clay bed of the loch was used to make bricks in a brickworks the remains of which are just out of shot. 

By this time I'd forgotten I even had a cold, so kept extending the ride. Unfortunately I then suffered my first puncture in about two years, which appeared to have been due to a patch on the tube becoming detatched. New tube installed, so head for the nearest church to pray for no more punctures.





Makerston Kirk.

Fortunately (as I hadn't intended being out this late) my lights were all charged, the rears being needed as I headed directly into the low sun. 






The last rays of the setting sun turning the Black Hill red. 

Gentle bimble ended up as 30 miles at 11.5 mph but there must have been some faster bits as I still picked up 5 Strava trophies!


----------



## Jon George (4 Feb 2018)

colly said:


> Bloody cyclists clogging the roads, they should pay bloody road tax.


Don't you know there's no such - .... ah, see what you did, there.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2018)

Only a turbo session today 
Visited mum and did jobs around the house in the morning then in the afternoon took kids to the park where i got really cold hands and feet , then alterction with parking so by the time i had got sorted it was getting dark .


----------



## Jenkins (4 Feb 2018)

I'm working away for three days next week (with no chance even to cycle commute) so took the opportunity of snow & sleet showers this morning to stay in and catch up with various domestics before going out for another afternoon ride. By then, although the showers had passed, the sky was a dull grey and the wind had turned more to a north or north easterly and picked up considerably. 

Just a loop into, through and round the outside of Ipswich to Claydon with a quick diversion up to Martlesham on the way back home. Having got going, I realised how cold it was and wished that I'd put some form of thermal leggings or tights on as the thin Ronhills just didn't provide enough warmth. Also no stops for pictures as that would have meant taking of my gloves and losing more body heat. Despite the wind & cold I managed just under 45 miles in 2 3/4 hours. The temptation was there to get the 50 in, but a looming shower cloud and the need for a hot drink put paid to that idea.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1391909471


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2018)

Lovely ride through quiet lanes with two big hills. Very quiet out there today and sun even came out towards the end. Very cold mind.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Back in the saddle and on my way again, eventually passing the airfield and into Church Fenton itself.



Wife & daughter were there ('RAF' Church Fenton) at 13:30, for her first driving lesson

I rode past it a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Jon George (5 Feb 2018)

A little pootle around Foxhall, Kesgrave, Little Bealings, and Tuddenham on Pasty #3 The Hybrid to clear the head after watching The Super Bowl.

This at Bealings - quite cheered me up.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Feb 2018)

I'd planned to get my metric half century challenge ride in today, but felt rough when I got up, so was rather hoping the DPD package I was waiting for would be delivered when I planned to be out. No such luck as the text that came in at 0845hrs said delivery after 12. Forced myself to go out, and by and large was glad I did. Lots of new roads out towards Wisley and Cobham, including one that wasn't really a road (needed the CX for this)...






Still, it was an enjoyable walk through the forest with bike on shoulder. The boots needed a good banging out at the other end when we reached tarmac so that they would clip onto the pedals again...
Really nice roads, quiet and undulating.
Downside of the ride, the closest I've ever been to getting wiped out by a muppet metal box driver. Fortunately one of us was awake, but she got a good mouthful. It's no good waving your hand at me when you've just tried to run me down with your 2 ton tin can you dopey cow
A cold ride with the Garmin starting at 1.5 degrees and never getting above 3, but just over 32 miles done, and 4 Explorer squares nabbed


----------



## gavgav (6 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I'd planned to get my metric half century challenge ride in today, but felt rough when I got up, so was rather hoping the DPD package I was waiting for would be delivered when I planned to be out. No such luck as the text that came in at 0845hrs said delivery after 12. Forced myself to go out, and by and large was glad I did. Lots of new roads out towards Wisley and Cobham, including one that wasn't really a road (needed the CX for this)...
> View attachment 394743
> 
> 
> ...


A like for getting out, but not for the muppet in the tin box!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Feb 2018)

Decided to meet my wife as she came out of work so cycled the 17km to her workplace and then put the bike in the back of the car for the journey home. Very cold, but I soon warmed up. The snowflakes that were falling the entire trip were pretty and, thankfully, not settling.


----------



## Donger (6 Feb 2018)

After a morning of gardening, I fancied a bike ride but didn't see much point in getting changed. So I just added a long-sleeved base layer under my sleeveless gardening jacket and hit the road. Nipped down to Frampton and back, taking in every side road I could find when I got there. Came back via Framilode, Elmore, and the Pilot Bridge over the canal. Light snow flurries lasted for most of the ride, but although it seemed cold enough, none of it settled ..... except on the sleeves of my Craft long-sleeved base layer. Finished the ride with snow flakes all over my arms, looking like a bad case of dandruff. Must say I'm impressed by the base layer, as my arms were not at all cold, yet snow was settling on them. Home and hosed now. Glad to get another bonus 23 miles in before the weather turns for the worse.
Cheers,_ Donger_.


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2018)

I know this does not count but i did 30 mins on turbo and lifted some weights and did some leg exercises.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2018)

Errands on the folder today. I do like using the bike for errands just a few miles apart. So much easier than taking the car.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> I know this does not count but i did 30 mins on turbo and lifted some weights and did some leg exercises.


It all counts, sometimes it's easier to do a bit on the turbo, especially if the weather is bad. In my case I tend to use the rowing machine, since I got rid of the turbo..


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> I know this does not count but i did 30 mins on turbo and lifted some weights and did some leg exercises.


Postie. You're doing something rather then nothing. Good for you Sir.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Feb 2018)

We had snow again last night, so I woke up to a winter wonderland this morning.
Ice bike on the ready, I went to join the Tuesday ride at Freewheel North in the Green. I knew the ride was on as the leader posted on FB.
As it is often the case, my estate was iced up, the main roads were clear, in the city there was hardly any snow, and once we got in the west end it was like a spring's day, sunny, dry cycling paths.
The only slippy bits were on the canal path that we used for a short stretch.
To keep the blood flowing the leaders took us up some short steep hills and increased the speed to 11mph 
More bad weather is forecast for the weekend, when I've got to leave at the back of 6am for work 
A few pictures for you: I'm very envious of a woman in our group, she can ride, take pictures and selfies, post on the net simultaneously!

Winter wonderland at the start of the ride, the Green at 10am.

It's summer, the sun is shining, the palms are blossoming in Maryhill, west end of Glasgow.

A fancy gate, Maryhill leisure centre.
Only 20 miles in all for me, but I could have stayed in my bed instead


----------



## pjd57 (6 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> It all counts, sometimes it's easier to do a bit on the turbo, especially if the weather is bad. In my case I tend to use the rowing machine, since I got rid of the turbo..



No potholes
No vanmen
No taxis
No buses
No extending dog leads
No dog muck
No rain, snow, wind , hailstones

It's just not the same


----------



## Stonechat (6 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> I know this does not count but i did 30 mins on turbo and lifted some weights and did some leg exercises.


It all counts I am doing turbo sessions almost daily. Still waiting to get back to a fuller schedule outdoors, just waiting for more congenial weather


----------



## kapelmuur (6 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> I know this does not count but i did 30 mins on turbo and lifted some weights and did some leg exercises.



For me riding the turbo is more mentally and physically demanding than riding outdoors, so it certainly counts.

Since my accident I've become wary about riding outside when there's the possibility of ice, so the turbo has had plenty of use recently.

I have a Bkool turbo and when it's cold and snowing (like today) I like to use the video routes under blue skies. During the past few weeks I've (virtually) ridden in the sun in Spain, Italy, Croatia and France. I've also done an hour in a velodrome and a ride through a snowy forest in Sweden.

I still prefer to ride outside though.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Feb 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> We had snow again last night, so I woke up to a winter wonderland this morning.
> Ice bike on the ready, I went to join the Tuesday ride at Freewheel North in the Green. I knew the ride was on as the leader posted on FB.
> As it is often the case, my estate was iced up, the main roads were clear, in the city there was hardly any snow, and once we got in the west end it was like a spring's day, sunny, dry cycling paths.
> The only slippy bits were on the canal path that we used for a short stretch.
> ...



I love those gates.
A tribute to the history of the building.
Home of the original Maryhill fire station. Long before my time.
I only remember it as the police station in the 60's.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2018)

After a brief 3 miles into town it was time for more decorating. Unfortunately the sun was shining, so once the curtain pole was fitted I popped out for a quick spin. Figured a couple of 'hills' were in order, so St Annes, Callow Hill and Middle Hill saw 830ft in 17 miles. The planned ride in April is 8000ft in 75 miles, so need some more practice I think...


----------



## Donger (7 Feb 2018)

Mrs D was off out on a long lunch with her cackling friends today, so I had a couple of hours to myself. I took the opportunity of grabbing a cheeky 29 miler out to Frampton, Arlingham, Whitminster etc. Just about my idea of perfect cycling conditions today ... bright blue, clear sky and a bone dry road surface. Cold enough for there still to be ice at the side of the road, but none on the road itself. A lovely ride that kept the mileage total ticking along. That's 363 miles in 11 rides so far, as I try to keep my average ride above 33 miles.

Spotted a bit of wildlife out there on the lanes (and above). One suicidal squirrel, several pheasants, a close pass from a buzzard and another from a startled heron ..... and a tiny little wren that came within a foot of me. The daffodils are out in several places now, and there was a general twittering coming from some of the hedges. Spring is definitely on its way.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Feb 2018)

Cold today but lots of sunshine. I took to my usual stamping ground by heading for the Castlemorton lanes to cross Longdon Marsh. Then the jink by The Rampings and Bushley for river crossing at The Mythe. Thence is was by Twyning and the White Rabbit. The northerly breeze didn't seems to be too much of a problem. Approaching Upton the "flood relief" work seems to be beginning. Remarkably the bit they are working on isn't the bit that floods very often at all. That bit is being ignored completely. I took the my standard run back by Brotheridge Green and Hanley Swan. Despite the cold I kept fairly comfortable by layering up and keeping the pace steady. Lovely sunny conditions helped and some Daffodils are now in flower at Blackmore. Is it really Spring? 35 smiles


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2018)

A mate and I drove up to the Peak District on Monday and Tuesday for some Off Road fun..

Day one was loosely based on the BHF MTB ride. We cut off a few corners, and added a couple of other bits to suite.
With an 05:30 start from Northampton, we parked up in Hope and pedalled off at about 09:00.

I knew it was going to be a tough ride for me, with lots of Up, and I wasn't wrong! The ride profile looks like the rough edge of a dandelion leaf..







The first mile was on tarmac, past the cement works, and up a bridleway to cross Shatton Moor.






Nice and icy!






Stunning views from the top though..

From there, the decent was quite steep and frozen, but safe(ish) to ride. Onwards, through Thornhill to Ladybower Reservoir, where we pedalled a circuit along quiet, well maintained trails that had a lot more elevation than I thought there'd be by looking at my OS map.






The Derwent Dam, where the Lancaster bombers of 617 Squadron practised for the Dambusters raid during WW2.

Once we'd ridden around the reservoirs, we were hoping to get up the hill to ride Cuttgate Lane, but it was getting too late in the day, so we'll save that for our next visit.





However, we did see the helicopter making numerous trips with bags of stones where work is being done to de-bog the bottom sections. Once finished, it will be an easier, drier, bridleway to traverse!






Over the stream at the southern end, where we back on tarmac. We popped into the visitor centre and bike hire place to see if there was anywhere to wash our bikes down. Fortunately, there were a couple of brushes and buckets, so we were able to get them a bit cleaner as we had Travelodge rooms to take them into for the night.
5 or 6 miles later, on bike paths and back roads, we were back to Hope.






Once parked up and showered, we walked a mile to a pub for steak and beer..

37 miles ridden, 3376' of Up in temperatures averaging -2

https://www.strava.com/activities/1392974089


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2018)

Day two... from  Ride One was back through Hope to Castleton where our plan was for a shorter circuit than Day one. As it happened, it was even shorter than we'd expected!






The entrance to Cave Dale is hidden up a back street between a couple of cottages. I knew by to OS map that it was steep, but BLIMEY!! it was steep, rocky and with a frozen stream running down it 






There are several cave entrances along the side walls, and a caged off entrance on the right wall where you can feel the subterranean heat and hear the underground river roaring through. Spooky!

Still, onwards we climbed, pushed, and occasionally carried, our bikes, with about 500' of Up in the first mile, then a bit more once we turned onto a farm track/bridleway.






Luckily, I had a bit of tread on the tyres.. 

Once back down into the valley, we rode along Rushup Edge to access the Pennine Way bridleway down Roych Clough.

Here, our ride went slightly wrong. First, the front wheel hit a rock just after I landed after a small drop-off, and went straight over the handlebars. No damage done to me, or the bike, fortunately, just a bit mucky and shook up!






Still, after a few minutes breather, we set off again, taking a bit more care 

I reached the bottom of the clough first, which is unusual.






Then my mate turned up and I saw why. His S-Works seat post had snapped! There was nothing we could do with it apart from bash the split together a bit with a handy rock, and wrap loads of Gorilla tape around it to hopefully hold it slightly more together.
At this point, we decided that discretion was the better part of valour and we decided to turn back. Riding any further into the wilds, with snow heading our way, would have been dangerous. Kinder Scout and Mam Tor will have to wait for another day!! No point in being silly about it, much as we wanted to get the ride done.

We got back up the hill to Rushup Edge, and used tarmac back towards Castleton.






We did make a quick diversion via the old closed road under Mam Tor to play on the landslide for a while..






A Cherry Bakewell Pudding ice cream to celebrate our trip..

With a final whoop down the hill into the village, we finished the ride on 13 miles with over 1000' of climbing in similar temperature as yesterday, -2 to -3c

Happy days

https://www.strava.com/activities/1394202372



_Codicil: I suggested to Dev that he contact Specialized re the seat-post. He did, and the told him to take it back to the shop and it will be replaced FOC as it's guaranteed for 2 years_


----------



## Jon George (8 Feb 2018)

Well, I was going to start this report with the phrase 'Snap! Ah, that sounds expensive'' - but @PeteXXX kind of beat me to it. 

I saw the sun this morning and decided to get a sneaky 50km challenge point in for February. I got out to a small rise before Henley when there a loud twang, followed by intermittent brake rubbing. A quick inspection showed that Patsy #2 The CX had broken a spoke on her rear Fulcrum 5 wheel.

I debated (as she's a CX frame) whether to sling her over my shoulder and walk back home, but as I was about 5 miles away, I gambled and gently rode back with the back brake disconnected and avoided all bumps.

A peek in the shed has revealed that I have indeed kept the previous wheelset when I replaced them in 2016 due to worn rims, so I'll be cannibalising a spoke and attempting to trim the wheel this afternoon. I may be some time ...


----------



## Jon George (8 Feb 2018)

Jon George said:


> I may be some time ...



That turned out to be correct.  Replacement spoke in, but I'm going to leave the black art of final truing until the weekend.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Feb 2018)

Todays plan of getting the metric century ride done was thwarted as I got out of bed a bit late, and had a furniture delivery coming 'after 1pm' (for the record it's still not here...). Instead I chose to make space for said new furniture, got bored with that after an hour so decided an hour in the sunshine would be good for me. Off out through Thorpe and I was wondering why my eyes were cold, before realising my glasses were at home on the sideboard. About turn to get them which led to a change of route, and I headed up Prune Hill before doing a Callow Hill and back, then Middle Hill into WGP. A quick lap, then down Crimp Hill and back up Priest Hill. All very nice, if a little chilly with the Garmin starting at 0 degrees and peaking at 3. 22 miles and just over 1000ft. Arrived home to find no onions or leek for dinner, so a spin to town on the Brompton was in order.
Afternoon spent fiddling with the ICE trike, hopefully it will warm up soon and we can get out again


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Feb 2018)

It was a cold wind that blew this morning. I dithered but after an early lunch I girded my loins, layered up and headed out. I thought that the lumpy bumpy lanes and hedges on the other side of the Hill would shield me from the worst. So it didn't feel too tough as I rounded the northern end of the Hills and headed downwind. The trouble with the lumpy bumpy lanes is, of course, the up parts of the lumps and bumps. The hedges were working tho'. Lovely displays of snowdrops were a cheery sight too and some early primroses shouted out their bright yellow. The hedges did reduce in size a tad along the back of the Hills as I headed for Eastnor but I wasn't overly hindered by the more noticeable wind. A Great Spotted Woodpecker jinked around the back of a tree when he noticed me and a solitary buzzard flapped off. The footbridge over the stream at Clencher's Mill is dangerously slippery at the moment while work is happening on the leat (lete or leet) for the Mill. I wonder if they are restoring the Wheel too. I took to the Castlemorton lanes for the return leg with some wind assistance which made things a tad brisker. Nice wee one - 39 smiles. Pleased I girded my loins now.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Feb 2018)

A run along the canal from Lambhill to the Falkirk wheel.
Stopped at the small kelpies, not the huge ones.
I wanted to find out how to get on to the Union Canal.
Not very well signposted but got there.
Few miles on the Union before heading back. 
As usual it was into a headwind.
The long straight between Bonnybridge and Kilsyth was as testing as ever. No hiding place.

47 miles done.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (10 Feb 2018)

Out for a jaunt tonight since it has warmed up again for a day or so (it is a balmy 39°F, or 3.8°C!) and some snow had melted. It is still cold but wasn't super windy, and I was getting stir crazy wanting to bike! The main roads were mostly clear, my road and other side street are still covered in lots of snow so I did walk the bike down to the junction where my road meets a larger one (they never plow or salt our road, in the 8 years we have lived here they've done it once!) and then had no trouble cruising. 

I had figured that since my normal night route has a fair amount of side roads that they may also be bad, so I took a detour and went the long way around to the far park entrance. They are doing construction on a crossway that bridges the two parks together (they've been under construction for 250 days or so so far and were supposed to be done by early March) so in the meantime the normal entrance is closed and that entire street is blocked off, leaving the park road essentially a very long dead-end path where it would normally take you through and to the park across the road and all through that part of town by my house. The little road was cleared of snow so the construction workers could get through during the day, which was nice. I cruised along that stretch (about 1.5mi) and circled back down, then decided that it was so pleasant and quiet that I'd do it again so I made another round and U-turned back. I also took a peek at the work they've been doing, for all the time they've taken and the inconvenience of having a main road blocked off it doesn't looks as if they've done much... or that it'll be finished by next month. *sigh*

It was lovely, no cars were around because it is a dead-end and the snow was so pretty! I saw bunny tracks and (I think) fox tracks, and the stream was warm enough to flow with just ice at its edges, the little waterfall was babbling! I thoroughly enjoyed it and would have stayed longer if both sets of cheeks hadn't started to freeze!!!

The way back from that entrance takes me along one of our town's busiest roads, which at 10:30pm still had a fair bit of traffic. Everyone was courteous and gave plenty of space, waited for me to lead at red lights, etc. There is a part that has dividers for one light only where there is just a single lane going straight while the others on the same side past the divider turn (I suppose too many people were trying to cut across and it was a dangerous intersection?) I took the lane with no complaints from the driver behind me, he waited until I was well and clear past the part where it opens back to two lanes on our direction again and used the full lane next to me to pass. I was pleased as that particular part is tricky and it will be part of my commute home every day, so it's nice to see that everyone doesn't instantly try to shove you to the sidewalk (though they may if you are too far over.) Got back to my street and decided that I would try to ride on through the snow... what a blast! The bike slid and swished and fishtailed all the way, I thought for sure I would fall but I didn't (and I was going so slow it probably wouldn't hurt much more than my pride!) It was hilarious, and has reinforced my desire to someday get that beautiful Surly fat bike I lust after...

But in the meantime Sylvia and I do just fine. Also for your amusement I have included a picture of her with her new reflective tape, I think it is quite eye-catching!!! Very nice since most of my riding is at night and my commute home will be after 9pm.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Feb 2018)

I'd intended to get out early, but the effect of a super tough Wednesday night metcon session and last nights circuit training meant I left the house at 8ish.

The fields were fairly crunchy and hard, but there were still big swathes of gloop about. Up and down through Kingston, long tailed tits and buzzards, then in to Great Eversden






The church has had a bucket of lottery money thrown over it in the last few years.

Up and along the Wimpole ridge before descending to Great Eversden. I was coming up behind a couple with a dog at the top, my tyre cracked a puddle loudly which spooked the dog, so I waited until it came back to them, giving me a very wide berth!

Down the hill and home along the roads.

Tired at the start, tired at the finish! Only 15 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1400200831


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2018)

That's was slightly unpleasant . Plans for an Imperial ton were shelved due to the forecast . Plan was to get up early do a 50km and try and beat the rain .Up not as early as I'd like being lazy so out the door at 0830 .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn onto Loughborough to tackle Forest rd climb a near continuous 6 mile climb . On the climb which was into a headwind making it tougher . Just as I start to climb it's starts to rain so quick pause to put the rain jacket on . Ground my way to the top at Copt Oak turned right heading up again towards St Bernards Abbey .Another right turn and the steep ramp to the highest point of the ride . Lovely quick descent follows dead straight so can let the bike go . Quick glance at the GPS and 38mph is displayed . I spot a tractor struggling up the hill and as I approach a nose of a Merc pokes out . Please stay there but no he goes for the overtake  I'm on the brakes but at one point I heading straight for a 3 pointed star . The stone wall next to the foot wide verge didn't look inviting .Somehow we manage to avoid one another by inches . It happened so fast didn't even have time to think got to the bottom and had to stop to compose myself that was way up close for comfort .Back on the bike after a couple of minutes and the weather is getting properly bad now cold rain and windy . Could head directly home and do 20 odd miles but a half century is to tempting . Along Charley Rd right at beacon crossroads down past the golf course into Swithland quick wave at sister as she fed her horse didn't stop as was getting cold now . Rothley ,Cropston and home 31.2 miles so just a 50km .Properly wet and cold when I got home couldn't have faced an Imperial ton today . Trying not to let the near miss play on my mind but it was really close


----------



## Dec66 (10 Feb 2018)

Routine 30-odd miler around the lanes and up Sundridge Hill, made non-routine by coming across a quite horrendous spill which a guy had had on some ice on Pilgrims Lane; he had two mates with him, and a guy in a van who'd blocked the road to stop any traffic, and a lady was bringing blankets for him... The poor fella had come off and hit his head hard, lots of blood.

They'd rang for an ambulance which hadn't turned up; they'd just rang again when I got there, 40 mins after the crash, and they'd been told it hadn't even been dispatched.

There wasn't much else we could do but offer sympathy, so we wished them luck and went on our way... Hope the poor fella is OK. Shook me up, that.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> That's was slightly unpleasant . Plans for an Imperial ton were shelved due to the forecast . Plan was to get up early do a 50km and try and beat the rain .Up not as early as I'd like being lazy so out the door at 0830 .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn onto Loughborough to tackle Forest rd climb a near continuous 6 mile climb . On the climb which was into a headwind making it tougher . Just as I start to climb it's starts to rain so quick pause to put the rain jacket on . Ground my way to the top at Copt Oak turned right heading up again towards St Bernards Abbey .Another right turn and the steep ramp to the highest point of the ride . Lovely quick descent follows dead straight so can let the bike go . Quick glance at the GPS and 38mph is displayed . I spot a tractor struggling up the hill and as I approach a nose of a Merc pokes out . Please stay there but no he goes for the overtake  I'm on the brakes but at one point I heading straight for a 3 pointed star . The stone wall next to the foot wide verge didn't look inviting .Somehow we manage to avoid one another by inches . It happened so fast didn't even have time to think got to the bottom and had to stop to compose myself that was way up close for comfort .Back on the bike after a couple of minutes and the weather is getting properly bad now cold rain and windy . Could head directly home and do 20 odd miles but a half century is to tempting . Along Charley Rd right at beacon crossroads down past the golf course into Swithland quick wave at my sister as she feeds here horse didn't stop as was getting cold now . Rothley ,Cropston and home 31.2 miles so just a 50km .Properly wet and cold when I got home couldn't have faced an Imperial ton today . Trying not to let the near miss play on my mind but it was really close





Dec66 said:


> Routine 30-odd miler around the lanes and up Sundridge Hill, made non-routine by coming across a quite horrendous spill which a guy had had on some ice on Pilgrims Lane; he had two mates with him, and a guy in a van who'd blocked the road to stop any traffic, and a lady was bringing blankets for him... The poor fella had come off and hit his head hard, lots of blood.
> 
> They'd rang for an ambulance which hadn't turned up; they'd just rang again when I got there, 40 mins after the crash, and they'd been told it hadn't even been dispatched.
> 
> There wasn't much else we could do but offer sympathy, so we wished them luck and went on our way... Hope the poor fella is OK. Shook me up, that.



Both liked for getting out, rather than the near miss and injury...


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Feb 2018)

I’m ashamed to say that this is my first ride for 3 months, feel like a fat knacker! But great to be back out.


----------



## Jon George (10 Feb 2018)

I cycled to work and back this morning.

I cycled to the pub and back this afternoon.

There are absolutely no prizes available for guessing which one provided the better entertainment. 

Let's see what tomorrow brings ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Feb 2018)

Just to work & back today, but it was rather frosty at 04:45


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2018)

After a freezing, but enjoyable ride in to work at silly o'clock this morning, I've just been out to assess clothing for the ride home. Stuff that keeps me dry would seem to be on the cards Shame I can't do anything about the wind though, looks like it's going to be a tough slog once again


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Feb 2018)

The forecast was dire. Wall to wall rain. So the usual Saturday ride was off. I watched the radar and spotted a new home made forecast. It should stop raining about mid day. I kept checking but there was no other conclusion possible. So off I went in dry but grey conditions. Dry except for the roads that is. The wind was tough so I aimed for the hedges on the way down to Birtsmorton and Berrow. That would add miles but easier miles I hoped. It worked too. I got onto the standard Ashleworth run at Redmarley. I worked fairly hard on the hills today. Bigger gear than usual and out of the saddle. A solitary daffodil at Highleadon greeted me as I turned for a wind assisted leg. Not that I took it straight away. I climbed Woolridge instead. Too misty and grey for any views tho'. Along the Hams the chain went onto my big ring (44 teeth!). Wildfowl on the flooded Hams have moved in and a pair of honking Greylags flew over me to join the flock grazing on the grass. My pace was fairly brisk even on the ramp to Forthampton and on to Longdon. I took my standard jink by Brotheridge Green and my head was calculating the distance I might clock up. At least 48 I thought so when I reached the Guarlford Road I took all three loops and then did a lap of Barnard's Green to top it up to the round number. I'd ridden very briskly and had a good one. The bike got a bit muddy (mudguards don't stop it all) but other than that I'd escaped the rain and knocked out 50 smiles


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2018)

Today seems to have been the day for short rides thanks to the weather and I'm no exceeption - just under 15 mile round trip to the local bottle bank on the Voodoo. Thanks to yesterday's rain and overnight frost, foillowed by more drizzle today, the best description for the off road sections would be "gloopy"


----------



## pjd57 (10 Feb 2018)

Since it was a Saturday and Celtic were at home, I knew where I was going.
Early kick off in the cup, council TV as well so a smaller crowd and less traffic.
Across the city 7.5 miles in 37 minutes.
Not a great MPH figure , but a lot quicker than car or bus .

After the match it was through Glasgow Green, and along the Clyde to Clydebank, quick visit, then on to the canal, up to Maryhill and home.

24 miles on a pleasant but chilly day.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Feb 2018)

Out for 9ish today, it was blue skies and blustery breezes. 
I have my mum here this weekend so early rides were in order. It was just a 25 mile run down through Bourn, Gransdens, Waresley and Gamlingay, this was all into a fierce headwind that had me tucked down as low as I could.
So the return leg should have had a tail wind.... some of it did, but not all of it!

A sole redwing was the bird of the day, everything else must have blown away!






https://www.strava.com/activities/1402012189


----------



## Basil.B (11 Feb 2018)

Only cycled into Oxford and back this morning, 10 miles all in.
The state of the roads in Oxford are appalling!


----------



## Jon George (11 Feb 2018)

Got my Feb 50km ride in today after last week's Broken Spoke Event. Boy, it was a tad windy! (Made a little bit more difficult because of the side effects of ride 2 from yesterday ...)

Still, it was great to get out. This at Tuddenham.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> That's was slightly unpleasant . Plans for an Imperial ton were shelved due to the forecast . Plan was to get up early do a 50km and try and beat the rain .Up not as early as I'd like being lazy so out the door at 0830 .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Quorn onto Loughborough to tackle Forest rd climb a near continuous 6 mile climb . On the climb which was into a headwind making it tougher . Just as I start to climb it's starts to rain so quick pause to put the rain jacket on . Ground my way to the top at Copt Oak turned right heading up again towards St Bernards Abbey .Another right turn and the steep ramp to the highest point of the ride . Lovely quick descent follows dead straight so can let the bike go . Quick glance at the GPS and 38mph is displayed . I spot a tractor struggling up the hill and as I approach a nose of a Merc pokes out . Please stay there but no he goes for the overtake  I'm on the brakes but at one point I heading straight for a 3 pointed star . The stone wall next to the foot wide verge didn't look inviting .Somehow we manage to avoid one another by inches . It happened so fast didn't even have time to think got to the bottom and had to stop to compose myself that was way up close for comfort .Back on the bike after a couple of minutes and the weather is getting properly bad now cold rain and windy . Could head directly home and do 20 odd miles but a half century is to tempting . Along Charley Rd right at beacon crossroads down past the golf course into Swithland quick wave at sister as she fed her horse didn't stop as was getting cold now . Rothley ,Cropston and home 31.2 miles so just a 50km .Properly wet and cold when I got home couldn't have faced an Imperial ton today . Trying not to let the near miss play on my mind but it was really close


I went out today, after 5 miles i nearly turned around as the wind chill was bitter and my hands and feet were like ice .
Carried on to make a 30 miler .


----------



## derrick (11 Feb 2018)

Saturday club ride, started cold but got really wetter as the ride went on, 11 of us started, 2 turned back half way round, don't know why as it was the same distance to the end. but hey ho there choice, 7 of us ended up in the pub for a birthday drink, or should i say another birthday drink as the official birthday was Tuesday.. a great ride with a great group.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1400885277
Had a little spin with Dom on Sunday, then back to the pub for breakfast and a beer, then a couple of old friends joined us for another birthday drink.
Life is so good, i feel really special having so many caring friends around.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1402557261


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2018)

Out this morning
Granted not that far, as I was only heading over to watch the _'WTC_' duathlon, over at 'Rabbit Ings' just on the edge of Royston
http://www.wakefieldtriclub.co.uk/event/winter-series-rabbit-ings-duathlon/?instance_id=27043
http://thelandtrust.org.uk/space/rabbit-ings-country-park/

A rather blustery day, heading over there, and a lot colder than I thought it was (no over-shoes, but regretting it after 30 minutes)

A 'rolling' journey there, with some heavy road, particularly between Crofton, Ryhill & Ellis-Laithe
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/416998
There were quite a few groups out, I saw three sets of roadies

On arrival, the first person I saw/spoke to, was Mark (who's also in both of my Clubs, as well as WTC)
He's a damned fine triathlete, having placed top-10, at the 2016 Mexico round of the ITU series - in the 30-34 'Sprint' distance

I then saw my buddies out on their first (run) lap; Angela & Mick
Both are nationally ranked. Angie's been a National Duathlon Champ, & Mick's also won a few of his age-group events

Damned cold there!!, with snow/sleet visible on the far hills, & a few sleety flakes falling

Sadly, there was a few issues with marshalling (not the marshalls fault), but with a dead-turn on the fastest bike descent, it was going to happen that riders overshot)


Back home by 12:30, as we had been meant to have had a trip to the Royal Armouries (Leeds) this afternoon, but it didn't happen for various reasons


----------



## 13 rider (11 Feb 2018)

Had arranged to meet family at Nice pie cafe at 1100 for coffee and cake also informed @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman so a meeting was arranged for a ride back together . No frost so out the door at 0800 for a few miles first as metric century was the plan ,Anstey ,Cropston and Rothley at a good pace when a rider pulls alongside breathing hard it was @Supersuperleeds who had been chasing me down for 2 miles as he spied me in the distance . Quick discussion as to where we were heading @Supersuperleeds decided to do my route .Cossington up humble lane and out up the Wreake valley Witham tailwind . Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby and the climb of Saxileby hill . Lovely quick descent into Long Clawson ,Hose and towards Colston Bassett where we inadvertantly rode up a farm drive just far enough to get a veloviewer square  which was the target of the ride .Colston Bassett ,Kinoulton ,Hickling and back to Long Clawson turned for Nether Broughton straight into a brutal headwind as I slowly reeled in another ride I managed to drop @Supersuperleeds  chatted with the other rider about the wind as @Supersuperleeds caught up. Into Old Dalby and we climbed out of the vale of Belvoir via Longcliffe hill first time I've done it and it's just as bad as every other climb out of the vale which is the one downside of riding in the vale . Onto Nice pie where @Supersuperleeds treated me to coffee and Beans on toast  ( cheers ) Family next to arrive then as it starts to snow @tallliman rolled in. Nice relaxed coffee and cake stop chatting away .Soon were back outside to face the headwind home but not before admiring @tallliman new bike very nice  . As expected headwind all the way to Barrow so me and @Supersuperleeds took turns on the front resting @tallliman injuries knee . In Barrow @Supersuperleeds went left to head home . I need a few more miles so onto Quorn where @tallliman headed home and I joined my commuting route home Mountsorrel ,Rothley and Cropston and it starts to hail lovely .Just before home it's now snowing so happy to be home 62.4 miles done and done in every weather condition possible . Lovely ride made better by the surprise company and a tricky veloviewer square bagged


----------



## gbb (11 Feb 2018)

Not much mileage for me the last few weeks but- a sunny morning forces me out there .
Just 18 miles locally, the westerly was tough, throwing my front wheel around and that with only a 30mm section rim. Most of the ride took a northerly or southerly route to avoid the worst of the wind...bit some of it was a hard hard slog, particually up Morborne hill.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2018)

Quick hour at Wakerley today..kin freezing ,but ok.
I'm sure it did me some good but im still cold 4 hrs later


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2018)

Littgull said:


> It was by far the best weather day of the week, so not to be wasted. I had a great full day on the bike riding from Littleborough to Wigan via Bury, Bolton, Lostock and Horwich and returning by a different route through Leigh, Tyldesley, Atherton, Salford, Prestwich, Heywood and Rochdale. The return leg included a lot of off road cycle path trails including about 4 miles on the Leeds – Liverpool canal and then subsequently 13 miles (as part of NCN 55) on the Leigh to Salford very wide and good surfaced cycle track that runs adjacent to the impressive new Busway for the first 4.5 miles from Leigh. I knew there would be some very muddy bits so, as with my rides earlier in the week, I rode my MTB.
> 
> If you’ve ever wondered where Heinz baked beans come from - it’s Wigan! See pic of their main factory which was near to the furthest point of my route. Thee pic of the Leeds – Liverpool canal towpath has Wigan Athletic FC stadium in the top r/h corner of the photo. I’ve also included a couple of pics of the cyclepath adjacent to the Leigh Busway and also the track further on through woodland towards Salford.
> 
> ...



you was only a mile from my front door when you reached wigan pier, I could have put the kettle on


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2018)

Used the club ride out to Newent (via Churcham and Bulley) as s slingshot for an extended ride out to somewhere near the Malverns and back to get in my February qualifying ride for the Metric Century a Month Challenge. The club ride was quickish, as the Intermediates all joined us on the Chilled Group ride today, so I was hanging on at the back for most of the club ride. After a pleasant break for coffee and treacle tart at the Trioscape Garden Centre near Highleadon:





it felt cold for the first time as we got back on our bikes. We soon warmed up again with a quick sprint across to Corse, where I said my goodbyes as the others turned for home. My mate Rich (in the black kit, 4th from the right) is training for LE-JO'G, so he decided to keep me company and Pete (the guy in the red on the right) came with us for 10 miles or so before having to turn for home. As we got to Castlemorton, the Malvern Hills to our left suddenly disappeared completely under a dirty black squall and it started to sleet. Once through that, I judged I could omit some of my planned route as I'd done a little extra loop at the start of the ride, and we turned for Upton on Severn, where I sat on the natty new flood defences for a moment, having a drink:




Came back via the beautiful little village of Forthampton (near Tewkesbury) and the hams between Tirley and Ashleworth, where the bird spotters were out photographing geese in the flood meadows. Got as far as the top of the hill above Maisemore, from where you get a good distant view of Gloucester Cathedral, only to see it suddenly disappear, just as the Malverns had done earlier. This time we were riding through hailstones for five minutes as the clouds closed in. Once back at the ring road, Rich went his way and I went mine. In my case I ambled my way back along the cycle path, job done. 63,52 miles ridden today (or 102.2 km). A really enjoyable ride in mostly clear weather. Just a shame we had to battle against some vicious headwinds and sidewinds today. Not complaining about the tailwinds though!
Time for a long, hot soak now. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## TeeShot (11 Feb 2018)

Glad some of you had decent weather today. It was clear when we arrived at our cafe stop today, however 20 mins later......


----------



## Glow worm (11 Feb 2018)

Just a short 5 miler here this afternoon. I'm back in north Norfolk for a few days and rode through the woods between Waterden and Holkham (about 6 miles north of Fakenham).






Always a nice quiet lane this one. I've been riding through here since 1975 when I was 6, and I'm always relieved to see that unlike just about everything else in life, it's not changed at all in all that time (save for fewer elms I guess).


----------



## graham56 (11 Feb 2018)

After a “blow out” last night, out this morning to clear my head.
I did a circular route Niuew Vennep, Lisse, De Engel, Sassenheim, Leiden, Hoogmade, Woubrugge, Leimuiden and back to base in Nieuw Vennep.
The wind was a killer, at times it felt as i wasn’t moving, so pleased when i got back. Let’s hope it’s not as bad tomorrow. Only two days remaining then back home to the UK. Doei


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Feb 2018)

Yesterday was perfect cycling weather, 7C, sunny with no wind but unfortunately I decided to go to the football instead, where my team were unceremoniously dumped out the Scottish Cup.
Today was 2C, sunny with a strong, biting northwesterly. I soon found some snow and very icy stretches and had to get off and skate past them.










The worst bits were those that had been in the shade all day.
Views of distant snowy mountains makes it worthwhile.




Only 25 miles. Back home to clean the salt off. I'm getting through rags like @Pat "5mph" .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Feb 2018)

The ice and snow are back here too, @Mr Celine.
Don't know why, but for some reason I always thought you were in the USA lol


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2018)

Made the mistake of going out this afternoon without checking the rain radar. Got to the outskirts of Ipswich and noticed heavy shower clouds off to the north and tried to work out if they were going to stay to the north and just miss my planned route. Unfortunately, at Westerfield, I realised that there was a much larger bank of cloud than I thought and so put in a bit more effort to get home before it hit. Failed by about 10 minutes and got caught hit with heafty and painful downpour of hail followed by freezing cold rain so added a little bit just to get in the metric 50. 

As a result it's yet another bike to clean tomorrow - the only reason I didn't go out earlier was that this morning I was cleaning and lubing the MTB from yesterday's muddy ride and the cleaning, lubing and changing the brake pads on the Ventus commuter from Friday's wet ride to work. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1402868786


----------



## delb0y (12 Feb 2018)

Absolutely delightful ride this morning. Loved every minute - partly because it was a Monday morning and it's so much better than working, but partly because it was just the nicest morning I've seen for ages.

Got up at 6:45 with the aim of being out with the sunrise and was a bit alarmed at the weather and road warnings on the interweb. Set off and sure enough the roads (well, back lanes) were _very _icy, but the 50mm tyres were confidence inspiring. These sheep looked at me as if to say "We've got no choice, but why would you be out at this time voluntarily?"






Went over the canal and through the lanes to the river. Actually, 50mm tyres notwithstanding, there were a few moments when I thought, _Delboy, what on earth are you doing? _The lane from Fretherne to Arlingham was pure ice and frost and I crunched and crackled over it reasonably slowly, but still loved every second.

Grabbed the tow-path in Frampton to avoid roads:






and hopped off a bridge earlier than normal and headed up a lane that, despite living in these parts all my life, I'd never been down.

Talking of lanes I'd never been down, I'd deliberate planned a route that took me down one that supposedly ended in a bridle path. It was terrific. Found myself beneath a great railway bridge with the River Frome bubbling away alongside:






It would have been rideable on the Tricross, but the Toughroad was a joy on these back lanes. This bike is so comfortable it's crazy. I then popped out by a favourite photographic haunt - St Cyr's at Stonehouse:






From there it was another 10 miles or so on main roads - boo! - back to Quedgeley. 

All in all a lovely ride, a smidgen under 30 miles. Not very quick - but I was stopping every few minutes for photos, there was all that ice, the tow-path, the bridle-path, the... Oh hell, I'm just slow! :-)

Oh and I used my new Yahoo Element, too. £2.49 from Evans, but that's another story. Lovely piece of kit.

Cheers
Derek


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Feb 2018)

Legs were a bit tired today but I headed out as the forecast for the next couple of days doesn't look good. I headed for the hedges on the way down to Longdon Marsh as the stiff breeze was quite a hindrance. The legs seemed to get the idea eventually but none of the up bits were easy. The White Rabbit is still standing and staring whilst the drifts of snowdrops in the wood at Strensham are a wondrous sight. I just rode this one as I felt as a leg turner. Great to get out in some bright and dry weather. 35 smiles


----------



## PatrickPending (12 Feb 2018)

My ride yesterday - 71Km - not sure how I had a headwind all the way - but it seemed like it 
Blaby - Wigston!- Newton Harcourt - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Cold Newton (love the climb up to the road to Tilton!) - Tilton on the Hill - Skeffington - Rolleston - Ilston - Burton Overy - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Countesthorpe - Blaby! 
Seemably going down every gated road I could find including ones where my only way of opening the gate was to wade through a deep puddle resulting in freezing cold wet feet! Was nice though - I feel rather out of shape as the hill out of Cold Newton was a struggle



Photo near Rolleston.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Feb 2018)

Bonus day off today - using up leave before the end of February. Just a short 4 mile shopping trip in the morning followed up by a much longer loop in the Suffolk countryside in the afternoon sunshine.

Out to Ipswich on the usual back roads then out of Ipswich via Wherstead, under the Owrell Bridge and up into Freston, Holbrook, Stutton and Brantham, then East Bergholt...




...and under the A12 to Hadleigh via Holton St. Mary and Raydon. 
From there it was back towards Ipswich via Hintlesham but turning north at Sproughton and heading into Claydon and uphill to Henley where there's an odd sight to be seen thanks to the lack of leaves on the trees...




(it's a John Deere if anyone is interested) 
After that it was down into Westerfield and the usual route skirting Ipswich home to complete a metric century for February. Back to the reality of work tomorrow unfortunately
https://www.strava.com/activities/1404332146


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Feb 2018)

Well my rides yesterday and today were rubbish Commutes both, but 3 miles from work last night the legs decided not to play ball, so the last bit of the ride was done standing up with minimal pedalling. Took some time to figure getting my boots off on arrival since I couldn't get to my feet..... Magic pills through the night and by going home time at 0700 this morning I could bend my leg, but no strength. Couple that with a nasty headwind and my slowest ever commute home, taking nearly an hour to cover the 9 miles.
Had to bring the van tonight, and it did at least make it clear why I cycle to work. 25 minutes to do little over a mile. I was jealous of the multiple cyclists that filtered by me tonight, even the pedestrians were getting there faster
Hopefully a night off the bike will see me right, I do hope so as the imperial century challenge ride is due on Sunday..


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well my rides yesterday and today were rubbish Commutes both, but 3 miles from work last night the legs decided not to play ball, so the last bit of the ride was done standing up with minimal pedalling. Took some time to figure getting my boots off on arrival since I couldn't get to my feet..... Magic pills through the night and by going home time at 0700 this morning I could bend my leg, but no strength. Couple that with a nasty headwind and my slowest ever commute home, taking nearly an hour to cover the 9 miles.
> Had to bring the van tonight, and it did at least make it clear why I cycle to work. 25 minutes to do little over a mile. I was jealous of the multiple cyclists that filtered by me tonight, even the pedestrians were getting there faster
> Hopefully a night off the bike will see me right, I do hope so as the imperial century challenge ride is due on Sunday..


Fingers crossed!


----------



## roadrash (14 Feb 2018)

9.00 this morning looking out of the window, dry but frosty, I can cope with that I thought, out comes the recumbent trike, I had only been out half an hour when the wind picked up and it started with icy sleet and snow, it wasn't long before I was back home indoors with a brew, it was fekin freezing out . ah well theres always another day.


----------



## Fonze (14 Feb 2018)

Not ridden for 6 weeks, today did around 1 hour 40 mins, just under 40k with horrid head winds but chuffed with myself for going and not caving in ..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2018)

I'm off work for 5 days now (3 days A/L, weekend as days-off)

I had intended going out this morning, but having walked round to the Opticians in town earlier, I've decided against it
Even by my standards, it's a bit too cold, & there's definitely a decent wind blowing

Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2018)

A 7 km pootle around Clumber lake with my son this morning before all the rain this afternoon. A very enjoyable time had. His riding is improving greatly. He’s doing a Bikeability course (current replacement for Cycling Proficiency course that I did) through school soon which I am hopeful will help him too. 

Next trip out I’ll start teaching him hand signals, looking over shoulders, and start on road markings, positioning, etc. Today was all about increasing his confidence.


----------



## Jon George (15 Feb 2018)

Ha! Having purchased a new chain for Patsy #2 The CX, I made the mistake of thinking it would only take about ten minutes to fit (as it has in the past) and then I could be out and about in the sunshine ...
An hour and a quarter later, I pumped the tyres of Patsy #1 The Carbon and took her for a thrash to Nacton to work off my frustration. (#3 still needs a twiddle - Triples are great for me when they work, but its getting them to work without doing twonk mechanical cock-ups and two-steps-forward and one-step-back other problems occurring in the process that gets to me. )

Still, had a nice (but quick) chat with another cyclist at some traffic lights. He made an interesting comment about local time-trialing. I will look into it ...


----------



## Old jon (15 Feb 2018)

Ooops, the first ride this month! How did I let that happen? Well, I was away for a long weekend. And it has been cold and wet and generally not much fun for riding. But, at last, here is a ride to report.

Habit can annoy me, but this morning my habit of trundling through Holbeck to start the ride was a good one. It gave me time to think, my legs time to warm up a bit and the bike to become used to being ridden again. Out on the fixed and a flatter route appealed a lot, so through Hunslet aiming for John O’ Gaunts, followed by Oulton and Woodlesford and the left turn at the bottom of the hill to cross the Aire and Calder canal and then the river. This, as is usual with river crossings, leads to a bit of uphill. Uphill continues through Swillington and for a fair distance beyond. The legs certainly felt every climbing moment, and the descent that follows to the Garforth roundabout ( the George? I cannot remember ) was spoilt by the chain falling off. On the bright side, this afforded me a bit of a freewheel, which convinced me the chain had broken, and when I stopped there was nothing to do except replace the chain and tighten it by three flats on the adjusters. If they are an M5 thread that is only 0.4 mm, from memory. Not very slack at all. Anyway, on with the ride. Around the northern edge of Garforth, to the big roundabout with the sliproads for the M 1, and continue along the B 1217 until the second left turn for Aberford.



After Aberford the up and down hillery to Barwick was into a wind that must have been helping for most of the ride up to now. The hindrance, as ever, felt more than the previous help, but it is all in the cause of exercise I guess. By this time the cold was becoming noticeable, so I was glad there was less than ten miles to go, out of the twenty eight that the ride totalled. Through Scholes again, that road twists and turns a fair bit before it reaches the A 64. Thorner Lane from that road and left to reach the A 58, when another left turn plants the wind ( un )fair in the face, took a bit of speed away on the drop down Boot Hill. Never mind, a bit of pedalling kept the temperature a little higher and the two rises on Easterly Road raised the heat even more. This lasted all the way through the quiet bit of the town centre, through an even quieter patch of Hunslet and the rest of the way home. Sorted, and it was good to have that ride.

The map should have goose pimples


----------



## pjd57 (15 Feb 2018)

Arranged to meet at 10 at the Riverside museum. Destination for our ride had changed from the Whitelees wind farm , too windy, to an exploration of the Clyde heading inland through Glasgow Green and on to Cambuslang, and wherever the path took us.
After Cambuslang we ended up in a muddy , rubble strewn dead end,blocked by the M74.

Back tracked out onto A74 London road and went through Uddingston to Bothwell.
Coffee stop, then headed back into the city and the wind.
No getting lost though. Back to Glasgow Green , along the river where the tide was up on the path at one point.
Partick then home.
41 miles at an average of 10 mph , mainly due to getting lost , then the wind.￼


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Feb 2018)

5 of us met up in Colwall. Mrs 26 left before me as she climbs a bit slower while I picked Sara P up en route. John B arrived at the same time and not long after Pete M rolled up. We looped to Mathon and on through the lanes for Acton Green. That was the main climb for most done now. At Bishops Frome the two ladies headed off for a shortened route while us rufty tufty blokes  took the head wind on the chin as we headed for Ullingswick. That lined us up for a run through to Withington and the cafe at Radway Bridge.

Chats and refreshments set us up for painful cafe legs as we took to Lugwardine. The legs had nearly been ridden in for the short but steep kick into a super scenic lane on the flanks of the Marcles and above the main road. A rapid bash along the unavoidable bit of that main road lead us into the lanes for Yarkhill and a fairly standard route to Bosbury. John headed off at Coddington Cross while Pete and I parted in Colwall. I was left with a second climb over the Wyche for home. Lovely bright day even if the wind was a nuisance on the way out. As is the way with wind the direction changed so that we were hindered on the way back occasionally. All part of a riders' life. 52 smiles


----------



## johnnyb47 (15 Feb 2018)

I saw that strange yellow thing in the sky today and it gave off this unusual warm feeling,so the bike was taken out side for a ride. Lake Vyrnwy was today's ride and it looked stunning in the bright sunlight. There was bits of snow lying around, and the water falls crashing down the steep mountain sides looked amazing. Only a handful of cars were spotted which is always a bonus and plenty of cyclists out and about. It was only around 12 miles ,but it was more of quality over quantity type of ride. 
Happy days :-) :-)


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2018)

an hour and half out on the trike this morning, no wind , no rain but there is a strange shiny orange orb in the sky making it a very pleasant morning,i didn't go very far , I didn't go very fast, but bloody enjoyed it this morning, I still cant believe how much room drivers give a recumbent trike


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> I saw that strange yellow thing in the sky today and it gave off this unusual warm feeling,so the bike was taken out side for a ride. Lake Vyrnwy was today's ride and it looked stunning in the bright sunlight. There was bits of snow lying around, and the water falls crashing down the steep mountain sides looked amazing. Only a handful of cars were spotted which is always a bonus and plenty of cyclists out and about. It was only around 12 miles ,but it was more of quality over quantity type of ride.
> Happy days :-) :-)


 Vyrnwy is beautiful! I rode around there and over the passes to Bala and back a while ago. Must be like Oxford Street in the summer though..


----------



## johnnyb47 (16 Feb 2018)

It's an amazing place to cycle there @PeteXXX this time of the year. There's virtually no tourists around clogging the 12 mile lake side road. Summers are not to bad though as most drivers drive quite slowly taking in the views.
I've also been out today again, but this time I've used the road bike. It's been left hibernating for most of the winter parked up against the Kitchen radiator and thought it was high time I took it out. I managed 25 miles today on it, and the difference between my Road bike and my winter MTB are poles apart. 
On the MTB my averages on the road are usually around 14/15mph but the road bike today easily brushed my average up to 16.5 mph. 
It felt a bit strange after using the MTB for a few months. More twitchy, changing gears on the down tube and the strange sensation of feeling more vulnerable for some reason. After a few miles though, it started to feel good again and started to enjoy it's effortless ride. The only thing that spoilt it was the idiot white van man that came past me doing a good 60 with barely a few inches between us. 
Bloody hell I was cursing him, and when I got into the next village there he was, delivering a parcel to a house. 
He was only a young lad , but I gave him a piece of my mind non the less. I was pretty close to wanting to batter him ,but I think my aggressive rant was enough to give him a fright and food for thought. He did apologise though which did somehow diffuse the situation.
Apart from that ,it'll was a good ride out and managed to hook up with a group of cyclists for the last few miles of my ride. :-)


----------



## Fonze (16 Feb 2018)

I got an hour in today, felt very heavy legged and struggled with strong wind ..
Plenty ice around but was nice in the sun ..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Feb 2018)

A 27km ride today to stretch the legs. Lots of wind balanced by lots of sunshine. Saw six other cyclists out and about too, a sure sign the weather is improving.


----------



## Jon George (16 Feb 2018)

A little 10 mile run out on Patasy #3 The Hybrid to The Swan at Westerfield for lunch with my wife (She takes the car. We think it gives the appearance we're having an assignation. ) The sun was wonderful.

Still having trouble setting up the triple derailleur of Patsy #2 The CX after the chain change. I think 2 1/2 hrs was enough time spent on trying to sort it out today. I may have lost the will to live ....


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Feb 2018)

Chilly ride in to work this morning. Saw an unusually high level of cycling commuters, no less than 6, this morning. Maybe they're coming out of hibernation....


----------



## Basil.B (16 Feb 2018)

Sunny afternoon so went out and did a 15 miler.
On my way back home a large beautiful bird of prey fluttered up from a verge as I passed.
For a a second or so it flew head height just in front of me, before flying over a hedge.
A majestic sight to behold.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> After Cambuslang we ended up in a muddy , rubble strewn dead end,blocked by the M74.


I think you ended up in Carmyle, the next left turn on the path takes you to Uddingston.
Btw, that muddy spot is lovely for a picnic in summer, isn't there a pub nearby too?

A couple of rides to report from me.
Did a wee solo 30 miles yesterday, just because I have a few days off, need to make up the lost commuting miles.
It was lashing down in the morning but I knew I had a few dry hours early afternoon, so I left at 11, vaguely headed along the Clyde to Dumbarton.
It was freezing and blowing a gale, nice though not having to ride the ice tank!
I went down a few previously unexplored lanes:


The sign for the NCN route 7 at the Renfrew ferry dock.
It's a dilapidated site now, but once it must have been a busy cyclists' hub, there are still several bike parking stands.
The sign says that the route into Paisley continues on the other side of the water, sadly clear directions have long been lost.
This is another area that once was flourishing with traffic when the docks along the Clyde were in operation, now awaiting regeneration.
Heading to the Golden Jubileum Hospital: there is a cycling path right into it, but watch out for the lorries coming out of the industrial estate next door.

This is a model of a famous ship build on the Clyde, there is history behind it, a long one that I can't quite recall 
Look at those dark clouds, I did get caught by a shower of freezing rain eventually ... because I stopped in Lidl for a jar of pickled herring 


I don't think I ever posted a picture of the boat shaped chippy shop in Clydebank, so here we are: it's a building, not a boat, really:



Today's ride with Freewheel north at the Green was eventful: we had a loud bang, then this:

a split rim!
Fortunately we were near the sister hub at the Maryhill Whitehouse which provided a new wheel.
The destination was a newly opened bike hub at the Springburn branch of Kelvin College.
It is all very well to open new cycling hubs and segregated routes in the Glasgow area, but safe routes to take you there are seriously lacking.
I think one should first build the infrastructures, then the destination.
On social, community project hub rides, participants often have additional needs, or are elderly or inexperienced cyclists: white van man does not care if we have to take a busy road for a stretch because there is no other way.
It was fun though, white van man ended up laughing, he cut us off, then slowly slowly we all crept up in front of him at the lights 
Some pictures of the day, note how the new hub wants to grow flowers on their roof, I'm not kidding ... who is going to do the weeding??!
Forgot: I fell off! We came back on a path with lots of tight twisty turns, I just can't do them


----------



## pjd57 (16 Feb 2018)

@Pat "5mph" , we went out through Carmyle , and used the roads to Uddingston and Bothwell.
Bit windy heading back.
We would have went further but I was saving a few miles for a night time trip to see Celtic.


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2018)

First ride in Feb and only second of the year.15 miles it being Friday only one other cyclists out.

Weather was sunny but there was still a chilly breeze.Still better than sitting in the garage on the turbo staring at all the sticks I’ve used for paint stirring.


----------



## Fonze (17 Feb 2018)

25km today very enjoyable ..
Getting back into things nicely, lovely day too ..


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

Steady 25 miles on the Muddiford Loop this morning. Braunton to Barnstaple, then up towards Ilfracombe, along to Mullacott and back to Braunton. Not breaking any records and averaged 13.3 mph with over 1100 ft of climbing.
Got back, swift shower and then a yummy lunch - £3.30 courtesy of LIDL.￼


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Feb 2018)

A lovely sunny afternoon in North Yorkshire, spring could be here!
20.4 miles on my trusty old Enik Pordoi winter Steely.


----------



## Biff600 (17 Feb 2018)

Wasn't intending on going out as have a stinking cold and feel like shoot, but I thought, 'I ain't wasting the day', so I got the Stumpy out and off I rattles.

Usual MTB stuff, filthy dirty, soaked in mud etc and 18 miles later I'm 300 yds from home, decided to take a quick right turn on some loose mud and WHOOSH !!! 

I'm on my arse !! Smacked my knee on the only piece of concrete in a 50 mile radius !!!!!!!!!!!!

YA BASTAAAAARD !!!!! (or words to that effect) Tourettes took charge for a good 5 minutes and I gingerly got back on the treader and slowly pedalled home.

My knee is bruised. bloody and swollen and I'm not happy 'cos it hurts like hell and I'm too old to cry !!

The upshot is I looked to the left and there I have a spare, all pristine and pink, every cloud blah, blah, blah !! 

Buy a MTB they said, it'll keep you fit they said !!!!


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2018)

A classic day out!!! I'm in Devon for the 70th birthday of uncle Charisma.
I drove from Wembury via the pastie shop to Cadover Bridge. It was lovely and sunny with proper warmth in the air. Just the ticket.





I set off up a lane but eventually came to a dead end by a farm. Still, I'd not been there before. On my way back down I found a friend








I followed another road up and up flanking the China clay workings.








The road ran out so I joined a granite sand track. This led me up to a quarry. I peered over the edge. Nice.
I set off, and I spied a track to the left and looked at it, just as my front wheel slipped into a big rut made by the rain. I was off! A low speed comedy spill!
Next was a left or right..... I chose left. Wrong. The track ran out after a few hundred yards and the ground was like a sponge. I went the other way. I had the wide, puddles sandy track for a couple of miles. Me, a pony or two and a few sheep. The views down to the coast and Plymouth were great




















In the last picture you can just see the sea around the mouth of the Erme estuary. The track ran out after this and again the sodden ground didn't appeal so I retraced my tracks to the car and had a couple of bites of pastie.

To be continued.....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Feb 2018)

8 of us in Upton. A much better forecast can do that. Good to see John G as it has been sometime. The call was Trioscape so we took the usual run through to Birtsmorton and on via Pendock for Redmarley. Much of the scenery passed by unnoticed as the chat was flowing well. Mrs 26 was riding quite strongly today although the up parts are still her Achilles heel. Over Brand Green lead us downward to the cafe in the Trioscape.

Much chat and refreshments later we took to the run for Hartpury. Pete M wanted to go by Woolridge so we climbed as required. With chat flowing I forgot to check out the view. We had a reasonable assistance from the southerly breeze along the Hams and the pace went up quite well. Steve E punctured at Forthampton but we were soon underway. Mrs 26 decided to potter back on her own whilst most parted at Upton. It just remained for me to take to the usual run back to get the kettle on for Mrs 26's return. Super run out today. Relatively mild with bright skies and a light breeze. Could this be Spring? 55 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2018)

I set off from the car again and made for Sheepstor. I cut across the common before stopping to admire one of my favourite views









Before riding into Sheepstor I took the lane to Nattor. It's a rough, stony track that rises steadily to the top of the tor. I picked my way through the loose, lumpy rocks until you find the abandoned settlement at Nattor
The track flattens out here before dropping away steadily toward vast open moorland.
There were some big, deep puddles, full width of the track. I went through a few and bumped off a few hefty rocks that were submerged. Then came the mega puddle. Between the puddle and open soaking moorland was a raised ridge, that's where I went. I wasn't going quick, but not slow enough to stop when I noticed the drop..... it was a down and up about 3' in length. As my wheel went down I started to laugh, I knew the punchline already! It was a big, deep hole full of what appeared to be cake mix. I watched the end of my fork disappear, and watched the ground get closer and closer to my face. I'd managed to unclip so going over the bars was totally effortless. My right hand went right in the puddle along with my left foot, other than that it was all good. I was killing myself laughing! 2 offs in a day, result!




I stopped and took the above pic, note the dirty right grip.
The path led to the left of the tree on the left. There were drainage gullies made of granite slabs. My back wheel slammed one hard. An instant pinch puncture.
I stopped at the cross and changed my tube.... my only spare tube too. I decided to head back and go to Sheepstor and a lap of Burrator. I put plenty of air in the tube, I couldn't afford another flat.





Down through Sheepstor, I love this little hamlet, so pretty. Burrator is about the only relatively flat 5 mile walk in Devon, as a result it gets a bit busy, but I have a lot of happy memories of walking round here when Thomas was a baby so I can put up with the people.
I stopped at the ice cream van for a 99. Very nice too! It would fuel my on the climb back to the car.









Then came the trudge between 10 & 15% for about 3/4 of a mile. I enjoyed it, not sure the land rover and horsebox behind me did though!

Back at the car, almost 26 miles. That was a mega day!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1411975218

https://www.relive.cc/view/1411975218


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2018)

I had toyed with the idea of grabbing another metric half today, but we all know what they say about plans, don't we?

The forecast was for the rain to stop between 8 and 9 and then brighten up as the day went on. They lied.
At half nine it was still persistently pouring down, but I thought I'd get the bike out anyway as my natural optimism was telling me it was getting brighter out there.
I noticed the rear tyre on the Giant was a touch soft, so went to top it up. As I turned the dust cap though it brought the valve core out with it, followed instantaneously by all the air. Bugger. And curse Cycle Surgery and their PDI.
Tried to screw it back in but couldn't nip it up enough to be air tight and as I don't have a core tool (one has now been ordered!) and not wanting to knacker it with plyers, that was that. 
So, what to do?
Well, the Pro Carbon was tucked away upstairs for the winter, so I could get it out but it doesn't have guards (it was still raining) and it would need a bit of fettling to make it ready to ride. So the MX Sport, put away and unridden since being serviced last October, was wheeled out. Some air in the tyres (through properly fitted valves ) and I was finally good to go.

Local roads down and across Barwick Road, then a long loop around Manston before crossing the railway line and climbing the hill up Austhorpe Lane and on to pick up NCN R66 and drop down into Thorp Park, where much building work is going on to create exciting new office buildings to sit alongside the existing office buildings that largely seem to be "To Let". There is a Greggs on here, but it was shut, so thoughts of a bacon butty were abandoned and I rode on, eventually finding the diverted and almost hidden way back onto the bridleway that is R66 from here as it climbs up to the bridge over the M1.
The diversion during the building work is shameful - muddy, steep and rutted and requires anyone using the bridleway to cross a motorway slip road. I wonder if Sustrans know? It seems unlikely that the many horse riders that used to use this route still do now (there is a stables at the Garforth end) as there were no signs of hoof prints.
Anyway, up and across the bridge and the steady drop through the woods all the way to Barrowby Lane, where I took the left through the woods to cross the railway line on the foot crossing rather than staying on the road to Garforth.
Right after the crossing and down to Barwick Road and back across the M1, round the bends and across the beck to take the bridleway to Aberford through Parlington Woods on R66.
The first section is lovely smooth tarmac, then at the gate it starts to climb and changes to stony ridged hard packed earth, so I unlocked the front fork and attacked.
Eventually it levels out and there is more fun to be had dodging the many puddles and potholes and picking up a bit of speed until reaching the fishing lake where it's back to the muddy stuff.
Round the gate and through the tunnel, glad I'd put a decent light on the bike and surprised that the water level in the tunnel was much lower than previous visits, especially given the recent rain. Previously there have been 3 or 4 inches of standing water all the way though.
There was still a little lake stretching across the far entrance though, but once through it was good fun putting the hammer down and sliding all over the place on the mud.
Under the former railway bridge things started to improve under tyre, although there was still plenty of mud to be found.
All good things come to an end and I soon reached the gate that marked the start of the drop down into Aberford and I stopped at the road for a breather and a photo:





Actually, did I mention it was muddy?





As I was stopped a couple of passing roadies asked if everything was OK, which was nice.
Anyway, time to turn for home so back in the saddle to climb back into the woods and retrace my earlier route, although after the initial climb there was now a bit more down than up, which is always fun.
Through the tunnel again, but just beyond it I decided to grab another pic:




Trust me - it's muddier than it looks...

From there it's more fun and bumpiness back to Long Lane, where I went straight across past the farm shop and picked up the bridleway across the golf course, noticing lots of new signs warning me to watch out for golf balls. Who'd have thought it?
There were quite a lot of golfists out in their ridiculous brightly coloured clothes, but none of them managed to hit me before I left the golf course and plunged into the woods, before turning right across Cock Beck again and up the very bumpy surface to Manston Lane, where I stopped to tighten up the front light that had been shaken loose on the rough stuff.
From there it's all on tarmac back home, first passing the construction work going on for the Manston Link Road (which will form the eastern end of the East Leeds Orbital Road (ELOR) - a new 50mph grade separated dual carriageway from here to Red Hall that's going to ruin this part of the city for cyclists. The link is worth a look if you cycle anywhere on this side of Leeds from Red Hall right out to the M1 at Colton.
Anyhow, along past there and up skirting Pendas Fields with one final crossing of Cock Beck before heading up to home.

*14.39 miles* (23.16km) in *1h 22m* at an average of *10.4mph* with *610ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *3.0°C
*
I'll take that given the shenanigans earlier in the day.
Given the amount of off road mud plugging I'm happy enough with the average speed too and at least I got out, which I really needed after the week I've had at work. I hardly ever go our on the hybrid now and every time I do it reminds me of what fun off-roading can be, even if it does mean a full load in the washer when I get in.

Not too sure about a ride tomorrow as it's forecast that there will be a hard frost overnight and it will stay sub-zero til late morning. We shall see.

And to end, the map:





Just one more thing, if you like the sound of this route, please visit http://save-parlington.org/about-us/ to read about work going on to stop hundreds of houses being dropped into the middle of the countryside at Parlington, with the current bridleway (NCN R66) being used as the access road. Thanks.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Feb 2018)

Last week cancelled Feb Imperial ton had been rearranged for today high the forecast was promising unfortunately @Lilliburlero couldn't make it so the three of us me and @Supersuperleeds going for an Imperial ton and @tallliman going as far as he could . @Supersuperleeds met me at home and we headed to Shepshed we made good time and were 10mins early but @tallliman was also early so soon on our way .Heading for the Trent via Breedon on the hill and Melbourne crossing the Trent at Swarkstone .As we were heading out @tallliman decided he was just riding to the cafe then heading home for a metric ton due to still struggling with a injured knee . The route we had planned was devised to allow @Lilliburlero to join and leave on a circular route me and @Supersuperleeds decided to ride with @tallliman towards Loughborough then head back out for the extra miles .Through Barrow on Trent ,Stenson ,Where it started to rain  which wasn't forescat the last time I was here with @tallliman it rained then .We press on to Willington quick detour for a veloviewer square Eggington then Hilton and another quick veloviewer detour then on to Suzie' cafe at Hilton by Turning right in Hilton then doing a 10 mile loop Sutton on the hill ,Alkmonton ,Foston and back to Hilton .Nice cafe stop sausage and bacon cobs were eagerly consumed .While we sat it seemed to clear up . Outside and no its still raining so rain jackets on and were heading towards home down the Trent valley ,Barrow on Trent ,Swarkstone but not over the bridge Weston on Trent ,Aston on Trent ,Shardlow and over the Trent down long lane to Kegworth where the headwind made its presence felt . After Kegworth @tallliman turned for home he had struggled the last few miles but got his biggest ride of the year in  Well done . So down to 2 out to the second cafe stop at Nice pie at old Dalby via East Leake ,Costock ,Wysall and Willoughby .Cake and coffee ( tea for @Supersuperleeds ) were consumed it's back out .Rain jacket stowed as it began to clear finally .back to Anstey via Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston with a few extra loops as @Supersuperleeds was a few miles short of a 200km ride . In Anstey we parted company as I went uphill to home . 103.5 miles for me in 6 hours 45 mins so Feb challenge ride in the bag . Another great ride in excellent company making the miles pass easier I did feel that one today and after the second cafe stop I may have drafted @Supersuperleeds into the headwind  which is a welcome reverse of positions


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Last week cancelled Feb Imperial ton had been rearranged for today high the forecast was promising unfortunately @Lilliburlero couldn't make it so the three of us me and @Supersuperleeds going for an Imperial ton and @tallliman going as far as he could . @Supersuperleeds met me at home and we headed to Shepshed we made good time and were 10mins early but @tallliman was sweating so soon on our way .Heading for the Trent via Breedon on the hill and Melbourne crossing the Trent at Swarkstone .As we were heading out @tallliman decided he was just riding to the cafe then heading home for a metric ton due to still struggling with a injured knee . The route we had planned was devised to allow @Lilliburlero to join and leave on a circular route me and @Supersuperleeds decided to ride with @tallliman towards Loughborough then head back out for the extra miles .Through Barrow on Trent ,Stenson ,Where it started to rain  which wasn't forescat the last time I was here with @tallliman it rain then .We press on to Willington quick detour for a veloviewer square Eggington then Hilton and another quick veloviewer detour then on to Suzie' cafe at Hilton by Turning right in Hilton then doing a 10 mile loop Sutton on the hill ,Alkmonton ,Foston and back to Hilton .Nice cafe stop sausage and bacon cobs were eagerly consume .While we sat it seemed to clear up . Outside and no its still raining so rain jackets on and were heading towards home down the Trent valley ,Barrow on Trent ,Swarkstone but not over the bridge Weston on Trent ,Aston on Trent ,Shardlow and over the Trent down long lane to Kegworth where the headwind made its presence felt . After Kegworth @tallliman turned for home he had struggled the last few miles but got his biggest ride of the year in  Well done . So down to 2 out to the second cafe stop at Nice pie at old Dalby via East Leake ,Costock ,Wysall and Willoughby .Cake and coffee ( tea for @Supersuperleeds ) were consumed it's back out .Rain jacket stowed as it began to clear finally .back to Anstey via Barrow ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston with a few extra loops as @Supersuperleeds was a few miles short of a 200km ride . In Anstey we parted company as I went uphill to home . 103.5 miles for me in 6 hours 45 mins so Feb challenge ride in the bag . Another great ride in excellent company making the miles pass easier I did feel that one today and after the second cafe stop* I may have drafted @Supersuperleeds into the headwind * which is a welcome reverse of positions



About time I repaid the debt


----------



## Spartak (17 Feb 2018)

After some early frost, we had a good ride out to Pilning, Aust & Thornbury.
Stopping off at Coffee #1 for some Portuguese Tarts


----------



## Jon George (17 Feb 2018)

My ride today? To the end of the road and back - several times. Oh, did I say several? I meant about a couple of dozen interspersed with fettling. I have lost track of the hours I have spent trying to adjust the front derailleur of Patsy #2 The CX after putting on a new chain. A plea for help will be posted elsewhere. Here. (I will be out tomorrow on one of my bikes whatever happens - and back in time for the bobsleigh. )


----------



## pjd57 (17 Feb 2018)

A run over to East Kilbride today for a family visit.
Great weather for it. 
Used the Kelvin and Clyde paths then up to Rutherglen , Burnside , and onto EK road for the long slow climb.
I wouldn't recommend the signposted route from Rutherglen up to Cathkin.
Goes up a few really steep hills. I used Stonelaw road instead.
From Cathkin on the cycle route is signposted as shared, but in resreal there are no pedestrians.
Couple of badly laid out junctions and kerbs, but overall it's ok.
Staying on the road isn't a great option, motorway speed traffic while you are climbing for a few miles doesn't appeal.
30 mile round trip, for a cuppa with my daughter.


----------



## colly (18 Feb 2018)

First ride for a couple of weeks. That's two weeks of sore throats, croaky voice, coughs, congested chest and sinuses and high temperatures. Nothing so very drastic in fact and I generally felt OK but I just couldn't shake off the sore throat.
Yesterday I felt better and at last the throat felt more or less normal and so this morning I set off for a small ride out, not so far at to be too testing, beacuse I didn't want a relapse.
I fitted some new tyres last week, tubeless no less. They seemed to be holding air but I thought I would keep it local 'just in case' I had a problem.

So it was a shortish local ride with lots of ups and downs. 20 miles with 2200ft of up. 

The throat is good, chest is clear (-ish) and the tyres are fine.




View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21216164


----------



## 13 rider (18 Feb 2018)

After yesterdays Imperial ton effort today was going to be a relaxed 50km ride .Out the door at 0930 and an hour later I'm 17 miles from home including the 4 mile climb of Paudy Lane out of Barrow so much for a relaxed ride. Did slow a bit coming home 33.9 miles at 16.6 mph just one of those days the legs worked really well . I just need a recovery ride from this recovery ride


----------



## gavgav (18 Feb 2018)

I’ve been away in sunny warm La Palma, for a week, with @Rickshaw Phil and so after 2 weeks without a ride I dragged myself out into the cold and grey day. Hard to motivate myself after the week away.

I headed up the cycle paths to Sundorne and then down the old canal path (tarmac section only) to Uffington. Out onto the roads to Upton Magna, up East Haughmond, then down to Somerwood and Rodington, where a housing estate has sprung up from nowhere!

Followed the very wet and muddy lanes back to Upton Magna and then to Berwick Wharf, Atcham, Betton Abbots and home.

21.9 muddy miles


----------



## Donger (18 Feb 2018)

Another 42 miles on a club ride out to Stroud and back, taking in a nice climb from Kings Stanley to Selsley via Middleyard. I say "nice climb" because it is one with rewarding views all the way up and a couple of flatter bits that give you just enough respite before it kicks up again. Came across several other club rides - all heading the other way. Everyone was very friendly. A good coffee break at the Upper Lock Café by the canal in Stroud ... the service made the cafes in Frampton and Saul look very slow by comparison. Was a bit overdressed for the weather, Fine and sunny ... a joy to be out there on the bike. My sister in law phoned to say that my brother drove past me near Eastington today. There were no complaints about my riding, so I must have been on my best behaviour.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Feb 2018)

A very steady 26 Miles today. Heading out from home to Ulleskelf and onto Cawood where I crossed the Ouse via the old swing bridge. Continued on to Stillingfleet and then to Naburn where I hopped on to the Sustrans cycle path for a couple of hundred yards to cross the Ouse again. Onto the lovely village of Acaster Malbis and then Appleton Roebuck via the old airfield. Up and over to Bolton Percy where it’s pretty exposed, I’m sure it was supposed to be warmer this afternoon!
I continued on to Tadcaster then up the hill to Home.
Not so warm but it stayed dry, lovely spin out.


----------



## Old jon (18 Feb 2018)

A Sunday ride, most unusual for me. Being a wimp is not unusual, I allowed yesterday morning’s rain to put me off riding, on the assumption that the weather forecast for today was accurate. It was pretty close.

Another wander through the delights of Holbeck to start the ride off, with a detour towards Office Lock on the Leeds and Liverpool canal. The towpath is a great shortcut, misses loads of traffic lights and is often fairly quiet at ten a.m. Of course it was not quiet this morning, it is the only chance some folk have for a wander along there. Viaduct Road is the point I leave the towpath, down across the Aire then start the climbing. Cardigan Road to Headingley, from there to Lawnswood School and across the Ring Road. Then the bike took the left fork for the rest of the way up to the water tower at Cookridge. I think that is about as high as Leeds ever reaches, a spot height of 189 metres is reported by Garmin, but the Ordnance Survey ( thank you Oliver Cromwell ) says a few metres lower.



No left turn to stay on Otley Old Road, just straight on to Bramhope and then the lights at the Dyneley Arms for a rather good pedal down Pool Bank. I was on the geared bike, so could have freewheeled. I wanted to go faster, and I was catching the red Audi TT with its brake lights on. Honest. Turn left on the way out of Pool to ride along the valley bottom road to Otley. There seemed to be a very light breeze this morning, pleasant indeed along the road there. I stopped for a munch by the maypole, a passerby had a chat for a few minutes, ‘Are those saddles as painful as some folk say?’ ‘Nope, KLM airline seats are instruments of torture, a Brooks just works.’ Off I went. Leeds Road from Otley is still a long way up, contributing to the 1400 feet the bike climbed on the ride. Through Bramhope on the A 660 and left onto King’s Road at the roundabout for some more increased elevation to Arthington Road. Turn right, Adel dam is downhill from there but the church is up yet again. A convenient right turn back to the A 660 and along to the right turn for Kirkstall and the return to the towpath. A slightly busier ride back to Office Lock took me to Hunslet’s border, Great Wilson Street took me into what was once a hive of industry and Leathley Road back to the A 653 for the last stretch to home. Thirty miles after leaving, the grin that riding gives was well in place.

Drawing pictures with a bike . . .


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Feb 2018)

A very dull and gloomy day, but no wind at all which is always a bonus. 
I went looking for signs of spring and found lots of snowdrops....




But also found some snowy climbs...




with snow drifts at the summit of the Swire.




30 miles at 13 mph. No sign of spring fitness either.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (18 Feb 2018)

14.5km little figure of eight loop locally at 0830 this morning. About 250 m of climbing. All done in 40 mins! My steed is a hardtail Specialized Rock Hopper 29 Expert with some 700 x 38 road tyres fitted. A chilly 6C and breezy.


----------



## theloafer (18 Feb 2018)

checking out mileage distance of the e-bikes battery first ride popped over to see my mate walter in darlo as docs still have him under a no cycling order  ..did a 20 loop https://www.strava.com/activities/1412305332
second ride just to see how battery would fair :-) had coffee and cake at Eppleby café ,just in time as a load of cyclist`s landed 5 mins after  then off to barny where I had a nice pork sarnie and a few roast tatties ...43 today ..and still poss enough for 15-20 we used my old barny route but in reverse so as karon could see how she coped will going up the hills and not down  really enjoyed the day
https://www.strava.com/activities/1414299049


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2018)

Well, looking at @Mr Celine 's post above. We couldn't of had any more different weather. It was glorious in the Garden of Englandshire today, I was out of the door before sunrise to meet @rb58 as we were off to Whitstable for a good old full English.
The temperatures were hovering just over 0° when I left home, but the sun was just starting to make itself known to the world. It made for a most beautiful sunrise.





With the cold temperatures it made for very misty countryside in places.






But with the sun in all it's glory and very little wind to talk about, it soon warmed up a little. It was 23 miles to Rochester where I was meeting Ross. With a fair bit of morning climbing to do, so I was never cold.
A quick coffee at Rochester station and we were on our way. Following roads we know very well. Either on our own rides or those with The Fridays.
With the lovely weather it did seem the whole cycling fraternity decided to get their bikes out of the shed today. I soon lost count of the number of riders out. It was great to see as always.
It was 30 flattish miles to Whitstable of which were knocked out quite quickly. We were going to brekkie at the Wetherspoons but seeing as it was so nice we carried on to The Fridays fave destination 'The Waterfront'. Where big brekkie we served and soon demolished.





We reversed the route back, once again following the Fridays route back to Rochester, were I said goodbye to Ross. Taking a pic whilst admiring my bike Rochester Castle.





With the afternoon sun starting to disappear behind some clouds it was starting to get a little chilly so it was time to head home. By now I had the mileage I wanted to make the imperial ton.

An absolute wonderful day for cycling. Long may this glorious weather continue... though don't count yer chickens.
So scores on the doors, 108 miles for the day. 4th Imperial Century of the year and 232nd over all.
Sometimes, cycling doesn't get better.

The ride out




...and the ride back


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Feb 2018)

Early start for me today so I could get my imperial century challenge ride in. Alarm set for 0530hrs, but I didn't sleep well so up at 5, out the door at 0540. A misty and cold (1 degree C) start as I headed North into new territory (grabbing Explorer squares again), up through Wraysbury, then on into Langley before heading back to known roads through Eton & Windsor. The mist cleared as I approached Windsor Great Park, with the sun making a very brief appearance, before it went all horrible again and started raining. A brief pause for malt loaf and a photo at 35 miles or so, Dukes Lane




Onwards through Ascot, Lightwater before climbing steadily along Red Road to new roads again around Camberley. Plans of grabbing a stray square in Pirbright were scuppered due to live firing exercises with the red flags out, but I did find a little underpass that found me on the Basingstoke Canal at 62 miles




Warming up a bit by now, and I headed towards Chobham where I had planned to stop at Pasha for breakfast, but decided against it. Instead I opted for another cereal bar and slogging on. The last 30 miles on known roads were hard, the wind had picked up and I'd had enough.
Home to 2 slices of eggs on beans on cheese on toast

101.6 miles in 7hrs and 6 minutes with 3,478ft of climbing. Only the metric century left to do this month...


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Before riding into Sheepstor I took the lane to Nattor. It's a rough, stony track that rises steadily to the top of the tor. I picked my way through the loose, lumpy rocks until you find the abandoned settlement at Nattor
> The track flattens out here before dropping away steadily toward vast open moorland.
> There were some big, deep puddles, full width of the track. I went through a few and bumped off a few hefty rocks that were submerged. Then came the mega puddle. Between the puddle and open soaking moorland was a raised ridge, that's where I went. I wasn't going quick, but not slow enough to stop when I noticed the drop..... it was a down and up about 3' in length. As my wheel went down I started to laugh, I knew the punchline already! It was a big, deep hole full of what appeared to be cake mix. I watched the end of my fork disappear, and watched the ground get closer and closer to my face. I'd managed to unclip so going over the bars was totally effortless. My right hand went right in the puddle along with my left foot, other than that it was all good. I was killing myself laughing! 2 offs in a day, result!



Oh I know that path and those ridges but I did it in summer and have a very similar view

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-photography-thread.112493/post-4884891


----------



## Jenkins (18 Feb 2018)

I had planned on having a day off the bike, or a slow afternoon short ride at the most, but having seen the amount of cyclists out and about when I drove up to my sister's this morning and a cold, misty morning turning into a beautiful sunny afternoon changed that.

I ended up getting out my Spa Elan and doing a run up to Martlesham via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne & Waldringfield, then cutting across to Claydon via Rushmere St. Andrew , Westerfield and a rough track near Akenham. Then it was down to Ipswich via Bramford...




Sproughton and under the A14 to Hadleigh Road into Ipswich and out again via Bucklesham, and Falkenham (again) with a bit of faffing around at the end of the ride to make up the mileage to a fraction over 50.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1414357982


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Oh I know that path and those ridges but I did it in summer and have a very similar view
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-photography-thread.112493/post-4884891



And I'll bet you didn't fall off like I did?


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> And I'll bet you didn't fall off like I did?


err no. But there were some soft spots even in summer.

I never wrote it up on here because I asked for local knowledge on another thread and chriseyles recommended the route I took

https://www.strava.com/activities/1081456053


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2018)

My ride today, posted today. A novelty for me, I know! 

After a midnight finish from w*rk, and bed by 01:30 ish, I'd set my alarm for 06:30... and 06:45.. with snooze..
Surprisingly, I got up! The Defy2 had been prepped, and all lights and stuff charged and ready to go, so after some porage and tea, I left at 07:30 into the freezing mist. 







I had a 100 km route planned in my mind, and pretty well stuck to it. Past Salcey Forest, Towcester, thence to Daventry via Newnham Hill, and home via Long Buckby, Ravensthorpe and Brixworth.






The mist turned to ice on my leggings.I was pleased that I popped my to cosy's on as it was definitely a bit nippy for the first hour ! 






The entrance to Towcester Racecourse is quite impressive. One day I'll have to go there and lose some £££ on the Gee Gee's 

Northwards on the A5, I crossed the new roundabout complex with the A43. I'd hate to ride it during busy time, but on a Sunday it was OK. 
I was now on new roads for me. Greens Norton and Blakesley are lovely old villages, and with a road closure, I 'found' Adstone as well as I looked for the way to Preston Capes. 
Needing to recharge my body in readiness for Newnham Hill, having expended some energy on the previous hills, I stopped for a banana and a Mars Bar about 3 miles from the climb. It's only just over a mile, but it steps up on the final bend just before the summit as the thighs are burning. Nice climb, but I was a tad miffed that amongst our bunch, I was 15 seconds behind first place... Grrrr! Still, not bad for an old fart.

Once the decent into Daventry had been done, not mega fast on the damp roads, I rode through the town centre and up the A361 towards Kilsby. Not a nice road to ride to be honest, but it got me to the side road to Ashby St Ledgers. 






This is where Guy Fawkes hatched the Gunpowder Plot all those years ago. Some say that we need him back for another attempt! 

From Ashby St Ledgers, the road homewards was a bit of up and down hill. Unfortunately, the best 'down' had temporary traffic lights on it, and they were on red 
Needing 15 miles for my 100km ride, I checked mileages, (mixed thingies, I know) and I was coming up 5 miles, 8 km, short, so I thought a visit to Scotch Farm cafe in Mears Ashby was in order.






Nought wrong with a sausage roll and a cuppa, eh?! 






Back home on 64 lumpy miles, chilly, but happy..

https://www.strava.com/activities/1413728386


----------



## Glow worm (18 Feb 2018)

Yesterday's sunny 14 or so miles here in the flatlands were terrific from start to finish. The first warmth of the year, great light, and dry roads for the first time in weeks made for a great afternoon ride.






Reach Lode looking northwest from the bridge. 






And looking the other way toward Reach village.











Barn owl on the way home topped a great ride.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Feb 2018)

Promise of slightly warmer temperatures tempted me away from the indoor bike
The club ride was supposed to be 10 AM later than usual due to the club dinner the night before (which I did not attend)
In the event, I missed the one who turned up at 10, two of the other lads went at the normal time
So did a 30 miler on my Todd, up Priest Hill, through the Park, around the Drift Road loop and back down the road just outside the park to the west (the up and down one.

All in all 30.58 miles @ 16.2 mph with 1053 feet of climbing

Legs felt reasonably good, so the hard work on the indoor bike seems to be paying off


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Feb 2018)

This mornings plan of a quick spin was delayed due to rain, but with sunshine forecast after lunch I spent the morning hanging wheels up and other exciting things.
Sure enough post lunch the sun came out, so the re-geared RT-58 was taken on a 14 mile lumpy route through Wentworth up to WGP and home. Nice, bloomin' windy though.
A quick spin up the high street afterwards to get fancy bread for dinner, and book the van in for it's first MOT...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Feb 2018)

First ride for more than a couple of weeks for me today. I tinkered with the bike this morning after getting it out for a ride yesterday afternoon and finding a flat tyre and brakes that wouldn't release properly, then once fixed took it out for a bit of a spin after lunch.

It was a local loop into Shrewsbury, through The Quarry and after a slightly convoluted route around Heathgates out through Uffington and onwards to Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover, Lyth Hill and home.

It's quite windy and cold out so I wrapped up in a couple of fleeces and chose this route to take advantage of the wind direction.

As it's half term there were lots of people out perambulating in The Quarry and I saw quite a few cyclists out too (although a couple of groups stopped in random places and blocked my path which was a little irritating).

Once I got the wind behind me from Uffington the bike flew along quite nicely and I had some good stretches of cruising at 20+ mph. I had to turn back into it at Condover though.

22.3 miles at 13.4 mph average. Liked that.

No photos today due to enjoying the ride.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Feb 2018)

Glow worm said:


> Yesterday's sunny 14 or so miles here in the flatlands were terrific from start to finish. The first warmth of the year, great light, and dry roads for the first time in weeks made for a great afternoon ride.
> 
> View attachment 396541
> 
> ...


One of my favourite birds


----------



## Alex H (21 Feb 2018)

My first solo (as opposed to tandem) ride in my new home of Northumberland. Decided to take it easy and see if I could find a route also suitable for the tandem.

Headed north past the Alnwick Garden, stopped on the bridge over the Aln for a castle photo






Managed the climb out of the valley without too much difficulty  and found that once over the A1, the terrain was much easier. I had not intended going too far for my first trip, but soon decided to head for Seahouses. 

Spring is on it's way.






The main East Coast line follows the road to a little village called Christon Bank, where there is an automated crossing. As I was about 300 yards from the village a Virgin train approached southbound sounding the horn. I wondered why it was doing this, when I saw that in the field I was passing was a farm track and an ungated crossing .

The rest of the trip to Seahouses was almost traffic free and very pleasant, although there were bits of the road that could do with attention.

On arrival I headed for the harbour.





This is a view of the 'beach' with Bamburgh castle in the distance. I retraced my route back to the outskirts of Alnwick, where I made a slight diversion to go past the castle. Unfortunately the sun was exactly in the wrong place to take a good photo.






The only time I'd been this way was in the car and not going into the town, so the 12% hill up to the castle entrance was a bit of a shock . 

So, 34 miles in 2hrs 45min, not bad for a first effort


----------



## Fonze (21 Feb 2018)

30km today, on a damp drizzly miserable day ..
Nice cup of tea and some lemon curd on toast now ..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Feb 2018)

A little further afield this afternoon, heading over Lyth Hill and out to Westbury and Melverley then returning via Great Ness, Montford Bridge and round the outskirts of Shrewsbury.

There was a lot less wind than yesterday, but unfortunately we also lost the sunshine which was replaced by very gloomy conditions and a much colder feel than the thermometer would suggest.

The ride was mostly without incident, which is always good, exceptions being; getting a smile and a thumbs up from a lorry driver for allowing him past on a narrow bit near Halfway House and a Porsche driver hanging back and letting me across into the right turn lane at Shelton.

32.8 miles at 13.2 mph average. Warming up with a hot chocolate now.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Feb 2018)

A whopping 3.9 miles today on the Brompton. Dropped the campervan off for it's MOT (it failed), went to pick it up. I shall repeat tomorrow, and cross fingers that new electronic bit being fitted will make the airbag light go off. Shame really as it was a lovely morning for a ride, but instead I found myself defrosting the freezer, still in lycra...


----------



## colly (21 Feb 2018)

Alex H said:


> My first solo (as opposed to tandem) ride in my new home of Northumberland. Decided to take it easy and see if I could find a route also suitable for the tandem.
> 
> Headed north past the Alnwick Garden, stopped on the bridge over the Aln for a castle photo
> 
> ...


I'll be up your way in July staying near Alnmouth. Love riding around there.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

First ride in some three months today - injuries (back & elbow) plus life in general getting in the way of spending time on the bike. But I finally got back out there!!! 

Nothing special, just a rather  8 mile loop to Littleport and back, completed in just under an hour. Slow, I know, but a bit more  and I'll get back up to speed.  I did manage more miles than Cav did today though... 

Saw snowdrops in the verges, a hare, two rabbits and a dumped mattress. And a wonderful sunset.

On the first test of my new cycle clothing: the Decathlon skiing top gets the  (the reversible one with the rollneck, just the ticket for a middle layer under my winter jacket) but the jury's still out on the gloves & liners. They were fine when I set out, but once the sun went down, I could've really done with my Altura ones.


----------



## Donger (21 Feb 2018)

A nice windless day in Gloucestershire for a pootle about on my number 2 bike ... to stop it from seizing up through disuse. Tried to mix it up a little by taking different lanes or doing them in the opposite direction from usual. Ended up being a nice little ride along to Arlingham and Frampton on Severn. I took a few photos today, but deliberately didn't show any interest in a fox hunt going on near Longney that was drawing in ghouls in 4X4s from all over the area to gawp at it. Started out riding to the Pilot Bridge on the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal ... the way I tend to go on club ride days when I want to add a couple of miles at the start:




Then I turned tail and took the Longney road, passing a dozen or so cars that were parked up to follow the hunt. Saw a crowd of riders in the distance and heard a hunting horn and the sound of the dogs. Got out of there as fast as I could.




The above is a shot taken from Priding looking upstream along the Severn towards the Anchor Inn at Epney. You can see from the surface of the water that there was very little wind today. From there I took the road to Fretherne and Arlingham.




You can tell from the depth of the drainage ditches around here that the river is tidal and prone to flooding. On the way back through Fretherne towards Frampton, there were a few signs that Spring is on its way:




Lost myself in thought for a while on the way to Frampton, and before I knew it I was at the bottom end of the green, where the road ends. On my way back down the village green, I came across this encounter at one of the ponds:




Wherever the dog ran, the swan followed, hissing. There was only ever going to be one winner, and the dog soon backed down!
That's another 27.4 miles done, bringing me to just under 500 for the year so far. (Thought I'd get a few more miles in before the next cold snap).
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers. Donger.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Feb 2018)

I met Jules H in Upton. Newent was the decision. Bright but chilly weather was OK as we were both well layered up. We looped by Hillend to check out how wet Longdon Marsh was. Wet but not flooded was the observation. Thence we took familiar lanes for Pendock and not long after we turned for Gadfield Elm and Hethelpit Cross. A kingfisher flashed down the lane just ahead whilst Mistle Thrushes cackled a warning. At Upleadon we paused to have a look at the Church. With a history of 1000 years it has been restored. The Norman doorway is wonderful for sure. We took a new jink by Okle Clifford and Cleeve Mill to enter Newent by the back door. The cafe came next as we refueled and continued our chats.

We took the lovely lane through the ford for Gorsley to climb steeply into Dymock Woods. Early signs of the wild daffodils were apparent and as we approached Dymock there was even a little clump in early flower. As we continued to Bromsberrow Green Woodpeckers showed well after a Greater Spotted Woodpecker had hidden behind a tree. Buzzards soared above a wood and throughout the ride had been perched on power poles. We finished off together at Tunnel Hill where Jules headed homeward and I took my standard run back. Lovely easy riding today. Just what the cyclist ordered. 59 smiles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Feb 2018)

Alex H said:


> My first solo (as opposed to tandem) ride in my new home of Northumberland. Decided to take it easy and see if I could find a route also suitable for the tandem.
> 
> Headed north past the Alnwick Garden, stopped on the bridge over the Aln for a castle photo
> 
> ...



I’ve visited that area and loved it. Even visited Alnwick Castle which is where they filmed the broomstick flying scene in the first Harry Potter film. Great stuff!


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Feb 2018)

Alex H said:


> My first solo (as opposed to tandem) ride in my new home of Northumberland. Decided to take it easy and see if I could find a route also suitable for the tandem.
> 
> Headed north past the Alnwick Garden, stopped on the bridge over the Aln for a castle photo
> 
> ...



Love that part of the world - about a quarter mile north of Seahouses probably one of the best beaches in the world starts at St Aidans and takes you right up to Bamburgh castle.
Some nice riding just back from the coast there too - here's my report from last summer.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2018)

After a couple of days off the bikes due to constant drizzle here in South Suffolk, I decided to take the newly cleaned & lubed Voodoo up to Rutland Water for a couple of laps of the reservoir. Nothing special, just a change from the normal routine. More than a bit muddy and the Voodoo needs cleaning yet again...


----------



## Alex H (22 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Love that part of the world - about a quarter mile north of Seahouses probably one of the best beaches in the world starts at St Aidans and takes you right up to Bamburgh castle.
> Some nice riding just back from the coast there too - here's my report from last summer.



That'll be this one then


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Feb 2018)

Sara P and I rode up and over to Colwall for the meet with Pete M. Off for Coddington we headed where we stopped at the bottom of the hill to view a wonderful display of crocus. Bit more in the way of sunshine would have made them even more spectacular. We looped by Bosbury and Harbour Hill for Canon Frome and the dodge by Ashperton for The Nest cafe. Wow - it was busy but we got a table fairly easily. Sara headed off early as Pete and I slurped another tea.

Underway again we took Falcon Lane for Leddington and on for Broom's Green. Then around the southern flanks of the hills to dive into the well worn Castlemorton lanes and a dodge by Brotheridge Green for the standard run in. Cold and chilly today. That wind was straight out of Siberia. 46 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Feb 2018)

My ride today started the same as yesterday, drop the van off at the garage again (MOT passed this time, following the replacement of a £20 warning light, plus £60 to reset the CANBUS, the joys of modern vehicles).
Figured I'd get my metric century done today in the bitter cold wind, grand plans of going to the Surrey Hills abandoned as I wasn't really 'feeling it' today, so struggled around 100km of local roads. Happy to get home to be honest, not an enjoyable ride at all. Silly Cyclechat challenge rides


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> My ride today started the same as yesterday, drop the van off at the garage again (MOT passed this time, following the replacement of a £20 warning light, plus £60 to reset the CANBUS, the joys of modern vehicles).
> Figured I'd get my metric century done today in the bitter cold wind, grand plans of going to the Surrey Hills abandoned as I wasn't really 'feeling it' today, so struggled around 100km of local roads. Happy to get home to be honest, not an enjoyable ride at all. Silly Cyclechat challenge rides


You will go for multiple challenges . Great efforts so far this year


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Feb 2018)

Out into the cold to rack up a few more miles.

With an easterly wind blowing I rode into it to start with and hoped it would help me back. The route was into town and through The Quarry, out to Uffington then I took a left instead of a right at Upton Magna and headed for Withington, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover and home via Lyth Hill.

It really does feel arctic out there, and again colder than the actual temperature would suggest. I put on three fleeces and my long finger gloves for this one and could still have done with something warmer later on in the ride.

There was a liveried van being seized by the police for having no insurance at Porthill (they put a notice on for all to see ) then I found the park still busy but not as much as a couple of days ago and I braved the canal path this time which has dried out pretty well since I last rode it.

The middle part of the ride was pretty uneventful (I like uneventful - it means I can enjoy riding) 'til I got to Acton Burnell and decided to extend the route despite the cold. This brought me to a road closure I didn't know about, but fortunately it was just possible to squeeze past with a bike.

At Longnor the cold was getting to my legs and I found myself struggling to keep the speed up. It's mostly slightly downhill from here to Condover which helped but I didn't fancy the last push on the A49 with all the traffic whizzing past so took the slower but quieter route over Lyth Hill instead.

34.9 miles at 12.9 mph average. Will have to really layer up for the next few rides as it's supposed to go properly cold from Sunday.





Some serious pruning of the willows going on. I know they'll recover eventually but will miss them this summer.




Upton Magna





At Uppington there's been some traditional hedge laying going on since I was last here.





Unexpected road closure again. Passable to a bike though.





Grey, misty and wintery feeling today. I'm looking forward to some spring warmth now.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> You will go for multiple challenges . Great efforts so far this year



Wonder who gave me that idea


----------



## Aravis (22 Feb 2018)

I had the chance of a ride today, and after careful study of the predicted wind direction I planned a variation on one of my usual themes - up into the Cotswolds via Stroud, through the Water Park, northwards to the high part of the Cotswold ridge, down and across the Severn, and finishing in the quiet lands on the western side of the river.






After jousting with the rush-hour traffic to Nailsworth there was an abrupt and welcome change of scene in the valley to Avening, then up the hill to Tetbury. Nothing too strenuous so far. Onwards through the Water Park I had the cold wind in my face, but no hills to speak of. Turning northwards, a long uphill drag begins. Other times I've been this way I've taken a relatively easy route over the top, but this time I headed for the high point at Broadway Tower, on the way passing another 1000 foot summit at Cutsdean hill.

A view near Guiting Power. It looks throughly wintry, but it doesn't really tell just how cold it was. I tend to take two large water bottles without thinking, a bit superfluous today!






Passing an area of woodland, a drumming woodpecker gave a clear sign of the coming spring. Near where I stopped for the photograph there was a large population of grey partridge, the first I've seen for decades. They used to be so familiar. Maybe they're getting some help in the shape of captive breeding, but it was still a welcome sight.

After Broadway Tower there is a long looping descent to Broadway called Fish Hill, on which I achieved 2586th out of 2632. Better safe than sorry I say. Returning to the lowlands I picked up a tailwind to Upton upon Severn and beyond. Crossing Longdon Marsh, familiar to those who ride in these parts I'm sure, there was a nice set of railings for a much needed final stop:






Fuelled for the finish, I took the straightforward route home via Staunton and Hartpury. A total of 111.4 miles, averaging a mere 12.2 mph but clearly I was using a lot of energy fighting the cold. Most importantly, it felt good, and I'm hoping to feel the benefit when spring is upon us in the coming weeks


----------



## Mireystock (23 Feb 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Sara P and I rode up and over to Colwall for the meet with Pete M. Off for Coddington we headed where we stopped at the bottom of the hill to view a wonderful display of crocus. Bit more in the way of sunshine would have made them even more spectacular. We looped by Bosbury and Harbour Hill for Canon Frome and the dodge by Ashperton for The Nest cafe. Wow - it was busy but we got a table fairly easily. Sara headed off early as Pete and I slurped another tea.
> 
> Underway again we took Falcon Lane for Leddington and on for Broom's Green. Then around the southern flanks of the hills to dive into the well worn Castlemorton lanes and a dodge by Brotheridge Green for the standard run in. Cold and chilly today. That wind was straight out of Siberia. 46 smiles



That wasn't you two up by the Wyche cutting more or less at 10 am was it ? The guy had a pink-ish cap on ?


----------



## Stonechat (23 Feb 2018)

Aravis said:


> I had the chance of a ride today, and after careful study of the predicted wind direction I planned a variation on one of my usual themes - up into the Cotswolds via Stroud, through the Water Park, northwards to the high part of the Cotswold ridge, down and across the Severn, and finishing in the quiet lands on the western side of the river.
> 
> View attachment 397001
> 
> ...


well done for a good distance in this weather


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Feb 2018)

Mireystock said:


> That wasn't you two up by the Wyche cutting more or less at 10 am was it ? The guy had a pink-ish cap on ?


Sounds like us - but my hat is supposed to be orange. Very faded orange. We met in Colwall for 10. Sorry - but I didn't notice another rider or I'd have waved.


----------



## delb0y (23 Feb 2018)

Managed a couple of hours bimbling along various tow-paths and river lanes, this morning. Only 27 miles and it was muddy and a bit windier than I'd anticipated. But great fun.


----------



## gavroche (23 Feb 2018)

I took my car for its first MOT today so rather than wait for it, I put my Boardman Hybrid in the back and rode home on it. That was my first ride since January 1st, even if only 3.5 miles. Good to start riding again.
( Ashamed to say that my wife took me back to collect the car.)


----------



## snorri (23 Feb 2018)

gavroche said:


> I took my car for its first MOT today so rather than wait for it, I put my Boardman Hybrid in the back and rode home on it. That was my first ride since January 1st, even if only 3.5 miles. Good to start riding again.
> ( Ashamed to say that my wife took me back to collect the car.)


And I took my car for its 9th(I think) MoT today, cycled home and back to collect it. Although it was not my first cycle trip this year. The operation will be repeated next week when it goes in for repair and retest, I hope it's not such a cold and windy day.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

A seven mile loop that was harder than it should have been... At least I got out in spite of the cold - and I tackled Mill Hill, though from the longer but less steep side. Rode out via Downham Common, up through Downham (dropped off a magazine through a friend's letterbox), then past Adventurer's Drove and Corker's Crisps (they were frying and the smell was amazing  ), through Pymoor, past the rec ground, along O Furlong and home.

Saw loads of purple crocuses and snow drops in the verges, plus patches of daffs coming up. Also saw a barn owl have a  with some large corvid - can't say who won, they went off in opposite directions.

Glad I had my Altura gloves this time and a beanie under my helmet as it was pretty


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Feb 2018)

After too long out in yesterdays cold weather I only managed a 4 mile round trio to the high street today. The rest of the day was spent replacing the inlet valves on both water tanks in the loft, and getting the lads room finished so he can move in at the weekend.


----------



## Katherine (23 Feb 2018)

28 miles under blue sky! Cold but beautiful ride down the A580 to Haydock, with a few quiet side roads added.
One of the things that I like about Winter is seeing the scenery through the outlines of the bare trees and the way the moss stands out on the stone walls lining the country lanes. I enjoyed seeing the a John Deere in the distance, ploughing I think, with a flock of birds following.

Haydock race course ( phone held through the railings. I couldn't go any further without wadiny through thick sand, where a part of the course crosses the path)






A busy dual carriageway behind me but I love this route for watching the passing seasons.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> 28 miles under blue sky! Cold but beautiful ride down the A580 to Haydock, with a few quiet side roads added.
> One of the things that I like about Winter is seeing the scenery through the outlines of the bare trees and the way the moss stands out on the stone walls lining the country lanes. I enjoyed seeing the a John Deere in the distance, ploughing I think, with a flock of birds following.
> 
> Haydock race course ( phone held through the railings. I couldn't go any further without wadiny through thick sand, where a part of the course crosses the path)
> ...


28 miles that's a metric half century gone begging consider yourself told off


----------



## Roadhump (23 Feb 2018)

Was working in Fazakerley in Liverpool today, had to be there by 9.00 am and with it being soooooo cold, and no opportunity for a shower on arrival, then working outside, I didn't want to get too sweaty and then get cold when I stopped moving. I could have got the train all the way there, but decided to have a bit of a ride and got off in Bootle, then cycled a slightly less than direct route through Orrell Park and Walton Vale, which was about 3.8 miles. The traffic along Longmoor Lane, especially past the hospital was hellish, and not much opportunity to filter past it, I probably breathed in 6 months worth of carbon monoxide in half a mile.

However, the ride home during the late afternoon, in contrast, was a sheer joy. Being on the hybrid, I could get off the road a bit, so I got on the Leeds-Liverpool canal by Aintree racecourse and headed towards Maghull, I last cycled this part of the towpath about 20 years ago, it takes you through some great rural scenery just outside suburban Liverpool. The low, bright sun bathed the landscape in a bright yellow light, beautiful, but how cold it was, brrrrr!!!

Leaving the canal at Hall Lane in Maghull, I nipped over the A59 and through a nearby housing estate to pick up the Trans-Pennine Trail, or the old Cheshire Lines track as the stretch between Maghull and Southport is often called. Then I headed up the Cheshire Lines, which apart from the smell of the sewage treatment plant in Downholland, was another absolute pleasure - out in the middle of nowhere with no cars, no sounds other than the wind rushing past my face and the odd bird and, again, marvellous rural scenery on a beautiful winter day, and I only saw 6 people in 7 miles.

If only I had taken some photos, but my current phone's camera isn't that good really.

Back onto the road at Ainsdale, then up to the Coast Road which has a cycle track that is actually quite good, and finishing the ride home about 3 miles later. A 17 mile ride, of which only 4.5 were on the road. I have been almost exclusively road cycling for quite some time now, but this reminded me how therapeutic finding an isolated trail can be, so the MTB might be seeing a bit more daylight soon.


----------



## Donger (23 Feb 2018)

delb0y said:


> Managed a couple of hours bimbling along various tow-paths and river lanes, this morning. Only 27 miles and it was muddy and a bit windier than I'd anticipated. But great fun.
> 
> View attachment 397060
> 
> ...



Nice pictures again. If I'm not mistaken, those first two look like they were taken near Splatt Bridge at Frampton, and the Gazebo is at Priding near Framilode. The last one has me stumped though.


----------



## delb0y (23 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> The last one has me stumped though.



It's a lovely little lane that goes left just before Stanley Downton (coming from Frocester). It's marked No Through Road and has a warning sign "Do Not Follow Sat Navs". Runs down past a sewage work (it's still a lovely lane) and alongside the railway. There are some cottages and then you go over the River Frome, under the railway, and end up popping out at the back of Stonehouse Court Hotel by St Cyr's Church on the Stroudwater Canal. You'd be okay on your tourer - but it's not a ride for narrow road tyres,


----------



## Jon George (23 Feb 2018)

17 or so miles out in the sun and cold to round off the week on the rejuvenated Pasty #2 The CX. Had a hare bound across the lane only feet from me, only to followed by a pheasant launching itself past my face and taking five years off my life. Great hour and a bit out and about.

This at Bealings.






This near Walderingfield, overlooking The Deben. Civil engineering works are going on and they're currently installing a massive cable around the outskirts of Ipswich for the off-shore wind-farms. Hope the land will will soon recover.


----------



## Donger (23 Feb 2018)

Would that be the left turn by this tree then? I have always been put off by the mention of the sewage works and the no through road sign.




Good tip. Must try that some time.


----------



## delb0y (23 Feb 2018)

Yes. Exactly there.

The road surface is pretty much like this:


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2018)

Just back from a 50km loop and I don't have to clean the bike as the roads were dry  first time in what seems like ages . Did my normal 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey .Wind was a lot stronger an I expected and was cold  . The fast descent down Beacon hill literally took my breath away but the winter  was welcome


----------



## gavgav (24 Feb 2018)

Glorious Winter Sunshine for a ride out on the bike. Cold Easterly Wind blowing, but not too bad with layers on, especially with the wind behind me in the sun at times.

Started out into the wind, to Betton Abbots and Atcham, where I took the road through the National Trust property of Attingham Park, which was heaving with people out enjoying the sunshine.

Out onto the road to Berwick Wharf and Upton Magna, then the muddy wet lanes to Rodington Heath. I turned out of the wind here and it helped me along to Somerwood and then up the long hill to Haughmond, before the lovely descent back to Upton Magna. 

Had the wind behind me to Uffington, cruising nicely at 20 to 25mph. I then took the old canal path, all the way to the Telford Way junction, for the first time in ages, as it had dried out mostly and wasn’t the usual sticky mess!

Followed the cycle paths to Reabrook, through the estate, along the old railway path and home.

21.9 miles and passed the 7000 mile mark since i began using Strava in August 2013.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Feb 2018)

No rush to get out the door today, but eventually we cocked our legs over the tandem and set off.

An unusual wind direction meant we were kind of heading toward Fulbourn, but I couldn't work out a tea stop.....
Down to Toft, then a turn for Kingston and the Eversdens. 3 buzzards wheeling in the sky. Over the A603 and through Harlton before coming into Haslingfield. Ah, the new Moringa Tree cafe.... but we'd only done 8 miles.

Up Chapel Hill and down the other side. With no headwind Jo's Garmin read 40mph, but the hill was over all too soon. We stopped in Barrington for Jo to rearrange clothing




I got a bit chilly waiting, but we soon set off for Shepreth. There were gazillions of snowdrops and aconites flowering. Over the A10 and on to Fowlmere and Thriplow before heading back to Newton where we gained a tail wind again. Down into Harston and over the A10 again. After a mile or so we were back at the foot of Chapel Hill, right at the Moringa Tree cafe. I had a raspberry brownie, Jo had sourdough toast, both really tasty.






Haslingfield church, the view from the cafe.





^that jersey is a birthday present from her sister


Home via Barton, Comberton and the hills of Long Road for a cold, sunny 27 mile ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1423433989


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2018)

I really dig that jersey!


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Feb 2018)

A cold and windy day in North Yorkshire but a lovely 20 mile spin out around my usual loop. Bumped in to my old friend Dave riding his steel framed Ritchie, I’ve always loved that rare machine.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2018)

Ignoring the weather forecasters promises of the coming of the apocalypse this morning, suitably layered up and out on the Giant just before 9am.
Yes, it was a bit brisk, but I reckon I'd got the clothing just about right today as by the time I turned off Coal Road onto Skeltons Lane I was warming up.
Down Sandhills into Thorner, through the village and up onto Milner Lane along the ridge to East Rigton then onto Compton Lane. Despite the recent rains, the roads were nice and dry, which was a big improvement given the usual mudfest along here.

At the end of Compton Lane it was down Jewitt Lane into Collingham, across the A58 onto the A659 and right towards Linton over the bridge and then the ups and downs of the village, before heading to Wetherby.
Through there and out over the A1(M) bridge, past the racecourse. I was cycling into the breeze here and it felt harder work than it should have done, but it was soon time to turn towards Thorp Arch, where a loop up Long Causeway brought me to All Saints Church where I stopped for a stretch and a couple of pics:









Back on the bike and down to the bridge over the Wharfe, where despite me being clearly established on the bridge (well over half way across), someone in a Fiesta drove over the give way and right to the very start of the single track section forcing me to slow to manoeuvre round them...
Up the hill and left then right to Clifford, dodging a suicidal launch from a side street by a Peugeot driver, up Main Street and down the hill to Collingham, where I tackled Cote de Town Hill and headed back out into the countryside on Toulston Lane, back into the 'breeze'.
Right again, over the A659 and then across the bridge over the A64 before plunging down into Stutton, across Cock Beck and up the A162 London Road towards Towton, getting the closest pass of the day by a numpty in a Honda Jazz  before sprinting through the village and briefly crossing routes with @Spiderweb (above) before turning up past the battlefield site then dropping down into Saxton. I had intended to stop in the village for another photo but it was a bit busy, so I headed out on Coldhill Lane and stopped where Linda's Bench used to be instead:








Back on the bike and a little bit of up before dropping down onto Copley Lane for a slightly wind assisted scoot to Lotherton Gates and then the lumpiness that shortly drops down under the A1(M) and into Aberford.
Through there and onto Cattle Lane for more wind assisted ups and downs (I know it was wind assisted as I discovered I'd set a PB on there when I got home  ), before dropping down to the bridge and the inevitable grind up into Barwick.
Through there and more up nearly to Scholes, before dropping down to the Coronation Tree and more down on Leeds Road, crossing Cock Beck for a final time and local roads up to home.

*34.24 miles* (55.10km) in *2h 32m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *1,768ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *2.5 degrees C 
*
So, all good. A great day for a ride in the right attire and in the sheltered spots (not that there were many) it even felt _almost_ warm 
Lots and lots of cyclists about and I'm not letting a few numpty car drivers take the gloss off that. Plus it was nice not to have to start cleaning the bike as soon as I got home.
And another ride in the bag for the Half Century Challenge, which is never a bad thing.

And to end, the map:


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Feb 2018)

The forecast was cold cold cold but sunny. Pete M, Sara P and I rode over to Upton to meet Margaret PR. Fladbury seemed to be the consensus. Meanwhile riders on the Sunrise Express Audax were rolling up to the nearby control. We joined a peloton of Stourbridge club riders heading for the next control in Evesham. They gave us a good wheel into a brisk easterly wind. We parted at Defford and not long after we diverted to Birlingham to see the snowdrops and crocus in the churchyard. 






There were no female takers for the off road route via Nafford locks so we looped by Eckington for the Combertons and on for Cropthorne and the cafe at Fladbury.

Refreshed the ladies departed early as both had to get back. Pete and I took the fairly standard run to Bishampton although cafe legs were a problem on the up of Hill Furze. We were enjoying a nice tail wind now and as we paused at the ford in Walcot Lane the warmth of the sun was apparent. Pete called the loop around Abbotswood but that didn't prevent our need to climb Kinnersley bank. We took our usual run back from Upton getting back in time for Pete to catch his train through the tunnel. Despite the cold forecast it was actually a very pleasant outing indeed. 56 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Feb 2018)

I got out to enjoy the sunshine and what is likely to be the least cold day of the next week or so.

Having ridden my usual routes a lot lately I went for a variation this time and linked together two different routes. I headed over Lyth Hill to start and out to Pontesbury and Minsterley where I took a left and headed over the hill to Habberley then to Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Smethcott, Leebotwood, Acton Burnell, Condover and home via Lyth Hill again.

I startled a walker while crossing Lyth Hill  then I had that easterly wind behind me all the way to Minsterley which made for some nice easy riding. Shame about the cycle path between Pontesbury and Minsterley still being strewn with thorns - I think the Marathons have shrugged them all off this time though.

I'd forgotten quite how deceptively steep the climb out of Minsterley to Habberley is and it wasn't helped by pushing to try and catch up with another rider on the climb (not a chance).

The short sharp climbs continue on the way to Pulverbatch, then again to Wilderley (good views from here if it's clear). I finally started to descend again from Smethcott down to Leebotwood, having a little moment on the way when I found a van coming the other way cutting a corner which caused some sudden braking for both of us.

I was against the wind again after Leebotwood so was slower than usual to Acton Burnell and Pitchford but the descent from Cantlop to Condover was great and I got up to nearly 30 here.

31.8 miles this trip at 12.8 mph average. Happy with that.

I wasn't really thinking about photos today so didn't grab many:




At the top of Lyth Hill. Lovely sunshine but quite hazy as you can see.




Same spot but the view in the other direction.




At Pulverbatch





View from just after Pulverbatch. Lyth Hill can just be made out (the hump just left of centre in the distance) but bit too misty really.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Feb 2018)

Birthday Bimble: New pair of gloves, some paella on Bristol waterfront and bought a 10kg bag of Jasmine rice for the store cupboard. Also christened my new Audax Club Bristol kit. What a party!


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Feb 2018)

Spent most of the day decorating, including more cold tank valve replacement and ripping a bathroom out. A spare hour before cooking dinner was spent fettling the recumbent trike which then needed a quick test ride, so just over 2 miles, the first ride out on the trike since late Summer 2017. Had my lad for company, who opted to come along on my Brompton, must have looked quite the odd couple....


----------



## Glow worm (24 Feb 2018)

Two rides today. The first, 9 miles home from an LBS in Cambridge where I'd picked up my new bike!

I got the bus there, and blimey, buses really are crap aren't they. I'd forgotten as it's years since I last got one. I pressed the bell as it approached the nearest stop to the LBS but it just carried on. And on - past 3 more stops, eventually stopping about a mile away! Thank god for bikes.






And here she is, a Kross Alp hybrid. It's been a couple of years since I started looking for a new bike, and this most closely matched what I'm after. Kross are a Polish make apparently.

A few niggles on the way home were soon ironed out with a bit of fettling, and this afternoon I went on a 12 miler out on the fen.






It's lighter than my old bike, not that that means anything to me given the amount of stuff I carry about. It handles beautifully too.






A barn owl flew past me near Swaffham Prior (it's there if you squint - to the right of the tree!)






Got home to watch the sun set as the temperature really dipped. 5-25pm sunset though - feels great after what seems like months of 4pm darkness.

Very happy with the new steed. The dynamo lights are great. I think a few minor adjustments still needed such as handlebar height but nothing major. Hopefully this one will last me a good few years.


----------



## Donger (24 Feb 2018)

So what did you think of @Drago 's jasmine rice then?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> So what did you think of @Drago 's jasmine rice then?




.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> So what did you think of @Drago 's jasmine rice then?



I’ll put it to you that you have above average powers of observation. In awe.

What do I think of @Drago ’s 10kg of rice?

Frickin’ Heavy. That’s what I think. Stupid thing to do with nearly 50km to go. But I was in the moment.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Feb 2018)

Hadn't planned an outing , but had a to do list to get through.

Along the canal from Lambhill to Bishopbriggs. £25 refund from Halfords for a seized lock. Amazed when the assistant just shrugged and said " they do that all the time "
Still for sale though.

Back home , 10 miles done. Cold but sunny.
Back out to arrange a new tattoo ( birthday present from Mrs )then on to Partick . I was supposed to be going to Clydebank for a family visit but carried on to Bowling since it was a beautiful day.
Photo and coffee stop then back home via the canal through Clydebank and the visit I had to make .
40 enjoyable miles.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (24 Feb 2018)

20km at 1C and 690m of climbing in the Mourne Mountains. Lovely morning but ffffrrrrreeeeeezing up top. Sorry but no pictures today!


----------



## Fonze (25 Feb 2018)

Did a 30k ride yesterday, my word it was cold and windy ..
With the sun out it does seem to make it better though ..
Forgot my change so couldn't stop for a coffee and slice of lemon cake so I sulked a bit ..
Home to some homemade fruit crumble and custard made by my good lady, didn't take long to wolf that down ..


----------



## Donger (25 Feb 2018)

Just over 30 miles with just under 3,000 feet of climbing today. Man, am I going to ache tomorrow.

A very chilly morning put off most of my clubmates today, so although a few fast guys and intermediates showed up, I was the only one from the Chilled Group. I decided to stick with the inters until our routes diverged, then meet up for a coffee at the Malthouse at Salmon Springs near Stroud at 11.00. My route was to have included a bit of an urban hike over to Brockworth followed by a long but easy climb up the edge of Coopers Hill on the Painswick Road. When we got to Abbeydale, I decided to improvise a "short cut" to make sure I made it to the rendez-vous on time. "Short cut" is a bit of a misnoma in this case, as it meant taking on the beast that is Upton Hill, then as soon as I had recovered from that, following a nice descent into Painswick, cutting acorss country via Sheepscombe. For anyone who does not know Sheepscombe, I should point out that it is a beautiful little village, but tucked away deep down in the bottom of a steep little dell. Getting back out again required another monster climb before another great descent into Stroud via the spectacular Slad Valley.

Nice to meet up with @Dark46 at the coffee stop. (Thanks for the drink, buddy). Also nice to rest up for a while before heading home via my third big hill of the day up through Ruscombe and Whiteshill. Pleased to be able to report that I managed all three hills without stopping ... although on the Sheepscombe climb, every time I glanced down at my speedo I was doing under 3mph!!! What a grind. Feeling good ahead of my upcoming trip (in a couple on months) to Snowdonia. Bring on those hills.

Check this out for a profile! (about the toughest I could have done round here on a 30 miler from home): ..... https://www.strava.com/routes/12085274

Enjoy your rides before the next big freeze kicks in.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Feb 2018)

Todays plan was a 20 mile or so trike ride on the ICE to get the trike legs working again, but the plan was thwarted by my Daughter asking where I was going and perhaps could she come along? Not one to turn down my 11 year old asking for a bike ride (especially at this time of year), we got suitably layered up and did 3 miles to Dad's (by now with Son in tow also), where mugs of hot chocolate were drunk, 2 hours chewing the fat and 3 miles home. All very nice, and not too cold in the sunshine.
Daughter needs a new bike as her 24" Specialized is starting to look small on her, and I need to extend the boom on the Trice a bit.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Feb 2018)

Well a longer ride was planned today but due to that cold headwind I’m sorry to say I wussed out. 18.5 miles done and I’ll remember to put on an extra layer next time.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2018)

My son and I had another bimble around Clumber Park this morning, and my 6-year-old daughter came too. We did a happy 12 km so 2 km further than yesterday.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 397367
> View attachment 397370



Nice wee bit of defiance ,well done!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Feb 2018)

Mrs Dave was going into town to get her hair done, she wasn't going to have my company! I went out on my mountain bike. The ruts were frozen, but it wasn't quite frozen enough to harden up all the clag. Across the fields to Caldecote and down the hill. I tempered the speed as there were a few icy patches. Up to Kingston and along the Wimpole Way. The dog walkers in front heard me crunching from miles away! Then came the bit through the thicket. In the swampy bit I had to walk 10 yards as it was just so ploughed up.
A short stretch along the road at the top of Old Wimpole Hill before heading through the woods. 
At the water tank I headed down the track to Great Eversden. On to Little Eversden and up the Mares Way. There are huge tractor ruts along here, I had to skirt them on a 4" wide bit of ground.... I made the mistake of looking at the puddle, and as sure as eggs is eggs.... I had to pedal like f**k to not fall into the bottom of the puddle 2' below!!!

On to the top of the ridge and then shooting down th the farm. Along the main drive to Wimpole the horses were out




Through the park, avoiding the kids at the Parkrun.

Over the A1198 and up the hill through Arrington before going through some sort of wormhole and landing in Surrey




I'm sure the Cambridgeshire one is more pleasant.

Up the steep hill to Hatley before stopping for a tangerine and a cereal bar at the entrance to the bridleway 








Snowdrops to the right, rolling farmland to the left.

Uneventful along this stretch, then I took a new bridleway to me that would bring me to Little Gransden. Along here there were huge animal holes in the middle of the tracks. Also today the bridleway were ripped up with hoof holes. Horses shouldn't use bridleways, they should be for bikes only!

Then the back end of my bike felt squidgy. Consecutive weekend rear punctures!





Luckily I had another coat with me as it was chilly! All fixed I ended up in Little Gransden. Off road behind the maggot farm, round the back of Hayley Wood and then over the A1198.

Then I had to stop for a rest, I was cream crackered! I think the cold had got to me. A bit of food and I was good to go! The track from the Red House was as slippy as slippy toward the end, I was in the hedge twice, laughing my head off!

The last 3-4 miles on road and home

https://www.strava.com/activities/1425315500

Once home I washed my bike and set to changing my tyres. I put the new front one on and pumped it up and put the wheel back on. As I undone the rear wheel I could hear hissing from the front.....! I checked the old front tyre, and there was a massive Thorn in it! So I'd put a tube with a hole in into my new tyre! So I'd been done front and back. Bloody thorns!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Feb 2018)

With just an hour or so this morning, I sort of decided on taking the Giant for a quickish run to Aberford and back - 10 miles or thereabout depending on the route back. With the wind from the east it would be in my face on the way out, but behind me coming home. In theory.

Layered up well again, including a windproof jacket over the top and got it about right. Local roads down to Barwick Road and up the hill to Scholes, passing a group of riders waiting by the Coronation Tree - a popular meeting point - and then up the hill before the long steady descent down into Barwick, through the village and all the way down to the bridge over Cock Beck, where the climb up Cattle Lane starts.
Along the lumps and bumps and twists and turns into Aberford, where another group ride was forming up on the junction with the old Great North Road.
Having reached Aberford in fairly quick time, I decided to add a loop up to Lotherton Gates on for an extra mile or two, so turned under the A1(M) bridge and up the hill.
Then instead of turning right at the Gates to do the planned loop, I turned left on the B1217 past the farm and started the descent to the Crooked Billet still slightly checked by the wind, but soon passed the pub and took the right up that sharp hill to Saxton, dropping down into the village on Dam Lane and stopping by the church for a photo:




Back in the saddle and along Main Street to Coldhill Lane and the familiar wend to Copley Lane and the run up to Lotherton Gates.
Part way along a sizeable peloton of probably a couple of dozen very serious looking riders passed at speed heading the other way. Back to the Gates it was left and along back under the A1(M) passing yet more riders, before turning right towards Aberford for the very slightly downhill run back into the village on Bunkers Hill.
From there it was onto Cattle Lane, passing yet another decent sized group ride, then as I descended to Cock Beck yet another peloton was heading out into the countryside.
Up the hill into Barwick, through the village and more up towards Scholes before dropping down to the Coronation Tree and getting a rare wind assisted shove along Leeds Road before dropping down to Cock Beck for the last time and up the other side, before hitting the local roads to home.

*19.26 miles* (30.99km ) in *1h 24m* at an average of *13.7mph* with *1,174ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *1.4°C
*
Should I have looped around the block to get 20 miles in? Probably! 
But all in a good ride in glorious sunshine and on dry roads, if only it wasn't so blinking cold. I'm happy enough with that anyway as it's nearly twice as far as I'd planned. Sometimes you just need to ride don't you?
I couldn't believe the number of cyclists out today though - I must have seen around 60 or 70 riders in total which is more than I'd normally see in the middle of summer. Presumably all making the most of the weather before the 'beast from the east' arrives, unless there was some event on I don't know about.

And to end, a map:


----------



## Buck (25 Feb 2018)

I’d promised myself a ride out this weekend and this after I’d got all my chores completed this morning I decided on a short post lunch ride.

I knew from being outside this morn8ng that it was cold, very cold so I layered up and set off.

The cold air on my throat and lungs always makes me raspy and more prone to coughing so I’d got a snood aas a face mask to help. It did a little.

Nothing too exciting in terms of the ride. Out of the village and once past the temporary traffic lights up Piper Wells and onto Haddingley Drag. A rider joined just ahead of me and I was quite happy to sit a length or two behind him as I was still recovering from the climb. He clearly didn’t want that so he was out of the saddle and putting a short distance between us. No problem to me and I just carried on at my pace. When I got level I said “hi” but just got a grunt back so didn’t engage in any more chat and headed on.

The head wind and wind chill were bitter and the turbines were going at a fair old pace in the lovely winter sun. A brief climb up to Royds Moor then back towards home.

I thought I’d push down the main road for a change to avoid the temporary lights from earlier and also see what time I could get on this stretch as I have my legs one last push. All went well until I remembered the temporary lights down here as well and yes, they were at red!

Never mind. Left into the village and home. Cold but nice to be outside on the bike.

11.4 miles and 922 ft of climbing


----------



## delb0y (25 Feb 2018)

A tale of two rides today, but actually hardly a break between them.

This morning I took the Tricross through the lanes to visit my folks at Churchdown. Hadn't ridden this bike since before Christmas and was feeling guilty. Getting back on it after a few months the Tricross felt very high and very narrow. Not sure why it should feel high, but it did. Took a mile or so to get back into the swing of a drop-bar bike. Then the brakes... my goodness! There aren't any! Lord knows how I managed last year's rides down some very steep and often wet hills. Having got used to the discs on the Toughroad this felt so scary. I have 28 mm tyres on the Tricross and when the surface is good they definitely zip along faster than the 50mm tyres on the Giant. The Tricross did feel faster and easier, although the insides of my hands were aching when on the hoods. On the rougher road surfaces it's nowhere near so comfortable. 

Got home and SWMBO mentioned she had a couple of things needed delivering for work... so I volunteered. I swapped to the Toughroad and headed out again, enjoying the more luxurious body positioning and bars - although did notice that the saddle wasn't as comfy as the Brooks I have on the Tricross. Cycled up to Coney Hill for delivery #1, then out to Brockworth for #2. At Brockworth, having made the delivery, I noticed a bit of a track heading up into the woods. Yay! Off I went and then the track became a lane and a very steep one at that. Turns out to be 20% at one point (although luckily not for long) but I just dropped the Toughroad into bottom gear and spun up. Nice. Turns out I was on the Painswick Road, half way up. Now, thinks I, if I cycle all the way up I can then come down Portway. I've been up the devil a few times recently, about time I enjoyed the hill by coming down it. Wow! Must confess I ran out of courage at 42mph and started feathering the brakes - still took a while to slow. Glad I wasn't on the Tricross without any brakes.... I reckon there's a 50 mph to be had on this hill, but I couldn't remember what the run-off was like, whether there were any side roads, farms etc, so today I was sensible. To be honest, I probably always will be. 42 mph is plenty fast enough. The bike definitely felt slower and harder work than the Tricross, but is more comfortable (at least at these short distances) and is much better on hills and rough road surfaces... and braking. 

Still a long way to go on the flat-bar v drops experiment. I think once I get up to 50+ miles the truth will out.

What was most interesting though was how similar the two rides turned out to be and how the percieved difference in speed was actually, almost, not there:

Tricross 19.5 miles 01:38 hours 11.9 average climbing: 1160 feet
Toughroad 19.3 miles 01:41 hours 11.4 average climbing: 1200 feet

Cheers
Derek


----------



## delb0y (25 Feb 2018)

Donger said:


> Just over 30 miles with just under 3,000 feet of climbing today.
> 
> Check this out for a profile! (about the toughest I could have done round here on a 30 miler from home): ..... https://www.strava.com/routes/12085274



Can't believe those hills only add up to 3000 feet, they're some tough climbs! Well done.


----------



## colly (25 Feb 2018)

Planned an early start today. Lights charged, stuff laid out, bike prepped. Looking for a 6am maybe 6.30am off.

So when I was woken with a cup of tea at around 9am.....................................

Anyway I was out for about 10 to 10 and while it was cold in the sunshine it was nowhere near freezing and was a lovely morning.
I went via Moortown and out to Shadwell and from there along Wike Ridge Lane to East Keswick. Drop down to Collingham and across the bridge though Linton.
Instead of going out via Sicklinghall which is what I would usually do I turned right and made for Wetherby and cut off to where Wetherby Station used to be.
Now it's a sheltered car park and access to the cycle tracks that were once railway lines.






I took the left route which took me up to where the lines used to converge.






I took the route to Spofforth which runs pretty much due north. It's a nice 3 or 4 miles of track that's in good condition. On a sunny day it's a quiet and plesant ride.






Sundays though can be busy with walkers, dog walkers and other cyclists. Even so there's no rush so stopping or slowing a few times in no big deal.

So Spofforth arrived and I rode into the town ( well hardly that) and took the road towards Follifoot and Harrogate, which took me past:





















You get the idea. It's old and crumbly. Bit like me I guess.

The photos were taken on a previous ride, hence the leaves on the trees. So back on the bike and I headed for Pannal and unfortunately had to endure a mile or so of the Harrogate by-pass before I swung a left and headed down into Kirby Overblow.
From there it was down to Harewood Bridge and west towards Arthington and then up through Weardley. I stopped just beyond because there were a 'kettle' of kites circling overhead.
Could be 'kettle', could be a 'soar' or even a 'husk'. It seems there is no official collective noun for Red Kites. I like kettle.
Of the eight or so circling I managed to get just one photo. Even that is poor:





Even so it's a nice spot so a couple of views:









The climb up to Eccup Lane catches you out fast if you have been off the bike for a while. Past The New Inn and around the back of Eccup Reservoir and back through Moortown to Oakwood and a local loop to finish off.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/20949894


Just under 34 miles and just under 2300 feet of up.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Feb 2018)

Blue skies, sunshine, only 3C when I set out at 1:30 but I soon warmed up and stopped here to strip off a layer.






Thomas the Rhymer was a 13th century psychotic / seer. No one has seen the queen of the fairies round here since then, but it would appear that she has multiplied and moved south judging by some of the posts on the  beast from the east thread.  As @User9609 pointed out 3C is what we're used to.
We also have to put up with other hazards southern softies aren't used to like coos on the road.




And I even managed to find some snow for the impromptu bike stand photo.






I get the impression there might be some more of this coming.
Glorious day to be out on a bike. 34 miles at 13 mph.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

Similar to @colly , I was due to be up with the lark... 05:15.. all prepped & fettled for an early start, but after a midnight finish from w*rk, it didn't happen this time.
Still, by 07:45, I'd dragged my carcass downstairs for tea and porage and was out just before 09:00.

The plan was to ride into the easterly winds for the first bit, before it got stronger, in the hope for an easier ride back.

The idea kinda worked 

As it was still -2, I stayed on the old main road for the first 5 miles, but was then on minor, un-gritted tarmac, so I eased back a bit as I could see the ice crystals on the road glittering in the sunlight.






Up the hill in Wollaston, I stopped for the obligatory pic at Bell End.






Seems rude to not take a pic hereabouts 
Until now, I seemed to be the only person riding, but within half an hour, there were quite a few around. Maybe, as the sun rose higher, they were coaxed out of hiding? I even saw two brave and hardy souls wearing shorts! One roady & on chap on an MTB. Good luck & chapeau, chaps 






Back home, after a bloomin' nippy ride, in time for a shower and a visit to No.1 daughters to wish her Happy Birthday.

Average temp was -1.5, wind chill added to the fun. Still, quite comfortable in my winter gear, apart from my right big toe. I might have to have it amputated to make life warmer... 

But it was sunny!! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1425050985


----------



## iandg (25 Feb 2018)

Hi all, been doing alot of riding but not much posting due to the current stress I'm going through.

I also came off and bruised my ribs at the end of January and it slowed me down somewhat this month. Managed my 50km challenge ride today. -5C overnight and I was worried about ice so rode the Cross-Check with the studded tyres and kept to main roads - but no ice and a wonderful sunny day

Headed out across the moor to Barvas then continued north reaching Lower Shader at 25km then turned and headed home. Those who've ridden my 300km audax will know Barvas Moor and the last 11 mile back to Stornoway, A long road over barren moorland that gradually climbs (and descends) for about 7 miles. 

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1424954943/embed/4c223b7a41ee6b22bafff16060eed9a6fb89e0b0


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2018)

Finally warm enough for a bicycle ride, just 7 miles, but a great time. I also saw a small group of roadies out practicing their drafting skills.
46F
Winds SW 21,G25
45% relative humidity
30.10 barometer,1021.9 mb
Sunny.


----------



## Jon George (26 Feb 2018)

I went out for a 10 mile loop to Levington Marina (just to say I'd been out for a ride. ) As you'd expect, it was a bit cold. I was wearing all the layers (six) that I have for cycling, with three pairs of gloves (silk, lightweight, and full-winter) and I have to say, I have trouble remembering how ago it was that I got togged up to that degree.

Still, the fresh air did me good.

This at Nacton.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Feb 2018)

Bitterly cold out with snowflakes occasionally blowing round in the wind, but I got layered up and went out for a ride anyway.

I started off with a plan to do a loop via Cressage but ended up changing it to go: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Church Preen crossroads, Kenley, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover Lyth Hil and home.

The layers worked quite well this time and my full winter gloves (an old tatty pair of thinsulate lined gloves inside a pair of long-finger cycling gloves) have had their first outing of the season and possibly not their last as it's supposed to get colder yet.

Little to report really on this ride. The roads were mostly quiet and are dry and dusty at the moment so little to worry about in terms of ice.

30.12 miles at 12.4 mph average.

Not brilliant photos today as it was hard using the phone with my gloves on (and I really didn't want to take them off).





Stopping near Longnor to change my mind about todays route. If you look closely you can just see it is snowing.





Pub stop seems quite tempting. Most rural pubs round here close on a Monday though, which is probably just as well.





By Concord College. I really had trouble getting this pic at all - padded fingers on little buttons doesn't really work.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

Another one here who went out on the bike looking like Bibendum; winter gloves, beanie, four layers up top, two below the waist and two lots of thermal socks under a pair of walking shoes. Nothing special, just an 8 mile loop to Littleport and back, but by 'eck, that wind was cold.  My face went numb, would you believe, despite the fleecy buff.

Still, felt so good to be out; fabby skies at teatime with the low sun and the brooding clouds, and the odd snow flurry spinning around on the easterly and swans heading towards the washes. Met one cyclist coming the other way - a chap in road worker type high vis on a hybrid. I usually see him out at this time of day, and he always waves to me. 

Shame to see the dumped mattress is still there, and someone else has dumped a broken gazebo and a car seat on the opposite side of the road. 

The hedges have been trimmed. Good, normally, but they've cut my favourite stand of filberts right back, so I doubt I'll get any nuts off there this year. 

Needed several hot  to help me thaw out afterwards.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2018)

*Bike selected;* CGR (as I knew there'd be damp/mucky roads, & I might venture onto bridleways)
*Weather;* overcast. rather cold, mainly dry, west wind on the return
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

I had intended heading out towards Aberford/Saxton/Sherburn-in-Elmet, but headed south-west instead
Didn't have a lot of time to do so

It was just a case of down to Winterton Hill (halfway along Normanton bypass), heading up the long-drag to the Welbeck roundabouts
A left turn, at the PineApple, onto Crossley Street

Across to Sharlston Church (St Pauls?), then left alongside Spring Green Garden Centre
(at this point, on a clear day, the view extends to the WindFarm above the Calder Valley (between Wainstalls & Oxenhope)

Across the Doncaster Road (A638), by the _Cock & Crown_
Down to the site of the old Wakefield Police driver training centre & skid-pan (now transferred to Carr Gate, next to jct 41/M1)

Up the climb to Crofton High School, past the (now named) _'Goose & Cowslip_', with its Titus Salt links
Round past _'The Slipper' _(pub, now flats)
I often wonder why this name, was it a reference to the Pit Baths?, but they may have been communal, rather than individual (as in a 'slipper bath')

Round towards Wintersett village, past the_ 'Anglers Retreat'_ pub

A quick nip down to Angers Country Park, & the café there, to see if any of my running club were there (they usually start/finish here on a Sunday)
No-one, but I did have a conversation with a couple, where the lady was riding a Planet-X 'London Road' (to compare it to my CGR)

A retrace of the tyre-tracks, as far as Wintersett, then a right turn onto Back Lane, joining Swine Lane after a couple of miles
Another left headed me over the Wakefield - Doncaster - Kings Cross railway, and past Nostell Brickworks

A right turn onto Doncaster Road, through Wragby, to the roundabout
Left onto Went Lane, back towards Purston Jaglin
Past this memorial
No date recorded





Over the traffic-lighted bridge crossing the Went Beck *(1)*
Joining the road from High Ackwoth

Into Featherstone, then a right at the crossroads
Up through the town centre, with a bumpy level crossing, that I remember from years ago, being almost constantly closed, due to incessant coal trains _merry-go-rounding_ to the Power Stations

Back through the industrial estate/light units, along Green Lane
Across the roundabout on Commonside Lane, towards Old Snydale

Past the Stables, & Snydale Hall* (2)
*
Past the _Cross Keys_
Wednesday 12th November 2014



Back down to the Winterton Hill roundabout, & straight across, towards home
With one divert, to see how the renovated (& messed about with - to my eyes) 'Hanson House' was getting on, I've not really looked, at it from the front since it was sold *(3)*
https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101253748-hanson-house-farm-normanton#.WpRme0x2vIU
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-42051362.html

No date recorded

*



*
From the Grave Yard, of Normanton Parish Church
*




*




*(1)* This is the creation of the River Went by the confluence of a number of smaller streams
It runs through, & the crossing gives the village its name..... WentBridge

*(2)* Many years ago, we almost bought the (divided) converted Coach-House, but the list of work required for a mortage was scary
It still had gas-lights, & the piping!!
Round pin sockets

*(3) *I had a look round it, by 'sweet-talking' the owner, & showing him a HSMO publication that featured it, not long after we moved here
(that was when I took the 'before' pictures)


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

Wrapped up well, and fuelled by porage, I set out for a circuit of the town on my CX once the early morning chill had passed and had warmed up to about 0c.
Using the Washlands path to save riding on tarmac, I was happy to see a few other riders and joggers out to enjoy the sunny morning. As yesterday, I saw a few folks wearing shorts... My knees really, I mean _really,_ wouldn't like that 






With Northampton being famous for shoe making, I stopped to put the boot in. These particular boots are on Ambush Street. No idea why though.

On through Kings Heath, I picked up the Brampton Valley Way, Sustrans Route 6, to get to Pitsford Res via Merry Tom Lane.






The puddles were a bit crunchy along there, and around the Res. Still, it is February after all..






Nice out though 






Not needing proper sustenance on a shortish ride, I eschewed the wedges, and thought an Ice Cream was in order. 
Lemon Crunch, to be exact, with a bonus Flake! 
Washed down with a nice black coffee.

Not being sure which road to take home, I decided on half a circuit of the res and then roads, up the hill to Holcot then Sywell and the the old A4500 for the last mile.

A refreshing 25 miles, in zero degrees, with a darned nippy wind dropping the temperature a bit more.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1426871409


----------



## Jon George (26 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 397574



Ice cream? I like your style!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

Jon George said:


> Ice cream? I like your style!


Luckily, it didn't melt!


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Luckily, it didn't melt!



Reckon you'd have needed a hammer and chisel to eat that...


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Reckon you'd have needed a hammer and chisel to eat that...


It's actually better than have it dribble down your sleeve in the summer!


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> It's actually better than have it dribble down your sleeve in the summer!



Then you ain't eating it fast enough!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2018)

Day off work and 20 miles short of the strava monthly distance challenge a ride was called for . Woke to light snow nothing settling waited for a break and went for it . Newtown Linford and on to Polly Botts lane climb which used to be regular climb of mine but hadn't done for a while . Halfway up I remembered why  just on to steep bit it starts to snow then came across and icy patch didn't fancy ride over it so a 5 yard walk then have to start on the hill . Round the back of Markfield to Thorton down and up past the reservoir . Ratby ,Groby back to Anstey with a few loops to make the distance . Home with a monthly target 1km above the required amount  and with a day to spare, last month I needed the last day . Had about every weather condition you could get from glorious sunshine to full on blizzard all with a bitter wind almost perfect conditions . Glad the miles are in the bank because according to the forecasters snowmegedon is coming


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2018)

Feel a wee bit guilty posting this as the weather so bad at home 
Took my hired Norco Sasquatch out for it’s first spin this morning 
Time flies as they say, away for 2 and a half hours. Paths were too busy so went way off-road and had great fun. Maybe overdid it a bit for the first ride though, feel a little  will need a lie down


----------



## Jon George (27 Feb 2018)

Same route as yesterday. (Just to say I did it. )
Put the studded tyres on Patsy #3 The Hybrid and rediscovered the joys of independent steering whenever she felt like. Great fun.

This near Levington


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Feb 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 397692
> View attachment 397691
> View attachment 397691
> Feel a wee bit guilty posting this as the weather so bad at home
> ...


Great view @Mrs M. Where is it?


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Great view @Mrs M. Where is it?


I think it's just outside Aberdeen  or possible the Canary islands both look the same at this time of year


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Great view @Mrs M. Where is it?


It’s near the lighthouse beside Faro Park in Playa Blanca


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2018)

In a vague act of complacent incompetence I left my half century challenge ride until this week which turned out to be a bigger act of incompetence than usual when I woke up to a few inches of snow.

My early morning dog walk reconnoitre told me all the minor roads were quite snowy and slippy and the main roads full of slush at the sides which put the road bike out and the Wirral Way was quite deep in a few spots which might have made for tough going on 38mm tyres of the Marin so I decided to do it on my FF29'er, mostly off road and minor roads. As it turned out by the time I set off to go, the sun had come out and changed road and trail conditions but it was too late I was already committed.

So off down the Wirral Way and across Burton Marshes, up to Capenhurst and then back down to re-join the Wirral Way for a 55K total.















The last 10 miles saw snow showers and the temperature drop to -2 with the wind getting up and me getting quite cold despite the cafe stop. So I was quite glad to reach the end.

35 miles is the most I've ever done on the 29er, must get a better saddle if I plan to do that again!


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Feb 2018)

I woke this morning planning to ride to Windsor Great Park on the trike to see the wintery landscape. Once again I have been thwarted, this time by my lads school closing. So while he built a snowman I had a quick 2 mile pootle on the trike over to Great Fosters and back. Discovering handbrake turns on the trike brought out my inner child
A fun little ride, and glad I was on 3 wheels.
















It was a little chilly


----------



## 13 rider (28 Feb 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I woke this morning planning to ride to Windsor Great Park on the trike to see the wintery landscape. Once again I have been thwarted, this time by my lads school closing. So while he built a snowman I had a quick 2 mile pootle on the trike over to Great Fosters and back. Discovering handbrake turns on the trike brought out my inner child
> A fun little ride, and glad I was on 3 wheels.
> View attachment 397815
> 
> ...


Less worries about ice on a trike


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Less worries about ice on a trike


Absolutely. No chance of me going out on any of the upwrongs today, I was suffering enough wheelspin and locking up the front wheels on the trike.


----------



## Donger (28 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5164675, member: 9609"]with snowy roads forecast for the rest of the week I thought I must make an effort and get a few miles in. It looks like a spring day but it was cold, +1 when I set of and -2 when I got back 5 hours later. [/QUOTE]

..... And still no bloomin' bar tape! You must have spectactularly good gloves.


----------



## Jon George (1 Mar 2018)

Veni, vidi, vici!


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Mar 2018)

-3°C in the garage.

1hr, maximal intervals. I was not cold(!)


----------



## Stonechat (2 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> -3°C in the garage.
> 
> 1hr, maximal intervals. I was not cold(!)


Well my wattbike Atom is indoors
There must have been a period when you were fighting to get warm before the cold set in
I continue my indooor sessions 5-6 times a week


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Mar 2018)

Stonechat said:


> Well my wattbike Atom is indoors
> There must have been a period when you were fighting to get warm before the cold set in
> I continue my indooor sessions 5-6 times a week



Briefly. I started disrobing after five minutes of warm up, dripping sweat in ten


----------



## Roadhump (2 Mar 2018)

As I cycled through snowmageddon yesterday, I smugly thought, "I beat the Beast from the East" In reality, it wasn't nearly as bad as I expected.

I had to go to work, at a school 3 miles away, usually I would use my Sirrus for this, but it is currently laid up with catastrophic front chainring failure, so I took the Rockhopper instead, which given the weather, was probably quite a useful coincidence due to the big fat, knobbly tyres rather than the 28 mm Sirrus ones. My wife urged me to throw the bike in the car, but I reasoned that if things got too bad, I could always walk what was left of 3 the miles each way.

With 7 layers on, and 2 pairs of gloves, I set off and the only problem was it was a bit blustery, but nothing like as cruel as the BBC website said it would be. It had still snowed though, and that put paid to working outside, so we had to go home early. Having not been out since Sunday I was itching for a ride, and the conditions would make the local Coastal Woodland nature reserve route a bit more interesting than usual, so I nipped down the Formby Bypass and into Freshfield, past the really posh houses and along the path by Freshfield station, then up to Fisherman's Path. This takes you across the railway into Formby golf course, and sadly is a place several people have been killed, some by taking their own life, and others because the trains appear suddenly and apparently their sound doesn't emerge until they are very close.

The "Cyclists Dismount" sign amuses me slightly, I mean, what choice do you have?










Looking across the golf course to the club house:






Into the nature reserve trail - there was a good mix of dry track where it was covered by the trees and ice and snow covered track where there wasn't any tree cover, some of the exposed track didn't have any snow. It made it interesting as some snow was still soft, but some had compacted into ice, generally the big tyres coped well, but in a couple of places it was necessary to exercise a bit of caution to avoid skidding, and some of the track has been damaged by HGVs that have been moving felled trees from there lately, so there were a few frozen ridges to be aware of as well.






My Rockhopper, which I have had since January 1998 - gets the key of the door next year











Onto the Coast Road at Ainsdale - below is a view towards Ainsdale Beach. You turn right just down there to get on the Coast Road to Southport. It has a cycle track all the way along, which is fine for an MTB or hybrid, but a bit bumpy on a road bike, but personally, I wouldn't use the road there, it's a long, narrow, straight, fast road and wouldn't be much fun on 2 wheels.






It was only 10 miles all round, it got a bit tough along the Coast Road as heading north east meant the easterly wind was holding me back a bit, and I was a carrying a heavy back pack full of hi viz jackets, various tools and paper work, as well as my uneaten butties, and unopened flak full of hot tea, which I had for my lunch when I got in.

Quite daunting conditions everywhere at the moment, and here we seem to have got off relatively lightly compared with elsewhere, but still a very cold period and a cruel wind, but glad I didn't succumb to temptation and take the car, it was quite exhilarating being out there yesterday.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2018)

Out for a bit of a jolly in the snow this morning. There were reports of travel problems all over the place so I went to see what it was really like.

The bike already had the snow stud tyres fitted after a bit of forward planning last night, but they struggled in the conditions today, particularly where the snow and grit mix had been churned up by cars and where there were drifts across the road, to the extent I needed to get off and push in a few places.

I headed up Lyth Hill knowing that it's always a bit deeper up there but today was quite picturesque with the drifts. Part way up I encountered a stuck car. A couple of householders had already come out to help and I joined them in pushing the vehicle and turning it round so the driver could head back home.

I did think about riding over to Condover as well but my way was blocked on the hill and I could see that there were problems down at Hunger Hill where a number of lorries are stuck, suggesting it might be a lot more trouble than it's worth this time.

I took a slightly convoluted route back which again was tricky in the conditions.

Just 4.1 miles today at a glacial 5.8 mph average. I feel for those who _have _to travel today.





Not too bad as I start climbing Lyth Hill..........






........ but a bit different further up. This taken just after pushing the stuck car.





Nicely sculpted by the wind.





Not snowing but lots of snow blowing round.





Made it to the first view point.





No access today.





This is as far as I'm going to get this time. From what I can see, the road is completely clogged by 5 foot drifts further along.





View from the hill. It doesn't come out in the photo but there is a line of stuck traffic on the A49 down there.





And back again. Makes the street look nice.

Edit to add: A link to the Shropshire Star story which has pics showing the conditions on the A49. Just as well I didn't try to go down there.


----------



## Vantage (2 Mar 2018)

Not today admittedly, but I got the bike out Tuesday.
I'd planned on meeting up with GetActive Bolton. They organize rides of an hour or 2 with a cafe stop for new/returning cyclists at a gentle pace.
I've almost lost the will to ride due to this f***ing stroke sapping all my strength and energy away but at the same time, I need to get out of this bloody house sometimes.
Sooooooo, I spoke to the ride leader on Monday just before I went to see the diabetic nurse as they meet at the diabetic cntre. Luckily not too far away for me.
Got all my gear on, snow tyres fitted and set off with 15 minutes to spare. I got there 2 mins before they were due to meet up. No one there. Gah! Bloody weather!
I figured as I was already out I might aswell go for a pootle.
I decided to go through Queens Park and along the Middlebrook Trail towards Horwich. Most of it was covered in a still fluffy coating of snow and the tyres were doing a brill job of keeping me upright at the cost of dragging like a snow plough. It was nice being the only one stupid enough to be out cycling in this weather. Very peaceful.
By the time I reached Lostock, my legs had given up and I had to dismount and walk up the barely 8% hill to Chorley New Road.
I decided to cycle along the footpath going up Victoria Road as close passes are often here and I was going so slow that the bike was wobbling all over the place. However, drivers seemed to be behaving themselves as the trip to Boot Lane and home was incident free and quite pleasant.
Luckily, Erin is now making her own way to school and back these days so I was able to rest when I got in. Erin made me a mug of tea when she got in 
8 miles today.


----------



## gavgav (2 Mar 2018)

There has been serious damage up at the site that our caravan is situated at, in North Wales, caused by 90mph winds last night. Luckily, from what we’ve been told, the only damage we’ve had is our TV aerial blown down, but many others have lost rooves and other more substantial damage.

Supposed to be opening it up again in 2 weeks time, but that looks in doubt now. Depends on whether the site delays the re-opening. I think we will need a trip up there, once the weather has cleared a bit, to satisfy ourselves that there isn’t any other damage to ours.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Mar 2018)

After another busy night shift I woke at 1230 and thought about taking the trike out again. Horrible freezing sleety snow whilst walking the dogs nearly put me off, but suitably togged up in wet weather gear I set off in the worsening snow. 
Actually turned out to be a very enjoyable ride. Very little traffic about, and the cars I came across all passed me very well indeed with plenty of space, much appreciated given the roads are starting to go to horrible black slush.
Arrived at Windsor Great Park to find it closed for filming, but none of the wardens seemed fussed about me going in for a little pedal around. stopped for some photo's and discovered that you can get stuck, 1 wheel drive from a standstill on a hill in fresh snow left me shuffling the trike along to get started. Some very nice scenery today, wonderfully unspoilt by the usual droves of dog walkers and runners.










Back home after 10 miles. Had to brush an awful lot of snow off the trike, it's going to need a good clean when I'm next off work. Glad I wore my wet weather trousers as the snow pooled in my lap and melted, that may have taken some of the fun out of the ride....


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2018)

Rides have been thin on the ground last month but today is the day 
It's actually quite mild, a slight breeze that was colder but I didn' know that till I was out and found myself with too many layers.
Anyway, just an hour, country track riding, slipping, sliding and walking .
Less than 6 miles, felt like 3 times that.













Probably wrecked the bike....home to home made potato, smoked bacon and onion soup.


----------



## gbb (3 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> Not today admittedly, but I got the bike out Tuesday.
> I'd planned on meeting up with GetActive Bolton. They organize rides of an hour or 2 with a cafe stop for new/returning cyclists at a gentle pace.
> I've almost lost the will to ride due to this f***ing stroke sapping all my strength and energy away but at the same time, I need to get out of this bloody house sometimes.
> Sooooooo, I spoke to the ride leader on Monday just before I went to see the diabetic nurse as they meet at the diabetic cntre. Luckily not too far away for me.
> ...


Respect to you


----------



## Donger (3 Mar 2018)

*No ride for me today* ... or for a couple of days to come, by the looks of it. With only a road bike to go out on, I'm not about to head off down Elmore Lane any time soon:





I did nip out on foot (wearing some of my cycling base layers under my clothes) to catch a glimpse of what was predicted to be a four star Severn Bore at Stonebench. The landowner kindly let a few of us(along with a BBC local radio reporter) onto his land to get a view from the top of his slipway. The bore itself wasn't up to its billing, but it is always nice to find a new viewing point, and I'd cycled past this field hundreds of times, I'd never even known there was a slipway in it. The wave reached about a yard from our feet!




Some enterprising locals had set up a stall selling hot bacon sandwiches with the proceeds going to SARA (the Severn Area Rescue Association), but there was a very small turnout today .. a couple of cars, twenty or so pedestrians from Quedgeley and absolutely no cyclists.




I shall be trying to follow the bore again by bike later in the year, seeing if I can catch the same wave five times. There was no chance of that today as the lanes are all full of compacted snow and ice. This was Elmore Lane today:




The canal bridge was the only bit of road that was almost clear, and even that was slippy and icy.




Can't wait for this all to melt, however nice it looks. I want to get back out on my bike.
_Donger._


----------



## galaxy (3 Mar 2018)

Thought I’d clear the lane today


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2018)

Well after a quick call from Wilf this morning asking if I would accompany him for a few miles this morning and take a few pictures of him I could hardly refuse . 






I met up with Wilf at the bottom of our road and of we set .

At first I felt a bit chilled but once we got going it was ok and Wilf was down to his shorts . 






With the flat section of Hardwater done it was time for the climb up past all the posh house's .






Surprisingly we both managed the climb without resorting to getting of and walking . 






We headed for our preferred cake stop and we were met by a very apologetic manageress who had been late in and hadn't had time to get a cake done . 








After a warming cuppa it was time to head home and try and bag a few more worthy pictures . All in all it was a nice bit of gentle exercise for the pair of us .


----------



## delb0y (3 Mar 2018)

The snow has actually vanished quite quickly here, but it's just a slushy horrible mess out there now. So no ride this weekend. Here's one from yesterday afternoon of Sustrans Routes 41 and 45.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Well after a quick call from Wilf this morning asking if I would accompany him for a few miles this morning and take a few pictures of him I could hardly refuse .
> 
> View attachment 398336
> 
> ...



Looking at Wilf, I reckon he gobbled the cake before you had a chance


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Mar 2018)

After a walk this morning I couldn't resist jumping on my mountain bike and going for a quick spin. The fields had nicely frozen ruts, and I was bouncing like crazy... I couldn't be bothered to let any air out of the tyres. There were a few sketchy bits where I nearly ricocheted into the ditch.

It was -2°c and the fog was dropping 




I carried on to Caldecote and joined another bridleway, chasing Fieldfare as I went. In Bourn I joined the road and headed up toward Cambourn.
Then I joined another bridleway by the water tower. I've ridden this one in both directions, but today I lost the path and the snow was deeper here, about 7"...... and I got lost! Eventually I worked my way back around and came back via the roads.









Just about 12 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1433801196


----------



## Mrs M (3 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> Not today admittedly, but I got the bike out Tuesday.
> I'd planned on meeting up with GetActive Bolton. They organize rides of an hour or 2 with a cafe stop for new/returning cyclists at a gentle pace.
> I've almost lost the will to ride due to this f***ing stroke sapping all my strength and energy away but at the same time, I need to get out of this bloody house sometimes.
> Sooooooo, I spoke to the ride leader on Monday just before I went to see the diabetic nurse as they meet at the diabetic cntre. Luckily not too far away for me.
> ...


Well done to you  (and wee Erin for getting to school and making tea)


----------



## Mrs M (3 Mar 2018)

I was abandoned today  as Mr M and his brother were away golfing 
Bit rainy first thing so footered around for a while, toddled along to the local cafe for lunch, then some shopping.
Brightened up so did the laundry  then had a wee swim.
The boys were just arriving back when I was setting off for an early evening ride.
Tried a slightly different route but as always ended up stopping to admire, smell and listen to the sea. Find it so relaxing 
Some wee pics of the views and my new friend “Mr Arbuckle” (the fat bike)  I love it


----------



## 13 rider (3 Mar 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 398389
> View attachment 398388
> View attachment 398387
> I was abandoned today  as Mr M and his brother were away golfing
> ...


You seemed to have picked a good week to go abroad here


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2018)

The road conditions were a little better today so I've ventured out to do a variation of my Acton Burnell loop.

I started off heading up Lyth Hill again. The drifts are still there at the sides of the road but, having been ploughed and gritted, the road is pretty clear up to the first viewpoint which was full of parked cars and the adjacent field was busy with people tobogganing.

The road where I gave up yesterday is still completely impassable to cars but enough people had clambered over the drifts to form a compacted path which I partly pushed and partly rode over to get down to Little Lyth where a plough had been through as far as the main road. The A49 is completely clear now but the remnants of 6 foot drifts are still there to see, so no wonder those lorries got stuck.

I carried on with care to Condover then on to Great Ryton where I found my first properly unrideable bit of road. I could have walked it but looking across the fields, noticed that vehicles were moving on the other access to the village so went round to that instead.

Getting into the village was easy enough from this side but it hadn't been cleared quite as much out the other side and I found going very tricky in the compacted but slushy snow. Riding down the middle of the road seemed better until I hit a snow drift and the bike suddenly came to a dead stop and stayed upright when I dismounted. Further on it got even more tricky and the tyres could not cope at all, so I ended up pushing again for a while.

I was pleased to get to Longnor where the road had been cleared and gritted and I was fairly confident of the road being clear the rest of the way back. The wind is still quite strong and being icy I made slow progress against it. The route was quite picuresque with sculpted snow blown through the hedges much of the way and the remains of bigger drifts that the ploughs had cut through.

The Cantlop to Condover road hadn't been gritted but enough traffic had been along it for it to be mostly clear, then after Condover I found the remains of some quite big drifts. The reports on the radio yesterday hadn't been exaggerating and this section from the village to the A49 is still reduced to one lane most of the way with a channel cut through by the snowploughs.

I found the A49 really quiet - only one car overtook me while on there and three came the opposite way. I think people are either out sledging or staying home in the warm.

19.1 miles today at 9.8 mph average. A bit slower than I'm used to on this route and I feel like I've ridden about 50 miles rather than under 20.





Drifts still there on Lyth Hill Road but the lane is much clearer and easier to ride.





Following the compacted path over the drifts that stopped me yesterday.





Path cut by the snowplough at Little Lyth.





Wintery countryside at Great Ryton.





A bit easier after Longnor.





Acton Burnell.





Condover.





The main road from Condover to the A49 reduced to 1 lane in places.


----------



## gavgav (3 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The road conditions were a little better today so I've ventured out to do a variation of my Acton Burnell loop.
> 
> I started off heading up Lyth Hill again. The drifts are still there at the sides of the road but, having been ploughed and gritted, the road is pretty clear up to the first viewpoint which was full of parked cars and the adjacent field was busy with people tobogganing.
> 
> ...



Fair play for getting out, not a chance I’m venturing out until it warms up!!


----------



## Jenkins (3 Mar 2018)

Today was the first day where the temperature has been above zero this week and, after four days of commuting (Wednesday was booked off work some time ago), I took the oppportunity to have a slow ride into town to get a little bit of shopping and to see what state the lanes were in. Thanks to the thaw and volume of trafffic, the roads were all passable but with snow banks all around - unfortunately they were all that dull brown colour from salt/grit/road dirt having been thrown up by the traffic. Not pretty, but a nice way to get a metric 50 in.




https://www.strava.com/activities/1434288345


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2018)

After finishing w*rk at midnightish, I thought that a ride might be nice once I’d managed to drive home!

Laughing in the face of Emma, I set out......






The roads were too slippery to ride safely, so I was hoping to use my shortcut past Court Farm. As if!






Nope.... totally unrideable!! 






Back home on just under 2 miles. Cold.
Still, it seemed like a good idea at the time 
When I d/l the vid, I might just post it..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5170977, member: 9609"]its just wonderful to know I,m not the only loon out there.

*and BTW - your drifts look better than mine*  * i'm feeling a bit out-done*[/QUOTE]They are quite impressive. I'm pretty sure we haven't had conditions like this locally since the '80s.

South Wales and the West Country has had it much worse than us though from what I hear. Lots of places still completely cut off.


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5170987, member: 9609"]I was waste deep in places [/QUOTE]
A bit nervous, were you?


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> They are quite impressive. I'm pretty sure we haven't had conditions like this locally since the '80s.
> 
> South Wales and the West Country has had it much worse than us though from what I hear. Lots of places still completely cut off.


You know it's bad when there's snow in Dorset!


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Mar 2018)

In late October I bought a pot of paint to do the downstairs loo.... well, you know how it is. It sat patiently in the garage until this morning. Mrs Dave went off to London (the knitting and crochet show....) so I set to it. Tiny room, more cutting in than a mansion! At the end of the first coat my resolve nearly broke, but I manfully struggled through the less difficult 2nd coat then I got changed into some lovely Lycra, but not too much of it for a change.
There were a few melting snowmen on the football pitch and the odd tiny patch of white, but other than that there wasn't too much evidence of yesterday's winter wonderland.
Up to Caldecote and then Kingston. Between Great and Little Eversden there was evidence of the snow-





Nicely parked sir!

Over the A603 and a wave from Jenny from finance as she drove by. In to Harlton then on to Comberton. 100 yds on the A603 and I made a car slow down a tiny bit so he sounded his horn and shouted abuse, I gave him a special wave. Tit.

Fieldfare everywhere still, but not too many other birds about today.

14.5 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1436000440

Upon looking in the loo it was apparent that a third coat was needed. It's done and drying, I reckon a 4th coat might be in order. I shouldn't buy this cheap paint!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Mar 2018)

Illness coupled with very cold weather and then getting snowed in meant I hadn't been out all week. A rapid thaw was dispatching the snow. The bug was still in attendance tho' albeit not as horrid as earlier in the week. I let some rain sweep over and took my last chance this week to get that weekly mileage off zero. Initially I felt I should stick to gritted roads so headed over the commons and down to Staunton. That leg had something of a slight headwind so it felt good to turn to ride over Corse Lawn and on through Longdon. Traffic from Upton can be quite horrid so I decided to try the lanes. A bit of snow in the shadows by The Hyde got me wondering but I needn't have worried as the rest of the lanes were free. Nice to get some long awaited fresh air although the bug may have been stirred up again. Time will tell. 31 smiles and - I saw a barn owl


----------



## arranandy (4 Mar 2018)

Lovely ride today over here in the Netherlands, there has been next to nothing on the snow front just sub-zero temperatures and a biting east wind. However today the wind has gone round to a more southerly direction and the temperature was to go up to 8-9C.
Unfortunately my road bike is undergoing a re-build at the moment so it was time for the CX bike to hit the road.
Planned to do 60-70km but it was such a nice morning I ended up doing 107km. 

My steed for today's ride












Cannondale CAADX



__ arranandy
__ 4 Mar 2018





Ice on the Schelde-Rhin canal












Ice on the Schelde-Rhin canal



__ arranandy
__ 4 Mar 2018






Today's ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/1435819564


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2018)

To The Cat and back on Patsy #3 The Hybrid - about 3 miles in total. 

Raced a couple of kids on the way there and blew them away. I may have heard the comment 'Grandad' yelled, but hey, they weren't ever catching me up, so who cares?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2018)

Much warmer today, but still not quite ready to wear shorts!
Still, with the thaw supposed to be starting, I decided to head for Pitsford Res for a circuit. It was quite hard going in places, with the front wheel making its own choice of direction most of the time 






I spun out on one bend and ended up in a drift 







Onwards round the Res, it was thawing well, but still slippery and deep in places. I only saw one other chap on an MTB, but said hello to a couple of Roadies in the Willow Tree cafe when I stopped there.






Blackcurrant Ice Cream and wedges for lunch.. Rude not to, eh?! 

On the way home, I used Spectacle Lane, hoping that it was passable.








Nope. I pushed and carried the bike for some of it. The 4x4 folks had been out 'playing'and had churned it into lumpy ruts. Or is it rutty lumps?

Still, the 2 fellas in a big tyred 4x4 were stuck, and waiting to be extricated from one particularly large drift seemed friendly enough when I offered them a tow 

Back home on tarmac for the last 4 or 5 miles through Moulton village.

A fun ride, just over 16 miles, in above freezing temperatures for the first time in a while, and with lovely clean tyres from riding through the snow

https://www.strava.com/activities/1435809394


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2018)

The thaw is well under way so I changed back to the normal Marathons for todays ride. I was also back to fingerless gloves and only a couple of fleeces rather than the four I had on last time out.

Once again I went over Lyth Hill and down to Condover but this time headed for Cross Houses, Atcham and Upton Magna before turning towards Shrewsbury and into The Quarry.

There is still plenty of snow where the bigger drifts have been but a lot has gone with the result that the roads are wet and muddy in a lot of places. There are a few pools across the road but nothing worse than that at the moment.

Past Cross Houses, there is very little snow left on the ground and when I detoured through Attingham Park almost the only signs of it were in the ha-ha. There was a bit more though around Upton Magna and Uffington. I avoided the muddy path by taking to the road but it wasn't particularly pleasurable with a close pass from a marked police car  and another vehicle that gave me loads of rood but forced the car coming the other way to a stop....... this is getting a bit too common for my liking.

In Shrewsbury the river is low at the moment so there was no problem using the towpath. That might be different in a few days whenthe melt-water from Wales works its way down.

I had a little girl try to race me along Victoria Avenue and I found that someone has put a woolly hat on Hercules.

Roman Road was quiet so I stayed on the road rather than rattle my way along the cycle path. Much faster and more comfortable.

22.3 miles this time at 12.7 mph average. It feels so fast after the last few rides.





Water instead of snow.





Lane to Little Lyth is still blocked. While clambering over my foot sank through the snow into a big pool of water underneath. Yuk!





Going green again quite quickly.





Dithery pedestrian in Attingham Park.





The ha-ha at Attingham is still full of snow - about all that's left in the park.





Upton Magna.
Zoe Ball is supposed to be stopping in the village on her Sport Relief charity ride tomorrow.





On the old canal path near Uffington.





Like the hat Hercules!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Mar 2018)

Rain was forecast for later so I togged up and headed out. After yesterday's wee tester my legs noticed. But not long after they were happy again. The wind out over the common was not easy to push so I headed for the hedges and Castlemorton. Crossing Longdon Marsh also had some wind hindrance but I made it across and more hedges for The Rampings. On the top at Bushley Green I caught that wind again but I was soon dropping off for The Mythe. Now some assistance was apparent as I headed north through Twyning and then west from Strensham. The road works at Upton held me up. It's not obvious what is happening except that the road may be wider. Bad news as it's a bit of a race track anyway at times. I took my standard run back by Brotheridge Green. A few spots of rain began to gather support so that it was getting a tad damp as I rolled up my driveway. Having put the bike away the rain came on properly so thankfully I'd made it back in the nick of time. 35 smiles


----------



## Fonze (5 Mar 2018)

Lovely day today, calm 27km in cruise mode ..
Then came home to a my good lady making me a lemon and raspberry flapjack ..


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Mar 2018)

Having been called into work over the weekend I figured I'd get a quick ride in this morning before work again tonight. Nothing fancy, the usual amble up to Windsor Great Park. I did vary the route a tad and went via the Wentworth estate, a very pleasant route before the ball whackers get out. 
Ended up doing 32 miles, so thats the metric half ride for the month.


----------



## Vantage (5 Mar 2018)

Well I actually made it! With minutes to spare, I arrived at the diabetic centre car park to ride with www.getactivebolton.co.uk
There was probably in excess of 20 other newbie, returning and regular cyclists all chatting and waiting to set off on our epic adventure. Paid my 2 quid and we set off at 10am.
A short downhill before turning off the road and into Queens Park. Most of the group stayed on the tarmac up the hill, past the bridge and down the other side but myself and one or two other smartarses took the more scenic and much flatter gravel path beside the river to emerge the other side much less exhausted. It pays to know the area 
A short section of motorist dodging followed before nipping through the Gilnow estate, walking through the tunnel under the railway (glass minefield) and onto the Middlebrook Trail.
We passed the 3 high rise towers where I used to live at a steady sub 10mph and in front of me was a line of bright dayglo yellow jackets as far as the eye could see and lots of cheery banter between the various folk attending. Maybe the various cycle clubs in Bolton could learn a thing or two from these people. The simple pleasure of riding a bike and not racing from one strava segment to the next like complete nobs was attracting loads of normal people. This riding style was seemingly having a positive effect on how non cyclists saw us too. We passed maybe 5 or 6 dog walkers, all of whom stood to one side with their doggies to let all 22 of us idle past. All had a smile on their face. All greeted us as we did them. One of the regulars had a comedy horn tucked in his jacket which when tooted, had a little girl and her brother in stitches. A big thumbs up from their mum and grandma. It's the little things that make life that bit more fun 
At the end of the trail we had a short road journey before entering the Regent Golf Course and onto a smooth winding tarmac bridleway. As per effing usual, I could feel my blood sugar levels dropping now and the legs were struggling to power the Dawes up the inclines. I used to ride this route quite regularly so I knew I wasn't far from our Tesco cafe destination and just plodded on.
The thought of sitting with 22 complete strangers, most of whom seemed to know each other and trying to fit in wasn't a situation I was willing to test my anxiety levels on. So I opted to stay outside with the ride leader and the bloke who stayed at the back to watch for stragglers. Well someone has to help keep an eye on the bikes don't they? 
Wrapping my gums around a Mars Bar I did my best to engage in conversation with these gentlemen and the leader told me about some of the other rides they did which included longer 20+ mile rides during the warmer months. That's something I can aim for
Not sure how, maybe it was the cold, but somehow 4 of us ended up discussing the outside toilets that as children they and my great grandparents had. I rember using it. I remember it being bloody cold. 
The ride home was in reverse although a little colder and now wetter thanks to a drizzle and was almost identical to the outbound journey except for my excursion through the woods next to the river. Rather than the gravel path, I took the other narrower slightly muddier route. This got me thinking. My old Schwalbe Landcruisers very rarely lost traction in mud. Today, my newer models with the thicker central ridge did. Twice. What gives Schwalbe? You've made perfectly good tyres more crap. Duh!
Back home for 12.30 and fell asleep on the couch having done 15 miles. That's the most since the stroke. I'm planning on being out with them tomorrow and Wednesday too


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

Snow all gone here, so went for a bit of a bimble at tea time after a week and a half of no cycling. Felt good to get out, despite the head cold. 

Nothing special, just my basic eight mile loop to Littleport and back, via Downham Common and Black Bank. Horrible little cross headwind on the way out, but made for a much nicer ride on the homeward leg. Still, it was much milder than it's been, so no need to go out resembling Bibendum this time.

Didn't see the chap on the hybrid today.

The many mattress is still there dangling in the verge, and it has been joined by a whole load of plastic waste spread far and wide - probably the contents of someone's recycling bin. 

Saw a lovely big heron on the way home too.

And I beat the rain by about 20 minutes.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2018)

Took a ride out to Creswell Crags today, previously home to cavemen, hippos, lions and hyenas. A few thousand years ago.

A total of 29.6 km (18.42 miles) and 326m (1069 feet) of elevation.

Still some snow about at the side of the roads.

View media item 10430
Melting snow causes puddles though.

View media item 10429This particular puddle was 6” deep. Managed to get by on a slip of verge, but did get wet feet in the snow. Twice, as I returned the same way. 

At the Crags were two horse riders and two groups of school children. The kids all had hi-vis and hard hats as they were being taken into the caves on a guided tour. 

An enjoyable ride. Just got home as the rain began to fall.


----------



## Old jon (6 Mar 2018)

Social obstructions, anti social health, and straightforward garbage weather might all be used as excuses for the terribly tiny amount of riding I have managed this year so far. Ah well. I wheeled out a clean and shiny fixed for a ride this morning. Twenty three and a half miles later it was still a fixed but the other two had gone missing in the weather somewhere . . .

Being totally undecided about a route, follow the main road to Jack Lane and wander gently through Holbeck. Having one gear only, flatter country seemed an idea. Through Hunslet then, with the rise to John o’Gaunts to warm up legs and lungs. It did feel cold though. Woodlesford, then turn left for Swillington. The two climbs made it obvious the legs and lungs still needed warming, and the ride up to the end of Garforth Main Street from the roundabout was still a slog. I turned left at the lights there, onto Barwick Road.



Once in Barwick, turn left by the New Inn and ride along, in pleasant conditions, to Scholes. Pleasant conditions? Aye, on and off all ride long, the thing between me ears kept presenting different views about the ride. Barwick to Scholes is not a bad road, but a dim and drizzly March morning does not make it pleasant, really. Good for riding along, yes. So, the A 64 in quiet mode is next for a few yards until the right turn onto Thorner Lane, and follow that to Skeltons Lane. Halfway along there was an odd collection of buildings, Bramley Gardens I think. Never been sure of the use made of them until now, they are being used for demolition practice today. One more of life’s little mysteries. The rest of the ride is the usual descent of Boot Hill, trying to beat 28 mph on the fixed. Not today. Past the clock at Oakwood and through Leeds edge of centre on my way home again. The drizzle was increasing and I was happy to see home once more, to start the process of thawing out again. I need more practice.

A map of a short ride


----------



## Donger (6 Mar 2018)

What to do while your car is being M.O.T'd? I had just the idea today. Left the car at the main dealers in Cheltenham, and headed off along the edge of the Cotswolds for a touristy bike ride. First up, the long drag up Cleeve Hill:




Most of the snow has gone now, leaving only the odd stripe of snow in the shadows and crevices ... and the odd random little side road. This one had a "Road Closed" sign that drew me in like a moth to a lightbulb:




I can't begin to complete with @User9609 , but I did manage a "bike in the snow" shot of my own:




After a bit of B road past Postlip Hall, I soon found myself in the lovely town of Winchcombe, but no photos as it was ruined today by HGV traffic and roadworks. Carried on through to Stanton and Stanway for a bit of picturesque sightseeing. This is Stanway House:




The little lane to Stanton was still quite snowy in places, and a joy to ride, with only one vehicle encountered in over a mile:




Stanton is one of my favourite small villages in the Cotswolds:




Eventually found my way to Broadway in Worcesterhire ... another of the jewels of the Cotswolds. I rode all the way to the top end of the village, where I joined a local dog walker in watching (and listening to) a woodpecker, giving it all he'd got at the top of an old oak tree.




I had already decided that was to be my turning point, when my phone rang, and it was the garage, saying my car had sailed through its M.O.T. and would be ready to collect in an hour. Turned tail and re-traced my steps through Broadway, Winchcombe and Cleeve Hill. I didn't do any of the little lanes on the way back, as I was hoping to collect the car and be able to get to the shops with Mrs D this afternoon. While slogging my way back up the longer (but less steep) way back up Cleeve Hill from Winchcombe, a van hooted and pulled over on the opposite side of the road and someone shouted "Donger!!" It was my mate Kevin from my cycling club. Got a great view (but a blurry photo, I'm afraid) of the finishing straight of Cheltenham Racecourse down beneath me while descending Cleeve Hill towards Prestbury:




34.4 miles for me today, by the time I got back to Cheltenham. A great way to wait for your car to be done. I did this on Gold Cup day a couple of years back, and worried that I might have made a mistake. It turned out that everyone was either already at the races or staying well clear of the place, and I've never seen the roads round there emptier since then ... until today. A nice ride.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## pjd57 (6 Mar 2018)

A fairly uneventful 8 and a bit miles through a lot of slush , but I had to stop for a picture .
My daughter posted the first , me age 18, on Facebook to say happy birthday. 43 years on , the houses on the left are gone but the trees in the background have grown a bit.
Barrisdale rd , Maryhill G20


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

Felt motivated enough to take advantage of a lovely if rather cloudy afternoon to squeeze a ride in. Still not bike fit after 3 months away from cycling, but enjoyed my 12-ish mile bimble.

Went out to Littleport via Downham Common and Black Bank. Looped around Parson's Lane, along Main Street and Victoria Street out to Sandhill Bridge. Came back along Branch Bank, picked up the A10 for a bit, then dived back into Littleport via Camel Road. From there I retraced my wheel tracks to finish the ride.

The daffs are starting to bloom along Branch Bank, and I saw a great crested grebe pootling about on the river. Shame the rubbish along Black Bank is still there... Saw three other cyclists - a chap on a tourer, a commuter on a hybrid and a rather chunky gentleman on an e-bike.

Not sure I'll get out until at least Sunday now, but looking forward to my next ride as I really enjoyed myself this afternoon.


----------



## Fonze (7 Mar 2018)

Cold and wet hour and a half ride ..
Beans on toast now ..


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Mar 2018)

The sun was out so i decided to give the engine a little turning. Just a 10mile jaunt around town to shake the cobwebs off the bike. popped into my LBS and had a quick tune up to prepare me for the coming months of glorious sunshine. Got talking about silly things we had seen stolen off a bike and I left them a generous tip before I headed for home.

summer baselayer, jersey paired with a gilet and shorts. Kept the chills off nicely once rolling. Looking forward to those longer days.


Oh and some muppet actually honked at me  Pushed his way past me but got stuck in traffic a literally a few yards up ahead while i was still on his six all the way. If he brake checked i would have gone right over the back of his car. I gave him a smile and royal wave as i shot past as i filtered past him






what a day


----------



## numbnuts (7 Mar 2018)

I have my first turbo ride today since 29 November last year only 30 minutes and it nearly killed me Oh the shame......


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Mar 2018)

Only Pete M and me today. We took the fairly traditional route over Longdon Marsh and on around the Bushleys for Tewkesbury. Today we took the straightforward run to Bredon and onto the southern flanks of Bredon Hill. I haven't been this way for a while although I know the roads from many many rides. The steady ramp up to Conderton went fine today. Pete decided to give the downhill run to Beckford a bit of ooomph. As expected the cafe at Beckford is still in refurbishment mode and closed. We were heading for Evesham anyway so we climbed through Ashton-under-Hill and up Kersoe bank for our turn at Elmley Castle. Not long after we rolled up to the cafe at Hampton Ferry.

Much chat later we retraced into a strengthening headwind to Elmley Castle where we could continue our circuit of Bredon Hill. We could see rain over the way as we ramped upwards on the western flanks. Hopefully that should blow away before we arrived. It sort of did but we had a few spots at Defford. More headwind hindered our ramping up to Strensham before we could get some respite dropping down. Traffic was backed up due to roadworks before the Upton bridge. In Upton the high street was closed to traffic so if the river rose the place would be virtually cut off. The river is rising but not yet problematic so we were able to go by Brotheridge Green for our return. Some small rain/hail caught us briefly but didn't amount to a great amount. Good miles if a bit tough at times today. 64 smiles and my longest ride of 2018 so far.


----------



## Vantage (7 Mar 2018)

I had a short ride with the council cycling group yesterday. Only 10 miles along the Middlebrook Trail to Lostock train station and back.
When I got home I set about fitting my old drop bars back on and was falling asleep on the couch after 9pm while watching Star Trek The Voyage Home. In bed for 10pm and out like a light.

Bright eyed and bushy tailed this morning, I made my way to the diabetic centre via the cash machine for today's ride. I'd been looking forward to this one for a certain reason since it was mentioned on Monday.
'When I were a lad' my brother and I climbed over the barbed wire fence to have a wander along a disused railway bridge in Great Lever. There were holes in the surface that if you fell through, it was a 100ft or so plummet to your death. It was awesome.
A couple years ago, it was renovated and made part of a new cycleway linking Bolton and Radcliffe and I've been itching to try it out ever since learning of it.
10am and 7 (I think) of us set off through the town centre, along some back roads, onto a cycle path and across the motorway via a caged bridge. Literally, both sides and the roof are a big mess of steel caging...to stop eejits from jumping...or chucking stones probably. More shared cycle/ped path followed and I saw it. The Bridge! It was CRAP! Just like the previous one, all the awe and excitement of ending up flatter than a puncture fairies rampage had gone. All caged in. And it wasn't even painted. It was just bare metal. They could've prettied it up a tad. Gah!
Through Leverhulme Park, the old council estate were I used to hang about on as a kid and along more of the new cycle path. We carried on till we reached an overhead bridge at Bradley Fold Trading Estate and did an about turn. Literally stopped, turned the bikes around and went back the same way about 3/4 mile and turned off the trail to Bradley Fold Garden Centre for a brew. This 3/4 mile seems a bit pointless to me. Unless it's just to add up the mileage. Odd.
Anyhoo, we locked the bikes up and went in. Cup of tea for me.
I'm a socially awkward sumbitch to put it mildly. I struggle to engage in conversation and often feel like I'm intruding if I sit with other people. Today was a little different. I was sat at the table with 3 blokes I barely knew and felt perfectly relaxed. Today's subject was forging steel and Japanese sword making. 
Beverages drunk we made our way out and unlocked the bikes. Glad mine wasn't in the hands of Johnny scumbag. The group had left the car park and was on the road opposite while I was still faffing about stuffing my 6lb chain into the Pendle. I soon moved when "Come on Bill!" echoed through the air. Ken, who waited for me and I, who overshot a corner, soon caught up with the rest of the group and settled into a nice steady ride back to the diabetic centre. I hung around and chatted with the ride leader and then slowly (sub 5mph) made my way up Chorley Old Road then through Moss Bank Park and home. I breathed a sigh of relief having just about pushed the heavy lump up the last step to my front door.
Hopefully that last hill will get easier as time passes. It kills me! Early night again I think. Thoroughly enjoyed today though


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2018)

Sunset and countryside to the left, traffic to the right.





Last night, after no cycling for a week and a half I managed to increase the milage of the route that I normally do for an evening ride from 20 to 31 miles for a metric century. I went all the way to Haydock and then did the longer loop back through Lowton and Culcheth on unlit roads to get to the A57 which was well lit and the path was mostly empty. It was a lovely evening though bright starry sky, not too cold and reasonably still.
I banged my knee on my handlebars within 2 miles of leaving home. I got to close to the kerb at a roundabout trying to do a trackstand and swerved then stopped suddenly. Cycling with a sore knee was doable but it slowed me down.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Mar 2018)

Donger said:


> lovely town of Winchcombe





Donger said:


> Stanton and Stanway





Donger said:


> Stanton is one of my favourite small villages in the Cotswolds:





Donger said:


> Broadway



Great part of the world. Lanes by Stanton and Stanway are superb. Stanton village is indeed a gem. I'm looking forward to getting over there again soon


----------



## Jon George (8 Mar 2018)

A mild sense of achievement today. I took a look at the sun and decided to get my March 50km ride in, but what has pleased me is that I pushed myself a little harder than normal. And, coupled, I think, with a slight change of diet that is seeing some weight fall away, I got home still feeling good. (Still do, in fact.) I am confident that I can eventually get a 50k done in under 2hrs and, if so, I'd be up for doing two or three a week.

Oh, the sun did go in and the wind was up for a play and buffet, but me and my cycling buddy enjoyed ourselves. Here's Jay at Coddenham.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2018)

I've missed a couple of good riding days, one through lack of motivation (although I did get out and clean/lubricate the bike) and one through unexpected problems cropping up, so I made sure of getting out today. It's a bit windy and quite cool in the wind so I'm still wrapped up in layers.

I decided to see what signs there were of the remaining snow so headed south to Longnor then over the Folly Bank climb to Cardington. The road over Lyth Hill is now clear again but todays problem once again was water as I splashed through puddles and small floods all the way round. Not sure why I bothered cleaning the bike as it's dirtier after this one ride than it was before.

After Cardington I went through Plaish for a change where I was greeted enthusiastically by a collie whilst taking a photo and he then proceeded to follow me out of the village. Worried about how far we might go before he got bored of this I stopped for another photo opportunity, then sneaked off while he was investigating an interesting scent in the bushes.

En route back to Acton Burnell I got baulked when having got speed up into a dip and hoping it would carry me over the crest without having to shift down, the mobile library came into view.

When I got to the village I joined the Pitchford road just after another cyclist on a much sportier bike. This is a good bit of downhill so as the other rider was only doing 15mph I overtook with a greeting and enjoyed myself. Getting to Pitchford I became aware of a sqeaking noise behind me and looked back to find him on my tail. For those who don't know there is quite a big dip into a valley just after pitchford where you can get some good speed up and need it to get up the other side. Dropping down the gears on the climb out he overtook me again with a casual "You were going pretty well back there. You ought to get yourself a lighter bike." before pulling ahead.

At the next turning I was going left and headed into the wind which slowed me down a bit. It was around here that a rain shower rolled through - misjudged that as I'd hoped to be back while it was still dry. There was more dark cloud up ahead so I headed for the short route home.

28.3 miles at 12.7 mph average.





Still a little bit of snow about in the lovely spring sunshine (note I don't say warmth).





Caer Caradoc as a background.





Surprised to find the road to Willstone still blocked.





At Cardington.





Someone thinks I might have treats.





Looking across to Holt Farm.


----------



## Jon George (8 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 399054
> 
> Looking across to Holt Farm.


I really like this pic.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2018)

Jon George said:


> I really like this pic.


Thanks.

It's a nice view in summer but usually the hedge gets in the way for pictures.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've missed a couple of good riding days, one through lack of motivation (although I did get out and clean/lubricate the bike) and one through unexpected problems cropping up, so I made sure of getting out today. It's a bit windy and quite cool in the wind so I'm still wrapped up in layers.
> 
> I decided to see what signs there were of the remaining snow so headed south to Longnor then over the Folly Bank climb to Cardington. The road over Lyth Hill is now clear again but todays problem once again was water as I splashed through puddles and small floods all the way round. Not sure why I bothered cleaning the bike as it's dirtier after this one ride than it was before.
> 
> ...



If only you had a pound for every time someone suggests you get a lighter bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> If only you had a pound for every time someone suggests you get a lighter bike.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Mar 2018)

Had planned to beat my age this week since it was my birthday. But no point doing 61 miles, so 62:5 was the plan.
It was meant to be a straight forward out and back on the canal. But the path isn't all clear of snow and ice yet .
So my mate came up with a route, taking in Drymen, Port of Menteith and Fintry as well as a few dozen hills.

But we made it 63 miles door to door


----------



## gavgav (8 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> If only you had a pound for every time someone suggests you get a lighter bike.


He’s not allowed one, I can’t keep up with him even when I’m on my lighter bike !!


----------



## Jon George (8 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 399072


Another great pic!  (This is what I absolutely love about this thread - a tour guide for cyclists, and anyone else you can be arsed to get outside.)


----------



## pjd57 (9 Mar 2018)

Jon George said:


> Another great pic!  (This is what I absolutely love about this thread - a tour guide for cyclists, and anyone else you can be arsed to get outside.)




I love seeing pictures from lots of different places. 
Going on a bike lets you see so much that motorists fly past and walkers cant reach easily.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Mar 2018)

All good things must come to an end, sadly 
I’ve had Mr Arbuckle (Norco Sasquatch fat bike) for 10 days during my hols in Playa Blanca, Lanzarote but had to return him to the bike shop today 
I can honestly say I’ve not had so much FUN in ages 
An absolutely brilliant bike  went over anything and everything, (even survived the “quick sand stuff” 
Rolled along the many cycle lanes/paths effortlessly, climbing hills was a breeze 
I explored the coast line, on and off road, this bike took me to places I wouldn’t otherwise have been.
Had ice cream, drank beer admired the sea, watched the sunset, met the cats, hand fed a wee bird and lots more  (even let hubby have a test ride)
I imagined fat bikes to be used only on snow or sand but can honestly say this is an all round bike and I love it 
Some wee pics from our adventures!


----------



## Fonze (9 Mar 2018)

Beauty of cycling ..
Fell off into the snow in installmemts and what felt like slow motion ..
Helped an old chap on his motorised scooter stuck in the snow ..
Had a chat with an 80 year old gentleman who cycles all around the area ..
Did 35 km on a lovely day ..


----------



## Old jon (9 Mar 2018)

An even shorter ride. Originally, the pedals were going to turn yesterday morning, but here in Leeds the snow was falling rather enthusiastically. Which put paid to pedalling for me, enthusiastically or not.

This morning was warmer and there did not seem to be anything falling from the sky, always a good sign. Away towards Holbeck I went, and onto the towpath at Office Lock. A couple of hardy souls from whatever British Waterways is now called were at the gate. Hmm, real chuggers maybe? Anyway, more riding to do. Next lock along, and yes I should know the name, there is a semi sunken boat over the other side. This used to be a regular sight anywhere around, a friend used to scratch a living refloating and fixing neglected boats. No such thoughts in my head, a little more riding to be done. Leave the towpath at Viaduct Road, cross the river and Kirkstall Road and ride up Cardigan Road to South Parade. This once, I went straight on to Wood Lane and followed the tarmac back to Grove Lane, turned left and returned to Headingley, just to add a mile or so. Down the hill to Kirkstall and back to the towpath. And I found some snow!! At the top of the second bridge in the video.



Slippery stuff, I am happy there was so little of it. Retrace my wheeltracks back to Office Lock, the same couple were still wishing everyone good morning. Ride under the wings on Water Lane, then Great Wilson Street and a short stretch of Hunslet Lane, turn right to point towards Dewsbury Road and home. Just shy of twelve miles, legs feeling it a bit but no painful thaw. Brilliant!

Short ride, doesn't the map look good?


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Mar 2018)

Metric century challenge ride for me today. Not sure that was a good idea after working too many shifts in the last 2 weeks, and I found it really hard going. Quite a bit of new territory for me out Camberley and Blackwater, pretty much half the ride I had no idea where I was. Still, 65 miles done and after lunch, walking the dogs etc I did an extra 3 or so into town.
Maybe have a day off tomorrow.....not


----------



## Jenkins (9 Mar 2018)

And a metric century ride for me as well. One of those flat, grey afternoons with the rain arriving earlier than promised and, with the roads still being covered in a mixture of farm traffic mud and snow melt, ending with my bike turning from silver to brown and my jacket & tights turning a matching colour. Just wish I'd taken the Spa which is fitted with full mudguards, not the Ventus.

The route was a mixture of back roads and 'B' roads plus as little of Ipswich as I could get away with - meandering northbound out to Otley via Waldringfield and Grundisburgh, across to Coddenham and then down to Ipswich via Claydon and Bramford, a short nothbound excursion to Westerfield before heading very indirectly homebound through Rushmere & Bucklesham ending up with as total of 62.90 miles and a (lumpy for Suffolk) 2200ft of upwards bits.




https://www.strava.com/activities/1444252352


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Mar 2018)

I spent most of the day at w*rk staring out at the blue sky and the rapidly disappearing snow in anticipation of getting out for a proper ride for the first time in nearly a fortnight. Flexing off early meant I should (in theory) be able to get 30 miles in before sunset after work for the first time this year. The roads all seemed clear of snow, as were the pavements and cycle paths, albeit both of the latter are covered in dog shite which the owners seem to think disappears if buried under snow. 
Anyway, a trip up the Swire seemed like a good idea. Looking back the way from half way up, the snow on the north facing side of Ettrickdale still looked fairly impressive.





But it didn't seem too bad looking up the way, though the white diagonal line at top left should have been a clue...






....because I reached the bend before the final ramp to the top and .... f*cksocks. 






The snowploughing tractor had stopped. But wait! There was one trail left by skinny bike tyres with a set of footprints pointing up the way. I thought that this could only mean one of three things -
1) Some sneaky git had walked down the hill backwards to fool me into carrying on
2) An unfortunate cyclist was lying dead in a snowdrift, or desperately awaiting rescue
3) The traverse of the Swire was possible on a bicycle shod with slick tyres. 

Option 3 seemed the most likely, so I trudged through the snow, which only lasted about 100m or so and was followed by clear, dry tarmac up to the cattle grid at the summit. 






I had been thinking that the sun might have got round to the north-west facing descent, but it didn't appear to have...






....and this turned out to be far worse than the ascent. Apparently there had been an option 4), which was that there were two eejits that day daft enough to keep going and not turn back. There followed about 1200m of trudging / walking / sliding through snow drifts interspersed with the occaisional few metres sitting on the bike, which was interesting, particularly trying to stop with brakes jammed up with snow. 
When I finally reached the sanctuary of a black road the light was beginning to fade, so no more photos but thankfully my lights were fully charged for the run home. 

30 miles at 12.1 mph according to strava, which is quite respectable considering I had to walk down what is normally a 30+ mph descent.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Mar 2018)

A 32.5 mile tandem ride, or was it..... yes,but, no but......

We set out under grey skies, I had my fingerless gloves on for the first time this year, it felt a little premature at first, but it was ok after a while. The roads were filthy after the over night rain, and the amount of litter strewabout was heart breaking. We went to Elsworth and Hilton, passing wheeling buzzards on high.
From here onwards the birds of the day were skylark and yellowhammer, there were loads of them. We eventually wound up in Waresley GC





Custard tarts were as good as ever!

Upon leaving it started to rain, so we took the direct route home through the Gransdens and Bourn.

Just coming into Hardwick there was a gunshot...... from our rear tyre!
Off with the wheel, the tyre wall had gone. I put a new tube in, pumped up, but the tube was poking through. Rather than ride 10 yards and blow the tube we walked the last 1.5 miles. Never mind!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1445437941


----------



## Vantage (10 Mar 2018)

Nothing as epic as the above rides but I did 4 miles this morning with a pig of a cold choking the life out of me.
Pam agreed to go on a ride with me last night so I dug out the tools to straighten her bike out. Took out a dent in the front wheel that her teenage son inflicted on it and trued it. Pumped both tyres and tightened the headset ready for today.
Pam decided not to ride today as we'd had a bit of a falling out earlier. Why do I bother?
Anyhoo, I went out to clear my head in normal civy clothes.
Boot Lane is often my first port of call as it gets me out of suburbia and relaxes me. It's also were I met my first and only peanut of the ride. A woman in a red 3 series testing the handling of her German pile of crap on a wet single lane popular with dog walkers. She had to test her brakes as I pig headedly refused to move over to the side. Eejit.
15 mins into my ride and I was starting to get pretty warm climbing Old Kiln Lane. I stopped to remove my Everlast fleece lined puffer coat and somehow squeezed it into the Pendle. Love that bag...it can't say no to much. The rest of the climb onto Walker Fold Road was tackled at snail pace in my granniest of granny gears. No bad thing as it allowed me to gaze into the moors and dream of longer rides when I get fitter.
As the road flattened out a roadie was coming toward me. I said morning to him. No reply. F***er.
Couple minutes later two mtb'ers came towards me. I gave a nod of the head. No reply. F***ers.
Not long after I turned onto Longshaw Fold Road for the descent to Barrow Bridge. Immediately following my turn, I straightened the bike and slowed to make my way through a group of walkers. "Morning's" and "Thank you's" a plenty reminded me that not everyone is a complete git.
I sailed through the corners with dabs on the brakes and smiled as the V-brakes via travel adapters kept me and my bike from plummeting through the wooden fence and down the hill. The Oryx's never worked this well, even when dry.
I bimbled through Barrow Bridge village stopping to peer over the drystone wall and watch the river for a brief time. 
Onto and up Cinder Lane and then through the estate to home.
The bike computer has died so I'm relying on the Garmin for accurate (HA) ride info these days. Avg 6.6mph to do 4 miles. Watch out Wiggins, I'm coming after you!


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Mar 2018)

Today was the annual riding of the York-Leeds-York Sportive.
Last year it was cold, clear and windy. Today it was grey, foggy and rainy.
Anyhow, being a Yorkshireman I wasn't going to let a little thing like a soaking stop me, so I was picked up at 7:15 and at registration in Murton half an hour later.
By 'eck it was busy - according to the organisers there were over 1,100 riders taking part today and it certainly felt like it as we joined the queue to set off.

Up the road into Murton village then left, under the A64 and into York, before cutting across past the University and along into Fulford.
A hectic bit of riding on the main road (A19?), before soon peeling off to head past the sewage works (less stinky than last time), and onto the ridiculous 200-yards of dirt track to get onto the Solar Cycleway to use the bridge over the Ouse, before dropping down back onto the roads at the other side and riding on to Acaster Malbis. Up to now there had just been a bit of drizzle, but it started to rain and this stayed with us for the next 5 or 6 miles.
That said, it's nice flat countryside and we were able to rattle along the quiet lanes at a decent speed and soon arrived in Appleton Roebuck, where we turned left for Bolton Percy on roads that were more puddle than tarmac in places.
Up the slight rise over the A64 (again) and into Tadcaster, where we joined a group of about 40 riders waiting for the traffic lights.
The routes split here - we were just doing the 'short' route, so straight on and back out into the countryside heading for Wighill.
Roadworks in Wighill meant temporary traffic lights and lots of cones - we were in a group of about 10 at this point and sailed down the hill under a green light only for some muppet to pull out of his drive and straight at us. Fortunately we were all able to duck between the cones to get out of his entitled way.
Through the village and more rolling countryside on soaking wet roads (although it had finally stopped raining by this point), through Healaugh and heading to the food stop in Askham Richard.
The route into the village last year was on a narrow 'road' that had a really poor surface and they'd only sent us down it again. Except this year it was covered in mud and puddles from the recent bad weather as we found out about half way along. As someone said, we should have been on mountain bikes!
Anyway, we emerged unscathed but filthy into the village and stopped for a quick nosebag.
The pork pies and sausage rolls were excellent, as were the chocolate millionaires and brownies 




Back in the saddle and out of the village on properly surfaced roads, a quick left and right and the descent towards Bilborough and the climb into the village itself before dropping down almost to the A64 and climbing over the bridge to cross the dual carriageway. Back down the other side, eschewing the temptations of the Golden Arches and on towards Colton. This is a nice road to ride - quiet, mainly fairly well surfaced and about 4 miles of very gentle descending  with pretty much the only climbing a couple of bridges over railway lines.
This meant that we were soon back in Appleton Roebuck and from there it's a fairly simple retracing of the outbound route back to the finish.
The descent from the Solar Cycleway was 'interesting' as the mud had been churned up by all those bikes and I had a bit of a wobble, and traffic on the A19 was exemplary giving us plenty of room.
The last few miles seemed to fly by and we soon arrived back at Murton, with a final wiggle down the road and a quick sprint across the finish line to secure bragging rights. 

*40.28 miles* (64.82km) in *2h 53m* at an average of *14.1mph* with a devilish *666ft* climbed

So, despite the rain a really good ride and my longest of the year so far although it's probably as flat a ride as you can do in Yorkshire. It felt good too as I've not had the usual amount of bike time this year so I wasn't sure how I'd get on, but really pleased with that.
It sets me up nicely for the Wiggle Vale Vélo in a month and it's this months ride in the Half Century Challenge banked.

And to end, the map:




PS - I can only assume that sunshine symbol on the map is Google's attempt at humour.
If it wasn't raining it was grey and foggy. The sun has not made an appearance around here today...


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Mar 2018)

Probably one of my shortest rides ever, so much so that it went Garmin. A couple of laps of the street on my Daughters 'new to her' Trek hybrid which I collected this morning. I like to ride them before the kids, just in case. This ones turned out well, and it fits her which is a result.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Mar 2018)

Just a short one this afternoon out on a variation of my Acton Burnell loop.

There had been smoke blowing round the village earlier in the day and I passed the source of it early on which was a house fire. Three fire engines in attendance and sadly it looks like the place has been completely gutted.

Carrying on over Lyth Hill a passer by called out to me and I thought he said to watch out for a car coming up the lane...... only there wasn't one.

The ride went fairly uneventfully most of the way round but was a bit of a slog for the first half through Pitchford to Acton Burnell due to a brisk southerly wind. That changed at Longnor though and I was wafted along the lanes at a decent speed (getting water up my legs though when I hit a minor flood a bit too quick). That continued most of the way to home along the short and fast route. If only riding was always this easy.

18.7 miles today at 13.8 mph average.

No photos this time due to concentrating on riding.


----------



## colly (10 Mar 2018)

My 'Rainy day, get your sorry, lazy 4rse out ride' ride.

So I set off just before 3pm. The rain had eased off an hour before hand and I was sodding about doing this and that. 'Displacement activity' I think it's called.
No idea why because I had decided early in the day I was going out for a spin no matter what.

Kit on, no special winter gear because it was relatively mild, lights too just in case, and I was off. It started raining within 200 yards. Did I stop, turn back ? I did not.
North via Moortown and Shadwell Lane I made towards East Keswick. Right towards Scarcroft and came down to meet the main A58 Leeds/Wetherby Road.
Left to Bardsey and hung a right up Wood Lane and through East Rigton.
It's a hamlet, well almost, just a bunch small but expensive houses. Turned left at the top of the hill and back down to cross the A58 again and made for East Keswick.
A proper village this place but like so many satellite villages and places that once thrived and had a life all their own, it's pleasant but seems souless. A couple of pubs but the local shops that once gave life are no more.
Up the hill towards the main Harewood, Collingham road. Garmin has it as 5%. It's more than that. Honest.
Turned towards Harewood and the gates of Harewood House. Home of not Lord Harewood but..................... Lord Harewood pronounced Harwood. (I kid you not)

Well I wouldn't invite him to tea with a poncy name like that. I'm sure he will be devastated when he reads this.

No matter. I went left and south back towards Leeds, hung a left and made it through Wike, Shadwell and then past Roundhay Park and Canal Gardens past Oakwood Clock and back home. Almost stopped to take a photo or two but decided I would do it when the sun was out instead.

13oo ft of up and 19 miles or so. All of which were very enjoyable in spite of, maybe because of, the gentle rain.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21210265


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2018)

Fonze said:


> Beauty of cycling ..
> Fell off into the snow in installmemts and what felt like slow motion ..
> Helped an old chap on his motorised scooter stuck in the snow ..
> Had a chat with an 80 year old gentleman who cycles all around the area ..
> ...


Is that Gorleston seafront?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2018)

Yesterday's ride, as per..
I've wanted to get out to stretch the legs for the previous several days, but have had stupidly late finishes recently 

Still, I got the chance to pop out yesterday morning for a circuit of the town and a chat with Roger & Liz at the Bike Shed, my local LBS people.

Back alongsde the Nene to Barnes Meadow, and the circus is in town....







With a Kenworth pulling logs..10-4 good buddy! 

A pleasant 16 miles leg spinner before having to go to w*rk  Booooooo

https://www.strava.com/activities/1443743302


----------



## postman (10 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> East Keswick.
> A proper village this place but like so many satellite villages and places that once thrived and had a life all their own, it's pleasant but seems souless. A couple of pubs but the local shops that once gave life are no more.



Many many moons ago,during the 1970's a very young and fit Postman,was the reserve Postman for East Keswick.It was always quiet,i could never understand how two pubs just yards apart could keep going.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Mar 2018)

A few bits and pieces to do today in and around Glasgow. 
Maryhill into the city, but had to avoid the canal as Red Bull were having their swimming event in it.
Down the Kelvin, over the Clyde to Victoria Rd then along past Ibrox to Braehead.
Soaked when I got there. 
Into Evans to collect new gloves and a top. ( The top is going back, too big)
Back to the Clyde tunnel was mayhem. Avoid Braehead on Saturdays.
Out the tunnel and along the cycle path , I'm rubbish with their route numbers, to Clydebank for a family visit.
Back home along the canal path into a cold wind and freezing rain.

Still enjoyed 30 miles , which took me to 100 for the week, with some more to add tomorrow


----------



## Biff600 (11 Mar 2018)

Just 17 miles today, and up to my hubs in water. 

I got thoroughly soaked and dirty, but thats why I bought the MTB.

Crossing this culvert was a bit of fun as it came up to my knees !!

As for the wooden thing, I haven't got a clue what its significance is.

Now to wash my bike, my kit and myself !!


----------



## Fonze (11 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that Gorleston seafront?



Yes, lovely seafront to ride along ..


----------



## colly (11 Mar 2018)

Lovely sunny morning now what CAN I do ? 

Not wanting to be out all day I thought a couple of hours would do the trick. Hilly was the name of the game and so hilly it was.

Out to East Keswick, down into Linton and through Sicklinghall and Kirby Overblow. Down towards Harewood Bridge. 
Sadly on Harrogate Road just after the turn to Kirby Overblow there had been a car smash. Police were there and a recovery vehicle and I think it must have happened quite some time before. From what I could see two cars were involved. One car was literally torn in half. 
The front of the car was on the recovery lorry and the other half of the car was 20ft in the field. The hedge was intact so that half must have been thrown right over. God help who ever was in that car. 
So in somber mood I carried on. Up Harewood Bank and back through Wike to Slaid Hill and home again.

Just under 28 miles with 2300ft of climbing

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21230194


----------



## Donger (11 Mar 2018)

A big thumbs up for the Berkeley Tea Rooms café in Berkeley. Best club ride café break for ages, today. I had ridden through Berkeley several times before and never even noticed the place. Turns out if you ride in through the arch to the side of it, there is a cobbled courtyard plenty big enough for dozens of bikes to park up.

As to the ride itself, we started off combining all eight riders who turned up, and then the fastest three went their own way after ten miles or so to take in some extra hills. They were meant to meet up with us again at the cafe, but we never saw hide nor hair of them again today. The five of us who remained as the Chilled Group did a sort of figure-of-eight route out to Berkeley, but taking a last minute decision to exactly reverse the route so as to avoid the floods in the southbound cycle lane of the A38. Another great ride in great company...... and 39.4 miles closer to my next big target (more to follow on that later in the month).

No rain today, so was a little overdressed. Hope you are all as lucky with the weather. Back to audaxing next week.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Mar 2018)

Not ridden for two weeks as I am very much a wus and don’t like the cold, wet and snow! So a really mild day called for a steady 32 miles in North Yorkshire today on my trusty of Trek. Fab ride!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Mar 2018)

Whilst I was putting the new tyre on the rear tandem wheel last night I realised what a dump the garage had become, so before today's ride it was tidy up time. It looks like a lovely place now!

So, feeling good I went out on my Cube. One thing I noticed on skinny tyres is that Cambridgeshire roads are getting worse, if that's possible.
I made my way through Barton and Haslingfield and over the A10 toward Newton. From here I went to Thriplow, next weekend is their daffodil weekend, it'll need a mild week to bring the flowers on.

At this point in the ride I was turning back North westish, I was supposed to get a tail wind, but I'm not so sure! Just in to the edge of Barrington before turning to Orwell, then up the road to the Wimpole main drive. They were queuing to get in today. At the top of the hill along the ridge I had wildlife spot of the day, 3 hares hunkered down, no boxing today.

Home along the A1198, Bourn and Toft. 30 breezy miles.

I made sure not to mess up the garage on the way through!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1447554805


----------



## Datum2 (11 Mar 2018)

I'll have a go at this. I like to see other peoples Strava rides, It helps me plan routes further afield.

Todays ride of 40 miles took us out on the Fenland of North Cambridgeshire, a little detour for the Great Fen Project and the Holme Posts as one of the small group hadn't seen them before. Back out onto the B660 towards Ramsey St Marys and then alongside the river into Ramsey. Onwards to Ramsey Forty Foot where the fishermen were sitting sedatley by the Forty Foot drain. Sharp right onto Hollow Lane for a real fenland experience. Good fortune with this as the wind was non existent and the road was in good order. Back into Ramsey by the golf course entrance and then out towards Bury and the former RAF Upwood.

Great delight was had in seeing the outdoor pigs in what must have been the commanding officers house or some high ranking RAF officer. The grounds of the house were completley churned up by the pigs (a great way to win back any overgrown area) The Upwood site is very rundown and heavily vandalised.
After our mandatory Jelly Baby/Chocolate stop we pushed on towards Great Raveley, Woodwalton, Alconbury Weston, Hamerton and home to Gt Gidding.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1447359291

Edit -wrong strava link


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Whilst I was putting the new tyre on the rear tandem wheel last night I realised what a dump the garage had become, so before today's ride it was tidy up time. It looks like a lovely place now!
> 
> So, feeling good I went out on my Cube. One thing I noticed on skinny tyres is that Cambridgeshire roads are getting worse, if that's possible.
> I made my way through Barton and Haslingfield and over the A10 toward Newton. From here I went to Thriplow, next weekend is their daffodil weekend, it'll need a mild week to bring the flowers on.
> ...



Go tubeless;much plusher ride especially if you go wider with the lower pressures.


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Mar 2018)

Nice commute yesterday via a quiet A10,Waterbeach and Fen Ditton.

Obligatory pic over the Cam;






Looks a bit cleaner now ready to get filthy again tomorrow


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Mar 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Go tubeless;much plusher ride especially if you go wider with the lower pressures.




Can't afford it after buying a new tyre in a certain bike shop yesterday!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Mar 2018)

4 in today. Jules H, Pete M, Margaret P-R and lil ole me. Pete called the long way to Tewkesbury so off we went down through the school with first one big group of ladies resting at the top of Tunnel Hill and then another coming through the school. This time it was the Women on Wheels group. Then The Ross CC club run were there too. Wow. Lots out! On down towards the Hams allowed us to cross a swollen Severn at Haw Bridge. Then we took a detour to the Saxon chapel at Deerhurst. Off again over the A38 we took the lane by Bozard's Farm for a rapid ride to Ashchurch on the busy main road. The quiet loop to Tewkesbury was our reward.

Too much time was spent in the cafe. Margaret headed off home early and eventually we three looped through the lanes by the White Rabbit. We parted at Upton where I took to my standard run back. The lane which had been OK this morning was now flooding. I made it through OK but I suspect the river will claim the lane for a while now. 54 smiles and a Red Kite gave us a lovely view as it flew over.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> Lovely sunny morning now what CAN I do ?
> 
> Not wanting to be out all day I thought a couple of hours would do the trick. Hilly was the name of the game and so hilly it was.
> 
> ...


Are you riding the Battaglin Colin?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Mar 2018)

Donger said:


> Turns out if you ride in through the arch to the side of it, there is a cobbled courtyard plenty big enough for dozens of bikes to park up.



Thanks for that tip. I've ridden past and noticed the cafe but didn't know about the bike parking. I've usually headed for that big shed of a cafe on the canal near Slimbridge. I think it's now open again after a long refurb period.


----------



## Donger (11 Mar 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks for that tip. I've ridden past and noticed the cafe but didn't know about the bike parking. I've usually headed for that big shed of a cafe on the canal near Slimbridge. I think it's now open again after a long refurb period.


 Yes, the Black Shed café is also open again now. Tried it a few weeks back, and it's also quite good.


----------



## colly (11 Mar 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> Are you riding the Battaglin Colin?



I most certainly am. It's a cracking bike. Ta very much as they say.


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2018)

Lough Finn and still some evidence of snow on the mountains. Sheep came expecting to be fed when I ate a bag of crisps and they heard the rustling packet. Sorry to disappoint. My first proper length ride in many years on my recently refurbished and tweaked mountain bike, I bought this bike when I was 14, I rode it a lot at the time, then it languished in my parent's shed for many years until I started cycling again as an adult, then it got surpassed by other bikes and went back to languishing in my parent's shed until I decided to give it some TLC. It's probably BSO material but now with properly adjusted bearings and brakes and nice new chain and freewheel block, it rides pretty damn good. Good enough for 70 miles today. I did this partly as a nostalgia trip and also to have bike I could use around town without worrying too much about it but the bike exceeds all my expectations.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Mar 2018)

1st club ride this year, shoulder a little sore now so off to the docs in the week.Fairly steady pace over all but im lacking any top end power to pull at the front for too long at anything like half decent pace
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1448078859/embed/ec9961bb7a92b4e82000473fe017add33c301feb
'></iframe>


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2018)

CC Forum ride today, Leicestershire posse meeting Lincolnshire posse.

5 of us set off from Leicestershire, @tallliman @13 rider @Chris Doyle @Lilliburlero and obviously myself and headed up to Bardney to meet @Saluki and @wajc

Was a bit misty when we set off but once over the ridge and into the vale the mist lifted and the odd occasions the sun came out it was quite warm. We had to push it a bit to get to Bardney for the meet up so only had a quick stop at the Co-op in Long Bennington and before long we were heading up the hill at Coleby.

Eventually met up with @Saluki, we might have been a bit late  but she wasn't annoyed with us. @wajc then turned up and we were off on a 50km loop before heading back into Bardney for drinks and cake.

A quick goodbye to @Saluki and a mad dash to Lincoln to get the train. Waved by to @wajc on the way. Got on the train with minute to spare.

A long long day, I left the house before 05:30 and didn't get home until around 19:00

135 mile ride to Lincoln for me, double metric for @13 rider and imperial centuries for @tallliman and @Chris Doyle (his first )

OOPS @Lilliburlero did a double metric as well

Thanks to @wajc for help with grabbing some extra explorer squares

Well done to @Chris Doyle for completing his first imperial century

and obviously thanks to everyone for the smashing company.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1448269740


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2018)

Round to Mum's this morning to drop of a Mother's Day card and for a bit of a catch up so I took the Voodoo with the intention of having a slow ride around afterwards. When I left Mum's there was a fine drizzle in the air which I thought nothing of and took the back roads and bridleways out towards Falkenham at which point the drizzle had increased to full rain and so I gave up, did the Falkenham/Kirton loop home and went home for a hot shower having completed only 17 miles of an intended 30ish.


----------



## HLaB (11 Mar 2018)

Trying to cure a bit of Cabin Fever after yet another bug I got myself out early doors to meet some mates for a ride into a local cafe. Lol I was early so was only on a wee ring 13-14mph pace which made me a target for a RLJ that furiously chased me down and overtook only to blow up in front of me. I let them hang for a while then carried on by at my 13-14mph pace strangely (not) they disappeared  It was a bit misty and damp when I met them but I never felt cold in my bib shorts with summer knee warmers and after the cafe the sun came out and the arm warmers were rolled down so hopefully this is a sign of Spring 
I did feel the effects of yesterdays bug but I was glad to get out https://www.strava.com/activities/1447346275


----------



## 13 rider (11 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> CC Forum ride today, Leicestershire posse meeting Lincolnshire posse.
> 
> 5 of us set off from Leicestershire, @tallliman @13 rider @Chris Doyle @Lilliburlero and obviously myself and headed up to Bardney to meet @Saluki and @wajc
> 
> ...


Was a great day out . Just need to point including ride home from the station for the first time in his company I rode more miles than @Supersuperleeds all 0.7 of them


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Mar 2018)

Four days-off now

However, todays weather is certainly not conducive to a ride 
Not that I'm (by any stretch of the imagination) a fair-weather rider

It's more the getting shouted at by SWMBO, when she comes home, for going out just to (as she'd see it) get very wet


Hoping for a better day tomorrow


----------



## cyberknight (12 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Four days-off now
> 
> However, todays weather is certainly not conducive to a ride
> Not that I'm (by any stretch of the imagination) a fair-weather rider
> ...


Off all week and its pissing it down, trying to motivate myself to go out to the shed and turbo it , swmbo wants me to paint the skirting boards ....


----------



## cyberknight (12 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> CC Forum ride today, Leicestershire posse meeting Lincolnshire posse.
> 
> 5 of us set off from Leicestershire, @tallliman @13 rider @Chris Doyle @Lilliburlero and obviously myself and headed up to Bardney to meet @Saluki and @wajc
> 
> ...


Fantastic , one day i might be able to keep up !


----------



## TigerT (12 Mar 2018)

My ride yesterday started off as a short ride out for a coffee before rain arrived and ended up being my longest ever ride.

I've been seeing a personal trainer since January and following a nutrition plan with the aim of losing weight and getting fitter mainly for cycling. I've been feeling great and have done a couple of short rides this year which went well and was looking forward to a longer one. The weather forecast was looking good right up until Saturday evening, when it changed to cold and overcast instead of warm with sunny periods. I was a bit demotivated.

So I got up Sunday morning and it was indeed cloudy, but it was at least dry so I decided to go out and make up a route as I went along, I followed one of my normal routes for a while out to a local lake and then decided it was worth risking going a bit further to Rapperswil. There was a hill in the way that I've never made it all the way up which I thought would make a good test of my fitness level. That went well, the short but steep climb was conquered and I enjoyed beautiful views of the Swiss Alps in the distance all the way there. Got to Rapperswil and had Coffee and Lunch. The intention was to get the train home, but after a rest I felt good and decided to cycle home down the other side of Lake Zürich - No hills of any note until the climb out of Zürich back home that usually is enough for me, but at my door I'd done 90kms, and still felt good. I had to go for the 100 :-) So I added an extra loop to take me to 105. That was only 1km off my longest ride so I had to add 4 more to get my longest ride.

From starting off disappointed at the weather, I think I had my best ever day on a bike. Aching a bit today though!


----------



## jayonabike (12 Mar 2018)

54 miles in the rain solo ride this afternoon and cycled up the wall that is Peters Lane, Whiteleaf in the Chiltern hills.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Mar 2018)

TigerT said:


> My ride yesterday started off as a short ride out for a coffee before rain arrived and ended up being my longest ever ride.
> 
> I've been seeing a personal trainer since January and following a nutrition plan with the aim of losing weight and getting fitter mainly for cycling. I've been feeling great and have done a couple of short rides this year which went well and was looking forward to a longer one. The weather forecast was looking good right up until Saturday evening, when it changed to cold and overcast instead of warm with sunny periods. I was a bit demotivated.
> 
> ...



That’s fantastic, well done!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Mar 2018)

TigerT said:


> My ride yesterday started off as a short ride out for a coffee before rain arrived and ended up being my longest ever ride.
> 
> I've been seeing a personal trainer since January and following a nutrition plan with the aim of losing weight and getting fitter mainly for cycling. I've been feeling great and have done a couple of short rides this year which went well and was looking forward to a longer one. The weather forecast was looking good right up until Saturday evening, when it changed to cold and overcast instead of warm with sunny periods. I was a bit demotivated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elybazza61 (12 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Can't afford it after buying a new tyre in a certain bike shop yesterday!



What one was that then?


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Mar 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> What one was that then?




Light Blue


----------



## pjd57 (12 Mar 2018)

A couple of miles on my own then a very enjoyable ride with Free Wheel North from the White House in Maryhill .
Short run over to Govan to see Glasgows newest statue.
18 extremely pleasant miles


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2018)

First bimble for me this year due to wind, rain, and cold. It was cold when i started out and to be honest i didn't think i was going to go far, but the sun came out and what a difference it was. 13 miles done for the first bimble of the year. Very happy with that.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Mar 2018)

After picking up my new (to me) steed at the weekend, today was the day for a decent test and fettle to get the setup right. Since the day dawned nicely and I was in no rush, I opted to do the planned April half century (metric) ride with some extra's added on. This led me to some really quite nice roads that I've not ridden before in the Esher, Oxshott & Stoke A'Abernon area, including a little trip around the octagonal Whiteley Village which was a lovely little place. Of course, with the nice roads come the rubbish ones, and there were a good few miles done on them. Surreys roads seem to have gotten worse through the recent cold snaps and I found myself riding a strong primary on some of the A roads to avoid them, not ideal but all good drivers today so no hassle The new ride was comfy, and bar a couple of minor changes is pretty much spot on.
I couldn't find the 'Your bike against a garden fence which needs painting' thread, so here will do.





A brief stop at a sunny Walton for a snack




51 miles for me today. If I do 3 x 50 mile rides per month for the rest of 2018 then my imperial Eddington will be 50. Looks like the half century a month challenge rides will have to be made imperial instead of the current metric


----------



## Jon George (13 Mar 2018)

Following on from last week (when I considered going for 2x50km each week from now on), I went out North-East of Ipswich as an experiment. Snaffled another point for the challenge and definitely am feeling stronger. Long rides in the summer seem a believable target again!

At the halfway point: Wantisden.


----------



## Old jon (13 Mar 2018)

That’s better! That indefinable something gave today’s ride an extra shine somehow. How the doodah it happens I know not, but when it does it is brilliant. Thank you, life.

An ordinary start again. From where I live all is ordinary for quite a distance, including waltzing around Holbeck just to miss a few traffic lights and other stuff. Escape via Crown Point Bridge, where all city bound traffic has been banished while things are being done to look after Leeds Bridge. Not much traffic at ten in the morning though, so Regent Street, Roseville and Roundhay Roads all the way to the Oakwood Clock without any problem at all, other than the legs were having a hard time of it. Keep following the road in the direction of Wetherby, up Boot Hill and that was a heave this morning. I should not complain, I chose to ride the fixed today and had already decided the route . . .

But there is good, to reach the top and have a distance of level road to ride along for a while. Turn right onto Red Hall Lane, and along Skeltons Lane, passing what was once Bramley Gardens on the way. Not quite demolished yet, I am often intrigued at the way seemingly unstable columns of masonry take a fair bit of knocking down. Today, I did not stop to look, but carried on to Thorner Lane and turned left to ride down Sandhills.



After downhill riding, there is almost certain to be some up, don’t you find? Church Hill in this case. Once at the top there is a mile or two of easy pedalling along the way to Bramham. Drop down to the beck, which is almost crossing the road by itself, and enjoy the short sharp climb back up to another Thorner Lane. Hmm, depending which map I look at the beck could be Milner Beck or Bramham Beck. Anyway, the one that joins the eastern end of Wothersome Lake. Anyway, before Bramham is reached, turn left onto West Woods Way. What gentle breeze there may have been was not at all evident along here this morning. So, easier riding all the way to Wattle Syke, and I turned left yet again to ride to Collingham, which is about as close as I was going to approach the River Wharfe today. Riding away from a river is normally uphill, and that is what the road from here does to a greater or lesser degree, passing Bardsey and East Rigton, and after a descent the long long way up through Scarcroft. All this ends eventually. A big grin all the way down Boot Hill and indeed most of the way back home, crossing the Aire at Crown Point Bridge again and reaching the street I live on twenty eight miles after leaving it. A good ride, as I may have mentioned earlier.

Garmin squiggled this for me


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Four days-off now
> However, todays weather is certainly not conducive to a ride
> Not that I'm (by any stretch of the imagination) a fair-weather rider
> It's more the getting shouted at by SWMBO, when she comes home, for going out just to (as she'd see it) get very wet
> ...


*Bike selected;* CGR (as I knew there'd be damp/mucky roads, & I might venture onto towpaths/old railways)
*Weather;* overcast. rather cold, damp, light rain
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


Got the better day
Drier anyway, & now I'm back home..................sunshine

I had no aims, but just 'pottered'
Down through the town, over the railway, on the road-bridge, next to Normanton Station
A 'corner-cut', by using a portion of the Wakefield Wheel, only from Station Road, to Altofts Hall Road
Down through Lower Altofts, to the LaFarge Concrete plant, where there's access to the new section of 'Greenway' to Castleford. alongside the River Calder
The green/yellow marked section
https://cyclecityconnect.co.uk/projects/wakefield-to-castleford/

Altofts Station (closed 1990?)
Pope Street





At 'Fairies Hill Lock', where I joined it
In the 4th picture, the track follows the left-hand baking, & passes under the viaduct (Leeds - Castleford)
I bumped into a local MTB rider, on top of the viaduct, in 4th picture, when it started raining (only for about 10 minutes though)






Once in Castleford, the vehicular points took some time* (1.) *

I rode through the town, around its old Potteries area, up to the new ASDA, at Glasshougton, then back along the bypass/link-road, to the new Police Station/'Central Custody' at Havertop, before heading back into Normanton, to take a few more photographs* (2.)*


Hopefully out tomorrow again



*1.* I saw a quintet of unusual vehicles. all _very_ close to each other
*2. T*here was also a couple of 'Bench Marks', & an unusual wall-reflector


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2018)

Donger said:


> What to do while your car is being M.O.T'd? I had just the idea today. Left the car at the main dealers in Cheltenham, and headed off along the edge of the Cotswolds for a touristy bike ride.
> 
> Stanton is one of my favourite small villages in the Cotswolds:
> View attachment 398855



Hooton Pagnall is always thought of, as a misplaced Cotswolds village
It's in the middle of the South Yorkshire Coal-Fields, & is very much out of place!!!
http://www.hootonpagnell.com/the-old-school/4537509179
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-4874815


----------



## Stonechat (13 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> After picking up my new (to me) steed at the weekend, today was the day for a decent test and fettle to get the setup right. Since the day dawned nicely and I was in no rush, I opted to do the planned April half century (metric) ride with some extra's added on. This led me to some really quite nice roads that I've not ridden before in the Esher, Oxshott & Stoke A'Abernon area, including a little trip around the octagonal Whiteley Village which was a lovely little place. Of course, with the nice roads come the rubbish ones, and there were a good few miles done on them. Surreys roads seem to have gotten worse through the recent cold snaps and I found myself riding a strong primary on some of the A roads to avoid them, not ideal but all good drivers today so no hassle The new ride was comfy, and bar a couple of minor changes is pretty much spot on.
> I couldn't find the 'Your bike against a garden fence which needs painting' thread, so here will do.
> View attachment 399787
> 
> ...


Nice bike @cosmicbike


----------



## i hate hills (13 Mar 2018)

Problems with my knee and an on going chest issue have hammpered me big time but today i managed a 6 miler on the MTB and factored in a cup o tea stop. Hope to keep going and build up the miles slowly .


----------



## gavgav (13 Mar 2018)

Finally back on the bike again, after 2 & 1/2 weeks without a ride, due to the Beast From the East and other plans always co-inciding with the very few decent days of weather we’ve had over the past month or so!

It was a relatively mild afternoon, in the sun at least and so only had 3 layers on, but took a 4th as I knew it would drop cool once the sun went down and boy was I right!

Headed over to dads, taking the road route through Meole Brace, Hook a Gate, Annscroft and Exfords Green, as I knew the route over Lyth Hill would be flooded from the recent snow melt and rain. Only thing to note on route was that the River Severn has burst its banks and so the small tributary near home has risen onto the cycle path, under the road bridge, which I’d half expected in advance and so had taken the dry route instead!

Chatted to Dad for 20 minutes and the temperature had dipped considerably during that time, so it was extra layer on and a chilly route home, through Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots. Still a few bits of snow about in the verges, which I was quite surprised at.

As I reached the traffic lights into my estate, a coach pulled up at them and it was from the company that I used to work for, based 60 mile away, which took me by surprise.

14.9 miles at 12.1mph avg speed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Mar 2018)

Busy day but I managed to get this one in before dark. Nice day with some sun and good temperatures. No wind is a bonus. Off around the lanes to the north of the Hills I found to be quite wet. We've had quite a lot of melted snow (some of which is still along the lane-sides) and rain and the other side of the hill always takes longer for stuff to drain. There are plenty of ups over there too and they don't seem to get any easier. Over the worst of the lumps takes me south with the spine of the Hills to my left. It's necessary to jink across the main Ledbury road for the super lane at Eastnor. The ford was quite deep with the Glynch Brook flowing strongly. Footbridge for me. Now I rounded the southern end of the Hills with a flood at Bromsberrow. This is one of the usual suspects and there is a little dodge through a farmyard which keeps me dry. From there it's back north through the Castlemorton lanes to get in just before the sun began to set. Nice one for sure. 39 smiles


----------



## lazybloke (13 Mar 2018)

Short off road ride through the mud at lunchtime today. Only 6miles but great to enjoy the sunlight.

Locked myself out!


----------



## Mrs M (13 Mar 2018)

Got my cycling mojo back  after fat biking on hols 
Went out on the Pashley today 
Felt strange at first as always have the Pashley and roadie saddle very high 
Pleasant wee local toddle, looked warmer that it was though.
Headed home with cold hands despite the winter gloves


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Mar 2018)

My ride today.......

......didn’t happen. Planned 20 miler in the last of the afternoon sun scuppered by this....





A42, fast lane, 70mph. Game over! “Not a problem,” I thought, “I’ll just do a zwift session when I get home.”

Nope.

Power meter on the blink and a suspect bent RD hanger causing all sorts of issues with that too.

Now fixed, I’ve ran out of time altogether for today with no riding achieved.

One of those days I guess.

Ah well, try again tomorrow.

Well done to everyone who did get out!


----------



## roadrash (13 Mar 2018)

A bit of gaffer tape and that will be good as new


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> A bit of gaffer tape and that will be good as new



Haha, like it grew there!!


----------



## Eagone (13 Mar 2018)

Got a chest infection so can’t bike so went to the pub and had first two pints of the year and now feel typsie


----------



## Katherine (13 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> 51 miles for me today. If I do 3 x 50 mile rides per month for the rest of 2018 then my imperial Eddington will be 50. Looks like the half century a month challenge rides will have to be made imperial instead of the current metric



The half century challenge is for both or either! 1 point for a half metric, 2 points for a half imperial, 3 points for a metric century and 4 points for an imperial century. 
All for fun


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

Had a lovely 12 mile ride this afternoon on the roads in and around Littleport - same route as last Tuesday via Downham Common, Black Bank, Parson's Lane, then out to Sandhill and back via Camel Road etc.

Bike fitness coming back at last - managed to spin bigger gears than last week, but now my knees and quads are feeling it a tad.

Was lovely to get out though; not much in the way of wind, dramatic fenland skies, not much in the way of motorized traffic. Did have one close pass from an eejit in a Toyota HiLux though.

Loads of pheasants in the fields now that it's not *bang* *bang* *bang* season anymore, and a week of mild weather has done wonders for the daffs on Branch Bank - they're almost in full bloom now and look absolutely stunning. Really put a smile on my face. Not so good was the giant cat tree and the TV cabinet dumped in the verge on the common.

Enjoyed the ride loads though, can't wait to get out again later in the week.


----------



## Katherine (13 Mar 2018)

A nice early evening ride of 22 miles. (That's all time allowed! @13 rider ) I only needed the lights for the last few miles. It was especially lovely hearing and seeing the song thrushes at various points along the way. First ride of the year when only 1 pair of socks needed and no base layers!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> A nice early evening ride of 22 miles. (That's all time allowed! @13 rider ) I only needed the lights for the last few miles. It was especially lovely hearing and seeing the song thrushes at various points along the way. First ride of the year when only 1 pair of socks needed and no base layers!


I let you off with that one  10 to go is still a big enough chunk to not require rounding up to a metric half


----------



## iandg (13 Mar 2018)

Stornoway to Tarbert and back 117km, my first 100km+ ride since last July. Head wind out tail wind back. Stopped at the Harris Distillery for soup, a roll, a brownie and a pot of tea for lunch


----------



## Roadhump (14 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> After picking up my new (to me) steed at the weekend, today was the day for a decent test and fettle to get the setup right. Since the day dawned nicely and I was in no rush, I opted to do the planned April half century (metric) ride with some extra's added on. This led me to some really quite nice roads that I've not ridden before in the Esher, Oxshott & Stoke A'Abernon area, including a little trip around the octagonal Whiteley Village which was a lovely little place. Of course, with the nice roads come the rubbish ones, and there were a good few miles done on them. Surreys roads seem to have gotten worse through the recent cold snaps and I found myself riding a strong primary on some of the A roads to avoid them, not ideal but all good drivers today so no hassle The new ride was comfy, and bar a couple of minor changes is pretty much spot on.
> I couldn't find the 'Your bike against a garden fence which needs painting' thread, so here will do.
> View attachment 399787
> 
> ...


Lovely bike, I would love a Van Nicholas, but a bit out of my price range at the moment. I was on a beginners' maintenance course a few weeks ago and one of the other students brought one to work on, what a lovely machine.


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Light Blue



If you pop in again say hello;I'm the old git in glasses


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Mar 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> If you pop in again say hello;I'm the old git in glasses




I sent Mrs Dave in and I stayed with the car so as not to pay for parking. A young lad with piercings dealt with her.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> A nice early evening ride of 22 miles. (That's all time allowed! @13 rider ) I only needed the lights for the last few miles. It was especially lovely hearing and seeing the song thrushes at various points along the way. First ride of the year when only 1 pair of socks needed and no base layers!




No base layers and just a pair of socks... Ooooh , matron!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Mar 2018)

Yesterdays ride: It looked like being the best day of the week so I got myself up and about early and headed out to do the March imperial century.

It was a bit grey and drizzly to start with which wasn't ideal, but on the other hand meant that there was no frost which was something that had worried me as it had been raining the previous day. My plan for this trip was to do a loop taking in Ludlow, Bishop's Castle and Montgomery, which I haven't done for a while and had been putting off as it's a while since I last did a hilly century.

I know that I generally need to add a bit of mileage to be sure of the 100 when riding this way so started off following my old commuting route to Upton Magna before turning southwards through Wroxeter, Cressage, Longville and over the climb of Wenlock Edge past Wilderhope Manor (which is the easiest route over the Edge in my opinion). On the way the grey conditions turned to proper rain and I got quite wet whilst riding towards a line of blue sky which eventually led to the rain stopping and the sun coming out.

Over the other side it was sunny but quite cool. There is still a surprising amount of snow at the side of the road in places and many of the villages in Corvedale must have been properly cut off at the start of the month. Stopping to take photos of snowdrops at the side of the road near Peaton I ended up chatting to a chap who asked about the ride, admired the bike (I hadn't the heart to tell him it's a cheap, heavy lump) and told me about the retired farmer who'd planted the snowdrops all along the verge.

From here it's a pleasant run into Ludlow as the road is nicely flowing, there are good views to the surrounding hills and there is little traffic. Unfortunately though this was where I encountered the worst driving of the trip when an overtaking Discovery came a bit closer than is polite and was already pulling back in to the left before they'd gone past (a bugbear of mine)......... THEN I realised they were towing a horsebox . A jink to the left and I avoided it hitting me but I was not impressed and they got a gesture.

After an elevenses stop at Ludlow I tackled the big climb of the day into the Mortimer Forest. Having not ridden as much over the winter as I've been used to, the climb was rather a slow plod in a low gear but I paced myself alright and made it up without straining anything, then enjoyed the fast descent down the other side to Pipe Aston.

Usually when out this way I head for Leintwardine but this time tried a bit of exploring to Adforton (passing John Challis's place), Walford and Brampton Bryan then a back road to Bucknell and a detour to Hopton Castle, which I've never been to before, where I stopped for my lunch (dainty little castle, majestic setting among the rolling hills). The road surfaces have suffered generally over this winter but are especially poor round this bit of the country so I got rattled round a bit.

Back on track I passed the metric century somewhere between Kempton and Lydbury North and found myself flagging as I turned into the wind. Bishop's Castle was hard work to get through (being a steep climb through the town) and my chain came off when I tried to shift down to low range which is possibly a sign it's past its best (I've been putting off changing it 'til the weather improves)

Going in this direction you get the best of the gradients on the way to Montgomery and I got on much better than I expected. About here I realised that the alternative route earlier on had given me enough mileage that I could take the more direct route home rather than adding in the loop to Melverley I'd originally planned. This was very appealing this time as it cuts out a couple of energy-sapping climbs as well as reducing the distance so I went for that.

From Montgomery I had the wind helping most of the way back which made things go quite well, particularly after Westbury where I cruised along at around 20 for the couple of miles to Nox with little effort. It also helped with the hills later on towards Lea Cross and Hunger Hill which was very welcome.

I added on an extra loop through Condover at the end to be sure of being over the 100 and when I got home collapsed into a chair for half an hour before I could find the strength to get up again and put the bike away.

102.69 miles for the day. 12.7 mph moving average (10 hours with all the stops added). 32.1 mph maximum speed (love those downhill bits).






At Atcham early on. The snow melt from Wales has brought the river up but doesn't look like it's going to flood this time.





Some snow still hanging round in Corvedale.





Past their best but the snowdrops still look good. There was a good couple of miles where they filled the verge like this.





Ludlow. The A board amused me.





View of Dinham Bridge and Ludlow Castle from my elevenses stop.





The chapel at Pipe Aston.





Brampton Bryan.





Hopton Castle which is noteworthy for a five week siege and a massacre during the civil war.





Bishop's Castle. It is as steep as it looks.





Just a few miles from home and looking at the distinctive double hump of Pontesford Hill and Earl's Hill.


----------



## colly (14 Mar 2018)

Early AM jaunt out to clear the lungs.

A local loop climbing up from Roundhay Road and taking in part of Gledhow Lane which drops drops down into Gledhow Valley through the woods and back up the other side. Went up and down a few times and then made for home.
7miles 1000ft of climbing.

No where near as picturesque as @Rickshaw Phil 's ride but still quite nice on a cold but bright morning: 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjvlXNaoLU0


Not my video clip by the way, just one I happened across.


----------



## i hate hills (14 Mar 2018)

Back in the saddle today . Got a hospital appointment today but managed a cheeky 5 miler on the MTB . Cuppa at the Castle Centre were one can enjoy great views of the bird life out on the pond whilst trying not to make a mess of your trousers with the dribbling tea pot that i always manage to get...... Felt a bit zapped today if i'm honest . Long way to go before i get any decent bike fitness back . Just keep at it . Enjoying every minuite. Ride safe folks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> Early AM jaunt out to clear the lungs.
> 
> A local loop climbing up from Roundhay Road and taking in part of Gledhow Lane which drops drops down into Gledhow Valley through the woods and back up the other side. Went up and down a few times and then made for home.
> 7miles 1000ft of climbing.
> ...



Curious. I've never seen "Dead Slow" painted on the road before.


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Mar 2018)

Really happy with today's ride!!! I text @User21629 to see if she was free and thankfully she was! We met near my house and had a lovely ride! I was hoping for near 20 miles as I had allowed two hours from 3-5. I had a route in mind and we stuck to it! So so happy with the Allez, my hip and calves didn't play up till the end.

Hopefully having another girls ride on Friday after work


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Mar 2018)

Lovely mild and dry day today but the wind was blowing quite strongly as I headed out over the common. I had to dodge by Tunnel Hill to get into Upton because the lane is flooded deeply now. Jules H and Pete M were waiting patiently. The call was the fishing lakes at Ditchford Bank where an excellent value cafe feeds the hungry fishermen and us starving cyclists. So on we went through the traffic chaos due to the roadworks on the eastern side of the bridge for the quiet of the lanes by Kinnersley and Wadborough. The ford at Pinvin was well up. About as deep as we've seen it. The road was closed but we cyclists can use the footbridge so no worries. From there we chose to alter our usual lanes from Bishampton to go by Abberton. That lane is one we usually do in the opposite direction so it looked quite different from this new angle. Appetites were becoming noticeable as we dodged around Inkberrow and on to Flying Horse Lane. Now we had about a mile to go for the anticipated refreshments.

Some chat later we headed for Gallows Green to take the loop over the canal and railway twice at Oddingley. There's an unexpected steep little bank before Crowle which has one reaching for low gears and gets the heart pumping. The continuing southwards into that wind took us to White Ladies Aston and on the cross our outward route. Here the option to take a different route back took us to Defford and the ramp for Strensham before we had to do battle with the pre-bridge traffic chaos. Jules parted just before that and Pete parted in Upton leaving me to take the Tunnel Hill flood avoidance route to Clive's Farm. The water was sufficiently high that I opted to go through the farmyard to stay dry. It just remained to complete the usual run back with a slight detour to top things up to the round number. Over those last 2 or 3 miles I ran out of gas so just cruised slowly in. Longest ride of 2018 so far today. 70 smiles


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Mar 2018)

Fixed the power meter and thus today’s “ride” was alas only a virtual one- 1)the weather is just shocking and 2) we have a nice lady coming round to value our house so didn’t want to venture out then have a mechanical and miss the appointment!

A good challenging session which will warm me up for Sunday’s CC social around southern Leicestershire with @13 rider @tallliman @Lilliburlero and @Supersuperleeds..... apparently the forecasted apocalypse has now been down graded so fingers crossed all good to go!


----------



## tallliman (15 Mar 2018)

@Chris Doyle, I think the apocalypse is back on!


----------



## Fonze (15 Mar 2018)

30km on a nasty ass day ..
One of them days you don't feel like going but when you get home you're buzzing ..
Rained towards the end but didn't dampen what was a thoroughly enjoyable ride along the coast on the country lanes ..
Coffee with beans on granary toast now ..


----------



## galaxy (15 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterdays ride: It looked like being the best day of the week so I got myself up and about early and headed out to do the March imperial century.
> 
> It was a bit grey and drizzly to start with which wasn't ideal, but on the other hand meant that there was no frost which was something that had worried me as it had been raining the previous day. My plan for this trip was to do a loop taking in Ludlow, Bishop's Castle and Montgomery, which I haven't done for a while and had been putting off as it's a while since I last did a hilly century.
> 
> ...


I`m 7 miles from Ludlow, next time your out that way give me a nod, your welcome to a Brew .


----------



## Fonze (15 Mar 2018)

wicker man said:


> Stornoway to Tarbert and back 117km, my first 100km+ ride since last July. Head wind out tail wind back. Stopped at the Harris Distillery for soup, a roll, a brownie and a pot of tea for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolutely stunning scenery , must be a joy to ride such a route !


----------



## Jon George (15 Mar 2018)

Another 50k in the bag! I did the double loop from last week (Ipswich - Coddenham - Ipswich - Levington - Ipswich) on Patsy #3 The Hybrid as the weather seemed a tad inclement and the bike has mudguards. Back light fell off and broke, so a read of some relevant threads might be in order. 

In my childhood, I believe I was often accused of being a 'scamp' and a 'bad influence'. It seems some things haven't changed ...






After dodging the bullets, there was a brief pause at Coddenham.


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Chris Doyle, I think the apocalypse is back on!


Oh joy....


----------



## derrick (15 Mar 2018)

Nice quick 25 miles Wednesday afternoon, set the Garmin and the Wahoo to navigate the route. have had a few problems with the Garmin of late, so i bought the Wahoo, did a factory reset on the Garmin, then loaded them both with a route taken from Ride with GPS. Was really pleased they both worked flawlessly, With the Garmin i had always used Strava routes, Not sure what the difference is between Ride with GPS and Strava maps, but from now on i will be using Ride with GPS, Apart from that had a really good ride, then back to the pub for a couple of beers and a nice portion of chicken and chips.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1452786952:okay:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2018)

galaxy said:


> I`m 7 miles from Ludlow, next time your out that way give me a nod, your welcome to a Brew .


Thanks for the offer. That would be nice.

A fairly easy ride today on roads I know well: Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back via the short way using the A49.

It's relatively warm out and feels spring-like at last (back to cold and snow at the weekend though ). I managed to dodge a heavy shower and was glad I hadn't cleaned the bike yet as the roads over towards Cound were very wet.

The wind direction helped more than hindered for the second half of the ride and allowed me to get some good speed up over the last 5 miles or so. It had been a great ride but was slightly soured when a lorry did a dumb overtake on the A49, forcing the traffic coming the other way to stop _and _giving me minimal room at the same time.

23.6 miles at 13.9 mph average. Enjoyed that.






Usual view from Lyth Hill. It's a bit wet over there.





Looks nicer in the direction I'm headed.





Daffs blooming at last. In front of the church at Cound





And croci at Concord College. Spring is arriving.


----------



## iandg (15 Mar 2018)

Fonze said:


> Absolutely stunning scenery , must be a joy to ride such a route !



On days like that it's a wonderful place, wouldn't have been a joy in today's wind


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2018)

Glow worm said:


> Just a short 5 miler here this afternoon. I'm back in north Norfolk for a few days and rode through the woods between Waterden and Holkham (about 6 miles north of Fakenham)


Waterden church is worth a look, too, if you can spot the unmarked grass lane which leads to it. I know where it is but even then I sometimes ride past before spotting it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Mar 2018)

Another challenging indoor session for me today, on the back of a 5-and-a-half mile mudfest with the dog. I’m really hoping the weather is gonna be kind to us this weekend so we can get out on our planned ride instead of a possible zwift “fondo”- I do like the virtual miles as it helps me get stronger but it just don’t beat the great outdoors does it?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Mar 2018)

Still a nice mild flow of weather and some sunshine today. The weekend has cold, cold, cold and snow in the forecast. So I grabbed today while I could. I decided that the standard old run around the lanes and Hams would be just the thing. The roads were flowing with quite a lot of water after all the rain we've had. That's going to be risky when it freezes. Out over the common was fine today despite a tendancy to hindrance from the wind. Into the lanes at Redmarley gave me a chance to try a small amount of climbing and then a bit further on I decided to climb to Woolridge to view the floods in the valley. That was prompted by seeing the the Leadon had burst its banks. The view from Woolridge indicated the the flooding on the Hams wasn't particularly extensive so I headed down there to find no trouble along the road. The usual suspect Ham was well under tho'. I seemed to be pedalling quite briskly mostly due to a helpful tail wind. At Clive's Farm I jinked through the farmyard to avoid the usual flood below but it turned out to be unnecessary as the water has gone down here. My usual lane after Brotheridge Green was closed due to road works. As is usual when on a bike one ignores the sign and finds a way around the problem. It looked to me when I got there that the job had been done but the workers had just left barriers in place. No worries tho' getting around it all. Soon after I was arriving home just in time for lunch. Super wee outing timed to perfection. 44 smiles


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Mar 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I sent Mrs Dave in and I stayed with the car so as not to pay for parking. A young lad with piercings dealt with her.



That'll be Dan the manager


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Mar 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> That'll be Dan the manager


Never known as Discount Dan!


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2018)

Headed out for a spin at tea time. The forecast said the wind would drop some, but if anything it got up and kept veering around. Ah well, ho hum, I was out there and kitted up and didn't fancy returning home in shame. 

First three miles were really rather unpleasant, made so by a rather brisk headwind. Went out via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport. From there, looped around Parsons Lane and out to Sandhill before turning back into the headwind to come down along Branch Bank and the A10. Then it was a fizz along Camel Road back into Littleport. Decided to extend my ride, and turned down Station Road. Rode past the station to Horseley Hale, picking up the A10 again. From there it was back down Camel Road and home, retracing my wheel tracks along Black Bank. There at least I had a sort of tail wind for the first time in the whole ride, and got up to quite a decent clip. But by then the wind had veered round some 60 degrees from the start of my ride and rode the last leg back into that rather brisk wind. Really felt that last mile or so...

Saw a group of three friendly chaps on roadies fizzing down Black Bank on my way out - they said hello and waved. The daffs on Branch Bank are now in full bloom and look fabulous, and in sheltered spots, blackthorns have finally started flowering.

So, 16 miles in total, by far the longest ride I've had since my three month hiatus. Feel really good about that.  My knees and quads aren't quite so happy right now, but it's nothing a hot bath won't solve.


----------



## Aravis (16 Mar 2018)

I did a variation on one of my usual themes today, heading up the Avon towards Stratford, then back through some Worcestershire lanes before crossing the Severn for the final bit back to Gloucester.

With mostly light winds and the temperature comfortable enough for shorts and arm warmers, the forecast blast from the east seemed a million miles away. There was plenty of evidence of the overnight rain, as at this ford on the river Arrow at Coughton, near Redditch:






As so often, ignore the road closed signs and you will be rewarded.

Heading westwards towards the Severn, the view is dominated by the impressive ridge of the Malverns. This is from Croome Park, where for some reason a gate had been left in splendid isolation. Today's weather wasn't always as threatening as it looks here:






A climb up there wasn't on the agenda today. I'm trying to build gently towards some testing targets in the early summer, and today was pretty encouraging - 110 miles at 13.1 mph including all stops. I've been so slow over the winter that I wondered if I'd ever again be able to complete 100 miles in under 8 hours elapsed, but today I had over 20 minutes to spare.


----------



## derrick (16 Mar 2018)

Getting in the last ride of the week. 4 of us went out on our 25 mile ride to the pub. Weather stayed good.was a hard ride but the reward was a nice beer.met a couple of mates in the pub.great way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 Mar 2018)

@User21629 did indeed go out for another girls ride! Similar sort of route. Not as long! 16.4 miles and the weather was perfect! Sunny, a little windy still but lovely all the same.

I just tipped over my target so was super happy!!! Hope you enjoyed it too @User21629 ?


----------



## TigerT (17 Mar 2018)

I had the. day off to go for a ride yesterday. I've been wanting to try out Route 94 from Zürich to Zug for a while. It follows the River Sihl and I always like riding along rivers. They make forays navigation!

The weather forecast was overcast with showers until lunchtime, then brightening up, so the plan was to ride out hoping not to get too wet, then enjoy the ride home in sunshine. So I set out from home - I don't like riding through the middle of Zürich, but that went ok and I was out onto Route 94. The route goes out through a mixture of different areas including try lined paths in the centre of the city to more industrial areas, but after a while I got t Adliswil and from there it's pretty much scenic woods all the way to Sihlbrugg where you head out of the woods onto Roads, then back onto cycle paths for the run into Zug. I'd checked the route and there were long stretches of gravel paths, but I was not expecting them to be quite as rough as they were. Definitely no good for a road bike, so I was glad I was on my Scott. More on the paths later....

I got to Zug at lunch time and went and got some lunch before having a walk down to the lake. On a clear day, there are beautiful views of the mountains, but no such luck today. It was still a bit cloudy, but the lake was calm and the reflections from the clouds looked beautiful. 

I set off again to go home and thankfully it was warmer. There is one short climb on the route and my front derailleur decided to stick :-( so that was a bit more of a challenge than I wanted. After that it was straight forward on the road sections back to Sihlbrugg. Then it went temporarily a bit wrong - On there are some very short ups and downs on the paths through the woods, on one of them my front wheel slipped, I grabbed far too hard on the brake and launched my self head first down the rest of the slope. Result - A big hole in my elbow and sore grazed knees. Could have been worse - At least the bike was ok :-D

I was a bit sore after that, but wasn't going to let it spoil the day. So carried on home. Zürich in the rush hour was challenging. People seem to have a complete lack of awareness of what's happening around them on Fridays! Finally got home. and sorted out my wounds. Surprisingly, despite all the holes in me, my kit had survived without any - Just a couple of blood stains.

75kms in total - A great ride



Heading out of town




Adliswil - The last town before heading into the country.




The Zugersee. Looking calm and beautiful, but no mountain views today.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Waterden church is worth a look, too, if you can spot the unmarked grass lane which leads to it. I know where it is but even then I sometimes ride past before spotting it.



Yes I've been to the church - it is tiny but lovely. I signed the visitor book there with my then girlfriend in summer 1986 and was amazed to find the entry still there a year or so ago!
(By the way an article on a new bike shop for Lynn on Edward Benifer Way plus short piece on the advantages of cycling in town on p24 of today's EDP).


----------



## Biff600 (17 Mar 2018)

It's cold and windy.....best I get out on the MTB

See you in a couple of hours


----------



## colly (17 Mar 2018)

TigerT said:


> no mountain views today.



As a kid about 4 or 5 years old, I always wondered how they managed to play football in Switzerland without the ball rolling away all the time.. The only photos I had ever seen of Switzerland were all mountains.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Mar 2018)

Due to snow, cold winds and battered legs from circuit training I was in no rush today.
I didn't want to go far, and not too far in an easterly direction cos of that wind! Out of the village and through to Caldecote with the wind on my back, that was nice! Down to old Caldecote and past the church. Up to Kingston where there was a mixed flock of birds in the hedge. I spotted greenfinch, chaffinch and yellowhammer, there may have been others.

In Great Eversden I slowed up at the church









It really is photogenic (unlike me)





Remnants of the overnight and morning snow remained. The lowest temp I saw on my garmin was -1.7°c, but with that wind it felt much colder.

Over the A603 and into Harlton before turning down Washpit Lane and up to Comberton. I cheated by going up Green End then joining Long Road almost at the top of the first hill. Back to Hardwick with sweaty bits and cold bits too!

Almost 15 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1457498907


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2018)

Been itching to get a ride today .waited the weather to clear a bit .Out the door at 1315 just as it's start to snow oh joy .Did an hour loop including Polly Botts lane climb 14 miles in all conditions from snow to glorious winter sunshine and boy was it windy 




Clever use of a fallen tree stump near Bradgate park freshly finished . Time for coffee and cake


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2018)

Crazy weather. My commute in to work last night was 12 degrees C with little wind, the ride home this morning 3 degrees and blowing a hooley Fast commute home though. 
Now it's 1 degree and a brief utility ride to town in the snow and bitter wind. Ice tonight so van to work Must get some spiked tyres through the Summer so I'm ready for next year.


----------



## Jon George (17 Mar 2018)

With just a touch of cabin fever after not being on a bike for twenty-fours, I decided on a quick ride down to the docks on Patsy #3 The Hybrid to sample the weather for a planned excursion tomorrow. Obviously wasn't thinking too clearly, because I made a massive underestimation of what gloves to wear. I was only out for about fifteen to twenty minutes, but my poor fingers ended up more painful than a painful thing. 

Still, the trip through Hollywells Park was pleasant.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2018)

Just a slow ride out this morning to get some fresh air and a bit of shopping prior to having the afternoon in front of the TV streaming the IMSA Sebring 12hr Race. There had been a light covering of snow in the early part of the morning and the wind was bitterly cold and very strong so out came the 29er for a mixed surface ride.
Headed out in completely the wrong direction in order to take a couple of tracks and a back road into Felixstowe...



then along Felixstowe seafront where the North Sea was somewhat rough...



and further round where all the floodgates were unsurprisingly closed 



From there it was back inland to Lidl for the shopping and home for a hot chocolate. Only 13 miles, but it was over an hour out.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (17 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Must get some spiked tyres through the Summer


. Misread that at first @cosmicbike, thought that you were anticipating this miserable weather continuing for a few more months.....


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> . Misread that at first @cosmicbike, thought that you were anticipating this miserable weather continuing for a few more months.....



I had to look twice too, before my brain caught up with me


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> . Misread that at first @cosmicbike, thought that you were anticipating this miserable weather continuing for a few more months.....





Reynard said:


> I had to look twice too, before my brain caught up with me



Now I've had to read it again

Hoping the Schwalbe studded tyres will be cheaper come the Summer, those and a new pair of Winter boots.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Now I've had to read it again



Ooops, it's catching, isn't it?


----------



## Jon George (18 Mar 2018)

Went out for ride this morning to experiment with some different cycling clothing layers. As NASA might say: 'Great data, but not the positive results expected.' I did about 6 miles that felt like 18. (It didn't help that I'd forgotten I'd deflated my studded tyres during the last cold snap. There just wasn't the ice to justify them being so low today.)

This at Foxhall.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2018)

The CC forum ride organised by @13 rider was rightly cancelled to due to ice and snow so I decided to get the ice bike out and head to Nice Pie.

Once I was on the main road it was clear but decided to stay with main roads so headed pretty much directly through the city centre. Once out the other side onto the old Melton Road at Thurmaston and I hit slushy roads. Managed to get to Cossington before having a my first front end slide of the day as I hit a bigger patch of snow turning off the main road, but managed to stay on.

Slushy roads all the way to Sileby and a very slow climb up the drag to Seagrave. 

At the top of this climb I could have turned left and headed towards the main road, but decided to go right, through Seagrave and up a back road climb to come out on the same main road but closer to Nice Pie.

Seagrave was just about passable, though I did about 5mph down the hill and through the village and onto Berrycott Lane. I was now at this point thinking of turning back as there was a lot of snow and ice in Seagrave, but as I turned the corner the road was completely clear as I hit the climb. 

For those that don't know it, Berrycott Lane is about 1.7 miles long and a couple of hundred feet of climbing, it is a great climb as the steepest bit is at the start and it just gradually gets shallower. Anyway I got up the steep bit at the bottom on perfectly clear roads and then all off a sudden the road just disappeared. The rest of the climb was trying to stay in a track left by a car, but occasionally the snow got that deep I couldn't keep the pedals over it and had to walk. As I neared the top the snow thinned out and I was riding again.

The main road was pretty bad and I still had a couple of miles of going higher to get to Nice Pie so decided to head down Paudy Lane and back towards home. 

Normally this road is pretty fast as it is down hill all the way to Barrow, plus I now had the wind behind me, but again I was down to riding in the tracks left behind by the cars, and for some reason the clearest track was in the middle of the road and occasionally on the wrong side of the road. Every time a car came down the road, which fortunately wasn't often, I got off the bike and off the road until they had passed. Took me just shy of 15 minutes to do a three miles segment (200 feet drop in elevation) over 9 minute slower than my fastest time.

As I'm heading down to Barrow I see a jogger coming up the road, I say to him that we must be mad, he looked at me and the bike and said I was worse. By this point I was pretty mucky and the bike was covered in slush and snow. 

Once back to Barrow the roads started to clear again and it was a normal ride home.

I got off the bike and cleaned it straight away. I have no idea how I got it home as the slush was frozen solid on the bike. I couldn't see the dérailleur, the ice I got out between the front fork and front wheel was curved and had indentations from the studs on the tyre. The whole drive chain, seat stays and seat tube were covered in ice, in fact pretty much everything had solid ice on it apart from the top tube and the handlebars. Made it easy to clean though as all the dirt was within the ice. 

35 miles done at a massive average of 11.9 mph and with hindsight attempting to go up Berrycott Lane in this weather was bloody stupid. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1459114673


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Mar 2018)

We went for a nice long walk at Wimpole this morning and the bits of ground that weren't bone hard were squidgy and wet. 

So, this afternoon I decided not to go out on my mountain bike as I don't want to wash a dirty bike in this weather..... this meant my second ride of the weekend on my Spa. On the rear wheel is a Schwalbe marathon plus, it felt like dragging a rock behind me!

Down through Madingley and past the 3 Horseshoes pub, the car park brim full. On I went through the lanes to Dry Drayton. I stopped at the church of St Peter and St Paul for a photo 






Back through to the edge of Hardwick and around to Bourn and Kingston where I saw some Long Tailed Tits.
Back up through Caldecote, the Garmin reading -3.8°c.

16 miles. One numb left foot.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1459458173


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5185391, member: 9609"]

Camera didn't capture it well but at times with the wind behind I was riding at the at the same speed as the blown snow in total silence, quite sureal, it would be wonderful to stay within that moment for an hour or a day.
View attachment 400448

[/QUOTE]

I had a similar (surreal) sensation once, in Wales

Not that that natives were friendly, but it was whilst walking over the Pontcysyllte Aqueduct, it was a slightly breezy day, and the leaves on the water were being blown at the same speed we were walking
A very strange feeling

Coming back. into the breeze was no issue


----------



## Glow worm (18 Mar 2018)

11 freezing miles here in the flatlands today. The garmi.n said it was 26 degrees F (6 below! or about -3c). I sought some of the more remote areas hereabouts today for some solitude, though I needn't have bothered as almost no one seemed to be out.






An ephemeral pond looking as full as I've seen it.






At the deserted 'wild' campsite I managed to get a very welcome fire going. Perfect spot for a brew too.

Fire out, I headed off toward Wicken but my hands were frozen despite thick gloves and extra lining. So headed home a little early, upping the pace to keep warm.






On Swaffham Prior Fen, I followed a barn owl which was hunting the verges, for almost a mile. At one point it was
just a few feet away. But by the time I got my camera out though, I only managed the above lousy image (owl just right of pole) as usual!

I've done about 100 miles now on the new bike and I'm really not warming to it yet. Difficult to pin down reasons why, (lots of small niggly ones like the kickstand isn't as good as on my old bike, nor the rack or Dynamo lights and I'm not sure about the handlebars), it's running well enough though, hopefully in time it will be fine.


----------



## Jon George (18 Mar 2018)

Glow worm said:


> View attachment 400527
> 
> 
> On Swaffham Prior Fen, I followed a barn owl which was hunting the verges, for almost a mile. At one point it was
> just a few feet away.


I am convinced they do do this just to challenge our ability to stop cycling and get out some kind of camera to photograph them.


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Mar 2018)

So as @Supersuperleeds has previously alluded to, the planned Sunday social CC Forum ride around Market Bosworth was rightly cancelled (though rescheduled for next week) and because I am not as brave/crazy (delete as appropriate!) as @Supersuperleeds, I thought I’d play it safe and do a 100km ride on zwift. I did ok...for about 2 hours by which time my derrière was most uncomfortable and I just could not continue with it. 40 “virtual” miles it was in the end.
Forecast looking better for next week I’m told, and the midweek socials possibly back on too so I can start recording some real miles again!!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Mar 2018)

Having spent yesterday afternoon & evening slumped in front of the TV watching the Sebring 12hr live stream, I decided to head out for a ride this morning to make up for the alcohol & crisps consumed. A check of the wind direction and strength on Wundermap assisted route planning to minimise the effects of the cold, but there were still a couple of sections where I was swearing out loud at the head or cross winds.

It was -1°C when I left and never got any warmer, while the 15-20mph easterly was brutally cold in the open areas and it was as grey as only a British winter's day can be. I did keep away from my preferred back roads thanks to last night's snow, but there were still large patches of ice in a couple of places which needed avoiding. Out through Kirton and Brightwell before dropping in to Newbourne and heading back up to Waldingfield & Martlesham, across to Rushmere and Westerfield where there was the most evidence of yesterday's conditions...



(OK, so it's not as impressive as others have posted from a couple of weeks ago)
From there it was back home via Ipswich and Buckleshap to complete a metric 50 and to defrost my toes.




https://www.strava.com/activities/1459555008


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2018)

Not having got out over the weekend I tried to make up for that this afternoon. I went for the reverse version of my Cardington route which I don't do often as the climbing seems to go on forever when riding it clockwise. Heading out to Condover it immediately became apparent that the wind was fairly strong today (met office says it was 22-34 mph while I was out) but fortunately going this way it would be helping me up those hills later on, although I'd have to ride into it on the way back.

After the snow overnight into Sunday, the thaw has been quite rapid and that wind had dried out a lot of the roads so I stuck with the normal road tyres without any difficulty.

From Condover I headed to Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell then climbed up to Kenley (bit of a pull this one) and onwards to Cardington. Once past Kenley I had that wind behind me which made the downhill bits fast and the uphill bits fairly easy. After passing Cardington and the climb over Folly Bank I needed to pop an extra fleece on as the wind was quite a bit colder to ride into. From here back to Condover is mostly slightly downhill and I'm used to cruising along at 17 to 20 mph with ease. Today though it was more like 9 to 12 mph and hard work. The short route back would have exposed me to the wind and the busy traffic which wasn't very appealing so I headed over Lyth Hill where there was still snow on the road in places and a flood at the top.

28.8 miles today at 12.6 mph average. Okay given the conditions.





The Wrekin has a saddle made of snow.





At the summit of the Folly Bank climb.





Still looks picturesque partway down the descent.





Caer Caradoc from my regular viewpoint.





Looking back to the hills from Ryton


----------



## Roadhump (19 Mar 2018)

A couple of weeks ago I was really chuffed when I beat the Beast from the East, but this weekend, when the baby beast paid a visit, I chickened out and opted for a lazy weekend of watching sport on telly, curry, beer and warmth, so today, even though the strong north east wind was still there to make it quite chilly, I had to redeem myself and get out.

I decided to take the new Triban out for its second ride, and went up to the north end of Southport and through Banks, out into the country before heading back through Banks and along the gravel track that connects Banks Road to the Coast Road at Crossens, then I headed south, and now, with the benefit of a tailwind, instead of a headwind, I got a good speed up for about 2 or 3 miles. It was a lovely bright, sunny day, but very blowy and quite chilly. A shorter ride than I normally do at 22 miles, and my average speed was 14.1 mph, a bit lower than normal, which is probably down to spending more time riding into the wind than with it behind me, but I am really enjoying the new bike, it is fun to ride, nippy, tight and responsive, with more of a relaxed posture than a dropped bar bike. It should be good for some of the 15 - 20 mile commutes I do now and again, hopefully being quick enough to cover them in a reasonable time and quite comfortably. I stopped a few times for the odd photo.

Looking across the Ribble Estuary from Crossens towards Blackpool where the tower can be seen just to the right of centre, and St Annes Pier, on the horizon near the left of the pic.






Looking back from the same spot is the Crossens Pumping Station, and the hill just to its left (centre of pic) is Rivington Pike near Bolton.






The sea wall at Southport with Ocean Plaza entertainment / leisure complex to the left. Note that to the left of the wall is the pedestrian part of the wall, where cycling is frowned upon, and to the right is the dedicated cycle path, which is often impassable in the summer, due to pedestrians - not that I'm a paranoid cyclist or anything :-)







Looking past Southport Pier towards Blackpool where the tower and the "Big One" roller coaster stand out as landmarks


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Mar 2018)

Hallelujah! 

Finally managed to get out for the first time in eight days, a nice sunny flat run with the MO of just seeing how quick I could do it. I don’t normally focus on speed- I’m not a racer- but with that said I knew from all the indoor stuff and managing 117 miles at 15mph avg that I’d gotten a little stronger so I thought I’d just see how much. 

This was definitely a ride of two halves, the first of which was a pacey 10 miles to Twycross in 33 minutes in glorious sunshine (albeit still cold) with a pleasant tailwind. Stopped for 5 mins for a drink and to take the obligatory “Leaning bike” photo and then set off for the return leg.

Oh boy. 

The pleasant tailwind I previously referred to suddenly became a biting 20-30mph head/cross wind and the tree lined roads that afforded me such shelter on the way to Twycross were replaced by open countryside. At one point I was blown across the road such was the force of the crosswind and when that changed to a headwind I might as well have ridden up a 25% + climb, such was the difficulty. Max HR (180bpm) was achieved just riding the flats! Needless to say the “see how quick you can do it” ride became more of a “just try and get Home in one piece” ride and my first half average of around 18-19mph quickly dwindled down to 15.5 for the whole ride. 

On reflection the words “arse about face” spring to mind with regard to route planning but I just wanted to get out and back before dusk so planning went out the window.

Negatives aside, it was still an enjoyable ride at a still fairly moderate pace... 20 happy smiles for me!






Halfway stats






Obligatory bike shot

Check out Gone with the wind.... on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1461143519


----------



## Spartak (19 Mar 2018)

Great ride on Saturday... 5 of us ventured out in freezing conditions.
We headed into the wind. Stopping in Wotton-under-Edge for bacon sandwiches.
On leaving for the cafe the snow had started, we were now heading south back to Bristol, thru Hillesley & Chipping Sodbury.
50 kms with 500 metres of climbing.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2018)

2 night shifts of commuting by van did me no favours, the legs decided to be unhappy on dog walk today so I took the CX out after lunch to try and ease things off. Kind of worked, but the 7 miles were painful and in the end I took SWMBO advice and popped a pill. That did the trick, and a chilly 4 miles or so this evening were pain free.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Mar 2018)

After spending last night in the garage, the Van Nic Yukon emerged this morning with a set of 42cm bars (the 40cm ones it came with were too tight for me, made my shoulders ache), new front and rear brake cables and cross top levers gone. Those familiar will be pleased to hear I've kept the purple bar tape, managing to resist the new packet of black tape on the shelf.
24 miles later in the cold wind, a much more comfy bike. Need to tweak the saddle angle a little bit otherwise I think it's there. 
Imperial century due tomorrow, I do hope the wind backs off....


----------



## Jon George (20 Mar 2018)

Another 50k in the bag!
In the matter of about a month, I've gone from struggling on rides of this distance, to getting home feeling energised. (I couldn't even muster any disgruntlement with a drafting rider who hadn't had the courtesy to let me know he was there.) 

This at Butley: Bike Against Gate That Has Long Given Up Its Original Purpose In Life.


----------



## gavgav (20 Mar 2018)

I feel I should do a David Shepherd and stand on one leg whilst writing this (those who don’t know their cricket umpires will probably think what on earth is he on about (it’s page 1111 of the thread) ok it’s not the real “Nelson” (111) but being a numbers man I like it ).

Anyway, managed to get a short ride in, after work, to keep at least some resemblance of mileage in the legs, amongst the ice age blasts.

Headed over to dads, but in a clockwise direction, which is rare as I tend to stick to the opposite direction normally. It’s mainly to avoid the horrid right turn off the A458, at the A5 interchange, during rush hour, and indeed this evening showed exactly why as there was traffic galore. I pulled into the entrance to the lorry yard, and waited for a gap in the traffic to get across and onto the Betton road.

I had the wind behind me and it was helping me up the fairly gentle climbs, as far as the Lyons Lane turn. There was a load of traffic though, with this road being a bit of a rat run during rush hour and I witnessed a ridiculous overtake from woman in a Corsa. She gave me plenty of room.......but on a blind crest and bend, forcing chap coming the other way to stand on his brakes and come to a complete stop to avoid her .

Thankfully Lyons Lane was quieter and with the wind behind me I set 6 Strava PB’s to Condover, Ryton and Stapleton. There was still some snow on the verges along here and indeed some fair sized drifts back again by the Ryton turn.

I called at Dad’s for 20 minutes, and I smelt a chicken cooking in the oven as I came up the drive. Was tempted to stop for tea, but made do with stealing some of the crispy skin (I love Chicken skin!!) as I wanted to press on and get back to listen to the mighty Shrews’ match tonight, on the radio, which hopefully will leave us top of the league again

So I took the road to Exfords Green, Annscroft, Hook-a-Gate, Meole and home. Despite turning into the Northerly wind, it wasn’t as strong now and I made good progress, giving a mileage of 15 miles at an average speed of 12.5 mph. Happy with that on my heavy Cube and low mileage recently.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (20 Mar 2018)

A little local loop in figure of 8 shape. 16.1km in 37mins which is 8 mins faster than before. That's the difference in a race machine and a hard tail on 38mm semi-slicks.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Mar 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> After spending last night in the garage, the Van Nic Yukon emerged this morning with a set of 42cm bars (the 40cm ones it came with were too tight for me, made my shoulders ache), new front and rear brake cables and cross top levers gone. Those familiar will be pleased to hear I've kept the purple bar tape, managing to resist the new packet of black tape on the shelf.
> 24 miles later in the cold wind, a much more comfy bike. Need to tweak the saddle angle a little bit otherwise I think it's there.
> Imperial century due tomorrow, I do hope the wind backs off....


I am the opposite, still have wide bars on my Kona which I will change one day


----------



## Roadhump (21 Mar 2018)

One from yesterday - a lovely Spring day, so having last week prepared the Giant for use in the warmer months, only to be thwarted by Baby Beast, I seized the opportunity and took it out for a 36 mile trip around S.W. Lancs - up to Hesketh Bank and Tarleton, down the A59 to Rufford, left towards Mawdesley and then throwing a right into Mains Lane which runs into Wanes Blades Road, over the River Douglas and then alongside the River Tawd, past Hoscar train station and into Lathom via Hobcross Lane and Blythe Lane. Feeling a bit cream-crackered I stopped for a breather by a bridge over a small stream, half way to Ormskirk:





















Up Dark Lane to Ormskirk and back towards Southport. Luckily I was quite alert crossing the A59 in Ormskirk; there were a few cars waiting to turn right onto the 59 and I was going straight on so I slowed down and passed on their left. I could see other cars coming the other way, but my view was partly obscured, and as I passed the front car, the front car coming the other way lurched forward and across my path as the elderly driver tried to turn right. She saw me and braked, as I did too, and when I managed to push my heart back down into my chest, I carried on. 

One of the problems living on the west coast, especially where the coastline is wedge shaped pointing out to sea, is that when the wind is a westerly, you have a headwind from almost any way you approach home, and so the last 8 miles or so were quite tough, due to the brisk west wind. A good ride though on a beautiful bright day, 36 miles at an average of 16.0 mph.


----------



## craigwend (21 Mar 2018)

windy, very, very windy ~ the weather... not me !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Mar 2018)

Just Julian H and me today. Nice sunny stuff but the wind was a tad chilly. We chatted with Bozzy in Upton. Poor Bozzy has had to stop pedalling on doc's orders. We rode Tunnel Hill and looped to see a very wet Longdon Marsh before heading for Birtsmorton and Pendock. Then we took the lovely lane along the Glynch Brook for Upleadon Court and the dodge by Cleeve Mill for an entrance into Newent by the back door. We took a new way around by the church and lake for the cafe. No main roads involved!

I met an old colleague in the cafe. He's looking well and enjoying life. Eventually we two headed for Oxenhall and the lane with the ford. Wild daffs were everywhere and what we'd come to see. We climbed steeply into Dymock Wood where the daffs were not quite ready for us but at Shaw Common we had superb drifts to admire. Unusually from here we headed for Kempley with daffs standing guard at the side of the road. We paused at St Mary's Norman chapel for the daffs in the churchyard. Wondrous indeed. We then looped by Brooms Green for Ryton and more daffs. The large drifts in the fields here were late but that's fine - we'll be back. Then with daffs sightings getting fewer we had to dodge through the farmyard at Bromsberrow as flooding is still present in that dip. A change of route took us upward to Hollybush before we dropped off the common to junk by Drugger's End. Soon we were parting on Hook Bank so I took my standard run back. If my computer hadn't stopped for a while I might have topped up the miles to the round number. But who needs OCD? 59 smiles


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2018)

Nice ride out in the sun with dom, the aero wheels do make a difference, managed to sit on his wheel so much easier today, A few road works about slowed us down a little, but they are mending the pot holes so that's ok. got back to the pub had a couple of beers then home for a shower, just waiting for the timer to ping on the oven, then dinner will be served.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1464395731


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Mar 2018)

Stonechat said:


> I am the opposite, still have wide bars on my Kona which I will change one day



Well if you need a set of 40cm let me know, got an as new set of Boardman Flite you're welcome to.


----------



## colly (21 Mar 2018)

Despite looking forward to and making vague but definite plans of riding while I spent a few days away............................it never happened.

Was it the snow ? Was it the ice ? Was it the cold or the wind ? Nope, nothing like that. I left my cycling shoes behind.  What a silly arse. 
So we drove down on Sunday after being delayed by 6'' of snow on the road we live on. Setting off at noon rather than at 9am, it was Sunday to Wednesday at a lovely hotel and spa on the edges of Rutland Water. 
The place was good as were all the facilities. The local town of Oakham was a real nice place. Lovely views all round.
I've been riding once before around here a couple of years back on a 100 fixed ride so I was looking forward to cycling. Instead I managed a few miles walking around 'The Water' I took a couple of photos:










and then the battery on my phone ran out.

So while I've had a good time away. I could have been better organised.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Mar 2018)

Imperial century challenge ride had to be done today or I was leaving it until Good Friday. Being a weekday I had the dogs to worry about who can't be left for 8 hours (not fair on them), but I managed an arrangement with SWMBO to pop home from work for lunch, so no time constraints. Just as well really as I wasn't fast today..
Headed out towards Windsor Great Park at about 0720hrs this morning, earlier than planned and I figured some miles around the park would keep me off the roads during rush hour. Went via the Wentworth estate, a little chilly at -1 degree C. I have no idea which hole this is, pretty sure it's not the 19th....





After leaving the park it was time for the usual Explorer square gathering, so some strange little bits of routing through Slyfield Industrial Estate and a very hilly housing estate before I got a decent run down towards Flexford. I've got a very annoying rattle on the bike ATM, definitely rotational, not drivetrain as still clicky when freewheeling. Even more annoying is that it goes quiet when you spin the wheels up when not on it...Ho hum, something to look at..
More square hunting found me on a horribly rough farm track with deep puddles and plenty of mud, plus a steep hill at the end up to the A31 (the reason I was using the farm track, won't find me cycling on the A31). The view from the Hoggs Back, farm track follows the tree line on the left




Once clear of the mud we had a new rattle and I found both bottle cages loose, so a quick pause at Christmaspie for them to get tightened.
Getting into the hilly stuff now as I climbed out of Wanborough and over the A31 at the Hoggs Back before getting into the Surrey Hills. My target was a café at Churt, the Orchard Barn, and very welcome it was too at 61 miles. Coffee and a rather tasty brie, bacon and cranberry ciabatta to keep me going, and boy did I need it for what came next.
MORE HILLS To be honest I struggled on the way home with the hills. Camp Hill nearly killed me (might have been easier if Julian Clary was cheering me on). A pause at Ash Vale for a choccy bar made me feel sick with 20 miles still to go, and I forced myself to follow the planned route and grab a stray square missed last time out.
Home after nearly 8.5 hours, 7.5 of those on the saddle, and 102.2 miles, my longest yet. Also my hilliest, with 4941ft of climbing.
Next time I'm having cake at the lunch stop too.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2018)

18 rather blustery miles here, riding in and around Littleport.

Set off as usual via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport, then down Parsons Lane. Stopped off at the GP's surgery to pick up mum's prescription from the dispensary. I didn't half get some rather funny looks rolling up on a bike, but hey... 

Prescription safely stashed in the back pocket of my jacket, I bimbled off through Littleport via Main Street and Victoria Street. The latter was closed for sewage works, but still passable on a bike. Had a good laugh at cars ignoring the "Road Closed" sign and then having to do gazillion point turns in order to reverse course. 

From there it was up to Sandhill, crossing the railway and the river and heading down along Branch Bank. The daffs on the river levee are in full bloom now and they don't half look fabby.  There are a few narcissi among them now, and the odd very brave tulip. The blackthorns along there are now in full bloom compared to Friday, however. A left turn at the end to join the A10 for the run down to Camel Road - really hard work into a gusting headwind despite it being downhill.  Onto Camel Road, past the garden centre and the sports centre and back into Littleport proper.

Instead of doing the shorter Station Road loop, I went back out to Sandhill and repeated the above loop before heading home. The last three miles were really hard work due to picking up that horrible headwind again and the tank was beginning to run dry. Any further than this and I really need to pack a banana and a Mr Kipling in my bar bag... 

However, the wind was in the right direction for me to smell the crisps being fried up at Corkers on the other side of Pymoor. Oh maaaaaan... 

Feel really tired - but very virtuous.  And I thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------



## Jon George (21 Mar 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> If my computer hadn't stopped for a while I might have topped up the miles to the round number. But who needs OCD? 59 smiles


Such a flippant attitude to enjoying oneself on a bicycle should be awarded some sort of prize.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2018)

Yesterday’s ride, as per..

Being the first day of Spring, I dressed up in my Winter gear. Lucky, really, as within half as hour it was sleeting gently straight into my face. 
Still, happily, it only lasted for a while. 

I’d uploaded a route I’d made onto my Elemnt for a 50 mile ride, and stuck to the plan. 
Though the villages, eventually got to Cold Ashby to revisit the first Trig Point in the UK. 











Next village was Welford, where an old tee stump had been transformed into Postman Pat and Jess the cat. 

From there, I had a few miles to go before food. My halfway stop was going to be Sibbertoft gliding club. 






Nope.... shut! Don’t you just hate it when that happens!! 

I ended up sat outside feasting on a banana & a Mars Bar nstead of hot food and coffee 
As there were no more cafes en route, it was going to be a dry run.. 






Back through the lanes, there was still snow and slush around. Generally though, the roads were dry. 

Heading back homewards, I had a tailwind, which was nice (and part of the plan)






Once back home, sat in a sheltered corner, it was quite warm. 

52 miles, in sleet, cloud and occasionally sunshine. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1462417781


----------



## 13 rider (21 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterday’s ride, as per..
> 
> Being the first day of Spring, I dressed up in my Winter gear. Lucky, really, as within half as hour it was sleeting gently straight into my face.
> Still, happily, it only lasted for a while.
> ...


We rode by postman Pat on the Market Harborough cafe meet up as we rode post I think @Supersuperleeds shouted it's postman Pat just as a real postie walked by , made him and us laugh


----------



## Donger (21 Mar 2018)

My back is now fully recovered, and the snow has all but disappeared, so Metric Century a Month Challenge ride for March finally done at the third attempt. Glorious sunny (if a bit breezy) day in Gloucestershire today. Headed out without a game plan and just went where the fancy took me. After Stroud, I avoided the traffic on the A419 Cowcombe Hill and took an alternative climb up through Chalford and the land that time forgot:




A beautiful, quiet little climb, though quite steep in places. Having overtaken a couple of horse riders, I felt compelled to keep plugging away until Frampton Mansell, rather than be seen gasping at the side of the road.




Glorious weather and dry roads all the way up into the Cotswolds. This was a Spring scene in Sapperton:




I turned right before I got to Cirencester, and the season suddenly changed. At Coates, I took a leaf out of @User9609's book by using an improvised bike stand at the side of the road:




Came across a field of new lambs ... all togged out in plastic macs:




Headed back via Malmesbury and (shown here) Tetbury, where I demolished a Ritter Sport bar and most of my remaining drink:




Then followed a ten mile drag into a headwind that hadn't been forecast at all. I was relieved to arrive at the top of Frocester Hill, where I wanted to get a lansdscape view. Unfortunately I had a Landrover right on my tail and nowhere suitable to pull over. By the time I got 3/4 of the way down, I was able to pull into a farm gateway and get this shot. You can just see the silver strip of the River Severn in front of the hills of the Forest of Dean in the distance. The view from the top was ten times better:




Now home and hosed, and still in the MCaM Challenge for 2018. In fact that's now 39 consecutive months with at least one 100km ride, and it brought my Eddington Number (Imperial) up to 53. Today's ride was 100.6km (62.5 miles) .... which I was quite pleased with, considering I'd not planned a route at all. Must have taken all the right turns for it to add up to just the right distance without having to go round the block at all when I got home, and without leaving myself an extra ten miles or so at the end. Well done to @cosmicbike on keeping the Imperial Century Challenge going. That's quite a step up from last year. I've only ever done one of those, and I'm not keen to repeat it any time soon!
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## mgs315 (21 Mar 2018)

Nothing major today, 14 miles in 50 odd minutes to blow out the cobwebs a bit after a week in Norway. Set a few new PBs on Strava including a top 10 trophy which was a bit of a surprise. I guess taking a week off any form of training bar body weight exercises helped.

A few people from the local club are going out for a 40-miler tomorrow but I think my night shift will end too late for that one so might be a pootle over to Box Hill for a coffee and a pastry later in the day.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2018)

A slightly curtailed early morning ride .






Managed the first 2 and a bit miles with some clunky gear changes and then the di2 stopped changing at all so stuck to a flat 10 mile loop .

Fingers crossed once charged all will be rosy


----------



## mgs315 (22 Mar 2018)

@biggs682 That’s a very fancy single speed you’ve got there today! 



mgs315 said:


> A few people from the local club are going out for a 40-miler tomorrow but I think my night shift will end too late for that one so might be a pootle over to Box Hill for a coffee and a pastry later in the day.



So yep the shift was too late so a trip to the Box was in order, expect muggins here forgot his bike lock so lunch was an energy gel and a bit more water! Coffee at home now instead.













Triban at Epsom



__ mgs315
__ 22 Mar 2018



Quick stop off on the way home.




Quick stop at Epsom Downs on the way home.

Noticed a while back I didn’t do too badly overall on a segment close to home so decided to take it on as I was passing it on the way home. Yes I was trying. I feel ashamed. Well apart from the fact I got the KOM woo! First one. Hopefully I’ll grow out of segment bashing soon?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2018)

@mgs315 i wasn't impressed but hey ho , sorted now


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Mar 2018)

Just a short one today as my brother wanted to get out for his first ride in about six months.

We headed into Shrewsbury and did a little loop through The Quarry. It was clear to see that Doug has lost a lot of fitness but he's been out now and I'll get him going further on the next one.

7.6 miles at 9.6 mph average.





Just to prove he's been out.


----------



## gavgav (22 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just a short one today as my brother wanted to get out for his first ride in about six months.
> 
> We headed into Shrewsbury and did a little loop through The Quarry. It was clear to see that Doug has lost a lot of fitness but he's been out now and I'll get him going further on the next one.
> 
> ...


He kept that quiet when I popped round earlier!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Mar 2018)

I rode over the Hill to join the CTC ride. Their plan was to see the daffs that I'd visited yesterday but by a differing route. 19 of us were at the meet but my old pal, Bill D, peeled off in Ledbury. Ben F was our leader and he took us the lanesy route to Ledbury. From here we aimed at Tiller's Green. It was while looking after some of the slower riders that I got caught in no man's land and took the wrong guess at a cross roads. By the time I'd climbed up the ramp for St Mary's I knew I'd be on my own for a while. I went by Kempley where and continued through the woods to Shaw Common where I asked a rider coming the other way if he'd seen the group. No sightings reported I took aim at the cafe (cyclists always end up at the cafe!). That meant winging it through the confusing Gorsley triangle which I seemed to manage well. I ended up on the lane for Aston Crews as intended. From Aston Crews it was straightforward to drop for Barrel Lane and then Longhope and the cafe. I ordered and waited as I was first there! Some time later they arrived. Ben's navigation had gone awry and he'd done an extra loop. No worries.

Setting off Ben took us to Barrel Lane (again for me) but took a different dodge into the Gorsley triangle. He did an excellent job of taking us through to North Pole Lane and the steep climb into Dymock wood. The daffs here had begun to show much better than I'd seen yesterday. What a difference a day makes. Dymock arrived as expected but time was getting on. Then my freewheel stopped engaging. I managed to get it to reengage and some of us began to up the pace a touch as time constraints became an issue. We dodged around the flood at Bromsberrow as we had yesterday and not long after it was just Rick A and me riding for home. My freewheel disengaged again so with 2 miles to go I scootered my way homeward. Mrs 26 rescued me with 0.5 miles to go. It was nice to catch up with some old pals today and to meet some new ones. Now it's time for me to look out my spanners as a non working bike is not allowed. 54 smiles and a new cafe added to my repertoire.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2018)

Back to front commute just finished.
I put the CX in the car and drove us to w*rk for 13:30 yesterday afternoon so I could ride home when I finished at midnight.







It’s dark out there, with a surprisingly cheeky headwind all the way home.

12.5 miles, ready for a shower & bed, then ride back in to w*rk tomorrow afternoon.
Maybe I’ll leave the car there again and commute two days on the trot.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> Despite looking forward to and making vague but definite plans of riding while I spent a few days away............................it never happened.
> 
> Was it the snow ? Was it the ice ? Was it the cold or the wind ? Nope, nothing like that. I left my cycling shoes behind.  What a silly arse.
> So we drove down on Sunday after being delayed by 6'' of snow on the road we live on. Setting off at noon rather than at 9am, it was Sunday to Wednesday at a lovely hotel and spa on the edges of Rutland Water.
> ...


Sounds like me 
I did London to Brighton, Mrs Stonechat drove down and I was packed up.
Late the day before I wanted to go out so raided my packing for my normal shoes.
So ended up in Brighton with only cycling shoes! At least at the time I was wearing moutain bike type.
Had to dash into town for some trainers


----------



## pjd57 (23 Mar 2018)

Went out from Maryhill to Fintry today.
We avoided the Crow Rd route and opted for Milngavie to Killearn then Fintry.
Lunch at the excellent Fintry Inn, with our partners( who came by car ).

Probably ate too much and "enjoyed" the hills coming home with indigestion thrown in.

42 miles and 2,500 feet of climbing


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> the Crow Rd


Ah yes - thanks for the memory. In a previous life I used to ride over the Crow Road, through the Carron Valley and back over the Tak Me Doon. Once upon a time Fintry had a youth hostel. I suppose it's gone now..... That reminds me - is the "Roof of the World" road still there?


----------



## pjd57 (23 Mar 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Ah yes - thanks for the memory. In a previous life I used to ride over the Crow Road, through the Carron Valley and back over the Tak Me Doon. Once upon a time Fintry had a youth hostel. I suppose it's gone now..... That reminds me - is the "Roof of the World" road still there?




I'm not sure about the "Roof of the World " road.
Although I live in Maryhill , I am a bit lost on the roads out there. I just follow my mate.

We were planning on going through the Carton Valley on our last trip out that way but it was still under umpteen feet of snow.

Great cycling area.


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2018)

Nice 25 miles to the pub, the Moon under Water a Weatherspoons, best ham egg and chips ever washed down with a couple of beers, i think it was 5 to be honest, great ride with 5 mates. whats not to like.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1467426274


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Mar 2018)

First proper ride for a fortnight thanks to the sn*w. The ongoing melt plus last night's rain had an unusual effect on the rivers. This is a view looking from the recently restored Rink bridge over the Tweed, which is high but still dark, towards the confluence (lovely word that) with the Ettrick, which is a yellowy brown colour and in full spate. 




The snow has mostly gone, hopefully this is the last time this year I'll be able to do this.




Which was a good excuse to stop half way up the Woll and look back the way towards Selkirk.




On the descent the sun shining on the distant snow covered Cheviot was distracting enough to make me stop.




And 10 miles further on it looked even better.




Last night's rain had washed all the salt off the roads and they weren't too muddy. I'd just decided to take the road bike out this weekend for the first time this year when round the corner came a cooncil gritter bearing the name 'Ready Salted'. Oh well, maybe next week.
30 miles at 12.9 mph.


----------



## User6179 (23 Mar 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Ah yes - thanks for the memory. In a previous life I used to ride over the Crow Road, through the Carron Valley and back over the Tak Me Doon. Once upon a time Fintry had a youth hostel. I suppose it's gone now..... That reminds me - is the "Roof of the World" road still there?



Top of the World, highest point between Fintry and Kippen


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2018)

14 miles for me this evening - not as long as Wednesday's ride, but I swapped very flat for what passes for hills out in this neck of the woods. Rode the Downham - Way Head - Coveney - Ely - Downham loop, first time since the Autumn. Made for a nice change, but those short, sharp climbs were a bit of a shock to the system...  Also, the road surface between Downham Hythe and Coveney has deteriorated markedly - not that it was ever particularly brilliant - but some of the potholes really are mahoosive. 

Did enjoy riding out at dusk though, it's one of my favourite times of the day to be out on the bike. Plus the wind had completely dropped, so it was very pleasant out. Unlike along Branch Bank, the Blackthorn along Downham Hythe and West Fen is only starting to get going, plenty of daffs here and there, no sign yet of the periwinkles that were so abundant at this time last year, but saw several stands of beautiful pussy willow.  Saw bats flitting about (first time this year) and a barn owl hunting over Downham Common.

Downside was that the ash trees opposite Isle Vets, which used to house a thriving rookery, have been cut right back.  I suppose the upside is that the road isn't slimed in about an inch of bird poo at this time of year, but it's sad to see the birds gone and the trees butchered... 

Did have my first ever non-comestible roadside find though - a 20p piece.


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5191594, member: 9609"]

I take it you were out later in the day, I was out mid afternoon and the cloud never lifted of cheviot
[/QUOTE]
Out at 4:15pm, the last photo was taken about 6:15.


----------



## mjr (24 Mar 2018)

Went on a short tulip hunting ride yesterday. Not much showing yet but a couple of suspects. I think the snow has probably delayed them which could cause a scheduling problem for the tulip ride because early May's already pretty packed with wellies, Reach and fancy dress rides.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Mar 2018)

Eddy said:


> Top of the World, highest point between Fintry and Kippen


Yes - I had a look at the map and decided that must be the road. Funny thing is that it isn't the highest road in them thar parts IIRC


----------



## User6179 (24 Mar 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yes - I had a look at the map and decided that must be the road. Funny thing is that it isn't the highest road in them thar parts IIRC



Aye, its not that high, less than 600ft, think the Crow is just over 1000ft.


----------



## delb0y (24 Mar 2018)

Gentle 32 for me today. although even the slightest hills felt less than gentle. Still trying to find some fitness after only pootling around this winter. Not much to report. Alney Island was very wet and muddy - enough to make me wash the bike when I got back, and the horses are tethered and left again.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2018)

After a morning in the garden we went out on the tandem. Nowhere exciting, just a spin to Waresley GC for a custard tart and a cup of tea.
On the way there we had a really lovely Red Kite circle around us just near to the maggot farm.
A few buzzards, long tailed tits and some beautiful spring flowers, just like these...





Well okay, maybe not!

25 cool, misty miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1469133595


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Mar 2018)

The roads finally dried up so a rather nice spin out to Cawood then on to the outskirts of Selby and back home via Grimston Park. Just over 30 miles in total, great ride.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

Just a quick 2 mile spin this morning to check out a stand of pussy willow closer to Casa Reynard than the ones at West Fen as I'm looking to use some to decorate my Easter basket next weekend.


----------



## Vantage (24 Mar 2018)

I have the CC Jersey!
I set off with blue sky and sunshine over my head this morning. Onto NCR55 which has been entirely resurfaced since I was last on it over a year ago. The Bolton end as usual is still gleaming and sparkly with broken glass in various sections but my Voyagers made it through without holes in them. All the stupid anti cycle gates have been removed too 
Little Hulton had me inching past 2 Bolton Council rubbish removal vans taking up the whole path but aside from those, my journey was unhindered. Lots of doggies out taking their owners for a walk and most were nice enough to greet me back.
I arrived at Monton Church about 20 mins early and sat browsing the forum on the Samsung. Not long after I heard someone call "Bill?"
It was Katherine 
My first encounter with a fellow CC'er was pleasant. She's a very nice lady.
We had a chit chat, Katherine took the obligatory photo and offered to ride back to Bolton with me. 
I'm not sure who set the pace but we pootled along at a slow pace dodging loads of marathoners whilst having a natter. Katherine was breaking in her new SPD's and despite being new to them, didn't fall off despite some questionable manouvers by muggins here. Both bikes survived the glass trails of Bolton and we even survived Bolton drivers as we approached the town centre.
I offered to accompany Katherine to Manchester Road through town but she assured me she'd find her way home. I hope so because when we parted company she was going in the opposite direction to her intended destination!
I'll state for the record now that she was alive and well when I last saw her. I haven't chopped her up and stuffed her into my Pendle.
I've now scribbled my nick on the Jersey and will make reasonable efforts to palm it off to some other CC'er on its way north.
21 miles I think is the most I've done in a long time and I certainly felt it when I got home. Fell asleep soon as I got in 
Good ride.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21519385?privacy_code=LzHYxKYPN2kdCHj2


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Mar 2018)

Nearly two weeks since my last ride - shameful I know. 

Anyhow, a metric century was planned for today, but one of the other riders I was heading out with had another commitment crop up meaning he'd be pushed for time, so we cut it short to an imperial half.

Would you believe we started up Coal Road? 
Then Skeltons Lane and the long descent into Thorner, before tackling Church Hill to climb back out of the village and on past Bramham Park, through Wothersome Dip when the descent is always fun and the climb back out less so.
Down towards Bramham, crossing the A1(M) bridge and dropping into the village, where for some silly reason I'd decided to route the climb out up the Col de Town Hill, then tackled the Windmill downhill heading for Clifford. Dow the hill in the village, taking the last turning for Boston Spa, where a short wiggle on main Street saw us turn onto Bridge Street and drop down the the bridge over the River Wharfe and climb back up the other side into Thorpe Arch.
Right onto Long Causeway and up past the prison to Walton, then through the countryside using part of the York-Leeds-York Sportive route to Wighill, Healaugh and Askham Richard, before another right saw us drop down to Bilborough and up the bridge over the A64 dropping down to Colton.
This continues to drop steadily down hill to Appleton Roebuck then on to Acaster Malbis where we found the road blocked by a boat being moved from storage to the marina  We might have gone on the path here to get past....
Up the incredibly narrow access onto the Solar Cycle Way (NCN 65?) to use the bridge over the Ouse and down the other side into Naburn and on through Stillingfleet setting a blistering pace (for me ) before turning for Cawood.
Over the swing bridge and right at the lights heading for sustenance at Mrs B's Lakeside Café, where we stopped for bacon butties and coffee





Refreshed and back on the bikes, it was on through Ryther and onto Moor Lane, then Brackenhill Lane around Leeds East Airport and into Church Fenton.
The long straight to Barkston Ash follows, then a right left wiggle onto Headwell Lane and the rise and fall into Saxton, before the ascent of Coldhill Lane and dropping down onto Copley Lane and the run to Lotherton Gates.
From there it's nearly all downhill to Aberford, before the lumpiness of Cattle lane brings you to the climb through Barwick, into Scholes and the drop down Leeds Road, before hitting local roads for the last mile.

*52.45 miles* (84.41km) in *3h 55m* at an average of *13.4 mph* with *1,820ft* climbed.

Quite happy with that - it's a fairly flat route, but had enough ups to keep us honest and it made a nice change to get out in a group as my rides are normally solo. It's another ride logged for the half century challenge and my longest ride of the year to date, which is good even if it does show that I need to step things up a bit.

And to end, the map:


----------



## colly (24 Mar 2018)

A busy Saturday threatend to scupper plans for a much desired ride. As it turned out I got bike wise mid afternoon, for just over an hour. 

No major dramas despite the Saturday pm traffic and I was soon out of the busy areas. A loop around the far side of Eccup Reservoir and back home.
Short and sweet.
17 plus miles with about 1000 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21531688


----------



## pjd57 (24 Mar 2018)

I was out twice.
First trip on my hybrid with bags to pick up a random toy she had bought on Facebook.
Took both pannier bags, couple of belts and cable ties just in case.

Across Glasgow via Kelvin , Clyde , then road to Mount Florida, beside Hampden. It was a nice change being able to use the cycle path , as any other time I am going that way there's football on and the path gets used for coach parking.
Back home , change bikes, quick lunch and a short run down to Partick just to say I'd completed the task. Any excuse to stay out since it was nice.
Detour to Yoker then on to the canal and back to Maryhill. Quick visit to the White House for coffee and some cycle chat.
32 miles in total.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Mar 2018)

Saturday Crew outing today. 4 in the Green, Sara P, Steve E, Pete M and lil ole me. Jules H, Margaret PR and John G in Upton. Sara, John and Steve hadn't been out with us for a while. Indeed Steve hadn't ridden a bike for 5 weeks. Nevertheless Steve called the "long way" to Tewkesbury. So we headed through the school and on down to the Hams. Over the river we rode at Haw Bridge to loop by Deerhurst. Confusion reigned at the A38 as some thought the "long way" went around by Stoke Orchard and Ashchurch while others thought it was directly into Tewkesbury. The short cutters won the choice so we bashed up the main road. Cafes were busy as we had set out fairly late and the lunchtime crowd had beaten us to it. The garden centre had a table for 7 so that's where we went. TBH it's the best one IMHO but others have different ideas. It's got even better now as a refurb has fitted a soup bar which is a "fill your boots" one. Just keep refilling your bowl!

Chats had been flowing all the time. But as chats continued (and another helping of soup) Sara had to scoot off. Eventually we headed for The White Rabbit while John took the main road instead. Jules and Margaret parted at Upton while we three remainers took the fairly standard run back. Steve's legs began to let him down on the run back so we knocked a rev or two off. Even so the last little lumps left him trailing. 5 weeks off is a long time. He's young - he'll get over it (yes I'm big in sympathy ). 43 smiles and despite the damp 4cast not a drop of rain interrupted our fun.


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2018)

A long time since my last ride so this was a run entirely along the canal towpath, which was as dry as I've seen it this year. The surface is not smooth and I felt somewhat bruised afterwards. A really dull day so I wasn't inspired to take many pictures. The video was quite early on, I'd not seen may people and I was moving fairly briskly when someone came round the corner rather fast. I didn't hear a splash so I assume he was OK. However when I got round the corner there was a mother with pram and small child who appeared to have been rather scared by the guy who passed me. The two ladies later called out a cheerful greeting, I think it was along the lines of 'happy Friday'.



There were signs of life among the boats, a lot more traffic.






The pub even had people sitting outside, it must be warmer.






And even daffs flowering.






Since a friend had done 9 miles recently I endeavoured to exceed that by riding up and down a stretch of canal and a short loop to bring it up to a round figure.






12 miles max 18 avg 6.9 mph. Year to date, 19.5 miles


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> A long time since my last ride so this was a run entirely along the canal towpath, which was as dry as I've seen it this year. The surface is not smooth and I felt somewhat bruised afterwards. A really dull day so I wasn't inspired to take many pictures. The video was quite early on, I'd not seen may people and I was moving fairly briskly when someone came round the corner rather fast. I didn't hear a splash so I assume he was OK. However when I got round the corner there was a mother with pram and small child who appeared to have been rather scared by the guy who passed me. The two ladies later called out a cheerful greeting, I think it was along the lines of 'happy Friday'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I trust that you don't mind the forum stalkers jumping on Google Earth and judging you by the street you live in


----------



## Katherine (24 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> I have the CC Jersey!
> I set off with blue sky and sunshine over my head this morning. Onto NCR55 which has been entirely resurfaced since I was last on it over a year ago. The Bolton end as usual is still gleaming and sparkly with broken glass in various sections but my Voyagers made it through without holes in them. All the stupid anti cycle gates have been removed too
> Little Hulton had me inching past 2 Bolton Council rubbish removal vans taking up the whole path but aside from those, my journey was unhindered. Lots of doggies out taking their owners for a walk and most were nice enough to greet me back.
> I arrived at Monton Church about 20 mins early and sat browsing the forum on the Samsung. Not long after I heard someone call "Bill?"
> ...


Good ride report 

It was indeed a pleasure to meet up with @Vantage and ride up to Bolton with him.
And I did go the wrong way after I parted company!  My sense of direction is appalling. 
I eventually found the right way and had a good ride back on the roads .
The stops and starts were good practice 
Very happy with the new pedals. I can't believe it after being adamant that you'd never see me on them in a million years! 22 miles today and no problem unclipping (or any knee issues, which I'd been told to watch out for). The clipping in was a bit more hit and miss, though mostly hit.
I worry for the poor souls I'm meant to be leading tomorrow!


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I trust that you don't mind the forum stalkers jumping on Google Earth and judging you by the street you live in



I think they'll find it difficult to work it out.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Mar 2018)

So the Market Bosworth forum ride originally arranged for today then moved to last weekend to enable @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman could attend was cancelled last weekend due to snow was rearranged for today was finally on . Out the door at 0730 for a few extra miles before the start to hit today's target of 100 km for Marches challenge ride. Bit chilly first thing layered up with a gillet .Anstey ,Ratby ,Kirby Muxloe ,Congerstone ,Market Bosworth a bit early so a couple of loops around the town. Got to Meeting point early to find @Chris Doyle waiting . A few minutes later @Lilliburlero rolled in with 2 mates Paul and Martin but no sign of @cyberknight who was supposed to meet them on route .We decided to wait until stated start time while we chatted away @cyberknight rolled up clearly have put an effort to make up some lost time due to family issues . We gave him a couple of minutes to recover . I removed the gillet as the sun now had some warmth in it . I leading the way as it's new roads for everyone else . Cadeby ,Kirby Mallory ,Earl Shilton ,Croft ,Sutton Elms ,Frolesworth ,Stoney Stanton ,Elmsthorpe ,Barwell ,Stoke Golding and on cafe at Sutton Wharf . Very welcome coffee and sausage cobs where consumed .We sat outside in the sunshine absolutely glorious .Shed the full fingered gloves for fingerless ones . Just as were about to leave @cyberknight has to pump his front wheel . On to Cadeby where the cry of PUNCTURE was heard yep its @cyberknight . In all the forum rides this was the first puncture or mechanical we've experienced so we not done bad . Quick tube change and were on our way again. Discussion now turn to who's doing what miles and which route home . Me and @Chris Doyle tag along with the South Derbyshire crew to Heather via Market Bosworth and Congerstone . Ibstock to Ellistown before @Chris Doyle turns for home . Leaving me to do the last 10 miles home solo . Bagworth ,Ratby ,Groby and home . 76.6 miles in the bag for me ,@Lilliburlero bashed in another Imperial ton 104 ,@Chris Doyle did a Imperial half and Paul and Martin did seventy odd and @cyberknight got his longest ride of the year 74 miles Really pleasant ride in lovely sunshine with great company . I think they all enjoyed themselves roads


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Mar 2018)

Another one in the bag today, an imperial half CC forum ride (for me anyway) with @13 rider, @Lilliburlero and @cyberknight plus a couple of non CC riders who are friends and fellow club riders of @Lilliburlero’s. Bosworth park was the meeting point for us all on this very pleasant Sunday morning, google maps had it as 42 mins from home but I ended up doing it in 30 and so I had a nice break waiting for the others to arrive and took the obligatory “bike leaning against something”shot. We set off a little after 9am and ventured around the lanes of mid and southern Leicestershire, taking in some previously unridden (by me at least!) lanes and picturesque villages. The pace was moderate with a gentle breeze throughout and by 38 miles I was ready for the cafe stop at Sutton Wharf where we had the necessary butties/cakes/coffees and teas to refuel for the next stage of the journey. @cyberknight had a slight “technical difficulty” (a puncture) just after leaving the cafe but we were soon on our way again. A few more miles through the rolling roads ensued and we then began to peel off to get home. 52 miles for me, many more for the others.

Check out CC Forum Ride- Bosworth Lanes on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1470884754

Obligatory bike shots


----------



## Donger (25 Mar 2018)

Club ride day again. Sunny weather, little lambsies and daffodils everywhere. Great cake stop at the Rococo Gardens in Painswick. What's not to love?
A very friendly and chatty group of eight of us headed out through Gloucester to Sandhurst and Twigworth before turning for Shurdington and Brockworth. A light aircraft came in to land at Gloucestershire Airport just a matter of feet above my head. (That doesn't happen every ride). The long drag up from Brockworth to Painswick Beacon, past Prinknash Abbey went OK, and beautiful clear visibility meant we got great views to the Malverns, the Forest of Dean and well beyond. That's another 36.8 miles to add to the log. A lovely day for a ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2018)

For a change of scene we put the tandem on the car and drove to Ashdon in Essex. Before we'd parked up we were involved in a sportive. 100 yards into our ride they turned left and we headed on to Saffron Walden. From Walden we headed out on the Debden road, rising steadily out of town. After 10 miles we could spy Thaxted church spire and the windmill 






After a quick down we went up by the white houses^ to the foot of the church 





We heard music and bells.... it was the Thaxted Morris Men. We stopped and watched




On the next dance some young lads joined in, that was nice to see.

We stopped at the bottom of the hill to see the the Guildhall. It was in receipt of some tender loving scaffold care





We then took the road to the Bardfields. Some Essex boys on road bikes were giving it "she ain't pedalling on the back" as they came by..... soon followed by a downhill section where we gave them a demo of her pedalling on the back! We didn't hear from them again.

We stopped at The Blue Egg cafe for lunch. A CTC ride from Bishop Stortford was using it as a control point for a ride. 
We had a sausage roll each and half shares in this




Fig seed was being picked from teeth for the remains of the ride.

On further south for a mile or so before heading east and then turning for home. Through Wethersfield and on to Finchingfield




The last 15 miles of the ride had plenty of little nasty hills to contend with.
Almost 37 miles, the sun making an appearance in the last mile or so.

Another Red Kite seen, that's 2 in 2 days.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1471168078


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Mar 2018)

After yesterdays imperial half, it was just a pootle this morning to keep the legs turning.

Down to Thorner, up the other side and through Wothersome Dip past Bramham park, then back along Thorner Lane (which doesn't actually go to Thorner) to Milner Lane and along betwixt the hedgerows on top of the ridge, before plunging back down the hill into Thorner.
Took the climb up Carr Lane out of the village and up to Wetherby road, then Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*14.28 miles* (22.98km) in a steady *1h 4m* at an averagely average *13.3mph* with *715ft* climbed.

All good and probably the first day of glorious cycling weather this year - blue sky, sunshine, little fluffy clouds and while it wasn't warm it certainly wasn't Baltic either. Shame my legs were protesting so much!
All the drivers were playing the game too today, apart from one fool in a Focus about a mile from home, who was in such a rush to pull out of a junction in front of me that he nearly hit a car approaching from the other direction, then proceeded at a stately 10mph for the next two hundred yards forcing me to slow down, but as soon as I moved out to pass him suddenly found the accelerator... 

Sorry no pics today as I didn't stop, but here's the map:


----------



## Biff600 (25 Mar 2018)

1st outing on the road bike this year, and 1st proper ride since breaking my knee bone the other month.

Only 37 miles, but it was nice to be out.






2h 21m, 1067 ft climbed with an average of 15.7mph


----------



## delb0y (25 Mar 2018)

Managed a cheeky 15 today, on top of yesterday's 32. Time to start building... Suspect that means I won't get the bike out again until May!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Mar 2018)

Mrs 26 got some new shorts. They had to be tested so my arm was twisted . Off we went on a roundabout route on her favourite lanes. We stopped at Hillend to admire the views over Longdon Marsh before we crossed it. Then at Clive's I suggested a coffee. These stops are part of a full cyclists' test tho'. The shorts seemed to be fine but we still have some adjustments to make to Mrs 26's riding position. 29 smiles on a day that felt like Spring.


----------



## gbb (25 Mar 2018)

Been a busy weekend and I could feel my frustration building after a long day with noisy grandkids...bless em...but I needed a respite 
So just an hour in the first sunny afternoon on the bike of the year, saw this within a mile if home....30ft away I guess in what used to be brickpits...now a massive building site sadly...




Muntjac...lots of them round here. I had to make squeaking noises to make it look up...seemed quite oblivious to me, I gather deers eyesight isn't that good


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2018)

Ride from Friday.

Achieved one of my pipe dream targets on Friday, rode to my childhood home (Beverley) from my current home (Leicester) pretty much a tailwind all the way 

Also managed to find another airfield cafe - I like them because they are usually stupidly cheap and very secure for the bike. This one was at Sturgate Airfield a few miles east of Gainsborough. Cost me just over £4 for a bacon sandwich and two cups of coffee. Was in a converted static caravan. Chatting to the lad who was running it and when I told him where I had ridden from and where I still had to go he called me a lunatic 

Tad shy of 135 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1467455577


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2018)

Todays ride:

Having ridden up to Beverley on Friday, had to get back home today. After two late nights partying with the family I set off a bit late and promised our lass I wouldn't be late home. So I decided to ride to Nottingham and get the train back to Leicester from there.

Day started well, as when I went round to me mams for my bike they were all still in bed, my phone was flat so couldn't call her and my battery pack was in the saddle bag on the bike. So sat in the front garden for half hour or so before people were stirring. Mam made me a brew and some toast before I set off. 

Wind was light and behind me as I set off. I knew this ride was going to be slower than normal as it was planned on cycle.travel and it routes you down the really quiet roads and the occasional bridleway. 

Did the first 50 miles or so and the first emergency flapjack was consumed and the first bottle nearly gone. think I might have been dehydrated from the boozing the day before  and was a bit tired as I hadn't slept much Friday and Saturday night 

Mile 75 and the second emergency flapjack was gone and then an emergency Wispa.

Got to Nottingham station on just over 101 miles, perfect planning 

Checked the train times, half an hour to wait so coffee from Costa (£2.70! ) and the last emergency flapjack and another Wispa down the neck.

Three more miles to home from the Station, phone now on charge, GPS on charge and power packs on charge. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1471526272


----------



## Jon George (25 Mar 2018)

Two rides today - a 40 miler up to Thorndon from Ipswich and back (saw a couple of roe deer who decided they didn't want to be photographed); the other to the pub and back.
Both have demonstrated that I am building up my endurance ...
This from the first ride. I have spent far too long trying to remember where I took it.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Mar 2018)

Smashing little Audax by Las Vegas Institute of Sport. I didn’t enter in time for the 200, so happily tagged along on Barry’s Bristol Bash. 116km with 1294m of lumps.

Somerset monument after a decent climb




Sitting comfortably on Ken Dodd’s bench. Thanks Ken.




Arrivée




Strava




Light weight cue sheet and the infallible Wahoo Elemnt


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2018)

Finally, I get March's qualifying ride in the bag. It wasn't for not trying. Such bad weather for the past three weeks and a cancelled Audax meant it was ride or bust today. I was going to go out what ever the weather.
So aked @Trickedem if he fancies a trip to the seaside for lunch, Herne Bay to be precise.
So was out of the door at 7am to get in a few miles (23) before meeting Tim at Rochester. We then followed the classic FNR to Whitstable then on the further 5 miles to Herne Bay where we lunched at the well known in Audax circles Mackaris Cafe..
For the return we fancied something different rather then the usual FNR in reverse. We decided to cross country. Climbing up and over the Downs. Stopping for a cheeky pint at the Black Horse on the Pilgrims Way.
At Sandling, Tim headed north to Strood whilst I turned south to Maidstone, popping on the town to say hello to Rachel who was working today. A quick hello then I followed the Medway towpath, a really nice recently tarmacked shared path, but obviously with everyone and their dogs out about due to the fine weather it made for slow going. But it was nice never the less.
So. March's century ride done, a quarter of the year already. 103.7 very enjoyable miles. Century # 5 for the year and #233 over all and the 88th month in a row. 
Thanks to Tim for another thorough enjoyable ride.






Gillingham Riverside





Whitstable





Tim on the way into Herne Bay





What do you call a posse of Scottie Dogs?
Sorry for blurred pic.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> What do you call a posse of Westies?
> Sorry for blurred pic.
> View attachment 401549



FTFY


----------



## gavroche (25 Mar 2018)

This is only my third ride this year so must not over do it. I rode 10.5 miles in 48 minutes. No world record but a good start of the new season. Hoping to do another one on Tuesday as going to Currys to buy a new dishwasher tomorrow and install it.


----------



## derrick (25 Mar 2018)

A lovely ride out to Cambridge today with the other half and Dom, a headwind all the way out to the copper kettle, had a nice egg and bacon roll washed down with a nice coffee and a glass of sparkling water, then a nice ride back to our local in Enfield for a nice ham egg and chips, we also met up with a couple of other club members, Had a great day, looking forward to next weekend,

https://www.strava.com/activities/1471311570


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Mar 2018)

Nothing exciting about todays rides, being the commute to and from work. But, it did see me over 20,000 miles since I started cycling in 2013, and is my first 200+ mile week of 2018.
Despite the weather, March is looking to be a big miles month for me


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Mar 2018)

After doing a tip run before lunch I managed to get out this afternoon for a ride over the Long Mynd.

Route was Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Church Stretton, Little Stretton, Minton, Hamperley, the ascent of Nutbatch to the gliding club, Pole Bank, Shooting Box, The Burway, Carding Mill Valley, All Stretton, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and home via Lyth Hill.

The route out was fairly uneventful, apart from having to wait an age for a gap in the traffic on the A49. There were quite a few other cyclists out and judging by the pristine dayglow kit, probably on their first rides of the season.

Between Church Stretton and Little Stretton riders with numbers on started to come the other way and continued to do so as far as Hamperley. I believe this was the Shropshire Devil Sportive. Just after Little Stretton I also came up behind another rider who was going mostly at a similar speed to me. It was temping to try and catch him but this was the section with the toughest climbs of the ride so I paced myself. I did keep up though until the Nutbatch climb where another mountain biker overtook me and I stopped for a couple of photos so I lost both riders.

Joining the Portway it was surprisingly warm as air from down in the valley was lifted up by the ridge. This lasted until I was past the gliding club where it very quickly got quite cold once away from the ridge-lift.

Being a Sunday there were lots of visitors up on the hills in their cars and I had a few passes on the single track lane that weren't terribly considerate. Having had a good ride so far this got me down a bit.

I got to the summit at Pole Bank as a group of walkers were just leaving. Once out of the way the place was pretty much silent apart from the drone of a distant aeroplane and the air was really clear so that the hills stood out for many miles in every direction. I could have stayed there for ages just enjoying the quiet and looking at the view.

I decided to head down the Burway. While taking a photo near the summit of The Burway one of the riders with numbers came past. I asked what the event was (didn't know at the time) but got totally blanked. I know you've just had a mega climb but I've climbed that high too and would have the civility to answer a question at the top.

The descent of The Burway was fabulous. I chased an MG part of the way down 'til another photo stop, then chased a Discovery after that. Just before the cattle grid at the bottom I turned off onto the bridleway that links to Carding Mill Valley. This is busy with walkers and has deep drainage channels across the path every few yards so isn't quick.

Back on tarmac I headed down the valley and was heading north again. The A49 was quiet so easy to cross and I had a fairly good run back, although not as quick as I'd hoped as the northerly wind had picked up a bit.

I took the longer way back via Acton Burnell, then over Lyth Hill where I cought another rider on a much sportier bike. He had an excuse though as it was his first proper ride of the year and he'd done a metric century. Lives locally so I may see him out and about.

41.1 miles for the day. 12 mph average. 30 mph max (may have been while chasing that MG down the Burway)






Near to All Stretton with Caer Caradoc as a backdrop.





Minton. Pretty sure you two shouldn't be out on the road.





On the climb up Nutbatch.





View from the ridge as I'm about to join the Portway.





The gliding club. Not too much wind today as you see from the windsock.





Glider has just launched and banks away to find an updraught.





View from Pole Bank. It doesn't look as good in the photo but it was really clear as far as Cadair Idris which is about 70 miles away.





Good place for posing the bike near the top of the steepest part of the Burway.





View from the Burway into Carding Mill Valley.





The National Trust pavilion in Carding Mill Valley. It's the building with the pink roof in the previous pic.


----------



## TigerT (25 Mar 2018)

At last sunshine and while it wasn't that warm, I decided on my usual Sunday Ride to Baden and back. There are two routes I can take, so I decided to take the road route out and the cycle route back. That should have been 46kms and being as I'd damaged my elbows and knees on last weeks ride, I thought that would be enough. It was totally dry I decided on the Roubaix, though some of the route is gravel paths, they are usually quite compacted.... and it is my favourite bike (Don't tell the others!) :-)

So after an uneventful trip out I stopped for my normal Coffee break and a rather nice Fruit and Nut Bread with Gruyere cheese. On emerging from Starbucks the sun was shining and it was warming up nicely. I pretty much decided at that point that I would be out for the rest of the day.

So I headed out onto the cycle path home and then diverted to Zürich Airport, that gives lots of options for extensions. First I headed out to Bassersdorf, just as I was approaching I saw a Steam Train going past me so, I raced into the station to try and get a picture. There aren't many Steam trains in Switzerland as it was electrified very early. From there I decided to head down to Greifensee, for a loop round the lake then back home.

Fantastic day out and a nice surprise to see 101km's - My second 100 this month, which certainly wasn't planned.



Lunch Stop in Baden



This sign reminded me of my misadventure last week. It was a gravel slope, last week, not railway tracks, but the end result was pretty much the same. 



The steam train!



An interesting new sign.



And the Greifensee.


----------



## jayonabike (25 Mar 2018)

First shakedown ride on my new bike, a Dolan single speed. 
I went out with 2 mates on their geared road bikes and had no problem keeping up. In fact on the climbs I was at the top before them. This thing flies, I’m really pleased with it. 
52 miles at 16.3 mph average with 3 long climbs


----------



## gavgav (25 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After doing a tip run before lunch I managed to get out this afternoon for a ride over the Long Mynd.
> 
> Route was Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Church Stretton, Little Stretton, Minton, Hamperley, the ascent of Nutbatch to the gliding club, Pole Bank, Shooting Box, The Burway, Carding Mill Valley, All Stretton, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and home via Lyth Hill.
> 
> ...



We could see the Longmynd quite clearly from Kinver Edge today


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2018)

Had a quiet-ish day here; slept in, leisurely lunch (home baked bread and a very fine brie) and watched the F1. But the sun was out and there wasn't much in the way of wind - and it was enough to entice me out on the bike this evening.

Went out via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport. From there, rode down Parsons Lane, Main Street and Victoria Street out to Sandhill. Had to wait for the Kings Cross to Kings Lynn train to pass the level crossing there. Turned right onto Branch Bank and headed out towards Padnal Bank. Wasn't looking forward to the short but sharp climbs in the next few miles, but managed to get over them without any difficulty. 

At the top of Padnal Bank it's another right turn before riding through Queen Adelaide and up and down a few more hilly bits before rolling into Ely via High Barns, then turning right on the Lynn Road to take me down Cam Drive. Stopped at Stour Green to eat the banana that I'd stashed in my jacket pocket before crossing the A10 and passing the new Leisure Park. Then it's the long but shallow drag up to Orwell Pit and the nice leg-stretching drop into Downham. Returned home via Bield Drove and California.

16 miles for me, one of the more challenging rides in the area for the mileage done. Saw plenty of daffs and blackthorn flowering along Branch Bank, and on Padnal Bank there was a section of hedge made entirely from forsythia. You couldn't miss it, what with the bright yellow flowers. And to cap a lovely ride, the last couple of miles I found myself enjoying the most wonderful sunset, with the skies painted in vibrant shades of orange and purple. 

Saw two joggers, both in High Barns. Only saw one other cyclist though; a chap in Littleport, wheeling his hybrid along the pavement. I don't think I've ever seen such a rusty transmission - chain, cassette and chainrings were all bright orange!!!


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2018)

Slightly better weather tempted me out on the HDW club ride yesterday, 
Dstination was changed to the previous week's intended one of Lockey's Farm,Arborfield

Outward route through small roadsfrom Winkfield turning south through Sindlesham, and returning via Drift Road

It was warm enough though weather did not quite live up to the forecast and the sun was almost never seen
On the way way one of our number had a puncture, which returned again later (we never found the cause which was worrying)

My training indoors seemed to have paid off and I felt comfortable.

49.35 miles @ 14.8 mph, about 1400 feet climbed


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Mar 2018)

My ride today...

....went belly up. Day off work, sun’s out and it was warm enough for me to switch to fingerless gloves though not quite shorts time just yet! So I thought I’d squeeze in a cheeky 50k to get more points on the board for the monthly challenge and take advantage of the nice weather ahead of apocalypse part III...

...sadly the “ghost shifting” I was encountering on yesterday’s forum ride has got worse, to the point where I can’t really get out of the saddle and give it some. I managed to tweak the tension yesterday which alleviated the problem for a while but not today. On closer inspection it may be that my RD hanger is slightly bent. The route I was hoping to do involved a couple of good climbs and I decided not to chance it, as the load seems to make it jump even more. 

So I limped it around the town and got home having only done 5 miles or so. Ah well, bike shop it is then.


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2018)

Took a day off work as today looked to be the 'best' day this week and we've stopped teaching for Easter. Ravensthorpe CC's slowest riders were off out on their 'Monday Meander' - mostly retirees and a slow, steady ride. I'm still getting fitter and took the opportunity to join them on a ride to Marsden: https://www.strava.com/activities/1472811523

38 miles covered, in shorts, and in the sun.


----------



## Too Tyred (26 Mar 2018)

Can't not share this abomination! 

Strava trying to ruin my first ride of Spring! Apparently I averaged 28mph! Sign me up Team Sky!


----------



## Vantage (26 Mar 2018)

Out with the council group again today. I wasn't feeling all that sociable today and felt like an outsider. Everyone else chatting and laughing and then me...quiet as a mouse and avoiding everyone. I wasn't rude though. Even had a giggle as one remarked about my bike having some dust on it. It's usually sparkling when I arrive but I was in Wales yesterday climbing a bloody big slate quarry so didn't get a chance to polish the bike 
Along the Middlebrook Trail again to Tesco where myself and a few others sat baking in the sun. I did get talking to another chap there as I supped my tea.
Going back I was able to put away my rainjacket/windproof and wore my summer mitts intstead of the usual full finger jobbies. That was nice.
Back home after crawling up Chorley Old Road slower than a slug in a salt mine. 15 miles. Shannons off school for 2 weeks and made me a cuppa and bacon and egg when I got in.  Need a nap.


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2018)

Two Tired said:


> Can't not share this abomination!
> 
> Strava trying to ruin my first ride of Spring! Apparently I averaged 28mph! Sign me up Team Sky!
> View attachment 401633



That's up near me  . I was along there earlier and later en route to Marsden on my club's slow ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/1472811523) as part of post-operation rehab to increase mileage before a 10 mile TT next month.

If you're doing 28mph average have a word with the Sowerby Bros. cycle team. If slower then there's lots of others out and about locally ...


----------



## Too Tyred (26 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> That's up near me  . I was along there earlier and later en route to Marsden on my club's slow ride (https://www.strava.com/activities/1472811523) as part of post-operation rehab to increase mileage before a 10 mile TT next month.
> 
> If you're doing 28mph average have a word with the Sowerby Bros. cycle team. If slower then there's lots of others out and about locally ...



Hi DC. There's no way I averaged that speed (since deleted the strava entry)! That loop as you probably know isn't 13 miles - more like 22 and I did it in about 1hr 30 not 28 minutes, but I wasn't clock watching. Just a massive GPS glitch. 

Ahh Sowerby's, they did a good job on my gearing a few months back! Top shop! Funnily enough, I was thinking about joining RCC (and doing some 10m TTs) until I had a full winter of no riding. I'll get a few more miles under my belt and maybe think again. That Marsden ride looked good.


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2018)

Two Tired said:


> Ahh Sowerby's, they did a good job on my gearing a few months back! Top shop! Funnily enough, I was thinking about joining RCC (and doing some 10m TTs) until I had a full winter of no riding. I'll get a few more miles under my belt and maybe think again. That Marsden ride looked good.



You'd be welcome. Don't worry about the miles - there's everything from slow Saturday/Sunday/Monday rides to eyeballs-out Tuesday/Thursday/Saturday/Sunday rides. Also you're covered for your first 4 rides under their insurance. Holmfirth on a Saturday morning's always a good start. Whilst I only ride with them once every 2-3 weeks they're useful for route-finding - the Marsden route out was new to me as well.

I'm out this Saturday but probably on their longer ride with my 13yo as he's not racing this weekend, or to Holmfirth if it's a bit wet. Have a look on their Facebook page for info: https://www.facebook.com/groups/41554187145


----------



## BoldonLad (26 Mar 2018)

Our first cycle ride of this trip to France, only approximately 12 miles, but, very enjoyable:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2018)

Out for a bit of a leg stretch this afternoon on a variation of one of my regular routes taking in Lyth Hill, Condover, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, Shrewsbury, and back.

I missed the best part of the day as the sunshine this morning was replaced by cloud cover this afternoon. The wind was a south-westerley which meant that I had it helping from Condover and got along at quite a good pace.

At Atcham I took the scenic route through Attingham Park, could see another cyclist up ahead of me and had started to catch up by the time we were near the exit back onto the road. A shoelace coming undone and catching on the chainring meant he got well ahead and I didn't expct to see him again but he was headed the same way as me and I caught up just before Upton Magna and overtook with a greeting. He then returned the favour at the summit by Downton and after chatting for a bit he went ahead and I couldn't keep up.

The old canal path is dry at the moment but doesn't get any less rough. After riding along the riverside to the weir I took a detour past the prison then along Smithfield Road and into The Quarry from the Welsh Bridge end. There is a funfair being set up ready for the Easter weekend which meant lorries were in the way on Victoria Avenue.

I headed out of town via English Bridge and took the indirect route home up Betton Street and Sutton Lane (further but less traffic)

22.4 miles today at 13.7 mph average.

No photos this time.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> 38 miles covered, in shorts, and in the sun.



Shorts! 

You're far braver than me.


----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Shorts!
> 
> You're far braver than me.



I did get the odd comment. Everyone else was covered up in thermal longs, jackets, gilets, hats, etc. Warm enough in the sun (10 degrees) but chilly on the hills (2 degrees, frost and still some snow).


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Mar 2018)

Now the clocks have sprung forward it’s that time to ride after work. Lovely evening 20.5 miles with an average of 16.3 mph.


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Mar 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 401658
> View attachment 401659
> 
> 
> Now the clocks have sprung forward it time to ride after work. Lovely evening 20.5 miles with an average of 16.3 mph.



Nice pace that


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2018)

25 mile just to keep the legs spinning, Our local loop back to the pub, the sun was out, nice and easy after our ride to Cambridge yesterday, not to much wind, thought we would make the most of the weather as it looks like it maybe going down hill for the next couple of days,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1473020711


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> I did get the odd comment. Everyone else was covered up in thermal longs, jackets, gilets, hats, etc. Warm enough in the sun (10 degrees) but chilly on the hills (2 degrees, frost and still some snow).



I'm one of the chickens still wearing winter clobber... 

Was a tad on the toasty side when I set out yesterday, but come the last few miles around sunset, I wasn't quite warm enough. Was glad to get home to a brew and a hot meal.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2018)

Leisure and pleasure ride today as it turned out!
I'd initially planned a 50 mile loop over to Thrapston to visit a bike shop I wanted to check out. I then had to wait in whilst MrsPete faffed around 'getting ready' just in case the Avon Lady turned up.. Don't ask.. 

Anyway, as I was picking my granddaughter up from school, I had to shorten my ride to a bimble over To Pitsford Res for an ice cream.






27 miles in lovely spring sunshine.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1472823933


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Mar 2018)

A brief 8 miles into town with the long way home, then bed in the best part of the day as a work tonight. Nice to commute in whilst it's light, but getting the clothing right is a nightmare, even more so when it's going to be rather wet on the way home in the morning.


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Mar 2018)

I've been out and about enjoying the better weather of late. Over the last 5 days I've managed to get 125 miles in which have all been enjoyable..
Tonight I went again on my usual 25 miles circuit and I initially felt low on energy and somewhat lethargic. As the ride went on though ,I started to feel better and ended up belting along at a fair old pace. The wind seemed to be behind me on the way back home which gave me a good boost of pace. I managed an average of 16.9 mph over a shade under of 26 miles. I'm pleased with that to be honest but will no doubt suffer tomorrow morning with aching legs lol :-).


----------



## Stonechat (26 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> I did get the odd comment. Everyone else was covered up in thermal longs, jackets, gilets, hats, etc. Warm enough in the sun (10 degrees) but chilly on the hills (2 degrees, frost and still some snow).


On Sunday I was the onyone with fingerless gloves, that's as far as my own toughness went


----------



## Aravis (27 Mar 2018)

This is yesterday's ride - far too tired to write anything coherent last night.

The forecast suggested it was a good day to ride as far as possible into the wind in the morning, so I used the A38 to get to and from Bristol and did a loop down to the sea in the middle. I set off in shorts and arm warmers, expecting plenty of warming early sun, but unfortunately and area of cloud stuck obstinately in front of the sun for the first two hours, despite most of the sky being a clear blue. So I arrived at Almondsbury, north of Bristol, having done a lot of cursing which probably helped the miles to slip by. I avoided much of Bristol by heading down through Easter Compton, Hallen, Henbury and Shirehampton before climbing Stoke Hill to the Clifton Downs and the Suspension Bridge. Once through Backwell I headed into pleasant roads unknown to me, taking in a quiet loop through Kingston Seymour, with the sea visible on my screen if not in real life. A brief stop for refuelling:






Reaching Clevedon, the sea comes into full view, and it was a very pleasant half-term scene. From there I took the hilly coastal road to Portishead, keeping pace with a ship apparently heading for Avonmouth:






Over the Avonmouth Bridge and through the industrial landscape, eventually to Tockington and the day's final significant climb up to the A38. Then largely wind assisted for the rest of the ride, 122.47 miles at just over 12½ mph doorstep to doorstep, which is my threshold for respectability.

One curiosity: I confess I do look at Strava segments sometimes, although the extent of my ambition is to escape from bottom quartile occasionally. So I was a bit surprised to see that I'd achieved an all-time second place. When I had a look I found, predictably perhaps, that I'd also achieved last place, another ambition achieved. During the segment I'd been stopped at temporary traffic lights and had a refuelling stop, so just think what might have been.

And I finished with an (almost) clean bike.


----------



## Too Tyred (27 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> I did get the odd comment. Everyone else was covered up in thermal longs, jackets, gilets, hats, etc. Warm enough in the sun (10 degrees) but chilly on the hills (2 degrees, frost and still some snow).



These Southerners DC! I had shorts and short sleeve jersey on Sunday. No gloves. Even had sunglasses! What's everyone complaining about?? Haha.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Mar 2018)

Aravis said:


> This is yesterday's ride - far too tired to write anything coherent last night.
> 
> The forecast suggested it was a good day to ride as far as possible into the wind in the morning, so I used the A38 to get to and from Bristol and did a loop down to the sea in the middle. I set off in shorts and arm warmers, expecting plenty of warming early sun, but unfortunately and area of cloud stuck obstinately in front of the sun for the first two hours, despite most of the sky being a clear blue. So I arrived at Almondsbury, north of Bristol, having done a lot of cursing which probably helped the miles to slip by. I avoided much of Bristol by heading down through Easter Compton, Hallen, Henbury and Shirehampton before climbing Stoke Hill to the Clifton Downs and the Suspension Bridge. Once through Backwell I headed into pleasant roads unknown to me, taking in a quiet loop through Kingston Seymour, with the sea visible on my screen if not in real life. A brief stop for refuelling:
> 
> ...



Very nice ride. Not far too off the LVIS Audax routes that ran on Sunday. And very respectable performance. I think you’ll be finishing The Rough Diamond LONG before me!


----------



## Aravis (27 Mar 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Very nice ride. Not far too off the LVIS Audax routes that ran on Sunday. And very respectable performance. I think you’ll be finishing The Rough Diamond LONG before me!


Maybe - but the other side of the coin is that I had less than 15 minutes downtime yesterday. So pretty slow!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2018)

Just a tootle over to my LBS this morning to drop the CX off for some TLC.












They’ve got some lovely bikes in there!!

9 miles, ready to use my bus pass to get home, but a mate was in there so scrounged a lift home..

Off to w*rk now. Booooo


----------



## Roadhump (27 Mar 2018)

It was wet this morning so I decided to go out on the Rockhopper up to the Ainsdale nature reserve. The off road trail there was quite dry yesterday when me and Mrs R walked it, but after some heavy overnight rain, it was waterlogged this morning, which made for good fun. From the trail I went over the railway at Fisherman's Path and down to the squirrel reserve at Freshfield where I stopped to speak to the volunteers about joining the National Trust. We have been thinking of re-joining after leaving a few years ago, and they gave me some leaflets about it.

Then I headed back up to Freshfield station and back to Fisherman's Path, this time going down to where it meets the dunes at the beach, turning round and heading back to the Coast Road. It was great fun riding the old MTB through 4 inch deep mud in places, up and down the trail's lumps and bumps, and throwing it round puddles and potholes, as well as taking a few head on when I saw them too late, or misjudged the depth of a puddle. Got home after 17 miles, covered in mud and having to leave my outer layers outside where I will hose them down along with the bike later.

Just one photo taken my Mrs R, of my back just after getting home - those rear mudguards that used to come free with MBR really aren't up to much


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Mar 2018)

Drowned rat this morning on the ride home from work. Having ridden in last night in warm weather clothing as the sun was shining and it was lovely and warm, I had to work hard to get warm coming home. Not helped by my waterproof Endura FS-260 no longer being waterproof, despite being treated last week. Just re-read the instructions for the Nikwax In Wash, and I only used half the amount I should, so will try again this weekend.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Mar 2018)

Another quick ride to make the most of it being dry today (tomorrow doesn't look promising). I used one of my regular loops: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover, Lyth Hill.

It's a little breezy out and supposedly a north-westerley which is odd as it seemed to be against me while I was heading to Longnor.

The roads were fairly quiet, I disturbed a kestrel near Acton Burnell and had a driver ask for directions near Pitchford. Other than that, pleasantly uneventful.

The wind was harder to ride into from around Cantlop so I opted for the hillier way back over Lyth Hill hoping it would be a little more sheltered (it was up to a point).

Just over 24 miles this time at 13.6 mph average and this trip has taken me past 1,000 miles for the year to date.

No photos again as was focusing on the ride.


----------



## User19783 (27 Mar 2018)

Just a short ride today , mainly to do some fettling on my new to me bike., 
Mango 3speed 
Unfortunately i gave the bike a good clean and a pre tide check, but within 5 miles the rain came down and lovely white bike is not so white
Overlooking Oxford 
Great ride


----------



## gavgav (27 Mar 2018)

Had an absolute sod of a day, both on the work front and car front, with expensive repairs required at Honda and Halfords just proving their incompetence is worse than I thought! So, needed a ride to chill a bit.

There were some dark clouds about, but no rain forecast.......as I set out in what was a strong and cold wind, which made progress hard at times.

Just stuck to a loop around Shrewsbury, heading to Meole, Nobold, Radbrook, Copthorne, Shelton, Oxon, Porthill and into the Quarry. There had been a few spots of light rain, on the route so far, but nothing worth worrying about........

I got stopped by a chap, as I walked the bike over Porthill bridge. He was impressed with the brightness of my front light and has been looking for one for his bike and so I gave him the lowdown (Cateye volt 700) expensive but superb!

Continued along the river towpath and as I reached the weir it started to rain and became a downpour, which soaked me and put a bit of a literal dampener on the rest of the ride to Belle Vue, Reabrook, Sutton Farm and home.

Everything is now drying off.

14.5 miles at 11.6 mph avg


----------



## Vantage (27 Mar 2018)

Just as I was locking the front door this morning, Mr Binman decided to leave the paper recycling bin right at the bottom of the steps blocking my exit...despite a sign right there saying "DO NOT BLOCK ENTRANCE". Friggin a55h01e. So of course the bike being the heavy lump that it is crashed into the bin knocking it over. Wish I'd caught Mr Binman. I'd have had a few words to say to him.
Dressed up in my full rain gear I took it steady through Moss Bank Park and down Chorley Old Road to the diabetic centre where there 2 other people. A new ride leader I'd not met before but who seemed to know me and one of the ladies who turns up regularly. They'd been debating doing the ride due to the lovely weather (the kind of drizzle that soaks everything) and low numbers...then I turned up. Ha, sorry folks.
A few minutes later we were joined by another new member and it was decided to go ahead with the ride.
Ian asked me to take the lead while he and Jean would look after Kath at the back. Argh the responsibility of ride leader 
I decided to just let the bike coast till we turned off into Queens Park and I pootled along at 8ish mph for a while. Before venturing into the woods alongside the river I glanced in the rear view mirror and decide to pull over. Jean was about 20 feet behind me and Kath who said she wasn't all that confident on a bike yet was a good 100 feet back with Ian. She'd froze while negotiating the right hand turn off the road. 30+ years of cycling and I sometimes forget how perilous the roads seem to inexperienced cyclists.
Through the park at sub 7mph speeds was relaxing but not helping me keep warm. Onto a short section of road and under the railway then Jean took the lead along the Middlebrook to Lostock rail station. I thought her 10mph might have been a little quick for poor Kath but she was keeping up and chatting to Ian.
At Lostock we did a 180 and stopped for a breather before heading back. At this point Ian's bike decided it too needed a rest and proceeded to lie down on the drive side with a clang. Poor derailleur. It survived though.
Looking like a bunch of drowned rats we headed back again at a slightly faster pace...It's downhill ish. Back along the trail and through Queens Park to arrive at the diabetic centre. All agreed it was worth the soaking we got.
I wasn't finished however and don't have the luxury of getting into a warm dry car to go home in. I slogged my way up Chorley Old Road mostly at less than 5mph and soon as I made it into the estate having emerged from Moss Bank Park I had a hypo. Typical. It had stopped drizzling though 
As per usual, dragging the bike up the steps to the front door was a mission in itself but once inside and changed, Shannon made me some chicken strips and mash 
10 miles today. Hopefully tomorrow will be nicer.


----------



## Dark46 (28 Mar 2018)

Ok, my first ride away from home and only the second time really I've been with a friend on a bike since my wife died back in June.

So I'm on holiday last week I was in Australia and this week I'm in New Zealand on the South Island staying at Motueka. Graham who I'm staying with rode with the KCC earlier this year when he was staying me. @Donger mentioned it on a post that someone from NZ went along to the Forest of Dean.

So this time it was my turn to be the stranger in a far away place. Plus showing the KCC kit further from home than it's been seen before. Taking away @Donger record from wherever he went in Europe. So the sign today said I was 18676kms or 11604miles from London, so you really can't get much further around the world from home. Sorry mate.

As I've no been on a bike for a while I was a bit worried about the level of my fitness. But to be honest it want a issue.
We cycled from Motueka to Kaiteriteri beach and back which had a few slight inclines and dips in it. I have got go pro footage which I will look at when I get back.

Just fantastic scenery and the roads were food apart from the inside gullies.
The traffic left plenty of room and waited behind on the bends until they were sure the road was clear of oncoming traffic.

On the way back we stopped for a Boysen Berry ice cream which went down very nicely.

So just over 17 miles in the blazing sun, not the best idea but plenty of factor 50 was used and I had by leg and arm covers on too.

Just really glad to be back in the saddle even if the bike didn't fit properly, that's one of the reasons the distance was short. Graham is 6'2 so the saddle was lowered but there nothing that could be done about the reach of the stem. Graham was on his Scott MTB and I was on his Norco road bike.

I've told Him he can keep my spare KCC top as u will be but g a new one at the next order.


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2018)

Great report @Dark46 It was so good to read.


----------



## Spartak (28 Mar 2018)

Took the train from Bristol to Tiverton early yesterday morning, for the bargain price of £6.

The plan was to then cycle home stopping at Cheddar overnight.

Started off riding along the cycle path that runs alongside The Great Western Canal which is part of NCN3.

It was raining from the off & my well oiled steed was soon caked in mud and grit etc., quiet country lanes took me into Taunton where I then continued on NCN3 onto the Bridgwater & Taunton canal, the rain had now stopped and this was a lovely section.










I then came across a pub that I'd passed hundreds of times on the southbound M5... Hope & Anchor which you can see due to the pub name being painted on the roof. A well earned lunch break was taken & a study of the map.










After riding round Bridgwater a few times trying to find the NCN3 signposts, I was then heading onto the Somerset levels for the final section.






At Shapwick I turned off to head towards Cheddar passing thru Wedmore the crosswind was now sapping the last bit of energy left in my legs & I was happy when I found my residence for the night.






After a fish and chip supper washed down with a couple of beers I slept like a log. Woke this morning to the sound of heavy rain falling..... I left Cheddar on the Strawberry Line which in dry conditions is a lovely leisurely cycle route, in the rain it is filled with muddy puddles - a diversion round Winsombe Tunnel led me across some very muddy fields.










On reaching Yatton the rain had got heavier & I was now very cold, so when I stopped at the cafe at the railway station and saw that there was a train leaving for Bristol in 15 minutes if didn't take long for me to buy a ticket and finish my ride there.....


----------



## Dark46 (28 Mar 2018)

@Spartak what a fantastic ride I was beginning to wonder IF you really meant Tiverton because of the distance.?

Great pics to . My legs would have gone home way before yours lo


----------



## Donger (28 Mar 2018)

Dark46 said:


> .... So this time it was my turn to be the stranger in a far away place. Plus showing the KCC kit further from home than it's been seen before. Taking away @Donger record from wherever he went in Europe. So the sign today said I was 18676kms or 11604miles from London, so you really can't get much further around the world from home. Sorry mate.



Great write-up, buddy. Keep those pictures coming. Yeah, I'll concede that record. Well and truly stuffed. ..... But did you realise I've now done 1,002 miles cycling overseas so far. You've got some pedalling to do in the next couple of weeks if you're going to beat that one! Oh, yes, and then there's this altitude record for the KCC kit (1,150m). Knock yourself out trying!




Everyone is keen to see you back in the club colours on a Sunday ride soon. Enjoy the rest of your trip.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## johnnyb47 (28 Mar 2018)

@Spartak.
That's pure cruelty posting a picture of a glass of San Miguel on a Wednesday evening, as I've got no beer in the house :-)
Well done by the way on your ride. It looks a picture post card around that part of the world :-)


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> @Spartak.
> That's pure cruelty posting a picture of a glass of San Miguel on a Wednesday evening, as I've got no beer in the house :-)
> 
> Well done by the way on your ride. It looks a picture post card around that part of the world :-)





Good choice of beer.Love it


----------



## Dark46 (29 Mar 2018)

Donger said:


> Great write-up, buddy. Keep those pictures coming. Yeah, I'll concede that record. Well and truly stuffed. ..... But did you realise I've now done 1,002 miles cycling overseas so far. You've got some pedalling to do in the next couple of weeks if you're going to beat that one! Oh, yes, and then there's this altitude record for the KCC kit (1,150m). Knock yourself out trying!
> View attachment 401943
> 
> Everyone is keen to see you back in the club colours on a Sunday ride soon. Enjoy the rest of your trip.
> Cheers, _Donger._


Cheers Bud, I need to get out of the country more obviously 17.4 miles vrs 1,002 miles doesn't come close ! Plus the altitude might have to wait a bit too.


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Stopped at Stour Green to eat the banana that I'd stashed in my jacket pocket before crossing the A10 and passing the new Leisure Park.


Where'd you find bananas growing by the A10?


----------



## roadrash (29 Mar 2018)

17km this morning down the leeds and Liverpool canal, ive passed this bridge loads of times but never seen it open.






I did see one thing ive never seen before....a barge that's a sweet shop selling all my old favourites,unfortunately I had no money on me..


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Mar 2018)

I'm beginning to think the rain is following me Up late after a night shift, so figured a nice easy ride in the sunshine up to WGP and back was in order. Out with the Yukon as the roads were wet, and off into the warm glow of Spring. Not for long, and after a few miles light rain started. Fortunately it didn't last, and a dry lap of the park ensued. The last 3 miles home were somewhat different. I believe they call them 'heavy showers' Call them what you like, I got soaked, and though I'd taken my not so waterproof jacket there seemed little point in stopping and putting it on so close to home.
21 somewhat damp miles.


----------



## Jon George (29 Mar 2018)

Another 50k to add to the challenge total, and a good piece of exercise towards The Plan (a long Summer Ride this year). I know why the body responds well to this sort of thing, but it still amuses me as to how it is possible to leave home feeling like a lethargic blancmange and yet, twenty minutes later, thinking its possible to take on the world. 
A great morning out in the sun. 

This at Wilford Bridge overlooking The Deben.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> Where'd you find bananas growing by the A10?



Hah! I'd bought this one in the co-op in Littleport. 

Could have phrased that better though.


----------



## C R (29 Mar 2018)

It wasn't raining this morning, and have today off, so after droping the monkeys at school I thought I would try a proper long ride for the first time (don't laugh, please, I am novice at this). Rode down to Powick by the Carrington Bridge. Had never used that cycle "track", and I am not sure I will again. Whoever designed it should be made to ride it up and down for all eternity, narrow, irregular surface, mud, broken down cars parked on it. I thought it didn't bode well for the day, but persevered.

From Powick I headed towards Upton. The temperature was nice, hardly any wind and not much traffic, and in general respectful of my space, except for a qarry lorry driving very close behind me in the narrow bends before Callow End. Not sure what he was expecting to achieve, as I was riding close to the speed limit, anyhow, pulled over in Callow to let him through and carried on. The rest of the ride to Upton was nice and uneventful, jut a bit of head wind after Hanley Castle. I love the view from the road between Powick and Upton, you have the Malverns to the right, and the sloping east bank of the Severn on the left. The road goes up and down a bit, so get some fast segments and some really slow ones, but got to Upton in under an hour, which was my target.

Stopped in Upton by the bridge, for a breather, a drink and a banana.






Sat on a bench for 10 minutes or so and saw a barge going past loaded with sand, I handn't realised there was still goods being carried along the Severn.

After my rest set off again, heading east towards the A38 through the flood defence works. After the A38 took towards Pershore, but decided that that may be a bridge too far for today, so turned left and rode through Earls Croome and Kinnersley towards Croome. The clouds were starting to look a bit menacing, so didn't stop at Croome, and just carried on towards Wadborough. In there sat for another bit of a breather and some contemplation looking at the Malverns.






After that, onwards home for a nice 22 miles in about 2 hours, including breaks. Felt good, will have to do it again.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2018)

Jon George said:


> Another 50k to add to the challenge total, and a good piece of exercise towards The Plan (a long Summer Ride this year). I know why the body responds well to this sort of thing, but it still amuses me as to how it is possible to leave home feeling like a lethargic blancmange and yet, twenty minutes later, thinking its possible to take on the world.
> A great morning out in the sun.
> 
> This at Wilford Bridge overlooking The Deben.
> ...


Didn't Jay fancy a ride this morning


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2018)

Day off work woke this morning to glorious sunshine but had arranged to take mum to a doctor's appointment at 1030 which would also involve a cafe trip to meet mums sister. Sat in the cafe looking out the window watching a few cyclists passing but noticed the cloud building . By the time I got home had dinner it had properly cloudy . Out the door at 1245 . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Barrow and up the long drag of Paudy Lane at the top it's starts to rain so quick pause while the rain jacket was donned .Into Wymeswold via the lovely descent of Narrow lane . Stopped for a chat with a work colleague who was working at the side of the road he decided I was nuts when I told him I done 18 miles and still had 15 to go non cyclist just don't get it . Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn around the back of Woodhouse and a couple of climbs before home ,The hill by Swithland woods then the horrid Warren hill which somehow I got my 2nd best time on ,Newtown Linford and home . Nice ride which would have been better in the sunshine but hayho another metric half in the bag 32.7 miles at a good average of 16.6 mph


----------



## Jon George (29 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Didn't Jay fancy a ride this morning


The cheeky chap stayed at home laughing his little butt off at my undoubted effort. His loss - a great ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2018)

I'm staying in Mold with my sister for a couple of days as my mum is in hospital in Chester.
Ooh look.... what's that in the back of the car? Would it be a mountain bike........?

I set off from Janes at earlyish o'clock and drove to the Moel Famau car park. Having no money I ditched the car in a layby and set off up the big hill




There were some remnant autumn colours about.
A steady chug of 8% for a while led me to a nice view along the forestry road




The top of that is my destination.
Down the hill and around to the right. At the end of the logging road was a bit of single track that led to a gate. Then a 12% on short, cropped turf








Then a gate, followed by a swamp. There were some interesting moments.

Then the ride to the top. I say ride, but I did have to get off and walk




Wet, slippy, and at the bit at the top of the pic it was 23%.
Through a gate and I rode the last little bit


















A snowy Snowdonia was spied through the clag.
I decided to retrace my route rather than annoy walkers. Again I walked this bit as I didn't fancy an off on my lonesome.....





Just shy of 10 miles, 33mph top speed and an average of 6. Something!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1479248334


----------



## delb0y (30 Mar 2018)

Still trying to get some miles in the legs, so just 29 miles around the lanes and tow-paths today. Did intend doing a few more but got waylaid listening to Allman Brothers videos on Youtube before I set off and thus lost an hour of riding time! Looking at the weather forecast I think it's rain for the remainder of the weekend :-(


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (30 Mar 2018)

Allman brothers  I Love the mountain jam on eat a peach.

26 miles today around langdon hills,horndon-on the- hill though to upminster and back.
Keen easterly headwind and rain on the way back but still enjoyed it.
Now the wife wants to go shopping.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2018)

Working tomorrow so last chance to get a decent ride in today . I have an event coming up at the end of April which features a monster climb . Most recent rides have featured one Good climb but this morning was going to have lots of climbs strung together trying to get my climbing legs in shape . Newtown Linford and up the first climb of the day Markfield lane steep start then long drag . Out to Thornton drop to the reservoir then climb out short and steep this one . Around the back of Bosworth and it's constantly up and down . Loop back to Thornton and more climbing to Markfield . Catching a fellow cyclist heading for hill lane ! . You turn left onto it and instantly hit a 8% ramp . Passed him halfway up . Then a quick downhill on priory lane before the steepest climb of the day . Again had a target rider ahead who was grinding up it passed him before the top I getting the hang of this climbing lark . Turned left for more climbing up Whitcroft lane .When home I discovered I'm the fastest on this strava segment this year . One hour in and 16 miles done and 1500ft of climbing . That's most of the climbing done quick descent of the Beacon into Quorn and took the hilly wood lane back to Rothley ,Cropston and home 32.4 miles done with 2300 ft of climbing at an average of 16.6 mph well happy with that legs ache now


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Mar 2018)

It’s pretty flat where I live so we went out today to find some hillocks. A lovely 25 miles with my two cycling buddies.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2018)

A quick ride out this morning before the rain was expected to roll in. I decided to pretty much repeat my route out to Atcham and Upton Magna then back through town that I did earlier in the week.

It's a bit on the cool side (back to two fleeces) but had that spring-like feel of a fresh morning ahead of a nice day. As before, I headed over Lyth Hill at the start and enjoyed the views. The A49 wasn't as busy as I'd expected which is always nice.

Condover to Atcham was taken at a slightly more leisurely pace than I usually do. There was a headwind but quite light so I can't blame that. I took the scenic route through Attingham Park and it seemed that everymotorist and his dog was also headed into the park. It was a steady stream of vehicles and the car park almost full already.One of the staff was out placing markers in the adjacent field ready to use that for the overflow.

I was waved past by couple of touring cyclists at the exit of the park and headed on my way to Upton Magna where the cyclists coming the other way were all on lightweight bikes. Good to see people out.

After plenty of rain yesterday evening I knew the old canal path would be pretty mucky so I headed into Ditherington and for a change followed the signposted cyclists route. It's okay but better to stay on the main road if you want to make progress.

After following Sydney Avenue alongside the river I repeated my detour round town to enter The Quarry from the Welsh Bridge end and leave town by crossing the English Bridge and heading up Sutton Lane on my way home.

22.8 miles at 13.1 mph average. Still dry at the time of writing - perhaps I should have stayed out longer.





Not a bad morning.





At the gates of Attingham Park.





Attingham Hall.





Following the towpath at Castlefields. There's a narrow road just out of shot which I'm about to take to pass the prison.





On Victoria Avenue now. A few people are taking a boat trip on Sabrina.





Attempting an arty angle looking towards Kingsland Bridge. Not sure it works. The post is where the guide rope for an old ferry crossing used to be attached.





Daffodils and the former Trouncer & Co Brewery.


----------



## Donger (30 Mar 2018)

A routine, though slightly extended ride along the lanes to Frampton and Arlingham today. An unremarkable but pleasant ride in slightly drizzly weather. Arrived home on 30.2 miles ....... bringing my grand total since starting cycling 9 1/4 years ago to *20,000 miles*. @cosmicbike beat me to that landmark a few days ago, and got there a lot faster than me. Still feels like quite a landmark, though, so I'm pouring myself a beer right now and contemplating the places I've been over that time. What strikes me most, though, is what a great bunch of people I've been able to share my rides with. Don't get me wrong, I love just going off on my own exploring, but some of my favourite memories are the friends I've ridden with and the great new friends I've made through cycling.
A rogue's gallery, including a few fellow Cyclechatters: (apologies to anyone I've missed):











Here's to the next 20,000, and the new friends I hope to make. Maybe I'll bump into a few of you out on the road some time soon.
Cheers,_ Donger_.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2018)

Well done @Donger a milestone that's worth a beer or two .


----------



## johnnyb47 (30 Mar 2018)

Fantastic post and well done @Donger !! :-)


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2018)

Well done @Donger


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2018)

Well done @Donger


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2018)

tyred said:


> View attachment 399558
> 
> Lough Finn and still some evidence of snow on the mountains. Sheep came expecting to be fed when I ate a bag of crisps and they heard the rustling packet. Sorry to disappoint. My first proper length ride in many years on my recently refurbished and tweaked mountain bike, I bought this bike when I was 14, I rode it a lot at the time, then it languished in my parent's shed for many years until I started cycling again as an adult, then it got surpassed by other bikes and went back to languishing in my parent's shed until I decided to give it some TLC. It's probably BSO material but now with properly adjusted bearings and brakes and nice new chain and freewheel block, it rides pretty damn good. Good enough for 70 miles today. I did this partly as a nostalgia trip and also to have bike I could use around town without worrying too much about it but the bike exceeds all my expectations.
> View attachment 399559



What a brill saddle bag.If it rained you could climb inside it.i had a similar one.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2018)

No chance of a ride tomorrow, so I made use of the Bank Holiday to round March off with a final metric half.

Out just after 8am into the gloom, but with a promise of some sunshine later on. The bike headed up Coal Road, then the usual combination of roads down into Thorner and up Milner Lane at the other side. Along the ridge then right onto Thorner Lane, which becomes Thorner Road for the drop down to Bramham. Blimey there was a lot of surface water - it wasn't raining but it might as well have been! 
A skirt around Bramham and up onto Toulston Lane and back out into the countryside and across the county line into North Yorkshire. Instead of turning right for Stutton, I carried straight on for a bit of variety and eventually reached Tadcaster. Right at the lights by the brewery and onto the A162 which climbs over the A64, the drops down to cross Cock Beck, before the steady climb up the other side towards Raw Lane.
There are temporary traffic lights at the junction, which provided an opportunity for a breather before turning onto Raw Lane itself -- where there are some more signs warning that Raw Lane is closed for 4 days for "works" from 08/04. I suspect the dreaded stone chips are coming...
It's mainly downhill from here to Ulleskelf, but with the wind in my face a bit more effort than usual was required. Over the railway bridge and through the village, then on towards Ryther, where another right saw me onto Mill Lane and then over the railway again where I stopped for a Snickers and a stretch:








Back in the saddle and along the road, which becomes Moor Lane for the wend through the fields and around the quiet side of Leeds East Airport and into Church Fenton. Through the village, past the station and the long straight to Barkston Ash, then a quick squirt up the A162 and, for a bit of variety, I turned right to Scarthingwell, spotting the sign for the church and thinking I'd grab a photo at a new to me place.
Unfortunately the church appears to be only accessible via a private, gated road to a nursing home, so no pic  and I retraced my route back to the A162 and across to Saxton Lane which took me all the way to Saxton, where the sun made a brief appearance.
Cold Hill Lane from there, before dropping down onto Copley Lane, then Lotherton Gates, the drop into Aberford under the A1(M) bridge and the ups and downs of Cattle Lane to Barwick, the climb through there and almost to Scholes, before dropping down Leeds Road and local roads up to home.

*35.42 miles* (57.00km) in *2h 32m* at an average of *13.9mph* and with *1,443ft* climbed.

A good mornings work, although I feel oddly tired now. Still, it's another metric half in the bag and rounds the month out nicely.
There were plenty of cyclists out today - from the report above, it looks like I crossed paths with @Spiderweb a couple of times.

And to end, the map:


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Mar 2018)

A rather slow 3.2 miles today. What was going to be an extended ride to the shops turned into a ride to the shops and back as once again my Daughter surprised me and asked to come along. I think the new (to us) bike may have something to do with it.
Given it's been pouring with rain all day I don't think I missed much anyway.

@Donger that's a great post. I suspect your 20,000 miles may have involved more climbing than mine, I tend to avoid hills whilst you seem to seek them out..


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> What a brill saddle bag.If it rained you could climb inside it.i had a similar one.



I've had that for years now and I love it and it tends to go with me everywhere. Plenty of room for camera, an extra jacket, packed lunch and thermos flask for all day rides, or to fit in a bit of shopping or big enough for a weekend tour. It remains totally waterproof and will probably outlast me.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2018)

Two short rides today, both on the Voodoo 29er, so on and off road- the first was a loop round to Lidl to take advantage of their Super Weekend offer on coffee, then back home for a bite to eat and a coffee while fitting a Cateye Velo 9 to the Voodoo. This was followed by effectively the earlier ride in reverse to do a set-up calibration on the computer. Light drizzle all the way and got home just before the heavy stuff hit.


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Mar 2018)

Given the forecast for tomorrow thought it best to nip out after work for a quick 25 miles, despite it only being 4C, very dull and looking like rain.
But Leaderfoot viaduct looks good no matter the weather.







Mr Celine said:


> The snow has mostly gone, hopefully this is the last time this year I'll be able to do this.



No such luck, there's still some around...




... though this was the only bit I found. While taking this photo it began hailing, so I thought it best to head for home. Shortly after I had my closest pass for ages. I stopped opposite a passing place to let a berlingo type pensionerwagon past, but rather than go through the puddle in the passing place he carried straight on and missed me by millimetres.

26 miles at 14 mph.


----------



## Slick (30 Mar 2018)

This wasn't today but over the past couple of weeks I've been in Aberdeen working. It's a great place to work but pretty boring through the week sitting in a hotel room. I wanted to take my ageing mountain bike to do this ride https://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/the-formartine-and-buchan-way but discovered that the front forks were leaking so had to take a road bike. I had done a bit of that path last year so already knew it wasn't an ideal surface for thin wheels so looked for something else.  I found this http://www.deesideway.org and thought it was amazing in places and probably tougher on a road bike than I first realised. 

After work I drove round to Duthie Park and parked right behind the winter garden where the path starts. I was immediately impressed by the great surface and the mixture of old bridges and a cracking new bridge that looked like you were cycling up the deck of an expensive yacht. Duthie Park is very close to the city centre but it seemed within a very short time before you are first passing allotments and then out to the country. The first 10 miles or so passed in a flash and I was in Drumoak which is where the fun really started as the wildlife came to life with the buzzards and hawks hunting and the mad march hare boxing which always makes me smile. It was a slow run out as I enjoyed the nice warm weather but I put the pedal down to try and get back before night fell and I nearly made it but the people I met on the way back seemed to be well used to sharing a path with cyclists so no drama. It amounted to just over 50k, so another point in the bag. 









The boys at work warned me not to do anymore of that run as it wasn't suitable for road bikes, it was all I needed to hear although to be fair, it turned out they were right. I drove out the to Banchory determined to get to Aboyne and back before dark which really shouldn't be too difficult as the clocks changed to give me the extra hour. 

I almost immediately regretted it, between the climb and the horrendous surface up towards the woods and Scolty hill, so much so I almost gave up and turned right around as I feared there was no way the bike would make it unscathed. The views were amazing though, looking down over the Dee, so I just kept going hoping for the best but realising I was quite far from home if I needed any help. I eventually got off the forest trail and was so delighted to find a main road I missed the track and took a wrong turn. I corrected my course but shunned the track for a downhill blast into Potarch where I joined the trail again along the Dee into Kincardine O'Neil. 

After another couple of wrong turns it was a short blast up and over a couple of steep hills on a muddy trail before shunning the last couple of miles of track for a nice downhill blast into Aboyne. 
I sat for what felt like 5 minutes before realising the sun was going down and it was getting much colder quite quickly. There was no way I was going back over these trails so went for the main road which took me back to Banchory in double quick time.
https://www.relive.cc/view/1474156473

I did the final short stint to Ballater a day or two later, which was just a short flat ride just to say I did the entire route.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Mar 2018)

Donger said:


> A routine, though slightly extended ride along the lanes to Frampton and Arlingham today. An unremarkable but pleasant ride in slightly drizzly weather. Arrived home on 30.2 miles ....... bringing my grand total since starting cycling 9 1/4 years ago to *20,000 miles*. @cosmicbike beat me to that landmark a few days ago, and got there a lot faster than me. Still feels like quite a landmark, though, so I'm pouring myself a beer right now and contemplating the places I've been over that time. What strikes me most, though, is what a great bunch of people I've been able to share my rides with. Don't get me wrong, I love just going off on my own exploring, but some of my favourite memories are the friends I've ridden with and the great new friends I've made through cycling.
> A rogue's gallery, including a few fellow Cyclechatters: (apologies to anyone I've missed):
> View attachment 402197
> View attachment 402198
> ...


I had no idea what my total was since my return to cycling in 2013 ish

Just checked and it is currently 19,230 miles

Should make the 20,000 this year all being well


----------



## TigerT (31 Mar 2018)

My ride yesterday was one of those days where you've set your heart on going out for a ride and you wake up look out the window and your heart sinks. The forecast was saying Sunny and 8 degrees and the actual weather was foggy and 0 degrees.

I'd only thought of doing a short ride as I'd been to the gym and given pretty much all I had the night before, so my stubbornness kicked in. I searched out the most powerful lights I've got put on my high viz jacket and went anyway. 

So off I went into the cold and grey mist. It was fine, I took a route to Baden, my usual Weekend ride, that was mostly on Cycle paths. Not much to see, but about 5 kms out from my coffee stop, it suddenly cleared. By now it was a more comfortable 5 degrees and I started to enjoy it a bit more. Arriving in Baden I decided to test my legs and take the short but hard (for me) cobbled climb up into the town. Last year I couldn't do this, so was happy to get to the top. At last it was time for coffee. 

I headed to my usual cycle park and it wasn't there! It's been removed so they can do something to the building. So I went to the railway station and parked there. Annoyingly they have the stupid cycle racks where you hang your bike from the handlebars. This means my lock doesn't reach through the frame and you can only lock the front wheel. Not much good with a quick release spindle. So I too the gamble and left it locked through the frame but not actually locked to anything. Not so much of a gamble in Switzerland, but still not something I'm not really happy to do. However, that's how most of the other bikes were locked and there wasn't another option because I needed to eat.

After a Coffee and a Ham and Cheese Croissant, the sun finally made an appearance and I thought (wrongly) that it would be a much nicer ride home. It would have been if it wasn't for the headwind! I'd taken the road route back as with the sun out the shared cycle path / footpath would be busier with walkers and their dogs. The road route is much higher and so was the wind. Full on headwind all the way home.

Still enjoyed it - Glad I went out, another 50kms completed - Weekend weather is bad, but looking forward to Monday, which is looking a bit more spring-like.

Just the one photo today as the weather didn't make things look nice, but the entry to Baden looks pretty whatever.


----------



## colly (31 Mar 2018)

My ride today began at 5.50 and ended at 5.50 + 10 seconds

Looked out the window. That was it.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Mar 2018)

Plans are afoot for a short Summer 'tour' with my lad, so he needs to start getting the miles in. Today was a 20 mile target with some hills, along with looking at route options for him to get to one of his mates houses. We started out in the drizzle, and it never really got any better. Up through the Royal Holloway University campus, pausing at the Founders Building, my lad played a brass concert here last year.





From here to mates house, then onwards into Windsor Great Park where we did the 3 horses loop, before heading home through Wentworth. Well timed as the rain started to come down proper once we got home.
Bang on 20 miles.


----------



## Littgull (31 Mar 2018)

My ride yesterday turned out to be really satisfying.

Earlier in the week @ColinJ and I had planned to do an imperial century on Good Friday. Our route was going to centre around the Mirfield hinterland and beyond. If either of us subsequently felt like doing less than the 100 miles we left ourselves the option of reducing it to a metric century and travelling to and from Mirfield by train as it doesn’t take long and the off peak fare with our railcard is very cheap. Unfortunately, by Tuesday the weather forecast was looking grim for Good Friday, Colin needed some more time to refine the route to avoid the busy bits and I was still not feeling in top nick due to a minor chest injury after being knocked off my bike by an idiot taxi driver the previous week. So a combination of all these factors led us to defer our ride until a couple of weeks time.

Surprisingly, by Thursday, the weather forecast had significantly improved as had my chest injury. The only adverse factor was the forecasted strong easterly wind which would not have been pleasant cycling into it for long periods. So I made a snap decision on Thursday evening and decided to take the early am train to York and ride back home to Littleborough. The initial route www.cycle.travel provided me with was 65 miles and included some roads (albeit very traffic quiet) in very dodgy areas on the outskirts of Leeds. So I adapted it to avoid these and rejigged my route to go through the small West Yorkshire town of Rothwell. This resulted in a total of 73 miles from York to Littleborough. I wanted to ride an imperial century so the shortfall of 27 miles needed to be added. I accounted for 6 miles by cycling to Todmorden to get the train in the morning. Then at the end of the route, on arrival back in Littleborough, I repeated my former work commute to Bury back which just happens to be a round trip of 21 miles.

My main intention of riding from York was to get full benefit of the easterly tailwind. This was partially achieved, the first 30 miles being more of a cross/tail wind. But in any event the strength of the wind was quite a bit lighter than forecasted.

On arrival at York I rode the 10 miles to Tadcaster which was almost entirely by cyclepath. Firstly, through York Racecourse then 6 miles or so on the cycle path that runs parallel to the very busy A64. Perfectly safe and traffic free but not very pleasant due to the close proximity of constant traffic noise.

Tadcaster is the home of John Smiths Brewery and their premises dominate the town. I didn’t consider popping in the Brewery Shop as I’ve been teetotal now for over 12 months!

From Tadcaster, my route took me on a mixture of quiet lanes and cyclepaths. After Rothwell, I skirted through the outskirts of Wakefield and Mirfield before eventually picking up NCN route 66 at Brighouse from where it is familiar territory all the way home. I was feeling a bit fatigued on reaching Littleborough but pressed on with the ‘required’ 21 miles to Bury and back. Apart from a bit of light rain early am as I cycled to Todmorden the day had been rain free up until then. However, as soon as I reached Bury the heavens opened and it began to rain very heavily along with a much stronger wind. So my last 10.5 miles were battling a vicious headwind and getting a good soaking. But despite that, it was a very enjoyable day out and my first imperial century of 2018.

I’ve set myself a target of 12 day imperial centuries for the year (so an average of one per month). Last year I completed 10 but these were all done between mid May and the end of September. I don’t fancy being up on dark unlit moorland roads with lots of miles to complete so late September/mid October is the latest in the year I will attempt a century ride. So with ‘one in the bag’ by the end of March I think I’m on track.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Mar 2018)

Littgull said:


> in very dodgy areas on the outskirts of Leeds.



Looks like wise route planning avoiding those bits.

There's a part of Newcastle and a short stretch into Hartlepool where I adopt a policy of 'head down and keep pedalling'.

Good effort on the century.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Mar 2018)

Out with Mrs @BoldonLad, with good intentions of doing 20+ miles, but, thunderstorm curtailed the fun!


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks like wise route planning avoiding those bits.
> 
> There's a part of Newcastle and *a short stretch into Hartlepool *where I adopt a policy of 'head down and keep pedalling'.
> 
> Good effort on the century.



Only a short stretch?


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Mar 2018)

BoldonLad said:


> Only a short stretch?



Steady on, there may be some monkey hangers on here.


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Steady on, there may be some monkey hangers on here.


Lol, chimp chokers was how it was explained to me.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> Lol, chimp comers was how it was explained to me.



And for those who are thinking: eh?

https://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryUK/HistoryofEngland/The-Hanging-of-the-Hartlepool-Monkey/


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2018)

Littgull said:


> My ride yesterday turned out to be really satisfying.
> 
> [Details ...]


A great effort, Brian - I wasn't expecting you to do much so soon after you were injured by that idiot taxi driver!


----------



## Brandane (31 Mar 2018)

Been a while since I took my camera (my smart phone camera is a POS) on a ride, but thought I would take it with me today to get a pic or two of the Merida Ride I bought in January. It has sat mainly gathering dust since then as I have been using less cherished bikes while waiting for the weather to improve. It finally dawned on me that I live in Ayrshire and ideal cycling conditions might happen on two days of the year! So despite the cold and the wind I set off for one of my local loops....





To be honest, the wind wasn't as much of an obstacle as I was fearing. Maybe it was the lighter bike, or maybe it's just because I am a bit on the slow side anyway; but it didn't seem to have as much effect as it normally does. It was still a long slow slog up the Brisbane Glen though, heading northeast into the cold wind!

The new Merida braving the wind up at Loch Thom:






A nice long descent down to Inverkip, from where I took the good quality cycle track which runs alongside the horrible busy main A78 road to Skelmorlie. Visited Strathclyde House in Skelmorlie for an omelette and chips (proper home made ones, very nice) before facing the short but steep climb off the main road to take the single track Meigle Road to the north end of Largs. It's a bit of a roller coaster road but well worth the extra climbing to avoid the main road, IMHO.. The main road is a 60 mph trunk road but bordered by the River Clyde on one side and a steep verge on the other. There's no room for error, and I mean DRIVER error - who I don't place much faith in.

View over the islands of Arran, Bute, and Cumbrae on a typically cold grey day near Largs..... (The gorse bushes in the foreground are the boundary of Routenburn golf course, 2nd fairway. Make sure you don't slice from the tee - assuming you're right handed - because you're not going to find your ball!).






A bit early to form an opinion on the Merida as that's it done just over 100 miles, but I'm quite impressed. The easier acceleration and smoother ride are the most noticeable benefits. From today's stats I can't claim that it's any faster but that might well be down to the wind. Time will tell.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Mar 2018)

It's a cold grey day here of the sort where it's an effort to drag yourself out of doors. I did manage to this afternoon though and headed off for a 20 miler.

I headed up to the top of Lyth Hill this time, splashing through lots of run-off from the fields on the way then through the mud on the track to the top. A pause at the top to look at the view then down to Exfords Green and on to Arscott, Lea Cross and Hinton where I followed the signed cycle route to Pontesbury. I haven't been down this lane before and thought it quite a nice ride apart from the surface having suffered in places.

In Pontesbury I ended up riding the long way round the village then up the road to Habberley which is another I haven't cycled before and is a lot easier than the approach from the Minsterley side.

From Habberley I was back onto familiar ground as I headed for Pulverbatch and Wilderley (had a scare here when a pheasant ran out in front of me on a fast descent).

I toyed with the idea of heading for Leebotwood but with it being cold and turning back into the wind I thought better of it and headed the more direct way to Dorrington (splashing my way through an unexpected flood in a dip halfway down the hill) and Condover then back over Lyth Hill again.

Very wet roads and quite a few small floods. A few hardy cyclists out braving it too but not as many as the last few days.

23.6 miles at 12.2 mph average.





Up at the top of Lyth Hill.





This isn't flooding - the lane follows the brook for a short way. Whitwell Lane in Pontesbury.





Pontesbury.





In the hills between Habberley and Pulverbatch. There's a bit of fresh snow on the Stiperstones.





View from near Wilderley.





Bit of a water splash at Lyth Hill on my way back.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2018)

Littgull said:


> My ride yesterday turned out to be really satisfying.
> 
> Earlier in the week @ColinJ and I had planned to do an imperial century on Good Friday. Our route was going to centre around the Mirfield hinterland and beyond. If either of us subsequently felt like doing less than the 100 miles we left ourselves the option of reducing it to a metric century and travelling to and from Mirfield by train as it doesn’t take long and the off peak fare with our railcard is very cheap. Unfortunately, by Tuesday the weather forecast was looking grim for Good Friday, Colin needed some more time to refine the route to avoid the busy bits and I was still not feeling in top nick due to a minor chest injury after being knocked off my bike by an idiot taxi driver the previous week. So a combination of all these factors led us to defer our ride until a couple of weeks time.
> 
> ...



Well done @Littgull - I've ridden the cycle path alongside the A64 and while it's serviceable it's neither picturesque or fun.
If you choose to repeat the run (or if anyone else is interested), there is a choice of quiet, gently undulating country lanes that run almost parallel to the A64 - either the old York Road, past the turning for Askham Richard and through Healaugh and Wighill, or at Askham Richard take the turning for the more direct and even quieter option through Bilborough and Catterton, which drops you onto the cycle path just short of Tad.
Both are much nicer to ride than that cycle path!


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2018)

Brandane said:


> Been a while since I took my camera (my smart phone camera is a POS) on a ride, but thought I would take it with me today to get a pic or two of the Merida Ride I bought in January. It has sat mainly gathering dust since then as I have been using less cherished bikes while waiting for the weather to improve. It finally dawned on me that I live in Ayrshire and ideal cycling conditions might happen on two days of the year! So despite the cold and the wind I set off for one of my local loops....
> View attachment 402370
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking ride, and nice looking bike. I've played that course a few times and wrecked my card more than once by slicing one right in the middle of those gorse bushes. 

Nice effort.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Saw two joggers, both in High Barns. Only saw one other cyclist though; a chap in Littleport, wheeling his hybrid along the pavement. I don't think I've ever seen such a rusty transmission - chain, cassette and chainrings were all bright orange!!!



You should see the state of some of the bikes that come in to the shop

Still as it's spring some nicer things have been in;a Ritte,original Holdsworth,a Reynolds tubed LeMond and an Ultra Galaxy.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Mar 2018)

Finally got time to take the Spa Tourer to the airport and back via the Bridgewater Way tow path and found this amazing graffiti under the Chester Road bridge. Just over 40 miles covered with no rain but a cold wind


----------



## Littgull (31 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> A great effort, Brian - I wasn't expecting you to do much so soon after you were injured by that idiot taxi driver!



Thanks, @ColinJ.

I was relieved on Thursday when I could manage to stretch my arms out without any pain in my chest. I did wonder if doing a century ride would cause the injury to flare up again but I had a cunning bail out plan with either a backtrack to York train station of the options of either Garforth, Mirfield or Brighouse all with train stations very near my route. Thankfully I had no reoccurrence.


----------



## Littgull (31 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Well done @Littgull - I've ridden the cycle path alongside the A64 and while it's serviceable it's neither picturesque or fun.
> If you choose to repeat the run (or if anyone else is interested), there is a choice of quiet, gently undulating country lanes that run almost parallel to the A64 - either the old York Road, past the turning for Askham Richard and through Healaugh and Wighill, or at Askham Richard take the turning for the more direct and even quieter option through Bilborough and Catterton, which drops you onto the cycle path just short of Tad.
> Both are much nicer to ride than that cycle path!



Thanks @NortherDave, that's really useful to know. There's no substitute for local knowledge.


----------



## derrick (31 Mar 2018)

Nice loop around Stanstead airport with a few club members, building up there stamina, the ride started with 10 of us, 6 deciding to do the shorter route, the 4 of us then going a bit further, stayed dry for most of the ride, a small shower on our way back, only lasting a couple of minutes, but it was pretty cold. came across a ford, normally a little trickle across the road, today it was a raging torrent, was a good ride with good company, everyone did well. 68 miles, still lots of training needed, we all have a 200 mile challenge in 6 weeks time.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1481600296


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Mar 2018)

My son & I rode 41 miles around Ullswater area yesterday. We started off with 12 miles around the lake to meet the rest of the family off the Ullswater steamer at Howtown, then we did a nice ride back behind Gowbarrow Fell to Dockray, then down to the lakeshore again. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1479596069

After a bite to eat, waiting for a shower to pass, we had another crack at climbing the Kirkstone Pass. I am still getting over a viral chest infection so I needed a pause or three to admire the scenery. whereas the lad honked his way up to the top very quickly.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Mar 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> My son & I rode 41 miles around Ullswater area yesterday. We started off with 12 miles around the lake to meet the rest of the family off the Ullswater steamer at Howtown, then we did a nice ride back behind Gowbarrow Fell to Dockray, then down to the lakeshore again.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1479596069
> 
> ...



Stunning. Glad you are having a good time. I’ve been keeping up with you on Strava and I still have the pain of watching ‘the lad’ disappear away from us on ‘that’ Audax. We will not mention it again.


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> My son & I rode 41 miles around Ullswater area yesterday. We started off with 12 miles around the lake to meet the rest of the family off the Ullswater steamer at Howtown, then we did a nice ride back behind Gowbarrow Fell to Dockray, then down to the lakeshore again.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1479596069
> 
> ...


Chest infection or not, looks like a good effort to me, nothing wrong with admiring the scenery on the way up a climb. Your link doesn't show your ride, just your stats to date.


----------



## gavgav (31 Mar 2018)

I’ve been in the Half Century a Month Challenge for Four Years now and this month has proved the hardest of the lot. Every free weekend I’ve had has been like an ice age and I woke this morning having yet to do a qualifying ride. The rain was hammering on the window and the wind was howling and so I’d pretty much resigned myself to failing for the first time.........

At about 10:30 the rain had blown through and I had a window of 3&1/2 hours to get a ride in, before driving to Wales and I thought to myself.....I CAN DO THIS!!!

So I layered up against the strong Northerly Wind and dragged myself out. I set off up the cycle paths to Heathgates and then along Sundorne Rd and onto the cycle path to Uffington. There was a chap cycling in front of me, who I was slowly reeling in and indeed I caught him in Uffington and passed him with a friendly hello between us, before I turned onto the Upton Magna road.

Whilst climbing the hill the same chap caught me up and we had a friendly exchange about me not liking hills. We then got chatting and he was a really nice guy, called Robin, based in Telford. We cycled together and chatted most of the way, through Upton Magna, Withington, as far as Isombridge, where we went our separate ways. I hope we come across each other again, on the bikes, as he was very good company and helped pass away about 3 or 4 miles into the wind. 

I then continued along the bone shaker road to Longdon on Tern. I spent most of this lane trying to get through floods without getting my feet wet. There were no fewer than 10 deep floods along the 3 mile stretch, but I managed it and then turned towards Rodington and Roden, negotiating 4 more deep floods. It hasn’t half rained around here over the last week!!

I turned into the wind, along the stretch to Poynton and it felt like a wall was in my way. From Bings Heath, it got a bit easier, with the wind at the side of me, or behind and I made good progress up East Haughmond, back to Upton Magna.

From here it was the Pelham Rd to Berwick Wharf, the rat run to Atcham and then the lanes up to Betton. It was on the short but steep and narrow section, along here, that I had one of the funniest moments I’ve had on a bike. A MGIF came up behind me, in a Vectra and was determined to squeeze past me on the narrow section, so put their wheels onto the saturated verge and began wheel spinning badly. They then went for another gear, got completely the wrong one and stalled it in the mud .

I just laughed my head off and continued onwards, leaving them to fathom out how to get out of the mud and grow a brain cell whilst they were at it!

It was back into the wind again, to home, but I’d made the Half Century Challenge entry, by the skin of my teeth!!

31.9 miles at 12.1mph avg. The things you do for a Bronze Star!!


----------



## Jenkins (31 Mar 2018)

After a dry morning I took the risk of getting the non mudguarded Giant Rapid flatbar out of the shed for a few hours of riding around while listening to football on the radio. After a couple of miles I came across the first full road width puddle, but thought nothing of it as that area is always like that. Kept going out to Newbourne, up to Waldringfield and then Martlesham having to slowly negotiate 2 large sections where the road was completely flooded on the way. A quick drop down into Foxhall...



then back up into Kesgrave and Rushmere where the heavens opened and I seriously considered giving up and getting the train home from Westerfield due to the cold and being soaked through. In the end I kept going and made my way home via Ipswich & Buckleshem. 
A quick stop at home to change into a dry & clean jacket (the back of the other one was completely covered in road dirt) and gloves and to pick up a backpack for an extra run into Felixstowe to but some supplies for tomorrow's outing to Silverstone giving a total for the day of 39 miles.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> You should see the state of some of the bikes that come in to the shop
> 
> Still as it's spring some nicer things have been in;a Ritte,original Holdsworth,a Reynolds tubed LeMond and an Ultra Galaxy.



Yikes!

Reckon if he'd tried to ride it, it would've creaked like a rusty gate...


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 402435
> Finally got time to take the Spa Tourer to the airport and back via the Bridgewater Way tow path and found this amazing graffiti under the Chester Road bridge. Just over 40 miles covered with no rain but a cold wind



This one definitely belongs in the Street Art thread!


----------



## Jon George (1 Apr 2018)

A short run of 11 miles this morning. (I have a beer festival to attend later. ). Had to filter past two horse riders, only to encounter another immediately afterwards coming the other way. I made the comment: 'Typical. You wait all week for a horse, and then three turn up at once.'

Well, she thought it was funny. 

Jay has apparently been missed. This at Levington Marina.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Apr 2018)

A bit of wind and wet but still an enjoyable 26.8 miles in North Yorkshire.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Apr 2018)

A quick check of the calendar earlier in the week showed that my chances for the imperial century beyond today were somewhat limited until very late in the month, and since the forecast was dry though cold I opted to get it in the bag early.
Up and out the door at 0558hrs (SWMBO thinks I'm mad) I headed off towards Old Windsor, before going North of the A4 into all new territory. I rarely go North of Heathrow as I have no real need to, so a bit of an adventure Through Iver, West Drayton and Hayes, before heading into Southall. A brief pause at the London Motor Museum




Staying in the same locale, I made my 2nd planned stop to see IKB's Three Bridges




Southbound now and onto the A4, normally 3 lanes of madness, but 3 lanes of nothing this morning. Past the old Gillette building, looking somewhat sorry for itself, even the clock has stopped.
Through Brentford, where I encountered the idiot London bus driver. Seen them on YouTube lots, overtaking you then pulling straight across you to a bus stop. Maybe shared bus/cycle lanes aren't a good thing...Continued on round Kew, before Richmond then briefly into Richmond Park and up Sawyers Hill before getting a little lost around Twickenham stadium. Once past Kingston it was into the countryside, Esher, Ashstead, Claygate, Horsley and Effingham, before finally familiar territory through Ripley. By now I was rather shattered, and still had 25 miles to go. Poor planning on my part, nothing was open today which I should have thought about.
The last 20 miles were a real grind, but teeth gritted and job done.
100.37 miles in under 7 hours, fastest yet which may explain why it felt tough. Nabbed 61 Explorer squares too, which is nice


----------



## C R (1 Apr 2018)

Glorious sunshine early this morning, if a bit chilly, so set out for a short ride looping through Kempsey to Kerswell Green and Croome, then back via Wadborough and Littleworth. A bit over 14 miles in about an hour. I set myself a target of at least 50 miles per month this year, but due to weather and work travel I fell short in February and March, hopefully April will be better. 

Saw a few cyclists on the way back, and also a couple of joggers. Everyone smiling and cheerfully saying morning, must be the sunshine. 

The sky has been getting greyer as the day wears on, so glad I was out earlier.


----------



## theloafer (1 Apr 2018)

just a short pootle to see how karon`s back held up ..was a bit chilly so thought it best to call at archer`s for coffee and cake 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1483543222
my small piece 




karon,s


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Apr 2018)

Nice 50k ride around the villages near Ely.

Grey and chilly and a bit damp at times but a good run out.

Main reason for the ride was to bed in the pads on the new Hope calipers on the Robinson;all good and the brakes work which is a bonus

https://www.strava.com/activities/1483407039/


----------



## derrick (1 Apr 2018)

Just a little 25 miles with the other half, had to make the most of the weather, looks like it might change for Monday,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1483602641


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2018)

Back out again to Manchester Airport after feeding the animals at work mainly to pick up a bit of memorabilia near the demolition site of some old hangers. Me and my friends always cycled to spot there and this sign brought back memories when we locked our bikes up and I could not let it be dumped with the rest of the rubble. 47 miles in total on the Spa Tourer,just wish the cold wind would bugger off !!!


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> This one definitely belongs in the Street Art thread!


Done


----------



## PatrickPending (1 Apr 2018)

having put my TI bike back together following repair to the frame, ive given it a few test rides - longest so far today 106Km - Blaby = Countesthorpe - Ashby Magna - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna and Parva - Monks Kirby - Withybrooke - shlton - Brinklow - up the fosse road and a few loops around Monks Kirby - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Petling Magna - Countesthrpe. Rides lovely though my feet were unbelievably cold when I got back!


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Done



Yay! It fits right in!


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Apr 2018)

With _Snowmageddon_ _III_ forecast for tomorrow  I decided to see about banking Aprils half century early.

Out just before nine into the greyness, but at least it was dry if a bit chilly. Once again the bike found it's own way up Coal Road, but I wrestled with the bars to take Red Hall Lane and then the A58 dash before taking Whin Moor Lane into Shadwell, then left and mainly up to Slaid Hill lights and through the dip on Wike Ridge Road, before cutting back across the top on Tarn Lane, then the appallingly surfaced Ling Lane before dropping down the A58 and taking the right to descend into Hellwood and the climb up that hill.

Along Milner Lane between the hedges and then Holme Farm Lane to East Rigton, before the mudfest that is Compton Lane all the way to Jewitt Lane and the long drop down into Collingham. Close pass of the day from a person in a 3-series  on the A659 just before turning right and the road to Linton, which I've ridden through loads, but which never fails to surprise me with it's lumpiness. A decent sized group ride appeared to be heading out from the hotel in Linton, but I left them chewing my dust. Or they turned off at the next junction and headed for Sickinghall - you decide. 

Into Wetherby and through the town centre before dropping down into The Wilderness for a break and some Haribo:







After saying hello to some very friendly poodles who were out for a walk with their owners, it was back in the saddle for that sharp climb back up the hill and out over the A1(M) bridge and past the racecourse, before taking another right and finally getting a bit of wind assistance on the run down to Thorp Arch, where I added a loop around Long Causeway in.
Down and over the bridge and back up the other side, before heading down Boston Spa Main Street and out into the countryside to Barr Lane, where I turned almost back on myself to drop down towards Clifford. All that down then had to be turned into up through the village (Clifford's main street is over half a mile long and all up hill...unless you're heading the other way of course...)
You are rewarded with the fast drop down into Bramham, but then immediately made to pay with the climb back out and, in my case, across the A1(M) bridge and onto Thorner Road which is in a shocking condition, breaking up at the edges something terrible, resulting in a rough surface and some very dodgy water filled potholes meaning that I rode quite a bit of this out near the centre of the road. At this point it started to rain, which was nice (and not forecast!).
Onto Thorner Lane, where the surface isn't much better, through the dip and the next half mile is slightly up hill, making you appreciate the slight drop as you approach Milner Lane.
Then it was another wind assisted shove back to the drop down into Thorner, through the village and onto Carr Lane for the least worst climb out of there, eventually reaching the A58. As I still had the wind at my back I stayed on there rather than climbing up Coal Road, and soon turned onto Red Hall Lane and then it was left down to Coal Road, then local roads heading for home.
As I got to the end of the street I noticed I was going to come up just short of a metric half, so a long loop around the block was added to push the distance on.

*31.50 miles* (50.69km) in *2h 24m* at an average of *13.1mph* with *1,722ft* climbed, with a chilly average temperature of just *1.5C*

Still, all good and it's April's half century in the bank nice and early. Despite the weather there were a lot of cyclists out and about, mainly in ones and twos though rather than group rides - possibly burning some calories to offset against all those Easter Eggs? 

Edit to add: today's ride put me past 500 miles for the year to date, which isn't a huge amount compared to many, but it's a chunk of my target mileage done.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Donger (1 Apr 2018)

Back down to earth with a bump today. Struggled all the way around on our club ride to Ashleworth, Chaceley, Staunton, Brand Green and Upleadon. Although I led the ride out for much of the outward leg, the climb up over the Woolridge saw me slip back through the pack, as did every other incline after that. Just felt like I was firing on three cylinders today. Two of us consistently occupied the back two positions out of eight all the way back ..... and it turned out that both of us had given blood this week and were probably low on red blood cells. Back on the iron tablets tonight. Oh, well, it was another friendly ride with a good coffee stop at Staunton Garden Centre. (Just about the only café open today). That's another 37.6 miles done. Next week's ride is due to be about twice as long, so I'd better get my act together quickly.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Apr 2018)

It's a nicer day than yesterday, if still a little chilly and I decided to head for the Long Mynd again. I didn't want to be out too long this time so went for the short option; climbing up from the Leebotwood side and coming back via the Burway.

Setting out I took the flat way to Condover. I didn't have to wait for a gap to get on the A49 this time but if I had been a minute later I'd have caught the _long _stream of traffic coming up from the south. Once off the main road things were quieter but I had a couple of floods to negotiate between Ryton and Longnor.

I had a bit of a wait to cross the A49 again at Leebotwood then, after the village, passed a group of cyclists stopped at the roadside involved in a puncture repair. I was going to ask if they were alright but getting closer could see that they were finished and the tyre was just being pumped up again so carried on after saying hello.

Getting onto the Long Mynd from this side is a long steady climb of 1,000 feet in about 3 miles with the steepest section in the last mile or so. Because of this I always take it easy to save the legs for later on. The group I'd passed earlier had finished their repair and were hot on my heels shortly before the climb ramps up and I wondered if they might have pushed on a bit too hard. They were nowhere in sight by the time the gradient starts to ease again which sort of answered that question.

From the top of this climb I took to the gravel track across Wild Moor and heading for the summit. With the recent rain this path was quite soft and hard going for a while until I got to the better surfaces. Being Easter Sunday there are lots of people out walking, making for steady progress and lots of use of the bell (people do like the dutch style two-tone bell and I got plenty of favourable comments and smiles).

There was a crowd at the summit and a young mountain biker came over to chat to me, which was nice as the mountain bike crowd often look down on my cheap bike.

Leaving Pole Bank I took the path to Pole Cottage to start but then doubled back to Boiling Well and on towards The Burway which was very busy as expected. I was following a car down the road and actually catching up when they pulled over to let me overtake. Most unexpected and a nice gesture. I did pause for a quick photo on the way down then left the tarmac to bounce along the bridleway into Carding Mill Valley which was absolutely seething with visitors.

My route back was the same as last time - All Stretton, Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and over Lyth Hill to home. After all the climbing I was flagging a little on the way back and the wind direction didn't help with that today (not eating the cake I took with me was probably a factor too.)

A fraction over 34 miles at 11.6 mph average. Plenty of other cyclists out and about - it must be Easter.





Usual stop near the top of the High Park climb.





Looking in the direction of Church Stretton from near to Shooting Box. The snow is from a couple of nights ago.





Looking in the direction I'm headed as I wend my way up towards Pole Bank.





A few people up at the summit and plenty more out of shot.





View from the highest point of the Burway as I'm about to start my descent.





Carding Mill Valley is very popular today. Bet you can't get in the cafe.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Apr 2018)

Back home in the flat lands. Mrs Dave is just getting over a cold, so I was surprised when she said she was up for a tandem ride.

Down to Toft, then Kingston and the Eversdens, new lambs in the fields. At this early stage my index fingers were cold and they never did warm up!
Through Harlton and Haslingfield then over the A10, no stopping.
The small tributary to the Cam had burst it's banks and there were plenty of puddles and mini lakes in fields. From Newton to Great Shelford and then to Grantchester. We stopped on the bridge to eat some mini eggs 









The willow trees are bravely venturing into leaf.

Back home via Coton and Madingley Hill. 25 unspring like miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1483613856


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Apr 2018)

What a week. Bug and weather. Both very limiting indeed. But I grabbed the last opportunity of the week to Zap the Zero. I took the standard route out through the lanes to cross Longdon Marsh. Then the usual jink by Bushley to cross a very swollen River Severn at The Mythe. Thence it was by Twyning and around by my old pal the White Rabbit for Strensham. Down at Upton the newly raised road is complete. Blimey, that was quick! There's a very short widened section now followed by the narrowing for the bridge so I'm prepared for numptie overtakers and the subsequent heavy braking. I should have thought first before heading down New Street. The flood gate was closed. D'oh - I knew this really. Anyway no problem to climb Tunnel Hill and round by Clive's Farm for the Brotheridge Green run back. Seems my body is working OK but my coughing says more about my chest. 36 smiles


----------



## tallliman (1 Apr 2018)

Today's ride hopefully signalled the beginning of my riding picking up again after a torrid few months of snow, illness and injury. I'm 1,000 miles behind last year.

The plan was to ride to Denstone the long way round picking up some needed explorer squares. The downside was a significant amount of climbing for the first 55 miles; about 4,000 ft. Not much by some counts but significantly hilly for round here.

Set off at 7am to ride the 3 miles, 450ft of climb to the start. Got there in reasonable time and after long, @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds joined me. Onto Ashby where we met @Lilliburlero but I was starting to feel any longish drag uphill in my legs. From Ashby, we headed along rolling roads to Burton and then the climbs started peaking out on top of Hanbury Hill. The descent at the point was a little steep for me to take quickly but I soon caught the others up.

Through Marchington, the climbing began again through often muddy roads toward Uttoxeter. 40 miles and lots of climbing completed. I think it was the climbs over the next 12 miles to the cafe stop that finished me off. Whilst I was able to get up the hills, it was much slower than last year causing me to fall behind repeatedly. There just wasn't enough flat land or straight descent for my legs to recover. The worst bit was Nabb Lane to Alton, chased by dogs and unable to maintain anything above 6-7mph. The others were a good 2-3 mins quicker than me over these endless 2 miles!

Still, the cafe stop occurred at Denstone farm shop and was lovely but I must've looked tired as one of the staff commented on it!! I felt fairly monosyllabic until the cricket was mentioned!

The rolling ground toward Somerset Herbsall led to the decision for @13 rider and @Lilliburlero to go on ahead as @13 rider had an event to go to later. I didn't mind this at all as I was pretty much running on empty in my legs even though I'd recently eaten. @Supersuperleeds agreed to stay with me and get me home. I think if there were normal trains, I'd have been tempted to get one.

We pushed on toward Sudbury and the flat lands. I was able to maintain a reasonable speed on the flat despite the headwind but would struggle on any ride. We decided to stop at Suzies Farm Shop at Hilton for further refreshment. I got a chocolate scotch egg!! Superb! Many thanks to Suzie for serving us and helping despite being fully booked.

Following the stop, we progressed consistently and I felt better once I hit my commuting route. Knowledge of what's to come when one is tired helps greatly. A quick chocolate stop at the flooded Kegworth Lock at 90 miles before pushing onto home and an Imperial Century on Easter Ton-day!

So glad I made it to the end, thanks for putting up with me everyone. I think that much climbing was a little too much for me at the moment!

(Apologies, that got a little long!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2018)

tallliman said:


> Today's ride hopefully signalled the beginning of my riding picking up again after a torrid few months of snow, illness and injury. I'm 1,000 miles behind last year.
> 
> The plan was to ride to Denstone the long way round picking up some needed explorer squares. The downside was a significant amount of climbing for the first 55 miles; about 4,000 ft. Not much by some counts but significantly hilly for round here.
> 
> ...



Despite the climbing I enjoyed today. Great company as usual, glad you did the write up I'm about ready for bed


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Apr 2018)

tallliman said:


> Today's ride hopefully signalled the beginning of my riding picking up again after a torrid few months of snow, illness and injury. I'm 1,000 miles behind last year.
> 
> The plan was to ride to Denstone the long way round picking up some needed explorer squares. The downside was a significant amount of climbing for the first 55 miles; about 4,000 ft. Not much by some counts but significantly hilly for round here.
> 
> ...



Great write up @tallliman . It was a tough ride with loads a sharp climbs and mucked up potholed riddled single track lanes. It was pretty cold when the sun wasnt showing its face and the wind wasnt in our favour much throughout the ride. 

Well done for getting round, great effort


----------



## 13 rider (1 Apr 2018)

tallliman said:


> Today's ride hopefully signalled the beginning of my riding picking up again after a torrid few months of snow, illness and injury. I'm 1,000 miles behind last year.
> 
> The plan was to ride to Denstone the long way round picking up some needed explorer squares. The downside was a significant amount of climbing for the first 55 miles; about 4,000 ft. Not much by some counts but significantly hilly for round here.
> 
> ...


Great effort getting the ton in Tom . I still feel slightly guilty at leaving you . As I'm normally start together finish together but we all knew about my commitment and thanks for you and @Supersuperleeds allowing me not too be too late . I think we all would never leave someone alone . Had 2.5 hours of full on effort to get back averaged about 17mph at least for this bit legs feeling it with all the climbing


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> Great effort getting the ton in Tom . I still feel slightly guilty at leaving you . As I'm normally start together finish together but we all knew about my commitment and thanks for you and @Supersuperleeds allowing me not too be too late . I think we all would never leave someone alone . Had 2.5 hours of full on effort to get back averaged about 17mph at least for this bit legs feeling it with all the climbing



Don't worry about it, we were fine and happy for you to head off, glad you got back in time.


----------



## arranandy (1 Apr 2018)

1st sportive of the year for me over here in the Netherlands. Well organised and good route starting in Breda and heading down into Belgium with a few sections of pave and a couple of dirt road sections. Unfortunately the weather was pretty grim and I binned the ride before the end as it passed within 2km of my apartment. However this meant I could sit and watch the RVV with a couple of beers (cracking ride by Niki Terpstra) Off work tomorrow and the forecast is better so a shortish recovery ride with the gf is planned

https://www.strava.com/activities/1483527826


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> Great effort getting the ton in Tom . I still feel slightly guilty at leaving you . As I'm normally start together finish together but we all knew about my commitment and thanks for you and @Supersuperleeds allowing me not too be too late . I think we all would never leave someone alone . Had 2.5 hours of full on effort to get back averaged about 17mph at least for this bit legs feeling it with all the climbing



Stop beating yourself up so much @13 rider . We all understand why we split, its just one of those things 

Big respect goes out to @Supersuperleeds for sticking with @tallliman and helping him home, top, top bloke


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Apr 2018)

My first DIY Audax today. The Somerset Levels were flooded and in one village a badger set had collapsed causing a mini landslide into the road. A lot of my route was along NCNs and despite the bad press, they were quite good. Just as good as the Netherlands. 





It was actually the shot of the ‘A’ frame barn owl box I wanted. Anyone who spots it on the oak gets another Easter egg.




Glasto Tor
Bahamas-on-Sea
Sheep bloody everywhere
The rain was so heavy, this little train looked a bit sweaty


----------



## Slick (1 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> My first DIY Audax today. The Somerset Levels were flooded and in one village a badger set had collapsed casing a mini landslide into the road. A lot of my route was along NCNs and despite the bad press, they were quite good. Just as good as the Netherlands.
> View attachment 402612
> 
> It was actually the shot of the ‘A’ frame barn owl box I wanted. Anyone who spots it on the oak gets another Easter egg.
> ...


I spotted it, what kind of egg do I get?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Apr 2018)

Slick said:


> I spotted it, what kind of egg do I get?



Melted I’m afraid. Is that Ok?


----------



## User6179 (1 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> My first DIY Audax today. The Somerset Levels were flooded and in one village a badger set had collapsed casing a mini landslide into the road. A lot of my route was along NCNs and despite the bad press, they were quite good. Just as good as the Netherlands.
> View attachment 402612
> 
> It was actually the shot of the ‘A’ frame barn owl box I wanted. Anyone who spots it on the oak gets another Easter egg.
> ...




Is there anything for spotting the face of jesus which is above owl box near the top of the tree ?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Apr 2018)

Eddy said:


> Is there anything for spotting the face of jesus which is above owl box near the top of the tree ?



Redemption


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

I thought it looked like the PG Tips monkey... 

And I can see the owl box too. There's a very similar one on a pole not too far away from here.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2018)

Today's ride actually posted today!

After a midnight finish at w*rk, I was in bed by 01:00 and up by 05:15 fully prepped for the day. As this was my only day off over Easter, and the only decentish weather, I was happy to eschew sleep and get some miles in.

Setting off in the dark just after 06:00, I was riding a previous route I'd enjoyed.






It was still a bit dark, and still damp from the previous days rains, and a bit chilly as well.






My old Defy 2 holding up some gates near Stoke Bruerne.

Onwards towards Towcester, Greens Norton & Preston Capes to Newnham Hill, an RRCC Hillclimb, where I was 14 seconds behind a mate of mine... Grrrr.. I thought I'd done well today as well! So it goes, friendly rivalry 

The descent was a tad slower though as the road was too wet to totally let go.
Once through Daventry town centre I was on 'A' roads until the Ashby Ledgers turn. This stretch of tarmac is not a good route on weekdays, but Sundays it's a tad quieter, happily!

The way homewards was drizzly and breezy, and without a cafe stop due to the Bank Holiday weekend, or so I thought!
Within 10 miles of home, I decided to see if Scotch Farm cafe was open.. sure enough, it was.
A photograph of my toasted Hot Cross Bun, with loads of jam and butter is not available as my phone ran out of power several miles earlier!
Suffice it to say, they make lovely tea and cakes..






Back home on 63 miles in damp, chilly and a bit breezy weather, happy to get my 100km ride in on the first day of the month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1483186812


----------



## Mr Celine (1 Apr 2018)

Only time for a short ride this morning as I had to go to Edinburgh to see Celinette #2 in a roller derby bout with  auld reekie roller girls.
I found some fresh snow, though not enough to park a bike in.




Being in bimble mode I took a shortcut across the Leader Water via a suspension bridge.





And a shot of the three bridges at Leaderfoot from the West. 




The hollow in the foreground is supposedly the site of the Roman amphitheatre at Trimontium. 

20 miles at 12.5 mph.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5200645, member: 9609"]was that coming over the high ground from Langshaws then the bridge at Earlston?[/QUOTE]

Yes to both. I don't usually take the shortcut over the footbridge due to a collie at the farm that chases bikes but there was no sign of it yesterday.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (2 Apr 2018)

71km yesterday and 553m climbing. Longest road spin in years, literally, after relatively short MTB runs in the mountains. Enjoying the Bianchi but need to adjust the brake lever location and push them further down the bars as I can't reach them properly when on the drops, which is a bit inconvenient, to say the least.

And it was Baltic. 0C starting out and a stiff cold north wind.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Apr 2018)

Doubt there'll be a ride today, & given what presumably is tracking northwards

I've driven down to East Midlands Airport this morning, & the M1 was single-lane for a good portion of the way - starting by Tibshelf on the 'down'
Coming back, most of it was white
Not much here, at the moment, but I had arranged to go out with a fairly new/novice rider, so it's not fair to expect him to come out

Both on the 'up'
This was near Trowell



Close to the junction with the M18


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Apr 2018)

Went out do do one of my usual routes today, but didn’t realise how cold and windy it was. Got to the top of the road, turned right into the wind, and could barely get moving. 

After about 4 or 5 km, struggling to get above 10mph, and freezing, I gave up, turned round and headed home. 

And without trying, got 2 Strava PBs on the way back! 

It’s amazing how much difference a bit of wind makes...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Today's ride actually posted today!
> 
> After a midnight finish at w*rk, I was in bed by 01:00 and up by 05:15 fully prepped for the day. As this was my only day off over Easter, and the only decentish weather, I was happy to eschew sleep and get some miles in.
> 
> ...



Really impressive ride. Lumpy lumpy lumpy.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Really impressive ride. Lumpy lumpy lumpy.


Cheers.. that pointy bit on about 32 miles is Newnham Hill. The ladies get to ride it twice on Day 2 of the Tour in June!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Apr 2018)

Well, while the rain fell I painted a few doors in the house, but once done I was itching to get out.... but it was still raining, so I waited a bit longer.

Eventually I set off under leaden skies in the direction of Bourn. I'd forgotten it was the bank holiday market today but there weren't many punters. On through Bourn village and toward the A1198. At the Wysing Art Centre...





It was a bit soggy.

Down the A1198 and turn into Old Wimpole. At the bottom by the farm it looked like this...





I suppose it was 4-6 inches deep.
Even the estate entrance had a water feature 




On to Orwell and Barrington. This is the long side of the hill. From the top I could see the river Cam had flooded lots of fields.
There were 3 buzzards circling up here.

Home via Barton, Comberton and Toft. 24 damp miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1485521770


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> There were 3 buzzards circling up here.



In case anyone fell in, & drown??


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Apr 2018)

The rain stopped. What a deluge in the night. So I thought I'd grab some miles in the gap before the next downpour. I knew going round the back of the Hills would be mucky after all the rain but I decided I needed a change of scene. So I headed off for Alfrick Pound and Longley Green. There was water everywhere but I could find a path avoiding the deeper stuff. Things weren't too muddy tho'. Perhaps the rain had been so voluminous that it had washed much of the mud away. Of course that wasn't a universal truth but it did seem better than expected. At Clencher's Mill the leat was full and the Glynch Brook was as high as I've seen it. That'll be the footbridge for me at the ford then. On to Bromsberrow I came upon the expected flood but today it was huge. It even blocked the way to the farmyard dodge. I rode through to the farm track as there was no way to go beyond other than under and I had no snorkel. Rounding the farm buildings the gates were locked. Of course - it's a Bank Holiday. So I lifted my bike over and climbed after it. Bit of cross training right there!! Into the lanes at Birt's Street two young lads were on MtBs. I acknowledged them then shortly after heard the whizz of knobblies behind. I was their rabbit. So I just had to up the pace a bit - you know how it is. Anyway after a bit of friendly "racing" one shouted that they were on electric bikes. So that's one up for the old codger and two down for the young electrickery. As I rode the last miles some sort of light appeared in the sky. I thought and thought and then remembered that once upon a time there used to be a thing called sun. I wonder if that's what it was? 39 smiles


----------



## TigerT (2 Apr 2018)

My ride today was awesome. After Fridays miserable weather I was woken up with sun shining through the shutters. So I got up got ready, arranged to meet a friend for lunch and left.

Just for once, I had a plan - It's a plan I have had for some time but never had much hope of achieving, but with two 100km+ rides completed this year, I decided to give it a go. 

When people find out I live in Zürich and am into bikes, they usually ask, "Have you cycled round Lake Zürich?". Well now I can answer "Yes". I started out and headed straight to a Cafe, at Greifensee, for a Hot Chocolate to warm me up. The sun was out, but it was cold. The first part of the plan was simple and a route I know well. Get to Rapperswil in time for lunch and to meet a friend there. That was achieved comfortably despite a headwind up on the hill that at one point had me pedalling hard to go down hill. Lunch was most enjoyable sitting outside in the sunshine. 

From there I was out into uncharted territory heading out to Schmerikon at the end of the lake, I then followed the cycle routes in a wide arc around the top of the lake, with some beautiful views of snowy mountains, finally getting back toward the lake at Pfaffikon for a ride down the coast road back into Zürich.

Was really tempted to cheat when I got back to the city and get the train back up the hill to home. But I didn't give up and crawled the last 5kms home. 112kms in total, beat my longest ride again. Feeling Happy, hungry and tired!



First Coffee Stop


Riding towards the mountains


The mountains are getting a lot closer. This is at the furthest point from home.


Longest ride ever :-)


And the map.


----------



## pawl (2 Apr 2018)

Eddy said:


> Is there anything for spotting the face of jesus which is above owl box near the top of the tree ?





Probably sectioned under theMentaj Health Act.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Well, while the rain fell I painted a few doors in the house, but once done I was itching to get out.... but it was still raining, so I waited a bit longer.
> 
> Eventually I set off under leaden skies in the direction of Bourn. I'd forgotten it was the bank holiday market today but there weren't many punters. On through Bourn village and toward the A1198. At the Wysing Art Centre...
> View attachment 402710
> ...



Blimey, you aren't needing a bike there, you're wanting a boat!


----------



## galaxy (3 Apr 2018)

Cycleboat chat


----------



## Jon George (3 Apr 2018)

Two rides that I'm counting as one. 

Went out towards Claydon to do (a new usual Tuesday 50k ride), only to receive a text from a mate who wanted a test ride before a cycle-pub crawl we have planned for Thursday. So I came home for a cuppa, then we met out for a ride out to Kirton. It's ages since Dan has been out on Concord, so Patsy #2 The CX and I treated it as a bit of a recovery ride.

This out near Henley with another cycling buddy. It was a bit overcast ...


----------



## gavroche (3 Apr 2018)

Not so much a ride but a long walk whilst my car was being seen to at the dealership this morning. I covered a good 5 miles walking to and round Conwy. I quite enjoyed it but my legs were too tired to go for a bike ride this afternoon, as I intended last night.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Apr 2018)

gavroche said:


> Not so much a ride but a long walk whilst my car was being seen to at the dealership this morning. I covered a good 5 miles walking to and round Conwy. I quite enjoyed it but my legs were too tired to go for a bike ride this afternoon, as I intended last night.



What a lovely place Conwy is. The Liverpool Arms on the quay is one of my all time favourite pubs. Sitting outside there on a balmy sunny summer evening is unbeatable. Haven't been for a couple of years, but there used to be an excellent delicatessen shop in High Street, hope it's still there as we will paying a visit soon.


----------



## Roadhump (3 Apr 2018)

Went out today while Mrs. R was at work. Did just over 50 miles in just under 3.5 hours, around the South West Lancs countryside and then down towards the north end of Liverpool. It was dry when I went out, but the heavens opened for about 30 minutes a few miles in, but then it dried up. The other bad thing about the weather was the wind - the BBC always seem to underestimate windspeed on their website forecast; it said a southerly about 10 mph - well they got the southerly right, but it was more like 16 - 18 and held me back quite a bit.

I had decided on a route across to Burscough, through Ormskirk, down to Melling, through Maghull and from there down to Crosby and back up to Southport, which I did, but as I cycled along, I kept taking a slightly different road than originally intended and the miles kept racking up. I normally cover around 30 to 35 miles when I go cycling, but today I ended up doing just over 50, I have done that many a few times before but not since last summer, and when I got home I was absolutely cream crackered. 

After the rain of the past few days the roads were very wet and there were some humdinger puddles in places that left no choice but to ride through them. Quite a few flooded fields and very full streams and ditches, as well as the River Alt in Formby looking much more swollen than normal. Took a few photos, not as picturesque as some of the excellent ones some posters put in this thread, but hopefully okay.


The Ribble Audax on Crosby Promenade with the cranes at Seaforth in the background





One of the iron men (from Anthony Gormley's "Another Place") looking out towards the Burbo Bank wind farm






A Nordic walker on Crosby Promenade - unusually a solitary one as well, they usually go there in quite big groups.





About 15 miles further up the coast on Southport Coast Road towards the pier


----------



## mybike (4 Apr 2018)

gavroche said:


> Not so much a ride but a long walk whilst my car was being seen to at the dealership this morning. I covered a good 5 miles walking to and round Conwy. I quite enjoyed it but my legs were too tired to go for a bike ride this afternoon, as I intended last night.



I like Conwy too, were planning on a visit last time we were in Rhyl but the car's clutch failed on the trip up (at 20k miles!) and it was in a garage at Denby for most of the week. It subsequently failed again on the run to Sandbach because they hadn't changed the dual mass flywheel! Don't have that problem with bikes.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Apr 2018)

Not long back from a visit to family in Plymouth, and since we were camped right next to it, seemed rude not to pedal along the Plym Valley Trail. Me and my lad set off under cloudy skies, which after a couple of miles became clear and sunny, so off with the coats. At the 5 mile point we got proper soaked, and the rain didn't look like abating, so we turned for home. Then the rain stopped, and we found the Plym Valley MTB trails. Now, he was on his mountain bike, fat tyres, suspension forks. Me, on my commuting CX complete with rack, bag, mudguards and skinny Marathon tyres, guess who had more fun Still, he enjoyed himself, even if the rain did start again. We got back to the van after 11 miles, soaking wet but having had fun.
The photo, pre-rain.




Definitely going back, the trail goes for miles and miles.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Apr 2018)

Just a short 10 miler here today before the showers arrived here in Norfolk where I'm back for a few days.






Near Burnham Overy Staithe I looked out at the dunes of Scolt Head Island (just about visible above). 
I lost my Dad recently, and he loved Scolt Head, (Norfolk's northernmost point for any geography anoraks), and we'd often walk over there in the summer back in the day, and get the ferry back and vice versa depending on tides.






Burnham Overy. I've known this place since 1975 when I was 6 and it's not changed very much at all. Always a good place to come back to, especially when so much sad stuff is going on in life. Stability/ continuity I guess.






The hill behind Burnham Overy. There's a windmill, some sea and even Lincolnshire there somewhere in the background. Always good to be back in dear old Norfolk. I've not been a full time resident here since the 70's, but it still always feels like home to me.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2018)

Cycle to work was interesting.
Floods ,over a foot deep ..I got rather wet.
Thought it odd that I didn't see any dog walkers or cyclists down the Orton staunch area.lol


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Not long back from a visit to family in Plymouth, and since we were camped right next to it, seemed rude not to pedal along the Plym Valley Trail. Me and my lad set off under cloudy skies, which after a couple of miles became clear and sunny, so off with the coats. At the 5 mile point we got proper soaked, and the rain didn't look like abating, so we turned for home. Then the rain stopped, and we found the Plym Valley MTB trails. Now, he was on his mountain bike, fat tyres, suspension forks. Me, on my commuting CX complete with rack, bag, mudguards and skinny Marathon tyres, guess who had more fun Still, he enjoyed himself, even if the rain did start again. We got back to the van after 11 miles, soaking wet but having had fun.
> The photo, pre-rain.
> View attachment 403014
> 
> Definitely going back, the trail goes for miles and miles.




Hope you were treated well?


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2018)

ride home ..ill go a different way to avoid flooded river nene.
oh dear ,you just cant get through without a wash, ferry meadows route was as bad,another foot + deep cycle path!!
my bike and shoes are immaculate


----------



## Datum2 (5 Apr 2018)

meta lon said:


> ride home ..ill go a different way to avoid flooded river nene.
> oh dear ,you just cant get through without a wash, ferry meadows route was as bad,another foot + deep cycle path!!
> my bike and shoes are immaculate


Still plenty of water upstream on Oundle floodmeadows to pass through P'boro


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Apr 2018)

A lovely evening so the first ride this year in shorts! Lots of water in fields and I was unable to complete my usual loop as the road was flooded and closed at Rhyther. A really enjoyable 18.5 Miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Hope you were treated well?



We were thanks We left a day early, nothing to do with the site, just fitted our plans which had been adjusted since booking. Will be back at Riverside maybe this Summer... The trail has unfinished business


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Apr 2018)

Couple of rides today. Utility to both Egham & Staines for bread and a new alarm clock for my lad. After a couple of hours bike cleaning etc, we headed to WGP. Not the best plan, since sunny weather and Easter holidays meant very busy. Still, a pleasant 12 miles on the trike.
Back on the commute tomorrow


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Apr 2018)

Well what's this? Blue skies and sunshine! Pete M and I met up to head for the land of the wild daffodil also known as the Golden Triangle. So it was down through the Castlemorton lanes to dodge the flood at Bromsberrow by going through the farmyard. Emerging at Bromsberrow Heath we spotted our first wild daffs. The daffs continued to accompany us through to Tiller's Green and on around to St Mary's where the churchyard was ablaze. More daffs were spotted through the woods but soon we had to take to the Gorsely triangle where only the brave attempt to navigate. Luckily I found the way through for the climb to Linton and along the ridge the views to left and right were superb. Even Pete spent time gazing. The ridge is indeed a superb spot and all the better for the complete lack of traffic. We dropped for the lane by Luxley to emerge for Longhope and the cafe stop. This was a new one for Pete. Only my second visit tho'.

Refreshments and much chat later we retraced by Luxley to take on a different route of bravery through the Gorsley Triangle. We made it again to ride through the ford for more daff lined lane riding, not forgetting the drifts through the wood. We rounded by Oxenhall to pause at Gwen and Vera's fields which were chock full of daffs. Even more awaited us at Shaw Common and for a change we took the different lane for Dymock. The woods along here were carpeted in yellow as far as one could see. The Velt House field is getting better and better with each passing year. This year there seems to be a thousand fold more blooms than only a few years ago. More yellow was in the fields at Ryton but we had to say goodbye to the huge drifts as we rode for Bromsberrow again and the farmyard dodge. We took to the usual Castlemorton lane route back but varied things to go by Brotheridge Green for Hanley Swan. We parted soon after having been well and truly daffodilled out. What a superb outing today. It doesn't get better than this. 65 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2018)

I've had a jolly out to Bridgnorth today to make the most of a proper spring day.

Starting off on familiar roads I headed through Condover and Acton Burnell to Cressage. I thought I was getting on fairly well but a couple of riders overtook me just after Acton Burnell and strolled away into the distance with no apparent effort.

From Cressage I took the old turnpike road through Sheinton and up to Much Wenlock. This starts off fairly easy but there's a reasonable amount of climbing after Sheinton. At the top I'd stopped for a drink and had just set off again when there was a roar of an engine and a white pickup went past, bouncing through the verge at a silly speed for the type of road. He then headed towards Wenlock at probably double the 30 limit. What's the rush?

From Much Wenlock I carried on climbing on the road to Barrow then enjoyed a fast downhill to the Broseley-Bridgnorth road. This is quite undulating with a couple of fast decents followed by slogs of climbs. On one of these (Linley Brook I think) I got up over 30 mph to find a massive pothole at the bottom of the descent. Fortunately there wasn't any traffic at that point so I could weave round it but I wonder how such a thing can be left for a bike or motorbike to potentially hit at speed.

Reaching Bridgnorth I took a bit of a tour round High Town before descending Cartway and heading for the Severn Valley Railway station where I had a lunch stop and whiled away some time watching the activity as pannier tank 1501 was coaled and watered and coupled up to its next train.

Once the train had departed I headed on again, back through High Town and onto the path along the old railway trackbed to Coalport. This path isn't quite as rough as last time I rode it (a couple of years ago) but is still not the path to take if you want to rush. It's fairly scenic though and of course traffic-free which is always good.

I'd got somewhere north of Apley Forge when a dragon came running towards me. A guy who is training for the London Marathon in his full costume (will be running for asthma research).

At Coalport I'd had enough of being rattled around so crossed the river and took to the roads to Ironbridge. The famous bridge itself is covered up at the moment as its major restoration has finally started. If you're in the area, a walkway has been set up where you can see under the bridge to watch the work under way.

My route back was through Buildwas and Leighton (another slog of a climb here) then rather than taking the direct route home I headed for Wroxeter and Atcham (busier on on the old A5 than I expected at this time of day).

The Severn is quite high at the moment and was just lapping across the Atcham to Cross Houses road. Quite passable though at the moment.

Uneventful on the way back to Condover where I decided to make use of the southerly wind and take the direct route home.

55.8 miles for the day at 12.5 mph average. Top speed 35.1 mph.





Lovely weather at the start once the frost had melted.





Sheinton Church





Much Wenlock.





View from Castle Walk, Bridgnorth. It's this view that King Charles I called "the finest in my domain". (He was trying to raise support for his civil war campaign at the time).





The cliff railway.





My lunch stop view. Hawksworth pannier tank No. 1501.





Meeting a dragon.





The Iron Bridge is under there somewhere. Good view of the observation walkway.





Near Wroxeter and some cloud has started rolling in giving an atmospheric look across the flood plain.





Nobody sitting out with a beer today


----------



## gavgav (5 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've had a jolly out to Bridgnorth today to make the most of a proper spring day.
> 
> Starting off on familiar roads I headed through Condover and Acton Burnell to Cressage. I thought I was getting on fairly well but a couple of riders overtook me just after Acton Burnell and strolled away into the distance with no apparent effort.
> 
> ...



The Broseley/Ironbridge area is particularly bad for potholes at the moment. I reported no less than 6 problem areas to the council, last week, none of which have been fixed. I posted it on twitter, today, to the Shropshire Star as well....Suddenly the council seemed more interested, funny that!

They are downright dangerous and have the potential to not just damage cars, bikes, etc, but more importantly the people driving/riding them.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Apr 2018)

A short bimble around Clumber Park this afternoon with my 6-year-old daughter while my son and wife walked the dogs. 10km only but it was great feeling the warmth of the sun shining down. My daughter’s technical ability is coming on in leaps and bounds. One very proud father  

She’s only on a single-speed MTB as she needs to grow another 2” before she’ll fit the 6-speed we got her for Christmas. That reminds me, I’ve got to download those plans to build a medieval rack to ‘help her along’. Mwah ha ha ha!


----------



## lane (5 Apr 2018)

A spring day! An extremely pleasent 30k with my son this afternoon. First we checked a route into Long Eaton for a ride he will need to do by himself at the weekend. Then a ride along a canal to Trent Lock and back home via Sawley and Shardlow.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2018)

Took advantage of the beautiful sunshine to pootle off on an early evening ride and see the flooded washes at Welney.

Went out via O Furlong to Pymoor, then out on the B1411 riding alongside the Hundred Foot, past the pumping station. and up to where the road joins the A1101. Straight along the 1101, past the county boundary into Norfolk and onwards to Golds Hill and the suspension bridge. That was as far as I could go as the road into Welney is under three feet of water! 

A five minute stop for a banana, some Haribo, a few pics and a laugh with some of the car drivers who'd ignored the "road closed" signs (and who thought I was crazy for riding all that way on a bike), and then it was back on the return leg. Stayed on the A1101 all the way to Littleport, took an extra loop around Parsons Lane to extend my ride a wee bit before heading homewards via Black Bank.

20 miles in total and I enjoyed every single minute of it. Still buzzing five hours later!


----------



## Roadhump (5 Apr 2018)

Two rides today. 

I was going to go out early this morning for one longish ride, but had a bit to do, such as getting my hair cut, which took longer than expected due to a bigger queue than normal. By the time I got home, I didn't have time to go out properly before Mrs R was due home from work and would want me to take her to Tesco for the weekly shop, so I took the opportunity, about 10.30 am, to go the LBS to buy a rear light and a lock, and order some mudguards for the Triban. It was only 4 miles and despite the sun, quite a chilly 4 miles too.

After Tesco and eating my soup and butties for dinner, I was hoping to get out this afternoon, but then Mrs R decided we were going to Ikea for a new bathroom cabinet - I had promised her a while ago I would help choose a replacement so off we drove to Warrington: blimey, talk about losing the will to live, Ikea is my idea of hell! By the time we got home it was tea time so I didn't get out until after 7.00 pm. When I did, my route took me up the Coast Road at Southport, and then down from the top of the town to the south end near home.

A bit of a mess up with MapMyRide and Strava - being a geek, I use both - I find MMR always tallies with my computer, when I use it, but Strava records a slower speed, longer distance and longer moving time, it does auto pause but seems to take longer to do so, but tonight there was 3 miles difference so I tracked my route on gmap-pedometer and found Strava had recorded the distance more accurately, so I went with that as the more reliable data. 19.38 miles at an average of 14.5 (16 miles and 15.1 on MMR), quite pleased with that as I have made the bike a bit heavier having added a rack, bag and carrying a heavy lock.

It was a lovely dusk ride and the clear air provided great visibility and views across the sea to the North Wales mountains in one direction, Walney Island in Cumbria in another direction, and inland towards the Bowland and Pendle hills, as well as the illuminated mast on top of Winter Hill at Rivington. Took a few photos, but haven't had a look at them yet, might see if I can edit and post them tomorrow. Got home feeling a great endorphin rush and now yawning and wanting my pit........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Aravis (6 Apr 2018)

Once again, this is yesterday's ride. The imperial century a month challenge once more.

Yesterday's bit of eccentricity was an attempt to reach an area which drains to the Wash on a circular ride from home. A little south of Banbury the ridge separating the Cherwell (which joins the Thames at Oxford), and a stream flowing to the Great Ouse, briefly comes very close to the Cherwell. I planned a route passing through the villages of Ardley and Fritwell, both of which sit on the stream. Here it is at Fritwell:






The guy zooming off up the road stopped briefly to make sure I was OK. Naturally I'd've been very happy to tell him what I was up to, but he was on his way! It's good to have a record of the glorious sunshine and blue sky.

Close by, sitting astride the same stream, is the M40 services, ironically called "Cherwell Valley".

This is the route and profile, 136 miles:










I did take gloves and arm warmers off for a while, but when I put them back on it was much more comfortable. However, when I climbed into the bath this morning there was that unmistakable feeling of mild sunburn on the backs of the calves.


----------



## Jon George (6 Apr 2018)

Yesterday, my mate Dan and I put our bikes on the train and headed out to Dullingham. (It seems to be in the middle of nowhere and I wanted to see what the village was like.) A couple of pints at The Boot, then we headed to Thurston to catch a return train (and to see what other pubs might have to offer.). Just over 28 miles on the day. Terrific stuff!

The first pic near Newmarket shows how sunny it was. (And how much my other chum, Jay, was enjoying it.)







Heading towards Bury St Edmunds there's a climb of about a mile. This was waiting for us at its crest.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> The Broseley/Ironbridge area is particularly bad for potholes at the moment. I reported no less than 6 problem areas to the council, last week, none of which have been fixed. I posted it on twitter, today, to the Shropshire Star as well....Suddenly the council seemed more interested, funny that!
> 
> They are downright dangerous and have the potential to not just damage cars, bikes, etc, but more importantly the people driving/riding them.


My normal cycling routes are covered in what can only be described as pot trenches such that I have not yet worked out a safe cycling route. Presumably North Yorkshire are busy repairing the TdY routes to be bothered anywhere else.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Apr 2018)

lane said:


> A spring day! An extremely pleasent 30k with my son this afternoon. First we checked a route into Long Eaton for a ride he will need to do by himself at the weekend. Then a ride along a canal to Trent Lock and back home via Sawley and Shardlow.


I lived in Long Eaton when I was a baby.
Have happy memories of visiting Trent Lock and fishing for minnows.


----------



## derrick (6 Apr 2018)

Made the most of today's weather, had a ride out to Saffron Walden, three of us set of this morning, still a bit of a nip in the air, but a nice ride to the cycle cafe, can't say i enjoyed the bacon roll was a bit greasy, but the coffee was great, it got a bit warmer on the way home, we stopped at the local bike shop on our way back, as Dom needed some bum cream, a great bit of banter with the guys in the shop.( Rochfords at Potters Bar.) after that it was a little sprint down the Ridgeway then onto the pub, we had a couple of well deserved beers and a bite to eat, great ride, a real good day out.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1492731770


----------



## Randomnerd (6 Apr 2018)

Fifty-odd miles with a mate in tow on his new heavyweight steel tourer, like cycling with a lycra-clad albatross, round rolling North Yorkshire countryside, waiting at every turn for him to catch up. Thornton le Dale, to Helmsley ("Nice Things" cafe full to the rafters with coffin-dodgers trying to chew their bread rolls with NHS falsies - decent soup though) via Fadmoor, and back via the Rye valley past the delights of Flamingoland. "Flooding. Road Closed" When we got there, the twelve mile detour didn't seem as inviting as the ten yard wade, so we took the ten yard wade.


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Apr 2018)

Had a nice ride out to Skegness on Thursday even though I made a few mistakes with the route . 117 miles in the sun, going through Melton Mowbray, Grantham and Boston, before getting the train home. That`s Skeggy ticked off the bucket list  https://www.relive.cc/view/1491550081


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Apr 2018)

My daughter asked if we could go back to Clumber Park yesterday afternoon and, as my son is unwell so my wife and he remained at home, we had a good 13km ride. It would have been further, but one section of trail was a mud bath (my daughter was not impressed) so we had to push the bikes through using up time. Most of the trail was dry and hard-surfaced. Great fun and my daughter loves riding. For a 6-year-old, she can really make her single-speed move!


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2018)

10 pootley stop start miles, wearing my new shoes for the first time. I needed to practice unclipping. They have different cleats to the winter boots and I found them much harder to twist my foot out of though it was easier by the end. I'm ok as long as I unclip as I'm stopping. At this point I think I would fall off in an emergency stop! More practice needed.
I took lots pictures as good practice for stopping and starting. 




I needed a bridge picture for the current photo challenge. The prettiest ones would have been on the canal but I think it will be along time before I feel brave enough. So I went on the East Lancs path and the loop line. 






I also stopped and started the strava, because I tried some strava writing, though I cheated because I didn't join them up. I made an S and 2 C's for the initials of our club.
I am trying to make a picture using the screen shot but it's not as easy as how I imagined it in my head!


----------



## Mike_P (7 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> 10 pootley stop start miles, wearing my new shoes for the first time. I needed to practice unclipping. They have different cleats to the winter boots and I found them much harder to twist my foot out of though it was easier by the end. I'm ok as long as I unclip as I'm stopping. At this point I think I would fall off in an emergency stop! More practice needed.


Reminds me of the time I was caught out by a hill being steeper than I had first thought and I got slower and slower to the point that I realised if I tried to unclip I would hit the deck on on side - needless to say it was an incentive to make it to the top!


----------



## gbb (7 Apr 2018)

23 miles, mild, warm at times even but a bit overcast and breezy. No great rush, I'm still finding it hard getting back into it but at least the mojo is there, that' a huge improvement.


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Apr 2018)

Lying in bed this morning all the weather sites seemed to agree that it was going to rain by 2:00pm but was currently sunny, so I planned a morning ride, eventually got up, opened the curtains to find not a trace of blue sky and rain looking not far off. I headed out without any great hopes of staying dry. Into Gala on my normal commute route, which I never Strava, to find on returning home that I'm all time 10th equal on one segment. I did it a LOT faster on yesterday's commute!! On the subject of commuting and Strava, the odd combination of routes I took from Gala to Stow is someone's commute home and they have made it a segment. It has been attempted by very few riders, including Mrs Celine! Despite faffing around for five minutes taking photos I am apparently now KOM!



Mr Celine said:


> The snow has mostly gone, hopefully this is the last time this year I'll be able to do this.



View attachment 403318


Still enough snow for a bike stand at Windydoors summit. Looking south east down the Gala Water, Eildon Hills on the horizon.

Next up, the 15% out of Stow on the Lauder road. A quick stop at the summit at Lauder Common, looking towards the east.

View attachment 403324

There's a cracking descent from where the road disappears over the horizon. No speed records today as there are a lot of ickle cute lambs around which are a bigger potential hazard than even the potholes.

The rain had stayed off, so I extended the ride to the south and stopped at Scott's View.
View attachment 403328


Looking west towards the Eildon Hills.

A map to finish.
View attachment 403337


One KOM, one 10th, 38.6 miles at 13.1mph. And I felt the first spots of rain as I put the bike away. It's now pishing down.


----------



## Vantage (7 Apr 2018)

Red sky at night, shepards delight. That's what i had last night. Maybe if the shepard likes wet friggin pissy weather and grey skies coz that's what I ended up riding in today.
5 long slow and torturous miles but I enjoyed it.
I left McFadden Palace at 10am with my route plotted on the etrex with the intention of exploring a bridleway I'd seen on previous rides.
Barely 2 mins into my adventure and I meet the days dipstick...having a chat with his mate while blocking the whole bloody road. 




I squeezed past and carried on down Cinder Lane then left into Barrow Bridge in mild discomfort. Last night I fitted the new Nidd saddle that's been sitting in its box for a few months. Unlike the Brooks, it isn't afraid of a little water but it sits higher on its rails, so I had to make a stop to adjust for being a shortarse.
Once through the village it was onto a long slog up Longshaw Fold Road. At a max grade of 9% I managed to crawl along as low as 2mph on some bits...it's a wonder I don't stall sometimes. It eases slightly about halfway up but at this point the legs had died and were on the brink of going on strike.
At the top I turned left onto Colliers Row Road and a short pootle later turned right onto the bridleway...I think it's a bridleway anyway...too many different names for differing rights of way for my liking. Anyhoo, the 'way' was tackled in the same manner as the previous hill...slowly. But at least it had nicer views and muggins had to stop to take a piccy. Not coz I was tired ok??? 





Despite some traction testing moments, the Vantages Voyagers held firm and kept me going in a decidedly upward fashion and I soon (ok it took a while) reached Coal Pit Road nice and warm, albeit a bit wet.
About 1.5 miles of downhill from here and usually quite fun. My cold which still hasn't buggered off was making me cough, sneeze, sniff and gag all the way down. The 1.5m included crossing over Colliers Row Road/Scout Road and along Smithills Dean Road and that's where I broke Warp Speed Mr Sulu! Or 31.6mph if we're gonna be honest. It's surprising how cold one gets at that speed...in the rain...and wind. Brrrr.
I overshot my turn off due to not concentrating and had to backtrack a couple feet. Left onto Smithills Croft Road and through a fairly picturesque looking bunch of streets.
Crossing a little bridge over Dean Brook there are two houses. One on my right had a plaque over the door stating 1873 or something. Very heritagish. The one on the left also had a plaque with its build date...1992.  Why advertise THAT? After a bit of a chuckle I carried on my merry way by Barrow Bridge Chimney, along the side of Moss Bank Park, up Cinder Lane again home through the estate. 
The bike was given a quick hosing to clean off the brake gunk and made myself a brew since no one else bothered. I'll remember that next time Pam and kids!
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21885842?privacy_code=TJlw2VrP15KgxYcx


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2018)

Off we went, no leg warmers for me, but Jo was covered arms and legs.
Down Madingley hill on the road, not something we do often. 36mph.
Into Cambridge and pick up the Cam path at Victoria Bridge. The cows have been let out this week




Past the Corpus boat house, the ugliest on the river




Then we stopped at our friends, Patrick and Christine. Patrick had cycled from ours last Sunday night and had to loan a back light and we picked it up. A pot of tea was made and ... an hour passed.

Off again in the direction of Anglesey Abbey using the very smooth new cycle path. Nice! Then we took the turn for Dullingham. Of course, it's not signed after that and we ended up in Bottisham. A first for me. It looked like there was an inter university TT going on. We joined the main road to Newmarket and after a while a young lady wearing number 13 went past us. Number 14, a bloke, flew by and caught 13. We then turned right for Dullingham. This was the wee stop




We then overtook a couple on solo road bikes that we'd seen earlier. Another right turn and we were in Dullingham. The couple were coming the other way. This was the last we saw of them.
Down the hill to Six Mile Bottom and we stopped at the shop for a sandwich. We sat on their picnic bench and ate in the warm. A TT bike came by, heading south. I looked at Jo, she looked at me...
'Nah, that can't be right, the other riders doubled back at the horse roundabout. He's taken an exit one too early. He can only get to the A11 or West Wratting down there....' said I.
2 minutes passed and he returned the other way, slowly. I got up and crossed the road. 'You got off the roundabout too early, you can either retrace your steps or turn left on the Wilbraham road for the quickest return' The poor lad was crestfallen. Snot all over his chin and dejected. He thanked me and set off...




We followed his route, but went via Wilbraham, Fulbourn, Cherry Hinton and Jacks Gelato in town. Chocolate fudge swirl, beautiful. The bike waited in front of St Bene'ts church




Home via my daily commute.
Very few birds today, skylarks, one buzzard, red partridge and a few hares. Lots of violets in numerous colours and shades.

46 warm, spring like miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1494622594


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2018)

Didn't originally intend on going out today as I have loads of things to catch up on, but the old style filament light bulb in the dining room went *ping* at breakfast. As I'm in the process of switching all the bulbs in the house to LED, it necessitated a utility ride into town for a replacement.

I normally avoid Ely like the plague on Saturday as it's always ridiculously busy, but needs must. Was much easier (and quicker) to shove locks and purse in a backpack, hop onto the bike and pedal into town. A bit of a stiff headwind on the outward leg made the climbs up to Orwell Pit and up the Downham road a bit of a grind, but I still had gears to spare.

Met numpty #1 at the junction of Egremont Street and the Lynn Road. Queue of traffic waiting at the lights with a couple of cars blocking the cycle lane leading up to the bike box. I hop off, walk two car lengths forwards into the bike box and hop back on. As the lights turn green, the driver of a white SUV at the head of the queue must have taken objection to that swerves hard left just as I'm getting going. Had two choices - either be flattened if I stayed on the bike or hop off onto the pavement and try not to fall.  Needless to say, I was rather eloquent with the hand gestures...

In and out of Wilkinsons in 5 mins. Most of the sheffield stands were unoccupied.

Homeward leg took same route. Now with the brisk wind behind me, the ride back was much faster and found me spinning much bigger gears than usual, even on the climb past the new leisure centre and back up to Orwell Pit. Numpty #2 on the drop into Downham. Most passing cars me gave me a couple of meters of room, but a young lad in a black hot hatch seemed to think that a foot of space between his car and my handlebars was sufficient. 

Nine-ish miles under the belt and was home in less time than if I'd taken the car, though.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Apr 2018)

An opportunity for a quick ride this morning, so off up to the park as usual. In contrast to the last ride it was very quiet, very few pedestrians around. Only time for 1 loop, pausing briefly at the Queens Jubilee horse.




The (very) sharp eyed will notice the new crankset on the Yukon, and the wheel change to a set of Campag Khamsin, borrowed off the RT-58 to see what they look like. I think a set of Hunt 4 Seasons at going on once I get financial approval...
23 miles at 16.3mph, quick for me.


----------



## theloafer (7 Apr 2018)

got ready for todays ride ..stepped outside and it was spitting  forecast was for shower's so g/f said just let`s go as she need`s to get some miles in for our lochs and glens trip .... so I readjusted my planned route head of to Sedgefield via aycliffe village and some off road stuff just so karon could see that the e-bike could handle loose ground thenthe back lanes to our fav coffee stop the number 4 tea shop in Sedgefield...which is when the started properly ...then was shocked when I suggested that as we were out and going to wet going home we should still continue route she agreed ... so off to next café down ncn route 1(I say route 1but its most just a track ) to Wynyard station, but it has given her more confidence in the bike capabilities after coffee and pastie`s I thought as we were close to her house we might as well pop in the see her mother in Billingham ...then retraced back to Thorpe Thewles Carlton, Gt Stainton ...had to add a little detour just to get her over the 40 miles mark  never got that really wet just dampish

https://www.strava.com/activities/1494659488 
karons cake






mine


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Apr 2018)

The first Saturday in April? Must be time to ride the UKCE Wiggle Vale Vélo from Murton near York.

The forecast for today was horrible - heavy persistent rain from 8am right through until 5pm, and the ever unreliable BBC were sticking with that on the 6am forecast this morning.

Picked up at 6.45 and half an hour later we arrived at the start and got registered. The event seemed oddly quiet compared to recent years - I wonder if people had been put off by the forecast?




Anyway, we were in the second wave out and with instructions that several roads were closed by flooding meaning there were some last minute route changes in place, we were off into the lovely, bright, sunny weather.
After a mile or so, the escort motorbikes roared past us with lights ablaze and bipping their horns, which I'm sure pleased the racing snakes who had thundered off at a punishing pace. That said, we weren't doing too bad ourselves as the first 20 miles or so are almost flat.
The first diversion sent us into Stamford Bridge via the main A166 which was busy and as we queued to cross the single track bridge a twerp in a Transit got awfully close, presumably not being too keen on all those pesky cyclists being on "his" road.
So it was fun to get in front of him at the lights and take primary across the bridge and through the village , before turning right and heading back out into the countryside.
We soon reached Pocklington, where we turned north east and headed for the first climb of the day - Col de Givendale, as I've decided to call it. I just dropped down the gears and ground my way up - it wasn't pretty but I got there and before long we were heading for Huggate and the first food stop. Just before we got there though the heavens opened and it looked like the forecast deluge had arrived, but within 10 minutes it had stopped and we arrived at the stop.




Nosebag completed and back on our way for a lovely section through the countryside which drops down for nearly all of the next 9 miles, meaning an average speed in the high 20's mph was easily maintained. However, as a cyclist you always pay for such things and the next section from Tibthorpe and through Wetwang has several long upward drags that just seem to go on and on, plus we were cycling into the wind now as well.

Just before Sledmere there is a dip where you can fly down one side and use your speed to carry you almost all the way up the other side. Unless an _all the gear no idea_ type comes flying past you on the down bit and then can't choose a gear on the uphill bit and wobbles all over the road in front of you, bringing about 7 of us to a near stop... Honestly, some peoples language! 

Anyhow, a bit more up and downery before turning left in the village and heading for Duggleby and on to East Grimston, before the Beast of Birdsall (aka Birdsall Brow) loomed large over us. This is a long climb, made all the worse by an approach that is just steep enough to have you in bottom gear at the start of the ramp and then just gets steeper. I struggled on here last year on the Pro Carbon (bottom gear 36/28), so had hoped the Giant would be a bit easier (bottom gear 34/32).
Well, if it was any easier no-one told my legs. Or my lungs. 
Anyhow, a long time later I reached the turning for Leavening and that was the big climbs of the day done. Or so we thought...

The descent into Leavening is usually awesome, but due to recent rain swathes of it were covered in loose gravelly stones so it was safety first and no heroics.
On to Burythorpe and feed station 2, where more flapjack was inhaled and we got news of another diversion due to flooding.

Through Eddlethorpe and then the fantastic and unexpected 14% descent into Kirkham Abbey on the diversion route. Which was immediately followed by a 16% climb back out of the other side... Well, we weren't expecting that!

Some very quiet country lanes followed, including crossing the railway at Howsham, before regaining the original route. From there it's fairly flat and we just got the hammer down (figuratively speaking ) and rattled through more picturesque village and back to the start.

*75.08 miles* (120.89km) in *5h 39m* at an average of *13.3 mph* with *3,864 feet* climbed.

It was blooming hard work at times, but a fun ride with a couple of mates and well worth the effort. That extra big climb nearly finished me off, but what can you do? Just keep turning the pedals. 
And at the end, I got a free pair of Wiggle socks to go with my medal, so that's a good do all round! 

And to end, a map:


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Apr 2018)

Steve E, Rich B and me in the Green. Pete M, Jules H and Margaret PR at the Pot. Some discussion later the agreed destination was Pershore but because of floods in the valleys we would have to improvise to avoid Eckington Bridge where floods are frequent. So we took to the lanes for Stonehall Common and around to Wadborough. Almost at Drakes Broughton we turned for Besford Bridge (no floods here) and on into Pershore.

Much chat later we retraced to Besford Bridge to turn for Defford and the ramp to Strensham. It was only Rich's second ride of the year so we had been keeping the pace down. Even so the small hills were something of a challenge to Rich. No worries, knock a rev off and let him rejoin. Pete and I did a few descents on the better downhill ramps. Pete learned to get a sling shot off my wheel - no pedalling allowed. Jules and Margaret peeled off for home while the last four had to dodge the floods in New Street so we went almost to Hanley Castle before the lovely run through the Brotheridge Green lanes. Rich chose the Three Counties run in so we said our byes in Poolbrook as we each headed homeward. 6 of the best out today. Nice wee social twiddle for sure. 40 smiles


----------



## colly (7 Apr 2018)

'Commitments' have scuppered some nicer weather rides this past few weeks and today was looking to be just the same. So I got up early for a short spin before the days duties kicked in.
Rather than setting right off I decided to stop off at my local park take a few pics. So some not very spring like views of Roundhay Park which to be honest don't do any justice to the place at all but at over 700 acres that's hardly surprising. It's the second largest park in Europe.

I started with a view of 'my bike in front of a totem pole' :





Thats it. No more pics. They were too mind numbingly dull l have made an executive decision to spare you all.

So after spending an hour pootling about the park l had a gentle ride around covering about 12 maybe 15 miles. My Garmin jobbie was out of charge so you'll have to take my word for it.

I had an 18 mile ride out early week which is recorded so if l think of it I'll post later ot tomorrow


----------



## hondated (7 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> A fairly uneventful 8 and a bit miles through a lot of slush , but I had to stop for a picture .
> My daughter posted the first , me age 18, on Facebook to say happy birthday. 43 years on , the houses on the left are gone but the trees in the background have grown a bit.
> Barrisdale rd , Maryhill G20
> View attachment 398867


Ok probably got less hair and a few more wrinkles but i bet if your anything like me mentally your not a lot older.
Probably why i broke my wrist 8 weeks ago whilst out on my mbk as well. Big sigh !


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> I broke Warp Speed Mr Sulu! Or 31.6mph


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Apr 2018)

Before today morphs into tomorrow  ... my ride was excellent!
Got up late, had sunshine, rain, hills, a puncture and bought an enormous chocolate cake.
Took 5 hours to do 33 miles, but I'm not slow, honest, just stop loads for pictures, chatting, shopping, and today of course for puncture fixing.
I set out well after midday intending to do a fairly flat route to Balloch, along the shores of Loch Lomond, then changed my mind half way, decided to climb up the Erskine bridge instead.
It started a mild day, even with some sunshine: but the time I got back I was soaked to my underwear 
Out of Rutherglen to join the Clyde, the riverside shared path was busy with canoeists carrying their canoes on their shoulders instead of paddling in the water.
What was that all about??
Anyhow, I took a detour, was making steady progress, when I bumped into an ex colleague and his wife, may have spent a few minutes chatting 
At the bottom of the climb to the bridge, I said to another cyclist "I seem to remember a big hill coming up"
He said "not half, I'm knackered, I think I'll walk it"
Well, me I did not walk any of it  I've got a cassette the size of a dinner plate!
The Erskine bridge is sadly enclosed by high steel barriers, which make taking good photos of the view a bit difficult.
I think there have been suicide attempts, as there are several Samaritans signs on the path.




The path leading to the bridge runs along local woods, only the last bit being quite steep. The bridge itself seems daunting when viewed from above, but it's actually a very gradual incline.
At the entrance to the way back to Glasgow, there's the (famous for his plants) Erskine garden centre, complete with coffee shop of course.
After riding the bridge both ways, exploring a bit further, I saw this:

the memorial to a cyclist that sadly got run over on the adjacent, fast road.
Meantime, it had started to drizzle, bye bye little spring sun rays.
Had a wee break in Clydebank, another stop on the Lidl along the cycle route for some chicken for BigCat ... then it started to rain seriously!
I'm gonna get a puncture, this thought idly came into my mind, and I did!
Well, when a bike does not sport Marathon tyres, I always expect punctures.
But this is not my commuting bike, and I'm in no hurry.
Found a spot under a bridge  changed the inner, off we go again.
Can you spot the cake? 


Along the canal, a big swan in his big nest


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

Hope you've dried out @Pat "5mph" 

That cake does look mighty fine.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2018)

Mrs Dave declared that she's 'not going out in this '. It was slight drizzle.
So I went out on my Spa tourer. I took my big raincoat in my pannier just in case. I was brave, I had my knees out again, two days running!
Through Caldecote Highfields and down to Caldecote. Coming in to Kingston there were 2 blokes waiting for their mate, who I passed a minute later. Into the Eversdens, soggy lambs in the fields.
Over the A603 and into Harlton, and the rain got heavier. So I stopped to put my bigger coat on. The daffs made a cheery sight in the gloom




To my right there was a friendly horse coming over to say hello






Over the 603 and up to Comberton, Long Road and home. Nearly 15 wet miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1496252661


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Apr 2018)

Some adjustments were needed to Mrs 26's saddle. So off we went for a test. We used some of the local little loops before heading for Pixham Ferry. It's been a fair old while since I last stopped there. Then it was the run back along Jennet Tree lane for home. The test gave fairly positive results but I think a bit more fettling is required. On the plus side - that means more test rides!! 12 smiles on this one.


----------



## derrick (8 Apr 2018)

Just a little pootle with the other half and a friend, The friend got knocked of her bike a while ago, She is just getting her mojo back, so nice easy ride, shame about the showers, ended in a cafe for a really nice coffee and a Belgium bun, Did only want to do a gentle ride as i am saving my legs for our London- Paris- London ride, Starting this Tuesday.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1496170746


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2018)

Fourteen of us today for the Black Horse Riders jaunt out to Bradgate Park, I thoroughly enjoy leading this lot, top people all of them.


----------



## colly (8 Apr 2018)

Two rides, one from the 1st of the month:
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21916132
17 miles with just over 1000 ft of up.

I would tell you a bit about it..................but seeing as it was a week ago...................I can't remember.

and this mornnings effort:
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/21916134


Past the park a right down to the Ring Road and up Slaid Hill just to get warmed up.
Along Wigton Lane and I took a right which brings me across Harrogate Road and down to Eccup Reservoir. This morning it was so still it was like glass:








Round the back and after a bit of a dither I looped back and made for Weardley then cut down Rawden Hill, took the Arthington Road into Pool in Wharfedale.

I changed my mind about going out as far as Skipton so a left and a right took me onto Old Pool Road. It's steep and unrelenting so even if you don't put in a stack of miles it certainly gives to something to think about. It's a hill of two parts, about a quarter of the way up the first section:









With a view over Pool looking towards Almscliffe Cragg in the distance:




A bit over half way up with the steep bit yet to be done:





Old Pool Bank is split into two by the main Leeds Otley Road so I had to stop at the cross over and then plodded on to tackle the second section. A woman came jogging out of a lane on the right and ran uphill about 30yds in front of me.

I could have taken her...................really I could. But y'know..............................I didn't want to show off like. 

So I sat there and paced her all the way to the top.
Then it was down through Bramhope and up past Mone Bros. quarry and I took the lane to Adel and fetched up at Weetwood on the outskirts of Leeds.
Taking Weetwood lane which would lead me eventuallyinto Headingley I turned and went into The Hollies.
The Hollies is a huge well tended wooded area covered in paths, small streams, stone steps and tracks, pretty much all for walking, it covers the hillside and links with the Meanwood Valley Trail and Adel Woods, if you walk right through you come in time to Meanwood. A wonderful place to walk and let kids explore. Even when it's busy you hardly see anyone about.

So I took the top path/track and I came out onto the footpath running alongside the Ring Road.
I turned down the hill on the path and taking it steady to let joggers and runners come up the way I found Parkside Road. Now isolated from the Ring Road it's no longer a rat run and while the road is car free the surface is pothole central, and it's a short but stiff climb up to the top where I passed The Myrtle Tavern.
A great place to sit outside on a summers evening or a Sunday and watch a game of cricket on the pitch opposite.

From there it was into Chapel Allerton down Gledhow Lane, up Little Switzerland and a quick run up Easterly Road to finish.

Just under 26 miles and 2200 odd feet of climbing.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Apr 2018)

After yesterdays 75-miler, I just had an hour or so for a ride to keep the legs turning this morning.

It was quite mild, so I risked a pair of bib 3/4's - the first time I've flashed a glimpse of snow white leg this year.
Anyway, Coal Road became Skeltons Lane and then the descent into Thorner.
You might recall it's a mile of downhill.
It has a 30mph speed limit, which I was doing  and yet there some motorists still had to overtake me...
Through the village and up onto Milner Lane, along between the hedgerows and onto Holme Farm Lane and round to East Rigton
Compton Lane from here was shockingly bad with mud last week, and I'm pleased to say it's much improved - although how much of that is due to the dryer weather over the last few days and how much is due to the farm folk cleaning up after themselves is still open to debate.
Anyhow, about half way along I stopped for a photo:







Back in the saddle and up past the next farm, then the drop down to the Jewitt Lane junction and a right turn to climb up the hill and start the homeward leg.
Past the pigs and a couple of very chatty horse riders and just as it starts to drop down to Bramham Lane, a group of about 8 cyclists heading the other way.
Bramham Lane from the junction back towards East Rigton looked absolutely filthy, so I'm glad I hadn't gone that way, and with a bit of a push I crested the hill and out onto Holme Farm Lane again, turning right for Milner Lane and the run back to Thorner.
I noticed quite a lot of orange "route" signs around here, so something was going on - anyone know?

Anyway, back into Thorner and along to Carr Lane for the climb back out to Wetherby Road, a quick scoot along there and up Coal Road, over the roundabout, setting the "Your Speed Is..." sign off (26mph, again - I need to work on this ) and onto local roads to home.

*15.0 miles* (24.14 km) in *1h 5m* at an average of *13.7mph* and with *662ft* climbed

Good to get out and get my legs working again and an hour or so felt about right - not that I had any longer!
A decent amount of cyclist out and about, including a couple of decent sized social groups and nice weather for it.
Not only were the legs (almost) out, but it's the first ride in an age when I've risked it without taking a waterproof jacket.
If it carries on like this, the best bike might even make an overdue appearance...

And to end, the map:


----------



## Jon George (8 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> View attachment 403479


I really, _really,_ like this pic!


----------



## Jon George (8 Apr 2018)

Nothing of great importance, other than a ride to the pub and back. The only moment of note was someone overtaking me - when I was in Primary - just before a set of traffic lights at red. I immediately re-overtook him and enquired, as I passed his open window, if he thought it was worth the effort. I didn't catch the answer, but I have decided that in the future, any willy-waving like this will probably be meet with a light stroke of the bonnet ...


----------



## theloafer (8 Apr 2018)

i am very impressed with Karon`s second bike trip in two day`s and more so as today`s was a lot more lumpier 43 miles shildon toft hill first coffee stop at the A68 café ...then on to Hamsterley, woodland....then things when a bit strange lol ended up not where I thought I was still worked out good as we had to come through Staindrop and food was needed ...then back via Hilton Bolam and Heighington then down to the navy club for a well earned pint ... https://www.strava.com/activities/1497115764


----------



## TigerT (8 Apr 2018)

Springtime arrived properly in Switzerland this weekend. I decided to make a 2nd attempt at a ride I didn't complete last year.

The plan was to catch an early train to Buchs, just on the border between Lichtenstein and Switzerland and ride all the way home. So I prepared everything last night so I didn't even have to think at 5am this morning when the alarm went off. I comfortably made the 6am trains stowed the bike quickly before the skiers/snowboarders filled up all the racks (they double as both) and went to sleep for and hour. A change of trains at Sargans saw me arriving at Buchs ready to ride at 8am. It was cold and extremely windy - That wasn't in the plan!

So I set off down the cycle path along the Rhine into a strong headwind. It was really hard to sty on the bike at times as it was a bit gusty. I only included this part of the ride as I enjoy riding along rivers, but I didn't enjoy this at all. 

Arriving back at Sargans, I diverted back to the railway station to get a coffee and warm up. That did the trick. I was warm, and the sun came out as well. Sargans to Walenstadt is a fantastic part of the ride, long smooth surfaces with fantastic scenery with mountains all around. That made up for the bad start. I arrived at Walenstadt a bit quicker than expected, so made a quick detour down to the lake shore, just to see what it was like. It was beautiful, so I made a short break.

Riding around the edge of the lake I got to Ziegelbrucke. Nothing spectacular here apart from a railway station, but this was the point I decided to cut the ride short last year. This time I felt good, so turned onto Route 32 taking me across country to Pfaffikon for the run down the edge of the Zürich See. I tried a different route through Zürich which seemed to work ok. Then back up the hill to home. 

126 mostly nice kilometres and another ride, that I couldn't do last year, completed. Beat my longest ride again.



Cold with a fierce headwind by the Rhine.


Plenty of route choices - I love the cycle network out here it's so well signposted and mapped.


The start of the Walensee


Heading towards home, back alongside the Zürichsee.


Longest ride..... Again.


and the map.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Apr 2018)

It's April and it's challenge ride time again. This was not the ride I'd intended for April due to it being planned at fairly short notice when a suitable weather forecast presented itself. Dry, fairly warm, practically no wind.... I'll take that.

With the knockabout bike having had a bit of work I thought it best not to go too far afield in case of problems so planned a route down to Cardington, then up to Cressage, Upton Magna and Market Drayton, across to Prees and Ellesmere and finally (hoping that I'd judged the distance right, not having done this exact variation before) back home via Baschurch, Montford Bridge and Shrewsbury.

The knockabout bike was the correct choice for today as the roads were wet after a heavy dew early this morning. It was also quite cool early on so I started with a couple of fleeces. The roads were quiet as I headed for Condover, and stayed that way through Pitchford, Acton Burnell and over Folly Bank to Cardington. I paused for a drink at the top of Folly Bank and could see from the tyre tracks that a couple of other cyclists had been there very recently. From the banana skins draped on the fence I deduce that they are mucky pups.

My first 20 miles were quite slow today as the bike hadn't had a shakedown ride after the work I'd done and a number of minor adjustments were needed to get things just how I wanted. By my 2nd breakfast stop at Kenley (a deviation from my usual century routes) I was pretty happy with it and was able to press on a little more.

I passed a driver with an interesting driving position (both hands on the top of the steering wheel, elbows resting on the centre ) somewhere around Cound Moor, then just after Cressage there was a Golf using the hedge for support.

Wroxeter, Upton Magna and Withington passed without incident. Just after High Ercall I made someone jump by saying good morning. I passed a group of five tandems near Little Bolas then a short way up the road at Bolas House, caught the tail end of a vintage tractor run.

My right knee had twinged when pushing up one of the climbs round here and at my elevenses stop I found the reason why - the laces holding the sides of my Nidd saddle together had worn through again and the saddle had become all saggy. I had a spare lace but it was way too short for the job (could have sworn I'd checked it for length) so cable ties came to the rescue and I think are tensioning it a lot better.

With the light winds I was making decent progress (for a heavy bike). Stoke-on-Tern, Market Drayton, Longslow, Calverhall and Ightfield came and went (passed another tandem after Ightfield). I had my lunch stop near Prees Higher Heath then pressed on into Prees itself. Somewhere around here it occurred to me that there didn't seem to be a great deal of traffic on the roads and I wondered why.

After Prees I was into the flat lands on the way to Ellesmere. It made for decent progress. I risked the road from Welshampton to Coptiviney and Ellesmere which is often rim deep in mud but today had been cleaned and was dry. Brilliant!

At Ellesmere I dropped down to The Mere where a group of motorcyclists was gathering. One of them chatted with me and when I said where I'd been and what my distance would be he was completely unfazed by it unlike most people.

By this point I had done 79 miles and knew that it's 22 to home so there wouldn't need to be any additions to get the challenge distance. I headed through Lee, Lower Hordley (another quick food stop here) Bagley, Weston Lullingfields (caught and overtook a tractor here ), Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, and Bicton. By the time I got to Shelton on the outskirts of Shrewsbury I was thinking about adding extra mileage anyway so I headed into town and took a trip through The Quarry (very busy) before heading for home via Belle Vue.

103.2 miles today at 13.1 mph average. Better than I expected after the slow start. Lots of cyclists about.





Early on in the ride and looking across to the Wrekin which is swimming in cloud.





Second breakfast stop at Kenley.





Ooops, someone's evening didn't pan out the way they had planned.





Convoy of tractors at Bolas House.





Ollerton.





Activity on the canal at Hampton Bank.





A few people perambulating at The Mere.





Quite a grand church for a small community near Weston Lullingfields.





The Boathouse is doing a brisk trade today.


----------



## i hate hills (8 Apr 2018)

Managed a ten mile ride this morning factoring in a cuppa stop at my mums . Better like day up here today , the cold wind has gone but i as usual i managed to find its brother head wind . Loads of cyclists out on road and mtb and they all said hello or waved as i passed . What a happy world !!!!


----------



## Donger (8 Apr 2018)

Entered a 116km audax in Worcestershire and Warwickshire today for a change of scenery, accompanied by my mate Rich, who is in the latter stages of training for a LE-JOG. Considering it drizzled for most of the day; none of my best photos took properly; I ran out of steam with 23 miles to go; Rich had a recurring slow puncture; we got lost 3 times and added 6 miles of unnecessary hills; and we missed the cut-off time at the end .... this was still strangely enjoyable.
Surpassing myself in photographic ineptitude, I'm afraid there are no photos of the field of reindeer, the aqueduct, the Vulcan bomber or the steam traction engine all spotted today.





Did get a few riverside shots .... the Hampton Ferry at the Evesham control point, a raging weir on the Avon near the Worcestershire/Warwickshire county border and the ford at Coughton. Rich came out looking much better in the pics than I did in any of the rejects.
I am knackered and soon off to bed. At 78.4 miles, that was my second longest ride ever... and it felt like it. Cheers everyone. Donger.


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2018)

Jon George said:


> I really, _really,_ like this pic!


Me too!


----------



## Datum2 (9 Apr 2018)

Sunday is cycling day, the weather forecast N,S,E and W was none to helpful so we trucked over to Risely, Beds and set off from the village Hall car park in a steady rain heading towards Sharnbrook and Little Odell where we turned right and ended up at Bozeat. We were going to loop in Farndish where Saxbys fruit cider is currently produced but a combination of too wet to get the phone/strava route apparatus out and a heavy pulse of rain meant push on. Onwards to Easton Maudit and Grendon and round by the fishing lakes at Castle Ashby. Fishermen huddled under their fly sheets waiting for a bite. Up as far as the Grand Avenue for a few wet pics and blurry images.
Onwards to Yardley Hasting and a short blast on A428 to the Olney turn where the conversation turned to thoughts of the coffeee stop, still raining though. Olney Pancake Parlour was the chosen stopping point and after a toasted sausage sandwich, Rocky Road cake and a hefty mug of coffee we thought OPP was good value and worthy of a recommendation. Strangely none of us had a pancake!
Worst thing about cycling in the rain is starting again, wet coat, wet everything and a few miles before you get your rythm back. So up to Emberton on the cycle path and then left to Newton Blossomville. After this we were on new ground heading towards Astwood on a very quiet minor road, still raining. Out onto the A422 and then right turn to Stagsden West End just to minimise journey time on the A422. Onwards to Stagsden, Stevington, Pavenham, Felmersham and familiar roads again. Still raining, Radwell, Milton Ernest, luckily the Great Ouse was back in its alloted water course by the causeway so no flooding issues today.
The drag out of Milton Ernest on the Thurleigh Rd where we encountered todays idiot driver who wanted to overtake just as a bunch of cars were coming in the opposite direction (A BMW driver no less) Turn right to Thurleigh down the lowered road (Wikipedia Brabazon aircraft)
Took a few minutes at the bus stop shelter to mop up the Jelly Babies and other nutritional comestibles that we lug around. Still raining and feeling utterly soaked so a hard blast around the perimeter road of the old airfield to Keysoe Row onto the B660 which our village is on but we only went to Keysoe and then the RisleyRd which seemed to take forever but eventually over the hill and quick descent into Risley, back to the VH, truck unlocked, started, heater on full blast, load bikes. Jump in, head for home, still raining.
54 wet miles but glad we stuck it out.


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2018)

We had a great club ride. Good turnout Lots of chat. The A and B groups left together, split up with us doing some extra miles then met up again at the cafe stop. We tried to leave together intending to ride back as one group but the A leader had a visit from the P fairy and told us not to wait, so they missed my scenic route back that avoided the main road. The lack of wind meant that we saw the model aircraft club, that we often pass on our way back through Dunham, actually flying their machines today. We also saw several pheasants, the alpacas are getting bigger, lots of frolicking lambs as well as one lamb actually standing on its mother!
I was a bit ambitious going through the tricky turn off Irlam locks back onto the path and couldn't stop myself falling to the right. Saved by the wall! I'll unclip next time. That's my first fail ...


----------



## C R (9 Apr 2018)

Yesterday I decided to try something different, so picked up the canal in Diglis and headed towards Droitwich. The surface of the tow path in here is concrete, so steady but slow progress, as I am scared of falling into the canal. Also, there are quite a few locks, and I walked the bike up the brick ramps, which looked a bit slippery. A few dog walkers and a couple of cyclists out at 8 in the morning. This was my first time along the canal, and it gave me a nice new perspective of the city.

After Bilford Road the tow path becomes a dirt track, with quite a few puddles and a bit muddy, but a least I could cycle up the lock ramps. Slow steady progress continued past the Rugby ground towards the M5. Just before canal crosses the motorway I took Offerton Lane towards Droitwich.

Just after leaving the canal there is s short sharp incline, but after that the road is slightly down hill, so managed to get some speed. Turned right at the end of Offerton Lane, and then right again towards Worcester via Tibberton, again making good time to compensate for the slow canal part.

Two roadies overtook me just before the roundabout with Pershore Lane, cheerfully saying good morning, they carried on towards the Hospital, but I turned left towards Spetchley.

I had planned to carry on the A44 and turn right at Egdon for Drakes Broughton, but it was getting late, so turned right at the Spetchley roundabout and headed home via the County Hall site, down Red Hill to Battenhall and St Peters.

In all 19.8 miles in an hour and forty minutes. Pleased to have tried a different route, which gives more possibilities for mixing in the future.


----------



## i hate hills (9 Apr 2018)

Out this morning before my backshift on the mtb . Managed a 6 mile run before the rain came on. I had stopped just before the golf course to have a quick puff of my asthma inhaler and this car stops in front of me and the driver gets out and inquires if i'm ok . I assure him all is well and he goes off on his way . Car drivers are not all bad ....happy days.


----------



## colly (9 Apr 2018)

i hate hills said:


> Out this morning before my backshift on the mtb . Managed a 6 mile run before the rain came on. I had stopped just before the golf course to have a quick puff of my asthma inhaler and this car stops in front of me and the driver gets out and inquires if i'm ok . I assure him all is well and he goes off on his way . Car drivers are not all bad ....happy days.


Probably wanted your autograph.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2018)

Beautiful sunny, warm day here. Waitied for the mist to clear and by 11 am i went out for a 12 mile bimble down the usual lanes. No traffic, lots of sun and warmth. Slower than a slow thing but who cares.. it was great to get out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Apr 2018)

Just a short one today to try and keep the legs from stiffening up too much after yesterday. Over Lyth Hill, the anti clockwise version of my Acton Burnell loop, then back over Lyth Hill again (so as to avoid spending too long on the A49).

It's been a beautiful morning after a foggy start. A few of the lanes are still a bit wet and muddy but otherwise mostly dry. Very few other riders taking advantage of this weather window. The wind was light but, in my tired state, felt like a howling gale on the section where I was riding directly against it.

19 miles at 12.9 mph average. I didn't stop for photos today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Apr 2018)

I thought I'd Zap my Zero early this week as I may be time constrained these coming days. So the standard Ashleworth route called. I headed out as usual but at Redmarley it occurred to me I could go by Ketford to see the wild daffs in those lanes. So I looped by Ryton and was not disappointed as I rode for Ketford. The woods and banks were ablaze with gold. As I approached the bridge over the Leadon a field there was a superb sight. The climb away from the river is a steep and tough one also with daffs on show. Over that climb another field appeared on the left and this one was just outstanding. What an amazing show of those wonderful wild daffs. I emerged near my usual turning for Brand Green and at the top the wood anenomes were showing extremely well. The wood was just a carpet of white. Some light rain had started and as I rode by Murrell's End for the climb to Woolridge it was getting a bit wetter and a tad colder. So I stopped and put my gilet on. I could see from Woolridge that the Severn Valley was still flooded. Nevertheless I went by White End to see how badly. Well it was impossible to get down onto the Hams so a change of plan was again required. I climbed to Wickridge Street and upped and downed before descending at speed for Tirley Knowle. At Corse Lawn I turned for Chaceley where there was no sign of the floods so this event wasn't of the worst. Back on route my legs started to complain. They weren't helped by a wind out of the north. I plugged away to loop around by Tunnel Hill for Brotheridge Green. Not long now I was rolling up my drive feeling a bit famished. Maybe that's why my legs complained? "Shut up Legs" that was a super outing despite the damp. 50 smiles


----------



## i hate hills (10 Apr 2018)

Short 2 mile ride to the shops and get electricity on my key meter . Thats on the bike 3 days in a row for me , thats like wow for what i've managed lately and the chocolate right kneecap seems to be holding up .


----------



## Jon George (10 Apr 2018)

A 50k standard loop out to Coddenham and a return via some lanes north of Ipswich. It was a tad foggy ....

This at Coddenham.







And the primroses are now in full bloom. (A large bumblebee made herself known as I took this near Gosbeck.)


----------



## galaxy (10 Apr 2018)

theloafer said:


> i am very impressed with Karon`s second bike trip in two day`s and more so as today`s was a lot more lumpier 43 miles shildon toft hill first coffee stop at the A68 café ...then on to Hamsterley, woodland....then things when a bit strange lol ended up not where I thought I was still worked out good as we had to come through Staindrop and food was needed ...then back via Hilton Bolam and Heighington then down to the navy club for a well earned pint ... https://www.strava.com/activities/1497115764
> View attachment 403523
> 
> 
> ...


Used to cycle those roads well bqck in the mid 80s. Lived in Sunderland and Parents had a Caravan in Wolsingham. Would cycle to caravan om a Friday night and spend the weekend cycling in the dales.


----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I also stopped and started the strava, because I tried some strava writing, though I cheated because I didn't join them up. I made an S and 2 C's for the initials of our club.
> I am trying to make a picture using the screen shot but it's not as easy as how I imagined it in my head!



And here is the finished collage :


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> And here is the finished collage :
> 
> View attachment 403788



I sense a new game coming on


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Apr 2018)

On nights tonight, and still needed to get 2 of my 3 challenge rides for April done. Thankfully the imperial century was done on the 1st, so today was the turn of the metric half. Given it's school holidays I didn't want to be out too long, so a fast and flat ride out through Staines to Eton, looping back over Staines Bridge before out to Shepperton and back, a nice figure of 8 ride. Roads are terrible, and the puddles huge. Still, 51km done at an average of 16.8mph (or 16.5mph depending on whether you believe the Garmin or Strava), the whole trip done in 5 minutes less than 2 hours. Worn out now.
The Mavic Cosmic Elites have gone back on the Van Nic now, and the rotational noise has gone, which I think was a loose cassette. Really enjoying this bike


----------



## Roadhump (11 Apr 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> On nights tonight, and still needed to get 2 of my 3 challenge rides for April done. Thankfully the imperial century was done on the 1st, so today was the turn of the metric half. Given it's school holidays I didn't want to be out too long, so a fast and flat ride out through Staines to Eton, looping back over Staines Bridge before out to Shepperton and back, a nice figure of 8 ride. Roads are terrible, and the puddles huge. Still, 51km done at an average of 16.8mph *(or 16.5mph depending on whether you believe the Garmin or Strava*), the whole trip done in 5 minutes less than 2 hours. Worn out now.
> The Mavic Cosmic Elites have gone back on the Van Nic now, and the rotational noise has gone, which I think was a loose cassette. Really enjoying this bike



Which shows the slower? I used to only use MapMyRide which would always tally with my bike computer, give or take the odd 1/10th of an mph. Then my mate persuaded me to start using Strava, which I did, but my average speed on that is always about 0.5 slower than my computer. I then started using Strava and MMR together, MMR and my computer still tally very closely but Strava is still slower by about the same difference. I thought perhaps it wasn't auto-paused but it is.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Apr 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> On nights tonight, and still needed to get 2 of my 3 challenge rides for April done. Thankfully the imperial century was done on the 1st, so today was the turn of the metric half. Given it's school holidays I didn't want to be out too long, so a fast and flat ride out through Staines to Eton, looping back over Staines Bridge before out to Shepperton and back, a nice figure of 8 ride. Roads are terrible, and the puddles huge. Still, 51km done at an average of 16.8mph (or 16.5mph depending on whether you believe the Garmin or Strava), the whole trip done in 5 minutes less than 2 hours. Worn out now.
> The Mavic Cosmic Elites have gone back on the Van Nic now, and the rotational noise has gone, which I think was a loose cassette. Really enjoying this bike


I generally believe the Garmin, it gives faster speed slightly ;-)


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Apr 2018)

Roadhump said:


> Which shows the slower? I used to only use MapMyRide which would always tally with my bike computer, give or take the odd 1/10th of an mph. Then my mate persuaded me to start using Strava, which I did, but my average speed on that is always about 0.5 slower than my computer. I then started using Strava and MMR together, MMR and my computer still tally very closely but Strava is still slower by about the same difference. I thought perhaps it wasn't auto-paused but it is.



Strava is always slower, generally removes 0.2 to 0.3 mph from my average speed. Distance is always as displayed on the Garmin. I use speed/cadence sensors, and it makes no difference if I allow the Garmin to calculate the wheel size, or if I enter it manually.



Stonechat said:


> I generally believe the Garmin, it gives faster speed slightly ;-)



Me too, make me feel better, but in the back of my mind I know I'll loose a bit when I upload the ride so I push a bit harder, was shattered when I got back this morning


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2018)

Finally up at the caravan, for the first trip of the year, after the previous planned trips had to be cancelled due to the snow.

Headed out, this afternoon, for the first of what I hope will be a few rides between now and Sunday. Rain had been through, whilst travelling up this morning, which left very grey skies and a keen Easterly wind, which was hard going to cycle into.

I set out onto the main road to Barmouth, which was horrid today, due to all of the holiday traffic, who gave me lots of room, but 3 times almost wiped out cars coming the other way, with horns blasting and gestures. The human race has no patience these days.

I was glad to drop down to the seafront, at Barmouth and along to the Harbour, then up and over Barmouth Bridge and out onto the road to Fairbourne, which was a bit quieter and better behaved traffic.

I turned into Fairbourne, which was like a ghost town, as usual, but I cycled along the front and saw the small steam train, from the Fairbourne Light Railway, puffing along. That highlighted how strong the Easterly was, as the steam was horizontally blowing towards the sea!

I continued to the car park at the end, with a view up the Mawddach Estuary. Unfortunately there was transit with its engine running, for the five minutes I was there and polluting the air. Goodness knows why they felt the need to keep it running for that long.





Railway Tunnel





I re-traced my steps back to the Bridge and saw the Arriva Train rattling across, before I dropped back down into Barmouth.

I headed back along the front, and was almost wiped out by a daft bat in a Vauxhall, who came storming past a parked car, onto my side of the road, forcing me into the harbour entry road, which luckily was there!

Bit of an achievement, as I climbed back up from the seafront to the road, as I conquered the extremely steep path for the first time without getting off and pushing 

I then had to brave the main road back to Talybont, which this time had close passes from idiots and then, when just about to turn left into the beach road, 2 dicks in boy racer cars came storming alongside me and across in front of me as I turned in. It was a good job I was turning left, otherwise I would have t-boned them 

22.1 miles at 12.0 mph avg. nice to be back on the bike, up here, but could have done without all the idiots on the road


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Apr 2018)

I'm in Cockermouth to visit my mother. So it was out by Papcastle of Roman fort fame and over Broughton Moor for Maryport where my mother now resides. I'd forgotten just how lumpy the lanes are in this part of the world. I had a bit of a tour around Maryport looking for a garage to repair my broken car. I had no luck but Mrs 26 found one at Brigham.

My return went along the old promenade and cycle path. What an extremely strong headwind it was alongside the coast. My pace was below 10mph!! Turning inland helped but it was never easy. I went by Hayton which confused me a little but I was soon on more familiar ground after Oughterside. Tough ride was this. The upramps just seemed to get harder and harder so I was glad to get back in one piece. 27 smiles


----------



## Roadhump (12 Apr 2018)

Yesterday's ride: I was out at 8.00 am and went from Southport over to Burscough, through Hoscar and onto Mawdesley, then Rufford. I was going to cut through a small housing estate in Rufford to get to Mere Lane and Cross Meanygate before heading up to Mere Brow, but there is quite a lot of agricultural traffic along those lovely country lanes which makes the roads wet and muddy, and having spent a couple of hours cleaning my *white* bike the day before, I decided to stick to the main road through Holmeswood and up to Mere Brow. once there, I went over the A565 Tarleton bypass into Moss Hey Lane and then into Tarleton via Legh Lane and Gorse Lane.

There is a convenient public loo in Tarleton which I needed badly, before heading down to Hesketh Bank and then taking Shore Road which takes a nice straight line for about 4 miles down to Banks. Having gone through Banks I took the Coast Road down to the other end of Southport and home.

A couple of posters have commented on the strong wind yesterday, which according to the BBC was a north easterly here, and should have been a rather light 8 to 9 mph, but they always seem to underestimate it, so add 5 or 6 mph to that. In my case though, it was more of a help than a hindrance because for the 10 miles or so from Hesketh Bank to home it was right behind me so I had an easy ride home.

38 miles in 2 hours 19 minutes at an average of 16.3 according to MapMyRide and my computer, or 15.9 with Strava, so I'm going with MMR and the computer


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2018)

That’s April’s 50km done, 3 days after arriving home from the carnage that was Las Vegas and still fuelled by endless chicken wings and beer! A last minute decision to join the Thursday social with some friends and lads from work ultimately kept me in the challenge! Couldn’t make the start with the guys due to time constraints however the proposed route ended up passing through a point around 3 miles from home and so I agreed to meet them there. That 3 miles ended up being nearly 8 to try and compensate for the lost miles, and I was a tad early so I stopped to take photos and reflect on how only 4 days earlier I was basking in 30 degree heat and how now I was having a real argument with myself convincing myself it really was April, such was the thickness of the fog and the cold temperatures!

I eventually met up with the lads and off we went through some nice little local back lanes albeit in thickish fog and heavier than usual traffic. As the miles wore on and the roads opened up it struck me that the headwind seemed relentless no matter which direction we seemed to take but regardless managed to maintain an decent pace throughout. A road closure forced a change of plan to the route but a little local knowledge enabled us to keep it fast and flat. The prize at the end as always on these rides was the nice pint of peroni happily slurped as we reflected on the ride. 

34 smiles today.


----------



## Old jon (12 Apr 2018)

Hmm, N+1 happened this morning, and the first ride on N+1 happened this afternoon. A few little bits to adjust both before and after, the first little bit being the brakes! It was not dealer ineptitude ( I do like that word ) but the fact that here in Brazil they put the front brake lever on the left hand and the rear on the right. No thanks. So here I am in Florianopolis, Santa Catarina state, which is a long way south on the map of Brazil and I am here for a while. So it seemed sense to buy a bike. The large local dealer is Decathlon, I have been around the shop and it does not inspire me much. Other retailers are smaller, less choice and so on. One this morning was pushing the repeat maintenance customers he has. I did wonder . . .

Anyway, by happenstance, I saw a Caloi this morning. Locally made ( in Brazil, anyway ) aluminium frame and forks and very retro looking. But it is my size. And it rides well now the brakes are where my hands can find them. There are the usual bits and bats to learn, gearchange on the stem with ( sort of ) friction levers. It steers quicker than my other bikes, and maybe the bars need lifting a few millimetres. Oh, and the saddle. I might treat me to Brooks number three.

It would be difficult to tell from the pictures, I live on top of a hill. Steep. The local attitude to hills is casual, some of the access roads to houses are steep indeed, 20 % is rather common. Anyway, I left the apartment and had a choice of two descents. Sort of scary on a new bike, but it went fine. A bit of squiggling around and I reached Beira Mar, which translates as sea shore. Accurately. I rode along this cycle track around the beach to a bridge that reminds me of the Forth rail bridge but is called Ponte Hercilio Luz, after a local someone. I turned around there, need to spend some time looking at maps and just exploring too. When I reached the bottom of the hill to home, my legs wimped right out. I had to walk. So a relatively flat 8.8 miles in a sea breeze and a temperature of 30 degrees. Still fun, even in that heat.















Sorry, I forgot the map.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Apr 2018)

Old jon said:


> Hmm, N+1 happened this morning, and the first ride on N+1 happened this afternoon. A few little bits to adjust both before and after, the first little bit being the brakes! It was not dealer ineptitude ( I do like that word ) but the fact that here in Brazil they put the front brake lever on the left hand and the rear on the right. No thanks. So here I am in Florianopolis, Santa Catarina state, which is a long way south on the map of Brazil and I am here for a while. So it seemed sense to buy a bike. The large local dealer is Decathlon, I have been around the shop and it does not inspire me much. Other retailers are smaller, less choice and so on. One this morning was pushing the repeat maintenance customers he has. I did wonder . . .
> 
> Anyway, by happenstance, I saw a Caloi this morning. Locally made ( in Brazil, anyway ) aluminium frame and forks and very retro looking. But it is my size. And it rides well now the brakes are where my hands can find them. There are the usual bits and bats to learn, gearchange on the stem with ( sort of ) friction levers. It steers quicker than my other bikes, and maybe the bars need lifting a few millimetres. Oh, and the saddle. I might treat me to Brooks number three.
> 
> ...



Nice looking machine, haven't seen suicide levers since my old Raleigh Team Banana!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Apr 2018)

It was a bit of a late start but I was able to head out into the lanes by Isel, giving a wave to two lady riders coming the other way. On for Bridekirk took me to Gilcrux where I aimed at the Ellen valley for Arkleby. The main road had to be crossed so I did that at Aspatria. Thankfully that ferocious cold wind from the last couple of days had died off so I was making reasonable progress. I got a bit confused in the lanes trying to emerge onto the coast road right by the Bank Mill cafe. Mrs 26 had got there well before me (by car!!) and eaten her dinner. It had been further than I'd guessed so I was quite late. Fortunately dinner was still being served.

Time to head down the coast for the promenade at Maryport and the hill which takes me to see my Mum. As we chatted the mists rolled in and everything vanished. Eventually it was time to head back. The mists were lifting a bit but it was a tad damp. The climbs over Broughton Moor seem harder in this direction but it's fairly traffic free and pleasant. Not a bad one today. 41 smiles. Tired now.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2018)

After a 9 mile walk around Cambridge yesterday, I was up with the lark (ish) this morning to meet up with a mate on t'other side of town at 08:00 (ish) for a ride up to the Waterloo Cafe, near Market Harborough, for a bacon sarnie and a coffee.







It was a tad mucky on the way there, and back, with graunchy grungy sounds coming from all moving parts on the bike! 






My mate had forgotten to bring his lights, but my Flux was enough to illuminate the old railway tunnels.






My legs did suffer a bit on the way back, but not enough to worry about too much. Riding so far on muddy trails can be a bit heavy going!

Back home on 42 mucky miles in dismal, but dry weather, just in time to go shopping.. Booo

https://www.strava.com/activities/1505810012

_On uploading the ride, Strava had a Friday the 13th moment, and tagged a February ride onto this one, giving me a Cannock Donkey ride as well as this one, but I edited the extra 20 miles off today's effort.._


----------



## derrick (13 Apr 2018)

Rode to Paris with a mate, have had this one planned for a while. needed ticking of the bucket list, Rode down to Newhaven Tuesday, horrible ride through London. got there well early for the ferry. so we found a little pub down by the key, had a nice fish and chip supper. then onto the midnight ferry, 4 hr crossing getting into Dieppe at 4am, it's dark at that time of the day. Set of straight away, found avenue vert followed that for a bit, 8am found a coffee shop had 2 coffee's and a freshly baked ham and cheese roll. set of again nice steady pace, avenue vert is a bit boring. lot's of cross roads slowing us down, eventually got onto a proper road, it a lot of up hill on the way, had another stop for a bite to eat and get some lighter clothing on as the sun was quite warm. then of again, the rucksacks where beginning feel a bit uncomfortable, but we pressed on to Paris. had to stop one more time about 20 miles to go, needed a beer. started feeling a bit tired as we only cat napped on the ferry, anyway of again last leg, had a bit of trouble finding the B&B,finally there had a nice shower, then out to a restaurant for a good meal washed down with a few cold beers, ended up having a early night as the lack of sleep finally caught up with us. we rode to the station the next morning decided to get the train back to Dieppe. spent a few hours in a really nice bar, a really nice meal, then onto the ferry, nice smooth crossing, then onto the train to Victoria, then the last 14 mile ride home, got home about 12-15, nice cup of tea then straight to bed, Was a great couple of days with great company,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1500731672
https://www.strava.com/activities/1502923690
https://www.strava.com/activities/1503713549
https://www.strava.com/activities/1505122735


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Apr 2018)

First commute and first ride of 2018, 47.1km +635m 



Everyone driving quite sensibly, it was me haring around like a lunatic for once, setting ten new PRs on Strava


----------



## Spartak (14 Apr 2018)

78 km morning ride to The Summer Cafe in Malmesbury....

Very pleasant once the mist lifted....

Two pics....


----------



## Spartak (14 Apr 2018)

derrick said:


> View attachment 404160
> Rode to Paris with a mate, have had this one planned for a while. needed ticking of the bucket list, Rode down to Newhaven Tuesday, horrible ride through London. got there well early for the ferry. so we found a little pub down by the key, had a nice fish and chip supper. then onto the midnight ferry, 4 hr crossing getting into Dieppe at 4am, it's dark at that time of the day. Set of straight away, found avenue vert followed that for a bit, 8am found a coffee shop had 2 coffee's and a freshly baked ham and cheese roll. set of again nice steady pace, avenue vert is a bit boring. lot's of cross roads slowing us down, eventually got onto a proper road, it a lot of up hill on the way, had another stop for a bite to eat and get some lighter clothing on as the sun was quite warm. then of again, the rucksacks where beginning feel a bit uncomfortable, but we pressed on to Paris. had to stop one more time about 20 miles to go, needed a beer. started feeling a bit tired as we only cat napped on the ferry, anyway of again last leg, had a bit of trouble finding the B&B,finally there had a nice shower, then out to a restaurant for a good meal washed down with a few cold beers, ended up having a early night as the lack of sleep finally caught up with us. we rode to the station the next morning decided to get the train back to Dieppe. spent a few hours in a really nice bar, a really nice meal, then onto the ferry, nice smooth crossing, then onto the train to Victoria, then the last 14 mile ride home, got home about 12-15, nice cup of tea then straight to bed, Was a great couple of days with great company,
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1500731672
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1502923690
> ...



Nice Leffe


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Apr 2018)

Well the sun is shining, it's a beautiful day for riding. I managed a 6 mile utility ride to town this morning, no danger of a decent ride this afternoon as I'm taking the kids to the park. I might use the Brompton to get there though


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Apr 2018)

Had planned a 50 mile ride on the tandem but Mrs Dave has had a bit of a niggly cough for a few days, so we decided on a shorter route.

Down Madingley Hill on the road and a turn in to Coton, even early on the garden centre car park was brim full. We soon spotted a couple of hares in the fields along with a handful of horses.
From Grantchester we were headed toward Shelford, but we couldn't resist using Scotsdale garden centre facilities.
In Shelford we noticed that the little Lloyds bank is no more, how sad.

On to Newton and then along to Thriplow. The daffodil weekend must have been a disaster a few weeks back, the daffs were looking good today 





On over the A10 and through Shepreth and Barrington. Up over the longer, shallower side of the hill and down the other side. We stopped at the Moringa Tree cafe. Typical, the outside seating was in the shade








The view was good 








As we'd had cake I opted for the longer route home. 
In Harlton I shouted 'look, my first Swallow of the year... and 2.... and three!' Great stuff! 
Home via The Eversdens, Kingston and Toft




Shorts and short sleeves all the way for me.
I'd forgotten how nice the warmth of the sun on your back is.

31 warm miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1507627403


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2018)

What a stunning day in North Wales, Sunny and Warm, and a complete contrast to the last 2 days that have been wet and cold.

Got my April Half Century Challenge Ride in, with a far more enjoyable trip than the March entry!

I followed probably my favourite route I’ve ever done, setting off down to Barmouth, crossing the railway, where for the first time I had to wait for a train to come through before I could open the gate, onto the promenade.






I then crossed Barmouth Bridge and noticed there is now an Honesty Toll to be paid at the Troll House (no that isn’t a spelling mistake!!) 










I then followed the Mawddach Estuary gravel path, up to Dolgellau. It was simply glorious, enjoying the fabulous scenery, lots of friendly hello’s from the walkers and cyclists out in the sun and paused in my usual spot, by the Cricket field, for a snack.






Negotiated the roadworks in Dolgellau and then began the long climb up to Cregennan Lake. It felt hard work, with not having so much mileage under my belt this year, but I actually did it in my quickest time yet, on Strava!

Paused for lunch in what is my favourite UK spot so far.





I then began the steep descent to Arthog, pausing for some pictures of the view down to Barmouth and the playful Spring Lambs that were out in abundance 









You need good brakes on the hairpin descent and as I reached about 3/4 of the way down, I thought to myself I can smell burning......that would be my brakes then!!

Had to feather them a bit on the remainder of the descent, before rejoining the Mawddach Trail and re-tracing my steps through Barmouth, where it was heaving with people and cars, including pedestrians just stepping out into the road without looking! Almost had 2 women, who did so and necessitated a quick swerve to avoid.

The legs were a bit tired for the trip back along the main road to Dyffryn, but at least the traffic was better behaved today, with only 1 close pass from a box van.

32.9 miles at 10.6mph avg and 2120 ft of climbing


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> What a stunning day in North Wales, Sunny and Warm, and a complete contrast to the last 2 days that have been wet and cold.
> 
> Got my April Half Century Challenge Ride in, with a far more enjoyable trip than the March entry!
> 
> ...




At this time of year, there is no way that I would go to Barmouth. Too many day trippers for my liking.


----------



## Old jon (14 Apr 2018)

13th April 2018

More adjustments. Tightened what I hope are drag screws on the gear levers, and after the saddle tilted itself yesterday I repositioned that and tightened it, I hope enough. For a collection of bits found at the back of a store cupboard and assembled into a bike on a slack day, it seems to work quite well for me. The reach is long by maybe 25 mm, let’s see how that works out for a proper ride. And aye, the pedals. It is a long count of years since I have used platform pedals and the sooner I stop this arcane practice the better. See if I can find some Shimano pedals, after all, I brought the shoes here. A big “and”, I forgot that the brakes, while working OK, have not been assembled as well as they could be. Next job when free time is available.


14th April 2018

Another ride on the new bike. Gear change needs a bit more sorting and the legs need more practice ‘cos it has been a year with not much riding so far.

Just a repeat of the ride yesterday, but today passing the bridge just to take the ride into double figures, ten and one half miles. Cooler than Thursday, but still warmer than the UK, where my sister tells me Harrogate is basking in a temperature of 13 degrees. Desperately dredging for more to tell, I noticed this morning that there is a 6 kph speed limit on the cycle track. Painted ( and faded ) on the track surface just past the Ponte Hercilio Luz. When it rains here ( yesterday ) it rains mightily. I could have taken some pictures of puddles this morning but reckoned we have all seen plenty of those . . .









There was some looking at maps done yesterday and there will be more later. I have been promised a guided tour around some interesting riding locally, and solo exploring will also be on the list of desirable stuff to do.

I brought the Garthing all the way here, so this time I will post the map, and not rely on editing after posting.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Apr 2018)

I need to work on my fitness, so I eschewed the flatishness of the Vale of York to the east and headed northwest for Otley and a loop back along the Wharfe Valley. Today would include some hills.

Despite the forecast it was still a bit grey and nippy first thing, so I stuck with longs and layered up, for the bike to find it's own way up Coal Road.
Across to the A58, then Whin Moor Lane to Shadwell, up then down then up to Slaid Hill lights, before a right left wiggle onto Wigton Lane and towards Alwoodley Gates. There is a new "Your Speed Is..." sign here, but the rotters have put it on an uphill bit! 
Straight on at the lights and onto Alwoodley Lane which is mostly up to King Lane, which mainly drops down to Golden Acre Park before climbing back up the hill.
Past the quarry and down the hill to Bramhope, thinking I've got a decent speed up only for a racing snake to fly past...
Onto Otley Road through Bramhope and all the way to the Dyneley Arms, where I had a wait at the traffic lights, before the long drop down into Otley, which was enlivened by two unnecessary close passes.
Through Otley and after another long wait at the traffic lights down and across the river and a pit stop at Wharfe Meadows Park by the weir.








It was soon time to get back in the saddle and tackle the first notable hill of the day on the climb up to Farnley.
The good news is that I managed to avoid using the granny ring (just!), but it was still hard work and slower than I've done it in the past, although I eventually reached the top and turned left and up again to Farnley itself, then on again to drop down and over the River Washburn and climb again to Lindley.
From there it's a combination of quiet little lanes out to the B6161 but they were still very wet under the trees and covered in gravelly run off in places so I lost traction a couple of times on the steeper climbs and had to take it very steady on a few corners, but made it unscathed.
The reward for this was the long drop down to the valley floor through Leathley and then along parallel to the River Wharfe to the A658 and across onto Castley Lane, which continues to follow the river all the way to Castley, oddly enough. This is another road that was absolutely filthy in places.
You climb up through Castley and switch back on yourself to keep climbing all the way to Weeton, where the road then drops down for the next village, Dunkeswick.
Through there and a brief squirt up a surprisingly quiet A61, taking the right towards Kirkby Overblow, but taking the turn towards Nearby, which you to the foot of Kearby Cliff.
The Cliff has defeated me every time I've tried to climb it, so today I turned off at the bottom and climbed up through Chapel Hill and Kearby Town End, which while not hugely easy, did at least give me a couple of spots to get my breath between climbs so I was happy to get to the top without stopping and turn at Clap Gate to head for Sicklinghall.
The road drops down nicely through there, then there is a mile or two of ups and downs before turning for Linton.
Across the Wharfe again and into Collingham, before tackling the final big hill of the day as I climbed up Jewitt Lane.
Much huffing and puffing saw me to the top and then along the ridge (still as muddy as ever...), stopping for a photo at the bench:










Down the lane to East Rigton, where I stopped at the top of Rigton Bank for a final photo:





Yep, the UK's premier cycling event is less than a month away. 
Notice how we still have proper warning signs in Yorkshire too? None of that silly % nonsense round here. 
Back onto Holme Farm Lane, then Milner Lane for the run down to Thorner, passing a chap stood next to an estate car with brown cardboard boxes all over the floor - Amazon? Definitely some sort of courier as he lived down to the stereotype a couple of minutes later as I headed down the hill into Thorner with a van coming towards me - revving his engine the courier flew past me, stamped on the brakes and swerved across me to the left and squeezed through a gap between the van and the banking that was about a foot wider than his car... The van drivers face was a picture!

Anyway, through Thorner onto Carr Lane, the long drag up to the A58, down to Coal Road and the climb up there, turning onto local roads for the last mile or so to home.

*41.41 miles* (66.6km) in *3h 12m* at an average of *12.9mph* with *2,463ft* climbed

Really enjoyed that, although it was hard work at times, with some decent hills climbed. Loads of cyclists out and about, and my first visit to Otley this year.
Not as warm as promised (average temp was 9.9C) but the sun didn't really burn through until I was almost home.
It's another metric half in the bank as well.
Lots of signs about warning of road closures for the Tour de Yorkshire next month, which seems to have come around again very quickly. Time to start calling all the local hills "_Cols_" again 

While the weather was definitely better, the roads are still absolutely filthy in places and my drivetrain was protesting noisily by the time I got home, so I've given that a clean and will lube it up shortly ready for tomorrows ride. Talking of which, the forecast looks pretty good for tomorrow and it should be a bit warmer still, so fingers crossed 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I need to work on my fitness, so I eschewed the flatishness of the Vale of York to the east and headed northwest for Otley and a loop back along the Wharfe Valley. Today would include some hills.
> 
> Despite the forecast it was still a bit grey and nippy first thing, so I stuck with longs and layered up, for the bike to find it's own way up Coal Road.
> Across to the A58, then Whin Moor Lane to Shadwell, up then down then up to Slaid Hill lights, before a right left wiggle onto Wigton Lane and towards Alwoodley Gate. There is a new "Your Speed Is..." sign here, but the rotters have put it on an uphill bit!
> ...


Superb


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2018)

Set out this morning at 10 into some warmth for a nice change shorts with leg warmers and short sleeves and arm warmers turned out to be a bit overdressed in the end . Plan was for a 50 miler to complete another month of 50km,50m,100km and 100 mile rides 16 month in a row now .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley where I tagged onto 2 other riders heading the same way as me ,Cossington up humble lane and up the Wreake valley . At Thrussington I went right and the other riders went left so back to being solo .Rearsby and on to the first climb of the day Ashby Foeville hill . Managed in the big ring today to set and a new pr  back to Gaddesby where I past the 2 riders from earlier travelling in the opposite way  over the A607 back to the Wreake valley . Frisby on the Wreake ,Asfordby and climb number 2 Saxileby hill took it a bit steady on this one . At the top I noticed my average was still 17.6 miles with some nice flattish roads ahead . Pushing on now to see how quick I can do 50km .Past the mark in1 hr 45 17.8 mph . Fast descent into Wymeswold and on to Barrow and the average is over 18 Into Quorn where the sting in the tail starts I was heading up the Beacon , 4 mile climb steady start then get steeper all the way . Hitting the steep bits with tired legs had me struggling up  but made it breathing quite heavily . Another fast descent in to Newtown Linford and home 50.1 miles at 17.6 mph sub 3 Hr 50 well happy with that  all my winter miles seeking to be paying me back . Loads of riders out today amazing what a bit of sun does. Etape Loch Ness 2 weeks tomorrow I think I'm ready for the big hill in the middle of it . Considering I hadn't planned the route just thought you there and there and that will be about


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Apr 2018)

At last, the roads are relatively dry, salt free, it's not raining, snowing or blowing a gale. Time to take the road bike out for the first time this year for a shakedown. 
Apart from an annoying click which disappeared every time I stopped to investigate and which eventually disappeared altogether everything seemed OK.

I headed east towards Innerleithen before turning south up the Paddy slack climb. I felt a bit lost at the top, the forest has disappeared.




I stopped again on the descent for a picture of the view towards the berrybush climb.




It even looked like the promised sun might appear, though that was too much to hope for. I turned left down Yarrowdale, where the promised sunshine had brought out all the motorised hullabaloos in convertibles and on motorcycles. 
The bridge at Yarrowford had to have its parapet rebuilt last year. It must have lasted all of six months before some numpty demolished it again. At the far side of the bridge the road turns sharply left, note the temporary barrier and the pile of rubble underneath.




Although the road was dry the verge wasn't, so I had to stop again to clear mud out of my cleats.



Mr Celine said:


> The snow has mostly gone, hopefully this is the last time this year I'll be able to do this.








This is the last of an enormous mountain of snow dumped here by the council snowploughs clearing the beast from the east.


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> At this time of year, there is no way that I would go to Barmouth. Too many day trippers for my liking.



Luckily our holiday home is based just far enough away that we can pick and choose our days to avoid the West Midlands invasion


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Luckily our holiday home is based just far enough away that we can pick and choose our days to avoid the West Midlands invasion




Indeed. The Birmingham contingent is errr very big in numbers.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> I then crossed Barmouth Bridge



That's great news. There was a threat a while ago that it was going to be closed. Lot's like me complained. Seems it worked


----------



## iancity (14 Apr 2018)

Mr Celine (or anyone) - how do you get the picture of your Strava ride like that and uploaded on here? I understand how to upload but none of my Strava pics look like that :-(


----------



## Donger (14 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. The Birmingham contingent is errr very big in numbers.


And here's another Brummie (a big one at that) who's about to join them. Nice write-up and pictures @gavgav . I'm going to be spending a week near Harlech soon, and you've given me plenty of ideas and inspiration for that trip.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2018)

Donger said:


> And here's another Brummie (a big one at that) who's about to join them. Nice write-up and pictures @gavgav . I'm going to be spending a week near Harlech soon, and you've given me plenty of ideas and inspiration for that trip.




If the weather is kind to you Donger you will really enjoy it.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Apr 2018)

iancity said:


> Mr Celine (or anyone) - how do you get the picture of your Strava ride like that and uploaded on here? I understand how to upload but none of my Strava pics look like that :-(


I only worked that out today.  On an android phone in Strava there is an icon at the top right of the 'your ride' screen, looks a bit like < 
Click on that, this gives you the option to 'share'. Upload to photos didn't work, but upload to drive did, from where I could download it to my photos then upload it to cycle chat. 

Thanks for asking as having typed this I'll be able to search for this post next week, by which time I would have completely forgotten how it's done.


----------



## Aravis (14 Apr 2018)

A good cycling day in prospect today, and I set off at about 6:30am through the streets of a very quiet Gloucester. Through Stonehouse, Nailsworth and Avening into the Cotswolds (a well-worn path), and on to Tetbury, I then started to mix it up a bit, using roads I've by-passed many times before. The minor road heading almost due east from Malmesbury was quiet and pretty, if a bit rough in places. Turning northwards through Minety, I quickly arrived at Ashton Keynes, and a photo-opportunity beside the Thames. It's not obvious here but in these parts the roads were swarming with cyclists:







As others have reported, there was quite a bit of early morning mist, especially up high. The above scene is at about 10am; the skies continued to get bluer and the temperature rose rapidly.

I did a loop back through Purton and on to Brinkworth, which sits on the ridge between the valleys of the Thames and Avon (the Bristol one). I worked my way steadily back to Malmesbury, this time heading through the centre. Very pretty, especially by the river, but horrendously busy. From there I took a pleasant route back to the Cotswold ridge via Westonbirt, eventually dropping down to Wotton-under-Edge, and a complete change of scene.

The options back up to Gloucester are pretty familiar, but I still managed to find one stretch I didn't know. My planned route had an option to extend northwards with another loop if I felt like it, the intention being to hit my next available "new" number, 131 miles. I would've had it spot on, but heading past Ashleworth on the minor road to Tirley I was confronted by this:






Yes, there were warnings, but as usual I ignored them. You can't win them all. There was plenty of evidence that the level has recently been much higher, but I can't see the road being open anytime soon.

That made a mess of my carefully drawn route outline. A quick replan, and I went back towards Gloucester and around the Sandhurst road. It started to look as though I'd be over distance, so I went another time round the triangular loop near Sandhurst village, which pushed me just over 134 miles, another number needed for the collection.

Another milestone reached today: in my attempt to ride 365 lifetime centuries (a year's worth), the target is now under 50.


----------



## iancity (14 Apr 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> I only worked that out today. On an android phone in Strava there is an icon at the top right of the 'your ride' screen, looks a bit like <
> Click on that, this gives you the option to 'share'. Upload to photos didn't work, but upload to drive did, from where I could download it to my photos then upload it to cycle chat.
> 
> Thanks for asking as having typed this I'll be able to search for this post next week, by which time I would have completely forgotten how it's done.



Upload to drive doesnt work for me but much further forward than I was, at least I now know where the picture comes from ...thanks :-)


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2018)

Really wanted to get out for a ride this morning with the weather (finally) being warm & sunny, but the need to do some garden tidying had to take preference so, having filed the green waste bin with fuschia cuttings, weeds and cropped lavendar bushes, it wasn't until 2pm that I managed to get out. 

The initial plan was for a ride out to the far side Ipswich and back via the local Lidl (bacon rolls for tea!) for a metric 50 and, as there was no hurry, I used the Cube for the first time in over a month. As usual out viia Levington & Nacton into Ipswich and out to Sproughton using a cut through under the A14 before heading out to Bramford




and along Paper Mill Lane into Claydon, off road on a restricted byway to Akenham, across to Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew, another off road section to Martlesham and then down into Foxhall




Then along to Bucklesham, Kirton and Falkenham




Followed by another couple of off road sections (Candlet Path & Hyems Lane linked by Gulphur Road) into Felixstowe and then along the seafront before cutting inland to Lidl where I finally stopped to get the bacon & rolls with the last section skirting the docks & back home up Blofield Track giving me a final total for the afternoon of 50 miles instead of the 50km initially planed. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1508574994


----------



## gavgav (15 Apr 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> That's great news. There was a threat a while ago that it was going to be closed. Lot's like me complained. Seems it worked


Yes indeed, we did as well and common sense seems to have prevailed. There are even plans now to put in a path and cycleway, linking the promenade to the bridge, so that you don’t have to climb up that nasty piece of narrow windy road to get to the bridge as current.


----------



## gavgav (15 Apr 2018)

Donger said:


> And here's another Brummie (a big one at that) who's about to join them. Nice write-up and pictures @gavgav . I'm going to be spending a week near Harlech soon, and you've given me plenty of ideas and inspiration for that trip.


Excellent, have fun. Plenty of good rides to be had round there and plenty of hills as well! The main road between Harlech and Barmouth isn’t much fun, but you can avoid some of it by climbing into the hills.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Yes indeed, we did as well and common sense seems to have prevailed. There are even plans now to put in a path and cycleway, linking the promenade to the bridge, so that you don’t have to climb up that nasty piece of narrow windy road to get to the bridge as current.



I hope they do. That nasty first part is what puts me off doing the trail to be honest.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Apr 2018)

Two rides yesterday on the Raleigh which has been out for the first time this year. Also my first rides of the year in short sleeves.

*The first ride* I used as a shakedown as the bike hasn't been out since being serviced and having an upgrade to 27 speed. The route was Lyth Hill, Condover, Attingham Park, Upton Magna, Uffington, a convoluted tour round Shrewsbury and home.

My route took advantage of the wind direction (although it was pretty light) and having a more lively bike than I've been used to lately I got along very nicely from Condover. I caught and overtook a couple of riders on lightweight machines up the sharp little climb near Allfield and easily got up to 32 on a similar short sharp descent at Cronkhill.

Attingham Park was fairly busy and I got held up following a driver who slowed to a crawl for all the cattle grids. I got on fairly well to Upton Magna and on the climb to Downton this bike made it feel so easy.

Since the bike had started off clean I didn't want to drag it through the mud on the old canal path so just used the first tarmac section then turned off and joined Sundorne Road where the traffic was queueing for quite a long way and I felt a little smug at being able to filter past.

I headed along the riverside next and found a large group of canoeists engaged in portaging their vessels around the weir, then to extend the ride a bit I headed up St. Mary's Water Lane and around the town centre to the Welsh Bridge before riding through The Quarry (very busy with people out strolling through the park). Quest 88 were doing a demonstration day so there were a few recumbents being tried out on Victoria Avenue.

Finally I left town via the English Bridge and headed home. 23.3 miles at 14mph average despite lots of riding at slow speed around the town centre. 32.3 mph maximum.

Having had a stop for lunch I headed for my *second ride*. I wanted to try out my new ridiculously low climbing gear so a trip to Chuch Stretton was the obvious choice. I took the direct way to Condover, along the main road then headed for Ryton, Longnor, along the old roman road to All Stretton, Church Stretton and up the Burway.

The wind had picked up since the morning and I was riding directly into it so progress wasn't as swift as earlier. The ride out was pretty uneventful and I was soon winding my way up the Burway to the cattle grid where the gradient really ramps up. I had a pause for a drink then tackled the grid and dropped into my new low gear. I'm very happy with this. I was able to stay seated and just winch my way up this climb (over 900 feet in around a couple of miles) without any trouble. After that, the remaining climbing to the summit felt pretty easy.

I'd brought a fleece expecting it to be colder on the top of the Long Mynd but didn't feel the need for it in the end. The ride back was across Wild Moor to Robin Hood's Butts, down through High Park, then I took a right towards Plush Hill (some might know it as Jinlye) and down Castle Hill to All Stretton.

I had the wind behind me for the return journey and it made quite a difference to my speed. I was up over 20mph for long stretches. I did have a bit of a moment when my enthusiasm got the better of me and I barrelled into a corner a bit quick only to find my way barred by a couple of vehicles. Fortunately the canti brakes on the Raleigh are very good.

I took the longer way home, via Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop, then stuck with the main road after Condover to make the most of that tailwind.

33.8 miles at 13 mph average making it 57.1 miles for the day.





First ride. The Raleigh has a few shiny new bits. It didn't stay this clean for long.





Shifting canoes round the weir.





Busy in the centre of Shrewsbury.





Quest 88 demonstrating their bikes and trikes.





Second Ride: A pause before I tackle the Burway, which annoyingly looks practically flat in this photo.





View from the summit of the Burway climb. Not the summit of the Long Mynd though (Pole Bank) which we can see ahead.





Not as clear at Pole Bank as last time I was here. I'm about to take this path to Shooting Box and Wild Moor.





The view from Plush Hill from where I'm about to start my descent to All Stretton.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Apr 2018)

A Naburn Loop this morning with friends Martin & Gaynor with a coffee and toasted tea cake stop at D’Oylys tea room at Bolton Percy. Nearly 27 miles in total, lovely ride out.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Apr 2018)

This time yesterday I'd ridden in shorts and short sleeves.
This time last year the bridleways were dry and bone hard.

I've not ridden my mountain bike round here for a good few weeks due to the clay soil and rain. So after 3 days of dry it was time to assess the situation.

They're still soaked.

Right, that's the end of the science bit. 

From the bottom of the village I joined the bridleway and instantly slipped and slid all over, the bike was an increasing shade of sludge. I elected to not go down the edge of Hardwick wood, I'd still be there now if I had of!
I took the road from Caldecote Highfields all the way to the Eversdens, at the Hoops I made my way up to the Wimpole ridge. Nearing the top an attractive lady said 'cor, you're fit', I shall treasure that remark for ever, even though it's inaccurate!
Along the ridge, skylark, greenfinch and yellowhammer. At the turn to go down it looked like.....





At the bottom I stopped to admire 




Back through the village and a turn at the Mares Way bridleway, up I went




The puddle on the left was deep....!
Through the woods with the sheep in and out for the rest of the hill. Farmer Palmer has been playing with Roundup




Along the ridge and the blossom seduced me




Back down the hill, though I had to take it easy as a gaggle of ramblers were coming up.

Home via the roads. Nearly 18 mucky miles. Pressure washer time!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1509660189


----------



## Donger (15 Apr 2018)

Bit of a dodgy knee today. Wondered whether it was wise to go out on the club ride, what with our Isle of Wight trip next week and all that. Went anyway. Fortunately one of the others was nursing an injury too, so we switched routes and did a gentle, flat run out beyond Slimbridge and back instead of a hilly trek into the Forest of Dean. Another great coffee and cake stop at the Black Shed at Slimbridge, where we met up with our Intermediates. 36.6 more miles on my total, and no obvious ill effects on the knee. Fingers crossed I'll be OK for our adventure next week.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## jayonabike (15 Apr 2018)

Very early ride today, I was out the door at 5.30 am just as it was starting to get light. Once I was out of town I didn’t see a car for 10 miles. 
There’s something special about being the only soul around and cycling through deserted villages, having the road to yourself as the sun comes up and the morning mist rolls off the fields. 
70 miles on the Dolan single speed and back home by 10 o clock.


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2018)

Had a couple of good rides this weekend but only remembered the camera for one ! Rode over to the East Lancs Railway at Bury to catch the Class 40 Diesel birthday celebrations today and was greeted by four of the beasts and a steam thing  35 miles in the recently returned wind to geek out on old trains


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Apr 2018)

With a couple of hours to fill, time for another ride.

Noticeably cooler than yesterday, but still dry, so I had half a mind for a 25 mile loop with a couple of hills included.
As is seemingly inevitable this involved Coal Road first of all, then Skeltons Lane and the long descent down Sandhills into Thorner.
Through the village and up Church Hill to warm the legs up properly, before the gentle drop to Bramham Park and the steep hill down into Wothersome dip that's followed almost immediately by the steep climb out of Wothersome dip...
Once crested though, it's a mile or so of gentle down hill to Bramham, with a steeper drop into the village. The only way out of Bramham, like most of the villages around here, is up so it was the _Col de Town Hill_, where I was _easily_ set for a PB  until I got nearly to the top to find the narrow road blocked by an Ocado van making a delivery. Curse the middle classes and their online shopping. He moved as soon as he could, but the damage was done... 
Anyway, from there it was over the Windmill and the fast descent towards Clifford and then on to Boston Spa, passing two decent sized group rides on the way. out onto a near deserted Main Street, then down and over the river to Thorp Arch adding the dogleg round Church Causeway and Dowkell Lane on, before heading for Wetherby.
As I turned onto Walton Road, I realised that I'd only been passed by 3 cars all the way from the descent into Thorner - nearly 10 miles and surely some sort of record. That said, Walton Road soon set about getting that average back up and while it was busier, it was still far from busy.
Through Wetherby which was also very quiet and out on the Linton Road heading for well, Linton.
Or "lumpy Linton" as I've now christened it as it never fails to keep you honest with the number of ups and downs in one village.
Down over the bridge and into Collingham, eventually crossing the A58 and tackling the Col de Jewitt Lane for a second time this weekend.
Not only did I manage to avoid the granny ring today, but I actually set a PB up here, which surprises no-one as much as it did me as it didn't feel particularly fast.
Onto Compton Lane to East Rigton and at the last second decided to double back along Bramham Lane as I had a bit of time in hand.
I've mentioned mud on these lanes before and while a couple of dry days has helped the situation there is still plenty of it.










Trust me, it was worse than it looks, what looks like tarmac showing through is actually a layer of dried mud - lots of loose gravelly stones too.
Anyway, up onto Holme Farm Lane and then the familiar ridgetop run back to Thorner on Milner Lane.
Through the village and as I'm a glutton for punishment I decided to climb back up Sandhills (aka Van Zyl Hill). To be honest it's definitely not as bad as it used to be, but I've still got some work to do.
From there it's Skeltons Lane, a quick blat along Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*25.9 miles* (41.68km) in *1h 55m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *1,325ft* climbed.

All good and while no mountains were climbed there was enough ascending there to give the legs a workout.
Quite a lot of cyclists out, outnumbering motorists for a good bit of the ride which makes a nice change.
That ride takes me over 600 miles for the year, which is a bit behind target but I'll live with that given the weather so far. With a mini-heatwave due this week, maybe it's time to fettle the best bike ready for an appearance...

And to end, the map:


----------



## Jon George (15 Apr 2018)

Out at noon for a pootle north of Ipswich and, on an impulse decided to visit Boulge Church where Edward Fitzgerald is buried. A lovely place, but I couldn't find his grave, so a return visit will happen. (I've subsequently checked whereabouts it is - should have gone to Spec Savers.) Another point for the 50k challenge and I appear to have solved my fueling problems. (It appears it would help to read the instructions on the high-energy mix container. Again - should have gone to Spec Savers. )

This leading away from the church.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2018)

Our lass was taking the eldest back to uni today, so decided to get up and get out and bag some explorer squares.

Out of the door just after 6am. 20 miles pretty much due south to Yelvertoft for the first square. Turned out the "road" was a very muddy track, the nice clean white bike wasn't nice and clean after that.

A loop around Crick to get a couple of more squares.

Eventually hit the A5 near the M1, was great riding around the huge roads and warehouses with no traffic about, wouldn't want to do it during a weekday.

Through Rugby and up to Newbold on Avon and the first stumbling block, turned onto a road to nip into a square and hit a ford in flood, depth post said 9ft, so I wisely turned around. Quick look at the map and I saw that I probably could get the square with a 3 mile diversion - wouldn't know until I got back home and uploaded the file but went for it anyway 

Into Coventry and a right convoluted route to get all the city squares. At this point the sky went very dark, looked like it was going to chuck it down. Luckily it held off

More zig zagging across country saw me hit Astley book farm at 90 miles, I had planned to stop but decided to carry on and try and beat the rain which was threatening again.

At 100 miles I was feeling it, probably should have stopped at the cafe but too late, flap jack and a Wispa down my neck and I carried on.

Ended up bagging 65 squares including the ford in flood square and beat the rain 

115 miles in total

https://www.strava.com/activities/1510090522


----------



## C R (15 Apr 2018)

Nice weather yesterday, but had things to do, so no ride. Today the weather was back to its usual self. I decided I would try a quick loop round and set off towards Kempsey without a defined plan, but two minutes into the ride the left hand crank felt loose, I had obviously not tightened it properly after fixing the bb yesterday. Back home to fix it and set off again.

As I got on the way a few drops started falling, luckily it didn't start raining, but it kept looking rather grey.

Turned left before Kempsey, up through Green Street and Hatfield Bank towards Pirton and then Wadborough. When going through the level crossing the signal for an oncoming train went off, and really startled me. The time between the signal sounding and the train coming is actually quite short, probably no more than 15s after the barrier is down. 

I had planned to turn right towards Stoulton, but was on autopilot and missed the turn carrying straight to Littleworth over another level crossing. 

Someone in a van nearly came out in front of me out of one of the houses by Norton church, luckily stopped in time, but probably only missed me by about a foot.

In all 12.5 miles, 350 feet climb at an average of 14.5mph, which is my best so far. I am now able to keep my cadence in the high eighties without much trouble, and my shifting points are also getting better, which shows on my improved average speed.

This ride has taken the April total to 82 miles, which compensates for the low mileages in February and March.


----------



## colly (15 Apr 2018)

Up and out for around 7am. before the festivities begin. Cool morning but dry at least.
I went north up Wetherby Road taking in Wellington Hill which at less than a mile from home is a bit of a shock to the system first thing.
Through Red Hall, Scarcroft and into Bardsey. I turned right up Rigton Bank.

I think I upset a lady cyclist who I had been catching all the way from Scarcroft as I turned right, she was stopped at the red light and seeing as I had been through these lights countless times I knew they were about to change. I said hello and edged over the line making to turn right.
'The lights are still red you know' She replied. High dudgeon or what ? To be fair they were still just red but with no traffic coming from any direction I felt it safe to anticipate the change. 
I didn't quite catch what she said so I half halted and looked back.
'I'm sorry ?' I said
'The lights are.........' The lights were now green. I swear I heard a 'tut' 

Anyway it was on and up. Rigton Bank is short but sharp and I was puffing by the time I got to the top. Compton Lane to the top of Jewitt Lane, I made for Bramham then shadowed the A1 and turned for Taddy.
A left in Tadcaster past John Smith's brewery and on into Boston Spa. Into Collingham and pick up the A58 back into north Leeds.

30 miles and 1700 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/22136122


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Apr 2018)

Yesterday was an in and out commute and first ride of the year on the Helium

To work;

https://www.strava.com/activities/1507069812

And home (carrying a very full rucksack)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1508556133

Helium against an old wall in Ely






And a small pic of a full (and heavy) Alpkit Gourdon 20 litre rucksack(pleased with a 30kph average carrying that!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> .Once crested though, it's a mile or so of gentle down hill to Bramham, with a steeper drop into the village. The only way out of Bramham, like most of the villages around here, is up so it was the _Col de Town Hill_, where I was _easily_ set for a PB  until I got nearly to the top to find the narrow road blocked by an Ocado van making a delivery. Curse the middle classes and their online shopping.



I was in Bramham. on Wednesday with the daughter
I'd offered to take her for a drive out, & food, to alleviate sitting in the house, for at least one day of College 12/-term

So, I took her up the old '_GNR_' route, from FerryBridge, so I could photograph a few for my _'GNR_' albums on FaceBook, even to the point of showing her the actual physical remains of the original Bramham Crossroads
I lead an exciting life

We terminated at Bramham, & headed back through Aberford, & over at HookMoor, then down the (Roman) Ridge Road, to Castleford
Newton Lane (to Fairburn) still, surprisingly, being closed due to floodwater!


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214346996101045&set=a.10213582673593460.1073741881.1601508436&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214347007261324&set=a.10213582673593460.1073741881.1601508436&type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/richard.a....0214336261072676.1073741886.1601508436&type=3


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214346794336001&set=a.10214336261072676.1073741886.1601508436&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214346792935966&set=a.10214336261072676.1073741886.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Apr 2018)

13 miles today with @steven1988 and Matt plus kids. Nine of us in total. Great ride on a new route. 13 miles is now the furthest my kids have ever ridden. And they did it with no complaint, happy to be riding along with other kids, loving every second. Pleased as punch. 

Thanks Steven for the invite!


----------



## steven1988 (15 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> 13 miles today with @steven1988 and Matt plus kids. Nine of us in total. Great ride on a new route. 13 miles is now the furthest my kids have ever ridden. And they did it with no complaint, happy to be riding along with other kids, loving every second. Pleased as punch.
> 
> Thanks Steven for the invite!



Anytime your kids were superstars today and I managed to lift that saddle


----------



## theloafer (15 Apr 2018)

yesterday was a short trip into darlo tp pick up my new cycling glasses and then called in to see a club mate .and back home 19 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1508349414

todays little jaunt was an other hill test and off road , for the love of my life and her e- bike parked at Northallerton (had to pick up some fat rascals) then out by foxton lane which then ends after a FORD turns into a cycle track (muddy lane) ...here I thought I would get a ear full..but no ... then through East Harlsey - East Rounton then Swainby where there is a great cycle café(new to me) The rusty bike coffee was has and snacks ready for the first hill test up over past Cod beck Reservoir to Osmotherley.
then on to the climb upon to the moors past Chequers and on to Hawnby where we turned right and climbed up the unpaved road over to cross the Cleveland way to drop into Kepwick -under the A19 through Borrowby when the rain started ....and back to the van
43 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1510738535

































wind blew her over after getting threw the gate


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2018)

16 flatish muddy MTB miles yesterday then went out round Hayfield with 9 others today. Epic ride of 17 miles but 3000 feet of climbing. All the trails are soaked.


----------



## TigerT (15 Apr 2018)

Two rides this weekend to report.

The first was on Saturday evening. A friend wanted to go for a ride and gave me a call. Any excuse to go out. He didn't have a bike so I lent him one of mine (a bike I inherited when my main ride buddy passed away last year - I'm not so extravagant as to buy 2 Roubaixs!) and we did my usual Sunday ride over to Baden. It was a perfect evening for riding and we enjoyed a coffee in Baden before riding home in the dark. I love riding in the dark - it's so quiet and the cycle paths are empty. Nice to see the spare bike getting some use, can't bring myself to sell it for sentimental reasons.




Posing with the 'Twins' at Baden station.

Ride 2 was my planned ride for the weekend. Well I say planned, because I had no idea where I'd end up! I set out to go for a coffee by the Pfäffikersee. One of my favourite places to cycle to, it's a lovely spot by the lake. I took then difficult (for me) route with the steeper hills and managed them all. As soon as I sat down for Coffee I realised how tired my legs were from the night before. So I waited a while, had a banana and admired the view for a while. I then decided to head home. I headed down passed Greifensee and needed a comfort break so headed down to the ferry dock as it was just a small diversion. At this point it was starting to get warmer, so despite my legs complaining, I decided to head to Rapperswill for lunch. That really did finish my legs off. Lunch was enjoyed and stubbornness kicked in. I really should have given in and got the train home...... but I hate giving up and with my much improved fitness this year, I had to at least attempt the ride home. So heading across the bridge to the west side of the lake, I followed my normal route back. I was dreading the climb from Zürich centre up to my home, but it went surprisingly well. I put the bike away tired but happy another 110kms ridden. First ride out in shorts and short sleeves. Nice red tan lines to prove it!



Tired legs at the first coffee stop - Little did they know what was expected of them.



The view out over the Pfäffikersee


Escape from the Dinosaur - Passed the dinosaur museum at Aathal


The view from the highest point of the ride looking down towards Rapperswil


....and the map.


----------



## Datum2 (15 Apr 2018)

Today's ride was a steady circular loop around Bury St Edmunds taking in Suffolk from both sides of the A14. The start point was Newmarket . The weather was just poor again. The sun shone for 15 minutes at the most. Most folks will know that above the A14 in this region runs into Breckland with flat areas, outdoor pigs and root crop land. South of the A14 the countryside is more of the rolling nature with a wealth of fine houses, pretty villages, large greens and ponds in front of every large farm house or so it seemed.
The highpoint was finding the Maglia Rosso cycle cafe at Hawstead Green. You should all pass that way if you get a chance.
Our ride was soon tempered by my friend crashing big time on a down hill run. Too fast, slipped on something or not paying full attention. Job to say but good looks face rather pumelled, big road rash on his thigh, damaged thumb.
Wrecked bike. Taking stock, the cycle helmet badly whacked but probably saved a big trauma. Lots of blood and shook up.
The kindness of passing motorists was gladdening to see, all asked could they assist and we took advantage of one couples offer to repatriate us with our transport at Newmarket.
A truncated ride of 45 miles but certainly worth another visit based around the Maglia Rosso cycle cafe
One other consideration is how much and what first aid bits to carry.
I'd got some Savlon but where that gets used probably not wanted on facial wounds




Edit - suggested Newmarket was in CAMBS but definitely in Suffolk.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Apr 2018)

@Datum2 youre right, Maglia Rosso is a nice place. Might have to go that way on the tandem next weekend.

I hope your mate is okay, and mends quickly.


----------



## i hate hills (15 Apr 2018)

Up the distance a bit . 27 miles on the mtb . Probs a bit too much for me at this time. Glad i did it though . The route was Brechin to Forfar and a town loop thrown in too. Tail wind though then the mother of all head winds coming back. Bloody knackered now . Good night all.


----------



## Datum2 (15 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I hope your mate is okay, and mends quickly.


Thank you, apparently torn ligament in thumb and lots of skin cleaning. Worst bit he says is removing the grit from the flesh wounds


----------



## the_craig (15 Apr 2018)

Mrs The_craig got away from work a bit sharp this afternoon so decided on a wee out and back. The roads were quiet due to everyone being caught up with a certain football match. Suited me just fine. 






https://www.strava.com/activities/1510722776/

As an aside, on my past couple rides, I have felt a lot faster. I recently changed tyres from Conti Gatorskins to Conti GP4000s ii tyres on and I’m running them at a lower pressure. I maybe expected a small improvement but I didn’t expect so much. Either that or it’s all in my head.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2018)

Just a short, late afternoon 11 miles, roughly 50/50 on and off road, on the Voodoo 29er to take this week's total over 200 miles. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1510820439


----------



## Jon George (16 Apr 2018)

Datum2 said:


> The start point was in Newmarket which is just in CAMBS.


No, its not - its in Suffolk.

By the way, I hope your friend gets well soon.


----------



## Datum2 (16 Apr 2018)

Jon George said:


> No, its not - its in Suffolk


 I stand corrected and will edit my post, thanks

My friend is feeling very sore but lucky no greater damage was done.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2018)

I hope your friend recovers quickly @Datum2. Sounds like a nasty off.


My own ride today was fortunately very tame by comparison. I set out aiming for a 30 mile loop before lunch taking in Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Upton Magna, Uffington, Shrewsbury and home.

It was colder and windier than I was expexcting which made for hard going for the first few miles to Longnor. I set off with the knockabout bike shiny and clean, which didn't last very long on the lanes, particularly when I pulled over to let a tractor past and found that what looked like the edge of the tarmac was actually a five inch deep hole filled to the brim with sloppy mud. Pah.

Reaching Longnor I had a long stretch with the wind behind me to look forward to and it didn't disappoint, allowing me to cruise along at 18 to 20 mph with ease. I encountered a lorry driver who had missed his turning at Acton Burnell and was having to turn round, then a school outing in three cars who were very lost near Cressage (I think they were looking for Viroconium - sat nav error).

After Walcot there was a strong cross wind which slowed things down again and made me change my original route plan as I'd have been finishing with about 8 miles into the wind. I therefore took a right at Upton Magna and headed for Shrewsbury. Once again I avoided the muddy section of the canal path by using Sundorne Road but oddly it was less pleasant with fewer cars about today as people felt more of a need to squeeze past.

After a trip along the river paths I left town via the English Bridge and finally had to face that headwind for the last push to home.

34.6 miles at 13.5 mph average which is better than I expected. Lots of people on bikes today - most looking like they were on utility rides.

No photos again.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Apr 2018)

I felt a bit tired today but I launched myself forth for a ride around some super lanes. I was aiming at the wild daffs down at Ketford so I went straight out to Redmarley to approach Ryton and Ketford from that angle. The wind was a bit of a hindrance out over the common so it was just a case of plugging away. The wild daffs on the climb at Redmarley were finished but once I was passed Ryton the banks and woods came alive with yellow. The spectacular field of daffs by the River Leadon were stunning but the best was the field after the climb away from the valley. Just amazing.

I continued on to High Leadon to climb onto Woolridge. The floods in the Severn valley were still apparent and as I headed for the Hams I hoped the lane would be free. It wasn't as I had three bits of flooding to ride through none of which were particularly difficult. That road will be clear in the next day or so. Three swallows flitting about are a great sign that Spring has arrived. Well I'm not counting my chickens just yet. The ride back had the benefit of wind assistance but the tiredness I had started with began to make itself known again. Those last up ramps felt tough and my pace dropped noticeably. Nevertheless it was a lovely ride out today for sure. 47 smiles


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Apr 2018)

It’s great to see the weather improving so riding in shorts for only the second time this year.
My morning ride was my usual 6.6 mile commute but I extended my home commute to 28 miles.
Great day for cycling!


----------



## Jon George (17 Apr 2018)

My ride today did not happen. Nor will it for any day during the next week. 
(I have a planned blood test that requires no cycling for a week beforehand. There is also another Cease and Desist Notice, but I won't go into that ... )


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

Jon George said:


> My ride today did not happen. Nor will it for any day during the next week.
> (I have a planned blood test that requires no cycling for a week beforehand. There is also another Cease and Desist Notice, but I won't go into that ... )





My planned ride didn't go ahead either, if it's any consolation. In my case, little me on my shrunk-in-a-boil-wash bike was in serious danger of being picked up by the wind and blown across the road, straight into the path of oncoming traffic. 

Had an afternoon of fettling instead.


----------



## Jon George (17 Apr 2018)

^ A like for the fettle.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2018)

Datum2 said:


> Today's ride was a steady circular loop around Bury St Edmunds taking in Suffolk from both sides of the A14. The start point was Newmarket . The weather was just poor again. The sun shone for 15 minutes at the most. Most folks will know that above the A14 in this region runs into Breckland with flat areas, outdoor pigs and root crop land. South of the A14 the countryside is more of the rolling nature with a wealth of fine houses, pretty villages, large greens and ponds in front of every large farm house or so it seemed.
> The highpoint was finding the Maglia Rosso cycle cafe at Hawstead Green. You should all pass that way if you get a chance.
> Our ride was soon tempered by my friend crashing big time on a down hill run. Too fast, slipped on something or not paying full attention. Job to say but good looks face rather pumelled, big road rash on his thigh, damaged thumb.
> Wrecked bike. Taking stock, the cycle helmet badly whacked but probably saved a big trauma. Lots of blood and shook up.
> ...


A 'like' for the ride, but hope your mate mends well! Nice to be offered some help fro the passers' by as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2018)

Late, as usual, in posting Sunday's ride..

Up early, for me, at about 06:30, prepped up and ready for the off at 07:15.
I had a route planned out in my mind, but was happy to find a few new roads to ride after Blisworth, and 'discovered' Tiffield, Bradden and Abthorpe before passing Bucknell Woods on my way to more familiar lanes to, and through, Silverstone.
I could hear some racing going on in the distance, but just made do with listening to the roar rather than ride to the Racetrack as it was a bit further south than I wanted to go.







Back homeward via Whittlebury, then Stoke Bruerne and some of my usual roads past Salcey Forest and Quinton.






As I didn't fancy a dry run, I called in to one of my favourite stops, Scotch Farm cafe, for a cuppa and a Cream Tea.






My attempt to solve the Cornwall/Devon argument.... 






Back home on 55 miles in almost warmish weather, ready for a beer and Sunday Dinner 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1509717707


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

Jon George said:


> ^ A like for the fettle.



Thanks 

I'm teaching myself how to fettle. I haven't had any leftover bits on reassembly... yet.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2018)

I've been on a first aid refresher for 2 days so I needed some fresh air this evening. Almost immediately my legs felt spanked from last nights spin and circuit training, they were both harder than usual.

Across the fields at the bottom of the village, amazingly they are drying and cracking already, that's clay for you. The ruts, foot and hoof prints are blooming horrible!

I wasn't going to go along the edge of the wood, but guess what...... I did. By heck, it was sticky. In 2 places I actually stopped moving, but managed to get weight on the back wheel to get some traction.

There were Oxlip, primrose, wood anemone and bluebell showing 
















The third pic could be an Oxlip/primrose hybrid.

Down through Caldecote and on to the bridleway to the Red House. It wasn't too bad in here mud wise, and it was sheltered from the bloody stiff wind.
Over the A1198 and on the other side it was like a quagmire. They've been doing the ditching either side of the track, so as well as the wheel ruts there were piles of shyte everywhere. Beautiful.
Along the edge of Hayley Wood, stopping for pictures. It was lovely 
















There was a lovely scent in the air.
The local badgers have been really busy, tonnes of fresh digging.
Around the far edge of the wood and a sight stopped me dead. You can't beat a patch of violets. They smelled good too




Around the back of the maggot farm, just about to join the road and that familiar rear wheel squishy feeling appears. Excellent.

Tyre off in 2 seconds, then the tyre expands to twice the size of the rim and promptly falls off. New tube out, tyre back on rim nearly.... it must have shrunk as the last 6" are a bastardo to get back on. Pump, pump, pump- nowt! Take it off, put it back on.... bingo! Pump x3,4,5 and the tyre is coming off the rim! Let the air out and start again. Once I was ready to roll I decided to get home via the road. The same thing has happened in exactly the same place before. I will own up to a middling Tourette's attack.

The dead tree looked nice in the evening sky




At the A1198 crossroads in Longstowe there had been a bump with 2 cars, the cops were in attendance.

Almost 18 miles once home. I'd wanted to go further but my legs were knackered and I'd wanted to return off road but my humour was depleted!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1514463222


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

Ooooo, those flowers are pretty @Dave 123


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, those flowers are pretty @Dave 123



Sometimes I think the countryside round here is a bit dull, but Hayley Wood at this time of year is great.


----------



## derrick (17 Apr 2018)

Two rides today, one with Dom, the second one was with my other half and a mate, 25 miles each ride, both pretty windy.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1513928306
https://www.strava.com/activities/1514471908


----------



## BSOh (17 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Almost immediately my legs felt spanked from last nights spin and circuit training, they were both harder than usual



Both in one day? You're a madman. I'm tired just reading that

Edit to add: lovely pics btw


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2018)

BSOh said:


> Both in one day? You're a madman. I'm tired just reading that



One after the other. Then I rode 5 miles home (not quickly)


----------



## SteveF (18 Apr 2018)

My ride today .Didn't start well ...


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Apr 2018)

SteveF said:


> My ride today .Didn't start well ...
> 
> View attachment 404838


Ah.....


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Apr 2018)

When I’m riding solo I often drift off into my own little world and if I glance at the speedo I’m regularly riding at 13-15mph, I must be a natural pootler!
Anyway on this mornings 6.6 mile commute I thought I’d focus and try a bit harder and attempt to crack an average speed of 18 mph.
After a lot of sweat and pain I managed an average of 17.9!
Temporary traffic lights and a large back pack is my excuse but I’ll try harder next time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2018)

I'd planned on a hilly ride today but the weather didn't look at all promising this morning in spite of what the forecast said. I decided to take a risk though and go for it.

The route this time is a favourite of mine: Lyth Hill, Exfords Green, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Snailbeach, The Bog, The Bridges, Wentnor, Asterton, Pole Bank (The Long Mynd), Church Stretton, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back.

Having taken the chance on the weather I almost changed my mind on Lyth Hill when I could see low cloud and what looked like rain over the Church Stretton area. It did look lighter towards Pontesbury though so I carried on in the hope that things would improve.

It was an uneventful ride through Pontesbury and Minsterley, which was good, then I started the climbing to Snailbeach where the strong wind I'd been riding against made it quite an effort. Up 'til here I'd had alternative routes I could do if the weather had taken a turn for the worse. Now that I had to commit, things looked more promising with the cloud looking a lot less threatening than earlier so I continued steadily up the valley.

Near Tankerville I passed a group of riders stopped at the side of the road (looked like taking a breather) then shortly after the road levels out on the way to The Bog. Up ahead the clouds were looking threatening again. Not only darker but I could see that I'd be climbing up into fog after the visitor centre.

The fog was as bad as it looked and I'd only got rear lights with me as I'd not expected it. Those went on along with an orange waistcoat that I hoped would stand out enough.

The group of cyclists from earlier overtook while I was having a snack at the summit of the Stiperstones climb. I caught them on the way down the other side as they were taking it a lot slower than me in the conditions. I chatted to them a little and they were just out having a local bimble.

Dropping down into the valley (and out of the fog) I was uncertain which way to try next. I decided to go for the longer and harder option - heading to Wentnor then tackling the climb up Asterton Bank onto the Long Mynd.

Heading along the valley, the air warmed up quite noticably and by the time I reached Asterton I was ready to shed a layer before I'd even reached the climb. A bit of a pause to adjust my state of dress and take a drink and I was ready to head onwards and upwards. I'd like to tell you that I completed the climb in one go but an electric car (BMW i3) sneaked up behind me before I'd gone very far and I needed to pull over to let them through (this road ain't big enough for the both of us). The rest was hard going but steady and it always feels amazing to have got to the top under your own power.

I could see that Pole Bank was still hiding in cloud but as I rode across the plateau it cleared away and the sun started breaking through. I hadn't put the fleece back on at the top of the climb and only did so for the descent, knowing that it usually feels colder on the way down.

I headed down the Burway into Church Stretton where it was pleasantly warm and the fleece came off again and stayed off for the rest of the trip home. I had the wind behind me all the way back which helped a lot, and enjoyed a swift return in the sunshine. Had a bit of fun on the last section to home when on a slight downhill stretch with the wind still behind me I was able to keep up with the traffic through the 30 mph limit.

41.5 miles at 11.5 mph average. Thoroughly enjoyed that.





I've only just started and the weather looks really threatening. I almost changed my mind about the whole ride.





At the Stiperstones Inn as I plod my way up today's first big climb.





This bit of road always makes me think of the Scottish Highlands for some reason. Threatening again up ahead and looks like I'm going to be climbing into the cloud.





Up in the fog. There's a good view from here usually. You can just make out that the rear mudflap is at a funny angle as it blows around in the strong wind.





At Wentnor and about to drop down the hill to the Prolley Moor.





Just taking a breather before tackling the infamous Asterton Bank.





Just had to stop to let a car by so thought a view back to Asterton might be worthwhile. I've not got very far.





Made it to the top of the steep bit. There's about another 315 feet of climbing still to go to the summit but it's a doddle by comparison.





Crossing the plateau. Still cloudy round Pole Bank at the moment.





Down in Church Stretton and it's brightening up nicely now. Such a contrast to earlier.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Apr 2018)

Still needed to get my metric century challenge ride in, so given the rather nice weather and the day off work it seemed like a good day to do it. I'm always trying to go to new places now, and since I was short on time I copied one of the Hounslow & District Wheelers rides from @Stonechat Strava feed A nice looking route out to the West, with a coffee stop at Lockeys Farm in Aborfield, adding an extra loop of Windsor Great Park to start with to get the miles up. Whoever planned the route out needs a pat on the back, what a wonderful ride. Hardly touched a main road, great scenery and cracking rolling lanes. So good that I didn't stop for any photo's.
The route back was nice, but Drift Road was tough into the headwind, it just goes on and on and on.....Kept my head down and pushed along at a nice pace though.
Passed a chap on a recumbent trike just outside Winnersh, remnded me that I should get out on the Trice a bit more now the suns out.
65 miles at a very fast for me 16.8mph average with just over 2000ft of climbing. Much as it was nice to get the RT-58 out again, it is a noticeably harsher ride than the Van Nic Yukon. Maybe I need another Ti instead.....
Looks like shorts on the commute tomorrow too


----------



## gbb (18 Apr 2018)

An hours ride in possibly 24 degrees .
Map My Ride has thrown a wobbler the last two rides and recorded only 0.3 and 0.9 miles each ride .
Didn't take long for the Skylarks to get up there singing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Church Stretton is one of my favourite Shropshire towns...


I often find myself getting misty eyed over the houses for sale in the area. Somewhere just out of town with easy access to the hills would be nice.


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2018)

15 miles after school today wearing just a short sleeve jersey and bib shorts. Great to feel the sun on your skin again and soft wind in through your helmet.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Apr 2018)

Despite feeling a tad under the weather I joined Jules H at Powick. We took to the lanes for Leigh and at Alfrick I showed Jules a new lane (for him). The weather was warming up as the sun got going on our way passed Bishop's Frome so some hats and stuff had to come off for the climb up onto Hegdon Hill, We chatted to another rider as we admired the views. Soon we were descending for The Golf Club at Bodenham. As we sat enjoying out refreshments a golf tournament was playing out before our eyes. Who won? Well we didn't find out.

Underway again we took the flat route south for Withington and the easterly tack to Yarkhill where we stopped to visit the church. What a pleasant spot in the sunshine indeed. We took the lanesy run through to Bosbury but we were both struggling now. Legs were just not working today for me and many of the relatively easy ramps seemed overly tough. Jules tyre went down quite spectacularly. Seems his tyre was so well worn the tube had poked through to be gradually worn away. I always carry a bit of old tyre as a get you home fix so that was deployed to good effect. Unfortunately we had to finish off climbing over The Wyche. Despite Jules struggling too he was first up. Crikey - that's not normal. But we stopped at the Wyche Inn for a nice pint of lovely thirst quenching beer. Then on the descent my rear tyre went down. So another stop. Sorted we parted down on the flat. It had been a very tough ride but in superb countryside and with good company too. That beer hit the spot!! 62 smiles and I was far too overdressed for the rather hot weather.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2018)

I cancelled my metcon class at the gym as the weather was far too nice.
I chose my mountain bike and trundled off to the bottom of the village, across the rutted, lumpy fields and along the edge of the woods. I did have to stop to take this picture 





And 




Up to Kingston and along the Wimpole Way. The ground was like a soggy sponge, but I was pleased not to put a foot down.
The next bit of bridleway narrows, or it did...




The flail has been down here, and caused one hell of a mess. How I didn't get a puncture I don't know!
Along the road and into the woods, a few sketchy moments here! I bumped into a couple I know out for a walk so stopped for a quick chat. Then I was naughty and went on a footpath through the woods. There was nobody about so I was ok. There had been a scrambler bike in there recently.




Back along the top side of the woods and then down to Eversden. 
Along the road and the sun is saying goodbye 




Just here I took a bridleway to Toft that I'd used once before but got torn to shreds, this time I went through a gate into a horse field toward the end, I'm not sure it was the bridleway. 
I then went through some backroads and ended up at the church of St Andrew




Back up to Hardwick with a nice sky to my left 




Once home I'm not sure if me or the bike was dirtiest





15 miles of fun and filth

https://www.strava.com/activities/1516687419


----------



## Leaway2 (18 Apr 2018)

SteveF said:


> My ride today .Didn't start well ...
> 
> View attachment 404838


Are those them studded ice tyres?


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Apr 2018)

After work the promised sun appeared to be trying to break through the overcast and it seemed warm enough to ditch the winter longs for the first time this year, though three quarter bibs and a winter long sleeved top turned out to be a mistake as it was warmer than I thought. 
Through Melrose and an altercation with a moton who ignored an oncoming car (which had right of way through a narrow section of road) then had second thoughts and reversed at speed back towards me where I was standing dismounted waiting for the oncoming car. Moton then wound down his window and demanded that I reverse back out of his way. I apologised for having 30 forward ratios but no reverse gear. He shouted some muffled obscenity and sped off, the oncoming car by now having squeezed past. 
Apart from that it was a very pleasant evening. I stopped for a photo near the top of Woodheads climb, the sun shining on the patches of snow on the distant Cheviot would have made a good photo with a decent camera but don't really show up on this pic from my phone. 






The map.


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Apr 2018)

Two words- shorts on! 

Finally, a ride where I could dress a little less! Took advantage of the afternoon sun to get out on a very enjoyable ride. I plotted the route at lunchtime and the aim was simple- just do it. Don’t worry about speed, time etc just getting round the loop in one piece. 

Pistern Hill was the target climb for me today, a mile-and-a-bit long climb around 11% (full segment!) with a double bend towards the top. After about 10 miles in I hit it. Stayed in the middle chainring and also remained seated all the way up and from analysing the strava stats afterwards I shed 3:30 off my previous time!! 

From there it was 20 miles or so of rolling roads into quite the breeze which, for the most part, was against me. Stopped only for two minutes to have a drink and rest the legs so no ride photos taken. 

All in all it was 33.5 miles in 2 hours dead. 

Apologies for any offence caused by the shorts pic, as mentioned in strava- viewer discretion advised!!


----------



## Old jon (18 Apr 2018)

Pedalling along this afternoon I realised that last September was what could be called my last normal riding month. No riding in October, very little in November and the same all the way to April. I blame the weather for most of this, and the lack of a bike here until six days ago. Anyway, my legs were complaining to me, and I only rode twelve flat miles!

For all that this place is surrounded by hills ( and some seashore ) I have not ridden up so many. I will correct that. I have not ridden to the crest of any hill here yet. Not surprising, today’s ride was the similar to the previous two, down the hill from home and around Beira Mar to a point a little further than those rides. There are bits of up and down, gentle for the most part ‘cos we are at the seaside after all. One piece of road, a flyover, really does need wings although it is rideable without them, thankfully. And that final climb to home? A couple of yards further on each attempt so another few dozen tries might just do it. It is a lot of fun trying though, as long as I can laugh at me . . .

And a picture or some . . .


----------



## colly (18 Apr 2018)

Old jon said:


> Pedalling along this afternoon I realised that last September was what could be called my last normal riding month. No riding in October, very little in November and the same all the way to April. I blame the weather for most of this, and the lack of a bike here until six days ago. Anyway, my legs were complaining to me, and I only rode twelve flat miles!
> 
> For all that this place is surrounded by hills ( and some seashore ) I have not ridden up so many. I will correct that. I have not ridden to the crest of any hill here yet. Not surprising, today’s ride was the similar to the previous two, down the hill from home and around Beira Mar to a point a little further than those rides. There are bits of up and down, gentle for the most part ‘cos we are at the seaside after all. One piece of road, a flyover, really does need wings although it is rideable without them, thankfully. And that final climb to home? A couple of yards further on each attempt so another few dozen tries might just do it. It is a lot of fun trying though, as long as I can laugh at me . . .
> 
> ...


Last I remember you were buzzing about Holbeck..................bit of a change of scenery for you.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Apr 2018)

Back in north Norfolk for a few days, I skived off work a bit early. A pot of tea and cake in the sunshine at the lovely Creake Abbey cafe and then off to Burnham Thorpe.

A fairly rare bird, a pied flycatcher had been there for a day or so but I had no luck seeing it today.

Still, the much longed for 70 degree warmth and sunshine more than made up for it.





On the Holkham estate, the 'Triumphal' arch. You can hire it for the weekend apparently.

Headed back past Quarles, a spot battling fiercely with Quiddenham to be Norfolk's most famous place begining with a Q. You can also freewheel for over a mile down the hill from here. Not often you can do that hereabouts!


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

I suppose I can still call it today's ride as I haven't gone to bed yet. 

Nothing special, just the ten-ish mile round trip commute (first of the year!) to and from Ely station. Horrible little headwind on the way out, but still made it to the station in regulation time. Almost missed my train due to 10 minutes spent fannying around looking for someplace to lock the bike; all the racks were full to bursting (unlike during the winter) and the set of racks outside the cafe have gone, to be replaced by tables and chairs...

Another lady on a Dutch bike was having the same problem. We ended up locking our bikes to the pillars supporting the roof over the racks. Had to squeeze the bike into a tiny space and then pretzel myself to get the locks on.

Was almost midnight when I set off back home. Irritatingly the wind had switched round from the morning, so I was riding into a headwind again. Didn't stop me - rode home without stopping at all (all the lights in town were on green!) and I climbed up my bogey hill in one, overtaking a cyclist who bailed out halfway up.  From there, fizzed home in a pretty big gear despite the wind, again back in regulation time. Well, I was gagging for a , so it was motivation enough to get a move on. 

Lovely evening to be out on the bike, no traffic, a sky full of stars and I even saw a barn owl hunting. My knees won't thank me come the morning, though...


----------



## Old jon (19 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> Last I remember you were buzzing about Holbeck..................bit of a change of scenery for you.



Nobbut a few thousand miles. I will be back to my usual hills in a few months, hopefully.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2018)

SteveF said:


> My ride today .Didn't start well ...
> 
> View attachment 404838


Look on the bright side.... At least the hole will be easy to find!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

Gorgeous day in Welshy land. Blue skies, hardly any wind, and hardly a cloud in sight. A somewhat warm, incredibly slow 15 mile bimble today.
3 cyclists seen today, which is a lot for here. Not much traffic. Fantastic to be able to get out in such fabulous weather.

There is still some standing water on some of the roads, but hopefully they should be dry by tomorrow.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2018)

Postman is back.32 miles Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Beautiful morning got out early 8-45 from here,9-15 set off from Kirkstall,and 10-15 at Roberts Park,one de caffe latte and a choc chip mint cone.A steady ride back last four miles i got slower and slower last milev the pain,but i had already stopped the clock on my cycling app by then,The clock stops when i reached the end of the canal.I really enjoyed it,but boy have thewy done some house building around the canal right up to the banks,beautiful properties,anyway,i feel great,what i was worried about was the heart beat,no need to worry once i got into my stride all went well,it was superb,i'm back i'm back.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Postman is back.32 miles Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Beautiful morning got out early 8-45 from here,9-15 set off from Kirkstall,and 10-15 at Roberts Park,one de caffe latte and a choc chip mint cone.A steady ride back last four miles i got slower and slower last milev the pain,but i had already stopped the clock on my cycling app by then,The clock stops when i reached the end of the canal.I really enjoyed it,but boy have thewy done some house building around the canal right up to the banks,beautiful properties,anyway,i feel great,what i was worried about was the heart beat,no need to worry once i got into my stride all went well,it was superb,i'm back i'm back.




Well done postman.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Postman is back.32 miles Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Beautiful morning got out early 8-45 from here,9-15 set off from Kirkstall,and 10-15 at Roberts Park,one de caffe latte and a choc chip mint cone.A steady ride back last four miles i got slower and slower last milev the pain,but i had already stopped the clock on my cycling app by then,The clock stops when i reached the end of the canal.I really enjoyed it,but boy have thewy done some house building around the canal right up to the banks,beautiful properties,anyway,i feel great,what i was worried about was the heart beat,no need to worry once i got into my stride all went well,it was superb,i'm back i'm back.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Postman is back.32 miles Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Beautiful morning got out early 8-45 from here,9-15 set off from Kirkstall,and 10-15 at Roberts Park,one de caffe latte and a choc chip mint cone.A steady ride back last four miles i got slower and slower last milev the pain,but i had already stopped the clock on my cycling app by then,The clock stops when i reached the end of the canal.I really enjoyed it,but boy have thewy done some house building around the canal right up to the banks,beautiful properties,anyway,i feel great,what i was worried about was the heart beat,no need to worry once i got into my stride all went well,it was superb,i'm back i'm back.





The ice cream sounds good too, as it's pretty  in the


----------



## Bryony (19 Apr 2018)

It was my ride yesterday but haven’t had chance to post until now.

I’ve not been on the bike for a very long time due to health issues and work commitments, but i’m feeling better and have the week off work so yesterday I ventured out! Since i’d not been in the saddle for any distance for several months I was just going to plod to Sandwich and back a distance of about 14 miles, but a couple of miles into my ride I came across my friend out on her bike. She was also on her way to Sandwich and possibly going on into Deal, so we carried on together. We got to Sandwich and we both felt pretty good so decided to carry on to Deal. 

Got to Deal and stopped at what used to be Route One cycle cafe, but it’s now changed hands and is no way near as nice as it used to be so won’t be stopping there again!

Had a slight head wind on the way home but nothing too challenging, but my legs were beginning to let me know that they were not used to being used again! Thoroughly enjoyed my ride though and was nice to have some unexpected company too.





View over the Port of Ramsgate 




We found a friend at Pegwell country park




Nice lawn!




Someone turned up to play golf in their helicopter! 




Deal pier




26 miles instead of the planned 14, a little bit slower than normal but very enjoyable.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (19 Apr 2018)

Not a long ride today, but it was the first one for the Synapse this year. Had bought some new SPD-SL cleats to replace some tired looking ones so fitted those to the road shoes and went out for a bit of a set up session, to make sure everything was fine.

Most importantly, it was the first post work ride of the year. Got to love this weather .


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2018)

Ace 30 miler back from work via the horse and jockey. Wonderful weather.


----------



## gavgav (19 Apr 2018)

An utterly glorious day of weather, which I spent most of it looking out of the office window wishing I was out in it, followed by the Dentist and so simply had to get out this evening. 

Not only was it the first T-shirt ride of the year, but the first Shorts ride as well, along with the Carbon racer having its first trip out, with the roads beginning to dry up, other than some field run off.

Took a short while to remember how the gears work on it! But soon got used to it again and didn’t take long to appreciate how easy it is to make progress, in comparison to the heavy Winter bike.

Followed my favourite evening route, out to Hook-a-Gate, Annscroft, Exfords Green and Stapleton. Dad was out tonight, so didn’t stop at his and continued to Ryton, Condover and Betton Abbots, where I came across a Hot Air Balloon enjoying the evening sunshine views.

Arrived home, thinking to myself how much I’ve missed these warm evenings and so hoping there are many more to come this Summer.

14.7 miles at 13.5mph avg


----------



## gavgav (19 Apr 2018)

Old jon said:


> Pedalling along this afternoon I realised that last September was what could be called my last normal riding month. No riding in October, very little in November and the same all the way to April. I blame the weather for most of this, and the lack of a bike here until six days ago. Anyway, my legs were complaining to me, and I only rode twelve flat miles!
> 
> For all that this place is surrounded by hills ( and some seashore ) I have not ridden up so many. I will correct that. I have not ridden to the crest of any hill here yet. Not surprising, today’s ride was the similar to the previous two, down the hill from home and around Beira Mar to a point a little further than those rides. There are bits of up and down, gentle for the most part ‘cos we are at the seaside after all. One piece of road, a flyover, really does need wings although it is rideable without them, thankfully. And that final climb to home? A couple of yards further on each attempt so another few dozen tries might just do it. It is a lot of fun trying though, as long as I can laugh at me . . .
> 
> ...


Good to see you out again and what a change of place to ride in!!


----------



## gavgav (19 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Postman is back.32 miles Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Beautiful morning got out early 8-45 from here,9-15 set off from Kirkstall,and 10-15 at Roberts Park,one de caffe latte and a choc chip mint cone.A steady ride back last four miles i got slower and slower last milev the pain,but i had already stopped the clock on my cycling app by then,The clock stops when i reached the end of the canal.I really enjoyed it,but boy have thewy done some house building around the canal right up to the banks,beautiful properties,anyway,i feel great,what i was worried about was the heart beat,no need to worry once i got into my stride all went well,it was superb,i'm back i'm back.


Excellent news


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Apr 2018)

First commute in shorts and sleeves today. Very nice indeed. Hope to get out on the trike tomorrow, DIY, dogs and housework permitting...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2018)

*Bike selected;* Gran Fondo (such a nice day, & above all.... dry)
*Weather;* rather warm, blue skies, & a slight headwind
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise

Not much of a report, as I forgot my phone, & the camera was playing up, kept refusing to turn on)
Shorts , but long-sleeve jersey

A quick check over, & the tyres inflated



Out through town, down Ferry Lane, over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Onto Aberford Road (A642(, towards Stanley, & the M62 crossed at jct 30

Descend into Oulton, past Rothwell Sports Centre
Through Woodlesford, past the Station, & the site of Bentleys Brewery
http://newwoodlesford.xyz/bentleys-brewery/

Cross the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, and then the River Aire
A left turn onto Bullerthorpe Lane, & the long drag up to Colton, passing... http://www.leventhorpevineyard.co.uk/

Over the M1 - Link (which heads from Thorpe Interchange, to the A1, at HookMoor)

A left at Colton, onto A63 Selby Road, with then a swing right onto 'Leeds Ring-Road', passing the _SkyLiner_ (fish & chips) where Seacroft Wheelers meet up for Cliub-Runs

Through CrossGates, & the ubiquitous Arndale Centre (seems to be lots of them!)
A swing round the roundabout, for a turn onto Austhorpe Road, passing the charmingly named street of _'Tranquility'
_
Over Stanks Bridge. & easterly along (at this point) Leeds Road, towards Barwick-in-Elmet
A right (east) towards Aberford, over the Ass Bridge & then. Folly Corner, into Aberford, past the ladge at the old entrance into the Parlington Estate
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/231328
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5296902
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5270960


Out of the village, along (the route of) the _'Great North Road', _to HookMoor, with the abandoned (northwards 'on') slip-road visible behind the trees

Back over the M1 - Link on the outskirts of Garforth, with a choice to make
*1. *Back to the (Roman) Ridge Road, over Peckfield Bar, down Barnsdale Road, into Castleford
*2. *Follow Aberford Road

Back along Aberford Road it was, passing the Toll-Bar Garage site, opposite Bar Lane, which gives a definite clue to what was here, on the (Wakefield - Aberford) TurnPike
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/730136

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4943702

Through the edges of the town itself, & down to the Old George roundabout, which was where the Wakefield-Aberford, & Leeds-Selby TurnPikes crossed each other
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/730665

Up the hill,, towards Swillington, then a drop back down to the junction with Bullerthorpe Lane
Back the same way, barring a detour into Stanley, opposite the 'Clog & Rhubarb' (or Gordons Tyres, as it is now - there's a tale behind that name!!) & the Toll-Bar Cottage, as I was going to have a hairvut, at my usual Barbers, but she'd closed for dinner


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210327870985429&set=a.10208206049781225.1073741869.1601508436&type=3&theater


A very warm ride, & I felt a bit 'beat-up'. as I'm definitely not used to the Gran Fondo, & it's '23' tyres

What to do tomorrow (my other day-off this week)


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Apr 2018)

I have to disagree @User9609 , keep the temps high!

A tandem ride tonight. A quick zoom down Long Road into Comberton, then Barton. We had to wait ages to get onto and over the a603.
Through Haslingfield and over the A10 in Harston. We had to wait at the back end of the village




I guessed it it was coming from Cambridge (left) but it was London (right)... then one came from the left.

In Newton we stopped at The Queens Head for a beer. An ex work colleague and good friend of Mrs Dave died yesterday after an awful illness so we had one for him, cheers Mike!




The bike waited patiently in the posh stand





Through the Shelfords and Grantchester, and then Coton. Mrs Dave needed the loo, so we called in at The Plough, I had another beer. The Cam mtb group came by, a bloke I know, Norman was riding with them.... I'd been thinking about going out with them, maybe I should.
Then an old canoe club friend came in, we chatted with him.
I had a nice bowl of chips too. What a lovely evening!

Almost 22 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1516687419


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2018)

Looks like I've got lucky with my three days off work this week (Wednesday = time owed, Thursday & Friday = rest days as working the weekend)

Wednesday.
Having had a morning of household domestics and grass cutting, there was still some time left in the afternoon to take the Giant flatbar for a quick loop out to the far side of Ipswich & back on a route which I knew would be enough for a 50k to go with Sunday's 50 miler. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1516734910



Thursday - 1st Ride
Following Sunday's 50 miler and Wednesday's 50km, I decided that today would be April's 100km ride and out came my favourite bike for the first time in 6 weeks. 

A lovely ride northwards out to Woodbridge, over the River Deben and down towards Bawdsey, but turning off at Alderton and heading north again through Holesley and Butley to Chilllesford and the turn off for a run through the Tunstall forest. I ignored the "Road Closed" sign (which it turned out was for a small section where they were re-seating a drain cover and could have been done under a stop/go board) and, once past the church



and through the village, took the turn off for Campsea Ashe & Wickham Market and back down into Woodbridge and Martlesham where I turned up Beacon Hill and eventually into Rushmere St. Andrew (and a KOM ) and back home via Bucklesham for 63 miles and the 100k.




https://www.strava.com/activities/1518605505


Thursday - 2nd Ride
Having had a shower & a mug of coffee out came the Voodoo for a quick shopping blast as I needed supplies for tomorrow - a 2nd trip of the year to Rutland Water with the Voodoo!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1518605214


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2018)

Had a great ride tonight, my other half now has the QOM on Strava for our 25 mile loop, we smashed it tonight, got back to the pub in record time, sat out in the pub garden, sunk three pints of Peroni, I love this cycling. Average speed over 25 miles 18.9 MPH.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1518676484/segments/37890390093


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Apr 2018)

16.82 miler earlier for the first time since the 21st of february when the snow hit and my mental health took a dive,

suprised how slow i was on the road bike although i was stuck in traffic a lot during rush hour on a main road out of edinburgh city centre on the way back so my average with my first non winter ride on the triban 500se with it's new wheels only hit 9.8 mph.

the second last ride i done in february on the old model rockrider 540 with 2 inch tyres got me an average of 9.9 mph and had ice etc and im sure i walked up the odd bit because of ice with my bike sideways lol

think ill blame the traffic and stick to it 

edit : the new wheels are these https://www.decathlon.co.uk/aero-20-24-road-bike-wheel-rear-id_8334630.html but hardly got a chance to try them before ice came.

got the front and back ones but had to take off the pitiful rim tape and put rim strips on both, their running awesome, a lot better than the original triban 500se ones for smoothness and their rolling, a slight incline and they go with gusto compared to the stock ones, really noticed it when i was stopping and starting in traffic on a slight incline 

double edit: the triban 500se is on clearance for a new model coming only 250 for the whole bike


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Postman is back.32 miles Roberts Park,Saltaire near Shipley.Beautiful morning got out early 8-45 from here,9-15 set off from Kirkstall,and 10-15 at Roberts Park,one de caffe latte and a choc chip mint cone.A steady ride back last four miles i got slower and slower last milev the pain,but i had already stopped the clock on my cycling app by then,The clock stops when i reached the end of the canal.I really enjoyed it,but boy have thewy done some house building around the canal right up to the banks,beautiful properties,anyway,i feel great,what i was worried about was the heart beat,no need to worry once i got into my stride all went well,it was superb,i'm back i'm back.




@postman 
We were there a few weeks ago, in the Park, it was the first time I'd taken SWMBO & daughter to Salts Mill
Made them walk up into Shipley Glen & back down over the Dam, & through the 'Birdcage Gate'


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210631259329948&set=a.10210496630444310.1073741872.1601508436&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210631260569979&set=a.10210496630444310.1073741872.1601508436&type=3&theater



*EDIT @ 12:01*
I had intended heading out today, as Thur/Fri are my days-off this week
But........
There was an expected parcel being delivered, sadly not another new bike
And, British Gas were coming to service a boiler (time changed)

Oh well, maybe after they've gone
I may call for a haircut, whilst out too (not had one for about 8 - 9 weeks)


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2018)

I went out a bit earlier today as i have stuff to do, mainly fighting with BT over the cost of my Broadband. It was a bit chilly and the headwind wasn't funny either. I ended up with earache for 10 minutes or so. The sun soon came out and the weather was again perfect. Another 15 mile bimble done in glorious weather.

The A470 where i live in the photo below is busy as usual.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2018)

Otley this morning 25 miles in total,i really went out to test the app on my phone,it works but Strava won't accept the ride details,it tells me to buy an app i did last year,so left a docket enquiry with them.Ride was good only the last two streets hurt,thighs burning and now i am getting cramp,going outside to stretch out,it's great to be back.


----------



## mjr (20 Apr 2018)

Round town ride today. Uneventful pootling along a mix of cycleway, 20mph and 30mph streets.

Spotted the maintenance truck parked in one of its off-track laybys. I don't know how we'd keep this route clear without these heroes periodically cutting the trees, sweeping up and so on. This is part of why cycleways need to be built to cope with vehicle weights and not obstructed by anything more than easily removable bollards:





Parked for a while by the side of a road outside some small shops. Those awful crush-hazard fences do have some use, when you're allowed to cycle on the other side to the trucking motorists:





And on the way home with the basket in use as well as the longflap saddlebag, for "Found A Bargain?" fans, proof that Euro Car Parts really do exist:


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Apr 2018)

With a list of DIY tasks as long as my left leg to do, and the sun shining, there was only 1 thing to do. Out with the trike In my defence I did fit a few bits of wood in the loft before I went out.
A wonderful ride out through Virginia Water, through the Wentworth Estate to stay off the main roads, and a big loop around both side of Windsor Great Park. Whilst the park was busy, I expect tomorrow will be more so. A brief pause for a photo




Back home a similar route. 
21 miles with a top speed of 31mph Great to be back out on the Trice.
Home for a quick change of bike, then a 3 mile utility trek to town on the Brompton.
Afternoon spent making shelves.....


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Apr 2018)

I bought a new to me bike via eBay yesterday. After over 4 hours fettling and tweaking it was time for its debut ride today. My morning commute was the usual 6.6 miles but it was such a lovely day I extended my home commute to nearly 31 miles.
The bargain eBay bike is a fab ride, really comfortable and such a smooth ride thanks in part to the carbon seat stays, for anyone that is interested it’s a 2010 model Specialized Tricross Comp and it’s got to have the best looking retro style wheel hubs I’ve ever seen. I don’t usually name my bikes but as you can see from the pictures it’s a bit brown, so from here on in it shall be known as ‘The Flying Turd’!


----------



## gbb (20 Apr 2018)

9am my wife enquired...
'you going out on the bike after work ?...I'm going to blah blahs'

I've been clock watching ever since.
4pm....out I go.

Peterborough, Normans Cross, Folksworth, Lutton ...toward Oundle, off at Tansor, onto Fotheringhay, Elton, back to Peterborough.

24 glorious sunny miles, seemed like more given my meagre mileage this winter.

Fabulous ride.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Apr 2018)

Well that’s another one out the way, a fairly fast n flat 39 miles in glorious sunshine! Managed to bunk off...ahem...finish work a wee bit earlier today and whizzed through my chores before setting off on yet another fantastic ride. 

Hardly a soul about as I sauntered through the countryside of NW Leicestershire which quite frankly pleased me no end as there were no d1ckheads to ruin my parade. 

This was an express ride of sorts, stopping only to stretch a tight adductor muscle as I needed to get back to greet our guest who is travelling up from Dorset for the weekend. Cracking views, a nice pace, and SUN SUN SUN!!! Dare I even say I was thankful for the breeze!!

39 big ones for me and another point on the board.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 405176
> View attachment 405177
> View attachment 405178
> View attachment 405179
> ...



Nice - the chain looks a bit rusty in that first pic though...


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Nice - the chain looks a bit rusty in that first pic though...


The chain was well ‘gunked up’ Dave but not rusty, it has had a good clean & lube. I did think about getting a new one but it all works so smoothly and chain tool suggests lots more miles.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 405196
> 
> The chain was well ‘gunked up’ Dave but not rusty, it has had a good clean & lube. I did think about getting a new one but it all works so smoothly and chain tool suggests lots more miles.



I meant the one on the gate...


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I meant the one on the gate...
> 
> View attachment 405197


I think I’m a bit slow on the uptake this evening, maybe too much sun!
Very funny


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2018)

Lovely  out this afternoon in the 

Shorts and mitts for the first time this year, as well as short sleeves, though taking my new gilet proved to be the right decision. Had thought to ride up to Mepal via Coveney and Witcham to drop in on some friends, but plans changed at the last minute and so did my destination.

So I went out via O Furlong to Pymoor (and past a field full of goats!), and from there rode beside the Hundred Foot along NCN 11 all the way to Welney. The floods have receded a little; the road was just about passable compared to previous week, so I went into Welney proper this time. Found myself a nice bench by the church, had a drink, a banana and a five minute sit down. After the brief pit stop, it was a 180 degree turn, and back the way I'd come along the causeway and over the suspension bridge. Spotted several herons, swans, coots, black-headed gulls and a great crested grebe. The smell of the mud left behind wasn't quite so pleasant though... 

Made the executive decision to come home the long way round via Littleport on the A1101. Rode through Littleport, stopping at the GP's surgery to pick up mum's prescription from the dispensary. From there I went down Main Street and Victoria Street out to Sandhill. Loads of bods enjoying a beer and a BBQ at the pub alongside the river, and there were some nice-looking narrow boats moored up too.

Over the river, and a left turn up Branch Bank to where the road joins the A10. A short stretch on the A10, then a left turn onto Camel Road and back into Littleport proper. From there, it's just the standard four mile run home.

The few days of sun have put pay to the daffs on Branch Bank and along the Hundred Foot, but the oil seed rape is starting to flower, there're loads of cherry trees in full bloom now, and likewise the hawthorn in the hedgerows. When you ride past, it just smells like honey! 

So bagged myself a nice cheeky 45km with that ride, the longest I've ever done.  Feeling well made up.  My bottom, though is 

If I'd had another banana and a bit more time, I'd have got the metric half.  Anyways, that's a milestone for another day.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (20 Apr 2018)

Got out of work at a reasonable time again tonight, though not home as quickly as I wanted as accidents on both side of the dual carriageway home. Still had time for an hour out on the bike. 

And the weather just makes you just want to keep going that little bit further.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> And the weather just makes you just want to keep going that little bit further.



Doesn't it just? Nothing beats a bit of


----------



## C R (20 Apr 2018)

Working from home today, so managed to squeeze a swift seven miles in just under half an hour at lunchtime, 1 minute 20 seconds faster than last time I did this route at an average of 15mph, I am getting better at this!

Glorious sunshine along the lanes, though I seemed to be the only person out until I went past a couple of cyclists, not sure if they were cycling together, as there was a short gap between the two. My mileage in April is now 98miles, so will probably manage double my target of 50 miles per month this month. I am considering increasing my monthly target to 75 miles, will see how May goes.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Apr 2018)

Been doing too many sessions on the Wattbike Atom instead of road miles. Got out on the road to enjoy the weather. Over to Egham, up Prune Hill, down Egham Hill, up Tite Hill, down Priest Hill, and up Crimp Hill. Then down the switchback road along the west side , through Virginia Water, turning the to Longcross, zigzagging through to Addlestone and then back home.

32.23 miles @ 16.4 mph
1345 feet climbed.

Will be out on the club run on Sunday

I used the (titanium) Enigma today, great feeling.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1519933346


----------



## Elysian_Roads (20 Apr 2018)

C R said:


> My mileage in April is now 98miles, so will probably manage double my target of 50 miles per month this month



Nice one. Realised today that I have nearly done as many miles in April so far as I did in February and March combined. Tomorrow should take me beyond those two months. Although spookily January was as high as February and March combined as well.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2018)

As per yesterday's report, today was the last of my 3 days off work and I loaded the Voodoo into the car and drove up to Rutland Water for the day. Nothing special, just the usual 2 full laps - one clockwise and the other anti-clockwise for another 45 miles this week. 

The highlight was on the southern side between Manton & Lyndon where, seeing a walker frantically reaching for his camera, I was just in time to see a large bird glide/fly across the field and road at low (treetop) height before coming to a rest in one of the trees further down the road - turns out it was one of the Ospreys!
https://www.strava.com/activities/1520620158



Back to work tomorrow for 7 straight days


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Apr 2018)

For a bit of a change I decided to head south on a loop. This involves a long hill at the start of the ride, which I normally avoid because I tend to run out of steam about 10 miles later, which of course happened again today. 
Anyway, I got to the top of Lindean hill in record (for me) time and stopped to take a photo with some snow in it. (The Cheviot in the distance).






This was my first ride of 2018 in shorts. My milkbottle white thighs were clearly too much for the sun, who hid behind the clouds to shield himself from the 100% reflection, while it appeared to be sunny everywhere else, particularly looking back in the direction I'd come from. 





(Is there a 'your bike against an electric fence' thread anywhere?)

Eventually I made it out from under my own personal cloud, now hanging over the Waterloo monument at Penielheugh. 







This is one of my favourite cycling viewpoints. Looking north east towards Berwick I sometimes think I can see the sea on the distant horizon.






Then home for a well earned beer. 35.5 miles at 14.5 mph. The map -


----------



## Aravis (20 Apr 2018)

Today was looking like the best day to take advantage of the current spell of fine weather, but I couldn't start until about half past 11. If I wanted to do 100+ miles that meant riding well into the evening, something I rarely do. Riding into darkness happens often enough in the colder months, but the prospect today, on a pleasantly warm afternoon with the promise of unbroken blue sky, was altogether more alluring.

As it happens, a heavy grey sky hung over Gloucester until late morning, and there was even a little light rain at one point. So when I set off the blue was only just appearing and it was still quite chilly, though warm enough for a short sleeved top and the arm warmers stayed at home for the first time this year. It was still very hazy and I began to wonder it there'd be any views to speak of. I needn't have worried.

My route (shown below, anticlockwise) was a variation of a theme I've visited many times before, but as always with a few new features:






Although there was plenty of up and down all afternoon, the highest point was below 300 feet. Not a bad formula on the first seriously warm ride of the year.

As always when heading towards Evesham, I avoided the horrible A46 by taking the dog-leg via Toddington on the B4077 and B4078. I had a lucky break with the traffic lights on the bridge at Bidford-on-Avon, after which I turned westwards for a pleasanty meander through the lanes before crossing the Severn south of Worcester. One of the new (to me) stretches took me through the splendidly named village of White Ladies Aston, soon after which, at one of the high points of the ride (it's all relative), I saw that the early mist had thoroughly lifted. This is looking towards Bredon Hill, with the Cotswolds just visible beyond:






Turning the other way, the Malverns, invisible earlier, had begun to dominate the scene as they often do:






I reached Worcester a little after 4, and suffice to say a bike was much the quickest way of getting through. For the first time this year I'd contrived a rewatering stop at my favourite roadside tap in Upton-upon-Severn, a thorough face wash being just as welcome as refilling bottles with cool water. As usual, I took far more water with me than I was going to need on the rest of the ride, but wasting it would seem completely wrong - it will be used in the kettle and the coffee maker.

It was now heading into evening and the light began to take on an ethereal quality, still with unbroken blue sky, and I'm not sure I can remember the landscape looking so vividly green. Whether by pictures do it justice is another matter. I took a sizeable diversion through the lanes around Castlemorton, stopping for a couple more pictures:











After the motte and bailey at Castlemorton, I passed the Farmers Arms at Birtsmorton. In the sweet still evening air nothing would have seemed more perfect that stopping for a meal surrounded by the hills and the peace. I carried on, not without regret. That's for another time.

Passing through Corse Lawn, another picture perfect setting, I exchanged waves with an old boy rolling the cricket pitch. Actually, he may have been about my age. Somehow when on the bike I'm inclined to picture myself younger. Then into the lanes again, avoiding the truly dreadful surface on the B4211 south of Corse Lawn, and as the evening advanced a final view of the Malverns:






The final phase through the villages of Taynton and Tibberton was familiar and uneventful. I'd promised to be home by 8:30 and I achieved it comfortably, the final mileage on what felt like quite an epic being 114.29 miles. Time for sleep.


----------



## C R (21 Apr 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Nice one. Realised today that I have nearly done as many miles in April so far as I did in February and March combined. Tomorrow should take me beyond those two months. Although spookily January was as high as February and March combined as well.


My April total is more than February and March combined, January was significantly more than February or March, but still less than both combined. Weather and work travel all conspired against me in February and March.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2018)

Just a commute to w*rk yesterday.

26 miles there and back, sadly interrupted by 10 1/2 hours of the aforementioned w*rk half way round.






On the way home, at about 02:00

<yawn>

I’ll probably do the same again today.






26 miles, half sunny, half dark.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2018)

Yesterday's ride:
I've already done my challenge ride for the month but it wasn't the one I had really wanted to do for various reasons, so seeing a pretty much ideal forecast for Friday I planned to get out and make up for it. The Raleigh has had it's first big ride of the year and it was also the first outing in shorts and the CycleChat jersey

I was heading for Llyn Efyrnwy (Lake Vyrnwy) and started off at about 7am with the long version of my route to get a few extra miles in. The wind was light and it was a little on the cool side with a bank of fog visible over the Stretton area. Fortunately I didn't ride through any this time, though I'd planned ahead and brought lights after getting caught out last ride.

Condover, Exfords Green, Lea Cross and Stoney Stretton came and went. On the long straight to Westbury another rider caught me and rode alongside for a short chat. He was heading to work in Welshpool so had about 12 hilly miles ahead of him.

Progress was good through Melverley and Maesbrook to Llynclys (some courteous lorry drivers on the main road ) where I paused for a quick food stop before heading up the Tanat Valley which looked wonderful in the sunshine.

With the light winds I carried on making good progress to Pen-Y-Bont Fawr where I branch off onto the road to Hirnant. This road has long been a bit on the rough side, but seems to have suffered really badly over the past winter and is verging on dangerous for cyclists now. Hopefully it's on a list for resurfacing soon as patches won't be sufficient.

I reached the lake and paused to take in the views while I had another bite to eat before heading round anti-clockwise. As I've mentioned previously, this has to be 11 miles of the flattest riding in Mid Wales. I started off at a comfortable cruise of 15/16 mph which improved to 17/18 mph when I'd got round the other side and had the slight breeze behind me.

After the first lap I dropped in to The Old Barn cafe for a hot chocolate. Seeing the jersey the lady serving asked whether CycleChat was a cyclists dating site. I enjoyed my drink while taking in the view from the terrace then headed on again to do my clockwise lap of the lake, which again started off at a comfortable pace that got quicker on the way round.

I risked the road through Hirnant again but wasn't able to make good use of the flowing downhill bits due to the road surface which is worse on this side. Heavy on the brakes and weaving to find a line through the potholes was the order of the day.

Leaving Pen-Y-Bont Fawr I had one of two close passes on the way home. I wish people wouldn't try and squeeze past when there is oncoming traffic. The rest of the trip down the valley to Llynclys was okay but it was quite a bit busier than earlier on with people heading into Wales for the weekend.

I paused at Llynclys again for another bite of a sandwich then immediately afterwards had my second close pass when an overtaking white van swerved across in front of me as he passed. There was no need for it as it was clear the other way and I think it was deliberate. This made me decide to leave this main road at the first opportunity and take a lane I've only ridden once before, which turned out to be a pleasant route.

On the way into Llynclys I'd overtaken another rider who had then passed me again while I was eating. We then passed one another a third time near to Maesbrook as he came the other way.

I'd done over 90 miles by now and was finding the saddle rather uncomfortable with not having used this bike over the winter. I hope it'll improve again with use. This slowed things down a bit and I was also getting slower up the hills too as often happens towards the end of a long ride. The most direct route back was therefore the best option and I made my way to Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge, round the edge of Shrewsbury and finally back to home. Despite flagging a bit I caught and passed a couple of riders on the way so I can't have been doing too badly.

Usually after a big ride like this I like to wash, eat and crash in a chair with a beer. This time though I got back to news that my Aunt had had her new shed delivered without prior warning and that I'd need to go and help shift it round to the back garden where it needed to be. Hence not writing this up last night.

110.7 miles for the day at 13.9 mph average and I did find one bit of fast downhill without potholes which gave a 33 mph top speed.





Near the start on a lovely morning with some patches of fog about as seen over towards Stretton.




Starting up the Tanat Valley.





Pen-Y-Bont Fawr. About to take the left turn just here and head for Hirnant.





Quite wild looking scenery at the top of the climb.





First look at the lake.





Round at the head of the lake by the junction for the Hirnant Pass (there are two Hirnant valleys just to confuse everyone). One to ride again some time.





Ideal weather for sitting out and enjoying the scenery.





A view I've tried to get before but the light is tricky. Seems to have worked better this time.





Most of the daffodils are starting to go over now but there is still a fabulous display by the war memorial at Llanwddyn.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Apr 2018)

A bit of discipline this morning.... if we start listening to Saturday Live on R4 then time seems to go by without us noticing, so today we were out at 9.

Down through Comberton and Harlton and up Chapel Hill from Haslingfield. Down the other side we hit 40mph. In Shepreth we turned right for Meldreth.
Once again this week we waited for a train, it was from London this time, I was right!






In to Meldreth, Here's the church 




This is a nice spot to end up




On and over the A1198 in Bassingbourn, I spotted a Red Kite on high




Then some fetching white horses 





Through Bassingbourn and a stop at the air memorial 












A quick dart through Steeple Morden and in to Hertfordshire, Ashwell to be precise. We'd been aiming for here for 3 weekends.
We called in at Days bakery then went and ate our treat in the church yard 





We headed off through nice quiet countryside, entering Central Bedfordshire, another Red Kite seen. 
At the top of a hill coming into Gamlingay we were passed by a bloke on a bike.... about 30 seconds later we screamed by at 40mph, its immature but I love it!





Past Waresley GC, not stopping for once, but we did stop at The Chequers in Little Gransden, not stopped before. They brew on site , going by the name of 'son of Sid' I had a Golden Shower...... bloody lovely!

We'd set out to do 50 miles today, so we had to extend the ride. Unfortunately this is where we encountered knobhead of the day,. Approaching Madingley roundabout he went for a gap that wasn't there, he forced himself through. His lady hit him and gave him a bollock1ng. Good!

Home on just over 50 miles. A good ride, we'll forget about the pr1ck.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1522129442


----------



## gavroche (21 Apr 2018)

Set off with my stepson at 11.30 and rode to Aber Falls as he has never ridden there. We stopped for a coffee and cake there and were the only cyclists in the shop which is rather unusual as it is a well known coffee stop for cyclists. On the way back, we got separated as we went two different ways so carried on on my own and stopped on Conwy Quay which was full of people. The last 3 miles were hard as my legs felt like lead and I really struggled. When I got home, I was completely drained although I did drink plenty all along the way and also had two gels. I took me a while to recover . The ride was 30 miles and took 2h23 at 12.70 mph average speed.


----------



## Jon George (21 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 405261


That is a great picture!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Apr 2018)

I met Pete M and John G in Upton. Shorts and short sleeves today as we have a small amount of summer weather at the moment. Much chat later we rode past the queues at the roadworks on the other side of the bridge for Strensham and Defford. We seemed to be riding quite well which I suspect had something to do with the nice temperatures. The hedge rows and trees have produced some lovely fresh green as leaf buds have opened these last few days. We continued onward by the Combertons to cross the Avon over Jubilee Bridge for the cafe at Fladbury.

What a large number of topics we covered today. That should have solved all outstanding world problems. John shot off up the main road while Pete and I climbed Hill Furze and worked our way around and over the airfield. We paused on the bridge at Pinvin ford to watch the currents and eddies do their thing hoping to spot that grass snake again and maybe some fish. We were continually interrupted by other bike riders. Doesn't the good weather bring others out? Into the lanes for Wadborough Pete asked for the loop by Stonehall Common. But now some small amount of rain began. At the top of Kinnersley Bank I put my waterproof on but I was able to take it off again at Upton. It just remained for us to do the final few miles on the standard run back. It had been a very pleasant steady outing in good company and that rain didn't really make much difference at all. 55 smiles on this one.


----------



## PatrickPending (21 Apr 2018)

Managed a nice 108Km ride yesterday ...shock horror in the sunshine!! Blaby - Countesthorpe - Ashby Magna - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna and Parva - Monks Kirby - Withybrooke - Shlton - Brinklow - up the fosse road and a few loops around Monks Kirby - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Petling Magna - Countesthrpe. Unusually for me I didn't stop for very long at any point to have something to eat - felt rather tired afterwards but a nice ride nonetheless.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2018)

Out this morning into the sunshine - first outing of the year for the sunnies, the bib shorts, short sleeved top and the fingerless mitts.
It was still a bit chilly first thing though so I'd added knee and arm warmers too.

Just as well - I felt the cold for the first couple of miles, but as I pushed on the day warmed up and all was well.

The inevitability of Coal Road gave way to Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane into Shadwell then on to Slaid Hill lights. At this point I was 4 miles in and had seen about a dozen joggers and not a single other cyclist.
Onto Wigton Lane and the gentle up before the dip down through Alwoodley Gates and across the A61, hitting the lights on green for a change.
Alwoodley Lane from there is generally up and I was passed by a couple of riders before reaching King Lane for the drop down to Golden Acre Park and the climb up the side, before dropping down past the quarry onto Otley Road.
Unsurprisingly busy on here, but with roadworks by the shops I got a breather at the temporary lights, before continuing through the village and on to the Dyneley Arms.
From there it's downhill all the way to Otley, over 2 miles, so I took full advantage. 
Otley's a busy little place and I was soon through there and across the river. I'd normally take a break at the park but decided to push straight on with the climb up Farnley Lane, which never gets any easier but you do eventually get to the top, where today I decided to have a breather and take a couple of pics:














It was so warm by this point that I took the arm warmers off.
I left the knee warmers on though - the world isn't quite ready for that degree of whiteness just yet...
So, off down the hill, which is always good fun and I'd unintentionally got myself into a gap between any cars so I had the road to myself and managed to (just) top 40mph on the way. And the breeze was cool enough to have me thinking maybe I should have left the arm warmers on?
Over the bridge and along the valley bottom, in the sheltered sunshine and enjoying every minute.
At the end of the road I had two options - right and over the river for Pool-in-Wharfedale or straight on to Castley, like last week.
However Castley Lane had signs up warning of road works and loose chippings so that was the decision made, right it was!
Hopefully the chippings will be sorted for the TdY in a couple of weeks which will go along there...

Over the bridge and right again along the valley floor and back towards Otley, resisting the temptation to stop at the butty van despite the aroma of bacon wafting across the road.
A scoot through the back streets of Otley, past Chevin Cycles and onto Gay Lane, then the climbing started, up all the way back to the Dyneley Arms (almost).
Nowt for it but to spin the pedals, keep going and enjoy the view across the valley.
Eventually through the lights and it's a steady drop then all the way through Bramhope, feeling slightly smug filtering past all the cars queueing for the temporary lights. The climb up King Lane follows, then ups and downs (mainly ups) to Alwoodley Lane and a retracing of the outbound route to Wike Lane where I decided to add a little loop on as the weather was so nice. Through the dip and up onto Tarn Lane to the fringes of Scarcroft, then down the hill into Shadwell and the climb back up to the A58.
A scoot along there and up Coal Road, before hitting local roads down to home, with a final loop around the block to round the miles up.

*35.1 miles* (56.48 km) in *2h 28m* at an average of *14.2mph* with *1,843ft* climbed and an average temperature of *11.7 C*, although it felt a lot warmer in the sun.

Happy with that, it's another point in the half century challenge and it was great to get out not wrapped up in 15 layers trying to keep warm. 
In fact the only downside was the re-emergence of the flies...I haven't missed them! 

Here's hoping the weather holds for tomorrow as I've got an imperial half planned. I had toyed with getting the best bike out for it, but given the forecast I'll stick with the Giant and it's mudguards.

And to end, the map:


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2018)

Another out today. Started off well enough, then ended in disaster.  14 miles ridden, then bang, another visit from the P fairy. Can't do a repair on the fly as the nexus hub and disk brakes are rather awkward. So it was going to be a 2 mile walk (uphill ) home in this heat. Thank god my son came along. He dropped in on his way home from shopping to see us. He passed me, turned round and picked me up so i only had to walk a mile (good exercise) i suppose.

Anyway, not as much traffic as i was expecting, but the dreaded motor bike riders were out in force.

The top photo is where the puncture happened. I was sitting on a bench outside the local school, and when i started off again bam. 







the chapel above has been closed and boarded up for years. I'm really surprised no one has turned it into a house.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

A "like" for the ride, not for the *bang* moment xxx


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> A "like" for the ride, not for the *bang* moment xxx




Thanks.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2018)

Jon George said:


> That is a great picture!


Thank you


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Another out today. Started off well enough, then ended in disaster.  14 miles ridden, then bang, another visit from the P fairy. Can't do a repair on the fly as the nexus hub and disk brakes are rather awkward. So it was going to be a 2 mile walk (uphill ) home in this heat. Thank god my son came along. He dropped in on his way home from shopping to see us. He passed me, turned round and picked me up so i only had to walk a mile (good exercise) i suppose.
> 
> Anyway, not as much traffic as i was expecting, but the dreaded motor bike riders were out in force.
> 
> ...





Reynard said:


> A "like" for the ride, not for the *bang* moment xxx


Same from me.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Apr 2018)

Finally Decided on using the hybrid on the basis it had a better chance of staying upright if a pot hole, or more likely a pot trench, was found. Idea was to check it out, my normal checking a bike out route was clearly off bounds - the car bounced all over the place on it on what can only be described as a hole with the odd raised bit of tarmac in it across virtually the entire westbound carriageway. So north to Ripley passing across the A59 at a roundabout that is a doddle to navigate but NYCC have some improvements planned for it...




Approaching Killinghall some of those houses the country apparently needs now blot the vista.




Now on the A61 I assume this driver might have seen me




Reaching Ripley I investigated a rattle and it eventually dawned on me it was simply the loose end of a light cable (the hybrid has a set of those "commuter" lights bolted to it which work via cables to/from a single battery pack). Less positive was my left thumb - it had been in contact slightly with a saw blade yesterday and changing gear was somewhat ouch!
So the outbound ride was terminated short and NCN67 was followed, joined by an access at Ripley I had not used before




The NCN itself is the hard surface crossing the access. After crossing the A61 it descends to an always popular location alongside the River Nidd




Pot hole wise there was just this cluster of them at a right turn junction thankfully on a very quite street




A very unamazing total of 8.8 miles but with two PRs


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Same from me.




Thanks Phil.


----------



## derrick (21 Apr 2018)

Nice ride down to Heybridge Basin with the club, this was to get a few club members to build up there miles, as we have some big rides coming up. Everyone done really well, especially my other half, who is flying at the moment, all that gym work has paid off for her. The tide always seems to be out when we get there, bad timing on our behalf. But the sun was out all day my tan lines are coming on a treat. we hit the main roads on the way out as they are pretty quiet in the mornings, the return trip was all about the country lanes, great day out, ended at our local for a couple of beers and a curry, sitting in front of the box after a nice shower, will probably fall asleep in 10 mins. i feel knackered
https://www.strava.com/activities/1522541747


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2018)

Well, last Wednesday actually. Usually my day for a walk into town for breakfast then charity shops and walk back, sometimes along the canal. But it was just too nice, and I'd not been out for a ride this month. I needed to try out my new (to me) Garmin 810 as well.

It started out with a vague notion of a trip to the supermarket for lunch.

It would appear that Harry the bargee hasn't been around here lately, but the guys fishing with magnets have. Just wish they wouldn't leave it on the path.






The cafe at Fishery Wharf is doing well, as can be seen, I was using both the 810 and the eTrex 20.






The railway seemed particularly busy, though I only caught two trains going past here, there were two more just before I arrived and on as I left. Shame about the notice board, it is quite informative.









I'd been hearing strange noises, the tinkling of spokes I thought. There was nothing I could see on my front wheel so when I had to stop I looked at the rear, where there was a twig stuck in the derailer. I pulled it out and this guy came through the bridge.






The ducks seem to have stopped chasing each other around, the geese likewise, so these two may be setting up home on the bank.






The marina at Cow Roast, with the railway beyond. I hadn't noticed how nice it was beyond though.







Tring cutting, near the highest part of the towpath. The muddiest stretch by far! It's rather pleasant riding along here though. (yes, I know the time and date are wrong)



Just after the section in the video, there is a bridge high over the canal. A couple of lasses were messing about taking photos there, one lying on a parapet that is very high up. They were still there when I returned! This section up to Marsworth had a few streams running across the path.






Spotted this little fellow from Berkhamsted when I stopped for lunch. I'd intended to go a short way up the mainline but forgot to cross the canal and went up to the Aylesbury Arm. I was probably at my limit anyway, having extended the ride a couple of times because it was so pleasant.












The 810 worked fine, except that when I switched it off to go into the supermarket the barometer had a fit and decided the rest of the ride was below sea level!

24.6 miles max 16 avg 7.6 mph. Year to date, 44.1 miles


----------



## gavgav (22 Apr 2018)

Today was a first for me, as I joined what I think we can call a Group Forum Ride (with 3 of us anyway!).

@Rickshaw Phil arrived at mine and we headed off North of Shrewsbury, to meet up with @Pale Rider, who was down here for a few days.

We used familiar paths up to Heathgates, but then I cycled on some Town roads, for the first time, before we joined Ellesmere Rd, as far as Albrighton.

We then turned onto further new cycling territory and met @Pale Rider. We had a good chat and whilst we were doing so the forecast rain arrived and was heavy enough for me to don a waterproof.

We followed the lanes to Upton Magna, having a good chat as well, and saw a GB Triathlete that @Rickshaw Phil and myself know, along the way.

The section between Upton Magna and Atcham saw us meet loads of cycling groups, one set not doing us a favour by turning into a junction on our side of the road !

A quick pause at Atcham and then the climb up Chilton Lane, before I had to go my separate ways, in order to play Cricket this afternoon.

It is Bike 4 Life, today, where around 12000 motorbikes run from Shrewsbury to RAF Cosford, for charity. I could hear the cacophony of engines, as I cycled back into Shrewsbury and also had to negotiate the spectators and cars (doing stupid things and being abandoned all over the place!) as I crossed over the A5.

Despite the rain, a thoroughly enjoyable ride and made all the better by the exceedingly pleasurable company of @Pale Rider and @Rickshaw Phil.

I look forward to reading the write up of where they ended up on the rest of their ride, later on today. 

21.9 miles at 13.1mph avg for me


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2018)

Mrs Dave went for a haircut, so I took the long way to water the greenhouse at work. I went via the Gransdens, Kingston, the Eversdens and Barton.
A quick spin into the centre of town for a pic for the photo comp.

Greenhouse watered, now off to Beeches Nursery near Saffron Walden with Mrs Nice Hair















https://www.strava.com/activities/1524269864


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Apr 2018)

A really nice ride out to York today with friends. Coffee stop at Cycle Heaven in Fulford which came highly recommended and was excellent. 34.5 miles in total, great ride.


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2018)

A nice 26 miler from Barnet via Potters Bar, Brookmans Park, Welham green. Then on to Colney Heath, Hill End and into St. Albans for a coffee and cake at Cafe Roma. This is a wonderful independent coffee shop. Back via Sopwell House, London Colney, Shenley and back to Barnet.
Then into the Mitre for a couple of pints of fine ale.


----------



## Stonechat (22 Apr 2018)

Club ride for the .HDW.

Just realised before we set off that there was a choice, slower run to Ashridge Manor, or fastee run to Henley.So chose the latter, with minor trepidations. Early on cycling at 19.7 mph into the wind, wondered if it was the right choice, but it was ok. Went out via Dorney, skirted Twyford, through Marlow and to Henley. Glorious cafe by the river . At this point my (Di2) front mech stuck on the small ring. However continued back though small roads south, eventually picking up Drift Road and through the park.

60.72 miles @16.6 mph
1394 feet climbed.

Very enjoyable

https://www.strava.com/activities/1524649721


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2018)

Little 25 miles today, just to keep them legs spinning after the 80+ miler yesterday, then to the pub for a meal and a few beers.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1524177126


----------



## Donger (22 Apr 2018)

Yesterday's ride: A small group of intrepid clubmates took up my invitation to a grand day out on the Isle of Wight yesterday, and we did a 51 mile half island tour. There's something about going on a ferry that always turns a ride into an adventure, and this ride was no different. It was about £7 to park at the ferry terminal at Lymington, and £16 each for the open-ended day return crossing. Well worth every penny.
Rich, me, Dave and John:





Bike stowing was a little bit haphazard, but the sea was like a millpond, so the bikes were never going to fall over:




The island is quite hilly, and we amassed over 4,000 feet of climbing in 51 miles, but the roads were beautifully quiet. This was the only traffic jam we came across:




I had planned the route so as to head across to Shanklin and then return all the way along the South coast to the Needles before returning from Yarmouth:




This allowed us to stop for lunch at Ventnor, one of my very favourite places. I love the steep little hairpin bends on the way down to the beach, though I had to warn my mates that we would be climbing back up straight after lunch. Café legs are bad enough without the risk of seeing your lunch again at the side of the road!



We headed for my favourite watering hole, the Spyglass Inn, tucked away under the cliff at the far end of the beach, with its decking extending out over the sea. On a hot, sunny day I can think of nowhere I'd rather be. Unfortunately it was a bit overcast for most of the ride, and the Spyglass was heaving, with a massive queue for food.




So we moved on to a perfectly acceptable (though nearly empty) little cafe at the other end of the beach for lunch instead. We made it back up the cliff and up several more hills of every type as we made our way along more deserted roads along the coast. Beautiful views everywhere, interrupted by a five minute biblical downpour, and followed by a nice bit of sunshine for the rest of the ride. Last time I rode the island we missed the Needles, so I was determined to put that right this time. As the ferries return at 5 past every hour, and we had an open-ended ticket, we took our time and rode over to the Needles Visitor Centre. There we found a smooth tarmac track that cyclists are allowed to use, leading out to the Needles Old Battery, and running along the edge of a vertical cliff with fine views across to the mainland. Wow! What a cycle path. A recommended diversion for everyone who visits the island by bike. We climbed around a hairpin bend up towards the Coastguard station just for the hell of it, and to get an even better view:




Then back to the ferry terminal at Yarmouth:




All in all, a monumentally great day out that was enjoyed by all. My bike has developed an annoying click that just can't be traced, but it didn't spoil the day at all. The forecasted thunderstorms stayed away until just after we had left the car park for the drive home. That was a bit of an adventure, as we were right in the middle of the mother of all thunderstorms for over half an hour on the way home. It looked like nuclear warheads were going off all around us. Got around the plethora of road closures in Gloucestershire and back home just as the rain stopped. A grand day out that I would recommend to any of you.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Apr 2018)

Needed to get the commuter bike back together for tonight so a quick dash out to Walton Bridge and back this morning on the Ti. The Winter miles are paying off, 21 miles at 16.8 mph average. The heavy overnight rain gave me a couple of lakes to ride through over Addlestone way, glad to have had the mudguards on.
Passed a couple of HDW riders along Chertsey Lane on route to their Staines bridge starting point. 
Nice weather, back on the commute tonight.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2018)

I'd arranged to meet a mate for an imperial half today - in hindsight this might have been a tad optimistic after yesterdays metric half given my current lack of fitness, but there was only one way to find out. Tim was on his fancy pants Cervélo P2 and treating the ride as triathlon training.

That said, the ride wasn't without incident virtually from the off - read on for a tale of overcoming adversity on 2 wheels...

The forecast was for much rain from mid-morning so after toying with the idea of taking the Pro Carbon for it's first ride of the year, I decided to use the Giant with it's mudguards.
Onto Coal Road and barely a mile from home we spotted a council worker ahead putting out cones around a 'Road Closed' sign. No problem, he was only setting up, so surely he'd let us through?
As it turned out, we never found out - as a loud hiss and instant lumpiness made itself felt from my back tyre. Oh fiddlesticks! 
Two options - change the tube at the roadside, or with the tyre still partially inflated make a dash for home and get the best bike out?
The other bike option won out and less than ten minutes later I was pumping the tyres on the Pro Carbon up, as it's not been used for about 6 months.
A squirt of oil on the chain and we were off again, this time risking a quick blast up the A64 to Thorner Lane to avoid the now almost certainly properly shut Coal Road. Down the hill into Thorner, then up Church Hill back out of the village, with me noticing the higher gearing on the first climb of the day (36/28 as opposed to 34/32 that I've been riding for months).
Through the dip at Wothersome and on down the road to Bramham, legs warmed up now and feeling good and with the roads still nice and quiet.
The climb up Town Hill next and as I got the hammer down, I heard Tim shout something, (which I presumed was about how nice this hill was) but on reaching the top he was nowhere to be seen so I pulled in and waited.
A couple of minutes later he huffed into view, as he'd changed down to the small cog at the front the chain had jumped off so he'd had that to sort, then tackle the hill from a dead start. 
From there we climbed the easy side of the Windmill, which gave us a long descent towards Clifford. I hit 44.5 mph on the way down, but by heck that road is lumpy 
Through Clifford and the long way round to Boston Spa and over the river to Thorp Arch and up to Walton, where someone was cooking bacon for breakfast  but we had no time for such things as we headed out into the countryside and up to Wighill.
I was leading at this point, but knew Tim was keeping pace with me as I could hear his bike rattling away behind me...
"What's rattling?" said I. "Not sure but it can't be anything important." said he...
Down the hill into Wighill I heard a cry of "Hang on!" from behind, so pulled in again and was joined a minute of so later by him carrying one of his two water bottles and the remains of a broken bottle cage  which had sheared off and that he threw in a nearby bin.
On again towards Healaugh and as we started the gentle climb towards the village we found the source of the rattling on his bike - one of the gear change levers on his bike (TT bars) had jammed in the up position slamming him immediately the smallest cog at the back. He also reported that he wasn't sure if the lever for the front mech felt 100% too...
Hmmmm....what to do - we still had 35+ miles to do at this point - would we have to abandon?
After much fettling, we set the rear derailleur at a more sensible gear, locked off the lever and he was now riding a very fancy S/S. We decided to push on to Bilborough and make a call if we were continuing or not.
If I'm honest I struggled to keep up with him on the section of the ride that came next, so much that he overshot the turning for Bilborough and we ended up taking the cycle path at the side of the A64 to get back on route. Over the bridge and down by the services and he was happy to continue.
From there to Acaster Malbis it's mainly downhill or flat and we fair flew along, although he was spinning out at anything much over 18 mph so no records were set.
Up onto the Solar Cycleway (NCN 65?) on the ridiculously narrow access and onto the bridge over the River Ouse, where we stopped for Haribo and a photo:





It was absolutely glorious at this point, with no sign of the heavy showers that had been forecast - the bike was filthy from the country lanes as it had clearly poured down over night though.
Off the cycleway and onto the road through Naburn and out towards Stillingfleet. It's as flat and open as you like out here and a notable head wind had sprung up from somewhere. I was leading at this point, since at least I had gears to help and it started to turn into a bit of a grind. As the road turned through 90 degrees for the run down to Cawood bridge we hoped for some respite, but oddly we still had a headwind...
No problem, we'd soon be over the bridge and turning through another 90 degrees so that would be that. Nope, despite completing 3 sides of a square we still had a stiff headwind to contend with. Who says mother nature doesn't like a joke? 

Anyhow, the good news is that we'd arrived at Mrs B's Lakeside Café so it was time for a nosebag and a breather in the glorious sunshine.




The café was quite busy and all the bike parking was taken so I had to improvise...quite a few nice bikes parked up there today and we had a bit of a chat with a few riders.
All too soon though the butties and coffees had been consumed and it was time to get back in the saddle.
The road on through Ryther and then around the former RAF Church Fenton is one I've ridden many times before, but I can honestly say I can't ever recall it being such a grind as it was today into that wind .
Through Church Fenton we got some respite from the buildings, but the long straight mile to Barkston Ash was the same as was the road to Saxton, and by this point the sun had gone in and some ominous looking clouds were gathering ahead.
We continued to grind the miles out up to Lotherton Gates and on towards Aberford, with the steep descent into the village being a welcome relief. The only problem was that we had to climb back out of the other side up Cattle Lane!
From Cock Beck it's constantly up all the way through Barwick and nearly to Scholes and I was struggling by this point, but eventually we reached the drop down into Scholes, then the drop down Leeds Road which was still into that pesky wind.
Over Cock Beck again and the climb up the other side, with local roads up to home, just as the rain finally arrived.

*54.6 miles* (87.87km) in *3h 56m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *2,109ft* climbed and an almost tropical average temperature of *16.1* degrees C

Now I've had something to eat and sorted myself out I'm quite pleased with that, although I'll admit it was probably more miles than I should have bitten off and I didn't really enjoy the last 10 miles or so at the time.
Still they all count and the only way to improve is to get out there.
Plus, after all that the ride was completed as planned, we were only a couple of minutes slower than last time we did that route, it's another ride in the bag for the Half Century challenge and the Boardman performed impeccably to say I'd just taken it out of storage and done nothing more than pump the tyres up and put a bit of oil on the chain. So in my book that's not a bad do.

Mrs ND helpfully advised that about 20 minutes after I set off again after changing bikes, there was _another_ loud hiss from the rear tyre on the Giant and it's now as flat as a pancake - a quick attempt with the track pump is having no effect at all and there looks to be a shard of glass embedded deep in the tyre so I'll sort that out after tea, which gives me an excuse to avoid some Sunday night telly. 
At least it got me back home before giving up the ghost - and it's provided clear evidence why I need so many bikes... 

And to end, a map:


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Today was a first for me, as I joined what I think we can call a Group Forum Ride (with 3 of us anyway!).
> 
> @Rickshaw Phil arrived at mine and we headed off North of Shrewsbury, to meet up with @Pale Rider, who was down here for a few days.
> 
> ...



One of the pleasures of riding in experienced company is not having to worry about the route

Which is my way of saying my report will be short of geographical information.

Phil and Gav made good time to my brother's holiday lodge at Hadnall, and we were soon on our way.

It almost goes without saying, but the pair of them are very agreeable company and a pleasure to ride with.

Gav set a decent pace on his road bike and we were soon at his departure point somewhere south of Shrewsbury.

Good effort on his behalf turning out on a cricket match day, because if I know anything about village cricket the team will need all the support it can get, so I was pleased he was able ride with us and still make the game.

Phil and I decided to head for Church Stretton, where Phil knew for a bait stop.

Riding in these parts is mostly on country lanes, not much in the way of motor traffic and not too much in the way of ups and downs.

The last couple of miles into Church Stretton is along a slight incline, but also into the prevailing breeze which made it surprisingly hard work.

The cafe Phil picked was all but full of roadies, including about eight or 10 on a club ride.

Coffee and a toastie for me, both of a good standard and fair value at £5.25.

My parked ebike attracted some interest from a few of the roadies, the only comment I overheard was positive.

We also saw a few mountain bikers going up towards The Burway climb, they had route boards on their bikes so it looked like an organised event.

Like Gav, I've never seen quite so many cyclists on a Sunday ride.

Some spots of rain on the way back.

I decided to go after a roadie on the last, longish climb of the day.

When I caught him, he said he was very relieved I was on an ebike because he had thought he was being wiped up by an older bloke on a flat bar hybrid.

Pleasant guy, and a strong rider - I only just caught him as we crested the climb.

Phil was getting a text message or two as it was getting towards tea time when we got back to the lodge.

Too many texts can irritating, but this was his brother offering to get some beer in, very handy because Phil had just said to me he fancied a slurp when he got home.

This implanted the drinking thought in my mind, so my very enjoyable day is drawing nicely to a close with a couple of cans on the deck of brother's lodge.

About 40 miles, not too many hills, and in as pleasant company as any cyclist could wish for.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Apr 2018)

Actually got out on a club ride with a little cool down to make up the 100k;pleased with the ride considering I haven't managed many long rides this year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1524670682/overview

Also did a commute yesterday so another 60k racked up there.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1521415052

https://www.strava.com/activities/1522946530

Helium was ossum as usual and bottom was kept comfy with the This Is Cambridge bib-shorts.


----------



## TigerT (22 Apr 2018)

My rides this weekend.... It's been a gorgeous weekend here in Zürich. I managed to get two rides in.

Friday: the friend I went riding with wanted to go out again. I managed to get out of work early and we were on the road by 5pm. The plan was to head out past Griefensee and on to Pfäffikon, from there taking a different route back through Effretikon and Dubendorf and home. It was a beautiful warm evening and we got glimpses of the sun setting at various points. 59kms A pretty good way to start the weekend.



The sun starting to set over the Pfäffikersee


Sunset selfie before heading down to Wangen.

Sunday: I was going to take a rest, my legs were pretty tired. So I set out just to do my regular Sunday coffee ride. Apart from the fact my Garmin died and refused to track any GPS signal, the first part went according to plan. Though I had to take a different route due to a village closure and roadworks elsewhere. I was sitting enjoying my coffee and cake thinking that I didn't want to go back the same way, so I got the map out. Here the idea of a rest went a bit wrong. Firstly I ditched the Garmin and switched to my watch - Also a Garmin, but a working one! I decided to head out on Route 5 and switch to Route 77 taking me to Brugg. Here I switched to Route 60 which takes you cross country through lots of villages, including Birmenstorf, Mülligen, Windisch and Niederwenigen. Finally picking up Route 29 to bring me home along the River Glatt. Glad I did it. At 91kms, it's not my longest ride and also not the most I've climbed at roughly 700m but the hills were longer and steeper than I'm used to and I managed them all, so pretty happy with that. Was a bit warm though 22 - 27. degrees.



The plan for a Sunday Coffee Ride started out so well.


Leaving Baden for new adventures


Heading out into the countryside at Birmenstorf


A nice bit of shade before a bit of a climb down by the River Reuss in Mülligen


The bike having a rest under a tree in Windisch


And a map of the 2nd part where I had working GPS


----------



## colly (22 Apr 2018)

Not so much a 'ride out' more of a 'journey to' for me today.

The plans were to be at my sons house for around lunchtime to enable him and his partner to get out for a lunch with friends unencumbered by a 15moth old and a 4 year old.
I'll ride down and meet you there I said and after an awful lot of faffing about I finally set off at around 11am. The clouds had gathered and it looked ominous. Dire warnings of being out in a storm had Mrs Colly glancing at me frowning, tutting and asking 'are you really going to ride in the rain??'
The answer was obvious ''it's not even raining yet. If it does rain. I'll pull over and call you to pick me up'' 
The response to that I can not reveal on a family forum save to say Mrs Colly's expletive vocabulary is wider than I knew.

So it was out and east, up to the A63 at Cross Gates, on via Colton, Thorpe Park and past Garforth, and eventually Micklefield. I picked up the old A1 and went south taking all the way down to Ferrybridge where I cut off the A1 and turned west past the looming cooling towers of the power station.
I was on the wrong road I found out after a few miles. I imagined the road I was on would bring me through Knottingley and into Ponte-Carlo.
Instead it headed uphill into the top end of Cas-Vegas. No problem I turned a left and headed for Ponte via Monkhill instead. ( Monkhill........sounds picturesque doesn't it? It's not.  )
I passed the remains of Pontefract Castle which, to be fair, has seen better days.
In it's heyday it will have been a magnificent sight and I'm sure would have had wonderful views. : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontefract_Castle

It's still well worth a visit though.

I turned right onto the main Knottingley / Pontefract road and headed into town. It's a busy town, too busy really, and at one of those double roundabout junctions with a lots of roads feeding traffic into the system I got baulked by a car and rather than taking the road I wanted, for safety's sake, I ended up going left towards Hemsworth and Ackworth. I could have stopped and turned around but I knew there was a right hand turn I could make to bring me back to where I wanted to be. I didn't realise it was two and a half miles or so. Eventually just before Ackworth I turned right and north to bring me into Purston Jaglin.
Purston Jaglin if you're wanting to impress ..................Featherstone, if you simply need to let someone know where it is.
I arrived safely having only been gently rained on for the last mile or so. Mrs Colly was already settled in, tea in hand, having arrived 15 mins beforehand.

The plan was to ride back after baby sitting duties were performed but an afternoon in the sun, kicking a football about, playing with toy cars and doing jigsaws had me deciding a lift home with Mrs Colly was the better option.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/22360491


Just under 24 miles with about 1800 ft of up.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2018)

Further to the reports of @gavgav and @Pale Rider:

Headed out early and got to Gav's after having passed a fair few motorbikes heading for the Ride for Life event and a few spectators already claiming their viewing positions a good three hours before the event was due to kick off. We then headed to meet up with Pale Rider, arriving early even though we'd spent most of the ride catching up with each others news.

Having all met up properly, we headed south, passing Atcham before parting with Gav so he could head off for his match, then Pale Rider and I carried on south through Condover, Ryton, Longnor, All Stretton and into Church Stretton where we paused for lunch at The Hollybush , which as previously mentioned was pretty packed with cyclists.

Loads of other cyclists out today, in fact I'm not sure if I've ever seen so many out at once locally. I imagine plenty of cafe's will have done a good trade today.

The return was via Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cross Houses and Atcham (where we took a detour through Attingham Park) before retracing our steps to Hadnall. and was made easy by a following wind pretty much all the way, but not helped by intermittant showers.

After parting from Pale Rider I headed back the way I came into Shrewsbury but varied the route a little into Castlefields and over the footbridge before heading out of town through Abbey Foregate and Belle Vue. I had a brisk headwind most of the way so it took a little longer than hoped but that beer waiting was worth the effort.

A nice day out.

64.3 miles total for me today. An imperial and a metric century within 3 days - pleased with that.

Sorry, no photos this time. Too distracted by chatting.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2018)

Today was another of my forum rides a ride with a start point but no finish as we do a loop and people bail where they want to . Specificly designed so the south Derbyshire crew to visit Leicester CC favourite cafe stop Nice pie . Rolled out the door at 0620 to head for the start point 6 miles away for a 0900 meet . Started with arm and leg warmers soon realised I was overdressed . Arm warmers last 30 mins and leg warmers an hour until I found a nice bench to change at . Anstey ,Groby ,Ratby ,Desford ,Thornton ,Newtown Linford ,Loughborough ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cossington the 6 mile trip had turned into 38  . Just as I'm heading for a descreet call of nature @Lilliburlero past me doing an extra loop . I'm first to the meeting point @tallliman was next then @Supersuperleeds then finally @Lilliburlero made it . After a few minutes of chatting the 4 of us are off ,Syston ,Barkby ,Beeby first climb of the day out of South Croxton and on to Gaddesby and were making fairly rapid progress so replanning the route on the fly so we don't get to the cafe before it opens .Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake up the Wreake valley with a nice tailwind ,Thrussington ,High ,Asfordby and the next climb up Saxileby Hill . Wartnaby and turn straight into a strength into headwind the 2 miles to the cafe along a straight road turning into a bit of silly racing @Supersuperleeds unwittingly lead me out for a final sprint  first to the cafe . Sat outside in the where various cake sandwich's and beans on toast were devoured . @Supersuperleeds went for a chocolate cake which had cream eggs on it it did look .After a relaxed stop were off again. The wind had picked up a bit so 3 miles of headwind before we turned off to a nice descent into Wymeswold on to Hoton ,Prestwold ,Stanford on soar another climb to Normanton ,Zouch ,Long Whatton ,Diesworth and Belton . Here @tallliman turned for home to complete a metric century at the other end of the village @Lilliburlero turns for home to do some extra miles for another Imperial ton . Leaving me and @Supersuperleeds heading towards my house . An long drag of a climb out of Whitwick and I'm doing maths to see if I going past the ton so a slightly extended route back to Anstey where we part ways leaving me one last climb to home 102 miles for me at 16.4 mph and 4500ft of climbing @Supersuperleeds got home with a 111 miles on the clock . Fantastic ride today in great company and glorious weather anyone else sunburnt ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> ........... anyone else sunburnt ?


Yes, forgot to mention that. Didn't put any suncream on until the sun actually came out at the cafe stop. Oops.


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2018)

Got absolutely drenched this morning only 2 miles from the start of the club ride. So much for the weather forecast saying light rain and drizzle. Luckily I had decided to wear longs and overshoes. Week 4 of clipping in, going well but first time in the shoes which lets in water through the holes in the soles. What a stupid place for holes! So came home in soggy socks. Horrible. The rain had stopped by the time we reached The Anderton Boat Lift and good use was made of the hand dryers (think Mr Bean!) We had a lovely return ride in the afternoon sunshine in beautiful countryside. I only needed to add 2 miles to complete another 100k which I'm pleased with.


----------



## PatrickPending (22 Apr 2018)

Not done an evening ride in ages = especially after a longish run in the morning - but made it out for a quick 38km run down to ashby parva... should do evening rides more often = lovely sunset and got back before it got dark......


----------



## C R (22 Apr 2018)

Got up early to try and fit a ride, as Mrs C R had a family swim session scheduled for some point before lunch.

I was out at 7:40, and headed towards Kempsey for a loop I know takes me about an hour. After my efforts on Friday I thought I might have to take it easy, but legs were feeling good, and managed a steady 16mph through Kempsey and Kerswell Green up to the turn for Croome at High Green.

On the A38 just out of Kempsey there was a crow picking on some roadkill, which turned out to be a bird of prey. I don't know what kind, but it was about the size of a wood pigeon, brown with black bands along the edge of the wings. Such a shame.

Turned right at the top past High Green, going past Croome along Rebecca Road, the day was beautiful, and this was the view over the railway




Carried on turning left towards Wadborough via Besford Rd, and then straight towards Stoulton, but turning left before the main road to head home via Littleworth and past Norton church.

14.5 miles in just under an hour, which is five minutes faster than my best time in this route and takes my April total to 111miles.


----------



## gavgav (22 Apr 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> One of the pleasures of riding in experienced company is not having to worry about the route
> 
> Which is my way of saying my report will be short of geographical information.
> 
> ...



Fabulous, glad you enjoyed. We must do it again, when you are back down here. Cricket went well, we had a good win and I managed 27 not out (with a couple of big sixes, which is a rarity for me!) and a wicket on the bowling front. Not sure I will be able to move in the morning! Safe journey home.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Apr 2018)

Finished work at silly o'clock this morning, and having chosen to cycle in found the ride home hard going. Up by lunchtime, and I opted for a ride out this afternoon and taking the van to w*rk tonight. A nice, if windy, 26 mile loop out to Chobham and back, a route I haven't done for a while. Made a nice change from riding around Windsor Great Park which tends to be my default.


----------



## Old jon (23 Apr 2018)

Bought and fitted a few other bits for the bike, so I had to have a trundle out to be sure. Really, to put things right. So, that all worked well and if I can download the video editor onto this laptop there will be moving pictures also. Watch the space below.

Thus far I have only been brave enough to tackle one descent ( declive, I think ) from the apartment. So I descended again. Over the flyover, the ever tightening right hand bend and eventually onto the cycle path towards Beira Mar. Then, for the first time, cross two very busy roads, by means of a footbridge, and turn left in the direction of Lagoa da Conceicaon. I may just have spelt that correctly. After passing Parc de Santo Jorge the direct road starts going up. Steeply so. Climbing that, and descending the other twisty side, are joys to come. Until that day dawns, I will settle for the right turn on the road leading to a municipal park which I did not quite reach. The ride was punctuated by those stops you need when you just have to adjust that. NOW! So I turned around, having had enough of spanner interruptions, allen key and screwdriver too. Back to base still had the odd episode, not least when I took a wrong turn and spent what seemed like an eternity working out how to find me again. But it all worked out, the last ascent took me two or three metres further than last time, so all is good eleven and a half miles further on. A new squiggle, oops, map.







And a video



23rd April 2018

Just a repeat of the Beira Mar ride today, pass the bridge and ride on until reaching a Plaza Hotel where the road became distinctly urban, though quiet enough. Urban around here means a pretty poor road surface and usually narrow lanes as well. What were once called catseyes in the UK have a whole new dimension of solid here, and they are large also. Large enough to stop drivers crossing them at all, which means close passes are the order of the day. Not really a worry, I have yet to encounter aggressive driving while I am riding the bike. Twelve and a half miles in the warmth of the Brazilian sun. Lucky me!! Oh, lucky twice over, no mechanical gremlins today.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Apr 2018)

My ride today....was only virtual. 

Time constraints from being on an extended “work break”, the fact that I’m still hanging after the weekend’s shenanigans with the besties up in Yorkshire and household chores reduced me to zwifting this evening.

As it was Monday night my zwift choice was an easy one, the 1940 “OCC Easy Crew” ride. 

Well any trace of a hangover was swiftly removed by this sixty-minute sweatfest- and I’m not sure how it was humanly possible to leach that much water and not die! 

However the ride was true to its name and the sweating was my only discomfort. High intensity intervals and good banter aplenty, a great ride even if it wasn’t what I had hoped to do. 21.9 (virtual) ones for me.


----------



## kapelmuur (24 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Yes indeed, we did as well and common sense seems to have prevailed. There are even plans now to put in a path and cycleway, linking the promenade to the bridge, so that you don’t have to climb up that nasty piece of narrow windy road to get to the bridge as current.



I'm one of the many who signed a petition to keep the bridge open, as a child in the 1950s we had a holiday cottage in Fairbourne and I used to love watching the steam trains crossing the bridge and climbing the cliffs towards Tywyn.

Later, when I ran marathons, I used to train by running from Barmouth across the bridge, along the Mawddach trail to Dollgellau and back. My favourite route ever.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Apr 2018)

A quick trip out this morning on my Condover-Atcham-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury loop, hoping to get back before the forecast rain came in. Didn't manage that unfortunately but it was otherwise a fairly pleasant ride.

20.5 miles at 13.3 mph average. Shouldn't have bothered cleaning the knockabout bike yesterday.





Just the one snapshot from under the shelter of the Castlefields footbridge. Not very many people out today for some reason.


----------



## xzenonuk (24 Apr 2018)

got back out on the triban 500se today a shorter 12.53 mile ride and 10.5 mph average which is up from last time and had a strongish head wind on the way to broxburn, which i ended up dropping down to the granny gear at a few points.

figured i would get out today before the forcasted rain and stronger winds hit for the rest of the week, i was loving the slightly cooler weather only used a wee bit out of one water bottle this time.

triban 500se working well and good and the new wheels are holding up well, now i need to look at my rockrider 540 and work out why my back tyre keeps deflating where i store it, either the valve or a slow puncture and the chain needs a really good oil after this winter's shenannigans on it, the drive train is cleanish but the frame is manky lol


----------



## derrick (25 Apr 2018)

First evening ride for the club last night, weather looked like it was going to rain, so that put a few people of. but it stayed dry for the ride. it did rain a bit when we left the pub. 5 of us met up at 6-30, did our 25 mile loop, was a bit windy, but not to cold, My other half took her new bike out for a shake down ride, today i will be fitting a slightly shorter stem, and just lower the stem and twist the bars round slightly, That will be perfect for her.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1529557517 She has the same bike as one of the other guys on the ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Apr 2018)

Went out aiming to get 30 or so miles in before the forecast showers arrived. A very light shower had rolled through while I was getting ready so my waterproofs went in as a precaution.

Starting off I headed up Lyth Hill and over the rough track to the top. From here I could see rain in the direction I was headed which didn't bode well. I carried on anyway but hadn't gone a mile before the rain reached me so the waterproofs went on.

By Plealey it was properly wet and I started having second thoughts about this ride. I did press on to Pontesbury but the rain wasn't letting up and I could see more showers bubbling up in the distance so I looped round the village and retraced my steps. I took the road to Longden (partly for the variation, partly because it is slightly shorter) where the rain started coming down heavier which encouraged me to press on. I had the wind helping but it was quite chilly which wasn't as helpful.

Round the foot of Lyth Hill, up the Little Lyth climb and I was glad to get back and change into some dry clothes.

Not the ride planned but I got out anyway.

16.3 miles, 12.5 mph average.





Looks a bit damp in the direction I'm going. If I carry on perhaps it'll blow over?





I've abandoned and heading for home. Pouring down where I am but blue sky is tantalisingly close.





The Wrekin getting a drenching in the distance.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Apr 2018)

Jules H and John B were chatting as I rolled up to the Upton meet. Pete M had contacted to say his train had delayed him. Once he showed up we were underway quite quickly but some time had been lost. We headed for the Hams for Tirley where a shower gave us an excuse to sit in the porch of the church. John decided to head back a different way while we three took to the exposed run from Tredington. A nasty looking shower was tracking us and pounced as we reached Bozard's Farm. So we hid in a barn, chatting and stroking the two horses there. Soon we could continue in bright sunshine to take the slightly lumpy run by Gretton and Greet. As we headed for the cafe at Hayles Fruit Farm another shower looked like it would pounce. A steam engine on the GWR line took our minds off that and then we were there sitting and being served.

The valley we were heading for was crowned by dark and foreboding clouds. By the time we got going the clouds had departed. Again we were distracted by the steam engine heading for Toddington but another shower grabbed us. We rode through it into a fairly brisk headwind. As we went by Wormington and Dumbleton we were battered by more heavy showers. A Red Kite seemed to have picked a brief pause in the rain to fly past. We were getting quite wet and cold and then Pete's rear tyre went down. We nursed him into Little Comberton where shelter from the worst would be available. Sorted we battled that headwind as we gradually reduced the distance homeward. We still had some showers but these had eased. For the first time in a very very long time I got down on the drops. Yes - that wind was tough. Pete was slowing too, not helped by his tyre which hadn't been pumped up enough. We made it to Upton where we parted for our separate ways. Despite the conditions we were mostly in good spirits. Character building stuff. 75 smiles and my longest ride of 2018 so far.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Apr 2018)

According to the met office when I looked at lunchtime the frequent April showers were supposed to die down from 4:00pm with the chance of precipitation at 5% after that. (Or is that the chance of staying dry?)
I got home and checked the weather radar. A large shower had just missed to the south, all the showers were moving west to east and there were no more on the way. Except for that tiny blob over Ayr, which is miles away and will have died out long before it gets anywhere near. 






It was a lot colder than last weekend, 10C, so back to winter longs and windstopper jacket over two other layers. I headed out aiming to get a 30 mile loop in before dinner. By now the sun was out, which was enough to take the edge off the cold westerly headwind through Selkirk and up Ettrickdale. While climibing the Swire the sun disappeared behind a rather large and growing black cloud. I didn't bother stopping at the top for a summit photo, my fingers were two cold anyway. On the descent I could see it was now raining further up the valley. Turning for home I now had a stiff tailwind and did my best to outrun the rain, 25mph or so for about three miles before it caught me anyway. 






On return to Selkirk the monsoon had passed over to be replaced with a spectacular rainbow. Not worth stopping for a photo as the foreground would have been the sewage works. 
29 miles at 14.5 mph. The map (without any bloody clouds) -


----------



## derrick (25 Apr 2018)

A nice afternoon ride with the boys. 41 miles in the sun, still a bit nippy, plenty of traffic around in the early afternoon, but no problems, just slowed us down a bit, ended up at the pub for a few beers, my other half joined us for a bit, enjoyable afternoon, a few more miles done this week, 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1531171421


----------



## Old jon (25 Apr 2018)

Still finding my way around here, and it looks like quite a long task. This is a good thing, of course, but this morning I just took the easy option which is also very scenic in this bright weather we are enjoying. Some fitness is returning also, even on the twelve and a half miles today it felt like easier pedalling and a bit faster too. All good.

If you check the video, even the cycle track is lumpy. Crossing the Rio Itacorubi, about 15 seconds in, needs reduced speed and quite a bit of a lookout for big bumps. Something else to look out for is the fishermen, who were absent this morning but I do see them often. Throwing nets into the water and hopefully catching enough fish to feed them and their family or even sell. I did see one lass haggling over the price of fish . . .

Must explore for some other routes to ride, but just now I am happy to be riding. The map has been seen before, so is resting until a new ( ish ) ride appears.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2018)

I tried again to get my ride to Melverley done, with more success today. There were still a few showers about first thing so I used the knockabout bike again in the anticipation of getting wet. The bigger issue though is the wind which is quite strong today.

Browsing the map before setting out I realised that with the odd shape of this loop I'd have longer with the wind directly behind me if I did it anti-clockwise, so I set off round the edge of Shrewsbury and out to Montford Bridge.

I was starting off at the rush hour so the cyclepaths were fairly busy with kids on their way to school, but the roads were even busier and crawling in places. I caught and overtook a couple of cyclists at Bicton then after Montford Bridge was onto quieter roads to Little Ness where I turned directly into the wind for the first time and suddenly felt like my brakes had stuck on. Another rider overtook me just by the military camp at Pentre and although he didn't charge off into the distance, did ease away until I lost sight of him just before The Royal Hill.

At Crew Green I decided to vary the route and climbed up into the hills on the way to Wollaston. It's a fairly demanding climb but not much worse than riding into the headwind had been. Having got over the climb and turned away from the wind, progress improved. At Westbury I turned so the wind was directly behind me and had a fabulous assisted run for the three miles to Nox, cruising at 24/25 mph most of the way and touching 30 in places. I passed a couple of other cyclists coming the other way who were going somewhat slower but seemed cheerful enough regardless.

The climb at Shorthill was no bother today and I matched my fastest ever speed on this bike of 36 mph into the dip at Westley.

34.3 miles this trip at 13.5 mph average. I managed to miss all the showers and better still, with the strong wind the roads were mostly dry so the bike is almost as clean at the end of the ride as it was at the start for the first time in months.

It's been of those rides that really made me feel alive and I can't help wondering how quick I could have gone if I'd used one of my better bikes.





Leaving Shrewsbury - some good displays of blossom.





Crossing the Severn near Crew Green. Some showers in the distance and the blustery wind is rippling the water.





Climbing up into the hills above Crew Green. This is only about a mile from the location in the previous picture but is such a contrast in landscape.





Looking back down to the Severn flood plain and the Welsh hills beyond. I've climbed a reasonable way.





Nearly home now and the view from Lyth Hill looks much more pleasant than the same time yesterday.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Apr 2018)

My legs were a bit tired after yesterday's outing but Mrs 26 wanted a ride. So I saddled up and we headed out for the Castlemorton lanes. Over the Marsh went well as did the jink to Bushley. Mrs 26 decided we should stop at the Mythe for coffee. She offered to pay so no grumbles from me.

We chatted to some riders from Winchcombe before we took to the lanes for Twyning. Roadworks blocked our way. We took a bit of a ride around the village green to see what was what at the river before having a look at the roadworks from a different angle. We found a way through. A couple of riders on the other side were wondering so we said what we had done. Big smiles - they wouldn't need to go a very long way around now. We continued past the White Rabbit and before the bridge we managed to hit the roadwork traffic jam at just the moment the temporary lights were green. We stopped in Upton to get some maps for our upcoming hols before we took the standard run back. Nice wee outing with my other half although that wind was still blowing unhelpfully well. 36 smiles.


----------



## Fonze (26 Apr 2018)

First ride in around 5 weeks, as I work away from home, completed 30km was really pleasent today, warm but quite a strong wind.
Fitted a new saddle today too, after plenty reviewing I went for SMP Avant, made massive difference I have to say ..


----------



## kapelmuur (26 Apr 2018)

xzenonuk said:


> got back out on the triban 500se today a shorter 12.53 mile ride and 10.5 mph average which is up from last time and had a strongish head wind on the way to broxburn, which i ended up dropping down to the granny gear at a few points.



What do people consider to be a 'granny gear'?

The lowest gear on my stolen Trek triple was 30 x 32, the replacement Triban 540 has 36 x 28 and my 1970 Italian Eroica bike had 42 x 28 as its lowest gear - very hard work in the Derbyshire hills!

Obviously 30 x 32 is low for a road bike and 36 x 28 is OK on the flat Cheshire terrain where I do most of my riding. But I will not be able to pedal up 25% cobbled climbs with it on my annual visit to Flanders.


----------



## PatrickPending (26 Apr 2018)

Nice ride if a tad windy - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys -Ashby Magna - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Thornby Naseby - Sibbetoft - Theddingworth - Lauguton - Saddington - Fleckney - Kilby - Foston - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby...That makes 285Km for the month so far (excluding commuting) ....alas it look pretty wet from now on so that's probably it. All on my Ti bike which had its chainstays transplanted after I discovered a crack in one of them last year. Rides beautifully!


----------



## gavgav (26 Apr 2018)

Sunny but windy evening, as I went for a short ride after a rubbish day at work.

Followed my usual Town route, using the Carbon, through Sutton Farm Estate, where an idiot driver squeezed between me and a works lorry, to the point where I had to swerve to avoid his mirror hitting me.  Gave him a volley and chased him down as he slowed for the pedestrian crossing, to give him a gesture. Not overly proud I did so, but after the day I’ve had, he picked the wrong moment.

Continued up the cycle paths to Heathgates, passing long queues of traffic and then went through Castlefields, along the Riverside towpath, into The Quarry, where lots of runners and dog walkers were enjoying the sunshine.

I was cycling into the strong and gusty wind now, and it was hard work! Next was Porthill, Gains Park and Copthorne, where there were more long traffic queues, possibly an accident on the A5 bypass?

Finally turned out of the wind through Nobold and Meole Brace, where I encountered a pedestrian on her mobile phone, completely oblivious to the world around her, almost fetching me off and then stepping in front of a car!

12.7 miles at 12.2mph avg


----------



## xzenonuk (26 Apr 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> What do people consider to be a 'granny gear'?
> 
> The lowest gear on my stolen Trek triple was 30 x 32, the replacement Triban 540 has 36 x 28 and my 1970 Italian Eroica bike had 42 x 28 as its lowest gear - very hard work in the Derbyshire hills!
> 
> Obviously 30 x 32 is low for a road bike and 36 x 28 is OK on the flat Cheshire terrain where I do most of my riding. But I will not be able to pedal up 25% cobbled climbs with it on my annual visit to Flanders.



i just mean the front smallest gear on the triple ring but i have no idea about ratios etc


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Apr 2018)

Squeezed another one in, a 37 miler flat and fast around the south Derbyshire/ NW Leicestershire lanes on the Thursday social.

Meeting up at the Crewe and Harpur in Swarkestone we embarked on what was to be a “chain gang” ride. Never done it before, but one of the lads put a link to a video in the group chat prior to the ride so I got the gist of what was to occur.

“I can handle that,” I confidently thought.....less than a mile into the ride the other four lads went for it. Such was the gulf in ability between them and me I was doomed from the start and not quite able to hold a wheel which set the tone for the remainder of the ride! That said, they were good enough to smash it in sections for a bit and then wait for me although I suspect they were more glad of the rest rather than being courteous! At one stage down a quiet back lane I was able to get involved with the chain gang and the benefits were quickly evident. That got broken up soon after by oncoming vehicles.

Even though I was struggling to keep up I could see early on that I was on for a very good pace (by my standards anyway) and so i did my own thing because I knew at this stage I couldn’t quite keep up with the others at the pace they were going.

The middle 10 miles were a slog as I was effectively solo into a relentless headwind and try as I might I couldn’t catch the lads.

There was a moment where one of the lads nearly got wiped out by some impatient tw4t in a vectra who had jumped a red light and then realised he couldn’t quite get in front of my mate in time and his arm was nearly taken straight off by the idiot. A couple of well timed hand gestures later and we soldiered on.

Eventually the wind direction favoured us at just the right time and I was able to pull off a 5 mile flat averaging 22 mph for that section which ultimately proved quite fruitful in my objectives for this ride.

So 2h 02 in I did 37 miles exactly, averaging 18.2 mph overall. That, for someone of my calibre, is staggering progress considering I normally do 15-16. I guess although I couldn’t quite hang with the guys on this occasion the fact I was out with stronger riders spurred me on and boosted my average regardless.

37 big windy smiley ones for me today, and another point on the board.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1533224983

https://www.strava.com/activities/1533224983


----------



## galaxy (27 Apr 2018)

Working away for 4 days ive brought my Galaxy in the back of my van. 18 smiles each way to Farnborough from Reading. A quick visit into Asda to buys a salad for dinner. Some young Lass walked straight of the pavement with earphones in each ear talking away on her fone, almost taking each of us out. The look i got was amazing considering she was in the wrong. Made it back to Van just in time for getting dark, was lucky, as i did`nt have any lights.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Apr 2018)

galaxy said:


> Some young Lass walked straight of the pavement with earphones in each ear talking away on her fone, almost taking each of us out. The look i got was amazing considering she was in the wrong.



Oh I can relate to this- similar to when some tool cuts you up at a roundabout or pulls out of a junction on you (whether riding or driving!)then looks at you as if to say YOU’RE in the wrong!

And that’s why I’m slowly becoming not a people person.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Apr 2018)

xzenonuk said:


> i just mean the front smallest gear on the triple ring but i have no idea about ratios etc


Wrong thread mate. Go in here and try again https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/bicycle-mechanics-and-repairs.37/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2018)

Had intended a ride today (days-off Fri/Sat), but got_ thrown a curve-ball_
Gas-man here, to service boiler & daughter to pick-up from College at 13:00, then SWMBO @ 15:00

So, if the Gas is gone in good time I might go out in the car, & follow part of the _Tour de Yorkshire _route, for (Fridays) Stage 2 
Even though I know the roads that they'll be on, it's more a case of looking to find a good photographic location


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Oh I can relate to this- similar to when some tool cuts you up at a roundabout or pulls out of a junction on you (whether riding or driving!)then looks at you as if to say YOU’RE in the wrong!
> 
> And that’s why I’m slowly becoming not a people person.



I know it too, this is why I'm considering one of these for my tea-mug, at work........................
Colour to be decided

https://teespring.com/en-GB/themore...c=s-tsandgiggles#pid=527&cid=101980&sid=front


----------



## Old jon (27 Apr 2018)

It is faintly amazing, the collection of things I need to be comfortable. The little video camera, the Garmin, spare inner tube ( I have only been able to buy one as yet ), musical instruments. The list seems infinite at times. Add a track pump to it. Bought yesterday ‘cos the tyres were not hard at all. From the Decathlon shop, it was used this morning, efficient enough and it seems to be made entirely of plastic. No corrosion problems I hope.

The ride today. If I look west from the balcony there is a hill with comms masts scattered around the top. I am told there is a tunnel from the beach road, under that hill and the road continues in the direction of home. So I thought I would look for it. Off I pedalled, or rather freewheeled down one of the hills that lead away from here. The usual ride to the start of the cycle track and along at the side of the beach ( such a different ride, for me ) towards the rusty old bridge, which may just feature in the next video.
Not in this one



All the while looking out for the tunnel. Yup, I saw it. And attempted to find a road leading in that direction. Nope, nothing I could ride on, or even see a way to. I wish I could remember where I read or heard it but, “You can’t get there from here. You should have started somewhere else.” fits the bill. A Fred Wedlock song might be a source . . .

So, the ride intention came to nothing except twelve miles of really pleasant pedalling ending with that hill I descended to leave the apartment, only this time going up. Not yet all of the way. It will happen though.

You may have seen this map before


----------



## xzenonuk (28 Apr 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Wrong thread mate. Go in here and try again https://www.cyclechat.net/forums/bicycle-mechanics-and-repairs.37/



sorry i do not understand this? i directly quoted and responded to a post in this thread.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2018)

I parked the car at the corner of Burrator reservoir, but then spent the next 10 minutes fiddling with my derailleur jockey wheels, the Cambridgeshire clag had seized them up a bit.
Off I went again in leg warmers and full finger gloves. The first bird I heard was a cuckoo.....
I rode through Sheepstor, I love this hamlet, so pretty. Then my climb started. At the steep bit a ewe and lamb were in the road, they ran away, up around the bend. Then they shot back pursued by a roadie!
Then I spotted a long tailed and bodied bird perched in a dead tree, certainly looked like a cuckoo... then one flew over my head and joined the first one in the tree.
My climb up to Eylesbarrow was marred by me having to put a foot down for the first time in 4, a rock rolled really awkwardly and I had to steady myself. Not bad I suppose, last time I was up here I went over the handlebars!
The view was a bit murky today




On to Nuns Cross, this is where I turned back last time after a blow out on my rear tyre




I continued on past Hessary Tor and groups of youth preparing for the 10 tors





I carried on to Princetown, the campers at the Plume of Feathers impressed me, I wouldn't call it camping weather!

Looks like I'm headed to prison....




Then I doubled back on myself, turning at the way marker for Burrator. By heck, my bingo wings got a damn good shaking for the next couple of miles!





There be Burrator, I can smell me pastie in the car!








Just here a bird flew into a tree not 50 yards away. It cuckooed away for a few minutes. That was 3 for the day. 
I continued my decent down to Norsworthy Bridge and then did a lap and a half of the reservoir 




Wood Sorrel





Primrose 





Only 17 miles but it was lovely, every single millimetre of it.

Big thanks to @ChrisEyles for being nice!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1536380156


----------



## Paulus (28 Apr 2018)

Such a miserable day here, that I only went to the shops for some essentials. A round trip of 5 miles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2018)

Had hoped to ride today
*But..............*
After getting back from the ParkRun, SWMBO told me was going to clear/sort-out the shed & garage
I could go out, but, then she'd just dispose of what she thought fit....................................

As it turned out, other things happened instead, such as trip to IKEA, (wife to) sister-in-laws, daughter to Cathedral, & a collection of offspring about 16:30

So, no ride, & back to work in the morning


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Apr 2018)

Today's ride has been on, then off, then on again as the forecasters changed their minds about whether it would rain or not. I'd pretty much given up on the idea but then the update this morning showed it _should _stay dry so I hastily got my stuff together and got out just after 9am.

I was aiming for Ellesmere as I'd be riding into the wind to start and have it helping on the way home. The roads weren't too busy at this time on a Saturday but that didn't stop one small van driver from coming unnecessarily close when the rest of the road was clear.

After Montford Bridge I was onto the quieter roads I like, heading for Little Ness and Baschurch. On the way I encountered a set of temporary traffic lights which changed for me just as I was about to stop. Always nice when that happens. Shortly afterwards a lorry driver made up for the earlier van by waiting patiently for a gap then giving loads of room. He got a wave of thanks.

The headwind wasn't too bad and I made fairly good progress the rest of the way to Ellesmere, going through the town and round to The Mere then heading on my way again along a couple of the narrow streets, back past the marina and heading for Whitemere, Colemere and Lyneal.

I used the knockabout bike expecting the roads to be wet and muddy after it rained much of the day yesterday, but it wasn't until after Lyneal that I found water across the road and even then it wasn't a lot. No complaints from me about that.

My usual back-road route to Wem was pleasantly quiet and by now I had the northerly wind directly behind me so I got on quite nicely. I had an annoying MGIF pass on the climb up Palms Hill where a small white van (again) scooted past in the face of oncoming traffic and swerved across in front of me. I wasn't impressed and nor was the driver of the lorry coming the other way. I think we both made our feelings felt.

Thankfully there were no further incidents like this for the rest of the trip. I paused for a bite to eat by Moreton Corbet castle then the wind continued to help me along through Shawbury, Roden, Rodington, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham and Cross Houses.

I realised that I was going to be short of the metric century I thought I might manage but I could easily add a bit extra that would give me a pleasing enough round figure, so I headed to Cantlop, Condover and over Lyth Hill to finish off.

60.4 miles this time at 13.8 mph average.





A typically rural scene on the way to Ellesmere.





Activity on the canal.





The birds aren't bothered about my presence at The Mere.





Nobody sailing at Whitemere but a motorboat is out pottering around.





Moreton Corbet Castle.





Cronkhill. Not far to home now.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Apr 2018)

Sara P and Steve E and I met up in the Green. The forecast wasn't wonderful with temps being lowish and rain about. We headed over to Upton where Pete M and new boy Rob A were waiting. Sara headed homeward as we took to the School and on down onto the Hams. Just before Ashleworth we climbed to Wickridge Street. Downhill and on around a couple of bigger and busier roads took us to the garden centre at Staunton. It was quite busy with the lunchtime crowd but we found a suitable spot to continue with the craic.

Time passed pleasantly with the chat before we saddled up to go by Gadfield Elm and on around to Pendock. Now it was a fairly standard run back through the Castlemorton lanes. Despite the forecast we did not get wet as the attempts at rain were pretty feeble. Our riding kept us nicely warm so all in all a very pleasant social outing. 40 smiles


----------



## theloafer (28 Apr 2018)

had a steady route planned Bowes up to tan hill (via the Bowes moor road) then down to Kirkby Stephen out to Nateby towards Keld the left before keld back up to the tan hill and back along Bowes moor..  but as we pulled into Kirkby karon was getting off her bike some how lost her balance and hit the deck flat on her back , which aggravated a old back injury and she could not move ... dialled 999 was told not to move her and keep her calm and warm the lady in halls (newsagents) brought out some blankets and another a hot water bottle as at 30mins laid there cold was getting to her.
first responder arrived and he soon got to work .... verdict no major problems once we got her up and moving.. ordered a taxi back to Bowes to pick up the vehicle then back to Kirkby to collect the bikes ..then home ...been a funny old day


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 Apr 2018)

theloafer said:


> had a steady route planned Bowes up to tan hill (via the Bowes moor road) then down to Kirkby Stephen out to Nateby towards Keld the left before keld back up to the tan hill and back along Bowes moor..  but as we pulled into Kirkby karon was getting off her bike some how lost her balance and hit the deck flat on her back , which aggravated a old back injury and she could not move ... dialled 999 was told not to move her and keep her calm and warm the lady in halls (newsagents) brought out some blankets and another a hot water bottle as at 30mins laid there cold was getting to her.
> first responder arrived and he soon got to work .... verdict no major problems once we got her up and moving.. ordered a taxi back to Bowes to pick up the vehicle then back to Kirkby to collect the bikes ..then home ...been a funny old day


Ouch, hope she is okay after her fall.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Apr 2018)

Sorry about your mishap @theloafer, hope Karon is going to be all right.
A like for the attempted ride, not for the incident 

My ride today was mainly the 1.4 miles for the annual PoP the Pedal on the (Scottish) Parliament, but somehow I made it into a 55 mile ride 
Three other Glasgow Belles and I started from Linlithgow (which is half way starting from Glasgow) to the Meadows in Edinburgh.
The day started wet and quite cold, still, we were making good speed (12mph ahem ...) on the canal path for the meet, then I had a puncture.
I really need to change the tyres on that bike for some Marathons, getting too many punctures for my like, always in the pouring rain too.
Anyway, I'm happy to say we made it to the event, where I had a brief chat with @Telemark from the Edinburgh Belles.
As usual it was freezing, even though the sun started to slowly peak from the clouds.
I got confused on the one way system to get back to the canal, this resulted in a well deserved beep by a driver, on the day marked as a lobbying day to improve cyclists' safety on the roads 
Never mind, what about the cyclist in the Meadows park that told us of for stopping on the left of the designated cycle lane?
That there Embra' is stressing, so it is!
After we had our packed lunch at the Parliament (the last of the big spenders!), we went for a coffe, then headed back to Linlithgow for the train home.
The sun did come out, so did the headwind.
I'm weather beaten now, ready for my dinner too 
Some pictures for you:
start of the ride, it is wet, going to get wetter in a mo'



We have arrived at the Scottish Parliament.
Considering the weather, it was actually very busy, a few thousand cyclists there, on bikes, tandems, trikes, recumbends, kids on trailers, on balance bikes.
I did not take many pictures as I was trying to warm up, eat, drink, all at the same time.





Pictures from the ride back: it was a lovely ride, in spite of the head wind, the weather had turned nice.
Now not restricted by time constraints, we stopped several times for picking wild garlic, admiring the scenery, taking photos.
A great day out for the Belles and for all the cycling groups that pedaled to be heard by them who decide about cycling infrastructure.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Apr 2018)

theloafer said:


> had a steady route planned Bowes up to tan hill (via the Bowes moor road) then down to Kirkby Stephen out to Nateby towards Keld the left before keld back up to the tan hill and back along Bowes moor..  but as we pulled into Kirkby karon was getting off her bike some how lost her balance and hit the deck flat on her back , which aggravated a old back injury and she could not move ... dialled 999 was told not to move her and keep her calm and warm the lady in halls (newsagents) brought out some blankets and another a hot water bottle as at 30mins laid there cold was getting to her.
> first responder arrived and he soon got to work .... verdict no major problems once we got her up and moving.. ordered a taxi back to Bowes to pick up the vehicle then back to Kirkby to collect the bikes ..then home ...been a funny old day


Another like for the write up. Hope Karon will be okay after the incident.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Apr 2018)

Less than 7 miles, but featuring a 23% hill. That was before the first mile was done too!
Scenic though.....








https://www.strava.com/activities/1538131384


----------



## delb0y (29 Apr 2018)

Back in March, when I wrote:



delb0y said:


> Managed a cheeky 15 today, on top of yesterday's 32. Time to start building... Suspect that means I won't get the bike out again until May!



I wasn't being serious. But it turned out to be prophetic. What with decorating, the garden suddenly bursting into life, lots of weekend trips to the tip, a few family things and so on, there's been no time for riding. So it's back to square one fitness-wise. 

Ten miles and one barn owl, today. That's all.

Derek


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Apr 2018)

Quite a chilly ride today, where’s the nice weather gone?!
A steady 30.8 mile loop out to Selby with a cafe stop in Beal, very nice.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Apr 2018)

Still recovering from a horrible cold.
Decided a spin on the bike was in order.
Thought I’d take Mr M’s Cube, the lovely Big Helga.
Poor Helga is always filthy and Mr M said her gears were slipping 
I removed her mudguards and gave her a good clean and lube, raised the saddle then set off.
Wee shower of hailstones as I left but “soldiered on” 
Weather improved and Helga behaved impeccably, (think she appreciated the clean up) 
Passed 2 ewes and some lambs, stopped for a drink and the lambs were talking to me, went closer and they ran over to meet me, cute wee things 
Went to visit my equine pals, not seen them for a while. My favourite dun coloured pal got a bit excited at the “selfie” while her big friend showed off his new purple rug, very smart.
Glad I managed out for a bit, feel better for the exercise, fresh air and my wee pals.


----------



## Slick (29 Apr 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sorry about your mishap @theloafer, hope Karon is going to be all right.
> A like for the attempted ride, not for the incident
> 
> My ride today was mainly the 1.4 miles for the annual PoP the Pedal on the (Scottish) Parliament, but somehow I made it into a 55 mile ride
> ...


Great effort again from you Pat and the rest of the Belles. West is best though, so I'm glad you made it back intact.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Apr 2018)

A favourite little Audax event of mine, the Merry Monk 105. Stunning route and fabulous cakes all for Dorset Air Ambulance fundraising.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2018)

Out on the Giant this morning, now resplendent with clipless pedals and me wearing proper cycling shoes and cleats for the first time...what could possibly go wrong? 

As often happens, it was up Coal Road, only to get half way along there and find it closed for the second Sunday on the bounce. You might think it would make sense to put a sign up warning of the road closure ahead so you can stay on the main roads might you, but then you'd clearly not work for the council...who instead diverted all the traffic, including me, round a housing estate instead.
Anyhow, it's all miles isn't it? 

Back out onto Coal Road beyond the works and onto Skeltons Lane, down the hill to Thorner which was looking magnificent ahead of the TdY with bunting across the Main Street and Yorkshire flags flying from many of the buildings. Up onto Milner lane and along the ridge all the way to East Rigton, before taking Bramham Lane, which is still as muddy as ever, to Jewitt Lane and the climb onto Thorner Lane, through the dip and onto Thorner Road for the drop into Bramham.
Through there and up Town Hill, simply because you've got to climb one of the hills to get out of the village and onto Toulston Lane and back into the countryside. Through the dip on there and then right onto Garnett Lane. I had no trouble unclipping to stop at the junction with the A659, but I did have a few problems clipping back in but got on my way with no great drama. Across the A64 bridge then down the hill and through Stutton, then a few more attempts at clipping back in to climb the A162 up to Raw Lane.
There were signs out warning of stone chippings at the turning to Raw Lane and I nearly avoided it as a result - glad I didn't as whenever the work is being carried out it hasn't been done yet, despite signs for the full length of the road al the way to Ulleskelf. Just beyond the village I stopped at the bench for a breather and a couple of pics:










Next to the bench is a bin and a bus stop - this place only sees an occasional bus but it's clearly party central on a Saturday night as there were 6 "Gordons and Tonic" cans in the bin. Rock on Ulleskelf!
Straight on from there past Leeds East Airport and into Church Fenton, then the long straight run to Barkston Ash, a wiggle on the A162 and the scenic route into Saxton. Leaving the village I was caught up by another roadie and we had a chat as far as Copley Lane, where he pushed on.
Past Lotherton Gates, right for Aberford and then onto Cattle Lane for the ups and downs to Cock Beck and the climb up to Barwick, then Scholes and the drop down Leeds Road and onto local roads to home.

*33.78 miles* (54.36km) in *2h 31m* at an average of *13.4mph* with *1,594 ft* of climbing and an average temperature of 8.3 degrees

Pleased with that, my first clipless ride and apart from a few minor problems clipping back in it passed without incident. Also another ride banked in the half century challenge - April is the first month this year where I've been able to get at least one qualifying ride in each weekend, plus it pushed me over 300 miles for the month which is virtually double the mileage of my next best month this year.

Lots of other cyclists out, not a single close pass all ride  and the sun shone for pretty much the entire ride. What's not to love?

To end, the map:


----------



## Mike_P (29 Apr 2018)

Double figure  for the first time this year  and managed it between . 18.46 miles and 1005ft upgrade. Strange wind direction resulted in 6 PRs in normally unexpected places including this annoying climb in Harrogate. Not that steep but the road surface away from the smooth tarmac in the foreground is ridges of hard, originally loose, chippings making for some unnecessary mini climbs every foot.




Could be an historic picture;




Todays near miss - for those who believe colour of jersey is irrelevant they could have a point as I had a bright yellow one on




Using the hybrid again I took advantage of new cycle track but the signage is slightly odd 




The view west from the high point on the ride - a bit cloudy!





Amusing incident with the sheep in this field. That close to wall on the far side of the field suddenly sprinted (as best as a sheep can sprint) towards the road side wall and its two lambs followed only for them to be scared by me cycling past. Wondered if the sheep spotted me and decided the lambs needed to get use to cyclists




Normally this occurrence is annoying but it did give me someone to keep an eye on as I ventured along a Penny Pot Lane with more than its far share of potholes - actually east bound turned out not to be too bad in decent light but the other carriageway was  in places. Did see one brave sole heading along it.




Dog of the day was not picked up by the GoPro - a poodle like animal that decided to chase me through the local country park.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Apr 2018)

Still only 10C at 2 pm with lots of big threatening shower clouds around. I didn't want to risk repeating Wednesday night's drenching so fitted a race blade to the back. This worked some sort of voodoo magic and ensured a dry ride. There was a cold north easterly wind blowing, so that seemed the best way to go although I did nearly turn back after a couple of miles as my fingers were frozen. However, the further I went the smaller the clouds and the bigger the gaps between them. After 12 miles I even managed to shed the windstopper jacket. 

Looking north towards the Lammermuir, with Dirrington Great Law on the extreme right.






I couldn't find the 'your bike in front of a decorative arch being attacked by a gorilla' thread so I'll just post this here.





There's a small play park over the wall to the right, which the gorilla is presumably part of. 

At this point I was still heading east into a biting wind, but on turning south and passing through Westruther it became more of a cross / tail wind and what's more it was still getting sunnier. I continued south and made a small detour to Smailholm Tower.






This was an almost reiverproof border stonghold, which has a fantastic view south looking towards the border. There is still some snow on the Cheviot. 







The clear skies had spread inland, this view looking south west - 






I attempted a photo of the sun glittering on the Tweed from the Dryburgh suspension bridge but the camera phone can't handle the contrast. So here's another photo of the bike instead. 




According to the trip computer I'd done just over 46 miles. I'd forgotten it had been cutting out at the start of the ride, probably because it was so cold. Strava says I did 49 miles at 14.5 mph. If I'd known that I would have gone round the block to make the 50. 

The map -


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Apr 2018)

A somewhat unimaginitive commute home from wrk this morning, it was at least dry which is more than can be said for the day before. A solid week of commuting, all work and no play
On the plus side, this morning saw 2437 miles for the year, which has kind of set my target at 600 miles a month. That might be tough...


----------



## Stonechat (29 Apr 2018)

Went to the meet-upfor the club run. Uneventful ride there,
Notice the right shifter was slightly wonky so straightened

Started the ride and I had no control over rear derailleur
I am on Di2
Had a minor issue last week and no idea about di2, so need to get it looked at

Got home, warmed up for a while and went out on the Kona Roadhouse
So did a route via St Ann's Hill and Stonehill to Windlesham via the now reopened Woodlands Lane Bridge over the M3
Explored some nice small lanes in the Windlesham/Lightwater and almost Bisley area, back via Chobham and Addlestone

Weather was miserable, cold with a north wind, and occasional showers (only light)
Could've done with more clothes

30.27 miles @ 15.9 mph and 919 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1538625659/

The earlier bit was only 3.6 miles


----------



## Donger (29 Apr 2018)

I thought it was supposed to rain all the time in Wales. Not today it didn't. Got up at stupid o'clock from the holiday cottage we are staying in at Llandanwg, and got in beautiful little 22 miler before breakfast. All in fine sunny (though chilly) weather. Headed off North into Harlech along the coast road. This was half a mile down the road (Snowdonia and the Llyn Peninsula in the background) :





I was soon up level with Harlech Castle:




..... from where I steered well clear of this road (note the eye watering gradient!):




and instead dropped down the gentle way through the woods on the B4573, listening to the sound of birdsong while looking through the trees to the sea below.




I turned back just before Talsarnau and took the pan flat road back to Harlech. Had one hairy moment when I narrowly avoided getting my wheel caught in a rail track at an obliquely angled level crossing, and then quite a sudden and fairly steep climb up past the castle. Carried on South past Shell Island in the direction of Barmouth, checking out places to park my car when I ride that way later in the week. (If I can cut out 6-10 miles at this end of the ride, I'll have time for 6-10 more miles around the Mawddach estuary ... which seems to be one of the highlights around here). I turned around when I got past Tal-Y-Bont, where I spotted these fellas in a field. Competition Time: How many alpacas?




returned via Llanbedr, which reminded me a little of Hawes in the Yorkshire Dales, and which, notably, has a bike sales /hire/repair shop called "Snowdonia Cycles".




At about the 20 mile mark, I slogged my way up the hill at Llanfair and arrived back at Llandanwg (Shell island visible in the background):




Before returning to the bungalow, I nipped down to Llandanwg Beach for a moment, gazing across to the Llyn Peninsula:




That's all folks. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Apr 2018)

@Donger we'll all be disappointed if you don't ride up that 40%.
It would be silly not to while you're there......


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2018)

Wow, lovely scenery @Donger 

Went to Snowdonia on a school geography field trip many moons ago, and we did a beach dune mappy thing on that very beach at Harlech 

Dunno about that 40% hill though. I'm not sure my suggestion about assisting the climb would wash...


----------



## C R (29 Apr 2018)

I wasn't planning on riding today, as we were going to visit some friends in Reading, however I woke up at half past six and couldn't go back to sleep, so I thought I might as well do a few miles.

The day looked grey and not very promising but dry, though a bit cold. I decided I might try a new route, but with easy bail out points in case it started raining. Went out past St Peters Garden Centre, then left up Hatfield Bank (improved my best time in this segment by 14 seconds, I had to walk my bike to the top when I started cycling again a two years ago). Then left towards Wadborough past the Norton Parish Hall, and left again at Wadborough towards Drakes Broughton. 

As it still wasn't raining I rode through Drakes Broughton towards the A44, where I took the left again towards Worcester. By this time I started feeling some drops of rain, but luckily it just stayed like that. 

I was a bit apprehensive about cycling on the A44, but there wasn't a lot of traffic at this time of the day, and the traffic there was gave me plenty of room. 

Turned towards the County Hall at Spetchley, and then towards home via Red Hill. 

I got home in time for breakfast with the monkeys.

14.7 miles and 525 feet at an average of 13.5mph. This takes my April total to 137 miles.


----------



## Katherine (29 Apr 2018)

A bright and breezy ride with the A group ( my turn), up though Leigh and Hindley to Haigh Hall near Wigan, looking pretty in the spring sunshine. I'd downplayed the amount of climbing on the event invite but the uppity bits were soon tackled by the group.
Followed by my Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich, Agecroft route to add some miles. It is a very up and down route. I love the decents and feel like I've earned them on the climbs. Today though, I nearly came unstuck when I met a large pothole at the bottom of the lovely descent into Kearsley.
Week 5 of clipping in and out, going much better.


----------



## ChrisEyles (30 Apr 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Only 17 miles but it was lovely, every single millimetre of it.
> 
> Big thanks to @ChrisEyles for being nice!
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1536380156



Glad you enjoyed the ride, and some lovely pics there! I did the same loop on Friday, and also blew out my rear tyre around Nun's cross, screwing up a hop over one of the culverts (had a spare tube in the bag so carried on no probs though)... my friend then blew his out heading down the bingo-wing-flapping descent into burrator! 

Nice spot with the cuckoos. I was nerding out over the bog ecology there, spotted some heath bedstraw, milkwort, lousewort and lots of sphagnum mosses. It's a great loop, although quite a bit tamer than it used to be now they've re-surfaced sections of it.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2018)

ChrisEyles said:


> Glad you enjoyed the ride, and some lovely pics there! I did the same loop on Friday, and also blew out my rear tyre around Nun's cross, screwing up a hop over one of the culverts (had a spare tube in the bag so carried on no probs though)... my friend then blew his out heading down the bingo-wing-flapping descent into burrator!
> 
> Nice spot with the cuckoos. I was nerding out over the bog ecology there, spotted some heath bedstraw, milkwort, lousewort and lots of sphagnum mosses. It's a great loop, although quite a bit tamer than it used to be now they've re-surfaced sections of it.




I was ultra careful on the culverts!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Apr 2018)

With the roads having had a good chance to dry out I thought it might be good to bring the Dawes out of its winter hibernation. Although dry it's quite breezy and cold out so I didn't plan to do anything too adventurous and headed to do the anti-clockwise version of my Melverley loop again.

Having mostly ridden the knockabout bike for the last few months, going to the narrower drop bars took a little while to get used to and my steering was a little wobbly. By the time I'd got about 10 miles done it was all starting to feel quite natural again though.

Although the wind was against me to Little Ness then an annoying cross wind to Melverley I still made reasonable progress (the advantage of riding this bike). I decided not to do the climb that I did last time, so went to Prince's Oak instead and had wind assistance up the climb there. The wind didn't seem to help as much as expected on the way to Halfway House and Westbury, then was coming in from the side along the straight to Nox so I didn't see the high speeds that I enjoyed last time (17/18 mph cruising speed, 26 max along here this time) and the bike was kicking sideways at every gateway or gap in the hedge.

I did get a bit of a boost on the way to Exfords Green then had to turn back into the wind for the last bit to home.

33.5 miles for this trip at 14.8 mph average. Looking forward to taking it for a spin on a nice warm day now.





Just the one pic today at the Royal Hill.


----------



## Datum2 (30 Apr 2018)

Another Sunday another wretched weather day. 
Our journey today started at the guided bus car park, St Ives. Headed out through the Hemingfords, Godmanchester on to The Offords the left to Graveley, Caxton and then goody stop at Abbotsley.
Onwards through Gamlingay and then Hatley, an interesting village with an old fashioned children road sign with red triangle on top.
Croydon, Arrington and through Wimpole. Decided the coffee stop should be elsewhere as Wimpole was heaving with visitors.
Then Orwell Barrington and the long drag uphill by the now redundant Cemex cement works followed by Haslingfield where we stopped at the Moringa Tree for hot chocolate, cake and soup and very nice too. Getting going again through the Eversdens, Bourn, Knapwell, Conington, Fenstanton and finally St Ives. Horrible weather for cycling, cold and windy. Next time blistering sunshine!
52 Miles.


The Moringa Tree in Haslingfield





Thatched wall in Orwell





Silo conversion in the village of Kingston






The shape of things to come with the new A14 as seen from the Conington - Fenstanton road






Very old style road sign in Hatley


----------



## gbb (30 Apr 2018)

A bit 9ff colour this weekend rtf so out tonight for the first time in about a week...and maybe a bit more .
19 miles. Quite blustery but just find a pace that works.
Saw some white bluebells. A couple clumps within a mile of each other...




Or maybe they'e just snowdrops


----------



## gavgav (30 Apr 2018)

Donger said:


> I thought it was supposed to rain all the time in Wales. Not today it didn't. Got up at stupid o'clock from the holiday cottage we are staying in at Llandanwg, and got in beautiful little 22 miler before breakfast. All in fine sunny (though chilly) weather. Headed off North into Harlech along the coast road. This was half a mile down the road (Snowdonia and the Llyn Peninsula in the background) :
> View attachment 406646
> 
> I was soon up level with Harlech Castle:
> ...


It’s a fabulous area when you get weather like that! I’ve not braved the hill into Harlech yet!!


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

gbb said:


> A bit 9ff colour this weekend rtf so out tonight for the first time in about a week...and maybe a bit more .
> 19 miles. Quite blustery but just find a pace that works.
> Saw some white bluebells. A couple clumps within a mile of each other...
> View attachment 406763
> ...



They're spanish bluebells (hyacinthoides hispanica) - also come in pink and blue.


----------



## Donger (30 Apr 2018)

My second day in North wales, and my second 06:45 start. Headed out in my high viz jacket, not knowing what traffic I might encounter on a weekday. Turns out there was none, even on the A road. Then I turned off up a side road at Llanbedr and headed up into the mountains. In the next two hours I saw two cars. This surpassed even Arkengarthdale as the most remote, out-in-the-sticks ride I have ever done. Only 19.2 miles, but loved every inch of it. Some steep little bits, and some plunging descents, but another great ride. I shall let the pictures do the talking.
1. In the beautiful Cwm Bychan:




2. Selfie, actually looking happy for once:




3. The upper reaches of the Bychan valley:




4. Rock and moss landscape by the lake (Lyn Cwm Bychan) .... accompanied by the sound of a cuckoo very close by:




5. I turned into an involuntary stock herder for a half a mile or so in each direction as this lot became suspicious of me stalking them silently with my tongue hanging out and panting like a wolf:




6. On the high road to Talsarnau looking out over the sea, Snowdonia and the Llyn Peninsula:




7. Dropping down towards Harlech:




8. Just above that 40% hill I showed yesterday. I reckon this bit must have been close to 30% too. I got off and walked. p.s., like almost everyone else I have spoken to over the last couple of days, the painter was also a Brummie! :




Travel plans and weather outlook mean probably no riding for the next couple of days, so my undercarriage has a chance to recover!
Harlech area highly recommended. More to follow in a couple of days. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Old jon (1 May 2018)

Diolch yn fawr, @Donger for the scenery. I love the pics and am only slightly jealous of the ride.

Sometimes, life could be more accommodating. This is not a complaint, you understand, merely an observation. And of course I could try harder as I do have all the free time I could wish for, yet I still shoehorn bike rides in between other priorities.

So, another twelve miles, this time with added extra free rain! The locals tell me it rains a lot here, and I reply that it rains more in Leeds. Especially when I am out on my bike. Another observation; bikes without mudguards become incredibly mucky when ridden in the rain, don’t they? And also the rider. Both my bikes in Leeds have mudguards, proper ones. The one here does not. When I bought it I figured that any rain here would be warm, and I figured correctly, though this may change when winter arrives in June. No clearance for a rear wheel mudguard on this bike, so I have to settle for deposited dirt. Hmmmph!!

A quieter ride today, although one of the fishermen on the bridge over the Rio Itacorubi had just landed a fair size ( about two pounds ) fish as I arrived. The man did look happy. Riding on mostly flat, or almost flat, roads is OK but a familiar gradient hill would be a good change. No road signs to tell you how steep they may be here, local knowledge is all important. Mind, I did not look for hills, just the access road for a tunnel. Found it, and if I can schedule a ride for outside rush hour I will ride through the tunnel some time soon. Cyclists were few today, I overtook a couple of maybe commuters and was overtaken by one other. In the opposite direction, yup, some cyclists. The odd skateboarder and a couple of awkward joggers. Anyway, the ride to the bridge and back was as easy as ever, with only the final hill being a heave to pass the last stopping point. A mere one hundred miles since buying the bike here, and the fitness ( ? ) is returning. With a grin.


----------



## Stonechat (1 May 2018)

Having had some small surgery yesterday (removal of a cyst) I am inactive for a day or two. Could ride y trainer, but still have dressing on and rather leave it for a couple of days


----------



## i hate hills (1 May 2018)

Out Monday and Tuesday before backshift. Managed a couple of 6 mile rides . Dry but cool up here . Roads quiet on my route which is great. Really enjoying it and cant wait till the proper t shirt weather .....if we get any that is.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2018)

Making the most of it being dry at the moment I took the Galaxy out for another spin.

It's not quite as cold as yesterday, sunnier and was a little less windy (when I set out at least) which made for a pleasant start, apart from an overtaking car squeezing me up against a parked vehicle less than half a mile from the start - not happy with that.

Getting out onto the main road I was riding against the wind which wasn't too bad at this point and in any case, the Dawes seems better in a headwind than my other bikes. I got on reasonably well to Longnor where I turned towards Acton Burnell and enjoyed a nice fast run with the wind behind me.

The good pace continued to Cressage where the route became a bit more hilly through Eaton Constantine. At Walcot I headed west and towards the wind which slowed things down again, then from Upton Magna I was riding directly into it and was sure that it was stronger than earlier in the ride (the Met Office confirms this and says it was 22 mph gusting to 30). After being helped along earlier this section felt really slow. I made use of the drops which didn't make me any faster but seemed to make it less of an effort to keep the speed steady.

Getting back to Condover I finally turned towards home and was able to up the pace again for the last couple of miles. Fairly hard work again but still enjoyable. A good number of other cyclists out and about - mostly with touring rigs this time.

34.1 miles this trip at 15.2 mph average which I'm quite pleased with.






Just the one picture again to show off how nice it was out. On the road between Cressage and Eaton Constantine.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 May 2018)

After yesterdays horrid weather, and spending the whole day cooped up in the loft sweating like a whatsit, today I was definitely going for a ride. Dawned sunny but chilly, so after the school run (normally covered by SWMBO, but she's away with 20 odd 8 yr olds...) it was decision time, which bike?
Opted for the trike in the end, I need to build up my recumbent legs, also my road confidence on the wonderful contraption. 
Initial mile or so on cyclepaths up to Virginia Water, then the peace and quiet of the roads through the Wentworth Estate. Nearly hit by a golf ball, bounced on the road next to me, and the bloomin' ball whacker never even cried fore!
Came out of Wentworth not where I expected to, so had a mile or 2 on the A30, no issues with cars etc got loads of room. Into the park, round the lake, out the park onto the roads again, back into the park again.
Had a great 32mph whizz down from the Jubilee Statue, and a pause for this





The millstone on Queen Annes Ride.

Home on 32.75 miles, so that's the May Metric half ride done. Clouded over the last 45 minutes or so and went from very pleasant to decidedly chilly, glad I got my clothes right today.


----------



## jongooligan (1 May 2018)

Frosty but sunny morning here today so I was up at ten to six when Mrs. jg got up for work and I was out of the house before seven. Took the path through Cong Burn Woods towards Pelton Fell to avoid the commuter traffic and then crossed the old colliery to get onto the C2C path. I'd warmed up a bit by the time I got to Tommy Thomson's bench at Beamish so stopped to take some gear off.

Bike having a rest with a Beamish Shorthorn.




Onwards and upwards the track climbs all the way through Consett to Lydgett Junction. It was good to be on the track while the surrounding roads were busy with commuter traffic - I saw barely a soul all morning. Must try to get out more in the early morning.

Lydgett Junction.




Out onto the moors now and the wind was trying to push me all the way back home. No chance! I could smell the cafe at Park Head where a tea cake and a mug of tea gave me the strength tackle the next section across the high moor. 
The track from Park Head to Rookhope is challenging on a road bike; so challenging that I doubt I'll ever do it again. To begin with the first mile and a half is single track in a deep groove giving plenty of opportunity to ground either pedal especially with a strong cross wind snatching at the bars. There are several washouts along here too where I dismounted and walked. The next couple of miles have been 'improved' to allow motor access to the grouse butts. Great if you're in a 4x4 but a real teeth rattler if you're on a road bike. I was happy to reach the top of the incline which leads down to Rookhope, expecting the track to get better from here.

Ruined winding houses at the top of Bolt's Law Incline




The incline was used to haul up industrial products from the valley where they could be fed into the national rail network and also to lower coal from the Durham coalfields into the valley to fuel factories and furnaces. Those winding houses, where until 1923 a stationary steam engine hauled stuff up the incline are ~1700 ft above sea level and were the high point of the ride. The plunge down into Rookhope was exhilerating and a bit scary as the surface was still a little sketchy, crossed with wheel trapping drains and littered with loose rocks. I was so happy to see tarmac when I reached the bottom.
I was now thirty miles from home and had only ridden one and a half miles on the road but I'd had enough of rough stuff for a while and took the road down to Eastgate in the Wear valley. A three mile jink to the West on a surprisingly quiet A689 brought me to Westgate where I took the bridge over to the South side of the valley. This road is now very well surfaced (it was once 40% gravel, 40% pothole and 20% cow shoot) and almost traffic free (hello postie). I was also now heading East with a rising wind behind me and so made good time through to Stanhope and down to Wolsingham where I stopped at Pegotty's for a free lunch.
Yes, A FREE LUNCH, given in apology for me becoming trapped in the toilet (the bolt broke) and having to activate the alarm. I wasn't that bothered to be honest but they seemed to think I'd had a major misfortune and couldn't do enough for me.
After Wolsingham the valley opens out a bit but there's a sting in the tail in the shape of the climb up to the A68 which continues, increasingly steeply on the back road through Billy Row. Shortly after passing through there I jumped back onto a railway path; this time it was the Deerness valley path, my favourite of the Durham railway paths. Pretty much all downhill to Durham from here then a short blast on the A167 and I was home, exhausted but invigorated.
70 miles with 5,800ft of climbing but all at a measly 12mph, mainly due to the amount of off road riding I think.


----------



## gavgav (1 May 2018)

Donger said:


> My second day in North wales, and my second 06:45 start. Headed out in my high viz jacket, not knowing what traffic I might encounter on a weekday. Turns out there was none, even on the A road. Then I turned off up a side road at Llanbedr and headed up into the mountains. In the next two hours I saw two cars. This surpassed even Arkengarthdale as the most remote, out-in-the-sticks ride I have ever done. Only 19.2 miles, but loved every inch of it. Some steep little bits, and some plunging descents, but another great ride. I shall let the pictures do the talking.
> 1. In the beautiful Cwm Bychan:
> View attachment 406773
> 
> ...


I had my first trip up to Cwm Bychan, last year, and I totally agree. Hardly saw a soul and it was simply bliss!!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2018)

A Tuesday night treat on my mountain bike. The fields of Hardwick have dried up nicely, but the bridleway along Hardwick wood is a mudfest in places.
I took the bridleway to the Red House




A beautiful shade of green.

On I went to Hayley Wood, bluebells galore









And then something had me hammer the brakes on.....












A big load of common spotted orchids. That was the highlight of the ride. Even the massive buzzard that I nearly hit came a distant second.

On the way home the sky was turning a nice colour








20 miles all told. I was mucky!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1543695653

Edit; could be early purple orchid


----------



## Vantage (1 May 2018)

I set off late this morning...10.30 and looked forward to warm sunshine throughout the ride. 1 minute into it and the freezing wind was biting my fingers and legs and making me shiver...bloody weather. I waited till I'd climbed to the Blundell Arms then stopped to put the full finger gloves and wind/water proof on. And to catch my breath.
From there it was about a mile and a half of downhill into Horwich and then right through some sidestreets onto Lever Park Avenue towards Rivington.
From Rivington (where there's a new 'Cafe at Spring Cottage' according to the map (or maybe it's been there for years and I just never knew about it (Very likely) I took Horobin Lane past the reservoirs then right along the lane (No idea of its name) to Back Lane. Pootling along I saw a sign for a footpath nipping into a wooded area on my left. 
Been going down this lane for years and never knew it was there. Weird. I slammed on the brakes and turned round to investigate. Footpath. Hmm. I was pedalling my bike with my feet. Therefor they are doing the work and therefor I can ride on the footpath. Problem solved 
I suppose it could be labelled as single track but it was twisty, rooty, rocky and I was loving it. Even had a little brook running along side. After a short while the path broke into two trails, one across a small stream and the other through a gate. The Vantage was put into Mountain Bike mode and we rode through the stream to the other side. We survived.




It was such a nice discovery that I decided to take a break and enjoy a cup of tea via the flask. Perfik. Having consulted the Garmin I chose to cross the stream again and follow the trail through the gate. I chose poorly. Mudbath? You betcha. My inner adventurer chickened out and I climbed back up the path to Back Lane. On my way up two dirt bike riders were making their way down. We exchanged nods. Seems I wasn't the only rebellious lawbreaker round these parts. At least they had the decency to have their bikes fitted with proper working silencers and weren't racing around like total nobbers like the ones on the estate where I live. Oh if only anti tank rockets weren't illegal.
Back on tarmac I set off with a smile at my little discovery and merrily pootled round the bends. Then I made the mistake of glancing toward the sky. Black clouds were rolling in.  I picked up the pace a bit as I didn't relish the thought of being soaked with the wind as cold as it was. 
About to cross Holmes Brow and down under the M61 was were I met nobber no 1 of the day. A semi retiree likened himself to Nigel Mansel and came rocketing up the lane on my left heading toward me...with his wife/partner in the passenger seat of a Corsa van. He nipped the apex on his left and then again on the following right hand bend. Trees and hedges on both sides of the road. There's no way in hell he could see enough road to make those turns at that speed knowing it'd be ok. Idiot. 
I plummeted down the lane into Limbrick where a few droplets of rain bounced off my head and turned right toward Chorley. From there I had a long, boring ride along the A6 to Anderton where the familiar signs of a hypo were starting up. I decided to slog through it and aimed for a stop next to the A6/M61 bridge crossover. Once there, I plonked my arse on the bench, slurped my tea and scoffed a couple jelly babies and a cereal bar and browsed Cyclechat on the phone.10 mins later I was freezing but feeling better so decided to make tracks and head home. 
Through Horwich and into Bolton the sun was constantly in and out of the clouds. I was either freezing from the wind or baking in the sun. And every other moron in a car seemed to be in a competition to see who could overtake the closest.
I turned left off the A6 and climbed Markland Hill in my granniest of gears, coasted as much as possible along Boot Lane and home at 1.45 through the estate. 
Awaiting me on the bottom step was a dead baby bird. No idea. 20 ish miles. Shattered and having an early night.


----------



## hondated (2 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Wow, lovely scenery @Donger
> 
> Went to Snowdonia on a school geography field trip many moons ago, and we did a beach dune mappy thing on that very beach at Harlech
> 
> Dunno about that 40% hill though. I'm not sure my suggestion about assisting the climb would wash...


You've sparked a memory there Reynard. Back in the 70s I too went on that beach running ,when I attended a training course in Coleg Harlech and boy was it hard work. I also remember back then they had " dry Sundays" when you couldn't buy alcohol. Bet its different now.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 May 2018)

Vantage said:


> I set off late this morning...10.30 and looked forward to warm sunshine throughout the ride. 1 minute into it and the freezing wind was biting my fingers and legs and making me shiver...bloody weather. I waited till I'd climbed to the Blundell Arms then stopped to put the full finger gloves and wind/water proof on. And to catch my breath.
> From there it was about a mile and a half of downhill into Horwich and then right through some sidestreets onto Lever Park Avenue towards Rivington.
> From Rivington (where there's a new 'Cafe at Spring Cottage' according to the map (or maybe it's been there for years and I just never knew about it (Very likely) I took Horobin Lane past the reservoirs then right along the lane (No idea of its name) to Back Lane. Pootling along I saw a sign for a footpath nipping into a wooded area on my left.
> Been going down this lane for years and never knew it was there. Weird. I slammed on the brakes and turned round to investigate. Footpath. Hmm. I was pedalling my bike with my feet. Therefor they are doing the work and therefor I can ride on the footpath. Problem solved
> ...



That is one lovely, tidy looking set up you have there. It must be a pleasure to ride.


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2018)

Apologies for the late post this is from Sunday ,I've been away for the weekend in Inverness as I had entered the Etape Loch Ness a 65 mile closed road sportive around the Loch .When I entered I had no idea of its scale and was surprised when the email with the start list came with 5600 names on it . After the long 460 mile drive I booked in and wondered round finding the start . The town seemed full of cyclists and ever car had bikes in or on them the place was buzzing .




The finishing funnel was set up late on Saturday . A welcome sight on Sunday for many .I was off in wave C at 6.29 and needed to be in my start area at 6.09 so an early start which led to the issue of what to wear as it would be chilly early but warming up with sun and no wind




Me on the white giant number 2254 waiting to go. the gillet was handed to my support crew sister and brother in law before the start




The fast people are off .
I was soon away as they let waves of 250 people off in waves . Out of Inverness on fully closed roads was surreal the wrong way roundabouts and just cyclists flying out the town . The first view of the Loch came at about 10 miles simply stunning . I was cracking along the rolling roads on the A82 in total silence except the buzz of bike wheels .20 mile mark in 1 Hr 2 mins I'm trying to hold a bit back as the infamous climb was at 35 miles . First feed station a quick call of nature break . The sun start to appear and finally I begin to warm up . As we past through villages there are people out supporting the riders . Through Fort Augustus and thoughts turn to the climb . 4.8 miles in length and elevation gain of 1100ft .Hit the first steep ramp and was soon in bottom gear . I run a fairly high bottom gear of 34/25 and was wishing for a lower gear . Head down and steady progress was made I knew I was doing ok as I was constantly passing people and only 2 people past me . The climb changes gradients constantly and is a b#%#@£d and goes on and on .Just as you hit another steep ramp your can hear the Piper piping people over the top your nearly there . One last effort as it's a timed section . Over the top and on to a straight quick descent . Quick blast to the second feed station and a quick cake stop . Mostly downhill to the finish now . At 20 miles to go I past a male and female riding together as I pass I become aware they grabbed my wheel and our little group was formed . Without any communication we just took turns on the front as we pressed on the group swelled to eight as we picked up more riders . The 14% twisty descent by the falls of Foyer was exhilarating and pretty scary  I hit 41mph here but being closed roads you could just take the racing line not worrying about traffic . From 15 miles out I was doing maths as my target was under 4 hours but a 3.30 was now a possibility .So it was full on effort now flying home as we hit Inverness I was on the front where the road only had 1 lane closed luckily there was a constant gap near the cones so we just flew into town 2 sharp 90 degree turns and into the fishing funnel sprint to the line cheered on by 100s of spectators over the line press stop on the GPS it stops on 3.29.52 average 18.6mph




A beer and doughnut at the end the doughnut had already been devoured . Finally had a proper chat with the riders in the group and we all had done times we were happy with 




The masses at the end




A happy 13 rider . A superbly organised ride in unbelievably stunning scenery an epic ride . Official time of 3.39.42 and 798th place timed Kom 29.42 mins and 285th place well happy with that the hill training finally payed me back
And when visiting Loch Ness there one question did you see Nessie




just a baby one 

Thanks for reading an epic write up for an epic ride but I'm still buzzing about it 3 days later


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2018)

Forget to add the fastest guy did it in 2.48.50 and was also the Kom in 19 mins he was 3 minutes faster up the climb than anyone else


----------



## Old jon (2 May 2018)

What a superb ride, @13 rider . Brilliant stuff!!

Mundane trundle follows . . .

Most definitely not a wet Wednesday here, although rain was forecast. What passes for my mind was all in favour of a ride anyway and so it came to pass. I pedalled off.

Exploring a little was the vague idea. A very little was the actuality, starting with the steep drop away from home and the wander around to point the bike in the direction of Beira Mar again. Use the footbridge to cross the SC 401, this enormous road is protected from the ravages of cyclists with lots and lots of Armco and other impediments to crossing any other way. Once across, continue in roughly the same direction as before, sort of around the north side of the Botanic Gardens, unfinished. This is one part of the university area and busy too. So after a look around the area, a U turn was done and wheeltracks retraced. When the previous branching off point was reached I continued, in the direction of the road to Lagoa just to see if anything much had changed. Nope, that area is still the way it was. To complete the three legs of a misshapen tripod, and bump up the mileage by a touch, I returned to Beira Mar and rode along for a random distance just enjoying the ride.



No rain, though overcast, and a few degrees cooler than the last ride. The final hill of the ride, well, I managed a few more yards up that, and reached the door thirteen and a half miles after leaving. Smiling still, these little plusses count for a lot.

Misshaped Tripod


----------



## Vantage (2 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> That is one lovely, tidy looking set up you have there. It must be a pleasure to ride.


Thanks 
I love it to bits but it's a real pig to handle at times...very very quick steering. Nice to have when picking a line through singletrack but it's not a bike that you can just relax on and take in the scenery...It wanders about too much.
Hoping to get it resprayed in the original colour and decals copied soon. Looking a bit rough after 6 years.


----------



## Thomson (3 May 2018)

Smailholm tower! Havnt seen that place in ages. I went there over twenty years ago on my tenth birthday on a school trip :-)


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2018)

Thank you @Old jon


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 May 2018)

Another spin on the Galaxy today doing a clockwise variation of my Melverley loop.

I headed for Condover initially which gives a bit of extra distance and straight away found it a little more windy than I'd expected. Not as bad as the last couple of rides though. Exford's Green was next, then I headed for Pontesbury and Minsterley which adds a few more miles. I passed a very heavily loaded up tourer on the cycle path between these two towns.

The wind helped for a bit to Prince's Oak, then again from Melverley to Little Ness. Unfortunately I got baulked three times along this bit, once by a car whose driver misjudged the width of the lane they were backing out into and had to manouvre a couple of times before the could pull away, then by a tractor that was going quite slowly but was too wide to overtake, then finally by a lorry that needed the whole width of the road at a junction.

From Little Ness I gt on steadily but not particularly fast. The climb over the hill between Montford Bridge and Bicton was dealt with fairly easily on this bike, then I decided to vary the route again towards the end and took a detour into Shrewsbury and through the Quarry to make a change from using the direct route which is convenient but not interesting.

The downside of this is that the last couple of miles were directly into the wind which I've had enough of lately. Mixing it with the traffic round town highlighted how disappointing the brakes are on this bike, particularly the back one, so some more adjustments were done at the end which does seem to have made an improvement.

38.4 miles this time at 14.4 mph average. Slower than I'd expected.






Partway down the descent to Prince's Oak and looking towards Crew Green across the fields and the Welsh hills beyond.













Something I don't do very often is to drop into The Dingle which is the centrepiece of The Quarry park. (Walking the bike I hasten to add.) It looks as fabulous as ever.


----------



## mgs315 (3 May 2018)

Ever have one of those recovery rides where you just want to spin the legs so decide to explore a few local lanes, only to be confronted by a bastard of a hill you’ve never heard of or seen on a map when you least expect it?

I had one of those today. I wouldn’t say it’s one to write home about (half a mile average 9% with a max of just over 15) but it was most unwelcome when I didn’t want or expect anything hilly.

Nice view at the top though.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 May 2018)

Quite a nice evening for an extended commute home. Start in Thorp Arch and headed to Tadcaster and on to Bolton Percy and Appleton Roebuck. Took the left turn down Daw Lane and through the old airfield to Acaster Malbis and a photo by the River Ouse near the Ship Inn.
A little further up the road to cross the river by hopping on to the Trans Pennine Trail. I think @NorthernDave has mentioned before how narrow the gap is to get on to the cycleway, well at last it’s been widened!
Through Naburn to Stillingfleet stopping to take a photo of the fields of oil seed rape. Continuing over the old swing bridge to Cawood, Rhyther and Ulleskelf. The last two miles were on newly resurfaced roads which were a little tricky due to all the excess loose chippings.
28.1 mile in total with an average speed of 15.8 mph.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 May 2018)

I reckoned if I got up a bit earlier than usual on my rest days, and got a shufty on, I'd get my metric century ride done this morning and be home in plenty of time to get dog #1 to the vets for his nails to be clipped. Out the door at 0830, it was going to be a close run thing. A new route today, once again shamelessly copied from @Stonechat strava feed, another HDW ride, this time out to Henley on Thames and back. Some familiar roads out through Eton, Dorney and then Northwards to cross the A4. Up past Taplow before I came across the road closed signs on my route, and when I got there the road was indeed, closed A quick looksy at the Garmin, new route through Bourne End planned which took me back on track. Terrible road surfaces, and it was almost nice to get on the A4155 into Little Marlow, passing the sewage works where I've undergone confined space rescue training in the past (great tomatoes from here BTW...). Continued into Marlow, hoping to spot Saddle Safari bike shop (they do ICE trikes, will go back one day, maybe on my ICE trike), then the cheeky little climb out and up towards Henley. Of course, what goes up, and a great downhill towards Medmenham where I passed a chap running at the side of the road pushing a bike. Noted the flat rear tyre so pulled in and waited until he caught up to see if I could offer a patch or pump. No need, he had all that was required, but the rim was damaged so it was shanks pony to get home. 
Down into Henley, passing the very lovely forests full of bluebells, against the clock a bit now, no time for tea and cake
Back home via Wargrave with a too close for me pass by a 3.5t box Luton which got a special wave. Driver decided to slow in front of me so pulled round to the driver to explain that all that metal going past that close is somewhat scary, and we parted amicably. 
Home, knackered, on 65 miles. Quick coffee, dog to vet. 
Note to self, next time don't rush, takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Fonze (3 May 2018)

Glorious sunny day today , glad the rains gone away ..


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> Quite a nice evening for an extended commute home.
> Start
> View attachment 407236
> View attachment 407237
> ...



Good stuff, should be out that way on Saturday all being well. Sounds worth avoiding Raw Lane though!


----------



## Dave 123 (3 May 2018)

Just a short loop for me this evening on my road bike. 
The best sighting was a whitethroat that was perched on a telegraph wire between Great and Little Eversden. Other than that it was pretty uneventful!

Good though. 16 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1547600953


----------



## PatrickPending (3 May 2018)

Nice day for a ride so went out for a 105Km spin - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys -Ashby Magna - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Creaton - Brixworth- Creaton - Sibbetoft - Clipston (almost) - Marston Trussel (almost) - East Farndon - Lubenham - Lauguton - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Feels very April like out there I think the seasons are a month behind, nice ride anyway!


----------



## Donger (3 May 2018)

Reading about the Mawddach Trail on this thread was one of the things that inspired me to spend a week around the Harlech area, so I was really looking forward to this ride. Up and out before 07:00 again, only this time I stuck the bike on the car and drove 4 miles down the road to start my ride from a parking space I had spotted in Dyffryn Ardudwy - about half the way to Barmouth. That allowed me to ride a bout 8 miles further in the time I had, so that I could do the whole Mawddach Trail as well as Barmouth seafront. Ended up doing 27.4 miles and getting home at the exact time I had promised the missus.
Went the whole length of Barmouth Promenade and back again without seeing another soul:




.... Then made my way to the start of the trail. NOTE: Although the trail is perfect for a family bike ride, caution needed crossing the main A496 at a pinch point on a blind bend in the road.




I left money in the honesty box in both directions. Well worth it for such a brilliant start to a ride. The wooden boards alongside the rail track are a bit bumpy, and there was a bit of broken glass scattered about, but a very enjoyable way to cross the river.




There are public toilets on the South side of the bridge, and some space for car parking. I imagine the car park fills up quickly in the summer, though. The trail itself is a gravel one, though mostly quite smooth, and nothing my Marathon Pluses couldn't cope with. Not sure I'd want to do it on skinnies. Beautiful views across the sand bars in the estuary, with the mountains of Snowdonia as a great backdrop, and plenty of wildlife. (Herons, geese, squirrels and rabbits spotted).




I had the trail pretty much to myself, except for a couple of encounters with early morning dog walkers. One dog was a bit overenthusiastic to see me and came bounding at me from a distance. His owner explained that it was my high-vis jacket that was to blame, as the postman usually gives him a treat!




I met an oncoming cyclist at the half way point, togged up to the eyeballs in winter gear ... balaclava and all. He stared at me in apparent disbelief as I rode the other way with bare legs and arms in my lycra kit! I thought it was actually quite mild.




The trail ends after 6 miles or so, at the wooden toll bridge at Penmaenpool, which was where I just turned the bike around and rode back the same way. Much as I liked the thought of crossing that bridge too, I didn't fancy riding that part of the A496, having driven it a few days earlier and seen what it is like, (quite busy with traffic and hemmed in by dry stone walls). Besides, the Mawddach Trail is too nice to only do once.




I was enjoying it so much, taking in the views and watching the tide rushing in, it was a shame to get back to Barmouth so quickly.




After dawdling all the way, and regular stops to take in the views, I stepped it up and hammered it back along the coast to Dyffryn Ardudwy, where I had left the car. Still not much traffic about, so it was quite enjoyable for an A road at that time of day, with constant sea views to my left and a stiff following wind. Another lovely ride. Thanks to @gavgav (and others) for the idea in the first place. That's why I love this thread. Over the years I've done a few great rides that I wouldn't have thought of without inspiration from "Your Ride Today". One last ride tomorrow. I shall miss this place.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (3 May 2018)

Donger said:


> Reading about the Mawddach Trail on this thread was one of the things that inspired me to spend a week around the Harlech area, so I was really looking forward to this ride. Up and out before 07:00 again, only this time I stuck the bike on the car and drove 4 miles down the road to start my ride from a parking space I had spotted in Dyffryn Ardudwy - about half the way to Barmouth. That allowed me to ride a bout 8 miles further in the time I had, so that I could do the whole Mawddach Trail as well as Barmouth seafront. Ended up doing 27.4 miles and getting home at the exact time I had promised the missus.
> Went the whole length of Barmouth Promenade and back again without seeing another soul:
> View attachment 407251
> 
> ...



I’m so glad you enjoyed. I simply love the area, it’s becoming my second home now.

Sometime you should try the ride that continues up the trail to Dolgellau and then climbs up into the foothills of Cader Idris, past Cregennan Lakes. 

Pure bliss


----------



## Donger (3 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> I’m so glad you enjoyed. I simply love the area, it’s becoming my second home now.
> 
> Sometime you should try the ride that continues up the trail to Dolgellau and then climbs up into the foothills of Cader Idris, past Cregennan Lakes.
> 
> Pure bliss


Afraid I've run out of time for this trip. Will do another ride into the hills to the East of the A496 tomorrow (the Nantcol valley?) to join together some of the dots from my other rides. It has been a great week.


----------



## gavgav (3 May 2018)

Donger said:


> Afraid I've run out of time for this trip. Will do another ride into the hills to the East of the A496 tomorrow (the Nantcol valley?) to join together some of the dots from my other rides. It has been a great week.


Cwm Nantcol is lovely and there are some fabulous views out over the sea from the hills up there.


----------



## Mr Celine (4 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5232905, member: 9609"]Smailholm tower wasn't in that area, but yes it's an amazing place, in fact I drove by it twice today. But I will get up there on the bike and upload some pics.[/QUOTE]

I think he was responding to this -



Mr Celine said:


> Still only 10C at 2 pm with lots of big threatening shower clouds around. I didn't want to risk repeating Wednesday night's drenching so fitted a race blade to the back. This worked some sort of voodoo magic and ensured a dry ride. There was a cold north easterly wind blowing, so that seemed the best way to go although I did nearly turn back after a couple of miles as my fingers were frozen. However, the further I went the smaller the clouds and the bigger the gaps between them. After 12 miles I even managed to shed the windstopper jacket.
> 
> Looking north towards the Lammermuir, with Dirrington Great Law on the extreme right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon George (4 May 2018)

Back in the game! Blood results all froody - celebrated with a Pan Galactic Gargle-Blaster.

Put in a 50km qualifying ride for May and went up a forgotten little lane that I'd never traveled before. (Okay, it brought me back onto the A140, but it was dual-carriageway and downhill. ) And I found a a copse atop a steep hill festooned with bluebells. The picture doesn't, of course, do them justice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 May 2018)

Since today was forecast to be nice weather wise I booked the day off work and did an explorer square ride up to Lincoln, if everything went right I'd get my max cluster all the way to Lincoln.

Planned route was 115 miles but I had options to reduce this to 110 depending on how I decided to bag some squares on the A52, also had an extra 7 miles up my sleeve if I felt like doing them at around 80 miles.

Anyway set off just before 06:00, arm warmers on and a thin top over the SS top. Warm enough to start off in shorts though. arm warmers and top came off after a couple of hours.

Quickish 30ish miles to the edge of the A52 squares and I spot a bridleway going into the first square that I need, so divert up that, it might have been a bit bumpy 

Up to the A52 and I decide to do the two miles down it instead of the here there and everywhere route I originally planned. It was fine, traffic gave me loads of room and I was soon off it with no incidents. Knocked about 4 miles off the route.

Then up to Coddington on the outskirts of Newark, went into a farm road only to find it padlocked, so decided to find another route, found the track that @wajc mentioned to me previously and grabbed another square.

Then onto the key squares of the day, unfortunately the most important one was on a military firing range and the red flags were flying so missed out on it, gives me an excuse to go back, subsequently I've worked out I can get six squares just North of this one quite easily and they will take my max cluster to Lincoln.

A few more horrendous bridleways, some pot holed to hell, others very muddy and some both! Ended up doing the extra 7 miles, which turned out to be nearer 10!

When I got to Bardney and the cafe stop I noticed I had split the rear rim, not a crack but a full on tear in it. I gave it a push and it felt solid so risked carrying on.

Managed to get to the train station okay and home, took the wheel into the LBS and he was impressed (I'm known as the bike destroyer at my lbs) Also told me the rim was that worn it would have needed replacing anyway. so going to take the front wheel in tomorrow so he can do that one as well.

Ended up doing 122 miles, if it wasn't for the rim I would have done the extra 2.5 to take it to a double metric, though I did do 3 miles from the station to home and another mile going to the LBS, so I bagged the double metric for the day 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1549326069


----------



## Donger (4 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> Cwm Nantcol is lovely and there are some fabulous views out over the sea from the hills up there.



Not today there weren't! Foggy as hell today, and this shot was typical ...





Made for a bit of an adventure, actually. I got off the main road earlier than originally planned, just to feel safe in the mist. That meant taking a little road from Llanbedr that cut across from the Bychan valley to the Nantcol valley, and boy was it a shock. Quite a punchy little climb straight away that forced me to dismount briefly within the first half mile of climbing. Then, when back on the bike, the higher I climbed the thicker the fog got.

I soon realised the folly of relying upon a map based on a copied page from an AA route atlas, when it became clear that some of the road junctions made no sense whatsoever .... as the side roads I was encountering did not apparently exist! This made navigating rather interesting.
In the thick fog, you could sometimes imagine there would be a view of the sea just to one side, but visibility was down to about 50 yards in places, so I couldn't rely on that. Add into the equation the complete absence of signposts at the unexpected junctions, and it was turning into a guessing game. I decided to trust my instincts and just continue straight on until I wasn't climbing any more, and trust that I would recognise the junctions that _were_ shown on my map when I came across them.

Just in time, I came across a three way signpost that confirmed I was on the right track. That was followed immediately by a closed gate across the road, signposted "Cym Nantcol". I had come across a couple of these gated roads the other day, and didn't let it put me off. I was mentally making a note of every feature I encountered, but when I found myself at yet another closed gate some minutes later, I really couldn't remember whether it was the fifth or the sixth one I had gone through. By this point I was wondering whether I was trespassing deeper and deeper into some angry, shotgun-toting farmer's land, or whether this really was a public road ... and the right public road.










After following a trail along the side of a steep drop, I eventually came across another recognisable junction, and followed the lane on over a few cattle grids until I came across my first house for several miles and then crossed the River Nantcol, reaching a rather nondescript end of the road, where a farmer had parked a large trailer outside a farm entrance. No view to be had at all, except for a few soggy sheep in the mist, but at least I knew exactly where I was on the map. Birdsong and lambs bleating everywhere. Wonderfully peaceful up there.

Dropped down through the fog and across into the Bychan valley, where I again heard the cuckoo that I had heard the other day. Down past some waterfalls and a lake, and lots more soggy sheep until I arrived back on the main road in Llanbedr. That left just the long drag up the coast road to Llanfair and the drop down to Llandanwg to go. Arrived back for breakfast having done my shortest ride of the week ... 15.4 miles, bringing my total in Snowdonia to 84 miles in 4 rides (the pink bits on this map).





What a great week's cycling. I reckon I've ridden just about every road I could have ridden in the time available, and it has been really enjoyable. Some of the main roads around here are really a bit dodgy, with dry stone walls right up to the carriageway on both sides of the road and nowhere to swerve to get out of the way. I was hoping to ride the Llanberis Pass, but that was a prime example of that, and I lost all enthusiasm for it. In the end, I loved doing the little hilly roads around Harlech, and the Mawddach Trail was another highlight. All highly recommended. I shall definitely miss this place.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mrs M (4 May 2018)

Donger said:


> Not today there weren't! Foggy as hell today, and this shot was typical ...
> View attachment 407430
> 
> Made for a bit of an adventure, actually. I got off the main road earlier than originally planned, just to feel safe in the mist. That meant taking a little road from Llanbedr that cut across from the Bychan valley to the Nantcol valley, and boy was it a shock. Quite a punchy little climb straight away that forced me to dismount briefly within the first half mile of climbing. Then, when back on the bike, the higher I climbed the thicker the fog got.
> ...


Lovely write up on your wee trip and great pics too 
Thank you


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2018)

Time for the May challenge ride:

I decided to repeat the recent ride to Llyn Efyrnwy, but to use the Galaxy this time for its first big ride of the year and the biggest ride I've done on it since fitting the B17N saddle.

Setting out the conditions were cool and cloudy. I went for the long version of the outbound route and added a little extra mileage by going through Condover. At Hunger Hill another cyclist asked whether I had a map. He was headed for Ludlow, trying a new route off Strava, but his Garmin had thrown a wobbly and didn't know where it was. I showed him where we were and after a bit of a chat he carried on in the hope that it would reset itself when he got back onto the planned route.

More mileage was added by going through Pontesbury and Minsterley, the latter of which was filled with a strong smell of cooking beef as the corned beef factory prepares another batch. This was also where a problem presented itself as I ran into drizzly weather which I hadn't expected from the forecast. I just caught the edge of it here but further on at Prince's Oak I could see that it looked very wet in the direction I was headed. I was determined to get the imperial century in today regardless, so carried on with the intention of changing the route if it looked like the rain over the Tanat Valley was going to persist.

I paused for my second breakfast in a gateway between Melverley and Maesbrook and fortunately the rain clouds disappeared to the northeast before I hit the road again so it was back to the original plan.

The wind has been light all day which made for easy progress up the Tanat Valley. Traffic was lighter than last time I was here and it was all very enjoyable. Soon I was turning off to pass through Hirnant (the road here is still as bad). A concrete mixer was delivering part way up the valley, which blocked a delivery van but I was able to get past while they sorted themselves out.

Having got over the summit the descent the other side was fairly fast but I had to take care of the bad surface and a motorist coming the other way stopped to let me by having seen that I needed extra room. Much appreciated - Thankyou.

One of the worst bits of road at Abertridwr has been resurfaced since I was last here. Very nice and I hope that the rest of the Hirnant Valley will be looked at in due course.

Finally I arrived at the dam. Another bite to eat here and I carried on round the lake. The wind had picked up a bit and I was riding against it to start with. This made me try the drops again having had some success with them riding against the wind a few days ago, and I ended up riding most of the way round the lake like this. Having had a long lasting dislike of drop handlebars it has taken a while to use them properly but I liked.

I dropped in at the Old Barn Cafe and partook of a hot chocolate and a couple of slices of bara brith, which was nice, before retracing my steps round the lake again, and once more doing most of it at a reasonable pace on the drop bars.

I took the alternative route back over the hills (a much quieter lane and fewer potholes) then once back at Pen-Y-Bont Fawr I headed back down the Tanat Valley. I had the wind behind me for the return trip and with my new-found liking of the drop bars, spent a lot of time on them as I enjoyed a fast return trip.

I had a pause at Llynclys on the way back and here found that riding on the drops uses muscles that aren't normally worked that hard. In other words I was starting to ache. Despite this I thought it might be best to take the longer but quieter route home as there was heavier traffic about now due to being the Friday before a bank holiday weekend, I therefore headed for Melverley again.

Llynclys to Melverley was taken fairly steadily (but not particularly slowly), then a couple of other cyclists overtook me and left me standing. Often I'd be temped to go after them, but not today. Instead I carried on at my steady pace to Westbury, where picked up a gentle tailwind and got a great run to Nox.

Somewhere around Lea Cross I started to run out of energy so the pace slowed and by the time I climbed Lyth Hill it was an effort to keep moving. Just as well it wasn't far to home now.

116.44 miles this trip at 14.3 mph average which I'm quite pleased with. 32.7 maximum.

It wasn't planned but the odometer just clicked over onto 1,000 miles since I've owned this bike as well.

The stairs are a struggle now and I'm going to properly ache in the morning. I'm supposed to be helping to assemble a shed - oops.





Quite early on and there is lots of low cloud and mist round the Stretton hills.





That wasn't in the script. Drizzle rolling in as I approach Minsterley.





Headed up the Tanat Valley.





Gets more seriously hilly as I approach Pen-Y-Bont Fawr.





I've arrived at the dam. A bite to eat here before a quick lap of the lake.





A view acoss the lake from the dam.





Disturbing the locals.





Taking the alternative route back.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 May 2018)

Just an hour this morning, so I decided to do (some of) Stage 2 of the TdY before the pros had a go at it. 

Local roads to start, the up Leeds Road to Scholes and onto the route along Main Street, into a surprisingly stiff breeze and through the village. Very nice not to have to negotiate any parked cars on the narrow streets today.
Life in my hands then for a dash along the A64 to Thorner Lane, but it was oddly quiet for the time of day. Onto Thorner Lane and the descent into Thorner itself down Sandhills (the Van Zyl graffiti from the other year is all but gone now...).
Close pass of the day from a muppet in a pick up who simply _had_ to get in front, then faced with a car coming the other way thought it better to squeeze me to the kerb than brake, then had to brake again as he'd caught up with the car in front that was doing the speed limit...
Onto Thorner Main Street and stopped for a quick photo:




Back on the bike and through the village, taking the turning onto Milner Lane (unlike the lead car, the police escort motorcycle and the breakaway during the mens race... ) and back out into the countryside.
Up onto the ridge and along to East Rigton, where I left the route and did a long loop back around via Bramham Lane, Jewitt Lane and Holme Farm Lane, before retracing my earlier route back along Milner Lane into Thorner.
Past yet more council workers on road sweeping duties and onto Main Street, before turning right onto Carr Lane to head up to the A58, the Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*15.51 miles* (24.96 km  ) in *1h 8m* at an average of *13.6mph* and with *784ft* climbed.

Happy with that and the chance to get a ride in with everything else I've had on today. Warm enough for shorts and a short sleeved top too 

And to end, the map:


----------



## gavgav (4 May 2018)

Donger said:


> Not today there weren't! Foggy as hell today, and this shot was typical ...
> View attachment 407430
> 
> Made for a bit of an adventure, actually. I got off the main road earlier than originally planned, just to feel safe in the mist. That meant taking a little road from Llanbedr that cut across from the Bychan valley to the Nantcol valley, and boy was it a shock. Quite a punchy little climb straight away that forced me to dismount briefly within the first half mile of climbing. Then, when back on the bike, the higher I climbed the thicker the fog got.
> ...



Crikey that is a pea souper, I’ve not seen it quite that bad before!! The gated roads are certainly plentiful around there. The first time i explored around there, I had the same concerns as you, as to whether I was trespassing onto private land, but no one has stopped me......yet!!

Safe journey home.


----------



## Old jon (4 May 2018)

Today. Well, today was intended to be a gentle easy day, a ride this morning followed by a gentle bit of baking this afternoon. The ride was fine, baking started gentle and then some kind soul delivered a washing machine. OK, we had ordered the thing but delivery was supposed to be next week. Anyway, the ride.

After a squint at the map, the shore road ( AKA Beira mar ) looked good yet again, but with intentions of riding further this time. Ambitions of a fifteen mile ride were there, I actually managed 14.6 and I am going to blame the padding on top of the saddle for this. Most uncomfortable, squirming away underneath like it does. My rump may become accustomed to this but a Brooks will be bought and fitted, shame is I am not due back until August . . .

As ever with a new anything, there are still niggling little bits to adjust, so Beira Mar being a ride along a cycle track is pretty good for unscheduled stops to tighten this or curse that. Through the week it is a fairly quiet bit of riding, look out for the distracted pedestrian and all will be well. Under Hercilio Luz yet again, the bridge that bears his name, to be accurate. After this the riding becomes more unpredictable, the road is pretty good for a while but then degenerates into a freeform cloverleaf type of thing, where you need to choose your lane two hundred yards before you reach it. OK there is a shared use track available, looks like it has been shared with pile drivers and centurion tanks. Which makes for a good road surface around here. This leads to the Plaza Hotel, the furthest south I have reached before today, but today I rode on another couple of miles or so. The road rises, gently, and travelling along it reveals another bay, this one without most of the high rise development that the other bay has. Looks like wider beaches also. I decided to turn around, and enjoyed the descent of a not so steep hill.



The ride back, well, the reverse of the ride out with a bit of breeze to cool me down a bit. More cyclists around and a solitary net fisherman on the bridge over the Rio Itacorubi. A few extra yards up the hill to the apartment brought a grin, and a bigger grin when I washed off the sweat and drank a coffee. Good to find out more, cannot wait for the next trip out.

A longer doodle


----------



## galaxy (4 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Time for the May challenge ride:
> 
> I decided to repeat the recent ride to Llyn Efyrnwy, but to use the Galaxy this time for its first big ride of the year and the biggest ride I've done on it since fitting the B17N saddle.
> 
> ...


Thats the best colour of Galaxy to Have in my opinion.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2018)

6.7 miles into this morning's ride






And this happens






2 miles into return 






When I got home .


----------



## Mr Celine (5 May 2018)

For Friday's after w*rk ride I thought I'd try the hill from Thornylee to Laidlawstiel. I've never been up it before and only once gone down, many years ago on a Raleigh Pioneer with very poor canti brakes. To get there requires a couple of miles on the A72, a road I normally avoid due to the traffic (compared to other borders roads that is). I got there without incident, the climb has fantastic views down the Tweed valley from half way up, but no photos as I wasn't in the mood for stopping. Mission accomplished I carried on over the Windydoors climb towards Stow. From there is a choice of hills, either Lauder common which is long and starts at 15% or the shorter and steeper hillclimb route, which is the one I went for. At the top I took a short detour into the windfarm for a breather. 

One for the 'your bike dwarfed by a wind turbine' thread - 






Slightly closer, looking north with another wind turbine and the Gilston wind farm in the distance -






Looking west, towards Windydoors on the other side of Wedale (the valley of the Gala Water).






Now, suitably rested and recharged, I set off at 101.1 mph. At least that's what strava says. 
Standing under a spinning turbine must have confused the GPS. 






30.6 miles, 2828 feet ascent, average 14.2mph, max 101.1mph.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> 6.7 miles into this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 407507
> 
> ...



The like is, of course, for getting out there as opposed to the somewhat less than comfortable looking seatpost.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> 6.7 miles into this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 407507
> 
> ...



Ooops... I'm sure that was *not* meant to happen...


----------



## welsh dragon (5 May 2018)

Gorgeous day today, so i went for a 16 mile bimble, at 10mph. Stopped many times, to take photos. . The comedy fest is taking place in town, even so there wasn't much traffic down the lanes..


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 May 2018)

Ok so having seemingly got better from an evil chest infection/ pleurisy type symptoms and having been bored out of my brains all week not being able to do anything (including breathing properly) except subject myself to the “entertainment” that is daytime television, I decided in my infinite wisdom to venture out on this very sunny morning for a steady roll along the local lanes. For those who don’t know or follow the thread, I am part of the CycleChat metric/ imperial half century a month challenge and so the drive to get one in for this month was overwhelming me, especially having suffering from a bad dose of cabin fever! 
The route was planned, nothing too major, all I had to do was get going.
It started off really well- nice and steady- but as I got to “Top Brand” at Griffydam which, as the Leicestershire/ South Derbyshire lot will know, is a two-mile ish flat section and which the local bike club Coalville Wheelers use for time trials, I was feeling good and so gave it some, getting all “aero” and using the drops for the first time ever! 
I did quite good I thought, averaging about 23ish for that section and so my confidence grew a bit. But then the fatigue from lumping a 14 1/2 stone body in a less than 100% fit state began to kick in and I had to pull over and have a breather and a drink. It was here when I looked down at my garmin and saw I’d done 9.5 miles in 29 mins that I realised I was going WAAAY too hard for my comfort zone and unsurprisingly why I was knackered! The next few miles took me across to Whitwick which is fairly hilly in all directions but I believed that I had chosen one of the easier climbs around there in my route planning. 
That “easier climb” might as well have been alpe d’huez as the fatigue and laboured breathing were getting too much to take and so I pulled over again (at the top) to get myself right. After a few minutes rest, a drink and a gel I set off again through some more quiet lanes, taking advantage of the flats and downhill sections. There were two more climbs to pick up- one long and slow the other short and steep- but I managed these with relative ease and on reflection I put it down to the gel that I had consumed 10-15 mins previous and a second wind. 

Then it was about 5 1/2 miles of rolling roads through the beautiful rural Leicestershire countryside and back home. 

I’m glad I got the required miles in for the challenge but on reflection I should not have gone too hard.

Anyhoo, 32 sunny smiley ones for me today and a well earned chill in the back garden now awaits. 



Check out Couldn’t help myself.... on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1550690851

https://www.strava.com/activities/1550690851


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ooops... I'm sure that was *not* meant to happen...



it sure wasn't



cosmicbike said:


> The like is, of course, for getting out there as opposed to the somewhat less than comfortable looking seatpost.



i still managed to average over 14.5 mph on both journeys


----------



## gavgav (5 May 2018)

Fabulous sunny morning, not a cloud in the sky, and with Football not kicking off until 17:30 today, perfect opportunity to get my May Challenge Ride in. I was heading over to my Brother’s House, in Broseley and so wasn’t entirely sure that the Carbon Racer was the correct bike (hills!!) but I went for it.......almost falling off after 30 seconds due to hitting a sandy/gravelly patch by the Traffic Lights 

Headed out to Betton Abbots, Berrington and Cound, and I was immediately surprised by how much mud and water was on the lanes. I don’t like getting my Racer dirty 

The long climb up to Harnage Grange, was a bit of a pull, before the nice descent to Cressage, and then I took the Sheinton Road. I knew that there would be some climbing along here, but it’s the first time I’ve ridden it in this direction and I’d forgotten just how steep it is!! Managed most of the hills ok, but then I got to the 15% Woodshead Hill and half way up I simply didn’t have a low enough gear and had the shame of having to get off and push 

I was glad to reach the main road and a short fast descent to the junction for Wyke. This was an interesting section, on the narrow and steep lanes, but also a long and deep flood still there. I had no option other than to brave it and so ploughed slowly through the muddy water, then through thick mud, up to the farm. My poor bike 

The dog that had tried to mount me, on the only other time I’ve been down this lane, at the farm, started barking loudly, but thankfully this time it was behind a gate and I was glad to get to the Main Road to Benthall.

A lovely fast descent to Broseley, marred only by a MGIF woman, who I had to slow down for on the hill, as I was faster than her when she tried to overtake me 

Arrived at my Brother’s House, and sat outside in the sun, for 5 minutes, whilst I waited for him to get back, from picking up my Nephew. I was knackered after all the hills and thinking to myself that it was the wrong decision to use the Racer, especially how filthy it now was.

Had Bacon Sandwiches for lunch and a chat with my Nephew for a bit, before I set out back home, heading down to Ironbridge, this time, to make it a circular route. It was heaving in the Town, with people out enjoying the sunshine and a bit of a slalom course to get out on the Buildwas Road, plus a dangerous close pass from a knob in a Toyota.

More climbing up Buildwas Bank and then the undulating section from Leighton to Wroxeter, where the legs were really struggling by now. I’m so un cycling fit compared to this time last year.

Had to negotiate the dangerous potholes section to Attingham and then out onto the old A5 to Atcham. I wasn’t looking forward to this section, as I know how bad and fast the traffic travels along there, but it was actually pleasant as far as the Bridge, with courteous drivers.............That changed, after Atcham, where I had no less than 6 dangerous close passes in about a mile, including one that forced me to swerve over, and so I lost my temper with that one, giving them some gestures and when I caught up with them at Emstrey Roundabout, some choice words. They scarpered a bit quick when the lights changed.

Up Thieves Lane, to finish, and 32.4 miles with 1901 ft of climbing, at 12.6mph avg.

Hard work on the Carbon and I think really the hills are a bit too much for it on that route!


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Ok so having seemingly got better from an evil chest infection/ pleurisy type symptoms and having been bored out of my brains all week not being able to do anything (including breathing properly) except subject myself to the “entertainment” that is daytime television, I decided in my infinite wisdom to venture out on this very sunny morning for a steady roll along the local lanes. For those who don’t know or follow the thread, I am part of the CycleChat metric/ imperial half century a month challenge and so the drive to get one in for this month was overwhelming me, especially having suffering from a bad dose of cabin fever!
> The route was planned, nothing too major, all I had to do was get going.
> It started off really well- nice and steady- but as I got to “Top Brand” at Griffydam which, as the Leicestershire/ South Derbyshire lot will know, is a two-mile ish flat section and which the local bike club Coalville Wheelers use for time trials, I was feeling good and so gave it some, getting all “aero” and using the drops for the first time ever!
> I did quite good I thought, averaging about 23ish for that section and so my confidence grew a bit. But then the fatigue from lumping a 14 1/2 stone body in a less than 100% fit state began to kick in and I had to pull over and have a breather and a drink. It was here when I looked down at my garmin and saw I’d done 9.5 miles in 29 mins that I realised I was going WAAAY too hard for my comfort zone and unsurprisingly why I was knackered! The next few miles took me across to Whitwick which is fairly hilly in all directions but I believed that I had chosen one of the easier climbs around there in my route planning.
> ...


Glad to see you back on the road . Hopefully base fitness is still there for your Dales ride


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Glad to see you back on the road . Hopefully base fitness is still there for your Dales ride


Cheers, it’s still touch and go with the peaks at the minute if I’m honest. Breathing is tight again but the chest pain has gone. Had to stop a couple of times to get myself together. Swannymote Road might as well have been 33% today such was my struggle! But then the ones from Newtown Linford back to markfield and Thornton res I did ok on. 
And the shifting problems I had before have returned post service so it’s booked in for a whole new drivetrain next week. 

And Mrs D has given me the green light for a new steed........


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2018)

A mega ride for us today on the tandem. We are staying in Gargrave in Yorkshire.

We set out via JD Tandems and the nice people there loaned Jo a helmet as she forgot hers. Can't be doing these steep roads without a modicum of polystyrene. I also bought a new tube as I only have one spare.
Through winding lanes past beautiful stone houses, the villages of Hetton and Cracoe 





We had a bit of banter with this lot from Barnoldswick.
In Grassington we went slightly wrong before finding the back road to Kilnsey




Oystercatcher and curlew were around, and plenty of lapwing.




Coming into Kettlewell this cone impressed us
















In Kettlewell we stopped for a brew and had a chat with a nice old couple. We then made our way back to the road for Arncliffe and Litton.
I had a smile as big as the dale, it was so stunningly beautiful up there, especially with the weather being so good.




We stopped at the pub in Litton for a lemonade, what a great watering hole 




Further on up the dale the river had run dry 





To be continued.....


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2018)

Much niceness was promised today, weatherwise, so I was looking forward to tackling flat-ish metric century with my triathlete mate.

Out at 7am, in bib shorts and a short-sleeved top on the Pro Carbon and it was already promising to be a warm one. Quarter of a mile in, where the heck is Tim? Turns out he'd not adjusted the quick release back on his front brake after putting the wheel on getting his bike out of the car...you may remember we do like a bit of mechanical mayhem on our rides. Anyhow, with that sorted he soon caught up and we were on our way.
Another half mile in and we had to stop again - someone had now over adjusted his front brakes and they were binding...

I'm happy to say that was almost it for the day, problem wise and we settled in to a good rhythm. The usual combination of roads took us to Shadwell, then Slaid Hill and a double back to Scarcroft via Tarn Lane. Down Ling Lane, the worst surfaced street in Leeds, and a blast down the A58, before a right and the drop, then climb up 'Hellwood' to join Milner Lane along the ridge to East Rigton, just like the TdY'ers did (eventually) yesterday.
Compton Lane led to Jewitt Lane and the long descent into Collingham, where a wiggle across the A58 and A659 saw us over the river and into Linton for ups and downs all the way to Wetherby, where another tight left saw us climb up heading for Spofforth. The long descent to Stockeld Park was fun, the climb into Spofforth not too bad either - although beware there are _huge_ piles of stone chippings in the laybys along here, so we all know what's coming...
Through Spofforth and along the causeway, then straight-ish on and up and down until we reached Little Ribston, where we turned slightly back on ourselves before taking the turning towards Cowthorpe. I haven't ridden up here since last year and it's really worth the effort.
Over the A168 and then the A1(M), eventually reaching Tockwith which appears to be home to some terrible drivers. Through there unscathed, and on to Long Marston and to Angram on more terribly surfaced roads - a shame as this would be great cycling country otherwise. Eventually we dropped into Askham Richard and stopped by the pond at almost exactly half way on the ride for a quick flapjack bar and a photo:




Yep, the sky was that blue - it was absolutely gorgeous out there today.
Back in the saddle and on towards Bilborough, getting the numpty pass of the day from an idiot in an X-trail, who revved his engine loudly to let us know we were in his way, then passed close enough to touch on the brow of a hill before cutting back in - all of which he hopefully caught on his dashcam stuck in the middle of his windscreen....
He then got caught waiting for a gap to pull out onto the A64 and I very nearly went and had a word, but decided against becoming an overnight internet sensation.
Anyhow, up in to Bilborough and down to the bridge over the A64 and an emergency pitstop at the BP garage to buy some more water (I'd already quaffed a full bottle and with 20 miles to go to the planned café stop I wasn't sure the other one would last.
If you think petrol is expensive (£1.29/litre), the water was £1.49/litre...
Anyhow, from there it's mile after mile of quiet, gently dropping roads all the way through Appleton Roebuck and on to Acaster Malbis, where we wiggled through the now wider access and up onto to the Solar Cycle way (thanks @Spiderweb ). Or at least I did. As I reached the bridge over the Ouse, Tim was nowhere to be seen - I was on the verge of going back to look for him when he hove into view, having had a clipless moment on the turning off the road. Ooops! No real harm done, other than a scuffed pedal and a bit of dented pride (a kindly motorist had stopped to ask if he was OK as I'd vanished up the hill).
Over the river and back off the cycle way to Naburn, then the long flattish road to Stillingfleet, now with a noticeable headwind and half the motorbikes in Yorkshire seemingly whizzing about. Onto Cawood and it's swinging bridge, then right at the lights and our café stop at Mrs B's Lakeside Café:







As well as the coffees, we also had hot butties but they didn't hang about long enough for a photo, and were soon back on the road for the final leg of the ride.
Into Ryther, then around the airfield to Church Fenton and on to Barkston Ash, not quite as fast as earlier but still setting a decent pace (by my standards!).
The long way to Saxton and out on Coldhill Lane to Copley Lane - which had been stonechipped! With no real alternative rather than doubling back we pressed on and fortunately the chippings had been largely cleared away (poor job though as all the defects seemed still to be there, just hidden better now).
Lotherton Gates took us on to Aberford, then the TdY route from Barwick to Scholes, before the drop down Leeds Road and then local roads up to home.

*65.69 miles* (105.71km) in *4h 39m* at an average of *14.1mph* with *2,411ft *climbed and an average temperature of 18 degrees C

Really happy with that, although the last ten miles felt like hard work and it's the May ride banked nice and early for the Half Century challenge. Absolutely glorious weather and loads of cyclists out and about.
Good to get a few new roads in, even if some of them would have been more suited to a mountain bike.

To end, the map:


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Cheers, it’s still touch and go with the peaks at the minute if I’m honest. Breathing is tight again but the chest pain has gone. Had to stop a couple of times to get myself together. Swannymote Road might as well have been 33% today such was my struggle! But then the ones from Newtown Linford back to markfield and Thornton res I did ok on.
> And the shifting problems I had before have returned post service so it’s booked in for a whole new drivetrain next week.
> 
> And Mrs D has given me the green light for a new steed........


I've just looked at your Strava you were still doing Prs on the way home having gone out hard . Your base fitness is there . Don't give up on the dales you've trained hard for it . Just take it steady


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2018)

So we got to the end of Littondale and the road continued away to our left.... I could see it went up... and up.... and up in a series of steps.




Just at the end of the view the small ramps were at 18% according to Garmin, Jo struggled toward the top, I had to coax her. We made it, she did brilliantly! It was tough for a tandem.
On the top we were undulating, some tough bits, some bits flying. We stopped for a pic at this big lump, I'm sure someone will tell my what it's called




The big lump as in the hill, not me.....




So we found a sign for Malham. It went steeply down and f*****g sharply up. Unfortunately there was a cattle grid at the bottom, and a slight bend, so I couldn't see the road surface, there had been a few potholes and I could not afford to screw us up, so we did our best up the other side.... we had to dismount at 23% and do the walk of shame! We got back on when my Garmin said 16%, it felt flat!




Onwards to Malham, walkers evident, a bit more noise about.
I was ultra careful down the decent. Less than 10 mph, brakes on. I said to Jo the brake rotors would be warm, she dared me to touch them when we stopped. I did. I swore. I said f***. She laughed. She called me a d1ckhead.
Then I took the pic of a belted Galloway




He walked off in disgust at my language.
Further down we stopped again. This time I didn't touch the brakes, I just took a pic of Malham Cove




We stopped at the farm shop in Airton for tea and a share of cake before coming back to Gargrave.
As I type this Mrs Dave is asleep next to me. 46 hilly miles. No wonder! She did brilliantly. 3,300ft of up. She's earned her curry!

11mph average, not bad for 2 old farts from the flatlands!

One of THE best rides I've ever done!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1551194018


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 May 2018)

My ride, erm, yesterday, before I forget to post it again!
I'm off the whole weekend  rarely happens in my line of work, so I went on the Freewheel North Friday ride.
Around 20 of us, it's no easy feat for the ride leaders to chaperon a large group like that through shared paths and side roads, top kudos to the FWN team.
We went up and more up to Rouken Glen park, well, only about 580ft up in 20 miles, but that was plenty for some of the riders.
The day was overcast, a bit cold too, but at least the rain did not materialize.
Here is the route: if you are local it's a good route to get to Rouken Glen and back from the Green, beware though of the roadworks after the Pollock roundabout.
We went across the roundabout, but there is also a shared path that bypasses it. https://www.strava.com/activities/1549058740
At a junction on a minor road, the lights would not change, so a driving instructor felt fitting to get out of her car, shout at us to bunch up because we were blocking the junction. What did she want us to do, evaporate? 
Anyhow, safely back to base, I rode on to B&Q, could not find what I needed, exited next door's Tesco with a big tub of cream filled profitteroles


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> I've just looked at your Strava you were still doing Prs on the way home having gone out hard . Your base fitness is there . Don't give up on the dales you've trained hard for it . Just take it steady



Yeah that’s the plan! Might try another one tomorrow but it’ll be small


----------



## MarkF (5 May 2018)

MrsF had gardening planned for us.  It was sunny at half ten so I sneaked out leaving my watch and phone and had a lovely ride along the canal, Saltaire to Leeds. Saw an otter in Leeds Dock, ducklings galore, chanced upon the vintage market and treated myself to some oysters and a Bundaberg ginger beer, what a lovely day it's been.


----------



## Thomson (5 May 2018)

Had time to myself today to get out in the bike. The fil was cycling past with his new bike he just picked up I cycled 8 miles to meet up with him and we went on a 5 mile cycle through a old railway walk. Lovely weather at a nice pace.no cars Then I cycled the few miles home. On my Tod. Was around 18miles in total first time I have been over 3 miles not to work. Will try and get out more now. Really enjoyed it. Great weather :-)


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> So we got to the end of Littondale and the road continued away to our left.... I could see it went up... and up.... and up in a series of steps.
> View attachment 407567
> 
> Just at the end of the view the small ramps were at 18% according to Garmin, Jo struggled toward the top, I had to coax her. We made it, she did brilliantly! It was tough for a tandem.
> ...



Welcome to Yorkshire. Great report from what sounds like an excellent ride.

PS, that big lump looks like Pen-y-gent.


----------



## pawl (5 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> So we got to the end of Littondale and the road continued away to our left.... I could see it went up... and up.... and up in a series of steps.
> View attachment 407567
> 
> Just at the end of the view the small ramps were at 18% according to Garmin, Jo struggled toward the top, I had to coax her. We made it, she did brilliantly! It was tough for a tandem.
> ...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 May 2018)

My 2nd DIY 200 Audax titled ‘Belated Beltane Bronchial Buster’. Really warm. Dust rather than mud, sweat rather than blood and a 35kph hare racing me along one country lane. Not a bad day.

La Carte de Strava




The Wild Wild West (Pennard)





St Nicholas Church (Uphill) Cliffs and sedentary lifestyles to blame for falling numbers of parishioners. And bad singing.





The best café yet. (Severn Beach)


----------



## Mrs M (5 May 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> My ride, erm, yesterday, before I forget to post it again!
> I'm off the whole weekend  rarely happens in my line of work, so I went on the Freewheel North Friday ride.
> Around 20 of us, it's no easy feat for the ride leaders to chaperon a large group like that through shared paths and side roads, top kudos to the FWN team.
> We went up and more up to Rouken Glen park, well, only about 580ft up in 20 miles, but that was plenty for some of the riders.
> ...


Hope you sample the Mr Whippy cone with strawberry sauce from the Rouken Glen ice cream van


----------



## pawl (5 May 2018)

Brilliant pictures.Camped in Litton several years ago back in the day when stee rims were the norm. Had some hairy moments decendy in the wet.especially a steep decent which had a gate across the road plus cattle grid.

Happy days Love the dales wether cycling or walking.

Edit sorry this should.have been a reply to Dave123


----------



## Mike_P (5 May 2018)

23.1 mile lumpy ride on the hybrid this afternoon with 1620ft of climbing; through the country park (no dogs chasing), east along Penny Pot Lane (the pot hole free section), north across the A59 and down to Hampsthwaite, slog upto Swincliffe Top and then down and up through High Birstwith to Menwith along Back Road; not fun that road its loose chipping coating from a year or two ago having worn to a very rough uneven surface; Nidderdale stretched off to the north west





Along and up Menwith Hill Road to the Greenhow-Blubberhouses road which was very quiet- will be somewhat different tomorrow as its part of Sundays TdY route. Down Meagill Lane to the A59; west on the A59 and then down at a slow start speed and all brakes fully on the steep decent of Parkinson Lane and a further fully braked decent down in Fewston





Fast across Swinsty Reservoir to tackle the long drag up to the B6451








On the B6451 passed an empty field that had the cyclist spotting sheep in it last week. A quick loop around Wydra lead to the final, colourful, main climb of the day




Eastbound on Penny Pot Lane I noticed a miracle had occurred since last week ; the westbound carriageway had been patched and even the nasty depression on the eastbound that seems to have been permanent feature for too many years has been fixed




Back through the country park - still no chasing dogs!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 May 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Hope you sample the Mr Whippy cone with strawberry sauce from the Rouken Glen ice cream van


I didn't, I had an espresso


----------



## cosmicbike (5 May 2018)

Wonderful weekend for cycling, and I'm stuck at work for all of it I am commuting on the bike as usual, so I got a nice bit of sunshine on the way home tonight, still chilly at 5 in the morning though.


----------



## LarryDuff (5 May 2018)

Managed to go right over the handlebars this morning. Was going along the Portadown Newty canal path and my mate stopped suddenly because a guy was going to jump in the canal. I jammed on the brakes hit his backwheel and my bike stopped. Trouble was I didn't, fortunately I'm told I landed in a sort of forward roll position and I ended up sitting on the path having gone 360°.
Lucky to get away with just a sore finger.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2018)

*Friday 4th

AM
Bike selected;* CGR (cool & risk of remaining puddles/muddy patches on way to destination)
*Weather;* overcast. cool, dry, headwind (on the return)
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

Out from home, through Ackworth (on todays route, before Pontefract), onto Doncaster Road (A638), in opposing direction to the stages, until the South Elmsall junction, where I carried straight on

Over the Leeds-Doncaster-Kings Cross railway, at Hampole, then a right up towards 'the Cotswolds of the Coal-Fields'....... Hooton Pagnall

I wasn't waiting too long, only half hour or so, for the Women






A ride back, following their route, which on watching the recorded Live coverage they proceeded a lot faster than me
Quite forgetting just how steep the climb out of South Elmsall is
I went the same way as far as Ackworth Moortop, then peeled off towards Wakefield, & home that way on a few back-lanes

*PM*
*Bike selected;* Gran Fondo ( sunnier, hot! & blue skies)
*Weather;* overcast. cool, dry, headwind (on the return)
*Photographs from today*

Again, out from home, through Featherstone, past the new Horse sculpture that's due to be unveiled soon


Into Ackworth, by the Brown Cow pub, where the crowds were out
As is the case with these events, every rider on the roads got a cheer

I went down as far as Carr Bridge Pavilion & Fields (where we meet, as a running club), & the party was in full swing, with a big screen
After talking to a few people I knew, I rode off with plans as to a location

Passing Ackworth School, I saw two members of staff that I know (one was my daughter tutor, in their junior classes, & also one of our running club members, the other I worked with for a few years, before he went to the School)

The Brown Cow was even busier, but I carried on, up to Castlesyke - where the Water Tower, & the plague-stone are
The riders were very well split up here, with a quartet over 10 minutes down






Back home past the 'Brown Cow again, to the Horse sculpture, & right at 'LINPAC lights'​


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 May 2018)

Can't like your post @LarryDuff 
Get well soon, you and the poor person wanting to jump in the canal.


----------



## graham56 (5 May 2018)

While out on a ride this morning I had the pleasure to meet and have a chat with a young cyclist of 82 years old.
I didn’t get his name but he is a member of Newcastle Cheviot CC.
Chapeau sir, I take my hat off to you and can only hope I’m still able to do the same when I hit that age.
If I hit that age!
PS, he was admiring my wifes bike and said he needs one of those, in his words “I need one of those as I find it difficult to get my leg over these days.” Then burst out laughing.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 May 2018)

LarryDuff said:


> Managed to go right over the handlebars this morning. Was going along the Portadown Newty canal path and my mate stopped suddenly because a guy was going to jump in the canal. I jammed on the brakes hit his backwheel and my bike stopped. Trouble was I didn't, fortunately I'm told I landed in a sort of forward roll position and I ended up sitting on the path having gone 360°.
> Lucky to get away with just a sore finger.



In my usual fashion, liked for getting out there, as opposed to falling off


----------



## mrandmrspoves (5 May 2018)

Our Annual Welly Ride today. Riding from King's Lynn to Old Hunstanton Lifeboat station where we hand over the money we raised en-route. Due to my current lack of fitness I joined the ride 5 miles in. 17 miles ridden with Wellies on and 32 miles total. I am now officially knackered. Great that some of the RNLI crew came to greet us!


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2018)

What a beautiful day for a ride - it seemed like a whole load of other cyclists also thought the same and came out of hibernation as I've not seen that many people out on the roads this year.

I took the opportunity to get the metric 100 in early this month with a plannned route out roughly northwards through Newbourne and on up to Woodbridge, Wickham Market and Easton and up into Framlingham, across to Earl Soham and up again on the Eye Road before cutting across for the return leg. This was a run down past the home of Aspall cider into Debenham, a quick diversion to Helmingham Hall for a pic for the "bike in front of a gate" thread...


then through Otley, Clopton, Grundisburgh and Tuddenham St. Martin before taking the usual route home through Bucklesham. 

Only a couple of miles from home I saw in the distance what I thought was someone having a hard time with a small wheeled bike as they looked to be riding out of the saddle. It didn't take long to catch up and it turned out to be someone using an Elliptigo which was the first one I've seen and it looked to be bloody hard work!





66 miles/106km on the Spa Elan and the picture below sums up the Suffolk countryside at the moment - bright blue skies, yellow fields with all the rapeseed and green verges/hedges thanks to the amount of rain we've had.


----------



## MarkF (6 May 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Can't like your post @LarryDuff
> Get well soon, you and the poor person wanting to jump in the canal.


 
What did he mean? I saw umpteen people jump in the canal yesterday.


----------



## gbb (6 May 2018)

A quick 19 miles this morning, got a busy day. I dropped onto the tail end of a club run of maybe a dozen riders and rode for maybe the first 4 miles with them. Looking at the stats...that 4 miles was done at 18mph...and I wasn't even trying 
Shame I couldn't keep it up when I peeled off.

Glorious ride , just brilliant.
Edited to say....apart from the tractor spraying something on what looked like young wheat or similar...god almighty It stung my eyes and made me catch my breath...terrible stuff whatever it was.


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 May 2018)

After my sheer desperation to get a half century in yesterday, and going harder than I should’ve done, and feeling ok ish but not 100%, I thought I’d try a spot of training to help me prep for the Tour of the Peak next week. The plan was to head to Whitwick and do some hill repeats at various speeds and cadences. Alas, the chest infection that has blighted me this week has struck again and after only a mile and a quarter I could feel the all too familiar tightness and dull ache returning and so I made the decision to head back home feeling completely deflated after only 2.5 miles. 

Just gonna have to rest this out a bit more. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1552949375


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 May 2018)

meh


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2018)

Good afternoon everyone. A glorious day here, even if the dummies were out in force as well. One BMW driver flew past me, must have beem doing about 80 mph on a very narrow lane. Frightened the life out of me. 6 cyclists, 3 were on MTB, heavy buggers they looked (the bikes) .They were all togged up as if they were expecting it to be freezing. I bet they were suffering, and their clothes were black. 3 roadies as well. One jogger who looked like he was about to collapse in a heap due to the heat. 

I did a 17 mile bimble at 10 mph. I was going to go to Mach and come back via the main road, but town was heaving due to the comedy fest, so a good job i didn't.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2018)

After yesterdays metric century, and a rather good barbeque (that went on well into the evening...), this mornings ride was just going to be a case of getting out there and getting a few miles in to take advantage of the weather.

I was a bit limited for choice route wise, to the west there was the TdY sportive and to the east Captain Stonechip has been doing his worst, so I decided on a bimble out north-ish to Thorner and see how things went.

Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and the familiar descent of Sandhills (after Fridays stage of the TdY Garmin Connect says _Gabriel Cullaigh_ is now the fastest person down the hill, squeezing me down to 8th over the segment ) into Thorner, where never ones to miss a opportunity all the TdY bunting and flags have now been joined by Union flags and more, presumably ready for the wedding of the year in a couple of weeks..?

Up Milner Lane (huff and puff) and onto the ridge for a steady run along the road to East Rigton and on to Compton Lane and back out into the countryside.
At the junction with Jewitt Lane, I turned right up the hill and then the steady drop through between the fields in the warm sunshine. After pulling in to let a car through (it's single track at this point), I decided to stop at the next gate for a stretch, a couple of photos and a long drink: 







Back in the saddle and the descent down to the junction with Bramham Lane and up onto Thorner Lane.

Now where though? While I was enjoying the ride my legs were grumbling a bit and I didn't fancy tackling too many hills or getting too far from home, so I started to head back towards Thorner. At the junction with Milner Lane I though "sod it" and turning right instead of left to repeat the steady loop I'd just completed.
It was even nicer the second time around!
At the end of the second lap I did turn for home, back along Milner Lane and dropping down into Thorner, before heading back out up Carr Lane (more huffing and puffing) to the A58, then Coal Road and local roads to home, with a long loop around the block to round the mileage out.

*20.07 miles* (32.29km) in *1h 25m* at a surprising *14.1mph* with *935ft* climbed and an average temperature of 17.2 degrees C, although it felt a lot warmer.

All in a nice enjoyable ride, just taking it as it comes and enjoying being out there. Lots of cyclists out, from solos to family groups to a decent sized club ride.
I could get used to this weather 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Spiderweb (6 May 2018)

A Beautiful day in North Yorkshire so a really enjoyable pootle out to Boroughbridge and back with my two friends Martin and Gaynor. 43 miles in total, the slowest we’ve ridden all year but who cares, great ride.


----------



## C R (6 May 2018)

It was looking glorious at 7:20 when I set off, short sleeve t-shirt and shorts were more than enough. I set off with the intention of trying for a 20 mile ride, in one go if I could manage.

Started down the A38 through Kempsey, and then the left towards Kerswell Green. I was making good progress, and my legs were feeling good. Instead of taking the left for Croome at High Green I carried on towards Kinnersley. There is a bit of a ramp before Kinnersley, but then it is almost all downhill to Earls Croome and the road to Pershore, and managed to go over 30mph for the first time.

After Earls Croome took the left towards Pershore, over the M5 and through Defford. I was planning to turn left towards Wadborough at Defford, but legs were feeling good, so carried on on, and took the left up the Holloway in Pershore. The Holloway turned out to be a cat 5 climb according to map my ride. I am not sure what cat 5 means, other than hard work, I wasn't sure I would manage to get to the top without dismounting, but I did, and in a reasonable time according to map my ride.

Then left onto Rebecca Road, where I could see the top of the radio telescope antenna in Defford airfield. The camera in my mobile is not very good, but you can just about see the white beams at the back over my BSO.




After that it was familiar territory, through Wadborough, towards Stoulton, then left to go through Littleworth and down past Norton church towards home.

It was exactly 22 miles in 20 seconds over an hour and a half. A bit over 600 feet climb, an 14.6 mph average. No stops except for taking the photo. 32 miles so far this month, here's hoping I can match April.

Loads of cyclists out, but all of them going the opposite way to me, do they know something I don't?


----------



## Datum2 (6 May 2018)

Like many others it was a joy to be cycling today although a bit fresh at 7am. First time out this year for the Shimano sandals, I like them.
The route, Gt Gidding, Thurning, Barnwell, Oundle, Lower Benefield, Deane and then the awful surfaced road to the back of Corby by the race way stadium. Passed some thumping music coming out of a wood as we turned for Gretton.
What many people don't realise in this area is the lie of the land hides previous iron ore extraction on a vast scale. Hard to pick out now but where the fields are lower than the roads is a reasonable clue along with a fully functioning railway system that took the ore to the works.
Onwards to Gretton and then Harringworth where unfortunately our favourite coffee/cake stop Spokes still hasn't opened this year. Up Harringworth hill, passed by some roadies who made it look easy.
Bulwick, Blatherwycke, Kings Cliffs, Wansford. A slight detour down to Stibbington to see the sights and then stopped at the Nene Valley Railway for a Magnum and fizzy drink.
Onwards to Elton and the Oundle and back to Gt Gidding.
60 miles in fabulous weather.





Shimano clip in sandals, work for me.





Harringworth train viaduct, but Spokes coffee and cake stop still closed.





Fotheringhay church still under wraps.

Todays route





Various edits


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2018)

Datum2 said:


> Like many others it was a joy to be cycling today although a bit fresh at 7am. First time out this year for the Shimano sandals, I like them.
> The route, Gt Gidding, Thurning, Barnwell, Oundle, Lower Benefield, Deane and then the awful surfaced road to the back of Corby by the race way stadium. Passed some thumping music coming out of a wood as we turned for Gretton.
> What many people don't realise in this area is the lie of the land hides previous iron ore extraction on a vast scale. Hard to pick out now but where the fields are lower than the roads is a reasonable clue along with a fully functioning railway system that took the ore to the works.
> Onwards to Gretton and then Harringworth where unfortunately our favourite coffe/cake stop Spokes still hasn't opened this year. Up Harringworth hill, passed by some roadies who made it look easy.
> ...


We occasionally get that they from Leicester . Where is spokes always worth knowing a cafe location


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2018)

C R said:


> It was looking glorious at 7:20 when I set off, short sleeve t-shirt and shorts were more than enough. I set off with the intention of trying for a 20 mile ride, in one go if I could manage.
> 
> Started down the A38 through Kempsey, and then the left towards Kerswell Green. I was making good progress, and my legs were feeling good. Instead of taking the left for Croome at High Green I carried on towards Kinnersley. There is a bit of a ramp before Kinnersley, but then it is almost all downhill to Earls Croome and the road to Pershore, and managed to go over 30mph for the first time.
> 
> ...


Familiar territory, as I used to live down there. Wasn’t into cycling in those days, but looking back now I wish I had been!


----------



## Datum2 (6 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> We occasionally get that they from Leicester . Where is spokes always worth knowing a cafe location



Spokes is in a private garden nearly opposite the War Memorial In Harringworth. They have an updated Facebook page. Must be some reason why there not opening yet.
The Guiness cake is truly good.

Worthy of a mention also is the village shop at Bulwick just a bit further on from Harringworth now catering for cyclists but not Sunday. Had a warm egg and bacon baguette there


----------



## Donger (6 May 2018)

Why can't all Sundays be like this? Magnificent weather. A big turnout for the club ride. Loads of other cyclists out there in Gloucestershire today. I was brought back down to earth by the pace of the ride today, and had to really work to hang on at the back .... particularly up Nut Hill and onwards up through Buckholt Woods. Great company, though, and a nice social ride. The highlight was a wonderful sweeping descent down along the Slad Valley. Also had a nice opportunity for a chat with @Dark46, who drove over to the Malthouse to meet us at the coffee stop. A lovely morning.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2018)

Left the house this morning at 6:45 to head over to meet @13 rider. Arm warmers and wooly gloves in the back pocket, a bit chilly but decided not to put them on .
Out on the new steed for its first proper ride, I was early and he didn't get chance to finish his brew. (@13 rider two PB's up Groby Road )

Straight into the first climb of the day up Sharply Hill and then the long drag to Shepshed, through Belton and up to Breedon to meet @Lilliburlero 

Fantastic scenic route to Fradley Junction for the cafe stop. Another 25 miles and a second stop at Sutton Wharf - (this place opens every day of the year bar Christmas Day) The place was packed but we got a table outside and all had ice cream. Up to Market Bosworth where @Lilliburlero headed north west and home. @13 rider and myself headed through very familiar roads and parted ways at Ratby.

108 miles for me; 102 miles for @Lilliburlero (his 12th so far this year and in his maiden year of doing the imperial challenge ) and 103 miles for @13 rider.



Saw absolutely loads of cyclists out enjoying the fantastic weather, easily into three figures I would have said. Now suffering with the sunburn, I knew I should have found the sunscreen this morning, but as is me, I couldn't be bothered to look for it )

https://www.strava.com/activities/1553713828


----------



## Donger (6 May 2018)

I sense the oncoming of ridiculous tan lines for most of us very soon and throughout the summer.


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Left the house this morning at 6:45 to head over to meet @13 rider. Arm warmers and wooly gloves in the back pocket, a bit chilly but decided not to put them on .
> Out on the new steed for its first proper ride, I was early and he didn't get chance to finish his brew. (@13 rider two PB's up Groby Road )
> 
> Straight into the first climb of the day up Sharply Hill and then the long drag to Shepshed, through Belton and up to Breedon to meet @Lilliburlero
> ...


As @Supersuperleeds route would have left me a few miles short I did the a few miles before meeting time turned a 2 mile trip to cash machine into 6.5 which turned out to be just enough . Thought I had time for another cuppa but he was early so it didn't get finished . Lovely ride in absolutely lovely weather  some new roads and countryside for all of us . A swift ton for all of us today I had to put a effort in to sneak under 6hrs past the ton at 5.59.45  only my second time under 6hrs . All in all a fantastic day on the bike in great company . We even chased a club down and then dropped them  and overtook a motor powered vehicle a tractor doing about 10 mph downhill we had to brake and lost speed as a car was coming the way


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> After my sheer desperation to get a half century in yesterday, and going harder than I should’ve done, and feeling ok ish but not 100%, I thought I’d try a spot of training to help me prep for the Tour of the Peak next week. The plan was to head to Whitwick and do some hill repeats at various speeds and cadences. Alas, the chest infection that has blighted me this week has struck again and after only a mile and a quarter I could feel the all too familiar tightness and dull ache returning and so I made the decision to head back home feeling completely deflated after only 2.5 miles.
> 
> Just gonna have to rest this out a bit more.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1552949375


A like for the effort and the fact that you *didn't* try to push yourself when you knew things weren't right.

Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 May 2018)

Donger said:


> I sense the oncoming of ridiculous tan lines for most of us very soon and throughout the summer.



Mine


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> As @Supersuperleeds route would have left me a few miles short I did the a few miles before meeting time turned a 2 mile trip to cash machine into 6.5 which turned out to be just enough . Thought I had time for another cuppa but he was early so it didn't get finished . Lovely ride in absolutely lovely weather  some new roads and countryside for all of us . A swift ton for all of us today I had to put a effort in to sneak under 6hrs past the ton at 5.59.45  only my second time under 6hrs . All in all a fantastic day on the bike in great company . We even chased a club down and then dropped them  and overtook a motor powered vehicle a tractor doing about 10 mph downhill we had to brake and lost speed as a car was coming the way



Who chased them down?


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for the effort and the fact that you *didn't* try to push yourself when you knew things weren't right.
> 
> Best wishes for a quick recovery.



Thanks @Rickshaw Phil, although today was a case of shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted, I shouldn’t have gone out yesterday and tried to thrash it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2018)

It's been a great day out there today and I got out this afternoon for a bit of a spin. I took the Raleigh so that it wouldn't feel neglected  and headed into Shrewsbury, through The Quarry, then out to Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back via Condover.

Having been riding the Dawes lately, the saddle on the Raleigh took a little getting used to again but I settled into it. The Quarry was busy with people out enjoying the sunshine so progress along the riverside was quite slow this time. The old canal path to Uffington has dried out and is really rough so that was slow as well.

From Uffington things were better. The lanes were pretty quiet and it was very pleasant riding in this weather. I had a bit of a headwind while I headed south but eventually I was at Longnor and had it helping which led to a pleasant, fast run on the way home.

Not very many other cyclists out today. I passed a few round town but only saw a handful once out on the lanes. Maybe they were all out earlier in the day?

35.2 miles at 14.2 mph average. Considering how slow the first few miles were I think that's quite good.






Victoria Quay, Shrewsbury.





Lots of people out enjoying the sunshine in The Quarry.





Riding along Victoria Avenue.





Approaching the English Bridge.





Upton Magna.





A view of The Wrekin. Not a cloud to be seen.





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc just before I turn back northwards.


----------



## C R (6 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> Familiar territory, as I used to live down there. Wasn’t into cycling in those days, but looking back now I wish I had been!



The area between Worcester and Pershore is great for beginners like me, with lots of quiet lanes to build confidence, and fairly flat. I am now widening my horizons, so to speak, increasing my distances and starting to think about the Malverns to try my legs on some lumps.


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Who chased them down?


As science has proved the guy on front gains an aero advantage with someone on their wheel so I helped a lot


----------



## Donger (6 May 2018)

C R said:


> The area between Worcester and Pershore is great for beginners like me, with lots of quiet lanes to build confidence, and fairly flat. I am now widening my horizons, so to speak, increasing my distances and starting to think about the Malverns to try my legs on some lumps.


For your first attempt at the Malverns, I can recommend the Hanley Swan to Malvern Wells road. When you see a wall of a road rising up in front of you, take a right, and there is a road that takes its time climbing along the edge towards Great Malvern, eventually joining the A road .... a much easier climb than up through Gt Malvern or from Welland to British Camp. Once you are up, you are up. Although there are still some ups and downs to do as you loop the loop up there, the worst is already over. The climb to British Camp can be quite discouraging.


----------



## Stonechat (6 May 2018)

Got the Enigma fixed this week so out on the club run today.
Destination was Marlow.
Went through Windsor, White Waltham, almost to Henley, people seemed to think there would be a bottleneck so we veered off going along the Thames, very slow owing to pedestrians. In the middle of this someone got a puncture, eventually fixed. We came to a lock with long narrow bridges and was slowly taking us on foot across the river. It was crowded so progress was slow.
Went went for refreshments at Toad Hall Garden Centre, in keeping with the rest of the ride service was slow. Return route was through Marlow, Bourne End, Maidenhead, Dorney and Eton.

However the pace was always good, did 56 miles at 16.5 mph, it would’ve been at least 17.5 without the riverside shenanigans.
1100 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/1553490349


----------



## arranandy (6 May 2018)

Its been an absolutely cracking weekend, weatherwise, here in the Netherlands so I've taken full advantage of it to get in a couple of longer rides

Saturday morning was 135km up to Willemstad, Oude Tonge then onto the Oosterdam before heading for home. Great conditions apart from a nagging easterly wind.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1550826633

Today was forecast to be warmer with less wind so it was off towards Zeeland before returning via Yerseke and the Oosterdam again. 120km today so just over 250km for the weekend

Today's ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/1553316396

Hansweert Sluis












Hansweert Sluis



__ arranandy
__ 6 May 2018





Beach at Yerseke. Yes, that's people in the sea












Yerseke



__ arranandy
__ 6 May 2018





Slagboom open on the Oosterdam to let acouple of yachts pass through












Slagboom on the Oosterdam



__ arranandy
__ 6 May 2018


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2018)

Today we rolled out of Gargrave at about the same time as yesterday. Our first aim was Grassington, via Helton and Cracoe.
In Grassington we stopped for a cup of tea and chatted to other cyclists, there were plenty around.
We then took the back road up to Kettlewell, then rode on through to Starbotton and Buckden. In Buckden we stopped for another brew, this time Jo had a scone, I had a flapjack. Then we returned to Kettlewell. The crowd was building.

First came the caravan, then a lull. Police bike after police bike came through and leapfrogged one another, then the official came through and told us the standings on the road.

And then the first two came, flying through, then a following group, then the Astana team leading the peloton. They were flying through the village, a fair old sharp right hander over the bridge but they didn't slow up one jot.
Then the team cars came, one after another. All of a sudden the car closest to the bridge did an emergency stop, so did the others. Two riders shot through the stationary cars. Off they went again, eventually followed by the 

END OF RACE truck.
































So we jumped back on the tandem. It had attracted a lot of attention all weekend as usual, but leaving Kettlewell we were getting whoops,shouts and cheers, that was fun. There was a lone rider ahead and we reeled him in, then went by him on a downhill section. He caught our wheel eventually and sat on.
In Kilnsey a decent crowd was still outside the pub, again shouts and cheers galore. Our friend bade us farewell and turned off and we carried on to Threshfield. We stopped at the Texaco garage for a water top up. A Europecar van pulled up to remove a TdY sign off a lamppost, Jo went and got it from him. It went up the back of my jersey for the remainder of the ride.
Turning off at Cracoe for the quieter road back to Gargrave, stopping at JD Tandems to return the loaned helmet. Back to the car with 36 miles and 2,200 feet of climbing, I reckon she likes these hills!

What a superb weekend. I might have to move to the Dales....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1553715309


----------



## PatrickPending (6 May 2018)

2 rides today = 53Km down the Grand Union Canal towpath to Foxton = its almost dried up, Puncture free too though the tyre did pop off the rim on the front = guess I pumped the tyres up too high. Back via roads. All on the Hybrid, Then later took out the road bike for a 15km spin just before sunset. Its quite a bit easier than riding thr hybrid alas I wouldn't tke the road bike down the canal towpath.....


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2018)

19.1 mile almost straight out and back afternoon ride on the road bike for the first time this year (1447ft up grade) , return slightly more loopy to the direct outbound to avoid overly steep bits, to Snowdon Bank, one of the many uncategorised climbs on todays TdY route. Most of the uphill section between the classified climbs of Greenhow Hill and the Chevin. I made it this far up before deciding like many others walking was a more attractive option




Stephane Rossetto on his incredible victory ride





What I think passed as the Peloton, seemed to be more vehicles than cyclists




And just front of the "broom wagon" Harry Tanfield


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 May 2018)

My ride today was cut short, should have listened to myself, instead of ignoring me 
Was really looking forward to join my fellow GoBikers for a ride to the Whitelee find farm.
I know it's up a series of mega hills, so I took my lowest geared bike, the one that does not have Marathons, and lately has been getting a puncture on every ride.
It was a sunny day, hot, no wind: most of us overdressed anyway, because in Scotland we expect the weather to turn to snow any minute 
Surprised myself making it up the hills no problem, and if I was the last one it was because I was the back marker ....
Was really enjoying myself, when disaster struck: well, a mini disaster.
I got separated from the group by a set of lights, took a wrong turn, got a puncture while the rest was reaching the top of Ayr road (being it a looong hill!), so I phoned @flyingfifi.
She came back for me, but I told her to carry on, as there was no point in holding up the group and both of us did not know the route, otherwise we would have caught up with them - them GoBikers are old fashioned, don't post gpx files.
Some of the planned ride was to include MB tracks and crossing water streams, don't trust those tyres anymore, Marathons for this bike are on order!
After changing the inner tube, made my way home getting lost only a wee bit, being very annoyed at myself for not having taken my other bike.
Fortunately we had passed through Rouken Glen Park, last Friday's ride destination, so I soon found my bearings.
Have spent the rest of the day gardening, only 28 miles while everybody today seems to have ridden a century.
Meh!!
Selfie of me with @flyingfifi slightly overheated after climbing into Rouken Glen


The park's pond shimmering in the sun


----------



## Mr Celine (6 May 2018)

I'd the same blue skies and sunshine as everyone else (except @T.M.H.N.E.T) though it did turn out to be a lot warmer than forecast and the wind was also a lot stronger. As a result of the wind the loop I did would have been much easier anti-clockwise. Anyway, it being sunny, I thought that the sunshine might even make Hawick look attractive. It was certainly better than usual, though not worthy of a photo. I'd one dicey moment there, a BMW Supermarktpanzerkampfwagen had passed me on the approach to a roundabout where I was turning right and it was going straight on.  The driver straight lined the roundabout leaving me very little room, but I was so close to her that when I yelled 'keep in your lane' she got such a fright she dropped her phone. 
After a stop in the very scenic Wilton Lodge Park for an ice cream I headed up to Alemoor and stopped at the summit for a photo, looking back towards Hawick with the Cheviot in the far distance, still with patches of snow on it. 





The B711 then crosses Alemoor Reservoir on a bridge / causeway. The water was even bluer than the sky. 






I toiled into a stiff headwind across the exposed Alemoor before dropping down to Ettrickdale and a tailwind home. This is one of my favourite views, the hill in the background with its individual clumps of trees reminds me of Alpine foothills. 






I was feeling the sun by this time. Up here there are very few deciduous trees in leaf so there is very little shade. The beeches are out though, looking very fresh and green on the banks of the Ettrick Water. 






58.9 miles. Too knackered (or managed to supress the OCD) to do either another 1.1 or another 3.4. Average speed 14.5 mph, upness 3695 feet. The map -


----------



## delb0y (7 May 2018)

Today's short ride (17 m) was notable because (on the spur of the moment, when I was already out riding) I thought I'd have a go at doing what I bought this bike for - namely some bridle-paths / light off-roading. I recalled looking at the map with such an idea in mind some months ago - when I identified a short bridle path that cut across the countryside in the middle of my local short loop. Start small, is my motto. Trying hard to remember the details this morning I found the entrance to the track that was the starting point of this mini-off-road adventure and it was wonderful. Exactly the sort of riding that I love - no cars, nothing too technical, but a lovely ride out into the fields and woods, the wild animals, nature stretching away in all direction, and a whole new visual perspective on this area just a mile from home. I knew there was another mile or so of similar track at the far end of this little jaunt - I just had to join the two tracks up.

Easier said than done.

When I got to the end of this first nice bit of track I was faced with fields. I couldn't remember exactly where the bridle-path went and I had no map so I simply followed the tractor tracks alongside the edge of a field. And another. And another. Then another.

Wow. I have a whole new admiration for mountain-bikers. This was tough. I was hitting every tractor tyre bump and I'm surprised I have any fillings left. There was a lot of mud. Lots of deep ruts. Some tough uphills - probably only a few per cent, but I was puffing like I'd cycled up Portway by the end. Some great downhills that really put a strain on the wrists. It was brilliant! Though I was wondering whether some suspension would have been a good idea.

And lo and behold, I actually found my way to the other side of the loop. Albeit, not where I indented coming out. Looking at the map I actually did a lot more off-roading than I needed to. I shall try the same track from the other end sometime soon. It'll be a nice little option to have up my sleeve when riding this local loop of an evening.

I was even home before the day got too warm :-)


----------



## Aravis (7 May 2018)

Some years ago while on holiday in Lincolnshire (Donna Nook) I did some research on the notable churches at Boston and Louth, which brought to my attention an organisation called the Greater Churches Network.

http://greaterchurches.org/about/

Although that link states clearly that promoting a wider appreciation of these unique buildings forms part of the group's objectives, I don't see much evidence of this happening. It seems to be far more concerned with internal matters, which seems to me like a neglected opportunity.

A network can be explored, at what better way to do that than by bike? Four member churches in my part of the world are Cheltenham Minster, Tewkesbury Abbey, Pershore Abbey, and Malvern Priory. Together with the cathedrals at Worcester, Hereford and Gloucester, that formed the basis of my imperial century a month qualifying ride for May, ridden yesterday.

Starting just before 6:30, I took advantage of the early morning quiet for a hassle-free ride to the centre of Cheltenham. The minster sits in the most unflattering position, surrounded by more recent buildings presenting their backs to it:. I managed to make it look much more leafy than it really is:






The next stop was Pershore, before which I was overtaken twice by a friendly guy called Gary (I knew a straighter route) and we chatted for a while. The abbey at Pershore is in a thoroughly more glamorous situation:






I then headed northwards so that I could approach Worcester from the Droitwich direction. There were two locations to visit in Worcester, a very rare Edward VIII post box and the cathedral. The sound of the choir rehearsing carried loud and clear over the water:






Onwards towards Malvern, the road soon starts to rise for the day's big climb. There is a flat section in the centre of the town where the priory is located, and also a roadside drinking fountain fed by spring water. Many cyclists and others were taking advantage just as I was:






Just the final mile of climb the summit at Upper Wyche, and then into delightfully rural countryside on the way to Hereford, much of which I hadn't seen before. One interesting sight was the parish church as Bosbury, which has a tower separate from the main building. It seems this isn't that unusual, but the one at Bosbury is quite notable because the tower itself is such a massive structure and sits adjacent to the road with the church behind it. I was travelling rapidly downhill at the time and couldn't easily see how to photgraph it. Another time.

I seemed to reach Hereford quite quickly, with a following wind starting to pick up. The cathedral sits imposing above the river Wye:






It was now around two-thirds distance and in an atmosphere seemingly full of pollen I started to get very tired, so I took a straightforward route back to Tewkesbury. If I'd had a bit more energy I might've found a better spot for a photograph. Then back down the good old A38 to Gloucester and the final location. In contrast to the choral music emanating from Worcester, at Gloucester there seemed to be preparations for a rock concert taking place:






I think that blue sky behind the cathedral says it all. Sensible use of sun cream and my trusty cycling cap meant that I didn't suffer any ill-effects from the sun, but I can't remember feeling more tired for a long time. 123.24 miles.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 May 2018)

The job today was to pressure wash the conservatory, but but waking my night shift working neighbour, so to kill a little time I took my Cube out. The weather was great. I only went around Kingston and the Eversdens and back through Comberton.
Joining Long Road my Cube threw the chain. This problem was supposed to be cured, I'm buggered if I know what the problem is. I'm scared to ride out of the saddle on it as it threw the chain once and really hurt my knee. It's had new chain & cassette, new big chainring, the hanger renewed..... anyone got any thoughts?

So sadly that incident marred a pleasant 15 mile spin. This was the reason why I'd been avoiding riding this bike.

Anyway, conservatory washed, an easy afternoon, then spin & circuits at 5.30, what bank holidays were made for!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1555297751


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2018)

After the last few rides have been all about speed including yesterday's second fastest Imperial ton . Decided this morning to go for a gentle spin 50km target as usual . Late start and out the door at 0930 and already . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel ,Barrow up the long drag of Paudy Lane . Then along the top of the ridge past nice pie but no stopping today . Wartnaby then down Saxileby hill for a change normally do this route the other way . Then return home up the Wreake valley Asfordby ,High ,Thrussington ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Rothley and home 35.4 miles at just 16.7 mph  . I not sure where this current speed as come from as I didnt push to hard and still did 16.7 !


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2018)

What a fantastic day! Not a cloud in the sky, temperature in the mid Twenties and a ride with @Rickshaw Phil 

Phil arrrived at mine, at 9:45, for a quick fettle of the gears on the Carbon and then we headed out in the direction of Shelton. Rather annoyingly, some hoon has decided to throw a road bollard down onto the path under the nearby bridge, which we needed to follow, and so we both ploughed through glass, meaning a stop to check tyres over. No damage done thankfully.

Out onto the main road to Bicton and Montford Bridge, traffic well behaved and then we branched off onto quieter lanes to Little Ness. We then followed some new territory to Nesscliffe Hill and Forton, which was lovely cycling country, before we crossed the busy A5 and joined the fast section to Dovaston and Kinnerley.

Turned off here to Argoed and then some more new territory towards Maesbrook, passing the road sign pointing to Llwyn Y Go Go!! The Welsh do know how to name places 

There was a short section on the main road through Maesbrook and then back onto the pretty and flat lanes to Melverley, then Pentre, where we had planned our stop at The Royal Hill pub, by the river.

It’s a great pub, with good beer and we now know good food as well, with us partaking in Scampi and Chips, Fish and Chips and some lovely Hereford Pale Ale and Three Tuns XXX Beer 

Sat outside, in the Sun, chatting to another group of friendly cyclists, simply bliss.

View over the River Severn






Royal Hill Pub





Me





@Rickshaw Phil advertising a well known Cycling Forum 





A couple of Swifts sunning themselves





We set back off towards Wilcott and the legs had stiffened up somewhat, but we soon got loose again, as we hit the deceptively lumpy section to Shrawardine and Montford Bridge.

I received a text from my Dad, to say he’d taken 3 & 1/2 hours to get to the caravan (normally takes 2 hours max!) in North Wales and so we were hoping this meant the A5 wouldn’t yet be too busy, as they escape it by using the main road we were going to follow back to Shrewsbury.

Indeed this was the case, and although a fair amount of traffic was about, again it was all well behaved, although there was some amusement at a chap who’d parked in the entrance road to the Petrol Station, meaning a car, that had just overtaken us, was stuck behind it as we passed by 

The remainder of the journey back home was uneventful and we arrrived back at mine, having thoroughly enjoyed a super ride, but feeling rather warm!! 

Cold drinks were consumed and Phil set off back to his and I had a nice cold shower.

36.2 miles, at 13.1mph avg speed, 1222 ft of climbing.

Best ride I’ve done in a long while


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2018)

Out just after 08:15 in an attempt to beat the heat on the Pro Carbon, with half a mind on a cheeky metric half to round the Bank Holiday weekend off.

The bike knows it's own way to Shadwell, so I just provide the pedal power. Up to Slaid Hill lights, through them and then the wiggle onto Wigton Lane and along there dropping down to Alwoodley Gates and across the A61 onto Alwoodley Lane for the general upness to King Lane, before the drop down to Golden Acre park and the climb up past there onto Kings Road (where they've also put a "_Your Speed Is..._" sign ) and the drop down onto Otley Road.
Through Bramhope it's a steady gentle climb, enlivened by a couple of close passing muppets - you wouldn't think this road was supposedly home to the WYP 'Close Pass Initiative' .
Through the traffic lights at the Dyneley Arms and the long drop into Otley, across the roundabout and through the town and down to the park by the river for a Snickers (I've run out of energy bars) and a couple of pics:







Back in the saddle and what else to do on the hottest day of the year so far, but tackle the climb up to Farnley?
Anyway, all that effort is rewarded with the long descent down the other side though, where despite being against a notable breeze I topped 40mph 
Across the bridge over the River Washburn and along the valley floor to the Harrogate Road, where it was right over the bridge into Pool-in-Wharfedale, then right again to loop back into Otley.
A quick detour through the back streets of downtown Otley and onto Gay Lane to start the climb back out of town. Sadly I forgot to take the turning to climb the Chevin like the TdY'ers did yesterday, but the climb back up Leeds Road to the Dyneley Arms was still enough for me in the mounting heat.
Special thanks to the clown in the Corsa who was close enough to touch when they passed me going round the S-bends by the top of Old Pool Bank... 
Through the lights and the long steady drop through Bramhope, marvelling at the sheer volume of traffic heading the other way towards Otley and the Dales beyond.
From there I retraced by outbound route as far as Slaid Hill, then decided to tack on an extra loop to Scarcroft via Tarn Lane, simply because the weather was so nice. From there it's another fast descent down into the fringes of Shadwell, before the climb up to the A58, then the ramp up Coal Road, before local roads towards home with yet another loop around the block to push the mileage on.

*35.15 miles* (56.56km) in *2h 28m* at an average of *14.2mph* with *1,860ft* climbed and an average temperature of 18.4 degrees C.

Really enjoyed that, even allowing for motorised idiots. Glad I went out early to avoid the worst of the temperatures as it was starting to get a bit too warm in the last couple of miles, even in just bib shorts and a short sleeved top. The tan lines are coming on nicely though. 
Absolutely loads of cyclists out, hopefully inspired by the TdY 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Datum2 (7 May 2018)

Amazing, a Bank holiday with blistering sunshine and nothing that needs urgent attention on the farm so back on the bike.
Today's start point was Bourne (Lincs) with a strava route planned to take us to Heckington and back via many back roads and villages. Dodging the A15 where we could, passed through Dyke, Morton, Haconby, Rippingale. Dowsby, Pointon, Billingborough, Horbling, Swaton, Helpringham, Lt & Gt Hale and finally Heckington where we planned a coffee and cake stop but ended up with a pint of 8 Sail beer in the sunshine at a very pleasant destination.




Heckington 8 sail wind mill





Heckington 8 sail beer & brewery

Whats not to like and the Loo's were pretty damned smart. You always learn something when out and about A Nissen hut is on this site and a fact plaque was attached to it.






Todays useful fact.

The return leg via the Pack Horse Bridge at Screddington and on to Threekingham, Walcot and then Folkingham where we hoped a coffee and cake stop might appear, no! So we made do with another Magnum ice cream and sat on the bench and watched many motor cyclist and day trippers heave round the corner at the top of the Main Street (A15)






Pack Horse bridge, Screddington

Back out to Lenton, Keisby, Hawthorpe and Kirkby Underwood and Stainfield. Then back to Bourne through Hanthorpe, Morton and a quick blast down the A15 in relative terms, not a racer, not a roadie just pumping the legs a bit ,also traffic was fairly light and no lorries.
A glorious day in the saddle, brilliant sunshine, excellent countryside and a satisfying 49 miles.
Home, chucked the gear in the washing machine now out on the line. Dry in 5 minutes today, already for tomorrow, better check the forecast first.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 May 2018)

A beautiful bank holiday Monday. I Spent most of the morning cutting grass, tidying and pruning (I know wrong time of year!). Just a short 20.5 miles this afternoon, great ride, I love cycling, it makes me grin like a fool!


----------



## Mike_P (7 May 2018)

After all the climbing on Saturday and Sunday (3067ft) this afternoon I went in search of something a bit more gentle today on the road bike, out onto the A59 west climbing up to Old Spring Well Roundabout, then up and down on the B6161 and A61 through Killinghall to Ripley. Expected Killinghall to be grid locked but that was this morning and presumably everyone going to wherever were already there as I managed my best ever time from the A59 to Ripley. Through Ripley then back on the A61 and first right into Nidd Lane. This is normally a very quite narrow road, not today with a stream of traffic heading in the opposite direction for some unexplained reason.




Looped past Brearton onto the B6165 for fast downhill to a uphill slog for the first left to Scotton and then right at Lingerfield, where the road signs followed the norm by listing everywhere but the largest settlement nearby (Harrogate).




Through Scriven and left onto the A6055 and then straight on to Farnham, turned left and back through Lingerfield and Scotton to the B6165 down, up, down, down and up all the way to Ripley,




south on then A61 and then onto the Nidderdale Greenway which was packed making progress slow.




Up Bilton Lane and then west on the A59 downhill to New Park Roundabout and beyond where I did swop onto a new cycle track alongside before rat running home.




22.23 miles and still 1125ft climbed, average 13 mph. Did not notice the heat whilst cycling but once home the need for a shower and the kit in the washer quickly kicked in.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> What a fantastic day! Not a cloud in the sky, temperature in the mid Twenties and a ride with @Rickshaw Phil
> 
> Phil arrrived at mine, at 9:45, for a quick fettle of the gears on the Carbon and then we headed out in the direction of Shelton. Rather annoyingly, some hoon has decided to throw a road bollard down onto the path under the nearby bridge, which we needed to follow, and so we both ploughed through glass, meaning a stop to check tyres over. No damage done thankfully.
> 
> ...


A great ride on a superb day  and the only thing I can add to Gav's write up is that my own distance for the day ended up as 40.1 miles with the average the same as his: 13.1 mph.

Edit to add: didn't notice until this morning that this ride took me past another milestone. 2,000 cycling miles for the year to date.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 May 2018)

After an early start to get the van washed before it got hot, the plan was a 10-15 mile jaunt before getting some kip ready for the night shift. An unexpected request from my 11 yr old daughter to come along shortened the ride a little, and instead we opted for a trip to the shops to collect a new game for my lad, so that was the first 3 miles. My lass decided she was hungry, so round to the bakers where we found no cakes she liked the look of, so I suggested a ride by the river to Runnymede Pleasure Grounds where we may find ice cream. Funnily enough that was acceptable, so by the time we'd done that we got home with 8 miles done. A wonderful way to spend my morning


----------



## gbb (7 May 2018)

Two short rides today, 10 miles with my wife, both riding hybrids alongside railway tracks for the most part, very warm and plenty of folk out doing the same.
Helga, Swedish railcar on the Nene Valley Railway...





This evening...it's cooled off a bit, weekend is done, we're just winding down....got another 10 miles in in the road bike .


----------



## kapelmuur (7 May 2018)

I had intended to ride about 30 miles this morning, but the weather was so good and the roads so quiet that I pressed on to complete my first Imperial half of the year.

I reckon that here were more bikes out than cars, if only that were always the case.

My route was a wander around rural Cheshire, including High Legh, Appleton, Arley Hall, Pickmere, the Peovers, Warford, Mobberley and Ashley.

The photo is of the aptly named '''Slow and Easy" pub near Northwich.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2018)

2 ride reports for you.

Yesterday, myself, @rb58 & @Trickedem did a very nice rolling Kent roads loop. Following the classic Fnrttc route from Rochester to Whitstable. Hitting the Crab & Winkle Way, An old railway track route linking Whistable with Canterbury. Once at Canterbury we had to negotiate the crowds of day trippers to find the most excellent lunch stop cafe that Tim had found. Post Gammon, Chips & 2 eggs we turned south heading through some of the very best Kent lanes that one could cycle on, including lots of hills and valley's to test the legs. Did I say that this was a flattish Tim ride  ie hills.

Once we had crossed over the downs we descended into Wye to grab an ice cream and a much needed break. From Wye it was much more rolling rather then climbing. We took the fast A20 at Charing making quick progress. The A20 in this part of Kent is nice and wide and with the motorway running alongside, it means that car traffic was fairly minimal. It was a most enjoyable head down and blast along at a fair old pace part of the days riding.

So, score on the doors.
107 very warm and sunny miles. May's Imperial Century Challenge ride done and dusted.
Century # 7 for the year, #235 over all and month 90 in a row.

Aylesford on the way to the mornings meet point.





Ross





Tim





Tim & Ross on Raspberry Hill





Wye is down there..........





Wye - Ice Cream Time





And the scores on the doors


----------



## Thomson (7 May 2018)

Well after getting out at the weekend for the first time ever and doin 18 miles. She was going to her parents today. And asked if she would pick me up.i said no :-) I cycled the 6 miles there after work passed about 10 cyclists the other way. Been there a few hours and just cycled the 9 miles back. Great weather. Hearing the birds chirping. Really quite enjoying this cycling thingy. :-)


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2018)

Bank holiday weekend.. what do you do on a back holiday weekend? Go to the seaside of course.
So i jumped on an early morning train to Victoria to meet @topcat1 & @mark st1 and in Aldwych, @jayonabike . We were off to Southend for Beer and Burgers.
It was hot and it was fast and it was furious. I think Topcat was a little worried that the cafe would run out of cakes by the time we got there.
It didn't take us long to get to Southend environs. A few miles outside of the town and we were over taking miles and miles of traffic heading on the same direction. It was madness for people stuck in their metal boxes in this blazing heat.

At Southend we dosed ourselves up, each having a burger and a £5.00 pint of Pironi, yep £5.00 a pint.

Bit of a queue going on there... nice face Mark. 





A busy Southend





Southend





Topcat Dave was sensible, he decided to get the train back to London. The rest of us were not so. We were riding back and the temperatures were rising. Luckily the route is pretty much flat. But having done 100+ hilly miles yesterday, my legs were really feeling the burn. I had to dig in a good few times to keep up with Jay and Mark.

It wasn't long before we were back in London, not the nicest of routes back I must admit but it was a quick one. Jay turned off for Euston Station, Mark to Waterloo Station and myself to Victoria. Where after 2 days of cycling, my bum was most grateful for a soft, comfy seat. 

So, scores on the doors. A tad over 100+ miles at a furious 16mph average.
Century #8 for the year, #236 over all.

I am blooming knackered.
I was going to ride the 36 miles to work tomorrow, but perhaps not 

Thanks chaps for a most excellent ride.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (7 May 2018)

Or how it didn't go quite to plan.... Intended to get the MTB out and across to Goring on a shorter route than I had previously managed to get up on the Ridgeway, do a few miles and then head back to put the Metric Century in the bag.

All went well, including finding a new quite route up to Sonning Common. Then I managed to head off course and back into Reading... Diversion corrected, and past Streetley to join the Ridgeway, with a plan to do five or so miles.

Never actually been up onto it so hadn't realised quite how slow and hardwork it would be. On that basis, you would think that I would stick to the plan. Nope. Somehow the idea to keep pushing on had got into my head, and twelve miles later I finally decided to head back. Luckily found a nice cafe just off the Ridgeway to top up with water and flapjack then got back on.

Did twenty or so miles up there, before opting to come off and get back on tarmac on a road running parallel, which transpired to be more hilly than I had expected. Lunch break in Goring 60 miles in and wasn't looking forward to the ride back. It did improve about ten miles from home, but probably a bit too warm to try this kind of excursion for the first time.

Anyway, the upshot was the longest distance to date, at c80 miles / c130km so not a bad day's work.


----------



## Katherine (7 May 2018)

110 miles done today on the club social century. We made it to the Eureka cafe, finally.




Amazing day. Beautiful hot sunshine with a slight breeze. Perfect .Apart from my feet which became rather painful on the way home. I might have had my shoes done up too tight but it was underneath the toes that hurt.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 May 2018)

Wow, well done @Katherine, in this heat too!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 May 2018)

@gavgav 

They're swallows.

You're welcome.


----------



## Old jon (7 May 2018)

And yesterday also. An unexpected free hour or so in the afternoon, so off I pedalled. The weather was overcast so I thought ( wrongly ) that Beira Mar would be quiet. So ten miles anyway in cooler temperatures than I have recently suffered, with a surprising amount of bike traffic, solo and in groups.

Today was different. Ride out along Beira Mar again and past the hotel, continuing south for a couple more miles than the last time I travelled this far. The scenery changes, that hill in front at the beginning of the video is a bit impressive. So I rode along into that view and just kept going for a while. All new to me, still rather flat roads and quiet as well. They do make big speed humps around here, big enough to slow anyone sensible down but on a bike most of them are minor. One thing to bear in mind, a car passes just before a bump, slows down and the driver assumes that the bike does the same. So pulls in again . . .



It is all learning. When I turned around and rode a bit I encountered my first roundabout. Not quite correct, ‘cos I had ridden around it on the way out. It was just about a straight line in that direction but going home was most certainly a roundabout. A good job the road was not busy. Shortly after this I realised I was riding parallel to the airport road, then recognised a road on my right as an alternative route home. Local knowledge slowly increasing.

Before turning back, at a crossroads, I checked out the possible left or right turns. Left, and up the hill, the road reached the final house on the way up and stopped. No road any further, and there are lots of roads like that here. To the right looked similar, without benefit of hillside, still the road ended abruptly at the last house. I could see traffic away over the greenery mind.

The cycle track on Beira Mar deserves a compliment. In England I rarely use cycle tracks, half hearted and often half witted bits of construction as they are. There are three local cycle tracks and they are really superb, to such an extent that the return to reality, or proper roads, is rather a shock to the system. Ah well, cannot have it all.

So far, today’s nineteen miles is the most pleasant ride I have had here, and it feels like a ride also. Especially when I reached the bottom of the final hill to home. Hard work just to reach the height I did yesterday. But still worth a big grin.

An extended squiggle


----------



## C R (7 May 2018)

Donger said:


> For your first attempt at the Malverns, I can recommend the Hanley Swan to Malvern Wells road. When you see a wall of a road rising up in front of you, take a right, and there is a road that takes its time climbing along the edge towards Great Malvern, eventually joining the A road .... a much easier climb than up through Gt Malvern or from Welland to British Camp. Once you are up, you are up. Although there are still some ups and downs to do as you loop the loop up there, the worst is already over. The climb to British Camp can be quite discouraging.


Hi @Donger, thanks for the pointer. I think you mean turning right at the show ground instead of carrying towards Malvern Wells. I don't think I will ever be brave enough to try going up the Wells Road, even going down would make me think twice, what you suggest makes more sense. How does your suggestion compare with going up the A449 through Malvern Link and then through the Wyche Cutting?


----------



## jayonabike (7 May 2018)

Not much more to say than what @ianrauk said up thread. Century ride to Southend with some top cyclists. @ianrauk is a cycling god, @topcat1 cycles fast for cake and @mark st1 ‘s calf muscles are bigger than my mortgage.
Great day on the bike, first century ride of the year for me and I enjoyed cycling somewhere new. 105 miles by the time I got home to the wife cooking dinner.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2018)

So much for today's plan to have the day at Snetterton with a quick lunch time ride around the lanes - I gave up on the idea when I saw the miniscule race entries (the Ford race only had 4 participants) and decided that it wasn't worth the couple of gallons of diesel for the round trip.

A half hour or so was then spent ironing some shirts & trousers for work and then I got out the Van Nicholas and headed off with absolutely no idea of where I was going to go, for how long or how far. Having started with roughly the same route out as Saturday to Woodbridge, but with an added loop out of Newbourne and back in followed by a trip through Waldringfield



Heading out of Woodbridge, there was a side road that I've never used before so I took it - only to find out that some parts are more suitable for a cyclocross bike, not a road bike. This eventually brought me out in the outskirts of Wickham Market so I rejoined Saturday's route to Easton and out to Kettleburgh where there was another "I wonder where this goes" side road taken and this was followed by navigation by finger post which eventually brought me out onto the Grundisburgh Road. Nothing remarkable about his section except that for the 6 miles through Hoo, Monewden & Clopton Green I only saw 2 cars!

Again I rejoined Saturday's route through Grundisburgh to Tuddenham where I diverted again across to Westerfield and up to Henley & Hemmingstone and then turned back towards Ipswich via Claydon, Bramford...



then Sproughton and through Ipswich to take the ususl Bucklesham Road route home.








https://www.strava.com/activities/1556134328

Another 67 miles/107km on top of roughly the same on Saturday and, having spent most of Sunday walking around Brands Hatch at the Blancpain GT meeting, tomorrrow's commute may be a bit slower than normal!


----------



## Donger (7 May 2018)

C R said:


> Hi @Donger, thanks for the pointer. I think you mean turning right at the show ground instead of carrying towards Malvern Wells. I don't think I will ever be brave enough to try going up the Wells Road, even going down would make me think twice, what you suggest makes more sense. How does your suggestion compare with going up the A449 through Malvern Link and then through the Wyche Cutting?


I've never climbed up from Malvern Link..... hadn't thought of that one. I just know I wouldn't fancy British Camp from either side, or the Wells Road for a first attempt! The road a I suggested goes right up close to Malvern Wells but then you can turn right along Hanley Road (instead of carrying on up Green Lane) and it joins the A449 before you get to Gt Malvern.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2018)

Nothing to report for 'May Day', as I was working a_ late-turn _(stupid enough to run there, got rather warm!!!!!!!!!!)

*Sunday 6th............

Bike selected;* Gran Fondo (plus shorts and short-sleeve club jersey
*Weather;* sunny , "Scorchio!", blue skies, hot-hot-hot!
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

Yesterday afternoon, after watching some of the live ITV4 coverage (as far as Goose eye), I headed out in a Pool/Bramhope direction

Stanley, Aberford Road
Crossing the M62 @ jct 30, down into Oulton & Woodlesford
Over the River Aire, & up Bullerthorpe Lane to Colton

Round Leeds Ring-Road, through Cross-Gates, Seacroft
Over the Wetherby Road (A58), round the very perimeter of Roundhay Park
Over Harrogate Road (A61)

A northwards turn (right) at Lawnswood roundabout
Past Golden Acre Park, towards Bramhope
Lots of riders about, mainly from the _T de Y Sportif_

I rode as far as the top of Old Pool Bank, before deciding to turn round & head a bit closer to home

I finally ended up on Church Lane, at Adel, as the riders came through 2 right-angled corners (right - 100 yards - left), so it was as good as any

Obviously by then, the race was seriously splintered







Regrettably, I didn't (& should have!!) made time to go & have a look at the Norman church a bit further into the village
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/421410
Another visit??

Home was via Headingley, which was over-run with Students, past the University, & into the centre of Leeds
Out along Vicar Lane, The Calls, & past the old Tetleys Brewery site
Along Hunslet Road, & up _'Bell Hill_', past the _Jaw Bones_

Home via Lofthouse Gate & Stanley


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2018)

Back on the bike after a short break due to weather and general busy-ness. Nothing special, just a ten-ish mile round trip into town to join the parental unit in a spot of bank holiday afternoon retail therapy and yellow stickering, sort of celebrating her "back in the saddle" after hip surgery.

Usual routes in and out of Ely via Downham Common, California, the drag up the Ely Road towards Orwell Pit, down the other side, over the A10 and into town proper. Needed to be semi-presentable, so compromise was made with lycra top and jeans. Wish I'd worn all lycra as jeans were soaked through when I got home.  Really ran out of legs on the way back (maybe climbing my bogey hill in this heat might have had something to do with it, plus skipping lunch) but bimbled on the granny ring for the last couple of miles.

Still got back inside half an hour. I know, I'm not as fast as you guys... 

Lots of traffic today, particularly in town, but loads of cyclists out too, which is always good to see. Had several close passes and nearly got wiped out on the A10 roundabout.  Was too hot and knackered to indulge in any remonstration.

Best bit was the very generous amount of room I was given by mum when she overtook me near Annesdale on the way home. 

Arrived home to find a pot of tea made - which was quickly poured down the hatch, followed in short order by my 50p tray of smoked salmon sushi.


----------



## C R (8 May 2018)

Donger said:


> I've never climbed up from Malvern Link..... hadn't thought of that one. I just know I wouldn't fancy British Camp from either side, or the Wells Road for a first attempt! The road a I suggested goes right up close to Malvern Wells but then you can turn right along Hanley Road (instead of carrying on up Green Lane) and it joins the A449 before you get to Gt Malvern.


Ah, you come from the Gloucester side, hadn't noticed your location before. I live just south of Worcester, so going the A449 way is straightforward for me, though going down to Upton and then to Hanley is a nicer ride, I will have to try both at some point (when I have quite a few more miles in my legs) and report the results .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2018)

I got out earlyish today to make the most of the remaining warm weather (for the time being) with a run down through Condover and Acton Burnell to Cardington, then northwards through Hughley, Harnage Grange, Cressage and Eaton Constantine to Walcot before swinging back round to the west through Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover and home again.

I was setting out part way through the morning rush which meant a long wait for a gap in the traffic. I was let out onto the A49 by a nice lorry driver (thanks! ) and was glad I wasn't spending very long on this road. After Condover the country roads were pretty quiet. There were a few people out on bikes though making the most of it like me.

The climb up to Folly Bank was warm work and made me glad I was doing this early on, then I enjoyed the fast run down into Cardington and onwards to Hughley. I took the road towards Harley this time (as always, doubling back towards Harnage Grange before getting to Harley itself) and had the road completely to myself unlike the last few occasions.

Having gone the long way round to Cressage, the climbing starts on the way to Eaton Constantine. It's not especially steep but does go on so so is nice to get out of the way.

I could see the change in the weather on the way in the form of a line of cloud on the horizon. I'd get back well before it arrived but knew I'd be finishing into a strengthening wind.

My turn towards the wind came at Walcot. It wasn't that bad really on this occasion but I got down onto the drops anyway to try and keep up a good pace which did seem to help. I caught and overtook a tandem between Upton Magna and Atcham, greeted a couple of cyclists taking in the view on the old bridge then hardly saw a soul until I got back to Condover. A guy in a pickup pulled over to let me pass near Allfield which was nice.

My final couple of miles was into the wind so I wasn't in danger of breaking any records, then I had another long wait for a gap in the traffic to cross the A49 again. If I'd known it would still be that busy I'd have gone back a different way.

A fraction over 46 miles today at 15 mph average.





A view I often photograph but not often in such pleasant conditions.








A couple of views of Cardington.





On the Hughley to Harley road and looking across to Wenlock Edge.





Alternative view from the same spot as above.





The River Severn and the Wrekin from Cressage Bridge.





The little lonely wartime pill box guarding the river bank.





Just after Walcot and the change in the weather is on the horizon. It brought cooler air and showers in for the afternoon.





Crossing the Severn again at Atcham.


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2018)

Chapeau @Katherine  decent ride that


----------



## Vantage (8 May 2018)

Today with the kids at school and the sun beaming through the clouds I figured I'd push the limits of human endurance and ride 30 flatish miles. Not them girly poncy European kilometres, but old fashioned tough manly miles...like proper cyclists use. 
All dressed in my skin tight spandex I set off just after 10.30am in the sunshine in short sleeves. As I picked up speed I became aware that it wasn't quite as warm as yesterday...goosebumps on my arms.
Past McDonald's and onto Boot Lane was my first foray into countryside peacefulness. It wasn't to last though and I was soon mixing it up with those uncivilized motons all the way into Horwich via the A673.
Lever Park Avenue was quieter than usual which was nice. Just like it used to be before every wa***r in a car discovered Rivington. The few that overtook me did so with patience and gave oodles of room 
Past the reservoirs then right onto 'the lane' (still dunno what it's called).


I'd already decided before setting off that as my longest ride to date since October was only 25 miles that I'd take it easy, so to pootle along was the order of the day. At least I'd be able to enjoy the scenery without risk of becoming part of it.
Back Lane was up next but as tempting as it was, I decided not to detour and explore the little trail I discovered last week. I had a route to follow.


My plan didn't follow Back Lane in it's entirety but took the rather more adventurous right turn off onto Heapey Fold Lane which is literally a dirt track. A nice one though. Cue gratuitus shot of my beloved.


And another at the top of the hill.




There's a mountain bike trail in there somewhere and according to Google maps...a campsite. Must investigate that one methinks. A bit of bumpy downhill and some wet mucky bits followed.
Higher Fold Lane had me on solid tarmac again but not for long and I soon ventured onto the Leeds&Liverpool Canal near Botany Bay.

Pretty much everyone I said "Morning!" to greeted me back with a smile which was nice.
About 17 miles into my route I decided to plonk my arse on terra firma for strawberry jam sammiches and a brew. There was a bit of a chill in the air and the sun was hiding behind a cloud so the long sleeve jersey was put on while I scoffed my lunch. Enjoyed the views while texting mum.


Luckily for muggins, Mr Sunshine reappeared just as I was about done and the ls top was again banished to the depths of the Pendle. More splendid scenery was gazed upon as my little legs propelled the Vantage along at sub 10mph speeds.


My only "FFS!" moment came a mile or so later after I passed under the B5239 near Wigan Golf Course. This is why...


Unless you're on a 6yr olds Barbie themed balance bike, your bike ain't getting through one of these gates. They're about as cycle unfriendly as they come. Thankfully, I stripped the bike of all unnecessary crap a couple weeks ago and was able to lift it over the gate without the Pendle. It's about the only thing I like about the Carradice Classic rack...easy on easy off.
The canal path got a wee bit rough and mucky from there but smoothed out a bit before I left it to climb Sennicar Lane towards Haigh Hall Country Park. Granny ring was engaged.
School Lane, New Road and Higher Lane were the last non stressy bits of the ride and I was soon back to dodging cars on Wigan Road. Onto Bolton Road where I made my only cockup of the day. I failed to give way to a car on my right and shot straight through a mini roundabout.  Oops. I don't think the driver appreciated that as the car later passed me very close. Maybe unrelated. Who knows.
Disconsin Lane lead to Lostock Lane which lead to a short ride along a bug infested Middlebrook Trail to Lostock rail station. Left there to Chorley New Road and a climb in granny gear up Markland Hill.
My last little bit of happiness was Boot Lane when a few blobs of rain bounced off me


and then a pothole dodging extravaganza through the estate and home. Then the rain really started coming down. Good timing. 
RWGPS says I did 27 miles but I haven't tweaked the etrex's track recording properly (I recently reset it).
I drifted off a couple times while writing this but I'm not as shattered as I expected given the distance. Good day 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/22892554


----------



## gavgav (8 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @gavgav
> 
> They're swallows.
> 
> You're welcome.


Never been good at spotting a bird


----------



## jongooligan (8 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> Never been good at spotting a bird



Red bibs mate. Look for the red bibs.


----------



## Tizme (8 May 2018)

Technically speaking it was yesterdays ride.

Absolutely boiling hot but my wife was out with her walking group so I knew I could get away with it. Only 20 miles, but I should probably have taken more notice of the contour lines, some very steep climbs!

I just really wanted to get out, just in case, as tomorrow (Wednesday) I am in hospital at 7am for a total hip replacement of my left hip, hopefully it will match the right one exchanged for a ceramic one two years ago.

Heard, but arrived just too late to see the East Somerset steam engine pull out of Cranmore station, hopefully I'll see it next time I am out on the bike.


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2018)

Cooler today so wanted a ride.
Decide on my Bushy Park Loop, though Laleham, Shepperton, and Sunbury to Hampton, the traffic was queuing, so took the back way into the park, and home via Hampton Hill, Hannworth, and Ashford.
23 miles @ 18.3 mph even despite the slowness inHampton
Little climbing to speak of


https://www.strava.com/activities/1559667206
Pleased with nice fast ride


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2018)

Another morning ride on a shorter loop this time as I needed to be back for a set time. I took the Raleigh and went Lyth Hill, Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Wroxeter, Cressage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Condover and home.

The air was cooler and fresher than the last few days but there was a bit of sunshine and it was still pleasant t-shirt & shorts weather.

Having done over a hundred miles since Sunday the legs weren't quite as fresh but loosened up as I went round. Planning so that I had a tailwind after the first three miles or so also helped. I took the scenic way through Attingham Park and rattled along the road and bridleway at Upton Forge - haven't been this way for a while.

After Cressage there was an unusual amount of traffic along Shore Lane which made my progress even slower than usual up this bit of climbing.

By Acton Burnell the wind was picking up again like it did yesterday but the direction would give me a tailwind most of the way back resulting in some good cruising speeds on the favourable stretches. No problems with the traffic on the A49 this time and I added a bit to round up the mileage at the end.

31 miles today at 14.7 mph average. Enjoyed that.





View from Lyth Hill at the start. A bit cloudier than yesterday but there were breaks.





About halfway round. Drink stop in a gateway near Wroxeter.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Red bibs mate. Look for the red bibs.




Found them! I 'd find these hard to swallow!


----------



## Vantage (9 May 2018)

Out again today for a longer ride than yesterday.
Before leaving, I'd fitted my longer 80mm stem to see how it fared. Out the door at 10.30am having plotted my route and uploaded it into the etrex...which would now hopefully track my ride better than yesterday.
Boot Lane was my first stop. I was cold and needed to put the LS jersey on. And my fingerless mitts.
After Victoria Road, I made my way via minor back roads into Lostock, through Westhoughton where I had a polite word with some dips**t who passed me with inches to spare, skirted around the er...outskirts of Atherton, through the middle of Leigh and straight onto the Leeds&Liverpool canal.
I pootled along that to Wigan and then up to Adlington where I stopped for lunch and a rest. My arms were killing me. Shorty stem is going back on tomorrow. I then continued up to Limbrick were I jumped off and back onto tarmac into Rivington, a short bimble along a bridleway to avoid the village and then into Horwich. From there it was monotonous drearydom all the way along Chorley New Road where nobber no.2 pulled out from a right sideroad and caused me some pretty sharp braking and language then home via Markland Hill and Boot Lane. Home for 3pm having done 37 miles averaging 10mph. Nay bad for this sluchy slug. No pics today as I wasn't in the mood. Wasn't that sociable either tbh barely acknowledging other cyclists etc. Meh, depression.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/22929856


----------



## Spiderweb (9 May 2018)

I don’t know where the roasting hot weather has gone, it was rather chilly on my extended home commute this evening, thankfully I had a lightweight jacket in my Backpack.
28.8 miles with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 May 2018)

After a few days rest from killing myself going too hard on a ride whilst recovering from a a dodgy chest I thought I’d try again four days before my first sportive of the year, Tour of the Peak.

The roadie is in the LBS having some minor surgery (a new drivetrain) and so I dusted down the “Old Faithful” Trek Hybrid and set off down towards Market Bosworth on a bit of a mooch round the lanes. “Nothing too heavy,” I said to myself. Just a nice little tootle around one of my favourite areas for cycling.

The anomaly I believe to be called “the Sun” had disappeared and made way for some grey skies but it was still quite warm and thus the shorts came out yet again......

...Ahem, I digress! The hybrid I have is a 15kg lump of aluminium with a suspension seat that leaves my arse in bits and has just standard pedals on but oh my days I forget what fun it is to ride! I’ve had it for 8 years and I just love the thing, it has never let me down!

I stopped after about 10 1/2 miles for a drink and to rest my numb derrière and took a couple of photos before heading off back towards home. It should be noted that there was little wind and that also made for pleasant riding save for one section of road which had been resurfaced and thus the bike stuck to it like you-know-what-to-a-blanket but this was only a minor thing.

Getting home and reviewing the garmin stats I was absolutely flabbergasted to discover that my average for that ride was a dead even 17 mph! I can barely hit that on my road bike let alone the hybrid! Once I peeled myself off the floor from the shock , it dawned on me that the secret to increasing my average is not to try!!

So it’s a little over 19 miles in an hour and 10, breathing easy and feeling pretty darn good! Roll on Sunday!!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1560497702

Check out Quest to Test the Chest.... on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1560497702


----------



## Dave 123 (9 May 2018)

We got Willy Thorn out tonight for a ride as we're going on a little trip next week.

Within 2 miles we'd stopped twice for a bit of a tinker. Just away from the house my seatpost/Jo's bars were loose and then Jo had to adjust her saddle 





We then got going properly, down into Caldecote, overtaking a couple on solo bikes. 
Kingston and the Eversdens next, a chain gang of 5 passed us, we let them go, we had nothing to prove!
From Harlton it was a choice between the pub in Comberton or Barton.
Jo chose Comberton. A new one on us. The beer was good, but the place could do with a good tidy out the front




We decamped to the beer garden at the rear








Back home and a bit of tinkering with the eccentric bottom brackets as the chains were running a bit tight.

Nearly 15 miles and a nice pint!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1560671162


----------



## derrick (9 May 2018)

A bit late but i did ride the weekend, 5 of us set of Monday morning to ride to Saffron Walden. Had a nice steady ride in bright sunshine, stopped at the Bicicletta cafe , Coffee is alright not much in the way of food, Any way back on the road, lovely route home, found a pub halfway back, so we had some liquid refreshment to cool us down. Then onto the last leg straight back to our local, ending the day with a few more beers in the sun, A great weekend with a great bunch of guys and girls.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1555882984


----------



## Stonechat (9 May 2018)

Vantage said:


> Out again today for a longer ride than yesterday.
> Before leaving, I'd fitted my longer 80mm stem to see how it fared. Out the door at 10.30am having plotted my route and uploaded it into the etrex...which would now hopefully track my ride better than yesterday.
> Boot Lane was my first stop. I was cold and needed to put the LS jersey on. And my fingerless mitts.
> After Victoria Road, I made my way via minor back roads into Lostock, through Westhoughton where I had a polite word with some dips**t who passed me with inches to spare, skirted around the er...outskirts of Atherton, through the middle of Leigh and straight onto the Leeds&Liverpool canal.
> ...


Your ride is not public so we cannot see the details
Sure you did well though


----------



## Vantage (9 May 2018)

Oops. Fixed.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2018)

An 8 mile round trip utility bimble at teatime to the Co-op in Littleport, taking usual route via Downham Common and Black Bank. (Parental unit wanted yoghurt.)

Had been lovely here this morning while I was doing stuff in the garden, but by 5, it had clouded over, cooled down rather a lot and the breeze had picked up. Original choice of clothing (short sleeved jersey & shorts) proved to be a tad optimistic.  50 yards up the road I did a u-turn and zipped home to swap shorts for tights and grab a gilet. 

Was nice just to get out for a bit. Will try and pencil in a longer ride for later in the week.

Acquired requested yoghurt on Yellow Sticker - along with two pieces of Jarlsberg, a Camembert, spinach and blueberries.


----------



## jongooligan (10 May 2018)

Went deliberately hard around a local (ex) TT course to see what condition my condition was in. 21 miles @ 17mph (inc warm up and cool down). I can remember when 17mph was the pace of the 'sociable' club run; now it's my eyeballs out pace. Tempus fugit.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Went deliberately hard around a local (ex) TT course to see what condition my condition was in. 21 miles @ 17mph (inc warm up and cool down). I can remember when 17mph was the pace of the 'sociable' club run; now it's my eyeballs out pace. Tempus fugit.



Well done, great effort! 

I’ve been trying to average this consistently on my road bike for a while and (minus a couple of exceptions) haven’t quite been able to do it. I nip out for a spin on my much heavier hybrid for a steady one and hit it straight away!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2018)

Fifth ride in as many days as I make the most of the dry weather. Once again I couldn't be out too long so did a shorter but hillier route for a change. It was quite a bit cooler with a brisk westerly wind. A fleece was needed and I could have done with something warmer than shorts for my legs too.

After heading over Lyth Hill at the start I headed for Longnor then the climb up Folly Bank but rather than dropping down into Cardington as I usually would, I took a left and carried on climbing to Yell Bank where the views were great but the wind didn't encourage me to hang around looking for too long.

With it being cooler than expected I decided not to do the longer version of the route I'd had in mind and dropped down through Chatwall and Lawley back to the crossroads near Longnor then on to Acton Burnell and home via Condover and the A49.

Quite hard work today due to the climbing, the wind that seemed to hinder regardless of which direction I was facing and tired legs from the last few days riding. Probably just as well I can't get another ride in 'til next week now.

25.7 miles this time at 13.2 mph average.





Drink stop at the summit of Yell Bank.



















A little further along the lane: a selection of shots from the viewpoint.


----------



## jongooligan (10 May 2018)

Wanted a steady bimble after yesterday's exertions so dropped down through town and took the C2C path westwards past Old King Coal.







Hardly anyone about on the cycle path but I could hear the distant hum of traffic as the school run rush hour got under way. It didn't drown out the song of the chaffinches and skylarks though so all was well with the world.

I was taking it easy so took the time to snap one of the Beamish Shorthorns.





The next section of the track is a bit rough compared to the rest of it but it's rideable on 25mm tyres and by East Stanley its back to tarmac (and dog muck and broken glass). Mebbe doing Stanley a disservice there as the area is much cleaner these days and I haven't been spat at by a local for over fifteen years. The two riders taking up all the path here pointedly took an age to let me pass and saw me off with a peal of angry tings. I think they were trying to make the point that I should have a bell on my bike.
Off the path at Annfield Plain where I took to the lanes through Burnhope and Holmside. Lovely countryside around there and it gets even better riding over Waldridge Fell which is only a couple of miles from home.
20 miles at an easy pace.


----------



## mgs315 (10 May 2018)

Been thinking about how on earth I’m gonna get through next years Tour of Flanders sportive. Come to the decision that the only way I’m gonna get up them hills is by riding more hills. 

So, 30 miles taking on 7 hills (5 with kickers above 10%) it is then.

Ow.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 May 2018)

Finished work at silly o'clock and had to get up early for domestic duties. A short utility ride on the Brompton first thing and when I got home was too awake for bed, so out with the RT-58. A nice, if windy, steady amble up to and around the park, getting there by my now normal route through the Wentworth estate. The golf club is getting ready for a ball whacking contest of some kind.
I did pause for a photo today, somewhere I've taken before but from the other side. The Jubilee statue, with the Queen looking down towards her castle





25 miles all told today, lacking the miles a little this week but apparently there's bills need paying


----------



## pawl (10 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Found them! I 'd find these hard to swallow!
> 
> View attachment 408410



Cut them into small pieces will make them easier to swallow.
Hope your not to far away from local A&E


----------



## pawl (10 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> After a few days rest from killing myself going too hard on a ride whilst recovering from a a dodgy chest I thought I’d try again four days before my first sportive of the year, Tour of the Peak.
> 
> The roadie is in the LBS having some minor surgery (a new drivetrain) and so I dusted down the “Old Faithful” Trek Hybrid and set off down towards Market Bosworth on a bit of a mooch round the lanes. “Nothing too heavy,” I said to myself. Just a nice little tootle around one of my favourite areas for cycling.
> 
> ...




If it’s that bit of road I was on on Wednesday it seems to have settled quite well

Good luck with the Spotive.


----------



## PatrickPending (10 May 2018)

A nice 104Km ride in the sunshine - Blaby = Countesthorpe- Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Parva -Foston - Kilby - Wistow -Kibworth Harcourt -carlton Curlieu - ilston on the hill - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe -Hllaton - Stockerston - eyebrook reservoir - Great Eaton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Kibworth Beauchamp = Fleckney - Arnesby - Bruntingthorpe - Patling magna and Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Seems the climb to Nevill Holt reaches 15%.....tested my legs. Got back for 2pm, think I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## 13 rider (10 May 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> A nice 104Km ride in the sunshine - Blaby = Countesthorpe- Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Parva -Foston - Kilby - Wistow -Kibworth Harcourt -carlton Curlieu - ilston on the hill - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe -Hllaton - Stockerston - eyebrook reservoir - Great Eaton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Kibworth Beauchamp = Fleckney - Arnesby - Bruntingthorpe - Patling magna and Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby
> 
> Seems the climb to Nevill Holt reaches 15%.....tested my legs. Got back for 2pm, think I'll sleep well tonight.


Thats a lumpy ride for sure . Done Neville Holt twice before it's a bit of a brute


----------



## Dave 123 (10 May 2018)

Just a quick ride out on my Cube tonight. The chain stayed in place too!

A run down Long Road into Comberton and dodging the potholes into Barton. Between here and Haslingfield is getting to be very holey too at the moment.
A right turn and I'm headed to Harlton and I'm starting to feel the chill in shorts and short sleeves!
Back over the A603 and through the Eversdens and Kingston.
Through Toft and back up to Hardwick. Didn't see one feathers worth of wildlife!

15 sunny miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1562828570


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2018)

pawl said:


> If it’s that bit of road I was on on Wednesday it seems to have settled quite well
> 
> Good luck with the Spotive.



Thanks! 

Between Barton in the Beans and Odstone where it was a bit clingy.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Thats a lumpy ride for sure . Done Neville Holt twice before it's a bit of a brute


Not had the pleasure of that one!


----------



## Fonze (10 May 2018)

Manky old day today, cool and windy, but anyway enjoyed a good 40km
Going through country lanes lovely smell of cherry from the trees, makes a change from horse sh1t 
At Gorleston beach they are filming a Beetles film by Danny Boyle


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2018)

Off work this week but the first chance of a ride since Monday so out on the Giant this morning, with the 'best' bike waiting for it's new chain.

I don't normally cycle during the morning rush hour and this morning reminded me why. There are some very impatient / angry and above all cr*p drivers out there - if you dice with this lot on a daily basis then I take my hat off to you. 

Coal Road to Skeltons Lane to the long descent into Thorner, through the village and up Milner Lane and along the ridge to East Rigton, round by the Green and up Compton Lane, which is effectively single track all the way along. As I approached the junction with Jewitt Lane a van turned in and headed straight for me. No slowing down, no waiting for me to reach the mouth of the junction, just full speed ahead. Fortunately I had _just_ enough room to dodge him, but he passed close enough to have touched and I genuinely don't think he'd have stopped if he had hit me. 
Anyhow, down the hill to Collingham and the usual wiggles across the A58 and A659 to head for Linton, with the expected lumpiness through the village taking me towards Wetherby. Into the town itself, hitting yet more traffic and along Horsefair, heading for the Church on the Corner for a different "Your Bike In front of..." pic, but on finding a funeral cortege arriving decided against stopping and looped back round to head out of town. Maybe next time. 

Across the A1(M) and out past the racecourse with a nice tailwind, stayed on all the way to Walton before turning right for the road towards Thorp Arch.
Down and over the bridge and up the other side into Boston Spa and the long way via Bar Lane towards Clifford, where I stopped in the village for a photo in front of a different church (that gave me pics for the "Your bike in front of a..." church, wall, railings, gate and (possibly) water threads all at once!) 







Back on the bike and on up the hill, before the quick descent into Bramham, enlivened by more motorised muppets. In the village I took the right to climb up towards the A1(M) bridge - at this point I was undecided on the next bit of the route as I had one eye on a matric half and was thinking which way would involve the least riding into a headwind on the last leg. 
As I approached the A1(M) bridge it was the busiest I can ever recall seeing it - when I'd crossed the A1(M) earlier at Wetherby I'd heard a few sirens but not really thought anything of it. However there was clearly a lot of traffic leaving the A1(M) southbound and using the parallel diversionary route via West Woods Road and Paradise Way, so I was glad I'd not gone that way and decided to head via Thorner. 
Crossing the bridge I could see traffic at a standstill on the motorway beneath, so something serious was clearly up.
It's a steady climb up from Bramham but there is a reasonable amount of shelter from the wind, and at the junction I took Thorner Road to loop into the village the long way round. As I approached the dip, I got that sinking feeling and felt the rear tyre getting very lumpy, so stopped. 
Yep, another visit and the second in three rides on the Giant.
Being an optimistic soul I decided to try pumping the tyre up and it seemed to be working so I set off again, but had to stop again after a few hundred yards as it clearly wasn't holding the air.
Had a proper look and found another chunk of pointy stone right through the tread and well embedded.
No problem, I had all the stuff with me, so flipped the bike over on the verge and set to. It was a right job to get the first (Park Tools) tyre lever in and I genuinely thought I was going to damage the rim. Try as I might I couldn't get a second tyre lever under the bead and all my efforts were simply damaging the sidewall and decals on the wheels and putting an unexpected angle of bend in the tyre lever rather than achieving anything productive.
Enough was enough, and I made the call of shame to Mrs ND to get _Thunderbird 2_ out (thanks @Tim Hall  )and rescue me.
Thanks again to the riders who passed and offered assistance, and to the serious group of cyclists who purposefully looked the other way I'm sure you'll get your own special rewards soon enough.

*21.17 miles* (34.07km) in *1h 36m* at an average of *13.2mph* and with *990ft* climbed.

No metric half today, but it could have been worse and my loss is Halfords gain as I've ordered a pair of Gatorskins to replace the OE Giant Gavia AC tyres, which clearly can't be relied upon. 
And Mrs ND was treated to a very nice lunch at a restaurant we've been on about trying for ages, so it all worked out in the end.

And talking about ends, here's the map:


----------



## 13 rider (10 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Not had the pleasure of that one!


When we get around to doing a south of Leicester ride I take you up it if you want


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> When we get around to doing a south of Leicester ride I take you up it if you want


Deal!


----------



## Glow worm (10 May 2018)

I had to ride 7 miles to Fakenham, Norfolk, early doors but remarkably, the drizzle cleared just as I set off.

After a quick meeting I headed off, hoping to visit Pensthorpe nature reserve along an old railway line near the river Wensum.

There was no way through. - lovely nature reserve, 2 miles from a rapidly growing town, with an old railway line connecting the two- you'd have thought it would be a no brainier for the perfect walking/ cycle route, but this is the UK and only fences blocking the way greeted me. The only official,way to reach Pensthorpe is along a horrible A road - i.e., if you're not driving here you can f£ck off.

A major nature reserve, you can only get to by car. This is the UK folks.

Perseverance and bloody mindedness led me to the reserve along the old railway line, but I could have done with a machete. Honestly, the Dutch must just piss themselves laughing at us.






I headed away from the plethora of 'no entry' signs and barbed wire along what would be obvious potential cycle routes in any civilised country, and soon reached the old church at Egmere near Walsingham. Although I've climbed that tower for over 30 years, new 'Private no entry' signs have just popped up.

Honestly- as each day passes, the more I'm convinced my long held belief that the past was great, the present is $hit and the future just doesn't bare thinking about, holds true.






The (slightly blurry) woods near Quarles. One of the very few places that have not changed since I've been around.






Final pit stop at Creake Abbey. 26 or so miles here today.


----------



## colly (11 May 2018)

A couple of rides:
Bank holiday Monday. Clear blue skies and even at 9am it was more than warm. So tee shirt on, shorts on, sun shades on and to keep my now monkish head from burning, a cap. Just the right attire for a very steady gentle ride in the sun. No fancy padded shorts, no lycra in sight.
My resolve not to break into a sweat lasted less than a mile until the first climb, Wellington Hill. Even so it was more of a glow than a sweat.
Up the unusually quiet A58 to Wetherby and west through Sicklinghall and Clapgate, down through Chapel Hill and into Netherby. Places that are on the way to nowhere, barely even destinations.
Just before Chapel Hill looking south across Wharfedale:






On then to Kirkby Overblow and south back across the Wharfe at Harewood Bridge.
Taking the road to Arthington and Pool I cut off left and made my way round the back of the Harewood Estate and up through Weardley. I took the lesser used road up to the top of the hill, the mis-named Bedlam Lane. It's so little used even the Google maps car didn't bother. It's quiet so certainly doesn't live up to its title.
On to Eccup where a familiar route (which is part of the West Yorkshire Cycle Route) around the back of the reservoir led me to Harrogate Road and onto Manor House Lane which is now closed to traffic.
On to Wigton Lane, Roundhay Park, Oakwood and home.

It was a slow gentle pedal in the sun.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/22870545


Just under 27 miles and about 1700ft of uphill.




Edit: Nearly forgot Thursday mornings effort.

Out early at 5.30. A cool but sunny morning and a ride on my fixed wheel bike. I've not been out on it for a while but thoroughly enjoyed it.

Past the park to Moortown, up to Shadwell and a ride through the lanes to Scarcroft and left up the A58 to Collingham where I turned right up Jewit Lane which is a bit of an effort at the best of times.
Oddly, on fixed, it seems to be not so bad, providing of course you pace yourself and take it steady. On to East Rigton, past Hetchel Woods and picked up the A58 again and straight back to base.

Lovely ride. 20 miles with 1000ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/22958299


----------



## cosmicbike (11 May 2018)

Another night shift done, another early wake up. Quick utility to get the hair cut and bread, then too much of the day taken up with fitting new bath tap, shower and screen. No motivation for a lycra clad ride, so decided to go exploring instead. 
I'd spotted a path some time ago, and was wondering where it went. Google Maps suggested a link between Thorpe Lea and Chertsey Lane, so off I went. No problems for the first 1.5 miles beyond having to hoik the bike over 3 gates, but after this it went all funny shaped A wrong turn saw me following a narrow, muddy trail which I kept sinking into, that was the shoes muddy. Re-tracing my steps, and finding the right path soon saw me met with a closed wooden footbridge, complete with notice on from the council that it was closed for H&S reasons. In fairness there were a few gaps, but feeling intrepid I scooted onwards. To a very overgrown path, with fallen trees and mud to boot. Cue much walking, dragging the bike along on it's side at times to get under trees, to be met with the other bit that the sign said was closed, the boardwalk. Now this I didn't want to chance





Back through the mud and trees then By the time I got back to the start I'd done a princely 2.5 miles, gained a chaining stabbing injury, so ouchy leg pic






Never mind, onwards and I opted for a known towpath down to Chertsey and back home through Gogmore Park, with a unique sign






Home after 14 and a bit miles. Tired, lots of stings to the legs, a broken mudguard mount and the knowledge that the mystery path is a non-starter next time


----------



## PatrickPending (11 May 2018)

Very similar to yesterday - but 2Km longer. 106Km Blaby = Countesthorpe- Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Parva - Arnesby- Wistow -Kibworth Harcourt -carlton Curlieu - ilston on the hill - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe -Hllaton - Stockerston - eyebrook reservoir - Great Eaton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Gumley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby. A couple of climbs that got to 15%....didn't feel easier than yesterday but I made it in one piece. Rather nice day's ride


----------



## PatrickPending (11 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Thats a lumpy ride for sure . Done Neville Holt twice before it's a bit of a brute


Did it again today, oh and lets not forget the steep climb to Goadby...I need new legs!


----------



## 13 rider (11 May 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> Did it again today, oh and lets not forget the steep climb to Goadby...I need new legs!


Neville Holt twice in two days .Yep done the Goadby one as well not quite as bad as Neville


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2018)

I had a break from cycling yesterday walking the mutt and so was determined to drag the bike out again today.
Shorts, thermal, jersey and ls jersey with mitts and I was out the door for about 10am on a washed, polished and oiled bike. With the shorty stem re-fitted.
Brrrrr.
What happened to the heat of the last couple days???
Up Chorley Old Road to warm up and then freezing my tushy off on the descent into Horwich. As I approached Rivington I decided on a detour along the bridleways instead of Rivington Lane and about halfway along I had my first fight with my glucose levels dropping. So I stopped in a field to snack on a nutrigrain bar.


Back onto Rivington Lane I was asked by a lady if I knew where Rivington Barn was.
"Yep, straight down the road and it's on your right."
A few pedal strokes later and it hit me. There's 2 barns. There's the bottom barn which I'd directed her to. Then there's the officially named 'The Great Barn' which is on the left up a minor road. Oops.
Past the reservoirs and a right onto the lane. It has no name. Problem solved. I was getting cold so stopped to put my Aldi waterproof on.


My plan today was to go see if there was indeed a campsite at Healey Nab and made my way to Back Lane passing a bunch of kids who I assume were on a DOE excursion. Another bunch were passed on Heapey Fold Lane and I met another bunch where I was due to turn left towards the mountain bike tracks. This was an all girl group and so in true male stupidness, I was determined not to look like a complete wuss and utter twit by getting off and walking up the trail. No no I was too good a cyclist to just pussy out.
Engaging the Vantages mountain bike mode I powered up the grass verge like a Sherman tank. A small outcrop of grass lay between 2 rocks and I got out of the saddle for more power. Power solves everything. The front wheel hit the left rock, slid off into the grass and the rear tyre lost traction. Muggins plummeted to the right clipped in and I landed on my back with my arse and legs in the air. Very dignified.


I got up, smiled sheepishly at the girls who looked like they were about to fall over in fits of laughter and trudged up the rest of the hill feeling like a right muppit.
I tried a few different trails including a jaunt on the mountain bike trails in the forest to no avail. Unless it's buried deep in the woods and accessible only on foot I can't find it 
I enjoyed the trails though.


I made attempts to rejoin my previous course but every trail was either a dead end or tourer bike unfriendly so I retraced my steps back to were I fell off. Luckily, I discovered a shortcut that would bypass the girls and further risk of embarrassment so I damn well took it. On the way down the trail is series of mounds that scream to be taken at speed for airborne antics. I never was any good at landing jumps so why I though this would change on a tourer I've no idea. The first few kicked the rear wheel into the air a bit but nothing too bad. I got braver and hit the last but one at more speed. I was mid flight when the front wheel dipped and I made a scary landing forcing heavy braking before the last hump came up. Lesson learnt. Probably.
Onto Coppice Lane where I chilled and took my time into White Coppice and bimbled along to join the A674. A little later I I turned right onto Harbour Lane which was a mind (and bottom) numbing climb towards Brinscall. When I reached the top of that hill the wind was howling and I was getting hungry and weak. Lunch time. I stopped next to a farm gate, had a brew and my jam sammiches and felt better. One more brew then I'd be off. Put my cup on the fence post while I unscrewed the flask lid and prayed the wind wouldn't knock it off. At that precise moment a gust of wind knocked the cup off into nettles on the other side of the gate.  I near fell off the bloody gate climbing over it. It must be one of those days.
Full finger gloves were put on and I descended into Brinscall. Climbed through Withnell and again dropped into Abbey Villiage and turned right onto Belmont Road. Stopped for another brew as I knew what was coming up. 
Belmont Road is a 50mph racetrack into Bolton. Close passes are all too frequent despite it being a fairly wide road and it scares the hell out of me and I always wonder if I'm going to make it home alive. Today was no different. The wind was blowing directly towards me and was strong and gusty. Keeping the bike in a straight line at sub 5mph speeds was next to impossible so it wasn't long before I pulled into a path entrance for a breather and another brew. 
I'm now thinking about how to fit a steering damper given the Vantages stupid aero downtube. Something needs to be done about it's nervous handling asap.
The remaining miles into Belmont were mostly downhill but even while pedalling I was barely hitting 10mph thanks to the wind.
A little later I veered right onto Scout Road and a final off-road bender through Horrocks Forest to Smithills Dean Road. Here I tested my new chainset for speed and span out at just over 30mph. It'll do. Hills are easier at least.
Right through some side streets and skirting Moss Bank Park before climbing Cinder Lane to home. 
Got in about 2.30, put normal clothes on and fell asleep on the couch with the mutt.
25 miles, 2060ft climbed and averaged 7.6mph. Pathetic. Enjoyed most of it though.


----------



## Old jon (11 May 2018)

Oh ‘eck. Rather too much enthusiasm today. I left home with the intention of riding further along the road I found on Monday. The legs were doing well, both cycle track and roads were quiet, so I just went for it. Six or seven miles along the front wheel found a patch of sand on a left hand bend, by the time I had straightened it out, about half a blink of an eyelid, both wheels were in the gutter. Like a few around here, both sides of the gutter are vertical and deep and, as I discovered, not possible to ride out of. I flew instead, the bike was close to me but we were not attached. A group of cyclists stopped, and after the language was sorted out one of them called my girlfriend, and an ambulance. Bike into car, me into hospital and in a remarkably short space of time my gravel rash was cleaned, skull tomographed and scapula, clavicle and nearby other bits X rayed. Broken collarbone, which is one of those things really.

All credit to the Brazilian emergency services, the free ambulance, and the fire brigade, are run by the military. I was taken to a public hospital, which was busy. All the staff were so very good and cheerful, helpful even. Quite a number spoke English, a good thing for me, ‘cos I have very little Portuguese. Once our lass arrived things language related were a lot easier, but there were no problems, just laughter. Oh aye, we are really too old to be girlfriend and boyfriend, but one of the staff asked where my girlfriend was. Guess it will stick. Still grinning, it is so wonderful when the nasty bits have been sorted.


----------



## Vantage (11 May 2018)

Hope you recover soon.
How's the bike?


----------



## Old jon (12 May 2018)

Vantage said:


> Hope you recover soon.
> How's the bike?



Cheers mate, I will do my best.

The bike looks OK, when I can put the wheels back in I will know better. Had to remove the wheels to fit the bike in the car.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 May 2018)

Sorry to hear about your 'off' @Old jon , hope you GWS


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 May 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Sorry to hear about your 'off' @Old jon , hope you GWS


Echo that, hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Oh ‘eck. Rather too much enthusiasm today. I left home with the intention of riding further along the road I found on Monday. The legs were doing well, both cycle track and roads were quiet, so I just went for it. Six or seven miles along the front wheel found a patch of sand on a left hand bend, by the time I had straightened it out, about half a blink of an eyelid, both wheels were in the gutter. Like a few around here, both sides of the gutter are vertical and deep and, as I discovered, not possible to ride out of. I flew instead, the bike was close to me but we were not attached. A group of cyclists stopped, and after the language was sorted out one of them called my girlfriend, and an ambulance. Bike into car, me into hospital and in a remarkably short space of time my gravel rash was cleaned, skull tomographed and scapula, clavicle and nearby other bits X rayed. Broken collarbone, which is one of those things really.
> 
> All credit to the Brazilian emergency services, the free ambulance, and the fire brigade, are run by the military. I was taken to a public hospital, which was busy. All the staff were so very good and cheerful, helpful even. Quite a number spoke English, a good thing for me, ‘cos I have very little Portuguese. Once our lass arrived things language related were a lot easier, but there were no problems, just laughter. Oh aye, we are really too old to be girlfriend and boyfriend, but one of the staff asked where my girlfriend was. Guess it will stick. Still grinning, it is so wonderful when the nasty bits have been sorted.


Gws @Old jon


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 May 2018)

Get well soon, @Old jon. Hopefully the 'off' won't put you off exploring more of those roads around you.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 May 2018)

I hoe you mend quickly @Old jon !

Out with Mrs Dave today on solo road bikes. The bike she used was my old Trek 1.5. She says it fits perfectly.




It's a triple , so I think she likes that idea!

Through Bourn and a closed road and on up to Kingston and the Eversdens. Over the A603 and into Harlton then a stop at The Moringa Tree cafe, an Earl Grey for me, a flat white for her. As we were sat outside there were a few spots of rain, it didn't amount to much.
Back to Harlton and home through Comberton.

Anyone want to buy a 52cm Trek Alexa SLX?





Cos she's perfectly happy on this one





Nearly 20 miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1566715965

And I reckon I spied @robjh between the Eversdens and Kingston.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Echo that, hope you make a speedy recovery


Hopefully you're back on form as well, @Chris Doyle, and all set for the Tour of the Peak tomorrow. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Donger (12 May 2018)

Good luck with your recovery, @Old jon . I had been enjoying hearing all about your remarkable change of cycling location. Well done for getting out there and giving it a go in a completely alien environment. All the best.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 May 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Hopefully you're back on form as well, @Chris Doyle, and all set for the Tour of the Peak tomorrow. Hope it goes well.



Cheers @Elysian_Roads, feeling probably around 95% atm. Yeah I’m all set for the peaks and my roadie is back from surgery which includes having a 30 put on the cassette giving me 1:1 ratio for the climbs but my head has won my heart and I shall be doing the medium route now as opposed to the long. It’s still a good challenge but I just feel that the long is a step too far right now with my current condition.


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Cheers @Elysian_Roads, feeling probably around 95% atm. Yeah I’m all set for the peaks and my roadie is back from surgery which includes having a 30 put on the cassette giving me 1:1 ratio for the climbs but my head has won my heart and I shall be doing the medium route now as opposed to the long. It’s still a good challenge but I just feel that the long is a step too far right now with my current condition.


All the best @Chris Doyle


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Cheers @Elysian_Roads, feeling probably around 95% atm. Yeah I’m all set for the peaks and my roadie is back from surgery which includes having a 30 put on the cassette giving me 1:1 ratio for the climbs but my head has won my heart and I shall be doing the medium route now as opposed to the long. It’s still a good challenge but I just feel that the long is a step too far right now with my current condition.


Not worth overcooking it, and not enjoying the ride or risking a longer layoff. Appreciate that it wouldn't be the same as the organised event, but is the longer route one you can do on your own or in a small group later on? Hope the weather is kind to you and enjoy the ride


----------



## Old jon (12 May 2018)

Donger said:


> Good luck with your recovery, @Old jon . I had been enjoying hearing all about your remarkable change of cycling location. Well done for getting out there and giving it a go in a completely alien environment. All the best.



Cheers @Donger there will be more from the alien environment as soon as the pain recedes. I will *not* tell my girlfriend the alien bit, she might just hit me!!

And to everyone else, thanks indeed for the good wishes.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 May 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Not worth overcooking it, and not enjoying the ride or risking a longer layoff. Appreciate that it wouldn't be the same as the organised event, but is the longer route one you can do on your own or in a small group later on? Hope the weather is kind to you and enjoy the ride



Thanks!

Yeah it’s no different, save for the first major climb at winnats pass which is closed road. That said, it would be very ropey riding up there when it’s open! The rest are open roads. 

Did 2/3 of the long one last year but got swept up as I wasn’t fit enough!


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> All the best @Chris Doyle


Cheers! You out next Sunday?


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Cheers! You out next Sunday?


Yes all being well


----------



## derrick (12 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Oh ‘eck. Rather too much enthusiasm today. I left home with the intention of riding further along the road I found on Monday. The legs were doing well, both cycle track and roads were quiet, so I just went for it. Six or seven miles along the front wheel found a patch of sand on a left hand bend, by the time I had straightened it out, about half a blink of an eyelid, both wheels were in the gutter. Like a few around here, both sides of the gutter are vertical and deep and, as I discovered, not possible to ride out of. I flew instead, the bike was close to me but we were not attached. A group of cyclists stopped, and after the language was sorted out one of them called my girlfriend, and an ambulance. Bike into car, me into hospital and in a remarkably short space of time my gravel rash was cleaned, skull tomographed and scapula, clavicle and nearby other bits X rayed. Broken collarbone, which is one of those things really.
> 
> All credit to the Brazilian emergency services, the free ambulance, and the fire brigade, are run by the military. I was taken to a public hospital, which was busy. All the staff were so very good and cheerful, helpful even. Quite a number spoke English, a good thing for me, ‘cos I have very little Portuguese. Once our lass arrived things language related were a lot easier, but there were no problems, just laughter. Oh aye, we are really too old to be girlfriend and boyfriend, but one of the staff asked where my girlfriend was. Guess it will stick. Still grinning, it is so wonderful when the nasty bits have been sorted.


Hope you recover quickly, it's so easy to get a bit carried away when your having fun.


----------



## derrick (12 May 2018)

Back to Safron Walden. 6 of us set of, but the 2 guys had to peel of at Matching green, the three girls and me carried on to the cafe in Safron Walden, managed to miss the rain on the way there, but it caught us on the way back, That really fine rain that eventually soaks you. there was going to be a pub stop halfway home, but we were to wet, all we wanted to do was get home to a hot shower. We all enjoyed the ride, though it would have been nicer if it was dry. sitting at home now with a nice hot cup of tea.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1567201724


----------



## Mike_P (12 May 2018)

Late morning ride for a change as showers were initially forecast for the afternoon. Largely reverse of a ride I did on Thursday evening which meant virtually straight away, after going the country park and coasting downhill, facing this 8% average climb for which Strava indicates includes a 29% section, although not where I would suggest it is. It is approached by a 180 degree traffic light controlled curve with a single track bridge meaning any chance of getting a run at it is exceptional in the extreme, Near the top there is a 90 degree and the camber is nicely upwards on the uphill side.









Should have been more fun coming down it on Thursday despite the need beyond for the less steep climb that I had coasted down today, but I was frozen as temperatures had dropped significantly almost as soon as I set out. No such temperature issues today. Looped round and through Beckwithshaw





Then up and down




to Norwood (Bland Hill) before varying the route to drop down to Swinsty Reservoir




and clamber up hill past Fewston Church.




17.18 miles 1199ft climbed 12.4mph average (Thursday 16.26 miles 990ft climbed 12.7mph avg)


----------



## Old jon (12 May 2018)

derrick said:


> Hope you recover quickly, it's so easy to get a bit carried away when your having fun.



Aye mate, it is about having fun. Cheers, and recovery will be quick, I ain't hanging around!


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Six or seven miles along the front wheel found a patch of sand on a left hand bend, by the time I had straightened it out, about half a blink of an eyelid, both wheels were in the gutter. Like a few around here, both sides of the gutter are vertical and deep and, as I discovered, not possible to ride out of. I flew instead, the bike was close to me but we were not attached. A group of cyclists stopped, and after the language was sorted out one of them called my girlfriend, and an ambulance. Bike into car, me into hospital and in a remarkably short space of time my gravel rash was cleaned, skull tomographed and scapula, clavicle and nearby other bits X rayed. Broken collarbone, which is one of those things really.



Ouch! Hope you mend quickly xxx 

P.S. You're in good company when it comes to Brazilian roadside gutters.  Remember the olympic road races?


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2018)

Vantage said:


> It must be one of those days.



Hope you'll forgive me, but I did have a bit of a giggle.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 May 2018)

Firstly, GWS @Old jon and best of luck tomorrow @Chris Doyle 

Out on the Giant this morning, now shod with Gatorskins after recent event. 
If I'm being honest, I'd got nothing planned and no idea how long I was going to be out for, it was just out for a ride. I'd had a look at the map and a few previous routes, but nothing seemed to stick, so off I went - there and back again to see how far it is.

Unsurprisingly this led me to Coal Road, then the usual combination of roads and lanes through Shadwell and up to Slaid Hill lights, then through the dip and onto Tarn Lane to Scarcroft. At the end of Ling Lane, it was left onto the A58 and down the hill, but instead of turning right to tackle Hellwood, I stayed on the main road. Through Bardsey and into Collingham, it's mostly downhill and so I maintained a decent speed.
The wiggle on the A659 and on towards the bridge to Linton, then the ups and downs through there to Wetherby. I was thinking of turning left to climb the hill and head towards Spofforth, but there was an unfeasibly complicated set of temporary traffic lights on the roundabout, so I headed into Wetherby instead then took Crossley street past the cinema, where a ped stepped off the pavement about 10 yards short of a zebra crossing right into my path without looking - fortunately my spidey senses had suggested he wasn't paying attention so I was covering the brakes, but he had a lucky escape there. Disaster avoided, down to the roundabout and a left turn up Deighton Road heading north.
Then it was onto the B6164 and up the hill to Kirk Deigton - I've cycled down here lots of times, but this was my first time heading up the hill and it was nowhere near as bad as I'd anticipated 
Through the village and gentle undulations through North Deighton, then just north of the village it was right onto Ox Close Lane, now heading due east and onto the flattest part of the days riding. Up over the A168 bridge and then shortly afterwards over the a1(M) bridge as well, before riding through Cowthorpe.
I'd decided to head south at the junction just before Tockwith, but on spotting a sign for Cattal I decided to head that way instead as I've never been there before.
On the run down to the bridge over the River Nidd I was passed by a small group of cyclists and we had a quick chat.
Into Cattal (one horse town, and it's a small horse at that), I retraced my route back to the crossroads, now heading south past the business park and Tockwith airfield and on some near perfect rolling country roads, with hardly any traffic and the sun shining down on me.
Across the cross roads with the York Road at Bickerton (sadly the butty van was closed) and on towards Walton, with the road still rolling, but gently dropping.
At the last minute I turned onto Hall Park Road (unsuitable for heavy vehicles, so I'd better not ride up here on the hybrid!) and more rolling countryside to Walton, then a hundred yards along Wetherby Road and left again past the YOI and prison and down towards Thorp Arch, stopping by All Saints Church for a Snickers and a photo:







Back in the saddle and down into the village, then down again over the bridge and up the other side into Boston Spa, with a wiggle along Main Street then out towards Clifford, up past the chippy (fryers on, not open yet) and up to the top of the hill then the drop down into Bramham.
from there everywhere is up, so the hill towards the A1(M) bridge, spotting a couple on a tandem heading up onto NCN R66 towards Wetherby at a good rate of knots (hopefully they knew about the stony bridleway section that waited ahead for them!)
Over the bridge and the steady climb past Bramham Park, then onto Thorner Road, through the dip where I was passed by a small but friendly group as we climbed up the other side and on to Milner Lane for the run along the ridge to Thorner, stopping about half way along for a couple more pics:







Off again and down the hill into Thorner, then onto Carr Lane for the up, down and more up to the A58, a quick scoot along there and up on Coal Road, before local roads to home with a loop around the block to round the mileage up.

*38.25 miles* (61.55km) in *2h 46m* at an average of *14.0mph* with *1,594ft* climbed.

I really enjoyed that - I've ridden all these roads before at one point or another, but never in this order and it's definitely a loop I'll do again plus it's another point for the Half Century Challenge.
Near perfect cycling weather and the only headwinds I encountered were light(ish) and on the outward section, so that's a bonus.
And one pedestrian apart all the other roads users I encountered were playing the game today so that made it a stress free ride.
In fact the only fly in the ointment was the sheer number of flies  - always a hazard at this time of year but the sheer number in places today, especially greenfly, had to be seen to be believed - a couple of times I had to pull my buff over my mouth and nose so I wasn't breathing them in!

And to end, the map:


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Firstly, GWS @Old jon and best of luck tomorrow @Chris Doyle



Cheers @NorthernDave! Just been and registered to avoid the carnage tomorrow, even bought the jersey!


----------



## hondated (12 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Oh ‘eck. Rather too much enthusiasm today. I left home with the intention of riding further along the road I found on Monday. The legs were doing well, both cycle track and roads were quiet, so I just went for it. Six or seven miles along the front wheel found a patch of sand on a left hand bend, by the time I had straightened it out, about half a blink of an eyelid, both wheels were in the gutter. Like a few around here, both sides of the gutter are vertical and deep and, as I discovered, not possible to ride out of. I flew instead, the bike was close to me but we were not attached. A group of cyclists stopped, and after the language was sorted out one of them called my girlfriend, and an ambulance. Bike into car, me into hospital and in a remarkably short space of time my gravel rash was cleaned, skull tomographed and scapula, clavicle and nearby other bits X rayed. Broken collarbone, which is one of those things really.
> 
> All credit to the Brazilian emergency services, the free ambulance, and the fire brigade, are run by the military. I was taken to a public hospital, which was busy. All the staff were so very good and cheerful, helpful even. Quite a number spoke English, a good thing for me, ‘cos I have very little Portuguese. Once our lass arrived things language related were a lot easier, but there were no problems, just laughter. Oh aye, we are really too old to be girlfriend and boyfriend, but one of the staff asked where my girlfriend was. Guess it will stick. Still grinning, it is so wonderful when the nasty bits have been sorted.


Very sorry to read this hope you recover quickly.


----------



## jongooligan (12 May 2018)

It was a beautiful morning; sunny, light winds but cool enough to be comfortable. It was perfect weather for a lumpy bike ride. It was the kind of weather where you need to keep your gob shut unless you like your protein flying, fighting and full of formic acid. More of that later.

Anyone remember the Durham Beast? It was a short lived sportive (I think) that ran from 2011 to 2014 (I think). Lots of gratuitous climbing, not my sort of thing because I'm big and heavy and don't do sportives but that's the area I was heading for. Over Waldridge Fell, down to where Waldridge drift mine was. Up to Daisy Hill, down to where Sacriston pit was. Up to Sacriston cross roads, down to where Witton Gilbert pit was. There's a pattern forming and it went on like this for most of the ride.

At Langley Park they were mending the road. Had to make a quick decision, walk through the roadworks or MTFU and take the steep route up to Esh. At Esh junction another cyclist was approaching from the left. 'Alright?', he asks. 'Until I climbed that f****r I was' I gasped as he rode away.

From there to Inkerman I saw only a handful of cars and one other cyclist. Most of the time the only sounds were my own wheels and the twittering of Goldfinches. It doesn't get much better than that.

At Inkerman I stopped to have a look at the beehive coke ovens, a link to the ride I did last week which included a visit to the winding engines at Rookhope. The iron ore that was dragged up that incline was brought to Inkerman/Tow Law by rail and smelted using the coke from these ovens. At the time they were built Tow Law was a hamlet with such a small population that Welsh miners and Scottish and Irish foundrymen had to be brought in to exploit the mineral wealth of the area. Can you imagine what the Saturday nights were like when that lot hit town on with their pockets full of money?







Dropped down towards Wolsingham but turned off to climb back up Viewley hill, passed the Brown Horse and headed towards Satley but took the road to Salters Gate before I got there. The quiet lanes I'd been on now seemed busy. The only other traffic along here was a horse.

Belting down towards the A68 I had a grin like a crack in a pie crust and that's where the flying protein comes in. A bee, straight between my lips. Before I could spit it out it had stung me on the bottom lip. Ouch!

Still enjoying the ride though and by now I'm on grass grown roads that see very little traffic. There are signs all over warning of unsuitability tor HGVs and the folly of trusting your Satnav. It really is fantastic cycling countryside.






Had to endure the A691 for a mile and a half but that too was quiet and I was soon at the turn for Hanging Stone. This was the last sustained climb of the ride so I gave it what for and reached the top with my tongue clattering in the front spokes. Only eight miles to home, nearly all down hill.

Easily the best ride of the year so far - 51 miles 3,850ft ascent


----------



## Mike_P (12 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Aye mate, it is about having fun. Cheers, and recovery will be quick, I ain't hanging around!


Hoping you are right with that - mine took 5 months to heal last year, mind you I think the doctors were playing safe as everyone said I would feel every bump when I started cycling again but I did not indicating it must have been well healed.


----------



## kapelmuur (12 May 2018)

@Old jon , I've just read about your off, it had me wincing in sympathy.

Hope you mend quickly.


----------



## Brandane (12 May 2018)

Summer may have arrived in Ayrshire! I took advantage of the weather, fully aware that it might be short lived .
I haven't had many chances to get the "best" bike out since buying it in January, so it was today's weapon of choice. Nearly 300 miles on the clock now . 

This is where I went, a 73 mile circuit.

Some pics from the ride: 

Near the top of the beast of a climb (at least it is for old duffers of my standard!) that is Fairlie Moor. The islands of Bute and Cumbrae in the background.






Well done to some of our councils who are finally biting the bullet and resurfacing some of the minor roads around here. What a difference it makes to ride quality.






The bridge over the weir, at Bridge of Weir. Could there be a connection? 






The furthest traveled Tesco trolley? The nearest branch is 5 miles away!






Dirty bar stewards. Have they no conscience? No need to answer that question....






I don't think the new bike was really intended for use on this type of surface, but the short cut was 3 miles of this on a reasonably level terrain, rather than a 6 mile roller coaster into Greenock involving a steep climb out. My legs with 65 miles in them by this point decided cleaning the bike afterwards was the easier option ...






All in all, a fine ride today and really beginning to enjoy the Merida.


----------



## Mr Celine (12 May 2018)

Slightly hazy sunshine with a south east breeze which was gently enough to go with on the outward leg as it was never going to be a problem as a headwind. Heading up the Gala Water I saw three trains and heard another two. I stopped at Heriot to get a picture, but worked out that it was going to be 10 minutes until the next one and couldn't be bothered waiting. Almost three years after the line reopened the novelty of trains must finally be wearing off. 






I headed west along the B709 up the Heriot Water then turned south to the summit and the start of the descent towards Innerleithen. 






This road is close enough to Edinburgh to attract a lot of visitors, both on road bikes and in cars. Nearer Innerleithen there were loads of mountain bikes cruising back towards the village and the car park. I stopped in the High Street at Caldwells famous ice cream shop. 






And had a honeycomb flavour ice cream. On looking at this photo I see the cone says 'large' but this is their small size. 






After eating that, which didn't take long, I set off again, but it was far too nice an afternoon to take the direct 15 mile route home, better the 25 miles over the Paddy Slacks and home down Yarrowdale. 
The map - 






100 km at 14.9 mph with 4512 feet of upness.


----------



## Slick (12 May 2018)

Brandane said:


> Summer may have arrived in Ayrshire! I took advantage of the weather, fully aware that it might be short lived .
> I haven't had many chances to get the "best" bike out since buying it in January, so it was today's weapon of choice. Nearly 300 miles on the clock now .
> 
> This is where I went, a 73 mile circuit.
> ...


That looks like a nice loop.


----------



## Brandane (12 May 2018)

Slick said:


> That looks like a nice loop.


With the exception of the bit through Thornliebank, Nitshill, and The Hurlet to Paisley (where I took to the deserted footpaths to avoid the crazy traffic), it was a good route. If I do it again I'll cut across from Newton Mearns to Barrhead then into Paisley to pick up the cycle paths to Kilmacolm.


----------



## Slick (12 May 2018)

Brandane said:


> With the exception of the bit through Thornliebank, Nitshill, and The Hurlet to Paisley (where I took to the deserted footpaths to avoid the crazy traffic), it was a good route. If I do it again I'll cut across from Newton Mearns to Barrhead then into Paisley to pick up the cycle paths to Kilmacolm.


I pass the Hurlet all the time and my cycle to work is in that general area but I'm not sure where the path is you took. I probably need to get out more.


----------



## Brandane (12 May 2018)

Slick said:


> I pass the Hurlet all the time and my cycle to work is in that general area but I'm not sure where the path is you took. I probably need to get out more.


The cycle path to Kilmacolm (or Lochwinnoch if you take the fork at Johnstone) starts at the end of the platform of Paisley Canal train station. If you mean the path I took at the Hurlet, it was just the footpath where the traffic splits into two separate carriageways on the Paisley side of the Hurlet. The footpath only runs on the north side, so you're into the face of oncoming traffic.


----------



## Slick (12 May 2018)

Brandane said:


> The cycle path to Kilmacolm (or Lochwinnoch if you take the fork at Johnstone) starts at the end of the platform of Paisley Canal train station. If you mean the path I took at the Hurlet, it was just the footpath where the traffic splits into two separate carriageways on the Paisley side of the Hurlet. The footpath only runs on the north side, so you're into the face of oncoming traffic.


Ah, I know where you are now. I normally turn off at Dykebar hospital and I have noticed the bike signs at canal station but have yet to explore them. Maybe I'll give them a go now.


----------



## Old jon (13 May 2018)

Mike_P said:


> Hoping you are right with that - mine took 5 months to heal last year, mind you I think the doctors were playing safe as everyone said I would feel every bump when I started cycling again but I did not indicating it must have been well healed.



This is daft but true, sorry. The last time December 14th fell on a Friday I fell on some ice at the end of my drive, on my way to work. I went to work, wincing, and went to the hospital the following morning. 'Ooooh! you have broken three ribs and your collar bone.' I must be lucky, it all healed quickly. Fingers crossed this time.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 May 2018)

Brandane said:


> With the exception of the bit through Thornliebank, Nitshill, and The Hurlet to Paisley (where I took to the deserted footpaths to avoid the crazy traffic), it was a good route. If I do it again I'll cut across from Newton Mearns to Barrhead then into Paisley to pick up the cycle paths to Kilmacolm.


Or could you not come down Ayr road from Newton Mearns, cut through Rouken Glen Park, into Pollockshaws road - you can avoid the scary to me roundabout by keeping left, then crossing after the Darnley cut of - then into the park, then follow the cycling route through the park to Paisley canal.
Very scenic, OK on a road bike too.
Here is the bit from NM to Pollock park, I did not go into it in this instance, just to give you an idea.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1554109020


----------



## Jenkins (13 May 2018)

Just a short 4.5 mile trip to the local supermarket this morning, which was extented to a total of 19.5 miles. Effectively a variation of a route I've used quite often using a large amount of local bridleways and my regular commuting route and it took my mileage for the week to just over 200 again!




https://www.strava.com/activities/1566977874


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> This is daft but true, sorry. The last time December 14th fell on a Friday I fell on some ice at the end of my drive, on my way to work. I went to work, wincing, and went to the hospital the following morning. 'Ooooh! you have broken three ribs and your collar bone.' I must be lucky, it all healed quickly. Fingers crossed this time.


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2018)

Today I was booked to do an annual Charnwod forest charity ride forecast in the week was wet but slowly improved . Woke this morning to overcast but dry checked BBC weather app rain at 12 might stay dry . Target milage for the day was an metric century So an extended route to the start 5 miles away from home became 10.5 miles .All registered and number pinned on . Off in the second wave started steady when two young guys (25ish ) past me and but only slowly dropped me but stayed in sight .On the the first climb of the day Beacon hill managed a pr up it and cut the gap to the youngsters by half . On to Priory lane 2 climbs and by the top of the second I've reeled them in . On to the descent of Polly Botts lane where they were a bit hesitant but knowing the road well I flew past them . As I turned right the Marshall said I was first on the road . The two guys ( Ben and Ed I found out ) caught up and the mini peleton was formed . One more climb up Sharpley hill and were now flying taking turns on the front. Swithland back to Rothley and on to the 30 mile slightly flatter loop . Cossington and up Humble lane and despite the three of us pressing on we were dropped by quite an elderly gentleman with the least aero shirt I ever seen . Kudos to him we caught and past him into Ratcliffe but despite us doing 20 mph he hung on the back of the pack. Thrussington ,Hoby we went left towards Ragdale he went straight on .I hope I'm that fit at that age . Long drag of a climb into Ragdale quick drop then the last big climb of the day out of Ragdale which is quite steep .With all the majors climbs done it's a thrash to the finish .Walton on the wolds ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland were we start passing riders doing the 20 mile loop Cropston ,Rothley .On the last incline before Rothley I put an effort in drop the others and keep a lead to the finish so first one round . We had done the 48.6 miles at an average of 18.9 mph  a victory for the 52 year old over 2 whipper snappers and for Cyclechat as I proudly wore my Jersey ( but remember it's not a race ). The weather is now was glorious so much for the forecast . Free homemade cakes were consumed  while we relaxed chatting away . Still needed a few miles to make the metric ton . Slightly extended route home and done 66.1 miles in 3.35.08 at 18.4 mph .


----------



## cosmicbike (13 May 2018)

After more smashing off of bathroom tiles yesterday (and no ride), today was about making up lost miles. There's an annoying Explorer square which I haven't nabbed yet as it sits on a rather busy part of the A322, and the only other way of getting it would be to pretend to play golf. Since I can't hit a ball for love nor money, the A322 it was Caught it at a good time, and though it's a national speed limit dual carriageway, most of the cars seemed to be going slower and gave me loads of space, even so I was relieved to get off it at The Lookout where all the grubby MTB types were getting ready for the trails I rather enjoy doing them myself, but the lad had other plans...
Along Nine Mile Ride, new to me, won't do it again, horrible road surface made my hands hurt. Dropped down to Camberley via Crowthorn and Yately.
Now I reckon it's a teenage thing. My lad asked what time I'd be back today, and I said maybe 10, 10:30 ish. Which explains why he texts me at Camberley saying he's arranged to meet his mates at 10. And I have to ride there with him. Head down, bum up time, and I made good pace back along the A30 then home via Windlesham, passing @Stonechat and the HDW on their ride out as I came back through Thorpe village.
Lad collected, up Egham Hill, lad dropped off. Round for a cuppa with Dad and home on 57 miles, more than intended but no complaints from me. Took the Yukon with mudguards following yesterdays rain, but TBH would have been fine without as the roads were mostly dry.


----------



## Old jon (13 May 2018)

Spoiler: Maybe Gory











My ride the other day. Yup, I have already posted about it, but a picture, post fall, has surfaced. It may be gory, I will try to hide it, but as yet I cannot find the spoiler button. Further news, my sister has found the Shinto good luck charm for transport. I dunno if I am supposed to tie it around my neck, or tie the bike to the nearest immoveable object . . .

Oooh, maybe I did the spoiler thing right.


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Spoiler: Maybe Gory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't give that a like  hopefully you will be back soon


----------



## NorthernDave (13 May 2018)

Looked at the forecast for today before turning in last night - pretty much rain right through to late afternoon, so I set the alarm for a bit later.

Woke up this morning to the sun bursting through the clouds and by the time I'd sorted myself out and had some breakfast it was blue skies all round and barely a cloud in sight...

So it would have been rude not to go for a ride, even if my legs were grumbling a bit after yesterday. Despite the sun shining it was still a bit cool, so I added arm warmers to the shorts and s/s top and set off up Coal Road (again). onto the A58 and having enjoyed it so much yesterday stayed on from Red Hall, all the way through Scarcroft and Bardsey to Collingham - virtually all downhill and with the roads quiet all good fun. I'm not sure I'd want to ride it at peak times during the week, but it's been difficult to fault this weekend. 
And the advantage of all the downhilliness was an average speed of 28mph over the mile between Scarcroft and Bardsey 
Into Collingham and across the bridge to Linton for the usual ups and downs, then into Wetherby and down to the river for a breather and a couple of photos:








It had warmed up a bit, so arm warmers off and up that sharp incline out of the car park and across the A1(M) bridge on Walton Road, assisted by the wind, then down to Thorp Arch and across the bridge to Boston Spa where a left / right on Main Street saw me heading for Clifford.
Through there and down the hill to Bramham, then up and across the A1(M) bridge and the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane.
The rapid descent into the village and along Main Street, deciding to tackle Van Zyl Hill instead of the usual route via Carr Lane.
Eventually I reached the top and turned onto Skeltons Lane where I got the only stupid pass of the day from a twit in a Transit , immediately followed by an even closer pass from the caravan they were towing...it was close enough that I could have opened the door and gone in to make a cup of tea - maybe I do need to buy a camera... 
Anyway, idiot avoided, it was onto Coal Road and then local roads down to home.

*23.58 miles* (37.95km) in *1h 46m* at an average of *13.2mph* with *1,138ft* climbed.

One fool aside, another great ride and while I wouldn't choose to attempt parts of the route at other times, it's always nice to have something different in the bank. I can't believe how wrong the forecast was for today, but it would have been rude to pass up the chance of a ride in such near perfect weather - long may it continue.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Spiderweb (13 May 2018)

Lovely ride today out to York with cafe stop at Cycle Heaven. First time crossing the River Ouse via Millennium bridge and Home via Acaster Malbis and Bolton Percy.
32.8 miles with an average of 16.2mph.


----------



## Biff600 (13 May 2018)

Pretty rubbish really, just 21 miles in 1h 10m around the local area, my legs are still aching after yesterdays 30miler on the MTB, so I cut todays road ride short.

I suppose I can't moan too much as it brings this weeks total mileage to 96 miles


----------



## Mrs M (13 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Oh ‘eck. Rather too much enthusiasm today. I left home with the intention of riding further along the road I found on Monday. The legs were doing well, both cycle track and roads were quiet, so I just went for it. Six or seven miles along the front wheel found a patch of sand on a left hand bend, by the time I had straightened it out, about half a blink of an eyelid, both wheels were in the gutter. Like a few around here, both sides of the gutter are vertical and deep and, as I discovered, not possible to ride out of. I flew instead, the bike was close to me but we were not attached. A group of cyclists stopped, and after the language was sorted out one of them called my girlfriend, and an ambulance. Bike into car, me into hospital and in a remarkably short space of time my gravel rash was cleaned, skull tomographed and scapula, clavicle and nearby other bits X rayed. Broken collarbone, which is one of those things really.
> 
> All credit to the Brazilian emergency services, the free ambulance, and the fire brigade, are run by the military. I was taken to a public hospital, which was busy. All the staff were so very good and cheerful, helpful even. Quite a number spoke English, a good thing for me, ‘cos I have very little Portuguese. Once our lass arrived things language related were a lot easier, but there were no problems, just laughter. Oh aye, we are really too old to be girlfriend and boyfriend, but one of the staff asked where my girlfriend was. Guess it will stick. Still grinning, it is so wonderful when the nasty bits have been sorted.


Ouch, hope you make a good recovery 
xx


----------



## C R (13 May 2018)

First things first, GWS @Old jon.

Beautiful day this morning, but only an hour available for riding, so went for the just over 14 mile loop through Wadborough, Drakes Broughton and the A44 back to Spetchley and the County Hall. Wasn’t feeling all that energetic, so took it easy, or so I thought. When I checked the ride later I was about a minute faster than last time and pb in two segments. 

Just over 70 miles so far this month, so looks like a target of 75 to 100 miles per month until the end of summer should be achievable.


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 May 2018)

First and foremost, well done to @13 rider and @Lilliburlero on their respective sportive efforts, big miles and averages done by powerful riders 

Not to be outdone (on the sportive effort anyhow!) I took part in the annual Tour of the Peak sportive. There were five of us in total- one dropped out- and the plan was for three to do the long one and two of us the medium one. It ended up three on the medium and two on the long!

The weather proved exactly why I never believe weather forecasts- especially the BBC’s “end of the world is nigh”- style ones and the predicted rain thankfully never materialised and gave way to beautiful sunshine and a few clouds!

My plan was very simple- just go the distance! No time for average speeds and all that just survive the course!

Two of the lads shot straight off and that was the last I saw of them, so the remaining three stuck together for a while. Both Rob and Martin are incredibly strong riders and I repeatedly said to them “don’t hold back on my account, get yourselves off” to which they both replied “nah, we’re good”

....until we reached Castleton. A lumpy 10 mile slog had given way to a long descent and their super aero steeds left mine for dust! And just to put a perspective on this I hit 42mph myself on said drop!

Then came major climb no 1, winnats pass. A 2 mile ish 20%er crossing over two cattle grids to mark either end of the segment. Changing my rear cassette to a 30 was a very good choice, and my legs coped well with the new gearing up it. At least until 100 yards or so from the second grid! The tightness in my chest returned and I had to stop for 40-60 seconds to get my breath and so for the second year I was defeated. That said I managed to keep riding for the photographers so it looks like I made it!! 

By now Rob and Martin were long gone so I was Billy No Mates through the lumpy roads to the feed station at Macclesfield where I met back up with them. The feed station was very well stocked this time as opposed to last year and so we refuelled and made our way for the second half of the journey. The cat and fiddle was the next major climb and was immediately after the feed station.

I don’t mind admitting I am a hopeless climber however even by my standards this really was a piece of p1ss! It was four or five miles of very gradual ascent and I even got up it in my middle chainring! I kept up with Rob and Martin for the first couple of miles but their climbing prowess soon shone through again and I was left as Billy No Mates for a second time.
What was interesting was that I was overtaken quite early on this climb by some Cheshire club riders only for me to spin past them five miles later! Once that was done it was fairly plain sailing with no more major climbing of note save for one at Monyash and I managed to draft behind a couple of lads to power up it. They were quite pleasant and I ended up sticking with them for the remaining 10 miles which was pretty much all downhill. I crossed the line in 4hrs 43 on my garmin although I was on 61.5 miles so I rode around the car park until I hit exactly 62.14 miles to get my metric century! Official time came in at 5h 21 as they measure total time not moving time. A great day, great ride and great company.






At the end ^






Winnats pass ^






Prepping the bike ^






An incredibly happy young (ish) man ^
https://www.strava.com/activities/1569648749


Check out Tour of the Peak 2018 on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1569648749


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> First and foremost, well done to @13 rider and @Lilliburlero on their respective sportive efforts, big miles and averages done by powerful riders
> 
> Not to be outdone (on the sportive effort anyhow!) I took part in the annual Tour of the Peak sportive. There were five of us in total- one dropped out- and the plan was for three to do the long one and two of us the medium one. It ended up three on the medium and two on the long!
> 
> ...


Well done Chris with your health issues leading up to the event that's a great effort. Your winter training paid you back today


----------



## Mike_P (13 May 2018)

Decided to investigate a bridleway that I have been meaning to do for some time. So dragged the Hybrid from its slumbers and set off vIa Ripley to Nidd Lane much like last Monday but used the cycle paths rather than the A59 to get to Old Spring Well Roundabout. Nidd Lane was its typical slumbering self unlike last Monday, then just before reaching the Brearton turning I took the bridleway aiming for Burton Leonard. Um.. I do not recall a church at this end of the village.




Carried on, the main road at the end looked oddly busy - as I reached it I realised it was the A61 and I was at South Stainley
Retraced my route to a junction on the Bridgeway and took the other fork. After some distance I grinded to halt when I realised I was heading for a private property only and the actual route was across the ford (or footbridge). The ewe with its lambs had obviously seen it all before.




Wheeled the bike over the footbridge and was greeted with a couple of stiff climbs therefore, one nice smooth tarmac, the other not.







Eventually, and far longer than envisaged, Burton Leonard was reached




Headed north to Bishop Monkton




Then east in the general direction of Roecliffe/Boroughbridge but truncated short so as to head south, via a further bridleway to Copgrove ("cut through reverse" on Strava) then south to Knaresborough and a ride along the Nidd Gorge. As normal on a sunny Sunday it was popular and progress was rather slow.




NCN636, Bilton Lane, A59 homewards.

28.6 miles, 1499ft climbed


----------



## Donger (13 May 2018)

That time of year again. The British Heart Foundation's Cotswold Bike Ride had come around again. This is one of the permanent fixtures on my calendar. I have a mate in Brum who always likes to do it too, so I stuck with him around the 30 mile course instead of riding the 50 mile version with my clubmates. That meant riding to and from Cheltenham to make it a 63 miler and a qualifying ride for my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride for May.




My mate Andy battled bravely round on a really rather crap bike, and having previously done a total of only 28 miles so far this year. He doubled that today in some quite hilly terrain. I had to wait for him on the hills and carry out four mechanical repairs and adjustments for him, so it was a slow ride.




My KCC club mates arrived back at the finish 5 minutes after us despite having ridden the longer (50 mile) Version. I still had a decent ride by taking in the glorious views on the charity ride, and by belting along (by my standards) at an average of 15mph on my "commute" to and from the start/finish.














As my club mates rolled in just behind me I was able to get a snap of them for the club's Facebook page. The guy in the BHF tent behind them is my mate, complaining that the ride was too hard to be described as "family friendly" !! (He looked whacked).




p.s. Met a fellow Cyclechatter at the start, who introduced himself when he saw me wearing the shirt. It is a rather good social ice-breaker.
After bolting back to Gloucester, I came across the final races of a Dragon Boat regatta going on in the docks, and there was a sizeable crowd. (Arrived just too late to get a decent photo).




Posting this straight after a long, hot soak in the bath. Don't want to ache too much next week, as fellow chatter @Banjo has a mountainous little ride in Carmarthenshire planned for me midweek and I need to be on form so as not to let down the honour of the English.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Slick (13 May 2018)

As I'm sure was the same for nearly everyone, this morning was beautiful, even better when you know there is 2 brand new steeds getting restless in the stable. Mrs Slick picked up a new ebike yesterday and I've had a new Genesis waiting to go for some time, so this morning was the perfect opportunity to test both bikes out on a small fairly lumpy local loop, but no big climbs yet just until we know what the ebike can and can't do.

First few miles was just both of us finding our feet on our respective rides, up and down the gears and getting a feel for the brakes. Along the flat, Mrs Slick was happy with her max 15 mph which is a bit slow for me but when we did start to hit a few small hills I started to realise I was really struggling to hold her wheel. It became the tortoise and the hare for much of the rest of the ride which Mrs Slick revelled in as she cruised past me climbing at 15mph smilling from ear to ear when I was struggling to hit 10 mph. 

It was just a short ride just under 20 miles but we still managed a stop halfway to enjoy a picnic in the sun, which is what its all about. 






Note which bike is carrying the pannier though.


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> First and foremost, well done to @13 rider and @Lilliburlero on their respective sportive efforts, big miles and averages done by powerful riders
> 
> Not to be outdone (on the sportive effort anyhow!) I took part in the annual Tour of the Peak sportive. There were five of us in total- one dropped out- and the plan was for three to do the long one and two of us the medium one. It ended up three on the medium and two on the long!
> 
> ...



Massive respect to you buddy for doing this ride, even though we know you`ve had some health problems recently as @13 rider says .

Not sure I`v ever been called a powerful rider.... an easy gear grinder is a more accurate description, I think the Sun as got to you 

Well done again Chris, great effort


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 May 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> I think the Sun as got to you









I think you might be right!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 May 2018)

Mike_P said:


> Decided to investigate a bridleway that I have been meaning to do for some time. So dragged the Hybrid from its slumbers and set off vIa Ripley to Nidd Lane much like last Monday but used the cycle paths rather than the A59 to get to Old Spring Well Roundabout. Nidd Lane was its typical slumbering self unlike last Monday, then just before reaching the Brearton turning I took the bridleway aiming for Burton Leonard. Um.. I do not recall a church at this end of the village.
> View attachment 409079
> 
> Carried on, the main road at the end looked oddly busy - as I reached it I realised it was the A61 and I was at South Stainley
> ...


Would love to ride that way on, we have some dear friends who have moved to Bishop Monkton from Knaresborough and it is just idyllic.


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2018)

Well after 7 weeks on cleats, today was the day I fell off.. Twice ! I didn't forget to unclip, I just couldn't pull my feet out in time. So it's back to unclipping before all junctions with my left foot flailing. Yes, they are on the loosest setting!

On a positive note, it was another beautiful day out on the bike. Good company and Cheshire lanes at their best. We went to the Seven Sisters ice cream farm, south of Knutsford. So I had a most delicious rhubarb ice cream to make me feel better. (the coffee and apricot and pistachio flapjack were also good).


----------



## Dave 123 (13 May 2018)

Here's a long winded one....

A few months ago we were due to set sail this morning on a week long tour that went

Bristol Monmouth Ledbury Tewkesbury Cirencester Marlborough Bath Bristol

But then our mate Crazy Al announced a birthday party for last night (Saturday) so I hastily changed the plan....

Hardwick Oundle Keyworth Stamford Kings Lynn Wells Next The Sea Downham Market Hardwick- All accommodation booked.

At 4.30 yesterday I received a call to say that my mum had had a fall on Friday night at 9pm and had been on the kitchen floor ever since.

So we changed our plans. Up the A14 and M6 we went.

Once here we selfishly had a 10 mile spin on road bikes before going to see my mum.

We saw Llamas, Emus and guess what.....? In Little Stanley, opposite the village hall we saw about 10 reindeer! Unbelievable!

A town/country/town ride of only 10 miles




In this ^ bucolic image the roar of the M53 is deafening!

Well, my mum is still in the fight but she's had a rough few days. Bless her cotton socks!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1569795986


----------



## Stonechat (13 May 2018)

HDW Club ride today
Was supposed to be Arborfield, but no one wanted to go there, so eventually we decided on Box Hill.
We did a good ride including the smaller Headley Loop.
BCk via Ranmore Common, which is a much tougher climb than Box Hill.

63.12 miles @ 15.8 mph
I have 2769 feet climbed, though most others made it over 3000
https://www.strava.com/activities/1569503040


On the way to the start I heard a crash and there was a bus that had crashed into the iron railway bridge on Thames Street
No emergency services were there yet
Apparently one of our club had seen the crash and called them
He said there had been one man upstairs, but he only had fairly minor cuts
Glass was everywhere


----------



## gavgav (14 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Oh ‘eck. Rather too much enthusiasm today. I left home with the intention of riding further along the road I found on Monday. The legs were doing well, both cycle track and roads were quiet, so I just went for it. Six or seven miles along the front wheel found a patch of sand on a left hand bend, by the time I had straightened it out, about half a blink of an eyelid, both wheels were in the gutter. Like a few around here, both sides of the gutter are vertical and deep and, as I discovered, not possible to ride out of. I flew instead, the bike was close to me but we were not attached. A group of cyclists stopped, and after the language was sorted out one of them called my girlfriend, and an ambulance. Bike into car, me into hospital and in a remarkably short space of time my gravel rash was cleaned, skull tomographed and scapula, clavicle and nearby other bits X rayed. Broken collarbone, which is one of those things really.
> 
> All credit to the Brazilian emergency services, the free ambulance, and the fire brigade, are run by the military. I was taken to a public hospital, which was busy. All the staff were so very good and cheerful, helpful even. Quite a number spoke English, a good thing for me, ‘cos I have very little Portuguese. Once our lass arrived things language related were a lot easier, but there were no problems, just laughter. Oh aye, we are really too old to be girlfriend and boyfriend, but one of the staff asked where my girlfriend was. Guess it will stick. Still grinning, it is so wonderful when the nasty bits have been sorted.


Just caught up with this @Old jon Hope you are on the mend soon


----------



## galaxy (14 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> It was a beautiful morning; sunny, light winds but cool enough to be comfortable. It was perfect weather for a lumpy bike ride. It was the kind of weather where you need to keep your gob shut unless you like your protein flying, fighting and full of formic acid. More of that later.
> 
> Anyone remember the Durham Beast? It was a short lived sportive (I think) that ran from 2011 to 2014 (I think). Lots of gratuitous climbing, not my sort of thing because I'm big and heavy and don't do sportives but that's the area I was heading for. Over Waldridge Fell, down to where Waldridge drift mine was. Up to Daisy Hill, down to where Sacriston pit was. Up to Sacriston cross roads, down to where Witton Gilbert pit was. There's a pattern forming and it went on like this for most of the ride.
> 
> ...


My Old Stomping ground Love cycling round there.


----------



## galaxy (14 May 2018)

Stonechat said:


> HDW Club ride today
> Was supposed to be Arborfield, but no one wanted to go there, so eventually we decided on Box Hill.
> We did a good ride including the smaller Headley Loop.
> BCk via Ranmore Common, which is a much tougher climb than Box Hill.
> ...


Love that climb up over Ranmore common


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2018)

A world tour of the Wiirral today. A beautiful sunny morning, but with a northerly wind to give a bit of freshness. Out to Capenhurst, followed by a massive tractor that wouldn't overtake, then past Eureka cafe before turning down to Puddington. I had to stop to water the plants, here is the view to Shotton steel works and Wales




On through the ever gorgeous Burton, past Ness Gardens and a stop at my brothers house to hand over a key.
We carried on to Heswall and out the other side, a nice decent to West Kirby and a much needed climb to warm back up!
We stopped at the boating lake for an ice cream




We then rolled through the well heeled Hoylake, on into Moreron and around to New Brighton. There were a couple of terns fishing.








^We sat in the sun here and ate a panini , there were pensioners everywhere!




The promenade at Egremont was deserted which was a real bonus, Paddy'swigwam and the Liver Building coming into view. Then we were dazzled




Around Seacombe ferry and a pic of the scouse skyline




Then the ride got gritty and industrial. I enjoyed it though, memories of my grandad flooding back, spending time with him and my mum and dad in various places. I was reeling off stories to Jo.
Through Pot Sunlight, Bromborough Industrial estate and Eastham Woods.
This is a memory for both of us, Thomas as a toddler, Bruno chasing sticks, Thomas chasing Bruno....
Down and up Rivacre Valley, as a kid this was like cycling a mountain....!
And back to my mums. Almost 45 cracking miles in wonderful Wirral sunshine.
We might go Welsh tomorrow.....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1571412127


----------



## postman (14 May 2018)

i got out also.The plan was Embsay Steam Railway near Bolton Abbey.So off i set Otley first stop,a latte,why not.Then over the road to buy a cycling t-shirt from Wharefdale Embroidery great quality and good prices.Then to buy a pie at Weegmanns,then in to the Park to eat said pie,in memory of our Vernon.



Anyway on i went up and down,till i got to Ilkley,where the muscles around my knees were aching.It's only my third ride since July last year.Sat and had a sarnie,and decided to return to Otley for another latte.I then noticed the power draining from my phone dow from 100 to 27,i got to Otley and turned it off.A rest and then home 32 miles,a good day out.Tomorrow the Canal path,going to try and run the phone on battery saver,see if it runs ok,otherwise i have had an idea about a power bank while i'm out.Photos later.Great day.


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2018)

Didn't go out yesterday as I was busy patching holes in my new (2nd hand) tent. I now own a Coleman Avior X2 AND and an X3 .

As I locked the front door this morning I could feel the sun warming my arms and back and decided to put the long sleeve jersey away for now. As I pootled along Montserrat Rd at 9am the wind hit me with a fair bite. Dammit! I figured I'd warm up climbing Chorely Old Rd. I did. I was descending towards Horwich when I decided to take a little detour around Ridgmont Park for a change.
Through Horwich's side streets, into Rivington through bridleway and fields, past the reservoirs, along the lane, into Limbrick and past Wheelton 


"Moo"? Yeah well same to you you burger on legs.

before a stop on Denham Ln for a short break.


Brindle followed then it was through Gregson Lane and into Higher Walton.
A slog up Kittingborne brow, missing a turn off in School Lane and dragging through a series of bloody housing estates before a monotonous drearyfest along the A6. This really was killing me. 
The GPX route had been recorded years earlier from a bike club ride and saved as I enjoyed the first half. The return journey was UGH. As I sat on a bench munching lunch, I decided to live dangerously and let the etrex plot a route back to the L&L Canal. Much nicer than the A6.
To my surprise, the litle orange box devised a fairly nice route along paths and quiet roads to where I was moo'd at earlier and soon had me in Wheelton. My chosen waypoint was at a different entry to the canal than where I was but I realised I could get on the towpath here...so I did. Cue cockup no.1.
This is where most people would turn off the routing and carry on in the correct direction. Not muggins here. I continued to follow the pink line wondering why the canal was on my right. 1/3 mile later I stop to try something. Set map to north instead of track up.  Och you dozy bald headed dim witted dipstick!!! I'd only been going north instead of south. DUH!
Auto routing cancelled I turned around and headed toward Haigh Hall.
After a few stops to adjust saddle angle and have a brew I reached my exit from the canal. The path looked a bit rough but nothing I couldn't handle. Engage mountain bike mode and power up the slight incline and over the little step. The front wheel hit the step and the bike stopped dead in its tracks. Again, I failed to unclip and was dumped on my side against a tree surrounded by nettles. Lovely. After clambering to my feet I heard a crack and noticed my glasses were not on my face. Looking down, they were under my left cleated foot. Broken. FFS! 5 years I've had them. 
The outer lens was snapped and the nose bridge that houses the inner prescription lens had also snapped. These glasses are no longer made. 
I have my doubts but I'll try gluing them tomorrow.
The bike was pushed over in annoyance and ended up with the left sti unit bent out of place. 
That fixed I set off up Pendlebury Ln towards Haight Hall. It took forever.
Wigan Rd, Bolton Rd and Lostock Ln were taken with more care than usual as I was having trouble spotting potholes. Thankfully, Sputnik rims are near bombproof.
The Middlebrook Trail was as usual a bugfest and Victoria Rd was taken along for the most part along the footpath. Boot Ln and home for just gone 4pm.
Nearly 45 miles today in glorious sunshine. My longest for quite some time. Little by little my endurance is building up again. Wish I could say the same for my strength. 
The Vantages handling has really tried me today though. A short shoulder check had me in the middle of a lane with a bus heading straight for me. 
Off to Spa Cycles on Saturday to test ride their 48cm steel tourer and a family member loan to buy the frame and fork if it agrees with me.


----------



## hondated (14 May 2018)

T


NorthernDave said:


> Looked at the forecast for today before turning in last night - pretty much rain right through to late afternoon, so I set the alarm for a bit later.
> 
> Woke up this morning to the sun bursting through the clouds and by the time I'd sorted myself out and had some breakfast it was blue skies all round and barely a cloud in sight...
> 
> ...


That duck sign reminded me of many years ago when our kids were young and we were visiting Windermere. The kids were throwing the ducks some bread and a fella working nearby seeing us photographing them suggested we tried to get the sign in the photo ! . Yep you've guessed it the same sign.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2018)

@Vantage 
Enjoy the legendary Spa welcome.... 'what do ya wanna buy that for then?'


----------



## postman (14 May 2018)

A pie ride today,calling at Weegmanns for a hot sloppy wonderful pork pie,it was superb.Those of you that know Otley will know Dunnies Cafe has gone and look at what is in it's place,i think it's stunning.A great day out,i love Otley and it's people.


----------



## i hate hills (14 May 2018)

Day one of holiday week . Not going anywhere but a week of cycling and chilling sounds good to me. Got out this morning to a strange thing ......NO wind at all . This never happens to me . The result 10 lovely MTB miles taking in the delights of The Hiill Wood , West Drums Horsey place , Montremind wood and finally snack time on the move as i consumed a months worth of protein in flies coming down Aldbar hill, oh and not forgetting the run past Burghill farm with sadly no farm workers to shout good morning too and scare the living b jesus out of . Never mind farmers theres always tomorrow .......and the rest of the week. Ride safe guys and gals . Mike.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 May 2018)

With the recent sustained improvement in the weather and apparent end of the gritting season I decided yesterday to swap the RS10s for my handbuilt summer wheels. Which of course meant a quick shakedown ride after work today. Which of course got extended a couple of times from the intended ten miles. 

To test out the weight saving I picked a route including lots of local short sharp climbs that tend to get bypassed on the way to bigger hills. 

This is the view southwards from the curiously named half crown corner, near the top of Lindean Hill. Carter Bar and the border on the horizon. 






Gentle downhill from there before climbing again to another summit at Bowdenmoor. From here there is a fine view of the Eildon Hills. To the left is Eildon Mid Hill, so called because it is in the middle. In the middle is the Little Hill, which is the fourth highest of the three Eildon Hills. To the right is Eildon Wester Hill, so called because it is further south than the others. 





From here I descended rapidly into Melrose, which is a bit of a white knuckle ride due to the state of the tarmac. I crossed the Tweed at the pedestrian chain bridge and climbed up the other side through the village of Gattonside. From the top of the hill there is a fine view looking back towards the Eildon Hills. On the left is Eildon Hill North, so called because it is further east than the others. On the right is Eildon Mid Hill, which if you've been paying attention you'll remember is in the middle. 




One more bit of geography, the map - 





Length 22.5 miles, height 2096 feet, average speed 13.8mph, max 40.1.


----------



## Jenkins (14 May 2018)

A week off work for me, but today was domestics and bike cleaning so I didn't get out until well after 3pm and, although it was a bright & sunny afternoon, there was a 20+ MPH north or north westerly wind. This meant the outward leg was a bit of a slog, but the return run was great fun.. Combined with hitting the sweet spot between the afternoon school run and rush hour resulted in very little traffic or hold-ups and 4 personal bests and 2 KOMs on Strava 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1571999838


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 May 2018)

Jenkins said:


> A week off work for me, but today was domestics and bike cleaning so I didn't get out until well after 3pm and, although it was a bright & sunny afternoon, there was a 20+ MPH north or north westerly wind. This meant the outward leg was a bit of a slog, but the return run was great fun.. Combined with hitting the sweet spot between the afternoon school run and rush hour resulted in very little traffic or hold-ups and 4 personal bests and 2 KOMs on Strava
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1571999838
> View attachment 409294



Rapido!!


----------



## jongooligan (15 May 2018)

Too tired to write this up yesterday, a train assisted ride along the length of the Northumberland coast. Rode up to the Toon and took the 9:25 train up to Berwick on Tweed where I was met by bright sunshine but a cool breeze coming off the sea. My aim was to get the ferry from North Shields to South Shields and then ride down to Roker and take the C2C path home. As the last ferry was at 8pm I thought I could take it easy and just soak up the scenery. What I hadn't considered was how slow I'd be on the off road sections or the navigational cock ups, especially around Blyth.
Wish I'd got some decent photographs of the scenery but I haven't so here are some of the least worst ones.

Northumberland beach, South of Berwick





Bamburgh Castle





Off road section near Craster





Hairy coo near Druridge Bay





It was an amazing ride but there was too much of it to elaborate on in a single post. The roughness of the off road sections (glad it was dry), the emptiness of the northern section of this route, the folly of riding on the spine road (effectively a motorway), the grottiness of Blyth after the beauty of everything that had come before it, the huge fire at Sunderland, the useless Garmin that would have me cycling in the North Sea. It was a marvellous way to spend a day.

The whole route, including the ride to the station in the morning came to 115 miles. No idea of speed (see comment about useless Garmin) but I set off from Berwick at 10:40 and got home at 7:30.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2018)

postman said:


> Those of you that know Otley will know Dunnies Cafe has gone and look at what is in it's place,i think it's stunning
> A great day out,i love Otley and it's people.


I like Otley too, & used to ride up there a lot

Are they apartments, or a retirement complex, that's built on the 'Dunnies' site
To reminisce


----------



## Roadhump (15 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> The promenade at Egremont was deserted which was a real bonus, Paddy'swigwam and the Liver Building coming into view. Then we were dazzled
> View attachment 409214



That weirdly painted psychedelic boat is one of the Mersey ferries, it is named Snowdrop. A few years ago, we went on it on a Manchester Ship Canal cruise which goes from the Pier Head in Liverpool to Salford Quays. It was painted like a normal boat at the time, but a couple of years later was painted like it is now - there was something in the local news about it replicating the way they were painted in WW1 to confuse the enemy - just a bit of useless information in case of any curiosity.

That looks a great ride, must get the train across sometime and go round the Wirral.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2018)

Roadhump said:


> That weirdly painted psychedelic boat is one of the Mersey ferries, it is named Snowdrop. A few years ago, we went on it on a Manchester Ship Canal cruise which goes from the Pier Head in Liverpool to Salford Quays. It was painted like a normal boat at the time, but a couple of years later was painted like it is now - there was something in the local news about it replicating the way they were painted in WW1 to confuse the enemy - just a bit of useless information in case of any curiosity.
> 
> That looks a great ride, must get the train across sometime and go round the Wirral.



A 'Dazzle Ship'
Except they weren't those kind of colours

Also, the name of an album by _OMD_


----------



## Dave 123 (15 May 2018)

So today's ride wasn't our intended ride..... though we did get into Wales, albeit the sh1ttiest corner!
Down through Puddington and across Burton Marsh, serious work going on





We then got a bit lost in the industrial estate before ending up on the Greenway into and out of Chester. I'd been aiming to go along the river, but never mind!

We stopped in Mickle Trafford for a drink and a toasted tea cake before coming back through the lanes








We had to stop in Ellesmere Port town centre for some stuff for my mum, that was like being in some sort of zombie film, or have I gone too Cambridge?

Anyway, nearly 30 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1573280921


----------



## mgs315 (15 May 2018)

Off work early but the other half is unwell today so limited myself to a quick hour and a bit blast up a couple of local hills as the weather is far too nice to turn down.

Croydon out via Banstead to Chipstead, up Hazelwood Lane and down to Coulsdon, quick up and back on Farthing Downs then back to Croydon via the A23. Nothing mental on the 19 miles but new PBs on the climbs so training seems to be working.

Pollen galore today mind.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

A beautiful day here, so another opportunity to get out. 16 miles done in glorious sunshine.


----------



## postman (15 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I like Otley too, & used to ride up there a lot
> 
> Are they apartments, or a retirement complex, that's built on the 'Dunnies' site
> To reminisce
> ...




Retirement/care i think.I saw an old pal who said Dunnis (it says so in your photo) was a community hub,and is missed by a lot of regulars.I have got to say,apple pie and custard at £1 was a real dish full.


----------



## postman (15 May 2018)

Today in wonderful hot weather i did the tow path again,it's so relaxing.The canal dazzled in the sunshine,no photos i have got so many from previous trips.A stop at Robert's Park Saltaire,two little corned beef sarnies,a large sloppy pear and a double,two flaked ice cream all for £3,the ice cream that is.I was trying my phone cycling app out on battery saver but it drained fast,so i turned it off at Saltaire.At the moment i am sat here feeling a little faint and a bit dizzy and feeling a little sick,i might have been caught by the sun.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2018)

postman said:


> Today in wonderful hot weather i did the tow path again,it's so relaxing.The canal dazzled in the sunshine,no photos i have got so many from previous trips.A stop at Robert's Park Saltaire,two little corned beef sarnies,a large sloppy pear and a double,two flaked ice cream all for £3,the ice cream that is.I was trying my phone cycling app out on battery saver but it drained fast,so i turned it off at Saltaire.At the moment i am sat here feeling a little faint and a bit dizzy and feeling a little sick,i might have been caught by the sun.




I hope you feel better soon postie.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 May 2018)

After a few days in Cardiff I got the Dawes out again for a ride in the sunshine this morning. I was doing a loop out to Melverley yet again but I varied it a little by going through Kinnerley, Argoed and taking to the very minor lane through Hendre which is new to me (nice rustic scenery, rough road surface).

I caught another cyclist while leaving Shrewsbury and we paused for a chat at Little Ness before parting ways.  if you see this Barry.

On the way to Kinnerley I had to brake and swerve for a section of road that was more hole than road and disguised by the dappled shadows under the trees. My adjustments to the brakes on this bike have done the trick - they are now very reassuring.

I'd set out in pretty much a dead calm but a wind picked up as I rode round. It meant I couldn't cruise along as quick as I'd hoped along the straight to Nox, then it was quite hard work for the last couple of miles as I turned directly into it.

38.5 miles at 15.3 mph average.









Just a couple of snaps today to show off the nice weather. This is the kind of day I looked forward to a lot when out on my winter rides.


----------



## gavgav (15 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After a few days in Cardiff I got the Dawes out again for a ride in the sunshine this morning. I was doing a loop out to Melverley yet again but I varied it a little by going through Kinnerley, Argoed and taking to the very minor lane through Hendre which is new to me (nice rustic scenery, rough road surface).
> 
> I caught another cyclist while leaving Shrewsbury and we paused for a chat at Little Ness before parting ways.  if you see this Barry.
> 
> ...


I’m so frustrated at being laid up with a horrid bug yet AGAIN in May and missing the lovely evenings to cycle in 

4 years running now that I’ve had a chesty cough and cold in May.


----------



## Brandane (15 May 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> The map -


That one is in the diary!


----------



## steveindenmark (15 May 2018)

Today is my 60th birthday and so Jannie and I rode 65km. It of course involved cake. We also spent some time weeding and watering at the CWG cemetery. Its now BBQ in the garden and finish off with a glass of mead made by a master beekeeping friend of ours.

Perfect.


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Today is my 60th birthday



Many happy returns @steveindenmark! 



gavgav said:


> I’m so frustrated at being laid up with a horrid bug yet AGAIN in May and missing the lovely evenings to cycle in
> 
> 4 years running now that I’ve had a chesty cough and cold in May.



Not you an all @gavgav! Summat going round I reckon. GWS


----------



## galaxy (15 May 2018)

Nice relaxing 12 smiles after work popped into Aldi for some dinner for tonight


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 May 2018)

galaxy said:


> View attachment 409416
> Nice relaxing 12 smiles after work popped into Aldi for some dinner for tonight



Nice retro steed @galaxy!!


----------



## galaxy (15 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Nice retro steed @galaxy!!


It’s 1 of the many


----------



## Spiderweb (15 May 2018)

Fantastic night for a Mountain bike ride on my retro Marin Muirwoods. 12.1 miles followed by a pint or two in the local, lovely!


----------



## gbb (15 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Today is my 60th birthday and so Jannie and I rode 65km. It of course involved cake. We also spent some time weeding and watering at the CWG cemetery. Its now BBQ in the garden and finish off with a glass of mead made by a master beekeeping friend of ours.
> 
> Perfect.


And a Happy Birthday from me as well .

No great scenery for me, just 2 rides on consecutive days, 15 miles yesterday on the old A1 that runs alongside the A1M, no biggie but got a bee in my bonnet...literally. I saw it coming, ducked, felt it rattling around in my helmet...ooer, lid off and let him go.

Tonight, 23 miles, across Ferry Meadows, onto Marholm, turn toward Ufford, found a road down to Ailsworth, picked up the same road I'd ridden after Ferry Meadows, onto Marholm again, past Peterborough Crematorium where I nodded and said hiya dad  ...miss ya, as I passed, onto the town centre which was a bit mad TBH, onto Oundle Road and home.

Lovely rides both of them. I'm recovering post rides quite well too which is heartwarming given my damaged lung.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> I’m so frustrated at being laid up with a horrid bug yet AGAIN in May and missing the lovely evenings to cycle in
> 
> 4 years running now that I’ve had a chesty cough and cold in May.


Sorry to hear that Gav. I hope it clears up before the weekend.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Today is my 60th birthday and so Jannie and I rode 65km. It of course involved cake. We also spent some time weeding and watering at the CWG cemetery. Its now BBQ in the garden and finish off with a glass of mead made by a master beekeeping friend of ours.
> 
> Perfect.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> Today is my 60th birthday and so Jannie and I rode 65km. It of course involved cake. We also spent some time weeding and watering at the CWG cemetery. Its now BBQ in the garden and finish off with a glass of mead made by a master beekeeping friend of ours.
> 
> Perfect.



Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Donger (15 May 2018)

Happy birthday @steveindenmark and hard luck for missing out, @gavgav . Get well soon.


----------



## i hate hills (15 May 2018)

The trouble with having a week off is when family members find out and try to get you to do "things " . With that said i only managed a 5 mile ride today with the highlight being a coffee stop at my dads where a chunky kit kat was had. Plan to get out earlier tomorrow before anyone texts me . The things you do eh ?


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2018)

A decent lie in and another morning of fettlling meant yet another late afternoon ride. Thankfully less windy than yesterday and lovely & warm despite the northerly wind direction. I was going to do the same ride as yesterday, but added an extra loop out to Sproughton, Bramford, Little Blakenham and Claydon once on the road due to the easier conditions. Heading back into Ipswich with 35 miles on the clock I realised that a quick diversion up to Kesgrave & Martlesham Heath would give the additional miles to complete the imperial 50 to go with yesterday's 50k. 
This from the woods in Foxhall








https://www.strava.com/activities/1574273389
May take the MTB or the Giant flatbar out tomorrow for a slower ride.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (15 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> I’m so frustrated at being laid up with a horrid bug yet AGAIN in May and missing the lovely evenings to cycle in
> 
> 4 years running now that I’ve had a chesty cough and cold in May.


Sorry to hear that, and hope it clears up soon.

While reading this, it dawned on me that the longest day is only just over a month away, so need to be out there making the most of those extra cycling hours...


----------



## derrick (15 May 2018)

Mega mile day, Did three rides today, first one with a young lady i know who is getting back into cycling after having her first child. We went to StAlbans 
for a coffee. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573325664
Second ride was with a mate a gentle 30 mile loop in the sun.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1573606980
Third ride was our club ride 25 miles to the pub, had a chance to stretch them legs, great ride then into the pub for a few beers, met three other cyclist who are working down here for a couple of weeks, all from up north. a nice evening chatting, ending up on the gin and tonics,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1574304217.
sitting at home now after a nice shower drinking tea and dunking biscuits.


----------



## postman (16 May 2018)

Happy birthday from here also.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 May 2018)

So my ride was actually yesterday. I had no intentions of going nearly 50 miles- but with no other commitments and desperately wanting peace & quiet and some fresh coastal air. I decided late on Monday to plan a route for around 30 miles. 

I set off, mainly making the route from memory. I was pretty impressed with my fitness as when I had finished, I still felt like I could do more, and it was mainly being sun/wind beaten for a few hours. I set out at 9am ish, was cycling to The Pilot by 11, not realising the restaurant didn't open till 12, so I had an hour of resting which was nice and quiet.

My food came just after 12 and I was quite keen at this point to get going and not get too cold - I set off again around 12:50 to head onto Rye, through the usual Jury's Gap cycle path. It was pretty hot still as I was heading into nearly 20 celsius heat! 

Got to Rye and decided to get off at Hamstreet instead and cycle home to Hothfield to add a few more miles in. It was a slow plod, but, still enjoyable! Got home and Strava had messed up a little doing me out of around 3 miles. Ultimately, I did 48.9 in the end!! I tried to take some photos....Camera on the phone isn't brilliant! 


























I am also pretty pleased I went on my own, I am a very sociable person, but increasingly finding much more enjoyment in my own company?! I hope you enjoy the photos and the church in question is St Mary in the Marsh - very pretty church x


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I am also pretty pleased I went on my own, I am a very sociable person, but increasingly finding much more enjoyment in my own company



Sometimes you just need that downtime don’t you? Clears the head I find. And no one else to dictate the pace of the ride.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 May 2018)

@Chris Doyle - YES!! I have a very sociable/peopley job/lifestyle and just the downtime was so refreshing... 

I do like talking to people on rides, but when I want to go slow - or when I got off 50,000 times to check the google maps - I don't feel like I can't hehe x


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 May 2018)

I’ve actually gone the other way round- I was ALWAYS a solo rider but this year I’ve been involved mainly in group and even forum rides with fellow CCers which I’ve found to be most beneficial for obvious reasons. But just now and again I still like to go solo, ride my own pace, stop, not stop, take photos and just get away from the rat race!


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I’ve actually gone the other way round- I was ALWAYS a solo rider but this year I’ve been involved mainly in group and even forum rides with fellow CCers which I’ve found to be most beneficial for obvious reasons. But just now and again I still like to go solo, ride my own pace, stop, not stop, take photos and just get away from the rat race!



Yes, I can do both too! Hehe - I am just an independent girl though.....


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2018)

Well we made it into Wales and here's the proof 




We chose the Ceiriog Valley, but having to be back to visit my mum in hospital meant that we couldn't be back too late. This of course meant that it started to rain about 3 minutes after we set offfrom the car. We turned back just before Treiceiriog as it was raining fairly heavy and it was bloody cold! Typically, it was nice by the time we got back to the car, but Mrs Dave was too cold to continue. Bloody weather.
Sun is coming out now, time to sit in a stuffy hospital!
















The Wild garlic was lovely!









https://www.strava.com/activities/1575633463


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 May 2018)

What a beautiful white gate! I bet that's what Heaven looks like.....


----------



## i hate hills (16 May 2018)

Day 3 of holiday week . Did some loops in the town then stopped for a coffee and fell in with a guy i used to work with who retired some years ago. Spent about a hour catching up with him. Then headed out along the Latch and turned down the industrial estate . From there i went to the Castle Centre to have a nose around . In there i met a mate i hadn't seen for a while so into the cafe and a pot of tea ordered . Another pot of tea later and i was back out again and retraced my route through the Industrial estate and back down the Latch . The long sweep of Airlie St brought me back to the town centre again and i cycled round it and finally made for home. Ten miles on the MTB and not a rain drop in sight. Jinxed it now haven't i ?


----------



## i hate hills (16 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> What a beautiful white gate! I bet that's what Heaven looks like.....


If Carlsberg did Heavens Gate Charlotte ........


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 May 2018)

It was a bit of a mental effort to get myself out on this one. Well I could just meet up with Pete M and Jules H at Upton and head home if I didn't feel right. But those guys are a tonic for sure so I headed off with them for Fladbury. It was a bit of a standard route so no brain nav needed to be engaged. At our usual cafe stop we discovered it was closed. Oh dear. We retraced into Fladbury village proper to find that the Anchor pub was also closed but the Chequers which is hidden behind some buildings and which we only just discovered welcomed us with lovely refreshments.

We continued on our usual run over the airfield and by the Pinvin ford. Pete called the run around Stonehall Common before the well worn run back to Upton. Pete parted but Jules rode back with me to part for Clevelode and extra miles for him. Thanks guys, I nearly didn't attend but I'm sure glad I did. 58 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2018)

i hate hills said:


> If Carlsberg did Heavens Gate Charlotte ........


It wouldn't taste like Carlsberg when you got there hopefully....
Carlsberg would taste like a hoppy golden ale at about 4%


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

Needed to shift an attack of the grumpies, and what better way to do that than go for a ride.

Only 8 miles on my standard run to Littleport and back, but in that swirling, gusty wind, it took an hour.  Was being blown all over the road at one point, and it was a bit of a struggle to keep the bike in a straight line.  Only had a short stretch where I had anything remotely like a tail wind, but hey, it got me out and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

Donger said:


> That time of year again. The British Heart Foundation's Cotswold Bike Ride had come around again. This is one of the permanent fixtures on my calendar. I have a mate in Brum who always likes to do it too, so I stuck with him around the 30 mile course instead of riding the 50 mile version with my clubmates. That meant riding to and from Cheltenham to make it a 63 miler and a qualifying ride for my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride for May.



Just found out that a couple of dear friends did the 50 miler on their tandem.


----------



## Donger (16 May 2018)

A truly great day out in Wales for me today in the congenial company of Cyclechat's @Banjo, my Welsh Passepartout. Drove over to his place and switched to his car for the journey over to Carmarthenshire to take on the Black Mountain (more specifically the pass known locally as the "Cuckoo"). The ride started in cool and damp weather, in a light fret that threatened to turn into proper rain but never actually did so. The rain tops were discarded as soon as we got down to the outskirts of Llandovery. Some pictures:
Banjo and me:





Gratuitous bike shot:



On the Black Mountain:





The beautiful sweeping descent on the North side:




Me descending:










Banjo in Llangadog:





Seeing a place name like this, and conscious that hindsight is always a wonderful thing, how many would ride on at this point? 





What a great ride. Once we had got through Brynamman, (which was pretty steep), the climb up to the top of the Cuckoo was a great, steady climb. An easy enough gradient for us to be able to chat as we rode. Then what fantastic views all the way down the North side. We then descended through woodland full of bluebells on a great little road following a mountain stream. We made for a café in Llandovery for a full English before heading back to where we parked the car in Gwaun Cae Gurwen by skirting around the mountain via Llangadog, Bethlehem, Ffairfan (where we were surprised by a nasty, steep and rather long climb we were not expecting) and Llandyfan.

Another stupendous day out in Wales and another 42.5 miles ridden. I just love those mountains. Diolch yn fawr, Banjo.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Donger (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just found out that a couple of dear friends did the 50 miler on their tandem.


I did see a couple on a tandem. Looked like they were having fun.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

Donger said:


> I did see a couple on a tandem. Looked like they were having fun.



Yup, sounds like Vonnie and Ant. 

Looks like you've had another fabby ride in some amazing scenery.


----------



## Mr Celine (16 May 2018)

Too sunny not to go for an afterwork ride. There was a very cool easterly breeze, back to threequarter bibs and toe warmers. Despite this my feet (and fingers) were frozen by the time I got home. 
I did a 30 mile loop with one big climb, the Woll, and stopped at the summit cattle grid for a photo. This forest was clear felled a couple of years ago but already the replacement trees are obscuring the view. This is looking east with Eildon Mid and Wester Hills on the horizon.





Stopped again just outside Selkirk for the view back up the Ettrick Valley, with the Ettrick Water sparkling in the sun. 




I met some MTB friends a couple of miles from home. One is recuperating from a toe operation and was stretching her legs on an e fat bike, she wasn't going any further so rode back with me. It's odd riding along at the same pace as someone until the road goes up, they keep going at the same speed, I have to sprint to catch up again!

The map -





50km at 13.4mph, 2454' ascent.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 May 2018)

Another quick morning spin on the Dawes using a regular local route: Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover and home.

The conditions are really good again with light winds and sunshine which encouraged me to press on so that I left the village doing the mid 20s mph. Condover slowed me down as there is a road closure through the centre that needed to be walked past (a two mile detour down a narrow lane for the motorists - being on a bike has its advantages ).

Back up to speed again and I was able to cruise along quite nicely to Walcot where the undulating section begins. Nearing Eaton Constantine I spotted animals in the road ahead. It was a herd of about 20 deer. I slowed and tried to get my phone out to take a pic but they got spooked by my presence and disappeared through a hole in the hedge and out of sight.

The rest of the trip was fairly uneventful after that little moment. I caught and overtook another cyclist on the way to Cound Moor, had a patient lorry driver wave me through near Acton Burnell and decided to return the favour to a lorry wanting to pull out of the quarry near Condover.

34.1 miles this trip at a very pleasing 15.8 mph average.





The deer had already scarpered but the phone was in my hand so I thought I'd take a pic of the scenery anyway.


----------



## i hate hills (17 May 2018)

Day 4 of holiday week and an not so remarkable 5 miler in the afternoon after of course everyone else had finished with my services. The rain stayed away again . This new record for me 4 days in a row on a bike and no rain . No farmers to scare , pretty uneventful really.


----------



## Spartak (17 May 2018)

Very pleasant ride this morning with Mrs S. along the Bristol 2 Bath track to Saltford for some lunch in the ever popular Bird in Hand.....


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 May 2018)

4 days Post-Peaks and I decided that was enough rest and time to do a bit of summat. So I popped out in the late afternoon sun and took in some NW Leicestershire lames to a) recover from the peaks and b) warm up for Sunday’s CC forum social. Not too much wind about and a fairly flat route made for a pleasant ride, with exception to a couple of minor climbs. Had a 15 minute warm up to Griffydam then did some intervals along the flats of Top Brand, as the local club were setting up for their weekly time trials. Considering it was rush hour it was fairly quiet out so that made the ride even more pleasurable. Not even the stench of the tip on Lount Hill or swallowing copious amounts of flies could dampen my spirits! Navigating the big roundabout on the outskirts of Ashby-de-la-Zouch was a bit hairy but the sun had clearly made the drivers happy and they were quite courteous around that point. So I carried on through Ashby and the nice little villages of Normanton le Heath and Packington, hitting a few strava PRs along the way. 

All in all, just under 22 miles in an hour and 14. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1578189047



Check out Post-Peaks Leg Stretch on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1578189047


----------



## Dave 123 (17 May 2018)

A top tandem day out today.
We drove to Prestatyn and parked near Pontins prison camp. We then set off along route 5 along wide traffic free concrete promenades. Oystercatchers stood on the beach.
We soon reached Rhyl. It wasn't as bad as I remembered. On to Colwyn Bay, there were hordes of people taking photos of the old pier being dismantled.
From Rhos on Sea the lumpy bits started. We took the route 5 signs and ended scaling a vertical wall, then we went down a residential street and a gravel jigger.

Into Llandudno and along the Marine Drive, bloody cranesbill, rock rose, primrose and stonecrop flowering on the limestone cliffs. We overtook a lady and then turned up for the summit of the Great Orme. Hairpins and steep pulls up. We went around the back of a small church, then an 18% ramp, that was fun.
Eventually we got to the top, people talking to us and congratulating us and questioning our sanity!
The lady we passed appeared and we had a good chat with her for 10 minutes.
Then we descended and then did a loop around the whole lump of the Orme. We didn't see any goats which was a downer. 
The last 5 miles to the car was into a strengthening headwind that wasn't funny at all. Both our undercarriages were tender.

Just over 50 miles. A brilliant ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1577854342


----------



## NorthernDave (17 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> A top tandem day out today.
> We drove to Prestatyn and parked near Pontins prison camp. We then set off along route 5 along wide traffic free concrete promenades. Oystercatchers stood on the beach.
> We soon reached Rhyl. It wasn't as bad as I remembered. On to Colwyn Bay, there were hordes of people taking photos of the old pier being dismantled.
> From Rhos on Sea the lumpy bits started. We took the route 5 signs and ended scaling a vertical wall, then we went down a residential street and a gravel jigger.
> ...



That Pontins is where legendary British comedy Holiday on the Buses was filmed in 1973. For some reason, we then went on a family holiday there a couple of years later...


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> That Pontins is where legendary British comedy Holiday on the Buses was filmed in 1973. For some reason, we then went on a family holiday there a couple of years later...



I went there as a 3 year old in 1981! Don’t remember it other than my sisters chucking me in the pool “teaching” me to swim...... my earliest childhood memory!


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2018)

I'd made plans for today to get the train from the local station to Ipswich and then a connecting train to Lowestoft from where I'd ride home. Having woken up way too early, I ended up riding the 9.5 miles to Ipswich instead and getting an earlier train to Lowestoft. It may have been sunny, but the continuing northerly wind was bitterly cold so arm warmers and knee warmers were deployed for the ride to Ipswich and the first hour of the rride home.

There were shorter routes I could have taken, but I'd mapped out one that, down to Saxmundham at least, kept mostly to 'B' or unclassified roads once out of Lowestoft, to the extent that I only saw one other cyclist and very few cars (unless you count the proper Landrovers or Hi-Lux type pickups that farmers prefer). Basically south or south-west indirection from Lowestoft through villages like Mutford, Hulver, Uggeshall, Bramfield and Peasenhall down to Saxmundham and then across the River Alde at Snape



then skirting Rendlesham Forest into Woodbridge and more familiar roads around Martlesham, Waldringfield 



(one of the entrants in the village scarecrow competition). The faffing around on familiar roads was designed to take the mileage to just over 64 on the ride and a total of 73.5 on the day, and still left time to run the lawnmower over the garden post shower.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1578131890




This also makes rides of 50k (Monday), 50 miles (Tuesday) and 100k (today)


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2018)

Love the scarecrow LOL... And the wherry.


----------



## postman (18 May 2018)

Been to Wetherby,i had a look round,normally it's the place you ride through on the way to York or Knaresbrough.Today it was just enough 23 miles.Nice weather, FLAT and no aching knees today,i must be getting better.Out just after 08-30 and back around 11-20.I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 May 2018)

Just a little leg stretch today around the eastern end of the Wirral.
Down Heath Lane and into Willaston, then a turn for Clatterbridge and Raby.

We called in on my brother Pete, he's had the lurgy all week, otherwise he'd have been out with us. 

Along past Ness Gardens, into Burton and Puddington then a stop at the Eureka cafe for a brew.

Back through Capenhurst. Just about 19 sunny miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1579622005


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> That Pontins is where legendary British comedy Holiday on the Buses was filmed in 1973. For some reason, we then went on a family holiday there a couple of years later...


I stayed there in February 2012 for the SFX Weekender. I think it's stuck as 1973 on site. The venue was terrible but I think it made everyone enjoy the event more as there was a kind of Dunkirk spirit. They moved to a new venue the following year and it wasn't nearly as fun.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another morning ride for me in another near dead-calm and lovely  . I couldn't be out for too long so rather unimaginatively did the reverse of yesterday's ride, with the exception of going over Lyth Hill early on.

For variety I used the Raleigh and, in spite of the legs feeling a bit fatigued after yesterday, pressed on to see what kind of average I could do. Although heavier this bike does respond to being pushed so I got on fairly well. On the way to Acton Burnell I let a tractor that was going slightly quicker than me overtake thinking I could pick up its slipstream, but that didn't work out as it turned off into a field very shortly after. Ah well.

I saw the cyclist I overtook yesterday (going the other way) and found roadworks at Cressage that weren't there yesterday. The climb through Eaton Constantine was slow but steady (no deer today) then I had a good run the other side down through Bluebell and on to Walcot.

It's a lot easier getting along the flat exposed section to Upton Magna when the wind isn't in your face and that pace continued to Atcham and Cross Houses where it gets a little hilly again.

I walked through the roadworks at Condover again (looks like they should be finished today) and with tiring legs gave the run to the A49 a good shot.

35.3miles this time at 15.4 mph average. If I hadn't gone over Lyth Hill I may well have matched the speed done on the Dawes.





Looking towards the Lawley and Caer Caradoc from Ryton.





I love this time of year. With the cow parsley in the verges, blossom on the trees or hedges and wild flowers appearing it feels like I'm constantly riding through a garden.


----------



## derrick (18 May 2018)

Nice little loop this morning, Helping a freind get back up to speed for her next iron man, Then back to the pub, a beer for me and a coffee for Vic.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1579677493


----------



## C R (18 May 2018)

It was looking great outside, so couldn't resist going out for a quick loop round the usual haunts. Up past Norton church, through Littleworth and towards Wadborough the long way. Then over the level crossing, past Pirton church and back through Stonehall Common and down Hatfield. Crossed a large group of riders between Stonehall Common and Pirton, all wearing Teenage Cancer Trust jerseys. 

In all just under 11 miles at 15mph. May total stands now at 93 miles.


----------



## pjd57 (18 May 2018)

my life on a Strava map.
Passed by every house / street I have ever lived in ( one house has gone )
1957- 2018


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2018)

Feeling really crappy today. Did get out for a short bimble this morning to deliver a Christian Aid envelope to the local bod that does the collection - was quicker to hop on the bike than take the car. Riding 23mm tyres on gravel was rather interesting though, but I did keep it upright LOL.


----------



## gbb (18 May 2018)

This early evening, set out for maybe 1.5 hours worth, whatever that brings, a relaxing ride, wherever my nose took me...no particular plan.
Off through town, along the river Nene toward Whittlesey, off towards Eye via Oxney Road way, found some cyclepaths that went alongside the Perkins factory, through Fengate, and back home .
Plenty of that route I didn't even know existed, some not so picturesque, some useful to remember.
Stopped an hour in to check the time and mileage on Mapmyride on my mobile.....nooooo, I mustn't have pressed start 

So around 18 to 20 miles by my reckoning, as said, no rush and ive got home and there's not a hint of tiredness or anything, I feel like I could go do it again.


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2018)

Final ride of the week as I'm away this weekend and it's back to the routine commute from Monday. A simple ride around on the Giant flatbar with no planed route, and just under three hours to fill (the length of the Radcliffe & Maconie show on 6Music which I had playing through an earpiece). Ended up with a meandering loop out to Claydon & back of 42 miles at a nice relaxed pace.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1580065908


----------



## Glow worm (18 May 2018)

Back in north west Norfolk, and wanted to visit an old friend now in a care home in Snettisham, so seemed like a good excuse for a ride.






A view of North Creake from the hill toward Stanhoe.






On through Stanhoe dodging the ducks by the pond, and then past Docking at Fring, a place I've cycled through loads of times, i noticed the post box is a bit older than I knew.




There's The Wash and Lincolnshire there right at the back somewhere as I descended down in to Snettisham.





After visiting my friend in Snettisham I headed off down a wonderful bridleway toward Ringstead.




A lovely row of old beech trees caught my eye just past Ringstead.




The sea just about visible on the descent into Titchwell.

I wanted to go to Titchwell as there had been reports of a turtle dove there near the RSPB car park. Even 10 years ago this would have been a fairly common bird, but not now, and I would happily now cycle tens of miles to see/ hear one.
There's no doubt they will soon be extinct here, possibly within another 10 years. Something is going very badly wrong somewhere. I didn't manage to see or hear the turtle dove today, and I often wonder if I'll ever see or hear one again.





Anyway, heading back near the world famous Chosely drying barns (well, famous in birding circles!)






The long road toward Burnham Market.
Another 32 miles on the clock here in deepest, beautiful old Norfolk today.


----------



## Old jon (19 May 2018)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 409850
> my life on a Strava map.
> Passed by every house / street I have ever lived in ( one house has gone )
> 1957- 2018



Until last year that ride, every house I have ever lived in, would have been about 400 miles. This flat in Brazil has changed things a bit . . .


----------



## Thomson (19 May 2018)

After last weeks first non commute cycle I Managed to get out again last night. A quick spin out 8miles to a nearby town. Sat for 5 and enjoyed the view off the lammermuirs. Returned homewards were I met a group off about 8 riders all fully kitted out Road bikes Lycra etc, and me just on my hybrid and jogging bottoms. Lol. Then I turned up a side road and went for a loop round . Stopped halfway was goin to take a short loop home but went left at a junction and went for a longer loop as it was a lovely night and I don't get the chance to get out much as I would like sometimes. Passed through a couple little villages. Roads were nice and quiet birds chirping and saw a little bunny. Seemed quite a fast pace I was able to keep up. Really enjoyed it. So After trying to find a hobby. Coin collecting or metal detecting. Started cycling just for getting to work but it seems to be ticking a few boxes for me still early days but I am getting a bit fitter and gives me some me time and doesn't cost a arm and leg. Really thinking about getting a road bike but in no huge rush. Just enjoying looking forward to getting out again. Maybe about 17miles. 

Good times. :-).


----------



## Dave 123 (19 May 2018)

Out on my own at 8 o'clock, rolling by Cheshire Oaks before it woke up. Past the Bunbury pub and into Stoak then Mickle Trafford. I turned along the greenway, it was indeed looking green 




The Hawthorn is looking mighty fine.
Over the A55




Through the infernal Deeside industrial estate, I didn't quite take the official route but I ended up on Burton Marsh, yellow flag flowering, Reed warbler and whitethroat calling. I clattered over the boardwalk 




The sheep had been busy making loads of poo, so they needed a rest




Why they had to do it all over the road, I don't know!

Through Burton, Ledshsam and Little Sutton and back to my mums. Off to see her in hospital, then back home to Cambridgeshire later.
This was supposed to be a week touring, but despite everything we've got some nice rides in and helped my mum. Everyone's a winner.

26 sunny miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1581260788


----------



## Spartak (19 May 2018)

Yesterday I rode from Bristol to Cardiff to watch the cricket.... 

80kms with a nice average speed of 26.6kms/h ! 
Due to pan flat route & a tailwind. 

Some pics from the day....


----------



## Biff600 (19 May 2018)

Just started pedalling, and ended up going through a load of pokey little villages that I'd never knew existed.

*46* miles in a steady* 2hrs 45mins*, travelling upwards to the tune of *1345ft




*


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2018)

Out on the Giant and with no plan, so I started with part of last weekends metric half route, up Coal Road to Red Hall, then the A58 for the mainly downhill run through Scarcroft and Bardsey all the way to Collingham, then over the river to Linton for the usual lumpiness and into Wetherby.
Up the road to Kirk Deighton, then North Deighton and Little Ribston, before taking the left into the near deserted countryside for much enjoyable riding all the way to Cowthorpe, where I took a small diversion off route to look at the historic St Michael's Church:







I didn't go in though - not really dressed for it - and was soon back on route and through more gently rolling countryside to the crossroads and a left onto the Roman Road and due south past the airfield, where today it was "Car Chase Heroes" day. From the road I saw a Starsky and Hutch Gran Torino and an American police car driving about, but I had riding to do so pushed on to Rudgate Crossroads, where it was straight across and the gentle descent towards Walton, passing a photographer taking photos of the crops in the fields.
Through Walton and a wiggle across the main road to head down to Thorp Arch, the plunge down to the bridge over the river and back up the other side and left in Boston Spa and down Main Street.
Where now? I had enough in the bag that a simple ride home would give me a metric half, but I was feeling good, the sun was shining and I had as long as I wanted, so I carried on to Newton Kyme, then at the last minute took the road towards Toulston.
I haven't ridden up here for a while and I forgotten just how lumpy it is - and how narrow some of the lanes are! Fortunately I only met one car all the way along and eventually popped out onto Toulston Lane, where a dog leg around the Grammar School grounds saw me onto Garnett Lane heading over the busy A64 and the descent to Stutton.
Through there and out to the A162 for the climb up the hill, before a left onto Raw Lane for the run down to Ulleskelf, where it was time for a Snickers and a couple more pics:









Loads of cyclists passed when I was having a break, from a club ride at great speed to a couple on a tandem. Back in the saddle and on to Ryther, before taking the right onto Mill Lane, then Moor Lane towards Church Fenton round the airfield.
Into the village and for a bit of variety, a left at the roundabout onto Ash Lane for the long straight road past the Gypsum factory and into Sherburn-in-Elmet, where they were getting ready for the wedding themed village fete, then onto Sir Johns Lane for the rolling run towards Lotherton, stopping for a final time at the Coldhill Pond for a last pic:






Up the hill and onto familiar territory as Coldhill Lane took me to Lotherton Gates, then the long way round to Aberford via Hook Moor and the straight and slightly down hill run into the village where the "Slow Down" sign might have been set off...
From there it's very familiar roads to Barwick, then Scholes, before the descent of Leeds Road and local roads up to home

*51.72 miles* (83.23km) in *3h 33m* at an average speed of *14.5mph* with *2,047ft* climbed and an average temperature of *17.2°C
*
That was about as perfect as a ride gets - warm and sunny but not _too_ hot, virtually no wind and some lovely and generally quiet lanes through rolling countryside. What more can you ask for?
And it's put me through 1,000 miles for the year and bagged another two points in the half century challenge. 

Edit to add: forgot to mention, this was the first ride with the new colour co-ordinated green valve covers, which were worth at least 0.2mph on my average speed...

And to end, the map:


----------



## jongooligan (19 May 2018)

A bit of a utility ride for me today from home down to my owd lasses. Was awake at 5 o'clock so had first breakfast and set off. Nothing much to report really, apart from nearly getting totalled by a beemer coming towards me, overtaking two tractors. I can still see the drivers face going through a range of emotions. When he pulled out he was oblivious to my presence. There was a brief 'Oh sh!t' moment when he realised I was in his way closely followed by a 'fark it, I'm going for it anyway' and finally a snarl as he swore at me from all of 4" away. It all happened so quickly that I didn't have time to throw myself onto the verge.
Stopped at Topcliffe for a lovely second breakfast in the Angel and then carried on through York and down to Goole. Nothing much to see, certainly nothing worth photographing but put 105 miles into the legs.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 May 2018)

What a lovely day. Sunshine!! 8 out, Steve E, Mark L, Sara P, Mrs 26 and lil ole me in the Green while Pete M, John G and Margaret PR were waiting in Upton. Steve called the Bredon Hill circuit so it was off through the school for Tewkesbury and onto the flanks of the Hill at Bredon. We stopped at The Silk Centre where the newly refurbished cafe was on excellent form serving lovely stuff.

We continued through to Elmley Castle and at Little Comberton John headed for his run back to Worcester. Onward we rode over the Avon at Eckington for the standard run back. Sara peeled off at Defford so it was six at the Pub in Upton. We were joined by Graham PR there before we rode for home. My rear tyre went down just yards from home. Well if you have to have punctures that's probably the best timing. Super social fun out and about in (dare I say) summer weather. 51 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (19 May 2018)

Back through Ripley again this afternoon, but then took the Pateley road and then second right to eventually join the route of NCN688 west and then south past Brimham Rocks. On the westerly leg I found a very well marked pot hole, if only...






Left the NCN route to head downhill south east through an almost victory arch of trees




After the decent through Bedlam (yes seriously there is such a place) the road bike disgraced itself as I changed gear for a uphill climb and the chain fell off. Resorted to the Nidderdale Greenway from Ripley in case it did it again but behaved all the way home so possibly just one of those things.

23.45 miles, 1604ft of climbing, avg speed 13.1mph, which after a couple of evening loops in the week around the circuit akin to last Saturday and use of the hybrid for work takes the climbing this year to the equivalent to halfway up Everest.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 May 2018)

Another 200km DIY Audax. Home, Horningsham, Stroud, Glasto, Bridgewater, Glasto again, Wells and a monster yomp back home. Some climbs graded 20%




Popped in to see @Accy cyclist for a cuppa. Like the lions.




Socks and Carradice match.




Glasto tor in the shot somewhere, but this is really to show off my £40 clip on armchair from Fat Birds which I trialled today. Like.




Bocadillo Lucho Dillitos powering me round the route today. Colombian dried guava. Like.




Mendip Transmitter. It looks a bit on the wonk to me. Surely not user error.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 May 2018)

@Heltor Chasca 

THOSE shoes and THAT Caradice!!!???


----------



## Pale Rider (19 May 2018)

My ride today was a 50 mile loop from Cleethorpes.

None of us had been to the area before so it was a case of suck it and see.

Leaving Cleethorpes roughly towards Market Rasen there was more traffic than I expected, and the road was mostly narrow two-way, so lots of close enough passing.

Inexperience meant we probably didn't pick the best route out.

Conditions improved after about eight miles, and we had some of the quiet lane riding we were expecting.

The countryside undulates, nothing really steep, but the ups keep on coming.

Those of us who like a tractor were rewarded by the sight of several high-end machines.

Snacks were taken in the picturesque village of Tealby, which looks like it could appear in an episode of Midsomer Murders.

Many residents in these parts have ride-on lawnmowers, and several householders decided to cut the grass rather than watch the wedding.

We skirted around Lough, by which time we were thankfully back on the flat.

The ride finished with a short tootle along Cleethorpes promenade.

I rather like the place, there is some decay, but still plenty of seasidey stuff going on and the odd glimpse of a more prosperous past.

There's a parade of shops with cast iron decorative canopies that reminded me of Southport - another seaside town of faded glory.

Nice ice cream cone from a kiosk, even if the assistant insisted on calling me 'doll', 'my love' and other terms of endearment I regard as inappropriate.

An enjoyable ride, but the unexpected hills and expected warm temperatures made for a surprisingly tiring day.


----------



## iancity (19 May 2018)

Went to do 50, got to Amble which was about 12 miles and plan had been to continue up the coast to Boulmer, about another 13 miles, then come back down, however that would have meant 25 miles into headwind so turned inland instead. Eventually only managed 40 miles and quite annoyed with myself. Its my 50th in a week and want to build up the miles to do 50 on my 50th, but the last 4 rides have been 28, 32, 29 and now 40. After this one, its weird, my legs are shot, I could'nt pedal another mile, but wasn't tired in the slightest, or rather not out of breath and could hold a conversation no problem - the leg strength is obviously an issue!
Anyway, it looks like I wont get the 50 now, might have to revise my expectations (maybe a 50 in my 50th year instead) 
Cannot understand how to post photos (even tho I have been shown before ) so linky - https://www.strava.com/activities/1582018170


----------



## pjd57 (19 May 2018)

Hampden and back for the Scottish cup final.

Not a lot of miles , but certainly challenging getting away from the stadium towards the city centre after the match.
Main Rd lined with coaches either side.
Loads of people walking on the road, as the pavements are full, impatient drivers annoyed they've got stuck in it, and me on a bike.
Love it.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 May 2018)

iancity said:


> Went to do 50, got to Amble which was about 12 miles and plan had been to continue up the coast to Boulmer, about another 13 miles, then come back down, however that would have meant 25 miles into headwind so turned inland instead. Eventually only managed 40 miles and quite annoyed with myself. Its my 50th in a week and want to build up the miles to do 50 on my 50th, but the last 4 rides have been 28, 32, 29 and now 40. After this one, its weird, my legs are shot, I could'nt pedal another mile, but wasn't tired in the slightest, or rather not out of breath and could hold a conversation no problem - the leg strength is obviously an issue!
> Anyway, it looks like I wont get the 50 now, might have to revise my expectations (maybe a 50 in my 50th year instead)
> Cannot understand how to post photos (even tho I have been shown before ) so linky - https://www.strava.com/activities/1582018170



Have a few days off, makes all the difference.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 May 2018)

Plenty of running around for me today, so opted for a quick 8 mile spin first thing before dropping mini-Mr CB off at camp. Then 2 miles up the high street with mini Ms CB. I figured I'd get a 20 miler or so after lunch. Nope, request from both Mrs CB & mini Ms CB to come along, so an 11 mile circuit to Chertsey and back, all very nice. An unexpected 3 miles post dinner for some nuts, and that's my day. 
All very quiet out there today, apparently someone was having a bit of a do a few miles down the road.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2018)

Had an hour to spare this afternoon, and so took the bike for a spin to take advantage of the glorious sunshine. Still feeling rather *meh* but am finding that getting out for a ride is one of the best antidotes there is. 

Being tight on time, I didn't go far, just the standard run up to Littleport and thence to Sandhill, back along Branch Bank, then a short squirt on the A10 (gawd, the potholes near the railway crossing are ghastly), down Camel Road, back through Littleport and home - about 11-ish miles, something of that ilk.

I'd have thought that the cup final would keep the automotive numpties indoors, but no... Almost got left-hooked along Parson's Lane - was overtaken by an SUV as I was approaching a junction, and he immediately turns left right across my bows. Then coming home along Black Bank, two cars pass a stationary Land Rover at 60mph, mere inches away from my elbow. The chap in the Landy had his hands over his face. Nuff said...


----------



## BianchiVirgin (19 May 2018)

Up the mountains on MTB. 22km and just under 900m of climbing. Road trip in the morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2018)

I missed out on a planned ride yesterday as I had lots to do so today nothing was going to stop me.

Had an 18 miles bimble. A bit cloudy and overcast, but there was a lovely breeze. 3 cyclists, lots of motorbikes and 1 numpty driver who decided to overtake me on solid white lines going downhill towards a single file bridge over the river.

Beautiful day here and the breeze was very welcome as well.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2018)

Photos posted not once but twice.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 May 2018)

A solo road bike ride for us today. Beautiful blue sky, white cow parsley and soaring Red Kites and Buzzards.




Mrs Dave is doing much better on hills riding my old/her new Trek 1.5, so much so that this happens...




We stopped at Waresley GC and partook in a custard tart each whilst the bikes lounged on some compost bags




Back home after 25 miles. Very nice indeed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1584152636/


----------



## Spiderweb (20 May 2018)

A beautiful day in North Yorkshire so a steady pootle out to Selby and back. 30 miles with an average of 15.2 mph.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 May 2018)

Whilst I'd have loved to have got my imperial century qualifying ride in today, lack of time due to other events put paid to that. Instead I opted to go and see what all the fuss was about Box Hill. An early start, out the house before 7 and it was chilly enough for arm warmers and gilet. Nice and steady out to Byfleet, then into little known, and unknown roads through Cobham, then the long gradual climb to Ranmore Common. Big drop back down the other side, terrible road surface so not opportunity to have a real whizz.
Going up zig-zag road was far easier than I thought, very smooth surface, and I was looking forward to taking the standard bike next to the viewpoint photo at the top. No such luck, as the top was shrouded in low cloud/morning mist, so visibility was poor, and it was cold
Back via Leatherhead and familiar roads to come home on 54 miles.


----------



## Poacher (20 May 2018)

Woken at ~6:40 by loud neighbours, then a car alarm, followed by loud buzzing from a wasp which resisted eviction, further sleep would be impossible. It would also be a waste of a beautiful morning, so on with cycling gear, including the almost unused Exustar sandals, and get the 14-speed Rapide out for a very short ride with no hills. After about a mile I decided to transfer the bottle from the seat tube cage to the downtube. No mobile juggling for me, I pull to the side of the road and stop. Cue first clipless moment for many years, as the new and unworn cleats proved very reluctant to release. Note to self, unclip before stopping next time. No visible damage to bike or person, so carry on to Stoke Bardolph and along the riverside track to the lock/weir, where a playful young miniature Schnauzer gives my hand a gentle chewing by way of saying hello.
Back to Burton Joyce and along the riverside again, turning left towards the village. Back wheel doesn't feel right? Ah, a p******e, great! Serves me right for going off road on flimsy 23mm tyres; must get around to fitting 25mm Duranos at some point. Plastic tyre levers don't really help much, but eventually got the tyre off, removed the offending flint, fitted the spare tube and carried on. Felt pleased with myself for setting off the speed warning at 19 mph, just before a pair of roadies swished past with a friendly "good morning".
Maybe they took pity on me; I drafted them at a respectful and probably ineffective distance, and got a bit of a tow at ooh, all of 21mph for a mile or so before my turn off. Almost got to the lights on amber, but decided to be a good lad and stop despite there being no oncoming traffic. Sat there while the lights went through part of their sequence, twice, but excluding me, before a car drew up behind me, and behind the inductance loop or whatever it is. The driver eventually responded to my entreaty to move forward, and of course the lights changed immediately for them. Must do this again sometime soon!


----------



## NorthernDave (20 May 2018)

Another early(ish) start here, with other stuff do be done later.

The usual roads to Shadwell, then right rather than left, to descend back down through the village all the way to Coal Road where it was straight across and up that steep little incline to the A58 and across again onto Carr Lane.
I don't often ride this road in this direction and after the climb through the S-bend, you get the benefit of a steady drop down into the village and pop out onto Main Street by the Mexborough Arms. Left there and today I climbed Church Hill, then straight on past Bramham Park and through the dip at Wothersome - and the climb back up the other side never seems to get any easier!
Left again at the top onto one of the Thorner Lanes and gently upwards, the plunge through the dip and then more general ascension as far as Jewitt Lane, where I decided to head up there. Again, I cycle this a fair bit, but generally in the other direction. 
Up to the summit, where I stopped for a couple of pics:







Much as I'd have liked to plunge down the hill into Collingham and head further out into the scenery, I didn't have time so turned left again onto Compton Lane and climbed up onto the ridge and carried on between the hedgerows almost all the way to East Rigton, but took the sharp left onto Bramham Lane.
It was at this point that I realised I'd not seen a car since leaving Thorner - and not seen another soul since turning onto Jewitt Lane.
Have I mentioned the flies yet? There were thousands of the winged pests out there today, and it was so bad here that I ended up pulling my buff up over my mouth and nose to keep them at bay.
Bramham Lane used to be a lovely quiet lane to ride along, but a combination of a road surface that's being allowed to crumble away and far too much mud(?) being dragged out of fields and not cleared away mean it's not so much fun anymore and in places you're cycling on a strip about 12 inches wide to keep off the dried mud and flinty gravelly stuff. I've reported it to the council several times and action gets promised, but it's still the same as ever.
Anyhow, this soon brought me back to Jewitt Lane and then onwards towards Milner Lane.
Onto there and between the hedges to the drop down into Thorner and then retraced my earlier route up Carr Lane back to the A58 -with the buff getting used again for a big chunk of it.
A quick sprint up the A58, the ascent of Coal Road and along to the roundabout and straight across, passing what looked like 3 separate group rides from Seacroft Wheelers all heading out in the opposite direction.
Local roads down to home, with a long loop around the block to round the mileage up.

*20.25 miles* (32.5km) in *1h 28m* at an average of *13.9mph* with *1,076ft* climbed

If anything it felt warmer than yesterday despite what the thermometer might say, although with a bit of light breeze at times.
There were absolutely oodles of cyclists out though - as well as the ones I've mentioned about there were a couple of other group rides, a few smaller groups and loads of solo riders as well.

And to end, the map:


----------



## jongooligan (20 May 2018)

A day that started with some good creature features. Hundreds of rabbits (goes without saying really), three partridges, a weaselly stoat (no surprise given the number of rabbits) and a hare. He was in the middle of a car free lane near Menthorpe and lolloped casually away when he saw me. Realising I was still following he put on a burst of speed to see if that would get rid of me. I'm still following so he lit the afterburners and disappeared into a roadside field. As I passed the gate where he'd left the road I glanced across to see three or four more hares in the same field. Magic.
After yesterday's utility ride I'd let Google plot something a little more interesting to get me back home from Yorkshire. I'd also booked myself onto a train from Northallerton as I wasn't sure I could manage back to back 100+ mile rides.
The cyclist's unholy trinity of air resistance, rolling resistance and gravity were largely absent when I set off from Goole at 6:30. There was no wind to speak of, smooth tarmac to ride on courtesty of the Tour de Yorkshire and the countryside couldn't be any flatter. And so it was, one hour after setting out I found myself on the outskirts of York having ridden twenty miles in the first hour without much effort at all. Time for a second breakfast at Strawberry Fields cafe which was absolutely rammed at 7:30 in the morning. Anglers apparently.
I tried the suggested traffic free route through York but the path is narrow and infested with joggers and dog walkers. It's a pleasant enough route but not one to take if you want to get anywhere.
North of York the Google route had me on some increasingly adventurous off road sections, which was fine, except my average speed was plummeting and that coupled with the risk of puncture to the 25mm Luganos made me decide to abandon the route and stick to the roads. The off roading was also playing havoc with my contact points so much so that I had to get off the bike for a stretch just three miles short of my destination. So glad that I'd booked the train from Northallerton. Just couldn't face another mile in the saddle.
Bike in one night touring mode. Train taking the strain.




Another seventy miles in the tank though taking me to 290 miles for the week. I'm gradually building up the mileage and may start thinking about one of those audax thingies soon.


----------



## pawl (20 May 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> My ride today was a 50 mile loop from Cleethorpes.
> 
> None of us had been to the area before so it was a case of suck it and see.
> 
> ...





I hate being called mate.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 May 2018)

A ride from the Humber Bridge this morning after spending last night at the nearby Premier Inn.

I was still tired from yesterday's Cleethorpes exertions, so nothing too taxing - Beverley about 10 miles away (and back) sounded plenty.

My idea was to follow the cycle route signposts, but as usual there was a couple missing and I soon found myself off piste.

Going north from the bridge, I went through the likes of Kirk and West Ella - loadsamoney around there with streets of modern mansions that wouldn't look out of place in Hampstead Garden Suburb.

After some circling and pointless climbing, I decided to leave Beverley for another day, and head back and over the bridge.

One path was closed (as it sometimes is), which meant there was quite a lot of pedestrian dodging to do as I crossed.

My elevenses stop was at the cafe we use for the York - Humber Bridge ride.

Very agreeable location, food is pretty good, although the service lacked a bit of oomph today.






The usual spot for the usual gratuitous bike and bridge pic was taken by anglers.

They never make cyclists very welcome, despite one or two arriving by bike.

I suppose we must frighten the fish.

No one angling where this pic was taken:






My last stop was a swift visit to the toilet in the visitor car park on the other side of the bridge.

Unremarkable, except for the group of women with push chairs in this pic.

The old-fashioned perambulators they had looked new, but the odd thing was they had no real babies, only plastic dolls.

In other respects, they looked like any group of late middle-aged women enjoying a mini-picnic in the sun.

They may be known in the locality, but the whole thing looked very odd, bordering on the creepy, to me.


----------



## Donger (20 May 2018)

Upthread a few posts, @cosmicbike got it exactly right when he said that, when you have been overdoing it, sometimes you just have to take a few days off. I didn't quite do that today, but I did decide to miss the Sunday club ride for once and take it easy instead. That's the first one I've missed this year for reasons other than being away on another ride or being on holiday. But in recent weeks I've done a 78 mile audax in Warwickshire; ridden around the Isle of Wight; been on a hilly club ride; had a week's riding in Snowdonia; combined my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge with doing the BHF Cotswolds ride; and taken on the Black Mountain in Carmarthenshire. My knees ached and I just felt like taking it easy this morning.

I took the opportunity of booking a table for Sunday lunch with the missus, slept in for a couple of hours, and just did a gentle 14.7 mile bimble along the lanes to Framilode and back. So gentle that I didn't need my glasses or a water bottle. I ditched the mitts and wore a Nike vest instead of a lycra jersey, doing my best to blur the edges of the ridiculous cyclist's tan that I am already developing.




I ended up by Framilode Church on the banks of the Severn, looking across to the hills of the Forest of Dean .... at just about the time that my clubmates would be slogging their way grimly up St Whites Road in Cinderford, straight in front of me in the distance.




I momentarily regretted not being with my friends, but soon got over that. Bimbled my way back gently to Quedgeley past loads of friendly fellow cyclists out enjoying the sun. Took my favourite lane between Longney and Elmore, which looked particularly gorgeous in the sunshine today.




Must have averaged only about 10mph today, but it was great listening to the birds twittering in the hedges and just gliding along effortlessly with no strain on the knee tendons. Never broke sweat. It is good to remind yourself how nice it can be to ease off every now and again, and to put those unnecessary targets to one side just enjoying being outdoors. I'll be back with a vengeance soon though.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Stonechat (20 May 2018)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1579871636Well before I come to today’s ride will mention Friday’s first.
Limited myself to 20 miles round a few local loops

20.36 miles @18.3 mph, God’s speed for me especially considering traffic.

Little climbing, just motorway and railway bridges


----------



## Stonechat (20 May 2018)

Now today’s ride. Decided to miss today’s 25 mile TT

Went down over Chertsey bridge via Ripley Send and East Clandon, up Newlands Corner, then up Combe Lane, and down the other side up Crocknorth.

Home via Effingham Chobham Esher and Walton

47.87 miles @ 16.2 mph with 2087 feet climbed

Happy with that speed considering the hills
https://www.strava.com/activities/1583990989


----------



## Mike_P (20 May 2018)

Headed west on Penny Pot not entirely sure where I was going this afternoon. A cycle event was going other way, more noticeably by the man giving directions at the roundabout than the cyclists themselves given it is the main cycle route west from Harrogate.




It was very defragmented as I kept on passing numbered cyclists the entire length of the road. Good decision to continue west as the wind direction for once was not a major factor and I knocked 32 seconds off my best time. Down and up Wydra Lane then north up Cobby Syke Road to the A59, then right onto Meagill Lane - nice layby just before the turning allows for a gap in traffic to be easilly spotted. Was going to turn off the Blubberhouses-Greenhow road onto Menwith Hill Road but that was closed for an "event", so the next right and dropped through Thornthwaite and down the B6451 to Darley with the cycle event going the other way. Through Darley to Birstwith then up Clint Bank to Burnt Yates Crossroads for another descent through Bedlam to exorcise the chain falling off event yesterday.




All well, so A61, B6161 and A59 homewards.

22.94 miles, 1681 ft climbed, 12.8mph average and weirdly within 1 second of yesterdays time.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 May 2018)

One word...... Brilliant.

I can honestly say that today has paved the way for the best bike ride I’ve ever done (thus far!) 

You know when you’re out riding and everything just clicks and slots into place? Well this was it for me.

So I ventured out on the CC Forum ride up to Lincoln, first meeting up with @Lilliburlero at 7am who by this point had already got 12 in and then riding a pleasant and sunny 15 miles to Cossington to meet up with @tallliman, @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds who, was impeccably dressed in his white rose emblazoned “YORKSHIRE” jersey and riding his new steed looking the business! Setting off just before 8am we ventured out through the rolling roads of eastern Leicestershire with hardly a soul about taking in the warming morning sun and the beautiful scenery which was recurring throughout the entirety of this ride.

After an hour or so we hit the first climb of the ride, which was a gentle but longish one where the views were a reminder of just how beautiful our countryside really is. We then crossed over into Rutland and the villages therein which, are just idyllic. It was quite a lumpy section of riding but the flowing banter mixed with everything else made it somehow so easy to navigate. We passed into Lincolnshire and under the A1 where we all reached the consensus that the “climbing was done because Lincolnshire is flat as a pancake” 

Wrong.

The lumpyness (?) continued and the road surfaces a bit dodgy in places but we pressed on regardless. Before long we had reached the first cafe stop of the ride and beforehand there were three of us looking at the board but not being able to find the actual cafe, until we bothered to look over our right shoulders and see it in all its splendour!! And it didn’t disappoint either, the food and coffee was to die for!

After there it started to even out elevation wise and we rode another 20-25 miles to the next stop for a quick slurp and we were soon on our way again. Not long after there we hit quite a busy but very flat road so flat you could’ve ridden with a spirit level on the top tube and the bubble would’ve stayed between the lines! We bunched up for a four or five mile dash into Tattershall and this was a personal highlight for me as we managed to average around 20mph for that section. 

The roads got flatter, the sun warmer, the wind lighter and it made for absolutely perfect riding as we landed on stop no.3 at bardney, where the drinks and banter flowed in equal measure! This was a quick ish stop as we had to make the train back from Lincoln which was leaving in 45 minutes from this point and so we embarked on the last stretch along the river where the pace picked up a little for the last 9 miles or so.

Needless to say we all made it back to Lincoln in time and that’s where I clocked off the garmin.

112.8 miles, in just shy of 7 hours.

Brilliant ride, Brilliant weather, Brilliant company, Brilliant cafes, brilliant everything. Roll on the next one! 


https://www.strava.com/activities/1584577118


Check out CC Forum ride- Ton in the Sun on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1584577118


----------



## steveindenmark (20 May 2018)

A gentle 13km ride with Jannie to get a pizza in a nearby village. Lovely evening.


----------



## Slick (20 May 2018)

steveindenmark said:


> A gentle 13km ride with Jannie to get a pizza in a nearby village. Lovely evening.


Mmm, nice.


----------



## colly (20 May 2018)

A couple of rides again:

One during the week, early hours on fixed. About 20 miles but no details.

Today jaunt.
Another sunny day, as I'm sure you will all have been aware of, up and out at a little after 8. No cycling gear again, just shorts a polo top, hat and sunshades.
North up the A58 into Wetherby and on the spur of the moment headed up to Spofforth and on into Knaresborugh. A really steady ride with no thoughts of speed/heartrate/personal bests etc. and so I headed north again through Scotton to Ripley and Ripley castle.

https://www.ripleycastle.co.uk/

I didn't drop in for elevenses. I did many years ago do a few jobs at Ripley Castle. I was taken on by Sir Thomas Ingilby who it must be said is a top bloke.
No standing on ceremony, no airs and graces. just a down to earth chap. In fact on a ride once returning from Pately bridge on Sunday morning I saw him, plastic bag in hand collecting litter from the roadside verges on the Pately Bridge road.

So anyway I turned towards Harrogate and picked up the Nidderdale Greenway which runs from Harrogate/Starbeck out to Ripley. It's the first time I have used it and it's a cracking cyclepath. Well metalled all along, quiet and well away from any roads.







So into Starbeck, back into Knaresborough then south through Little Ribston, North Deighton and Kirk Deighton and into Wetherby again. I think Postman said it's a place you tend to go through on the way to somewhere else, and he's right but it does have a bit about it once you get out of the town.








So from there it was back towards Leeds and rather than taking the now busy A58 I hooked a left up Jewitt Lane




onto East Rigton, the back of Hetchel Woods, through Thorner and got back in around 12.30

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/23329949


48 miles with 2800ft of up.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (20 May 2018)

A very windy 64km and 961m of climbing today thro' the Mournes and Spelga Dam. Tough on the way out but better home as I had the tail wind.
Pleased with the 2hr 40 time given I was on my own.


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> One word...... Brilliant.
> 
> I can honestly say that today has paved the way for the best bike ride I’ve ever done (thus far!)
> 
> ...



Great write up @Chris Doyle . I must agree with you, everything was pretty much perfect. I thought the last Lincoln ride we did was going to be hard to beat, but this one knocked it for 6 and is by far the most enjoyable ride I`v ever done. Big thanks to @tallliman for picking the route, it was stunning 

Just managed to get the 200 km up  https://www.relive.cc/view/1585062244


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 May 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Great write up @Chris Doyle . I must agree with you, everything was pretty much perfect. I think the last Lincoln ride we did was going to be hard to beat, but this one knocked it for 6 and is by far the most enjoyable ride I`v ever done. Big thanks to @tallliman for picking the route, it was stunning



It really really was. Now to start refuelling!


----------



## delb0y (20 May 2018)

Managed to find time for a short ride today - just 20 miles. Notable because yesterday I swapped the 50mm tyres that came with the Toughroad for some ultra skinny 38mm with more of a road tread pattern. Definitely made the ride easier and I glided along thoroughly enjoying myself and achieved my highest average speed of the year - which won't be mentioned as it's embarrassing in this company. Suffice to say it's pootle speed. I think these tyre will still be wide enough for a spot of adventure riding come the time I find some gravel tracks.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 May 2018)

delb0y said:


> and I glided along thoroughly enjoying myself and achieved my highest average speed of the year - which won't be mentioned as it's embarrassing in this company.



It’s never embarrassing. The main thing is you got out regardless of how fast or slow you did it so it’s a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## kapelmuur (20 May 2018)

A day late, but yesterday the weather was so good and there was nothing on TV (!) so I aimed for a 50 mile ride.

Jodrell Bank, and it's cafe, is a handy 28 miles from home, so an ideal place to pause for refreshments. They had my favourite vanilla slices,as seen in the photo.

Having had a good rest I decided against returning by the same route and opted for a flatter parcours. Inconveniently it was shorter so I had to include several random loops to get to the 50 mile target.

Lovely riding in the sun on almost empty roads.


----------



## Freds Dad (20 May 2018)

Lovely pleasant ride around the leafy lanes with a few close passes from some supercars. 

While I stopped in Knutsford around 11am for a coffee someone passed me wearing a CycleChat top.


----------



## tallliman (20 May 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Great write up @Chris Doyle . I must agree with you, everything was pretty much perfect. I thought the last Lincoln ride we did was going to be hard to beat, but this one knocked it for 6 and is by far the most enjoyable ride I`v ever done. Big thanks to @tallliman for picking the route, it was stunning




It was a pleasure and a fantastic day out! Cafe at Corby Glen was one of the best I've been to.

Ps. I wouldn't try all of these roads if I wasn't hunting veloviewer squares.....


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 May 2018)

tallliman said:


> It was a pleasure and a fantastic day out! Cafe at Corby Glen was one of the best I've been to.
> 
> Ps. I wouldn't try all of these roads if I wasn't hunting veloviewer squares.....



Well all i can say is it’s a good job you did! Although I’m still not sold on this myself........


----------



## PatrickPending (20 May 2018)

Todays ride - 142Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on The Hill - Ingarsby - Cold Newton - Marefield - Somerby - Little Dalby - Wymodham - Garthorpe - Stonesby - Saltby - Sproxton - coston - Wymodham - Edmonthorpe - Little Dalby - Somerby - Owston - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Tur Langton - Kibworth - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby.

Couldn't make 162Km...legs wouldn't let me - was a hilly ride,,,,and I didn't even make the vale of Belvoir....but a lovely ride nonetheless.


----------



## TVC (20 May 2018)

Today I lead the Black Horse Riders down to High Cross via Stoney Stanton with a stop at the pub in the Cove. There were nine of us, six women and three men, so we must be doing something right in the way we run things.

Major work was done on the tan lines too.


----------



## C R (20 May 2018)

Two rides today.

First one around the usual Kempsey, Croome way, but added a couple of miles diverting via Besford to catch a good view of the radio telescope antenna. 





As I was framing the shot two cyclists went past towards Wadborough. After the photo I continued the other way, turning towards Drakes Broughton across Rebecca Road, then tuning back towards Wadborough caught up with the same two cyclists I had seen earlier. I turned right towards Stoulton to go the longer way to Littleworth, and as I reached the turn for Littleworth, the same two were coming up Station Road from Wadborough way. I was slightly faster, so didn't see them again. 18 miles at 15mph.

Second ride was with daughter two and son. They have been asking about cycling to school, so today we did a practice run. Not too bad, but son still has some way to go, he prefers talking rather than concentrating on the road, and his sister gets irritated because he forgets to keep up. They both still want to cycle, so we will probably do the school run in the bikes one day next week. 5.5 miles at 6mph.

May total now is 120 miles.


----------



## Mr Celine (20 May 2018)

Saturday's ride was a trip to my brother's house. This is normally 42 miles but it was such a nice day and with a tailwind the whole way I varied the route and took the opportunity to try a new route over the Lammermuir. 
First stop at Ledgerwood Kirk-




Then a refreshment stop for an ice cream in Duns.




From where the direction changed to North West, which turned the wind into a crosswind. The valley of the Whiteadder Water becomes ever more remote, past Ellemford Bridge





and Cranshaws Kirk




to a spectacular bank of whins, as strongly scented as they were colourful.




Now the hard work, the 'Col de la Bothwell' as strava has it, 0.93 miles at 9%, though the steepest bits are more than that. The view from the top looking back south towards Dirrington Law was worth it though. The Cheviot was also visible on the horizon, though the camera phone can't penetrate the haze. 




A short descent through the forest on very broken up tarmac followed by another steadier climb to another summit amongst the Crystal Rig windfarm. 




across a short plateau suddenly revealing the view of the sea, Fife, Berwick Law, the Bass Rock and an old fashioned means of power generation, Torness power station.




Downhill from here. 

The map - 





55 miles @ 14.8mph, 3691' ascent.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 May 2018)

After a frustrating few hours with IT I decided on a pedal to clear my head. I've been wanting to get more miles in on the recumbent trike, so un-hung it from the wall, a quick once over and off we went. 
No particular route in mind, so I pretty much auto-piloted through Wentworth golf club towards Windsor Great Park. One of the reasons the trike get used so little is my road confidence with it. I have no problems on my upwrongs, but for no logical reason the recumbent on roads makes me nervous. So more road riding required, starting with the A30 to Sunningdale, then back through the side roads and around WGP into Ascot, pausing for a quick photo





After squeezing through the pedestrian gate to get out, back down the High Street and more or less retraced my steps. Got shouted at as I came through Virginia Water, so stopped and had a chat with my boss who was also out on his bike enjoying the weather.
Home after 24 miles in wonderful sunshine.


----------



## delb0y (21 May 2018)

Cheeky little ten miler this evening - after work and before taking the dog out. I was feeling good - despite hay fever - so I thought I'd be a bit masochistic and try the closest hill to home, which also happens to be one I haven't tried in 8 years on account of last time it was so hard. For those who know the Gloucester / Quedgeley area this is the Harsecombe Hill that runs up past the fishing lakes and comes out by the church at Edge. I had to pause by a gate halfway up to let the heartbeat slow, but I made it without getting off and walking. According to RWGPS the steepest bit was 25% so quite pleased with that. Got up to 35 mph on the resurfaced main road coming down which was nice too - and these days that's plenty fast enough for me.

In other news just had the latest Western accepted too :-)


----------



## gbb (21 May 2018)

Home, out for a quicky. 
Just under 17 miles and pushed myself a bit to get 15.4 average. Nice and quiet cycle route to Whittlesey and back plus the city centre at rush hour...one WVM tried to pull out and nearly head on'd me...one car overtook while I was pushing along, only to brake and turn left right in front of me...not close but disrespectful ....and the same happened at the next junction 
Apart from that...all good, recovering quicker now.
One Greater Spotted Woodpecker sighted....nowt much else of note.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 May 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> Todays ride - 142Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on The Hill - Ingarsby - Cold Newton - Marefield - Somerby - Little Dalby - Wymodham - Garthorpe - Stonesby - Saltby - Sproxton - coston - Wymodham - Edmonthorpe - Little Dalby - Somerby - Owston - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Tur Langton - Kibworth - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby.
> 
> Couldn't make 162Km...legs wouldn't let me - was a hilly ride,,,,and I didn't even make the vale of Belvoir....but a lovely ride nonetheless.


Should’ve come out with us on our forum ride, a little less hilly and much gentler on the legs, and this is coming from a relatively weak climber!! You’d have got your imperial ton in then easily!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 May 2018)

After a weekend in Wales (sans bike) I got out for another morning jolly today. I tried something a bit different this time, linking up regular routes with a lesser used one as I did an anti-clockwise circumnavigation of Shrewsbury then headed out to Melverley, climbed up the hill behind Crew Green and headed back via Westbury, Pontesbury and Condover.

I was heading out as the traffic was busy so it took a while to get onto the A49 heading for my first visit to Condover. With light winds I got along quite well until I got into the village and found the roadworks are still there, however with no workmen around I was able to cycle through the closed bit.

I had a good run to Atcham and went through Attingham Park to enjoy the park and the Georgian architecture, then it was back out onto quiet roads to Upton Magna and the long drag acoss the edge of Haughmond Hill. I'd seen a one or two cyclists out already and on the approach to the next small climb at Ebury Hill spotted another couple ahead of me. I wasn't especially trying to catch them but did slowly reel them in until they turned off just before I caught them up.

At Hadnall I almost went a different way to normal knowing that the surface is very bad on the way to Plex, however some proper resurfacing has been going on in the last few days and it's now a nice smooth lane to ride.

I had two hares lolloping up the road in front of me near to Bomere Heath, then enjoyed the nice long descent that took me to Yeaton. Not long after this I was back onto my more regular route to Great Ness and Melverley. The light wind was at my back and I made good progress along here. Outside the military training area I thought I was going to get stopped by troops with big guns so that a phalanx of their fellows could cross the road. They stopped the tractor coming the other way but allowed me through.

As already mentioned I decided to take to the climb into the hills above Crew Green. Having cruised easily at 17/18 mph for several miles the legs weren't keen on being asked to climb 400 feet or so in around a mile. The summit soon came into view though and the descent of the narrow lane the other side was quite fun (barring van drivers who don't expect anyone to be coming the other way).

After Westbury I took another lesser used lane and headed through Asterley and Farley to Pontesbury. A section of quiet lane through gently rolling countryside that seemed particularly pleasant in the sunshine.

After Pontesbury it was my usual route to Condover and back up the A49 where I misjudged it and pulled out just ahead of a car doing some speed. No danger of them hitting me but I'd normally have waited for a safer gap.

Apart from that last bit, a very pleasant ride. 52.1 miles at 15.3 mph average. So much for the more leisurely pace I'd intended on setting out.






Looking across the parkland at Attingham.





At Hadnall. Tempting....... but not today.





Smooth fresh tarmac. Bliss!





Overlooking Bomere Heath. A bit too misty to make out the hills today.





At Yeaton.





Between Melverley and Crew Green looking towards the Breidden.





Not too far after the previous pic and I've climbed a fair way.





Windmill near Asterley.

Edit to correct mileage. Fifty two miles done.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 May 2018)

I was a bit late heading out for this one. T storms were forecast. I hoped they wouldn't make it this far west. I took the standard run around the north end of the Hills to loop for Coddington Cross. I decided here to take the Trumpet route as I seemed to be riding quite well. So onward by Peg's Farm and Munsley took me to Trumpet and the run south along the western flanks of the Marcles. Still going well I turned eastward heading for Bromsberrow. At Camer's Green rain began so I sheltered under an old petrol station canopy at Rye Cross. It didn't take long to pass so I headed into the Castlemorton lanes for the run north. The roads were sometimes wet and sometimes dry but no rain for me. As I headed homeward I could hear thunder not far off. Fortunately I rolled in before the storm hit. Nice speedy one today for a change. 52 smiles


----------



## Thomson (21 May 2018)

Mr celine. It's weird you were in duns. That's were I worked for ten and a half years! Seems a great day out your cycle.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 May 2018)

Thomson said:


> Mr celine. It's weird you were in duns. That's were I worked for ten and a half years! Seems a great day out your cycle.


Duns is on the edge of my normal range if starting and finishing at home, so I don't cycle there often, but if passing through on the way to my brother's house I usually stop as there are no other shops the rest of the way. And yes, it was a fantastic day to be out on a bike. Unfortunately Sunday was windy, I didn't fancy 45 miles into a headwind so went home by car.


----------



## i hate hills (21 May 2018)

5 miler before going back to work today . Usually manages to lift my mood but i'm afraid i've had a big dark cloud hanging over me all day . No cure for the back to work blues.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2018)

Utility ride today; insurance bods bollixed up the car insurance (causing it to expire ) and I wanted to sort it out face to face rather than on the dog & bone as it wasn't entirely straightforward. Nearest office is in Cambridge, so I rode to Ely station, hopped on a train to Cambridge North along with the bike, and cycled to where I needed to go - start and finish on the road, the middle bit on a very nice cycle path along the river and along Midsummer Common.

The chap I needed to speak to was tied up in a meeting, so with a couple of hours to kill, hopped back onto the bike, rode to the Grafton Centre and popped into Decathlon to look for a crank extractor and a new pair of shorts - well, the 3/4 jobbies. Annoyingly they didn't have what I wanted on both fronts.  The food court was closed for redevelopment, so sat on a bench in the sunshine and noshed down the flapjack and banana I'd brought with me before riding back to the insurance place. Got it all sorted no problem. 

By then I was getting a bit peckish and I had the horrors for a McDonalds, so back into town, this time to the marketplace. Not an empty rack anywhere in sight.  Wiggy therefore joined the multitude of bikes locked to the railings of St Mary's while muggins trotted off for a Big Mac, a brew and a sit down. I had thought about an ice cream as well, but couldn't be bothered to stand in the queue, and, as I hadn't brought any lights with me, there was that need to get home before the light faded.

So back on the bike for the return leg to Cambridge North. Missed the turn off for the cycle path and ended up riding through Chesterton instead. Thanks to the timetable shenanigans, had to hang around for half an hour for a train back to Ely instead of 10 mins. From there is was the usual ride home, but I didn't even bother attempting Fore Hill, as by then my knees were already protesting a fair old bit. No shame in getting off and walking.  The drag up to Orwell Pit was also hard going, but just about had enough left in the tank to get me home. 

Roughly 22 miles in total, which included lugging a backpack containing two locks along with all the other necessary gubbins. Cycling in Cambridge is a real blast though and I'd definitely do it again - far easier than taking the park & ride. Though my knees, quads and calves are certainly letting me know I've put some effort in today...

As an aside, my route took me past Light Blue Cycles, so I stopped to ogle up the very nice bikes in the window display.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 May 2018)

A shorter and more leisurely ride this morning taking in a few roads I haven't ridden for a little while. I headed south over Lyth Hill and on to Acton Burnell and Cardington to start with then through Plaish, and up to Kenley and Broomcroft before working my way round to Harnage, Cound, Eaton Mascott, Berrington, Betton Strange and Weeping Cross and finally turning towards Meole Brace.

It's windier today than it's been recently and coming from the northeast which was helpful on the way south but I had to work against it most of the way back. It was also quite cloudy when I set out but that broke up as the ride went on. I can't recall when I last enjoyed so many sunny rides in succession.

A very pleasant ride without any incidents worth mentioning. I could feel some aches in the legs after the efforts yesterday.

35.5 miles at 13.9 mph average





First drink stop before I tackle the climb up Folly Bank.





At the Folly Bank summit.





Plaish





On the way to Kenley.





Looking towards the Wrekin.





Harnage.


----------



## PatrickPending (22 May 2018)

An outing on the hybrid today - down the grand union canal towpath.
75Km Wigston - Kilby - Saddington Tunnel - Foxton (along the Grand Onion Canal towpath) - Just north of Market Harborough (towpath fenced off) - Foxton - Saddington Tunnel - nipped onto the road for the second part - Fleckey - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - along the road to Wiloughby Waterlys but turned right to go down a road I don't remember having ridden before (turned into a farm track - i'd have turned back if I was on the road bike) - Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Wigston. 

Lovely ride ...I went slowly but it's tired me out.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 May 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> An outing on the hybrid today - down the grand union canal towpath.
> 75Km Wigston - Kilby - Saddington Tunnel - Foxton (along the Grand Onion Canal towpath) - Just north of Market Harborough (towpath fenced off) - Foxton - Saddington Tunnel - nipped onto the road for the second part - Fleckey - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - along the road to Wiloughby Waterlys but turned right to go down a road I don't remember having ridden before (turned into a farm track - i'd have turned back if I was on the road bike) - Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Wigston.
> 
> Lovely ride ...I went slowly but it's tired me out.



Saddington climb aka heart attack hill....... still gives me the heeeby jeeebies !!


----------



## colly (23 May 2018)

Woke early and at 4,45 was as wide awake as I ever get. 
Went out for a hilly little run up and down Gledhow Lane through the woods. No traffic about that early so made a pleasant change. It's dull doing repetative loops but putting in lots of sudden steep climbs into a short ride helps with fitness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/23437360


9.5 miles and about 1500ft of up.


----------



## Fonze (23 May 2018)

Glad last week finished, had man-flu and still not completely gone, surgery on my face, so not the best of weeks ..
But looking better this week, went for 2 hour cruise and was nice to be out in the fresh air ..


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 May 2018)

Fonze said:


> Glad last week finished, had man-flu and still not completely gone, surgery on my face, so not the best of weeks ..
> But looking better this week, went for 2 hour cruise and was nice to be out in the fresh air ..
> 
> View attachment 410622


Nice wheels


----------



## welsh dragon (23 May 2018)

Fabulous day here. 21 deg at least and bright sunshine. 22 mile bimble done. Quite a headwind in places but very welcome as it was roasting in places. I crossed over the border into Gwynedd today. I did think of going into Mach but it is market day and the roads would be packed with people just walking into the road without looking so I avoided it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 May 2018)

Two rides today, neither of them what I'd planned.

I went to get the Dawes out only to find a flat rear tyre which was an annoyance. I thought it would be a quick fix only it wasn't the thorn I'd anticipated but a slit caused by the rim tape having shifted and the tube puncturing on an exposed spoke hole. I tried refitting the tape but it wasn't having it and eventually broke which leads me to the first ride - down to the shops on the knockabout bike to buy some more. Halfords were useless so I had to go a bit further to Dave Mellor's who supplied some Velox tape. This is the first time I've fitted cloth rim tape so I hope it'll be good.

7.3 miles for that first trip

After all the faffing about it was lunchtime so I ate then headed out again on a shorter than planned route to try out the newly fixed Galaxy. Being rearranged at short notice I stuck to a regular route out to Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and Condover. It's out there still (might be different the next couple of days though) but a bit of a wind again.

Having used the Raleigh the last few rides, something didn't feel quite right getting back on the Galaxy. Giving it some thought over the first few miles I came to the conclusion that the saddle height might want a tweak so I lowered it very slightly (just a few mm) and could immediately feel a difference when back on the road as it now felt faster for the same effort.

The rest of the ride was very enjoyable but needed a few drink stops due to being out at a warmer time of day than usual. More cyclists out and about than I've seen the last few days.

34.3 miles for the second ride at 15.9 mph average. Very pleased with that.






Just the one snap today at the point where I stopped to adjust the saddle. Very hazy over the hills again


----------



## Spartak (23 May 2018)

Nice lunchtime ride around the villages of Doynton, Dyrham & Dodington in South Gloucestershire.....






44 kms in just under 2 hours & under beautiful blue sky....


----------



## 13 rider (23 May 2018)

Last week was my biggest mileage week some 330 miles including a 140 mile day on Sunday so my legs are still feeling it . After 2 days of commuting today was a day off . I had planned to be up early and due a few miles that plan failed as I slept in . After a morning of errands I found a bit of enthusiasm for a ride . Out up through Newtown and onto the climb of Polly Botts rd .Here I was passed by a rider and I think his coach the rider managed the climb in the aero position on the TT bars  the climb is quite steep ,I did manage a Strava Pr on the top section as I chased them up . Round the back of Markfield to Thornton ,Botcheston ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby and made the mistake of going by Groby college at home time and traffic chaos . Back home with 17.7 miles in the bag at 15 mph nice steady ride going to be a lower milage week this week


----------



## cosmicbike (23 May 2018)

Hoping to do the Guildford to Shoreham Downs Link with my lad this Summer, and with the start some 20 miles away need to ge a safe route planned. The first 10 miles to Woking was plotted this morning and given a test ride. 99% on cycle paths or off road, so a good start. 22 miles .


----------



## Donger (23 May 2018)

Another gentle local loop in the sunshine for me today. Out towards Standish and part of the way up my nemesis, Haresfield Beacon, which defeated me yet again. If I had an aim at all, it wasn't really to climb the Beacon, which I have long since given up on beating, but more to get a good look at the hideous new addition to the Vale of Gloucester - our new waste incinerator. There doesn't appear to be a "_Your bike in front of a monstrosity_" thread, so I'll just post this one here:




And here it is in its full glory:




Lovely, eh? Apparently it will be running 24/7 and they'll be bringing in rubbish and leachate (basically "bin juice" from local tips) from Bristol and other places.
I went up Haresfield Beacon to see how bad it looked from above:




While still visible from up there, even in the haze, at least it didn't look quite so massive. I know a lady who lives directly opposite the thing on the other side of the main road, though. She'll never be able to sell her house.
From the northbound M5 near J12 you get an idea of the scale of the thing:




Strange how they made them jump through hoops to make the new Gloucester Services environmentally friendly (turfed roofs like on the Telly Tubbies), and the Stroud council has just turned down Dale Vince's plans for a green eco park at J13 about 2 miles away. You couldn't make it up.
All rather sad. Oh well, another 22.6 miles done in nice sunshine. Cheers for now,
_Donger_.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 May 2018)

It was a tad chilly first thing as I headed to the meet at Powick. Jules H was already there and John G turned up almost immediately. We headed over the Teme for Martley and the climb up and over to Ham Bridge for another Teme crossing. At Stanford Bridge we paused to look at the Teme from the old bridge. Then it was off for Eastham and a visit to the new bridge over the Teme there. Finally we arrived in Tenbury Wells and our favourite cafe. For some reason we did not go as far as the bridge over the Teme just yards further on.

Heading away from Tenbury cafe legs were complaining but it wasn't long before the superb refreshments began to pump power to those legs. We climbed to Bockleton to loop by Romer's Common and the descent through Thornbury. In Bromyard John headed off over the Downs for home while Jules and I took to the lumpy Frome valley before climbing over to the Leigh Brook and our standard run back. With the weather being lovely and warm we paused at The Swan in Newland for a pint of ale. Now that slipped down rather nicely. What a super day out in the hills. 3800 feet of up and 62 smiles today.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 May 2018)

I rode home from work, made a cup of tea and then reached for my mountain bike. Flat front tyre. Off with the wheel etc... big old Thorn found. New tube in, patch on the old tube. Inflated the tyre, wheel back on. I got my stuff together and I heard ppppffffffttt! The tyre was flat. Went through the whole process again, I'd missed a tiny thorn.

So, 2 punctures before I was out of the garage. I was in a rotten mood.
Off I went, it was bloody freezing with a nasty, cold northerly wind that was blooming strong. Across the bone dry, rutted fields at the bottom of the village, the bike was playing up. I think my free hub needs stripping down and lubing.

I stopped to see if I could do anything about it but I couldn't. So I took a pic of a small horse in a smoking jacket




I'm not sure his field mates approved of such garments.

I decided to loop around and go home, I was cold and p1ssed off.

A whole 6 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1591328888


----------



## jongooligan (23 May 2018)

Me & Mrs. jg are over on the dark side. Apart from driving through to somewhere else we've never been to Lancashire on purpose but the bit we're in now is absolutely beautiful.
We set off from Slaidburn on our tandem the wrong way to Newton in Bowland but got there anyway and then climbed over Newton Fells. A plummet down Titrington Brow into Waddington brought us to the Higher Buck pub and as the sun was cracking the flags and we needed a reward we stopped for a pint of Thwaites Limited Edition IPA.
Onwards to Grindleton where a brief exchange with a tw*t in a pick up gave us an adrenaline boost to get us up the first part of Smalden Lane but we started flagging until, at last, we could see roof tops down below us. They could only be in Slaidburn and five minutes later we were there having another pint in the Hark to Bounty.
Only 18 miles but 1,900 feet of climbing. It's proper lumpy around here.


----------



## gavgav (23 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Two rides today, neither of them what I'd planned.
> 
> I went to get the Dawes out only to find a flat rear tyre which was an annoyance. I thought it would be a quick fix only it wasn't the thorn I'd anticipated but a slit caused by the rim tape having shifted and the tube puncturing on an exposed spoke hole. I tried refitting the tape but it wasn't having it and eventually broke which leads me to the first ride - down to the shops on the knockabout bike to buy some more. Halfords were useless so I had to go a bit further to Dave Mellor's who supplied some Velox tape. This is the first time I've fitted cloth rim tape so I hope it'll be good.
> 
> ...



Not seen a saddle adjustment from you for a while


----------



## gavgav (23 May 2018)

Donger said:


> Another gentle local loop in the sunshine for me today. Out towards Standish and part of the way up my nemesis, Haresfield Beacon, which defeated me yet again. If I had an aim at all, it wasn't really to climb the Beacon, which I have long since given up on beating, but more to get a good look at the hideous new addition to the Vale of Gloucester - our new waste incinerator. There doesn't appear to be a "_Your bike in front of a monstrosity_" thread, so I'll just post this one here:
> View attachment 410697
> 
> And here it is in its full glory:
> ...



I sense a new photo challenge there @Donger ! @Rickshaw Phil and I have an incinerator monstrosity in Shrewsbury........but at least it’s in Harlescott.......which is also a blot on the landscape in the main!!


----------



## C R (23 May 2018)

Donger said:


> Another gentle local loop in the sunshine for me today. Out towards Standish and part of the way up my nemesis, Haresfield Beacon, which defeated me yet again. If I had an aim at all, it wasn't really to climb the Beacon, which I have long since given up on beating, but more to get a good look at the hideous new addition to the Vale of Gloucester - our new waste incinerator. There doesn't appear to be a "_Your bike in front of a monstrosity_" thread, so I'll just post this one here:
> View attachment 410697
> 
> And here it is in its full glory:
> ...



So that is what it was. I used to work in Stonehouse, getting off at J12 to avoid the queues at J13 noticed the beginning of the works towards the end of 2016. Such a shame, I always thought that Haresfield looked a nice place if we were going to move that way.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> I sense a new photo challenge there @Donger ! @Rickshaw Phil and I have an incinerator monstrosity in Shrewsbury........but at least it’s in Harlescott.......which is also a blot on the landscape in the main!!


Oooh, I also have a couple within cycling distance, one big, one small


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 May 2018)

Scorchio here in the Eden Valley today...still one stubborn patch of snow hanging on on the side of Great Dun Fell though!


----------



## pjd57 (23 May 2018)

Maryhill to Paisley via the Kelvin to the Clyde, over to Paisley rd , then a straight run along the bus lane.
From Penilee to Paisley has been totally resurfaced this week .
Great to cycle a few miles without any bumps , lumps or potholes.
Detour to Partick on the way back .
A really enjoyable 25 miles in the sun.
Best I've felt since an accident 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> Not seen a saddle adjustment from you for a while


True. All those teeny adjustments are finally paying off.


----------



## Old jon (24 May 2018)

Not my ride today, cannot find a better thread though, so here it is.

A friend here in Brazil sent me a picture, the words translate as 'do not stop cycling because you are old, you become old when you stop cycling.'
Guess I am temporarily old. Until the break heals.


----------



## graham56 (24 May 2018)

A trip into Cumbria today. From Haltwhistle to Gilsland and on to Banks via Birdoswald.
On the loop back came across an accident, biker had come off and was in the middle of the road. He was being well attended to, air ambulance, paramedic and another ambulance plus four cop cars. Hope he is ok, I didn’t hang around and stick my nose in.
Cup of coffee in Gilsland then back to Halty. Nice bright day but still a bit nippy first thing.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 May 2018)

My ride today was an out and back along the coast of Northumberland.

Pressure on land around here is not as intense as elsewhere, so the car park at my start point in Ashington is large and free.






This may be the picturesque Northumberland coast, but it's also a former coalfield and some of the related industry still survives.

There are a few contenders for a 'bike in front of a monstrosity' pic, including Lynemouth power station.






Or whatever this is:






Progress on the road towards Cresswell was interrupted by a few stray horses.

They were a fair size, so I let them canter away beside the caravan park.






After the road through Cresswell, and a stop for a coffee at a cafe just outside, it's back to gravel track.

If only all cycle paths were as wide as this one.






Next stop Amble, where I intend to turn around.

It's been very run down in the past, but most of the shops are now occupied and there's a bit of development around the harbour.

I suppose it would be asking too much for there to be a barber so I can get that haircut I've been meaning to have for a few weeks.

Yes there is a barber, and there's no queue.

The hairdresser wasn't too keen on me parking the bike in her shop, nothing personal, it later emerged she'd only been working there a few weeks and didn't want to upset her new boss.






Hair suitably cut, I nipped around to the harbour.

First time I've been asked to dismount for boat lifting.






Here's a pic of the boat lifter and the small boat being lifted.

Next to it is the Tynemouth offshore lifeboat which was having some minor fettling before a major refit in Poole on the south coast.






Time to make my way back.

This pic of the beach illustrates the area's mining past.

Clearly visible in the sand is black coal dust, there because the mined coal used to be washed in seawater.

Environmentalists reckoned it would take 100 years for the dust to disappear after the pits closed.

Happily, the beaches seem to be recovering much quicker than that.






Final pic is of the Woodhorn Mining Museum, which occupies a large site outside Ashington.

My thoughts have turned to a cuppa, but it appears the cafe is the other side of the seven quid entry fee, so I make do with a slurp from my water bottle sitting on a bench on the free side of the fence.

From here it's a short run through a country park back to my car.






About 30 miles, no significant climbing and very little motor traffic, only negative was it was surprisingly chilly.


----------



## PatrickPending (24 May 2018)

Started off fairly cloudy and a bit breezy so I opted for a flatter route than normal taking in a lot of my old commute (Blaby - Walsgrave hospital, Coventry) but diverting to Withybrooke.

106Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Cosby - Broughton Astley - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Withybrooke - Shilton - Ansty- Brinklow - up the fosse road and a few loops around Monks Kirby - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Walcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Petling Parva - Countesthrpe - Blaby

Nice ride - been a good month for cycling  - my old commute was rather nice = though not necessarily at 5.30 am on a winter's morning......


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 May 2018)

So I’ve been in the market for a new bike (no 3) for a week or three now since Mrs D gave me the green light. Last Friday whilst browsing in a bike shop I met and instantly fell in love with a little black number (a 2017 Domane SLR 6 disc if you’re interested). I picked it up yesterday evening and today the pedals arrived and as you can imagine 4pm couldn’t come round quick enough because then it was playtime!! Mrs D lamented at this stage because it was then that she realised she had become a “cycling widow”...

Of course 4pm arrived, work was done, now it was time to get home and boogie!! On went the pedals, bottle cage, pump holder and garmin mount, I did some pre-checks with the pedals and cleats and saddle height / decoupler amongst other bits to make sure all was tickety boo, took a couple of pics and off I went!

There was only one route I was gonna go which is my tried and trusted flat route through the lanes to Market Bosworth country park, the weather nice and sunny although rather windy. I just wanted a steady ride to get a feel for the ride comfort and note any tweaks that may be needed. Didn’t pay attention to the garmin save for three occasions- start, middle and finish- and just took in the scenery.

This is the first time I have ever ridden a carbon bike let alone one with disc brakes (I am slow on the uptake) and oh my good god the difference between this and my cube was phenomenal! The weight difference was immediately evident and reflected as such when around 35 minutes ish into the ride I had stopped at Market Bosworth as planned and had done 11 plus miles!!

Had a ten minute stop to take more pics and have a drink and chill then it was time to go again. I suppose on the way back it’s marginally uphill as opposed to flat like I mentioned earlier but nothing major however on this thing it was hardly noticeable as it just wanted to go and I just effortlessly glided up the gentle slopes like they were bow straight! The ease at which I managed the climb into Bagworth is something I’d never imagined as I’ve always been so so at best when climbing. A long straight into Ellistown and a nice downhill and gentle climb followed to complete the ride.

It was only when I’d looked thru my strava data that I realised I’d hit quite a few PRs! This was most definitely not what was intended from this ride but I’ll take it all the same!!

All in all, 19.8 miles in an hour and five. Buzzing!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1593377976

Check out The New Steed’s Maiden Voyage on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1593377976




The new steed in all its glory ^




Obligatory leaning bike shot ^




Chilling out at Bosworth ^







Home and Happy! ^


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> So I’ve been in the market for a new bike (no 3) for a week or three now since Mrs D gave me the green light. Last Friday whilst browsing in a bike shop I met and instantly fell in love with a little black number (a 2017 Domane SLR 6 disc if you’re interested). I picked it up yesterday evening and today the pedals arrived and as you can imagine 4pm couldn’t come round quick enough because then it was playtime!! Mrs D lamented at this stage because it was then that she realised she had become a “cycling widow”...
> 
> Of course 4pm arrived, work was done, now it was time to get home and boogie!! On went the pedals, bottle cage, pump holder and garmin mount, I did some pre-checks with the pedals and cleats and saddle height / decoupler amongst other bits to make sure all was tickety boo, took a couple of pics and off I went!
> 
> ...




Very nice looking bike.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2018)

35 miles yesterday 15 today. Average with strong tailwind 20 MPH return down to 12 MPH. Last five days in this neck of the woods the wind has been quite strong.


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Very nice looking bike.


Cheers, it rides just as beautiful as it looks


----------



## jongooligan (25 May 2018)

Went out on the tandem again yesterday. Needed to do something flatter than the previous day's ride cos my knees weren't half creaking.
Really quiet and bonny route from Waddington to Dunsop Bridge where we stopped for a brew.
The shortest way back was over Newton Fell but as that hill was the cause of my creaky knees we decided to retrace our route back to Waddington. Not usually keen to do this but the views were completely different and to our surprise we found we'd been climbing gradually on the outward route and we're now speeding back. There were loads of other cyclists out in the sunshine which also brought out the pre war Austin club for their Pennine run.




Was trying to show that the tandem is longer than the car. Nice bodywork but dropping a bit of oil.
22 miles with 900ft of climbing.


----------



## Brandane (25 May 2018)

Three ferries route, all in brilliant sunshine and not much wind. To me, this is what cycling is all about. Riding in this, versus battling through cold, rain, and wind - it's like night and day. If we got more of this weather in the west of Scotland, I might stand a chance of getting enthusiastic about this hobby of ours!

Where I went: (apologies for lack of clarity in pics but I only took my phone which has a rubbish camera).






The 3 ferries are Gourock/Dunoon; Colintraive/Rhubodach; and finally Rothesay/Wemyss Bay.

The Colintraive/Rhubodach ferry (only a couple of hundred yards long - the crossing that is, not the ferry!):






The Kyles of Bute:






Nearer to home, looking up Loch Striven towards the area I had been cycling a few hours earlier, with it's beast of a 20% in places climb:






Same location, but looking across to the southern end of Bute, Cumbrae, and Arran in the back ground (hardly visible due to picture quality, but it was clear to the eye!):






A lovely bike ride today. Please let us have more of this weather .


----------



## Brandane (25 May 2018)

Fonze said:


> Glad last week finished, had man-flu and still not completely gone, surgery on my face, so not the best of weeks ..
> But looking better this week, went for 2 hour cruise and was nice to be out in the fresh air ..
> 
> View attachment 410622


Like the orange bike! Here is mine, in sunburst orange (pic was NOT taken this week ). The colour definitely clinched the deal....


----------



## Vantage (25 May 2018)

I phoned Spa yesterday morning enquiring about my wheels. They said it'd be Tuesday before I'd have them 
Then I got an email in the afternoon to say they'd been dispatched 
APC dropped them off this morning 

A couple hours later (I work slow but I work to perfection ) and the Spa Touring was finished. It's only taken a week!
Of course as luck would have it it was pi55ing down outside. I decided I couldn't wait any longer and proceeded to drag her out for a test ride.
Barely 15 feet from the house and the rear tyre was mushy as mushy peas. I suspect I pinched the tube when wrestling the tyre on earlier.
Stuck a bit more air in as it was a slow leak (I hoped) and rode through the estate.
First thing I noticed was how less difficult it was to swing my leg over the saddle. Yay.
The Spa despite being only 3cm shorter in wheelbase than the Vantage felt a million times smaller. Even the bars felt alot closer to the ground despite a much longer headtube. Odd.
Climbing Chorley Old Road would be the tester. It's at low speed climbing that the Vantage was difficult to keep in a straight line.
I was still a wee bit twitchy up the hill but the Spa was a great deal more stable. Not 'handles like a bus' stable but it feels sure footed. Planted if you will. It felt lively though. I didn't need to wrestle it through corners and on the downhill of Old Kiln Lane it glided effortlessly around the bends. There didn't appear to be a huge amount of weight on my hands and for once in the 6 years since I got back to cycling, I was able to let go of the bars without sh177ing myself.
Whether it's the steel frame or the City Jets or a combination of the two, she rides soooooooooo smooooooooth! It's like riding on a cushion of jello.
Usual story of pootling along Boot Lane back to Chorley Old Road and a short climb before turning onto a newly resurfaced Monsterrat Road through the estate to home.

Aaaaand here she is........














And the back tyres flat again......


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2018)

That's one very smart-looking bike @Vantage


----------



## Pale Rider (26 May 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I phoned Spa yesterday morning enquiring about my wheels. They said it'd be Tuesday before I'd have them
> Then I got an email in the afternoon to say they'd been dispatched
> APC dropped them off this morning
> 
> ...



Now that's what I call proper mudflaps, particularly at the front.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 May 2018)

A solo ride for me this morning.

Mrs Dave and my sister are doing the Women V cancer night ride from Windsor into London and back tonight, so she's saving her legs.

It was murky when I went out with a few drizzly drops falling, but I still was ok I need shorts and short sleeves. After not very long I received a phone call from one of my brothers, he hadn't meant to call me.... new phone and he's out of control! Nice to speak to him though. A jay flew by.

Off again and a pair of Bullfinch flew along in front of me . The male disappeared into the hedge, the female sat on a branch and watched me go by.
There were lots of birds around today. I also saw whitethroat yellowhammer red legged partridge, kestrel buzzard wren pheasant and a nice chaffinch singing its heart out. I also saw a dead fox cub on the road in Longstowe.

Along by Bourn there was a fella coming the other way on a racing trike, that loooked good.

In Comberton I stopped to take a reflection pic for the photo comp, it can't win as I'm judge and jury this time





26 miles in breezy, muggy weather.
Tomorrow I'll be submitting a HER ride today. 62 miles in the dark....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1596625002


----------



## Spiderweb (26 May 2018)

Just a sort 20.4 miles today with an average of 15.8 mph. Lovely day and back in time to watch The Giro.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5255042, member: 9609"]New camera's arrived, its slightly different to my old one - I guess i'm just going to have to redo all my rides, my little legs will come off

don't know how far or how long but it was nice and quiet, still that cold east air and a bit hazy/murky. Good to be out riding as usual though.
View attachment 410888
View attachment 410889
View attachment 410890
View attachment 410891
View attachment 410892
[/QUOTE]
Some lovely pics, what camera did you buy?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 May 2018)

Steve E, Mrs 26 and me started from the Green. John G, Rob A and Pete M were waiting for us in Upton. The Trioscape cafe was the call so we headed out through the Castlemorton lanes and on for Redmarley. For a change we climbed Drury Lane which had a tree fallen between banks. Fortunately for us we could duck and ride through. Over Brand Green took us to the downhill run for the cafe but the rain came on. We paused under a tree for the worst to go past.

The cafe served us well and we took our time. Soon we were climbing onto Woolridge but the views were obscured by the mists today. The Hams took us into a northerly headwind breeze but at least things were brightening up. I hit a big stone passing through the school dodge. I thought I had gotten away with it but my front tyre went down after Queenhill. Ah well, a quick tube change and we were heading for home soon after. Mrs 26 decided that we should go the longer but quieter route back while the others took the quicker way. Lovely ride despite the gloom and rain. The sun did make an appearance so we ended on a high. 54 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2018)

Possibly my last chance for a decent ride this month - tomorrow is definitely out and Mondays plans are yet to be confirmed, so I decided to squeeze in a final metric half for May.

Although the Pro Carbon is back on the road, I chose the Giant due to it's mudguards as it had rained overnight and showers were forecast for while I'd be out and decided to head for Otley.

It was a bit chilly first thing, so I added knee and arm warmers, and before I knew it I was off up Coal Road, then the usual left right left to Shadwell and on and up to Slaid Hill lights. It was surprisingly breezy too - the forecast was for 10-12mph winds but it felt like more - swirly-er too, if you know what I mean.
Through the lights and onto Wigton Lane to Alwoodley Gates, across the A61 and the climb up Alwoodley Lane to King Lane, which leads to more lumpiness past the golf course and Golden Acre Park, before dropping down onto the A660 at Bramhope.
Paused to let an ambulance through (we were going to get to a pinch point at the same time) and then on with the steady climb through the village to the lights at the Dyneley Arms. Quite a few close passes on here again today, pick of the lot was an oaf in an Audi Q7 who also gave me a blast on the horn, presumably for not riding in the gutter while head butting the overhanging foliage...he looked quite concerned in his mirror as we both approached the red traffic lights, but it's probably for the best all round that the lights changed and he was off never to be seen again 

The long descent into Otley was fun as always, no records set today in the breeziness, and across the roundabout and into the town and on across the river to my regular stop at Wharfemeadows park for a stretch and a Snickers.





After a breather it was arm warmers off and back on the bike and up the hill for the climb to Farnley, which is never easy, but perhaps isn't _quite_ as hard as it used to be.
Anyway after the long up, the reward is a long swooping down back into the valley, today on an almost traffic free road. Despite the breeze feeling like it was right in my face, I still managed to top 40mph on the descent so I'm happy enough with that.
Over the River Washburn and then the long run against the valley floor to the Harrogate Road, over the bridge into Pool-in-Wharfedale and back along the opposite side of the river into Otley.
Not sure what was going on in Otley, but I got cheered along the road passing the garden centre by a group of guys in Otley Town FC shirts 
A wiggle through the back streets and onto Gay Lane, to start the climb back out of town - just drop the gears and keep spinning.
More closes passes, unfortunately, but eventually the top was reached and the descent through Bramhope was quick as always.
From there I simply retraced the outbound route to just before Slaid Hill lights, but added on an extended loop via Tarn Lane, before dropping down on the very fringes of Shadwell and climbing up onto the A58, then Red Hall Lane and onto Coal Road, where the "Your Speed Is..." sign might have frowned at me 
Local road down to home, setting a wind assisted fastest time this year on a silly segment I've created for the last mile or so.

*35.09 miles* (56.47km) in *2h 38m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,847ft* climbed

Another point in the bank for the Half Century Challenge, and an enjoyable ride despite a handful of motorised idiots.
A special place in hell is hopefully reserved for the three drivers who gave me a close pass despite having bike carriers on their cars - they should know better and for that there is no excuse 
As is usually the case with a ride out to Otley, there were loads of cyclists out.

Needless to say, as I took the bike with mudguards the roads were dry throughout and the forecast showers never materialised  

And to end, the map complete with ups and downs:


----------



## cosmicbike (26 May 2018)

Needed to get my imperial century challenge ride in this weekend, and based on the forecast it is going to be rather wet tomorrow, so headed out today. Early start and out the door just before 0600hrs as my route included 2 busy spots and I wanted to miss the hordes of cyclists
Whilst I had the whole route plotted in the Garmin, I figured the first 10 miles or so were on familiar roads so didn't need it. Which added 5 miles onto the start as I went in the wrong direction within 2 miles from home
Back on track, and out through to Ripley where I took a left turn into new territory, more square grabbing. In order to avoid and extended stint on the A24 around Dorking I had a nice little cut through planned, which was fine until I go there and found it best suited to MTB's, so the A24 it was. Actually turned out really quiet, and I was soon at Box Hill once again. Visibility was much improved, though still ropey. Not much of a view from the viewpoint...





Down the other side and a new direction into Betchworth. Somewhere around here I chap pulled alongside and commented on my nice bike, he was riding the same thing. I caught him again later and we spent a few miles together, was nice to have the company and made the hills easier.
Back on my own I was soon at Gomshall, with another diversion planned, and another which turned out to be MTB territory, so back on the A25. Long slog uphill to Newlands Corner and by now I had 60 miles under the wheels so time for food. Excellent coffee, the chips and burger were good too, didn't last long mind





At this point I was setting myself up for a longer ride, I reckoned the double metric was up for grabs. The cruel headwind most of the way back soon put paid to that idea A brief stop at McLarens in Ascot as they had an interesting car on show this month





Home on 106.28 miles, 1 minute over 7 hours. Maybe if I go slower I'll go further. That will need to be next months plan.
Lots of squares grabbed, and my imperial Eddington has increased by 1, up to 43 now.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 May 2018)

Driving back from swimming lessons in the rain, we spotted two pink bikes with a notice "Please take away". 24" wheels was the next size for my daughter so I picked the one with the cleanest chain for her.

After greasing and lowering the seat post, adjusting the brakes and tightening the headset we set off for a delightful family ride from home which turned into twelve miles on trails, cycle paths and quiet roads.

It's only a basic Apollo, but it's got six gears and she had a great first ride.

Perfect afternoon after a grey and wet morning.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 May 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Driving back from swimming lessons in the rain, we spotted two pink bikes with a notice "Please take away". 24" wheels was the next size for my daughter so I picked the one with the cleanest chain for her.
> 
> After greasing and lowering the seat post, adjusting the brakes and tightening the headset we set off for a delightful family ride from home which turned into twelve miles on trails, cycle paths and quiet roads.
> 
> ...



Another hill climber from Jim’s stable to show us up on the next Audax. Thanks Jim. Thanks a lot. I’m selling my bikes btw.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 May 2018)

Inspired by The Giro I went out for my second ride of the day. Out to Tadcaster, Bolton Percy, Acaster Malbis, Copmanthorpe, Askham Richard for a photo by the duck pond, on to Tockwith, Thorp Arch and back home.
33.9 miles with an avarage speed of 16.8 mph.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Driving back from swimming lessons in the rain, we spotted two pink bikes with a notice "Please take away". 24" wheels was the next size for my daughter so I picked the one with the cleanest chain for her.
> 
> After greasing and lowering the seat post, adjusting the brakes and tightening the headset we set off for a delightful family ride from home which turned into twelve miles on trails, cycle paths and quiet roads.
> 
> ...



It's a shame I can only give this one "like"


----------



## Mike_P (26 May 2018)

Set off on the road bike just as the sun appeared this afternoon, out onto the A59 and B6161 but then turned west down Hollins Lane to Hampsthwaite, up to Clapham Green and down to Birstwith.




Then followed in reverse part of last Sundays ride, through Darley to Thornthwaite where I headed south up Day Lane, or High Wood Round Wood Climb on Strava - 0.72 mile 7% average, 14.5% max.




East along Menwith Hill Road and Back Lane was oddly accompanied by a headwind and back to Clapham Green.




Then down to Hampsthwaite and up Rowden Lane avoiding the pot holes - 0.89 mile 5% average, 15.3% max




Across the A59 and got adversely slowed by cross winds from the left on Burley Bank Road - really strange wind direction this afternoon. 19.36 miles, 1445ft climbing. Strava informed me the two main climbs were PRs - not too surprised with the first as the only other time I have gone up it was on the hybrid but Rowden Lane was a surprise as knowing it was pot holed I was being cautious.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (26 May 2018)

Had one of those 'don't want to go home yet' days. So the standard loop to Dunford Bridge, Winscar, Windmills garden centre & Thurlstone, expanded to Scout Dyke, Hoylandswaine and Oxspring.
A very nice 22.5 miles on the MTB.
Leg exercises have really paid off. Hills getting much easier.
Gorgeous day!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2018)

After a couple of days when I couldn't muster the enthusiasm for a ride, and then today where things just got in the way, I finally got out for a quick spin this afternoon.

I grabbed the knockabout bike and went for the clockwise version of my Acton Burnell route with a little bit extra tacked on at the end. It was quite sunny by the time I got out but also pretty breezy with the wind from the east.

I took it fairly easily from the start just to enjoy being out. Overtook another rider on the climb to Cantlop then got overtaken myself just after Pitchford. The wind did help on the way to Longnor, which is always nice as most of the year I have a headwind on this stretch, then I turned north again and it became quite a blustery crosswind.

At Ryton I turned onto the Condover road ahead of another cyclist but he didn't catch me up so I can't have been getting along too badly, then a polite motorist allowed me to cross the bridge first on the entry to Condover.

I got on better than expected back to the A49 and as already mentioned, added a loop round the village just for the heck of it.

17.4 miles at 15.2 mph average which is pretty quick on this bike and took me by surprise as I hadn't been pushing.

No photos this time.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 May 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Another hill climber from Jim’s stable to show us up on the next Audax. Thanks Jim. Thanks a lot. I’m selling my bikes btw.



Forcing her to do a hilly 200km on an Apollo would be cruelty!!


----------



## Arjimlad (26 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> It's a shame I can only give this one "like"



Thanks! 
The donor of the bike has surfaced on our local Facebook group and has appreciated seeing the bike put to good use, so it's just been a great feelgood thing today


----------



## Vantage (26 May 2018)

I managed to get Pam out for a ride with me today.
Straightened the mech hanger, put her wheels back on, replaced the stupid big dopey inner tubes that came with my tyres for smaller 1.2" decathlon jobbies and set off into the sunset.
Down Chorley Old Road then turned right through a short footpath and onto Boot Lane.
We pootled along there and turned left onto Old Kiln Lane then left again onto the footpath on Victoria Road. It's a racetrack at times and Pam's not been on her bike for a while.
We walked the bikes back up Chorley Old Road and road the final stretch along Montserrat Road helped by a nice tailwind.
Short but sweet


----------



## BianchiVirgin (26 May 2018)

68km this morning and 960m climbing up to the local TV mast on Black Mountain, which is on the border between NI and RoI. Good climb with a max gradient of about 13% in places. Assisted by a stiff tail breeze that I then had against me on the way home


----------



## Mr Celine (26 May 2018)

'Scotland prepares for scorching weekend' proclaimed the BBC yesterday, but rather than go out for my normal Friday evening ride I checked some more reliable weather sites which all predicted rain at 5 pm. It didn't actually start until half past, but then pissed down for four hours. 
Today was mainly sunny but with an easterly gale and I don't consider 17C at 2 pm to be scorching.
I headed out east into the wind through Melrose and Newtown to cross the Tweed at Dryburgh suspension bridge. This bridge is only open to cyclists and pedestrians, but on arrival I found it barriered off due to the deck being replaced. A small notice cable tied to the barrier said 'cyclists find alternative route'. WTF? Do they signpost roads closed to motor vehicles the same way?
Rather than turn round and go back up the hill I opted for the riverside path, which appeared to be a pave track. My bike says Roubaix on the top tube so ought to be able to cope, but the path got narrower and then started going up and down wooden stairs, over tree roots and bare rocks, which were a nightmare as I had to walk over them in cleats. Eventually I made it back to terra firma and headed for Kelso. Here the easterly wind was making me cold and having no extra layers to put on turned south then west for a tailwind towards home. I ate an energy bar at Crailing Kirk...





... then crossed the Teviot at this bridge with its 8 Tesla charge limit. 








It looked like a haar might be coming in off the sea, but as I got further west it did warm up a bit, though nothing close to what I'd call scorching. 
The map...


----------



## Vantage (27 May 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> A small notice cable tied to the barrier said 'cyclists find alternative route'. WTF? Do they signpost roads closed to motor vehicles the same way?



I suffered a similar experience on NCR55 a couple years ago. I had a mile or 2 of backtracking before I could turn off for a diversion. No prior warnings whatsoever. Idiots.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 May 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> 'Scotland prepares for scorching weekend' proclaimed the BBC yesterday, but rather than go out for my normal Friday evening ride I checked some more reliable weather sites which all predicted rain at 5 pm. It didn't actually start until half past, but then pissed down for four hours.
> Today was mainly sunny but with an easterly gale and I don't consider 17C at 2 pm to be scorching.
> I headed out east into the wind through Melrose and Newtown to cross the Tweed at Dryburgh suspension bridge. This bridge is only open to cyclists and pedestrians, but on arrival I found it barriered off due to the deck being replaced. A small notice cable tied to the barrier said 'cyclists find alternative route'. WTF? Do they signpost roads closed to motor vehicles the same way?
> Rather than turn round and go back up the hill I opted for the riverside path, which appeared to be a pave track. My bike says Roubaix on the top tube so ought to be able to cope, but the path got narrower and then started going up and down wooden stairs, over tree roots and bare rocks, which were a nightmare as I had to walk over them in cleats. Eventually I made it back to terra firma and headed for Kelso. Here the easterly wind was making me cold and having no extra layers to put on turned south then west for a tailwind towards home. I ate an energy bar at Crailing Kirk...
> ...


I shall never look at weight limit signs the same way again.


----------



## bruce1530 (27 May 2018)

A little further than I had intended today....


----------



## Dave 123 (27 May 2018)

Her ride today/yesterday
A drive to Windsor with Mrs Dave, my sister Jane and BiL Mike. The last time I was in this town I was wearing a nappy. Things have moved on a bit since then!

We had a stroll around the town, very pleasant too, then we made our way to the racecourse. A steady stream of bike laden cars was turning in. Already you could sense an atmosphere without the poison macho bullsh1t, it was a really nice atmosphere. Party time




Jane was using Mikes bike, but sadly there was a problem with the front brake.... not to worry, Halfords efficiently and cheerily fitted a new cable FREE OF CHARGE! I know they get slagged off on here sometimes, but a big thumbs up from me!
You could pay £ for a glittery face painting, or a donation to play with stuff, we chose the latter. My make up artist skills shone through




Then there was the photo opportunity with a comedy prop




Then came the riders free bucket of pasta, then it was time to kit up




At the start line a lady on the mic hyped the crowd, Saturday night by Whigfield




Mike and I left them to it at this point, we decamped to the Harvester round the corner for the nearest food opportunity. It was ok. We then wandered in to town and had a drink at the two brewers, very nice. Ladies riding by




We found ourselves wandering...... out past Home Park, lightning bolts illuminating a leaden sky. A few spots of rain... "maybe we should turn round Mike..." F*ck me! Instantly we were hit with a wall of rain!!! We were soaked to our pants in a trice. Lightning flashes, one after the other. Being well trained Boy Scouts we sheltered under the nearest leafy tree- chance of being killed by lightning 1,000,000 to 1, chances of being washed down the drain never to be seen again, a certainty.

Meanwhile at a garden centre near Feltham




Mike and I beat a hasty retreat to a taxi near the station, 10 quid back to the racecourse, robbing bast4rd! We had the easy option.
Jo and Jane were out in it. The outbound leg to London was stop start. Potholes. Speed bumps. Level crossings. 4 abreast slow cyclists. Knobhead taxi drivers.
Through the suburbs slowly, Jo using Jane as a guide dog. Mrs Dave doesn't have great distance vision, in a monsoon it doesn't improve. No windscreen wipers on her glasses.
Over Putney Bridge, more water on it than under it. Eventually they washed up at Buckingham Palace, a solitary lit window. At the feed station near Green Park
Ham sandwiches and a brew were taken on board.
Headwind gone, rain easing it was the easy part of the ride. Normally the second half would be harder, but minus the interesting weather it became a pleasure. She rang me, her voice sounded bright. Jane rang Mike, she too sounded perky. We'd been sat in the car, soaked, laughing, shaking our heads...."bloody hell, what kind of state will they be in? There's going to be some bloody swearing when the return".

We both nodded off. Mike started to snore so I got out of the car and wandered across the field to water the hedge. On my return 3 lit bikes silently and swiftly went over the bridge toward the finish, cheers, whoops and whistles came from the darkness. 2.17am

I roused Mike. We wandered down to the finish. We were still damp, but slowly warmed by the glow of these amazing women who'd been in one hell of a ride. Every one was clapped and cheered through, some looking cool, some looking bedraggled, some with smiles as big as the castle.

My phone rang. 'We're just coming into Windsor, we'll be in in a minute'.

I waited, poised, phone on video mode. Only I didn't bloody recognise them did I...! By the time I'd twigged it was too late. I walked over to the finish line.

They were euphoric. Not a hint of bad language.




Whilst I loaded the bikes onto the car the girls got changed into dry kit, I had the engine running, heater on full blast.

Jane had brought some recovery drink





I thought they'd be out like a light, but no, tales of epic, watery struggles, fights with busses and flying by the seat of your bib shorts were told.

64.9 miles at an average of 11.4mph, the longest ride for both. They raised about £1,000 between them. It was a great event, the weather came a close second to all these lovely ladies.

Go on, give her a bit of Strava kudos, you know you want to....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1598386412


----------



## Spiderweb (27 May 2018)

A gentle pootle this morning with my friends Martin & Gaynor with a coffee stop (no cake as I’m on a diet!) at Naburn Marina. 26.8 miles with an average of 14.3mph.


----------



## C R (27 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I shall never look at weight limit signs the same way again.


Well, it is a metal bridge, and 8T is a mighty strong magnetic field ...


----------



## gbb (27 May 2018)

A very heavy days work in my DILs garden yesterday and I bloomin ached like crazy last night, a bit less so this morning so just an hour puttering along quiet roads and tracks. So times it' good to back off and just pootle. 
Some Goldfinch, a couple Yellowhammers, Buzzard, and a close pass with a small deer I surprised as it came out of some roadside bushes...a bit big for a muntjack...who knows ?...


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2018)

gbb said:


> A very heavy days work in my DILs garden yesterday and I bloomin ached like crazy last night, a bit less so this morning so just an hour puttering along quiet roads and tracks. So times it' good to back off and just pootle.
> Some Goldfinch, a couple Yellowhammers, Buzzard, and a close pass with a small deer I surprised as it came out of some roadside bushes...a bit big for a muntjack...who knows ?...



Could be a Chinese Water Deer - foxy red in colour, big ears, males have tusks (!)


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2018)

Medium clubrun today, a bit slow for me now so i need to stop up to the next group.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1599607545


----------



## Mike_P (27 May 2018)

A game of cat and mouse with a few A roads this afternoon, up through Ripley using the A61 either side of the village than along Nidd Land and the bridleway to South Stainley, back on the A61 north to Wormald Green then turned off west to Markington, slightly hiller than I thought




Then north and east - just before crossing the A61 a number of cyclists partaking in a cycle event headed in the opposite direction and continued to do so for the remainder of the east bound ride. On through Bishop Monkton via Roeclffe




to Boroughbridge where just before I reached the end of the eastbound route the cycle event broom wagon turned the corner. South west, A6055 to Minskip then turned off to Staveley.




South east crossing over the A6055 to Arkendale, then west to Ferrensby and again crossing over the A6055 to the fringes of Farnham then south to Knareborough rejoining the A6055. A59 uphill to Starbeck, was hoping for the wind to assist but it was noticeably absence despite hindering much of the eastbound progress, so I resorted to the adjacent cycle track. Turned off on the delightfully named Bogs Lane to access enroute the Starbeck spur of the Nidderdale Greenway. Up Bilton Lane and A59 homewards.

33.16 miles and almost a flat ride around these parts - only 1385ft climbing. 13.1mph average


----------



## Dave 123 (27 May 2018)

After going to bed at 7am and then having a nice pub lunch I was sat watching the Giro, but it was a bit of a parade so I went out for a ride on my Cube.
I made the mistake of going down Madingley hill. It was a bit busy. Quieter in Coton.
In Trumpington the tourists were out in the pubs and tea room , I carried on through to Shelford. A diamond formation of blue and yellow fighter jets flew overhead. As I rode on to Newton there were various planes flying by, some in groups, some singly.

Back through Haslingfield and the Eversdens. A steamy afternoon for a pleasant 25 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1600024773

I spotted this rusty tandem in Grantchester


----------



## jongooligan (27 May 2018)

Another pleasant (Wear) valley Sunday. My thoughts all seem to stray to places far away. I need a change of scenery. And as I was up before the weekend squire began to mow his lawn I pointed myself to Teesdale and was in Staindrop too early for the cafe to be open. On then to Middleton, after a brief crossing of the Tees to the Yorkshire side, for breakfast at the 'Cundy'. Except it's not the Conduit anymore and is now called the Teespot. It's still a good caff though and the scrambled eggs were direct from the new owners own chooks.
A frustrating visitation as I was leaving the village. Couldn't find the source of the deflation or anything obvious through the tyre. A couple of riders passed as I was putting in the new tube, both asking if I was OK and telling me that they too had just had to fix flats.
Into upper Teesdale then with the meadows looking alpine and the roads still fairly empty although I was now getting buzzed by the occasional low flying motorbike. The gradual climb up to Langdon Beck was going all too easily as there was now a fairly stiff NE wind pushing me along - that free ride would have to be paid for later.
At the signpost for St. John's Chapel I took the road out of the valley towards Weardale and began the climb of Chapel Fell into the wind. This side is usually the easy side but not today as a cheerful farmer told me, pulling alongside me on his quad with a huge grin on his face. Well I still got to the top without having to get out of the saddle and the views, although a bit hazy, were reward enough for the effort.
The road across Chapel Fell





The screaming descent down into Weardale didn't happen as there was some kind of Motorbike trials thing going on with the road being constricted by bad parking and some dodgy multi point turns but it was grand not to pedal for a while, take it easy and enjoy the scenery.
Took the road on the South side of the valley through Brotherlee. It's in much better nick than the A road on the other side and is so so much quieter.
Was almost taken out by another cyclist at the Grey Bull, one of a group of four, who I'd see again later on. The climb up Crawleyside Bank had me out of the saddle several times as it's probably the steepest bit of the ride plus I had 60 miles in my legs by this point but all things pass and I eventually reached Park Head caff where I had my dinner.
Just as I was leaving, the four cyclists I'd seen at the bottom arrived. 'Hey, haven't we seen you before?' one said. Turned out that while I'd been eating my dinner they had been walking up the climb. TBF they were doing the C2C and had huge panniers on their bikes.
Pretty much all down hill from here but still with that stiff wind in my face so in places where I'd normally be doing 30mph I was actually doing half that.





86 miles with 6,000ft of climbing at 14mph.
Fell into such a deep sleep when I got home that I didn't recognise where I was when Mrs. jg woke me.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (27 May 2018)

Around 40km spin this morning and 485m climbing. Average of 27km/hr which wasn't too shabby. The same east as yesterday so a stiff head wind home but it was pleasantly warm and I didn't give a toss. Really enjoying the Bianchi to the point where I went road yesterday as well and normally Saturday morning is with the MTB group!


----------



## C R (27 May 2018)

I have been planning a longer route taking in the villages between the A44 and the Stratford Road, but ended up with very little time this morning, so frustratingly I had to limit myself to the usual Kempsey-Croome-Wadborough route. 14.8 miles at 14.8 mph. May total is now 161 miles, which feels good as an achievement, but legs are starting to feel it.


----------



## Glow worm (27 May 2018)

Yesterday's ride this - a 16 miler in the flatlands hereabouts.







Burwell Lode from the bridge.

On to Tubney Fen.






The tracks and byways are lovely here especially at this time of year. Great to hear a cuckoo nearby though sad that in only a week or so the first cuckoos will be heading south on their Autumn migration. Autumn already!






This one from today's ride in similar territory. It's flat, it's not everyone's cup of tea, but the crowds stay away and you can ride for miles without seeing a soul. The cloud was a developing storm over Norfolk. It stayed dry, sunny and warm here just over the border in Cambs.


----------



## delb0y (28 May 2018)

47 miles today. Really pleased with that considering the lack of miles so far this year. Legs were a bit tired towards the end but proved to myself that the bike is suitable for such distances, so now I can start to explore again. Did have an embarrassing clipless moment - but luckily was in the middle of nowhere so it was only cows and sheeps that saw. Even cycled up Wainlodes hill with a couple of cogs spare, which never happened on the other bike.


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2018)

We were invited to my stepson's house for a tartiflette last night. While we were there, he asked if I was up for a ride in the morning, meeting outside my house at 8am. I got up at 7 and was ready for 8am, waiting for him at the top of my drive. By 8.10 , I was wondering where he was so I called him. He was still in bed!
Anyway, we agreed that I should start on my own and we will meet up in Penmaenmawr. He arrived about 15 minutes after me and we rode back together. 23 miles all together, with very little traffic but quite a few riders enjoying the morning sunshine.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 May 2018)

Just a Short 20.4 mile ride today out to Cawood and back via Biggin, Church Fenton and Ulleskelf. Beautiful day and a lovely steady ride.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 May 2018)

Nice amount of bimbleneuring and coffeeneuring today through the Wellow and Avon Valleys. Lots of flatness for a change. Rescued some chaps who had a derailleur trip into their rear wheel. Wow, what a mess: Spokes, jockey wheels, derailleur and hanger all over the place. I felt quite queasy.

Well worth checking out TT Cycles in Bradford on Avon. Now there’s a bike shop. Leave your wallet at home. Anyway enjoy my pictures.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2018)

After thinking I'd struggle to get a ride in today, an opportunity slapped me in the face and I was off on my way.
On the Giant again, for no better reason than it was by the door and ready to go - plus it knows the way to Shadwell, then it was on to Slaid Hill lights and for a bit of variety I stayed on Wike Ridge Lane for a bit of mainly downward undulation until just before East Keswick, where I peeled off right into Bardsey and up onto the A58 for the run down to Collingham.
The forecast northerly wind was making itself felt on exposed sections, but it was never much more than a minor nuisance and I'd specifically headed out into it hoping to get a push in the back on the way home.
A dog leg in Collingham and over the Wharfe into Linton for more ups and downs to Wetherby, past the Film Theatre and north again through the town and up the hill into Kirk Deighton, where I stopped at the church for a photo in the murk:




Back on the bike and through the village, thinking that there is probably a better photo of the church to be had from the main road side, and out to North Deighton, then just before Little Ribston right onto Ox Close Lane for the run across the A168 and A1(M) bridges and on to Cowthorpe.
Though there and out into the countryside again, eventually taking the right onto Roman Road and heading south past the airfield.
Straight on at Rudgate crossroads, past the closed butty van that is optimistically now up for sale, finally getting a little bit of wind assistance on the run down Rudgate to the Walton turning, where I headed into the village on what must be one of the worst road surfaces in the area. By heck it's lumpy 
Into the village and made to stop at the T-junction by a 4x4 driver who had right of way but backed right off until I'd stopped at the line, then gave it the beans accelerating away 
Across the York Road and down towards Thorp Arch, where I got a free run at the bridge and then up into Boston Spa, where the usual wiggle on Main Street had me heading to Clifford.
Through there and the long drop down into Bramham, followed by the equally long climb back out of the other side and over the A1(M) and the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane.
Into the village just as the sun finally started to burn through the cloud and out on Carr Lane, up to the A58 where a few hundred yards saw me onto Coal Road and then local roads down to home.

*35.3 miles* (56.8km) in *2h 33m* at an average of *13.8mph* with *1,656ft* climbed

Enjoyed that. An unexpected extra point in the bag for the Half Century Challenge and it also gives me my best monthly mileage in two years.
Surprisingly quiet on the roads - a fair few cyclists out there though, which is always a good thing. Needless to say, the sun was blazing down ten minutes after I got home...

And to end, the map:


----------



## Dave 123 (28 May 2018)

Two rides today, but there was only meant to be one.

It was a foggy start, Jo wearing her gilet. After a couple of minutes she decided it was coming off. She went to shove it in her jersey pocket and she thought her lip balm fell out. I turned around and we went back to look, twice. No lip balm anywhere. On we went. After a couple of hundred yards Jo said 'Dave, we've got no water bottles!' So we spun round yet again and went home

https://www.strava.com/activities/1601512924

Off we set again. Soon we were past our previous destination, but being a bank holiday the road was busy with traffic attending Bourn bank holiday market.
We turned for Knapwell and then on to Connington. I had to stop to irrigate the hedge. The dog roses were lovely 





Past the Highland cattle and through the new A14 workings and into the pretty village of Hilton. On toward Graveley, we spooked a pair of buzzards from a tree. Out decent down Paxton hill into the outskirts of St Neots had us reaching 38mph. We stopped in the market square at the cafe. I'd been hungry since the start of the ride 




What a treat, black pudding panini




And a plate of chips, told you I was hungry. We shared.

When we pulled up in the square an Italian bloke asked if he could take a pic of the bike, minutes later it had an admiring, small crowd 





Belly full, we set off toward Abbotsley and then around to Gamlingay through quiet lanes. Another pair of buzzards flew from a tree.
From Gamlingay we headed to the edge of Little Gransden and on toward Longstowe. The verges along here were lovely 




Another highlight of the ride was the fields of broad beans, the scent is amazing at the moment. 

Back through the bottom end of Bourn, Toft and up the hill to home. We were tempted to stop for a beer at the Blue Lion, but we resisted, just!

40 miles that ended up sunny, to add to the previous 3 miles on the first attempt.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1601513122


----------



## Mike_P (28 May 2018)

Another make it as we go along ride. Initial intention had been to go south west towards Otley but as I headed west along Penny Pot I could not work out the wind direction and the temperature indicated a lengthy ride with lots of climbing was probably not a good thing today. So north on the B6451 and then west on Menwith Hill Road by which time I had worked out the wind was a sort of a north to north easterly. Then looped back to the B6451 along Moorcock Lane with some delightful views to be had.




Turned west towards Thornthwaite then north east along a rather bleak Dairy Lane




to Dacre.




I had originally thought of turning south here but instead headed north on the B6451 down a 17%, according to the road sign




to Dacre Banks. The bus in the photo, from Pateley Bridge to Harrogate, is according to todays news the 16th most scenic route in the country. Summerbridge was next, seen on the far hillside in the above photo, a short steep climb of up to 15.5% awaited




East along the B6165, far more uphill than I had expected, and the fast decent out of Burnt Yates meant I quickly abandoned thoughts of turning south at the crossroads, so Bedlam-Ripley-Killinghall-home.

22.41 miles 1550ft climbed 13.3mph avg


----------



## colly (28 May 2018)

Early off this morning at around 5.30. Cool damp morning but it never felt like rain.
I was undecided last night where I was going to go today. Still didn't know when I rode out the gate. Instinct told me east.................so east it was.
I picked up the A63 at Cross Gates and being early it was pretty much traffic free. Traffic free apart from the occasional motor all the way into Selby in fact.
I made good time but it never felt like I was hurrying.
At the swing bridge in Selby I hooked off the road and picked up the towpath cycle track. Not really a good idea I think. So little used the 'track' bit is around 12" across and is well lumpy. Trees, bushes and stingers hanging over it all the way. I understand some people get off on being stung by nettles. Not I.
By the time I got to Barlby and the start of a proper track and road, my legs and hands felt like they were on fire. However being made of stern stuff I paid no heed to the agony and carried on regardless.
My plan was to take 'The Solar Way'. A very grand name for the cycle track from Selby up into York. However it does live up to the name.
Even though I was coming from the 'wrong' end it's still an interesting route.
I'm sure it's been posted on here before about how along the length of the route the Sun and planets are laid out along the path, in proportion, with each planet depicted by a metal ball, all to the corresponding scale of the 'Sun' place near York.
Educational at least.
At number 9 we have Pluto and it's moon Charon:




Coming in at number 8 we have Neptune:



At number 7, everyones favourite, and for the childish we have Uranus:


I'll make no mention of Uranus and rings.

Still at number 6 it's the ringmaster himself, Saturn:




Moving on to number 5 we have the big boy of the planets, Jupiter:




At number 4 it's the Gentleman in Red himself, Mars:




Moving on to the top 3.
At number 3 there's no change for Earth accompanied by Moon :




In at number 2, everyones sweetheart, Venus:




And at number 1 still all hot and bothered we have, Mercury:




Of course the big cheese is still The Sun................................but at only 10 pics allowed ................................................

So having traversed the Solar System I'm left in wonder at how something so small (relatively speaking) as Pluto can be seen from Earth and identified as a planet.
Along the Solar Way there are models of the Voyager and Cassini/Huygens space craft too. A cafe as well if ever you feel tempted to try it out.
From Ricall all the way into York at the park and ride its a well covered path completely traffic free. (apart from about 50 yards just out side York) Ideal for small kiddies.
So having arrived in York I made for Acomb and the road to Wetherby and going through Rufforth, Long Marsden. Bilton in Ainsty, past Bickerton and the racecourse and made Wetherby.
A58 towards Leeds but because I don't like noisy roads I cut up Jewett Lane to take the road through East Rigton and into Thorner, up Carr Lane and a short run on the A58 to home.

58 and a bit flattish miles with just 1800ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/23635569


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 May 2018)

I haven't been posting in this thread as I very rarely stop to take photographs. Today was no exception I'm afraid but it was a little different.

I have taken to riding an extra 4 mile loop as this cuts out having to ride across the M54 junction 3 roundabout. I have felt nervous about it ever since a BMW driver failed to see me and the first she knew of my presence was me banging her side window.

The alternative is lovely once a very short section of the A41 has been negotiated. I ride these roads a lot and I know where to expect floods. As I'm sure you're aware, the weather in the Midlands was somewhat inclement last night. A full size bucket went from empty to one third in under an hour! It was in a place where water could not run into it from anywhere other than the sky!

I did over 100 miles last week so decided today would be a small ring only ride. No bad thing as conditions were tricky. Every gateway had its own little sandbank outside it. Most of the roads were dry but where they weren't it was proper muddy. I am on Spare Bike#1 again now having got fit enough to turn the gearing again! No mudguards and 23 section tyres means a fast but twitchy ride. Before long I looked like a cyclo cross rider. At Cosford, the road was totally flooded. One car driver decided the best way to deal with this was to drive along the pavement/cycle path. The very astonishing thing was that it was a Range Rover. A vehicle that presumably has its air intake way up at the top of the engine!

Then I saw a Green Godess fire engine. I haven't seen one in ages although I'm old enough to remember when they were used during various strikes.

Another couple serious floods and some pot holes so large that I'm thinking of going back to survey them. I should imagine that the OS will be wanting to show them on their maps they are that big!

25 hot miles at an average of 16.5 mph. Small ring-tastic!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2018)

*Bike selected;* CGR (had thought of a return via Canal towpath, from Leeds)
*Weather;* 'slight' cloud, upon departure, quite warm, slight wind


Just through Oulton/Woodlesford
Up Bullerthorpe Lane, to Colton

Around the Ring-Road, past Seacroft/Cross-Gates/'Coal-Road'
Around it to Lawnswood

A visit to '_St John The Baptist_' as I missed looking at it, on the day of Stage 4 of the _Tour de Yorkshire, _even though I was only 1/2mile away

Home via Headingley/Woodhouse Moor
Past the University, into the City-Centre
Down Vicar Lane, Call Lane, Leeds Bridge

Along Hunslet Road, to Thwaite Gate
Up past First Direct bank (site of Waddingtons Printers)
Up 'Bell Hill'....... not a nice road, at 'rush-hour'!!!

Along Wakefield Road (A61), through Robin Hood, & Lofthouse
Turning off onto Canal Lane, after being followed by another roadie, from Robin Hood, with no 'coming through', or chit-chat (newbie??)

I misread the weather & went out inappropriately dressed
bib-tights, long-sleeves 
And on the winter bike

'Lathered' by the time I got home, with a t-shirt still sodden in the wash-basket, as I type (got home @ 13:30)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2018)

I meant to get out for a ride this morning but made the mistake of logging in here for a quick look before going out.

Five hours later, having had lunch, I got the Galaxy out to find the back tyre flat again so I lost another half an hour trying and failing to find the leak. I don't like tyres going flat on me and not knowing the reason why but stuck it all back together anyway and headed out for my ride: a variation of my clockwise Melverley loop, going through Pontesbury and Minsterley this time which adds a bit of mileage.

After all the thunder yesterday it was quite pleasant and warm out, although a bit on the humid side, but that didn't matter once I was moving.

I mentioned a saddle adjustment on my last ride and it really has made a difference. The Dawes feels easier to push along at speed and climbs easier too which made for an exhilarating ride.

There were a couple of minor floods to splash through and plenty of sand and gravel that has been washed onto the roads but really, this part of Shropshire got away _very _lightly from the storms.

A few other cyclists out and about but not as many as I thought I'd see on a bank holiday monday.

With light traffic on the roads when I got back to Shrewsbury I decided to eschew the cycle paths as far as Meole Brace in order to keep my speed up.

36.2 miles today at a very pleasing 16.2 mph average.

No photos again as too busy pedalling.


----------



## Donger (28 May 2018)

A bit humid and sticky today in Gloucestershire. After a morning visit to the "Nature in Art" exhibition at Longford with the missus, we stayed in watching the second part of "The Sinking of the Laconia" in the afternoon. Then I finally got out for a late afternoon spin. Thought I'd investigate the state of the roadworks on the Stroud Road. Great news! They seem to have finished now. Smooth new tarmac all the way up Horsepools Hill to Edge. When I got to the top, I hung a sharp left and took the quiet little road called Sevenleaze Lane all the way back along the Cotswold escarpment to the top of Upton Hill. There I took a right and carried on up to the golf course at the top of Painswick Beacon to satisfy my urge for a bit more climbing. Then came a lovely easy sprint across to Cranham, where I hung a sharp left down Nut Hill to Upton St Leonards, then ambled home easily via Matson, Brookthorpe, Whaddon and Kingsway. A great little 21.3 mile ride with enough climbing to work up a bit of a lather, and some great descending.
Couldn't let a bank holiday go by without a ride.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## marshmella (28 May 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I haven't been posting in this thread as I very rarely stop to take photographs. Today was no exception I'm afraid but it was a little different.
> 
> I have taken to riding an extra 4 mile loop as this cuts out having to ride across the M54 junction 3 roundabout. I have felt nervous about it ever since a BMW driver failed to see me and the first she knew of my presence was me banging her side window.
> 
> ...


Thats great going considering the weather we had over this way yesterday. Slightly off topic whilst driving from work along the M54 one day last week i was astonished to see a couple cycling along the hard shoulder heading west bound they must have got on at junction 3.


----------



## Vantage (28 May 2018)

Yesterday I discovered that the reason my Pendle was hanging lopsided (a long time niggle of mine) was because the B17's rails were also lopsided. Ugh. How do Brooks even stay in business??? So the Nidd was fitted and a short spin on the turbo was had to ensure I had the height and position ok.
This mornings plan was to ride into Cheshire to Great Budworth and have a stop for ice cream at the farm. Sandwiches and tea made up I got outside the front door and switched on the etrex. No Budworth track. Wtf? Did someone steal it? Did Garmin sell it on the black market?? Was going south deemed a crime against bicycleanity by the northern Spa??? Argh. North it was then up to Bretherton. Still a longish ride for me.
First port of call was Boot Lane where I decided it was too warm for the ls jersey. So first stop was had within 5 mins of getting out. 





It was a slow climb up Old Kiln Lane and then more climbing up Chorley Old Road before descending at quite a pace into Horwich. Through the usual sidestreets onto Rivington Lane then through the bridleways



onto 'the lane' where a really annoying rubbing noise somewhere on the front of the bike was doing my head in. I'd already stopped a couple times to try locate it. Leftover moulding residue on the tyre was hitting the mudguard. Nothing I could do about it till I got home. Meh.
Back Lane was taken at a slower pace than usual as it's quite heavily shaded in parts and I was still getting used to the Spa's handling...plus I didn't want to park it in the front of someones car if one came speeding round the corners...it's too nice a bike 
From Limbrick past Chorley Hosptal and Euxton it was 5 and a bit miles of boring urban drearydom.
A couple miles after crossing over the M6 I turned left into Unes Walton where I proceeded to flip my stem over by the side of the road as my neck was hurting, through Barbers Moor and then right into Bretherton via a nice little narrow lane. Onto Eyes Lane and a rest stop at the steel planked bridge that crosses the River Douglas. I like it here as it's quiet and sometimes the horseys come over and say hello, or threaten to nibble on the bike.
Corned beef sarnies scoffed and a couple mugs of tea slurped I headed off again into Sollom. 
A left turn onto the A581 then a couple narrow paths took me into Croston via the church. Missed a photo opportunity here. Next time! Another narrow path took me out again and I've since decided I was actually on a footpath. Naughty me. 
Another brew was drank at the Grape Lane/River Yarrow crossing and I was more than halfway through my water bottle. Time to start thinking. 
Tannersmith Lane and Halfpenny Lane were enjoyed as always due to their single lane width and nice views and a short bimble along Barmsmith Lane before heading along Town Lane which was a bit soggy in places as usual. Another brew stop was in order but no sooner had I sat on the bench I was crawling with greenfly! The little green arsed bugs!




I didn't hang around long and was soon on the move again. 
Preston Road was up next and I was glad to leave it behind as I turned left onto Coppull Moor Lane with nice views of Winter Hill in the distance. I was too focused on finding a water supply to bother taking a pic. I was running really low by now and still had a good 10 miles or so to do. One bottle cage sitting empty...what a dufus. Coppull Hall Lane was the last bit of tarmac sanctuary before the hell that is Wigan Road. Thankfully theres a nice little offroad track that cuts through the farmland towards Heath Charnock.




I left Chorley Road at Anderton to climb towards Rivington and did a bit of forest riding before the monotony of the main roads home. A bloke on an Mtb and myself had issues with a dog that was seemingly trying to get mangled in our wheels and at one point due to my brakes locking on loose gravel, I actually hit the bugger side on. First time ever. The owner needs stringing up.
On Chorley New Road I was getting desperate for some water and finally gave in to my fears of losing the bike from theft. Front wheel was removed and the bike was 'locked' to a drain pipe with a toe strap. I've never moved so quickly through a shop. The Spa was still where I left it thankfully and I guzzled all the water I could guzzle. Had a Cornetto too. A lightweight lock has now been ordered in case of emergency again.
Refreshed I was off again and a few miles later I checked the rear view mirror. WTF???
I had caught a wheel sucker in my bike net and he/she was sitting inches from my back tyre. No "Hello" or "Do you mind if I sit here for a bit?" Nothing. Cheeky effing Barend steward. My bike probably weighs twice that of a road bike and I'm sure as s**t no power rider. I kept to my dawdling pace for a while and slowed even more than usual on the inclines to see if they'd overtake. Nope. Still using muggins as a wind block. Pfft! Screw this! I slowly pulled over to the side and she passed me. Looking up the road I swear I could see her tuck in behind another rider. Some people eh?
Victoria Road was crawled up in non sexist, non ageist granny gear and Boot Lane again was conquered before dragging myself through the estate and home. 26" wheels don't go up the steps as easily as 700c wheels. Shame really.

49.7 miles and an increase in my average speeds lately....12mph. Oooooooh. Again, another longest ride to date since Oct last year. Quite proud of myself 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/23645698


----------



## derrick (29 May 2018)

Nice weekend of riding, The Saturday we did a 4 up TT, that was hard but really enjoyed it.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1598097476
The Sunday we had a day of went to our local car pagent, spme really nice stuff there. And also a live band playing all stuff from the 50s. sat round with a couple of beers listening to them.












Monday a nice club ride to Heybridge basin. Weather was good all day, it did get a bit warm in the afternoon. The tide was in so it looked really nice with a few boats sailing around.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2018)

Out again this morning for something a little longer. I got the Dawes out again, checked the tyres and they had lost absolutely no pressure overnight so I got myself ready and hit the road.

I was heading for Ellesmere but using a different route to get there. The first six miles were the same as normal though as I headed out of town through Montford Bridge however I went left rather than the usual right and headed through Montford and Shrawardine.

At Wilcot Marsh I headed onto roads I haven't ridden before, to Kinton, Kynaston and Edgerley.......... hang on a minute, I don't go through Edgerley! Somewhere along the lanes I'd managed to take a left instead of a right and had come out on the correct road but the wrong side of Kinnerley and facing in the wrong direction. Oops.

That slight error corrected, I was on more familiar roads to Knockin and Woolston, taking a right to head towards West Felton and Grimpo. Just after Grimpo I encountered a car reversing back down the very narrow lane towards me for no apparent reason. When I came into sight they changed their minds and took off into the distance - bit odd.

Joining the main road at Rednal there is a good optical illusion where the road appears to rise up steeply ahead of you. In actual fact at this point you are going downhill and the "hill" is where it levels out.

After passing through Tetchill I finally arrived at Ellesmere where I did a loop round the town and down to The Mere where I had a snack. A passerby asked about how I was getting on with the Brooks. He didn't seem convinced when I told him that this one on the Galaxy is brilliant and I do long rides with it.

I have a choice of routes for continuing from Ellesmere and today I played safe after the recent wet weather and did the same as last time - Lee, Spunhill (Whitemere), Colemere, Lyneal and onto the road to Northwood where a lorry was about to pull away from the roadside but waited to allow me past. Unfortunately when I turned off this road he was headed the same way so I returned the favour and got a smile and a wave of thanks.

Another polite driver followed in Wem where they allowed me past a parked lorry even though it was their priority.

Unfortunately after Wem I encountered some poor driving to balance out the good. One went past _very _close on a corner in order to get to the next junction all of 5 seconds ahead of me, then not very long after a car came zooming past and swung across directly in front of me to park up in a layby. Utterly pointless and I said so.

At Shawbury there is a new housing development on the road to Roden (they are springing up like mushrooms at the moment) where a lorry was delivering aggregate and completely blocking the road.... completely unless you happen to be on a bicycle of course.

I paused for a drink at the next junction and when I moved off again it seemed like half the roadside had stuck to my tyres as I pulled up. I went up the road flinging mud in all directions like a tractor.

I used my usual route through Roden, Rodington Heath, Withington and Upton Magna (roughly the 50 mile mark) where the efforts from yesterday caught up with me and I just ran out of energy. I drank the last of my water, had a cake and carried on but at an easier pace than before to Cross Houses and Berrington.

Just four miles from home trouble struck. The back tyre was flat again . As I wasn't far from home I thought I'd risk pumping it up and seeing if it would last but two miles down the road it was flat again. I thought I might make it with one more pump up so tried again but this time it only lasted just over a mile and the long wait for a gap in the traffic on the A49 didn't help. Once I felt the rim hit the ground over a bump I pulled over, tripped on the kerb and fell on my back into the undergrowth in front of a stream of motorists. I'm sure it gave them a good laugh but I wasn't a happy bunny by now. I pumped up the tyre again and hoped it would make it back this time, but it wasn't to be. I got half a mile. By now I was proper fed up and got off to push the last bit - disconnecting the speedo as I didn't think there was much point recording that.

It took ages to find the leak when I got back. It was the patch I'd fitted which hadn't quite sealed leaving a miniscule stream of tiny bubbles when I dunked the tube into a bucket. I've put in a new tube and was eventually able to peel off the failed patch and redo it with a larger one so this can be used as a spare.

64.8 miles at 14.9 mph average up to the point where I got off to push. Got a metric century out of it at least.





At Alderton Hall.





Kinton





Between Kinnerley and Knockin.





The famous Knockin Shop which sadly is closing. Hopefully they'll find a buyer to keep it going.





West Felton.





On the lanes near Grimpo. There's so much sand on the roads you'd think I was riding to the beach. The Voyager Hyper tyres are pretty good on it but I still had a couple of iffy moments where there was a deep covering.





At Ellesmere.





At Colemere a couple of fields of grape vines have been planted. Seems to be an up and coming thing and if the current weather lasts they may get a good crop.





Shawbury. Started to feel tired from here.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out again this morning for something a little longer. I got the Dawes out agan, checked the tyres and they had lost absolutely no pressure overnight so I got myself ready and hit the road.
> 
> I was heading for Ellesmere but using a different route to get there. The first six miles were the same as normal though as I headed out of town through Montford Bridge but I went left rather than the usual right and headed through Montford and Shrawardine.
> 
> ...




A like for the ride and the good bits of it. Bad luck on the puncture though.


----------



## jongooligan (29 May 2018)

Been getting a bit of backache recently and was thinking about getting a bike fit to try and cure it until I read the reviews and saw the price. You want how much?  So I did a bit of research and now I've started tinkering. First up, turn the stem over and that should raise the bars ~¾". Now take it out for a test ride.
Dawdled down into Washington along Bonemill Lane and then used the bus route to get to the C2C path which I took in a Westerley direction to Pelton Fell. Dropped off the line, cut through the old colliery and found my way to the old Daisy Hill railway through Cong Burn Woods. This is an unimproved ex mineral line and isn't often rideable on road tyres. When it is, it's beautiful.

Bike with upside down stem in the evening sunlight, Cong Burn Woods





The track deteriorates a bit as Waldridge club is approached (and I'm sad to report that the club has been demolished today) but the surface improves as you leave the track and swing up the steep bank towards the village. Easy run down to home from here.
Will count that test as a success as my back and neck feel much less stressed in the new position. Also made much more use of the drops than I have been doing recently. Will try to tilt saddle back ever so slightly next as I was slipping forward when riding no hands.
Only 11 miles in about an hour - there was a lot of faffing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A like for the ride and the good bits of it. Bad luck on the puncture though.


Thanks. I was quite enjoying the rest of the ride.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (29 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out again this morning for something a little longer. I got the Dawes out again, checked the tyres and they had lost absolutely no pressure overnight so I got myself ready and hit the road.
> 
> I was heading for Ellesmere but using a different route to get there. The first six miles were the same as normal though as I headed out of town through Montford Bridge however I went left rather than the usual right and headed through Montford and Shrawardine.
> 
> ...


Again, a like for the ride. Hopefully no damage to you from the fall.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Again, a like for the ride. Hopefully no damage to you from the fall.


Thanks and, no none at all apart from my pride. The left brake lever shifted inwards a little when it hit the ground. Easy fix.


----------



## 13 rider (29 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out again this morning for something a little longer. I got the Dawes out again, checked the tyres and they had lost absolutely no pressure overnight so I got myself ready and hit the road.
> 
> I was heading for Ellesmere but using a different route to get there. The first six miles were the same as normal though as I headed out of town through Montford Bridge however I went left rather than the usual right and headed through Montford and Shrawardine.
> 
> ...


You obviously have not been frequenting the knockin shop enough if it having to close .The first time I drove through Knockin I wondered if it has a shop then round the bend and there it was made me laugh out loud


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 May 2018)

Nipped out this evening for a cheeky 50k to squeeze in another point for the challenge. 

Challenge was quite the buzz word of this ride as it perfectly describes what went on! 

Took the new one out for its second voyage in the last of the afternoon sun straddling the towns and villages along the NW Leics/S Derbys border, including Ashby de la Zouch, Moira and Overseal. 

The plan _as always_ was to ride out into the strong headwind and hit a tailwind coming back but _as always_ my route planning was 5h1te and it ended up being the opposite, although in my defence I believe the conditions changed along the route so perhaps I’m being a little too harsh on myself. 

Had a little stop about 14-15 miles in for a “lean-my-bike-against-something-shot” and a drink at Netherseal before setting off on the home stretch. What should’ve been the expected tailwind ultimately wasn’t but I carried on regardless and as I was about to turn left into a headwind yet again on approach to a T junction another Assos-clad cyclist was riding by and so for a couple of miles I drafted behind him, conserving my energy as it turned out for the last 5-6 miles exposed to the subsequent crosswinds that came my way. 

The only other observations along the way were the police having a set-to with some of our, ahem, “travelling friends” and nearly ar5e ending some tw4t on the main drag back into Coalville. 

31.6 in 1hr 46.summat. 





Netherseal Church bike shot ^




Netherseal church on its own ^




Catching a breather ^

https://www.strava.com/activities/1604252870

Check out Wind-broken.... on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1604252870


----------



## gavgav (30 May 2018)

As this is my favourite thread, just wanted to say that I’m taking a break from the site for a while, through reasons I will keep to myself.

All the very best to the GOOD people on here and enjoy your cycling.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> As this is my favourite thread, just wanted to say that I’m taking a break from the site for a while, through reasons I will keep to myself.
> 
> All the very best to the GOOD people on here and enjoy your cycling.




Sorry to see you go gavgav. I hope you will be back soon. Take care.


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> As this is my favourite thread, just wanted to say that I’m taking a break from the site for a while, through reasons I will keep to myself.
> 
> All the very best to the GOOD people on here and enjoy your cycling.


Hope your sticking with the half century challenge .You will be missed as an original .Hope your back refreshed soon


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> As this is my favourite thread, just wanted to say that I’m taking a break from the site for a while, through reasons I will keep to myself.
> 
> All the very best to the GOOD people on here and enjoy your cycling.




You're pregnant? Excellent news!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> As this is my favourite thread, just wanted to say that I’m taking a break from the site for a while, through reasons I will keep to myself.
> 
> All the very best to the GOOD people on here and enjoy your cycling.


Sorry you're stepping back for a bit Gav. I presume you know where the "ignore nodes" control is if you feel like reconsidering?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 May 2018)

Been a bit of an odd day today. I thought I'd get out bright and early for a ride but putting the telly on while having my breakfast the forecast looked awful and quite unlike what it was showing last night. There was a short window of opportunity though, but then something came up that took priority. Later in the afternoon I got another chance so got the knockabout bike out and headed for a leisurely trip around the lanes.

After the fairly fast ride on Monday and the fairly long one yesterday the legs were in need of something a bit less strenuous so I slowed the pace right down as I headed over Lyth Hill towards Condover. I didn't go through the village this time but skirted round the edge to Allfield then to Boreton. The lane through Boreton has had a "road closed" sign up for months now as the surface has completely broken up in places. It looks like the local farmer has taken matters into his own hands though as the worst holes have been filled with rubble.

At Berrington I turned to do the reverse of a ride I did a few days ago and headed for Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back to Condover via Ryton. Some of these lanes are horrendously sandy after the recent storms, so a little care was needed in places. The weather hadn't finshed with us either and drizzle started falling at various points, however with it being fairly warm and humid out it was actually not unpleasant.

There were a few other cyclists out and about which surprised me given the damp conditions. Good to see that it hasn't put them off.

I finished off with another climb of Lyth Hill which was enough for me today. 24.6 miles at 12.7 mph average.






Webs in the hedgerow. These are actually made by caterpillars and they can take over long lengths of the hedge as they munch their way through the foliage. I'll have to come back again and see how this develops.





I found this scene pleasing as I came over the crest with all the poppies in the verge. The photo hasn't come out quite as well as hoped.





Very grey and drizzly at Hunger Hill on the way back but the vivid green of the young barley brightens things up.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> As this is my favourite thread, just wanted to say that I’m taking a break from the site for a while, through reasons I will keep to myself.
> 
> All the very best to the GOOD people on here and enjoy your cycling.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> As this is my favourite thread, just wanted to say that I’m taking a break from the site for a while, through reasons I will keep to myself.
> 
> All the very best to the GOOD people on here and enjoy your cycling.



Sorry to hear this @gavgav hope you come back soon.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2018)

Didn't particularly feel like having a ride today after another night of insomnia, but at quarter past five in the afternoon, I headed out of the door nonetheless, thinking that a bit of a bimble would do me good.

Nothing special, just a ride in and around Littleport via Downham Common, Black Bank, Parson's Lane, through Littleport and out to Sandhill, Then along New River Bank, short squirt on the A10, then back down Camel Road, then a shorter loop via Station Road, A10, Camel Road and, from thence, home.

Stopped at Sandhill for a drink and spent a little while watching a chap sailing a radio control boat on the river. Was cool and murky, but on the way home the  came out to play.

And I was right. Those 13-ish miles put a big smile on my face.


----------



## IBarrett (30 May 2018)

Club ride tonight. 33 miles in murky weather which got steadily very damp and cold. 
I worked my arse off at the front for about half the ride so was quite disappointed with our 18 and a bit average when I was hoping for more.
I’ll have to be content with a damned good workout.


----------



## Aravis (31 May 2018)

A very wet one yesterday. This was supposed to be one of my last prep rides before the Gospel Pass Audax a week Saturday. I think reality has finally bitten; my Indian summer of century-bagging which began at the end of September 2015 doesn't need to end any time soon, but it's not getting any warmer. Not through lack of trying, I might add, but I think I should be making the most of what time I have with cycling that I can enjoy.

For yesterday, naturally I wanted something reasonably challenging and expansive, but didn't want to stray too far from home, so I planned an elegant double loop around Gloucester. For no particularly good reason I wanted to avoid any route-repetition at the crossover, which limits the options quite a bit. A good one is the crossroads at Pamington, east of Tewkesbury. Here's the route and profile:










I set off in heavy rain, with the promise of dryer conditions after a few hours. In fact the rain became lighter quite quickly and it was dry by the time I reached Eckington Bridge. I then turned back towards Upton-upon-Severn, reaching my favourite roadside tap after about 28 miles.

Expecting a warm afternoon I drank as much as I could and left with two full bottles. In the event it never became particularly warm and I arrived home with both bottles still full, but I had to to make seven or eight emergency stops, one in the middle of Quedgeley. When I found the canal bridge at Stonebench closed I'm afraid there was nothing else I could do.

Well before I reached Stroud the rain had returned with a vengeance, and it continued through much of the upland section through the Cotswolds. I can't remember ever traversing the famous Slad Valley, but it fitted well with what I was trying to achieve. I have to say I was disppointed; OK, the weather hardly helped, but I found it busy with fast traffic, and the section at the bottom when still in the town was much narrower than it ought to have been due to long lines of parked cars. I must acknowledge the patience of a number of drivers who helped make my passage less hazardous than it could have been.

After a few of those annoying moments when it makes you think you're at the top, there was a little bit of level road before I began a series of ups and downs along gravel-strewn roads which were sometimes little better than tracks. Several times I had to hope for the best and ride through water which completely covered the road. I was travelling at right-angles to many of my usual driving routes, so from time to time I crossed roads I knew. After a lot of very slow and cautious progress, with the downs little faster than the ups, I reached the road that crosses Sudeley Hill before plunging down a precipice into Winchcombe. This is much loved by organisers of Audaxes and sportives, in both directions, but on a wet, gravelly day I would even think of going that way. The alternative means another stiff climb to Cutsdean Hill, but there's a tangible reward when you pass the roadside trig point at 1001 feet:






Then back through Cutsdean Village, encircling Jonjo O'Neill's training establishment at Jackdaw's Castle, before the big plunge down from the hills to Toddington, after which it's more of less plain sailing all the way home. After the Pamington crossroads, on recent rides I kept to the road which has been pretty unpleasant with the road narrowed by queueing traffic on the other side. There's a good cycle path, but on the wrong side, and it's awkward to get to. However, this time I made the effort - my compliments to the lorry driver who waited patiently for me to make my manoeuvre - and it was a much more comfortable option. Getting back across to the Tredington Road when I needed to was easy enough.

Near Tredington I heard the call of a curlew. Nice to hear in a lowland setting, and the joint wildlife moment of the day along with the wheatear at Guiting Power - almost impossible to miss in the Welsh hills but much less familiar in the Cotswolds.

One heart-stopping moment when I momentarily lost my front wheel on a metal cover before rolling up to my front door - 112.57 miles.

In the mild euphoria after finishing a ride it's easy to forget just how hard it was. That was a reasonably challenging ride, but nothing compared to what I'd face on the Gospel Pass Audax. Although I'm sure I could struggle round, it would be painful and more than a little humiliating. I'm thinking there are better ways of making the most of the time I have left.


----------



## Vantage (31 May 2018)

I'd had the last two days free from cycling as other little jobs took priority so I figured I'd have a gentle pootle into the moors around Rivington. Only 20 miles but hilly miles.
Through the estate and into Bamber Bridge and the weather was quite cool which was nice. It had rained yesterday so everything looked nice and fresh. I thought I was doing ok.
Longshaw Ford Road set me straight on that thought and I was crawling up it in my wrinkly grey haired granny ring and biggest sprocket. Nothing unusual in that but today I really was struggling to keep the bike moving forward. At the top I almost stopped for a breather as my heart rate felt like it was going through the roof.
Left onto Colliers Row Road for a short section then right onto a dirt track past Brownstones and a pic.






Progress up this hill was even slower. I had nothing in my legs. Zero. Zilch. Nadda. I was even zig zagging across the track to try lessen the gradient. I paused for a brief moment to rest the legs and immediately felt light headed. Don't fall over! 
Reaching Coal Pit Lane I let the Spa coast all the way back down to Colliers Row Road and turned left to head for Belmont.
The bike was dragging a bit and so I pulled over to squeeze a bit more air into the tyres. Back tyre done to 40psi and again felt light headed. Bend down to do the front tyre and almost pass out. I grabbed the Spa to steady myself. Front tyre done to 35psi. 
Time to call it a day. 
The bike felt a little quicker but the road rumble was definitely increased. I miss my Hyper Voyagers 
Back down Longshaw Ford Road and lots of braking as I know how slippy this road gets after a bit of rain then back through Bamber Bridge. Up through the estate and home.
4.7miles and an avg of 18.3 mph? I think my etrex is being slightly optimistic on that one.
There's always tomorrow.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/23746342


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 May 2018)

Another day with a bad forecast including a weather warning for later on so I headed out early to get some miles in while it's dry. I used the Galaxy and went for a regular route so as not to have to think about navigation: Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna, Atcham and home.

The weather is rather grey and misty but warm and humid with it so it felt quite pleasant at the start. Some of the driving today was a bit bizarre and didn't fill me with confidence about their judgement so I was glad to get onto the quieter roads at Ryton, except I then immediately got held up by a vehicle blocking the road while delivering tarmac.

Things were pretty uneventful through Acton Burnell and on my way to Cressage apart from encountering the driver coming the other way who gave me minimal room despite having a large passing space on her side of the road. I just tutted and carried on.

While stopped for one of my few photos at Cressage Bridge, an Aston Martin came past (the lastest model I think). Very nice - you don't see many of those round here.

From here there is a long steady climb through Eaton Constantine but it's balanced by quite a nice shallow descent along Bluebell Lane where some speed can be built up.

After Walcot I came up behind three horses and riders. I dinged my bell and the following exchange took place:
Rider: Good morning! Do you have a bell?
Me (thinking I know where this is going): Yes, I just used it.
Rider: Good. Could you make as much noise as possible as you come past. This one doesn't like being sneaked up on.


I often see cyclists enjoying a coffee sat outside the cafe at the Haughmond Inn. None today but I was quite tempted to stop myself. Maybe next time.

The run to Atcham was pretty good today but I got held up after Cross Houses as two lorries had met on the narrow lane and couldn't get past. The one ended up reversing a good half mile to a place that was wide enough.

Edit: I mentioned the humidity early on but it wasn't until I stopped that I really appreciated the effect of it. Good job I hadn't been pushing on hard.

34.1 miles this trip at 15.3 mph average.





View from Cressage Bridge but someone seems to have stolen the Wrekin.





Oh, there it is. Hiding in the mist.





Being kept under observation by the residents at Cronkhill.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 May 2018)

Finally I got myself out for the first time this week. Things, including the weather, are conspiring. T storms were about again today. The radar indicated south would take me towards them so I headed north. I hadn't done this loop for a while anyway so it was a change too. I took the standard run out to Bransford Bridge and on for Tinkers Cross for Wichenford. Then east for Moseley before westward to Ockeridge. I had a superb view of a Tawny Owl as it flew across in front of me to sit and watch me pass from a tree branch. Buzzards were soaring and Whitethroats giving their scratchy song from the hedges. A Jay flitted into a tree.

I rounded by Kings Green for Martley and the lanesy run for Doddenham. Then along a quiet main road for Knightwick. I took the long ramp up for Suckley before looping round to the Leigh Brook and the standard run back from Smith End Green. I got across the busy A449 without putting my foot down this time. Usually it's a long wait. As I rolled up to home I heard the rumble of thunder off in the distance and a few drops of rain spotted me. Made it! 42 smiles


----------



## jongooligan (31 May 2018)

A subtle shift in the wind has blown away the haar that's made it a bit cold and gloomy around here lately so I was determined to squeeze a ride into a busy schedule today. Out at 4 o'clock and across the valley to the Leamside (ex)TT circuit for a flat loop after the initial climb. Oh bugger, it's the 'chip & seal' season with drifts of chippings making the circuit totally unrideable. They don't seem to even pretend to sweep away the excess chippings these days; relying, instead, on the traffic and weather to drive them down the drains. Need to stay away from there for a few weeks.
Where to go then? Noodled around the Rainton/Fencehouses area but the commuter traffic was building up so headed back across the valley, aided up Waldridge Road by a following E wind. Cut down across Waldridge Fell but when I got to Chester Moor I could see that the rush hour was really getting going so turned for home.
It wasn't a great ride, it wasn't even a good ride by recent standards but I was out, the weather was good and I was buzzing. Legs are still aching from the weekend ride and there's a twinge in my back so I'll have to be careful to get the balance right as any kind of injury takes ages to heal these days.
22 miles at 15mph.


----------



## Spiderweb (31 May 2018)

A lovely evening to extend my home commute but far too warm and humid for my backpack!
I may have to get panniers.
28 miles in total with an average of 15.5 mph. Photo over the Ouse at Naburn and by the cricket field at Bolton Percy.


----------



## pjd57 (31 May 2018)

Had hoped to get out of Glasgow for a few hours today, but had to settle for getting on with bits and pieces .
4 runs
2 bikes
1 puncture
39 miles


----------



## pjd57 (31 May 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> A lovely evening to extend my home commute but far too warm and humid for my backpack!
> I may have to get panniers.
> 28 miles in total with an average of 15.5 mph. Photo over the Ouse at Naburn and by the cricket field at Bolton Percy.



I don't know how anyone managed to cycle with a bag on their back.
It's so uncomfortable.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2018)

Today is my only day off work this week so domestics had to take priority until mid afternoon when I found myself with a couple of hours free while the third load of washing was being done. 

Decided on a fast ride with the hope of getting in a 50k/32 miles to finish the month, but ended up with 42 miles on the clock having extended the 2 hour limit a bit. Just a combination of regularly used roads, plus an extra loop into Felixstowe and back which is part of my regular commute. Managed to avoid the area around Trinity Park/Suffolk Showground as it's the 2nd day of the county show and expected the area to be quite busy with visitors leaving late afternoon.
This from Rushmere St. Andrew...


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> I'd had the last two days free from cycling as other little jobs took priority so I figured I'd have a gentle pootle into the moors around Rivington. Only 20 miles but hilly miles.
> Through the estate and into Bamber Bridge and the weather was quite cool which was nice. It had rained yesterday so everything looked nice and fresh. I thought I was doing ok.
> Longshaw Ford Road set me straight on that thought and I was crawling up it in my wrinkly grey haired granny ring and biggest sprocket. Nothing unusual in that but today I really was struggling to keep the bike moving forward. At the top I almost stopped for a breather as my heart rate felt like it was going through the roof.
> Left onto Colliers Row Road for a short section then right onto a dirt track past Brownstones and a pic.
> ...



I can sympathise with you here @Vantage, there’s just them riding days where, despite your best intentions, you don’t have the strength to pull the skin off a rice pudding. Well done for getting out, but maybe take a day or so off and chill? Difficult I know, but your body will thank you for it!!


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jun 2018)

I don’t usually post my regular work Commute on here but I managed the 6.7miles with an average speed of 19mph which for a habitual pootler is not bad


----------



## jongooligan (1 Jun 2018)

With a brassy sun glaring down through a soupily thick atmosphere Mrs. jg announced that the planned tandem ride was cancelled - she had other things to do. Can't say I blame her.
But with thunderstorms forecast here for the next couple of days I was determined to get out while it was still dry. The forecast also brought to mind that some of the tracks which are currently rideable would become impassable for who knows how long after a deluge so it was an easy decision to ride an old favourite route.

Off then along Flat Rat Lane (so named by our kids when we lived nearby and it was still a through route, notable for the number of traffic flattened rats).
Flat Rat Lane




On to Waldridge and a descent past the site of the old club into Cong Burn Woods. This is one of the tracks that will become impassable after rain as it's deeply sheltered from both wind and sun. It's a lovely ride today though until the peace was shattered by a Jay trying to raid a Blackbirds nest. Not hopeful that the Blackbird chicks would survive but they were still arguing about it as I rode away so maybe the parents had managed to drive off the Jay.
Back onto the road at Pelton Fell with a swing uphill to Craghead. It's a fairly gradual climb but by the time I'd got to the high point of Wagtail lane I was sweating conkers so was happy to stop at the junction with Old West Ousterley Road to have a drink and take a picture.

Old West Ousterley Road





I've tried to find why this old track is here. It must have some significance to have such a grand name but all I can guess is that it was in use when this area was nobbut pits. Anyway, it's an exciting descent on a road bike that crosses a golf course near the bottom and comes out in South Moor.
From there the steep ascent up Quaking Houses bank (always wondered who'd buy a house at Quaking Houses) brought me to the bridleway to Burnhope Pond. This is another straight line screamer on a road bike if you have the bottle for the occasional fist sized rock or patch of sand, either of which will turn your front wheel lob deggy. I took it easy and concentrated on avoiding all such obstacles.

Burnhope Bridleway





I climbed over the stile at the other end to have a look at the pond. There were Blue Darter (I think) dragonfly about the place and three handsome Shelduck on the water. It's a lovely, peaceful spot.

Back to the road and the ever so familiar descent through Holmside and I was home having covered just 15 miles at a measly 11mph. But what a fifteen miles they were. Mrs jg missed herself.


----------



## Vantage (1 Jun 2018)

Not the worst day I've ever had but certainly not the best.
After a long night of not really being able to sleep I pondered the idea of taking the bike out again to see how I got on. Route plotted and lycra donned I was out the door for about 10.30am into calm weather.
Through Bamber Bridge and again up Longshaw Ford Road. I got maybe 30 feet up and got off to walk...lifeless legs again. By the time I reached the top said legs were in agony. Colliers Row Road was tackled next and I soon reached the Village of Belmont where I turned right onto Egerton Road. Some nob in a van tested my brakes as he pulled out from the industrial estate. A final short climb up to Stones Bank Road and a rest and a pic.






Following that I turned left onto what I now know is Witton Weavers Way. Through the gate and lots of bumpiness ahead.
As I stopped and got off the bike to push it through the second gate, my eyes started losing focus and the world got momentarily darker and I ended up leaning on the fence to steady myself. It wasn't going. So I sat on a boulder to wait it out. A trail to my right is now on my waiting to be explored list.






Feeling better I set off again and was making ok progress. The bike wasn't snaking about too much despite the loose gravel and rocks and dodging sheep s**t balls was honing my bike handling skills. Not that they helped me much.
By about the 8 mile marker I was nearing the end of the byway and cruising along pretty confidently when the front wheel found itself in a rut. A momentary unplanned tug on the bar soon had the tyre scraping the sides.
"OH S**T!"
Ever so gracefully as one does, I watched in slow motion as the bike went down along with me landing on my front, hands stretched out to break the fall and finally came to a rest after rolling onto my back. The phone!!
Back onto my front and got up. Phone was ok. Phew!
A look over the bike revealed only a knocked bottle cage as the Pendle took most of the impact. Which is where the camera was...in the left pocket. Och! The buckle had hit the screen and cracked it but other than that it worked ok. I put the camera on the saddle while I checked myself over. Sore little finger and a bit of leaking from my left knee. Aspirin makes blood clotting take a while. As I moved the bike to set off again I suddenly remembered the camera. Too late. It had slipped off and bounced its way down the frame onto the ground. FFS! A quick check and it was still working.
What is it with me and falling off the bike these days???











I took my time on the last bit then lifted the bike over the gate to take Crookfield Road to Belmont Road.
Cycling along here I could feel the bike rattling me to death so I stopped to let some air out and have a drink. I think it'll take a while to find the sweet spot between rolling resistance and comfort on these tyres.
I coasted through Belmont and climbed up past the San Marino restaurant and could literally feel the chain grinding the sand from the trail earlier. Looks like another wash is due.
Bearing left I climbed Scout Lane in it's entirety in the middle ring. What on earth is going on??? That never happens!
Home via Colliers Row Road, down Longshaw Ford Road with a bare minimum of braking which was jolly good fun , Bamber Bridge and then the estate.
Burnt my burger while washing the bike. Perfect.
15.3 miles averaging 14.5mph? Really? Gonna have to fit the old cyclo computer to see how accurate these avg's are. I know for a fact I'm not that quick.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jun 2018)

@Vantage you get a like for the ride, not the falling off..


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jun 2018)

A new month has dawned, and that means 3 new challenge rides need to be done. After working nights I was somewhat not in the mood, but the kids being out of the house left me a couple of hours, so I figured I'd get the half century ride done.
Out to Hampton and back, via Sandown Park racecourse on the way, and Walton High Street on the return. A cracking pace for me right up until the miles of queueing metal boxes into Walton slowed me down, filtering that lot at speed was not for me.
Home all hot and sweaty, special tablet taken to lift the leg pain, on 33.33 miles in 1hr 59 minutes, 16.8mph average.
1 challenge ride done, 2 to go


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> Not the worst day I've ever had but certainly not the best.
> After a long night of not really being able to sleep I pondered the idea of taking the bike out again to see how I got on. Route plotted and lycra donned I was out the door for about 10.30am into calm weather.
> Through Bamber Bridge and again up Longshaw Ford Road. I got maybe 30 feet up and got off to walk...lifeless legs again. By the time I reached the top said legs were in agony. Colliers Row Road was tackled next and I soon reached the Village of Belmont where I turned right onto Egerton Road. Some nob in a van tested my brakes as he pulled out from the industrial estate. A final short climb up to Stones Bank Road and a rest and a pic.
> 
> ...


Another like for the ride rather than for falling off or damaging the camera. Apart from that it sounds like this bike is working well for you.


----------



## gbb (1 Jun 2018)

A shade under 29 miles this evening at a shade under 16mph average...my best for maybe 5 years. Lots of bikes out tonight getting a few miles in for the Tour of Cambridge tomorrow and Sunday which gave me something to chase ...or at least try to keep up with .
Excellent conditions, brilliant ride only marred by two cases of disrespect by drivers one BMW that I'm sure deliberately came too close on a R/A and tried to intimidate me...i just held my line ....and one Audi A5 that just didn'
Give respectful room as it overtook in traffic. A quick stare as I passed it stopped at the inevitable T/Ls and she gave me more room as she overtook for the second time.

Brilliant ride


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jun 2018)

Another extended home commute this afternoon. I really felt I was cycling on empty, I’m currently on a bit of a diet and think I consumed far too few calories during the day. 34.8 miles with an average of 15.2mph.


----------



## derrick (1 Jun 2018)

Another great ride today. Out to Cambridge again today, Lunch at the Copper Kettle. nice bit of grub, stopped for a beer halfway back needed to cool down a bit, it was a bit muggy, The pub was the Chequers, really friendly bar staff, offered to fill our bottles with ice and water, was a really nice gesture, normally have to ask, we will be stopping there again, carried on back to our local for a few more beers and bangers and mash, a good day out.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1610124565


----------



## Chappy (2 Jun 2018)

Discovered a new farm shop/café on today's ride. Flapjacks were really good. I have driven past this place many times and not thought to stop. I think more of my rides will be taking me this way from now on.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2018)

After fetching my newly rebuilt wheel (new rim) from the Lbs and dropping off the commuters rear wheel ( new freehub required ) I seem to be keeping them in business at the moment .new tyre fitted to new rim and new brake blocks fitted and adjusted it's time for a test ride .
Time for an early 50km banker for the half century challenge . Set off on my standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey . Through Newtown Linford and up the first climb which is proving to be hard work  bit of a headwind but seems much harder than normal grovelled up on to a bit of descent and still struggling . Stop to check the bike and discoverd my carefully adjusted brakes  were really dragging no wonder if felt hard work  That's better back to normal effort up to the Abbey and the quick descent down Swannimote rd round the back of Shepshed and on to the Beacon hill for a really quick descent 43 mph so the speed sign flashed  . Quorn to Rothley and on to Rothley station where I was met by the sight of 30 ww2 Germans soliders  good job I knew about the ww2 weekend on the heritage line . Bit of traffic to negotiate around the station which was very busy . On to home 32.1 miles at 16.4 mph .So 1 challenge done 2 to go


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2018)

Out just after 6:30 this morning on the Giant and headed west towards Otley in an attempt to avoid the forecast rain.
It was very grey, almost foggy with the humidity and still warm despite the hour.
It's essentially a repeat of the ride I did last Saturday, so it was the usual combination of roads and villages to Slaid Hill lights, where the traffic lights aren't detecting bikes again. Another cyclists was at the opposite side of the lights and when it became obvious they weren't going to change we both set off with a knowing shrug of the shoulders.
Down to Alwoodley gates and the climb to King Lane, before the drop down Kings Road and the climb through Bramhope before the long descent into Otley.
Just before the bridge over the Wharfe, I turned into the delightfully named Tittybottle Park for a couple of pics of the very still river:










Back on the bike and over the river, where after a quick break for a Snickers, it was the slog up Farnley Lane just as it started to rain.
To be fair, it wasn't a downpour but it was enough to get you wet. With the temperature I just carried on - no way was I stopping to put on my waterproof jacket today.
Eventually the up turned to down and the reward for all the effort was the long descent down to the bridge over the River Washburn, where I met the motorised muppet of the day. It's a single track hump backed bridge and I knew there was a car approaching behind me so I took the lane over the bridge - which was greeted by a beeping horn. Quite how he thought he was going to get past on the bridge I do not know...funnily enough once we were over the bridge and onto Leathley Lane he gave me an exemplary pass, so I really don't know what that was all about...
Along the valley bottom to the Harrogate Road, back over the Wharfe into Pool and back along the other side of the valley to Otley.
From there it was up all the way to the Dynley Arms as the rain backed right off to just a few spits and spots. A rare thing happened today as I overtook someone on the two mile climb - yes, he was on a mountain bike, but they all count don't they? 
From there, it's a nice descent down through Bramhope and I retraced the outbound route as far as Wike Ridge Lane, where I added the long loop via the fringes of Scarcroft to the bottom end of Shadwell, then the climb onto the A58, which I stayed on all the way to Red Hall Lane, then Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*35.18 miles *(56.61km) in *2h 38m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,686ft* climbed

Enjoyed that, despite the rain - it was warm if nothing else. It's also the ride banked nice and early in the month for the Half Century Challenge and it takes me over 1,000 miles on the Giant 
Lots of cyclists out, as you might expect and being an early ride the roads were fairly quiet, although Otley Road remains close pass central. 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Jun 2018)

Well done @NorthernDave for hitting the 1000 on the giant, big miles and an even bigger effort.

On the subject of efforts, mine today was a pre-planned (four counties, if you will) ride out through the lanes of Leics, Derbys, Staffs and Warks with one of the fellow members of the self proclaimed “Saga CC”.

We met up at the brand new Starbucks in Ashby and as we sat having a coffee and me showing off my new bike I observed that also on the new park there was, I kid you not, a Drive Thru Greggs!! 

Once I’d got my head around that dangerous prospect, we set off on our way. The plan was to go at a reasonable pace as we wanted to try and get back before the forecasted rain. There was not much climbing planned-comparatively speaking- around 2,000 ft or so and as I knew most of the lanes on the route I could mentally prepare for the climbs.

The first couple of hours flew by as we navigated our way through NW Leics and S Derbys and as we got into rural Staffs we rode up the lanes of Hoar Cross, which is exactly where I was working on Thursday just gone and we stopped briefly to admire my handiwork! Then the first real climb followed-albeit a short one- and Will observed I hadn’t dropped out of the big ring at all up to this point and that he was struggling to keep up! It should be noted that this is quite the thing because on my Cube I couldn’t even hold his wheel on the flat let alone on a hill!!

As we began our final approach towards the cafe stop there was one more steepish hill to negotiate before the flats into Fradley Junction which came immediately after a left turn and I powered up it leaving matey to spin his way up puffing and panting!

Had a good half hour at Fradley cafe taking some photos of the canal boats as well as the bikes/each other as we devoured our bacon roll and cake combos. It was also a good opportunity to check in on a couple of other self proclaimed “Saga CCers” progress on their Fast n Flat (and torrentially wet) sportive up north.

Once we set off again all satiated and happy it was more of the same rolling lanes along which we agreed to “go steady” which lasted until we got to N Warwickshire and then it was catch up as I stopped at a junction at No Man’s Heath only for matey boy to ride straight out of it without looking! I eventually caught him as we approached the M42 junction near Measham and promptly b0ll0cked him for breaking our agreement! As we got into Measham my garmin was beeping low battery at me because it had been picking up matey boys radar thingy and drained the battery (although he denies this) and I then made the conscious decision to peel off towards home at this point being only 7 miles away. We said our goodbyes and off I went. Had one last hill to negotiate and it was plain sailing back to Coalville where it had obviously rained but had stopped by the time I got there.

So all in all, a DRY 72 miles in 4h 10, averaging 17.3mph.

I’ve a feeling that after today’s antics tonight’s anniversary meal with Mrs D won’t touch the sides!

‭https://www.strava.com/activities/1611912127


Check out A Wright good ride out! on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1611912127


----------



## lazybloke (2 Jun 2018)

I quite liked the look of "some wedding pics" recently, so I dragged the kids out to Windsor Great Park today for an explore. Managed 5 miles or so before the cacophony of "my legs are tired" got too much, but it was lovely cycling.

Nice destination. Will go again.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jun 2018)

There was some method in the early route madness. I was hoping to meet my GV friends who were riding up from the Forest but timings were fluid. So I rode over to Upton with Steve E and Sara P to meet the other Saturday Crew attendees in Upton. Rich B, Jules H, John G and Rob A were waiting. I headed out through the school with them and at Queenhill Steve E turned for home early. I got a call saying my Forest friends were coming up from Tirley. So the two groups would meet near Forthampton. Which we did. So I turned around and lead my friends to Upton where they had planned to have refreshments. The Stables did the necessary.

The GV peloton : Ken P, Martyn HW, Fred C, Andy G, Colin J, Paul W and Gordon J. I lead them by Hillend and Birtsmorton for Pendock where Leader Ken knew the roads again. Bromsberrow took us to Tillers Green and Kempley. In Newent we paused for bottle refills as the weather was quite warm. Then it was down to Huntley, Blaisdon and Flaxley before the climb known in GV circles as "The Widow Maker". Needless to say I took my time. The Littledean House Hotel was the destination and a pint of beer our reward. After wives Barb and Claire turned up our chats continued but time was getting on. Time to say my good byes.

I retraced to Flaxley then on for Northwood Green. The weather was superb and I should have been getting some assistance from a brisk breeze that had sprung up. Intermittently I was but not as much as I thought I deserved. Nevertheless I crossed the main road at Birdwood and headed for Tibberton aiming for the Hams at Ashleworth. My legs began to ask what was going on as I'd now ridden more miles than I had in 2018. But I told them to "shut up". They sort of did but each up slope was more noticeable now. The Rampings lead me to Tunnel Hill where I took my standard run by Hanley Swan. I realised I'd be 4 miles short of a significant round number so I took an extra loop to Callow End, where my legs were struggling for sure, to bring me home with an imperial century and a bit. First one of 2018 so pretty pleased especially as it was unplanned and I haven't trained for it either. 103 smiles on this one


----------



## i hate hills (2 Jun 2018)

A weekend off for me saw very hot and sunny conditions today as i got out for a wee run . Round the industrial estate and the town via the communnity campus did a couple of loops of this making it a very hot and sticky 7 mtb miles . It's not just mad dogs and englishmen that go out in the mid day sun , as it would appear that over weight asthmatic scotsmen do the very same thing . Very enjoyable though. Ride safe guys and remember your sunscreen / wellies depending which part of the country your in.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Jun 2018)

Done a lot of hard miles lately and had a fairly easy time of it this week so was expecting to go well in the Darlington Round 50 today. Despite an administrative cock up and some Darlo car park faffing I found myself at the start 50 mins early. There were a few other cyclists hanging about but nobody I knew so couldn't see any reason to wait and set off on my tod.
Seemed to go OK at first but there was a mountain biker near Kirklevington that I failed to catch all the way from there to the Stokesley turn off. And then I had a real bad patch through Hutton Rudby all the way to East Cowton. My backside was sore, my legs felt like they had toothache, I had no strength, no force, no zing. Rallied a bit when some Stockton Wheelers passed me and I was able to sit in for a while but was dropped at the first slight incline.
I wished it was over. I never wanted to get on a bike again. I counted down the miles, the yards, the feet and inches. I was so glad to get off that bike.






Dunno why I felt so bad. Mebbe coming down with summat. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (3 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Done a lot of hard miles lately and had a fairly easy time of it this week so was expecting to go well in the Darlington Round 50 today. Despite an administrative cock up and some Darlo car park faffing I found myself at the start 50 mins early. There were a few other cyclists hanging about but nobody I knew so couldn't see any reason to wait and set off on my tod.
> Seemed to go OK at first but there was a mountain biker near Kirklevington that I failed to catch all the way from there to the Stokesley turn off. And then I had a real bad patch through Hutton Rudby all the way to East Cowton. My backside was sore, my legs felt like they had toothache, I had no strength, no force, no zing. Rallied a bit when some Stockton Wheelers passed me and I was able to sit in for a while but was dropped at the first slight incline.
> I wished it was over. I never wanted to get on a bike again. I counted down the miles, the yards, the feet and inches. I was so glad to get off that bike.
> View attachment 412323
> ...


A like for getting through it. Hope the next ride is a better one.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Done a lot of hard miles lately and had a fairly easy time of it this week so was expecting to go well in the Darlington Round 50 today. Despite an administrative cock up and some Darlo car park faffing I found myself at the start 50 mins early. There were a few other cyclists hanging about but nobody I knew so couldn't see any reason to wait and set off on my tod.
> Seemed to go OK at first but there was a mountain biker near Kirklevington that I failed to catch all the way from there to the Stokesley turn off. And then I had a real bad patch through Hutton Rudby all the way to East Cowton. My backside was sore, my legs felt like they had toothache, I had no strength, no force, no zing. Rallied a bit when some Stockton Wheelers passed me and I was able to sit in for a while but was dropped at the first slight incline.
> I wished it was over. I never wanted to get on a bike again. I counted down the miles, the yards, the feet and inches. I was so glad to get off that bike.
> View attachment 412323
> ...




A like for the effort.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2018)

An 18 mile bimble today in beautiful weather. 6 cyclists. 4 runners and 2.walkers plus around 20 motorbikes. 

I have never seen so many people exercising around here before. Fab morning out.


----------



## jongooligan (3 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> An 18 mile bimble today in beautiful weather. 6 cyclists. 4 runners and 2.walkers plus around 20 motorbikes.
> 
> I have never seen so many people exercising around here before. Fab morning out.



Always like your pics wd. It looks really peaceful around there.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Always like your pics wd. It looks really peaceful around there.




Thank you JG. I am very lucky to have all this here i must admit.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)

Been on gardening duty recently, painting the decking and planters, weeding, planting flowers, etc. while Mr M gets down to the serious business of golfing 
My turn today though so took the roadie for a very pleasant wee spin.
Slightly cool first thing but brightened up, still some patches of har around, strange stuff!
Nothing much to report 
Passed a herd of cows and bull, very nosey creatures  One stood up, (what are you lookin at), then the rest, wheeled it before I started a stampede!
Met some friendly dogs and owners, gave some workmen directions  and dropped an apple off to my wee equine pal (braved the rough ground on my roadie tyres) .
She toddled over, munched the apple, gave me a big “thank you” smile then inspected the roadie whom she’s never met before. Then picked the bike up clean off the ground 
No damage done just a wee deposit of grass and apple slobber 
Very relaxing, enjoyable toddle


----------



## theloafer (3 Jun 2018)

first ride since karon,s fall (4weeks ago) doing the dalo 50 ......was fearing the worst but the girl did good. got round ok but I could tell that her back was giving her some grief with about ten miles from darlo so nursed her home weather was better than it looked first thing 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1614522986


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jun 2018)

In what would be somewhat crazy normally I turned north east off Penny Pot this afternoon to Kettlesing Head and then west on the A59 due to the A road being closed at Blubberhouses and so somewhat quiter than normal. The troublesome section at Kex Gill on Cote du Blubberhouses in TdF terms having yet again been found to be in danger of slipping down the valley side.





I then did a loop off to the south using a very narrow Spinksburn Lane to regain the A59.





Then a pretty normal route - north west along Meagill Lane, bridleway north east and then east along Menwith Hill Road, but then south back to Kettlesing Head and east along the A59 all the way to Old Spring Well roundabout at the junction with the B6161 passing Knabs Ridge Wind Farm and another wind turbine, the one on the left which is on the opposite side of the A59 serving a restaurant.




Nearing the B6161 pretty certain this is more than the 0.4% - 0.6% Starvas gradient profile is indicating.




A further loop to the north then headed west on the A59 and then south east on Burley Bank Road back to Penny Pot.
22.09 miles, 1071ft 14.5 mph avg. Varicose Vein op on Thursday so looks like being my last ride write up for a while.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jun 2018)

Mike_P said:


> In what would be somewhat crazy normally I turned north ease off Penny Pot this afternoon to Kettlesing Head and then west on the A59 due to the A road being closed at Blubberhouses and so somewhat quiter than normal. The troublesome section at Kex Gill on Cote du Blubberhouses in TdF terms having yet again be found to be in danger of slipping down the valley side.
> 
> View attachment 412365
> 
> ...




Good luck for your Operation.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Jun 2018)

After yesterdays fun and games on the MTB trails at Swinley yesterday, I wanted something a bit more relaxed today. An hour in the afternoon yesterday spent checking the trike over, and it was ready to go before 8 this morning. My lad was along with me again, and we did one of my usual routes through Wentworth and a lap of Windsor Great Park, taking in the 3 horse statues. Got very busy by the time we left at 0930hrs, a charity walk plus the usual hoardes of dog walkers, scooter kids and runners made the last little bit a cautious ride.
Home via the 1st tee at Wentworth golf club, had to stop at the red light whilst a group of ball whackers started their round.
22 miles, amazing how relaxing the recumbent can be.


----------



## delb0y (3 Jun 2018)

My ride today was on the motorbike.  Late night gigging meant a lie-in which meant I didn't have enough time to cycle over to see my folks so the ZRX it was. Certainly got my average speed up, though!


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jun 2018)

A lovely ride out to York for coffee by the minster and a walk around the city centre. 33.6 miles, lovely afternoon out.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2018)

Today brought the annual riding of the ITU World Triathlon Leeds bike course - the big event is next weekend and I know a few lads who are doing it and like to do a sighting run before the race itself.
The forecasts were all over the place for today - yr.no said non-stop rain from 9am, while the BBC and the Met Office both said overcast and dry but humid.
It was wall to wall sunshine first thing and it stayed like that all morning...

So, on the Pro Carbon (well, these were serious athletes I'd be out with ) and with plenty of time to get to Roundhay Park for the 9am meet I decided to get a few miles under the wheels and headed out in a loop via Shadwell and Slaid Hill, then down Roundhay Park Lane, timing the traffic lights at the Ring Road perfectly to accelerate up Park Lane and the long way round into the park itself via Princes Ave and Park Ave.

They were already there getting sorted and with 10k already under my belt we set off through the park to The Mansion where the bike course starts.
Street Lane across Harrogate Road, then a left onto Scott Hall Road and down the hill towards Leeds. We got a decent speed up, but hit a set of traffic lights at red which brought things to a temporary halt, then on again and around the roundabout (like you do) at Stainbeck Lane to climb back up to Street Lane, more red lights and left again. On to the unnecessarily complicated junction, round the poorly surfaced roundabout and onto Stonegate Road for 1.5 miles of descending through Meanwood, unfortunately hitting more red lights halfway down 
Another set of red lights at the Grove Road junction where it was left for the dip and then climb up to the Otley Road junction, where I was quite pleased to set the fastest speed past the "Your Speed Is..." sign (24mph ) the route turns back on itself.
Back down the hill and getting ready for the other "Your Speed Is..." sign when a Skoda driver pulled out of a side street (borderline) and then speed checked me (deliberate) all the way down the hill, before accelerating away..
Karma dictated he was stopped at the traffic lights at the Meanwood Road junction, where he struggled like anyones business to get the car in gear as the lights changed...
All the earlier down now had to be paid for with 1.5 miles of climbing back up to Street Lane, which had me thinking that the lower gearing on the Giant might have been nice in the humidity, but then it was back to the Park with just a few undulations and most of the last mile being downhill.
Tim was leading and turned a junction too early, so I was first back as the other two followed him as I shouted after them 

The triathlon does two laps of this route, so after a bit of minor fettling to one of the bikes we were off again.
I won't type all that in again, but we had the same issues with red lights at all but one set, although I did manage to improve my speed past the sign on the second outbound attempt (29mph ), but not on the return one (parked cars...).

Straight down to the car park after the second lap, where after getting everyone sorted it was ice creams all round! 

I then left to ride up home, pausing for a couple of pics on the way:










Down Wetherby Road to Elmete Lane, then up the sharp little hill for the long descent down the other side, over Wetherby Road onto the Wyke Beck Way Cycleway for the tarmac section to North Parkway and the long climb up the hill to Seacroft. Onto the CSH extension (i.e. shared path) under the Ring Road / York Road roundabout and local roads down to home.

*33.0 miles* (53.1km) in *2h 31m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,870ft* climbed and an average temperature of 17.5°C although it felt a lot warmer in the sun.

Really hard work at times and I had to push myself in places but glad to have dug in and done it. Goodness knows what the humidity was through, but we all really felt it today.
Despite being on fairly busy roads, virtually all the motorists played the game and at least the lads doing the actual event next week on closed roads won't have to worry about all those blooming red lights! 
That said, there are a couple of sections of the route where the road surface is awful, so they'll need to keep an eye on that.
It's also another point for the Half Century Challenge - back to back with yesterdays ride which I'm happy with and I even managed to squeeze in a couple of PB's 

To end, a rather odd looking map (the ITU course is pretty much everything west of 'Tropical World', which we did twice):


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Today brought the annual riding of the ITU World Triathlon Leeds bike course - the big event is next weekend and I know a few lads who are going it and like to do a sighting run before the race itself.
> The forecasts were all over the place for today - yr.no said non-stop rain from 9am, while the BBC and the Met Office both said overcast and dry but humid.
> It was wall to wall sunshine first thing and it stayed like that all morning...
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2018)

A very warm and sunny solo jaunt down to Camber Sands. And boy was it busy down there, complete car gridlock with people trying to get into the car parks.. Light winds on the way down and a nice tailwind for the return made for a nice and rapid ride. Eggs, chips and beans at the beachside cafe went down a treat. . A cuppa (well 2 actually) at Rachel's mums in New Romney made for a nice little leg rest and a cheeky pint of Doom Bar at the George pub in Yalding for rehydration purposes of course .

So, 113 miles for the day. Century #9 for the year, #237 over all and century month 91 in a row.
A thoroughly lovely cycling day. 







Camber Sands





I suppose you can call this a quintessential English image. Village cricket with the Bilsington Memorial in the background. 





Rehydration at Yalding





Gotta keep the pegs turning


----------



## IBarrett (3 Jun 2018)

Today was the 1st ‘Sunday Sermon’ ride for our club. A full fat ride organised and led by me for anyone missing the big rides we run on Saturdays. 
67.9 miles and 3,757ft of climbing. 
Luckily I spotted a rider suffering in the heat and we forced a gel and water down her and got her home safely. Otherwise an uneventful and successful attempt by me to create and run a group ride. I am quietly chuffed.


----------



## gbb (3 Jun 2018)

Tour Of Cambridge is on and it' run on my favoured roads so a 20 mile bimble where ever my nose took me, found some cyclepaths I never even knew existed...Pboro is truly well endowed with them.


----------



## Slick (3 Jun 2018)

This was yesterday but I needed sunscreen at the beginning of this ride and wellies at the end.

As the sun was splitting the skies, Mrs Slick and I decided to put the battery on her new ebike through it's paces to check if the range was as advertised or not. I also wanted to try out the new tow bar rack which worked well despite loading it wrong but you live and learn. We parked in Dumbarton and joined the NCR 7 which is definitely showing signs of wear. The first thing I noticed was the water level in the river Leven was the lowest I've ever seen it which is hardly surprising when you consider the weather we've been having. The first few miles was very busy with lots of different people just enjoying the day which is great to see but it does mean you gave to keep your wits about you as quite a number seemed to be quite surprised to see a couple of cyclists on the cycle path. Lots of different types of cyclists out and about as well, even more so when there is now at least a couple of different places hiring out bikes on Loch Lomond. Duck Bay was it's usual busy self with a mixture of picnickers, barbecuers and jet skiers. We stopped for a quick drink on the old bridge at Glen Fruin, which is a thing of real beauty although so many pass it without even noticing.





We carried on completely unhindered until we stopped again at Tarbet where we sat outside due to the heat and enjoyed probably more calories than we burned getting there.





Its whilst we were there the owner pointed out the black doom clouds rolling down the hill towards us, so we decided to eat and run before the heavens opened. Not before a quick look at what was happening with all the tourists. We sat and watched one of the boats pull away from the pier as the safety brief was being played over the tannoy. I nearly fell off my bike when the young guy informed everyone to look out for him and Wullie as they would be the first over the side if anything went wrong. 




That's when the rain started 25 miles from home and dressed for a hot summer day. We tried to out run it but had to stop briefly to try and shelter the worst of it and to let Mrs Slick get her jacket on. I knew that it would clear as soon as we got clear of the hills and the water, which it did, so there was just time for o e last stop to admire that bridge and a quick selfie.




Only about 10 easy miles from home at this point so cruised that easily other than when the wind got up a bit which wad a precursor to what was to come. I hid behind Mrs Slick on the ebike without explaining why. She hit the brakes hard when we came round a bend when she spotted a small dog. Lesson learned and I won't be doing that again in a hurry. We arrived back in Dumbarton having thoroughly enjoyed the day when the heavens really opened like a tropical storm so much so it was very difficult to see. Mrs Slick abandoned the bike and sheltered in the car leaving me to load everything up. I couldn't have got more wet if I jumped in the loch so I just took my time and as we drove out of Dumbarton it stopped. Murphy's law, 5 more minutes was all we needed but it still didn't spoil the day.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2018)

After months of pushing on and getting a bit obsessed about average speed Today I decided to some swap to pootle mode .Had to be back my 1600 so had to turn down a ride with other ccers so a solo ride planned . Headed out to do a tour of the vale of Belvior to get some tricky veloviewer squares .1 had to be left due to a locked farm gate and I think that's the only way to get that square . Another tricky at Car Colston was bagged just before a new cafe to me Verde velo at Screvington very nice and obviously cycle friendly .A few more miles around the vale then the climb out took the climb up to the castle . Into Woolsthorpe (I'm sure a ccer lives here but can't remember who ) Up to the A607 into Waltham on the Wolds and up a dead end road to Bescadby for another square then on to my favourite cafe Nice Pie who are no selling ice cream which went down well . When walking into the cafe I spotted 5 riders in what first appeared to be full team sky kit . But the word sky had been replaced by pie  The owner of the cafe appreciated the irony of team pie being at Nice pie . Had a nice chat with them they were from Coventry 55 miles away but said it was worth the ride . Final leg now Barrow ,Sileby and on 91 miles I get a puncture  second one in two days since fitting new rim and tyre thought the first one was a pinch caused by me fitting a tight tyre on new rim . Couldn't find anything in wheel fitted new tube couldn't get any air in it unscrewing the pump removed the value  .Second tube fitted and finally away Home hot and sweaty with 100.3 miles in the bag so the imperial century challenge ride in the bag . A nice steady for me 14.8 mph .Need to check rim as I have measured both punctures and they are in the same place so wheel rim related I think


----------



## pjd57 (3 Jun 2018)

Decided to try out my new Ride Leader certificate on next doors kids today.

Bike checks , tyres blown up, route planned , safety briefing etc.

A lovely 3 and a bit miles round Lambhill cemetery followed.

They enjoyed it , so did I , and they want to do it again.

We might go along the canal next time.


----------



## i hate hills (3 Jun 2018)

A bit cooler than yesterday up here . A very enjoyable 10 miler on the MTB . I have noticed i'm getting quicker on my route and i feel stronger when climbing hills. Very encouraging . Back shift this week so hope to get out in the morning .....fingers crossed.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jun 2018)

We were back at my mums for the weekend. This morning we left Great Sutton and headed to Little Sutton (greater Ellesmere Port) and on to Ledsham. In the last few years there has been lots of house building on green fields, not good.
On to Burton village, all leafy and posh, then down across the marsh. A heron wheeled in the sky, I tried to turn it into a stork but I was kidding myself.
We then went through that bloody Deeside industrial estate 




Over the A55 and up the greenway through Chester and out the other side.
We stopped at Meadow Lea farm cafe in Mickle Trafford, plenty of friendly cyclists about. There was a disabled lady with a hand cycle, that was really nice to see.
Back through Stoak and Little Stanney, 26 and a bit miles. We then had to go and see my mum and drive back to Cambs, otherwise we'd have ridden much further.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1614102500


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> We were back at my mums for the weekend. This morning we left Great Sutton and headed to Little Sutton (greater Ellesmere Port) and on to Ledsham. In the last few years there has been lots of house building on green fields, not good.
> On to Burton village, all leafy and posh, then down across the marsh. A heron wheeled in the sky, I tried to turn it into a stork but I was kidding myself.
> We then went through that bloody Deeside industrial estate
> View attachment 412482
> ...


You didn't happen to drive through the Vale of Belvior today ? Killington ? a car past me going in the other direction with an orange tandem on the roof and I thought of you


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2018)

Not been out since mid week, so popped out tonight for a quick 16 miles to check the binding SRAM brake was fixed. It is - there is a known issue with SRAM brakes where the piston binds. I've stripped the lever and sanded some material from the piston, and now it's all fine. I have a 'revised piston' on order in case this doesn't work permanently.

Just less than half a mile from home, I rounded a bend on the canal and saw two blokes stood there - soon realised why - at least 8 Canadian Geese and about 20 goslings. The two guys took a gamble and walked slowly through, whilst I walked through with a bike between me and them - quite a few hisses. Nice to see so many.


----------



## PatrickPending (3 Jun 2018)

Nice and somewhat hilly ride today... found quite a few 10% plus climbs to this route the highlight being the climb up from Launde = not done this one for 2 years since breaking a few bones but made it.....

105k -Blaby - Wigston -Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Horton on the hill - Ingarsby - Keyham - Hungarton - Cold Newton - Marefield - Halstead - Launde - Loddington - Alexton - Stockerston - Eyebrooke Reservoir - Grear Raston - Drayton - Nevile Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Gumley - Laughton - Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Countesthorpe

Still to do 162km this year but today's ride certainly tested the legs, and was rather enjoyable too!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> Nice and somewhat hilly ride today... found quite a few 10% plus climbs to this route the highlight being the climb up from Launde = not done this one for 2 years since breaking a few bones but made it.....
> 
> 105k -Blaby - Wigston -Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Horton on the hill - Ingarsby - Keyham - Hungarton - Cold Newton - Marefield - Halstead - Launde - Loddington - Alexton - Stockerston - Eyebrooke Reservoir - Grear Raston - Drayton - Nevile Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Gumley - Laughton - Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Countesthorpe
> 
> Still to do 162km this year but today's ride certainly tested the legs, and was rather enjoyable too!


You do pick the hilly parts of Leicestershire nice riding area though


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> You didn't happen to drive through the Vale of Belvior today ? Killington ? a car past me going in the other direction with an orange tandem on the roof and I thought of you




I sometimes do drive that way visiting my brother in Keyworth, but today it was back down the M6 with 2 black and white road bikes. There are 2 other eejits with an orange tandem then? Fools!


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Jun 2018)

Just as @13 rider alluded to earlier, I also have been focusing quite a bit on average speed and after yesterday’s effort the plan today was not to ride at all.

Ok, that’s a bit of a lie as I actually wanted to head out with some fellow CCers today for another ton but today’s my first wedding anniversary and so Mrs D informed me we were having visitors around today which put the kibosh on those plans. 

However one of those visitors was my sister in law who promptly told me she was suffering a knee injury from running but was ok to try cycling and so asked me to accompany her for a quick n easy ten miler which, after Mrs D’s approval, I obliged. So we went out on a nice and easy loop down to around and back from Thornton Reservoir about 5 miles away. The pace was planned around 10mph and we pretty much nailed that on. And it was just so enjoyable to pootle around on such a gorgeous day at a laid back pace not even the overbearing stench of some muppet toking on the “Moroccan Herb” could ruin it! My sister in law even managed the couple of climbs out of the valley and back towards her house with relative ease! 

I stopped at hers for a quick drink and chat with the brother in law and nephews and I set off for home, maintaining the same steady pace even though I was now solo. My average only increased because it was mainly downhill. 

So just over 20 miles today for me seemingly out of nowhere! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1614934543

Check out Gentle with Gemma on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1614934543


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I sometimes do drive that way visiting my brother in Keyworth, but today it was back down the M6 with 2 black and white road bikes. There are 2 other eejits with an orange tandem then? Fools!


I knew you had riden around that area that's what made me think it could possibly be you . Orange is obviously a popular colour


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2018)

Can a commute be in this thread? Nothing unusual about the ride in this morning except for that at 05:30 when I got up it was bright sunshine, but by 06:00 when I left for work, the mist had rolled in and just got thicker the nearer to Felixstowe seafront you got. Remarkably warm despite the mist and very little wind. 

Unfortunately for anybody who came to Felixstowe expecting a day of sunbathing on the beach, the sea mist never lifted all day. I couldn't even see the quayside cranes from the office window due to the mist despite being only about 1/4 mile away, although it burned away quite quickly inland as I found out when I nipped out for a sarnie. Having spent most of the day looking at the greyness, I needed some sunshine so I decided to extend the return leg by doing the normal first 8 or 9 miles around Felixstowe dipping in and out of the mist only to emerge again into bright sunlight. Then, once back on the High Road I turned right and headed through Trimley St. Mary & Trimley St. Martin then up the back road to Levington and Nacton, into Ipswich and back via Bucklesham and Kirton resulting in a ride home of 35 miles instead of the usual 14 or 15.

To keep with the work theme, a quick stop was made at the HQ of one of the major shipping firms in Levington for a photo


----------



## C R (3 Jun 2018)

Set off around seven, hoping for a bit of fresh air, but it was already quite muggy. By the end of the second mile I was already dripping. Still, better than raining.

Today I tried a longer variation of the Drakes Broughton loop. Up Hatfield Bank, past Littleworth and Wadborough, on to Besford, and then across Besford Bridge and on to Drakes Broughton. A bit before Drakes Broughton there is a bit of a dip, down which I manage close to 30mph, coming the other way there was a guy in a road bike who seemed to be flying up the hill, something to aspire to, maybe in the next life.

After Drakes Broughton on to the A44, and across it towards Peopleton. The idea was to turn towards White Ladies Ashton after Peopleton, but I missed the turn and ended up in Upton Snodsbury. Left turn there towards Spetchley. I was a bit apprehensive about the traffic here, as it is a narrower road than the A44, but what little traffic there was gave plenty of space.

After Spetchley it was the County Hall site, and then down Red Hill towards home.

20.8 miles at 14.8mph, with 670 feet of up.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jun 2018)

On seeing a sportive that I could reach from home, decided to enter, this was the Evans Ride it Woking (which despite the name actually started from Chobham)
85 miles was the long option, and there was approx 10 mile journey to and from Chobham.

Won't go into the long course but left home at 7.35, was underway at 8.50, won;t go into details of the course, but it was rather lumpy without any killer hills, furthest point reached was Selborne I also lost track of the navigation signs and briefly ended up in Alton, needless to say I had to go back up a hill to regain the course.

As is often the way the later stages legs etc are complaining, but finished the course and did not stop for long before returning home

https://www.strava.com/activities/1614846174

109.6 miles @ ave moving speed of 15.0 mph

4518 feet climbed


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jun 2018)

Stonechat said:


> On seeing a sportive that I could reach from home, decided to enter, this was the Evans Ride it Woking (which despite the name actually started from Chobham)
> 85 miles was the long option, and there was approx 10 mile journey to and from Chobham.
> 
> Won't go into the long course but left home at 7.35, was underway at 8.50, won;t go into details of the course, but it was rather lumpy without any killer hills, furthest point reached was Selborne I also lost track of the navigation signs and briefly ended up in Alton, needless to say I had to go back up a hill to regain the course.
> ...



Big effort, well done!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2018)

I couldn't be out for too long this morning so got the Raleigh out and stuck (mostly) to one of my tried and tested routes. It's quite overcast out there but warm and pleasantly humid with light winds which made for some nice cycling conditions. My intention this time was to take things easy and just enjoy the ride.

Saw a couple of youngsters and a parent cycling to school at Condover. From what I've seen, the ones who live in the village walk, while those from further afield are usually driven so seeing the bikes being used is nice and I hope it starts a trend.

At Atcham I took a tour through Attingham Park as I quite like to do. It's a good thing I wasn't pushing for a fast ride as the cattle in the park had decided that on or around the drive was where they wanted to be today.

I got on better than expected from Walcot to Cressage (think the wind was helping a bit along here) and didn't do too badly on the stretch after Acton Burnell either, then after Longnor the gradient is mostly in my favour on the way home so it's easy to scoot along at a good cruising speed.

35.4 miles today at an unexpectedly quick 15.6 mph average.





Traffic holdup in Attingham Park


----------



## mjr (4 Jun 2018)

I've downloaded the pictures for other reasons so here goes. This was a trip to a shop for some onions but it was sort of damp just drizzling so I decided to go to a shop a few villages away. I set off across Setchey Common along Setch Road (a place name is old when there are three ways to spell it, all said the same). Poppies, Mallow, Cow Parsley and some white flowers I can't name were colouring up the verges, which I've expertly avoiding getting in the photo.




Good speed on the gravity flat and again dropping down Wormegay Road, tempered slightly by the knowledge that I'd be returning this way if all went well. Nutter skip lorry barely waited to after the narrow section before overtaking (not a close pass) then karma as he was brought to a stop crossing the humpback river bridge. 

Hairpin turn in Womegay onto Saxon Way which is a stone road, although it seems to be more sand than stone at the minute:




Around the corner into Petticoat Lane suggested that recent dry weather and yesterday's hot sun still hadn't dried the lane out completely:




Thankfully it improved once past the first dip where almost all the tractors head into the fields and it becomes a much grassier track to the drain bridge:




I was reminded how much tougher I find this lane north to south, as it means descending on mud, climbing on sand and then descending on stone... I think it's better done the other way round!

Crossing the warren revealed foxgloves and rhodedendrons in full bloom





On the noticeboard at the edge, along with emergency contact info and adverts for the local MTB club, there was an American advert for bike/scooter dog walking leads which seemed rather surprising.





Back on tarmac, over another bit of Norfolk's terrible rough chippings and then I climbed Squires Hill (5% for 500m) to the RAF base and shops. No pictures of up there. Partly because it's on Streetview and partly because I forgot while looking around for the shop.  Onions bought, dropped back down Burnt House Drove, dodging the potholes created by all the base traffic turning, then out onto Marham fen and another stone road.




South of the river seemed like it probably had concrete panels under the stone and sand and good speed was possible, then over the sideless bridge.




North of the river wasn't in such good repair, with the corners seriously broken up - probably tractors turning at speed - then it was back on concrete to Pentney Lakes. I took a quick look at Pentney Abbey and on the way out, spotted what looked like a very old road sign, with a post-1965 no-right-turn sign but referring to long-gone company names and faded/baked to heck.




Then I rode into West Bilney Wood rather than take the 3 mile detour on roads. I tried a bridleway that I'd not ridden before but it was an extreme challenge. Rather than the sand I was expecting, it was soft clay, which made for a firm ride with occasional jolts when I hit a hoof print that had set hard. Lots of pine cones too. It gave way to sand just before rejoining the stone road which I've ridden before. It seems to have been re-shelled recently, looking like it should: Norfolk's strade bianchi.




Annoyingly, the west end of that road is a footpath (maybe I'll suggest an upgrade to bridleway again), but it was probably still worth the walk to avoid the detour which I've done too often. That brought me back to the humpback bridge from earlier and I retraced my route home. Either I was on a very good day, holding over 15mph up the long drag up towards home, or I had a tailwind. Still no proper rain.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jun 2018)

I did a massive 6 miles today.. I needed to drop a prescription into the Dr so instead of faffing around getting the car out, driving there then finding a parking space, i decided just to use my bike. Much easier and probably just as fast in the end.


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Jun 2018)

Seventy five smiles on Sunday climbing north out of the Vale of York to Sutton Bank the back way via Easingwold (rammed with cyclists), Coxwold and up from Kilburn to the White Horse. Old Byland, Helmsley, Hovingham and Sherriff Hutton, then home. 3500 feet of climbing (we walked the 25% stuff but got up the 16%, even after a hearty lunch).


----------



## Donger (4 Jun 2018)

Yesterday's ride. Too knackered to write it up last night. Made up a 54 mile club "away day" ride in Somerset into a 62.3 miler for the Metric Century a Month Challenge. As I suspected, the pace on the mostly flat stretch out from Cheddar to Glastonbury and round to Wells was fast. About 2mph faster than I was comfortable with, so I could tell it was going to be a tough one. Just before arriving in Wells we got a good view of Glastonbury Tor, which had been straight into the sun when we had passed it earlier. (No hippies today):




We had a very welcome snack and drinks break on the Cathedral Green in Wells, where we met up with the faster group. Lovely pasties from a shop near the cathedral and a nice bit of shade under a tree before posing for the obligatory club photo. (That's me in the middle):




Next up came the return to Cheddar via Wookey Hole and a bit of main road, and the assent of Cheddar Gorge. True to form, not a single photo taken of the gorge, as we were all determined to get up it in one go! This shot of our little group was taken just after the top of the gorge .... which I was most definitely last to get up:




The gorge was busy (Sunday after half term) and there seemed to be some kind of Gumball Rally going on, with McLarens, Lamborghinis, a Renault Alpine and several Mercedes, Porsches and BMS all showing off. I had been this way before on the "Tasty Cheddar" audax, which was one of the toughest rides I had ever done. I was momentarily pleased to learn that we were going to hang a left and head downhill next. I was further encouraged by the brilliant descent down through another pretty impressive gorge known as Burrington Combe, which was a delight. Couldn't shake the feeling that we would soon have to start climbing again though. Our pub stop at the Lamb Inn near Shipham was a most welcome break. I had just lost a rear light that rattled loose on the descent of the Combe, and I really couldn't be arsed to go back uphill to look for it!




My legs were nearly gone by the time we stopped for a pint, so I left the pub a few minutes before the others to start the next climb so that I didn't hold them up too much. The climb back up the Mendips to Charterhouse was a long, tough one, vicious enough in places to force me to weave and zig-zag around using every inch of the width of the road. At this point I could easily have given up ... except that I had to get back to my car anyway! It all became worth it when we finally started to descend the Cheddar Gorge. Wow! What a great feeling. At a point where the light conditions were OK, I pulled over to get a shot of Lisa and Tina swooshing past me. Timed it just right:




Had a bit of banter with an Aussie tourist in the pub at the bottom of the gorge and savoured a pint of orange and lemonade with loads of ice. By this time the sun was scorching hot  and we could have stayed in the beer garden for ever:




Unfortunately, 100km is not 54 miles, it's 62.14, so I still had another 8 miles to go. Rich (on the right above), partly out of goodwill and partly due to the fact that he was car sharing with me, agreed to accompany me for another 8 miles .... out to the lovely village of Axbridge and back via Cheddar Reservoir.
Rich in Axbridge:




After a final lap of Cheddar, involving one last little climb up through a lovely residential area I'd never found before, we arrived back at the car park on 62.3 miles (100.2km). Job done..
Another fantastic ride in great company and beautiful weather. I just think perhaps I'd be better off doing my century rides either on my own or with a smaller group of friends ..... and in cooler weather. That has to be one of the toughest five rides I've ever done. Drank loads on the day, and another five pints of beer, water and fruit juice in the evening .... and was still too dehydrated to sweat any more. 24 hours later I'm really glad I did it though. Superb route through the Mendips.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> I knew you had riden around that area that's what made me think it could possibly be you . Orange is obviously a popular colour




We will be riding around that neck of the woods soonish, give us a wave if you see us!


----------



## Slick (4 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> Yesterday's ride. Too knackered to write it up last night. Made up a 54 mile club "away day" ride in Somerset into a 62.3 miler for the Metric Century a Month Challenge. As I suspected, the pace on the mostly flat stretch out from Cheddar to Glastonbury and round to Wells was fast. About 2mph faster than I was comfortable with, so I could tell it was going to be a tough one. Just before arriving in Wells we got a good view of Glastonbury Tor, which had been straight into the sun when we had passed it earlier. (No hippies today):
> View attachment 412623
> 
> We had a very welcome snack and drinks break on the Cathedral Green in Wells, where we met up with the faster group. Lovely pasties from a shop near the cathedral and a nice bit of shade under a tree before posing for the obligatory club photo. (That's me in the middle):
> ...


Sounds like a great effort, well done.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (4 Jun 2018)

Between today and yesterday 135km and 1905m of climbing. Lots of sun and lots of sun cream. Time about 4.5hrs total. Happy enough as was solo on both trips.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> We will be riding around that neck of the woods soonish, give us a wave if you see us!


Leicester cycle chatters favourite cafe stop Nice Pie at Old Dalby is worth a visit


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jun 2018)

So far a few days of rather unexciting rides, being commutes. But worthy of note, for me anyway, on my ride home from work this morning the trusty 2014 Boardman CX Team which has been my regular commuting machine passed the 10,000 miles mark. In some ways it's like Trigger's broom, but I can't knock it for £730. In all those miles I've replaced tyres (on 3rd set), chains, cassette, BB and most recently cables. The rear wheel was swapped out as the freehub went iffy, so a used set from a fellow CC member were acquired.
Roll on the next 10 thousand


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Jun 2018)

A lovely late afternoon for a quick ride out to Cawood & Back. 20.5 miles with an average of 17.3 mph. Photo between Biggin & Little Fenton.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jun 2018)

Took the sister in law out again for an uppey-downey ride through the local lanes to help her recover from a running induced knee injury at her request and I was only too happy to oblige!

Slightly quicker than Sunday and she even managed a top 10 placing on a strava segment! She was very apologetic for her abilities (or self perceived lack of them) but she’s a lot stronger than she gives herself credit for! She annihilated Markfield hill!

Did an 11.7 mile loop from hers plus riding there and back- uphill there, down hill return, taking my
miles to 22 for today.

Last one now til next week, having a rest.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1618992557

Check out Gentle with Gemma pt 2 - The Markfield Big Dipper on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1618992557


----------



## delb0y (5 Jun 2018)

A quick after-work loop up a narrow and steep lane onto the Cotswold escarpment and then back down the newly re-surfaced main road and home. Just ten miles. But a good work out. This was the same ride I did a couple of weeks back when I had to pause half way up to let the heart rate slow. This time I took it much easier from the off and managed to get all the way up without stopping - although the last twenty or thirty metres was hard. Weirdly the computer said that this evening's total ascent was 690 feet and a max grade of 16.9%, whereas last time the total ascent was 790 feet and max grade was 24.7%. Big difference and I've no idea why. Makes me wonder how often the computer is wrong.

Here's the view from the top of the hill looking over to some other hills in the deep dark Dean.


----------



## derrick (6 Jun 2018)

Another fun 25 miles last night, got to the pub in our third fastest time. loving this route, spent to much time in the pub, feeling knackered this morning.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1619349917


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jun 2018)

Stonechat said:


> On seeing a sportive that I could reach from home, decided to enter, this was the Evans Ride it Woking (which despite the name actually started from Chobham)
> 85 miles was the long option, and there was approx 10 mile journey to and from Chobham.
> 
> Won't go into the long course but left home at 7.35, was underway at 8.50, won;t go into details of the course, but it was rather lumpy without any killer hills, furthest point reached was Selborne I also lost track of the navigation signs and briefly ended up in Alton, needless to say I had to go back up a hill to regain the course.
> ...


Pic of the event


----------



## jongooligan (6 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5268326, member: 9609"]we're into full summer now though  a love a bit of summer
[/QUOTE]

Belting pics with the new camera @User9609. What is it?


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jun 2018)

Stonechat said:


> Pic of the eent
> View attachment 412855



Superb stuff @Stonechat


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jun 2018)

Afternoon. 18 miles for me in very warm weather. Lots of sun as well. What fab weather we are having in Wales at the moment.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jun 2018)

After a few nights of commuting it was almost nice to get out for a 'me' ride. Motivation was low but once I got going I perked up a bit. Pretty chilly it was, and I had arm warmers and gilet on the whole ride. 
Nothing too fancy, a quick spin out to Chobham, through Windlesham, Ascot then WGP to home.
34 miles, and back to the commute tonight.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jun 2018)

June and time for a new Imperial Century Challenge ride. I'd thought long and hard about what route I want to do this month then, for various reasons, deciding to do the ride today meant a rethink at short notice so the route I actually did was a variation of the one I did for my April challenge ride.

I set my alarm for 6.30 intending on a later start than usual but my body clock woke me at 5.30 so I was up and about in good time to be on the road for seven and heading south to Acton Burnell and Cardington. It was busier out on the roads than I've been used to at this time of the morning, and there was a little impatience on display from some. The weather was fabulous: sunny, light winds, although a little on the cool side at the start. I toyed with the idea of taking a fleece but knew that it wouldn't be long before I took it off, then it's just extra luggage.

Reaching Cardington I turned north again towards Hughley, skirting close to Harley and taking a meandering route through Harnage Grange to Cressage. I took the quiet lane to Wroxeter and for a change rode to Atcham (I don't normally from this direction) and on the way disturbed a buzzard that had been sat at the side of the road, causing it to take off and fly along the road just three feet ahead of me until it had enough momentum to soar up to the height of the hedge and wheel away to the right. Wonderful! They aren't half big close up!

Atcham, Upton Magna, Withington and High Ercall came and went without incident. At Heath Lanes I came round a corner to find a car being backed into the road which was followed by a very english standoff (You go first. No, _you_ go first ). Immediately after that I overtook a chap on a nice new looking recumbent trike (a Hase I think).

I can't recall exactly where but somewhere around here I almost collided with a pheasant which ran across the road in front of me then decided to double back . Stupid creature!

Between Eaton upon Tern and Ollerton I caught another cyclist who called out "give us a tow" I was quite surprised at how many other cyclists there were out today. They all picked the right day though.

I paused for a bite to eat by the church at Stoke on Tern then proceeded into Market Drayton and took a different route through town including a climb I'd usually avoid as there are easier roads, but which turned out not to be too bad after all (seems steeper going down it).

Another slightly circuituous route followed through Longford, Longslow, Calverhall and Ightfield then I was headed west to Prees and had a good run on the way. There is a junction I had to cross which has poor visibility due to the vegitation that's grown up and I started my dash across _just _as a car came into view. This happened twice more later on at other junctions with limited visibilty - my timing is obviously not good today.

From Prees I had a really good run through Whixall and Northwood. I paused to eat my lunch on the canal bridge at Hampton Bank then carried on to Welshampton, Coptiviney and into Ellesmere where I didn't bother going to look at The Mere this time. At this point I knew that I could have just taken the most direct route home and got my 100 miles, however I was feeling pretty good and decided to go an alternative way to Rednall, West Felton, Woolston, Maesbrook, The Royal Hill, Pentre and Great Ness (rejoining the shorter route here) before finishing off through Montford Bridge, Bicton, Shelton, Meole Brace and home.

This all went pretty smoothly. I paused for another bite to eat at Melverley Green and watched the tractors going by (frantic activity harvesting hay). There are a couple of hills after Pentre and Montford Bridge and I was a little slow up these but not nearly as bad as I've been on some challenge rides.

While using the cycle path not too far from home I caught and overtook a youngster who was on the opposite side of the road. As I passed I heard a frantic changing of gears and looked across to find him sprinting after me. Made me smile.

A fraction over 112 miles today (I had to ride past the house then back again to round it up) at 14.2 mph average.





Acton Burnell early on in the ride.





At St Peter's, Stoke on Tern where I had my elevenses stop.





Last time I was here the elephant grass had just been harvested. It's taking its time but the new growth is well under way and later in the summer it'll be 8 feet tall (as shown here)





Market Drayton.





Taken at a quick drink stop on the way to Calverhall. Mainly because I couldn't get over the look of that sky.





Calverhall.





Lunch stop overlooking the Shropshire Union Canal at Hampton Bank.





Ellesmere. This road is closed off for work but there was plenty of room to walk the bike past.





Just dropping in on my financial adviser.





View to the Breidden on my way to The Royal Hill


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2018)

An evening ride on the tandem. We were heading to Histon and the Red Lion pub.
Once there we had a pint of Tring ale each and shared some whitebait and squid.
We then set off for home via Girton, here's the church 






We then went via the new suburb of Eddington and its lovely wildflower verges






Through the West Cambridge site, taking the tandem down a tight, downhill zigzag path.
In Coton someone needed the loo, so I had a pint. The bike waited patiently 





Up Madingley hill, we were overtaken by two commuters, we got back past them before the roundabout.

16 miles in warm sunshine.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1621634749


----------



## Donger (6 Jun 2018)

Left it late tonight for it to cool down a bit before heading out at 7.00pm around the lanes of Gloucestershire. Our local canal bridge is closed for repair, so I had to divert to cross the canal at the Sims Lane bridge and ride along the gravel tow path. The bridge is going to be closed until the 15th June, so it messes with my bread and butter 20 mile ride.




The bonus is that the next mile or so along the lane was totally quiet, with not a vehicle to be seen. I ambled along the banks of the Severn at Stonebench and again at Epney, before re-crossing the canal at Saul Junction and turning around at Splatt Bridge on the canal at the far end of Frampton on Severn. On my way back through Frampton, I stopped at one of the village ponds to see whether the swan family were about. They were nowhere to be seen, but the water lillies are starting to flower now.




Headed back home via Epney, then took Castle Lane back to the A38 to see if I could catch sight of the deer that my clubmates had spotted a couple of weeks back (I've seen plenty near the Cotswold edge, but I've never known any to find their way onto the strip of land between the Severn and the canal, as that means somehow crossing both the M5 motorway and the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal). No deer sighting, but nice to take a different route for a change.
20.2 more miles done.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Aravis (7 Jun 2018)

For the June _Imperial Century a Month_ ride I headed for somewhere new, the Clent Hills south-west of Birmingham. New on a bike, that is - I've passed through on the motorway innumerable times, looking up and thinking "There's somewhere I must go."

A warm-up on the good old A38 to just south of Worcester, then a loop out to Great Martley, before re-crossing the river at Stourport and ascending the Clents. Having seen hardly any cyclists, suddenly there were loads, all seemingly magnetically attracted to pubs. They were of course assembling for the start of their rides - I'd forgotten how early I'd started!

At the summit, I found that the pass has an official name. Not quite Hardknott, but there are several sections over 10% and locally it seems to be quite a respected climb:






There was now a fairly arduous section through the uplands towards the neighbouring Lickey Hills. The views to Birmingham would have been more rewarding on a clearer day, but worth recording:










I was targeting the specific distance of 131 miles, the lowest number I didn't yet have on a GPS-recorded ride. Reaching the top of the final steep climb over the Lickeys I was momentarily overcome by the sight of a road name - Twatling Hill - and failed to register that I wanted to go that way. So couple of hundred yards I really didn't want, but I managed to get it right in the end.

Next there was a long section of dreamy downhill through Tardebigge, of canal fame, before I started to find myself amongst roads I've ridden before. Here is a rather upmarket-looking pub/restaurant in the village of Hanbury, between Alcester and Droitwich. I don't think I ever met the guy online, but I know many did, and when this place comes into view it always makes me smile:






Shortly afterwards I'd picked out a "new" road with a couple of fords. In both cases, finding the path to the footbridge was far from easy. My attempt at a photograph isn't great, but here it is anyway:






The bridge was too narrow to stand beside the bike, and there was a wheel-sized gap between the planks right in the centre, just visible. But I made it across.

I re-crossed the river and my outward route at Upton, after which I always feel I'm on the home stretch. For the first time in a while, it really felt as though the legs would go on for ever, and I thoroughly enjoyed the final stretch. I hit my target on the nose with 131.67 miles - no need to cheat by stopping the GPS early.


----------



## Vantage (7 Jun 2018)

*WAR!!!
*
I took a short pootle to the atm this morning as Erin had nicked my last fiver for a school trip.
No issues during my ride through the park and past her school. But coming back? Different story.
As I was nearing this mini roundabout one of our favourite driver types (a taxi driver) felt the need for a mgif and almost clipped my front wheel as he pulled in behind the car in front of me. I had been in primary for the last 50 ft or so. I braked hard and swung in behind him and waited. But then I saw red. Why should I let him get away with that? I shouldn't!
Straight away I passed him on the inside and parked dead in front of him as we waited to cross the junction. I stayed in front all the way to the next set of traffic lights.
As I got there they were turning green and 2 cars in front were waiting to turn right onto Moss Bank Way and so I patiently waited till they were clear before going straight across to go through the park. At this section one can choose to indicate left and go through the park or follow the road around to the right and proceed along Moss Lane. I indicated very clearly as I always take primary here to reduce the chances of crap passing.
Mr Taxi driver then snuck up my inside close and at speed and right hooked me to go along Moss Lane. I braked veeeery hard and was now fuming. That bas***d nearly scratched my bike! How dare he!!!
My personal safety was pushed to one side and I gave chase.





Giving it everything I was barely hanging onto his sight when the god of hell fire took pity on me and told him to turn right down Forest Road. I'd get the barsteward at his pickup I thought.
As I rode along I saw him up ahead and he was doing a 3 point turn heading back towards me. As I got closer he looked to be trying to get around me and I really started losing my temper with him. My hard as fork northern Spa and I played chicken with him and he and I both slammed our brakes on stopping inches from each other. Not the wisest of decisions but I was fuming and not thinking clearly.
"WHAT THE F**K ARE YOU PLAYING AT!"
Couldn't hear his reply. I rode around to the passenger side.
"That's twice now that you've passed me like a f***ing nob. What's the problem???"
His reply was a mixture of broken English that I couldn't understand and arms waving about.
A minute or so of me swearing and yelling at him and he trying to answer and we were getting no where.
I finished by telling him to go back to driving school and rode off with my heart pounding.
I took it easy going past the park and up Cinder Lane to home as I could feel my glucose levels dropping.
My best friend from when we were school kids popped in for a brew and I was telling him my tale. He was in hysterics as he remembers all too well what a bad tempered bugger I was when growing up. Not much has changed it seems


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2018)

I was going to Otley.I had to talk myself in to going out.There seems to be a block in my head saying naw you are not going to like it.So off i go,the scenic way Eccup Res,and down towards Bramhope,well i did not feel right so i turned off and headed towards Headingley,i found myself outside an Ice Cream Parlour,how did that happen.What a great idea,sometimes it's not always about the bike and ride.So i got myself a Banoffee waffle,oh my word it was big what a super portion toffee sauce and a big dollop of ice cream eaten with a knife and fork.It was brilliant ,i finished off with a latte.The sun shone warm on my back as i tootled home at 13-00,15 miles,no pressure no time keeping,a very nice tootle out,sometime things are better when not planned.Sat here very happy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> *WAR!!!
> *
> I took a short pootles to the atm this morning as Erin had nicked my last fiver for a school trip.
> No issues during my ride through the park and past her school. But coming back? Different story.
> ...


Not sure I can give a like for having had to deal with the prat and it getting you so riled up.


----------



## Vantage (7 Jun 2018)

Peace!

After my ride this morning I did some fettling on the bike. I hammered the hell out of my Brooks to get the saddle rails level which worked (YAY!) and put my little short stumpy stem back on then pootled out for a short ride.
Out in the sunshine in shorts and tshirt I rode up Chorley Old Road to Walker Fold Road. I made a few stops on the way to adjust saddle height but I think I have the height, position and angle nailed now...till I decide to balls it all up again. 
Going along I spotted a trail to my left just before the road bends right up an incline.
I went through the gate, down the steps, along some very dodgy looking path and finally found a rideable bit. On I go and no sooner than I start pedalling than a bunch of more steps going down turn up. I give up. Turned back and got back on the road.
Climbing, more climbing and then a bit more climbing till I was on the flat and then it a right turn onto Longshaw Ford Road. I was able to let the bike coast pretty much all the way down with little braking and reached 31mph. If it weren't for the little loose stones all gathered in the centre of the lane that slick tyres love to slip on I probably could have gone faster but, I'm a scaredy cat. 
As I crossed the bridge over Dean Brook I could hear the familiar sound of my back tyre chewing through the rear mudflap....it really bugs me that. Stopped and freed it.
Through Bamber Bridge and home via Cinder Lane and the estate. Nice little ride


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> *WAR!!!
> *
> I took a short pootle to the atm this morning as Erin had nicked my last fiver for a school trip.
> No issues during my ride through the park and past her school. But coming back? Different story.
> ...



Well done @Vantage for keeping a lid on it, in the circumstances it must’ve took a lot of strength. Me personally, I’d have decked the tw4t.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jun 2018)

I made the mistake of lazing about before going out tonight. As a result I was lethargic all the way round.
I saw some nice birds- yellowhammer, whitethroat, swallow and swift.

As a punishment for being a lightweight I returned via Long Road.

15 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1623552356


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Jun 2018)

For the last two weeks I've had the sort of cold that's not bad enough to take a day off sick but too bad to go out on the bike. The upwelling of phlegm (sorry) had died down a bit today and the sun was out, so I tried a flattish loop that ended up as a thirty miler. I didn't need to stop until hit with a good view, looking south over Kelso towards the Cheviot on the horizon which has finally lost the last of its snow. 






Stopping for a photo was enough to bring on a coughing fit, so I thought I'd check out the nearest burial place in case it got worse. I'd cycled past this loads of times but never gone in for a look. It's an eco burial site where your hand-crafted wicker basket / cardboard box is buried under a tree. The centre piece is an old folly called the Hundy Mundy. 




All very tranquil. Doubt they'd bury me on my bike as it's not biodegradable. Something to be said for steel frames I suppose.

Nearer home the evening sun was at the right angle to hit all three bridges at Leaderfoot. Front to back Leaderfoot viaduct (1863), Drygrange Old Bridge (1776) and A68 Drygrange New Bridge (1973), with a bonus site of roman ampitheatre occupied by lambs in the foreground. 




The map -


----------



## Slick (7 Jun 2018)

I felt today would be another good opportunity to get another 50 miles in but it didn't quite work out that way and actually ended up being quite a tough 50k. 

Mrs Slick and I left home in bright sunshine. We were heading for Largs letting Google choose our route (which was my first mistake) and turned off at Lugton. We did see a road closed sign for local access only which I assumed would allow pedestrian and cyclist access (which was my second mistake). We eventually came across major road works which was a completely missing bridge, so had to about turn and find another route. We rejoined the Irvine road and turned off at another single track road which was a perfect ribbon of tarmac which we followed to Beith. The next few miles were a series of overly complicated twists and turns that avoided most of the roads until we got to Kilbirnie and a fairly tough climb to get up to the hill lochs which certainly made me sweat but Mrs Slick took with ease on the ebike. The last obstacle was going down the Haley brae (might not be spelled quite like that). I usually love the downhill blast but there's a couple of hairpin bends that requires respect so I had to feather the brakes most of the way down but it was still fun. A couple of views from Largs beach as we sat and enjoyed what must be the best fish supper in the country.




Millport boat heading out.




Not 100% sure but I think that's the Arran boat and the cowal peninsula in the background.




We headed part way home as far as Howood then tried to climb up to Bowfield and I instantly regretted the Nardinis double nougat but I just about made it home intact other than 3rd degree sun burn on my head. 
Last picture




His n her choice of reward at the end. Delish


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jun 2018)

Tuesday's Ride

Mrs 26 and I had a bit of an adventure planned. The first leg was a bike ride (naturally!). We rode on a standard route around the southern end of the Hills and aimed at the crossing of the Marcles from Much Marcle. On again over the other side we went by Fawley Court for a look at the old house before dropping to the Wye at Hoarwithy. The pub here welcomed us for some lovely lunch and a pint of Wye Valley ale.

The next stage would be lumpy I knew but initially it was steady ramps to gain some height. We climbed to Orcop Hill and then onto Saddlebow Hill where the views westward were lovely. We were riding in some lovely hilly country in quiet lanes. Zooming off Saddlebow Hill Mrs 26 missed a turn. I adapted for the error but it lead us to miss the objective of this leg of the ride. So eventually we retraced over some lumps we had already conquered to visit the 12th century church at Kilpeck. It was definitely worth the extra effort, even Mrs 26 said so. The remains of the castle were also interesting. We looped back onto Saddlebow Hill where Mrs 26 was finding the ups a bit of a challenge now. Back at Kentchurch for the second time we headed for Garway and more lumpy country. The Church at Garway is also an ancient one, but where is the Dovecot we've come to see? No worries, it's a nice place for a picnic. Onwards to St Weonards still in the lanes took us via Llangarron and flatter terrain. Soon we were crossing the busy A40 and dropping down to the Wye for our overnight hotel. 68 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jun 2018)

Wednesday's "commute"

Ride to the Canoe Centre from Kerne Bridge with Mrs 26 and after a days canoeing return via Goodrich Castle to the Hotel at Kerne Bridge. 8 smiles but 15 in the canoe


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jun 2018)

Mrs 26 and I packed up and rode to Ross on Wye where we had another (after a great hotel breakfast) coffee. Thence we pottered into the standard short run back but stopped at Upton Bishop where we admired the old church. From there we continued on to Dymock and Bromsberrow Heath where Mrs 26 had plans for a cafe stop. This time we had tea. From there it was an easy run back through the Castlemorton lanes to complete a lovely 3 days away from it all. 34 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jun 2018)

After the "Tour de Wye" return with Mrs 26 I headed back to the Forest and Littledean to take part in a ride with the GV lads. Lots out despite the iffy weather as showers were about this evening. Ken lead us to Mitcheldean and on across the A40 by The Moody Cow (yes that's the name of the pub) to Old Gore where the fun starts. It's a long ramp down and the lads give it some welly. I hit 25 mph at one point but was well off the back. They are good lads as we regrouped at Much Marcle. Ken released the fast lads from the leash at Kempley and a select band formed a slow group. We took our time along the Linton Ridge and down to Lea before returning by Mitcheldean and a climb of "The Widow Maker" to GV HQ. Great to catch up with some I haven't seen for a year. 30 smiles


----------



## Vantage (8 Jun 2018)

I could sleep forever at this point in time. 
I set off this morning just before 9 for trip east for once. 
Once through Bamber Bridge I started the climb up Longshaw Ford Road and gave up halfway up. The rest I walked. Right onto Scout Road and then into Belmont where another right turn lead me to Stones Bank Road. It was here that I decided to squeeze a bit more air into the tyres. Another dizzy spell that had me grabbing the bike in order to stay upright. It seems to happen after working hard thus causing my heart rate to increase a fair bit. I may phone the stroke team about this.
Further on I had to revert to walking the bike up a hill again and through Boltons more famous dogging spot. A few parked empty cars and nothing going on. Maybe Boltonions are a bunch of wet tea towels. Who knows.
A short stretch on Blackburn Road and then right again onto Green Arms Road. 




Left into the beautiful villages of Chapeltown when I saw these cheery haybales



and where a photo opportunity presented itself and onto Edgeworth. Leaving there I saw a nice waterwheel. Apparently preserved since 1975.




I do like old stuff when it hasn't been polished to death and made to look new. 
From there it was a fairly boring ride to Tottington although the scenery was nice.
A left turn took me into Greenmount and into Bury via a shared use path. 




I missed a turn on the path in Bury and followed my non sense of direction till I rejoined it after a series of twists and turns. 
The Manchester Bolton and Bury Canal (more swamp than canal) was followed to Radcliffe and then the cycle trail from there took me into Bolton town centre.
I decided on a pootle through Queens Park and was following 2 chaps on a footbridge crossing the River Croal waiting for a gap to pass them when one of the dirty barstewards just lobbed an empty bottle over the side without a thought. If I'd only been bigger I thought. I wasn't feeling brave today. 
Through the park and up to Chorley New Road for a while then up through the streets to Chorley Old Road and home by 2pm.
No incidents with idiot drivers today 
30 miles averaging 8.4mph and around 2300ft of climbing. It was RWGPS that was inflating my avg's, not the etrex.
Slow but enjoyable if tiring ride


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jun 2018)

I did 3 miles into town and back this afternoon. Which was far more enjoyable that the stupid o'clock in the morning commutes home I've had the past few nights. 
Looking forward to the weekend to get out on a nice ride


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jun 2018)

A fairly quick ride this morning as I had to be back so as to go over to my Aunt's and do more gardening & furniture shifting jobs for her.

I opted to head into town, through The Quarry. a meandering route through Sundorne to avoid the rough and muddy canal path, then Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover, Lyth Hill and home.

After overnight rain had left the roads wet I opted for the knockabout bike and was out at the time all the kids were headed for school, which made for rather slow progress on the cycle paths, but not as slow as the motorists were going .

The Quarry was as busy as I'd usually expect, with the extra hazard of dog owners walking on one side of Victoria Avenue while their dog is the other side on a hard-to-see extending lead. A pet hate of mine (pun intended. )

As mentioned I avoided the muddy path by taking a detour. This involved crossing a particularly busy junction and I got taken by surprise when a Porsche driver stopped to allow me across when she didn't have to. I doubt you'll see this but thanks anyway.

Having toured through the housing estates I was finally back on the tarmac section of the old canal path, then out onto quieter roads between Uffington and Atcham with mostly only the swish of my tyres on wet tarmac to disturb the quiet. Very nice.

A large removal van was about to block my route at Cross Houses, but I was waved past, then things were pretty uneventful the rest of the way home apart from having to splash through a flood at the top of Lyth Hill (about time someone recut the drainage channels into the field).

22.3 miles at 13.1 mph average. Over at my Aunt's the garden has a nice new gravel path and a bit less clutter in the house. I am going to ache in the morning.





Just the one pic today from Thomas Telford's Atcham Bridge. Still lots of rain cloud lurking about the place.


----------



## KEEF (9 Jun 2018)

Last night banks of the Tyne


----------



## galaxy (9 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Another pleasant (Wear) valley Sunday. My thoughts all seem to stray to places far away. I need a change of scenery. And as I was up before the weekend squire began to mow his lawn I pointed myself to Teesdale and was in Staindrop too early for the cafe to be open. On then to Middleton, after a brief crossing of the Tees to the Yorkshire side, for breakfast at the 'Cundy'. Except it's not the Conduit anymore and is now called the Teespot. It's still a good caff though and the scrambled eggs were direct from the new owners own chooks.
> A frustrating visitation as I was leaving the village. Couldn't find the source of the deflation or anything obvious through the tyre. A couple of riders passed as I was putting in the new tube, both asking if I was OK and telling me that they too had just had to fix flats.
> Into upper Teesdale then with the meadows looking alpine and the roads still fairly empty although I was now getting buzzed by the occasional low flying motorbike. The gradual climb up to Langdon Beck was going all too easily as there was now a fairly stiff NE wind pushing me along - that free ride would have to be paid for later.
> At the signpost for St. John's Chapel I took the road out of the valley towards Weardale and began the climb of Chapel Fell into the wind. This side is usually the easy side but not today as a cheerful farmer told me, pulling alongside me on his quad with a huge grin on his face. Well I still got to the top without having to get out of the saddle and the views, although a bit hazy, were reward enough for the effort.
> ...



Done those routes and similar lots of times back in my North East Days, i lived in Shiney Row, went to school ocasinlly in Chester.


----------



## galaxy (9 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Nice amount of bimbleneuring and coffeeneuring today through the Wellow and Avon Valleys. Lots of flatness for a change. Rescued some chaps who had a derailleur trip into their rear wheel. Wow, what a mess: Spokes, jockey wheels, derailleur and hanger all over the place. I felt quite queasy.
> 
> Well worth checking out TT Cycles in Bradford on Avon. Now there’s a bike shop. Leave your wallet at home. Anyway enjoy my pictures.
> View attachment 411456
> ...


Realy like that Bike


----------



## graham56 (9 Jun 2018)

A nice bimble along the Tyne Valley from Wylam into Newcastle and back.
Refreshments at the Quayside. Mrs G had an off on a patch of gravel.


----------



## galaxy (9 Jun 2018)

I remember crossing those Briges many times normally heading to Bellingham or up to the coast, often just to Denton Cycles for a chat.


----------



## postman (9 Jun 2018)

No no no.Not 25 miles but 26 that extra mile is very important.I actually like the sound of 25 x 26 i might just use that as an Avatar.So sunshine was promised between 10-00 and 11-00.Well i woke up early 06-10,and i could not get back to sleep,well get out and have a good start.I was moving by 07-40.I thought i was being clever,trouble was nobody got Mr Sun out of bed.It was a trifle cold on the legs,and despite stopping in Bramhope to apply leg warming cream,they did not warm up.So a stop at Otley for a brew.Trouble was i was too early 08-25 outside CafeCafe,he was mopping his floor.So carry on i thought up and out to Embsay Steam Railway one of my fave rides.Well just short of Weston i thought no,back to the park have a quick bite to eat,then go for a brew.Going out to Weston i got lodged in the middle of some proper fast cyclists i thought it was funny,two passed me but due to traffic the other three could not get past for a few yards,so there was i 68 and puffing in with some elite,well they soon dropped me,but i enjoyed those few mins amongst some pros.Anyway back to Otley two lattes great conversation with James the owner,it was still cool and grey and his customers were still in bed i think.Now i turned off my cycle app,which was a mistake because i flew home i was so.These short blocks of 25,26 today and 30 are doing me a power of good.Home at 12-10 and the sun has finally come out,too late mate.Lovely morning.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jun 2018)

Nice few hours out with my lad this morning, more training for the planned big ride in the school holidays. 28 miles to Hampton Bridge and back. The towpath was stupidly busy with a running club doing something, and scores of rowing boats out at Molesey. Bikes very dusty now, so may need a clean before the commute Monday.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jun 2018)

With stuff to do later in the day that ruled out a last minute entry in @ColinJ 's legendary Humber Bridge Extravaganza, I set the alarm to get out 'early', although it was 8am when I finally left, mainly due to an excess of faffing about. 

On the Boardman and I've got to say it was a touch cool compared to other recent rides, so the arm warmers stayed on.
The usual combination of roads to Shadwell, then past the pub and up the rise towards Slaid Hill lights when I spotted this sign:




Now I'm very much a dog person, but even to me this seems a bit cruel and not something to be boasting about at the side of the road...

Anyhow, on to the traffic lights, where a nice car driver triggered them for me, and onto Wike Ridge Lane through the dip and onto Tarn Lane along to Scarcroft and down Ling Lane, which despite being where all the millionaires live is still easily the most poorly surfaced road in the district.
Then left onto the A58 for the long drop down through Bardsey to Collingham. Over the bridge and into Linton for ups and downs to Wetherby, then a last minute decision to climb the hill and head for Spofforth.
Down the hill to Stockeld Park and the climb up the other side and into the village where all the traffic was exceptionally well behaved - there are several pedestrian refuges on the road and despite taking a strong primary some motorists still try to squeeze through. The reason for this good behaviour became clear as I turned off to head towards the castle and found that there was a marked police BMW X5 a couple of cars back...
Up to the castle and had a quick drink, then decided to head back into the village and out over the causeway and on through the rollingness to Little Ribston.
On the edge of the village I stopped at the gates to Ribston Hall for an obligatory "Your bike in front of..." photo and one looking back at the village with poppies showing in the verges:








On the bike and over the bridge, climbing slightly to Ox Close Lane and out into lovely rolling countryside. Unfortunately the local farmer had been out muck spreading so it didn't smell too good 
Over the A168 and A1(M) bridges and through Cowthorpe, and past more fields to the crossroads where I headed south alongside Tockwith airfield, past the delightfully names Q4 Bathrooms factory and on to Rudgate Crossroads and south again. Right onto hall park Road for Walton and noticed that although this road is still poorly surfaced, the Pro Carbon smooths it out much better than the Giant does.
Through the village this time and past St Peter's Church, where I had thought about stopping for a photo but there were quite a few people milling about so I didn't bother.
Out of the village for a brief squirt up the main road to the Thorp Arch turning and discovered that there is a hidden fully tarmacked cycleway tucked behind the hedge running parallel to the road - well, I never knew that was there!
Down past to the village, stopping at All Saints Church for a couple of photos, a stretch and a Snickers:







Back in the saddle and down to the river, over the bridge and up the other side into Boston Spa, before heading for Clifford.
Through there and the drop down into Bramham and the inevitable climb back out and over the A1(M), getting intermingled with the traffic heading for the annual Bramham Horse Trials.
I don't know what the horses stand accused of, but a lot of people seemed to be going along to watch. Lets hope those horses have a good lawyer.
The long way round to Thorner via Thorner Road (doesn't go to Thorner), Thorner Lane (neither does this) and onto Milner Lane (which _does_ go to Thorner), stopping to remove my arm warmers as the sun tried to burn through the cloud, and take a final photo:



Got passed by a couple of group rides along here, along the ridge between the hedges, before plunging down the hill into Thorner and along Main Street to the Mexborough Arms where I turned onto Carr Lane for the climb out to the A58. I'd been alternating between huffing and puffing and feeling really good in the saddle all morning, but it felt like I flew up here today (it's all relative! ).
Nearly had my first clipless moment at the A58 junction as I needed to stop and made a complete fist of unclipping. Sorted it just in time though and styled it out 
A quick sprint down the A58, then the climb up Coal Road and along getting a nice score on the new "Your Speed Is..." sign  then local roads down to home with once round the block to round the mileage up.

*39.3 miles* (63.2km) in *2h 48m* at an average of *14.0mph* and *1,853ft* climbed with an average temperature of just *12.0°C*

A funny ride this one, I enjoyed it, but at a couple of points I felt almost done in bordering on not well, but at other points felt really good and even set a couple of PB's so goodness only knows what was going on there. Anyway, it's another point in the Half Century Challenge and keeps me nicely in front of last year at this point.
Lots of cyclists out, most of the motorists weren't trying to kill me and at least the cooler temperatures kept the number of flies down, so it's all good 
Tomorrow looks promising for a ride too, if I can drag myself out of bed.

And to end, the map:


----------



## TigerT (9 Jun 2018)

Today has been a good bike day. Firstly my trusty Roubaix was in for a service. It's over 4 years old and apart from the occasional wash it had had very little done to it. Today it had a complete overhaul including new bar tape. The mechanic found that it had two left hand rubbers in the front brake blocks! An interesting feature. Apart from a bent front derailleur which I didn't bother replacing as it works faultlessly, it looks like new. So my first ride today was from the bike shop to home. About 5kms. 

I then spent the rest of the day cleaning. some of my other bikes. First my commuter bike which has not been ridden for 6 years now. I pumped up the tyres and took it for a ride - Everything worked - I was most surprised!

Then it was the turn of my other Roubaix - This was a bike I inherited when a bike buddy passed away. Sadly I'm selling it tomorrow, it's too small for me and I'll never get any use from it. But I washed it and fettled it and took it for a ride before it goes to it's new home.

Finally the highlight of the day. I collected my new bike. I've been wanting something light, with disc brakes and full Ultegra group set. After a test ride while picking up my Roubaix this morning, I decided on a Trek Emonda. It's the first time that I've ever had everything measured and adjusted to me - surprising to find my previous position on the bike was very wrong! So my final ride of the day was to take this home - this time I took a very long way round to get home heading out around some local villages.

So four different rides today of varying lengths totalling about 35 kms and I enjoyed them all for different reasons. Tomorrow I'm out all day and completely undecided on which bike to take!



My 4 year old Roubaix looking shiny and new.


The other Roubaix waiting to go to it's new home.


My new n + 1 before taking it home the long way round.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jun 2018)

Fantastic ride out in the beautiful Yorkshire Dales. Starting in Middleham headed up to Leyburn and to the top of Grinton Moor, very hilly! Down the road to Grinton passing the Youth Hostel where I stayed as a young lad on a school field trip. Through Grinton village then a right turn and followed the road that runs pretty much parallel with the River Swale all the way to Richmond. On to Catterick and then Patrick Brompton. Right at the junction and followed the main road to Leyburn again, left at the mini roundabout and down the hill to Wensley and back to Middleham.
Fantastic ride but I could do with some bigger gears on my cassette!
37.9 miles with an average of 13.3 mph. Great ride.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jun 2018)

Saturday Crew time again. What a lovely day dawned for us. Lil ole me, Steve E and Sara P in the Green with John G, Pete M, Jules H, Rob A and Margaret PR at the Pot in Upton. Sara had asked for Newent so it was down through the Castlemorton lanes for Berrow and Pendock. Steve was having a brain nav failure but Jules and I kept it on the straight and narrow. Hethelpit X pointed us at the dodge around Upleadon while Jules requested the back way in to Newent. Something the others hadn't done. Margaret spotted the alternative and there was almost a rebellion. But around by Okle Clifford and Cleeve Mill dropped us right at the cafe. More than one way to "skin a cat" Margaret!

We sat outside in the pleasant warm weather and chatted to a pair of riders who had come from Tirley. Eventually time required us to move so we took the fairly standard run by Shaw Common and Dymock. Ryton took us by Bromsberrow and at Rye X John headed back up the main road. Our route was back through the Castlemorton lanes where Margaret headed off home as did Rob. Sara then departed as the remaining 4 stopped for a pint at the Swan. That was a refreshing pint for sure. Not far now as Steve and Pete took the ramp for the 3 Counties while Jules and I rode to Clevelode to go our separate ways. Great social outing and easy pedalling in lovely country lanes. What's not to like? 55 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jun 2018)

We set out this morning just gone 9, it was a bit cool.
Before Chapel Hill somebody who shall remain nameless had to go into the field.... I waited 




Up over Chapel Hill, Mrs Dave doing well on her own bike, then we rolled through Shepreth and Fowlmere.

Over the A505 and my Garmin refused to believe I'd told it to go to Barley and Barkway. There were a couple of drivers through here who were glad they didn't meet me later on, close, fast bloody reckless passes.

We stopped to take some pics of Greater Broomrape




There were some nice looking buildings in the villages




Mrs Dave was going strong, even though there was little punchy hill one after the other




Eventually we wound up in Puckeridge, pronounced Pucker idge and NOT Puke Ridge, which sounds much better! We stopped at a lovely tea shop, the staff were really nice and chatty





There were plenty more buildings of architectural merit about




There were a million and one chocolate box cottages.

From Much Hadham there is a b4stard of a hill to Sawbridgeworth, but I'd managed to plot a route that gave us a really pleasant hill instead, makes a change! We then rode on the lump above Sawbridgeworth until we got to my nephews house. Paul and Catherine are in fine fettle, and so is 3 year old Sam, but we'd come to say hello to the one week old Constance, or Connie to her friends




As we were sweaty and horrible we elected not to give her a cuddle.

Well, we reluctantly left and set off toward that London. After a few miles my Garmin said 'get off the road '..... there were concrete blocks blocking the road. 
We were on the edge of Harlow, out of my knowledge, but every turn said 'off course '

We took the river path in the direction we needed to go.... 'off course'
It remained this way for the rest of the ride.

Some of it was ok, but speed was well down along a narrow river Stort path. It was traffic free and pleasant though




We saw a UFO on the river! We also saw a common tern, and heard a Cettis Warbler and a Cuckoo, didn't expect that!

We popped up at Dobbs weir, we were both hungry, we stopped at this pub for shares on a fish finger butty and chips




With some directions from a geezer we set sail for London, via Stratford. We wanted to get to Liverpool Street.
After a few miles of his directions we'd been shaken to sh1t. It was bloody rough, my Garmin was still 'off course ', so we looked at our phone map. 
We were a stones throw from Broxbourne station.... our navigation was going awry, the phone was saying it was an hour to Liverpool Street, but we elected to get the train back to Cambridge from here.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1627456234






Of course, nobody in the tickets booths and the ticket machine not taking cards, so we got on the train ticketless. There were poppies and hares in the fields on the ride back. We looked online to see where this train stopped, and we got off at Great Shelford, a nice free ride, naughty eh?

Home via Grantchester and Coton

Just over 60 miles. Not quite the ride we'd planned, but we met Connie and I played dinosaurs with Sam, so that's as good as it gets!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1627695992


----------



## BianchiVirgin (9 Jun 2018)

18.75km and 600+m climbing. Short and sweet today on MTB.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Jun 2018)

What a day to do the Plains, Trains and no more Automobiles 200 today. Tidy little group I rode in consisting CTC Bristol, Bath CC and a bagful of Audax Club Bristol riders. I had some obscure gastro-bug last week, possibly from handling my chickens. Thought I should ride today as the ‘inconvenient emergency dash’ aspect had stopped. I didn’t stop to think that for nearly a week I haven’t kept my nutrition in order and as my gut culture was not playing the game and food wasn’t doing what it was meant to do. Hence I had the most monumentally awful bonk at about the 140km mark. I just wanted to be left in a ditch to die, but our little group insisted we stuck together. @Arjimlad donated his last gel and I ate some sweet, dried guava and I was good to go. What a cracking bunch.





The route map


Champion Audax rider of the day






Salisbury Plain






The Champ





Salisbury Plain with that Stonehenge place. Gravel was part of our route today






The ever present loveliness of Audax riders is very evident






Even the controllers are good eggs. Just don’t get the info control answer wrong!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jun 2018)

50 (very flat ) miles in glorious weather with some Glasgow Belles on Bikes, to Balloch, on the shores of Loch Lomond.
I never thought I would say this, but when is it going to rain?
We have been having sunshine for the last 5 weeks, too much to handle 
Following route 7, along the river Clyde we rode, till Clydebank where we joined the Forth and Clyde canal till Bowling.
Then the path to Dumbarton, the farmland stretch parallel to the river Leven - the cows were fast asleep in the field, they normally roam free, looking for cyclists to stampede 
Forth and Clyde canal, at Bowling:



Along the river Leven:




Balloch marina:



The Erskine bridge, taken on the way back:



Got to Glasgow centre, a cyclist stops me, asking if I had a pump by any chance. My pal starts laughing because ... well, of course, we are the Belles, we do have a pump: here's my bike when I set out this morning 




and here's Mark putting my Blow Joe to good use, hi Mark if you joined CC to check out where your picture ended up


----------



## Vantage (9 Jun 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I never thought I would say this, but when is it going to rain?




Blasphemy! ￼￼￼


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 413381



Middleham 'suspension bridge', that allegedly collapsed after a herd of Cows crossed it.... in step with each other
Rebuilt without the suspension system


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jun 2018)

I did have plans for today involving driving up to Snettterton and leaving my car at the circuit (free entry thanks to a season ticket) and going for a 50+ mile loop down to Diss and back. However a last minute shift change next week means that the tasks I had planned for Monday morning had to be done today instead, so nded up doing a local ride this afternoon instead.

I used the Cube as, although I had no set route, I'd decided that at least some of it would be off road. I set off heading into Felixstowe via a couple of miles of bridleway that emerge on the outskirts of the Dock, then along the seafront before heading back inland to Ipswich via Trimley, Levington and a diversion to Nacton Foreshore where the tide was out on the River Orwell...




Once out of Ipswich it was under the A14 to Sproughton & Bramford 



and on to Claydon before taking a restricted byway that cuts through to Westerfield. There was a slight diversion here up a really rough farm track in Akenham where I followed a sign for a historic church intending to add it to the "bike in front of a church" thread in the photo gallery section only to completely miss the church as I was too busy looking where I was going! I will try again when out that way on a suitable bike.
Having retraced my track (and missed the church again) I took the road into Westerfield and Rushmere St. Andrew where I completel;y forgot about a section of open bridleway & woodland in Martlesham that was one of the areas I'd hoped to get to and instead took my usual on road route home via Bucklesham & Kirton plus a short off road section alongside the A14 in Trimley.
A total of just under 54 miles for the day.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1627880018


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jun 2018)

@Pat "5mph" dont say things like that. Once it starts raining it'll never bloody stop!


----------



## Donger (10 Jun 2018)

Club ride day again, and a beautiful day for it in Gloucestershire. One long climb up through Middleyard, hanging a right over the vicious little cattle grid climb, then carrying on up to the top of Selsley Common. Then down to the Thistledown Farm café near Nympsfield for coffee and cakes. The nine of us then set off down a long, steep descent past Forest Green to the middle of Nailsworth and back along the valley to Stroud. Once back at Whitminster, I said my goodbyes as it was clear the others were going to chain gang it back home along the A38 at speed. I fancied slowing right down and taking the long way home via Saul Junction and the banks of the Severn at Epney. Arrived back at my own local canal bridge (which was still closed) and followed the gravel tow path along to Sims Lane Bridge just as a Viking ship was being towed past by a narrow boat full of hippies. A surreal sight with a Saxon/Viking looking long-bearded guy standing at the tiller wearing a cloth smock. 44.0 miles today. Another nice ride.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## TigerT (10 Jun 2018)

Beautiful weather here in Zürich today. As mentioned in a previous report, I sold one of my bikes and it's new owner turned up at 7:30am to go for a ride.

Any route through Zürich centre was out of the question today and there is an E-Prix on and my main route home is part of the track! So I planned a route heading the other way. It's one I've done before and it's got some short but steep hills in it. This was perfect for me to test out my new bike on it's first proper outing.

We headed out to Baden on the road route, making it fairly quickly due to a complete lack traffic. Headed into Starbucks for a 2nd Breakfast (I'm kidding myself that Lemon Sugar Pearl Muffins are perfect cycling food ). From there we went onto Brugg. All the way to Baden there is a big hill on your right. At Brugg you can skip over it and head down the other side which is what we did. You head through some beautiful countryside with long stretches of uninterrupted cycle path. Eventually its time to turn back in towards Zürich, joining the river Glatt round to Zürich airport, then skirting around the edge of the airport and home.

The new bike behaved well for the most part, a couple of glitches to be mentioned when it goes back in for a checkup in a couple of weeks, but I completely adore it. It's a much harder frame than I'm used to and only the 2 rings up front instead of the triple I'm used to, so I spend a lot of time in the wrong gear getting used to the new gearing. 

It was a great day out. 86kms - The longest ride my friend has ever done. We both enjoyed our new bikes, though we were both glad to get back as it's really quite hot out there.





Heading in to Birmenstorf, completely unable to get the smile off my face.




The route


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jun 2018)

Had some beer last night so feeling a bit slow and lethargic this morning. A bike ride is always good for helping to liven me up though so I got the Galaxy out and headed for a shortened version of my Acton Burnell, Cressage and Upton Magna route.

The wonderful sunny, warm weather continues and it can hang around all summer as far as I'm concerned. There was a little bit of a headwind though which felt stronger to ride against than the Met Office figures would suggest.

I had a bit of traffic to contend with on the way through Condover as people head to the Berriewood Horse Trials but once I'd turned off that road it was quiet and enjoyable with a few cyclists out to say hello to.

I'd started off at a fairly brisk pace but around the Cressage area the warmth of the day seemed to sap my energy (or possibly it was the beer?) and I flagged a bit. Despite this I still reeled in another rider on the climb to the Eaton Constantine crossroads. He was going straight on and I was going left though so I didn't manage the overtake.

I took the quiet way to Wroxeter this time which is nice for the views over the Severn Valley but also notable for the descent and climb on the way. Approaching Viroconium I could see that there was an event on and as I got closer there was the unusual sight of a squad of Roman legionaries marching round the ruins of the old city while on the other side of the road was their camp. I got a few photos but the main event was happening on the far side of the site so a bit far away for my phone camera.

The lane/bridleway past my old work needed a bit of care due to potholes and vegitation but then I was onto some better roads to Atcham, Cross Houses and Condover again. I'd hoped that having a headwind on the way to Condover it would be helping on the way back but it didn't seem to work out like that, then I had a couple of annoyingly close passes, one of which was literally only six inches from my elbow and spoiled the mood for a bit.

28.7 miles this time at 15.2 mph average.





Shaggy sheep comes to have a look at me. Must be a bit warm in that fleece today.






Blue sky and quiet lanes. Cycling bliss.





A bit hazy to the south and obscuring the hills.





The Roman camp at Viroconium.





Bike, camp and the "new" villa. I've finally got round to getting a couple of bottles to fit the cages on the Dawes. Just tried out the one this trip and it is a good snug fit. Not sure I like it when fitted in the seat tube cage though as my knees touch it as I pedal. I have cages for the other bikes too - time to get them fitted.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Jun 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Had some beer last night so feeling a bit slow and lethargic this morning. A bike ride is always good for helping to liven me up though so I got the Galaxy out and headed for a shortened version of my Acton Burnell, Cressage and Upton Magna route.
> 
> The wonderful sunny, warm weather continues and it can hang around all summer as far as I'm concerned. There was a little bit of a headwind though which felt stronger to ride against than the Met Office figures would suggest.
> 
> ...



Bar end shifters and reddish bikes are very underrated. Only those in the know will know.


----------



## TVC (10 Jun 2018)

A lumpy 25 miles with The Black Horse Riders, heading to the hills east of Leicester and including a stop at the Leicester Aeroclub Bar for coffee and bacon butties.


----------



## Lavender Rose (10 Jun 2018)

@User21629 and I had a great ride today. 33.6 miles! Very happy with weather conditions in the end. 

Lots of lovely sights and fab lunch in Hamstreet. 

Sorry for lack of photos. We just wanted to crack on! Half way through we averaged around 12 mph but I've been having regular issues with my tight hip flexors which the influence lower back ache as well so it slowed a little. I forgot to pause it at the pub so the average went down a little and the time etc :-( 

Roll on our 50km Audax on 1st July!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2018)

Not actually my ride but my wife took me out for a drive over the Snake Pass and to visit the Ladybower visitors centre in the Derwent valley. Lots and lots of people hiring out bikes and heading off in the perfect weather to enjoy the pleasant surroundings. Also plenty of road cyclists and club runs out in the area and the A57 Snake Pass.
Did see one poor guy slogging up the Pass from the Glossop end as we were on our way back, seemed to be going a lot slower than many of the other cyclists heading up the hill. It was only as we were almost past him I realised he looked a lot like @nickyboy. He was about the right build and had kit that at a glance very closely resembled the normal Btwin kit that Nick wears. Was it you Nick, at about 1.30?


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jun 2018)

This morning I put 2 new Schwalbe marathon racer tyres on my Spa tourer, getting rid of that bloody Marathon plus. Finally I've some feeling in the back wheel!

We set off around Bourn and Kingston, he was out powering me on the hills




Lighter bike, more powerful, younger legs.

Over into Harlton and back to Comberton, then his power began to fade





I waited for him though, cos I'm the nice one!

Almost 17 sunny miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1629742291


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Not actually my ride but my wife took me out for a drive over the Snake Pass and to visit the Ladybower visitors centre in the Derwent valley. Lots and lots of people hiring out bikes and heading off in the perfect weather to enjoy the pleasant surroundings. Also plenty of road cyclists and club runs out in the area and the A57 Snake Pass.
> Did see one poor guy slogging up the Pass from the Glossop end as we were on our way back, seemed to be going a lot slower than many of the other cyclists heading up the hill. It was only as we were almost past him I realised he looked a lot like @nickyboy. He was about the right build and had kit that at a glance very closely resembled the normal Btwin kit that Nick wears. Was it you Nick, at about 1.30?



No, my lack of fitness means I'm giving proper hilly rides a miss for now. I feel sorry for the guy you saw given he has my build...not ideal


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jun 2018)

Just a short one this morning, with stuff to do later.

On the Boardman again as it's summer (and it is now nearest the door) although you might not have thought it this morning - wall to wall grey with a bit of a chill in the air.
Coal Road and Red Hall Lane to the Wetherby Road and then a straight forward almost all downhill run through Scarcroft and Bardsey to Collingham. Got caught at the traffic lights at Bardsey at the bottom of Rigton Bank as it appears that they're not detecting bikes either, so I had to wait until a car turned up.
Still managed to set a new PB though, as well as averaging 27 mph over the mile from Scarcroft to Bardsey. Which really goes to show the power of gravity, rather than my legs...
Anyhow, what comes down must also go up, so now it was time to start paying back with the climb up the _Cote de Jewitt Lane_ - a hill so tough even the Tour de Yorkshire avoids it. Possibly. 
The steepest bit is the first section out of Collingham, then there is a little dip and it starts to climb again. Anyhow, much huffing and puffing later I arrived at the top and turned onto Compton Lane, totally on my chinstrap and wishing I'd brought the lower geared Giant instead of the Pro Carbon.
I didn't know it at the time, but when I got home and downloaded the ride I'd actually set a new PB up the hill 
Along Compton Lane as a couple of crows noisily chased a Red Kite off overhead, slowing down to pass a couple of horses and their very cheery riders, before taking the tight turn onto Bramham Lane and doubling back through the countryside to the top end of Jewitt Lane and out onto Holme Farm Lane, then Milner Lane along the ridge where I stopped for a couple of photos:







Back on the bike and down the hill into Thorner, then the familiar up, down and more up of Carr Lane out to the A58, where I avoided repeating yesterdays almost clipless moment, but then couldn't get my left foot clipped back in...for about 200 yards...
Anyway, up the sharp rise of Coal Road, across the roundabout and pushing on, just as a moron in a Merc decided to pull out of a side street right in front of me. I'd half anticipated his motorised muppetry so avoided him but really. 
Then it was local roads down to home without further incident.

*17.1 miles* (27.5km) in *1h 14m* at an average of *13.9mph* with *875ft* climbed

Enjoyed that, although still didn't feel quite right at points so was surprised to see the PB's when I got in. It's always good to get a ride in and there were lots of other cyclists out doing the same.

Obviously once I'd been home half an hour the sun finally burned through and it's _Scorchio_ now, but that's just the way it goes isn't it.

Then, randomly, out for a walk this afternoon and a Boels-Dolmans team car drove past us in the middle of the estate - a fully liveried team car with bike carriers. Maybe something to do with the WTS Triathlon that's going on nearby, or ahead of the Women's Tour?

Anyway, to end - the map:


----------



## jongooligan (10 Jun 2018)

Bit of a mini tour this weekend - an old school ride to a Youth Hostel - something I haven't done for, well, I can't remember when.

Yesterday after lots of Garmin/Basecamp/Google Maps faffing I left the house without a route on my gps but instead had a list of villages on a piece of paper in my back pocket - told you it was old school. 

All went well until Snitter (near Rothbury) when none of the places on my list was appearing on the signposts. Oh well, I'll just follow my nose. Which I did until I chanced on a Pennine Cycleway signpost and decided to follow those. Was it a mistake? Well there was a lot more walking than I'd planned. 

There was one ford near Roseden (I think) where the approach was ankle deep in mud in places and it was so overgrown I was having to duck walk under the trees. On the other hand it got me to places I've never been before, it was traffic free and quite beautiful.
Coming out of the jungle I surprised a farmer who was teaching his lad how to drive a tractor. Surprised him so much that he swerved right across my path. That did it for me. 

No more exploration and so figuring that if I headed east I'd hit the A697 somewhere south of Wooler that's what I did. Got to the hostel at 5.30 having set out at 10.30 and covering 73 miles, knackered.

Despite grabbing a bed in the 'No Snoring' dormitory (single, en suite room - not that old school after all) I didn't sleep well and was back on the road at 6.30 in the fog. After a breakfast of Naked fruit bars I decided to grind back down the A697, reasoning that there wouldn't be any traffic at that time on a Sunday morning. 

There wasn't much but I wasn't comfortable in the fog, especially when my front blinky light went out. So glad when I got to Longhorsely for a second breakfast of fried egg sandwiches and coffee as it meant I could get back onto the lanes and away from the increasing traffic. I was right tired though and had to stop for a third breakfast of toasted teacakes in Ponteland. The urban grimness from there to home I've dismissed from memory.

62 miles today and I'm feeling a bit creaky. I've been building up the miles with the intention of doing a 200k audax but think I need a bit of a rest now.


----------



## bruce1530 (10 Jun 2018)

Today, I tackled the “Ayrshire Explorer”, part of the Ayrshire Cycling festival.

I’ve never done a “group ride” before, or any organised event, and it’s been over a year since I last did a 100k, so this was going to be a first for me.



So to Troon by car, arriving about 9. Signed in, and had a blether with some of the other riders.

There were about 40 or 50 riders in total I think, after a quick recap of the route and a safety talk, we were on our way at 9.30, leaving in groups of 10 a couple of minutes apart. The racing hares left in the first groups, I was nearer the back. It’s not a race - some people were “going for a time”, others were just out to enjoy the ride.

And some, like me, were just wanting to get round, and ideally not finish last!

Weather was ideal. Warm, dry, but not windy, and no direct sun. It was a bit humid, hot and sweaty at times - or maybe that was just me.

Through the town, out to Loans, to face the first obstacle of the ride after 1 mile - up Dundonald Hill, past the highgrove hotel, climbing around 100m over about a kilometre and half. Maybe a wee bit cruel having a steep climb so early, but it meant that the pack was strung out over quite a distance.

Right at Dundonald, and then over the A77 near Symington, and on to Tarbolton.

By this time I was in unknown territory, but the route was well signed - arrows at key junctions, and a good “route sheet” had been handed out at the start. As well as telling us the route, it also had useful info like locations of shops, cafes and toilets!

From Tarbolton, it was south past the Stair Inn, then a climb up to Drongan, Littlemill and Patna.

After Patna, it was along the main road for about 5 miles to Dalmellington - it was a Sunday morning, so the road was quiet - then a sharp right, doubling back on ourselves to take the moor road from Dalmellington to Straiton.

The road was actually closed to cars, due to a collapsed cattle grid, which meant it was great for bikes. A quick stop at a checkpoint to refill the water bottle, then the climb up to the top of the moor, beside the wind farm - the highest point of the trip at around 270m.

A couple of relatively flat miles along the top, then a great descent - the road surface was very smooth - down to Straiton.

Arriving at Straiton, just past the halfway stage, I was greeted by a sea of bikes - all stopped outside “The Buck”. Good wee cafe - nice food and coffee, and friendly service. Sat in the sun outside the cafe for half an hour blethering. Coffee and Apple Pie!

Back on the road, heading north. Kirkmichael, Dalrymple, Coylton - places I’d seen on signs, but never visited. By this time it had started to get a bit breezy - and of course that wind was in my face.

Annbank, Mossblown, and suddenly I was back in territory I recognised. Underneath the A77, past the airport into Monkton, and along the cycle path to Troon, arriving back at the starting line after 102 km, with about 3300 ft climbing. It was nice rolling into the car park, and getting a clap from those that had already finished.

Coffee, sandwich, certificate and medal, then headed home!


----------



## shirokazan (10 Jun 2018)

Well, after the success of last Sunday's ride (hitherto unreported on this forum, due to tiredness and general lazyitis) from Northampton back to home, it was time to follow up with another ride giving me an opportunity to see how I get on with the new pedals.

The new pedals were fine and very quick to release, but I expected that given they are marketed as "beginners" SPD pedals. All of which came very handy, 22km into the ride: faced with a short but steep ascent (up to Upper Winchendon from the A41), a change down from the middle chainring to the granny resulted in the chain getting tied up with itself and jammed between the two rings! No better time to test the pedals with an emergency unclip! As for the chain, it was properly jammed. Five minutes of trying to free it failed to make any difference.

But by chance, it was the Tour de Vale today (quite a few riders had regularly been going past me up to this point) when along came a support vehicle who pulled over. I explained the issue and that I wasn't on their ride but they were happy enough to help out, thankfully. Anyhow, ten minutes of various analyses of the problem and attempts managed to free the chain. Many thanks proffered and they were on their way. I decided to walk to the top of the climb as I was unsure whether the chain was undamaged - once on the flat at the top, I gingerly set off making sure to only gently stress the chain until I had a bit more confidence in it. 

Pleased to report that all seemed well but I remained in middle ring for the rest of the ride - never done Brill climb on the middle ring before but sure did today. What a wonderful day it was, with glorious sun and quite a few empty roads as I looped into Oxfordshire, back into Bucks before finally swinging around to a south-easterly return to home. All told, just over 112km (70 miles) in a tad over 5 hours.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2018)

This is a great little section of CC the photos from all over the country are fantastic.It also gives those of us who are not up to scratch at the moment motivation,i love this section.Keep the photos coming.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2018)

20 miler out towards Lyme Park. Rode through from West Gate to East Gate and back via the canal. Pointed a couple of elderly walkers towards the pub that they were looking for.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Jun 2018)

postman said:


> This is a great little section of CC the photos from all over the country are fantastic.It also gives those of us who are not up to scratch at the moment motivation,i love this section.Keep the photos coming.



 That Royal Mail place has taught you the subtlety of life no end


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> This morning I put 2 new Schwalbe marathon racer tyres on my Spa tourer, getting rid of that bloody Marathon plus. Finally I've some feeling in the back wheel!
> 
> We set off around Bourn and Kingston, he was out powering me on the hills
> View attachment 413602
> ...



Hah! Great gardeners think alike. I’ve got the same skid lid. Only difference is, I’m an ugly bugger.


----------



## shirokazan (10 Jun 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 413590
> 
> A bit hazy to the south and obscuring the hills.



@Rickshaw Phil, what are the two black bits on the handlebars either side of the stem for? Mounts for a pair of lights?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Jun 2018)

shirokazan said:


> @Rickshaw Phil, what are the two black bits on the handlebars either side of the stem for? Mounts for a pair of lights?



Bar-mounted water cannon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jun 2018)

shirokazan said:


> @Rickshaw Phil, what are the two black bits on the handlebars either side of the stem for? Mounts for a pair of lights?


Yes, mounts for lights, specifically a pair of B&M Ixon IQ premium which I like a lot.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> What a day to do the Plains, Trains and no more Automobiles 200 today. Tidy little group I rode in consisting CTC Bristol, Bath CC and a bagful of Audax Club Bristol riders. I had some obscure gastro-bug last week, possibly from handling my chickens. Thought I should ride today as the ‘inconvenient emergency dash’ aspect had stopped. I didn’t stop to think that for nearly a week I haven’t kept my nutrition in order and as my gut culture was not playing the game and food wasn’t doing what it was meant to do. Hence I had the most monumentally awful bonk at about the 140km mark. I just wanted to be left in a ditch to die, but our little group insisted we stuck together. @Arjimlad donated his last gel and I ate some sweet, dried guava and I was good to go. What a cracking bunch.
> 
> View attachment 413446
> 
> ...



Champ my backside... I didn't have to overcome a week's malnutrition to finish !

It was very enjoyable indeed thanks chiefly to the excellent company and gorgeous scenery !


----------



## derrick (10 Jun 2018)

Nice ride out to Safron Walden with the club, my other half was having a bad day, just not her usual self, so i said to the other not to wait for us we would see you there. one of the club riders got a puncture three miles from the cafe, so we managed to catch them, then all rode in together, the ride split when we left the cafe, three of us made our own way back, we stopped in Much Hadam for a beer, then back home to our local for a bite to eat and a couple more beers, great day out, 96 miles after getting totally plastered Friday and semi plastered Saturday at my brothers birthday party, feel a bit knackered now though.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1629838886


----------



## jongooligan (10 Jun 2018)

derrick said:


> Nice ride out to Safron Walden with the club, my other half was having a bad day, just not her usual self, so i said to the other not to wait for us we would see you there. one of the club riders got a puncture three miles from the cafe, so we managed to catch them, then all rode in together, the ride split when we left the cafe, three of us made our own way back, we stopped in Much Hadam for a beer, then back home to our local for a bite to eat and a couple more beers, great day out, 96 miles after getting totally plastered Friday and semi plastered Saturday at my brothers birthday party, feel a bit knackered now though.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1629838886



Great effort drinking all that beer.


----------



## i hate hills (10 Jun 2018)

Three rides from this week. Ride One Tuesday . Been on 2 pm till 12 midnight this week but as the day came in it would have been rude not to go for a ride . Out round the golf course back into town . Then out round the Industrial Estate x2 . Then a diet coke and a natter with a pal . Then home to get showered for work. Ride two Thursday. Cracking day .... over slept a bit but still made the effort to get out for a peddle before work. Up to the Campus and down by Cookston Farm. Back to town and home . No diet coke break today as no time. Ride three . Saturday.....Big traffic today and a lot of checked shirt , brogue shoe wearing ohh aarring farmer types as today is The Angus Show , the main farmers show in this area kicks off today . So it was that i found myself cycling out to it and perch my bottom up on high over looking the show ground . Soon bored with this after all you've seen one tractor you've seen them all ( feeling the seethe from the farming community ) i headed off in the direction of the garden centre for a pot of their tea in a dribbily tea pot . After tea drunk i retraced my route and headed home to paint my fence.....ride often and safely folks .


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Jun 2018)

Joined a local club this morning and covered 80km and 600m climbing. A brisk 27.7km/hr average. Weather; good. New GP4000s; good. New helmet; good. New saddle; good. Some camaraderie; good. What's not to like?


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jun 2018)

Today was the day for the imperial century challenge ride, and with a 107 mile route planned out into largely new territory for me I set out on the Van Nic at 5 minutes to 6 this morning. My grand plans included a lunch stop at Lasham airfield at the 60 mile mark, something that went rather awry when I passed it without noticing In my defence it is only a big field, and I was riding round lots of those today. No lunch stop meant low energy, and I was grateful for the snacks I had in the bag.
Quite a lumpy ride, but very nice and home on 107.07 miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jun 2018)

Mrs 26 and I had entered the Danny Mason Highland Challenge some time ago. We met Andy G in Ludlow who was also to ride with us. My old pal John B was there with his brother David so we had a bit of a catch up before the off. Straight out from Ludlow was the climb through the Mortimer Forest. Mrs 26 took her time as was our plan. Then a couple of lumps lead us to the main climb of the day up to 1300 feet or so on the border of England and Wales. It was a steep drop from there to the first control at Knighton.

We followed the river to cross at Knucklas where the viaduct was a spectacle. Then a gradual climb took us through a lovely valley to Llangunllo which we had admired from higher up. Just one little up before the second control at Evenjob spoiled an otherwise downward trend. Mrs 26 decided to ride on her own at this point so Andy and I rolled on. It was a fairly steady run back across into England and down to the River Arrow. Andy and I paused at the third control in the lovely village of Eardisland. But who should show up not long after but Mrs 26!

We three continued onward but the general trend was slightly uphill. Mrs 26 decided she'd take her time. Andy and I got separated in the steep uphill lanes above Richard's Castle which wasn't helped by me going off course and doing an extra steep climb. Mrs 26, meantime, had missed the turning for those lanes and got ahead of us. I rejoined Andy on the outskirts of Ludlow and we rode to the HQ together to find Mrs 26 adorned with her finisher's medal.

Lovely steady ride with Mrs 26 and Andy G. The weather was just perfect and although this wasn't the hardest of route I've ridden in this must ride annual event it was most enjoyable. Not least because we got Mrs 26 round in one piece. 66 smiles and "only" 5200 feet of climbs


----------



## Nyooome-nore (10 Jun 2018)

This


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jun 2018)

@jongooligan sounds like my navigation techniques!. It's a bugger when you use non fast ink, you sweat, and the letters become illegible!


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2018)

Another scorcher! 64 miles. The flapjack at Jodrell Bank is awesome. Mostly quiet roads. Despite the recent dry spell the fields and hedgerows are green and pretty. I'm glad we went through Tatton on the way out rather than on the way back because it was already really busy.
One ridiculously close pass coming up to the main road from United's training ground. I used my cross voice to tell them off when we caught up with them at the lights a few seconds later. We met some of my friends from another group coming back the other way as we were heading for Irlam locks, which was lovely.
Only spoilt by sore feet as mentioned in another thread.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

Most of this past week involved a fair bit of walking and no cycling - but I did manage to treat myself to a swanky (for me) new jersey and pair of shorts. Well, they're capris actually, but hey, they're still shorter than tights... 

My other two pairs of shorts and I don't get on (chafing and sore hands among other complaints ) so I had a good excuse to dip into my birthday money.

Yesterday tea time I found the time to go for a ride to try out the new shorts for the first time. Wasn't feeling too chipper as I haven't been sleeping so well of late, hence sticking to an 11 mile pootle in and around Littleport. Felt like hard work, but it did me good to get out as always. New shorts seem to be just the ticket as well.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> My other two pairs of shorts and I don't get on (chafing and sore hands among other complaints ) so I had a good excuse to dip into my birthday money.
> 
> New shorts seem to be just the ticket as well.



Got to ask - how do your shorts make your hands sore? Intrigued.

Glad the new ones are working though.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2018)

A weekend of riding to report Part 1 . Me and a few Leicester ccers had been wanting to do the Forums York to Humber Bridge and return ride when the dates were announced only 2 of us could make .The logistics of getting to York for the start time where proving difficult and driving up was looking the only option . @Supersuperleeds then came up with the bonkers idea of riding up and staying over me being me completely agreed with the mad plan  .Then the issue of luggage needed to be sorted after looking at bike packing luggage I discovered my sister was of work and was going somewhere for the weekend . This somewhere became York at my suggestion  so luggage sorted but my suggestion of them following us like a team car was thrown out . So Friday morning out the door at 4.55 to meet @Supersuperleeds a mile from home he was there waiting so the adventure began . @Supersuperleeds had done the route planning basically a straight northerly line up 130 miles for @Supersuperleeds and 125 for me . Wind direction northerly  this might be tough ! .Up the wreake valley and up the only big climb at Saxileby hill and out to Newark . Newark was getting busy but a few cyclepaths got us through ok .Having crossed the Trent we found ourselves on a dead straight road straight into a block headwind taking turns on the front we dragged ourselves along a welcome turn at the end turn the wind into a cross headwind the relief onto to Gainsborough and at 70 miles for me the welcome garden centre cafe for a full English breakfast . On through Goole not the most scenic of towns . More lovely countryside a quick stop for chocolate and flapjack at the 100 mile mark on a park bench ,I forget where .Onto Dunnington just outside York where we were staying found B+B checked phone sister and brother in-law waiting in cafe down the road . Family located nice coffee .Then to B+B check in lovely rooms quick showers and a wonder to local pub for evening meal back to digs and in bed by 9.30 not exactly rock and roll life style. 128 miles for me 134 for @Supersuperleeds at 16.2 mph ( not the 18mph as reported on another thread I wish ).to be continued


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2018)

Part 2 . Breakfast booked for 8 start time for forum ride 9 half an hour away so a quick breakfast consumed and into York which has some nice cycle lanes so safely navigated to the station . Found @Oldfentiger waiting @Moodyman made his introductions then @ColinJ came old the station a few minutes later @Pale Rider was there . We waiting till 9 just in case anyone else turned up . We wound are way out of York on some lovely cycle paths around the back of the racecourse . Then on to quiet roads were we could ride side by side chatting away . The pace for me was very relaxed and I was finding hard to relax my pace enough @Supersuperleeds found it easier to ride slowly . Through some lovely countryside to Howden for the first break where @EasyPeez was meeting at the coop . Bit of confusion as there's 2 coops  a couple of texts and the group swells by 1 . Riding towards the bridge now and @Soltydog intercepted us riding towards us and then U turning and joining the group . @ColinJ had added a bit of climbing compared to other years . One steep one tested @ColinJ on his single speed with big gearing but we all made it up . Finally the bridge appears in sight and on we go . Stunning views from the bridge we stopped half way for a photo opp . Then all the way over to the cafe and some lovely refreshments . Now the return leg back over the bridge . A bit more climbing 1 long drag @Supersuperleeds went for it and I had to let him go  It was a long long climb . Regroup at the top a few miles later I found myself off the front on another climb turned right and nobody behind me .I knew I was on route so I waited just began to think about heading back when I spotted some off the group coming . It's turns @Soltydog and @EasyPeez had turned for home due to timing issues ( sorry I didn't say goodbye guys ) . A nice quick descent pay back for the climbing and now it's flat to York . Through Stamford Bridge didn't spot the football ground . Back into York via somemore cycle paths and were done . Lovely ride in great company enjoyed it . Apologies if I pushed the pace on at times . At this point I had completed my first back to back imperial tons when @Supersuperleeds stated we only needs to find 9 extra miles to do another 200 Kms shall we ? . It would be rude not to . After saying our goodbyes we headed back to Dunnington on an extended route via local shop to grab some supplies . 124.8 miles for me @Supersuperleeds managed to stretch the ride to 126 . Had a lovely evening sitting outside having coffee and having a bit of picnic with big Sister in the evening sun . Finally settled down to watch the cycling on the telly before turning in rock and roll lifestyle  to be continued


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> Part 2 . Breakfast booked for 8 start time for forum ride 9 half an hour away so a quick breakfast consumed and into York which has some nice cycle lanes so safely navigated to the station . Found @Oldfentiger waiting @Moodyman made his introductions then @ColinJ came old the station a few minutes later @Pale Rider was there . We waiting till 9 just in case anyone else turned up . We wound are way out of York on some lovely cycle paths around the back of the racecourse . Then on to quiet roads were we could ride side by side chatting away . The pace for me was very relaxed and I was finding hard to relax my pace enough @Supersuperleeds found it easier to ride slowly . Through some lovely countryside to Howden for the first break where @EasyPeez was meeting at the coop . Bit of confusion as there's 2 coops  a couple of texts and the group swells by 1 . Riding towards the bridge now and @Soltydog intercepted us riding towards us and then U turning and joining the group . @ColinJ had added a bit of climbing compared to other years . One steep one tested @ColinJ on his single speed with big gearing but we all made it up . Finally the bridge appears in sight and on we go . Stunning views from the bridge we stopped half way for a photo opp . Then all the way over to the cafe and some lovely refreshments . Now the return leg back over the bridge . A bit more climbing 1 long drag @Supersuperleeds went for it and I had to let him go  It was a long long climb . Regroup at the top a few miles later I found myself off the front on another climb turned right and nobody behind me .I knew I was on route so I waited just began to think about heading back when I spotted some off the group coming . It's turns @Soltydog and @EasyPeez had turned for home due to timing issues ( sorry I didn't say goodbye guys ) . A nice quick descent pay back for the climbing and now it's flat to York . Through Stamford Bridge didn't spot the football ground . Back into York via somemore cycle paths and were done . Lovely ride in great company enjoyed it . Apologies if I pushed the pace on at times . At this point I had completed my first back to back imperial tons when @Supersuperleeds stated we only needs to find 9 extra miles to do another 200 Kms shall we ? . It would be rude not to . After saying our goodbyes we headed back to Dunnington on an extended route via local shop to grab some supplies . 124.8 miles for me @Supersuperleeds managed to stretch the ride to 126 . Had a lovely evening sitting outside having coffee and having a bit of picnic with big Sister in the evening sun . Finally settled down to watch the cycling on the telly before turning in rock and roll lifestyle  to be continued



I find it easy to ride slower than I can as I spend so much time riding with you 

For all that can't understand the Leicesterite musings of @13 rider, I'll hopefully put up my views of the weekend later, obviously it will make out that I am much more awesome than I really am


----------



## C R (11 Jun 2018)

This was yesterday's ride, but had a busy weekend, so here goes it now.

I have been increasing the length of my rides gradually, with the aim of reaching a metric half before the end of the summer. Today I went for a combination of the Kempsey/Croome and Drakes Broughton/Spetchley loops with a couple of additions. Ended up being my longest ride so far, with a bit of adventure thrown in.

Started at just past seven, down the A38 through Kempsey, then Kerswell Green and on to Croome. After Croome I had to take the usual radio telescope photo, this time from the railway bridge in Rebecca Road.





This is a small brother of the one in @Katherine's photo up thread.

Then on to Besford. Down the dip before Besford Estate I started hearing a rattle at the back, which upon inspection turned out to be the mudguard bracket which was a bit loose. With that fixed carried on towards Besford Bridge, across Rebecca Road and to Drakes Broughton.

In Drakes Broughton I took Walcott Lane towards Pinvin. This was a new one for me. Just before Pinvin there is a ford, which is deeper than I expected, so used the footbridge.

Then left past the train station, across the A44 at the traffic lights and on towards Upton Snodsbury. This is a well surfaced road, quiet and fairly flat, so some good progress was made.

I wanted to avoid the Stratford Road, so took a left into a lane that would take me across the Peopleton Road and to Sneachill according to Google Maps. This is where the adventure began.

After a mile or so the tarmac gave way to a rutted, potholed track, but dry and solid, so rideable in my bike with a bit of care. The tarmac returned for a bit, and then I reached the Peopleton Road, across which the lane I was in continued, this was the turn I had missed last week.

From there on the lane got progressively worse, until I had to dismount and walk the bike down to another ford. The water was again too deep, so had to use the pedestrian bridge, which was just wide enough for my handlebars.




To the other side the pedestrian path is overgrown, and really difficult to negotiate with the bike catching in the grass. It was beautiful, though, with lots of bumblebees and dragonflies about.




I managed to make it back to the lane without damage to the bike and only a couple of nettle stings to myself. The lane surface was still too difficult for me in here, so walked the bike for a mile or so until the ground firmed up. I was concerned for my cheap slick tyres, but they survived the ordeal. I think next time I will use the main road.

Finally the surface became tarmac again, and rode on through Sneachill to the A44. When cresting the railway bridge in Spetchley I could see another cyclist a little ahead. I caught up with him after the entrance to the gardens, and had a bit of a chat. He was taking it easy, and by this time I needed to be getting home, so I pressed ahead.

Final stretch was through County Hall, down Red Hill towards home.

In all 27.2 miles, 750 feet of up at 13.5mph in almost exactly two hours. Legs didn't feel too bad, but I think I will need a few more of these before going for the metric half.


----------



## Andrew Br (11 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> We met some of my friends from another group coming back the other way as we were heading for Irlam locks, which was lovely.



Yes, it was great to see you yesterday Katherine .


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jun 2018)

After yesterdays imperial ton I decided the saddle on the Van Nic may be worth changing, so this morning fitted a slightly wider Specialized Romin which is comfy on the RT-58. Since the weather was so nice, and my backside needed a break, I got the Trice off the wall and went for a recumbent spin. Actually worked out very well as the legs get worked differently, so no ill effects from the miles done on Sunday.
More roads than normal, still building my confidence on this machine and taking the slowly slowly approach. I did discover today that on the flat, in the right gear, I can get the trike to 20mph very quickly with little effort. Keeping it there is a different story
A pause for a photo at Chertsey Bridge, this one came out better than I expected




15.3 miles in glorious sunshine


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2018)

Part 3 heading Home . @Supersuperleeds chief navigator had plotted a return to Market Rason train station for us to catch the train to Loughborough some 69 miles from York . This was decided up so he could grab some more velo viewer squares . We had 5.5 hours to make the train if we left at 9 if we didn't make the train we had a 2 hour wait or another 20 miles to Lincoln we had plenty of time but had too allow for any delays. Breakfast at 8 bit more relaxed today . Loaded luggage into sisters car said our goodbyes and on the road at 8.45 so we could have a fairly relaxed ride and make the train. The first hour we covered 17.8 miles . We ended up following parts of Fridays and Saturdays route but we took the cyclespath alongside the main road back to the bridge . Over the bridge again to discover the Humber bridge sportive was on the next 10 miles we were constantly acknowledging riders coming the other way . Nice to see plenty of young kids doing the ride with their families . After 2 hour we had a quick break and with 34 miles in the bag we could relax now .More lovely countryside heading to the Lincolnshire Wolds . We head 1 long climb to do just before the climb I stopped for a call of nature break when over 100 Harley Davidsons went by . Onto the climb I started steady it was a nice steady gradient then @Supersuperleeds went on the front and we were doing 20mph up hill and average speed is going up . I would have gone by and done a turn but he was too quick then he tried the oh look at that trick . As I looked at a Motocross race he accelerated and I lost his wheel  The climb just went on about 5 miles but we are greeted by a stunning you over the flatlands of Lincolnshire . Finally some descending and into cafe stop another garden centre just outside Market Rason . After a relaxed coffee and cake break we knew we had plenty of time . So we rode straight through Market Rason checking out the station on route ride another 3 miles then turn round to up the distance to 75miles . A call at Tesco for supplies then then on to the station short wait and train rolls in . Then from Loughborough another 11 miles to home to finish off the weekend . Home with 339 miles done probablly 350 for @Supersuperleeds all in all an epic weekend . Thanks to @ColinJ for organising the ride that triggered the weekend and thanks I think to @Supersuperleeds for coming up with the bonkers plan and definite thanks for dragging me along in parts I seem to have spent too long looking at your bum .And we didn't get wet . Thanks if you managed to read all my ramblings


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> Part 3 heading Home . @Supersuperleeds chief navigator had plotted a return to Market Rason train station for us to catch the train to Loughborough some 69 miles from York . This was decided up so he could grab some more velo viewer squares . We had 5.5 hours to make the train if we left at 9 if we didn't make the train we had a 2 hour wait or another 20 miles to Lincoln we had plenty of time but had too allow for any delays. Breakfast at 8 bit more relaxed today . Loaded luggage into sisters car said our goodbyes and on the road at 8.45 so we could have a fairly relaxed ride and make the train. The first hour we covered 17.8 miles . We ended up following parts of Fridays and Saturdays route but we took the cyclespath alongside the main road back to the bridge . Over the bridge again to discover the Humber bridge sportive was on the next 10 miles we were constantly acknowledging riders coming the other way . Nice to see plenty of young kids doing the ride with their families . After 2 hour we had a quick break and with 34 miles in the bag we could relax now .More lovely countryside heading to the Lincolnshire Wolds . We head 1 long climb to do just before the climb I stopped for a call of nature break when over 100 Harley Davidsons went by . Onto the climb I started steady it was a nice steady gradient then @Supersuperleeds went on the front and we were doing 20mph up hill and average speed is going up . I would have gone by and done a turn but he was too quick then he tried the oh look at that trick . As I looked at a Motocross race he accelerated and I lost his wheel  The climb just went on about 5 miles but we are greeted by a stunning you over the flatlands of Lincolnshire . Finally some descending and into cafe stop another garden centre just outside Market Rason . After a relaxed coffee and cake break we knew we had plenty of time . So we rode straight through Market Rason checking out the station on route ride another 3 miles then turn round to up the distance to 75miles . A call at Tesco for supplies then then on to the station short wait and train rolls in . Then from Loughborough another 11 miles to home to finish off the weekend . Home with 339 miles done prodablly 350 for @Supersuperleeds all in all an epic weekend . Thanks to @ColinJ for organising the ride that triggered the weekend and thanks I think to @Supersuperleeds for coming up with the bonkers plan and definite thanks for dragging me along in parts I seem to have spent too long looking at your bum .And we didn't get wet . Thanks if you managed to read all my ramblings



We're not worthy, we're not worthy!!


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Jun 2018)

My ride yesterday - 

111Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Withybrooke - Shilton - Ansty- Brinklow - back to Monks Kirby and around again via Brinklow - anotherloop around Monks Kirby - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Walcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Petling Parva - Countesthrpe - Blaby 

set off later than usual - 1pm but roads weren't too busy - went past the Apple maps car 4 times so if you see a cyclist on the road to Brinklow (twice) or arounf Monks Kirby on a Ti bike with a backpack it may be me....actually I think they're following me as they went past me as I walked into Ilam in the Peak District on Thursday following a walk to Throwley Hall.

Lovely day's ride.


----------



## Katherine (11 Jun 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Yes, it was great to see you yesterday Katherine .


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> We're not worthy, we're not worthy!!


That was _my _reaction too! 

I egged @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds on to get their '200s' in as we were leaving them on Saturday evening. I was on 175 km when @Oldfentiger dropped me off back in Todmorden so it only seemed right to ...




... not even contemplate doing the extra 25 km that I needed for my 200! I went over to the local takeaway and picked up a 12 inch pizza instead and went home to scoff it while catching up on the cycling from France.


----------



## C R (11 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> Part 3 heading Home . @Supersuperleeds chief navigator had plotted a return to Market Rason train station for us to catch the train to Loughborough some 69 miles from York . This was decided up so he could grab some more velo viewer squares . We had 5.5 hours to make the train if we left at 9 if we didn't make the train we had a 2 hour wait or another 20 miles to Lincoln we had plenty of time but had too allow for any delays. Breakfast at 8 bit more relaxed today . Loaded luggage into sisters car said our goodbyes and on the road at 8.45 so we could have a fairly relaxed ride and make the train. The first hour we covered 17.8 miles . We ended up following parts of Fridays and Saturdays route but we took the cyclespath alongside the main road back to the bridge . Over the bridge again to discover the Humber bridge sportive was on the next 10 miles we were constantly acknowledging riders coming the other way . Nice to see plenty of young kids doing the ride with their families . After 2 hour we had a quick break and with 34 miles in the bag we could relax now .More lovely countryside heading to the Lincolnshire Wolds . We head 1 long climb to do just before the climb I stopped for a call of nature break when over 100 Harley Davidsons went by . Onto the climb I started steady it was a nice steady gradient then @Supersuperleeds went on the front and we were doing 20mph up hill and average speed is going up . I would have gone by and done a turn but he was too quick then he tried the oh look at that trick . As I looked at a Motocross race he accelerated and I lost his wheel  The climb just went on about 5 miles but we are greeted by a stunning you over the flatlands of Lincolnshire . Finally some descending and into cafe stop another garden centre just outside Market Rason . After a relaxed coffee and cake break we knew we had plenty of time . So we rode straight through Market Rason checking out the station on route ride another 3 miles then turn round to up the distance to 75miles . A call at Tesco for supplies then then on to the station short wait and train rolls in . Then from Loughborough another 11 miles to home to finish off the weekend . Home with 339 miles done prodablly 350 for @Supersuperleeds all in all an epic weekend . Thanks to @ColinJ for organising the ride that triggered the weekend and thanks I think to @Supersuperleeds for coming up with the bonkers plan and definite thanks for dragging me along in parts I seem to have spent too long looking at your bum .And we didn't get wet . Thanks if you managed to read all my ramblings


330 miles! Over the weekend! Mrs C R thought I was mad for doing 27 yesterday! 

I bow to your stamina and determination


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> Home with 339 miles done prodablly 350 for @Supersuperleeds all in all an epic weekend . Thanks to @ColinJ for organising the ride that triggered the weekend and thanks I think to @Supersuperleeds for coming up with the bonkers plan and definite thanks for dragging me along in parts I seem to have spent too long looking at your bum .And we didn't get wet . Thanks if you managed to read all my ramblings



Oh crumbs... I take my hat off to you!   

Parental unit thinks I'm nuts when I've done 20 miles...


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Got to ask - how do your shorts make your hands sore? Intrigued.
> 
> Glad the new ones are working though.



Well, when your derriere hurts, you end up putting more weight on your hands to take it off t'other end.  Ergo sore / numb hands.

Funny though, the other week I rode 22 miles in jeans with no problems, so figured the hand pain *had* to be down to the shorts.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jun 2018)

Many thanks @Reynard, @cosmicbike and @C R . If you told me in Sept 2014 when I bought a bike and joined a forum I would be capable off doing this over a weekend I would have laughed  at you . But thanks to the half century monthly challenge and all the encouragement on here and meeting other local ccers my fitness and milage has grown . You have been warned this cycling lark is quite addictive


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2018)

*@13 rider and Me Go Cycling

Day One*

As @13 rider has mentioned, we had a bit of a mad weekend just gone.

Back in April @ColinJ announced a 100 mile forum ride from York to the Humber Bridge and back to York. Being from up there I quickly threw my hat into the ring and persuaded 13 rider and @tallliman to show more than an interest. In the end tallliman couldn't make the date.

Train times were stupid to get to York for the start time, even worse getting back and I didn't fancy driving there and back, so only one option was to ride up 

Friday came and I left the house just before 5am to ride 7 miles or so to the meet point with 13 rider, it was cloudy but warm enough for short sleeves from the off, but just in case I had woolly gloves, a rain jacket and a long sleeve top in my pockets but thankfully I didn't need them.

The route was pretty much straight up to York and as we headed north the rain clouds loomed and the roads were wet, very wet in places and we had a headwind all the way, but we weren't at work so that was okay.

We got to Newark pretty quickly, probably due to the fact that normally whenever I ride that way it is via the scenic route. Grabbed a few explorer squares just to the north of the town and onwards towards Gainsborough. Thanks to cafe network I had found a garden centre right on the route a few miles from Gainsborough. We turned into the wrong place at first but soon found the right place. Saundby Garden Centre on the A620 for those who might be tempted for a visit.

They obviously get a fair few cyclists in there as they had but a bar in one of the poly tunnels for bikes to be locked up. A coffee and fry up later and we are on our way again and to the bit of the ride I had secretly been looking forward to.

11 miles of road winding along right next to the River Trent. I was expecting a very quiet road, which it was, and fantastic views of the river, unfortunately the bank was very high and we saw very little of it plus the headwind was hard work.

We stopped when we got to Goole, we found a very peaceful memorial garden for a break off the bikes and a bit of chocolate.

Once out of Goole we were back into lovely countryside and shortly after we arrived at the B&B, too early to check in! So we rode up the road to meet 13 riders sister for a coffee before heading back to the B&B, quick shower out for food and day one was done.

134.55 miles done

*Day Two
*
Fry up for breakfast and on the road before 8:30 to get to York train station for a 9am start. We thought we would be late so we went straight down the main road, 6 miles at an average of over 19mph saw us there in plenty of time. @Oldfentiger was already there quickly followed by @ColinJ @Moodyman and @Pale Rider and we were off.

Around 23 miles we got buzzed by two planes as they came right over the hedges to land at a local airport, I was near the back and got a great view as they flew very low over the ones at the front. Quick stop to take a picture:







Soon we were at Howden were we were supposed to be meeting @EasyPeez. He soon turned up after he was called on one of those mobile phone things, he thought he had missed us and was ahead trying to catch us up.

A few miles later we were meeting @Soltydog. He was quite easy to spot as was decked out in a cycle chat jersey and was on a lovely Van Nichs.

ColinJ as we all know lives in a hilly area and likes his climbing, so he decided to throw in a climb at Swanland. I dragged my arse up it in my lowest gear, ColinJ and EasyPeez did it on singlespeed and I'm pretty sure that Colinj's front ring was bigger than my big ring, the man must have mountain goat blood in him.

Down the other side and we are soon at the bridge

A few of the riders posing on the bridge:











Over the bridge and to the cafe stop before back over the bridge and some easier climbs before dropping back onto the flat. On one of the climbs oldfentiger came shooting by as if he was descending. Mind you he is from the proper hilly areas as well, so these big mountains us flatlanders were contending with were mere bumps to the likes of him and colinj.

We said goodbye to soltydog and easypeez near Market Weighton and before long we hit Stamford Bridge, the real Stamford Bridge in the middle of Gods Own Country:





At some point I realised I would be 9 miles short of another double metric and mentioned it to Colinj who quite rightly said I just had to do it, 13 rider didn't look convinced.

Back at the station and we all said our goodbyes and 13 rider was up for the double metric, would be a first for us both, back to back double metrics.

By the time we got back we decided to stop at a local shop and grab a sandwich rather than find somewhere to eat hot food. Was a nice evening so sat outside the B&B drinking tea and coffee

Days mileage 126.36 miles, cumulative 260.91 miles

*Day Three
*
Another fry up and a pretty direct but flat route to the Humber Bridge for a third crossing in three days. There was a sportive going on and there were loads doing it, the best bit being loads of them were kids.

The profile for the ride showed a pretty steep climb into the Lincolnshire Wolds so we stopped before it started for a comfort break which was perfect timing as at least a 100 bikes came tearing by.

Anyway onto the climb which turned out to be very easy, it was long but nothing too steep and before long we were just outside Market Rasen and at another cafe found on cafe network. Was a farm shop called sunnyside up and the cake was fantastic and the staff were extremely friendly.

Eventually jumped on the train, got of at Loughborough and rode to @13 riders house to grab my rucksack which his sister had brought back for me and then home for tea.

Days mileage 94.91 miles Cumulative miles 355.82 miles.

Big thanks to 13 rider and his sister who took kit up for us and arranged the B&B which was excellent.
Big thanks to ColinJ for arranging the forum ride and everyone else for being so welcoming.
As usual everyone we met were brilliant, I'm yet to meet a cyclechatter that I've not got on with but then I've not met...............

If I've missed anything important out I apologise, but I don't have the best memory and a lot happened in the three days

https://www.strava.com/activities/1630303454
https://www.strava.com/activities/1630322230
https://www.strava.com/activities/1630332336
https://www.strava.com/activities/1630326353


----------



## Spartak (11 Jun 2018)

Just back from a holiday in Sardinia, hired a bike for a week and was upgraded to a lovely Colnago CRS from Bike4more ( excellent service from this friendly company ).

Did 6 rides in total covering 360 kms and climbed 4800 metres. 

We were based in Porto Rotondo, north of Olbia.

Here are some pics from the rides .....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jun 2018)

@Supersuperleeds @13 rider epic reports of epic rides!
Really enjoyed reading them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jun 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Supersuperleeds @13 rider epic reports of epic rides!
> Really enjoyed reading them, thanks for sharing.


Agree totally @Pat "5mph" , I have the pleasure of venturing out with these guys on occasion myself. Superb efforts from both of them.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

Me too @Supersuperleeds & @13 rider - loved reading the write ups, seeing the pics etc.  It sounded like brilliant fun, although my knees appear to be in disagreement with the rest of me.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> Many thanks @Reynard, @cosmicbike and @C R . If you told me in Sept 2014 when I bought a bike and joined a forum I would be capable off doing this over a weekend I would have laughed  at you . But thanks to the half century monthly challenge and all the encouragement on here and meeting other local ccers my fitness and milage has grown . You have been warned this cycling lark is quite addictive



Just a bit addictive. You could say that... 

There's something about being out on a bike on a good ride (however long or short that is) which makes the world feel like a much better place.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

Speaking of which... Had a lovely ride in the early evening sunshine. 

Did a loop which I haven't done for a while, via Downham, Way Head, Coveney, Ely, Downham and form thence home. It has a few little sharp climbs (well, what pass for climbs in this neck of the woods) that make it a different challenge to the flat roads around Littleport. And there's a descent that is steep enough to put a silly grin on your face. 

Lovely to see the roses blooming in the hedgerows, and some gardens had the most amazing flowers - so pretty. Also rode past a ginormous muck heap, which certainly made my eyes water. The road between Way Head and Coveney is getting very broken up, as are sections along West Fen Road. Found myself having to ride on the wrong side for stretches simply to avoid the succession of potholes.

Managed to get to Coveney in just a smigin over half an hour though, which is several minutes faster than I usually make the trip, but paid for that somewhat on the rest of the ride where I had a pretty brisk headwind for most of it. Still, it was a good workout - 14 miles and an hour and 15 mins in the saddle. New shorts held up well, but now I have to figure out why my feet are sore. If it's not one thing, it's another. 

Saw two other cyclists, one of whom was a very spry and friendly elderly lady dressed in lycra and riding a hybrid at a fair old lick. Chapeau to her, she looked like she was really enjoying her ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> *@13 rider and Me Go Cycling
> 
> Day One*
> 
> ...




And it is a very well done gentlemen from me as well. A billiant effort and excellent write up. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Jun 2018)

On a mission today to find the finest hand raised pork pies in County Durham. I've drawn England in the sweepstake at work and part of the bet was to find some food for a buffet from the country you've drawn. Quite challenging for some - easy peasy for me.

Anyway, it turns out the best pork pies are from Castle Bank butchers in Crook. That's not too far away so thought I'd go get them on the bike. A nice, tailwind assisted climb over Waldridge Fell, through Sacriston and Langley Park got me out into some lovely countryside with some great views all around. We seem to have lost that haze and with a fresh north wind the air is a lot clearer and the views sharper. Forgot the camera though.

At Tow Law with the bulk of the climbing done I was surprised to see I was averaging 16mph; that'll be the tailwind then. I was less surprised to get left hooked though as the A68 runs right through the middle of the town so traffic gets snarled up, people get impatient and do stupid things just to save half a second.

Went down Church Hill into Crook thinking to myself that it's probably thirty years since I've climbed up this way and wondering if I could get up it now without pushing.

Got the pork pies and set off the easy way back along the A690 but now into a headwind. Lots of traffic around Durham where I met the second dickhead of the day - a lorry driver who stared me straight in the eye as he right hooked me at the Pot & Glass traffic lights. Gave me an adrenaline buzz that saw me belting along the A167 at 26mph which helped keep the average speed up to 15mph. 35 lumpy miles. 

I've stopped putting the ascent on these write ups as I've come to realise that my Garmin grossly inflates the amount of climbing done.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jun 2018)

C R said:


> radio telescope





C R said:


> used the footbridge.



Yep - they look like radio telescopes but they are actually satellite communications dishes.

Long long long ago I've ridden through that ford. No longer - always use the footbridge. Indeed when it gets proper deep the footbridge goes under.

Well done on the rough stuff. I've done a bit around there myself. Off to check the map now


----------



## C R (12 Jun 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yep - they look like radio telescopes but they are actually satellite communications dishes.



I used to think that until we visited Jodrell Bank a couple of years ago. The antenna in Defford is part of the MERLIN network, which is a set of radio telescope antennas across England, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MERLIN, though I guess it can be used for other stuff when not listening for ET ;-). In reality, any satellite dish can be a radio telescope if connected to the appropriate equipment, though the typical sky dish is too small to provide any usable resolution.



twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Long long long ago I've ridden through that ford. No longer - always use the footbridge. Indeed when it gets proper deep the footbridge goes under.



I remember someone being caught in a car in there when flooded a few years ago, but as I had never seen it I sort of assumed that by this time of the year it would be almost dry, I know better now. 



twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Well done on the rough stuff. I've done a bit around there myself. Off to check the map now



Thanks, it was an interesting adventure, and probably in the middle of summer when the track is dry it would make a nice mountain bike ride. It was ok for the most part in my hybrid, which means that for most of you guys it would be a doddle on an mtb, the track is here: https://www.google.com/maps/@52.1759493,-2.1034741,14.3z






The bad bit is around the brook, and it wasn't really bad, just annoying that the path to the footbridge was badly overgrown, so a bit of a pain to negotiate pushing a bike.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jun 2018)

Brilliant descriptives by @rider13 and @Supersuperleeds but the latter edges it for getting Market Rasen spelt right!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2018)

Mike_P said:


> Brilliant descriptives by @rider13 and @Supersuperleeds but the latter edges it for getting Market Rasen spelt right!


My apologies  but it's 13 rider not rider 13


----------



## gavroche (12 Jun 2018)

I had a pleasant surprise on my 18 miles ride tonight. I was approaching this chap on a touring bike, loaded with paniers and all the equipment for touring. He saw me coming and signalled me to stop. He asked me where the nearest campsite was in his broken English. I asked him where he was from and was pleased to see he was French. Of course we continued the conversation in French. His name was Pascal and he is on a 2 weeks tour of North Wales. I rode with him for a few miles, guiding him towards the campsite. We parted company with a photo of both of us together and wishing him Bon voyage.


----------



## Vantage (12 Jun 2018)

@13 rider and @Supersuperleeds well done gentlemen. You're an inspiration to us all 

My ride today wasn't as epic but still left me knackered by the time I got home. I made plans last night to ride along the Bridgewater Canal and meet Pam for a coffee on my way round. 
Out the door at 9am and onto NCR55 which has been resurfaced and tidied since my last visit there. Constant never ending braking to slow down for doggies was hammering my progress.
At Broadoak Park I jumped onto the Bridgewater Way for a while and reached Barton Bridge for 10.15am. I'd arranged to meet Pam at Stretford Mall at 11 so had to get my arse in gear. Which wasn't easy because the surface of the towpath on the Bridgewater Canal is s**t frankly. That, a slight headwind and the amount of crap I had stuffed in the Pendle was keeping my speed at just over 10mph.
At one point I figured I was close to my coffee date as there were truckloads of people all walking along the towpath which really slowed me down. Soon as I was past them I got back up to speed and blasted along. 
By 11 the sun had burst through the clouds and I had to put the ls jersey in the bag. As I was doing so the bike fell over onto me. WTF? Ack! The kickstand had been working lose. I set the etrex to show 'distance to next' and I had 4.3miles to go. Texted Pam I wouldn't be long and set off again.
A while later I glanced down and noticed the purple line on the screen had disappeared. Brilliant. Missed a turnoff. Back on myself and turned left up a narrow trail to follow my route and a bit of road riding followed. Next thing I know I'm on a cycle trail.
"What the hell am I doing here? I've not even met Pam yet!" 
Back on myself yet again and up the canal I'd just been down then another stop to consult the garmin with lots of zooming in and out to find out where the hell I was. A few tasteless words were directed at it. 
Phone Pam. 
"Erm, I'm a little to the North West of Altrincham". 
"Altrincham! You're miles away!"
"So I gathered". 
Some more conversation followed and we agreed that by the time I backtrack to Stretford she'd be leaving for her next appointment. 
At least I could drop the pace a little on the remainder of my ride. 
Back to the Peninne trail and a short pootle later I decided it was tea and roast chicken sammich time 






At Rushgreen I turned right towards Warburton Bridge but had to stop at Warburton Old Church first.
The toll booth is gone. Completely. You wouldn't even know there was one if you hadn't seen it before. Wondering if they'll replace it. Also wondering if the bridge will be repainted at some point...it's looking very tired.
On Dam Lane I plonked myself on a bench and scoffed some crisps before carrying on to Holcroft Lane and turning right at Culcheth. Glazeburys road surface as always rattled the bike and I to bits and Leigh was passed through in a blur.
Lovers Lane took me into Westhoughton and as I got closer to Bolton the passes from drivers got closer too. Wa**ers.
Through Lostock and I decided to get off walk up Victoria Road for a break. That turned out to be a stupid idea as my legs were killing me when I started riding again near the top. Boot Lane then the estate and home for just gone 2.45. The bikes covered in fine dust, the gears are acting up, the front mudflap has torn away from one of the bolts and the kickstand is lose. There's only 153 miles on it 
45 miles today averaging 10.2mph


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds well done gentlemen. You're an inspiration to us all
> 
> My ride today wasn't as epic but still left me knackered by the time I got home. I made plans last night to ride along the Bridgewater Canal and meet Pam for a coffee on my way round.
> Out the door at 9am and onto NCR55 which has been resurfaced and tidied since my last visit there. Constant never ending braking to slow down for doggies was hammering my progress.
> ...


Epic is relevative to each rider . Sounds like your was an epic for you so respect to you


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Jun 2018)

Having seen the weather forecast for later in the week I decided to make hay while the sun shone. I set out on a 25 mile loop through Lauder and Earlston, but made some detours to add variety and hills. 
I came across what appears to be a checkpoint for @Drago 's tall and beautiful person's club. I passed the first part, being nearly 7' tall according to the sign. 





There's no chance of any flooding today, the Leader Water looks nearly empty where it is crossed by the adjacent bailey bridge. 





From the bridge it's a steep pull for half a mile @7% up the lower part of Boon Hill, followed by a short flat bit then another 2/3 mile @ 8% to the top. My route then turned south with fine views to both sides of the road.
Looking south west towards Gala and home -




And south east towards the border and The Cheviot. 




The map -





29.6 miles @ 13.9 mph, elevation 2435 feet.


----------



## derrick (12 Jun 2018)

Nice little 25 mile loop back to the pub, three of us set of from Enfield picked up three more at Potters Bar, nice steady ride, ending in the pub for a couple of beers, then a little ride up the hill to home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1634429583


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jun 2018)

C R said:


> I used to think that until we visited Jodrell Bank a couple of years ago. The antenna in Defford is part of the MERLIN network, which is a set of radio telescope antennas across England, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MERLIN, though I guess it can be used for other stuff when not listening for ET ;-). In reality, any satellite dish can be a radio telescope if connected to the appropriate equipment, though the typical sky dish is too small to provide any usable resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I live and learn. Certainly the sat comm guys used to work at Defford. Probably before MERLIN. The sat comm guys moved to Malvern.

Yes it was a judge who got trapped and washed downstream who drowned.

Turns out I've ridden that track. As you say it's the ford that's wet.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2018)

A dull and overcast day here thank goodness. Perfect weather for a bimble. 17 miles for me today. I must admit I like the slightly cooler weather. 

My usual haunt today down the back lanes. No traffic at all, just as I like it.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Jun 2018)

An extended home commute today, 28.1 Miles with an average of 16.4 mph. Really nice ride and had a bit of a race with a hare (I got the silver medal!).


----------



## Donger (13 Jun 2018)

My car was in at the main dealers in Cheltenham for a major service today, so I did my usual trick of taking the bike with me and heading off out for a few hours while they got on with it. Ended up doing 38.3 miles in a (mostly) very leisurely 4 hours, with loads of stops to take in views and with a very touristy feel to it. Didn't much enjoy getting out of Cheltenham because of the traffic, but I soon hit some quiet lanes after Bishops Cleeve and made it most of the way to Evesham (where I was going to have a riverside pub stop) before suddenly deciding to go right towards Broadway instead. I was on a roadside cycle path at the time and it just wasn't pleasant being next to so much heavy traffic. Made it to Broadway quite quickly and pulled over to grab myself a blackcurrant and clotted cream cornet from this splendid purveyor of ice cream:




Just the job! The wind was getting up a bit by now, and I was going to have to ride into it, so I set off for Cheltenham via Winchcombe and Cleeve Hill. Couldn't resist calling in on Stanton and Stanway again on the way. Last time I rode there at the end of March, I was riding on ice and passing snow drifts. Couldn't have been more different this time, as it was hot and sticky, and even the slightest incline brought me out in a sweat. The roses were in full bloom in Stanton today:




It was nice to feel a bit of shade as I got near Stanway and rode through the avenue of horse chestnut trees:




Then, with one eye on the clock, I picked up the pace as I climbed up through Winchcombe and up the long drag to the top of Cleeve Hill. I was working up quite a thirst by that point, as it really was getting sticky out there:




My car was supposed to be ready by 4.30, and I made my way back to the dealers, arriving at 4.30 exactly. I'm getting good at judging times and distances now. Unfortunately the garage wasn't so good at its estimates, and I ended up sitting around waiting for half an hour. I made sure I got my money's worth out of the free drinks, though. That's another 38 miles on to my total, and a thoroughly recommended way of killing time while your car is being serviced. Oh well, time to put the bins out now. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Bryony (14 Jun 2018)

My first post on here for a while as i’ve not been on the bike much due to health issues (and i’m very late posting this! Sorry!) but I got back on the bike at the weekend and the two rides couldn’t have been any different!

Saturday I rode down to Sandwich and back with my colleague from work, I felt surprisingly good considering i’ve not been on the bike for ages and also getting over a flu type bug. We stopped at the beach hut cafe and had coffee and panini, then had a wander round the French market they had on before making our way back to Ramsgate. I felt so good when I got home that I decided to enter the 50k Tour de Sandwich sportive the following day.












So we move on to Sunday. The Tour de Sandwich 50k Route, this was the 3rd year running i’ve done this so I know what to expect.

I set off and like yesterday I felt surprisingly good and the miles were clocking up nicely, then I got to the village of Stodmarsh about 8 miles in, stopped at junction and BANG!!! My first clipless moment. Still not quite sure how it happened as my left foot was unclipped all I had to do was put it on the floor! Anyway I hit the floor with quite a bang, my right knee took the brunt of the fall and was feeling pretty sore and I was considering pulling out, but in the end I carrried on. In the end I managed another 12 miles before I had to call it a day as my right knee and left leg were swelling considerably and becoming more and more painful. So I called the number on the map we were given at the start and got picked up and taken to the finish. Got myself checked out, looks like there’s no damage just lots of bruising!




At the start


----------



## colly (14 Jun 2018)

Early up and out for a few local hilly loops:


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/24291081


11.7 miles with just under 1900ft of up.


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2018)

Bryony said:


> My first post on here for a while as i’ve not been on the bike much due to health issues (and i’m very late posting this! Sorry!) but I got back on the bike at the weekend and the two rides couldn’t have been any different!
> 
> Saturday I rode down to Sandwich and back with my colleague from work, I felt surprisingly good considering i’ve not been on the bike for ages and also getting over a flu type bug. We stopped at the beach hut cafe and had coffee and panini, then had a wander round the French market they had on before making our way back to Ramsgate. I felt so good when I got home that I decided to enter the 50k Tour de Sandwich sportive the following day.
> View attachment 414224
> ...


A like for the rides, not the bruises, GWS.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jun 2018)

Bryony said:


> My first post on here for a while as i’ve not been on the bike much due to health issues (and i’m very late posting this! Sorry!) but I got back on the bike at the weekend and the two rides couldn’t have been any different!
> 
> Saturday I rode down to Sandwich and back with my colleague from work, I felt surprisingly good considering i’ve not been on the bike for ages and also getting over a flu type bug. We stopped at the beach hut cafe and had coffee and panini, then had a wander round the French market they had on before making our way back to Ramsgate. I felt so good when I got home that I decided to enter the 50k Tour de Sandwich sportive the following day.
> View attachment 414224
> ...




A like for having a go not your off. That looks really painful. I hope the bruising goes and swelling goes down soon. Well done for getting out there.


----------



## colly (14 Jun 2018)

Bryony said:


> My first post on here for a while as i’ve not been on the bike much due to health issues (and i’m very late posting this! Sorry!) but I got back on the bike at the weekend and the two rides couldn’t have been any different!
> 
> Saturday I rode down to Sandwich and back with my colleague from work, I felt surprisingly good considering i’ve not been on the bike for ages and also getting over a flu type bug. We stopped at the beach hut cafe and had coffee and panini, then had a wander round the French market they had on before making our way back to Ramsgate. I felt so good when I got home that I decided to enter the 50k Tour de Sandwich sportive the following day.
> View attachment 414224
> ...



Like for the ride not the bruises. GWS.

edit: Sorry about the cribbing. Just not fast enough on the keyboard.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jun 2018)

Bryony said:


> My first clipless moment. Still not quite sure how it happened as my left foot was unclipped all I had to do was put it on the floor! Anyway I hit the floor with quite a bang, my right knee took the brunt of the fall



Nearly happened to me the other week - as I stopped the bike was affected by the road surface and tilted to the left (I unclip the right foot) and I just managed to alter my balance on the bike to correct


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2018)

Bryony said:


> My first post on here for a while as i’ve not been on the bike much due to health issues (and i’m very late posting this! Sorry!) but I got back on the bike at the weekend and the two rides couldn’t have been any different!
> 
> Saturday I rode down to Sandwich and back with my colleague from work, I felt surprisingly good considering i’ve not been on the bike for ages and also getting over a flu type bug. We stopped at the beach hut cafe and had coffee and panini, then had a wander round the French market they had on before making our way back to Ramsgate. I felt so good when I got home that I decided to enter the 50k Tour de Sandwich sportive the following day.
> View attachment 414224
> ...



Another like for the ride, but not for the "ouch" moment... Hope you mend soon, hun xxx


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2018)

Back from a couple of days away and a couple of rides, one of which was something new and special.

Tuesday's ride:

I've talked a number of times about riding over to @gavgav's caravan on the coast, partly for the personal challenge and partly to suss out the route for a possible future group ride. I'm quite good at talking about plans and not actually doing them though so as he was planning to stay over there for a few days, Gav persuaded me to do the ride this week and stop over.

I'd have liked to do this one on the Raleigh but as mentioned elsewhere I've just needed to retension the back wheel and didn't think that a loaded tour would be the best idea for a first ride after that repair, so the knockabout bike got used instead.

This was the first outing for my new Ortleib panniers which were pretty packed even though it was only an overnight stop, mainly due to the addition of a sleeping bag. I thought I'd loaded the bike heavily in the past but this was something new and needed a different riding style to save the muscles for the hills later on.

The first half of my route was mostly pretty familiar as I did a variation of my route out to Llynclys, up the Tanat Valley and over the hills to Lake Vyrnwy. I did use some different roads around the Maesbrook area to avoid diverted traffic on the B4396, then took another diversion further up the Tanat Valley to visit Llanrhaeadr Ym Mochnant which I haven't cycled to before as it's a mile off my normal route. It's a nice place.

The road out of Llanrhaeadr was my first test of proper climbing with the bike fully loaded. I made it okay but had to drop right the way down the gears. Slightly concerning considering what was to come.

Approaching Penybontfawr I encountered another cyclist at the side of the road. I paused to check he was alright and we ended up chatting for a while - he was staying at a caravan site nearby and doesn't cycle far as he can't manage the hills anymore, so we talked electric bikes. I think he thought I was a bit nuts riding to the coast.

Moving on again I was swiftly onto the next climb. Again, lots of use of bottom gear but I made it up the steeper gradient here so perhaps things would be alright after all. My planned cafe stop at Vyrnwy was very welcome but finding that my preferred cafe (The Old Barn) is closed on a tuesday wasn't. I therefore repaired to Artisan's instead which did me a very nice hot baguette with bacon and cheese plus a couple of coffees. I got talking to another rider there who had also come out from Shrewsbury and was hoping to make it 100 miles for his ride. He'd been sworn at on the way over so not having as good a ride as me, and then went on to drop his coffee before getting to the table. Oops.

I was back on the road later than intended and enjoyed the flat riding round the lake to the turnoff signed Dinas Mawddwy which has long been one I wanted to take. This road very quickly takes an upwards turn and although not the steepest road I've ridden just seems to climb forever. There is some good scenery on the way with woodland and waterfalls opening out into wide moorland with a ribbon of tarmac winding its way into the distance. This was all very slow going but in that scenery I didn't mind.

Eventually this road joins another: Bwlch Y Groes which is a well known and challenging climb. Fortunately I only had to do the last bit of this climb, which required standing on the pedals to keep moving, before enjoying the view at the top then the long descent through Cwm Cynllwyd to Llanuwchllyn. On the way down this road I found a blockage where a car had been dropped into the ditch and the recovery vehicles were completely blocking the road while the crew tried to work out how to remove said car from its predicament without ripping the bottom out of it on the rocks at the edge of the road. Unfortunately I thought about how I was going to squeeze myself past (it was a tight fit) _before _thinking to take a photo of the scene, by which time the view was blocked by the other vehicles.

After Llanuwchllyn I was onto the section of the ride I'd been most wary of - the A494 to Dolgellau as this is a through route that can be busy. Doing it in the week and out of the holiday season it wasn't bad (apart from one driver right after I'd joined the road who pushed past without putting a wheel over the white line even though there was nobody else on the road ) The highlight of this leg of the trip started a couple of miles in when I crested the summit and had a full 10 miles that was almost completely downhill. With a following wind I cruised along at between 20 and 25 mph on a surface that wasn't cratered like it would have been in Shropshire. Enjoyed that.

The good run continued after Dolgellau too. I was onto the Mawddach Trail now which is pretty flat being an old railway line and with a fairly good gravel surface I was able to keep up 14 or 15 mph, however my average will have been quite a bit slower than that due to lots of photo stops. Finally the path narrows and swings round towards Barmouth Bridge which slowed things down again (the bridge in particular is quite rough to ride over).

At this point I picked up a fairly strong headwind from the north which slowed me right down for the last bit up the coast (and up the very steep climb from the promenade to the main road) but it felt really special to have arrived under my own power and the last minute distractions of having to stop and untangle a shoelace from my pedal then being held up by a train at a crossing didn't detract from it.

85.5 miles at 12.6 mph moving average with a 29.2mph maximum. Time including (lots of) stops was almost exactly 9 hours.






Summer blooms on the way to Kinnerley.





Making my way up the Tanat Valley.





Llanrhaeadr Ym Mochnant. A nice place that has been used as a film location three times that I know of.





After my cafe stop, enjoying the flat bit before the big climb of the day starts.





Waterfall on the Eunant (one of the brooks that feeds Llyn Efyrnwy).





Up onto the moors. Marked on the map as Waun Y Gadfa.





At Llanuwchllyn I took a minor detour to look at the Bala Lake Railway.





En route to Dolgellau along the A494.





At Penmaenpool looking back along the Mawddach Trail.





Barmouth. Very nearly there but heading into the headwind for the last couple of miles or so.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jun 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 414341
> 
> At Penmaenpool looking back along the Mawddach Trail.



Stayed at that hotel a couple of years back for my annual hike. Very funny place, wonderful location.


----------



## Vantage (14 Jun 2018)

85 miles? Loaded??? Thats nuts! Well done sir!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Jun 2018)

Mike_P said:


> Nearly happened to me the other week - as I stopped the bike was affected by the road surface and tilted to the left (I unclip the right foot) and I just managed to alter my balance on the bike to correct


It's a good point that I need to be careful about.

I always unclip on the left first to avoid a clipless moment (an attempt at muscle memory...) but if there is a significant camber in the road into a gutter I may end tilting over anyway.

Ps GWS @Bryony.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2018)

Wednesdy's ride:

After my efforts the previous day I wasn't sure now my legs would be, but they weren't too bad so the planned ride with @gavgav could go ahead. He had done his own shorter but still very hilly ride on the lanes near Harlech the previous day so I think we were in a similar position really regarding aches.

We went for a route we've done before: down to Barmouth, up the Mawddach Trail to Dolgellau then up the long steady climb to the wonderfully picturesque Llynnau Cregennen before dropping down the hill to Arthog and rejoining the trail over Barmouth Bridge and back to the site.

By Barmouth the legs were freeing up nicely and we expected to have the wind helping us along the Mawddach trail this time. After rattling our way over the bridge (which showed up how saddle sore we were feeling) I managed to get stuck in a patch of sand that I'd ridden through with relative ease the previous day, much to the amusement of the walkers who had just let us past.

We weren't as quick up the trail as I'd been yesterday, however this wasn't about getting places but about chatting and enjoying the scenery. For some reason the Mawddach Trail always seems to go on for a long time in this direction so we were glad to reach Dolgellau and have a bite to eat (packed lunch not cafe stop).

We rode through town and started on the ascent which came as a shock to the legs and both of us were pretty slow. Added to the climb we had a fairly stiff headwind today which made even the few downhill dips seem like hard work.

There wasn't much traffic but one car was memorable for pulling in to let us by and the driver waving to say; "slow down, no rush" when we accelerated forward.

Up at the lakes we finished off what food was left and enjoyed the scenery which we had, apparently, almost to ourselves. This was an illusion as just around the corner the place was milling with people, including a guy with a professional video camera and steadicam rig - I wonder who he was filming for.

Another pause round the next corner to enjoy the view over Barmouth and the Mawddach Estuary and we were disturbed by a fight of Canada geese very low overhead. For once I had my camera to hand and was able to grab a shot before they got too far away.

The descent to Arthog is a thrilling bit of road (if you like that kind of thing) but is gated so you have to take a bit of care and be prepared to stop. We got to one gate at the same time as a car and the driver gave me profuse thanks for letting them through first, even though Gav was the one holding the gate.

Soon we were back to the trail, rattled over Barmouth Bridge and headed along the promenade but with a crosswind rather than the tailwind that the forecast had promised - pah.

33.2 miles this trip at 10.2 mph average and a 31.5 max (that gated road )

This is where my short break ended as I had to pack up, ride over to the station and hop on the train back to Shrewsbury. I hope the new franchisee makes better provision for bikes than Arriva does.





Joining the promenade at Barmouth.





Action shot on the Mawddach Trail.





Dolgellau





Couldn't resist this pic.





En route to Llynnau Creggenen.





Gav gets the first gate on on this road. We did share the gates - honest.





At the lakes.





The view down to Barmouth.




Flyby from a flock of geese.





View for the bikes at our attempted pub stop. (They weren't open yet. We went to a place a couple of miles further on instead.)


----------



## delb0y (14 Jun 2018)

I'm just getting no time to ride at the moment. I even had a half day off work thinking i might get out but ended up cutting the hedge instead as it was a disgrace. So tonight, with just an hour to spare I managed another lap of my new 1 hour loop - just ten miles, a steep ride up onto the top road, and a 35 mph descent on the nice new tarmac (although I notice after just a couple of weeks the surface is started to ripple from the weight of lorries. The Roman's wouldn't be impressed). That's three times I've done the same hill recently. There's another one just along from this one that's meant to be tougher. Will try that one next maybe. Then there's the worst of the lot (supposedly) just a little further on. One to target when i get a bit fitter!


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jun 2018)

Another extended home commute this afternoon. 28.1 miles with an average of 16 mph. Lovely ride but feel knackered tonight.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jun 2018)

Home the long way round on the crosser.


----------



## Bryony (15 Jun 2018)

Thank you everyone for the get well wishes. My bruises are coming out nicely, very colourful!  My right knee is still quite sore when I bend it but may try a bimble on the bike Sunday.


----------



## derrick (15 Jun 2018)

Nice easy ride today with a mate who is iron man training, She had a hard run yesterday i had a hard ride last night, so a steady ride today, 39 miles stopped half way round to check out a marina on the river lea, then back to our local. we met up with a couple of mates, then home for a shower, then back to the pub to meet my other half and a couple of freinds, great day the weather was good all day.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1639717283


----------



## Aravis (16 Jun 2018)

I'm trying to gain confidence for a 300km Audax early next month. I think I'm almost there!

Yesterday I visited a number of places I seem to have bypassed this year. Down the eastern side of the Severn Estuary, using the lanes wherever possible. After the big bridge, the day's one substantial climb out of Chepstow to St. Briavels. After exiting the forest at Blakeney, back onto more familiar territory, eventually returning to Gloucester from the opposite direction. Here's the map, 119.9 miles:






There seemed to be a lot of well-mannered motorists out yesterday. Time after time I had oncoming car drivers unexpectedly waiting for me on narrow sections of road or where parked vehicles were in the way. Needless to say there were a few who let the side down.

Here's a nice view at one of my fuelling stops, approaching Huntley from the south. It's starting to look quite late summery:






I'm still have some anxiety about the Audax, but it's supposed to be a challenge, isn't it?


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Jun 2018)

Aravis said:


> I'm trying to gain confidence for a 300km Audax early next month. I think I'm almost there!
> 
> Yesterday I visited a number of places I seem to have bypassed this year. Down the eastern side of the Severn Estuary, using the lanes wherever possible. After the big bridge, the day's one substantial climb out of Chepstow to St. Briavels. After exiting the forest at Blakeney, back onto more familiar territory, eventually returning to Gloucester from the opposite direction. Here's the map, 119.9 miles:
> 
> ...



Good luck @Aravis, looking at this effort I don’t think you’ve got anything to worry about next month!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jun 2018)

I'm sat here reading all your rides, they look great.
Sadly since Sunday night I've been whacked by a virus, I'm having another hot flush and it feels like my head is about to explode!

The thing that annoys me is the timing of it. It would have been fine in winter.

We go to France in 2 weeks, I need to be fit for that!


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm sat here reading all your rides, they look great.
> Sadly since Sunday night I've been whacked by a virus, I'm having another hot flush and it feels like my head is about to explode!
> 
> The thing that annoys me is the timing of it. It would have been fine in winter.
> ...



GWS @Dave 123, I’m sure you’ll be fine!


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm sat here reading all your rides, they look great.
> Sadly since Sunday night I've been whacked by a virus, I'm having another hot flush and it feels like my head is about to explode!
> 
> The thing that annoys me is the timing of it. It would have been fine in winter.
> ...




Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (16 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm sat here reading all your rides, they look great.
> Sadly since Sunday night I've been whacked by a virus, I'm having another hot flush and it feels like my head is about to explode!
> 
> The thing that annoys me is the timing of it. It would have been fine in winter.
> ...


Likewise, GWS @Dave 123. There is never a good time to have a virus, but when we are having good weather and long days, that is doubly infuriating.


----------



## delb0y (16 Jun 2018)

Short flat 23 mile loop today - the irony being, I did more climbing (according to RWGPS) than I do when I target the hill as I did a few days back. Came back in good time because I'm a bit addicted to stripping down the old Tricross at the moment (ready for a rebuild) and my bottom bracket removal tool has arrived!


----------



## Vantage (16 Jun 2018)

Gws @Dave 123
Been off the bike since my ride into mankychester thanks to fatigue. It blows.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I'm sat here reading all your rides, they look great.
> Sadly since Sunday night I've been whacked by a virus, I'm having another hot flush and it feels like my head is about to explode!
> 
> The thing that annoys me is the timing of it. It would have been fine in winter.
> ...



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx 

Must be one that's doing the rounds in this neck of the woods because mum's gone down with something similar.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2018)

Good luck @Aravis 

P.S. I used to go to brownie and guide camps in the Llandogo / St Briavels area many, many moons ago...


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx
> 
> Must be one that's doing the rounds in this neck of the woods because mum's gone down with something similar.




Hopefully she feels better soon. I've spent the morning having t shirt soaking hot flushes. It's just subsided and I feel almost back to normal. Very odd!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Hopefully she feels better soon. I've spent the morning having t shirt soaking hot flushes. It's just subsided and I feel almost back to normal. Very odd!



Thanks xxx Just you take it easy


----------



## TigerT (16 Jun 2018)

My ride last night was a good way to start the weekend.

My friend Ryan was wanting to go out for a ride so I arranged to meet him after work and go for a ride round a couple of lakes. I hadn't planned on going far as it was my weekly training session the night before and my legs were extremely tired. 

We set off heading out of Dubendorf to Wangen and up the hill into the woods along some gravel paths, eventually emerging near Effretikon. I prefer this way as it gets the big hill and most of the gravel riding out of the way first. Since getting my new bike last week and having the the riding position set correctly for the first time ever, I don't yet have full confidence on loose surfaces, so it was good to get them out of the way. After Effretikon, there is a long but gentle drag up hill before finally starting the drop down to the first lake, The Pfäffikersee. 

We stopped here for a break here and took some photos before heading off toward Wetzikon and onto the 2nd lake, the Greifensee. Here it was decision time. Left for the long way around or right for the shorter trip home. By this point my legs had resigned themselves to their fate and had given up complaining. Therefore we turned left. We had to push on a bit as it was getting later and my friend doesn't have any lights yet. It was a good decision, there was hardly anybody else out and we kept up a good pace for us, the whole way round. 

Finally we headed back towards my friends town. We didn't know the way exactly, but stumble upon a great smooth road with nice twisty bits that happened to take us back to our starting point.

Fantastic evening - 76 kms which was more than planned. 




The Pfäffikersee


The new bike resting under a tree


Selfie on the move


----------



## Elysian_Roads (16 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> Gws @Dave 123
> Been off the bike since my ride into mankychester thanks to fatigue. It blows.


Hope your back on the bike soon, @Vantage.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jun 2018)

A 7 mile utility ride to Staines and back to Egham with my daughter for the Magna Carta day celebrations in the town where my lad was playing in the brass band. 
Both on seperate bikes this time, but the tandem is only awaiting new tyres, so next time will be 2up!


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jun 2018)

Just a 6 mile shoppping trip to Felixstowe - with a 25 mile warm-up to Ipswich and back first. Just enough time for the ride and a shower before planting my backside in the armchair as they went green at Le Mans


----------



## TigerT (16 Jun 2018)

Bored of the football already and really fancied a cake. Cakes have to be earned, so I took advantage of the evening sunshine and headed out on my favourite ride to Baden.

Lemon sugar pearl muffin was worth every kilometre, must be good cycling food, I didn’t think I was pushing that hard, but Strava tells be I hit 5 PR‘s on th way home.

Only the 4th ride on my new bike, but really loving it.



Baden.


My hard earned cake.


Dänikon, where I stopped for a Short break on the way back.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jun 2018)

I am holidaying in the Isle of Wight , not a cycling holiday, but the bike is here and one day will be devoted to a big loop.

So far done three rides
It is pretty hilly here and even on calmer days, there is usually some wind. There is a nice hill on the Military Road which warms you up.

11th June 
Nice loop down to Chale and back through some pretty villages
https://www.strava.com/activities/1631377780
26.33 miles @ 15.7 mph with 1473 ft climbed

12th June loop to Calbourne on Middle Road, and back via Yarmouth, mileage was too low so a loop nearly to the needles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1633355066
19.70 miles( but I didn’t record the first bit) @ 16.2 mph with 1096 ft climbed

And today
Down the military road again, through Brighstone, couldn’t find the cut through I wanted but eventually via Calbourne Newbridge and Wellow
https://www.strava.com/activities/1641602122
23.64 miles @ 16.7 mph with 
1411 ft climbed.
A good ave speed for that much climbing and a lot of speed.
Garmin told me I had set a new ftp, but I think it was exaggerating


----------



## tribanjules (16 Jun 2018)

Stunning ride Abergavenny to Brecon .
Very scenic, very chatty people. 70km

Got some good pics but don't know how to upload to post off my phone !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jun 2018)

No ride today, but I was inside, retreating from the cold and wet (it's definitely winter here), and thinking about my upcoming Pyrénées cycling trip, which will be a very thorough exploration of the Hautes Pyrénées***, from early September to early October, the riding being from Fri 7th Sep to Thu 4th Oct.

I'll do 15 days of riding based at Pyractif, a cyclists' B&B based in Bertren (about 30km north of Bagneres-de-Luchon), then 13 days of riding based at the Pyrénées Cycling Lodge, a cyclists' B&B in Saint-Savin (about 5km south of Argelès-Gazost).
The rough numbers are: 28 days cycling, about 2500km and about 65,000m climbing, an average of about 90km and 2300m per day. I'll probably end up riding an average of 2 cols (or dead-end ski stations) per day, but some of these I'll ride on more than one trip.

L'attente est très longue! 

Regards,

--- Victor.

*** Or mostly. Parts of my rides will go into the Haute-Garonne and Pyrénées-Atlantiques regions.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2018)

Out early today to get the last of the 3 challenge rides in for June, the metric century. I had a very urban route planned which would see be taking in the delights of West London, so out the door at just before 0600hrs into the rain and familiar territory through Staines, Wraysbury and on into Eton. Once past Eton Dorney it was new ground for me as I headed North towards Slough. A brief bit on the A4, then a bit of Burnham, through Slough trading estate and onwards to Wexham.
A bit of greenery as I did a circuit of Black Park and into Iver Heath, before the concrete jungle continued through Cowley, Hayes, Southall, Ealing and Brentford. Back home via Kew and Richmond Park. A pause as I crossed Beverley Brook at Palewell Fields, I thought I was lost but no, the Garmin was right...





Home after 71 miles, the first 50 of which were wet. Not a ride I want to do again, much as it was interesting to go through new places, I think I prefer my green scenery.


----------



## Donger (17 Jun 2018)

Sunday club ride time again. Everyone was in a very sombre mood at the beginning due to the tragic and unexpected death of a clubmate this week. His wife, usually the life and soul of our social group, bravely turned up at the start to see us off. Sometimes cycling seems so unimportant. I think most of us, at one time or another, have felt the mood-restorative and healing power of a good cycle ride though, and today's ride actually ended up going very well ..... out to Berkeley via Frocester and back via Taits Hill and Cam, then Frampton on Severn. We had a long 3/4 hour break at the Berkeley Tea Rooms yet I still got back about 3 1/2 hours after leaving home, having done 40 miles - whole stretches of it at 20mph. I started this ride feeling glum and with my heart not really in it. I was thinking of it only as a bit of exercise that I didn't really want to do. Actually ended up enjoying it.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Life is short. Make the most of it while you can.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> Sunday club ride time again. Everyone was in a very sombre mood at the beginning due to the tragic and unexpected death of a clubmate this week. His wife, usually the life and soul of our social group, bravely turned up at the start to see us off. Sometimes cycling seems so unimportant. I think most of us, at one time or another, have felt the mood-restorative and healing power of a good cycle ride though, and today's ride actually ended up going very well ..... out to Berkeley via Frocester and back via Taits Hill and Cam, then Frampton on Severn. We had a long 3/4 hour break at the Berkeley Tea Rooms yet I still got back about 3 1/2 hours after leaving home, having done 40 miles - whole stretches of it at 20mph. I started this ride feeling glum and with my heart not really in it. I was thinking of it only as a bit of exercise that I didn't really want to do. Actually ended up enjoying it.
> Enjoy your rides everyone. Life is short. Make the most of it while you can.
> Cheers, _Donger._




A like for the ride Donger, not the bad news of a fallen fellow cyclist.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jun 2018)

Went for a ride with a newly formed club, velo moira.
Pretty much the same pace as the medium club rides i normally do and a good bunch so i will definitely go again .
EDIT the guy on the far right apparently works for boardman bikes and was on the new team carbon with dropped seat stays , looked nice !





'View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1644245352/embed/c3b36af09729b70991cc7437319c350ecc274504
'></iframe>


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jun 2018)

A lovely ride out to Cawood and along the back roads through Wistow Lordship and onto Selby. 30 miles in total with an average of 16.3 mph.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Jun 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 414753



Good candidate for the 'Your bike in front of a steaming pile of 5h1t' photo thread.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jun 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Good candidate for the 'Your bike in front of a steaming pile of 5h1t' photo thread.


The pile of sh*t is the same shade of brown as my bike!

I could start a thread ‘ photo next to something the same colour as your bike’


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jun 2018)

Just a quick blast: anticlockwise round the short version of my Acton Burnell loop using the Raleigh in order to get a first test of the retensioned wheel done.

Quite windy out and it started to drizzle when I got to Condover having been dry almost all day. There were a few other cyclists out and about so I wasn't the only one getting wet.

Mostly uneventful apart from being buzzed at speed by a red estate that could have had all the road they wanted if they'd judged the oncoming traffic a bit better. Despite that it feels really good to have got out.

The wheel seems good and the bike feels different to ride with it properly tensioned.

17.1 miles at 16.3 mph average.

No photos today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> Sunday club ride time again. Everyone was in a very sombre mood at the beginning due to the tragic and unexpected death of a clubmate this week. His wife, usually the life and soul of our social group, bravely turned up at the start to see us off. Sometimes cycling seems so unimportant. I think most of us, at one time or another, have felt the mood-restorative and healing power of a good cycle ride though, and today's ride actually ended up going very well ..... out to Berkeley via Frocester and back via Taits Hill and Cam, then Frampton on Severn. We had a long 3/4 hour break at the Berkeley Tea Rooms yet I still got back about 3 1/2 hours after leaving home, having done 40 miles - whole stretches of it at 20mph. I started this ride feeling glum and with my heart not really in it. I was thinking of it only as a bit of exercise that I didn't really want to do. Actually ended up enjoying it.
> Enjoy your rides everyone. Life is short. Make the most of it while you can.
> Cheers, _Donger._


Another like for the ride. Sorry to hear about your clubmate.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Jun 2018)

Family get together today and whenever the prodigal son (BiL) comes home there's friction. So to distract my darling wife and to distance myself from the heat we went out for a tandem ride. It was a shakedown for the latest tandem roof rack too and I'm pleased to report it works a treat.
We drove to Broompark where three cycletracks meet and a large car park has been provided. From there we took the track which follows the Wear to Bishop Auckland but came off it at Brancepeth to climb Sandy Lonnen towards Stanley Crook. This is a marvellous climb as it takes you away from the main valley roads through some peaceful countryside at a reasonable gradient. I really enjoy cycling when all I can hear is birdsong and the sound of my own wheels.
As we approached Stanley Crook we had the option of looping around the village to join the next cycle path right at its highest point or diving off a mile short to avoid more road riding. We were back in traffic by now so took the shorter option to get off the road.
The track here is quite steep so I'm guessing that when it was in use as a railway there was a stationary engine to winch the wagons up the incline. It's steep enough for Mrs. jg to clamp on the second rear brake, which she controls from her handlebars and loose enough to have the tandem skipping across the surface in an alarming fashion.
It's all off road and apart from a couple of places where the old bridges have been removed it's all downhill back to the car from here. The track also goes through Ragpath Wood which is worth the ride at any time of the year.
Just 14 miles but enjoyed every yard of it and Mrs. jg totally chilled.


----------



## TigerT (17 Jun 2018)

I had no intention of going out today but, being Sunday, after getting up rather late having breakfast and showering I automatically put my bike gear on. After procrastinating for a while on whether to actually go out and whether it was going to rain. I decided on a short ride out around the Griefensee. 

Now I don't think I've ever managed 3 rides in 3 days and even just walking down to the cellar to get my bike my legs were complaining. I decided to take my old Roubaix, it's not been used since getting my new Trek and I didn't want it to feel left out!

The ride was good, apart from a few other cyclists and rollerbladers, the paths were pretty empty. I stopped for a short break and photostop about halfway (I must have posted a similar photo, many times now - it's lovely spot). From, there I was feeling quite good, so decided to push a bit harder on the home stretch.

42kms today in just under 2 hours (162 kms total for the weekend) and beat my fastest 40k still pretty slow, but every improvement makes me happy.


Taking a break by the lake.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (17 Jun 2018)

First metric century this morning at 100.6km and 993m climbing. All completed in 3hr 40 at an average of 27.5km/hr. Happy enough with that. First third was a stiff head breeze, second third a cross wind and the final third a good rear ender wind, which was much appreciated. Only mishap was me not unclipping quickly enough in the car park at the start at 0830 (Note to self: loosen the cleats) and tipping over and landing on my left knee bone, which is stiff and sore now but no real harm done other than to pride! And it was chilly. Glad I brought my light jacket but no rain other than a bit of blown drizzle for a while. 

Another one in two weeks but which will have about 1200m climbing with two SOB climbs at about 11%.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (17 Jun 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> First metric century this morning at 100.6km and 993m climbing. All completed in 3hr 40 at an average of 27.5km/hr. Happy enough with that. First third was a stiff head breeze, second third a cross wind and the final third a good rear ender wind, which was much appreciated. Only mishap was me not unclipping quickly enough in the car park at the start at 0830 (Note to self: loosen the cleats) and tipping over and landing on my left knee bone, which is stiff and sore now but no real harm done other than to pride! And it was chilly. Glad I brought my light jacket but no rain other than a bit of blown drizzle for a while.
> 
> Another one in two weeks but which will have about 1200m climbing with two SOB climbs at about 11%.


A like for the metric and not for the mishap!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Jun 2018)

Nice pootle into Bristol today via the Two Tunnels and Bath to pick up some wireless earbuds from the Apple store. What an excuse for an 80+km bimble. Stopped for a Taiwanese noodle salad and iced fruit tea. The fuel of cyclists. My Surly DT is made in Taiwan so very appropriate I thought. Can recommend on all accounts.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (17 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> Sunday club ride time again. Everyone was in a very sombre mood at the beginning due to the tragic and unexpected death of a clubmate this week. His wife, usually the life and soul of our social group, bravely turned up at the start to see us off. Sometimes cycling seems so unimportant. I think most of us, at one time or another, have felt the mood-restorative and healing power of a good cycle ride though, and today's ride actually ended up going very well ..... out to Berkeley via Frocester and back via Taits Hill and Cam, then Frampton on Severn. We had a long 3/4 hour break at the Berkeley Tea Rooms yet I still got back about 3 1/2 hours after leaving home, having done 40 miles - whole stretches of it at 20mph. I started this ride feeling glum and with my heart not really in it. I was thinking of it only as a bit of exercise that I didn't really want to do. Actually ended up enjoying it.
> Enjoy your rides everyone. Life is short. Make the most of it while you can.
> Cheers, _Donger._


A like for the ride and the closing sentiment. Sorry to hear about the unexpected loss of a clubmate.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (17 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Nice pootle into Bristol today via the Two Tunnels and Bath to pick up some wireless earbuds from the Apple store. What an excuse for an 80+km bimble. Stopped for a Taiwanese noodle salad and iced fruit tea. The fuel of cyclists. My Surly DT is made in Taiwan so very appropriate I thought. Can recommend on all accounts.
> 
> View attachment 414771
> 
> View attachment 414769



It is the "Land Cruiser" of bicycles? Looks like it could go most places!


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2018)

No ride yesterday with other stuff to do.

Looked out of the window this morning and saw it had clearly been raining and the streets were wet, so with more showers forecast the Giant (with mudguards) was brought back into service after a few weeks off.

With a "light wind" from the southwest, I'd discounted riding too far east as I'd have it in my face on the way back, so up Coal Road it was, then the familiar combination of roads to Shadwell, Slaid Hill and the loop back to Scarcroft via Tarn Lane. A lumpy bumpy descent of Ling Lane and back onto the A58 for the descent through the village then on through Bardsey to Collingham.
A more than 'light' tail wind helped me to an average speed of 30.3mph over the first mile and even having to slow for the traffic lights in Bardsey didn't stop me averaging over 22mph for the 3.6 miles. You've got to love gravity, haven't you? 

Anyhow, silliness over, the dog leg onto the A659 and back off again on towards Linton and over the bridge for the usual undulations to Wetherby, where I turned onto Crossley Street to head for Deighton Road, but found temporary traffic lights at red, cars and works vehicles everywhere and near gridlock, so quickly scooted down the side of the Wetherby Film Theatre and back onto the A661 to go through the town centre. Dodged the pedestrian who stepped out despite looking straight at me  and back onto the planned route and headed north out of town.
Took the left fork to climb up to Kirk Deighton passing the Church and out into the open countryside again through North Deighton, then onto Ox Close Lane just before reaching Little Ribston.

The roads had been quiet up to this point apart from the kerfuffle in Wetherby, but they got even quieter now as I headed between the fields with the sun finally shining through and getting a little push from the wind. I think I only saw three or four cars all the way to Cowthorpe.
Turned left at the crossroads just before Towton to head south along the airfield perimeter, stopping at the entrance to the grandly titled Marston Business Park to take my arm warmers off under the full glare of the security guard in his little box. 

I was starting to pay for the earlier wind assistance as I reached the Rudgate Crossroads, so I stopped for a drink and a couple of pics of the view:







Heading almost due south now with the wind in my face so grateful for the hedges, passing several groups of riders heading the opposite way, then onto Hall Park Road towards Walton, passing another friendly group heading out of the village. Past the church where another chance for a photo was dismissed due to there being too many people about and back out to the main road, then south again for Thorp Arch.

Down to the bridge where I had to give way today, and the sharp climb up into Boston Spa with a wiggle along Main Street then on towards Clifford.
Through there and down the hill into Bramham, up the hill back out and a brief pause for a Snickers just before the A1(M) bridge, so grabbed a couple more pics:










Over the bridge and the climb past Bramham Park, then the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane to avoid the direct route straight into the wind, but mainly because it's a nicer ride that way.
Down the hill and into the village, only to find a motorist reversing round the blind corner in the middle of the road 
Disaster avoided and on through the village onto Carr Lane for the ups and downs (mainly ups) to Wetherby Road, where a couple of hundred yards saw me onto Coal Road, before the final mile or so to home on local roads.

*36.14 miles* (58.16km) in *2h 36m* at an average of *13.9 mph* with *1,617ft* climbed

Despite the forecast of showers, it stayed dry for the entire ride and the sun came out for large chunks of it. Even the wet roads had dried out within the first half hour, probably due to the stiff breeze. Another weekend where the forecast has been hopelessly wrong, especially on the BBC...
Can't complain though, as despite being out on the 'winter' bike, I managed to set a few PB's including taking 25 seconds out of the run from Scarcroft to Collingham. Just imagine how quick I could have been on the higher geared 'best' bike...

Lots and lots of other cyclists out which is always good to see and it's another point in the Half Century Challenge - all the better for being unplanned.

Gave the bike a mini-fettle when I got back in - despite being fine when I set off, there were a series of mildly annoying squeaks and rattles by the time I got home, so the chain has been well mickled and the rear mudguard tweeked. We'll see on the next ride...

And to end, the map:


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2018)

This weekends cycling shenanigans. A solo bimble down to the coast. Got out the door at 8am to drizzle rain. Having forsaken the mudguard-less Van Nick for the mudguarded Planet X. It lasted about 40 minutes before clearing off, never to be seen on my cycling specs again. The plan for today's ride was to ride to Brethersden in the Garden Of England to do the Fairies Flat 100k audax. It's being run in July 1st and I have signed up my partner Rachel. She hasn't done an Audax before. She's also a self confessed fair-weather cyclist. So with all the crap weather we have had this year she rather nervous of the distance, not having that much mileage in her legs. But she shouldn't worry, it's a lovey route with only a few lumps to contend with. An ideal ride for those looking to step up with their mileage. 25 miles to Brethersden where I joined the Audax route, heading South and South East towards Dungeness. Hitting the roads around the power stations and coast I was hit by an almighty headwind. Tough old going for a while. Turning north east and east heading to Hythe at least the wind was behind me for a while giving me a welcome helping hand. Hythe Station at mile 70 was a welcome sight. I was hungry, I needed the Egg and Chips that I had promised myself.
Locking my bike up at the Station Cafe I bumped into @Stephen Piper , who was at the cafe waiting for some of his chums. So we had a good natter whilst I demolished my well deserved nosh. Half an hour later I said cheerio to Steve and switched the Garmin back on. The route turned westward for a while so riding through the marshes proved a little tricky with all the swirling winds. At Mile 89 I completed the Audax route and it was a case of reversing the route back to home.

A thoroughly enjoyable ride today. Nothing too tough or strenuous, only made a little harder due to the headwinds at times.
So, scores on the doors. 117 miles for the day. Imperial Century # 10 for the year, #238 overall and a few Eddington's in the bag.
If you are thinking of doing the Fairies Flat 100k Audax, then you're in for a treat, it's a cracker.






St Thomas Becket Church on the Romney Marsh





Dungeness





Found this very content looking chap in Hythe.





Lympne Zoo and Lympne Castle and in the middle of the pic, the remains of Stuttfall Castle originally built in the 3 Century AD.


----------



## StuAff (17 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> This weekends cycling shenanigans. A solo bimble down to the coast. Got out the door at 8am to drizzle rain. Having forsaken the mudguard-less Van Nick for the mudguarded Planet X. It lasted about 40 minutes before clearing off, never to be seen on my cycling specs again. The plan for today's ride was to ride to Brethersden in the Garden Of England to do the Faeries Flat 100k audax. It's being run in July 1st and I have signed up my partner Rachel. She hasn't done an Audax before. She's also a self confessed fair-weather cyclist. So with all the crap weather we have had this year she rather nervous of the distance, not having that much mileage in her legs. But she shouldn't worry, it's a lovey route with only a few lumps to contend with. An ideal ride for those looking to step up with their mileage. 25 miles to Brethersden where I joined the Audax route, heading South and South East towards Dungeness. Hitting the roads around the power stations and coast I was hit by an almighty headwind. Tough old going for a while. Turning north east and east heading to Hythe at least the wind was behind me for a while giving me a welcome helping hand. Hythe Station at mile 70 was a welcome sight. I was hungry, I needed the Egg and Chips that I had promised myself.
> Locking my bike up at the Station Cafe I bumped into @Stephen Piper , who was at the cafe waiting for some of his chums. So we had a good natter whilst I demolished my well deserved nosh. Half an hour later I said cheerio to Steve and switched the Garmin back on. The route turned westward for a while so riding through the marshes proved a little tricky with all the swirling winds. At Mile 89 I completed the Audax route and it was a case of reversing the route back to home.
> 
> A thoroughly enjoyable ride today. Nothing too tough or strenuous, only made a little harder due to the headwinds at times.
> ...


Good stuff! CBA riding this weekend- rather too windy, and didn't want to trust Southern Failways if I rode east. The power station looks as lovely as always


----------



## Stephen Piper (17 Jun 2018)

Good to see you Ian. To kill time waiting for my clubmates I had a very wind assisted seaside bimble to Sandgate (didn't even need to pedal) and back down sheltered canal path to collect my van from work. Finally found them back at the railway cafe.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Nice pootle into Bristol today via the Two Tunnels and Bath to pick up some wireless earbuds from the Apple store. What an excuse for an 80+km bimble. Stopped for a Taiwanese noodle salad and iced fruit tea. The fuel of cyclists. My Surly DT is made in Taiwan so very appropriate I thought. Can recommend on all accounts.
> 
> View attachment 414771
> 
> View attachment 414769



Mighr I ask, with those racks mounted, why the saddlebag instead of something on the racks?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Jun 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Mighr I ask, with those racks mounted, why the saddlebag instead of something on the racks?



Just playing about with luggage options. I didn’t need all the space of a pannier and I’m trying to learn to love that seat pack which is from my MTB. I’m thinking of using it more on my Audax bike but I just don’t find it as easy as my Carradice. Maybe practice will make perfect.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jun 2018)

I prefer Carradice on audax bike. Tried lightweight saddlebag but it wore out after five years which is rubbish. It was harder to use and did mot support contents as well.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jun 2018)

I went out to my Dad's to say hello for Father's Day, but it turned out that he'd gone out for the day so I went of for another unplanned 50km ride around the Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton, Martlesham and Bucklesham area.


----------



## bruce1530 (17 Jun 2018)

Bit of a strange one today. Rather than starting off from home, I decided to jump on the train fora bit, then explore some roads that I’d never been on before (to pick up some velo viewer squares..)

So started off with a brisk 6k trip to the station. Paused strava and the garmin for the train journey.

15 mins later, I set off from Johnstone, with a route programmed into the Garmin that would take me through some unexplored country roads, and eventually home. A couple of k later, the Garmin crashed.

Restated it, and realised that what had looked like a reasonable zig-zag route on the map was actually very hilly. So quite a bit of climbing, and then exploring some farm roads, eventually ending up at the Sergeant’s Law transmitter atop the Gleniffer braes. Around this point, I realised that I hadn’t restarted Strava on the phone when I got off the train....

Half way down the hill, the GPS told me to leave the road and follow a path.... definitely passable on a bike, until I can to the barrier/fence saying “path closed”. Back the way I had come, and down the hill.

My plotted route then wanted me to go back up up a very steep climb towards a golf course. Like a fool, I did - this quest for Veloviewer tiles can be obsessive. The GPS then said to follow a path around a reservoir - but after trying for about 20 yards, I realised there wasn’t actually a path there! Turned back, down the hill again. 25k gone, had planned to do 50, but to get back on the route I had originally wanted would take ages, with even more hills. Plan B - head back towards Paisley/Johnstone, and pick up NCN7 there.

When I got to Elderslie, I checked the online train timetable. I could pick up a train home from Lochwinnoch, further along the NCN7, in 28 minutes. Google Maps said it was 7.8 miles away, and would take me 41 minutes.

Its a nice flat route, and I made it to the station with 2 minutes to spare. But my platform was deserted, and it said the next train wasn’t for 30 mins. But there WAS a train at the expected time, on the other platform, going the other way. Yes, that’s the one that the online enquiries service had told me about - get on it, head back to where I had been half an hour ago, then change platforms and get the express home!

Eventually home, with 2 GPS trails - one from the phone, one from the garmin - each of which only covered part of the journey - so a bit of cut and paste to join them together.

Here’s the middle section, about 40k.

Too much reliance on technology!


----------



## Buck (18 Jun 2018)

Well, strictly this is my ride from yesterday (Saturday)

I go away with a small group of friends every year for a long weekend and this coincides nicely with our birthdays. Two of us are keen cyclists and the other two, well, not so keen but generally good fitness and up for a challenge so....

A planned route in the North Yorkshire Moors setting off from near Whitby and a lumpy route of 50 miles and around 4,500 feet was the order of the day.

After the journey over to Sandsend and a bit of last minute planning on Friday, we were out of the door relatively early into light drizzle and cloudy skies and headed along the country lanes, avoiding Lythe Bank which would have been a bit harsh in our first mile of the ride! In comparison, the route was more undulating apart from when you hit the valley bottom, cross a ford and deal with a couple of warm up climbs of 20%+ ! Everyone made it and we were soon at our first stop of the day enjoying a bacon sandwich for breakfast.

Unfortunately, the weather forecast was mixed for the day and we had our first downpour as we were in the cafe. No worries as we were soon off heading west on the A174 before it headed north near Ellerby and a long fast descent before we took a left turn and headed onto Newton Lane. This was one of those lanes with lots of gravel and grass growing down the middle. Just after crossing the ford we had the steep and challenging climb up to Borrowby, more so because of the amount of gravel and potholes on the road (poor planning on my part!). We all got to the top safely even if a little out of breath!









I’d tried to avoid the main roads but there were limited choices in parts so we headed back towards the main road and rejoined the A171 past Scaling Dam before being glad of turning off and cycling north to Easington. 

We then had a less than scenic run through Loftus, Britton and New Skelton before heading south through Lingdale and Stanghow. We’d hoped for a stop nearby but the place was closed so we pressed on. 

We rejoined the A171 for a short climb up the hill before turning off onto the Smeathorns Road. A desolate and long climb up onto the top of the moors and boy, was that wind in our faces. At the top we regrouped but one of the lads was feeling the effects of the lumpy bits and had cramp in his leg. A short stop with fluid intake and a gel had him feeling much better and we then rode across the tops of the moors with unhindered views in all directions. 






The long climb was rewarded with the excellent descent into Castleton where a pub lunch and a longer than planned rest allowed cramped legs to recover somewhat before pressing on!

We had a lovely run into Danby then another long pull up Brier Hill and Park Bank just as the sun and blue sky joined us.









The views at the top across the vale were breath taking and worth the breath taking climb to get there!






We carried on with just sheep for company and then after a few miles it was back up and rejoining the A171. Here we took an immediate right and down to Egton where the Tour de Yorkshire passed through this year. 

After a brief stop we carried on to Aislaby where the blue skies disappeared and we had thunder and torrential rain. We took shelter in the village pub but the rain wasn’t abating so we gritted teeth and road back as quick as it was safe to do in the conditions avoiding the flood water where we could but still getting thoroughly soaked !

All in just over 50 miles and 4,491feet of climbing - my longest distance this year to date and also my highest climbing in one ride since starting. Fantastic ride made better by the company and banter. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1642579941

https://www.relive.cc/view/1642579941


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Jun 2018)

A bit of a mixed feeling ride today. Set off on TPT towards Oxspring with the aim of going up through Wharncliffe Woods. Turned back after a mile as it was solid with bikes and walkers. Headed for Dunford bridge.
Winscar and the Holme valley lifted my spirits nicely.

On the 35mph downhill back to Thurlstone a nice chap in a Mercedes decided to reverse priority and reserve my side of the road well in advance to pass a parked car. Tit, but anticipated so hit the brakes and gave him a cheery wave.

Crossing back towards TPT on single lane tarmac a chap walks out of a house with dog. Looks me in the face and walks up the middle of the road to block me. His OH then jogs out 5 feet in front of me without looking and walks on oblivious. I just say 'Lovely day' and both realise I've been there all along and make snide comments after I pass.

Now I know why I prefer Saturday rides.

Dodged the rain, knees a little sore, but being out in our gorgeous countryside trumps it all.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Jun 2018)

Aravis said:


> I'm trying to gain confidence for a 300km Audax early next month. I think I'm almost there!
> 
> Yesterday I visited a number of places I seem to have bypassed this year. Down the eastern side of the Severn Estuary, using the lanes wherever possible. After the big bridge, the day's one substantial climb out of Chepstow to St. Briavels. After exiting the forest at Blakeney, back onto more familiar territory, eventually returning to Gloucester from the opposite direction. Here's the map, 119.9 miles:
> 
> ...



I expect you will be fine. That looks like a great route, I may have to borrow it sometime !


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Jun 2018)

Sunday was dull and overcast but seemed warm enough for shorts. After a mile or so I had second thoughts about the latter but decided to just ride harder and not stop for any photos. Head down into a stiff and gusty south westerly I headed up Ettrickdale and gradually warmed up so stopped for a photo of three strange new circular developments on the side of a hill. They look like sheep fanks but not the usual dry stane version, and no reason to build three so close together. Answers on a virtual postcard as to what they might be for. -







I carried on up the Ettrick to Tushielaw and turned south then east, instantly picking up speed now that I had a tailwind. I almost missed the summit at Alemoor as I was distracted by another view I'd never seen before, the horizon here was mostly obscured by trees the last time I was up here, only about six weeks ago. 





On a clear day this view will be magnificent, but of more immediate concern it was obscured by a light drizzle. I jumped back on and using the downhill gradient and the tailwind for 20 miles outran the advancing rain. 
Back nearer home I took a small detour to cross the Tweed on what is locally known as the Bottle Bridge. It reopened on Friday after being shut for six months for major stonework repairs. It is single track and controlled by traffic lights, the upgrade to which had no problem spotting me, though no doubt I confused them by stopping half way across. 










53 miles @ 15.1 mph, 3439 feet ascent. The map -


----------



## jongooligan (18 Jun 2018)

It's draughty enough here today to have a couple of empty recycling crates skittering along the street but I felt the need to be out of the house so got missen ready and took off down through Chester le Street to North Lodge where I joined the C2C path.

Rode into a brisk headwind through Stanley and Annfield Plain but I was feeling good so carried onto Brooms.

Transformer at Brooms





This is part of the Old Transformers sculpture, representing the old, local industries of coal and steel being transformed into power. This legend is burned into a nearby steel plate, 'The Old Transformers. The men that lived near here, dug in the ground for the Black Stone. In their Giant huts, they Burnt the earth. They turned the Sky red. A river of steel ran to the sea,where it was transformed into the Engines, Ships, & Machines, that transformed the world.'

Stirring stuff and I much prefer this sculpture to the next one along the track which is an earthwork labyrinth that's an absolute PITA to cycle through. Once out of the other side though I was back on the road, following the sign to Stoney Heap and the climb to Hanging Stone. It's usually a bit of a grunt up there but that brisk wind was now behind me easing my passage (fnaar fnaar).

Maiden Law was soon behind me too and the ridge of Long Edge was a joy today with that tailwind and the brand new, super smooth tarmac surface. From the top of Charlaw Fell I took the slightly longer route down to Witton Gilbert then climbed back up to Edmondsley cross roads through Sacriston. Just the dive bomb descent across Waldridge Fell from here and I was back home with 27 miles in my legs.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jun 2018)

Dragged myself out this afternoon after a late night shift at work. Didn't fancy the upwrongs, so out with the ICE trike and off to the park. Glad I chose the recumbent today, it's bloomin' windy and I felt the effects enough on the trike, would have been worse on the upwrong.
Just shy of 18 miles in the very warm sunshine, and home just before the school run.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jun 2018)

Out for a longer spin on the Raleigh this afternoon. It's quite windy here as well so I went for the anti-clockwise version of my Melverley loop which has a shorter stint directly into the wind than if I did it clockwise.

I wasn't particularly quick getting away from town (held up by temporary traffic lights, then sticking to the cycle path as the roads were busy) but settled down to a reasonable pace between Montford Bridge and Little Ness where I was sheltered by the high hedges. From there to Melverley I was now riding directly into the wind which surprisingly didn't seem to slow me as much as I'd usually expect.

At Crew Green my route turned to give the first section with the wind right behind me and I got on fairly well but not as well as I'd hoped until after Coedway where there is a steepish crest followed by a nice downhill through the village. The climb at Prince's Oak was as slow as ever and I found myself flagging a bit by the top, then had a problem with sweat dripping into my eyes so a stop near Halfway House was needed to sort that out and take a drink.

At Westbury I joined the second section where the wind was directly behind me and this time it did give me the boost I'd hoped for - I cruised along to Nox at 23 to 25 mph much of the way, touching 30.9 through Yockleton. In the village a guy on a roadbike pulled out of a side road ahead and although he sprinted it up to near 30 I still caught him and matched his pace as far as my turn off in Nox.

I flagged again slightly at Shorthill so needed another drink stop then found that although that perked me up I couldn't go as quick as I'd hoped through Exfords Green as the wind had shifted to more of a cross wind for this bit. On the other hand, that meant that it would be a favourable direction (if not actually right behind me) for going through Condover and up to the A49 to finish off, which I did.

Not many cyclists out today. Including the guy already mentioned, I only encountered four riders in the whole trip.

34.8 miles this time at 16.1 mph average which I'm extremely chuffed with on this bike, especially as I hadn't intended it to be a fast run at the start.

No photos again as too busy .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2018)

After picking up a Frog 62 for my daughter on Saturday, today was the first chance we had to get her out on it as it was a school INSET day. We did about 8 miles around Clumber Park and she loved it. It’s such a lightweight bike and combined with that she can now use all 8 gears (her previous bike had 6 and she isn’t strong enough to shift to first on that bike (big jump in ratio from second to first). She shot up the hills and along the flat like a rocket. Shifting gears and pedalling like there was no tomorrow.  
We’ve never had such a good ride as we had today.


----------



## arranandy (18 Jun 2018)

Not today but Saturday another superbly organised sportive, or wielertocht as they call them over here in the Netherlands. This one is organised by ex-pro Koos Moerenhout and starts/finishes in the nearby town of Steenbergen.
I decided to do the 190km route this year so with the ride to/from Steenbergen I was just over 222km for the day.
Most of the time I was riding in a couple of good groups so that kept the average speed up and provided some respite from a pretty stiff wind.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1642067682

http://www.koosmoerenhoutclassic.nl/home


----------



## Vantage (18 Jun 2018)

Looking out the window this morning I figured it was gonna be cold and wet, so the fleece bib tights, base layer, ss jersey, ls jersey and waterproof were put on before going out. I'd also decided to forgo the weight of the Pendle and take the saddle pack out for once. 
I headed south to explore some lanes I'd seen but never ridden on a planned circular route. I can't do non circular routes... they're just so boring.
Having dealt with the A58 which is basically a drag strip I rode through an estate via some nice little shared use paths and that meant avoiding traffic on the A576 and Hulton Lane. Then it was straight down the remainder of the A579 and turning left onto Engine Lane, the first of the unknown tracks. Potholed to hell as I imagined but still pretty rideable.
By the time I got here I was getting warm and the etrex was spitting its dummy out thanks to dying batteries. Those changed and waterproof squeezed into the Carradice and I was on my way again. That cobbled surface was jarring to say the least!
Into Tyldesley where I joined Leigh Guided Busway which had a very loose but smooth gravel surface. It certainly tested the City jets. I left at Hough Lane and had a gentle downhill into Astley then across the East Lancs and onto Astley Road. Been itching to explore this for a couple years after being told about it from other cyclists. I made a right fuddle of crossing the train tracks prior to Astley Road though. I went through the car gate instead of the ped gate and couldn't figure out how to close it. Luckily a guy in the security booth (for lack of a better description) gave me instructions 
Astley Road left me feeling a little disappointed. I expected more. Although more what I can't say. I did spot these though...






Thanks to my impressively immense knowledge of horticulture I have proclaimed these to be...plants! Quite nice ones too. 
When I reached the junction of Roscoe Road and Princes Park in Irlam I noticed a distinct lack of traffic lights and was getting some funny looks from other drivers. What was their problem I wondered. 
A quick glance behind me revealed all. A one way sign. And I was pointing the wrong way. Oopsie. 
The long drag along the A57 was boring as ever and noisy from traffic. Time for the SanDisk and some gangsta rap hommie. I cruised along on my pimped out ride and from the ghetto of Patricroft I slid onto the Bridgewater Canal for a while and then made my way into Bolton on NCR55. 






The butt cheeks were getting a little tender by now and the legs were tiring so I took my time which is something I seem to be doing more and more since building the Spa. It inspires smooth stress free pootle about sort of riding 
I made a bit of a cockup in turning up the wrong street off Chorley New Road which led to a slight accidental increase in my mileage but I reached home around 1 ish...I think. 
Just under 33 happy miles averaging 9mph.
I think I'll be sticking with the Pendle from now on though because whilst I enjoyed the weight savings of the saddle pack, there was no room in it to store more discarded layers. I was way too warm today as the weather brightened up. 
And to top the day off, the remaining parts for going 9 speed arrived today. Busy day tomorrow


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jun 2018)

Yesterday was my day for the round the Isle of Wight tour.

I pinched the route from the internet it helped with some tricky areas, such as getting through Newport and across an obscure little bridge , with some weird cut through.

Weather was mostly sunny, though wind picked up later, which was when I was on the more exposed Military Road which runs the length of the sw side of the lozenge shaped island.

The island is quite hilly , and there were some bits up to 14%, though none of the hills was that hard.

I went in clockwise direction from Totland Bay. Through Yarmouth. Route was a lot of the time onobscure minor roads, made finding them a little tricky. Not much of the route was level, these are the routes that I find most tiring.
I abandoned some of the Minor curls of the route and made the last part down the military road, it was v windy and exposed, fortunately little traffic as I banked into the gusts of wind.

Not fast, bit overall
68.70 miles @ a measly 13.8 mph
4701 feet climbed.
Stilly enough energy to walk the dog after
https://www.strava.com/activities/1646392748

Photo is of me at Bembridge, more or less furthest from start point


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jun 2018)

Out again this morning for a different spin on the Raleigh doing another of my regular routes to Upton Magna, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back via Condover.

A pretty good outing with some good cruising speeds going on at times and no unpleasant incidents to report.

There were more riders out today (including four in a mile on the way to Walcot) and there didn't seem to be as much motor traffic which was quite nice.

I chased a young hare along the road near to Eaton Constantine and was almost immediately overtaken by a roadie who was pressing on quite well so I gave chase to him as well . I managed to mostly keep up until Cressage Bridge (it's downhill all the way to here) then started to run out of puff but it didn't matter because he went a different way to me at the next junction anyway.

That was fun but with the legs tiring after yesterdays's efforts as well, it made the climb out of the valley the other side a bit of an effort and I wasn't as quick for the next few miles.

The wind has been a bit odd this morning, alternating between dead calm and being a bit blustery and seemingly shifting round a lot so that I was finding headwinds where I wouldn't have expected them. Fortunately the last few miles from Longnor I had it helping and kept up a very nice speed most of the way home from there.

34.3 miles this time at 15.3 mph average which is less than I thought it would be but still isn't too shabby.





The only pic I took: pausing for a drink en-route to Eaton Constantine with the Wrekin as the backdrop.


----------



## delb0y (19 Jun 2018)

Pleased with that. Another in my series of short hour rides (had to be back to turn the oven on) in between work and tea. I've moved on to Harescombe Hill # 2 - which is a bit longer and steeper than # 1. I nailed it first go :-) Max grade was 24.7% (according to Ride With GPS and Wahoo). What was good was I didn't know the climb and it was a bit of a teaser with loads of false summits, so it was just as hard on the mind as it was on the legs and lungs. As it happens, I think it was easier in some ways than Hill # 1. It's a narrow lane but it's just that bit wider and that means that cars can pass - unlike # 1. The worse bit is lower down (on #1 the last bit, when you're most tired, is a killer) and it eases off at the top. Plus it's absolutely beautiful up there.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> Sunday club ride time again. Everyone was in a very sombre mood at the beginning due to the tragic and unexpected death of a clubmate this week. His wife, usually the life and soul of our social group, bravely turned up at the start to see us off. Sometimes cycling seems so unimportant. I think most of us, at one time or another, have felt the mood-restorative and healing power of a good cycle ride though, and today's ride actually ended up going very well ..... out to Berkeley via Frocester and back via Taits Hill and Cam, then Frampton on Severn. We had a long 3/4 hour break at the Berkeley Tea Rooms yet I still got back about 3 1/2 hours after leaving home, having done 40 miles - whole stretches of it at 20mph. I started this ride feeling glum and with my heart not really in it. I was thinking of it only as a bit of exercise that I didn't really want to do. Actually ended up enjoying it.
> Enjoy your rides everyone. Life is short. Make the most of it while you can.
> Cheers, _Donger._


Aw, so sorry to hear about your club mate.
Really nice gesture and very brave of his wife to see you all off.
Cycling does work wonders, glad you enjoyed the ride.
xx


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jun 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Nice pootle into Bristol today via the Two Tunnels and Bath to pick up some wireless earbuds from the Apple store. What an excuse for an 80+km bimble. Stopped for a Taiwanese noodle salad and iced fruit tea. The fuel of cyclists. My Surly DT is made in Taiwan so very appropriate I thought. Can recommend on all accounts.
> 
> View attachment 414771
> 
> View attachment 414769


Your bike is so smart 
Love it


----------



## jongooligan (19 Jun 2018)

Fancied something different today so cobbled together a route that connected five different railway paths.






Started on the A167 to Durham then onto railway path #1, the Bishop Auckland way which took me to........wait for it............Bishop Auckland.

Quite a bit of climbing from there to the far end of Hamsterley Forest and the Byway that drops into the far western end of the trees. Nice traffic free run on the forest drive to the visitor centre caff for beans on toast.

Had a bad patch after that (mebbe should've let the beans go down a bit before I set off). It's a stiffish climb back over to the Wear valley at Wolsingham that took me through West Hoppyland, one of my favourite place names in the country. The bad patch was still with me on the short climb over the A68 and like @Rickshaw Phil ^^^ I was finding the wind troublesome, expecting it to be helping me a bit by now but being thoroughly disappointed by a blustery headwind.

So I stopped for a rest, enjoyed the view back up Weardale for a bit and reconsidered my route plan.






As soon as I set off again I knew I was refreshed, rejuvenated and recovered so decided to continue with plan A. Up the steep climb through Billy Row and onto railway path #2, the Deerness Valley Way, my favourite railway path around here. It goes downhill all the way to Broompark where it runs almost seamlessly into railway path #3, the Lanchester Valley Way, which took me through .......wait for it ........ Lanchester and onto Knitsley tearoom for a toasted teacake and a gallon of tea.

Just another couple of miles from there to Lydgett Junction and I was on railway path #4, the Consett to Sunderland path aka the C2C which gave me a fast run all the way down to Pelton Fell. Came off the C2C, cut through the old colliery and got onto railway path #5. This one doesn't have an official name but it's the old colliery line to Daisy Hill through Cong Burn Woods and comes back out onto the road just a couple of miles from home.

Five railway paths, one byway, one forest road. three flies swallowed, one sore backside and 80 miles ridden. Hard graft with almost half the route being off road. Took me six and a half hours.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Jun 2018)

An extended home commute tonight. Lovely early evening ride but more flies than Volgograd!
35.1 miles in total with an average of 15.9 mph.


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jun 2018)

Back to it after a little rest, took the sister in law out for another spin, part 3 of her rehab ride sessions. 

It’s quite lumpy round our part of Leicestershire and the short, gentle routes she craves are in short supply! But I pulled another one out the bag and we set off mainly downhill to begin with into the edges of Charnwood Forest which is just heavenly for cycling! The first real test for her came at Newtown Linford back up towards Markfield which is steady but over a mile long but she did it despite her reservations. Then slowly climbing out of Markfield round Cliffe Hill Quarry brought out more expletives from her, but again she got the job done! 1 hour, 10 miles, happy days! Her (gentle) griping about all the gentle slopes on the fringes of Charnwood almost had me to the point where I thought maybe I was pushing her too hard but then the cheeky mare said she ONLY burnt two-hundred-and-something calories! 

Big mistake.


So the next time for part 4 she is getting flogged! 

Great ride though. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1648757246

https://www.relive.cc/view/1648757246


----------



## Vantage (19 Jun 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> So the next time for part 4 she is getting flogged!



Erm..........your wife is ok with this??? 

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=flogging


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jun 2018)

A mere 3 miles this evening, a solo tandem ride (my stoker is on a school trip), with Mrs CB on my Brompton which she will be using to cycle in to work this week
I think I'd like a few more miles solo on the tandem before mini Ms CB is on the back....


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jun 2018)

Vantage said:


> Erm..........your wife is ok with this???
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=flogging



Figuratively speaking, dear @Vantage, figuratively speaking.....


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Back to it after a little rest, took the sister in law out for another spin, part 3 of her rehab ride sessions.
> 
> It’s quite lumpy round our part of Leicestershire and the short, gentle routes she craves are in short supply! But I pulled another one out the bag and we set off mainly downhill to begin with into the edges of Charnwood Forest which is just heavenly for cycling! The first real test for her came at Newtown Linford back up towards Markfield which is steady but over a mile long but she did it despite her reservations. Then slowly climbing out of Markfield round Cliffe Hill Quarry brought out more expletives from her, but again she got the job done! 1 hour, 10 miles, happy days! Her (gentle) griping about all the gentle slopes on the fringes of Charnwood almost had me to the point where I thought maybe I was pushing her too hard but then the cheeky mare said she ONLY burnt two-hundred-and-something calories!
> 
> ...






Couldn’t agree more about the lack of flat roads round this neck of the woods.Dosent matter which way I leave/return to Desford their are short sharp climbs,not very long but enough to test my ancient legs.

Hope your sister is enjoying her introduction to cycling.


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jun 2018)

pawl said:


> Couldn’t agree more about the lack of flat roads round this neck of the woods.Dosent matter which way I leave/return to Desford their are short sharp climbs,not very long but enough to test my ancient legs.
> 
> Hope your sister is enjoying her introduction to cycling.



Yeah i think so, running’s her bag so this may be a stop gap while her knee rehabs. 

Ah so you’re quite local to me then? I ride through/near to Desford quite often as part of some local routes, in fact I took the sister in law through Merrylees and Botcheston on the first one and as you say there’s plenty of hills that way! She lives near Copt Oak and there is literally no flats around there, which makes the short gentle routes she wants very difficult! 

She’s off to Mallory tomorrow to try out a few laps on a road bike.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2018)

I've got the week off work, but yesterday was restricted to a quick late afternoon round trip to Ipswich after a day of domestics, gardening and car washing/polishing. Sat down last night and, after checking the weather forecast for the week, I booked a train ticket to Newmarket to repeat the ride back home that I did at the end of last year, but with the hope of not turning the wrong way at a junction and getting lost. 

Out of the station and it's a long but thankfully shallow drag up to Ashley, a short break then another drag up to Ousden and after that the usual rolling countryside through Suffolk to Whepstead where I got the junction correct this time. Up a bit towards Bury St. Edmunds and past the Maglia Roissa cafe without stopping before going back south to Cockfield, east to Stowmarket via Felsham & Rattlesden and then south or south east to home via Needham Market (where a short breather was taken at the lakes)...





Then through Claydon, Sproughton, Ipswich, Westerfield and the usual route home from that side.

A mostly cloudy but very warm day with a total of just under 66 miles done for June's metric century.





Tomorrow I'll probably have a quiet day, just taking out one of the flat bars or the MTB for a slow ride around as I've another 100km planned for Thursday - train to Lowestoft and ride home taking advantage of a predicted north or noth west wind!


----------



## xzenonuk (19 Jun 2018)

yesterday i done 18.9 miles on the mtb and today i done 20.61, my legs and arms are hurting but worth it 

it was my first two rides out on the new fork i got on saturday, the old suntour one on my rockrider 540 was about 4 year old and really annoying me, decathlon got me a fork ordered and it got fitted on saturday, an older model manitou r7 pro for 60% off from when it first came out, theres nice bargains to be had for 26 inch wheels 

im loving it, it is pretty responsive even though the psi is on the higher end for my heavy body, it has awesome rebound and seems sensitive on bumps etc it actually feels like a damper instead of a bouncy sagging thing 

been going of the beaten path a bit and exploring, i was lost earlier a few times lol

heres pics of a 4 year old rockrider with new fork, the only thing that annoyed me about that bike was the fork


----------



## i hate hills (20 Jun 2018)

Two rides from last week. Last Monday .....Although i finished work at 2pm by the time i've done "things " for everyone it was 7.30 pm before i got the bike out, 5 hours after i'd finished. So out and about 5 mile on the MTB improved my mood . Busy busy till Sunday ....Fathers day .....Up early as daughter one was away staying with pals and had visited me the previous day daughter two was having a lie in after a boozy night out. Out round the industrial Estate and a coffee stop thrown in . Perfect start to Fathers day.


----------



## s7ephanie (20 Jun 2018)

Nice slowish 30 miles yesterday sun shone and i now have dodgy tan lines and sore legs as it was longest ive done for a while. Going to be hot today xx


----------



## Spartak (20 Jun 2018)

Nice ride out this morning, past Kendleshire Golf Club, skirting round Yate before a coffee in Chipping Sodbury, then against a nagging headwind back to Bristol.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jun 2018)

Out again this morning for something a little bit slower as the last few rides have caught up with my legs.

I headed for Cardington via the shorter route through Longnor and into a stonking headwind (Met office says it was 22 gusting to 32 so fairly breezy). There was a bit of drizzle about too but despite that it was pleasantly warm so it wasn't too bad being out in it.

A couple of miles after Cardington I turned so that the wind was behind me and had a fast run to Hughley (34.1 mph max en route ), then after a small climb was wafted along the long straight to Harley as well.

The undulating road to Harnage Grange, Harnage and Cound wasn't wind assisted so back to a gentler pace and I was disappointed on the descent into Cound due to a slow vehicle holding me up.

At Cantlop I realised that the wind had veered to more of a westerley than it had been so I wouldn't have the tailwind up to the A49 I'd anticipated. That and having a lorry follow closer than I'd like into Condover (I lost him through the twisty bit in the village though ) made me think that I'd prefer a quieter finish to the ride so I headed over Lyth Hill.

33 miles at 14 mph average. That'll do for today.




Rural traffic hold up at Green Farm on the way to Cardington.





Drizzly over Caer Caradoc.





Escapees on the climb to Folly Bank.





Hughley





Crops doing well near Harnage Grange.





Cound.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2018)

Today I’ve done my half metric challenge ride for the month. It’s been a few weeks since I last cycled as far. 

*Bike: *Carrera Vengeance MTB with Schwalbe Landcruiser Plus tyres
*Distance: *35 miles / 56.32 km
*Average Speed: *10.04 mph / 16.15 kph
*Max. Speed: *30.09 mph / 48.42 kph 
*Ascent: *446 feet / 136 metres
*Descent: *155 feet / 509 metres

Rode from Kiveton Park to Beighton to Tapton Lock at Chesterfield. Mostly along Trans Pennine Trail and Cuckoo Way canal towpath. The construction on Chesterfield Canal at Staveley is coming along nicely. Shouldn’t be too long before this section is completed. They were trimming the verges on the TPT as I went along. Quite a few people out and about. School groups canoeing on the canal. The sun playing hide and seek behind the clouds. 

To be honest I didn’t notice much during the ride. I just wanted to get it done. It’s been a few weeks since my last ride at this distance and I realise now I’d lost the stamina I’d built up previously. I’m absolutely knackered. I’ve got to get more rides in at this or a greater distance on a regular basis. 

Just got to keep pedalling.


----------



## Vantage (20 Jun 2018)

Blustery winds and occasional rain...lovely.
I left the house a little after 10am wearing shorts and rain jacket.
As I approached the left turn onto Lightbounds Road I gently squeezed the brake levers. Ooooooooh the power! The new levers and lack of travel adaptors were working beautifully. 
Through Barrow Bridge and the long climb up Longshaw Ford Road. I cycled all the way up today and RWGPS told me I'd set a personal best on it. Woopdedoo. Who cares.
Scout Road onto Belmont Road followed where the reservoirs were filled nicely.
I played with the gears here trying to get used to dt levers. Going from STI's they feel like alot of work and slow. Maybe it'll get easier and I'll get faster with time and use.
Rivington Road was up next and a pic opportunity arose. I'd set the bike on its stand and wandered to the other side of the road to frame the church. With my back turned I heard a familiar and horrible noise. The wind had blown the bike over . A second but very swift attempt for the pic was successful and I carried on past Wards Reservoir which was bone dry.
The wind up here was much stronger and I was starting to get a soaking. The climb up Wards Brook is for me a granny ring job so I stopped for another couple pics before the punishment commenced.





Looking back to Belmont. Aaaaaaand...





Looking forward.

A couple times the chain slipped from the 34T cog which hampered my progress and I had a sneaking suspicion it was the limit screw that needed tweaking. I eventually reached the top and was almost blown off the bike when I stopped for a breather. The wet stuff had also increased in speed and a few times I thought I was gonna be hammered by hail it was so hard. After passing Belmont Road (a different one) I was getting ready to blast through "The Rollercoaster" as I call it. The road bends to the left before plummeting down then bends to the right and up with a clear view of the whole section. I spotted two cars in the distance so pulled over and waited till they'd past me then started pedalling. I was doing about 20 and moved the lever to engage the big ring. Noooooooooooo! You utter utter bas**rd! The chain fell off the ring and got stuck between the front mech and the crankarm. I freewheeled to the top thoroughly pigged off and the new gears were sworn at mercilessly.
That freed up I continued along the flat to the next sharp right. From there it was downhill towards Rivington Tower around a couple bends then more downhill into Rivington Itself. Despite a strong headwind the little Spa coasted to 34mph before muggins started braking at the tea room ready to turn left onto Rivington Lane.
My hands were getting nippy and after passing the high school I stopped to tweak that limit screw, have a Frizzels lolly and put the full finger gloves on. The front mech screws were also tweaked. 
Through some backstreets into Horwich. When I reached the leisure center I didn't fancy taking on the long climb up Chorley Old Road so tried to cut through some sidestreets to Chorley New Road as its flatter. A couple deadends through a spanner in the works. Back to climbing. Meh.
A little further on I was about to pass Gingham Brow on my left. Hmm. It's quieter at least. Left it was. I bumped along in very small gears and the tyres slipped a couple times going up the steep rough track till I reached the gated entrance to Wallsuches. Through the little hamlet and along a track to rejoin Chorley Old Road. I resisted temptation to grab a burger at the roadside van. A little further on revealed resurfacing going on with a 10mph limit. No one paid attention to it of course and all the loose gravel was being shunted over to the left of the road,with the exception of one driver. In a slammed and souped up Merc hatchback. Sorry motons, I took the less slippy option of the main road and pootled along till I reached Bob's Smithy Inn where the works finished.
More coasting followed till I turned right into the estate and was along at speed by a tailwind to home for shortly after 12. Bike was given a quick hose too.
And I wasn't dying to sleep when I got in for once! That came later  14 miles averaging 8mph. Twas hilly.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2018)

Ride from last Wednesday

Starting at 2am I started by car, then bus, by foot and then by plane (where the GV peloton assembled) I made it to Marseille airport where my bike was waiting. Already sleep deprived assembly of bikes and changing into pedalling kit commenced for us all. After Ken's briefing groups set off to find their way through the Marseille's traffic. The Grupetto of me, Furk, Bear, Doc Pete, Cardiff Martin and Timbob rolled steadily. It didn't take long before a "spaghetti" junction had everyone totally confused. Doc's map and another's phone Google helped so we looped to St Victoret to get onto the chosen route. Groups reformed and some sped off up the road. At La Tresque quite a few missed the left turn so Bear's Grupetto stole some time. We rode a long long ramp upward to Mimet. The descent took us to La Destrousse where a very fun lady boulanger assisted us by supplying lovely cakes and cool drinks. Tarte aux Abricot! Across the road espresso as thick as mud was going down nicely in the bar. Stubbsy and Stubbsy II joined the Grupetto about here.

Bottles filled we headed for another long ramp along a river valley. Up we rode to Castellet where the Paul Ricard motor racing track lay to our left. The descent was a lovely long run through a limestone gorge. Mountains rose above with the typical Mediterranean pine forests all around. Now that was a super run into Toulon. By some miracle the Grupetto was the first bunch in. "First time for everything" said Ken with a big smile on his face. 61 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2018)

Ride from last Thursday

With alarms going off at 5am we headed for the buffet breakfast before the ferry docked. That was a super meal to set us up for the long day ahead. Underway from the port groups disappeared at the Grupetto formed again. We climbed away on a very busy road. It was the morning rush hour but also not the quieter road that Ken had planned. The climb was taken steadily to reach the 400 meter summit where excellent views could be had over the Golfe de Sagone. A fast descent took us to the beach where some time ago hero Ken had rescued a young lass from drowning. We had a few miles of flat where there was a regrouping at Tiuccia for coffee and cake. A bit more flat was welcome before we turned inland at Sagone. Now the climbing really started. Granny gear time for sure but taking things steadily up and up was the theme. Cramp was setting in with some. Colin was having a big problem for sure but he was not alone. There are relatively easy sections on the climb but there are ramps of up to nearly 15% too. Eventually I reach a building named Auberge du Col. Col Saint Antoine. The top it seems, but no! Now we really have a very steep section, maybe the steepest. 14% for a while. I needed a lower gear so zig zag was the tactic. The scenery was epic tho'. Wonderful mountains all around. Somewhere, on a long long upward section the support Van had stopped. There were a few getting bottles filled and I did the same. Water was running low tho'.

Eventually the summit arrived. Col de Sevi. Dropping down there was some activity around a little cafe in Cristinacce in a dip between Cols. Service was slow so many moved on. I filled my bottle again tho' as experience says fill it at every opportunity. Clouds had been gathering and spots of rain began. Colin, Jim, Rob and the Forest's Martin were around. Steadily steadily we ground out our own rhythm. Eventually the top appeared. 1500 meters and there was a little shack of a cafe. More folks resting and restoring the inner man here. Some were dealing with cramp. Phil arrived in the van telling tales of a deluge further back down the mountain. We'd been lucky with those few spots at Cristinacce. Poor guys back there got a soaking. At least it was warm rain.

Dropping off the Col was not as rewarding as might have been expected. We had ridden over an administrative boundary and this administration clearly didn't prioritise tarmac. Rough as a bear's arse comes to mind. Doc Andrew and Gordon were encountered on the way down and at Calacuccia Swanners had found a food stop. So we stopped. Danny joined in too.

Just as it was time to head off again Tim with Stubbsies I and II rolled up. So I waited and then Ken and Bear appeared. So now the Grupetto had reformed. Bear took the lead down a lovely road through a craggy gorge which followed the river. With 30 miles still to ride a bear stop was called. Doc Pete joined us for that. We rode bit and bit towards Bastia and on the run in we avoided the main road taking to some smaller lanes. Navigating by Sat Nav can be super in unknown teritorry. Doc Pete had certainly had enough and it was getting rather late. The Sat Nav took us straight to our hotel where our dinner awaited. It had been an epic day in the saddle. nearly 10,000 feet of climbing all in the first third of the ride meant there were not many who didn't know about it today. But everyone survived! 113 smiles and nearly 10,000 feet of up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2018)

Ride from last Friday



Today was an unusual GV day. French ferries had cancelled sailings to Elba where we had planned a ride so plan B had us having the morning off to catch a midday ferry to Livorno. Ticketing issues meant I was in the van with Steve and Phil. The van had been booked on in preparation but it was bigger than declared. So we were not allowed to board. Much to-ing and fro-ing as well as some words exchanged between our leader and the "contoller" got us on a reserve list and moved to first reserve. So we waited for some time. With riders and bikes on board but all the kit in the van it would be a bit tricky if the van was left behind. Sailing time came and went. Consultations by radio occurred too. Eventually the barrier opened and we were on board, driving over a ramp which was being disassembled ready for departure. Last minute stuff and much relief.

Aboard for 4 hours it was time for chats and beer and rest. Disembarked the Grupetto reassembled. Stubbsy I had a flat and his spare failed too. Then Fred hit a pothole. Flat and a dead spare too as well as a dented rim. Finally Tim punctured. A traffic accident was causing chaos too. So we arrived at dusk, very late for dinner. Eat before shower this time. Now that was an eventful 20 miler - 5 inner tubes with holes in!!! 24 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2018)

Ride from last Saturday


It was a big group that headed out this morning. The miles rolled fairly well and steadily. I asked Horny if his bike was OK (he broke 3 last year). "Fine" he said. On the next slight uphill he broke a spoke. Me a Jinx? No - not me. The first climb arrived and the group split. I found myself with Fred, Tim and both Stubbsies. We were riding through some beautiful countryside with rolling hills and woods and fields. A bit reminiscent of parts of the UK without the rain. Tuscan hilltop villages appeared around. Nightingales made themselves known singing from the bushes. 
We rode steadily towards Volterra high up on a hill. Surely we go around that? No - it was a long climb to the top. Matt, Spence and Cherry turned up ready to go sight seeing. We headed off instead getting some water and drinks from a roadside bar. We were riding through some lumpy rolling but superb countryside. A hilltop fort appeared so we paused wondering if climbing up there would provide lunch. It did. Monteriggioni provided some pappardelle and wild boar in a lovely walled village setting. Such a lovely spot a bride and groom turned up to get married in the church.

We hadn't seen any riders or back up since Volterra but our group was settled into a rhythm. We chose to ride by Siena where others got involved with a gay pride march and enjoyed 15 euro cokes. I hit a bad patch. Fred and Tim alternated with setting a helpful pace at the front with a bit of headwind we could have done without. I just rode through it as best I could. A stop for drinks and ice cream at Ambra helped a lot. It took some more miles after that before the bad patch began to evaporate. But there were only a few miles left to enjoy my second wind as we rolled into Arezzo. Lovely scenic ride in warm to hot weather. Thanks for getting me through that patch guys. 102 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2018)

Last Sunday's ride

A big group headed out after a Team photo this morning. The first hills broke it up and I find myself detached. There are riders around at Anghiari where a very steep street drops us down through the village beside the old hilltop fortress. With hands on brakes I'm unable to tap the sat nav so miss the tiny alley I need to go through. Instead I find I'm at the bottom and need to climb back up. Cardiff Martin makes the same mistake and Swanners rides up asking if I've used a shortcut. Not sure what route he took. It's time for a stop and the Swiss group have found a lovely bar at Motina. It's hot so shade is required so I join in.

Underway we round a lake and begin a very steep climb on a very rough road. There's regrouping at the junction with the bigger road we join before we continue climbing to Castelnuovo where again the climbers wait for the less able. It was a lovely fast descent to Svolta del Podere where Ravioli and Tagliatelle was washed down with white wine and water. Lots of motorcyclists gather here so we knew it would be good.

It was now a fairly steady run downhill all the way to the Adriatic. On one fast descent the road turned very rough and one bottle took to the air. It was nowhere to be found. Probably disappeared down the steep slope at one side of the road. There's a nagging headwind which makes the ride harder than required at this stage of the Tour. A cafe stop at Ponte Santa Maria Maddelena allowed the Grupetto to catch up. So we joined forces as we skirted around the Republica di San Marino. We were following a river valley and the route took to a gravel track. MtB aces Swiss and Ade vanished up the track while others were less speedy. Tim punctured for the second time and some grumbles lead us to employ the sat nav to return to tarmac. It was busy tarmac but we made it into Arezzo with no more trouble. Indeed we were in before Swiss!

We'd finished the ride! Time to pack the bikes and kit in the van and swim in the Adriatic. Celebrations were called for too. 385 miles and 29200 feet climbed. Time for a rest. 85 smiles


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2018)

As mentioned at the end of yesterday's ride, today was a slow day on the MTB between longer road rides. Out to the far side of the A14 to pick up the Candlet Lane bridleway and back into Walton to purchase a bottle of drink (I'd left one prepared at home in the fridge!). Then down to the outskirts of Felixstowe Dock to pick up a series of bridleways that run along the edge of the rail freight spur line and through some woods before heading behind Trinity terminal to Trimley Marshes - an area I've not been along in years! 







There's a bridleway that runs alonside the river wall all the way to Levington past tidal lagoons, fishing lakes and through a yacht marina and I'd forgotten how lovely the area was, especially when there was nobody else using the track so I could take it nice and slow to take in the view. Once the track ran out, I rejoined the road through Levington, Bucklesham, Kirton & Falkenham before repeating the Candlet Lane track & part of the area around the Dock before heading home.

Yet another metric 50, with a metric 100 planned for tomorrow!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

Nothing special here, just a quick 7 mile loop this evening to blow away the cobwebs: Downham Common, Downham, Downham Hythe, Adventurer's Drove (and Corker's Crisps), Pymoor, O Furlong and home.

Quite a blustery headwind between Downham and Pymoor, which meant the descent of Mill Hill wasn't as "wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!!" as usual, but was treated to an absolutely *amazing* sunset.

And when I rolled up to my gate at the end of the ride, there was a barn owl perched on my porch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2018)

10 miles to downtown and back, on the recumbent, now with wider, swept bars for better handling.


----------



## hondated (21 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> Sunday club ride time again. Everyone was in a very sombre mood at the beginning due to the tragic and unexpected death of a clubmate this week. His wife, usually the life and soul of our social group, bravely turned up at the start to see us off. Sometimes cycling seems so unimportant. I think most of us, at one time or another, have felt the mood-restorative and healing power of a good cycle ride though, and today's ride actually ended up going very well ..... out to Berkeley via Frocester and back via Taits Hill and Cam, then Frampton on Severn. We had a long 3/4 hour break at the Berkeley Tea Rooms yet I still got back about 3 1/2 hours after leaving home, having done 40 miles - whole stretches of it at 20mph. I started this ride feeling glum and with my heart not really in it. I was thinking of it only as a bit of exercise that I didn't really want to do. Actually ended up enjoying it.
> Enjoy your rides everyone. Life is short. Make the most of it while you can.
> Cheers, _Donger._


Weird like Donger but its only for letting us know how fragile life is. Really sorry to read about your mate and my condolences to you his friends & family.


----------



## Donger (21 Jun 2018)

hondated said:


> Weird like Donger but its only for letting us know how fragile life is. Really sorry to read about your mate and my condolences to you his friends & family.


I assume you meant it felt weird to like that post ... and you weren't claiming to be weird like me!


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jun 2018)

My first ride in a week and a half today. Our village shop is about 1/3 of a mile away, and we needed some peppers.
I went on my Spa. I could tell there was no power in my poor little legs, but it was nice to gave my bum back on a saddle!

Less than a mile, good though!

You're on your way out virus.....


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2018)

Today's planned ride almost didn't happen! Took the local train to Ipswich only to find the one to Lowestoft had been cancelled and the next service was an hour later. However, to give kudos to Greater Anglia, they allowed me to use the mainline train to Norwich and the service to Lowestoft from there which my ticket wasn't valid for. In the end I actually arrived at Lowestoft 15 minutes earlier than by using my intended train.

The ride itself was effectively a repeat of one I'd done in May, but with a couple of changes to keep away from one main road and simply because I could. Out of Lowestoft and over the River Waveney to Carlton Colville and out into the countryside - Mutford, Sotterley, Peasenhall, etc down to Saxmundham then Snape, Rendlesham, Woodbridge, Bucklesham and home.

Very strong wind all the way and not as much of an assistance as I'd hoped - more westerly than north westerly as forecast but, once the sun came out it was quite pleasant. At the start I was wondering if I should have used knee & arm warmers while shivering outside Lowestoft train station.

Another 100km in the book, this time on the Spa, and tomorrow will be a quiet day followed by a weekend off the bike at Brands Hatch & Rockingham.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Jun 2018)

First decent run after my holiday.
Met my mate on the canal , with only a vague plan of a route.
Headed to Yoker for the ferry to Renfrew, but it wasn't there.
No signs , just no boat.
Clyde tunnel, then headed to Paisley and on to the cycle path to Lochwinnoch.
Pleasure to ride on it. Newly resurfaced. No litter, no glass.

Coffee stop overlooking the loch then we headed home.
Passing cyclist , going too fast and too close at a tight corner shunted me into a fence at Paisley Canal station.
Few scratches, nothing major.

Until I tried changing gear. Left hand shifter is done in.

New one ordered , £50.

But at least the other guy acknowledged it was his mistake and apologised.

Strava is still playing up on my new phone. 
So it was roughly 50 miles.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

pjd57 said:


> First decent run after my holiday.
> Met my mate on the canal , with only a vague plan of a route.
> Headed to Yoker for the ferry to Renfrew, but it wasn't there.
> No signs , just no boat.
> ...



A like for the ride, not for the trip into the fence. Or the unplanned expense.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (21 Jun 2018)

pjd57 said:


> First decent run after my holiday.
> Met my mate on the canal , with only a vague plan of a route.
> Headed to Yoker for the ferry to Renfrew, but it wasn't there.
> No signs , just no boat.
> ...


The same as @Reynard, glad you came out of it relatively unscathed.


----------



## xzenonuk (22 Jun 2018)

legs are still sore and my stomach was been dodgy but i got the mtb out again for my shortest ride in a long while, took the cycle track from queensferry to kirkliston then took the shared use path back alongside the road, my stomach was not kind to me hence how short that night ride was lol

5.71 miles, i was only getting warmed up 

the rockrider 540 feels like a new bike with the new fork, and i keep wanting to go out on it all the time, the front feels so light,  about a kilo of weight shed off it i reckon and im still getting used to how it handles, it feels wierd but a lot better, feels like a different bike 

noticing that a lot more people are suddenly looking at my bike with the white fork lol


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jun 2018)

After two weeks off and the ride with the sister in law notwithstanding, I took part in the self proclaimed “Saga CC” Thursday night chain gang ride organised by the group’s fastest (and oldest) member.
When the route came up on the groupchat I was filled with dread as I had visions of the last one where it went a bit “Pete Tong” for me! Not only that, but these aren’t really what I want from cycling as I much prefer endurance style distance rides but it had been a while since the last one so I couldn’t really gripe about it.

On arrival to the meeting point at Barton Marina I suggested we actually did the route in reverse to what was plotted as there was a small bridge to cross over the Trent almost immediately after setting off which, at that particular juncture in time, was heaving with traffic with no passing places and also because we could head out into a headwind and get it behind us on the way back.

We agreed that’s what we would do and we set off. No real climbing of note occurred, just rolling roads taking in parts of East Staffs/ Tamworth/ North Warwicks/ South Derbys and I’m pleased to say that this time I was finally able to keep up with them!!

And furthermore I was able to take the lead on occasion to share the work of the chain so I’m pleased with that.

We stuck together like glue as a cohesive unit and it paid dividends as we were able to do 42 and a half miles in 2 and a quarter hours, averaging 18.7mph in the process. I believe were it not so blowy, we could’ve tipped 19, although Tim and Martin’s wahoo elemnt bolt units suggested they did- which is odd considering that mine and Will’s Garmins said 18.7 and we were all together the whole time, but I suppose that’s for a “Garmin vs Wahoo” debate maybe on another thread.......

All in all, a good and not overbearingly tiring ride and because Tim was late he got the beers in at the marina which is great because you need a small mortgage to buy a round in there!

42.4 big ones in 2:16.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1653399328

https://www.relive.cc/view/1653399328


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jun 2018)

pjd57 said:


> First decent run after my holiday.
> Met my mate on the canal , with only a vague plan of a route.
> Headed to Yoker for the ferry to Renfrew, but it wasn't there.
> No signs , just no boat.
> ...




A lucky escape. A similar thing happened to my brother a couple of years back. He broke 2 bones in his forearm. Obviously there was nothing wrong with the other bloke!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

A utility ride for me this morning - 8 mile round trip to Littleport via Downham Common and Black Bank. Picked up mum's prescription from the surgery and bought a bunch of bananas in the Co-op.

Was lovely to be out in the  and see all the pretty poppies and oxeye daisies on the verges, but somehow I contrived to have a headwind all the way. 

Only one other cyclist about - a little wee toot on a balance bike. Hopefully another Lizzie Deignan in the making...


----------



## C R (22 Jun 2018)

Working from home today, so squeezed a 10ish mile ride at lunchtime. Quite windy, with the same problem as @Reynard, it was a headwind all the way around, the only physical way I can imagine that happening is going round the eye of a tornado opposite its rotation.

Anyhow, lots of cyclists around, two of them I passed twice, as if they were doing the same circuit in the opposite direction. They must have had a tailwind all the way .

Up through Littleworth, over the railway bridge towards Stoulton, but turn right for Wadborough, then over the level crossing, past Pirton church and then right again, up the short Pirton climb then Stonehall Common and down Hatfield Bank. 10.9 miles at 15.3 mph, fastest for me in this circuit so far.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2018)

After doing some fettling yesterday I got out on the Raleigh again today and headed for the hills as I haven't been up onto the Long Mynd for a while.

The route today took me to; Condover, Acton Burnell, Leebotwood, Woolstaston, High Park, Wild Moor, Pole Bank, Midland Gliding Club, Nutbatch, Hamperley, Church Stretton, Hollyhurst, Longnor, Ryton, Condover, Lyth Hill and home.

It's a bit cooler out today with a north westerley wind that seemed quite strong when I set out and gave me a good boost for the first few miles. No hold ups for cattle this time and I was soon at Leebotwood and starting the long climb up onto the Long Mynd. This bike feels fairly easy to climb with so I was able to enjoy the scenery and made it a personal challenge not to go below a certain gear on the steepest bit.

At the top of this climb I paused for photos then carried on across Wild Moor. The wind didn't seem so strong now and in the sunshine it didn't feel too cold either. I encountered the resident ponies while crossing the moor then climbed up to the summit where the views were good as always but not as far reaching as on some occasions due to haze in the distance.

Although the wind was less strong it still helped me across the plateau to the gliding club, dodging sheep on the way, then I was on to the Starboard Way which is the permissive path round the back of the club that avoids the active part of the airfield. A glider was launched while I was riding this path and I hoped they'd get another ready to go so that I could get a photo, however there wasn't any sign of them doing so by the time I rejoined the Portway so I carried on.

The Forestry Commission plantation looked like something from the alps today with it being dry and dusty with a brilliant blue sky overhead. I start my descent off the hills here which I enjoyed a lot.

After Hamperley the road is very sheltered for a while and it was quite cold under the trees. After descending for a while my legs had stiffened up so the short climbs on this bit were an effort.

I'd seen a couple of walking groups already and there was another at the foot of the steep descent from Minton (we're into the season for school and college groups to be out, wandering round looking lost and trying to make sense of these weird things called maps) then I let a vehicle past on the approach to Little Stretton which couldn't actually go much faster than me due to the narrowness of the lane.

Onto wider, flatter roads again it was easier pressing on. I very nearly flattened a postman on the way into Church Stretton when he strode out into the road without looking either way as he was engrossed in checking the addresses on the letters he was holding. I left a streak of rubber on the road in my haste to stop - he was most apologetic.

A conveniently timed gap in the traffic meant crossing the A49 onto the old roman road was no problem then I had a nice run into a gentle headwind until almost at Ryton where I came up behind a blockage caused by a tractor and trailer meeting the bin wagon on a bit of lane that either vehicle completely filled. Luckily there was an open field entrance nearby and with a bit of manouvring everyone was able to go their respective ways.

At Condover I decided I did't fancy the stretch on the main road today and went over Lyth Hill instead where the view is much better, especially in conditions like today.

39.9 miles at 12.9 mph average. Happy with that given how much climbing there is on this route.






A pause for photos/a drink at the top of the High Park climb.









Encountering the Long Mynd ponies.





At Pole Bank (Long Mynd summit). It's a bit hazy to get the best views today.





Crossing the plateau en route to the gliding club.





On the Starboard Way.





The descent to Nutbatch.





Further down and looking back the way I've just come down. I love the rich blue of the sky today.





The Green Dragon at Little Stretton. (Nice place - good for meals).





A cuddly monkey hanging from a monkey puzzle tree a bit further up the road.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jun 2018)

My ride home from w*rk in the very early hours this morning was cold 8 degrees according to Garmin, and my though my windproof jacket kept the middle bit warm, my fingers were numb for the first few miles.
Complete opposite this afternoon of course, far too hot to go out


----------



## Slick (22 Jun 2018)

This ride was last Sunday, I kept meaning to post it before now but it was a pretty hectic week. 

This was a 3 loch challenge ride that a guy from work had been threatening to take me on ever since I noticed it on Strava. We first planned it for Friday night, but that was a washout. We tried again for a Saturday morning but once again, a washout. So come Sunday morning, we decided to give it a go despite suspicious looking clouds gathering.

We left from a fairly bright Balloch heading towards Helensburgh via Loch Lomond along the cycle path. It can't be more than a few miles before we turn off for Glen Fruin and it was obvious that the last few days were wind and rain as the natural debris on the path was becoming a concern. We turned on to the Helensburgh road when my mate advised I would be better on the path rather than the road which I reluctantly agreed to but after just a few seconds I got a visit. Thankfully it wasn't long before we were underway again and whilst we were stopped, there was quite a number of cyclists out on what looked like a TT as they were certainly going for it. 

We avoided the big hills on the haul road, going over the Glen on a road I'd never been over before. It was still a pretty steady climb and did give us some great views over the Gair Loch but this was the first time I've ridden with this guy and he was looking to make progress so I didn't like to tell him I was stopping to take a couple of snaps so i just carried on. It was great to see the large number of cyclists heading in the opposite direction travelling at a fair rate of knots even if one or two were a couple of entitled nobbers expecting us to cycle in the gutter to allow them the full use of the single lane, they were 8n the main very polite and personable with what looked like m8xed ability so I'm not sure if it was handicapped in anyway but they were stretched out over quite a distance. We soon reached the top and more good views over Loch Long and obviously Coulport, the home of Trident. We timed it pretty well as the army were out on manoeuvres and they kindly held open the locked barrier which allowed us to cross over for the short downhill sprint to Arrochar. The rain had started by this time and the sky had got pretty dark. Not the best pictures and they certainly don't do the area justice.
A blurry picture of the army boys.




Looking back towards Lochgair.




The rain was getting heavy by the time we reached Arrochar so we stayed on the road for the ride to the cafe stop. We rode in single file, quite close together but as we prepared to turn in I became aware of the road of the engine of a car coming behind me far too fast. He overtook me fairly close just as a car came round the corner from the opposite direction and he almost took my front wheel off as he pulled back in between the two of us then had to stand on the brakes to avoid hitting my mate. As I pulled in, another car pulled up and started shouting at me. I could only think, loom give me a break but it was them that got a fright as they thought the car had flattened me and were looking to act as a witness. I thanked them for their concern and put it behind me.

The remainder of the ride back from Tarbet back to Balloch was a fairly run of the mill 20 mile flat run following Loch Lomond. We did nearly have an embarrassing moment as we both went down the gears for a short sharp incline when my mate almost stopped dead as his chain came off and I swerved to avoid him leaning back a bit on the bars nap popped an accidental wheelie that @jefmcg would have been proud of.

I'm not sure if it's the monthly challenge or just a bit of OCD but the 42 mile length annoyed me so I spun the last 4 miles each way down a local cycle path to bring my total for the day to 50 miles.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Jun 2018)

Went out after work for a quick 40 miles before dinner. After three miles I bumped into (not literally) a horse riding former colleague who was impressed that I'd only left work 40 minutes earlier. Five miles further on I met a red squirrel on the road, the first one I've seen when cycling. I got quite close, but not close enough for a photo. After riding work based frustrations out of the system I stopped for a photo at Traquair.




I carried on over a climb known locally as the Paddy Slacks then descended to the B709 / A708 crossroads at the Gordon Arms. Decisions decisions ...




Plan A was to turn left for home but it was such a fine evening and not yet six o'clock, so more than four hours till sunset, which tempted me to go straight on and over the Berrybush. At that moment a strong gust of wind blew fantastic cooking smells from the pub...



... which made me realise I was hungry and also indicated that there was a good tailwind down the valley. Plan A prevailed.
The thought of food was now stuck in my head. Had I burned all my calories? Was this why I was starting to see double?




Carrying on with a hand over one eye l made it home safely.

The map...





40.6 miles @ 15.8 mph, 2440 feet upness.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jun 2018)

Beautiful sunrise over Bristol this morning, taken from the Avonmouth Bridge looking towards Shirehampton.....(on my commute).


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

Good morning. Another beautiful day is in store for us today. . I hope lots of us manage a bimble today


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2018)

Spartak said:


> Beautiful sunrise over Bristol this morning, taken from the Avonmouth Bridge looking towards Shirehampton.....(on my commute).
> 
> View attachment 415662



Similar sky here, but the view isn't so good.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good morning. Another beautiful day is in store for us today. . I hope lots of us manage a bimble today



Yes, my “Gentle with Gemma” sister in law rehab series continues today...though this title should perhaps be prefixed with “Anything But” or “Definitely Not”

As she made the error of squawking about ONLY burning 227 calories the other day, if it’s calories she wants to burn then I’m only to happy to oblige!


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Yes, my “Gentle with Gemma” sister in law rehab series continues today...though this title should perhaps be prefixed with “Anything But” or “Definitely Not”
> 
> As she made the error of squawking about ONLY burning 227 calories the other day, if it’s calories she wants to burn then I’m only to happy to oblige!




Get her to do hill reps on PollyBotts Lane That should be a definitely not.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2018)

Riding home and had a puncture at 3.30 am .
All fun and games changing tubes that time of morning .


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jun 2018)

pawl said:


> Get her to do hill reps on PollyBotts Lane That should be a definitely not.




As much as I want to make her suffer, I don’t know if I could....or maybe I could...but via Priory Lane first!!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jun 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Riding home and had a puncture at 3.30 am .
> All fun and games changing tubes that time of morning .



Oh no, pinch flat?


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> As much as I want to make her suffer, I don’t know if I could....or maybe I could...but via Priory Lane first!!!




That’s cruel.Go for it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jun 2018)

pawl said:


> That’s cruel.Go for it.



The problem is that I need to be sure I’m able to do this myself before putting my sister in law through it!! 

Abbey Road today me thinks.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jun 2018)

Well, I'm not 100% recovered but we went out for a little spin this morning on road bikes. On the two miles down to Toft I was blowing out of my bottom, it felt awful, especially with her ladyship disappearing in to the distance! I caught up eventually and found a bit of rhythm. In Toft we turned right, I even managed to overtake a fell on a touring bike.

On the slope into Kingston there was a lovely Red Kite being mobbed by the local crows





I got to the top of the hill first, waited for Jo who then came speeding by, I was playing catch up again!





On through the Eversdens and Harlton, then a stop at the Moringa Tree cafe. We watched the world go by, mostly on bikes. At the table next to us we're 2 blokes who obviously manage a local junior football team, I bet Gareth Southgate doesn't put in as much planning as this pair!

Home through Barton and Comberton. The drag back up from Toft was testing, I've never done it in such a low gear! On the final little hill I was scalped again by her ladyship, again, there was no answer from my tired, stumpy, jelly legs!

I've lost so much fitness in 2 weeks. Onwards and upwards!

16.5 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1656457180


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

Parental unit wanted a pineapple, so that was an excuse enough for a bimble. 

8 mile round trip to the Co-op in Littleport, so pretty well much the same ride as yesterday. Had the same swirly wind as yesterday, so always seemed to be riding into a headwind. 

Wasn't quite as warm as yesterday, but was sure nice to get out for a bit.

Five other cyclists spotted on the way round; two friendly chaps on roadies, an older and equally friendly chap on a hybrid and two kids, one of whom was rather wibbly wobbly and was concentrating so hard on controlling the bike, bless him, wasn't looking where he was going. Meant muggins had to take some avoiding action.  Hopefully he'll get the hang of it soon.


----------



## s7ephanie (23 Jun 2018)

Another 30 miles  so how come i got 400 less calories than the other day. Legs a bit sore from hiking along the river gorge with dogs yesterday but i didnt give up


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jun 2018)

What a lovely summer's day. Sara P and Steve E in the Green with Margaret PR and Jules H in a festival minded Upton. Much going around the options finally threw up a long Tewkesbury route idea. So we headed out down through the school and on to Forthampton where Jules was keen to find the ducklings. We went off route a bit looking at three ponds but sadly the ducklings could not be found. Onward took us to Haw Bridge and Apperley. Margaret called the dodge by Tredington so we approached Tewkesbury from Walton Cardiff.

Steve and I went for the bottomless soup option. Lovely spicey tomato and beans. Two bowls each went down well. June P and Rick A were also at the cafe. Nice to see them and have a very brief catch up. We looped by the White Rabbit and Steve called beer at Upton so we joined the Jazz Festival fans for a swift pint. Then it was by Brotheridge Green to do some loops around the Guarlford Road to top the miles up to that round number. Me got OCD? Of course! 50 smiles.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

Housework done and out the door by 10 am. Gorgeous day here with hardly a cloud in the sky.

My usual bimble. 17 miles done. Hardly any traffic about. Weather is set to fair for the next week or 2.

The farmers are cutting the hay in the field now and I could see the sheep being sheared as well.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2018)

Out early on the Pro Carbon to do a loop through Wharfedale.
Despite wall to wall weather guesscasting about how warm it was going to be, I had to stop on Coal Road to put my arm warmers on  - the promised "light air" was a stiff, swirling and non too warm breeze.
Anyway, the usual sequence to Shadwell, then Slaid Hill lights and along across Wigton Lane and Alwoodley Lane, climbing up to King Lane, where it's downhill to Golden Acre park and up again, before the drop down Kings Road to the Otley Road through Bramhope.
Through the lights and the long descent into Otley starts, over two miles of downhill but still with the breeze in my face. Several close passes later I'd had enough and took primary - and if the following motorists didn't like it, tough.
Into Otley then across the river and feeling quite chilly now after that long descent, so I missed out the usual stop by the river to climb straight up Farnley Lane, which felt like hard work today on the higher geared bike. Eventually the top was reached and I was rewarded with the long drop back down into the valley, expecting a bit of assistance from the wind but it felt like it was still in my face 
Still topped 40mph down the hill though 
Over the River Washburn and along the valley bottom, I noticed that the Garmin was having a funny turn and thought we were now below sea level...
Straight across the Harrogate Road onto Castley Lane which was nicely resurfaced for the TdY a few weeks ago. It did feel like I was finally getting a bit of wind assistance on here, so I soon reached Castley village and started climbing back up towards the turn for Weeton Hill, which means more up.
As I reached the top, the sun finally started to break through, so I stopped for a drink, an energy bar and a couple of pics:













Sustained, it was back in the saddle and on my way again - now set for lots more downhill through Weeton and Dunkeswick, dropping below sea level again apparently...
Out onto Harrogate Road after waiting for a gap in the busy Saturday morning traffic and getting a wiggle on for the short dash to the right turn towards Kirby Overblow. I'd seen a mini-peloton of cyclists off in the distance as I'd joined the main road and they gave me the close pass of the day, steaming past like a train inches off my right elbow and cutting back in front of me without so much as a 'hello'. If they'd had that done to them by a car they'd have gone bananas, so why they thought it acceptable to do it to another cyclist I have no idea 
As I'd been squeezed in to the kerb, I then stopped at the right turn to let the traffic clear before leaving the main road and back onto quiet country lanes, taking the turn for Kearby.
I'm nowhere near fit enough to tackle Kearby Cliff, so I climbed up through the village instead on Chapel Hill, which was still a struggle but I made it without stopping and joined the main road at the top heading for Sicklinghall. After a few undulations, the road drops quite quickly through the village and I was glad I was going that way rather than the large group of leisure riders mainly on hybrids and MTBs who were heading in the opposite direction up the hill!
More ups and downs followed before reaching the turning for Linton, where it's another mile of so of downhill into the village, before more undulations to the bridge back over the Wharfe and into Collingham.
Through there and the last big climb of the day - Cote de Jewitt Lane. I set a PB up here on the 'winter' bike last weekend and was determined to try and beat that on the 'best' bike, despite it's higher gearing. So I set off at a good pace for the first ramp, keeping it going through the slight dip as you leave the village and then pushing as hard as I could up the second ramp.
I got a good traffic free run at it and was surprised to see the Garmin showing I was 22 seconds in front of my PB about two thirds of the way up!
This spurred me on and I pushed as much as I could (it's all relative!) round the S-bends and turned onto Compton Lane totally on my chin strap, with my lungs trying to escape from my chest, but was rewarded by the Garmin advising I'd taken a huge chunk out of my PB. 
I stopped for a minute to take my arm warmers off (and get my breath back), then carried on along Comton Lane, still climbing gently to start with, then dropping down into East Rigton, there I took the left through Rigton Green and onto Holme Farm Lane, then Milner Lane heading for Thorner.
Through there and onto Carr Lane for the up and downs to the A58, a 200-yards scoot along there to Coal Road, the sharp climb, across the roundabout, past the 'Your Speed Is...' sign  and down onto local roads with a long loop added to round the mileage up.

*40.28 miles* (64.82km) in *3h 1m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *2,414ft* climbed.

Happy with that considering all the climbing, and it's another point in the Half Century Challenge. Loads of cyclists out there too, which is always good to see.
It also puts me past 1,300 miles for the year to date, so that's good.

Not so happy that when I synced Garmin it's not even showing the segment up Jewitt Lane, despite the device showing it as I climbed it and the map confirming that I did! When I checked the leader board for the segment it's also only listing four rides out of the dozen or more times that I've done it. Not impressed with that at all 
I've also noticed the same on some other segments, and a couple of other segments that I've created are now showing as 'locked' so no idea what's going on there.
I know it means nothing in the grand scheme of things, but really!

Anyway, time for a few beers and a barbecue, so here's the map to end:


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jun 2018)

We got back from Isle of Wight yesterday
Here was the last ride
https://www.strava.com/activities/1650240005
18.09 miles @ 16.4 mph
1040 feet climbed

Decided to include a few more north south-ish parts

Total was about 150 miles with bout 9750 feet climbed
As you can see it has quite a high feet/mile ratio


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2018)

Took the family out to Carsington Water today where we did the 8-mile circular route. Lovely day, bit of a cool breeze. Kids did well. The Frog 62 my daughter is on was worth every penny as she shoots up the hills now. My son’s improving too. He is reluctant to get out of the saddle though. Something to work on. He did make good use of his gears going up the hills. Recommend Carsington to all. Mostly gravel paths. Very near High Peak Trail and Tissington Trail. Love Derbyshire. But then I’m biased.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jun 2018)

So, as promised....

...”Anything But/ Definitely Not (delete as appropriate) Gentle with Gemma pt 4 has taken place and the desired effect was had! 

Strangely there was not as much elevation as part 3 but the climbs were definitely steeper and she was blowing out her arse by the time we got to Whitwick! A five minute descent later and it was onto the flats of Charley Road where she was put through her paces with some interval work. Once she’d finished cursing me she then decided she was gonna have a crack at a little segment close to her house and got 7th overall!

So not as much climbing as I anticipated but she got close to a QOM and was left gasping on many occasions so my work was done!! 

So 10.3 miles in 53 mins at a much improved pace on a much harder route with a top 10 placing to boot. Oh and she managed to coerce me into taking part in a mini triathlon at the end of August.....







https://www.strava.com/activities/1656715167

https://www.relive.cc/view/1656715167


----------



## delb0y (23 Jun 2018)

Lovely ride this morning. Set off at 7:30 so as to be home before the worst of the heat. Headed out on a relatively flat 45 mile loop down to Berkeley and back, via Sharpness and Stinchcombe. Turned out to be 2700 feet of climbing but it didn't feel like it. Maybe going up and down Harescombe hill so many times recently is paying off.

Anyway, I loved every moment, even when I had to get off and walk on account of the cycle track that RWGPS had mapped for me went from being a decent gravel track, to a challenging muddy track, to an impassable grassy trail full of holes and dips and streams...

A few pictures today because I remembered my camera!

The tow-path is extremely overgrown at the moment. There really is a canal about six feet to the left.





Sharpness Docks:





And again:





The bike in front of a bridge picture:





Vast piles of metal at Sharpness:





Bike in front of the Severn Bridge (if you have a magnifying glass and look really close!):





The track turns tough:





Then a bit less tough:





Then nicely picturesque:





Cheers
Derek


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Oh no, pinch flat?


Nope , lotta glass on the cyclepath bit i have to use .


----------



## i hate hills (23 Jun 2018)

Today i have a confession .....today i was supposed to be in doing some overtime. Today however i woke up and it was such a nice morning i said stuff that and got the bike out. Through Lunanhead then turned off onto a road that would take me to the Montrose road . Bit of a slog on the rise but with Dave Grohl singing in my ears i made it up to the Letham crossroads. Headed up the hill towards Turin House then turned up by Pitkennedy. Then a cheeky run past various Farms and onto the Aldbar hill past Crooks Hill. Then it was along the Burghill and home. 14.5 MTB miles today and totally the correct choice for my minds health today . Oh and the overtime ? Well we will deal with the tears and snotters about my non apperance on Monday ......ride safe everyone ....weekends are for riding bikes


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2018)

Struggled with motivation a little today but did drag myself out for a shortish ride taken at a more pootling pace.

The route was Lyth Hill, Condover, Boreton, Berrington, Cross Houses, Attingham Park, Upton Magna, Uffington, a loop around the centre of Shrewsbury and home.

It's a bit warmer than yesterday and I should probably have taken some water with me. A northerly wind so I rode round in the wrong direction to make the best of it really.

Going through Boreton was a last minute decision as I approached the junction. I also decided to ride through the ford there as the level was low (I usually take the adjacent footbridge). I didn't think it was quite that rough when I last rode through.

Attingham was quite busy with visitors and it surprised me how busy the road to Upton Magna was as well. The road to Uffington wasn't though and I saw more cyclists than cars on that section.

Getting into Shrewsbury I braved the traffic along Smithfield road and found it was slow moving enough to keep up with fairly easily. The Quarry is hosting the Shrewsbury Food Festival this weekend so it was busy along Victoria Avenue and the majority of the park was fenced off.

I finished off with a slightly convoluted route home taking in a lot of quieter streets and cyclepaths.

21.8 miles at 12.4 mph average. This ride brings me up to dead-on 3,000 miles for the year to date. I doubt I could have managed that if I'd planned it.






Cricket match under way at Condover.





Sunken lane en route to Berrington.





Crossing the old Atcham Bridge.





Taking a tour through Attingham Park.





Along the riverside at Castlefields, Shrewsbury.





A glimpse of the food festival through the barriers.





Plenty of people along Victoria Avenue.





Tourists taking in the sights on Sabrina.


----------



## CharlieB (23 Jun 2018)

A fourth annual outing with @rb58 , @Trickedem , @Mark Grant , @ianrauk , and postie Mark of this parish from Doncaster to London. That was my intention, anyhow.
It was a slightly chilly night as we rolled out of the forecourt of Doncaster's art deco train station at midnight, and the 42 miles to the first refreshment stop of the evening at the 24 hr Tesco in Lincoln was covered in 2 and a quarter hours.
The usual photo stops along the old railway station at Stixwould, at New York (the village, not the City), and the leaning tower of Surfleet were done (would post photos, but see the ANGRY ps at the end of this post), and the second stop at Spalding was reached after a chain failure on my part.
At this point with a lot of regret, I decided to bail. Im confident I would have completed the 200 miles to Liverpool Street, but _not_ at the pace that was being set - I'm showing 15.2mph for the 93+ miles to Spalding. We were already 1½ hours later than last year at that point, and I really didn't want to be holding the team up for a possible arrival in London at 6:30 to 7-ish, when all had big onward journeys home.
Sorry guys, but it was the best decision all round for everyone and THANK YOU for what is always a great ride. 103 miles for the day for me, in total.




p.s. Photos - I've been a member of CC for nearly 9 years and I have tried repeatedly and failed every time to post photos to posts. I've followed all the instructions that various people have given me. I can never get them to appear - the nearest I get is as above.
*JUST WHAT F###ING BLACK MAGIC DO I NEED TO DO TO SIMPLY MAKE A PHOTOGRAPH APPEAR???*
Sorry, do I sound cross?


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> A fourth annual outing with @rb58 , @Trickedem , @Mark Grant , @ianrauk , and postie Mark of this parish from Doncaster to London. That was my intention, anyhow.
> It was a slightly chilly night as we rolled out of the forecourt of Doncaster's art deco train station at midnight, and the 42 miles to the first refreshment stop of the evening at the 24 hr Tesco in Lincoln was covered in 2 and a quarter hours.
> The usual photo stops along the old railway station at Stixwould, at New York (the village, not the City), and the leaning tower of Surfleet were done (would post photos, but see the ANGRY ps at the end of this post), and the second stop at Spalding was reached after a chain failure on my part.
> At this point with a lot of regret, I decided to bail. Im confident I would have completed the 200 miles to Liverpool Street, but _not_ at the pace that was being set - I'm showing 15.2mph for the 93+ miles to Spalding. We were already 1½ hours later than last year at that point, and I really didn't want to be holding the team up for a possible arrival in London at 6:30 to 7-ish, when all had big onward journeys home.
> ...




Sorry to hear that you can't upload photos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> A fourth annual outing with @rb58 , @Trickedem , @Mark Grant , @ianrauk , and postie Mark of this parish from Doncaster to London. That was my intention, anyhow.
> It was a slightly chilly night as we rolled out of the forecourt of Doncaster's art deco train station at midnight, and the 42 miles to the first refreshment stop of the evening at the 24 hr Tesco in Lincoln was covered in 2 and a quarter hours.
> The usual photo stops along the old railway station at Stixwould, at New York (the village, not the City), and the leaning tower of Surfleet were done (would post photos, but see the ANGRY ps at the end of this post), and the second stop at Spalding was reached after a chain failure on my part.
> At this point with a lot of regret, I decided to bail. Im confident I would have completed the 200 miles to Liverpool Street, but _not_ at the pace that was being set - I'm showing 15.2mph for the 93+ miles to Spalding. We were already 1½ hours later than last year at that point, and I really didn't want to be holding the team up for a possible arrival in London at 6:30 to 7-ish, when all had big onward journeys home.
> ...


A like for the report. I'm not sure what the problem is with the photos. I've had a rummage behind the scenes and as far I can see your settings and permissions are all completely standard so I'm none the wiser. One for @Shaun's attention when he has a moment.


----------



## theloafer (23 Jun 2018)

after 3 weeks of no rides thought it best to drag Karon out as our cycle trip up in Scotland is getting close and there was a need to get some miles in her legs ..lol ended up almost 62 miles and was a little more lumpier then i remembered(an AGE thing) but the lass did really well and did not twist that much at all  karon route info as my garmin died at the ice cream place 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1657325184


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2018)

Stonechat said:


> We got back from Isle of Wight yesterday
> Here was the last ride
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1650240005
> 18.09 miles @ 16.4 mph
> ...


You missed out a lot of feet in the miles. Srsly. A full lap is about 4,500-5000ft in 67 miles.....


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> *JUST WHAT F###ING BLACK MAGIC DO I NEED TO DO TO SIMPLY MAKE A PHOTOGRAPH APPEAR???*
> Sorry, do I sound cross?


If it's Flickr, and if it is I have this problem, you need to edit the (very long) URL that the sharing option gives you. Use the BBCode option (the short URLs in Share do not work for me), and find the URL for the .jpg file itself, nothing else, crop out all the rest. I usually just do that in the CC add photo dialog box, but you might find it easier to do in a text editor.
EDIT: A picture of the late, great Stanley Squires attached by way of example.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jun 2018)

Up and out of the door at 5:15 this morning to get the train to Kettering for 50 mile explorer square grabbing ride. Went so early as I had a stretch on the A43 to ride that I wanted to do as early as possible and also I promised our lass I would get back early so we could go to an open garden event.

Off the train and straight into grabbing some easy squares around Kettering before heading towards Corby A43 was a doddle, only a few cars and they gave me plenty of room but I wouldn't want to ride on it during the week, skirted around Corby and round Rockingham speedway, the stand at that place is huge!

Then the highlight of the ride, I descended into a village called Harringworth, there is a railway bridge there that is a thing of beauty, it was massive. It must have been close to half a mile long. I took a photo on my phone and will upload it shortly. The photo only covers about a third of the bridge. After that I had the only real climb of the day as I went through Seaton before turning back south to go through Corby bagging squares along the way.

Back to Kettering, on the 10am train and home well before 11. Bagged all the squares I went for plus a bonus one I got on the fly by riding into an open field for 50 yards or so and back 

Pub for dinner with our lass, some cheap plants at the open gardens and bike is now ready for CC forum ride tomorrow.







https://www.strava.com/activities/1656274373


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> A fourth annual outing with @rb58 , @Trickedem , @Mark Grant , @ianrauk , and postie Mark of this parish from Doncaster to London. That was my intention, anyhow.
> It was a slightly chilly night as we rolled out of the forecourt of Doncaster's art deco train station at midnight, and the 42 miles to the first refreshment stop of the evening at the 24 hr Tesco in Lincoln was covered in 2 and a quarter hours.
> The usual photo stops along the old railway station at Stixwould, at New York (the village, not the City), and the leaning tower of Surfleet were done (would post photos, but see the ANGRY ps at the end of this post), and the second stop at Spalding was reached after a chain failure on my part.
> At this point with a lot of regret, I decided to bail. Im confident I would have completed the 200 miles to Liverpool Street, but _not_ at the pace that was being set - I'm showing 15.2mph for the 93+ miles to Spalding. We were already 1½ hours later than last year at that point, and I really didn't want to be holding the team up for a possible arrival in London at 6:30 to 7-ish, when all had big onward journeys home.
> ...


Awesome effort. I'd have been slower still (probably) and unable to get the Friday off (almost certainly!). A mere ton for me today.


----------



## CharlieB (23 Jun 2018)

StuAff said:


> If it's Flickr, and if it is I have this problem, you need to edit the (very long) URL that the sharing option gives you. Use the BBCode option (the short URLs in Share do not work for me), and find the URL for the .jpg file itself, nothing else, crop out all the rest. I usually just do that in the CC add photo dialog box, but you might find it easier to do in a text editor.
> EDIT: A picture of the late, great Stanley Squires attached by way of example.
> View attachment 415851


Hi @StuAff , thank you, but these are not flickr. They're just standard .jpg files. I'm sure it's not the the fact that I use an iMac (is it?) - I can't be the only one, and in any case, it's never worked for me off a PC either.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Off the train and straight into grabbing some easy squares around Kettering before heading towards Corby A43 was a doddle, only a few cars and they gave me plenty of room but I wouldn't want to ride on it during the week, skirted around Corby and round Rockingham speedway, the stand at that place is huge!



Looks better from the other side, might I add


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> Hi @StuAff , thank you, but these are not flickr. They're just standard .jpg files. I'm sure it's not the the fact that I use an iMac (is it?) - I can't be the only one, and in any case, it's never worked for me off a PC either.


Not a Mac thing (typing this on a 2009 vintage MacBook). If the files are local, that's the issue I think. I don't think the CC software can deal with adding images that aren't on a server somewhere. If you upload them to a photo hosting site of your choice, or set up an album on CC, that should sort it.....


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> Hi @StuAff , thank you, but these are not flickr. They're just standard .jpg files. I'm sure it's not the the fact that I use an iMac (is it?) - I can't be the only one, and in any case, it's never worked for me off a PC either.



Direct uploading of pics to the post works for me on my MacBook Pro.

In other words, drag jpegs onto desktop, click Upload a File in the post composition box.

That should open a Finder window, highlight the jpeg, click open at the bottom of the finder window, and the pic should upload via a progress bar at the bottom of the post composition screen.

You will then have a choice to post thumbnail or full image.

I think that's easier than messing around with photo sharing software, although @topcat1 is good at that because it allows him to link to the lots of pics he takes on Fridays rides.

The direct uploading method I described is, I believe, limited to 10 pics.


----------



## Old jon (23 Jun 2018)

StuAff said:


> Not a Mac thing (typing this on a 2009 vintage MacBook). If the files are local, that's the issue I think. I don't think the CC software can deal with adding images that aren't on a server somewhere. If you upload them to a photo hosting site of your choice, or set up an album on CC, that should sort it.....



Just wondering a little. Every pic I have posted on here have all been *.jpg files from local storage, i.e. not on a server somewhere. The pic below was the best shot I could take this morning of the alligator in a local park . . .






Oh, full path D:\jon\Pictures\2018\Brazil\In the Park


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2018)

Old jon said:


> Just wondering a little. Every pic I have posted on here have all been *.jpg files from local storage, i.e. not on a server somewhere. The pic below was the best shot I could take this morning of the alligator in a local park . . .
> 
> View attachment 415855
> 
> ...


Well I never....ta!


----------



## Old jon (23 Jun 2018)

StuAff said:


> Well I never....ta!



Welcome mate, and thanks for the opportunity to post an alligator picture!!


----------



## CharlieB (23 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Direct uploading of pics to the post works for me on my MacBook Pro.
> 
> In other words, drag jpegs onto desktop, click Upload a File in the post composition box.
> 
> ...


Hello @Pale Rider. Thank you for the reply. Tried all of that in the past, following advice from others. The @topcat1 method has worked for me (once), but that isn’t what I want to do. All I want is to share the odd photo of stuff I’ve done on a ride with others reading this thread. Like everyone else seems to be able to do.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jun 2018)

Plans of a solo outing got put aside this morning as I pedalled to Shepperton with my lad to get some ski equipment for a school trip. At least an opportunity to test the new to me Garmin 810. Rather frustratingly it decided to stop the ride while in the shop, then shut down. Back to Staines and it deleted the ride entirely!!
RTFM I think, and a ride out tonight seems to have solved the issue.
28 miles done all told today, off square hunting in the morning.


----------



## Slick (23 Jun 2018)

i hate hills said:


> Today i have a confession .....today i was supposed to be in doing some overtime. Today however i woke up and it was such a nice morning i said stuff that and got the bike out. Through Lunanhead then turned off onto a road that would take me to the Montrose road . Bit of a slog on the rise but with Dave Grohl singing in my ears i made it up to the Letham crossroads. Headed up the hill towards Turin House then turned up by Pitkennedy. Then a cheeky run past various Farms and onto the Aldbar hill past Crooks Hill. Then it was along the Burghill and home. 14.5 MTB miles today and totally the correct choice for my minds health today . Oh and the overtime ? Well we will deal with the tears and snotters about my non apperance on Monday ......ride safe everyone ....weekends are for riding bikes



I big thumbs up for patching work for a ride, good choice sir.


----------



## hondated (23 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> A fourth annual outing with @rb58 , @Trickedem , @Mark Grant , @ianrauk , and postie Mark of this parish from Doncaster to London. That was my intention, anyhow.
> It was a slightly chilly night as we rolled out of the forecourt of Doncaster's art deco train station at midnight, and the 42 miles to the first refreshment stop of the evening at the 24 hr Tesco in Lincoln was covered in 2 and a quarter hours.
> The usual photo stops along the old railway station at Stixwould, at New York (the village, not the City), and the leaning tower of Surfleet were done (would post photos, but see the ANGRY ps at the end of this post), and the second stop at Spalding was reached after a chain failure on my part.
> At this point with a lot of regret, I decided to bail. Im confident I would have completed the 200 miles to Liverpool Street, but _not_ at the pace that was being set - I'm showing 15.2mph for the 93+ miles to Spalding. We were already 1½ hours later than last year at that point, and I really didn't want to be holding the team up for a possible arrival in London at 6:30 to 7-ish, when all had big onward journeys home.
> ...


CB 103 miles well done wish I could do that. Sounds to me you were riding with the big league if Ian was included as he amazes me in the distances he rides so frequently.


----------



## hondated (23 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> I assume you meant it felt weird to like that post ... and you weren't claiming to be weird like me!


Thats what I meant Donger


----------



## CharlieB (23 Jun 2018)

hondated said:


> CB 103 miles well done wish I could do that. Sounds to me you were riding with the big league if Ian was included as he amazes me in the distances he rides so frequently.


@ianrauk is a total asset on these big rides. Despite being an awesome rider himself, he is always willing to help out less strong riders. I include myself on that, as he helped me out here and there today, and in the past.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2018)

Didn't get out last weekend- too bloomin' windy- but a fortnight after the Pompey-London-Brighton-Pompey epic, back on the road for century number eleven of the year. The Honda is still at the menders (three weeks now...) but there was a chance it could be ready today (didn't happen, ho hum). So, rather than wait around all day and wish I'd got out, or be unable to pick the scoot up till Tuesday, I got out early doors. Alarm at 5.30, rolling at 6.16. Extremely quiet roads, and the joy of being able to ride around the usually frenetic Portsbridge Roundabout. Early rapid (for me) pace flagged somewhat in the face of a slight headwind and lots of climbing, but still over 12 mph rolling most of my way NW, as I folllowed a route I (purely metaphorically) could ride blindfolded, through Denmead and Hambledon to Alresford, then a string of villages (Northington, Swarraton, East Stratton, West Stratton) to Whitchurch. From there, I generally either turn back whence I came, or head east via Overton, occasionally SW to Andover, usually after a sandwich meal deal for lunch. Today though, onward NW to Hurstbourne Tarrant and the splendid Tea Cosy, which I reached just after 10.30. Unprepossessing location (a former petrol station forecourt on the A343, with Londis store and used car dealer out front, small business units its neighbours behind), and not cheap (but then most cafes aren't these days), but it's very popular, justly so. Nice shop, friendly staff, good food. And the cakes. Oh, the cakes....So, every now and then, I go for a treat. Generous pot of tea, a spicy meatball panini. And could I resist the cake selection? You'll be questioning the Pontiff's religion next (and in any case, there was no Soreen in the pannier, and I always err on the side of caution RE my calorific intake). A lump of rocky road set me up nicely for leg two.

Despite being on the Litespeed (tamer of British rural roads par excellence) I decided I'd had enough of lanes- or those lanes at least- and to head west on the A343 to Andover. About two minutes later I was glad of going for that rocky road as I burnt a fair chunk of it on a 14% climb, fortunately the last climb of that magnitude, at least for a while. Excellent turn of speed as I headed south (13.5 mph overall average at one point!), and roads were still fairly quiet. Even a short stretch on the A303 wasn't that bad (should have gone into Andover town centre and picked up the intended road south from there, never mind), and with a helpful tailwind I was bombing along anyway- 15-20 mph most of the time on that stretch. And much less potholes and grot than the lanes earlier on. Off the 303, onto the A3057, down to Stockbridge and then on to Romsey. From there, onto the A27, for only the eleventh time this week (it's on my commute routes), and followed that all the way back to Pompey. Back home at a quarter to four, 100.7 miles (plus a very small section I didn't record) done and dusted.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> @ianrauk is a total asset on these big rides. Despite being an awesome rider himself, he is always willing to help out less strong riders. I include myself on that, as he helped me out here and there today, and in the past.


+1 to that. Wouldn't have got to the mileages and (OK, slow by his standards) speeds I've done over the past few years without the likes of his good self to ride with and learn from.


----------



## Trickedem (24 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> @ianrauk is a total asset on these big rides. Despite being an awesome rider himself, he is always willing to help out less strong riders. I include myself on that, as he helped me out here and there today, and in the past.


Ian is the man. Helped me out countless times on rides when I was flagging.


----------



## rb58 (24 Jun 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Direct uploading of pics to the post works for me on my MacBook Pro.
> 
> In other words, drag jpegs onto desktop, click Upload a File in the post composition box.
> 
> ...


This works for me too. Also a Mac user.


----------



## rb58 (24 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> A fourth annual outing with @rb58 , @Trickedem , @Mark Grant , @ianrauk Im confident I would have completed the 200 miles to Liverpool Street, but _not_ at the pace that was being set - I'm showing 15.2mph for the 93+ miles to Spalding. We were already 1½ hours later than last year at that point, and I really didn't want to be holding the team up for a possible arrival in London at 6:30 to 7-ish, when all had big onward journeys home.
> Sorry guys, but it was the best decision all round for everyone and THANK YOU for what is always a great ride. 103 miles for the day for me, in total.


Odd isn't it Charlie. I did feel like we were pushing the pace, but can't figure out why we were so far off the 2017 time on arrival at Spalding. I know we had young legs pulling us along in 2017 (cheers @iLB ) and a nice tail wind as well, but, even so...... I wonder whether we dwelled too long at the Lincoln Tesco? Although some would say, five minutes is five minutes too long at Lincoln Tesco!

We made it to London Bridge at around 5.30pm, so about the same as previous editions, give or take 30 minutes or so.

Good riding with you as always Charlie. There's going to be a change of plan for 2019 - will be in touch about that next year.


----------



## rb58 (24 Jun 2018)

CharlieB said:


> @ianrauk is a total asset on these big rides. Despite being an awesome rider himself, he is always willing to help out less strong riders. I include myself on that, as he helped me out here and there today, and in the past.


He's alright that @ianrauk . Needs to clean his bike though....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jun 2018)

Spurred on to do better than my Thursday ride I tried the same route again (but without the utility stops). Needed a couple of loops of the lake at Rother Valley to make up the mileage over 50 km for extra challenge points. 

*Bike: *Carrera Vengeance MTB with Schwalbe Landcruiser Plus tyres
*Distance: *33.08 miles / 53.23 km
*Average Speed: *11.25 mph / 18.10 kph
*Max. Speed: *28.18 mph / 45.35 kph 
*Ascent: *341 feet / 104 metres
*Descent: *364 feet / 111 metres

Did much better today. Not as tired, quicker average speed although not as much climbing as Thursday. Set off at 5:20 AM and got back for 8:15 AM. Pleased with myself.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jun 2018)

I've had a niggly Explorer square which has been proving difficult to get, since it's in the middle of an MOD firing range I figured an early start and I may get their before the action starts, so out at 0600hrs and headed straight for Pirbright some 16 miles away. The square I was after is off the beaten track, and only accessible via a (according to OSM) path from a sideroad. I arrived at said 'road' to me met with the first set of warnings...




I figured I'd stay on the path, which I found just around the corner having subjected the Van Nic to terrain better suited to MTB's. A pleasant hundred yards through a few trees and I'm nearly there. Beyond the gate is my missing square!!




The sign under the handlebars advises the gate is locked at 0745hrs on firing days, and I was way earlier than that. The flagpole to the right had no red flag showing, so I ventured forth into some wonderful views. A little sandy under the tyres made for interesting riding, but we survived intact
Onwards through Aldershot, pausing as I heard before seeing this hot air balloon, nice day for it




Back home through Guildford on the A25, not a route I'd pick later in the day or during the week, but quiet when I went through.
Home after 53 miles just as it started warming up.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jun 2018)

rb58 said:


> This works for me too. Also a Mac user.



I note @CharlieB says he's had no luck on a pc as well.

Looking for a common factor, I wonder if it's a case of the wrong type of jpeg.

Someone - could be me - could email Charlie a pic that we know will upload to this site.

He could then give that one a try.


----------



## lazybloke (24 Jun 2018)

Up at dawn this morning; my new favourite time of day to spend a couple of hours on the bike. Beautiful light.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jun 2018)

Bryony said:


> It was my ride yesterday but haven’t had chance to post until now.
> 
> I’ve not been on the bike for a very long time due to health issues and work commitments, but i’m feeling better and have the week off work so yesterday I ventured out! Since i’d not been in the saddle for any distance for several months I was just going to plod to Sandwich and back a distance of about 14 miles, but a couple of miles into my ride I came across my friend out on her bike. She was also on her way to Sandwich and possibly going on into Deal, so we carried on together. We got to Sandwich and we both felt pretty good so decided to carry on to Deal.
> 
> ...



That's a nice flat route and forms part of my feelgood route when I've not been out for a while or need some easy miles. Once I've climbed out of Dover it's downhill all the way to Deal then flat to Pegwell Bay with just a short rise past the Viking ship any then through Pegwell onto the esplanade past the knitted lamp post.







When going through Ramsgate one of my little rituals is to go to the lighthouse at the end of the pier in the Middle of the harbour .






Then a few ups and downs round to Margate with a trip to the end of that harbour arm too.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2018)

Good afternoon. Another 18 miles for me today in beautiful weather and not a cloud in the sky. 

Lot's of traffic today, must be the weather . Quite a few cyclists as well including 2.roadies male and female who were clearly part of a club with matching gear and there was me in cycling shorts a T shirt, cap and an old pair of trainers that I keep just for when I on my bike .

Just a couple of pics today.


----------



## Donger (24 Jun 2018)

Went hell for leather to make it back from our club ride in time for the big kick off today. Made it just in time, but having to sit here in my sweaty kit for the first half [GOOOOAAAAAL!!!!]. Glad I didn't miss that!

A fantastic 42 miler in the sunshine today. Out through Stroud and up Bear Hill to the Bear at Rodborough ... a big, solid, Germanic-looking pub that wouldn't look out of place in Bavaria if it was called the "Bar von Rodburg". From there we sped along Minchinhampton Common and stopped off at the Jolly Nice Café at Frampton Mansell, where a couple of our clubmates who were not cycling today were already installed at a table in the yurt when we got there. A great descent down Cowcombe Hill on [PENALTY!!!!!] the way back to Stroud, followed by a lovely ride along the lanes through the Severnside villages to get back for kick off. Loads of other cyclists out there today. Stroud Valley Velos, Dursley Wheelers, a bunch from Bristol and loads of ones and twos.[GOOOOAAAAAL!!!!!!. Two-nil!]

Sundays don't get much better than this. Enjoy your rides everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jun 2018)

Another velo moira club run, i wanted to do the CC ride with @13 rider but i was a bit skint atm so just a club run with a cafe stop consisting of what was in my pockets 
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1658972571/embed/92c469692525910d1b2de05970be21bab0ef7578
'></iframe>


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jun 2018)

Decided to consolidate my climbing work on the IOW with a hilly ride

The 4 hill were Green Dene and Holmbury St Mary going south, and Leith Hill and White Doen heading back north.

Leith is the biggest, though White Down is the steepest at 18%

54.59 miles @ 15.2 mph

2789 feet climbed

Edit add Strava link
https://www.strava.com/activities/1659036616


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2018)

A massive thanks to @rb58 @Trickedem @mark st1 @CharlieB and @Mark Grant
Sometimes it's not just the riding that makes cycling great, it's the brilliant company too.

Friday night was the 5th running of our Doncaster to London ride. 200 miles or so riding south from Yorkshire back to London. The ride may be pan flat but having 13 hours riding in the saddle and lack of sleep means that it's not the easiest of rides. It takes a lot of concentration to keep the bike in straight line in the middle of the night when the doozies hit. Thankfully we only had 4 hours of darkness. Though it didn't really get dark. You could still see remnants of daylight during the night. The sun making a very early appearance at 4.39am. The weather Gods were good to us. Playing kindly with little wind and good temperatures (though it did drop to 6degs sometime during the night), a bit of cloud cover for most of the day saving the old sunburn for another day.

So scores on the doors. 204 miles Doncaster to London Victoria Station. (A total of 220 miles including riding to the stations and back.
Imperial Century #12 for the year, #240 over all. Double imperial ride #8
And a new Eddington number as a bonus. 113

Roll on to the 2019 edition.

It looks a long way on the map.





Doncaster midnight





Charlie on the road. 1am.





Tesco Lincoln. 4am the first pit stop. Doozies.





Stixwould old railway station, dawn.





Stixwould, sunrise





Stixwould. Mist over the canal





New York and it's 10 mile long straight road





Leaning church of Surfleet





London is that way................





I was asleep even before my head hit the pillow last night. I'm resting today. 
Back on the commute tomorrow.. I may take the long way


----------



## i hate hills (24 Jun 2018)

Woke early and sunshine again . Back out on the MTB . Went out round the golf course and did a couple of town loops . Then headed up to my sisters for a cuppa . Then out round the Ind Est to the garden centre looking for something i sadly couldnt find. Bumped into a mate and went for a cuppa in the cafe. Then back up to the High school and down the back path and off to my mums. Another cuppa then off home via Lidels . 9 MTB miles in all today , very nice in the sun. You could say the bike got in the way of a good cuppa session today but great to be out never the less.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2018)

The guesscasters got it right for today, so it would have been rude not to take advantage and get out on the bike.

On the Pro Carbon again and I wrestled with the handlebars at the top of the street to head towards Barwick Road as it was about time to do a route that didn't involve the same old roads (very nice though they are!).

So, through the dip over Cock Beck and the drag up the hill to Scholes, past the Coronation Tree and up again, before starting the long descent to Barwick.
Met the motorised muppet of the day early today, pulling out of a side street in Barwick causing me and the car behind me to brake, then faffed about at 10mph for a few hundred yards, before putting the indicator on at the last second and stopping outside the newsagents...
Anyhow, along Main Street and more descending all the way to the second crossing of Cock Beck, and the climb up Cattle Lane for onward undulations to Aberford.
I've got to say, it was blooming glorious cycling weather - warm and sunny but not too hot and just a sniff of a breeze 

Through Aberford and the climb up to Lotherton Gates, before the long descent down to the Crooked Billet pub, where at the last second I decided to turn left and get a pic of the bike in front of St Mary's Church at Lead, stood in wonderful isolation in the middle of a field:




I didn't go any further - I'd already ridden down the rough track from the road and was wearing clipless shoes so didn't fancy tackling the field full of sheep / sheep by-products. Maybe next time I'm out that way on the hybrid.
Anyway, back up to the road and left, then after a little way right up the hill and into Saxton, where a couple of hundred yards along Main Street brought me to Headwell Lane and the slight climb out of the village, then drop down to the A162, through Barkston Ash and onto Common Lane for the dead straight run to Church Fenton. Over the railway bridge and through the village and onto Bracken Hill Lane and back out into the countryside on the singletrack road past the airfield, between the fields and then over the East Coast Main Line and all the way to Ryther. I haven't ridden this way in an age and it reminded me how nice it is out here - and as flat as you can get in Yorkshire!
Left and back over the railway to Ozendyke and then to Ulleskelf where I stopped for a couple more pics:










Another cyclist pulled just as I was setting off, so we had a very quick chat and I was on my way back to Church Fenton to complete the airfield loop.
Back through the village and retraced my outbound route back to Barston Ash, but then stayed on the A162 a bit longer, taking Saxton Lane into Saxton.
This is another lovely quiet singletrack lane, but the heat and lack of breeze meant there were a lot of little flying things out - not good when you've got hayfever… 
Another leg of Main Street and onto Coldhill Lane and out of the village past the cricket club, climbing steadily all the way.
Pleased to see that Linda's Bench has been replaced, so stopped there for a Snickers and a couple more photos, getting a very cheery "Morning" from a passing group of cycling ladies:










Back in the saddle again and heading for home now - it had warmed up considerably in the sun but it wasn't _too_ hot as the road snaked up to the drop onto Copley Lane, then heading back to Lotherton Gates passing a sneakily placed Speed Camera Van on a bend under some trees, no doubt targeting the many motorcyclists who were out that way (and who'd all behaved impeccably around me all morning).
Left at the junction for the long way round to Aberford past Hook Moor Wind Farm (doing nowt today) and under the A1(M) bridge.
Got into a really good rhythm on the long straight into Aberford and past the "Slow Down" sign.. 
Left onto Cattle Lane to reverse the outbound ups and downs to Barwick, then more climbing through the village and almost to Scholes, before swooping down to the Coronation Tree, then dropping down Leeds Road, crossing Cock Beck for the sixth and final time of the day and onto local roads up to home.

*33.13 miles* (53.31km) in *2h 17m* at an average of *14.7mph* with exactly *1,400ft* climbed and an average temperature of *19.6°C*

That was a good ride. It was one of those days when everything just clicks and it's why I go out cycling - today was payback for all those days I've been out in the rain and the wind and the cold. 
Fairly fast (for me ), albeit fairly flat* for this part of the world and pretty much perfect weather.
It's another point for the Half Century Challenge too - another weekend with back to back rides.
Loads of cyclists out, as busy a Sunday morning as I can recall, and with one exception all the motorised road users were playing the game - even the Valentino Rossi wannabees 

And to end, the map:




* - the middle section was so flat that you can see the bridges over railway lines on the elevation profile


----------



## shirokazan (24 Jun 2018)

*My first imperial century for over 7 years*

Something of a last-minute decision but decided to attempt a 100 mile ride: an itch that's been waiting nearly a year to scratch...

I had been working since early May on building up the mileage - I wouldn't recommend my rather haphazard method which amounted to little more than getting out on weekends when I could and upping the mileage by silly amounts each time. And having failed to get out last weekend, I was unsure that I'd be able to complete a 100 mile distance. Equally concerning was that even if I did, what state would I be in by the end of it? Nevertheless, a quick planning session on cycle.travel website came up with a route, but as loading routes to my old Garmin is a bit of a faff, I decided to wing it by relying on memory for the route (plus a few photos on my mobile of the on-screen map). Well there were a few errors later on in the ride, in areas that I know less well, but I succeeded in getting that century ride.

The first part of the ride was straightforward enough on roads I'm familiar enough with but I made a mistake when heading towards Hanslope by turning off the B road too early and having to go through Haversham instead. After that it was fine and I enjoyed (if that's the right word) getting into the hillier stuff around Weedon Bec and southward from there. But I was getting slower and missed a turning south of Westbury and ended up in Finmere. Luckily, I half-know the roads around there so was able to improvise a route to Steeple Claydon, where I would be back on plan. All told, I was pretty tired by the time I got back home at 7.45pm. Earlier in the ride, I thought I'd be home around 6ish. Hmm.

105.88 miles (170.40km) in 7h 55m. Cycle.travel reckons this included 1200 metres of climbing.

Here's what I rode...






And here's a few shots from the day:

First up...crossing over the Great Ouse on the old stone bridge near Tyringham:





Next...ventilation shaft for the Blisworth Tunnel (Grand Union Canal):









Scarecrow Festival at Syresham:


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> A massive thanks to @rb58 @Trickedem @mark st1 @CharlieB and @Mark Grant
> Sometimes it's not just the riding that makes cycling great, it's the brilliant company too.
> 
> Friday night was the 5th running of our Doncaster to London ride. 200 miles or so riding south from Yorkshire back to London. The ride may be pan flat but having 13 hours riding in the saddle and lack of sleep means that it's not the easiest of rides. It takes a lot of concentration to keep the bike in straight line in the middle of the night when the doozies hit. Thankfully we only had 4 hours of darkness. Though it didn't really get dark. You could still see remnants of daylight during the night. The sun making a very early appearance at 4.39am. The weather Gods were good to us. Playing kindly with little wind and good temperatures (though it did drop to 6degs sometime during the night), a bit of cloud cover for most of the day saving the old sunburn for another day.
> ...



Deserves a 'We're not worthy, we're not worthy'

Maybe, just maybe, I'll manage that kind of distance next year...


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jun 2018)

After avoiding being blown to bits this morning, my daughter decided that she was bored, just before kick-off. Since I'm not a huge ball whacking fan, we decided to try the tandem to the park. On the whole a very successful 4 miles. Communication is key, and very quickly we had coasting, stopping, pedal and fidgeting off to a T. Less successful was the p*ncture on the way home, on brand new Marathon Plus Touring. Front end went wobbly and we walked the last half mile.
Repairs at home found the inner tube damaged on the rim tape side, and caused due to sharp edges on the holes. Offending edge and others sorted, we're now ready for our next adventure


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jun 2018)

In my quest to get fit again I jumped on my Cube once the football had finished and did a steady ride around the Gransdens. There seems to be a headwind from all angles today, or maybe it's just me....

Not many birds around, a few yellowhammer and some Swallows clothes pegging on phone wires. 
The yellow flowers are receding now, there is a mist of blue in the air from blue tufted vetch, scabious and meadow cranesbill.

No speed record broken today. 20 sunny miles.






https://www.strava.com/activities/1659489530


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jun 2018)

shirokazan said:


> *My first imperial century for over 7 years*
> 
> Something of a last-minute decision but decided to attempt a 100 mile ride: an itch that's been waiting nearly a year to scratch...
> 
> ...


Lovely bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jun 2018)

Today was the day for the Leicestershire posse to go back to Nice Pie.

@13 rider had plotted a route circa 67 miles from Market Bosworth and back. As well as the usual reprobates, @Lilliburlero @Chris Doyle @tallliman @13 rider and myself we were to be joined by @PeteXXX @Serge and a mate of chris doyle (Martin)

Meeting time was 8:45 so wanting to get some miles in before the ride to make it an 100 miler I set off at around 6:20 with the plan to do a steady pootle and do 32 miles to the meet up.

That went well, I totally ignored the route I had plotted and ended up doing 35 miles and getting their about 8:30 13 Rider and Petexxx were already there, so I shouted to them I would be five minutes and did a loop around Market Bosworth to round the miles to 36.

Eventually everyone rolls in with the exception of tallliman who we were meeting on route and Serge who we found out had had a mechanical and turned back home. A few of the riders were flashing around their British Cycling phone case that they got for finishing a Strava challenge, I said I'd got a letter from them and thought it was spam and didn't know what I'd done with it.

Long story short, the weather was brilliant, we did some climbing, the company was brilliant, Nice Pie was brilliant.

By the time we got back to Market Bosworth @Lilliburlero had just enough miles home to hit his 21st Century of the year 

I was 10 miles short of doing a double metric and to be honest I wasn't going to do them........ however............

13 rider had miscalculated and was going to be 10 miles short of an imperial century so he had to find the miles. Now when we do a Market Bosworth ride, the two of us at the end ride to either Ratby or Kirby Muxloe before parting ways. Today we got to Kirby Muxloe and 13 rider wisely suggested we stop at the shops for more fluid. He goes in the shop first and I watch the bikes and also phone number one son. His mam had gone to pick him up from uni today and they were still there so I had time to kill.

Just about to set off from the shops and 13 rider has a flat, so the ten minutes it took to change (might have been quicker) I recovered a bit and decided to do the double metric.

Ending up parting ways with 13 rider at Thurcaston and I rode home finishing on 126.95 miles - didn't go back out to round it up  but did find the letter from BC with the phone case in it 


As usual a great ride in great company, I'm still yet to meet someone on a CC forum ride that I've thought was a nobber, well with the exception of..........

https://www.strava.com/activities/1659478287[/USER]


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> As usual a great ride in great company, I'm still yet to meet someone on a CC forum ride that I've thought was a nobber, well with the exception of..........



Oh, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Jun 2018)

Yet another lovely summer's day. Time for some hills. So off to climb the Suckley Hills from Mousehole Bridge. Then up some more to Linley Green admiring the skew bridge on the way. The brickwork is amazing. A bit of descent took me to Whitbourne and more climbing, the steepest part being just out of the village. At Clifton-on-Teme it's a roller coaster of up and down to Kyre where the long and fairly steep climb takes me up to Hampton Charles. It then drops mostly (some testers go up tho') through Thornbury for Bromyard. Then the roller coaster lane along the Frome Valley before the climb by Acton Beauchamp to Acton Green. Just the lumpy bits along the Leigh Brook to cope with now before heading back for home. Quite a testing one today with just over 4000 feet climbed but worth it all as that is a super part of the countryside. 53 smiles


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Jun 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Oh, the suspense is killing me!



Thinking about it, I went out with them once!!

Out today to avoid all things football. I listened to the Austrailia innings and then set off with England already two down. I am off on holiday on Tuesday, (not a big fan of holidays if I'm honest) and I have to pack tomorrow so today was the last opportunity for a ride. I haven't been out for a week or two thanks to not being up for it and work commitments.

It was very hot! Staffordshire and the odd corner of Shropshire looked very fine under clear blue skies and a powerful sun. Factor 30 on my head was OK for the first half of the ride but the bandana had to take over for the last part.

Some fool has decided that surface dressing patches are going to save a few Shekels over road repairs that don't leave odd patches of loose chippings on random pieces of road. Often these are on corners so you only know they're there when you're already on them!

Still, 25 miles only 0.3mph slower than the last time I went out and I've been able to practise opposite lock on a road bike!


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Jun 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> By the time we got back to Market Bosworth @Lilliburlero had just enough miles home to hit his 21st Century of the year



Praise from Caesar 

I`v had a great weekend on the bike. I followed up yesterdays Skeggy 104 miles at 19.3 mph , which is by far the easiest and fastest ton i`v ever done, with another quality CC ride to bag my first back to back imperials . I know I was a bit quiet today, but that was down to doing something that i`d not done before and for me it was a step into the unknown 

Massive thanks to @Supersuperleeds , @13 rider , @Chris Doyle , @PeteXXX , @tallliman , and Martin for dragging me round and looking after me today


----------



## Elysian_Roads (24 Jun 2018)

Today's ride was definitely a ride of two halves. A long held ambition is to ride to the coast, which would be around 120 miles there and back.

Thought I would start the process by exploring the first part of the potential route, combining it with this month's metric century challenge. Like @shirokazan, the route was a bit improvised.

First 30 miles went relatively well, the odd route deviation but nothing that couldn't be recovered. Even stopped to help a fellow cyclist whose chain had come off.

Through Farnham, intending to do a few more miles but ended up getting caught in a stretch of road resurfacing with loose stone chippings. At that point, decided I had done enough to bag the challenge distance so turned for home via Aldershot and Farnborough, using Google Maps cycle option. However with no handlebar mount or ear phones, it was a case of stopping to check the phone at regular intervals.

The Blackwater cycle path ,and later Kings Ride near Bagshot, are definitely not non gravel bike friendly, and the roads on the return route tended to be fast A road, so not my favourite habitat.

Anyway a nice day for a ride, and an outdoor lunch in Farnham was accompanied by a fly past by a Lancaster.

Happy riding.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2018)

Just to work & back
On such a glorious day too (there for 08:00, out at 17:00)


----------



## Slick (24 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just to work & back
> On such a glorious day too (there for 08:00, out at 17:00)


Take it where you can get it. I missed the entire day, I had to drive to work today. 

Definitely cycling to work tomorrow morning though.


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Jun 2018)

I’ll start today’s report with a couple of special mentions....

Firstly, well done to @Supersuperleeds on his double metric, by hook or by crook it was a tremendous effort in this heat. Thank goodness that @13 rider had his flat eh? Otherwise it may not have been!

On the subject of tremendous efforts, the big plaudits go to @Lilliburlero who, after today’s ride, made it back to back tons after completing a monumentally fast OCC club ride to none other than Skeg Vegas yesterday.

So today I was also part of the CC “Leicestershire Posse” and “reprobates” (as supersuperleeds puts it) that embarked on the trip up to the Nice Pie Cafe in rural Leicestershire.

This place has been promoted so much by 13 rider, supersuperleeds and @tallliman and today was the day to see whether it lived up to their top billing, but I’ll get onto that in a bit!

So Market Bosworth was the meeting point and on arrival around 0830 found that 13 rider, supersuperleeds and @PeteXXX were already there. Lilliburlero and my self proclaimed Saga CC riding buddy Martin joined us a few minutes later. @Serge was due to join us as well but information got to us that he’d had a mechanical en route and subsequently turned back (Although I think the pressure of having to spend his emergency fiver got too much!). Around 9am after a few introductions we set off into the sun, taking in the quiet lanes nearby, moving around in the group and having a natter as is always the case. It wasn’t until we hit Thornton reservoir that we hit the first real climb. This is what I call a “don’t look all that but it just drags on a bit too long and I hate it” sort of climb, but eventually we all got up there and it was then through Markfield, over the A50 and into the Charnwood Hills, starting with Sharply Hill at Newtown Linford. This is a punchy little number and at this stage 13 rider, supersuperleeds and Martin opened up on it, as I suspected they would, leaving me and Pete XXX to steadily spin up it. Lilliburlero was somewhere in between. Once we got through this piece of cycling paradise, it was on to Quorn to meet up with tallliman. Some lovely new rolling roads (for me anyway) were explored and after a little more nattering/thrashing it/recovering we eventually descended upon Nice Pie.

First impression? They didn’t tell me the driveway was the equivalent to the Alpe d’Huez and very gravelly! And so I unclipped and gently descended this mini mountain!!

I’d always had the intention of having one of these award winning pies but I just needed something a little less stodgy and so a bacon butty for me it was. And a coke and a latte! I couldn’t help but notice that such was talllimans regularity to this gaff he indulged in what I referred to as “contactless ordering” where he just looked at the bloke behind the counter, said absolutely nothing to him and the bloke then said something along the lines of “Tuna it is”....mind blown!
But the food was amazing and the pies and cakes looked to die for, it’s just a shame I couldn’t manage it this time...... so you know what this means???????

After our refuel, it was time to head back towards Bosworth, although talliman peeled off quite early on as he wasn’t looking for the big miles. And it was more of the same really- nattering, thrashing it, recovering through more new (to me) roads and back to Bosworth where we all went our separate ways home.

The majority of the lads managed to ton up on the rides but mine was cut a little short as I had to get back to tend to the dog because my doggy sitter (the neighbour) had to dash off somewhere.

So it was 85 big ones, 4 litres of fluid and a hint of sunburn for me today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1659349106







https://www.relive.cc/view/1659349106


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2018)

Slick said:


> Take it where you can get it. I missed the entire day, I had to drive to work today.
> 
> Definitely cycling to work tomorrow morning though.



I did ride through the Woods this morning though
Granted, this isn't from today, but it is part of the route


----------



## Serge (24 Jun 2018)

@Serge was due to join us as well but information got to us that he’d had a mechanical en route and subsequently turned back (Although I think the pressure of having to spend his emergency fiver got too much!).

I have to reveal, the emergency fiver has now been spent on crisps.


----------



## theloafer (24 Jun 2018)

just a little trip to keep karons legs from stiffing up..  though first thing she was a tad grouchy, poss still a little stiff from yesterday`s ride but she soon got into the sprit once we got the climb onto the tops and got her feed and watered at the lion inn at Blaky ridge . back via Westerdale /kildale/gr Ayton for ice cream 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1659829894


----------



## Slick (24 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I did ride through the Woods this morning though
> Granted, this isn't from today, but it is part of the route
> View attachment 416066


What's not to like? Lots of sunny days almost all over the UK coming up.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Jun 2018)

After a pleasant BBQ with friends who were camping at Aust last weekend, I persuaded my wife & daughter of the joys of crossing the Severn Bridge by bicycle. 

There were some complaints about the gradient. I was accountable for the unpleasant descent (part walked) into Chepstow but we all enjoyed lunch by the old bridge. Out on the north side, and back on the south. We parked up in Aust. 10 miles done, a nice family day out.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jun 2018)

Stonechat said:


> Decided to consolidate my climbing work on the IOW with a hilly ride
> 
> The 4 hill were Green Dene and Holmbury St Mary going south, and Leith Hill and White Doen heading back north.
> 
> ...


Also did PB’s on Leith Hill and White Down
Leith 11 min 12 secs
White Down 9 min 38 secs
Both over 30 secs faster, and wasn’t trying too hard, though White Down is always a bit of a b*gger


----------



## derrick (24 Jun 2018)

Saturday morning ride out to Norton Heath, Normaly stop for a bite to eat at the cafe, but as it was such a nice day we decided to ride on and find a nice pub with a gareden, and we where in luck, stopped in a nice little pub in Fyfield. nice cheese and pickle sandwich washed down with a nice cold beer.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1656763450


----------



## colly (24 Jun 2018)

You don't need me to tell you it was a luverly day today. Not having been out all that much of late I made the not very difficult decision to remedy that.

Familiar roads on the whole but I did take a brief detour down some minor roads and bridleways that I had not done before. Interesting because at one stage I ended up in the middle of a field of wheat. I stopped and looked around and for 500m on all side it was plants. Felt like I was swimming. I took a couple of photos.....................but they were all of my forehead and ear.

So anyway.

Across the park and to Harrogate Road. North and turned for Eccup Reservoir where there was a field of ................small blue flowers. I'm sure they have a name but small blue flowers will do.








Down to the reservoir which by the looks of it means a hosepipe ban anytime soon.









Close by the reservoir I found some old friends.








So after a bit of chat and neighing and catching up it was on round the back of Eccup towards Weardley and Rawden Hill.








Looking west and slightly north up Wharfedale towards Arthington and Pool and Otley.









I took the Arthington Road towards Pool-in Wharfedale and took a small detour to get a snap of Arthington Viaduct. You can often see it in photos but mostly from a distance. I did take another couple from the other side but looking into the sun it's no surprise they were rubbish.









A right in Pool and over the wharfe and I made for Leathley where I stopped to get a snap of the church. Which would have been ok but for Valentino bloody Rossi photbombing me. I swear he wasn't there when I took it.









Leathley led onto Stainburn led onto Almscliffe Crag








and a view back across and along the Wharfe valley.







North Rigton next and a drop to Dunkeswick Lane and a wait at the railway level crossing. Right on the Harrogate Road and a swift left towards Kirkby Overblow where I did my good deed for the day. It was unappreciated.  A group of cyclists in front of me out for a similar Sunday jaunt were split into several small groups. Three women at the back one of whom decided to fill up on a chocolate bar, and promptly dropped the wrapper deliberately on the road. Well they were going very slow and I was catching them but still going quite slow so I stopped and collected said wrapper. Put on a spurt and told her she dropped something
'Oh did I ? Thanks for telling me. ' No problem I said and handed her the wrapper. Of course I could have just stuck in my pocket and forgotton about it. But where's the fun in that.
As I carried on i think I caught the words 'smartarse' and 'pompous' but I'm not sure tbh. Even so it's better than being a slack arsed, litter dropping troll. IMHO.

So bouyed up by a bit of banter I pressed to Neatherby and up through Chapel Hill and down into Sicklinghall.
Normally I would carry right on to Linton or Wetherby but being in no rush I turned right on the high street and found a little lane that I hoped would lead me eventually to Wood Hall Hotel & Spa. So eventually I came to the end of the lane and all that was left was a bridleway. Two to be exact. I took the one to the left, which almost as soon as I began it I thought it might be the wrong one. Nevertheless i carried on around fields and past hedgerows, through copses, more field edges yet another copse and after a bit I stopped in the middle of a golden expanse of wheat. (still on the bridlepath mind) I wish the photos I took came out as I intended, it was quite a sight. Then as I imagined would happen I met up with Trip Lane, which actually leads to Wood Hall Hotel so I wasn't far off where I meant to be.
I took a couple of snaps of the hotel which is in an impressive setting but theres not enough room for them on here.
Into Linton and a brief stop at the bridge






it look so peaceful and tranquil doesn't it? Just the spot for a dip, as you can see. The problem is the water out from the back is very deep and as the river swings around the bend it generate strong currents that aren't apparent from the shore. Quite a few people have been drowned in just this spot.
I told the lady about the signs on the bank indicating the dangers and she called her partner and the lad back so maybe I'll get my place in heaven despite everything else.

from there it was Collingham and up the hill towards Harewood House and left into and down through East Keswick up the other side and along the ridge into Shadwell. And............back home past the park.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/24684968


Just under 38 miles with about 2500 ft of up.

Average speed was slow but it wasn't a dash of any kind. More a jaunt to enjoy the fresh air and the countryside.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2018)

theloafer said:


> got her feed and watered at the lion inn at Blaky ridge
> View attachment 416073



A great place, so long as you watch out for the m/bikers up there, taking advantage of open roads
A fearsome stretch of road in winter though!!!
http://www.lionblakey.co.uk/photossnow.htm


We were last up there in October 2015


----------



## TigerT (24 Jun 2018)

Two Rides this week. 

Tuesday was a bonus ride. I'd completed all my tasks at work, the sun was out and all I had to stay for was a meeting. That got cancelled at 13:30 so I asked if I could go early. Went home and got straight out on the bike for a ride over to Baden and Back for dinner. A nice little 50km ride I was not expecting.

Yesterday I didn't get out on the bike. A friend wanted to go up a mountain and walk back down again. We went to Mt Rigi near Luzern and got the cog railway to the top and eventually made it the whole 11.5 kms back down again. It was quite a challenge for me, it was very steep and the paths were quite difficult in places so....

Today I woke up and my legs were aching a lot I did wonder if I should go out or whether to stay at home and rest. I decided to give the ride a go and although aching, the legs were working quite well. So I set out to Baden again, this time cross country rather than main roads. The weather wasn't the best, lots of grey clouds, but the temperature was nice and no rain was forecast, so I had a coffee and a well deserved cake and decided I'd try a bit further. Iheaded out on a ride I've done before out into Birmenstorf, Brugg, Niederwenigen then around the edge of Zürich airport and home. 87kms.

Good ride, but the legs really are showing there disapproval now

Didn't stop for many pictures - I think I've probably posted better ones before but here are a couple.



Crossing the river at Stilli.


Out in the middle of nowhere near Endingen.


And a map.


----------



## PatrickPending (24 Jun 2018)

My ride Friday, finally broke the 100 mile mark - first time since breaking a few bones in 2016. 166Km Blaby - Countesthorpe- Wiloughby Waterlys - Peatling Parva - Arnesby- Wistow - Great Glen - Little Stretton - Kings Norton - Ilston on the hill - Alexton - Stockerston - Eyebrook reservoir - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - Laxton - Blatherwyce -Bulwick - Southwick - Cotterstock - Tansor - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Apethorpe - Kings Cliffe - Blatherwycke - Harringworth - Lydington - Stoke Dry -Great Eaton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Cranoe - Tur Langton - Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney - Arnesby - Patling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Very sunny, glad I had the factor 30 on but my eyes were hurting at 2pm so stopped in the shade for a bit. Other events - chain came off after ilston on the hill -no idea why was ok for the rest of the ride but I've since tweaked the limit screws, also road blocked due to deer crossing near Apethorpe. Its a long ride - and hilly although I did it last year I realised my frame had a crack in it so went home via the shortest possible route so only did 140 odd km. Frame repaired, and slightly longer route home this year took me over the 163km mark. Photo of Foheringhay church - currently having some restoration work done. Lovely ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2018)

My first ride around the lanes of Leicestershire today in great company. @13 rider @Supersuperleeds @Lilliburlero @tallliman @Chris Doyle + Martin.
The ride and route has been posted a several times already, so nothing to add to the ups, downs and general lumpiness of the route. Looking at the Strava profile, we were in a continuous state of 'up' for 10 miles just before the Nice Pie cafe stop!











Hence, the need for a nice pie 


The route back was as pleasant as the route there, and before i knew it, we were back in the car park in Husbands Bosworth.






@13 rider even planned for an ice cream van to be at the finish!! Top man 

_(Edit: I forgot to mention the double wasp stings on my neck on one of the downhill runs... Ouch Ouch  )_

67 miles, in the best weather, in great company.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1659136217


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> My first ride around the lanes of Leicestershire today in great company. @13 rider @Supersuperleeds @Lilliburlero @tallliman @Chris Doyle + Martin.
> The ride and route has been posted a several times already, so nothing to add to the ups, downs and general lumpiness of the route. Looking at the Strava profile, we were in a continuous state of 'up' for 10 miles just before the Nice Pie cafe stop!
> 
> View attachment 416117
> ...


The ice cream van was pay back for your lovely fruit cake to set us up for the ride


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Jun 2018)

Having spent all morning painting woodwork under a blazing  I couldn't wait to get out on the bike but thought it best to try a route with some shade. I headed south to Hawick and made a rare foray south of the River Teviot. I've lived in the Borders for 25 years now and for most of that time my work has included visiting clients at home, so there are very few roads I've never been down, but today I managed to find a couple. A lovely ascent from the Slitrig Water in deep shade with an almost overwhelming smell of wild garlic was one of the highlights. This road eventually meets the A6088 where there is a roadside war memorial which I've never noticed before, either in the car or on the bike. 






Then another new road to me, past Cavers Kirk. 





Something seemed to be missing from the view north, namely a couple of hills.  On the left are two of the three Eildon Hills and on the right one of the two Minto Hills. 





I thought I'd ask one of the locals about the curious view and the missing hills, but he didn't look very friendly and didn't say anything. I thought it best to back away slowly without blinking.






Having made my escape I found myself in more familiar territory in Denholm, where I stopped for a coffee and a bit of cake  .....






.... and noticed this house opposite, with its three randomly sized windows. 






As always when passing through Denholm the Pink Panther theme earworm started up and kept me company for the rest of the ride home. 
The map -






47.8 miles @ 14.1mph 3435' ascent.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Jun 2018)

@Mr Celine it looks like you have ridden around South America!


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Jun 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @Mr Celine it looks like you have ridden around South America!


Felt like it too!!


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

colly said:


> Across the park and to Harrogate Road. North and turned for Eccup Reservoir where there was a field of ................small blue flowers. I'm sure they have a name but small blue flowers will do.
> 
> View attachment 416055



That'll be flax. Either grown for oil (linseed) or for fibres (to make linen).


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

Had a spare hour between the end of the footy and the start of the F1 highlights, and well, such a lovely summer's evening just called out for a wee bimble.

Did my short "I-don't-have-much-time-but-want-to-get-out-on-the-bike" loop - but the other way round to the other night. So O Furlong, Pymoor, Adventurer's Drove, Mill Hill, Downham and home. Had an annoying little headwind all the way from Pymoor to Downham, and this way round also meant tackling Mill Hill the hard way, rather than much more gradual climb from the other direction. My legs weren't feeling too good, but somehow I managed that nasty little climb with several cogs to spare.

Saw another wonderful sunset, encountered two other friendly cyclists - a chap on a town bike heading to the pub, and an older fella with a luxuriant grey beard riding a nice roadie.

I did get outrun by a very large hare on Downham Common, and there was a barn owl sat on the porch again tonight. Must be his or her usual perch, I guess. That would certainly explain the bird poo on the gate...


----------



## xzenonuk (25 Jun 2018)

took the mtb out earlier and ended up doing 17 miles, went through dalmeny estate and went the off road route hit the very steep hill which knackered the hell out of me, had to stop at the top panting like a fiend for a few minutes, reckon thats my best warm up in ages and much thinner people stopped behind me before getting up it lol

got to try out my new fork on the bone rattling bit, it goes down at a steep angle and then bends back up in the middle and all dirt with added old cobbled road half buried, it was a right bone rattler on my old fork but the new one actually dampened a lot of it.

went from there to silverknowes and cycled it's whole length, wish i didn't quite do that as theres a bin lorry place at that end and it stinks, then went back and chilled a wee bit before heading back.

i was amazed at the amount of bikes i seen earlier compared to winter riding, it was totally packed at silverknowes, there was about 20 bikes locked up at one spot and other guys popping wheelies back and forward.

all in all a good ride with loads of steep hills, only one slightly close pass, and my bike is drawing more attention yet again with the new fork, i never move away from it so unless i get mugged for it all good lol


----------



## C R (25 Jun 2018)

Beautiful day again yesterday. Out of the house early to avoid the subtropical midday sun.

Decided to try a new route. Down Carrington Bridge and along the A4440 in the cycle path. The bit between The Ketch and Powick is narrow and very uneven, so progress was slow, 10mph average, but I don't feel brave enough to ride on the road even at this time of the day. 

Past the Powick roundabout the path is better, so got to the turn for Bransford making good time. The road towards Bransford dips towards the Teme, which I used to gather some speed to help up the short ramp towards the Bank House roundabout. 

On towards Leigh Sinton I was catching up with a group of three roadies, but they carried on in the main road, while I turned left into Stocks Lane towards Newland. I was expecting more of a climb here, but it was reasonably easy, though I managed to unship the chain twice with misjudged changes down to the small ring. 

Across the A449 towards Madresfield, and then on to Gualrdford, past Hanley Castle and then Upton went fairly quickly. I was enjoying the riding so much that I forgot to take any pictures.

Once past Upton it was across the A38 towards Pershore, turn first left to Earls Croome and then Kinnersley, High Green and a left towards Wadborough passing Pirton Church. I was starting to flag a bit now, so stopped for a breather and a couple of photos. 




St Peter church in Pirton. 




To the other side the Malverns, and in the mid distance "Pirton Castle".

Then on over the level crossing, past Wadborough, over the final level crossing, Littleworth and past Norton church for the final push home. 

I had expected to be doing about 23 miles, but turned out to be 29.5 miles at 14.2mph with 780 feet of up. I was a bit annoyed that I was so close to the metric half without realising, I could easily have added a couple of miles to push me over the distance. 

Quite tired, and probably need to build up more for the distance, but confident now that the metric half is a feasible target.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2018)

Good morning . I got out early today as it is going to another very hot day.

My usual 16 mile bimble done. 

A pic of a field that I saw the farmer ploughing less than a month ago. It has been down, grown, and looks about ready to cut dry.and bale. Already some fields have got Bales of hay just waiting to be picked up by the farmer and stored in the barns ready for winter.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2018)

A slightly longer ride this morning, aiming to be back before it got too warm. I took the Galaxy this time and headed out initially on a version of my clockwise Melverley route but then extended it by heading round Shrewsbury to the north and the east.

I was setting out when the kids are on their way to school so it was relativey busy on the roads. I jumped the queue waiting to get onto the A49 by hopping off the bike and walking past to cross the road. Probably annoyed a few people stuck in their hot cars.

After passing through Condover then having to wait for a lorry at Exfords Green, things settled down to a mostly uneventful ride. I took a different way through town at Pontesbury and almost changed my mind about where I was headed at Minsterley (will save that for another ride).

One close pass from a lorry (a 7.5 tonner, which tend to have a bad rep anyway) at Coedway which was quite unnecessary as the road was clear, then a good run through Melverley, Pentre, over the hill to Great Ness and onto a new-to-me road from Grafton to Fitz where I nearly missed my junction due to not recognising it coming from this direction.

I'd forgotten quite how steeply undulating the Fitz to Leaton Heath road is. This and it being a notorious local rat run are why I don't usually ride this way but I felt like a change and it wasn't too bad this time. I'd come this way because I wanted to vary my route to go through Bomere Heath. It didn't really add much interest so I'll probably stick to the way I'm used to.

The approach to Hadnall is on nicely resurfaced lanes which is good. I caught and overtook a group of cyclists before the village, with friendly greetings.

Having passed through Astley the road gently climbs for a good couple of miles so it's hard to carry much speed. The road surface is quite rough too which doesn't help. The descent into Upton Magna was fun though - my only complaint being that it doesn't last long enough.

I got some good speed up on the way out of Upton Magna only to have to come to a stop for traffic coming the other way. Pah! There wasn't much of a wind today but it was behind me at this point which helped make up for it as I made the most of all the favourable bits on the way back to Condover.

Slightly over 53 miles for the trip at 15.1 mph average.






At Pontesbury. A bit early for the pub.





The relatively new cycle path to Minsterley. Could possibly do with a bit of mowing.






View up the valley towards the Stiperstones from Minsterley. I got quite tempted to change my plan and head for the hills instead.





Crossing the Severn on the way to Melverley.





Much later in the ride. Catching up with some other riders on the way to Hadnall.





The view to the Wrekin as I ride round the edge of Haughmond Hill.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jun 2018)

A beautiful day in North Yorkshire so an extended commute home with a back pack, how hot!!
Stopped to see my 3 favourite Shetland Ponies

34.9 miles with an average of 15.9 mph.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2018)

It was somewhat warm out there today - already into the 20°C+ area by the time I finally left home at 11ish. The only plan was to head for Maningtree and then the Dedham Vale area with the route made up on the go and expecting to do around 50 - 60 miles.

In the end I took the usual route into Ipswich and then out to Wherstead and under the Orwell Bridge to Holbrook via Freston



From there it was into Brantham and a quick detour to the outskirts of East Bergholt before dropping down into Manningtree and out to Langham and then up to Hadleigh via Stratford St. Mary, Higham and another diversion at Shelly to avoid being stuck behind a road sweeper preparing the road for being "surface dressed".

Having done a U turn part way along the high street as I realised that I didn't normally pass The Pedal House on my way out of town, I headed back towards Ipswich on the back road to Hintlesham, and did the usual Sproughton, Westerfield, Bucklesham route home.

70 miles in the countryside with no problems, but it was within 1/3 of a mile of home that I was nearly taken out by an elderly driver pulling straight of of the T junction I was indicating to turn into - checking only to her right, not the left I was coming from!

Also, as I was putting the bike away I noticed a slit in the sidewall and a chunk of rubber missing from the centtre of the tread (down to the carcase) so that tyre needs to be replaced after 'only' 3500 miles or so with plenty of tread left despite other nicks & cuts


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

Again, another lovely summer's evening cried out for a ride, so had a quick fizz to Littleport and back after the football - 8 miles via Downham Common and Black Bank, and then looping around Parson's Lane and coming back the way I came.

Was surprisingly cool given how hot it had been earlier, but the air smelled of cut hay, almost heady, like wine, and the sky was just the most amazing palette of pinks and blues as sunset faded towards dusk. Most people were indoors and I had the road to myself.

It's at times like these that I just realise how much I love cycling and being out on my bike.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I did ride through the Woods this morning though
> Granted, this isn't from today, but it is part of the route
> View attachment 416066



Went that way again early this afternoon, but this was taken further along, on the banks of the River Calder


----------



## Aravis (26 Jun 2018)

Yesterday was the first run for my long-awaited switch from 48-38-28 to 42-32-22 rings. It would be hard to imagine a more perfect day.

A clockwise loop into Herefordshire, in the shape of a crouching cat. Well, I thought so:










After a rountine run out through Newent and Ross, and some dreadful close passes from articulated lorries on the A49, I stopped for water at Locks garage, where the B4348 Golden Valley road crosses the A465. On this occasion I didn't take the Golden Valley, instead crossing to the equally delightful B4352 which also heads to Hay, but closer to the river Wye. There was a closure on this stretch, no inconvenience to me, but it meant the road was totally deserted.

I left the B-road at Moccas Park, heading back towards Hereford on the minor roads south of the river which I'd never explored before. Again, blissfully quiet, though views of the river proved elusive. I stopped for an early lunch at Ruckhall, with the Black Mountains in the distance:








Approaching Hereford on the A465, I left the main road at the Tesco roundabout and used the path alongside the river, a good choice as it leads very conveniently to the old town bridge and avoids a big roundabout festooned with traffic lights:






A few weeks ago I passed a very striking church at Bosbury, in tjhe foothills of the Malverns. It has a massive detached bell-tower, which somewhat dwarfs the church itself. It looks most unusual, but I discover that its one of seven such arrangements in - Herefordshire!






I had no wish to scale the heights of the Malverns this time, so I skirted round via Eastnor and Bromsberrow, then through Castlemorton to Upton upon Severn. The wonderfully rural lands around Castlemorton, strewn with ramshackle farms, has the feeling of a land time has forgotten.

After Upton I took the well-worn route over the Avon at Eckington, completing the cat's ear on the map above, and then back to Gloucester in the full heat of the afternoon. A final feeding stop by Oxenton Hill, a Cotswold outlier, and a last look at that sky:






The heat was never oppressive and even in the afternoon it felt remarkably fresh. A combination I'd like to bottle.

Final distance 121.25 miles. With half an hour I was sound asleep in an armchair, so I'm told.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jun 2018)

Aravis said:


> It has a massive detached bell-tower


Defensive I'm lead to believe. Presumably from marauding Welsh (@welsh dragon)


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Defensive I'm lead to believe. Presumably from marauding Welsh (@welsh dragon)




Sounds like a good plan to me. . Nothing like a bit of marauding if you ask me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jun 2018)

Another early ride to make the most of it before the day warms up too much, using a variation of my regular; Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna route.

I used the Galaxy again and was out slightly earlier today so avoided all the school run traffic. It was fabulous being down quiet roads and lanes in this weather. There has been a lot of hay cutting going on so the air smells lovely as has been mentioned by others. There were a good number of other cyclists out today and who can blame them wanting to be out in this.

Traffic was mixed today. At Cressage I had to wait for streams of vehicles to pass before I could cross the main road but then later on there was hardly anyone on roads that are usually fairly busy.

After Eaton Constantine there was a stretch of road where the tar had clearly melted yesterday and little blobs of it were already starting to well up again. It's likely to be hotter this afternoon so that's going to be a sticky mess.

I varied the route after Walcot to ride a lane I haven't been down for ages but found the start of it a lot rougher than I remember with the core of the road starting to show through the surface. A little overdue for resurfacing I think.

The rest of the journey was taken at a nice touring pace and was very pleasant, provided that I ignore the lorry that overtook and started pulling back in before he was past me at Cross Houses.

A lap of the village at the end just rounded up the mileage nicely. There are groups of students wandering round the place with maps - some sort of geography exercise?

Just over 35 miles at 15.3 mph average. Enjoyed that.






Some nice blooms at Eaton Constantine. The ones on the right must have a really long flowering season as they were still going well into the autumn last year.





Looking towards Haughmond Hill which I rode across the edge of yesterday.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5290986, member: 9609"]a rather bizarre encounter with some wildlife resulted in a call to international rescue for a lift home, the bruises and grazes will soon disappear (I still bounce well) but the bike 
I don't have a spare bike or spare wheel and these are old fashioned wheels, so can't just buy one off the shelf - and I still need a 120 mile in by saturday night

View attachment 416419
[/QUOTE]


Sorry to hear about your off. And your poor bike of course.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5290986, member: 9609"]a rather bizarre encounter with some wildlife resulted in a call to international rescue for a lift home, the bruises and grazes will soon disappear (I still bounce well) but the bike 
I don't have a spare bike or spare wheel and these are old fashioned wheels, so can't just buy one off the shelf - and I still need a 120 mile in by saturday night

View attachment 416419
[/QUOTE]
Ouch, what did you hit?


----------



## Old jon (26 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5290986, member: 9609"]a rather bizarre encounter with some wildlife resulted in a call to international rescue for a lift home, the bruises and grazes will soon disappear (I still bounce well) but the bike 
I don't have a spare bike or spare wheel and these are old fashioned wheels, so can't just buy one off the shelf - and I still need a 120 mile in by saturday night

View attachment 416419
[/QUOTE]

Commiserations @User9609 , Hope you and the bike recover soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5290986, member: 9609"]a rather bizarre encounter with some wildlife resulted in a call to international rescue for a lift home, the bruises and grazes will soon disappear (I still bounce well) but the bike 
I don't have a spare bike or spare wheel and these are old fashioned wheels, so can't just buy one off the shelf - and I still need a 120 mile in by saturday night

View attachment 416419
[/QUOTE]
Oh, that's a pain. I'm glad it wasn't worse than grazes and bruises for you. That wheel though looks like it's knackered.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me. . Nothing like a bit of marauding if you ask me.


Hoping to maraud in the reverse direction sometime this summer


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5290986, member: 9609"]a rather bizarre encounter with some wildlife resulted in a call to international rescue for a lift home, the bruises and grazes will soon disappear (I still bounce well) but the bike 
I don't have a spare bike or spare wheel and these are old fashioned wheels, so can't just buy one off the shelf - and I still need a 120 mile in by saturday night

View attachment 416419
[/QUOTE]

Owwwww, that's not good. Hope you and the bike mend soon xxx


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5290986, member: 9609"]a rather bizarre encounter with some wildlife resulted in a call to international rescue for a lift home, the bruises and grazes will soon disappear (I still bounce well) but the bike 
I don't have a spare bike or spare wheel and these are old fashioned wheels, so can't just buy one off the shelf - and I still need a 120 mile in by saturday night

View attachment 416419
[/QUOTE]
A like for the report not the accident.
You might be able to salvage that wheel. Try some standing on it in the correct places to correct it. Nothing to loose. There's a video on t'interwebs somewhere where the guy bashes the wheel on the floor and it all springs back into shape. Best of luck.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5291054, member: 9609"]a pheasant, it must have been OK as I couldn't find it, I would have enjoyed the stupid bugger for dinner, can they not watch where they are going.

sort of hit me in the shoulder, I wobbled a bit, then a bit more, then just as I thought I had regained Control I ended up on the ground, complete mystery why the back wheel buckled[/QUOTE]

Drat...

Shame you couldn't get your revenge by stuffing it in the crock pot.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jun 2018)

Great ride home in the early hours this morning. 18 degrees, little wind, wonderful. Far too hot today, so only a 3 mile utility ride. The CX and the Van Nic have been given once overs. The Van Nic is going for it's first Audax tomorrow, the London Sightseer and I think it will be warm
Plans are afoot for a Sunday ride to Brighton via the Downs Link with an early start to avoid the heat.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (26 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5290986, member: 9609"]a rather bizarre encounter with some wildlife resulted in a call to international rescue for a lift home, the bruises and grazes will soon disappear (I still bounce well) but the bike 
I don't have a spare bike or spare wheel and these are old fashioned wheels, so can't just buy one off the shelf - and I still need a 120 mile in by saturday night

View attachment 416419
[/QUOTE]
Glad you came out of that relatively okay. Hopefully you can sort the bike out quickly.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jun 2018)

Another extended home commute via Askham Bryan & Naburn. So hot again (not complaining!).
26.8 miles with an average of 17.1 mph.


----------



## Aravis (26 Jun 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Defensive I'm lead to believe. Presumably from marauding Welsh ([U


Haha - when I saw what you'd quoted I thought I must've inadvertently said something rude!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jun 2018)

Aravis said:


> Haha - when I saw what you'd quoted I thought I must've inadvertently said something rude!


You rude? Never


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jun 2018)

Still hot here so I waited till it began to cool off for this one. I fancied the ride over to Trumpet so took the Leigh Brook for Longley Green and on for Cradley. I then looped to Coddington and Peg's Farm before reaching Trumpet. Rather than take the usual route along the flanks of the Marcles I climbed to Woolhope Cockshoot where the views to the Malverns and the Cotswolds revealed how small things were under an enormous blue sky. I dropped to Woolhope before taking the lovely lane for Sollers Hope but turned before that village to climb onto the ridge. Again the Malverns looked small. It's an easy drop off after the transmitter mast for Much Marcle where I took the standard run back by Brooms Green. At Rye X a policeman refused to let me through saying the road was closed. He wasn't very forthcoming so I headed around by Birt's St to Rye St where again a lady PCSO said "road closed". She did say there had been a nasty accident. Sounded like it was probably horrid so I wished all well and retraced to the Farmer's Arms where beer temptation was resisted. All that was left to do was take the Castlemorton lanes and the Hanley Swan run home. Lovely early evening ride. 58 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jun 2018)

Out on my mountain bike this evening. I'm on the mend and the bike has had a bit of a rebuild and service.
Before I got off road I had a phone call from a very prominent establishment whom I'd applied for a job, but then told them I wasn't interested as they were a bit more than ropey in several areas. The HR manager was very apologetic. We've left it on cordial terms.
Off road, bone hard across the fields. Along the woods, St Johns wort flowering.
Up the Wimpole Way, slowing for a horse and pleasant rider.
In Wimpole wood I found the only massive muddy puddle in Cambridgeshire. I couldn't avoid it without jamming the brakes on and going over the bars.

In through the park, the cattle hidden in the long grass. They broke cover









I was naughty next by riding to the lake and going up to the folly




They need a goose cull








Naughty again, using a footpath through the woods and then a scream down to the Eversdens.
From Caldecote I came back over the fields, then I stopped at the Blue Lion for a pint. My son and his girlfriend were in there, but I didn't play gooseberry





Back up the road and home, 20 miles. Wonderful!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1664114705


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2018)

My ride today, posted today!
Four of us set out on the hottest day of the year for a 100 mile ride to Rutland Water and Lounds Abbey.
I didn’t have the route, and the chap who did had a Garmin problem. It turns out that, once we’d wasted ages trying to find the correct roads, we thought it more sensible to make our own route up.






Fotheringhay is particularly pleasant though
Anyway, our original plan was thwarted by a lack of sensible roads to ride, so we winged it and, with a change of reservoir, we headed for Grafham Water instead!
All we had to do was find a route that crossed the A1 and the A14 near Brampton. For those not local, this is the crossing of two major roads that are being upgraded.






Well, there used to be a road there! Garmin certainly thought so anyway 

Eventually, to avoid too much backtracking, we had to use Sustrans 12 to rediscover tarmac.






Not exactly Road bike territory, but it was only about a mile.






At the end of said tarmac the road had a signpost, and, we 'found' Grafham Water.
With the peace being shattered by the local hole drilling team, we had our pies and pasties, coffee and chocolate, near the water. Nice chat with the workers though!

At this point, we were on about 60 miles, with 40 left for our Century. And it's only 30 and a bit home, so we had to add a few wiggles to make up the mileage.






Riding through the villages home, was quite hard work, mainly because of the heat, but we'd kept hydrated all the way round.
I did find the small area on my left knee that didn't have quite enough sun block, but, apart from that, I'm impressed with my P20 purchase.

One chap had to zoom off ahead as he had to pick his car up from the garage before it closed, but us three rode as far as Brackmills before splitting up for our respective homes

101 miles, just under 16mph with 3,300+ feet of Up. Temperature well into the 80's, wall to wall sunshine.. 

Back in for a cool shower and a cold beer.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1663734552


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2018)

Last day off work for a while so I stuck the Cube into the car and headed out to Rutland Water for the 3rd time this year. Just the usual double loop - clockwise then anti-clockwise - for a total of 44 miles & 2000ft of upwards stuff. Wasn't sure how I'd get on after yesterday's 70 miles, but it didn't feel as warm as I'd feared thanks to a cooling breeze over the reservoir, but a 750ml bottle of squash was drained on each loop. 

At the dam end there was a large bird of prey circling aroud at a low level (probably a Kite of some sort as it had a forked tail) so I stopped to get the camera out and was immediately covered in a swarm of pollen beetles so gave up on the idea. 

It does seem like someone is as fed up of the various signs in the woods as I am though.





The stats...


----------



## xzenonuk (27 Jun 2018)

took the mtb out earlier and went through dalmeny estate again but i took a different path which i think the road bikes do, i thought yay ill bypass that massive hill, only to encounter a much bigger one lol

i remembered as soon as i seen it why i don't go that way unless im going the opposite direction, i emerged at the little house onto the road next to the end of the jewel carriage way, then i jumped on the road and went all the way into princess street.

after a little rest there i went along my corstorphine route, then i had a genius idea of making my fork a little softer so i stopped and let some air out of it, then i let a little more air out of it and arrrrgghhh too much, so had to cycle the rest of the way home with a gimped fork because my fork pump is in the house lol

apart from my little self inflicted screw up with my forks air it was a good ride apart from a few very close passes on the main road into edinburgh city centre.

done 22.2 miles and took the btwin shock pump out it's packaging when i got back and got my fork pumped back after a few teething problems with the pump


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2018)

A sleepless night meant I didnt have the get-up-and-go for too long a ride this morning so I took the knockabout bike for something shorter and hillier while the morning was still cool: over the top of Lyth Hill, Plealey, Oaks, the back road to Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Smethcott, Leebotwood, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and home via Lyth Hill again.

Traffic is the main thing to report this time round as there was lots of it down the lanes. I had to pull in to allow vehicles past numerous times on the way to Pulverbatch, then got stuck behind a tractor and trailer for a good couple of miles through Wilderley. A milk tanker overtook me while I paused for a drink on the way to Smethcott, then shortly after I found it reversing towards me at speed having met a tractor & baler which it couldn't pass. It was alright for me I could simply duck into a gateway.

I found another lorry backing up the road to find a passing place just before Leebotwood then in the village itself the traffic on the A49 was stationary due to temporary traffic lights so I did a bit of filtering up to my next turning where I got quarter of a mile before finding another blockage due to vehicles not being able to pass each other.

The old roman road is usually pretty quiet but today there were lots of people using it as a rat run to avoid the queue on the main road. I knew however that they'd be catching up with another tractor so it probably wouldn't save them time.

Not quite the ride I'd had in mind but a pleasant pootle in the sunshine anyway.

25.5 miles at 12.1 mph moving average, which is actually quite good for me on this hilly route.





Taking the track over Lyth Hill. It never looks as rough in photos as it really is.





View from the top of Lyth Hill.





Climbing Broom Hill on the way to Pulverbatch and looking back where I've come from.





My view for a couple of miles around Wilderley. The trailer is a bit of a tight fit in these lanes as you see and it wasn't even particularly big.





On my way down to Leebotwood





At Hunger Hill and about to climb up to Lyth Hill for the second time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Jun 2018)

Pete M and Jules H were waiting as I rolled up to the meet in Upton. The forecast was for another hot, sunny day. The call was Broadway so we decided to take the southern run on the way out. Queenhill lined us up for Tewkesbury and from there we took the dodge by Kinsham and the lovely cottages in Kemerton. Always worth a ride past these when out this way. We took the standard run up to Conderton to turn at Beckford and again before Ashton. We were chatting about the Red Kite sightings we've had here when what should show up but a Red Kite. And a Buzzard too. Dumbleton and Wormington allowed us to take the lesser used lane to Aston Somerville and on to Broadway. All good in the cafe and as Pete was settling in for a long one we had to remind him of a deadline Jules had.

Levering Pete back onto the bike we headed for the northern run around Bredon Hill by Hinton Cross. The wind should be helping and maybe it was but not noticeably. We took our usual route for Eckington Bridge and soon after Jules headed for Dunstall to chop some miles off on his homeward run to meet his deadline. Pete and I took the usual Strensham run back to Upton where we parted, me heading back on my usual route to clock up another super ride in summer weather. 65 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jun 2018)

A tandem ride for us tonight. Down to Toft and Kingston, then upand down the hills to Eversden, enjoying the breeze.

In Harlton we stopped at the Hare and Hounds for a beer and some chips








Very nice too!

Home via Haslingfield, Barton and Comberton.
That north wind can bugger right off. I don't mind it cooling me, but not impeding me!

16 miles.

https://www.strava.com/dashboard/new/web


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2018)

Much too hot to go out earlier, but really felt the need for a ride.

So as soon as the football finished, I got myself kitted up and took me and my bike out of the door for a quick fizz to Littleport and back. Quickly regretted not grabbing a lightweight jacket, as that northerly breeze was distinctly chilly. (Wasn't as blustery as it was earlier though) Took a couple of miles before I was warm enough to feel comfortable.

Nice ride though, 8 brisk miles. Saw a lovely sunset, came back with a full moon high in the sky and a tailwind to speed me on my way home.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Jun 2018)

Three different runs today.
Morning run across the city to Hillington.
Then an enjoyable run with Free Wheel North along the canal , into the city centre then over the M8 and into the Glasgow Necropolis.

This evening another trip across the city to Thornliebank.

Just over 50 miles in total


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2018)

10 miles today, in fine but warm weather, some riders out in their bathing suits due to the heat and humidity. I rode the Raleigh City Runner I adapted to be a 26" tourer , it did really great.
83F,28C
Rel. Hum.59%
Winds W 12
Barometer 29.85


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2018)

Today’s ride, yet again, posted today.
My task, should I accept it, was to drop my granddaughter at a Guides ‘sitting round a campfire cooking sausages’ evening.
I accepted it, but decided that taking my bike was a good plan.. 

They were there for three hours, and it wasn’t worth me driving 12 miles there and back.. twice..
With this in mind, I planned a 30 mile loop.
Nothing major, just roads mainly ridden before, but infinitely better than doing nothing for three hours! 






The memorial near Grafton Underwood for 384th Group USAF.
My return route gave me the chance to grab a pic of the church that ex Communards Richard Coles is the vicar of..






I’d have done a few more miles, but didn’t want to cut it too close for grandchild collection!!

28 miles, at a fairly leisurely pace, through local villages. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1666331138


----------



## lazybloke (28 Jun 2018)

Have become quite fond of bridleways in recent years, but there's a few locally I've been ignoring.
Decided to remedy that yesterday.

Not a long ride, no grand destination, no photos, pubs nor pints. Just a brief 8 mile explore before work, and before the heat became oppressive.
But you know what? An absolutely perfect start to the day . Even thinking about it now, I'm on top of the world!


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Jun 2018)

@User9609 thse photos do it justice I think. The shapes of the hills are very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jun 2018)

@User9609 I'd echo what @Dave 123 said. Looks like you're getting to grips with the new camera.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jun 2018)

Well todays ride was a mere 4.5 miles to the shops, but yesterdays ride, that was something special Despite living within 10 miles or so of it, I don't 'do' London. In an attempt to remedy this, and do my first Audax, I entered the London Sightseer. With a planned 105km taking in lots of the big sights it seemed a good way to 'do' London. My boss joined me so I had good company for the ride, though based on how friendly everyone was I suspect I could have tagged onto another group with no issues.
Since the start was only 12 miles away, we opted to ride from mine to Hampton Hill where we collected our Brevet Cards and headed off towards Twickenham. At this point I had no idea where I was, so the combination of local knowledge from Peter (my boss), the Garmin and route sheet became my guides for the day. Much of the route was riverside, and it started quite early on




We followed the river for a bit, edging away at Syon Park before re-joining at Kew Bridge along Strand on the Green. Still a bit of a group of us, including a couple on Bromptons with American flags on the back. Leaving the river again to go through Chiswick, then back on it again to the first information control until we crossed the A4 at Hammersmith. Heading North we went through Kensington and into Notting Hill for the 2nd info control, then West through Bayswater into Kensington Gardens. Onwards to Hyde Park, then through Wellington Arch




Constitution Hill, Buckingham Palace and the Mall followed. Loads of people on the Mall, and we'd just missed a carriage of some description, but caught the guards going back




Through Trafalgar Square and along the Strand the roads were very very busy which made for slow progress, and it was hot hot hot by now. St Pauls, the Royal Courts of Justice and onwards to Bank taking in the Lloyds building, the 'walkie talkie' and Gherkin. Got a bit off course here, Garmin through a hissy fit and locked up, but Bills route sheet saw us out to the Tower Of London




From here it was follow the canals through Wapping and Limehouse, which led us nicely to the Olympic Park. Much bigger than I thought, and the Velodrome provided us with a brief breather and our manned control. We arrived with 17 minutes to spare....




Back South through West Ham and Canning Town where we met with one of the other groups, arriving on mass at the Emirate Airline cable car. Decent service here, contactless meant it was on £3.50, the they folded seats to allow 3 bikes in a pod.




We 'landed' on the Greenwich Penninsula, looked at the dome, and followed the river, including a hefty diversion which the Garmin didn't like, but the route sheet guided us once more. Following the river more or less saw us cross Lambeth bridge, then round Westminster for the Houses Of Parliament and Big Ben. Battersea Park for a cake stop (Peter knew a good cake shop on Tooley Street, and the cake was good, and much needed).
Back on the homeward leg through Putney and into Richmond Park (hurray, I know where I am now..) where we picked up the pace as we were tight for time. Only a few miles to go as we headed along Barge Walk where there are some nasty speed bumps, though thoughtfully they have left a gap at the left for us cyclists. Great, but one said gap had a big pothole, spotted too late by Peter and bang when his rear tyre. 2 tubes later and we were off again, and back to the start.
A very welcome cold lemon squash and chat with Bill. Brevet Cards completed it was back on the bikes for home. Arrived with 147.8 km (92 miles) done, and 5 minutes short of 12 hours for the round trip, with 8hrs 40 minutes in the saddle.
A fantastic day out, and I'd recommend the London Sightseer to anyone.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Jun 2018)

@cosmicbike looks good. Makes me want to go on the velodrome again....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2018)

Out on the Galaxy for something a little longer again this morning doing a shortened version of the reverse of my ride from Monday: Condover, Atcham (and through Attingham Park), Upton Magna, Astley, Hadnall, Merrington, Grafton, Little Ness, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Westbury, Stoney Stretton, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover again and home.

Things went pretty well but I think the wind direction didn't really suit doing the ride this way round. The weather started off cloudy and slightly cooler than the last few mornings but that cloud burned off very quickly so that by the time I'd done 10 miles it was back to clear blue sky and warmth again.

Traffic was light and there were a few other cyclists about - mostly women today I noticed, same as on Monday which was something I forgot to mention at the time.

50.9 miles at 15 mph average.

I wasn't really thinking much about photos today so the pics are a bit random:




Taken at a drink stop overlooking Bomere Heath.






At Great Ness. The road shows signs of the tar having melted and come up to the surface. On the plus side, it's smoother now than it was a few days ago.





A view to the Breidden you've seen before but it looks nice on a day like this.





The Royal Hill.


----------



## graham56 (28 Jun 2018)

Rode out to Kirkley Hall at Ponteland to see some of the TT that is taking place today.
Stayed for a hour then headed of to Belsay, Stamfordham, Matfen and down to Corbridge before heading back home.
Roads really bad to ride, my tyres were sticking to the road surface at times.
Pleased to get home, showered and now having a beer.


----------



## Donger (28 Jun 2018)

A Fitting Farewell:
Not the way I would have hoped to bring up my 1,500 miles for the year, as today's ride was to the crematorium and back. But what a farewell for a fellow clubmate. Some riders were following the cortege all the way from Stroud to Gloucester. We rode out to Coney Hill via Brookthorpe and Matson, hoping to stay just ahead of the cars until we approached the crematorium, so that we didn't hold everyone up. Five minutes after we got there, the cortege turned up and we all slotted in behind it. Brought a lump to my throat and made the hairs stand up on the back of my neck. What a fantastic sight, 26 cyclists following the hearse, 12 of them in Kingsway CC club colours ... and so many other friends waiting there. A lovely down-to-earth service and a really nice heartfelt speech from @gordyfinbar . Great to see @Dark46, pretty much the whole club and so many familiar faces who used to ride with us. Really glad we did that as a club. A fitting send-off for one of our own. Rode back the same way we came, making it 19.4 very pensive miles.
Donger.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Jun 2018)

A beautiful day in North Yorkshire, with the footie on there was just enough time for an extended home commute. 28 miles with an average of 16.3 mph and Home 10 minutes before kick off, enough time to make a tuna salad and pour a large glass of chilled white Zinfandel ...Come on England!!.


----------



## xzenonuk (28 Jun 2018)

got a 19.9 miler in earlier and it was far to hot, took the cycle track to newbridge and then went up to broxburn and kept going untill just before dechmont, then i decided it was too hot so headed back to broxburn and jumped on the canal tow path and came out in winchburgh then cut through kirkliston.

think it's a rest day tomorrow as the legs are feeling it and it is beer time


----------



## pjd57 (28 Jun 2018)

My daughter asked to borrow the steam mop. Even said she would pick it up , but i just got the work bike out , couple of cable ties, good to go



Job done, back home , change bikes and a short run along the canal.
Too hot for a long run


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jun 2018)

Donger said:


> A Fitting Farewell:
> Not the way I would have hoped to bring up my 1,500 miles for the year, as today's ride was to the crematorium and back. But what a farewell for a fellow clubmate. Some riders were following the cortege all the way from Stroud to Gloucester. We rode out to Coney Hill via Brookthorpe and Matson, hoping to stay just ahead of the cars until we approached the crematorium, so that we didn't hold everyone up. Five minutes after we got there, the cortege turned up and we all slotted in behind it. Brought a lump to my throat and made the hairs stand up on the back of my neck. What a fantastic sight, 26 cyclists following the hearse, 12 of them in Kingsway CC club colours ... and so many other friends waiting there. A lovely down-to-earth service and a really nice heartfelt speech from @gordyfinbar . Great to see @Dark46, pretty much the whole club and so many familiar faces who used to ride with us. Really glad we did that as a club. A fitting send-off for one of our own. Rode back the same way we came, making it 19.4 very pensive miles.
> Donger.


Top notch, well done


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Jun 2018)

I went for an after work ride and reckoned a gentle bimble pace would be just right for producing enough of a breeze to counteract the 27C temperature. 
At every bathing spot I passed on the rivers there were kids cooling off (it's the first day of the summer hols here). I got to Ettrickbridge (more kids underneath) and decided to blast up the Swire, swoop down the other side and dunk my head in the Yarrow Water. This plan went swimmingly (!) until two thirds of the way down, when at 35 mph the handling of the bike suddenly changed. The front wheel looked OK so emergency stop time, revealing a flat back tyre. I put the bike rubber side up in a handily placed passing place. 






The only difficulty I had was not being able to find what the p fairy had jabbed it with.
Having fixed it the thought struck me that there are far worse places and worse weather to have to fix a puncture in. 








By now I'd cooled off enough so didn't dunk my head in the river. The map - 





30.8 miles at 14.1mph 2173' of up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jun 2018)

Time for an evening outing with the GV guys. Some great chat in the peloton. 10 out tonight. Lovely evening with little wind and warm. It doesn't get better than this. It was a fairly brisk ride out through the lanes for Hartpury and up onto the ridge at Woolridge. That's where the cracks showed with some of us being distanced on what is a steep but short climb. We regrouped on the other side and as we hit the A40 the speed went up to over 30 mph. I hung in for as long as possible. The gruppetto of Ken, Pete and me did bit and bit down the A48 at evens before there was a regrouping after Westbury and the lanesy run back. Then in the foothills before the "Widow Maker" the gruppetto reformed as the strong lads aimed for home. Fast tonight so I earned my pint at "HQ" after. 33 smiles


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2018)

Another evening ride for me once the football was done. It's just too hot here during the day in any case...

Fancied something a bit different to what I've been doing of late, so rode out to Coveney via Downham, the Hythe, Red Caps Drove and Way Head. Instead of carrying on across the fen towards Ely, I did an about face and rode back the way I came. I normally don't do this, because there are two long and reasonably steep climbs that have to be negotiated between Way Head and Downham, but hey, I did Mill Hill the other night, right?

Actually, the climbs weren't as bad as I thought, and oddly enough, I rather enjoyed tackling them.

Got the clothing right this time - a windproof gilet over a long-sleeved base layer was just the ticket. It was lovely to be out, saw another wonderful sunset, rode under the light of a rising full moon, ingested some extra protein into the system thanks to the swarms of flies, and rode alongside a field of cut hay - which smelled absolutely amazing.

Only one other cyclist out tonight - a chap tootling off to the pub by the looks of it. But there were several groups of people out with cameras and long lenses - were they looking to photograph barn owls?

In any case, that was 12-ish really enjoyable hilly miles - well, what passes for hilly in this neck of the woods...


----------



## xzenonuk (29 Jun 2018)

on my ride earlier i had 3 slightly scary moments, soon after i set off i saw 2 boys on the path next to the road i was on, by their body language they were up to something and one had a large stick, as i passed one of the wee fannies whipped his stick and made a massive loud high pitched noise....

clearly trying to startle me and possibly cause an accident.

number 2 fanny was some younger woman in charge of a car, she over took me on a narrow road and nearly hit an on coming car, she got 3 car spaces ahead of me before getting stopped at traffic lights, i really wanted to say something but i refrained as i saw the little kids in the back of the car giving me hand signals......

my 3rd and biggest scare was on broxburn high street, i saw a police van and they looked at me then they whacked on their blues and twos, and done a u turn, i thought they were gonna come up to me but they sped past lol


----------



## jongooligan (29 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5294007, member: 9609"]*Sun Down Moon Up ride*

I think I made a wise choice the night to give the football a miss and clock up some miles instead. You just can't turn long summer evenings like this!

Now that had to be better than the football ?[/QUOTE]

Excellent and, yes, it is better than the football.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5294007, member: 9609"]*Sun Down Moon Up ride*

I think I made a wise choice the night to give the football a miss and clock up some miles instead. You just can't turn down long summer evenings like this!

View attachment 416822

contender for bike in front of a gate thread

View attachment 416823

a wee romantic moment with the bike in some soon to be fields of gold

View attachment 416824

looking south to the distant border and wondering how Engerland is getting on in the football (i wasn't really)

View attachment 416831

heading west towards the Eildons

View attachment 416825

I love a bit of sunset
View attachment 416827


and over the other side of the hill

View attachment 416828

I love a bit of the moon rising too
View attachment 416829

The Hill is 'Hedgehope' ower the border in Engerland

View attachment 416830

Now that had to be better than the football ?[/QUOTE]
Fantastic photos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jun 2018)

The lovely weather continues and I got out on the Raleigh early to try and avoid the worst of the Friday traffic. The route today was a variation of my Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell loop.

I started off by going over Lyth Hill which was great for views but now the crops have grown up a bit, not great for visibility when crossing the A49, which was busier than anticipated (mostly lorries at this time of day). A suitable gap came up eventually and once past this obstacle the lanes were as quiet as I'd hoped.

At Atcham I headed through Attingham Park as I'm wont to do then rejoining the road I overtook a lady escorting her child to school by bike - a bit of a busy road to take a child on but nice to see that they are confident enough to do it.

After Upton Magna I took the same detour I did last time I was here. Yes, it's still rough at the one end but going in this direction it has a good lot of downhill. After Walcot the wind was helping me along so the bit of climbing seemed nice and easy today.

I mentioned on Tuesday when I was last here that the road had been melting and was going to be a sticky mess - well, it has been and to the point where chunks of the road surface have been pulled up by passing vehicles then dropped in lumps nearby. It all seemed to be on the other side of the road which was fortunate for me this time but that isn't going to be fun when I next ride the other way.

At Cressage I went up Wood Lane for a change and climbed up to Harnage Grange where I took another lane I don't use often which has some nice views before dropping into a secluded little valley. My attempts to get photos here were thwarted by my phone crashing (it's behaved a bit oddly recently so is possibly showing signs of failing).

There was a nice tailwind to Longnor but also a slightly scary moment when I thought a tractor was going to pull out from a field even though I was in the way.

38.4 miles today at 14.4 mph average. A rest or only a very short ride tomorrow I think.





At the start; another fabulous day in Shropshire.





The coach house at Attingham Park.





On my way to Harnage Grange. Incidentally, that's the same Raby Estate as in Raby Castle, County Durham.





A scene that couldn't look much more summery just after Harnage Grange.........





....... before I descend into a pretty little wooded valley with a ford to cross at the bottom.


----------



## i hate hills (29 Jun 2018)

Two rides from this week . Ride one : Tuesday , managed a wee 5 miler on the MTB before work. My god the heat up here , great weather for holidaying in . Everyone and their auntie out it seemed. Ride two : Today , 10 MTB miles and a cuppa stop at my mums thrown in. A little bit cooler today. A bit more managable for cycling in . Off with pals to football tonight ....real football that is in the form of the mighty Brechins first pre season friendly against Dundee. Hope to get out on bike tomorrow if not 1. Hung over 2. Arrested . Laters.......


----------



## Cavalol (30 Jun 2018)

Cheeky 25 miler from/to Chester this morning.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Jun 2018)

Popped my ECE (extended calendar event) virginity today and turned a 130km event into a 200km ride. When I left home at 0645 it was as cool as 9’c but by 12:00 it was soon as hot as 32’c. Luckily I was in a little group of the coolest cucumbers you could ever dream of riding with. A great day indeed.


----------



## derrick (30 Jun 2018)

Nice ride to Brighton, 5 of us left Enfield at 6 am this morning nice easy ride through London, stopped for a bit of breakfast about 20 miles from Brighton, then on our way again, nice beer and food in the pub in the marina. then a train back to Kings Cross. Then a 11 mile ride back to our local, great ride with great mates.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1671427974


----------



## TigerT (30 Jun 2018)

This morning I had to stay at home and do boring things like washing clothes..... But I got a bit distracted. I had to go down to the cellar for something - can't even remember what! Sitting in the corner in pieces behind my other bikes was the first proper road bike I bought when I came to Switzerland 8 years ago. 

For some reason I came over all nostalgic and it was the only bike I wanted to ride today. So 1.5 hours later, having found all the parts, it was on the bike stand looking pretty good. Turns out my guess work setting up the front derailleur was pretty good - just 2 short test rides and it was up and running again. 

More boring stuff, including shopping, completed and despite the temperature hitting 30 degrees it was time for a ride. For the authentic nostalgic feeling , I dug out my old 'King of the Pies' Jersey that I used to wear back then (now sadly too big but I wore it anyway) and headed out to do the ride I always used to do back then.

I headed out along the River Glatt to the airport, out across the hill to the Katzensee (small lake near home) and back. Only 20kms, but back then it was all I could do. I love my fancy new carbon bike, but taking the old Secteur out was good fun, I had a smile on my face the whole way around. Lots of memories.




Last outing for the 'King of the Pies' Jersey - It used to be too tight!






My almost 7 year old Secteur - newly reassembled after being in bits in the back of the cellar.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Jun 2018)

Today's ride was a trial run for a solo charity event I am doing in 2 weeks.

Plan is to cycle from the charity shop my Mrs volunteers in in Glasgow through to the Scottish parliament and back. Doing it on the canal paths. It's longer than the road route , but a lot less hassle.

So today I tried it one way and got the train home.
I'd never cycled the Union canal before.
I'd been warned on here about all the bridges, very tight , no view of the path ahead, but didn't expect so many.
Then there's the long wet cobbled path through a tunnel and three aquaducts with narrow cobbled paths.
I got off and walked all of them.

The Union canal doesn't half wander , not your normal long straight stretches.
Anyway I got there and got my train back to Glasgow.
The main run was 55 miles , another couple back to the train station in Edinburgh , then a few more home in Glasgow took it up to 63.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (30 Jun 2018)

112km Sportive with just short of 1600m of climbing in the heat. Tough day but enjoyable nonetheless. See separate post on noisy BB bearing.


----------



## i hate hills (30 Jun 2018)

Woke this morning to find no arrests and only a mild throb from my lager efforts before last nights football friendly, so only one cure .....get the MTB out of the shed and go for a ride. Out round by the golf course trying to sweat the drink out my system. The golfers must be sick of seeing me as this route has become a bit of a fixture in my rides this week or so . Stopped in by my sisters for a strong coffee. Then onwards again round the ind est and out to the garden centre. Made my way back along the woodland path which runs parrerall to the road. Made my way to Mikes bench and took in the world. Then another loop of the town and home for lunch. 8 MTB miles in this heat with a hangover . Not too bad. Brechin drew 1-1 with Dundee by the way.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

Another post-footy ride out for me - a repeat of Thursday's 12-ish mile ride to Coveney and back. Also stopped in Downham to drop a magazine in a friend's letterbox.

No moon tonight, but still a beautiful summer's evening nonetheless. Saw a Little Owl perched on top of a post (they're really rather cute) and two hares, well, haring across the road. 

Gave myself a cyclist's tattoo, and then had a clipless moment (I ride flats, but YKWIM). Managed to avoid capsizing completely, but that has resulted in an imprint of the saddle being left on the inside of my left thigh. Ouch. 

Only saving grace. There was no one about to see it.


----------



## i hate hills (1 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5296712, member: 9609"]only thing of interest I could find in tonights round of the usual roads was this pic of me taking yet another picture of my old bike with another tedious vierw of the Cheviot - anyways, the shadow seems to reveal a few things, I'm only 4foot2, with a weebles wobble physeek and a bike starting to morph into a mini penny farthing
View attachment 417118

and I have just had 4 bottles of Old Jock, which is pretty dam good stuff. hence the stupid post[/QUOTE]
No such thing as a stupid post my good fellow. Cracking pics !


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jul 2018)

Short blast last night as no club run for me today as its armed forces day at Alrewas, warm and a nice grind up the A511 out of Burton .
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1672570831/embed/4888025ddb67159e895f05697fb61d5331c5a09c
'></iframe>


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2018)

Just the commute yesterday.. 14 miles there, 15 back as I took a slightly different route.







Orlingbury village green (yellow) on the way to w*rk.






And a random pic, in Moulton village, on the way home at 01:30 ish.

30 miles for the day, ruined by the 10 hour gap between the rides!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jul 2018)

We've escaped to Provence in that there France. Its blooming hot too!

Today we did a loop from a place called Vaison La Romaine. Buggered if I know where else we went! Saw loads of southern white admiral and swallowtail butterflies.

32.5 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1673517252
























In the 3rd pic there is a very famous hill........


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2018)

I am wearing a grin that the Cheshire Cat would be proud of. I have ridden the furthest distance I have ever done, today. 

*50* miles! 



*Bike: *Carrera Vengeance MTB with Schwalbe Landcruiser Plus tyres
*Distance: *50 miles / 81 km
*Average Speed: *9.69 mph / 15.59 kph
*Max. Speed: *22.43 mph / 36.10 kph 
*Ascent: *1194.23 feet / 364 metres
*Descent: *1190.94 feet / 363 metres

Kiveton Park to Worksop to Clumber Park (where the Race for Life event is happening today) to Clipstone and Sherwood Pines.

I went once around the Green route and then reverse course for home. I would have liked to have done the Blue route, but time constrictions meant only the Green was feasible. 

Took the longer route through Clumber to exit to avoid the runners, then when I got to Sandhill Lake (AKA Godrey’s Pond) the path is blocked off by the police crime scene people. 100 yards away there was a tent covering something (or, gulp, possibly someone). 

I found my way around the other side of the lake back to the canal towpath where I could continue my journey home. 

Lots of people walking and cycling along the towpath on the return journey. 

A great ride and I feel fantastic!


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jul 2018)

July’s Half Century in the bag.

The plan to ride a ton with the Forum lads went a bit belly up due to a few prior engagements and so I went out with the uncle-in-law (is that even a term?) for a spin through the lanes to Atherstone taking in Market Bosworth and other little places in between. Met up reasonably early as I needed to get back due to other commitments but it’s 2 points for the month on the challenge so I’m pleased with that! Been looking forward to riding with him for a while as I know we are of a similar ability (what I actually mean is, he’s pretty nippy and I wish I could really keep up with him!) and we’d never got round to it for one reason or another. But today was finally the day and it was a steady paced pootle through some previously unridden (by me) roads into North Warwickshire, a route the “uncle-in law” knew well so I was only too happy to follow!

Stopped off after about 27 miles at Sutton Wharf for a refuel, then it was coffee n tiffin power all the way back taking in a few more familiar country lanes. No major climbing of note just rolling roads but the section from Snarestone 
past Champney Springs to Packington was one of them gentle ups that just felt very hard going and I was literally drained and my HR maxed out!

Once at Packington (and recovered!) we peeled apart and I made my way back to Coalville, weaving through some additional streets to get the mileage up. 

50 dead in 3 hours dead.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1673653598

https://www.relive.cc/view/1673653598


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2018)

1st of the month so time for an imperial ton for the monthly challenge needed an early banker as I'm off to Cornwall next week for 2 weeks so limited time . May attempt a ton there but the elevation of over 7600ft puts me off if it stays this hot .
Had arranged to meet @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero at 0800 at our normal meeting spot in Cossington for a 70 miler out to the vale of Belvior . So out the door at 0600 for a local loop to get the extra miles in .Got to Cossington with 27 miles done just as @Lilliburlero rolled with with 28 on the clock then a few minutes later @Supersuperleeds arrives and trumps us with 36 miles. Out through Barrow and up the long 4 mile drag of Paudy lane ,nice descent into Wymeswold then Wysall where we did a bit of this year's tour of Britian route including a KOM bit @Supersuperleeds took the honours . Kegworth ,Plumtree then we looped round Nottingham airfield to grab some veloviewer squares . A couple of miles on the A52 cycle path which was very overgrown so we took to the road. Radcliffe on Trent a couple more square grabs and on to cafe Verde velo at Screvington . Bacon rolls and salad cobs consumed the place is very popular with cyclists . Time to leave just as we leave a guy who works in the shop I get my paper from each morning rolls in complaining about the headwind which was noticeable but should mean a tailwind home quick chat and were on our way . The temperature seems to have shot up and it's sorchio . A quick few miles around the vale ,Barnstone ,Langar ,Cotgrave and one last square which involved a bit of gravel .Back to Plumtree in Keyworth another stop at a shop for further hydration .At Willoughby @Lilliburlero decides to take the short route home so me and @Supersuperleeds head to Barrow ,Quorn and back to Anstey with me suffering for the last 10 miles I don't like the heat . @Supersuperleeds turns for home to go for another 200km . One last hill and I'm home 105miles at 16.6 mph challenge ride in the bag . Did I mention it was hot


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jul 2018)

A very warm 101 miles today. With no enthusiasm to plan a route I copied a 93 miler off RwGPS and followed some of that which resulted in lots of new territory, going up the back of Box Hill and down the zig zag that I'm used to coming up. Well priced coffee and cake stop at Destination Bike on the top of Box Hill with some very tempting Ti machines on show, dragged myself away as I didn't want the Van Nic getting jealous
Back via Esher with miles of queueing traffic to filter round and a nice spurt home along the Thames.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jul 2018)

Another roasting hot day today so a steady 26.8 mile pootle with an average of 15.7 mph.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jul 2018)

After spending most of yesterday carb-loading (beer contains carbs, right? ), I thought I'd best get a ride in today in the glorious sunshine.

Due to an excess of faffing around it was almost 9am before I set off and there was a noticeable breeze, but it was warming up rapidly.
Back to the old routine of Coal Road (traffic lights not detecting bikes, again), Red Hall Lane and the A58, before taking Whin Moor Lane towards Shadwell.
Approaching the village a bit of a rattle was starting to get right on my nerves, so I stopped for a fettle and decided to get a pic too:




Hard to believe this is less than 4 miles as the crow flies from the centre of one of the UK's biggest cities, isn't it?

Back in the saddle and through Shadwell, then the climb up to Slaid Hill lights, right and through the dip on Wike Ridge Lane and up onto Tarn Lane for the run across the top to Scarcroft.

Good news for anyone cycling down Ling Lane - they've resurfaced most of it! 
The bad news is that they've inexplicable left a couple of bits and under the trees it's a bit tricky to spot where it's still lumpy...

Anyhow, after that comes the long descent down the A58 through the village and on to Bardsey, where I hit the lights at green for the first time in an age, then on to Colingham where a wiggle left and right saw me on to Linton, over the bridge and the ups and downs to Wetherby.
Have I mentioned it was hot yet? 

Into Wetherby and a scoot around the town centre, then north out of town and the left fork to climb up to Kirk Deighton and on to North Deighton, before another right onto Ox Close Lane and almost deserted country lanes. Well, deserted apart from the flies, that is...
It was absolutely glorious out there and the bit of breeze was just about keeping the temperature sensible.
Over the bridge across the A168 which was surprisingly traffic free - probably due to being dressed with what looked like about a foot of stone chippings and having a temporary 20mph speed limit. Glad I wasn't cycling on there this morning.
After that it's the bridge over a busy as usual A1(M) and on to Cowthorpe and out between the fields again, taking the right at the crossroads to start heading south now.
The long run down to Rudgate Crossroads seemed to pass in a flash and then it's more gentle downhill to the turning for Walton.
Through there and across the main road and down to Thorp Arch, stopping for sustenance in the shade and more pics:










Funny, I've stopped by All Saints Church plenty of times, but never noticed that bench before! 
Anyhow, no time to sit down, back on the bike and through the village, over the bridge and up into Boston Spa, then on to Clifford where a bit of up leads to the drop into Bramham.
I was running low on water by this point (did I mention it was hot? ) and toyed with stopping at the village shop to buy a bottle, but decided I'd be alright and climbed up out of the village and across the A1(M) bridge again and then the long way round to Thorner via Milner Lane.
Into the village and a decision needed to be made - the usual route home via Carr Lane, or the direct route straight up Van Zyl Hill? 
Carr Lane it was and before long I was huffing up to the A58, where a quick scoot saw me onto Coal Road and up the hill.
Across the roundabout and past the 'Your Speed Is..." sign  and exhausted my water supplies as I turned onto local roads, with just a mile of mainly downhill to go to get me home.

*35.95 miles* (57.85 km) in *2h 31m* at an average of *14.3mph* with *1,653ft* climbed and an average temperature of *22.3°C* although it felt a _lot_ warmer.

Very happy with that - wasn't sure how it was going to go at the start given the heat and yesterdays activities, but it felt good out there and you've got to take advantage of this weather haven't you?
Another point in the half century challenge and this months ride sorted on Day One.
Lots and lots of cyclists out today, club runs, solo riders, family rides, mixed groups, e-bikers, tandemists, you name it and all good to see.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> to Clipstone and Sherwood Pines.


My old stomping ground. Great for cycling. Must have gone along NCR 6 at some point or all the way if coming from Clumber?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> My old stomping ground. Great for cycling. Must have gone along NCR 6 at some point or all the way if coming from Clumber?



Join NCN6 at Shireoaks on the towpath and followed it all the way to Clipstone with short sections on the road through Worksop and Manton up to the edge of Clumber. Not a bad route, although the first one-mile section after leaving Clumber woodland where you cross the A57 is somewhat overgrown accounting for the scratches on my legs! Otherwise the path is absolutely fine, and great for MTB and cyclocross bikes. I shall definitely do this route again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jul 2018)

Up at 5 and out of the door for 5:45 for an 8am meet at Cossington with @13 rider and @Lilliburlero to back the imperial century July ride nice and early.

Early on it was very quiet and temperature wise just right. It was that quiet I didn't see a car for the first 8 miles.

As usual I headed south towards Gilmorton, then back towards Leicester, through Enderby, Leicester Forest East, Glenfield and Anstey and into Cossington with 5 minutes to spare. The other two were already there so we set off. Up to Barrow we went and onto the long but steady climb up Paudy Lane to Six Hills and into a headwind_. _I dd my usual and stayed behind the other two, let the skinny buggers do the climbing, I'll come into my on at the cafe stop. 

Up to the edge of West Bridgeford to grab some squares, including one which we had to cross halfway over the A52 and back again to grab one. Along the A52 to grab a few more squares and then onto the cafe stop at Screveton. Cracking cafe aimed at cyclists, worth another visit.

Bottles refilled, apart from me who had not touched my bottles. Loop round to Cotgrave for the final square grab of the day. At this point we had only done 10 miles since the cafe stop and I had drunk one bottle in that time and half way through the other. So after another 10 miles we took a slight detour to stop for refills. I polished off the remaining bottle, refilled them both and knocked back a bottle of Lucozade.

Back onto route, through Widmerpole and Willoughby on the Wolds. @Lilliburlero peels off to head back towards home, knowing he has the 100 miler in the bag.

I ride all the way to Anstey with @13 rider, say goodbye, turn around and head back the way we had come, skirt around Cropston reservoir into Thurcaston (for the third time on this ride) and I'm confident I have enough miles left so head towards home. Into Abbey Park were I decided to slow down and eat some flapjack, to say it was a bit warm was an understatement!) Through Bede Park and up the Great Central Way were I dragged myself up Soar Valley Way and home.

I was knackered by the time I got in and for the first time in ages my feet were hurting, so bike away, shoes off and I sat in the garden with an ice cream and a couple of cans of lemonade whilst I recovered.

Scores on the doors:

@13 rider with 105 miles; @Lilliburlero 109 miles (and his 22nd century of the year in his debut season in the imperial a month challenge ) 127 miles for me

https://www.strava.com/activities/1674108211


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2018)

Time for an Audax. This one has 1.75 AAA points which means there would be plenty of hills. But hills bring scenic riding. What's not to like? The peloton was quite sizeable as we headed away from the Abergavenny HQ. We were lead straight onto a climb. That broke the bunch up and I found I was riding with Ruth, a first time Audaxer. Our pace was well matched so we stayed together. The miles to Usk went by in a flash as we chatted away. We missed a turn into a small lane over the A40 but corrected quite quickly. Now we took and further climbs as we headed into the Monnow Valley. The main control at Grosmont provided lovely refreshments so we had a pleasant stop there for a while before continuing to climb for Longtown Castle. Although we had a bit of respite from up for a few miles we had to climb some more around Forest Coal Pit. At Gilwern we missed the side road and ended up on the main road for a mile or two. We both agreed that wasn't the best of the ride. We finished well within the cutoff time and there was plenty of rehydration options back at HQ as well as lovely food. It had been a lovely scenic ride in the hills of the England/Wales border country. We could have played a "which country are we in" game but the scenery and the company didn't need any extra. 64 smiles


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Up at 5 and out of the door for 5:45 for an 8am meet at Cossington with @13 rider and @Lilliburlero to back the imperial century July ride nice and early.
> 
> Early on it was very quiet and temperature wise just right. It was that quiet I didn't see a car for the first 8 miles.
> 
> ...



Cracking ride with you guys as usual, but them last 25 on my own were bloody tough... even with a tail wind . Its not easy being a ginge in them temps

I need to maintain the buffer on tons between us, because I know what you are capable of


----------



## arranandy (1 Jul 2018)

Another brilliantly organised wielertocht today over here in the Netherlands. This one was the NL Tour Series 1K Ride in the Arnhem/Oosterbeek area. 
Great day with lots of climbing - yes, there are hills in the Netherlands - weather was warm and sunny but with a very stiff easterly breeze.
Ended the day with 127km with just under 1500m of climbing. I think I'll be feeling it in my legs tomorrow.

Ride here 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1674416401
And some photos
The bridge too far at Arnhem












The Bridge Too Far



__ arranandy
__ 1 Jul 2018
__ 3





Feed station












Feed station 1



__ arranandy
__ 1 Jul 2018
__ 1





I even got a medal












Even got a medal



__ arranandy
__ 1 Jul 2018
__ 2


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jul 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Its not easy being a ginge in them temps


Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## theloafer (1 Jul 2018)

did the Darlington 70 today ..also talked karon into give it a go, making it her longest ride this girl coped very well as it was very hot ...even I was pleased to get it finished  and get her a beer in 





jelly baby stop








Whorlton bridge 




cake stop in barny




darlo market square




the joys of not been able to drive ...lol

https://www.strava.com/activities/1674661789


----------



## i hate hills (1 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I am wearing a grin that the Cheshire Cat would be proud of. I have ridden the furthest distance I have ever done, today.
> 
> *50* miles!
> 
> ...


50 miles on a MTB .....one phrase comes to mind .....BUNS OF STEEL. Well done great effort !!!!


----------



## C R (1 Jul 2018)

Out early again to avoid the heat, though by the time I left home at ten past seven, the temperature was already rather pleasant, presaging a scorcher, as it turned out to be.

Started with one of my usual routes, down the A38 through Kempsey. As I was leaving Kempsey I noticed a group of riders behind me, who were slowly catching up, however I turned left at Baynhall towards Kerswell Green, and they carried on the A38.

After Kerswell Green came the ramp up to Kinnersley, followed by the fast descent through the village towards Earls Croome, I managed 30mph here. At the end of the road took a left over the M5 and past Dunstall Castle.








Then it was left again towards Defford on the Upton to Pershore Road, with the aim of turning right for Eckington to add some variety. The turn is at the top of a steep ramp, so I was a bit apprehensive about it, luckily there was no traffic so I could manage the turn safely, if rather slowly. From there it is a quick run to the bridge over the Avon. After the bridge was Eckington, and then left by the playing fields towards Comberton. This was the view towards the Malverns 




And this is Bredon Hill to the other side 




To follow was the first climb I have done that doesn't finish after half a mile. It wasn't too hard, and I got to Great Comberton feeling not too tired. After that it was a quick downhill to Pershore.

Pershore came quick, and then was the climb of The Holloway, this was far harder than the climb to Comberton. I am going to need a smaller gear if I am going to do more climbing, I should get the triple I have been considering. 

After The Holloway it is Rebecca Road and Crabbe Lane, past Wadborough and the long way to Littleworth. Tuning right after the railway bridge I came across a riding club going the opposite way. Those posh freehubs don't half make a racket when freewheeling .

Final stretch was up through Littleworth. Two riders caught up with me and overtook me by the Retreat, but I was keeping up with them down the hill, past the church and the motorway bridge. This seems to have annoyed them , but I dropped back on the short climb to the barracks. I wasn't trying to catch up, they were slower than me down the hill, but faster up the hill .

25.9 miles at 14.2mph with just over 900 feet of up. Loverly.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2018)

i hate hills said:


> 50 miles on a MTB .....one phrase comes to mind .....BUNS OF STEEL. Well done great effort !!!!



You could break rocks on my buttocks. No.... wait, that’s not right... my buttocks feel like they are made of rock. Exactly. 



Thanks. I’m so pleased with myself for doing it. 66 here we come (metric century)!


----------



## TigerT (1 Jul 2018)

Today I did my first ever 100 mile ride There have been a few times in the past where my heart has said, "Lets go for the hundred", but the legs said, "no way!". Today the legs ran out of excuses.

The intention was to do a 100km ride around Lake Zürich. I headed out after breakfast and it was already hot, so I had very low expectations for the day. I got to Rapperswil in good time and stopped for a coffee and assessed the weather and how I felt. I was feeling good, the weather was forecast (and did) hit 33 degrees. I decided to press on. The good thing about Switzerland is that there are railway stations everywhere, so if you need to give up, you can always get home. I headed on to Schmerikon at the end of the lake and got a bit lost, before finally getting to Lachen in time for lunch, it was hot by. now, but there was a cooling wind coming off the Lake - normally I hate a headwind, but in this case I was happy for it. From here I just stuck close to the lake and headed back to Zürich for an Iced Coffee. That was 111kms.

At this point I was coping quite well with the heat and although tired I reckoned I could do the extra 50 kms to Baden and back. This is my normal Sunday ride, so I know the route well. I decided to take the cycle route, although a lot of it is Gravel, which is not ideal for the road bike, it is more shaded than the route along the main road, which is quite exposed. The ride to Baden was fast, my confidence in hitting the 100 miles was high. I stopped for another cafe break, and started the ride back. I hit a mental wall at about 140kms and it was hard from that point. Last year I would have given up long before this point - this year, I just got my head down and carried on.

It was worth it. I've always wanted to do an Imperial 100. Last year I couldn't even get close to a metric 100 before my knees gave up so I'm over the moon with progress. Celebrating by lying down on the sofa, eating and drinking everything I can lay my hands on!



Taking a rest in Rapperswil


On the way to the end of Lake Zürich


At the other end of the lake - Even the ducks thought it was too hot!


and finally to Baden for the final stop of the day.


.... and here is the map.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I am wearing a grin that the Cheshire Cat would be proud of. I have ridden the furthest distance I have ever done, today.
> 
> *50* miles!
> 
> ...





TigerT said:


> Today I did my first ever 100 mile ride There have been a few times in the past where my heart has said, "Lets go for the hundred", but the legs said, "no way!". Today the legs ran out of excuses.
> 
> The intention was to do a 100km ride around Lake Zürich. I headed out after breakfast and it was already hot, so I had very low expectations for the day. I got to Rapperswil in good time and stopped for a coffee and assessed the weather and how I felt. I was feeling good, the weather was forecast (and did) hit 33 degrees. I decided to press on. The good thing about Switzerland is that there are railway stations everywhere, so if you need to give up, you can always get home. I headed on to Schmerikon at the end of the lake and got a bit lost, before finally getting to Lachen in time for lunch, it was hot by. now, but there was a cooling wind coming off the Lake - normally I hate a headwind, but in this case I was happy for it. From here I just stuck close to the lake and headed back to Zürich for an Iced Coffee. That was 111kms.
> 
> ...



Well done to both of you. A couple of great milestone rides.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2018)

TigerT said:


> Today I did my first ever 100 mile ride There have been a few times in the past where my heart has said, "Lets go for the hundred", but the legs said, "no way!". Today the legs ran out of excuses.
> 
> The intention was to do a 100km ride around Lake Zürich. I headed out after breakfast and it was already hot, so I had very low expectations for the day. I got to Rapperswil in good time and stopped for a coffee and assessed the weather and how I felt. I was feeling good, the weather was forecast (and did) hit 33 degrees. I decided to press on. The good thing about Switzerland is that there are railway stations everywhere, so if you need to give up, you can always get home. I headed on to Schmerikon at the end of the lake and got a bit lost, before finally getting to Lachen in time for lunch, it was hot by. now, but there was a cooling wind coming off the Lake - normally I hate a headwind, but in this case I was happy for it. From here I just stuck close to the lake and headed back to Zürich for an Iced Coffee. That was 111kms.
> 
> ...




Many congratulations especially in this heat. Well done.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2018)

TigerT said:


> Today I did my first ever 100 mile ride There have been a few times in the past where my heart has said, "Lets go for the hundred", but the legs said, "no way!". Today the legs ran out of excuses.
> 
> The intention was to do a 100km ride around Lake Zürich. I headed out after breakfast and it was already hot, so I had very low expectations for the day. I got to Rapperswil in good time and stopped for a coffee and assessed the weather and how I felt. I was feeling good, the weather was forecast (and did) hit 33 degrees. I decided to press on. The good thing about Switzerland is that there are railway stations everywhere, so if you need to give up, you can always get home. I headed on to Schmerikon at the end of the lake and got a bit lost, before finally getting to Lachen in time for lunch, it was hot by. now, but there was a cooling wind coming off the Lake - normally I hate a headwind, but in this case I was happy for it. From here I just stuck close to the lake and headed back to Zürich for an Iced Coffee. That was 111kms.
> 
> ...


Well done @TigerT !! A day for achievements! A great way to start the month.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jul 2018)

TigerT said:


> Today I did my first ever 100 mile ride There have been a few times in the past where my heart has said, "Lets go for the hundred", but the legs said, "no way!". Today the legs ran out of excuses.
> 
> The intention was to do a 100km ride around Lake Zürich. I headed out after breakfast and it was already hot, so I had very low expectations for the day. I got to Rapperswil in good time and stopped for a coffee and assessed the weather and how I felt. I was feeling good, the weather was forecast (and did) hit 33 degrees. I decided to press on. The good thing about Switzerland is that there are railway stations everywhere, so if you need to give up, you can always get home. I headed on to Schmerikon at the end of the lake and got a bit lost, before finally getting to Lachen in time for lunch, it was hot by. now, but there was a cooling wind coming off the Lake - normally I hate a headwind, but in this case I was happy for it. From here I just stuck close to the lake and headed back to Zürich for an Iced Coffee. That was 111kms.
> 
> ...


Well done  you always remember the first ton


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2018)

Well done to the bods on the "your ride today" crew who've done mega / milestone rides today.

I salute you.


----------



## Serge (1 Jul 2018)

TigerT said:


> Today I did my first ever 100 mile ride There have been a few times in the past where my heart has said, "Lets go for the hundred", but the legs said, "no way!". Today the legs ran out of excuses.
> 
> The intention was to do a 100km ride around Lake Zürich. I headed out after breakfast and it was already hot, so I had very low expectations for the day. I got to Rapperswil in good time and stopped for a coffee and assessed the weather and how I felt. I was feeling good, the weather was forecast (and did) hit 33 degrees. I decided to press on. The good thing about Switzerland is that there are railway stations everywhere, so if you need to give up, you can always get home. I headed on to Schmerikon at the end of the lake and got a bit lost, before finally getting to Lachen in time for lunch, it was hot by. now, but there was a cooling wind coming off the Lake - normally I hate a headwind, but in this case I was happy for it. From here I just stuck close to the lake and headed back to Zürich for an Iced Coffee. That was 111kms.
> 
> ...


Kudos. And great photos, I'm jealous!


----------



## Cavalol (1 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Just the commute yesterday.. 14 miles there, 15 back as I took a slightly different route.
> 
> View attachment 417156
> 
> ...




Brilliant pictures, especially the bottom one. Is that a Defy 2? Brilliant bikes, my first 'proper' cycle was one of those and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Donger (1 Jul 2018)

Living the dream again. This time in the Dordogne department of France. Like typical Brits abroad, we have both completely overdone the sunbathing, and I have a tan line around my head that may well compel me to wear a hat 24/7 for the next few months to avoid ridicule. Anyway, before that I got up at stupid o'clock for a bike ride in Spring-like conditions before the heat of the day (it hit 35 degrees later on). First off, I climbed my way up a winding little hill road to St Amand de Coly:





.... guided by my trusty "Flatnav"




.... except i got lost just after that, and ended up doing an involuntary loop back to a familiar crossroads via a road that was not marked on the map, and with virtually no signposts anywhere except to named houses, rather than villages. After that, I followed the long, smooth D704 to Montignac down a 3 mile hill that was marked as "7%". There was no way I was coming back that way when it heated up a bit later! Montignac seen from across the River Vezere:




Sussing out the lie of the land and the local geography, I made the spur-of-the-moment decision to head along parallel to the Vezere in the direction of Condat, then re-cross the river and return to the gite up a more gently sloping valley past Coly and through the maize fields. The D703 was beautifully quiet, and all went to plan except for a full-on headwind all the way to Condat.




Is there a "Your bike in front of a Mairie" thread yet? This was the Mairie at Condat, right by the bridge over the Vezere:




Did a tiny detour when I got to Coly, just for one more photo:




Just before arriving "home", I came across this beautiful field of sunflowers down in the valley:




Arrived back at about 09:30, with the temperature in the high 20s (27 or 28 I think) and made straight for the pool before breakfast. Mrs D had just woken up and was outside when I arrived, taking this picture, then serving up coffee and croissants on the patio.




That's it for the sweat-drenched Cyclechat shirt for this holiday. Like I said, I then proceeded, in between a couple of short trips out in the car, to spend far too much time in and around the pool, and am lobster pink just about everywhere. (I was only trying to get rid of the ridiculous cyclist's tan lines, not to burn the rest of me too!) Oh well, back out early again tomorrow. Where to? .....Where to?.... (Thinks).
Enjoy your Summer rides wherever you are, folks.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## colly (1 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5294007, member: 9609"]*Sun Down Moon Up ride*

I think I made a wise choice the night to give the football a miss and clock up some miles instead. You just can't turn down long summer evenings like this!

View attachment 416822

contender for bike in front of a gate thread

View attachment 416823

a wee romantic moment with the bike in some soon to be fields of gold

View attachment 416824

looking south to the distant border and wondering how Engerland is getting on in the football (i wasn't really)

View attachment 416831

heading west towards the Eildons

View attachment 416825

I love a bit of sunset
View attachment 416827


and over the other side of the hill

View attachment 416828

I love a bit of the moon rising too
View attachment 416829

The Hill is 'Hedgehope' ower the border in Engerland

View attachment 416830

Now that had to be better than the football ?[/QUOTE]

Outstanding !


----------



## colly (2 Jul 2018)

Out at just after 9am. Too late I realised later given how hot it was.

I went east out through Cross Gates and decided to go 'cross country' so headed up Barnbow Lane and past the old tank factory to pick up the track that leads across Garforth Golf Club and all the way through Parlington to Aberford. It's called Parlington Lane but it's just a track, a little rough but easily managed on a road bike. There's a curious tunnel about 60m long which curves slightly so you can't see the far end. It's every bit as dark inside as it looks. Especially coming from bright sunlight.













From Aberford straight north through Bramham and Clifford to Boston Spa. Where looking at the map posted by @NorthernDave we followed a very similar route.
I even stopped at Whins Lane on the outskirts of Thorpe Arch village. I'm glad I didn't take a photo because pics from my phone would be put to shame by Dave's pics. 
Carrying on north past the YOI, through Walton, past Bickerton and eventually turning east towards Cowthorpe. It sounds a bit, y'know, grim, but in fact it's a pleasant little hamlet. I doubt the nightlife is much to shout home about though.
The River Nidd runs nearby so whilst taking a drink in the shade I grabbed a couple of photos.












Not much to see really but......................well you get the idea.

For some reason the sun and the heat had really got to me by this stage and turning south towards Wetherby I was beginning to flag badly. I by-passed the town and headed into Leeds on the A58. Turning left at Collingham up Jewitt Lane. For some reason, even though it's a bit of a clamber up, it's almost always preferable to grinding along the A58.
So it was along the top, through East Rigton, round the back of Hetchel Woods, Thorner, Bramley Grange and back home.

Oh boy, was I pleased to get back. I was well and truely cooked, over-cooked in fact. So much so it took me a while to get myself together when I got in.
I don't know why I was so badly affected. I've done longer rides in hottter weather before and I always take plenty to drink. Just one of those things.

37 very hot and sticky miles with 1600ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/24980276


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2018)

Cavalol said:


> Brilliant pictures, especially the bottom one. Is that a Defy 2? Brilliant bikes, my first 'proper' cycle was one of those and I absolutely loved it.


Thanks, my commute is along country lanes, mainly, so if time allows, I grab a few pics. 
Yep, it’s a Defy2! Fairly original too, just the normal consumables renewed over the years. It’s a pleasure to ride..


----------



## Stonechat (2 Jul 2018)

Club ride yesterday
It was hot and we had a long run to Turville Heath in the Chilterns
Went via Datchet, Eton Dorney Maidehead Cookham and Marlow, up into the Chilterns and with a lot of climbing and the delightfull small lanes to our stopping point of the Barn, this is a no car cafe, just walkers and cyclists
We returned with the heat having built even more via Henley, Wargrave Twyford and Drift ROad

Stopping at traffic lights was the worst bit, soo hot
I kept drinking regularly but needed to drink so much whenI returned

64.77 miles at 15.7 mph (ignoring Strava's more pessimistic figure)
1913 feet climbed. I was flagging a little at the end. Think mre liquid would've helped

https://www.strava.com/activities/1674077795


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2018)

colly said:


> Out at just after 9am. Too late I realised later given how hot it was.
> 
> I went east out through Cross Gates and decided to go 'cross country' so headed up Barnbow Lane and past the old tank factory to pick up the track that leads across Garforth Golf Club and all the way through Parlington to Aberford. It's called Parlington Lane but it's just a track, a little rough but easily managed on a road bike. There's a curious tunnel about 60m long which curves slightly so you can't see the far end. It's every bit as dark inside as it looks. Especially coming from bright sunlight.
> 
> ...



You're not wrong - the sharp climb up Jewitt Lane, or even Rigton Bank, is always preferable to the long uphill grind along the A58.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> Living the dream again. This time in the Dordogne department of France. Like typical Brits abroad, we have both completely overdone the sunbathing, and I have a tan line around my head that may well compel me to wear a hat 24/7 for the next few months to avoid ridicule. Anyway, before that I got up at stupid o'clock for a bike ride in Spring-like conditions before the heat of the day (it hit 35 degrees later on). First off, I climbed my way up a winding little hill road to St Amand de Coly:
> View attachment 417303
> 
> .... guided by my trusty "Flatnav"
> ...


Wonderful part of the world, we stayed at St Leon last year and are back there again in the Summer


----------



## jongooligan (2 Jul 2018)

Yesterday was the inaugral Tockwith 200 from (you guessed it) Tockwith near York. The organiser had cautiously capped the entries to 8 riders, effectively making us guinea pigs for future events. We were asked to provide as much feedback as possible so that he could make improvements for next year.

Six road bikes. one MTB and a bent set off at 8:30 in blazing sunshine on what was already a hot day to do a loop around York, Selby and Tadcaster that would bring us back to Tocky for lunch. After lunch we would head up to Ripon, Masham and Bedale before turning south for Tocky.

Except, for me, it didn't turn out like that.

The ride out to the outskirts of York went well enough but then my garmin had a disagreement with the garmin of the bloke I was riding with (Hi Richard). After poring over the route sheet for a while we were still no wiser but figured out that if we headed for the racecourse we'd pick up the Trans Pennine Way and get back on route. That worked out OK and the only problems we had between York and Selby were the very bumpy surface of the cycle track and the number of dog walkers. But still, even slowing down for them we kept our average speed at 16mph and on the road sections we were licking along at 22mph.

More garmin disagreements made for more faffing at Selby where we got proof of passage from the railway station. After some discussion we realised that Richard had a more up to date gpx file so decided to follow his garmin from there onwards. The next section included a crossing of Burn airfield which was once tarmac but is now very loose and lumpy hardcore with the odd short section of good tarmac. I was on 25mm Luganos and was mightily relieved to get to the other end without a visitation - it would be extremely challenging in the wet on any kind of road tyre I think.

From there it was all on real roads with the navigation becoming increasingly easier despite what seemed unecessary detours onto cycle paths and through housing estates in South Milford and Tadcaster.

But all was not well. I was getting a hot pain across my left buttock and strange sensations in my left foot with it feeling both hot and cold at the same time. Riding out of the saddle gave me some relief but it got worse with my foot getting pins and needles and then becoming numb. Five miles short of Tockwith I knew my ride was coming to an end.

Tocky 200 southern loop





That's what I did, this is what I was intending to do.
Tocky 200





I'm at a bit of a loss what to do next. Still got a pain in the left buttock this morning so I think I made the right decision as another 70 odd miles yesterday would have been unbearable and could have had long term consequences. I was intending to spend my retirement doing a few more audaxes but am now wondering whether my body is up to it.

As for the Tocky 200, the complex navigation around the towns and the use of cycle paths to avoid main roads gets a thumbs down from me. I can understand why the organiser has done it but it made for too much stop-start riding for me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Yesterday was the inaugral Tockwith 200 from (you guessed it) Tockwith near York. The organiser had cautiously capped the entries to 8 riders, effectively making us guinea pigs for future events. We were asked to provide as much feedback as possible so that he could make improvements for next year.
> 
> Six road bikes. one MTB and a bent set off at 8:30 in blazing sunshine on what was already a hot day to do a loop around York, Selby and Tadcaster that would bring us back to Tocky for lunch. After lunch we would head up to Ripon, Masham and Bedale before turning south for Tocky.
> 
> ...


A like for the write up but sorry you needed to cut the ride short. I hope your pain clears up soon.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jul 2018)

We were up at 5am and into the car for a 40 minute drive to Sault.
Once there we unloaded the tandem and set off down hill for the first mile. Then the climb started. Gentle, pretty 3-6%, peppery, spicy and sweet smells on the morning air.
We rode for a while with a French bloke but then we stopped to water the plants.
Eventually Chalet Reynard appeared. We bought a mars bar each and troughed it!
Off again, 6km to go. I’d slept funny and my neck was killing me. Up and up.... it was still quite cool. There was one long pitch of 9/10% and it did me good and proper. I had to stop, I was shaking. Some dolly mixtures were had and some water. Sorted
Mrs Dave was fine, I keep telling her she’s hard as nails! We are blaming my recent virus, that hides a lot of Crapness!

One final push and we were at the top with applause from a watching crowd!

We ate and rested for half an hour, and then the decent.... beautiful. I was very conservative and measured, I have a precious cargo!

The last mile.....5/7% up! Nice.





























https://www.strava.com/activities/1675668063


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> We were up at 5am and into the car for a 40 minute drive to Sault.
> Once there we unloaded the tandem and set off down hill for the first mile. Then the climb started. Gentle, pretty 3-6%, peppery, spicy and sweet smells on the morning air.
> We rode for a while with a French bloke but then we stopped to water the plants.
> Eventually Chalet Reynard appeared. We bought a mars bar each and troughed it!
> ...


Well done both .


----------



## Dark46 (2 Jul 2018)

Well I didn't have much chance to post this yesterday when the ride took place.

It was my 1st ride of the year with my club KCC. It has taken a while as it was only my second ride since Emma (My wife) died in June 2017. The last one with KCC in October last year.

Numbers were slightly down as people were doing the race of life and other acivties.

I was slightly nervous about the ride with the weather and not having been out for a while. But as we started I had forgot above the wind that is generated while your riding at was quite cool while on the move.

We headed north towards Over and the Ledbury road. for some reason it seemed that all the traffic lights were against us but on a day like this things could be a lot worse. We headed into Maisemore were we turned left on to the old road and I let off a sigh of relief as this roads hill would have been far worse on the return as its much steeper. As we approached the hill we closed on a horse on just as I hoped for a @Donger (Sorry bud but I was missing you) sized hole in the air the horse pulled over so no help was gained. I struggled up the hill which was to be expected but as always loved the decent on the otherside. From here it was towards Ashleworth we headed, a place the club knows well. It was along here that we had a Mercedes 4x4 come up behind and at first I thought he was being sensible and not a problem until coming up to bend i found he was alongside me and only about a foot away. Theres always ONE! as we came out of the bend with him in front there were 2 cars side by side in the lane and we slowed. Going passed the cars we both turned right and he immediately pulled in to a layby. As Paul who was with me at the time said "what was the point in that?" It was no long after this that I got separated from the others and when I got to a 4 way junction there were no one in slight. I took the opportunity to grab a drink and a couple of photos.After a few minutes Darren and Paul had come back to see if they could find me.

It was about the 12 mile mark my legs started to complain not a lot but enough to to slow me down more than I would like on any incline. There was no way was I going to give in on any incline, as @Donger always says pick a pace and stick at it no matter how slow as long as you get up . Wise words I``ve always stuck to.

The countryside around Ashleworth , Tirley is great we are so lucky. So it was too Chaceley and Forthampton before going to Upper Pendock , from here it was back over the M50 and heading back south towards Staunton and a stop for coffee and possibly some cake. heading to Pendock and Eldersfield there are a few inclines and Paul let me have his wheel and this helped greatly. When we enterted Eldersfield we came across a road race and had to stop to let them through. The next time we stopped was for Coffee.

Even though we stopped at a garden centre you would have thought that we stopped at cyclists coffee shop as 90% of the people sat down were in cycling kit.
I had a piece of green cake and a latte which was much needed.

Today it was the first time that I was using cleat covers while off the bike and you could tell as getting back on the bike after the stop I was trying to clip in with the covers still on!!!! Numpty.

From here it was a straight road back to Gloucester with one hill at Hartpury which turned out not to be as bad as I expected. Then into Gloucester on the bypass I saw a gap in the traffic and headed to the cyclepath. It was like a snooker table compared to the roads with no potholes. Earlier in the ride I thought I was attempting to achieve human flight when pointing out all the problems eitherside of the bike.

We got back to the pub at about 13:00 were I had a cider shandy and then decided to have dinner and a few soda and limes. Yet again leaving the pub at 17:00 I set off trying to clip in with the cleat covers still on.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1674459978

So 38 miles under the belt and hopefully this is where my year begins with the bike. I just want to thank everybody here and in the KCC for all the support over the hard last year that I wouldn`t wish on my worst enemy.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jul 2018)

Dark46 said:


> Well I didn't have much chance to post this yesterday when the ride took place.
> 
> It was my 1st ride of the year with my club KCC. It has taken a while as it was only my second ride since Emma (My wife) died in June 2017. The last one with KCC in October last year.
> 
> ...


Glad your back out on the bike and enjoying it


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> We were up at 5am and into the car for a 40 minute drive to Sault.
> Once there we unloaded the tandem and set off down hill for the first mile. Then the climb started. Gentle, pretty 3-6%, peppery, spicy and sweet smells on the morning air.
> We rode for a while with a French bloke but then we stopped to water the plants.
> Eventually Chalet Reynard appeared. We bought a mars bar each and troughed it!
> ...



Chapeau! 

The top of that really looks like the surface of another planet.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Chapeau!
> 
> The top of that really looks like the surface of another planet.



Felt like it too!
The closest I could liken it to is St Neots.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Felt like it too!
> The closest I could liken it to is St Neots.



*snort*


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Jul 2018)

Well today was a really fun day.... Had to go to my company HQ in Canary Wharf to fill out some forms. The ride there was FANTASTIC!! I followed the river lea all the way to my HQ. Started just before 9.30 and got there around 10.40 (I got lost only once!)

However. I had a bit of a chuckle brother moment on the way back where the towpath wasnt quite level... I ended up ripping the arse off the sidewall of my front tyre and scratching up part of the rims which made contact with the concrete. The side of my head and shoulder got slammed into some iron railings but I suffered just a few cuts, scratches and bruising. Wasted 2 inner tubes and 2 CO2 canisters trying to inflate the tyre but the tyre popped each and every time.

With no inner tubes or CO2 canisters left (not that it would of been much good anyway as the halfords guy later told me) Tried to call dad to bring the recovery vehicle but the battery died and i was stuck in the middle of nowhere on a stretch of river half a mile from victoria park. WIth the battery on my phone dead, I couldnt call someone for help, I couldnt use GPS and I had no idea what time it was as I tend not to wear a watch when i cycle. I was ultimately up sh!tcreek without a paddle.

And so with long a deep breath and a curse at the gods above, I started my long march home. bicycle beside me...I walked the seven miles along the towpath in the blazing sun carrying a heavy D-lock various items in my backpack. I honestly wanted to throw my bike in the river....


Made it to the nearest Halfords 2miles away from home and I refused to walk anymore. My water supply was at critical levels, I was aching all over and I just wanted to be home, nursing my ouchies with a cold beer. Guy at halfords explained to me he wasnt surprised i couldnt inflate the tyre after it had the tits ripped off it. The side wall was such a wreck that it just wouldn't prevent the innertube from popping it when it was inflated. I asked for Vittoria tyres but they had none. Tried to sell me some Gatorskins but I didnt want to pay the asking price so went with a cheapest option. 23mm Schwalbe Lugano saw me cover the last 2 miles home.

I got a picture of my trip when i got to limeharbour but since the phone wont turn on because battery is so low, thats going to have to wait.


But thats ok......

So How was everyone's day??


----------



## C R (2 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Felt like it too!
> The closest I could liken it to is St Neots.


That's nasty talk that, comparing anywhere to St Neots.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Well today was a really fun day.... Had to go to my company in Canary Wharf to fill out some forms. The ride there was FANTASTIC!! I followed the river lea all the way to my HQ. Started just before 9.30 and got there around 10.40 (I got lost only once!)
> 
> However. I had a bit of a chuckle brother moment on the way back where the towpath wasnt quite level... I ended up ripping the arse off the sidewall of my front tyre and scratching up part of the rims which made contact with the concrete. The side of my head and shoulder got slammed into some iron railings but I suffered just a few cuts, scratches and bruising. Wasted 2 inner tubes and 2 CO2 canisters trying to inflate the tyre but the tyre popped each and every time.
> 
> ...


I'll give a like for telling us about it but that sounds a pretty grotty trip. Hope the aches and pains ease soon.


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Jul 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'll give a like for telling us about it but that sounds a pretty grotty trip. Hope the aches and pains ease soon.



It was quite G'narly. Im surprised i didnt collapse from heatstroke


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Well today was a really fun day.... Had to go to my company in Canary Wharf to fill out some forms. The ride there was FANTASTIC!! I followed the river lea all the way to my HQ. Started just before 9.30 and got there around 10.40 (I got lost only once!)
> 
> However. I had a bit of a chuckle brother moment on the way back where the towpath wasnt quite level... I ended up ripping the arse off the sidewall of my front tyre and scratching up part of the rims which made contact with the concrete. The side of my head and shoulder got slammed into some iron railings but I suffered just a few cuts, scratches and bruising. Wasted 2 inner tubes and 2 CO2 canisters trying to inflate the tyre but the tyre popped each and every time.
> 
> ...



Ouch xxx


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2018)

A curtailed ride for me today. I couldn't get out early as I'd wanted to as I'd been asked to stand by in case I was needed to help with something (I wasn't needed in the end), so late morning I headed off to do a circuit out to Melverley.

I took the Raleigh and set out into a pretty warm day. Traffic was busy on the main road out to Condover, then I had to get back across it heading for Exfords Green where I picked up a nice tailwind that helped on the way to Shorthill. Around here I noticed a grinding when braking and when it didn't clear stopped to get rid of the bit of grit I presumed had lodged in one of my front brake blocks.

Unfortunately it wasn't grit. I knew I was getting close to needing new blocks but the one had worn unevenly and exposed the metal. Drat - that's a pretty rookie mistake letting it wear down that much.

Nothing I could do about it at the roadside so I chose to head back the shortest way, retracing my steps to Exfords Green, climbing Lyth Hill from that side and using the rough track over the top. Great views today but not what I'd planned.

Just over 14 miles at 13.7 mph average. New front brake blocks now fitted and I've adjusted the rears as well as they were squealing.

I just grabbed some views from Lyth Hill on the way back:


----------



## Cavalol (2 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> After spending most of yesterday carb-loading (beer contains carbs, right? ), I thought I'd best get a ride in today in the glorious sunshine.
> 
> Due to an excess of faffing around it was almost 9am before I set off and there was a noticeable breeze, but it was warming up rapidly.
> Back to the old routine of Coal Road (traffic lights not detecting bikes, again), Red Hall Lane and the A58, before taking Whin Moor Lane towards Shadwell.
> ...




What model of Boardman is that, please? Looks stunning.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2018)

Cavalol said:


> What model of Boardman is that, please? Looks stunning.



Thanks @Cavalol - it's a 2016 Boardman Pro Carbon. They only did that colour scheme for a year (I think) and it really 'pops' in the sunshine
When I bought it I was doing a few minor adjustments outside the shop prior to riding it away and a couple asked me about it and refused to believe that Halfords sold bikes like that... 
Here's a slightly arty shot taken not long after I'd got it:


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Jul 2018)

A lovely extended home commute this evening. My legs were feeling dead for the first few miles and I struggled with the head wind at times but as always I just love riding my bike.
35.1 miles with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## RoubaixCube (2 Jul 2018)

Just chilling by the thames before all hell broke loose later on.






First and last time I take the cube on the towpath.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

Lovely pics @User9609 

What beautiful countryside to cycle around in.


----------



## Vantage (3 Jul 2018)

Finally time to read ride reports and add my own...busy week. 

Thanks to the North of England turning into a fiery fireball, my ride today had to go in a southy sort of direction and so leaving home around 9.30am, I set off for Haigh Hall. And as it was my first ride on the new 1.75 nobby tyres...it had to be off road ish. 
Past McDonald's and a right onto Boot Lane was my first port of call. Looking up to Winter Hill I didn't see as much, if any smoke as the last couple days although the air had a slight odour to it. Maybe the fire department had succeeded early? 
Taylor Swifts country tunes were drowning out the traffic noise along Victoria Road through the Middlebrook trail and Aspull. She was gagged when I dropped down to the L&L Canal path at Haigh Hall. I like it quiet when I ride.
And that's when I heard it. Rattling. Argh. Wasn't the bell. Or the cables. Or the etrex. Or the bike computer. Or the cam. Or the brake levers. Eventually I discovered it was one of the bottle cap dust covers. That's a first for me.
I wasn't riding much further when some pic opportunities came up. 





The bike next to water...and





The bike on a bridge. 
There isn't really alot one can write about a canal ride because as pretty as most are, it's mostly all samey same mile after mile. 
One thing that is becoming a regular feature of my rides is wrong or missed turns and today was no different. I continued cycling on the left of the canal after crossing the A58 to Platt Bridge instead of switching to the right hand path. No biggie. There was a wee bit of a smokey smell in the air here. 
Shortly after passing Pennington Flash I saw a fire crew dousing a patch of blackened grassland using water pumped from the canal through their truck. Saw quite a few more small patches of burnt ground along the rest of my ride on the canal too. 
At around 12.20pm approaching Astley Green I was getting hungry so stopped for a cup of tea and a chicken sammich. I was happy and content with the world then a bit further on this appeared... 





Under Lower Green Lane. 
I mean, what kind of sick demented bast**d puts this on a shared use path? As I approached it wondering how I was supposed to get past it, a couple mountain bikers had to swing their bikes out over the water while trying to climb over the gate. They too were cursing the thing. One slip and that's it...bike at the bottom of a canal. There was another a bit further on but that one is wider so lifting the bike over is another yet equally challenging option. The Spa whilst lighter than the old Vantage, is still a heavy brute.



Fancy a swim? Me neither. 

When I reached Broadoak Park I turned left to follow NCR55 back to Bolton. Through Queens Park and a bunch of residential streets then a short trip though Doffcocker Lodge and home via the estate. 
Bike computer says 39 miles...but I've not tweaked it to calculate for the bigger tyres. 
Etrex says 38.7 miles but the batteries went flat somewhere on the Leigh section of the canal and I didn't notice for a while. Both say about 9mph avg. 
Nice ride regardless which I must do again soon.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Felt like it too!
> The closest I could liken it to is St Neots.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> Finally time to read ride reports and add my own...busy week.
> 
> Thanks to the North of England turning into a fiery fireball, my ride today had to go in a southy sort of direction and so leaving home around 9.30am, I set off for Haigh Hall. And as it was my first ride on the new 1.75 nobby tyres...it had to be off road ish.
> Past McDonald's and a right onto Boot Lane was my first port of call. Looking up to Winter Hill I didn't see as much, if any smoke as the last couple days although the air had a slight odour to it. Maybe the fire department had succeeded early?
> ...


I guess the powers that be are thinking about stopping motorcycles, but not thinking it through properly. 
Is it worth containing anyone about it?


----------



## C R (3 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it worth containing anyone about it?



The designer of the wretched things should definitely be contained .


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2018)

16 slow hot miles for me today. Very warm, but in the breeze very nice indeed. My usual bimble. Only 2 roadies out today.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2018)

Today we had a ride from a place called Bollene. We were following a route on a pamphlet but there was a lack of physical signs and we soon got lost!

It was nice though, and we ended up in some nice pine heathland. Eventually we ended up in a place called Mondragon, I suppose the picture tells the story 




The advantage of getting lost was that we saw our bird of the day- a bee eater!

Then we were back on course in a town called Piolenc. In the next town we stopped at a bar for a drink and some food. We thought we were getting a salad.... but it was slightly more substantial. It went down well though.
More pretty countryside, vines and wildflowers galore.
The ride ended with an 18% hill, and in 35°c heat it's a bit sweaty! 28.5 miles of beauty.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1677991507





























Time for a swim.......


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

That dragon mural needs to go in the street art thread @Dave 123 - it's amazing.

Like the "salad" though, looks real tasty.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Today we had a ride from a place called Bollene. We were following a route on a pamphlet but there was a lack of physical signs and we soon got lost!
> 
> It was nice though, and we ended up in some nice pine heathland. Eventually we ended up in a place called Mondragon, I suppose the picture tells the story
> View attachment 417510
> ...






Great pics,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jul 2018)

It's still quite hot here. So I waited till things began to cool down a tad before venturing out. Just enough time for a standard run round the old Ashleworth with added Woolridge loop. Not too much to report on this one other than as I set off I noticed my back tyre was soft so I Ued for my garage and on attempting to inflate the tyre the valve failed. So I had to replace the tube. No worries I've had a lot of practice over the years. There was something of a wind attempting to hinder at times today but I didn't find it too daunting. Nice ride out at quite a good pace. 45 smiles


----------



## Slick (3 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Today we had a ride from a place called Bollene. We were following a route on a pamphlet but there was a lack of physical signs and we soon got lost!
> 
> It was nice though, and we ended up in some nice pine heathland. Eventually we ended up in a place called Mondragon, I suppose the picture tells the story
> View attachment 417510
> ...


Not sure which I liked most, the ride, the mural or the steak and chips.


----------



## xzenonuk (3 Jul 2018)

got an evening ride in this time and covered 21.32 miles, went from queensferry along to the miller and carter steak house then jumped on the road all the way into princes street, after a wee rest i went right through the west end while playing with trams and into corstorphine,

then along past the gyle etc and onto the cyclepath from newbridge back to queensferry and for the first time ever i seen a police guy riding a bike along there who seemed cheery and said hiya to me.

took a few pics on the way back for a change


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

Fun ride today, with a mate. It was going to be several mates, but due to stuff, several dropped out.
Never mind, eh!

Starting out, my legs were feeling quite leaden, but after a mile of so, they eased up, happily.
No great targets in mind, just a pleasant tootle around Pitsford Res to stretch the aforementioned legs, drink coffee, eat wedges and ice cream...






Double flavours going on.. Mine was lemon crunch and raspberry ripple & white chocolate.





A random double decker bus parked up at Pitsford Res. I think it might have contained a herd of school children, on a summer jolly, as there were loads of them enjoying the play area.






I was feeling a bit old today 






The reservoir is still full, despite the lack of recent rainfall.

Home on 30 miles, with a dusty bike. No great challenges, but properly enjoyable 

Even the abundance of nettles in the off-piste runs failed to curb the fun 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1678203146


----------



## xzenonuk (4 Jul 2018)

pete that mtb is literally stunning and makes mine look pretty basic


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

17 rather warm miles today although there was a lovely breeze that I really appreciated.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jul 2018)

A very slow paced ride today in the baking sun. The slow pace was more to do with not knowing where we were going and looking at plants and birds.
The first bird we saw was a bee eater, soon joined by another 3! We saw another half dozen during the ride.
Through the vineyards of Chateauneuf du pape we rolled, stones mulching the soil to reflect the heat and to release it slowly through the night.
At one of the posh places there was a bloke trimming the cypress trees.
We got down to near the Rhone, but we only saw an offshoot. It was here that a pair of kingfisher nearly flew into me!

We headed on to a town called Sorgues and stopped at the bakery by the church for a drink and a bit of a pastry to share.

We then went on to Bedarrides and home up a nasty killer hill, then down the 18% drive to the place we're staying (we walked up pushing bikes this morning!)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1680018074


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2018)

Another glorious summer day in Shropshire and after missing out yesterday I got out in the cool of the morning.

I varied a regular route this time by starting off headed for town and The Quarry. I thought I was out early enough to avoid the kids going to school but it seems that the Priory lot were heading in early too which slowed things down.

The Quarry was as nice as ever and I enjoyed the ride along the riverside past the weir and along Sydney Avenue. The old canal path is as rough as ever but at least mud wasn't going to be an issue. From Upton Magna I headed through Withington to Walcot and up Bluebell Lane but at the end of the lane found I fancied trying something new so as the old A5 (now the B5061) was quiet I turned right and headed along it (nice and flat with a slight following wind so 20mph was easy) to The Horseshoe where I took a left and followed the lane to Wroxeter, rejoining another familiar route there.

I found a couple of German tourists (or at least their car was German registered) taking photos at a viewpoint I like at Dryton then I had the main road to Cressage pretty much to myself which was a nice change.

The climb out of the valley along Shore Lane didn't feel as much of an effort today as I headed for Acton Burnell where I managed to get an insect up my nose and had to stop three or four times due to sneezing.

Sports day was taking place at Longnor school which meant negotiating the obstacle course of parked cars but then I had a fairly clear run to home via Ryton and Condover with the breeze just about helping.

Just short of 37 miles this time (couldn't be bothered to round it up today) at 14.5 mph average.





The sun-dappled path along the old canal to Uffington.





At Upton Magna.





View from near Wroxeter. Unfortunately this photo has really disappointed me as the scene looked fabulous in real life with the poppies painting a rich band of red across the field and the haze seeming to foreshorten the distance to the hills.


----------



## Slick (4 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> 17 rather warm miles today although there was a lovely breeze that I really appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 417627
> View attachment 417628
> ...


Nice looking bike, is it an ebike?


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

Slick said:


> Nice looking bike, is it an ebike?




It is. I have had it for 2 years now.


----------



## Slick (4 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is. I have had it for 2 years now.


I thought it very similar to my wife's Bergamont, but I couldn't see the battery.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

Slick said:


> I thought it very similar to my wife's Bergamont, but I couldn't see the battery.



It is in the rack at the back, under the red back pack.


----------



## Spartak (4 Jul 2018)

On a cycling holiday in Peak District this week, staying in the village of Froggatt. 
Yesterday rode Winnats Pass and came down (carefully) the old collapsed road.

Today we headed in the same direction but took a right in Hope for the road to Edale and then climbed Mam Tor from that direction. 

The weather has been fantastic with the heat making the climbing that bit more challenging BUT so rewarding. 

Some pics......


----------



## Slick (4 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> It is in the rack at the back, under the red back pack.


Ah, of course it is, I have seen them there before, very tidy.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2018)

Slick said:


> Ah, of course it is, I have seen them there before, very tidy.




Thanks


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jul 2018)

Up far too early after another night shift so decided to go out for a quick loop around Windsor Great Park. Rather frustratingly they have spread fine gravel on the roads in the park to stop them melting, which means slower riding to stop the bike washing out on corners and slower downhills. No issue with that, but very annoyingly the gravel is the perfect size to get stuck between front mudguard and tyre since I've fitted 28Cs on the Yukon, so frequent stops to roll backwards and release the offending item. A little adjustment is on order.
Met an Australian couple at deer park who were after directions, so rode with them to a point where I thought navigation back to Windsor would be simple. Great to have a chat, they are touring in a motorhome for a few months, have done lots of Europe too. Funnily enough they are here to escape the heat in Sydney...


----------



## C R (4 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Met an Australian couple at deer park who were after directions, so rode with them to a point where I thought navigation back to Windsor would be simple. Great to have a chat, they are touring in a motorhome for a few months, have done lots of Europe too. Funnily enough they are here to escape the heat in Sydney...


How does that work, isn't it winter down under now?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Jul 2018)

John G, Pete M, Jules H and me met up at Newland. Jules was feeling unwell so after chats he headed home. We three took the standard run out for Suckley to take the lane for Linley Green admiring the brickwork under the skew bridge as we climbed. At Stanford Bishop John decided he'd head back so Pete and I dropped into the Frome valley to climb out again for Munderfield. Brain nav got it wrong at the end of the lane as I turned left. Soon enough I realised the mistake so we turned around. Through another lane took us to Stoke Lacy and a bit of an up to Crowells Ash. Now we were ready for Pencombe and the climb of Hegdon Hill where the views out over the Shropshire, Herefordshire, Gloucstershire and Welsh hills was amazing. Just a drop off the Hill and a dodge by England's Gate brought us to the Golf Club cafe.

Lovely refreshments set us up for a for a new lane by The Vauld as we headed for Marden and Sutton St Nicholas. Withington saw us cross the main Hereford road and we took the Weston Beggard dodge to avoid the Ledbury main road. Thence a fairly standard run through to Bosbury was soon under our wheels. Pete didn't want to climb back over The Wyche so I lead us through the lanes to Cradley and back to the Leigh Brook for a standard route in. We paused at Newland Poultry for Pete to organise some chicken supplies before taking the Madresfield route home. Lovely outing today. Superb countryside out west. Shame I can't persuade others to come this way more often. 72 smiles


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2018)

xzenonuk said:


> pete that mtb is literally stunning and makes mine look pretty basic


Cheers.. it’s a Trek Fuel ex9. Lovely bike to ride.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Jul 2018)

My usual 6.7 mile commute this morning was not quite as warm as it has been. The clouds cleared at lunchtime to reveal another glorious day in North Yorkshire.
I extended my home commute to 45 miles with an average of 16 mph, feeling a little tired but as always a fab ride.


----------



## Slick (5 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5301710, member: 9609"]Night of the Football ride.

It was just too nice a n evening to stay in watching the football, so with the video set I head for the last light of the day.
View attachment 417748

View attachment 417749


shadows starting to get long
View attachment 417750


and then the picture that nearly ruined the whole ride- the whole place was silent when I paused to take this - then from the pub the unmistakably sound of a goal being scored on a TV. I couldn't make out what the commentator was saying, but then a voice from within the bar saying in very disappointed tones "I knew they were going to score"
I didn't know the time and guessed if it was the England Columbia game, then it would be extra time, or may be the game was over and this was highlights from another game - also this is Scotland so the disappointed punter may have just witnessed England Scoring ...... plenty Columbian supporters round here.

This dilema was to prey on me or the rest of the ride.
View attachment 417751


Anyway, on with the riding - not much of a sunset
View attachment 417752


but then the next hour was just wonderful, I just love riding in the failing light
View attachment 417753
View attachment 417754
View attachment 417755

Didn't get home till after midnight, and the game wasn't spoiled by the comment from the pub, however I later worked out that the momet I took the photo of the couple on the bench was the moment of the Columbian equaliser...

Didn't get to my bed till about 2:30, but what a game and that penalty shoot out could not have been any more nerve racking.

Think I might watch the Sweden game live - plenty time to get out on the bike afterwards.[/QUOTE]
You have a video.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5301710, member: 9609"]Night of the Football ride.

It was just too nice a n evening to stay in watching the football, so with the video set I head for the last light of the day.
View attachment 417748

View attachment 417749


shadows starting to get long
View attachment 417750


and then the picture that nearly ruined the whole ride- the whole place was silent when I paused to take this - then from the pub the unmistakably sound of a goal being scored on a TV. I couldn't make out what the commentator was saying, but then a voice from within the bar saying in very disappointed tones "I knew they were going to score"
I didn't know the time and guessed if it was the England Columbia game, then it would be extra time, or may be the game was over and this was highlights from another game - also this is Scotland so the disappointed punter may have just witnessed England Scoring ...... plenty Columbian supporters round here.

This dilema was to prey on me or the rest of the ride.
View attachment 417751


Anyway, on with the riding - not much of a sunset
View attachment 417752


but then the next hour was just wonderful, I just love riding in the failing light
View attachment 417753
View attachment 417754
View attachment 417755

Didn't get home till after midnight, and the game wasn't spoiled by the comment from the pub, however I later worked out that the momet I took the photo of the couple on the bench was the moment of the Columbian equaliser...

Didn't get to my bed till about 2:30, but what a game and that penalty shoot out could not have been any more nerve racking.

Think I might watch the Sweden game live - plenty time to get out on the bike afterwards.[/QUOTE]


Don’t forget the T D F starts Saturday.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jul 2018)

Today we cycled the Gorge de la Nesque from Ville sur Auzon. To say it was truly stunning would be to understate it a bit! A lovely snaking climb of 3/5% for about 15 miles.
We then had a bit of a decent into a village for a drink stop and then a barsteward of a climb of about 8km at 6/8%. The decent to Auzon was nice, almost 45mph top speed.
And an Egyptian vulture!

Edit! Mrs Dave was sh1tting herself if I went remotely near the edge. That just encouraged me more!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1682138285


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Today we cycled the Gorge de la Nesque from Ville sur Auzon. To say it was truly stunning would be to understate it a bit! A lovely snaking climb of 3/5% for about 15 miles.
> We then had a bit of a decent into a village for a drink stop and then a barsteward of a climb of about 8km at 6/8%. The decent to Auzon was nice, almost 45mph top speed.
> And an Egyptian vulture!
> 
> ...




That looks stunning scenery.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> That looks stunning scenery.




Not too shabby!


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

Truly Stunning

I hope you where humming to yourself : Matt Munro - "On Days Like These"


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Truly Stunning
> 
> I hope you where humming to yourself : Matt Munro - "On Days Like These"




Showing your age a bit there.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Showing your age a bit there.



It was on the other day Guv - Honest


----------



## postman (5 Jul 2018)

Back from a 26 mile tow path ride,three weeks off the bike,two of those weeks on holiday.Ten ice cream based puddings,fourteen oversized main courses,numerous starters and just a few walks.I did well.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Jul 2018)

Up too early again after w*rk last night, too hot to sleep. Figured I'd have a gentle pedal out to Eton Dorney, hoping the expanse of water would make it cooler. Not convinced it made a difference TBH, the Garmin peaked at 32.5 degrees C across Dorney Common and I could feel the heat coming up off the tarmac. A brief pause for a photo





Home after a rather warm and sweaty 33 miles, at least that's the Metric half challenge ride done for the month


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Jul 2018)

A ride out with two friends Dave and Gareth tonight. My £127 eBay Specialized Tricross just about managed to keep up with their several thousand pound carbon dream machines. 28.2 miles with an average of 17.8 mph, great ride.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jul 2018)

The “Gentle with Gemma” series continued today with a venture out in the last of the evening sun. After an early puncture to her bike a short but punchy little number of a route that took in the dreaded “Priory Lane” climb ensued which wasn’t on the agenda but due to a road closure into Markfield we were forced into it. As she had got hold of a friend’s road bike to try out and her fitness was up I thought it a good challenge and she responded very well indeed. As did I- this climb has done me on a couple of occasions but not today! 

At the top we stopped, had a drink and had a nice long descent down Polly Botts Lane before the next climb up Sharply Hill at Newtown Linford. Again she was up to the task and managed it with relative ease. At one stage after hitting the top I thought she was having an asthma issue but it turns out she’d took on a little extra protein in the form of a fly and it was tickling her throat a wee bit! 

As the road levelled out and we recovered I put her through some “sprintervals” which got her HR up and it was pretty plain sailing back to hers which included yet another gentle climb...well she will live on the crest of a hill won’t she?!

After getting back to hers and having a drink/ chatting to the nephew/ munching on malt loaf it was time to make my way home- a distance of 3.6 miles which I managed to cover in 9 minutes as it was all downhill- and that was that!

The bike’s in for a checkup this weekend and a new rear mech/cassette and thus it’s my last one before I set off for Dublin next week for a few days.

16.2 in 1 1/4hrs.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1683234914


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2018)

Challenge ride time again.

I've been delaying my Imperial Century due to the weather being on the warm side but with the forecasts looking warm for the forseeable and knowing how impediments can pop up to spoil plans I thought I'd better get a banker ride in.

I kept it simple by sticking to roads I know well, which I also knew wouldn't be _too _hilly and headed: Condover, Exfords Green, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Maesbrook, Woolston, West Felton, Rednal, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Prees, Calverhall, Market Drayton, Stoke Heath, Eaton-upon-Tern, High Ercall, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Condover and home via Lyth Hill.

I was on the road shortly after seven and out into an already pleasantly warm and sunny morning. The wind was light which made for easy riding. Not overly impressed with some of the driving this time though with a few dodgy passes in the face of oncoming traffic on roads that are simply not wide enough to be forgiving to errors.

It had warmed up noticably at Westbury (drink stop), not too much traffic on the way to Prince's Oak and the community speedwatch group was out at Coedwy but not interested in checking my speed for some reason.

In the lack of wind I made good progress through Measbrook to Woolston (thought I was going to catch another cyclist here but he easily strolled off into the distance) and found the lanes through West Felton, Grimpo and on to Rednal very quiet.

At Rednal the road appeared to have suffered a lot in the sun but with the tar having been soft the lorry traffic along this stretch had smoothed out the surface quite a bit which made it nicer to ride on (mostly - there are still plenty of holes). This had also happened to quite a few other roads along the route which was very pleasing.

At Ellesmere I didn't take my usual detour to The Mere but pressed on along the lanes first to Welshampton then to Lyneal. My winter centuries often go this way so it's nice to be here when it isn't flooded and/or muddy. At Wellfield Farm the semi-permanent flood has finally gone and I got a shock when seeing what lies underneath. I've always ridden this in the centre of the road (usually being the shallowest place) and it's just as well as almost half of the road width is pothole. I must have only been missing it by a couple of inches.

I had what wind there was helping now so good progress continued through Whixall to Prees where I had my elevenses stop and got bitten three times by what I believe to be a horsefly . I usually have some TCP with me on these long ride so I got some applied quickly and can only hope it won't get infected.

The wind was picking up as per the forecast and I was riding against it on the way to Ightfield which was annoying but at the next turning it was behind me and I was surprised to be climbing hills at 15-16mph through Calverhall and on to Market Drayton (using a slightly convoluted route through Longslow and Longford to cross under the A53) where I took a tour round town and exited past the golf club and onwards to Stoke on Tern.

This was a pretty good part of the ride with the strengthening wind behind me and gently undulating roads. i paused for lunch in a gateway near Ollerton but found that the warmth of the day meant I didn't have much appetite - something that would come back to haunt me later.

By High Ercall I was starting to slow. Drinks perked me up a bit and I got on alright through Walcot and on to Cressage (the nice long downhill through Eaton Constantine helped) but the climb out of the valley that was so easy yesterday was a low gear plod today. Around the 95 mile mark I just ran out of energy and couldn't give the pedals another turn. I finished the last of my water and forced down a bag of crisps (the starch and the salt help) which gave me enough energy to finish off the ride, albeit not at a fast pace, although I did manage to overtake another cyclist at Cantlop.

The last bit was into the wind so I elected to climb over Lyth Hill instead which turned out to be a good choice as the A49 was very busy and wouldn't have been fun at all.

104.1 miles today at a pretty reasonable 14.3mph moving average (8 hours 45 minutes with stops included).





Setting out into yet another glorious morning.





Even Minsterley looks nice on a day like this. The photo doesn't convey the strong smell of cooking beef lingering round town.





Narrowboat on the canal at Ellesmere.





Ellesmere town centre.





Elevenses stop at Prees which would have been very nice if not for biting insects.





Market Drayton.





As opposed to all those fake farmers who sidle up to you in the pub and say "Pssst. Wanna buy some milk?"





Around the 95 mile mark. Nice spot for a recuperative break.





Not far from home now and some threatening looking cloud has bubbled up. I thought I might get wet but nothing came of it in the end.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jul 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I was surprised to be climbing hills at 15-16mph




Froome eat your heart out!!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

Just a gentle 8 mile bimble to Littleport for me at teatime - a nice way of easing back into riding after doing myself a mischief on Saturday during a clipless moment. Still plenty warm out there, but was great to be out nonetheless. Not so great was the headwind all the way down Black Bank, but then it *did* take the edge off the heat.

Saw 11 cyclists out and about, from a wee lad on a balance bike to a chap in full Team Sky get-up who whizzed past me at warp speed.

Bonus of the day: stopped at the Co-op for a cold drink, came out with two pounds of posh sausages on yellow sticker.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Bonus of the day: stopped at the Co-op for a cold drink, came out with two pounds of posh sausages on yellow sticker.



Hope they weren’t an on-ride snack.....


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Hope they weren’t an on-ride snack.....



They could've been if I'd have found a surface hot enough.  

But no, they've been stashed in the freezer for when the sausage sandwich monster strikes.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Froome eat your heart out!!


 Somehow I don't think today's performance is going to have him worried.


----------



## gbb (5 Jul 2018)

There's some fast folk out there tonight 
26 miles at 15.7 average for me...not too shabby for me, round local village roads.
Passed by 6 guys cruising at around 20mph I'd say. Then passed by 2 fellas doing the same, then passed by a male and female rider, both doing around 20 mph I'd guess.
I did set out for an easy one, 27 degrees...but I'm terrible for forgetting then trying to keep up with faster people ...trying


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jul 2018)

gbb said:


> There's some fast folk out there tonight
> 26 miles at 15.7 average for me...not too shabby for me, round local village roads.



So you’re no slouch either then? Well done


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

gbb said:


> There's some fast folk out there tonight
> 26 miles at 15.7 average for me...not too shabby for me, round local village roads.
> Passed by 6 guys cruising at around 20mph I'd say. Then passed by 2 fellas doing the same, then passed by a male and female rider, both doing around 20 mph I'd guess.
> I did set out for an easy one, 27 degrees...but I'm terrible for forgetting then trying to keep up with faster people ...trying



Well, I typically roll at 10 mph. Everyone passes me.


----------



## Vantage (5 Jul 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 417906
> 
> As opposed to all those fake farmers who sidle up to you in the pub and say "Pssst. Wanna buy some milk?"


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5302975, member: 9609"]I have never seem a bee eater - lucky you

I always thought those tall spindly fir trees just grew tall and thin, didn't realise they were trimmed.

and thats a great picture of the snails - it must have been a tasty plant[/QUOTE]


I think they generally do grow straight and tight, but when you have money...


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2018)

For any of you real ale lovers the Ploughman in Werrington Peterborough is running it's yearly beer festival week.
Live music 50 ales and stunning weather.
Well worth a visit if your local ish.

Saturday will be very busy with the football and a few top local bands.


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, I typically roll at 10 mph. Everyone passes me.




As long as you enjoy the ride.


----------



## graham56 (6 Jul 2018)

A nice early start into Cumbria today before the heat really sets in.
Set off from Gilsland and headed up to Bewcastle Church which has the remains of an Anglo Saxon cross.
Then back via Kirkcambeck, (nowt to see there) Banks and Birdoswald.














I think i should of turned right not left.




I unclipped a couple of times while i was out so on return new cleats fitted.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

pawl said:


> As long as you enjoy the ride.



I always do 

But on a tiny bike with 650c wheels and a 46t outer chainring, I'm never exactly going to be a speed merchantess


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jul 2018)

Still hot so I left it till the cool down started. Off out around the Trumpet loop was the plan. So a standard run to Longley Green heading for Cradley and Coddington Cross. The ups were going OK so I wondered about some climbs in the Marcles. I'll decide at Trumpet I thought so took the Munsley lump to arrive at the decision point. It was a goer so I climbed steeply at times to Woolhope Cockshoot before dropping to Woolhope and taking the tiny lane for another climb up onto the ridge. From here the views back towards Worcestershire and Gloucestershire we super. I dropped off for Much Marcle and took the usual route by Tillers Green and Bromsberrow for the Castlemorton lanes route back. Nice speedy one at times given the climbing I'd done. 55 smiles

Ooops - meant to say a very sleek fox ran out across in front of me as I was coming off the Munsley lump. He/She just hopped into the hedge without really missing a beat.


----------



## Donger (6 Jul 2018)

Four more rides in the Dordogne to report. All pre-breakfast, in glorious Spring-like weather before the scorching heat took over. Missed one day due to a combination of thundery weather and a nasty bit of sunburn on my shoulders. The next day I rode in my only pair of non-bib shorts, and by the day after that I was back in the saddle in my usual kit.
Very poor internet connections meant I couldn't download anything for days. Suffice to say the cycling around here is superb. Very scenic, with quiet roads and some lovely little villages to discover and rivers to follow. I did a total of 120 miles in 5 rides, taking in a mixture of short sharp hills and long uphill drags, with some great sweeping descents and the occasional bit of level road. Really got to know the area around the gite. Got chased by the hound of the Baskervilles .... I could see him in my mirrors snarling at me, and hear his paws on the tarmac just behind me. Fortunately, after grinding my gears a bit I found a turn of speed just before he caught me, and was lucky enough to be just coming up to the top of a very steep downslope. In other news, I now have a new PB of 38.1mph.
A selection of photos from the last four rides that I have finally been able to download:

























Enjoy your rides everyone.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> Four more rides in the Dordogne to report. All pre-breakfast, in glorious Spring-like weather before the scorching heat took over. Missed one day due to a combination of thundery weather and a nasty bit of sunburn on my shoulders. The next day I rode in my only pair of non-bib shorts, and by the day after that I was back in the saddle in my usual kit.
> Very poor internet connections meant I couldn't download anything for days. Suffice to say the cycling around here is superb. Very scenic, with quiet roads and some lovely little villages to discover and rivers to follow. I did a total of 120 miles in 5 rides, taking in a mixture of short sharp hills and long uphill drags, with some great sweeping descents and the occasional bit of level road. Really got to know the area around the gite. Got chased by the hound of the Baskervilles .... I could see him in my mirrors snarling at me, and hear his paws on the tarmac just behind me. Fortunately, after grinding my gears a bit I found a turn of speed just before he caught me, and was lucky enough to be just coming up to the top of a very steep downslope. In other news, I now have a new PB of 38.1mph.
> A selection of photos from the last four rides that I have finally been able to download:
> View attachment 418048
> ...


That looks familiar, sure I did some of those roads last year. Currently sitting here planning my ride out of St Leon for this year..


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> I now have a new PB of 38.1mph.


Congrats on the new PB @Donger well done!


----------



## delb0y (7 Jul 2018)

Feels like I haven't been able to get any consistency going this year. Every time I get a few rides on the trot and the tiniest bit of fitness something, or several things, conspire to keep me off the bike for a week or two. Heat being one of them. So this morning I got up at 5:30 and was out by 6:00 and home by 10:00 to avoid the worst of the sun. Did a lovely 45 mile ride around the local corner of the Cotswolds. I went up to Painswick by way of Upton Hill. The descent into Painswick on beautiful tarmac with no cars at that time of morning was sublime. Dropped down into Stroud and then up Selsley Hill, past the glider club, and the ancient Long Barrow, and enjoyed another superb car-less descent into Uley down Crawley Hill. I've been up that one plenty of times but never down it. Was lovely and thrilling and I even lit up the "Slow Down 30" sign. From there I headed to Dursley and then Purton and cycled back along the flat lanes by the canal. 

Loved it :-)

Alas, didn't take a camera - how i wished I had. The light at this time of the morning is perfect for photography. I shall have to do it again :-)

Did grab a couple on the mobile phone though:












Cheers
Derek


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2018)

It's going to be another warm one today so I got out this morning for a bit of a leg stretch. Nothing too far this time as I'm off on a sportive tomorrow: http://velosalopia.com/ (Doing the 49 mile route with @gavgav).

I used the knockabout bike and went on a familiar local loop to Longnor and Acton Burnell then Harnage, Cound, Eaton Mascott, Berrington and varied things a bit by carrying on to Weeping Cross and Meole Brace.

Traffic was a bit busy until after my short main road section and there was some impatience on display, but on the quieter roads there were more cyclists than cars today which was nice. I got overtaken by a chap on a nice Mercian approaching Frodesley but was able to keep him in sight on the downhill stretch into Acton Burnell where we went different ways.

Evasive action was taken at Concord College when a small lorry started pulling out into my path as the drivers view of me was blocked by the A-pillar and his mirrors.

After Berrington I came out onto the road to Weeping Cross behind another cyclist and with this bit being slightly downhill was keeping pace fairly well. His face was a picture when he looked back and spotted me. The friends he was looking back for overtook me with a friendly greeting and the group started to pull away but not that quickly. I passed them again at the next junction as they were regrouping with the rest of the club (Paramount).

Towards the end of the ride I took to the cyclepaths and got a little frustrated at the one crossing where the lights refused to change in my favour despite several button presses. I had to find my own gap in the traffic.

23 miles at 14.1 mph average.





Longnor





View through a gateway at Harnage.





On the way to Eaton Mascott I seem to have stumbled into the setting of a wartime patriotic song.





Eaton Mascott.


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2018)

Going to use the word awesome.It was only 26 miles,just to Otley the direct route Bramhope after leaving Eccup Res behind.But it was the power and stamina,it's a long time since i have felt that good,just superb.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Jul 2018)

Another red hot ride on my Tricross. From home to Cawood and Selby then back. First time wearing my new (got them 2 years ago!) Chapeau bib shorts which feel and fit great, excellent quality too.
30 miles with an average of 16.4 mph.
Lovely spin out.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2018)

We’ve driven north a bit up the river Rhône to a place called Proulieu in the Ain department.
I just had a brief leg loosen to a village called St Vulbas.
I saw a hare, 3 black kites and a big swirly river

https://www.strava.com/activities/1686657269


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Jul 2018)

Something a bit different today.

Started off fairly normal - along the coast to Largs, then onto the Brisbane Glen road.

Up the hill towards the moor and Loch Thom. The climb felt quite “long” and heavy - maybe the engine aint working properly!

It’s a climb of about 300m over 9km. 












Over the top, down to the next junction and turned left at the loch. After a couple of miles, I arrived at the Cornalees (Greenock Cut) visitor centre. About 50 yards past the visitor centre, you come to the Ardgowan fishery.

The cafe at the fishery is pretty good, nice coffee and very low prices. Also seems to be open 24x7 at this time of year! Coffee and a bacon roll set me up for the next leg of the journey.







I had several sensible choices and one daft one.

The sensible option would have been to go back the way I came to Largs - a great descent after that slog up the hill - or to go on to Greenock and then follow the cycle path to Paisley and maybe get the train home. Or follow the road down to Inverkip and then back along the coast.

A braver option would have been to take the path - more of a “land rover route” - alongside the reservoir towards Kilmacolm.

The daft option would be to take the direct path down the “Kelly Cut” to Wemyss Bay. The signs say it’s passable on a bike, but they’re talking about a mountain bike. But it’s been dry for 4 weeks.....

I’m on a GT Grade. They describe it as an “adventure road bike”. Let’s try an adventure. Although doing it on 28mm Gatorskins isn’t ideal...

It’s a 6 mile trip alongside the “Kelly Cut”. The guide books call it a “man-made waterway”. In practice, it’s a big ditch, which allowed water to be re-routed to the dam above Wemyss Bay, to serve some long-gone industry.















The first 4 miles or so are pretty flat. Track is very rough, but passable. Only had to get off the bike a few times, where small streams cross the path.

You then reach a small reservoir






After that, it’s a rough gravel/rocky road, much steeper, down to the coast, eventually ending up in a caravan site above Wemyss Bay.









One minor mishap on the gravelly bit at the bottom, where the bike and I decided to go indifferent directions. Toppled onto the grass, no harm done.


And then back along the coast to Saltcoats. 77km, 48 miles.

Would I do it again - maybe, but not on those tyres.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jul 2018)

Sara P, Mrs 26 and me in the Green with Jules H, John G and Margaret PR at Upton. The gang discussed where and eventually settled on the tea rooms at Craycombe Farm. So with the chat flowing we took to Strensham and Defford to cross the Avon at Eckington. Mrs 26 decided to head back before the Combertons. We soon rode through Cropthorne to arrive at the Fladbury cafe.

Chats continued over tea, coffee and comestibles of variety. John headed back up the main road while we took to the lanesy run over the old airfield to take us to the ford at Pinvin. A pause here showed how low the brook had got during this current hot and dry spell. Sara took the main road homeward from Drakes Broughton while the remaining 3 took to the Stonehall Common dodge before Jules headed for Worcester. Margaret and I rode steadily for Upton where she headed home while I took the standard run back to complete a pleasant social ride out. 56 smiles in yet more glorious weather.


----------



## theloafer (7 Jul 2018)

just a short trip .... dropping a b/day card off for grand daughter and back for the footy  grabbed the e-bike and as it was a short ride thought I would have a fun trip... so I used it on slightly more power than normally  tour mode it was a blast

https://www.strava.com/activities/1686760479


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jul 2018)

A steady 11 miles with my lad this morning before popping to the shops. 16 miles today.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2018)

I'd intended to get out early to beat the heat, but after a poor nights sleep it was gone 7:30am when I finally set off on the Pro Carbon.
I'd got all day, if I wanted it, so I'd selected an old roughly circular 101km route on the Garmin which had a couple of 'get outs' if it got too much.

Already warm, but also oddly breezy which felt right in my face riding up Coal Road. Which was as far as the routing on the Garmin got, declaring I'd reached the end of the route with just over a mile showing...
Hey ho, I'd got a rough idea where I was heading so I just kept calm and carried on.
Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane brought me to sunny Shadwell, then the steady climb up to Slaid Hill lights which were on green (this is very unusual!), so through and onto Wike Ridge Lane for the short blast through the dip and up onto Tarn Lane for the run to the top side of Scarcroft, with the warm breeze still in my face despite several changes of direction - clearly today was going to be one of _those_ days!
Down Ling Lane and back onto the A58 for the long downhill run to Bardsey, through the lights and on to Collingham, where a wiggle on the A659 took me to the bridge to Linton and the up and downery that follows all the way to Wetherby.
Tight left at the roundabout and up the hill, climbing back out of town, before the descent to Stockeld Park and the down and up to Spofforth.
No stopping at the castle today, right at the roundabout and along the causeway to Ribston Road, which climbs away from the junction and then undulates nicely through the rolling countryside all the way to Little Ribston.
Past the gates to Ribston Hall where a guy on a tourer was stopped for his breakfast, and on south now to the turning onto Ox Close Lane and more gloriously countryside 9if you ignore the bridges over the A168 and A1(M) all the way to Cowthorpe.
That sharp little climb out of the village then more of the country lane out to Cattal crossroads, where instead of turning right down Rudgate I carried on into Tockwith for a change. Left at the Boot and Shoe and onto Kirk Lane and then onto South Field Lane round the former airfield perimeter.
I'd spotted this single track road on the map and thought it would be a easy way to add a extra mile or two onto a familiar route but it's in a shocking condition - parts of it are 40% pothole and 40% uneven patch repair, so it made for slow going on the road bike picking my way through it. A shame as it's a nice enough route apart from the shoddy surface.
Back out onto Rudgate and the run down to the crossroads, where after a brief pause for a gap in traffic it was straight across and more gentle downhill between the fields all the way to the Walton turning and onto the quiet lane towards the village.
Along the main street and out onto Wetherby Road for a hundred yards to the turning for Thorp Arch.
Through the village and down onto the bridge, where today I decided to stop for a break and a couple of pics:











Back in the saddle and the climb up into Boston Spa, then down Main Street for the long way round to Clifford via Barr Lane.
Through the village and then the descent down into Bramham, where for a bit of fun I decided to tackle the segment up Town Hill 
At the end I looped back round onto Aberford Road and headed south towards Bramham crossroads then the long generally downhill run into Aberford.
At this point I was really starting to feel the heat and was getting low on water - and Aberford doesn't appear to have a shop...
My initial plan had been to loop out to Lotherton Gates then the long way round to Garforth to add a few more miles on, but instead I took the right onto Cattle Lane for the ups and downs to Barwick, passing a big group ride of Seacroft Wheelers heading out.
Stopped in Barwick to release a fly that had somehow got between the lens and insert in my sunnies, then the steady climb up to Scholes, before dropping down Leeds Road and over Cock Beck, before turning onto local roads towards home and right into a surprisingly stiff headwind that had me dropping down into the small ring at the front and made the last mile quite a bit harder than I'd expected. 

*42.25 miles* (67.99 km) in *2h 56m* at an average of *14.4mph* with *2,001ft* climbed and an average temperature of *20.9°C*

Not the ride I'd planned but I enjoyed that, and I made the right decision to cut things short as I was absolutely on my chinstrap when I got in. That warm but stiff breeze combined with temperatures that hit 30°C several times made me work for it today.
That said, a bit to drink and something to eat and everything is good in the world again, it's another point for the Half Century Challenge and I even set a PB...
Loads of cyclists out today, from club runs to family rides to solo cyclists and who can blame them?

And to end, the map - and I can only assume someone at Garmin has a sense of humour with the temperature and weather symbol in the corner


----------



## Slick (7 Jul 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> Something a bit different today.
> 
> Started off fairly normal - along the coast to Largs, then onto the Brisbane Glen road.
> 
> ...


I didn't know there was a cycle path from Paisley to Greenock, I really need to get out more. Looks like a nice ride.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2018)

Went out for a quick spin in the interval between the day's two footy matches; the 8 mile run out to Littleport and back. No stopping at the Co-op today though 

An irritating little breeze meant that I had a headwind for most of the ride - though it did rather nicely for cooling purposes given it was pretty warm out there. No other cyclists to be seen, not many motorists either for that matter. But the aroma of barbecuing burgers hung in the air, and there were plenty of young lads kicking footballs around.

Pulled over to adjust the saddle height and check out a hedgerow walnut crop I've got my eye on at the same time. 

Always good to spend time on the bike.


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Jul 2018)

Slick said:


> I didn't know there was a cycle path from Paisley to Greenock, I really need to get out more. Looks like a nice ride.



National Cycle route 75 goes that way - from Paisley follow route 7 towards Ayrshire, and then near Elderslie/Johnstone you branch onto route 75. 
It follows the old railway line through Bridge of Weir and Kilmacolm, then down to Port Glasgow, Greenock and Gourock.

After that, it crosses the Clyde to Dunoon and continues to Portavadie.


----------



## Slick (7 Jul 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> National Cycle route 75 goes that way - from Paisley follow route 7 towards Ayrshire, and then near Elderslie/Johnstone you branch onto route 75.
> It follows the old railway line through Bridge of Weir and Kilmacolm, then down to Port Glasgow, Greenock and Gourock.
> 
> After that, it crosses the Clyde to Dunoon and continues to Portavadie.


I'm going to try that one. I have seen bits of it but it looked like one of those that would stop very abruptly.


----------



## C R (7 Jul 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Sara P, Mrs 26 and me in the Green with Jules H, John G and Margaret PR at Upton. The gang discussed where and eventually settled on the tea rooms at Craycombe Farm. So with the chat flowing we took to Strensham and Defford to cross the Avon at Eckington. Mrs 26 decided to head back before the Combertons. We soon rode through Cropthorne to arrive at the Fladbury cafe.
> 
> Chats continued over tea, coffee and comestibles of variety. John headed back up the main road while we took to the lanesy run over the old airfield to take us to the ford at Pinvin. A pause here showed how low the brook had got during this current hot and dry spell. Sara took the main road homeward from Drakes Broughton while the remaining 3 took to the Stonehall Common dodge before Jules headed for Worcester. Margaret and I rode steadily for Upton where she headed home while I took the standard run back to complete a pleasant social ride out. 56 smiles in yet more glorious weather.


It is nice to ride that way, though I find the right turn towards Eckington Bridge at Defford quite stressful. How do you handle it? I slow down quite a lot up the ramp, and I am always wary of someone coming up too fast behind me as I am moving to the middle to turn, and the road is too narrow to wait in the left anyway.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> It is nice to ride that way, though I find the right turn towards Eckington Bridge at Defford quite stressful. How do you handle it? I slow down quite a lot up the ramp, and I am always wary of someone coming up too fast behind me as I am moving to the middle to turn, and the road is too narrow to wait in the left anyway.


Yes it is a tricky one. I tend to move over towards the middle but never leave enough space for a numptie to go through on my left. It's defensive riding techniques. Usually I don't need to stop for oncoming. It'd be worse if I did.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Jul 2018)

Work today, but I get to take my bike.
20 miles , out and about in Glasgow.
Another beautiful day, and I managed to avoid the marching bands etc


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Jul 2018)

Slick said:


> I'm going to try that one. I have seen bits of it but it looked like one of those that would stop very abruptly.


I gather theres a “gap” in Port Glasgow, due to a landslip. The diversion route is pretty steep.


----------



## Slick (7 Jul 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> I gather theres a “gap” in Port Glasgow, due to a landslip. The diversion route is pretty steep.


Ah, still might be worth a look though.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2018)

I thought it was warm enough this morning when I went on a shopping trip to Lidl & Morrisons, but having changed the rear tyre on the Van Nicholas I took it out for a spin in the afternoon to check all was well, and according to my Garmin, it was around 25°C 

Thanks to the volume of sport on the TV & radio (including the TdF for @pjd57 ), the roads were unusually quiet so my intended 50km turned into 50 miles heading into Ipswich and eventually out to Claydon before retuning very indirectly via the other side of Ipswich. 






https://www.strava.com/activities/1687199438


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Jul 2018)

An audacious day in the saddle for me. I popped my 300km virginity among other things: Lifted my thumb nail changing a friend’s inner tube and that throbbed the whole day. I was stung in the lip by a wasp and got my poor man’s Botox hit for the year. Drank 8 and a bit litres of fluid. Fell in love with Wales (again). A momentous day.

Thanks to my coach @Aravis who gave me lots of pre-ride route advice.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> An audacious day in the saddle for me. I popped my 300km virginity among other things: Lifted my thumb nail changing a friend’s inner tube and that throbbed the whole day. I was stung in the lip by a wasp and got my poor man’s Botox hit for the year. Drank 8 and a bit litres of fluid. Fell in love with Wales (again). A momentous day.
> 
> Thanks to my coach @Aravis who gave me lots of pre-ride route advice.
> 
> ...




Brilliantl much kudos to you.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Jul 2018)

Early morning ride today; 40 miles. Quiet roads, a bit of wildlife, no-one to interrupt you when answering a quick call of nature.
And an escape from the heat. What's not to love?


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> An audacious day in the saddle for me. I popped my 300km virginity among other things: Lifted my thumb nail changing a friend’s inner tube and that throbbed the whole day. I was stung in the lip by a wasp and got my poor man’s Botox hit for the year. Drank 8 and a bit litres of fluid. Fell in love with Wales (again). A momentous day.
> 
> Thanks to my coach @Aravis who gave me lots of pre-ride route advice.
> 
> ...


Sounds more like a painful day in the saddle let alone audacious! Great effort, well done!


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> An audacious day in the saddle for me. I popped my 300km virginity among other things: Lifted my thumb nail changing a friend’s inner tube and that throbbed the whole day. I was stung in the lip by a wasp and got my poor man’s Botox hit for the year. Drank 8 and a bit litres of fluid. Fell in love with Wales (again). A momentous day.
> 
> Thanks to my coach @Aravis who gave me lots of pre-ride route advice.
> 
> ...



Somehow just a like doesn't seem enough. Well done


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jul 2018)

Todays plan was an early start and then onwards into the Surrey Hills to get me some explorer squares. Out the door at 0525hrs and the roads were quiet, the temperature cool. Mostly things went to plan, aside from missing a square somehow, and one on a hill at that. A minor navigational hitch (I blame the Garmin) saw me routed onto the North Downs Way from Mickleham. A little bumpy to start, but doable on 28C tyres. The path soon turned to tarmac so nice, but a bottom cog slog to the top. As I came out the treeline the view was stunning, and my photo does it no justice. Looking out over the vineyard with Dorking in the distance.




Back home before 1000hrs, 63.5 miles done and that's the 3 challenge rides for the month done


----------



## Aravis (8 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> It is nice to ride that way, though I find the right turn towards Eckington Bridge at Defford quite stressful. How do you handle it? I slow down quite a lot up the ramp, and I am always wary of someone coming up too fast behind me as I am moving to the middle to turn, and the road is too narrow to wait in the left anyway.


I negotiate that junction quite often, usually late in in a ride. So that I can take the assertive position in the middle of the road I find it's best to put a bit more effort into the ramp than I might otherwise do, and I can't remember having a problem. I guess if things were shaping badly, with vehicles behind and a stream coming the other way, I'd make for the left verge and wait until they've gone.

I see there's another right turn a little further on, which loops back round through the village of Birlingham. That's another option I didn't know about before now!


----------



## TigerT (8 Jul 2018)

Two very different rides this weekend.

The first ride on Saturday afternoon was time to say farewell to an old friend. When I came to Switzerland almost 9 years ago, I bought myself a bike, just to see if I could get back into cycling. Back then a 20km ride was about my limit. Since then cycling has became my passion (some may say obsession!). This bike was the one that started it all. However it doesn't get used anymore ands just living outside in the back yard. One of my friends rebuilds old bikes and gives them to people in his village who need them, so I decided to donate it. Therefore we had one last ride together - Firstly out to Baden for a quick lunch stop, then I headed out the long way to Bremgarten, taking the route that goes up the hill and riding along the top of the hill with beautiful views of the valley below. I met my friend in Bremgarten for a Coffee and we then rode back to his village together. 

Really enjoyed he ride, it was hard work, the bike is twice as heavy as my newest road bike and the gears were somewhat industrial, hit the shifter, wait.... clunk.... and we're there. Will miss it, but it will get used now and I'm happy about that.



Farewell my old friend - The bike that re-ignited my passion for cycling on a last ride to it's new home.

Sunday's ride was a nice gentle Coffee and cake run over to Baden and back with a friend. We started out early while it was still cool. Stopped for an hour in Baden enjoying as coffee and reminiscing about previous rides before riding back in the sunshine, putting a bit more effort in on the return journey. It. was so quiet out there today, hardly any traffic and good to be back on the new bike.

105km in total for the weekend and still back in time for todays stage of the Tour de France.



Arriving in Baden


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jul 2018)

21 warm French miles on the tandem today. 2,178’ of climbing, most of that being the Col de Fay. It was about 5 miles at 7%, but a really steady and even gradient.


























https://www.strava.com/activities/1688474543


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> 21 warm French miles on the tandem today. 2,178’ of climbing, most of that being the Col de Fay. It was about 5 miles at 7%, but a really steady and even gradient.
> View attachment 418351
> View attachment 418352
> View attachment 418353
> ...


I'm getting jealous now . It looks simple stunning


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jul 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> An audacious day in the saddle for me. I popped my 300km virginity among other things: Lifted my thumb nail changing a friend’s inner tube and that throbbed the whole day. I was stung in the lip by a wasp and got my poor man’s Botox hit for the year. Drank 8 and a bit litres of fluid. Fell in love with Wales (again). A momentous day.
> 
> Thanks to my coach @Aravis who gave me lots of pre-ride route advice.
> 
> ...


Well done  Epic ride


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jul 2018)

Normally would go on club ride, but instead up early, hit the road at 6.15, through Laleham, Shepperton, Lower Sunbury, Hampton & Hampton Court ( nice and early before the flower show crowds), and through Kingston to Richmond Park. 2 clockwise laps done, I am clearly fitter and stronger than when I last did it, lapping in about 23 minutes (6.7 or 6.8 miles with hills)
Return journey through Bushy Park, Hampton Hill, Hanworth, Lower Feltham and Ashford.

40.1 miles @ 17.4 mph with 843 feet climbed
Back home by 8.45
https://www.strava.com/activities/1688077534
Had a snooze after, making up for lost sleep, though who sleeps normally in these temperatures


----------



## Spartak (8 Jul 2018)

Spartak said:


> On a cycling holiday in Peak District this week, staying in the village of Froggatt.
> Yesterday rode Winnats Pass and came down (carefully) the old collapsed road.
> 
> Today we headed in the same direction but took a right in Hope for the road to Edale and then climbed Mam Tor from that direction.
> ...



Just back from 4 day cycling holiday in the Peak District. 
What a great place to cycle both on & off road. 

Here are some more pics.....


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Jul 2018)

Lovely spin out today for coffee at Naburn Marina with friends Martin and Gaynor. 26.8 miles with an average of 15.9 mph.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2018)

Set the alarm early again in another attempt to beat the heat, but due to one thing and another, (mainly having to swap the new Poundworld SPD-SL cleats I'd fitted to my shoes last night for genuine ones because one of them refused to clip in) it was nearly 7:30 and already quite warm when I finally hit the road.

Local roads down to Barwick Road, across Cock Beck and up the hill into Scholes and the Coronation Tree, then a bit more up before the long descent through Barwick and all the way back to Cock beck again, where the climb up Cattle Lane starts. A few undulations bring you to Aberford, then under the A1(M) and a bit more climbing up to Lotherton Gates and onto the B1217 and down the hill, past the Crooked Billet and the right up the sharp incline and into Saxton.
Back out into the countryside and across the A162 into Barkston Ash, then the long straight along Common Lane to Church Fenton.
Through there and onto Bracken Hill Lane to head along the southern edge of the airfield. 
Then, just as I was about to head back out into the countryside, disaster - a Road Closed sign and a handful of traffic cones. Hmmmm - there had been no warning of this as I turned off the main road and since it's a quietlittle lane I decided to press on and see if I could get through.
Fortunately I could - Yorkshire Water had been doing some work at the side of the road and I'm struggling to see why they'd needed to close the road - but it did give me a totally traffic free run all the way out to Ryther, where I stopped for a quick photo overlooking the river:





Off again and over the railway bridge, then through Ozendyke. 
Had the highlight of the ride as I approached Ulleskelf, with a barn owl swooping along right next to the road for several hundred yards.
Stopped at Ulleskelf for some refreshments and a couple more photos and watched the barn owl off in the distance - always just too far away for the camera on my phone to be any use though.










Lots of cyclists and half the MotoGP grid passed while I was stopped and I was soon on my way heading back for Church Fenton to complete the airfield loop.
Back through the village and past the station, where quite a few photographers were starting to gather for the Flying Scotsman which was due to pass through in about 40 minutes - I think @Richard A Thackeray was going to see it somewhere between there and Garforth?
The long straight to Barkston Ash, then a wiggle up the A162 and Saxon Lane into Saxton, before heading out of the village on Cold Hill Lane (a very inappropriate name today!) and down onto Copley Lane heading for Lotherton Gates.
The long way round to Aberford past Hook Moor Wind Farm and under the A1(M), passing the other half of the MotoGP grid who were no doubt heading out to Sherburn.
No records set into the breeze up the former Great North Road into Aberford, then a simple retrace of my outbound route back through Barwick and Scholes, before local roads up to home.

*33.06 miles (53.20 km) in 2h 16m at an average of 14.5mph* with *1,355ft* climbed and an average temperature of *21.2°C* although trust me it felt a lot hotter out there.

Another really enjoyable ride, with the barn owl flypast being the highlight. Lots of cyclists out again, unsurprisingly, including a couple of big club runs and all todays motorists played the game. And it's another point for the Half Century Challenge.

And to end, the map:


----------



## theloafer (8 Jul 2018)

went to try this new route out(THE SWALE TRAIL).to give karon a rest after last weeks 70 miler ...think she is still talking to me (just) ..said to her its only 12 miles most off road(which is her preference) then a quick blast back via the main road to https://www.dalesbikecentre.co.uk/ reeth. where we had parked the car .. all was going well till a few mile after Gunnerside . then tings got a little out of hand  re (lots of walking and bike pushing(not her idea of a nice easy bike ride)these e-bikes are not the best for pushing up loose gravel tracks.... even the sheep had trouble getting up  .
still eventually got her to keld got her feed and some coffee and she perked back up. great fast ride back had trouble catching her till I found out she had her bike in sport mode 




the easy part














Gunnerside cake stop




and the fun begins.. lol








did not look that bad from to bottom




think she wants to kill me right now ....

https://www.strava.com/activities/1689574498


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2018)

*Bike selected;* Gran Fondo (bone-dry roads)
*Weather;* HOT!!!, slight easterly breeze
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)



Out towards Castleford, then over the River Aire, on Hartleys Bridge, then over the Canal, over Allerton Bywater crossroads, in order to get up to the Roman Road, to try & catch 60103 on a charter

Once that had gone, it was a cut onto the old section of the road, now bypassed, taking traffic to the M1 junction (jct 47) on Aberford Road
The road is quite rough, approaching HookMoor
Straight over into Aberford, up the gloriously wide-open section of the _Great North Road
_
Once past the _Swan, _now apartments, I took Cattle Lane, towards Barwick-in-Elmet
Whilst slowing down to look at one of the houses, a rider caught/passed me
Not wishing to be a_ wheelsucke_r, I kept a decent distance (200yards?), till it started to drag uphill after the 'Folly Corner' (as it's marked on the 1/25,000 OS)
I certainly don't think I was going particularly hard/fast, but I didn't see him again, till I'd taken about 7 - 8 photos in Barwick-in-Elmet



By the way, it seems an odd location for a bike-shop, no passing trade, I'd have thought??



Turning round I went back to Aberford, with various riders heading towards me (none passed, or passed me)
Once in Aberford, I took a few around the bridge,, then headed onto Lotherton Lane, for the climb under the A1, to Lotherton Hall

I turned left, towards the _'North Yorkshire'_, & _'District Of Selby_' signs'
Passing a still closed_ Crooked Billet_, it was a right turn up Dam Lane into Saxton

Past the_ Greyhound, _with a stop to look at the Spring, on Headwell Lane





Turn round & onto ColdHill Lane, passing Lindas Seat

Down to the pond, & a decent effort along St Johns Lane, to KirkGate, with a right turn towards Ledsham, & the intention of a brew at 'Squires'

*Now a grumble...………………...*
Just after the (very) mini-roundabout, a car came alongside, indicating right to pull into a driveway
Biker cut in front of me, making me brake, so he could (surprisingly) squeeze between car & kerb
As he pulled away, I gave my_ "What the hell?!?!"_ gesture - semi-raised arm, with all fingers spread
One of the bikers with him, pulled alongside, shouted a _"Sorry"_, & gestured with a twirling finger to his helmet

Quite a busy Squires, with lots of bikes
Sadly no-one approached me to apologise, even though I was wearing a pretty distinctive Club jersey

As I was leaving, this little 'home-brew' Kawasaki took my eye
Nice!!




Then, over the (new) A1, & join the (old) A1, down to Fairburn

Back through the village, onto Newton Lane, passing the RSPB centre, back to Allerton Bywater crossroads
Through Castleford, with its usual mixture of idiots & scrap-metal being driven/ridden around

Home feeling very warm, with sunburnt thighs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2018)

Spartak said:


> Just back from 4 day cycling holiday in the Peak District.
> What a great place to cycle both on & off road.
> 
> Here are some more pics.....
> ...



A lot more water in there, than I expected
I've seen it before, with the remnants of Derwent village exposed


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Bike selected;* Gran Fondo (bone-dry roads)
> *Weather;* HOT!!!, slight easterly breeze
> *Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)
> 
> ...


I can highly recommend Fine Fettle Cycles in Barwick, I take my bikes there for repairs and maintenance, very reasonable too. Owned and operated by one man who is a very keen cyclist and for me I like to support local small businesses.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2018)

I was so pleased with myself about last week’s Sunday ride of 50 miles, I thought I would push the boat out and try for a new furthest distance to beat last week’s. 

*52.5 miles!!

Bike: *Carrera Vengeance MTB with Schwalbe Landcruiser Plus tyres
*Distance: *52.5 miles / 84.52 km
*Average Speed: *9.37 mph / 15.08 kph
*Max. Speed: *24.13 mph / 38.84 kph 
*Ascent: *1335.3 feet / 407 metres
*Descent: *1368.11 feet / 417 metres

I decided to go to Sherwood Pines again, but to vary the route. Instead of going there and following the same route back, I planned out part of the route as a loop which would include a section I’ve been wanting to ride since I learned of it. 

I headed to Kiveton Park and the hills I wanted to do into and through Harthill. I wanted to do them early in the ride as I knew I’d be too tired later. I rode past Bonday Golf and Country Club until I found my way through Whitwell and to Creswell Crags. 

For those of you who have never heard of Creswell Crags, it’s a shallow gorge where evidence of early man has been found in the caves as well as conclusive evidence that hippos, lions and hyenas once lived in the area thousands of years ago. The history is palpable. 

Leaving the Crags, I followed Robin Hood’s Way a rambling and bridleway that takes you to Clumber Park. I’d never used it before, but had wanted to try it after I heard that it existed. A great mix of paved/concreted sections and single track that led to Truman’s Lodge at Clumber. On the path I saw a deer! A great sight. It was a female or young one. 

Clumber is always the same so followed NCN6 through the park and out to Clipstone followed by a short stretch on the road to the entrance of Sherwood Pines. Got into Pines, did once around the Green route (another week where I didn’t have time to do the Blue). 

I made my way back to Clumber and through Hardwick village and NCN6 to Worksop. Joined the Chesterfield Canal towpath and ride back to Kiveton then home stopping just after Shireoaks for an ice cream as I was flagging a little. 

A great ride, two and a half miles further than last week’s including a few hills. I’m pleased and knackered. And yes, that’s 52.5 miles on an MTB. Buns of steel indeed....


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Jul 2018)

www.strava.com/activities/1689276984

Just a short but hot 19 miler from home to see how it felt in the heat & get some exercise. A two-bottle ride ! 

Came down a familiar fast descent to find this old dear somewhat confused about which side of the road to drive on  which gave me a moment of concern !


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Jul 2018)

56 miles of torture.

I did enjoy bits of it 

But it was torture.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> www.strava.com/activities/1689276984
> 
> Just a short but hot 19 miler from home to see how it felt in the heat & get some exercise. A two-bottle ride !
> 
> Came down a familiar fast descent to find this old dear somewhat confused about which side of the road to drive on  which gave me a moment of concern !



looks like she did no wrong to me and moved tight to her left long before you arrived at her vehicle on a singletrack road. I would suggest that you were going a bit quick for the conditions and available view.

Your comment about it being a familiar fast descent is slightly damning and if you make a habit of blasting down such a narrow road that has blind corners on it you will eventually come unstuck!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jul 2018)

I have been slowly building up my rides in the last 3 weeks after nearly 4 months off the bike and today really tested my only semi-recovered fitness. Long before the accident that kept me off the bike for so long, me and my younger brother booked places on the 2018 Welsh Velothon 140km ride. I was determined to stick to the plan so this morning set off at 7.30 into the already rapidly rising heat.

It soon got almost unbearably hot. I never thought i could drink so much water during a ride, but with teperatures topping 30 degrees it was essential!

Anyway, the good news is i finished. One stop in Usk and a quick emergency water stop just before Caerphilly Mountain. Didn't have to get off on any of the climbs and managed a reasonable time to cover the hilly 87 mile route 

I will come back and drop some pictures in once i get back to my proper computer.....


----------



## colly (8 Jul 2018)

7am out for me.
Had nowhere particular planned so ambled right up the A58 to Wetherby anad turned right past the racecourse.

I had seen a road on the map a previously running out the back of Bickerton, which I had always thought was one of those cul-de-sac villages. So I turned into Bickerton and took said road, it got a bit rough, it got rougher, I saw a farm house, the road stopped. It was the wrong road I discovered later.
Even so, even if I had taken the one I was after it still peters out. So anyway it was out of Bickerton then north towards Cattal where I swung right and east heading for York. After maybe a couple of miles I changed my mind, turned around and headed towards Harrogate and I turned left for Wetherby and Leeds.
After going through Walshford I picked up the cycle track which led me back to Wetherby. I stuck on the cycle path which runs between the A1M and a local road. Not an idylic kind of track but in fact it's well sheltered from both roads and isn't noisy.
At the 'Boston Spa' roundabout I headed up West Woods Road and made for home via Worthersome, Thorner, and Bramley Grange.

44 miles 1750ft of up. No pics.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25263003


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jul 2018)

Many kudos to @Heltor Chasca for his 300k Audax, Kudos to @I like Skol too, for his hilly 87 in this heat.



Slick said:


> I didn't know there was a cycle path from Paisley to Greenock, I really need to get out more. Looks like a nice ride.


It is, until Port Glasgow 


bruce1530 said:


> After that, it crosses the Clyde to Dunoon and continues to Portavadie.


One big hill and a slightly scarey 12% descent if you come from Dunoon, a mega slog if you come from Portavadie. Great views over the Kyle of Bute!


Slick said:


> I'm going to try that one. I have seen bits of it but it looked like one of those that would stop very abruptly.


Well, I did all the way it years ago from Glasgow, before the landslip in Port Glasgow, then we got a bit lost on top of Greenock, the signage stopped abruptly, like you say. We got there eventually.


bruce1530 said:


> I gather theres a “gap” in Port Glasgow, due to a landslip. The diversion route is pretty steep.


Must do this again, when it's cooler though!

A few rides to report from me this week: I had a few days off, made an effort not to be lazy, also need to keep up with the CC mob on MCL somehow 
So, on Tuesday I joined Freewheel North for their shorter ride, with the distance from home plus a few errands after I made it a 20 miler.
Because of the easier pace got a chance to stop for some pictures - from Pollock Park in Glasgow:
My bike in front of a baby Highland Cow




Cyclists under an Elephant 




On Wednesday I went out on my own, exploring an on road route to get to the Forth and Clyde canal while bypassing Kelvingrove Park.
Stopped in the west end to snap a traditional building, part of Glasgow Uni:




Found some quiet roads to get where I wanted to, ended up in Clydebank where I got a this "your bike in front of a bigger bike" picture:



Here the canal route crosses with the segregated path route from Glasgow.
That's the route I took to go back.
The Tall Ship at the Transport Museum on the river Clyde seems parked on wasteland from this view:




On Friday another ride with Freewheel North.
We got promised a "bike orchestra" at our destination, a project by a musician that has started cycling and has this idea of making music using your bike as an instrument.
We were not too pleased when asked to hit our spokes, frames, saddles with chopsticks to play a tune!
The artist mentioned an ex pro invited to the project that refused to hit his carbon frame, she thought it was because of marginal gains, thinking it was somewhat silly 
Nevertheless we did make an effort before making a swift exit 




Today I combined a visit to a pal in the East East end of Glasgow with a route reccie to a nature reserve, Hogganfield Park.
Got there no problems, will extend another time when the weather is cooler, discovered some nice cycling to be done in the area.
I took another route back to town, wanting to join the bit I knew that started from the city centre.
Sadly, as most of these inner city cycling routes do, it crossed a dodgy, glass strewn motorway underpass.
I won't be taking this route again.
Here, instead of the usual Loch and swans pictures is one of the Glasgow Royal Infirmary taken from above, while I was pondering which way to go.




All in all, with the commuting miles, it was a 100 mile week for me, I'm glad I didn't give in to my tendency of being lazy in my days off!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

If I had thought of it, I would have posted my ride (from yesterday) here today and linked to it from the forum ride thread, but I have done it the other way round ... So, there is -> My Ride Today <- from yesterday!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

Oops, I linked to the wrong post! I have corrected it now ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jul 2018)

Whatever threads they are in, it is always a pleasure to read about your rides @ColinJ


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Whatever threads they are in, it is always a pleasure to read about your rides @ColinJ


Thanks, but I bet you haven't had the chance to read the full thing yet!


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I have been slowly building up my rides in the last 3 weeks after nearly 4 months off the bike and today really tested my only semi-recovered fitness. Long before the accident that kept me off the bike for so long, me and my younger brother booked places on the 2018 Welsh Velothon 140km ride. I was determined to stick to the plan so this morning set off at 7.30 into the already rapidly rising heat.
> 
> It soon got almost unbearably hot. I never thought i could drink so much water during a ride, but with teperatures topping 30 degrees it was essential!
> 
> ...


Great effort Skolly the recovery must be on track which is great to read


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> looks like she did no wrong to me and moved tight to her left long before you arrived at her vehicle on a singletrack road. I would suggest that you were going a bit quick for the conditions and available view.
> 
> Your comment about it being a familiar fast descent is slightly damning and if you make a habit of blasting down such a narrow road that has blind corners on it you will eventually come unstuck!



Interesting, this - I've ridden this road 372 times in the other direction, and 31 times in this direction and yesterday was one of the slowest ever rides along there.

I've often met cars on the bends but they've always been on their left rather than on my left, which is where this car was when I first spotted her. The lead-up to these bends is a long straight downhill, so I've always reduced the speed from 30mph on the straights to 20mph before approaching the bend. But yes, this goes to show that a slower ride round the bends is a good idea


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2018)

Currently on my hols in Cornwall . Managed a 12 mile spin on the evening of arrival to keep my run of consecutive days (126) of riding going. Had fitted my old rear wheel which has lower gears for all the hills . During this ride it starting make some strange noises . Which if any who rode the recent York ,Humber bridge ride my have heard as I used this wheel as best wheel was in for repair .Second morning out early 0630 out on some deserted lanes in glorious conditions . 11 miles in coasted round a corner went to pedal and my legs were spinning but no drive as the freehub refused to engage . Pulled over bit of ignorant fettling and it engaged  another mile and it happens again this time there was no fixing it . I now faced with an 8 mile walk back to holiday home . No family rescue as where we stay has no mobile signal so can't ring for help . A combination of pushing scooting and rolling down hills got me home a bit late for breakfast . While walking a rider pulls over to offer help but obviously nothing can be done he's local so he recommends an Lbs which would be open on a Sunday .After breakfast while travelling on a family trip I find myself in Clive Mitchell cycles in Summer court . They say leave it with us to see what they could do . After drooling over a £9000 S Works I drag myself away . Nice family day out and call it on the way back and it's fixed . So this morning I'm out again  and the run is saved  25 miles with 2400ft of upness including a short 25% I needed the lower gears on that one . Glorious ride done before it gets to hot and the roads are a bit quieter . 1 short stretch of the A30 which wasn't fun to be off it . So big up to Clive Mitchell cycles saved the day I was considering buying a new wheel just to keep the run going do they saved me money as well


----------



## C R (9 Jul 2018)

Yesterday's ride, but been busy with family things.

After last weeks ride along Bredon Hill I came up with a sort of hare brained plan of trying to cycle to Bredon Tower, as I had seen some photos of people with bikes up there.

With that in mind I set off at about 7:15, hoping to have some cooler temperatures, but not much joy on that point, the sun was already rather strong. Started up Hatfield Bank, and managed a new PB there, without really trying. I am now doing the segment under three minutes, which is an achievement, considering I had to walk the bike from half way up just about a year ago. Then Stonehall Common, down the short Pirton hill (managed my fastest yet here, 35mph) and past Croome. The thing with this route is that Bredon Hill can be seen pretty much straight ahead all the time.

After Croome follow Rebecca Road, and then a right past Besford and on to Defford. Then is a very short segment of the Pershore-Upton road, and the right turn towards Eckington that I had commented on with contributions from @twentysix by twentyfive and @Aravis. I take the same approach as them in here, taking the lane, but I am still scared that some idiot will come tearing up the hill, and doesn't see me in the middle of the lane until it is too late, having read their experiences, and considering the road is quieter at this time of day, is quite reassuring. I may try @Aravis's suggestion of the road further up next time.

After the turn is a quick run down to the bridge, and then a short sharp climb to Eckington itself. From there the turn for the Combertons comes quickly, and the road climbs gently by the north side of the hill.

Near the highest point of the road is Deer Park Hall, and a road takes to the right towards the hill. I followed this road, but it shortly forks into two, and the bit I needed to follow for the tower is a dirt track with loose gravel and deep ruts, which made me think twice about attempting to continue. I did continue, first walking the bike for a short distance, and then pedaling when the slope eased a bit. Here I hit two problems, the lowest gear in my bike is not low enough (must really think now of getting that triple), and I am not good at difficult tracks, carried on trying for a little bit, but after nearly coming off twice in about 20m I decided to give up for my own safety, and walked the bike back down to the tarmaced road.

Back on the main road Little Comberton came very quickly. In here I had a close pass from a roady, who was coming down too fast for the road with cars parked near a blind bend, but luckily for him no cars where coming from the other side. Pershore came quickly after, and then the Holloway, which I managed in under three minutes for the first time. Then it was Besford Bridge, Wadborough, Littleworth and the swift dash past Norton Church.

24.4 miles with an average of 13.6mph, including the Bredon Hill attempt. My speed and time were much better than I expected, as I was feeling not all there most of the time. July total stands a 83 miles so far, and have now ridden more miles this year than in the whole of last year. With a bit of luck I may manage to double last years mileage.

Nice ride, shame for the aborted climb, but I don't think I will be ever able to do that sort of thing, will probably do a family walk and picnic up there though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2018)

I've got a couple of rides to report on: 

Yesterday I headed down to Ludlow to meet up with @gavgav and ride the Velo Salopia sportive. Meeting up at ride HQ at Ludow Brewery everything was nicely organised and relaxed at registration then we set off with the second wave of riders (15 or 20 going at a time so as not to crowd the roads too much) and very quickly caught up with the first wave who had been held up by a set of traffic lights.

Leaving town we were straight into the biggest climb of the day (over 600 feet in around a couple of miles) up through the Mortimer Forest on the road to Wigmore. Gav had decided to risk using his carbon bike for this as he didn't want to be held back but with it having a standard double and a 39-25 granny gear it was always going to be quite an effort getting up this one. Despite that he did really well and made it up the climb without stops and we even overtook one of the other riders before reaching the summit.

The descent was fast and exciting with over 36 mph recorded. An added frission was that the road surface is quite dodgy so you have to keep your wits about you. As the road leveled out at the bottom the faster riders got on ahead and we settled down into a pace that was comfortable for us.

From Wigmore we were onto the A4110 which isn't busy as A roads go but had some fast traffic and the road surface has been kept down to Herefordshire Council's standards so needed quite a bit of care. It was however mostly downhill as far as our next turning so we got some good cruising speeds going along here. A few faster riders went past and there was a moment when a red German saloon came skimming close past us then the driver leaned on the horn because he couldn't get past the group ahead of us. Lovely chap.

After turning off this road onto the B4362 we had a couple more close passes and caught a couple of ladies (also on the sportive) who commented that they'd had the same and that they were expanding their vocabulary.

Fortunately, after those first few close passes things settled down and the ride to our next turning was fine. We had a quick drink stop near the karting circuit at Kinsham where the two riders we'd overtaken passed us again, then we tackled the deceptively steep climb to Upper Kinsham which was quite a pull, especially as the day was warming up now. This road is a bit undulating which allowed us to catch and overtake the ladies again but it eventually flattens out nicely on the approach to Leintwardine where we found some spectators on the bridge clapping and cheering on the riders which was nice and helped take our minds off the climb out of town.

The road to Clungunford is quite lumpy and the enjoyment of a 30 mph descent on the way was spoiled a bit by an overtaking motorist cutting across in front of Gav. The feed station in the village was quite welcome with a nice mix of nibbles on offer as well as gels for the guys taking it seriously. I got asked how I managed to ride on a Brooks saddle . The ladies caught us again and took a shorter break so were on the road ahead of us again - we would swap places on the road with them a couple more times before getting back to Ludlow.

Setting off after our stop it was more of a pull than I'd expected on the way to Hopton Heath but I knew there was a more testing one. This is a nasty little climb, not entirely because of the steepness but more because you can see how high you have to climb before you even get to it. Gav managed it fine by standing on the pedals and we enjoyed the descent most of the way to Purslow.

We weren't doing badly but this is one of Gav's biggest rides of the year so far so I could see he was getting tired. The climb at Purslow wasn't particularly welcome but with that out of the way it's mostly easy going through Aston-on-Clun to Craven Arms where another quick drink stop was taken.

From Craven Arms to Pedlars Rest is a steady climb so our pace slowed again and wasn't helped by temporary traffic lights on the way (we elected to let the cars behind us pass before heading through the single lane ourselves).

Turning off this road we were onto the home stretch. The gradient would be in our favour almost the whole way back to the brewery and we had the wind behind us as well so despite tired legs we set a good pace matching that of a couple of riders ahead. One last drink stop was taken by the racecourse then we braved the short section along the A49 which wasn't too bad really despite plenty of traffic.

The finish line was a very welcome sight and more so was the free pint included with our entry (along with a souvenir glass).

49.6 miles for the day at 13.5 mph moving average (dropping to around 11.5 with stops included). At the start we'd looked round at all the expensive bikes and said we'd be happy with just not finishing last. As it turns out we did a bit better than that coming in almost in the middle of the field and over an hour ahead of some of the later finishers.

Although were were passing through some very picturesque areas very few photos were taken this time.






At the start and practically ready to go.





Gav taking a break near Kinsham.





View from the drink stop near Kinsham.





Success. Back where we started and Gav enjoys his well earned pint.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2018)

Today's ride:

With the legs feeling okay after yesterday I headed out early to get a few more miles in on the Galaxy while it was cool. I went for my anti-clockwise Melverley route (Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Westbury, Nox, Condover, and back).

I was early enough to miss most of the kids heading for school and got on fairly well at the start. In the light northerly wind it seemed easy going and I found myself pushing along harder as my enthusiasm got the better of me, even up the climb at Prince's Oak.

The long straight from Westbury to Nox was as good as ever (about 3 miles of gentle downhill here) but at Condover I found that the gentle northerly had strengthened a bit so the last 3 miles or so were an effort.

A nice quick spin which I thoroughly enjoyed. 34.8 miles at 16.4 mph average.





Just the one pic today from my drink stop near Nox.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> After last weeks ride along Bredon Hill I came up with a sort of hare brained plan of trying to cycle to Bredon Tower, as I had seen some photos of people with bikes up there.



I spent my formative years a few miles from Bredon Hill.

Me and my childhood chums used to ride around it as a long - for us - circuit.

It never occurred to us to ride up it, probably because there is no road up there and this was long before mountain bikes.

We did walk up a couple of times.

Excitement at the summit was occasionally provided by RAF jets doing low flying exercises - you could look down onto the top of the jet.

While I'm on, an area just to the north west of Bredon Hill called Nafford is worth a visit.

The Avon forms an island, so there's a lock, a couple of footbridges and a weir, as well as several natural lakes.

It's reached by a right of way rather than a road, but it is easily ridable, or it was 40-odd years ago.

https://binged.it/2MZELv3


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2018)

Out the door just before 6am to go bag some more explorer squares. First square was just north of Burton on Trent roughly 32 miles away,

I did my usual route planning trick of just clicking on the squares I needed and not looking at anything else. So in the first 15 miles or so saw me climb passed @13 rider house, not a big climb but a steep little bugger, followed by Polly Botts, this is used by some local clubs for their hill climbing comps, followed by a nasty but luckily short ride into Peggs Green. In fact the first 32 miles were either climbing or descending, vrtually no flat.

After bagging the first square I go through Burton. Was mayhem due to some roadworks, luckily I just filtered by it all and then had the road to myself for a while as I went up another hill.

Zig zag through some squares around Swadlincote and onto Orton on the Hill, yes another blinking hill, again not long but steep enough.

A bit of flat to Atherstone and then another climb the other side of it. Then more zig zagging up and down hills for more squares.

Through Coventry, onto Sutton Wharf for a coffee and butty and home

126 miles done with over 6,500 feet of climbing. 51 feet per mile, not a lot for some on here, but for around here that is more climbing than normal.

Added bonus, after uploading the ride to Strava I sit number one on a challenge - that won't last but I'll bask in the virtual glory for a few minutes







https://www.strava.com/activities/1691158372


----------



## PatrickPending (9 Jul 2018)

My ride yesterday - 81km down to Easenhall

Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire- Ashby Parva - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Ansty - Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Countesthorpe 

Actually its my first ride down to Easenhall - not been past Brinklow before (well apart from on my commute to Walsgrave hospital from Blaby). Was nice too...first time I've seen Brinklow castle - and I must have cycled within 100m of it many times on my commute. Must explore round there a bit more, would have yesterday but it was a bit warm and my water bottle was close to empty by this point too.​


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> My ride yesterday - 81km down to Easenhall
> 
> Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire- Ashby Parva - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Ansty - Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Countesthorpe
> 
> Actually its my first ride down to Easenhall - not been past Brinklow before (well apart from on my commute to Walsgrave hospital from Blaby). Was nice too...first time I've seen Brinklow castle - and I must have cycled within 100m of it many times on my commute. Must explore round there a bit more, would have yesterday but it was a bit warm and my water bottle was close to empty by this point too.​



I went through Brinklow today.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Out the door just before 6am to go bag some more explorer squares. First square was just north of Burton on Trent roughly 32 miles away,
> 
> I did my usual route planning trick of just clicking on the squares I needed and not looking at anything else. So in the first 15 miles or so saw me climb passed @13 rider house, not a big climb but a steep little bugger, followed by Polly Botts, this is used by some local clubs for their hill climbing comps, followed by a nasty but luckily short ride into Peggs Green. In fact the first 32 miles were either climbing or descending, vrtually no flat.
> 
> ...


Did you stop to water my plants ? As you went by . 50ft a mile pah I'm averaging around 90 so far in 3 rides so far it's hilly here


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Did you stop to water my plants ? As you went by . 50ft a mile pah I'm averaging around 90 so far in 3 rides so far it's hilly here



 

50 foot is enough for me.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Did you stop to water my plants ? As you went by . 50ft a mile pah I'm averaging around 90 so far in 3 rides so far it's hilly here


90 ft/mile pah () - the _typical _ride that I do in Yorkshire/Lancashire is about 20 m/km (106 ft/mile)! Some hilly rides are as much as 25 m/km (132 ft/mile). Some shorter hilly rides with maximum lumpiness have been about 28 m/km (close to 150 ft/mile). 

It's not so bad now that I am a more sensible size and use a triple chainset but when I used to do those rides weighing more than 17 stone using a standard double chainset it was _horribly _hard! 

Now we will get someone from the Andes/Pyrenees/Alps/Dolomites/[Insert other mountainous region here] posting that _their _typical ride has 40 m/km (212 ft/mile) of climbing!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Local roads down to Barwick Road, across Cock Beck and up the hill into Scholes and the Coronation Tree, then a bit more up before the long descent through Barwick and all the way back to Cock beck again, where the climb up Cattle Lane starts. A few undulations bring you to Aberford, then under the A1(M) and a bit more climbing up to Lotherton Gates and onto the B1217 and down the hill, past the Crooked Billet and the right up the sharp incline and into Saxton.
> Back out into the countryside and across the A162 into Barkston Ash, then the long straight along Common Lane to Church Fenton.


Allmost mine too, as I riode that way to Barwick-in-Elmet, back to Aberford, then to Saxton



NorthernDave said:


> Lots of cyclists and half the MotoGP grid passed while I was stopped and I was soon on my way heading back for Church Fenton to complete the airfield loop.
> Back through the village and past the station, where quite a few photographers were starting to gather for the Flying Scotsman which was due to pass through in about 40 minutes - I think @Richard A Thackeray was going to see it somewhere between there and Garforth?
> The long straight to Barkston Ash, then a wiggle up the A162 and Saxon Lane into Saxton, before heading out of the village on Cold Hill Lane (a very inappropriate name today!) and down onto Copley Lane heading for Lotherton Gates.


Yes, at the railway bridge to the west of Micklefield Station, on the road between 'Peckfield Bar' & HookMoor


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jul 2018)

Gospel Pass ride today. A bit of marauding across the Welsh Frontier to see if @welsh dragon is awake. I didn't see many Welsh folk out and about. I imagine they are cowering indoors as the bright yellow god is prominent in the blue sky. Very scary for a race who are used to grey and wet. A very evil god is this shiny hot one.

I got up early to head out before the heat of the day. Dawn is a lovely quiet time. I took the short but hilly route to Ross on Wye. One or two folks were about when I got there but all the shops were still shut. The main A40 was busy tho' but I negotiated the "compulsory" bits OK. The Hereford road was also carrying some traffic so I was glad to turn onto the quieter route for Skenfrith. This road is a bit of a roller coaster with a noticeable descent into Skenfrith. It presages a steady and steepening climb for Cross Ash where I turned off onto another climb for Campston Hill. Up here the views across to Skirrid and the Sugar Loaf were just stunning. I had been looking over towards Orcop and Garway where I rode recently with Mrs 26. I dropped off Campston Hill for Llanvihangel Crucorney which would take me into the Vale of Ewyas and on to the climb of the Gospel Pass. This is the big one. It's a steady ramp upwards for 10 miles to Capel Y Ffin passing the ruins of Llanthony Priory on the way. Then the road kicks up steeply for about 2.5 miles to the summit at 1800 feet. It's a narrow road all the way and best ridden "out of season". The views back to the Brecon Beacons and the mid Welsh hills were just stunning. I dropped off taking it steady as it is quite a technical descent of about 5 miles. My reward was the cafe in Hay on Wye at 62 miles which did me some lovely nosh. Two riders turned up while I was there, one wearing a GV shirt. Not sure how he got that as he hasn't been on GV tour.

My route now followed the River Wye on a roller coaster run for Tyberton where I turned into smaller lanes to set me up for the run to Wormelow Tump. I could see the Orcop and Garway Hills again this time from the opposite side. I found the narrow lane for Hoarwithy which had the junction covered in loose sand washed from the banks and fields. What a dangerous turn - Highways Authority take note. At Hoarwithy I refilled my bottle at the pub before climbing away from the River Wye for the Marcle Hills. On the ridge May Hill was showing well over to the south east. Dropping to Much Marcle lined me up for the standard Broom's Green and Bromsberrow return. Despite my legs deciding they'd had enough I took the the slightly longer run through the Castlemorton and Hanley Swan lanes. I'd made the most of the cool of the early morning but not found the later warming up too bad as there seemed to be a cooling breeze. Just slightly short of 7000 feet of climbing and 122 smiles today.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jul 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Gospel Pass ride today. A bit of marauding across the Welsh Frontier to see if @welsh dragon is awake. I didn't see many Welsh folk out and about. I imagine they are cowering indoors as the bright yellow god is prominent in the blue sky. Very scary for a race who are used to grey and wet. A very evil god is this shiny hot one.
> 
> I got up early to head out before the heat of the day. Dawn is a lovely quiet time. I took the short but hilly route to Ross on Wye. One or two folks were about when I got there but all the shops were still shut. The main A40 was busy tho' but I negotiated the "compulsory" bits OK. The Hereford road was also carrying some traffic so I was glad to turn onto the quieter route for Skenfrith. This road is a bit of a roller coaster with a noticeable descent into Skenfrith. It presages a steady and steepening climb for Cross Ash where I turned off onto another climb for Campston Hill. Up here the views across to Skirrid and the Sugar Loaf were just stunning. I had been looking over towards Orcop and Garway where I rode recently with Mrs 26. I dropped off Campston Hill for Llanvihangel Crucorney which would take me into the Vale of Ewyas and on to the climb of the Gospel Pass. This is the big one. It's a steady ramp upwards for 10 miles to Capel Y Ffin passing the ruins of Llanthony Priory on the way. Then the road kicks up steeply for about 2.5 miles to the summit at 1800 feet. It's a narrow road all the way and best ridden "out of season". The views back to the Brecon Beacons and the mid Welsh hills were just stunning. I dropped off taking it steady as it is quite a technical descent of about 5 miles. My reward was the cafe in Hay on Wye at 62 miles which did me some lovely nosh. Two riders turned up while I was there, one wearing a GV shirt. Not sure how he got that as he hasn't been on GV tour.
> 
> My route now followed the River Wye on a roller coaster run for Tyberton where I turned into smaller lanes to set me up for the run to Wormelow Tump. I could see the Orcop and Garway Hills again this time from the opposite side. I found the narrow lane for Hoarwithy which had the junction covered in loose sand washed from the banks and fields. What a dangerous turn - Highways Authority take note. At Hoarwithy I refilled my bottle at the pub before climbing away from the River Wye for the Marcle Hills. On the ridge May Hill was showing well over to the south east. Dropping to Much Marcle lined me up for the standard Broom's Green and Bromsberrow return. Despite my legs deciding they'd had enough I took the the slightly longer run through the Castlemorton and Hanley Swan lanes. I'd made the most of the cool of the early morning but not found the later warming up too bad as there seemed to be a cooling breeze. Just slightly short of 7000 feet of climbing and 122 smiles today.




Well done 26x26. Kudos for your ride.  Welsh people are not used to seeing that yellow thing in the sky. We are more used to lots of rain, so when it does appear, we all run and hide indoors.


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> My ride yesterday - 81km down to Easenhall
> 
> Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire- Ashby Parva - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Ansty - Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Countesthorpe
> 
> Actually its my first ride down to Easenhall - not been past Brinklow before (well apart from on my commute to Walsgrave hospital from Blaby). Was nice too...first time I've seen Brinklow castle - and I must have cycled within 100m of it many times on my commute. Must explore round there a bit more, would have yesterday but it was a bit warm and my water bottle was close to empty by this point too.​




Been through Brinklow on several occasions.Was not even awair that Brinklow had a castle


----------



## Biff600 (9 Jul 2018)

After being on the beer from 11am on Saturday and watching the football, I really didn't think I'd be in any fit state to get out on the bike on Sunday, but...............

...........I did, and clocked up *38 *miles in *2hrs12mins. 
*
I decided to just follow a route that I'd put in the Garmin, and not look at the speed or distance until I got back, just take it easy and enjoy the day
I was pleasantly suprised to see that my average speed for the trip was *17.3 *mph, not bad for a bloke still full of beer and kebab !!!

Saturday....








Sunday.....





*
*


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> 90 ft/mile pah () - the _typical _ride that I do in Yorkshire/Lancashire is about 20 m/km (106 ft/mile)! Some hilly rides are as much as 25 m/km (132 ft/mile). Some shorter hilly rides with maximum lumpiness have been about 28 m/km (close to 150 ft/mile).
> 
> It's not so bad now that I am a more sensible size and use a triple chainset but when I used to do those rides weighing more than 17 stone using a standard double chainset it was _horribly _hard!
> 
> Now we will get someone from the Andes/Pyrenees/Alps/Dolomites/[Insert other mountainous region here] posting that _their _typical ride has 40 m/km (212 ft/mile) of climbing!


Round here I am lucky to get 30 ft/ miles, in fact last one was only 20
On the Isle of Wight average over 50 ft/mile
Have managed a few rides over 100 ft per mile in Devon, Lake District (Wrynose Pass), and Mt Ventoux


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2018)

Stonechat said:


> Round here I am lucky to get 30 ft/ miles, in fact last one was only 20
> On the Isle of Wight average over 50 ft/mile
> Have managed a few rides over 100 ft per mile in Devon, Lake District (Wrynose Pass), and Mt Ventoux


I do like the hills, but I would also like there to be more quiet flat routes round here. The only respite for me is to go up and down the valley A-roads, which are where 99% of the traffic is. 

There are days when I would like to go out and do a quick 30-40 flat kms if I could but I can't face the valley roads yet again.


----------



## PatrickPending (9 Jul 2018)

pawl said:


> Been through Brinklow on several occasions.Was not even awair that Brinklow had a castle


its more of a mound....quite a big one though!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Interesting, this - I've ridden this road 372 times in the other direction, and 31 times in this direction and yesterday was one of the slowest ever rides along there.
> I've often met cars on the bends but they've always been on their left rather than on my left, which is where this car was when I first spotted her. The lead-up to these bends is a long straight downhill, so I've always reduced the speed from 30mph on the straights to 20mph before approaching the bend. But yes, this goes to show that a slower ride round the bends is a good idea


Don't take my comments as a personal criticism. It is just that most such 'incidents' can usually be avoided if one or both parties approach the situation (in this case a blind bend on a single track road) with less speed and remember the old adage 'be sure you can stop in the distance you can see to be clear' which it appears neither of you could/did.
I will make a disclaimer though and admit that I don't know the road, I wasn't there and the camera perspective may be giving me a very misleading view, so please take my points for what they are, constructive suggestions rather than critical accusations 

I don't think it is fair to plaster the video on the internet with the accusatory title and naming/shaming inclusion of the vehicle reg so perhaps you could take that down or at least remove/obscure the reg number?

Stay safe out there peeps!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> Yesterday's ride, but been busy with family things.
> 
> After last weeks ride along Bredon Hill I came up with a sort of hare brained plan of trying to cycle to Bredon Tower, as I had seen some photos of people with bikes up there.
> 
> ...


Ah - you picked a difficult way up Bredon Hill. That route is a fairly tough walk. I've ridden to the Tower many years ago but I went up from the southern end of the Hill. IIRC I went up from Conderton. Slope is much easier and all rideable IIRC


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Don't take my comments as a personal criticism. It is just that most such 'incidents' can usually be avoided if one or both parties approach the situation (in this case a blind bend on a single track road) with less speed and remember the old adage 'be sure you can stop in the distance you can see to be clear' which it appears neither of you could/did.
> I will make a disclaimer though and admit that I don't know the road, I wasn't there and the camera perspective may be giving me a very misleading view, so please take my points for what they are, constructive suggestions rather than critical accusations
> 
> I don't think it is fair to plaster the video on the internet with the accusatory title and naming/shaming inclusion of the vehicle reg so perhaps you could take that down or at least remove/obscure the reg number?
> ...



Not taken personally at all... the fact that the driver came round the bend hard up against the wrong side of the road caused me a moment of concern as I grabbed the brakes, she then corrected her line. I've taken the reg off the video though.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jul 2018)

As promised, here are some pictures from the Velothon Wales ride on Sunday...

Before; Waiting for the off, little brother left of shot and his cycling buddy on the right.






Group A away. We were in group D so still had a 30min wait (during which time it continued to heat up).





One of the official photos taken of me climbing The Tumble, note the lack of other riders with a heck of a lot of people giving up in the heat and walking up the hill. I must admit, while the 1st third of the climb wasn't too bad under the shade of the trees, as soon as you emerged onto the bare hillside you were hit by an almost dessert like arid heat! I rode to the top and didn't even stop at the feed station there for food or drink...





Caerphilly Castle and the final big hill of the ride. I was clean out of water in the baking heat and spitting feathers but luckily had found an unofficial water stop just a few hundred yards before the climb up Caerphilly Mountain so managed to get the fluids needed to get me to the finish line...





All done, just had to walk around the corner to collect my medal.





Final picture, because I think it is just a good action shot of me on the day.






I am tempted to buy some of the official pics as they have captured a few reasonable shots. I am waiting to see if any more get added to the album first as I don't know how they managed to only get pictures of me holding the bars. Every time I saw a photographer that looked even remotely official/professional (and anyone else pointing a lens) I showboated to the extreme, dancing, double thumbs up, non-handed, hands in the air and waved them around like I just didn't care, yet all the pictures seen so far are of me gripping the bars looking serious? I just clowned about for the entire ride


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jul 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> While I'm on, an area just to the north west of Bredon Hill called Nafford is worth a visit.
> 
> The Avon forms an island, so there's a lock, a couple of footbridges and a weir, as well as several natural lakes.
> 
> It's reached by a right of way rather than a road, but it is easily ridable, or it was 40-odd years ago.



Yep - Nafford locks are still rideable. The locks themselves have been revamped since you were there last. Birlingham churchyard is a lovely spot in the snowdrop/crocus season


----------



## C R (10 Jul 2018)

Thanks @Pale Rider and @twentysix by twentyfive for the Nafford suggestion, I will definitely try it, possibly as soon as this weekend. I will also try the other suggestion to go up the hill at some point. Reports will follow as and when.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> Thanks @Pale Rider and @twentysix by twentyfive for the Nafford suggestion, I will definitely try it, possibly as soon as this weekend. I will also try the other suggestion to go up the hill at some point. Reports will follow as and when.



Hope you can get a pic or two.

An elderly relation of mine referred to the area as 'Nafford Mill'.

A quick google suggests there were mills at Nafford for a few hundred years until what I suspect was the last one burned down in 1909.

https://catalogue.millsarchive.org/..._home_artefactual_digi_objects_Rest_21072.pdf

http://www.eveshamjournal.co.uk/news/past/4385843.Mill_at_beauty_spot_is_destroyed_by_fire/


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2018)

My ride today consisted of riding 2 miles and walking 2 miles. Another puncture at the 2 mile mark for me. Taking the wheel off by the roadside with the nexus hub gears would be awkward at best.

Co2 canister is great if you know how to use it which clearly i didn't, so it was a 2 mile walk home. Next time read the instructions before trying to use things.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jul 2018)

A few more miles on another fairly regular route but with a bit of bridleway thrown in for variety.

It's a bit cooler and cloudier out today and just nice for riding. I took the knockabout bike as I was planning to go off road a little bit and headed for Longnor, Acton Burnell and Cressage to start with which was all very uneventful and enjoyable.

Having made my way to Eyton on Severn there is the mentioned bridleway which is one that I've looked at frequently and said to myself I'll ride that one day. Well, today was the day and although it looked appealing the track starts very rough being surfaced with chunks of stone and broken brick, then the track ends and the path continues along the edge of a couple of fields. It had been mowed to keep it accessable which was nice but it was still hard work but worth it for the change of scenery which included a pool I wasn't expecting as it's not marked on the map.

I did enjoy my little excursion but was glad to get back onto some easier riding on tarmac. Unfortunately the drivers were a bit dopey today around the Wroxeter area so the next bit of lane and bridleway (that I often ride) was a nice escape.

I got on well enough through Atcham but I could feel the past couple of days riding in the legs so didn't rush the rest of the ride and went over Lyth Hill to keep my time on the A49 to a minimum.

Dead-on 33 miles recorded at a leisurely 13.3 mph average.






On the way to Eyton on Severn the countryside is looking pretty parched.





The bridleway to Donnington. Time for some exploring.





The pool I wasn't expecting. The bridleway continues along the field edge to the left. It's surprisingly hard work riding through the grass.





Later on and a shot of Cronkhill. With the Italianate styling and the dry conditions we could actually be somewhere on the continent.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> My ride today consisted of riding 2 miles and walking 2 miles. Another puncture at the 2 mile mark for me. Taking the wheel off by the roadside with the nexus hub gears would be awkward at best.
> 
> *Co2 canister is great if you know how to use it which clearly i didn't, so it was a 2 mile walk home. Next time read the instructions before trying to use things.*



I would laugh at the Co2 comment but I've done exactly the same.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jul 2018)

A ride from a village called Joyeaux today. This corner of the Ain department is peppered with lakes. We saw plenty of birds including white stork, purple heron, squacco heron, night heron and a coypu, which isn't a bird.
The region is also peppered with sunflower fields.















We stopped somewhere for a drink, but I can't remember where.... it was after a solid block of headwind though, it was blowy out!

Then we returned to Joyeaux. There is a restaurant there by the name of Le blue biciclette,or something. We stopped there before returning to the car. Lunch was had, very good too! 

















26 miles at no great speed!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1693126059


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I would laugh at the Co2 comment but I've done exactly the same.




Mm. I screwed the bottle into the valve, but i didn't realise that just doing that doesnt pierce the top of the canister, so sod all was coming out. Doh.

This is the one that i have.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jul 2018)

Up to early after last night at w*rk, so figured an amble was in order. The RAF100 flypast route was local, so Windsor Great Park was heaving. I was far too early anyway, so ended up doing a steady loop and then headed home. Back in Egham 10 minutes before the flypast, so opted to head to the meads at Runneymede Pleasure Grounds to see what came over. According to the blurb only the heavies would pass overhead, and they were right. Thousands of people, cars stopping and blocking the roads, I think they were disappointed. A few commercial conversions flew over and that was it. The fast jets were slightly North and went over Windsor which explained the park being busy.
I think I got away far quicker than all the metal boxes.
25 miles done, and back on the commute tonight.


----------



## TigerT (10 Jul 2018)

Was browsing through my Garmin history today and noticed I was only 26km's off 2000km's for 2018 (my previous best yearly total being around 1400 km's) So headed straight home after work grabbed my Scott and headed out for the most leisurely 27km ever. A well worn route down to the River Glatt along the river for a while turning off just before the airport and heading through the lanes to Bassersdorf, from there into Dietikon and then a slight variation just to get the numbers up to 27, through to Dubendorf, back to Schwamendingen and home. Just enough to take me over the 2000. 

Wonder if I can make 3000 or maybe more :-)


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> A ride from a village called Joyeaux today. This corner of the Ain department is peppered with lakes. We saw plenty of birds including white stork, purple heron, squacco heron, night heron and a coypu, which isn't a bird.
> The region is also peppered with sunflower fields.
> 
> View attachment 418734
> ...



Loving those fields of sunflowers - I'm kinda jealous as they're one of my favourite flowers  Must have smelled amazing, riding past.

Having said that, see if you can buy some local honey. Sunflower honey (miel de tournesol) is absolutely delicious; sweet and buttery...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2018)

Just a 4 mile utility ride to do some Cats Protection stuff today. Had aspirations for a longer ride, but that didn't happen.

Felt decidedly  out there, (I was distinctly under-dressed, hence the bailing out for a longer ride) and had a pesky headwind that made things a bit of a grind.  But hey ho, I got out on the bike. 

Also learnt that my 3/4 tights from Decathlon are most definitely miniature schnauzer-proof.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Jul 2018)

Slightly cooler than last week but still a beautiful ride home from work this evening. 28 miles with an average of 15.7 mph.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Jul 2018)

Time for a mountain bike ride! I had a free day and the weather was once again hot and sunny. I didn't fancy bouncing around the Red Route of a parched and rock solid Cannock Chase on the 87 rigid Saracen so I unlimbered the Bontrager and put some air into the fork. This gives a plush 50mm and, along with the HS33 brakes would hopefully save my poor hands and shoulders from so much of a pounding.
I had decided on two laps of the Follow the Dog route. I find it flows better than the Monkey trail. I can usually do the whole loop without having to put my foot down and stay in the middle ring. Trails were a bit cut up thanks to (I suspect) disk brake bail outs but it was nicely cool among the trees:






First lap took a shade under 50 minutes. I almost managed to get round without touching the ground but a new rock field section caught me out.
Second lap included a return to the car for another bottle and was a shade over 50 minutes. My shoulders are now very sore but all in all an enjoyable ride in the sun. I also got back with a pleasingly dusty carcass! 
Here's a picture of the trusty steed:





Lifting this bike back into the car, I was surprised by the lack of weight. Is anyone else's mountain bike lighter than their road bike?


----------



## Nomadski (10 Jul 2018)

Well did Velothon Wales for the third time, the first on my own, and picked a rather fine day to do it. Too fine for my liking, with temps hitting 30 degrees on the course at one point.

Even as I set off for the start, it was 22 degrees at 6.50am...











The first 30 miles were uneventful, just getting into the swing of things, and trying to dodge the multitude of water bottles laying strewn across the road.

The first big climb up to Celtic Manor was a grind and was the point at which i kinda thought I'd bitten off more than I could chew. The heat was getting to me, and the sweat band in the helmet was starting to leak down onto the glasses, something I had to constantly manage.

Just before Usk an unofficial water stop by a well meaning local caused a major road blockage that went on for some half hour. A little annoyance as the main stop was only a few KMs further along.

The main Usk hub was busy, but some locals also were working tirelessly filling up water bottles from their adjacent house.










After Usk my legs felt heavy, never really getting into a right gear, the heat was too much. On aprevious ride I had stopped to take a photo and the bike fell, and I think this also affected the gearing, maybe a slight bent hangar which was another thing I was managing.

The Tumble...well I had hoped after all my Peaks riding to do it in one go as I had the last time, but it was too much for me and despite some great conversations on the way up I stopped 5 or 6 times to catch a breath, barely beating those who were walking up the hill.










At the top the "extra" water stop (which used to be a main hub en route) had run out of water. So half a can of diet coke later I set off down the fun side of the hill, and as I approached the hard left at the bottom I spotted a fire station with officers outside offering water. After a very grateful refill I set back off and picked up my pace through the south Wales countryside.






When I hit the dual carriageway towards Caerphilly my legs decided to go to jelly again, and felt every bit of the 7% gradient on a very long and quite dull stretch of road. A voice came from behind me and thinking it was something wrong with my bike I slowed only for the fella to tell me excitedly that he'd spent 70 miles trying to spot another Dolan and mine was the first he'd seen. Same colour scheme too, so obviously a man with impeccable taste. 

At Caerphilly a quick stop at the castle as I'd never taken a pic there before, and tbh I needed to dowse my helmet!






Got a lovely back wash via a woman with a bucket of water only too happy to pour over the cyclists, then set off with great gusto for the mountain...

....Only to get right off and said "yeah this isn't going to happen".

I wasn't the only one...






Kudos to everyone who made it up that hill in one go in that weather, after 70 miles.

A guy fell off the bike trying to get up, and his riding partner (dunno if it was his wife) gave absolutely no encouragement other than to get back on the bike and get up the hill with her as she rode off lol. Rest of us were asking if he was alright....she was "COME ON! GET UP THE HILL!" 

Saw another fella getting up in the most zig zaggy fashion possible. Probably gained about 2 foot per swivel. Hey it don't matter how you do it, right?!

At the top I wandered aimlessly between the food and drink stops, not entirely focused on what I wanted to achieve...but eventually filled up with orange juice and set off for the last stretch.

Found a decent group to ride with for the last 12 miles or so, and kept a decent pace up to the finish,






Really tough route, made much tougher for me with the weather. I prefer a bit of cold and even a little rain to unending heat and sunshine.

From Usk onwards though, the support was incredible, the hoses across the road were most welcome, and the number of people going out of their way to provide water to the riders even at the back end, where I was, really was a thing of beauty, and I've posted in every conceivable social media group representing the towns of south wales thanking them for their support, it probably saved injury to somebody.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1691495678


----------



## Nomadski (10 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I do like the hills, but I would also like there to be more quiet flat routes round here. The only respite for me is to go up and down the valley A-roads, which are where 99% of the traffic is.
> 
> There are days when I would like to go out and do a quick 30-40 flat kms if I could but I can't face the valley roads yet again.



You need to bring your bike down to south Manchester, and we can do a nice Cheshire stroll.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2018)

Nomadski said:


> You need to bring your bike down to south Manchester, and we can do a nice Cheshire stroll.


*Cough* ...


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2018)

Nomadski said:


> Well did Velothon Wales for the third time, the first on my own, and picked a rather fine day to do it. Too fine for my liking, with temps hitting 30 degrees on the course at one point.
> 
> Even as I set off for the start, it was 22 degrees at 6.50am...
> 
> ...



44 minutes up The Tumble, ouch!

Those Welsh cakes they were giving away at the Usk stop were bloomin gorgeous, I had a couple or three of those 

I almost got caught at the unofficial stop just before USK but realised what was happening before I got hemmed in and managed to get moving again (just). I think it was just a farmer in the gateway to his field but because it was a narrow single lane it was rapidly jamming up.

I have to admit that Catsash Road barely registered as a hill this time. When I last rode along it I had already done about 175 miles that day cycling from Manchester and thought it was quite hilly. The descent down Belmont hill was a blast though 

I'm surprised you didn't see me. Looking at your timings I must have passed you at some point and I was wearing my cyclechat shirt.

Oh, you might want to obscure your rider number out of the pictures, it gives your name away if that bothers you?


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2018)

I'll just add THIS, for the benefit of @Nomadski

You should/could have been that 1 in 8000 I was looking for?


----------



## Aravis (11 Jul 2018)

Absolutely no chance of writing up yesterday's right last night. For the Imperial Century a Month challenge I did a ride I've been planning for a while, bisecting the Clee Hills to the east of Ludlow. Map and elevation shown below:











A day of two halves really. Until beginning the big climb it was as idyllic as could be imagined, with most lower temperatures than of late and not a breath of wind. Some familiar stuff, but quite a bit of it, especially after Hereford, I'd never done in yesterday's direction. I did find a completely new route after Weobley (the westerly bulge on the map) and that's a keeper.

The climb up to the Clees was for the most part extremely steady, with just a couple of steep ramps, one right at the top. Then an equivalent descent, long enough for the legs to seize. Never mind, I stopped for a feed and a picture of Titterstone Clee:






At the bottom, there's a bridge over the river Rea. For the moment the rivers still seem to have a worthwhile amount of water in them.






As well as the big climb there were four significant aftershocks to come, one starting immediately after the bridge above. I'd carefully noted that they came at 83, 89, 94 and 96 miles, after which there would be little else to fear. I think that knowledge was helpful, but the temperature had risen in the strong afternoon sun, and once back to the lowlands I felt a bit dead until reviving myself at the water stop in Upton-upon-Severn.

A little further back, approaching Martley there was a startling end-on view of the Malverns. I didn't stop for a picture and there wasn't another comparable view, so I'll have to go back.

Because of the expected north-easterly breeze I'd planned to use the A38 from Upton instead of the usual quieter routes, and it worked well. I put in a much stronger finish than had seemed likely when I left the hills, with a good final distance of 135.31 miles.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Jul 2018)

This morning at 4:50 I set off rather nifty for a pre breakfast ride in the wye valley. For some reason I had Squeeze's 'Up the Junction on a loop in my head.

Herefordshire sunrise





It was a beautiful morning for a ride.

River Wye at Ross





28 miles


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2018)

Back on it now the pain killer side effects are manageable. Been out on the MTB two night on a row and I'll be out tonight. Just need to make sure I am back before the drunks start rolling out after the match.

I dare not tell you about stopping to take pictures of a large family of geese or indeed about getting punched by a group of teenagers last night, because I suspect this thread will get locked due to the usual suspects.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2018)

jongooligan said:


> This morning at 4:50 I set off rather nifty for a pre breakfast ride in the wye valley. For some reason I had Squeeze's 'Up the Junction on a loop in my head.


Keep it in your head - once you start actually singing along to it, you'll get some really worried looks!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jul 2018)

A tandem ride today. Out and back to a town called Cremieu, I'd seen the sign saying medieval town, and although it gave us a headwind on the return (and way out) it was a good decision.

It was market day, and they have one of those old, covered markets. I had a pain au chocolat with my earl Grey.

13.5 mph average, considering the strong wind that was good going.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1695170057

































When we booked the accommodation we didn't know there was a nuclear power station on the doorstep.......


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2018)

A few personal achievements after today's ride.

Out the door just before 06:00 to head towards Derby to bag more explorer squares, was rather cloudy and a bit cooler than recent days which was very welcome.

I'd obviously rehydrated from yesterdays ride as I had to stop twice in the first 30 miles to answer the call of nature.

After looping in and out of Derby it was over to Nottingham to do the same before heading to Nice Pie for the cafe stop. The original route was 113 miles but I added another 6 or 7 before the cafe stop and then changed the route home to hit another double metric.

By the time I got to Nice Pie it was sunshine and hot again

So my personal achievements were:

1) Took my max square on Veloviewer to 42 and now sit 17th on the leaderboard 
2) Completed 3 200km rides in a row. 
3) Today saw me complete my 100th imperial - A century of centuries 

Humblebrag over.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1695521574

The heatmap of my imperials:







A big thank you to @13 rider @tallliman @Lilliburlero @Chris Doyle who I have ridden several of my imperials with and the company makes the rides easier.

I should also thank @ianrauk for the imperial a month challenge without which I wouldn't have got the 100 mile bug.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2018)

Usual circuit off road tonight. The geese were in the water and no silly teens. Hardly anyone as there was some sporting event on the telly. Smashed it round and knocked 3 minutes off the time. That will do nicely. Bike needed a good wash as it had about 50 miles of trail dust on it since Monday


----------



## Vantage (11 Jul 2018)

Coffee Ride!

One of the worst things about riding alone is that for me at least, cafe stops are a no go. I just feel.....like a billy-no-mates sat in a cafe on my lonesome so I don't do it. Today however, I was gonna meet the other half for some of that overpriced Costa crap.
Having tidied up the cockpit some more and raised the hoods by twirling the bars around, I set off into sunshine about 9.15. My legs were like jelly. Oh well, it's a flat ride anyhoo till the return trip into Bolton.
Shortly before turning off Chorley Old Road for Queens Park I encountered close passing nob no.1.





I have the cam lens about 5mm to the right of dead centre on the 460mm bar. Merc driver. The dumbass even had a busted brakelight.

A gentle bimble along the wooded riverside trail through Queens Park took my mind off it.
Onto Mayor Street and at the mini roundabout one mile from where I met nob no.1, nob no.2 makes a appearance.





The 'to the left kinda direction' of my bike is me swerving as the t**t squeezed up the right to turn right. No friggin patience. I swore at the sod and told him to wake up.
I carried on up to the lights (0.13 of a mile according to BikeHike) where I waited patiently for them to change. Same can't be said for nob no.3 (in another Merc) who floored it just to get past me.





Not as close as the first two, but when setting off, I tend to wander a little bit till I get some speed up and the to55er flooring it made me wander a bit more as it made me jump.
Some people eh? Wish I had a Star Wars style laser gun on the bars. Or a mini RPG launcher.
Some more tarmac riding and eventually I got onto a bike trail for a mile, past the hospital and onto 9 1/2 miles of traffic free bliss along NCR55 and the Bridgewater Canal.
At Stretford Mall I met Pam, her dad, her bestie and eventually her eldest for a coffee. Woulda been nice if some smokeaholic wasn't gassing me with one cig after another. The sooner they ban smoking the better. Coffees slurped and I was under way again around 12 I think.
Back onto the canal and I took my time plodding along happily. Shortly after Passing Asdas Altrincham store I left the canal to join the Penine Cycleway NCR62. Just as I passed through the gate I was ambushed by a couple sustrans volunteers who were trying to drum up support. Had a nice chat with him and made my way along the path to a now known to me bench further up for a pack of smokey bacon crisps and a sup of water. Not many places left where one can find absolute peace and quiet for any length of time.
This last three miles of listening to gravel crunching under the Landcruisers were my last for the day and I soon hit Mill lane towards Warburton Bridge with its new plastic toll booth and then through Hollins Green and onto that ever so delightful racetrack of Holocroft Lane. Hurty hands forced a stop at the driveway to Franks Farm and the mitts were put on. The EE battery (better known for overheating and exploding) was hooked up to the cam and a Swizzels double lolly was jammed in my gob. During this heatwave I've been doing my best to avoid the stupid tan line associated with mitts but they were a blessing today. My tans pretty even now anyhoo.
A right at Culcheth then it was a mind numbingly boring ride of epicly drab proportions (watching the world cup could only be as dull) through Glazebury, Leigh, Atherton and Westhoughton into Bolton where I stupidly and blindly followed a car in front through the junction of Beaumont Road, Chorley New Road and Victoria Road. It had chanced an amber and by the time I was halfway across, the CNR traffic was on a green light. Cue an Audi driver slamming his brakes on to avoid squishing me.
Sorry  Mr Audi driver.
Victoria Road was climbed in my granniest of granny gears at sub 3mph and Boot Lane was the last bit of nice riding I had. Why?
Coz this BAST**D who clearly saw me decided to block my progress anyway by turning right just in front of me.





All I could shout was "THANKS ALOT!"
His reply was to give me a thumbs up from the driver side window. Feckin smartarse.

Home for about 4 having done 43 and a bit miles and averaging a face peeling 9.9mph!

Le Map!

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25363800


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jul 2018)

Pete M suggested a little outing this afternoon so I rode over to Colwall for the meet. We took a fairly easy and short route to Trumpet where we paused at The Nest for a coffee. Chats ensued with another rider who was there and about to return to Newent.

We headed into Falcon Lane aiming for Leddington and then Broom's Green. The ride seemed fairly easy so I've clearly recovered from Monday's efforts. We took the Castlemorton and Brotheridge Green run back to complete a lovely twiddle in the lanes. 40 smiles


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Jul 2018)

A ride on the road tonight after yesterday's mountain biking. Very empty roads meant my usual 25 mile loop could have been a quick one. Very warm with a light northerly isn't the best wind direction but I decided it would be a ride where I use the big ring!
With a 12-23 cassette I have to drop out of the big ring more often than I would like but the feeble pipe cleaners that pass as my legs struggle with the 53 tooth gear.
Half way through and we're looking good. A quick stop to switch on the rear light and to check out a planning application and I'm soon back to speed.
Change down into the small ring for the only noticeable climb and the chain momentarily jams. After that, I cannot get the chain back on to the big ring.

Second half of the ride in the small ring and the result is I'm a tantilising 0.2mph off my best time. I'll have to check over the gears tomorrow if I get five minutes.


----------



## Stonechat (11 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 3) Today saw me complete my 100th imperial - A century of centuries



Really good @Supersuperleeds 
Excellent


----------



## Donger (11 Jul 2018)

Brilliant achievement, @Supersuperleeds. An Eddington number of 100 is no mean feat.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I'll just add THIS, for the benefit of @Nomadski
> 
> You should/could have been that 1 in 8000 I was looking for?



I probably had too much sweat running down my glasses to see you pal, otherwise I would have given you a hoohah.


----------



## Nomadski (12 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> *Cough* ...



I said "nice Cheshire stroll" :P


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Today saw me complete my 100th imperial - A century of centuries
> 
> Humblebrag over.


A superb effort, to achieve what is my _lifetime_ target in a fraction of the time that I will take. I'm currently only on 43, with another planned for Friday.

PS Now do it again, only this time aim to average 5,000+ ft of climbing per century ...


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A few personal achievements after today's ride.
> 
> Out the door just before 06:00 to head towards Derby to bag more explorer squares, was rather cloudy and a bit cooler than recent days which was very welcome.
> 
> ...



Fantastic achievement @Supersuperleeds and you really did hit that mark in style 

July 7th - 108 miles
July 8th - 13 miles
July 9th - 127 miles
July 10th - 130 miles
July 11th - 127 miles

I really don`t know how you do it


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2018)

Cornish holiday ride this morning out early at 0600 with a slightly fuzzy head ( not sure why ) . Lovely and warm but not too hot . From Holywell bay every ride starts with a 250ft climb in a mile which sets the tone for the ride . On to Newquay on quiet main roads . Up towards the airport on to St Columb major and some quiet lanes towards St Eval constant up and down mainly long drags of climbs . Dropped into St Mawgan and round a corner and was met with a 20% wall  slow grovel up to the airport and a drop into Watergate bay which means another climb out with a couple of switchbacks on it probably around 12 to 15% so another struggle back through Newquay and on to Crantock . This is where a blatant Strava segment chase occured . On a quick spin the other night I got a 7th place on a new segment during which I actually stopped got off the bike to allow a car to squeeze through on a single track road. No cars this morning so full on effort and the KOM mine  a full 20 seconds quicker I now have more KOMs in Cornwall than at home . I feel cycling is not quite as popular here as most segments only have hundreds of people doing them rather than the thousands at home . 32 miles in the bag with 3300 ft of upness still managed 14.8 mph but being to feel the effects of all the climbing and continuous days of riding . Beach day today so nice and chilled day


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wouldn't have got the 100 mile bug.



No cure is there? 

Very well done on all those amazing achievements


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jul 2018)

Our last ride of the holiday... maybe.
We chances upon the Viarhona cycle route, the sign said Geneva 138km. It was traffic free, smooth, scenic and lovely. Only it ran out and signage dried up after 6/7 miles. Eventually we found a bridge to cross the river, but it was closed for resurfacing!
We came back down the valley on the road, then did a little detour before heading for lunch and home.

38 French miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1697510832


----------



## pjd57 (12 Jul 2018)

No big run planned for today.

Started early to meet @gaijintendo before work for a book swap on the canal path in Maryhill.
Pleasure to meet him.

Headed towards the city , got as far as Firhill when I got a message to say my first work visit of the day had cancelled.
Too early to head to second ( and last ) visit. So home and back in bed by 9.

Hours sleep then back to the canal and down to Knightswood.
Got to cycle on the pristine new section of path beside Knightswood park.
Work done and back home.
Quick snack then over to Dalmarnock in the East end.
Along the Clyde through Glasgow green and along to visit my Mrs in Partick, then home.

38 miles in total.



stopped to take a picture of this corner of an ordinary looking block of flats.

Very proud of this corner. All my work from foundations to roof.

So that was my day.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jul 2018)

Easy day for me today, so after the usual silly o'clock commute home I only did 7 miles during the day on utility rides. Bigger plans for tomorrow as I'm off square hunting again


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Jul 2018)

Le ride from hier. Le vacance chateau de Celine has un bon view of a wee hill called le grande colombier which je decided to ride up. Je set oot early parce que le soleil brie. Apres quelques kilometres, un bon view of Culoz.





J'ai fatiguee, this part of the climb is tres steep, just as well I'd put on a 28 dent cirque de grandmere. Chaque km there is a sign showing altitude, distance et moyenne pente. Half way...




Eventually the line des arbres is reached and the dernier couple of km are across an alpine meadow with only the bruit of vache bells to be heard.




Eventually, le sommet.




Et le vue panoramique.




Apreswards, relaxing dans le jardin. The summit is the pale vert patch immediately above my droite grand toe. 





55 Km @ 17.3 Kmph. 1691 metres ascent. 
Apologies pour le Franglais.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2018)

Mes knees sont knackered just par reading that. Chapeau!!!


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Jul 2018)

Fetchez la vache! A grande write up


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jul 2018)

This evening there was a select gathering of 6 of us at Littledean for the Thursday GV outing. Ken P, Simon B, Andrew F, the Rawlings brothers and me. We headed for Huntley thinking that Lee H might be joining us but there was no sign. We continued to Newent to loop back by Blackwells End for Tibberton and Flaxley. Lee appeared coming in the opposite direction so he turned to join us. His new bike was on show - a birthday present from his wife. For a change we took the steep lane over The Slad. That broke the group up but we were almost back to HQ. Bizarrely we had some small amount of rain. Can't remember the last time we even had a drop. 32 smiles


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

Another late afternoon ride today with no excuse for not getting out earlier other than sheer lazyness sitting around the house listening to the radio on a day off work. Just a slower paced 50km mostly sticking to the countryside of Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Rushmere and Bucklesham on the Giant flatbar, then home for a shower and food before driving out to my sister's for my nephew's 14th birthday.
This just about sums up the day.




The route...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2018)

Just completed 5 consecutive days of 100 milers. Yesterday I found hard with any slight incline really hard work. So today I set off for Lincoln which meant apart from Burrough Hill a very flat ride.

Left the house just before 6am and headed through Leicester city centre to get north of the city.

Once I was the other side and into the countryside I pretty much had the world to myself, only downside was the headwind, but it wasn’t particularly strong.

Had a great three or four miles from Tattersall to Woodall Spa. Road was closed so got it all to myself. When I got to the closed bit hopped on the path and around them.

Bacon butty and a brew at Bardney and then 9 miles along the cycle path into Lincoln. Now sat on the train heading home.

Has been a glorious week, 600 miles in five days, short ride tomorrow to take the distance for the week to 1000km

Beer a bath and pizza when I get home.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just completed 5 consecutive days of 100 milers. Yesterday I found hard with any slight incline really hard work. So today I set off for Lincoln which meant apart from Burrough Hill a very flat ride.
> 
> Left the house just before 6am and headed through Leicester city centre to get north of the city.
> 
> ...




Really well done. Great effort.


----------



## derrick (13 Jul 2018)

Little 25 mile loop again this morning, trying to crack the 20 mph average, we ain't far away but it hard work. lol. got back to the pub a bit earlier so it's all good.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1699347887
Not as good as the Tuesday ride, but there was a bit more wind today/
https://www.strava.com/activities/1698232828
Should crack it by the end of the month.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jul 2018)

A rather cooler morning here in sunny Surrey, and an early-ish start saw me out in the rush hour for the first 15 miles or so of the ride until I cleared Esher. Continued to head West through Claygate, Hook, Tolworth and Old Malden before heading North through New Malden then Combe. Back home through familiar roads in Kingston and then Bushey Park.
A brief pause at Weybridge Lock on the Wey Navigation for a munch and pic





A very nice 50 miles, rather more urban than I usually go for but quite enjoyable none the less


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> A superb effort, to achieve what is my _lifetime_ target in a fraction of the time that I will take. I'm currently only on 43, with another planned for Friday.
> 
> PS Now do it again, only this time aim to average 5,000+ ft of climbing per century ...



Today's imperial had the perfect amount of elevation, 107 miles with 1900 feet of climbing


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

Another day off work and so another day in the Suffolk countrside, and I was actually out of the house before midday!

It was a bit cloudy to start with, but soon brightened up into a lovely sunny afternoon, but with a bit of an Easterly breeze picking up. Started out heading northbound to Woodbridge via Kirton and Waldringfield and then out of Woodbridge down towards Bawdsey, but turning off a couple of miles short and going back up through Hollesley and Butley, through Tunstall Forest to Snape, before turrning off to Benhall Green...




A bit of heading roughly west to just outside Sweffling followed before starting the homeward leg through Great Glenham, Parham and Wickham Market...




There then followed another series of minor back roads back to Woodbridge (instead of the more direct 'B' road I'd normally use) and finally the standard route through Martlesham, Brightwell and Kirton for home. 

A total of 67 miles to complete the personal challenge of metric 50, imperial 50 & metric 100 for this month and it's back to 7 straight days of commuting tomorrow.

The details...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Today's imperial had the perfect amount of elevation, 107 miles with 1900 feet of climbing


I rode one with @Littgull today... 163 km (101 miles) with 2,200 m (7,200 ft) of ascent.

This was the profile:








PS I should say more about the ride since it turned out to be a very good route. I'm a bit tired this evening. I'll try to do it tomorrow ...


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jul 2018)

The Cornish riding continues . Had more time as family was having a chilled day today . So out early to follow the Cornish Rattler Sportive route that someone posted in another thread on here . Holywell bay up to Cubert to pick up the route . Perranporth and the climbing begins on to St Agnes the climb out of here was hard . Checked the gps at 10 miles in and I've done 1400ft of climbing . Heading to Porthtowan and the route turns to Blue hills a few swear words were uttered I knew what was coming having done it last year . A scary 25% descent on the brakes all the way round the hairpin at the bottom and on to the wall 33% climb out 




Had to pause at the top to put my heart back into my chest . The climbing eased after Porthtowan around Chasewater and Mount hawke past the cider farm which gives the route it's name . Some lovely quiet lanes to St Columb Major back to the coast road and then the climbs out of Watergate bay and Porth before Newquay ,Crantock and back to Holywell bay just as it getting .53.6 miles in the bag and just 5400ft of upness at a steady 14.1 mph . Perfect timing as cooked breakfast was just done . The legs are begining to feel the relentless climbing I'm averaging over 100ft a mile at home it's around 30ft . The beach awaiting hope the seawater will act like an icebath


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2018)

Am i allowed to report a 12 mile ride.I was going to go down the tow path,but seeing it was Saturday it would have been a little busy.So Otley a place i love.Set off got round Eccup Res,and thought thighs are tight,so nice and slowly down in to Headingley for a latte.Where my church mob were doing an outreach presentation.I sat and had two lattes,during my second one out comes a chap and asks if he could share my table,well like me he likes to talk.Nearly an hour passed it was brilliant.
He was in Leeds for his daughter's graduation ,along with his mother from Bristol 84 she is ,as we talked,he comes from Belper,where my never met him grandad came from.I mentioned a Wetherspoons pub in Morpeth,the place he now lives in,i mention Amble and he lives 20 mins walk away,i mentioned Warkworth Castle and a riverside walk to it,he has done the same,it was a great conversation,sadly i had to leave i cannot do three lattes,So only a short ride but brilliant company at the rest.Cycling is wonderful.
Finally his daughter got a 2.1 in Geology and has walked in to a job in Ireland with a Gold mining company,looking at 11 million quida worth of Gold to be dug out.
I love cycling you can meet some great people with or without a bike.A bike lends itself to conversation.


----------



## delb0y (14 Jul 2018)

Super ride today. Just great fun :-) 56 miles plus 4 to get to the train station.

I got up at 4:45 and had some porridge then cycled into town and caught the train to Bristol Parkway. Cycled from there into Bristol Centre (all lovely cycle paths and interesting neighbourhoods) and then crossed the city, and the docks, and picked up Sustrans Route 41 which is just brilliant! It follows the Avon all the way to the M5 Bridge. I reckon for the first 25 miles of the ride I did less than a mile on the road. The rest were excellent and fun cycle tracks and paths. Then it was over the Avon alongside the M5 and cross country (more cycle paths - though the burned out car and a scary grumpy swan who was nesting right in the middle of the path made this stretch less lovely) to the new Severn Bridge, old Severn Bridge, and a long tough stretch up to Berkeley (by this time I wished I had more than porridge - a Wiggle pack of Haribo and one gel didn't seem to cut it), and the lanes back home. About four and a half hours non-stop, and so much fun.

One thing I simply can't figure is the amount of climbing - there was more climbing than last week's hilly route, and more than a very hilly Forest of Dean ride I did last year, and yet this one felt flat. I don't recall any hills. 

Dawn Over Gloucester Canal:






Bristol Docks:






Bristol:






Bike in front of Graffiti:






Clifton Suspension Bridge:






Clifton Suspension Bridge 2:





Pill, where in the old days the tug captains used to race out into the main river to garner the business of guiding th ebig ships into Bristol:






Arty Photo at Pill:





My Sort of Bike Path:






Another Bike Path (M5 Avonmouth Bridge in the distance):






I have a couple more pics to load. I'll do them in a separate email. 

Cheers
Derek


----------



## delb0y (14 Jul 2018)

Last couple of images:

Not such a nice bike path:






Following in Dylan's footsteps:





And finally the Severn Bridge:





Apologies for the photographic indulgence - but it's a big part of my cycling.


----------



## Nomadski (14 Jul 2018)

delb0y said:


> Last couple of images:
> 
> Not such a nice bike path:
> 
> ...



No apologies necessary when the photos are that good!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Jul 2018)

delb0y said:


> Last couple of images:
> 
> Not such a nice bike path:
> 
> ...




We love photos, so no apologies needed. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jul 2018)

Back on home turf, so after an arduous visit to the bank in Cambridge this morning we set out on the tandem after lunch.
I commented on how there were so few butterflies compared to France, Mrs Dave commented that the most colourful thing was the litter in the verges...

We had a stop at Waresley GC for a cup of tea, my arms, face and teeth covered in wiggly thunder flies. Horrid!

On the way home a TT was taking place from Hardwick to Cambourn along the A428. On top of the bridge there was a time trial tandem, the crew were in matching kit.... not sure about that!

Anyway, 25 miles. Straight in the shower once home to wash the creepy crawlies off me!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1702103841


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (14 Jul 2018)

More of a report of a couple of rides really.
We took the steel retro Raleighs for fun on our week near Ashbourne.
The site has a Tissington Trail access on the grounds.
Our first ride was up to Tissington itself. An absolute delight of a village with cream teas, cake and Bakewell stuff in abundance.

My OH  a totally novice cyclist then led us down to Ashbourne, and braved the climb back up. It was a delight to see her enjoy it.
BTW Charge Spoon saddles are worth it!

I was very impressed by the friendliness and discipline of everyone on what is a very narrow path.

Ride #2 around Carsington reservoir was cut short due to yours truly trying to do it the day after notorious and virtually collapsing.
A gorgeous place that we plan to revisit.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Jul 2018)

Saturday Crew time again. Steve E, Sara P and me in the Green, Margaret PR, Jules H, Rob A and Pete M at Upton. Sara called the Trioscape so it was a fairly routine ride through the Castlemorton lanes for Berrow and Pendock. Steve had to get back so departed at Pendock. For some reason the route finders at the front took us by Hethelpit Cross which was more of the usual route for Newent. Not a problem tho' as we turned at Upleadon to drop onto the cafe soon after.

Much chat later it was the standard run by Hartpury and onto the Hams at Ashleworth. We had seen a group of riders before the cafe and we met them again coming the other way. It was a retro group riding vintage bikes. Mine is a modern version so we stopped for a chat and to admire the old machinery. I met the brother of the man who built my frame! Onward we rode through the school to part at Tunnel Hill. Jules, Rob and I looped by Clive's Farm where I managed to drop off a steep edge to the road and come off. Fortunately not too badly injured but I did leave some skin on the road. It was busy at Clive's and several drivers stopped to check I was OK. Thankfully we still have helpful folks out there. I remounted to go via Brotheridge Green which Rob was impressed with as he hadn't been that way before. He headed off while Jules and I took to the 3 loops on the Guarlford Road. Lovely outing despite the off. It'll sting for a while but that's fine. 53 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jul 2018)

I'm starting to see a pattern here, but I set the alarm early with the intention of getting out and back before it got too warm but for reasons that still aren't entirely clear it was almost 8am before I finally set off...curse that snooze button! 

Anyhow, blue skies, barely a cloud and glorious sunshine again and off up Coal Road, torn between a loop out to Otley and heading north for a run beyond Wetherby. The breeze was definitely a bit swirlier than I was expecting and it seemed right in my face up Red Hall Lane and again as I turned onto Whin Moor Lane off the A58.
By the time I'd climbed up through Shadwell to Slaid Hill lights (green again, what's going on?), I'd decided I wasn't going to Otley as the idea of riding 15 miles into that didn't appeal.
So, onto Wike Ridge Lane and then Tarn Lane for a wind assisted shove along to Ling Lane at the top of Scarcroft, then back onto the A58 for the mainly downhill run to Collingham.
I'm pretty sure that I was on for a best ever time here,  but was thwarted by a set of temporary traffic lights as I entered Bardsey, just as the only uphill section of the whole 3.6 miles starts. They eventually changed and I was off again from a dead stop, but then hit the proper traffic lights in the village at red and then decided that was enough charging about and to enjoy the rest of the ride. (When I checked Garmin later I'd actually set my slowest ever time, so that's a result of a different type  )
Into Collingham, then the dog leg and over the river into Linton for the usual lumpiness, eventually arriving on the edge of Wetherby and up the hill towards Spofforth. The long descent down the other side was into the breeze again but I soon reached Spofforth and along the causeway, taking the undulating road towards Little Ribston. The first climb was hard work today and I was starting to feel a bit rough if I'm honest, so after a while I stopped to give myself 5 minutes.
As I looked around and got my breath I thought how glorious the countryside looked, so took a couple of pics:













A couple of joggers passed and said hello, and feeling a bit more like it I soon set off again and was whizzing along in the high 20's (mph) thanks to a bit of wind assistance and the gradual slope down into the village.
Through there and along the road to the Ox Close Lane turning and more glorious countryside riding although there were plenty of flies out today...
Over the two bridges and into Cowthorpe, I was aware of another cyclist 10 or so yards behind me, although they never made any attempt to close the gap or say hello, seemingly happy to sit behind. I must check my shorts haven't gone see-through...
At the crossroads I turned south while my silent companion continued straight on, heading along the side of the airfield and heading down Rudgate. Still not feeling 100% I decided at this point to make the ride a metric half rather than anything longer.

I also found myself cycling into the breeze again - so that was west, north and now south into the wind...

Anyhow, a brief pause at Rudgate crossroads and across and down the road past fields of golden crops, avoiding the photographer stood in the middle of the road taking pictures of the fields... (he saw me, acknowledged me, but elected to stay there).
The back road into Walton, through the village passing a couple of horse riders (properly, I'm no triathlete ) and then decided to try the 'hidden' cycle path along side the Wetherby Road. It's very nice, lovely smooth tarmac and out of the way of the traffic on the race track road so I may well ride that way again. Unlike the NCN R665 it connects to which has some of the lumpiest tarmac known to man or beast.
Luckily I wasn't going that way, but headed south again to Thorp Arch and across the river to Boston Spa, getting in the way of a Mercedes driver who wanted to use both lanes to turn left into the car park....
The usual route then to Clifford, up and down the hill to Bramham, more up again out of there and across the A1(M) and the long way round to Thorner, stopping at the junction of Holme farm Lane and Milner Lane for a Snickers bar and a final couple of pics:







I was starting to feel OK now, and the chocolatey and nutty goodness seemed to help, so along Milner Lane and down the hill into Thorner, then out via Carr Lane to the A58, along there and up onto Coal Road, where the 'Your Speed Is...' sign might have frowned at me 
Then it's local roads down to home, with a long loop added at the end to round the mileage up.

*40.01 miles* (64.38 miles) in *2h 52m* at an average of *14.0 mph* with *2,030ft climbed* and an average temperature of *19.7°C* although once again it felt a lot warmer.

So, another point in the Half Century Challenge and once I'd got into the groove another enjoyable ride. I felt fine when I got home, so not sure what was up with me mid ride? I might give smoked salmon and scrambled eggs for breakfast a miss for a while though. 
Lots of cyclists out again, most of the motorists were playing nicely (and the one who honked his horn at me seemed friendly enough as he passed ) so it's all good.

To end, the map:


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jul 2018)

A couple of utility rides this morning and after lunch, nothing too exciting. Late afternoon mini-Miss CB requested a park visit, by tandem A very enjoyable hour and a half involving 5.7 miles on the tandem (our longest yet), with some time at the park and kicking a football about at the Runneymede. Great way to spend a bit of the evening


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2018)

As promised (threatened? ) My 'Ride Today', from yesterday ...

Local forum member @Littgull and I met quite a few years ago on one of my forum rides and we have ridden together regularly ever since, on forum rides and also on rides that we don't post on CycleChat. There is some great riding round here, but we do tend to end up doing the same routes over and over again. So, what we sometimes used to do was for Brian to drive our bikes out to somewhere else and do a ride from there. That came to an end when he came back from a ride to find that a dozy driver had written off his parked car ("_It wasn't my fault - I couldn't see where I was going because the low sun was dazzling me..._"!!!!! )

Brian was coming up to retirement and wasn't fond of driving anyway, so he decided not to replace the car. I don't drive. That means that we now have to either start and finish all of our rides locally, or catch trains to other ride venues. Catching multiple trains each way is a bit of a pain, especially when stupid rail company bosses cock up new timetables and alienate their workforces by trying to impose new work practices! (Cancelled services, late trains, non-bike carrying rail replacement buses ...)

But ... one good development on the local railways has been the restoration of 'Todmorden Curve'. For some unfathomable reason, a 500 metre length of track had been removed 40 years ago between Todmorden station and the line to Burnley and beyond. It meant that anyone travelling from Littleborough (Brian!) or Todmorden (me!) would have had to change trains at Hebden Bridge in both directions to get on or off that line - a right pain! With the reopening of a direct route came new services. Once the new timetable has been restored we will be able to catch direct trains to Clitheroe in the Ribble Valley. For now though, we can make do with getting on and off at Rose Grove, between Burnley and Padiham. Doing that eliminates 32 km (20 miles) of lumpy, busy A-road from our rides. That distance can then be added back in on nicer roads to the Yorkshire Dales, the Forest of Bowland, or the flatlands of the Fylde and Wyre districts near Blackpool and Fleetwood.

That is the background to yesterday's ride! I wanted to test a new route which will be used for next March's annual forum ride to Conder Green/Glasson Dock. I had come up with a route which was exactly 161 km (an imperial century) from Rose Grove Station to the Cafe d' Lune at Conder Green and back via a stiff climb which I had only done a couple of times before, around 12 years ago.

So, I caught the 07:35 train to Rose Grove and (as planned) found a chirpy Littgull on board with his bike. It is only a short trip on the train but it made such a difference not having to ride up and down the A646 _yet again_!

Unfortunately, the recent glorious weather had come to an abrupt finish. It was peeing it down when we got off the train at Rose Grove. Brian was on his touring bike which has full mudguards. My bike didn't even have its 'Ass Guard' (which had been transplanted onto my singlespeed bike and not returned to my Cannondale) so I was reluctant to set off immediately. We sheltered for about 15 minutes until the rain abated, and then headed off down the Padiham Greenway. There was a lot of standing water, so I was riding slowly to avoid spraying too much over myself. The weather gradually improved during the day, although showers returned for a while later on.

We did our usual route via the Old Roman Road to Spring Wood visitor centre above Whalley, where we often arrange to meet up with other riders, and then down the hill into the town itself.

Normally, we head off towards Mitton, but my new route took us on an interesting variation ... We turned left at the mini-roundabout in Whalley and soon left again to take us up a pleasant, gradual climb to the hamlet of York, where we turned right and descended through Langho, over the river Ribble and then turned right just before Ribchester.

A pleasant, not too-gruelling 4 km climb took us to Longridge Fell, and an undulating road took us along the top of the Fell to Longridge itself.

After that there was a descent and an easy flat ride for 32 km (20 miles) into the Fylde district, then back up to Whitechapel, just below Beacon Fell. We ascended to the west of some big Fells, with glorious views towards Lancaster and Morecambe Bay.

A rapid descent through Oakenclough took us via Galgate to our stop at Cafe d' Lune, Conder Green.

After a good break there and a chat about various deep and meaningful subjects, it was time to head back.

The cafe stop had been at 96 km (60-ish miles) so we had a much shorter ride back, but we still had the toughest climb ahead of us, from Quernmore to Jubilee Tower. There was a good descent to Lower Lee, a short climb to Higher Emmetts, then we began to ascend again from Marshaw to the summit above the Trough of Bowland.

We stopped at the top to take a few photos. The one of Brian and our bikes was a blurred mess - notes to self: focus camera, hold still when taking shots, check pictures afterwards! A couple did turn out though ...

We had been seeing warnings of the fire risk. Car parks were shut, notices everywhere ...






And tributes to a couple of long-gone cyclists ...





A rapid descent took us down the Trough of Bowland into the valley below, where Brian asked me the stunning question "_So, when do we get to the Trough of Bowland?_" Given that we had (a) just done it and (b) that is unmistakably big and scenic, it seemed impossible that he hadn't even noticed it! Maybe he has got so fit that steep hills don't register any more ... I pointed out his error, and he slapped his head in horror - "_My God, how could I possibly make a mistake like that!_" Old age, Brian - old age ...

I suddenly realised that we were coming to a short steep ascent that always used to catch me out. Not this time, baby. I slammed the bike into bottom gear, leapt out of the saddle and began my grovelling gear sprint up the ramp, only to discover that it felt way harder than it should have done. I must have been more tired than I thought I was. It was almost as though I were riding my singlespeed bike. I battled with my bike all the way to the top, looked down and realised that I had sent the chain the wrong way on the cassette - instead of selecting an easy 28/30 gear, I had inadvertently selected a much harder 28/12. I slapped my head in horror - "_My God, how could I possibly make a mistake like that!_" Old age, Colin - old age ... 

We went past Dunsop Bridge, climbed up through the woods after Whitewell, descended to Doeford Bridge, then climbed to Walker Fold on the northern flanks of Longridge Fell.

We descended from the Fell road, and returned to Rose Grove via Mitton, Whalley, Spring Wood, the Old Roman Rd, Padiham and the Greenway, getting back in good time for our return train.

We liked our new travel arrangements. The 32 kms/20 miles on the A646 were not missed one little bit. A Very Good Day Out!


----------



## pawl (15 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm starting to see a pattern here, but I set the alarm early with the intention of getting out and back before it got too warm but for reasons that still aren't entirely clear it was almost 8am before I finally set off...curse that snooze button!
> 
> Anyhow, blue skies, barely a cloud and glorious sunshine again and off up Coal Road, torn between a loop out to Otley and heading north for a run beyond Wetherby. The breeze was definitely a bit swirlier than I was expecting and it seemed right in my face up Red Hall Lane and again as I turned onto Whin Moor Lane off the A58.
> By the time I'd climbed up through Shadwell to Slaid Hill lights (green again, what's going on?), I'd decided I wasn't going to Otley as the idea of riding 15 miles into that didn't appeal.
> ...







What camera did you use.Brilliant photos.Pin sharp.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jul 2018)

An early start for me again, out the door at 0530hrs and I was heading towards that London place again, this time aiming for the home of English football, Wembley Stadium. A rather indifferent sort of ride TBH, with a hassle free route to the stadium where I paused for pics of the rugby team





And of course Bobby Moore





Home via Ealing with the excitement that is, as I discovered, the North Circular which was busy for early on a Sunday I thought. Through Richmond Park and Bushey Park, stopped for a cuppa with Dad and squeezed a huge courgette into the saddlepack.
62.3 miles this morning, home before it's hot.


----------



## Littgull (15 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> As promised (threatened? ) My 'Ride Today', from yesterday ...
> 
> Local forum member @Littgull and I met quite a few years ago on one of my forum rides and we have ridden together regularly ever since, on forum rides and also on rides that we don't post on CycleChat. There is some great riding round here, but we do tend to end up doing the same routes over and over again. So, what we sometimes used to do was for Brian to drive our bikes out to somewhere else and do a ride from there. That came to an end when he came back from a ride to find that a dozy driver had written off his parked car ("_It wasn't my fault - I couldn't see where I was going because the low sun was dazzling me..._"!!!!! )
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed reading @colinj’s account of our ride together last Friday. It was a superb day out on the bikes. By the time I had showered, eaten and put things away on Friday night it was too late to post and I was ready for some quality sleep. My head hardly hit the pillow and I was gone. Saturday was very busy as I was out most of the day and evening with my other half and not arriving home until nearly midnight after we took the last train back to Littleborough from Blackburn after attending the very popular Jools Holland R & B Band gig. Hence this being my first proper opportunity to log on to the CC Forum since completing the ride.

Apart from enjoying the companionship, banter and stunning scenery it was very satisfying that our plans to minimise travel and time on the busy road out and back from Todmorden to Burnley proved so successful by starting and finishing our century ride at Rose Grove station. As Colin has mentioned, it opens up additional exciting new options and opportunities for future rides.

I laughed out loud at Colin’s description of our en route age related memory lapses and faux pas. If the BBC ever decide to produce a cycling related version of ‘Last of the Summer Wine’ we two old codgers could provide them with plenty of inspirational material! I’ve added some photos I took on Friday on my mobile phone and you will see that we both need to hold our phone cameras more steadily to avoid blurred photos. A few of mine were too blurred to be worthwhile top upload.

Looking forward to many more rides like these over the coming months and years.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2018)

Just a 12 mile bimble for me today to check everything out on my bike.


Some sun. Some dark clouds..4 joggers, 2 with a dog. 1 cyclist who waved. The A470 is empty of cars today.

A very welcome breeze today.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jul 2018)

Just had a pleasant ride over to Letchworth to retrieve the car. It's a ride I do each day on my electric bike, which I'm using for commuting while it's hot.
The e-bike takes about 25 minutes to do the 8 miles. The Brompton took 34 mins, so I'm pretty pleased with that.
And, a Greggs breakfast-related tip.
If the server has just got a tray of sausage rolls out of the oven, wait till they haven't got their hands full before ordering.
This will earn you gratitude, smiles, feel-good points and the most rashers of bacon I've ever seen in a bacon roll.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jul 2018)

Is that a FWD e-bike, @welsh dragon ?
Mines RWD, a folder, with just one gear. Still weighs about the same as a small baby elephant...


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Is that a FWD e-bike, @welsh dragon ?
> Mines RWD, a folder, with just one gear. Still weighs about the same as a small baby elephant...




It is indeed a FWD. With a nexus gear hub. Yes, not the lightest of bikes are they.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jul 2018)

I think I've got about 13kg of bike, and maybe 7kg of motor, battery and general wires and gubbins.
It certainly feels that way if I try and lift it up.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jul 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I think I've got about 13kg of bike, and maybe 7kg of motor, battery and general wires and gubbins.
> It certainly feels that way if I try and lift it up.




Good fun though.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2018)

pawl said:


> What camera did you use.Brilliant photos.Pin sharp.



Thanks - it's just my phone, a Moto G4. 
It does take a good pic though.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2018)

Littgull said:


> I really enjoyed reading @colinj’s account of our ride together last Friday. It was a superb day out on the bikes. By the time I had showered, eaten and put things away on Friday night it was too late to post and I was ready for some quality sleep. My head hardly hit the pillow and I was gone. Saturday was very busy as I was out most of the day and evening with my other half and not arriving home until nearly midnight after we took the last train back to Littleborough from Blackburn after attending the very popular Jools Holland R & B Band gig. Hence this being my first proper opportunity to log on to the CC Forum since completing the ride.
> 
> Apart from enjoying the companionship, banter and stunning scenery it was very satisfying that our plans to minimise travel and time on the busy road out and back from Todmorden to Burnley proved so successful by starting and finishing our century ride at Rose Grove station. As Colin has mentioned, it opens up additional exciting new options and opportunities for future rides.
> 
> ...


Ha ha - you definitely caught me before the command 'Say cheese' had sunk in! (I've never noticed the resemblance with my older sister before but I can see it in that picture of me scowling.)

I also didn't realise quite how obvious my bald spot has become!

PS Brian - I'll try to start the thread for our proposed forum ride to Wray soon. For anybody who might be interested - it will be on 28th July. It is a fantastic route. A hilly 161+ km (100+ miles) from Rose Grove, or 138+ km (86+ miles) from Spring Wood, Whalley.

PPS Not that my sister is always scowling, but when she does, she looks like that!


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jul 2018)

We went out on solo bikes today.
The fields were golden, thunder flies not as bad as yesterday. 
We did a loop through Harlton and into Haslingfield.... then Mrs Dave requested we go up Chapel Hill, how times have changed! On the way down I was just winding it up when a pick up started to pull out of a field, that slowed me down!
Out through Fowlmere and Thriplow and back through the Shelfords.
In Grantchester Jefferey Archer was pulling out of his driveway whilst Mary watered the garden.

We stopped at the Green Man for a shandy.

28 miles at a decent pace for her ladyship 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1704182860


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jul 2018)

Yesterday, the family and I went out to ride Monsal Trail in the Peak District. 8.5 miles each way, flat, lots of tunnels with very smooth surfaces, and beautiful limestone scenery.

We rode from Bakewell to Wye Dale and back. Thoroughly enjoyed ourselves.

Saw people abseiling from one of the bridges (85’), a group of horse riders, scout and guide groups fully laden with rucksacks, sleeping mats, etc.

Lots of people on the trail, but nothing inhibitive. A great day out.


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jul 2018)

How do. 

My first ride after a few days off was the Startline Leicestershire Sportive, a 58 mile flattish loop (well, just shy of) around the Vale of Belvoir in NE Leicestershire.

Originally I was meant to ride the Startline Rutland route back in March, but that got postponed due to the freezing weather conditions at that time and moved to today, which as you can imagine, was quite hot! Set off around 8 this morning and quickly got in with a group of similar abilities which made for very pleasant riding indeed. Only one climb of real note, and quite a long one at that, ensued after about 10 miles and it was then I began to peel away from the group and settle into my comfortable-ish pace which remained for the rest of the ride. There was one feed station about 35 miles in and I stopped off for 5 mins for a cake, drink and a leg stretch and it was off again for the final 20ish.

By pure accident, I found myself in another group of 4 and the pace picked up a little because of this although for a good spell I was on the front for a good 10 miles doing quite a lot of work! Eventually two of the others realised I was tiring with about 6 or so to go and took over (which was just bliss let me tell you!) and they remained there until the finish line where we all crossed together.

All in all 57.7 miles in 3h 11 mins averaging 18.1mph, made possible by the group thing! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1704122932

https://www.relive.cc/view/1704122932

EDIT: just had an email with the results and I got 16th overall out of 250+ riders!


----------



## Biff600 (15 Jul 2018)

Did my usual 38 mile loop yesterday on the road bike, and couldn't waste the day today...................well not before the final anyway.

So I dragged the MTB out and had a slow ride around mountainous East Anglia.

*18 *miles in * 1hr 10mins










*


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2018)

Went back to mercia CC for a ride today as i fancied a longer one, velo moira is great but their sunday ride is a bit small for me so i normally top it up anyway, managed to clock 200 miles for the week .
Met someone i have never sen before claims he is a member of CC and has done the Bosworth ride with @Supersuperleeds , @broady etc but he didnt say his name , anyway hello who ever you are  
Anyhoo , good base miles but ruddy hot at the end !
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1704360042/embed/3575990ac3559e6b220693dfc611d0caff2d4231
'></iframe>


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jul 2018)

A little late in posting but we had a fab ride on Friday from Home to Middleham via Boroughbridge & Masham. The Yorkshire Dales are absolutely beautiful even when it rains and it poured down just before Ripon until we reached our ice cream stop in Masham, we got drenched!
48.6 quite hilly miles with an average of 15.5 mph.


----------



## TigerT (15 Jul 2018)

Manage to fit in 3 rides this weekend.

Ride 1 : Just needed to get out after work on Friday, so took a short run out to Bassersdorf through the back roads. It was very hot and quite windy so I stopped for a Lemon and Lime Cornetto (never seen them before, very tasty!) before taking the main route back home into a red hot headwind. 

Ride 2: A couple of friends and myself have been talking about going out for a ride together for some time now.... It very nearly happened, unfortunately one had to drop out, so instead I headed out to meet my other friend at Dubendorf and we headed over the hills to Rapperswil. Again it was extremely hot - I was hoping that being later in the afternoon it would cool down a bit, but no such luck! Nevertheless it was a pleasant ride out. We stopped for Coffee and Cake in Rapperswil and took a fairly long break. The plan was to take Route 66 back into Zürich as it takes a route through the vineyards on the banks of Lake Zurich, but when it came to it, we decided on the easy route down the east coast. I stopped for an Ice Cream to help me get up the hill back home. Another nice ride, though my friend could do with learning how to ride with others. Kept racing off at his own pace and complaining he didn't know where I was. He'll slow down when he gets to my age

Ride 3: My normal Sunday Coffee and Cake run to Baden and back. Except this time no Coffee or Cake

Total 178kms for the weekend. That'll do, bit tired now!



Heading out past Greifensee 


At the highest point before the run down to Rapperswil


Sunday Coffee and Cake Ride to Baden and back


But with no Coffee or Cake!


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jul 2018)

Well club had a 25. Mi time trial miles away so did my own thing. Route was improvised.
Through the park, round the lower part of the Drift Road Loop (not in use for theTT)
Through to Twyford, Wargrave and Hare Hatch. Improvised again coming back, found myself a little 2 far south but corrected that, along Drift road and a different way through the park.
Had refreshments at Garden centre

53.84 miles @16.6 mph good speed , Don’t often manage 50 miles at 3 hours pace

1696 feet climbed
https://www.strava.com/activities/1704121960


----------



## Nomadski (15 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> View attachment 419466
> View attachment 419467
> View attachment 419468
> View attachment 419469
> ...



Monsal Trail is a lovely little ride, not least because a small detour at the end and you end up with authentic Bakewell Tarts!


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2018)

It seemed a shame to waste another sunny Sunday morning, so out again, but heading east instead of North.
This meant I'd have the 'breeze' behind me on the way out, but with a forecast windspeed of just 6mph it shouldn't present a problem on the return leg, should it..?

It felt quite blowy on the way down to Barwick Road, but there didn't seem too much assistance climbing the hill from Cock Beck up to Scholes so I thought no more of it. Past the Coronation Tree and up the hill, then the long descent through Barwick. As I arrived in the village I could hear some expensive sounding freewheeling behind me, so got a bit of a spurt on, passing a couple ambling along and giving it the beans down the hill to cross Cock Beck again, which gave me a good run up the hill on Cattle Lane, but I was still passed just beyond the top by a couple of lads who barely looked to be breaking sweat...
More ups and downs to Aberford, then through the village and under the A1(M) to climb up to Lotherton Gates.
Left there for the long downhill past the Crooked Billet (very busy car park this morning) and the right up that sharp hill into Saxton.
Through there and out to Barkston Ash between the fields on tree-lined roads that always remind me of being in France.
Then it's the long straight to Church Fenton and onto Brackenhill Lane, heading for Ryther around the airfield, but at the last second and for a bit of variety I took the lane towards Biggin.
Pleased to see that the village pub appears to have re-opened - it was all shuttered up last time I passed - so I stopped for a quick photo:




Still too early for a pint, although one would have gone down well in the rising temperatures, so on my way again and out to the B1222 Bishopdyke Road and left towards Cawood over the railway line.
I should have realised just how much the wind was blowing along here as I was bowling along at just under 20mph without really putting too much effort in, but the sun was shining and I was enjoying the ride. Past the Stocksbridge Technology Centre, then past the turning for Wistow where there were signs up advising of a cycle race later in the morning.
I soon reached Cawood and turned left at the lights to start the homeward loop and once clear of the village it did become clear that it had got a bit blowy.
It's very flat and open out here too, so there isn't a lot of shelter from it either. Past the legendary Mrs B's Lakeside kitchen and on towards Ryther, passing a family group and with a lot of motorbikes heading the other way.
There was an irrigation machine watering one of the fields and some of it was being blown on to the road - nice and refreshing in the heat. 
Anyway, onward through Ryther and on to Ozendyke, still conscious of the 'breeze' but maintaining a decent pace, before stopping at Ulleskelf for sustenance and a couple more pics:







While I was stopped WVM pulled up alongside and shouted over, asking if I knew the way to Ryther.
That's easy, 2 miles that way, straight along this road, said I, but then he started asking me about parking arrangements and other stuff I had no idea about. 
Anyway, after the schadenfreude of watching a club ride take the wrong turn at the junction and then sorting themselves out, I was off myself heading south for Church Fenton again past the airfield entrance.
It looks like they're filming _Queen Victoria_ in the hangers there again although I didn't see the lovely Jenna Coleman anywhere 
Through the village, then on to Barkston Ash and the long way round to Saxton via the London Road and Saxton Lane.
Through there and up Cold Hill Lane intending to stop for a final pic at Linda's Bench, but finding it already full of ramblers eating their sandwiches I carried on , before dropping down onto Copley Lane and heading back to Lotherton Gates, then Aberford and reversing my earlier outbound route homeward.
The climb up through Barwick was a bit slower than usual in that heat and with the breeze, but I carried on, before dropping down into Scholes and for the first time in an age having to pedal downhill on Leeds Road to maintain a decent speed.
From there it's local roads up to home and the end of the ride.

*37.09 miles* (59.69km) in *2h 32m* at an average of *14.6 mph* with just *1,420ft* climbed and an average temperature of *22.4°C*

Despite the unexpected wind resistance (if that 'breeze' was 6mph I'll eat my hat!) another good ride in gloriously sunny conditions that once again felt a lot warmer out there on the bike. Lots of cyclists out, all taking advantage of the weather and nice to add a bit of variety to the ride with a couple of roads I've not cycled for a while.

Edit to add, that puts me past _1,500 miles_ for the year so far. Not a lot compared to many, but happy with that.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Donger (15 Jul 2018)

Metric Century a Month Challenge time again. As with a couple of earlier challenge rides this year, I utilised an already quite longish club ride by getting out early and adding on 12 miles at the beginning and, after a brief pub stop at the end, adding on the necessary remaining miles to bring it up to just over 62 miles (100km). The club ride was pretty flat, with the exception of one big climb up from Nailsworth to the top of Coaley Peak via Horsley and Nympsfield. All the club groups had been advised to turn up at the same time, which turned out to be Pimms O'clock. A pleasant and most welcome surprise picnic had been laid on at Coaley Peak Viewpoint .... complete with table decked out in KCC logo, with rolls, cakes, strawberries and three jugs of ice cold Pimms cocktails and a barrel of fruit cider. You can see the River Severn in the background from this terrific viewpoint: 




That lot stoked me up nicely for my last 30 miles. My drinks were running low, and my last gulp disappeared in the sunshine on the banks of the Severn at Arlingham:




A beautiful cold pint of San Miguel went down nicely in the beer garden of the Barn Owl pub in Kingsway at the end of the ride, and I also topped up my bottle with a pint of orange juice and lemonade ... with plenty of ice. 7 more miles on my own brought up 62.3 miles (100.2km), my July effort for the MCaM Challenge completed.




Hot sunshine is not my favourite of conditions for cycling long distances, but I guess that is the beauty of this challenge. One month it's windy or raining, one month you are doing it in the snow and then along come the drought conditions leaving you on your knees begging for water like a character from Beau Geste. Oh well, I'm still in it. Enjoy your rides everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Went back to mercia CC for a ride today as i fancied a longer one, velo moira is great but their sunday ride is a bit small for me so i normally top it up anyway, managed to clock 200 miles for the week .
> Met someone i have never sen before claims he is a member of CC and has done the Bosworth ride with @Supersuperleeds , @broady etc but he didnt say his name , anyway hello who ever you are
> Anyhoo , good base miles but ruddy hot at the end !
> <iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1704360042/embed/3575990ac3559e6b220693dfc611d0caff2d4231
> '></iframe>



It might be Martin, mate of @Chris Doyle


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It might be Martin, mate of @Chris Doyle


I’ll ask him and find out, I know he’s done a Mercia ride today in a fast group. And he tells me he is on CC now although I don’t know his handle!!


----------



## Nomadski (15 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> Metric Century a Month Challenge time again. As with a couple of earlier challenge rides this year, I utilised an already quite longish club ride by getting out early and adding on 12 miles at the beginning and, after a brief pub stop at the end, adding on the necessary remaining miles to bring it up to just over 62 miles (100km). The club ride was pretty flat, with the exception of one big climb up from Nailsworth to the top of Coaley Peak via Horsley and Nympsfield. All the club groups had been advised to turn up at the same time, which turned out to be Pimms O'clock. A pleasant and most welcome surprise picnic had been laid on at Coaley Peak Viewpoint .... complete with table decked out in KCC logo, with rolls, cakes, strawberries and three jugs of ice cold Pimms cocktails and a barrel of fruit cider. You can see the River Severn in the background from this terrific viewpoint:
> View attachment 419514
> 
> That lot stoked me up nicely for my last 30 miles. My drinks were running low, and my last gulp disappeared in the sunshine on the banks of the Severn at Arlingham:
> ...



That's one mashed up looking bolt head there @Donger


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jul 2018)

12.5 miles excellent MTB around Wakerley and Fineshades off piste.
Nothing but dust on the bikes.
Dryer than ive ever known it,even the Always a bog areas were snuff dry.
Strava failed so no upload...


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jul 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I’ll ask him and find out, I know he’s done a Mercia ride today in a fast group. And he tells me he is on CC now although I don’t know his handle!!



Yes it was Martin.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jul 2018)

Today's outing was about Keith who died recently. He was a stalwart cyclist for sure. The local cycling clubs got together to celebrate Keith's life. It was a superb turnout and Joan (Keith's wife) must have been proud to join in with so many of Keith's friends. He'll be badly missed for sure. 19 smiles as Keith wouldn't want frowns or tears


----------



## jongooligan (15 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> A beautiful cold pint of San Miguel went down nicely in the beer garden of the Barn Owl pub in Kingsway at the end of the ride, and I also topped up my bottle with a pint of orange juice and lemonade ... with plenty of ice. 7 more miles on my own brought up 62.3 miles (100.2km), my July effort for the MCaM Challenge completed.



A like for the write up but thumbs down for the beer. C'mon you've got to up your game and find a decent pint on your ride.


----------



## Donger (15 Jul 2018)

jongooligan said:


> A like for the write up but thumbs down for the beer. C'mon you've got to up your game and find a decent pint on your ride.


_Anything_ cold would have been wonderful at that point!


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jul 2018)

We were out on a 9 mile walk yesterday from Bainbridge around Lake Semerwater and back, 9 miles of hills! My walking legs were in so much pain this morning but felt much better on 2 wheels! we had just an hour to kill today so a short grind to the top of Grinton Moor and then the decent back to Leyburn, Wensley and back to base in Middleham, fabulous!
I’ve included pics of the stunning Yorkshire Dales during our walk and one from our ride today.


----------



## Spartak (15 Jul 2018)

A few years ago I created a 20km ride using some bridleways around Winterbourne .... I had a bit of spare time back then - but that's another story.

Managed to ride it again this afternoon, still a great little ride, even including a visitation from the Fairy.


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jul 2018)

Nomadski said:


> Monsal Trail is a lovely little ride, not least because a small detour at the end and you end up with authentic Bakewell Tarts!





Bakewell PUDDING! The Lynch mobs will be out in force if they hear you call them tarts!!


----------



## derrick (15 Jul 2018)

A couple of nice rides this weekend. Saturday three of us rode to Heybridge basin, when we arrived the regatta was in full flow, managed to get a table in the cafe overlooking all the action, although the boats where a bit to far out to see much, bit of wind on the way down, but a good ride most of the route the roads were very quiet.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1702211419
Sunday a bit of an easier ride to Hatfield Heath, found a slightly different route back to the Toots, again roads where really quiet, untill we got back to Waltham Abbey, Both rides ended at the pub, Not to good for me as i can't drink alcohol till Monday evening when normal service will be resumed, 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1704301555
Another good weekend cycling.


----------



## colly (15 Jul 2018)

A 10 am start for me. After a night out last night I reckon that's not too shabby.
My youngest son is marrying his partner next month and so a 'boys' night out was called for. So being Leeds it had to be the 'Otley Run'
We had made it into Leeds centre before I gave up and left them to it.

So back to today. Another hot day in prospect and so it had to be west and a bit north, heading for the hills.
Past the park and up Slaid Hill I made for Arthington Road on the other side of Eccup Reservior and took the steep decent down Black Hill Road and took a left to Arthington, where I promptly shipped my chain.






No problem for an 'Experienced Rambling Cycler' and I was soon on my way.

I headed through Pool-in-Wharfedale and up to Farnley where I made for Linley Reservoir.









Which as you can see is down a good bit.

On the far side of the bridge across Linley Reservoir is the not inconsiderable climb of Norwood Edge.
It's used as part of a two part hill climb competition by Otley CC

https://cyclinguphill.com/norwood-edge/ Looking south.

Just before the top I stopped to get a couple of photos :





Beyond the line of fir trees is Linley Reservoir which lies in the Washburn Valley. Down which the River Washburn runs. ( why it's not a 'dale' I can't say) Over the crest of the next hill is Wharfedale with Otley Chevin on the far side.

My intention was to ride on and take the road down to the next Reservoir which is Swinsty and then Fewston, but it's been a while since I was up here and I took the wrong turn and while it took me down some small charming lanes with some spectacular views :










Swinsty in the second picture with Menwith Hill US Base in the distance. I soon realised I was literally on the wrong track to get to the reservoirs so I retraced a way but decided on a fresh plan.

I took some even smaller lanes and headed for a place I had come across before while out walking. The road was steep going down and had sometime in the past been top dressed. Virtualy no cars get down here and so the decents were excuciatingly slow and skiddy. I lost confidence on 20% downhill bits with both wheels slipping and sliding.
Eventually I came to the turn I hoped would get me on the right track. So steep, so crumbly I got off and carefully walked down. And I found what I was looking for:

https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101295637-dob-park-bridge-norwood














Built in the 17th Century it's an old pack horse bridge across the River Washburn.

So up the other side of the valley it was at first rough track, which led onto less rough track and eventually tarmac. Ridable all the way up this side. Once on the tarmac the road reared up. It was steep. I'm not sure what RWGPS has it but it's at least 25% and quite probably more. 
I stopped about 2/3 of the way up. Was I out of breath? Did my legs give out? Was I simply too tired? None of that I swear.
It was so hot, sun on my back etc etc and I was sweating so much my eyes were filled with salty water. I simply could not see where I was going. So a quick clean up and I was on my way again. 
While stopped I rang a friend who lives in Otley and told him to bung the kettle on. I called in and we chatted putting the world to rights for an hour or so.

So the trip back home was still very hot and I made my way back via Pool and Arthington and retraced my steps back up the steep Black Hill Lane. More considerable perspiring.
On to familiar roads near Eccup and Alwoodley and back home past the park.

All in 37miles with about 3100 ft up uphill.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25542273


----------



## pjd57 (15 Jul 2018)

Up early yesterday.
6 o' clock start from outside the charity shop in Partick my wife volunteers in.

Birth , Baby and Beyond .
I'd offered to do a small fund raiser for them.
Decided on cycling to the Scottish parliament to mark the first year of the baby boxes for every child born in Scotland.

So it was the Parliament and back.
Used the two canals ,Forth and Clyde then the Union.

Longer than the roads but traffic free.

Exact mileage is debatable.
Strava had me at 113, but with a couple of long straight lines. There are no straight bits on the Union.

My mate who joined me had 120 , which is probably right.
53 miles of canal × 2 plus a few miles in each city.

Great day , even although I wouldn't recommend the union canal route.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Jul 2018)

colly said:


> A 10 am start for me. After a night out last night I reckon that's not too shabby.
> My youngest son is marrying his partner next month and so a 'boys' night out was called for. So being Leeds it had to be the 'Otley Run'
> We had made it into Leeds centre before I gave up and left them to it.



Respect is due.  That is some ride the day after doing the Otley run.  I'd need a week in bed.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2018)

colly said:


> A 10 am start for me.
> to Arthington, where I promptly shipped my chain.
> 
> View attachment 419567
> ...


Quite an impressive tangle nonetheless!



colly said:


> I headed through Pool-in-Wharfedale and up to Farnley where I made for Linley Reservoir.
> View attachment 419572
> 
> View attachment 419573
> ...


It certainly is!!!




colly said:


> On the far side of the bridge across Linley Reservoir is the not inconsiderable climb of Norwood Edge.
> It's used as part of a two part hill climb competition by Otley CC
> 
> https://cyclinguphill.com/norwood-edge/ Looking south.


The other (first?) section being East Chevin, isn't it??
A heck of a climb!!!




colly said:


> I took some even smaller lanes and headed for a place I had come across before while out walking. The road was steep going down and had sometime in the past been top dressed. Virtualy no cars get down here and so the decents were excuciatingly slow and skiddy. I lost confidence on 20% downhill bits with both wheels slipping and sliding.
> Eventually I came to the turn I hoped would get me on the right track. So steep, so crumbly I got off and carefully walked down. And I found what I was looking for:
> 
> https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101295637-dob-park-bridge-norwood
> ...



Dobpark Bridge!!
One of my favourite spots in West Yorkshire!!
A few years ago, when I had Landies, I'd often drive up there, park by the side
Sit on a rock, with a flask of tea, & my _*'Yorkshire Post*_', dreaming of being allowed to build a house overlooking it

(after all, there's houses very close to Beckfoot Bridge, at Bingley)
Agreed the north-east ascent is a fair old climb from the bridge, for ease it was always 'low-box 3rd', in any of the Landies


----------



## colly (16 Jul 2018)

I'm amazed you managed to get such a big vehicle down there.
I know they are made for that sort of stuff but even so.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2018)

colly said:


> I'm amazed you managed to get such a big vehicle down there.
> I know they are made for that sort of stuff but even so.


Not sure what state Dob Park (as the lane to it, from Newall Carr Road, is called) is in now

But back then, & I sold the 110 (my last Landie), back in 2010, it was essentially a 'farm-track' once you got past Dob Park Farm
It was nothing unusual, or difficult, just a steady plod, in low-box

The base of the Ford is (or was) surfaced with stone setts, which will undoubtedly got displaced over the years, by water (before the building of Swinsty Reservoir), and farm vehicles
The climb out was definitely a nice one, certainly not one for 'the average car'
I'm not sure how this climbed out, but then again, cars were a lot lower geared back then, & had better ground-clearance

An Austin 7, apparently!



For me, though, the biggest problem was the sharp right turn onto Lower Norwood Road, as 110's don't have the best steering lock, then, a down hill turn onto the 'Norwood Hill' (being wary of downhill traffic/bikes)

I'll be honest though, & state that I've never visited (the remains of) Dob Park Lodge
Looking at it, online now, I really ought to make time






*EDIT @ 11:06
*
The junction with Lower Norwood Road (the bridge is down to the right)
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.955029,-1.701299,112.48h,-15.21p,0.24z


This is as far as it goes from the south-west, to the end of the 'road'
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.94769,-1.703837,359.09h,-10.04p,1z


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It might be Martin, mate of @Chris Doyle


Yes just got a follow request on strava from him .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Jul 2018)

pjd57 said:


> 53 miles of canal × 2 plus a few miles in each city.
> Great day , even although I wouldn't recommend the union canal route.


Many kudos to you, that was a ride and a half, twice on that canal on the same day, with yesterday's relentless drizzle too!

My ride ... ahem ... yesterday, Sunday.
The Scottish drizzle did come back yesterday, still quite hot and clammy though.
I had proposed a Glasgow Belles ride to the Campsies of Clachan, well, to the bottom of them, the visitor's centre.
It is a lovely route, first along the canal , then a turn off after Kirkintilloch onto a decommissioned railway path.
It is a good 7 miles across town for me to get to the start of the route, there was hardly anybody about at 9am, so I made it in record time, just over 30 minutes.
Only another Belle was there to join me, of my same ability and frame of mind: getting wet was not a problem, an average of 10mph wasn't an issue either.
Not far from our destination, I got distracted admiring the scenery, rode into the kerb, promptly fell off! This is the second time in a week, I'm a proper numpty!
We took a slightly different route back to show my new friend a segregate facility she wasn't aware of, then we parted ways.
I carried on to the east end to visit a friend, then to Tesco before heading home.
48 miles for me, was too wet to be bothered make it 50, besides my pannier weighted a tonne with the shopping 
Mist on top of the Campsies: the road leading to the top of the hill in the picture is the Crow road, a popular run for road cyclists.
I've never tried to get up there, because I would be terrified to come back down!




At the visitors' centre there is a lovely cafe cum art shop, a couple of craft shops, and, of corse, the famous LBS Wheelcraft, run by Al the wheel builder.
Useful to know if you don't have access to a car but would like to visit (there are many walking paths that start from here), round the corner there is the terminal for bus x85 from Buchanan bus station, the service is frequent.




Some more pictures from the route:











Strava link for the locals, avoiding going through Kelvingrove park as it was blocked due to an event.


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Jul 2018)

My last holiday write up appears to have been somewhat controversial so to avoid upsetting anyone I decided to have a thoroughly British ride and to stick to the Queen's English in my report thereon.
Donning my best cycling tweeds, plus fours and brogues I waited until the stroke of noon before buttoning down the flaps of my deerstalker to provide protection from the fierce heat of the sun.
The roads were very quiet, apparently due to some soccer match which was played last night. Clearly Johnny Foreigner still hasn't twigged that cricket is the summer game. At least with the roads being nearly empty I didn't have to remonstrate with the locals about their dangerous habit of driving on the wrong side.
Exploring the locality led Mrs Celine and I to a celebrated local waterfall, which unfortunately has an unpronounceable foreign name.









We carried on into the empty French countryside.
I stopped here to ponder over what beastliness a 'source du groin' might involve....





....and to wait for Mrs Celine, who appears to be avoiding me.





After a refreshing lemonade in a local café it was time to turn for home, a late luncheon and a piping hot bath.
Herewith a map of our ride in imperial measurements, naturally.


----------



## Slick (16 Jul 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> My last holiday write up appears to have been somewhat controversial so to avoid upsetting anyone I decided to have a thoroughly British ride and to stick to the Queen's English in my report thereon.
> Donning my best cycling tweeds, plus fours and brogues I waited until the stroke of noon before buttoning down the flaps of my deerstalker to provide protection from the fierce heat of the sun.
> The roads were very quiet, apparently due to some soccer match which was played last night. Clearly Johnny Foreigner still hasn't twigged that cricket is the summer game. At least with the roads being nearly empty I didn't have to remonstrate with the locals about their dangerous habit of driving on the wrong side.
> Exploring the locality led Mrs Celine and I to a celebrated local waterfall, which unfortunately has an unpronounceable foreign name.
> ...


Naturally.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jul 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> My last holiday write up appears to have been somewhat controversial so to avoid upsetting anyone I decided to have a thoroughly British ride and to stick to the Queen's English in my report thereon.
> Donning my best cycling tweeds, plus fours and brogues I waited until the stroke of noon before buttoning down the flaps of my deerstalker to provide protection from the fierce heat of the sun.
> The roads were very quiet, apparently due to some soccer match which was played last night. Clearly Johnny Foreigner still hasn't twigged that cricket is the summer game. At least with the roads being nearly empty I didn't have to remonstrate with the locals about their dangerous habit of driving on the wrong side.
> Exploring the locality led Mrs Celine and I to a celebrated local waterfall, which unfortunately has an unpronounceable foreign name.
> ...


Chapeau


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> My last holiday write up appears to have been somewhat controversial so to avoid upsetting anyone I decided to have a thoroughly British ride and to stick to the Queen's English in my report thereon.
> Donning my best cycling tweeds, plus fours and brogues I waited until the stroke of noon before buttoning down the flaps of my deerstalker to provide protection from the fierce heat of the sun.
> The roads were very quiet, apparently due to some soccer match which was played last night. Clearly Johnny Foreigner still hasn't twigged that cricket is the summer game. At least with the roads being nearly empty I didn't have to remonstrate with the locals about their dangerous habit of driving on the wrong side.
> Exploring the locality led Mrs Celine and I to a celebrated local waterfall, which unfortunately has an unpronounceable foreign name.
> ...



I say, well done, old bean! 

(Said in the best Charlie Ross fashion )


----------



## Vantage (16 Jul 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> My last holiday write up appears to have been somewhat controversial so to avoid upsetting anyone I decided to have a thoroughly British ride and to stick to the Queen's English in my report thereon.
> Donning my best cycling tweeds, plus fours and brogues I waited until the stroke of noon before buttoning down the flaps of my deerstalker to provide protection from the fierce heat of the sun.
> The roads were very quiet, apparently due to some soccer match which was played last night. Clearly Johnny Foreigner still hasn't twigged that cricket is the summer game. At least with the roads being nearly empty I didn't have to remonstrate with the locals about their dangerous habit of driving on the wrong side.
> Exploring the locality led Mrs Celine and I to a celebrated local waterfall, which unfortunately has an unpronounceable foreign name.
> ...



Sorry


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> Sorry


Phew, this means I can go back to posting my normal rubbish - but in English of course.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2018)

Lightweight here - I'm not up to mega-rides like some of you plus I've got no pic's either. Too wet.

Managed 34 miles this afternoon in the rain, well 23 actually (in rain).

The lovely weather here in The Lakes has departed, at least for today. 

Toddled off from A Bit North Of Kendal heading towards Windermere & Ambleside and there were just tiny hints of rain on my cycling glasses and the sky was mid-grey and not too threatening.

11 miles in, part way between Windermere & Ambleside, the rain started heaving down and within half a mile I was sodden (bike is in summer mode ie no mudguards) and I decided to carry on and do the remaining 23 miles as no way was I going to get any wetter.

Got to Ambleside, quick coffee in the rain (no bike lock) and then back I went with a slight detour from the Windermere roundabout up to the road that leads back down to Ings. There is a section of climb up to this road that goes at 26% and it is just wide enough to zig and zag whilst huffing and puffing. Today it was very gritty and slippery and I almost got off and walked but heroically  hung in to finish it.

Only other things of note were my gammy thumb that is shedding a blackened nail hurt like hell (left hand so not too may shifting and braking duties) and I forgot my rear light which was plain stupid really. I could upload a pic' of my thumb but it's pretty gross tbh.

Nice ride. I was filthy, bike was filthy. Showered & cleaned/lubricated respectively.

All in all it was well worth it.


----------



## gbb (16 Jul 2018)

19 miles this evening, lovely and warm , 26 or 27 c I should think. Had a massive shimmy on a short sharp downhill at 32mph...bugger I had to scrub off a lot of speed for it to settle. Headtube was flapping all over the place . I've suffered a lot of shimmy as I've got back into cycling over the last 2 years I thought I was getting top side of it ..perhaps i am but that was a fair speed for round here given the lack of real hills. 
Very nice otherwise.


----------



## PatrickPending (16 Jul 2018)

My ride yesterday - a warm one but managed 107Km - Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt- Great Glen -Little Stretton - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Beeby - Hungarton -Marefield -Burrough on the Hill - Somerby - Knossington -Braunston - Launde - Loddington - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Saddington -Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

That climb up from Launde isn't getting any easier but managed it just about haha - quite surprised how dry everything looks too - was glad I took 2l of water with me!Photo near Borough on the Hill...no I didn't cycle along it on my road bike!


----------



## pjd57 (16 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Many kudos to you, that was a ride and a half, twice on that canal on the same day, with yesterday's relentless drizzle too!
> 
> My ride ... ahem ... yesterday, Sunday.
> The Scottish drizzle did come back yesterday, still quite hot and clammy though.
> ...


My Edinburgh run was on Saturday.
Lovely day.
Now I know why you rarely hear people talk about cycling on the Union Canal .


The Kelvin valley railway path you were on is a really nice route.
I've used it loads of times. The led rides from the White House have been along to Milton of Campsie a few times. 
I must have pictures of the old station somewhere.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jul 2018)

Headed out on the MTBs tonight after tea with youngest Skol Jnr. After the recent moor fires which seem to have calmed down now we headed for one of my all-time favourite teenage rides on the local hills.

The route can only be described as epic! After climbing to a trig point there follows a rocky but fast descent that seems to last forever. Before we reached the bottom Jnr was complaining about his arms being battered and pumped by the relentless broken stony surface. Once at the bottom we went again and slogged our way back to a high point before once more throwing ourselves off! In the distance over Manchester we could see the advancing greyness of approaching rainfall while we still enjoyed the dry warmth of the evening. We joined the Pennine Bridleway and crossed Ogden Brook before the final off-road climb and another fast bumpy descent to Arnfield Reservoir.

A sign of the huge struggle put up by the fire service against the moor fires could be seen at Arnfield Farm which appears to have been used as a base station and pumping point for the campaign. A huge 9" hose snaked up the track and disappeared onto the moors and the now dormant trucks, vans and appliances stood dripping in the rain that had finally arrived. The firemen were nowhere to be seen and coils of hoses lay discarded all around as they had abandoned their clear up, perhaps to move indoors somewhere out of the rain for a brew or maybe having packed up for the night to come back and finish off the next day?

From here we jumped on the Woodhead Rd for the final miles through Hollingworth and Mottram to get back to the car, arriving dripping wet just as the heavens fully opened!
It was a great ride, with endless downhills and although only a little over 10 miles it was truly comparable to anything we have ridden in much more exotic UK locations, but amazingly just a short couple of miles from our doorstep


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jul 2018)

Sundays ride which my Strava failed to record.
But Strava let's you share , excellent.
No good if your on ya Tod tho


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll be honest though, & state that I've never visited (the remains of) Dob Park Lodge
> Looking at it, online now, I really ought to make time
> View attachment 419635



What a co-incidence
This was the 'centrespread' picture in the_ 'Picture Past'_ supplement of this mornings _*'Yorkshire Post'*_

Just a photograph of the page;


----------



## pjd57 (17 Jul 2018)

After a long run on Saturday, it was a day off on Sunday.
Monday , just a run across the city .
Today a pleasant 15 miles round the west end of Glasgow and into Bearsden.


----------



## mgs315 (17 Jul 2018)

Something a bit different today. Went back to one of my childhood parks on the road bike to take advantage of the dry conditions to throw it about on some grass and dirt. Heavy going that cyclocross lark. Fun not having to worry about being run over, just take a very wide berth of the dog walkers and keep the speed down at times. Will definitely be doing it more regularly, alas neither of my two bikes are suitable for CX conversion though. May sell the commuter to fund a second hand CX bike which can do double duty.

On the way back the wind was fairly favourable too so decided to go for it on the mile or two of main road. Ended up having to overtake two vehicles that pulled out on me not realising I was going pretty much at the speed limit and even got a compliment from a van driver at the next set of lights for how I was able to keep the pace up for the distance which was nice of him though I could hardly say anything back due to lack of breath haha. Actually I’ve generally had nice experiences in that area. Surprising considering it’s a terrible place to drive!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jul 2018)

Not a bad morning for an outing. Mrs 26 and I headed out to Alfrick Pound where she turned around as she had stuff to do. It was a bit of an ankle check for her as she has a small strain causing problems. Seems she got away with it. I carried on over Acton Green for Bishop's Frome and Burley Gate. I took to the lovely quiet lane through Westhide before crossing the Hereford main roads. Some of these lanes were in a terrible state. Hereford CC - please please sort your roads.

I continued to cross the Wye at Mordiford and decided for a change to go by Bogmarsh. Strange name for a hill. After Little Dewchurch comes the descent to Hoarwithy and another bridge over the River Wye. I took the standard climb out of the valley but instead of aiming for the Marcle ridge I dodged by Lyne Down and Gwynne's Hill. From there I took a bit of rarely used lane to Much Marcle.

Now I was on a fairly standard run back but I did wonder whether to loop to Ryton or stick to the Broom's Green run. Broom's Green got the vote so it was just a case of rounding the southern flanks of the Hills and a dive through the Castlemorton lanes. It's fairly obvious whose roads I'm on. Worcestershire has much better surfaced roads than Herefordshire. C'mon Herefordshire. Must do better. 68 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2018)

A quick one this morning using the knockabout bike: over Lyth Hill, across to Longnor, Acton Burnell and Harnage then back via Cantlop, Condover and Lyth Hill again.

Nice riding conditions out with a comfortable temperature and hardly any wind. The only downside was getting stung on the belly by a bee. That smarted a bit.

Apart from that I enjoyed the trip and it has eased the legs a bit after climbing a Welsh mountain at the weekend.

24.6 miles at 14.4 mph average. No photos this time.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jul 2018)

Reacquainted with my mountain bike tonight for a ride on and around the Wimpole ridge. Not many birds at all, only a few sheep and a miserable bloke walking 3 Doberman dogs.
The ground was as hard as iron, in the rutted bits my bingo wings wrapped fully round my weedy biceps. I could have let some pressure out of the tyres but where's the fun in that?

I wasn't intending to go down the fast track into Eversden but at the last minute I couldn't resist. I never give it full beans from top to bottom, and tonight I couldn't have as my legs were cooked from my first spin session in 5 weeks last night, but I still got 5th over all on the strava segment...... there's a challenge.

Not much sunshine about but the cloudy sky was nice and interesting 






















Almost 18 miles, my calves are so sore!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1709181372


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jul 2018)

A short 8.5 miles this morning to meet the wife as she came out of work. Took what I affectionately call the worst road bike in the world, and got there in 34 and a half minutes. *15 minutes* quicker than the last time when I took the MTB. 

Despite my lack of experience on the bike due to my reluctance to ride it, I did enjoy the ride and arrived right on time. 

My wife has said that I may get a new, decent road bike for Christmas. In the meantime, I’ll get more experience in the road bike I have. 

Why don’t I like the bike? A number of reasons. I could buy the upgrades I’d like to make it better, but the frame is not worth more than a couple of quid.

Today’s was a great ride though. I did notice the vibration from the dubious road surfaces. I could have traveled at a faster speed but the twitchy handling of the bike, the difficulty changing gear (thumb shifters near the stem) and the jolt I felt hitting a tiny pothole on 23mm tyres made me feel a little lack of confidence traveling at speed.


----------



## Dark46 (18 Jul 2018)

Finally got to go out with @Donger , first time in absolutely ages.

I met him at his local bridge and we set off through Stonebridge and out on the Elmore loop. We turn right to towards the River Severn and just took it easy ad @Donger legs were still aching from the KCC ride last Sunday and my lack on time on the bike.

Going around we came up across a couple of horses and riders, both polite and happy we spoke. I was amazed how little traffic there was about considering we left at 09:00, I know it's not a traffic hotspot but still surprised.

It's always a pleasure to ride with @Donger as the chat is always good and the views around here are great.

Half way around the loop we turned off towards Epney and the river wall which you always see something different . Once we passed Saul we turned right towards Arlingham and Fetherene. 

This is where we met the most traffic, but 5 vehicles hardly counts as traffic lol. Once we got to the end I took the opportunity for a few pics and a quick sip from the water bottle.

I wasn't looking forward to the trip back as it's mostly up hill, but @Donger suggested we went back another way which was good. So we headed off to Framilode and again lovely clear lanes .
Getting to Saul we headed back towards Elmore. It was at Epney we had to stop as thete seemed to be a slight problem with a tempary set of traffic lights. First time we had to stop for anything.

We got back to the Elmore loop where we turn right to complete the loop before heading back.

The ride in total for me was 26.8 miles and great to be back out and I'm already of thinking of doing it again later this week. 

Thanks again to @Donger for making it such an enjoyable ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2018)

A 17 mile bimble for me today. It rained slightly but after about 5 minutes or stopped and was completely dry for the rest of the way.

My usual loop today. The river Dovey Is getting lower and lower and the fields are turning Brown. At least the farmers have harvested all the grass.

Quite warm in the sun. There were some very dark clouds but thankfully the rain held off.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jul 2018)

Yesterday ride . I am on holiday in Cornwall and had a mad idea to do an imperial ton while I'm here . The high temperatures had so far out me off. But yesterday the weather cooled so it was on. I had found a route of the coast and clays Sportive which past within 4 miles of my accommodation. Out the door at 0530 . Straight up the 250ft climb out if Holywell Bay ( I bored with it now )it's the only way out . Out to Newlyn east to pick up the route . Newquay and up the coast road to Padstow then went northly just to catch a edge of Bodmin moor . Then across the county to the manmade landscape of the clay working which had a strange beauty . Finally heading homeward pulled into a post office which also served good and coffee . Sat at the picnic table feeling smug with 85 miles on the clock when a touring cyclist rolled in got chatting and he'd come from southern Portugal ( not in 1 day ) . He's on a 2 year tour and was heading to Wales then Ireland and Scotland considering hed cycle over the Pyrenees He said it was hilly here I had to agree . A few more hilly miles home ,1 hiccup as the gps powered down at 95 mile I had forgot to charge it . In total 103 miles with 8500ft of upness so only 85 feet per mile  which just about counts asflat down here . A tough ride but happy to have got round still at 14.2 mph . Weather was beginning to warm up as I got back wouldnt have fancied it last week in the searing heat

https://www.strava.com/activities/1711141773
Strava link if you want to see where I went because most of the time I didn't really now where I was


----------



## Donger (18 Jul 2018)

A Tale of Two Rides:

(1)Towards the end of last Sunday's club ride we had a little bit of an incident at some temporary traffic lights in the village of Longney. We were really strung out (by at least half a mile, maybe a mile) at the time the guys at the front hit a red light just before our re-grouping point. All of them stopped to wait for the lights to change. By the time I turned up, they were wondering whether the lights were actually working, and a minute or so later the consensus was that they weren't. Slightly against our better judgment, we all decided to carefully filter past the traffic light and go on our way. At that exact moment, angry driver man turns up behind us and sounds his horn. It probably didn't look good, and it felt like we might have been in the wrong, so you could understand a little frustration from someone who had just turned up. A few seconds later he screeches up and stops in front of us with his door wide open across the road and proceeds to lecture us all about the Highway Code. "What makes you lot think traffic lights don't apply to you?" he shouts, adding that ""I've got it all on camera" before manhandling a couple of riders and trying to start something. I tried to calm him down and pointed out that my clubmates had genuinely thought the lights were stuck. Nothing made any difference to him, so we just rode off.

(2) This morning I had a very pleasant ride with @Dark46 down to Arlingham and back, and we happened to come up to the same set of traffic lights, once again on red. This time there were four cars in front of us at the lights, suggesting that they had been red for some time. A Royal Mail van came the other way and stopped to pass on a message to the leading driver and then drove off. The leading car driver then put his arm out of the window and did a "wagons roll" signal, leading the other three cars through the red light, followed by @Dark46 and me on our bikes. Mr Angry wasn't around to witness it this time, but I suspect if he lives round there he'll soon end up waiting for ten minutes in the vain hope of the lights changing for him! What was really noticeable was that, when it was car drivers deciding to ride through a red light, nobody objected, nobody got upset and nobody felt it necessary to start a diatribe against a whole class of road users based on a snap judgment as to what _seemed_ to be going on.

I am feeling vindicated today, but this whole affair just reinforces something I've always felt ... that we cyclists need to be squeaky clean to try to make up for the indiscretions of other cyclists .... and that when you are all wearing club shirts, you can easily bring social media wrath upon your clubs for the slightest infraction (or perceived infraction) of the rules of the road. I haven't seen anything about it yet, but who knows? I now wonder exactly how long you are supposed to wait at a broken traffic light before it is appropriate to make a common sense call to move off cautiously. Darned if I know. Seems to depend on whether you are a cyclist or not.

_Donger_.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> A Tale of Two Rides:
> 
> (1)Towards the end of last Sunday's club ride we had a little bit of an incident at some temporary traffic lights in the village of Longney. We were really strung out (by at least half a mile, maybe a mile) at the time the guys at the front hit a red light just before our re-grouping point. All of them stopped to wait for the lights to change. By the time I turned up, they were wondering whether the lights were actually working, and a minute or so later the consensus was that they weren't. Slightly against our better judgment, we all decided to carefully filter past the traffic light and go on our way. At that exact moment, angry driver man turns up behind us and sounds his horn. It probably didn't look good, and it felt like we might have been in the wrong, so you could understand a little frustration from someone who had just turned up. A few seconds later he screeches up and stops in front of us with his door wide open across the road and proceeds to lecture us all about the Highway Code. "What makes you lot think traffic lights don't apply to you?" he shouts, adding that ""I've got it all on camera" before manhandling a couple of riders and trying to start something. I tried to calm him down and pointed out that my clubmates had genuinely thought the lights were stuck. Nothing made any difference to him, so we just rode off.
> 
> ...



I've been in the same position - there are two sets of traffic lights near here that are "on demand" - effectively they operate as traffic calming, sitting on red until tripped, then changing to green having brought traffic to an almost stop - unfortunately they are very poor at detecting a bike rider. Not a problem if I'm out during the day when it's busier, but early on a Sunday morning you _could_ sit there for 10 minutes waiting for a nice metal box driver to turn up and activate them.
Both sets have been reported, one was sorted within a week or two* and the other appears to have been left untouched despite several requests.

Temporary traffic lights are also a PITA as it seems that if anything goes wrong they now failsafe to all red and you're expected to sort yourself out, leading to events as described above.

* - however the road has since been resurfaced and they are back to their old tricks again


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jul 2018)

A tandem ride to the Red Lion in Histon to meet our friends. We were sat on a table near the pétanque court, then lots of middle aged blokes turned up and gave us very dirty looks..... I got the feeling we were on THEIR table. No sign to tell us, but we should know...... the ladies said 'we should move' but I was quite happy to stay. Eventually we did move though I would have just sat there.
Here they are




The bloke in green is a Frenchman, he was said ultra serious about his ball chucking!

We'd forgotten to take lights, and we were borderline on the way home, naughty!




The people on the A14 were all lit up.
14 warm miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1711713059


----------



## Stonechat (18 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> A Tale of Two Rides:
> 
> (1)Towards the end of last Sunday's club ride we had a little bit of an incident at some temporary traffic lights in the village of Longney. We were really strung out (by at least half a mile, maybe a mile) at the time the guys at the front hit a red light just before our re-grouping point. All of them stopped to wait for the lights to change. By the time I turned up, they were wondering whether the lights were actually working, and a minute or so later the consensus was that they weren't. Slightly against our better judgment, we all decided to carefully filter past the traffic light and go on our way. At that exact moment, angry driver man turns up behind us and sounds his horn. It probably didn't look good, and it felt like we might have been in the wrong, so you could understand a little frustration from someone who had just turned up. A few seconds later he screeches up and stops in front of us with his door wide open across the road and proceeds to lecture us all about the Highway Code. "What makes you lot think traffic lights don't apply to you?" he shouts, adding that ""I've got it all on camera" before manhandling a couple of riders and trying to start something. I tried to calm him down and pointed out that my clubmates had genuinely thought the lights were stuck. Nothing made any difference to him, so we just rode off.
> 
> ...


I have a light I sometimes use at a crossroads
Despite my bikes being metal, (I have a titanium and a steel, and I used to use aluminium - no carbon)
I find that the lights often do not change if I am the only one there


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2018)

Scores on the door today another 17 mile bimble..beautiful weather. Blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jul 2018)

Sticky-drippy-sweaty-fly-buzzing 18 miles today.

One of my favourite mid-week 'shorties' over to Black Moss (lumpy bit just betwixt Windermere & Ings) - smashing views across to the mountains . I did take a pic' on the phone but I must have wobbled whilst also trying to hold my bike upright whilst taking the pic'. It came out fuzzier than an old woolen pullover. 

Things of possible note and interest:

Lot's of pancaked fauna on the lanes today. 

The pot-holes on one of the lanes I reported yonks back are still there and are over 4" deep now. 

Got hopelessly blitzed by an obviously very fit and fast lady on the long-ish flog up to Black Moss from Crook. I thought I was plodding up quite nicely but I ended up feeling like I was standing still. She did give me a cheery wave and told me to "keep at it" as she hurtled by. I met her at the top about 6 or 7 minutes later. She was having a breather. Apparently she'd already done 70 miles or so and still had a long way to go (back to Preston via Bowness ) and was in training for an Ironwoman event. I don't think I've ever been that fit in my whole life.

Armed with paint and brush I'm now off to paint some railings up on the balcony hopefully finishing in time to watch the TdF highlights - which have now gotten interesting since the mountains made an appearance.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2018)

On the way to work I was passed by a very happy looking small labrador with a tail going like a windscreen wiper in a rainstorm and a mahoosive blue stuffed elephant in its mouth: the dog could hardly see where it was going... 

Unfortunately I was late for the tram so the obvious question will remain forever unanswered.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jul 2018)

Still working all night shifts, so getting out in the day takes some motivation. For a change today I got the ICE trike out the garage and went for a recumbent spin. Nowhere fancy, a loop out to Walton and back, but 25 miles in the bag. Really must use this wonderful machine more often.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jul 2018)

Another short 9 miles to meet my wife as she came out of work. Thought I was faster today but wasn’t!


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jul 2018)

A rare opportunity for a mid-week ride out for me today.

Away just after 8am in a bid to beat the heat and on the Giant for a change.
I'd had an idea to head for Otley and beyond today, but decided against 'enjoying' Otley Road in the rush hour, so decided to head east as this meant I'd be heading in the opposite direction to most of the traffic.
Despite that I had a few interesting moments in the first couple of miles - chapeau indeed if you tackle that level of idiots on a daily basis....

Anyhow, up the hill to Scholes, then up a bit more and the descent through Barwick and beyond, before the climb up cattle Lane and general lumpiness to Aberford. More up from there to Lotherton Gates and then past the farm and a long descent down to the Crooked Billet, behind a van towing another van which was bunching traffic up quite a bit - everyone was being sensible though and once the vans pulled in the queue all passed me nice and wide.
Up the hill into Saxton and on to Barkston Ash, then the long flat straight to Church Fenton, over the railway line and through the village and the lap of the airfield without seeing another soul until I was at the bridge over the East Coast Main Line.
Into Ryther and left, back through Ozendyke and into Ulleskelf, where the bus stop made as good a place as any to stop for a break and a photo:







The adjacent fields have all been harvested since I was out this way on Sunday - according to the local news the farmers are having to bring the harvest forward due to the hot, dry weather. 
Back on the bike and down Busk Lane to complete the airfield loop, then through Church Fenton and Barkston Ash, the long way round to Saxton, and back out climbing via Cold Hill Lane past Linda's Bench and the drop onto Copley Lane for the run back to Lotherton Gates.
The long way round to Aberford past Hook Moor Wind farm, up the former Great North Road and past the "Your Speed Is..." sign 
Left onto Cattle Lane and then retraced my earlier outbound route back through Barwick and Scholes and down the hill, then local roads up to home.

*33.04 miles* (53.17km) in *2h 21m* at an average of *14.1 mph* with *1,364ft* climbed and an average temperature of *20.1°C
*
More than happy with that, especially on the 'winter' bike. It felt a lot warmer in the sun than the average temperature suggests though.
A decent number of cyclists out and about too, especially once clear of the city. 
Not too keen on the rush hour traffic but managed to avoid most of it, even the ones who were being deliberate teapots.
Good to get another ride in for the Half Century challenge too.

And to end, the map:


----------



## delb0y (19 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> A Tale of Two Rides:
> 
> (1)Towards the end of last Sunday's club ride we had a little bit of an incident at some temporary traffic lights in the village of Longney.



Yes, I snuck through those lights on red on Saturday and had an evil look from a young girl in a Ford Fiesta, even though I was way over amongst the traffic cones so there was more than enough room for both of us. I guess some folks' lives are so good that they have nothing else to worry about but other people making headway on the road when they shouldn't be.


----------



## Vantage (19 Jul 2018)

Been getting pummeled by fatigue all week so the bike has barely moved but I took a short ride over to Moss Bank Park this morning with Tara.
It was going ok ish despite Tara darting left and right and we were making nice progress through the estate. We were going down the quiet little lane to the park at some 12mph or so and I checked the rear view mirror for traffic. Nothing there. At this point Tara decided to stop dead in her tracks to have a poop. By the time my eyes returned to the road in front it was too late and the bike was suddenly yanked to the left but finished on it's right side and I was thrown to the ground like a sack of spuds. 
OW! That hurt! My right elbow has a couple grazes but other than that I'm ok. The bike got away with a light scratch on the tip of the front brake lever. I could've jammed that poop bag down her throat!
We set off again down the hill and turned into the park which was pretty busy for a week day. I let Tara off her lead once we on the grass and she shot off like a missile with me following her. 
Tara is a 'friendly' doggy and likes to meet people and other doggies but she can a little too lively for some. I often have to keep her restrained and when not, am constantly on guard ready to call her back when she spots a target for tummy rubs. There was lots of that today.
We crossed over the lane to another field where she felt the need to go and be best buddies with a much smaller dog being walked by its owner. Tara bolts over and the lady panics. Scoops up her little dog and literally starts screaming in horror! I've never seen anything like it. As I was chasing after Tara and calling her back this woman was dancing about screaming and shouting me to "Stop that dog!"
Back on her lead, I apologised and explained that Tara was just a big sack of fluffy cuddles which didn't seem to impress the lady. She said nothing at all.
Tara and I made way around the outskirts of the field and I couldn't help but have a giggle at the ridiculousness of it. Granted she doesn't know Tara the way I do but I still think the lady went a bit over the top with her antics.
Back into the main park area, a bit of a climb, through a wooded bit and a slow pootle home through the estate. 
Tara has pretty much slept all afternoon and I've been dipping in and out of sleep too.
2.3 miles and I'm shattered.


----------



## pjd57 (19 Jul 2018)

Another of those daft days when I had nothing planned.
Mrs asked me to drop a few small items she was selling off to different people in different parts of the city.

Trip to Halfords at Bishopbriggs was a waste of time.
Few miles to Partick to tell Mrs delivery run was done.

52 miles spread over the city and the day.


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jul 2018)

So after a month or so hiatus, the self proclaimed “Saga CC” boys (well 5/6 of us anyway) reunited for a spin through the lanes of South Derbyshire and the Derbyshire Dales. I’d like to say this was easy or steady or whatever other non difficult connotation you can think of but I’d be lying! After meeting up at Willington we set off on our way in the hot early evening sun. I’ve not had the best month of riding due to other commitments and in the early stages it showed. Whilst the others decided to do a few “sprintervals” I had nothing to give and was quickly behind, but they eventually realised I was struggling and held back so I could catch up. The elevation was around 1400ft and while this was no mountain stage, the early effort by me would suggest it was! Or at least that’s how it felt! I was hot and dehydrated and just had nothing to give but we made a pub stop at 17/18 miles and realised then I was still averaging 17mph on what was mainly climbing. After nailing my water I had a pint and a chat with some locals and we were soon back on our way. “It’s all down hill from here,” Martin said..... but he neglected to mention the first 4 or 5 miles took in another few hundred ft of elevation beforehand! The water and fruity cider I rammed down my scrawny little throat seemed to pay dividends as I regained my lost mojo and really picked up the pace on the way back to Willington. Once at Hatton with 5 or 6 to go and the “downhills” out of the way it was dead flat and we really picked it up along these parts, including a 23+average for the “Hatton-Hilton mile”, a dead flat mile long stretch of road where I’m willing to bet many a thrash fest has taken place! We stuck to the main road around Hilton again averaging 20+ for this section until we approached a manually operated level crossing which was down and blind on approach and were it not for some quick reactions would’ve resulted in us toppling over like a domino rally!

Luckily we managed to avoid any incident here other than a little verbal exchange with some impatient tool in a lorry and we soon picked it up for the final few miles back to the start where another pint of fruity cider was consumed.

38.7 big ones in 2h 5m averaging 18.5mph.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1713974559


----------



## pjd57 (20 Jul 2018)

@User9609 , great pictures, and the roads look even better. Can you throw in a few names of towns or villages ?


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2018)

REIVER the saddle the saddle,i have sent you one of these in the post.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2018)

I have just worked out my mileage per coffee it is only 8.5 miles per mug.I must do better.Anyway a lovely slow meandering 17 miles today,just great.Two sessions on the turbo this week,17 miles out today,and a little tootle to Otley early tomorrow,life is grand.


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2018)

My ride today ? very smokey


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> My ride today ? very smokey




South Wales to London..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jul 2018)

Only my second ride of the week this morning due to other things getting in the way. One of my usual loops: Condover, Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover and home.

I took the Galaxy and in the calm, and not too warm conditions got on at a good pace. My timing was also fairly good this time as I was down the lanes during the school rush so missed the worst of it. Today is the last day of term for the local schools so mornings will be quieter for a few weeks.

Very little to report this time as it was all pleasantly uneventful with a highlight being the sight of a buzzard soaring on warm updraughts over the fields near Cressage.

35.3 miles at 16.1 mph average.





Just the one snapshot this time taken at a drink stop near Uppington.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5319328, member: 9609"]more borders roads - .
View attachment 420132
View attachment 420133
View attachment 420134
View attachment 420135
View attachment 420136
View attachment 420137
View attachment 420138
View attachment 420139
View attachment 420140
[/QUOTE]

Dayum that road looks beautiful. Where is that?


----------



## TigerT (20 Jul 2018)

The weather here in Zürich is looking stormy for the weekend, so I took advantage of it being quiet at work and took the day off.

I decided to extend a ride I've done previously by adding a new bit in the middle. So I started off heading out on Route 5 from Zürich to Winterthur. I've been meaning to try this out since getting my new bike. it has a long 19% decent with tight corners - A big adventure on rim brakes, requiring holding on quite tight so I wanted to try out the discs. It was a lot easier, needing a lot less pressure on the levers. Still not a fan of that hill though! 

Normally after this I'd cut straight into the Töss valley at this point, but for the new part of the ride, instead I headed into the city centre and stopped for a coffee. Route 5 can be a bit confusing at this point because it takes 2 different routes, so it was a bit interesting working out my way through Winterthur. I made one wrong turn on the way out but soon corrected that. Finally I got back to the point where the two parts merge. It was getting warm by this point, my Garmin was reading 36 degrees, so I headed off into the woods down the other leg of route 5 to get some shade. I found a nice spot by the river to cool down for a while before setting of back onto the plan. 

And there it went wrong! They are resurfacing a huge section of cycle path 5 and 53 and it was closed. (It'll be worth it, the part they've already done is fantastic). Unusually for Switzerland, there wasn't a well signposted diversion so I spent a while riding round randomly trying to find a route that worked. It was still hot and I was getting slightly annoyed by now. Finally I saw a sign for a town in the right general direction and eventually this got me to Route 41 for the last significant uphill part of the ride. This climbs up to Hittnau and then there is a nice run down the other side into Pfaffikon. Here I just headed to the Railway station, there is a small supermarket with some tables where you can eat what you've bought, so after a nice Cheese, Sausage and Pasta salad with a large iced coffee. Back on the bike

This last part I've done lots of times so its a straight forward run back through Wetzikon, Uster and Greifensee to get back into Zürich. Still hot but now the weekends storms were starting to blow in so I had a headwind to contend with. That slowed me down a bit and there was no hurry, so I just got my head down to get home.

Great way to spend a day off, just over 103 kms - Now following my normal post ride routine of eating everything in sight whilst drifting off to sleep.



Stopping on the way out of Winterthur to fill up the Water Battles


Hiding from the sun in the woods


Out along the Töss Valley just before getting a bit lost!


And the map.


----------



## Donger (20 Jul 2018)

postman said:


> REIVER the saddle the saddle,i have sent you one of these in the post.
> View attachment 420184


..... and I'd send him some bar tape if I knew where he lived.


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Jul 2018)

My last day on holiday and the sun had gone in at lunchtime so I took the opportunity for a last french ride. 
I followed quiet local roads down to Belley then joined the Rhone cycleway.




By now the clouds were disappearing and it was getting hot. I followed the cycleway northwards. What would sustrans have done when faced with this obstacle?




I doubt they would blast a short tunnel for a segregated cycle track. 
A long straight stretch is then followed until the pretty village of Chanaz.




Then back to a proper road across the Rhone and back chez nous before I melted completely in the heat. 
The map etc.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jul 2018)

Went out for a ride today, wanted to do a couple of hours without any too hard hills

Stuck to Windsor Great Park and Looped around
In at Bishopsgate, through the Deer Park out again at Cranbourne Gate, down the road to Ascot Gate, in the Park again and up, joining the above road just after the Deer Park, and out again at Crabourne Gate, Down to Blacknest Gate, I had intended to take a particular road but found it was closed. Much of the park's roads have been 'resurface'with loose chippings, Takes some of the enjoyment out of the Park.
Anyway eventually went Down Wick Lane and Wick Road and home via Prune Hill downwards

32.08 miles at 16.7 mph with 1243 feet climbed. Despite that speed it was not all out so I am clearly faster than before

https://www.strava.com/activities/1714990415


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2018)

Carnac,Brittany.Only a couple of days left and back to reality !


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2018)

Quick nip out to test the new chain tugs - much better than the DMR ones


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Jul 2018)

Had a cheeky little ride this morning to explore the off road trails around my area including Route 55. Lots of people using the converted rail routes which are amazing.


----------



## delb0y (21 Jul 2018)

Just a short one today as I overslept. So it was an 11 mile loop... up Haresfield Beacon. I've read a lot about this climb and have been putting it off, but having done the first two climbs up the Cotswold escarpment from the lane just ten minutes from my house (Harescombe 1 and Harescombe 2) today there were no more excuses.

I did it. :-) But it was tough. Just when I thought "what's all the fuss about" I came around a corner and there was a wall... It was hot out there, too, but luckily the trees met above the lane at this point so the steepest bit was in the shade. That section was one of those where you pedal and pedal and try to breathe and you look up and the summit just doesn't get any closer.

Anyway, I've read on the web that the steepest bit is 18%. Elsewhere I've read it's 25%. RwGPS and my Wahoo says I did 34.3% at one point this morning, but I don't believe that, unless it was bouncing up a kerb somewhere. I tend not to believe the website or the device - when I mapped out last week's route on RwGPS the computer said it was 1000 feet of climbing, when I got home and downloaded the route I'd (apparently) done 3000 feet. One of 'em is wrong, and it certainly didn't feel like 3000 feet. So I don't believe the 34.3% today - but it surely was steep at that one stage.

And it only gets 5/10 in Another 100 Greatest Climbs. Lord knows what a 10/10 climb would be like.

Derek


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jul 2018)

26 miles to Windsor this morning to pick up mini Miss CB's first mobile phone. The legs kicked off about 3 miles in, so magic tablets and a very easy ride, whilst not without it's rather painful moments, was completed with no issues.
Back home and I was assigned the task of an Aldi trip, so mini Mr CB tagged along for another 8 miles.
Not out there, probably the reason for the legs. Plan an early start tomorrow.


----------



## Tommy2 (21 Jul 2018)

40km before work this morning ( I was actually a few minutes late because I got to work on 38.5km so HAD to ride last to round it up to 40km)
Got a little surprised by a hill which I didn’t realise was there, went a slightly different route and took a road I didn’t know exactly, but after rounding the bend and seeing it rise up in front of me I remembered it as being the hill I came down last week twisty and steep, on the brakes all the way thinking ‘this is a long bloody down hill’ so I knew i was in for a long climb this morning which wasn’t the plan, ran some intervals last night so should have gone flat today but hey ho, I’ll take whatever training I can get at the minute.
Think I must have picked the only early morning in the last 6 weeks that has been raining, I could see the haze of rain in the distance but was drawn to it! Only light shower and not cold, jersey and skins base layer was sufficient.
Nice to be out that early again though, saw a lot of wild life, deer about 10 feet away, heron over head, scattering pheasant and partridge in the road, following a random herd of sheep in the road must have been heading back to the farm yard for their morning feed.
Now to get work out of the way and the short ride home.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2018)

Out on the Giant again this morning and it was noticeably cooler than of late.
So cool in fact that I stopped within half a mile of setting off to put my arm warmers on! 

Anyhow, while I had half a plan to add a bit of variety to the route, it started off as most do with Coal Road, Red Hall Lane, the A58 and Whin Moor Lane to Shadwell. From there it's up to Slaid Hill lights and through the dip, onto Tarn Lane to Scarcroft and along Ling Lane back onto the A58.
Then the downhill fun starts.
The Giant is slightly lower geared than the Boardman and faced with a slight headwind I was struggling to keep things above 30mph 
Anyhow, silly nonsense aside, I was soon in Bardsey, then on to Collingham and over the bridge to Linton for the rollercoaster to Wetherby and up Spofforth Hill.
Down the other side and then up into Spofforth itself and across the causeway and on up the hill heading for Little Ribston.
This is a really nice lane, often virtually traffic free and it just meanders along between the fields all the way to the village.
Right and past the entrance to Ribston Hall, passing about a dozen joggers, then back into the countryside and down to Ox Close Lane for more countryside to Cowthorpe, then on again, staying on the road through Tockwith today.
At this point the sun had made an unforecast appearance and it was starting to warm up.
Through the village and the road cuts through the middle of the Marson Moor Battlefield, the site of the biggest battle ever to take place on British soil.
I stopped at the monument for a couple of pics and a bar of oaty goodness:










Back on the bike and still heading east-ish, through Hutton Wandesley and Angram where the good news is that they're resurfacing the lane between the villages which was in a shocking state. The bad news is that they seem to be doing a patchwork job of it, so there are some lovely smooth bits, and others that look like they're being left untouched...

Anyway, into Askham Richard and through the village, noticing that the duck pond seems to have shrunk by about 50% since I was last out this way.
Right at the end of the road and through Healaugh and Wighill and the drop down into Tadcaster.
Over the rebuilt bridge over the River Wharfe and through the town, stopping for a quick pic at the brewery:




Directly to the right and deliberately out of shot is the huge industrial plant where they actually make John Smiths Smooth now, but the old brewery building is much nicer to look at.
Left at the lights and over the A64 on the A162, before climbing the hill to Raw Lane and the long and mostly gently downhill descent to Ulleskelf, where I headed straight down Busk Lane passing the airport entrance and into Church Fenton.
Through the village and over the railway line onto Common Lane for the long straight to Barkston Ash, then the long way round to Saxton and along Main Street onto Cold Hill Lane, stopping for a final time at Linda's Bench for a Snickers:










Back on the bike and along to the drop into Copley Lane for the steady incline to Lotherton Gates and then right for Aberford and the ups and downs of Cattle Lane and the climb to Barwick, then on to Scholes and the drop down Leeds Road before local roads up to home with a final loop around the block to push the mileage on.

*56.2 miles* (90.44km) in *4h 2m* at an average of *13.9mph* with *2,250ft* climbed and an average temperature of *18.3°C*

Happy to get an Imperial Half in as it's been a while, mainly due to time constraints. 
I've got a 80 mile sportive in a few weeks, so need to crank the miles up a bit.
Lots of cyclists out again today and if I'm honest it was nice it being a tad cooler than it has been.
Good to get some roads I haven't been on for a while under the wheels too, always nice to have a bit of a change.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Donger (21 Jul 2018)

delb0y said:


> Just a short one today as I overslept. So it was an 11 mile loop... up Haresfield Beacon. I've read a lot about this climb and have been putting it off, but having done the first two climbs up the Cotswold escarpment from the lane just ten minutes from my house (Harescombe 1 and Harescombe 2) today there were no more excuses.
> 
> I did it. :-) But it was tough. Just when I thought "what's all the fuss about" I came around a corner and there was a wall... It was hot out there, too, but luckily the trees met above the lane at this point so the steepest bit was in the shade. That section was one of those where you pedal and pedal and try to breathe and you look up and the summit just doesn't get any closer.
> 
> ...


Brilliant effort @delb0y . The "wall" just around the corner is the point that always gets me. I've only ever got to that point feeling like I have a chance on one occasion ..... and just as I was coming out of a zig-zag, I kangarooed it and lost control. I always give up just where the Cotswold Way crosses the road. I think this climb is beyond me. Well done that man!


----------



## delb0y (21 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> Brilliant effort @delb0y . The "wall" just around the corner is the point that always gets me. I've only ever got to that point feeling like I have a chance on one occasion ..... and just as I was coming out of a zig-zag, I kangarooed it and lost control. I always give up just where the Cotswold Way crosses the road. I think this climb is beyond me. Well done that man!



Cheers Donger. I think gears are answer to all of these climbs. I couldn't do it on a road-bike, but on the Giant - basically a flat-bar tourer(*) - the gears are so low that it's doable. Which is one reason I bought this bike, because I hate that feeling when a climb beats me. The other thing I did was take it really easy on the lower stretches - deliberate choosing low gears even when I didn't have to so the heart-rate wasn't getting too high too soon. And lastly, I stayed in the saddle. Back when I was battling with Portway a guy at work asked if I was in or out of the saddle, and I said out - he advised to stay seated, and it worked. And continues to do so.

Cheers
Derek

(*) with low gears even for a tourer


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Jul 2018)

Got up at 5.40am and out on the bike half an hour later - had a lot to fit in today so I needed to get a short & quick ride in if I was to get one in at all. I managed the short bit (16.35 miles) but not the quick (14.1 mph).

Odd spots of rain as I trundled around but blissfully very little traffic. 

One of those peculiar rides where the (modest) wind was in my face the whole way around. 

Longer ride planned for tomorrow - will try to find something photogenic to take a pic' of.

Edit: forgot to mention that my 6 year old Bibs have given up the ghost in the padding department - not good. They felt a bit iffy on the ride. Try as I might I can't get the padding to un-bunch. Trip to Evans tomorrow, if I have time, for some replacements. What dull things to have to purchase,


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jul 2018)

I squeezed a quick 15 miles in this afternoon on the Wirral after entertaining my mum for the day.

Out to Willaston, past Hadlow Road and on down to Burton village. I then turned for Ledsham and Capenhurst. These are all roads I rode regularly in my teens, it brings back memories.... some good!

I then rode by my old school, not sure we were the most academic of classes but we had a giggle!

It were blowy out, a headwind at every turn. How does that work?

https://www.strava.com/activities/1718052977


----------



## bruce1530 (21 Jul 2018)

Yesterday I was all set up for a challenge. Got up at 6, looked out the window, heavy rain, decided to wait until the next day.

So, today I fancied a challenge.

Got up at 6, quick breakfast, and on the road at 25 past.

Ten minutes later, I’m at Ardrossan Harbour, about to take on the “5 Ferries Challenge”.

Harbour is already busy, I go to the Calmac ticket office. I need 5 tickets for the 5 ferries. At one time, you would buy a “Hopscotch 4” and a “Hopscotch 5”, but now you can buy a “5 ferries challenge” ticket - same price. It’s a bit of a bargain at £13.80 - that’s the benefit of Road Equivalent Tariff.






The 7am ferry is already busy, and the bikes are already queueing up to get on. By the time they let us on board, there were probably between 40 and 50 bikes at the back of the car deck. They’ve got portable “hanging rails” that they bring out, each one can take about a dozen bikes.







Leave at 7am prompt, heading for Arran. By the time I get upstairs to the cafe, it’s busy - they must have served about 100 full breakfasts and bacon rolls!

I find a quiet corner. The crossing takes about an hour.







The “Caledonian Isles” is busy, with the “top deck” in use for cars. So it takes longer than usual to unload, and bikes are last off. Just after 8, and I’m in the ferry car park, ready to start the adventure. Along with about 50 other cyclists - but the Peloton turns left, and I go right.

I love being on Arran - but this is going to be a brief visit. Next ferry is at Lochranza, 14 miles north, and it’s at half past 9. An hour and a half to do 14 miles should be fine - but there are 2 problems. The small print on the ticket says I need to be there at least 10 mins before the sailing. And there’s a great bloody hill in the way...

The first 7 miles or so are great - a flat run along the coast, and at that time the roads are pretty deserted. Then I hit the Bogouillie - the cat 3 hill. Up, slightly down, flat then up again - climbing about 200m over 5km.

I had to stop a couple of times - of course this was to take photos, not because my lungs and legs were bursting :-)

One good thing about the 5 ferries route is that each section starts and finishes at sea level, and for every big climb, there’s an equally good descent. Down to Lochranza, with about 20 mins before ferry is due to leave. Time for a quick coffee.

Spoke to 2 chaps who I had seen on the first boat, looks like we are the only ones out of the 50 that are doing the 5 ferries.

Ferry number 2 Lochranza-Claonaig - is a much more basic affair.







No cafe, no shop, no comfy seats. But the best customer service you can imagine. It left dead on time at 0930, but about 100 yards out of the harbour, the engines stopped. A car had just arrived in the waiting area, and a motorbike. They took the ferry back into the harbour and let them on board, saving them an hour and a half wait.

Half an hour later, I was back on the mainland - but not a part of the mainland I recognised. From here to home, it’s 130 miles by road! I was at Claonaig, an isolated ferry terminal (not much more than a car park, a ramp and a bus shelter) at the top of the Kintyre peninsula.

Next ferry is at Tarbert, Loch Fyne, in an hour and a quarter. It’s only 10 miles away - first half is a 125m hill, after that it’s flat.

Nearing the top, I heard an ominous “ping”. A front spoke had gone. Fortunately, I’m on discs, so the wheel wobble wasn’t too inconvenient. Taped it in place to stop the rattle, then pushed on past Kennacraig to Tarbert, Loch Fyne, to await the next ferry. Met the same 2 chaps there!

Fettled the front wheel - took the spoke out and loosened the 2 adjacent ones.

The ferries are getting smaller and smaller. This one takes me from Tarbert to Portavadie, a half hour crossing.






We’re still on the mainland, deep in Argyll.

Lumpy road from Portavadie across to Tignabruaich. With hindsight, I should have stopped there for something to eat, but I pressed on. After Tignabruaich, there’s another cat4 hill.

That one was sore - but once I got to the top, the view over the Kyles of Bute was incredible.






You can actually see the next ferry in that photo - it’s only a mile away - but the road to get there is 12 miles long.

Ferry #4 is Colintraive-Rhubodach. The shortest crossing of the trip - I don’t think I was on the boat for more than a couple of minutes. Years ago, the local farmers used to swim their cattle across at low tide!






We’re now on the isle of Bute. From here, it’s a flat 10 miles to Rothesay. As I rounded the headland, I saw the 2pm ferry just leaving.... so had an hour to get something to eat and drink.
My head was saying “Healthy food. Soup. Granola bars”. But my heart said “fish & chips” and won.

The paddle steamer “Waverley” was in harbour. Good memories - I worked on it as a teenager.







Finally, caught the 3pm sailing from Rothesay to Wemyss Bay.






and then a slightly anticlimactic 20 miles along the A78 to take me back to the Ardrossan ferry terminal. Bumped into the same 2 guys on most ferries, and at the last set of traffic lights before the harbour.

So, overall it was 116km cycling (Strava says different, cos I forgot to pause it on one ferry) . I was out the house from 6.30 until 1700, but less than half of that was “rolling” - the rest was on boats, or waiting for boats.

A really good day. Met lots of interesting people on the ferries.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2018)

A steady potter around sections of the _'Wakefield Wheel',_ the_ 'Altofts - Castleford Cycleway'_ & the _'Trans-Pennine Trail_' this afternoon
They overlap/use same sections at points, & also with th_e 'Leeds Country Way' _(long distance footpath around the Leeds boundaries)

I will write it up tomorrow, as I'm logging-off now, working tomorrow, so up about 05:00


----------



## postman (21 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> stopping for a final time at Linda's Bench for a Snickers:



It is a couple of years since i was around that area.Is there a surname to that bench,other than just Linda,i love knowing that someone spent time enjoying a certain view.Many years ago i cycled to Burnsall and found a bench,only to find it was dedicated to someone close to me who i had worked with,it was quiet moving to talk to a bench.So does Linda have a second name.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2018)

postman said:


> It is a couple of years since i was around that area.Is there a surname to that bench,other than just Linda,i love knowing that someone spent time enjoying a certain view.Many years ago i cycled to Burnsall and found a bench,only to find it was dedicated to someone close to me who i had worked with,it was quiet moving to talk to a bench.So does Linda have a second name.



Hi @postman - I don't think there is a surname on the plaque, but I'll try to remember to have a look next time I'm out that way.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jul 2018)

Few miles for work , probably only 11 or 12.
Home early and thought I would watch a bit of TdF then go for a run along the canal path.

Fell asleep instead.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jul 2018)

@bruce1530 , great post and pics from the 5 ferries.
I've not got round to doing it yet.
It's " on the list ".

The run round Arran is an all time favourite.


----------



## Biff600 (22 Jul 2018)

Out early this morning to beat the heat* 
39.6 miles* in *2hrs 15mins
*
Now for a fat-boy fry-up !!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jul 2018)

I too got out early this morning to avoid the heat and also as it’s “Baby” Doyle’s 12th birthday and we have plans this afternoon.

I thought I’d re attempt a route I did a few months ago just prior to doing the peaks and was in the midst of a nasty chest infection.

There was hardly a soul about this morning nor a breath of wind which made for pleasant riding conditions. My only observation would be the slight rain overnight resulted in the tarmac being quite sticky but that was a minor thing really.

The only other thing of note was about 2 miles in as I made my rather rapid descent down Swannington Hill I observed a copper with a speed gun shaking his head at me and gesturing me to slow down! As I wondered what he was going on about looked down at my computer I was doing about 35 in a 30.....oops!!

Once I got over that minor little issue I carried on my way along the quiet, sticky roads including another quick spell along Top Brand towards Belton and then I eased off the gas once here as it was mainly uphill for the next ten miles! One of the planned climbs I missed due to a wrong turn but I managed to compensate for that further down the road. There are a lot of closed roads along this route today and I had to divert a few times which ended up involving more climbing than was planned!

31.45 miles in 1:51, averaging 17 dead.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1719434148

https://www.relive.cc/view/1719434148


----------



## Donger (22 Jul 2018)

Out for Sunday lunch at my brother's today, so I got out early and tagged 10 or so miles on to the beginning of our club ride.... which I was going to have to abandon at 10.00am. Nice to see @Dark46 at the start line for the club ride. We headed out towards the Forest of Dean via A roads until we got past Minsterworth and hung a right onto a lovely quiet lane that headed over a level crossing (a rarity around here) and through Northwood Green towards Flaxley Abbey. I said my goodbyes just before Flaxley and turned back for Westbury on Severn. Came across the great sight and sound of a steam traction engine towing a vintage wooden caravan as I crossed the the canal bridge on the A38. Despite the time constraints, I salvaged a 37 mile ride this morning, so I'm still on track for a 300 mile month and a 3,000 mile year. Looks like hot weather for the next week or so .... so enjoy your rides folks, and take plenty of drinks with you.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jul 2018)

Best laid plans and all that. The intention was a 50 mile early starter to grab some squares, but an Ebay collection planned for 0830 put paid to that. Instead I had a quick 19 mile loop before collection, pausing at a local milestone. 





The eagle eyed will notice I've pimped my ride with a couple of purple Hope bits, continuing what @vickster started. The even sharper eyed will notice the broken rear mudguard bridge which led to some big rattles over the bumps. New one is in the post.

Post collection we decided on a family pedal to Laleham, so out with the tandem for me and Ms mini-CB Getting the hang of the beast now, and todays 10 miles was our longest yet. We got to 14.3mph off Staines Bridge, now that _felt _really fast


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jul 2018)

Scores on the doors again another 17 miles for me. Very hot Here, with hazy parts. Lots of Sunday drivers out today. They don't go anywhere, they just drive round for a couple of hours then go home. 

Gorgeous day again here. A slight headwind which was most welcome.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jul 2018)

A ride with my brother, sister in law and her cousin and her husband.
More memories of my youth cycling down oil sites road like I did as a kid to get to work on my YTS scheme. Happy days!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1719846559


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Jul 2018)

Wow another hot day today, it was supposed to be overcast and cloudy....not complaining!
A lovely ride out to Cawood, down the back lanes through Wistow Lordship and onto Selby town centre. Crossed the River Ouse via the swing bridge and on to Barlby picking up the Sustrans cycle route at Riccall.
Followed the cycle path to the River crossing at Naburn. Head wind now and really feeling the heat. Through Acaster Malbis, Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy then got caught up in the float parade for Tadcaster carnival. The road was closed so had to push my bike right through The town past all the crowds of people.
Left at John Smiths Brewery, up the hill and back home.
36.5 miles in total with an average of 16 mph. Lovely spin out.


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2018)

Early morning ride over the Severn Bridge today, to do my favourite little loop thru the villages of Mathern, Shirenewton & Itton, before a coffee & pain du raisin in Chepstow. 

75 kms in just under 3 hours...


----------



## TigerT (22 Jul 2018)

A Bonus ride today..... x 2

I took Friday off last week as the weather forecast was for storms and heavy rain for both Saturday and Sunday, however I woke up this morning to find that, while it had definitely rained overnight, it was dry and warm.

So I decided on my normal Coffee and Cake ride to Baden and back but taking it easy on the cross country route instead of the road route. This necessitated digging the Hybrid out of the cellar as there are a lot of gravel paths on the route and while I do it on the road bike, it's a lot nicer with bigger tyres and suspension! So off we go...

4kms in it suddenly starts to get harder going and a check look at hate back wheel showed it was slowly deflating (like my mood at the time). As it was only slowly deflating, I pumped it up as hard as I could and headed home - much easier changing the tube at home than by the roadside and I wasn't far a way. 

So 2nd attempt - After a change of tube for the bike and a change to long sleeves for me as ,while warm it was quite windy, I was off on my ride properly. The wind was quite gusty in places and head on all the way out. I wasn't in a hurry my legs were tired after Fridays ride, so I was happy just to plod along. Did still manage to chase down a few e-bikes though - It's a game I play to keep me amused, when you know they can only do 25kmh with assistance you know you can get them - I know.... very childish :-D. (Nothing against e-bikes though I have one myself and think it's great that it gets people out on their bikes who wouldn't cycle otherwise)

I stopped in Baden Station for my usual Coffee and Lemon Muffin which I felt were particularly well deserved after Fridays ride and the puncture this morning. Before setting out the same way on the way home. Great to be out on a day when you didn't expect it. Another 55kms onto this years total.

I always love cycling here on a Sunday - because the shops are shut, you see lots of families out travelling in convoy with a parent at either end marshalling some sometimes very randomly steering kids!

Here are a couple of photos




There are a lot of unusual fountains around - This is my favourite




My hybrid, now in desperate need of a wash. She doesn't get used very often, but I still love her.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jul 2018)

After 2 weeks on holiday in Cornwall during which I rode every day did 422 miles with 39000ft of upness . I was finally back on local roads . Every ride in Cornwall started with a 1 mile 250ft climb ,today I past that elevation at 6 miles  the legs thanked me for it . Anstey ,Rothley ,Quorn ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey . A quick 16.7 miles with 800ft of elevation which by recent rides is pan flat the average of 18.6mph was a pleasant surprise in Cornwall I struggled to get over 14.5mph . Really enjoyed the ride all the climbing in Cornwall was slowly eating away at my mojo it's beautiful down there but far from ideal for cycling .


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Jul 2018)

I did the annual london to southend bike ride today with 3,000 other souls.
Started at the lee valley velodrome where they held the track cycling in the 2012 olympics through all the stopping at traffic lights in east london and onwards to the leafy lanes of essex.
Always an enjoyable ride and not too taxing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1719664566


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2018)

Awoke this morning having developed a sore throat and hacking cough overnight  but the weather was too good to waste, so set off anyway on the Giant.
The guess-casters had predicted a grey, overcast day, but it was gloriously sunny with blue sky and just a few fluffy white clouds.

Coal Road, then to keep things simple onto Skeltons Lane and the long descent down Sandhills into Thorner.
Along Main Street and onto Milner Lane for the climb up onto the ridge, passing cyclists, dog walkers and joggers all heading down the hill (never seen it so busy!), but by the time I'd reached the top I was huffing and puffing like no-ones business.
Plans for a metric half were binned and the ride became an extended pootle.
Anyway, along between the hedges with a weird breeze - one moment it would be swirling round, the next it would drop completely and the temperature soared every time it did this.
Right onto Holme Farm Lane and along to Jewitt Lane where I turned north and headed into even quieter countryside.
Just as the lane starts to drop down towards Collingham I turned left onto Compton Lane and back onto the ridge, gently climbing to start and then when the road starts to drop getting just enough of a headwind to let me know it was there.










After a brief stop at the bench I carried on towards East Rigton, but took the tight turn back onto Bramham Lane.
There was a 'Road Closed' sign right on the 'V' of the junction and it wasn't clear which road it referred to - Compton Lane had clearly been OK as I'd just ridden down it and there had been no signs at the other end of Bramham Lane when I'd crossed it earlier, so I carried on.
Well, what's the worst that could happen? 
Along the deserted lane and about half way down it was clear that some half hearted road repairs had been going on - it's been desperately needed for months but the quality was shocking and it was a messy patchwork of bits here and there. Round the 'S'-bend and this carried on right out to Jewitt Lane, but it was such a nice day that I decided to go round again!
This time I stopped half way along for a couple more pics of the glorious scenery











Back on the road and repeated the route onto Compton Lane, but carried on through Rigton Green, taking the left to loop up onto Holme Farm Lane and then Milner Lane to reverse the run back into Thorner.
Into the village and back out again onto Carr Lane (the least worst option) for the up, down and more up to the A58.
A brief stint along there, up Coal Road and onto local roads to home, enlivened when a motorised numpty simply had to push through one of the traffic calming chicanes despite me having right of way. 

*19.18 miles* (30.86km) in *1h 32m* at an average of just *12.4mph* with *902ft* climbed and an average temperature of *23.2°C*

Again, in that sunshine it felt an awful it warmer. I think this must be one of my slowest rides on a road bike in a long time, but it was just good to get out even if I'm not feeling 100%. It would have been nice to have done a bit more, but I think I judged it about right and they all count don't they?
Lots of cyclists out unsurprisingly, and who can blame them this weather?

And to end, the map, complete with totally incorrect weather symbol... :




​


----------



## Dark46 (22 Jul 2018)

As @Donger said I was out with the KCC this morning I nearly never made as I struggled to find the garage handle.

The weather forecast was hot but it does really feel it until you stop , then it hits you.

To be honest I wasn't really looking forward to it as it was the forest so it meant some hills would be taken in at some point. But the good thing is if you go up at some stage you have to come back down somewhere. 

Today there was a good turnout of over 20 people we so split into 2 groups before we left. As usual @Donger was sat there chatting with the group. He said he would have to turn around early.

So it was the usual way out of Gloucester and on the A48 towards Chepstow. This next part I wasn't looking forward to as it was here I came off about 2 years on gravel and as we weren't turning off at Oakle Street the chances of a repeat performance were slim luckily. 

We turned off at the next road towards Flaxley Hill and Abbey. It was aling here @Donger had to turn around and said his goodbyes.This I've only done the other way and wasn't looking forward to the climb. We were warned about the limb at the bottom by Mike but it wasn't as bad sack expected. I hope it means that I'm improving. I don't like hills but @Donger s advice (as I've said before)" forget about everybody elsecpick a pace you are comfortable with and stick to it." Brilliant advice and something that has never let me down. Cheers bud.!

As I said if you go up you've got to go down . At the brow there was a school that was open and a few people refilled their water bottles here with cooled water. From here thete was a short steep decline down into Mitcheldene. 
Here we turned left downhill where I touched 40 mph , there then was a short incline beforw heading ddown again into Longhope. As I was speeding up and touching 32mph I heard a shout off "we are stopping here!" My discs certainly complained as I slammed them on wondering if I was going to stop in time. With luck and my discs screaming no more I was able to turn in time.

It was here at Hope Barn that I enjoyed a large black coffee and bacon sarnie on grannery. I told the assistant I would be outside collapsed!

From here it downhill into Little London and Huntley, then towards Tanyton then on and back to Gloucester.

As always a great ride with great company as the social group has a great bunch of people. 

My ride ended up being 35.9 miles at a average of 14mph of which I'm really pleased and now looking forward to next week. Next week will be my 75th ride with the club and I'm hoping to be heading south from the estate.


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Jul 2018)

Wasn't expecting much after having a colonoscopy yesterday, feeling rather tender and rather empty at the moment 

Anyhoo, I was pleasantly surprised with the effort I put in and really enjoyed my, (not so), little self 

LINKY


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Jul 2018)

Another nice ride to work this morning in the fine rain that wets you through ! Extended it by exploring another section of route 55 and it was well worth it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A steady potter around sections of the _'Wakefield Wheel',_ the_ 'Altofts - Castleford Cycleway'_ & the _'Trans-Pennine Trail_' this afternoon
> They overlap/use same sections at points, & also with th_e 'Leeds Country Way' _(long distance footpath around the Leeds boundaries)
> I will write it up tomorrow, as I'm logging-off now, working tomorrow, so up about 05:00



*Bike selected;* CGR, as there would be some bridleways, cycle-ways & possibly dusty/rough climbs
*Weather;* rather warm, overcast, & a slight headwind
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used, to illustrate points*


Out from home, over the railway bridge on Station Road, with a right fork onto the_ 'Wakefield Wheel'_/bridleway towards Altofts Hall Road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1405344

Once off the end of 'A H R', it was a right turn onto Church Road, to pass down through Lower Altofts, becoming Pope Street 1 as it passes under the M62 (between jcts 30 & 31), then heads past the (closed) Altofts station
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3230905

Passing Pelican Engineering, & a few interesting trucks in there; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2734960
It was a right, then almost immediate left towards Fairies Hill Marina, & the LaFarge concrete plant
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856459
And, an interesting sign, for their own drivers...



Just before the plant gates, it was a right to cross the old Wharfe, on the River Calder; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/867646
(left would have gone to the Marina, on an old arm of the Canal)


After joining the river bank, it was a case of following the new cycle-path along it , to the viaduct that carried the 'Methley Joint Railway, passing under Stephensons viaduct

Both taken; Tuesday 13th March 2018




At the 'MJR' viaduct, there was a gentle incline up to join it, with the route followed over the river

Now surfaced; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2163227
After the bridge, but substantially drier yesterday; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3857110

This was followed for a mile or so, until a deviation was enforced by the Castleford - Leeds line, as the bridge taking this line, over that had been removed, so a couple of old railway properties were passed 
This one in opposition to the camera angle; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2163294

Then the old 'Methley South' station was encountered, now a private house (I remember this being derelict)





At this point, there was a need to follow the roads through a new-ish housing estate, but with the bonus of the old Station House; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3468676

Barnsdale Road was rejoined - an odd name, as it's got no connection, or even near the (Roman) road from Barnsdale Bar, to Castleford

Under the railway (Leeds - Castleford) at Pinders Bridge, onto WaterGate
My view, with a left after it; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/149748

After a short ride along WaterGate, before reaching the 'Mex' , it was a turn off to the left onto the 'Trans-Pennine Trail'
I rode towards the camera; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014400

A slight deviation here, to go & Look at Penbank Weir, as I'd only ever seen it from the other side (& the canal was between us)
There is an 'abandoned' lock here
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014287
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014283





Back down off the Flood Banking took me back to the 'T-P T' & onto the railway, towards the M62; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014395

Just prior to passing under it, a nice piece of metal work appears, with the M62 crossing over the 'line' literally yards behind me

Seen here, from the other side of the M62; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014436
LeedsBradford to the left
Castleford/Pontefract/A1 to the right




After passing under the M62, it was a fairly good 'road', barring the odd root breaking through the tarmac
A deviation was encountered, as there was another missing bridge deck, this one was missing back in the mid 90's though, & the 'middle is practically wall to wall vegetation now!
!http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014264




On Bottomboat Road, I spotted this charming sundial on one of the terraced houses



Once the ascent was made, passing the point where the ' MJR' would have crossed on a bridge, it was onto Aberford Road, towards Stanley itself
Past the site of the demolished St Peters Church (mining subsidence got the better of it), & the local Cinema (as was...) _*'Clog And Rhubarb' 2*_
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/966696


Down Aberford Road, further, to the junction with Lime Pit Lane, then a left onto a ' T-P T' section , known locally as the _'Naggers'_
_http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2478165_
_

_

Onto Ferry Lane, by the Marina, & bridge over the Calder
Than over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, & a sharp right
A gradual left took me onto the banks of the Calder, heading upstream, along the route of a colliery railway that delivered coal to the 'Ferry' for transport to Goole ,via a system known as 'Tom Puddings'
B & W photos, down the page; http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html


Once the site of the old Stanley Lodge was reached; a gate-house to NewLands Hall
7th, & 8th, photos down; http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html


I started the climb up to the Summerhouse site, quite a sharp climb that tests some of the local MTBers, but a steady plod in 34 x 25 made it, barring one small rocky section (remounted afterwards) http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2090857



At the top, the remains of the summer house are littered with modern louts rubbish


There's a 'swoopy' singletrack through the Plantation on the top, & as I was on the CGR, & running '28' tyres, I had to take it steady, & thus noticed a pair of gate-posts
I think these may have been one of the carriage-entrances to the estate, with a particular approach to give a view over the Valley?


One last bridleway, following a (known) carriage-drive to Newlands Hall was followed, with parts of the estate wall still standing


From here, it was a pootle back along NewLands Lane, past the 'Pylon Pond' to rejoin Wakefield Road, by the Catholic Church, & home - dusty but happy in my exploring
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3516021



I hope that this entertained/educated(?) at least one person??
If so, it was worth my while typing it out


1 Nothing to do with religion, but in the days of private Collieries/Pits, the local ones were owned by Messrs Pope & Pearson
2 The cost of building it, & the land, were donated by local Rhubarb growers & W Lambs Footwear (who made..... Clogs, initially)


----------



## colly (22 Jul 2018)

The first day of the rest of my life...............................actually the first day of a week in North Fumble Land.
Travelled up yesterday and today had one or two things organised so went out at around noon for a couple of hours.
The frozen north it is not, it's bloody hot I can tell you.
So it was a few miles on the cycle track from Alnmouth the Warkworth. (Sustrans Route Number 1)











Croquet island in view:






and a view back towards Alnmouth:
_
(which didn't post so I'll stick it on another time)_



Warkworth arrived and I took a couple of pics of the older bridge:















and one looking south across the bridge with Warkworth Castle in the back ground over the town.






From there it was inland a bit to Acklington and Felton (looks like a good place for a picturesque pub lunch laet in the week )


Then back to where I'm staying via Shilbottle and Hipsburn.






Apologies for the ropey photos. The thing is with phone cameras, in the sunshine you can see rock all of what you are taking.

So it was a nice but hot and sweaty jaunt out of 23.4 miles with around 1300ft or so of uphill.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25811891


I have planned a couple of long rides this week but given how hot it is I think I'll have to be setting off early am so as to avoid the hottest part of the day.
Quite something for our country.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Wasn't expecting much after having a colonoscopy yesterday, feeling rather tender and rather empty at the moment
> 
> Anyhoo, I was pleasantly surprised with the effort I put in and really enjoyed my, (not so), little self
> 
> LINKY



Hope all was ok. Lovely Wife had her 'over 55' bowel screen a couple of weeks ago and she had a sore tummy for a couple of days.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2018)

Today did not go as planned.  Had 37 mile route mapped out and memorised in my old bonce.

But... I got up late due to going to bed at silly'o'clock. Dossed around for a few hours Kindling (good book about Pablo Escobar) and then scooted over to Evans for new Bibs as my old ones gave up the will to live on yesterday's ride. Time moved on...

Then had some late lunch and settled down to watch TdF (jeez - what a dull days racing that was) and I dozed off at the 50k to go mark. Woke up and saw the three man sprint finale and then watched the GC mob trundle in.

Then I had a 'shall I shan't I go' moment and I decided that a go was in order. Just a v.short 13 miles but crikey was it humid. When I took my jersey off it was sodden - yuk! Lovely Wife had to drag it off over my head as it was stuck to me - bless her!

Upsides: a short ride is better than no ride as we all know and my new Bibs (now having the first of hopefully many sessions in the washing machine) were very comfy.

Downsides: got a flying thing in my mouth and another in my ear - one ejected and one prised out.


----------



## Glow worm (22 Jul 2018)

A couple of similar rides on my local patch yesterday and today.






One of my favourite droves near Reach yesterday.






Reach Lode from the bridge.






And today, a little more cloud but still warm. This is Harrison’s Drove at Wicken Fen.






Further along I popped into the bird ringing hut at Wicken. Was trying to take a pic of my bike when the zoologist and this bloke got in the way! No idea who he is.






Chris Packham was great. Time for everyone who spoke to him. I wish I had one hundredth the knowledge he has. Top bloke.






Then on home past Burwell Lode.






Nearly home, past the barley. Looks ready to go to me.

A nice easy 18 miler here today (10 yesterday).


----------



## C R (22 Jul 2018)

I was out early to beat the heat as well. Plan today was to try a metric half century, with an extension of my Defford-Eckington-Pershore around Bredon Hill.

Set off at about quarter to seven, and there were two hot air balloons coming our way from the Worcester side. Started up Hatfield Bank, then Stonehall
Common, Pirton and past Croome at at reasonable tick. The balloons were tracking my route up to this point, but around Defford one of them started drifting eastwards, while the other followed on my route towards Eckington. 

Past Eckington carried on straight instead of the usual left, skirting Bredon Hill, and then a left just before Bredon towards Westmancote. From here it is a steady climb to Conderton, and then a swift descent to Beckford. My seventh and eighth gears got a longer than usual tour of duty going down this way, though I was holding back a bit as I don't know the road, still reasonably quick, though.

In Beckford I missed the turn for Ashton under Hill, and ended up at the A46 junction, so had to retrace back to the Ashton turn, luckily it didn't add a lot to the route. From here it was up again past Ashton, up to just before Elmley Castle, where the descent towards Pershore starts. 

Stopped for a drink, a nut bar and a breather in Elmley Castle, and once refreshed started the run for Pershore. This was fairly quick, and seven and even eight got a good turn again. 

Arriving at Pershore got a sqweeky bum moment. Some guy walking his dog decided to cross the road to pick something from the hatched area in the middle, and crossed back without looking, only realising I was coming once he heard my tyres sliding in the tarmac. He did look quite surprised and did say sorry, luckily my brakes are good. The whole thing was so bizarre that I didn't even think of ringing my bell.
Today must have been the suicidal pedestrian day, as I got two more that saw me coming, made eye contact and still crossed the street, which again required evasive action, though I was prepared after the previous episode.

The ride through Pershore was otherwise nice, except for the Holloway climb to Rebecca road, it is not very long, but the bastard is a bit steep, and today my legs were feeling the strain. Luckily after an up there is a down, and this is a longish one that lets the heart rate settle back down. 

Down Rebecca Road, then a right to Crabbe Lane, past Wadborough, and then Littleworth and down past Norton church for home.

34.5 miles in 2 hours 31 minutes at 13.7 mph. Mapmyride says 1300 feet of up, but I don't think it is anywhere near that much. 

So, 55.5 km makes my first metric half. It was fun, but I am shaggered, though not absolutely shaggered. I will have to try and repeat the feat next month.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2018)

Despite a late night following a very enjoyable family meal yesterday, I was woken up around quarter past six this morning thanks to the wildlife in the neighbour's trees. Couldn't get back to sleep so, after a mug of coffee and a large bowl of porridge I was out of the house just before half past eight. Warm, but a light breeze once out in the coutryside making it a very comfortable ride thanks also to the cloud cover - I even felt a couple of very small rain drops at the start but nothing more than that.

Out through Levington & Nacton into Ipswich and out of town through Sproughton back into the countryside of Burstall, Elmsett & Whatfield, then turning back towards Ipswich at Naughton through Offton & Somersham into Bramford where I headed northbound and away from Ipswich again to Claydon. Out to Coddenham and turned for home through Henley, Westerfield and the usual villages en route.

Home a few minutes after midday (which is when I'd normally be setting out!) with 66 miles completed and spent the afternoon vegging in front of the TV with the German Grand Prix on.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1719963885


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jul 2018)

C R said:


> I was out early to beat the heat as well. Plan today was to try a metric half century, with an extension of my Defford-Eckington-Pershore around Bredon Hill.
> 
> Set off at about quarter to seven, and there were two hot air balloons coming our way from the Worcester side. Started up Hatfield Bank, then Stonehall
> Common, Pirton and past Croome at at reasonable tick. The balloons were tracking my route up to this point, but around Defford one of them started drifting eastwards, while the other followed on my route towards Eckington.
> ...


Well done on your longest ride  now you got one under your belt ,how about the 2019 edition of https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2018-half-century-50km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.228549/ bit of time for some training and away you go


----------



## derrick (22 Jul 2018)

A couple of good rides this weekend, Saturdays ride was a hard one, Mates birthday Friday all down the pub till closing time, Had a bit of a hangover Saturday morning, but three of us set out looking for a new route, Most of it was good country lanes but towards the end the roads got a bit busy, the hangover went after a couple of hours, then i started to feel a bit better.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1717207007
Sunday we decided to go in the same direction as Saturday,for the first 20 or so miles, but then we headed out Essex way, Found some new lanes that zig zagged across routes i know, Stopped at a couple of pubs on the way round, first one for a nice cold beer, the second one for a bit of lunch. Had one of the best sandwiches i have ever had, nice freindly staff as well. 125 miles for the weekend, another great weekend.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1720339481


----------



## C R (22 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done on your longest ride  now you got one under your belt ,how about the 2019 edition of https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2018-half-century-50km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.228549/ bit of time for some training and away you go


Thanks @13 rider. My intention is to ride a metric half once a month now I have built up to the distance, so hopefully I will be joining the challenge next year.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jul 2018)

Decided to do the Sigma Sport Rideyesterday
This bike shop in Hampton Wick do these occasional rides

So first job was to cycle over there. Due togetting ready a bitto slowly I had to rush. I eneded up doing the 12 miles at 18.7 mph- it is flat though.

Course was back almost to my door step then through Knaphill Farnborough and Tongham
Then a stop at Seale Tea omms, then the hilly climb up the Hog's back at Wanborough,
WE headed back and my intention was always to peel off a a certain point to ead home. Well I missed an opportuity or two. Then Someone stoppped for a puncture, and suddenly found I had one too. Think it was a pothole.

I eventually veered off at Cobham and wenr via Brooklands and Chertsey back home.

This group was said to be the slowest group, speed was said to be 15-16 mph. Haha!

Having got home I found my total distance was 74 miles at an average speed of 17.7 mph. Unprecedented speed over that sort of distance for me.. I did ride about 25 miles of that on my own, but no difference in speed there either..
1683 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1719975941


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Jul 2018)

Glow worm said:


> A couple of similar rides on my local patch yesterday and today.
> 
> View attachment 420626
> 
> ...


Wicken Fen is on my to do list this year,looks fantastic


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Jul 2018)

Not going to bore you with my new found enthusiasm with Route 55 but I will like to show you the other end of the route which connects to the Trafford Park area near the Manchester Ship Canal. Once you ride to the end of Route 55 at Monton near Eccles,you have a short walk over the canal bridge to join the Bridgewater Canal and the Bridgewater way which opens up links to the city centre or further into Cheshire. One part I have been meaning to explore is the new lift bridge which has been built over the ship canal next to the original Barton Bridge. After a delay in opening,the bridge is now up and running and links from the swing bridge at Dumplington ( it is a real name ! ) or the Rugby stadium thingy near Barton aerodrome which has many shared paths that have been created when the roads were improved. Enjoy the photos


----------



## Glow worm (23 Jul 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Wicken Fen is on my to do list this year,looks fantastic



You won't be disappointed. Plenty of v. quiet lanes and cycle tracks nearby to reach it too. Bliss.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2018)

A quick spin using the Raleigh on a regular route this morning before it got too warm. I went: Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Melverley. Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Nox, Exfords Green, Condover and home.

As hoped there was less traffic about with the schools off but unfortunately what traffic there was included a lot of people being silly: some close passes, blatant speeding and daft overtakes. It did settle down when I got onto the quieter road to Great Ness and after that was a very enjoyable ride.

We're back to a westerley wind today which felt like it was slowing progress on the way to Melverley but then it was helping on the way back and I just seemed to get faster as the ride went along. Westbury to Nox is a stretch I nearly always enjoy, having a slight downhill trend for a good three miles, and today was one of the good days, cruising above 20mph for most of it and topping 30 into one of the dips.

I overtook a guy in club kit on the way to Lea Cross and the bit through Exfords Green where I usually struggle to maintain a good speed seemed to be no problem today so I assumed I had a really good tailwind. The Met Office says not though and shows it as just 5mph.

34.8 miles this trip at 16.3 mph average which I'm really chuffed with. The Raleigh hasn't been out for a couple of weeks and has just given me a good reminder of why I like it.

No photos as the only stops were for drinks this time.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jul 2018)

No pictures unfortunately but I went back to the folks who helped save my bacon two weeks ago when my front tire wall got shredded and i ended up slamming into some iron railings due to loss of control. Even though I did ended up walking 7miles in the blazing heat in MTB SPD shoes that have almost zero flex across some nasty hard gravelly uneven towpaths, I promised them that I would come back and donate them a bicycle pump to them as they one they had was faulty.

They are The Canal & Riverside Trust -- If it wasnt for them refilling my water bottles that day, I would of most certainly collapsed from dehydration or heat exhaustion.

Much love and thanks to Phil and Katy @TheCanal&RiversideTrust just past Victoria Park.

His face just lit up when he recognised me and I handed him the track pump. I really made his day, Hopefully it will make other peoples days too should they ever end up in almost the same dire situation as me. though hopefully not!

No more spare inners, No more spare CO2 canisters, A phone with no life left in it and almost no water. (and a 7 mile walk in blazing heat) -- What a nightmare


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jul 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> No pictures unfortunately but I went back to the folks who helped save my bacon two weeks ago when my front tire wall got shredded and i ended up slamming into some iron railings due to loss of control. Even though I did ended up walking 7miles in the blazing heat in MTB SPD shoes that have almost zero flex across some nasty hard gravelly uneven towpaths, I promised them that I would come back and donate them a bicycle pump to them as they one they had was faulty.
> 
> They are The Canal & Riverside Trust -- If it wasnt for them refilling my water bottles that day, I would of most certainly collapsed from dehydration or heat exhaustion.
> 
> ...



Good karma, and 10/10 for keeping your word


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Bike selected;* CGR, as there would be some bridleways, cycle-ways & possibly dusty/rough climbs
> *Weather;* rather warm, overcast, & a slight headwind
> *Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
> *Geograph used, to illustrate points*concrete plant
> ...



Going by the 20 'Likes', I must be doing something right

I have a few days-off in early August, so intend a few rides, anyone want to read about them


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Jul 2018)

A really ‘muggy’ home commute tonight. An extended route via Naburn, Barkston Ash & Saxton.
32.8 miles in total with an average of 16mph.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> No pictures unfortunately but I went back to the folks who helped save my bacon two weeks ago when my front tire wall got shredded and i ended up slamming into some iron railings due to loss of control. Even though I did ended up walking 7miles in the blazing heat in MTB SPD shoes that have almost zero flex across some nasty hard gravelly uneven towpaths, I promised them that I would come back and donate them a bicycle pump to them as they one they had was faulty.
> 
> They are The Canal & Riverside Trust -- If it wasnt for them refilling my water bottles that day, I would of most certainly collapsed from dehydration or heat exhaustion.
> 
> ...



Chapeau!!!


----------



## colly (23 Jul 2018)

Two rides out for me today. Each of around 15 or so miles. I didn't bother with the Garmin or any faffing about. Just got on the bike and went where I felt like. 
One ride was down past Warkworth and Amble from Alnmouth this morning before breakfast. This afternoon was up past Boulmer to Craster. (of crab fame)

I did take a couple of photos but they are so rubbish I'll not inflct them upon you.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jul 2018)

“Gentle with Gemma pt 6” was the order of the day today although it has to be said that anyone else brave/silly (delete as appropriate) enough going out in this heat deserves a big kudos! This was my recovery ride of sorts where I rode to the pace of my sister in law and there was NO danger of speeding and having brushes with the law this time! 

We were on a tight timeframe so I made my way at half past 5 up some of the busiest roads at the busiest time to get to her house.

It’s always arse about face when we go from hers as she lives on the crest of a hill and so we started with a descent down Copt Oak Road towards Loughborough, turning off before we hit the outskirts. The road surface was sticky again and the sweat/ sun cream mix was slowly irritating my eyes but after a quick wipe and a drink I was ok. A left turn and a mile-and-a-bit flat along Charley Rd soon gave way to the first climb at Oaks in Charnwood, then crossing over abbey rd and rolling towards the top of whitwick where I got her doing a few intervals. A right turn at the cusp of Whitwick made for a very quick descent which she enjoyed greatly but not the sudden left turn at the bottom into a narrow junction where she almost got closely acquainted with a bush..... another mile or so of rolling and intervals followed then I decided to go easy on her, with the exception of the climb back into Whitwick- short but very punchy and her sweating and panting at the top was enough for me to know I’d done a good job!

Instead of the long slog up Leicester Rd out of Whitwick I took her up Hall Lane instead towards Coalville which is one of the more gentle ups out of this village. A quick tootle around the Coalville bypass was next and the roads were scarily quiet by this time. Some clever Herbert thought it would be wise at the exit of a roundabout to pass me and then turn left straight in front of me (I was going straight on) so that I almost T-Boned him! After a couple of expletives and a choice hand signal we finished off the ride through an industrial estate and back uphill towards hers.

Had a quick slurp and made my way back home flying back at 30+ down the dual carriageway and into the village.

22 dead for me, 14 for Gem.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1722801911

https://www.relive.cc/view/1722801911


----------



## Vantage (24 Jul 2018)

It was gone 4am this morning when I finally fell asleep so todays ride didn't start till almost midday. 
My god it was hot! By the time I reached Barrow Bridge my jersey was already getting sticky and that was before the climb.
"Them's some low gears you have there." said a gentleman passing me on a road bike as we started the accent of Longshaw Ford Road.
"Not low enough!" said I. 
He chuckled and took off ahead of me.
The entire hill I could not keep the bike straight. It was all over the place. I'm blaming the extra steering leverage from non compact bars. Enough of a reason to put the old bars back on? Maybe not.
The roadblocks have been lifted so I made my way along Scout Road and onto Belmont Road. The reservoirs didn't look too bad and neither did the hillsides...where was the fire damage? A little further on and something rustled in the grass by the side of the road. Next thing I know a friggin Ram comes trotting across the road dead in front of me followed by his buddy and I swerved almost into the next lane to avoid hitting the bugger. The van coming up behind me slammed his brakes on to avoid flattening me. 
Into Belmont and right up Rivington Road then a breather stop at Wards Reservoir.






Having caught my breath and rested the legs I set off to tackle the next hill. A (to me) real pig that saps the will to live. Made it to the top where blackened patches on the hillside were dotted about. I needed another leg rest.






One thing was becoming very apparent on this, the Spa's first trip to Rivington. I really didn't like the new bars. Admittedly, I did like the fact that there wasn't as much weight on my arms and hands but the neck and back pain from being more stretched out was too high a price to pay for it. And the bikes handling was now close to that of the Vantage...too happy to wander around. Funny how a couple inches or so can affect things.
A pootle later and 'The Rollercoaster" was coming into view. No cars in the distance and nothing behind me. YAS!!!
I began picking up speed and started decending before a final mirror check. Argh you utter utter BA**ARD!!!
An SUV had crept up behind me and was now up my backside and overtaking just as I was about to cut to the inside of the opposite lane. Feckin party pooper!
I made do with taking the apex of my lane before zooming up the short hill and right onto where the road levels out. Fun, but it could have been more fun. Never mind little Spa, we'll have our day!
At the end of the level bit, theres a gentle left bank then a very sharp right before plummeting down Rivington Road. I pedalled the 46T ring like a little hamster and managed 35mph. Taking the left bend at speed was brilliant. Doing that on the Vantage always scared the life out of me but the Spa, even with the new bar was dead stable through it!
Some gentle riding past the lane leading to Rivington Pike which was still closed off and Sheephouse Lane was next in line for a full on speed assault. Spoiled slightly by having to brake as endless motons in tin boxes were climbing past me.
Rivington Lane and Lever Park Lane were pootled along and led to Chorley Old Road through Horwich. I was in no hurry to tackle that endless climb so took the scenic route on some bumpier tracks through Wallsuches behind the lake and back onto Chorley Old Road to the estate and home.
Once inside, the bike was parked and muggins flopped onto the couch. Jeez the back was in agony. Once that subsided, it was a shower and then I fettled the old bar and stem back on. 
14 miles averaging 8mph. 
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25842225


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> It was gone 4am this morning when I finally fell asleep so todays ride didn't start till almost midday.
> My god it was hot! By the time I reached Barrow Bridge my jersey was already getting sticky and that was before the climb.
> "Them's some low gears you have there." said a gentleman passing me on a road bike as we started the accent of Longshaw Ford Road.
> "Not low enough!" said I.
> ...


It's been a while since I did the roller-coaster. I might have to seek it out before the end of summer!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2018)

Another morning ride using an anti-clockwise variation of my Cressage loop: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover and back.

I took the Raleigh again and set out intending not to push on quite as quick as yesterday which was a good thing as I left the village into a bit of a headwind which I'd have as far as Longnor (and again for much of the last 10 miles). I'd almost got to there when overtaking a dog walker there was a bit of a kerfuffle and one of the two dogs came chasing after me, having snapped its collar, and bit me on the calf. The owner was extremely apologetic and the dog having caught me and made me stop turned into the most docile thing. He got a tickle under the chin and I got licked in return.

The rest of the ride was fortunately less eventful apart from an overtake that was rather closer than I'd like (I couldn't be bothered to be upset about it at that point) then getting caught in a shower only a couple of miles from home.

34.8 miles at 15.4 mph average this time. I put some TCP on the bite when I got back and it wasn't 'til then that it bled profusely.

A couple of snaps from early in the ride. I got kind of distracted after the incident:





View to the hills across a field of maize from near Ryton.





Potato harvesting underway.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

Ouch! Did the dog bite break the skin @Rickshaw Phil ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ouch! Did the dog bite break the skin @Rickshaw Phil ?


Yes it did unfortunately. Just some small nicks, one of which I didn't notice until it bled after putting TCP on it. There's going to be a good bruise I think.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes it did unfortunately. Just some small nicks, one of which I didn't notice until it bled after putting TCP on it. There's going to be a good bruise I think.



I would keep a very close eye on it then.

If the nicks become red or slightly raised, then trot off to the quack, tell them about the bite and you'll get a course of antibiotics. Dog (and cat) bites have a habit of getting infected - and the infection can spread quickly. When it does, that can be really nasty. xxx


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I would keep a very close eye on it then.
> 
> If the nicks become red or slightly raised, then trot off to the quack, tell them about the bite and you'll get a course of antibiotics. Dog (and cat) bites have a habit of getting infected - and the infection can spread quickly. When it does, that can be really nasty. xxx


Will do. It's not my first injury from a dog (I used to play rough with the happy chap in my avatar pic) but I've never had one actually take a bite while I was riding before - hopefully an experience I won't repeat.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I would keep a very close eye on it then.
> 
> If the nicks become red or slightly raised, then trot off to the quack, tell them about the bite and you'll get a course of antibiotics. Dog (and cat) bites have a habit of getting infected - and the infection can spread quickly. When it does, that can be really nasty. xxx


Ditto


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Will do. It's not my first injury from a dog (I used to play rough with the happy chap in my avatar pic) but I've never had one actually take a bite while I was riding before - hopefully an experience I won't repeat.



I've been chased by a dog while riding, but fortunately never bitten. It's a disconcerting experience for sure.

In my case, it was a neighbour's black lab. Turns out the mutt was very myopic and used to chase *anything* that moved - not just cyclists. The solution to the problem was to call out his name as you approached, and then he'd stay put, tail thumping on the ground.


----------



## jongooligan (24 Jul 2018)

Was half awake with all the windows open in the wee, small hours trying to keep cool when I heard a strange noise. A little yip, like a small animal in distress. There it was again, louder and closer. And again and again.

The hiccups finally arrived at our front door, carried by the lad who'd been out celebrating a mates 21st. It was 3:30 and I was wide awake. No chance of getting back to sleep in this heat so I got dressed and set off on the bike at 4 o'clock with no clear plan in mind other than to be back around dinnertime.

After two miles my front light went out and I had thoughts of going back to change the battery but I still had a blinky on and as I hadn't seen any other traffic I decided to carry on. After ten miles it was light enough to see the screen on my garmin and after thirty miles I was hungry.

Dammit! Hadn't thought of that - there's nowhere open to get any breakfast. My first thought was to head to Barton truck stop, which opens at 6:30 but the last time I did that they were closed for family reasons and I could have eaten my own fingers I was so hungry. Took myself off to Northallerton instead and timed my arrival perfectly with the opening of Greggs. I'd ridden 60 miles in four hours on an empty stomach so was ready for the leathery egg sandwiches and grey coffee they served me. Only cost £3.80 and it was just about worth it.

After a quick visit to the town hall netties (there are no toilets in Greggs) I carried on vaguely northward now but strayed off course in Yafforth, tempted by a well kept bridleway signposted for Thrintoft. Excellent; that would allow me to continue up to Ellerton on quiet roads.

Except it didn't. Confused by lack of sleep and arriving in Thrintoft in a totally unfamiliar place I turned right to end up back on the road to Streetlam. Oh well.

The bridleway makes an excellent shortcut BTW. It's tarmac to the equestrian centre and from there the surface isn't too bad at all.

From Streetlam it was onto Barton truck stop for another breakfast under a threatening sky. It was hot; damned hot and thick black clouds were keeping a lid on the heat. At one point big, fat raindrops began to fall but they were so infrequent and the road was so hot that they evaporated almost instantly leaving me wet but the road dry.

After beans on toast at Barton I came back home fairly directly to eat four slices of toast and honey before a cold shower and a kip.

110 miles at 15mph. Sorry there's no pics. It was either too dark or there was nothing worth photographing.


----------



## colly (24 Jul 2018)

jongooligan said:


> I got dressed and set off on the bike at 4 o'clock with no clear plan in mind other than to be back around dinnertime.
> View attachment 420874



I really like getting out in the small hours and riding into the dawn.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2018)

I was going to go out on my mountain bike but couldn't face a sweaty back pack with a water bladder, so I went on my Cube.
It was just a loop around the Eversdens and Haslingfield. It was nice and warm out there.

The highlight of the ride was a nice soft top Audi coming the other way and me having to stop for a flock of ducks doing a road invasion. They must have been watching French farmers, luckily there was no pepper spray!

Leaden skies and long shadows 









https://www.strava.com/activities/1725174146


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

Hot weather or no, it's gotten to the point where I *needed* a bike ride... You know, that horrible itch you get every time you look at your bike...

I waited until after supper, hopped on the Wiggins and pedalled off into the sunset. Well, literally. Was treated to a fabulous display as I headed off towards Pymoor via Dunkirk and O Furlong. In Pymoor, I joined up with NCN 11 and rode towards Downham, past Adventurer's Drove, Mount Pleasant Farm and Corker's Crisps. Then it's up Mill Hill. At this point the legs felt good, so I turned right at the top and continued climbing up the Hythe to Red Caps Drove. There I did a 180 and rode home through Downham.

Mill Hill is definitely losing its "scaryness" these days, as I'm now managing to get up it with gears to spare - and without gasping like a fish out of water.

10 very enjoyable miles in the (relative) cool of the evening.


----------



## xzenonuk (25 Jul 2018)

set off on my mtb earlier and i was a few miles in to the ride with a nagging feeling that i had forgotten something, turns out i forgot to put my bike helmet on....

oops... so i go to the miller and carter steak house then i messed about exploring dalmeny estate, found some hills there that i never knew existed and they were knackering, managed to get 9.88 miles with all the hills though 

also saw a new sign warning about a bull........

last cycle i had before that was on the road bike 

here's some pics of tonights ride and i was messing about with my note 4 phones hdr option on a few


----------



## Vantage (25 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hot weather or no, it's gotten to the point where I *needed* a bike ride... You know, that horrible itch you get every time you look at your bike...



Due to lack of space under the stairs my bike currently gets parked up in the livingroom. 
I can't escape the glares it gives me when I'm not out riding it.


----------



## colly (25 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> Due to lack of space under the stairs my bike currently gets parked up in the livingroom.
> I can't escape the glares it gives me when I'm not out riding it.


I tried that but it wasn't the bike glaring at me.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jul 2018)

More scores on the doors. 18 miles today. Perfect weather with a slight breeze. 

Not too much traffic either considering it is holiday time now.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2018)

Breaking away from just banging in the miles on regular routes today: I did start off by following the route I rode yesterday but after Longnor I turned south and headed up the climb to Folly Bank, over to Cardington then tackled a meandering route to Plaish, Church Preen, Kenley, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop and back via Condover and Lyth Hill.

Traffic wasn't too bad on the main road at the start and I wondered whether I'd encounter the reprobate hound again but there was nobody about today. I haven't done the Folly Bank climb for a while and was pleased to fairly breeze up it compared to the last few times.

After taking a tour of Cardington just for the heck of it (doesn't take long) I decided on a whim to head for Plaish, then once in the village fancied going left instead of right so carried on climbing into the hills which was very pleasant and gave some good views on the way.

I hadn't seen a soul since Plaish and that continued through Church Preen and into Kenley where I greeted a chap working on a wall. The first vehicles I encountered weren't for another mile after that.

On the way to Harnage I encountered a tractor that completely filled the lane and there was no way we'd be able to pass one another so I had to double back to the last junction I'd passed. I got an appreciative wave for it though.

Having crossed Lyth Hill I had the only annoying moment of the ride when I was going well down a descent and a car was waved out of a driveway into my path forcing a stop - I obviously don't count as a real vehicle that you have to give way to. I bit my tongue and didn't make a scene.

Apart from that last bit, a very nice ride that left me feeling .

33.1 miles at 14.2 mph average. Pretty respectible for a hilly route.





The two fords on the old roman road have completely dried up.





Ah, so that's where @Spinney has been hiding.





Climbing through Plaish on the lane to Broome.





View on the way to Church Preen.





It feels quite remote up here, an impression heightened today by not having seen anyone for the last three or four miles.





Looking quite bucolic at Bowling Green Farm, Kenley


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2018)

Vantage said:


> Due to lack of space under the stairs my bike currently gets parked up in the livingroom.
> I can't escape the glares it gives me when I'm not out riding it.



Wiggy lives in the hallway. And yes, it does kind of glare at me whenever I walk past and leave it behind. 



colly said:


> I tried that but it wasn't the bike glaring at me.



I only have myself to please.  Well, and the cats... Poppy and Lexi were a bit leery of the bike initially, but now they guard it.


----------



## colly (25 Jul 2018)

Sunny day today (sick of saying that) so after a walk with the dog (who was as sick as a dog last night) and a leisurely breakfast I decided that it was time to get out rather than sitting around waiting for the dog to throw up again.

So I had a plan to go west and inland and pick up the Sustrans Route 68 which runs alongside the east of the Northumbrian hills. Through Alnwick and after the climb up of the town it was a right and I took the road towards Whittingham. A lovely long, long run down from the hills of about 3.5 miles not quite all down hill but very nearly. At the junction with the A697 I stopped and dithered.
The road opposite was the one I wanted but it was flagged as closed east of Netherton. I checked the map and the diversion was nowhere I had planned on going so I took a chance and carried on anyway. A beautifully resurfaced road carried me for around 5 miles to where the road works were and I got past with no problems apart from missing a turn I wanted.
After looking at the map I sorted another route into Netherton, then onto a place called Biddlestone. Which really isnt a place at all it seemed to me.
I had planned on turning south on Sustrans Route 68 at this point and making for Rothbury and then back towards the coast.
Instead I turned the other way. No idea why, I just did. 
Route 68, narrow, up and down, a mix of good tarmac, old track, crumbly gritty and pot-holed sections and grassy stretches, farm gates to unlock and re-lock, cows, sheep and not much else. Loved it.
The route seems to cling to the east side of the hills and it's about as far removed from city riding as is possible unless you actually get off road.
I did come across a bunch of riders coming the other way but other than them no one and nothing. Even once I was back on tarmac proper nary a car nor a van passed me for an hour or so. One socking great truck though.

I thought I might stay with the Sustrans route for a few miles maybe as far as Wooler but a call from Mrs Colly had me turning for home. That took me through Glanton, Bolton, East Bolton into Alnwick again and then back to Lesbury. The route and places all of which are worth riding to and through. Terrific countryside.

So all in all it was 46 miles or so and about 3600ft of up. Slowish to be sure but with landscapes and weather like this.............. who wants to rush it?

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25912588

Edit: The dog is back to normal.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Jul 2018)

Yehuda Moon for the day. Work truck in for an MOT so jobbing my gardening clients from the back of my Surly Disc Trucker. Pannier full of tools and sandwiches. Managed to clock 60kmh down one hill. Must have been enjoying myself. Living the dream.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Jul 2018)

Just Jules H and me this morning. We took a fairly standard run out through the Wadborough lanes to cross the ford at Pinvin. A pause here revealed how little water is flowing now. No rain for weeks and weeks. The Mallards were fairly happy with our presence, one tucking her bill under her wing while we watched. Over the airfield lead us towards the Lenches but we just skirted them heading for Radford and on for Stock Green, Bradley Green and the wonderfully named Flying Horse Lane. The fishing lakes at Ditchford Bank was our stop. I was given a free cup of tea when I asked for another!

Jules and I had chatted about a different route back a few times so I asked did he fancy a go this trip. He was on for the adventure so we headed for Wychbold and it's huge transmitter masts to cross the busy A38 and get under the motorway with no need to get involved with the busy roads. Elmbridge had a sneaky surprise for us with a steep hill and as we crossed another busy road we discovered a new cafe at Cutnall Green. Another ride destination for the future? Doverdale lined us up to cross the A449 and it's fast traffic at Dunhampstead and then not long after we were back on known lanes at Lineholt. We followed the lanes for Holt Fleet but had problems with deep sand washed from the fields. Impossible to ride on safely and no sign of the highways department sorting it out. From here we tolerated some traffic to get across the River and into the lanes for Ockeridge and Wichenford. We had been drinking routinely in the heat and Jules was getting low on supplies so as we rounded by Upper Broadheath we headed for Laylock's and some Tea and Coffee and bottle refills. Not far to got now as we crossed the A449 again for Hawthorn Lane. The Polish pilot's memorial was our parting spot as Jules headed for Worcester and me the few miles home. It had been something different in the circling to the north. New lanes for Jules and some less known ones for me. 70 smiles


----------



## Donger (25 Jul 2018)

Took advantage of the midweek sunshine to go out and grab me a few more miles on the local country lanes. Headed out along the Severn to Arlingham, where I took a little break and drank half of my water, intending to head off to the bottom of the green in Frampton and then straight home. Half way between Arlingham and Frampton, just as I was chatting to another cyclist I was overtaking, I heard a shout from ahead of me. Three of my clubmates were heading the other way, so I did an about turn and headed off once more to Arlingham with @Dark46 , Tina and Wayne: 





From a solo ride it suddenly turned into a pleasant social one. We stuck together through Frampton and until Epney, where Wayne had to turn for Stroud, with the three of us then riding back to Quedgeley via the Pilot Bridge on the canal. I hadn't quite done enough miles by the time I got home, so I headed off for the river bank again at Stonebench, where I parked up in the shade and finished off my water in a gap between the trees that allowed an nice cool breeze to rustle my vest and cool my brow.




The eagle-eyed will notice that I was riding my old bike (now my number 2 bike). In fact I have done for four of my last five rides, as it is running so smoothly and quietly at the moment, and there were no big descents that would require disc brakes. Nice to keep both bikes in good running order and give them both a ride out. By the time I got home, I'd done another 37 miles, bringing up 300 miles for the month and 1,800 for the year. One unusual "mechanical" I had today was that the glue appeared to have melted in my sunglasses, causing the rubber bit that goes over my right ear to keep detaching from the arm of the glasses. Not something you normally expect in our climate. Superglued it as soon as I got home.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Jul 2018)

After a sweaty morning shifting sheets of plasterboard around, and an afternoon fettling the dynamo lights on the commuter, I headed out for a steady spin around WGP after dinner. An enjoyable 21 miles on quiet roads, and relatively cool (26 degrees) weather.


----------



## delb0y (25 Jul 2018)

My ride today was a 260 mile loop to Carmarthen and back via the Brecons. Luckily I had a 1200cc motor hidden in the frame to help...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2018)

Since it was such a lovely evening (and Wiggy was glaring at me in that "I want to go for a ride" way), I thought I could just as well go for a bimble.

So went where the legs decided to take me - in this case Coveney, via Downham, the Hythe and Way Head. Raising my saddle a tad has worked wonders, and I knocked a good 5 mins off what it usually takes me. Mind, the rather brisk tailwind might have had something to do with that too... 

Stopped for a drink outside St Peters before doing an about face and riding home the way I'd come. Decided to put some real welly into it, especially on the long climb from Way Head back to Red Caps Drove. Was sort of running out of steam when I hit the headwind on the high ground, but then spotted a friend walking her dogs, so stopped for a chat.  After a pleasant 10 mins or so catching up and fussing a couple of very excitable mini schnauzers, I turned for home. Now I had a tailwind again, so rode the last couple of miles at a fair old lick.

Saw a lovely sunset, startled a muntjac deer grazing on a verge and got a lovely "thank you" from a farmer after I pulled over to let her pass me with a tractor and trailer.

12-ish very enjoyable and hilly (well, what passes for hilly here) miles.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Jul 2018)

Out early this morning, 32 miles done. Now back to being a sweaty plasterboarding person, too hot for this lark


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jul 2018)

Change of scenery and pace today . Needed to bag a couple of veloviewer squares that required riding a couple of rough bridle paths which didn't fancy on the roadie . So I hatched a plan for a towpath ride and Divert up the bridlepath . Out in the car with the hybrid stashed in the boot to the side of the Canal at Stoke Golding . On the bike by 0700 headed to Hinckley where I had to cross the A5 to get to the bridlepath a mile up and back so first square bagged . Back on the canal heading towards Bedworth enjoying the quiet countryside .past through the other square on the canal so job done . At Bedworth a bit of road riding to bag a couple of bonus squares then retraced my steps back to the car . 27 miles at a sedate 11.1 mph completely different to my normal rides really enjoyed the change . The 2 squares expanding my max square so target achieved managed to got round before the heat of the day .




A bit of idyllic countryside


----------



## s7ephanie (26 Jul 2018)

8am slow 10 miles around the countryside xx


----------



## Dark46 (26 Jul 2018)

I had arranged on Sunday to go for a ride this afternoon with Tina one of the other riders in the Social group in KCC.
After the ride on Sunday I mentioned about today's ride and he said he would like to come , not a problem I As I the more the merrier.


I was a bit rushed getting the meeting point with Tina as I only had arrived home 1/2hr before from seeing MI Fall Out. Which I personally think is the best from the MI series.

Put on my Sky jersey and bibs thought I might as well, trying to keep my KCC kit clean for the weekends. 

I headed out to the Pilot bridge where I was to meet Tina and Wayne. I got there with about 5 mins to spare.

Tina turned up and then Wayne not far behind. We have no planned ride and just really made the decisions along the way. 

So it was a similar route as @Donger and I did last week on the Longley loop.
As we were heading up Elmore lump I noticed a slight creek from the bottom bracket on the nearside down stroke. So that's something I'm going to have to get sorted. 

I'm starting to get to somewhere near I used to be, there's a long way to go but I can tell improvements already. 

From here it was around the loop until we turned off towards Epney. There was a temp set of lights controlling 3 directions and I thought we could be here ages depe ding where in the sequence we got there. 

We headed to Epney and the River Severn with hardly any traffic compared to normal because of the school holidays . 

The weather was great for riding not too hot I found and a gentle head wind went keeps you cool . 

We went through Epney and Saul and then turned sharp right toward Arlingham. It was along here we saw a familiar sight of @Donger going in the other direction. Obviously a shout went out and we came to a halt and turned round. @Donger said he'd had just come from where we were heading but was pleased to go back with us for some extra few miles.

So 3 became 4. Riding with KCC is always a pleasure . Everything seems to run well in the Social group and everyone gets on with everyone.

The ride down to the Severn is always a good one as it's mainly downhill and we had a slight head wind, never an issue when your downhill. The traffic was slightly more here which was a slightly surprising.

We were surprised at the end of the road to see people in the water even when there are signs saying " Danger! quicksand".

We hung around for a drink and a gel for me just to make sure and I was ok on the way back up to Frampton. 

On the way back @Donger decided it was going to be a magical mystery tour as soon as the road widend we hung a left for a extra mile between some houses that probably not many people go past. 

The ride back up the hill was better than expected and I decided to stay with Wayne as the slight climb started . I was quite pleased on how long I stayed with him but I know he probably wasn't trying , my legs were hurting after lol.

We waited for Tina and @Donger at the bridge. It was at Frampton we headed along the Green to towards Audi drive as @Donger calls it. I mentioned there were signs saying "no parking on the green" but all I could see was Brown? Lol

We went passed the church and to the end if the road and as we got there there was a bridge swing in process. So another quick drink and rest was had before we turned around and headed for home.

So it was back to Saul and Epney were Wayne left us to head for home. Getting to the traffic lights I turned right and @Donger and Tina turned left. Oops! I had gone through the lights so had to wait again after doing a u-turn to catch up with them. They thought I wasn't going to turn around for some reason.

I thought we were going to be other way to complete the loop, obviously not. I haven't been keen this way around due to some of the inclines. ( I'm not calling them hills as someone is bound to say it is flat lol) 

This time we didn't go through Stonebench on the way back and headed back over the Pilot bridge and back into Quedgeley. First it was Tina to say goodbye before @Donger said his goodbyes.

A great ride with great friends again and these rides always make cycling fun . There's still one person I'm looking forward to riding with since I've got back on the bike. Hopefully that will be sorted soon.

The ride ended up being my fastest average speed again which is always a bonus, plus it shows I've still got along way to go up to other people in the Social group .


----------



## Dark46 (26 Jul 2018)

s7ephanie said:


> 8am slow 10 miles around the countryside xx


They all count no matter how small or slow!!


----------



## colly (26 Jul 2018)

Quick spin out this evening before going out to dinner:

Lesbury - Warkworth - Lesbury - Longhoughton - Boulmer - Alnmouth - Lesbury

No electronics so plotted it on the map instead.

16 miles or thereabouts and about 700 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25951184


A few photos.........My bike in front of a Phantom:


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jul 2018)

A bit tentative around the corners tonight as these roads haven’t seen rain for weeks.
An extended home commute, 28 miles with an average of 15.7 mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jul 2018)

After a hard day's work clearing our pond Mrs 26 and I decided a ride to the pub would be a good way to get some well deserved nourishment. So we took to the dodges down the Guarlford Road. On crossing for Priestfield John B appeared so we chatted till we parted at Hanley Swan. Mrs 26 got the navigation muddled so we went by Clive's Farm for Hillend. Then is was am easy approach to the Farmer's Arms. It was quite busy so we had extra time to sample extra cider before our order appeared. Certainly worth the wait. Eventually we levered ourselves back out onto the bikes. Just a standard run back by Castlemorton and Brotheridge Green before we departed from normal to take to the rough road by Blackmore Park estate for something of a change. The sun was disappearing below the ridge of the Malvern Hills as we rode. Lovely evening for a wee ride out. 27 smiles


----------



## xzenonuk (26 Jul 2018)

took the mtb out this evening but it was way too hot so i only went along silverknowes from queensferry but got in 15.18 miles, it was pretty packed there and there was a large group of older people on bikes when i arrived there 

grabbed some pics as well and the bike was running well


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Jul 2018)

Here's how my last ride concluded:




I was only 4 miles in when the dreaded twang/bang noise sounded to tell me all was not well. Pulled over and checked the back wheel and, sure enough a snapped spoke. I suppose it couldn't handle the power being pumped out by the guns!
Even with the brake lever in 'remove wheel' position, the rim was hitting the blocks. This bike has no wiggle room at all. I certainly couldn't fit anything larger than a 25 tyre under the calipers. A slow ride home was all I could do.
Had to take the cassette off again and fit my last spare spoke. Just ordered ten more for future emergencies!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jul 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here's how my last ride concluded:
> View attachment 421277
> 
> I was only 4 miles in when the dreaded twang/bang noise sounded to tell me all was not well. Pulled over and checked the back wheel and, sure enough a snapped spoke. I suppose it couldn't handle the power being pumped out by the guns!
> ...



Oops. That does not look good at all.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here's how my last ride concluded:
> View attachment 421277
> 
> I was only 4 miles in when the dreaded twang/bang noise sounded to tell me all was not well. Pulled over and checked the back wheel and, sure enough a snapped spoke. I suppose it couldn't handle the power being pumped out by the guns!
> ...



Oh botheration...


----------



## colly (27 Jul 2018)

A thundery rainy start to the day but the skies cleared and I went out at around 1pm for a spin.
I had a vague idea of where I was making for but somehow lost my way. It didn't really matter but I found I was going over ground already covered earlier in the week. 
I sort of ambled about a bit and as the temperature and humidity crept upwards I found myself climbing, and climbing...............oh and climbing. I got rained on gently for a spell but it didn't last.
The ride seemed slow and hard work but even so I did enjoy it.

It turned out to be 27 miles and 2300ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/25983815



I'm tired tonight and my legs know I've been out.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Jul 2018)

I managed an early 15 miles today, before having to spend time looking at bathrooms, how exciting
Still, with 956 miles in the bag so far this month I'm not doing too badly


----------



## C R (27 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I managed an early 15 miles today, before having to spend time looking at bathrooms, how exciting
> Still, with 956 miles in the bag so far this month I'm not doing too badly


That's some miles!  I haven't reached that for the year yet!


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Jul 2018)

Just a short ride this evening due to the heat and the threat of thunderstorms. It's a long time since I've seen the Tweed as low as this.





And looking back the way from the bridge in the background...




... the foundations of the piers of the long demolished Selkirk branch line viaduct can be seen.
18 miles @ 14.7 mph.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

I'd planned a ride out this evening that would allow me to take in the eclipse.

As things stand, I would need Noah's Ark to do it.


----------



## iandg (28 Jul 2018)

A quiet month so far as I've been busy at home getting the place ready to sell. Nipped out yesterday evening for a quick gravel spin up to the Pentland Road Wind Farm and return via Lewes Castle Grounds. My Cross-Check is in bits at the moment so my old Henry Burton is set up as a fixed gravel bike with a 42x21 gearing and a 35c Continental CycloXking rear and 32c Vittoria Cross XN front tyres.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1731628069


----------



## LarryDuff (28 Jul 2018)

Got caught out in the heaviest rain shower I have seen in a long time. Luckily we were coming into a town and we sheltered in a petrol station for 20 minutes.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jul 2018)

Jules H, Sara P, John G met at Newland. We each had different requirements today so the ride was punctuated by folks peeling off as they headed homeward for various appointments. First Jules, then John at Longley Green and Sara at Bishops Frome. So I decided to add some extra miles to the advertised route. So on to Burley Gate took me to Withington for a southerly tack to Larport and the crossing of the Wye at Mordiford. The southerly run continued to Hoarwithy where I recrossed the Wye to head for the Marcles. I dodged on a very little used lane over Rattle Hill but from forgetfulness took a right instead of left to loop round back to the standard climb over the Marcle Ridge. No worries as I can correct that error next time. From Much Marcle it was just the usual run around the southern end of the Hills and the Castlemorton lanes. The Steam Rally at Welland is well attended but everyone was already on the showground so I was able to pass unhindered by traffic. A nice ride out overall. Shame the others had to leave so early. 68 smiles


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jul 2018)

Blinkin’ ‘eck! Raglan Castle Audax: That was a tough one. Extraordinary wind. Almost blown off the bridge from Chepstow and biblical rain. Very little social time and eating was a bit of a utilitarian chore. Finished with 20 minutes in hand. I rode to the start in Bath which is where the extra mileage comes from and almost 3000m elevation. On the way back home, just outside Midford, I was almost flattened by a huge tree that came down. I must look up my heart rate on that section. Must have gone through the roof. Does anyone know where to report close pass trees?

I’m guilty of taking my previous efforts on these longer rides for granted.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jul 2018)

Yesterday's ride was to the Blue Ball pub in Grantchester on the Thorn tandem.
It only took us 15 minutes to get there, only on short stretch of road with a headwind.
It was our friends 60th birthday party, food and drink was had, then more drink, then more.... you get the picture.
I think it was initially only going to be an afternoon.... but the evening came and we were all hungry again! We all set off into Cambridge for a curry! We'd all had quite a few drinks by then but we were ok.
A curry and more drinks were had and then we set off on the 7 mile ride home.

As I wasn't expecting to be out so long I didn't bring any lights.... luckily the battery on the fixed back light was up to the job. For a front light in the pitch black was Jo holding my phone torch light over my shoulder, so there was a massive shadow of my head along the cycle path up Madingley Hill, plus lots of tree debris. I reckon I had about 8 pints, so it was a good effort to get home safely. How very irresponsible.

And, my head feels fine today!


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jul 2018)

Plans of a 60 mile square grabbing ride were somewhat watered down after seeing last nights weather forecast. I allowed myself an extra 45 minutes in bed and opted for a shorter ride instead. When I went out the front door it wasn't raining, 500 yards in I had to stop and put the wet weather jacket on, then off again at 5 miles when the rain stopped. Not for long, and with 9 miles done at Chobham it started raining proper, the shortly after absolutely poured down. Good call on the shorter route, by the time I got home on 32 miles I was soaked with shoes full of water. Much cooler today at 12 degrees C, a massive 20 degrees cooler then it was only a few days ago.
Todays miles made me hit my target for the month, my first 1000 mile + month, and I still have a couple of days left


----------



## Donger (29 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Plans of a 60 mile square grabbing ride were somewhat watered down after seeing last nights weather forecast. I allowed myself an extra 45 minutes in bed and opted for a shorter ride instead. When I went out the front door it wasn't raining, 500 yards in I had to stop and put the wet weather jacket on, then off again at 5 miles when the rain stopped. Not for long, and with 9 miles done at Chobham it started raining proper, the shortly after absolutely poured down. Good call on the shorter route, by the time I got home on 32 miles I was soaked with shoes full of water. Much cooler today at 12 degrees C, a massive 20 degrees cooler then it was only a few days ago.
> Todays miles made me hit my target for the month, my first 1000 mile + month, and I still have a couple of days left


Chapeau, Sir! I remember the health struggles you were having not so very long ago. So impressive that you are now churning out the miles like that.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jul 2018)

Is it odd to enjoy riding in the rain ? . Checked the forecast last night and rain all day less early doors . So out the door at 0730 into a drizzle and coolish temperatures quite lovely . Headed out to the Notts boarder for a cross boarder raid .Heading through Wysall noticed a cycle event of some sort being set up . Over the boarder into the bad lands of Ruddington and Gotham back into Leicestershire via East leake and Costock back into Wysall heading for the turning for Willoughby on the wolds could see marshalls at a junction and a small group of riders coming the other way . I turned before them but they soon caught me . They had numbers pinned on (velo 99 checking internet later ) looked like an inter club race . I did the decent thing and drafted them keeping out the way . As we hit a climb they surprisingly slowed so I dropped them .I think they what was coming as now I found myself on the front into a horrendous headwind  and they drafted the hell out of me . Had to keep going to save face but mercifully they starting coming by so a bit of chain ganging into the village . They turned left as I was going straight on despite the Marshall frantic waving . Turned on to Lawn lane a draggy road at the best of times and it's headwind time again .Made it to Nice pies cafe walked towards the counter dripping to be greeted by the word nutter from the owner good job I'm a regular and didn't take offence as I agreed with him. Coffee and beans on toast consumed and back out the rain had lessened but the wind had got up. So a tough 18 miles home . 68 miles In the bag and despite the weather I thoroughly enjoyed the ride the recent heatwave had made riding hard work .


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Jul 2018)

Donger said:


> Chapeau, Sir! I remember the health struggles you were having not so very long ago. So impressive that you are now churning out the miles like that.


Cheers @donger July 2015 was the last major issue for me, and the time I got my diagnosis after 2 years of hell. Since then I've been on the up and up, this place, in particular this thread, kept me going 2013 - 2015. Now the challenges keep me focussed, and I blame @13 rider for getting me into all 3 this year....


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Cheers @donger July 2015 was the last major issue for me, and the time I got my diagnosis after 2 years of hell. Since then I've been on the up and up, this place, in particular this thread, kept me going 2013 - 2015. Now the challenges keep me focussed, and I blame @13 rider for getting me into all 3 this year....


What me


----------



## TigerT (29 Jul 2018)

Two very different rides this weekend.

1) On Friday, I just needed to get out on the bike after work so did went home, jumped on my old Roubaix, which since the new Trek arrived has been feeling a bit unloved, and headed out on a nice 25km circuit through some local villages.

2) Sunday, I woke up to bright sunshine and it was already warm. I didn't get out until 10am and started off just planning to do my normal Coffee and cake ride to Baden. Back on the new bike, I took the road route which today was largely deserted. On arriving at Baden, I decided I was up for a longer ride, so headed straight through and followed Route 34/77 down to Bremgarten. Bremgarten is a beautiful little town which I've managed to miss for 8 of the 9 years I've lived here. Very old and very typically Swiss in style. In the past I've ridden straight through, but today I decided to stop and enjoy it. Found a great little cafe that did Iced Coffee with Ice Cream - Best thing ever! My Garmin was reading 38 degrees in the sun and it was most welcome. It was time for a decision - both routes back to Baden are uphill, but one is a lot more challenging than the other. I decided to try the hard way - This climbs 250m out of Bremgarten to Bellikon zig zagging up the hill with a 9% incline in places. This would have been impossible last year. It was worth it! At the top the views were wonderful and I knew from doing part of the route in the opposite direction that I had 10km of downhill into Baden.

I stopped in Baden for another iced coffee and refuelled on chicken salad before finishing the ride heading back to Zürich on the usual route. Not my longest or fastest ride so far, but definitely the one I'm most proud of. I've always avoided hills in the past, but I'm starting to have the confidence to tackle them.

87kms including my hardest climb yet in temperatures averaging 32 degrees. Back in time to see Geraint ride back to Paris.




Arriving at Bremgarten


Iced Coffee with Ice Cream - Best thing ever when its 38 degrees in the sun!


Out into the country


enjoying the views


Made it to the top - Time for a rest


And the map


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jul 2018)

Just a quick outing on my mountain bike. The wind was blowing hard across the fields of wheat.
After crossing the road in Caldecote I took the bridle way to Bourn. Around a bend and the long view showed a wet curtain of water. Being a bit tired from last nights exploits it was easy to about turn and get home before I got a soaking, I had no coat.

Only 6 miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1735839129


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jul 2018)

Apologies for being a day late with this. I'm blaming the weather...

I'd got a busy day lined up yesterday, so up early with the intention of getting in a metric half (at least) before attending to other stuff.
Except when I popped my head of out the door it was monsoon season. 
I'd prepped the Giant (with mudguards) anticipating it might be a bit moist in places, but by 'eck!
So, did some other stuff for a couple of hours and hit the roads as the sun came out at 10am, knowing that I had to be back home by 1pm come hell or high water.
The roads were definitely wet, but there was a lot of blue sky to be seen - and what clouds were about were being whizzed along by a fair old wind.
Up onto Coal Road and then Skeltons Lane, before the long descent of Sandhills into Thorner, wind assisted and setting my second fastest time ever down the hill despite being on the 'winter' bike.
Through the village and up Milner Lane onto the ridge, getting buffeted at every gate and gap in the hedges by a persistent crosswind. Straight(ish) on to East Rigton, then Compton Lane along as far as Jewitt Lane, where I turned due south into the teeth of the maelstrom.
Once over the initial rise, this is nearly all a gentle downhill run back to Thorner Lane but I was having to put a bit of effort in to keep the speed in double figures.
Anyway, once onto Thorner Lane and along through the lesser of the Wothersome Dips and then the run alongside Bramham Park where they've already put the first traffic management signs up for the Leeds Festival at the end of August.
Left onto West Woods Road just before the A1(M) bridge and a mainly wind assisted push along to the roundabout at Wattlesyke and down the hill into Wetherby. Wind assisted again which helped me top 40mph for the first time on the Giant 
Into Wetherby and a loop of the town centre, before heading up Hallfield Lane for a couple of pics at the Church on the Corner (St James), which I've tried to do a couple of times before but always been thwarted:







Back on the bike and back into downtown Wetherby, before looping back out on Walton Road, over the A1(M) bridge and into the countryside heading towards the racecourse.
Have I mentioned it was a bit windy? It couldn't make it's mind up along here, varying between a tricky crosswind and a stubborn headwind, and I started to think of what would be the more sheltered options for completing the ride...
When I got to the first turning for Thorp Arch, I joined the cycle path I found the other week that continues parallel to Walton Road, but which is sheltered behind a tall hedge from the road and the wind. 
This was very nice - smooth tarmac, no-one else about and now out of the wind it was starting to get quite warm.
But before long I'd reached Walton and after completing a loop of the village I headed south past the prison and into Thorp Arch, then across the river into Boston Spa, before tackling the usual route to Clifford.
By now anything heading east, west of south seemed to be into a headwind, which was interesting , but at least I got some respite from working too hard on the descent into Bramham.
Up the hill and back over the A1(M) and I then retraced by earlier route all the way back to Thorner. Heading north up Jewitt Lane was much nicer, heading south down Milner Lane not so much. 
Into Thorner and out onto Carr Lane, sheltered from the wind for the first part of the climb, but I was nearly unseated twice on the middle section as I passed field gates 
A final grind up the hill to the A58, a slower than usual scoot along there and up onto Coal Road and again, straight into the wind, before dropping onto local roads to home and stopping the Garmin a hundred yards early to get:

*33.33 miles* (53.63km) in *2h 28m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *1,840ft* climbed and an average temperature of *20.3°C*

Pleased enough with that - it's another point for the half century challenge and despite the horrendous weather earlier and later in the day it stayed dry and sunny throughout for the ride, but that swirling, constantly changing wind was a challenge.
Being out later also meant that the roads were a busier than usual, but there were still plenty of cyclists about and a surprisingly high number of joggers, particularly on the country lanes.

I also record my rides on MapMyRide, (just In case there is a problem with the Garmin) and when I checked it had recorded a ride of 41.5 miles, which then vanished when I tried to save it and I can't find it anywhere now....how very odd. Something similar happened last year, so who knows what's going on...

Anyway, to end, the map:


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jul 2018)

Copied from 50km a month chat zone....

Today’s ride I shall entitle “We Need Our Heads Looking At” for reasons which shall become clear......

So today was the day for the self proclaimed “Saga CC” ride out to Mansfield/Sheffield-By-The-Sea otherwise known as Skegness or more commonly Skeg Vegas!

I was up at 0515 this morning ready for a 6 o clock start to meet the others just outside Derby for 7. I spent a good ten minutes looking out the window watching the rain come down and observing the wind before I made a judgment call to crack on with the ride. I very nearly chickened out but somehow I really wanted this and it was this desire that ultimately swung it for me.

I had a 13 mile ride upto Swarkestone to meet the other lads and decided that with the conditions it would be best to hit the Cloud Trail as it was flat and sheltered from the wind. Managed to get to this point in 45 mins and that was probably the quickest I’d been all ride!

Five became four as one more dropped out and we set off at dead on 7 into some awful wind and rainy conditions which remained throughout. For a good while we were relatively sheltered from the worst of the wind and it was just the rain and standing water we had to contend with. Only once we’d passed through Nottingham did it begin to open up and we felt the full force of the wind. We passed the water sports centre at Holme Pierrepont where we encountered a few triathletes on their cycling phase. As we climbed out of Radcliffe on Trent we began to overtake some of the weaker riders and hang in behind the quicker ones to act as a wind break! 

We stuck with these for quite a few miles (which I’m sure we were all grateful for) and as we hit one village around Bingham there were crowds gathering and cheering on all the riders- including us! I couldn’t acknowledge- I felt such a fraud! 

By this stage the lads’ superior power and ability had left me several hundred yards behind and this was quite frequent throughout but they did keep waiting at various points for me to catch up. An energy gel later and we were on our way towards Grantham. And this is where it almost began to unravel for me- about 2 miles from the services the gel I had consumed came back up and the stomach cramps were extremely painful. As I approached the Costa at Grantham services there were two roundabouts to negotiate as I crossed over the A1 and it was at the first one where a big gust of wind knocked me clean off- luckily into a grass verge but still clipped in! I was 55 miles in, cold, wet, in horrible pain with my gut and when I finally stopped at the services I said to the others I was catching the train back from Grantham. However after a black coffee I changed my mind and decided to press on with the ride although the cramps still remained. We had 15-20 mins and set off having planned our next stop. 

Immediately on leaving the services there was a good near-mile-long climb towards Grantham itself which was done with relative ease and we turned off to head towards the A607 and Sleaford. It was at the following junction when one of the lads got a puncture, so a nice ten minute stop to fix that was welcome! After heading north towards Sleaford the wind was behind us but the following 20 miles or so after leaving Sleaford were some of the most difficult I had ever faced on a bike- by now we were well into the Lincolnshire countryside which is flat and open and we were also now heading east and very exposed. The wind was south-easterly and as the ride was technically eastbound it made for some brutal riding. The turbulence from oncoming lorries was almost enough to knock me off on several occasions and I had no choice but to slow down until I got to the villages of Tattershall and Coningsby where we made stop number 2 at a pub.

After a pint of coke and 15 mins break we had about 29 or so miles left to go and the other lads really began to put the hammer down. I made no attempt to catch them up and just did my thing and rode at my own pace for the remainder. This was all pre-agreed with them at Coningsby and as much as it would have been beneficial to try and stick with them the truth is I just couldn’t! Only one more climb of note which was out of Old Bolingbroke towards Spilsby and although I was a little fatigued I managed to get up it fairly comfortably. 

Crossing the A16 at Spilsby was a bit hairy with the traffic and the crosswinds but eventually I got across, although I was glad of the rest! A few more winding lanes and I finally hit Gunby island and the A158 for the last few miles into Skeggy. Just when I thought the stretch between Grantham and Coningsby was as bad as it got, this was 10 times worse! All open and exposed, the wind and rain picked up as well and it was just awful riding as I also had to contend with passing vehicles and being mindful I wasn’t sucked outwards from turbulence. 

Finally I reached the Skegness sign and took a photo or two of my achievement and finished off the route with a steady slog to the clock tower where I clocked off. The others were 15-20 mins ahead of me by now but we all met back up and went straight to the chip shop before catching the train back.

112.4 miles in truly awful conditions, I probably experienced the disadvantage of flat routes today as there were no descents and thus no respite and you have to keep working come what may. 7 hours dead for me, averaged 16 dead which was, for me in that weather anyway, quite good going.






**a detailed analysis of the wind we encountered today, mostly head and side winds**

https://www.strava.com/activities/1736236541

https://www.relive.cc/view/1736236541

Reaching Skeggy




At the Clock Tower




Tim’s Puncture Tube Stop!




At the Pier Entrance




Has to be done.....


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Jul 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Copied from 50km a month chat zone....
> 
> Today’s ride I shall entitle “We Need Our Heads Looking At” for reasons which shall become clear......
> 
> ...



Epic ride and great report buddy, well done for seeing it through  

Sods law that you had the poorest conditions in that last 3 months for this ride


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jul 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Epic ride and great report buddy, well done for seeing it through
> 
> Sods law that you had the poorest conditions in that last 3 months for this ride



Cheers, I was in full winter gear for this one too, although Martin and Tim braved it in shorts!


----------



## derrick (29 Jul 2018)

Saturdays ride, 4 of us set of in the moerning, picked up a couple of mates 6 miles in, they rode with us for about 20 miles. the four of us carried on to Safrom Walden, we stopped briefly for a can of coke and a cake, did not want to hang around for to long as the forcast for the afternoon was not looking to good. As we rode back the weather was not to bad apart from the headwind, so we decided to have a pub stop in Muchhadem. Lovely little pub, had a couple of beers and a nice sandwich, Had a little chat with a couple of newly weds, and a few other cyclist's who were also thirsty. also the puncture fairey apeared that was quickly sorted, finished the ride without any more problems.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1733548009


----------



## Vantage (30 Jul 2018)

Had my first night ride in over a year tonight!
Earlier in the day I'd swapped out the pos bottom bracket for a shiny new UN55 and had her on the turbo to adjust the gears. Everything running sweet I told myself I'd get out later this evening.
Erin back in from playing with her friends I bumped the bike down the steps just before 9pm looking forward to a nice dry ride. That's when the first rain drops started falling. Typical. It had been dry for the previous couple hours.
About a third of the way up Chorley Old Road and the pitter patter started getting heavier so I pulled over to put the rain jacket and waterproof hat on. At Bob's Smithy Inn I turned right onto Walker Fold Road and followed that to Scout Road and eventually Belmont Road. So far I'd avoided dropping into the granny ring but that was about to change as I came into Belmont.
Just after turning into Rivington Road and knowing what that first climb was like I reached to the downtube lever and pushed it all the way forward. It's nice having those wussy gears at times like this. When they work. Which it didn't now. The familiar sound of chain grinding on front mech as it refused to fall from the middle ring and I soon ground to a halt. Ack! You total GIT! I sort of expected things to not go smoothly as it was a new bottom bracket and unlikely to match the other one perfectly but, still bloody annoying. The cable was slack and so I had to loosen the mech clamp and nudge it ever so slightly around the seat tube. Sods Law dictated that it move a heck of a lot more than I wanted and just by chance when I'd tightened the bolt the thing worked. Yay!
Up the climb at snail pace and past The Blue Lagoon, which to be honest, isn't very blue at all. Looking more like a swamp these days.
It was now getting dark and a fine mist of wetness and reduced visibility covered the road. Every car that came towards me was lighting up the drizzle on my glasses and I couldn't see a damn thing till they'd passed me.
Once past the Lancashire boundary the road levels out I started picking up some speed and the lights started getting some decent juice from the XT 1.5v hub which has been utter sh**e for charging anything since I got it. The lights weren't any dimmer compared to my old 3n72 hub which is something I worried about for a while. They were certainly being tested on this dark, wet, bendy road.
The roller coaster was taken slowly as was the following decent to Sheephouse Lane and that was also done with more caution than usual.
I was glad to get into Rivington village and slightly faster than pootled along to the main road. Lever Park Avenue needs serious resurfacing as the Spa and I were near rattled to death on it.
I didn't fancy the long climb up Chorley Old Road and so opted for Chorley New Road instead as it's pretty flat till turning onto Victoria Road. More up onto Old Kiln Lane then a right onto Boot Lane, up a bit then home through the estate.
Only one ***hole on this ride and he/she passed me in an Audi or Merc tank easily doing a ton. A cop car blasted past me a couple minutes later. Coincidence? Maybe.
Home for just before 11pm having done 16 miles averaging 9.1mph. Not bad for me given the hills and weather. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/26084628


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Jul 2018)

There were showers about but I headed out anyway. But what's this? That rear tyre feels soft. So an enforced stop to deal with the puncture. The southerly wind was dealt with by diving into the shelter of the Castlemorton Lanes. The shelter continued through Redmarley and Brand Green. A bit more exposure didn't seem too bad to Highleadon and then I began to get some benefit from the wind, or at least less hindrance. The roads were alternately wet and dry proving the forecast to be correct but I only experienced a few drops of the wet stuff. Woolridge gave me some good views out over the valley and by the time I dropped to the Hams at Ashleworth I was getting the benefit of a tail wind. My pace went up nicely. At The Rampings an acquaintance I chat to sometimes came the other way. So I stopped for a chat as I hadn't been able to the last couple of times. That added some pleasant extra time to my outing. Underway again my pace was still good as I looped by Brotheridge Green on the run in. Nice start to the week. 48 smiles


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2018)

Needed to pop into Felixstowe to use the ticket machine at the rail station to print out some tickets I'd ordered for a trip to Nottingham in September so I took the longer route there - 35 miles for the round trip.

Have a picture from the cliff top overlooking the North Sea to bulk out a very short ride report


----------



## Vantage (30 Jul 2018)

A pleasant surprise this evening was Erin asking to go out on her bike. Its been so long since it last moved that both tyres were flat and the whole bike had a layer of dust on it. 
Tyres pumped up, brakes tweaked and lights fitted we set off at almost 10pm for an adventure around the estate. 
Leaving the house we turned onto Hollin Hey Road where Erin pronounced "See dad, I haven't forgotten anything you taught me since our last ride!"
"Yeah? So how come you're riding on the wrong side of the road?" 
"I was just testing you!" 

We pootled along Lightbounds Road and turned right to follow the recently resurfaced lane down to Moss Bank Park side by side and chatting away. 
We turned left onto the footpath where she conquered riding the bike and ringing her bell at the same time! She was pleased at that. 
Into the small car park where she crashed into a boulder  and back up the lane again. Erin informed me she would ride all the way to the top without stopping. 
20 feet later she stopped and said she was shattered. I got scolded for giggling. We walked the rest of the way. 
Back on Lightbounds Road we dilly dallied our way home trying to scare each other by swerving our bikes side to side and her brake checking me. 


I couldn't care less about our mileage or avg speed...it was good fun


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jul 2018)

Since I've already hit my August mileage target I figured it was time for some fun. After completing the duties of dump run and airbed collection, I unhooked the trike from the wall and set off with no particular place in mind. I only had a hour free, so kept the pace up to an impressive (for me) 13.8mph average on a relatively flat ride through Egham, Staines, Chertsey and back. Just over 14 miles, and makes over 300 miles done on the trike. I'm amazed to find I bought it in May last year, so really do need to get out more with it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2018)

First ride for nearly a week on a variation of a regular route out to Westbury and Melverley.

I took the Galaxy this time and headed for Condover to start with to add a little mileage before swinging round to the west through Exfords Green and on the way to Pontesbury and Minsterley. Traffic was fairly mixed today: quiet in some spots, busy in others, but all fairly well behaved.

It's quite breezy today compared to what I've got used to lately which slowed progress a bit so after Halfway House I thought I might as well take my time and enjoy the scenery by going the hillier way to Crew Green via Wollaston. This was nice as expected and the descent the other side quite fun, although slightly spoiled by needing to pull in to allow a vehicle past.

At the bottom of the hill I took a right heading for Melverley and the "your speed is..." sign briefly flashed up that I was doing 35 through the 30 limit. Flattering, but I wasn't that fast even on the hill. My speedo showed a more realistic 16.

I had the wind helping for a bit which gave some nice easy cruising through Melverley and past the Royal Hill. I varied the route again after Pentre to follow NCN Route 81 through Shrawardine (pausing to look at what's left of the castle) and Montford before getting back on track at Montford Bridge.

I took to the cycle path at Shelton but that didn't last long. After meeting a teenager cycling towards me while looking at his feet rather than where he was going, then a family group plus dogs spread across the whole width of the path I thought I'd be better off back on the road which was less busy than I'd expected. This turned out to be fortunate as the cyclepath was being dug up in two places a little further along so was blocked anyway.

37.4 miles at 14.9 mph average today.




Harvesting is under way and I saw some ripe blackberries while out as well. I don't want it to feel like we're headed for autumn before we've even started August.





At Wollaston.





Just past the top of today's climb and looking to the hills of Wales before I descend to Crew Green.





At Shrawardine this is all that's left of the castle. It was destroyed after being captured by the Parliamentarians during the Civil War and apparently most of the stone reused for repairing the damage in Shrewsbury.


----------



## Tizme (31 Jul 2018)

Only my fourth ride since my hip replacement and longest to date:





31.76 miles, 2,953ft elevation gain in 2 hours 36 minutes.
Some good climbs to push me a bit and beautiful countryside to take my mind off the effort!





Might even try Kingsettle (Alfreds Tower) climb on Thursday (it has always been my fitness marker ride): 
King Alfred Tower is situated in Somerset. Starting from Hardway, the King Alfred Tower ascent is 1.83 km long. Over this distance, you climb 143 height meters. The average percentage thus is 7.8 %. The maximum slope is 26 %. 
A short blog (I hope the author will not mind): https://somersetcycleclimbs.wordpress.com/2015/05/10/kingsettle-hill/


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Jul 2018)

Mrs 26 had a route idea. So we headed out for the lanes via Hillend for Birtsmorton. She took the loop by Berrow for Camer's Green and then the standard run for Much Marcle. Mrs 26 was complaining about her foot again. It transpired it wasn't her foot but the inside of her lower leg. A quick look from behind suggested that she was pedalling a bit heel out. So we stopped at the Memorial Tree where a convenient bench allowed me to adjust her cleat. After a couple of attempts that seemed to work and I had no more complaints. Back underway we rode the eastern flanks of The Marcles to emerge at Trumpet and a lovely cafe stop.

We seemed to spend an age in the cafe but we did get underway eventually for Munsley and Mrs 26's choice to ride the Wellington Heath climb. I hadn't been over this one for some time so it did make a change. We stopped at the church to sit and enjoy and had chats with some of the locals who had turned up. The descent is pleasant enough and as we headed for Colwall a visit to our friends Alf and Leslie was proposed. So we diverted slightly and begged a cup of tea. After much chat it was time to head over the Wyche Cutting, a climb I haven't done for a while either. Well not from this side. After touching 40 mph on the descent it was time for more refreshment as we'd timed our return for tea time. Lovely wee outing with my other half and maybe we have got to the bottom of that leg discomfort at last. 43 smiles


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2018)

Yet another thunderstom rolled through this morning so I didn't bother going out until early afternoon when I thought everywhere would have cleared up. Decided on heading out to Alton Water and then seeing where the mood took me after that.

After Monday's outing, I avoided the usual Levington route due to the amount of sand & stone debris washed off the fields and headed to Nacton where I'd completely forgotten about the blocked drain under the rail bridge (it was dry yesterday)




Thankfully there's just enough room on the raised path to walk the bike through, but the other side is in full tree shelter so I still got a bit of wheel spray thanks to the wet road. From there it was into and out of Ipswich to Wherstead, under the Orwell Bridge and up Freston Hill to Holbroook and the road around Alton Water.

Normally I'd keep going on to Brantham and into the Dedham Vale area, but I decided to cut back across the reservoir at Tattingstone and head towards Belstead



After that it was nothbound through Washbrook, Sproughton & Bramford to Claydon and the normal route skirting the north and east of Ipswich to home via Westerfield & Bucklesham for a very enjoyable 50 miler.


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)

10 miles round the local flashes and canal this morning..




my granddaughters out there somewhere..





came across this carved tree stump I hadn't noticed before..





milestone on the canal..





..




an enjoyable hour out on the bike


----------



## TigerT (1 Aug 2018)

It's a bank holiday today in Switzerland, so I decided I'd try a new ride. 

I woke up late (for me) so was out on my bike by 9am and it was already really hot. I should really have just done a shorter ride, but as I'd spent a load of time looking at maps last night, I decided to stick with Plan A. There is always the option of getting the train home if I'm too tired.

So the first part of the plan was to ride out to the German border at Kaiserstuhl along Route 32. This was straight forward and very well signposted. Somewhat steeper hills than the map indicates, but as nice ride out through the countryside for about 30kms. Kaiserstuhl seemed very small but quite pretty. Lots of other cyclists around but all the cafe looked pretty full so I didn't bother stopping. From here I jumped onto Route 2 and headed west along the Rhine and I had 2 options - Either stop at Bad Zurzach and head down Route 77 or continue along to Koblenz (The Swiss one not the German one) and down Route 8. I was enjoying the views and coping with the hills ok, so I decided on Route 8. 

So reaching Koblenz it was starting to get very warm so although my bike isn't best suited to riding on gravel paths it was a relief to head into the cover of the woods along the baks of the River Aare. This was pretty nice for a couple of kilometres but then it was out into the open and into the hills - none of them long, but short and steep. By this time Switzerland had turned into an oven. The lowest temperature I'd see for the rest of the day is 37 degrees. Too hot! But too late to give up now. 

For the next stretch Route 8 merges with Route 77 and I was back in familiar territory, it's all fairly level until you have to cross then River Ruess. Then it heads steeply downhill to the River and then back up 100 metres on the other side - There is actually a sign warning cyclists of that fact, though what you are supposed to do about it, I'm not sure. There is no rest after that, as to get to Baden there is yet another hill. There was quite a wind picking up by now blowing some storms in so if I'm honest this was not my favourite part of the ride. I finally got to Baden and headed straight to Starbucks for a Large Mocha Cheesecake Frappucino. It was cold sugary and wonderful. I also had cake! I figured I deserved it :-)

All that remained was the trip back to Zürich. I was slow and tired and glad to get home by this point. But apart from the last bits when it really was too hot and windy it was a good ride seeing lots of new places. 103km's in total. According to the Garmin, the max temperature was 40.1 degrees. 

Heavy rain and thunderstorms now, so at last it's cooling down a bit.

Here are a few pictures :


First stop Kaiserstuhl after heading along Route 32


Heading along the Rhine


Somewhere on Route 8


On the banks of the Aare


At the top of one of the hills looking down on the Aare


And the map.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Aug 2018)

A 6.7 mile commute to work this morning with an average of 18.4 mph. 
I extended my home commute to 28 miles with an average of 16.4 mph. Thankfully not as hot as It has been, lovely ride.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Aug 2018)

I met Jules H in Upton. We chatted for too long really. As my old pal John B would have said "Time is miles". Underway we took the standard run down to Rye Street and on around by Bromsberrow and Tillers Green. The dodge by St Mary's took us to Gwynne's Hill for a change. Yatton lead us to How Caple and the run for Hoarwithy. Across the Wye we followed the river to Pict's Cross where we diverted for Glewstone. The lanes around here are a little unfamiliar so the map came out. Nevertheless we dropped onto the A40 corridor as planned at Whitchurch. It was a fairly easy run to Goodrich and its castle where the cafe was doing a roaring trade.

Refreshed and bottles filled we took the lane around Hom Green into Ross. From here the standard run up the three climbs for Kempley lead us to Dymock and Ryton for Bromsberrow (again) and the run home through the Castlemorton lanes. Jules had done his longest ride this season and we'd both had a lovely day out together. 80 smiles


----------



## Donger (1 Aug 2018)

Another pleasant ride down to Arlingham and back in comfortable, sunny weather tonight. Joined @Dark46 and a former clubmate Claire for the ride. Met Darren, Rich and Wayne from the club coming the other way. Another 26 miles clocked up. Summer cycling at its best.




Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Aug 2018)

I’m going to use a line in a second that I’ve never typed before....

A tandem ride tonight. Out through Bourn and over the A1198 and toward the maggot farm, it was humming tonight! We then turned off for Gamlingay. The annoying headwind slowing us to 33mph down the hill.

In Little Gransden Mrs Dave treated me to a refreshing pint of Golden Showers. The Chequers brews its own beer and that’s the name of one of them

http://www.sonofsid.co.uk/beers.php






We then set off up Primrose Hill. I’ve ridden down it a couple of times, but never up it. The trouble with riding down it is as you go round the right hand bend your eye is taken away from this beauty 








Great Gransden post mill. I’m glad we came up the hill!

Crossing the A428 bridge we had to stop for Mrs Dave to take a phone call, it gave me chance to take a pic of the setting sun





26 miles in nice, warm evening light.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1743328386


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I’m going to use a line in a second that I’ve never typed before....
> 
> A tandem ride tonight. Out through Bourn and over the A1198 and toward the maggot farm, it was humming tonight! We then turned off for Gamlingay. The annoying headwind slowing us to 33mph down the hill.
> 
> ...




What an odd name for a beer. Not the best perhaps.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> What an odd name for a beer. Not the best perhaps.



It was nice. You ought to try it.......


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> It was nice. You ought to try it.......


----------



## Dark46 (1 Aug 2018)

Well what lovely ride. My 300th ride since I bought the Boardman hybrid to go to work on in 2014.

I couldn't have had better company than with @Donger and Claire a very good friend of mine. Who I first met riding with KCC about 2 1/2 years ago.

Just a great day as it was the same route that me and @Donger did last week. Just down to Arlingham and back , couldn't believe Claire as I she hadn't been the before. 

On the way back we went via Framilode and looked over the River Severn, where I wished people would say smile while taking a photo and it would have given me chance to breathe in too.

A great way to start August and hope there will be many more rides like it in the future.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2018)

I'm rather enjoying this week off work. Yet another warm & sunny day and so out with the Planet X and, after a quick map check, I decided on Framlingham as the destination with a rough route planned in my mind. However, where I went after that and the return route was to be made up based on how I was feeling. 

Out northbound(ish) via Kirton, Martlesham and Little Bealings and various other small villages on the back roads to the outskirts of Wickham Market and then up to Easton and Kettleburgh and into and through Framlingham. As the town was busy with tourists I didn't stop and kept going north to the A1120 which I got off a.s.a.p at Dennington and back soutwards ending up on the other side of Framlingham. 

Out of town, a series of back roads and lanes brought me out at Earl Soham where I took the road to Brandeston and then Friday Street to Monewden and the run down to Clopton, leading on to Tuddenham St. Martin & Westerfield for the regular run home through Rushmere & Bucklesham.

No plan for tomorrow or Friday yet - I'll see how I feel and how warm it is when I finally get going.

From Clopton:


----------



## slowmotion (1 Aug 2018)

I went down the river to meet my wife for a pint in Putney. I'm not sure that Estrella is quite my cup of tea really. Returning back on the north side of the Thames, there is a stretch of path that sits between a smart estate and the river. I probably shouldn't have been riding there, judging by the signs, but I was. A couple and their black labrador came towards me. The dog was out in front by quite a bit, but he was limping, and he had a plastic bag covering the surgical dressing on his right front paw. I had stopped to let them all pass and put down a hand to pat the dog's head. I didn't think he was going to maul me. He looked up and licked my hand, so I fiddled with his ears and then ruffled the scruff of his neck. A canine friendship that lasted less than thirty seconds.

His owners walked by as I was pedalling away, and they both had huge smiles on their faces. "Thank you" said the man.


----------



## Vantage (2 Aug 2018)

Another short ride today over Rivington but going clockwise for a change.
The usual route of Chorley Old Road to Horwich and then Lever Park Avenue into the village.
Sheephouse Lane was taken steadily and then Rivington Road less steadily. I was doing some serious zig zagging on the last really steep bit 







A breather once over the hard bit and I was on my way again.





These two wooly jumpers slowed the traffic significantly.





And looking back over what I call the roller-coaster. The following pic explains why I lurve it 





Outside lane taking the left apex and down into the dip. Luckily if you've built up enough speed you get catapulted back up the other side barely hugging the right apex and just about keeping off the grass as you straighten out on the level. It's worth the relentless climbing just to ride it. A real grin maker 

I pedalled my little short legs off through more corner hugging bends to near 34mph into Belmont and then took it slowly to Scout Road.
Going up that some asshat decided to floor it past me into oncoming traffic despite me sticking my right arm out motioning them to wait. The driver in the opposite lane braked hard and we exchanged shaking heads in disapproval as we passed each other. Some people eh?
Longshaw Ford Road was descended at quite a pace and that was to be the last speed blast for the day.
Home through Cinder Lane to find Erin had tidied up for me 
13.4miles averaging 8.6mph.

Working on the bike tomorrow as the gears were making a racket and something somewhere is squeaking.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2018)

Well, the warm and dry summer weather continues and I went out on the clockwise version of my Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor route.

It's a little windy out which after being calm for so long takes some getting used to. I was against it to Condover then had it behind me for the next 10 miles which was great. Shame about the van driver who swerved between me and an oncoming car on that first bit to Condover. Wasn't happy about that.

At Atcham I went through Attingham Park again and got held up by the cattle wandering across the drive. The lanes after Upton Magna were fairly quiet and I probably saw as many cyclists as cars.

After Withington I had to turn south and back into the wind which coupled with this bit being undulating was an effort. Before reaching Cressage a rattle developed which was quite annoying on the rough road surface here. I stopped to check on it and found the mudguard stay bolts on the fork loose. It's much better now they are tightened.

The lanes to Acton Burnell were also very quiet. I caught and overtook a couple on electric bikes on the climb near Sham Castle and would like to say it's because I'm such a strong rider but it's actually because they were pootling along enjoying the scenery.

There was more headwind on the way to Longnor but here I turned towards home and it was helping me almost the whole way back which made for a quite exhilarating finish to the trip.

35.3 miles at 15.9 mph average. Enjoyed that.





It's staying dry but the clouds still look quite moody over the Stretton Hills as I make my way to Berrington.





Traffic holdup in Attingham Park.





Some nice gates between Withington and Walcot.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Aug 2018)

The same 2 rides as yesterday, 6.6 mile morning commute with an average of 19.2 mph and a 28 mile extended home commute with an average of 15.5 mph.
Apart from the chain coming off they were both fab rides.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2018)

Today's ride was essentially the same as Tuesday's with couple of minor route changes, but on the Spa instead of the Van Nicholas. This meant I could take my preferred route out of Claydon instead of the old Norwich Road. 




I r


----------



## Aravis (2 Aug 2018)

The ICAM challenge again provided the excuse for another ride today! I was a bit anxious about the heat in the afternoon, so I planned for the final stages to be "unethically flat" (copyright @Cranky Knee Girl acknowledged). The map and profile illustrate this pretty well:










I used some of my standard routes as far as Ross, and then a couple of miles of A49 which is never pleasant but often very useful. The B4251, the old road to Abergavenny is a much more appealing cycling route, but today I only took it as far as Broad Oak (the peak at about 35 miles), and then turned right towards Garway and Pontrilas.

A few months ago I chanced on the impressive detached bell tower at Bosbury church. A little research showed that these are something of a Herefordshire speciality, there being seven scattered across the county. Trying to plot a ride that links them all on one day looks over-ambitious. Today I was hoping to find a photo opportunity for my bike alongside the example at Garway. I found that it's a little awkwardly placed along a steep farm track, so I think I may do a bit of scene-recreation in the future. I really have cycled there!

The minor road via Garway was new to me. I definitely did it the easy way; the climb up to Garway in the opposite direction looked extremely uncomfortable. Approaching Kentchurch there's evidently a fine natural swimming spot on the river Monnow, close to here:






The church at Kentchurch:






There remained a little more up and down through the lanes to Pontrilas, then a total change of scene with the A465 to Abergavenny, a not unpleasant 12 miles stretch of trunk road. The views of the hills on either side help a lot.

From Abergavenny, I followed the well-worn cycling route initially along the old A40, then southwards to Usk. I must've passed this sight dozens of times without really noticing, but today I was due for a stop:






Any fears I may have had about the temperature were proving largely unfounded, the cloud and even a little light rain being quite a blessing. After Usk there's a classic 2½ climb on the Chepstow road which I first rode 35 years ago. The view after the big left-hand bend has been opened up by tree-felling recently, but through the drizzle there was nothing to see today. From the top it's downhill with a couple of kicks to Chepstow and the bridge.

After that I was left with a saunter through the lanes to the east of the Severn, with a gentle following breeze. The only minor interruption to my otherwise idyllic progress can very late when some canal boaters had just seized control of the Stonebench swing bridge. Their boat was still some way away and it was clearly going to be some time, so I diverted onto the towpath. I didn't like it very much - a lot of loose gravel and it often felt as though one false move would send me sliding into the canal. It was quite a relief to be rolling on tarmac again.

The first day for a while without sun cream. I just about got away with it - a gentle glow. 120.4 miles.


----------



## derrick (2 Aug 2018)

A steady ride tonight, the heat was getting to a couple of the group. ended at the pub for a couple of beers, sorted out a couple of weekend rides. an uneventfull really, but another 25 miles under our belts.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1745447999


----------



## C R (3 Aug 2018)

Yesterday's ride.

Had an hour available just before sunset, so went out for a short blast. Up through Norton, where a roadie passed me and promptly dropped me. Then Littleworth, past the Parish Hall, left over the railway, then right toward Wadborough. Carry on towards Defford, but taking the right at Rebecca road, past Croome, where I stopped for a breather and a drink. Being dropped seems to have spurred me, as I was doing 15.9mph average up till then.

After Croome it was a left for High Green, over the M5, then right, and then right again over the M5 for Pirton. The short Pirton hill was a bit of a slog, so stopped at the top to take a photo of the Malverns coloured by the setting sun




After that Sonehall Common and bombing down Hatfield, and home.

13.7 miles at 15.6mph, which is my fastest average so far. Last time I did this route, about a year ago, it took me 59minutes, yesterday it took me 52. Quite happy with my progress.


----------



## colly (3 Aug 2018)

A steady ride out this aft. Out east towards Selby. I enjoyed it but it was a little dull and uninspiring tbh and a surprising amount of traffic. Sort of a flatish ride and I got a call around 16 miles from home which meant I needed to return back the way I came. Even so it was good to get out. No pics because I didn't see anything worth recording. Oh... I had a close pass from a truck, which is always good for a laugh 

34 miles with a modest 1300ft of uphill.
Edit: fixed wheel

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/26245991


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2018)

A bit of a change of scene today as I've done my regular routes a lot over the last few weeks. I haven't been up into the hills for a while though so after an early morning task (chauffeuring @gavgav) I set out to head for the Stiperstones and the Long Mynd using the Galaxy which I haven't previously ridden on this route.

The first quarter of the ride was on well trodden roads to Pontesbury and Minsterley but I took a left at the roundabout in Minsterley and headed to Ploxgreen where I unexpectedly found signs saying the road was closed beyond Stiperstones. Usually Shropshire Council maintain access through roadworks for pedestrians/dismounted cyclists but it occurred to me that if this turned out to be an exception then it's a long way and a lot of climbing to find that out. After considering for a few minutes I decided to follow the official diversion and ride up the Hope Valley which is new to me (on the bike at least).

I'm not a particular fan of driving this road as it's twisty, not overly wide and the regular users tend to be quite pushy. It turned out not to be too bad though with less traffic than I'd expected and most people giving enough room. It's a steady gradient from Plox Green which carried on after turning off this road towards Shelve, giving me over 4.5 miles of constant climbing, so naturally the average speed had dropped a bit. I like the scenery up here as it feels quite exposed and wild compared to the cultivated farmland just a few miles down the valley.

Reaching The Bog, the visitor centre was open so I decided to have a break and actually drop in for a coffee for the first time. Nice place if you happen to be passing and the coffee and flapjack went down well. I chatted with another cyclist here who would be heading along roughly the same roads as me having started in Church Stretton. He asked if Asterton Bank was very steep. I don't think that 10/10 in the "Another 100 greatest climbs" book was the answer he was hoping for.

Moving on again, the legs were alright after the stop and I crested the Stiperstones climb without too much difficulty then enjoyed the descent to Bridges and down the valley before climbing into Wentnor. The lane towards Asterton seemed quite busy today. In the village a couple of motorists asked for directions - they were headed up the climb too so by the time they'd turned themselves round I was by the junction and able to wave them in the right direction.

After a pause for a drink I dropped the bike right down to low range and tacked the climb. It's an effort, no doubt about that, but with the gearing on the Galaxy I was able to stay in the saddle most of the way up. I could have managed it in one but unfortunately a car came up behind me at about the halfway point so I needed to let them by (this road ain't big enough for the both of us). At the top of this climb there was a large gathering of hang-gliders and para-gliders so I got an audience for my triumph.

After a brief stop for another drink and to watch some flying activity, the rest of the climb up to Pole Bank seemed pretty tame. The motorists I'd directed earlier were stopped by the road en route so they'd found where they wanted to go alright.

At the summit there were just a few walkers. I chatted with a couple who were amazed at how quiet the hills were compared to where they live. It probably won't be when the weekend visitors arrive.

Looking back towards the Stiperstones they were draped in cloud and there were spots of rain in the wind. My timing seems to have been quite fortunate today.

Carrying on to Shooting Box I had the odd bee bouncing off me (the heather is in full bloom) then on the descent towards the Burway the traffic was going slower than me but I wasn't complaining as they were deflecting the bees away.

Today brought not only the biggest climb I've done to date on this bike but, as you might expect, the biggest descent too. The brakes coped very well and have good feel after my recent adjustments - cantilevers _can _be set up to work.

I took my regular route back from Church Stretton (the only flat route) and I had the wind at my back which made it a good fast run. I didn't add any extra mileage on the way back this time as I'd done plenty.

44.5 miles at 12.8 mph average with a 32.6 mph maximum. Really enjoyed that.





Climbing up through the Hope valley having been diverted from the way I'd intended. It's fairly pretty riding through the woods but not relaxing due to the traffic.





I've climbed out of the woods and am still climbing on the way to Shelve. The building is the remnant of one of the old lead mines.






After Shelve there is a good clear view of the Stiperstones.





After my stop at The Bog visitor centre I've climbed over the edge of the Stiperstones and am looking towards the Long Mynd. It really looks very parched up here.





At Wentnor.





Drink stop before I tackle the climb of Asterton Bank.





At the top of the climb. The place is popular with the hang-gliding crowd today.





One of the Long Mynd ponies is trying to decide whether I might have something for him.





On my way to Shooting Box. The colour of the heather is a bit more vivid in real life than in my photo.





I've taken shots at this location of the other two bikes. Didn't want the Galaxy to feel left out.


----------



## Vantage (3 Aug 2018)

Out today and back up to Rivington again.
I'd spent a couple hours yesterday washing, polishing, and tweaking the bike to get her running and looking like new, so when I turned onto the main road from the estate and rain drops started dropping I wasn't a happy bunny. But it was also really warm. Either through sweat or rain, one way or another another I wasn't going to get home dry.
First stop was at the bottom of the dip on Walker Fold Road for a pic of a gaelic looking stone thingymibob.





Mucho riding later I was descending Scout Road and had to scratch my nose. That's when the bike hit a hole or something and I near lost control at 20+mph. New shorts? 
I pulled into a disused bus stop on Belmont Road to put the raincoat on and made my way to Belmont.
Up (literally) next was Rivington Road to Wards Reservoir where I pondered having a ride round the back of it to get a pic of the ornamental steps but nah, there was no water cascading down them today and the slippy gravel track there would've tested my bike handling non skills. So more leg killing climbing followed.
Prior to setting off earlier I'd fitted the camera as I wanted to record my ride through the roller-coaster and share on the forum if conditions allowed 'the racing line', so just before the Blackburn/Darwen county border I stopped to start recording.
Power button pressed to "on".
Record button pressed to "on".

"Please insert card" flashed on the screen.





The DOH!-ness of it reached biblical proportions. Said card was still in the USB adaptor at home.
As it happens, today would be one of those rare days when the ride wasn't spoiled by motons and my legs cranked the Spa through the dip at 28mph. I do miss the 48T ring at times.
Instead of plummeting down Sheephouse Lane into Rivington village I decided to plummet down the 14% version of Sheephouse Lane to Wilcocks Farm instead. Its a shame their campsite only caters to caravans and motor homes. It'd be a regular stopover for me otherwise.
The Yarrow and Anglezark reservoirs were looking pretty empty as I rode past.
I doubt the upcoming hosepipe ban will be lifted anytime soon.





Spotted a nice dry camping spot though if anyone's interested...





And a final bit of porn to finish.






The little unnamed lane next to Upper Rivington Reservoir was next and into the village along Horrobin Lane.
I took my time into Horwich from there and decided on Chorley New Road to get me home.
Idiot no. 1 for the day was when I waited in primary at traffic lights to turn left onto the main road. As my bike is soooooooo unbearabley long he must have felt that to wait behind me would keep him even further from his destination and pulled alongside me mere inches from the bars.
His window was down.
"Are you sure you're close enough?"
"Sorry mate."
Nob.
Idiot no. 2 was a Diamond 575 bus driver who passed at 30mph again inches from the bar on the main road. I saw him later as he was stuck in traffic. Filtering up the left his passenger door was given a thump and I didn't see him again till way later shortly before I turned left onto Victoria Road. He gave me much more room that time.
Victoria Road was ascended in middle ring for the first time ever and Boot Lane was pootled along slower than ever coz I was knackered.
Home through the estate and fell asleep on the couch not long after.
The gears are still crap. Serves me right for swapping from 8 speed to 9 speed.
18.4 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2018)

Vantage said:


> Another short ride today over Rivington but going clockwise for a change.
> The usual route of Chorley Old Road to Horwich and then Lever Park Avenue into the village.
> Sheephouse Lane was taken steadily and then Rivington Road less steadily. I was doing some serious zig zagging on the last really steep bit


Funnily enough, I have recently been planning a potential forum ride out that way. I did one a couple of years ago and said then that I would return. It is very nice out there.

What I wasn't so keen on last time was my route back from Holcombe/Ramsbottom through Haslingden and Rossendale. There was too much traffic for my tastes. This time I intend to use the cycleways back from Tottington to Accrington and catch the train home from there.

@Littgull rides with me a lot and I usually choose the route and navigate, but he offered to do the honours yesterday. He devised a circular route from where he lives in Littleborough, involving quite a lot of offroad riding. I rode my cyclocross bike and he rode one of his sturdy touring bikes which is good for that kind of riding. Including the ride from Todmorden and back, I would get at least 80 kms (50 miles) in which would add to my points tally in the monthly century/half century challenges.

I met Brian in Littleborough and we took the Rochdale canal towpath towards Milnrow for a while before switching to a road shortcut to Newhey. From Jubilee we did an offroad climb and then a descent to Shaw. We rode through Tandle Hill Country Park in Royton. That was very nice - I think I will go there with my sister and her dog next time they visit.

Brian used to commute by bike on this route before he retired so he knows the area very well. It is quite built up so it the kind of place that I usually avoid but he did manage to keep the busy roads to a minimum, with lots of offroad and backstreets in between.

It was a strange feeling not knowing where I was riding to and I kept looking at my GPS for guidance, even though I did not have the route on it!

We eventually came to our cafe stop in Greenmount near Ramsbottom and I realised that we were at a point which was on my proposed Rivington route. After a nice stop in the sunshine, we headed off down NCN 6 towards the centre of Bury. It is a really _excellent _cycleway. The surface is perfect tarmac and we passed through woods and over the river Irwell. It was easy to forget that busy roads were only 100-200 metres away.

Brian's route made the passage through the inner fringes of Bury as painless as possible. There were a couple of busy roads to cross but nothing too bad outside of rush hour.

We headed offroad again at Limefield, crossed the M66, and climbed up to a quiet lane that we had ridden out on earlier. We rode back down that to Jericho and had to do a quick stint on a busyish road before crossing Queen's Park into Heywood. Some more offroad took us to Castleton where we got onto the Rochdale canal towpath for an easy ride back to Littleborough. The surface of the towpath is perfect and there weren't too many people on it blocking progress.

Ladies and Gentleman, I would now like to post @Littgull's entry for the '_Jammiest B*st*rd of CycleChat, 2018_' award... ! 

The canal had fallen into disrepair many years ago and there had been talk of closing it altogether. Eventually though, the powers-that-be thought better of it and it got dredged, tidied up and brought back to life. Unfortunately, in a few places the canal had been blocked in the meantime. We'd therefore had to leave the towpath a couple of times to cross busy roads.

Brian and I were cycling along in the sunshine and chatting when suddenly he stopped dead and shouted "_Blaaaady hell - my Garmin has fallen off somewhere!_"  He uses an inexpensive old Edge 200 for navigation, but has all of his preferred data fields displayed on a Garmin Edge Touring device which he paid about £200 for. Guess which one he lost ...? 

He said he was going back to look for it! He u-turned and headed off in the opposite direction so I turned and set off in pursuit, scanning the towpath and verge as I did so. I thought the chances of us finding the GPS were somewhere between zero and nowt. And we didn't!

We crossed back over a road or two, looked everywhere for the GPS, but saw no sign of it. Brian finally gave up his search. I was just commiserating with him when a young man walked up to us. We had passed him on the towpath 15 minutes earlier, and then repassed him in the opposite direction some time after that as we went on our GPS hunt. He must have wondered what the hell we were doing. Maybe he had noticed that we were staring down at the towpath as we went by him the second time? Anyway, it seems that his eyesight was a lot better than ours ...

"_Are you looking for *this*?_", he asked cheerily, waving a dusty Garmin Edge Touring model at us. Ha ha ha - what is the chance of that happening! We had not only met an honest young person on the towpath, he was an observant one with good eyesight. _Result! 
_
We thanked _young-stranger-of-the-year_, and then continued back to Littleborough.

Brian decided to ride to Todmorden with me and then head home so he would also get a half imperial century in.

The late afternoon traffic was building so we decided to stay on the towpath. I turned for home as we got into Todmorden and Brian went on his way.

It had been an interesting change from the usual rides that I do. 82 kms in total (51 miles).


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Aug 2018)

*Lammas Loops:* 200km DIY journey to the sacred grounds of Avalon and the temple that is SJS Cycles to harvest some bike parts. HEAVY bike parts.

(@Vantage there’s a shot of my mudguard with project-dynamo-light you wanted)


----------



## Vantage (3 Aug 2018)

Tidy job on that light


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Aug 2018)

Lammas Loops Map.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2018)

I've got 10 days-off work now (plus SWMBO & daughter are away on holiday), so hopefully quite a few decent rides will be partaken of


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2018)

Two final rides for this week as I'm off doing other things this weekend. 

First ride was a couple of hours out on a loop through Kirton, Waldringfield, Little & Great Bealings, across to Tuddenham St Martin and back home via Rushmere St. Andrew and Bucklesham. Nothing remarkable about the ride except for it being around 25°C at 10am and spotting this bit of orange coloured fungus growing at the base of a tree








The second and final ride of the week was nothing more than a 1/2 mile round trip to the chippy


----------



## Littgull (3 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Funnily enough, I have recently been planning a potential forum ride out that way. I did one a couple of years ago and said then that I would return. It is very nice out there.
> 
> What I wasn't so keen on last time was my route back from Holcombe/Ramsbottom through Haslingden and Rossendale. There was too much traffic for my tastes. This time I intend to use the cycleways back from Tottington to Accrington and catch the train home from there.
> 
> ...




Yes, it was an amazing bit of luck that we recovered my Garmin by arriving at the point on the towpath at the exact optimum moment that the public spirited honest young lad found the device. 20 seconds later the lad turned down a street off the towpath that we wouldn't have gone down.

There is some really good cycling terrain west of Rochdale and Bury but it is very difficult to get past those two large towns without having to spend considerable time cycling on busy unattractive and congested stretches of road. Riding through Rochdale and Bury very early in the morning is one option for minimising the unpleasantness and the very busy congested parts of Bury can be avoided by riding up through the hamlet of Birtle and weaving along through quiet lanes and tracks until reaching the the A56 Bury to Edenfield Road which at least has a cycle lane along most of it. We did that yesterday. There are also a few little historical gems to be seen on the outskirts of Bury such as the preserved 'factory village' at Nangreaves (called Mount Pleasant) and also the Lido at Limefield, Bury. It ceased to be a public swimming pool Lido in the 1980s and is now used as a model boating lake and has attractive grounds. Bury has a fantastic number of very well kept (even in these times of austerity) town parks and these are a real asset to the town.

@ColinJ and myself are working at further developing our range of decent surfaced local off road routes. It's quite an interesting and challenging 'project'. However, we both agree that we do not want to ride technical boulder strewn roughstuff as neither of us have full suspension mtbs, but more importantly, at our age a nasty fall might mean months enduring a painful healing process. We are also not keen on dredging through quagmire-like muddy sections when the normal rainfall returns so all that rather limits our options. But not withstanding all those factors there are still lots of opportunities to explore.


----------



## Katherine (3 Aug 2018)

It's the first time my bike has been to Cornwall and it's had to wait a whole week for its first outing while I got over a throat infection.
So today I finally made it out to the lovely Apple Tree cafe near Sennen for some wonderful carrot cake and delicious blackcurrant ice-cream.






I was intending to go via St Buryan but I missed a turning and ended up doing the very steep zigzag down to Porthcurno, but the bike handled it so much better than doing it 2 years ago on an unfamiliar hire bike. I couldn't go too fast because I was 2 cars behind the open top bus. The bus stopped just as the road started rising steeply again. Not having been able to take a run at it I was struggling to keep moving as I overtook the bus it decided to set off again, however I did keep moving. Lots of up and downs today which I really enjoyed.
Lots of sea views as I went round the Mount's Bay to Newlyn and Mousehole, 

Mousehole. 






then inland slightly along the Cornish lanes past signs for Lamorna and Porthcurno.










After the cafe stop I went the direct route back along the A30 which starts at Lands End and is pretty quiet until you're approaching Newlyn when I went back onto the coast road all the way through Penzance 






and back to Marazion






where an extra loop was added to make a metric half century.

It was thick cloud when I left so I didn't put on any suncream but the sun suddenly appeared mid morning, so tan lines slightly sore now.

Because of being ill, I'm making up time so the bike ride was followed by a swim and a walk over the causeway, followed by a cider and chips!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> *Lammas Loops:* 200km DIY journey to the sacred grounds of Avalon and the temple that is SJS Cycles to harvest some bike parts. HEAVY bike parts.
> 
> (@Vantage there’s a shot of my mudguard with project-dynamo-light you wanted)
> 
> ...



Only 200k - slacker!


----------



## Dark46 (4 Aug 2018)

Found myself going on a 13.8 mile loop solo. I was supposed to me with some one but they couldn't make it.

I think it was the first time on this loop on this bike, the headwind didn't really help.

It did give me chance to try out my new Castelli bibs and GCN top that came this week and all good in black .very slimming lol.

For me a good week with going out Wednesday and today. Things are looking up.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Aug 2018)

Aravis said:


> The ICAM challenge again provided the excuse for another ride today! I was a bit anxious about the heat in the afternoon, so I planned for the final stages to be "unethically flat" (copyright @Cranky Knee Girl acknowledged). The map and profile illustrate this pretty well:
> 
> View attachment 422255
> 
> ...



Lovely ride. I like that term ‘unethically flat’. I too may nick it. Having ridden with that @Cranky Knee Girl a couple of times, I’d say her humour is helpful on tough rides.


----------



## Vantage (4 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> After a nice stop in the sunshine, we headed off down NCN 6 towards the centre of Bury. It is a really _excellent _cycleway. The surface is perfect tarmac and we passed through woods and over the river Irwell. It was easy to forget that busy roads were only 100-200 metres away.



Been along that myself a couple times. It really is uber nice to ride along.


----------



## Fiona R (4 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Lovely ride. I like that term ‘unethically flat’. I too may nick it. Having ridden with that @Cranky Knee Girl a couple of times, I’d say her humour is helpful on tough rides.


Not had the need for my patented term on the rides I've accompanied you on! We need to do an unethically flat ride with unethical tailwind and copious amounts of ethical cake. That may be a pleasant experience!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Aug 2018)

It was the Mach loop for me today. Onto the A470, then the B4404 all the way to Mach. Over the Milenia bridge, then the old bridge over the River Dovey and into Mach. Go through Mach along the A489, then back onto the A470 and onwards to home again. 22 miles in total at a shade faster than a snail. Lots of traffic today and there must be a cycling bimble as well as lots of cyclists of all ages and dress and abilities had taken to the road in along line..

1 numpty driver who thought it would be a laugh to overtake me while his car horn was blaring. Laugh? I nearly wet myself (.and not in a good way). Lovely weather. Cool and overcast in places, sunny in others, but a cooling breeze that was most welcome.


----------



## derrick (4 Aug 2018)

Another nice Saturday ride, 4 of us today set of at 9am a little loop of Hertford. Lovely quiet roads, stopped halfway round for a pint, then ending at our local for a bite to eat and another beer. Whats not to like,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1748923538^_^


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Aug 2018)

During the week, I devised an extended loop starting with the quick descent of the A58 towards Wetherby, then through Tadcaster and out beyond Cawood towards Selby on some lanes I've not ridden before, looping back via Church Fenton. So that was todays plan.

Out just before 8 on the freshly serviced Pro Carbon and into a surprisingly wafty breeze, which was coming from the west. By the time I'd ridden through Shadwell to Slaid Hill lights intending to loop back on to the A58, I'd had enough of it and realising I'd have it in my face all the way back from Selby, binned that idea off and carried on towards Otley instead - the idea being to get it out of the way at the start of the ride, rather than the end.
So, across Harrogate Road and up through Alwoodley, with my legs feeling very sluggish. The welcome drop down King Lane, the climb up past the park and the drop into Bramhope past the car boot sale where the bacon butty wagon was smelling so nice it nearly caused a diversion.
Anyway, onto Otley Road and the long steady climb through Bramhope, getting an unexpected breather at a set of temporary traffic lights.
Through the lights on Pool Bank and the long descent into Otley, getting passed by a lad in FPK who'd been stood at the roadside moments earlier (I suspect he was waiting for someone to pass and act as a windbreak - he fair rattled past me). Across the roundabout (not literally) and down into Otley and after an enforced breather at the Market Square traffic lights across the river and up onto Farnley Lane.
Up the steep ramp near the start and it seemed to take a long time to get to the top today, but then I was rewarded with the long and fairly smooth descent down the other side, topping 40mph*  before slowing for the corner and the bridge over the River Washburn, then the run between the hedges to the second Harrogate Road of the day.
A very rare gap in traffic just as I reached it, so straight across onto Castley Lane running parallel to the river for a couple of miles to the village of the same name and the climb, switchback and more climbing up to Weeton. Maybe it was just my legs today, but I'm sure that hill is getting steeper...
Just beyond the village, I stopped for an oaty bar overlooking the valley:













On down the hill through Dunkeswick and eventually out to the first Harrogate Road of the day again for a few hundred yards before taking the right towards Kirkby Overblow but taking the right through the rolling countryside that would eventually bring me to the foot of Kearby Cliff.
Where I turned right and climbed the hill through the village instead up via Chapel Hill, Mill Lane and Gill Lane, eventually popping out onto the main road and heading towards Sicklinghall.
This is normally a busy 'B' road, but it seemed oddly quiet today, although there were a handful of vehicles heading the other way I was well beyond Sicklinghall itself before I was passed by a car and I was on the fringes of Wetherby before traffic picked up again.
Through Wetherby and out across the A1(M) past the racecourse to Walton, then down into Thorp Arch, across the river and up into Boston Spa and the usual wiggle through the lanes into Clifford.
Down the hill into Bramham to find Main Street has just been 'surface dressed', which made for a nice climb up the hill in the middle of the road as the chippings were just too plentiful near the kerb , stopping just before the A1(M) bridge for a final nibble.
I could see from the mileage that I'd be near to an imperial half century by the time I got home, but would probably be just short, so decided to add a few extra lanes on to push the mileage up.
Firstly though, over the motorway and up the climb past Bramham Park, and onto Thorner Lane, through the lesser of the Wothersome dips  and onto Jewitt Lane between the hedges and passing more joggers than cyclists, before turning onto Compton Lane and climbing the dropping into Rigton Green and turning for Milner Lane and the run along the ridge towards Thorner.
Just before dropping into Thorner a sizeable and very cheery Sky ride was just cresting the hill on a varied selection of bikes.
Through the village and onto Carr Lane (more temporary traffic lights - that I didn't think were going to change, but did just as I was about to set off) and eventually out to Wetherby Road and along to Coal Road for the climb up to the roundabout, where seeing I was still short of miles, I headed out on Skeltons Lane (wind assisted, average 18mph) and then back (wind obstructed, average 13mph)  and along the rest of Coal Road before dropping onto local roads down to home with a final loop around the block to get the imperial half century in.

*50.21 miles* (80.80 km) in *3h 43m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *2,769ft* climbed and an average temperature of *17.8°C*

Another good ride, although it felt like hard work at times and it wasn't the route I'd set out intending to ride 
I've got the _Yorkshire Tour Sportive_ next weekend (81 miles, 3277ft of up), so it was probably wise to get a bit of climbing in rather than the flatlands around Selby I'd planned. Happy with the average speed too considering the climbing.
Lots of cyclists out again and with the exception of two Mercedes Sprinter drivers, all the motorists were playing nicely too.
The only fly in the ointment is the sheer number of roads on this route that had signs out warning of surface dressing taking place next week - the councils of Yorkshire must have got a good deal on stone chippings. 

* - MapMyRide on my phone had another giddy fit though today - after descending from Farnley the voice updates told me that I'd _averaged_ 52.6mph over the previous mile  and despite the map looking identical to the one created by Mr Garmin, it's logged the ride as 63.05 miles and _apparently _I'd maxed out on the descent from Farnley at 58.6mph...there is often a slight difference between the stats on MMR and Garmin, but never that much! Funnily enough it had an update last weekend just before the problems started...

Anyway, to end, the map:


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Aug 2018)

Got early before the herd (Kids and wifey) to explore more routes near home. Started on the usual guided busway path and headed towards Route 55 along the old rail lines to Monton where I joined the Bridgewater way on the Bridgewater canal. headed past the dreaded Trafford Centre and onwards into an area called Castlefield in Manchester. This is a lovely canal basin with lots of architecture and re-purposed old warehouses. Just over 26 miles there and back on the fixie.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2018)

*Bike selected;* Gran Fondo. Bone-dry roads, & I was intending to stick to the tarmac
*Weather;* quite warm, broken cloud-cover, & a variable
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used, to illustrate points* *not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)*


A later start, than I intended, due to an Opticians appointment this morning, & it was running late

Out on the Gran Fondo, down Castleford Road, to cross (under) the M62, at jct 31
Past the Voysey designed _'Row' _& the _'Rising Sun'_
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/241087
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3784539

Up past _DiggerLand_…. which surprisingly is still open!!

Over the roundabout, at the top of Willowbridge Lane, past the site of the Mining College (now identikit housing estate)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/404402
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048167


Along Lumley Street, through Hightwn, which becomes Albion Street after the level crossing...…. which started to flash, as I was about 10 yards from it, heading downhill, so through I went - no barrier movement as I did so

Past the Bus Station, and the 2 adjacent (former) Cinemas
Albion; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4965660

As I dropped onto Aire Street, past the site of the Roman Fort, a rider (on a Giant) came by - I was pottering in the traffic, watching for gaps

Past Castle Motorcycles (primarily a Honda dealer), & over Hartleys bridge
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5655667



Out along Barnsdale Road, with the rider that got past me at Aire Street was in the distance, but I was slowly reeling him in
By the time we crossed the site of Allerton Bywater railway station, he wasn't far ahead, but turned off onto Newton Lane, towards Fairburn

I kept on Barnsdale, & up 'Mary Pannall' hill
https://www.pontefractandcastlefordexpress.co.uk/news/haunting-tale-of-ledston-witch-1-1223173

A right at the traffic lights took me onto the lovely back-road of Back Newton Lane, towards Ledsham, passing the_ Chequers Inn _& this sign outside its carpark
The Chequers used to have a 6 day licence!, see 2nd paragraph (the Church is nice too - see 4th)...………… http://thechequersinn.com/history/


Tuesday 26th August 2008



Wednesday 2nd March 2016



Up New Road, opposite, to pass under the 'old' (dual-carriageway-ed) A1, & then over the 'new' (motorway-ed) A1

_Squires_ was tempting, for a brew, but it was packed!!, so onwards towards Sherburn-in-Elmet
Entering the town, the lights were against me at KirkGate, as it joins Finkle Hill (the 'Tadcaster TurnPike')


Straight over, towards the site of the Station, & the industrial estate; home to an Eddy Stobart depot, & the only (seemingly exclusively) Rolls-Royce/Bentley scrapyard that I've ever seen!!



Passing Fenton Lane, which heads to RAF Church Fenton (as was..) there's a few light aircraft up from the Sherburn Flying Club
http://www.sherburnaeroclub.com/
I've been up from here before, in a 4-seater. My best flight....ever!!!


Now it was just the long slog along BishopDike (the B1222) towards Cawood, not that far really, it just seems it, over the re-routed East Coast Main Line, at Bishop Wood (due to subsidence in the Selby Coalfields)

It was a steady run into Cawood from here, with no real reason for coming, just somewhere to go, & to have a look at the rebuilt swing-bridge, over the River Ouse
This has been covered, when the river's in flood



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3243319

Some history here; http://www.cawoodparishcouncil.co.uk/bridge.shtml


Once I'd had a look at it, it was on to 'Cawood Castle' (more of a GateHouse)




Cardinel Thomas Wolsey stayed here, & was actually arrested for Treason, in its grounds, when he couldn't get Henry 8th a 'quickie divorce'
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Wolsey#Downfall_and_death


Back along BishopDike, but with a headwind now, as it's flat & featureless
Once back on the outskirts of Sherburn, I took the bypass, rather than head back into town (or even over to _Squires_)
Heading south here, on red road; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4092441


I rejoined the (A162)_ 'Tadcaster TurnPike_' below South Milford, & crossed the (A63) '_Selby TurnPike' _at Monk Fryston, heading south towards Ferrybridge;
www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2627278


Some of the (A63) milestones even call it the 'TurnPike Road', like this;
Wednesday 11th July 2007



I was very pleased to see that 'an old friend', an old milestone had been repainted & the vegetation cleared, looking a lot better than this 
Wednesday 23rd May 2007





After the railway bridge was crossed at Burton Salmon, it was a short ride to Brotherton, where the _'Great North Road_' converged/diverged (dependant on your direction of travel) with the_ 'Tadcaster TurnPike',_ just by the Fox pub

A drop down onto the now single carriagewayed (old) A1... which was actually the old _'GNR',_ as it approached Brotherton
Over the River Aire, & off at the next junction, & follow the loop round into the centre of Ferrybridge, to pass one of the old Coaching Inns ; _The Golden Lion_
Friday 20th November 2015




Back past the old sections of Ferrybridge Power Station, & past the new biomass powered build
Under the 'new' A1; on the road to the far right (from top - bottom)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/56468


A steady climb back up to Airedale, then onto the usual roads of the area, to pass the ASDA at Glasshougton, under the M62 at Cutsyke roundabout
Along the bypass/link-road, to Havertop, & the central Custody/control room/Police Station for the area

A short stretch now along Normanton Bypass, to the roundabout at Winterton Hill, & right, to pass 'Fairways', a housing estate built where Normanton Golf Club was...


Home, & a welcome pot of tea
What will tomorrow bring?


I hope at least one person found this interesting, it makes all the typing worthwhile



*EDIT; Sunday 5th @ 09:05*
I actually saw the Giant rider, mentioned, again later
I was in Cawood, at the far side of the swing-bridge, & he crossed it, heading north-east, towards Kelfield
We looked at each other, as I had an equally disinctive jersey on (one of the FLAB 'Lanterne Rouge')


*EDIT: Thursday 9th @ 11:15*
Mapometer seems to be working again, so I've marked the route
https://gb.mapometer.com/cycling/route_4787557.html


----------



## Elysian_Roads (4 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> & the only (seemingly exclusively) Rolls-Royce/Bentley scrapyard that I've ever seen!!



Cheers Richard, that reminded me I had seen an article on a Rolls Royce recycler, but it transpires after a quick Google that it was a company called Flying Spares in Nuneaton.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (4 Aug 2018)

Love the second and third black and white photos, @skudupnorth. Thought they really captured that architectural vibe (if that isn't too hipster.....).


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Cornwall and it's had to wait a whole week for its first outing...
> 
> So today I finally made it out to the lovely Apple Tree cafe near Sennen for some wonderful carrot cake and delicious blackcurrant ice-cream.



Now edited to include the photos.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Aug 2018)

7 of us out today at Newland. We had a guest appearance from Mark L who hasn't been present for a while. Steve E, Jules H, John G, Margaret PR and me plus Rich B who also hasn't been out much. Rich didn't fancy the Mayfly which is our usual watering hole when riding this direction. That had brought up the idea of Witley Court which most didn't know about. I hadn't been there for many a long year so was fairly keen to revisit. They all look at me for Nav duties so I had to behave myself and take a sensible route for all abilities. No worries as we took well used lanes to mini Ankerdine (the easy hill parallel to the toughie). Soon we were at Martley where most were about to enter new territory. I hadn't ridden Martley Hillside for many years. The views out over the Worcestershire flatlands to the East were excellent today. We took to the rough track which leads to Witley Court and Church. The cafe I remember has been revamped and is now operating on a proper regular basis instead of the ad hoc arrangements of years ago. Having refreshed ourselves we visited the Church in all its baroque glory. Unique for a parish church I think. https://www.greatwitleychurch.org.uk/ The newbies were highly impressed. We completed the rough road to the main road to turn back into the lanes at Little Witley where John peeled off for home. Ockeridge signalled the return to known roads for most but I managed to sneak a loop in by Moseley for Wichenford. From there it was a fairly standard run back but we stopped at The Fox at Bransford Bridge for a well earned pint of ale. Steve and Mark then headed back by Leigh Sinton while we 4 turned to 3 at the Polish Pilot's memorial. It had been a lovely ride for us all. Something different from our usual Saturday rides. Steve thinks we may well do that one again. 45 smiles


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Aug 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Love the second and third black and white photos, @skudupnorth. Thought they really captured that architectural vibe (if that isn't too hipster.....).


Cheers,i do prefer black & white


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Aug 2018)

Woo Hooooooo I got a second pass out this evening so off I went on my fixie ! Headed down my usual haunt of Route 55 and then down the canal to the swing bridge at Barton before heading to the airfield of the same name. After a short mooch I rode down the very good cycle path along the A57 to Irlam Locks where there was a ship moored and I was able to cross the lock gates ( which are not much wider than the bike handlebars ) After the ship spotting I rode across Astley Moss and home.another 22 miles done in the lovely cool evening air.Sorry for photo overload


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Aug 2018)

With the recent forced spoke replacement and wheel truing episode behind me and the wheel still true, last night I did the normal loop. 25 miles at a shade under (this year's) record pace. Thing is, I had to reset the G armin and I forgot to set Auto stop to 'on' so the thing didn't stop when I made a short phone call home.
I then went and swam 1000m plus the weekly challenge of a whole length underwater.

Not content with that, I did another 25 miles today and felt slow but actually went quite well. I slowed in the last couple of miles to chat to a chap with a very nice Brian Rourke. Exposed brake cables and a wheel with a block rather than a cassette told me this was an old bike but it looked in very good condition.

Tomorrow, I am riding to Wheaton Aston along the canal with my daughter. It will be at a more relaxed pace so hopefully I'll actually manage to take some photos.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Aug 2018)

I'm 2/3 of the way round a 20 mile ride, currently in the cafe awaiting piggy goodness.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Aug 2018)

Helped a buddy into the life of Velo today with a short ride around the country lanes.

Sunshine, fields, trees, young ladies zooming past us...perfetto.

27.5km +450m


----------



## 13 rider (5 Aug 2018)

After yesterdays imperial ton this morning target was to bank a 50km ride for that challenge .Bit of a lie in but out the door at 0930 . Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington and headed up the wreake valley . Between the villages of Thrussington and Hoby I spot 2 tandems heading towards me a rare sight 1 off them is very orange as we pass I instantly recognise the stoker . A quick 180 turn and I'm soon alongside @Dave 123 and Mrs Dave. To put this meeting in context Dave hails from Cambridge some 70 miles away but was visiting his Brother in law in Keyworth about 20 miles away from me and we end up on the same bit of road . A quick minute chatting about where there heading etc and I do another 180 and continue my ride .Asfordby cross A607 to the more rolling terrain around Gaddesby .Back over the A607 and retrace my steps back Rothley paused at the bridge overlooking the Cafe at the old station and I spot @Dave123 just remounting how about that for timing so I waited on the drive to see where they were heading . Did another mile with them chatting away before I headed home via Swithland Cropston and home 38.9 miles in the bag and a really enjoyable chance meeting with a fellow ccer . Realty nice to meet to you @Dave 123  and of course Mrs Dave and your relatives


----------



## 13 rider (5 Aug 2018)

Yesterdays ride now first chance this month so time for an imperial ton for the challenge . I had plotted a route from Market Bosworth hoping that some of the north Leicestershire/south Derbyshire crew could join me but everyone had committments. So that left just me and @Supersuperleeds . Out the door at 5.50 for a nice relaxed 12 miles to the meeting point 1.5 miles in a look down at the bike and notice no water bottles  there in the fridge .About turn up the hill to home grab the bottles .The rules of the imperial challenge states you should not return home . So I restart the ride now needing another 3 miles . Had to now press on a bit to make the meeting point on time . Just as I'm approaching the meeting point I spot @Supersuperleeds coming in from the other direction .A quick chat and were off . The route was designed a veloviewer square grad so a bit of looping about . Through the Leicestershire countryside to Tamworth where we went around the back of the town . It got a bit climby around Hopwas as we headed for the TV mast . Then some lovely quiet lanes but as the square grab continued we did a bit of climbing to then descend the hill via a different road then back up the same ridge . Cafe stop as Astley was a welcome break  after a nice relaxed break it's back on the bike . Back on familiar roads to Market Bosworth where an Ice cream stop was called for . Headed back to Anstey where me and @Supersuperleeds parted company as he headed home to complete yet another 200km ride . Home with 106 miles so claimed 103 miles in the imperial challenge which was accepted so all good and another ticked off. Great ride on some lovely new roads 36 more veloviewer squares all in great company which makes the distances so much easier


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Aug 2018)

Got out with the better half for a pootle to Wicken fen that ended up with a ride to Cambridge.

Out early before it got to hot and finished with a coffee with toast and marmalade at Hot Numbers cafe in Gwyder St.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1750795595


















No pics of coffee and toast,scoffed to quick and phone battery was low.

Val also found this sadle damaged bottle in a skip;


----------



## Donger (5 Aug 2018)

Went out on the club ride this morning. Probably shouldn't have. Two or three different ailments, combined with uncomfortable heat meant I was always going to struggle. Most of the others set off at a faster than usual pace ... apparently more interested in average moving speed than anything else. I missed the first, smaller, hill of the day so as not to hold anyone up, but I got caught by most of them before the top of the big climb from Brockworth to Cranham anyway. By this time I was really regretting going out for a ride at all. I opted to miss the coffee stop at the Rococo Garden and head straight home via Painswick, Stroud and Standish. Another 37.6 miles done, but the last 20 were really uncomfortable. The first ride this year that I haven't enjoyed. Oh, well. I'll just have to get back out there in midweek and hope it goes better. I have a ride planned with a couple of friends starting somewhere different, so that should be just the tonic.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2018)

There I was rolling through the East Mids countryside when a face I recognised came by. The next second @13 rider was along side us. It’s great to bump in to fellow CCers.
We stopped at Rothley for a bit of cake and steam trains, then a second helping of 13rider, who we rode with for a few minutes.
Back to my brothers house, nearly 46 miles


























https://www.strava.com/activities/1751434349


----------



## Elysian_Roads (5 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I plotted a route with some new lanes beyond Church Fenton out towards Selby during the week, so obviously this morning I did a Wharfe Valley loop out to Otley and back via Wetherby - and if you don't know the area, that's pretty much completely the opposite direction.



Reading @NorthernDave's recent posting about direction made me realise how I always go anti-clockwise on a particular route, so decided today to buck that trend on my metric century ride. 

It was interesting to do it. With the different perspective, you see things you may have missed before. You also realise how some routes can be done on autopilot, so reversing then, and coming at landmarks from a different angle, makes you have to think a little bit more.

A good day, ending a good weeks cycling. The qualifying rides for both the metric century, and half century in the bag, plus a couple of extra half century rides undertaken (including an Imperial). Plus I finally got to the Barn cafe at Turville Heath. Very bike friendly, once you climb up there, and actually ran into a couple of friends I have seen in years.

Happy cycling all.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Yesterdays ride now first chance this month so time for an imperial ton for the challenge . I had plotted a route from Market Bosworth hoping that some of the north Leicestershire/south Derbyshire crew could join me but everyone had committments. So that left just me and @Supersuperleeds . Out the door at 5.50 for a nice relaxed 12 miles to the meeting point 1.5 miles in a look down at the bike and notice no water bottles  there in the fridge .About turn up the hill to home grab the bottles .The rules of the imperial challenge states you should not return home . So I restart the ride now needing another 3 miles . Had to now press on a bit to make the meeting point on time . Just as I'm approaching the meeting point I spot @Supersuperleeds coming in from the other direction .A quick chat and were off . The route was designed a veloviewer square grad so a bit of looping about . Through the Leicestershire countryside to Tamworth where we went around the back of the town . It got a bit climby around Hopwas as we headed for the TV mast . Then some lovely quiet lanes but as the square grab continued we did a bit of climbing to then descend the hill via a different road then back up the same ridge . Cafe stop as Astley was a welcome break  after a nice relaxed break it's back on the bike . Back on familiar roads to Market Bosworth where an Ice cream stop was called for . Headed back to Anstey where me and @Supersuperleeds parted company as he headed home to complete yet another 200km ride . Home with 106 miles so claimed 103 miles in the imperial challenge which was accepted so all good and another ticked off. Great ride on some lovely new roads 36 more veloviewer squares all in great company which makes the distances so much easier



Can't believe you didn't mention the driver who called you a dozy daffodil, only for his passenger to give him a right bollocking


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Aug 2018)

After a quiet few days on the bike it was time to get the imperial century challenge ride in. An early start as usual, out the house before 0530hrs and I needed arm warmers, it was only 12 degrees C, felt positively chilly Familiar territory out to Windsor Great Park, hoping the Bishopsgate entrance would be open this early. It was, and the park was eerily quiet with a morning mist making it feel even more chilly




Out the other side of the park and on towards Wokingham, new territory for me as I was on square hunt A rather undulating route with some very nice roads, and some which weren't even roads. RwGPS sent me through the Gorrick Plantation just East of Finchhampstead, all very nice but perhaps a CX would be better suited





By 0930hrs I was getting just about at 60 miles, nearing Yately and happened across a Greggs (I may have looked this up last night...). Now whilst I don't agree that their bacon rolls are the best, it certainly went down well with a coffee very well for a couple of quid
Back home via a slightly busy Farnborough, I guess people had woken up and wanted to go shopping. Quite a few people out on bikes today, nice to see lots of youngsters out around WGP on the way home.
104 miles in the bag, and by the time I got home at 1230 it was 29 degrees C


----------



## 13 rider (5 Aug 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Can't believe you didn't mention the driver who called you a dozy daffodil, only for his passenger to give him a right bollocking


Id forgot ,As I approached a blind junction too fast I realised a car had right of way so I had to brake hard just about stopped on the giveaway line .Oblivious causing the driver some distress so he called me some rude names which were probably justified and I took no offence . But then we hard his female passenger shout quite loudly for him to pack it in ! Made me and @Supersuperleeds laugh  I may have caused a bit of a row sorry


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Aug 2018)

55 miles out to Hebden Bridge, up and over Cragg Vale and back through Rochdale and Bury. It's the farthest I've ridden in a good while so I was pleased to get the miles in with a good chunk of climbing thrown in as well.
The last picture illustrates how I normally feel about hills


----------



## Ian H (5 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> *Lammas Loops:* 200km DIY journey to the sacred grounds of Avalon and the temple that is SJS Cycles to harvest some bike parts. HEAVY bike parts.
> 
> View attachment 422424


I didn't realise that SJS had moved.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Aug 2018)

The wife and myself went for an early local ride,8 miles.
Both bikes puct#£ed from thorns, thanks to hedges being chopped ,spikes everywhere.

I wish they had a feckin brush...


----------



## Ian H (5 Aug 2018)

My ride today was in the car: driving lead car for the women's road-race organised by my club.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Aug 2018)

After yesterdays imperial half, I had a lie in this morning so it was gone 9 when I set off.
I'd got all morning, but my legs felt like lead - I didn't think I'd worked that hard yesterday!
So, I turned right off Coal Road onto Skeltons Lane and then the long descent into Thorner, before traversing main Street and taking Milner Lane out of the village and up onto the ridge. By heck that short sharp climb was hard work today.
Along between the hedges and feeling the building heat of the day already, passing yet more joggers (is it jogging season at the moment? ).
Round onto Holme Farm Lane and to Rigton Green, then Compton Lane along the ridge above the A58, before dropping down onto the Jewitt Lane junction.

Decision time now - if I headed down the hill into Collingham I'd be committing to a longer ride, probably a metric half. But I'm sorry to say I just didn't have it in me, so I turned right up the short climb past the piggery and then the undulating but steadily dropping run south, stopping for a few photos:

















Back on my way and passing a group of horse riders, then the climb back up to Holme Farm Lane and a return to the Milner Lane junction, where just to prove I could, I headed back to Rigton Green, passing yet another horse rider and turned onto Bramham Lane just as a sizeable group ride bore down Compton Lane heading for where I'd just been.
I signalled to the lead rider to slow down and warned them about the horse ahead, and headed off out into the countryside again.
There are a few quiet lanes around here, and Bramham Lane must be the quietest of the lot, so it was a pleasant and completely isolated mile before I reached Jewitt Lane again and climbed up onto Holme Farm Lane once more and headed back towards Thorner via Milner Lane.
Through the village and out on Carr Lane to the A58, then up Coal Road and local roads down to home

*18.02 miles* in a leisurely *1h 22m* at an average of *13.2 mph* with *839ft* climbed and an average temperature of *20.3°C*

Happy enough with that, considering. Not sure what was up with my legs, but I just wasn't feeling it this morning and I didn't fancy pushing matters and then not enjoying the ride. I've also had a decent walk 3+ mile with the dog this afternoon so I've done enough for today 

Lots of riders out making the most of the sunny weather and if the big group ride is excluded, a fairly even male / female split which is good to see. Jogger numbers do seem to be increasing locally though so I'll have to keep an eye on that 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> After yesterdays imperial half, I had a lie in this morning so it was gone 9 when I set off.
> I'd got all morning, but my legs felt like lead - I didn't think I'd worked that hard yesterday!
> So, I turned right off Coal Road onto Skeltons Lane and then the long descent into Thorner, before traversing main Street and taking Milner Lane out of the village and up onto the ridge. By heck that short sharp climb was hard work today.
> Along between the hedges and feeling the building heat of the day already, passing yet more joggers (is it jogging season at the moment? ).
> ...




stunning pics sir,glorious day today


----------



## cyberknight (5 Aug 2018)

Velo Moira club ride today , just under 60 miles but couldnt be bothered to ride past the house and back as my roast lamb dinner was waiting  
https://www.strava.com/activities/1751382464


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Aug 2018)

Ian H said:


> I didn't realise that SJS had moved.



On St John Street in Bridgewater. Interesting operation. Any odds and sods your heart could desire, but all warehoused which explains the keen pricing. If you know what you are after, this place is a winner.


----------



## Ian H (5 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> On St John Street in Bridgewater. Interesting operation. Any odds and sods your heart could desire, but all warehoused which explains the keen pricing. If you know what you are after, this place is a winner.


My mistake. I was looking at the mansion in your pic.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Aug 2018)

Ian H said:


> My mistake. I was looking at the mansion in your pic.



Oh at the start? That’s my gaff. Doing the lawn every Saturday morning annoys the neighbours.


----------



## Biff600 (5 Aug 2018)

*40.5* miles in *2 *hrs* 21* mins @ *17.2*mph average


----------



## colly (6 Aug 2018)

Up and out not that early, about 10am. Fixed wheel again today.

First stop was my sons place in Featherstone. I'd made a bike cover for my grandsons first bike so it doesn't get rained on. To my surprise it fitted really well, considering I measured it by 'hand spans' .
So a natter and a cup of tea saw me on my way again and I went east through Pontecarlo and Knottingley out to Eggborough
where I turned north and stuck on the unusually quiet A19 all the way up to Selby and beyond.

I was going well and felt full of beans so my plan was to make it up to York then via Rufforth and Wetherby and back to leeds.
Common sense prevailed because I could feel the temperature climbing and I knew the turn west would take me into a fresh unrelenting headwind. So I cut left at Riccall and after stopping to buy some refreshments I made for Cawood. I stopped by the bridge, had something to eat and drink and to call home, then I was off again towards Sherburn.
I turned north up to Towton (of battle fame: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Towton)

then east into the wind once more to Lotherton Hall (of bird garden fame: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotherton_Hall. Not sure fame is the right word but it is actually worth a visit)

There I made for Aberford and took a chance on the cross country route to Cross Gates. Skinny tyres on roughish tracks quite often end in a visit but I fancied getting off tarmac for a bit. As it happened I was puncture free despite a number of hard knocks.
Cross Gates to home.
I good ride where at times I felt like I could have carried on all day.  That feeling never lasts I find.

All in all a tad under 62 miles and about 1750 ft of up. Which makes it a flattish ride given the miles.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/26327320


----------



## Littgull (6 Aug 2018)

Yesterday I completed my 10th imperial century ride of the calendar year by riding a circular route from home (Littleborough) to Newton le Willows and back. Fellow CCers who have ridden routes devised by @ColinJ will know that whether it is a day long century ride or a local 30 mile saunter you will be guaranteed the highest quality scenic splendour in quiet country lanes – usually with plenty of challenging hills. I ride these stunning routes regularly with Colin. Living in the Pennines it’s good that we both like riding up steep hills – fellow masochists! To use football parlance his rides would be top of the Premier League.

Unfortunately, I do not possess the same patience and meticulous attention to detail required to plan routes of similar quality. When planning a route I tend to decide on the total distance I want, choose the town or village that will be the furthermost point, and use the excellent cycle.travel route planning website to do the rest. I use the ‘via’ function to manipulate the route to take in roads and tracks I want to include. I also like to plan routes that have a good chance of encountering the more usual prevailing westerly wind for the return leg. My other criteria for yesterday’s route was that I wanted to include a lot of off road. I was pleased to achieve that with in excess of 75% being on established off road cycleways and tracks. By ‘off road’ I do not mean technical rough stuff with rocky surfaces. I’m too old and frail for that! What I mean by ‘off road’ is decent surfaced traffic free paths and tracks that are easily possible to ride on thin road bike tyres. Though I chose to use wider tyres for added comfort. The various sections of cycle paths and tracks I rode yesterday included the following:

- Rochdale Canal

- Quiet lanes and tracks from Birtle (just east of Bury) to Walmersley (2 miles north of Bury)

- Kirklees Trail and ‘feeder tracks’ Greenmount to Tottington and Bury back to Greenmount on the return leg – Sustrans NCN route 6

- Cycle track through Leverhulme Park, Bolton

- Roe Green Loopline

- Ellenbrook Loopline

- Leigh Busway

- Sankey Canal towpath

- Sankey Valley Way

- TransPennine Trail

- Various minor tracks in Salford

- Sustrans (Irwell Trail) NCN route 6 from Salford to Greenmount (via Radcliffe and Bury)

My route took me through or near to the following:
Littleborough, Castleton, Heywood, Birtle, Summerseat, Greenmount, Tottington, Harwood, Breightmet, Bolton, Walkden,Tyldesley,Leigh, Lowton, Golborne, Newton Le Willows, Sankey Bridges, Latchford, Lymm, Rush Green, Warburton, Hollins Green, Cadishead, Irlam, Astley, Worsley, Moorside, Salford, Radcliffe, Bury, Greenmount, Summerseat, Bury (Limefield), Birtle, Heywood, Castleton, Littleborough.

It was amazing how much off road riding that included! I need to do a bit of tweaking before I repeat this ride as there was a 9 or 10 mile stretch of road from Leigh to Newton Le Willows that I would prefer to avoid. I think it might be possible to use the Bridgwater Canal for some of that. Any thoughts on that @skudupnorth (Steve), as I know you live in nearby Astley and have recently posted about the superb Leigh Busway and Ellenbrook interconnections?

I have attached some pictures I took yesterday that mainly show the quality of surface of some of the above mentioned trails.

Doing this route on a Sunday proved a good decision as the stretches of actual on road riding were very quiet.


----------



## Cavalol (6 Aug 2018)

Only about 15 miles but loved every minute of it, save my favourite bit by the river where someone was pushing their bike so I had to get off.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2018)

*Bike selected;* Gran Fondo. Bone-dry roads, & I was intending to stick to the tarmac
*Weather;* quite warm, broken cloud-cover, a slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used, to illustrate points* *not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)



First off!!

Apologies, as I may ramble on about locations that I pass. not where I'm going to end up
As usual...…………… *
Not a long ride, more of a 'potter' to take some photographs, for the albums on my 'social media' (just FaceBook), and for the various photography threads on here
Out over the railway bridge, adjoining Normanton Station (the merest/slightest shadow of its former self), through Lee Brigg (an 'annex' of Altofts)
Down Birkwood Hill, the 'tarring & chipping' of a few years ago, now resembling a 'scalping', with the road actually starting to dip several inches at points, between drains!

Over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal. at 'Stanley Ferry', on this bridge, heading from right to left; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/191204
Crossing the River Calder, on this bridge, heading towards the camera; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4008710

With the Grade 1 listed Aquaduct carrying the 'A&CNC' over the Calder, to my left; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3511340

To the end of Ferry Lane, ignoring the _Trans-Pennine Trail_ &_ Wakefield Wheel_ signs along the (as it's known locally 'Nagger Lines', as it was a horse-drawn wagonway) the new Nellie Spindler Drive heads off, as part of the Eastern Relief Road
Who?, this courageous lady, buried with full military honours, & the only woman buried with 10,000 Soldiers
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-40976974


On to the _Wakefield - Aberford TurnPike Road,_ as it was created during 1788 - 1789, to be (now just A642 Aberford Road) through Stanley, past the demolished St Peters Church
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1182507

On the right, there's Gordons Tyres, a tyre/exhaust distributor that took over the old Cinema building
Originally known as the_ 'Clog & Rhubarb',_ as those were the two biggest products of the area (after Coal), with WH Lambs, known as 'Clogger Lambs being exactly that; a Clog/boot factory
The local farmers, & 'Cloggers', provided the land, and built the cinema; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/966696

Opposite, the former Toll-House, on the corner with Lake Lock Road, with a curved wall
Tuesday 3rd January 2017




Then there's the Mechanics Institute, now an office (or was, for a damp-proofing company) 

Monday 3rd May 2004



Followed on by the site of Stanley Station, now The Chase, sheltered housing & OAP bungalows in the trackbed, a platform wall is still there, as a retaining wall


As we get further up Aberford Road, it's changed greatly, as there was a railway line here, & the original (well, up to late 60's?) road climbed to cross it on a bridge
The 60's route can still be seen/followed as a footpath, up to the previous road-junction
The new road-layout can be seen here - if you change the 'transparancy', Newmarket House was a bar/restaurant, for a few years
Best displayed on desk-top/lap-top
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.7247&lon=-1.4599&layers=168&b=1



Next, it's the sprint across the roundabout that's over junction 30, of the M62, taking primary over the slip-road, & watching for traffic coming up the 'off' to join Aberford Road 
A fairly good stretch of road now, but busy towards Oulton, & Rothwell Sports Centre

Down to the next roundabout, where there's the lovely 'Nookin' (a magnificent 'half-timbered' house, with a date of 1611 - though some believe that's a date of rebuild, not actual construction)


Friday 30th April 2004



Turning right at the roundabout, into Oulton itself, the first stop is the old School, built in 1877, & closed in 1966
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....and-primary-school-rothwell-ward#.W2gVkfZFzIU



The Methodist Chapel, for the 'Trig Point bagger thread'


A side trip around Farrer Lane, which has a few of the old houses was partaken of

This is 'Tudor Cottage', as it's named by the owners, the name-plaque has the date of circa 1500
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....and-13-farrer-lane-rothwell-ward#.W2gWMPZFzIU





Number 21/23 is (apparently) a Victorian conversion
No!!, not a converted Victorian barn.... .but converted in the Victorian era!!!!! 
(I'd hazard a personal guess, that the cart-door was blocked up then, & it was still used for agricultural purposes?)




Then, there's a house with some serious money...….
This bridge isn't a folly/remnant of the landed gentry
It's from a house.. over Oulton Beck (oddly, the River Dolphin, upstream in Rothwell) to their garages!!!!!!





I'm running out of time now, so will have to leave the trip there

Hope someone enjoyed it??


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Aug 2018)

Had a cracking club ride out to Cafe Ventoux yesterday. A big turn out with 20 of us setting off at 7`ish for one of the best group rides we`ve ever done, I`d rate this ride = to the rapid Skeggy ride we did a few weeks back, but Skeggy was so much easier than this one. There were some sharp up and downs around the cafe that were a bit of a bugger and I was glad to see the back of them to be honest . 100.5 miles bagged at 18mph with 5267ft of elevation with a group pub stop near the end, that was nice . Great ride with all of us sticking together and seeing it through as a group. Great day 

Me at the cafe, far left


----------



## C R (6 Aug 2018)

Ride yesterday.

Out early to try and avoid the heat. Set off about quarter to seven with the plan of trying a new route, and my second metric half.

Started up Hatfield Bank, then Stonehall Common, Pirton and past Croome towards Pershore along Rebecca Road. There were some clouds that kept the sun at bay




Though it was starting to feel a bit warm already.

After climbing to the top of Rebecca Road there is a swift descent into Pershore, were I took the left for Pinvin. The road is shut to motor vehicles at the roundabout before the High School, but the cycle path is open. So onwards, over the A44 and then right for Trockmorton past the airfield. Then for Bishampton and Flyford Flavell to cross the A422 towards Droitwich past Grafton Flyford. I like riding in these quiet lanes, but at this time of the year the hedges are quite thick and tall, so the landscape views come and go through the breaks in the bushes.
This is the view of St Kenelm's Church tower in Upton Snodsbury from such a break in a hedge where I stopped for a drink and a nut bar.




Once refreshed Huddington was my next waypoint, before picking up Trench Lane all the way past Dunhampstead. Over the level crossing, then the canal bridge, and then a left towards the M5 and a left again in Plough Lane back towards Worcester.

By now the Sun was already beating down, as the clouds had disipated and I started flagging a bit, so stopped for a drink and a breather for a few minutes.

I had planned to ride back via Spetchley, but as I was feeling a bit tired I went past the Hospital instead, then the County Hall and down Red Hill for home.

32 miles in around two hours and a quarter of riding time at 14.2 mph, second metric half in the bag. Map my ride says 1000 feet of up, but google says 666. As someone mentioned in another thread a Maiden gig tonight I will go with google's value just this once. Up the Irons!


----------



## postman (6 Aug 2018)

Ok 30 miles .Longest for a bit,don't get impressed it was only Boston Spa via Thorner flat as a pancake,with just a couple of stretches.Now sad thing is my mate Dave,we cycled together for the first time today.For some reason known only to him,he has bought a 29 er.A chunky mountain bike with tyres like a motorcycle.He is 72 and it it too heavy for him.At one stage we were doing 4.4 to 5.2 mph.Because of that he was wobbling allover the place,i can see how he fell off last time he was out with his other cycling buddy.He is going to put slicks on to see if it improves things,i hope it does.I felt awful when he told me to set off on my own,as he was going to walk up the road as it gently started to rise.I set off and got going to 18mph within seconds.I hope the slicks do make a difference,because i can see it is spoiling his enjoyment and rides of any distance over 30 miles,will be difficult for him.He also said he might sell it,he has only had it about nine months,and never even taken it out on a tow path.It was great to be out with him.


----------



## TigerT (6 Aug 2018)

My ride today was the shortest I‘ve done in a long while. Just 8kms!

I‘m back in the UK to see family so I went for a short ride with my Dad just into the next town for Coffee and cake, then back again. 

Not the level of equipment I’m used to. Had to borrow my step sisters old bike. A 10 speed (of which you can select only 3!), brakes reversed from what I‘m used to, bent handlebars and riding on the other side of the road. But it was good fun. Probably the first time we‘ve been for a ride together in 30 years.





My borrowed ride and my Dads posh new e-bike.




Coffee and cake, the most important part of any ride. Though not really deserved today!


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Aug 2018)

Littgull said:


> Yesterday I completed my 10th imperial century ride of the calendar year by riding a circular route from home (Littleborough) to Newton le Willows and back. Fellow CCers who have ridden routes devised by @ColinJ will know that whether it is a day long century ride or a local 30 mile saunter you will be guaranteed the highest quality scenic splendour in quiet country lanes – usually with plenty of challenging hills. I ride these stunning routes regularly with Colin. Living in the Pennines it’s good that we both like riding up steep hills – fellow masochists! To use football parlance his rides would be top of the Premier League.
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not possess the same patience and meticulous attention to detail required to plan routes of similar quality. When planning a route I tend to decide on the total distance I want, choose the town or village that will be the furthermost point, and use the excellent cycle.travel route planning website to do the rest. I use the ‘via’ function to manipulate the route to take in roads and tracks I want to include. I also like to plan routes that have a good chance of encountering the more usual prevailing westerly wind for the return leg. My other criteria for yesterday’s route was that I wanted to include a lot of off road. I was pleased to achieve that with in excess of 75% being on established off road cycleways and tracks. By ‘off road’ I do not mean technical rough stuff with rocky surfaces. I’m too old and frail for that! What I mean by ‘off road’ is decent surfaced traffic free paths and tracks that are easily possible to ride on thin road bike tyres. Though I chose to use wider tyres for added comfort. The various sections of cycle paths and tracks I rode yesterday included the following:
> 
> ...


Oh I wish I had known you were in the area,i would have come out to play ! The A580 ( East Lancs) has a good cycle path that stretches all the way to Newton Le Willows, I use it a lot up to the roundabout at Warrington Road before I head towards Cultcheth. You could use the canal up to Leigh but the path has not been fully surfaced on a section past Astley Pit and it pretty hard at the moment but turns to bog in winter. Again you can ride down Warrington Road and join the A580 cycle path again so it might be better to join it from either Ellenbrook or Astley.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Aug 2018)

Utilitarian ride today. Work truck broke down, so rode from the garage into Bath to pick up a hire van so I could get on with work. Anybody would think I was making up excuses to ride through the Two Tunnels. (Again)


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Aug 2018)

Tonight’s ride was the last before our family road trip to Italy. I really pushed myself and the old Tricross went well.
25.4 miles in total with an average of 18.9 mph. Really pleased with that, fab ride.


----------



## Littgull (6 Aug 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Oh I wish I had known you were in the area,i would have come out to play ! The A580 ( East Lancs) has a good cycle path that stretches all the way to Newton Le Willows, I use it a lot up to the roundabout at Warrington Road before I head towards Cultcheth. You could use the canal up to Leigh but the path has not been fully surfaced on a section past Astley Pit and it pretty hard at the moment but turns to bog in winter. Again you can ride down Warrington Road and join the A580 cycle path again so it might be better to join it from either Ellenbrook or Astley.


Thanks, Steve. It was a bit of a short notice decision to do that ride but next time I'm planning to be riding out that way I'll give you the 'heads up'. 
I had a feeling the A580 East Lancs Road was the only viable alternative from Leigh to the turn off for Newton le Willows. It is a decent surfaced cycle path/pavement alongside it but my only reservation is that you have to endure the busy traffic noise all the way along it. That comes as a bit of a shock after all the previous miles on quiet country lanes and tracks. But if it is viewed as just a few miles on it as a means to getting to quieter and more scenic parts it's worth riding along it.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Aug 2018)

Littgull said:


> Thanks, Steve. It was a bit of a short notice decision to do that ride but next time I'm planning to be riding out that way I'll give you the 'heads up'.
> I had a feeling the A580 East Lancs Road was the only viable alternative from Leigh to the turn off for Newton le Willows. It is a decent surfaced cycle path/pavement alongside it but my only reservation is that you have to endure the busy traffic noise all the way along it. That comes as a bit of a shock after all the previous miles on quiet country lanes and tracks. But if it is viewed as just a few miles on it as a means to getting to quieter and more scenic parts it's worth riding along it.


No worries. It is a bit noisy but like you say,it is a good path but no way near as good as the quiet ones. My work commute is such a pleasure now I am using the old rail links to Bolton


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2018)

TigerT said:


> My ride today was the shortest I‘ve done in a long while. Just 8kms!
> 
> I‘m back in the UK to see family so I went for a short ride with my Dad just into the next town for Coffee and cake, then back again.
> 
> ...



Where’s the battery in your dads bike?


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Aug 2018)

Yesterday's ride. I needed to get some miles in after a fortnight in France where it was too hot to ride any distance followed by ten days back home where all I could do was dodge the rain. I went for a 56 mile loop (really more of a rectangle) heading briefly north east, then south east through Melrose, then a long uphill leg directly into the south-westerly wind. Fortunately the wind was not too strong, it was a bit overcast but a comfortable temperature. At the day's summit at Alemoor I made a small detour to have a look at the reservoir dam, which is not visible from any public road. I rounded the last corner of the steep downhill access road and stopped suddenly on hearing a loud hissssssssss........






Fortunately is was a swan and not the P-fairy. Knowing how painful it is to cycle with a broken arm I stepped gingerly round Mrs Swan and her cygnet to have a look at the dam. Some dams are spectacular structures, but all the Borders examples are, like this one, spectacularly dull. The only thing this one has going for it is remoteness. Looking north east from the dam down the Ale Water, no roads, no houses, no people......





After ploughing on westwards into the wind for another five miles or so the road turns north and downhill, then north east down Ettrickdale, which is still looking very dry despite the rain of the last fortnight. 






The map - 






57 miles at 15.1 mph, 3440 feet upness.


----------



## TigerT (6 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Where’s the battery in your dads bike?



It’s in the downtube, which is a lot bigger than it looks in the photo. It’s a very nice looking bike, but I didn’t get to ride it.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Aug 2018)

TigerT said:


> It’s in the downtube, which is a lot bigger than it looks in the photo. It’s a very nice looking bike, but I didn’t get to ride it.



I thought so, but it looks quite slim in the picture.....
As do you!


----------



## nickyboy (6 Aug 2018)

Did my hardest ride for quite some time on Saturday. In truth, probably too hard for my current fitness but, as always, it seemed like a good idea at the time

Glossop, Stalybridge, Uppermill all fairly standard...then the climbing really started. Three or four hills that were too hard for my lowest gear 36/28. Made it up them but it wasn't pretty

By the time I got to Meltham I was really feeling it. Found a nice cafe and sat outside in the sunshine and had a delicious home made cheese and onion quiche






After Metlham it was Holmfirth, Dunford Bridge and then home. The last 10 miles are basically downhill but my legs were gone

All in, 55 miles with 6,100ft of climbing. Need to lose some weight and get a bit fitter, then I can maybe give it another go


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2018)

I've had a day of washing, ironing, vacuuming, cleaing the kitchen floor, cutting the grass (more like dead heading the dandylions & sucking up the dead grass due to lack of rain) and a bit of weeding the borders as I'm back at work on Wednesday for 9 straight days and I plan on having the day out tomorrow. 
By 3pm I'd had enough and decided to pop out for a sandwwich...


----------



## Vantage (7 Aug 2018)

It's near 1am so technically this is yesterdays ride...

I went back out with the social cycling group!
I've been pondering this for a while and decided this morning to get my arse in gear and do it. 
I've come to the conclusion that as much as I love going for a ride, I need to be motivated to do it and that's been lacking this year. Whilst I rode with the SG I was out at least 3 times a week and when I left, I was down to one or two at best.
Got a bit of a welcome back by some of the ones who knew me and the bike received a few compliments, even being called the Harley Davidson of the cycle line up! Nice to know I've done a good job on it 
As per usual, we set off from the diabetic centre at 10am and made our way through Queens Park and along the Middlebrook Trail to Tesco's cafe. 
Myself and 3 others stayed with the bikes till the rest of the mob finished their brews and we set off back the way we came.
Home after a very lazy ride along Chorley New Road and up through some posh streets.
16 miles averaging 9.3mph.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/26382238


----------



## cyberknight (7 Aug 2018)

No pictures today .
2 up with my ride mate Steve last night , just under 35 miles at 20.3 avg
https://www.strava.com/activities/1754670912


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Aug 2018)

This ride I shall entitle “winging it”

Last night was back to it after a week lay off with Gastroenteritis and it kicked off the first point in August’s 50km challenge so I’m pleased to be off the mark with that. It was also a chance to give the new cycle computer a run out as I have switched allegiances from Garmin to Wahoo 

Meeting up with 2 of the self proclaimed “Saga CC” lads Will and Martin and one of Will’s mates, it was 10 miles to the start along the flat, dry and empty Cloud Trail to Melbourne for 8 o’clock for a steady 20-25 around the local lanes. Of course, because of the time this meant strapping the lights back on the bike for the first time since winter!

No route was planned and we just winged it as we went along and as it was dead casual and not a thrash fest I quite liked that.

As it turned out we were heading back south taking in Tonge, Belton, Osgathorpe and Griffydam and by the time we got to Griffydam I decided to peel off as it was getting dark and it just made sense to head back towards home as it was only 5 miles away at the shortest route.

I was 21 in at this stage and only needed another 10 to get me over the line for the challenge so I had to carry on winging it by riding up Swannington Hill, around Coalville Bypass and up through Bardon Hill and Ellistown heading home along Ibstock Rd and turning off for Donington le Heath and up the hill to the Manor House. This point is only 400 yds from home and I was on 30.4 miles so yet again I had to wing it and do a (not so) magical mystery tour around Hugglescote to get me over the line.

31.2 in 1:49 averaging 17.1 mph.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1754612816

https://www.relive.cc/view/1754612816


----------



## Katherine (7 Aug 2018)

Littgull said:


> I had a feeling the A580 East Lancs Road was the only viable alternative from Leigh to the turn off for Newton le Willows. It is a decent surfaced cycle path/pavement alongside it but my only reservation is that you have to endure the busy traffic noise all the way along it. That comes as a bit of a shock after all the previous miles on quiet country lanes and tracks. But if it is viewed as just a few miles on it as a means to getting to quieter and more scenic parts it's worth riding along it.



I ride that bit of the A580 cycle path regularly. 
Yes, there's traffic on 1 side of you, but there is a wide grass verge between you and the traffic, and on the other side, there's fields and hedgerows to enjoy - always changing with the seasons.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Aug 2018)

Quite an active weekend (Friday to Monday incl). Friday 25 miles and a 1000m swim. Saturday another 25 miles and then on to Sunday. A relaxed ride with the daughter; her first ride in a year or so! A pootle along the canal was in order. The weather once again was hot and sunny with a typical view being:





Everywhere is yellow and brown around here. It made a change to see any green at all.
Our first break came at the bridge over the A5. It always seems odd to have the water going over the road so we stopped to take in the view and have a drink. Miss Manatee hasn't yet mastered the drinking on the go thing. She has rather a death grip on the bars. Here's the view from the bridge on to the A5 Wattling Street:






Our goal was Wheaton Aston. I had walked from Brewood to there and it felt a very long way. On the bikes on a lovely day, the distance seemed less and soon passed. We stopped for a cheeky beer/lemonade at the canal side pub and decided to press on to a place called Little Onn just because it sounded cool. I believe there is a stately home there. We didn't see that but there were some lovely buildings including this industrial masterpiece.






Tastefully converted, it will make a lovely home. We turned around at the ten mile mark so that we could say we had ridden 20 miles. Daughter started struggling on the way back. we stopped at a bench. The bench was in the memory of Jack Dobson.






I have always wanted to write a book about benches and the people they are dedicated to in random places around the country. I could ride to each one and do some local research...

On the home stretch and there was much groaning from behind me. We made it home after an enjoyable (I think) 20 miles. Here is one final picture of my noble steed:






I then went out again last night despite feeling a little sore and did another 34 miles in just under 2 hours. The little road I use to avoid the M54 junction is closed for a few days so a couple days off for me now.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Aug 2018)

Off to Upton I headed where Jules H was waiting. We chatted for a while and decided to take the Walton Cardiff approach to Gotherington. We took a detour to explore Woolstone where, above the village, a friendly farming lady explained about her farm and the bridle way we could take to Dixton. Tempting as that was we retraced to visit the church instead and then eventually rejoined our planned route at Gotherington. Again we detoured but only slightly to see if any steam engines were at Winchcombe station. We gave up waiting and headed straight for the cafe above Hailes Abbey. Our lady host was most friendly and explained how the family business worked. Seems a 100 acre fruit farm isn't an economic viability in this modern day.

After refreshing ourselves and watching the birds on the feeders (a Nuthatch made an appearance) we took to viewing the church at Hailes. Mediaeval frescoes survive in here. Quite a special place. We took the lanes through Stanway and Stanton. These are lovely unspoiled Cotswold spots. We turned away from the Cotswold scarp for Wormington and Dumbleton to join the "round Bredon Hill" route. Now we had some headwind to deal with and Kersoe bank was tougher for that. At Eckington a truck with a house on the back struggled to cross the old bridge over the Avon. It made it without mishap so we were able to continue on the standard run back to Upton. Jules headed home as I took my usual run back. I called in at the nursery for some plant food so now some garden activity is called for. 71 smiles


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2018)

Today's outing involved loading the Spa Elan into the boot of the car, driving to Diss and starting a loop from there. If I thought it was hot the other day, today topped that - 25°C at 09:30 rising to 33°C by the end of the ride. I'd ridden some of the roads before when having a break from the racing at Snetterton, but not this whole route.

After a bit of a false start where the Garmin Touring wouldn't regain the route I'd loaded, I finally got on the correct road out of Diss to Fersfield, then up through South & North Lopham ending up at Kenninghall before diverting off again along mostly single track roads to Eccles (not the Manchester one obviously, but it still brought out my inner Goon), under the A11 at Hargham to Shropham and down again to Larling,



leading on to...



where, judging by the sounds, there was a bit of motorbike testing going on.

Knowing the roads in the area, it was possible to do a lot of zig-zagging through Quidenham, East Harling, Kenninghall, East Harling (again) and ending up in Garboldisham without crossing over the same piece of road, but getting in a fair bit of mileage.

By this time a bit of a breeze had picked up, but far from being cooling, it had the same effect as the fan in an oven! From Garboldisham it was down to Hopton and then across to Thelnetham...



and through the Redgrave & Lopham Fen area to Wortham Ling where the open heathland just added to the heat. A quick trip down to Palgrave and Stuston followed before ending back up in Diss after 58 miles.

Once the bike was back in the car and I'd had a 1/2 litre of squash (on top of the 800ml of squash/High5 tabs mix on the ride) the day out was finished off with gammon & chips plus 2 pints of most welcome ice cold full fat Fanta (no alcohol at all when driving) in the Thatcher's Needle across the road from the car park.



https://www.strava.com/activities/1756312780


----------



## Dark46 (8 Aug 2018)

Firstly some how I forgot to post Sundays club ride.

Well Sundays ride was a bit of a mixture or enjoyment and aching legs.

Well @Donger were out again with the socail group and was unusual to find that there were no women out.

The ride was a bit hit and miss from the beginning as only @Donger had the ride on any form of gps, but he was never at the front it was as though people had other agendas. As @Donger say "if people want to blast off and leave everyone, without looking out for other riders they shouldn't ride in the socail group ." Well put my man.

A few times it was obvious that people didn't know where they were going, then had to wait and get it confirmed by people they've had to wait for. So why blast off and then complain when your shouted at "WRONG WAY ". Hmm.

The route out of the estate and the first few miles were completely familiar territories to the KCC. It was only when we got to the Gloucester Business Park that things didn't make sense to me. But I'm not in charge so I wasn't going to argue.

We went from here to Hucclecoat and towards Churchdown. Not a hill I enjoy but going the other way is a different matter.

I was behind @Donger and George(who seemed not to be himself) at the start of the climb . I was feeling rather good so went around the both of them a put some effort into the climb. I was impressed how I was doing , but I'm sure the bike is making me look better than I am.

There were a few hills today as we left the city of Gloucester behind us. We were going up Dog Lane the opposite direction to what I'm used to. I was looking forward to it but the road surface going up was appalling . It was when I turned off to up towards Dog Lane that @Donger said he didn't feeling right and would go straight on.

After Dog Lane there was a nice downhill section but it didn't last long. Getting to the Shell garage on the A46 I knew that Fiddlers was next and I hate it. For some reason here i get on the pavement as it feels the cars are closer and give you less room. Why it unnerves I had no idea it just does.

As suspected I struggled Fiddlers before catching the others at the summit. I wasnt there long because I was told one often others wanted to move on! Give me a chance to get my breathe back or legs recover .

Luckily from here it was quite simple to Rococco Gardens for the coffee or cider stop as it turned out to be. As we got there the inter group were there already drinking and eating.

After our stop it was down to Painswick, Stroud and then the usual way home through Stonehouse.

I had warned the others that I usually fall into a state of dying that way home as my legs don't like that way after 30 odd miles. But some reason this didn't happen to the usual degree.

All and all a good ride but I did miss @Donger at the stop as he went home.
So looking forward to being out with him in the week.


----------



## Dark46 (8 Aug 2018)

Well last night @Donger picked me up about 17:20 as we were coming to our friend Claire's for a ride. It was going to be different for both of us starti g somewhere different other than the Kingsway. 

Getting to Claire's @Donger took his bike first off his car then mine and commented on how long my bike was compared to his sturdy steed.

I would love to give a in depth account of where we went but I've never been down a lot of the roads and lanes we went down. The amount of times I didn't know where I was was amazing lol. 

There were a few nasty climbs thrown in but it was a great ride with great company. 

I know we went through Minchenhampton, Tetbury, Amsbury and Cherrington. The countryside in the Cotswolds is amazing, the road surface was not so great bit you can't have everything. 

So it was another 25 miles in the bag and a quick coffee back at Claire's before heading back home.


----------



## Donger (8 Aug 2018)

AS @Dark46 said, a much nicer ride last night. I was feeling much better, and nobody was overly concerned about average moving speed. Claire, James and I did have a bit of a laugh and plenty of good chatting on the way. What a joy it is to start a ride somewhere different and not to always know what is just around the next corner. We did a bit of loop-the-looping from Minchinhampton, taking in Cherington (twice), Minchinhampton (three times), Tetbury, Chavenage, Rodborough, Amberley, Pinfarthing and Box. Some great little villages and a couple of commons with far-reaching views. I had only ever ridden about a half or two thirds of the roads we did, so it was a journey of discovery for me. I always like it when the cows are out on Minchinhampton Common and Rodborough Common - even if you have to ride around them sometimes. A lovely 26 mile ride, with only a couple of hills, though we did have a bit of a slog into a headwind for a few miles near the end.
At Chavenage House (Tradesmen's entrance?):




View towards Butter Row from Rodborough Common:



Group selfie:




All in all, a terrific place for a bike ride. Great, quiet lanes and scenery everywhere.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## jongooligan (8 Aug 2018)

The gentle breeze predicted by the BBC hosed us with a mixture of dust and straw as we made our way up Teesdale from Darlo yesterday. At least it wasn't cold. Unfortunately it was all uphill though, albeit at a benign gradient until we got to Barnard Castle.

Me and the lad had set off with the firm intention of spending the night at the Tan Hill Inn after getting off the 12:52 to Darlington but that hot headwind was making it a long, slow job. A hot dry headwind produces a mighty thirst so we stopped in Whorlton for a pint of Jennings Cumberland Ale at Fernaville's Rest, the village pub.

Legend carved in wall at Whorlton (not sure whether it's the name of a house or the street)





Refreshed we carried onto Barney where we went off course (deliberately) to find an ATM and have another pint at the Turks Head. This caused the Garmin Edge 200 I was using for navigation to barf on us. Not a massive problem but annoying nontheless as it's happening so often as to make the thing useless. It meant we had to use the A67, which was busy with teatime traffic, rather than go the more scenic way around Lartington as I was unsure of that route.

It's a real treadmill slog up the 4 miles to Bowes on that road. Not steep but always uphill and the pulses of 60+mph traffic 4" from our right elbows made it a particulary unpleasant experience.

Well worth it though because the next bit is sublime. Once through Bowes we were onto the Sleightholme Moor road which is tarmac up to the farm and gravel afterwards. No traffic, huge skies and vast acres of purple tinged moorland all around us made this section the highlight of the trip.

Sleightholme Moor





Got to admit though that I was glad to reach tarmac on the Long Causeway as the surface of the track is quite rough near the top and my 28mm tyres were making the bike skittish with the front wheel deflecting off the stones. There's just one more short, steep bit between the end of the track and the pub where we arrived at 7 o'clock. Mmmm.......... six hours for 34 miles is very slow but that includes the two pub stops and lots of sight seeing and what does it matter anyway?

As for the pub:
Beer - ok
Food - just ok
Room - just ok
We were entertained by other guests and some of the staff playing the piano directly below our room until 3am. At breakfast the landlord and landlady were unavailable to discuss this with us. I've asked for a refund.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Aug 2018)

Actually Monday's ride but I've been busy since so haven't had time to write it up 'til now:

The new months keep coming on round and so do the challenge rides. Monday looked like being a good day for the August one and I fancied doing a favourite ride out to Lake Vyrnwy and back.

I woke up to a warm but overcast morning with a bit more wind than expected from the forecast, however it was coming from a direction that would be good for the ride back. The Galaxy was brought out and I set off to Condover initially then following tried and tested roads to Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Maesbrook and Llynclys for my first stop. By this point the cloud cover was burning off nicely and it was promising to be another beautiful summer day.

Traffic had been quite light and fairly well behaved from the start and that carried on along the road up the Tanat Valley apart from getting a hoot and some gesturing from the driver of a van which turned out to be the escort vehicle of an oversized load. Mixed feelings about that as I'm happy to move over to allow the the large load past but didn't think the van driver got his message across very well.

For the rest of the trip up the valley my only adversary was the wind already mentioned but I was getting along better than it felt like at the time. At Penybontfawr the climbing starts and it felt like quite an effort this time but I got up alright with the use of some of the low range gears. The road down the other side was clear this time so I could get some speed up and use the whole road to avoid the bad surface (Wales mostly has better maintained roads than Shropshire but this is one of the exceptions).

After the last little climb up from Abertridwr I was at the dam and overlooking the lake. I hadn't been sure what to expect from it today due to the drought - it seemed to be about six or seven feet below the normal level but no worse than that. The people of Liverpool aren't going to run out of water just yet.

I had a bite to eat and carried on to do my customary anti-clockwise first lap of the lake. It took a little effort to get moving again but my speed built and I was soon doing a comfortable 15 to 16 mph cruise and overtaking other cyclists on the way. The place was quite busy today with walkers, cyclists, motorcyclists and motorists all enjoying the scenic route. Probably just as well it wasn't the weekend when I'm sure it was much busier.

After my lap I dropped down to the Old Barn Cafe and had a coffee with some bara brith. The girl behind the counter commented that she didn't remember me but did remember the CycleChat top I was wearing from last time I was there.

Moving on again I retraced my steps for the clockwise lap of the lake, once again passing lots of people on bikes as they enjoyed the day. Coming up behind one such family group I tinged my bell and the lady at the back called out "Mind out there's a professional coming past".

The flat riding (and making a point of not pushing on too fast) had eased the legs so when I left the lake behind and had to tackle the climbs again it felt better. I took the alternative way back to Penybontfawr which involves a little more climbing but the road is a little less damaged and gives some different views. While on the climb I noticed some popping noises as my tyres burst little beads of tar welling up in the road. I hadn't realised it had got as hot as that at the time. The descent brought a cooling rush of air and an unexpected hazard as I had to slow for peafowl (two cocks, two hens) wandering about in the road. They were camera shy though and darted off into the undergrowth when I attempted to get a picture.

I'd hoped for a good tailwind back down the Tanat Valley but it didn't seem as strong as earlier on and seemed to be swinging round quite often to be a crosswind (a look at the Met Office website later confirmed that I wasn't imagining things), despite this I got along at a really good pace and enjoyed the run back to Llynclys where I had my last bite to eat before the run to home. A tractor and combine harvester went past heading in my direction just as I was about to set off again so I was able to catch them and make use of the slipstream to keep up an effortless 20mph for the next couple of miles until they turned off. The downside of this was being in a cloud of dust and straw during that time.

I was heading back by the most direct route this time as I had plenty of mileage in hand to hit the imperial century. This meant heading through Knockin turning towards Kinnerley where a tractor and trailer got in the way a bit. Sometimes they were fast enough for the slipstream to be worthwhile but they kept having to slow for oncoming vehicles so I'm fairly sure I'd have been faster if I could have got ahead of them. Never mind.

At this point of the ride the day had become pretty hot and I was getting through the water quite quick. The heat was also getting to the roads and at Great Ness they had properly melted. It started off by noticing a swish under my tyres as though the road was wet but the noise got louder and more noticeable until it was more like something 
frying and I started to wonder whether it would damage the rubber. Fortunately the road to Montford Bridge wasn't as bad and was back to normal after a mile or so.

I finished off by avoiding the cyclepaths as far as Meole Brace since I could go faster on the road but ended up quite slow on the final climb.

111.13 miles at 14.7 mph moving average which is my fastest Imperial Century of the year so far.  I managed a top speed of 35.5 and the total time including stops was 9 hours 30 minutes.





After a very overcast start the sun starts to break through on the way to Pontesbury (Pontesford Hill and Earl's Hill in the background)





On my way up the Tanat Valley the usually lush, green countryside of mid Wales has been suffering in the dry weather too.





A plea from one of the farmers in the Hirnant Valley.





I've reached Llyn Efyrnwy. Time for a break before taking in a lap of the lake.





On my second lap. The roadside waterfalls have been reduced to a trickle or dried up altogether.





Trying an arty shot through the trees. The place looked utterly fabulous in the sunshine.





Looking towards the dam from Pont Cynon.





On my alternative route back to Penybontfawr.





At Knockin.





The state of the road at Little Ness. Pretty sticky!


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Aug 2018)

Dropped a bag of sheeps wool off at a friends house this evening for her to use in crafty type things. Strapped the bag to the fixie and dragged number two daughter along across the trails that were once proud Coal mines in our area and onto the canal to my friends house 3 miles away. It was far better than jumping in the car and we had fun exploring...... or getting lost with style !


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Aug 2018)

Here’s another of my little darling riding the canal section of our jaunt. The path is perfect for cycling


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2018)

I was a bit late setting off as I waited for a heavy shower to pass. Having got underway I got caught in a deluge and was soaked. Could have been worse as I'd picked the mudguard bike and had packed a jacket. Eventually the downpour stopped and the sun made an appearance. I began to dry out but the roads I pedalled hadn't been wet at all. So much for good luck. Nevertheless I was pleased to have made the effort. All good. 48 smiles


----------



## Vantage (8 Aug 2018)

Social group outing again today, although I wasn't very sociable, as usual.
I left home about 9.35 ish and headed straight for the diabetic centre. About 10 of us left there at 10am and rode through Bolton center, along the bike trail and stopped at the garden centre in Radcliffe for brews. Muggins here was sat on his own feeling that to plonk my arse amongst the others uninvited would be rude. I really hate that about me.
Two cups of tea later and after 'liking' a few posts on CC on my phone we departed and returned to Bolton without incident except for one taxi driver who felt the need to rev his engine as we waited to get onto a small roundabout. Home for around 12.30 I think...wasn't looking.

Mid afternoon the Amazon delivery guy turned up with my cheapo Walkydog copy and that was soon clamped onto the seatpost. The other end was wrapped around Tara's neck and I set off out again to try it out.
Through the estate and into Moss Bank Park and even when muttly decided to stop dead in the middle of the road for a crap I remained in control unlike last time 
I'd fixed the camera onto the bars and facing backwards to record Tara's first outing with it and I'd even remembered to fit the memory card this time. It wasn't until we got home and looked at the footage that my cockup was noticed. Yep, it was upside down and didn't quite frame Tara running along. We did get a different perspective of my leg and foot going round and round though.

Later in early evening Erin asked if we could go on a ride again. Course we could!
Same trip as the dog trip and lots of chatter. We ended up walking up the little lane again as we were both tired by this point. She's been getting her bike out alot recently to go riding with her friends  There's hope for the kid yet 

18 miles today averaging 8.5mph.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/26448746


----------



## Glow worm (9 Aug 2018)

A nice 70 miler here today from Newmarket to St Johns Wood in London.

After passing the Cambridge suburbs like Shelford and the like, I headed up the hill from Ickleton into Essex







A bit of a slog over lumpy Essex and into Herts through the Pelhams.

At Much Hadham I gambled on a bridleway or two instead of a B road. Quite hard work with gates and the like but at least car free.





And further along there were a couple more gates (and styles) which were a bit tricky.






On into the Lea Valley. I thought it would be easy but it’s not really. Lots of missing waymarking. And blimey the route faffs about messing about on one side or the other or at one point sending you needlessly up a 200 ft hill, which after 50 or so miles is not the best.






Back on the flat and then on into Tottenham/ London - bonkers drivers, but I made my destination in one piece.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2018)

27 miles for me today. I did the Mach loop making 18 miles then added another smaller loop to make 27 miles. Perfect weather with just a slight breeze.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2018)

All around the Wrekin today, literally, as I made up for missing out on a ride yesterday due to circumstances beyond my control.

I started off on one of my regular routes as I went to Cressage the long way (via Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell) then climbed up through Eaton Constantine but took a right rather than left at Woodgreen and headed along the edge of The Wrekin, up to Little Wenlock, down Spout Lane to Neves Castle, crossed over my earlier path at Rushton and headed for Donnington, Wroxeter, Atcham, Cross Houses and home via Allfield and Lyth Hill.

The long warm summer continues and it was very pleasant out with light winds today. The main road was fairly quiet at the start but the lanes were busier than usual with farm traffic as the harvest is gathered in.

I was using the knockabout bike which felt quite an effort to ride up the climbs after getting used to the other bikes lately. Having said that though I managed the climb up the edge of the Wrekin without having to drop into low range and was pleased to see that the steepest section has been resurfaced fairly recently (it had got to the point of being dangerous to cycle down).

The descent of Spout Lane is usually fun and the only traffic I had to share it with was the postman and a couple of walkers.

After passing through Donnington I had a couple of main road sections which also weren't too busy and the drivers were courteous, then it was onto more lanes that again were busier than expected. I chose to cut through Allfield then headed for Lyth Hill as I spend less time on the A49 that way which I'm glad I did as that road turned out to be really busy and I had to wait ages to get across.

38.3 miles at 13.4 mph average.





Near Acton Burnell looking towards the Wrekin.





A few miles of riding later and I'm up alongside the hill looking up to the summit and the television transmitter.





Starting the climb through the woods round the edge.





View of the Wrekin from the summit of the climb.





En route to Donnington (not the Telford one).





The view from Charlton Hill.





A bit further along and the view from Donnington.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Aug 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Timed That Right”

Squeezed another 50k challenge ride and bagged another point for the cause, originally today would have been part 7 of my “Gentle with Gemma” sessions but a last minute WhatsApp message to say she couldn’t get put paid to that- in all honesty I could’ve kissed her when she sent that as I didn’t fancy a slow lumpy slog around the Charnwood hills but rather doing my pace along some new and familiar lanes.

I plotted a route very quickly as I’d been thinking about where I was gonna go all day (whilst hoping Gemma would bail!) I quickly and easily loaded it onto the new wahoo (so much easier than my Garmin) and off I went apprehensively in the warm but much cooler weather than recent and accompanying dark grey skies.

Mrs D was waiting in for the online big shop to be delivered and so it was like Mother Hubbard’s cupboard when I left which meant the usual pre-ride banana gave way to a handful of jelly beans instead!

The first ten miles or so to Twycross are quite well ridden roads by me and I was able to put the hammer down a bit up to there and a little beyond as there was not a breath of wind but I then tailed off a little bit for the next few miles through new lanes probably due to a combination of fatigue and the fact that my ass and adductor muscles were thrashing me. 

The last four or five miles through Pinwall and Sheepy Magna up to the A444 junction at Wellsborough were consequently a bit of a slog due to the discomfort I was experiencing but I was very grateful for the minute-or-so’s break at this junction as this gave my muscles a well earned rest! 

Once crossed over I continued up and out of Wellsborough towards the familiar turf that is Market Bosworth and any discomfort in the legs had now totally subsided thanks to waiting at the previous junction. I felt fairly fresh and the legs felt pretty good as I made the climb into Bosworth town centre, although I had to stop two thirds up because some dizzy woman in a fiesta decided to wait to overtake a parked car which, quite frankly, you could have got a jumbo jet around and there still would have been ample room for oncoming traffic.....

...ahem, I digress!  From “Bozzie” it was up and out back through familiar territory taking in Carlton and Nailstone where I had another little break waiting to cross the A447 and this seemed to loosen my legs up nicely for the last few miles back home.

I noticed with 2-3 miles left to go that the skies were getting darker and I could see the rain coming down in the distance and so I started to give it some beans.

I made it home dry and-I kid you not- the SECOND I put the key into the lock of the garage down came the rain with quite some gusto! Talk about perfect timing!! My dog Oscar wasn’t impressed however as his impending walkies were delayed!!!

32.8 miles in 1:49.

https://www.relive.cc/view/1760975124

https://www.strava.com/activities/1760975124


----------



## Katherine (9 Aug 2018)

Coast to Coast the Cornish way! 
A 43 mile loop around the far south west. 

Going out through Newlyn. 





Newlyn harbour 




Cornish countryside, on the way to St Buryan 




Wonderful spicy avocado cake at the Apple Tree cafe near Sennen 




First view (today) of the sea on the North Coast 




I stopped to fill up my empty water bottle with blackberries. 




It was so lovely to ride up and down this coastal road. I think the view must be unbeatable. 18 miles of it in wonderful sunshine though quite windy. 




The thought of this 'ice cream in a field' kept me going up some of the really steep bits. Worth it. (lemon curd flavour - wow) 




You think that the worst of the hills are over when you see this. A wonderful descent to enjoy. 




Ancient standing stones on the road back from the north coast near St Ives back to the south coast near Penzance. 





To be continued ...


----------



## Katherine (9 Aug 2018)

And on the same road, one of the several old mines I passed. 





Last Cornish bike ride until next year. Lots of memories to savour.
So many different views today. Ponies on the beach at Marazion, fishing boats in the harbour at Newlyn, ancient standing stones, old Cornish hedgerows, fields of new bales waiting to be collected, quiet lanes, moorland, cliffs, an owl, several kestrels, cattle on the road near Zennor, an adder (when I stopped for a photo of the view, I saw one in the undergrowth by my feet!) wayside stalls of local produce with an honesty box, farms, villages of stone cottages.


----------



## Leaway2 (10 Aug 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 423468
> View attachment 423469
> Dropped a bag of sheeps wool off at a friends house this evening for her to use in crafty type things. Strapped the bag to the fixie and dragged number two daughter along across the trails that were once proud Coal mines in our area and onto the canal to my friends house 3 miles away. It was far better than jumping in the car and we had fun exploring...... or getting lost with style !


Thought you had had an airbag activation.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Aug 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Thought you had had an airbag activation.


Use it to push the mini me !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2018)

The forecast didn't look great this morning so I've been out early to get some miles in and test out the retensioned back wheel on the Raleigh.

The route was a standard one: Condover, Atcham (and through Attingham Park), Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover again and home. On setting out the weather was pretty nice with lots of sunshine, although it was a little cooler than lately, but a bank of cloud to the west was a reminder not to dally.

Very little to report on the ride itself. The roads were nice and quiet and the drivers well behaved. The wind was a bit annoying in the middle section of the ride but helped nicely at the start and finish.

On the way back from Longnor I could see the cloud to the west darkening as I rode so it became a race against the weather which for once I did win, getting back just minutes before the rain started.

35.1 miles at 15.4 mph average. The wheel has had a pretty good test with some rough roads on the way round and the seven cattle grids in Attingham Park. 

Edit to add: Jotting down my mileages later I realised this ride takes me over 4,000 miles for the year to date.





Some blue sky and sunshine to start off with........





............ but it became a race against the incoming rain towards the end of the ride.


----------



## Katherine (10 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> And on the same road, one of the several old mines I passed.
> View attachment 423670
> 
> 
> ...


I have worked out (looked it up) how to do a screenshot.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Aug 2018)

Love Cornwall, we stay just outside Penzance every year,hope to be back for our second visit this year in October


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Coast to Coast the Cornish way!
> A 43 mile loop around the far south west.
> 
> Going out through Newlyn.
> ...




When i was out yesterday there was a roadie who had stopped by the side of road to pick blackberries. Clearly he was eating them as he went along.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Aug 2018)

Time for some hills. With heavy thundery showers about I kept my fingers crossed. I started with a standard run out to turn at Mousehole Bridge and climb the Suckley Hills. Next I took the steep slope of Suckley Knowle and then the longer ramp for Linley Green. Workmen were digging a trench as I turned for Fernie Bank but they stopped work to see me safely through. The next steep was at Whitbourne and this was followed by a long ramp to Clifton-on-Teme. Now on the tops the wind was very noticeable as I headed for the steep one away from the hollow carved by the Sapey Brook. I lost some height from Wolferlow but had to regain it and some more on the tough hill at Kyre. The wind was now helping a little and over the way I could see one of those localised storms I was hoping to avoid. I lost some more height through Thornbury but had to deal with a couple of steep ones on the way to Bromyard. The Frome valley is quite lumpy with one nasty steep one before I climbed out of the valley on a 2 mile ramp. I just had the descent into the Leigh Brook valley with its steep ups before the usual run back from Leigh Sinton. I'd had a good ride out in the hills and enjoyed some wonderful scenery too. And I'd avoided getting wet. 53 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (10 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> I have worked out (looked it up) how to do a screenshot.
> 
> View attachment 423714


Bet that's was a bit lumpy . Well done  having riden 2 weeks around Newquay I now there's not much flat


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Aug 2018)

Another ride out in my trusty fixed along the Leeds-Liverpool canal before it becomes the Bridgewater canal at Worsley. The sky was amazing and provided a perfect backdrop to Astley Mining Museum ( used in the tv series Peaky Blinders)


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Aug 2018)

Up and out early with my brother Pete from his house in Neston.
Through Raby there was a great view of Liverpool Anglican cathedral. Through Ledsham and Capenhurst followed by a quick foray into Wales before coming across Burton marsh, up Denhall Lane and back to Pete’s house.

A nice sunny 20 miles before breakfast 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1763890748


----------



## Jon George (11 Aug 2018)

It's been some time since I've posted on this thread, but I thought today's ride might be of some interest.

I have only belatedly realised that it is legal to ride along bridleways (I know ), and so when I recently had some spare cash, I upgraded Patsy #2 The CX into the proper spec bike she should have always been and have just taken her out for a pootle along tracks near Kirton and Falkenham.

Now, I have always considered CX riders slightly mad (and the sand, mud, nettles I encountered seemed to back this opinion up), but I could easily become addicted to this type of riding - best fun I've had on a bike in ages!

This on some isolated track near Kirton. (With my pal Jay.)


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2018)

Just a 17 mile bimble today and only 2 pics taken as it looked like it was going.to rain so I went fairly fast ( well for me anyway).


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

Just rode to my localest bike shop that I only recently found out existed. It was shut!


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 423837



They're riding on the path. Call the constabulary!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> They're riding on the path. Call the constabulary!




We were 2 abreast sometimes......


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Aug 2018)

Shorter RIDE today but hit more hills than I normally would so swings and roundabouts and all that  

Also, (prepares own trumpet), I've over hauled my diet completely and I've now lost 2st 11lbs since the middle of May


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Aug 2018)

Going up to Oaks , Pulverbatch and Wilderley is one of my regular routes, quite often on windy days when the slog against the wind to Oaks is more than made up for by having long stretches with the wind and the gradient helping. Something I've never done though is to ride it in the opposite direction which was what I had planned for Wednesday before I got the call that meant I was needed elsewhere. Today I decided to finally get that ride in.

The knockabout bike was dragged out as I intended to do a bit of bridleway riding towards the end and I set off south through Condover, Ryton, Longnor and Hollyhurst. I'd originally planned to go through Leebotwood but after browsing the map decided to carry on a little further south, cross the A49 as though heading to All Stretton then turn back northwards along the lanes passing Dudgeley Farm and Lower Wood which is some quite pretty riding.

On the last couple of rides using this bike I've been getting some knee pain which started again in the first few miles of this ride. I'd stopped and tried a couple of tweaks of the saddle which felt odd but more comfortable and they seem to have sorted the knee problem and made the climbs easier, which was just as well as there was a lot of climbing to come.

It's a long drag up to Walkmills and Smethcott but rewarded by a view over the Shropshire countryside at the top. I'd have taken a photo but there was a dungheap in the middle of shot.

To Wilderley next and the route becomes more undulating with short, sharp descents and long draggy climbs. The route certainly has a different character riding it in this direction. More undulation follows on the way to Pulverbatch and I considered changing the route here, knowing that I could have a long fast descent to Longden Common but I thought that I'd regret not completing the planned route if I did that so carried on over the three climbs to Oaks.

The long, fast descent from Oaks to Lower Common was very enjoyable. I could have continued on tarmac but decided to go for a couple of bridleway sections, firstly to Exford's Green, then past The Yews and up the steep climb onto Lyth Hill. I've got the gears to easily manage this climb but the combination of the surface and touring tyres pumped up hard for road use didn't offer enough grip so I didn't manage to ride it all. At one point I lost traction while trying to cross an outcrop of rock, the bike slipped backwards and I now have a selection of grazes on my right leg from the pedal and the chainring.

The views from the top of Lyth Hill were as good as ever before I carried on rattling across the hill on the rough track. Rejoing the tarmac again there was a sight I haven't seen for a while: a flood across the road due to the rain yesterday. I think the Parish council could do with getting someone to recut the drainage channels.

25.8 miles at 12.5 mph average (surprisingly quick I thought, given the amount of climbing) and with a 31.6 mph top speed. Quite fun.





Near to Leebotwood with Caer Caradoc in the background.









A couple of shots at Oaks.





At the start of the steep bit of bridleway.





Crossing the top of Lyth Hill.





A bit of a flood. Haven't seen one of those for a while.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Shorter RIDE today but hit more hills than I normally would so swings and roundabouts and all that
> 
> Also, (prepares own trumpet), I've over hauled my diet completely and I've now lost 2st 11lbs since the middle of May
> 
> ...





Well done.The cycling along with the diet has really worked.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Aug 2018)

The weather today has been glorious - sunny, blue skies, light breeze and not as hot as recently.
And the second Saturday in June is traditionally the _Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Sportive_ from Thirsk...except this year they've moved it to Sunday and the forecast for tomorrow is horrendous...

Anyway, with an 81-mile ride in wall to wall rain tomorrow, today was just a leg loosener after a week stuck behind a desk.
So Coal Road and Red Hall Lane took me to Wetherby Road and I went for the direct route through Scarcroft and Bardsey to Collingham, mainly downhill and all good fun.
Decision time - I didn't want to go too far as I need to save my legs and creaky knees for tomorrow, so in a fit of optimism I decided to climb out of Collingham up the _Cote de Jewitt Lane_ on the basis that it is a steep hill, but it gets nearly all the climbing over in one sharp shock.
Anyhow, the first ramp had me out of the saddle huffing and puffing, before the brief respite of the slight drop and all too short almost flat before the hill kicks in again. Eventually round the corner and right onto Compton Lane where after a hundred yards or so I stopped to pop my lungs back in.

Quite pleased on getting home and uploading the ride that I've set a new PB up there, taking nearly 15 seconds off my previous best. So much for taking it easy today...

Anyhow, enough silliness, and along the gentle rise of Compton Lane before dropping down towards Rigton Green and taking the tight turn onto Bramham Lane between the hedges for a lovely isolated run all the way back to Home Farm Lane and along to Milner Lane where it was along the ridge before the plunge down into Thorner.
Into the village and back out again on Carr Lane to the A58, then up Coal Road, across the roundabout, past the 'Your Speed Is..." sign  and onto local roads to home.

*17.1 miles* (27.5km) in *1h 15m* at an average of *13.6mph* with *925ft* climbed

Just a cheeky metric quarter today then, with the big ride of the weekend tomorrow. All good fun, even the decision to climb Jewitt Lane and quite a few cyclists out and about making the most of the weather.

I've just been sorting my kit out for tomorrow and have dug out my lightweight jacket (optimistic) and my shoe covers (realistic). 
Come what may, I've paid for it, so I'll be riding it. On the best bike too so I hope it doesn't melt...

And to end, the map and a photo I took after the ride when walking the dog (I forgot to take any during the ride):


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> The weather today has been glorious - sunny, blue skies, light breeze and not as hot as recently.
> And the second Saturday in June is traditionally the _Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Sportive_ from Thirsk...except this year they've moved it to Sunday and the forecast for tomorrow is horrendous...
> 
> Anyway, with an 81-mile ride in wall to wall rain tomorrow, today was just a leg loosener after a week stuck behind a desk.
> ...


Have a good day tomorrow hope the weather guessers are wrong and you only get wet for 70 miles


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Aug 2018)

Great photos! I've never been to Cornwall, it's always struck me as a bit too far and possibly crowded, but it looks like I'm missing out.


Katherine said:


> Coast to Coast the Cornish way!
> A 43 mile loop around the far south west.
> 
> Going out through Newlyn.
> ...


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Aug 2018)

Had our last day on holiday yesterday and we decided to explore what was marked up as a black expert MTB trail alongside the Arguenon river north of Jugon Les Lacs in Brittany.














We got partway along before locking our bikes to a tree and continuing on foot. It was very enjoyable and beautiful scenery reminding us of the Wye valley with it's climbs and twists.

A tough seven miles overall. Back home now after two very enjoyable weeks.


----------



## colly (11 Aug 2018)

A busy week for me. Early in the week family decended to stay with us prior to my son getting married on Thursday. So no rides out but much merriment and good stuff anyway.
Honoured guests departed today and so it was out on the bike for around midday. My journey took me down to my our others sons place where we were invited for dinner. ( it's a hard life).
Mrs Colly drove down with her sister and I met them there.
It isn't far so I took the round about route out to near Selby and then turning south down the A19 where at the turn to Darrington I made a right and easterly turn towards Pontefract and eventually Featherstone. It's flatish out that way so fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/26554519


37 miles with a barely noticable 1100 ft of uphill.

I was going to ride back to take the total to about 57 miles but a lovely curry a pint and lots of football with the grandson soon put paid to that idea.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2018)

*Bike selected;* CGR, due to intended visits (Canal towpaths, old railways, 'Country Parks')
*Weather;* cool, broken cloud-cover, a slight breeze, threat of rain
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used, to illustrate points* *not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)

First off!!
Apologies, as I may ramble on about locations that I pass. not where I'm going to end up
As usual...…………… 

*
Not as detailed as some other reports,_ "Hurray!!",_ some may think


Down Castleford Road, under the M62 (jct 31)
Past Diggerland, up to Whitwood roundabout, left turn onto A639

A brief call at the bridge over the old Cutsyke - Methley Junction line

Job done, down the hill to Methley Three Lane Ends, where there was a big 1930s 'Roadhouse' style pub - built back then, for the increasing motorist trade (a couple of nice ones still on the _Great North Road_, around Doncaster
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1481268


Across the River Calder (which converges with the Aire a mile or so east of here). & onto Barnsdale Road (one of two such named, & close together, but with very different destinations)

On the corner, it was a right-turn toward Lower Micklefield, & past a house we once looked at, now nicely extended

On through to Micklefield, & onto Station Road, now closed at the level-crossing to motor-vehicles
(pedestrians & cyclists can get through gates, but Horses would have issues!!)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5691301




Back onto Methley Road, as 'Barnsdale' has become by this point
Past the BUPA 'Methley Park' & the drive up to Clumpcliffe, a 1600s house I used to visit as a kid (& now, we know someone who lives in the mew houses built up there alongside it)

A swing onto Leeds Road (or Aberford Road, as it really is). with a quick stop at the Church, & the_ Three HorseShoes



_
Round Oulton roundabout, noticing that the_ Nook _is for sale



Past the Board School, that I photographed last week
Down onto Fleet Lane to the very end where the Oil Depot, & gas holders are
They've been dismantled, and the site is being cleared

Along the canal to the '_Wakefield & HookMoor TurnPIke Road'_ (A642 Aberford Road)
This was briefly joined for the section to Station Road, where I noticed that the Church was refurbished

It was for sale. someone has done a nice job
It did have a spire though, so that's disappeared at some point

Plus, there's a nice new build next door





Onwards up onto, as it becomes Holmsley Lane, at the end, it was a right onto Leeds Road, at John O Gaunts, with only a couple of hundred yards on here
Sadly the next set of traffic-lights onto a very minor road only seemed to be activated by an induction loop in the surface, so I stood there. as the other lights cycled numerous times - till I though "Bugger it!", & went across at a space in the traffic, down Bullough Lane


Dropping down hill, this was the site of Rothwell Haigh Colliery, known locally as '_Fanny Pit'_
The mine -owner had two daughters, this was named for Francesca, the other pit was_ 'Rose Pit'_

I had seen elsewhere that a certain memento/memorial of a local structure was on the site, but I couldn't find it
See bottom of page

I did find other things though, like the old railway lines, in one of the yards, well covered with Moss,* &* amongst other carvings/art, a naked woman!!




Climbing back up Bullough Lane, I thought it'd be the same story again, but no a car was behind me, so straight over onto Styebank Lane

A right turn at the Cemetary, onto Haigh Road, with a look at the site of the old Haigh Hospital, now as is usual, sold & built on
The original gate-pillars remain, as does the 'Lodge', with the date-stone incorporated into the new estate entrance
History; http://www.ls26.org.uk/?p=712




Back down Wood Lane, into Rothwell, past the scene of Tuesdays 'bendy chainring'

Round the Stone-Brig Lane estate, to Bridge End Carlton.
Past the famous Oldroyds Farm, as they're usually the 'go to' people for anything about Rhubarb, as we're in the depths of the 'Rhubarb Triangle' here

http://www.yorkshirerhubarb.co.uk/
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2281091

Wednesday 20th January 2004



Past Oldroyds, & the local School, with nice 'Rose' windows ( not replaced with some modern 'box'), up the hill towards Ouzlewell Green
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4298192
At Dobsons, the other big farm in the village,, there's a Fordson E27N out in the car-park for the farmshop




Down under the M62, (between 'jct 30 & the 'Thorpe Interchange', with the M1), and into Lee Moor
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5652971
As we head onto Lee Moor Lane, there's Coney Warren Lane to the right; a place of Rabbits?


Past Fenton Road, named after a local Colliery owner, a short downhill, past the closed 'Bar Stanley' (which I remember for many years as 'The Ship')

Past the end of Canal Lane, where we lived for a few years, down Long Causeway, into Stanley itself

This chap is from the village; I know his sister (& brother-in-law), & also knew his dad
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4281981


A short deviation from the road, once the A642 is rejoined, as I went along the 'Nagger Lines' (part of the _Trans-Pennine Trail'_ & the '_Wakefield Wheel'_) to Stanley Ferry

Over my own stretch of the 'Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, up BIrkwood Hill, through Lee Brigg & back home









Ahh, yes, the 'red writing'...………...
I'm not sure how many will read this who grew-up/lived in/worked in the area?
If so, do any of you remember the hump-backed bridge, on the road from John O Gaunts, to Stourton??
It's not there anymore, having been engineered out of use, it covered a 'wagonway' from a local colliery
Apparantly, it had a name on the parapet 
_'Cinder Oven Bridge'_
Those stones are somewhere in the Country Park
See here, in the 'Charlesworth Inclined Plane' section
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm


----------



## Stonechat (12 Aug 2018)

Yesterday's ride

I normally cycle Sunday's but we are off to Mrs Stonechat's son's family on Sunday so went Saturday 

Amagamated two of my normal loops (one in opposite direction to normal) to make an approx 50 mile loop

Through Chertsey, Chobham, Knaphill and Pirbright and Deepcut, then northwards through Frimley, Hawley, Yateley and Crowthrone

Skirted round Brackenll and up to Winkfield, back home through the park

tried as always to keep a good pace going

49.7 miles at 17.1 mph (don't ket Strava tell you otherwise)
1663 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1764421371

In Knaphill went round a sharpish left hand bend, behind me a convertible Mini screeched round the bend and started berating me for being in the 'middle of the road' I would've be soon back near the left if he hdn't been in such a rush. He continued to berate me and kept braking and stopping in front of me, then when I went to overtake him wouldmove on. What a moron.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Aug 2018)

Two weeks of annual leave and being fed up with the quality of coffee and lumpy terrain in South West England, it was time to head off somewhere else. I can highly recommend a night ferry. The cabins are a real treat and all the usual time stresses disappear. Yet to have any ice cream.


----------



## Jon George (12 Aug 2018)

Another ride on the revamped Patsy #2 The CX - a twenty odd mile ride out to Alton Water and back which included about 10 miles of track and bridleway. About a split second after I had thought that the route around the reservoir was not slippery at all, my front wheel went from under me. Just manged to unclip and get a foot down before a mud bath. 

A pic over the water. (With Jay.)


----------



## TigerT (12 Aug 2018)

After 4 days back in the UK last weekend spent substantially driving up and down the M42 and M5 I couldn't wait to get back out on my bike this weekend. However my whole body was aching a bit due to driving so much and probably not helped by a session with my personal trainer (she knows I'll never give in, so pushes me quite hard sometimes!) So....

Saturday I had to revert to the e-bike :-( but better to use that than no bike ride. 35kms of completely random wanderings, thankfully just the act of pedalling around for a while loosened everything up. So whilst I wasn't that comfortable, I felt better for doing it and enjoyed just being out.

Today I woke up wondering how I'd be feeling - answer, still aching a bit, but good enough for the road bike. So I set off for my normal Sunday Ride to Baden and back. It was a beautiful day and just for a change it was pleasantly cool with the temperature between 19 and 24 degrees for the whole morning. 

The Trams and Buses out here have all been displaying the Zürich cantonal (county) flag since National Day on the 1st August, so I was pleased to find a Jersey displaying the Devon flag (I wanted to get it at Christmas, but they didn't have a large one in stock - they still didn't but I've changed size). So I proudly wore it out today. Bet it's the only one in Zürich!

So 45kms, everything just clicked today, bike was perfect, weather was perfect, coffee and cake also perfect. 



Flying the flag for Devon


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2018)

Today dawned, wet and miserable - of course the forecasters had got it right today hadn't they? 

Anyway, breakfast scoffed, bike on the car roof and off to Thirsk Racecourse for the Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Sportive.
It was raining when I set off, it was raining when I got there and it was raining when I registered and sorted the bike out. Are you spotting a theme here? 

Anyhow, out in the third wave (I think) and we let the racing snakes get on with it on the wet roads, with the rain still coming down and a lot of standing water.
The first few miles is all but flat, just gently rolling countryside on largely quiet country lanes.
A short shuffle along the A167 and back onto the lanes, settled into a nice rhythm and with the rain continuing to work it's way through.
Kirby Wisk, Maunby and Newby Wiske were soon passed, then Wallaby (no marsupials spotted) and the climb up to cross the A684, then yafforth and we started to turn west, heading for Great Langton and Kirkby Fleetham, before dropping down into Leeming Bar and over the level crossing, before taking to the cycle path, over the A1(M) and on towards Aiskew, where there was a rider down with both first responder and ambo in attendance - it looked like they'd taken a tumble on the level crossing that cuts across the road at 45 degrees, with the rails no doubt extra slippery in the wet.
There was nearly another accident as we passed, having slowed down to near walking speed over the railway, as another cyclist who had stopped decided to set off at exactly the moment we were passing and wobbled out in front of us 
Anyway, avoided and on down the hill, across the next level crossing and right into Bedale and the first food station, which was heaving but well run:




With the rain continuing to fall, my phone beeped - a Met Office weather warning of thunder storms.
Soaked to the skin, cold and facd with the prospect of climbing into the Dales and into a thunder storm, we decided to switch to the short route - 40 miles instead of 81.
The split was a few miles ahead, but looking at the map there was little in the way of an obvious bale out if we carried on beyond that and conditions got silly.

So, back on the bikes and up the road through Exelby, Burneston and Carthorpe, then left at the split for the shorter route.
Which after 100 yards or so had been recently surface dressed 
Fortunately it was a very quiet lane so we road along side by side in the bit where car tyres had cleared the worst of the chippings 
After some better lanes, we eventually popped out on the B6267 near Thornborough and turned east for the fairly straight run back to the racecourse.
Just before the A1(M) we passed the legendary Heck sausages  factory, although sadly they didn't appear to have a shop 

Anyway, under the A1(M) and through Ainderby Quernhow and Howe, before joining the A61 for the last three miles or so through Carlton Minniot and on to the finish.

*39.63 miles* (63.77km) in *2h 51m* at an average of *13.8mph* with *1,082ft* climbed

While it wasn't the ride we'd set out to do, it was still a good if rather damp run out in good company. Undoubtedly it was the right call to cut it short, although it's a shame as in better weather (you know, like we've had for the last 7 or 8 weeks) it's a glorious ride through some great countryside.
Talking to people at the finish we were far from the only ones to take the shorter route.

Of course, sod's law dictates that the sun was trying to burn through as I sorted the bike (and my soaking kit) out, but within minutes of setting off for home the rain had started again and looking west the skies were heavy and dark.







It's another point in the half century challenge, too and they all count.

And to end, the map:


----------



## 13 rider (12 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Today dawned, wet and miserable - of course the forecasters had got it right today hadn't they?
> 
> Anyway, breakfast scoffed, bike on the car roof and off to Thirsk Racecourse for the Wiggle Yorkshire Tour Sportive.
> It was raining when I set off, it was raining when I got there and it was raining when I registered and sorted the bike out. Are you spotting a theme here?
> ...


Well done on getting any ride in at least you didn't get wet for my forecast 70 miles  .all those glorious weeks and the one day to have an event on sods law


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Aug 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “First Club Run - Nearly Hospitalising Your New Clubmate isn’t a Great Start”

Made a few enquiries at the local CC about joining them on a club ride with a view to joining afterwards and I was invited to do just that. 

Met up with them at the clubhouse and they were very welcoming indeed. There were only seven of us- I presumed that was down to the fact that the weather was crap but the morning’s rain had largely subsided and was reduced to the odd spit here and there.

We set off through some lanes at a very social pace indeed and it was my chance to get chatting to the group. 

There was nothing of note climbing wise for the first half of the ride and no unfamiliar lanes. After about 27 miles we pulled into Bradgate Park where we chewed the fat (as well as a gluten free choco-mint cake!) for about 15 mins or so.

The second half was the harder half as we were into the Charnwood hills and it was my first crack at Swithland hill back towards Warren Hill, a nice 10% slog which I managed ok, although a couple had powered up it and were well into the distance! 

Once all regrouped we made our way up Joe Moore’s Lane and then right again towards Woodhouse Eaves for a crack at Beacon Hill. In a weird way I was looking forward to it as it was my first go at it since getting the new bike. It soon arrived and not only did I shave over a minute off the mile-long 8% climb, but i did so entirely in the large chainring too! 

After another regroup at the top it was along Charley Road and then up Oaks Road (where I got another PR) and back into Whitwick towards the clubhouse. Not before zooming off and taking a wrong turn I might add!!

Once back at the clubhouse we said all our goodbyes and I then rode back with one of the lads for at least 2/3 of the way back home. One more climb up Spring Lane in Swannington and then plain sailing....until I suddenly and inadvertently cut him up whilst trying to get on the cycle path and he braked hard, flying over the handlebars but my back broke his fall.....not a good start to club life! 

No damage done to man or machine and he was sound about it after I apologised profusely and told me not to worry. We rode on for another mile or so where we peeled off and headed home.

Have to say I was very impressed with the club- well organised, good facilities and very welcoming! 

53 exactly in 3:29.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1766964162

https://www.relive.cc/view/1766964162


----------



## Mike_P (12 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Today dawned, wet and miserable


Dave - was expecting you to say the forecasters had got it wrong , c.27 miles to the south west and the earlier rain gave way to a dry day - hard luck.
Mike


----------



## Littgull (12 Aug 2018)

Yesterday I enjoyed another imperial century ride with @ColinJ. Recently, we have both been trying to include more decent surfaced off road trails into our rides so in line with this it was a ride ‘in two halves’. The first 50 miles included a lot of climbing in very scenic moorland surroundings. We rode from Littleborough (me) and Todmorden (Colin) to Oxenhope, Stanbury, Oakworth, Silsden and on to Ilkley. At about 40 miles completed we rode up from Ilkley climbing the Cow and Calf road that steepens progressively towards the summit. From there we rode the 10 miles or so to Menstone and beyond to our lunch stop venue.

Colin is a vegetarian and I follow a vegan diet. We normally have no difficulty finding rural cafes that have at least a few light vegetarian meals but (apart from Jacket potato and baked beans) vegan fayre is nigh on impossible to find in these rural cafes and tea rooms. Because of this, I normally take my own packed lunch so it came as a bit of a surprise when Colin told me last week that he had chanced upon a café right on the route he had planned that served vegan fayre. It was very tasty and good value at £6 each. They also had non dairy milk so I could have a change from black tea. The café is situated high up above Otley on the East Chevin Road and we can highly recommend it to other cyclists. Here is the link:
http://thecheerfulchilli.co.uk/. I have attached some photos that include our meals though the one of mine is a bit blurred. My phone/camera skills are almost as bereft as my IT skills .

After our lunch we gradually descended to the flatter half of our ride. Initially, along roads that were a bit busier than we had expected but when we reached Garforth the remainder of our ride was mainly on off road trails that formed part of the TransPennine trail (NCN62) and then other trails that were railway tracks in a former life. Pleasant riding but as the surface was fairly gritty our progress was quite slow. When we reached Dewsbury the network of cyclepaths had a very smooth tarmac surface all the way to about 3 miles before Bradford. We had fortunately escaped any rain until the last 45 minutes of our ride and as we got to within a couple of miles of Bradford Station the rain got heavier but at least it was ‘warm’ rain.

We had a 20 minute wait for our train to get us back home and I needed to change at Todmorden at it didn’t stop at Littleborough.

Another really good day out on our bikes and my mileage totalled 106 miles so that was my 11th imperial century of the calendar year ‘in the bag’.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2018)

Littgull said:


> Yesterday I enjoyed another imperial century ride with @ColinJ. Recently, we have both been trying to include more decent surfaced off road trails into our rides so in line with this it was a ride ‘in two halves’. The first 50 miles included a lot of climbing in very scenic moorland surroundings. We rode from Littleborough (me) and Todmorden (Colin) to Oxenhope, Stanbury, Oakworth, Silsden and on to Ilkley. At about 40 miles completed we rode up from Ilkley climbing the Cow and Calf road that steepens progressively towards the summit. From there we rode the 10 miles or so to Menstone and beyond to our lunch stop venue.


Yes, it was another good imperial century with @Littgull.

I was pleased to spot the vegan/veggie cafe at the right point on our route when planning it. Brian normally ends up round the corner from the cafe stop wolfing down whatever he has brought with him, before joining me for a hot drink. It was nice that he didn't have to do it this time!

Even though the second half of our route didn't have much climbing we still managed to get over 2,300 metres in by the end of the ride so that should tell you how hilly the first part was ... something like 1,600 m in just under 70 km! (My original stab at the route had the cafe stop at exactly the halfway point, but I brought it forward to keep the overall distance down.

I realised that I must be slowly getting fitter. I didn't have any problems on any of the climbs including sections at over 15%. In fact, we chatted as we rode up a lot of hills that used to have me gasping for breath. Even though it is 6 years since I ended up in hospital with badly clotted lungs, I think my body is still healing! 

The ride was doable on my road bike but I wouldn't have fancied some of the offroad sections after a lot of rain. They were all dry yesterday but I'm sure that there would be a lot of mud after a 'normal' UK summer. The gravelly bits were also a bit sketchy on narrow(-ish - 25mm) road tyres. I would rather have done the unpaved offroad bits on my CAADX CX bike but the road sections were better done on my CAAD5 road bike.

We took a wrong turn into Bradford Interchange bus and train station at the end of the ride. A bus driver honked his horn at us and it was obvious that we shouldn't have been riding on that part of the site. I just checked on Streetview and I can see that there are clear '_Buses Only_' and '_No Cycling_' signs. We should actually have gone on another 40 metres or so and _then _turned left! It was getting dark and murky with the rain and we were tired. Easy mistake to make ...

The ride back to Bradford from Ossett via Dewsbury was very easy on the well-paved cycletrack. I would certainly be happy to cycle that way again if I needed the extra distance to hit a target, but otherwise there is no real need to do so because I could just as easily catch a direct train home from Dewsbury itself.

Anyway, it was an interesting experiment. I would like to ride to _Cheerful Chilli_ again some time. Perhaps next time we will bypass Ilkley and Menston, ride round to Otley and then do the stiff East Chevin climb which rises 160 m in 1,600 m at a very steady gradient of 10%. Not a killer, but you have to pace yourself because it doesn't relent all the way up.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2018)

@colly - I was saying to Brian after we left the cafe stop yesterday that we should have given you a shout to see if you'd fancied joining us! We actually rode through Shadwell on the way round to Garforth. You would have had to have caught a train to Todmorden in time for our 08:30 start. If we do something like this again, I'll tag you beforehand!


----------



## Glow worm (12 Aug 2018)

After riding into London last week I rode the last few miles to Kingston Upon
Thames and met up with Mrs G who'd come by car and got on our boat for our Thames barge break.






The steed has pride of place and riightly so.

Today I took a short 5 mile ride around the massive rowing lake near Windsor.It is vast.





Then found a lovely church near Eton.





Lovely spot. On up to Henley on the boat by Wednesday then the long ride home to Newmarket.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Aug 2018)

After a night with not much sleep it took a bit of effort to drag myself and the Raleigh out this morning and do another of my regular routes. Today it was: Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Melverley, Crew Green, Wollaston, Halfway House, Westbury, Nox, Lea Cross, Condover and home.

Good cycling conditions out with a light wind and it's warm again after a bit of overnight rain.

I'm experimenting with a tweak to the saddle on the Raleigh which makes me less prone to sliding forward on it but I wasn't sure how comfort would be over a distance. Seems good so far but future rides will tell.

I had a close pass on the way out of Shrewsbury (no need for that as the road was empty and plenty wide enough) but apart from that it was all pretty uneventful and pleasant riding with just the occasional cyclist to wave to as I went round. For a change I used the alternative route at Crew Green which has a good climb along the edge of Kempster's Hill, then later the section from Westbury to Nox was thoroughly enjoyable as the wind was helping and I cruised along at a good rate of knots for the three miles.

35.7 miles today at 15.4 mph average which I'm pleased with.





Apologies for the view you've seen so often before but it does change with the seasons and I thought looked good today. Looking to the Breidden from near Great Ness.





View from the climb along Kempster's Hill.





At the highest point on today's ride which was a nice shady spot for a drink before continuing to Wollaston.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Aug 2018)

Another late start. The forecast was good but I hadn't checked the radar. So I had to take shelter from a sharp shower in the lanes at Rye Street. Then before Redmarley I hid from a deluge. Monsoon like for sure. The roads were dry at Highleadon but a light shower started on the run up to The Rampings. I was never sure which way the wind was blowing today. Help, hinder, help, hinder. Must have been all the localised storms I suppose. All good tho'. 48 smiles


----------



## simonali (13 Aug 2018)

Glow worm said:


> Then found a lovely church near Eton.
> View attachment 424257



Dorney Reach? I used to live in Eton Wick in my yoof.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2018)

Another morning ride using the Raleigh and I headed to Cardington for a change.

There was busy traffic to contend with on the A49 at the start but then it was a lot quieter away from the main roads. I had a bit of a headwind to contend with for most of the first 10 miles and it's a bit overcast but still nice and warm.

I mentioned tweaking the saddle yesterday and there was another today (dropped the saddle height a few mm) which felt better on the climb up to Folly Bank. At the crossroads at the top I took a right for a change and headed for Willstone along a lane that gives some fine views before dropping into Cardington on the other side of the village to where I usually arrive.

From Cardington I was back on familiar roads past Longville and on to Hughley. I passed a road mending gang doing some proper patching of potholes on the way, which was good to see. This section has a couple of nice flowing descents, one of which I got up to 33mph on.

I worked my way round to Harnage Grange and Cound without incident but gave myself a fright by locking the back wheel and sliding when I had to stop suddenly for a tractor near Cound Stank.

With the wind picking up and seeming to now be more of a westerly than earlier in the ride (and therefore not being helpful for the flat way home) I decided to finish by heading over Lyth Hill.

33.8 miles at 14.3 mph average.






On the way to Willstone.









A couple of views of Cardington.





Looking across to Wenlock Edge from the Hughley to Harley road


----------



## Aravis (14 Aug 2018)

I needed a ride today. I had to be back by 2pm - achieved - which meant an early start. I've learnt to accept that my speed and strength is nothing like it was, but so often it would be dead handy to be able to ride 100 miles an hour quicker.

In these days of meticulously planned routes, one thing I like to include is a crossroads, preferably a perfect one so that the recorded track shows no route repetition. Today's ride had three:










Much of the ride was on familiar roads, but I did include something completely new by leaving the B4521 Ross - Abergavenny road at Three Ashes and heading up the Orcop. Some of the tarmac was disintegrating but it was worth it. After reaching the A465 I had couple of miles on the main road before taking the spooky road through Pontrilas Army training ground and up the Golden Valley's lesser known neighbour, Grey Valley. The light was quite sombre but it still looked pretty golden today:






And then I turned for home. Had my timing been perfect I might have had a following wind but it was still largely across. There were hardly any really flat sections today so my climbing average was the best I've achieved this year.

One nice milestone - this was the 50th century ride with my recyled ex-hybrid, which has surpassed my expectations many times over. To honour the occasion, here's an autumnal shot from my archives:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Aug 2018)

Out on the Raleigh again this morning for a ride that turned out to be harder than anticipated.

Todays route variation was out to Condover, then across to Atcham and Upton Magna but here I headed across the edge of Haughmond Hill and up to Astley and Hadnall, skirted past Bomere Heath and on to Yeaton and Grafton where I took a slight scenic detour through Fitz and Mytton before rejoining the busier road to Montford Bridge and into Shrewsbury where I again took a less direct way and headed through The Quarry before making my way home.

It's overcast again but warm and at the start I wasn't entirely sure which way the wind was coming from as it seemed to be a headwind on the way to Condover then again after turning towards Atcham which wasn't right.

I headed through Attingham park as I often do then had a reasonable run to Upton Magna but starting on the climb my legs definitely weren't feeling as fresh as they could be after the last couple of rides.

On the way over Haughmond Hill the wind did feel like it was helping now and gave a good run down the other side. At Haughton it seemed to me that there were an unusual number of cars in the farmyard, which turns out to be because an event called Boots and Roots is being set up there for this coming weekend.

After a long wait for a gap in the traffic at Astley I finally got across (many thanks to the person who let me out) and shortly after caught up with a tractor that I followed most of the way to Hadnall. When the second person in the cab noticed I was following them the driver put his foot down a bit (as far as you can in a tractor) and I got a good 25mph slipstream for a while.

The wind was picking up a bit by now and the bike was kicking sideways when I passed gates or gaps in the hedge, then I was turning towards it which slowed things down a bit. My detour to Fitz and Mytton was nice enough but the road was exposed to the wind which made it a little less fun. Thankfully the road to Montford Bridge had some high hedges and trees to give a bit of shelter. Instead the issue along here was the lorry that went blasting past me even though there was a car coming the other way.

As already mentioned I went through the Quarry to make a change where there were plenty of people out enjoying the park and the work to clear away after the Flower Show at the weekend is progressing swiftly.

By now the legs were getting quite tired so the last bit to home was fairly slow.

36.2 miles this trip at 14.6 mph average.





Not a great picture but taken to show that there is an autumnal look starting in some places already. Probably accelerated by the dry weather.





Drink stop overlooking Bomere Heath. It was getting blustery at this point and in the distance you can just make out a shower rolling through the hills. It stayed dry where I was though.





At Yeaton.





Crossing Porthill Bridge in Shrewsbury.





Clearing up after the Flower Show seems to be going well.





Just across the river; Shrewsbury School. The cattle are often put out to graze the riverside fields in the summer.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Aug 2018)

Delft & Den Hague today. That NL place is pretty good fun even on a cloudy day. Oldest bust into the sushi at last. My life is complete. (Check out the elevation stats)


----------



## Glow worm (15 Aug 2018)

Just spent a few days aboard a 'hotel boat' barge along the Thames between Kingston and Henley on Thames with my wife and her folks plus friends. Brilliant time- so relaxing to watch the world go by from a river at 3mph. Bike on board of course.






This boat above was home since Thursday. Fab. Headed off today from Henley Mrs G by car, me by bike.






First into Berkshire and up Crazies Hill. Bridleway as usual.






On down toward Maidenhead is a weird but quite pleasant cycle route along farm tracks.





Over the Thames at Bray.






Then a slightly dull but v useful Jubilee River cycle path into lovely Slough.






After Slough, several miles along the Grand Union canal to Rickmansworth.






After skirting Ricky and Watford, I paid St Albans the same compliment by ignoring it and finding this lovely bridleway heading north east.






Into north Herts near Stevenage.






Finally, my desitination for the night near Hitchin. 64 miles in the bag today- all pretty straightforward and pleasant.






And what could be better (apart from wheeling it in I suppose when no one's looking) than a locked steed right outside the hotel room. Home tomorrow, only 40 or so miles to go I reckon.


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Aug 2018)

I took part in my first ever club time trial ride last night, three days after joining the club! It’s a regular thing on Wednesdays and Fridays here and so I thought it perhaps a good idea to pop down and meet some more new faces.

TTs and flat out fast rides really aren’t my thing (I much prefer the steadier long day in the saddle endurance rides) however I’d never done it so I couldn’t really judge it. 

Got to the clubhouse nice and early, got my number, saw some familiar faces, met a few new ones and it was down to Breedon to the start, maybe 4 miles or so away. 

With about 5 or 6 mins to go before start time, I pulled up in the lay-by at Breedon ready for the off. (I was number 5!) It was really blowy and it was all headwind from the get go. I got maybe a mile in and I was in the red straight away, such was my effort! 

As I approached the first left turn at Lount up towards Newbold I managed to get my breath back and some power in my legs which was good as it was a bit of a drag. At this stage I relaxed a lot more and hit the drops to duck the relentless wind and it paid off as I was able to gain a lot of ground on No 4 in front of me who looked like she was in the red too.

A left turn followed at Newbold back towards Griffydam and for the only part of this ride it was tailwind all the way including up vinegar hill and onto Top Brand. The tailwind was still with me and as such I was really able to put the hammer down doing a good 24-25 mph on the flat road and got within 100 yards of the lass in front. I wasn’t even disheartened when one of the lads on a proper TT bike/ full aero set up was able to effortlessly breeze past me and ultimately her! 

Approaching the roundabout at the A42 it was back on myself down Top Brand for the last mile which was all headwind and quite the effort to get over the finish line halfway back down. I sauntered back to the clubhouse very pleased with myself indeed on a job well done. Back there I met a few more new faces and had a good chinwag as I munched on a flapjack and had a good well earned brew! I’m very impressed with the set up this club has- well organised, very friendly and welcoming as well. Glad I joined. 

My GPS had me clocked at 21:05 however officially I clocked 21:10 for the 6.8 mile event. 

So with riding to the start, doing the TT and riding home it was around 21 miles in total for me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1774598862


----------



## Dark46 (16 Aug 2018)

Yesterday evening @Donger and Claire came to me to go on what seems to be our weekly ride.

The route was nothing that we haven't covered before just in a different order just to spice it up and so it doesn't seem the same ride all the time.

The biggest difference with last night was that we actually stopped for a drink at the Anchor at Epney on the side of the River Severn.

It was a good ride as usual but with dark clouds in the distance threatening
rain. By the end of the ride we all had or rear lights on, but Claire and I had left our front lights at my house. I had taken mine off just beforehand thinking it wouldn't be needed .

No looking forward to next week's instalment and hoping the weather stays dry but I guess Th ere us only one way to find out.








https://www.relive.cc/view/1774747166


----------



## pjd57 (16 Aug 2018)

An unexpected outing from Glasgow to Lochwinnoch.
Didn't think I would be doing any cycling this month due to holidays.

Few days at home so with a mate , it was a leisurely 43 miles , with a couple of showers and a bit of a breeze for company.


----------



## mgs315 (16 Aug 2018)

Not actually a daily ride but most what I’ve been up to this week. Away for business down in Bath so I get to sample the lovely quiet local lanes and cycle paths instead of the mayhem that is London. Over 100 miles done this week so far and it’s been easy. I’m so glad I’m back here next week for more of the same, great relaxing rides down here!


----------



## Glow worm (16 Aug 2018)

The last 40 miles home today from my short holiday on the Thames on a boat. Left Henley yesterday and finished up near Hitchin last night - and set off from there this morning.






Through Baldock then up the hill near Bygrave- the rain relentless.






At Ashwell, I found a 6 mile stretch of bridleway to Melbourn, which was mostly ok in the wet.






Then a hard slog along the A10 into Cambridge. Then another final 10 miles. The rain had eased a bit and got home by 3.

104 miles in total from Henley over 2 days. Glad it was only a shortish 40 miler today in the rain. Good to be home.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Aug 2018)

Cycled to club with my daughter this week, she has a new (to us) bike. Her old (free) Apollo has gone to our neighbour's daughter who rode 22 miles on it the next day along the Bath to Bristol railway path !

My daughter's very pleased with her Ridgeback and we plan to do a longer family ride tomorrow with her. I have raised the saddle by about an inch and a half since this photo was taken.


----------



## Jon George (17 Aug 2018)

Yesterday, I purchased a new cycling cap and went for my first pootle this morning out to Levington Marina to try it out. I feel like I've been entered in Palin and Jones' Thirty Mile Hop for St Antonys in Tomkinson's Schooldays.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Aug 2018)

I’m at the in laws in Devon again. So it was the Burrator Princetown loop today, but with a section of road thrown in from Princetown back to Burrator. It was here that I got my fastest ever mountain bike speed of 41.6mph, into a stiff headwind too!
Lots of Dartmoor ponies about, plus a raven a buzzard and a lone wheatear going back to Africa for the winter.

On the way back I stopped at Sheepstor church, it really is a beautiful little spot and even though I don’t have a religious cell in my body I love this little church.
Just over 20 miles. I’ll bore you with some pics

https://www.strava.com/activities/1778316238


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Aug 2018)

A few more...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Aug 2018)

After spending most of the day fettling yesterday I took the knockabout bike out for a shakedown ride this morning.

I quite enjoyed the route I did last time I got this bike out so repeated the first 2/3rds of it this time but then took a faster way back after that. The bike feels great but the first three miles brought a close pass from a lorry that squeezed past me when there was already another lorry coming the other way  followed shortly afterwards by a van overtaking on a hump-backed bridge that leads directly into a blind right hander. This one came close enough for me to slap the side - which I did. Unbelieveable!

Thankfully after that things calmed down and it turned into a pleasant ride throughb Condover, Longnor, Hollyhurst, across the A49 and doubling back along the lane through Dudgeley and on to Walkmills. I encountered a couple of horses with riders along these bits of lane and did my bit for cyclist-equestrian relations. There was also a large artic and fortunately enough room for me to get out of their way.

At Wilderley there was an unusual amount of traffic and at Pulverbatch I found another cyclist walking up the hill to the village. I paused to check he was alright and we ended up having a short chat. He's taking the hills easy having had a quadruple heart bypass and gone from being given months to live to being told he could now make 100. He might have been pushing up this hill but he wasn't holding back with the distance - he was heading for Montgomery and Bishop's Castle on this trip. Chapeau sir!

At Pulverbatch I took the main road to Longden Common getting some good speed on the long downhill (31.6 mph just before the village) then changed my mind about turning off and stuck with this road through Longden before finally taking a right before Annscroft and climbing up Lyth Hill. The view from the top was good as always then I took the rough track across the hill. The flood is back again - someone really needs to recut those drainage channels.

24.9 miles at 12.9 mph average. The bike behaved very well (just a couple of minor adjustments needed to the drivetrain) and I really like the butterfly bar as it puts me into a more comfortable riding position.





It's not often that crossing the railway coincides with a train coming past *and *the camera being ready.





Looking across to Caer Caradoc from the lane near Dudgeley Farm.





Near Smethcott and looking at Lyth Hill in the distance.





And at Lyth Hill looking back towards the Stretton Hills. The spot the previous photo was taken from is somewhere over to the right of the picture.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After spending most of the day fettling yesterday I took the knockabout bike out for a shakedown ride this morning.
> 
> I quite enjoyed the route I did last time I got this bike out so repeated the first 2/3rds of it this time but then took a faster way back after that. The bike feels great but the first three miles brought a close pass from a lorry that squeezed past me when there was already another lorry coming the other way  followed shortly afterwards by a van overtaking on a hump-backed bridge that leads directly into a blind right hander. This one came close enough for me to slap the side - which I did. Unbelieveable!
> 
> ...



Your adventures bring back happy memories of the Longmynd Hike which I did four times in my 30s. Must get back up there sometime & see it all in daylight !


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Aug 2018)

Started the day with a pannier laden commute. After work, a selection of trains to Great Yarmouth and a quick ride round to find the B&B. Tomorrow I'm riding up the coast in the morning, then hitting the roller coasters later


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Aug 2018)

First ride for over a week apart from commutes as whenever I get home it starts raining.
Today it was windy with a bit of smirr mixed in but not enough to put me off.
I think I had a rant in May about the lack of advance warning of Drygrange bridge over the River Tweed being closed. It turned out there was a sign but it was positioned in a driver's eyeline not a cyclist's. Anyway, repairs are now complete, the bridge is open and the new deck looks very smart.






The map...





flatwards 26 miles upwards 1950 feet average speed 15.7 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Aug 2018)

A spin up the Plymouth valley today. I did make a detour into Cann wood, but came out after a while as I didn’t know what direction the trail was running. I didn’t fancy a head on collision!

So I went up to Yelverton and then onto the old RAF Harrowbeer airfield.

Back down the Plym valley again.

20 odd miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1780609297


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Aug 2018)

I was late this morning. Quite a struggle to get going. Steve E and Sara P had left without me. I almost headed back home. Something made me ride on and then up the road I could see two riders who looked a likely pair. I struggled on and on the drop over Peachfield Common I was able to close a good chunk of the gap. The red lights at the 3 Counties did the rest for me. John G, Jules H, Margaret PR, Pete M and Rob A were waiting in Upton and despite my earlier tardiness we were only a couple of minutes late.

The call was Trumpet by the "shorter" route. Some of these roads would be new for Steve, Rob and John. It was a fairly standard run to Brooms Green and not long after Rob had a flat. Sorted the "new" roads began as we tracked north by Leddington for Falcon Lane and The Nest cafe at Trumpet. It was busier than I've ever seen. Nest Fest was occuring and had attracted lots of folks. Nevertheless extra staff efficiently served our orders as chats flowed.

Margaret had to get back so headed off on a main road bash. John did something similar but despite advice was taking a longer route around to Bosbury. The rest of us took the straightforward route over Munsley which would have dropped John just short of his desire. Steve and Rob headed off over the Wellington Heath climb for The Wyche while the four remainers went by Coddington and into the lanes by Longley Green to the north of the Hills. Nice social outing today and I'm surprised that the "shorter" route was a standard 50 miles.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Aug 2018)

Long story short, but due to a mix up with dates we had to leave our campsite a day earlier than expected. However due to only finding out after lunch we only left just after 15:00. With the kids I managed to get us 30km down the road towards our next destination. Kamoot was a god send, but I didn’t bother translating the campsite write up. So here we are this evening, sat in the middle of a giant naturist campsite 

@numbnuts we are doing just fine. In fact can’t do better. We’ve been brought country soup, bread, sausages, coffee and chocolate. Never come across hospitality like it. In fact I had the courage to muck in I’ll tell you. No photos. Sorry. Not bad for an introvert.


----------



## colly (19 Aug 2018)

Up and out earlyish because I have stuff to do today.
So I was out for about 6.15 or so and I went out to Ilkley. (Of moor fame. Although it's actually Rombald's Moor, but you try making a song out of that.)
Roundhay Park, Moortown Corner, Lawnswood, Bramhope and Otley. In that order, and being early Sunday normally busy roads were clear and quiet.
In Otley I crossed the river and took the back road to Ilkley through Weston and Askwith, past the Lido and over the bridge into the town. No time to spare so it was a left for Otley again where I crossed my earlier route and carried on out towards Pool-in-Wharfedale on the lower road.
At Pool I turned left and east and took the Arthington road as far as the foot of Harewood Bank.
I was on fixed so Harewood Bank slowed things down a bit but it wasn't so bad as I imagined it would be. From there it was the A61 to Leeds and I cut off to Wike, into Shadwell and Slaid Hill, past the park and back home for just after 9.

Just over 40 of your English miles and about 1800ft of upness. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/26818789


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Aug 2018)

A run up the coast to Whitley Bay for me to have a look at the recently refurbished Spanish City.

I'm not certain of its history, but before closing it was run down and had a reputation for booze-fuelled violence.

No Bank Holiday Monday was complete without a stabbing at Spanish City, partly because it attracted people from Sunderland and Newcastle, add plenty of drink, and aggro was guaranteed.

The outside seafront area is now nicely paved and landscaped.

Inside seems to be restaurants and bars, but it is to be hoped a return to the lager lout vertical drinking culture of old will be resisted.

Speaking of landscaping, while attempting to gain elevation onto a low wall to get the pic, I managed to trip, falling into a raised flowerbed.

So far, so amusing, although I've copped some bruises on my leg and gravel rash on my wrist.

I'll live, but my camera will not.

Unfortunately, it was in my hand when it hit the dirt, some of which has mashed into the zoom lens which no longer zooms.

So that's about eighty quid down the drain.

As I always say, you are only ever a second away from a calamity on a bicycle, or in this case, not on a bicycle.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2018)

Yesterdays ride today. Apologies (again).

Time limited, but wanting to get a metric half in, it was a familiar variation of route that I've done many times before.
Very odd atmospherics yesterday - a swirling and at times gusty wind, that would suddenly drop to nothing and it would immediately become quite humid, before the wind would pick up again as quickly as it had vanished. Dry though, which was a massive improvement on last weekend. 
Anyway, the map below tells the tale.

*36.21 miles* (58.27 km) in *2h 34m* at an average of *14.0mph* with *1,712ft* climbed.

Sorry, being against time I didn't stop so there are no photos this time.


----------



## TigerT (19 Aug 2018)

Two rides this weekend. 

Saturday, was forecast to be Thunderstorms and heavy rain all day. So I had planned to get all my washing done and then go shopping. I had all this done by 3pm and it was still warm and sunny. So I grabbed my old Roubaix (the easiest bike to access in the cellar) and headed out for a very pleasant 25km trip around the back lanes and villages around Zürich Airport. Didn't actually rain until gone 11pm and even then there was a lot of Thunder, but it wasn't very wet. Could have spent the whole day out!

Sunday was forecast cloudy but dry and I got woken up to 2 things. 1) Bright sunshine coming in through the window. 2) A Text message sent at some absurd hour in the middle of the night asking if I was doing my normal coffee and cake run. So given the choice of a long ride on my own or a shorter one with company. I replied that Yes, Coffee and cake was on. My friend cycled over to my apartment and then we both headed to Baden. It was still nice and cool (compared to previous weeks) and we did the ride really quite quickly with a nice break in the middle. I don't really care much about Strava, I just use it to keep all my ride details in one place, but it informed me I had a top 10 on 1 segment. Never going to happen again . On getting back to Zürich, I didn't want to stop, so I followed my friend back to his house and added another 22kms making 67kms in total. Got home just before it got really hot!

One of the benefits of riding with my friend is that he's pretty handy with a camera and can also ride one handed whilst playing with said camera. 




Riding along smiling even though I had no idea he was taking pictures!




Todays map.


----------



## marshmella (19 Aug 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> A run up the coast to Whitley Bay for me to have a look at the recently refurbished Spanish City.
> 
> I'm not certain of its history, but before closing it was run down and had a reputation for booze-fuelled violence.
> 
> ...


Destroying flower beds eh? Sounds like the violence and anti social behaviour has already returned(bad luck about the lens though)


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Aug 2018)

Unfortunately it's back to the basics again this week. Just five miles on the TPT.
Back to rest, ice & hedge cutting


----------



## Ajay (19 Aug 2018)

Did a Coast 2 Coast Way of the Roses ride yesterday
Started in the dark, finished in the dark


----------



## snorri (19 Aug 2018)

One person whose incentive for a 'Ride today' was a little different to most.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-45238768


----------



## Biff600 (19 Aug 2018)

Just 20 miles on the MTB today, I've the rest of the week off work so hopefully if the wind dies down a bit I'll bee out on the road bike tomorrow.

Meanwhile, a few pics from todays ride


----------



## bruce1530 (19 Aug 2018)

The “Round Stra’ven 50” for me today.

About 500 riders registered -and advertised as being the ride with the best cake stops! That’s probably true.

Weather forecast, according to the BBC, had been a bit rubbish all week, high percentage chance of rain in the morning. Fortunately, that was wrong.

Started at the school in Strathaven, most of the riders were in rain jackets and long sleeves/leggings. A few hardy souls had bare arms.






The drizzle had mostly stopped by 10.00, but it was very damp - it was more “low cloud” than rain. Roads were wet, and a bit slippy with mud.

We headed west out of Str’aven, on farm roads. Then we’d do a loop round the area, and back in the same route.

Half an hour later, it was dry. Roads were still wet, and some very big puddles, but the rain jacket was starting to feel a bit “boil in the bag”, so came off.

First section was lumpy, but no big climbs. Past a wind farm, on round Loudon Hill (the only part of the route I was familiar with!) and across the A71 towards another windfarm and Drumclog.

After about 20 miles of farm roads, we arrived at the village of Sandford, and Cake Stop 1.

And it was a good cake stop.

The event is a fundraiser for local charities, and the modest entry fee (£20) plus any donations collected at the food stops go to them. The local charities man all of the check points and road crossings, and organise the cake stops. Lots of sandwiches, home baking, tea and coffee. And bananas.

I left that cake stop, knowing that the next one was only 10 miles further on. Seems a bit close, I thought, but then I realised we were about to hit the hilly part of the route.

A short climb after the cake stop, then dropping about 100m as we came into Stonehouse. Then a steep climb, a drop as we came towards Larkhall, and then a long climb up towards Glassford, where we were rewarded with Cake Stop 2, which was of the same high standard.

After Glassford, it was onwards to Chapelton, Audlhouse, and then one more steepish climb before we joined the route of the 15 mile trip (which had started later) and headed back towards the finish at Strathaven, and the 3rd lot of cakes!


----------



## colly (19 Aug 2018)

Ajay said:


> View attachment 425750
> 
> Did a Coast 2 Coast Way of the Roses ride yesterday
> Started in the dark, finished in the dark
> ...


Well done that man (men). In one go? nice one.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Aug 2018)

I needed a ride out today to burn off some that adrenaline. So I saddled up and headed for the lanes as the wind was a tad blustery. I bumped into my acquaintance again so we had a bit of a chat. He's heading for foreign parts so no more chats till winter has set in. I took my usual route to Redmarley and on for Highleadon and Woolridge. Down on the Hams I had some assistance from the wind although it was more of a reduced hindrance really. I looped by Brotheridge Green on the run back which is always pleasant although an impatient youngster thought I should vanish from the narrow lane as he wished to go past. Well it just wasn't safe and I'm not able to disappear as if by magic. Anyhoo another pleasant outing despite the numptie. 48 smiles


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Aug 2018)

Nice one today into the forested part of the NL. My oldest’s longest loaded ride today so I treated her to an Audax restaurant (Texaco garage) for lunch. She deserves only the best. Her sister is a bit classier and was pretty happy with the Sunday Italian special on near the campsite we are at for the next few nights.


----------



## Donger (19 Aug 2018)

Metric Century a Month Challenge time again. It was today or never for this month, so off out I went. Did a roughly triangular route from Gloucester, first North Eastwards until just short of Pershore, where I hung a left for the Malverns. Then climbed up and did a slingshot around Great Malvern and back via West Malvern, British Camp and Hartpury. 65.1 miles in all (104.7km), so still in the challenge for my 44th consecutive month. The last 30 miles were a bit tough though .... straight into the teeth of a strong headwind. Enjoyed it though.
There are a pair of these wooden horses staring each other out across a roundabout in Tewkesbury. They commemorate a battle of the War of the Roses, and I've always liked them:




After that I happened upon the start of a vintage car show at Tewkesbury School, with little groups of classic cars turning up in twos and threes and putting in appearances over the next 5 or 6 miles. My favourites were a lovely old Austin Cambridge and a 1968 Ford Corsair in factory condition, Took me back to my childhood. Next up ... crossing the Avon on a lovely old stone bridge near Eckington:




After that, the Malverns loomed:




.... though this time I picked the easiest possible route up the East side, at Malvern Wells, from where the road led steadily but not steeply along the edge as far as Great Malvern, (you can see the line of houses showing the gentle gradient after the initial climb). After Great Malvern, the climbing started again past St Anne's Well and West Malvern. This picture was in Malvern Wells (Had to wear the Cyclechat shirt for this ride):




After an overcast start, the sun came out just as I started the climbing in earnest. (Typical!). Still.... it made for some great views across into Herefordshire and the distant mountains of Wales. I sat here for a while admiring the view and finishing off my drink:




A couple of miles further on, I came across the familiar sight of a packed out British Camp car park. There is a little booth there selling ice cream, tea and snacks, and I've used it several times before. Today I downed a life saving cuppa with a gorgeous chunk of soft and gooey date flapjack, and bought a bottle of fruit drink to replenish my bottle. After an exhilarating 38.3 mph descent to Welland, I then had a 25 mile slog into a stiff headwind in the sunshine all the way home ... which made sure I had no drink left by the time I flopped over the doorstep 6 hours and 25 minutes after starting out.
I do love that MCaM Challenge. Still in it, and got my (imperial) Eddington Number up to 57 today and brought up 2,000 miles for the year too, so feeling fine. I am going to ache tomorrow though.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

Biff600 said:


> Just 20 miles on the MTB today, I've the rest of the week off work so hopefully if the wind dies down a bit I'll bee out on the road bike tomorrow.
> 
> Meanwhile, a few pics from todays ride
> View attachment 425758
> ...


Was it a helicopter ride?


----------



## Tizme (19 Aug 2018)

Actually Fridays' ride. A circular ride from my village, Evercreech (by the Bath & West Showground) on the Two Tunnels Way to Bath and back via the Avon & Kennet Canal, almost to Bradford-On-Avon. 53 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1778752433

This made me chuckle:




On the cycleway! Obviously a Highways Engineers' idea of what a bike looks like!


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Aug 2018)

Bit of a ride report, bit of a bike report. Took my new Defy 3 out on a favorite rides, had a great time and I'm confident that its been money well spent. I changed from a medium to a small frame and it feels a lot more comfortable, especially riding on the hoods. The bike is certainly quicker, both on the climbs and on the flat. It just feels more eager and responsive. On quick descents on the drops the bike feels more twitchy and nervous than my old Carrera. I think is a combination of the a lighter bike a strong blustery wind and the change in frame size. I'll look forward to getting used to the new handling dynamics. The disc brakes were smooth, not many really steep descents so I'll have to wait to test them fully. 

Other than that, a very pleasant ride. For any Northants correspondents I noticed a steady stream of cyclists between the Brixworth Road in Holcot all the way to the Old turn in Walgrave. It looked like a social ride but with a wide range of different club jerseys. I'm not sure if any one can shed any light on this ? As I was going in the opposite direction it was difficult keeping up a succession of waves, nods and "mornings" !! 






Coffee and bike pic:


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

rugby bloke said:


> Bit of a ride report, bit of a bike report. Took my new Defy 3 out on a favorite rides, had a great time and I'm confident that its been money well spent. I changed from a medium to a small frame and it feels a lot more comfortable, especially riding on the hoods. The bike is certainly quicker, both on the climbs and on the flat. It just feels more eager and responsive. On quick descents on the drops the bike feels more twitchy and nervous than my old Carrera. I think is a combination of the a lighter bike a strong blustery wind and the change in frame size. I'll look forward to getting used to the new handling dynamics. The disc brakes were smooth, not many really steep descents so I'll have to wait to test them fully.
> 
> Other than that, a very pleasant ride. For any Northants correspondents I noticed a steady stream of cyclists between the Brixworth Road in Holcot all the way to the Old turn in Walgrave. It looked like a social ride but with a wide range of different club jerseys. I'm not sure if any one can shed any light on this ? As I was going in the opposite direction it was difficult keeping up a succession of waves, nods and "mornings" !!
> 
> ...


Lovely looking bike, but you definitely need to invest in a new water bottle.


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Lovely looking bike, but you definitely need to invest in a new water bottle.


Good point - I just grabbed the first bottle in the cupboard. I can see that some investment in coordinating bottles will be required. Not really thought about it until I looked at the photo !


----------



## fted33 (19 Aug 2018)

Really nice looking bike. Have fun looking for green bottles.


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

fted33 said:


> Really nice looking bike. Have fun looking for green bottles.


I was thinking blue otherwise there'd be too much green on the downtube. I really am sad aren't I? I need to get out more.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Aug 2018)

According to the met office my ride today was accomplished entirely in fog. Despite the clear (!) inaccuracy in that part of their forecast they seemed to have the wind direction right, or rather the constant westerly of the last three weeks was entirely absent. As I prefer to head out into the wind this was a welcome change, so I headed north east through Earlston and stopped at the top of the hill by Hume Castle. 







It's actually a folly rather than a real castle, but does have a great view to the south from the 'battlements'. 
Contiuing further east into Berwickshire I paused for reflection at the Hillary memorial. This is just off the B6460 and I'd often driven past the sign but never realised until exploring by bike a few years ago that it was a memorial to a pilot whose book I'd read when I was at school. 






More explanation on the rear of the memorial - 






I carried on for a bit more before turning south then back south west, where I had some Strava business to rectify. Leitholm village has a segment which I had done only once before. It also has a very nice pub where I'd stopped for a coffee and a cake and bumped into a former client and had a long chat with her. This had resulted in me being second slowest out of about 980 cyclists. Having rectified that, I stopped again for a picture of Hume Castle from the south. (Centre, on the horizon)






One of my original intentions had been to see the steam train which is hauling a special every Sunday during August to the Borders railway terminus at Tweedbank. I should have been able to see it on my way out, but according to real time trains it was running 160 minutes late. I returned via Tweedbank Station but must have just missed it departing back north. It had arrived three hours late, apparently due to a signal failure, but departed again two hours late after a shortened stopover. However, I did spot something new, or maybe just something I'd never noticed before, at the station. 





A track pump and a collection of tools attached by cables to the stand. The tools didn't include a cable cutter. 

Today's map - 





56.3 miles @ 15.8 mph, 3183 feet ascent.


----------



## mgs315 (19 Aug 2018)

rugby bloke said:


> Good point - I just grabbed the first bottle in the cupboard. I can see that some investment in coordinating bottles will be required. Not really thought about it until I looked at the photo !



Not at all. I’ve recently spent about £20 on new bottles to make my club bottles match my frame. I’m such a tart!


----------



## C R (20 Aug 2018)

This was yesterday's ride. I had planned a route that would take me through new territory, and hopefully another metric half.

It was overcast with ominous clouds and rather windy when I got up, but it was warm and the forecast was for no rain, so didn't take a rain jacket with me. Out at quarter to seven via Diglis and through town, past Foregate St towards Perdiswell, with hardly any traffic to contend with.

After Perdiswell was a left for Claines, and then a right over the A449 towards Fernhill Heath. I followed the lanes towards Droitwich, avoiding the A38, roughly following the Droitwich canal. I hadn't been this way before, and I missed a turn at Ladywood, but I realised my mistake soon, so I quickly got back on track. By now the clouds were clearing up, and I was glad I had decided to stick to light clothing.

I headed towards the A38 and crossed over it at Copcut Elm, skirting Droitwich. I got slightly confused by the new road layout in here. I carried on straight through a new development, only to find out that I should have turned right, as the road finished suddenly. On the way back I checked, and it is not marked as a no through road.

Eventually I reached Tagwell road, where it was right to go under the motorway, and then immediately left for Dunhampstead, where I took the right, over the canal and the level crossing for Trench Lane. From here the road was a bit more exposed, and the wind was against me, making progress rather laborious at times.

At Trench Lane took the right for Crawle, and then in Crawle a left for Braughton Hacket. Quiet and beautiful countryside which I will definitely ride again. Across the A422 at Braughton Hacket for Churchill, then White Ladies and across the A44 at Egdon heading towards Drakes Braughton via Windmill Hill. The wind was getting rather annoying at times, and I was starting to flag a bit.

From Drakes Braughton headed towards Wadborough, where checking the distance covered I noticed I would probably be a bit short of the 50 km, so added a little distance by zigzagging around Littleworth and Hatfield, but when I finally got home I was still 400m short, so went out again around the estate to pad up to the metric half. 31 miles at 14 mph. Third metric half in the bag.

I am enjoying the new routes and longer distances, though I need to improve my pacing, as I seem to start too strong and then flag towards the end.







The map to finish.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Aug 2018)

A couple of rides to report.

*Yesterday*: After a lazy get up (been over at @gavgav's for a barbecue sat night ) I got myself ready to go out early afternoon, only to be asked at the last minute to help out with something. By the time that was done I only had a short window of opportunity so did a quick ride taking in Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, the old canal path and back via Castlefields footbridge and Abbey Foregate.

It was all very pleasant and the knockabout bike really is improved by the new handlebar and drivetrain. Only one incident worth mentioning which was encountering a guy using the canal path for a bit of a razz on an unregistered motorbike with who I presume was his young daughter sat on his lap.

19.7 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*Today's* ride was planned to be a bit longer and I was aiming for my route to Melverley using the Raleigh. I set out into pretty good conditions for a ride with light wind, warm but rather overcast and misty across the hills. I had a bit of a wait to get onto the A49 but the drivers were well behaved when I did manage it, then on the way to Condover it started to drizzle. I wasn't too bothered about this at first but the drizzle got heavier and before I'd gone another two miles I was wet through.

By the time I got to the crossroads near Annscroft it was looking like the weather was set in for a while so I reluctantly cut it short by taking a right and heading to Meole Brace then home. Naturally the drizzle stopped when I got back  but it has been coming across in showers since so I'd probably not have enjoyed it much if I had carried on.

11.9 miles at 14.7 mph average. If it looks like clearing up I might try another shortish ride later on.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

Not nice here today but I was going stir crazy so I went for a 17 mile bimble. Dark misty and sometimes wet, but it blew the cobwebs away.


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Not nice here today but I was going stir crazy so I went for a 17 mile bimble. Dark misty and sometimes wet, but it blew the cobwebs away.
> 
> View attachment 425894
> View attachment 425895
> View attachment 425896


Respect for venturing out ... it looks like winter. I guess when the cycling fairy is whispering in your ear you just have to go out.


----------



## fted33 (20 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I was thinking blue otherwise there'd be too much green on the downtube. I really am sad aren't I? I need to get out more.



I know what you mean. I went for yellow on a matte grey frame.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Aug 2018)

rugby bloke said:


> Respect for venturing out ... it looks like winter. I guess when the cycling fairy is whispering in your ear you just have to go out.




Thanks. It was indeed. I was going a bit stir crazy. It wasn't cold though. It felt quite clammy.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2018)

fted33 said:


> Really nice looking bike. Have fun looking for green bottles.


 There are ten green bottles standing on my wall and if one should accidentally fall,I will know where it’s gone.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2018)

Back on the bike after a two and a half week-ish hiatus. In the mean time, I somehow managed to purchase some shimano road shoes, and spd pedals. Well, it's my second "cycle-versary" and I had to buy myself a present, didn't I? 

First ride back was yesterday, my first attempt at clipless. Well, I managed to capsize even before I got going.  I toppled gracelessly to the tarmac in front of a passing neighbour, skinned my left elbow and knee, gave myself a cyclist's tattoo on my right leg and bruised my ego somewhat. Picked myself up, managed to wobble off rather precariously and went for a seven mile spin that is my Pymoor - Downham loop as there aren't many junctions or much in the way of traffic. And funny, Mill Hill is nowhere near as daunting as it used to be... Managed to get home safely without embarrassing myself any further, although my right cleat came loose and I couldn't get my foot out when I stopped. 

Second attempt was today - after adjusting the cleats and tightening them properly. Change of tack, and decided to get going *before* clipping in this time. Was a little awkward, but managed it, and didn't capsize. So off I set on my 14 mile loop via Downham, Way Head, Coveney, Ely and Downham. Had a fabby ride despite it spitting with rain most of the way round, successfully negotiated a roundabout, a junction with a trunk road and a set of temporary traffic lights. Think I'm getting the hang of this clipless lark. (famous last words, I'm sure...)

Managed to knock 10 mins off my best time for this ride - that really blew my mind as the first part is quite hilly for these parts. But I did notice I was turning a bigger gear for the same effort compared to riding on flats. Even managed the drag up to Orwell Pit on the big chainring! 

Loads of cyclists out both yesterday and today. Mainly families yesterday - good to see loads of little 'uns on bikes. Today was a friendly mix of bods on roadies, hybrids and even an e-mtb. Bumped into a lady on a hybrid and a chap on a roadie twice on the way round - seems we were all doing the same loop, but I was doing it the other way round to them.  I always go round anti clockwise as it's easier at junctions 

Going to give it a break tomorrow and then have another crack at it on Wednesday. I want to get some miles into the legs as I have a little road trip planned for Wiggy and me while the Parental Unit is off on her hols.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Aug 2018)

Last night’s ride I shall entitle “Pistern and Puncturessssssssss”

So after a weekend of flat out excess- the holiday family came to town- it was time to atone for my sins and get back to it. What better I thought than a hilly little number to get the fire stoked up?

This was not really a planned route as such and I made it up as I went along, the only brief being it needed a few good hills. So after a lumpy slog through Whitwick and Griffydam I took a left turn off Top Brand and through Worthington village, zooming down Bull Hill and up n out the other side.

More lumpiness followed as I progressed towards Breedon, then a recovery of sorts and then firing up the legs for a bimble up Burney Lane in prep for what was about to come.....

From here it was the prelude to Pistern Hill, a local delight as I’m sure many on here will concur. This consists of a lumpy 2 miles or so to the start which starts with a nice downhill, followed by a little climb into Calke Village and then down again around Staunton Harold.

Before long, Pistern was upon me and I made it up with relative ease, despite not really going for it and in doing so still managed to shave 2 seconds off my previous best. The road surface is awful here and there’s potholes galore so it’s quite the challenge to juggle a 11% mile long climb with two bends and said surface as well!

Once recovered it was a quick roll into Ticknall and another good climb back out of the village before a nice recovery roll towards Stanton by Bridge.

At this stage I decided to go for Castle Donington and the Airport so I risked life and limb and sped along Swarkestone Bridge (a causeway) before turning off the A514 and along through Weston and Aston on Trent.

A quick leg rest preceded another leg stretch over the A50 and into Shardlow. Turning right at Cavendish Bridge I took a little road back under the A50 and into Castle Donington. And then “psssssssssssssssssss”........

Looking down at the back tyre I saw a big thorn sticking out of the tyre and it was flat quicker than I could say “puncture!”











After 10 minutes and a bit of handiwork with my “scabs” I was on my way again and made my way up yet another long slog that is Castle Donington and then it was around the Airport and Donington Park where I observed in the distance a nice black cloud right where I was heading.......

I started to pick up the pace back home to beat the inevitable shower as I rolled through Diseworth and Belton and it was just after here where the clouds began to leak..... on the plus side there is a segment I managed to smash in my effort to beat the rain!

One more final steady slog back through Thringstone and Whitwick and I was able to get back home- wet, but in one piece and somewhat refreshed- just in time to watch the footie.

39.3 in 2:21.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1785815530

https://www.relive.cc/view/1785815530


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2018)

After getting wet yesterday I tried again. I had to be up and about early anyhow so got on the road prompt and headed for Melverley as I'd intended yesterday.

Another warm morning with fairly light wind but still a bit overcast. I was surprised by the amount of traffic about at 7.30am but it was all fairly well behaved so no incidents worth noting.

To Pontesbury and Minsterley I was mostly riding against the wind, although that wasn't too onerous today, then had it helping to Westbury as my route meandered on the way to Crew Green and Melverley. I seemed to fly along through Melverley and on my way to Pentre, hitting 21 mph on the flat then finding the hill on the way to Great Ness didn't need too much effort today. It's great when things just feel right.

It was back to a slightly more average speed from Nib Heath on my way through Yeaton to Merrington as there are some undulations then a long gentle drag. I paused for a bite to eat overlooking Bomere Heath with a good clear view to the hills today.

There is some nice fast, easy riding through Hadnall to Astley then a couple more long gentle hills to tackle on the way to Upton Magna where I encountered a few cyclists - the first I'd seen so far this trip.

Having overtaken a rider I pressed on to Atcham and Cross Houses where the efforts made earlier in the ride started to catch up with me and I had to take it a little easier. I overtook another cyclist on the approach to Condover and managed to reach the A49 just as there was a gap in the traffic - very handy.

52.2 miles for the trip at 15.6 mph average. Quite happy with that.

Photos aren't very good today I'm afraid as I was concentrating on the ride.





On the way in to Pontesbury.





A nice clear view to the hills from my snack stop near Bomere Heath.





There was an event at Haughton last weekend. Hope they had a good turnout.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

Back from a 27 mile bimble for me . Weather was better than yesterday although there was a lot of mist in places. Cooler today as well. I did the Mach loop again then added the smaller loop on afterward.

It was nice to see a family of cyclists as well. Mum in the front. Maybe a 6 year old behind her followed up by dad with maybe a 4 year old sitting at the front of his bike chatting away to him.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2018)

Here, bananas, milk, eggs and biscuits


----------



## Katherine (21 Aug 2018)

First proper ride for 12 days. A 20 mile loop. Wish I'd gone clockwise so I didn't have to do the the steep hill out of the village when I was tired instead of the relatively flat path on the main road. I saw a few old Triumph cars pass me through Glazebrook and up the Cadishead Way.

The ironwork artist opposite Bents has been busy creating quite a menagerie. For a long time there was just the 2 horses, then the gorilla and now this amazing collection.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Aug 2018)

Utrecht is a great city to do a day trip. Something for all of us (16, 9 and me) Had a good purve at some MSR tents too. My life is so simple. Miffy museum is a rip off. Had to happen though.


----------



## booze and cake (21 Aug 2018)

I went for a ride out to the Thames Barrier and back along the river, a route I've not done for ages. A shiny thing meets some other shiny things.





As I passed the Dome I did a double take and noticed this massive upside down electricity pylon that looks like its fallen from the heavens.




Closer look through the fence.




I looked it up when I got home and its an art installation by Alex Chinneck, more info here: https://inspiringcity.com/2015/10/1...ylon-sticking-out-of-the-ground-in-greenwich/
And a bit further along the river towards the central London.....




At the bottom right of the pic is a girl with a camera, she is trying to photograph the thing on the shore line in the centre of the pic, no its not a washed up dead body, its a seal doing a bit of sunbathing! I've never seen one in London before. I assume it means the river is a lot cleaner than it once was, either that or this particular seal is not in the mood for sharing a beach with others, and this is the only bit of quiet beach it could find in scorching summer holidays Britain. The zoom on my camera is pretty rubbish so this is as zoomed in as I was able to get.




A very humid day so I was glad for a bit of a breeze along the river on the rest of the route homeward. My liver is looking forward to autumn, this long hot summer just encourages cold beer consumption.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Aug 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Ghostly Gears”.......

......By virtue of the fact that my planned 20 mile leg stretcher in this lovely warm sunshine was thrawrted yet again by a familiar friend- ghost shifting.

Got around 5 miles in and was doing some interval work when the all too familiar clunk-clunk-clunk reared it’s ugly head yet again to knacker my plans for a quickie ...only this time it was on the new bike!

Managed to limp it home gently and get it on the stand for a closer look. Thankfully the hanger isn’t bent so I’m hoping a tweak to the cable and a good degrease and lube will do the trick. From spinning it on the stand all seems good but I shall try it out under load tomorrow.

Anyhoo, not what I wanted today but 13.6 miles in about 49 mins so I guess it’s better than nowt eh?

https://www.strava.com/activities/1787817378

https://www.relive.cc/view/1787817378


----------



## Tizme (21 Aug 2018)

I decided I would cycle to Cheddar for a coffee and yet another ride up the Gorge (47 mile round trip) - it was probably an omen and I should have turned around and gone home again when a wasp flew into the side of my helmet just outside of Glastonbury, not content with the impact it decided to sting me before it went on its' way! Slightly smarting I carried on, only to find my usual coffee stop at the bottom of the Gorge was closed. Going on to the next one I ended up with an "instant" latte, but at least I got up the Gorge fairly easily (everything is relative). On the last big climb of the day, up a very narrow country lane, I was followed by WVM who was slowly getting closer to my rear wheel, with about 50m to go he decided to go for it, I moved to the left and hit the crumbling edge and went down. He did pull over at the top and asked if I was ok, completely oblivious that it was his action that had caused it. Rather than start an argument I said yes I was fine and asked him to go on, rather than go through more of the same. "Oh no," he said, "I'm stopping here for a break" Was it really THAT necessary to get passed me in the first place?
Despite all that, did I mention I also had some rain and passed a church offering free tea/coffee and cakes on Wednesdays? (It's Tuesday today) it was a lovely ride!


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Aug 2018)

A tandem ride tonight. Not far from home there were 2 blokes playing bagpipes in a lay-by..... nowt unusual there!
On through Toft and up to Kingston. On the way to the Eversdens a car to our rear was about to overtake us, it was a brow of a hill and he’d not seen the oncoming cyclist. I frantically waved my hand for him to pull back, which he did and the cyclist yelled ‘faaaaaacking idiot’ in a very plummy accent. So we saved Tarquin, hooray!

We went through Harlton and Haslingfield before stopping at the White Horse in Barton. Bitter shandy and some tapas 




From here we headed down Barton Road and into Cambridge. We stopped on Garrett Hostel bridge












Out of town via Eddington, Girton and Dry Drayton.

I’d even remembered to bring front and rear lights, I’m getting good at this cycling malarkey!

25 muggy miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1788249712


----------



## iancity (21 Aug 2018)

Not a ride, just wanted to say I absolutely love this thread. I genuinely find it inspirational 

Its not too often i don't want to go out, or don't look forward to a ride, but if I do, a quick 20 minutes reading through everyone's adventures gets my juices flowing again.

If I could post pictures on here easily (never works for me, no matter what people suggest) I would be a regular contributor but as it is I just enjoy following everyone else


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

iancity said:


> Not a ride, just wanted to say I absolutely love this thread. I genuinely find it inspirational
> 
> Its not too often i don't want to go out, or don't look forward to a ride, but if I do, a quick 20 minutes reading through everyone's adventures gets my juices flowing again.
> 
> If I could post pictures on here easily (never works for me, no matter what people suggest) I would be a regular contributor but as it is I just enjoy following everyone else




You don't have to post photos. Yes we like seeing them, but just having people talk about the rides they have done that day is still brilliant, and very welcome.


----------



## C R (21 Aug 2018)

iancity said:


> Not a ride, just wanted to say I absolutely love this thread. I genuinely find it inspirational
> 
> Its not too often i don't want to go out, or don't look forward to a ride, but if I do, a quick 20 minutes reading through everyone's adventures gets my juices flowing again.
> 
> If I could post pictures on here easily (never works for me, no matter what people suggest) I would be a regular contributor but as it is I just enjoy following everyone else


I only post photos half the time, the story, the route, what you saw, how you felt, that's as important as the photos.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Aug 2018)

C R said:


> I only post photos half the time, the story, the route, what you saw, how you felt, that's as important as the photos.



And I usually just post sh1te, but someone still reads it!!


----------



## Katherine (21 Aug 2018)

iancity said:


> Not a ride, just wanted to say I absolutely love this thread. I genuinely find it inspirational
> 
> Its not too often i don't want to go out, or don't look forward to a ride, but if I do, a quick 20 minutes reading through everyone's adventures gets my juices flowing again.
> 
> If I could post pictures on here easily (never works for me, no matter what people suggest) I would be a regular contributor but as it is I just enjoy following everyone else



Great post! Yes, It's the best thread on the forum by far! 



welsh dragon said:


> You don't have to post photos. Yes we like seeing them, but just having people talk about the rides they have done that day is still brilliant, and very welcome.



Ditto.


----------



## Aravis (21 Aug 2018)

An almost calm day was forecast today, with whatever wind there was going to be coming from the south west later. So it wasn't hard to decide which way to start out.










I tend to avoid the Quedgeley bypass these days; the lanes through Elmore and Longney are far pleasanter and have no real disadvantage. Once I'd joined the A38 there was nothing to dislike today with the lack of wind and I seemed to reach Almondsbury pretty quickly. In my head I was doing some planning for building a porch, and suddenly I'd be ten miles further on.

I picked a route through Easter Compton, Hallen and Henbury to pick up the Portway, alongside the river Avon. There was a time when I'd charge along the dual carriageway without a second thought; the wrong-side cycle track is rather bumpy in places but I'd rather be there nowadays.

Coming into Bristol that way meant I could pass under the Clifton Suspension Bridge, loop roung via Jacobs Well Road and ride over the bridge, which was quite elegant. Heading out towards the Avonmouth Bridge I found a route along the waterfront at Pill, which was new to me. Then through Avonmouth and along the sea wall at Severn Beach. I heard a curlew, which was nice. I know Severn Beach is a bit of a music hall joke, but there was a time when you could sit peacefully on the wall watching the sun set over the Monmouthshire Hills, with just the sound of the river. The bridge now totally dominates sound and vision.

Soon afterwards I found a useful cyclepath alongside the motorway, avoiding a nasty bit of busy road. For some reason this amused me intensely:






The watercourse I'm about to cross is not the boundary.

The wind gauges on the Severn Bridge were showing very little movement. Reaching Welsh soil, there's a lengthy climb past Chepstow Racecourse before dropping down to Tintern. The long-term temporary lights on the descent would be inconvenient to anyone cycling the other way. I left the valley at Redbrook, following the pleasant route to Coleford before the busy but just about bearable main road through Mitcheldean. There's a good way to avoid one particularly sharp climb by diverting south at Longhope via Blaisdon, the route the railway used to take.

I like the lanes through Huntley, Taynton and Tibberton - a nice finish to any ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> And I usually just post sh1te, but someone reads it!!




We know.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Aug 2018)

iancity said:


> Not a ride, just wanted to say I absolutely love this thread. I genuinely find it inspirational
> 
> Its not too often i don't want to go out, or don't look forward to a ride, but if I do, a quick 20 minutes reading through everyone's adventures gets my juices flowing again.
> 
> If I could post pictures on here easily (never works for me, no matter what people suggest) I would be a regular contributor but as it is I just enjoy following everyone else




How are you posting them, and on what kind of machine?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Aug 2018)

Sometimes I scold myself for being lazy in my days off, but then, thinking abut it, I was not really lazy!
Yesterday, after doing the usual boring housework, cutting the grass, doing some weeding, I jumped on the bike to the vet's, rode on to the local cycling hub (Freewheel north at the Green) to deliver some home baking, rode to the shops, once home did some more baking then went to yoga!
This morning I forced myself out of bed to join the 10.30 hub ride, the Tuesday's ones being a sedate affair for beginners, but attended by all with a few spare hours just for the social side of it.
Overcast but a very hot day, we headed not far to the Botanic Gardens, using the riverside cycling path and Kelvingrove Park.
Some short, steep hills thrown in for good measure by the excellent ride leaders, to give the beginners a wee challenge.
On logging in to Strava this evening, I discovered that @Bobby Mhor was nearby, had I known I would have cycled to meet you!
On the way home, I stopped along the Clyde path to fill my water bottle with blueberries, as seems fashionable on CC at the moment 
About 18 miles for me, a couple of pictures for you.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Aug 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Sometimes I scold myself for being lazy in my days off, but then, thinking abut it, I was not really lazy!
> Yesterday, after doing the usual boring housework, cutting the grass, doing some weeding, I jumped on the bike to the vet's, rode on to the local cycling hub (Freewheel north at the Green) to deliver some home baking, rode to the shops, once home did some more baking then went to yoga!
> This morning I forced myself out of bed to join the 10.30 hub ride, the Tuesday's ones being a sedate affair for beginners, but attended by all with a few spare hours just for the social side of it.
> Overcast but a very hot day, we headed not far to the Botanic Gardens, using the riverside cycling path and Kelvingrove Park.
> ...


@Pat "5mph"
I passed through Kelvingrove as you were all having an outdoor lunch, damn, I missed home baking

Some photos from yesterday, as you can by Pat's and mine, it was a dullish day
Stewart Memorial Fountain, Kelvingrove Park





Some bloke lying wasted in a beetle, Langbank





Pollok House


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> I decided I would cycle to Cheddar for a coffee and yet another ride up the Gorge (47 mile round trip) - it was probably an omen and I should have turned around and gone home again when a wasp flew into the side of my helmet just outside of Glastonbury, not content with the impact it decided to sting me before it went on its' way! Slightly smarting I carried on, only to find my usual coffee stop at the bottom of the Gorge was closed. Going on to the next one I ended up with an "instant" latte, but at least I got up the Gorge fairly easily (everything is relative). On the last big climb of the day, up a very narrow country lane, I was followed by WVM who was slowly getting closer to my rear wheel, with about 50m to go he decided to go for it, I moved to the left and hit the crumbling edge and went down. He did pull over at the top and asked if I was ok, completely oblivious that it was his action that had caused it. Rather than start an argument I said yes I was fine and asked him to go on, rather than go through more of the same. "Oh no," he said, "I'm stopping here for a break" Was it really THAT necessary to get passed me in the first place?
> Despite all that, did I mention I also had some rain and passed a church offering free tea/coffee and cakes on Wednesdays? (It's Tuesday today) it was a lovely ride!
> View attachment 426183


A like for writing it up but  for all the stuff that went wrong. I hope the next trip is better.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2018)

After going for it a bit yesterday I needed something a little more sedate today. I took the knockabout bike (being a heavier, slower beast it's easier to resist the temptation to try and push it hard) and headed for Cardington the reverse way to usual.

I started off heading for Meole Brace and Weeping Cross before turning south for Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. My resolution to take it easy didn't get off to a good start as the first couple of miles were wind assisted. Even when I turned back into the wind the speed stayed reasonably high for a while until I hit my first real climb and then it felt like yesterday suddenly caught up with my legs.

Settling down into a gentler pace in lower gears I took in the scenery instead as I wound my way up climbs to Harnage then Harnage Grange. On the road to Harley I decided to actually go into the village for a change as I usually skirt past it. A few photos were taken here and I got barked at furiously by a couple of dogs.

The road to Hughley was next which was quite slow going as it was directly into the wind and it's a little bit undulating. I took a right then left at the end which meant a bit more climbing rewarded by a good bit of descent past Church Preen School.

On the next climb I was caught by another rider who rode with me a short way to chat. He was headed for the Church Stretton area to drop in on a few farmers and get their goodwill for a forthcoming fell race to cross their land.

Reaching the crossroads for Longville I was disappointed to see that the road workers I met in the area last time I was here hadn't touched the massive pothole in the middle of the junction. On top of that, on the stretch of road that they were working on they seem to have only patched random holes and left others close by that were equally bad untouched. I don't get it.

From Cardington I had the biggest climb of the trip but from this side it's fairly steady so I just wound my way up then enjoyed the fast and twisty descent the other side. At the bottom I had the wind at my back, where it would stay for most of the way home and got up some nice quick cruising speeds, only spoiled by a pipe and ramps across the road and needing to give way to a farm vehicle.

33.7 miles this time at 12.8 mph average. That last figure flatters me a bit. If I hadn't had the tailwind to finish it would have been rather slower.






An atmospheric look towards the Wrekin.













Some shots of Harley.





A small gathering of @Speicher's friends.


----------



## Dirk (22 Aug 2018)




----------



## C R (22 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> And I usually just post sh1te, but someone still reads it!!


Oh, I think I am guilty of that too, the posting (and the reading )


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Aug 2018)

C R said:


> Oh, I think I am guilty of that too, the posting (and the reading )



It’s par for the course.......


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Aug 2018)

Pete M joined in again today. He's just back from hols. As I rolled up Pete was fixing Jules H's bike. Lots to catch up with as we eventually got underway. We took an unusual route by Pirton village to Pirton Church today but the rest was fairly standard on the way to Bishampton. The lanes we took from there were traditional too. Always a pleasant run out. The Ladies at the fishing lakes did us some lovely refreshments and soon we took the way by Oddingley pausing on the canal bridges. On the second we were amazed at how badly one of the narrow boats was being steered. We even heard him crunch the bottom at the side of the canal. Is there an equivalent for "road hog" on a canal? This guy was all over the place. We continued as usual through White Ladies Aston and took the southerly run in for Upton. On the way a rider thought he'd race us. I was surprised Jules took up the challenge and when Pete did too - well I just had to join in. Suffice to say we put our racer friend in his place  We parted at Upton and I took my standard run back. Nice sociable outing to grab a few miles. 70 smiles


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> It’s par for the course.......





I always enjoy your posts.You rides are usually in the areas I rode in frequently when I lived in Loughborough. E and my mate used a lot of those areas as training rides

Have to up my mileage a bit and rel live my past.,then again I might just read your posts.


----------



## Tizme (22 Aug 2018)

Hoping to get a few hours to ride out to Pitney (near Langport) tomorrow, rumour has it that Glebe Farm do good coffee and Gluten Free cake (I'm a Coeliac - not a fad follower!). All going well I shall report back with my findings!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Aug 2018)

75km Dutch Hill or headwind. Call it what you like. Either way today was the oldest unicorn’s longest, loaded ride. So proud of her. She’s a bit green round the gills and is craving Chinese food. Normal service will be resumed.


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Aug 2018)

First day of riding after our family road trip to Italy. I averaged 18.2 mph on my short morning commute and then extended my home ride to 28 miles with an average of 16 mph.
Didn’t feel too bad after no riding and filling my face with food and drink for the past couple of weeks!


----------



## iancity (22 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5357705, member: 9609"]we're going to have to get you trained up, I used to know your area well, spent a lot of time working there, I would love to see your rides[/QUOTE] OK - so what I really would like to be able to do is post the Strava picture of a ride that spiderweb in the post above has done. Nowhere can I find that sort of image on my Strava feed yet I see it pops up on lots of peoples posts :-(


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Aug 2018)

pawl said:


> I always enjoy your posts.You rides are usually in the areas I rode in frequently when I lived in Loughborough. E and my mate used a lot of those areas as training rides
> 
> Have to up my mileage a bit and rel live my past.,then again I might just read your posts.



That’s very nice of you to say @pawl  ....and here’s another one, just for you :- 

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Club Night”

The penultimate Wednesday night TT for the year took place tonight and “thankfully” it was only a 4.3 mile effort along Top Brand at Griffydam, just up from the clubhouse.

Had a steady 5 mile bimble up to said clubhouse more to check whether my iddy biddy problem with the ghost shifting had gone and I’m pleased to say it has! 

Said my hellos, got my number, chewed the fat for 20 mins then off for a couple of mile warm up the legs for the impending effort. The event started at 1845 and I was no.19 so I had a little time to get myself prepped, I still don’t think I’m cut out for this kind of riding but as it’s only my second go at it I may be a little hasty in my self appraisal.

The time to go soon came round and my plan was to start steady in a lower gear and gradually change up, hit the drops and settle in for the effort. It worked brilliantly- for the first mile, which was good because that was being timed as a split. After that it was a bit more of an effort to maintain speed and I quickly hit the red and stayed there for the duration of the TT, which was 11:55 for me.

I was pleased as I had about 15 mins targeted in my head so I was well ahead of that.

A coffee, cake and chinwag later and it was back home to a hyper-excited dog, a poorly wife and Chinese style chicken for tea.

About 17ish tonight. Oh and the split timing for the first mile didn’t stand as there was a problem with the stop watch....


----------



## Donger (22 Aug 2018)

I'm sure someone on here reported a sighting of bagpipers in Cambridgeshire the other day. Today it was my turn. Didn't _see_ any, but when passing through the Severnside village of Saul tonight, I heard the unmistakable catawailing of a piper coming from someone's back garden. There's some Pictish devilry afoot in England at the moment methinks. Am I missing the significance of some Scottish calendar event perhaps, @Pat "5mph", @User9609 , @Mrs M ,@pjd57 etc? As to the ride, a pleasant 23.5 miles starting in sunshine and ending with my lights on and accompanied by the sound of an owl. Nice.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2018)

With such a wonderful warm, sunny (if blustery) late afternoon, it would have been criminal *not* to go out on the bike... 

Fancied a bit of a longer ride today, so got everything squared away early, and then I was off at tea time with a couple of hours in hand. Rode out via O Furlong to Pymoor, and from there towards the sidings until I met up with the B1411 that runs alongside the Hundred Foot. Just as I reach the Hundred Foot, there's a well-spoken older chap on his phone, with a very smart road bike leant up against the bank. Front wheel was off, so either a p*ncture, pinged spoke or a pringle incident. Stopped to see if he needed help, but he said he was OK and waved me on with a smile.

Have to say, since I've been down that way last, the road has really deteriorated. The edges are crumbling, parts have sunk by more than a foot, and there are cracks in the tarmac that are wide and deep enough for me to put my leg down them to the knee! 

From there, it was under the railway, past the pumping station and towards the junction with the A1101. Discovered a walnut tree growing randomly by the side of the road, so I shall definitely keep an eye on it till the nuts are ripe...  A short blast along the A1101 takes me over the suspension bridge, along the causeway and into Welney. Sat down on my favourite bench outside the Lamb and Flag and had a banana.

After a short break, it was back on the bike, retracing my wheel tracks over the causeway. It's so lovely and green there now, a far cry from the muddy, mucky mess of earlier in the year. Following the A1101 takes me all the way to Littleport. That was hard work, as I was riding into a freshening breeze. With a bit of time in hand, I did a loop around Littleport before heading home via Black Bank and Downham Common.

I wasn't the only one with the same idea of going for a ride, as I encountered ten cyclists, all really friendly; one chap on a hybrid, two lads doing tricks on BMX bikes and seven bods on roadies. Think the  brings us all out of the woodwork.

Only slight downside was a numpty who yelled abuse from his car because I was riding three feet from the edge of the road. 

20 very enjoyable miles. And that post ride  tasted wonderful. Plus getting the hang of this clipless lark. Clipping and unclipping is getting easier.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Aug 2018)

Donger said:


> Am I missing the significance of some Scottish calendar event perhaps, @Pat "5mph", @User9609 , @Mrs M ,@pjd57 etc?


Well, last weekend we had the bag piping championship competition.
It was in Glasgow Green, a bit of a distance from you


----------



## JhnBssll (22 Aug 2018)

An eventful ride around Tunstall forest this evening - A group of us met up for a ride organised by my lbs as we had done last week. 3 miles in and we'd already had 2 crashes, both resulting in broken collarbones  The trail was clear and conditions good, I guess it just happens sometimes! Be safe out there, look after yourselves


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> An eventful ride around Tunstall forest this evening - A group of us met up for a ride organised by my lbs as we had done last week. 3 miles in and we'd already had 2 crashes, both resulting in broken collarbones  The trail was clear and conditions good, I guess it just happens sometimes! Be safe out there, look after yourselves


----------



## Katherine (22 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> An eventful ride around Tunstall forest this evening - A group of us met up for a ride organised by my lbs as we had done last week. 3 miles in and we'd already had 2 crashes, both resulting in broken collarbones  The trail was clear and conditions good, I guess it just happens sometimes! Be safe out there, look after yourselves


Yikes.
I sometimes wonder why I have never fancied mountain biking and then I remember why.
Stay safe yourself!


----------



## Katherine (22 Aug 2018)

iancity said:


> OK - so what I really would like to be able to do is post the Strava picture of a ride that spiderweb in the post above has done. Nowhere can I find that sort of image on my Strava feed yet I see it pops up on lots of peoples posts :-(


I think the strava pictures are screen shots.
If you zoom into it you don't see any more details. 
So if you want to include one in a post, take a screenshot of the part of your strava page that doesn't include your name etc. Then on here, click on the upload a file button and go to the folder on your device where the screen shots are saved.


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5358840, member: 9609"]are screenshots saved somewhere automatically ? 
i thought they were just copied to the clipboard, after I do a screenshot I open my photoeditor (psp) and paste in, then crop and save.
so could there be a folder on my pc that has all the screenshots I have ever taken ?[/QUOTE]
I think it depends!
Maybe not on older devices. 
I'm not sufficiently techy.
I'm on Windows 10 and my screenshots are in the one drive thing. 
On my android phone, the screenshots are in the photos in their own album.

So, if they're not automatically saved, you do need to save it before uploading into here. 
And, as you do, crop out your own personal stuff before saving. 

Hopefully someone else will know a bit more about it.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2018)

I was out by 9 am this morning. Only 12 miles done but I made up for it by upping the gears and going he'll for leather round the entire route. .





View attachment 426458








The 2nd photo was taken looking towards Cader Idris.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Aug 2018)

iancity said:


> OK - so what I really would like to be able to do is post the Strava picture of a ride that spiderweb in the post above has done. Nowhere can I find that sort of image on my Strava feed yet I see it pops up on lots of peoples posts :-(



Have a look in your Windows Start menu for Snipping Tool (assuming you're on Windows) It's a handy little tool that lets you select any part of whatever is on your screen and copy it to the clipboard. From there you can paste it directly into a post or save it in png format to be used later.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Aug 2018)

Sheesh that Dutch Hill is steep today. Last 35km slog back to the ferry terminal. I think the sea might rock us to sleep tonight. Early as usual so we’re just killing time cruising the snack bars. Ina’s snack bar is a winner.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Aug 2018)

My short morning commute was fine 6.7 miles with an average of 18.1 mph.
Like a fool I skipped lunch and set off for my extended home commute, 8 miles in I felt terrible, hungry and no energy. I usually carry a couple of emergency gels but I’d given these to a friend who was struggling on a recent ride. I ate 3 or 4 apples pinched from a tree at the side of the road and carried on.
After another 10 miles or so I felt even worse, shaking and a stomach ache, so I threw in the towel and called my friend who came out and rescued me!
After a bath and some food I feel fine now but I’ve never felt so bad whilst riding.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Aug 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> My short morning commute was fine 6.7 miles with an average of 18.1 mph.
> Like a fool I skipped lunch and set off for my extended home commute, 8 miles in I felt terrible, hungry and no energy. I usually carry a couple of emergency gels but I’d given these to a friend who was struggling on a ride. I ate 3 or 4 apples that I pinched from a tree at the side of the road and carried on.
> After another 10 miles or so I felt even worse, shaking and a stomach ache, so I threw in the towel and called my friend who came out and rescued me!
> After a bath and some food I feel fine now but I’ve never felt so bad whilst riding.




Glad you feel ok now.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2018)

Been away in France for the past couple of weeks or so. Had a brief ride just outside Paris after a very wearing day at Disney, then some great riding in the Dordogne, far more than I expected with over 120 miles done in the week we were there. It's rather hilly, and some rides saw 100ft per mile in some really warm weather. I'll admit to quitting one ride just 6 miles in at the top of the first hill, with 1 bottle already drunk it was the sensible option at the temperature topped 100F








Last couple of days on Ile de Re with a 25 mile trundle out to the lighthouse. 
Back to the delights of British drivers now


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Aug 2018)

I took the Raleigh out on my Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna route this morning.

Bright and sunny to start, with damp roads after overnight rain and it was a little cooler although still good for t-shirt and shorts.

I set out with the aim of taking it fairly easy due to tired legs but that resolution got lost somewhere along the way. I did at least avoid going at the hills too fast though.

34.5 miles at 15.4 mph average. The Raleigh could do with a clean now.





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc look good in the clear air after the rain.





The Wrekin from Cressage Bridge.


----------



## Tizme (23 Aug 2018)

Managed to get to Pitney to test out Glebe Farm Cafe (confusingly signposted as Pitney Farm Shop!).
Quite a success! Nice piece of Gluten Free Lemon cake which went down a treat (literally - normally I'm too mean to buy cake).
The ride itself was really pleasant, the first 15 miles being my old commute route, it is amazing how thick skinned I must have been to the close passes I used to have to put up with if the ones I had today were anything to go by. I had the "40 driver" (40mph no matter what the speed limit or road conditions are) who decided to overtake with oncoming traffic and not deviate from his line or change speed and then had the cheek to wag his finger at me when I shouted (more of a yelp really). At Bridgehampton I had a 4x4 driver take the corner on the wrong side of the line as he couldn't multi-task (drive and text at the same time) and finally (that I can remember as stand-out stupid driving) the boy racer who decided to overtake on a bend at 50mph and give me 30cms clearance!
Other than that it was really quite pleasant!! The cycling was easy, the weather much better than Tuesday AND most importantly the Farm Shop cafe was open:




The wild flowers outside the cafe:





Best signpost I've seen in years:




And finally, the route:


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Aug 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Sheesh that Dutch Hill is steep today. Last 35km slog back to the ferry terminal. I think the sea might rock us to sleep tonight. Early as usual so we’re just killing time cruising the snack bars. Ina’s snack bar is a winner.
> 
> View attachment 426481




A couple of years ago I rode that path from Maasluis to Hook in a 40mph headwind. Parts of it were funny, other bits nearly made me cry!


----------



## Jon George (24 Aug 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> An eventful ride around Tunstall forest this evening - A group of us met up for a ride organised by my lbs as we had done last week. 3 miles in and we'd already had 2 crashes, both resulting in broken collarbones  The trail was clear and conditions good, I guess it just happens sometimes! Be safe out there, look after yourselves


As I've just refitted Pasty #2 The CX and have been charging around on as many bridleways as I can, I'll bear this mind. Hope everyone affected gets well soon.


----------



## Jon George (24 Aug 2018)

Out and about on Pasty #2 The CX to see what she's like on longer road conditions. I bagged another point for the 50k challenge and, though the much wider tyres and lower pressures were a bit harder work, it seems like I've found my Universal Steed. (I could, of course, have put more air in the tyres to compensate for it being all on-road, but the difference wasn't that much and it felt like I was riding a rather fast sofa.)

Out near Crowfield and Gosbeck with Jay.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Aug 2018)

It's WWC 2018 on Sunday. So I fitted a 28 sprocket for the severe climbing involved. That lead me to take a ride out to fettle the rear mech and get the bike event ready. I was hoping to dodge the showers that were about too. I hadn't realised how strong the wind was tho'. I dived into the lanes and headed off over the Marsh. Road works prevented my usual progress so I had to divert by Longdon and back into the lanes eventually for Bushley. By this time I'd stopped a few times and twiddled the rear mech low setting adjuster. Things were getting better - honest. By the time I tested the 28 sprocket on the hill before Strensham I was happy I'd got things as best as possible. The ride back was into that wind but shelter from Upton helped. As I rode the last mile the rain started but I got in just as a proper deluge was unleashed. All set now for WWC. 36 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Aug 2018)

First proper ride out since returning from France on Wednesday. Opted for an afternoon ride on the trike, and followed a previous route out through Wentworth, along the A30 and back through Windsor Great Park. All very nice, leg trouble in the park needed magic pills to resolve but didn't spoil the ride. 15.5 miles.


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Aug 2018)

Bit of a 'jour sans' today (pardon the francais), possibly caused by the blustery wind or more likely by having to wear 3/4 bibs and a long sleeved base layer under my cycling top for the first time this - autumn - because that is what it felt like. I went out after w*rk and decided on a familiar loop so I didn't really need to think about where I was going. But after climbing the Woll and bombing down the other side I decided to go exploring. There is a dead end road near Ashkirk that I have never had any reason to go up, so now being as good a time as any gave it a blast. The road alongside the Todrig burn is pothole free and relatively flat and initially has some good views of the Alemoor climb (a more common route) before becoming a bit more remote feeling. The tarmac runs out after three miles where I stopped to view this v des res, req refurb and upgrade.






It comes with a fine rural outlook and three very nosey neighbours.






I retrieved the bike before its weight provoked a total collapse of the structure and headed back down the glen. There were lots of rowan trees covered in bright red berries which just reinforced my belief that winter is coming.

Just east of Lilliesleaf a tractor and trailer stopped at a field entrance to give way then followed me for the next three miles, which did at least inspire me to go flat out to keep ahead of it.
The mojo having briefly returned I detoured two miles from my normal route home to pass the w*ork's HQ so that I could blow snot rockets in its general direction. This proved to be a big mistake. Down in the HQ bunker some minion must have been monitoring the CCTV and spotted an employee failing to salute in the correct manner. An immediate air stirke was summoned in the form of a huge black cloud which appeared out of nowhere. I attempted to outsprint it home, but just two miles from safety (ie I would have been dry but for the detour) the torrential downpour struck. The met office had predicted their usual 5% chance of rain so this rain was clearly the action of some higher power.

Today's map -






37.4 miles @ 14.5 mph, 2499 feet upwards.


----------



## simonali (24 Aug 2018)

I rode about a mile to the only field I knew that still had some haybales in it, took a few photies and then rode home again because I was having some wheels delivered!


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I rode about a mile to the only field I knew that still had some haybales in it, took a few photies and then rode home again because I was having some wheels delivered!



You got out on the bike. 

I took one look out of the door and thought the better of it.


----------



## simonali (24 Aug 2018)

I had to go to work afterwards so I couldn't go out again after the courier came.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I had to go to work afterwards so I couldn't go out again after the courier came.



Ah, botheration xxx


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2018)

Couple of days off work yesterday & today. Thanks to the lousy weather, yesterday was a day at home doing basic chain cleaning & lubing on all 8 bikes and frame/wheel cleaning as necessary (once I'd done the washing, vacuuming, ironing, mopping the kitchen floor, etc)

Today was a lot cooler & breezier, but at least I had a bit of time to get out. This morning it was a trip to the bottle bank & some shopping - a 14 mile on & off road round trip on the Voodoo that could have been done in under 5 miles (but where's the fun in that?)




And in much the same vein, Evans Cycles recently opened a new branch in Martlesham, about eight miles from me. Having ordered a pair of ex display Hummvees on line, I opted to have them delivered to the store for collection and they arrived today. So, having cut the lawn and had lunch after the bottle bank run I went out to collect them, but took the long way round of a 35 mile loop instead of the 16 mile direct trip.




And now for 7 straight days of commuting...


----------



## Stonechat (25 Aug 2018)

Went out today
Original idea was a time trial type session (solo) but it was so windy so just did a loop down to Windlesham and back over the new bridge

Did 27.82 miles @ average moving speed of 17.8 mph 738 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1793910419

Another short outing in the afternoon to the shops
https://www.strava.com/activities/1794252498

Edit Just found this incomplete email from yesterday - cannot be bothered to add more so here it is


----------



## colly (25 Aug 2018)

Out on a forum ride organised by @ColinJ . Colin and @Littgull were arriving at Harrogate station at 10.30am so I set of perhaps a bit too early at just before 9am. It's about 15 miles from my place but I wanted to take it steady so I gave myself plenty of time. As it happened I got to the station dead on 10am so I had a half hour to kill reading the paper.
Colin and Brian turned up bang on time and we set of and made for Ripley where we were to meet up with @Oldfentiger and two of Colin's pals Carrie and Kevin.
We took the 'Harrogate Greenway' which is a cycle track along the bed of an old railwayline.









In Ripley we met up with Colin's friends, and also @Oldfentiger .
Out of Ripley via a couple of miles of off road track, an extension of the Harrogate Greenway I suppose.Which I'm told will eventually link up with Pately Bridge. Picking up tarmac again we crossed the main Ripley to Pately Bridge road and took the uphill route passing Brimham Rocks.

Kevin, Carrie, Littgull and Oldfentiger





and Colin following on having stopped for a 'comfort break'





As you can see despite the dire warnings of the MetOffice is was in fact a sunny day. Well in parts anyway.

So up and then down again to re-cross the Ripley/Pately road and into Glasshouses and then Bewerley, which is at the foot of Greenhow Hill.

Looking from The Royal Oak towards Pately Bridge:






Down to the park by the river in Pately Bridge and a left which took us alongside Gouthwaite Reservoir and Ramsgill. A short run and we were in Lofthouse and at the bottom of Trapping Hill. The big climb of the day.

It was a climb. And it was big.

Once you get started the first one third of the climb doesn't drop below 10% and is mostly 12% to 15% and a maximum of 18.5%. The remaining two thirds of the climb ranges between 4% and just over 6%.
1.8 miles in all climbing 837 feet. A photo taken from the top:





Down the other side was a long, long sweeping decent. Taken carefully, be me at least, because of the sheep on the road.
We crossed this bridge at Leighton Reservoir where we had a break/hold up while Colin fixed a puncture he'd picked up:





Being a bit short on time the route was changed and shortened so we would be in Masham in time to meet @Julia9054 and @Almartino at the cafe.
I think we got there pretty much the same time as they did.
Nice cafe, and baked beans on toast and cup of tea later we were on the road again, in the rain, making our way back towards Ripley.
The rain stopped and out came the sun and it was a lovely up and down route through some glorious countryside, taking in Swinton, Grewthorpe, Kirkby Malzeard, Risplith, Sawley, Fountains Abbey and Bishop Thornton eventually skirting the grounds of Ripley Castle and back into Ripley.
The company broke up here with Carrie, Kevin and Oldfentiger collecting their vehicles with ColinJ, Littgull, Julia and Almartino getting back onto the Harrogate Greenway again and making for Harrogate.
Just outside Harrogate Julia and Al split for Knaresborough and Me, ColinJ and Littgull made our way into Harrogate.
I parted company with them near the station and made my way back to Leeds via the A61. Not the best of choices but it was the most direct route after a long tiring day. Up Harewood Bank and through Wike into Shadwell and home.
Great day out with 84 miles covered with 6800 feet of climbing.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/27013121


----------



## Nonethewiser (25 Aug 2018)

Nice one Colly, an interesting write up and pics - looks like a great ride!


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2018)

Despite best intentions I didn't manage to get my 100km challenge ride in whilst in France, so time constraints meant it had to be today. I had what looked like a nice route planned, and on another day it probably would have been. Not today though, the legs were still feeling yesterdays pills so felt empty from the off. The first 40 miles were tough, and if it weren't a challenge ride I'd have gone home
Familiar territory to Pirbright, then new stuff through Aldershot, Farnborough, Farnham (horrible town centre) and back through Badshot Lea. Horrible short sharp hills that I just couldn't get on with, but made it up the lot with a bit of huffing, puffing and the occasional bit of cursing....
Full marks to the 6 Twickenham CC riders on the way onto Chobham for the car shout on the blind bridge 




64.1 miles done with 1040m of climbing. Look forward to falling asleep in front of the F1 qualifying now.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2018)

Nonethewiser said:


> Nice one Colly, an interesting write up and pics - looks like a great ride!


I organised the ride, but it was at the suggestion of @Oldfentiger who had done pretty much that route last year on a sportive in aid of Parkinson's Disease Research. 

That ride started and finished at Ripley but I added the cycle path from Harrogate so that @Littgull and I could travel there by train. It is a great cycle path. I think that as many as possible of these old disused railway lines should be turned into similar shared-use paths before houses, shops, industrial estates or roads get built on them. It is unlikely that many of the lines will ever be reopened for trains!

The other change that I made to the original route was to get us off the B-road through Pateley Bridge onto the nice lane through Glasshouses instead. I suspect that the sportive organisers avoided it because of a steep descent and how narrow the road was in places.

It really is a nice area for cycling. It is slightly to the east of the Yorkshire Dales and most of the hills seem to be a bit easier than than those in the national park, Trapping Lane being a very notable exception! 

I'll organise a similar ride again next year, or go on one organised by @Julia9054. (I had intended to do her ride a few weeks ago but there was supposed to be industrial action on the trains that day so I didn't go.)


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Aug 2018)

Tandem time today. Mrs Dave was grumbling that she could see evidence of windy weather, I ignored her!
Just out of Hardwick we spied some bikes up ahead, by the Caldecote roundabout we were with them. It was a Breeze ride. We had a little chat. Mrs Dave had looked them up before, but rides never coincide with her life, but she told them she’d make an effort. They were off to Waresley GC. So were we, but by the longer route. We left them, saying we would see them later.

We turned for Knapwell and Connington. The A14 works are taking shape





In Graveley a couple of solo bikes with racks and very light panniers turned right where we were turning left. We followed them. Eventually through Croxton we caught up with them. Turns out they were from Peterborough and they’re riding to Paris over the weekend. Eurostar back on Tuesday.
We shot off on them as we knew we had a nice down hill section.






Not long after we were at the garden centre.. Mrs Dave went to get the teas and I earwigged the conversationfrom the Breeze girls...... Poldark, and the merits of Mr Poldark! How predictable.

The treasurer returned with goodies




As the Breeze girls were leaving a conversation was struck up. Apparently they’ll let me go with them if I wear a wig....but I told them that Mrs Dave wouldn’t be coming with them as they were talking about men as sexual objects. It didn’t wash!
Coming out of the garden centre we spotted a woodosaurus




Down to Gamlingay and along to Hatley and Arrington, then cutting through Wimpole. I’d love to be a scaffold company owner around Cambridge, they must be raking it in....





Out the driveway, and someone was just going to work...





Up Old Wimpole hill and home via Bourn and Toft.
Almost 41 windy miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1796043208


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2018)

It's a nicer day than I'd expected from yesterday's forecast so I took the chance to get some more miles in on the knockabout bike. Nothing too long this time, heading over Lyth Hill to Condover then through Boreton, Cross Houses, Attingham Park, Upton Magna, Uffington, Sundorne, a meandering route through the town centre then home.

The first bit to Condover went pretty well and going through Boreton was done on a whim as I don't go that way very often. I got accosted by someone looking for directions to the motocross track at Boreton which unfortunately I wasn't able to help with. I know roughly where it is but have no idea how you actually reach it.

I'd had it quiet when crossing the A49 but the next main road crossing at Cross Houses was different and I had to wait a while for a gap in the traffic. Anyone would think it was a Bank Holiday weekend.

Having gone through Attingham Park (also busy today) I was on my way to Upton Magna when I got asked for directions again, this time by a guy who was walking and wanted to know the way to Wellington. I told him (very easy directions from where we were) but he wasn't happy when I mentioned it's about 8 miles away.

There were a few cyclists from Upton Magna onwards which is always a nice thing to see. At Uffington I started along the old canal path but turned off before getting to the muddy bit and made my way through Sundorne to Heathgates Island before rejoining the marked cycle route along Sydney Avenue and along the riverside.

I'd intended to go past the prison but changed my mind and turned up Watergate (got some use out of low range on this climb) and into the town centre which was very busy today. After taking a tour round the town centre I ended up on St. Chads Terrace and headed down Claremont Bank and into The Quarry where I suddenly noticed that my speedometer was missing. After thinking for a moment I realised I'd unclipped it while pushing my bike when taking photos up by St. Chad's and hadn't clipped it back in. I headed back up there and did find the device, but unfortunately it had been run over at least once and is smashed.

That rather spoiled the rest of the ride back. I did drop in to Halfords (as it was on the way) to see if they had a replacement but couldn't see an equivalent in their display so headed home.

Obviously I can't quote speed and distance today. I'd guess at about 24 miles for the trip.





Taken from the old Atcham Bridge. I'd hoped the fisherman would stand out a bit better than he has in the photo.





On the way into Attingham Park.





Up by the Hall.





View into The Quarry from St. Chad's Terrace.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Aug 2018)

@colly 
That looks like a good ride, but a scarily low reservoir!!!

Granted, this is winter, but looks to be a darned sight healthier levels
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3378485


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2018)

With holidays and illness it's been a couple of months since Leicester Ccers have had a ride together . But today @tallliman had recovered enough to plan a ride and everyone could make it .I was out the door at 0630 to put a few miles in to get an imperial ton in . Did a loop out to Desford around Markfield Loughborough to the meeting point 7 miles from home having done 36 miles . Quick comfort break and just doing an extra half mile loop and pass @Lilliburlero and @Chris Doyle heading to the meeting point . Got to meeting point and @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman were there so having a quick chat were off . Up the Wreake valley to Saxilby hill in and out of Holywell ,Scalford ,Wycomb then Waltham on the wold down a dead end road to Bescadby were me and @tallliman and me went down a gravel track for a veloviewer square ( @Supersuperleeds had got it already and the others are not yet persuaded to play) @tallliman running  me riding .Square grabbed and retrace are route to the A607 . We turned of for Eaton and I knew a quick descent was coming having climbed it recently . Ridiculously fast descent Strava got me at 48.1 mph . On to Dove cottage cafe stop were cafe and bacon were consumed . Heading homeward now . Hose ,Long Clawson ,Upper Broughton and in Wymeswold @Lilliburlero and @Chris Doyle turned for home up the A6006 .The 3 of us head to Loughborough via Hoton . At Cotes we split again as @tallliman turned for home . Heading to Barrow me and @Supersuperleeds caught 2 female rides just as I started to draft them one of them turned round and asked if I was drafting them . I replied yes  . Once past the riders on to Barrow ,Quorn and Mountsorrel were we part company . Me needing 10 more mile for a ton so an extended route home via Swithland . Home with 101 miles in the bag ,Imperial tons for @Lilliburlero (100.5) and @Supersuperleeds (112) big 70 miler for @Chris Doyle and a metric ton for @tallliman who's been off the bike for a while so great effort . Great ride with great company really nice to be back together always enjoy our rides


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Aug 2018)

I must admit, I've got used to the warm weather, so I was surprised at the nip in the air this morning as I unlocked the gate.
Back in for the bike and I put some arm warmers on, but stuck with shorts and a short sleeved jersey and by 'eck did I feel it for the first 3 or 4 miles! 

As it's August Bank Holiday weekend (and only 4 months to Christmas! ) that means its the Leeds Festival at Bramham Park so I headed that way to take advantage of the 'closed' roads around the venue. Coal Road and Skeltons Lane brought me to the top of the descent into Thorner, where I was waved through the barriers by the security guards. In addition to being a bit chilly it was a bit breezy too and it felt right in my face on the run down the hill, but I was in no rush and I'd warm up eventually...hopefully.
Through the village and right up Church Hill to climb back out, then the steadily dropping road towards Bramham Park, surprisingly busy for a road that was meant to be closed to everyone but local residents...
Past the park and just before the Wothersome Dip and large section of security fencing was on it's side (just saying, if you're out that way ).
Anyhow, after the descent comes the climb back out and a queue of standing traffic at the top as the security guards seemed to be making very heavy weather of letting cars through the barriers.
Straight on from there almost to Bramham, but left onto West Woods Road just before the A1(M) bridge and the ups and downs (mainly ups) to Wattle Syke roundabout where it was straight over and the long descent into Wetherby.
Where a couple of motorists tried to kill, or at least seriously maim me. First a driver in a Range Rover just pulled out from a side street right in front of me, then another driver in a Fiat reversed out of a one way street that I was about to turn into 
Anyhow, disasters avoided it was through the town and north, taking the fork up the hill for Kirk Deighton and on to North Deighton and eventually the right onto Ox Close Lane to head towards Cowthorpe.
Over the bridges and through the countryside, eventually arriving in the village and straight through onto Tockwith Lane for more of the same.
At the crossroads I turned right, now heading south and with the day finally warming up a touch past the former airfield and on to Bickerton crossroads.
Straight(ish) on and between the fields to the Walton turning. Through the village and onto the cycle track that runs parallel to the main road, stopping for a couple of photos:











Back on the bike and along to the end of the cycleway, then out onto the road and straight across heading for Thorp Arch, where I added the loop along Dowkell Lane in, just because it was there.
Back into the village and down onto the bridge over the River Wharfe, where I stopped for a flapjack bar and some more pics:












Up the hill into Boston Spa, a wiggle on Main Street and a familiar wend into Clifford, down the hill into Bramham and up the Main Street and round to the A1(M) bridge and back past the fringes of Bramham Park.
Still chaos at the barriers at the top of Wothersome Dip (how hard is it to understand that the road is closed?), so I filtered down the outside and onto Thorner Lane, though the other (and lesser) of the Wothersome Dips and on to Milner Lane for the long way round to Thorner.
Just before the drop into the village there was another set of barriers staffed by the cheeriest security guard I've ever encountered who waved me straight through and wished me a nice ride.
Into Thorner and back out on Carr Lane, where at the top of the first climb the road was blocked by a couple of locals who'd stopped their cars for a chat 
Anyhow, once they'd moved onwards towards the A58 and the last barriers of the day, this time staffed by the grumpiest security guard I've ever encountered.
A quick scoot along the A58, the climb up Coal Road and along past the 'Your speed is...' sign  and local roads down to home.

*35.67 miles* (57.4 km) in *2h 38m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *1,604ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *14.0°C*

I struggled to get going today and I really felt the cold, but it's another metric half and it certainly blew the cobwebs of the working week away.
Tomorrow is looking monsoon like, but Monday looks promising for a final ride to close out the month, so fingers crossed.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> With holidays and illness it's been a couple of months since Leicester Ccers have had a ride together . But today @tallliman had recovered enough to plan a ride and everyone could make it .I was out the door at 0630 to put a few miles in to get an imperial ton in . Did a loop out to Desford around Markfield Loughborough to the meeting point 7 miles from home having done 36 miles . Quick comfort break and just doing an extra half mile loop and pass @Lilliburlero and @Chris Doyle heading to the meeting point . Got to meeting point and @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman were there so having a quick chat were off . Up the Wreake valley to Saxilby hill in and out of Holywell ,Scalford ,Wycomb then Waltham on the wold down a dead end road to Bescadby were me and @tallliman and me went down a gravel track for a veloviewer square ( @Supersuperleeds had got it already and the others are not yet persuaded to play) @tallliman running  me riding .Square grabbed and retrace are route to the A607 . We turned of for Eaton and I knew a quick descent was coming having climbed it recently . Ridiculously fast descent Strava got me at 48.1 mph . On to Dove cottage cafe stop were cafe and bacon were consumed . Heading homeward now . Hose ,Long Clawson ,Upper Broughton and in Wymeswold @Lilliburlero and @Chris Doyle turned for home up the A6006 .The 3 of us head to Loughborough via Hoton . At Cotes we split again as @tallliman turned for home . Heading to Barrow me and @Supersuperleeds caught 2 female rides just as I started to draft them one of them turned round and asked if I was drafting them . I replied yes  . Once past the riders on to Barrow ,Quorn and Mountsorrel were we part company . Me needing 10 more mile for a ton so an extended route home via Swithland . Home with 101 miles in the bag ,Imperial tons for @Lilliburlero (100.5) and @Supersuperleeds (112) big 70 miler for @Chris Doyle and a metric ton for @tallliman who's been off the bike for a while so great effort . Great ride with great company really nice to be back together always enjoy our rides



Strava gave me 45.4mph, which equals my fastest speed, next time I might pedal a bit


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Aug 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Thank God We Did The Loop That Way Round”

After a month or three’s hiatus, the Leicestershire CC clan reunited once again to embark on a voyage into the Vale of Belvoir in NE Leicestershire on a very well planned route.

Meeting @Lilliburlero at 0800 it was off to Cossington to meet up with the rest of the likely lads @Supersuperleeds, @tallliman and @13 rider. Setting off into a cool wind we made our way through familiar lanes in Northern Leicestershire though this was done at a very leisurely pace indeed. I was thankful for this as my legs were shot after a Club TT and a Zwift race earlier in the week.

Took a couple of detours so that @tallliman and @13 rider could get veloviewer tiles one of which was down some back lane to a gate and then a track, 13 rider rode the 0.1 mile required and tallliman ran it!

The lumpy lanes continued as we skirted round the top of the vale and then there were two superb descents into it, one which @Supersuperleeds @13 rider and I hit close to or just over 50mph, hence the title of this ride! I have a sportive in this neck of the woods next month and I’m very worried.....

Before long we descended upon Dove Cottage cafe for a well earned stop. This is a charity based cafe with a shop on the end donating proceeds to a local charity. @tallliman helped himself to a couple of cycling based books which I’m sure will make lovely night time reading and @Lilliburlero spent the majority of his time batting off wasps that had taken quite a liking to his fluorescent cap!

A sandwich, cake and coffee later and it was off for the return leg with no real climbing of note and certainly not as lumpy as the first half. Taking in some lovely villages around N Leics/S Notts we arrived at Wymeswold where @Lilliburlero and I decided to peel off for home along the flat A6006.

We said our goodbyes and set off heading west into a headwind where we took turns doing a bit on the front and soon enough I peeled off at Belton and headed for home via Thringstone and Whitwick.

Well done to @Supersuperleeds, @13 rider and @Lilliburlero for their imperial tons and a big kudos to @tallliman for planning the route and just getting out after being under the weather and a lay off from regular biking. 

It’s always nice to get out with these lads for a ride- good conversation, good routes and leisurely pace are guaranteed, can’t wait for the next one!

Anyway, enough sh1te from me.

73.8 in 4:46 with 4,000 of up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1796187539

https://www.relive.cc/view/1796187539


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @colly
> That looks like a good ride, but a scarily low reservoir!!!


Here's a view taken from the bridge - you can really see how dried up the other side is. And for long enough for vegetation to start regrowing!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Aug 2018)

I've had an 'off' today. About an hour ago in fact. I was attempting to do 50 laps around my local park,which would be about 32 miles. As i was climbing a hill i made the daft mistake of not looking up enough and i wouldn't say crashed into,but bumped into a parked car at about 8mph. It was quite a shock. I went down and fearing that i might've damaged my hip again or even worse broken it again I got back up apprehensively. I put my weight on my right leg and was very pleased to find i could weight bear and walk on it! It seems the calcium treatment i've had since my last breaks has strengthened my bones. I ended up with a cut knee,a grazed elbow and my right hip feels like it might bruise,but no break! Anyway,i got back on my bike after spending 15 minutes trying to get the chain back on and did another 4 laps to make it 41 laps which i was pleased with.

Edit...Sorry,i miscalculated the distance. 50 laps is about 32 not 38 miles.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (25 Aug 2018)

After several metric centuries this last few months today managed an imperial century, some 162 km and 1450m of lumpy bits. I've a big Sportive 8th and 9th September (350km) so it was good to get my ass aclimitised! Hard to find the time to fit it in. Anyway, all done in 6 hours at an average of 27.1km km/h.


----------



## colly (25 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @colly
> That looks like a good ride, but a scarily low reservoir!!!
> 
> Granted, this is winter, but looks to be a darned sight healthier levels
> https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3378485


Even Gouthwaite Reservoir was down a good way. The few hundred yards before Ramsgill were just grass.

This is a Google image but it's taken in 2018 so it's recent.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Aug 2018)

Early start for me today on one of my old stomping grounds. Began my ride at Newburn riverside park where, years ago, I taught yoofs how to kayak and canoe. Come to think of it, I taught some right old gits too. There was this group who had all had major heart surgery and they were sent to me for me to get them active and thus stay healthy. It was called the second chance club. They were all so happy to still be alive that it was a right laugh to be with them. I digress.

Early morning on the Tyne





Today's route followed the river all the way through Corbridge and Hexham to Haydon Bridge where I was delayed by the level crossing barrier. I'm sure the bloke in the signal box dropped it as soon as he saw me.

Left the Tyne here to work my way up the twisties past Langley Castle and then down through the hairpins to Cupola Bridge over the West Allen eventually arriving at the caff in Whitfield. Two fried egg butties with brown sauce and a gallon of tea put me right for the first really steep climb of the day, out of the village up on to the Clattering Causeway.

I'm intrigued by this name but haven't found out why the road got it but it was my reason for coming this way today. It's a real 'roof of England' ride from here. Huge wide open spaces with views of the Lake District fells and all the way into Scotland. This morning there wasn't any traffic at all - bliss.

Down, down down into Brampton for flapjack but no hanging about with a a sharp exit onto the Longtown road.

Road sign on the Longtown road





This sign cracks me up with its level of precision.

It's fairly flat from Brampton to Longtown but I was feeling a bit weary when I got there so stopped again for a sandwich and more tea. Then I turned around and rode back to Newburn.

126 miles.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Aug 2018)

I'll be out tomorrow, as it's my day-off, & will be heading (circuitously there, & back) to the National Coal Mining Museum (aka 'Caphouse Colliery') for this event

http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2018)

A recce today for part of a route that skirts the Salford border. I did 20 miles but ran out of time to do it all.
- Delayed by waiting in or a parcel for Mr K who was at work. Whilst waiting I decided to pump up my tyres. Hm, the valve on the rear wheel came away in my hand, phft! So I had to change the tube before I could set off. I'm a bit fingers and thumbs so it took me a while. I mentioned it to young Mr K who asked me if it was a Conti? Yes! - 
Anyway, it was really interesting to cycle around parts of North Salford that I'd never been before.
I passed the Salford City football ground, it's called Peninsula Stadium and that's because it is at the top of a hill! Salford isn't flat. I found Vernon Road, some very old postboxes for Drago's thread, a lovely view of the River Irwell, a wedding at Ordsall Hall, (Tudor), then I made it to the Quays and found some beach deck chairs and finally my first Bee-in-the-City, in honour of Buzz Aldrin it is called Gravit-bee. I was just taking a picture and wondering if there were any more bees in the area, I got a phone call from young Mr K who said that they were coming round later with his Mother-in-law who is going back to the Netherlands tomorrow. So it was a sprint home for a quick tidy up. Made it in half an hour.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've had an 'off' today. About an hour ago in fact. I was attempting to do 50 laps around my local park,which would be about 32 miles. As i was climbing a hill i made the daft mistake of not looking up enough and i wouldn't say crashed into,but bumped into a parked car at about 8mph. It was quite a shock. I went down and fearing that i might've damaged my hip again or even worse broken it again I got back up apprehensively. I put my weight on my right leg and was very pleased to find i could weight bear and walk on it! It seems the calcium treatment i've had since my last breaks has strengthened my bones. I ended up with a cut knee,a grazed elbow and my right hip feels like it might bruise,but no break! Anyway,i got back on my bike after spending 15 minutes trying to get the chain back on and did another 4 laps to make it 41 laps which i was pleased with.
> 
> Edit...Sorry,i miscalculated the distance. 50 laps is about 32 not 38 miles.


Oy, Accy - _noooooooooooooo!_



I'm glad that you got away with it!


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Oy, Accy - _noooooooooooooo!_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that you got away with it!



I remember that being shown on CC a few years ago. He must've been travelling about 20 mph!
You've got me thinking now if the car i ran into had a constantly running dash cam.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Aug 2018)

Out as early as I could rouse myself on my mountain bike before the rains came.

At the end of the village they’re building houses on a greenfield site...








It’s sad, but I’m living in a house that was built upon a greenfield site once upon a time.

Lots of dog walking going on. On the bridle way to the Red House I was pursued by two dogs, one of them a westie. I gave it some welly, the little bugger was still with me.... faster, and I couldn’t shake it, he was quick. Eventually the track went downhill, I sped up, his energy ran out!

Further on I stopped for some blackberries 




They were a bit bland.

On around the back of Hayley Wood, then back through the by the Red House. I then turned up to Bournemouth and came back along The Drift.
More useless dog owners about.

19 dry miles, it’s raining now 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1798060424


----------



## Mike_P (26 Aug 2018)

colly said:


> Out of Ripley via a couple of miles of off road track, an extension of the Harrogate Greenway I suppose.Which I'm told will eventually link up with Pately Bridge.


Think that's been proposed almost ever since the railway to Pateley Bridge closed 50+ years ago but most of the route has now been lost hence the very non railway like gradients on the extension - the single track lane it connects with was resurfaced last year and I'm convinced the gradient has got steeper, or maybe the potholes dominated attention before


----------



## cyberknight (26 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Today’s ride I shall entitle “Thank God We Did The Loop That Way Round”
> 
> After a month or three’s hiatus, the Leicestershire CC clan reunited once again to embark on a voyage into the Vale of Belvoir in NE Leicestershire on a very well planned route.
> 
> ...


Pity it was on a saturday or i would have come , wife works so i am the "responsible adult " for the munchkins


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Pity it was on a saturday or i would have come , wife works so i am the "responsible adult " for the munchkins


I will try to get a Sunday ride planned soon


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2018)

The first 10 miles were dry and then the rain started, gently at first but then got heavier as the ride went on. I went from Barnet out to Cuffley and did mean to cut across towards Welham Green but cut the ride short as the rain was getting worse.


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Aug 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Lovely Day For It”...

...oh the irony. 

It’s club run day, and I bore in mind the warnings from @Lilliburlero yesterday about the forecasted bad weather today and whilst out with the dog this morning although it was dry and cool at this stage I made the decision to a) go on the ride anyway and b) don my winter gear.

Smart move. 

Set off up to the clubhouse to meet the others for 0900 for the start, I have to say it was quite a good turnout despite the awful weather conditions. It was lead by the club chairman himself and this was my first opportunity to actually meet him in person. Lovely chap, very friendly and welcoming much like the other faces I got to meet as well.

It was just starting to spit as we set off and the wind picked up somewhat but for the first 10-15 miles we were quite sheltered from it.

It was nice to venture through Staunton Harold park, somewhere I’d never thought of riding through before. Lovely scenery and great riding indeed.

Moving into S Derbyshire cutting through Hartshorne and then Midway it was then through Newhall and Swadlincote which, I’d like to say whose views matched Staunton Harold but alas, I can’t! 

Skirting through the bottom edge of Burton on Trent it was then down to Walton on Trent where we all stopped to don our rain jackets as the rain started to really come down and then over the “Bailey Bridge” and the River Trent into Staffordshire and Barton under Needwood, where we picked up a back road which took us up through Dunstall, Tatenhill and Anslow.

From here it was down into Rolleston on Dove and along Marston Lane over the River Dove back into Derbyshire. It emerged at this point that one of the riders had a loose crank and the leader stopped to assist him but told us to crack on and that they would catch us up.

By now it was absolutely slinging it down and it remained so for the rest of the ride. We battled on through Hilton, Willington, Findern and finally into Stenson, where we had our cafe stop. I would’ve been happy just to crack on back home as I didn’t fancy having to start off again into the rain but my overwhelming need for a brew won out and I ended up doing just that.

After 20 mins, a bacon sandwich, black coffee and cake we got back amongst it and it was flat all the way back to Griffydam, as we all took the Cloud Trail back. There was some respite as it’s sheltered to a degree along there but I needed to warm back up after the stop so I had a bit of a leg stretch and “did a bit” down the old railway line.

Waiting for them where it meets the road again we all regrouped
and stuck it out back to Griffydam where we said our goodbyes and peeled off for home. Took the indirect route home through Whitwick as it’s less hilly this way, the rain was still absolutely pouring down as I slogged these last few miles home.

Got the bike straight in the garage, cleaned/dried and lubed it all straightaway then ran myself a well deserved red hot bath prior to chilling out with a cider watching la vuelta.

Anyway, that’s enough s**te from me.

58.1 miles in 3:52.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1798671824

https://www.relive.cc/view/1798671824


----------



## TigerT (26 Aug 2018)

I was off sick with a stomach bug for a couple of days last week, so I wasn't sure I'd get out this weekend especially as the weather wasn't looking so good. However I woke up this morning feeling ok so opened the shutters full of anticipation which was short lived, as all I could see was fog! So I went back to bed.

Around 10 the fog started to clear so I decided to give it a go and by the time I was ready at 11:00 it had cleared completely. As is usual for a Sunday I headed out to Baden for a coffee (no cake today). I took the road route out. It was a bit cold! Only 12 degrees but at least it was dry. As I got to Baden it started to warm up a bit and thoughts started to turn to a longer ride. I decided to take a cross country route back and explore a few of the other roads. There is a long stretch of gravel I don't particularly like on the road bike - I managed to find a way around half of it. Think I could have bypassed it completely, but need to check the map. 

As I got back towards Zürich, I was enjoying it too much to stop, so instead of turning up towards home, I headed towards the airport, again taking roads I haven't used before. Then headed on what is a favourite run around the local villages adding 25kms to the ride. 

Total of 75kms with no ill effects. No photos today - I think I've already covered most angles of Baden!

Here is the map


----------



## cyberknight (26 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Today’s ride I shall entitle “Lovely Day For It”...
> 
> ...oh the irony.
> 
> ...



It was a dogs dinner wasnt it  . I went out yesterday for a swiftish 30 miler as i knew the weather would be pants today, so instead i am putting up a high riser sleeper for mini ck 2 we got off freecycle with no instructions gggrrr !
I plan to be out tomorrow for a 50 ish .


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Aug 2018)

cyberknight said:


> It was a dogs dinner wasnt it  . I went out yesterday for a swiftish 30 miler as i knew the weather would be pants today, so instead i am putting up a high riser sleeper for mini ck 2 we got off freecycle with no instructions gggrrr !
> I plan to be out tomorrow for a 50 ish .



Quite possibly the wettest ride I have ever done, but strangely very enjoyable!


----------



## derrick (26 Aug 2018)

Had a little ride out this morning with the girls. nice and easy as we got back from holiday yesterday, got home about 12-30 this morning into bed at 1-30am, up at 7-45 so not a lot of sleep, We managed to miss most of the rain, about the last 20 mins a light shower,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1798159601


----------



## derrick (26 Aug 2018)

Had a couple of rides while on holiday, hired a couple of bikes in the local town,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1790609010
https://www.strava.com/activities/1791740518
https://www.strava.com/activities/1792190022


----------



## C R (26 Aug 2018)

Rain was forecast to start at nine, so out at six thirty to try and avoid getting wet as much as possible.

The aim was for another metric half. Out down the A38 through Kempsey and then left for Kerswell Green. The sky was quite light, but it was cool, so I was glad I was wearing my rain jacket. The chain was rubbing on the front deraileur a bit, so stopped at the top of the hill before Kinnersley for some minor fettling and a photo




From left to right you can see Magdalen church in Croome, the dish at Defford and Bredon hill, where I was heading by a roundabout route.

Quick down Kinnersley, then right for Earls Croome, left for Baughton, where I took the right to head towards Twinning. This was new territory for me, and rather nice countryside. I went past this lovely church, and couldn't resist a photo op for my bso




Onwards, through Upper Strensham, and then over the M50 for Twining. Had a few cars come up behind, but they all waited patiently for a clear spot to go past. I eventually reached the A38 again at Shuthonger, where it was left for Twekesbury. From there is a quick down hill, and after going over the Avon is a left at the roundabout for Bredon, without actually going into Tewkesbury. I stopped for a nut bar and a drink around Bredon's Hardwick, and luckily still no sign of rain. Carried on under the M5, and then it was a left for Eckington, skirting Bredon Hill. By now the temperature was starting to go up, and I was wondering if I should do away with the jacket, but almost immediately I started to feel the patter of rain drops on my helmet, not proper rain yet, but it was coming.

Some time ago @twentysix by twentyfive, @Pale Rider and @Aravis mentioned a crossing over the Avon at Nafford, so I took a right just after Eckington church, to see what it was like. Luckily I had checked in Google Streetview, so I knew where the entrance was, as it wasn't signposted, just a gate with a sign about private fishing. With some trepidation followed the path along a grassed track, with the weir in view




After another gate was the weir, and I walked my bike over it, though it is wide enough to ride. After the weir was the lock




And then a second smaller weir. By now it was raining a bit more, not a lot, but enough to be noticeable, so I got a move on, as I was about an hour from home. After the second weir the path comes to a field, and again no signs, so had to check the map to see which way to go. At the end of the field there was a pedestrian swing gate, through which the bike didn't fit, and the main gate was locked, so had to lift the bike over, luckily my bso is quite light. After the field the track was full of puddles, and quite muddy, but I managed to ride it without falling off. Eventually the mud gives way to tarmac upon reaching Birlingham. 

Up through Birlingham to the Pershore road, taking the right for Pershore, which came quick. Up the Holloway, testing the new small ring in the triple, much nicer reaching the top without my heart coming out of my ears. Then Rebecca Road and Crabbe Lane for Wadborough. In Wadborough I stopped for a drink in the bus shelter, where I saw this




Any bird specialist knows what kind of bird may have made it?

From there it was the run for home, through Littleworth and down Norton as usual.

35.8 miles at 13.8 mph. And the map


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2018)

Wind direction dictated the direction we went today. To come home with a tail wind we had to go out into a headwind. This meant that the destination was Waresley GC, for the second time in 3 days! The pastry on the custard tart was epic! So crunchy. There were a few other cyclists in.
If any of you have £6,500 to spare and don’t fancy a new bike you could buy this....








Bargain!

Homeward, assisted by the wind with plenty of goldfinches about.





Next Saturday evening we’ll be busy...




£2.50 a pint, now that is a bargain!

27.5 miles


https://www.strava.com/activities/1800475118


----------



## Jon George (27 Aug 2018)

The steep learning curve with my off-roading on the revamped Patsy #2 The CX continues. I rode out to Sutton Heath this morning (East of Woodbridge) and tackled a few bridleways and some By-roads. One of those By-roads was a track consisting of deep sand - a fact I discovered by naively trying to cycle over it. My 35mm Schwalbes just couldn't cope and I went over the bars. Twice. The second time I actually heard my self exclaim "Ah! Here we go again!". No apparent damage done to either me or the bike. (Only a slight wrist ache that disappeared after ten minutes.) 
The two lessons I picked from this are: 
a) continue building more experience and 
b) consider gaining this with another rider alongside to help in case the offs are serious.

Anyway, still enjoying the off-roading and here is a pic of the track heading up to the disused Woodbridge Airfield. (An uncle was forced to do an emergency landing here in his Stirling during the war. )


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2018)

C R said:


> Rain was forecast to start at nine, so out at six thirty to try and avoid getting wet as much as possible.
> 
> The aim was for another metric half. Out down the A38 through Kempsey and then left for Kerswell Green. The sky was quite light, but it was cool, so I was glad I was wearing my rain jacket. The chain was rubbing on the front deraileur a bit, so stopped at the top of the hill before Kinnersley for some minor fettling and a photo
> View attachment 426910
> ...



I don't recall Nafford being such hard work on a bike, but it was 45 years ago when I was last there.

Earlier in the ride you went through Kinnersley.

That was where racing trainer Fred Rimell had his stables.

Fred was quite a big noise over the jumps in the 1970s, winning the National and the Cheltenham Gold Cup.

I knew him to speak to, very polite, down-to-earth, unlike his wife, Mercy, who was famously foul mouthed and difficult to get along with.

As you passed through Earls Croome you may have noticed a gated driveway almost opposite the church.

That is one of the entrances to the seat of the local squire, the Earl of Coventry.

When I was living around there we called the earl at the time Bill Coventry, although I suspect his surname may have been something else.

He had the first Bentley Turbo I ever saw, but he also had a drink problem and was an irascible and boorish man when bevvied up.

I knew all these people mostly through working at a local garage.

The area really was like the tv series Heartbeat, only in Worcestershire not Yorkshire.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2018)

Glad you are Ok. 


Jon George said:


> The steep learning curve with my off-roading on the revamped Patsy #2 The CX continues. I rode out to Sutton Heath this morning (East of Woodbridge) and tackled a few bridleways and some By-roads. One of those By-roads was a track consisting of deep sand - a fact I discovered by naively trying to cycle over it. My 35mm Schwalbes just couldn't cope and I went over the bars. Twice. The second time I actually heard my self exclaim "Ah! Here we go again!". No apparent damage done to either me or the bike. (Only a slight wrist ache that disappeared after ten minutes.)
> The two lessons I picked from this are:
> a) continue building more experience and
> b) consider gaining this with another rider alongside to help in case the offs are serious.
> ...


----------



## 13 rider (27 Aug 2018)

Jon George said:


> The steep learning curve with my off-roading on the revamped Patsy #2 The CX continues. I rode out to Sutton Heath this morning (East of Woodbridge) and tackled a few bridleways and some By-roads. One of those By-roads was a track consisting of deep sand - a fact I discovered by naively trying to cycle over it. My 35mm Schwalbes just couldn't cope and I went over the bars. Twice. The second time I actually heard my self exclaim "Ah! Here we go again!". No apparent damage done to either me or the bike. (Only a slight wrist ache that disappeared after ten minutes.)
> The two lessons I picked from this are:
> a) continue building more experience and
> b) consider gaining this with another rider alongside to help in case the offs are serious.
> ...


More importantly how the bike and hope Jay wasn't harmed In anyway 
Seriously glad your ok


----------



## jongooligan (27 Aug 2018)

Had to nip into Durham to see if I could find a new cable for the Garmin so made it into a bit of a trip. Up through Lumley, down over Cocken Bridge and into Framwellgate Moor to the ebike shop. It was shut. I'd forgotten it's a bank holiday - never mind. Mrs. jg is retiring in February and one of her leisure activities is going to be cycling with me so we're starting to look around for a bike but there's no rush.

Passed County Hall and then dodged around the back of the station and onto the north bound platform to visit the Waiting Room.

View from the Waiting Room






A right tasty pint of Durham Brewery Elderflower Pale Ale. Was a bit dubious, expecting it to be insipid, but the barman talked me into it and he wasn't wrong - it's delicious.

Down into the city and up into the market place where I had to get off and walk through the crowds to the outdoor shop. They didn't have the cable I needed so went down to the river and over the pedestrian bridge onto Frankland Lane. This becomes a brdleway after a short distance and it took me along the river to Frankland Prison where I turned right along the dead end to Finchale Priory.

It was teeming like an ants nest with Bank Holiday visitors. I can usually ride the paths around here but not today so pushed the bike upriver until the crowds thinned and I could start the climb up to Cocken Lodge. From there it's about a mile to the Three Horse Shoes at Leamside where I stopped for another pint.

Pint at the Three Horse Shoes





This one was a bit bland. In fact it made so little impression that I've forgotten what it's called but it quenched my thirst. Four miles back through Lumley and I was home having done 21 leisurely miles.

Ebike shop shut, failed to buy Garmin cable - could be classed as a wasted trip but I right enjoyed missen.


----------



## Donger (27 Aug 2018)

After bailing on yesterday's club ride because of the rain, I owed myself a decent ride this morning. I'll soon be off col bagging in the Vosges, so I thought I'd better put in a bit of belated hill climbing practice. First up Frocester Hill:




More than a mile of 9-10% makes this one of the toughest climbs around here, but it is one of my favourites because of the views you get as you climb up towards Coaley Peak. The legs held up OK, but I was glad to get to the top in one go, and I made a point of smoothly accelerating away without stopping at the top. Next came a glorious descent (marked as 12%) down Crawley Hill and through the woods to the village of Uley. There I stopped for a glug of my energy drink, which I was going to need.




I turned my bike around and slogged my way a mile or so back up Crawley Hill as far as Coaley Peak, where I rested for a moment and took a couple of pictures of the view of the Severn Vale.




You get a great view of the big bend in the Severn where it winds between Arlingham and Newnham on Severn, with the hills of the Forest of Dean in the background.




After that, I headed back along the ridge past Selsley Common, where I did a quick up-and-over to come back in the opposite direction through Middleyard, where I took a picture of another of my favourite views.




After that I headed back for Frampton and sauntered back along the lanes. 34.7 miles in all, with probably a total of about 2.5 miles of 9-12% climbing. That will have to do for preparation .... though my next climb is going to be about the same gradient but about 5 miles long! If you like reading about suffering, stay tuned!
Bye for now, _Donger_.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2018)

jongooligan said:


> Had to nip into Durham to see if I could find a new cable for the Garmin so made it into a bit of a trip. Up through Lumley, down over Cocken Bridge and into Framwellgate Moor to the ebike shop. It was shut. I'd forgotten it's a bank holiday - never mind. Mrs. jg is retiring in February and one of her leisure activities is going to be cycling with me so we're starting to look around for a bike but there's no rush.
> 
> Passed County Hall and then dodged around the back of the station and onto the north bound platform to visit the Waiting Room.
> 
> ...



I think the ebike shop is closed on Sundays and only opens until about midday on Saturdays.

He's got a good selection of higher end ebikes so it's worth a visit.

Shiny new Greggs opposite, which almost makes it a cycling destination.

The woodland path on the far side of the footbridge from Finchale Abbey is, strictly speaking 'no cycling', although the tyre tracks tell you lots of us do ride it.

Some roadies carry their bikes up the shallow zig-zag steps to reach the road at the top of the bank.

No chance of that with my ebike.


----------



## theloafer (27 Aug 2018)

just a short spin for a coffee at the old station at Wynyard ...and for testing the brooks I have put on the e-bike ...  28 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1800774172


----------



## booze and cake (27 Aug 2018)

I went to the Freize art fair in Regents Park, central London today.








These dollops of solidified dripping metal look like parrots.




This one is definitely a bird.




But this bird is my favourite, and of everything in the park, this was probably getting the most attention, there's just something lovable about penguins.




I think this artist has been in the Brexit thread




I liked these coloured perspex panels offering various colour filters to look through as you walked round it.




I wanted an Aero after seeing this, and was reminded of primary school pasta making art works.




Uri Geller's been fiddling with lamp posts again.




Dancing girls




A large rabbit dancing on a huge anvil, not something I expected to see when setting out this morning.




The leaves are turning in colour and will be falling soon, this one is leading the charge.




And this is quite striking, shame it was cloudy as the glass was coloured and would have looked great in some sunshine.




And this is pretty spine tingling......




....explanation here:




I've been loving the cloud shapes over recent weeks, and there's some great ones on these pages. Here's another one from me crossing the Thames, taken from London bridge looking at Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Aug 2018)

Wow that was a windy ride!
First time out on my best bike for 3 years! 37.5 miles with an average of 16.5 mph.
A bit cold, spitting but not raining, still a lovely spin out.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Aug 2018)

Jon George said:


> The steep learning curve with my off-roading on the revamped Patsy #2 The CX continues. I rode out to Sutton Heath this morning (East of Woodbridge) and tackled a few bridleways and some By-roads. One of those By-roads was a track consisting of deep sand - a fact I discovered by naively trying to cycle over it. My 35mm Schwalbes just couldn't cope and I went over the bars. Twice. The second time I actually heard my self exclaim "Ah! Here we go again!". No apparent damage done to either me or the bike. (Only a slight wrist ache that disappeared after ten minutes.)
> The two lessons I picked from this are:
> a) continue building more experience and
> b) consider gaining this with another rider alongside to help in case the offs are serious.
> ...


The joys of sand. My lad discovered the same thing last week, even on a 29er with fat tyres, sand makes you fall off. His wiser Dad stuck to the path
Glad you survived, and certainly worth a ride partner if going too far off-piste.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Aug 2018)

Up at lunchtime after my first shift back at work since returning from holiday, and with half decent weather I figured I'd best get the trike out again. Gradually building confidence on where I ride, so main roads along the river by Runneymede, then up Priest Hill by Battersea Dogs Home before turning into Windsor Great Park, which was heaving with Bank Holiday walkers and riders.
Out of Dukes Gate, round the outside to Sunningdale, then up the A30 before looping through Wentworth, before getting back on the A30. A notable rattle from the front left wheel of the ICE Q gave me a stop in Englefield Green, the Q/R on all 3 wheels was looser than I'd like so nipped up a little before a nice 30 mph decent of Egham HIll (was faster down Prune Hill 2 days back at 35mph, quicker than the cars do it).
A very enjoyable 20 miles, and now the trike is upside down in bits as I try and track down my rattle. There is a hint of play in the left front wheel bearings, noticeably more than the right, so I think new ones are in order as part of the winter strip down and overhaul, she needs a few bits of paint touching up too.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2018)

After Saturdays ride, where I simply couldn't get going at all, I'll admit I had a few presses of the snooze button this morning meaning it was nearly half nine before I got out this morning. Mounting the bike at the back gate I though "Hmmm, it's a bit breezy", but more on that later.

With the Leeds Festival finishing last night, today was a day to avoid the roads anywhere near Bramham Park as the great unwashed all headed home, so I needed a route that wouldn't be too taxing and that would keep me well away from bleary eyed festival goers hitting the road.

So, down to Leeds Road and the climb up to Scholes, which my Garmin advised I'd set a PB on, (which it later steadfastly refused to acknowledge when I uploaded the ride...) - told you it was breezy.
Got held at the junction by the Coronation Tree as a MGIF in a Golf who'd just overtaken me stopped at the line despite there being nothing approaching, just long enough to make me stop and put a foot down and then immediately set off 
Anyhow, up the rise and then the long descent into and through Barwick, all the way down to the Cock Beck bridge where the climb up Cattle Lane restores normalcy before the undulations to Aberford.
Through there and left under the A1(M) bridge for the climb to Lotherton Gates and then across the county line into North Yorkshire and the long descent to the Crooked Billet pub. Past there and a last minute decision to hang a right up the hill into Saxton and out onto Headwell Lane, first climbing, then dropping down onto London Road for a quick right / left into Barkston Ash.

Through there and onto Common Road for the long straight run towards Church Fenton. Without putting too much effort in I was keeping the speed north of 20mph, so I suspected I'd pay for it on the return leg, and I was soon into Church Fenton and over the railway bridge, stopping for a quick pic at the Methodist Church for the 'Bike in front of a church thread'




Back in the saddle and on through the rest of the village, before taking the turn onto Bracken Hill Lane back out into the flatlands for the still wind assisted run out to Ryther.
Left in the village and into the wind now, over the railway, then through Ozendyke, before the totally exposed section to the caravan park which I've got to admit was a case of dropping down the gears and keeping it spinning.
After all that effort I stopped at Ulleskelf for a flapjack bar and a couple more pics of the clouds scudding past:








Back in the saddle and another left at the junction to head towards Church Fenton past the airfield, but after a few hundred yards another photo opportunity presented itself, so another stop was called for:













Back out onto the road and on my way again, alternately getting a push from behind and then a swirling gust from the side from the wind which really couldn't make it's mind up at this point.

Into Church Fenton and retraced my route over the railway line and onto Common Lane where the wind was now in my face, but oddly it wasn't as bad as I'd expected and I was able to maintain a reasonable (for me) pace into Barkston Ash through the lightest of showers.
Through there and onto London Road, going the long way into Saxton via Saxton Lane and then back out of the village on Coldhill Lane past the cricket club and Linda's Bench, dropping down onto Copley Lane for the uphill and into the wind run back to Lotherton Gates.
From there into Aberford under the A1(M) bridge where the traffic was at a stand still and through another couple of light showers on Cattle Lane, where I had a couple of slightly dubious passes, before a super wide pass from a Disco driver, which would have been perfect _if _he hadn't caused a car coming the other way to have to brake to avoid him on their side of the road 
Ultimately no harm done, but waiting just a few moments could have avoided the situation altogether.
Down to the bridge and the climb up into Barwick, then more up through the village and out towards Scholes, before the drop to the Coronation Tree and the final rise, then drop down Leeds Road, again into the wind and requiring pedal power to maintain a decent speed.
Up the other side and onto local roads to home, which despite it being a couple of weeks since they were surfaced dressed still had an excessive amount of loose chippings about (now reported)and resulted in a slight diversion for the last half mile to get off them.

*32.10 miles* (51.66 km) in *2h 18m* at an average of *13.9mph* with *1,514ft climbed* and an average temperature of *15.7°C*

I really enjoyed that and despite the blustery headwinds at times it felt good too, unlike Saturdays ride which was hard work all the way round - funny thing cycling. Plus it's another point for the half century challenge.
A few cyclists out, but not as many as you might expect for a bank holiday.

And to end, the map:





Edit to add - something funny is afoot with Garmin - I'm not showing on the segment leaderboard, but if I change the filter to just "me" then it's there. Email to support.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Aug 2018)

@Donger

I’ve just clicked google images for the Vosges. It looks crap, I wouldn’t bother!

On the way there, if you have an hour or two call into the Pompidou centre in Metz, it’s great. Metz is beautiful anyway, you can’t lose.


View: https://youtu.be/WAcDmTfQeFc


I was mesmerised by this installation.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Aug 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Slow Solo to Ventoux”.....

I thought I’d cap off a great bank holiday weekend of cycling with one more voyage out to the cycling staple round these parts that is Cafe Ventoux.

The brief was really simple- follow National Cycle Route 63 pretty much all the way. With that borne in mind I set off without putting in navigation and picked up said cycle route 2 miles down the road at Ellistown and preceded to follow the marked route taking in Thornton Reservoir where the freshly resurfaced road put paid to any lofty ambitions of a segment smash!!

Climbing back out of the reservoir valley I crossed over and continued along route 63 into the woods at Ratby. I cocked up a little, missing a left turn midway down and venturing for half a mile down a bridleway so my new steed was subjected to a little MTB time....can’t imagine it would thank me for it! 

Once back on the right track it was through Ratby and Glenfield (staying on route 63) and into Leicester City Centre. Not the best paths but rideable. I’d ridden this route a time or three and barring my little cock up in Ratby woods all was well.

Until I got into Leicester.

The signage had all but disappeared once I’d left the riverside section of it and I was regularly stopping to check where I was supposed to go.

After three wrong turns I finally lost patience with the nonexistent signage, spat my dummy out a bit and let rip a few expletives to myself, had a drink and plotted the remainder of the route via RWGPS and quickly synced it to the wahoo, hence the two strava links attached to this write up.

Bingo!

Eventually managed to get out of Leicester along the route taking in Evington and Stoughton and the signage returned, although I was taking no chances! Some lovely rolling roads followed for the next few miles and not even the strong-at-times wind could ruin my enjoyment of the surroundings. I’ve been to Ventoux a few times but always approached it from the north which is very lumpy indeed, but this was much less so.

I knew I was getting close not just because I could see signs for Tugby (where it is) but also by virtue of the fact that there were more cyclists than usual all of a sudden! 

Eventually crossing the A47 I pulled in to Ventoux and was almost immediately approached by an exiting group of riders who wanted their customary photo under the sign, often done as a badge of honour if you will. I was no exception to this as I also had mine done too!! 

Got in and had a bacon sarnie, chocolate tiffin and a big black coffee to top up the old energy levels, having a browse around the shop whilst I waited for the food and balking at the extortionate prices of some of their gear! I still love it here regardless, it’s a good vibe, everyone’s friendly and a lot of the staff are, shall we say, easy on the eye.....

The weather had warmed up and the wind jacket I had on coming was packed away for the return leg. Topped up the water bottle, and it was off for the return leg which was right back the way I came.

Nothing spectacular to note on the way back, just got my head down and cracked on with it. Cocked up once again with the route through Leicester Centre but kept my composure this time and eventually found the trail back home.

I did divert off the trail a little at Ratby and also when I got back to Coalville I pulled in a couple of extra miles as I wanted to make sure I got over the line for the 62 miles/100km, it was a bit more difficult to work out this time as I’d done 48 miles on the wahoo but couldn’t remember what I’d done partially on the way there! 

Anyway, that’s enough s**te from me.

64.7 miles in just over 4-and-a-half hours. Photos at the bottom.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1800397210
https://www.strava.com/activities/1800827329

https://www.relive.cc/view/1800397210
https://www.relive.cc/view/1800827329

The badge of honour





Selfie





The view from the room 





Food!!!!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Aug 2018)

Yesterday's Ride. Wild Wales Challenge 2018


This year WWC should be renamed. Wild Wales Weather Challenge. Of 650 entrants only 240 were brave enough (in the face of the forecast) to sign on. Well just how bad could it be? It was a tad chilly and damp at the start (Bala) and having met Andy G we were soon warming up on the testing hills away from HQ. At 2 miles Andy punctured. After a brief assessment he suggested I carry on and we'd meet at the first control rather than us both get cold. So I headed up the valley to climb the Hirnant Pass. Head wind wasn't helping and progress was slow. We were all grinding slowly up into the clouds. 1663 feet is the top and as we went over onto the descent the rain was biblical. Cold too. Some groups got back together at the bottom and the ride along Lake Vyrnwy was fairly brisk. The rain continued. It was quite a slog over the steep lumps (several at 17%) on the way to Dolanog and I was beginning to loose the faith. Thoughts of abandoning and heading back were dismissed, well until the first control anyway. Others around me were also discussing sending a rider back for a car. It really was tough. Eventually the first control hove into view. I was unable to get my timing card scanned because I couldn't get my gloves off my cold hands. Once sorted I could get some hot tea and food into me. Riders were hanging over the few radiators in attempts to warm themselves and dry clothing. Helpers were continually mopping the floor as riders dripped.

After recovering a bit and waiting for Andy I decided I'd ride on as I didn't want to get too cold or stiff. So back out into the downpour I went for the gradual climb over the Nant Yr Eira. In this weather it was a bit of a slog but nothing for it but to carry on. Eventually the descent took us to Talerddig to start another climb up and over to Bont Dolgadfan. Now we were faced with a real struggle of a steep and long climb up the Bwlch Glynmynydd and the drop to Talywern was a welcome change. Just some 17% slopes before we joined the Dylife mountain road and we could ride easily into the lunch control at Machynlleth.

Refreshed I headed out into more rain. But it was a bit warmer. The ride in the lanes north by The Centre for Alternative Technology to Corris and Aberangell is superb on a nice day. It was still a lovely ride in these dire conditions but the 20% slopes in the Dyfi Forest were quite a struggle. These hills are noticeable but the real monster was still ahead. The time passed quite well tho' and I rolled up to the control in Dinas Mawddwy to the news that one of our number had left the road and may be injured in a field. The rescue helpers headed out.

Now it was time to ride up the valley and climb the monster. The Bwlch Y Groes climbs 1100 feet in 1.5 miles and has sections of 20% involved. Brutal with 85 miles of much climbing already in the legs. Today the wind was helping until nearly the top where it reversed. That was it really although the weather was grim up there (1774 feet) it was a case of put the windproofs back on and drop to Lake Bala. It wasn't long to go from the bottom of the climb to the HQ and often times this bit of road feels easy. It almost did today. I'd completed a very tough Challenge today that's for sure. It wasn't about speed this one. Survival was the key. I'm here to tell the tale! Oh - 11700 feet of climbing and 101 miles today - I know I've done it. Time for some rest.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's Ride. Wild Wales Challenge 2018
> 
> 
> This year WWC should be renamed. Wild Wales Weather Challenge. Of 650 entrants only 240 were brave enough (in the face of the forecast) to sign on. Well just how bad could it be? It was a tad chilly and damp at the start (Bala) and having met Andy G we were soon warming up on the testing hills away from HQ. At 2 miles Andy punctured. After a brief assessment he suggested I carry on and we'd meet at the first control rather than us both get cold. So I headed up the valley to climb the Hirnant Pass. Head wind wasn't helping and progress was slow. We were all grinding slowly up into the clouds. 1663 feet is the top and as we went over onto the descent the rain was biblical. Cold too. Some groups got back together at the bottom and the ride along Lake Vyrnwy was fairly brisk. The rain continued. It was quite a slog over the steep lumps (several at 17%) on the way to Dolanog and I was beginning to loose the faith. Thoughts of abandoning and heading back were dismissed, well until the first control anyway. Others around me were also discussing sending a rider back for a car. It really was tough. Eventually the first control hove into view. I was unable to get my timing card scanned because I couldn't get my gloves off my cold hands. Once sorted I could get some hot tea and food into me. Riders were hanging over the few radiators in attempts to warm themselves and dry clothing. Helpers were continually mopping the floor as riders dripped.
> ...




Dinas and Aberangell is my neck of the woods. Well done in the cold.


----------



## colly (27 Aug 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's Ride. Wild Wales Challenge 2018
> 
> 
> This year WWC should be renamed. Wild Wales Weather Challenge. Of 650 entrants only 240 were brave enough (in the face of the forecast) to sign on. Well just how bad could it be? It was a tad chilly and damp at the start (Bala) and having met Andy G we were soon warming up on the testing hills away from HQ. At 2 miles Andy punctured. After a brief assessment he suggested I carry on and we'd meet at the first control rather than us both get cold. So I headed up the valley to climb the Hirnant Pass. Head wind wasn't helping and progress was slow. We were all grinding slowly up into the clouds. 1663 feet is the top and as we went over onto the descent the rain was biblical. Cold too. Some groups got back together at the bottom and the ride along Lake Vyrnwy was fairly brisk. The rain continued. It was quite a slog over the steep lumps (several at 17%) on the way to Dolanog and I was beginning to loose the faith. Thoughts of abandoning and heading back were dismissed, well until the first control anyway. Others around me were also discussing sending a rider back for a car. It really was tough. Eventually the first control hove into view. I was unable to get my timing card scanned because I couldn't get my gloves off my cold hands. Once sorted I could get some hot tea and food into me. Riders were hanging over the few radiators in attempts to warm themselves and dry clothing. Helpers were continually mopping the floor as riders dripped.
> ...



Well done for sticking with it. That's a lot of climbing.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Aug 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's Ride. Wild Wales Challenge 2018
> 
> 
> This year WWC should be renamed. Wild Wales Weather Challenge. Of 650 entrants only 240 were brave enough (in the face of the forecast) to sign on. Well just how bad could it be? It was a tad chilly and damp at the start (Bala) and having met Andy G we were soon warming up on the testing hills away from HQ. At 2 miles Andy punctured. After a brief assessment he suggested I carry on and we'd meet at the first control rather than us both get cold. So I headed up the valley to climb the Hirnant Pass. Head wind wasn't helping and progress was slow. We were all grinding slowly up into the clouds. 1663 feet is the top and as we went over onto the descent the rain was biblical. Cold too. Some groups got back together at the bottom and the ride along Lake Vyrnwy was fairly brisk. The rain continued. It was quite a slog over the steep lumps (several at 17%) on the way to Dolanog and I was beginning to loose the faith. Thoughts of abandoning and heading back were dismissed, well until the first control anyway. Others around me were also discussing sending a rider back for a car. It really was tough. Eventually the first control hove into view. I was unable to get my timing card scanned because I couldn't get my gloves off my cold hands. Once sorted I could get some hot tea and food into me. Riders were hanging over the few radiators in attempts to warm themselves and dry clothing. Helpers were continually mopping the floor as riders dripped.
> ...



Somehow a mere 'like' doesn't seem enough. Well done for sticking at it


----------



## Donger (27 Aug 2018)

QUOTE="twentysix by twentyfive, post: 5363611, member: 158"]Yesterday's Ride. Wild Wales Challenge 2018


This year WWC should be renamed. Wild Wales Weather Challenge. Of 650 entrants only 240 were brave enough (in the face of the forecast) to sign on. Well just how bad could it be? ]
Chapeau Sir! We are not worthy.


----------



## simonali (27 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> And finally, the route:
> View attachment 426537



Looks like you started out somewhere near where I used to work in Evercreech?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2018)

No ride today, as I was at work on a 12:00 - 20:00


Sunday...……………………..
*Bike selected;* CGR (persistant heavy rain, with more to come)
*Weather;* cold, wet, miserable

Yesterday was a ride via Wakefield, Horbury Bridge, and Middlestown, up to 'Caphouse Colliery' (the National Mining Museum) for the _Leafers At T'Pit_ gathering
Ie; leaf-sprung Land Rovers (only!)

A very, very wet ride!!!!!

With a side trip on the way back to the old Charles Roberts works & for some 'street-art'
Both as seen elsewhere in the _'Trig Points_',_ 'Railways'_, & _'Street Art'_ threads


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's Ride. Wild Wales Challenge 2018
> 
> 
> This year WWC should be renamed. Wild Wales Weather Challenge. Of 650 entrants only 240 were brave enough (in the face of the forecast) to sign on. Well just how bad could it be? It was a tad chilly and damp at the start (Bala) and having met Andy G we were soon warming up on the testing hills away from HQ. At 2 miles Andy punctured. After a brief assessment he suggested I carry on and we'd meet at the first control rather than us both get cold. So I headed up the valley to climb the Hirnant Pass. Head wind wasn't helping and progress was slow. We were all grinding slowly up into the clouds. 1663 feet is the top and as we went over onto the descent the rain was biblical. Cold too. Some groups got back together at the bottom and the ride along Lake Vyrnwy was fairly brisk. The rain continued. It was quite a slog over the steep lumps (several at 17%) on the way to Dolanog and I was beginning to loose the faith. Thoughts of abandoning and heading back were dismissed, well until the first control anyway. Others around me were also discussing sending a rider back for a car. It really was tough. Eventually the first control hove into view. I was unable to get my timing card scanned because I couldn't get my gloves off my cold hands. Once sorted I could get some hot tea and food into me. Riders were hanging over the few radiators in attempts to warm themselves and dry clothing. Helpers were continually mopping the floor as riders dripped.
> ...


Very well done!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Dinas and Aberangell is my neck of the woods. Well done in the cold.


Superb part of the world WD . Shame about the weather  Next August BH I expect you to do the equivalent of a rain dance - the Welsh Sundance


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Superb part of the world WD . Shame about the weather  Next August BH I expect you to do the equivalent of a rain dance - the Welsh Sundance




I will do my best.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Aug 2018)

My usual morning commute 6.7 miles with an average of 16.5 mph. Then an extended home commute via Healaugh, Askham Bryan & Naburn 25.4 miles with an average of 17.1 mph.
Pretty windy but it felt much warmer than yesterday. Fab ride.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Aug 2018)

After a morning in the cinema (Christopher Robin, not too bad...) I was allowed out this afternoon, on a utility ride. SO my lad came along and we extended it to 11 miles, and didn't get the shopping as the bikes had nowhere to be locked up. Nevermind


----------



## theloafer (28 Aug 2018)

off work  for a few days so got my @rse into gear this morning..as the last of the Darlington rides is this Sunday (the hell of the north) which is the 100 miler. and the old legs need some big miles in them  so it was of to darlo to see my old cycling buddy Walter but rather just go straight there about 7 miles thought I would do the route were we first became cycling buddy's, way back in 2001
mileage ended up as 75miles
dry but a tad windy. and was strange been alone but in a good way 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1803464923


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2018)

I've been meaning to get out for an evening ride all summer but for one reason or another haven't managed it until now. I used the Raleigh and went for an extended version of my Acton Burnell loop taking in Condover, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover again and back via Lyth hill.

Sadly it was a bit of an overcast evening so I wasdn't going to get a sunset, but it was pleasantly warm with not too much wind. I'd done a tweak to the saddle setup on the last ride but coming back to it didn't feel right so I've tried something different and we'll see how that goes.

The traffic was light at this time of the day so no incidents to report. Lights were needed from Cound onwards and as it got properly dark I realised that the fronts were aimed too high and I must have been dazzling people. I've done some adjustments and think it's right now but will do some more testing another evening. (The other bikes will want checking/adjusting too, especially as I've just changed the handlebar on the Hawk).

26.3 miles at 14.5 mph average.


----------



## Tizme (29 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Looks like you started out somewhere near where I used to work in Evercreech?


I live in the middle of the village, between the village hall and St Peters'. 

Looking at riding out to W-S-M on Friday (72 mile round trip), as now I am retired my wife complained that she never gets a day to herself, so it looks like I've got to make myself scarce and thought I'd try the Brean Down Way.


----------



## simonali (29 Aug 2018)

I worked at the factory there up until it closed recently.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2018)

Where did that wind come from?

Out this morning for something slightly longer: Montford Bridge, Little Ness, Prescott, Yeaton, Merrington, Hadnall, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Condover, Lyth Hill & home.

I set out into a light wind and another reasonably warm day. Got overtaken by a faster rider on the cycle paths before Copthorne, was beeped at on the climb at Bicton then found roadworks just after Little Ness where the lights weren't working.... but they were at the other end.

I was taking the long way round to Yeaton just because it's a road I haven't been down before. The wind was behind me for a while from here which was helpful as it's undulating and I made decent progress through Hadnall to Astley. A bit of a wait for the traffic on the A53 then I was on my way over a couple of hills to Upton Magna. It was along this stretch that I noticed that the wind had picked up and coming from the west it wasn't particularly helpful on the way through Atcham to Condover.

At Condover I started heading for home the most direct way and ran into a pig of a headwind as it had strengthened and shifted round to more of a north-westerley. It was already knocking a few mph off my speed and I knew that the short run up the main road wouldn't be much fun at all in these conditions so took a left and headed over Lyth Hill instead which was on lanes that are a bit more sheltered.

I finished off with a twit of a driver trying to overtake me even though there was a van parked on the other side of the road and not enough gap to get past. She realised at the last moment and stamped on the brakes thank goodness. Some people really don't pay attention to what's right in front of them.

36.6 miles at 15.2 average.

Sorry, no photos this time.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Where did that wind come from?
> 
> Out this morning for something slightly longer: Montford Bridge, Little Ness, Prescott, Yeaton, Merrington, Hadnall, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Condover, Lyth Hill & home.
> 
> ...



Meh, women drivers eh?!?

Seriously though I’m glad all went well, good ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Meh, women drivers eh?!?
> 
> Seriously though I’m glad all went well, good ride.


Thanks for the good thoughts.

Regards the drivers, I find that incompetence is fairly evenly spread. I've had a police driver give me an exemplary overtake.......... apparently without noticing the cars coming the other way.


----------



## derrick (29 Aug 2018)

was a bit bored this morning, so out for a quick loop. feel much better now. Apart from a couple of dick heads in 4x4s taking up the whole road to turn right,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1805239070


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2018)

Followed Miss K (who drove) to young Mr K's to walk their dogs. I tried to get the hang of the stop start lead but ended up with friction burns on my finger and the back of my leg from the lead when one of the dogs saw another dog she wanted to play with.
The outward route past the Trafford Centre has road (tram) works which was slow to negotiate so I decided to go back via the Quays but that involved even worse roadworks to negotiate. Once at the Quays I went in search of the Bee-in-the-City at the Blue Peter Garden which I missed the other day.
I also found Petra - she died in 1977 so you have to be over a certain age to remember her.
More bees found in Monton.


----------



## iancity (29 Aug 2018)

Ok here goes an attempt at posting pics !
Ride first of all, I'm struggling with bike fit at the minute, been riding perfectly comfortably for 3 years then in the last 5 months (coincidentally when I have been doing more rides, and of a greater distance), I'm finding lower back issues between 15-20 miles. So bike rides at the minute are consisting of little tweaks and then a ride to see if I can get comfortable (its also an excuse for a low avg mph )

Local route around South East Northumberland, seemed to be heading into the wind all the way round !


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Followed Miss K (who drove) to young Mr K's to walk their dogs. I tried to get the hang of the stop start lead but ended up with friction burns on my finger and the back of my leg from the lead when one of the dogs saw another dog she wanted to play with.
> The outward route past the Trafford Centre has road (team) works which was slow to negotiate so I decided to go back via the Quays but that involved even worse roadworks to negotiate. Once at the Quays I went in search of the Bee-in-the-City at the Blue Peter Garden which I missed the other day.
> I also found Petra - she died in 1977 so you have to be over a certain age to remember her.
> More bees found in Monton.
> ...




What a beeutiful post.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Followed Miss K (who drove) to young Mr K's to walk their dogs. I tried to get the hang of the stop start lead but ended up with friction burns on my finger and the back of my leg from the lead when one of the dogs saw another dog she wanted to play with.
> The outward route past the Trafford Centre has road (team) works which was slow to negotiate so I decided to go back via the Quays but that involved even worse roadworks to negotiate. Once at the Quays I went in search of the Bee-in-the-City at the Blue Peter Garden which I missed the other day.
> I also found Petra - she died in 1977 so you have to be over a certain age to remember her.
> More bees found in Monton.
> ...


Aw, I remember Petra xx


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2018)

Nice pics @iancity 

Out on my mountain bike tonight, although I was a bit tired from playing immature willy waving whilst cycling home. I never learn.

It was very quiet on the roads and bridle ways. I ended up going to Wimpole. Down the drive just as the lad was shutting the gates, there is a gap for bikes.

I decided to be naughty and ride up to the folly. A bloke came running by with his husky while I was at there.

Once back in Kingston I used the roads all the way home.

16.5 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1806002692


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Followed Miss K (who drove) to young Mr K's to walk their dogs. I tried to get the hang of the stop start lead but ended up with friction burns on my finger and the back of my leg from the lead when one of the dogs saw another dog she wanted to play with.
> The outward route past the Trafford Centre has road (team) works which was slow to negotiate so I decided to go back via the Quays but that involved even worse roadworks to negotiate. Once at the Quays I went in search of the Bee-in-the-City at the Blue Peter Garden which I missed the other day.
> I also found Petra - she died in 1977 so you have to be over a certain age to remember her.
> More bees found in Monton.
> ...



You should stick those in the street art thread, hun xxx


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Aug 2018)

After Sunday's Challenge I was still tired as I rolled out for the meet in Upton. Jules H was already there and Pete M arrived not long after. We headed off over the bridge and for a change took the Strensham/Besford route out for Drakes Broughton and the ford at Walcot. It was then a traditional run to Bishampton but we diverted from standard at Rous Lench to climb to Church Lench. My tired legs wouldn't work too well on the ups today so I tended to let the others go. After Atch Lench we dropped at speed to Harvington which allowed us to loop by Salford Priors to the Hillers cafe at Dunnington. It was busy with a Falconry demonstration, another group of riders and large numbers of lunchtime folks. We found a pleasant spot outside and service was efficient.

Refreshed we took the unnecessary but very pretty run through Abbots Morton before heading south from Flyford Flavell. We paused on the bridge at the ford at Naunton Beauchamp before heading for the ford at Walcot again. Our return took in Wadborough and its level crossing for a change. Climbing Kinnersley bank my legs seemed to behave for the first time on a slope today. Jules and Pete wanted to head back with me so we took my standard route but altered the final miles to take in all the Guarlford Road loops which allowed my mileage to be increased enough to give a nice round number. Hurrah for OCD! 70 smiles


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> You should stick those in the street art thread, hun xxx


I will when I get to the end. I've been enjoying reading the thread over the last week or so, a few pages at a time. Nearly there...


----------



## Cavalol (29 Aug 2018)

Just the commute today, but I only do it about 5 times every 4 weeks, so I enjoy it more. Bit of a backlog down the lanes, the farmer's wife had roped the road off as the cows were coming in for milking, so I took a mile de-tour.
Every time I take the route, I seem to see the same cat in the same place down the back lanes, who I always tell to keep off the road, but he/she doesn't seem to listen!


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2018)

Today's outing was a mix of utility and leisure, as I took the bike with me on the train and went to Cambridge to do a spot of retail therapy.

So, the five mile ride to Ely station via Downham Common, California and Orwell Pit. From there, train to Cambridge North, and then the ride from there into town, through Chesterton, along the river and across Midsummer Common.

Bimbled around variously in town as well, checking out sales deals in various cycle shops as I was after some MTB / touring shoes. Ended up in Decathlon by default after not having much luck elsewhere LOL. I was after some Giro shoes I'd seen online, but no one had them in store for me to try on, so bought Shimano ones instead. And a pair of hiking trousers. Pootled around the Grafton, Lion Yard and the market, then had a refuel stop in MaccyD.

Journey home was the reverse of the journey out. Ran out of gas a bit on the ride back from Ely, so bimbled gently home. So, 20-ish miles of mainly urban cycling (owwww, my poor knees - all that stopping and starting!), but have to say, cycling in Cambridge is a blast.

Well, other than the suicidal pedestrians with noses glued to their phones, and the Chinese tourists either a) standing in the middle of the road taking photos or b) riding hire bikes on the wrong side of the road... 

Edited to say, a chap who rode into Cambridge North station alongside me, stopped me and said how much he liked my bike. How cool is that?


----------



## Old jon (29 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I was after some Giro shoes I'd seen online, but no one had them



Shame about the shoes, I think mine have been great this last three years, and likely much longer to come. Mind, my Shimanos do almost as well . . .


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2018)

Old jon said:


> Shame about the shoes, I think mine have been great this last three years, and likely much longer to come. Mind, my Shimanos do almost as well . . .



One of those things, I suppose... Was after a pair of Giro Petras, but ended up with a pair of Shimano MT34s instead. They're chunkier than the Giros, but they'll do the job.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Aug 2018)

Seemed a bit warmer tonight, back in shorts again. For a bit of variety I decided to try out the nearly 'completed' sustrans bimbleway alongside the A68 south from Earlston. This is the southern end - it just stops. 





I'd avoided the northern end as it includes a section less than half this width where the road crosses the Leader Water and I reckoned the road was safer. It then passes across a layby and has those horrible concrete pimple slabs, except those ones are on a cross slope so steep they will be lethal when wet. 

Although the new path ends here there is a sort of continuation in the form of a loop of the old road, which is still perfectly rideable. It has fine views towards the Black Hill.





This bit of old road rejoins the A68 with no alternative for about 300 metres. This also happens to be a very fast three lane section and although fairly quiet at 7:00pm I would not ride on that during the day. So far this cycle facility seems to be a complete waste of money, especially as there is an alternative route along quiet lanes on the other side of the river. 
Today's map - 





26.8 miles @14.3mph 2084 feet


----------



## Cavalol (30 Aug 2018)

Wow, that ride looks amazing, Reiver.


----------



## Aravis (30 Aug 2018)

An unusual (for me) straight-line ride yesterday. It will soon be pretty obvious why I was too tired to write anything last night.

The plot was that my daughters were all flying out from Manchester yesterday lunchtime. My wife was happy to drive them up, leaving little space for me in the car, but wanted some help with driving back. So, a chance for a ride into new areas whilst earning credits!

With a straight-liner I had the usual anxiety over wind direction. When the detailed forecasts started to appear they were pretty discouraging, but by the time they'd settled down it was looking like calmish for the first half with a stiff breeze in my face later on. I could live with that.

This is the route. Commendably direct; arrhythmic rather than hilly. Largely A38 to Droitwich, then minor roads passing Kidderminster to the east. Through the pretty town of Kinver to Wombourne, then a section of old railway to Wolverhampton. From then on, a succession of delightful minor roads through Eccleshall, Maer and Madeley to Crewe.











We needed a meeting place. As a Strava activity title, _Meet me in Middlewich_ had a good ring to it, so Morrison's car park it was.

I could have taken a more westerly line between Kinver and Eccleshall, but I was tempted by the old railway mentioned above. A mistake, I think - four rough and slippery miles where my main concern was staying upright. Eventually I came to an overbridge which was under repair so I had to leave the track earlier than planned, which I was very happy to do.

In Wolverhampton, an Edward VIII pillar box:






Strangely I don't remember this much sun! Lights attached for the first time in a while due to the 4am start.

Heading onwards, the wind was increasing, but it was always coming slightly from the left and with lots of hedges to provide shelter it didn't spoil the ride.

After Eccleshall you have to cross some hills which mark the boundary between the Trent and Mersey river basins. The coincided with about 10 miles of heavy rain, giving it quite an upland feel.

The rendevous in Middlewich worked perfectly, and I was glad to learn than the main business of the day had also gone to plan. We had no problems on the M6/M5 coming home, but even so the girls were in Reykjavik before we were back in Gloucester.


----------



## galaxy (30 Aug 2018)

theloafer said:


> off work  for a few days so got my @rse into gear this morning..as the last of the Darlington rides is this Sunday (the hell of the north) which is the 100 miler. and the old legs need some big miles in them  so it was of to darlo to see my old cycling buddy Walter but rather just go straight there about 7 miles thought I would do the route were we first became cycling buddy's, way back in 2001
> mileage ended up as 75miles
> dry but a tad windy. and was strange been alone but in a good way
> 
> ...


Spent many a happy miles cycling round that part of the country, recognised the ford at Stanhope straight away, looks closed to traffic now.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Aug 2018)

Glad you survived your trauma @User9609


----------



## Cavalol (30 Aug 2018)

Normal commute this morning, no cows on road, no diversion. The black and white cat wasn’t there this morning, but a bit further up the lanes a ginger one was on the verge. I told him to keep away from the road and it actually meowed at me!
The bright lights of Stanlow in the distance, dropped my phone in this field as I went to take pictures...


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5365887, member: 9609"]I come across a fish n chip van in Lowick, the smell was over-welming and I just had to stop, I popped off the bar end tube where I keep my emergency tenner only to remember I had used my emergency tenner quite a few weeks ago. So there I am in deepest england, its getting dark, its getting cold, I have a very long way to go on a little bicycle, I'm hungry, there is the most gorgeous smelling fish n chip van and I'm broke ............ I even considered begging[/QUOTE]

Have you replaced your emergency tenner?!


----------



## booze and cake (30 Aug 2018)

@Katherine I Iove your bee pics, the last one especially is amazing. They would be a great addition to the street art thread, if you don't mind posting them again in there, I'd be very grateful, thanks.


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2018)

I


booze and cake said:


> @Katherine I Iove your bee pics, the last one especially is amazing. They would be a great addition to the street art thread, if you don't mind posting them again in there, I'd be very grateful, thanks.


I will. 
I've been enjoying reading your street art thread over the last few weeks. A few pages at a time. I'm on page 54 atm, so nearly there. Then I'll post them.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Aug 2018)

Ah thanks, and thanks


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2018)

Out again this morning using the Galaxy for its first outing since the century ride at the start of the month.

I went for one of my standard routes just for simplicity (must try a bit of variety soon) out through Condover, Exfords Green, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge and back via Meole Brace.

It's a nice sunny day out now but was quite a chilly start meaning I needed a fleece on for the first time in ages. Lots of traffic on the main roads so it took a while to get going and I had an unscheduled stop when my chain jammed while shifting down from high range (it has done this randomly and I can't work out what the problem is).

En route to Plealey I encountered an equestrian with two horses (the first of several this morning). Tried to follow the van just ahead of me past them (giving lots of room) but a car came rather quickly in the other direction meaning I had to brake and drop back in. I got quite an annoyed look off the rider due to the squeal my brakes made. I caught and overtook another cyclist on the way into Pontesbury then had a pretty quiet and pleasant run all the way through to Melverley where I took the only pictures of this trip.

My legs ached pretty well after the ride on the Raleigh yesterday and that came back to haunt me from Melverley onwards as I struggled to keep up the sort of pace I'd normally do fairly easily. The climb before Great Ness felt like a bit of a slog today and the next one on the way to Bicton was similar. On this stretch I had three unnecessarily close passes as drivers didn't want to put a wheel over the white line which did rather annoy me.

At Shelton I found a second wind so stuck to the road for a bit as I was getting along at a good pace.

36.6 miles at 15.3 mph average. Fairly happy with that under the circumstances.





From the English side of the Severn crossing at Crew Green. The campsite just across the river has a few teepees up.





A look over the other side of the bridge.





View to the Breidden from Melverley.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

I am back from a 28 mile bimble . Did the Mach loop then before leaving Mach I turned onto a side road that goes through Mach golf course 

I saw 3 jets doing the Mach loop as well and I took a photo for @roadrash showing a road sign for.Aberangell.

Then did the smaller loop that I usually do. Lovely weather. Lots of sun and warmth. 3 roadies passed me and they all said hello, and 1 woman on a fat bike as well.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I took a photo for @roadrash showing a road sign for.Aberangell.



for me!!


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> for me!!




Oops. Wrong one. Sorry


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from a 28 mile bimble . Did the Mach loop then before leaving Mach I turned onto a side road that goes through Mach golf course
> 
> I saw 3 jets doing the Mach loop as well and I took a photo for @roadrash showing a road sign for.Aberangell.
> 
> ...




I should have said the photo of Aberangelll was for @twentysix by twentyfive .


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

you had me baffled there for a minute, it doesn't take much


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2018)

Ride to Otley my favourite place of all.It was not the distance 27 miles,it was not Otley.It was the way how i felt,fantastic no aching legs,no tiredness,enrgy when i needed it. Moving speed 13mph average 11.7mph.Pleased with that.I also think doing the turbo this week helped the legs,i also pushed my saddle forward a little,i might push it a little more.A great time out.


----------



## Cavalol (30 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out again this morning using the Galaxy for its first outing since the century ride at the start of the month.
> 
> I went for one of my standard routes just for simplicity (must try a bit of variety soon) out through Condover, Exfords Green, Minsterley, Westbury, Melverley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge and back via Meole Brace.
> 
> ...




I used to drive round there a fair bit in my last job, some lovely routes for cycling. Iirc, you can get from the sort of back of Minsterley and drop down into Newtown, going past that big supermarket (Tuffins?). Would love a ride round there.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

Cavalol said:


> I used to drive round there a fair bit in my last job, some lovely routes for cycling. Iirc, you can get from the sort of back of Minsterley and drop down into Newtown, going past that big supermarket (Tuffins?). Would love a ride round there.




I know Newtown.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I am back from a 28 mile bimble . Did the Mach loop then before leaving Mach I turned onto a side road that goes through Mach golf course
> 
> I saw 3 jets doing the Mach loop as well and I took a photo for @roadrash showing a road sign for.Aberangell.
> 
> ...





welsh dragon said:


> I should have said the photo of Aberangelll was for @twentysix by twentyfive .



Many thanks wd . Looks like you know how to pick the weather. I think I recognise the Golf Course - the one on the Dylife mountain road? And the bridge is the one just outside Mach on the cycle path I think? - where the A493 and A487 sort of join?


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Many thanks wd . Looks like you know how to pick the weather. I think I recognise the Golf Course - the one on the Dylife mountain road? And the bridge is the one just outside Mach on the cycle path I think? - where the A493 and A487 sort of join?




Spot on. Well done for knowing where the pics were taken today. And tomorrow the weather is going to be just as nice.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2018)

Just an 8 mile bimble to Littleport and back for me.

One, to try and work the owies out of my legs from yesterday, and two, to test new shoes and fettle cleats. Had to stop in the Co-op car park to do exactly that as I'd fitted them too far back.

Not a great ride to be fair, but at least I got out into the sunshine for a bit.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Aug 2018)

The kids and I rode from Vicar Water to Sherwood Pines, once around the green trail then back to Vicar Water. Everyone enjoyed it and the kids average speed is noticeably increasing.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Aug 2018)

It was quite a chilly commute this morning, 6.6 miles with an average of 16.3 mph. The afternoon was lovely so an extended home commute with a little extra loop so 36.9 miles in total with an average of 18.4 mph. Although I got stung by a wasp I felt really strong tonight which could have been the high protein porridge pot I had for a late lunch? I may get some more. Fab ride!


----------



## theloafer (30 Aug 2018)

galaxy said:


> Spent many a happy miles cycling round that part of the country, recognised the ford at Stanhope straight away, looks closed to traffic now.



yes its closed been like that about 3 years I think


----------



## theloafer (30 Aug 2018)

an other nice day so forced myself to get out for an other ride after getting up late (so pleased i did) think i could get used to this cycling every other day rather than working



:-) 
65 miles today

https://www.strava.com/activities/1808175324


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Aug 2018)

No more exciting than a commute to work and home for me today. The ride home brought the Boardman CX Team to just over 11,000 miles though, I'm dead pleased with that bike as a purchase back in 2014.


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5365875, member: 9609"]I will have to go and investigate but it does seem a bit stupid when you can ride up the east side.
I wish they would o something between Bonjedward and Ancrum, there's no alternative but the A68[/QUOTE]
I've never been brave enough to try that. I take a long detour via Crailing and Nisbet.


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2018)

Another 17 miles today. Higher gears and harder work. Only stopped once to take a couple of photos. The small church at Llanrwin. And another one. My house is behind the hills in the background. And a car carrying bikes on top went past me in the opposite direction and the driver waved at me. Is that what they call a double whammy.?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2018)

A ride in company for a change today, going for a jaunt with @gavgav to get his August 50km challenge ride in.

It was an earlyish start and in the cool, damp air felt properly autumnal for the first time this season. It was very sunny though so promised to warm up nicely later on. I got the Raleigh out and headed over to Gav's for about 8 and we were off with a fairly twisty route through the suburbs of Shrewsbury before heading out of town along the old canal path to Uffington and Upton Magna.

We continued along roads I've become very familar with as far as Walcot then we took the lanes to Isombridge and Longdon-on-Tern which I haven't been on for a good couple of years. It's nice, easy riding along here through some pleasant scenery, although the lanes could really do with resurfacing (quite rough with grass growing down the middle in places).

At Longdon-on-Tern we took a couple of lefts, passing the now rebuilt Tayleur Arms pub (The last time I was here the place was in ruins after a fire) and headed along some slightly smoother roads to Rodington, Roden Poynton Green, Bings Heath and up the climb to Ebury Hill.

Gav hasn't ridden as much as I have this summer so was finding the saddle a bit firm and the legs a bit tired on the climb along the edge of Haughmond Hill but we both really enjoyed the fast descent back to Upton Magna where he chose to head back via Atcham rather than retrace our steps through the suburbs.

We got up a bit of speed past Attingham Park then had a drink stop on the old bridge before tackling Chilton Lane and King Street which have a couple of nasty little climbs. Then it was back on easier roads to Weeping Cross before we parted and I headed for home.

A good ride in good company with nice weather and without any incidents to spoil things. Happy with that.

37.4 miles by the time I got back at 13mph average.

Not many photos taken today as we needed to be back by a set time so kept the stops to a minimum.





Gav about to leave town behind and head for the countryside.





Much later in the ride we are passing through Upton Magna for the second time.





View from the old bridge at Atcham.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2018)

Cavalol said:


> I used to drive round there a fair bit in my last job, some lovely routes for cycling. Iirc, you can get from the sort of back of Minsterley and drop down into Newtown, going past that big supermarket (Tuffins?). Would love a ride round there.


I've not been to Newtown on the bike (yet) but have ridden some of the roads in the area you mention when going to Montgomery. Some good riding and nice scenery round there.


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2018)

A lovely 2 hour ride in the afternoon sunshine. A57, Culcheth Lowton, A580. Clockwise for a change. The hedgerows were bright with orange, purple and red berries. The smell from the buddleia all along the path by the ship canal was delightful and seeing the sun glinting on the water makes it easy to zone out from the traffic. Once I turned off and took Damn Ln towards Culcheth, all of the fields were either newly ploughed or being ploughed. Rabbits in the grass verges too.


----------



## iancity (31 Aug 2018)

Had some unexpected free time in the afternoon so bike ride? why not ...
Did a route that I had not done for a while, and was impressed with Northumberland County Council - 3 or 4 of the roads had been newly tarmacked, lovely to see (and ride on), especially up a fairly steep bank at the start, was always a struggle but the crumbling road made it even harder - surprising what a piece of flat tarmac can do :-)

Was due to finish after around 25 miles, but was feeling good, and the back was feeling fine (lowered saddle by 10mm) so went on to complete 44 miles.
Knew it had been tough, was very windy, but surprised to get my highest 'suffer score' on strava - think I usually get between 60 and 100, but this ride scored 215 with the words "massive relative effort". Not sure what it all means but at least Strava recognised my effort


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2018)

It wasn't planned but I got a second ride in this afternoon. I mentioned a few rides ago that my speedometer for the knockabout bike got crushed by traffic, what I haven't mentioned is that during cleaning I also discovered that a chainring bolt was missing. The replacement speedo came a few days ago and I managed to get into Dave Mellor Cycles this afternoon for a new chainring bolt (actually a pack of five which was fortunate as the one I took to get a match broke when I was refitting it)

A test ride was needed so I headed off to ride my Acton Burnell loop, into what felt more like a midsummer day compared to the autumnal feel earlier. I'd only gone a few yards when I realised I'd also meant to tweak the saddle as the new setup I really liked the other day had made my knee hurt afterwards. That done, I needed to brave the traffic on the A49 which was pretty busy but once past Condover things quietened down and it became a very nice routine ride.

The saddle adjustment makes the bike _feel _slower to ride but the speedo suggests otherwise and the knees feel fine so I'll stick with that for the time being.

When I reached Acton Burnell I wanted to extend the ride a little but I couldn't be out too long so I went to Cound Moor and followed the road from there directly to Cound which is a way I haven't ridden for a while. Here I met a small lorry with a polite driver who let me past on a narrow bit when I'd quite happily have pulled over to the side.

The lanes were pretty quiet for the rest of the trip back to Condover where I decided to go over Lyth Hill thinking that it was getting near to rush hour and the main road was likely to be even busier. It was, and took a while to get a gap to cross over. Glad I didn't go the direct route today.

21.8 miles at 14 mph average and everything on the bike worked as expected without falling off or breaking. I might have a rest tomorrow.





View en route between Cound Moor and Cound


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2018)

Nothing special here, just a quick fizz round my seven mile Downham - Pymoor loop to test re-positioned cleats on the shoes I bought on Wednesday. Left foot is fine, right foot still needs a touch of tweakage.

Lovely afternoon to be out on the bike, enjoying the sights, smells and sounds of countryside heading towards autumn. Some of the hedgerows look truly spectacular, loaded with all sorts of goodies. Except hazelnuts. There's a dearth of those this year...


----------



## Jon George (1 Sep 2018)

Yesterday, my mate Dan and I took the train to Brampton (a request stop!) and rode to Lowestoft so I could claim my next two Points of the Compass of Suffolk - namely the most Easterly and Northern. The weather was fantastic, I made plenty of notes for a possible mini travelogue and was had some great beer and food at The Duke's Head at Somerleyton.
The train ride back from Lowestoft was notable in that the driver was forced to stop to clear some rocks from the line placed there by children and had to reverse the train back just to make sure everything was clear. 

Me and a big fan at The Ness.






Pasty #2 The CX enjoying the sights at Suffolk's (and the UK's) most Easterly point.






And doing the same at Suffolk's most Northern point. (Near Lound.)


----------



## postman (1 Sep 2018)

ok i went out,but i did not try to get to Swinsty or the other two reservoirs.I did get to Weston then Askwith and i got two thirds of the way up that hill ,on to the tops main road,i have photos to prove it.But this was the furthest i have been this year,i have been that bad.So at the two thirds point,i was huffing and puffing so i thought save the top bit till later,came back to Otley really pleased and got two lattes.
I took a few photos ,and what was nice a few of the younger end of the age scale,shouted and asked if i was ok,that was nice.Also in Otley i bought three bananas,well i tried.I like them a little ripe,so i picked three out two which had black spots on them,the lady said you can have them for nothing,no i
said so we came to agree i put 50p in the Air Ambulance tin,what a nice gesture from the stall holders.
I also sorted the battery problem out thanks to you lot.One i put it on battery saver,then flight mode and hid the map.30 miles and it held it's charge great 100% down to 47%.Thanks for the help i don't need to change the app.All in all a great morning out.

Extra extra,i have just found i can see my ride as a moving object on my phone,.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Sep 2018)

Amongst other things I was pushing an 80kg man up and down a sports hall on a prowler in circuits last night for 60 metres , so once I was on a bike today I was a bit leaden legged!

I only managed an 18.5 solo ride on my road bike around Harlton, pathetic!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1811872910


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Sep 2018)

Just an hour and a half to spare today before I take the mother-in-law back to Wakefield. A quick spin, 19 miles with an average of 16.8 mph. Lovely day.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Sep 2018)

Mrs 26 and I headed over to Upton. Margaret PR, Sara P, John G, Jules H and Pete M met there too. The call was Fladbury so we chatted our way by Strensham, Defford, Eckington and the Combertons for Bricklehampton and the crossing of the Avon at Fladbury. Craycombe Farm Tea Rooms laid on some lovely refreshments.

Lots of sorting out the world later John headed homeward on the main road while we all looped over the airfield and took to the ford at Pinvin. Sara headed back from Drakes Broughton. We compromised on Pete's loop by taking in the level crossing at Wadborough for Stonehall Common. Kinnersley bank saw the return of some leg power for me after last Sunday. Mrs 26 decided to potter back so the remaining 4 took the Brotheridge Green route for two Guarlford road loops. Pete headed off for an appointment with his other half while Margaret and Jules accepted a cuppa Chez 26. Mrs 26 wasn't long after and all agreed we'd had a lovely social outing today. 55 smiles


----------



## Tizme (1 Sep 2018)

A trip to Weston Super Mare yesterday, 75 miles in total. Two reasons for giving it a go, check that my hub dynamo was working ok and to try out the Brean Down Way. I have to say it was a very pleasant day out, even if I did manage to go off track and spent a bit of time on the A38!

One of several WW2 Pill Boxes dotted around Wells, this one is at Godney.





The pier at WSM, too busy for me (it doesn't look too bad from the photo, but after the peace of the country lanes it was bedlam!)



Despite being ready to eat my own arm I carried on and finally stopped just after Sandford Station on the Strawberry Line:




I tend to use cycle.travel for routes using my tourer and cyclepaths, but I didn't look closely enough and joined the Brean Down Way near the end and off an access track (still marked Route 33) that would have been better on a mountain bike! The bit I did had me stopping every 400m (or so it seemed) opening gates or negotiating kissing gates, which was a bit disappointing and fully loaded I would probably have turned the air blue!
Once onto the Strawberry Line (and feeling better after my lunch) I gaily peddled along, completely ignoring my Garmin as it buzzed that I was off course. Reluctantly backtracking until _I knew where I was_ I proceeded to go around the mulberry bush until I ended up on the A38, at least it wasn't quite as busy as the M5 I'd cycled over after leaving WSM:




Managing to finally work out where I was I cut my losses and headed back towards Wells and eventually back on to my original route.




It probably sounds like I had a bad day, but in fact it was really great, lots of empty lanes, warm sun, a flask of good coffee and cheese & mango chutney sandwiches and the whole day to do the ride, bliss
And the hub dynamo works


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2018)

I had intended going out this afternoon
The morning was out, as I had a drive to Selby, then shopping at the (Glasshoughton) ASDA

A dear morning too;

Wifes C-HR -hybrid was running on fumes so needed filling, as did daughters (Vauxhall) Adam, so I thought _"what the hell!", _& filled mine up too
£120 later, & 3 trips to the same garage....no wonder the man on the counter was looking at me oddly

However, I ended up on a 15 foot scaffold tower, trimming trees, in the garden, with an electric chainsaw 
(having washed the CGR beforehand, & left it to dry)

Then I had to set up the cleats on my new Sidis (MTB soles, for the commute, with SPDs)







Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 427937


Ryther?




Spiderweb said:


> Just an hour and a half to spare today before I take the mother-in-law back to Wakefield. A quick spin, 19 miles with an average of 16.8 mph. Lovely day.



Who says Wakefield wants her back, she's yours - keep her there



*Tomorrow = Ride??? *(& various photographs)
I certainly hope so


----------



## Mike_P (1 Sep 2018)

First bike ride since early June today due to vv op on both legs and a slight complication of an overhealing wound meaning I had to spend 4 weeks doing nothing strenuous whilst the wound of the wound healed, having originally been told to walk at least 2 miles a day. 18.3 miles and 896ft climbed with this being the approach to the highest point




Route was clockwise round the loop


----------



## derrick (1 Sep 2018)

The perfect club ride. Owain left Winchmore hill at 9am, we left Enfield at 9am. Owain and the gang chased us down, Caught us at Theydon Bois we rode together for a few miles, before splitting up, we lost one of our ridders who wanted to go a bit quicker, but we gained one of the faster group who wanted to go a bit slower, worked out really well. with most people ending at the Moon Under Water for a beer coffee and lemonade, and a debrief, This is how all rides should be, We are all on our bikes, 17 Riders out.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1811460967


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Sep 2018)

Did a couple of rides yesterday including my first Critical Mass ride through Manchester. 
The atmosphere was fantastic with loads of different people, bikes and dogs ! 
The yellow cargo bike was the loudest sound system in Manchester!!!
It ended at 9pm and I still had a 13 mile ride home in the dark along the Bridgewater canal and Route 55 which I thought might be lairy but turned out to be so much fun. Enjoy the few phone photos I took.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Sep 2018)

No exciting rides for me the last few days. After a wonderful bit of cycling in France I'm back on the commute, busy roads, congestion, poor air quality etc etc. I suppose of note my commute home on Thursday night saw the Boardman CX Team reach 11,000 miles, but August saw my lowest mileage month since December 2017 at 485 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2018)

1st of the month so time for an Imperial ton for the monthly challenge . Out the door at 6.35 for a steady ride to meeting point at Market Bosworth . Very misty and arms were soon covered with moisture a bit chilly but not to bad . 13 miles later I'm at the meeting point to find @Supersuperleeds waiting soon @Lilliburlero rolled in company of his friend Paul who isn't a ccer but don't hold it against him . @Supersuperleeds had planned a route around the back of Coventry to grad some veloviewer squares. Soon off over The A5 and on to Nuneaton a shout from @Lilliburlero had us all stopping he had a mechanical . His rear gear cable had snapped and he'd only got top gear I thought he was done for . Paul had some cable clamps as another rider had suffered a similar fate on another ride so Paul had stocked up . I shoved the derrailuer over and put it in a loweish gear and Paul clamped the cable and @Lilliburlero decided to give it a go with only 75 miles to go .Around the back of Coventry and a shout from @Lilliburlero gets us stopped again hed just struggled up a climb and we discovered the clamp had slipped and he was in a high gear again . Another adjustment and he's now in a lower gear than before so he was spinning from here . Quite amusing on the downhills and flats .Through the village of Meridian the historic centre of England . At one point we passed I presume a Dad and 2 sons about 11 and 13 who were cracking along down the next descent I was taking it easy so not to drop @Lilliburlero who was spinning away the 3 of them past us and I drafted the hell out of them I not proud I will draft anyone . They soon turned off unfortunately. Back over the A5 at Dordon and a draggy climb quick shop stop for a refuel . Then on the the Cafe stop at Fradley Junction which by this time we all had over 90 miles in a bit of bad planning if you ask me . Relaxed stop and were back on the road ,Paul turned off at Caton to head home to complete his ton which he said earlier in the year he wouldnt do again . I think we are a bad influence . @Lilliburlero turned for home a few mile later to complete a ton of which 70 plus miles in 1 gear . That left me and @Supersuperleeds to head towards mine . @Supersuperleeds route left me at 120 miles just short of 200km so had to extended the route home obviously . @Supersuperleeds left me with 5 miles to go a few extra loops and finally home with 125 miles in the bag 40 veloviewer squares . @Supersuperleeds beat me on distance again doing 127 miles . Great ride in what turned out to be lovely conditions  .Kudus to @Lilliburlero for sticking with it and getting round I think Id have bailed . But luckily @Supersuperleeds had plotted a route with no silly climbs in just gentle drags


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> 1st of the month so time for an Imperial ton for the monthly challenge . Out the door at 6.35 for a steady ride to meeting point at Market Bosworth . Very misty and arms were soon covered with moisture a bit chilly but not to bad . 13 miles later I'm at the meeting point to find @Supersuperleeds waiting soon @Lilliburlero rolled in company of his friend Paul who isn't a ccer but don't hold it against him . @Supersuperleeds had planned a route around the back of Coventry to grad some veloviewer squares. Soon off over The A5 and on to Nuneaton a shout from @Lilliburlero had us all stopping he had a mechanical . His rear gear cable had snapped and he'd only got top gear I thought he was done for . Paul had some cable clamps as another rider had suffered a similar fate on another ride so Paul had stocked up . I shoved the derrailuer over and put it in a loweish gear and Paul clamped the cable and @Lilliburlero decided to give it a go with only 75 miles to go .Around the back of Coventry and a shout from @Lilliburlero gets us stopped again hed just struggled up a climb and we discovered the clamp had slipped and he was in a high gear again . Another adjustment and he's now in a lower gear than before so he was spinning from here . Quite amusing on the downhills and flats .Through the village of Meridian the historic centre of England . At one point we passed I presume a Dad and 2 sons about 11 and 13 who were cracking along down the next descent I was taking it easy so not to drop @Lilliburlero who was spinning away the 3 of them past us and I drafted the hell out of them I not proud I will draft anyone . They soon turned off unfortunately. Back over the A5 at Dordon and a draggy climb quick shop stop for a refuel . Then on the the Cafe stop at Fradley Junction which by this time we all had over 90 miles in a bit of bad planning if you ask me . Relaxed stop and were back on the road ,Paul turned off at Caton to head home to complete his ton which he said earlier in the year he wouldnt do again . I think we are a bad influence . @Lilliburlero turned for home a few mile later to complete a ton of which 70 plus miles in 1 gear . That left me and @Supersuperleeds to head towards mine . @Supersuperleeds route left me at 120 miles just short of 200km so had to extended the route home obviously . @Supersuperleeds left me with 5 miles to go a few extra loops and finally home with 125 miles in the bag 40 veloviewer squares . @Supersuperleeds beat me on distance again doing 127 miles . Great ride in what turned out to be lovely conditions  .Kudus to @Lilliburlero for sticking with it and getting round I think Id have bailed . But luckily @Supersuperleeds had plotted a route with no silly climbs in just gentle drags




Kudos to you all.


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> 1st of the month so time for an Imperial ton for the monthly challenge . Out the door at 6.35 for a steady ride to meeting point at Market Bosworth . Very misty and arms were soon covered with moisture a bit chilly but not to bad . 13 miles later I'm at the meeting point to find @Supersuperleeds waiting soon @Lilliburlero rolled in company of his friend Paul who isn't a ccer but don't hold it against him . @Supersuperleeds had planned a route around the back of Coventry to grad some veloviewer squares. Soon off over The A5 and on to Nuneaton a shout from @Lilliburlero had us all stopping he had a mechanical . His rear gear cable had snapped and he'd only got top gear I thought he was done for . Paul had some cable clamps as another rider had suffered a similar fate on another ride so Paul had stocked up . I shoved the derrailuer over and put it in a loweish gear and Paul clamped the cable and @Lilliburlero decided to give it a go with only 75 miles to go .Around the back of Coventry and a shout from @Lilliburlero gets us stopped again hed just struggled up a climb and we discovered the clamp had slipped and he was in a high gear again . Another adjustment and he's now in a lower gear than before so he was spinning from here . Quite amusing on the downhills and flats .Through the village of Meridian the historic centre of England . At one point we passed I presume a Dad and 2 sons about 11 and 13 who were cracking along down the next descent I was taking it easy so not to drop @Lilliburlero who was spinning away the 3 of them past us and I drafted the hell out of them I not proud I will draft anyone . They soon turned off unfortunately. Back over the A5 at Dordon and a draggy climb quick shop stop for a refuel . Then on the the Cafe stop at Fradley Junction which by this time we all had over 90 miles in a bit of bad planning if you ask me . Relaxed stop and were back on the road ,Paul turned off at Caton to head home to complete his ton which he said earlier in the year he wouldnt do again . I think we are a bad influence . @Lilliburlero turned for home a few mile later to complete a ton of which 70 plus miles in 1 gear . That left me and @Supersuperleeds to head towards mine . @Supersuperleeds route left me at 120 miles just short of 200km so had to extended the route home obviously . @Supersuperleeds left me with 5 miles to go a few extra loops and finally home with 125 miles in the bag 40 veloviewer squares . @Supersuperleeds beat me on distance again doing 127 miles . Great ride in what turned out to be lovely conditions  .Kudus to @Lilliburlero for sticking with it and getting round I think Id have bailed . But luckily @Supersuperleeds had plotted a route with no silly climbs in just gentle drags



Great write up buddy  . Just one of those days and one to remember 



welsh dragon said:


> Kudos to you all.



They`re great guys @welsh dragon , I would`nt ride with them if they wernt . I knew they`d get me round and cant thank them enough


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Great write up buddy  . Just one of those days and one to remember
> 
> 
> 
> They`re great guys @welsh dragon , I would`nt ride with them if they wernt . I knew they`d get me round and cant thank them enough




That makes it even better when the company is good.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Sep 2018)

Few more from the Critical Mass ride last night in Manchester


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2018)

Today was a combined motorsport & cycling day. It was the Aston Martin Owners Club raceday at Snetterton and the timetable showed a long lunch break and the first race after the break only had 10 enteries for a 45 minute race giving plenty of time for a ride so a route was loaded into the Garmin and the Planet X was loaded into the car and off I went. 

At the end of the first race I left Snetterton, past the 96th Bomb Group memorial




and then headed south down to East Harling before cutting back east into Kenninghall and then south again through the villages of North & South Lopham (which I'd ridden through in the opposite direction earlier in the month). 

Crossing over the A1066 I continued southbound to Redgrave, then east through Magpie Green before starting the returrn run through Roydon, Bressingham, Fersfield, back to Kenninghall and on to Quiddenham, Eccles and Hargham before a quick under and over the A11 brought me back to Snetterton Circuit just in time for the 3rd race of the day



Just over 31.5 miles for August's 50k ride in some lovely warm and sunny weather, despite a bit of a breeze in the wide open Norfolk & Suffolk countryside.


----------



## galaxy (2 Sep 2018)

Well, im still not managing to cycle nearly as much as i want to be. That in mind i managed a lovely route yesterday afternoon, Up round Leysters, into Tenbury Wells then the lanes back home. Only approx 15 miles, but a big grin on our faces when arriving home. Good to see the bike still does that to you after all these years.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Sep 2018)

17 miles for me today. Happy with that to start September. Outward journey was dark and very humid and the homeward journey was very dark and wet. It poured down all the way back and I was quite cold, and I got stung by a nettle sticking out of the hedge. Quite ouchy.


----------



## Donger (2 Sep 2018)

Thursday’s ride. On holiday and having trouble with l'internet. No pictures possible, it seems, but at least I'm back online .... for the moment.

Last year, when we went over to Europe by le Tunnel, we stayed at the Holiday Inn Express at Cheriton near Folkestone the night before, and I did a great little ride up the hill and along the cliff top above the Channel Tunnel rail yards and all the way to Dover and back via the Battle of Britain Memorial at Capel le Ferne. Great views over to France and lots of interesting and different stuff to see. I enjoyed it so much that we stopped off again at the same hotel this year, and I went for a ride in the opposite direction. It is really easy to get down to the coast at Sandgate, because all you have to do is take the first right turn from the hotel and Horn Street takes you all the way there.

This time I did a great little 25.5 miler, with probably 15 miles of it off road. At Sandgate, I hung a left and a right and followed the promenade along the beach until I got to Hythe. There, after a short stretch of main road, I hung a left off the one way gyratory at the Romney Hythe & Dymchurch Railway station and followed the course of the Royal Military Canal for a couple of miles to West Hythe. It is a gravelly, and only occasionally slightly muddy cycle/foot path through woods with hills to the right and occasional glimpses of the canal to the other. There were very few people about and it was a lovely way to start a ride.

At West Hythe, everything changed, as I hit a bit of an evening rat run through the edge of Romney Marsh past Botolph Bridge and back to the coast at Dymchurch. Even at Dymchurch, the main road along the sea wall was busy and a little alarming in the evening rush hour, so I was relieved to eventually find a gentle ramp up onto the top of the sea wall. From there, it was a great little ride on mostly smooth concrete along the side of a shingle beach all the way past St Mary’s Bay to Littlestone on Sea, passing Martello towers, holiday parks and golf courses on the way. There were great views across the bay towards Dungeness, but I didn’t quite have enough time to make it there and back before dark, so I turned tail at Littlestone, after watching a flock of starlings coming in to roost. Once back at Dymchurch I left the sea wall, got back on the A road and hammered it (for me anyway) back to The Fountain Inn at Sandgate, where I climbed back up Horn Street to the hotel in Cheriton. Finished with my lights very much needed, but little traffic around to bother me. Loved it.

The next morning Mrs D and I drove down to Dungeness in the car, and really liked the place. Quite an other-worldly place, with scattered shacks and vast expanses of shingle …. and a pair of lighthouses, a couple of pubs and, of course a massive great nuclear power station. Loads of cyclists arrived in groups, and on the Dungeness Estate the speed limit is 20mph, so cycling seemed safe. I definitely want to come back that way on a bike some day …. I’ll have to arrive at the hotel earlier to allow enough time to make it there and back.

Hope to be able to post some holiday rides ... with pictures .... soon. Bye for now,
Donger.


----------



## colly (2 Sep 2018)

Up and out nowhere near as early as I had planned. No reason apart from a slow breakfast and me sodding about with this and that. Like you do.

So anyway just before 8am I set off. No plan at all, thought I would just make it up as I went along, and I did. I found myself going west and then north up the Harrogate Road and I intended using the route round the back of Eccup Reservoir but as I approached the lights at Alwoodley Gates they turned red so it was a quick left and I instead went along Alwoodly Lane, past the back of Golden Acre Park and down to the Pool / Harewood Road via the steep Black Hill Road. A left towards pool and a plan was forming.
Over the Wharfe at Pool and a turn towards Farnley. I decided to make it more than a nice little jaunt and so hills were called for . I headed up into Leathley and to Stainburn on the back lanes to find my way to Almscliffe Crag.
I was on fixed and I knew the lanes had some sharp inclines and as expected they proved hard work.
Just this side of Stainburn I stopped to get a pic of Almscliffe Crag in the distance:





and the view the other way:











Including a pic for the 'My bike in front of a sign for Stainburn' thread:






Even though you can't see the Stain.

Past the Crag and through North Rigton it was down and across the Otley / Harrogate 
road along Dunkeswick Lane to the Leeds /Harrogate road and a left to Kirkby Overblow, Clap Gate and Sicklinghall and eventually into Wetherby.
I stopped for a drink and to take a couple of snaps of the side of Wetherby missed by passers through.

The Wharfe winds around the rear of the town centre:



and what appear like tiny cottages from the road: have a glorious view out the back:











Out of Wetherby on the A58 and the usual left in Collingham up Jewitt Lane. I made it to the top sitting down all the way even though I was on fixed so things must be looking up.
From there it was Thorner, Bramley Grange Red Hall and home.
The only thing to spoil an other wise lovely few hours out on the bike was a near miss 200m from home.  Straight out into me while I was on a roundabout. No contact but it was close.
Of course it was clearly my fault for like, you know, just actually being alive, but I'm cool, I understand, cretins have to be allowed out sometimes I guess.

All in all 38 miles with 2450ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/27321145


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Sep 2018)

2 trains, 1 bridge and a ferry.

I wanted to try some unfamiliar roads today, so 5k to the station, and got on a train.

Got off at Johnstone, about 15 miles southwest of Glasgow, and followed familiar tracks towards Linwood, where I took some roads I’d not been on before. Out to Houston (Scotland, not Texas), then headed generally towards Glasgow airport. Crossed under the M8, turned away from the airport, and then crossed the motorway 2 more times to take me through Bishopton towards Erskine. One wrong turning, doubled back, then found the well-hidden entrance to the Erskine Bridge cycle path.

At one time, there was a foot/cyclepath on both sides, but the East one is closed. I took the west one - busy traffic on the other side of the barrier, but apart from me and one runner, the path was deserted.






Looking West from the middle of the bridge. Clyde below, village of Bowling just ahead, with Dumbarton in the distance.

Once over the bridge, I joined the Forth & Clyde Canal path - part of the section of NCN7 that runs from Glasgow to Loch Lomond, and headed towards Glasgow.






The “Drop Lock” at Dalmuir, which lets canal boats pass under the main road.

Followed the canal onwards to Clydebank shopping centre, then headed towards the Clyde.

At Yoker, I arrived at the ferry terminal. Gate open, but desolate - no signs of life!





A few minutes later, the little boat on the other side of the river headed in my direction






Two pounds for a passenger ticket














Now I’m in Renfrew. A quick pitstop for something to eat, and then towards Inchinnan and round the back of the airport.

Around Glasgow Airport, then into Paisley, where I caught a train home.

59km in total, 27 new Veloviewer tiles, and despite the unpromising weather, it stayed dry.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Sep 2018)

My ride today was a short urban circuit to have a play on Sunderland's new bridge over the Wear.

There was the expected mish-mash of crossings to reach the bridge itself, which has two wide paths both sides of the dual carriageway road.

No markings on the paths, but markings are widely ignored anyway by pedestrians and cyclists.

What surprised me is there are no barriers, not even between the two road carriageways, just low kerbs.

It would be possible to cross from one side to the other on foot or by bike, not that it would be safe to do so.

The absence of barriers gives the impression of wide open spaces.





For those that know Sunderland, the bridge is between the existing Queen Alexandra Bridge and the A19 Hylton crossing, which is only ridable if you fancy humping your bike up and down flights of steps.

Here's a view out to sea, the Queen Alexandra Bridge is just about visible on the horizon, although it's closer than it looks.





And looking the other way, inland.






Given the proximity of the other bridge, I'm not certain the new one will be a lot of use for rides, especially as there is quite a climb leaving to the south.

Supposedly there is a new road to be built on the south side which might provide a faster route into the city centre/port.

Having reached the north side, I decided to have a light lunch at a nearby Greggs on a retail park.

The car park was strangled with traffic and a motorist ticked me off for not riding fast enough.

It was also surprisingly hot and humid, so it was back over the new bridge, up the bank on the other side, and home, dodging broken glass and dog mess on the paths as I went.

The bridge was worth a look, but cycling in this part of Sunderland hasn't got much else to recommend it.


----------



## iandg (2 Sep 2018)

Shorter than anticipated - not having much luck with this tubeless malarky 

Lesson #4: You still have to carry a spare tube 

The ride

The flat






the walk

the damage


----------



## Denis99 (2 Sep 2018)

I have had the ICE Adventure trike for about 10 days now.

Just covered about 125 miles in that time and have eventually got my position sorted.

Earlier today, near Resolven South Wales.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Sep 2018)

Nice little bimble with Mrs Lon around the Grimsthorpe Castle estate.
Nice lunch and a very pleasant ride.

Massive flock of house Martin's 100s of them.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2018)

Club ride today, I had forgotten where to, turned out to be to the Rural Life Centre Tilford.

Route out via Chobham, Pirbright and Tongham. There was an event taking place at the Rural Life Centre, but we,were not affected, able to enjoy bacon sandwich and coffee.

One of out number had a nice vintage Pinarello (shitfters on the downtubes) but non compact chain set, and largest sprocket at rear was 21, so he had to bale out early.

Return journey via Elster, Shackleford, Puttenham and
Wanborough, Pirbright Bisley, West End and Chobham, and I detoured to Addlestone way Home

60.3 miles @ 16.3 mph, and 2032 feet climbed
By the end of the ride, pleasant and sunny. Not many of us to enjoy it though
https://www.strava.com/activities/1814315192


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Sep 2018)

A steady pootle today with my friends Martin, Gaynor and Caryn out to Knaresborough & Boroughbridge. A lovely coffee stop by the river watching all the rowing boats. 51.8 miles in total with an average of 14.7 mph. Great day out.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Sep 2018)

Second day of vv less legs exposed on a bike and 27.42 miles rather hot miles (Garmin says min temp 82 Fahrenheit) with 1394ft of climbing. North to Ripley and a lengthy queue of virtually stationary traffic tailing back to Killinghall led to cycling down the middle of A61 for a change. Was it a show at Ripley? Was it simply the volume of people using the Nidderdale Greenway crossing? Turned out, fortunately in an unfortunate way for someone, that it was an ambulance blocking the northbound lane just beyond the crossing.

On via Nidd, up to Scotton and Farnham, and up and down to Staveley where a tree lined approach to the village provided a pleasant notable drop in temperature. Then headed up towards Arkendale but decided to take the A6055 as a short cut to Ferrensby, then back towards Farnham but dropping down the one way back lane to rejoin the A6055 to Scriven, then along Lingerfield Lane which was defiantly more upwards in this direction that I thought it was.

Climbing out of Scotton I stopped at the top for a drink and as I set off was greeted by only the fifth cyclist I had seen with whom a sort of working together developed to Ripley once I had caught him up. Took the Nidderdale Greenway to Bilton Lane, the section to the viaduct over the Nidd was a slow moving log jam leading to my slowest ever time by a factor of nearly double. Up a windy Bilton Lane then back homewards along the A59 - the road is being resurfaced but it seems not the section between Bilton Lane and the A61 so looks like a case of dodging depressions and slightly raised manhole covers for some time.

Sorry no photos- accidently smeared Go Pro cover with sunscreen so a very blurred set of videos have just been deleted.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2018)

A nice day out on the tandem today. I was feeling surprisingly fresh after Toft beer festival last night.

We set out at 10.30, the weather already warm. Jo says a Chapel Hill felt easy today, I felt a bit sluggish. Over and down into Barrington we hit 41.4mph, fastest I’ve been down there!

Over the A10 and A505 without stopping, and then the long trudge up to Great Chishill, the highest point in Cambs (about 4ft below sea level). It was around here that we saw our first Red Kite of the day....




St Swithuns church








Then it was on to Saffron Walden, stopping at Bicicletta, it’s gone downhill...





On to Ashton and Bartlow. This is where we saw the second Red Kite, low and close. It dived into a field, we peeped over the hedge and there were 2! When they flew up they were joined by another!








The hedgerows were looking good here




Back through Linton and Fulbourn, calling in at Patrick and Christine to pick up some washers, they fed us too!

We headed home along the river Cam




Cows in a line




Swans on the path




And rowers on the river.

Once home Mrs Dave insisted on a short detour to get an metric century

https://www.strava.com/activities/1814856819


----------



## cyberknight (2 Sep 2018)

st giles sportive , 20 miles there , 75 route and 18 back .. bloody knackered
rode out with the velo moira crew then its was split into groups dependant on pace
75 miles in 4 hours 4 mins, knackered 




<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1814880623/embed/c3e03afe3d0fbbf2f7258fc84bddaca744e1af5b
'></iframe>


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2018)

A busy weekend for me, so here's yesterdays ride today. 
I might post todays ride later if time permits, but could end up posting todays ride tomorrow.
Hope that's clear? 

Anyhow, a new month, a new season (if you're meteorologically inclined), and off to get the banker ride in for the Half Century Challenge.

I had half an idea where I was going, but no firm plan. It came as no surprise to head out up the Coal Road and find myself on the A58, before branching off to Shadwell and the climb up to Slaid Hill lights.
Through them heading for the countryside again and aware of an engine revving behind me, shortly followed by a MGIF overtake and as we approached the junction started to turn left across me as I was heading straight on. He slammed on mid turn, as did I. 
Anyhow, disaster avoided (again), through the dip and onto Tarn Lane and along to Scarcroft via Ling lane and the long descent down the A58 through Bardsey to Collingham, where in a fit of sheer optimism I decided to climb the Col de Jewitt Lane.
The first section went really well, although I was caught by a car just at the narrow bit they waited until it was wide enough again to get through safely, but just as it ramped up again a Freelander towing a horsebox was coming down the hill, meaning me and the car had to stop. Despite the Freelander being just two car lengths beyond a passing place the driver simply couldn't reverse into it, so I dropped 200yds back down the hill to allow the car to also reverse and let them through 
Anyway, the loss of altitude did at least give me a breather! 
On up the hill and straight on through the rolling countryside until I reached Thorner Lane where it was left and on through the dip and down to Bramham.
Looped round the outside of the village and onto Toulston Lane, the took the right over the A659 and then the bridge over the busy A64, before dropping down into Stutton, where I stayed on the main road through the village before crossing the beck and climbed up the hill to Raw Lane where I headed for Ulleskelf.
However, on a whim I took to dead end to Kirkby Wharfe, which I've cycled past many times, but never cycled down.
There's not a lot there but it was a nice enough diversion, but I took a pic of the bike near the Church of St John the Baptist:





Back down to Raw Lane and on to Ulleskelf and over the railway line and straight on to Church Fenton, past Leeds East Airport where filming of Queen Victoria looks to be underway again.
Through the village and back over the railway line, then the long straight to Barkston Ash, the right on London Road and Saxton Lane into Saxton, taking Cold Hill Lane out past the cricket club and stopping at Linda's Bench for sustenance and more pics:










A couple of Seacroft Wheelers passed with a cheery hello and I was soon off after them, dropping down onto Copley lane up to Lotherton Gates and then into Aberford.
Cattle Lane took me from there to Barwick and I stayed on the Leeds Road through Scholes and down the hill, crossing Cock Beck for a final time and climbing back up the other side, before taking local roads up to home.

*38.06 miles* (61.25km) in *2h 52m* at an average of *13.2 mph* with *1,857ft* climbed and an average temperature of *17.6°C*

Good to get the Half Century ride in the bag nice and early, and nice to see temperatures climbing up again after a couple of chillier rides recently.
There was another swirling breeze about, but other than that it was glorious out there. Plenty of cyclists out too.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Donger (2 Sep 2018)

This was the ride that has had me champing at the bit ever since we booked this holiday … my main target ride for 2018. I had been flicking through old Tour de France official programmes looking for any TdF routes that have passed near Luttenbach pres Munster, where we are staying, and up came stage 10 of the 2014 edition, which passed right by the gite we are in. The 773 metres of height gain over 9.3km (approx. 5.8 miles) at an average gradient of 8.2% made it a Cat 1 climb in 2014. More to the point it made it the biggest challenge I have taken on to date …and only my third Cat 1 climb and my highest col, at 1,163m.




We drove up to the col the night before as a bit of a reccie. The first kilometre, up past the gite, is over 9% average, and looked more like something over 10% for the first few hundred metres. As I would be starting part of the way up the climb, that was going to be my welcome home! On Google Maps there is a confusing mass of little roads through the woods that made route planning a little foreboding, but after a drive-through, it was quite clear that all I had to do was to stay on the one road all the way and it would take me over the col and back down to the main road at Sondernach. From there it is a straightforward, gentle pootle down the valley to Luttenbach, then across a level crossing and back up to the gite on the 10% bit. .... cue "Flatnav":




On the day, I made an early start, and it was a chilly one. After a nice initial view of Luttenbach down below me, it was woodland all the way for almost 4 miles ….. not my favourite type of climb. This was different, though, as it was my big challenge of 2018. After the initial shock of starting a ride with a steepish climb right from the off, and reaching straight for the granny ring, I soon got my breathing into a steady rhythm and started to feel confident. I made my first stop at a big, wide hairpin about 1.3 miles into the climb and took the opportunity for a stretch and a drink.




Just as I was re-mounting, I spotted a gorgeous, young, orangey-brown deer staring at me from the edge of the road ahead. Before I could reach for the camera it and a friend were off bounding across the road and disappeared up into the forest. Soon after that I was overtaken by a couple of cheery mountain bikers, who inched away around a bend and over the horizon, chatting loudly. I figured there would be no more wildlife to be seen after that. I stopped for a rest roughly every 1.5 miles, and took encouragement from the cycle-specific signage announcing how many Km still to go, and the average gradient of the next kilometre.




As I emerged from the forest at a clearing with a field full of donkeys, I knew I had arrived at the Ferme Auberge du Ried, and that there wasn’t too much more grinding to go. Soon after that, I got into a chat with an overnight camper at a viewpoint with fantastic views along the edge of the Vosges and across the flatlands of the Rhine Valley and into the mountains of the Black Forest in Germany. Then, after passing a few more “Allez Contador” and “Voeckler” scribblings still visible on the road surface from four years ago, 




it was onwards up to the col itself …. with a disappointingly small signpost, given all the effort.





... but great views..




By now it was getting chilly, as it was more exposed and there was a bit of a breeze, so I was glad of my base layer. I dropped down into Sondernach via the longest descent I have ever done. Great payback for all the effort. I was passed by dozens of Swiss and German motorcyclists on the way down. It is always a good sign when you see them. Always means there’s some serious scenery to be had. I got off the main road as quickly as I could, and easily recognised my turn for home.
Sondernach:



The steep bit in Luttenbach wasn’t half as hard as I’d anticipated, and I got back to the gite about 3 hours after leaving … and with only 17.7 miles covered. Now that’s a slow ride. But it was the thought of being able to do this sort of ride that got me into cycling in the first place, and it was great to be able to keep stopping every time there was a spectacular view. Absolutely loved it. Living the dream.
Donger


----------



## theloafer (2 Sep 2018)

last of the Darlington rides today (THE HELL OF THE NORTH) just a steady 108 miles as i had to start from home weather was as good has it gets for September a bit windy but no rain



got pick up from the finish by my lovely sweetheart as i was nackered with a F ... LOL

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/2983000671


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Sep 2018)

Donger said:


> This was the ride that has had me champing at the bit ever since we booked this holiday … my main target ride for 2018. I had been flicking through old Tour de France official programmes looking for any TdF routes that have passed near Luttenbach pres Munster, where we are staying, and up came stage 10 of the 2014 edition, which passed right by the gite we are in. The 773 metres of height gain over 9.3km (approx. 5.8 miles) at an average gradient of 8.2% made it a Cat 1 climb in 2014. More to the point it made it the biggest challenge I have taken on to date …and only my third Cat 1 climb and my highest col, at 1,163m.
> View attachment 428207
> 
> We drove up to the col the night before as a bit of a reccie. The first kilometre, up past the gite, is over 9% average, and looked more like something over 10% for the first few hundred metres. As I would be starting part of the way up the climb, that was going to be my welcome home! On Google Maps there is a confusing mass of little roads through the woods that made route planning a little foreboding, but after a drive-through, it was quite clear that all I had to do was to stay on the one road all the way and it would take me over the col and back down to the main road at Sondernach. From there it is a straightforward, gentle pootle down the valley to Luttenbach, then across a level crossing and back up to the gite on the 10% bit. .... cue "Flatnav":
> ...



Always enjoy reading about your hill climbing exploits, and I recently enjoyed the lumpy bits in the Dordogne, also on the TdF route, but 2017's. Did you get the bugs in the woodland climbs? They drove me mad, and seemed to be able to keep up with me until about 12mph which was a no starter going up hill...


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Sep 2018)

Forgot to add my first ride of the day on the 31st August,55 miles on the Spa Tourer to Manchester Airport and back via trails and canal towpath. Weather was fantastic and I managed to stay pretty much off road until I got to the airport. The rout home headed towards Ashley near Tatton Park and along the now much quieter Chester road not the bypass has been built. Once over the new bypass I headed towards Lyme and then on to the Trans Pennine Trail (route 62) towards Timperley and then back on the Bridgewater Way along the canal where I rejoined route 55 at Monton and then on to the guided busway to Astley


----------



## iancity (2 Sep 2018)

Another ride today, although only a gentle one. Just wanted to get out in the sun (while it still lasts) so no great ambitions other than to enjoy the ride 
Remarkably, after finding some fresh new tarmak yesterday, did the same thing today, makes a big difference on a quiet country road :-)
20 gentle miles
(this is NOT the fresh new tarmac!)


----------



## Donger (2 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Always enjoy reading about your hill climbing exploits, and I recently enjoyed the lumpy bits in the Dordogne, also on the TdF route, but 2017's. Did you get the bugs in the woodland climbs? They drove me mad, and seemed to be able to keep up with me until about 12mph which was a no starter going up hill...


Thanks, but no. Not an insect to be seen. I did think I was going to suffer when I got up level with some meadows full of horses, cows and donkeys, but it never happened. Downhill you can always lose the little buggers, but if horse flies go for you on a slow climb it can be pure misery. I've been lucky this time. I fancy a couple of gentler rides through the vineyards in the next couple of days, but I feel I have another big climb left in me yet. Living the dream.


----------



## TigerT (2 Sep 2018)

All week I'd been looking forward to this weekends ride.... And then it started to rain on Friday and has got a lot cooler. Yesterday, was just stormy all day, but today was supposed to be dry...... It wasn't

I woke up early and got up, made my coffee and breakfast all before looking out of the window. When I did it was throwing it down with rain . I took my breakfast back to bed to contemplate what to do instead of a ride. I started to get a bit grumpy so checked the weather forecast and it said the rain was fairly localised and the rest of the day would just be cloudy and overcast.

I decided to go out anyway - I have waterproofs and long sleeves and leggings and the winter is going to be a lot colder and greyer than today. And anyway, it’s Sunday and Sundays are for cycling.

So after most of the morning procrastinating I finally set out at 11:30am. It was already too late to do my planned ride (a full loop of Lake Zürich). But I could still do most of it - just needed to shortcut across the lake at Rapperswil. I headed into Zürich city and out the other side towards Rapperswil this time taking Cycle Route 66 - This is completely new to me. Instead of taking the busy coast road, it takes you up the hill and along through the vineyards on the banks of the lake, zig zagging over and under the railway. It’s quite steep in places, but towards Rapperswil the views over the lake, even on a dull day, are quite beautiful! 

Despite reverting to long sleeves and leggings I was quite cold so went and warmed up with Coffee and Cake ☕️ (That's what cycling is all about really). Then decided I‘d had enough of hills so headed across the bridge to Pfaffikon and down the other side of the lake. There were strong headwinds all the way back into Zürich which at times made me consider getting the train.  Once back in Zürich I followed my usual way home from work then just before home headed out for a 20km loop around Dallikon to get over the 100kms.

101kms. September Metric 100 completed. One of those rides that I'm glad I did it but also glad it’s over!

Here are a couple of photos and the map.




Heading through the vineyards




The bike enjoyed the view as well.




And the map.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Sep 2018)

Today’s Ride I shall entitle “Support Act”...

So today was the day that 5/6 of the self proclaimed “Saga CC” boys got the band back together and united to carry out general domestique duties/ moral support to Will and Tim who were taking part in the charity ride Rapha Manchester to London (M2L) in aid of Autism Awareness.

We would have had a full house but sadly Martin had an “off” yesterday on a ride and was knocked about quite bad so get well soon mate!

The plans we had made had mainly gone to sh*t, mainly due to timing issues. The initial plan was to ride from Willington near Derby all the way down to Milton Keynes with a view to meeting up at around 10:30.

It became quickly evident that the ride had taken its toll in the early stages due to the demands of crossing the hilly Peak District and it was gone 11am before they finally got to meet us at Willington. They were very smart and were taking it very steady indeed, having done over 4,500ft of climbing by the time they had met us.

Rob, Gaz and I took turns doing a bit on the front just acting as a general windbreaker (not that there was much) but their pace was difficult to match as our legs were much much fresher than theirs and any incline was done very steadily indeed by them, and they lagged behind at times.

Passing through Ashby-de-la-Zouch, and Heather (3 miles from home) I met Mrs D who was in support car duties.... basically I’d left my phone at home and she very kindly brought it to me which was good because my train e-tickets were on it! D’oh!

It was rolling familiar lanes (for me anyway) into Market Bosworth where they had a feed stop. We nipped into a local co-op and stocked up there with a few bits.

It was pushing 1pm by now and the pace steady, so Rob, Gaz and I decided we would stop at Northampton instead of Milton Keynes because we just would not have made our train for the required time.

We all regrouped and carried on for the next 40 miles or so through the lovely rolling roads of Leicestershire and into Northamptonshire in the glorious sunshine. Gaz got stung by a wasp and had a bit of verbal with some woman driving a BMW style “Chelsea Tractor” who was obviously displeased by the fact she had to wait behind us “non road tax paying” cyclists.....

In the meantime Martin (convalescing at home after his fall) knocked us a route up to split off to Northampton station and Rob quickly put it in his Garmin. More rolling roads followed and before long the time had come to peel off from Will and Tim and so we said our goodbyes, wished them luck for the rest of the journey and set off on our way.

It wasn’t a great start, we took three wrong turns in the first mile and then the route took us down the Brampton Valley Way, which on a road bike was just torture! I reckon I have white finger now! Once off that difficult section we then negotiated our way through a rough looking council estate and some shifty expressions by the locals before descending upon Northampton station.

Did a bit of jiggery pokery with our tickets, had a drink and got the train back to Nuneaton where I said goodbye to Gaz and Rob (they were getting off at Tamworth to change for Burton)

It had cooled somewhat by now as I made my 20 mile journey back home.

Great day, great ride, great effort by all but especially Will and Tim who, at the time of writing this, are still on their way to the smoke.

Anyway, that’s enough sh*te from me.

101.5 in 6:12.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1815110019
https://www.relive.cc/view/1815110019


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Sep 2018)

Very dull today with intermittent drizzle and a south westerly wind. I headed west along the south bank of the Tweed as it has more shelter from the wind. Between Walkerburn and Innerleithen I was buzzed by a black hawk helicopter, closely followed by its wingman - or should that be rotorman? - and then spotted a third in the distance, so stopped to take a photo. As usual the phone decided to take its time switching to camera, so the helicopter had nearly gone by the time I took this. It is the small black smudge above the sheep but just below the horizon. 






I carried on with some Wagner for an earworm. I had intended turning south over the Paddy Slacks but the road was closed due to some bloody cyclists having a closed road sportive so instead turned north on the B709. It was flower show day in Innerleithen and outside the hall a brass band was providing the entertainment. 





Wagner was swiftly ousted and replaced as earworn by the Floral Dance. 
Heading north I realised I had picked up a stonking tailwind, not least because I did the entire climb in the big ring and then the long gradual descent by the Dewar burn at 35mph without needing to pedal. I'd made such good progress I decided to carry on further north over the Granites, a climb I've never done from the south. Just after the summit there are fine views of Edinburgh, the Forth and the Lomond Hills in Fife. 





I've just realised that in this photo Celine's Seat is obscuring the view of Arthur's Seat. 
The worst thing about including the Granites in the loop is an unavoidable three miles or so on the A7, a road normally best avoided. At Heriot there is an underpass beneath the railway to access the quiet road down the west side of the river. As I came out of the underpass I heard an approaching train, so got ready for a photo opportunity but the camera hadn't even started up before it was out of sight. 
Today's map - 





53.3 miles at 15.6mph 3678 feet ascent.


----------



## iancity (2 Sep 2018)

You need a new phone


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2018)

All these fabby rides are making my 8 mile utility ride / bimble to Littleport seem a bit... weedy... 

Never mind, I got me out for a bit into the early evening sunshine - even if the legs didn't really want to play ball.


----------



## Old jon (2 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> All these fabby rides are making my 8 mile utility ride / bimble to Littleport seem a bit... weedy...



They all count lass.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2018)

Old jon said:


> They all count lass.



I know...


----------



## lazybloke (3 Sep 2018)

Have barely been on the bike in the last 4-5 weeks but did a "half London Surrey" on Sunday morning. Was definitely out of condition and came home exhausted.

No problem with that but now my neck has gone into a painful spasm! Can't sleep so am sitting bolt upright downstairs waiting for pain relief to work, and wishing I had something stronger than Nurofen!

Nice ride though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Sep 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Have barely been on the bike in the last 4-5 weeks but did a "half London Surrey" on Sunday morning. Was definitely out of condition and came home exhausted.
> 
> No problem with that but now my neck has gone into a painful spasm! Can't sleep so am sitting bolt upright downstairs waiting for pain relief to work, and wishing I had something stronger than Nurofen!
> 
> Nice ride though.


Have a like for the fact it was a good ride. I hope the neck is feeling better now.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Have a like for the fact it was a good ride. I hope the neck is feeling better now.



Thanks , sadly not any better. Have broken out the Tiger Balm but might have to see my GP. It's a cervical spine/pinched nerves issue.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Sep 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Thanks , sadly not any better. Have broken out the Tiger Balm but might have to see my GP. It's a cervical spine/pinched nerves issue.


Oh, sorry to hear that. I hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Sep 2018)

Was out yesterday and came across The International Microcar Rally near Alderley Edge. Loads of microcars, many of which I'd never heard of, it was great seeing people keeping some of these motors alive.
Overall view





A mobile goldfish bowl






A line up of Messerschmitts







A tilting car, a Carver made by two Dutch brothers






Isle of Man Peel car






Finally, a project for someone, not me unfortunately


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2018)

Not a ride today, but a bit of a catch up of the last week as I have just returned from an amazing holiday in the French Alps on the border of Switzerland.

It was an activity based holiday with another family we know in a shared chalet, with MTB hire included (hardtails). I had planned to pick up an extra roadbike for me while out there as there was a ride I had been quietly hoping to do on a route I spotted months before the trip. The climb from Morzine up to Avoriaz is a near continuous ascent from the Morzine river to Avoriaz centre 8.5 miles and 2800ft later. When I mentioned this the dad of the other family who is also an occasional leisure cyclist but has been cycling to work (8 miles each way) during the summer holidays decided he wanted to join me.

My heart sank as I had been looking forward to the ride and thought having a slower, less capable rider with me would spoil it. As it happened I needn't have worried, he did really well and I enjoyed the easy pace while we only stopped a couple of times to have a drink and short rest. The climb was long, hot and sunny with temps probably above the mid 20s centigrade my ride partner did suffer a bit. After a look around the deserted town of Avoriaz which is almost entirely a winter ski resort we dropped back towards a little café at the junction with the Col de la Joux Verte. During lunch the skies darkened and a breeze picked up and the promised rainfall predicted by the weather forecast arrived just as we prepared to depart. Our descent of the Col de la Joux Verte was a bit of a hairy one as the single track road cut through dense forest and hugged the mountain side with many blind bends and tight hairpins. The gloom and downpour of near biblical proportions made picking up any serious speed on the steep, twisty, wet road too dangerous so although I am sure it would be a thrilling route on a hot dry day, as a first experience of alpine descending I have to admit it was a challenging introduction!!! I'm glad I only had a Coca Cola with lunch and not the beer that had tempted me when the sun was shining.....
We sought some respite from the deluge in a bus shelter by the Montriond Lake but eventually decided it was not going to get any better and had to finish the rest of the ride in the rain, arriving back at the chalet looking and feeling like drowned rats.





The wives and kids were all out so after a shower and some cake my ride partner fell asleep on the sofa while I rested and browsed the internet. Then the sun came out again and I quickly decided to leave the worn out cyclist sleeping and have a second go at the climb at my own pace  
So, for the second time that day, I headed out on the hired road bike (2018 Specialized Diverge E5 disc) to tackle the seemingly endless climb. I was definitely much quicker and didn't stop once until I reached the top. This time it hurt, and I loved it! I only stopped at the top to take a few pictures, hydrate and don a jacket over my damp clothing ready for a full speed descent of the more open Route d'Avoriaz in the dry.
The descent was everything I had hoped it would be, an near endless blur of speed and hairpins, unhindered by traffic or weather and with my top speed recorded by the Garmin of 49mph 












A couple of days after this I managed to get out again for another road bike ride alone just before dinner. The weather wasn't promising but improved as I passed through Les Gets and then dropped along a perfect sweeping river gorge towards the small hamlet of Fry. I turned off the main road here and began my climb back around to La Villiaz but soon found my route barred by a road closure due to a massive landslide that had wiped out the road. The repairs were underway and there was masses of heavy machinery scattered around the muddy fenced off site. Just at this point the heavens opened again and I consulted the Garmin to try and work out a new route that didn't involve returning back up the hill I had just descended from Les Gets. There wasn't one, but fortunately the relaxed French workforce had left the front gate wide open, just in case anyone needed to nip through. So pushing the bike and treading carefully through the quagmire while squeezing between the huge pile drivers and excavators, I traversed the few hundred yards of closed road. Funnily enough, the gate at the other end was also open, allowing me an easy exit to continue my ride. French H&S at it's finest ….
Time was pressing now and I had promised to be back in time for the 7pm dinner, but the delay at the landslide and another minor navigation error that had taken me a little off route meant this was beginning to look unlikely I pressed on and then reached the final zig-zag descent through La Côte-d'Arbroz. This time, despite the increasingly heavy rain I loved every turn as the line of sight was clear at each turn and my cornering confidence and familiarity with the bike had increased enormously since that 1st nervous ride down Col de la Joux Verte.
I squelched in to the chalet at 7.05 after covering a little over 17 miles and was just allowed enough time for a lightning quick shower before dinner was served.

I am now looking forward to the next chance to visit to the Alps with a bicycle. I have never feared climbing and while not the fittest or fastest I find the satisfaction of reaching the top and reward of getting to ride down again makes hilly rides enormous fun and a little bit addictive. I'll be back!


----------



## Leaway2 (3 Sep 2018)

Sunday: pootling along through Dunham, when what must have been a cycling club scream past, taking the hairs off my legs. This forces me into over to the side of the road into the "pothole zone". I hit a pothole and the Garmin ejects itself from the mount and into the road. Luckily it stayed in the gutter and the following cars did not run over it. Both the tabs have snapped off. Raceware fix thingie ordered to repair it costing £12.
Bloody cyclists!


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Sunday: pootling along through Dunham, when what must have been a cycling club scream past, taking the hairs off my legs. This forces me into over to the side of the road into the "pothole zone". I hit a pothole and the Garmin ejects itself from the mount and into the road. Luckily it stayed in the gutter and the following cars did not run over it. Both the tabs have snapped off. Raceware fix thingie ordered to repair it costing £12.
> Bloody cyclists!


Get yourself a cheap lanyard and fix it to one of the cable casings or round the bars if long enough. I have one on mine and it is just long enough to allow the unit to loop through the lanyard while around a cable then clip into the mount. I have never managed to dismount the Garmin accidently but the lanyard should be sufficient to save it if I do. If it is a collision that is enough to snap the lanyard then I guess the Garmin will be the least of my worries.....


----------



## pawl (3 Sep 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Thanks , sadly not any better. Have broken out the Tiger Balm but might have to see my GP. It's a cervical spine/pinched nerves issue.




Try Voltarol 12 hour gel.If you are taking another medication check with the pharmacy first.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Sep 2018)

Schools back so took a couple of days off work
Heading east means a uphill climb far too soon - today decided on the A59 Skipton Road from New Park roundabout turning off to rat run through Bilton.




NCN636 to Knaresborough, completely hardsurfaced - if only all NCNs were. Spiderweb has just posted the classic view of the River Nidd and its viaduct so here is the unclassic view looking along Waterside eastwards




South on the B6164 through Little Ribston then eastwards to join a typically very quite A168




Noticed a very odd odour as I passed the new North Yorkshire County Council / City of York waste transfer station and as I neared the Arkendale turning it started raining heavily and I donned my lightweight waterproof jacket and headed back west towards Arkendale.




The rain stopped as soon as it had started and the wet waterproof came off in Arkendale




On to Ferrensby and took the A6055 to Knaresborough passng the Golf Course, and then A59 to Forest Lane Head




I was going to use the cyclepath on the old railway line north west to Bilton but instead decided to try a different route making use of a couple of cycle routes not previously tried. Not too impressed with this one - the intent is obviously given dropped kerbs either side of a gate that blocks the roadway that the roadway rather than pavement is used but a nasty ramp lies in wait on the road.




A mile and half from home the heavy rain returned so it was a soggy end to the ride.
28.89 miles 1385ft climbed


----------



## cyberknight (3 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> st giles sportive , 20 miles there , 75 route and 18 back .. bloody knackered
> rode out with the velo moira crew then its was split into groups dependant on pace
> 75 miles in 4 hours 4 mins, knackered
> View attachment 428216
> ...



This is a video another memberof velo moira did who joined us part way through with me hanging on the back of a fast group .
<iframe src="
View: https://player.vimeo.com/video/288043614
" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Donger (3 Sep 2018)

Out bright and early again this morning and headed off down the mountain towards the vineyards of the Route des Vins d’Alsace. This meant first making my way across the town of Munster, but I missed the quiet road I hoped to find, and instead left town via quite a busy D road instead. After a couple of close passes by local buses, I soon found a cut-across to the correct road, and was able to relax all the way as it was mostly slightly downhill and with a following wind. I made a mental calculation as to how long it might take me to get back …. uphill and into the wind. Turned out I was only 1 minute out. I’m getting like the Swiss rail network for journey timing, these days.

When I got to Turckheim, I steamed on past, and onwards uphill along a winding road through the vineyards as far as Niedermorschwihr.





There I hung around for a few minutes taking in the delights of the village







before heading back down to Turckheim. The descent was a long, sweeping one with great views across the Rhine valley and some nice vineyard scenes.




Once back at Turckheim, I entered the old town via one of its impressive medieval gated towers. The town was still nicely quiet, in yet-to-fully-wake-up mode, and I took advantage of the no entry “sauf cyclistes” signs to wander along one-way streets in the wrong direction, stopping in the middle of streets to take photos. Sadly, it was a bit of a dull morning, so the pictures don’t really do the place justice. A stunning little place, Turckheim.








I thought it was only fitting to give the Cyclechat shirt a viewing at least once this holiday:





Got back to Luttenbach in double quick time, stopping only once to explore another nice little village (Wihr au Val) on the way. There are just so many beautiful little towns around here with these same gated towers, and they all look like they are taking the "Ville Fleuri" competition very seriously.




The farmers are all out picking grapes right now, and there are lots of those tiny tractors towing trailers full of tubs of grapes everywhere. Other than that, the roads were still fairly quiet, and I’m starting to know where all the short cuts are. Really enjoying the cycling around here, but no riding tomorrow, as we’re off over the border to explore the Black Forest in the morning. That's enough pretty stuff for now. I think I fancy another big climb the day after that.

Cheers, Donger.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Sep 2018)

Apologies, another of my "Yesterdays Ride Today" posts.

Nice weather again and if anything a degree or two warmer than Saturday, but unfortunately time constraints meant I'd only have an hour and a half or so.

Up Coal Road once more and onto the A58 off Red Hall Lane, but stayed straight on for the first descent and then took my life in my hands with the right turn onto Carr Lane (fortunately it was still early-ish and quiet). I ride Carr Lane a lot but almost always in the opposite direction, so it made a nice change, not least because it's mainly downhill going this way into Thorner.
A short spurt along Main Street and past the church where they were ringing the bells, and out up Milner Lane and the short sharp climb onto the ridge.
Along between the hedges and just as I reached the narrow single track section I was aware of an engine behind me, but the car driver hung back until the road widened and passed me with a cheery wave - I suspect it was a local rugby legend from the cherished plate, although I didn't quite see his face.
Anyhow, on to Rigton Green and up onto Bramham Lane for the lovely quiet single track lane for the next mile and a bit. 
For the first time in an absolute age on here I was approached by a car just before I reached the S-bends, so I moved over to let them through and got another enthusiastic thankyou.
Up onto Thorner Lane, passing a mini-peleton from Garforth CC(?) heading the other way and through the smaller Wothersome Dip and out to Bramham, where I climbed the hill to Paradise Way and stopped for a quick pic:




Down the inappropriately named Paradise Way, which is actually a very generic single carriageway road put in for local traffic when the adjacent A1 was upgraded to motorway and down to Bramham Crossroads, which is actually a roundabout
Round that and onto what was once the A1 but would become Main Street as I headed down into Aberford.
Thoughts of a record time down the hill were abandoned when I spotted a horse and rider ahead, so I slowed down and made sure both were aware I was there before passing nice and wide, then on into the village and over the bridge before taking the right onto Cattle Lane for the ups and downs towards the ancient capital of Barwick-in-Elmet.
There are some nice views from Cattle Lane but I've never stopped for a photo before as I'm usually on my way out and it's a bit early to stop, or I'm on my way back and I'm too tired to be bothered. Neither really applied yesterday, so I did stop for a couple of pics:







Back on the bike and the descent down to the bridge over Cock Beck, which is followed by the climb all the way into Barwick and on through the village and out onto Leeds Road almost to Scholes, where the road drops and curves into the village by the Coronation Tree and then on towards home down the hill.
A third and final crossing of Cock Beck and up the other side, before local roads up to home.

*20.11 miles* (32.36km) in exactly *1h 30m** at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,109ft* climbed and an average temperature of *17.8°C*

Enjoyed that - nice to get out for a ride and just enjoy it for what it is and it's a decent 20 mile loop to have in the bag for future reference.
Plus we've got to make the most of these sunny days while they're still about.

And to end, the map:




*** - the exceptionally accurate timekeeping was a sheer co-incidence


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Sep 2018)

bruce1530 said:


> At one time, there was a foot/cyclepath on both sides, but the East one is closed.


It's still open, you can ride both ways.
The sign is misleading: access to the cyclepath is from the Erskine garden centre side, or from directly opposite.
You access the path on the bridge from a short, steep ramp in both directions.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Sep 2018)

Mike_P said:


> Noticed a very odd odour as I passed the new North Yorkshire County Council / City of York waste transfer station



That’ll be my mate, he works there!


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2018)

What a fantastic day. Blue skies and sunshine shine. 17 miles done. Hedge Cutting has started.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> This is a video another memberof velo moira did who joined us part way through with me hanging on the back of a fast group .
> <iframe src="
> View: https://player.vimeo.com/video/288043614
> " width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>



results , 23rd in age cat and 50th overall


----------



## gbb (4 Sep 2018)

28 miles, 14 each way commuting on the road bike. Some ok quiet roads, a few miles of single carriageway where cars tend to pass too close for comfort at 60/70mph, never really enjoy that section...but, miles is miles.
Noteworthy, one nice buzzard and within a few yards, a large stoat ran across the road right in front of me...and the usual flock of red kite a short way on.
Got home, rooted through my saddlebag for my keys....bogger....no keys.
Check pockets, check everything, no keys. FFS, in the car and retrace as much of my route as possible, nothing. Got to work, looked across at my bike lock in the bike shelter....theres my keys  still in the lock.
Ah well, drove back home, fish and chips, relax.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Sep 2018)

Headed south, again meaning more climbing almost straight away so a curving route out to Beckwithshaw in an attempt to minimising steepish hills. The came the 0.61 mile climb of Shaw Lane, average 7% and I thought I was doing well then I was overtaken by an ebike.




North Rigton was reached by an average 5% climb of 1/4 mile and which I am pretty certain gets steeper the nearer the village so detracting attention from the tree arched village entrance





Passed Almscliffe Crag and took the road to Huby from which a nice view of the rock formation exists




Intending to head east I took the wrong turning and instead of descending through Huby to Weeton I had a lumpy ride via Gravelley Hill Lane and Wesoce Hill Lane - the latter being a 5% average grade over 0.21 mile. East through Dukeswick and a 6% average climb over 1/5th mile acted as a warm up, or actually a wear down, for the 1/3rd mile 10% average climb of Kearby Cliff. As much I would like to say I sailed up, the use of Shanks's Pony was called up for the steeper top section (4/25 mile).




Passing through Sicklinghall I noted the survival of a phone box doing what it was intended for




and then found the same in Wetherby.




North up the A168, largely devoid of motorised vehicles as usual, and then largely the reverse of yesterdays outward route through Little Ribston and Knaresborough - here another non-classic shot, the viaduct and cafe are just visible.




34.59 miles and 2302 feet of climbing/Shanks's Pony


----------



## C R (5 Sep 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't recall Nafford being such hard work on a bike, but it was 45 years ago when I was last there.
> 
> Earlier in the ride you went through Kinnersley.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the back info @Pale Rider. If I am not mixing up things, the Earl of Coventry also used to own Croome didn't he? Croome and Kinnersley are almost local to me living just south of Worcester, and know some people that live in the area who have children in the same school as my children go. I get the impression that most of those villages are just dormitories for the better off people from Worcester and surrounding areas, and probably the community you mention has sadly disappeared. It is a really nice area to ride, though, and I go round there often.

I really enjoyed going through Nafford, and for any moderately competent cyclist it should be rideable, not with a road bike though, but a cx bike should be ok, and if wet mudgards would be highly recommended. The only really annoying bit was having to lift the bike over the field gate. Google maps shows a cycle path, and routes through there when chosing bike as the mode of transport, however, the lack of any kind of signage, even for a footpath, made me doubt whether it was actually open to the public. I saw a couple of locals walking their dogs while going through, and they didn't say anything, so I assume that bikes are allowed, it is just strange the lack of signage.


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Sep 2018)

C R said:


> Thanks for the back info @Pale Rider. If I am not mixing up things, the Earl of Coventry also used to own Croome didn't he? Croome and Kinnersley are almost local to me living just south of Worcester, and know some people that live in the area who have children in the same school as my children go. I get the impression that most of those villages are just dormitories for the better off people from Worcester and surrounding areas, and probably the community you mention has sadly disappeared. It is a really nice area to ride, though, and I go round there often.
> 
> I really enjoyed going through Nafford, and for any moderately competent cyclist it should be rideable, not with a road bike though, but a cx bike should be ok, and if wet mudgards would be highly recommended. The only really annoying bit was having to lift the bike over the field gate. Google maps shows a cycle path, and routes through there when chosing bike as the mode of transport, however, the lack of any kind of signage, even for a footpath, made me doubt whether it was actually open to the public. I saw a couple of locals walking their dogs while going through, and they didn't say anything, so I assume that bikes are allowed, it is just strange the lack of signage.



I suspect Nafford may well be open to the public, but whoever owns the patch doesn't want to encourage access.

As regards the Coventrys and their houses, it is easy to get confused because there are two large houses known as Croome - or sometimes Coombe - Court.

The Earl of Coventry lived in the one in Earls Croome, entrance opposite the church, main entrance and long driveway off the A38.

The other Croome Court was two or three miles away on the other side of the M5 in the middle of an area marked on the map as Croome Park.

That house is better known than the other one, and it also belonged to the Earl at some point.

Road access is only possible from the north, through the village of High Green.

When I was living nearby that Croome Court was bought by a religious sect, possibly Hare Krishna, which caused some consternation in conservative - and Conservative - rural South Worcestershire.

I believe the sect proved harmless enough, and they since sold it.

According to wiki, the house has had several uses and owners, and it appears it is being restored as a heritage attraction.

Worth a look next time you are over that way.

The hair pin bend on the nearest minor road provides a view of the house, even if you aren't allowed down the drive.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croome_Court


----------



## Cavalol (5 Sep 2018)

4.8 or so this morning on the 1948 ‘unknown’ bike I bought yesterday, then just under 22 this afternoon on the Trek. The afternoon run is a bit of a grueller, as there’s effectively no tarmac or concrete from Tiverton to Waverton, so the old arms get a good seeing to. Still, very enjoyable and I can’t be the only one who finds cycling by canals and rivers very therapeutic. Just a nice, peaceful way to ride with the bonus of countryside and wild life. Intended to ride to Barbridge by road (the A51 is truly horrible to cycle though) and back along the Shropshire Union, but I left it later in the day than usual when doing that ride, plus I’m really unfit.


----------



## Denis99 (5 Sep 2018)

Sun came out today, thirsty work this cycling.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Sep 2018)

My ride today was in my van. M25, M40, M1 to Nottingham and back. It was cycling related, as this came back home with me






First ride report after a once over


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Sep 2018)

C R said:


> for any moderately competent cyclist it should be rideable, not with a road bike though



It's fine on a road bike - I use 700x23C with no problems.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Sep 2018)

Pete M was in for this late one. We headed out around the Hillend loop for the view and then crossed through the view over the Marsh. Pete was unfamiliar with this bit and was so when we took in The Rampings. He was back with the programme for Forthampton and on round by Apperley. We took the run over from Tredington and couldn't believe the traffic on this lane today. Normally it's very quiet. We rounded by Bredon's Hardwick for a coffee and cake stop at The Mythe outside Tewkesbury. We had a very long stop here before taking the standard run back by the White Rabbit. I must have been feeling quite good as the pace went up and Pete sat on my wheel. He can be quite the lazy one. Nice loop out with many social miles included. 56 smiles


----------



## Donger (5 Sep 2018)

Well, that record didn't last long. Three days after the Col du Petit Ballon, I set a new PB of 783 metres of climbing, and a new personal altitude record of 1,183 metres .... both 20 metres more than the last one. Started out early from the gite on the lower slopes of the Petit Ballon in glorious weather. For once, the village of Luttenbach, down in the valley below wasn't shrouded in morning mist.





When down in the village (alt 400m), I followed the little back road up the valley as far as Breitenbach:




.... where I crossed the railway line and got back up onto the D road. By the time I got to the official start of the day's climb, the Platzerwasel, I recognised the little road emerging on the left as the bottom of the Petit Ballon descent from the other day. In stage 10 of the 2014 TdF, they had virtually no recovery time after that Cat 1 climb before immediately starting another Cat 1 climb up the Platzerwasel. I needed an easy day and then a day off before tackling the second one!




At the bottom of the climb, I had a nice encounter with a lady who was leading her two goats across the road to their pasture. They were so friendly and inquisitive that they proceeded to follow me along the road instead, and she had to scramble after them to get control. She wished me a "bonne route" and we went our separate ways. There followed much, much suffering, and lots of this:




... and this:



and then the plague of flies that @cosmicbike tempted fate by mentioning the other day. I hate the little bstds. When you are starting to wobble about at 4mph, you just can't swat them away for fear of losing control, and you just have to find a way of ignoring them. My thighs were really aching after my previous rides, too, so today's ride forced me to dredge up every bit of determination I could find. I am starting to realise that the key to this climbing lark is as much mental as it is physical. Anyway, made it to the top, setting new PBs and, (afterwards), feeling tremendous satisfaction. At the time, I just felt totally shagged .... as you might deduce for yourselves from this next shot:




Those bloody flies were hanging about, swarming around the col sign, waiting for cyclists to turn up. They _know_, you know. I turned the bike around and got out of there as fast as I could. The descent was stunningly enjoyable. I'd had the chance to check out the road surface on the way up, so I could enjoy the big long straights and the sweeping hairpins for 15-20 minutes of silent, effortless speeding. Thank goodness I brought my disc brake bike, though. My other one would have frightened the crap out of me. A further gentle descent back to Luttenbach went easily too, but that still left the nasty little climb back up to the gite. I let myself down by stopping at the hairpin bend 100 yards from home for a breather (for the first time all week), just as the only other cyclists I'd seen on those lower slopes came by .... the first one giving me a cheery, effortless "bonjour!" to add insult to injury. At least the second guy had the good grace to look like he was suffering too:




I may get the chance for one or possibly two more rides this holiday, and I'm studying the maps, looking to see which one(s) I might be able to do. Luttenbach is just such a perfect base for cycling, (half way between the Route du Vin and the Route des Cretes), that I'm spoiled for choice. I love Alsace. Why does it all have to end so soon? 20.2 miles today, half up, half down.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## pjd57 (5 Sep 2018)

Barbers, then Freewheel North run , mainly on the canal, followed by a trip to internet cafe to print travel stuff.

Probably about 20 miles , but Strava/ phone problems continue , more long straight lines.


----------



## colly (6 Sep 2018)

6.20 and out the door for a brief morning spin. I should have done it an hour before though. The traffic on the way back was K rap. 

So I crossed the park and Cycled along Street Lane a right at the Moorton Corner lights over the ring road and north in the direction of Harrogate. Left around Eccup Reservoir and took King Lane down to Otley Road. 
Up through Bramhope and after an interminable wait for a gap in the early morning traffic I crossed the main airport road and made for the back of Otley Chevin I turned right to take the long steep downhill East Chevin Road but once I got on the decent it dawned on me I would be coming back in towards Leeds up the main A660 with all the traffic. So about a third of the way down I turned into a car park had a drink and set off back up the hill. Retraced my steps and suffered the indignity of sitting in traffic at Harrogate Road, Moortown and Oakwood lights.

Still a good run out but the early traffic took the edge off it. 24 miles and 1400 ft of up. Fixed wheel.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/27469818


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Sep 2018)

Not been out for a couple of days, work hours have been odd so no cycle commuting. After getting home in the early hours, then getting up early to walk my daughter to 'big' school I figured a trike ride was in order. 
Aside from 1 gate, I can get most of the way from Staines to Hampton Court on the towpath, so that was the ride out sorted. Even with full suspension the ride was rough, and if anything on the trike wasn't loose at the start, it was at the end! Arrived at Hampton Court and a photo opportunity




I contemplated continuing to Kingston, but domestic duties called. Rather than towpath and rattles all the way home I opted for the roads I'm still a little nervous on the busier roads, so it does me good to go on them. No grief from any drivers which was nice, and I got a decent pace going through Molesey to Walton, turning off towards Weybridge and then back home through Laleham and Staines.
With 31.5 miles in the bag, that's the metric half done for September. 
Trike needs new tyres, the blue protection layer is visible on the front left Marathon Plus. I think a pair of Big Apples are on the cards.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2018)

Yesterday's ride:

It's challenge ride time again and I got myself up and about early to try something different. I was using the Raleigh and aimed to head down the Severn Valley to Bewdley. I have ridden over there before and the route I took that time was 89 miles so I knew I'd have to make some changes to get the century.

I thought it would be best to get the extra distance in early so started off with what has become a regular route to Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna and Walcot, then turned off this route through Garmston and Leighton where I joined the road to Ironbridge just where it ramps up quite steeply. It was a good introduction to what was to come through the rest of the day though and the descent the other side was quite enjoyable.

At Ironbridge the titular bridge is mostly covered up while major restoration work is ongoing. Part of it has been uncovered though, showing off the new paintwork which has been matched to the original colour (a change from the grey that we've been used to).

I could have crossed the bridge and joined NCN route 45 here but knowing that bit of path is often rough and muddy chose to stick to this side of the river as far as Coalport and cross the bridge there instead. Turning off the road by the old railway station I was now onto the old trackbed heading for Bridgnorth. This route is fantastic for how flat it is, with only authorized vehicles allowed, but unfortunately the surface lets it down as it's very rough and potholed meaning my speed for the next few miles was down around 10mph.

At Bridgnorth I had a bit of a tour round High Town then dropped down to Low Town and went to have a nose at the railway station where the first train of the day was being prepared. I hung around long enough to see the engine being coupled up and to take off my fleece and trouser legs as the chilly morning was warming up into a nice day, then pressed on along route 45.

From here on the rest of the day was going to be hilly. This part of Shropshire and Worcestershire is a land of gentle rolling hills seperated by steep sided valleys so for the most part there is no flat route from one place to another. I started off with the climb out of town through Oldbury Wells then the gentle descent to Eardington before turning off and tackling the steep series of climbs past Astbury Hall. I decided to give the off-road bit past Chelmarsh Reservoir a miss this time and stuck to the road through Chelmarsh village then down the lane to Hampton instead. I'd timed it fairly well and got to Hampton Loade station just after the train from Bridgnorth had arrived and before the one from Kidderminster had turned up. That gave me a few minutes to follow the path along the lineside to a good vantage point for getting photos of both trains. I chose to have my elevenses stop here then carried on along the rollercoaster of a path to the Severn Valley Country Park (got a "well done" from a couple of walkers for getting up the steepest climb without leaving the saddle) where I crossed the river and started the next lot of climbing on my way to Arley.

The descent into Arley is a good one with a wide, fairly straight road and a reasonable surface. Today though I couldn't make the most of it, having to brake to avoid running into a flock of pheasants milling about in the road. I crossed the river again here then climbed up to the station where I only had to wait a few minutes to see another train arrive (diesel hauled this time but I took a photo anyway) then I carried on with the climb up to Button Oak where I left route 45 for a bit and took the main road to Bewdley. There is a little more climbing on this road then a tremendous descent into town during which I hit my top speed of the day: 38.8mph. I'm sure it would be possible to go faster but you need to be wary of the road surface in places.

I arrived at the station in Bewdley and paused a while to have a coffee, eat my lunch and see the trains come in again, then it was time to tackle the trek home and all the hills that I knew would be involved. I was leaving town by climbing up to part called The Lakes (which doesn't appear to have any lakes) then dropping down a lane to the trackbed of the old Tenbury - Bewdley railway which gives some nearly flat riding for a couple of miles into the midst of the Wyre Forest. This has a better surface than the railway path I was on earlier, with some repair having been done fairly recently (although you do still have to beware of a few potholes).

Eventually you have to leave this bit and if following route 45 there is a bit of descent followed by what feels like a never ending climb back up to Button Oak. The forest roads are quite well surfaced at the moment and in some places are smoother than the tarmac ones.

At Button Oak I was back onto tarmac and the climbing continued to Button Bridge before a shortlived respite. I was headed for Bagginswood next and again this road feels like an unrelenting climb. It's also in quite a bad state and I was often having to be right out in the middle of the road to avoid the potholes. Councillor Davenport, who recently went on record saying that Shropshire doesn't have a pothole problem, needs to come and drive some of the roads round here - or better still cycle them and see what we have to put up with.

At Stottesdon I was paused for a photo when an artic went past. I was just thinking it a bit big for these roads when I got hit by the smell  - it was obviously carrying animal carcasses and I really could have done without that! I decided to wait in the village a few minutes to let it dissipate before following along the same road.

The long bouts of climbing interspersed with short sharp descents continued through Cleobury North, Ditton Priors (stopped for another snack here) and Upper Netchwood where there was a really steep descent. I was trying a new (to me) route over Wenlock Edge through Brockton and Easthope and this turns out to be probably the easiest way over the Edge that I've tried (in this direction at least). One to remember for other occasions.

Around here I started to get concerned about the distance. It was looking like I'd be short of the required 100 miles still. I took longer route to Cardington which helped a bit but I'd still be a couple of miles short at the end so despite tired legs I had to carry on past my usual turning at Cantlop and approach Condover from the north east, then take the longer way via Lyth Hill to finish off. It did the job and I got the imperial century with a little bit to spare.

101.3 miles at 12.4 mph average for this trip. Time including the stops was even slower at 11 hours.





A bit of early morning mist at Atcham.





The Iron Bridge still mostly under wraps but the new colour (matched to the original when it was built) is on display. I like it but there have already been huffy letters to the local paper about it.





Following the former Severn Valley Railway trackbed between Coalport and Bridgnorth.





Up by the remains of Bridgnorth Castle.





Lineside viewpoint at Hampton Loade. The engine (Churchward 28XX class) is 100 years old this year.





Crossing the river at Arley. It's a footbridge only, which causes confusion in the summer when tourists come down here expecting to be able to drive across.






Bewdley.





In the Wyre Forest and about to start the long climb to Button Oak.





At Ditton Priors.





Crossing Wenlock Edge and looking to the next line of hills I have to cross.


----------



## C R (6 Sep 2018)

Quick ride at lunchtime to get some miles in after a week of no cycling. Nothing much to report.

A delivery driver walked out onto the road from behind the van without looking, lucky for both of us I was giving the van a wide berth to avoid dooring. He didn't seem too pleased of being startled. I carried on, and he came up behind reving the engine hard. He gave plenty of space when overtaking, which meant he drove through a blind bend straddling the solid white line.

Feeling good after the holiday rest, l gave it some welly. Past Pirton church i felt like it might start raining, so gave it some more up hill before Stonehall Common, pb there today.

11 miles at 15.3mph and feeling great.


----------



## C R (6 Sep 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I suspect Nafford may well be open to the public, but whoever owns the patch doesn't want to encourage access.
> 
> As regards the Coventrys and their houses, it is easy to get confused because there are two large houses known as Croome - or sometimes Coombe - Court.
> 
> ...


We visit Croome Court fairly often. The children like exploring the grounds, and the house is now open to visit, and from what it looks they are slowly restoring the interior after fixing the roof. It is a National Trust property now, and well worth a visit. There is also a small exhibition dedicated to the use of the Defford air field during the second world war.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2018)

Very dark and rainng first thing, but it cleared up a bit so I took a chance. 12 mile bimble today in windy and sometimes cold conditions. I wish I had taken my gloves with me. Doh. When the sun came out it was lovely.

The weekend is going to be horrible here, so another reason to get out today.


----------



## Aravis (7 Sep 2018)

This is a delayed write-up for yesterday's ride, but it was a good one so I think it's still worth doing. My father-in-law is at home (Horton, near Northampton) recovering from a short visit to hospital and was looking forward to a visit; my wife was quite happy to drive one way; I needed a ride for the ICAM challenge.

Gloucester to Northampton by a direct route isn't long enough. The weather forecast suggested that a dog-leg to the north was the best strategy, leading me to this route:










Part of the deal was to be there early afternoon, so I set of just before 5am. The A38 north is quite comfortable in the dark, the A46 beyond Tewkesbury less so but much of it can be by-passed. I went straight through Evesham and took what used to be the A46 onwards to Alcester. I reckoned that the obvious route via Henley-in-Arden and Dorridge would be pretty busy at that time, so I plotted a largely minor road route to east, which worked well. Crossing the river Blythe near Hampton in Arden reminded me that I'd crossed the backbone of the country. It didn't seem too arduous!

The next target was Packington Hall, near Meriden. Some weeks ago I put out a question on the forum, asking whether it is possible to cycle through the estate as RwGPS suggests you can. I didn't see any replies so I presume no-one knew. When I arrived at Warwick University in 1978 I was fortunate to pass a audition for the University Chamber Choir, which over the three years gave me several trips to venues near and far and some memorable events. The very last was at Packington Hall in 1981, an invitational arm-twisting event for the local bigwigs, and judging from the size of the houses in the surrounding area there's no shortage of them.

What appeared to be the main entrance is awkwardly placed on the A45, but I only needed to ride on it for a few hundred yards so it was bearable. There was nothing to suggest that you can't go in, just a warning to expect to be watched. I was quickly into a dreamworld of trees, grassland, lakes and herds of resting deer. But at the eastern entrance there was a lowered barrier operated by electronic key and no obvious means of requesting access. No problem, me and my bike could duck underneath. There's one other entrance, to the north west, and if that's the same it looks as though you're expected to go in and out via the main entrace. It's perfectly possible to ride through if you're brazen enough, and well worth doing so, but perhaps not with a big group. However, my personal pilgrimage is complete.

A mile or two later I was in the middle of Meriden, the traditional centre of England. I knew nothing of this memorial before watching the Tour of Britain stage the previous day:










Apart from the position of some roads, Warwick University has changed out of all recognition. I know I'm biased, but I remember it being far more photogenic. I did notice an army of people in protective gear hard at work on the student accomodation, not doubt making it ready to be trashed again by the new influx in a few days' time. And exactly 40 years ago that was me. It makes one a little misty-eyed.

Soon afterwards, just after crossing the dual-carriageway A46, there was a police roadblock which fortunately I managed to blag my way through - it would have been problematic if I'd been forced to divert. It was the aftermath of a collision and fire at a crossroads - pretty spectacular, but stopping for a photo wasn't part of the deal!

I was then into a world I didn't know at all, the rural and quite remote landscape to the east of Leamington Spa. This is where the Cotwolds gradually lose their identity at their northern extent, so there are climbs, steep ones if you want to look for them. I tend to avoid Ordnance Survey "arrows" if I can. For me it's the point at which confidence turns to hope.

Even on the narrowest roads the surfaces were generally excellent, showing that it can be done. I thought it was perfect cycling country, very little traffic, lots of good roads to choose from and something for everyone - with some of the bigger Cotswold climbs nearby for those that way inclined.

Then, all too suddenly, I reached the village of Blisworth and roads that I know well. Coming from that angle it was convenient to loop round through Salcey Forest, a nice finish to any ride. So that was 117.40 miles, a settee to sleep on for a couple of hours and an excellent meal.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2018)

Aravis said:


> This is a delayed write-up for yesterday's ride, but it was a good one so I think it's still worth doing. My father-in-law is at home (Horton, near Northampton) recovering from a short visit to hospital and was looking forward to a visit; my wife was quite happy to drive one way; I needed a ride for the ICAM challenge.
> 
> Gloucester to Northampton by a direct route isn't long enough. The weather forecast suggested that a dog-leg to the north was the best strategy, leading me to this route:
> 
> ...



Excellent write up and well done on the big miles!


----------



## Donger (7 Sep 2018)

My last ride in Alsace, this morning, and a quite unique one. I've managed a couple of monster climbs this week, but didn't have another one in me, so I decided to cheat a little bit. I got the car out and drove up to my highest point, the Col du Platzerwasel (1,183m), and started my early morning ride from there. I was going to wear my club kit today, but didn't want anyone catching me cutting corners, so I didn't. Anyway, today's ride was a shortish one along the "Route des Cretes" - a beautiful road that runs right along the ridge line of the Vosges mountain chain. We drove it the other day, an there were stunning views to be had into Lorraine to the West, and right across the Rhine Plain and into the mountains of the Black Forest to the East. Except there weren't this morning. The clouds were so low that visibility was down to about 100m in places, and I was lucky to snatch a shot of any view at all from the Platzerwasel:




From there, the road dropped down a bit before starting a 12% climb up to a new high point for me, at the top of the Breitfirst (1,280m):




Then down a bit again, before a gentler climb up to the Markstein (1,183m, just like the Platzerwasel):




(Not much of a view to be had there, either, despite the panoramic cafe). I put the hammer down and sped (by my standards) along the ridge to my main target, the Grand Ballon (1,325m). The last mile was uphill - I would say about 10% - but I was feeling good and made it to the top OK.




By now, the fog was lifting, and the other mountains were coming into view, but the sign about a view of the Alps was optimistic (even though Switzerland is only 30-40 miles away):




I turned the bike around and particularly enjoyed the next mile, as it started with a hairpin and was downhill all the way:




I had to climb back over the Markstein and then the Breitfirst again on the way back, bringing up something like 350m of climbing, despite my cheat. On the way back, it was like someone had called another Cannonball Rally in honour of the late Burt Reynolds, as there were sports cars from Britain, Italy, Switzerland, Germany .... all over, revving like mad and speeding along the ridge in the opposite direction. I had to put my lights back on as it was still a little foggy as I approached the Col du Platzerwasel and views were limited again:




Made it back to the car on 18.3 miles, with (I would guess) about 350m of climbing. Considerably easier doing it in bits and pieces that all in one big climb. A shame about the clouds, though. Still a totally unique experience for me, though, getting to ride along the crest, taking in some of the very biggest peaks the Vosges have to offer. I have loved the whole week in Alsace. Just a tad under 80 miles in 4 rides, but lots of climbing and some fantastic scenery on the Route des Cretes, the Route du Vin and the mountain climbs I did. And all without a satnav to be seen ..... done by trusty "Flatnav":




That's pretty much the whole Munster Valley (West of Colmar) covered, from the vineyards of Niedermorschwihr and Turckheim in the NE to the Platzerwasel and the Grand Ballon in the SW of the map (the dark line on the map). Loved every inch of it. Well, that's all of my explorer stuff done for another year. Where to go next year? (Thinks).
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Sep 2018)

Donger said:


> My last ride in Alsace, this morning, and a quite unique one. I've managed a couple of monster climbs this week, but didn't have another one in me, so I decided to cheat a little bit. I got the car out and drove up to my highest point, the Col du Platzerwasel (1,183m), and started my early morning ride from there. I was going to wear my club kit today, but didn't want anyone catching me cutting corners, so I didn't. Anyway, today's ride was a shortish one along the "Route des Cretes" - a beautiful road that runs right along the ridge line of the Vosges mountain chain. We drove it the other day, an there were stunning views to be had into Lorraine to the West, and right across the Rhine Plain and into the mountains of the Black Forest to the East. Except there weren't this morning. The clouds were so low that visibility was down to about 100m in places, and I was lucky to snatch a shot of any view at all from the Platzerwasel:
> View attachment 428962
> 
> From there, the road dropped down a bit before starting a 12% climb up to a new high point for me, at the top of the Breitfirst (1,280m):
> ...



Next year, who knows, but do please continue with the excellent write ups, always a pleasure to read and view your piccies


----------



## i hate hills (7 Sep 2018)

A few write ups as a catch up . Not been out as often as life has gotten in the way. Week past Monday i got out for a 5 miler on the mtb . This week on the Tuesday i went on a route that took me around the outskirts of the town along the various trails and cycle paths. Wednesday saw the visit of my mother in law coincide with my visit to the shed to fetch my bike. Out to the rough moss and marvelled at the view towards Stannochy Bridge now they have finished tree felling. Home , lunch and in law still there i headed out again to escape but more of a poottle pace as my legs felt a bit dead. Today down to Arbroath and did a bit of the coastal path to Easthaven the sea on one side and the main Aberdeen to Dundee rail track on the other made for an interesting ride. A drink stop before the ride back . Easily my favourite route of the week. Ride safe and often people.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2018)

Loving your write-ups, @Donger 

Sounds like you've had an absolute blast out there.


----------



## Donger (7 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Loving your write-ups, @Donger
> 
> Sounds like you've had an absolute blast out there.


Thanks. Yes, it has been amazing. I love this thread, and have derived so much inspiration from it in the past. Went to North Wales and did the Mawddach Trail earlier this year because of a couple of write-ups I'd seen on this thread. When I find somewhere good, I like to post pictures and descriptions that might inspire someone to follow in my tyre tracks. I shall be on the lookout for some more inspiration myself, now, as it's back to the humdrum life again next week. Keep posting, everyone.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Sep 2018)

Another chilly commute at 0530hrs this morning, nice and quiet though which is always nice.

In other news, SWMBO has commandeered my Brompton, for commuting duties Since mini-Ms CB is now at Secondary school 1 miles away instead of 5 miles away up a hill, SWMBO insisted on taking the bike. Good for you girl


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Sep 2018)

We rolled out from my brothers house in Keyworth and headed into West Bridgford for the start of the Tour of Britain. We had a mooch around the team busses...





















Then Mrs Dave went stalking....




Mr D is very laid back, almost comatose!
Then we headed back to Keyworth to the KoM point. We rolled past the Cyclechat posse, once we’d foiund our vantage point we wandered back to say hello to @Supersuperleeds @tallliman @Lilliburlero @Chris Doyle and @13 rider , they were right by the line, we had a view down the hill and round the bend.
Eventually the peloton stormed through, Stannard full gas at the front

















^^^ there were a few pain faces!

Last time we saw a pro race was the Tour de Yorkshire, that was fractured into half a dozen sections, but today the race was through in a flash!

Just as they went the rain started, we went to East Leake to Love & Piste ski shop for tea and cake. They’d had a busy day.

We returned back home via Bunny.

33.5 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1827265300


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> We rolled out from my brothers house in Keyworth and headed into West Bridgford for the start of the Tour of Britain. We had a mooch around the team busses...
> View attachment 429050
> 
> View attachment 429051
> ...



Nice to meet you @Dave 123 and Mrs Dave, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Sep 2018)

Yesterday's ride

I met Andy G in Rhayader. We headed straight out onto a climb. The road to Llanidloes isn't the easiest but we settled down to working away. The plan was to explore a new road through Hafren Forest. It would be about 5 miles longer but shouldn't be so tough on the climbing. It was indeed a lovely ride through to emerge at Staylittle. Now we had the Dylife mountain road to climb and today the wind wasn't helping at all. We regrouped at the top to admire one of the best panoramas I know of. The descent here could be very fast indeed but brakes went on so that the view could be taken in as we dropped. Just a bit more along the valley brought us to Machynlleth and our planned cafe stop. No sign of @welsh dragon tho'.

Refreshed we took the big road with a hindering wind to Talybont where we could turn away from traffic to climb the Nant-Y-Moch. This is a lovely climb which takes us via wooded hillsides with a stream in the valley out onto open moors where the views back to the sea are memorable. The climb tops out for a ride around a very empty looking reservoir. Across the dam came a bit of a hill as we upped and downed to arrive at Devil's Bridge and our afternoon tea stop.

Cakes devoured we climbed again up and over to Cwmystwyth and the run along the river. Again we climbed this time up onto the high moor between the Welsh mountains. We turned for the Elan valley to ride over to the reservoirs. Again the had views through the woodland to each of the rather empty looking reservoirs. It wasn't long before we could drop away from the heights to return to Rhayader. It had been a long day out. Superb scenery with Red Kite, Buzzard, Kestrel, Raven, Linnet and a fox which ran out in front of us as we rounded the top reservoir of the Elan valley complex. 9560 feet of climbing made it a hilly one for sure.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's ride
> 
> I met Andy G in Rhayader. We headed straight out onto a climb. The road to Llanidloes isn't the easiest but we settled down to working away. The plan was to explore a new road through Hafren Forest. It would be about 5 miles longer but shouldn't be so tough on the climbing. It was indeed a lovely ride through to emerge at Staylittle. Now we had the Dylife mountain road to climb and today the wind wasn't helping at all. We regrouped at the top to admire one of the best panoramas I know of. The descent here could be very fast indeed but brakes went on so that the view could be taken in as we dropped. Just a bit more along the valley brought us to Machynlleth and our planned cafe stop. No sign of @welsh dragon tho'.
> 
> ...




You were vey close to where i live. Staylittle is only about 5 miles from me. I was out yesterday, just on the backroad. Just a quick blast because it looked like rain. Glad you enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You were vey close to where i live. Staylittle is only about 5 miles from me. I was out yesterday, just on the backroad. Just a quick blast because it looked like rain. Glad you enjoyed yourselves.


We've tried the main road from Llanidloes through to Staylittle. That's one tough bit of road. We've also done the loop around the back of the reservoir which is easier but still has a steep section. Yesterday's route through Hafren is probably easiest but about 5 miles longer. Andy said we did that extra 5 miles taking only an extra 10 mins over normal so I think Hafren is definitely the easier. You live in some superb scenic countryside for sure. Can be tough work at times tho'.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> We've tried the main road from Llanidloes through to Staylittle. That's one tough bit of road. We've also done the loop around the back of the reservoir which is easier but still has a steep section. Yesterday's route through Hafren is probably easiest but about 5 miles longer. Andy said we did that extra 5 miles taking only an extra 10 mins over normal so I think Hafren is definitely the easier. You live in some superb scenic countryside for sure. Can be tough work at times tho'.




I can indeed be hard work. Still that is the price you have to pay sometimes. I keep promising myself that i will go to clywedog Reservoir one day. I will probably staryt off from Machynlleth, through the golf course.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2018)

Today's Leicester cc group ride was out to watch the Tour of Britian at Keyworth . Out the door at 0830 for a few early miles . While riding through Swithland I heard the on shout but couldn't see from where . At a junction I looked back and saw the North Leicestershire /South Derbyshire crew so sat up and @Chris Doyle and @Lilliburlero and his mate Bob soon caught me . On to the meeting point at Cossington and @Supersuperleeds appeared and were soon on our way ,Sileby ,Seagrave into Wymeswold where @tallliman was waiting all together now on to the first village on the course Wysall . Loads of people already out everywhere decorated .Then plan was to ride up the KOM just before Keyworth then find a spot to watch .Me being me had to have a go at the Strava section . @Supersuperleeds unwittingly lead me out on to the hill ( it's certainly no mountain) Full gas to the top and through the finish line . I'm sitting currently 4th today but I think I may lose a place or two when the pros finish. We were early enough to get a spot by the KOM finish . Bit Bit of hanging about watching the police outriders then just caught @Dave 123 and Mrs D on their tandem They rode down hill for a bit then found a vantage point then came back up for a quick chat . Mrs D was gushing about meeting Alex Dowsett  ( great photos Dave ). Soon the helicopter was spotted as they approached and they flew bye making it look ridiculously easy . After the excitement we weaved through the crowds in the village and onto Nice Pie for a coffee and food .After the cafe at the first junction @Chris Doyle ,@Lilliburlero and his mate Bob turned for home . Downhill to Barrow into a headwind as normal on Paudy lane .Here @tallliman turned for home for metric half for him as he is nursing a bad back so kudos for coming out . At Cossington me and @Supersuperleeds went our separate ways on to Anstey and 52 miles in the bag and hardly got wet which was better than forecast . The new mudguards are magic they kept the rain away . Metric century's for @Supersuperleeds and @Chris Doyle ,@Lilliburlero hadn't upload his ride yet but wouldn't be surprised to see an imperial ton . Another great ride in great company always enjoy our forum get together soon


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2018)

While riding me and @Supersuperleeds were guessing how long the pros would take to cover the 133 miles and we came to the conclusion of around 5hrs 20 mins . The winner ( wont name him ) finished in 4 hr 56 mins around 27 mph  I think they are pretty quick


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2018)

@ 13 rider has given the ride details above. So I will just put up some pictures

Some random cyclechatters:





The finish line on one of the KOM climbs:






Some nice bikes on a team car:






Some of the pro riders, crap cameraman as opposed to them going to fast:














Some more nice bikes:


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @ 13 rider has given the ride details above. So I will just put up some pictures
> 
> A few cyclechatters:
> 
> ...


Pictures don't display I'm afraid.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> Pictures don't display I'm afraid.



Look fine on my screen. I'll try again


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Look fine on my screen. I'll try again


Working now. Nice pictures.


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Sep 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Tour of Britain with a dose of Nice Pie”....

So the Tour of Britain came to the East Midlands today and as planned the Leicestershire CC crew of myself, @13 rider, @Lilliburlero, @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman plus Lilliburlero’s mate Bob had a steady one up to Keyworth near Nottingham for the KOM section of the stage.

It was an all-too-familiar start for me- meeting Lilliburlero and Bob at the usual spot at 0830, and off to Cossington to meet the others.
Lilliburlero was on a different bike as his usual one was in the shop having had some “technical difficulties” last week......

The route to Cossington exactly the same as always so nothing new to note there, but we were a little early for the meeting point and as such we noticed a familiar looking rider in the distance a few miles away from Cossington although I couldn’t be 100% sure until I saw the hanky come out of the back pocket, then I knew it was @13 rider!

Eventually we caught up and rode together into Cossington to meet up with @Supersuperleeds. We were a good 10-15 mins ahead of schedule and used that time advantage to press on, hoping we’d get a good spot at the KOM in the process.

We met up with @tallliman at Wymeswold around 0955 ready for the short trip up to Keyworth and he quickly informed us that in the 10 mins or so he was waiting he saw at least 50 cyclists pass through so we knew time was of the essence.

The route to Keyworth took in new roads for me and before long we were at the start of the KOM. 13 rider couldn’t help himself and being the climbing monster that he is he soon shot off and left us all for dust! Eventually we all regrouped at the finish puffing and panting and it was getting busy but we got a good spot near the line where we waited for 3/4 hr freezing our you-know-what’s off for the race to pass through. However we did meet another CCer in the form of @Dave 123 and Mrs Dave who were on an unmissable tandem!

A few pics of the scene:-



















Right on cue the riders zoomed through and it was nice to get a perspective of exactly how fast these guys go, although I got the feeling that at this stage they weren’t firing on all cylinders! I took a video of them coming through and 31 seconds was all it took in the end!!

Once the crowds dissipated we set off for the hallowed turf that is the Nice Pie cafe at Old Dalby just top side of Melton Mowbray which was 9-10 miles away and around a 40 min ride.

The forecasted rain had yet to really show itself although it was drizzly and the roads were wet by the time we got to Nice Pie.

Some pics of the hallowed turf and @tallliman making the gravelly descent (on foot) to the entrance....












After a light bite and a drink it was time to set off and as per usual @Lilliburlero, Bob and I took the flat, windy but much less hilly A6006 back home.

Peeling off from 13 rider, supersuperleeds and tallliman just down from the cafe we said our goodbyes and took the all too familiar route back, and I worked quite hard on the front for a good portion of the way! Eventually I peeled off from Lilliburlero and Bob at Belton and headed towards home through Thringstone and Whitwick, where I caught up with and got talking to some other riders who, like me, had been to watch the tour and we’re heading back and, like me, were beginning to feel it!

Got within a 1/4 mile of home and realised I needed another mile to bag the 3 points I needed to get the metric century for the challenge. And so it was a little “Tour de Hugglescote” to get me over the line. Oh and I dodged the rain.......

Anyway, that’s enough s**te from me.

62.3 miles/ 100.26 km in 3h 50.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1827360774





https://www.relive.cc/view/1827360774


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> While riding me and @Supersuperleeds were guessing how long the pros would take to cover the 133 miles and we came to the conclusion of around 5hrs 20 mins . The winner ( wont name him ) finished in 4 hr 56 mins around 27 mph  I think they are pretty quick



I said the same to our lass. Winner took 40 minutes longer than I took to do half the distance. Mind you, he wasn't having to drag you lot around


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2018)

Me being me had to have a go at the Strava Kom section on the tour of Britian stage today when I got home I was 4th time of the day at 1 min 46 sec . Strangely now the race is finished I down to 28th and suspect to might go lower some bloke calked Alex Dowsett or some to be @Dave 123 replacement is fastest at 1 min 10 sec .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Clywedog Reservoir



Well for a shorter ride the Hafren Forest and the back lane on the Reservoir would make a sensible loop. Could stop in Llanidloes for some cake too (although I don't know if there is a cafe) if you started from the Staylittle end.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Me being me had to have a go at the Strava Kom section on the tour of Britian stage today when I got home I was 4th time of the day at 1 min 46 sec . Strangely now the race is finished I down to 28th and suspect to might go lower some bloke calked Alex Dowsett or some to be @Dave 123 replacement is fastest at 1 min 10 sec .


Just checked Alex Dowsetts Strava he took over 65 Koms and literally hundreds of top tens . He averaged 26.6 mph for 141 miles  and he didn't win


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just checked Alex Dowsetts Strava he took over 65 Koms and literally hundreds of top tens . He averaged 26.6 mph for 141 miles  and he didn't win


I’m telling ya mate, we’re just playing at it!


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Sep 2018)

Todays ride posted today - will wonders never cease? 

Of course, todays ride was _@nickyboy's Leeds to Scarborough Spectacular, brought to you by @I like Skol_. Last time I did this ride it was wall to wall sunshine, near tropical temperatures and a 25mph (at least) tailwind all the way there. So obviously today it was raining. 

Anyhow, for reasons too boring to go into, I couldn't do the whole ride so was joining from the start and riding out to the first café stop at Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen 'twixt Ryther and Cawood. This was also to turn into a day of three rides, mainly due to me being an idiot...

I'd lined a treat up for myself to get to the start, by cycling into the heart of the capital of the north via the Cycle Super Duper Highway - although I've cycled out of the city a couple of times using it, I've never used it to cycle in. I won't go into too much detail about the CSDH as it's mainly been said before, but large parts of it are shockingly bad considering they spend £1m/km on it, but it did at least get me into the fringes of the city centre where it simply stops dumping me on normal roads across to the Dark Arches, where we were all meeting.

As I arrived, so did another cyclist from the opposite direction - it was @colly so we said hello, had a quick chat, then entertained ourselves watching a coach driver trying to manoeuvre round a seemingly impossible corner, being joined shortly afterwards by @Kestevan who had cycled to the start - a mere 20 miles, putting my ride in to shame! 
Anyhow, eventually the coach driver got round the corner  and we were joined by @I like Skol and his son. I managed to end my ride on the Garmin rather than restarting it, so after a bit of faffery I got it going again and we were on our way through the back streets of the metropolis, following @colly who took us swiftly out of the city and onto the route along Pontefract Lane.

Did I mention it was raining?  And due to peer pressure I was wearing shorts? And on my only bike without mudguards? 

Anyway, traffic was light and we had a bit of a tail wind, so we were soon turning off the dual carriageway and onto the service road around the Temple Newsam estate, before tackling the first notable climb of the day up Pegasus Hill just as the mornings Park Runners were heading the other way.
Then it was across the field  in front of the house and up past the stables and along the Avenue, then into Colton, round the Selby Road roundabout and into Austhorpe and down the hill across the railway line.
A quick scoot up Pendas Way and we were onto Barwick Road and back out into the countryside and up the hill to Scholes, then the drop into Barwick where we nearly missed the turn, before getting back on track and popping out onto Cattle Lane for the long descent down to Cock Beck and the climb up the other side before the general lumpiness to Aberford.
Through there and up under the A1(M) to Lotherton Gates, before dropping down the hill to the Crooked Billet and starting the climb back up to Towton.
We paused for a moment at the Towton Battlefield memorial as it had started to warm up a touch and all but stopped raining, before carrying on through the village and taking the right onto Raw Lane and heading for Ulleskelf.
From there it's just a few miles up the road to Ryther, then almost before you know it we were at the café and time for a nosebag.

The breakfasts at Mrs B's are always good but it really hit the spot today and with good company around the table the stop seemed to pass in no time at all.

Unfortunately the break had allowed the rain to catch up with us and as the intrepid foursome turned right for Cawood and the route ahead, it was time for me to turn left and head for home, now into the rain and wind.

To be fair, I've ridden in worse and the first part of the ride, taking the back way into Church Fenton on Brackenhill Lane, was right enough if a bit damp.
Through the village and over the railway line, then the long straight to Barkston Ash, a spurt up London Road and left towards Saxton, taking Cold Hill Lane out of there under the crackling electricity cables, to drop down onto Copley Lane.

At this point I started thinking about making sure I got enough mileage in for an imperial half, but couldn't remember for the life of me what I'd recorded on the "first" ride before messing up with the Garmin. I'm blaming the cold, as I was starting to feel it at this point 
Anyway, Lotherton gates, the long way round into Aberford (bit of extra mileage there) and back onto Cattle Lane for Barwick, through the village and continue climbing towards Scholes.
I toyed with the idea of heading through Scholes village and doing a long loop to home via the A64 and Skeltons Lane, but ruled it out on the basis that I was A) cold, B) wet and C) I thought I'd have enough miles in without doing it. So I took the left down Leeds Road, down the hill and over Cock Beck, then local roads up to home, enlivened by nearly getting "doored" about half a mile from home, but managed to avoid it and got an apology, so that's something.

Stopped the Garmin, hit save and into the house, just starting to shiver 
Obviously, there are priorities in life, so I posted on here , then had a hot shower followed by a brew and something to eat before looking at the ride stats to discover I was actually just under 3 miles short of an imperial half. _D'oh!_ 

So, as the rain finally started to abate, I got dressed in the clothes I should have been wearing this morning - longs, long sleeved Roubaix top and an actually waterproof jacket and set off again to get the necessary mileage in. Obviously the rain then stopped before I got two streets away and I ended up being overdressed and overheating, but I got the extra miles in.

*51.36 miles* (82.66km) and an average of *13.6mph* and *2,119ft* climbed across the days rides.

All in a good do, self inflicted problems aside. It's a shame that events conspired to reduce ride numbers this time, with the trains taking most of the blame, but this ride is a CycleChat Classic and will be back I'm sure. And it puts me beyond 2,000 miles cycled this year, which I'm quite happy with

Thanks to @I like Skol for taking over from @nickyboy and organising things, and to everyone for providing good company on a grotty day. I hope you guys managed to outride the rain as you headed east - enjoy your fish n chips and a well earned pint or two tonight 

Apologies for the lack of photos, but my phone isn't waterproof 

And to end, the main map:


----------



## Jenkins (9 Sep 2018)

Back to the more mundane side of riding compared to the Tour chasing and forum group rides posted above, today's ride was just a shopping trip. The first part being a mixed surface meandering ride on the Cube into Felixstowe to hit Lidl & Morrisons for supplies for the weekend then home, unpack the backpack a quick snack and change of bike to the Giant Rapid and out to Halfords in Ipswich to collect an order. Then on to Aldi for food for work next week and a very indirect ride home.

13.5 miles on the Cube and 36.5 miles on the Giant so I'm claiming this as September's 50 miler as I've not got much spare riding time this month.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5375885, member: 9609"]The Borders - great rides, great blackberries, great sunsets, and absolutely spectacular blackberry crumble made with butter. 

View attachment 429174

View attachment 429175

View attachment 429176

View attachment 429177

View attachment 429172

View attachment 429178


View attachment 429173


View attachment 429181


View attachment 429179
[/QUOTE]

Stop it!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Sep 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Back to the more mundane side of riding compared to the Tour chasing and forum group rides posted above, today's ride was just a shopping trip. The first part being a mixed surface meandering ride on the Cube into Felixstowe to hit Lidl & Morrisons for supplies for the weekend then home, unpack the backpack a quick snack and change of bike to the Giant Rapid and out to Halfords in Ipswich to collect an order. Then on to Aldi for food for work next week and a very indirect ride home.
> 
> 13.5 miles on the Cube and 36.5 miles on the Giant so I'm claiming this as September's 50 miler as I've not got much spare riding time this month.
> View attachment 429165
> View attachment 429169



Bike rides are bike rides @Jenkins- shopping trips as well- so it should never really be mundane! Good effort


----------



## colly (9 Sep 2018)

Out around 8.20 and a quick run into Leeds Centre. got there about 8.30. Just a hint of rain on the way down but by the time I was at the Canal Basin in Leeds it was raining proper. Not hard but a steady gentle rain.











@NorthernDave was the next to show and we chatted for 10 mins or so until @Kestevan arrived having ridden over from Huddersfield Way.
We had the pleasure of watching a coach manouver around a brick/concrete flower bed, a line of steel bollards and some parked cars. No photos I'm afraid but while it looked impossible the man driving did good.
@I like Skol and his son Hadyn turned up later than expected pretty much bang on 9am, their first train having been cancelled.
The company having assembled set off in the lessening rain. We took an easier route out of Leeds than the one dodging and weaving the various cycle paths in the city centre and pretty soon we caught up with the A61 and Pontefract Lane as per the original plan.
It's not a pretty route out of Leeds but it's direct and quick. Pontefract Lane is home to the Cross Green Industrial Estate and the Leeds waste incinerator:






Pretty it ain't but it does have plants growing over it, showing it green credentials I guess. At 42m tall it needs something to hide it.

At the end of Ponterfract Lane we cut off the road and made our way into the grounds of Temple Newsham House, which we approached from the right hand side of the photo:






From there it was a zig zag around Cross Gates and finally out into the country. In short order and the by now almost non-existent rain it was Barwick-in Elmete, Aberford, Towton (of battle fame) Ullskelf and to Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen for breakfast or maybe brunch ( if you like that sort of terminology):






After drinks and grub we said goodbye to @NorthernDave as he turned back for home:





That left four, and the rain had caught us up.
So it was across the the old swing bridge at Cawood which is no less than 146 years old:






and on and across the busy A19 to Wheldrake where Hadyn picked up a puncture. Skolly being a good dad did the right thing and fixed it.
Next was Elvington, home of the Yorkshire Air Museum. Also famed for being the place Top Gear presenter Richard Hammond almost met his end,
from there it was north and east through Stamford Bridge and along the flat, quiet, open lanes until the few little hills just before Malton and the second stop of the route.

I'm not sure what time we got there but was we were well sodden by this time and we spent a good while face filling and drinking until @Julia9054 and @Almartino turned up. Equally wet and dripping. I think we stayed until around 2.45 maybe 3pm and it was back out into the rain for the final leg to Scarborough ( or Scabby as it's sometimes known)

Once out of Malton the roads were quiet and easy going being flat and with a tail wind and all was going swimmingly (no pun) when we passed Brompton-by Sawden and we turned a sharp left and climbed up from the A170. And we climbed, and climbed. Not steep, but always uphill. About 4 miles in all, when Skolly had a thought and thought he ought, to tell us we were off route. Debate time, do we run down the way we had come or do we press on right to the top where a road, maybe, looked like it went in the right direction. We pressed on.
At the top we stopped again and maps were checked. It seemed the way to get back on track was the right hand turn, marked as unsuitable for traffic. A forest road.
Well it was rough-ish and muddy but it got us where we wanted to go and after another couple of miles we caught up with the original route.
Up and down a bit and then a cruise down into Scarborough and along the Foreshore and Marine Drive skirting Scarborough Castle where pics were taken by a passer-by looking out to sea.
Fish and chips was the next call and so we pitched up at North Bay Fisheries where unfortunately the outside benches were nowhere to be seen. So we stood and sat on the steps.
The pub was next and it was uphill to The Lord Roseberry which is situated conveniently near the station.
Gentleman that he is Skolly bought me a drink and we sat upstairs to drink up.






I like Skol, Hadyn, Julia9054, Almartino and Kesteven


I had a train to catch and so had only 40 mins before I had to make a move and leave the rest of the company to find their lodgings, get cleaned and dry and to enjoy the evening out.
As it happened even though I thought I would have a good 5 mins to spare when I got to the train, I only JUST made it as it was about to set off.
I sat cold and wet for the trip back into Leeds.

Evidence of the muddy diversion:






Once back in Leeds it was a loop around the busy, boozy city streets and back uphill the 3 or 4 miles home.

A really good day out in spite of the wet weather.

Thanks to @I like Skol for leading us the way and to @nickyboy for starting the ball rolling and especially to @ColinJ for giving me his return ticket to Leeds.

The mans a star.

For me it was about 94 miles in all with about 3500 ft of up. Only approximate because I left the Garmin switched on whilst on the train back.
Who knew Transpennine trains did 100mph plus?


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/27561234


----------



## C R (9 Sep 2018)

Today's ride was a bit on the wet side to start with, but dried up eventually and had some sunshine egging me on.

The forecast was for a chance of rain before eight, getting better after. Temperature was 14C at 6:30, so it was shorts and t-shirt, as I figured that with that temperature I would melt in the rain jacket, and even if it did rain it shouldn't be too miserable.

Out at 6:50 through town via Bath Rd heading for Droitwich using the lanes through Claines. After passing over the A449 a bit of a drizzle started to fall, and soon the road was wet. Luckily there was a bit of a breeze too, and I seemed to be drying as fast as I was getting wet, if that makes sense.

The lanes follow roughly the Droitwich canal, and I was aiming to reach Droitwich via Chawson Ln. Just before the turn for Droitwich there was a jogger comming the other way, so I moved to the middle of the lane to give him some space. Behind came a Chelsea tractor and immediately honked his horn, as of course, waiting for ten seconds for me to go around the jogger would be a massive delay to such important person. Though I held my position, the driver was in no mood for waiting, trying to force their way, the jogger jumped on to the verge, and mr MGIF got past and turned into a drive 200m further down. The jogger and I looked at each other and just shrugged, what can you do.

After that excitement it was an uneventful ride through Droitwich, past the train station and the fire station, going towards Hanbury. Stopped at Hanbury Wharf for a sip of my drink, enjoying this view of the canal.




The drizzle was stopping, and by the time I reached the turn for Crawle the road was dry, and the clouds were starting to let some sunshine through.

I hadn't cycled this way before, and I rather like the way the trees enclose the road.




When reaching Trench Ln I turned left for the A422 passing Grafton Flyford, right on the A road, and then left for Pinvin. I stopped here for a drink and a nut bar, admiring this church tower, which I photographed from a different position a couple of weeks ago




It is familiar territory from here onwards. Pinvin, cross the A44 at the lights and then right for the ford, which looks reasonably full




It is interesting how our perception of distance changes, first time I rode here I thought it was far, now I think I am almost home.

From there Drakes Broughton, right at the Pershore Road, and left for Wadborough. Last time I went Droitwich way I was a few hundred metres short of 50km, so to make sure I took the left again for Besford Bridge, and in the way there I saw this sign, and had to take a snap.




Then it was right at Rebecca Rd, where I had this wonderful view of the fields towards Defford, and in the background the Malverns




After that, Wadborough, Littleworth and past Norton for home.

The map




I am quite pleased with my progress, now managing 50km on every weekend ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2018)

A windy ride, sometimes gloomy, sometimes bright and sunny.
We ended up in Long Clawson in the vale of Belvoir.
In Long Clawson we shared a beautiful Stilton and caramelised onion quiche!
After that it was back to Keyworth, 15 miles into a headwind!

42 miles exactly.





















https://www.strava.com/activities/1829904924


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> A windy ride, sometimes gloomy, sometimes bright and sunny.
> We ended up in Long Clawson in the vale of Belvoir.
> In Long Clawson we shared a beautiful Stilton and caramelised onion quiche!
> After that it was back to Keyworth, 15 miles into a headwind!
> ...


Get off my roads  . Lovely area to cycle round your brother in law dosnt avoid hills does he . Nice cafe stop at Dove cottage just outside plunger you turned right just before a steep hump back bridge it's just over that . I presume you stopped in the cafe in Clawson itself . Hope you had a good weekend .


----------



## Sjw (9 Sep 2018)

Risked going into town ON BIKE and bought a lock. Then went out for a ride and see. No route actually planned. Longest one yet though I was sitting on the brakes a lot.


Just like to say to drivers The country lanes aren't bloody race tracks! Held my nerve and kept a steady head and survived!
Strava didn't record so made it myself


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2018)

I took my old steel roadie out for 10 miles this morning. Was run off the road by a driver who stopped to yell at me, tell me that white women were whores as we go out alone blah blah blah. 
Got told off on face ache bike group for mentioning his race. First thing the police asked when I reported it though.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> I took my old steel roadie out for 10 miles this morning. Was run off the road by a driver who stopped to yell at me, tell me that white women were whores as we go out alone blah blah blah.
> Got told off on face ache bike group for mentioning his race. First thing the police asked when I reported it though.


Hope your not to badly shaken and you gave him what for


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> I took my old steel roadie out for 10 miles this morning. Was run off the road by a driver who stopped to yell at me, tell me that white women were whores as we go out alone blah blah blah.
> Got told off on face ache bike group for mentioning his race. First thing the police asked when I reported it though.



Hope you got all his details...


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Hope your not to badly shaken and you gave him what for


I actually, for the second time in my life, used the C word. 
I went home and showered as I wanted to scrub his handprints off me. I scrubbed the bike too. 
If blokey didn’t blow so hot and cold, I would change my sport to rowing.


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Hope you got all his details...


The details I got were: asshat in blue jag with Pratt plates. 
Don’t want to be accused of racism so won’t describe his attire or look. I told plod though. They can do nothing and suggested his culture made him a twat towards women. So that’s ok then.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Sep 2018)

The idea today was north to Fountains Abbey and Ripon. With a pretty strong wind about I decided to follow the cycle route out to the B6161 rather than using the A59; leaving aside the lack of a dropped kerb at one critical location  it also presents a brick wall, well 13+%, to climb up .








No queuing traffic today so straightforward ride to Ripley if a bit of drizzle in the wind. Northwards from Ripley on the A61 the drizzle turned heavier and thoughts changed to maybe turning back in a loop once I got to Markington.




However it then turned heavier and I turned instead off at South Stainley, and sheltered under a tree whilst donning my lightweight waterproof jacket. By the time I set off again it had turned back to drizzle. Took the bridleway towards Brearton and nearing the end of it the rain came again and continued until I had passed through most of Nidd. Took the B6165 to Ripley and largely a reverse of the outward route although making use of the A59. For a change the A61 southbound was queuing, turned out to be broken down car approximately opposite where the ambulance was last week.




Due to the wind the outbound time along the B6161 was my faster ever and the return the slowest ever.
14.77 damp/wet miles 859ft climbed


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Sep 2018)

Still a bit tired from Friday's outing but I joined Steve E in the Green to ride to the meet in Upton. Pete M, Jules H and Rich B were waiting. Off out through the school with chat flowing took us down onto the Hams. We crossed the River at Haw Bridge before looping by Apperley and Deerhurst for a southerly entrance to Tewkesbury. The day had warmed up nicely so we were able to sit outside for our coffees and cakes.

The ride back was fairly standard by the White Rabbit. Rich was tiring by Upton so Pete gave him a lift. This was only as far as Hanley Swan as Steve had suggested a beer at The Swan. With beers downed Steve begged a lift back so Rich rode with Jules and I to Clevelode Lane where he headed off while Jules and I went via Pixham Ferry before parting at Stanbrook Abbey. I took a little detour on the run back to grab an extra mile. I'd noticed that would give me 200 for the week and my OCD required that one  . 53 smiles


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2018)

Velo Moira club ride , 60 miles in total to Hoar Bank in warickshire


----------



## pawl (9 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> The details I got were: asshat in blue jag with Pratt plates.
> Don’t want to be accused of racism so won’t describe his attire or look. I told plod though. They can do nothing and suggested his culture made him a twat towards women. So that’s ok then.




If the roles were reversed and you did that you would have been accused of being racist.Amazing how culture can be used as a defence As the plod said twat


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Sep 2018)

After yesterdays effort, it looked like I simply wouldn't have time to get a ride in today, so I didn't feel at all guilty about taking Mrs ND out for breakfast




I think putting beans in a ramekin is a culinary crime in itself, so you can imaging what I thought of beans in a gravy boat....
It was a blooming tasty breakfast though, best I've had in a good while. 

Anyhow, against expectations, a window of opportunity appeared this afternoon, so with an hour or so to fill I quickly got changed and out on the bike - straight into the first shower of the day. 

After yesterdays deluge, it didn't seem too bad and I knew if I'd delayed going out I'd simply run out of time, so it was up onto Coal Road and Skeltons Lane, then the long descent into Thorner and up Main Street with a mum, dad and two kids cycling group heading the other way. 
Up Milner Lane and onto the ridge, for a wind assisted push along past Hetchell Woods and on to the junction where I'd initially thought about turning back.
But I was enjoying the ride despite the rain and pushed on round the corner to Rigton Green, then picked up Bramham lane between the fields for some isolated solitude - except about half way along there was a dog walker wearing a pair of full on Cyberman headphones picking blackberries with his hound off the lead, so I slowed right down to prevent startling both. The dog was fine, the Cyberman was slightly surprised but no harm done and on round the S-bends and up onto Holme Farm Lane, where I stopped for a couple of quick pics as the rain finally cleared:










And this one, that might be suitable for the 'Your bike in from of a Col sign' thread? 




Back on the bike and along to Milner Lane, then retraced my route back into Thorner and out again on Carr Lane for the generally upwardness to Wetherby Road, a scoot along there and up onto Coal Road, where the "Your Speed Is" sign might have frowned at me  and onto local roads down to home.

*14.1 miles* (22.69km) in *1h 2m* at an average of *13.5 mph* with *692ft* climbed.

That'll do for me - nice to get an unexpected ride in and with events planned for next weekend it might be my last outdoor ride for a week or two. The rain wasn't too bad and eventually stopped about half way round. And with the exception of one entitled driver who needs to read up on rights of way, all the motorists were playing nicely today which always helps.

And to end, a map that has a bit of an avian look to it today:


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Sep 2018)

I’ve had a pair of arm warmers for ages and have never worn them, I don’t know why, maybe I thought they would just slip down and look like Nora Batty’s tights (although I did think that was rather attractive!) anyway what a revelation, they are great! It was a bit cloudy and cool when we went out so on with the arm warmers, after half an hour off they came and into the back pocket, great to have that choice rather than being stuck with a long sleeve top.
This afternoons ride was out to Bramham, Thorner and Scholes, on to Barwick-in-Elmet, Aberford and Home.
Lovely steady ride with my neighbor, 23.1 miles in total with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Get off my roads  . Lovely area to cycle round your brother in law dosnt avoid hills does he . Nice cafe stop at Dove cottage just outside plunger you turned right just before a steep hump back bridge it's just over that . I presume you stopped in the cafe in Clawson itself . Hope you had a good weekend .




It was my brothers revenge for me nearly setting his head on fire with home grown peppers, I gave him chilli, he gave us hilly!

We’ve been to DoveCottage tea room before. Yes, we stopped in Long Clawson after coming down the big hill, that was great fun!

I like this part of the world, really nice riding.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> It was my brothers revenge for me nearly setting his head on fire with home grown peppers, I gave him chilli, he gave us hilly!
> 
> We’ve been to DoveCottage tea room before. Yes, we stopped in Long Clawson after coming down the big hill, that was great fun!
> 
> I like this part of the world, really nice riding.


Any drop into the Vale is fun but that one one of the longer ones the problem with riding in the Vale is I have to climb out of it . Wood lane near Belvior castle is in the book one hundred climbs that a steep one if you fancy a challenge


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> I took my old steel roadie out for 10 miles this morning. Was run off the road by a driver who stopped to yell at me, tell me that white women were whores as we go out alone blah blah blah.
> Got told off on face ache bike group for mentioning his race. First thing the police asked when I reported it though.


A like doesn't really seem appropriate for this but I've given one for having shared it with us. I'm sorry you've had to deal with this nasty bugger and hope it hasn't rattled you too much.

Glad you reported it and I hope you never encounter him again.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Any drop into the Vale is fun but that one one of the longer ones the problem with riding in the Vale is I have to climb out of it . Wood lane near Belvior castle is in the book one hundred climbs that a steep one if you fancy a challenge




It’s fine on a tandem......


----------



## TigerT (9 Sep 2018)

Today’s ride didn’t go to plan!

When I woke up this morning, the weather was fantastic, more like the start of summer than the end. I haven't been out on my hybrid for some time, so I decided on my normal Sunday ride to Baden, but along the cross country gravel route. I started out at 10:30 and took it really easy. My Scott is almost 2x the weight of my Road Bike so I wasn't hurrying. 

I got to Baden eventually and dropped into the station for a Coffee and a donut. As usually happens when the suns out and the ride is going well, my thoughts turned toward a longer ride. I decided to take the same route back for most of the route, then where it joins Route 32 follow that out towards the German border, but then turning off onto Route 60 and back towards Zurich taking the path around the outside of the airport. 

I almost got home.... Then I got a text from a friend asking if I wanted to go for a ride!?! As I was already out, how could I say no! So I headed out to Bassersdorf to meet him. While I had an Emergency Ice Cream to cool down. We discussed routes. We decided just to let his Garmin decide. So he programmed it to take us in a loop for an hour.

To be fair it picked a great route.... for Road bikes! It went up every hill in the area. I was absolutely shattered at the end of it. Still it's always good to ride with company so it made a nice end to the days adventures. Just wished I was on my Road bike for the last bit. My Scott is a heavy old thing to drag up hills when you're already tired.

Great day out - a planned easy 50kms that turned into a more challenging 100kms. No riding now for a couple of weeks due to holidays, but hopefully the weather will still be nice in 10 days as then I have 4 days with no plans before going back to work.

Heres a couple of photos from todays adventures.




On my bike, smiling away as usual




Resting by the river




The view back towards Zurich Airport




And the map showing the rather random extensions!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2018)

Just a quick spin this afternoon after a few days where either the weather was bad or I couldn't find my mojo.

I took the Raleigh and went out on my regular route to Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington Shrewsbury town centre & home.

I had a few stops early on as having adjusted my saddle recently I think I've messed up the settings. A tweak seemed to help (raised it a bit) but I'm not sure why this bike in particular is so tricky to get right. I have an idea about it but I will need to experiment.

The ride went pretty smoothly otherwise. It was pleasantly warm out athough rather windy. Plenty of other cyclists out and about which was nice to see.

Getting near to town I used the old canal path for a bit but turned off before the rough section and went along Sundorne Road which wasn't too busy being a Sunday. The riverside path was quite popular today and I took the same detours as last time I came this way: up Watergate and round the town centre before heading through the Quarry from the Welsh Bridge end. Plenty of people in the park which made for quite slow progress.

Finally I headed for home through Belle Vue and had the wind against me the rest of the way back.

23.1 miles at 14.4 mph average and a wind-assisted top speed of 32.2 mph which was quite fun.

Photos are a bit random today:





Claremont Hill in the centre of Shrewsbury.





The main gates to The Quarry on St. Chad's Terrace.





Victoria Quay. There were a few people sat out at the tables further along.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Sep 2018)

Today club run with the Hounslow and District Wheelers

Destination was Ashridge Manor Farm near Binfield
It seemed likely to be not so many miles, so with 100 miles of Velo south only a couple of weeks away, I did a little bit before and a loop after

Still just did over 60 miles.

Number on our club runs are tending on the low side a bit of a worry as I prefer not to have to go further

Route out was via the Great Park and Forest Road, and we manage to not exaclty get lost but take the wring road in Binfield

Return was on the more familiar Drift Road.
At Egham I took the road and did a loop and a half round Thorpe, then home via Chertsey

So totals were 60.68 miles at 16.8 mph
Wind was rather blustery

1670 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1829877177


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5376583, member: 9609"]had he sort of accidentally ran you off the road and then in the following dispute over the driving the racism come out amidst his temper - or had he actually ran you off the road to be racist towards you? Either way not nice, but if it is the latter then it is pretty disturbing. And I wouldn't feel guilty about mentioning his race - he clearly mentioned yours.

Anyway, hope you are alright and keep pedalling - the road is as much yours as anyone else's.[/QUOTE]
While he was overtaking there was an oncoming vehicle. He chose not to brake but to drive into me as he didn’t want to damage his car and, as I am only a worthless woman, he felt it ok to try and wipe me out. 
Then he stopped around the corner to get out and berate me. From the roundabout I can only go left so had to go that way. 
Police knew of him.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> While he was overtaking there was an oncoming vehicle. He chose not to brake but to drive into me as he didn’t want to damage his car and, as I am only a worthless woman, he felt it ok to try and wipe me out.
> Then he stopped around the corner to get out and berate me. From the roundabout I can only go left so had to go that way.
> Police knew of him.



I’d have damaged his car, and knocked seven shades of s**t out of the b*****d, no hesitation. He’s seen you as easy prey, I hope you’re ok and hopefully he’ll get his comeuppance.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Yesterday's ride today. Was just far too cream-crackered to write up a really long day. Anyways, I'd had an idea brewing for a while, so figured I may as well bite the bullet and do something totally mad... 

So I rolled out of the door just gone 8am and rode the five and a half miles to Ely station. Arrived with just enough time for Wiggy and me to catch the 08:57 - the first through train of the day to Kings Cross. Train was surprisingly packed, and it was standing room only all the way in. Was stood next to a chap with a really nice Felt roadie, but silly thing was, he was the one admiring *my* bike. We were in the middle of a good chat, and that was when I noticed the cut in my rear tyre.  On closer inspection, it was just a thin slice in the tread, like someone had had a go at it with a vegetable peeler.

Decided to take the chance that it would hold up (and it did) but a new tyre is on order.

Anyways, once at Kings Cross, it's a short hop to the tube - lifts make it so easy to wheel the bike about. Had just gone through the gates for the circle line when one of the station bods stopped me. My first thought was "oh poop, he's not going to let me get on the tube", but it turns out he just wanted to ask me a) about my bike and b) where did I get that really neat bar bag from. (It's from Decathlon btw...)  He cheerily waved me onto the circle line platform. So, circle line to Blackfriars, where Wiggy had yet another admirer - an elderly gent who couldn't believe that road bikes come in such a small size!  (It's a 38cm frame btw...)

That was really easy, and again, there are lifts which make things so accessible. From Blackfriars station, it was a short and straightforward ride using CS6 over Blackfriars bridge and down Stamford Street to Waterloo, leaving me in good time for the 11:35 train to Weymouth. Again, no problems finding the bike area on the train. Even better, it's in the "quiet carriage". Ended up sharing the bike space with a chap who was doing the last leg of a cycle tour all the way from Rome! That's serious "chapeau" that is...  Turns out we were both getting off in Winchester.

So, there was me, deposited in Winchester at quarter to one on a warm, sunny, if rather windy afternoon. Big thanks to @Bollo and @jay clock for the instructions on how to get out (and back into) town. So, armed with that, plus OS Explorer sheet 32 I set out for a ride into the big unknown. Well, to Alresford anyway, a place I know reasonably well. It's just the ride that was unknown.

I chose the "quick ugly route" out of town, and negotiated that, plus the Winnall roundabout and underpasses without any bother. It was already a bit hilly, but man, I had *NO* idea of what I was about to face.  I huffed and puffed my way to Easton, where I took my first wrong turn of the day and ended up halfway to the A31 before I realised the mistake. Fortunately the way back to Easton was downhill. Once on the right road, following NCN 23, I ground my way to Avington, occasionally running out of gears - and out of legs. At least, when I ran out of legs, I could stop, catch my breath and admire the wonderful countryside that's so very different from the fens that I call home.  Rode through a beautiful little wood and alongside the river on a stretch that turned out to be the easiest part of the ride. No sign of any highland coos though... Then onwards to Ovington - now that was really tough. And yes, I did have to get off and push. More than once...  The climb into Alresford was also rather horrible, but dropping into town wasn't so bad, although the cycle path is definitely a bit rattly in places.

The real killer was that it too two and a half hours to cycle to Alresford from Winchester - out here I'd do that distance in about 45 minutes. Talk about a culture shock. I definitely won't be complaining about the mere pimples masquerading as hills that we have out here... 

It's funny though, despite the fact it's been the best part of a decade since I was last in Alresford, I hadn't forgotten my way around. Although I was on limited time given that the ride had took me double what I'd planned for it. So some of my plans were put on ice (I'll take the bus when I want to do those) and I spent the little time I had visiting the grave of someone who always has been and who always will be very dear to me. 

All too soon, it was time to leave as I knew I *had* to either get the 18:45 or 19:22 trains out of Winchester. Miss the latter and I'd be in real doodoo, as I couldn't afford to miss the 22:11 train to Ely and Kings Lynn, seeings that it was the last one of the day...

So riding with a bit more intent (that was a mistake as I'd pay for it later) I headed back out of Alresford. That's where I made my second wrong turn of the day and ended up in Tichbourne. Oops. So hammer time, found the right junction and retraced my wheel tracks from earlier along NCN 23. By then I was starting to run out of steam, and found that I had to get off and walk more than on the outward leg.  At least gravity helped me with the downhills and part of the uphills. Stopped behind a hedgerow for a natural, only to unship the chain and promptly have a clipless moment. And smear oil all over my right sock.  By now it was definitely a lot cooler and I was glad for the jacket I'd packed. I thought I might make the 18:45 despite the detour, but by the time I'd got to Winnall, my legs were crying enough.  Fortunately the run into Winchester is mostly downhill, but then the one way system threw a spanner in the works as it took me the long way round - in retrospect I think I should just have got off and walked in the way I went out. At one point I was thinking that I would be in serious trouble trainwise, but turning a corner and finding the station was the most welcome thing ever. Even more welcome was the fact that I had 5 mins to spare for the 19:22. 

So an exhausted me wheeled Wiggy onto the train, I sucked down a whole bottle of water, scarfed my last sandwich and banana and dozed most of the way back to Waterloo. By then I'd perked up and tootled back along CS6 to Blackfriars and thence to Kings Cross on the Circle Line. There I had 40 mins to kill before getting my train back to Ely, so found a bike rack, locked up the bike and did the pit stop thing, bought a pint of milk and a large bag of crisps as I was desperately craving something salty. 

The train home was not terribly busy, but there were a lot of cyclists on board. Wiggy got a few more admiring glances.  23:22 saw me back at Ely station, and from there I bimbled the five and a half miles home. But I was really tired by then, my brain and my feet weren't really on speaking terms, and I made a hash of unclipping as I rolled up to my gate. Hence my second clipless moment of the day. Unlike the first, where I'd toppled over into a soft grass verge, I came down on tarmac. Ouch. Wiggy now has shredded bar tape (no big deal, I have a new lot waiting to go on anyway) and a tear on the saddle. So, note to self, when tired, it's best *not* to ride clipped in...

I was home just gone midnight. And got the right old what for from the cats...

Not entirely sure on the mileage, but I'd guess it was probably around 35 miles all told, mostly hilly and rather blustery. So that was my first ever metric half - and what a truly insane way to do it...

Having said that, I've never made any claims about my sanity - or lack thereof. 

Yesterday I was swearing I'd never do this again. Today, I'm thinking that if I improved my fitness and had a bike with much lower gearing, I might give this another crack at some point... Though time constraints (and railcard discounts) mean that this is only a weekend thing.


----------



## Saluki (10 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I’d have damaged his car, and knocked seven shades of s**t out of the b*****d, no hesitation. He’s seen you as easy prey, I hope you’re ok and hopefully he’ll get his comeuppance.


The police are aware of him. He doesn't live in our town. 
Had he been the same race as me, I might have knocked his block off. 
I was peeved off by the people walking by with their heads down. 
Still, no bruises on my arms this morning, which is good. I don't like being grabbed at.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yesterday's ride today. Was just far too cream-crackered to write up a really long day. Anyways, I'd had an idea brewing for a while, so figured I may as well bite the bullet and do something totally mad...
> 
> So I rolled out of the door just gone 8am and rode the five and a half miles to Ely station. Arrived with just enough time for Wiggy and me to catch the 08:57 - the first through train of the day to Kings Cross. Train was surprisingly packed, and it was standing room only all the way in. Was stood next to a chap with a really nice Felt roadie, but silly thing was, he was the one admiring *my* bike. We were in the middle of a good chat, and that was when I noticed the cut in my rear tyre.  On closer inspection, it was just a thin slice in the tread, like someone had had a go at it with a vegetable peeler.
> 
> ...



Excellent write up @Reynard, and sounds like a great adventure! 

With all the train travel I’ve done this year I should seriously think about a railcard....


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

Saluki said:


> The police are aware of him. He doesn't live in our town.
> Had he been the same race as me, I might have knocked his block off.
> I was peeved off by the people walking by with their heads down.
> Still, no bruises on my arms this morning, which is good. I don't like being grabbed at.



I hope they do something about it for your sake if nothing else. I’m my mind it could be construed as a racist attack bearing in mind what he said to you but such are the double standards in this country I doubt very much the powers that be would agree. 

Had it have been me in that situation I’d have tolerated the verbal, but the second he’d put his hands on me then I don’t care if he’s black, white or rainbow coloured, Christian, Jew, Muslim or f**king Jedi I promise you he would have not been able to get back in his car!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Excellent write up @Reynard, and sounds like a great adventure!
> 
> With all the train travel I’ve done this year I should seriously think about a railcard....



Thanks - it was an adventure. Even if I did feel like chucking the bike in a hedge of a time or two... 

A network railcard (assuming you're in the catchment area for it) or any other railcard for that matter, is a total no-brainer. Yes, it costs £30 upfront, but two or three decent trips and you've recouped the cost of the card, and continue saving 1/3 off rail fares for the year. If, like me, you use the trains a lot, it's well worth it.

My railcard lopped £22 off yesterday's rail fare - and included the tube transfer across London.

Only downsides to a railcard: 1) during the week you're limited to travelling after 10am and 2) the full-price train fare has to be greater than £13 for the discount to kick in.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> A network railcard (assuming you're in the catchment area for it) or any other railcard for that matter, is a total no-brainer. Yes, it costs £30 upfront, but two or three decent trips and you've recouped the cost of the card, and continue saving 1/3 off rail fares for the year. If, like me, you use the trains a lot, it's well worth it.



I have done quite a bit on the trains this year just through riding but also other bits too. From their website though it says the network railcard is only valid for the south east? Bit of a tall order living in the East Midlands!!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I have done quite a bit on the trains this year just through riding but also other bits too. From their website though it says the network railcard is only valid for the south east? Bit of a tall order living in the East Midlands!!



Drat, that would almost certainly put you out of the catchment area... I'm lucky as it covers East Anglia, London, and most of the south and south east.

There are other railcards available, but you'd have to check the small print to see whether they're suitable for you or not.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yesterday's ride today. Was just far too cream-crackered to write up a really long day. Anyways, I'd had an idea brewing for a while, so figured I may as well bite the bullet and do something totally mad...
> 
> So I rolled out of the door just gone 8am and rode the five and a half miles to Ely station. Arrived with just enough time for Wiggy and me to catch the 08:57 - the first through train of the day to Kings Cross. Train was surprisingly packed, and it was standing room only all the way in. Was stood next to a chap with a really nice Felt roadie, but silly thing was, he was the one admiring *my* bike. We were in the middle of a good chat, and that was when I noticed the cut in my rear tyre.  On closer inspection, it was just a thin slice in the tread, like someone had had a go at it with a vegetable peeler.
> 
> ...


Well done and thanks for the great write up.


----------



## Old jon (10 Sep 2018)

^^^

Wot 'e sed.

Great endeavour.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yesterday's ride today. Was just far too cream-crackered to write up a really long day. Anyways, I'd had an idea brewing for a while, so figured I may as well bite the bullet and do something totally mad...
> 
> So I rolled out of the door just gone 8am and rode the five and a half miles to Ely station. Arrived with just enough time for Wiggy and me to catch the 08:57 - the first through train of the day to Kings Cross. Train was surprisingly packed, and it was standing room only all the way in. Was stood next to a chap with a really nice Felt roadie, but silly thing was, he was the one admiring *my* bike. We were in the middle of a good chat, and that was when I noticed the cut in my rear tyre.  On closer inspection, it was just a thin slice in the tread, like someone had had a go at it with a vegetable peeler.
> 
> ...


Well done  bonkers and brilliant at the same time


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Sep 2018)

Out and about with @gavgav today as he has the day off. He left me in charge of plotting a route and requested that it include a pub stop. After offering a couple of options the one he chose is one of the routes I've ridden fairly regularly over the summer but has sections that Gav has never cycled before.

After a morning meetup we headed out of Shrewsbury on the road to Acton Burnell, turning off after a couple of miles or so towards Condover then over Hunger Hill onto the road to Exfords Green , Pontesbury and Minsterley. It's quite breezy out which made this first part of the ride into the wind quite an effort. It was also a bit on the cool side but borderine for needing layers on top.

After Minsterley (on the first section that's new to Gav) we turned north and the wind helped a bit through Westbury to Prince's Oak but we didn't get the full benefit until Melverley, from where it was behind us for a few miles and helped with the climb on the way to Great Ness.

Reaching Prescott (just south of Baschurch) we turned south to Yeaton and realised how much the wind had been helping as it seemed to have strengthened since earlier. We had a pause for our lunch just After Yeaton then tackled the steady climbing through Walford Heath to Merrington (thankfully with wind assistance again).

There was some nice downhill on the way to Hadnall and a stop for me to take a phone call (my brother had borrowed my car and couldn't remember which fuel it's supposed to take. Thankfully he'd called rather than guessing )

In Hadnall we encountered our second numpty of the day who came storming out of a side road without even a glance (the first numpty had given us a good overtake but came within millimetres of jousting mirrors with the car coming the other way), then shortly after the village encountered a tractor being driven energetically which left one of its beacon lamps hanging in a tree after swinging over to the side to make room for us. Oops!

Astley to Upton Magna was a lot less eventful but the wind was to the side and it's a bit uphill so progress was slowing a bit. The descent from the edge of Haughmond Hill into Upton Magna was as fun as ever though.

We were getting about ready for the promised pub stop now. The Haughmond Inn is closed on a Monday unfortunately but the Corbet Arms at Uffington isn't so we ended up there instead, which was a good choice as they had beers from two of our favourite local breweries on tap.

Eventually we needed to press on again and kept mostly to the cyclepaths for the remaining trip back. Shortly after parting from Gav I realised that his waterproof was still in my pannier so I ended up adding a bit of extra distance going back to return it to him.

58.6 miles for me today at 12.6 mph average.

Very few photos taken this time:






Early on in the ride. Taking a quick break at Plealey.





Gav enjoys his pint......





..... and mine isn't bad either.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Today's ride was just a five mile FLAT bimble to Pymoor and back via Dunkirk and O Furlong - not a single hill in sight.  So nice to be able to find the right gear and just ride a steady tempo. Did wonders to banish the really bad stiffness I was left with after yesterday.

Well, it was a crackpot idea and somehow I pulled it off. Just. 

Though wouldn't have even considered it without inspiration from some of the rides on here.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yesterday's ride today. Was just far too cream-crackered to write up a really long day. Anyways, I'd had an idea brewing for a while, so figured I may as well bite the bullet and do something totally mad...
> 
> So I rolled out of the door just gone 8am and rode the five and a half miles to Ely station. Arrived with just enough time for Wiggy and me to catch the 08:57 - the first through train of the day to Kings Cross. Train was surprisingly packed, and it was standing room only all the way in. Was stood next to a chap with a really nice Felt roadie, but silly thing was, he was the one admiring *my* bike. We were in the middle of a good chat, and that was when I noticed the cut in my rear tyre.  On closer inspection, it was just a thin slice in the tread, like someone had had a go at it with a vegetable peeler.
> 
> ...



Well done @Reynard - a great achievement and write up 

Can we put you down for the 2019 Half Century Challenge now?


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I have done quite a bit on the trains this year just through riding but also other bits too. From their website though it says the network railcard is only valid for the south east? Bit of a tall order living in the East Midlands!!


Yeah I’ll have to look into it further......

.....I see you smashed it again today, as @NorthernDave alluded to you should definitely consider the half century challenge!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> .....I see you smashed it again today, as @NorthernDave alluded to you should definitely consider the half century challenge!



Five miles can hardly be called smashing it... 



NorthernDave said:


> Well done @Reynard - a great achievement and write up
> 
> Can we put you down for the 2019 Half Century Challenge now?



Let me work up a bit more fitness first.  Yesterday I learnt how sorely I was lacking...


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Five miles can hardly be called smashing it...



Just getting out and doing a bit is smashing it compared to some lazy ass couch potato- five miles is five miles!!



Reynard said:


> Let me work up a bit more fitness first.  Yesterday I learnt how sorely I was lacking...



You will soon get your fitness levels up...... just keep doing what you can when you can- it’s all I do!


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Some random cyclechatters:



Caption competition?!?


----------



## BianchiVirgin (10 Sep 2018)

Mega Sportive this weekend. 178km on Saturday in 6 hrs of rain and 1300m of climbing. 151km on Sunday and 900m of climbing but in reasonable conditions and a nice tail wind. All for charity and a small group of us from work raised €17k. Saturday was a bit miserable but all things considered it was good fun. 330km in two days is fine by me! And we raised a sh#t load of dough.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Mega Sportive this weekend. 178km on Saturday in 6 hrs of rain and 1300m of climbing. 151km on Sunday and 900m of climbing but in reasonable conditions and a nice tail wind. All for charity and a small group of us from work raised €17k. Saturday was a bit miserable but all things considered it was good fun. 330km in two days is fine by me! And we raised a sh#t load of dough.



Chapeau!!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

BianchiVirgin said:


> Mega Sportive this weekend. 178km on Saturday in 6 hrs of rain and 1300m of climbing. 151km on Sunday and 900m of climbing but in reasonable conditions and a nice tail wind. All for charity and a small group of us from work raised €17k. Saturday was a bit miserable but all things considered it was good fun. 330km in two days is fine by me! And we raised a sh#t load of dough.



Wow!


----------



## C R (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Five miles can hardly be called smashing it...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me work up a bit more fitness first.  Yesterday I learnt how sorely I was lacking...


It is amazing how quickly you get the fitness. Six months ago my longest ride ever was 14 miles. My last five Sunday rides have all been over 50km. If you keep at it you get there sooner than you think. And with the imagination and perseverance you showed this weekend you'll come up with great rides, I'm sure.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

C R said:


> It is amazing how quickly you get the fitness. Six months ago my longest ride ever was 14 miles. My last five Sunday rides have all been over 50km. If you keep at it you get there sooner than you think. And with the imagination and perseverance you showed this weekend you'll come up with great rides, I'm sure.



Most of my rides are in the 14 to 20 mile bracket depending on how much time I have on my hands. Sometimes I'll go to 40k. But I'm determined to find a bit more time and gradually squeeze out the distance.  Despite the lack of "proper" hills, there's some good riding to be had out this way. Plus I can get trains to all sorts of places from Ely, so there's always the option of going somewhere on the train and then riding home.


----------



## C R (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Most of my rides are in the 14 to 20 mile bracket depending on how much time I have on my hands. Sometimes I'll go to 40k. But I'm determined to find a bit more time and gradually squeeze out the distance.  Despite the lack of "proper" hills, there's some good riding to be had out this way. Plus I can get trains to all sorts of places from Ely, so there's always the option of going somewhere on the train and then riding home.


So you are already further ahead than I was at the beginning of the year, no excuses then, half century challenge next year it is.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2018)

@Reynard well done on your wee adventure!
It is hard riding hills if you never do them.
NCN picks the most hilly roads, when a flatter one would take you to the same destination.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Reynard well done on your wee adventure!
> It is hard riding hills if you never do them.
> NCN picks the most hilly roads, when a flatter one would take you to the same destination.



That was the flattest route apparently.  It seems that some twisted deity just threw the roads onto the landscape like a handful of spaghetti as opposed to thinking logically about it...


----------



## colly (11 Sep 2018)

Couldn't sleep so after getting up at 4.15 I went out in the rain just after 5.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/27639220


17miles and 900ft up.

I would go back to bed but........even more wide awake now.


----------



## jay clock (11 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yesterday's ride today. Was just far too cream-crackered to write up a really long day. Anyways, I'd had an idea brewing for a while, so figured I may as well bite the bullet and do something totally mad...
> 
> So I rolled out of the door just gone 8am and rode the five and a half miles to Ely station. Arrived with just enough time for Wiggy and me to catch the 08:57 - the first through train of the day to Kings Cross. Train was surprisingly packed, and it was standing room only all the way in. Was stood next to a chap with a really nice Felt roadie, but silly thing was, he was the one admiring *my* bike. We were in the middle of a good chat, and that was when I noticed the cut in my rear tyre.  On closer inspection, it was just a thin slice in the tread, like someone had had a go at it with a vegetable peeler.
> 
> ...


Great write up! I am in fact away cycling in France so I am glad you made it solo!


----------



## galaxy (11 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out and about with @gavgav today as he has the day off. He left me in charge of plotting a route and requested that it include a pub stop. After offering a couple of options the one he chose is one of the routes I've ridden fairly regularly over the summer but has sections that Gav has never cycled before.
> 
> After a morning meetup we headed out of Shrewsbury on the road to Acton Burnell, turning off after a couple of miles or so towards Condover then over Hunger Hill onto the road to Exfords Green , Pontesbury and Minsterley. It's quite breezy out which made this first part of the ride into the wind quite an effort. It was also a bit on the cool side but borderine for needing layers on top.
> 
> ...


I do like your Raleigh


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> NCN picks the most hilly roads,


Hehe, round here only when on route to Cafe Ventoux it would seem! There’s more ups and downs than a yo-yo!! Otherwise it’s gravelly old railway tracks not always suitable for roadies (Cloud Trail excepted)



Reynard said:


> Most of my rides are in the 14 to 20 mile bracket depending on how much time I have on my hands. Sometimes I'll go to 40k



If you can do 20 miles you most definitely can do the 31 you would need to meet the challenge. It’s not about how hilly or how fast you go it’s about the distance and you’re almost there!!


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

jay clock said:


> Great write up! I am in fact away cycling in France so I am glad you made it solo!



Thanks!  It was one heck of a memorable day.

Enjoy your cycling hols xxx


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Hehe, round here only when on route to Cafe Ventoux it would seem! There’s more ups and downs than a yo-yo!! Otherwise it’s gravelly old railway tracks not always suitable for roadies (Cloud Trail excepted)



Here, NCN 11 picks the windiest and straightest roads. 



> If you can do 20 miles you most definitely can do the 31 you would need to meet the challenge. It’s not about how hilly or how fast you go it’s about the distance and you’re almost there!!



If you put it that way...  At my speeds, that's about 3 hours' worth.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2018)

galaxy said:


> I do like your Raleigh


Thanks. 

I'm really pleased with the look of it since changing the stem and handlebar a while ago.


----------



## Salar (11 Sep 2018)

galaxy said:


> I do like your Raleigh



@galaxy

Do you want a free one?, obviously my Pioneer is not as nice as @Rickshaw Phil but it's only about 10 miles from you.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Here, NCN 11 picks the windiest and straightest roads.



We’re not open country here like you are but NCN 6, 48, and 63 are reasonably steady- there are hills on each of these so I guess it’s a case of how each of us would define steady but coming from a rubbish climber they’re definitely doable! NCN 64 between Market Harborough and Melton Mowbray is as lumpy as hell however!


Reynard said:


> If you put it that way...  At my speeds, that's about 3 hours' worth.



So it’s more a case of making enough time to do it as opposed to doing the distance. I find it a great motivator- it is a distance challenge so you can get out, do the miles at whatever pace you want and enjoy the scenery, so it’s winner, winner chicken dinner! I hope you give it some serious consideration.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Yeah, that's exactly it - hammer, nail, head. 

I usually head out for my rides late afternoon / early evening when I'm done for the day. It's what I love about cycling - I can get out for as little or as long as I have time to spare.

Will definitely think about the metric half challenge @Chris Doyle . I definitely want to do Sunday's ride again, and it's something that will stand me in good stead for next time.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> If you put it that way...  At my speeds, that's about 3 hours' worth.


Hehehe, same here.
You can do the challenge: I could too, but I'm too lazy


----------



## C R (11 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hehehe, same here.
> You can do the challenge: I could too, but I'm too lazy


We could have a new challenge every week, who takes the longest to ride 50km.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Sep 2018)

After a wet start to the day it brightened up about lunchtime so I got out this afternoon to ride some hills. The route was over Lyth Hill and down to Exfords Green, along Long Lane and up to Oaks, the back way to Pulverbatch then over to Wilderley and Smethcott, down the hill to Leebotwood, along towards All Stretton then across the A49 and back via Hollyhurst, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and over Lyth Hill again.

I didn't meet much in the way of traffic, so no incidents to report. It got quite windy after the rain had gone through so the first part up to to Oaks was quite an effort but I got a good boost later on in the ride.

A very pleasant 27.3 miles at 12.9 mph average.






The view from Lyth Hill early on.





Pulverbatch





En route between Wilderley and Smethcott.





View to Caer Caradoc from near Dudgeley Farm


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Sep 2018)

Grrr.
Had the second visitation in a fortnight, while riding the E-bike home in the rain.
And it was the rear wheel, which is an absolute swearfest to remove.
I only had two miles to go, so I rode on the flat. Bumpety-bumpety-bumpety with a bit of oo-er on the bends.
Just ordered a pair of M+ with tubes. I think I know what I'll be doing on Saturday.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Sep 2018)

Don't go liking it. It was horrid, and I got wet.


----------



## Katherine (11 Sep 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Don't go liking it. It was horrid, and I got wet.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Grrr.
> Had the second visitation in a fortnight, while riding the E-bike home in the rain.
> And it was the rear wheel, which is an absolute swearfest to remove.
> I only had two miles to go, so I rode on the flat. Bumpety-bumpety-bumpety with a bit of oo-er on the bends.
> Just ordered a pair of M+ with tubes. I think I know what I'll be doing on Saturday.




I only liked it because of your stoic perserverance in getting home.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

And I liked it cos you didn't wang the bike in the nearest hedge...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Sep 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Don't go liking it. It was horrid, and I got wet.



Better?


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> I only liked it because of your stoic perserverance in getting home.


Oddly enough, I didn't consider sleeping under a damp hedge. I could have had blackberries for dinner, so there is that.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Sep 2018)

A few miles into town to buy bread, nice to pedal past the masses of traffic caused by S&SE digging up the roads.
A surprisingly warm commute into w*rk tonight, 22C, though I may be getting wet on the way home in the morning...


----------



## Fauj270 (12 Sep 2018)

My ride over the weekend (pedal for scotland, Glasgow to Edinburgh


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2018)

My usual 17 miles done. Lovely in the sun. I saw 1 cyclist with winter gear on. A. Jacket with to the hood up. Must have been cold.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Sep 2018)

Couldn't be out for long this afternoon so I kept it fairly simple with a trip into town, a loop round to go through The Quarry, then along the riverside to Sydney Avenue and the old canal path to Uffington. Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses and Berrington followed, then in a change to routine I headed to Weeping Cross and Meole Brace before heading for home.

The traffic was really bad on the A5 as I crossed it which I later learned was due to the traffic lights at Dobbies Roundabout getting stuck on red. On a bike though the issue was that I was starting off at about school kicking out time so I changed my route a bit to avoid the two biggest schools on this side of town.

Having filtered past the traffic into town, the Quarry wasn't too busy but there was quite a bit of activity on the river as novice rowing crews were being coached and Sabrina was taking tourists on a trip.

I braved the rough surface of the old canal path then had a decent tailwind to Upton Magna. On the way to Atcham the road was quite busy but I was able to repass all but two of the vehicles that had overtaken me in the queue at the end of the road.

Going back via Weeping Cross allowed me to see whether there were stll traffic problems on the A5 but by this point it all seemed to be back to normal.

21 miles at 13.6 mph average.





Looking across at The Boathouse from Victoria Avenue. There are a few people sat out enjoying drinks in the sun.





Sabrina takes her tourists past the Coleham area of town.





Follwing the old canal path.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2018)

Pete M was keen to ride the Moreton-in-Marsh loop. How could I refuse? So I met him in Upton and we headed off through Tewkesbury to head for Gotherington. These are familiar roads so far. We continued to the lane below Hailes Abbey where we began a steep long climb of the Cotswold escarpment. My legs weren't working all that well but I persisted nevertheless. Soudley Hill marks the top. Beyond this point brain nav was less familiar with the roads and the route. I could recognise and navigate some of it fairly well but sat nav had to be referred to. It's quite a lumpy run over this part of the Cotswolds but we were edging closer to our goal. At 52 miles we arrived to head straight for the cafe. Pete's choice and it was a good one.

We took a goodly amount of time restoring our inner man before we headed back out onto the climb for Batsford. Once up there the usual Cotswold ups and downs continued but at this end of the range these were not as energy sapping as before. We dropped away from the escarpment to Aston-sub-Edge. A bit of dreary main road took us to Childswickham and familiar lanes. We took the standard run around Bredon Hill to go by Strensham back to Upton. Pete accompanied me to beyond Brotheridge Green where we parted. I decided to add an extra few miles to top my ride up to 100 (101 smiles in the end) for the day by riding round Callow End. The weather had been superb and the route is, as always, excellent. Time for a rest.


----------



## Glow worm (12 Sep 2018)

Just a quick 11 mile ride after work here today.

My kickstand snapped last week and I've been propping the bike up against things/ laying it on the ground for days. Blimey it's tedious and was doing my head in. New one arrived earlier so attached it and went out to see if it would work ok.






Yay- it works. Had to move it slightly as my foot kept catching on it as I turned the pedals. Here in the flatlands there's not much to prop your bike up against so I'm happy again to have a stand.






View from the bird hide on Tubney Fen. It had been a very dull day here and I'd been watching longingly the back edge of a weather front creep at glacial pace towards here all afternoon. Finally the sun appeared.






The light was lovely towards dusk near Lode.






The home straight through harvested fields. Noticeably colder by now. I can certainly see why cold fronts are so named!


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2018)

An eight mile utility bimble to Littleport and back at tea time to pick up the parental unit's prescription. You don't get many days out here where there's hardly any wind, so no excuse not to take the bike out for a spin. And work out the last of the stiffness left from Sunday's insanity... 

Didn't see a single other cyclist though...


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Sep 2018)

See what a morning, gloriously bright - gloriously misty in the valleys. A very enjoyable chilly 12 miles to work, jacket, thick socks and warm gloves on for the first time this season.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1838276646


----------



## C R (13 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> See what a morning, gloriously bright - gloriously misty in the valleys. A very enjoyable chilly 12 miles to work, jacket, thick socks and warm gloves on for the first time this season.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1838276646
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures. Looking glorious in here too, I am going to have to go out at lunchtime, as working from home today.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Sep 2018)

C R said:


> Lovely pictures. Looking glorious in here too, I am going to have to go out at lunchtime, as working from home today.


Get out there before the mists evaporate, if you can... it's a wonderful morning !


----------



## C R (13 Sep 2018)

Skype meetings for the next two hours. Have had to close the curtains to stop thinking about the bike.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Sep 2018)

C R said:


> Skype meetings for the next two hours. Have had to close the curtains to stop thinking about the bike.



You have my sympathy ! It'll be bright & warm later, beautiful cycling weather.


----------



## Aravis (13 Sep 2018)

Yesterday's ride was a reversal of the ride up to Cheshire a couple of weeks ago. The girls were arriving back in Manchester about midday, so in return for driving up I get a ride back.

Until the previous afternoon I hadn't really thought it through properly, and I began to see the pitfalls. I take the bike out of the car and something is wrong or missing? There's no room for me and bike on the return. Anyway, Tesco in the centre of Crewe looked like a good place to part, leaving my wife a straightforward final run up to the airport, and once I was on the road, clearly with everything working as it should, the anxiety evaporated and I looked forward to the road ahead. It was chilly and autumnal to start with but the heavy early morning rain had gone. Two layers, arm warmers and gloves were just right.

The first village after leaving Crewe was Wybunbury, which I have no idea how to enunciate. Surely not _Why Bunbury?_ After that it was Audlem and Market Drayton, familiar names from my days as a canal enthusiast. There are 27 locks in a few miles lifting the canal out of the Weaver valley. The only problematic bit of road I could see is a rather straight and fast-looking main road hill south of Market Drayton, easily avoided by taking the minor road past the golf course.

After that I'd picked a minor road route roughly tracking the canal, which if I'd fancied it would have taken me all the way to Wolverhampton passing only two more locks. But the roads were very nice - all too familiar to some, I'm sure, but these are lands largely unknown to me. The Wrekin and the Clee Hills were starting to get reassuringly bigger.

I was hoping for a photo opportunity at Forton Aqueduct, on the long-abandoned Newport branch of the Shropshire Union, but it seemed overwhelmed by vegetation and practically invisible. Better visited in another season, methinks. Onwards along more delightful lanes, then on a short section of the A41 I found myself passing RAF Cosford, a name I remember from watching indoor athetics on _Grandstand_ in the 1970s.

After passing through Albrighton I started to pick up signs for Kinver, and began to feel I was reaching my home patch at last. The day's one "categorised" climb was Kinver Edge. It's very pretty but heavily wooded, obscuring the view from the road at least. It looks like a good place to visit in winter and look for groups of foraging birds.

I proceeded through Wolverley and the centre of Kidderminster, then stopped briefly at St Mary's Church, Stone, and it's most famous permanent resident, racing driver Peter Collins:











At least one of the cars looks to be of the right period!

Just a few hundred yards of the A449 were hellish, and I was glad I'd routed myself along the very narrow and undulating road via Lincomb to Holt Fleet. The section since Kinver had felt extremely arryhthmic and it was good to be on the more benign and stress-free roads on the quieter western side of the Severn. Apart for Worcester, that is, where I hit school turning out time - and received a few insulting comments.

For once, I took the noble Wainlode Hill route into Gloucester, and arrived about 45 minutes before I needed to head down to the cathedral for my youngest daughter's school prize giving. She'd done very well, and we'd been invited into the chapter house before the event for refreshments with the big-wigs. With the mayoral types in their fancy dress it felt as though we'd stumbled into a pantomine. I'd been hoping for vol-au-vents and the like, but the food on offer was all sweet stuff. I didn't want to undo all my good work so quickly, so remarkably, I passed.

Here's the route and profile - 111.32 miles:










Carefully keeping the maximum elevation under 500 feet means that the spike of Wainlode Hill looks a bit more significant than it usually does.


----------



## C R (13 Sep 2018)

Quick outing in the glorious midday sunshine, including a visit to the school, to drop my son's splint, which he had "forgotten" for the third day in a row. Just eight miles at 15.2mph, which is fast for me. Ready for what ever the afternoon skypes bring.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Sep 2018)

A quick tour around my Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna, Atcham route today using the Raleigh.

I added a little extra at the start by going over Lyth Hill and enjoying the views then was riding against a headwind to Longnor. I came up behind another couple of cyclists here but they turned off towards Church Stretton before I caught them.

On the way to Acton Burnell I had a cross-tailwind which helped a bit, but more so on the way to Cressage when it was directly behind me and I hardly dropped below 20 mph for a good couple of miles. I got on alright up the climb to Eaton Constantine and beyond then enjoyed the descent along Bluebell Lane.

At Walcot I couldn't quite catch up with a tractor and trailer to get the slipstream but they did seem to clear the lane of wasps for a bit which was good as I'd had them bouncing off me at intervals most of the ride. Along this bit of road I noticed a tanker following me and pulled over to let them by but got a flash of the headlights and a wave to carry on so I'm guessing they were looking for one of the cottages.

I'd turned into the wind on the way to Withington and I'd be against it most of the way back, which slowed things down a bit. Seeing another cyclist settling down with a coffee outside the Haughmond Inn's cafe made it tempting to stop but I'll save that for when I'm riding with someone.

At Crosshouses I had my one close pass of the trip when a guy in a Merc S class decided to squeeze between me and the car coming the other way. If he'd held off for literally three seconds he'd have had a clear road. Fortunately I met several much more polite drivers down the lanes which made up for it.

35.7 miles this time at 15.3 mph average.





Just the one pic from a drink stop near Acton Burnell today


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Sep 2018)

I've managed to get a whole day off w*rk, so figured today would be metric century challenge ride time. Now I have grand plans for my imperial ride this month, so wanted to scope out the starting point some 20 miles away just South of Guildford. Headed out through familiar territory to Chobham, through Horsell and Woking into all new roads for me. After a little jaunt through Woking Park it was South through Westfield, Sutton Green and into Jacobs Well. I passed this before returning for the one and only photo on the ride, taking the opportunity to shed the windproof jacket since the temperature had come up to 10 degrees.




Down to Guildford and a brief spin on the A25 (yuk) before heading off towards Bramley on the NCR 22. This found the start of my planned 100 miler, and I headed on in a little, lumpy route through Littleton and Artington. 
The route home was up and over the Surrey Hills, after my week in the Dordogne I found these hills easier than before which was nice.
The planned route home was changed as Decathlon emailed while I was out to say my parts were in, so home via Staines.
62.4 miles done, with 2156ft of climbing, flatter than planned due to the route change.
Back to the commute at 0500hrs tomorrow, I wonder how much longer I'll be doing that in shorts?


----------



## pjd57 (13 Sep 2018)

We originally planned on heading north out of Glasgow, from Maryhill to Aberfoyle, but the forecasts weren't good. Too windy.

Opted for a shorter route through Bearsden, Carbeth, Drymen then Balmaha on the banks of Loch Lomond.
To say there's some hills isn't accurate.
There's a couple of short flat bits is better.

40 mile round trip


----------



## Fonze (13 Sep 2018)

Thoroughly enjoyed an early morning ride today, was cold when I left home but really warm by time I'd got home ..


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Sep 2018)

I was supposed to go for a curry tonight, but the weather was just too good. We’re not going to get too many evenings like this for a while.

We took the tandem out at 5.30, the only problem being impatient pricks driving home from work. I was thinking of going to Shelford and stopping at a pub for a pint, but Mrs Dave suggested The Chequers in Little Gransden. Golden Showers beer, who was I to argue?

There was a fair old headwind, and on the hill to Gamlingsy we only just got over 30mph. 

We reached The Chequers, it was shut. I’m not listening to her in future!






26 sunny, cool miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1839416354


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Sep 2018)

Quite a chilly morning commute, 6.7 miles with an average of 17 mph. The weather stayed fine for an extended home ride, first outing this Autumn with 3/4 bibs and my new found love ...arm warmers!
28.1 miles with 15.4 average, the blooming wind wasn’t my friend tonight!


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2018)

I added a loop round Blackleach country park on my evening ride, yesterday. 
Out into the sunset, home in the dark under a beautiful starry sky and a new moon.
I took lights but the batteries only just held out.


----------



## arranandy (13 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> We originally planned on heading north out of Glasgow, from Maryhill to Aberfoyle, but the forecasts weren't good. Too windy.
> 
> Opted for a shorter route through Bearsden, Carbeth, Drymen then Balmaha on the banks of Loch Lomond.
> To say there's some hills isn't accurate.
> ...


Tom Weir?


----------



## pjd57 (13 Sep 2018)

Tom Weir ...@arranandy

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/1523342/Tom-Weir.html

The statue looks a bit small, maybe he was only 5 foot tall.


----------



## C R (13 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 429899
> 
> I added a loop round Blackleach country park on my evening ride, yesterday.
> Out into the sunset, home in the dark under a beautiful starry sky and a new moon.
> I took lights but the batteries only just held out.


Lovely photo that.


----------



## Donger (13 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 429849


He gets around, that fella. I caught him thinking about half inching my bike a couple of years ago in Holland:


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Sep 2018)

First longish ride for a few weeks 100.4Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys -Ashby Magna - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Creaton - Brixworth- Creaton - Sibbetoft - Clipston (almost) - Marston Trussel (almost) - Theddingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

The .4Km makes all the difference haha!


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2018)

C R said:


> Lovely photo that.


Thank you


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Sep 2018)

Nice ride out with the better half out to Anglesey Abbey and back via Wicken fen and reach.

Good weather although a brisk headwind had the bh muttering a bit and a bit more overcast then was forecast but a good ride with coffee,beer,obligatory bridge shots and a KOM for the bh.

Val's Strava file with KOM rather than mine

https://www.strava.com/activities/1840967401

Bridge shots;












Fen sky;






Angelesy Abbey(coffee and muffin out of shot sorry)






Another (small) bridge shot by the river at Ely






And a pint each of Broadside as a recovery beverage(TM Velominati)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Sep 2018)

It was Sara P and Steve E in the Green and Pete M, John G, Rob A, Margaret PR and Jules H at the Pot. 8 if you include little me. An excellent turn out. Lots of chat as we rode the standard run for Berrow and Pendock to loop by Hethelpit Cross for the back lane into Newent and our cafe.

Refreshed we rode the lovely wooded lanes for Dymock and on for Ryton and Bromsberrow. Steve called another stop at the Farmers Arms but John, Sara and Rob had to head back. So 5 of us re-refreshed in the pub before the return via the Castlemorton lanes. Super social outing today and a very pleasant route. 52 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (15 Sep 2018)

So today it was time for a charity ride I do every year ( 3 years now ) called the tour of Leicestershire an 80 mile ride looping around Leicester start some 6 miles from home so an Imperial ton was the target . Normally on big rides I find a fast group and smash it but I had arranged to ride with a guy from my papershop and his mate to meet up so a steadier ride today .Out the door at 0700 a bit chilly but not too bad an extended ride to the start clocked up 9 miles . Sign on was busy told it's the most riders they had nearly 400. Found my ride buddies and line up to start . Away in small groups of twenty so not too crowded . We soon settled in to our stride ,It become obvious I was faster up the climbs so we split on the climbs and I waited over the top and we regrouped . The hills of Markfield area were first and at least out of the way . Just settled on the flat and while overtaking some slower rides giving them plenty of room I heard a shout of "road " from behind as he passed he said give me some f****g room . Strangely I took exception to this and chased him down and drafted his wheel into a headwind when he looked round he realised he was towing 5 riders along . He then flicked his elbow for me to come through when I told him you can stay there you arrogant p***k he looked shocked the nobber . He had no choice but to drag us along . At the next turn he went straight on and we went left despite him being on our ride just to get rid of us .And relax on to familiar roads up the wreake valley crossing the A607 at Rotherby up a really steep ramp . Once you cross the A607 it becomes rolling constant up and down . Finally first food stop manned by volunteers with home made cakes and fresh toast .The nobber from early turned up and ride bubby Paul made a point of loudly pointing out his actions to everyone who could hear  we didn't see him again . Back on the bike more climbing up to the A47 then it finally flatten out a bit .As we crossed a main road a shout from Paul and we stopped . His look keo pedal had broken the bottom bit had fell off . Despite trying to find it on a busy road  we couldn't so time for a bodge good old cable ties and we were on our way again .On to the next food stop at a Chapel were we sat in the graveyard a bit surreal again excellent food and drink again . Off again out to the cycling heaven around Market Bosworth here Joff my second ride partner went past his longest ride every  A few more rolling hills and were back at the finish were a barbeque was laid on . Plenty of time chatting and eating and catching up with riders I've met on previous years . Finally with 90 miles on the clock an extended ride home to complete the ton just . 100.1 miles at 15.8mph which felt fairly relaxed for me not so for Paul and Joff who both felt towards the end but got round . Really enjoyed the day the weather helps nice to ride at a steady pace and just enjoy


----------



## pjd57 (15 Sep 2018)

Few hours working this morning so I got to take the bike out.
Finished earlier than expected so took the scenic route home , lunch, the out again.
All my usual favourite paths , the Forth and Clyde canal, Glasgow Green, Kelvin grove and the Botanic Gardens all got a visit.
One of the Kelvin bridges has just had a major revamp .










30 miles in total


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Sep 2018)

A cracking day for a tandem ride out. It started a bit rubbish though, there must be a diversion on the A14 and traffic was heavy for the first 3/4 miles.
Once we turned off for Bourn it was back to normal. It was cool in the shade and lovely in the sun.

The blackberries were as sweet as me!





Our destination was Ashwell in Hertfordshire, but it was a reverse of the usual route. Once beyond Gamlingay things were looking familiar, but t’other way around.

We stopped at St John the Baptist church in the tiny village of Cockayne Hatley 













Then we rode through Central Bedfordshire before coming back into Cambridgeshire, with a view into Hertfordshire and a view of Ashwell church in the distance 




We sat in the sun on a bench in the churchyard and ate our pastry, it were good!





Ashwell has some nice buildings 





On to Steeple Morden. We were last here in April and the church spire was covered in scaffold. Well, today it looked lovely with its new cedar shingle roof 




Not long after this we bumped into another tandem couple, we stopped for a chat. 
Heading for Meldreth and Shepreth somebody near me mentioned tea.... I knew of a tea room she didn’t know about in Shepreth, all thatched roof and sunny garden




Carrot cake was good!

Barrington village was looking nice in the sun before we went up and over the hill




Home via The Eversdens, I swallowed a fly and nearly had to puke to get the bugger out, I was going up hill too!

A lovely 48 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1843024109

Once home I jumped on my Spa tourer to ride into Cambridge as we’ Been to a wine tasting at my work, we tandemed home last night, the car was left there until this afternoon 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1843138364

Another 5.5 miles.


----------



## Donger (15 Sep 2018)

You clearly like your spires @Dave 123 . You're not a Russian spy are you?


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Sep 2018)

Donger said:


> You clearly like your spires @Dave 123 . You're not a Russian spy are you?




Do you know what.... I’m the most unreligious person you’ll ever meet, but I just love these old churches.

And you’re never Russian on a tandem, you just take it steady!


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

My pun-o-meter has just gone way off the scale! 

Gentlemen, gentlemen, please... Continue...


----------



## Fonze (15 Sep 2018)

25 k in just under an hour. Glorious day to cycle, enjoyed every minute of it ..


----------



## Mike_P (15 Sep 2018)

West - nasty cross, partial head, wind once the shelter of trees lost, north - hey that was quick (wind assisted presumably) - east, where's the wind gone which basically sums up a loop around the "golf balls" at Menwith Hill, then down and down and down to Birstwith - one of those descents where first thing to check afterwards is just what is left of the front brake pads. Shanks Pony called into action in the village due to a complete road carriageway closure meaning walkies past the British Gas hole, then up the western Clint Bank to then follow NCN67 through Ripley where something was afoot at the Castle with the torches lit and a fair proportion of the people wandering around the village in formal dress.




21.26 miles 1234ft of the upgrade stuff


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Sep 2018)

Same old commute today. Legs are starting to feel it now so having the day off the bike tomorrow, will have to drive to work!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Sep 2018)

Early Equinox Excursion today. Much fun to be had in Somerset and Dorset wearing my flamingo jersey and super-socks. Clear cycling glasses are the way to go from now on. £3.99 from Decathlon. I also took a couple of bags of beef jerky to break the monotony of oats bars etc. Had a couple of Kendle Mint Cakes as I go quicker with a minty taste in my mouth. Honest. The chocolate one is lush as is the brown sugar one. The white one pale in comparison. Top tips. Only a pleasure. Thank me later.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Sep 2018)

@Heltor Chasca beef jerky and mint cake on the same ride? 
You savage.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Same old commute today. Legs are starting to feel it now so having the day off the bike tomorrow, will have to drive to work!


Booooooo


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Booooooo


I agree, and expect to feel rubbish all day because I didn't get my exercise in. But I know a day off is the right thing, and I'll be back on the bike for my night shifts


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2018)

No rides this weekend
Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday


----------



## pawl (16 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday





Sorry to hear that.Hope Mrs CK feels better soon.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (16 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday


Sorry to hear that @cyberknight, hope Mrs CK's infection clears up quickly.


----------



## pawl (16 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Do you know what.... I’m the most unreligious person you’ll ever meet, but I just love these old churches.
> 
> And you’re never Russian on a tandem, you just take it steady!




I also not religious but I love to see the churches.The English country side would be sadly lacking without them.


----------



## colly (16 Sep 2018)

Short on time this morning due to other duties beckoning so an hour out. Still good.

16 miles and 1000ft of up

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/27810981


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes to Mrs CK for a swift recovery.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Sep 2018)

A ride out by myself this morning on my Cube. There was a strong blustery wind from the south west, so I ended up in Gamlingay for the third time in 4 days!

I spooked a nice buzzard from a tree, and I saw some saddle back pigs too!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1845007691

26 miles that were warm and blowy


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> A cracking day for a tandem ride out. It started a bit rubbish though, there must be a diversion on the A14 and traffic was heavy for the first 3/4 miles.
> Once we turned off for Bourn it was back to normal. It was cool in the shade and lovely in the sun.
> 
> The blackberries were as sweet as me!
> ...


 

Used to live in Steeple Morden a lifetime ago. Thanks for the memories


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday



Pawsies crossed for the OH xxx


----------



## Donger (16 Sep 2018)

My first club ride for a month today. Coped with the increase in pace, but was last of the nine of us up Cam Pitch despite all my recent climbing. It seems I don't climb any faster than I did before .... I've merely developed an ability to hang in there, suffering for much longer than most. Anyway, wasn't too far behind, and loved the social side of the ride, chatting with @Dark46 and everyone else in turn as we rode, and trying out a new café at the half way point. I can recommend the Yurt Café in the grounds of Berkeley Castle, by the way. Great cakes and nice coffee in unusual surroundings. 42.9 mostly flat miles done today, with less than 900 feet of climbing. Back in the groove and ready for next week's audax now.
Enjoy your rides. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Katherine (16 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday


Hope she will be better soon.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday




That must be horrible. I hope she’s on the mend quickly.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Sep 2018)

A nice day in North Yorkshire so out on my bike at lunchtime. Most of my usual routes are as flat as a flat thing but boy do you get punished when it’s really windy. The first 12 miles were great with several PB’s on Strava, I was flying!
The last 15 miles were into an energy sapping headwind!
Still a lovely ride out, 27 miles in total with an average of 15.7 mph.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday




I hope Mrs Ck makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday



Best wishes to mrs CK


----------



## 13 rider (16 Sep 2018)

Complete change for me today finally got round to a ride I've had in mind for 2 years since I first stopped at Dove cottage cafe on the side of Grantham canal where I chatted to a family who had riden along the towpath . So hybrid in the boot of the car and drove out to Harby parked up and rode to the canal . First part of towpath was just grass which was incredibly bumpy . Couple of bridges later path became compacted travel which was a lot smoother but still slow going . First 8 miles I never saw another person just me in peaceful countryside just bliss . Stopped and had a nosy around a lock they are rebuilding as it was empty very interesting .Pressed on to Grantham where with 100 ft you go from countryside bliss to the A607 very busy A road . Retraced my route back path now a bit busier with mainly dog walkers and into a headwind. Decided to get off towpath and do a road route back . So through Granby to Bingham where I rode up an old railway to attempt to grab an awkward veloviewer square ( didn't go far enough on upload  ) then back on the road to Langar then Harby . 39 miles at 11.6mph and a massive 500ft of upness . Strangely found this ride much harder than yesterdays imperial ton but really enjoyed the ride in some lovely countryside


----------



## Dark46 (16 Sep 2018)

I had indented to go out today. Luckily I had a plan because i didnt get in until about midnight last night and got to bed about 01:30. The plan was for Tina from the social group to text me to makes sure I was up! The plan worked as I was the first at the meeting point , definitely not a regular occurrence. 

There was 9 of us in the socail group today so a good number. I didn't know where we were going as have been busy all week. It was great to see @Donger out returning from his holiday and Dave who hasn't been out since May I think.

I did find out he ride was going to Berkeley Castle via Cam which sounded good until I realised we were doing Cam Pitch , it's short but steep . Only done it twice before. Plus @Donger doesn't like it so that's enough to put anyone off.

It was a great ride with plenty of chatting as a social ride should be.

The ride for me was just under 43 miles and with a few PB's which is always good.


----------



## jowwy (16 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Early Equinox Excursion today. Much fun to be had in Somerset and Dorset wearing my flamingo jersey and super-socks. Clear cycling glasses are the way to go from now on. £3.99 from Decathlon. I also took a couple of bags of beef jerky to break the monotony of oats bars etc. Had a couple of Kendle Mint Cakes as I go quicker with a minty taste in my mouth. Honest. The chocolate one is lush as is the brown sugar one. The white one pale in comparison. Top tips. Only a pleasure. Thank me later.
> 
> View attachment 430203
> View attachment 430204
> ...


What a stunning bike


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Sep 2018)

jowwy said:


> What a stunning bike



Asanti sana. Spa Cycle’s very own ‘Elan’. Ti light tourer or Audax bike. Shimano 105 with a triple. You can see from my local terrain why I like a triple. It is very comfortable and I do look after it. I enjoyed building it up to be ‘mine’. Titanium is a doddle to care for so I mainly look after the drive train. Easy, low maintenance stuff.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Sep 2018)

Just a tandem ride into town to see friends this afternoon. We called in at The Plough in Coton for a pint on the way back.

Anyone fancy a project?






https://www.strava.com/activities/1846157473


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2018)

Having not got out for a couple of days I took a risk on the weather this afternoon and headed out towards Melverley on the knockabout bike.

All went fairly well at the start out to Montford Bridge where I took a left for a change and headed trough Montford and Shrawardine. There was quite a brisk wind blowing today but it didn't seem to slow progress any more than it was already slowed by the choice of bike.

I'd started out on dry roads but from Shrawardine it had obviously rained fairly well and not too long ago. There were some threatening clouds up ahead but were far enough away I wasn't too worried about them. I managed to swallow a small fly near to Pentre and don't know what it was but it made me want to retch. A stop for a drink helped sort that.

At Crew Green I decided to go for the climb up past Kempster's Hill, which starts off steep leaving the village, with a couple of hairpins, then eases as you climb. Nice scenery up here but I could see a curtain of rain sneaking round the Breidden so suspected the dry ride wasn't going to last. After another quick drink stop at the summit I carried on down the other side into the thickest carpet of hedge cuttings I've seen in a long while. I thought I was bound to pick up a puncture here but the Marathons seem by some marvel to have shrugged off the thorns.

While stopped to check over the tyres the rain started to come down properly so I donned my waterproofs and carried on to Halfway House and Westbury. I had the wind helping along the straight after Westbury but there was more traffic than usual so I decided to take the lane through Stoney Stretton and Edge. Again there had been recent hedge cutting and I had the same worry about picking up a puncture but seem to have got away with it.

The rain had eased to a few showers and by Exfords Green I was riding on dry roads again so probably looked a bit odd as I still had the waterproofs on. Those came off soon after and I had an easy run to home.

35.2 miles at 13.9 mph average which isn't too bad on this bike having taken the hilly version of the route.









A couple of shots at Montford.





Shrawardine.





Been a bit damp between Pentre and the Royal Hill.





I did get wet, but it had eased by Edge. Looking in the direction of Pontesbury.





Looking towards the Stretton Hills from Hunger Hill. Looks like there are more showers on the way,


----------



## derrick (16 Sep 2018)

Good weekends riding, Saturday 7 of us rode to Heybridge basin, went down the A414 to get there,A nice bit of lunch followed by a large slice of lemon merange, we took the scenic route on the way back, stopping about 20 miles from the end for a pub stop, the sun was out so why not, finished the ride at our local pub, 5 of us had a couple more beers, a good day out. I did have a little off riding through a ford, A swollen little finger and a bit of blood from my elbow.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1843321925
Sunday we took my youngest grandaugher for her first forest bike ride, she did really well, she fell of once, a couple of grazies on her knee and elbow, back on the bike rode to the ice cream van, ice creams all round, then to the pub for a nice cold beer for me, soft drinks all round for all the others.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1846001668


----------



## C R (16 Sep 2018)

My wife wasn't feeling very well yesterday, so asked me to take daughter two to the Park Run. I haven't run for a very long time, and the five km made my legs quite stiff this morning.

The plan for today was to go up to Great Malvern from the Leigh Sinton side, but when I set off I wasn't sure how far I would actually manage. As it turns out, none of the muscles that were aching due to the run seem to be involved in cycling.

Out of the house at quarter to seven. Shorts and t-shirt, as it was a reasonable 13C, but cloudy and gloomy, so lights went on.

Down the awful cycle path on the Carrington bridge, down to the Powick roundabout, continuing on the cycle path along the ring road, and taking the left for Bransford. Great view of the Malverns coming out of the roundabout, but unfortunately no safe space to stop for a photo. Bransford came and went quickly, and then this view of the hills just before Leigh Sinton




Cracking on reached the turn for Malvern, starting the ascent, which begins easy, but gets steeper as the road approaches Malvern Link, then a bit of respite, and then again all the way to the lights at the top. I made it in one go thanks to the small ring in the new triple, but my average speed in this section was just a pitiful eight miles per hour.

Stopped for a drink and a breather just before the lights, and then the last push to get to the highest point of today, somewhere on the A449 just before the pubs and restaurants. Then it was a left for the Abbey, and a stop for some seat height adjustment and a couple of photos. First the Abbey




And Anne Darwin's grave in the yard




She was Charles Darwin's oldest daughter, and died at the age of ten, of complications from scarlet fever. She had been sent to Malvern in the hope that the water would help her recovery.

From there is a quick descent into Barnards Green, and then a right to go to Upton the long way round, past the Three Counties showground, and Clive's Fruit Farm. Quick also through Upton, over the bridge and across the A38 towards Pershore. My legs were starting to feel a bit heavy by now, so turned towards Earls Croome to make for home via the lanes. Stopped by the church for a nut bar and a drink, and also a photo of the spire




Once refreshed I was again on my way, up through Kinnersley, which now feels just like a pimple, quick down the other side, and a right for High Green and Croome. On the way to Croome I couldn't resist another picture of St Magdalene church




I was feeling more energetic now, so decided to add a couple of miles to make sure that I would have the 50km. So it was a right at the top, past the entrance to Croome, and on to Rebecca Road. The dish at Defford was in full view:




From here it was a quick dash past Wadborough and Littleworth, and down Norton for home.

The map




It was quite a lot faster than I had expected, specially given how stiff I was feeling from the run. Next target now is continuing the route up to the Wyche Cutting.

Oh, forgot to mention, past the 1000 mile mark for this year today.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2018)

No club run as they were doing a time trial
Only a week to Velo South so I cut the mileage a bit

After crossing Chertsey Bridge a quick loop up to Thirpe then back down to Stonehill Road and Gracious Pond, through Windlesham and Lightwater, turning back then through Chobham, Ottershaw and Addlestone

34.25 miles at a moving speed of 17.3 mph, 741 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1845021792


----------



## Fonze (17 Sep 2018)

Not as nice a day today as the weekend ..
I rode Saturday and did a walk/run with the wife and dog yesterday ..
Today was 32 km and felt great afterwards ..
I could have gone further but I'm intending riding all week around 25-35 km then at the weekend do a long ride ..
Head wind today so was bit restricting but still a pleasure as I only ride for fun and fitness ..
Downside was few cars within inches of me when they overtake, nearly clipped by an elderly gentlemen which raised my blood pressure a tad ..


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

14 miles for me today. Lots of dark clouds here and I thought it was going to rain more than once, but I managed to get round with just the odd spot here and there.

Very very warm here. I think we are in for a real storm.


----------



## Fonze (17 Sep 2018)

Lovely scenery ..


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2018)

Fonze said:


> Lovely scenery ..



Thanks. Some of the photos were a bit dark.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Sep 2018)

Out earlyish this morning to get a ride in before the weather got too bad. I went for an easy option again and did a variation of my Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor route.

It was grey and drizzly at the start but cleared up a bit as the ride went along as the breeze picked up. I'd started off with a fleece on but it was a bit too warm for that so I needed a pause to take it off in a gateway where I found another cyclist had fixed a puncture and just chucked the old tube in the hedge rather than take it away to dispose of properly. Litter lout! (I brought it home to deal with.)

I took the scenic route through Attingham Park as I like to do then on the way to Upton Magna got overtaken by one tractor only for that to get stuck behind another that was about to start hedge cutting.

On the way through Withington the wind was starting to pick up earlier than anticipated, so I knew what to expect when I got to Walcot and turned towards it. This middle section of the ride was rather a slow plod into the wind and couldn't really make the most of the good downhill bits.

Finally getting to Longnor I turned north again and had the wind directly behind me most of the way back which made the average speed look a lot better than it had been.

Dead-on 36 miles this time at 13.9 mph average.





Rather damp and dreary conditions at the start.





Clearing up a bit at Withington.





A hint of blue sky over The Wrekin.





Roads have dried up nicely at Eaton Constantine.






Looks good over the Stretton Hills but quite breezy.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Sep 2018)

Booked three days off work as the weather forecast seemed okay last week
Anyway the morning rain stopped so I took the opportunity to try the ride I abandoned due to rain a couple of weeks back, via Killinghall, Ripley (no torches lit today), Wormald Green, Markington and How Hill to Fountains Abbey. Then passed through the adjacent Deer Park




and did actually spot three deer in the distance. Then through Ripon bypassing to the north of the centre of Britains 6th smallest city passing the 1897 clock tower built to commemorate the Diamond Jubilee of Queen Victoria. I had spotted the cyclist at the lights at How Hill and could not quite catch up with him and lost him in Ripon only for him to appear in front of me having a different route than I had.




Took a cycletrack that decends under the by-pass alongside the River Ure




Thence through Sharow, Bridge Hewick




and Skelton on Ure to Boroughbridge. A lumpy ride via Marton cum Grafton brought me to the A168 which had a noticeable headwind. Decided to scoff my last snack at Walshford (the intent has been to eat it at Wetherby) and from there used the adjacent bridleway (the remains of the old A1 northbound) in an attempt to find some shelter. Decided to cut the southbound ride short and head back via Little Ribston and Knaresborough, where there was a train on the viaduct




Although it did not feel like it at the time, due to the now often cross winds, Strava has a continuous stream of PRs from Walshford through Knaresborough and along the cycle path to Bilton 45.56 miles, 2142ft climbed and an average speed of 14mph.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Sep 2018)

Yesterday's ride headed west into a howling gale, albeit mild enough to still be in shorts. I stopped briefly on Ashiesteel Bridge to take a pic of the Tweed.







By the time I reached Innerleithen I was fed up with the back road and Sunday drivers not using the passing places, including the MTB uplift minibus for the lazy gits that don't like going uphill. I switched to the sustrans bimbleway to Peebles, on which I passed three families out for a cycle and about three dozen dog walkers. I stopped for another pic of the Tweed from the suspension bridge which replaced a long-dismantled railway bridge over the Tweed.






The bimbleway's route along the railway line is interrupted just beyond this point by the commuter village of Cardrona, one of the most depressing and soulless places imaginable. Where it resumes on the other side it's currently being dug up and I missed the diversion sign, which had been blown over in the wind. The diversion uses a path normally used by golfers which passes under a very low bridge, at which point some of said golfers nearly ran me down in their golf buggy.
Next stop Peebles with its bridge.....






which has been altered and widened a few times....





.... and is adorned with lamp posts held up by weird sea serpents!






Turning back east along the south bank of the Tweed I now had a tailwind, thanks to which it took under ten minutes to reach this milestone.





From Traquair I turned south over the Paddy Slack then down Yarrowdale. I passed a stationary tractor and trailer whose driver had pulled over to make a phone call, but set off again as soon as I had passed. The trailer was fully loaded with new car tyres. Had there been any apparent agricultural use for these I'd have pulled over to let him past, but instead used the tax-dodging red diesel cheat for some training, as for the next four miles the only overtaking opportunities were on downhill sections where he couldn't keep up, far less pass, and I had to sprint on the uphills.
Nearly home I passed the site of the Selkirk vintage car rally which by this time had mostly packed up. While peering over the hedge at the few remianing cars I almost T-boned a Capri 2.8 injection which emerged from the campsite entrance without (either of us) looking.

The map -





53.8 miles at 15.4 mph 2923 feet up.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2018)

Today started a bit grey, but the cloud soon moved on and gave way to a beatutifully warm & sunny day, albeit with a bit of a southerly breeze - nothing like predicted for tomorrow 'though, so today was for riding and tomorrow is for domestics before 9 straight days of work.

I started out on a well used route heading up through Falkenham, Kirton and Newbourne to Waldringfield before cutting back to Rushmere St. Andrew and round the top of Ipswich through Westerfield. So far so normal, but after that it was on to roads that I normally take in the other direction - the back road frm Akenham to Whitton into Claydon then down to Bramford, Sproughton, Washbrook & Copdock. From there I cut back and across country to Great Wenham and Holton St. Mary heading for East Bergholt and the villages in the area of Alton Water.

Going in the 'wrong' direction from normal meant that I saw a view of the Royal Hospital School in Holbrook that I'd never noticed before




and also went DOWN Freston Hill for the first time in a long while and was greeted by a fantastic view of the Orwell Bridge and the River Orwell, but no picture as I wasn't going to waste the tail wind up the riverside road into Whersted and into Ipswich. Once the slow grind through the town centre was over, I took the most direct route home, partly due to 'road improvements' closing off my usual Bucklesham route and forcing me to take the main route home past the main entrance to the Suffolk Showground/ Trinity Park with its Suffolk Trinity sculptures.




63 miles for September's 100km ride with 1750ft of upwards stuff and temperatures in the low to mid 20's - bloody lovely.







https://www.strava.com/activities/1847945848


----------



## Fonze (18 Sep 2018)

As once quoted by the famous English scholar, Winnie the Pooh, today was a rather blustery day ..
By the time I finished was really warming up ..
By Jeeves it's tough into the head wind ..
Completed in just under two hours just below 40 km ..
Bit heavy legged today but again was fun, and that's what matters, imo ..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2018)

I had really intended on having a ride today (my last day-off of a 'long weekend')
However, we're having 3 cars valeted today

My Octavia, owned since March 2012 (& whilst the interior is vacuumed/'wiped over' a couple of times a month) has never been valeted, & very rarely washed
Wifes C-HR, about 2 months old, & daughters car too (when she gets back from College)

The Valeter is a family friend, who's taken early retirement, & wants to keep busy (also our daughters god-parents)

I'm not sure what results he'll get with the Octavia, but I'll have a look soon


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not sure what results he'll get with the Octavia, but I'll have a look soon


4 hours on mine, & counting...……...!!
I did tell Dave I wasn't bothered about the paint being 'cleaned'/polished
Just to do the interior, & alloys, but Joanne had told Kath (his wife), so she told him to do it


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Sep 2018)

I have the afternoon off today & tomorrow as SWMBO is away with work. That meant I had to pick up my daughter from school. With a couple of hours to spend between leaving work & picking up I managed to fit 29 miles in for a bit of training. 

I bombed up the A38 with the wind behind me from Bradley Stoke to Leyhill, thence to Charfield, Kingswood, Hillesley, Hawkesbury Upton, Horton, Iron Acton and then Frampton Cotterell with five minutes to spare before chucking out time. Then it started to rain so we had a wet walk home. 

I now have to make four packed lunches for tomorrow before I can even think about cleaning my bike & fitting mudguards. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1849897747


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Sep 2018)

This mornings commute home was hard work into the wind, but coming back tonight was weeeee!!!


----------



## Katherine (18 Sep 2018)

Went out for a late afternoon ride Straight into the wind which was exhausting, even when I turned off and it was a cross wind. I could smell the Indian restaurant for over a mile before I passed it! Much easier on the way back but most of the ride was with a cross wind so not inclined to extend it for a metric half.
It was amazingly warm and I enjoyed looking for signs of Autumn along the lanes and in the fields.


----------



## Salar (19 Sep 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> .... and is adorned with lamp posts held up by weird sea serpents!



They could be "The Linton Worm" of the Tweed and border rivers, which is the Scottish equivalent of the Lambton Worm in the River Wear.


----------



## Fonze (19 Sep 2018)

Struggled to go today, bit heavy legged ..
So had my Bulletproof Coffee and ventured out, was really hot by time I'd done ..
Another 35 km in the bank, felt like a million bucks after, so makes it all worthwhile


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Sep 2018)

Salar said:


> They could be "The Linton Worm" of the Tweed and border rivers, which is the Scottish equivalent of the Lambton Worm in the River Wear.



I'd never heard of that legend before though  wikipedia  has. The Linton referred to according to that article is not West Linton, which is near Peebles, but a lot further downstream near Morebattle. Look out @User9609 !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Sep 2018)

It was blowing a gale out there. Mrs 26 and I met Jules H in Upton. We'd decided to attempt a ride with hedges to shield us from the big blow. So a standard run out through the hedge lined lanes for Bromsberrow and Brooms Green lead Jules to suggest a stop at St Mary's, a gem of Norman Architecture. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Mary's_Church,_Kempley Jules and I looped for Gwynne's Hill while Mrs 26 instead headed for Much Marcle. We took the roller coaster lanes for How Caple to turn for Hole-in-the-Wall and a game of Pooh sticks from the footbridge. 3-2 to me  My hat got blown off as we dropped into Ross-on-Wye. Hat retrieved we headed for the Priory coffee shop and some well earned refreshments.

We chatted with our lady hosts who reminded me and introduced Jules to the idea of looping by Brampton Abbots so that we could avoid the busy and dangerous run along the A40. So we headed that way and emerging on the standard run back we decided to hope that memory nav would take us by Rudhall and Bollitree Castle (where Richard Hammond lives). It did and some deep memories recognised the route to Bromsash and Linton. It's amazing what memories can lurk. I hadn't been this way for more than a decade. Jules was suitably impressed. I knew what was what from Linton so that at Dymock I suggested heading for Ketford. That meant trading the tail wind we had been enjoying since Ross for a bit of a struggle to Four Oaks. Welsh House Lane took us to Ketford and on to the usual return from Ryton. We parted on Hook Bank as I took the Brotheridge run back. Jules was very pleased with the outing. We'd managed to get some useful shelter on the ride out, found some new lanes (and old ones for me) for Jules. I just loved the spontaneity of riding through those almost forgotten lanes. 74 smiles today.


----------



## galaxy (19 Sep 2018)

Salar said:


> @galaxy
> 
> Do you want a free one?, obviously my Pioneer is not as nice as @Rickshaw Phil but it's only about 10 miles from you.


Hi there
What size is the frame.


----------



## galaxy (19 Sep 2018)

Been a bad 2 weeks. Mum had a Diabetic Hypo in her sleep. Ended up with brain Damage. Last weekend we had to agree for Critical care to be removed. On Saturday she peacefully passed away. So been arranging funeral and sorting her belongings. So today needed a bike ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2018)

galaxy said:


> Been a bad 2 weeks. Mum had a Diabetic Hypo in her sleep. Ended up with brain Damage. Last weekend we had to agree for Critical care to be removed. On Saturday she peacefully passed away. So been arranging funeral and sorting her belongings. So today needed a bike ride.




I am so sorry to hear your mothers passing. This time must have been truly awful for you. Please take care.


----------



## Katherine (19 Sep 2018)

galaxy said:


> Been a bad 2 weeks. Mum had a Diabetic Hypo in her sleep. Ended up with brain Damage. Last weekend we had to agree for Critical care to be removed. On Saturday she peacefully passed away. So been arranging funeral and sorting her belongings. So today needed a bike ride.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## C R (19 Sep 2018)

galaxy said:


> Been a bad 2 weeks. Mum had a Diabetic Hypo in her sleep. Ended up with brain Damage. Last weekend we had to agree for Critical care to be removed. On Saturday she peacefully passed away. So been arranging funeral and sorting her belongings. So today needed a bike ride.


Sorry to read about this. Hope your ride helped.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2018)

*HUGS* @galaxy


----------



## galaxy (19 Sep 2018)

Thanks all. Riding sure helps a little.


----------



## Salar (20 Sep 2018)

galaxy said:


> Hi there
> What size is the frame.



I think it's a 21" . I ride it OK and I'm 6'-0".

Details are here.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-raleigh-pioneer.239808/


----------



## Salar (20 Sep 2018)

Sorry to hear of your loss @galaxy

(I didn't see it when you asked about the Pioneer)


----------



## Fonze (20 Sep 2018)

galaxy said:


> Been a bad 2 weeks. Mum had a Diabetic Hypo in her sleep. Ended up with brain Damage. Last weekend we had to agree for Critical care to be removed. On Saturday she peacefully passed away. So been arranging funeral and sorting her belongings. So today needed a bike ride.



Sad news, I'm sorry for your loss ..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Sep 2018)

galaxy said:


> Been a bad 2 weeks. Mum had a Diabetic Hypo in her sleep. Ended up with brain Damage. Last weekend we had to agree for Critical care to be removed. On Saturday she peacefully passed away. So been arranging funeral and sorting her belongings. So today needed a bike ride.


I'm so sorry to hear about this and wish you and your family all the best at such a difficult time.


----------



## Fonze (20 Sep 2018)

30 km today, day off tomorrow need to rest legs a bit .
Enjoy some treats I think worked hard this week so deserve a nice Latte & Cake in my favourite cafe Number 33 in Norwich ..
Been a great week so far and thoroughly enjoyed my cycling again, back on Saturday so do some running now ..


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2018)

So sorry to read that Galaxy.


----------



## TigerT (21 Sep 2018)

Last Weekday of my holidays today and no motivation to do anything. But the sun was shining and due to being away I haven't cycled in over 2 weeks. So time for a Coffee and Cake ride!

I decided to try a new route. I'm a bit bored with my normal coffee and cake ride and it lacks opportunities for extensions. So today I thought I'd try out a new route. I've done bits of Route 45 from Zürich to Winterthur before, but never the complete route. After a false start, when I discovered my Garmins latest fault is that since the latest firmware update it doesn't charge (fixed by a hard reset), I set out with my old Garmin which recently decided to work again (don't know why, the screen was corrupted and it wouldn't get satellite - nothing resolved it then I tried it one last time before binning it and everything worked)! 

Route 45 is an easy one to follow and heads out through Schwamendingen, Stettbach and Dubendorf before climbing up into the woods and emerging in Effretikon. From there it's a fairly simple run along the roads into Winterthur. I enjoyed it - Enough hills to be challenging but still be enjoyable. So I headed into the City Centre to find a Starbucks for s large Coffee and a Slice of Banana Bread. 

Winterthur bills itself to be Switzerlands Cycling city. Bikes are certainly very popular there. They are everywhere and it's impossible to find space to park despite there being bike racks everywhere you look. BUT, I have to say, it also has some of the most confusing signage I've ever seen. The same cycle route 45 is signposted in 2 different directions at one stage. They both end up in the same place, but you don't know that unless you stop and look at the map. I picked the correct one as one of them heads over some gravel and I was trying to avoid that today.

After relaxing for a while and looking at the map for options, I decided I'd head back the same way. The sun was out and due to a strong headwind, I wasn't going to be hurrying. The journey back was fairly slow and uneventful. 

I think there is a good possibility I'll be doing this ride more often. It has long quiet road sections, very few Gravel paths (just through the woods and half of that is being resurfaced (still gravel but compacted quite hard) and one longish climb in each direction.... And of course a convenient half way stop for Coffee and Cake. There are also numerous options for extensions to explore.

Here are a couple of photos



Heading through the woods, obviously quite focussed on something, but I can't remember what!


Mandatory Coffee and cake stop. As Starbucks goes, this one is pretty nice, it has lots of outdoor seating and a large outdoor seating area on the roof, excellent just for watching the world go by!


Obligatory shot of the bike shown here admiring a temporary art installation at Stettbach.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Sep 2018)

I haven't been out for a couple of days so tried to beat the weather this morning. Route was Condover, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Kenley, Acton Burnell again and retrace my steps to home.

I set out in cool, sunny but rather breezy conditions and got along fairly well at the start despite the wind. Things slowed down a bit after turning towards it at Cantlop then after Acton Burnell slowed to more of a plod as I was now going directly against the wind which often seems to get stronger as you get close to the Stretton hills.

The climb up Folly Bank was okay but I knew I'd have the wind helping once over the other side of the hill, which it did, leading to some quite fun riding. The pothole on the crossroads by Longville is still untouched which is annoying.

As I headed along the road towards Church Preen School I could see that there was a lot of cloud to the west so I decided not to do the longer route I'd originally had in mind. At Kenley it looked possible I'd get back before the rain arrived but by the time I reached Acton Burnell again I knew that it was just coming in too fast so I took the opportunity to don waterproofs before it actually started and it turned out to be not a moment too soon.

The trip back was a mix of crosswind and headwind which had become quite squally with the arrival of the rain, reducing my speed to 7mph at one point while fighting against it. It felt like skipping straight from summer to a winter storm and I find that my waterproofs need to be retreated.

Getting back I went to put the bike away and (with excellent comedic timing) as I carried it through the doorway the sound of heavy rain on the roof stopped as though a tap had been turned off.

30.8 miles, the last seven of which were very wet and windy, at 13.3 mph average.





Quick drink stop on my way south. The Lawley as the backdrop.





Looking towards Caer Caradoc on the way up the Folly Bank climb.





Bit of a pothole at the Longville crossroads. A dangerous one this as it's at an angle across the middle of the junction and just on the line a fast cyclist or a motorcyclist would want to take.





On the way to Kenley. Where did the blue sky go?





A couple of miles from Acton Burnell, looking at Sham Castle in the distance and some impressively threatening cloud.


----------



## Denis99 (21 Sep 2018)

Blustery, heavy squall showers, sunshine and smiles.

Trip down to Mumbles Pier



, coffee and cake.


----------



## Salar (21 Sep 2018)

@Rickshaw Phil 

You certainly put the miles on that Hawk Trakatak.  I know you've upgraded it, but it proves you don't need to spend £hundreds to get out there.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Sep 2018)

Salar said:


> @Rickshaw Phil
> 
> You certainly put the miles on that Hawk Trakatak.  I know you've upgraded it, but it proves you don't need to spend £hundreds to get out there.


You haven't seen how much all the upgrades have cost.

It's done pretty well really considering. It's also been fun and I've learned a lot from using it to try out different combinations of parts.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Sep 2018)

First night ride of the autumn last night.
Just a familiar 15 mile round trip across Glasgow to Celtic Park and home again.
Nice night going. Pouring down coming home. It's ok that way round 
Sitting soggy watching football isn't great.

Still plenty of cyclists out after 10 on the way home.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Sep 2018)

It's still blowing here and we had a fair drop of rain in the night. So I chose to wear mudguards today. My first few miles were to climb the Wyche. Not the best thing to do on cold legs but I took my time. I met a chap also riding uphill so we chatted till he turned off at the top. I dropped to Colwall and arrived at the meet just before Pete M. My pal Alf S turned up walking his dog so the chat slowed our departure.

Underway we aimed for the climb to Acton Green taking a hedge lined route to fend off the blow. Over the top the wind made itself very well known and the descent had added trickiness in the blustery conditions. I had expected the run to Burley gate to be tough but we had enough hedge to hide behind. We did, however, get a nasty shower and my rain jacket went on. At Burley Gate tho' I could take it off. Another little shower got Pete grumbling again but it wasn't far to our cafe at Radway Bridge.

We had a fairly lengthy break for refreshments before we crossed main roads by Lugwardine for the flanks of the Marcles. We looped to Yarkhill and began a fairly well assisted (by the wind) route through Canon Frome to Bosbury. Pete lead us by Old Colwall back to our meet spot. He suggested I take a different climb back over the Malverns so I latched onto that idea and climbed Evendine to stop at the top and fill my bottles from the spring there. Not long after I dropped off the Hills to home where that spring water made a lovely cup of tea. 53 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Sep 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Celtic Park





pjd57 said:


> watching football



Do they play football at Celtic Park?


----------



## pjd57 (21 Sep 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Do they play football at Celtic Park?


Yes, it's rather enjoyable.


----------



## colly (21 Sep 2018)

TigerT said:


> Last Weekday of my holidays today and no motivation to do anything. But the sun was shining and due to being away I haven't cycled in over 2 weeks. So time for a Coffee and Cake ride!
> 
> I decided to try a new route. I'm a bit bored with my normal coffee and cake ride and it lacks opportunities for extensions. So today I thought I'd try out a new route. I've done bits of Route 45 from Zürich to Winterthur before, but never the complete route. After a false start, when I discovered my Garmins latest fault is that since the latest firmware update it doesn't charge (fixed by a hard reset), I set out with my old Garmin which recently decided to work again (don't know why, the screen was corrupted and it wouldn't get satellite - nothing resolved it then I tried it one last time before binning it and everything worked)!
> 
> ...


I like for the post and the ride. NOT for that God awful pile of badly painted old louvre doors ex B&Q posing as 'art'


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Sep 2018)

Steve E, Mrs 26 and me in the Green. Margaret PR, Rob A and Jules H at the Pot. It wasn't very warm and rain was in the air. It was coming in ahead of forecasted schedule. Mrs 26 decided she'd had enough and headed for home. The remainers were looking for something short. So we headed out through the school and by Bushley for The Mythe. No need for much refreshment this morning as we'd hardly ridden any distance. Cup of coffee fitted the requirement.

The rain had picked up a bit when we headed out for the loop by The White Rabbit. Jules had enough of the rain so turned for home early. Margaret decided to add a few miles. As we rode to Brotheridge Green June P came the other way. So Margaret and I stopped for a chat while the other two headed for some warm and dry. We had a good catch up with June and headed for Hanley Swan where Margaret looped back for Upton. Just a few more damp miles for me before I could get out of the yucky weather. Nice social one today even if the miles were curtailed and the weather rubbish. 32 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2018)

Forgive me CycleChatters, for it has been 13 days since my last ride. 

And blimey, who turned the thermostat down since then? I'd already decided it would be longs today, but also added a base layer, arm warmers, a 'thermal' long sleeved top, buff, full finger gloves and put shoe covers on. And put my Santini windproof jacket over the top of that.
And it was still chilly. 

Before we go any further I'd like to state now that I've got a cold, so I've given myself a TUE and todays performance was enabled by Wilko Decongestant Spray. 

Anyhow, Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and a squirt along the A58 took me to the quiet lane out to Shadwell, then up to Slaid Hill lights, through the dip and loop back round into Scarcroft.
Back onto the A58 and the long descent all the way to Bardsey, the short incline to the traffic lights and then more gentle down-ness to Collingham. Did I mention it was chilly? It certainly was after 3 miles of descending...
Anyhow, the dogleg and over the river into Linton where the lumps and bumps restored some warmth, as did the climb up the hill from the fringes of Wetherby heading for Spofforth.
Through there and across the causeway and straight on at the corner onto the quiet road to Little Ribston which is one of my favourite cycling lanes. It was quite busy today as I was passed by three cars and a van. It was like blooming rush hour! 

Right in the village and back out into the countryside, before taking a left onto Ox Close Lane and more ruralness. Over the A168 bridge (deserted, as usual) and then the A1(M) bridge (very busy), and the twists and turns through to Cowthorpe and beyond, getting passed by a group of around 8 riders. I tried to get a tow, but they were doing 22mph+ and I soon realised I was much happier at 17/18mph 

As they peeled off left towards Cattal, I turned right onto Rudgate past the former airfield and industrial estate (it's nice than it sounds!) down to Rudgate Crossroads, where it was straight across and onwards, eventually taking the right for the back road into Walton, where I stopped for a couple of pics by St Peters church:










I've meant to get a pic of the church here for a while but it's quite tricky to get a decent shot - the road is quite a bit below the footpath outside the church and the church is higher still and surrounded by mature trees masking it from view. Still, there we go.

Back on the bike and off again, now down through Thorp Arch, across the river and up into Boston Spa where a quick wiggle along Main Street saw me onto the road to Clifford, up to the top of the village and the plunge down the hill into Bramham. Which was followed by the inevitable climb back out of Bramham and over the A1(M) bridge and the steady incline alongside Bramham Park.
I was joined at this point by another rider, who'd just set off rom Bramham and had chased me up the hill. We had a brief chat, mainly about how chilly it had got. As we passed one of the several entrances to Bramham Park it was being guarded by two uniformed police officers and a soldier...not sure what was going on there? At this point, the other cyclist said his goodbyes and pushed on, while I kept it spinning, before taking the right fork onto Thorner Lane and through the dip, then the long straight to Milner Lane, which I took along the ridge and down into Thorner.
Through the village, staying on Main Street and not taking Carr Lane for a change. Noticed that the village shop appears to have shut, with a sign outside directing people to the shop in Scholes (a good ten minutes away by car) instead.
Going this way was the more direct route home but it meant tackling Sandhills, or Van Zyl Hill as it's become known. A mile of up, but with only one steepish ramp and a couple of places to get your breath back, so I was soon passing the now very faded writing on the road from the inaugural TdY which means that you're nearly at the top.
Right onto Skeltons Lane, along there and onto Coal Road, then local roads down to home.

*38.68 miles *(62.25km) in a steady *2h 48m* at an average of *13.8mph* with *1,876ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *7.2°C*

Despite the chill, I enjoyed that. I need to get the layering sorted though as I've been out in colder but I really felt it today and even had cold fingers despite wearing the gloves that saw me through nearly all last winter without issue. Quite a few cyclists out and a decent number of mixed groups, so that's all good.
Even better, the apocalyptic weather forecast for tomorrow has now been re-routed far to the south and the local weather warnings cancelled, so it looks like I'll get a ride in tomorrow all being well.

And to end, the map:




(Garmin are clearly having a laugh with that weather symbol as we haven't seen the sun all day round here...)


----------



## Mike_P (22 Sep 2018)

Made the mistake of thinking “Wetherby” again. Base layer and leg warmers on for the first time this Autumn but the bike had other ideas and started squeaking, seemed to be uphill only and initially I thought it was the seat post as I had regreased it. Eventually concluded that it was not the seat post after riding into Arkendale stood on the pedals so decided to turn south there to return via Knaresborough once again, doing a loop off the busy A59 through Goldsborough where the village public house is The Bay Horse (a listed building) along with a cross (unlisted).




The exit from the village towards Knaresborough should be marked by listed gate posts but one seems to have been demolished




24.82 squeaky miles,1216 foot climbed, 13.4 mph average





Discovered a loose chainring bolt – trip to LBS needed for a chainring bolt tool and as usual as soon as I walked in the door of the LBS completely forgot the crucial word, chainring in this instance  Got there in the end


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Sep 2018)

First club ride in ages and a big group too,coffee stop in the bland 'village' that is Cambourn and a drizzly run back via Comberton.


https://www.strava.com/activities/1858184776

Double espresso and coffee and walnut cake ;







And stylish attire ;


----------



## Donger (22 Sep 2018)

Metric Century-a-Month Challenge time again. Today was my last chance to get one in this month, so no choice but to head off out on the "Bill's Theocsbury Ramble" audax despite the rain. It never really chucked it down, but it fretted and drizzled throughout the entire ride. It was a nice quiet route from Tewkesbury to Stratford-upon-Avon and back, mostly on quiet little lanes and about 10 miles of it on the Stratford Greenway. Ended up doing 71.8 miles, including to and from the start. Quite pleased with 6 hours 15 mins for the 70 mile audax.
At the half way point in Stratford, I forgot to ask for a receipt as proof of passage, so one of the other riders took this picture in the Golden Bee instead:




Stratford has to be the jay-walking capital of Britain, judging by the number of people who drifted across the road in front of me as I cycled through. I think some of them may have been distracted by the morris men performing in the park by the Shakespeare Theatre:




Not many photos today as it was a flat, grey, drizzly day, but I thought the Stratford Greenway deserved a shot:




It is one of those ex railway line joint use pedestrian/cycle ways, with an excellent surface and a couple of cafes like the above in old railway carriages. I can recommend it as a nice quiet way to get into Stratford from the South West.
One of the information control points caused a little consternation on the way back to Tewkesbury, as you had to answer a question about who this church was dedicated to ..... and the only information we could find was a plaque about the donation of the gate. So cue more photographic evidence of passage:




As usual, the audaxing community was friendly and welcoming as ever, and I had a few nice chats as we rode along. On the way out, I rode the Greenway with Mike from Kidderminster, and on the way back I chatted with a lady from Gloucester City Cycling Club before finding myself repeatedly overtaking, then being overtaken by, Bill from Shrewsbury. Bill and I rode the last 30 or so miles together, and I probably have him to thank for keeping up the pace and getting me round so fast. When I start to tire, I often find my mind drifting and my speed taking a dip. All I really need is a reference point .... someone else setting a pace that I know I can do and sticking to it better than I would have done. Bill did a great job. We shook hands at the end, and went our separate ways. I'm hoping to bump into him again on the circuit in future. I think there were only 30 or so riders today, so I was quite pleased to see 8 or 10 of them still arriving in Tewkesbury as I was driving home to Gloucester. I always used to scrape in at the tail end of the field just before the time limit, so I guess I'm improving.
I've had a long, hot soak in the bath and a roast dinner now, so I'm feeling good. Don't know how I'll feel tomorrow, though, and I'm helping a mate to move house! Eek!
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## iancity (22 Sep 2018)

Just a short one today. Not been out for nearly 3 weeks mainly due to the weather. Wind still hadn't really dies down but itching to get out so braved it anyway !

What a struggle - why does any cycling fitness that takes months to gain disappear so quickly


----------



## Mrs M (22 Sep 2018)

Just over 28 miles today on the Pashley.
Toddled along to Duthie Park in Aberdeen then joined the old Deeside railway line, a route I’d never explored before.
A lovely relaxing ride, just kept pedalling to see where it took me.
Eventually out to Milltimber and the new bypass, came to a dead end, so turned around and enjoyed it again


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2018)

Love the socks @Elybazza61 

Chapeau @Donger 

Your bike always makes me smile @Mrs M


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Sep 2018)

I've been planning to do the Downs Link from Guildford to Brighton for ages, and after a recce to find the start of the path a couple of weeks back had decided that I would do it tomorrow. The frankly awful weather forecast changed that, and SWMBO agreed on a pass out for today instead. 
With no rain forecast until 2pm, I figured I'd get there and mostly back before I got wet if I started early, so at 0530hrs I was out the door on the trusty CX. The plan was Wetherspoons for breakfast upon arrival...
The first 20 miles to the start of the Downs Link went quickly, and I joined it just outside Shalford. The surface was reasonable and I reckoned on making good time. 3 miles later the surface changed to bone jarring, shoulder smashing bike wrecking and that slowed me right down. And then I spotted the first of many, many little signs saying 'BHF London to Brighton here this Saturday'...…. I hoped they were leftovers form last week.
I paused at West Grinstead for a jam sandwich, and to give my body a rest. Googled the BHF ride, and surprise, it was today. Figured I'd best crack on, and decided I'd have to figure out a road route back to avoid the masses and feeling like a salmon




Arrived at Brighton Pier at 1015hrs




A change of plans to Greggs since I'd gotten some free drink vouchers last week. Bike suitably locked to scaffolding outside Greggs, 2 sausage rolls and coffee snaffled, then back on the bike.

And now it was raining I'd put the road route in the too difficult box, so figured head down and see how far back I could get before the bulk of the riders came through. The first rider with a number I passed some 10 miles into the return journey, then dribs and drabs before the bulk of them some 25 miles of so in. That left 15 - 20 miles of riding against the flow, and to be fair 99% of the riders were great, we had walkers and dogs to deal with too and there are some very narrow bits on the Downs Link so I was surprised at how smoothly it went. 
The path which had been dry and dusty on the way down was now showing the effects of heavy rain and 100's of bikes. Even with full mudguards both the bike and me were getting rather mucky..





About 3 miles from where I joined the path the BHF ride joined, so the last 3, smoother, miles went faster. A pause to change the by now soaked through windproof for a full waterproof, more jam sandwiches and a gritty drink before getting back on the tarmac. Back the same way as out, I had planned an alternative but it was very lumpy and I just didn't have it in me.
Had to add a few local loops to get the miles up, and arrived home soaking wet, cold and tired.

125.2 miles is by biggest ride to date, and means I have did what I set out to achieve, a 200km ride. Bike will be getting a good scrub down tomorrow.


----------



## Donger (22 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> .
> 
> Had to add a few local loops to get the miles up, and arrived home soaking wet, cold and tired.
> 
> 125.2 miles is by biggest ride to date, and means I have did what I set out to achieve, a 200km ride. Bike will be getting a good scrub down tomorrow.



Chapeau, Sir!


----------



## the stupid one (22 Sep 2018)

I have convinced myself - almost - that commuting by bike might be a reasonable proposition, so today I took the mongrel bike with locks weighing down the panniers and tried out a prospective route to check the timings. Most of the 11km journey is on the Wirral Way, but then there are 70 m to ascend in the last km. Today's route put too many of those in one short stretch, and I haven't been practising on hills!

Worse, though, was the "short-cut" I used to get me off the roads for a bit: a load of concrete steps with no bike channel along the side. I had to stop halfway up. I'm not proud.

The return trip was quicker, and the commute is a goer, perhaps from Monday.

Main lesson learned today is to always *completely* occlude the other nostril when firing a snot-rocket.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> 125.2 miles is by biggest ride to date, and means I have did what I set out to achieve, a 200km ride. Bike will be getting a good scrub down tomorrow.



I am not worthy


----------



## pjd57 (22 Sep 2018)

Work then a bit of a wander today.
Glasgow city centre for work , bit chilly at 8:15.
Finished work by 1, then headed to Johnstone via Paisley. I don't use the NCR route out through Pollock park. It wanders a bit.
Joined the route at Paisley Canal.( Which isn't a canal, but a train station)
Well kept path although this week it's got plenty of tree debris.
Picked up a parcel for my Mrs then headed back into Glasgow. Over Bells bridge, then along the Clydeside.
Great to see it packed with kids on bikes , probably heading home from World car free day event.
On to Drumchapel for another Mrs' chores then back on to the canal to Maryhill.

The squirrels are very busy this week. Winter must be close.

43 miles according to Strava, but there where a couple of long straight lines in there.


----------



## galaxy (23 Sep 2018)

Worked this morning till 11.30. Plastering Finnished am the rain didn’t stop all day. 
Try ride again tomorrow


----------



## Stonechat (23 Sep 2018)

Well it's today's non ride

It was due to be Velo South today
They cancelled it on Friday, forecast 36 mph winds with 56 mphgusts

I am quite glad, though forecast does not look that windy now, just foul wet weather pretty horrible

Indoor ride for me today


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Sep 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 431129
> View attachment 431128
> View attachment 431126
> View attachment 431124
> ...




That road looks like one of the old, quaint, unrealistic Highway Code illustrations from years gone by.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Sep 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I've been planning to do the Downs Link from Guildford to Brighton for ages, and after a recce to find the start of the path a couple of weeks back had decided that I would do it tomorrow. The frankly awful weather forecast changed that, and SWMBO agreed on a pass out for today instead.
> With no rain forecast until 2pm, I figured I'd get there and mostly back before I got wet if I started early, so at 0530hrs I was out the door on the trusty CX. The plan was Wetherspoons for breakfast upon arrival...
> The first 20 miles to the start of the Downs Link went quickly, and I joined it just outside Shalford. The surface was reasonable and I reckoned on making good time. 3 miles later the surface changed to bone jarring, shoulder smashing bike wrecking and that slowed me right down. And then I spotted the first of many, many little signs saying 'BHF London to Brighton here this Saturday'...…. I hoped they were leftovers form last week.
> I paused at West Grinstead for a jam sandwich, and to give my body a rest. Googled the BHF ride, and surprise, it was today. Figured I'd best crack on, and decided I'd have to figure out a road route back to avoid the masses and feeling like a salmon
> ...


Well done!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Sep 2018)

VM club run
1st ride in nearly 2 weeks as Mrs CK had a mini stroke, MIL came down to keep an eye on her ( its was the MIL idea ) .
just over 74 miles and boy can i feel it ! Legs just died over the last 5 miles when i turned for home into the head wind , otherwise is was good to get out and De-stress .
The weather was foul for the 1st 20 or so miles but cleared up by the time we reach the cake stop at the canal side cafe in greater haywood

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1860671134/embed/4abb0554b127eeacf2f444d52a8feba0545e7c5a
'></iframe>


----------



## cyberknight (23 Sep 2018)

the others who were mad enough to turn up


----------



## TigerT (23 Sep 2018)

Today‘s ride was something a bit different. I did my fist slowup event. Every year on one day the road alongside Lake Zürich is closed to traffic and opened for Cyclists, Skaters and Runners e.t.c

It’s a fantastic event you just turn up and ride. Hence there is everything from Cycle Clubs to kids out. Everyone just goes at whatever pace they like. 

At every village and town along the route there are food stands and different events. Really good fun. Though it is absolute chaos with people just stopping randomly or children just randomly darting in front of you! But it’s very good natured and near misses were just met with a smile and an apology....Very Swiss! 

Only saw 2 Acccidents 1 where a child on a scooter threw a tantrum and launched their scooter across the road taking out quite a few people and one where somebody just fell over for no noticeable reason!

The route is a total of 56km‘s if you do it both ways. But I also cycled there and back so just over 100. My 3rd 100 this Month and taking my total for the year to 3050km‘s

Weather on the event was excellent, but the way home had a horrible headwind to accompany all the up hill bits.



The bike enjoying the view.



The event in Schmerikon at the end of the route.


More nice views.


And a map.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Sep 2018)

Out just after a light lunch, I’d planned a slightly longer loop today but I probably could have done with another layer and 3/4 bibs, I felt cold and wasn’t warming up. So 30 miles instead of the planned 50 with an average of 15.8 mph. I often cycle past the church at Cawood but stopped to take some photos today, a lovely church and a nice Sunday ride out.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2018)

Despite setting the alarm for relatively early, due to a combination of pressing the snooze button and general faffery, it was nearly half nine when I finally got out.

Still felt chilly despite the sun being out, so the same basic dress code as yesterday, but upgraded the socks for merino ones and the new top for an old one that did sterling service keeping me warm last year and think it was about right for today.

I'm going to be honest and admit I very nearly didn't bother going out today, but forced myself to get out and I'm glad I did. The first mile or two up Coal Road and onto Skeltons Lane were a grind, but I sorted myself on the long descent into Thorner and was more like myself along Main Street and up Milner Lane onto the ridge, staying left to arrive in Rigton Green, before taking Compton Lane for the run along the next ridge high above the A58.

I turned right up the hill at the Jewitt Lane junction, past the piggery and then started to gently descend between the fields, pausing for a moment for a couple of pics about half way along:







Back on the bike and down to the slanted crossroads, up the other side and onto Holme Farm Lane, back to Milner Lane and retracing my earlier route back into Thorner.
Right at the Mexborough Arms onto Carr Lane for the climb out of the village and (eventually) the drop through the S-bends where not one, but two foxes ran across the road in front of me. I know that a lot of people class them as vermin, but they are fine looking creatures and that brightened my morning a notch or two.

Just before the A58 I was passed by a small group of eMTB riders heading the other way and after a short run down the Wetherby Road it was the sharp climb up Coal Road, over the roundabout and local roads down to home

*15.01 miles* (24.15km) in a leisurely *1h 9m* at an average of *13.0 mph* with just *731ft* climbed and an average temperature of *7.6°C*

It took me a while to get going, but I enjoyed that despite making heavy weather of it at times. A few cyclists out, but outnumbered by horse riders and joggers for most of the ride, and although it was only marginally warmer than yesterday getting the layering right and having a bit of sun on my back made a real difference.

Then we took the dog for a walk, calling in at the Co-op on the way back for essentials (bread, chocolate, mince pies...) and then spend most of the afternoon binge watching the final 4 episodes of Killing Eve on iPlayer. It's what Sundays were made for. 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Mike_P (23 Sep 2018)

Squeak squeak went the bike again despite the chainring bolts being tightened up so an anti-clock wise short loop of 11.9 miles and 861ft climbing focused on the Nidderdale Greenway, which was very quite to Ripley and even the viaduct was devoid of people; the only point on the route where it hits you this part was part of a mainline railway




West of Ripley on the very non railway section it was very busy with walkers and dogs . Despite the squeaks managed my fastest ascent of Hollybank Hill which Strava indicates has a brief section at 23.5%.







and then descended the eastern Clint Bank pass a number of road closed signs which seemed a bit over the top when the closure was reached.




Up Hollins Lane and back through the country park. More checking of bolts and cleaning and oiling but still squeak squeak - put bike away and eventually found via Google someone having the same problem and it turned out to be the rear skewer either needing cleaning or greasing so that will be the next thing to try otherwise it looking like the bike making a visit to the LBS.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Sep 2018)

It was difficult to get a ride in with one thing and another this weekend. 
However, I’ve just squeezed in 12 chilly miles in the dying light. Leg warmers and gloves being the order of the day 









Once home I went to shut the garage door... ‘SPADOING!!!’

One snapped cable and a massive spring almost decapitating me! Oh how I laughed!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1861405799


----------



## DCLane (23 Sep 2018)

No photos, but the 600km Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool audax this weekend: wind, some rain, cold, very cold and tough. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1861202551


----------



## iancity (23 Sep 2018)

Same route as yesterday but somehow half a mile longer!

Good to get out though, 4 miles off 1500 for the year, which is my highest since I started cycling 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> No photos, but the 600km Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool audax this weekend: wind, some rain, cold, very cold and tough.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1861202551


Wow!
Well done David.


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> No photos, but the 600km Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool audax this weekend: wind, some rain, cold, very cold and tough.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1861202551


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> No photos, but the 600km Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool audax this weekend: wind, some rain, cold, very cold and tough.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1861202551



How do you manage sleep wise you can't have stopped for long


----------



## DCLane (23 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> How do you manage sleep wise you can't have stopped for long



I was hoping for 2 nights without sleep, but the cold weather meant I had 2x30 minute naps on the way back.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> No photos, but the 600km Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool audax this weekend: wind, some rain, cold, very cold and tough.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1861202551



And I thought I'd done well Fair play in some proper horrid weather


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> I was hoping for 2 nights without sleep, but the cold weather meant I had 2x30 minute naps on the way back.


Even more respect . I don't think I could function on so little sleep yet alone ride a bike


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2018)

OK it was yesterday but I took part in a charity ride from Bristol to Oxford for Parkinson's .. rather wet & the toughest 100 miles of my cycling life so far ! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1858627372


----------



## Donger (23 Sep 2018)

Well done @Arjimlad . That last picture looks like the climb through Middleyard/Selsley from King's Stanley. One of my favourite climbs around Stroud because of the way it goes up like a flight of stairs with regular rests in between the steep bits. Great views to the side as you climb, too. Not sure I'd want to do it in the middle of a 100 miler, though!


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> No photos, but the 600km Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool audax this weekend: wind, some rain, cold, very cold and tough.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1861202551


----------



## C R (23 Sep 2018)

Wet and slightly miserable ride today. I like going out early, so that I am back in time for family activities. Today the forecast was for rain, and then more rain.

Out at quarter to seven, not raining yet, but it was in the air. Dark and about 8C. Wore the rain jacket, but shorts and summer gloves, which turned out to be a mistake. Lights definitely needed.

As I wasn't sure about the weather I headed for Droitwich through town, and by the time I went past Foregate Street it was raining steadily and the road was wet. Followed the A38, and then a left for Claines, a right over the A449 bridge and then left after the school to go down towards the canal. These are narrow lanes, with steep ups and downs, nice to ride, but today were full of debris from the weeks weather, and required care and attention. By the time I got near Droitwich the cold was making my fingers uncomfortable, and my knees wete refusing to warm up, so decided to start turning towards home. So over the A38 at Copcut, skirting Droitwich heading for Crawle, then past the Hospital, through the county hall grounds, and down Broomhall for a change.

Just over 20 miles at a sedate 12.9mph. The bike is now really quiet after installing the new deraileurs and chain, a slightly hesitant shift at times, but that's tomorrow's fettling.

And the map


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2018)

Donger said:


> Well done @Arjimlad . That last picture looks like the climb through Middleyard/Selsley from King's Stanley. One of my favourite climbs around Stroud because of the way it goes up like a flight of stairs with regular rests in between the steep bits. Great views to the side as you climb, too. Not sure I'd want to do it in the middle of a 100 miler, though!


That's the one, it was the first proper climb of the day about 27 miles in, shortly followed by the climb out of Nailsworth up to the common !


----------



## galaxy (24 Sep 2018)

Well the rain stopped today. By the time the Dog was walked, which I so enjoyed. Then with Mum passing away last weekend sorting through some things took most of the day. So I was grateful to grab around 12 local smiles with the Mrs. Did the church run (not that I’m religious). Just makes a nice circular route passing 2 churches then home for a slice of homemade Victoria Sponge.


----------



## Katherine (24 Sep 2018)

Yesterday morning turned out to be lovely weather, bright blue skies, just a bit of cold wind. I took the 30 mile club ride to Kenyon Hall Farm. There were 8 of us and they all enjoyed it. Then to get the imperial half I added a loop up to Heaton Park which takes me up and down 2 straight steep hills. I set of the speed warning going down Stoneclough (34mph), nice new tarmac and all the pot holes at the bottom have gone . Unfortunately coming back down to Agecroft I had to brake for the cars waiting at the roundabout at the bottom.

Yesterday was the last day for the Bee-in-the-City trail. I haven't had time to see many but I knew there was a bee in Heaton Park. I found it by the bee hives!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> No photos, but the 600km Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool audax this weekend: wind, some rain, cold, very cold and tough.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1861202551


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> VM club run
> 1st ride in nearly 2 weeks as Mrs CK had a mini stroke, MIL came down to keep an eye on her ( its was the MIL idea ) .
> just over 74 miles and boy can i feel it ! Legs just died over the last 5 miles when i turned for home into the head wind , otherwise is was good to get out and De-stress .
> The weather was foul for the 1st 20 or so miles but cleared up by the time we reach the cake stop at the canal side cafe in greater haywood
> ...


I hope that Mrs CK is getting better, good you could get out & about, great riding especially in the conditions !


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2018)

DCLane said:


> No photos, but the 600km Blackpool-Glasgow-Blackpool audax this weekend: wind, some rain, cold, very cold and tough.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1861202551



Superb. A write up in due course, perhaps? How did you get on, where did you stop ? One for the Arrivee magazine !


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Superb. A write up in due course, perhaps? How did you get on, where did you stop ? One for the Arrivee magazine !



Good point. Once I've recovered there's some lessons to be learnt - which I'll write up in the hope that no-one else goes up Shap Fell inappropriately dressed at 1am on a very cold night.

The plan wasn't to stop, but I had 30 minutes snoozes at Gretna and Carnforth on the way back plus being warmed up in Kendal Travelodge.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2018)

I didn't get out in the wet and the wind over the weekend so got out this morning to try and make up for the missed miles.

The route this time was over Lyth Hill, Condover, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Astley, Hadnall, Merrington, Yeaton, Great Ness, Pentre, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Nox, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover again and home.

It was quite chilly at the start and I set out with a couple of fleeces on for the first time this season and got about 15 miles into the ride before it warmed up enough to dispense with one of them. On the plus side there was lots of blue sky and sunshine.

There didn't seem to be much traffic on the roads today which was nice. You always get the odd driver who is a bit daft but none of them were that bad today. One that made me chuckle was going through Attingham Park where I was doing near enough the 20mph speed limit up the drive, but a chap still felt the need to go bouncing across the grass to get in front of me. He must need his fix of Georgian architecture badly.

I was surprised at the number of cyclists I saw. There was one that I caught up with at Plex and we chatted a bit - he was heading back to Wem after shopping in Shrewsbury.

I followed a lane I've never been down before at Pentre which made a change and did my best to dodge all the hedge cuttings and the wasps, both of which seem to be everywhere at the moment. Other than that a mostly uneventful ride.

52.7 miles at 14.3 mph average.






Going through Attingham Park.





Looking to the Wrekin from Haughmond Hill.





Gateway with a view en route to Merrington. The backdrop is Pim Hill.





The church at Melverley.





Skirting round the foot of Lyth Hill. Not far to go now.


----------



## Old jon (24 Sep 2018)

Yippee!! Back on the bike at last. It has been a long slow draggy time of it, but things are just about right now. Right enough to ride anyway. The first ride was intended to be last week but I had forgotten to fit the new chain, on one bike, and the new chain tensioners on the other. And it rained on Wednesday.

A bright morning here, wheeled the bike with gears ( and new chain ) out for a gentle ride. It was strange for a few yards then everything just worked. Except the legs of course, different use of ( almost ) muscles was a shock, and the first mile or so is almost all descending! Poor limbs.

Leeds has two canals, but the Aire and Calder has a towpath that is not really a lot of fun with a road bike. So I chose the other canal for today’s gentle ride. The usual wander through Holbeck, which to these old eyes has not yet become the ‘urban village’ it attempts to be. There are a few more pubs there, but doesn’t an urban village need a village green? And maybe a cricket team? At the end of the meander through Holbeck I crossed the beck itself on the way to Office Lock. And then a ride up the towpath until the Garmin told me I had ridden five miles, which was just to the west of Kirkstall and past the first lock. Banana scoffed, a drink and turn to return. It is possible that I could have ridden further, and it is definite that I do not want to be patient, but it is likely better the slow way.

The Garmin. It is an Edge 25, says their website. About the cheapest available when I bought it, mainly for the maps it produces and OK it is nice to know average speed and other odds about the ride. In one of the many moments of boredom in the past four months, I decided to read the manual. Anyway, it will talk to the phone, or maybe the phone talks to it. Pair it with a phone and the Garmin tells you when you have a call or text or all the rest. And Live Track as well, so your dearly beloved knows which pub you are in. Maybe I will not turn that bit on.

So, I reached home after ten and a twitch miles and my dearly beloved is just ready to have a short ride on her bike. Only a mile and a half of gentle pottering. Is that a warm down?

Single track map


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (24 Sep 2018)

Old jon said:


> Yippee!! Back on the bike at last.



Good to see you posting rides again.


----------



## Old jon (24 Sep 2018)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Good to see you posting rides again.


Cheers mate! Good to be riding again.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2018)

Yeah, good to see you back on the bike @Old jon


----------



## Old jon (24 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, good to see you back on the bike @Old jon




Thank you!


----------



## Fonze (24 Sep 2018)

Glorious day and completed my 50 km I've been wanting to do .. had a fantastic ride and loved every minute bar one bizarre moment when I was nearly knocked off my bike at a bend in the road and a side road a car went to pull out, luckily stopped I think mainly because there was a passenger who alerted the driver could have been a disaster but didn't stop or bother me too much, the bizarre element was on my iPhone music played Catherine Jenkins - Time to say goodbye !!! I couldn't make it up if I tried ..
But I'm ok , and feel good about myself for a 50k ride in just under two hours ..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Sep 2018)

It was a lovely afternoon. Mrs 26 agreed to an outing. Yay. Off we went through the Castlemorton lanes and on to Camer's Green. We had a few cars on the leg to Redmarley which Mrs 26 wasn't overly happy about. The traffic vanished as we climbed to Brand Green where Mrs 26 decided we should stop at The Trioscape. Cups of coffee later we rounded by Murrell's End to climb to Woolridge. The air was pretty clear and we had some lovely views. Along the Hams our pace was fairly brisk. But Mrs 26 was getting hungry. So some dried apricots were vanished. These got her as far as Tunnel Hill where hunger was again the problem. I suggested Clive's Farm for a stop. The cafe was closed but the shop provided enough to revive her. It was just a standard run back then. She thought she could only manage 12 mph but it was more like 14. I didn't say anything as a psychological collapse wasn't wanted. All good at the end and a lovely ride out with The Boss. 48 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Sep 2018)

Just the commute today, nice to spin the legs up after a day off yesterday. Chilly enough to need arm warmers, windproof and full finger gloves, still in shorts though


----------



## derrick (24 Sep 2018)

Had a ride this afternoon, but the legs felt really heavy, Probably to do with riding both days at the weekend, was a tad windy aswel, was nice to do a solo ride, not having to worry about anyone else,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1862807050


----------



## galaxy (25 Sep 2018)

View attachment 431550
View attachment 431550

Traffic at Reading heading London bound. Green Park wind Turbine in the distance.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Sep 2018)

I'm in southern Spain for a few days holiday and spotted a bike hire place. Rude not to make use of their services I thought, so off I went.






On the seafront at Fuengirola, a few hundred yards of cycle track.






On past Los Boliches.






Looking back to Fuengirola. I missed the giant bull on the hill at the time!






I turned round then and went back to Fuengirola. This is the castle there. Saw a hoopoe which was a bonus. Didn't have time to take a pic as he flew off.






Looking down from the castle.






I spotted another cyclepath heading inland alongside the river.






But it came to a rather abrupt end! I hadn't realised the British had been involved in cycle path design in Spain! (I love the way they bother with the white lines right up until the bitter end!)

Around 10 miles in total before I took the bike back to the lovely folks at William's Bike Hire, Fuengirola. Always good to get back in the saddle, not that I need to tell any of you lot that!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Sep 2018)

Another trip out this morning to make the most of the return to calmer weather. I decided to have another go at the route I had in mind back on Friday when I misjudged the weather and ended up cutting it short.

Today's route was south through Condover, Acton Burnell and up the Folly Bank climb, then I took a right at the top for a change and headed for Cardington via Willstone (taking care at the ford which is very slippy again now that the water has returned) then skirting past Longville on the way to Hughley and the Harley road. A left before reaching Harley as usual then I dropped into Cressage and headed for Eyton-on-Severn, Wroxeter, Upton Forge, Atcham, and the short way home via King Street and Allfield.

It was quite chilly at the start (thermometer by the back door said 4.8C) so I was in my winter layers again and took full finger gloves with me but wasn't quite cold enough to need them. On the plus side it was nice and sunny again with hardly a breath of wind at the start, although that picked up a bit later on.

Traffic was mixed, being quite busy at the start but not much at all once past Longnor. Yesterday's ride caught up with me a bit and I found I couldn't hustle the knockabout bike along in the way I had yesterday, especially on the hilly bits. I should have taken a snack with me as I ran out of energy at about 35 miles.

Wasps were a nuisance again and I'll be glad when they've died off for the winter.

42.4 miles today at 13.2 mph average.






View from Lyth Hill at the start.





Pitchford Hall.





Up in the hills on my way to Willstone.





An hour or so later and looking towards those hills from the road to Wroxeter.


----------



## Fonze (25 Sep 2018)

Lovely day again and did 35k which I was pretty chuffed with having done 50k yesterday ..
Bit heavy legged but had great ride and know Winter is just around the corner so need to enjoy each day it's like this ..
Then came home to a joyous feast served up by my good lady ..


----------



## Sjw (25 Sep 2018)

How many onions ?!??? You'll certainly have the wind behind you tomorrow ...


----------



## Fonze (26 Sep 2018)

Sjw said:


> How many onions ?!??? You'll certainly have the wind behind you tomorrow ...



They're only dinky things ..


----------



## pjd57 (26 Sep 2018)

An enjoyable , liesurely run with Free Wheel North from the Whitehouse in Maryhill.
Along the Kelvin , down and over the Clyde to the Tramway and back.
The rain stayed off for most of it






About 15 miles.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Sep 2018)

Yesterday’s rides included a 19-mile loop to Worksop and back on the road bike in the morning, and a total of 6 miles on the MTB doing some cyclo-cross training with the kids to help improve their times and techniques for the Forme NDCXL races.


----------



## Old jon (26 Sep 2018)

Well, no ill effects from the previous ride, so it is time to go again. Fifteen and a half miles this morning, still along the towpath but rode a bit further west before I turned around. The last time I rode the towpath this far it had just been macadamed beyond Kirkstall, lots of loose gravel everywhere so quite a bit of care was needed when riding. This time, the loose stuff has gone and riding is a lot easier. Most of the trees around the canal are still carrying summer’s leaves. Sort of limits what can be seen, but the waterway provides a fair bit of visible distraction anyway.

As ever, the delights of Holbeck have to be travelled through. This is not a bad thing, traffic is light to non existent at this time of day, just gone ten, it is rather unusual to see anything sentient at all.

Cross the hump backed bridge by Office Lock and turn left onto the towpath, which soon leads under a significant lump of Leeds City railway station. And out the other side as well. A couple of swans were feeding, or washing their upperworks, just by the pedestrian bridge over the Aire. A few duck, and fewer folk, all the way along to Kirkstall. On Monday I saw a few canoes on the bank here. Today the vessels were in the water, full of children and what may have been a responsible adult at one end of each boat. Fun was evident. I almost asked if I could play too. But I did want to ride a little further, ‘cos there are some hills a bit further along.



Legs and lungs just took me to the top of each rise. The level stretch the rest of the way to Rodley was most welcome, it almost felt easy. Reached the swing bridge there at the same time as the postman, and continued a little further to rest the bike against the bridge that carries the Ring Road over the canal while I ate and drank a bit. And rested.

The return trip was easier, the temperature warmer and the towpath a little busier. I may have seen as many as a dozen people on the journey back to Office Lock. One person did make an impression. A lad, maybe early teens, on one of those scooters with the tiny wheels crossed the road bridge by what was once known as devils elbow, down the road from the Ancestor pub. I rode under the bridge and went a little left onto what was one of the service roads for the old power station. There is the lad on his scooter. Could I pass him? Could I chuff! Just about kept up all the way past the marina ( much too posh a word ) and Armley Mills, then by Viaduct Road I just had to try. So I did. Just. And stayed there. But by ‘eck I did feel old.

After that, leave the canal, ride along Water Lane under the wings and around the bit of Hunslet that takes me in the direction of home. Our lass, our in the Yorkshire way which could be written R lass ( or any member of the family, R lad or R kid ) was already out on her bike when I reached the front door, and I was tempted to ride further to see if a meeting happened. But the mileage and the 325 feet of up, well, I thought. Have a shower.

Stretched further than Monday:--


----------



## Denis99 (26 Sep 2018)

Lovely weather today.

From Neath, up to Ystradgynlais and down to Pontardawe.

Back up to Rhos and into Neath.

Lost my water bottle on a fast descent, getting more confident at the speed when descending now.

Image taken at the now closed Cefn Coed Colliery, which is now a mining museum.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Sep 2018)

What a beautiful day. Blue skies and it warmed up nicely. Just a zephyr to disturb the cobwebs. I met Jules H at Powick and we headed over to Martley for the ride along the Teme Valley. Beautiful today. We stopped for a quick look at the 12th century church at Lower Rochford before taking our table at T.A.B.S. for an early lunch.

The route back took us via Berrington for the long climb to Leysters. Then by Thornbury to Bromyard we were making excellent progress. Even the continuous climbing was a pleasure today. We took the Frome valley to climb out and over into the Leigh Brook valley for a standard run back. It was one of those days where we both felt it was all going really well. Wish all ride were like that. 66 smiles with over 4000 feet of ups (and downs).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Sep 2018)

Warmer this morning but a bit windy and I set out on the knockabout bike once again to climb some hills despite the legs being a bit lethargic from the last couple of days.

I headed over Lyth hill to start with, taking the more direct dirt track over the top to Exfords Green (rather than braving the main roads today) then plodding slowly against the wind to Minsterley. On the way I ducked into someone's drive to let a combine and four huge tractors past - got a wave of thanks from each which was appreciated.

The wind really made it's presence known after Pontesbury which made me glad to be able to get off the road for a short while on the new cycle path to Minsterley, then at Plox Green I turned off, away from the wind but starting the climbing instead. Low range got some use and with the recent changes to the drivetrain on this bike the gearing seems to be better spaced at the low end.

I plodded may way up through Snailbeach, Stiperstones village and Tankerville. Last time I tried to come this way the road was closed - the reason being that the road from Stiperstones up to Pennerley has been very nicely resurfaced which made my slow progress up the hill a lot smoother and more comfortable. I thought of having a coffee stop at The Bog visitor centre but I didn't have much cash on me so decided to leave that for another time.

Climbing away from The Bog the wind had picked up quite stongly but was helping me along now as I crossed the top of the climb and dropped down to Bridges where The Horseshoe was also tempting but again, lack of funds made that easy to resist (there were a couple of other cyclists just going in though).

I had a bit of a blockage to deal with by the youth hostel where a holly tree was being cut down. A friendly couple of guys doing the work though who helped me past the cut branches to carry on with the climbing through Ratlinghope, Darnford and onto the moor past Robin Hood's Butts. The place looks great in the sunshine, but being high up and exposed to the wind it was very blustery and quite cold.

Dropping down High Park I decided to take a right and head for Plush Hill then drop down to All Stretton. I'm glad I did as the view looked particularly good from there today. I caught a couple of cars on the descent and said hello to the two riders struggling up the climb, which for some reason doesn't get a gradient arrow on the map when it easily ought to.

From All Stretton I had the wind assisting most of the way back to Condover where it became more of a crosswind that I needed to lean into. As I approched the A49 I noticed that the traffic seemed to be stationary, which turned out to be due to some roadworks in Bayston Hill. I'll admit to feeling a little smug as I filtered past them all.

35.7 miles today at 11.4 mph average. 35.5 mph maximum dropping down from the Stiperstones. This ride also takes me just past 5,000 miles for the year to date.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I was pleased to see plenty of other cyclists out on the latter half of the ride, not just the ones already mentioned. Making the most of the weather.





From Lyth Hill near the start.





Working my way up the valley to Stiperstones village.





Tankerville, with some lovely new smooth tarmac.





Looking back towards The Bog. The visitor centre is in the old school down there. Corndon Hill in the distance.





Past the summit of the climb and looking towards the Long Mynd.





The Horseshoe at Bridges.





Wildmoor Pool.





On the way down past High Park.





From Plush Hill.





All Stretton.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Sep 2018)

Nice weather tempted me off the indoor trainer and out..

Did s double loop of Shepperton and one of the local reservoirs. 

Got slowed by traffic and schools letting out, but an impressive speed (for me at least)

20.75 miles @ 18.4 mph AVE moving speed.

Little climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/1866970912


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Sep 2018)

Had a bit of time before w*rk tonight, and Dad had a social ride organised so I popped along and did the first half with them. Took the Trice, now with new front tyres since the old ones were worn through. Went bigger at 1.75", makes for a nicer ride on the towpath. Staines - Chertsey and back, a mere 14 miles but enjoyable with good company, and far warmer than I expected.
The trike with the London Stone


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2018)

Old jon said:


> Well, no ill effects from the previous ride, so it is time to go again. Fifteen and a half miles this morning, still along the towpath but rode a bit further west before I turned around. The last time I rode the towpath this far it had just been macadamed beyond Kirkstall, lots of loose gravel everywhere so quite a bit of care was needed when riding. This time, the loose stuff has gone and riding is a lot easier. Most of the trees around the canal are still carrying summer’s leaves. Sort of limits what can be seen, but the waterway provides a fair bit of visible distraction anyway.
> 
> As ever, the delights of Holbeck have to be travelled through. This is not a bad thing, traffic is light to non existent at this time of day, just gone ten, it is rather unusual to see anything sentient at all.
> 
> ...



Tornado Alley!


----------



## Donger (26 Sep 2018)

A pleasant 32 miler tonight with a couple of friends ... (Claire, who came over from Minchinhampton and fellow Cyclechatter @Dark46) . Down to the riverbank at Arlingham, then across to Frampton on Severn, then back home via a short stretch of A38 before re-crossing the canal and taking the lanes through Longney and Stonebench. We did the return trip with lights on, and watched a great sunset over the Severn as we rode along. This was a mercifully flat ride, and we seemed to have more than our share of following breezes. A great evening ride, finishing in the dark.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dark46 (26 Sep 2018)

Great ride tonight starting from mine late afternoon . As we left before the normal time we were able to get a few more miles in. Usually it's around the 25 mile mark but a decent 32 miles was done at a very socailable pace.
As always great to ride with young @Donger and with the lovely Claire too.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Sep 2018)

@Dark46 nice looking bike.

What is it ?


----------



## galaxy (27 Sep 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> What a beautiful day. Blue skies and it warmed up nicely. Just a zephyr to disturb the cobwebs. I met Jules H at Powick and we headed over to Martley for the ride along the Teme Valley. Beautiful today. We stopped for a quick look at the 12th century church at Lower Rochford before taking our table at T.A.B.S. for an early lunch.
> 
> The route back took us via Berrington for the long climb to Leysters. Then by Thornbury to Bromyard we were making excellent progress. Even the continuous climbing was a pleasure today. We took the Frome valley to climb out and over into the Leigh Brook valley for a standard run back. It was one of those days where we both felt it was all going really well. Wish all ride were like that. 66 smiles with over 4000 feet of ups (and downs).


At Leysters your were 2 miles from my house.


----------



## Dark46 (27 Sep 2018)

@pjd57 it's a Cannondale Synapse Ultegra 2016.

The bike makes me look better than I am, on it I can go for much more miles in comfort than I can on my Orro Oxygen.


----------



## Fonze (27 Sep 2018)

Another beautiful day, bit leggy today went running last night with the my wife and daughter ..
Took in the sights and clocked up 35km so been good week so far ..
Looking forward to Friday off and date night with the other half ..
Fish and Chips and a night at the flicks .. who said romance is dead ..


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2018)

Fantastic day here. 23 miles for me. The temp was around 20 to 23 deg and not a cloud in the sky.





Above is the off road cycle path that leads into Mach.



the pic above is known as the Parliament building and is where Owain Glyndwr the last true Welsh Prince had his capital in Machynlleth. It was built in 1404.Glyndwr died in 1415.







These gates lead into the Park in Mach. I think originally they were the gates of a large impressive estate.






Standing on the old bridge over the river Dovey that goes past the outskirts of Mach and eventually winds it's way to Borth and the sea.


----------



## Jon George (27 Sep 2018)

A short spin out to today to claim some of the sun. This of Orwell Park School at Nacton.






(and this from yesterday's ride - another 50km challenge point at Coddenham.)


----------



## delb0y (27 Sep 2018)

I've been a bit quiet recently on account of not being out on the bike. Various reasons, but tonight I had an hour going spare so I went out for the first time in six weeks (!). A little bit stupidly I chose Harescombe # 2 hill as I figured it would be a good test of how much fitness I'd lost, and how much the weight I'd put on would affect things. Delighted to say I made it up the hill, although I think it was willpower and mountain bike gearing rather than fitness that did it. It's a ba@#£rd of a hill, with three or four steep ramps, that keep coming at you just when you think you've made the top. It was weird, it was my stomach rather than legs that was hurting by the time I got to the top. 25% according to Wahoo and 37 mph coming back down Edge hill afterwards :-)

Here's the Giant at the top:






Cheers
Derek


----------



## gavroche (27 Sep 2018)

Nice day out today, 30 miles done with half of it against 15mph wind. I also took the dog for an hour walk up and down a hill this morning. Result: very tired legs and feeling drained. No ride tomorrow, I need to recover, so my wife and I are having afternoon tea in a posh hotel tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Sep 2018)

A grey day in Glasgow.
Nothing special planned.
A GP appointment , couple of letters to deliver ( stamps are expensive ) and a run along the canal to Clydebank.

25 miles in total.
No idea of the speed. Didn't turn Strava off when I was walking about a couple of shops.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

Wiggy had been looking at me rather balefully of late (other things have kind of gotten in the way - you all know how it is) so I managed to escape at tea time and went for a bimble.

Had planned on heading out to Coveney and just do a there-and-back, but the legs weren't on a "going day", so I bailed out of that ride halfway between Downham and Way Head, rode back up to Red Caps Drove, along the ridge and down Mill Hill to Pymoor. That felt a lot better, just spinning at an easy tempo, enjoying the early evening sunshine. Looped back via O Furlong, and then, just because, didn't ride home straight away and went up Black Bank a ways before finally calling it a day.

12-ish miles all told, three cyclists spotted (including a girl on a very nice Team Sky-liveried Frog), a heron also spotted, plus moo cows and a field of goats.

Also came home with my helmet full of walnuts.


----------



## Aravis (27 Sep 2018)

It was a beautiful September day today, but sadly I'm not able to provide photographic evidence because my camera fell through an open zip during the first 17 miles of today's ride. The reason the zip was open was that it was waiting for me to put my phone in there as well, which I forgot to do. So there was no phone available today either.

To be honest, the camera is no great loss because even my cheapo camera takes better pictures, something I've been reluctant to admit. It was a £100ish "indestructible" camera, and despite it's shortcomings image-wise I still felt compelled to retrace my outward route on the way home, ruining the aesthetically pleasing outline I'd planned for myself, and ending up with this:






Needless to say the camera was not found.

But moving to happier matters, the day was spectacularly gorgeous. The highlight road-wise has to be the minor road leaving the A4110 at Bush Bank and heading for Ivington (running through the words "Upper Hill" in the north-west section of the map). This road runs around the northern side of Dinedor Hill in an elevated position, overlooking the broad expanse of the Arrow valley with an amphitheatre of hills behind. Truly spectacular today (risking overuse of the word) with unbroken blue skies and a pleasant softish light.

The landscape seems to be completely recovered from the scorching of a few months ago, and the the river Arrow, which I crossed several times, looked healthy again. Returning on the A417 from Leominster, for the first time I stopped at the ramshackle service station at the junction with the A4103 Hereford - Worcester road. There's a door marked "Toilets" with the door always temptingly open. The water was immediately cold and under high pressure, just what I needed on what was a pretty warm afternoon.

Checking my records, tomorrow marks 3 years since I started riding centuries again, something I'd thought was well in the past. Today's, at 113.08 miles, was the 99th since then.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Sep 2018)

Just commuting again. I suppose of interest to me was crossing the 6000 miles mark for this year on the way home this morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Wiggy had been looking at me rather balefully of late (other things have kind of gotten in the way - you all know how it is) so I managed to escape at tea time and went for a bimble.
> 
> Had planned on heading out to Coveney and just do a there-and-back, but the legs weren't on a "going day", so I bailed out of that ride halfway between Downham and Way Head, rode back up to Red Caps Drove, along the ridge and down Mill Hill to Pymoor. That felt a lot better, just spinning at an easy tempo, enjoying the early evening sunshine. Looped back via O Furlong, and then, just because, didn't ride home straight away and went up Black Bank a ways before finally calling it a day.
> 
> ...



My daughter rides a Frog 62 in purple. It’s a great bike, lightweight and responsive. The only downside is it’s quite a long frame so she leans forward quite a bit. That doesn’t stop her though! She races cyclo-cross on it!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

Afternoon folks. A 16 mile bimble for me. About a 10 deg difference in the temp from yesterday. Glad I had my thinsulate hat and gloves. There was a horrible head wind on the A470 on the way back. Still, glad i got out today as the weekend is not going to be nice here. Looks like the the GB rally will be in my area again this year hence the sign


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> My daughter rides a Frog 62 in purple. It’s a great bike, lightweight and responsive. The only downside is it’s quite a long frame so she leans forward quite a bit. That doesn’t stop her though! She races cyclo-cross on it!



I've been tempted in the past, but I do like my Wiggins... 

Yep, I really *AM* that short.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks like the the GB rally will be in my area again this year hence the sign


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


>




You fancy that do you? Just a couple of miles from where i live, the family of one rally driver lives. They have a garage where they to the repairs. I often see rallly cars parked outside. I don't know their name though as i am not a rally fan, but he is a Welsh lad.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> You fancy that do you? Just a couple of miles from where i live, the family of one rally driver lives. They have a garage where they to the repairs. I often see rallly cars parked outside. I don't know their name though as i am not a rally fan, but he is a Welsh lad.



Ah yep, that would by Gwyndaf (dad) and Elfyn (son) Evans. 

Gwyndaf used to drive the Machynlleth school bus back in the day.  Did I ever say I was a motorsport geekette...


----------



## Old jon (28 Sep 2018)

Another bright and clear morning the other side of the window. It seemed a good idea to go and take advantage of it. So I did.

The same bike that I have used for the two previous rides this week, ‘cos I think riding the fixed might be trying too hard just yet. Though I would like to be out on it soon. Let’s see.

The original intention was to ride out to the south and east of Leeds, there is more flatness that way and a twenty mile or so route is more circular, if that counts for much. Anyway, the bike turned left off Water Lane towards Office Lock just like it had earlier in the week. I can take a hint, so I rode along the towpath yet again but this time left it at Viaduct Road. Drop down to Kirkstall Road and then begin the climb. This is not a massive hill, just three miles of mostly rising road that does no favours to my legs . . .

But that three miles ends, and I took a right turn to Church Lane and enjoyed the descending road past the church and all the way to Adel Dam. Where the road starts ascending again. This continues past the quieter side of Golden Acre Park to the left turn onto Kings Road for the drop to Bramhope. Interrupted by roadworks but never mind.



Most of the uphill stuff is finished now, I turned left at the roundabout and pedalled along the A 660 as I have so often before, all the way to Headingley. Turn right to Kirkstall and cross the river and the railway on the way to the canal where the familiar towpath ride was taken back to Office Lock and the way to my front door. Twenty and a bit miles, just more than 700 feet going up and the usual happy grin. Excellent!

A more than single track map.


----------



## iandg (28 Sep 2018)

Rode one of the estate tracks on west side of Lewis. Starting from the Abhainn Dearg Distillery, Ardoil, Uig to Loch Tamnabhaigh and back. A big hill in the way and a lot of loose gravel. The rain held off (apart from a small shower close to the end of the ride) and it was a bit blustery at the col (took me off balance on one of the steep bits and I had to dismount and walk about 20 paces).

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1871124902/embed/e5e57f49d294a133fc3a5f26617653e4610bbcbf
'


----------



## Donger (28 Sep 2018)

Nice pictures, @wicker man. (p.s. Saw you on the telly the other day in Britain by Bike. That episode took me back. Great scenery).


----------



## colly (28 Sep 2018)

I had planned a ride back from the coast today. I had to go over anyway so I went by train and hopped off at Seamer. Just up the road from Scarborough.
The plan was to go south a little towards Bridlington, cut inland and go west and then go north up through Malton and make for Helmsley. Take the back quiet roads shadowing the A170 and grind my way up White Horse Bank and make for home via Ouseburn.

Well...that was the plan.

It started off ok and I got about 6 miles into the planned route from Seamer, turned south and uphill at Flixton. About half way the climb up my gears started jumping and slipping. I stopped, fiddled about and could see nothing wrong but adjusted the cage throw anyway. I just about managed to get going and BANG it happened again. It's around 12% or 13 % at that point and I almost had an off. Brake grabbing to stop a slide backwards.
Even more pointless faffing about and I was off again, a few yards on and low and behold more slipping. This time though when grabbing the brakes..........the rear was just loose. WTF.
I thought maybe the cable had slipped. If only. One of the brake blocks was missing. 
I'm glad I didn't actually set off.
I realised that when I grabbed the brakes before to stop slipping back, being push in blocks, one had obviously been pulled out.

So the next 30 plus mins were spent scouring the tarmac and grassy verge for a blue/black bit of rubber about 50mm long. 
Did I find it ? Not a chance. I was well and truely f***ed. So a quick rethink of the day and the first thing to find was a bike shop for another brake block.
Back down the hill to the flat-ish A64 and a careful but dodgy, front brake only ride of 16 miles into Malton. I found a bike shop just by wandering in the right direction. My luck was changing.
I fitted the block easy enough but with slipping gears there was no way I was going to do a hilly route. Instead I took the flatter and more straight forward route back to Leeds pretty much retracing the route of Scolly's ride out to Scarborough we had done the other week.

I had my breakfast before setting off, an apple on the train, and a banana whilst fitting the new brake block. Having wasted so much time already I didn't bother with any lunch in Malton. Mistake. By the time I got to Pockington I was rapidly running out of steam. Never mind thought I , I'll just press on to Cawood and Ma B's cafe on the caravan site.
Well yes but it was another 18 miles. 
I made it ok but by this time my thighs were on fire and I was desperate for food. As I rounded the bend in the road what did I see..................the blinds were down. 

I pulled in anyway and fortunately the door was open and, result,  They were open. A cheese and pickle roll, a salad and then a scone with jam and cream all washed down with tea I was feeling OK again. I sat for a half hour in the sun and then headed off for the last 25 miles to home.

Not the best day on a bike to be sure but the weather was lovely and despite everything I enjoyed it.

Including the ride to the station first thing it topped put at around 85 miles. with about 2700 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28216207

Edit: I really wanted to go through the village named 'Thwing' Never made it though Another time then. 
When I do I hope they have a village pond, with a swan, swimming on the pond .

Being able to genuinely say The Thwing swan swum well, well swum Thwing swan would be quite something, and quite difficult too.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Sep 2018)

wicker man said:


> Rode one of the estate tracks on west side of Lewis. Starting from the Abhainn Dearg Distillery, Ardoil, Uig to Loch Tamnabhaigh and back. A big hill in the way and a lot of loose gravel. The rain held off (apart from a small shower close to the end of the ride) and it was a bit blustery at the col (took me off balance on one of the steep bits and I had to dismount and walk about 20 paces).
> 
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1871124902/embed/e5e57f49d294a133fc3a5f26617653e4610bbcbf
> '
> ...


That looks stunning, what a wonderful place to ride


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2018)

Yeah, that's one of the things I truly love about this thread - looking at the photos of the amazing scenery.


----------



## Katherine (28 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, that's one of the things I truly love about this thread - looking at the photos of the amazing scenery.


Me too!


----------



## galaxy (28 Sep 2018)

After doing a few jobs and walking the Dog rode into Leominster to do some banking. Then a nice climb upto St Micheals and a shop for a Hot Chocolate at the Green Meal Cafe. Then the lanes hole. 18 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Sep 2018)

The usual commute home from work this morning, then shopping after waking up.
Mini Ms CB goes to Guides on Friday nights, and since she knows I won't allow the car for the 1 mile ish trip, she badgered for the tandem. No problem, lights added and away we went. Great fun, and she was chuffed that we whizzed home at 16 mph


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Sep 2018)

Today I set out from home just north of Bristol to my parents who live in Cowplain, near Portsmouth. I got away by 8.10, took the B2B and the two tunnels route then dropped down to Warminster on some beautiful B-roads with a few cheeky little climbs.

From Warminster my route followed the superb Wylye valley NCN24, most of which was new to me, apart from The Ginger Pig café at Boyton where I stopped for cake. Met a couple of 80 yr old cyclists out on their new bikes who looked fitter than me!

Then on to Salisbury, past the cathedral, on to Romsey and the road became congested. Some schoolboys clobbered me with a water bottle in Eastleigh..it hit my helmet so I turned around and gave them a few words of advice. 

I met up with my sister for more cake near Horton Heath, then it was only thirteen more miles to Cowplain where I found my Dad and Uncle returning home with a massive Chinese takeaway. Although my arrival by bike three hours earlier than the rest of my family was a surprise, there was ample food to go round. It was lovely to surprise my Mum who couldn't believe her eyes. She'd have worried the whole day if she'd known I'd be riding down.

A beautiful and memorable 105-mile ride on my parents' golden anniversary. Prelude to a fun weekend.


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Sep 2018)

Only a short mooch but that didn't stop the bloody puncture fairy paying me a visit 









Can't grumble really, it's only the second one I've had since I got the Marin over 12 months ago.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2018)

A like for the ride, not for the visitation...


----------



## delb0y (29 Sep 2018)

Superb, but tough ride this morning. Only 22 miles - but 1600 feet of climbing and a decent off road section. Up Harescombe Hill, past the fisheries, which is a always a tough climb and is starting to get slippery. I got myself up above a balloon, then rode across the top from Edge to Painswick, over the Beacon, then down (and up) into Sheepscombe. From Sheepscombe I took the logging trails up to Foston's Ash then down into Cranham (could smell the brakes burning) and up again. Then a gentle 45 mph drop down Portway and home. Loved it!


----------



## postman (29 Sep 2018)

Today it was Otley again,i just love that place,sunshine was gorgeous when it came out.Sadly i got a puncture on the way home,no problems but i also snapped a rail on my 1987 Brooks saddle.thirty one years i have had that,well i am going to see if the local garage can do me a weld job on it a splint or collar.i will not give it up without a fight.Cycling wise it was great loads and loads of energy.I put that down to a large bowl of porridge and lashings of honey before setting off.a short 24 brilliant miles..


----------



## Sjw (29 Sep 2018)

Stroud to Painswick to Gloucester to Brookthorpe and back to Stroud via Whiteshill. Very busy.
Fell off stationery bike outside main road by tesco. Many onlookers so very embarrassing. On the plus side it's the longest ride so far!
Little homage to @rockyraccoon for the books there.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Sep 2018)

A bit breezy again but a lovely autumn day in North Yorkshire. I have a planned MTB ride tomorrow with and old friend so just a gentle pootle today out to Cawood, Selby and Naburn.
36.4 miles in total with an average of 15.2 mph.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Sep 2018)

How do.

Been a while. But.........

....Today’s ride I shall entitle “On The Road Again”

So I’ve not done any road riding for the last three weeks, reason being I’ve focussed my energies into graduating from the 2018 Zwift Academy challenge. And what a challenge it was- 10 workouts, 2 races and 4 group rides! But I did it, and for my strenuous efforts I am now the proud wearer of a snot green kit for my avatar which makes me look like a giant bogey and I have also achieved a custom paint job for a bike I haven’t even unlocked yet!  But I did see an increase in my FTP which actually was more worthwhile!

So after a couple of days rest I decided as a bit of a warm up for tomorrow and because the weather is so damn good today that I would hit the roads again. I plotted a nice steady route that would get me a point for the 50km monthly challenge and set off just after midday into the beautiful sunshine. The objective was clear- just ride the route and sod any metrics! Heading south from home I took in some familiar roads and places and the only real climb was Desford which is a little lumpy no matter which way in or out you go!

Continuing south out of Desford towards the A47 it was then new territory for me, taking in Thurlaston after crossing the M69. Tanking it down one particular back lane some quick thinking for me enabled me to dodge a deep ford at the last second (I wasn’t concentrating) and I found myself on familiar roads again soon after, heading through Potters Marston and Stoney Stanton before venturing back into the unknown again at Sapcote, heading into Sharnford where there is a dodgy one way system to navigate, and then Aston Flamville. By now I had some cramps kicking in and for a little while I was in and out of the saddle to try and get some comfort as I didn’t want to stop.

Before long I was in Hinckley where the roads were familiar again. I had no idea how far I’d gone, what I was averaging speed wise and I couldn’t have given two s**ts either- I was having too much fun to care!

Heading back north towards home I passed through the familiar villages of Barwell, Kirkby Mallory, Newbold Verdon, and Barlestone, all of which looking rather beautiful in this weather I might add which provided some lovely scenery!

Approaching Ibstock the “scenery” changed somewhat from stunning houses, landscapes and changing colours to a teenage d**khead in the beer garden of a high street pub who thought it funny and witty to shout obscenities as I approached, as if to impress and maybe get lucky with two local “chavettes” who were accompanying him. So I stopped and asked him what his problem was to which he replied in slurred speech “get a real f**king bike with an engine”. I looked at him and his would be female suitors and calmly responded “Aww how cute. I remember when I had my first ever pint. Does your mum know you’re out?” To which the girls sniggered and he said nothing, just swayed and looked a bit awkward. “Anyway,” I said, “I’m off home now. Oh and my bike might not be “proper” as you call it but at least I’m getting a ride out of it. Unlike you later on!” And with that I made my way back home before I opened myself up to a drunken tirade!!

Anyway, that’s enough s**te from me.

37.8 miles in 2:13.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1872937856
https://www.relive.cc/view/1872937856


----------



## Denis99 (29 Sep 2018)

A leafy detour on a cycle path today.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Sep 2018)

Club ride today which will be the last for quite a while as it will be back to work next week and no Saturdays off for a while.

Nice route out to Newmarket witha stop at the tack room at the horse racing museum.Then back via Moulton and Gazeley(taking in Moulton/Primrose hill),Red Lodge,Worlington,West Row,Mildenhall Rd and Prickwillow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1872928077

Some pics(may include delicious carrot cake);























I'm the one with the thumb down(it's a wind -up for another non present member)


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> How do.
> 
> Been a while. But.........
> 
> ...









Desford lumpy.Its worse living there. Not to bad leaving the village,it’s coming.back particularly from Newbold Verdon.I realise why the cemetery is at the top of the hill you can freewheel straight in to die..Seems I always come back that way
Don’t tell Co Op prepay funerals pt they will be waiting for me and at the speed I top that hill they wil easily catch me.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Sep 2018)

pawl said:


> Desford lumpy.Its worse living there. Not to bad leaving the village,it’s coming.back particularly from Newbold Verdon.I realise why the cemetery is at the top of the hill you can freewheel straight in to die..Seems I always come back that way
> Don’t tell Co Op prepay funerals pt they will be waiting for me and at the speed I top that hill they wil easily catch me.



 That did make me laugh!! I personally find the way in from Merrylees to be a bit of a killer, but I’ve gone in and out from all ways and none of them are easy!


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Sep 2018)

Wednesday was our 26th wedding anniversary, so this weekend we’ve left the boy wonder alone and decamped to deepest Norfolk. Great Massingham to be precise. I first drew back the curtain at 6ish to see the village green covered in a fair old frost. I lay in bed fretting that I’d not packed the right kit.
At breakfast we saw a cyclist ride by in full arctic expedition gear.... I was bound to freeze to death! I went outside for a temp check, it was bloody roasting!
Once on the bike and in the shade of the trees it was less than roasting, but I used a bit of kidology on myself...

3.5 miles into the ride Jo said ‘oh sh1t, no water bottles!’..... I blame being in a strange place. We’d have to find a village shop. We eventually rode to Sandringham, though not the way I’d planned. Jo bought some water.
Here is the bike against a regal wall




This gate had loads of green algae on, come on Liz, get yer marigolds on...





Another navigation cock up had us on the A149 (I think) until we got to Dersingham, then we were along quiet roads.
The hedgerows were looking beautiful, but the blackberries were a bit watery




Then we popped out in Chelsea on sea, Burnham Market. We stopped for a bite to eat and watch the world go by. Aston Martins, cut glass accents, blokes in Helly Hansen, 50 yo women trying to outdo their daughters and more private number plates than you could sh4k3 A st1ck at








Off to Burnham Thorpe, North and South Creake, then we found this




Plenty of wildlife around, we saw Roe deer, lapwing, buzzard, kestrel, long tailed tit, goldfinch and hares. There was a nice selection of livestock including white deer at Houghton Hall













Before long we were back at base, the Dabbling Duck in Great Massingham





45 of your Norfolk miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1873203023


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Wednesday was our 26th wedding anniversary, so this weekend we’ve left the boy wonder alone and decamped to deepest Norfolk. Great Massingham to be precise. I first drew back the curtain at 6ish to see the village green covered in a fair old frost. I lay in bed fretting that I’d not packed the right kit.
> At breakfast we saw a cyclist ride by in full arctic expedition gear.... I was bound to freeze to death! I went outside for a temp check, it was bloody roasting!
> Once on the bike and in the shade of the trees it was less than roasting, but I used a bit of kidology on myself...
> 
> ...



Great ride, great effort and congratulations to you and Mrs Dave on your wedding anniversary!


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Sep 2018)

Absolutely glorious around here this morning, with the sun out, blue skies and a fairly light breeze - it could still be summer if it wasn't for the temperature!

Like @postman I headed for Otley, mainly as I haven't been there in what feels like an age but is probably just a couple of months. Today was a first ride out on the 'winter' Giant bike since July and within a mile the slick changing gears rammed home just how poor the gears have got on the Boardman - need to get them sorted, might be time for some new cables.
The usual combination of roads got me to Shadwell, then the gentle climb to Slaid Hill lights (on red, as is the law), then a right and left onto Wigton Lane and the run to Alwoodley Gates, where the lights changed just as I got to them. Feeling a bit chilly too at this point, but the climb from Harrogate Road all the way up to King Lane generated a bit of heat. The drop down the other side past the golf course and to Five Lane Ends, then beyond and the climb up past Golden Acre Park to Kings Road and the drop down to Otley Road - interrupted today by some temporary traffic lights half way down.
Anyhow, onto the roundabout and the steady ascent through Bramhope starts and within half a mile I remembered why I've given Otley a miss for a while as it's close pass central along here 
Anyhow, through the village and round the S-bends past the church and eventually the road drops down to the traffic lights at the Dyneley Arms (red) and once through there it's a couple of miles of downhill all the way into Otley. With a couple more close passes. 
Through a still quiet Otley town and down over the river and into Wharfmeadows park for a stretch, a flapjack bar and a couple of pics:







Back on the bike and I retraced my route back into Otley, turning onto Cattle Market Street (I wonder what used to happen there? ) where I briefly stopped for a couple more pics for the "Bike in front of a church" thread, but I'll include one here:



Then a wander round the back streets of downtown Otley to avoid the building traffic, popping out by Chevin Cycles to start the climb out of there.
As I approached the junction with East Chevin Road, I did briefly toy with going that way, then decided that would not be a sensible idea, so headed for Leeds Road instead and the steadier climb up there.
This was considerably slower than the early descent had been, but I kept it spinning and with the occasional adrenaline boost courtesy of a motorist or two  was eventually at the top.
More route retracing through Bramhope, although pleasantly downhill now, up Kings Road and down past the park, then the climb to King Lane with the final idiot pass of the day from a Merc SUV (who'd have thought it..?) 
The run to Alwoodley Gates was mainly downhill, and the climb up Wigton lane restored some warmth.
At Slaid Hill I could see I was going to be a tad short on miles, so looped round via Tarn Lane to Scarcroft, dropping down the hill into Shadwell and climbing up to Wetherby Road and onto Coal Road, where local roads would normally take me home, but still a bit short on miles I added an extended loop on to push me over the mark.

*31.25 miles* (50.29 km) in *2h 22m* at an average of *13.3mph* with *1,650ft* climbed and an average temperature of *8.5°C*

I enjoyed that, despite the number of murderous drivers out today. It's another point in the Half Century Challenge and I got the layering about right too - slightly chilly initially, but avoided overheating on the long climbs, so an achievement of sorts. I need some warmer shoe covers though.

The Giant rode like a dream too and reminded me why it might be my favourite bike. The hybrid discs might not be _quite_ as sharp as the full hydros on the Boardman but they work well and the bike makes up for that tiny flaw in so many other ways.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Sep 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Absolutely glorious around here this morning, with the sun out, blue skies and a fairly light breeze - it could still be summer if it wasn't for the temperature!
> 
> Like @postman I headed for Otley, mainly as I haven't been there in what feels like an age but is probably just a couple of months. Today was a first ride out on the 'winter' Giant bike since July and within a mile the slick changing gears rammed home just how poor the gears have got on the Boardman - need to get them sorted, might be time for some new cables.
> The usual combination of roads got me to Shadwell, then the gentle climb to Slaid Hill lights (on red, as is the law), then a right and left onto Wigton Lane and the run to Alwoodley Gates, where the lights changed just as I got to them. Feeling a bit chilly too at this point, but the climb from Harrogate Road all the way up to King Lane generated a bit of heat. The drop down the other side past the golf course and to Five Lane Ends, then beyond and the climb up past Golden Acre Park to Kings Road and the drop down to Otley Road - interrupted today by some temporary traffic lights half way down.
> ...


Nice write up @NorthernDave, I’m still clinging onto “summer bike” mode at the moment!!


----------



## Mike_P (29 Sep 2018)

Unresolved squeaks on the road bike and it awaits visit to LBS so the hybrid given it chance to stretch its wheel away from the U shaped (in elevation) weekday commutes on a mid afternoon clockwise loop to Norwood. Decided on long sleeve jersey and ¾ bibs – was amused this morning by the sight of one cyclist wearing a thick padded jacket and shorts 
Crossing the Stray in Harrogate




Puzzled by the location of the drop kerb provided to access a cycle route (which I did not take)




On next years UCI Harrogate Circuit - odds on I would think the village nameboard gets revamped




On the climb of Norwood Lane battling wind and gradient




The view from summit of Norwood Lane/Broad Dubb Lane, possibly the clearest the view has been when I have been up here




The view down Broad Dubb Lane




Northbound on the B6451




Got home and found I had not started Strava but from previous data 18.46 miles and 1004ft climbing and despite (or is that `because of) the wind an average speed of 12.6mph


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2018)

A bright and chilly day, beautiful views, some trees showing signs of Autumn but mostly still green canopies to be seen. I needed a 100k ride for September but have been stuck with leading the short rides on Sundays so as the forecast was good I decided to do a solo ride. It's hard to do that distance without company and I'm glad that I haven't had to do many. However, I did have brief company a couple of times as well as exchanging greetings with several other riders enjoying the beautiful day. The road under the little bridge between Warburton and High Legh was completely blocked for bridge repairs which meant a slight detour round Lymm. I was just checking the map to get back onto my route when a couple appeared at the junction who invited me to tag along with them as far as Tatton Park where they were returning back to Altrincham and I was heading through the park. I stopped to watch the deer.






I had decided to go to Waugh Brow farm, a delightful place between Mobberley and Ashley,but it is really a 50 mile route so I added various local extentions at the beginning and end.

I couldn't decide whether to eat the bacon butty first or the orange and blueberry cake.






After stopping for a leaves picture for the photo challenge, I was briefly joined by a group from Congleton on their way back which was nice, but they turned off back towards Tatton.


----------



## Donger (30 Sep 2018)

A great club ride today. For me it came to 39.5 miles, over to the Forest of Dean and back. I languished at the back a bit on most of the easier climbs, but was right in the thick of it when the going got tough, following up a stiff climb up to the Glasshouse with an even tougher climb up over May Hill Common. After a little bit more climbing and some great far-reaching views, we stopped at the Harts Barn centre near Longhope for coffee and cakes. After another long drag of a climb that relegated me to last place again, it was a nice fast return to Gloucester. A great mix of climbs, descents, sprints and slogs today, and another nice ride. Hope you all enjoyed your own rides. Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> A bright and chilly day, beautiful views, some trees showing signs of Autumn but mostly still green canopies to be seen. I needed a 100k ride for September but have been stuck with leading the short rides on Sundays so as the forecast was good I decided to do a solo ride. It's hard to do that distance without company and I'm glad that I haven't had to do many. However, I did have brief company a couple of times as well as exchanging greetings with several other riders enjoying the beautiful day. The road under the little bridge between Warburton and High Legh was completely blocked for bridge repairs which meant a slight detour round Lymm. I was just checking the map to get back onto my route when a couple appeared at the junction who invited me to tag along with them as far as Tatton Park where they were returning back to Altrincham and I was heading through the park. I stopped to watch the deer.
> 
> View attachment 432195
> 
> ...


Hey Katherine.
If you're ever stuck for a ride companion, get it touch. If I'm available (unlikely but you never know) I'll happily come along.
It was great to see you this am.
Hope the ride went well.


----------



## Sjw (30 Sep 2018)

Off and on the bike practising my stopping! I do what I'm told. Excellent advice and so much safer now. Nice little ride but I wish cars were banned on a Sunday. ... just saying!


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Sep 2018)

A brief 7 miles this morning to the bank and Screwfix, before heading off to collect Ms CB's new bed.

My other, more exciting, ride today. Took the Optima Lynx to the back garden. Rode from one side to the other (40ft) 4 times, on bumpy grass. Didn't fall off. Wobbled a bit. Discovered tiller steering is very sensitive. Maybe I'll go over the dog field next for longer runs...


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Sep 2018)

Our second Norfolk ride of the weekend. No frost today but without the sunshine I felt really cold!

It was dull from the off, we rolled out of Geeat Massingham past the duck ponds






We followed a route I’d plotted, but to be honest I’m not sure where we went. I felt a little uninspired today, I think it was the weather, but also the countryside wasn’t overly pretty. The flint and brick houses were.

Jo’s phone sent us along the NCN13, what a mistake! A sh1t filled ditch!
But if we hadn’t have gone that way we wouldn’t have seen




Not long after we stopped for tea and cake




I had a very Pretty cake indeed





In Shereford we saw the highlight of the ride, St Nicholas church with a round tower dating from Saxon times

















Back to Great Massingham via more quiet country lanes, buzzards on high.

38 chilly miles 


https://www.strava.com/activities/1875334740


----------



## bruce1530 (30 Sep 2018)

Didn’t realise how breezy it was today until I got out. Had decided to risk it with short sleeves - it was just about OK, but I think it’ll be warmer gear from now on. Summer has definitely passed.

A few miles from home, was getting annoyed by something rattling. And I also realised I had filled my water bottle, then left it on the kitchen table. So stopped at Kilwinning, bought a bottle of water, and checked the bike over. This was my first ride since putting the full mudguards back on for the winter, and I had forgotten to tighten one of the bolts :-(

Fixed that, then followed the NCN7 towards Glasgow.

After a few more miles, I came to the roadworks where it crosses the A737 - new bypass being constructed. The cycle route had been closed for a couple of months, with a long diversion, but I had been told it had reopened. But I couldn’t see an obvious route through/around the construction site, so took a short detour. Rejoined the NCN7 near Glengarnock, and followed it to Castle Semple Loch visitors centre, near Lochwinnoch.

Coffee & cake.

North again - wind in my face - for a few more miles. Kilbarchan, Elderslie, and into Paisley, where I caught a train towards home - might as well get my moneys worth out of the commuter season ticket! Off the train at Kilwinning, and 5 miles home. The wind had changed again - surprise surprise, it was still in my face!

52km in total.


----------



## hondated (30 Sep 2018)

Well managed to get out early again this morning  but boy was it cold.
Definitely going to put on another layer next Sunday.
Usually I see one or two other cyclists but not this morning. They'd clearly looked at the weather forcaste last night. Still I don't mind as I had the roads to myself. I am lucky being retired because I get too lay in during the week. After having nearly 3 months of not riding as I broke my wrist at the beginning of this year I am now only too grateful to be able to get out on the bike cold weather or not.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 Sep 2018)

Different bike, different day and no flats this time 

Tower poppies on display at the IWMN


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> That did make me laugh!! I personally find the way in from Merrylees to be a bit of a killer, but I’ve gone in and out from all ways and none of them are easy!








.Afew winters ago I was on that same stretch of road past the cemetery down hill towards Newbold ther was a bang and a clatter and a grinding of metal.Pulled into the side of the road to see a car on its roof slowly sliding down the road . The driver manged to get out of the car.went back to check his car.Isaid to him it was his lucky day.Aparently he didn’t feel that lucky He was returning from a local car dealership having arranged a part exchange on a new car.

Not sure how you overturn a car on straight road in cold but dry weather,unless he found the only patch of ice on that stretch of road.


----------



## Paulus (30 Sep 2018)

Only a shortish 20 miles this morning. One of my friends had to be back early. Out through Potters Bar, Brookmans Park, Welham Green and then back through South Mimms, Ridge and over the A1 bridge, up Galley Lane and back to Barnet. a few well earned ales in the Mitre and home.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Sep 2018)

Had a great thrash on the hard tail with son in law, i seem to be firing on all cylinders atm
Must be the cycling to work every day for two weeks..amazing how quickly your legs lose the go..
So nice to have him in my sights all ride instead of wanting a paramedic not that I'm competitive


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Sep 2018)

MTB ride with an old friend who really hasn’t ridden a bike for 20 years! Out on the trails near where I live, just over 8 miles, great catch up and a lovely ride.
Old school 26ers still rock!


----------



## hondated (30 Sep 2018)

cyberknight said:


> No rides this weekend
> Mrs CK in hospital suspected viral inner ear infection she cant stand due to loss of balance and not eaten for a few days due to nauea, given her history with TIA strokes they have transferred her to the stroke unit and they are doing a scan on Monday


Hope by now Mrs CK is feeling better.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Belvoir Blast 100”......

So today was the day for the 2018 Belvoir Blast sportive, a ride I have been anxiously waiting to do for 5-6 months. I’ve been told by various sources that it was definitely one to do because the feed stops were amazing and boy, they weren’t wrong!!

There were six of us due to do it but for various reasons one by one they pulled out so I was a Billy-No-Mates! Setting off just after 8am it was through a few familiar lanes for a couple of miles that I had previously covered through another sportive and also on forum rides. Just 2 1/2 miles had lapsed before the first climb started out of the vale (I believe it to be called Harby Hill) which I would hazard a guess at its steepest was around 10%ish. As I was still warming up at this time there was minimal effort but it still pushed the HR up to max! A left turn at the top and a bit of flats followed and then it was down Stathern hill which I’d covered a month or so ago on a forum ride.

I weaved through a couple more lanes again familiar territory ast Dove Cottage but turning right just before the cafe I had visited a few weeks ago with the chaps off the forum. It was a this stage I encountered a couple of chaps who were riding at a pace I liked and they kindly let me tag along with them. They were very friendly indeed and we all got on really well and stayed together for the remainder of the ride (well, 2 of us anyway but I’ll get onto that in a bit!)

I did splinter off for a short while through Barkestone and it was coming out of here I could see what was to be major climb no 2. Looking in the distance I could see the all too familiar silhouette of Belvoir Castle and what I thought was a long straight road.

Turns out it wasn’t that straight......

It kicked up very gently and I had an inkling there was a climb imminent and so I dropped off pace wise in anticipation of this. As I approached the wooded area it kicked up but being the naive soul I am I ground it out in big gears hoping it wasn’t all that.

Turns out it was “all that.” And then some! The bloody thing went round a bend and kicked up again! In fact it kicked up to 14% and I was spent as my legs were on fire and my HR had hit 192 which is 12bpm above my max!!

Dropping quickly to granny gears I just totally relaxed and in doing so got up it, even though I’d have been quicker getting off and walking! On reflection it turns out I’d just done one of the UK Top 100 climbs which @13 rider had kindly pointed out to me upon analysing my strava stats so to do that was a hell of an accomplishment.

Passing through Belvoir village it was time for the first feed station at Woolsthorpe and time to test these cakes that people have raved about so much. Everything was homemade and there was no fancy gels/ bars in sight- just damn good cakes!

I regrouped with the other two fellas I’d met earlier (although one did saunter past me on the big climb only to stop at the top and wait for his mate) at the feed stop and had 10 mins or so in cake heaven with them!




We set off for the next 30 mile stint and it was an immediate climb out of Woolsthorpe and it gently eased off once we crossed the A607 at Croxton Kerrial. This 30 mile section was quite easy by comparison- mainly flat- and the only real slog was around Rutland Water and to the feed stop at Wing. One of the chaps was really struggling and we took it in turns to tow him around. Turns out he’d been out the night before til 4am to celebrate his sons 16th, I was impressed he actually turned out at all!!








^feed stop at Wing.

Setting off again we embarked upon the hardest section of the ride coming out of Rutland back into Leicestershire. To say this section is lumpy is a gross understatement, add the fact we were heading west for a bit into the wind as well and it made for tough riding indeed. Climbing out of Braunstone we got split up a bit but regrouped and it was at this stage one of the chaps had enough, and said to the other to carry on and once we’d worked out his route back me and the other fella continued on our way. More ups and downs followed but before long we were at feed #3 having done 82 miles. As the other shorter routes merged by this stage the place was quite depleted of cakes but there was enough to satiate our appetites.

I pointed out to Ian that there was about 18 to go and it should be pretty steady now as we had to head back into the vale. And so it was- a nice drop into Long Clawson preceded a tough flat section into a cold headwind but once we’d done that we changed direction back into Hose village where the end was and so for the last 5 miles or so the wind was behind us.

We ran down a few riders who left the last feed a good 10 minutes before us and crossed the line in 6 hours 19 having done a total of 100.1 miles and both spent. The other fella Jonno was there waiting to see us cross the line and pick up our medals and goodie bags.

This was everything I’d hoped it would be and more and I will definitely do this one again, hopefully with better weather!

Anyway, that’s enough s**te from me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1875733634
https://www.relive.cc/view/1875733634


----------



## TigerT (30 Sep 2018)

Just for once, the weather forecast was spot on today. Cool to start with but warming up to around 20 degrees and no strong winds anywhere!

Based on this I braved short bibs and sleeves for probably the last time this year and set out around 10am to try my new favourite coffee and cake ride over to Winterthur. Had a good ride over. legs were feeling very good if a little cold as although the sun was out, it was no yet making too much difference. 

So Coffee and cake time. One thing I like about Switzerland is that however hot or cold it is people still sit outside cafes. In Winter you'll just find they've added furry seat covers and provided blankets! Not needed today though - just as I arrived, it started to warm up. So after a pleasant half hour watching the world pass by, it was time to head home and spend the afternoon doing my tax return..... 

So ignoring the tax return, 1 day late won't hurt :-). I decided to try out the newly resurfaced cycle route through the Töss valley. It's a beautiful route made even better by a new super smooth surface for about 15km's. Really enjoyed it. From there it's over the hill to Pfäffikon and a stop for lunch.

I still didn't want to go home, so took the long way around the Pfäffikersee and headed down to the Greifensee and took the long way around that as well.

By now it was starting to cool down again so it was time to start heading home. A great ride. Fantastic to still be out in the sun at the end of September.

106 km's today and my 4th Metric 100 this month. So happy with that considering up until last year I'd only managed 3 ever!

Here are a couple of photos and a map.



The bike appreciated the luxury of furry seat covers at the coffee stop


Smiling my way through the Töss Valley


The excellent new cycle path


Taking a rest by the Pfäffikersee


and the map


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Today’s ride I shall entitle “Belvoir Blast 100”......
> 
> So today was the day for the 2018 Belvoir Blast sportive, a ride I have been anxiously waiting to do for 5-6 months. I’ve been told by various sources that it was definitely one to do because the feed stops were amazing and boy, they weren’t wrong!!
> 
> ...


Well done Chris . Good speed considering all the upness . Terrace hill is a brute I did warn you . Very similar route to the Rutland cicle sportive I did just starting from Rutland water not Hose . Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## hondated (30 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, that's one of the things I truly love about this thread - looking at the photos of the amazing scenery.


+1


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done Chris . Good speed considering all the upness . Terrace hill is a brute I did warn you . Very similar route to the Rutland cicle sportive I did just starting from Rutland water not Hose . Glad you enjoyed it



Cheers @13 rider, you did indeed warm me! I don’t think the elevation was quite what my wahoo said but it was at least 5,000 ft I’d say. I know you’ve ridden those lanes loads of times but we should all have a go at it next year!


----------



## iancity (30 Sep 2018)

Awful awful ride. Have not been out for a week due to the wind, don't really enjoy it when it gets up to 16+, which it was today, but itching to get out, so braved it...wish I hadn't really. No energy, too hard riding into it, no enjoyment.
8 paltry miles at under 10 mph...as the ride is entitled, the wind better do one soon


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Sep 2018)

iancity said:


> Awful awful ride. Have not been out for a week due to the wind, don't really enjoy it when it gets up to 16+, which it was today, but itching to get out, so braved it...wish I hadn't really. No energy, too hard riding into it, no enjoyment.
> 8 paltry miles at under 10 mph...as the ride is entitled, the wind better do one soon
> View attachment 432349
> 
> ...




Well done for getting out there.


----------



## hondated (30 Sep 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 432316
> View attachment 432317
> View attachment 432318
> View attachment 432319
> ...


Phew glad to see that as I thought I was the only one still riding a 26"er and also a Specialised in red & white. Mines a Hard Rock. Took mine out last week having literally not used it for years and I just loved the freedom of being away from traffic. Mind you I pushed it up hills rather than rode as it felt too hard.
Would you believe at 67 I have only just learnt you can get "sticky " shoes to ride a MBK. Very tempted now to flog my motorbike to buy an Embk as I should imagine they would be fun.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2018)

For a brief while yesterday the hybrid make a odd noise but which then stopped. Today however the rear wheel was plainly was not happy so just 10 miles and then found out the problem – a broken spoke, just too late to visit LBS today. Was distinctly colder than yesterday and the 10 miles included a brief out and back ride as I discovered the long sleeve jersey alone was not enough

Discovered windfarms are now wind parks, or at least in the case of the one at Knabs Ridge





Further to the west on Penny Pot Lane the view westwards


----------



## Stonechat (30 Sep 2018)

Club ride today with Hounslow and District Wheelers

We were due originally to go to California Country Park, near Finchampstead, instead we went to Billingbear Gold Course

We avoided our normal going through Windsor Great Park due to the Windsor half marathon.
However we soon got snagged in traffic etc at Windsor.
Not far through When I had a puncture,
We headed on a fairly circuiitous route through Touchen End and Twyford, Return was throughDrft road and Widsor, different to outward mostly.

We were not going hard as one of our number was still recovering from an op .
Average was about 15 mph

Ride is on the garmin as 45.2 miles, but I cannot upload it it seems to be corrupt

I might be able to get in cleared

Pre ride dog walk convinced me to add layers
Quite warm by the end


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2018)

Sunday's ride was almost twice as long as it needed to be thanks to a bit of forgetfulness. A bottlebank & shopping run, but having emptied the bottles from my backpack I realised that I'd left my lock at home. Seemed a shame to waste a reasonable day so I returned home the long way, picked up the lock and went out again on another extended loop.

30 miles with plenty of this...


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2018)

hondated said:


> Hope by now Mrs CK is feeling better.


A lot better thanks, she is managing stairs now ok on her and can be left on her own, went on the club run yesterday and she was fine and had even managed to make sunday dinner before i got back .


----------



## Old jon (1 Oct 2018)

The weather is being kind, yet another fair morning happened. Still riding the easy ( ?? ) bike with all those gears so I foolishly reckoned a bit more climbing might be in order. Not really serious climbing, a bit more than a thousand feet in twenty five and a bit miles and by ‘eck I feel it now. Grumbling lower limbs . . .

A sensible place to start is the beginning, so I pedalled the bike away from home in the direction of Holbeck. This, when I concentrate, can allow the ride to take routes to different places. The first different place was Hunslet, I have not ridden through there since March or so and the same applies to all the rest of the ride. John O’ Gaunts and Oulton, pass the station and turn left to cross both the canal and the river. And start climbing again. Fitness is still lacking and on the second rise to Swillington I stopped. Gasping for breath and all that. Anyway, while resting I was admiring the large number of cuts and ( small ) holes in the front tyre, as you do. ‘Oooh, what’s that shiny bit?’ turned out to be a sliver of glass about 2 mm long stuck in the tyre. So I extracted the glass from the tyre’s embrace and went on my way. Why did I bother? There were bigger empty cuts all around the tyre, a Durano plus with about 2500 miles of use. It had coped perfectly well all by itself but I could not bring myself to leave the bit of glass in there. Oh well.

After Swillington there is Garforth, and this town can only be left by ascending. I stayed on the A 642 all the way to the lights at, you guessed, the top, and then turned left for the road to Barwick In Elmet.

 

Took a left turn again for the road to Scholes, crossed the erstwhile railway bridge, thank you Dr. Beeching, and reached the A 64. Another left then right onto Thorner Lane, left again for Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes and the A 58 and ish down to the Fforde Grene junction. I think that is how the pub’s name was spelt, who checks these things? Anyway, some incident had given the police an excuse to block what seemed to be the entire junction. I turned left again to climb Easterly Road and eventually found a right turn which allowed me to meander around an area I have not visited since my youth, and find my way to Stony Rock Lane via Compton Road and then back home. Probably added a couple of miles for the inept detour, but that is fine. Grin still in place.

A map with the detour bits obscured,


----------



## Fonze (1 Oct 2018)

Truly awful windy day, about blew me off my bike 
But got 30km in and after bit of a blowout over the weekend back at it ..
Feels like winters just round the corner ..


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Oct 2018)

Commute to work and back. My lad came home and wanted to go to the park for some BMX practice. Bunny hops, wheelies and manuals apparently. I tagged along, pushing the Optima Lynx. After the weekends success of 40ft without falling off (over?), longer runs were required. The park is bumpy grass, but plenty big enough. My lad fell off lots, me, well I wobbled here and there but stayed upright. Managed 1.5 miles, lots of stop/start practice, and low speed stuff as the average was only 5 mph. Not sure I like the hub gearing, but it will do for now. And the boom needs to go out a fair bit too. I rode the last 0.2 miles on tarmac





You'll excuse the non-cycling attire, was in the middle of pulling up the bathroom floor when the 'lets go to the park' suggestion was made.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2018)

Went out to join the Free Wheel North ride in Maryhill, but for some reason couldn't be bothered with it.
Baled out after only a few miles and headed home.

Thankfully I wasn't in long until my Mrs asked me if I could collect something in Kirkintilloch.

Nice easy 7 or 8 miles all along the canal.
Cleared the clouds from my head .
Around 25 miles in total.

Does anyone else ever go out in a group , then think they can't be bothered with it ?


----------



## Donger (1 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Does anyone else ever go out in a group , then think they can't be bothered with it ?



I've baled out of a club ride in the past when it was all just nose to the bars, ass in the air stuff. Can't be bothered with racing about just to prove how fast you raced about!


----------



## delb0y (1 Oct 2018)

Just a 10 mile lap of the lanes this evening. Notable for the fact it was the first ride on the Tricross this year. As you may recall, back in the spring / summer I stripped the Tricross down to just the frame and built it back up, with a touring bike front chainset. It was a learning project, and there was lots of it. Most of all it's been a struggle to get the front derailleur working across all three chain rings. I think the derailleur I bought (cheap, eBay!) isn't quite compatible - it's not adjustable really and I think the down-tube is at the wrong angle for a mountain bike changer and is also very slightly too small diameter, so there's been a lot of tweaking. But with some packing and lots of patience I think I'm there. 

It was a pleasure to be able to zip along with far less effort than the wide tyres and upright position of the Giant demands. In fact my new gearing felt a little low for a roadbike - but then it was a flat ride. 

Most of all I'm delighted that it didn't fall apart on me.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2018)

Donger said:


> I've baled out of a club ride in the past when it was all just nose to the bars, ass in the air stuff. Can't be bothered with racing about just to prove how fast you raced about!


Free wheel rides are the opposite. Plod along chatting. I'm usually ok with it but some days I get so far then head off on my own.
Maybe a bit antisocial on what is billed as a social ride.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Oct 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Today’s ride I shall entitle “Belvoir Blast 100”......
> 
> So today was the day for the 2018 Belvoir Blast sportive, a ride I have been anxiously waiting to do for 5-6 months. I’ve been told by various sources that it was definitely one to do because the feed stops were amazing and boy, they weren’t wrong!!
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Oct 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Well done


Thank you!!


----------



## C R (2 Oct 2018)

Sunday's ride was great, if a tad chilly to start with. Temperature was around 5C, so wore tights under the shorts, long sleeve top and full finger gloves.

The intention was to do the route I cut short last week. Out at six thirty, daylight was just about insinuating itself as I set off through town towards Droitwich, but by the time I got to Claines, morning light was already in force, with fewer clouds than it had been forecast. This was the view of the Malverns over Claines church from the A449 bridge







And an attempt at an arty farty shot of the sunrise






From there followed the back lanes towards the Droitwich canal





And on to Droitwich up and down the lanes. On the way into the town I triggered a speed sign, 14 mph on a slight uphill, must do better. Town was quiet and I soon was on my way towards Hanbury, riding towards the slowly rising sun. Stopped at Hanbury Wharf for a drink and a nut bar, while enjoying the view of the canals. Here is where the Droitwich canal joins the Worcester to Birmingham canal.




While I was here a guy with a fat bike joined the canal path Droitwich way. It looked a fancy bike, but seeing how it bounced along the path it didn't look a particularly comfortable ride.

Onwards after the rest it was a right towards Crawle. Really quiet country lanes, with loads of pheasants around. Took the left for Grafton Flyford at the Trench lane junction. This road is surrounded by trees in quite a few places, with beautiful tunnel views such as this






A bit further down a group of pheasants scattered flying for a few metres in front of me, and then a large bird of prey, I think it was an owl, came from over the hedge, and flew ahead of me for a couple of hundred metres. A majestic sight, quiet and confident, compated to the noisy pheasants.

Once I reached the A422 it was a left, and then right for North Piddle, then Naunton Beauchamp an from there to Pinvin. Crossed the A44 and then right over the ford to Drakes Broughton.

After that, the lanes for Wadborough, Littleworth and down Norton for home.

33.4 miles at 14mph.


----------



## galaxy (2 Oct 2018)

Down in Carmarthenshire for Mums funeral. Bought the Caravan down for 10 days. After walking the Dog got the bikes out for a short spin. Nice 16 smiles taking in the closed toad Circuit. 
Did a few circuits. Lovely new Tarmac surface. Then a circuit round the Country Park. Next foot is with Gower in the background


----------



## galaxy (2 Oct 2018)

View attachment 432539
Down in Carmarthenshire for Mums funeral. Bought the Caravan down for 10 days. After walking the Dog got the bikes out for a short spin. Nice 16 smiles taking in the closed toad Circuit. 
Did a few circuits. Lovely new Tarmac surface. Then a circuit round the Country Park. Next foot is with Gower in the back


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Oct 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Windy and Hilly”......

....the “Gentle with Gemma” series of sister-in-law recovery rides resumed today with part seven after a nine-week hiatus and what a day she bloody picked to go out on! 

I was all set to do a social “recovery” ride in my pain cave on Zwift but a last minute message from Gem pleading with me to take her out on a ride won out and so I rushed home from work, chucked everything in the car and drove to hers because I was still delicate from Sunday, it was blowing a small gale and quite frankly, I couldn’t be arsed to ride the 3 1/2 miles uphill to hers!

I didn’t really have a clue where to go or what to do at first as it’s pretty lumpy in any direction from hers but eventually I had a route in my head which eliminated a lot of climbing and we set off for a nice roll downhill along Copt Oak Road for a good 2 miles or so before turning right towards the top of beacon hill crossroads. The plan was to go straight on here to the junction at the top of sharply hill, do a U-ey and head back to said crossroads to then turn left back to hers. The crosswind at this point however meant it would’ve been a headwind once we’d turned so I sacked off that idea and came up with another plan.......

....which was to roll down sharply hill into Newtown Linford, turn right near the bottom and head for the trees to shelter from the wind a bit. 

The trade off meant that this would involve a climb back home.

Polly Botts Lane to be precise. Those who are familiar with Charnwood Forest will know that, whilst not the most gruelling of climbs, it’s a punchy little number-especially for a newbie-with a gradual rise to start, a right hand bend and then a good steep 200-yard-plus kick up to the junction with Priory Lane at Ulverscroft where it ends. 

Perfect for someone who hasn’t ridden since July 23rd.....

I was personally not in any mood to break PRs and so I dropped into low gears and gently spun up it right alongside Gemma, who laboured up it on her mountain bike with big knobbly tyres but superb gearing. Looking back at the strava stats we did it in a respectable 8m15 for a mile long slog, but I was more impressed that she got up it first go, having not ridden much.








From there it was left down Priory Lane for a lumpy mile or so before turning off into Whitwick Road where we reflected on her remarkable effort up a challenging hill. Turning left onto Old House Lane I pondered having a crack at a segment I know that @13 rider has his eye on but the headwind put me off so I wimped out (not that I’d have beat him anyway!)

At the end of here it was left and left again back to gems house where we had a brew and reflected on the success of the ride.

10.4 miles in 1:01- no records broken but a big achievement for Gem, and a nice leg warmer for her half marathon on Sunday.

Anyway, that’s enough s**te from me.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1879787651
https://www.relive.cc/view/1879787651


----------



## DCLane (2 Oct 2018)

Wakefield on a Tuesday evening has a chaingang. My 14yo's now old enough to join in so he went along. Fine: he races.

Except I joined in: https://www.strava.com/activities/1880003999


----------



## Salar (3 Oct 2018)

@galaxy

That's part of my riding area. I know those paths well.

We are fortunate in Carmarthenshire to have so many miles of traffic free riding.


----------



## derrick (3 Oct 2018)

Changed our evening route as the roads seem to be getting busy. And the nights are drawing in. Started at 4-30 instead of 6-30. Found a route its a bit round the houses in parts, but not to many cars. Apart from the last 3 miles. Ended up at the local for a couple of beers.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1880088602


----------



## 13 rider (3 Oct 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Today’s ride I shall entitle “Windy and Hilly”......
> 
> ....the “Gentle with Gemma” series of sister-in-law recovery rides resumed today with part seven after a nine-week hiatus and what a day she bloody picked to go out on!
> 
> ...


Not you as well I have enough problems with @Supersuperleeds pinching my Koms


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Not you as well I have enough problems with @Supersuperleeds pinching my Koms



I do believe I was first to try it..........and some other eagle eyed so and so spied it on my strava..... been knocked out of the top ten now though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2018)

Back on the bike after a few days and I decided to give the Raleigh an airing. I was pressed for time a little so started off on a regular route: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot. But then varied it by taking an alternative lane to Upton Magna (bypassing Withington) and heading into town via Uffington and Sundorne Road. I went along the riverside a bit then across the English Bridge and home via Belle Vue.

Things didn't start too well when a mile into the ride I realised I had nothing in my pockets (no phone and no keys to get back in) which meant heading back to the start to pick those up and try again. After that the ride went fairly well.

I did get stuck behind a tractor for a while after Longnor (not for too long though) then on the way to Cressage I encountered a couple of cyclists riding side by side and the one on my side of the lane stuck to his line so I had to jink round him - rather impolite I thought.

Today seemed to be the day for people to give _just _enough room on overtaking. Nothing I could call dangerous but again, not polite so I was glad not to be spending too long on any busier roads.

The lane I took between Rodington and Upton Magna was fairly pleasant but I think works better in the other direction where the gradient and (usually) the wind are in your favour. Getting down by the weir in Shrewsbury I notice that a little cafe has appeared which might be worth investigating.

36.2 miles today at 14.7 mph average.





View to the Wrekin from Cressage Bridge. Looking much more autumnal than it did only a week ago.





Roses blooming at Eaton Constantine.





On the way to Uppington.





The view from Downton which would be a lot nicer without pylons marching across the landscape.


----------



## Fonze (3 Oct 2018)

Nearly fell into pot hole from hell, must be 8" deep ridiculous ..
Completed 40km today with brisk breeze, pretty shattered now ..
Lot cooler so wearing some wind proof and wintry bits and bobs ..
Come back summer


----------



## 13 rider (3 Oct 2018)

Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .




A like for carrying on not for the accident. Well done, and. I hope your black eye goes down soon.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .



Glad you made it home ok mate and you’re on the mend, swarky bridge is dodgy enough driving let alone cycling! There’s one little bit Stanton side that really narrows off and it’s usually give and take with the traffic. It causes mayhem most mornings and evenings there. Nice to see a motorist showing a bit of compassion.

As per @welsh dragon, a like for completing the ride and not the accident and injuries!


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Oct 2018)

Home as quick as I could, hopped on to the bike for a quick spin before dark. 19 miles with an average of 17.5 mph. Time for home made chicken, mushroom and Tarragon stew, lovely.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .


Liked for the ride obvs, hope you heal quickly


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Oct 2018)

To work, from work. Needed the ride home to clear the grey matter after a day in the classroom on NEBOSH. 1 day down, 11 to go....


----------



## gavgav (3 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Back on the bike after a few days and I decided to give the Raleigh an airing. I was pressed for time a little so started off on a regular route: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot. But then varied it by taking an alternative lane to Upton Magna (bypassing Withington) and heading into town via Uffington and Sundorne Road. I went along the riverside a bit then across the English Bridge and home via Belle Vue.
> 
> Things didn't start too well when a mile into the ride I realised I had nothing in my pockets (no phone and no keys to get back in) which meant heading back to the start to pick those up and try again. After that the ride went fairly well.
> 
> ...



Yes I spotted that cafe on a ride towards the end of last week and thought the same


----------



## Mrs M (3 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .


Ouch 
GWS


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .



I thought that sympathetic SUV drivers only existed in fantasy. Hope you have no lasting damage.


----------



## colly (3 Oct 2018)

Fonze said:


> Nearly fell into pot hole from hell, must be 8" deep ridiculous ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 432648



Looks like someone already has....and left their trousers behind.


----------



## colly (3 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .


Sorry to hear about your bump and glad you are OK. A black eye and a fat lip huh ? Pics would have been good


----------



## Donger (3 Oct 2018)

Nice to hear some good news after an accident. Glad you are OK, @13 rider.

A nice midweek evening ride for me with Claire and @Dark46. A clockwise loop, mostly on quiet lanes, but with a short dash along the A38, taking in Haresfield, Standish and Whitminster, before catching the tail end of a fantastic sunset over the Severn at Frampton. By that time all lights were blazing and it was pitch black all the way home. Heard an owl at one point, and I narrowly missed a low flying bat with my forehead. Then Claire dropped a chain, and it was quite interesting putting it back on in the dark. This night riding lark really makes you concentrate on the road ahead of you, and I, for one, had no idea what speed we had been doing, as I couldn't read my speedo. A nice change, doing half the ride in the dark, though. Started in glorious sunshine, and it stayed dry when it got dark. Another 23.5 miles done.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dark46 (3 Oct 2018)

Great ride with Claire and @Donger on our usual Wednesday night ride. As we looked the other way than normal it was good to see the sunset as it was in front tonight.

I missed Claire dropping her chain as I had sped off in the distance like a t**t hoping to get as PB! I missed it by 1s. So it wasn't worth the effort. Then rightly so got told off by Claire! 

I have to say I love my lights as they do a great job of making me seen , but just need to remind myself to stay at the back as not to blind Coaire and @Donger . As my rear light is a bit big and bright!

A great 23.3 miles for me and as always with these 2 pleasure, even if I'm a t**t at times.


----------



## Dark46 (4 Oct 2018)

@13 rider Glad to hear you were a bit up and you are well on the way to recovery from the spill.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .


Another like for sharing with us. I hope the injuries heal quickly.


----------



## colly (4 Oct 2018)

An early am ride out for me today. Not far but I've been lethargic all this week and I felt I needed something to shake it off.
So it was up and out for 6am, which given that for ages I hummed and hawed about getting out of bed wasn't too bad.

Out and down to Oakwood Clock, a left towards town and down to the lights at the Fforde Grene (as was) to pick up Easterly Road.
Up to Oakwood Lane and then on up to the ring road via Wellington Hill, north on the A58 and turned up towards Shadwell.
Straight through Slaid Hill to Moortown and back to Oakwood Clock. Another loop down and up Easterly Road and that was it.

12 miles and 700 ft of up. Fixed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28394781


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> An early am ride out for me today. Not far but I've been lethargic all this week and I felt I needed something to shake it off.
> So it was up and out for 6am, which given that for ages I hummed and hawed about getting out of bed wasn't too bad.
> 
> Out and down to Oakwood Clock, a left towards town and down to the lights at the Fforde Grene (as was) to pick up Easterly Road.
> ...


Fair play for finding the motivation to get out at that ungodly hour!


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2018)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts healing slow going . Day off work early in the month so time for an imperial century ride . Out the door at 0730 heading to the Vale of Belvior . Anstey ,Cossington ,Saxibly and a quick descent into the vale at Long Clawson . A quick tour of the vale grabbing a few veloviewer squares just a couple of dead end farm tracks today . Crossed the A1 at Long Bennington then onto to the tea rooms at Fulbeck for a lovely fry up . I got to the cafe at 60 miles at 17.5 mph . While sitting eating watching the trees outside I realised this was down to a tailwind so I had the prospect of 50 miles of headwind home . Had thoughts of carrying on to Lincoln to catch the train home but was struggling to get the required miles in. So original plan it is . Back on the bike to Foston to cross the A1 .Allington Woolsthorpe and a steady climb up to Belvior castle then a quick descent left turn on to a 4 mile dead straight road into the headwind at 1 point I was doing 11 mph on the flat . Ground my way along it turned right for Stathern for rest from the wind but faced with Stathern hill to climb out of the vale . The 1 problem with cycling to and from the vale is the climb out they are all awful . Made heavy work of getting up the hill today the right turn halfway up put me into the headwind again . That's all the major climbing done so just ground my way home . Eastwell along the ridge to Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington and home . 112 miles at 15.6mph so slower coming home but another month chalked off some veloviewer squares grabbed and got home safe without any mishaps  a good day if a bit of hard work . Stay safe everyone


----------



## galaxy (4 Oct 2018)

Lighthouse Up close



View of the Lighthouse across the Beech



The entrance for Boats into the Port



The building of the New Lifeboat Station




Ride out through the lanes to Bury Port.


----------



## galaxy (4 Oct 2018)

I need some photos posting lesson


----------



## gavgav (4 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Finally getting round to writing up Sundays ride which had a bit of an incident  in it . Set off early for a planned 70 miler from Leicester to Derby subburds around the Toyota plant to grab some velo viewer squares . Took my normal route . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Shepherd ,Breedon ,Melbourne and Walton from here is a nice descent on the causeway to Swarkstone bridge a quite narrow raised section of road . I was cruising along about 25mph keeping up with the traffic . At this point I think I glanced to my left when I looked forward the car in fronts brake lights were on  only slowing I thought , oh s*** he's stopping at a pinch point ,anchors on full and wheels lock up just as I feel the rear wheel leaving the ground the front wheel makes contact with the cars bumper and I face plant into the rear window of the SUV and I'm on the floor .I'm fine myself surrounded by people talking about calling an ambulance but apart from a bloody nose I seem ok so I turn down the offer . People help me clean myself up with tissues and water and I stop the nose bleeding and I feel ok . After checking the car then my bike for damage thankfully no damage to either . I swap details with the driver just incase he discovers any damage I am insured through British cycling . I must say the driver took it incredibly well and wasn't angry . He asked me to let him now when I got home safe which was a nice touch . Refused an offer of a lift home and let everyone go as we were causing gridlock .Sat there for 15 mins letting the traffic ease and taking everything in . So what to do head home ,call for a lift or carry on ? . I decided to carry on for a few miles to see how I was .Well I amazingly felt fine and just carried .After about an hour I could see out the corner of my eye a swelling . Anyway stopped after 2 hrs and texted the driver to say I was fine and he texted back wishing me well . Completed the ride got my velo viewer squares and increased my max square . Walked in home to be greeted by what the **** have you done , looked in the mirror and I have a massive black eye  and fat lip . My sister who is quite medically pratical having worked in the NHS for years so summoned . She cleaned my wounds and checked me over . I spent Sunday with an ice pack on my eye and the swelling did go down . Other than cuts and bruises I am absolutely fine which considering everything is amazing got away with it really . Thanks to everyone who stopped and helped and the driver who didn't get angry and has texted again to check I was ok on Monday . Stay safe out there I know how quick it can go wrong . I expect to be ribbed quite a lot on Sundays ride .


Glad you weren’t more seriously injured! Hope the injuries are healing nicely.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Oct 2018)

I planned a bit of exploring.
Going out of Glasgow on the canal to Kirkintilloch, then joining the old Kelvin valley railway path.
I've rode it before to Milton of Campsie and Lennoxtown.
Today I planned to go in the opposite direction .
Not so easy .
The path soon vanished. Poor and confused signs so I ended up taking a route along some back roads heading in what I reckoned was roughly the right direction.
Very hilly with hedges so it was wing and a prayer. 
Eventually saw the M80 but not much else.
First time ever I stopped and used my phone for directions back to a main road I would know.
Eventually got back on to A80 heading to Stepps and back into Glasgow.
I enjoyed the farm roads . Must have been on them for half an hour with no cars.

Couple of local trips either side of that and I clocked up 50 miles.


----------



## Katherine (4 Oct 2018)

Only having a short time available, I rode to the Imperial War Museum (North), to see the poppies 'Wave'. 
Even though, it's much smaller instalation than the original, it was still an impressive sight. I thought it was lovely 












It was early evening so I mostly went on the canal and loop line, using the cycle paths to keep away from the traffic .
Only 14 miles but nice to get out.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts healing slow going . Day off work early in the month so time for an imperial century ride .



Sorry to hear about your 'incident' but well done & getting back out & doing a century so soon after  I noticed you did an extra 0.1 mile than me today on the CC strava leaderboard  Was a tough ride today for me with the headwind at points, kept thinking about cutting my ride short, but got to Malton, then headed down to Strensal & then it was too late to cut it short, didn't have my train pass, so had to ride home 112.3 miles


----------



## Salar (5 Oct 2018)

galaxy said:


> I need some photos posting lesson



Burry Port Harbour.

My dog walking beach.


----------



## galaxy (5 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> Burry Port Harbour.
> 
> My dog walking beach.


Might see you down there next few days. 
You have some lovely places to walk and cycle


----------



## Salar (5 Oct 2018)

@galaxy 

Yes we are spoilt. I'm normally there 2 or 3 times a week with the dog, when the tide is out.

There's also a new bike path just outside of Burry Port. If you need any info on local routes just ask.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2018)

Soltydog said:


> Sorry to hear about your 'incident' but well done & getting back out & doing a century so soon after  I noticed you did an extra 0.1 mile than me today on the CC strava leaderboard  Was a tough ride today for me with the headwind at points, kept thinking about cutting my ride short, but got to Malton, then headed down to Strensal & then it was too late to cut it short, didn't have my train pass, so had to ride home 112.3 miles


Only 112.3 . Yes tough ride home


----------



## galaxy (5 Oct 2018)

Might see you on the beech then


----------



## galaxy (5 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> @galaxy
> 
> Yes we are spoilt. I'm normally there 2 or 3 times a week with the dog, when the tide is out.
> 
> There's also a new bike path just outside of Burry Port. If you need any info on local routes just ask.


Excellent. Where’s the new cycle path.


----------



## Salar (5 Oct 2018)

It starts at the western end of Burry Port, beside the fields opposite where the road width is reduced.(Car boot sales on Saturdays in the field so a bit manic with cars). Signposts say canal route off the main road between Pembrey / Kidwelly.

https://www.sustrans.org.uk/news/new-traffic-free-route-pembrey

You can ride on into Kidwelly, not much there apart from a castle.

You can also ride back from Kidwelly on a rough track which follows the coast and marshes but it gets flooded, you need an mtb for that stretch.


----------



## Old jon (5 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> An early am ride out for me today. Not far but I've been lethargic all this week and I felt I needed something to shake it off.
> So it was up and out for 6am, which given that for ages I hummed and hawed about getting out of bed wasn't too bad.
> 
> Out and down to Oakwood Clock, a left towards town and down to the lights at the Fforde Grene (as was) to pick up Easterly Road.
> ...



Well, you learn something every day, but really.

_Two_ six o' clocks in a day??


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Oct 2018)

Been a tiring week at work, and needed a head clearing/thinking time ride. Headed up to WGP, out through Ascot and then down to Windlesham. Home via Lightwater and Chobham. A much needed and enjoyed 33 miles. The sun came out 3 miles from home, the rest of the ride in a bit of mist.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Oct 2018)

Just a short one today but I got my brother out on his bike for the first time since March.

We headed along the cycle path to Telford Way then took a left and made our way round to Sydney Avenue where we had a coffee stop at the new cafe I mentioned recently (Polly's Kitchen). Nice coffee and although there are no specific facilities for visiting cyclists they have lots of fence space to lean the bike against/lock to. Could make this a regular stop-off when riding in company.

After our stop I took Doug along the riverside to Water Lane where we headed into and around the town centre before dropping down to the Welsh Bridge end of The Quarry and riding back through the park to head out of town via Sutton. Not sure I would have brought Doug this way if iI'd realised how crowded the centre was going to be (all good for the shops though).

Doug ran out of energy on the final bit of climbing and it's clear that he has lost a lot of bike fitness but he seems to have enjoyed and if I can persuade him out again I'm sure that can be rectified.

11.1 miles at 9.5 mph average.






On Sydney Avenue.





Drinks on the veranda at Polly's Kitchen





Shrewsbury's Oktoberfest is being set up in The Quarry.





A bit further on, the park is looking autumnal now.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2018)

A week off work consisting mostly of housework, waiting for BT to sort out the transfer & set up of broadband & TV (problems still ongoing!) and cycling.

Monday - 50km ride up to and through Ipswich to Westerfield, then out to Martlesham and home via Waldringfield & Newbourne




Wednesday - 100km ride making the route up as I went - Through Ipswich and out to Sproughton, Burstall, Aldham & Hadleigh, then up towards Stowmarket through Semer & Bildeston, but cutting cross country part way ending up in Needham Market because of a side road I'd not taken before and wanted to see where it went (Battisford Tye & Battisford, ending up at Barking it turrns out). Then home via Claydon, Westerfield & Bucklesham




Today - A 50 miler in beautiful sunshine & warm conditions (once the mist had lifted) through Ipswich, out to Wherstead and through Woolverstone and Chelmondiston down to Shotley before heading out to Holbrook & Alton Water via Erwarton & Harkstead. From there it was back to Ipswich via Tattingstone and Wherstead (again) with a loop being taken around the top of the town to get to the Bucklesham road home.




Back to work on Saturday for seven straight days of commuting.


----------



## Aravis (6 Oct 2018)

It was Imperial Century a Month time again yesterday, and a picture-perfect day for cycling. Not a breath of noticeable wind throughout. I could have gone anywhere, so naturally I headed for Birmingham:









A figure-of-eight heading north from Gloucester initially.

I'd picked out the road passing Lower Bittell Reservoir, near Barnt Green, as possibly very attactive, but the trees obscure the water almost completely. After the big climb of Lickey Hill I headed eastwards through the southern outskirts of Birmingham. It's an area of extraordinary contrast. At this point you're running along the spine of England, the lands to the north draining to the river Trent. I noticed a farm call Wast Hill, I name I know from the very long tunnel on the Worcester and Birmingham canal burrowing far below.

Earlswood lakes were formed by damming the river Blythe, the waters of which make their way eventually to the Trent. Living hear to the tidal Severn, these seem like exotic far away lands.









Much lower water levels than on my previous visit in August last year.

I returned via Croome Park, crossing the river at Upton. Heading out of Upton I saw a tandem ahead which I seemed to be catching, so I looked forward to a chat. As I approached it stopped while the pilot inspected something on the front. Moments later as I spun my way up the hill it shot past and disappeared into the distance.

I resumed riding centuries just over three years ago, after a very long gap, and this was the hundredth since then.


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Oct 2018)

Friday's ride, my first proper ride for three weeks as all my leisure time has been taken up with clearing up damage from storm Ali. For once a day off w*rk coincided with some decent weather, once the morning's rain had cleared. I started my loop heading north over the Windydoors climb, down to Stow then up the 15% to Lauder Common, where I stopped for some photos. 





Above is looking east with the road pointing towards Dirrington Great and Little Law on the horizon. Where the road disappears is the start of a Strava segment called 'can you hit 50'. There wasn't enough of a tailwind for that, but at 40 mph a suicidal sheep walked out in front of me, fortunately for both of us it saw me at the last moment. 
Feeling lucky I continued east on the A697, a main road I normally avoid due to the number of HGVs and suicidal sales reps. The dozen or so waggons which passed me all overtook in a safe manner fully on the other side of the white line, but were invariably followed by a string of lemmings in cars who continued to overtake even when no longer safe due to approaching blind corners. I was passed by one sales rep type in an Audi doing about 80 mph in a temporary 40 limit which was there due to patching works and random large potholes. I managed about seven miles before discretion became the better part of valour and I turned off and stopped at Rumbleton Law.





Looking north towards Dirrington Little and Great Law on the horizon. 
After three weeks without a proper ride and having done two big hills at this point I was knackered so turned for home. I stopped at Leaderfoot to admire some of the autumn colours. 





Foreground Trimontium roman ampitheatre, background Leaderfoot Viaduct, Drygrange Old Bridge, Drygrange New Bridge.

The map:






48.3 miles @ 14.6 mph, 3708 feet up.


----------



## galaxy (6 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> It starts at the western end of Burry Port, beside the fields opposite where the road width is reduced.(Car boot sales on Saturdays in the field so a bit manic with cars). Signposts say canal route off the main road between Pembrey / Kidwelly.
> 
> https://www.sustrans.org.uk/news/new-traffic-free-route-pembrey
> 
> ...


Ex


----------



## galaxy (6 Oct 2018)

Rode the path that Salar suggested today. Then a few more circuits of the closed circuit track. Breezie but very enjoyable indeed.


----------



## iancity (6 Oct 2018)

Only seem to be out once a week at the moment, a far cry from the summer when less than 4 times a week was a disappointment!
And it doesn't half tell, feel like starting all over again. I'm slow, I know, but was regularly pushing 15mph during May/Jun?/Jul/Aug, now struggling to even hit 12mph.

Still enjoyed it though, just finding it tough at the minute!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Oct 2018)

Had a nice MTB ride this morning.
Burn off yesterday's over indulgence.

Damp and slippery after the day rain.
Just under 10 miles but a txt stopped play so had to cut ride short.


----------



## Donger (7 Oct 2018)

If you could dial up your own perfect weather conditions for a bike ride, I'd have chosen today's. A chilly start that momentarily made me question my choice of shorts, short-sleeved top and fingerless gloves, but then glorious, dry and sunny conditions with very little wind and bone dry roads. A great little 36.1 mile club ride with a couple of big hills (Horsepools Hill and up to the top of Whiteshill on the way out, followed by a slog up towards Selsley through Middleyard). As we turned right at Whiteshill down the wonderful little Ruscombe Valley, I was just telling one of my fellow riders about the time we spotted a couple of deer just there once, when I looked across the valley there was another deer, grazing casually among the horses just yards away from all the houses in broad daylight.

After Randwick, the climbing was done, and it was a great, flattish ride out to the Black Shed café on the canal bank at Slimbridge, and then back along the Severnside lanes through Frampton, Saul, Epney and Elmore. One of those rides when it's a shame it has to come to an end. Oh well, the Missus has me on tidying up duty now, as we've got people coming round tonight and my cycling "clobber" is apparently "all over the place". 
Time for a cuppa, first. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Oct 2018)

It was still really chilly when we set off at 10am this morning, 3 layers, silk glove liners, 2 pairs of socks and warm shoe covers required.
A ride for brunch at D’Oyly’s tea room in Bolton Percy which I can highly recommend.
27 steady miles with an average of 15.2 mph, lovely morning with friends.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Oct 2018)

A ride from my mums new flat today. We were on road bikes.
Through Wollaston and past Hadlow Rd station, then down to Burton. The sheep had been rounded up, some in a pen, some free running but in a tight flock. We had to give way








Just over the board walk 5 tandems came the other way.

Into Deeside and we stumbled upon the Wales rally






Then we tootled along the greenway through Chester and a stop at Meadow Lea farm cafe for a bacon butty, ‘‘twas nice!

Back through the lanes until we saw Stanlow in the distance, then back through Ellesmere Port. Almost 30 miles 






https://www.strava.com/activities/1889711203


----------



## Old jon (7 Oct 2018)

A bright and chilly morning again and I really must go for a ride. Four and a half miles last Tuesday is not going to reduce my excess weight or increase my fitness, although the ascent of Pendle Hill last Thursday might improve both those goals. Sorry, the ascent on foot is what should have been typed.

Twenty four miles today, beginning with the Holbeck hobble and a slightly more sprightly crossing of the Aire at Crown Point Bridge. Sundays are very quiet, are they not? Usually, from the Palace ( a pub, Leeds has a few ) onwards there is a nuisance bit of traffic around but this morning very little all the way to the Clock at Oakwood. Pleasant. Pass the scruffier park gates and along to the bottom of Boot Hill, for the first time in a while. And it showed. I had to stop about halfway up, and this was not to admire the scenery. A couple of minutes and all was fine again. Cross the Ring Road and continue along the A 58, then turn right onto Red Hall Lane. Straight on to Skeltons Lane at the mini roundabout, much preferred the crossroads, and at the end turn left. The first Thorner Lane of today’s ride, a very welcome descent through Sandhills and into the village the Lane is named for. Along Main Street, pass the church and more or less straight on to Milner Lane. Up that steep little climb to the junction with another Thorner Lane and what Google Earth has just told me is Kennels Lane. I rode along Milner Lane though, towards East Rigton, not remembering to turn on the camera until that village came in sight. So along to Rigton Green and turn the thing on.



After four minutes or so a ‘U’ turn was needed. Video done and the ride was already going to be a bit longer than intended. So, return to East Rigton, down the drop to the A 58 and turn left when the lights allowed. Down the hill, the railway bridge is long gone, and then the long climb through Scarcroft. This is not a slog all the way, the gradient varies often and fools the legs into thinking they have rested. Of course, the steepest bit is the last . . .

After the road levels out it passes what once was some sort of school or college. Advertising now informs the world that a luxury retirement village is to be built there. I suppose the folk that live there will have a good view of the farm across the road. So I rode past this promise to find a couple more rises in the road on the way back to the Ring Road and the drop down Boot Hill I bought earlier. Back to the Oakwood Clock and further on to the roundabout at the bottom of Eastgate. Crown Point Bridge again, uphill and feeling less sprightly. A quick flit through a bit of Hunslet and then home. Happily tired.

A strangely shaped route, thank you Garmin


----------



## cyberknight (7 Oct 2018)

Club ride out to sweet little cafe in sudbury , next to sudbury hall 10 % off for cyclists  
Owner came out and gave us all a slice of granola free too !
A pose here pasted from FB we are piss taking another member who posted a muscle pic after a kettle bell workout .













<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1889902981/embed/d9e8da1a8e9315a66ffe4166af428fdee6899360
'></iframe>


----------



## colly (7 Oct 2018)

Old jon said:


> After the road levels out it passes what once was some sort of school or college. Advertising now informs the world that a luxury retirement village is to be built there.



That used to be the headquarters of Yorkshire Electricity ...Scarcroft Lodge


----------



## Old jon (7 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> That used to be the headquarters of Yorkshire Electricity ...Scarcroft Lodge



Thanks, never knew that. Guessed it was educational from the sports pitches . . .


----------



## nickyboy (7 Oct 2018)

Was going to be a bog standard ride this morning. Scheduled to go out with the guys at 8 but only got home from overseas yesterday and I slept in so missed it

Headed towards Cheshire in what were pretty decent conditions. Cool, bright, not much wind. Headed down Chester Road out of Hazel Grove despite it being closed for roadworks. Really glad I did. It goes over the Manchester Airport Relief Road that has been in process of being constructed for ages

Guess what? It was finished. Except it wasn't open to vehicles. There was an event on and the MARR was chock full of cyclists, walkers, inline skaters, wheelchair users, scooterists. British Cycling were there hiring out bikes

So I rode from one end to the other, turned round and rode back. The surface was so smooth and perfect











After that, standard ride resumed. Nice imperial 50


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2018)

Today was the day of reckoning, the third and final of the Wiggle Yorkshire Sportive series - _Ay Up! Yorkshire_ out of Thirsk.

Up early to be there for registration by half seven and out just before 8am in the third wave, which was fortunately light on racing snakes this morning.
It was cold - down to just 1 degree C overnight and while there was no frost it was definitely chilly, so well layered up in longs, long sleeved compression top, arm warmers, lightweight jersey and a thermal jersey over that. Plus two pairs of socks and overshoes, long fingered gloves, buff, etc - you get the picture. Over the top of that I wore my Santini windproof lightweight jacket, which must be the most overpriced and poorly wearing bit of cycling clothing I've ever purchased (although it does work).

Out of the race course and skirting the edge of downtown Thirsk, before heading out into the flatlands of Yorkshire under the A168 bridge and with a very slight downhill run and the merest hint of a tailwind we were bowling along at 15-16mph in return for not too much effort.
It was all very pleasant as the sun started to burn through the clouds and we were soon at Brafferton, then Helperby and took the road for Easingwold. Still flat, but this is a very boring road and we were glad to turn off it and start heading north for Husthwaite, then a loop through Carlton Husthwaite and Angram Grange before striking out north for Kilburn, with the legendary White Horse visible on the foreboding hillside above us.

This was the first real test of the day, after all the flat and slightly rolling countryside of the Vale of York, here was a proper hill - 1.4km at an average of 11.8%, but with several steeper ramps. Most of it is under trees too, so the road was still damp and there were plenty of fallen leaves so it was a case of very rapidly dropping down the gears and grinding it out. More than one person commented "we must be mad"...

I'd like to say that I made it to the top without stopping, and certainly without getting off on the steeper bit, but that would be a barefaced lie. So I won't. 
Even emergency Haribo didn't help. At least it wasn't just me 

Anyhow, eventually the top was reached and the road levelled out past the gliding club, where we met out motorised moron of the day, driving at speed towards lots and lots of cyclists on a road little wider than single track, while gesticulating at the cyclists to get out of their way...

A brief squirt along the A170 followed, almost to the top of Sutton Bank, and right along the ridge and into the National Park visitors centre for the only food station of the day. And a quick running repair on the Giant, courtesy of the nice man in the Lezyne support van.
Then cherry cake and flapjack, plus an energy bar for later and a top up of the water bottles, while laughing at the bloke who insisted in parking his 68 plate Jag right in the middle of all those cyclists, rather than going to the next section of the car park literally feet away...

The next section of the ride almost made up for the hell of that climb. Four and a bit miles of downhill on a near deserted singletrack lane, first between fields on the tops of the moors and then dropping down into a glorious wooded valley and eventually to Rievaulx, home of the famous Abbey.

Unfortunately, topography pays you back for sections like that, this time with a mile of near vertical climbing (well, that's how it felt ) back out of the valley and onto the B1257, where we stopped for oxygen and a photo:





The next bit was fairly flat with a little bit of downhill to allow us to recover - although this road seems very popular with motorcyclists.
We eventually peeled off for the fun descent into Hawnby, which was 'rewarded' with the climb up Murton Bank which starts off steep, levels off a tiny bit and then gets steep again 
It looks like it's levelling off after the second mountain face, but that's a lie. There are a couple of very short downhill bits to lull you into thinking you must be at the top, but it just becomes a long steadily climbing grind that saps your very will to live, let along the last vestiges of power from your legs. I feel slightly better that nearly everyone who overtook me on here (and there were plenty who did) was grumbling about the seemingly never ending slog, including one young lady who summed it up perfectly - "this is bloody awful!" before vanishing off into the distance 
Eventually we did reach Boltby and there is a blinder of a descent that must be an absolute blast on a summers day, with dry, clean tarmac and warm sticky tyres - there was a marshal at the top telling us to be careful, but it was still a white knuckle descent and blooming good fun!  And one of the reasons I have disc brakes on my bikes 

By now my legs were really feeling it and a couple of steady climbs that wouldn't have been an issue near the start of the ride were really dig in and grind them out ones now, but we only had ten miles to go so it was just a case of getting it done.
And there we were, just a few miles to go and on the run in back to Thirsk, then a right just before the James Herriot Museum (well worth a visit) and just a mile left to go. Hammer down now (such as we could ) and over the line!

*55.11 miles* (88.7km) in *4h 40m* at an average of *11.8 mph* with *3,503ft* climbed and an average temperature of *5.4°C*

We celebrated by buying a steak cheeseburger apiece from the catering van and I have never tasted a finer burger in all my days. 

Despite how it might sound above, I really enjoyed that. There is a real sense of achievement from digging in and getting it done, although I could have made things a bit easier for myself if I'd done some proper training for the big climbs, but hey ho! The whole ride had a really good vibe to it and once out of the Vale of York is through some stunning scenery.

And to end, the map (and elevation) from the day:


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Oct 2018)

Imperial century challenge ride today, my only weekend off so had to be done. I'm not sure where I got the route from, though I suspect it was found and imported onto Strava. A very chilly start at 0600hrs, and I was pleased I'd bought arm and knee warmers yesterday. By the time I reached the Surrey Hills at 0700hrs it was 0.2 degrees C, and I was beginning to wish I'd worn my winter boots. 
Mostly new roads for me today with 3 significant climbs, and lots of short sharp ones to keep me on my toes. I'll admit to walking the last 100 yards up one of them which was littered with fallen leaves, conkers and acorns, rather than taking a chance falling off somewhere rather quiet. 
After 40 or so miles I spotted the first sign, then the 2nd sign, then the bikes with numbers on. I'd managed to find my way into the Sigma Box Hill Sportive, and also the Palace to Palace ride Lots and lots of people on roads, some of which really aren't suited to that many cyclists in one go.
Stopped at Newlands Corner which was heaving for a burger and chips before the final 21 miles home. 
101 miles with 5,700ft of climbing.


----------



## C R (7 Oct 2018)

Cold morning today with ice on the cars, so tights under the shorts, long sleeve top and jacket and autumn gloves.

Out at about ten to seven, with the sunrise starting to colour the sky pink. The intention was to do about 35 miles going round Bredon Hill. Started out down the A38 through Kempsey, and then left at Baynhall for Kerswell Green, this was the view as I turned left




The sun was coming out quickly, and by the time I reached Kinnersley, there was almost full daylight




After Kinnersley it was Earls Croome, and then a left for Defford, and a right past Defford for Eckington. Stopped at Eckington bridge for a bit of a breather, and the views were beautiful, the frost on the grass




The bridge 




And the mist on the river.




I was considering whether I should turn for the Combertons, as I was finding the riding harder than expected, but once past Eckington I felt a bit better, so carried on towards Bredon. 

The steady climb to Kemerton went ok, and then the swift descent to Beckford was easy. From Beckford is a steady climb past Ashton under the Hill, and now my toes started to complain about the cold, and my legs were feeling a bit heavy. By the time I made it to Elmley Castle I was regretting having gone the long way round, but it was too late now.

From here is downhill to Pershore, so recovered a bit, but the Holloway was a struggle. Luckily I have now the 28T in the triple, otherwise I think I would have had to walk the bike up. From there it goes easier, Wadborough, Littleworth and then home.

38.1 miles at 13.4 mph. I need a few more 30 mile rides to build up my stamina before going further. Also, it may not be the best idea to go out for a long ride the day after the flu vaccine.


----------



## TigerT (7 Oct 2018)

Another gorgeous sunny Sunday ride today.

When I woke up this morning I had no idea where I would end up going. I've been aching a bit after this weeks Gym session, so although I usually try to do a metric 100 on the first Sunday of the month (to get my Strava Gran Fondo badge) - I wasn't sure I'd be up for it so was prepared to do a shorter ride. However I felt ok, the weather was good - 10 degrees, but forecast 22 so I decided to go for it, but take a route where I can bail out and get the train home.

After pondering over the map while eating breakfast, I decided on riding from home to Rapperswil, have a coffee and decide whether to ride back or carry on around the top of the lake.

So that's what I did - There are many routes, but I decided to head into Zürich and take the coast road. The trees are already starting to change to autumn colours, I could have stopped for so many photos, I really enjoyed the ride out. Though I was doubting my decision to where short sleeves. It was a bit chilly down by the lake.

Raperswill seemed to arrive quite quickly and I headed into a cafe for coffee and a doughnut. Most welcome! I decided that I could do the longer ride. I've never actually done the correct route before, I've alway missed a sign or gone wrong somewhere so I decided to try and get it right this time. I headed out to Schmerikon at the end of the lake and picked up route 76 around the top of the lake. I don't know how I got it wrong before, it's really quite an easy route. Once I was around the top. I picked up route 32 for the ride back into Zürich. It was warmer now, but There is nearly always a headwind on the way back and today was no exception.

I normally stop a Lachen for lunch but the restaurant was full today, so I headed onwards to Au. Not the most scenic stop, but there's a supermarket at the station that has tables outside, so I had a quick lunch and set off again.

The rest of the ride went smoothly with nothing to report. Yet again I managed to take a different route through Zürich. You have to zig zag through the streets and I always seem to take a different turn somewhere, eventually I got myself onto my normal commuting route and headed home.

112km's in total. The ride just seemed to fly by today. Really enjoyed it.

Here are a couple of pictures : 



Heading alongside the river on the way to the lake.


One of Zürich's art installations


At the start of the lake


And the other end


Hoping for a right turn before I get to that hill!


And here is the map


----------



## colly (7 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> We celebrated by buying a steak cheeseburger apiece from the catering van and I have never tasted a finer burger in all my days.



Well 'hunger is the best sauce'.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Today was the day of reckoning, the third and final of the Wiggle Yorkshire Sportive series - _Ay Up! Yorkshire_ out of Thirsk.
> 
> Up early to be there for registration by half seven and out just before 8am in the third wave, which was fortunately light on racing snakes this morning.
> It was cold - down to just 1 degree C overnight and while there was no frost it was definitely chilly, so well layered up in longs, long sleeved compression top, arm warmers, lightweight jersey and a thermal jersey over that. Plus two pairs of socks and overshoes, long fingered gloves, buff, etc - you get the picture. Over the top of that I wore my Santini windproof lightweight jacket, which must be the most overpriced and poorly wearing bit of cycling clothing I've ever purchased (although it does work).
> ...


Well done Dave glad you had a good day even if it was tough going ,but there the rides you remember


----------



## Katherine (7 Oct 2018)

Club ride out to The Lavendar Barn at Dunham. Brr, but beautiful day. 

Bacon barm and a coffee for a fiver - very good too.


----------



## Stonechat (7 Oct 2018)

HDW club ride and I was well clad against a cold start

There were four, but one went off home to get warmer clothes - arrangement to meet up failed so it was just three

We went to Booker Garden Centre, between Lane End and Marlow

We went out via cicuitous route through Windsor, Taplow, and Lane End and returned via Cookham and Maidenhead.

Though not mega hilly there were some steepish bits

53.08 miles @ a meagre 14.9 mph
1611 feet climbed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Oct 2018)

I got my qualifier in for the Imperial Century Challenge yesterday. The forecast of a very light westerly breeze strengthening from about lunchtime meant it should be ideal for a trip to Lake Vyrnwy so that was my target for the day.

Forget autumn, the morning felt like winter with the cars iced over and frost on the grass, but fortunately the roads had dried out after the rain otherwise I might have been having second thoughts. Winter layers went on (three on top and two on the legs) plus a spare fleece in the pannier and I set out using a variation of my longer route over Lyth Hill to Hunger Hill, Exfords Green, Lea Cross, Edge, Westbury, Halfway House, Melverley, Measbrook and Llynclys.

The sunrise was wonderful from Lyth Hill but I had other things on my mind at this point - I mentioned a few rides ago having tweaked the saddle setup on the Raleigh and thinking I might have messed it up, well, in the cold air and with extra weight on the bike this proved to be the case and my left knee was hurting again after only a couple of miles. I stopped to try an adjustment here and ended up making another four stops before I was happy with it. Round the other side of the hill it turned out to be colder so that spare fleece was put on as well.

After the various adjustments I got on a lot better to Llynclys where a stop for a bite to eat was taken, then I carried on up the Tanat Valley. I'd expected this road to be fairly quiet on a Sunday morning but it wasn't with the traffic being mostly white vans or cars with bikes on racks. All were pretty well behaved though so there were no issues as I gently worked my way along the valley to Penybontfawr and the turning towards Vyrnwy. This road was quiet and I only saw a couple of vehicles. I'd warmed up on the first bit of climbing on this road so took off a couple of layers before it ramps up to the summit.

Reaching the lake, the wind was picking up as per the forecast but seemed to be coming at me from all directions as it swirls around the hills. This meant that my laps of the lake weren't quite the effortless cruise I'd hoped for. There were lots of other people riding or running round the lake today which is always nice to see.

After my first lap I headed for the Old Barn Cafe only to find that they have already closed for the season, so ended up at Artisans instead (there is nothing wrong with Artisan's but I like The Old Barn better). Early into my second lap of the lake I almost had words with another cyclist who went for an overtake on a corner and for some bizarre reason started swinging back in to the left before he'd even got alongside me, let alone past. We didn't connect which was the main thing but it was all a bit unecessary.

After my lunch stop (by the war memorial this time as there were clouds of insects hanging round the spot I usually like to stop at) it was time to tackle the hills again and with 70 miles already in the legs and still getting used to the latest riding position I was not very quick. I decided to take the alternative way back to Penybontfawr which involves a little more climbing but is rewarded with some good views (and a slightly better road surface.... mostly).

I've already mentioned that the wind had picked up and from Penybontfawr it was funnelled nicely down the valley so I had a cracking run back to Llynclys, averaging almost 20mph over 13 miles. The traffic was busier on the return with lots of people heading home after a weekend away. This tends to bring out the worst in some drivers as they want to get back in a rush and I saw some questionable manouvres, the daftest of which being the guy who started his overtake just as we were about to reach the t-junction by Llanrhaeadr. I asserted myself, stuck my right arm out and took my rightful place on the road which caused him to slam the anchors on and drop in behind. If he'd attempted to complete the pass he'd have overshot the junction straight into traffic.

Later I paused for another quick bite to eat at Llynclys and while eating my sandwich there was a long drawn out scream of tyres back at the nearby crossroads. I was waiting for the bang which fortunately never came. This convinced me that I'd rather retrace my steps on the longer but quieter way to home.

By Melverley I was flagging. The climb at Prince's Oak felt like an unending slog. I had to make an effort to get up a little rise at Halfway House that I'd usually hardly notice. At Westbury a bit of cake perked me up and the wind-assisted run to Stoney Stretton was quite fun. The final climb over Lyth Hill saved some miles but took an effort and when I finally got home I hardly had the energy to get off the bike. A tougher ride than I'd expected this time.

113.6 miles at 13.8 mph moving average and a top speed of 35.1 mph which was quite fun.





Sunrise from Lyth Hill on a cold morning. I've got a new (to me) camera which is better at contrast. Should be better still when I've sussed out all the settings.





Crossing the Severn near Melverley.





Heading up Cwm Hirnant after Penybontfawr.





At the top of the climb.





Llyn Efyrnwy.





Riding round the lake.





A better version of this shot with the new camera.





A few people enjoying the water. I hope those wetsuits are warm.





A bit of a contrast to the last time I was here when the tar on the road was melting.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Oct 2018)

Not sure if it counts as a ride but numerous up and down the local road on Saturday afternoon trying to resolve the squeak on the road bike
Changed pedals, squeak, squeak 
Changed skewers, squeak, squeak 
 moment - convinced the squeak was from rear repositioned the rear brake blocks further from the wheels Squeak, squeak
 moment - best reposition the rear brake blocks, and that quick release lever looks tatty so the original skewer went back on.
Best check the braking - oh, silence  No squeaks Not sure how it resolved


----------



## PatrickPending (8 Oct 2018)

My ride yesterday 107Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Ingarsby - Marefield - Owston - Somerby - Braunston - Launde - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Wellham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Blaby

started off quite chilly - cycle computer told me it was 0C fortunately it warmed up reasonably quickly and hit 13C when I got home. Don't go up to Somerby that often...tis nice though I shall need to rectify that - the climb up from Launde Abbey is fun too....​


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> My ride yesterday 107Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Ingarsby - Marefield - Owston - Somerby - Braunston - Launde - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Wellham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Blaby
> 
> started off quite chilly - cycle computer told me it was 0C fortunately it warmed up reasonably quickly and hit 13C when I got home. Don't go up to Somerby that often...tis nice though I shall need to rectify that - the climb up from Launde Abbey is fun too....​


You picked a rolling route there ! . Launde abbey fun ? Not sure about that


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Oct 2018)

After yesterdays imperial ton I only did the High Street and back today, 4.3 miles. They all count though
Seriously need to change my saddle on the Van Nic. Tried an SMP Hybrid for 500 miles, too narrow. The last 1400 miles or so have been on a 155mm Specialized Romin EVO carbon, but an unhappy rear end after 35 miles Monday, and yesterday red raw means a change is due....


----------



## colly (9 Oct 2018)

Early to bed last night, which inevitably resulted in an early up this morning. So rather than mooch about or listen to the comedy news programs I thought I would set off for a spin. Out in the dark and back home just as it was getting light.
Up Wellington Hill, a right to Bramley Grange, through Thorner and past Hetchel Woods, a right at East Rigton another right at the top of Jewitt Lane then straight into Bramham past Worthersome. South for a few miles shadowing the route of the A1M and into Aberford where yet another right saw me on the road to Barwick in Elmete. Past Scholes to the A64, down to Killingbeck and back home. Simples.

Nothing to note apart from me startling a BIG white bird sitting atop a hedge near Worthersome. Far to dark to see exactly what it was. It could have been a heron, it could have been an unfeasably large budgerigar .
My money is on the heron.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28554200
23.5 miles with just under 1200 ft of up. Fixed


----------



## pjd57 (9 Oct 2018)

25 soggy miles out and about round Glasgow this morning.
Renfrew to the southwest and Provanmill north east then home.


----------



## Old jon (9 Oct 2018)

A busy rest of life morning in the bright weather. My infinitely better half said ‘let’s eat then you go pedal off,’ in the nicest possible way. So I did.

This was never going to be a long ride so I wheeled the fixed out for the first time since March, very aware of my lack of fitness and plain old practice. This became obvious as I tried to stop at the end of the road. Brake lever back to the bar and no noticeable slowing down. Ooops! I had not noticed that the little lever to open the calliper was actually in the open position. Add that to the look at list. Less than half a mile later the obligatory attempt to freewheel was made and that was me tuned back in to riding fixed. But by ‘eck it was not easy pedalling. By the time I reached Water Lane the almost inevitable ride along the towpath was decided on and so Office Lock was the next landmark to pass. And I was passed by a lad on a single speed. I resisted the non existent temptation to catch up and just kept on. A bright afternoon, little breeze and a quiet towpath was enjoyed all the way to ( I think ) Bramley Falls Lock where the Garmin said five plus miles. I stopped and drank and turned around to ride home.



Nearly all the hills are down in this direction and things were still quiet all the way back to Water Lane. Under the wings and along Great George Street and so on, turn right onto Leathley Road ( where I once saw a parcel delivered addressed to Leatherly Road ) and the last bit of uphill to home. A gentle ten and threequarter miles, kept the smile on all the way around.

As ever, a garmin squiggle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Oct 2018)

Just a quick one this afternoon taking the Raleigh round the short version of my Acton Burnell loop.

The weather is quite a contrast from when I was out on Sunday, being back to sunshine and warmth, although it's a bit on the breezy side. I had that wind to ride against for the first few miles but it didn't seem to slow me down too much which I was quite pleased with.

At Longnor I head northwards again and with the wind helping got along very nicely. At Acton Burnell I decided on a whim to go and take a peek at the castle which I've never been to despite all the years I've lived here. Pressing on again, the wind was still helping and I got some good speed up through Pitchford and got over 30 in the dip near the hall. The climb up to Cantlop was fairly easy this time.

I got baulked by traffic on the way back to Condover then had a crosswind most of the way home.

17.6 miles with the sight detour, at 16.3 mph moving average.





A pause at Acton Burnell Castle.


----------



## delb0y (9 Oct 2018)

Such a lovely evening I couldn't resist a quick blast. I headed up Harescombe # 1, which tends to feature in most of my evening loops these days, then at the top cut across the lanes towards Painswick. Here I'd identified a bridle path that drops down to the bottom of Portway hill. I figured this would be fun as it would all be downhill... but wow it was so steep and so rocky I had to get off and do the first thirty or forty metres on foot. I have no suspension and though my tyres are wide they are road tyres and certainly not up to such a rocky descent. My mountain biking skills are non existent, too, so it was discretion rather than valour - and looking at RwGPS now I can see this was a 25% descent! After that first bit though the bridle-path was brilliant, and I thoroughly enjoyed the descent down to the bottom of Portway. 

I looked at my watch and it was only 5:15... I had plenty of time so it seemed a shame not to have a go at Portway. So up I went and at the top I joined another bridle-path to Painswick Beacon. Again there was a very steep descent full of big rocky steps that I had to walk - what a crazy ride when I can get up the hills but have to walk the descents! - and then it was downhill all the way home on proper roads.

At this rate, if I keep finding routes like this, I'll have to invest in some mountain bike training and put the knobblies back on.

I even saw a kestrel doing it's hover, drop, hover, drop, kill routine, which is always nice. What was interesting was this was in the middle of a housing estate!


----------



## gavgav (9 Oct 2018)

Hi all, I’m still getting out and about on the bike, just not posting much these days.

Just a quick report that I went for a short ride around Shrewsbury tonight, in glorious warm evening sunshine (shorts and t-shirt again) which took me past 1000 miles for the year.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Oct 2018)

gavgav said:


> Hi all, I’m still getting out and about on the bike, just not posting much these days.
> 
> Just a quick report that I went for a short ride around Shrewsbury tonight, in glorious warm evening sunshine (shorts and t-shirt again) which took me past 1000 miles for the year.




Nice to hear from you Gav. Glad to hear you are still getting out.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Oct 2018)

Another late write up sorry Sundays ride . @tallliman had planned a 110 mile Leicester to Lincoln with a loop around the top of Lincoln so shortcuts could be taken if required . @tallliman has been under the weather of late and was worried about fitness .Out the door at 0710 it's a bit chilly  was underdressed but hopefully it would warm up , at the last minute I decide of to grab my ear warming headband . Got to first meeting point at Cossington .Had to stop to put lights on crossing the river due to a thick mist . @Supersuperleeds rolls in and says where your helmet . I'd forgotten it but with my headband on I hadn't noticed . Where on our way to second meeting point at Wymeswold saw @Lilliburlero doing some loops of the village he'd misjudged the distance got there early and was doing extra miles as he and @Supersuperleeds were going for 200km . @tallliman rolled in just before meeting time he's normally early . He was not feeling up to a long ride but had come out to see if he ride into it . We set off at a relaxed pace but at the next village he decided to bail . The routes first get out would have been been Newark at about 50 miles and he didn't want to push it so he headed home and still got 20 miles in .He was dissapponted but probably the correct decision .So the 3 of us heading east roughly following the A46 to Newark . Then we started a dog legging route to grab some Veloviewer squares . Rolled into the cafe at Dry Donnington a giant concept store I am begining to look at new bikes and giants are top of the list . First bike I greeted by is a 2018 TCR with £800 pound off but thankfully for my credit card it was a size to small . Service at the cafe was slow we were stopped for nearly an hour .Back on the bikes a couple of dead ends and 1 grass footpath for squares for me and @Supersuperleeds ,@Lilliburlero has yet to get this obsession so had a few rests while he waited for us . Then comes the cliff a long steep ridge then runs across the county and we have to always climb it. Yes Lincolnshire is not completely flat .The climb followed a normal pattern @Supersuperleeds in front in the big ring me following in the little ring spinning @Lilliburlero just getting up it . Halfway up @Supersuperleeds drops into his little ring and I slowly reel him in and crest first . We really drop @Lilliburlero so we waited at the top . At every junction it seem we kept turning away from Lincoln at 1 point Lincoln was 6.5 miles away and we had 40 to go  . The terrain was definitely more rolling now and @Lilliburlero was struggling on every incline so a pattern of @Supersuperleeds in the front me dropping back and pacing @Lilliburlero back on continued for a few miles . Then we finally turned for Lincoln but into a headwind . @Supersuperleeds setting the pace on the front . I couldn't speed up to pass so told @Supersuperleeds to peel off when he wanted a rest which he did I tried to keep the same pace but as @Supersuperleeds dropped to the back @Lilliburlero lost my wheel and about a mile later I realised I'd lost them . Stopped and could see them in the distance at a bus shelter . Head back and @Lilliburlero was administering emergency chocolate and just wanted a quick break . Thankfully we had plenty of time for the train . Off again relaxing the pace a bit just 6 miles to go so we dragged him to the station . 114 miles for me at 16.8 mph so we weren't hanging about ,130+ for @Supersuperleeds and 126 for @Lilliburlero so targets achieved . Quick trip to Costa for a coffee which @Lilliburlero treated us too cheers buddy .Shared train train journey to Nottingham where we parted company on 3 separate trains ,@Supersuperleeds could waited we with me for my train but as he said he didn't like me that much  and went for an early train which didn't stop at my station . Finally rolled into home after another 11 miles from the station some 12 hours after I had left a long day . Another lovely ride in great company and weather did warm up enough for me not to be underdressed . Not sure @Lilliburlero enjoyed quite as much he'd been suffering in silence for a few miles but managed to get round


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Another late write up sorry Sundays ride . @tallliman had planned a 110 mile Leicester to Lincoln with a loop around the top of Lincoln so shortcuts could be taken if required . @tallliman has been under the weather of late and was worried about fitness .Out the door at 0710 it's a bit chilly  was underdressed but hopefully it would warm up , at the last minute I decide of to grab my ear warming headband . Got to first meeting point at Cossington .Had to stop to put lights on crossing the river due to a thick mist . @Supersuperleeds rolls in and says where your helmet . I'd forgotten it but with my headband on I hadn't noticed . Where on our way to second meeting point at Wymeswold saw @Lilliburlero doing some loops of the village he'd misjudged the distance got there early and was doing extra miles as he and @Supersuperleeds were going for 200km . @tallliman rolled in just before meeting time he's normally early . He was not feeling up to a long ride but had come out to see if he ride into it . We set off at a relaxed pace but at the next village he decided to bail . The routes first get out would have been been Newark at about 50 miles and he didn't want to push it so he headed home and still got 20 miles in .He was dissapponted but probably the correct decision .So the 3 of us heading east roughly following the A46 to Newark . Then we started a dog legging route to grab some Veloviewer squares . Rolled into the cafe at Dry Donnington a giant concept store I am begining to look at new bikes and giants are top of the list . First bike I greeted by is a 2018 TCR with £800 pound off but thankfully for my credit card it was a size to small . Service at the cafe was slow we were stopped for nearly an hour .Back on the bikes a couple of dead ends and 1 grass footpath for squares for me and @Supersuperleeds ,@Lilliburlero has yet to get this obsession so had a few rests while he waited for us . Then comes the cliff a long steep ridge then runs across the county and we have to always climb it. Yes Lincolnshire is not completely flat .The climb followed a normal pattern @Supersuperleeds in front in the big ring me following in the little ring spinning @Lilliburlero just getting up it . Halfway up @Supersuperleeds drops into his little ring and I slowly reel him in and crest first . We really drop @Lilliburlero so we waited at the top . At every junction it seem we kept turning away from Lincoln at 1 point Lincoln was 6.5 miles away and we had 40 to go  . The terrain was definitely more rolling now and @Lilliburlero was struggling on every incline so a pattern of @Supersuperleeds in the front me dropping back and pacing @Lilliburlero back on continued for a few miles . Then we finally turned for Lincoln but into a headwind . @Supersuperleeds setting the pace on the front . I couldn't speed up to pass so told @Supersuperleeds to peel off when he wanted a rest which he did I tried to keep the same pace but as @Supersuperleeds dropped to the back @Lilliburlero lost my wheel and about a mile later I realised I'd lost them . Stopped and could see them in the distance at a bus shelter . Head back and @Lilliburlero was administering emergency chocolate and just wanted a quick break . Thankfully we had plenty of time for the train . Off again relaxing the pace a bit just 6 miles to go so we dragged him to the station . 114 miles for me at 16.8 mph so we weren't hanging about ,130+ for @Supersuperleeds and 126 for @Lilliburlero so targets achieved . Quick trip to Costa for a coffee which @Lilliburlero treated us too cheers buddy .Shared train train journey to Nottingham where we parted company on 3 separate trains ,@Supersuperleeds could waited we with me for my train but as he said he didn't like me that much  and went for an early train which didn't stop at my station . Finally rolled into home after another 11 miles from the station some 12 hours after I had left a long day . Another lovely ride in great company and weather did warm up enough for me not to be underdressed . Not sure @Lilliburlero enjoyed quite as much he'd been suffering in silence for a few miles but managed to get round



You have no idea of how much I wanted to head off on my own to the station after i`d hit the 100 mile mark , I was proper knackered .

Thanks again for getting me through it lads


----------



## Jon George (10 Oct 2018)

I've been suffering from a cold that has caused a mild lung infection, but this weather is too appealing to stop in, feeling sorry for myself, so I decided to try for my October 50 km.

Ten minutes in, and I realised there I was being too ambitious and reduced the ride to a twenty mile bimble around the countryside immediately north of Ipswich. I have become a fan of bridleways and managed to sneak one in between Claydon and Thurleston, and one between Tuddenham and Rushmere. 

This from the first bridleway (it looks like spring!):-





And from the bridleway connecting Tuddenham and Rushmere :-


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Oct 2018)

Afternoon. 27 miles for me in wonderful weather. Warm and sunny with a slight breeze most of the ride but a nasty headwind on the A470 on the way back. Spent some time Yacking to my son and a local farmer who stopped to ask me if i had seen any stay sheep on my travels.

Today is Market day in Mach and it was heaving because of the nice weather. I went Into the church in Mach as well. I do like looking around graveyards.

I also saw kids from the local school having cycling proficiency lessons as well and they all had bit smiles on their faces.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Oct 2018)

Out this morning on a 30 mile loop: Lyth Hill, Condover, Cross Houses, Attingham Park, Upton Forge, Wroxeter, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Cantlop and back via Condover again.

Lots of but also lots of mist about so not much in the way of views today. The legs didn't seem to have much energy in them today so I was slower than I'd expected and I had a scary moment when a wasp hit me in the face just below the left eye (one time I'm glad of having glasses). I managed to flick it away without getting stug fortunately but it left me rattled for a bit.

The rest of the ride was all pretty uneventful and the easterly wind helped speed things along towards the end.

30.6 miles at 14.4 mph average

Sorry, the photos are all a bit unimaginative today:









A couple of shots in Attingham Park to show off the conditions.





A favoured viewpoint between Wroxeter and Cressage. No chance of seeing the hills in the background this morning.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Oct 2018)

We were given a lovely summer's day today. Warm and sunny. Lovely stuff. Jules H, Pete M and Rich B were assembling in Upton by the time I made it over there. The call was Hailes Abbey so we took a fairly standard run out by the Hams and Deerhurst. Rich is just getting back to it so he peeled off for Tewkesbury at Tredington. We three then took the usual "three G's" to pause at Winchcombe station for any steam loco activity that may be occuring. None was so we powered after and caught a Worcs St John's peloton on the Broadway road before we turned to ramp up to the cafe at Hayles Fruit Farm.

We took a standard run back over to Ashton-under-Hill and Eckington. We took in Defford village for a change. We were parting with Jules at Ryall when we answered the call from a punctured rider (who'd used two spare tubes already) for a spare. Jules was first on the draw. Pete and I took the routine way back to complete a superb ride out on an absolutely glorious day. 75 smiles


----------



## Donger (10 Oct 2018)

I had today planned as my last chance this year to chase the Severn Bore, as a good one was due in daylight hours ... but as soon as I saw the weather forecast last night I changed my mind. Instead of getting out early to catch the tide, I left it until about 10:15 and headed off out in my sunglasses, shorts and short sleeves to make the most of the last day of this brilliant Indian Summer we are having. Got my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride done early this month as a result.
I headed off out pretty much without a plan, except to avoid the A38 as much as possible and to weave about exploring bits of the Severn Vale that I don't often go to. Left the A38 for the first time at Whitminster, stopping off at Whitminster Church, which is actually about a mile away from the village, and nearer to Saul. I've always liked this church:





After Frampton, I got back on the A38 for a couple of miles before turning right across the main road (after waiting 5 minutes for a chance) and heading for Slimbridge via Ryall's Lane and then cutting across towards Berkeley via Moorends Lane. Lovely quiet lanes today in glorious sunshine. I hung a right towards the river, stopping off at the canal bridge at Purton:




The roads gradually became slightly less flat around there, with one or two nice little winding, lumpy bits:




.... before carrying on round to Sharpness docks, where I stopped for a moment at the picnic site at the dock gates:




I quite like this place, but the docks always seem a bit sad and neglected. There were plenty of trucks coming and going, but I can't remember the last time I saw a decent sized ship there.




From there, I headed off through Berkeley, where I decided against stopping for lunch, as I wanted to get some more miles on the clock and get as close to the Severn Bridge as I could.




I went past Rockhampton and Hill, again ignoring lunch opportunities , stopping for a snack on a bench in the hilltop churchyard at Cowhill (another of my favourite places). It was a bit hazy today, but you could still easily see one of the Severn Bridges from there:




I made a point of taking every little side road, turning off to Whale Wharf near Littleton upon Severn. I had hoped there might be a cycle path along the river bank there, but I found only a footpath with a tight little turnstile gate, so I didn't hang around:




I eventually got to within two miles of the Severn Bridge, before turning for home and picking up a familiar road with a nasty, never-ending hill up to Alveston (that anyone who has ever done the Severn Bridge Loop anti-clockwise will be able to picture). I grabbed myself some provisions from the Alveston Stores .... an ice cream, a soft drink and a packet of wine gums .... a balanced diet if ever I saw one. They got me home, which was an uninteresting main road slog, almost entirely on the A38. That's another 63.7 miles (102.5 km) done .... at a leisurely tourist pace of 10.5 mph door-to-door. That ride was a bit of a bonus. Unexpectedly great weather. I can always do the bore-chasing ride next Spring. You can't waste days like these.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## gavgav (10 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out this morning on a 30 mile loop: Lyth Hill, Condover, Cross Houses, Attingham Park, Upton Forge, Wroxeter, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Cantlop and back via Condover again.
> 
> Lots of but also lots of mist about so not much in the way of views today. The legs didn't seem to have much energy in them today so I was slower than I'd expected and I had a scary moment when a wasp hit me in the face just below the left eye (one time I'm glad of having glasses). I managed to flick it away without getting stug fortunately but it left me rattled for a bit.
> 
> ...


I had one of the pesky critters land on my lip last night!! Managed to do the same and get it off without a sting. Too close for comfort when it’s the mouth.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Oct 2018)

34km through the Spanish Hills on an old mountain bike with soft tyres and fading brakes. Lovely.


----------



## Katherine (11 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sorry, the photos are all a bit unimaginative today


They are lovely as always. Especially the first one. 

Big OUCH! I came off my bike



 Sprained and dislocated my left thumb and slight sprain in right thumb.
I was on a cycle path and crossing a side road, looking into the sun I didn't see a black car turning in. I braked hard and we both missed each other but I went flying. Very lucky really, only a few cuts and scrapes on the rest of me. The driver lived locally and I went to his house, he phoned a taxi and kept my bike till my son could collect it .5 and a half hours in A & E!

I'm so cross with myself. I don't know how long I'll be off the bike for and such a waste of a wondrously sunny late afternoon / evening. I'd been really looking forward to my ride and I was only 7 miles in.


----------



## C R (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> They are lovely as always. Especially the first one.
> 
> Big OUCH! I came off my bike
> View attachment 433570
> ...


A like for the ride, not the fall. Glad it wasn't anything serious. GWS


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Oct 2018)

I'm not good at photographs so I should explain that we were picking and eating grapes and juniper berries growing by the side of the road.


----------



## C R (11 Oct 2018)

Diogenes said:


> I'm not good at photographs so I should explain that we were picking and eating grapes and juniper berries growing by the side of the road.
> 
> View attachment 433572


Whereabouts are you? Valencia?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> They are lovely as always. Especially the first one.
> 
> Big OUCH! I came off my bike
> View attachment 433570
> ...




A like for getting out. Sorry to hear of your mishap. I do hope you heal soon.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Oct 2018)

C R said:


> Whereabouts are you? Valencia?



Benidorm - but I try to stay away from the new town. Was in Valencia on Tuesday for their national day celebrations though. Never seen fireworks like that before!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> They are lovely as always. Especially the first one.
> 
> Big OUCH! I came off my bike
> View attachment 433570
> ...


Sorry to hear about the incident. Sounds painful. I hope you'll be better and back on the bike soon.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> They are lovely as always. Especially the first one.
> 
> Big OUCH! I came off my bike
> View attachment 433570
> ...


So to here about that . Hopefully you will heal quickly . Take care . It's annoying when you have an off that's your fault I certainly know ,you cant beleive you can be so unaware ,don't beat yourself up about it .


----------



## gavgav (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> They are lovely as always. Especially the first one.
> 
> Big OUCH! I came off my bike
> View attachment 433570
> ...


So sorry to read this. Best wishes for a speedy recovery and hopefully you will be back on the bike soon. That low sun has been tricky all week.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2018)

gavgav said:


> I had one of the pesky critters land on my lip last night!! Managed to do the same and get it off without a sting. Too close for comfort when it’s the mouth.


That was fortunate! I've had enough of them now but they can't last much longer before they die off for the winter.



It looks like a wet and windy few days coming up so I got out with the knockabout bike this morning to get a ride in before the rain arrived. I opted for my route to Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Smethcott, Walkmills, Dudgeley and back via Hollyhurst, Longnor, Ryton and Condover. It's a bit of a hilly route for legs tired from the last few days but when I'm already going slow up a hill, the headwind doesn't seem as much of an issue.

There was more traffic down the lanes than I'd expected but being on a bike is an advantage when meeting a cattle lorry down a lane that is only just wide enough for it. I could slip into a gateway - the motorist behind me had to reverse back to the last junction.

After Oaks I came across a chap hugging a tree - haven't seen that for real before. Dodged wasps and tractors along the lanes round the edge of the Long Mynd then picked up the best tailwind I've had in ages as I turned northwards for home and got wafted along at speed for about 10 miles.

There was a slight holdup at Ryton where I encountered a Polish registered artic trying to back out of the lane to Ryton Grove. This little lane is pretty narrow with tight corners so it's unlikely he'd manage to get down it alright. I'm guessing that his satnav was tring to take him to Condover Industrial Estate. Oops!

26.3 miles this time and the wind helped the average speed up to 12.2 mph. No rain until after I got back which was nice.





From Lyth Hill. It's not the sunny morning the forecast I saw suggested. I risked it though.





Climbing up to Oaks.





Near to Walkmills and looking at the Lawley and Caer Caradoc.





At Ryton and darker rain-laden clouds are following me. Time to dash for home.


----------



## Old jon (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> They are lovely as always. Especially the first one.
> 
> Big OUCH! I came off my bike
> View attachment 433570
> ...



Recover swiftly. What a mishap!


----------



## Old jon (11 Oct 2018)

Cloudy day the other side of the windows but the forecast rain was not happening, so I creaked the old bones into life and chose the geared bike for a ride.

The last time I rode to Otley was in February, I just checked. There is no way my memory is that accurate. The bike knows the way, especially the bit through the wannabe Urban Village to Office Lock. Last time I rode this stretch of towpath I was riding the fixed, this time on the Ellis Briggs the path felt quite a lot smoother. I will give credit to the frame as both bikes run the same make, model, and size of tyres. It could just be the wheels. The fixed has cheap round things that, to be fair, do the job and the other has some Shimano alphabet spaghetti super duper incrementally, err, round, things. The Shimano wheels should be the stiffer, they cost almost as much as the other bike. But who knows.

So, leave the towpath at Viaduct Road and after crossing both the river and Kirkstall Road climb to Headingley and after the shopping centre climb some more to the Ring Road and a stretch of flatter road on the way to the Lawnswood Arms. I once worked under a foreman who gave that place as his address . . .

Stay on the A 660 ‘cos I was not wanting too much uphill today. The road is nominally flat but turning the pedals does become more difficult here and there, particularly on the approach to Bramhope. And the bit from the crossroads to the puritan chapel always seems to have a headwind. But once the Dyneley Arms is reached there is a choice of two downhills. I took the one with more whizzz factor and the speed camera told me I reached 32mph as the last bend was approached. The camera scowled at me, I grinned back. The pedestrian lights just a bit further stopped me. Huh! Anyway, turn left onto the Otley road.



After the end of the video pedal along to the maypole and stop for a munch and a drink, because the next bit is up for a fair distance. The top is reached, slowly for me but it was good all the way up. Some of the views to the left are well worth the effort, and today’s weather had turned sunny and bright to make them look better still. So, the A 660 goes all the way to Headingley where there is a right turn to Kirkstall which is a convenient way back to the towpath. This misses umpteen sets of traffic lights and road junction buffoonery, and takes you quietly back to Water Lane and the ride under the wings for the amble through Hunslet and out towards home. Always happy to see my front door, especially after 29 miles and 1200 feet of up.

And, just because,


----------



## Mike_P (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Big OUCH! I came off my bike


A like for the posting, hope the recover isn't too long


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Oct 2018)

Mrs 26 was concerned about rain. It was about but the Radar said we'd miss it. So off we went around the standard run. We paused at Bushley Green by the cricket pavilion to sit amongst the ancient oak trees. Then we stopped at The Mythe for coffee and cake before looping round again for home but not arriving before Mrs 26 helped herself to some blackberries at Guarlford. 36 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Big OUCH! I came off my bike



GWS. Black cars are easily missed. Ninja stuff


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Oct 2018)

Slightly different commute for me the last 2 days, to a different part of the airport. Classroom based learning, makes a change I suppose. Fast in, and PITA headwind all the way home


----------



## Donger (11 Oct 2018)

Both thumbs? That's an odd one, @Katherine. Very sorry to hear about your mishap. Hope you are back out on the bike soon.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> They are lovely as always. Especially the first one.
> 
> Big OUCH! I came off my bike
> View attachment 433570
> ...


GWS


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> That was fortunate! I've had enough of them now but they can't last much longer before they die off for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Hugging a tree?Perhaps it was Price Charles having an away day.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> They are lovely as always. Especially the first one.
> 
> Big OUCH! I came off my bike
> View attachment 433570
> ...


Likewise glad it wasn't more serious. GWS, and hopefully you'll be back out on the bike in the very near future.


----------



## galaxy (12 Oct 2018)

Working away again this week, chucked bike in the back of the van. Finnished work, was so looking forward to getting the bike out. Even the strong gusty wind was enjoyable in a strange way.
Only 12 miles, but loved everyone of them.


----------



## Jon George (12 Oct 2018)

Out for a short one (15 miles) to Freston and Tattingstone. I'll think you'll agree from the pics that the route provided a ride of contrasts.


----------



## chriswoody (12 Oct 2018)

Our stunning, never ending summer continues. 25˚C and clear blue skies, it would have been rude to not take the Bamboo bike out for a spin. It was a real shorts and T-Shirt day and I had to double check that it really was October today.

A small 39km loop, with a mix of gravel cycle paths next to the river and dedicated cycle tracks next to the main roads. I also rode through Weinhausen with it's timber frame houses and monastery dating from 1230AD. A grand total of 174m of elevation, we're flatter than Holland in my corner of Germany.


----------



## booze and cake (12 Oct 2018)

This is from yesterday as I had no time to write it then, it turned into a much longer day that I expected. I did a recent thread asking for routes to around Aylesham, and got some top route advice from @ianrauk, @Bluehills and [USER=23023]@Dogtrousers. Ian’s route looked great for the way out, and @bluehills route for the return along the estuary. According to the BBC if I was going to cycle there it was going to be 80 miles into a 17mph headwind. I didn’t fancy that much. If I was only going one way I preferred going through the North Downs as its greener and all new territory for me, but Ian’s route in reverse had a mahoosive long climb that made it less appealing.

I decided to get the train to Canterbury and cycle from there, so I cobbled together an alternative the night before, with about 100 miles back to London. I don’t own a sat nav, so I had my low-tech hand written directions on pocket sized bits of cardboard. The weather forecast had a real last day of summer feel to it, and Thursday is my day off, so off to Kent I went. To get the bike on the train I had to leave off-peak so didn’t actually arrive in Canterbury until nearly midday, which on reflection was too late for such a long ride in October!

The reason for this particular ride was to see a tree, yes just a single tree. Not just any old tree, this tree has a name, Majesty. It definitely sounds impressive, If it was called Colin I doubt it would get as many visitors. Majesty is an ancient Pendunculate Oak (Quercus Robur).

Different species or trees are described as ancient at different times. Yews are the real oldies and are not considered ancient until they get to 1000 years old. A birch tree would be considered ancient at 150 years, and an oak is considered ancient at 400 yeas old. Oaks tend to hollow out around 500 years old, and as such dating the trees by drilling a section and counting rings is impossible so estimates on this ones age vary.

If Majesty is as expected the tree referred to in 1554 as the ‘King Fredville Oak’, already an impressive tree at the time, then its a least 500-600 years old. Local folklore says the tree is 1000 years old, so somewhere between the two is a safe bet. It may not have been as big as it once, having lost some big branches over the years, one alone weighed 3 tons, but it is undeniably old.

We are blessed with an abundance of ancient oaks in this country compared to Europe. Oak is held in high regard by many cultures in Europe, for centuries in the England its been a symbol of strength and survival, and looked upon with reverence. This has surely contributed to why we have so many survivors to this day.

This following link gives more details: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...england-uk-tree-register-survey-a7610246.html
To summarise, and the numbers are startling, continental Europe has an estimated 2000 ancient (over 400 years old) oaks, of which 1260 are in Sweden, 300 in Romania, Germany has only 120, but does have biggest oak in Europe, in Ivenack, again thought locally to be about 1000 years old, see here:
https://www.hideawayreport.com/articles/view/1000-year-old-oaks-ivenack-germany/
I don’t know the figures for Wales and Scotland but England alone has more ancient oaks than the rest of Europe put together! And not narrowly more, comprehensively more, an estimated 3400.

Back to the trip and despite my train hatred the journey was fine, and I had a nice chat with some other cyclists heading to Kent to cycle about in the sunshine. I got out of the station and misread my directions immediately, and headed off the roundabout at the wrong exit, luckily not getting too far before realising my error, not the best start. At the 4 mile mark I made another wrong turn and headed for 2 miles in the wrong direction before doubling back, this would be a long day at this rate.

Majesty is located in Fredville Park, about 15 miles south east of Canterbury. I had an approx location from the ‘monumental trees’ website. When I got there I had to walk through a field with a big scary bull, keeping close to the fence and prepared to run and jump over it at a moments notice. Luckily the bull was too busy eating to be bothered by me. After dodging cow pats for a few hundred metres I couldn’t see the tree, I realised the bit of wood it was in was fenced off with the big country house, and had signs saying no public access. This tree looked like it was trying to escape the horrors within the enclosure, who knows what perils lurk there, so I decided against trespassing.




Hmmm, arse. I didn't come all this way on this last minute, badly planned adventure to be thwarted so soon. I’m a cheeky but charming sod, so I decided to go up the main house and ask if they would kindly let me into their private garden, with my bike so I can take some photos of a tree. I mean what’s the worst that could happen….I had an idea, I crossed the cattle grid on foot fearing the unleashing of an army of hounds, following by gunshots being fired overhead and being run out of 'town'. Instead I got an excitable old terrier, followed shortly after by the lady of the house, who despite initial puzzlement kindly agreed to my request, and walked me and bike through to the exact location and left me to take photos, what a complete star! Lots of Americans visit apparently.

While this oak tree is not the tallest, what this has more than any other oak I’ve ever seen is girth, in fact it is the UK champion oak for girth, even trumping the great German oak. A trees girth is normally measured 1.5 metres about the ground, and on the last official measuring in the Tree Register records in 2007, the recorded girth was 1216cm, that just under 40 feet in circumference!

I found it pretty awe inspiring, it looked especially magical in the autumn sun. Here it is with a bicycle to give you some idea of scale.












These two huge branches have fallen off, but are tree size in their own right.








It had some sizeable fungus, cupping one of the first fallen leaves of autumn




Evidence of the hollowing








Its nearly 2pm by the time I set off. I do have lights, but they are not great so I realise I’ve got to get a move on. I cross back over the A2 and into the North Downs, and pretty much straight from the kick-off its onto the climbs, with a nearly 2 mile one to start with. It dawns on me that my notes have lots of references to such and such a hill.

Somewhere on these initial climbs I somehow lost my current directions card, argghh. I have to use my phone to google to get to directions to the first road name on my next card. This means stopping and checking phone on nearly every junction, and that section took ages and put me even further behind. The route was hilly, more so than I expected, but despite my navigational woes my route was so quiet. I hardly saw any cars and after many months of riding around in London it was so nice to be out getting lost in the lanes.




I knew some of the sections of the Pilgrims Way I was taking would be a gamble for a road bike, and so it turned out to be. Some bits are OK, this bit was lovely




But others bits not so much. There were some really sharp rocky sections that I'm amazed I didn't get a puncture or fall off. I was using my old MTB skills to keep me upright, but apologising to my bike the whole time. After a particularly muddy section I had to stop to use a stick to free the mud build up around the brakes, wasting more time.

I saw a strange carving on the way.




The whole section in the middle was so quiet, not only did I hardly see any cars, I also noted I'd not seen any shops, plenty of little villages, but no shops in any of them. It was a warm day and I’d nearly finished the 2 full bottles of water I had with me, and was getting close to just stopping and knocking on someone’s door and begging for water. It just added to the feeling of being in the wilderness, and I don’t think I’ve ever been so pleased to see a garage as I was the Shell one as I crossed the A229 at the 60 mile mark.

Soon after its starting to get dark, and I realise that an upcoming section of bridleway I had scheduled was going to be too sketchy and slow, so after a quick impromptu phone check I opt for a road alternative to try and keep my speed up in my race against the dark. And it got proper dark, no moon, no stars, pitch black on the unlit lanes. Reading my directions was hard work, and the throw on my light is not very good so all descents I had to go slow for fear of crashing into a pot hole at speed. I love bombing fast down hills, I hate going down them slowly, after struggling up a hill it feels like a wasted opportunity, and the levels of total concentration on road scanning was exhausting.

I can’t see the road beyond the 6 feet or so of light beam, and all of sudden this road seems to be going up a bit, ouch….I’m sure @Dogtrousers said it wasn’t that hilly round here. I’ve done rides before in the dark where I think its been a blessing I’ve not been able to see the top of a climb, but one thing I don’t like about night riding is when its so dark I can’t see what gear I'm in. My smallest gear was 39-25, which was not enough, and I was crushed by the feeling of pushing the lever for another gear, only to find there are no more gears *sob*. I try a section out of saddle, will this ever end, WTF!...I make it to just short of a bridge and have to dismount before I topple over while stationary. I had to walk a 100 metres or so to the top. I didn’t know what that hill was until today when I looked it up, its Vigo Hill and it is an utter pig of a climb, and though short it has a 1.5 mile climb peaking at 9% of Addington Lane and Taylors Lane immediately before it. And the gradient just gets worse as the climb goes on, the top of Vigo is more like 20%, which is beyond me and my gearing in day or night, so a walk of shame ensued, not that anyone could see it, not even me.

And then it started raining, really quite hard. Great. I’m in shorts, short sleeves and no jacket or any others clothes, Shackleton was better equipped than me. Cardboard directions are slowly disintegrating before my eyes like a Mission Impossible self destructing message. Despite all this I don’t feel like quitting, I know if I can just get to Starhill Rd just inside the M25, I know the way from there, directions won’t be needed. And once I get to Hawley Corner on the A223 I know it has street lighting all the way home. I get there with a palpable sense of relief, and now I can properly see where I’m going I can hammer it back to town. I think I did one of my fastest runs back into town that way averaging over 19mph for the last 20 miles of the trip, not bad after a long day in the saddle, so despite the earlier water shortage I got the fuelling right.

I got back home looking properly weather beaten at 10pm. Phone battery nearly dead, lights faded after 3 hours of cycling in darkness, and knackered after what turned out to be a bit of an ordeal. But as I recall riders of the Paris Roubaix saying, when riders retire its the hard rides and races they they looked back on with the most fondness, trails against adversity seem more of an achievement, and even if the planning was a bit lacking, its character building innit. A hard but great day, 109 miles and 7000ft of climbing was more than I expected. The route, wrong turns included. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28637641


And I learnt an ancient oak tree in Kent has a much better grasp of the passing of time than me.[/USER]


----------



## Katherine (12 Oct 2018)

booze and cake said:


> This is from yesterday as I had no time to write it then, it turned into a much longer day that I expected. I did a recent thread asking for routes to around Aylesham, and got some top route advice from @ianrauk, @Bluehills and [USER=23023]@Dogtrousers. Ian’s route looked great for the way out, and @bluehills route for the return along the estuary. According to the BBC if I was going to cycle there it was going to be 80 miles into a 17mph headwind. I didn’t fancy that much. If I was only going one way I preferred going through the North Downs as its greener and all new territory for me, but Ian’s route in reverse had a mahoosive long climb that made it less appealing.
> 
> I decided to get the train to Canterbury and cycle from there, so I cobbled together an alternative the night before, with about 100 miles back to London. I don’t own a sat nav, so I had my low-tech hand written directions on pocket sized bits of cardboard. The weather forecast had a real last day of summer feel to it, and Thursday is my day off, so off to Kent I went. To get the bike on the train I had to leave off-peak so didn’t actually arrive in Canterbury until nearly midday, which on reflection was too late for such a long ride in October!
> 
> ...


What an adventure! Those trees are awesome.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2018)

That tree is amazing. Thanks for the report and your pics. Looked an epic trip. 
Vigo Hill is a bitch...
Starhill Road is one of my favourite climbs/descents in Kent.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Oct 2018)

booze and cake said:


> This is from yesterday as I had no time to write it then, it turned into a much longer day that I expected.


Epic! What an amazing ride and an excellent write-up.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Oct 2018)

booze and cake said:


> This is from yesterday as I had no time to write it then, it turned into a much longer day that I expected. I did a recent thread asking for routes to around Aylesham, and got some top route advice from @ianrauk, @Bluehills and [USER=23023]@Dogtrousers. Ian’s route looked great for the way out, and @bluehills route for the return along the estuary. According to the BBC if I was going to cycle there it was going to be 80 miles into a 17mph headwind. I didn’t fancy that much. If I was only going one way I preferred going through the North Downs as its greener and all new territory for me, but Ian’s route in reverse had a mahoosive long climb that made it less appealing.
> 
> I decided to get the train to Canterbury and cycle from there, so I cobbled together an alternative the night before, with about 100 miles back to London. I don’t own a sat nav, so I had my low-tech hand written directions on pocket sized bits of cardboard. The weather forecast had a real last day of summer feel to it, and Thursday is my day off, so off to Kent I went. To get the bike on the train I had to leave off-peak so didn’t actually arrive in Canterbury until nearly midday, which on reflection was too late for such a long ride in October!
> 
> ...


That’s an amazing tree!


----------



## booze and cake (12 Oct 2018)

Thanks and good fungus info @Dogtrousers, I like that photo, it looks like a big hand holding the oak leaf.


----------



## Jon George (13 Oct 2018)

A short ride out to Levington. And a pic to show I am still a kid at heart ...


----------



## TigerT (13 Oct 2018)

My ride yesterday.....

I had some time due to me at work and the weather forecast was again good. Can’t believe it’s still warm enough for short bibs mid October!

Decided that having put in a lot of km’s in the last month, I’d take it easy. I wanted to take the road bike out but decided on the gravel route to Baden. I figured if I was taking it easy, it would be ok..... wrong! Far to bumpy, my eyeballs still feel shaken.

Still despite a bit of mist at the start, and a slightly confusing diversion which I mostly ignored, it was a nice ride out.

Stopped in a cafe for a Coffee and a muffin and tried to work out a route that did all the nice road parts of the gravel route and avoiding the long stretch of gravel in the middle.

Plan in mind, I set out on the way home. Much better route. Avoided most of the busy roads and had only a couple of gravelly bits.

Decided on a small extension. Instead of heading directly home I headed up the hill and over to the airport adding about 10km’s. No reason, just never done it before and wanted to see the view!

Finally got home just before it started to get dark. Very nice 60km’s. Can’t think of a better way to spend a day off!



Headed out through the fields


Bit blurry and doesn’t doesn’t do the view justice, but the ride up the hill was worth it!


Taking a rest in the woods


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Oct 2018)

17 windy miles this morning. Cross winds were much worse than the headwind. Going by Stoughton airfield was fun.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1901361120


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Oct 2018)

I kind of planned the metric century for today, but after a tiring evening of barn dancing (and waking to very windy weather), I went back to bed
I have done a 5 miles shopping trip though, and DIY permitting_ might_ get out later...


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Oct 2018)

Who can honestly summon the energy to write about a ride the day afterwards?
I saw a weather window on Wednesday, and sensing the last day of summer I decided to go to the best island in the world. Arran!

"Ed," thought I, "you are a famous misser of trains and this may literally be the last chance to do a fair weather lap of Arran for at least six months, so leave early for this one."
Got to the station with 8 minutes. Result!
Big queue for tickets. Panicked tutting and looking pointedly at the departure board but in the end I caught the train with 40 seconds to spare.

Rolling off the ferry into a gloriously sunny Brodick afternoon, I wasn't sure what to expect from the day, due to bad form on the bike for a couple of years now, and repeatedly picking up injuries, I am not half the rider I was the last time I was there (ironic, as there's a lot more of me now).



As anyone who has ever cycled clockwise on Arran knows, the first thing you encounter is a sharp pitch up the moment you leave the ferry terminal, but today was about survival rather than big efforts, I ditched my usual riding style of climbing out of the saddle and mashing the biggest gear I can manage, and instead selected my lowest gear, focused on my breathing and cadence and spun up it, glancing at my heart rate monitor to ensure I didn't go too deep into the red and before I knew it I was on the stunning descent into Lamlash, a pattern that was to repeat for the punchy South End part of the island through Whiting Bay and up past Kildonan.



It felt like a warm summer's day when I was on the open road, the true season was made obvious every time the road went into a dell or a forest, with wet roads and leaf mulch everywhere, which made the descent into Lagg quite hairy, but I got down safely and even got up the short steep ramp back out without getting off to push 

One day I will take photos of the stunning cliff-top road towards Blackwaterfoot but I usually enjoy it too much to stop. 

Blackwaterfoot came and went and with it the notion of taking the shortcut back to the ferry terminal over the String Road. I was committed to doing a full lap.

Despite being almost 15 minutes up on my PB for the island lap (I guess that's an endorsement for the "spin to win" philosophy), and knowing that I had a few hours to reach the last ferry, I was also aware that time has a habit of getting away from you on Arran and that crucially I was starting to fade. A quick stop to snack and refill my bottle in view of Machrie Moor and I was off again.



What used to be one of my favourite stretches, the coast road is pan-flat for 5 miles from Machrie (I had a Strava KOM here once upon a time before all the racing snakes ruined it) but the once time-trial-worthy tarmac was rutted and broken and I'm not going to be setting any PBs along here any time soon.

As is always the way on my rides, the suffering began as I crested the punchy hill at Imachar and as I turned into the very scenic Catacol Bay I was hit with a wall of wind, and the pattern for the rest of the ride was set.

Stopped by the 13th century Lochranza Castle for stretches, photos and rest as I knew what was coming next.




My nemesis, the dread Boguillie. A fantastic climb. Not a world-beater by any stretch of the imagination but very picturesque and more than capable of providing serious challenge to the unwary. Strava classes it as a Cat 3 climb and I'd normally agree with that sentiment - 200m of elevation gain and with its steepest ramps pushing 12%, but when the wind is in a certain direction the topography draws wind in and the whole valley acts as a massive chimney.

Quietly muttering "nothing left in the tank" to myself as I crawled feebly up it, buffeted by winds that alternated between almost stopping me dead and blowing me over, I eventually got to the top and was rewarded with the last rays of sunshine striking the hilltops, bringing the autumn peat to life in a way that no photo can hope to do justice to.




(Infuriatingly, the view back down the valley towards Lochranza is the best and therefore the photo is also the worst).

A relatively slow descent (I understand that certain CycleChat velocouchistes have exceeded 55mph there) and dead-slow TT later, made it back to Brodick just in time to see the ferry arrive.


Time: Total: 5:00:03, Moving: 4:23:56. Distance: 56.3 miles. A smidgeon over 3,000 feet of climbing. (Lost 55 minutes to my PB on the second half)
So pleased I did it - had a blast!

When are we going back, CC Ecosse?!!!


----------



## pjd57 (13 Oct 2018)

Edwardoka said:


> Who can honestly summon the energy to write about a ride the day afterwards?
> I saw a weather window on Wednesday, and sensing the last day of summer I decided to go to the best island in the world. Arran!
> 
> "Ed," thought I, "you are a famous misser of trains and this may literally be the last chance to do a fair weather lap of Arran for at least six months, so leave early for this one."
> ...


Arran really is the best day out on a bike you will ever find, anywhere.

Missed out on doing it this year but my riding mate has me down to do the figure of 8 with him next year.
Doesn't add a lot of miles, but it puts in a lot more climbing.

Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Arran really is the best day out on a bike you will ever find, anywhere.
> 
> Missed out on doing it this year but my riding mate has me down to do the figure of 8 with him next year.
> Doesn't add a lot of miles, but it puts in a lot more climbing.
> ...


It's a brilliant island, no matter which way you go. Figure of 8 is special, coastal lap is special, the Ross road is incredible (and many people don't even know it exists!)


----------



## 13 rider (13 Oct 2018)

Woke this morning to a blustery wind with slight sniffle feeling completely unmotivated but I am on a run off over 200 days riding didn't want to end it so needing to get out and do 10 miles for it to count according to my unofficial rules . So waited till after dinner and rolled out . Headed out for the hills around Markfield to try and hide from the wind .Up Pollybotts carried on climbing up to Copt Oak then looped back on myself by doing Priory lane . Decided to do some workout up the steep bit ground my way up in the big ring (53 /21)  grovelled over the top at 6mph  won't be doing that again soon . Quick downhill then the second climb of priory lane just spun up this one .Woodhouse eaves ,Swithland ,Cropston . Here I decided to head to Rothley to use the wind to smash a Strava segment . On to millionaire row an aptly named segment a dead end road near Rothley station full of mansions . Full on effort for 1 min 8 sec for 2nd overall still 3 secs behind the Kom . Headed home via Cropston while climbing from the island in the village I realised the wind would be a tailwind on a local segment which I was Kom on until this week when someone beat me so it would be rude not to try . Flew up the climb in 47 secs a 10 sec pr and 5 secs faster than anyone else  the wind does have its uses . Nice 20 miles in ridiculously warm condition Tomorrows ride looks off to fit mudguards


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Oct 2018)

I was intending to go out on my road bike today, but as I was about to get ready it started raining, it rained for a good hour.

I decided to go out on my mountain bike. 

The wind had dried the rain out nicely. Past the edge of Hardwick wood and I saw a black squirrel . Then on to the road down to Caldecott




The colours were rich in the sunlight today.
Up the track to the Red House, the leaves carpeting the floor




The hedges were full of fruit and colour





On to Hayley wood, then my first stint heading south, it were blowy! When I met the road I stopped for a bite to eat. Across the road there were Beef Shorthorn cattle 





Through Arrington and Croydon and into Wimpole, not been here for ages!














Up onto the ridge, then down to Eversden. I had to slow up for a family who’s young girl was slightly astray, so I missed the best time on Strava by one second. I’ll get it one day...
Back up to the ridge via the Mares Way then down to Eversden, then back up to the ridge via the Mares Way and through to Kingston via the Wimpole Way












I decided to take the road home, it was great, a tailwind took me back!

31 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1901958301


----------



## LarryDuff (13 Oct 2018)

Three words sum up my ride this morning.
Wet wet wet!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

So today I had arranged a forum ride which should have seen 7 of us out riding . People began to drop out due to various valid reason family issues health etc .Then the weather turned for the worse then this morning @Chris Doyle bailed as her been called out by work at silly o clock then @Supersuperleeds decided he'd didn't want to get wet for hours can't say I blame him .So that left me and @Lilliburlero . While looking at the rain falling I was half hoping he'd bailed as well . No message so I decided to ride to the start point some 12 miles away as I rolled in @Lilliburlero was there fixing a puncture ,good start . Quick chat hoping he wanted to cut it short but he was out to do another imperial ton having already done 47 miles . What the heck Im out anyway so we do the planned route . Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Atterton ,Witherley ,Warton ,Wilson ,Dadlington and back to Market Bosworth some 31 miles . Discovered some new lanes which on another day would have been lovely .Not the most chatty ride just a case of getting round . In Market Bosworth we parted company @Lilliburlero headed home needing 25 miles for his ton .I needed another 18 miles to do 200 mile week. So an 12 mile trip home needed extending a bit so a few loops in various villages on the way home . Nearing home I decided to add the extra 4 miles to complete a metric ton .Loops around the village and riding past home for half a mile got the required distance . 62.3 miles done in pretty grim condition got home soaked can't say I enjoyed it but it got done


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> So today I had arranged a forum ride which should have seen 7 of us out riding . People began to drop out due to various valid reason family issues health etc .Then the weather turned for the worse then this morning @Chris Doyle bailed as her been called out by work at silly o clock then @Supersuperleeds decided he'd didn't want to get wet for hours can't say I blame him .So that left me and @Lilliburlero . While looking at the rain falling I was half hoping he'd bailed as well . No message so I decided to ride to the start point some 12 miles away as I rolled in @Lilliburlero was there fixing a puncture ,good start . Quick chat hoping he wanted to cut it short but he was out to do another imperial ton having already done 47 miles . What the heck Im out anyway so we do the planned route . Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Atterton ,Witherley ,Warton ,Wilson ,Dadlington and back to Market Bosworth some 31 miles . Discovered some new lanes which on another day would have been lovely .Not the most chatty ride just a case of getting round . In Market Bosworth we parted company @Lilliburlero headed home needing 25 miles for his ton .I needed another 18 miles to do 200 mile week. So an 12 mile trip home needed extending a bit so a few loops in various villages on the way home . Nearing home I decided to add the extra 4 miles to complete a metric ton .Loops around the village and riding past home for half a mile got the required distance . 62.3 miles done in pretty grim condition got home soaked can't say I enjoyed it but it got done



My clothing weighed more than my bike when i`d finished, proper drenched  

100 miles and no other cyclists spotted!?


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> My clothing weighed more than my bike when i`d finished, proper drenched
> 
> 100 miles and no other cyclists spotted!?


No other cyclists I wonder why


----------



## TigerT (14 Oct 2018)

Second ride this weekend. Was planning to head out early, but it was so misty that I couldn't even see the other side of the road. The weather forecast assured me it would clear by 10am so that's when I headed out. It was still a bit cool but forecast to warm up. 

I decided to do my new favourite Sunday coffee and cake ride over to Winterthur. I headed out through Schwamendingen and out to Dubendorf, continuing on to Wangen and over the hill through the woods to Effretikon. The woods were truly beautiful today with the sun shining through the trees and all the autumn colours. Wish I had room for a proper cameras. The old phone I take on rides failed miserably. From Effretikon it's road all the way to Winterthur. A surprisingly strong headwind accompanied me the whole of the way in. I didn't mind this today, it mean't tailwind all the way back.

On arriving in Winterthur I rode around for a while looking for a parking space. There are loads of bike racks (100's) but they are always all full. Finally I saw someone leaving and grabbed the spot.

After a very pleasant Coffee and Vanilla Doughnut. I set off home. I choose the same rout all the way back to Dubendorf, then diverted over to Bassersdorf, just because I fancied a change.

By the time I got back the temperature had reached 22 degrees, unbelievable for October. 62km's today. I have visitors coming out in 12 days, no doubt we'll have rain and snow by then!




On the way out through Schwamendingen.


Heading into the woods


In the middle of a roundabout near Effretikon


and the map


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2018)

Out and clipped in before 5 am and 10 miles before the rain started so decided to keep it close to home in case i wanted to bail out and head home early no target in sight other than to get some miles in .
After 20 miles i started to get a very painful left eye that just wanted to close so thought i would head home , walked about a mile as could hardly see enough to ride the bike any more , it started to clear so rode the last mile only for it to flair up again just as i turned into the cul de sac , got the other half in a panic which is not a good thing at 7.30 am a quick inspection and nothing found so out came a warm flannel which eased the pain and allowed the eye to open again .
Bit scary at time's as no real reason why so not sure what to do


----------



## colly (14 Oct 2018)

Hope it settles down Biggsy.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Out and clipped in before 5 am and 10 miles before the rain started so decided to keep it close to home in case i wanted to bail out and head home early no target in sight other than to get some miles in .
> After 20 miles i started to get a very painful left eye that just wanted to close so thought i would head home , walked about a mile as could hardly see enough to ride the bike any more , it started to clear so rode the last mile only for it to flair up again just as i turned into the cul de sac , got the other half in a panic which is not a good thing at 7.30 am a quick inspection and nothing found so out came a warm flannel which eased the pain and allowed the eye to open again .
> Bit scary at time's as no real reason why so not sure what to do


Sounds very odd hopefully a one off if it occurs again I would suggest you seek medical advice


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Sounds very odd hopefully a one off if it occurs again I would suggest you seek medical advice



I am hoping same and can't understand as you would hope my glasses would stop or filter out a lot of the rain , i would understand more if it was hot and sweaty


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Out and clipped in before 5 am and 10 miles before the rain started so decided to keep it close to home in case i wanted to bail out and head home early no target in sight other than to get some miles in .
> After 20 miles i started to get a very painful left eye that just wanted to close so thought i would head home , walked about a mile as could hardly see enough to ride the bike any more , it started to clear so rode the last mile only for it to flair up again just as i turned into the cul de sac , got the other half in a panic which is not a good thing at 7.30 am a quick inspection and nothing found so out came a warm flannel which eased the pain and allowed the eye to open again .
> Bit scary at time's as no real reason why so not sure what to do


Could understand if you weren't wearing glasses, but hopefully it will be a freak event. As @13 rider says, worth getting some advice if it reoccurs.


----------



## iandg (14 Oct 2018)

Sun shining today, took a short road spin

View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1903900686/embed/30757e88bf504ff655355e695849de0816547792


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

wicker man said:


> Sun shining today, took a short road spin
> 
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1903900686/embed/30757e88bf504ff655355e695849de0816547792
> 
> ...


Having been out in the rain for 4 hours I can't believe those photos are from today . 400 miles difference can have different weathers I suppose


----------



## colly (14 Oct 2018)

wicker man said:


> Sun shining today, took a short road spin
> 
> View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1903900686/embed/30757e88bf504ff655355e695849de0816547792
> 
> ...


I bet rush hour is a mare for you.


----------



## booze and cake (14 Oct 2018)

@wicker man's winning with the weather today! We had similar yesterday but today was very different down south, grey and wet.

I've been promising to go on a bike ride with my niece Sofia for ages, so my bro, me and her went out today. Sofia has a cool new bike, and today I got to see her riding it for the first time.

Its a shame the weather was the the worst its been for weeks, but she was game for a short adventure from her house in Stoke Newington, through Springfield Park and out past the Walthamstow reservoirs, and I planned to show her some street art along the way.

First up we came to a Goshawk




And around the corner from there we saw a badger, fox and and some bees




Then we saw a load of birds together at the end of Coppermill Lane by artist ATM.




Sofia had some good bird and tree knowledge, and is a good rider, I was impressed. We crossed over the busy road for a picture with the Phlegm piece, this is my favourite picture. Sofia is standing to attention perfectly here, and mastering the art of 'the bike pose'.




I had seen those works before on rides for my street art thread, but just up the road there was a new work by Roa, so we went and grabbed that too.




So we got to see a good selection of animals, or as Sofia used to say when she was much younger, aminals, which I think sounds better. And on the way home a real heron flew over our heads which was cool after seeing a painted one 5 minutes before.

Sofia has recently discovered Harry Potter and is an expert already. She reeled off the names of all the books, she has read the first 3 of them, and tonight when she got home she watched the first of the films. And she is currently saving up for a wand.

I had a look back through all my old street art pics, and there is only one Harry Potter one, its been painted over already unfortunately, but it looks like its from an early film, or maybe even the first one. So here is a bonus picture for Sofia when she reads this.




It rained nearly all of our ride, we did 5.5 miles and she did it no problem. Sofia has part Welsh heritage so is genetically waterproof, so it takes more than a bit of rain to stop a bike ride happening . After a few more bike rides and Harry Potter films, I'm sure the world will seem an even more amazing and adventure filled place. I'm looking forward to our next bike ride together.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2018)

Today's ride was to drop off a bitrhday card for my sister in law & another for my dad. Ridiculously warm & humid with barely a breath of wind until the late afternoon when I left dad's, and another case of doing 4x the mileage required for the task


----------



## Old jon (15 Oct 2018)

An odd one today. The phone had forecast dry weather and I had a physiotherapy appointment at eight thirty. So I thought to ride a bike there.

Locking the geared bike outside was not a comfortable option so I took the fixed instead, wheeling it out just as the drizzle started. Traffic was a lot less than anticipated, down the road to the Holbeck wander and onto Water Lane. A little busier along Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road, I did wonder if it was Sunday. Regent Street, Skinner Lane and a dodge round the roadworks onto Beckett Street. After the torture / physiotherapy it was Harehills Road followed by the climb up to the Oakwood Clock, which was a bit of an effort, so I turned left there onto Princes Avenue. No way are the legs up to Boot Hill on the fixed, all the way to Street Lane was hard enough. Turn right onto Harrogate Road and climb a little more past the school and take the left that leads to Eccup Reservoir and then on to the village of that name. I walked the bike across the cattle grid on the way there, I was not moving fast enough for the confidence to ride that. Calling it a village is a bit ambitious, half a dozen scattered houses, a pub and a couple of farms. Hmm, OK village it is, compared to Holbeck. Away from there on Eccup Lane.



Turn right onto King Lane and ride along to Kings Road, part of the 680 feet of climbing on this trip, and down the hill to Bramhope. Still quiet, one car only in that distance. The A 660 must have my own set of wheel ruts in it, I ride it so often. This is by no means a whinge, in the direction away from Leeds it takes you to some great places. OK it takes anybody else as well . . .

I was travelling in the opposite direction, homewards, and there was no reason to deviate from my habit of turning right in Headingley to descend to the river at Kirkstall. It occurred to me that Headingley Railway station must be at about the same height as the river. Its on the Harrogate line, call it a posh name. Maybe. Anyway, the towpath beckons for all the usual reasons. And it too was very quiet indeed. A lot of fallen leaves to be wary of, so take things a bit easy all the way back to Water Lane and that part of Hunslet that leads to the final climb of the ride and home. Twenty four peaceful miles put a smile on my face again.

A map, just the post physiotherapy miles


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Oct 2018)

Last nights commute was, to coin a Clarkson-ism, mildly moist. I was expecting big puddles on the way home this morning following the almost biblical rainfall overnight, and I wasn't disappointed. Roads flooded at the A30/Stanwell junction all up the path too, thankfully no wiseass drivers feeling the need to spray the cyclist.
A rather disconcerting bang from the bike a mile from home, so it's been on the stand this afternoon. I lost the little rubber boot from the rear caliper when I I replaced the cable in the Summer, and it's gotten grit in there. The bang was the cable pulling tight into the brifter. New bits on order, but freed up for now...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Oct 2018)

A shorter ride than I'd intended today. The route was Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Folly Bank, Yell Bank, Ruckley, Acton Burnell, Cantlop Bridge, Boreton, Allfield, Lyth Hill and back.

Rather dreary cool and damp weather out which didn't help with motivation so I pootled a bit. There are problems with traffic queueing for roadworks on the A49 so there were one or two impatient drivers trying for alternative routes - near Ryton I thought the one Audi was going to clip a Range Rover coming the other way, then he had to stand on the brakes for the bus that was behind the Rover.

After that it was a bit quieter for a while and the worst issue I encountered was a blockage from a couple of farmers with stock trailers. It got cold and misty in addition to the rain as I climbed up to Yell Bank which prompted the decision to shorten the ride.

At Allfield I found more rat-running drivers on the lane including an artic which I was fortunate to meet at a point I could duck out of the way. The queue on the main road was back past Hunger Hill at this point so I can see why they were looking for alternatives.

25.6 miles this time at 11.8 mph average. I wasn't impressed with the weather but it turned out to be the driest part of the day. Glad I didn't wash the knockabout bike yesterday as I had planned to as it's now plastered in mud.





Caer Caradoc hiding its head in the clouds.





Nearly at the top of Yell Bank and almost in the clouds myself.





View at the top.





Cantlop Bridge - one of Thomas Telford's few surviving cast iron bridges.





After a weekend of rain the ford at Boreton is deceptively deep and has been known to catch out the unwary. I used the footbridge just out of shot.





The Wrekin is also hiding in the mist. You can make out the line of stationary traffic on the A49.


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2018)

booze and cake said:


> @wicker man's winning with the weather today! We had similar yesterday but today was very different down south, grey and wet.
> 
> I've been promising to go on a bike ride with my niece Sofia for ages, so my bro, me and her went out today. Sofia has a cool new bike, and today I got to see her riding it for the first time.
> 
> ...



How wonderful.


----------



## TeeShot (15 Oct 2018)

On holiday in Devon this week, so a ride on The Tarka Trail from Biddeford to Barnstaple and back


----------



## DCBassman (16 Oct 2018)

Free afternoon, so set out toward Plymouth. Got to Marsh Mills, went down the wrong path, and went down the Embankment. So down that to Laira Bridge, then back round through Saltram House. Another error, and I'm on the back road into Plympton, down Cot Hill. Quick loop back to Marsh Mills and begin the long steady grind all the way up to Yelverton. Literally downhill most of the way from there, I even let it rip over Gem Bridge as no one was about. 37.88 miles, avg of 10.0 mph, not bad for me!
PS: will stop for some pictures next time!


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Oct 2018)

I’ve had a sore back for the last week so haven’t been riding. The pain was much better today so managed a short ride after work.
19.6 miles with an average of 17 mph.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Oct 2018)

Not many days off work this month, and since the weather forecast was half decent I decided to use my sole day off this week to get the metric century challenge ride done. My rides tend to be planned around gaining explorer squares on Veloviewer, or linking bits together. About 3 years ago I was on a work course at Lane End and got some early morning rides in, so figured I'd link those squares into my 'big' square (of squares..). Nabbed a fair bit of the route from one of @Stonechat s H&DW rides, with a few minor changes to gain some extra squares just North of the A4. 
Set of about 0845hrs and went through WGP, going around Deer Park as they were filming so round the Royal School route instead. Down to Windsor and across the river into Eton then Northwards through Eton Dorney to the A4. Minor tweak No.1 took me across into Burnham then up to Littlewood Common before re-joining the H&DW route through Little Marlow and onwards to Marlow. A nice steady climb along Frieth Road with a pause for the view as I reached the top




Onwards and before long I was at the conference centre in Lane End. A largely OK and fast run down (and up, and down) the B482 past Marlow Bottom and back into Marlow where I crossed the river via the rather nice bridge. Minor tweak No. 2 saw me pop through Bisham and over the A404 to grab 2 squares, nobody told me it was all uphill, bottom cog all the way. This time I stopped for a breather at the top




Before going back down the road I'd just come up. No danger of a high speed descent, wet, and lots of leaves left me hanging on the brakes all the way down. Back on the H&DW route, and over the same ridge again, this time on Quarry Road, the 10% warning signs should have given it away that it was gonna be a slog. Got up OK, and only 15 seconds slower than @Stonechat which I'm quite pleased with
Cookham and Taplow saw me back at the A4, and I more or less retraced my steps home, opting for the flat route along the Runneymede, preferring headwind over hills by this point.
Home with 64 miles done. 
Back on the commute tomorrow.


----------



## colly (16 Oct 2018)

After dealing with a few work chores Mrs Colly being out for the morning I decided it was time to get out for a spin.
It was dry but cool and the air was damp so I wrapped up well. I didn't want to be out for too long and I reckoned a couple of hours would be about right.
So it was north via Moortown and Shadwell and out to East Keswick. Down into Collingham and across the Wharfe at Linton.
Up through Sicklinghall and Clap Gate and then down to Netherby via Chapel Hill.

I took a bunch of photos while I was out but as per usual they were absolutely dire ( I must get a proper camera)

These are bad but I'll post them anyway because they show the curiosity of cows. Which I always find engaging:

























From Netherby I thought I would test a new cassette I fitted the other day. Up Barrowby Hill it was then. It's a sharp little climb of just over a half mile. Average of 8% but the steep bits come out around 14%. I am please to report the new cassette missed not a beat.
From the top of the climb it was through Kirkby Overblow and down to the A61 harrogate Road to cross the Wharfe again at Harewood Bridge.
Around the edges of the Harewood Estate and a left onto Weardley Lane and the climb through Weardley, followed by the steeper climb up Eccup Lane to Burden Head Farm.
Past The New Inn and eventually around the reservoir of Eccup and onto Harrogate Road and back home via Moortown Corner.

I was in trouble when I got back (again ) It seems I was *told *Mrs Colly's friend was bringing her dog round to be looked after at 1pm or so.
Yours truely was out and so other arrangements were made so it worked out ok anyway. Not only that but I had gone out and left the keys in the unlocked back door.

I'll hold my hands up to the unlocked door but I swear I never heard _anything_ about the bloody dog. The damn thing is still here, farting and stinking the place out.  I like dogs, but I'm buggered if I'm going to forgo a ride in nice weather to look after someone elses. ( but don't tell Mrs Colly I said that)


All in all it was 30 miles and 2100 ft of upwards.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28764420


----------



## Jon George (17 Oct 2018)

I decided on another attempt at this month's 50K challenge, today, but should had read the runes of how the week (and this morning) had already shaped up.
On Monday, my pocket watch - of immense sentimental value - stopped working when the Albert chain got caught on something and the watch was hauled out of my waistcoat and took a knock. And, this morning, the management of the company where I work part-time, demonstrated their complete inability to organise the proverbial in a brewery by not issuing the correct time (how ironic) on when to turn up for a flu-jab, that I needed a ride to calm me down. 
Five minutes in and I realised I had forgotten my rain jacket and went for the gamble and rode on.
An hour later, when the weather began to wet up, I headed back for home.
Five miles to go and a rear spoke went. (I've had a go at a repair, but I think a new wheel/wheelset is in order.)
Still, I got a ride in. 

Church gate/bike/Jay at Hemingstone:-


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Oct 2018)

What a superb autumn day. Warm and sunny with no wind. Perfect. Mrs 26 and I rode over to Upton to meet Jules H, Pete M and Rich B. The plan was to ride round a favourite route in the opposite direction. Would brain nav cope? Out by Strensham and Besford saw us turn left at Drakes Broughton for a change. Mrs 26 wanted to head back early so parted here. Then we went on by Broughton Hacket for Crowle Green and Oddingley before crossing the Salt Way for Hanbury where we detoured to take in the views from the churchyard on the hill. Soon we were heading for the Fishing Lakes. As we approached a large peloton of Worcs St John's riders emerged. Martin S was leading. Hope they had left some food for us (you know what gannets cyclists are).

There was plenty left and after much refreshing and chats we took to the run by Stock Wood and Radford for Bishampton and the old airfield. At Pinvin ford a car had been stuck in the floods and had just been pulled free. Expensive mistake. Unusually for recent times we took in Pirton Church before climbing Kinnersley Bank. Jules headed home from Earl's Croome while we three took the standard run back by Hanley Swan. Rich had survived his longest ride for quite a while. Great stuff and brain nav worked. 69 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2018)

A proper hilly ride today heading over Lyth Hill to Condover, Ryton and Leebotwood then climbing up onto the Long Mynd via Woolstaston and High Park and across the top to Pole Bank. I then dropped down to Bridges and climbed up towards the Stiperstones before dropping down through The Bog, Stiperstones village and Snailbeach to Minsterley then heading back through Pontesbury, Plealey, Exfords Green and back over Lyth Hill to finish.

The roads were wet at the start so I opted for the knockabout bike since it's already mucky from the ride on Monday. The ride to Leebotwood went pretty well and the climb up High Park was a little easier with the new gearing fitted recently. The views were quite atmospheric as I made my way up to the summit, then I dropped down to the road and headed past Boiling Well and Shooting Box again on the way down to Bridges.

I haven't done the climb up to the Stiperstones from this direction before - it's fairly steep but manageable apart from losing traction in a couple of places where the surface was wet and had a shiny, smooth surface where it had melted in the summer. A friendly van driver held back on one of the steepest bits and I exchanged greetings with a couple of walkers

No stop at the cafe this time as I had to get back. The descent on the new surface to Stiperstones village was great and the rest of the descent seemed to be over very quickly - it seems a _lot _shorter going in this direction.

The rest of the ride back seemed to go fairly quick too. The A49 was fairly quiet but a few people were still rat-running over Lyth Hill despite the roadworks having been removed.

37.5 miles at 11.5 mph average (the long descent really upped the average) and a top speed of 34.4 mph. Really enjoyed that!




At Woolstaston on the way up the climb.





At the top of the steep bit. It's gentler across the moor from here.





Looking in the direction of Church Stretton as I cross Wild Moor.





View from the summit (Pole Bank) towards the gliding club.





Dropping down towards Ratlinghope and Bridges.





A couple of the Long Mynd residents.





Start of my second big climb.





Still climbing but a good view of the Stiperstones on the ridge now.





Over the other side and well into the descent now. Stiperstones Inn


----------



## galaxy (18 Oct 2018)

Home from work yesterday about 3. So squeezed a nice 9 miles of road n track on the Mountain Bike. Such a lovely time of the year to be out on the bike. Was enjoying it so much didn’t stop for pictures.


----------



## Jon George (18 Oct 2018)

A quick pop into town to the LBS for a new wheelset for Patsy #2 The CX (Novatec 30s. I couldn't get the last little wobble out of the back wheel after riding home with a missing spoke yesterday and I'd had a good 21/1 years out of the Fulcrums).
Followed by test ride up and down my road.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Oct 2018)

What a lovely autumn afternoon. I needed to blast so I headed off around the standard route to take in the White Rabbit. I must have been feeling rather good in this excellent spell of weather as my pace was higher than for some time. Very enjoyable blast. 35 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Oct 2018)

Out again on the Raleigh for a quick(ish) morning ride as I had to get back prompt. One of my standard routes: Lyth Hill, Condover, Cross Houses, Attingham Park, Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover again then home.

There was lovely sunshine to be had but it was a bit on the nippy side (about 5C) at the start. At Lyth Hill the view was great with lots of low lying mist lit up by the sun and since I decided not to take the new camera the one on the phone hasn't done justice to it.

There were signs of a frost on the ground round Condover and as I approached Atcham there was a bank of fog hanging round the river. Fortunately it didn't quite extend onto the road as I'd only brought my rear lights (thinking about riding into the sun in the first half of the ride).

After a summer of setting pretty respectable speeds round my regular routes it is always a slight disappointment when the temperature drops and I can't keep up the pace any more. I seemed to get along fairly well in the first half of the ride but I just seemed to run out of energy as I went along.

35.8 miles this trip at 14.5 mph average.





View from the usual spot on Lyth Hill.













A selection of shots from Atcham Bridge.









Attingham Park





The Wrekin.





Looking back at the Wrekin again from near Acton Burnell.


----------



## TeeShot (18 Oct 2018)

Another ride along The Tarka Trail, from Torrington to Bideford and back. Back up north tomorrow


----------



## gavgav (18 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out again on the Raleigh for a quick(ish) morning ride as I had to get back prompt. One of my standard routes: Lyth Hill, Condover, Cross Houses, Attingham Park, Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover again then home.
> 
> There was lovely sunshine to be had but it was a bit on the nippy side (about 5C) at the start. At Lyth Hill the view was great with lots of low lying mist lit up by the sun and since I decided not to take the new camera the one on the phone hasn't done justice to it.
> 
> ...


That frost was certainly a shock, this morning, when I started the car up for work and discovered ice on the windscreen! Goodness knows here I’ve filed the scraper and so it was the Go Outdoors reward card that got some use


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Oct 2018)

My ride I forgot to post yesterday! 
I've hardly had any day off since the end of August, the leisure rides have been few and far between.
No exception yesterday, when, on my day off, I rode to work ... again!
Retrieved Boris the ice bike from his slumber in a corner of the bike room, where he laid abandoned with a flat since the end of last March, fixed him up, changed the tyres, attached the trailer, loaded up with homemade cakes and bread, off we went.
First stop Freewheel North, the cycling hub at the Glasgow Green: I left them a mega olive bread.




Second stop, Bumped into @flyingfifi and the CamGlen Bike Town crowd, out for their Wednesday ride.
Third stop, my work, where I unloaded some goodies for the staff and picked up a couple of heavy industrial cooking pots that were about to be made redundant - I have coveted such pots for a long time, they are very expensive to buy new, also a stool left behind after an exhibition that I want to transform in a potted plants stand.
Some of the cake I delivered:


The stuff I picked up:


Ready to roll!




Loaded, I rode a couple of miles into town to meet my friend for coffee, and to give her one of the pots ... a pair of old ladies getting all excited over second hand pots we were 
Here is Boris with trailer parked up at Cafe Nero, I have no shame 




After a couple of double espressos and a wee natter, I carried on home, only a few miles but slightly uphill: I'd forgotten how heavy Boris with cargo are, so used to commute on my Genesis now, but the 26' balloon tyres are certainly more comfy than the puny 700x35!
Active travel at its finest!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2018)

Just about time this afternoon to take the Giant flatbar out for a quick 50km on the usual route around Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham before a shower, dinner and then out to Cambridge for the Laura Veirs gig at Storey's Field Centre. Warm enough for shorts & short sleeve top when the sun was out, but quite a chilly north easterly breeze.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2018)

Chillier this morning than yesterday so I got my winter layers on and took the Raleigh round another of my regular routes: Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Melverley, Crew Green, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Edge, Lea Cross, Exford's Green, Lyth Hill & home.

I took the full set of lights this time and set out as the school rush was underway which was bad timing, so had to work my way past all the wayward youngsters (do any of them look whee they are going?)

At Shelton I met with a couple of cyclists at the traffic lights who commented on the cold and said that they'll probably finish for the season when the clocks change. They took off ahead of me but didn't pull away so I ended up overtaking up the short sharp climb on the road out of Montford Bridge.

On the road to Little Ness I ran into fog - not sunlit and picturesque like yesterday but grey, damp and cold. I'd already put my lights on for the busy stretch of road through Bicton earlier and they stayed on for the rest of the trip (unlike a few of the motorists I encountered - sidelights are not sufficient in fog!).

The rest of the trip was pretty uneventful, which was good. I started to ride through clear patches around Westbury which was good as I could use the long straight without worrying as much about who was coming up fast behind me. I did decide not to follow it to Nox though and go via the lanes through Edge instead.

With it being cold and damp I decided not to extend the ride this time and headed back over Lyth Hill.

33.3 miles this time at 14.4 mph average.





Just to give an idea of the conditions, a shot at The Royal Hill.





Looking towards The Lawley and Caer Caradoc towards the end of the ride now I've escaped the fog.





Lyth Hill with fog spilling over the top.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Oct 2018)

Commuting again, back to the normal spot on airport so 1 miles shorter Still in shorts down South, though I did wimp a little and put lightweight full finger gloves on. Not resorted to the woolly hat yet...


----------



## Jon George (19 Oct 2018)

Ta-dah! Finally managed to get my October 50k in today, after the two abortive attempts.
I went out north of Ipswich and came back the same route - I'm intrigued by how much (obvious) stuff you miss going on the outwards journey that you'll spot on the return leg. 
Two claims for the day: close up to a magnificent roe deer at Coddenham and spotting an enormous raptor swooping around at Gosbeck. And first ride this end of the year when I questioned the wisdom of finger-less mitts - I needed my emergency shower jacket to get my temperature back up on the return.
This at Helmingham with Patsy #2 The CX with her new wheelset. (Oh, and Jay Diamond now has his own FaceBook page - just for the laugh, you understand.)


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Oct 2018)

First ride of the day was to pick up hire bikes from Cycle Menorca.
We ambled about, hoovered up some tapas then turned up for the first ride

















https://www.strava.com/activities/1914233073


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Oct 2018)

Ride number 2 was the social ride out to the lighthouse at Favaritx. The pace was sporty!

Just some pics...






















https://www.strava.com/activities/1914499224


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Ride number 2 was the social ride out to the lighthouse at Favaritx. The pace was sporty!
> 
> Just some pics...
> 
> ...


Big Peloton!!!!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Oct 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Big Peloton!!!!


There’ll be about 350 tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## Mike_P (19 Oct 2018)

Day off work so once it warmed up a bit I headed out on my normal route to Farnham via Ripley and Nidd. The lane to Nidd from the A61 is pretty quite and I stumbled upon a meeting of pheasants; two dispersed to fields either side and a third took off straight in front of me.




Once up the climb out of Farnham turned north through Copgrove, bypassing Burton Leonard to Bishop Monkton




Then west through Markington and south east down Scarah Bank back to Ripley where I followed NCN67 Nidderdale Greenway which was nicley quiet and therefore fast for a change. With only a few walkers and dogs to encounter the clearer vistas readily showed the slight uphill grade in this direction.





Turning off up Bilton Lane slumbering suburbia was somewhat different with a large crane blocking most of the road.




28.52 miles 1432ft climbed Avg Speed 14.1 mph - was slightly baffled by the Garmin giving some odd speed reading then I realised I had not refitted the speed and candance sensors


----------



## Aravis (20 Oct 2018)

An important target reached yesterday: a ride of 138 miles, completing my collection on Strava from 100 to 139. I already have 150, so that just leaves every number in the 140s, and my work will be complete.

Here's some pictures. A brief pause at Kelmscott, near Lechlade:






A few miles later from Lus Hill, looking north across the broad Thames plain:






And a final look back east in the later afternoon from the A46, before descending out of the Cotswolds:






Maybe I should've just photgraphed the sky!

Garmin suggests the temperature touched zero a couple of times early on. I'm a little doubtful, but I certainly needed every layer. For a while there was an annoying area of cloud that obstinately stuck itself over the sun, but eventually it cleared.

On such a perfectly calm day on predominantly flat roads, my riding was pretty appalling. But it turns out I have a cold developing, so there's a good explanation and maybe the end isn't nigh just yet, much as it seemed to be at times yesterday. I'd have to say there are days I've enjoyed more though!

The route (clockwise) and profile - a curious-looking creature:


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Oct 2018)

Quick buzz around my usual haunt with the good lady, tried out the new rigid carbon forks on my Hardtail" hardbike now" nice day and a surprisingly good ride on the rigid.

10 miles ,will be interesting when i do a proper mtb ride with son in law, ill see if its a good idea then.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Oct 2018)

Keith and I left our house in Saint Lluis and rolled into Mahon for the start of the ride. We reached the square and leant our bikes against a planter with an olive tree in it. We had a drink from the cafe and chatted to various folk











Then at the stroke of 9 we were away. I picked my bike up.... something felt odd.
A bloody front flat! I swore, and swore some more then set to changing the tube. It was a nasty needle like thorn in the tyre.

Once fixed 350 cyclists, outriders, ambulances etc were nowhere to be seen. Luckily one of the organisers was still there, she gave us directions.

We’d hoped to take it easy before the timed hill climb of S’enclusa, but we had to go like hell to catch up. After about 8 miles we passed a couple of local lads fixing a flat, then at 10 miles we caught the stragglers, after 15 miles we were back in the main group, just in time to take the small roads 













At S’enclusa I thought I’d done better than last year, my Strava tells me different!
We came back to Mahon in a convoluted way, always pretty, never flat.

I recorded the whole day as a single ride, 74 miles at an average of 15.5mph.
Keith recorded the event @16.5mph.

Lots of climbing, very warm and sweaty.... 26°c. A cracking day!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1916181857


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Oct 2018)

After missing out on a ride last weekend, I was determined to get out this morning so was on the road just after 8 - and I needed lights! 

I'd decided to head east for a change as it's been a while since I've been out that way, and it's fairly flat once the first five or six miles are in the bag which would be nice after far too much climbing last time out. Up the hill to Scholes and right at the Coronation Tree for Barwick, cresting the hill and then enjoying the downhill through the village and all the way to the bridge at Cock Beck where the climb up Cattle Lane keeps you honest.
Lumpiness from there to Aberford, where there are temporary traffic lights (this would become a trend) and once negotiated under the A1(M) bridge and the climb up Lotherton Lane where there are more temporary lights for absolutely no reason whatsoever. No roadworks, no signs of anything recent, no damage to the road surface, just 50 yards of one lane coned off... Obviously the lights were on red...
Anyway, beyond them to Lotherton Gates and left over the county line and into North Yorkshire, for the long descent to the Crooked Billet pub and not long after there the right for the sharp climb up into Saxton.

This is the first ride out on the Boardman since the new Jagwire gear cables were fitted and it was shifting perfectly, but something was rattling and really annoying me. A fleeting fettle suggested nowt serious and almost certainly the cables vibrating on the underside of the Garmin mount, so a temporary solution sorted until I got home.

Through the village and out on the treelined Headwell Lane, (which I always think looks a bit like a rural French road), before a squirt on London Road and into Barkston Ash. Which leads to the long straight of Common Road which becomes Common Lane halfway along and continues all the way to Church Fenton where the nearest thing to a climb is the ramp up the railway bridge. Through the village, noticing the long closed pub (White Horse?) is being converted into residential and onto Brackenhill Lane around the southern side of the airfield. At the last moment I decided to take Oxmoor Lane to extend the ride as I was enjoying it so much, which took me all the way to Biggin.
Left at the junction and heading for Cawood on a slightly rough surface and the cables started vibrating again, so a bit of mobile fettling and seeing the turning for Wistow it was down there for a bit of virgin tarmac.
Not 100% sure where this would go, at the next crossroads was a sign for Cawood so I turned along there and was soon on the fringes of the village, passing a field of ripe looking pumpkins.
Through the village and straight on past the caravan park and into Ryther, taking the left onto the quiet lane that would take me over the East Coast Main Line and round the airfield back into Church Fenton.
Just before the village I stopped for a quick bite to eat and a couple of photos:



The hangar on the left is now used for film and TV work, apparently the next series of Victoria is being filmed in there at the moment




And I hope that sign is a mere hangover from when this used to be an RAF base...

Anyway, back into the village and retraced my route through Barkston Ash, then the long way round into Saxton and out up Coldhill Lane, before dropping onto Copley Lane where there were yet more temporary traffic lights (on red).
Along to Lotherton Gates, back into Aberford and a reverse of my outbound route through Barwick and on to Scholes, then down the hill and up the other side, before local roads up to home

*36.87 miles* (59.3km) in* 2h 43m* at an average of *13.5mph* with *1,384ft* climbed and an average temperature of *9.2°C*

Enjoyed that, good to get out again after nearly two weeks and a nice day for it once the sun came up. Today was also the first ride out for a pair of inexpensive FDX winter bibtights I'd taken a chance on from the internet along with some new BBB overshoes and both performed well.
The bibtights especially seemed spot on, have a good fit / cut and feel more expensive than the price tag so look like being a bargain for over the winter - I don't think they'll quite be up to sub-zero temperatures but they coped well today. Fingers crossed.

And to end, the map:


----------



## iancity (20 Oct 2018)

Been out a couple of times this week during the dark and really enjoyed it, so was looking forward to a nice change and a decent ride in the sun :-)

However, an early mechanical put paid to that so left me a bit time limited, still, got in what I could.

I'm think I'm more proud of the alliteration in the ride title than the actual ride itself ;-)


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Oct 2018)

I met Andy G in Ludlow. The forecast was for a super day but it was chilly to start. That extra jersey I'd packed was just the job. Our first significant climb took us over Wart Hill. Next we headed for Asterton Bank which involved more hilly stuff. We continued up through White Grit. A bit of a descent took us to cross the Vale of Montgomery to the town itself and The Ivy House Cafe. Lunch went down very nicely.

We continued over the Vale to climb steeply at times to Bishop's Moat. There followed a lovely run through an autumnal valley of the River Unt. We took in an extra climb out of the valley to Cefn Einon before our navigational error was noticed. We retraced to continue along the river valley to Clun. Churchbank took us rather steeply up and away but the views from the top were wonderful. The ride along the Redlake is always so scenic. Some loss of altitude to cross the Teme meant we had the climb up through Mortimer's Forest before the drop back to the Teme at Ludlow and our starting spot. Super riding with Andy again. Excellent day for it too and 6600 feet of ups meant it was a fairly hilly day. 72 smiles


----------



## iancity (20 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Out and clipped in before 5 am and 10 miles before the rain started so decided to keep it close to home in case i wanted to bail out and head home early no target in sight other than to get some miles in .
> After 20 miles i started to get a very painful left eye that just wanted to close so thought i would head home , walked about a mile as could hardly see enough to ride the bike any more , it started to clear so rode the last mile only for it to flair up again just as i turned into the cul de sac , got the other half in a panic which is not a good thing at 7.30 am a quick inspection and nothing found so out came a warm flannel which eased the pain and allowed the eye to open again .
> Bit scary at time's as no real reason why so not sure what to do


I had something similar, was sheltering under a tree for torrential rain and eyes just got more and more painful...I had cleaned the inside of my helmet a few days earlier and turns out the residue from the cleaner was running down my face into my eyes from the rain, no lasting damage but hurt like hell for 3 hours. Never cleaning helmet again !


----------



## Mike_P (20 Oct 2018)

Nicely warm this afternoon so bib shorts with leg warmers in the jersey pocket just in case (and where they stayed). Dodging pedestrians and dogs on the ridiculously narrow NCN636 Beryl Burton Way towards Knaresborough I ground to a halt.





A long twig had got tangled in the chain and jumped it off the sprocket
[Compulsory photo of Knaresborough]




[/Compulsory photo of Knaresborough]
Headed south then east on a normal route to the A168 but instead continued east through Cowthorpe and Tockwith to the monument for the Battle of Marston Moor 374 years ago https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Marston_Moor




Continued east to Long Marston and then a slog into the wind back west/south west towards Wetherby on the B1224. Used the A1 link road to bypass Wetherby and then through Kirk Deighton and North Deighton to Spofforth, where my Gro Pro mount broke - my offical Go Pro mount had a broken a couple of weeks back and I had cobbled together a replacement but the downward prongs into one of the bolted joints snapped off so back to the drawing board

Decided to go up Haggs Road rather the the twisting road through Follifoot but maybe the latter would have been less wind affected. Did manage my best time on Rudding Lane - its a bit of a lottery however with the traffic light controlled bridge then up the A661 for a short distance before using quieter roads / cycle tracks around the east of Harrogate Town Centre to join usual route home via the A59.

38.99 miles 1661ft climbed 13.6mph average


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2018)

Nice little 40 miler around Leitrim /Sligo border today. Nice crisp Autumn day but a bit misty in places.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Oct 2018)

A day off at last! A beautiful morning, so I spent it clearing junk from the house and doing runs to the tip
After lunch it was either raking up leaves, out on the bike. Tough call, and the trike was unhooked from the wall. Headed through Thorpe and up through 'how the other half lives', the Wentworth estate/golf course. A few ball whackers out this afternoon enjoying the weather. One of the roads has recently been re-surfaced and they have added those horrid gapped brick speed 'humps' which didn't half make my trike buzz a bit. A speedy whizz along the A30 then up into Windsor Great Park, I figured I had enough time for a loop so dropped down into the village then up to one of the 3 horses, this one being the Jubilee Horse




Headed back towards Bishopsgate, ignoring the road closed sign 'cos that won't apply to my bike. Except it did, and the out gate at Deer Park was closed. A few roadies were getting through the kissing gate at the side, but my trike won't fit. Retraced my steps which added a few extra miles, so made the ride home shorter by coming down Prune Hill, no fun on 2 wheels but great on 3
22 miles today in wonderful weather, enjoying a wonderful bike which deserves to get ridden far more often..


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Oct 2018)

Monte Torro day!






Once down it was a thrash back to Mahon via little lanes.
A nice blast back home .

https://www.strava.com/activities/1918031999


----------



## Jon George (21 Oct 2018)

More new Byways, Bridle Ways, Restricted Byways and tracks to add to the list! I completed a route that was roughly an arc from the north-west of Ipswich through to the north-east and did 28 miles - a good 19 miles off-road. Absolutely exhausted, but some of the best fun I've had on a bike in ages. And the weather was superb.

This out near Whitton:





This just north of Barham:






Bike in front of gate shot - the pic does not do the view justice. I will be back ...






And, finally, Akenham church. Walk around it anti-clockwise thirteen times and you'll summon the devil.


----------



## Donger (21 Oct 2018)

What a fantastic sunny day for a bike ride. 41.8 miles in the sunshine today, on a glorious rural route with my cycling club. Six of us did an anti-clockwise route through Gloucester, crossing the Severn near Tirley, before heading for coffee and cakes with our Intermediates' group at Staunton Garden Centre. Came back via Redmarley, Newent, Tibberton and Highnam before taking our lives in our hands at Over Roundabout and braving the Gloucester Western By-pass. I'd already had one new pants moment when riding point. I encountered an oncoming car on a narrow lane near Newent. He made it quite clear he had no intention of slowing down or giving any room, and I did a slithering skid on wet leaves as he shot past about a foot away from me. I was lucky to keep that under control. Soon forgotten, though, and a great ride in shorts and short-sleeved top for possibly one of the last times this year.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Oct 2018)

Something a bit different for me today. A 50km ride with some fun off road sections. Beacon Hill woods and a section of the original Fosseway were my favourite. Leaves disguised the rocks, timber, mud etc but interestingly, because I couldn’t see the surface I went quicker. I guess what you can’t see, doesn’t scare you. One puddle was deeper than the BB and hubs, so guess what I’ll be doing this winter?

I went to a new café near Trudoxhill called Palette and Pasture. Ice cream is their speciality. It’s a winner and they are very pro cyclists.

I also passed Nunney castle to throw rocks at the gentry, but there were only a few historians bumbling about the grounds, so I left, no weapon drawn. Nice bit of coffeeneuring.


----------



## colly (21 Oct 2018)

A ride out this morning in the spring like sunshine. I did have vague plans on doing a really hilly long ride today but getting to bed gone 1am put paid to that.

So out for just after 9am with no real plan at all. I found myself pointing east and so it was out through Cross Gates towards Garforth. Which led naturally onto the Selby Road ( actually I was already on the Selby Road but never mind that) . I collected the Great North Road going south and turned off towards Sherburn and then turned to South Milford on a rarely used (by me that is) road.
Down into Monk Fryston and the main A63 all the way into Selby.

Sun in my face, wind at my back, nice road, virtually no cars. What is not to like?

Turning at the lights in Selby I made for Brayton, and not for the first time  I turned right on the wrong road towards Gateforth. I should have taken Mill Lane which is about 500m further on, instead I took:






Makes you sick really.

Rather than turning around I carried on and came through the back of Thorpe Willoughby and picked up the A63 heading back west. I stuck on that despite the increasing mid morning traffic and made straight for home.
The trip back was into a relentless block headwind and so it was a bit of a grind. Even so it was good to get out in the sunshine. 

All in all 41 miles and a modest 1200 ft of up. Fixed wheel.



View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28910940


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Oct 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Eventful Club Ride”......

After what I can only describe cleanly as a “very poor” few weeks riding wise and being limited to zwifting in the pain cave, I was finally able to get out today with the club on a sunshine and event packed 58 mile ride up to a cafe in East Leake, a few miles north of Loughborough.

I saw a few familiar faces and met a few new ones before setting off just after 9am. The sun was out though it was still quite cool, so I opted for the full bib/jersey/base layer combo (because I’m a wuss).

The climbing was done early which was nice as I’d not ridden for nearly three weeks so I paced myself up these.

Rolling through familiar lanes that I would normally ride to meet up with the Leicestershire arm of the CC forum rides, it was steady paced and this enabled me to move around the group and have a chat with them.

Once at Thrussington the rolling resistance increased a little and looking down I saw the signs of a puncture so I pulled in and with Alan the lead and a couple of other chaps who stopped to help, I changed my tube and we were soon on our way again.

We had a little ground to make up as the rest of the group cracked on, but we were fairly confident of catching them. And that we did- averaging approx 20-22 mph for a six-mile-or-so stretch we gained ground on some of the slower riders in the group, not before an altercation with what I can only describe as a chav scrote in a VW Golf that he probably couldn’t get insurance to drive who decided to zoom round a blind bend and nearly wiped us out. If that wasn’t enough, he turned round, gave chase and gave us some more verbal as one of the chaps gave him some choice hand signals beforehand!

Once that was done and dusted I noticed my overshoe zip had bust so it was flapping about on my chain which was annoying!

Before long we descended upon our stop at the cafe, which I’ve never been to before. It was lovely- the staff were very pleasant indeed and the service was quick to boot! I made an effort to fix my overshoe zip whilst here but it would be in vain as it popped again on the way back.

Setting off from the cafe I got in with a group that peeled off earlier than the rest, turns out no one had the route loaded and by the time we realised this we were long gone and so we carried on home regardless.

So despite a puncture, busting my overshoes and a spot of road rage, I got home having done 58 miles exactly only to then realise I’d left my house keys at the point I’d fixed my puncture!!

Eventful to say the least. Anyway, that’s enough s***e from me.

58 dead in 3:40.

https://strava.app.link/3LqxtrUncR

https://www.relive.cc/view/1918564295


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Oct 2018)

Out again on the Boardman this morning to take advantage of another dry and sunny day.
bit chilly first thing and my sadly out of condition legs felt like lead as I wended my way up Coal Road, but I kept with it and found myself heading for Shadwell via the A58 and Whin Moor Lane.
Spotted a dog walker in front, walking away from me, so rang the bell as I approached - nowt, rang the bell again, this time the dog looked round, nowt from the one on the other end of the lead. Moved as far to the right as I could, slowed down a fair bit and said "Morning!" at which point she jumped about 3 feet in the air! No harm done though. 
Through the village and up to Slaid Hill lights which were on green (I've noted this on my calendar), so right, through the dip and up onto Tarn Lane along the ridge to Ling Lane where the recently resurfaced bits are lovely and smooth and the bits in between aren't.
Back out onto the A58 for over a mile of descending to Bardsey, where today there were more temporary lights, but I hit these at green too and was able to carry all that lovely speed through them and up to the lights at East Keswick which were on red. Oh well!
More generally downwardness to Collingham, a dogleg and over the bridge into Linton where the motorised moron of the day gave me a ridiculously close pass on the climb up from the bridge in her two tone Fiat 500.
Anyway, the lumps of Linton were dispatched and right for the road into Wetherby, where I cut through the town centre and down to the Wilderness park for a quick bite to eat and a couple of pics:







The more eagle eyed of you will notice that my saddlebag is making a bid for freedom in that top pic. I didn't notice and wondered what was wobbling about on the steep climb out of the car park. An easy fix at the top of the ramp but thanks to the Velcro for doing it's job round the seat post and preventing it falling off..

Anyhow, over the A1(M) bridge and out past the racecourse, then the first turning down to Thorp Arch, over the bridge and up into Boston Spa, where a wiggle along the High Street saw me to the Clifford Road which took me, oddly enough, to Clifford.
A bit of up through the village is rewarded with a descent down into Bramham, which is then punished with a climb back out of there.
Over the A1(M) again and more climbing up past Bramham Park , before taking the right before Wothersome and heading out through the lesser of the dips and more climbing (into the wind now as well) to Milner Lane.
Past Hetchell Woods where a group of at least 20 very friendly MTB-ers were getting ready to set off, then the descent off the ridge and slight climb into Thorner. My legs were grumbling again now, so I abandoned any remaining idea of a metric half and took Carr Lane as the least worst climb out of the village up to the A58, then Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*26.85 miles* (43.2km) in *2h 6m* at a leisurely average of *12.7 mph* with *1,410 feet* climbed and an average temperature of *11.7°C*

It's all good, and despite quite a stiff breeze it was a fair bit warmer than yesterday. Lots of cyclists out too, in addition to that large group on MTBs.
I've noticed on downloading the ride that today's ride puts me past 3,000 total miles on the Boardman so I'm quite chuffed with that.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Oct 2018)

A fantastic ride out on the tracks and trails where I live. MTB for me and my friend on his cross bike.
I forget how much fun riding off road is. 13.8 miles in total.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Oct 2018)

Another mild bib short day albeit cloudy by the time I got out. Tackled the southbound climb of the A61 Ripon Road, the turning vehicle is exiting Kent Road and the point where the TdY/UCI Harrogate Circuit will join the climb.




Turned south west at the summit and then up Harlow Moor Road, also part of the Circuit. Down through Pannal to take on Drury Lane.




Then through Kirkby Overblow to descend Kearby Cliff




and then back though Kirkby Overblow and east along the A658 to Rudding Lane where I comprehensively quashed yesterdays PR helped by the traffic lights at the bridge being green for once. The A661 was very slow, not usual and today not helped by traffic exiting the Countryside Live event at the showground. I opted for the middle of the road while another cyclist squeezed along the inside.




Turned off onto a previously uncycled cycle track - a paved path through a grassed area made a pleasant change from the A661. Followed cycle signs to the A59 at Starbeck and then looped round to the Starbeck branch of NCN67.

22.86 miles, 1611ft climbed 12.6mph avg.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Oct 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> A fantastic ride out on the tracks and trails where I live. MTB for me and my friend on his cross bike.
> I forget how much fun riding off road is. 13.8 miles in total.



Looked a challenging route for the cross


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Looked a challenging route for the cross


I thought so too, that’s why I took my MTB, my friend is pretty competent on his cross.


----------



## galaxy (22 Oct 2018)

Nice day for a ride on the Boardman, along the Kennet & Avon. Few miles on the roads and lanes. Enjoyable 15 gentle miles.


----------



## C R (22 Oct 2018)

A little bit of an adventure yesterday. I planned a route taking in mostly new territory.

When I got up it was rather foggy and damp, so went full autumn clothing. Out at ten to seven, still night, and rather poor visibility because of the fog. Fortunately there is hardly any traffic at this time of the day.

Out via Bath Road, through town past the Cathedral. I had to take off my glasses, as the thick fog kept condensing on them. Over the bridge, round the park and out towards Hallow past the University entrance.

By the time I reached Hallow the fog had started to lift, and daylight was beginning to show. Took the left for Sinton Green, and then towards Ockeridge. There was still some fog in places, as you ca see here, where the fog bank lies just past the trees.





A bit reminiscent of the movie The Others. The sun was coming out quickly, and caught a nice view of the sunrise through the trees a bit further up the road




Onwards, taking the right for Little Witley. By the time I reached the main road at Little Witley there was full daylight, and I was now decidedly over dressed. Left on the main road, and then left again towards Witley Court. This road is quite potholed, and covered with a thin smear of mud, which makes it rather slippery. However, the view of Witley Court, coloured by the rising sun makes the ride well worth it.








And the view of the lake to the other side reminded me again of The Others




Aftet taking in the views, continued along the track, joining again the main road just before Great Witley, and then again left for Martley, up Woodbury hill, which was the only climb of note on this ride. The climb was not particularly hard, but I am not very good at hills, so took my time. Then a swift descent and a left back towards Ockeridge, to increase the miles a bit, and then a right for Wichenford. Here the bike felt a bit strange, and upon checking, noticed that the rear tire was a bit soft, hoping for the best I pumped it up and carried on past Wichenford, aiming for Elgar's birthplace. 

Unfortunately, the air loss in the tire got worse, and I had to stop and have a look at it. I checked the tube for the location of the leak, but couldn't find anything there, or on the inside of the tire that might explain the problem. My money is on a dodgy valve, which I already had with another tube of the same batch. So spare tube in, pump up and continued the ride. At least it was a nice sunny morning.

Back on the road, and I got quickly to Elgar's birthplace, but no photos, as I was now running a bit late. From there follow the A44, and then the A4440 cyclepath home.

Really nice route that I aim to repeat, hopefully without incident next time. 30.9 miles at an average of 12.5, with around 1000 feet of up.


----------



## Denis99 (22 Oct 2018)

Went out on my Marin Pine Mountain 2 mtb today.

First time I have ridden the mtb since getting my recumbent trike about 5 weeks ago.

Nice day, just a little crisp.
Living on the doorstep of Afan Argoed, there is plenty of true off road riding.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2018)

A quick spin this morning taking the Raleigh anti-clockwise round my Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna route.

A little warmer than when I was last out and the sunshine was great. The wind was fairly light. Quite a few other cyclists out which was nice to see.

No incidents to report, it was just one of those rides that makes you feel good to be alive.

35.7 miles at 15.1 mph average.





Really nice conditions for the latter half of October.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Oct 2018)

Sunday's ride, first for a fortnight due to a persistent cold. I still have it, but decided to cough my way round a relatively flat circuit. None of this bib short weather up here either, it was winter longs for the first time for me. It was also very windy, which the met office had as usual completely failed to predict. Apart from being blown all over the road I was having to dodge the occasional bit of tree that had been blown down. 
I took advantage of the tailwind to head east, then turned north and stopped for a breather and some more coughing at Smailholm Kirk. 





The trees here appear to be in full winter mode, but a couple of miles further on they are still in autumn colours. 






The lower slopes of the Black Hill still looking autumnal too. 






The map - 






33.5 miles, 2330 feet ascent, 1.5 pints of phlegm coughed up.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Oct 2018)

Nice ride with the better half yesterday around the various fens around Wicken.

Photos can describe things much better than words.





















Back for coffee







Bit of cleaning needed afterwards ;















Bit muddy on the droves;









Coffee bean buying stop;






Bit of cleaning needed afterwards (and of other bikes in the fleet);


----------



## colly (22 Oct 2018)

Evening ride because I had SFA else to do. 

Just a few local loops rather than sit doing nowt, tackling the ironing, or emptying the dogs anal glands.

Oakwood Lane, Roundhay Road, Easterly Road, oakwood Lane x 6

13 miles 1100 ft upwards. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/28954031


----------



## Old jon (23 Oct 2018)

I chose the bike with gears today, for no particular reason. Oh, except it is a week since my last ride, which week was spent mostly in Edinburgh without a bike. I suppose a Brompton would solve this lack of a bike but since I have an aversion to small wheels I will just have to cope without.

So, the first couple of miles my legs felt like lead. Once through Holbeck and heading through Hunslet the wind made things much easier, even the drag up to John O’ Gaunts was tolerably easy. Must have been quite a strong wind. Turn left to pass Woodlesford station and cross both the waterways, before the two climbs approaching Swillington, and keep straight on for Garforth. Straight sounds easy, but it was not that at all. Second exit from the roundabout and another stretch of hard pedalling all the way to cross the railway line on the almost hump backed bridge. Then things become flatter, cross the motorway on that enormous roundabout and ride along the B 1217 all the way to Lotherton Gates. Turn left for Aberford, ride under the A 1 and stop for a bite. And to rest the legs. Start off again, roughly north along what once was the A 1, and turn left for Barwick in Elmet. The ups and downs along here were quite an effort, I was happy to freewheel down to the bridge over Cock Beck.



Then there is the climb to Barwick. Just after things became sweaty I passed a new ( to me ) café on the left. Tina’s Tea Room or similar. Looks good and I may just call in sometime, now I know it is there. This time, I just kept on pedalling, Reach the Maypole and things are easier, but the wind has some sideways effect here and there. Kept me alert I suppose. The climbing stops, for a drop before starting to go up again through Scholes, and by now my legs are really feeling it. Slow and steady, pass the former station and reach the A 64 to ride a short stretch to Thorner Lane. The left turn onto Skeltons Lane has a spot height of 121 metres ( on my map anyway ) and when Red Hall Lane meets the A 58 the road is 15 metres higher. Why am I telling you this? At that height the wind was vicious, and hard to ride into indeed. Made me happy to turn downhill, turn right to pass the unused park gates and the Oakwood Clock. A little more downhill leads to that semi permanent tarmac chaos at the bottom of Eastgate and the road over Crown Point Bridge. This brings me happily to the last uphill slog of the day to finish 28 and a bit miles with only one thousand feet of climbing. Great!

The map, because it is there,


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Oct 2018)

On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
It was windy though!
I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.









I rode on, right round the woods, then came back along the same bridleways.
Out of a big oak flew about 40 fieldfare..... winter is coming!!!




Back through by the Red a House, over the A1198, then up to Caldecote.

On the bridleway back to Hardwick I got 2 punctures.... oh how I laughed! That’s 3 since Saturday!

18 miles in the sun, not as warm as Menorca!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1922645730


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
> So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
> It was windy though!
> I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.
> ...



Liked for the ride, sorry to hear about your Mum.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
> So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
> It was windy though!
> I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.
> ...




A like for your ride from me as well, and condolences on your sad newsl


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
> So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
> It was windy though!
> I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.
> ...



Another like for the ride report and my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Slick (23 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
> So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
> It was windy though!
> I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.
> ...


Same for me, the remaining ride must have been surreal. Condolences.


----------



## gavgav (23 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
> So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
> It was windy though!
> I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.
> ...


So sorry to hear the news about your mum. Thoughts with you and the family. When I lost my mum, cycling was one of the main things that helped me come to terms with things. All the best.


----------



## galaxy (23 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
> So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
> It was windy though!
> I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.
> ...


I lost My Mum a few weeks ago. The bike certainly helps your down moods.


----------



## Donger (23 Oct 2018)

Condolences, @Dave 123 . From my experience, cycling really is the best therapy. Hope your rides help to cheer you up.


----------



## C R (23 Oct 2018)

Sorry to hear about your mum @Dave 123 , hopefully the rides in this nice weather will help.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2018)

A much slower spin round the countryside this morning taking in some of the hills round Cardington. Route was Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Folly Bank, Willstone, Cardington, Plaish, Lower Chatwall, Church Preen, Kenley, Broomcroft, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Eaton Mascott, Boreton, Allfield, Lyth Hill and home.

I used the knockabout bike and set out into a surprisingly dark morning where lights were a sensible option for the first 10 miles or so. It's cooler out again and was quite windy from an "againsterly" direction.

Not as many cyclists out today and the few I did see were near the start and towards the end of the ride. An extra fleece was needed once I climbed into the hills as the wind got colder as I went round. I had a long stretch after Gretton where the hedges had been cut but I don't appear to have picked up any thorns. Motorists were notable by their absence in the middle of the ride, in fact between Gretton and Harnage Grange I didn't see a single moving motor vehicle.

The undulating nature of the route and the weight of this bike became noticable towards the end of the ride and I started to struggle on the hills later on. I encountered an odd bit of driving later on with a small black car that kept randomly slowing to a crawl. I assumed that they were looking for an address so overtook when I had a chance but they came shooting past me again and carried on out of the village after that.

33.2 miles at 11.9 mph average.






On the way to Willstone.





Cardington.





Plaish.





On the way to Church Preen.





Between Church Preen and Kenley.





Upper Cound.





Eaton Mascott


----------



## 13 rider (23 Oct 2018)

Sorry for loss @Dave 123 . Hopefully the bike rides will help at a tough time


----------



## Katherine (23 Oct 2018)

@Dave 123 so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hondated (23 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
> So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
> It was windy though!
> I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.
> ...


----------



## hondated (23 Oct 2018)

@Dave 123 Sorry to read of your mums loss Dave. Its a tough one.


----------



## HLaB (23 Oct 2018)

Sorry to hear about your mum @Dave 123 

Your pictures and @Rickshaw Phil 's 'dead end' sign brought a smile back in my life though


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Oct 2018)

Sorry for your loss @Dave 123


----------



## Slow But Determined (23 Oct 2018)

Have to say I am very impressed with the down to earth approach to cycling on this forum whereby people are quite happy to post about rides of 11-12 mph.
Previously I used to be a member of another board where the order of the day appeared to be boasting about how fast they went (allegedly)
Glad I came over here for more realistic cyclists.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Have to say I am very impressed with the down to earth approach to cycling on this forum whereby people are quite happy to post about rides of 11-12 mph.
> Previously I used to be a member of another board where the order of the day appeared to be boasting about how fast they went (allegedly)
> Glad I came over here for more realistic cyclists.




And some people like me are as slow as a slug.


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> And some people like me are as slow as a slug.


But you’re still faster than the guy on the sofa....


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

A glorious day here. Blue skies, sunshine. Quite warm in the sun, but in the shade it was a tad cold. My new DHB thermal socks are really warm.

My usual 17 mile bimble done In fantastic weather.


----------



## Old jon (24 Oct 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> A glorious day here. Blue skies, sunshine. Quite warm in the sun, but in the shade it was a tad cold. My new DHB thermal socks are really warm.



Have to try the socks myself, taking your post as a recommendation![/QUOTE]


----------



## gbb (24 Oct 2018)

Condolences to Dave123.
My ride today, 20 miles this afternoon, primarily to get a quick link for the hybrid as it's existing link had snapped...but greatly extended the ride of course.
Near the A1, Into town, fengate, out toward Whittlesey, then meandered toward Farcet, onto Normans Cross...




Then alongside the A1 back to the Ortons, spent 20 minutes riding with a guy and his son on a ride, chatting while assisting him retracing his route back to town, he was originally from Afghanistan. Among other things I asked him if he missed home...oh yes, lots of thing I miss greatly he replied. Nice fella. I work with many foreign nationals, it's easy to forget what they've given up.
Good ride anyway...now its time to fix the hybrid.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Oct 2018)

Old jon said:


> Have to try the socks myself, taking your post as a recommendation!


[/QUOTE]


I have never tried thermal socks before. I must say i was quite impressed by them


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Oct 2018)

Spending a week in Cornwall and just had to share the aweful scenery with you all


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 435274
> View attachment 435275
> Spending a week in Cornwall and just had to share the aweful scenery with you all


Hope you like hills as there are one or two down that way


----------



## Jon George (24 Oct 2018)

Needed a ride to ease a bit of stress and the weather obliged. I managed to sneak in another 50 k on Patsy #2 The CX with a route out to Coddenham and Bramford and returning by the same way.
Missed the opportunity to snap a pic of some old chap in a wonderful vintage sports car, but took the time to take one of a house I always find myself glancing at whenever I pass.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Oct 2018)

Mrs 26 and I joined Jules H to ride out by Longley Green. Descending from Acton Green we took the unusual route for Munderfield Stocks and Stoke Lacy. We paused to admire the Dragon sculpture before rounding by Crowells Ash and another stop in Pencombe to visit the church. Hegdon Hill gave us misty views over many many miles. Just the drop away left before arriving at the Golf Club and some lovely refreshments.

We left by taking on the steep hill to take us to Marden. Then on to Withington and the usual run back by Yarkhill. Mrs 26 had ridden through a small crisis which we had successfully sorted. She was still going happily as a result as we arrived in Bosbury. She decided to stop in Colwall to visit a friend so Jules and I rode up the Wyche to stop for a pint of beer in the pub at the top. Just the descent for me left but Jules still had some miles left before he would be home.

Lovely sunny day today. Great to be out and about. 59 smiles.


----------



## hondated (24 Oct 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Have to say I am very impressed with the down to earth approach to cycling on this forum whereby people are quite happy to post about rides of 11-12 mph.
> Previously I used to be a member of another board where the order of the day appeared to be boasting about how fast they went (allegedly)
> Glad I came over here for more realistic cyclists.


Your right and if only I had a local cycling club that comprised of the type people from here and the lack of snobbishness ( is that a real word ) when it comes to what bike you ride I would join it tomorrow.


----------



## derrick (24 Oct 2018)

After mixing and laying some concrete this morning, i needed to get out on the bike, the sun was out so it was on with the bibshorts, nice steady ride out to St Albans, The roads where nice and quiet. Was a recci ride for Thursday, Going out with a few mates, they like a coffee stop so St Albans seemed like a good call,
https://www.strava.com/activities/1924564919


----------



## Elysian_Roads (25 Oct 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> On Sunday morning whilst riding in Menorca I had a phone call from my sister telling me that my mum had died. The remaining hour and a half of the ride was strange, but very enjoyable. I could have ridden for ever.
> So today I went into work, did the few bits I had to do then rode home again. After doing the jobs I had to do at home I went out on my mountain bike. My legs are still tired from the weekend and a spin session last night, but it was good to be out in the fresh air.
> It was windy though!
> I went around the back of Hayley Wood. It was there that I saw a pair of Red Kites. They were very close, mobbed by the local crows. One of them landed 100 yds away, looking for worms.
> ...


Likewise, sorry to hear the sad news.


----------



## Denis99 (25 Oct 2018)

Eventful day yesterday.

Lovely weather , ride down to the Mumbles/Gower.

First puncture on the ICE Adventure recumbent.
No problem, always carry a pump and spare inner tubes, levers etc.

On getting the spares out, realise that I haven't got the correct Schrader fitting, always been used to presta valves.

Luckily, Pilot Cycles bike shop was only 2 minutes away.
Right pump adaptor , change tube and away.


----------



## Salar (25 Oct 2018)

I carry a couple of these, Good for blowing up tyres with a car foot pump and if you are very careful at a garage.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Brass-Adaptor-Presta-To-Schrader-Bicycle-Valve-Converter-Bike-Pump-Connector/401552401544?_trkparms=aid=555017&algo=PL.CASSINI&ao=1&asc=54810&meid=2da8c62b5f4a41599c351c4a2135ce93&pid=100505&rk=1&rkt=1&&itm=401552401544&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226


----------



## HarryTheDog (25 Oct 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Spending a week in Cornwall and just had to share the aweful scenery with you all



I grew up near there, my girlfriend can't understand why I ever left as I now reside in deepest darkest Basildon Essex, ( No jobs is why I left) . Hope you enjoyed the hills, its one thing I don't particularly miss.


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Hope you like hills as there are one or two down that way[/
> 
> 
> 13 rider said:
> ...


This is a cheeky and deceiving lump


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Oct 2018)

Sorry about the lost Dave....






Still sunny here is Southern Spain, cold weather is coming this weekend.


----------



## derrick (25 Oct 2018)

Nice ride out with the girls this morning, St Albans for a coffee then back to our local for lunch, washed down with a couple of beers. Can't believe i am still in shorts. the sun was out , a lovely day with great company.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1926596202


----------



## Old jon (25 Oct 2018)

Another bright and clear morning out there, definitely not a day to waste on the other bits of life. I chose to ride the bike with the gears again mostly ‘cos it is ( slightly ) easier to ride than the fixed. Single gear riding soon.

Holbeck is still suffering the same tarmac disruption as most of the rest of Leeds, but the details change more often. A minor diversion to reach Office Lock, and a large car park, was negotiated before a not so brisk ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road on the way to the ride up Cardigan Road to Headingley and the A 660. The breeze was mostly in my face and the sweat was mostly pouring off the same face all the way to the top just beyond the Ring Road. I was comprehensively scalped crossing that road, the rider was likely travelling at twice the speed I was. Not the faintest chance of me keeping up. Still, once past the Lawnswood Arms to scenery is mostly rural and good to look at. Bramhope and its roundabout sort of hinder the prospect a little, but countryside returns after riding past the church. Ain’t Google Earth great? I could not remember the name (?) of the church, so I checked. It is just what I thought it was. Climb a little and the Dyneley Arms is in sight at the end of a long straight. Turn right and Pool Bank is descended.



Always fun, but then up the valley towards Otley and into the wind. I was happy to reach the maypole, for a rest and a bite to eat before tackling the climb out on Leeds Road. This bit is where I hope to choose a gear low enough, and today I did. Not the most pleasing thing, like so many others I wish I was fitter . . .

The two final bends on this always seem to be steeper than the rest, but never mind, its almost at the top. A return through Bramhope in the opposite direction to the earlier one and the ride back all the way to Headingley was much easier than the morning version. Lots of downhill, and the drop to Kirkstall, pretty good really. A quiet ride back to Office Lock and the trundle through Hunslet, thirty miles ridden and a happy rider is home.

The map, and because the drop down Pool Bank looks so much like a cliff there is the elevation over time pic too.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5420990, member: 9609"]A wild day over the moors, pics make it look quite nice but the windward section over the top was brutal
[/QUOTE]

That's most of my favourite 55 mile circuit. I wouldn't do it clockwise in a wind like yesterday's though!


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2018)

Back on the bike after a bit of a sewing-induced hiatus. 

Only three miles today, but the result was a whole backpack full of walnuts. 

And I was almost flattened by a numpty who seemed to think that slowing down at junctions wasn't for him... 

Hoping to get some decent rides in after the weekend.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> I carry a couple of these, Good for blowing up tyres with a car foot pump and if you are very careful at a garage.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-Brass-Adaptor-Presta-To-Schrader-Bicycle-Valve-Converter-Bike-Pump-Connector/401552401544?_trkparms=aid=555017&algo=PL.CASSINI&ao=1&asc=54810&meid=2da8c62b5f4a41599c351c4a2135ce93&pid=100505&rk=1&rkt=1&&itm=401552401544&_trksid=p2045573.c100505.m3226



These won't work with most garage airlines because the fitting on the air hose relies on contact with the spigot of the schrader valve to begin delivering air.


----------



## Edwardoka (26 Oct 2018)

Very sorry for your loss, Dave.


Yesterday I rode the Pedal for Scotland route between Glasgow and Edinburgh partly because I couldn't be bothered coming up with a route myself, partly because I wanted to extend the range I've ridden this year and partly because of the 17mph tailwind it afforded me.

Uneventful for the most part, a fellow rider joined the road ~200 yards in front of me near Coatbridge. Target acquired! I reeled him in on the flat only for him to disappear into the distance as soon as the road climbed. This pattern repeated for about 10 miles. Never did catch him, got to a couple of bike lengths at one point but the Mavic Squeal had returned and I had no chance of catching him off-guard .

The road from Plains/Caldercruix to Avonbridge is excellent, particularly with a tailwind. I had forgotten how good it was. (I'm sure it has nothing to do with it being mostly downhill.)

The climb from Avonbridge won't win any awards for toughness but had grown in my imagination in the years since I last rode it. I'd done enough damage by chasing that guy down that my legs were burning by the top. 2015 Ed would have been disgusted. 2018 Ed could manage at best wobbly disappointment.

Through Linlithgow and Kirkliston (another excellent country road), under the airport flight path and across Cramond Brig.




The section after Cramond Brig is deceptive; due to embankments and trees on either side, it has the illusion of being relatively flat. I had thought from previous rides that it was maybe 1-2%, but the Garmin informed me that it is actually 6%.

Ditched the PfS route near Haymarket and moved onto the main road, and headed towards Princes Street. I had a destination and not even terrifying tram lines or oblivious road-walking tourists could stop me. Across the Waverley Bridge, into the Old Town. across 150m of cobbles and down the Royal Mile.

Stopped outside the truly hideous Scottish Parliament building to recover and then set off to do a thing I'd wanted to do for years, a timed hill climb up Queen's Drive.



Curses! Foiled.



Hah, screw your rules! I shall use the path and rejoin beyond the gate! VICTORY IS M-





Oh.

Maybe don't do it with 54 miles in the legs or spend several minutes taking a photo and peering quizzically at the gate next time, Ed.
Tried a second rep but my legs were quite unequivocal about a quarter of the way up. At least I have a low target to aim for.

All in, an enjoyable ride, but far tougher than it had any right to be - moreso with the tailwind (curse you, total lack of fitness).

60.15 miles @ 14.2mph, Elapsed 4:54:01, Moving 4:13:29, Elevation: 2,864 feet


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Oct 2018)

Cold today. And a fairly strong breeze from the North and West. Showers were riding the wind. I headed for the lanes and just rode at a reasonable pace. The chain tended to be on the big ring (44 tooth) except on the ups at Redmarley and Woolridge. Even along the Hams with a hindering wind the chain was up there. Attempts were made by some clouds to dampen my ride but they never succeeded. I think that chill wind got through a bit tho' as I'm struggling to warm up. 47 smiles.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Oct 2018)

A couple of extended commutes this week, the extra miles welcomed after sitting in a classroom for 2 days. A break today, so after the rain and hail I did an extended pedal to Halfords to collect one of their combined Garmin/light/camera out front mounts to try with my recent Virb purchase. 10.9 miles instead of the 3 miles it would have been straight there and back.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Oct 2018)

I seem to have been saying I'm on the last ride of the summer for weeks, if not months, the weather just keeps holding upBut I think yesterday it finally happened.

I was invited over to Essex to have a ride with my mate Ben, who has not been on a bike since our last ride together back on the 10th April, so we planned a gentle ride out to Maldon and back from Ben's in Brentwood.

The BBC said the weather was going to be dry but cloudy all day. That was fine by us, Ben's birthday was a few weeks ago and mine is tomorrow, so we are much more used to riding around in grim weather when celebrating the passing of another year. You can tell the world's weather's gone mad. Going for a ride at this time of year still in 1 layer, short sleeve top, finger-less gloves and not bothering with any other layers or lights would normally be considered pretty foolish, but it really wasn't. Not for the first time, and as these photos prove, the BBC got it hopelessly wrong. It was even nicer than predicted and lovely and sunny all day. I kept remarking how unbelievably nice it was for nearly November, it felt like being abroad.

I apologise now for the stack of photos that is coming, but I am still a bit disbelieving of how nice it was, so I'm recording them all here as yesterday was my new benchmark for 'great end of October cycling weather' and I can refer back to them in future years for comparison

We hit the quiet country lanes immediately








We went out through Stock, West and East Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Hazeleigh and Purleigh




















I even came across some 'street art' which tells of a bit of local history, more info shortly.....
















Its so sunny my subjects are almost in silhouette, not helped by the rank amateur photographer.




Then up to our regular Fish & Chip shop at the top of town for a refuelling, the cod was excellent, best I've had for ages. Then a bit heavier and slower we made our way back through Woodham Walter, Danbury,




Refreshments at Sandon




Onward through Great Baddow, Galleywood, Margaretting, Handley Green. We popped in for another pint at the Viper in Mill Green and met an elderly gent who was leaving with a lovely old white Condor lo-pro, that he'd had since his time trialling days many years previous,. He said he'd done over 100,000 miles on that bike. I hope I'm like that at his age. Then the final leg back to base. 52 amazing October miles.




Ben's lovely wife Andrea, who was off with the kids and some friends in Brighton, had marinaded us some lovely chicken dinner for us to rustle up with minimum effort, thanks Andrea  . It was then feet up in front of the TV with a few more beers to bask in the magnificence of our timing, the amazing weather, and definitely the last ride of summer. I'm off to look for my full-fingered gloves.


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Oct 2018)

booze and cake said:


> I seem to have been saying I'm on the last ride of the summer for weeks, if not months, the weather just keeps holding upBut I think yesterday it finally happened.
> 
> I was invited over to Essex to have a ride with my mate Ben, who has not been on a bike since our last ride together back on the 10th April, so we planned a gentle ride out to Maldon and back from Ben's in Brentwood.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great ride, many happy returns for tomorrow.....


----------



## booze and cake (26 Oct 2018)

Thanks @Chris Doyle 

I'm off to Wales tomorrow until the middle of next week, so may not see the sun again for a while


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2018)

Oh yeah, happy birthday for tomorrow @booze and cake


----------



## booze and cake (26 Oct 2018)

Thanks @Reynard no more well wishes please, I'm in denial, on with the ride pics.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5423133, member: 9609"]What a change in the weather - soooo cold the day, hands were really suffering, i have some acclimatisation to do. But even on this cold miserable day the colours were an absolute joy, the camera doesn't do it justice, but some of the broadleaf tree sections were just wonderful, even seen some Red Squirrels!
The day did brighten up for the last few miles, but jeez it was cold
View attachment 435658
View attachment 435659
View attachment 435660
View attachment 435661
View attachment 435662
[/QUOTE]
Great photos that one off the long road is stunning


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Oct 2018)

Last Saturday I was sweating my nads off in Menorca in 30°c heat.

Today’s tandem ride to Waresley GC reading in the minus range for a good while. Strong winds too!

Anyway, the custard tart was worth it






https://www.strava.com/activities/1929805361


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2018)

What a stiff, cold wind from the North. Mrs 26 and I met Steve E and Pete M in the Green. It took a bit of riding to warm up and we weren't quite ready by the time we got to Upton where John G and Rob A were waiting. The call was for the longer route to Tewkesbury so we had the benefit of a tail wind for a while. We paused to check out the Saxon Chapel built by Odda in 1056. Then we took the headwind on into Tewkesbury where a market had closed the High Street so traffic chaos reigned.

Brown's did us some lovely bowls of warming soup before we took to the White Rabbit to loop back to Upton in dampening precipitation. Just the standard run back with that cold wind mixing with a bit of rain keeping us moving to attempt to stay warm. Definitely a "fresh" outing today. The company was excellent as ever. 44 smiles


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Saga CC Derbyshire Dales-who ordered the f**king snow?”

So I reprised my role on another long overdue self proclaimed “Saga CC” ride into the aforementioned Derbyshire Dales, setting off just after 8am the initial plan was to do 73 miles but we were to deviate from the script (I’ll get on to that later.)

It was always gonna be steady and that turned out be true as we ventured through Derby and into the Dales towards Ashbourne. The sun came up around 0900 and for a while our freezing digits were given a reprieve but that was to change as we entered into open countryside and our first climbs where we got mild dustings of the white stuff for the first time this year. To say this was a curveball was an understatement- we knew it was gonna be cold and as such for the first time this 2018/19 winter season the winter togs made their debut- but the mild dustings turned into a mild blizzard which made for treacherous riding. Full credit to my mate Martin for planning the route, he got us doing all the climbing early which was quite significant as it was very lumpy indeed, there was a two mile long 7-8% climb out of kniveton and then a big one out of brassington which topped out at 13% so there was that to contend with as well as the driving snow. 

Once that was done it was down into cromford near Matlock and to the Tor Cafe where we had our stop 34 miles in. Having a brew and a bite and chewing the fat/ generally griping about how cold it was, we reached the decision to divert from the original planned route and ride directly down the busy A6 straight back to Derby as it was pan flat and more direct.

And thus we did just that- chain ganging it for the majority of the way which I’m not a huge fan of but by god it kept me warm! The long and short of it was we did cromford to Allestree on the north edge of Derby in 35 minutes-13 miles!! 

From there it was straight thru town where Rob and Gaz splintered off and left me Martin and Will to do the last few miles back to swarkestone. Taking the cycle routes the pace dropped off somewhat but we couldn’t have cared less at that stage. 

I noticed that on the bottom edge of Derby I was on about 55 miles with approx 2 to go to the car and for a brief moment I flirted with doing a little detour to push it up to the 62/ 100km milestone but I was that cold I just sacked it off and focused on getting back to the car. 

So it was just over 57 miles today in crap conditions and I was happy with that in the end.

Anyway, that’s enough s**te from me.

https://strava.app.link/0nNur1DumR
https://www.relive.cc/view/1929863289


----------



## iancity (27 Oct 2018)

Not much to show for today, pleased I went out though as I wasn't planning it but fortunately had an hour or so window - would have been easy to sit in the house and watch the football in the warmth but those calories are not going to shift themselves :-)
Usual route, extended a little bit as I was feeling fien - hate the wind, and forecast showed 22mph and upwards but it turned out not quite that bad
Oh, and the little 'un insisted I take "Kitty" with me "in case I get lonely" so she features on the photos


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Oct 2018)

We have left Cornwall


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Oct 2018)

Well that was pretty horrid. Not been on a decent 'me' ride for a bit, so out on the Van Nic about 8 o'clock this morning. I'd plotted a 30 odd mile route straight North past Slough, Farnham Common and back via Stoke Poges in order to grab a 6 square gap. It was 5 degrees C when I departed home with a cold North-Westerly wind and raining to boot. I told Mrs CB I may not be long....
Bit of a slog out, and a cheeky little lump towards Farnham Common caught me out and was harder than it should have been. Some nice roads, some not nice roads, all of them wet. The run for home was extended slightly by going off course and home via Eton.
33 cold wet windy miles, on the plus side I got the squares


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Oct 2018)

A lovely day in North Yorkshire so a steady pootle to Cawood. 20.5 miles with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## Donger (28 Oct 2018)

Another great club ride today. At 33.2 miles (for me), it was a bit shorter than usual. As always, that means there's going to be a big climb. This was the route of the club ride (Check out the spike on the profile!):

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/c...syJ5qPvRC7_WbV6jhMbq8fNF5tOrHfZO36XCW85pH_s4Q

After starting off with the first 15 miles being a straight reverse of one of our usual finishes, we headed into Stroud to make for the Malthouse Café at the Salmon Springs for coffee and cakes. Just as we hit Stroud town centre, our intermediates shot past us, and some of our social group gave chase. One of our lady riders commented on " a bit of a testosterone rush there" -which I thought was on the money. Soon after that, we arrived at the café stop at the back of a big combined group of 17 riders - and they'd just run out of cakes (!!!!!) and I had to make do with just a cappuccino. Turns out it was actually a cake rush.

The big climb came on the way back, with us taking on the lane through Ruscombe and up to Whiteshill and beyond. Always a grind, that one, but (as I pointed out), you often get to see deer grazing among the horses in broad daylight near the middle of Ruscombe. Today was no different, and Tina and I (at the back yet again) were privileged to see a couple of deer in a dell about 100 yards away. They watched us and we watched them as we ground our way past uphill. Beautiful moment. The others were waiting for us at the T junction in Whiteshill, and none of them had noticed the deer (as usual).

Of the 10 of us, I was pleased to be the 8th one up from Whiteshill to the top of the big hill on the main road. It's nice not to always be last.

A lovely sunny, if chilly, day today. Insisted on wearing my shorts, and didn't regret it. I have a big audax next week, and I'd love it if we have the same weather again. I love a nice Autumn ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Old jon (28 Oct 2018)

Well, I knew it was going to be cold. Forethought is not something I am noted for but when it comes to temperature I will be that wimp. An extra layer, the big pair of cycling shoes to make room for the thicker socks. Did I ever mention the manual? I have two pairs of these shoes and each pair came with its own manual. Never have I even heard of a manual for a pair of shoes. If you ever thought of it, how would you compose it? I reckon three sentences covers all eventualities, how do you expand that to fill a manual? Ah, lets ride.

A quick glance at the bike before starting off, the front brake blocks looked a bit worn. By the time I had loosened the cable for room to change them I could see there were still grooves in the things. Retighten cable and off I go. The sun was bright enough to lighten the gloom of Holbeck this morning, but by ‘eck it were chilly. Escape by way of Water Lane and Great Wilson Street on the way to Crown Point Bridge and the ever changing tarmac turmoil between the bridge and the bottom of Eastgate. Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road all sound grander than the reality, but do lead to Oakwood and the clock it stole from Leeds Kirkgate Market. Keep on the Wetherby Road and all too soon the bottom of Boot Hill is reached. It took me a long time but the end of the climb was reached at last.

The level stretch that follows is a most welcome rest, then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane and enjoy the sight of a couple of Red Kite whiffling about in the breeze. Cannot gaze for long of course, so follow the winding road all the way to Shadwell High Street and for once, turn right. Always wary of the cast iron decoration of the road along here and today there was added extra horse feathers to contend with. It is odd that folk are expected to clean up after their dogs. Anyway, straight over the crossroads and up the rise to cross the A 58 and ride to Thorner.



The original thought had been to ride about twenty miles today, so the only way out of Thorner was up Sandhills. Google Earth titles the road Lower Sandhills and this time it is wrong. They ain’t any lower. But they were quicker than expected, probably due to a tailwind. After the slog up to Skeltons Lane the level, wind assisted ride back to the A 58 was wonderful, as was the brisk descent to the right turn towards the park gates at the top of the last bit of climbing. Ride the three Rs, see above, in reverse and negotiate the aforementioned road not works and there is little much further to travel to clock just twenty miles as I pulled up beside our lass chatting to a neighbour about a shopping trip. I kept the smile hidden, just in case I was invited.

Map of a less than daunting ride


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Oct 2018)

After yesterdays abandoned ride, I grabbed the chance of an unexpected spare hour today for a quick leg loosener.

By 'eck it were cold. Extra layers on including two pairs of socks and overshoes and it was about right.

With just an hour or so, and after a late night last night at a friends 50th, today was never going to see any records set and the first mile was just getting the legs working, but Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and the long descent down Sandhills into Thorner (the opposite direction to @Old jon above) got me feeling a bit more like a cyclist.
Along Main Street and out of the village for the climb up Milner Lane onto the ridge then between the hedges with a stiff crosswind making itself felt at the gaps up to Holme Farm Lane where a quick check of the time suggested it was a good point to turn back, so retraced my route into the village and stopped by St Peters Church where there is a poppy display:







Back on the bike and to the Mexborough Arms and a right turn onto Carr Lane for the least worse climb out of there.
Left on the A58 then up Coal Road where a moron in a Megane passed close enough to touch, then apologised profusely through the back window when he realised I was going to catch him in traffic waiting for the mini-roundabout...
It's then a 20mph limit and according to Mr Garmin I was doing 19 mph but a jerk in a Merc still had to get past and tripped the "Your Speed Is..." sign at 36mph  That said it was a nice wide pass, but what can you do?
From there it's local roads down to home without further incident.

*11.22 miles* (18.05 km) in *54m* at an average of *12.4mph* with *521ft *climbed and an average temperature of *5.0°C*

Enjoyed that, good to blow the cobwebs away (literally) and it's always nice to squeeze in an unexpected ride and once again, the Giant didn't fail to put a smile on my face. Lots of cyclists out and about too.
Then within 10 minutes of getting home we had a short, sharp hail shower, so it looks like I timed it right for a change.

And to end, the map:


----------



## C R (28 Oct 2018)

Cold first thing, but with the clock change meant there was almost daylight by the time I set off.

Full autumn gear on, including overshoes, hoping my feet wouldn't hurt as much as a couple of weeks ago.

Out up Hatfield Bank, past Pirton, over the motorway, left up Kinnersley, and left again towards Pershore going past Dunstall Castle, with the Sun coming up by the tower among the clouds




Then on to Pershore, and on towards Pinvin. The road is still closed, but the cycle path is open, so no diversion for me.

Onwards across the A44, through Pinvin heading for Upton Snodsbury. I took a bit of a detour via Seaford to add some distance. The ford doesn't look overfull.




Still, I used the foot bridge to keep my feet dry. Stopped here for a drink and a nut bar, and then onwards towards Naunton Beauchamp, where they had this display




Then onwards to North Piddle and the A422. The A422 is somewhat narrow, with fastish traffic, and some blind bends, but this early it is almost empty and it is a quick dash to Broughton Hackett, and then a left onto the lanes for Churchill, White Ladies Aston and left on the A44 for Egdon, and almost immediatly a right for Windmill Hill and Drakes Broughton aiming for Wadborough.

Once in Wadborough home is close, but my legs were starting to flag, and there was a cold cutting wind that made the last few miles a bit of a chore, but the glorious sunshine made up for it.

31.8 miles at 13.8mph, and 180miles this month, the most miles I have done in a single month.


----------



## iancity (28 Oct 2018)

Good opportunity to get out for a few hours today, but ended up doing less than an hour :-(
Don't know what it is, yes it was cold (and a bit wet) but I was wrapped up well, had loads of time, just didn't feel like putting a good 3-4 hours in, kept on making excuses to myself why I had to be back when in reality I didn't at all 
Anyway, better than sitting on the couch for an hour


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2018)

Busy day with family so I just grabbed an hour locally riding round parkland etc. No great distance, certainly no great speed and it was quiet out there.
5 minutes after I took this photo, the scene had darkened and the effect was gone...


----------



## galaxy (29 Oct 2018)

Saturday was Pannier ride. Into Leominster for Bread and Milk. Loaded into Panniers. Hence the ride name. Still 14 miles very enjoyable if not a Tad fresh. 
Sunday was mountain bike through the lanes to St Michels and cake and coffee. About short but very enjoyable 12 Smiles


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Oct 2018)

Not my usual style to include so much text in my ride reports, but this one was historical for me, so listen and weep for just this once. I have been planning to do the Devon Coast to Coast for a few months now. Officially it starts in Ilfracombe and ends at the Cremyll Ferry in Plymouth. However I needed to bolt on another 50km to bring the total distance to over 200km each way for Audax purposes. AND I needed to get back to my amended start point in Porlock. So I had to return the next day bringing my total to over 400km. Normally the ride is completed in 3 days ONE WAY. I did it both ways in two. Pasties for me. I had never done a ride of such proportions back to back so I was interested in what my body and mind did. I was surprised it coped remarkably well albeit my legs lost speed and power after about 350km and silly-elevation.

It is a tremendous route that you can complete in one go like this if you are prepared for a long day and are quick through the feed points, sight-seeing, and are confident with night riding and navigation. The section between Porlock and Ilfracombe is only 50km but has 1500m of elevation. It is beautiful but very hard with gradients of 15-25% to quote conservative road signs. Strava tells a scarier story. The utterly fantastic Porlock Toll Road is a Category 2 climb.

Day 1 entailed about 8 hours of sleet and rain and I got lost in Plymouth on my way to my B&B. I had to nip out to eat, and as I was travelling light, I was still in my cycling get up. Not recommended in Plymouth in a Saturday night.

Day 2 had a strong, cold headwind for most of the journey. One of the highlights was descending the 7km Porlock Toll Road in the dark that I had climbed the day before. With a lovely surface, no cars and switch backs right to the bottom of 1500m I was lost in a world of deluded Alpinism. Somehow I am missing about 4km from Strava. Exmoor and Dartmoor lay lines must be to blame. But there we are: Somehow I completed 2 big days back to back. What a fantastic part of the world. If darkness and time hadn’t been against me I would have stopped at @DCBassman ’s house for some coffee. Another time for that goal!





Southbound day 1




Northbound Day 2


----------



## DCBassman (29 Oct 2018)

Cracking write-up! I'm aiming to do Ilfracombe to Brentor tomorrow. Weather and wind look to be favourable so far. The house you would have stopped at is not mine, merely where we are dog-sitting at the moment. My abode is orders of magnitude more modest...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (29 Oct 2018)

View: https://www.facebook.com/pablo.alves.92560/videos/10158813367314616/


Not sure how to post a video here... That is what the link above is, yesterday we climbed this little pain in the butt hill.. 500 meters at 20% is more then enough when you are 93 kilos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Oct 2018)

A couple of rides to report as I haven't been online for a bit.

*Saturday:* Winter has arrived in Shropshire. We didn't get the snow reported elsewhere in the thread but it's been feeling properly arctic out. I set out on the knockabout bike and stuck to my tried and tested Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover route, starting off by heading along the main road which turned out not to be the best move as there was so much traffic. I did have a good tailwind though, once I'd found a gap to get on the road, which swept me along to 27 mph before I turned off towards Condover for the first time.

Doubling back into the wind it slowed me down but not as badly as expected and the penetrating coldness of it was more of an issue despite having on lots of layers and wearing my full finger gloves for the first time this season. The ridewas going fairly well and I enjoyed the middle section where the wind was behind me again and helping through the undulating bit.

I'm not sure exactly where I first noticed it but a problem presented itself part way round when I noticed I was getting a thump through the frame when using the back brake. Having had this before I was fairly certain this was a failure of the back rim which is rather inconvenient. I carried on carefully and decided to go over Lyth Hill on the way back to keep off the main road as much as possible.

Just under 35 miles on this trip at 13.8 mph average and a 30.6 mph top speed (think that was the descent into Cressage). I did take a couple of photos but one didn't save and the other was boring so I won't inflict that on you.

*Sunday:* I couldn't look at the bike 'til the afternoon and the wheel is definitely kaput with a section of the rim split and peeling away. I swapped it for one of my winter wheels (worn but serviceable) and will sort out a new one in due course. Swapping wheels showed up clearance problems with the dropout which I knew about but had bodged a fix previously. I don't want to do that everytime I use a different wheel so I spent time tweaking the alignment of the dropout using a large adjustable spanner until I got a good fit. Unfortunately by the time this was done I didn't have time to get a ride in.

*Today: * I was up bright and early to find a hard frost. I decided to keep the test route simple - the reverse of Saturday's route which can be shortened if needed. As it turned out I had to shorten it a little anyway due to a closed road.

Leaving the village, the frost gave a very wintery look then the view from Lyth Hill was one of frost, mist and fog in various patches. In the very cold air I couldn't press on like I normally would so it was a fairly leisurely ride through Pitchford to Acton Burnell where it was more misty than at home. After dropping down to Cressage I coud see that I was close to a bank of fog which I did slowly ride into as I climbed up through Eaton Constantine, then abruptly rode out of again at Uppington and had brilliant sunshine for the rest of the trip.

I hadn't seen any cyclists so far on the ride but I caught and overtook a couple on the approach to Upton Magna and there were the odd ones coming the other way or stopped at the roadside after that.

33 miles today at 12.9 mph average. No issues with the bike following the work and I got better photos:





Concord College in the mist.




Frosty still at Withington.




Pelham Road, on my way to Atcham.




Cronkhill.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Oct 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Not my usual style to include so much text in my ride reports, but this one was historical for me, so listen and weep for just this once. I have been planning to do the Devon Coast to Coast for a few months now. Officially it starts in Ilfracombe and ends at the Cremyll Ferry in Plymouth. However I needed to bolt on another 50km to bring the total distance to over 200km each way for Audax purposes. AND I needed to get back to my amended start point in Porlock. So I had to return the next day bringing my total to over 400km. Normally the ride is completed in 3 days ONE WAY. I did it both ways in two. Pasties for me. I had never done a ride of such proportions back to back so I was interested in what my body and mind did. I was surprised it coped remarkably well albeit my legs lost speed and power after about 350km and silly-elevation.
> 
> It is a tremendous route that you can complete in one go like this if you are prepared for a long day and are quick through the feed points, sights and are confident with night riding and navigation. The section between Porlock and Ilfracombe is only 50km but has 1500m of elevation. It is beautiful but very hard with gradients of 15-25% to quote conservative road signs. Strava tells a scarier story.
> 
> ...



 Great ride, great write up. I may be doing part of the Plymouth end soon on Drakes Trail


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Oct 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Great ride, great write up. I may be doing part of the Plymouth end soon on Drakes Trail



You’ll love the glide into Plymouth. The leaves are slippery which adds to the enjoyment.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Oct 2018)

Nice sunny but chilly day so no excuse for a ride despite a head cold although the better half decided to back out.

Wrapped myself up in This Is Cambridge and Raphas' finest attire and headed out.

Ended up on a regular route up to Welney,Ten Mile Bank and back via Littleport for just under 60km's;most enjoyable despite the cold with only the last bit from Coveney to Ely being a bit of a slog mostly due to the awful road surface.

Still good to get out on the Helium as it will probably get stripped down soon for the Di2 upgrade;new headset is all good and the longer stem seems ok as well although may adjust the bars and lever position when the upgrade is done.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1933917249

Enough waffle here's some pics;

Fenland fields in the sun;











Classy attire on a non-classy rider



















And bike on a bridge pics over the Ouse at Littleport


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2018)

Riding to work this morning
A cool, if not cold morning. seemingly...…….
(there had been a few 'white-over' cars on the lane, including mine)

I'd got to the bridge over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal. at 'Stanley Ferry', & was taking primary to prevent the car behind trying to pass in the 30yards before the (single-track) bridge
This one, in the direction that the photographer is facing; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1401303

I'd heard a car scrabbling for grip, but assumed it was just someone being a bit heavy-footed

Down I went, as the front wheel slid on the very crest
I just laid there for a few minutes (well, it seemed like a few), deciding that wrists/collar-bones, were still intact

The driver behind still sat in his car waiting for me to get up

After a while I did, & promptly fell over again, it was sheet ice (but it is a low spot, & where the A&CN cross the River Calder, so lots of cold air

I got to the blocked side of the road, & a stream of maybe 30 vehicles came past
A brief inspection showed the damage was, apparently, limited to scuffed bar-tape, a scrape on the 'brifter', & a couple of very small holes in the jacket

Most of the lane was slippery to the end
On arrival at work, a physical inspection showed a reddened knee, & a small gouge on my right elbow


Co-incidentally, this lane was also the location of my last 2 falls (at least 5 years ago)


It was partly my fault, as after changing the chain last night, I noticed the tyres were a bit soft, so had pumped them up (to maybe 90PSI?)
Hence a smaller contact area

Oh well!!



Lucky!!!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Oct 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Riding to work this morning
> A cool, if not cold morning. seemingly...…….
> (there had been a few white cars on the lane, including mine)
> 
> ...


I'm glad it wasn't any worse for you.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2018)

We must've missed each other on the way round @Elybazza61  

14 miles for me today, the objective to check out a walnut tree I know is growing in a hedgerow... 

Out via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport, and a left turn to take the A1101 to Golds Hill. At Golds Hill, it's another left turn to zip along the Hundred Foot, past the pumping station and follow the road to Pymoor. After that, it's home via the recreation ground, O Furlong and Dunkirk. The dodgy bits of road down Black Bank and at the Pymoor end of the Hundred Foot have been mended, but all they've done is dumped fresh chippings on. That aint' going to last. In fact, it's already breaking up again in places... 

Was a fabby day to be out in the , even if the wind was cold and the legs weren't exactly playing ball. Sadly, the walnut tree in question had already been stripped clean - and early, because there weren't even any husks on the ground.  But at least it got me out on the bike. 

Returned home to a lovely hot bowl of curried parsnip soup and a couple of rounds of bread and butter.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Riding to work this morning
> A cool, if not cold morning. seemingly...…….
> (there had been a few white cars on the lane, including mine)
> 
> ...



A like for the ride, not for the toppling over.

Hope you ok xxx


----------



## DCBassman (29 Oct 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Great ride, great write up. I may be doing part of the Plymouth end soon on Drakes Trail


If you're starting from Plymouth and going out as far as Yelverton, I'll ride out from Tavistock and we can meet for coffee?


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Oct 2018)

Sunday's ride. It was a lot warmer than Saturday and the wind was lighter. I'd been out in the car on Saturday and the roads didn't appear to have been gritted so I reckoned I would be OK on the summer bike, though did take the precaution of taking the handbuilts off and putting a pair of cheapo wheels on instead. Just as well, as once I got up into the valley roads they were completely white with salt, despite there being no signs of there having been a frost. 
I headed west up Yarrowdale to the Gordon Arms, over the Berrybush then back home down Ettickdale. 

Looking back north east towards the Gordon Arms from the summit - 




The summit -





Looking south east down the other side towards Tushielaw- 






The map - 






43.2 miles @ 14.6 mph, 2075 feet ascent. Finally shook off the last of my cold.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> If you're starting from Plymouth and going out as far as Yelverton, I'll ride out from Tavistock and we can meet for coffee?



I'll let you know when I'm coming down, waiting news of the patter of tiny feet from my brother...Plan to stay at Riverside Campsite again.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2018)

A two part shopping/utility trip today - a very indirect loop into Felixstowe for a loaf and some eggs in the morning. Then, after a quick sausage bap & a mug of coffee, an even more indirect loop into Ipswich (via Kirton, Waldringfield, Martlesham and Rushmere) in the afternoon to book the car in for work under a safety recall before picking up the last in stock bottle of Halo sportswash and some beer in Sainsburys followed by the back road home.

Bright, cold & breezy, but interspersed with those light showers that don't show on rain radars.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm glad it wasn't any worse for you.





Reynard said:


> A like for the ride, not for the toppling over.
> 
> Hope you ok xxx



Thanks
Slightly stiff/sore this morning, levering myself out of bed
'Early-turn, hence up at this time. & drinking tea


What was also (rapidly) going through my mind. as I slid, was;_ "please be okay, no need for an Ambo"_
It'd be embarrassing to arrive at work, via a big yellow truck
On arrival, the first person I saw was Alison, one of the Paramedics I know, she spotted the scuffed jacket

I asked if she was going to have an examination of me, but she offered to refer me to one of the guys instead...… spoilsport!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Oct 2018)

I got out with the knockabout bike for a couple of hours this afternoon taking my hilly route south to Longnor, Hollyhurst and Dudgley then along the edge of the Long Mynd to Smethcott, Wilderley and Pulverbatch and back via Longden, Exfords Green and over Lyth Hill.

According to the thermometer it was warmer out than yesterday but didn't feel it in the damp air after showers went through earlier. There was sunshine though so everywhere looked great. There is a road closure to deal with at Ryton but this can be walked through with the bike.

The climbs seemed a little easier today after tweaking the saddle height slightly.... to start with at least - I may have tried to push on a little faster than I should have. From Pulverbatch I stuck to the main road down to Longden which gives about three miles or so of entertaining descending before turning off this road.

25.7 miles this time at 13.3 mph average which is pretty good going on this bike and this route.





Crossing the railway near All Stretton.





Just past Dudgley





View from near Smethcott.





En route to Wilderley and about to plunge into one of the little dips on the way.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Oct 2018)

Well, my planned ride went...ok. The plan was to get from Ilfracombe to Brentor. I managed to get to Meeth, 50.81 miles, before I conked out and needed rescue. Still the 2nd longest ride I've ever done and I'm not displeased. Average was 10.5mph, also not bad. Just a smidge over 3000ft elevation, max speed 31.9mph.
My errors were several: first and greatest was just not enough riding done recently. That might have been eased if I hadn't taken a wrong turn and ended up down in Woolacombe. Which meant I had to grind UP out of Woolacombe, and it's a fair old grind. So that lost me an hour and some energy that might otherwise have got me to Okehampton or maybe even all the way.
Third: I STILL failed to take single pic. From now on, I will pack an old Sony digicam specifically.
OVERALL:
1) Verity. Very Marmite. I like Marmite. I didn't like Verity.
2) Why is cycling infrastructure so poorly signed? The Woolacombe error was because I came out of a path onto a road and found two tiny signs, each saying '27' and pointing in opposite directions...no other markings. I'd made a contribution to it just a little earlier by (I'm guessing) missing a previous choice.
3) Why is so much of NCN27, and presumably other routes, so damned rough? Ok for CX and MTB, definitely some of it bad news for a 25c shod road bike. I'll not undertake any such route again until the Norco is fitted with its Vittoria Hyper Voyager 42s.
So, I blew it, but reasonably enjoyably!
Footnote: one of the things I cordially detest about me and any outdoor activity is that my nose constantly streams. It's a lifelong thing, and says something about cycling that I'll put up with it to ride.
If i don't include pictures next time, shoot me.
PS this takes my total logged mileage to over 1000. At last!


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

I can highly recommend the OS "Explorer" series of 1:25000 scale maps @DCBassman 

The sheet I'd bought got me out of a few holes when I did my ride down in Hampshire back in September as NCN 23 also has its "head scratch" moments. Without it, I'd have got lost more than just the twice.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Oct 2018)

Yup, they're good, I'll learn this lesson!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Oct 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> I'll let you know when I'm coming down, waiting news of the patter of tiny feet from my brother...Plan to stay at Riverside Campsite again.




Ask my sister in law for discount.......


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Well, my planned ride went...ok. The plan was to get from Ilfracombe to Brentor. I managed to get to Meeth, 50.81 miles, before I conked out and needed rescue. Still the 2nd longest ride I've ever done and I'm not displeased. Average was 10.5mph, also not bad. Just a smidge over 3000ft elevation, max speed 31.9mph.
> My errors were several: first and greatest was just not enough riding done recently. That might have been eased if I hadn't taken a wrong turn and ended up down in Woolacombe. Which meant I had to grind UP out of Woolacombe, and it's a fair old grind. So that lost me an hour and some energy that might otherwise have got me to Okehampton or maybe even all the way.
> Third: I STILL failed to take single pic. From now on, I will pack an old Sony digicam specifically.
> OVERALL:
> ...



HUGE kudos to you. Well done on a smashing ride. I would agree with almost every point of yours. Except Verity. I fell deeply in love and I can’t get her out of my mind. Smitten. Bowled over. Love sick. It’s agony.

Well done again. I bet even though it’s ‘only’ your second longest ride, I bet you it’s the one with the most elevation. Rest up now.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Oct 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> View attachment 436318
> 
> 
> HUGE kudos to you. Well done on a smashing ride. I would agree with almost every point of yours. Except Verity. I fell deeply in love and I can’t get her out of my mind. Smitten. Bowled over. Love sick. It’s agony.
> ...


Thanks. There's no doubt that I bit off more than I could chew, but we live and learn.
Also a shout out to South Fork Racing in Braunton. Went in to get a 2nd water bottle, a piece of my plan that worked. I asked if I could fill it, and he nipped smartly to the back of the (extremely well stocked) shop and topped it off from large bottled water kept for that purpose. 
And the guy was doing emergency puncture work on a pram wheel during all this, it had gone pop just as I arrived. Proper local shop.


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> That might have been eased if I hadn't taken a wrong turn and ended up down in Woolacombe. Which meant I had to grind UP out of Woolacombe, and it's a fair old grind. So that lost me an hour and some energy that might otherwise have got me to Okehampton or maybe even all the way.
> Third: I STILL failed to take single pic. From now on, I will pack an old Sony digicam specifically.
> OVERALL:
> 1) Verity. Very Marmite. I like Marmite. I didn't like Verity.
> 2) Why is cycling infrastructure so poorly signed? The Woolacombe error was because I came out of a path onto a road and found two tiny signs, each saying '27' and pointing in opposite directions...no other markings. I'd made a contribution to it just a little earlier by (I'm guessing) missing a previous choice.


Well done on the ride, a lovely area. A pity about that wrong turning - Woolacombe is a lovely town but there's no way out of it by bike that isn't tough and/or evil. The least awful way is the coast road to Mortehoe but that still has some big ramps, but is much quieter and less of a slog than the main road. Never did manage to get up Challacombe without getting off and pushing, despite trying probably a dozen times. 25%, single track, with cars coming the other way.

1) I remember liking Verity at the time but it turns out I only saw her from the good side, not the OH GOD THE HORROR side.
2) I know the exact spot you mean, it threw us when we were exploring on a family ride, I did a bit of scouting, we couldn't realistically ride on those roads with young kids. Decided it was easier to go to Ilfracombe instead (and went down the way you presumably came up).


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2018)

C R said:


> Cold first thing, but with the clock change meant there was almost daylight by the time I set off.
> 
> Full autumn gear on, including overshoes, hoping my feet wouldn't hurt as much as a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Dunstall Castle was the scene of a shooting years ago involving my mother.

Travellers took up residence on the surrounding land which we called Dunstall Common, although strictly it's Croome Estate land.

Unfortunately the travellers' site soon became an eyesore - rubbish, scrap cars and the like.

The locals were not impressed. and as chairman of the parish council, it fell to my mother to lead the campaign to get the site cleared.

This led to several 'meetings' with the travellers on the common, which inevitably turned ugly.

Matters came to a head when one of the travellers discharged a shotgun towards the deputation of locals.

Fortunately, he didn't turn me into an orphan, and the shooting did finally motivate the coppers to do something.

A few days later, about half the West Mercia force turned up, tooled up and ready, accompanied by several bin wagons, tow trucks, and a good squad of labour from the council.

The travellers were evicted and the site cleared.

Thoughts then turned to how to prevent their return.

It was decided to dig a trench either side of the road to prevent vehicle access to the open ground.

The trench is still just about visible in your pic, although it's clearer in this earlier aerial pic ripped from the internet.


----------



## Basil.B (31 Oct 2018)

Can't beat a crisp autumnal morning when the suns out.
Did my regular 25 mile loop this morning.


----------



## C R (31 Oct 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Dunstall Castle was the scene of a shooting years ago involving my mother.
> 
> Travellers took up residence on the surrounding land which we called Dunstall Common, although strictly it's Croome Estate land.
> 
> ...



Must have been unsettling. I did wonder about the ditches, as there aren't any ditches like that in any other of the fields in the area, as far as I can tell.

Interestingly, there was a large group of travelers with horses and horse drawn wagons camped on the grass around the turn for Grafton Flyford, off the A422, when I went past on the same ride on Sunday.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Oct 2018)

C R said:


> Must have been unsettling. I did wonder about the ditches, as there aren't any ditches like that in any other of the fields in the area, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Interestingly, there was a large group of travelers with horses and horse drawn wagons camped in the grass around the turn for Grafton Flyford, off the A422, when I went past on the same ride on Sunday.



The trenches would have been dug close to 50 years ago.

To be fair to the locals, I didn't detect much hostility to the travellers when they first arrived.

But regrettably the site soon became a mess, and perhaps of more concern, stuff started to go missing.

Someone nicked two metal gates from our farm, presumably to be sold as scrap - the first we knew of that was a phone call from a neighbour to say our stock was wandering down the lane.

There was a bit of scandal at the farm nearest to the castle and next to the motorway.

One of the couple who had it went to prison for fraud, I think in relation to a business they were running from the property.

In 'my' pic there's a straight driveway leading off the lane to the left.

That farm was occupied by members of the Rimell family - I mentioned previously the National Hunt trainer Fred Rimell had his stables at Kinnersley nearby.


----------



## fted33 (31 Oct 2018)

Lunch time ride and a headwind all the way around.


----------



## derrick (31 Oct 2018)

A windy ride to Cambridge for lunch. Three of us met in Hertford this morning at 9-30, had a nice ride there with a nice tailwind blowing us along, Stopped at the Copper Ketle for lunch, the food is good but a bit more expensive than the last time we where there, looks like it might be under new mangement. Will have to find somewhere cheaper next time, maybe the wetherspoons, Back on the bikes and straight into a headwind, was like that all the way home, was a hard ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1937825910


----------



## Edwardoka (31 Oct 2018)

Just a quick one today, spin up the road for some errands. Could tell the weather had turned by the cold air hitting my lungs and the white salt stripe on my tyres. Time to put the good bike away. Sleep well.

My excitement for the day came in the form of a fellow in the car park hurriedly trying to get out of his parking space and in the process reversing into a bollard right in front of me before driving off. Looked quite sheepish when I caught up to him and handed him his tail light...


----------



## Old jon (31 Oct 2018)

There is good, another bright day to enjoy on the bike. Still the one with gears because my fitness still lacks a bit. Or maybe my confidence, I dunno.

Actually, there was no lack of confidence this morning, at first. I had the idea to ride the direct route, rather than the Holbeck Triangle, just to see if turning right across four lanes of traffic was something I wanted to do. I did not want to. So I turned left onto Water Lane instead and found my way to the canal at Office Lock. Sort of average, left the canal at Viaduct Road, descended to Kirkstall Road and then ascended through Headingley and other areas another four miles or so to the water tower at Cookridge. That felt like a lot of going up this morning. The going up was rewarded afterwards with some great views over towards Wharfedale and easier riding along the road to Bramhope. Stopped for a munch there, just opposite the bakery. A delivery driver left the bakery, got into his van, which had a Hull address on it, and as he drove off he told me something uncomplimentary about me not wearing a helmet. I blew him a kiss. He did not respond.



After the right turn onto the A 660, along to the roundabout and turn left and up past the former quarry towards Arthington Road and then right to pass the eastern border of Golden Acre Park, then right again to cross Adel Dam. A bit more rising road, pass the church and eventually turn yet again right to rejoin the A 660 and ride back to Headingley, down again to Kirkstall and along the towpath in the direction of home. After leaving Water Lane and riding along Great Wilson Street I happily demonstrated ( to myself, no one else was watching ) that I could turn right across three lanes of traffic. This was to allow me to zig and zag through that corner of Hunslet and onwards towards my front door. One grin, one frozen left foot and a quarter short of twenty two miles for the morning. Great!

A map


----------



## colly (31 Oct 2018)

I thought a ride out in the Autumn sunshine would be just the job today. I've been off the bike a whole 9 days during which lovely sunny warm days have come and gone but I had other duties. Not all of which were onerous, but even so.
So today was the day.
Out for about 9.30, winter top, wooly hat, and gloves on because despite the sunshine it was cold. I had a plan to take in some roads I have never used. It was going to be hilly.

I had to dog leg through Moortown with lots of traffic due to road works on the ring road and I made for Shadwell and East Keswick. Over Linton Bridge and a left through Sicklinghall. Even out in the sticks there was resurfacing going on and diversion signs all over the place. I think some were repositioned by 'jokers'. The end result was I went down Kearby Cliff twice:





Had I been forced to climb it twice it wouldn't have been very amusing. I did have to clamber up Moor Lane, AKA Barrowby Hill, though.

Pressing on it was along to the A61 and a short but noisy climb up to Dunkeswick Lane and North Rigton. Where there is a church St John the Evangelist:










From the far side of the church the graveyard has great views over Wharfedale. ( not that's much use to the residents mind you ).
On and up again past Almcliff Crag which often features in pics:





On through Stainburn to Leathley where I turned north off my usual roads and took a left up a small side road, Cinder lane and Pill White Lane.
Uphill and across farms and through gates and eventually meeting the top end of the climb up from Linley reservoir. (or Ree-zer-voy as a bloke I once worked with pronounced the word)
Climbing up from Leathley I had the sun on my back pretty much all the way and by the time I got to the top of Norwood Bank I was wet through with sweat.
On the fast run down towards Bland Hill and Swinsty Reservoir I got cold. Very cold. I stopped at Swinsty to get a couple of pics:










As you can see the levels are well down at Swinsty. As they are at Fewston which is just along the valley a bit:






The spilway from Fewston into Swinsty Looks like it's not going to be needed for some time yet:












I took some pics of the church in Fewston which is very pretty but no room on here to post them. I'll do it another time when I'm out that way. It crossed my mind that when the curch was built the reservoirs would not have been there. All there would have been is a valley with the River Washburn running through it.

The climb up from the reservoir to the road across the moor did nothing to warm me up, I was cold. The sun had gone in and I was still damp, wetter than an otters pocket in fact. The road to Otley didn't look all that inviting:






But having no option I plodded on and ground my way the 6 miles or so across the moor and finally dropped down the fast decent into Otley. Which made me even colder. I needed a bite to eat so grabbed something from a shop and sat in the riverside park watching the ducks.
I had cut the ride short because I was cold and so instead of making for Ilkley I took the road home.

I got in 5 hours or so after I had set off and I was bloody pleased to back. Nevertheless it was a good day out.

54 miles and 4700 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/29180612


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2018)

A great ride @colly 

It's a while since I've been round those parts


----------



## colly (31 Oct 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A great ride @colly
> 
> It's a while since I've been round those parts


It's real nice. Needs to be warmer to get the best of it.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> I though a ride out in the Autumn sunshine would be just the job today. I've been off the bike a whole 9 days during which lovely sunny warm days have come and gone but I had other duties. Not all of which were onerous, but even so.
> So today was the day.
> Out for about 9.30, winter top, wooly hat, and gloves on because despite the sunshine it was cold. I had a plan to take in some roads I have never used. It was going to be hilly.
> 
> ...



Nice ride that - plenty of "up" too.

I do like the Washburn Valley but I doubt I'll be riding up there this side of next spring!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

Took advantage of the lunchtime  to get out for a ride.

Rode across Downham Common and along Black Bank to Littleport, and then just did a couple of loops in and around Littleport - taking in Branch Bank, Camel Road etc before heading home the way I came.

Was pretty blustery and the wind was quite  which made it hard work at times. Still, it was good to get out - think it was around 16 miles all told.

Saw three cyclists - a wee lad on a balance bike, a chap on a hybrid and an older fella on a really nice looking trike. There were some pretty cool-looking Halloween / Samhain decorations around Littleport too.

Only downside is I've chafed myself a sore in a place I'd rather not mention.  Oooops...


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Oct 2018)

@User9609 15 miles on one leg, well done


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2018)

Had a spare couple of hours this morning before having to get he car into Ipswich for the recall work, so popped out for a quick 50km loop through Falkenham, Newbourne and Waldringfield - with the view down to the River Deben...




Then across to Martlesham and down Dobbs Lane (looking back)



and back up Monument Farm Lane in Kesgrave



before heading to the outskirts of Ipswich and the run home along the old Felixstowe Road.
A beautiful bright & sunny day, but quite windy and, thanks to the southerly wind, amazingly warm.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Nice ride that - plenty of "up" too.
> 
> I do like the Washburn Valley but I doubt I'll be riding up there this side of next spring!


I believe I've stated before, but I'd love a house overlooking Dob Park Bridge, & used (if I was in Otley) go over to the bridge, & sit there by the water

If in my days of Land Rover ownership, drive down to it, to sit there with a flask of tea, & my _'Yorkshire Post' _


----------



## Katherine (1 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> @User9609 15 miles on one leg, well done


Indeed !


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Nov 2018)

Out at 7.30pm for a full MTB night ride. 12.3 miles with my Friends Dave & Suzanne, wow riding trails at night is exhilarating, a bit muddy in parts due to today’s heavy rain, what a fab ride.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2018)

Ruttland Water again today, but as a last minute choice.

I had planned to go to the museum at Donington Park before it closed down for good on Monday, and a bike had already been loaded into the car for a ride around the Melbourne, Breedon on the Hill and Calke Abbey areas afterwards. However a last minute check for opening times & costs showed that they'd already shut the web site down and that McLaren, Williams and a large number of private owners had already reclaimed their loan cars & exhibits leaving little on display and not worth the 325 mile roud trip.

Swapped the Spa Elan loaded in the car for the Voodoo Bizango this morning and headed out through some nasty conditions to Rutland where it was relatively dry, but the first (clockwise) loop was accompanied by constant drizzle, although the second (anti-clockwise) loop was dry.

Still no plan for Friday, weekend at Silverstone for the Formula Ford Walter Hayes Trophy and back to work on Monday


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Ruttland Water again today, but as a last minute choice.
> 
> I had planned to go to the museum at Donington Park before it closed down for good on Monday, and a bike had already been loaded into the car for a ride around the Melbourne, Breedon on the Hill and Calke Abbey areas afterwards. However a last minute check for opening times & costs showed that they'd already shut the web site down and that McLaren, Williams and a large number of private owners had already reclaimed their loan cars & exhibits leaving little on display and not worth the 325 mile roud trip.
> 
> ...



A "like" for the ride, not for the bummer about the Donny museum... Have fun at Silverstone at the weekend though.


----------



## Aravis (2 Nov 2018)

Once again, time for an instalment of the ICAM challenge yesterday.

It was close to a perfect November day. A little patchy rain early on, but absolutely no frost. A gentle drift from the north-west, strengthening a little in the afternoon, and as that's where the weather was brightening from it was always going to a trip to Herefordshire. I set of before 6:30am, soon escaping the Gloucester roads which were already very busy. I have a number of routes towards Hereford and it's hard to find any stretches which are completely new, but I just managed it.

The broad expanse of the Lugg valley north of Hereford has a number of quietish roads providing a good route to the wilder lands, but the overnight rain and farming activity meant I soon had a filthy bike. After Bush Bank on the Knighton road I picked a little road to Ivington, also extremely muddy, then skirting Leominster I rejoined the Knighton road through Aymestrey and Wigmore. This took me almost to the river Teme, before I turned southwards along a very pretty road through Lingen back to the Lugg near Presteigne. Lingen has a fine motte and bailey which could be worth a closer look. Reaching the river again, a little kink in the Welsh border meant I slipped into Wales for a matter of seconds.

I crossed my outward route at Kingsland, where there's yet another crossing of the Lugg - one of six on the day:










It's starting to look quite wintry at times. The frequent _chack-chack-chack_ fron the fieldfares certainly reinforces the impression.

After Leominster there's a lengthy stretch of A-road, which is OK. It serves a purpose on a ride like this. I finally left it at the village of Ashperton, where this view to the Malverns appeared:






From there it's pretty standard stuff through Ledbury and Dymock, the early start meaning there was no issue with light, and the Cotswolds looked quite impressive in the afternoon sun.

A mildly interesting quirk is that Strava's FlyBy showed me to have crossed paths with absolutely nobody - in 119 miles. You'll struggle to find a better day at this time of year.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Nov 2018)

Bit of a virus stopped me riding earlier this week. So this was a "get back into it" ride around a the standard loop. Legs felt a bit confused to begin with but they soon remembered what was required. Temporary traffic lights getting in the way a bit today. No worries as I wasn't in a rush but I do hope the "works" are completed soon. 35 smiles in lovely sunshine.


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2018)

The weather is doing really well here just lately, yet another brisk and bright morning to leave the house and ride a bike. Wonderful!

Still cold though, so no long trip intended ‘cos I prefer to keep sort of warm. Last Wednesday I had intended to ride along Wike Ridge, an idea that was lost when the magnetic attraction of a ride to Bramhope triumphed. So, today I will do Wednesday. No silly thoughts of right turns in traffic this morning, straight along Jack Lane and Marshall Street and into the depths of Holbeck I pedalled. And left Holbeck behind as Water Lane took me to Great Wilson Street. Turn left, eventually cross the Aire on Crown Point Bridge and to the end of Regent Street ( Leeds’ version ) to start the ride up to Oakwood and beyond. Beyond being Boot Hill and Whin Moor Lane towards Shadwell.



Turn left on Main Street there, more horse feathers, and it is hard pedalling along the road to the lights at Slaid Hill. Can you tell I have been listening to Woody Guthrie? At last, turn right onto Wike Ridge Lane, a brilliant, top of the world road, with a few ups and downs, through Wike and further to East Keswick. I stopped within hearing, with good lugs, of Joe Potts’ clock, had a munch and then set off again. Up the hill out of the village towards the A 659. Turn right and ride through most of Collingham and turn right again onto the A 58. The climb of Jewitt Lane was not an attractive proposition today, somehow. So, Bardsey followed by Scarcroft with its long, long hill, back to Oakwood and the journey into Leeds centre and the snarled up shambles of more roadworks at the bottom of Eastgate. No problem on a bike of course. Recross the river on the same bridge as earlier and up the road to home after twenty seven miles. There always seems to be something to smile at, so I did.

Odd shapes made by roads . . .


----------



## pjd57 (2 Nov 2018)

Original plan was to meet at Milngavie at 9:30 but frost rolled that back to 10.
Had to walk out my street as it never gets gritted.

Roads were fine at 10.
Headed north away from the city through Torrance and Milton of Campsie and on to Kilsyth.
Swung back towards Kirkintilloch .
Stopped for tea+ cake then through Lenzie and Auchinairn and back into Glasgow. Few miles along the canal to Maryhill and home.

My phone and Strava don't seem compatible some days , straight lines and missing bits.

But my mate clocked it at 28 miles.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Ruttland Water again today, but as a last minute choice.
> 
> I had planned to go to the museum at Donington Park before it closed down for good on Monday, and a bike had already been loaded into the car for a ride around the Melbourne, Breedon on the Hill and Calke Abbey areas afterwards. However a last minute check for opening times & costs showed that they'd already shut the web site down and that McLaren, Williams and a large number of private owners had already reclaimed their loan cars & exhibits leaving little on display and not worth the 325 mile roud trip.
> 
> ...


Lovely part of the world there, well done


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Nov 2018)

The plan was to get the half century ride done today. The reality was different. 3 miles in the legs decided they weren't happy, 5 miles was magic pill territory and turn for home. 8 miles Sore, but hopefully a gentle high street ride tomorrow will see it good as I hope to get the imperial century ride done Sunday....


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Nov 2018)

Day off today, but with lots to do a ride seemed unlikely, despite the glorious weather.

But then an hour came free this afternoon, so a quick change and out on the Giant.

Similar route to my last ride, Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and the long descent down Sandhills into Thorner.
Through the village which was as busy as I've seen it outside a Leeds Festival weekend and onto Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge and between the hedges past Hetchell Woods.
I must have been going a bit quicker today, as I headed on past the Holme Farm junction and stopped just shy of East Rigton for a couple of quick photos as the Red Kites headed home overhead:












Back on the bike and then reversed my outbound route all the way back home - I don't often do that, but despite the similarities the view is still different.
The climb up Sandhills was considerably slower than the earlier descent, but it's no longer the forbidding hill that it used to be.

A couple of motorised numpties apart, all good fun.

*12.01 miles* (19.33km) in *55m* at an average of *12.9 mph* with *466ft* climbed and an almost tropical temperature of *8.9°C*

You really wouldn't have known it was November today, absolutely glorious and a shame I only had an hour but glad I got out and squeezed a few miles in - today would have ben a grand day to get the half century challenge ride in, but what can you do? 
Tomorrow looks promising, if a bit breezy, so fingers crossed as I've got more time for a ride then.
Quite a few cyclists out and about too, which is always good.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Katherine (2 Nov 2018)

Does this count? 

Having useless hands but nothing wrong with my legs, I walked through this park and thought I'd do a bit of pedaling before my legs forget what it's like ! (I didn't use my hands though)


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Does this count?
> 
> Having useless hands but nothing wrong with my legs, I walked through this park and thought I'd do a bit of pedaling before my legs forget what it's like ! (I didn't use my hands though)




Of course it counts!


----------



## Katherine (2 Nov 2018)

Old jon said:


> Of course it counts!


Thank you


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

A cheeky 20 miler in and around Littleport for me this morning - similar ride to Wednesday with the addition of a couple of extra loops.

Lovely out in the  but the wind was a tad  and kept on switching direction. Which meant that I was riding with a crosswind or headwind whichever way I went.  You know it's going to be a tough one when you're going downhill (well, what passes for hills here) and you're on the small chain ring...  After the overnight frosts, the roads were a bit slippy in places, especially in the shade. And Parson's Lane had been gritted (primary school and quack's surgery down there) so not only was the road wet, it was salty as well...

There were several narrow boats moored up at Sandhill, and quite a few people fishing from the bank. One chap was pulling them out, one after another...  Plenty of cyclists out and about today, most on hybrids / city bikes doing shopping and stuff. I was the only one on a roadie, but down Station Road, encountered cheerful chap riding a recumbent that had a bright orange aerodynamic fairing. Never seen one of those before... 

Was so good to be out on the bike, and nice to take advantage of the reasonably clement conditions while they last. 

P.S. Cleaned and lubed Wiggy after lunch on account of the salt down on the road.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2018)

Time for the November imperial century attempt (where has this year gone to?) and I got out yesterday to tackle it. I was in two minds about which bike to use and planned a flattish route on the assumption of using the knockabout bike but had the Raleigh ready as well in case of the roads being dry. The decider in the end was being woken at 5am by the gritter going round as I don't want to take the Raleigh out on freshly gritted roads.

I was on the road by 7am and headed out to Condover on quiet roads as the sun rose, before swinging round to Exfords Green on my way to Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Crew Green and Melverley. At this time of the morning in the week I often find that the main roads are quiet and the lanes are busy and today was no exception to that but those drivers I encountered were mostly pretty laid back and friendly.

After Melverley I was heading for Oswestry via Maesbury. I haven't ridden this way since early in the year as the road was closed for most of the spring and early summer for a new traffic light controlled junction to be built where it joins the A483. This all seems fine and makes it less nerve-wracking to cross on a cycle.

In Oswestry I briefly stopped at Cae Glas park to have a look at the new Wilfred Owen statue then pressed on through town which was quite busy. Got hooted at on Willow Street for being in the way.  Up by the hill fort there was a tractor doing hedge cutting so I got past that as soon as I could and worried about having picked up a thorn over the rest of the ride ( I got away with it for the rest of the ride at least).

I thought the wasps had finally gone for the season but after Gobowen they did seem to be putting up a good last stand against the elements and I needed to dodge a few of them. The NCN signs at the Iron Mills junction had been vandalised to point the wrong way. I thought I'd do a good deed and turn them back again but the one came off in my hand so I hung it back up and left well alone after that. I thought I'd take an alternative route to Crickett and enjoyed the change of scenery but took a wrong turning at the one junction and went half a mile the wrong way and downhill before realising.

Arrival at Ellesmere was timed just right for an elevenses stop on the promenade at The Mere then I carried on to Coptiveney and Welshampton along lanes that were a bit muddy in places but nowhere near as bad as I've seen them. I decided to take the direct route to Northwood where I turned for Whixall and Prees. The road to Prees had signs up saying the road was closed. I decided to risk it to see if I'd be allowed through the works but there turned out not to be any which suits me fine.

The lanes to Ightfield, Calverhall and Longslow were pretty quiet mostly. Lunch was eaten in a gateway with a bit of a view between Longslow and Longford. While there I couldn't help noticing the field gates were embossed with: "Sainsbury's Supermarkets Ltd. Not for sale/hire/loan." 

I took the long way through Market Drayton so as to see more than just housing estates, then left town past the golf club and south to Stoke Heath, Stoke-on-Tern, Ollerton, Eaton upon Tern then turned off to cross the A442 and head for Ellerdine Heath and High Ercall. Another short pause for some crisps and a banana on the way to Rodington Heath then I got slightly sidetracked by seeing signs saying "Model Railway" so I followed them to see what that was about (a model exhibition in the village hall today) which led to me riding a lane I've never been down before.

By this time I was feeling the miles in the legs so was slow to get going again after any stop. Being on familiar ground helped though as I headed through Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover and knowing that the roads woud be getting busy at this point on a Friday I decided to finish off over Lyth Hill so as to spend as little time as possible on the A49.

103.6 miles at 13 mph moving average (9.5 hours with stops included) on as nice a day as you could reasonably want in November (aside from the chilly start).





Near the start, the view to the Stretton Hills just before sunrise.





Taking a break at Westbury.





Near Melverley, looking towards the Breidden hills.





As per the sign, the new Wilfred Owen memorial in his home town, unveiled to mark the centenary of his death a few days before the war ended.





Nice at The Mere.





Prees.





Ightfield.





Market Drayton.





A rather incongruously named lane in Ellerdine Heath.





Towards the end of the ride a bank of cloud rolled in giving this effect at Atcham.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Nov 2018)

A ride on my mountain bike. My legs felt fresh after last nights circuit training too.

Over the fields to Caldecote, thursdays rain has made the going soft. The clay clinging to everything on my bike. Up to Kingston and along the Wimpole way, then through the woods.

I was in 2 minds which way to go and at the last minute I decided to see if I could get the fastest strata time down to Eversden. I stood on the pedals in the biggest gear and gave it all I had. I was flying, but then a bloke and a loose dog came into view, so I had to ease off. Never mind!

Back up to the ridge on the Mares way




Near Eversden church they were loading sugar beet onto a waiting lorry.

I slithered and slipped my way to the top of the hill, tyres getting wider by the minute. At the top I had to clean the clay from the brakes.

This view is at the top, looking NW to Hardwick and Camborne





Down into Eversden and across the A603 then onto a byway up over the ridge between Orwell and Barrington, it was blowing at the top!




Down and around into Barrington and I took a new bridleway to me, but it only took me behind some houses.

On the way up Barrington hill I saw a red kite and a buzzard, the other birds of the ride were fieldfare and redwing.




Barrington church.

From Haslingfield toward Barton, but then I took another bridleway that was new to me. It was well looked after and in tip top condition. It went close to one of the telescopes at the Mullard observatory





Unfortunately the bridle way spat me out on to the A603, and into a screaming headwind for a bit. The cars were well behaved though.

Into Comberton. I was just rolling by the school when my front tyre deflated. I’ve had too many punctures lately.
Off with the wheel and I found 4 thorns in there. I’d ridden along a recently trimmed hedge up the Mares way about 5 miles back. Maybe they’d worked their way through eventually. My love for farmers decreased a bit!

Then it was back up the road from Toft to Hardwick





23 and a bit miles


https://www.strava.com/activities/1943034641


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Nov 2018)

Steve E and me in the Green. Rob A, John G, Pete M and Jules H at the Pot. Steve called The Trioscape and with a strong breeze coming up from the south the plan was to take the sheltered route out. All good with catch up chat oiling the wheels until Pete unshipped his chain at the rear on the climb to Redmarley. Easily sorted it was just the drop away to Highleadon and our refreshments to complete.

The Trioscape staff were a bit shell shocked as they had just dealt with 90 riders from Cheltenham. But morale was still OK. We soon settled to our coffees and food choices as service hadn't been damaged. Heading back we took to Woolridge after Pete expressed a desire to see the views. Then we took a different route at Ashleworth as John and Rob were expected to turn off. They didn't so with a good tail wind we rode the Hams and on up through the school. Some confusion at The Hyde meant Jules vanished and despite my looking for him at Brotheridge Green he remained lost to us. The others carried on while I was doing this so I ended up on my own. I saw a rider heading over Tyre Hill and eventually I caught up at the Guarlford Road. It was John, so I was able to chat with him via The White House before parting to head for our respective homes. Quite a pleasant outing in good company today despite the confusion on the run in. 55 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Nov 2018)

Today seemed a good chance to get the November ride in for the Half Century Challenge, so out just after 9 on the Giant.
A touch warmer than yesterday, but a l_ot _windier and within a mile of home I was trying to figure out a route that wasn't going to involve too much battling into it.
Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and the A58, the Whin Moor Lane to Shadwell where I stopped to try and locate an annoying click. I couldn't find owt so got on my way, but it reappeared at random through the rest of the ride.
Up to Slaid Hill lights, then a quick squirt through the dip on Wike Ridge Lane, before turning onto Tarn Lane along the top to Scarcroft.
Down Ling Lane, then the long descent on the A58 through Bardsey and into Collingham giving it full beans as I was being assisted by the wind. 
Left in Collingham and round to the bridge over the Wharf into Linton, which was as lumpy as ever but my mind was distracted by three separate close passes by 4x4 drivers 
Into Wetherby and a loop around the town centre with yet more motorised morons and kamikaze pedestrians to the point that I abandoned plans to stop at the Wilderness for a break and carried on straight up Walton Road over the A1(M) and past the racecourse.
I'd been largely wind assisted by this point, but as I turned for Thorpe Arch past the prison I got my first real push back from the wind. Blimey, it was a bit blowier than I'd thought but fortunately this bit is mostly downhill.
A bit of road rage was unfolding at the Dowkell Lane junction where a van driver was stopped in the middle of the road giving his expert opinion to a sports car driver. I slowed down wondering how up to speed my diplomacy skills were, but on seeing me he drove off. 
Up the ramp to the church, then down into the village and down again over the bridge getting a clear run across and up the other side into a rather busy Boston Spa, where a dogleg on Main Street saw me onto Clifford Road and then Clifford.
Up through the village and down the other side into Bramham, then the climb back out again, before stopping for a Snickers and a stretch at the bench by the A1(M) bridge. It was busy here today, lots of cyclists and motorcyclists out, no doubt making the most of the dry day.
I was starting to feel it a bit now and that wind wasn't letting up so I started thinking of the shortest route that would bag a metric half and avoid too much more fighting the weather. I had initially thought about taking Paradise way due south to Bramham Crossroads, but that would have been straight into the wind, so elected to head over the bridge and head for the Thorner, taking the long way round.
It gently climbs up along the boundary wall of the Bramham Park estate and at every gate I was buffeted by a stinker of a crosswind, so I was glad to reach the relative shelter of the wooded area.
Across onto Thorner Lane and powered through the lesser of the Wothersome dips, before the steady incline to Jewitt Lane where I turned right, got a good lick up dropping down to the junction then had to scrub off all that lovely speed as there were a couple of horses approaching. I slowly passed them and slowly climbed up the other side, but at least I was now enjoying a push in the back from the wind.
Left onto Compton Lane, mainly sheltered from the weather by the hedges and just before Rigton Green realised that I hadn't taken any pics today, so stopped at the bench:










It would have been a lovely day if it wasn't for that pesky wind!

Anyway, back on the bike and down to the junction, then an almost U turn onto Bramham Lane and what is one of my favourite normally deserted lanes all the way back to Jewitt Lane, where another right turn saw me climb up onto Holme Farm Lane, then onto Milner Lane and down off the ridge into Thorner.
Through the village and staying on the Main Street to the foot of Sandhills where there is no option but to grind your way back up the hill.
Skeltons Lane again, slightly helped by a 3/4 wind from behind, then back into it for Coal Road and local roads down to home.
As I turned into my street I saw I was just short of a metric half, so a long loop around the block sorted that.

*31.40 miles* (51.53km) in *2h 33m* at an average of *12.3mph* with *1,627ft* climbed and an average temperature of *9.9°C*

All good, although I'd argue that the forecast wind speed of "13mph" was sorely underestimated  
Really glad to get the November ride in for the Half Century Challenge too, as you never know what the weather has in store at this time of year.

An to end, the map:


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Nov 2018)

After yesterdays disaster I wanted to check the legs this morning, so off to ALDI it was with my lad in tow. No leg issues, and by the time we'd stocked up on cheese and gotten home it was time for the usual high street bread run plus a visit to the plumbers. 12 miles this morning. A bit of bathroom DIY and I need more bits, so back to the plumbers. Noted that I was only 5.9miles short of last years total mileage, so the extended route into town and home saw 6.2 miles done, and brings this year to 6,734.4 miles
Fingers crossed for good legs and weather tomorrow, long ride time


----------



## pjd57 (3 Nov 2018)

Just a 15 mile round trip to see Celtic. In early , since the weather was supposed to be miserable , I headed out as soon as the morning rain stopped. 
Got there and back dry.


----------



## Donger (3 Nov 2018)

72.5 miles today, with Paul, Jem and Jez. We entered the Theo Nelson audax from Tewkesbury that went over to the heart of the Forest of Dean, taking in 1,200 metres of proper climbing on the way, returning via Ledbury in Herefordshire and a little bit of Worcestershire at Hollybush.




After the above control point at Parkend, I realised I was getting a saddle sore. With 35 miles and most of the climbing still to come, I desperately tried to shift my weight and find a comfortable riding position ... but ended up just having to grin and bear it, as every new position I took up caused me to cramp somewhere or other in my legs. I struggled a bit from then on, and appreciated all the encouragement and patience from my fellow riders. By the time I'd managed to climb up out of Lydbrook to Joys Green, the others had taken on refreshments and had a good rest .....




...... and made a new friend:




Tired, aching, sore and weary now .... but still in the Metric Century a Month Challenge.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Nov 2018)

Yesterday had the annual Family Hisotry Society Open day which I help at.
I let Strava help me plan the outward route, between it and the garmin, they made a hash of it

It was windier than I expected
The fair is in Woking, and somehow ti made it 20 miles by the time I got there.
Return journey later I dreamed up a rout e of my own about 14 miles, avoiding some of the busier roads

34.78 miles in total, only 15.1 mph average 945 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/1943570852


----------



## Mireystock (4 Nov 2018)

Looks like you're at Dean Forest Bikes in the first pic, Donger ?


----------



## galaxy (4 Nov 2018)

Aravis said:


> Once again, time for an instalment of the ICAM challenge yesterday.
> 
> It was close to a perfect November day. A little patchy rain early on, but absolutely no frost. A gentle drift from the north-west, strengthening a little in the afternoon, and as that's where the weather was brightening from it was always going to a trip to Herefordshire. I set of before 6:30am, soon escaping the Gloucester roads which were already very busy. I have a number of routes towards Hereford and it's hard to find any stretches which are completely new, but I just managed it.
> 
> ...


At Leominster you were 4 miles from my house. If you wevere
This way again doors always open. Kettles always on. Being a fatty there’s always cake too


----------



## galaxy (4 Nov 2018)

Only had time for a short ride today. Just as well I think everyone was out to get me today. Riding up through Leysters. Some Pratt over took on a corner almost took me out coming my way on Wrong side of road. Leaving Leysters a Tractor made a very close pass. Almost back home and a Pheasant flew out the hedge and almost took the front wheel out. Just as well it was only 14 miles. Lol


----------



## Donger (4 Nov 2018)

Mireystock said:


> Looks like you're at Dean Forest Bikes in the first pic, Donger ?


That's the one. Packed to the rafters in there, it was. The second café stop was Chez Pascal in Ledbury .... much quieter, and by far the best collection of cakes I've ever seen at a café stop.


----------



## Donger (4 Nov 2018)

galaxy said:


> Only had time for a short ride today. Just as well I think everyone was out to get me today. Riding up through Leysters. Some Pratt over took on a corner almost took me out coming my way on Wrong side of road. Leaving Leysters a Tractor made a very close pass. Almost back home and a Pheasant flew out the hedge and almost took the front wheel out. Just as well it was only 14 miles. Lol


We had a bit of a moment yesterday, too. My mate Paul was building up a head of steam downhill just outside Mitcheldean when an idiot in a Landrover pulled out slowly from the left, towing a huge trailer full of straw bales. Impressive skid, that. I really thought Paul was going under that trailer, or head first into a pile of straw .... though I joked afterwards that it would probably have been the most comfortable crash possible.


----------



## Old jon (4 Nov 2018)

Not quite so bright this morning. The weather that is, and perhaps me as well. But dry and warm enough to take the fixed out for a ride. The geared bike could have been taken but I had the thought that the only way to become fit enough to ride the fixed is to do just that. So I did.

Starting off with the wander around Holbeck while thinking about which route to take, the direction of Otley seemed good. Office Lock, towpath to Viaduct Road and ooops! Today is the day of the Abbey Dash, a run from central Leeds to Kirkstall Abbey, or maybe the other way around but it involves Kirkstall Road. Which I would have to cross. Forget that, just do not need the hassle. Stay on the towpath. It has a couple of short hills and of course very little traffic. And not a lot to write about either. Travelling east, Kirkstall is after Armley Mills Museum, and if you look right the abbey is just in sight. The top of the tower anyway. Pedal onwards and Bramley Falls lock is reached, its hill is abrupt and steep enough to stand out of the saddle. The next lock is at Newlay and that hill was harder. And that is about it for the 300 feet of climbing for the morning’s sixteen and a quarter miles. I rode on to Rodley and discovered a lack of edibles, I had forgotten my banana! Ah well, turn around and head home. Riding on the road appealed a bit and then did not, so back along the towpath it was. Scenery is different from the other side, usually, and the peace of the canal side works well. And a bit of video had to be taken, with no canal in it . . .



After the end of the video, back past the marina ( that is what they call it ) and Armley Mills and aye, the view in this direction is better. Return to Holbeck and the inevitable squiggle through what was once a mucky hive of industry and up the road to home. A short ride, but enjoyable. Is it compulsory to smile when you see your front door?

No straight lines at all


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Nov 2018)

An “out and back” up the coast today - from Saltcoats, a flat-ish 20km to Largs, then another 5 along to just before Skelmorlie. Turned there, and back by the same route to give me a 50k. Coffee stop at Largs. Just about all on the A78. 

Didn’t look too windy before I left.

Going out, it felt like there was a very gentle breeze at my back.
Coming back, it felt like I was riding into a gale :-)

My return trip took about 20 mins longer than my outward.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2018)

Tough one today 
Just started back after a month of no club rides what with MrsCK being ill
Didnt eat properly last night as there was not enough to go around due to a " looks enough there " plan so i had sarnies 
cold wet which my hands dont like 
Anyway managed 60 miles but pish poor for me as i had to be pulled around for half the ride  

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1945628135/embed/f414aa1770d1a748590c71a09f7094b1191a5009
'></iframe>


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (4 Nov 2018)

With stuff to do today I hadn't anticipated getting a ride in, but when an hour or so came up late morning it would have been rude to refuse, wouldn't it?

Out on the Giant again, mainly due to the fact that it was still out from yesterday and was ready to go. Breezy again today, although considerably improved on yesterday but very grey - no sunshine or blue sky peeking through.

With absolutely no plan in mind other than not heading towards Thorner (nothing wrong with Thorner, but I've been there on my last few rides) I headed down to Barwick Road and had a sudden idea to go find out why two old segments on Barrowby Lane have vanished off Garmin.

So, through the streets of Manston and on to Barrowby Lane past the former tank factory. It's been shut for years (thanks Tony Blair) but they've finally got on with demolishing it - more on this soon.
Past the industrial units and on the edge of the countryside lots of cones, temporary fencing and the like along with a brand new road surface. There have been plans for a new link road here for a long time, but it's finally happening and much of the former Barrowby Lane is gone, vanished under earth works and embankments, with what looks like a temporary road curving round the works to access the farm and amateur football ground that lie beyond.
So that will be why the segments have gone - the road no longer exists! They were the first segments I set a time on when I returned to cycling and for a (very) brief period I was the fastest cyclist on earth along there*. Still, nothing lasts forever. 

So I retraced my route back along the lane and diversion and stopped at the former tank factory for a couple of pics by the gatehouse before it's all gone. Not quite the usual scenic views, but it makes a change doesn't it?










This was a massive building - reportedly the longest single building in Europe at one time.
To give an idea just how big it was here an aerial pic from Google pre-demolition:




Anyhow, back on the bike and on my way back up to Barwick Road, over Cock Beck and the long straight incline up to Scholes, where someone has painted "Stevo Cheat" on the road surface (Strava Wars?), past the Coronation Tree and then on again towards Barwick.
Unlike yesterday when it felt like hard work I was enjoying things much more today so decided to carry on to Aberford.
On the descent out of Barwick I passed the new Tina's Tea Rooms (which @Old jon mentioned recently), which might warrant a visit soon.
Over Cock Beck again and the climb up Cattle Lane before the ups and downs into Aberford.
Conscious of the time, I turned round here and retraced my outbound route back to Barwick and then Scholes, before dropping down Leeds Road and onto local roads up to home, with just long enough to round the mileage up with a loop around the block.

*16.05 miles* (25.83km) in *1h 15m* at an average of *12.8mph* with *885ft* climbed.

Happy enough with that for today, and it makes it 3 rides in 3 days - it must be addictive this cycling. Quite happy with the average speed given the amount of pootling about early in the ride too.

And to end, the map:





* - from a very limited number who'd actually ridden down there...


----------



## Mike_P (4 Nov 2018)

Where are my cycling glasses-....10 minutes later, where are my... Hopefully I have left them in the office so a rather bulky pair of over sunglasses on top of normal spectacles.

Given its Guy Fawkes Eve the one place to go through was Scotton so it was out and back through their with a loop further on through Arkendale and Staveley and fast back to Ripley on the B6165, somewhat faster than normal with a string of Strava PRs as I targeted a cyclist in front.

Outbound on the B6165




Guy Fawkes on the gable end of the public house named after him




Long straight towards Farnham




Ferrensby




Pub and church in Arkendale




En route to Staveley




25.09 miles 1192ft climbed 15.1mph avg with route that turned out a bit like a cartoon stork


----------



## Mr Celine (4 Nov 2018)

Winter seems to have disappeared again, 12C, dry and a light wind from the south, so I took the summer bike out again. A clockwise circuit, stopping first at Hiltonshill Toll where I crossed the roman road, which they no doubt called the A LXVIII. Here's a picture of it looking north with the site of their signal station on Eildon Hill North in the distance. 






South west from here before turning north again over the Woll climb. In current state of fitness I was never going to break any records so took my time and stopped to say hello to these ponies. The white one promptly tried to eat my shifter!





Further up the hill I stopped for a photo of these rather striking looking sheep. Or perhaps wearing badger masks left over from halloween. 






It must have been raining hard somewhere yesterday as all the rivers were full, including the Ettrick.





The map - 






41.6 miles @ 14.4 mph, 2625 feet ascent.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Nov 2018)

Mireystock said:


> Looks like you're at Dean Forest Bikes in the first pic, Donger ?


Indeed. I think that is one of the controls.


----------



## Jon George (4 Nov 2018)

Bagged this month's 50k, today, out to the north of Ipswich. Lovely riding weather, but a bit of a bummer occurred within a few miles from home - for the second time, in a couple of months, I've witnessed a Muntjac being struck by a car. I won't provide the details, but it was quick. 

Oh, tried a porridge recipe for breakfast - so good, that I forgot to eat in the first hour and a bit, and subsequently felt a bit of a bonk coming on, and had to slow.

Ignoring the downsides (I was also over-dressed), being out on a bike did me a power of good. 
I'd highly recommend it ...


----------



## C R (4 Nov 2018)

A damp ride today. The forecast was for some probability of rain in the morning, so I was uhming and ahing last night whether to go out or not. At the end I decided I would check and decide in the morning. When I got up it didn't seem too bad, so decided I would go out. The plan was to go up to Malvern, and get up the Wyche if the legs allowed.

Out at quarter to seven, with some light drizzle, but ready for rain. Started out via the Carrington bridge, past the Powick roundabout, on towards the turn for Bransford. The drizzle was getting heavier at times, but still no proper rain.

Past Bransford daylight was starting to break through, but there was a lot of mist, and the Malverns were completely hidden. At Leigh Sinton took a short break, and then the ascent for Malvern started. It didn't feel as hard as the previous time, though looking at the time taken I was quite a bit slower, which probably explains. Even so, by the time I reached the top at Great Malvern my legs didn't want any more climbing, so turned left to go down the High Street, and on to Barnards Green.

After Barnards Green I headed for Welland, past the Three Counties showground. As I reached Welland the drizzle was finally disappearing, and after turning towards Upton I could see some blue sky far back over the Cotswolds.

Upton came quick, and then it was a fairly uneventful run back through Earls Croome, Kinnersley and Pirton.

30.8 miles, at 13.3 mph. I am getting very consistent at being three to four hundred metres short of the metric half.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Nov 2018)

@Mr Celine 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerry_Hill_sheep


----------



## iancity (4 Nov 2018)

Only another 20 miles today, disappointed. weather was lovely, time on my hands, discovered a couple of new roads that looked interesting, but despite all this just didn't feel it, felt more of a grind so called it a day :-(


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Nov 2018)

Todays plan was to get the imperial century challenge ride done, not going to be another chance this month. Up before the alarm at 0515 and out the door at 10 to 6. The route, well rather stupidly it wasn't 100 miles to start with, lesson learnt there. Started on my normal work commute, and at 5 miles in Stanwell a rather noisy crashing as something fell off the back. My Altura pack had snapped it's mounting bracket So what to do now? In the end I backtracked a couple of miles, emptied the contents of the back that I figured I would need into my jersey pockets, swapped jacket for gilet and left the rest on Dad's doorstep.
Off we go again, round the airport then Northwards through Yeading, Ruislip, Greenford and Perivale. I was on largely residential roads to gather Explorer squares which meant slow going and no rhythm and no fun. Onwards through Acton, Shepherds Bush, Fulham and over the river at Putney before a leg stretch to Wimbledon. Before long I was in Kingston, a mere 15 miles from home. Only problem was Garmin saying I'd only done 50 miles My now I'd had enough, I was not staying particularly warm, and anything even remotely hill like was a struggle. Shoved some food in and pressed on, having to make it up as Iwent along, mentally figuring a route that would get the miles done. Ended up going via Walton, Addlestone, then out to Lightwater and Ascot before coming home via Windsor Great Park. 2 miles from home and I'm a few miles short so an extra bit past Thorpe Park and a cooldown loop of the estate got me to 100.37 miles.

Pretty sure that was my most hateful, least memorable ride of 2018. Still, at least it's an excuse to eat chocolate and ice cream later


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Nov 2018)

Imperial century ride today, left the house just before 06:30 to meet @13 rider in Thrussington for 07:30. Made good time with the tailwind and got there 07:15, by this time it was light enough to turn the lights off.

Decided to ride the way I expected @13 rider to come from and sure enough bumped into him just around the corner.

Of we went tailwind pretty much all the way to Lincoln. Nice cafe stop at Byards Leap. Opens at 08:30 so great for the early birds.

Had a couple of drizzly miles but the temperature was great for a November.

Both of us ended up doing 200km rides

https://www.strava.com/activities/1946138698


----------



## colly (4 Nov 2018)

Out for around 7am this morning but needing to be back by 9am latest.

So fixed wheel it was and I headed east towards Garforth then I decided to do a bit of exploring and turned off through Kippax and made my way up to Great Preston and and then down to Castleford. At Cas I turned off the road onto the path beside the River Aire. The intention was to make it all the way along to Woodlesford. Well it started off just fine but around Allerton Bywater I 'lost' the track. I did see where it went but thought the path looked so insignificant that it was probably just leading round the back of some blokes shed. It turns out that was the path after all. 
So being in Allerton Bywater and knowing I was off track and didn't really have time to start looking for the right path etc etc I decided to make for home.
So it was the long climb up through the Prestons. Down into Swillington and then home asap. Got in just before 9am. Which was a surprise for Mrs Colly because 'she says' I'm always longer than expected when out riding...........................Brownie points banked................Oh yes

All in all it was 22 miles and about 1100ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/29275167


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2018)

As above 1st chance for an imperial ton in November for the monthly challenge .Hadn't got anything planned ask the local ccers if anyone had anything planed and thankfully @Supersuperleeds had a 200km route planned so route sorted .Out the door at 6.40 to the meeting point at Thrussingtin was early but found @Supersuperleeds heading towards me . So off early. Normal roads out to the vale of Belvior and a nice tailwind pushing the pace along . I got to the meeting point with 3 miles less than required for the 200km so needed to find some on route . Thankfully @Supersuperleeds route had some there and back veloviewer squares grabs in so each one was extended . At the cafe stop we discussed timing and realised we could get a train an hour early than normal if we kept the pace up and passed on a second cafe stop .A couple of nasty climbs don't say Lincolnshire is flat one nasty one about 20% . Then a square grab that involved going down a 10% just to climb back  which lead on to the cliff as it's known locally and it lives up to its name both of us grovelled up in bottom gear . But from the top we had 55 miles of nice flatish riding other than a descent and climb out of Horncastle . Had a stop on a bench when I reached 100 miles for a Mars bar . I'm feeling it now so spent a lot of time on @Supersuperleeds wheel as he towed me along . Reached Barnsley then its 10 miles of pan flat along the cycletrack . Made station in good time half an hour to spare with 124.9 miles so had to go round the car park to round it up . November imperial ton in the bag 125 miles in 7.23.13 at 16.8 mph the fastest 200,km for me by along way . Had a few minutes of drizzle but from what was forecast I will accept that we rode on quite a few wet roads so we were lucky . Cracking ride in great company . The 11 miles home from the train station were painfully slow legs didn't want to play at all


----------



## colly (4 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> As above 1st chance for an imperial ton in November for the monthly challenge .Hadn't got anything planned ask the local ccers if anyone had anything planed and thankfully @Supersuperleeds had a 200km route planned so route sorted .Out the door at 6.40 to the meeting point at Thrussingtin was early but found @Supersuperleeds heading towards me . So off early. Normal roads out to the vale of Belvior and a nice tailwind pushing the pace along . I got to the meeting point with 3 miles less than required for the 200km so needed to find some on route . Thankfully @Supersuperleeds route had some there and back veloviewer squares grabs in so each one was extended . At the cafe stop we discussed timing and realised we could get a train an hour early than normal if we kept the pace up and passed on a second cafe stop .A couple of nasty climbs don't say Lincolnshire is flat one nasty one about 20% . Then a square grab that involved going down a 10% just to climb back  which lead on to the cliff as it's known locally and it lives up to its name both of us grovelled up in bottom gear . But from the top we had 55 miles of nice flatish riding other than a descent and climb out of Horncastle . Had a stop on a bench when I reached 100 miles for a Mars bar . I'm feeling it now so spent a lot of time on @Supersuperleeds wheel as he towed me along . Reached Barnsley then its 10 miles of pan flat along the cycletrack . Made station in good time half an hour to spare with 124.9 miles so had to go round the car park to round it up . November imperial ton in the bag 125 miles in 7.23.13 at 16.8 mph the fastest 200,km for me by along way . Had a few minutes of drizzle but from what was forecast I will accept that we rode on quite a few wet roads so we were lucky . Cracking ride in great company . The 11 miles home from the train station were painfully slow legs didn't want to play at all



125 miles. 16.8mph average ?


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> 125 miles. 16.8mph average ?


Yep pretty quick for me but I was dragged along by @Supersuperleeds for quite a bit he does deversre a mention


----------



## Jon George (5 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Brownie points banked


These are ephemeral and need to be cashed in quickly ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2018)

A moderate ride today as I needed to be back, and one of my regular routes: Lyth Hill, Condover , Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop, Condover and back via Lyth Hill again.

Rather grey and misty out so lights seemed like a good idea and you can tell that the schools are back today as the traffic was a constant stream on the main road. I must have waited a good five minutes for a gap in the traffic to get over the A49 the first time.

The ride was fairly sedately paced as the left leg aches a bit still from the last ride - I knew about it when I attempted to sprint for that gap in the traffic.

Not many people around - a few walkers and three or four cyclists.

24.3 miles at 12.4 mph average.

No photos this time due to the dull conditions.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...

Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow. 

Just on the Coveny side of Way Head, I got my wheel caught in a crack in the road - a crack that was impossible to spot thanks to the mud being dragged everywhere due to the farm traffic. The *SPLAT* was, alas, inevitable, and so down I went. 

Ouch. 

No major damage to me thank goodness, could've been a lot worse as I hit the deck pretty hard. I have some patches of road rash and a few fairly hefty bruises - right knee has both. Helmet is toast though, as is my right glove. Right pedal and brifter on the bike are pretty chewed up, and I've torn the saddle. Hot bath is on the agenda for later, plus will check the bike out properly in the morning.

Chapeau to a pair of very dear friends who came PDQ to bail me out from in the middle of nowhere, as I couldn't get the chain back on cleanly and in any case, I was far too sore to ride back.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon and your bike too!


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...



Blimey, not good - GWS!


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Thanks chaps xxx


----------



## DCBassman (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...


Owie! Heal quickly.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Owie! Heal quickly.



Thanks


----------



## C R (5 Nov 2018)

@Reynard like for the ride, not the incidence. Hopefully you'll be on the mend soon and back out on the bike.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

C R said:


> @Reynard like for the ride, not the incidence. Hopefully you'll be on the mend soon and back out on the bike.



Thanks 

Need to buy a new lid first before I head back out on the bike. Mine definitely kept my good looks intact today...


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> 125 miles. 16.8mph average ?


Yeah up the 20% knowing him. He’s a racing snake!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...


Hope you’re ok.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Hope you’re ok.



I'll manage xxx


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...


Glad your mainly ok and hopefully no lasting damage to the Wiggins


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

Ride in was nice if a bit foggy.

Ride back didn't happen as I had a puncture from nowhere. Still can't work out what caused it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...



Hope your healing up ok.

They are not the best roads even in the summer also had some close encounters with some 4x4's the last time I was that way.


----------



## Donger (5 Nov 2018)

Glad you escaped from that one, @Reynard . Hope it stops hurting soon and you are soon back out on the bike.
Andy xx


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...



I can't like that. Is the bike OK? GWS


----------



## Old jon (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just on the Coveny side of Way Head, I got my wheel caught in a crack in the road - a crack that was impossible to spot thanks to the mud being dragged everywhere due to the farm traffic. The *SPLAT* was, alas, inevitable, and so down I went.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> No major damage to me



Speedy recovery, lass.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Thanks ever so much, gentlemen xxx 

I'm starting to stiffen up something chronic, but we'll manage.  Will give the bike a thorough check in the morning. Counting my blessings as it could've been so much worse. As @Elybazza61 says, the roads out here aren't great...

On a positive note, my 3/4 length MTB tights from Decathlon are definitely crash-proof.  Glad they didn't rip as that'd have been a tad draughty...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...


Auch!!
Speedy recovery to you and to the wee bike!


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Auch!!
> Speedy recovery to you and to the wee bike!



Thanks hun xxx


----------



## galaxy (6 Nov 2018)

Had a nice afternoon ride out along the Kennet & Avon Often wonder about chucking life and going off grid either with my Caravan or by Canal boat Something quite exciting by it all 
Came of at at Burghfield Lock
And followed roads round by Aldermaston AWE and made route back Bumped into 3 cyclists from Reading CTC 
All in all a lovely after 18 miles all nice and gentle


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> A shorter than usual ride today - only six miles.  Although that was not the original intention...
> 
> Set out at midday for a pootle just as the sun was coming out, riding out via the Common, through Downham, along The Hythe to Way Head. Almost got taken out about a hundred yards from my front door by a chap in a 4x4 turning right at a junction while driving on the wrong side of the road. He passed me about six inches from my right elbow.
> 
> ...


A like for the report. I hope you heal quickly


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2018)

In the cold light of day, I realise I've been extremely lucky. Looking at the damage to my helmet, I've very obviously gone down face first after sailing over the handlebars - the peak and front are rather chewed and the outer shell has delaminated from the core.

But I'm ok. Yes, I look like a panda, yes, I'm really stiff, and yes, I can't bend my right knee due to the road rash, but it's all mendable.

Mirabile, Wiggy got off really lightly too. Damage looks purely cosmetic, though I did have to tighten all the cables. That's one tough wee bike.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Nov 2018)

The roads were wet as I headed out. Jules H was at the Pot and we headed through well worn lanes. John B came the other way at Bromsberrow so we stopped for a chat. Nice to see him after some time. We arranged to meet up soon. On we rode to Dymock and Kempley where Jules began to flag. We would need to stop soon. So on the off chance we called in at the Golf Club near Linton to see if they could provide sustenance. They could so we did.

The plan was now altered so we took some lanes which Jules didn't know and I hadn't ridden for some time. Just spectacular autumn colours through the woods were on display. Wish I'd had my camera. We emerged from lesser ridden territory at Taynton and headed for the Hams and the standard run back. Jules had survived and I'd enjoyed renewing brain nav and getting that unexpected run through the woods. Must go back before the leaves fall. 64 smiles


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Nov 2018)

A fantastic MTB Night ride tonight with Dave who was riding his cross bike. 13.5 miles in total. A bit difficult to take decent photos at night, picture shows the bridge over Cock beck (we call it Poo bridge!), the beck apparently ran red with blood during the battle of Towton 1461.


----------



## Jon George (7 Nov 2018)

Boy, was that windy! I did another 50 km ride today (the same route as Monday) and am a tad worn-out. 

Grey skies over Old Felixstowe.







(And a couple from Monday's ride.)

Felixstowe - with better weather.






And some picturesque sheep at Nacton.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2018)

Jon George said:


> Boy, was that windy! I did another 50 km ride today (the same route as Monday) and am a tad worn-out.
> 
> Grey skies over Old Felixstowe.
> 
> ...


Looks drier than when I was on my way in to work this morning . Bet the tail wind on the way back to Ipswich was fun 'though.


----------



## Jon George (8 Nov 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Bet the tail wind on the way back to Ipswich was fun 'though.


I would sum it up as akin to being on a deregulated e-bike.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

Jon George said:


> I would sum it up as akin to being on a deregulated e-bike.





Given how the wind tends to blow in this neck of the woods, I'm sometimes kind of tempted to get a recumbent trike and rig a sail to it...


----------



## Aravis (9 Nov 2018)

This week I've been staying in Morecambe, watching the sea and touring around by car. I have my bike, and with the help of my lovely wife, yesterday rode to Hartlepool.

I'm staying near Bare Lane station in the east of the town. From there it's a short hop to the promenade, and I began by riding round to the stone pier where the cyclepath through Lancaster and beyond begins:










The quality of the cycle paths serving the Lancaster area is astonishing, and I was able to ride through the city on decent tarmac with few interruptions to progress, all completely off-road. Naturally the paths were being well used, and strangely, cyclists seem to ignore each other completely. I was of course hoping to find someone to ride beside for a while and tell them where I was going, but sadly it didn't happen!

From the centre, the route heads out along the river Lune with several lovely views of the rapids through the autumnal trees. Near Halton there's a big bend in the river and a double crossing on the old railway line, and the view of the hills begins to open up:






Soon afterwards the path comes to an end and there's no alternative to the A-road for a while. I was intrigued by the cable car at the brick works in Claughton. A few miles later I took the B6480 which roughly follows the river Wenning to the Benthams, and then I cut northwards to Ingleton.

For a while, the route needs little introduction, as I'm sure the next bit has been ridden on multiple occasions by a large number of members. After grinding out of Ingleton, I was fortunate to find the wind being funnelled up the valley past White Scar, before an unexpectly tough ramp over to Ribbehead:






A much more relaxing climb follows, reaching the spine of the country at Newby Head. I was pleased to see a pass sign, even if it isn't quite in the right place:






The descent that follows must be one of the best there is. Again, I'm sure it needs no introduction. The roads were wonderfully quiet.

I cut the corner at the bottom, avoiding Hawes and taking the valley road via Hardraw. The sun was bright now, and I know I shouldn't complain, but as the main road still looked quiet I decided to cross back at Bainbridge, getting the benefit of views across the valley with the sun behind:






Around Aysgarth the road becomes more testing and it was with some relief that I reached the bridge at Wensley to begin the day's last serious climb through Leyburn and Bellerby. The sky was now looking more threatening, but it made for a dramatic final view of the hills:






There was another splendid descent to Catterick Garrison, after which I hurried along the unlpeasant A6136 to Catterick Bridge, ignoring the appalling apology for a cycle track, which as always was on the wrong side. Just one display of petualance from a driver whom I hadn't inconvenienced in the slightest.

Across the Swale, and then and almost completely flat section to the Tees through a spell of steady rain. So little to separate them here, yet bound for the sea on opposite sides of the North York Moors. This is the Tees at Neasham:






I'd picked out a route which bisected Darlington and Teeside and would eventually head into Hartlepool from the north. I found the countryside here fairly nondescript (I hope I'm not offending anyone!) with villages persistently sited on the tops of the hills. I'd seen a possible off-road option, called the Castle Eden Walkway, but the photographs I'd found suggested it would be pretty muddy in November.

The major town in the area is Sedgefield, which looked quite posh. My route made it's final turn towards the sea at Trimdon, which seemed anything but, but was redeemed by the first glorious sight of the North Sea.

The very busy A179 wasn't too terrifying, and part of it is avoidable by going through the village of Hart. I was a bit perplexed by the extraordinary railway embankment along the shore, seemingly built to deny a sea view to anyone living in the coastal suburb called, ironically enough, West View. 

At the Headland, the agreed meeting place, the obligatory views in what was now seriously fading light:











Just as welcoming was the sight of my wife and car. Rather a lot of credits were used yesterday!

A single-day Coast to Coast in a manageable 111.08 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1953842733


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Nov 2018)

Yesterday was a different day here, usually rains means no ride. Now that said I ventured out knowing that there was a high chance of getting wet.

Another guy joined me and so we headed out full speed trying to avoid the rain, now no one told me it was going to be this windy as well..!!!

The result? Crazy numbers all around when it comes to power and HR... Speed ways was ONLY 0.2 km/h faster (?)

But I managed to do my best time around this little 50 km TT loop I created.






Strava link for curious people: https://www.strava.com/activities/1953368165


----------



## Jon George (9 Nov 2018)

Another ride out to Felixstowe and back to claim an additional 50k challenge point. Of note today was the driver who decided to overtake me at the blind corner near the golf course and had to go fully in the opposite lane to do so. Well, what can you say? 

This at Felixstowe.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Nov 2018)

I had planned to do my metric century qualifying ride today, but a lazy start and having to give the Van Nic a once over as it was squeaking somewhat from the 100 miler last week delayed my start, so I decided on the metric half instead.
With no route planned I decided to go to Eton Dorney to do a couple of laps around the lake. I got there very quickly, with an average 18.5 mph over the first 13 miles, very fast for me. Needless to say it was wind assisted, and the 2 laps I did were half fast, half slow
The ride home was somewhat slower, and I got a bit wet too. Never mind, home after 32 miles, quick lunch, walk the dogs and another 5 miles up the High Street.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

What a fabby ride - and report @Aravis


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Nov 2018)

Aravis said:


> I'd seen a possible off-road option, called the Castle Eden Walkway, but the photographs I'd found suggested it would be pretty muddy in November.



Good call, although the underlying surface is firm which means there is some grip in all but the wettest conditions.

It's NCN 1 then turn right onto NCN 14 for Hartlepool.

Decent paths because unlike some you feel like you are getting somewhere.

You emerged from the Dales at Catterick, which is what I do when cycling back to Sunderland from my static caravan at Bedale.

Routing for the coast is then dependent on where you cross the Tees, either at Croft as you did, or a few miles east at Yarm which is what I usually do.

Crossing at Yarm means you are slightly handier to pick up NCN 1 at Thorpe Thewles, but since you weren't going that way there's not a lot in it.

Yarm is permanently strangled with motor traffic - partly due to the bridge - and the ride north past the likes of Eaglescliffe and Egglescliffe is a bit urban fringe grim.

Some of the villages later on are prettier, Redmarshall, Carlton, and Thorpe itself.

Good cafe in the former railway station at Thorpe, then head down for Hartlepool, although spotting the right turn onto NCN 14 is a navigational challenge - I've known riders miss it.

I reckon the Yarm route would be a few miles shorter, although you would still have made your century.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2018)

After meeting John B in the lanes on Tuesday we arranged a meet with Pete M in Colwall. John lead us through known lanes but joining them up in a different way to take us to Much Marcle and the run along the lower slopes of the Marcles for Trumpet and the cafe. We arrived just as some rain started.

Our chat continued as the rain stopped and started. It did get brighter eventually so we headed off for some new bits of tarmac for Pete. We got quite close to Colwall on the run in but looped north to add a few more miles. After parting I headed back via Evendine where the autumnal tree colours were wonderful. 51 smiles


----------



## colly (9 Nov 2018)

Jon George said:


> Another ride out to Felixstowe and back to claim an additional 50k challenge point. Of note today was the driver who decided to overtake me at the blind corner near the golf course and had to go fully in the opposite lane to do so. Well, what can you say?
> 
> This at Felixstowe.
> 
> View attachment 437735


Great photo Jon.


----------



## Jon George (9 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Great photo Jon.


Cheers! Incidentally, I'm currently looking into buying a proper compact camera, rather than using my phone. (I can hardly see what I'm photographing, sometimes. )


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5436895, member: 9609"]The day I forgot to take a picture of my bike - got very very distracted though.
View attachment 437765
View attachment 437766
View attachment 437767
View attachment 437768
View attachment 437769

most of spent an hour or more watching this we lad[/QUOTE]

Your first three pics are really cool, but the others are a little 'otter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2018)

45 mile round trip to Nice Pie for a cracking piece of fruit cake and a cup of tea. Cracking tailwind out, cracking headwind back.

The ride today was cracking 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1956304359


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 45 mile round trip to Nice Pie for a cracking piece of fruit cake and a cup of tea. Cracking tailwind out, cracking headwind back.
> 
> The ride today was cracking
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1956304359


Cracking write up


----------



## MikeG (10 Nov 2018)

Just to make people feel better about their rides, I had 2 punctures, 2 chain-offs, and got completely lost (due to struggles with a new GPS) this morning. In repairing the punctures (both rear wheel of course), I got stone cold. Further, I took the risk of a last ride on my summer bike, and, due to the low sun, decided not to wear glasses. I got soaked up my back by my rear wheel, and got mud in my eye twice.

You take the rough with the smooth on a bike, so I'm looking forward to a better ride next time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Nov 2018)

Rich B and I rode over to Upton where Mrs 26, Jules H and Pete M were gathering. The call was Pershore so we crossed the River for the run over Strensham and on over the Avon at Eckington. Just the standard jink to ride into Pershore from the east and just in time too as the rain was starting.

We had a good larf in the cafe as the rain passed and we set out into sunshine. Pete had us go by Stonehall Common and by Kinnersley bank more rain had rolled in. Jules shot off for home while we four headed for the porch at the village hall in Earl's Croome. Rich carried on while we waited for most of the deluge to pass. On the run back from Upton I decided to add the Callow End loop in. I took the opportunity to check the river at Pixham Ferry before heading home. Mrs 26 had the kettle on so I brewed a cuppa for us both. Nice outing despite the damp. 51 smiles


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Nov 2018)

Today was a weird day on the bike because of the different levels of fitness of the group. Also no one said anything about the pace. So as the ride went on we stayed together for the most part. There were only 4 of us but as I always say all I need to speed up a bit is to see a shadow, doesn't matter if it is my own.

We headed to a place called El Valle de Abdalajis or something like that... The views along the way were something like this:







The top pic is one of those weird cases where the pic looks steeper then what it actually was.






The views and this road are superb, there is very little traffic and the few that drive here know that the road is frequented by cyclists.












After we finish climbing thi looong steady climb that is only a cat 3 because of the few deeps and flats in the middle we started rolling to our turn around point. It looked like this.







This is a road that takes you to El Caminito del Rey. this area was used in la Vuelta this year as a finish for stage 2. Truly a lovely area.

The ride itself? Strava says: https://www.strava.com/activities/1956419308

Some more pictures on the FB page if you want to look.


----------



## Jon George (10 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Just to make people feel better about their rides, I had 2 punctures, 2 chain-offs, and got completely lost (due to struggles with a new GPS) this morning. In repairing the punctures (both rear wheel of course), I got stone cold. Further, I took the risk of a last ride on my summer bike, and, due to the low sun, decided not to wear glasses. I got soaked up my back by my rear wheel, and got mud in my eye twice.
> You take the rough with the smooth on a bike, so I'm looking forward to a better ride next time.



I spent the early part of the afternoon in my local. I did, however, cycle there. I hope that a fellow cyclist enjoying a few pints with friends mitigates the frustration of your ride. 

Have a better one!


----------



## Mike_P (10 Nov 2018)

Foiled yet again in attempting to get to Wetherby, this time by the weather. 4pm rain said the BBC weather app so I set off in the expectation of a dry ride. Last week I mused over how green everything was still – not so today with this autumn display on Bilton Lane




Avoided the narrow Beryl Burton Cycleway and instead descended down the A59 to Knaresborough
Church in far distance is St John the Bapist in Knaresborough




Something different on the B6164 between Knaresborough and Little Ribston - not the only electric vehicle of the day.




Drizzle set in at Little Ribston and I paused at North Deighton for it to stop and then restart
Decided to hit the outbound journey on the head and headed towards Spofforth being passed by a 1967 Morris Minor.




Followed NCN67 through Follifoot but then on the A658 instead of the cycleroutes impassable subway. Around Rudding Lane the traffic lights stuck firmly on red until I crawled up to them when they went green – no PR today. The A661 was nicely moving at approximately my pace then followed the route from a few weeks ago to the east of Harrogate town centre including a nice section of cycle path that neatly avoids a sometimes busy roundabout.




and encountered one of the local bus companys new toys – a bit controversial as these are recharged whilst unloading/loading at the bus station (unlike other electric buses which are charged out of service) but due to “red tape” the electric supply is not live so they have had to install a diesel generator.




Just putting the slightly mucky road bike away, now equipped with Zefal Swan & Croozer Mudguards which almost worked perfectly - slight bit of muck on back of jersey, and the drizzle turned to heavy rain – good timing!
23.11 miles 1293ft climbed 13.9mph avg


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Nov 2018)

For once the met office had it right - 5 or 10% chance of rain before 16:00 (when it did start raining, but I was home by then), a south west wind veering (or is it backing, I never remember which) southerly then south easterly between 13:00 and 16:00, and they even had the temperature, 10C, spot on. 

I did a clockwise loop, starting off in an easterly direction, which took full advantage of the forecast wind. Unfortunately after about five miles I realised I'd forgotten to put lights on the bike, so aimed for an easy 30 miler. Due to the favourable wind, remembering I had a back up rear light light in my saddle bag and just generally feeling up for it I kept extending the loop, eventually doing 40.8 miles @15.6mph with 2445 feet climbing. Still on the summer bike, albeit with race blades on, but still doing summer speeds. 
I though I'd taken loads of photos but apparently not, as full finger gloves are rubbish with touch screens. This one did come out. 






Today's map -


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2018)

Out just after 8 on the Giant with an eye on another metric half for the challenge.

Bit chilly first thing, but lovely and bright despite a forecast of greyness. Almost inevitably the bike steered me to Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane, but for a change I stayed on the A58 for a bit longer than turned onto Carr Lane to Thorner reversing a route I usually take out of there.
There is a bit of single track on there past some houses and as I was approaching (downhill) I spied a car approaching from the opposite direction, right on the crown of the road, so being a considerate sort of chap and in no particular rush, I stopped to let the car through. The driver thanked me by slowing down to walking pace for about 100 yards and purposefully looking the other way. 
I set off again and almost immediately spotted another car approaching - however this time the driver ducked straight in to the side of the road and stopped on seeing me,flashed her lights to let me through and gave me a cheery morning as we passed (I said thanks). 
Through the village and out again up Milner Lane, then Holme Farm Lane and follow my nose through the lesser Wothersome Dip and on to Bramham, where a skirt around the village saw me onto Toulston Lane and back out into the countryside.
I haven't been this way in what feels like ages, and was soon over the county line into North Yorkshire, then right to head along garnett Lane across the A659, then the wiggle over the A64, before the long descent down into Stutton.
I stayed on the main road through the village, dropping down over Cock Beck and then climbing up on the single track road towards the A162 - taking it very steady as there was what appeared to be the remains of a frost on the adjacent field.
A small group of cyclists caught me at the junction as I waited for a gap. I said "Morning", but I think they were more focussed on the traffic. Up the hill and left onto Raw Lane for the long and mainly gently downhill run to Ulleskelf, which seemed harder work than usual today for some reason.
A loop around the village and then I paused at the bench by the bus stop for an energy bar and a couple of pics:










This bench is still clearly the hot spot for socialising in Ulleskelf as in the bin today was an empty box of wine and empty box of Jaffa Cake misshapes. This place must rock when the sun goes down.

Anyway, back on the bike and past the airfield and into Church Fenton and the long straight-ish road over the railway line and all the way to Barkston Ash, then a spin up London Road to the Saxton turning where it was left and between the fields all the way into the village.
Through there and it has to be said a bit of a slog up past Linda's Bench into a bit of a headwind, before dropping down onto Copley Lane for the familiar run to Lotherton Gates.
I realised I was probably going to come up just short of a metric half if I took the direct route, so looped round via Hook Moor into Aberford, getting the benefit of a lovely tailwind all the way up Bunkers Hill past the Almshouses and into the village, hitting both sets of temporary traffic lights on green.
Got flagged down by a lost motorist needing directions and once I'd sorted him out, the ups and downs of Cattle Lane beckoned.
Approaching the farm I was passed by a cyclist on an flat bar bike who to be fair was shifting along - but when he got about 100yds beyond me quickly pulled in with a deflating rear tyre.
This is where it all went wrong, and I got membership of the same club @MikeG has been in today (post above). 
I slowed down to check he was OK / had everything he needed - he said yes he was fine but I'd unclipped my left foot in case I needed to stop. As I went to set off again I'd slowed down too much and wobbled over to the right, where my still clipped in right foot, at the very bottom of the stroke, refused point blank to unclip while my "free" left foot waved uselessly in the air.
I had time to utter a very quick 'Shoot' before I was sprawled all over the road. 
The other cyclist helped me back up and to the side of the road as a passing motorist also stopped to see if everything was OK - knee hurt, ribs really hurting where (I think) my elbow had been sandwiched between them and the tarmac. Clothing all intact, which was something.
As someone is bound to ask, the bike is virtually unscathed, being protected from the worst ravages of the tarmac by several stones of idiot. A very little bit of scuffed bar tape, the bar end plug came out (but went straight back in), there is a scuff on the side of the pedal and a tiny mark on the saddle edge and that's it, so I got away with that, especially as I fell onto the transmission side.
To be fair, it's the first proper clipped in moment I've had since I switched to 'proper' pedals in the spring, so it was probably overdue. Bloody embarrassing though and a bit painful but nothing Dr Ibuprofen and a bit of time won't sort. 
The cyclist offered to ride on with me once he'd fixed his puncture to make sure I was OK, but once he'd insisted for about the fourth time that he was OK sorting it I pushed on as my knee was giving me a bit of gyp and I wanted to make sure that I got home while I still could.
_I said thanks at the time, but never thought to ask their names, so if you were the other cyclist (wearing a Tour de Yorkshire top) or the chap in the BMW, thanks again - fortunately it wasn't anything serious but it's nice to know that there are people out there who take the time to check on others. _

I don't think I've ever descended down Cattle Lane to the bridge more steadily, and I just sat and spinned up the hill into Barwick, but fortunately once I'd got the knee moving again it settled down. The ribs were a slightly different matter though so I just took it steady.
Through the village, more up before drop down into Scholes, enlivened even further by 3 stupidly close passes in the space of a mile or so, then down the hill on Leeds Road and local roads to home, avoiding the usual road as it was surface dressed over the late summer and is now lumpy as owt and I didn't fancy getting shaken about on that on top of everything else.

*32.74 miles* (52.69km) in *2h 41m* at a steady average of *12.1mph* with *1,548ft* climbed and an average temperature of *8.1°C*

So, another point in the Half Century Challenge and an eventful ride that I won't forget for a while. The knee is a bit banged up and developing a lovely bruise but it's nothing that won't sort itself out, although how I didn't hole my nearly new(!) bib tights I have no idea - the blood will wash off and they look like they'll be good as new. The ribs are a bit more painful - I'm 99% sure I haven't broken one (I've done that before and remember the pain) so I'll just have to take it steady for a few days.
I've clipped in and out goodness knows how many times prior to this without incident, and have managed to successfully unclip both feet multiple times on the remainder of the journey so I'll just have to put it down to the law of sod. 
Or that magpie that I didn't salute. Bloody magpies.

And to end, the map:


----------



## MikeG (10 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> ........This is where it all went wrong, and I got membership of the same club @MikeG has been in today (post above)..........



Nah, you win. That's an altogether different club from mine. Hope you feel OK in a day or two. Ice & Ibuprofen, as always (for the first 24 hours).


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2018)

Ouchie @NorthernDave

Hope you mend quickly xxx


----------



## gbb (10 Nov 2018)

Just a utility ride today to make use of little time available, we're looking after 2 grandkids all afternoon and night.
10 miles or so on hybrids, into town to order flowers for a friend's funeral, rode along nice quiet although slippery paths.
Lovely sunshine earlier and after sitting in town for a while sharing a portion of fishcake and chips (yes indeed, I know how to show a girl a good time )...off we go back home, looking at looming grey clouds....
And so it was, the last 2 miles, the heavens opened and we got soaked


----------



## Mike_P (10 Nov 2018)

GWS Northern Dave, hoping you are soon back


----------



## colly (10 Nov 2018)

Ouch Dave. 
GWS.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Nah, you win. That's an altogether different club from mine. Hope you feel OK in a day or two. Ice & Ibuprofen, as always (for the first 24 hours).





Reynard said:


> Ouchie @NorthernDave
> 
> Hope you mend quickly xxx





Mike_P said:


> GWS Northern Dave, hoping you are soon back





colly said:


> Ouch Dave.
> GWS.



Thanks all.


----------



## bruce1530 (10 Nov 2018)

The roads were damp when I set off this morning, but it stayed dry. Headed southeast from Saltcoats, away from the coast. NCN73 to Kilwinning, then farm roads towards Stewarton. Quick coffee there, then back homewards via some farm roads that I hadn’t ridden before. 51k.

A nice pleasant Saturday morning trip, and a strava milestone - I’ve just realised that strava is now showing just over 6000 miles since I started recording.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Out just after 8 on the Giant with an eye on another metric half for the challenge.
> 
> Bit chilly first thing, but lovely and bright despite a forecast of greyness. Almost inevitably the bike steered me to Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane, but for a change I stayed on the A58 for a bit longer than turned onto Carr Lane to Thorner reversing a route I usually take out of there.
> There is a bit of single track on there past some houses and as I was approaching (downhill) I spied a car approaching from the opposite direction, right on the crown of the road, so being a considerate sort of chap and in no particular rush, I stopped to let the car through. The driver thanked me by slowing down to walking pace for about 100 yards and purposefully looking the other way.
> ...


Ow GWS xx


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Nov 2018)

Roads very wet and lots of debris on the roads including a lot of big sharp stones.


----------



## colly (11 Nov 2018)

Out around 7am. 

I felt tired and uninspired from the off so went due north up to Wetherby and Walshford.
Turned round and came straight back. Some days are simply like that.

27miles and about 1100ft of up. Fixed.


----------



## gavgav (11 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Out just after 8 on the Giant with an eye on another metric half for the challenge.
> 
> Bit chilly first thing, but lovely and bright despite a forecast of greyness. Almost inevitably the bike steered me to Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane, but for a change I stayed on the A58 for a bit longer than turned onto Carr Lane to Thorner reversing a route I usually take out of there.
> There is a bit of single track on there past some houses and as I was approaching (downhill) I spied a car approaching from the opposite direction, right on the crown of the road, so being a considerate sort of chap and in no particular rush, I stopped to let the car through. The driver thanked me by slowing down to walking pace for about 100 yards and purposefully looking the other way.
> ...


Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Old jon (11 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Some days are simply like that.



Absolutely bang on right!
But it took me all these words to say it:--

A dull morning, but I have been in Ambleside for the best part of a week and I felt as if I needed a ride. So I wheeled the geared bike out and started pedalling, with no real idea where to go.

The usual meander around Holbeck focussed what does duty as my mind and sort of warmed up the legs a little, and there I was. On the towpath again. The weather then conspired to piddle on my parade, which also had the effect of making things colder. But on I went, still in the usual direction to Viaduct Road where it always feels odd to cross the river and then descend some more to Kirkstall Road. Come to that, the canal being higher up the hillside than the river is not exactly intuitive . . .

Cardigan Road gave the exercise for lungs and legs, but the rain was becoming heavier. And colder. And wetter, believe it or not. I turned around. Just by St Chad’s enough was enough. I could make excuses about wet roads, wet leaves or just plain wet me, but the will went.

Down the hill to Kirkstall, back along to Holbeck, Hunslet and home. Twelve and a bit miles and the sight of my house restored the grin. I knew I would be warm and dry soon!

Garmins do maps rather well.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Nov 2018)

Hope your ribs are ok @NorthernDave 

Out on the tandem today. First port of call was Girton to deliver post to the boy in his new house. We had a great tail wind to get there.

In through Cambridge and out to Trumpington. Mrs Dave was hungry, so we shared...





A portion of chips!

On through the Shelfords and Newton, before ANOTHER stop at the Moringa Tree cafe in Haslingfield




The bells were ringing for a Remembrance Day event.

Home via the Eversdens, Kingston and Toft.

Last Sunday I assisted Jo and the Hardwick WI planting bulbs on the green under the village sign, then watched them assemble their knitted poppy display 





31 miles in shorts, a November bonus!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1958922198


----------



## Aravis (11 Nov 2018)

galaxy said:


> At Leominster you were 4 miles from my house. If you wevere
> This way again doors always open. Kettles always on. Being a fatty there’s always cake too


I'm just catching up on this thread so I've only just seen this. At my speed I have to watch the time I spend stationary at this time of year, but I'm sure to be up that way again when we're back in the months of plenty.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Nov 2018)

How do.

Been a while.

This weekend’s rides I shall entitle “Stratford YHA club rides”

2 rides to report, 65 miles yesterday and 54 today.

Weather: shockingly bad overall yesterday despite a bright start we couldn’t have got any wetter, bright today but with really wet, muddy, lumpy roads and looking like I’d been in a cyclocross race.

Highlights: 

•One rider off due to a jammed chain resulting in a nasty graze, bent hanger and dented ego.

•Another rider having three punctures and a blowout in the space of fifteen minutes.

•A well earned shower at the youth hostel followed by a really good meal in the evening at a local pub. (Little things.....)

•A good turnout at the memorial in Meriden today to pay our respects to the fallen. Pics:











Made it home





Today’s stats:





Mucky





•Bumping randomly into @cyberknight at Meriden and having a bit of a chinwag.

• 3 PRs on strava (not that I was trying)

• A tailwind pretty much all the way home!!!

Anyway, that’s enough s**te from me.
https://strava.app.link/YgGkAVPeLR
https://strava.app.link/zm6f05ihLR


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Nov 2018)

The plan to get out before 9 was flummoxed by the P fairy. The front tyre on the Van Nic was rather squidgy, and not too much looking I found a slice right through the Gatorskin tyre about 8mm long. Whatever caused that on the last ride only just nicked the inner tube enough for a very slow deflation, but the tyre was a write-off, annoying as it was only 2100 miles old. Not to worry, raided the tyre store and found a 25C Gatorskin, fitted and we're off (25C on the front, 28C on the back, so I had to keep an eye on the back to make sure it didn't catch up too much with the front). Out just after 9, on the plus side I missed a big downpour whilst inside fitting the new tyre, so every cloud and all that....
Off out through Wentworth ball whacking course, then down to Sunningdale before a right turn and towards Windsor Great Park. In through Dukes Gate before heading up through Deer Park. The plan of a big loop round the outside of the park was binned as the road along Smiths Lawn/the polo club was closed (properly too, with Heras fencing). Instead I went past the Royal Scholl, did a couple of the little hills then aimed for the Air Force Memorial as my lad was on parade there today. No lock and I can't take the bike in, so rolled down Egham Hill to St Johns where my lass was on parade. 2 minutes silence done at the side of the road, watched by lass march back to the rendezvous point then home.
Stayed dry, and I actually enjoyed todays ride which makes all the difference. 31 miles


----------



## 13 rider (11 Nov 2018)

Got up this morning seriously lacking motivation I have been suffering from a cold and having to work yesterday really not feeling it today . Pottered about just about to get changed when big Sister called so another cup of coffee and more faffing and Im finally on the road at 10.30. No plans but really wanted to get a metric century in . Headed to Quorn via Cropston ,Rothley got to Quorn to hear the last post at the war memorial quite moving . Had get off and walk through the crowds but then due to the closed roads the rest of the village was eerily quiet . On to Barrow had to do a detour due to closed roads around the war memorial lots of crowds again . Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold thanks to the tailwind I'm averaging ,17 mph but headwind home got to 50km ok but began to struggle the wind taking its toll . Ideas for a 100km were forgotten and a imperial half became the target . All the time my average speed is dropping as I struggle on . Got to my village still 7 miles short decision time turn for home and settle for 43 miles or press on stubbornly press on and turn away from home a loop around Groby on to Newtown Linford and finally home with 50.4 miles in the bag average had dropped to 14.8 mph . I think that's the slowest ride ever on the road bike . Last week I did 125 miles at 16.8 mph I think I'm not well . A really tough day on the bike at least I managed to miss the showers .


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Got up this morning seriously lacking motivation I have been suffering from a cold and having to work yesterday really not feeling it today . Pottered about just about to get changed when big Sister called so another cup of coffee and more faffing and Im finally on the road at 10.30. No plans but really wanted to get a metric century in . Headed to Quorn via Cropston ,Rothley got to Quorn to hear the last post at the war memorial quite moving . Had get off and walk through the crowds but then due to the closed roads the rest of the village was eerily quiet . On to Barrow had to do a detour due to closed roads around the war memorial lots of crowds again . Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold thanks to the tailwind I'm averaging ,17 mph but headwind home got to 50km ok but began to struggle the wind taking its toll . Ideas for a 100km were forgotten and a imperial half became the target . All the time my average speed is dropping as I struggle on . Got to my village still 7 miles short decision time turn for home and settle for 43 miles or press on stubbornly press on and turn away from home a loop around Groby on to Newtown Linford and finally home with 50.4 miles in the bag average had dropped to 14.8 mph . I think that's the slowest ride ever on the road bike . Last week I did 125 miles at 16.8 mph I think I'm not well . A really tough day on the bike at least I managed to miss the showers .



You’re not the only one to struggle, I’d not ridden outdoors in over a fortnight and with all the zwifting I felt like I couldn’t pull the skin off a rice pudding this weekend!

Still a great effort mate.


----------



## Cavalol (11 Nov 2018)

Just over ten miles round my beautiful home city.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1958761987







View attachment 438214


Surprisingly warm out earlier, could have easily not taken my coat.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Nov 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> How do.
> 
> Been a while.
> 
> ...


It was pretty dismal 1st thing  
And nice too see a CC face again .


----------



## cyberknight (11 Nov 2018)

just over 68 miles today with the VM crew
Very meh weather to start with but good fun all the same
As mentioned elsewhere i bumped into @Chris Doyle and @Lilliburlero today 




<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1958940933/embed/e8c29691dc2f059df90aa1a03aa5a01a4e6381db
'></iframe>


----------



## Donger (11 Nov 2018)

Occasional showers, they said. Well, that went well. Pretty much nothing else went to plan today either.
Meet George. (He's the guy in the yellow, second from the left). It's his 69th birthday today, and he always rides his age in miles on his birthday. So off we set as a club, with the social group heading off on a 69 miler to Tintern Abbey and back via the Severn Bridge, and the intermediates setting off half an hour later.




After finding just about every one of the "scattered showers" in the first few miles out to Birdwood and across to Westbury on Severn via Northwood Green, we also ran into a few mechanicals. One new lady had turned up for this ride, choosing the club's longest ride of the year for her first ride, and riding a bike with .... shall we say ..... mechanical issues. Well, our half hour lead that was supposed to guarantee arrival at Tintern at roughly the same time disappeared by the time we hit Newnham. The new girl then turned back with one of our number escorting her home, but nobody had noticed them turning back. So, having just climbed a big hill, I told the others to carry on without me while I waited for them (and eventually turned around and went back down the hill to find them). Never did see them again, as I got caught up in an Armistice Day parade in Newnham on Severn, and stuck around out of respect.




Just before that, I'd visited the churchyard in Newnham and looked out at the view of Arlingham on the opposite bank of the Severn (my regular stamping ground). The sun was finally coming out.




Slogged back to Gloucester on my own through yet more heavy showers, and decided to rescue something from the ride by dropping in (not literally) to the docks for a moment.




Armistice Day always reminds me of my granddad, who served as a sapper for the entire duration (14 to 18) and lost every single one of his pals. After the great war he worked at Dorman Long's steelworks in Redcar, and I like the fact that this old crane bears a huge embossment of "Dorman Long Limited" on the steel bogey. It's a nice local connection to my granddad.




Anyway, hopefully George and the other six will have enjoyed a nice trip through the Forest of Dean and along the Wye Valley at Tintern. I was thoroughly soaked and a little disappointed, but it was nice to get home and hosed and spend the afternoon in the dry ... and thankfully I didn't need a 100km ride as I did my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride last week.
Cheers, Donger.
Ed. 36.7 miles, by the way.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Nov 2018)

Pootle into Bath to visit the Apple Store. Took my MTB (Cube Acid) as I fancied a mucky route along the gravel track between Wellow and Midford through the Two Tunnels and can’t bear to get my tourer or Audax bike in a mess. 

Mission Burrito is always a treat and a coffee from a few doors down was delicious. My mission was an appointment with an ‘Apple Genius’ to get my Airpods sorted (battery case failed) and to their absolute credit, there was no quibble and they replaced it there and then. Sometimes paying premium prices pays and as I use them everyday at work I am rather pleased.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Nov 2018)

After yesterdays off I decided that the best thing to do would be to get straight back in the saddle, so was out again this morning.
It was a grey, overcast and damp morning in contrast to yesterdays clear blue sky.

I knew I wouldn't have time for anything approaching a metric half and didn't want to push things too much anyway, so decided just to see where the bike took me.

Over Cock Beck and up Leeds Road into Scholes, no records being set on the long climb due to the still tender ribs and then the long steady descent through Barwick, interrupted today by yet another set of temporary traffic lights - they are blooming everywhere at the moment. 
Anyhow, through the village and down the hill to the bridge and the climb up Cattle Lane, past the scene of yesterdays incident  and the general ups and downs to Aberford.

Here I turned right, down the former A1 and towards the memorial at the end of the village opposite the Almshouses, where I stopped for a moment of contemplation and a couple of pics:








I've no particular connection to Aberford other that it being somewhere I cycle through fairly frequently, but when you read those names it does make you think, especially when you consider how much smaller the village was a hundred years ago.

Back on the bike and continuing south along Bunkers Hill (which looks flat, but it's a very slightly uphill incline in this direction) before turning right at Hook Moor and taking the main road first to the roundabout over the motorway and then the A642 to drop down into Garforth.

Ignoring the delicious waft of bacon coming from the butty shop, I carried on over the railway bridge and down to Town End where I used the cycle path to snip the corner and avoid the traffic lights, heading back out of town under the railway and back over the motorway.
Through the S-bend and over Cock Beck again, before tackling the climb up Long Lane back into Barwick, turning left at the end to retrace my earlier route back to Scholes (including a breather at the temporary lights).
I had toyed with the idea of cycling through Scholes and doing a long loop home via the A64, Skeltons Lane and Coal Road, but as I crested the hill to drop down into the village it started to rain - not a lot just a few spits and spots, but with a leaden sky overhead it was enough to let me decide to write off the long way home and head straight down Leeds Road, over Cock Beck for a 4th and final time, and then local roads up to home, with a little extension round the corner to push the mileage on.

*15.08 miles* (24.26km) in a steady *1h 13m* at an average of *12.3mph* with *839ft* climbed and an average temperature of *6.1°C*

Happy enough with that and I managed to keep the bike upright all the way round today, which helps. This is pretty much a 25km circuit I spent last summer chasing round trying to do it in less than an hour (I think my best time was 1h 3m), so pleased with that time considering I was taking it steady, especially up the hills.
Lucky with the weather too, as it started to rain fairly heavily about 10 minutes after I got in.

For some reason, I was unclipping a bit earlier than usual today and being particularly cautious at junctions, but I'm sure I'll soon be back to normal 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> After yesterdays off I decided that the best thing to do would be to get straight back in the saddle, so was out again this morning.
> It was a grey, overcast and damp morning in contrast to yesterdays clear blue sky.
> 
> I knew I wouldn't have time for anything approaching a metric half and didn't want to push things too much anyway, so decided just to see where the bike took me.
> ...


If I could give a double like for this I would, full kudos to you for getting straight back out after your off. And another for resisting bacon!!


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2018)

Nice little 35 miler enjoying the Autumnal colours on my Raleigh Twenty. Actually the first time I've ridden it since February 2016 Photos are a bit crap as I couldn't see the screen of my phone in the bright sunshine!


----------



## Jon George (11 Nov 2018)

So, instead of any major ride, I did one to Christchurch Park in Ipswich for the two minute remembrance (I have little time for 'God' bits and went home after the end of The Silence. Several thousand people in attendance - which was great to see.) and an afternoon visit to the pub.

A second after the 'mortar' exploded to mark the beginning of the two-minute silence, a strong gust of wind blow a cascade of golden leaves down upon everyone. 

I owe my existence to the fact that my paternal grandmother's first husband was killed during The Great War and I've decided to investigate more about the man.

Least We Forget.


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Got up this morning seriously lacking motivation I have been suffering from a cold and having to work yesterday really not feeling it today . Pottered about just about to get changed when big Sister called so another cup of coffee and more faffing and Im finally on the road at 10.30. No plans but really wanted to get a metric century in . Headed to Quorn via Cropston ,Rothley got to Quorn to hear the last post at the war memorial quite moving . Had get off and walk through the crowds but then due to the closed roads the rest of the village was eerily quiet . On to Barrow had to do a detour due to closed roads around the war memorial lots of crowds again . Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold thanks to the tailwind I'm averaging ,17 mph but headwind home got to 50km ok but began to struggle the wind taking its toll . Ideas for a 100km were forgotten and a imperial half became the target . All the time my average speed is dropping as I struggle on . Got to my village still 7 miles short decision time turn for home and settle for 43 miles or press on stubbornly press on and turn away from home a loop around Groby on to Newtown Linford and finally home with 50.4 miles in the bag average had dropped to 14.8 mph . I think that's the slowest ride ever on the road bike . Last week I did 125 miles at 16.8 mph I think I'm not well . A really tough day on the bike at least I managed to miss the showers .







If I could average 16 mph l would be looking if Mrs P had something in my drink bottle

Sounded like a good though


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2018)

Rode the Eureka 210km audax today ( https://www.strava.com/activities/1959167716 ), which was supposed to have 'light showers' at the start. That, in reality, was rain ... on slippy, muddy, leaf-covered Cheshire back roads. My 23mm tyres were sliding all over, meaning I had limited control - not good in a group of 10 or so riders at speed. I stuck with the front group until the Eureka cafe and then rode solo as I was increasingly concerned I'd take someone out.

Met @PMarkey at the start and passed again just after the Eureka cafe stop at 70km.

From there it was good and bad through the roads into Wales and back but I was getting slower on anything except flat main roads. Which meant I got to Tattenhall grumpy and hungry. Simon found me and we had a brief chat: sorry you got me in a grumpy mood at that point. A Cornish pastie (cold) and cake (nicer) sorted that out.

After lunch I treated the ride as a sunny afternoon trip through the Cheshire countryside, which seemed much better. Apart from being slow on downhills and corners for safety it was fine.

Rolled to the next control and, despite being a bit tired, found the energy to get a shift on to the finish and scrape in about 2 seconds under 9 hours and a 16.01mph average as a result. Towards the end my Wilier Montegrappa was getting 'clicky' and I'd lost some gears due to mud, grit, leaves and dirt getting into everything - finishing with about 4 working gears. It's getting a winter re-build and therefore I'm not concerned: new inner/outer cables, chain, bar tape and other bits are ready to be fitted.

At the finish @Steve H , @Kestevan and 1 other un-introduced CC member turned up, having ridden the 160km route. Which, given the weather, seemed more sensible. Or rather they didn't resemble a mud pie.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Got up this morning seriously lacking motivation I have been suffering from a cold and having to work yesterday really not feeling it today . Pottered about just about to get changed when big Sister called so another cup of coffee and more faffing and Im finally on the road at 10.30. No plans but really wanted to get a metric century in . Headed to Quorn via Cropston ,Rothley got to Quorn to hear the last post at the war memorial quite moving . Had get off and walk through the crowds but then due to the closed roads the rest of the village was eerily quiet . On to Barrow had to do a detour due to closed roads around the war memorial lots of crowds again . Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold thanks to the tailwind I'm averaging ,17 mph but headwind home got to 50km ok but began to struggle the wind taking its toll . Ideas for a 100km were forgotten and a imperial half became the target . All the time my average speed is dropping as I struggle on . Got to my village still 7 miles short decision time turn for home and settle for 43 miles or press on stubbornly press on and turn away from home a loop around Groby on to Newtown Linford and finally home with 50.4 miles in the bag average had dropped to 14.8 mph . I think that's the slowest ride ever on the road bike . Last week I did 125 miles at 16.8 mph I think I'm not well . A really tough day on the bike at least I managed to miss the showers .



I only averaged 7.65mph today


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Nov 2018)

Yes, it's happened. I have been out for a ride. 80 pages since the last one; the country was yellow and brown with Autumn colours today. On the last ride yellow and brown also featured thanks to the drought!

I decided to get a ride in after the local service of Remembrance. Our house is horribly untidy at the moment thanks to me being a messy git and recent burst pipes and resulting drying! This meant I couldn't be doing with digging the road going MTB out of the garage so Spare Bike #1 was pressed into service for the last time this year. I decided to stay in the small ring for the entire ride.

It hurt but in a good way! I tried to keep the pace high but not so high that I couldn't hold a conversation with myself. It felt slow but the gusty wind didn't help. 

25 miles at a shade over 15mph. I suspect I'll be slower on the mountain bike next time!


----------



## johnnyb47 (11 Nov 2018)

I'm enjoying my night rides at the moment. Virtually no traffic on the roads ,armed with a decent set of lights and a tough old mountain bike makes cycling around the deserted lanes a pleasure. As daft as it sounds I see more wild life at night than I ever do in the daylight hours. These week I've seen countless foxes and a couple of badgers foraging around for food ,but tonight was the icing on the cake. As I went passed a gate post, i spotted a barn owl perched on it. I managed stop and get 6 feet from it without scaring it off. It's always nice to see nature and get away from the general grind of everyday life :-)


----------



## PMarkey (11 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> Rode the Eureka 210km audax today ( https://www.strava.com/activities/1959167716 ), which was supposed to have 'light showers' at the start. That, in reality, was rain ... on slippy, muddy, leaf-covered Cheshire back roads. My 23mm tyres were sliding all over, meaning I had limited control - not good in a group of 10 or so riders at speed. I stuck with the front group until the Eureka cafe and then rode solo as I was increasingly concerned I'd take someone out.
> 
> Met @PMarkey at the start and passed again just after the Eureka cafe stop at 70km.
> 
> ...



Some of the lanes where definitely a bit sketchy and might have been better tackled with studded tyres  I think I got in 30 minutes or so after you but the fact you had slowed somewhat probably explains that 

Paul


----------



## Cavalol (12 Nov 2018)

DCLane said:


> Rode the Eureka 210km audax today ( https://www.strava.com/activities/1959167716 ), which was supposed to have 'light showers' at the start. That, in reality, was rain ... on slippy, muddy, leaf-covered Cheshire back roads. My 23mm tyres were sliding all over, meaning I had limited control - not good in a group of 10 or so riders at speed. I stuck with the front group until the Eureka cafe and then rode solo as I was increasingly concerned I'd take someone out.
> 
> Met @PMarkey at the start and passed again just after the Eureka cafe stop at 70km.
> 
> ...




Some going that, hat truly doffed. 29 seconds quicker than me through the Strava section I created too!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2018)

Cycled this morning to the tram stop, got off bike, relised my lock was on my other bike.

Dithered for a couple of moments while deciding if I should (1) go back and get lock or (2) Ride into Stuttgart. Went for (2) as it was a nice day. 

I can't usually do this as there's a 200m height difference between our village and Stuttgart and I don't fancy riding up that every evening after being on my feet all day. I'll have to take the tram which means being off the tram by 4pm when there's a ban on bikes until 6:30, which means leaving early...

It's a tough life.

I got to work a few minutes earlier than usual, so I can't complain. Neither can my boss as he arrived about an hour later...


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Nov 2018)

Just a cheeky little one yesterday afternoon to go and have a look at this amazing chainsaw sculpture in Leigh, it’s a lovely memorial to one of our brave soldiers from WW1


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2018)

Yep, Novembers Imperial Century Challenge ride done and dusted. Completed in the exalted company of @rb58 @Trickedem.
We were really pleased that Tim was able to do the ride without any problems due to his recent injury. It would have been a travesty if he couldn't complete the challenge this year as the 3 of us are now in our 8th year of riding this challenge together. Cycling all those years through thick and thin, good weather and bad.

Yesterdays was an easy(er) pootle down to the worldly delights of Ashford International Station for a bite to eat. Such salubrious surroundings for luncheon I must say 

We had weather alright, including two bouts of swirling, blustery rain, 1 of which whilst a puncture was being repaired. However, it didn't put a dampener on the ride, the rain was short lived, it wasn't cold and the sun made a brief appearance at times and it turned out to be a really pleasant ride.

A few pictures

The memorial in the village of Plaxtol










Puncture fix # 1





The village of Staplehurst





A long old drag





The wall of a Staplehurst pub - GBA 16-71





Puncture fix # 2





So Novembers qualifying ride done and dusted, 105 miles and the 96th Imperial Century month in a row.

1 more month to go for this years challenge... the finish line approaches.


----------



## Jon George (12 Nov 2018)

Another 50 k ride along the same route as the ones from last week.

This at Lexington Creek:-


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (12 Nov 2018)

Started the day starving for whatever reason, so breakfast before I even take the dogs out. Coffee and milk as usual and a baguette (20 cm long) of butter and jelly or marmalade for the different users.

Fill the bottles, air on the front wheel, clean the chain from the day before, new lube on it and get dress to head out.. Oh 2 cereal bars for the 3 to for 4 hours should be fine.

Meet with the crew at El Parque San Agustin like every other time and 15 minutes later of what we wanted to get out we were on our way to Istan. Is a 90 some km ride with 1800 meters of climbing more or less but the climbing is nice and smooth, big chain ring kind of climb.

As we headed out of town it was an obvious difference between the level of riders, there was going to be a lot of waiting from the fast guys or a death march all the way to Istan, one of the slow guys (not me) said I am staying with Lucas, see you guys at Istan. Fast guys off the front… I tagged along sucking as much wheel as I could. Fast little climbs even faster dowhills that were a bit wet, me off the back on the descend.

Caught or they waited for me at the start of the flats and the 3 of us started cruising at 35 km/h across Marbella… 5 km later is the cross road to Istan and a beautiful climb with no wind, no rain, no heat and no cold either.. Perfect sunny day, manguitos off for the rest of the day.

27 year old super athletic kid strong as a bull takes off… Another guy and I try to follow but impossible for me, no way to close the gap, he gets loss in the horizon while climbing… We reach the top 3 minutes after him in a 14 km climb.. I take it..!

As I was waiting for them to fill bottles and all that nature called so I told them take your time I meet you over there while I take some pics…

This is a popular route and you see tones os cyclists..!






Another group..






My peepe spot











Look..!!! My slower friends made it to the top..! 20 min later



felt bad for them)






Another group going by..






My faster companions making it back from town, there was a duathlon going on there.






Heading back down the hill we spot something interesting on the side of the road…






According to the guys that are borned and raised here this guys are a mix of wild boars and pigs, they were tempted by the sound of wrappers of the cereal bars.






After we said by to the piggies the suffer started again all the way to Coin…

The ride according to Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/1958350052

Made it home without stopping at the bar because had a late lunch at the same bar.. Went home, Podium girl gave me million of kisses shower and off to the bar before 1 pm.

Podium girl? Choky..!






And that was my weekend of cycling. I am death today.

Ooooh I just found the CycleChat Club on Strava..! I am the guy from Malaga there.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Nov 2018)

First ride in a week for a variety of reasons, one being to rest the strained knee sustained on my recent century, so I aimed not to rush today. The route was; Lyth Hill, Condover, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Harley, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and back the direct way using the main road.

I set out on damp roads and into a chilly headwind. The view from the top of Lyth Hill was nice then on the way down the other side I stopped to deal with some brambles that have been annoying me as they stick out into the road at about head height. Folding secateurs are a good bit of kit.

The ride out to Folly Bank was a bit of a plod against the wind and I took it easy up the bank. I kept meeting the same delivery van for a few miles as the driver did his drop-offs then overtook on the way to the next place.

From about the Longville area the wind was behind me which helped nicely. At Harley I usually don't go into the village as it's about half a mile out of my way but I decided to drop in today just for the sake of it before carrying on to Harnage Grange. Hedge cutting season is still well under way here and there was a good carpet of cuttings on the way to Harnage, then I got held up by a tractor doing the cuttting at Cound. Here I decided to alter my route and head up a lane I haven't ridden in ages and ended up climbing steadily for a mile or so - that might be why I haven't ridden it for ages.

From Acton Burnell I turned northwards and the wind and gradient were in my favour for a while. I had the wind at my back most of the way back so got on fairly well despite my intention to take it easy.

I'd set out knowing there were showers expected later in the ride and could see them starting to roll in on the approach to Condover, so took the direct way back to try and beat them (which I did).

36.1 miles at 12.6 mph average. General aches in the legs from not having ridden for a week but the strained knee feels okay so the time off seems to have been a good idea.





The colours of autumn seem to have become more vivid in the last few days so I took a few shots. This is between Condover and Ryton





The hills look a bit moody from Ryton.





Near to Leebotwood en route to Folly Bank.





On my way to Hughley





At Harley. I've mentioned before, but worth repeating with the commemorations fresh in the mind, that this is one of the "thankful villages" where all the men who went off to the First World War returned alive.





More autumn colour on the way to Harnage.





Heading back to Condover and not very keen on the look of that cloud. I pressed on and did get back before the rain arrived.


----------



## iancity (12 Nov 2018)

20 miles, 18 of them soaking wet - loved it . Dont mind the rain at all when its not cold. Was well wrapped up, felt comfortable and the conditions made the tracks slippy so had to concentrate just that bit more.

Lovely ride


----------



## pjd57 (12 Nov 2018)

Strange day in Glasgow.
Morning trip to the Royal infirmary.... nothing wrong .
Lovely morning for it. 12 mile round trip.
Lunchtime trip over to Cathcart , absolutely chucking it down for half an hour or so.
14 miles.


Would have went out again but not in soggy bottoms.


----------



## galaxy (13 Nov 2018)

Weather and Jobs stopped a weekend ride. So home yesterday at 14.20 meant I could grab a Hour. Lanes round hear quite wet and Hedge cutting ongoing so I took mountain bike with road biases tyres. Only 17 local miles, but enjoyed everyone of them.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2018)

Out again this morning and wanting to go somewhere slightly different. I headed north, skirting the edge of Shrewsbury and away from town via Montford Bridge and Little Ness to Baschurch where I tried a lane I've never been down before that took me to Fenemere and eventually to Myddle. Here I took another lane that I've only ever driven down once before to Harmer Hill and carried on following my nose across two main roads as I headed for more familiar roads on the way to Hadnall, Astley, Haughton, Upton Magna, Atcham and back via Allfield and Lyth Hill.

The roads were wet again after the showers yesterday afternoon and overnight, so the knockabout bike is starting to take on its winter look (muddy), but there was beautiful sunshine and blue sky which made up for that.

The ride was fairly uneventful overall, which is always good, and I liked the new lanes with the one past Fenemere being pleasantly easy riding and the one through Harmer Hill being quite scenic (before you reach the village proper which is a bit bland).

I had a fairly stiff breeze to ride against once I headed back south but today was never intended to be a high speed dash so I just went down a gear and took it easy. That did change a bit after Upton Magna where I found I was reeling in another rider. He was taking it pretty easy so I overtook by Attingham Park and lost him near Chilton.

I thought I'd take the shortcut through Allfield for a change and almost took the direct route home when I saw there was another cyclist to chase but changed my mind and was glad that I had as the A49 was quite busy so the easy way across was nice.

A fraction over 36 miles this time at 12.9 mph average which I'm content with.

I didn't take as many photos this time due to concentrating on the ride:





Some more vivid autumn colours on the lane through Eyton and lower Fenemere.









A couple of houses nestling against the sandstone cliffs at Harmer Hill.





View from the edge of Haughmond Hill.


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Nov 2018)

My ride Sunday - 

 62Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Leire - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe 

Nice weather too - set off later than I normally would (2pm) especially as I'd hoped to catch the sunshine....and I did! In fact it started raining 5mins after I got back. Rather nice ride it was too. Random photo of a tree to show how sunny it was mid ride. Not sure December's will be as nice....​


----------



## Old jon (13 Nov 2018)

By ‘eck, it were dark this morning. Only because I needed an early rise for a physiotherapy session. And I decided earlier to go on a bike. The fixed, for a change, as the poor thing has little riding at all. I bought it in January 2017, changed the tyres and a few other bits immediately and did ride it often. Ish. The tyres, and of course the rest of it, have done just over 1400 miles since purchase. Must do better!

So, a ride in the rush hour. Whatever time of day, the start of a ride is very much the same, Jack Lane and Marshall Street and Water Lane for the Holbeck Triangle and out along Great Wilson Street in the general direction of the hospital today. Still have to cross the river and the traffic did add a certain amount of interest, all well behaved this morning.

Once the torture is over I can pedal off to wherever my muscles will take me. Not very far this morning, twenty one and a half miles on a bright and breezy morning. Along Beckett Street and is it Harehills Avenue? That name says a lot, and the area is hilly. But apart from Potternewton Park there ain’t much where hares might live, not these days. Anyway, Roundhay Road and up to Oakwood, turn left and along the climbing road to Street Lane, keep on to Harrogate Road, turn away from town and keep on. Just before the school, turn left and enjoy the first sight of green fields today. After passing more mansions than any self respecting suburb should have, turn right onto King Lane and soon enjoy the first stretch of descending road for quite a while. Wheee!!



Soon enough, there is a left onto a road that becomes Church Lane, a bit of a drop to cross Adel dam and then the surprisingly steep uphill followed by less steep but still feeling it, all the way to the right turn for Otley Road. This really was good this morning, a long downhill to Headingley with nothing but me to slow me down. Just shy of 28 mph, dunno what the cadence was but the gearing is 46 x 20 and my legs were spinning fast. The way into Kirkstall was taken a little slower, says the garmin, and the stretch of towpath could even have been ridden sedately ‘cos I was tired by then. Up the road to home from the end of Water Lane, the shower that started as I reached the end of my street did not remove my smile. A good, though short, ride in very pleasant weather.

Scribbles on the contour lines,


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Nov 2018)

*Week opener.*


After a lot of riding last week and a Saturday and Sunday that took a lot out of me today was time to get out and stretch the legs a little.

Met with a guy that I haven’t ride with in awhile, I remember him strong and able to drop me almost everywhere he wanted to.

I will show this picture that speak 1000 words.






Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/1962589066


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Nov 2018)

Nothing but commuting over the past couple of days. I did fit a dynamo hub to the CX last night, only managed to get the front light connected so far. A quick test to the shops tonight and it's quite good.
This evenings little pootle saw the mileage so far this year edge over 7000 miles, only 300 to go to target. Might make 8k if I get my bum in gear


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Nothing but commuting over the past couple of days. I did fit a dynamo hub to the CX last night, only managed to get the front light connected so far. A quick test to the shops tonight and it's quite good.
> This evenings little pootle saw the mileage so far this year edge over 7000 miles, only 300 to go to target. Might make 8k if I get my bum in gear



Dynamo hubs are fantastic things: you never worry about batteries again, and can leave the light on in the day to make yourself more visible...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Nov 2018)

I felt a bit rough as I set out. I thought I'd see how things felt at the meet. Jules H and Pete M suggested I check things out at Tewkesbury. Not too bad so I kept rolling. Things got better. Nothing quite like fresh air and some small amount of sun behind the many clouds. We looped by Kemerton for the thatched cottages and then just after Beckford we pulled up to watch a pair of Red Kites float closely overhead. Best views ever for Jules. On for Wormington it was decided to go by Aston Somerville and an unusual route through Childswickham before we hauled up at our favourite cafe in Broadway.

We retraced to Childswickham to find that the feared wind had dropped so we made good time to Elmley Castle. Kestrels seemed to be much in evidence today but no Buzzards. We took our usual run around the Combertons and used the village route through Defford. Traffic was backing up at the roadworks before the bridge at Upton. Everyone will be glad when this project is complete. We said our goodbyes and I took my usual route back by Hanley Swan. I'd somehow shaken off the earlier ailments and ridden mostly quite well. Sense had been applied tho' as I didn't push it at all today. 65 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2018)

An afternoon ride today and slightly shorter than the last couple. I decided to vary the scenery a little and take some lanes I don't ride that often. The start was very familiar though, going over Lyth Hill to Condover, then I headed past Berriewood to Frodesley and Acton Burnell where I took a right and climbed over the hill to Ruckley, Langley, Kenley, Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, Cound Stank, Berrington (via a short section on the A458), Allfield and back over Lyth Hill again.

It appeared to be a dead calm at home but that proved to be an illusion as I headed out of the village into a brisk headwind. Today wasn't intended to be a sprint so that didn't bother me too much as I wound my way southwards. Going past Berriewood made a nice change although it does involve a bit of climbing (drops into a valley and out again). There was more and steeper climbing on the way to Ruckley but rewarded by some views over the surrounding country then a further steep climb on the way to Kenley that got me into low range for a bit. I passed a few cyclists up here.

Just leaving Kenley I stopped for a photo and ended up chatting to a farmer for a good half hour about various things including cycling (the Ride Across Britain has come past his front door the last few years), wildlife, the lovely area we live in and the huge cost of farming equipment now. Nice chap.

Moving on again the legs took a mile or so to unseize from having been stopped. I decided to shorten the route slightly and headed for Harnage Grange rather than Cressage. The sun was sinking fast by now and gave a really fantastic light across the countryside which my camera hasn't really done justice to. My lights went on at Cound and were needed as I intended to cut out the hilly ride through Eaton Mascott by cutting across to the A458 and back onto lanes to Berrington. Much easier riding but the traffic was busy this time of the afternoon.

The sun was setting properly now so there were frequent stops to try and capture some of the colours (a bit more successful this time) before I crossed Lyth Hill as the light faded.

26.4 miles at 11.8 mph average. Enjoyed that.






Acton Burnell





En Route to Ruckley.





Langley Chapel. Due to the fluctuating fortunes of the local area the interior is pretty much as it was in the 17th century.





Kenley. The photo taken just before my chat with the farmer.





The sun is getting low on the way to Harnage.





Near Allfield after sunset.





Got some good colours going now.





Heading south for warmer climes.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Nov 2018)

Out on the Mountain bike tonight for a fab night ride with Dave and Suzanne on their cross bikes. Cycled cross country to see England’s tree of the year, Nelly’s Tree in between Aberford and Garforth.
Nelly’s Tree was planted over 100 years ago by Vic Stead as a romantic gesture for his then girlfriend Nelly, two Beech saplings were grafted together to form the letter ‘N’, the couple later went on to marry and live happily ever after.
Anyway 20.8 miles in total, great ride


----------



## Denis99 (14 Nov 2018)

Shakedown ride with the Copenhagen wheel on the ICE Adventure.


----------



## Old jon (14 Nov 2018)

Umm, 'scuse my lack of knowledge please. What is the big red bit?


----------



## Denis99 (14 Nov 2018)

Copenhagen wheel.
It makes your bike or recumbent into an ebike.

The wheel contains the motor , battery and all the sensor etc.
Makes it easy to revert to the standard ( human ) powered bike / recumbent.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Nov 2018)

Old jon said:


> Umm, 'scuse my lack of knowledge please. What is the big red bit?



I think is an electric wheel.. Don't take my word for it. Basically assist you with extra power when needed?


----------



## Old jon (14 Nov 2018)

Thanks both. I just learned something more.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Nov 2018)

*Stretching the legs...*







I am loving it..! Every day someone different is asking me to go for a ride. And as long as I am not too tired… Here I am riding again..!

Lots and lots more of pictures either on the FB page, link at the bottom if you want to look.

Or also at the strava ride, added them there as well: https://www.strava.com/activities/1964653648


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2018)

Afternoon all. I got my bum into gear and went out for my usual 17 mile bimble. Lovely in the sun but hellish cold on the shade. Really enjoyed it. A lovely Autumn day.


----------



## graham56 (15 Nov 2018)

Not from todays ride but last week. My wife and I visited our daughter in Den Haag, Netherlands and had some great days out to Scheveningen, Delft, Wassenar and Zoetermeer.


----------



## Denis99 (15 Nov 2018)

Another trundle out today, the ICE Adventure just fits through the gates to prevent motorcycles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2018)

Something a bit different today. You might be aware that the Children In Need Rickshaw Challenge is underway at the moment. The team arrived in Shropshire yesterday (using a horribly hilly route in my opinion) and have continued through the shire today so I thought I'd go out and cheer them on.

I was later setting out than ideal and they were making very good progress today so it was going to be an effort to catch them up. I'd already missed the chance to see them at Shawbury and set out with the intention of catching them on the road somewhere after Wem.

I headed out of Shrewsbury via Montford Bridge to Little Ness, Baschurch, Burlton and Loppington. I made fairly good progress with the wind behind me but Team Rickshaw also had the wind helping them so when I got to Loppington I realised I'd have to head along the lanes to Lyneal to try and get ahead of them.

This was going pretty well up to Lyneal but turning east towards Hampton Bank I hadn't reached the end of the lane before being able to see the convoy across the fields. I was then baulked by all the traffic that had been behind them trying this lane as an alternative route. There was nothing for it but to turn back and try to get ahead at Welshampton instead. I don't think I've ever been along this lane so fast and I did get ahead of them on the road only for everyone to take a break at the Sun Inn.

I got my pics once they set off again then took the lane to Coptiviney to try and get ahead at Ellesmere, where I got a couple more snaps.

With that done and Team Rickshaw wending their way to Wrexham I paused by the canal for a bite of lunch before heading homewards against the wind through Lee, Lower Hordley and Bagley. I took a detour for a change of scene through Stanwardine In The Fields and explored the older part of Baschurch (much nicer than the bits I usually see). The rest was retracing my steps: Little Ness, Montfrd Bridge, Shelton, Meole Brace and finding I was just short of 50 miles I took an extra turn round the block to round the mileage up.

50.1 miles at 12.9 mph average.





At Loppington.





Doing a piece for the cameras which might appear in tonight's broadcast (The One Show - 7pm)





They're on the move again through Welshampton.









Passing The Mere at Ellesmere. There was a good turnout of spectators in the town but I was surprised at there not being many by The Mere.





Activity on the Shropshire Union Canal while I have a bite of a sandwich.









A couple of shots at Baschurch.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (15 Nov 2018)

*Retro - Recovery Thursday on the CX bike*

Let me explain a bit about this pic and why the retro part, I lived in the U.S for 13 years or so and over there is where I learned to love this sport. The kit I am wearing, well the jersey is a remake from 1960's or so. I left the U.S for Belfast in 2014... And Belfast for Malaga, Spain in 2016. I am still here.. 

Oh and that sweety is Choky, short for chocolate.

Look it is me..!







On other news my old garmin gave up officially I think.. battery didn’t last 1 hour. After 5 years and bought it used from another guy it was due to go eventually.


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Nov 2018)

Lovely afternoon up here, so jobs having been completed I grabbed the last couple of hours daylight and rode just over 20 miles on my Rotrax. Me and the bike have a combined age of 135 

https://strava.app.link/bHwtCZI3RR


----------



## C R (15 Nov 2018)

Glorious and warm morning, so went for a quick 10 mile at lunchtime. Still in shorts in mid November!


----------



## dan_bo (15 Nov 2018)

Weighs a ton.
Crap brakes.
Gears slipping.
It's got a fkin kickstand ffs.
Top sled.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2018)

Finally found time this month to get the metric 100 in. It was a bit grey & gloomy to start with, but about an hour in, the clouds cleared and it turrned into a lovely day. One slight problem in that I got into Ipswich and reached down for a drink only to find an empty bottle cage - I'd left the drinks bottle in the fridge so had to make a quick stop to buy a bottle of Luccozade Sport for the ride.

Another mixture of regular roads used - up one side of the River Orwell through Levington and Nacton into Ipswich and then down the other side of the river to Shotley, across to East Bergholt and up to Holton St. Mary. Then up to Claydon via Washbrooke, Sproughton & Bramford before heading back home via Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Nov 2018)

Some countryside






A charming well






Some metal flying things












It's no Banksy


----------



## Old jon (16 Nov 2018)

A bit grey and misty outdoors this morning, just when a smidgeon of encouragement would have been wonderful. So, in the nicest possible way, I legged myself up and wheeled the Ellis Briggs out for a ride.

Grey and misty does a favour to Hunslet, it hides a few of the grottier bits from sight. Being fair, it is a lot less awful than it used to was but the road out and up to John O’ Gaunts is a good escape. Back in the ‘burbs of Oulton and Woodlesford, across the canal and river and another climb to Swillington. That bit of road can be busy, today it was not, so straight along, pass the church and leave the village behind on the way to Garforth. There was a thought floating in the space between my ears to climb Garforth Cliff today. Nah! Maybe next time. So continue along the A 642 past the station and across that enormous roundabout towards Lotherton.



Take the left turn opposite the gates, it’s a bit up and down to Aberford. That odd couple of houses all alone surrounded by open fields always make me wonder. What happens if you do not get on with your one and only neighbour? Who takes your deliveries for you? How do you grumble about the mad old bat at the end of the street? Anyway, banish those thoughts and ride through Aberford, take the left for Barwick and enjoy some more climbs and descents. On the way, I glanced into the windows of Tina’s Tea Rooms. It gives the impression of a furniture showroom. Upholstered armchairs in light colours. Delicate tables with curved legs. The kind of place I doubt I would feel comfortable in. So, I did not enter, just kept plugging away up that hill. Which ends eventually. A short drop then rising road all the way through Scholes until the bridge is crossed. The A 64 is next for the short ride to the end of Thorner Lane, along there to Skeltons Lane which leads to Red Hall Lane and the A 58. Turn left, whizz down the hill and after the right turn and that wicked little climb by the spare gates to the park, pass the clock at Oakwood and its Roundhay Road towards Leeds centre. Cross the Aire for the second time this ride and up Leathley Road in the direction of home. A total of 28.3 miles made me grin, 958 feet of climbing made my legs ache. Pretty good.

Just once ( every ride )


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Nov 2018)

Horrible drizzle this morning, so I started with some more NEBOSH report whilst I waited in the for the bathroom to be delivered. After that a 4 mile amble to the high street and a migraine so bed for me Up lunchtime and hungry as always after one of them, so food, dog walk and then out on the Van Nic to clear my head. Usual place, up through Virginia Water, through the Wentworth estate, quick lap of Windsor Great Park and home on 23 miles. At least it was dry this afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Horrible drizzle this morning, so I started with some more NEBOSH report whilst I waited in the for the bathroom to be delivered. After that a 4 mile amble to the high street and a migraine so bed for me Up lunchtime and hungry as always after one of them, so food, dog walk and then out on the Van Nic to clear my head. Usual place, up through Virginia Water, through the Wentworth estate, quick lap of Windsor Great Park and home on 23 miles. At least it was dry this afternoon.



Migranes are thoroughly unpleasant, you have my sympathy.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Nov 2018)

Pete M was waiting in Colwall. We headed for Bosbury under grey skies but it was fairly warm with little wind if any. For a change we rode Harbour Hill before heading for Yarkhill and on for Larport. pete had been persuaded to climb the Marcles from the west. It's one of the longer ones albeit with some down as well as up. Steep to Clouds, then a reprieve of down before a steady ramp with steep sections. The final part is a bit of a struggle up into the wood. We dropped away to Trumpet and the cafe.

Pete thought it would be good to take a shorter route back so we looped by Falcon Lane for Ledbury and the little climbs over into the little valley between the Malverns and Wellington Heath. Soon we were back in Colwall with Pete heading home. I took the Evendine climb for the Wyche and put my lights on for the descent and easy run in. Lovely wee outing today. 49 smiles


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Nov 2018)

Fab sunny day so flexied off w*rk as early as possible and managed to be on the road at 3:40, after fitting every light I had to the summer bike, which seemed the best choice of steed as my thermometer was showing a balmy 13C. Needless to say it clouded over and with sunset officially being at 4:07 or thereabouts it did get dark, though I only needed my 'be seen' lights until the top of the swire climb, where I stopped for the usual summit photo. 





Fortunately the bike lights and my helmet light work rather better than the flash on the camera phone, which refused to sync with the camera at all. Or maybe I just lack @User9609 's photographic skills. 

Today's map - 





30.0 miles @ 14.8mph 1797 feet up and down.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Nov 2018)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Some countryside
> 
> View attachment 438998
> 
> ...



Question. 

The last pic is when you come under the main road (can't remember the name) from the little Ben heading to the city center?

Lived there for almost 2 years. Miss my Belfast friends. I am posting in a couple of minutes and coincidently today I wore my Belfast cycling club kit.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Nov 2018)

Today was suppose to be an easy ride to get the weekend going. Actually the weekend will be only Saturday this weekend due to a lot of rain, lets be clear, this is not the UK, it rains so little over the year that is not worth it to go out and get wet 1 day. That said... Most likely a MTB day 

So I showed up at the park for a planned get together at 4 and leave for a 2 hour bike ride, more or less at a moderated pace. For my surprise too young, skinny and strong guys were the only other 2 to show up... Smelled like trouble.

Result? 49 km and almost 900 meter of climbing 900 x 3.5 is feet... Speed? almost 30 km/h and some personal bests in an area that I ride all the time.

The ride name? Tranquilito my ass...! (calm) https://www.strava.com/activities/1968103340

The 2 that made my life miserable today?





And as I promised above the comments.. That is me with my Northern Ireland cycling kit club. 0745 Rouleurs


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Nov 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Question.
> 
> The last pic is when you come under the main road (can't remember the name) from the little Ben heading to the city center?
> 
> Lived there for almost 2 years. Miss my Belfast friends. I am posting in a couple of minutes and coincidently today I wore my Belfast cycling club kit.


No fella this is in Larne, the tunnel runs out to the path following the Inver River (also connects Larne FC's grounds) I think I know where you mean though


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Nov 2018)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No fella this is in Larne, the tunnel runs out to the path following the Inver River (also connects Larne FC's grounds) I think I know where you mean though



Got'cha. Too far North from where I was.. The beaches are beautiful up there.


----------



## Aravis (16 Nov 2018)

I needed one more ride this month to keep up with targets. Today was quiet, mild, and almost completely dry. It was also extremely overcast and I'm not sure it ever became completely light. So not a day for expansive views, and I decided to pay a visit to a couple of nearby gold-painted post boxes, and plan a route around that. And here it is (clockwise):










The boxes were in Newent and Ampney St Peter (east of Cirencester).

Strava is extremely unimpressed at how much climbing was involved, though looking at that profile I feel I must've tried a bit.

The first of the celebrated boxes is in honour of Charlotte Dujardin, outside the Post Office in Newent:










The big ramp after Cheltenham is on the A435 to Cirencester. It's something to be endured for the promise of better things afterwards. Unfortunately several miles of the descent have been loose chippingsed since I was last there, the first couple of miles after Seven Springs with a particularly large and vibratey stone type. For a tired cyclist heading back to Cheltenham and Gloucester (that's me on another day) they would be a particular trial. It's good to know.

After winding my way through some muddy and mossy Cotswolds lanes, I reached the second box in the tiny village of Ampney St Peter. It's a few yards along a cul-de-sac, so it won't have been seen so often. The dedicatee is Laura Bechtolsheimer (now Tomlinson):










My ex-skip bike has now completed 60 imperial centuries, way beyond my expectations for it.

Turning homewards, there's a lovely bit of road between Cerney Wick and Ashton Keynes, notably free of motorised traffic because the bridge over the disused railway is no longer strong enough for cars. I use it most times I'm in the area, and when I stopped briefly on the bridge the last of the autumn colours were putting on a brave show:






Strangely, none of the many great cycling roads in the Cotswold Water Park is on the National Cycle Network, but Route 45 does pass underneath the bridge on the track of the old railway:






One of my standard outward routes to the Cotswolds is via Nailsworth and Avening. Today I went in the opposite direction for the first time. It was mostly OK, despite the rapidly fading light, but serious roadworks with stop/go boards in Dudbridge were a bit of a trial. Perhaps best avoided for the time being. Traffic through Stonehouse was unbelivably heavy, as it was in Gloucester itself. I think I'll keep to "my" side of town through the dark months.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Nov 2018)

A beautiful day today in North Yorkshire. Out on the Tricross just before lunch for a loop to Cawood. 20.5 steady miles with an average of 15.3 mph, lovely.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Nov 2018)

I was seduced by the watery sunshine and wore shorts today... it was a bit cold!

It was nice though. Down to Toft and a chat to a rider from St Neots. I turned for Kingston and the Eversdens. Over the A10 in Harston and along to Newton, a kestrel on a wire kept a close eye on me!

Through the Shelfords and then Grantchester. I’d planned to stop on the bridge to see if I could spy a kingfisher, but there were 4 smoking fishermen there so I didn’t bother.

This weekend the A14 is shut round here for bridge work which meant that the Cambridge bound side of Madingley hill was standing traffic, all the way onto the A428 slip road 






I hope it clears by 3pm..... I have to drive that way.

Toes like ice once I’d got home. 25.5 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1969451116


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> I was seduced by the watery sunshine and wore shorts today... it was a bit cold!
> 
> It was nice though. Down to Toft and a chat to a rider from St Neots. I turned for Kingston and the Eversdens. Over the A10 in Harston and along to Newton, a kestrel on a wire kept a close eye on me!
> 
> ...




Shorts? What a numpty. . Good lord .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Nov 2018)

Our lass told me earlier in the week she was going to see our youngest lad at uni today, so took the opportunity to get a decent ride in.

Had a new cafe in mind 50 miles away, per their website the cafe was at the back of a farm shop so put the bike lock into a rucksack and set off at 06:30, obviously dark, roads damp and straight into a south easterly wind. 5 miles in I'd realised that whilst I had the bike lock, I'd forgotten the key - not the first time I'd done this 

So I decided to ditch the first cafe as I had Twycross on the route at 83ish miles and you can keep your eye on your bike there, so no lock needed.

First 15/16 miles were on familiar roads , then I hit the A426 towards the M6 and into Rugby, bloody hell, even at 07:30 on a Saturday morning it was busy and the cars were properly shifting.

Went through Rugby, down a proper grassy bridleway grabbing Veloviewer squares and skirted around the south of Coventry, through fantastic villages like Stoneleigh. 

Through Meriden and passed the war memorial dedicated to cyclists who fought in the first world war and the centre of England.

Up through Kingsbury and skirted Tamworth before heading east for the last 25/30 miles direct into a horrible wind. Stopped at Twycross for a sausage sandwich and a coffee before heading home.

Today I seemed to either be riding on really quiet roads, or skirting motorways. Today I crossed the M1, M6 and M42. all twice.

Got home on a tad over 106 miles, that's my 35th century this year and carried a bike lock that I couldn't use all the way around on at least two of them

https://www.strava.com/activities/1969648107


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Nov 2018)

Lots out today. John G, Jules H, Margaret PR, Steve E, Rob A, Mrs 26 and little me. We were heading for the Mayfly cafe but via devious. Devious took us by Coles Green, Alfrick, Knightwick, Doddenham, Martley, King's Green, Ockeridge, Sinton Green, Moseley, Wichenford and then our cafe at the Mayfly.

While we were there the CTC group turned up. It was good to see Bill D, John B, Matt S and Leigh R. I had a quick catch up before we headed out for the straightforward run back. No Devious on this run. Folks peeled off as appropriate in various spots eventually leaving just Mrs 26 and me. Only 3 miles but we did get to ride together by ourselves. Lovely sunny weather. Excellent for mid November. 41 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Nov 2018)

After 2 hours swimming this morning I really didn't fancy a ride, but with the strange desire to hit 8,000 miles I forced myself out. Long sleeves and gilet but just about got away with shorts at 8 degrees once I was moving. A quick spin to Chertsey BMX track to remind my lad and his mates they might want to consider heading home as it's getting dark (they were just leaving as I arrived for that very reason) and home. 11 miles, and the bike is in the hallway awaiting an early start tomorrow to try and get the metric century challenge ride done. Think I may need leg warmers...


----------



## delb0y (17 Nov 2018)

46 miles, today, at a stately 11 mph. 2000 feet of climbing and a max speed of 39 mph. Didn't stop other than to take some snaps, so it was 4 hours in the saddle. Overall, quite happy with all of that. 

But the real tale of the day is that I got up Gambles Lane. This one defeated me (at the very top) last year and I've been determined to go back and have another go. Considering my lack of fitness I was delighted to get up there. Almost failed again at the same spot as last year - you come round the final bend having ridden up a really steep bit and what faces you is just soul destroying. That last ramp is just silly. Ride with GPS tells me it's 31.5%. I don't believe that, but it does look like it. I just gritted my teeth and thought of all the pain that had gone before and I knew I was so close that it just had to be done. Funny thing was, up the entire hill, there was a horse and rider in front of me, and a lady rambler behind me, and none of us caught each other, but we all went up at the same speed, walking, riding, and carrying someone on our back!

Rode back into Cheltenham on the old Honeybourne Line which has now been converted to a cycle path and runs right through the centre of town. It's a unique way to see the town.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Nov 2018)

Blimey, what a week that's been - thank goodness it's Saturday so I could go for a ride!

The Giant is now the default bike and it feels like Coal Road is almost mandatory. I was a bit later out this morning after going to a gig last night (Rick Astley - excellent) and the traffic was already busy, so I abandoned plans to cycle down the A58 and turned right onto Skeltons Lane instead and then the long descent down Sandhills into Thorner.
Along Main Street and onto Milner Lane for the climb up onto the ridge - blimey that was hard work and my ribs, (still sore from last weeks tumble) really let me know about it as I huffed and puffed to the top. Anyhow, along between the hedges in the murky greyness and straight(ish) on at the junction round to Rigton Green and onto Compton Lane for the steady climb along the next ridge overlooking the A58 below. Past the first of many horses and riders I was to encounter today and eventually dropped down to the Jewitt Lane junction, where it was right again and up the sharp incline to the crest of the hill - more rib ache. at this point i decided I was just going to take it steady and cruised along, with another group of horses and riders approaching - 6 of them. The first 4 passed without incident, lot's of mornings, slowing down and everyone moving over in polite single file. The last two though decided that they needn't move over for a mere cyclist and maintained their line two abreast, meaning that I had to virtually stop - obviously they'd left their Audi's at the stables 

Enough nonsense, the rest of the lane was it's usual deserted quietness and I took it steady back up the short climb onto Thorner Road and as I approached the smaller Wothersome Dip I spotted the sign that strikes fear into cyclists everywhere (no, not Triathlon Ahead) - "Caution Hedge Cutting in progress".
To be fair it wasn't too bad and I got through unscathed, but i took it steady and picked my line through as carefully as I could. Up the other side and on to Bramham.
Right again after the A1(M) bridge and down the hill and up the other side onto Paradise Way, ribs protesting again by the top.
Paradise Way isn't the most inspiring of roads, but it's well surfaced and traffic was light so i soon arrived at Bramham Crossroads, negotiated the roundabout and headed for Aberford on the former A1.
At this point the sun tried to burn through the grey. It gave up after about 5 minutes and wasn't seen again for the duration of the ride.
Down the hill into the village, over the bridge and right again onto Cattle Lane, through the temporary traffic lights that are starting to feel like a permanent fixture and back out into the countryside.
Past the scene of last weekends incident without incident and eventually the drop down to the bridge and I felt something against my leg - looking down the pump had somehow extended to it's full length and the little cap had popped off the top. Over the bridge and stopped to sort that out (easy enough) and then the slow climb up past the tea rooms and into the Barwick, where today I stopped for a photo:




Back on the bike and through the rest of the village, tackling the continuing steady climb, before dropping down to Scholes, then down Leeds Road and up the other side, before getting onto local roads up to home

*20.50 miles* (32.99 km) in *1h 38m* at an average of *12.5 mph* with *1,040ft* climbed and an average temperature of *7.0°C*

Enjoyed that but it felt like very hard work at times. I had the flu jab midweek so can only think that is responsible as they warned me I might be a bit achy and lethargic afterwards - the ribs were more troublesome today than they were last Sunday, the day after my off.
Anyway, it's another ride in the bag and they all count don't they? Let's see how tomorrow goes.

The good news though is that with a shorter ride than planned I was home earlier, so I took Mrs ND out for lunch.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Mike_P (17 Nov 2018)

Gave up waiting on Postie and headed out
Some time later looked for a water bottle only to see two empty bottle cages
Ride shortened, 18.1 miles 990ft climbing 13.8 mph avg, and back home sat down with a mug of tea and a slice of chocolate cake when postie knocked on the door. Lesson in there somewhere I think
No doubt due to the light wind direction, some PRs including the largely up grade westbound Penny Pot Lane


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Nov 2018)

I left for my ride this morning just after 07:00 with the first 30km shrouded in heavy and very wet mist. Down to Cheddar, Glastonbury, various seaside towns, Bristol’s Clifton Suspension Bridge, Bath’s 2 Tunnels, chocolate box village Norton St Phillip, and finally a climb up Jack & Jill Hill in Kilmersdon before heading home.

Managed to mess up my navigation and include 1.5km across a peaty drove before running into a mightily narked off bull and a couple of cows. They had escaped and couldn’t get back to the herd. I was stuck between two drains (huge ditches) for what seemed ages. I legged it into another field eventually. Further on I ran into two escaped Alsatians and a Newfoundland. They had been chasing a Rowe deer and were super-psyched up when I came across them. They were very keen to eat me, but I stank horribly probably so I was spared. Best treat was getting to @Cranky Knee Girl ’s familiy’s house at the 140km mark for some super special homemade sourdough and soup followed by the best Jamaica cakes I ever had. Loved it. Great ride. Great ride.


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2018)

My ride today was an afternoon affair. Stuff to do during the morning so an early out wasn't on.
Well after 2pm I finally got out. It was a lovely and sunny after the damp dreary start to the day but it was cold.
Full winter gear on, longs, gloves, hat...no point in suffering is there?
So it was busy with traffic at Oakwood, and across the park, and along Steet lane, and at Moortown Corner, and the roundabout at Moor Allerton, and clambering up King Lane to the junction with Stairfoot Lane. I was so pleased to finally get out of the ruck and headed to the top of Black Hill Road.
Black Hill Road is steep . The top is around 18% maybe 20% and as the decent goes it 'flattens out' to a relatively gentle 14% and 12% and finally on the run down to Arthington Lane it becomes a doddle at 7%. Nice views of the Arthington Viaduct :





and of the ever present Almcliffe Crag:






I was going down, but slowly. Being on a fixed wheel if I had simply gone with the flow my legs would have ended up tattered stumps. Add to that the wet mud and leaves................I took it steady.
From the bottom of the hill it was into Pool-in-Wharfedale across the river and then a right turn towards Castley.
After Castley it's the climb up towards Huby. Where I stopped for a pic or two:





Almcliffe Bloody Crag again, but including a bike:





On then towards Weeton and another stop because the sun was going down:












From there it was to Dunkeswick and a left and right at Harrogate Road and the road to Wetherby via Sicklinghall.
Before getting there I had to climb a fair bit.
Three routes were on offer. Moor lane aka Barrowby Hill...nah I think not....Kearby Cliff.....oh dear me no....so it was Chapel Lane up through Kearby.
On fixed, so I knew it would be slow and I wondered if I might have to get off and push. As it happened I didn't but rounding the corner in the village at the steepest part it was a definite one pedal stoke...heave the bike forward...another pedal stoke.... heave again. 
Sicklinghall came and went and by now it was getting proper dusk. I made the mistake of going through Wetherby. Thick with evening traffic.
I swear the country is full up with cars.
Taking the A58 back into Leeds I swung a left at Collingham to push up Jewitt Lane. By the time I got to the top it was dark and I headed into East Rigton and was surprised by a military helicopter coming from behind at what must have been no more than 200ft. Past Hetchel Woods and into Thorner. 
A climb up Sandhills and it was Bramley Grange and the road to Red Hall, the A58 and back home.

35 miles and 2100 ft of skywards.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/29609824


----------



## Fiona R (17 Nov 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I left for my ride this morning just after 07:00 with the first 30km shrouded in heavy and very wet mist. Down to Cheddar, Glastonbury, various seaside towns, Bristol’s Clifton Suspension Bridge, Bath’s 2 Tunnels, chocolate box village Norton St Phillip, and finally a climb up Jack & Jill Hill in Kilmersdon before heading home.
> 
> Managed to mess up my navigation and include 1.5km across a peaty drove before running into a mightily narked off bull and a couple of cows. They had escaped and couldn’t get back to the herd. I was stuck between two drains (huge ditches) for what seemed ages. I legged it into another field eventually. Further on I ran into two escaped Alsatians and a Newfoundland. They had been chasing a Rowe deer and were super-psyched up when I came across them. They were very keen to eat me, but I stank horribly probably so I was spared. Best treat was getting to @Cranky Knee Girl ’s familiy’s house at the 140km mark for some super special homemade sourdough and soup followed by the best Jamaica cakes I ever had. Loved it. Great ride. Great ride.
> 
> ...


My ride today was a lovely loop of Chew Valley and Chew lake via Brockley Coombe (aka climb up to the airport) with my husband (who prefers golf to cycling ) Baked my sourdough first thing, waited for the mists to lift and we were treated to a stunning autumnal day with a coffee at Manor Farm although that stiff easterly was nippy.

Got home in time to find @Heltor Chasca was making good time on his DIY 200 audax, and I went out to find him to guide him into his lunch control, and take a gratuitous autumnal shot of the trees in Flax Bourton on Festival Way, been meaning to get that shot all week as it's my commute. It also made today's ride into a point scorer for 50km challenge I'd just had time to make the leek and potato soup first. Lots of munching and cycle chat and we sent him on his way  and dashed off to my physio appointment.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1969960487


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Nov 2018)

Well the alarm went off at 0600, and I'm sure I didn't want to get up. Shorts, knee warmers and a thermal jersey I figured would do, along with the windproof gilet. After stepping outside to test the weather I went back upstairs for longer socks to cover gap to the knee warmers!
Suitably dressed and fed I was on the road at 0630 with the Garmin showing a pleasant 3 degrees C. The route planned (most of which I copied from one of @Stonechat H&DW rides) took me up to Windsor Great Park which was very misty, the scores of dear appearing through the mist was wonderful to see. No stopping mind as it also dropped the temperature to just above freezing and I wasn't warmed up yet. The quick descent down Sheet Road didn't help with the warming up process, and I had to work hard as I went out through Fifield to Paley Street to stay warm as it was now a wonderful -1C Onwards to Twyford, Sonning and Sonning Eye where I paused for a lump of Soreen and a pic on the bridge over the Thames




Cheeky climb out of Playhatch to Dunsden got me warmed up again, then a wonderful loop around Crowsley to Harpsden, with another climb out of there bizarrely into Lower Shiplake Into Shiplake on the A4155 then a mile further on before a U turn to backtrack (the joys of collecting Explorer squares). On to Henley where there was a festival on, so nice to get through there early. A different route for me home, through Wargrave then Crazies Hill before heading down through Warren Row, passing Velolife café which was very busy already.
Before long it was the long slog into the wind along Drift Road, a tough 3 miles today, and Mounts Hill back into the park at the end doesn't help.
Home through Egham, getting caught at the level crossing which is a PITA.

66.3 miles done, and that's the 23rd metric century month in a row Oh, and it's brought my imperial Eddington up to 47


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Nov 2018)

I was dressed more appropriately today for our tandem ride.

Wall to wall sunshine and a light breeze. I cut short the ride I had in mind as we have visitors at 2pm. So we did the standard Waresley GC loop.

Once there I received the catastrophic news that there were no custard tarts....

I had to console myself with





Not too shabby.

Plenty of kestrels and buzzards, but no fieldfare and redwing. We were heartened to see a flock of 20+ lapwing near home.






Just over 25 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1971612415


----------



## Denis99 (18 Nov 2018)

Another ride down to The Mumbles, lovely weather we are having for November.

Americano and a chunk of cake.

Nice seaside views, relatively quiet.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Nov 2018)

33 miles done today and have to say after a chilly start what a glorious day it turned out to be.

At 9 a.m. this morning I didn't envisage sitting outside the cafe at 11.


----------



## Donger (18 Nov 2018)

A glorious day to have a birthday, today. Started the day by heading off out on my 29th club ride of the year. Great company (11 of us in all) and glorious sunny, cloudless weather. We did a pretty flat ride in the Berkeley Vale, out via Stonehouse, Eastington, Cambridge, Gossington and Purton before stopping at Berkeley for cakes. Disappointingly, the yurt at Berkeley Castle was closed, and will be until 1 April 2019, so we had to do an about turn and head for the Berkeley Tea Rooms instead. Strangely, the headwind we'd ridden into to get to Berkeley had changed to a headwind all the way home .... and it was a bit of a slog back up the A38 to Frampton. Another great ride out, though. Got to chat to just about everybody at one time or another along the way, and ended up with another 41.3 miles to add to my year's total. When I got home, I tore into my prezzies and have been sat admiring my new Brooks saddle and saddle bag combo. Apparently there is some sort of wizardry required to soften up the leather before I use it for the first time ..... something about olive oil and leather conditioner and heating it up, etc, etc. Takes me back to my days of preparing the perfect battle-ready conker.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (18 Nov 2018)

Happy birthday @Donger


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Nov 2018)

Donger said:


> A glorious day to have a birthday, today. Started the day by heading off out on my 29th club ride of the year. Great company (11 of us in all) and glorious sunny, cloudless weather. We did a pretty flat ride in the Berkeley Vale, out via Stonehouse, Eastington, Cambridge, Gossington and Purton before stopping at Berkeley for cakes. Disappointingly, the yurt at Berkeley Castle was closed, and will be until 1 April 2019, so we had to do an about turn and head for the Berkeley Tea Rooms instead. Strangely, the headwind we'd ridden into to get to Berkeley had changed to a headwind all the way home .... and it was a bit of a slog back up the A38 to Frampton. Another great ride out, though. Got to chat to just about everybody at one time or another along the way, and ended up with another 41.3 miles to add to my year's total. When I got home, I tore into my prezzies and have been sat admiring my new Brooks saddle and saddle bag combo. Apparently there is some sort of wizardry required to soften up the leather before I use it for the first time ..... something about olive oil and leather conditioner and heating it up, etc, etc. Takes me back to my days of preparing the perfect battle-ready conker.
> Cheers, _Donger._




Happy Birthday Donger.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Nov 2018)

Ruddy orrible
cold and windy , hands were so numb that i couldnt change gear properly even with good gloves and liners.
changed the rear tyre as the old one had a cut in it and the new one had me sliding about on wet corners so badly i had to really back off just to stay upright .
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/1971955839/embed/e2a714a8db77d47f894b7dd355db5ba054036156
'></iframe>


----------



## Katherine (18 Nov 2018)

Happy Birthday to @Donger How lovely to have a and on your birthday!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Nov 2018)

Donger said:


> A glorious day to have a birthday, today. Started the day by heading off out on my 29th club ride of the year. Great company (11 of us in all) and glorious sunny, cloudless weather. We did a pretty flat ride in the Berkeley Vale, out via Stonehouse, Eastington, Cambridge, Gossington and Purton before stopping at Berkeley for cakes. Disappointingly, the yurt at Berkeley Castle was closed, and will be until 1 April 2019, so we had to do an about turn and head for the Berkeley Tea Rooms instead. Strangely, the headwind we'd ridden into to get to Berkeley had changed to a headwind all the way home .... and it was a bit of a slog back up the A38 to Frampton. Another great ride out, though. Got to chat to just about everybody at one time or another along the way, and ended up with another 41.3 miles to add to my year's total. When I got home, I tore into my prezzies and have been sat admiring my new Brooks saddle and saddle bag combo. Apparently there is some sort of wizardry required to soften up the leather before I use it for the first time ..... something about olive oil and leather conditioner and heating it up, etc, etc. Takes me back to my days of preparing the perfect battle-ready conker.
> Cheers, _Donger._



Happy birthday, Donger!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Nov 2018)

Out the door at 0900 target was this month's metric century ride and bag a few veloviewer squares . Destination Long Eaton and Nottingham . Anstey ,Quorn ,Sutton Bonnington ,Keyworth ,Long Eaton .First dead end for a square down meadow lane and back . Through Long Eaton onto the A6005 a very busy road but it had a nice cycle path beside it past the retail which was silly busy and into Attenborough nature reserve . Slow progress down the shared path at the side of the river as it was busy with walkers . On to the canal towpath which was deserted over the river and the side roads around Trent bridge cricket ground . Onto the national watersports centre at Holme Pierrepont . Round the 2000 mts rowing course which had a headwind out  but tailwind back  .The end of square grabbing so familiar roads home . Tollerton ,Plumtree ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow and home . 71 miles in the bag so metric century ticked off  ,17 new squares . A very steady ride at 14.4 mph the shared path killed the average but it was a lovely ride alongside the Trent . Got the clothing right and always just toastie all ride .


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Nov 2018)

Still not quite firing on all cylinders this morning, but the sun was out and it was too nice not to get an hour under the wheels.

Coal Road (again!) and into an unexpectedly stiff headwind, so pleased to turn onto Red Hall Lane, then the A58 and onto Whin Moor Lane for the wend between the fields to Shadwell. Right instead of left at the junction and descended back all the way through the village to Carr Lane and the climb up to the A58 again and then the ups and downs to Thorner.
At the top of the climb through the S-bends I was aware of a couple of vehicles behind me, and as we were approaching the single track bit I pulled in to let them through. My kindness was then rewarded by being flashed through the following downhill section by a driver approaching from the opposite direction. 

On the edge of the village I stopped by Kirkfields for a quick photo in front of the former Thorner Methodist Church (now apartments) - it's one I've been meaning to take for a while and I should have probably waited for better conditions as the low sun didn't help, but here we go anyway:





Back on the bike and another right onto Main Street through the village and past the Beehive to tackle the climb back up Sandhills, which passed without incident until an a*se in an Audi decided to pass close enough to touch despite having all the room in the world to move over. 
Still, that bit of adrenaline saw me to the top and onto Skeltons Lane, then back to Coal Road, where a quick scoot along there saw me onto local roads down to home, with a long loop around the block to round the mileage up.

*10.31 miles* (16.59 km) in *54m* at an average of *12.1 mph* with just *472ft* climbed and an average temperature of *5.7°C*

No records broken today, but I enjoyed that and reckon it was just about right under the circumstances - and getting any miles in has to be better than no miles, doesn't it?

And to end, the map:


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Nov 2018)

Happy birthday @Donger , any nice cake


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2018)

Happy birthday from me as well @Donger. Important detail - what colour's the Brooks?


----------



## Mike_P (18 Nov 2018)

Well at the nth attempt this Autumn made it to Wetherby. Headed south west following NCN67 downhill through the Harrogate Showground




up Rudding Lane and off the NCN onto the A658




News this weekend that Sustrans are going to improve the NCN subway under the A658 (clear it and its ramped approaches of mud presumably ). Then back on the NCN route through Follifoot




to Spofforth and thence on the A661, a bit quieter in these parts compared to usual gridlock further north.




Stopped by the River Wharfe at Wetherby




then north through Kirk Deighton,




and a looping route home via Farnham and Killinghall. Was held up at Little Ribston as I gave up with my bodged mounting of the Halfords front light so that it was the right way up (it kept on facing downwards) and fitted it as intended upside down off the combined Garmin mount. The wind was annoying- it never seemed not to be a cross or head wind regardless of whatever direction I headed and not fancying the final climb on what would be the usual route I turned west to gain a downhill run home, totalling 33.63 miles with 1658ft of climbing and an average speed of 13.8mph


----------



## Elybazza61 (18 Nov 2018)

Nice sunny ride out with the better half to Cambridge via Wicken and White fens to Lode and then on through Cambridge for some shopping and refreshments.

A few pics;






Some Geese in the distance.




=






A Highland cow wondering where the hills are.






New Mill Road mosque under construction in Cambridge






Shopping stop.






Ridley X-Trail and Kona Smoke(aka Smokey)






Coffee and Pastel de nata at Espresso Library

https://www.strava.com/activities/1971594212


----------



## iancity (18 Nov 2018)

Nice day, hardly any wind (my favourite kind of day ) and some new roads to explore.
Planned the route loosly in my head, didnt quite expect so mych elevation though 

Enjoyable as always however...


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2018)

Happy birthday @Donger 

Best wishes from me and the two furry girls xxx


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Nov 2018)

Donger said:


> A glorious day to have a birthday, today. Started the day by heading off out on my 29th club ride of the year. Great company (11 of us in all) and glorious sunny, cloudless weather. We did a pretty flat ride in the Berkeley Vale, out via Stonehouse, Eastington, Cambridge, Gossington and Purton before stopping at Berkeley for cakes. Disappointingly, the yurt at Berkeley Castle was closed, and will be until 1 April 2019, so we had to do an about turn and head for the Berkeley Tea Rooms instead. Strangely, the headwind we'd ridden into to get to Berkeley had changed to a headwind all the way home .... and it was a bit of a slog back up the A38 to Frampton. Another great ride out, though. Got to chat to just about everybody at one time or another along the way, and ended up with another 41.3 miles to add to my year's total. When I got home, I tore into my prezzies and have been sat admiring my new Brooks saddle and saddle bag combo. Apparently there is some sort of wizardry required to soften up the leather before I use it for the first time ..... something about olive oil and leather conditioner and heating it up, etc, etc. Takes me back to my days of preparing the perfect battle-ready conker.
> Cheers, _Donger._


Happy Birthday.


----------



## gavgav (18 Nov 2018)

Donger said:


> A glorious day to have a birthday, today. Started the day by heading off out on my 29th club ride of the year. Great company (11 of us in all) and glorious sunny, cloudless weather. We did a pretty flat ride in the Berkeley Vale, out via Stonehouse, Eastington, Cambridge, Gossington and Purton before stopping at Berkeley for cakes. Disappointingly, the yurt at Berkeley Castle was closed, and will be until 1 April 2019, so we had to do an about turn and head for the Berkeley Tea Rooms instead. Strangely, the headwind we'd ridden into to get to Berkeley had changed to a headwind all the way home .... and it was a bit of a slog back up the A38 to Frampton. Another great ride out, though. Got to chat to just about everybody at one time or another along the way, and ended up with another 41.3 miles to add to my year's total. When I got home, I tore into my prezzies and have been sat admiring my new Brooks saddle and saddle bag combo. Apparently there is some sort of wizardry required to soften up the leather before I use it for the first time ..... something about olive oil and leather conditioner and heating it up, etc, etc. Takes me back to my days of preparing the perfect battle-ready conker.
> Cheers, _Donger._


Happy Birthday @Donger


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Nov 2018)

Elybazza61 said:


> Nice sunny ride out with the better half to Cambridge via Wicken and White fens to Lode and then on through Cambridge for some shopping and refreshments.
> 
> A few pics;
> 
> ...



Ah!! Pastel de nata, absolutely love them, four for a Euro at our local supermarket in Portugal, just out of interest what do they charge in a UK cafe?


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Ah!! Pastel de nata, absolutely love them, four for a Euro at our local supermarket in Portugal, just out of interest what do they charge in a UK cafe?



4 for a euro - lucky you!!! 

Dunno about cafes, but they're around 70-something pence each in bakeries, and they're such small wee things. 

I tend to indulge when they're on yellow sticker.


----------



## Donger (18 Nov 2018)

Aravis said:


> Happy birthday from me as well @Donger. Important detail - what colour's the Brooks?


Got a blue one, @Aravis. Think it'll look pretty good on this ......




You can't see in this shot, but there is royal blue pinstripe detailing in places on the bike.


----------



## Old jon (18 Nov 2018)

Happy Birthday @Donger !!


----------



## C R (18 Nov 2018)

Weather was a bit wet and windy last Sunday, and I chickened out of a ride, so was itching for an outing this weekend.

Out at quarter to seven. Still dark, and about 3C, so wearing full autumn gear. There was forecast for fog, but there wasn't much, and there was already a hint of daylight. What was unexpected was the wind, blustery and annoying in places.

Out up Hatfield Bank, through Stonehall Common, down Pirton and up Kinnersley fairly quickly. By this time there wad almost full daylight, which was just as well, as I realised that the rear light was off, as I had forgotten to charge it.

After Kinnersley went through Earls Croome, and then a left for Baughton. I had a bit of headwind here, and it took a bit more pedaling than it should have. In Baughton I took the right towards Strensham, and through the lanes the wind wasn't as annoying. 

Past the M5 services, through Upper Strensham, over the M50, and then down towards Twyning, heading in the direction of the A38. A little before I reached the A38 I could see the sun comming out behind of Bredon Hill.




There are some temporary lights on the A38 just as I joined, which happened to be red. I waited, and waited, until a car stopped at the other end and flashed their lights for me to go, it looks like the lights are stuck on red, and the driver was nice enough to let me through.

From here was a quick descent into Twekesbury, and map my ride says that I reached 44mph down the hill. This would be my fastest ever on a bike, but I don't think it is a real reading. 

Past the Avon bridge was a left for Bredon, and slower progress as I gained back part of the altitude lost until Tewkesbury. The sun was now properly out, and the views over the river back towards Twyning were beautiful.





So onwards to Bredon, left to Eckington, and then a right by Eckington church for a visit to the Nafford lock. The path to the lock was rather slippery, and I walk the bike all the way after nearly falling twice. 




Last time I was here the trees were full of leaf.

Lift the bike over the gate at the other end, and headed to Birlingham, the track is now full of muddy puddles, and takes a bit of care until you reach the tarmac. After Birlingham was a right for Pershore, then Wadborough, Littleworth and down Norton for home.

35.2 miles at 12.8 mph. Good ride, but hard going at times because of the wind.


----------



## delb0y (18 Nov 2018)

Happy birthday Donger. I must try and catch up on one of your club rides sometime, on account of I must live within a mile of the starting point!


----------



## Donger (18 Nov 2018)

delb0y said:


> Happy birthday Donger. I must try and catch up on one of your club rides sometime, on account of I must live within a mile of the starting point!


I've been thinking the same thing. Judging by some of the climbs you've been doing lately, I reckon you'd fit right in with our intermediates .... but you'd be most welcome to join or social group any time.


----------



## derrick (18 Nov 2018)

Nursing a hangover. four of us set of for a 60 mile ride, But a couple of us had our riding club end of year do last night, so we decided to cut it short, 49 miles in the sun, although it was a bit nippy for the first half of the ride, Nice easy spin through the Essex lanes, Ending up back at our local for a hair of the dog, and a burger and chips, Then home for a shower and a napp. Good weekend for riding and socializing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1969457017
https://www.strava.com/activities/1971801882


----------



## delb0y (18 Nov 2018)

Donger said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. Judging by some of the climbs you've been doing lately, I reckon you'd fit right in with our intermediates .... but you'd be most welcome to join or social group any time.



The climbs have been at the expense of distance. Yesterday I was suffering after 30 miles - managed 46 but only because it was that far to get home! And I'm slow... I ride a flat-barred Giant Toughroad these days, and, as the old song went, it's built for comfort not speed.


----------



## C R (19 Nov 2018)

Legs heavy from yesterday, so only a leasurely bimble to the doctor's surgery. 7 mile round trip at about 11mph. The wind still a pain, but was a nice lunchtime outing.


----------



## Old jon (19 Nov 2018)

Hmmm. Monday. Breezy and not warm. OK, brave it is, lets go for a ride!

It was not really cold of course, maybe I was just feeling lazy. And I knew I had a lunch appointment to keep, you can almost see the excuses stacking up. So the decision was a short ride, around twenty miles or so and that is just about what happened. Gears again today, Boot Hill was on the intended route along with some other stretches of climbing road so fixed may have been a bit hopeful.

The almost inevitable wander around somnolent Holbeck, oops, that sounds as if it was early. But Holbeck was quiet, almost silent until the wings were ridden under on the way to Great Wilson Street and some traffic appeared, seemingly from nowhere. Ah well, maybe I should pay more attention. Crown Point Bridge is useful to cross the river with dry feet, ride along the side of the bus station and turn right to enjoy the tailwind up to the Oakwood Clock. It is still a fair bit of climbing though. And then Boot Hill increased the tiredness factor by a big lump. Once the top is reached pedalling becomes more of a pleasure, turn right onto Red Hall Lane and Skeltons Lane is visible down that very long straight. So ride along that as well. At the end turn left and enjoy the descent of Sandhills, it is almost as much fun as the ascent. Honest!



Turn left at the pub. Mexborough Arms? In all my long life I have only been in once, the place left an indelible blank on my mind. Carr Lane this morning was something to be remembered though, it is steep in this direction. All good things finish though, and so do hills. Around here they are often replaced by other bits of rising landscape, and after crossing the A 58 the next up was Shadwell Main Street. It is variable though, not long enough to be that bad until I turned left onto Gatelands Lane. That bit is a serious slowdown for a few yards, then eases considerably and enjoyably. The road is bendy enough to wish I was travelling faster, and I tried. The A 58 again, and turn right to drop down Boot Hill, a bit faster than last time, turn right to have another look at the clock at Oakwood followed by the roads towards Leeds town centre. Skirt around the edge of that and ride the last couple of miles to home in time for lunch with my sister and brother in law, and our lass too. Grin for a good ride around and unusual punctuality. As if I would have dared to be delayed!

The map. It may just show the some of numerous little becks and streams which have carved their little valleys. And given us hills to climb!


----------



## colly (19 Nov 2018)

Old jon said:


> Mexborough Arms? In all my long life I have only been in once, the place left an indelible blank on my mind.


Same for me. A pub memorable only for it's unmemorableness.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Nov 2018)

Fairly bright but broken cloud cover. Brisk and chilly north easter blowing but overall not bad for the second half of November. I took the chance of a steady run round to see the White Rabbit. Roadworks are proliferating tho'. The big one at Upton is going to take a while. I think they must be building something of a subterranean bridge to cope with the floods which will surely come. Most folks are fairly patient with the traffic light controlled single carriageway. But the queuing can be quite lengthy for the four wheelers. Us two wheelers just ride to the head of the queue. Anyway - nice to get out today and take in some lovely fresh air and some late autumn sights. 35 smiles


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 Nov 2018)

Hello everyone..!

After 2 days of downpouring here in Malaga (OK 1 1/2) I was back on the bike today, the sort of ride that is cool because someone gets on the road bike for the first time and you can destroy them.. sorry guide them to make the experience as painful, I mean enjoyable as possible.







The guy on the left of the pic is the new one. I set out at a nice pace keeping an eye on him and asking every now and then.. He is a very good MTBiker and strong as well just new to the road bike.

The ride? https://www.strava.com/activities/1973871539

If you don't click on it let me tell you it was 61 km, 650 meters of climbing and an average speed of 31 km/h 

Temperature? Don't hate me... 19 average at 4 pm.

See you tomorrow...! There should be mountains.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Nov 2018)

Sunday's ride. There was no frost forecast on Saturday night as far as I could tell from any weather site and no sign of any on Sunday morning and my thermometer confirmed the minimum overnight temperature as 5C. The cooncil however had other ideas and had chucked enough salt on the roads to satisfy a sumo wrestler with a severe garden slug problem. That would normally mean the summer bike is left at home, but as it needs a good wash down before its winter strip down I took it out anyway for one last ride. I successfully managed to get home without being too knackered or cold to give it that much needed wash. 
For 15 miles or so north of the Roman fort at Trimontium the line of their road is uncertain. This is one of the candidates, a road documented in medieval times that may have been built on top of a roman road. It also heads straight towards Trimontium, or their signal station on Eildon Hill North, which is the left of the two hills visible from here.






And looking north - 






One of these days I'll buy a mountain bike and explore this road, but today I only crossed it a right angles and kept to the tarmac (and salt). 

Further east it was becoming a bit hazy. There was still some mist in the Teviot valley that hadn't cleared. This view looks south over Teviotdale towards the Cheviots and the border. 





Further west again the low hazy sunshine made for quite an atmospheric shot. 





Sunday's map - 






33.00 miles @ 13.8 mph, 2649 feet up and down.


----------



## pjd57 (20 Nov 2018)

Chilly morning in Glasgow.
Joined up with Free wheel north for a run over to Bellahouston park.

Pleased to see that Strava is working properly on my new phone. Last one was more straight lines than anything else so it's been ditched after only 4 months. ( Nokia 5 )




16 mile round trip including a lap of the cycle track.


----------



## hondated (20 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5420990, member: 9609"]A wild day over the moors, pics make it look quite nice but the windward section over the top was brutal
View attachment 435322
View attachment 435323
View attachment 435324
View attachment 435325
View attachment 435326
View attachment 435327
View attachment 435328
View attachment 435329
View attachment 435330
[/QUOTE]
I know I have said before User9609 but I just have to say it again. Every time I see your reports featuring this bike it makes me realise that you just do not need the latest expensive steed to get out there and enjoy yourself.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (20 Nov 2018)

A segment battle between a group of friends so...

Just to get a personal best and to beat someone else from town… We have a competition going on with the local guys.

Prize? 6 1 liter beer bottles on Sunday.

Result?






Where did I ride to?






Remember this place?






The ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/1975555559

The problem is that now everyone is going to be tackling this segment from that group of friends..


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Nov 2018)

Slow But Determined said:


> Ah!! Pastel de nata, absolutely love them, four for a Euro at our local supermarket in Portugal, just out of interest what do they charge in a UK cafe?



A bit more than a Euro for four.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2018)

It was a wet commute home last night, at 22:30

Looks like it's going to be a wet ride later too (days-off today/tomorrow)


----------



## slow scot (21 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5447554, member: 9609"]thankyou - I do often think about getting a new bike, something a lot lighter for the hills would be good, But then I do get myself attached to old machines whether it be Vans, trucks, lawn mowers or bikes. I get a lot of pleasure out of just keeping them going. And I'm not really sure if a high tech modern bike would be less maintenance (probably more)

so its a win win win, I get to ride through some wonderful countryside, keep an old machine going at the same time, and best of all its cheap[/QUOTE]
Fair enough, but you do use a state of the art Cateye Mity3 computer!


----------



## Old jon (21 Nov 2018)

Well, I have been accused of optimism before and I certainly exercised it this morning. Amongst other things the weather was wet and a ride was wanted. So I waited till the rain stopped. And off I did go.

It was cold. The thought was to warm up along the towpath, after the Holbeck Navigation Exercise, but it was not until half way up Cardigan Road that the circulation was doing well and things were moving properly. Right and left to ride up Otley Road all the way to Lawnswood and then turn right to ride along Church Lane towards Adel Dam. Decision to make after this, turn left for Golden Acre Park or straight on for the delights of Eccup? The place sounding like a problem of wind was chosen.



The road leads on to the end of Eccup reservoir and then to the A 61. Take the right turn, and at the lights turn left onto Wigton Lane. Big mansion country leads the way to Slaid Hill and another right and left goes to Shadwell. Oh ‘eck, I’ve ridden enough miles, am running out of time and I am repeating a bit of the last ride I did. All miles count, so Gatelands Lane it is and along to the A 58. Did the usual whizz from the Ring Road but the ride towards the town centre suffered a diversion, quite a length of Roseville Road was cordoned off. Probably added a whole 200 yards to my journey of 22 miles this morning, but that is fine. Over the Aire again, through a bit of Hunslet and up the road to home. A grin for reaching the end of the street, knowing how warm the house is that is now in sight. Another good one.

Garmin Cartography


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Nov 2018)

John B rolled up at the exact moment I turned up in Upton. Pete M appeared very soon after. Cold and damp meant we altered the route to a shorter one. So Fladbury was the thought. Things got a tad painful for Pete as his hands froze up. We almost shortened things again but John's spare gloves did the trick. With the rain being in an off on mode we didn't get too wet, just damp. The cafe appeared and we were grateful for some refuge.

Eventually we had to depart. The clouds were parting and even some blue could be seen overhead. We cracked on up onto the flanks of Bredon Hill for our standard run back by the Combertons. Pete returned John's gloves as he left us at Upton while I lead John on my usual quiet way back which, apparently, he doesn't ride very often. Quite a good ride despite the cold and wet. Certainly better than watching the weather from indoors. 53 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Nov 2018)

A quick, well steady, circular commute back to the home office this morning, cold, and then wet the last couple of miles. After a heavy NEBOSH session a break for lunch was 5 miles into town and back.
Exam day tomorrow...


----------



## nickyboy (21 Nov 2018)

Sunny with a chilly easterly last Sunday. Everyone otherwise engaged so embarked on a long solo Peak District ride

Off up Snake Pass into a 20mph headwind near the top. Bottom gear (36-28) despite it only being 7%. Not the toughest climb of the day however....

Made it to Bradwell and took on "The Beast". 1.4km averaging 11% with a section above 20%. Really hard climbing.






Onto Buxton with a nice lunch at Pavilion Cafe






Up over the Cat and Fiddle. Down via Bollington, Poynton Marple and home to Glossop

62 miles all in with 5,300ft of climbing.

Went to watch Culture Club that evening and still managed a modest groove


----------



## derrick (21 Nov 2018)

Managed to get out for a little 25 miles lunch time, was a bit of a wind blowing. Getting the climbing bike ready for Calpe, Have not used it much this year as i prefere the aero bike, Had to change a few things when i got back, ready for another outing as soon as we get a few hours of descent weather.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1977069631#kudos


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Nov 2018)

Just the usual commute,no fun other than passing the gridlock into Bolton. Need a fun ride soon


----------



## Old jon (21 Nov 2018)

skudupnorth said:


> Need a fun ride soon



Vote for that, and I had one this morning!!


----------



## C R (22 Nov 2018)

10 mile circuit at lunchtime. A tad cool, but sunny when I set off. It started getting misty almost from the start, and by the time I got back it was grey, gloomy and a good three degrees cooler. 

I enjoyed myself though, and now ready for the afternoon skypes.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Nov 2018)

Cold morning in Glasgow , nothing planned , but Mrs had a couple errands lined up for me.
So a pleasant run down the canal from Maryhill to Anniesland then on to Partick then along the Kelvin to Woodlands to get something printed.
Finished my loop on the Kelvin then back on to the canal .

12 chilly but pleasant miles


----------



## Jon George (22 Nov 2018)

Felt the need for some sort of ride today, so stuck on the winter boots and took Patsy #3 The Hybrid for a spin around some of the parks of Ipswich. I don't know if it's psychological, or 'marginal gains' territory, but being clipped in on a hybrid in everyday clothing gives me a little more punch to race around. I think I surprised a few motorists by keeping up with the traffic.

Gloomy weather, but I came back home feeling happy.


----------



## Old jon (23 Nov 2018)

A cold and misty morning here in Leeds, and an early ( ish ) physiotherapy appointment for me so as has become the habit off I go on the fixed. With the full intention of riding more miles than were needed on the return journey.

This did not happen, mostly because of the temperature outdoors. Walking to the bike racks, unlocking it, lights back on and all that lost any warmth I might have carried from the physiotherapy department. Slowing down for the first time, ‘What is that noise?’ Nothing stuck in the tyre or on the rim so ride on. Brake, noise, look again. One brake shoe a millimetre high, or thereabouts, and has overlapped the rim to touch the tyre. A dilemma. If I stop now and move the brake block I have even colder hands. If I ride on, how much damage will the tyre suffer? Solution, go home, put things right in the warmth of the house. So, eight miles after leaving home, there I am back again after eight miles, complete with silly grin. Both brake shoes not as tight as I would have liked them to be, something else to check, monthly should be often enough.

These maps do teach me things. Just off the top right of this one is a Yorkshire Water Authority covered reservoir. I thought I knew that area . . .


----------



## colly (23 Nov 2018)

Old jon said:


> These maps do teach me things. Just off the top right of this one is a Yorkshire Water Authority covered reservoir. I thought I knew that area . . .
> 
> View attachment 440037



Wherabouts is that then Jon ?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Nov 2018)

Grey, cold and damp. I girded my loins and headed out on the standard loop. Several other riders were out and about and everyone seemed OK to say "Hi". The run south was fine and even the hilly bits were OK. There were no views from Woolridge today. Just a deep murk laying all around. The trouble started down on the Hams where a nagging chill wind hindered my northerly progress. It was quite miserable really but I've ridden in worse. It was just a question of turning the pedals and making steady progress. Little else to report on this one other than Raven, Buzzard (very close indeed) and winter Thrushes. I was glad to get back into the warm at the end. 47 smiles (including some grimaces) today.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Nov 2018)

I spent the day plumbing and dry lining, so my ride today was a mere 3.8 miles to the plumbers merchants for some pipe fittings. Hopefully get a decent ride in tomorrow....


----------



## gbb (23 Nov 2018)

13 miles on the roadbike last night around town during rush hour, I used to like it at that time when I commuted locally, busy, makes you alert. Felt good despite having the sneezes a few times recently but no cold has developed so all good.
28 miles on the ebike today, commuting for a change, temps good, not too much traffic although 50 to 60 mph passing cars and vans isn't that much fun...No problems though.
As I was leaving work at 15.30, Vika, assistant line manager saw me getting ready the bike....
'Colin, where do you live ?' 
'Peterborough '
'FFS ..are you crazy?'
'Its 14 miles, an hours ride, no problem
'Did you ride to work this morning ?' 
'Errr, yeah '
'You're crazy '


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Nov 2018)

Wetter than a wet thing that got wet, this precipitation wasn't forecast but luckily I had my waterproof jacket. Still not nice when it's 2oc


View: https://youtu.be/G-udqc8BktA


----------



## Old jon (23 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Wherabouts is that then Jon ?



Not far from Harehills Park, have a squint at the map.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Nov 2018)

A few days off for me - days off? what's that??  decided to get my bum in gear and do some non commuting outings.
As the most used cycling routes in the area pass right by my work, I had to head into work again! 
I joined Freewheel North at the Green Friday's ride, it was 16 of us today, heading, in a very roundabout way, to Lambhill Stables, a cafe cum cycling hub on the Forth and Clyde canal.
Today the leader exceeded himself on a route of twisty, muddy, slippery segregated paths: all the bits off road around Glasgow I dislike most were included on this ride 
The weather was a balmy 7 degrees, the company great, good to see friends I had not seen for months due to my shift work.
Some pictures at Lambhill, with a view of the Possil march nature reserve behind the cafe, and what's left of the Antonine walls of roman era.













Here is Rocket Man, made of rubbish discarded along the canal:




A view of the nature reserve, just behind Rocket Man.
Possil lake, home of all kinds of birds and other wildlife: you'd have to walk 30 min to it, maybe one day I'll leave the bike at the hub to do this.






The return to the city route had an unexpected twist: we left the canal, rode up a short hill, then were faced with the most spectacular view of Glasgow:




Lovely ... but the descend, supposed to be part of a new cycling facility, is paved with gravel!
My cycling skills are not up to this 


For the locals, this is Hamilton hill, nowhere near Hamilton by the way.
This path leads to Speirs Warf, then to town or to the west end via some dubious cycle routes.
Anyway, that was about 20 miles.
When we got back to the Green I was feeling a wee bit rattled inside, this ride was a bit beyond my capabilities (I can't do twisty turns), so I decided to carry on along the Clyde to Cambuslang, the next town after Rutherglen, where I live.
This is a lovely ride, on woodland along the river.
I stopped in Morrisson's for some cake to take home  then retraced my tracks, having considered briefly joining the main road instead.
It would have been half of the distance to get home, but twice the stress due to the heavy traffic, so I went back along the path.
Another 13 miles, got home de-stressed.
longest mileage I've done for a few months, planning the same tomorrow 
The river path to Cambuslang:





Cake!!!!


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2018)

Old jon said:


> Not far from Harehills Park, have a squint at the map.
> 
> View attachment 440113


Thanks Jon. Yes of course, Yorkshire Water had offices along Harehills Lane. It's a supermarket now. ( Isn't everywhere?)


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2018)

A busy day ahead so if I wanted to grab a ride I needed to get out and back early. I decided to do a route I've done before which is from the lowest to the highest elevation in Leeds. It never ceases to amaze me that even at 5.30/6.00am places in the centre are still thumping with music and people are out drinking and having a good time. Probably after a good night before hand..............or maybe getting in an early start. Who can say?

So a 5.30 start in the dark and straight down into Leeds and the lowest spot in by the canal basin.
From there it was around City Square under the gaze of the Black Prince:





past the Leeds General Infirmary and straight onto Otley Road going north, making for the highest spot in Leeds which is Cookridge Tower in......er? Cookridge.






Apart from a dip going through Headingley it's uphill all the way so it's a bit of a leg stretcher. Down and up again and into the centre of Bramhope, a right and down to Otley Road again but back towards town.
Up King Lane past the quarry, around the reservoir at Eccup and back home. The darkness just being edged out a tad by the sun still below the easter horizon.

Set for the day now.

22 miles with about 1300ft of up. Fixed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/29756085


Photos by courtesy of Wiki.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Nov 2018)

Just before I left the house I decided to put a base layer on and pit my Buff in my pocket.... a good decision!

Out destination was St Ives. Along the way through Connington we saw several fields brim full of Lapwing. There were also big flocks of mixed thrushes about. The Gloucester cattle were there too.

Once in St Ives we stopped at Tom’s Cakes. I had carrot and orange, Jo had an Eccles cake





They tasted as good as they looked!

Down the busway passing a multitude of ducks and mute swans. We departed the busway in Oakington.

“Dry Drayton or Girton?” I asked...

“Dry Drayton” was the reply. The direct route then....

Along for a mile then up over the A14 bridge and down to find the road being dug up as part of the A14 works. About turn, back a mile and through Girton! I should never listen to her!

Almost 32 miles once home, both of us with chilly feet!

https://www.strava.com/activities/1982247034


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2018)

Out today for a lunch meeting with big sister at nice pie at 12.30 so out for a couple of hours first .Fairly standard Saturday loop out to Gaddesby just before nice pie as I was rejoining the main road a velomobile ( a recumbent with full fairings ) flew by . I tried to chase it down despite doing over 28mph he was still going away from me  boy was he shifting . I want a go in one . Got to nice pie with 31 miles in the bag I'm 16 miles from home so need to find a 3 extra miles on the way home to get a imperial half century in I'm not obsessed with distance at all . After refuelling with my regular beans on toast it's back out on the back .Paudy lane downhill was a great today with a tailwind for a change on to Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Swithland and home 51 miles . Bit chilly but just about got the clothing right


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Nov 2018)

Another grey day. Sara P and Steve E in the Green. We headed off but Derek B called so I stopped for a quick chat. That meant I was chasing the other two. I caught up just as we came to a stop in Upton. John G, Pete M, Jules H and Margaret PR were waiting. Steve called the Apperley run to Tewkesbury. John had only come for the chat so headed in the opposite direction after I'd been delayed chatting with him. So I had another chase on my hands. Pete and Margaret were rolling a bit slower for me so I made it on after the Tunnel Hill ramp. Our route was fairly standard and despite dead legs I was riding with the group OK. That changed when we hit the headwind section into Tewkesbury. I just couldn't get the pedals round. Traffic in Tewkesbury allowed me to get back almost and then we were at the cafe. June P was there so we had a chat mostly about Ralph R who is undergoing cancer treatment. So far so good. After much chat we took to the loop by the White Rabbit. Jules headed back with Sara at Upton while Margaret was home. Pete gave Steve a lift which left little old me to ride back on my lonesome. That was fine as I just wanted to roll at my own pace. 44 smiles.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Nov 2018)

The plan was a day off of DIY, but it didn't quite work out. More bathroom stuff, but I did get out after lunch to take SWMBO library books back before a bimble into Egham for dinner bits. Another nearly today, this one didn't even bother looking, about 2 mins in, sorry for the rude word...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Nov 2018)

Nothing too exciting today: just riding to work and back with a bit of exploring on the way:

Cycle to tram stop on the Xtracycle, catch tram a bit of the way into Stuttgart.
Decided that as it's Saturday and the roads are empty I'd get off the tram a bit sooner and try a different route to work.
Ride down a residential street to traffic lights expected to wait for ages because I always have to on pedestrian lights here, but the lights changed quite quickly.
Rolled along a slightly more busy road for about 2k, scarcely slower than traffic, so a car following me just catches up at Galbenberg (part of Stuttgart).
Turn onto main road through Galbenberg, car behind roars past then has to wait for a Porsche to turn, blocking the road where a bike could have got through easily.
Wave at driver through window.
The Porsche driver gets himself sorted out and the car in front accelerates away.It's still downhill, so I can easily pace him. He filters right at a junction with the main road out of Stuttgart, and I filter left. As everyone else is filtering right, I pass him again.
Wave at driver again. He ignores me.
Expect a long wait again, and again the lights change very fast. Cross main road and turn under the archway to work. Unlock door, take bike down into theatre and park it in the light booth...
The point of riding the Xtracycle was that I can carry the frame for the slowly developing randonneur bike, so on the return I strap the frame with newly welded gear bosses onto the Xtracycle and ride up the hill.
Riding down uphill on a very narrow residential street with cars parked on the left hand side. A BMW comes the other way, and instead of waiting decided to drive towards me. On my side of the road, down a gap barely wider then a BMW. When we meet he waves me to the side.
I point out that there's about 20cm of space between his car and the pavement.
He reluctantly reverses so I can pass.
I wave to say thank you.
He ignores me too.
Up hill, overtake a large bloke on a very old mountain bike. He asks if I'm riding an Ebike. Feel guilty that I'm about to get on a tram.
Reach tram stop. Bike on tram. Up hill, Ride the last bit over the fields...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2018)

Missus went to London today, as I'm taking her to the station I told her I didn't feel like going for a long ride 

Get home around 7am and decide to head out and see how I feel. I had three routes planned. 65 miler to Derby train station, an 85 miler also to Derby station (courtesy of @tallliman) and a 105 miler that didn't go to Derby station.

Pretty much the first 55 miles or so are identical on all three routes so load the 105 mile route and set off. After 10 miles or so I'm getting into the mood of it and decide I'm going to do at least the 65 miler.

Very easy first 40 odd miles, very flat and not a lot of wind. Then I hit the climbing and the headwind, it was only 15 miles or so, but I seemed to be constantly going up, into a wind and the roads were narrow and muddy, by the time I got to the turning point for the 85 mile route I turned to go into Derby leaving me with the 65 miler or the 105 miler option

As I headed into Derby it started to rain and I was ready to go to the station, but as quickly as that it stopped, so I carried on. Got onto a fantastic cycle path along the Derwent and behind Pride Park, some parts of it were wide enough for a car and the tarmac was perfect.

Cycle paths took me all the way to Swarkestone, where I went over the fantastic causeway before climbing through Melbourne and up to Breedon. 75 miles done and I was at the cafe. Can of Fanta, cup of coffee and a sausage and tomato sandwich later I was ready for the last climb of the day. Through Tonge, out to Hathern and then a straight run into Loughborough along the A6 before heading to Cossington and through the parks for a nice flat run home

When I picked our lass up she asked me how far I went, 105 miles I replied. "Nutter," was hers.


@13 rider - if you get as far as Derby tomorrow there were signs up saying the main cycle paths were closed for a race - might be the same one we hit t'other year

https://www.strava.com/activities/1982284758


----------



## tallliman (24 Nov 2018)

Those roads to the west of Derby are all like that to be fair....small and muddy. Lovely lanes for a summers day though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Nov 2018)

tallliman said:


> Those roads to the west of Derby are all like that to be fair....small and muddy. Lovely lanes for a summers day though!



A good job I didn't bother to clean the bike before hand, looks like I've been cyclocrossing on it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Nov 2018)

tallliman said:


> Those roads to the west of Derby are all like that to be fair....small and muddy. Lovely lanes for a summers day though!



This is about to start here: we have no hedges or fences and ploughing tractors turn around on the roads leaving a right mess.

And of course I find this out when I'm riding to work in the dark.

Oh, and in the early morning the lumps are often frozen solid...


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2018)

Thanks @Supersuperleeds my route is all roads I think


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


>




I always watch New Minis because from experience they tend to be badly driven. Looks like it's an international phenomenon.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Nov 2018)

Just a couple of commutes today going to work definitely easier than the return mostly due to a bit of a headwind and two panniers full of stuff.

Nice 'recovery' snack and beverage after though;


----------



## delb0y (24 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5450751, member: 9609"]
my one and only pic from tonight - Just in England with the border being in the centre of the river.
View attachment 440125
[/QUOTE]

Stunning pic, Reiver!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Nov 2018)

I could get used to having days off 
A wee 30 (29 really ) miles with some of the Glasgow Belles on Bikes, very mellow social ride along traffic free lanes, on a dull and drizzly day.
We left the city at Glasgow Green to head to Paisley on route 7.
This is the second time one of the women turns up on an EBike and I'm faster than them on my pedal tank ... maybe time to change forum name? 
The bird bath in my garden had iced up, I was expecting some icy patches along the route, all good though, just slimy leaves to watch out for.
The well known terracotta fountain at the People's Palace, in Glasgow Green, a starting point for many of our rides:




Pollock park, wet and overcast, is still a nice ride. We rode through it on our way to Paisley.





Who is storing tensa barriers poles in the bike park??



A view from Bells bridge taken on our return, the sun was trying to make an appearance. Didn't last long.
From left to right:
The newly built Radisson Red, the North Rotunda (a restaurant complex), the famous Glasgow Crane, the Hilton Garden inn, the "Squiggly" bridge, some houses and the Premier Inn across the Clyde.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2018)

Annual-leave today, but for 'family reasons', so no ride to even think about

Days-off. for next week, are Mon/Tues. so possibly out?




colly said:


> A busy day ahead so if I wanted to grab a ride I needed to get out and back early. I decided to do a route I've done before which is from the lowest to the highest elevation in Leeds


I'd have thought there were lower points in Leeds, than City Square
Unless you're counting inside the old 'Bar Stones'?

Looking at it, simply with a 'LS' postcode, I'd think around Allerton Bywater??



colly said:


> So a 5.30 start in the dark and straight down into Leeds and the lowest spot in by the canal basin.
> From there it was around City Square under the gaze of the Black Prince:
> View attachment 440138


A lovely piece of Victoriana



colly said:


> past the Leeds General Infirmary and straight onto Otley Road going north, making for the highest spot in Leeds which is Cookridge Tower in......er? Cookridge.
> 
> View attachment 440139


I thought I had a couple of aerial photographs of the Comms Tower, taken on a return flight from Malta (last month), but the best I can do is St Peters/River AIre, & Tetley Museum (if is still in use as that?)


----------



## colly (25 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'd have thought there were lower points in Leeds, than City Square
> Unless you're counting inside the old 'Bar Stones'?



I think your'e right, Allerton Bywater is probably around 150ft lower in fact, maybe more. But for convenience I just took it from Leeds City.
Even then I didn't come right past the lowest spot in practice. Within 30ft or so vertically..


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Nov 2018)

A quick write up from a short ride.

Up this morning with the best of intentions, forecast for chilly but dry.
Set off just after 9, with a bit of drizzle in the air. Within half a mile I stopped to put my waterproof jacket on.
Carried on up Coal Road and Skeltons Lane into a stiff breeze and strengthning rain.
Ah well, I'm out now and I won't get any dryer turning for home, so on down Sandhills into Thorner.
Into the village and the rain continued and by the time I reached the Mexborough Arms I was really feeling the cold, so turned up Carr Lane with the dual intention of 1) the climb would warm me up and 2) I could head for home if the weather didn't improve.
Marginally warmer but considerably damper at the junction with Wetherby Road, I turned for home, back up Coal Road and then added a loop around to at least try to make the mileage look respectable.

*8.8 miles* in *46 mins* at an average of just *12.0 mph* with just *367 ft *climbed and a chilly average temperature of just *2.0 °C*

Still, every mile counts and as I type this, the sun is trying to peek through the clouds so I might not get soaked walking the dog this afternoon...

Sorry, no photos as I didn't stop, but here's the map to end:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2018)

Missus didn't want to go out for a ride this morning 

So used the excuse of having to drop some paperwork off a couple of miles away for a short ride. 24 miles later back home watching the cricket. 

Saw more people out on bikes in an hour and half this morning than I did in nearly seven hours yesterday. I presume people getting a ride in before the impending rain we have forecast for most of next week.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Nov 2018)

A mountain bike Billy no mates ride today.
I did the Wimpole and Hayley Wood ride today, but I did it in reverse to the normal route. 
At the start of the ride the sky was quite glum





Along the Wimpole Way I stopped to take a pic of these beauties 




Just before I entered the Wimpole driveway I had to stop to take a pic of the workforce having a day off 




Through the Sunday morning day trippers and out the other side.
Arrington church was looking beautiful 




Up Croydon Hill,seeing 17% on my Garmin... steep for Cambs and along to Hatley. As I rejoined the bridle way a bloke was coming the other way. I stopped to eat a biscuit and we had a chat for a minute or so.
Eventually I ended up at the back of Hayley Wood




Home via the Red House track and Caldecott Highfields





Saw some good birds today. Fieldfare, Redwing, Buzzard and the star of the day was a Sparrowhawk that I pushed along for a while. I heard 3 great spotted woodpeckers on the ride, but didn’t see one!

I was tired and hungry once home. 26.5 soft miles


https://www.strava.com/activities/1984093669


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Nov 2018)

Nice 14 mile woods ride with the good lady,she's getting used to the new Levo fsr .
Cold day but only my feet were numb..


----------



## Donger (25 Nov 2018)

Another nice club ride today. 35.6 miles for me in cold and breezy but dry weather. Out through Upton St Leonards and up Nut Hill, before descending down into Brockworth and then up the second (and last) big climb of the day up Dog Lane near Witcombe. We were meant to cut across Cheltenham next, but people kept taking wrong turns and the peloton just couldn't keep together, so we abandoned our Keystone Cops routine and made straight for the Aviator café at Gloucestershire Airport. Then back via Hatherley, Twigworth, Sandhurst and Kingsholm before cutting through Gloucester Docks and picking our way through the traffic tailbacks near the car park for the Christmas market. That was quite possibly my last ride in shorts this year, but these are my vary favourite conditions - cold but not actually freezing - and it was nice to be able to ride in shorts one last time. Another nice ride in great company. Audaxing again next week, so I'll have to hope the weather holds up. One more metric century ride to go.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## TigerT (25 Nov 2018)

It's getting pretty cold here in Zürich, this time last year, the bikes were already packed away for the winter, but not this year. I'm determined to keep riding even if it isn't as far as in summer. Most of my rides in the last couple of weeks have been short evening rides in the local area 10 - 15km's.

Today, however, I got a call from a friend wanting to go out, so we decided on a trip over to Winterthur. I started out from home in Zürich and headed over to Dubendorf to meet my friend, only to get a call saying he was going back home to get better gloves, so I had a 20 minute wait in the cold! He eventually turned up and we headed up through Wangen woods into Effretikon and then on to Winterthur. It was -1 degree, damp and foggy for most of the way, so coffee was definitely required. After a large Vanilla Latte and some carrot cake my feet were starting to get some feeling back, so we headed back outside. 

It's surprising how a small temperature change can make such a difference - it was now 2 degrees and it actually seemed warmer. It was still cloudy, but the fog had cleared, so the ride back was a lot more pleasant. 

Enjoyed the ride despite the cold - Always nicer when you've got someone to ride with - Takes your mind off freezing feet!



Feeling a bit warmer after a coffee


Selfie on the way home


Emerging from Wangen Woods


And here is the map


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Annual-leave today, but for 'family reasons', so no ride to even think about
> Days-off. for next week, are Mon/Tues. so possibly out?




As stated no ride, very late morning brought a trip to Wetherby in car, with wife, father-in-law, sister-in-law (daughter at b/fs)
So, we weren't all sitting house, staring at each other...

I took the old route from here, with no A1
I had considered the 'old A1' (Great North Road) & heading over to join it at Ferrybridge, but just went up through Castleford, up Barnsdale Road, up _Mary Pannall Hill,_
Over Peckfield Bar (where A63 crosses) to HookMoor

Through Aberford (old route of 'GNR') to Bramham Cross-Roads
The actual cross-roads, or part of it, is still there!! (if you where to look)

Up, what is now, Paradise Lane, to Bramham, over the 'new' A1, running parallel to it, on the old road, & entering Wetherby on, what was, the slip-road off the (dual-carriageway) A1!!

Sadly it widdled it down, so the stroll around was somewhat curtailed. & taking fish & chips from the 'Whaler', to sit by the Wharfe with them, transmuted into sitting upstairs in the restaurant, which has quadrupled(?) in size since I was last up there

Still managed plenty of pictures though!!!


And, back via Thorpe Arch, with a nip into the trading estate, where I was pleased to see that the ordnance dumps (partially buried) are still in use as units
It was built/adapted, from the WW2 Royal Ordnance Factory

Also, as we left, there's still the slit-shelters, between earth walls!!


What did surprise me was the amount of riders about, on decent looking bikes
No mudguards (up to them), & in dull clothing (black, mainly)

Again, 'their decision', but they were disappearing into the gloom/rain


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Nov 2018)

Having had rides of only single figures the past couple of days due to DIY, I found myself a good bit behind on the miles if I'm going to get to 8000 by the end of the year. Togged up with winter longs and thermal top (too warm in the end) and a nice brisk ride out to Walton before heading back through Chobham, 28 miles in the bag.
Another 10 miles into work tonight and I'm getting back on track, about 770 miles to go...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Nov 2018)

It was cold, very cold.
It was gloomy, very gloomy.
Four Glasgow Belles went for a ride, one of them had not ridden her bike for umpteen years, still, she managed 25 miles.
Leaving Glasgow green, we went along the Clyde, up the bridge over the motorway, swiftly passed through Kelvingrove Park, tehn joined the canal path at Maryhill to Clydebank leisure centre.
On a clear day the views there are magnificent, sadly today it stayed overcast.
A faster return by the Scotstoun segregated path back into the city, taking in various landmarks.
A new route for some at a leisurely pace: I did hear "Pat, you're going too fast!" but it must have been my hearing ....
Ah, I think my back wheel's bearings are shot ... knock, knock, knock ...

The meeting point, Glasgow's People's Palace, this is across the Terracotta Fountain I posted yesterday.
It houses a museum, a cafe and small botanic gardens at the rear.





Bridge over the motorway, from the riverside to the top of the city.



Along the canal path







The view at Clydebank.
This used to be shipyards. After the shipyards closed, the area lay abandoned for many years. A regeneration program has been underway along several bits of the Clyde, the plan is one day to make it possible to cycle or walk all the way from Glasgow to the shores of Loch Lomond.
At the moment, one has to leave the Clyde at what was Glasgow Harbor - now a residential area, then follow the canal and a disused railway line to Loch Lomond.
Looking towards Dumbarton: on a clear day you can see the Erskine bridge on the skyline, today just rain clouds!





Looking back towards Glasgow: there is still a gap in the riverside path of around 5 miles.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2018)

After a long week at work and a day out at Rockingham yesterday for its last ever race meeting (I was also there for its first in 2001), today was very much a slow start and I didn't get out of the house until nearly 12:30.

Yet another unplanned ride with the only intention being to complete the monthly 50 mile ride to contiunue the 50km/50 mile/100km triple challenge (only missed the 50 miler in March so far). It was another of those cold, grey days with low cloud and a cold easterly that Suffolk does so well at this time of the year and I started by heading out on one of my usual meandering routes out to Martlesham before turning east across to Little Bealings & Great Bealings, Tuddenham & Westerfield. I then headed up towards Henley before cutting back to Claydon, down to Bramford and skitring around, and then doubling back into, Sproughton and the traffic light hell that is Ipswich. Once out of there via the road past the cemetery it was a simle ride home through Bucklesham to complete the challenge.



And the last ever race grid formation from Rockingham on Saturday - I wont miss the climb up the stairs to the top of the grandstand!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Nov 2018)

*And so the important day of last week arrived (for me)*


As I mentioned last week we had a "friendly" competition going on with a group of friends from town.

The challenge was to climb up a segment of 7.1 km as fast as everyone could and the best times recorded in Strava would win a 6 liter pack of beer (litronas)

So we woke up to a chilly Sunday and grey, as we rolled out of the park the very little tiny drizzle started, it never got any worst, it didn’t get better till much later either.

The group was 7 riders strong and and competition was on when we hit the bottom of the climb. By them we had like 37 minutes warm up ride, easy with a few efforts to wake up the muscles. I told everyone to take off.. I had to take a nature break any how.

They had a good 3 minutes advantage on me when I started climbing as fast as I could, I remember seen over 400W here a few times before the climb gives you a little rest, I would pay for this early effort later.

Caught them after 7 minutes, they were going easy, some tired and some knowing they had no chance of winning just came to see the show or out for a ride. Me? I was a man on a mission!!

At this point one of the guys jumped on my wheel and rode with me for the nex 17 minutes that I had left, do the math.. 17 + 7 = 24…24.43 is how long it took me.

The final result???






19 farking seconds short..!!! Grrrr…!!!! I told Paco I would be back at the end of the month.. Training month that is.

Our winner? 27 years old and 70 kilos… (hat young skinny people you know..)
Not the best pic but I think the camera reflected how I was seen stuff after the effort…






The rest of the guys coming up..






Nice pic of Juan.. He was sick so he came for the fun of it..






Heading back down, you can see it is wet.






After that we really didn’t get want to get wet anymore so we decided to head closer to home to stay within reach of the beer home.

We stopped at a nice park to see the water come out from a natural spring, remember this is a dry part of the world and this spring hasn’t show up in the last 13 years, we had a lot of rain lately, bad for riding but great for nature and the farmers.

Here are a few shots…






Like this one..






All that water comes from the spring











The spring is located under the mustard color building on the right…






We finished the ride short after this stop, bar was too close and we were happy with what we had done.

The Ride and rest of the pictures are here: https://www.strava.com/activities/1984073792#49976236342


----------



## Old jon (26 Nov 2018)

Well, the sun was shining, which is often a good sign around here. Mind, it was well cold also so there were no silly thoughts about me riding great distances. A mental route map of something like 22 miles was almost accurate, twenty three and a half it turned out to be.

Once started it was even colder, but the roads were fair quiet even around Holbeck. Briskly away from there to pedal through Hunslet and up the roundabout decorated hill to John O’ Gaunts. Left onto Holmesly Lane for the drop down past the train station at Woodlesford and left again to head for Swillington. Those two hills after crossing the river are becoming a little bit easier on the legs, and they certainly raised body temperature nicely. Straight across the Garforth roundabout and yet another left at the lights to head for Barwick in Elmet.



This is an anticlockwise ride, all those left turns and there are more to come! In Barwick turn left again and ride to Scholes. There seems to be more up than down along this stretch, at the end of which is yet another left. Along the A 64 for a few hundred yards and then at last a right turn. Followed by a left onto Skeltons Lane. And yet another left at the end of Red Hall Lane onto the A 58. After Wheee! down Boot Hill ( but only 33 mph ) turn right to pass the Oakwood Clock on the way to the edge of Leeds’ town centre and the everlasting roadworks at the bottom of Eastgate. Escape to cross the Aire again, the shortcut through Hunslet to Dewsbury Road and on to home. Freezing left foot did not stop the smile at arriving after a damp ride.

A map. All the words have to stand on something.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Nov 2018)

A quickish one this morning before I had to do things. I'd thought about doing 30ish miles but shortly after setting out it started to rain so I decided to cut it a bit shorter and the route ended up as Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Berrington (via the flatter A458 route I tried the other day), Condover again then back via the direct way.

It was already a bit cold, damp and gloomy out and having that rain start a couple of miles or so into the ride didn't help matters at all, however I carried, on determined to get some decent kind of mileage out of it and the rain did ease off. By this point though I'd already comitted to the shorter route so decided to carry on with it.

There were a few other cyclists out braving the conditions as well, including a group of about ten which I presume was a club outing. Near Concord College I disturbed a merlin which took off from the hedge and headed along the road ahead of me for a bit (haven't seen one of those in ages), then later on a buzzard lazily crossed the road ahead of me just above hedge height.

The sun did start to break through towards the end of the ride which just lifted the mood nicely for the finish. The bike will want a good clean as most of the roads had a film of mud on them. They'll probably be like that 'til the spring now.

23.9 miles at 13 mph average on a more pleasant ride than you might have expected from the conditions.

Sorry, no photos today.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Nov 2018)

Nowt but the joys of commuting for night shifts. Got the clothing proper wrong last night and tonight and cooked in both directions! Ho hum, at least it should be right for the ride home in the morning. Forecast is dire for the rest of the week so I may falter and bring the van as the week goes on


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Nov 2018)

A very foggy ride home this morning which meant it was cold and wet. Had to remove the glasses as they just got covered in moisture and made visibility even worse. On the plus side, a local loop to add a couple of miles saw me reach my 2018 target of 7,300 miles (20 miles/day), in fact I'm now over it by 0.1 mile


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> A very foggy ride home this morning which meant it was cold and wet. Had to remove the glasses as they just got covered in moisture and made visibility even worse. On the plus side, a local loop to add a couple of miles saw me reach my 2018 target of 7,300 miles (20 miles/day), in fact I'm now over it by 0.1 mile


Well done


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2018)

*Bike selected;* CGR
*Weather;* cold, quite damp, breezy
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise


I had intended heading towards Ferrybridge, with a view to photographing that particular section of the pre-60's route of the_ 'Great North Road'_
But...……
I'd gone under the M62, at Whitwood Common (jct 31), towards Castleford, up to the roundabout, where the Mining College was (now identi-box houses)
Turning right onto Cutsyke Hill, which is otherwise Leeds Barnsdale Road (1)

Dropping down to the 'King Billy' (a pub that was King William) & straight across at 'Cutsyke lights'
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/369304

Over the level-crossing 'Cutsyke Gates', http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/634097
With a '*'thump'*, into a pothole, that I couldn't avoid due to the van alongside

Up the rise to the new ASDA, at Glasshoughton; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856120
Past that, & round the roundabout, towards Glasshoughton itself, & the climb of Holywell Lane


The rear felt a bit squidgy, over the roughened surface, by the Park, so a quick stop, & a squeeze confirmed
_"Bugger!!"_

The 'PF' had paid a flying visit
No pump, no tube, as I was relying on the superb resistance of the Durano's, & had fitteda new pair recently

So, a quick turn-around & back-track via the shortest route, until it got too soft to ride without damaging the tyre

I got back to roughly where the M62 crosses Cutsyke Road (between jcts 31 & 32)
Old picture, as there's a roundabout here, now, with Premier Way, heading down from ASDA; 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/225569

It was then a walk the 4(?) miles home along the 'Normanton Bypass', passing Havertop, where the new Wakefield Main Police Station is


It started to rain, quite heavily, as I got to about 1/2 mile from home. so not too bad



Investigation, after getting changed, & holding pot of tea, revealed a 'pinch puncture'
Undoubtedly the *'thump*', after the level crossing

Oh well, it happens
1 An oddity of a name, as _Barnsdale_ itself, is where the A639 (to Pontefract, via East Hardwick) leaves the A1.... Barnsdale Bar
Then there's also a Barnsdale Road, between Castleford, to Methley (& onwards to Leeds)
It's also Barnsdale Road, out of Castleford, over the River Aire, & the Aire & Calder Navigation, towards Peckfield Bar, & HookMoor (Aberford)

Modern Castleford & Pontefract, severed the Roman route, hence the Barnsdale Bar, stretch, then the Castleford - HookMoor 
part of this route is still named _'Roman Ridge Road_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2018)

An Oddity


I've looked at the links & URL link, there's nothing I can see that's caused the underlining, as though they're a link
Sorry...…………..


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (27 Nov 2018)

Today was not an amazing ride, today was one of those days you are thankful to have someone to go ride with because otherwise I would be sitting at my desk complaining about how tired I was and how little will to do my training I had.

So a few friends said Pablo lets go for a ride..!! And I love to ride even if I was tired, days like this make a difference. When you push beyond your will and only thanks to the friends.

What did we do? Looked like this.







What that looks like in a profile map you might be wondering..






And why did I go out even if I didn't feel like it?






Now you know very much what I will be doing all week.

The strava link: https://www.strava.com/activities/1987896388#kudos


----------



## galaxy (30 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5456343, member: 9609"]what a wild wild day to be out, there was one windward section I was brought to a halt four times by the sheer ferocity of it.
This big weather is starting to drain me, another 30 miles needed the morrow for this weeks totals - need some new legs, wish the wind would cease

anyway my pics made the day look rather nice - very misleading,, I should have somehow captured the 30 minutes in a bus shelter watching the rain blowing parallel to the ground.

View attachment 440854
View attachment 440855
View attachment 440856
View attachment 440857
[/QUOTE]
Looks so lovely in the pictures.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Nov 2018)

School run this morning. Noticed a smug looking cyclist modelling a Stolen Goat jacket in 4’c. Just a base layer and not much else apparently. Wonder if he’s a cousin of @numbnuts ?


----------



## Mike_P (30 Nov 2018)

Day off work, two different weather forecasts indicated that it would be definitely fine this morning at least so set off usually early for me with the intent to explore the upper reaches of the Washburn Valley. Passing the Army College on Penny Pot Lane nothing seemed to indicate trouble ahead.




Further on the sky changed rapidly




Um.. maybe Little Armscliffe instead with a nice tail wind judging by this cross wind....oh, quick, rain jacket. Actually not that quick as never being the brightness early in the morning it took a good minute or two to work out I needed to stand with my back to the wind to get it on. A quick U turn and headed back in what was quite heavy rain with what seemed to be the odd bit of hail mixed in with in. Quite thankful Penny Pot had been patched / resurfaced this year as the distinct limited visibility from all the rain meant I had no hesitation in going faster than would otherwise been the case previously and managed 3 PRs. By the time I had got home the only bit of clothing not at least damp was the pad of the bib longs which otherwise were soaked through. Stats for what they are worth; 10.4 miles 394ft climbed 13.3mph avg 28.4 mph max.


----------



## Slow But Determined (30 Nov 2018)

Winter bike came out for it's season's debut today. Only a short 20 mile ride but nice not to be covered in mud and other assorted debris thanks to the mudguards.

Forgotten just how heavy it is though, 90 seconds slower on a regular climb of just under a mile which is part of my regular route.

At least it will build up my legs come spring!!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Nov 2018)

A short ride this afternoon to take some advantage of a nice day; only 36 kms in the end,had hoped to go for longer but was late getting out due to other stuff.Nice to ride the Robinson for something other than a commute though.

View from Coveney to Ely with the Cathedral just about visible;






https://www.strava.com/activities/1992782422

In other news a nice coffee and cake(white chocolate and Tahini) at Samovar Tea Room this morning and picked up a new coffee grinder


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Nov 2018)

At last the wind and rain have ceased. Even better the sun was shining. It was time to grab some miles for the first time this week. The lanes were wet as I headed around the northern end of the Hills. The trees have lost all their leaves now after that weather. They stand stark and majestic waiting for Spring. After Munsley some hedge cutting was going on. I picked a thorn up in each tyre and foolishly removed the one in the front tyre. At Trumpet it was flat. With new tube installed I rode the southerly tack along the eastern flanks of The Marcles. Roadworks at Much Marcle brought me to a stop briefly and another stop was required at Bromsberrow Heath when a very smelly (exhaust fumes) truck was reversing out into the road. Now it was just the run back through the lanes with dry patches beginning to appear in places for home. I'd had enough so when CTC John B came the other way on Hook Bank I could only wave and say "Hi". Home meant a sarnie as I'd got quite hungry. 52 smiles. Now to fix that thorny rear tyre.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Dec 2018)

My Mrs asked the usual.....is xcxx ...too far to pick something up.
As always I said no, but didn't mention that it was 21 miles away.

Had to use the hybrid , for the rack+bag.
Mild morning, hint of rain but it never came to anything.

Headed across Glasgow , going east. Through Uddingston and Bothwell, heading for Strathclyde park.
New bridges for cycling over the M74/73 got me into the park without using the big roundabout.

Bit of a wrong turning in the park took me out at the wrong end of Motherwell. Then on to Wishaw.

Then home





P.S. the person wasn't in !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Dec 2018)

Crumbs it was grey and damp first thing. Not at all inviting. Mrs 26 and I headed out anyway to meet Pete M and Steve E. John G should have been in Upton when we got there but wasn't. We waited a goodly while and he eventually showed up. he'd had to battle a very strong wind and was tired from a busy week. We nursed him out to Strensham and Defford where he decided to head homeward. No point in getting over tired. We took the Eckington and Combertons run for Pershore and refreshments.

The weather had been improving all the while. Now we had blue in the sky and an orange globe shining down. We turned off Rebecca Road for Wadborough and Pete's loop by Stonehall Common. Steve was showing signs of tiredness and Pete was less frisky now. Mrs 26 was going well tho'. The wind had been causing some problems but we dodged into the shelter by Brotheridge Green. Mrs 26 stopped in Upton for a cuppa whilst I headed for some extra miles by Pixham Ferry. The others needed to get back but all agreed it had been a much better day than the forecast had indicated. 51 smiles


----------



## Donger (2 Dec 2018)

Yesterday's ride: For me, December is never an easy month to get a Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride done. Christmas shopping, party season, family get togethers, ever shortening days and weather. Most significantly, weather. As I loaded the car to head off to Tewkesbury it was absolutely belting it down. Truly horrible. I very nearly called Rich to suggest we didn't bother with this audax. So glad I didn't.
By the time we lined up at the start of the "Once More Unto Agincourt" 113km audax outside the Royal Hop Pole ......




..... the rain had given way to a light fret. After a few miles it never rained again, and we had a great ride in nice mild weather. My gamble of wearing shorts and gilet with only a fold-away light rain top paid off big time.




As with most of Mark Rigby's audaxes from Tewkesbury, this was a great route with some quiet little lanes that I would never have found by myself and some stunning countryside as we picked our way past the Forest of Dean and out past Symonds Yat to Monmouth and back. Here is my mate Rich crossing the Wye (for the first of several times), near Goodrich:



:
The scenery just got better and better as we picked our way along a riverside path along the banks of the Wye from Symonds Yat to Monmouth (in this shot I was looking back towards Symonds Yat):




At the audax control point at the Kings Head in Monmouth there was no card stamping facility, so this next (awful) selfie was to serve as our proof of passage, along with a receipt for our bar bill:




After a light meal and a bottomless coffee, it was time to make our way back along almost the same lanes as the outward route, which was great as it meant following the riverside path along the Wye again back to Symonds Yat, crossing the Wye again on the way:




Only about 30 other brave souls had lined up at the start for this ride, and most had drifted ever so gradually out of view in front of us on the outward leg as we ground our way into a headwind for nearly 35 miles. There were plenty of unclaimed brevet cards at the start. That meant we had the road pretty much to ourselves (you can just see Rich in the distance in the picture above), but it turned out we weren't at the back at all. There were at least four people still in Monmouth when we set off on the return leg, and another lad just turning up as we left. Not to mention a couple of ladies who stopped on the outward leg to repair a puncture. I offered our assistance, but was rebuffed with a comment about not needing help and "girl power!". I would have offered to help anyone ... not just ladies. Anyway, never saw them again.
Made it back, tired and weary but pleased to complete my fourth year of this challenge and glad I didn't bale on this one when I got soaked loading the car.
A great day out in great company, and a 70 mile route that I would recommend to anybody.
Cheers,_ Donger_.


----------



## Biff600 (2 Dec 2018)

Just 26 miles for me today, forgot to turn the Garmin on so it didn't register the 1st 4 or so miles. But I did record a time lapse of the trip


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rkC21FJzoE&t=24s


----------



## MikeG (2 Dec 2018)

First club run for 4 years this morning, as I build gently back into this cycling mallarcky. Forty four miles with the slow group. Too much waiting at the top of each hill, so I'll go with the middle group next time. Just glad I remembered enough about riding in a bunch that I didn't bring anyone off their bike. Good cake.


----------



## colly (2 Dec 2018)

What a grim day to be out. 
I knew I wasn't all that enthusiastic when I found myself indulging in all sorts activities other than getting out on the bike. Dressed in longs and shorts but compelled to do other things.
Another cup of tea.... Oh look... magazines all over the coffee table...I'll tidy them up....Hmm I'd better make sure the bird feeders are sorted... I'll just empty the dishwasher..... you know the kind of thing.
So it was out into the cold drizzle I went after running out of avoidance activities. It wasn't so bad, Sunday morning traffic was mercifully very light and despite being sliced up at the Moortown corner and again at Shadwell I applied myself to the task of enjoying the ride.
It went ok until King Lane around 8 miles from home, when, on narrow lanes, an over taker nearly hit me head on. I think he actually didn't see me. Front lights on, dressed like a sodding clown and I must still not have registered. 
I got to the end of the lane turned round and made my way back via Eccup. Glad I went out but it was one to forget. Oh and to cap it all it looks like I need a new battery for the chest strap thingy and the bike has developed a regular crunching/grinding noise. 

All in all about 17 miles with 850 ft of up. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/29937683


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2018)

A December treat on the tandem, both sets of knees exposed! No pics luckily...
Blue skies as far as the eye could see until I turned down Long Road toward Comberton. A huge blank of dark clouds. I changed my route, heading west instead of east. 
A headwind all the way to Gamlingay. There were kestrels and fieldfare about and a few blue tits flitting in the hedges. Mrs Dave saw a great spotted woodpecker, I missed it!

Our now usual stop at Waresley GC to get the rail wind home. We were there just before noon and we seemed to be the only people not tucking into a roast. Jo had a cheese scone, I had a stale sticky bun. No custard tarts again!

Christmas tree season is upon us. £80 for an 8 footer!









27 blowy, sunny, cloudy warmish miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/1996261025


----------



## I like Skol (2 Dec 2018)

Hard man's MTB ride today for @dan_bo & me. We took on the Pennines in winter and won! It was cold, wet, lumpy and, as Dan would put it, 'Double Mucky' but we loved it and I clocked up over 25 miles which was great considering the last time I rode my MTB was a 20 miler at Sherwood Pines in July 

No pictures unfortunately as it was far too damp to be getting electronic devices out of their safe storage pockets but our route took us out of Manchester via Daisy Nook and Hartshead Pike before dropping through Mossley and then skirting the very edge of the boundary of the moorland fires as we headed along Moor Egde Road and around to Dovestones reservoir.
No ride would truly be complete without a café stop so we sat dripping outside the Limekiln Café at Uppermill while I demolished a fantastic sausage and egg butty made with two thick doorstep slices of fresh white bread and a hot choc and Dan nibbled two slices of flapjack and washed them down with a triple shot coffee. This gave us just the push we needed to climb the hills one more time and rise up above Oldham at Scouthead.
Here we parted company, but I wasn't quite finished yet and headed straight for a gnarly old descent I know down Wood Brook Lane and across the stream before turning onto Stonebreaks Road. Final climb of the ride was back up to the summit of Hartshead pike where the clouds parted just as I arrived and I was rewarded with a clear sunlit view across Manchester and out towards the power station at Fiddlers Ferry. Perfect end to the ride.

It might have been a grim day, and Dan took a little arm twisting to go through with it, but in the end it was a rewarding epic ride and I'm certainly glad we did.


----------



## TigerT (2 Dec 2018)

My ride yesterday was a spur of the moment decision. The whole day ended up being bike related activities despite none being planned.

It started off by heading to the local Christmas Market on foot and noticing that the new bike shop just around the corner from my apartment was opening that day. So after a quick scan of the market I headed in - Pretty impressive. Lots of shiny things for future purchases. It was 10% off for opening day so it would have been rude not to buy anything! I kept to things on my list and added a tool for pushing back calliper pistons and a bleed block to my toolkit + a new set of Overshoes. Even better, on my way out of the door I got handed a Bratwurst, so that was lunch sorted!



Outside the new very local bike shop just 1 minute from where I live.

I then decided to head into Zürich for a wander around. I wasn't impressed by the Zürich Christmas market (too many people, too commercial) so I headed to my favourite bike shop for a coffee and a chat. About an hour later and having bought a very nice Merino Top and neck warmer, I decided my day would be better spent rinding my bike rather than spending money on new bits for it.

At 6 degrees it was toasty warm compared with my last few rides, so at about 3pm I headed out to Baden. I've been preparing my old Roubaix as a winter bike so as it was still going to be wet and muddy on route, I decided to take that one. It's a lot better over gravel than my newer Trek. So I just took the most direct route down the gravel lanes on the way out.

It was while I was enjoying a hot chocolate and a slice of carrot cake, that I realised that I wasn't sure if I'd charged my lights. It was already getting dark, so I decided to head back. The gravel route on the way out was far muddier than anticipated so I decided to take the longer road route back - It was better lit, so I could leave the lights in flashing mode to save battery, and then switch them to solid beam on the bits where there was no street lighting. As it turned out, there was plenty of battery left, but I was a bit concerned most of the way home. I love riding in the dark, but not if I can't see!

The journey back went quite smoothly and I enjoyed it more than the way out, even though it got a lot colder as soon as it got dark. Back home in time to cook dinner and settle down for Strictly on TV.

Tried out all my new kit and along with my bike, it is now caked in mud. Think I'll let it dry before I attempt any cleaning.

Today it's raining really hard, so I'm glad I got out yesterday. Staying in the warm and building Lego - I'm just a big kid at heart :-)



Enjoying a reward.


Getting the bike in the Christmas mood.


Watching out for dangerous golfers


And the map.


----------



## Old jon (2 Dec 2018)

It did seem like a long time since my last ride, and it was. The rest of life intrudes now and again . . .

Fairly early out of the door rather than my usual slow amble through a morning, and today I decided to ride the fixed. I even had a route in mind, which was modified by the weather and also me being a wimp. Holbeck again, and there is such a lot to do there before it can be called an urban village. Most of it is desolate and derelict when you look, but we will leave that alone. Cross the beck to reach Office Lock and ride in the direction of Liverpool but only as far as Viaduct Road. Cross the river and climb Cardigan Road, which was easier than I thought it would be without gears. Headingley to the Ring Road and the drizzle was becoming more like rain, but it is warm according to the garmin, a whole 8.9 degrees. Approximately. Keep on the A 660 passing by the side of Adel and Golden Acre Park, just the straight line ride to Otley really.

Through Bramhope and up that rise after the church and glimpses of the Wharfe valley begin to appear. The valley is being rained upon, which is not an unusual occurrence and I thought little of it until the left hand bend by the old bar house. The wind and the rain it was driving into my face hurt quite a bit, and it is quite a way down the hill into Otley. No, turn around and sort another route out. Back past the bend the rain stopped and the wind was breezelike again. This I will cope with happily. Back through Bramhope and turn left at the roundabout. More up to Arthington Road and turn right to ride along the other side of Golden Acre Park.



A left turn onto King Lane and then another onto, hmm, is it Alwoodley Lane? Anyway, that way to Harrogate Road and turn right, following this towards town until Street Lane is reached. Roundhay Park next and the Oakwood Clock to follow. Roundhay Road, and the rest of the way into Leeds centre is very quiet, it had not occurred to me that today is Sunday. Back over the river and the usual zigging and zagging to return home just as the sun appeared and raised a rueful smile on my face. Twenty five miles, a bit less than intended, but pretty good for a December day.

A map, what else fits at the end of a ride report?


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Dec 2018)

Just a commute home to report from yesterday.

Nice tail wind and mild weather made for a pleasant pootle home and a stress free one with no close passes.

Probably helped being lit up (almost) like a Christmas tree;

New Rapha gilet;







With flash;






No flash;






Added rear helmet light not shown

Did find a nice slit with debris in today after doing the weekly inspection which had sealed; let air out ,removed debris and filled cut with flexi super glue and topped up the sealant and all ok again.

Second 'puncture' in a week probably caused by the crap covered cycle path between Cottenham and Histon and Impington;still didn't have to stop on either ride so could have been worse.Rear tyre is getting pretty worn and cut-up now but will hopefully last the winter,front looks good for a fair while yet.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1994926218


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2018)

Yesterdays ride . With the first of the month falling on a Saturday plans had been made with @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero to get the imperial century challenge completed weather forecast was awful and I had been struggling all week commuting going to be a tough one . Out the door at 06.30 which gave me an hour to get to the meeting point at Market Bosworth .Wasn't raining at the start within a mile it started to drizzle . A gentle spin to the meeting at 13.8mph found @Supersuperleeds waiting soon @Lilliburlero rolled in and we're off into a steady drizzle .From Bosworth it's out on familiar lanes to Harlaston then Elford a dead end village for a velo veiwer square .Past Catton hall and over the Trent at Walton onto Barton under Needwood a quick detour up a bridle path for another velo viewer square past Fradley Junction and on to a new cafe at Curborogh which was very nice and a chance to get out of some wet clothes . We'd had a couple of heavier downpours but mainly constant drizzle but we were wet . Refuelled on bacon and coffee were back out and it's a bit clearer but now we're cold a few miles to warm up to Yoxall and back to Barton under Needwood and on to Burton . At this point @Lilliburlero turned for home with enough miles in despite a Strava hiccup due to a mobile phone playing up .A quick blast down the A38 cyclepath on to familiar road past Willington back over the Trent at Swarkstone and onto the cafe at Breedon on the hill were @tallliman had driven out to meet us . A relaxed stop catching up . @Supersuperleeds had already past the ton I'm on 97 miles . Decision time direct route home or follow the plan and go for 200km. Decide on the 200km which would mean lights required at the end . On to Normanton on soar and the 1 big climb . Struggled up that and really feeling it now thankfully @Supersuperleeds is willing to drag me along . A quick detour in Barrow due to Xmas market on to Cossington were we parted company lights on and a slightly extended route home and job done 124.5 miles done so challenge completed .The ride was made so much easier with great company keeping each other going the weather was better than forecast and after the first cafe stop mainly dry . I managed to still average 15.2 mph which I was surprised at as I expected to really struggle but I was fine until about 90 miles were it got a bit lumpy and ever up I struggled . Roll on next year challenge


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2018)

Today's ride another day another challenge half century this time . Out the door at 0900 legs feeling quite good despite yesterdays ride . Had rain jacket on to start as it was just spitting with rain ,Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley and Cossington were I had to stop to take the rain jacket off as I was sweltering . Sileby ,Seagrave up the climb if Berrycott lane legs felt that . Onto Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley and home 32.5 miles another challenge done managed to get 50km in just under 2hrs which considering yesterdays effort was a pleasant surprise . Weather was lovely for December . Spent the afternoon washing the bike it was filthy .Now feet up planning next week attempt at the metric century ride then I can relax


----------



## I like Skol (2 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Spent the afternoon washing the bike it was filthy .


I spent two minutes with a hose on mine. Good enough for me 

EDIT: Spent longer hosing my legs, shoes and jacket than cleaning the bike....


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Dec 2018)

With only 2 possible days available this month to get the 12th and final imperial century challenge ride in, and the Met Office suggesting nothing too bad today, I duly forced myself out of bed at 0520hrs this morning. The Van Nic was suitably prepared last night, and given the mild weather it was shorts and arm/knee warmers with the windproof gilet (wet weather coat tucked in the back just in case...). So much for no rain, I headed out at 0559hrs into that horrible fine rain, enough to get damp, not enough for wet gear A quick lap around Egham and Staines to find out that it was indeed very windy before heading up to Windsor Great Park, arriving whilst still dark, but the gate was open so I ignored the 'No Cyclists or pedestrians between dusk and dawn' sign and had a very nice, though blustery, ride through a very empty park. Out the other side and off through Winkfield, Shurlock Row and Hurst along familiar and nice roads, tacking to avoid going directly into the wind. A new lane for me just to the West of Hurst, and warnings of a ford in 900 yards, which I thought I'd gone past, until I found the real one. Oh dear, it was fast flowing and 2.5ft deep with no bridge next to it, so backtracked following the diversion signs and eventually got to the other side. Looking back to where I'd come from, the ford across Old River




Quick bit of fruit malt loaf, then onwards through Woodley, Sonning, Emmer Green and Caversham, before heading South through Reading. Far too much residential riding but it does gather the squares. After more housing estates around Whitley and Lower Early it was off towards familiar roads, and the Lockey Farm coffee shop at Aborfield. Serious let down today, only 1 cake, too many screaming kids to sit inside with, so a cup of coffee and rather dry coffee and walnut cake outside. With 61 miles done I was feeling cold, so got a shufty on through Sindlesham before Northwards to Drift Road. Rather thought I'd have a tailwind along this one today but instead a cross wind, no fun really. Found myself at the Dukes Lane gate of WGP with 80 miles done and feeling really quite sick, I reckon I over did the pace a bit. Emergency Snickers and a couple of park loops before home.
101.1 miles at 15.3mph, the fastest I've done it by quite a margin. Couple of hours kip on the sofa and feeling more human again.

That's one challenge done for 2018, maybe roll on 2019 for this one???

Edit:- I forgot. Nabbed 25 new squares. And the Garmin stopped recording any for of height gain after about 600m, very annoying.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 Dec 2018)

*Sometimes training gets on the way of taking pictures*

Today was not the case.

We headed out early (8:30) as usual there is this guy that is always late, do you have one of this guys in your group? told him next time I will leave his arse behind. Anyhow.. We decided to head to place that we had not been to in a little while, Carratraca.

This is a route that has a little of everything… We start going slightly down the hill from Coin with a few bumps along the way.. 13 km at an average of like 40 km/h if the group works well and or are able to hold someones wheel.

After this is a 25 km or so of flat terrain where we decided to hold a reasonable slower then usual pace because one of the guys was constantly dropping of the back.

Finally we got to the town of Alora, here is where the first climb of the day starts, I was off the back to see if that motivated the slower guys and not to go over what the coach told me to do (virtual couch program) Didn’t work and I caught up with him before the top..

Finally we got to Carratraca’s back road and our main climb for the day… Pictures time..! History time..!

Half way up the climb it got warm/hot and was time to pee and take the wind breaker off… Nice spot to do it as well.






You can see this tiny roads everywhere here in Andalusia, they all were built during the time of Franco…






The quality of this road is totally messed up, but is totally worth it! In 12 km we saw 3 cars.






I think this is one of the few parts that hits double digits gradient






Climbing a steady road and having the sun on your back must be one of the best feelings during Winter mornings






This was the last pic of the day since after that we hit a loong messy downhill.. Can you see the windmill up at the top? And if you squint a bit you can see the cyclists over the bridge…






So we started the downhill and there is no pictures from me at that speed we were going (70 at some point) was a nice climb before we got home and a few short ones as well, the route looked like this in strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/1996243113 there is also a few more pictures there to look at.

Big week here with 315 km.. I am going to have a beer and go to sleep


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Dec 2018)

With other stuff to do yesterday, today was the first chance I had to get in a half century this month and complete the challenge for this year. I wanted to get the ride in as you never know how the weather will go this time of year.

I was heartened by a forecast promising a dry spell from 10 until 4pm (this would prove to be lies...) and the sight of patches of blue sky and even a glimpse of the sun when I was having my breakfast. It had greyed over a bit by the time I got out and within a mile the first spits and spots of rain had started.

Still, turning for home wouldn't do so on I pushed, Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and the A58, then Whin Moor Lane through the countryside all the way to Shadwell, then the dip through the village and climb up to Slaid Hill lights, where a right saw me onto Wike Ridge Lane and then Tarn Lane for the wind assisted whizz across the ridge to Scarcroft. Down Ling Lane and the rain started to pick up a bit and by the time I started descending the A58 into the village it was persistently pouring down. In fact it got so bad I had to stop and put my waterproof jacket on. 

Anyhow, I pushed on, through Bardsey and into Collingham, noticing how all the drivers had been playing nicely earlier when I'd had my mainly black cycling jersey on, but now I'd put my dayglo orange jacket on I was getting a few close passes...
Over the river into Linton for the expected lumpiness but on reaching the former church, the road was closed with a diversion on Northgate Lane, which climbs all the way up to Sicklinghall Road before descending into Wetherby and hitting a pothole and very nearly getting unseated, before temporary traffic lights (at red) and eventually into the town.
A wend through the streets saw me into the Wilderness down by the very full river, where I stopped for an energy bar under the shelter of the trees.







Back on the bike and up the climb back into town, before taking a right onto the Walton Road out across the A1(M) and back into the countryside past the racecourse. Right again for the lane down to Thorp Arch, with a loop along Dowkell Lane for a little extra mileage, then down onto the singeltrack bridge over the river, where I was nearly half way across and in primary when a driver heading in the opposite direction decided that they didn't have to give way and just drove straight on, meaning I had to go onto the hatched area to avoid a collision. I don't think they're in any doubt whatsoever what my thoughts on the subject were though. 
Up the climb into Boston Spa and after a bit of Main Street another right towards Clifford, dicing with another motorised idiot who didn't understand about giving way to established traffic, and on into the village where a climb up to and along Main Street leads to the long drop into Bramham.
The only way out of Bramham is up and the surface on Wetherby Road is shocking - it was 'surface dressed' during the summer and is still covered in loose chippings. 
Anyway, the sun had finally put in an appearance and I was starting to get a bit warm, so I stopped just before the A1(M) bridge to take my jacket off.
Onwards on Thorner Road alongside Bramham Park, enetually taking the right fork onto Thorner Lane and through the little Wothersome Dip, before the steady incline to Jewitt Lane where another right saw me head north between the fields, steadily climbing before the drop and tight left onto Compton Lane to the fringes of Rigton Green, where I doubled back on Bramham Road for more miles on this deserted road. 
The lanes here were absolutely filthy though, mainly mud dragged out of fields, but the local farmer appears to have some sort of unofficial exemption from the Highways dept.
Anyhow, up the hill back onto Holme Farm Lane, where the heavens opened again and it was back on with the jacket.
Milner Lane took me into Thorner, the out again on Carr Lane for the steady climb in what were now becoming grim conditions - the cyclists favourite trio of cold, wet and windy. The drop through the S-bends was much steadier than usual and as the incline started again it was just a matter of grinding out the few miles.
Onto the A58, then the stiff little climb up Coal Road. Along there and down onto local roads to home, with a final loop around the block to push the mileage up.

*32.09 miles* (51.64km) in *2h 34m* at an average of *12.4mph* with *1,591ft* climbed and an average temperature of *7.0°C*

More importantly though, that completes the *Half Century Challenge* for another year, making it 3 on the bounce  and I'm now less than a hundred miles from my 2018 mileage target of 2,500 miles so should hopefully be able to achieve that if the weather is kind.

The weather really meant that today was just a matter of getting the ride done - it was easily the least pleasant half century I've done and if it wasn't for the challenge I'd have almost certainly bailed out earlier.

And to end, the map:


----------



## pjd57 (2 Dec 2018)

Only a short but enjoyable trip across Glasgow to Hampden.
Scottish League cup final today.
7:5 miles there with a hint of drizzle but thankfully arrived dry.

Home run was a bit different. Crowd and coaches to deal with for the first mile or two , with heavy cold sleet and rain thrown in.
Home safely and happy, my team won. 
Just 15 miles, but quite a few challenges.


----------



## C R (2 Dec 2018)

Things conspired over the last few days, and hadn't been out on the bike for ten days or so, which was making my legs itchy.

Finally today I managed to go out and got a decent ride in. I had two possible routes in mind, Droitwich and back via Pinvin, or Witley. Both meant going through town, so I thought I would decide once I was on the way.

Out at quarter to seven, still dark, but a hint of daylight towards the east. Down Bath Road towards town. When I reached the traffic lights, the turn for City Walls road was red, but straight for the cathedral wad green, so that made the decision for me. Rode on past the cathedral, over the bridge, past the cricket ground and around the park towards Hallow. 

The last time I came this way there was thick fog, and the visibility was poor. Today though, visibility was great, and with very little traffic it was a very pleasant ride through town. 

Once past the park I headed for Hallow on the main road, along the river, past the university, and climbing gradually as the road moves away from the river.

Hallow was next, and then a left for Sinton Green and Ockeridge. After Sinton Green I was getting some trouble from the headwind, which made the climb to Ockeridge harder than usual. Once I got to the top of the climb there was enough daylight to catch this view of the Malverns






Then it was a right for Little Witley, which came quickly, and then a left at the main road heading towards Great Witley, but with a detour past Witley Court. The back road is quite slippery and pot holed, so it was a slow ride to the Court, but the views made it worth it.












After a drink I carried on towards Great Witley. This bit of the road is even worse, with big puddles, and at some point two enormous puddles taking the whole width of the road. I thought I would be able to cycle through, but my wheels got stuck in the mud, as the puddles were at least 15 cm deep. I managed to put my foot down in time, and thanks to the overshoes I didn't get particularly wet, but had to walk the bike along the verge.

I finally reached the main road, and it was a left for Great Witley, and a left opposite the school for Martley, going up Woodbury Hill. By now the sun was coming out from behind the trees, and the views towards Witley Court was beautiful.




The headwind made the climb quite hard, and the descent on the other side was also hard work. I can normally freewheel at 25 mph down the hill, but today I had to work against the wind to keep the speed.

I turned left again towards Ockeridge, and then a right for Wichenford. There is a bit of up and down this way, and the wind wasn't helping. At Wichenford took a right to head towards Elgar's birthplace and Crown East, still fighting the wind.

I was hoping to take some photos of Elgar's birthplace, but it was still closed, and the hedges are too tall, so I just had a drink and a cereal bar before setting off for the last stretch of the ride. 

I checked the route and noticed that I was going to be short of the 50 km if I headed straight for home, so turned for Bransford at the A44 roundabout. Here again I had to fight the wind down the hill, so decided to turn for Powick by the pub, instead of going up to Station Lane. Then King's End Road, down to the A449, and up the Carrington bridge for home.

33.5 miles at 12.7 mph. Lovely ride, but could have done without the wind.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2018)

A late afternoon ride for me, nothing special, just a variation of one of my usual routes around Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Westerfield, Rushmere, Bucklesham & Falkenham to get in the 50km ride for the month in as early as possible. Yet more grey skies and spots of drizzle being blown on a fairly stiff breeze, but at least the roads were (mostly) dry.
This from Falkenham...


----------



## 8mph (2 Dec 2018)

I wanted to cover 25 miles in 2.15hrs or under. I know that I can do that on a light bike with light tyres but my plan is to ride my heavy old tourer throughout the winter and increase speed and stamina if I can make enough gains I may treat myself to something lighter once the weather improves. 
I was pleased to see that I'd covered 28.6 miles in 1hr 55 - 415m elevation in the rain.
I've got a 160-mile ride planned soon and I'm pretty fed up with pushing 4 panniers into a headwind in order to get there. My plan is to go faster, longer, lighter.
I don't know how to share the Strava map, basically, I went from Wroughton to Avebury to Marlborough to Wroughton.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Only a short but enjoyable trip across Glasgow to Hampden.
> Scottish League cup final today.
> 7:5 miles there with a hint of drizzle but thankfully arrived dry.
> 
> ...


At the same time you were leaving Hampden to go back to the west end, I was leaving Rutherglen headed into town.
For the non locals: @pjd57 and I were headed in the same direction on parallel roads, he got the live football crowds, I got the rowdy ones spilling out from the numerous pubs en route.
The motorized traffic I avoided by using the cycle path, but I think the drunks can be worse than the cars!
Anyhow, yes, it was freezing, raining heavily, really dark and a bit misty too at around 5pm on Sunday.
I was heading into town to meet friends, toyed with the idea of taking a bus, immediately discarded it, donned my waterproof trousers and my new waterproof socks (review coming soon!), then needlessly rode up and down a hill in town because I couldn't find the meeting place 
This ride is memorable because two unusual things happened:
my waterproof trousers were stolen from my panniers - I had taken out everything else, but did not want to bring the soaked kit into the pub, then,
on the return trip I finally managed to be number one cyclist passing through the cyclist counter in the Green after midnight.
I wanted to be that number for ages, always someone beat me to it, be it late at night or early in the morning.
Shame it was to dark for a picture!


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Dec 2018)

A day off today so the first ride for 2 weeks. It was raining this morning so out a lunchtime, lots of standing water but a lovely bright December day. A steady pootle out to Cawood on the old winter steed, 20.5 miles in total with an average of 15.1 mph, lovely spin out.


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I finally managed to be number one cyclist passing through the cyclist counter in the Green after midnight.
> I wanted to be that number for ages, always someone beat me to it, be it late at night or early in the morning.
> Shame it was to dark for a picture!



What is the cyclist counter? Do you always get counted? What's the highest number you've achieved?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> What is the cyclist counter? Do you always get counted? What's the highest number you've achieved?


It's (well, we have several, in key cycling routes), a large sign that tells the time and the number of cyclists that have crossed the sensor in a 24 hour period.
It also shows hoe many cyclists have passed the point since the beginning of the year.
The sensor crosses the path, if you pass the sensor twice a day, like I could do if I take the same route home from work, you are counted twice.
The highest number in a day is probably the 5,000 odds that passes the Meadows in Edinburgh on the annual day of Pedal on Parliament.
The sensor resets at midnight, my aim was always to be number one, now I have achieved this 
I want to try if I can be number one for 2019, then immediately turn and be number two


----------



## colly (3 Dec 2018)

After a miserable ride yesterday......tonights was good. Enjoyable.

It was cold but dry so setting off just before 7 I took a route just going round and about. Mostly out in the sticks. Out via Moortown Corner along Shadwell Lane then Wigton Lane and Alwoodley Lane, down to the ring road along and back up to Slaid Hill, through Shadwell across the A58 to Thorner. Out past bramham Park and back round by Hetchel Woods, through Thorner again and back home via Bramley Grange and Red Hall.
A lovely cold fresh evening with lots of visible stars in a black, black sky.

Just over 25 miles with 1350ft of up. Fixed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/29969888


----------



## Katherine (3 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It's (well, we have several, in key cycling routes), a large sign that tells the time and the number of cyclists that have crossed the sensor in a 24 hour period.
> It also shows hoe many cyclists have passed the point since the beginning of the year.
> The sensor crosses the path, if you pass the sensor twice a day, like I could do if I take the same route home from work, you are counted twice.
> The highest number in a day is probably the 5,000 odds that passes the Meadows in Edinburgh on the annual day of Pedal on Parliament.
> ...


Brilliant! Good Luck!


----------



## galaxy (4 Dec 2018)

Well. Our move into the Country to work less and enjoy our selves and Hobbies really isn’t working. Love it hear butt although I should not complain I’m working too much. So Monday was a early finnish. So grabbing a hour took out the Montain bike. Road biased tyres. A nice 14 mile circuit. Only gentle. The smile factor was huge. Once home didn’t feel guilty about a cuppa and homemade Fruit Scone with cream n homemade Strawberry Jam.


----------



## MikeG (4 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5459742, member: 9609"]normal service resumed after the misery of yesterdays rain - just a beautiful day to be on the road, warm sun and no wind.........[/QUOTE]

You always take such beautiful photos. I assume you aren't using a phone, but a proper camera. Is that right? If so, what have you got?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> What is the cyclist counter? Do you always get counted? What's the highest number you've achieved?



This sounds great fun. A bit like tile collecting on Veloviewer. Go on. Start a new thread for the city folk. Us country folk need a reason to dream of reasons to want to live in the city. I’ll start one on the fastest speed you have passed sheep sleeping on the road on Dartmoor.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Dec 2018)

After a day of rest yesterday where I commuted to a different place of work for a change, today was back on the bike to the same place as yesterday. Took about the same amount of time too, such is the rush hour traffic. Nice to pedal somewhere different for a change.


----------



## 8mph (4 Dec 2018)

I plotted a route of 42 miles, taped my phone to my stem and set off in quite mild weather. About two miles in, a bump in the road put paid to my makeshift phone mount at which point it ended up in my pocket. I'm absolutely dreadful at navigation and what with having to stop and remove gloves every time I wanted to check my location I soon ended up off-piste and in the back lanes of Wiltshire. I endeavoured not to cut any corners to shorten the route and backtracked several times. Got home and the brand new bike computer (£6) says I've done 46.6 miles. The ride has taken 4hrs 20 but I must have stopped about 30 times to get the phone out. Average speed says 13.6 which is what I wanted to see, roughly 40 miles in 3 hours if I know where I'm going. I'm going to keep on trying to improve my navigation skills, the ride itself was dark and rainy but quite a fun mix of roads, lanes and city streets.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Dec 2018)

Mrs 26 and I met up with with John B and Pete M at Newland. We headed out along the Leigh Brook and onto the climb for Acton Green. With more than 10 miles done Mrs 26 peeled off for Holloways. We three crested Acton Green and dropped to Bishop's Frome using the steep Ward Hill. The run was standard fare to Burley Gate to set us up for Westhide and Withington. We had to wait for traffic on the busy Hereford road to get across and the few hundred yards to the Radway Bridge cafe.

We spent considerable time in the cafe so that we felt a bit chilly on remounting. Lugwardine took us to the flanks of the Marcles at Prior's Frome before we could run along the Frome itself for Canon Frome and eventually Bosbury. Cradley was next before we could return to the Leigh Brook and a return to our start. Despite relatively cold weather it had been a fairly comfortable ride. 58 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (4 Dec 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It's (well, we have several, in key cycling routes), a large sign that tells the time and the number of cyclists that have crossed the sensor in a 24 hour period.
> It also shows hoe many cyclists have passed the point since the beginning of the year.
> The sensor crosses the path, if you pass the sensor twice a day, like I could do if I take the same route home from work, you are counted twice.


How does it only count cyclists?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Dec 2018)

Mike_P said:


> How does it only count cyclists?


Dunno, I work in catering not in engineering, but I do know how to Google 
http://trafficsolutions.ie/bicycle-people-counting-system/


----------



## Aravis (5 Dec 2018)

I completed the Imperial Century a Month challenge again yesterday. December's never easy, but a day that was completely dry and absolutely calm did help a bit. Unfortunately I couldn't start until almost 9am so there was always going to be some darkness.






Running aniclockwise meant I was on the A38 for the first bit, a good thing as there was no evidence of gritting despite the widespread frost. Tewkesbury is by far the best place I know for checking your reflection in the shop windows. In the morning sunshine the Avon at Eckington bridge was very high and stunningly glassy.

Approaching Stratford, the road at Welford south of the river was completely blocked by roadworks. Not even a pedestrian could get through, so I abandoned my plan to ride into the town on the old railway. In Stratford I rode past Holy Trinity Church, a member of the Greater Churches Network. A good photo opportunity was elusive, and I didn't want to hang around. But it was one of my main objectives, so here it is:






There's a good route out of town towards Wilmcote and Alcester past Anne Hathaway's Cottage. I'd vaguely assumed this was something of a music-hall joke, a small nondescript cottage famous only for its former occupant, and so another photo opportunity? In the event, it looked more like a theme park and it was far from clear which building was actually "it", so I moved on.

Heading eastwards from Stratford one of the nice features is the way the hills continually come in and out of view. They can look completely different from day to day; yesterday the views had a remarkable quality. The morning sunshine had gone but a light mist remained in the Severn Valley and the hills themselves - first the Shropshire hills, later the Malverns - appeared to be floating in the air. Eventually the chance came which I'd been waiting for:






The roadworks on the river crossing road at Upton are pretty awkward, but I was able to slot in front of a big lorry that had no chance of keeping up with even me when the lights finally changed. Absolutely terrifying was the final approach to Gloucester coinciding with peak traffic in the dark, so I was very relieved to get home, 103.16 miles and job done.


----------



## C R (5 Dec 2018)

Aravis said:


> I completed the Imperial Century a Month challenge again yesterday. December's never easy, but a day that was completely dry and absolutely calm did help a bit. Unfortunately I couldn't start until almost 9am so there was always going to be some darkness.
> 
> View attachment 441485
> 
> ...



Great route, @Aravis, where was that last image taken, Wadborough, by any chance?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2018)

I also completed the Imperial Century Challenge yesterday which turned out to be a much tougher ride than expected.

I toyed with several route ideas but decided in the end to keep it simple and do roughly the reverse of the route I rode last month as I know where I'm going and it's relatively flat. Starting off with a little extra mileage the route was: main road to Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Rodington Heath, High Ercall, Cold Hatton, Eaton Upon Tern, Ollerton, Heathcote, Old Colehurst, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Calverhall, Ightfield, Prees, Whixall, Welshampton, Coptiveney, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbury, Maesbrook, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Edge, Shorthill, Exfords Green and back via Lyth Hill.

I was on the road at seven and there was a frost on the cars which was a slight worry as there had been rain yesterday. There didn't seem to be ice on the ground though so I proceeded with caution knowing that there would be a lot of ungritted roads coming up. There was a bit more traffic on the main roads than I was expecting (some of them not very patient) and a reasonable amount on the lanes too as folk headed off early for work.

As the sun came up you could see more of the frost on the grass which looked nice, then at Cressage there was mist lingering around the river. I took it gently on the climb up through Eaton Constantine wanting to keep the legs as fresh as possible for later on, then enjoyed the downhill along Bluebell Lane. There is a lot of easy terrain from Walcot onwards so I was geting on quite comfortably. At Ollerton I decided to go a different way which gave a change of views.

At Market Drayton I took a shorter route round town which meant riding through housing estates rather than the more picturesque town centre. The roads in the town are still dreadful, although a short stretch on this route has been resurfaced since I was last here, emphasising how rough the rest has got.

I'd had plenty of sunshine on the ride so far and it had warmed up enough to change to fingerless gloves but this wasn't to last as around Drayton a bank of cloud had rolled in and with it a very cold, damp feel to the air meaning that by my elevenses stop at Longslow I needed the full finger gloves back on and I couldn't stop for very long before starting to feel chilled. The only extra layers I had to put on were my waterproofs but I didn't want to use these unless essential knowing I'd boil-in-the-bag, so I just have to put up with it.

At Prees I got held up briefly by a goods train going through, then by Welshampton I was starting to find the hills needed a bit of effort. I stopped for my lunch by The Mere at Ellesmere where I chatted with a couple out for a walk who said "Just in one day?!!" in response to telling them where I was going.

Getting going after this stop, the legs didn't really want to know until I'd gone about a mile and weren't that happy about the lumpy bit on the way to Gobowen. I knew things were wrong though near to Oswestry Hill Fort where I had to stop and rest briefly on a hill that I'd usually get over easily by standing on the pedals. Taking a rest by the fort probably would have been a good idea but it wasn't far off school kicking-out time so I decided I wanted to be through town before the traffic got bad. While riding through town one of my front lights started making a bid for freedom (can't have clipped in properly) but fortunately I spotted it wobbling before it actually fell off. Less than a mile after this I was getting up some good speed on the downhill heading out of town when both legs suddenly cramped up, which was extremely painful. Being on a downhill I was able to coast but keep turning the pedals slowly until the pain subsided a bit. When I did stop I almost fell down as the legs just buckled under me.

I was at around the 80 mile mark here and to abandon the ride so near the end and have to try again another day was not a pleasant thought. I decided to press on very slowly and see what I could manage, which led to the cramp coming back on the next climb at Woolston. After another rest, drink and banana near Osbaston I decided to keep moving as much as I could and things did ease a bit. I was going very slow but made it to Melverley and by going even slower and in a lower gear made it up to Coedwy, then by dropping down to my granny gear crawled up the climb at Prince's Oak.

It was fully dark by the time I reached Westbury which made things interesting along the fast straight there, in rush hour traffic. Mostly it was fine but there was one guy in a beemer who overtook me on double white lines with another car coming the other way - pillock!

I was glad to get off this road and onto the lane to Edge where I had another bout of cramp and needed to stop for a bit. By now I was only about 8 miles from home and 3 from getting the century so stubbornness really kicked in and got me moving again. The granny gear got used a couple more times but did mean I got back without further stops.

105.52 miles at 12 mph moving average this time. 10 hours and 45 minutes though overall which is my slowest century for some time. Just glad to have made it and glad I didn't opt for the hillier routes I was thinking of doing. 

Strangely the legs don't feel that bad today.






Near Longnor before dawn.





The sun comes up over a frosty landscape near Cressage.





Only about a mile from the last picture it's quite atmospheric at Cressage Bridge.





Ollerton.





Calverhall. Who turned off the sunshine? (The photo is actually a bit of a cheat as this isn't the road I came up).





At Ellesmere someone thinks I ought to be sharing my lunch.





Oswestry. Looking at the former Cambrian Railway works.





The Original Ball pub at Ball. After the first bout of cramp so I almost fell down when getting off the bike.






Near Melverley, It looks a lot lighter in the picture than it seemed at the time.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I also completed the Imperial Century Challenge yesterday which turned out to be a much tougher ride than expected.
> 
> I toyed with several route ideas but decided in the end to keep it simple and do roughly the reverse of the route I rode last month as I know where I'm going and it's relatively flat. Starting off with a little extra mileage the route was: main road to Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Rodington Heath, High Ercall, Cold Hatton, Eaton Upon Tern, Ollerton, Heathcote, Old Colehurst, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Calverhall, Ightfield, Prees, Whixall, Welshampton, Coptiveney, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbury, Maesbrook, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Edge, Shorthill, Exfords Green and back via Lyth Hill.
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## Aravis (5 Dec 2018)

C R said:


> Great route, @Aravis, where was that last image taken, Wadborough, by any chance?


Exactly right, about 8 miles from the hills. I expect you know the very gate!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well done


Thanks.


----------



## gavgav (5 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I also completed the Imperial Century Challenge yesterday which turned out to be a much tougher ride than expected.
> 
> I toyed with several route ideas but decided in the end to keep it simple and do roughly the reverse of the route I rode last month as I know where I'm going and it's relatively flat. Starting off with a little extra mileage the route was: main road to Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Rodington Heath, High Ercall, Cold Hatton, Eaton Upon Tern, Ollerton, Heathcote, Old Colehurst, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Calverhall, Ightfield, Prees, Whixall, Welshampton, Coptiveney, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Maesbury, Maesbrook, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Halfway House, Westbury, Edge, Shorthill, Exfords Green and back via Lyth Hill.
> 
> ...



Well done for perseverance and completing the challenge for another year. No mean feat!!


----------



## C R (5 Dec 2018)

Aravis said:


> Exactly right, about 8 miles from the hills. I expect you know the very gate!



I do indeed. The lunchtime circuit I cycle when working from home goes past that gate. I think I may have posted a similar view at some point. It is a great place to take a rest and just enjoy the view of the Malverns.

I have been thinking of trying a loop up to Stratford, and your route has given me some ideas.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2018)

Dry. 

As we were forecast rain, definitely, certainly and abundantly, this was quite a nice surprise.

Now I've said that it'll piddle it down this afternoon, just you wait and see.


----------



## galaxy (6 Dec 2018)

Last night was amazing after the day we had. Had a ride round Leominster and through the park. Got some fish n chips n went home


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2018)

Went out to run some errands on the bike this morning. I managed to complete one before the sky went black. And I had forgotten my lights


----------



## nickyboy (6 Dec 2018)

I thought I would post (somewhat belatedly), last Sunday's ride

I'm in a little WhatsApp group of cyclists but it's noticeable as the weather gets colder and wetter, the cry-off excuses get louder. Only Wayne and me out in some light drizzle. Forecast was for it to improve (we'll see)

Route was Glossop - Marple - Poynton - Macclesfield - Bollington - Blaze Hill - Disley - Marple - Glossop

Plan was a fairly rolling outbound into the headwind, then a hilly return with hopefully a tailwind. All fairly uneventful out to Macc...the rain stopped and it was mild enough. Decent December conditions. Around the backs and then café in Bollington. Now Bollington is a bit posh and the café prices reflect this. But only one café open on a Sunday morning (by the canal) and it was rammed. I couldn't resist the frittata. Can't believe what arrived. It was massive









I managed to see it off though

Then Blaze Hill, the biggest climb of the ride. It's sort of steep....then shallow.....then steep again. Then lots of up and down back to Disley and then Marple. We got passed by an eMTBer......we kept catching him on the flatter stuff but he glided away effortlessly up the hills

One more climb our of Marple Bridge. By then I was really feeling knackered. It wasn't too hard a ride....was it the frittata lying heavily? It certainly felt like it. Wayne only had scrambled egg on toast and he was fine. Left me for dust up the hill. Back home and proper tired (and wet....it rained and rained on the way home despite the dry forecast). 52 miles with 4,500ft of climbing. Definitely enough


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2018)

A quick run on one of my local loops today: Lyth Hill, Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Pitchford, Cantlop, Condover and back the short way up the main road.

I kept it short not knowing what the legs would be like after Tuesday but they were fine and I got on at a good pace. I had a fairly brisk headwind on the way to Longnor but it didn't feel too bad to ride into, however when I turned towards Acton Burnell and had it behind me I was able to fairly scoot along (20 mph on the flat)

Other vehicles were notable by their absence on the lanes which suits me nicely - I probably only saw about five in the middle ten miles.

At Cantlop I had to turn back towards the wind for a little while then while entering Condover was overtaken in a bit of a silly place (although they did give me plenty of room to be fair). Just around the corner I found the car stuck because they'd pulled up too close behind another motorist who'd pulled up too close behind a parked car while waiting for another vehicle to come the other way and couldn't swing round without backing up a bit. While they sorted that out among themselves I nipped past.

I had the wind behind me for the blast up the main road towards home which is always a nice way to finish off. There was a recovery vehicle parked en-route which was picking up the rather battered remains of a VW Golf. From what I could see it had been on its roof at some point so I expect that will be a write off. Nothing on the local paper's website about it so I'm assuming nobody was badly hurt.

23.9 miles this trip at 13.8 mph average. Enjoyed that and felt buzzing with energy at the end of it.

No photos this time as too busy .


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (7 Dec 2018)

*I been busy riding...*

Yesterday was an intervals day.. but in between them I managed to take a few pics.

3×20 minutes at tempo pace with 5 minutes rest in between…

1st 20, pee, drink and photo stop.






2nd 20 and during the 5 min rest I spotted this… Normally I come down really fast here.






3rd and final 20… Pee again, eat, drink and photo..






After those series I had to do some stupid unders and overs and normally I get all confused with them. 
Was like 7 min under and 1 over… another 6 and 1… 5 min rest, 3 times.

1st? Who knows..!!!






After that one there were no more pics and I headed home doing the intervals..

Strava says : https://www.strava.com/activities/2002954416

To finish a group passed me before town on country roads without saying Hola or anything… Disrespectful..! Chased them.. Jumped on their climber wheel… Dropped him before town… That will teach them not to say hi to the fat guy…


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (7 Dec 2018)

No training planned so it was a social ride with the guys.. Chilly morning to start.. Like 11 C so we decided to head up the hills from the go..






Almost immediately I noticed the clouds underneath us.. That was a first for me.






We were not that high up but the clouds were low enough for us to get above them rally quick






We then reached the next time over and the views were breathtaking for me..






This is more likely the best shot of the morning.. At least to me.






Happy faces before we headed down from the mountain town.






Coming down was tricky.. Wet, foggy and fast.. Well the fast part not much for me but still took it really easy..

Strava said: https://www.strava.com/activities/2004597503

And we still have Saturday and Sunday to come..!


----------



## 8mph (7 Dec 2018)

25 miles around the Wiltshire lanes, no jacket needed and a tailwind home, lovely.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Dec 2018)

Out again today, taking advantage of a gap in the weather. I decided to do one of my lesser used routes: Lyth Hill, Little Lyth, Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury, Habberley, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Smethcott, Leebotwood, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back the short way.

It's breezier out today with a chilly wind but there was more sunshine which was good. The A49 was busy so I had a bit of a wait to get on it and a longer wait to get off (a right turn off the road so I thought it prudent to pull in to the left until there was a gap.)

I was going against the wind all the way to Pontesbury so wasn't quick. A bit of traffic about and some discourteous driving - a little red car gave me all of 6 inches clearance even though the road was completely clear and they could have used as much room as they liked. In Pontesbury I managed to get my roads mixed up and ended up doing a tour round the village. Ah well, it should stick in the mind properly for next time.

After Pontesbury the scenery changes a bit and it feels very remote. I found the lanes a little busier than expected on the way to Pulverbatch. The dampness under wheel was pretty much as expected though (big puddles and water running across in many places) so the bike is due another wash.

I caught a tractor on the downill section after Smethcott then had to cross the A49 again at Leebotwood before heading northwards for home. The two fords on the old roman road are quite full and the unofficial third one seems to be becoming a permanent fixture.

I met a few other cyclists around the Longnor area (always good to see) then found that the wind I'd hoped would be helping me home wasnt! It wasn't too bad as far as Ryton but after that slowed me down a fair bit and on the run from Condover up to the A49 I was only able to do 11 or 12 mph where 18 to 20 had been an easy cruise yesterday.

26.6 miles at 11.9 mph average this time. Edit to add: I've realised that this ride takes me over 6,000 miles for the year to date. Another ride of similar length will take me beyond my highest ever annual mileage.






At the crossroads near Annscroft. The flag gives a good idea of the wind today.





At Pontesbury.





The Mytton Inn at Habberley. For those who aren't familiar with the area; "Mad" Jack Mytton was a famous local character who was a notorious gambler, drunkard and (briefly) MP for Shrewsbury and his bizzarre exploits are the stuff of legend. Quite a few pubs share his name.





Pontesford Hill looks almost alpine from this angle.





Overlooking Lawn Farm on the way to Pulverbatch.





Pulverbatch


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Dec 2018)

An early downpour put Pete M off but my radar said it would be good in 15 mins. And it was. Blue skies and sunshine. I climbed straight out of the box to the top of the Wyche Cutting to arrive in Colwall just as Pete rolled up. Pete fancied a Trumpet visit so I dodged us back and forth to add a few miles before we arrived at The Nest. Some pals of Pete's were there so a catch up ensued. Eventually refreshments could be had.

We took the Falcon Lane run to Leddington and on around the southern end of the Hills for a Castlemorton route for home. We had to stop and shelter from a severe hailstorm for a short while as it blew through. We'd hidden behind a parked van and when the driver appeared he was amused at our choice. "You can't move till the shower is over" was my plea. But it had stopped so we thanked him and rode on. Pete headed for the crossing of the Hills while I decided to add a few extra miles by Pixham Ferry. Good outing despite the hail. 51 smiles


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Dec 2018)

Time to winterise my static caravan which includes bringing my winter bike home for the, er, winter.

As it was already in the boot of the car, I decided to go for a short tootle around York.

The idea was to park near the Minster and ride to the Cycle Heaven bike shop and cafe for lunch, and a gawp at all the shiny new bikes they have in there.

Seems to me York is permanently strangled with motor traffic which may explain the two volleys of motorist/cyclist abuse I received on the way to the shop.

Partly my fault, I hacked through the busy Shambles central area, rather than use the riverside path, which I did on the way back.

My grasp of York geography is less than firm, but I didn't go badly wrong in either direction.

Plenty of water in the Ouse as this pic shows - much more than a shower down here and the bank floods.






One cannot go to York without taking a pic in front of the Minster, but this one is a sad sign of the times.

Since my last visit, a row of large concrete blocks has been plonked outside - presumably as a deterrent to motor vehicle terrorism.






The ride must have been all of three (dead flat) miles, but I rather enjoy carving through a busy city on a bike.


----------



## galaxy (8 Dec 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> An early downpour put Pete M off but my radar said it would be good in 15 mins. And it was. Blue skies and sunshine. I climbed straight out of the box to the top of the Wyche Cutting to arrive in Colwall just as Pete rolled up. Pete fancied a Trumpet visit so I dodged us back and forth to add a few miles before we arrived at The Nest. Some pals of Pete's were there so a catch up ensued. Eventually refreshments could be had.
> 
> We took the Falcon Lane run to Leddington and on around the southern end of the Hills for a Castlemorton route for home. We had to stop and shelter from a severe hailstorm for a short while as it blew through. We'd hidden behind a parked van and when the driver appeared he was amused at our choice. "You can't move till the shower is over" was my plea. But it had stopped so we thanked him and rode on. Pete headed for the crossing of the Hills while I decided to add a few extra miles by Pixham Ferry. Good outing despite the hail. 51 smiles


Always end up having a Scotch Egg at the Nest. Yummy


----------



## galaxy (8 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out again today, taking advantage of a gap in the weather. I decided to do one of my lesser used routes: Lyth Hill, Little Lyth, Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury, Habberley, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Smethcott, Leebotwood, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back the short way.
> 
> It's breezier out today with a chilly wind but there was more sunshine which was good. The A49 was busy so I had a bit of a wait to get on it and a longer wait to get off (a right turn off the road so I thought it prudent to pull in to the left until there was a gap.)
> 
> ...


The A49 runs along the end of our lane. Must say Cycling on on the odd occasion I do I hate it.


----------



## galaxy (8 Dec 2018)

My birthday today. Plan was a nice walk n cycle. By the time we got home it was raining and dark. So the thought of going out for dinner was more a pull. Always tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Dec 2018)

galaxy said:


> My birthday today. Plan was a nice walk n cycle. By the time we got home it was raining and dark. So the thought of going out for dinner was more a pull. Always tomorrow I suppose.


Happy Birthday


----------



## C R (8 Dec 2018)

galaxy said:


> My birthday today. Plan was a nice walk n cycle. By the time we got home it was raining and dark. So the thought of going out for dinner was more a pull. Always tomorrow I suppose.


Happy birthday. It is looking like this morning is going to be reasonable weather, so wishing you a good ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2018)

galaxy said:


> My birthday today. Plan was a nice walk n cycle. By the time we got home it was raining and dark. So the thought of going out for dinner was more a pull. Always tomorrow I suppose.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Katherine (8 Dec 2018)

8mph said:


> I plotted a route of 42 miles, taped my phone to my stem and set off in quite mild weather. About two miles in, a bump in the road put paid to my makeshift phone mount at which point it ended up in my pocket. I'm absolutely dreadful at navigation and what with having to stop and remove gloves every time I wanted to check my location I soon ended up off-piste and in the back lanes of Wiltshire. I endeavoured not to cut any corners to shorten the route and backtracked several times. Got home and the brand new bike computer (£6) says I've done 46.6 miles. The ride has taken 4hrs 20 but I must have stopped about 30 times to get the phone out. Average speed says 13.6 which is what I wanted to see, roughly 40 miles in 3 hours if I know where I'm going. I'm going to keep on trying to improve my navigation skills, the ride itself was dark and rainy but quite a fun mix of roads, lanes and city streets.



Can you set your navigation app to voice cues?
The battery lasts so much longer when you don't have the screen on.
I started by using google maps set to voice cues with the volume set to its loudest. I would put the phone in my bar bag or in the winter, my winter jacket has a pocket. Then I moved on to Ride With GPS also set to voive cues. More recently as I was struggling to hear it when in busy traffic, when people were talking or windnoise, I have started using a wireless earpiece via bluetooth, which is even better.


----------



## 8mph (8 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Can you set your navigation app to voice cues?
> The battery lasts so much longer when you don't have the screen on.
> I started by using google maps set to voice cues with the volume set to its loudest. I would put the phone in my bar bag or in the winter, my winter jacket has a pocket. Then I moved on to Ride With GPS also set to voive cues. More recently as I was struggling to hear it when in busy traffic, when people were talking or windnoise, I have started using a wireless earpiece via bluetooth, which is even better.


Thanks for the suggestion Katherine, I have a Blackberry which basically sucks but today a battered old Garmin etrex Vista c arrived and I've just managed to upload a 167 km Strava route from my computer. The handlebar mount arrived yesterday and it looks good to go!
I don't think its possible to use offline Google maps with the Blackberry, Maps.me will give cues but only on routes that it has plotted etc, etc I shall have to join the human race and get an iPhone one day!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Dec 2018)

Just a bog standard Gransdens loop today. Mrs Dave chickened out of a tandem ride due to the wind, so I went on my Cube.

The outbound leg was certainly windy, I was being buffeted about aplenty. There were the usual kestrels, fieldfare and redwing suffering the same fate.
There were half a dozen other eejits out there battling along.

This is the dead tree just by the maggot farm, always photogenic






The wind had made the smell go away today, that was nice.

Wind assisted on the way back until I came back into the village where I had to wait an age for 3 way temporary lights.

Just over 20 miles in the sun.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2006137330


----------



## Katherine (8 Dec 2018)

8mph said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Katherine, I have a Blackberry which basically sucks but today a battered old Garmin etrex Vista c arrived and I've just managed to upload a 167 km Strava route from my computer. The handlebar mount arrived yesterday and it looks good to go!
> I don't think its possible to use offline Google maps with the Blackberry, Maps.me will give cues but only on routes that it has plotted etc, etc I shall have to join the human race and get an iPhone one day!



You only need a basic smart phone on android.


----------



## 8mph (8 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> You only need a basic smart phone on android.


Anything BUT Blackberry, which doesn't support most of the apps!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Dec 2018)

Rich B was waiting for Mrs 26 and me. We rode over to Upton where John G, Rob A and Margaret PR were already chatting. Rich headed home from Tunnel Hill while we rode via the school to the cafe at the Mythe. Margaret and I were chatting we didn't notice that the others weren't with us. So we retraced to find John with a flat. Sorted we could all pedal to the cafe.

John headed back up the main road while we 4 went by the White Rabbit and back to Upton. With Margaret at home Brotheridge Green was the favoured route. All good today apart from John's flat. The forecast heavy showers just didn't make an appearance at all. 35 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Dec 2018)

A quick 4.5 miles this morning to get cash out for the Christmas tree that we had to buy today. By the time I'd spent a couple of hours fixing the bathroom floor it was lunch, after which I had an extended 16 mile trip to Aldi, which turned out really quite wet (with no wet weather gear on either) The rain came at about 6 miles, so the final 10 got me dried out again by the time I got home.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> A quick 4.5 miles this morning to get cash out for the Christmas tree that we had to buy today. By the time I'd spent a couple of hours fixing the bathroom floor it was lunch, after which I had an extended 16 mile trip to Aldi, which turned out really quite wet (with no wet weather gear on either) The rain came at about 6 miles, so the final 10 got me dried out again by the time I got home.



How big is yer tree?


----------



## TigerT (8 Dec 2018)

My rides this weekend were very different.

Friday evening I got home from work a bit earlier than normal. As the weather forecast for the weekend was for rain all weekend I decided to go out for a short ride. It was about 10 degrees with no wind, but rain was was forecast for 7pm. I was ready by 4pm and headed out. I decided to head for Griefensee and ride around it as the sun was setting.

It was beautiful, on the ride out you can see the alps in the distance and with the sun low in the sky, there was an orange glow behind them. The lake itself was very still. I carried on around the top of the lake and back down the other side. There was a diversion at the end and it was pretty hard to follow in the dark. I missed the turn towards home so decided on an extension back through some local villages. I ended up doing 55kms instead of 40. The promised rain arrived a bit before 7pm and I got wet for the last 5 minutes - It didn't spoil the ride though.




Views of the Alps on the way out


A short pause by the lakeside


Beautiful reflections - The water was so still it was like a mirror.

Saturday, I wasn't hopeful that I'd get out - The weather forecast was for rain all day. It was raining lightly so I decided just to go out and see what it was like. I just headed out on to some local back roads. The rain was not so bad, but it was incredibly windy and the sky was black so I was sure more rain was coming. I eventually called it a day at about 30kms. That was enough to hit a total distance that I never dreamed of doing at the start of the year.

My previous highest total was just under 1400kms - Smashed it this year with a total now of over 4000. Might allow myself an extra slice of cake!


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Dec 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> How big is yer tree?


Big enough for me to need to repair the bathroom floor after putting it up


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Big enough for me to need to repair the bathroom floor after putting it up


----------



## galaxy (9 Dec 2018)

Well managed to get out today. Bit blowing. Very nice. Only 14 miles but enjoyed everyone of them


----------



## Biff600 (9 Dec 2018)

Just 19 muddy miles today !!!

Before and after pics, just going to give my carcass a scrub then I'll pop out and oil the bits that need to be oiled !


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Dec 2018)

Plans made last night to get up at 7 this morning and get the metric half ride in to complete the 2nd challenge of the year. Alarm went off, got turned off and I went back to sleep. So, out the door slightly later than planned at 0840hrs, and headed off into the blustery wind towards Datchet and Eton. I figured headwind all the way out and a fast ride back. The rain started after a few miles but never got bad enough to worry about, and after 12 miles I realised the planned route was never going to be long enough. Minor change and I slogged up Sheet Road with a nasty crosswind, had to use the small ring on the last bit which is unusual. A loop round to Acot then home through the park saw 33.1 miles done. 
Just the metric century to go.....


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Dec 2018)

A lovely winters day in North Yorkshire. A ride from home to Cawood and Naburn where I stopped to help a chap who had a puncture, he’d replaced the tube but had forgotten his pump!
He had never seen CO2 gas before and was suitably impressed.
I crossed the river Ouse and headed on to Acaster Malbis, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster and to My work at Thorp Arch where I swapped bikes to give my new Fixie a tentative try around the industrial estate.
Back on to the winter bike and another 7 miles to home, great spin out.
36.4 miles in total with an average of 15mph.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2018)

Target today was a metric century in to complete all 3 monthly challenge and beat @cosmicbike to it . Delayed start of 0930 while I waited for the rain to clear .Took the normal route to Swarkstone bridge .Today was the first time I'd been that way over it since running in the back of a car last time . Thankfully traffic was really busy and slow so safely over ,Turned left on to the long drag to Willington which was into a headwind  .Finally turned off for Etwall and on to quiet lanes finally got my first veloviewer square at 26 miles . Still into the headwind on to Marston on Dove ,Rolleston on Dove and on to Burton .A quick there and back to grab another square then back down the cyclepath on the side of the A38 and back to Willington here I turned to Repton to take the hilly route home .On the long drag up past Foremark reservoir I slowly reeled in a rider who was wearing a Paris ,Brest ,Paris jacket from 2015 would have chatted if we weren't struggling up a hill . Plenty of more climbing out to Calke and past Staunton Harold reservoir . Onto Whitwick and the long drag upto St Bernards Abbey the last proper climb of the day . Quick descent through Oaks in Charnwood and Charley rd back to Newtown Linford and home . 73 miles in the bag and metric century challenge done . Considering the rain when I got up I managed to stay dry . Another steady ride for me at 14.6 mph I have lost some speed but there was 4300ft of upness and a horrible headwind


----------



## 8mph (9 Dec 2018)

Today I ventured out for the first time in cycling tights and jersey using a route that I found on mapmyride.com. About a mile in the rain came down pretty heavily but I was pleased to note how well my cheap muddy fox jacket coped and glad to have a pocket to stuff it in once the rain stopped. The hills were nicely spaced out along the ride and the new Garmin stopped me from going awol in the unfamiliar lanes, I'm used to stopping and fumbling around with gloves, pockets, phones in order to get where I'm going. Tried to get back in 4 hrs but missed that by 2 minutes. I used to ride around in casual clothes without a helmet and get lost all the time but have to admit that I was cool, dry and on course with all the cycling-specific gear....who would have thought it?


----------



## colly (9 Dec 2018)

A cold, sunny, Sunday morning ride out to Ilkley. I used to go this way all the time, not so much recently. Time was, early mornings, Saturdays and Sundays were the only time I could find to get out. 
I recall even a couple of years ago Sunday rides out to Ilkley being, even on the main A roads, generally pleasant mostly car free runs. Not today. Maybe not anymore. I fear traffic wise West Yorkshire may have hit that magic 'camel straw number' with regards to cars. Everywhere it seemed I was battling with queued traffic.
Anyway........................... despite all that I still made the most of it and came back via quieter roads for the most part.

All in all it was 39.5 miles with about 2000ft of up. Fixed. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30089823


----------



## colly (9 Dec 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 441938
> View attachment 441942



Very nice looking bike.  How you getting on with fixed?


----------



## Donger (9 Dec 2018)

Another amazingly mild day in Gloucestershire today. So shorts were the order of the day again for the club ride..... December or not. 39 miles for me, with a couple of extra miles at the start (just for something to do) due to being the first one to turn up. A loop out through various Gloucester suburbs to Brockworth, then up our one big climb up Fiddler's Hill past Prinknash Abbey to Painswick via Painswick Beacon. Our café stop at the Rococo Garden was a non-event, as it is closed until January 10th, so we moved on to the Upper Lock café in Stroud instead, before heading back home via Stonehouse, Whitminster and Frampton on Severn. Homing in on my 3,000 mile target for the year now .... just 71 still to go. Now just to get through all the Christmas meals and drinks without putting on too much weight before starting all over again on Jan 1st.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Very nice looking bike.  How you getting on with fixed?


Hi Colin, it’s my first ride out just around the industrial estate. The bike feels great, really comfortable and I’m getting the hang of it, I’m not sure about the gearing. I’ve changed the rear sprocket from 16t to 18t with a 48t up front, I will persevere but may need lower (easier) gearing for hills. I’m a spinner not a grinder, fingers crossed a fixie may strengthen my legs and I’ll be comfortable doing both.
You fixie riders have my respect.


----------



## gavgav (9 Dec 2018)

Haven’t posted here for a while, but feel today’s ride should be marked, as it means the completion of the Half Century Challenge for 2018 (4 years done now).

Woke to heavy rain and howling winds, but the forecast suggested it would at least dry up, mostly, from 11:30 and so I was ready to head out on the dot.

It was still very windy, but I knew that it would mostly be behind or to the side of me for a good proportion of my planned route.

Set out towards Acton Burnell, including an encounter with the, thankfully, only nobber of the ride, who pulled out from the A5 slip road, into my path, forcing me to swerve to avoid him, as he ended up along side me! Idiot was on his phone!!

There is quite a bit of climbing to Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell, where I was passed by one of my team from work, heading to her sister’s, and she gave me a nice wide pass .

I turned towards Coundmoor and started to find the water and mud on the roads, which was to get generally worse as the ride went on!

The wind helped me along here and down Shore Lane, to Cressage, where I nipped across the busy A458 and climbed up to Eaton Constantine. I felt the first drops of rain, on the ride, along here and could see a big shower over The Wrekin and around to Ironbridge, but I appeared to have missed the worst of it and continued along its edge thankfully.

From Eaton Constantine I followed the road to Acton Village and Rushton, with it feeling quite a pull, at times, and Strava suggests a 350 ft climb in a couple of miles, which surprised me.

It was continuing to rain, fairly lightly and so I resisted donning the waterproofs, but it had gone much colder with the damp air.

I crossed the old A5 and headed up to Wrockwardine, before following the lane down to Charlton. It was rather interesting, along there, as I encountered no less than 5 deep floods across the road, which all necessitated a freewheel with legs in the air, to avoid getting wet feet!! The road was thick with mud, as well and the bike was plastered by the time I got to the end of the road.

I dropped down to Walcot and paused on the bridge for some lunch, before turning into the headwind, that I knew would be there for the final 10 miles and boy was it hard work!!

It felt like a wall, at times, as I crawled to Withington and Upton Magna. I started to get knee pain along here, as well, in the same place that I frequently seem to get it, when moving back onto the Cube, at this time of year .

Struggled on to Uffington and along the very muddy, slippy, old canal path to the gate, where I decided to head up to Sundorne Rd, as I knew the next section of path would be even worse.

The final few miles were along cycle paths and I arrived home feeling happy that I’d completed the challenge for another year.

31.7 miles at a slow 11.2mph avg


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Dec 2018)

For some reason I'm really not feeling it at the moment, so I had to half force myself out this morning despite the glorious (if blooming cold) sunshine

Anyhow, out just before 10 due to the lack of light early on and after fleetingly toying with the idea of a ride to Otley, I decided I couldn't be doing with the volumes of traffic on the A660 at that time of morning, as @colly has already mentioned above.

So off up Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and the descent into Thorner for some quieter roads. For the first time in a while I tackled Church Hill out of the village and it wasn't as bad as I'd anticipated. Once crested, there is a long gently downhill run all the way to Bramham Park, spoilt only by the ropey road surfaces in a few spots. The long drop into the Wothersome Dip saw me topping 30mph, although the climb up the other side was considerably slower. Again, while it got the heart pumping it wasn't as bad as I'd anticipated, so there must be a degree of fitness in me somewhere.
Left at the top onto Thorner Lane, avoiding some huge puddles and slightly climbing into the wind now, before dropping through the lesser Wothersome Dip and up the other side. The road here looks fairly flat, but it's actually a steady incline all the way up to the Jewitt Lane junction, where I took a right and headed north towards Compton on the singletrack.
About half way along I could hear an engine revving up behind me and the car got very close before backing off - I think it was simply poor driving rather than an attempt to chivvy me out of the way, but it was a few hundred yards before I could find a field entrance to let them through and to be fair I got a big thank you from the driver. I was about to set off I could hear another engine approaching, so stayed put until they came through rather than having to start and stop again.
Down the first 50 yards or so of the descent into Collingham before taking a tight left onto Compton Lane for the steady climb to regain the altitude I'd just lost, then more single track lane heading towards East Rigton. Stopped again to let a car heading in the opposite direction though and then continued on into Rigton Green and left, through the dip and up onto Holme Farm Lane.
Another cyclist drew alongside for a short chat on here, then it was onto Milner Lane as he accelerated off.
More horses on here, with a group of 4, which combined with a few motor vehicles arriving at the same time almost caused a traffic jam. Still, we were all soon through and along the ridge, before the plunge down back into Thorner.
Onto Carr Lane for the climb back out and as I reached the top of the first climb I could hear a siren - nothing unusual in that, it's only a mile from the A58 and there are often ambulances up and down there.
However as I started descending down towards the S-bends the siren was getting _much _louder, so not wanting to round a blind corner on what is effectively a single track lane I stopped where I had decent sight lines in front and behind just as Trumpton came round the corner with blues and twos going, so I waved them through.
Those fire engines are quite big up close. 

Anyway, the rest of the run to the A58 passed without incident, a quick scoot along there and then up Coal Road, across the mini roundabout and the speed sign (19 mph ) before taking to local roads to home, with a final loop around the block.

*17.17 miles* (27.63 km) in *1h 29m* at an average of *11.6 mph* with *872 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *4.7 °C*

Glad I got out for a ride and they all count don't they? Just wish I could get a bit more motivated as the spark isn't there at the moment.

Sorry, no photos today but here is the map to end.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> For some reason I'm really not feeling it at the moment, so I had to half force myself out this morning despite the glorious (if blooming cold) sunshine
> 
> Anyhow, out just before 10 due to the lack of light early on and after fleetingly toying with the idea of a ride to Otley, I decided I couldn't be doing with the volumes of traffic on the A660 at that time of morning, as @colly has already mentioned above.
> 
> ...


This time off year when challenges are done motivation is hard to find . Soon be time for 2019 challenges to start good on you on getting out


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2018)

Brilliant effort @gavgav !
And really well done to everyone who has been out cycling in the wintry weather.
The last time I rode my bike I was wearing shorts and T-shirt and I know it will be quite a shock to the system when I can finally start riding again in January.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Dec 2018)

Set off this morning to reattempt the  that got abandoned due to rain a week last Friday. Out through a slightly aquatic country park




and the P Fairy struck on the front wheel Discovered the saddle bag had no tyre levers in it
0.7 mile with 86ft climbed
Walk back home and thorn retrieved from tyre and new inner tube fitted

Take 2 - The reason for using the country park is avoid Oaker Bank but at least its hopefully thorn free.




The Defy, obviously still sulking from soaking it got that Friday, was plainly not happy with having to tackle it and promptly threw its chain off
Quickly decided that having lost the best part of an hour and the north westerly the tour of upper Washburn Valley was not going to happen today. So south on the B6451




and east at Norwood




to tackle Little Armscliffe, a second slower than my best time to the top - that best time, on the hybrid, was probably due to being encouraged by spectators of a cycle race. Thence Beckwithshaw, up Whinney Lane, through the Rossett area of Harrogate, in the news this week as being the place in Yorkshire where men live the longest, and along Stray Rein.




Rat running my normal road bike route to the east and north of Harrogate town centre I quickly noticed, with only the odd frost so far, how many pot holes have occurred, think I missed one by a mm having swerved to miss another.
20.06 miles at an average of 13.5mph




1206ft climbed


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Dec 2018)

Blue skies and "chilly" temps to start… Long sleeve jersey but shorts was enough for me.

First pic of the day along the 2nd climb of the day.






After that we have a few rollers before we climb into the town of Casarabonela, someone will remember this town






The group reaching the switchbak in town






Some climb faster than others.. The switchback in town






After that I took off and catch up with the group and passed them to reach another picture point, if you pay close attention and squint a bit you can see them coming down the hill..






Salvi was leading part of the group up the hill… MY HERO!






We then reached the top of the hill and came down because it was windy and cold at the top of Puerto Martinez.. I went down the hill first because I know another spot to take some pics… Love the view..!











Then it was time to eat something and refill bottles before we headed home






Just in case someone doesn’t know who I am by now.. I am the fat guy big guy at the front… Planet X jersey.

Strava said: https://www.strava.com/activities/2007936833

There is another 30 pics or so linked to the activity or at the FB page if you want to look at them.

Week is over now: 338 km, 5500 meters of climbing in 13 hours… I am going to sleep now.


----------



## Old jon (9 Dec 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> A lovely winters day in North Yorkshire. A ride from home to Cawood and Naburn where I stopped to help a chap who had a puncture, he’d replaced the tube but had forgotten his pump!
> He had never seen CO2 gas before and was suitably impressed.
> I crossed the river Ouse and headed on to Acaster Malbis, Bolton Percy, Tadcaster and to My work at Thorp Arch where I swapped bikes to give my new Fixie a tentative try around the industrial estate.
> Back on to the winter bike and another 7 miles to home, great spin out.
> 36.4 miles in total with an average of 15mph.



Do it! ride the fixed. You bought it, use it.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2018)

Today's ride started out as an excuse just to get out of the house for an hour having spent the morning & most of the afternoon on domestics ahead of 10 straight days of work. I had planned just to do a 15 mile loop towards Ipswich & back, but it was such a nice sunny afternoon - despite the stiff headwind on the outward leg - that I kept going and ended up doing yet another 50km ride. Thankfully I have lights permanently fitted to all of my bikes as it was almost half four by the time I got home.

Going past Trinity Park (the Suffolk Showground for us oldies) on the back road, I noticed a load of cars leaving on the internal roads with bikes on carriers - turns out round 5 of the National Trophy Cyclocross series was held there over the weekend, but I'd not seen or heard anything about it!


----------



## galaxy (10 Dec 2018)

Cycling down the lane. Crossed to climb upto Leysters the water running of the fields was a mass river. Soaked even though it wasn’t raining. Anyway soon dried out or even died out. That climb always gets me. Nice circular route only 14 miles but some amazing views. Some Sun and a lot of wind.


----------



## Old jon (10 Dec 2018)

Well, I keep trying to go out on a bike and this time I succeeded. A bright Monday morning in December is too good to miss, despite single figure temperature outdoors.

Gears today, and thoughts of a route involving the A 58, so after Holbeck follow the traffic diverted to miss Leeds Bridge along Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road to the bridge of that name. The road beyond that and past the bus station is still blighted with disrupted tarmac. It is good to reach the right turn onto Regent Street. Hmm, I walked along the London one last Saturday, a big difference in every way. Anyway, the clock at Oakwood was the next landmark, then past the spare set of park gates followed by the slog up Boot Hill. It was good to reach the top and the right turn onto Red Hall Lane. Flat roads are a great rest. Skeltons Lane and left onto Thorner Lane for the whizz down Sandhills and into Thorner.



Around here I discovered that I had left my phone at home. It is odd, there is nothing in my life that is urgent but I do not feel fully dressed without my phone. Man up and get on with it, I told myself. And so I did. Up Church Hill, it has become no easier to ascend. Maybe I should try more often as it is quite a while since I have ridden this way. The road that leads on from the top is really a great road, descending slightly for a distance before the steeper drop to Wothersome and then the payback climb towards Hope Hall. Follow the road around right and turn left onto West Woods Road. This runs more or less parallel to the A 1M all the way to Wattle Syke, turn left for Collingham. Left onto the A 58 and I stopped by the Italian restaurant for a munch. There is a bus stop with litter bin there. An articulated wagon slowly passed, left hand indicator on. No way is that going up Jewitt Lane, thought I. But it did. Only to stop when the trailer was clear of the road. Two minutes later, I was just about to move on and a flatbed passed, stopped, and indicated left also. I was not nosy enough to climb that lane to find out who needed two HGVs at once, but I bet it peeved the neighbours.

I could say that the ride was flat after that event, but there is still climbing to do, notably the long drag up to and through Scarcroft. A couple more rises, pass the end of Red Hall Lane and retrace my earlier route down the hill, past the clock and through Leeds to home. Big grin when the garmin reported 28 and a bit miles and 1100 feet of climbing, and I saw our lass crossing the road to home. She had been shopping.

The map,


----------



## colly (10 Dec 2018)

@Old jon I'm sure I saw you this morning waiting at Oakwood Clock lights. White/cream coloured bike ?


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Dec 2018)

A windy commute home this morning, makes it that much harder after a 12hr night shift. Still a couple of Christmas bits to pick up so a bimble round the high streets this afternoon saw another 11 miles added. 
Only one more challenge ride to go this year, but if I'm to get to an imperial Eddington of 50 I need 3 more 50 mile rides before the end of 2018, might be a bit too much of an ask..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Dec 2018)

Out for a bit this afternoon and I took a hilly route again. I started off with fairly flat roads through Condover, Longnor, Hollyhurst and across the A49 to Dudgley then climbed up to Walkmills, Smethcott, Wilderley and Pulverbatch where I took the fast route to Longden Common, Longden and Exfords Green before a final climb over Lyth Hill via Little Lyth.

It was a bit overcast and chilly and the roads were a mix of wet and dry - the busier roads had mostly dried but the lanes are pretty wet and muddy. Makes me wonder if it's worth cleaning the bike.

After Hollyhurst I met another rider who had been out to meet up with a few people for a ride round the north of the county and was heading home with 72 miles on the clock. We didn't stay together long as we were turning opposite ways at the next junction after the A49.

The light seemed to fade quite early this afternoon so lights were on for most of the trip. My left hand headlamp had slipped to aim too high again so I've tweaked it and hopefully it'll stay put now.

The run from Pulverbatch through to Longden is pretty good, as I've mentioned before, due to being downhill for most of it and I do quite enjoy riding fast along it in the dark (with good lights).

At Hunger Hill I had to use the A49 again for a short way just as the rush hour traffic was starting to build. I don't know what happened but there was some rather furious hooting of horns shortly after I got off the road. Glad I wasn't mixed up in that.

25.7 miles at 12.8 mph average this time and a 30.7 maximum. Quite enjoyed that.

I took some snaps with the mobile but it's not great with these light conditions:


----------



## Old jon (10 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> @Old jon I'm sure I saw you this morning waiting at Oakwood Clock lights. White/cream coloured bike ?



That would likely have been me, Ellis Briggs called it ivory. Never thought of white for a colour, suppose it would have faded to cream in time. As for the waiting, the lights changed too soon, I had hoped to regain my breath . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Dec 2018)

CTC Christmas Lunch (or for modernists CUK Christmas Lunch)

It's the time of year when social gatherings occur. I couldn't refuse the gathering of some old faces and some new. I rode to the Mayfly cafe for the start of the ride. Lots out - too many to list. I caught up with a lot of what has been going on and met some new friends too. Bill D was our leader and he headed us out by Monkwood. Derek picked up a thorn at Ockeridge and that took a while to fix. So no more loops as we headed for Broadwas and The Royal Oak to meet many others who hadn't joined in with the ride. Mrs 26 came by car as she has tennis-ed her elbow or something equally uncomfortable. What a crowd of cyclists! Our meal was lovely as was the beer. Graham C and I were the last to leave. Graham took his trike along the adjacent main road while I took a loop to the north before crossing the Teme and taking the Alfrick run back. Dusk was upon me so I put my lights on and did an errand whilst I was still dressed for riding. Lovely social one and a good day for mid December to be out a-pedalling. 45 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2018)

Another quick afternoon ride on my Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound route.

Gloomy and cold out again but fine to be out in when wrapped up warm. Roads are a little drier than yesterday so the bike hasn't picked up quite as much mud. Only 3 or 4 other cyclists out. Traffic mostly not a problem, however I met three very large vehicles down very narrow lanes which spoiled my flow a little.

22.7 miles at 13.7 mph average. I didn't bother with photos this time due to the dull weather.


----------



## gavgav (11 Dec 2018)

A very short ride, after work, tonight, around Shrewsbury, notable only for the River Severn being in flood, covering the towpath in places, which meant the flood gates were correctly closed!

Oh, and a nobber who felt it necessary to overtake, squeezing past me and a parked car on the opposite side of the road, with inches to spare and then cut across the front of me, about 30 yards from a junction. Why is there always one?!

8.4 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2018)

gavgav said:


> A very short ride, after work, tonight, around Shrewsbury, notable only for the River Severn being in flood, covering the towpath in places, which meant the flood gates were correctly closed!
> 
> Oh, and a nobber who felt it necessary to overtake, squeezing past me and a parked car on the opposite side of the road, with inches to spare and then cut across the front of me, about 30 yards from a junction. Why is there always one?!
> 
> 8.4 miles


A like for getting out. Shame about the nobber.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2018)

Last day off until the Saturday before Christmas and a couple of lightweight things still to pick up and the cards to deliver to my sister, neice & nephew, so why not take the opportunity of a long ride on a bright but cold day.

Things didn't start off too well when, after just 1.5 miles there was a clicking sound from the back wheel which turned out to be a thorn still attached to a thin twig embedded in the rear tyre - thankfully it was sealing the hole so I turned round and made it most of the way back before the tight clearance on the frame dislodged the twig leading to an almost instant deflation.

Having repaired the tube in the warmth at home, it was back into the cold and out to Marlesham Heath the long way round via Newbourne & Waldringfield




for the first Christmas shopping stop, then down to Martlesham and across to Rushmere St. Andrew where someone had set up a rather different Christmas tree (it has a solar panel on the top and it looks like some of the LEDs are inside the bottles).




From there, another meandering route took me via Westerfield and down into Claydon where I posted my sister's cards and then carried on through to Bramford & Sproughton and into Ipswich for the next Christmas related shopping stop. A slow run through Ipswich followed thanks to the volume of traffic, with Waitrose being the next destination for some supplies for the next few days.

The final stop was at The Thrasher just round the corner from Waitrose - one of the Hungry Horse/Greene King chain - today's offer being a "Big Plate Special" for £5. Their Chicken New Yorker may not be the best quality food, but a full plate of chicken & chips was most welcome after 45 cold miles, even if it did sit a bit heavy on the stomach for the remaining 7 miles home which completed the December 50 mile ride.


----------



## galaxy (12 Dec 2018)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> CTC Christmas Lunch (or for modernists CUK Christmas Lunch)
> 
> It's the time of year when social gatherings occur. I couldn't refuse the gathering of some old faces and some new. I rode to the Mayfly cafe for the start of the ride. Lots out - too many to list. I caught up with a lot of what has been going on and met some new friends too. Bill D was our leader and he headed us out by Monkwood. Derek picked up a thorn at Ockeridge and that took a while to fix. So no more loops as we headed for Broadwas and The Royal Oak to meet many others who hadn't joined in with the ride. Mrs 26 came by car as she has tennis-ed her elbow or something equally uncomfortable. What a crowd of cyclists! Our meal was lovely as was the beer. Graham C and I were the last to leave. Graham took his trike along the adjacent main road while I took a loop to the north before crossing the Teme and taking the Alfrick run back. Dusk was upon me so I put my lights on and did an errand whilst I was still dressed for riding. Lovely social one and a good day for mid December to be out a-pedalling. 45 smiles


We often go there for a roast. Always bang on for food.


----------



## galaxy (12 Dec 2018)

Home at a ready time yesterday. So we both jumped on the bikes and left to deliver Xmas cards. Silent through the letter box and onwards was the plan. That got dashed on delivery 1 as we got caught. Haven’t seen you 2 in ages. Come in and have a cuppa. So only 1 of 5 cards delivered and 5 miles in the bag. Still. It’s good to talk.


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5465373, member: 9609"]another day knocking the miles out, beautiful clear skies but one shocker of a northerly wind..
day one of the week, 42 mile in the bag another 108 to do. Think these cold days just drain me.[/QUOTE]

More stunning photographs @User9609 ….. in your role as unpaid and unofficial representative of the Northumberland Tourist Board, you're doing an outstanding job. Keep the beautiful photos coming please.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Dec 2018)

Today was the day for the final challenge ride of the 2018 triple challenge challenge, the metric century. As always the rides are focused around getting a few explorer squares, so a nice looking route to the Surrey Hills was planned on Strava, slightly more hilly that I'd like at 3000ft, but you can't have everything. Little did I know how off Strava's elevation data was....
After a couple of changes of clothes before getting out the door (settled on thermal bibs and jersey, glad I did in the end), it was a well paced ride through familiar territory out to Cobham and then onwards along the steady climb of Effingham Common Road, continuing to climb up Beech Avenue and Critten Lane until I reached Dogkennel Green. Then a scary decent of Whitedown Lane (as featured in the 100 Greatest Climbs), lots of wet leaves and stuff made it rather more exciting that I would like. A brief bit on the A25 before turning off up a muddy track where the CX would have been better than the Ti, all in the name of a square. Paused for the only photo stop of the day, by now I was cold and only 20 miles in
My bike and some sheep





And a field




Back on the A25 to Gomshall, then off through the undulating lanes to Sutton Abinger, Abinger, Friday Street and Broadmoor. I rejoined the A25 at Wotton and stayed with it through Westcott and Dorking before nipping into Betchworth for a square.
By now, after only 35 miles, I'd had enough, and reckoned all the big climbs were done so hoped for an easy run home. Ha ha....
I forgot that the ride from Betchworth up the back of Box Hill was such a sod of a hill, with a nasty kick at the end. Whilst I did get all the way up without walking it needed a break just before the top, and a few  moments to get over the top. From there it was through Headley, Leatherhead back to Cobham and home, tired, cold and hungry.
64 miles with 4200ft of climbing, so Strava was over 25% off...…

Oh, and at 40 miles my Van Nic got sick. Funny noises from the back end that I couldn't pin down at a brief stop, but nothing seems to have fallen off so it'll get a good look over tomorrow.

Nabbed another 12 squares, and upped my imperial Eddington to 48


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Dec 2018)

The forecast was wrong. The weather was actually better than advertised! Just got to grab these things. Jules was waiting as I rolled up. Newent was agreed so we took the Hillend dodge on the way south for Pendock. Neither of us had been this way for a while so it all felt fresh. We popped in at Upleadon Church which we had forgotten we'd visited once before. Senior moments for two. We remembered the little dodge into town so that no traffic was involved. Always a bonus.

We ordered some turkey based refreshments (Christmas is coming) and enjoyed our cafe stop before heading out into the tiny lane for Gorsley. The ford was pretty empty but the hill was still as steep. We then dodged through Queen's Wood for Kempley and onto the usual route by Ryton and Bromsberrow. Clouds began to roll across the sky and things were a bit gloomy so after parting I put my lights on and rolled home. Excellent outing with excellent company and excellent winter weather. 56 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Oh, and at 40 miles my Van Nic got sick. Funny noises from the back end that I couldn't pin down at a brief stop, but nothing seems to have fallen off so it'll get a good look over tomorrow.



Found it. Broken rear mudguard bridge, again. That's 2 in the time I've owned it. Maybe a plastic one this time, might last longer.


----------



## galaxy (13 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Today was the day for the final challenge ride of the 2018 triple challenge challenge, the metric century. As always the rides are focused around getting a few explorer squares, so a nice looking route to the Surrey Hills was planned on Strava, slightly more hilly that I'd like at 3000ft, but you can't have everything. Little did I know how off Strava's elevation data was....
> After a couple of changes of clothes before getting out the door (settled on thermal bibs and jersey, glad I did in the end), it was a well paced ride through familiar territory out to Cobham and then onwards along the steady climb of Effingham Common Road, continuing to climb up Beech Avenue and Critten Lane until I reached Dogkennel Green. Then a scary decent of Whitedown Lane (as featured in the 100 Greatest Climbs), lots of wet leaves and stuff made it rather more exciting that I would like. A brief bit on the A25 before turning off up a muddy track where the CX would have been better than the Ti, all in the name of a square. Paused for the only photo stop of the day, by now I was cold and only 20 miles in
> My bike and some sheep
> View attachment 442344
> ...


Many times I rode from Farnborough upto Dauphin sport when it was up the top of Box Hill. Lovely cycling


----------



## colly (13 Dec 2018)

After a restless night sleep I got up early. Fed up with tossing and turning I thought a quick jaunt out on the bike would see me straight.
I think it was a mistake going out.
It was cold but dry, and the roads were clear. I went north up towards Wetherby which means a mile after setting off I have to tackle Wellington Hill. Now it's always a bit of a effort. Just under a mile up to the roundabout it's around 7% at the steepest so not massive but you know you have been climbing by the time you are at the top. Well today it seemed a huge effort. But being early, and cold, not long out of bed etc ...maybe that's just how it is.
So I plodded on Through Shadwell, and Slaid Hill, Stairfoot Lane over to Weetwood via Adel Beck and Adel,down towards Leeds across to Meanwood Road, into town and back up Roundhay Road through Harehills and the final climb back up Easterly Road.
On the stint into town on Meanwood Road I realised it was heavy going. Into a bit of a headwind so maybe that's why. Climbing through Harehills though...my God it was a push, and as for the climb up Easterly Road..............it felt more like Alp d'Huez. I'm feeling knackered I thought.
So in I get and I'm taking my gear off and I look at the HRM and my heart rate is still 144 bpm.  Must be 5 mins since I got off the bike. No wonder I don't feel so good.
I've uploaded the ride etc and I find my maximum heart rate was 181 bpm on that last climb, which for me is off the scale. That was my maximum HR maybe 10 years ago.
I feel ok now but I'm thinking the restless night was telling me something.

16 miles and 1100ft of up. Fixed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30168733


----------



## Old jon (13 Dec 2018)

Aye, early and cold @colly , not much better a couple of hours later.


Brrr! Cold it is this morning. OK, not silly cold, no ice, it is dry with a bit of a breeze blowing. But that breeze has freezing sharp cold edges. Still, there is a physiotherapy appointment to be kept so wheel out the fixed and start pedalling.

It’s the tail end of rush hour in Leeds. Some school traffic, including taxis. A taxi to take a child or two to school. Strange things were taxis in my schooldays, however did we manage? Anyway, the present must take precedence, I have to ride off. A totally urban ride, through Holbeck to avoid one awkward right turn, across the Aire at Crown Point Bridge and along to the end of Eastgate. Turn right. There is a shorter way, but I will happily ride further to miss any junction where I need to cross two or more lanes . . .

Reach the bike shed at the hospital and faff for a while to leave the bike and bits secure. Any warmth vanishes. Return to the bike forty five minutes later and do the reverse faff so I can ride it away. Very cold indeed, ah well, lets go home. Again the long way around with the vague idea of reaching double figures, in miles, for the morning. Nope, only 7.8 miles but they all count and I was happy to have the ride. Even happier for the warmth at home.

More detail of Leeds


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Dec 2018)

After yesterdays chilly ride I wanted a nice easy pedal, so an extended route out to Aldi and back this morning saw 11 miles done. Amazing the difference a bit of sunshine makes to how warm you get, I had to remove my buff after only 3 miles as I was overheating. No such issues on the ride into Egham this afternoon, it's gotten breezy and colder, so the Tesco shop was kept short at 6 miles.
Back on the commute tomorrow, Met Office reckon -1 degree when I set out


----------



## galaxy (13 Dec 2018)

I Finnished early. But been outside rendering. Just to cold. So sat down in front of the Aga with a brew and a Magazine.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Dec 2018)

*Time to see if all the training of last month pays off*

As a lot of you noticed I am a very goal oriented and need to keep challenging myself in order to not get bored.

I have a goal set in my head that I should be able to do this climb in under 1 hour







You can see the best time I have is 1:08 so I was training to shave 8 minutes off…

The time of the true is this Sunday, let’s see how it goes..

Any advice? Recommendations?


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> *Time to see if all the training of last month pays off*
> 
> As a lot of you noticed I am a very goal oriented and need to keep challenging myself in order to not get bored.
> 
> ...


Ride faster


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Dec 2018)

Yesterday afternoon's ride: Cold and a bit breezy but bright out and I decided to do one of my longer regular routes going to Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell and back via Pitchford and Condover.

I headed over Lyth Hill to start to avoid the worst of the traffic and was fairly glad I did as I was riding into a fairly brisk wind which wouldn't have been much fun on the quite exposed main road. At Atcham I crossed the river using the old bridge, then headed through Attingham Park which seemed to be doing pretty well for visitors. Had a shoelace come undone and tangle round my pedal spindle on the way out of the park which was a bit irritating.

Back out onto the roads, there was a certain amount of school traffic which is never particularly good. In a couple of places en-route to Walcot I had vehicles behind pressing to get past only for a large vehicle coming the other way to cause a blockage that I could get past easily but they couldn't.

I turned towards the sun on the way to Eaton Constantine but it was settling behind a bank of cloud in the far distance so I wasn't getting too much glare. At Cressage I paused for a drink at the top of the climb out of the valley and a farm vehicle towing a trailer came past just as I was about to set off again which gave me the chance to get their slipstream and be towed along at around 20 mph for a couple of miles to Cound Moor (where I couldn't keep up that pace on the short climb).

It was getting properly dark by Acton Burnell. I tried to get a photo of Concord College all lit up with the moon overhead but that didn't come out well. I had a good run back to Condover with the wind helping and decided to retrace my steps over Lyth Hill as the rush hour traffic would be underway, which turned out to be a sound decision.

33.8 miles at 13.2 mph average.









A couple of shots from the old Atcham Bridge.





Christmas trees up at the gates to Attingham Park.





Heading into the sunset.





A bit of an experimental shot from Lyth Hill. This new (to me) camera can cope with some very low light levels but could do with being on a tripod.


----------



## 8mph (14 Dec 2018)

Had a 3hr window in which to cycle from Southbourne to the New Forest via Sustrans cycle route 2. Instead of staying by the coast the path takes you through suburbia via some rather drab parks, onto busy intersections where the signs and path seemingly run out. After cycling through housing estates and trying to escape the maze of cul-de-sacs I turned back and had 30 minutes mooching in charity shops instead.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Ride faster


Will try but the first 300 meters are at 21%.. Then is a constant 8%.. for like 3 km.. you have a little false flat.. Slight downhill and then is hell..! 5 km at 10% or more.. Why do we do this??


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Will try but the first 300 meters are at 21%.. Then is a constant 8%.. for like 3 km.. you have a little false flat.. Slight downhill and then is hell..! 5 km at 10% or more.. Why do we do this??


For the descent ,wheeeeeeee


----------



## C R (14 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Will try but the first 300 meters are at 21%.. Then is a constant 8%.. for like 3 km.. you have a little false flat.. Slight downhill and then is hell..! 5 km at 10% or more.. *Why do we do this??*



To show off in this thread?


----------



## colly (14 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Will try but the first 300 meters are at 21%.. Then is a constant 8%.. for like 3 km.. you have a little false flat.. Slight downhill and then is hell..! 5 km at 10% or more.. Why do we do this??


Because you can.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2018)

Below freezing this morning. I left it for a bit to let the sun do some work before putting on the layers and heading out. Lovely bright sun shone from a cloudless sky. Little or no wind thankfully or the "feels like" temperature would have been horrendous. I took the lanesy route out keeping an eye peeled for ice. Thankfully there was little ice at all. I was OK for the first 20 miles but the cold was beginning to penetrate. My pace was pretty steady if not slow at times. Buzzards were equally unenthusiastic just sitting on various perches. I plodded steadily onward with the company of winter thrushes and the odd dunnock. At Longdon there was a huge flock of corvids. Mostly crows and jackdaws. The sun was getting low as I rode the final miles and my left hand had disappeared somewhere at the end of my arm. Thankfully I was able to find that hand again when I got it home and warmed up. Santa take note - new gloves please. 47 smiles


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Dec 2018)

C R said:


> To show off in this thread?



Isn't this the main reason for cycling? If not has to be the top five.....


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Because you can.



Because I can try... Yup, get it done we will find out on Sunday..


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> For the descent ,wheeeeeeee



I am terrified of descends.. Specially 21% ones


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Dec 2018)

I had to visit the bank this afternoon and even though it's near freezing out, the bike seemed a preferable option to trying to battle through Friday traffic.

The ride down went smoothly enough, apart from making two pedestrians jump out of their skin when I rode past. (I did ring my bell twice but they were too busy chatting). With business done I took full advantage of the shortcuts available to cycles and sailed past the crawling traffic, into the Quarry park and along the riverside as far as Greyfriars Bridge where the flood gate is still locked. I could have clambered over but decided to head out of town past the Abbey instead and cross into Castlefields via the footbridge to rejoin the riverside route there. Everywhere was looking quite nice in the afternoon sunlight so there were a few photo stops along the way.

The old canal path wasn't muddy today due to the mud being frozen (and very lumpy). I bounced my way along this path then headed back onto the road at Uffington and heading for Upton Magna. I'd timed it fairly well, passing the school in Upton Magna just after the rush, then on the road past Attingham Park it was busy but I was ahead of the main evening rush.

I found some unexpected ice on the road while climbing the hill at Cronkhill which caused the back wheel to slip and also had the one dimwit of the trip here who overtook me forcing the vehicle coming the other way to a stop. 

The route over Lyth Hill was used again as I knew that the A49 would be busy at this time on a Friday (and it was).

22.1 miles at 12.3 mph average. Good to get out as the weather doesn't look very promising for the weekend.






Under the old market hall in the centre of Shrewsbury.





Looking across The Quarry to St. Chads Church.





The William Clement memorial at the other end of the park.





Shrewsbury Abbey. The pillar box is a rare early Victorian one.





View from Castle Walk footbridge.






Riding towards the sun as I cross the A5 and the railway near Upton Forge.





A couple of miles further on at Atcham and it sets over the River Severn.





En route to Condover and looking towards the Stretton hills as mist starts to form.


----------



## gbb (14 Dec 2018)

Busy at work, kinda busy at home with family so not much mileage for a week and a half so determined to get out tonight....ughhh it's cold. Just on the e bike in work clothes and a heavy coat, gloves but not windproof ones....fingers and hands were red and sore after an hour. Enough for sure but enjoyed getting out there.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Dec 2018)

First day back after a week in Lanzarote.
Really cold morning in Glasgow but I had a trip to Paisley to make.
Hybrid , due to weather and need for pannier.
Decided against any of the cycle paths and stuck to bus routes there and back. 
Maryhill, West end , across the Clyde then a straight run along Paisley Road West.
Sun was shining for the entire journey.
22 mile round trip.
Another 3 for Asda shortly afterwards.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2018)

25 very windy and chilly miles this morning. It didn't rain though which was a plus and this ride took me through 18,000 miles for the year.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2018)

26 very windy and chilly miles this morning .It didn't rain which was a plus . This ride didn't take me past 18000 miles  but kept me on target for 12000


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> 26 very windy and chilly miles this morning .It didn't rain which was a plus . This ride didn't take me past 18000 miles  but kept me on target for 12000


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Dec 2018)

Out at 10.30am with Temperature hovering around Zero. Wow my head was cold, I really should have worn something under my helmet!
I can usually deal with the cold but it was so windy, it is very rare I don’t enjoy a ride, glad I went out but good to be back.
Too cold to stop for photos so just the map.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Dec 2018)

Horrible weather, cold and windy to start, but I was under orders to collect a box from Staines, so set off on the 4 mile round trip. Somehow this got extended to 17 miles in the rain, but by the time it started proper I was nice and warm. Glad to have gotten all the challenge rides done early as the rest of the month looks horrid.
Not a patch on @Supersuperleeds or @13 rider , but if I press on a bit I might make 8000 miles this year


----------



## craigwend (15 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> 26 very windy and chilly miles this morning .It didn't rain which was a plus . This ride didn't take me past 18000 miles  but kept me on target for 12000


 25.44 very very windy and chilly miles this lunch time. It didn't rain which was a plus . This ride didn't take me past 18000 miles or 12000  but kept me on target for 25.4 more miles than the start of the day ...


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2018)

craigwend said:


> 25.44 very very windy and chilly miles this lunch time. It didn't rain which was a plus . This ride didn't take me past 18000 miles or 12000  but kept me on target for 25.4 more miles than the start of the day ...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2018)

craigwend said:


> 25.44 very very windy and chilly miles this lunch time. It didn't rain which was a plus . This ride didn't take me past 18000 miles or 12000  but kept me on target for 25.4 more miles than the start of the day ...


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Dec 2018)

A swift 30 mile round trip to Durham City for me today.

Swift due to my companion Steve, who does like to press on.

We left at 9am, taking our main road route from Sunderland to avoid the ice.

The tactic worked well, although there was some patches.

Nagging headwind most of the way out, and there are some nagging climbs to be done.

But it was one of those days where the bike seemed to be running well, and I had the tyre pressures just right for free rolling and a comfy ride.

Chilly, but some warmth from the sun on the way back, which was also dealing with the icy bits.

A tail wind and a decline on the A690 back into Sunderland meant I was able to pedal (unassisted) at just over 30mph - very rapid for me.


----------



## MikeG (16 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> First club run for 4 years this morning, as I build gently back into this cycling mallarcky. Forty four miles with the slow group. Too much waiting at the top of each hill, so I'll go with the middle group next time. Just glad I remembered enough about riding in a bunch that I didn't bring anyone off their bike. Good cake.



Went with the middle group. Too far, too fast, too early in my return to cycling. 47 miles at 16+mph, with lots of hills. I did the last 13 miles alone, taking the direct route home, as I was just spoiling the ride for the others. I was fine for 25 miles, cruising along with them and fine up the hills, as usual, then some bugger let the air out of my legs...... So I'm too fast for the slow group, and too slow for the middle group. I'll just have to get faster.

The ride was notable for 2 "offs" and 3 punctures (2 in Gatorskin tyres, which broke tyre levers with their resistance to coming off the rims). Luckily, none of those incidents involved me.

Bad cake. How on earth do you mess up a simple carrot cake?


----------



## C R (16 Dec 2018)

Set the alarm for my usual early start, but I was feeling a bit lazy, so turned round meaning to go to sleep again, but couldn't manage, so got up.

It was meant to be cold, but clear skies, and no wind. Full winter gear, with overshoes, and nitrile gloves under my usual cycling gloves. The aim was to go towards Droitwich and turn around when I had had enough of the cold.

Out around ten past seven. Still dark, but with a hint of pink on the east, and a really bright Venus high in the sky. Temperature about three degrees, not too bad, and I wasn't feeling it much.

Down Bath Road, then City Walls Road and out of town via Foregate Street. Very unlucky with the traffic lights today, I caught most of them in red.

Up Droitwich Road, and then left for Claines, over the A449, and headed for Droitwich by the lanes that follow the canal. When I reached the turn for Copcut Elm I was feeling good, so decided to carry on the long way, through Droitwich, on past Hanbury Wharf, and then a right for Himbelton.

By now the sun was fully out, but my toes were starting to feel the cold, though they had been fine until now.

Took the left for Grafton Flyford past Himbelton, and then headed for North Piddle, Naunton Beauchamp and Seaford for Pinvin.

Crossing over the A44 there was a sign for a road closure ahead, but I managed to get to the Drakes Broughton road, so I was fine.

After Drakes Broughton it was a quick dash for Wadborough, Littleworth and down Hatfield Bank for home.

33 miles at 13 mph, which leaves me just 2 miles short of my 1500 target for the year, I should get that tomorrow on the commute. Really glad I went out, a great ride today.

Oh, and the new mudguards are amazing, not a drop splashed on my jacket or shorts.


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Dec 2018)

Unfortunately for you lot.....I’m back! 

Today’s ride I shall entitle “Six week itch”

So I did my first outdoor ride in six weeks, a club ride out to Stenson Lock near Derby. The “winter bike” made its official debut for the 2018/19 winter season as did the winter tyres. It was actually touch and go with the forecasted weather conditions as to whether or not the ride would go ahead last night but surprisingly it was not as cold or icy as expected this morning and so it did. Some of the back lanes we rode had a little frost but nothing that couldn’t be safely navigated.

The route took us west through Ashby de la Zouch and surrounding villages and then north towards Repton and Willington, the latter of which was the location of our planned stop at Mercia Marina. The cafe here was rammed with only outdoor seating and there was a 20 minute wait for the nearby hog roast, so we made a decision to press on an extra mile and a half to Stenson Lock and the much quieter cafe there. 

Once we’d had our food and a good laugh watching a video going round of someone on strictly come dancing flashing a bit more than expected on last night’s show, we set off back for the return leg. Turning off near Weston on Trent to pick up the Cloud Trail back towards Coalville, the wet leaves on the path caused my bike to give way and thus me with it.....

No harm done, we cracked on down the Cloud Trail and stopped where it crosses the Trent for the obligatory club photo. We peeled off the trail just after Tonge and I laid a demon to rest by finally getting up Cloud Hill which, two years ago, I failed! (Although I wasn’t as fit and on a hybrid).

We regrouped at the top of this climb and set off back along Top Brand back towards the clubhouse at Griffydam where we started to peel off one by one towards home. 

All in all, a great ride, very steady paced given the conditions and it was great to just get back out on the road again.

Anyway, that’s enough sh*te from me.

44.8 miles in 3 hours dead.

https://strava.app.link/qMpYdAOcHS


https://www.relive.cc/view/2020020345


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Dec 2018)

After yesterdays severely over egged weather Apocalypse, today looked more promising for a ride and who knows, maybe a sneaky entry in the Half Century Challenge.

Well wrapped up and out on the Giant, it was frankly blooming cold. Still, local roads took me to Barwick Road, then the long straight climb up Leeds Road into Scholes. Although the sun was out there were a lot of shadows and I'd already spotted one of two still icy patches so I was taking it steady.
Right at the Coronation Tree and up the hill, before the start of the long descent to Barwick where I really did start to feel the chill, despite having thermal bib tights, two pairs of socks, overshoes and a whopping 4 layers on the top half, along with winter gloves, a buff, etc. I even kept pedaling down the hill trying to keep warm! 

Through Barwick and more descending all the way to Cock Beck where there were more icy patches on both sides of the road and I took it steadily over the bridge as the bike wiggled in protest. Up cattle Lane and the ups and down to Aberford, again taking it very steady in places where the sun hadn't reached.

In Aberford, discretion got the better of me and I decided to turn for home. I'd managed to generate a little heat, but my feet and fingers were starting to feel the chill through all the layers and the number of icy patches had me wondering if it was only good luck that was allowing me to stay the right way up.

So, quick pause for a photo and back the way I'd come:




Again, taking it steady in the shaded spots and significantly slower than usual on the descent down to and across the bridge over Cock Beck, then on the long drag back into Barwick, noticing that the roadside path was still frozen solid with ice. I hadn't noticed that going the other way - I might have been a bit more circumspect descending the hill if I had!
Through Barwick (again) and the long ascent, before the quick drop to Scholes, then down Leeds Road and local roads up to home.

*11.22 miles* (18.05 km) in a steady *53 mins* at an average of *12.7 mph* with just *695 ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *2.0°C*

So, a much shorter ride than I'd anticipated but at least I'd stayed upright. My feet were like blocks of ice when I got in and I'm happy I made the right decision with the amount of ice out there.
It's funny how things develop too - when I first started cycling again I viewed it as quite an achievement the first time I managed a round trip to Aberford - now it's a bit of a disappointment that I only got that far.

The good news is that todays truncated ride saw me pass 1,500 total miles on the Giant which I'm quite pleased about in under a year for the 'winter' bike. I'm also now less than 60 miles short of my annual target of 2,500 miles though, so fingers crossed.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Dec 2018)

Set off on a little ride at just after 04:00am today (Sunday). Despite the forecasted temps saying 6-8’c and dry, it averaged out at 2’c and chucked it down for the last 2 hours. Managed to get Grandma-has-been-in-the-bath-too-long-hands. A proud accomplishment. 109 Strava achievements, so I must have been feeling the love for his route. Cracking, massive breakfast and two mugs of coffee for £6. Lots of moths about and a barn owl, but otherwise without anything really worth mentioning. Otherwise it’ll be a bit like other people’s holiday snaps.

Cartography




Glastonbury




Elves and faeries sitting in a leylandii




Somerset Levels with Glasto Tor on the horizon




Someone at Audax Club Bristol has stuck a picture up in the Wetherspoons



The seaside from behind the protection of some Perspex.





How I really got round today. In Doctor Who’s khazi.


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

A little pootle with the other half and a mate, 25 miles then to the pub, a little nippy but the sun was out, ending in the pub, whats not to like,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2020145760


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Dec 2018)

*And the result is...!!!!????*


Remember I had a goal for today right? No? Well the goal was to do this segment under 1 hour:







So this how the day developed..

We rolled out of Coin (the town where I live and where the bike adventures start) at 9… Easy pace to warm up and because the wind was stupid annoying

We reached Mijas Pueblo and here was a nice spot to take a pic..Or two..

My companion for the day and photographer, Antonio






This guy and kit you might know… (amazing after so many years I still have stuff that Segey gave me: helmet, arm warmers, shoe covers and socks)






From the spot to the last pic I had to descend to the coast and from there start my climbing adventure against the wind to try a personal best.

After who know how long (lying here I hit the lap button at the start to have an idea at the top) Reaching the top.. 11.1 km of suffering against 8% average climb in a windy day.






After a few pics, a cereal bar and my legs stopped shaking we started the trip back home. Benalmadena and the Mediterranean sea at the back.






We finally got home and it was time to refuel…






Like one of those little plates would be enough… Pffff..! Bring me another one..!






In resume the ride looked like this on the GPS






And if you got to the end of this post your reward is to know the result of my adventure..!






MISSION ACCOMPLISHED..!!!

If you feel like looking at details and numbers: https://www.strava.com/activities/2020029979/segments/50920885797


----------



## TigerT (16 Dec 2018)

It's been a cold weekend out on the bike!

On Saturday, it was -4 degrees outside, but it was dry, so headed out with no real plan. I ended up heading out on a favourite route to Baden. With full winter gear on including leg warmers under long bibs, my thickest gloves and overshoes, I arrived in Baden freezing. The town was busy due to the Christmas market, so I grabbed a coffee to warm up a bit then headed back varying the route a bit. Was glad to jump Ito a hot bath as soon as I got home!



Wrapped up, but no amount of layers would have kept me warm!


The Katzensee, you can't see it in the photo, but there were big chunks of ice floating around


Saturdays Map

On Sunday Snow arrived in Zürich, so I gave up hope of getting out on the bike and went fort a walk into the city and back. I got back at around 2pm, by which time, thanks to the awesome organisation out here, all the main roads had been cleared, so I decided to try a short ride. The main roads were fine and even a lot of the cycle lanes had been cleared, so I did a big loop of the local area. I've never ridden in snow before and I'm not in a hurry to do so again. Still glad to get out though. That's probably the last chance to get out this year before I fly back to England to see the parents for Christmas.



One of the more slippery parts over the hill to Rümlang, I had more power than grip so the back was sliding a bit.


Found some appropriate graffiti!


Sunday's map


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2018)

It occurred to me recently that the humble Raleigh Twenty was launched in 1968 so this year is in fact it's 50th birthday. To celebrate this, I tool my 1971 example for a 20 mile ride in the winter sunshine 














Edit, I also noted recently while looking for something else on Ebay that people are listing those Sturmey Archer rear lamps for £25 or £30. I have a few of them plus headlamps as I bought a box of dynamo bits and pieces for 99p to get them when I restored the bike 12 years ago. Great business sense


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> *And the result is...!!!!????*
> 
> 
> Remember I had a goal for today right? No? Well the goal was to do this segment under 1 hour:
> ...


Spent many evenings in the lovely old village of Mijas, great photos.


----------



## galaxy (17 Dec 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> A swift 30 mile round trip to Durham City for me today.
> 
> Swift due to my companion Steve, who does like to press on.
> 
> ...


I remember riding time trials on the A690. Some nice cycling round there


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Dec 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> Spent many evenings in the lovely old village of Mijas, great photos.



Should try the area on the bike!

The climbing out of the beach to Mijas Pueblo is always challenging, no matter what way you choose.

I insist that Malaga has to be the most underrated cycling destination. Trying to change that one post at the time.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Should try the area on the bike!
> 
> The climbing out of the beach to Mijas Pueblo is always challenging, no matter what way you choose.
> 
> I insist that Malaga has to be the most underrated cycling destination. Trying to change that one post at the time.



This is interesting, I’m off to estepona in March


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Dec 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> This is interesting, I’m off to estepona in March



Awesome!

And is a great area to ride if you know the back roads. Stay away from main roads and you should be fine. 

If you want to head this direction let me know and I point to you what ways to go. 

If you want company hurry up booking...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5472508, member: 9609"]That is some climb, 3'000 foot in 7 mile - I don't know if I could do that

very jealous of what looks like warm sunshine, it looks lovely[/QUOTE]

Thanks..! It was warm enough to wear shorts.. But cold enough that you needed a wind breaker for the downhills... Amazing weather for me the best time of the year to ride here is from October to April... After that you really need to keep an eye on the temperature.

Oh..! Anyone can climb this, some just take longer than others


----------



## 8mph (17 Dec 2018)

I had an hour and a half free to ride earlier and set off in glorious weather. The route was 34km of road and bridleways. The off-road sections were a lot muddied than anticipated but I was having way too much fun to turn back.
At the furthest point I realised that time was going to be an issue, in fact I had to pretty much sprint back over mud, gravel, puddles and finally tarmac. I arrived back in the nick of time bit it's taken half an hour to cool down.
A sunny start.





I need to get back!!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> And is a great area to ride if you know the back roads. Stay away from main roads and you should be fine.
> 
> ...



We’re doing the GCN route one day, about 80 miles with 12,000 ft of climbing, then off to Gibraltar then somewhere else. I’ll send links to the routes so you have an idea
https://strava.app.link/Ekkrk7DqAS
https://strava.app.link/loHKywxPIS
https://strava.app.link/BCnqtgzPIS


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Dec 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> We’re doing the GCN route one day, about 80 miles with 12,000 ft of climbing, then off to Gibraltar then somewhere else. I’ll send links to the routes so you have an idea
> https://strava.app.link/Ekkrk7DqAS
> https://strava.app.link/loHKywxPIS
> https://strava.app.link/BCnqtgzPIS



Nothing.. Can't see anything, it brings me to the page of your club in Strava.

80 miles around here translates very easy to 6 hours on the bike heat and looooong steady climbs are why.


----------



## derrick (17 Dec 2018)

Getting out in the sun, Nice 44 mile loop today, solo ride as everyone i know was back to work today, Had a couple of numpties in cars two close passes with there horns going. A part from that a nice ride, strange how you can go months without any hassle, then two in one day, Monday blues day, Just leaves 170 miles to reach my target for the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2021689469


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Dec 2018)

Recovery day here...






60 km, 1000 meters and me wanting to hide under a rock and cry after yesterday... Ouch, ouch..

17 C the temp, no wind, NO RAIN and sunny.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2021558998

Now I am off to get the grades of the little man on the MTB...


----------



## pjd57 (17 Dec 2018)

An enjoyable easy run with Free Wheel north in Glasgow.
A loop along the Kelvin to Kelvin grove then along the Clyde heading west to Victoria park, Anniesland , then the canal back to Maryhill..










stopped off to see our latest statue.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Dec 2018)

Misty this morning so I headed for the higher ground away from the mist filled valley. The temperature was a tad chilly but the wind was light so a bit of work soon warmed me up. Out around the lanes by Alfrick Pound with it's ups soon had me warm. More warmth was generated climbing easily through Suckley. The mist had gone as I viewed the Ankerdine hills ahead. My route took me up "mini Ankerdine" in the lanes and on to Martley. Now the dodge was by Ockeridge and Moseley for Wichenford and the run back by Cobbler's Corner and Bransford Bridge. I was certainly warm enough on this ride despite the rather steady pace. 43 smiles


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Nothing.. Can't see anything, it brings me to the page of your club in Strava.
> 
> 80 miles around here translates very easy to 6 hours on the bike heat and looooong steady climbs are why.


Hmm that’s strange, they seem to work for me?


----------



## gavgav (17 Dec 2018)

A short 8.6 dark miles, after work, around Town, slightly curtailed again due to the Flood Gates still being shut on the Towpath.

Only notable thing was 2 cars encountered with no lights on whatsoever, waved my arms at them but goodness knows whether they knew what I was trying to point out.

Avg speed 11.9 mph, surprisingly mild as well


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Dec 2018)

Such a nice morning it would have been a shame to waste it, so a steady 22 miles up to and around Windsor Great Park. The polo club road is still shut which is a minor irritation.
Commute into work tonight, think it's going to be a tough ride home in the morning.


----------



## galaxy (18 Dec 2018)

Lovely day. So some decorating done and a ride into Leominster. Circular ride round. Shopping done home with 22 smiles in my face. No guilt about the slice of Ginger cake with my cuppa then.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Dec 2018)

A trip to a nearby town and back...

Yunquera.







Same spot as pic before but looking back






The sign says: Mountain road (15 km climb) Best road around here.






Strava says: https://www.strava.com/activities/2023128289


----------



## Old jon (18 Dec 2018)

Twenty nine damp and breezy miles this morning. The phone insisted there would be some rain about, and it was right. I had wondered about my motivation recently but I reckon this morning demonstrated enough of that.

Holbeck, on the way to Hunslet and the ride up to John o’ Gaunts. Proper breezy from roughly the average direction, south west or thereabouts, it became very noticeable just before the end of Black Bull Street, and by time I reached the top of the hill and the former pub at John o’ Gaunts it really was blowing. So was I. The gentle pedal along Holmesly Road and the descent past Woodlesford Station gave the legs some recovery time, all to the good really. Bottom of the hill turn left and cross the Aire and Calder Canal and then the Aire itself before starting the uphill bit into and through Swillington. Not steep but by ‘eck it goes on a long way.

Shall I, shan’t I? Garforth Cliff was the question and ‘I shall’ was the answer, so I turned right at the roundabout and rode through that bit of Garforth that lines the A 63. And pedalled threequarters of the way up the cliff. Better legs next time I hope. Things, and the road, level out after this. The wind was chucking rain at the right side of my face, keep on riding to Peckfield Bar and turn left onto the A 656 and the wind was no longer so cold. There is a right turn to Micklefield along here and I took that, turned left in the village to head to Aberford. This road rises gently but the wind was being kind. Cross the B 1217 instead of turning right, it is a shorter way to Aberford, and turn left on Cattle Lane to ride towards Barwick. Ups and downs and surface water, deep joy.



On to Scholes, again a village that is built mostly below the crest of a hill, more accurately a bridge that once crossed a railway line. A short stretch of A 64 leads to Thorner Lane, which in turn crosses the end of Skeltons Lane. The wind could have been a hindrance along here and Red Hall Lane, but it might have dropped a bit, or something. No matter, turn left onto the A 58 and that wonderful whizz down Boot Hill starts just along the road. And that, after park gates and Oakwood Clock, takes me around Leeds centre, across the river and up that last stretch to home. A pretty good ride, good enough to grin at the end.

The red line on the map looks familiar,


----------



## pjd57 (18 Dec 2018)

My lovely wife asked me to go to Johnstone to pick up a small item she bought nline.
Can't refuse a nice run.

Down the Kelvin, over the Clyde.
Out Paisley road west to Paisley then on to route 7/75 for the last 4 miles to Johnstone. That bit is excellent. Wide and well maintained.
Only saw one other cyclist on it on the way out around 3:30, and just 2 on the way back.
Back on to the roads at Paisley on the way home.
Slight diversion on the way home , really bad looking crash , bus and a couple of cars.

I didn't come up the Kelvin path on the way home, preferred to cope with the west end traffic in the dark.
Really mild evening , so it was an enjoyable 32 miles


----------



## colly (19 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5474414, member: 9609"]
why on earth do I enjoy riding along in the dark on a cold wet night is completely beyond me ?[/QUOTE]

Because you're worth it !


----------



## Old jon (19 Dec 2018)

First, thank you @ianrauk for the advice about woollen gloves. Cured my cold hands good and proper!

An excursion on the fixed this morning. Early ( sort of ) too, so there was traffic to deal with as well as riding the bike. All went well.

Becket Street was reached via Holbeck ‘cos there is no other way and along Regent Street to what was Skinner Lane. The Skinner’s Arms has long gone, and while the building is still there the Cherry Tree pub has also vanished. Anyway, up to the Oakwood Clock and then turn left to climb some more and pass ( eventually ) the posh park gates. Street Lane to Harrogate Road, cross the Ring Road and turn left onto Alwoodley Lane. At the end of this, turn right onto King Lane and escape the houses for a while. Mind, the last few miles it is garden walls and hedges you see from bike height.



Still a stiff climb from the dam up to the church at Adel, eventually a right turn appears to reach the Otley Road, or more accurately the A 660. Down the hill to Headingley and then down yet another hill to Kirkstall. This last had the legs spinning well, all sorts of different exercise comes with fixed wheel . . .

From Kirkstall, the canal towpath is well surfaced all the way to Office Lock, but there is still rather a lot of leaf fall to be wary of. Few pedestrians around, a couple on what looked like electric bikes, easy riding all the way. A bit different on the road leading to Water Lane, a totally absorbed person walked half way across the junction before waking up and realising traffic was around. No collision. All that is left is that corner of Hunslet that leads to the area I live in. The last bit of rising road is always a stretch, a few turns and into sight of home and there is the front door. Smile time, a bit over twenty one miles ridden, brilliant.

Map for a short route,


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2018)

Old jon said:


> First, thank you @ianrauk for the advice about woollen gloves. Cured my cold hands good and proper!



Good to hear it Jon. Something so simple yet so effective and yet so cheap too.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Dec 2018)

John B and Jules H were in the meet spot as I rolled up just on time. The plan was a steady one around Bredon Hill. Sunshine and light clouds meant a lovely day ahead. Through the school took us to Tewkesbury. Jules likes the dodge by Kemerton but we were chatting so I missed the thatched owls. It seemed to be fairly early arrival at the Silk Centre for our cafe stop. The Worcester Saint John's peloton were already installed so I chatted with Sara P and Martin S as we waited for our orders to be fulfilled. Our hostess was very busy but efficient.

Jules was hoping for some Red Kite sightings as we headed by Aston under Hill but none materialised. Steadily we rode Kersoe bank although John's superior climbing skills were evident. The Avon wasn't particularly high after all yesterday's rain so over we went at Eckington. Jules peeled off for home at Ryall while John and I rode the Brotheridge route back. Mrs 26 came the other way in the car as she is heading off for a few days. At Hanley Swan we saw Derek B. ride towards Hanley Castle. He didn't spot us unfortunately. Excellent ride out in lovely winter weather today. 52 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Dec 2018)

Been a bit frustrated as either the weather or other things that needed doing have kept me of the bike the last few days. Today though I took the opportunity and headed over familiar roads to Condover, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Wroxeter, Upton Magna, Uffington, round Shrewsbury and back home.

After all the rain yesterday the roads were quite wet still so the bike has finished rather mucky. The ride was mostly uneventful with the exceptions being getting hooted at by an Audi driver just for existing (there were only us two on the flipping road at the time so you weren't held up in _any _way ) and finding Sydney Avenue unexpectedly closed (tree felling so I waited patiently for them to allow me through)

31.2 miles at 12.8 mph average this time.





Traditional hedgelaying underway on the Attingham estate.





Said hello to this chap but the answer was rather wooden. 





A bit of tree cutting taking place on Sydney Avenue





The river is quite full down at the weir. When the rainfall from yesterday works its way downstream from Wales we might be in for a bit of flooding.


----------



## derrick (19 Dec 2018)

Nice solo ride today. The sun was out for most of the ride, After i got through Epping the traffic in the country lanes was minimal, No angry motorist's today, unlike Monday. Non stop 79 miles, was feeling it a bit in the legs for the last 15 miles, Just great weather for this time of year. 92 miles to go to reach my goal,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2025159143/segments/51057451457


----------



## 8mph (19 Dec 2018)

I jumped on the mountain bike and took it over The Ridgeway and into Marlborough. Got plastered in mud and saw these deer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2018)

So I had something bad followed by something good happen while out on my ride today. 

I had to pick up some final presents for my wife today. I decided to take a long route to complete the half metric challenge. About half way around my route, I’m in a village called Creswell heading toward Clowne. The driver of a class A Vauxhall Zafira pulls up to a T junction while I’m on the main road about to pass in front of her. She looked straight at me. And.... you got it! She pulled out nearly hitting me. Fortunately, my spidey-sense was tingling and I slammed the brakes on avoiding the near side corner/wing of the car. I was not a happy bunny. When I look up I see a police car coming the other way and pass by. Next thing I know, the police car has turned around and is overtaking me at speed. I continue on my way. 

Five minutes later, the police car comes back towards me, flashes his lights and pulls over at the side of me. The officer tells me they saw what the driver of the Zafira did, they have dealt with the issue and that they just wanted me to know. I thanked them and we went in our mutual ways. 

I don’t know what ‘dealt with the issue’ means, but I am happy something rather than nothing was the result. Even a talking to might make the driver more aware and stop her from injuring a cyclist in the future. 

I carried on with my ride (with several close passes along the way) and picked up the last of my wife’s presents before heading home with a very heavy rucksack. 

51.9 eventful kilometres.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Dec 2018)

Best laid plans and all that. I mapped out a 57 mile route last night, planning an early start this morning. Got out of bed late, so did some plumbing instead Pipes suitably bent, I headed out on a 30 mile loop to Lightwater and back through Windsor Great Park. Nice weather, and I was over-dressed. All good apart from needing the magic pills 5 miles from home which is, quite literally, a PITA. 
Oh, spotted a couple of a Hase Pino in WGP, don't see many of those.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Dec 2018)

Pete M turned out and off we went into a bit of a strong breeze coming up from the south. The blue skies and sunshine were as per last night's forecast. I'd lopped some miles off by taking a more direct but exposed route to Camer's Green. By the time we got into the shelter of the hedges and hills at Redmarley we'd had enough of that windy hindrance. We took to the tiny narrow lanes from The Scarr to Gorsely where I managed to navigate the difficult triangle to pop out at Aston Crews. Rain had rolled in (not in the forecast) and we were getting quite damp as we dodged around Pontshill. We were glad to get into the cafe in Ross. Our lady hosts sat us by the radiator so that the worst of our damp clothing would get a dry out.

Thankfully the rain had stopped as we headed out by Brampton Abbots to avoid the fast and dangerous run out of town on the dual carriageway. Then comes the 3 steep little climbs as we headed for Kempley. With those conquered we were making good progress with the assistance of that breeze. Our route was quite traditional now as the gathering gloom prompted my lights to go on. The rain was trying a little but not succeeding as we rolled back after a ride of two parts. A fairly hard ride out and a fairly easy one back. 57 smiles


----------



## C R (20 Dec 2018)

It was bright and sunny all morning, so decided to go for my 10 mile loop around Littleworth, Wadborough and Pirton. A bit of an annoying wind on the way out, but quite mild, shorts would've been enough.

By the time I got home the clouds were closing in, I had timed my outing right.

10.8 miles at 14.5 mph, I'll blame the wind for the reduced speed .


----------



## theloafer (20 Dec 2018)

I have tried loads of times to cycle the transporter bridge ..so today suggested we try ,been mid week (w/ends its used for bungee jumpers) so closed .... parked at the tees barrage rode up to and crossed thornaby bridge, and down to the other side all the way to the transporter bridge which was closed for lunch  so popped into Middlesbrough for coffee and food
back at 1 o clock rode over .then straight back  . then the guy saw me looking up and said there was a tour just about to start, and we could join and get to walk across top  views were good and not as  as I thought great days ride 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2026796239






that's the old tuxedo princess Middlesbrough football ground and Roseberry topping in the distance


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Dec 2018)

No ride last weekend, not much opportunity this weekend, so I was out the door by 6.50

It was stunning. A big, fat full moon, a sunrise and birds galore.

25 beautiful miles





















https://www.strava.com/activities/2029037507


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5477450, member: 9609"]Got a 35 in that gives me 147mile for the week - rest day saturday 

bit of a strange day out though, seemed to be a big shoot and clay competition on where I was, 2 gun shots every 15 seconds gets a bit irratating after a while, then every other field had crow scarers running, so lots and lots of loud explosions, then there was occasional low flying jets heading into the cheviots - peaceful and quaint north northumberland had the ambiance of a war zone.

then I stopped in woler for my piece (lunch to you southerners) and as I was sat on this wall an old 4x4 truck thing drove past very slowly with the passenger window wound down and this fat old red faced bloke was screaming abuse at me (i think it was abuse, couldn't make out any of the words)(and I think it was aimed at me as no one else was around?) he looked like he was going to have some massive coronary, he then turn round and drove up the road sticking his fingers up at me  - I just sat there stunned with bewilderment - full moon is not till tomorrow.

anyway, this cheered me up - very different but impressive all the same - think its a simmental?
View attachment 443403
[/QUOTE]
A like for the ride and the sight that cheered you up, not the abuse. There are some bizarre people out there.


----------



## gavgav (22 Dec 2018)

After what seems like weeks of incessant rain, I woke to a sunny and mild morning, so headed out for a short ride before Football.

Started out through the estate and along Rowton Rd, where I intended to join the old railway path. Arrived at the gateway to it, only to find police tape across the gate and a policemen stood guarding things. Not sure what’s gone on, but something unsavoury for sure.

So I doubled back and walked the bike through a gap in the hedge, out onto Oteley Rd and then towards Betton Abbots. The short section on the A458 was vile, with a ridiculous fast close pass from a knob in a Mitsubishi Shogun and then a BMW who zoomed past doing what must have been getting towards 100mph, just as I was contemplating getting ready to turn right. Driving always seems to be even worse, at this time of the year. Getting one’s Turkey is obviously more important than the safety of those on the road 

I continued towards Chilton Farm and up the short sharp climb I could see a lady pushing her bike up the hill. We had a friendly exchange, as I reached her, when she apologised for walking up the hill! I reassured here that she was getting out on the bike and that was the main thing.

There was plenty of water about, on both the roads and in the River Severn, as I reached Atcham, after the torrential rain yesterday evening.

I crossed the old bridge and up the rat run to Berwick Wharf, another prat, in a Polo, along here, who squeezed between me and a car coming the other way.

I took the Pelham Rd to Upton Magna and then down to Uffington, before taking the old canal path (horrid slippy muddy layer of mulch along it) to the end of the “tarmac” section. Up to Sundorne Rd and along the cycle paths back to Sutton Farm, where the final close pass of the ride came from a Peugeot Boxer van.

Despite the idiots, a pleasant morning, 15.7 miles at 11.5mph avg.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

Windy too





















Ffs took me ages to find this thread!!

Super nice day for a muddy one.
Not done this loop for ages due to work and whatever.
For the locals it's Werrington Marham Castor ferry meadows mostly bridal ways and muddy narrow tracks.
Very windy around Fitzwilliam Estates.
But a lovely 17 muddy miles on my Trek powerfly5.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Dec 2018)

Steve E and me in the green. Pete M, Jules H, John G, Rich B, Margaret PR and hubby Graham R at the Pot. Christmas ride was the plan. So off through the school and round to the cafe at The Mythe for our first stop and a cup of coffee. June P was there with her Cheltenham friends. So sad that Ralph has left her to be with the cycle rides above. Then off around past The White Rabbit for The Three Kings at Hanley Castle for a lovely pint by a roaring fire. Suitably fueled it wasn't far to The Swan at Hanley Swan for more pints and some food. Mark L turned up to say "Hi" and "Happy Christmas". Just a little ride back from there for me with Pete and Rich for a sobering cup of coffee. Today wasn't about the bike. 32 smiles


----------



## derrick (22 Dec 2018)

Nice Saturday club ride in the sun, the puncture fairey visited a couple of times, but they where soon sorted. Only 33 miles with a few hills thrown in, Ending at the pub for a bit of Christmas cheer,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2029501065


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

At big sisters for Xmas lunch this year my contribution is supplying the turkey which was ordered from Nice Pie Leicester CCers favourite cafe today was collection day so a ride in order to meet big sis for breakfast . Out the door at 0830 for a few early miles . Up the wreake valley and over into the rolling terrain around Gaddesby and up Saxelbye hill . Coming out of Wartnaby turning left onto the main road I spotted a group of 3 riders heading towards me . They soon caught me a quick acceleration and Im on their wheel coasting at 23mph  had a nice tow for half a mile . Just before Nice Pie there is a slight incline so I went on the front put in a big effort then turned into the cafe not sure the 2 riders who got dropped appreciated in .30 miles in the bag already , Met at the door of the cafe by Santa . Apparently there are delivery issues with my new bike, something about it not fitting down the chimney so I will have to settle for socks again . Very busy due to Santa's presence so a long breakfast break . Turkey purchased and placed into big sisters car as it wouldn't fit in Jersey pocket  . Rolled out for another 30 odd miles to complete a metric century . Headed out to East Leake ,Stanford on Soar ,Barrow and home . 62.3 miles done in lovely conditions the sun even had some warmth in it . On posting on Strava found out I'd missed @Supersuperleeds at Nice Pie by 20 mins him which was a shame he could have bought me a coffee


----------



## Old jon (22 Dec 2018)

My phone told me it was raining this morning. My eyesight, when I looked out of the window, had a different answer. I suppose my eyes have had more practice than the phone, but anyway, I rode off.

Gears today ‘cos there were some bits of uphill in my planned route. Not difficult around here, the only ways out of Leeds feature increasing elevation. This is not a problem as it makes going home easier, just when I am feeling cream crackered. Although there are some uphills no matter which direction you pedal.

Meander around Holbeck, leave by way of Water Lane and onto Great Wilson Street. One day I might find out who he was. Cross the Aire on Crown Point Bridge and follow the usual roads up to Oakwood. It was quiet, not the expected mad crowds going shopping scene. Surely the weather had not put folk off? After passing the spare park gates I enjoyed the slog up Boot Hill, and enjoyed even more the level ( almost ) road after the top was reached. Turn left for the road to Shadwell, a bit more easy pedalling, and then turn left for Slaid Hill. It does seem a long while since I rode along Wike Ridge Lane, just checked, second of November. It really is an enjoyable road. Edited for wrong direction to Slaid Hill.



And then comes East Keswick. Cross the beck, the road leads left and starts climbing. Only gently at first, then you reach the house with the Pott’s clock where you would expect a bedroom window and the road takes off. It is steep enough for me that far into a ride. Reach the A 659 and turn right, towards Collingham. When I reached there, it was busy. Well, if a queue of half a dozen cars qualifies that is. Take the A 58 in the direction of Leeds, and the fair climb through Scarcroft. Just for a change, along the road that approached it, I decided to ride along Coal Road for once. Right onto Red Hall Lane took me back to the A 58 and back home via a couple of descents and through a bit more traffic than the outward journey. Back across the river, a zig and a zag or two and home is in sight. A little over 27 miles and forty feet more than 1200 feet of climbing. The grin still there though.

Zags and zigs on the map


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> At big sisters for Xmas lunch this year my contribution is supplying the turkey which was ordered from Nice Pie Leicester CCers favourite cafe today was collection day so a ride in order to meet big sis for breakfast . Out the door at 0830 for a few early miles . Up the wreake valley and over into the rolling terrain around Gaddesby and up Saxelbye hill . Coming out of Wartnaby turning left onto the main road I spotted a group of 3 riders heading towards me . They soon caught me a quick acceleration and I on their wheel coasting at 23mph  had a nice tow for half a mile . Just before Nice Pie there is a slight incline so I went on the front put in a big effort then turned into the cafe not sure the 2 riders who got dropped appreciated in .30 miles in the bag already , Met at the door of the cafe by Santa . Apparently there are delivery issues with my new bike, something about it not fitting down the chimney so I will have to settle for socks again . Very busy due to Santa's presence so a long breakfast break . Turkey purchased and placed into big sisters car as it wouldn't fit in Jersey pocket  . Rolled out for another 30 odd miles to complete a metric century . Headed out to East Leake ,Stanford on Soar ,Barrow and home . 62.3 miles done in lovely conditions the sun even had some warmth in it . On posting on Strava found out I'd missed @Supersuperleeds at Nice Pie by 20 mins him which was a shame he could have bought me a coffee



I'll buy you a coffee on Thursday


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Ffs took me ages to find this thread!!



That's why we made it a sticky, so it's easy to find


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2018)

Two slowish rides today as a wind down after 10 consecutive days of commuting. Firstly a shopping run on the 29er into Felixstowe (Tesco, Lidl) , home to empty the backpack and back out again for the second load (Morrisons) https://www.strava.com/activities/2030219548
Then, after a relaxed coffee & toast break, it was back out for an unhurried trip into Ipswich and back taking advantage of the late afternoon bright & sunny conditions https://www.strava.com/activities/2030219608


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Dec 2018)

I took advantage of a break in chr*stmas shopping and some reasonable weather to get in my first ride apart from commutes for a fortnight. After about a mile something didn't feel quite right but it took another five minutes before I realised I'd forgotten to put on my overshoes and feet were feeling draughty. By this time I couldn't be bothered going back to get them and I actually managed 25 miles before one of my toes froze up. Once back home it took as long to thaw out as it had taken to freeze in the first place. 
Even on a relatively mild winter's day what in summer is a quick ride before dinner seemed a major challenge. It also felt a bit like old times as I never saw another cyclist on the whole 30 mile circuit. 
There's no view from the road at the summit of the Swire climb but a short walk from the col up the Witchie Knowe is always rewarding. Looking north, back the way I'd come -







and the descent to the south -





By the time I got back to Selkirk it was beginning to get dark, apart from the floodlights shining on the egg chasing game. I took a small detour to see what was going on and to watch the game over the fence. 
Then back home and rewarded myself with some recent holiday booty. 






Today's map -






30 miles @ 12.2 mph 2023 feet up and down.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Dec 2018)

*Rolling, rolling....*

What a great place even if it was cold at 9 am temperature said 6 C Brrrr… Not used to this temps anymore but on the bright side it was clear, sunny and dry.

Had a few guys that are not used to ride long distances and much less to keep a high pace. I was controlling it most of the time and did the 100 km at the front. Fun day!

The guys on the only climb of the day.






And our highest point of the road right ahead.. We turned left before that mountain.






And a well earned refreshment drink before heading home… Made the 800 meters before I got home










Strava says: https://www.strava.com/activities/2029778637

Today? Today I decided to take the day off in order to start the Rapha challenge with fresh legs tomorrow and use this to close an amazing year on the bike and off the bike.

P.S: was reading between previous posts and have to agree with whoever wrote that this thread is hidden and takes forever to find if you never post in it before. Just a recommendation for whoever has the power to pin it at the top of some forum?? Just an idea..


----------



## C R (23 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> *Rolling, rolling....*
> 
> What a great place even if it was cold at 9 am temperature said 6 C Brrrr… Not used to this temps anymore but on the bright side it was clear, sunny and dry.
> 
> ...



It has been a sticky for a couple of weeks now


----------



## hondated (23 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Blue skies and "chilly" temps to start… Long sleeve jersey but shorts was enough for me.
> 
> First pic of the day along the 2nd climb of the day.
> 
> ...


Wow Easy to see why Salvi is your hero. Very inspirational indeed.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Dec 2018)

Yesterday's ride: I had a bit of a slow start so wasn't ready until after lunch. Having seen @gavgav's ride writeup and mention of some dozy driving in the morning I changed from the route I had in mind to keep on some quieter cycleways and lanes, even if it meant treading very familiar ground.

The route was: into Shrewsbury and round the centre, Uffington, Upton Magna, Withington, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back via Condover and Lyth Hill.

The start was slow as there were people heading for the football match (Town won ) but once past that I had a pretty clear run to Porthill and into The Quarry. The river hasn't risen as I'd expected so was full to the bank but no more. The flood gates at Greyfriars bridge were locked so I had to reroute past the Abbey again. Passing the tree that was being cut down on Sydney avenue I see from the stump that the heart of it was rotten and hollowed out which explains why it needed to go.

Heading out to Upton Magna I took a left in the village and headed for Withington. There weren't many vehicles along these lanes and those I did meet had polite drivers; something that continued throughout the trip. Instead, the issue I had to face was the wet roads with lots of standing water about and the odd minor flood across the road (I didn't realise it had rained that much.

From Cressage I was riding into the wind. So progress wasn't particularly quick. Something that spurred me on was noticing that there were recent tracks from a bicycle on the dry bits of road. I did eventually spot the other cyclist in the distance and over the next couple of miles reeled them in until we reached the last climb before Acton Burnell where the other rider looked back and noticed me, whereupon he put in a bit of effort and the gap stayed the same as far as the village where he turned right and I went left.

The wind I was riding into seemed to have strengthened on the way to Longnor then, being due westerley, didn't really help much when I turned northwards for home. I gave way to a horse and rider that I met where the lane was narrowed to a thin strip by standing water and got grateful thanks off the rider as the horse apparently doesn't like getting her feet wet and gets spooked by vehicles splashing through.

I wasn't sure how busy the main road would be so finished off going over Lyth Hill as the light faded.

35.2 miles at 12.7 mph average.

I took the good camera with me but didn't spot much I wanted to photograph this time:





Longden Coleham from Victoria Avenue - the river is full but hasn't come as high as I thought.





The water fowl seem to like the water being on the tow path.





I liked the gift-wrapped front door at the Hare & Hounds, Withington.





Looking across the field to the old water mill at Walcot.


----------



## Donger (23 Dec 2018)

Another 34.5 (mostly flat) miles for me today. Our club's Christmas ride was quite well attended, with ten of us on the social ride and another five or so riding with the intermediates. We headed off through Maisemore, Hartpury and Ashleworth before turning for Upleadon and Highleadon, stopping for coffees and (in my case) a mince pie at the Trioscape Garden Centre. Great company, clear, mild weather and nice route. My new Brooks saddle was really comfortable, and I was pleased to find that I'd fixed it in the perfect position first time. I was expecting to have to keep fiddling with it to get it right. As it was our Christmas ride, there were various bike decorations on display, from tinsel and tree decorations to flashing electric tree lights. Mine was the only one featuring sleigh bells, which was probably a good thing, given the bumpy road surfaces in places. Jingled all the way. Don't think I'll be repeating that.




Had a couple of nice encounters with horses today. One had been fitted out with rather splendid antlers for a ride down the lane near Upleadon, and another was looking a bit bored in a field until we turned up. It pricked up its ears, took great interest in us, and started to run along level with the peloton until it ran out of field and had to turn away. I love it when they do that.
Oh well, Happy Christmas everyone. Hope Santa brings you lots of bikes and bike bits for Christmas.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Dec 2018)

After another morning of plumbing, I got to go out in the light rain this afternoon. Nothing fancy, just a steady 21 miles to WGP, round it and back.


----------



## 8mph (23 Dec 2018)

I took a 45-mile ride out over the North Wessex Downs. At first, I felt like I was flying but about 30 miles in my legs didn't want to keep pushing. I've been on a couple of shorter but intense rides on my mountain bike and my legs have been stiff for a few days since. I can't say that I enjoyed the ride much, the rain never let up and there was a headwind on the return leg. 
I don't know why the cross-country rides take so long to recover from but that's me done till new year....well, maybe just a small easy ride to loosen up. 
Happy Christmas to all of you, hope you have a good one!


----------



## Old jon (23 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5479140, member: 9609"]another cold cold damp dull day, but I didn't see a car in my first 20 miles

[/QUOTE]

Cold damp and dull but illuminated by those brilliant photographs! Thank you so much. And a belting Yule.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (24 Dec 2018)

*Feliz Navidad..!*

Nothing just stopped by to wish you all a Merry Christmas and how can I wish you the best?

The only way I know is from the bike…!






And since we are here that pic is from this morning.. To send the 2018 with a bang I signed for the Rapha challenge and will try to get it done for the first time.

Day 1 in the books.

King Of Merry X-mas I called it in Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/2032802700


----------



## Spartak (24 Dec 2018)

Nice ride over the Severn Bridge this morning for coffee & cake in Chepstow.














You can just make out the Second Severn Crossing through the mist... 

Start of another attempt at the Rapha Festive 500... 57.8km


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2018)

Lovely ride under blue skies but socks were a bit on thin side and needed to warm feet when back.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Dec 2018)

Out just before lunch for a steady Christmas Eve pootle to Cawood. A bit nippy but a beautiful winters day. Feeling a bit sluggish after this weekends excess but great to get out.
20.5 miles in total with an average of 14.4 mph.


----------



## 8mph (24 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5479140, member: 9609"]another cold cold damp dull day, but I didn't see a car in my first 20 miles

View attachment 443639
View attachment 443640
View attachment 443641
View attachment 443642
[/QUOTE]
Where did you ride? It looks amazing.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2018)

Just a short one today.

The weather forecast was for rain this morning, better this afternoon.
We did a few running around jobs this morning, then a pastie for lunch, then I had time to go and play.

Down from the in laws house in Train Road and pop out by the Odd Wheel pub. Up and down Mewstone Avenue, past THE most tacky, over blown garden Christmas display ever, then down to the end of the beach/church drive.
I’ve not done the west Wembury climb before, and today was the day.

Around a sharp bend, 12%, then solid 17-18% for a good 500 yds. At one point Mr Parcel Force van was coming down... despite him being busy he stopped for me! Up and up to Langdon Court and then the turn to Wembury point.

Last time I rode here it was nice and sunny...







The tide is out, but at this point the tide started to fall from the sky! Luckily it wasn’t cold.




Then down into Heybrook Bay. Another steeeep climb. At the top it was peeing down. I’d envisaged a longer ride, but I decided to call it quits.

Only 7.5 miles, but more up in that one than a 70 mile Cambridgeshire ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2033330114


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Lovely ride under blue skies but socks were a bit on thin side and needed to warm feet when back.



Top tip: next time, try wearing shoes _as well_. It makes a load of difference.


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Dec 2018)

Lovely ride out this morning in beautiful weather, if slightly nippy  47 miles with a pit stop at Friday Street farm cafe for some choccy fudge cake


----------



## derrick (24 Dec 2018)

Good ride this morning. 4 of us set of for a 60 mile loop. Ended up a bit short, but none the less a really nice ride. one of the guys bailed out at Hertford, but he had just done a 12 hour shift. the three of us pushed on, quiet roads, the temperature started to rise after a chilly start, Another guy bailed out at the pub, so that left 2 of us to enjoy a couple of beers, We where joined a while later by my other half. Still need to get 3 miles in to complete my yearly goal.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2033078120


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Top tip: next time, try wearing shoes _as well_. It makes a load of difference.



You will telling me to put something on my top half next.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2018)

Just a quick spin on the short version of my Acton Burnell loop to stretch the legs this afternoon.

It was already getting on towards sunset when I set out so lights were on from the off. Quite busy on the main road to Condover on the way out.

I'd started off in fingerless gloves but once out into the countryside it got too cold for those very quickly. Not much traffic on the roads once I got past Longnor but there were plenty of people out having a pre-Christmas perambulation.

I thought there might have been a good sunset but it just faded away without much spectacle this time. Lots of low lying mist across the fields making them look like something out of a Hammer movie in places.

The A49 had quietened down a bit by the time I got back to it which made for nicer riding, then in the village I got overtaken by a Land Rover that must have been doing 45 in the 30 limit - I passed them again parked up at the shops - obviously in a rush to get there before they shut.

17.1 miles at 14.9 mph average - fairly quick for me on a winter ride.





Just the one pic this time: misty round the Stretton hills as the sun sets (out of shot to the right).


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2018)

My Annual (weather permitting) Christmas Eve ride, including visits to the Crem and 2* churches, to remember my Mum and Nan’s & Grandad’s at this time of year.

I woke to thick fog, but that cleared by 11am, to glorious sunny skies, if a little chilly, so needed full winter layers.

Began by heading through the estates, to the Crem, spending 10 minutes at my Nan and Grandad’s plaque, then heading out of Shrewsbury, to Bicton, where I called at the church, to remember my other Nan and Grandad, at their grave.

Continued on to Monford Bridge and Great Ness, along the very wet lanes, and they were heaving with traffic, unlike normal.

Crossed the old A5 and then onto Pentre, where the River Severn was well out of its banks and almost up to the road, thankfully not quite onto it!

I ran back into fog, at Melverley, where I paused at the church, for some lunch, but it was bitterly cold, in the fog and so I didn’t hang around long. I crossed the old bridge, into Wales, where I could see the water looking very high, but no point in photos due to the thick fog. Out onto the main road, at Crew Green, where I thankfully ran out of the fog again, just past Coedway, and warmed up a bit.

Turned off at Princes Oak and began the slog of a climb up, before descending to Halfway House, where I remarkably was able to cross the A458 without having to wait at all. Didn’t expect that today, especially with how busy all the other roads were.

At Westbury I turned onto the main road to Nox and Yockleton, which unfortunately was a very unpleasant few miles, due to the appalling standard of driving. A couple of close passes and some ridiculous speeding drivers, 2 of which were overtaking other cars, coming towards me, over double white lines. Probably finished work at lunchtime and been on the sauce!!

I was glad to turn off onto the Lea Cross road, and then, thankfully, easily crossed the nasty junction, climbing up to Arscott, then Exfords Green and arrived at Dad’s house. I’d timed it just right, which was the aim, to meet my Brother and his Girlfriend, who were also calling, for us to take a plant over to the church and spend a few minutes at Mum’s grave.

Had about an hour with them and Dad and then couldn’t believe how cold it had gone, with the bike and my phone (in its case) covered in a layer of damp, as I set off back towards home.

I had a bit of a wait to cross the A49, then proceeded through Ryton, out onto the Condover road, where a prat in a Golf decided it was ok to squeeze past me on the narrowest section. If he’d waited 5 seconds there is a nice wide section by the Quarry 

It was a very cold final few miles, back to Betton Abbots and then home.

A mostly enjoyable ride, but the traffic was too plentiful, even on what are normally quiet lanes, for my liking.

42.2 miles at 11.7mph avg


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Dec 2018)

In and out commutes today and able to get home in daylight as we shut up shop at 2:00pm.

Longer ride home along the busway and then through Willingham up to Earith and then to Haddenham and home via Wilburton and Grunty Fen.

74km in total.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2032673176

https://www.strava.com/activities/2033494331


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Dec 2018)

After a bit of a lay in I shoved the turkey in the oven, left Mrs CB with instructions and headed out towards Chobham. Nice quiet roads today and my route ambled from Chobham to Sunningdale before coming back through the park, where both sets of gates at deer park were broken, so I squeezed through the pedestrian gate. Last time the gates were broken I was on the trike so had to go the longer way round.
Arrived home after 33.7 miles with time to walk dogs, then turkey out, gammon in, instructions left with Mrs CB (again!) before pedalling into town with mini-CB to get a few last minute bits, coming home via Halfords for a bargain Topeak rack bag and Thorpe to drop in the final Christmas card, adding another 6.7 miles. 
Remainder of day spent making mince pies and quiche.
More cooking tomorrow apparently, though I plan to sneak out on the bike first


----------



## C R (24 Dec 2018)

Forecast was good for today, so decided to skip the rain yesterday and go out this morning instead.

Out at twenty to seven, well wrapped up as it was about 3C, and still completely dark. Plan was to go around Bredon Hill, so out past St Peters Garden Centre, up Hatfield Bank, Stonehall Common, Pirton and past Croome heading for Defford. There are no lights in this route, and I hadn't done it in the dark before, so it was a bit strange.

After Defford was a right for Eckington, over the humpback bridge. I wasn't sure at this point if I should cut the ride short via the Combertons, but by the time I reached the turn I was feeling good, so carried on towards Bredon.

By the time I reached the turn for Wesmancote daylight was finally breaking over the hill






From here there's a gradual climb until past Kemerton, and then a descent to Beckford. 

About half a mile before Beckford the rear wheel felt strange, and sure enough, I had a flat. Stopped, took the wheel out and fixed the puncture. Spent some time looking for the culprit in the tire, but couldn't find anything. A couple of cyclists stopped to ask if I needed help, nice to know that there are helpful people around.

On the way again, towards Ashton under the Hill, but after a couple of miles the rear tire was flat again, grrr. Wheel off, tube out, and this time the hole was on the other side of the valve, mirror image position to the previous one. Of course when I checked before I looked on the wrong side of the valve! I now checked in the right place and found the culprit, a very sharp and thin sliver of gravel embedded in the tire.
Tube fixed, tire cleaned and back on the road.

Up Ashton, to Elmley Castle, and then a swift descent into Pershore. From there Rebecca Road to Wadborough, then Littleworth, and down Norton for home.

The map






Another metric half in the bag. Total for the year stands at just under 1550 miles.

Good ride, would have been great if it wasn't for the flats.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2018)

C R said:


> Forecast was good for today, so decided to skip the rain yesterday and go out this morning instead.
> 
> Out at twenty to seven, well wrapped up as it was about 3C, and still completely dark. Plan was to go around Bredon Hill, so out past St Peters Garden Centre, up Hatfield Bank, Stonehall Common, Pirton and past Croome heading for Defford. There are no lights in this route, and I hadn't done it in the dark before, so it was a bit strange.
> 
> ...


Which app do you use? I don’t recognise the UI.


----------



## C R (24 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Which app do you use? I don’t recognise the UI.


Map my ride. I tried strava, but found it overcomplicated for my needs. Map my ride does all I need with no fuss.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

C R said:


> Map my ride. I tried strava, but found it overcomplicated for my needs. Map my ride does all I need with no fuss.



I like them too: they are pretty accurate for Germany. My only beef is that they aren't so hot in Japan and they're now sponsored by Under A*m*r which is definitely of the dark side.


----------



## C R (24 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like them too: they are pretty accurate for Germany. My only beef is that they aren't so hot in Japan and they're now sponsored by Under A*m*r which is definitely of the dark side.


I only use the free version, so they don't make any money from me. I did consider paying for the premium version, but the association with under armour put paid to that.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2018)

C R said:


> Map my ride. I tried strava, but found it overcomplicated for my needs. Map my ride does all I need with no fuss.





Andy in Germany said:


> I like them too: they are pretty accurate for Germany. My only beef is that they aren't so hot in Japan and they're now sponsored by Under A*m*r which is definitely of the dark side.





C R said:


> I only use the free version, so they don't make any money from me. I did consider paying for the premium version, but the asdocassoci with under armour put paid to that.



Yes, I remember checking MapMyRide out about 18 months ago and the sponsored by Under Armor bit put me off using it too.


----------



## 8mph (24 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5479920, member: 9609"]

How it looks on a nicer day (from earlier in this thread)
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4197288
[/QUOTE]
Wow, nice views.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2018)

Out at 7am into murky, dark, Devon mizzle.
Down to Elburton and into Saltram via Stag Lodge, plenty of dog walkers about.
Along the river Plym and over the old railway bridge 











Then into Cattedown and the Barbican

















Then up to the Hoe. I was going to go up to Smeatons Tower




But as it was a bit dull I didn’t bother.

Back to Wembury via the direct route.

16 pea soup miles.

Happy Christmas one and all!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2034263093


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like them too: they are pretty accurate for Germany. My only beef is that they aren't so hot in Japan and they're now sponsored by Under A*m*r which is definitely of the dark side.


I was thinking about buying some Under Armour gear, is there something I should know?


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Dec 2018)

Managed to squeeze in a quick 21 mile loop out to Walton and back after the kids had opened their stockings. Been tied to the kitchen since I got back, just relaxing between putting things in the oven.


----------



## Basil.B (25 Dec 2018)

Felt guilty after having eaten my Christmas dinner, so did about a mile after I washed up.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Dec 2018)

It happened. I did it. I had got to the point where I just couldn't see myself getting changed, getting the bike out and going out on it. My riding tailed off in August and I have barely been out since then. 

Apathy and more recently, a badly FUBAR spine has meant my thoughts were not bike shaped.

My back was bad yesterday but felt easier this morning. I got up and had a monster root vegetable peeling session which meant with a very late dinner, I could get out if I wanted.

I did get changed and I did dig Spare Bike#2 from the garage. Choosing a very heavy converted mountain bike was an excuse for going so slowly! That, and a back that seems to have opted out of the task of carrying me around on my hind legs!

I didn't do my usual route. Only just over half of it. There was a surprising number of cars on the road. Way back when, when I was competing, I used to go out on Christmas Day because I figured no one else would. That went for cars as well. In 2018, car numbers seemed about the same for a Tuesday.

I saw one other cyclist! If that was you heading towards Brewood, happy Christmas to you.

Happy Christmas to everyone else as well.


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> I was thinking about buying some Under Armour gear, is there something I should know?




I personally am not aware of problems with Under Armour.Bought a pair of trakie bottoms from Wiggle


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2018)

Spiderweb said:


> I was thinking about buying some Under Armour gear, is there something I should know?



For me personally it's that they supply military grade clothing, & I tend to avoid such companies as a treehugging hippy. I don't recall which regimes they supply.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2018)

There was a heavy frost overnight and it was still -3°C at 08:30 with completely clear skies when I finally got out of bed and made a mug of coffee so I delayed going out until gone 10am. There was still a thin ice layer on a some of the puddles, but this soon cleared as a thin layer of cloud rolled in and the temperature lifted and I had time to complete a variation of my usual 50km loop through Levington and Nacton to Ipswich, then Westerfield and back home via Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham. One of my favourrite views from Levington to the River Orwell...










That left just enough time for a shower, then another quick mug of coffee before getting one of the other bikes out and round to mum's for Christmas dinner.
With any luck, something similar will be done tomorrow when my sister and her family will also be in attendance for the afternoon.


----------



## galaxy (26 Dec 2018)

Had a manic buildup to Xmas. Yesterday was just as busy but good. No cycling. But did polish the boardman whilst everyone slept


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Dec 2018)

Just a tiddler for me today to pick up the car from Mrs Dave’s sisters house.
I decided to go the exciting way, over to Staddon Heights past sheep and cows, and wind sculpted trees






Then it was down the winding road to Jennycliff




I’d assumed that picture was in focus.... as bleary as my eyes!

Then through by Radford Park and into Oreston










6.5 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2035674328


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2018)

A jolly Boxing Day jaunt. Early-ish. Dark-ish. Cycle-ish.

8 Deg so not overly cold but mucky, dirty roads which is what we expect I suppose at this time of year.
The route was a mix of familiar roads taking in Moortown, Alwoodley, SlaidHill, Shadwell, Thorner, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmete, and Killingbeck.
Nice and quiet with few cars. As you might expect.

24 miles and 1300ft of upwards. Fixed.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30428145



Maybe I should start using metric ...hmm?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2018)

The one that got away today: the plan was for a 20k ride with the Tinybug on the back, but when we passed the chemist and the thermometer was displaying -1°c, I realised it wasn't going to happen, and then the Xtracycle gears decided it was too cold and started playing up. So we cycled around the local villages and followed the tram line for a bit then coasted back over the fields.


----------



## Donger (26 Dec 2018)

A nice Boxing Day morning ride with a couple of club mates this morning. Just a bimble out to Frocester for me, then said my goodbyes to Gordon and George and headed back home on my own via Frampton on Severn, intending not to be out for too long. When I got to the waterfront at Epney there were enough people hanging around to suggest there was a Severn Bore due any time soon, so I pulled up and leaned my bike against the flood wall and waited. It was only forecast to be a 1 star bore today, but it turned out to be small but perfectly formed .... with a decent wave all the way across the river, sufficient for a couple of surfers to ride it all the way around the bend from Framilode Church to Longney Sands.

Just before the bore arrived at Epney, a car screeched to a halt in front of the Anchor Inn and another surfer raced across the beer garden and down into the river, paddling frantically and he just got out to the middle in time to catch the wave. I hung around for a while watching the river flowing upstream faster and faster and watching the surfers disappear into the distance, then rode off to Stonebench to watch it all again. While I was waiting on the riverbank, another cyclist from Slimbridge who had also been at Epney joined me, and I admired his e-bike while we waited for the tide. Turned out to be a damp squib ... just a big swell and the river suddenly looked much fuller, but no real wave. Still, that was enough to remind me of my plan to chase the bore next year. I'm going to see if I can follow one all the way from Arlingham to Maisemore and catch it five times along the way. Must start studying the tide tables again. That's another 23.3 miles done towards my target of 3,000 miles for the year. Just another 13 to go now before I start on next year's target.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## LarryDuff (26 Dec 2018)

Nice gentle 15 miles this morning just to get the legs turning.


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Dec 2018)

A planned 12 miles ride turned into nearly 32 miles this morning. A fast (by my standards) ride out through Wraysbury, past my wife's old house, extending the ride by little bits at each junction. Came back via Eton and up Crimp Hill, passing the regular ICE triker slowly winching his way up. Not a hill I've tried on the trike yet myself. Rode around the park today as it was heaving with the usual Boxing Day walkers.
Quite a few small groups of riders out today, and mild enough for a Summer jersey/shorts with arm/leg warmers.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Dec 2018)

Nice 16 mile ride with mrs lon
Perfect today still , dry and about 7°c.
Strava not working Again so no ride log.
Lunch and cake consumed,quick bike clean..feet up and some Boxing day tv.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Dec 2018)

This is from yesterday, but I was otherwise engaged and couldn't write it up then. I've mentioned recently how much I love riding in London on Christmas Day, because its the ONLY day of the year where there is no buses, and mostly no taxi's. There were minicabs and the odd open topped tourist bus, but the entire Transport for London network shut down, and most people are indoors overindulging. The air is as fresh as we can ever hope to get in London, which is still probably awful compared to the rest of the country, but its noticeably nicer than normal.

I really like the contrast between parts of London that are normally heaving with traffic and people, and the eerie quality these same places feel on the one day of the year when you take most of the traffic away. Its a tiny glimpse into the distant past, or the distant future where car is not king, and shows how lovely cities can be. There was quite a few pedestrians about also enjoying the mostly deserted streets, but the lack of motor traffic made it seem just like scenes from the film '28 days later', zombie apocalypse!

St George's Circus





London Bridge, which has had long running roadworks at both ends recently, making it a pretty horrific experience for cyclists and motorists. Not on this day though....








Cheapside, heading towards St Paul's Cathedral.




Bank Junction, with the columns straight ahead of the Bank of England, contrasting with modern buildings like the Leadenhall Building, more commonly known as the Cheesegrater, so you can tell which one that is. This junction has recently had cars banned during normal working hours, but its still usually choc full of buses, and is a well known accident hot-spot. It was blissfully quiet on Xmas day.




Ludgate Hill, again normally nose to tail traffic.




The eastern side of the Aldwych, normally a 24/7 cyclist and motorist nightmare, I've never seen it this quiet ever!




And here's the west end of the Aldwych, looking down the Strand




And finally here's Whitehall, by Downing Street, the Cenotaph is in the background.




Even the protesters at Parliament Square had the day off, it makes a nice change to cycle past there without Brexit shrieking from those on both sides.

Its a bit difficult to tell the contrast between these pics and what these locations look like normally, so I may revisit the same spots in the coming week to show what they are like when 'normal service' is resumed. Only 364 days before I can enjoy it like that again. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Dec 2018)

Out on the Boxing Day club run today,arrived late and was playing catch up until catching the group of,,,,,,three!

Part of the reason for being late was giving the Garmin a late charge as it was down to low battery but even so was running low again when arriving at St Ives so switched to the phone for the return journey.

After an espresso and muffin at Costa it was back via the busway where I picked up a front flat, however sealant worked and was able to get home although it was virtually flat by the time I got home.

Still a nice relaxed ride out under grey skies.

The other three of the fantastic four!






Sealant everywhere but it kept me going









https://www.strava.com/activities/2036280849/overview

https://www.strava.com/activities/2036259706


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2018)

25 miles , nice and steady, miles havnt been munched much lately.
Red Kite and Buzzard, a good few seen, one buzzard sat in bushes not 10 feet from me, slowed to a stop, he watched me get the camera out, turn it on....and flew off .
A good ride after the aches from OA this last week.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2018)

After abandoning a Christmas day ride yesterday due to ice, it was noticeably milder this morning and although wall to wall grey much better for a ride.

So, out on the Giant and up Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and onto the long descent down Sandhills into Thorner. Up Main Street and onto Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge and between the hedges to Holme Farm Lane and on to Rigton Green and back out on Compton Lane, which was beyond filthy again, with yet more mud left everywhere at various points by the farmer(s).

Hard left at the end and the short climb to the top of the hill and along Jewitt Lane heading almost due south into a surprisingly and unforecast stiff breeze.
Up the hill and onto Thorner Lane, through the smaller dip at Wothersome and straight on down the incline to Bramham, where it was up the hill and onto Aberford Road to loop round the top of the village and onto Toulston Lane.
This took me over the county line into North Yorkshire, then onto Garnett Lane for the run to the bridge over the A64 and then the plunge down to Stutton.
I stayed on the main road through there as the alternative road was thick with more mud (blooming farmers...), across Cock Beck and up to the A162 and the climb up the hill before taking Raw Lane to Ulleskelf.
A totally unnecessary loop around the village brought me to the bus stop where I stopped for an energy bar and a photo:




Back on the bike and left for Church Fenton, passing a very quiet looking Leeds East Airport before heading through the village and over the railway line (no trains today), before the long straight of Common Lane took me to Barkston Ash. Another sprint along the A162 and left again for Saxton, first climbing, then dropping into the village before climbing back out again on Coldhill Lane past Linda's Bench, before eventually dropping down onto Copley Lane for the run up to Lotherton Gates.

Right there for Aberford and after some ups and downs, the plunge into the village under the A1(M) bridge and along Main Street to Cattle Lane for the roller-coaster ride to Cock Beck before the long drag up through Barwick and almost to Scholes, where there is finally a bit of downhill to the Coronation Tree and onto Leeds Road, down the hill and up the other side before local roads up to home.

*33.53 miles* (53.96 km) in a steady *2h 43m* at an average of *12.3 mph* with *1,522 ft* climbed and an almost tropical average temperature of *6.0°C*

Enjoyed that once I got going, although I really need to work on my fitness as it was harder work than it needed to be at times. That said, it's another point in the Half Century Challenge and gets me within touching distance of my annual mileage target. The bike needed a blooming good hose down after that as well.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Dec 2018)

Dropped my 9 year old daughter off (who woke up with chicken pox yesterday)off at her mother’s. It was a rough night of itching and squawking so I was glad to get out and do something for me. Me time can be restorative. It was.

Started nibbling away at the #Festive500 today with a 100km ride. Nearly 1300m elevation which for such a short ride makes this quite a lumpy one.

Green and grey rolling together.




Dropping into Horningsham 




Test saddle. Utter blinkin’ bliss. I could actually fire where I aimed. I could feel the trigger and everything. Also dropped my aero bars which are now sofa-bed comfy. 




Longleat Woods




Just outside Frome. No punctures. I really hope Sustrans didn’t pay this idiot to flail these hedges and not tidy up. Pathetic.




Le carte.




Dorset escarpment.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Dec 2018)

A bit of a jaunt this afternoon to try and burn off some of yesterday's excesses. I went for one of my hillyish routes: Condover, Longnor, Hollyhurst, Dudgeley, Walkmills, Wilderley, Pulverbatch, Longden, Exfords Green and back via Lyth Hill.

Weather; a bit grey but not really cold and with light winds. I saw plenty of people out walking again but only 4 cyclists, one of whom was having a bit of a mechanical so I stopped to see if I could help - it was an issue with the front derailleur not shifting but he'd pretty much sorted it by the time I stopped.

Roads were wet which has added to the muddy look of the bike. I'll have to wash it before the meetup booked for Friday.

25.8 miles at 13.3 mph average

Just a couple of snaps on the 'phone this time:




On the climb up past Walkmills.





About as spectacular as the sunset managed this evening.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Dec 2018)

I am working on the Rapha challenge and at the same time giving my mileage number a push to finish the year..






Will be really close to 10.000 miles or 16000 km.. But won't make it... (there is a goal for next year!)


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2018)

Another 35 miles this morning under relentless grey skies



This tme it was an anti-clockwise ride up to Martlesham via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourrne and Waldingfield, then across to Westerfield via Rushmere St. Andrew and home via Buckleshem. Compared to yesterday, the road traffic was over half as much, but no end of cyclists & joggers were on the roads either working off the Christmas Day excess or just getting out for a bit of fresh air. Also I've finally had time to stop and read this piece of graffiti as I'm normally going in the opposite direction...










Then another 7 mile round trip to Mum's for a Boxing Day get together with my sister & her family.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Dec 2018)

Yesterday, I did a 16.5 mile loop to Worksop to keep the pedals turning and de-stress after the Christmas Day madness. I was expecting fewer cars on the roads, but the number was like any week day. Lots of cyclists and runners about which was good to see including some shiny new bikes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Another 35 miles this morning under relentless grey skies
> View attachment 444121
> This tme it was an anti-clockwise ride up to Martlesham via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourrne and Waldingfield, then across to Westerfield via Rushmere St. Andrew and home via Buckleshem. Compared to yesterday, the road traffic was over half as much, but no end of cyclists & joggers were on the roads either working off the Christmas Day excess or just getting out for a bit of fresh air. Also I've finally had time to stop and read this piece of graffiti as I'm normally going in the opposite direction...
> View attachment 444122
> ...





Love that sign


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2018)

booze and cake said:


> This is from yesterday, but I was otherwise engaged and couldn't write it up then. I've mentioned recently how much I love riding in London on Christmas Day, because its the ONLY day of the year where there is no buses, and mostly no taxi's. There were minicabs and the odd open topped tourist bus, but the entire Transport for London network shut down, and most people are indoors overindulging. The air is as fresh as we can ever hope to get in London, which is still probably awful compared to the rest of the country, but its noticeably nicer than normal.
> 
> I really like the contrast between parts of London that are normally heaving with traffic and people, and the eerie quality these same places feel on the one day of the year when you take most of the traffic away. Its a tiny glimpse into the distant past, or the distant future where car is not king, and shows how lovely cities can be. There was quite a few pedestrians about also enjoying the mostly deserted streets, but the lack of motor traffic made it seem just like scenes from the film '28 days later', zombie apocalypse!
> 
> ...





Hmm, it never looks like that when I'm in London,it must be bliss without the stink of fumes and people everywhere


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Dec 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Another 35 miles this morning under relentless grey skies
> View attachment 444121
> This tme it was an anti-clockwise ride up to Martlesham via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourrne and Waldingfield, then across to Westerfield via Rushmere St. Andrew and home via Buckleshem. Compared to yesterday, the road traffic was over half as much, but no end of cyclists & joggers were on the roads either working off the Christmas Day excess or just getting out for a bit of fresh air. Also I've finally had time to stop and read this piece of graffiti as I'm normally going in the opposite direction...
> View attachment 444122
> ...



That bike  Identify for my field guide please.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> That bike  Identify for my field guide please.


It's my Spa Elan - the version with full 105 and hydraulic disc brakes and with added Ti seat post and their hand built wheels. Relatively heavy compared to my other 'road' bikes, but oh so comfortable


----------



## Spartak (27 Dec 2018)

Nice ride yesterday inc the local Boxing Day 20km time trial from Iron Acton - Charfield & back.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Dec 2018)

Been bothered by back pain for a few days.
Thought I'd give it a stretch this morning so it was a nice easy 10 mile loop along the canal and Kelvin.
Really mild in Glasgow this morning and thankfully the fog has gone.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Dec 2018)

As titled, short country spin with my mate


View: https://youtu.be/vTfoRQpDsM0


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Dec 2018)

My brother and Niece popped round for a visit today so out on the bike a little later. Felt really sluggish, 20.5 Miles with an average of 14.2 mph.


----------



## Basil.B (27 Dec 2018)

Sun made a welcome appearance this afternoon, so did a leisurely 10 miles or so.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Dec 2018)

Time to burn that turkey. So off into the lanes and on down to Redmarley went fairly well. It wasn't warm or cold. It was dry with no wind. That was the key thing today. The hills at Pauntley seemed fine so I continued on through Brand Green and down to the Leadon at Highleadon. Then up onto Woolridge where the misty murk hid the views in every direction although I could see the flooding down on the Hams. Riding past those floods any wildfowl that was about wasn't visible, apart from a grazing flock of Greylags and a wheeling flock of Lapwing. I kept it steady along here even tho' a pair of riders came past and dangled just ahead of me. 6 magpies clacked as I went past. Soon I was dodging by Clive's Fruit Farm and taking the Hanley Swan run back. Lovely outing today taking things nice and steady. More turkey burning to be done but I've put a dent in it today. 47 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2018)

The pursuit of miles continues chasing down yearly total and doing the Strava Rapha 500 ( kms between Xmas Eve and New year's Eve). I had organised a local cc ride which this time last year was cancelled due to snow . Due to commitments was down to 2 riders myself and @Supersuperleeds . Out the door just after 0700 for a few early miles . Headed towards meeting point at Market Bosworth then looped out towards Measham . Just headed through Market Bosworth which was gridlocked while filtering past the traffic I spotted @Supersuperleeds ahead pulled up alongside and waited for the tipper truck to back into the roadworks which was the reason for the gridlock .On our way early no waiting . Through Kirby Mallory we were past by a young racing snake who didn't disappear and on every climb we closed him down without trying . In Stoney Stanton he final turned off our route which I think he was thankful for as he kept shoulder checking us.Through the villages of Frolesworth ,Ullesthorpe ,Claybrooke Parva In Withybrook quick detour for a veloviewer square then towards Wolvey and another veloviewer square then on round Nuneaton and across the A5 on to familiar roads a few extra miles before the cafe stop at Sutton Wharf which we were both ready for . Ive got 75 miles on the clock 15 miles from home @Supersuperleeds had 85 so he was safely going past the ton . Cafe was very busy so a nice break @Supersuperleeds treated me to beans on toast and coffee but he did use my free cup of coffee token . While eating I decided the ton wasn't happening the legs had gone . Direct route home being towed along by @Supersuperleeds at 19 mph  through Newtown Unthank. We parted company near Ratby he headed home to complete another imperial ton I got home with 90 miles in . The first 90 mile I've ever done normally would press on for the ton but it wasnt happening today . 58 miles short of 12000 and more than half way through the Rapha challenge both should get done
Happy new year everyone


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Dec 2018)

Jenkins said:


> It's my Spa Elan - the version with full 105 and hydraulic disc brakes and with added Ti seat post and their hand built wheels. Relatively heavy compared to my other 'road' bikes, but oh so comfortable



Thought as much. I have one in a smaller flavour with just over 5000km on the clock. I went for cable discs and a triple. I rather fancy that Ti seatpost, but had to scrimp on my build costs.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Dec 2018)

Very strange weather - clear and sunny but no frost and little wind. I set out just after 10 for a 40 mile anti-clockwise loop, furthest I've been since at least November. First close pass was from the Innerleithen mountain bike uplift van and trailer, which couldn't be bothered stopping at a passing place and just carried on straight at me. I paused before climbing the Paddy Slacks to get a photo looking back towards Innerleithen. 






After descending the other side I turned east down Yarrowdale, where today's second piece of motoring nobbery occurred. I was overtaken (at a respectful distance) immediately before a blind corner by a BMW with a TO55 ERS type number plate. Fortunately the oncoming car was able to swerve off road to avoid a collision. 
Further east I took a short detour to the Yarrow Stone, which since the last time I was there has sprouted an interpretation board. This is the view looking east towards the A708.






The board which details the inscription on the stone - 






And the new interpretation board (part of) - 






And today's final part of motoring idiocy was on an old dead end section of the A7 which is used by walkers, horseriders, dog-walkers and cyclists. There was an oncoming car but it appeared to be travelling really slowly. Trotting along on the opposite verge was a boxer dog, which I almost had to stop for as it was all over the place. The car had four adults in it, none of whom had any apparent disabilities, apart from being bone idle. 

Today's map - 






40.6 miles @14mph, 2259 feet up and down.


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Dec 2018)

No danger of an early ride today as I had to go buy shirts and exchange wrong sized jeggings (not for me, mini Ms CB loves the things but they have to fit right)
Post lunch I decided it was about time I took the Optima Lynx out for a proper ride, I must have been feeling brave. I've only ridden 1.5 miles on it before and that was over the park on grass... With my lad in tow we did a little circuit of the estate before getting onto the main road and heading into Thorpe. Did a lap of the trading estate and then off to the post office so the lad could see when he's wanted for work next.
A diversion on the way home to show him where his paper round will be next year, and on turning around we had some funny noises and the pedals locked up Roadside investigation found one of the chain tubes had detached and run into the idler. That bit of gaffer tape and cable ties that have been residing in the saddle bag for the past 4 years finally proved their worth, and with repairs effected we made it home with 5.5 miles done. Greeted by Mrs CB who's first words were 'Did you fall off then?'...
The beast





The hamster bars will take getting used to, they are very sensitive and I find if I relax it's far easier to ride straight. I'm going to give the SA 8 speed hub a bit more time to get used to, it works fine but I found I was in 8th gear most of the time and on the small ring at the front.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Dec 2018)

A long drive back to Cambridge from Wembury, 5.5 hours in bright sunshine with banks of fog for the first hour or so. Once home I went for a ride in the dark!

I had to water the greenhouse at work. Once done I went up Kings Parade





And over Garret Hostel bridge.

Back over the M11





And home. 12 snatched miles.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Dec 2018)

Just a commute in today,traffic quiet so took the direct route on the A10;quieter than a Saturday though

Downside is finding another puncture this time in the rear although the sealnt did it's job;getting a bit ridiculous around here with road debris.

Upside is 6,000kms reached before the end of the year which considering how the year started I'm pretty pleased with.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2018)

So far this year I've managed to do at least one ride of 100km or more each month but I'd not had a chance to do this month's so far. So, once the mist had lifted and visibility had improved, I was out of the house at midday with a rough route in my head.

It started well with a regular run out to Great Bealings via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield and Little Bealings, but it was as I was approaching Grundisburgh that the plan almost fell apart.

Most of the roads I'd used were damp, but with that awful surface dressing whereas the right hander on the B1079 was damp/greasy with smooth asphalt/tarmac which gave less grip and my front wheel slid out from under me at just under 20mph and I went down on my right knee, hip & elbow while my left thumb got wrenched as the bars twisted. Thankfully no damage to the bike apart from scuffing to the derailleur and both silver plastic trim pieces on the brifters (the screw securing the trim was pulled from the left one operating the front brake and needs replacing). I was more annoyed that the DHB Windblock tights I was wearing had been holed on the knee & hip and would need to be thrown out!

Once I'd picked myself & the bike up, checked everything was working and assured the rather surprised driver who was following me that I was OK, I carried on with the planned ride to Ashbocking and then up to Debenham via Helmingham, across to Stowmarket via Mickfield and then the back road to Needham Market and home via Claydon, Bramford, Ipswich & Bucklesham where the mist was starting to form again as the sun went down...




The total in the end was just under 64 miles - 20 before the off and another 44 afterwards!!
The ride stats:




Once home I had a long soak in a hot bath to help with the injuries


Spoiler: Elbow grazing













Spoiler: Knee grazing













Spoiler: Hip grazing


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Dec 2018)

A like for the ride, not for the off, but we’ll done for carrying on any completing the ride!


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2018)

Jenkins said:


> So far this year I've managed to do at least one ride of 100km or more each month but I'd not had a chance to do this month's so far. So, once the mist had lifted and visibility had improved, I was out of the house at midday with a rough route in my head.
> 
> It started well with a regular run out to Great Bealings via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield and Little Bealings, but it was as I was approaching Grundisburgh that the plan almost fell apart.
> 
> ...



That's a like for sticking with it - heal quickly.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2018)

ouchy @Jenkins that looks sore. Well done for sticking at it, and completing the metric century a month challenge


----------



## Aravis (28 Dec 2018)

With yesterday's ride I hit some significant targets:

4000 miles for 2018

35 imperial centuries (equal to last year)
100 imperial centuries since recording rides on GPS
Here's the route - something of a _smörgåsbord_ of local favourites:







Outwards on the Tewkesbury road under cover of darkness, then anticlockwise around both loops - 110.6 miles.

It was desperately drab and dull, but in the absence of any discernable wind, frost or rain that's easily forgivable. There were cyclists everywhere taking full advantage, hardly surprisingly.

I'm still mulling over my choice for the best ride of the year thread, but this was never going to be it. Even so, there were moments, especially a road new ro me out of Upton which after an initial steepish rise settled down with an inspiring view of the Malverns dead ahead. It'll be good to see that again on another day - it couldn't've been successfully photographed yesterday.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Dec 2018)

Jenkins said:


> So far this year I've managed to do at least one ride of 100km or more each month but I'd not had a chance to do this month's so far. So, once the mist had lifted and visibility had improved, I was out of the house at midday with a rough route in my head.
> 
> It started well with a regular run out to Great Bealings via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield and Little Bealings, but it was as I was approaching Grundisburgh that the plan almost fell apart.
> 
> ...


As above, a like for the ride! Heal well and quickly.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Dec 2018)

Another early one. Out at 7 into the dark, so dark that I had my garmin on indoor ride setting......

The first mistake though was to decide on taking my mountain bike, I had planned on riding my Spa, but being stupid....

Jeez, it was as sticky as a fly paper. I am such an idiot. Across the fields to Caldecott, then Bourn and Longstowe, then along the A1198 for a stretch, then a bridle way behind Longstowe. That was like glue. My bike gummed up and I had to stop.

I had to work it out with a pencil...














I scraped about 6” of crap off one side of the rear tyre, big mistake! For the next 5 minutes the rear of my bike pulsed as the 6” scraped bit freed up. That filled up with mud again and the pulsing stopped.

The track from the Red House was downright dangerous. The tyres I have on are crap in wet, sticky mud. The front was sliding all over, the back going in the opposite direction. This was bearable until the front wheel was sliding unexpectedly into deep ruts that I was trying to avoid. Still, I came out alive, unlike some poor locals





One less hare.

Home after about 15 unenjoyable miles to commit the cardinal sin of pressure washing my bike


----------



## derrick (28 Dec 2018)

Thursday morning ride with the club, 68 mile loop, was a bit nippy first thing but did warm up a bit later, we had two puctures about 40 miles in, then another one 10 miles from home, None of them where mine so that was good. Myself and one of the other guys missed a turning, that will teach us not to go of the front, We picked them up again a bit further on, just as they where repairing the third puncture, I did not hang around for this one as it was my boys birthday, The family and friends where waiting in the pub for me. So myself and one other made our way home, was a good ride with great company, we did pick up a stray rider just before Toot hill who rode with us for a few miles. This ride completed my goal of 7000 miles for the year, A grand total of 7,067.2 miles, It's been a great year for me, looking forward to next year.







View attachment 444309


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2018)

A nice loop out through Virginia Water, through the park then home via Sunningdale and Chobham. 22 miles done with just over 300m of climbing makes more climbing in December than any other month this year.
After a few extra miles into town with the lad, I'm now only 7 miles away from 8,000 for the year.


----------



## Donger (28 Dec 2018)

Well done @Jenkins . These challenges are rather compulsive, aren't they? Great commitment to the cause.

I got my 3,000 miles for the year today, nipping out with a clubmate (Paul) for a cheeky little 29 miler out to Frampton and Arlingham and back. Blasted away the cobwebs and made me feel I've earned my meal out tonight with friends. It's 50/50 whether I'll be able to do the club ride on Sunday, so that might be it for the year for me now.

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Dec 2018)

My ride today? Tell you when I get back! And I've taken a camera!


----------



## Old jon (28 Dec 2018)

Another session with the physioterrorist, so another early start. It was still dark! And I noticed my front light was not so very efficient, it needs a bit of a hood fitting. You may infer, correctly, that I do very little riding in the dark. But I will fix the light.

Leeds Bridge has been reopened to traffic in both directions just recently, which may explain why Crown Point Road was relatively quiet this morning. Crossing the river and riding along the side of the bus station was five minutes quicker than it has been this last year or so. Anyway, after the appointment I rode away through areas that I knew well fifty odd years back but could easily lose myself in now. Interesting. Found my way to the southern end of Coal Road, pedalled along that to Skeltons Lane and turned right. Turn right again when Thorner Lane is reached, left onto the A 64 and shortly turn right towards Scholes. The last couple of miles have been fairly flat, but the route now starts to rise and fall a bit, and in unexpected ways. I normally ride this in the opposite direction, oh, and I am riding the fixed which, err, accentuates gradients somewhat. So it all feels like a totally new to me route, loads of fun. Down through the village, up the rise to Barwick and enjoy the long descent all the way to the bridge over Cock Beck.



Then the road rises again. Intermittent alteration of gradient ( did I really type that? ) all the way to Aberford. Turn right to travel south towards Micklefield and right again at the crossroads, onto the B 1217 to head towards Garforth. Straight on to Micklefield, the A63 and then Garforth was an option, but I have not ridden a fixed down Garforth Cliff this century. It can wait until a little more fitness returns. Follow the Wakefield road through Swillington and across river and canal to Woodlesford. And the right turn to ride up the hill past the railway station. I was not looking forward to that, much. Still, after riding to the top things level out and lungs start working again. At the end of Holmsley Lane turn right and ride to the confusion of roundabouts and junctions that offer many different ways to reach the same place. Hunslet. Eventually, turn left to pass what was once the parish church, a lot of folk worship at the Morrissons opposite. Navigate around the end of the moor, near the Light Railway, and head for home. Just shy of 28 miles, a thousand feet of up tells you it was flat. The grin at the end is a fixture, lets say it was for the weather today.

The map may explain . . .






very little indeed.


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2018)

Out between 10 and half past. No real plan in mind but I thought maybe I would make it a long one out to Selby and York. That didn't happen because on the spur of the moment I turned off the Selby Road and went south to CasVegas, thinking I would take in some unridden roads and do a bit of exploring. TBH it didn't go too well. The road I thought would get me out towards Knottingley ended in a dead end village. Fryston. Dead end as in it goes nowhere....Actually dead end as in every meaning of the phrase by the looks of the place. Lots of new houses going up there so maybe it will be 'the place to be' in coming years but somehow I doubt it. I nearly came off on an unexpectedly sharp bend at Ferry Fryston. My fault entirely for not paying attention. Just as well there were no cars behind me or coming round the bend the other way.
So I back-tracked a way and took a road that led me thought the a**e end of Castleford and into Glasshoughton, which in times past had it's own colliery and coking plant. To say it used to be a grimy, little place would be a massive understatement. I used to drive through there in the late 1970's shortly after I moved north and I swear you could barely see the actual windows on some on the houses by the side of the road and adjacent the railway crossing.
It's different now but still busy in a different way.
I made for Leeds, got in position on the roundabout and.......ended up in the car park of Asda. So a slow crawl amongst the shoppers and finally back on track.

Methley came and went and into Woodlesford. I could have turned for home just before Swillington and the temptation was strong because it was a dreary day but I stuck with it and made my way up to Garforth and eventually Aberford. Into Bramham and a quick right /left saw me heading down towards Collingham.
A58 then back in the direction of Leeds but hooked a left up Jewitt Lane.
I was on my geared bike and somehow that climb seems more tiring with gears than without. Must be all in the mind. Through the lanes into Thorner then
Bramley Grange, Red Hall and down Wellington Hill to home.
Pleased to get home but still glad I went out even though the ride was uninspiring and while it wasn't raining it was as drab a day as you could (not) wish for.


46.5 miles and about 2300ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30480910


----------



## DCBassman (28 Dec 2018)

I decided to do a little hill-conquering today. OK, to a lot of you they really would be little hills, but to me...

Out from central Tavistock, straight up Bannawell Street and Butcher Park Hill, on the Lydford road. That was one of the hills done, right off. Good!
Then out to just past the Chillaton turn, then right. Thislittle road meets with a similar lane that starts just below the church on the tor at Brentor, just past Dartmoor Gliding Club.
From there, it's a case of just following the road round in a wide loop, heading back down toward the A386 near Pitts Cleeve. Lose all the elevation gained in one go, then turn off onto Old Exeter Road, and join NCN27 back into Tavy. Follow until the Council Offices, then loop back under the viaduct and up onto it to join NCN270. First stop:




Looking down on Tavy, south side of the viaduct, just yards from my start point below.




Looking north from the same point, toward the loop I'd just completed.

Then along the Viaduct Walk to the west end of town, then down very steeply through Monksmead, and cross the canal by Tavistock College. Thence along the footpaths to the roundabout by Morrisons. Over the crossing into Bishopsmead, follwing NCN27 again, now Drake's Trail. Next stop:




Near the north end of Grenofen tunnel, looking north.





And south to the tunnel mouth. Really BIG tunnel for a single track. It would take 25kV electrification without any work at all...It's also home to a large bat colony, which is why there's a large metal structure in the roof toward the southern end.

Next stop, Gem Bridge.




This was taken after crossing in the uphill direction. I always cross quickly, as I've no head for heights, and it's 30-some metres to the river...





Onward to the bottom of the hill at Leg O'Mutton (yes, really). This hill is a relatively short, very steep killer. Decided I would try it. I've never made it up without walking. Stopped twice, but got up by pedalling! Another couple of goes, I might do it in one.
Onward to the roundabout at Yelverton, and turn around, only another half mile or so.

Here's what that hill looks like from near the top.




Might not look much, but from the point I took the photo, I remounted and was over 10mph before I'd got myself fully settled. It's *steep*. And strewn with leaf and tree debris. If you could guarantee a clean path with no peds, sheep, cows, horses, or other cyclists, 40+mph would be a certainty.

Largely downhill all the way back, always a nice rest.
18.96 miles, av. 9.0, 1556ft elevation gain.
Quite pleased with myself!

Edit: forgot to say that the return route went straight back into town on 27, rather than retracing 270 through Monksmead. This estate is built on a slope that cars go up in first gear. I've nearly conked out _pushing_ a bike up there. I've never seen anyone ride it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Dec 2018)

Little spin out to give the Helium a shakedown in it's new set-up.

Up to Little Downham and Pymore then along the hundred foot(fenlands answer to Flandrian cobbles,so the Helium was at home) back towards Littleport and Black bank back to Little Downham and home to Ely.

Some changes to make but mostly all ok.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2039945377


----------



## 8mph (28 Dec 2018)

I took my new road bike out for its first ride today. It's the lightest bike that I've owned and the tyres are the skinniest, at times it felt a bit strange as if I was riding on thin air. I also noted that it requires more focus than my other bike and more effort to go in a straight line! By the time I'd been up quite a steep hill 5 miles from home, I was really overheating and gasping for air. I find Sram's claim that the Apex compact double offers a greater range than many triple cranksets a little disingenuous but I don't mind the higher gearing. The bike is meant for speed so taking away the option to spin up hills will make me ride faster in the long run. 
Last year I saw a Thorn Nomad go for £230 on a Christmas day eBay auction so I was on the lookout for a bargain and got this for £99. I've been curious about road bikes for a while and I don't think that I could have bought a faster bike for that price. The frame is Reynolds 531 but surprisingly light and comfortable, the wheels feel very stiff which I found reassuring while making a twisting descent. The bars are being replaced with Sakae Road Champion drops. It wasn't a lot faster up or down the hills but on the way back home there is a long incline where the bike really excelled over my touring road bike in terms of speed, I think that is where the biggest gains are to be had until I've done more climbs with this bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Dec 2018)

A 35 mile loop for me in Shropshire in the company of @Rickshaw Phil.

I've been stopping in my brother's holiday lodge outside Shrewsbury for Christmas, so Phil did a little matter of 10 extra miles to meet me.

Forgetting my cycle shorts meant the ride was going to be a test of my Spa leather saddle, curiously enough the same model Phil has.

Let's just say I won't be riding far without cycle shorts in future.

Rear discomfort and possibly some post-Christmas tiredness meant I wasn't feeling the love today as much as I usually do.

I really wasn't up for the climb known in the 100 climbs book as Wrekin.

Deploying all available electrons, I managed to whirr my way to the top.

Our destination was Iron Bridge, which we reached in time for an early lunch in a cafe opposite.

Coffee and a toastie, sorry, pannini, was £10, but we both agreed the food was good quality and the premises were, er, toastie warm.

Phil took us back via a flatter, valley route, although that came at the cost of more motor traffic.

We stopped at a cafe a few miles from home, but thoughts of another cuppa were dashed when the lass declined to serve us at 2.50pm because 'we shut at three and everything is switched off'.

As we finished the cold drink we had with us outside, a car full of people were turned away as we had been, as were a group of walkers.

No doubt opening during the holiday has its frustrations, but that cafe would have served an extra 10 or so covers had they been prepared to work right up to the advertised closing time.

I was suitably refreshed by the stop, so was able to cover the last few miles at a pace I'd hoped to manage for the full ride.

No records set today, but the weather was kind and the company was good.

Here's a link to the Wrekin climb: http://shrophills.blogspot.com/p/the-wrekin.html


----------



## theloafer (28 Dec 2018)

just a short trip to awaken the old legs... and to call in on my mate walter who is still under dr`s orders of no cycling

https://www.strava.com/activities/2040706101


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I decided to do a little hill-conquering today. OK, to a lot of you they really would be little hills, but to me...
> 
> Out from central Tavistock, straight up Bannawell Street and Butcher Park Hill, on the Lydford road. That was one of the hills done, right off. Good!
> Then out to just past the Chillaton turn, then right. Thislittle road meets with a similar lane that starts just below the church on the tor at Brentor, just past Dartmoor Gliding Club.
> ...



That’s enough to give me vertigo! Happy memories from 2 months ago. My legs haven’t forgotten those lumps. Well done. Lovely ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

I've been getting into bad company on Cycle Chat and getting all interested in longer bike rides and tours, and even doing a century this year. As part of that I'm investigating a couple of more interesting/challenging routes for the evening commute.

I'd wanted to explore one of these a few days ago but I quickly realised I'd freeze Beautiful daughter, So today, after work I planned to go and find the Western Route through the forest.







Starting at the tram stop at the top of the hill (There's 'challenging' and there's '200metres in about four kilometres') Notice commuter bike because Xtracycle is still sulking.

Tram nerd information: Stuttgart's tram system is partly dual gauge: the curved line visible is metre gauge, and the trams behind are on standard gauge track. The metre gauge system is limited to a couple of lines for preserved trams from before the gauge change.

So now you know.






You are never more than ten minutes from dense forest in Stuttgart, even in the centre of the city.
This trail is a nice one: a good surface, dead straight and _very slightly_ downhill. There's an ecology centre just off this trail about halfway down that I'm applying to work at: you never know...







After getting slightly lost I found the exit and emerged onto land belonging to the local agricultural/environmental studies university. Last time I was here I turned to the left and got stuck on a busy road. This time, I was pretty sure turning right would get me on a better route







It did too.






To show I don't live in a bicycle Utopia, I had to cross this junction to get to our village. Look. Cars.






See? More cars. Sort of.






And hills.






In our village, and perpetual building site. I can't remember one time in the last 15 years when there wasn't a crane somewhere






View from balcony after getting back. Just because.

A bare 7km, but now I know I can get through, I can combine it with other routes and make something more challenging.

Cycling just became fun again.


----------



## galaxy (29 Dec 2018)

Got this horrible cough and tickling throat. So just a gentle 5 miles. Partly through Berrington Hall. 
A few Shrubs dressed as Xmas Pudding


----------



## DCBassman (29 Dec 2018)

The hell with it. I'm going out again today and break that 350 annual figure...
See you later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> The hell with it. I'm going out again today and break that 350 annual figure...
> See you later.



Good on 'yer. Take pictures...


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2018)

The Bakfiets doesn't get photographed often, mostly because it doesn't do much that is exciting: it usually trundles about the village carrying Beautiful Daughter or to the next town to get the shopping.






Today we arranged that Beautiful Wife and Daughter would go over on the bus because apparently sub-zero temperatures are "too cold" for cycling. I agreed to cycle over, let it too late as usual, and then had to rush over, as usual; so the pictures are on the return with the weeks shopping.






Approaching our village. It was cold but despite the doom-laden weather report not freezing and fortunately the roads were dry.

It's about 6km in total, but I reckon I can add about 50% to the distance when using a bike that is 30kg empty.


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2018)

Finding myself only 7 miles off of the stretch target of 8,000 miles for the year, I did a quick loop to Chertsey and back. Proper hard work, 14.7 miles at 18.1 mph average, though this dropped to 17.6 mph after my 2 cooldown loops.
Brings me to 8,007 miles for the year.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2018)

On the tandem for the first time since the last time we were on it. A breezy loop around through Harlton, Haslingfield and Harston, before heading over to Great Shelford.
From there we stopped in Grantchester




Where we saw this fella





Home via Coton and Madingley Hill

24 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2042018067


----------



## Vantage (29 Dec 2018)

Wish I'd stayed in.

Pam told me to go off on a ride as I was a bit glum this morning. I'd missed the end of the month long social ride on Friday because I didn't set my alarm properly.
I wasn't feeling great but thought, "what the hell, it'll do me good". So I got dressed and dragged the shiny Spa out for a pootle up to and round Rivington. It was a bit blustery so while I'd have a headwind outbound, I'd be pushed home 
Through the estate and into Moss Bank Park. Behind me as I turned into the car park I could hear a dirt bike engine behind me...ugh. Nobbers are out again. As they came along side me to pass I called out and asked what they thought they were doing.
Passenger: "What are YOU doing?"
"No, what are YOU doing? You're not supposed to be on here with that thing."
He muttered something and the rider stopped the bike immediately after taking the right hand bend after the cafe heading towards Moss Bank Way. I too stopped, wondering what they were planning next. Next thing I knew, the dirt bikes rear tyre spun up and sprayed me and my bike with muck. I was stunned and just stood there glaring at them.
The fu**ers had a good laugh and went on their way.
A lady who was there with her child saw what happened and told me one of their names. I shook my head in disbelief and rode on towards Smithills Dean Road. Once there I phoned the police and reported it. Without a license plate or cctv footage there wasn't much they can do. Fair enough I guess. I've decided to dust off the cams and I'll remount them soon.
As I got the top of the road I was really struggling and decided to go home. Onto Colliers Row Road and into a bugger of a headwind. A quick stop to regurgitate some of my breakfast and more wobbly wind bashing followed.
Shortly before turning left onto Longshaw Ford Road I again had to do an emergency stop to regurgitate pretty much everything in my stomach and as if that wasn't enough, my body tried ridding me of my lungs. Nice. It was on my coat collar and arms too. Jeez I'm in sh*t shape.
Perk of the ride was hitting 30mph into Bamber Bridge via gravity and wind power alone. A doddle through the estate and home again.
Mucky, sick covered cycling gear into the washer and bike waiting in the hall for another wash. Might do that tomorrow when I feel better.
You know those people who answer "You're mad" on finding out our chosen interest in life? I think they might be onto something.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2018)

Happy 2019 @Vantage ....!


----------



## C R (29 Dec 2018)

Vantage said:


> Wish I'd stayed in.
> 
> Pam told me to go off on a ride as I was a bit glum this morning. I'd missed the end of the month long social ride on Friday because I didn't set my alarm properly.
> I wasn't feeling great but thought, "what the hell, it'll do me good". So I got dressed and dragged the shiny Spa out for a pootle up to and round Rivington. It was a bit blustery so while I'd have a headwind outbound, I'd be pushed home
> ...


A like for getting out. Sorry it didn't turn out any fun.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Dec 2018)

Damn, stil 1.22 miles short of the 350, but too pooped after yesterday's ride to add on the extra.

That hill again.









Didn't stop until nearly complete to take any other pics, here's a couple on/from Wilminstone Viaduct.








Actual route was as yesterday at first, but took the turn to Chillaton, along the base leg of the Brentor Triangle. Out to Iron Railings Cross and up the less steep leg to Brentor Church.
Crazy downhill all the way, just about, to Burn Lane, and around the outside of Brentor to the cattle grid above the old station. Thence into Mary Tavy, cut through via Mary Tavy old station, and up a killer hill, which needed a stop midway.
I actually took a while to overhaul a girl walking a horse, I was that slow! Then another downhill blast to regain NCN27 back into town, and home.
14.3 miles, av 9.3mph.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Dec 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Happy 2019 @Vantage ....!



Yup from me too @Vantage


----------



## DCBassman (29 Dec 2018)

Vantage said:


> Wish I'd stayed in.
> 
> Pam told me to go off on a ride as I was a bit glum this morning. I'd missed the end of the month long social ride on Friday because I didn't set my alarm properly.
> I wasn't feeling great but thought, "what the hell, it'll do me good". So I got dressed and dragged the shiny Spa out for a pootle up to and round Rivington. It was a bit blustery so while I'd have a headwind outbound, I'd be pushed home
> ...



Rats, not so good. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2018)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to Upton. Jules H was waiting and Pete M rolled up shortly after. Margaret PR arrived eventually. Pete had thought the long way to Tewkesbury would work so we took to the school. Mrs 26 and Margaret turned for a very short Tewkesbury while us ruffty tuffty chaps aimed for the Hams and a crossing of the River at Tirley. We chatted with a lady rider who was almost home at Apperley before crossing the A38 and heading over the flat lands by Bozard's Farm. Now we jinked by Aston Cross and Bredon's Hardwick to drop us into Tewkesbury and the cafe.

We spent quite a time in the cafe before taking to the White Rabbit and back for Upton. Both Pete and Jules parted here so I took my usual route back but decided to add a bit by going to Clevelode before looping back onto my usual route. The sun was dipping towards the ridge of the Hills as I made my way over the last mile or two. Nice outing in mild, bright and mostly windless weather. 55 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2018)

@Vantage you get a like for getting out. Sometimes it goes well, other times not so. On the plus side, I reckon the good rides always outweigh the bad.


----------



## graham56 (29 Dec 2018)

Back in the Netherlands visiting family, so out on the bike today.
Just local Nieuw Vennep, Toolenburg, Hoofdoorp area. The ride was savage, or at least the wind was. Fine on the trip out but on the return leg the wind was so bad i almost had two offs. Hardly moving it was that bad, so very very pleased when i got back to base.
Let’s hope it eases for the rest of my stay.


----------



## Littgull (29 Dec 2018)

I haven’t managed to get out on my bike much in the past week and a bit due to family up for Xmas. Great to see them but they returned home down south yesterday so I was ‘chomping at the bit’ to get out today.


I decided to use my mtb and get a few miles done on some wild tracks. My route was Littleborough – Rochdale – Birtle – Walmersley – Edenfield – Scout Moor via Gincroft Lane, Sand Beds Lane and the Pennine Bridleway before returning to Rochdale via the rocky and cobbled Rooley Moor Road and then on to Littleborough. It was wild and windy up on Scout Moor but fortunately a tail wind. It’s been 6 years since I have ridden that section of the Pennine Bridleway (PB) when I completed the 46 mile Mary Townley Loop. I had quite forgotten how wild and rock strewn the PB is in that section! When I set out I thought it might turn out to be suitable for riding on a Cross Bike with knobbly tyres such as the one ridden by my ride pal @ColinJ, and that we could tackle it together on a future ride. But I soon got reminded that this route is best only attempted on an mtb.

My planned route unexpectedly involved lifting my bike over two locked high gates. A feat that would have been beyond me with my arthritic left hand and shoulder but I struck lucky as a trio of intrepid mtb-ers arrived just as I reached the first gate and kindly assisted me. The second gate was only 100 metres past the first. I was lucky indeed as at this time of the year you could easily be up there for hours and see no one!




View attachment 444511
View attachment 444512





A very enjoyable ride. 28 miles in total but felt a lot more due to the terrain. I managed to hit my annual target of 5200 miles (average 100 miles per week) a couple of weeks ago so it was good to relax with a shortish off road blast in beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Mark Grant (29 Dec 2018)

The Fridays Christmas ride today, on a Saturday.
Titus led us on a ride around some of London's places of crime & punishment.
51 miles for me.
There are a couple of places I'll be revisiting.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Dec 2018)

This ride I shall entitle “Seeing the year out”

Signed off 2018 yesterday with a festive “fifty” miler with the self proclaimed “SAGA CC” boys out to Bingham near Nottingham for a spot of brunch and a couple of festive sherries. 

We were practically blown along through Nottingham itself and along some dodgy terrain around Holme Pierrepont including a spell eastbound along the A52 averaging 26mph! 

Called into the White Lion at Bingham for a light bite and a tot of Harvey’s Bristol Cream and set off back westbound for sherry stop number two. The only climb we had was immediate and once at the top we crossed the A52 and into some quieter lanes but the wind was now against us and for some of us it was a real battle at times! Before long though we were at stop number 2 in Costock for another cheeky sherry and a well earned rest. 

The battle continued as we headed back to Melbourne via Kegworth and around East Midlands Airport and we had started to split as a group during this time because the fatigue was kicking in from the wind. Just to put a perspective on this I averaged 244W for a ride that was just short of 16mph average on a rolling route with no real climbing. This was what was required to keep moving at that pace such was the strength of the wind and I’m amazed I could sustain that level for that long!

Had one last drink at Melbourne once all regrouped and rode the 3 miles back to the car which didn’t register on strava for some reason.

Just shy of 57 in total today, in a ride of two distinctive halves which takes my tally up to 80 points for the Half Century Challenge (the actual ride was bang on 60 but for some reason strava didn’t see the last 3).

Anyway, that’s enough sh*te from me, have a fantastic New Year everyone! 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2042571500

https://www.relive.cc/view/2042571500

Rob showing his “fine dining etiquette”




Parked up near the outdoor pool table




Whoops.....




Waiting for Will and Martin




Catching my breath 




River Soar at Kegworth




Rob pondering why he was stupid enough to ride 30 miles into the wind




The Holy Grail




Cheers!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Dec 2018)

Another shortish ride today, we’re booked up this afternoon...

So I went out on my Spa today, and I’d planned a loop around Harston. Now you may know that I like a nice church, and the one in Harston is set back in a field, behind some houses, so I’d never visited, until today. What a gem!

There are some old bits, newer bits and some interesting architectural touches




























Back on my bike. In Haslingfield there was a pitch invasion 




They were very clucky I didn’t run them down!

Past the Mullard observatory 





16 and a bit mild miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2044002513


----------



## Stonechat (30 Dec 2018)

Not having ridden outdoors for some time, I was determined to make today’s HDW club ride.

Was all set went to put a little more air into rear tyre, somehow the top of the valve sheared off, by the time I had fitted a new inner tube, too late for the club ride. Headed off in roughly the same direction, through Windsor Gt Park, onto the lower part of the adrift Road Loop, a quick run Up to. White Waltham , and back via Drift Road.

All in all 33.56 miles, at a measly 15.3 mph, with ver 1000 feet climbed.

I did hit some headwinds on the outward journey, but didn’t seem much faster on the return.

Was good to be out again. https://www.strava.com/activities/2044015986


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2018)

Feeling adventurous again today, so out early-ish on the Optima Lynx. I removed the upper rear chain tube yesterday since it does nothing and got chewed by the idler last time out, also lifted the bars by 1/2 turn.
A rather meandering route out to Chertsey Meads, deliberately so as to get some twists and turns in, along with some lumps (not hills, they can wait!). Got onto the big ring one the way out, then couldn't get off it as the front DR didn't have the movement, so a heel kick got me back on the small ring.
Paused at the Meads to try to adjust the front DR (no luck, it's on it's limit, so I may need a longer BB to make it work). Home via an equally wandering route, with a stop at Laleham Lock for a pic




15 miles done, getting used to the 8 speed hub gearing now. Next time out will be clipped in as my feet got bounced off the pedals more times that I'd like.


----------



## Cavalol (30 Dec 2018)

Delamere forest today. About a mile in...






UH OH!

Back to the car, drove to the cycle place by the café. A small charge later...






Hooray, now for a (slow) round of 'How many times can I get lost'






















Desperately unfit, but had an absolute blast. Keeping spare money in the frame bag thing has saved me more than once.


----------



## Donger (30 Dec 2018)

Well, it turns out I did get in one more club ride. 40 miles to and from the Jolly Nice Café at Frampton Mansell, where we gathered around a nice toasty wood burner in the middle of the yurt. A surreal start to the ride as a couple of peacocks wandered through the Tesco car park while we assembled at the Barn Owl on the Kingsway housing estate. That's a first.

We ditched the official route on the way back, preferring the more scenic ride over Minchinhampton Common and Rodborough Common instead of an A road through the Chalford Valley. As it had been my suggestion, I felt compelled to lead the way into a fierce headwind, and everyone else seemed happy to sit behind me. That brings up 3,056 miles for the year ... a year in which I've managed over 200 miles in every month for the first time. I'm learning to pace myself.

That really is it from me for the year now. Happy New Year to all of you. Over and out.
_Donger._


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2018)

Littgull said:


> I haven’t managed to get out on my bike much in the past week and a bit due to family up for Xmas. Great to see them but they returned home down south yesterday so I was ‘chomping at the bit’ to get out today.
> 
> I decided to use my mtb and get a few miles done on some wild tracks. My route was Littleborough – Rochdale – Birtle – Walmersley – Edenfield – Scout Moor via Gincroft Lane, Sand Beds Lane and the Pennine Bridleway before returning to Rochdale via the rocky and cobbled Rooley Moor Road and then on to Littleborough. It was wild and windy up on Scout Moor but fortunately a tail wind. It’s been 6 years since I have ridden that section of the Pennine Bridleway (PB) when I completed the 46 mile Mary Townley Loop. I had quite forgotten how wild and rock strewn the PB is in that section! When I set out I thought it might turn out to be suitable for riding on a Cross Bike with knobbly tyres such as the one ridden by my ride pal @ColinJ, and that we could tackle it together on a future ride. But I soon got reminded that this route is best only attempted on an mtb.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good ride, Brian.

I must chase up my cousin for the MTB spares that he promised me. Once I have them, I can get my MTB back on _off_ the road!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2018)

Last night, I decided to take the plunge and add the new Shimano SPD pedals to my road bike ready for today’s morning ride and added the cleats to the new shoes. 

Did a very pedal-conscious loop out to Worksop and I’m pleased to say I didn’t fall over once probably because I was concentrating so hard on my feet. I clipped in and out easily enough and even beat some personal bests on the route, _possibly_ due to going clipless. 

I’m sure in future rides when the complacency sets in, I’ll forget to unclip and unceremoniously (and likely in slow motion) fall over when stopped. 

I’m holding off adding my other new set of SPD pedals to the MTB until after the New Year’s Day club ride as... er... I haven’t got time until Wednesday. That’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it!


----------



## bruce1530 (30 Dec 2018)

Gentle trip up the coast this morning. From saltcoats, followed the A78 north to Largs. Passed the ferry terminal with the garmin saying I had done 20k, so pushed on a bit further, most of the way to Skelmorlie. Still on the A78, but that’s not a pleasant stretch for bikes. Fantastic scenery, but the road is relatively narrow, no pavements, and just a metal fence between the road and a rocky beach. 

Turned when I got to 25k, back to Largs for a quick coffee. Then back home by the same route to give me a 50k.

And an added bonus - Strava now saying I’ve done 2000 miles this year.


----------



## Old jon (30 Dec 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> 15 miles done, getting used to the 8 speed hub gearing now. Next time out will be clipped in as my feet got bounced off the pedals more times that I'd like.



Umm, where do you keep the pedals?


----------



## derrick (30 Dec 2018)

Last ride of the year, Nice easy spin helping a mate get through the Rapha 500, he is struggling a bit, but it only leaves him 30 miles for new years eve, He is going to finish it at Regents park in the morning, I will be a 100k short but hey ho, am not really bothered, was a god ride ending in our local, The right way to end the year,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2043863036


----------



## Spartak (30 Dec 2018)

Early morning ride today, leaving home in the dark at 07:10. Took the B2B track into Bristol then crossed the city departing to the south via Long Ashton, I then climbed Backwell Hill and into the mist/low cloud, rode round the perimeter of Bristol Airport, briefly joined the A38 before turning onto Row of Ashes Lane. Onwards to Chew Magna where the cafe hadn't opened yet & then thru Norton Marlewood and stopped in Keynsham for a well earned coffee & pastry.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Dec 2018)

Fuelled up on Chocolate Orange l was out on the Tricross just after lunch. A really mild day in North Yorkshire I headed out to Cawood, over the swing bridge and on to Stillingfleet and Naburn where I crossed the River Ouse. The next village was Acaster Malbis where I stopped to take a photo by the River. I continued through the old Acaster Airfield on to Appleton Roebuck, Bolton Percy and Tadcaster turning left at John Smiths Brewery up the hill for a couple of miles to home.
In hindsight I should have taken my bike with mudguards as the roads were not as dry as I thought, both me and the bike are filthy!
26.8 miles with an average of 14.2 mph, lovely ride.


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Dec 2018)

Old jon said:


> Umm, where do you keep the pedals?



Right out front, mostly with my feet on, except on bumpy ground where they fell off (my feet from the pedals, not the pedals themselves or indeed my feet...).


----------



## pjd57 (30 Dec 2018)

Unexpected ride today.
My Mrs was meeting some pals so I decided to go out for a couple of hours.
Nice , easy predictable loop. Canal , Kelvin, Clyde, Canal again and home .
21 miles, and it took my Strava total over 4,000 miles for the year.
Would have been more but I had a few months with a phone with a dodgy GPS that mainly took me in straight lines or missed bits out.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Dec 2018)

Vantage said:


> Wish I'd stayed in.
> 
> Pam told me to go off on a ride as I was a bit glum this morning. I'd missed the end of the month long social ride on Friday because I didn't set my alarm properly.
> I wasn't feeling great but thought, "what the hell, it'll do me good". So I got dressed and dragged the shiny Spa out for a pootle up to and round Rivington. It was a bit blustery so while I'd have a headwind outbound, I'd be pushed home
> ...


Never mind, the dirt bikers  were probably just jealous of your lovely bike


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2018)

After yesterdays maelstrom, the weather seemed a bit more benign this morning, so out again on the Giant which found it's own way to Coal Road.
Target number one for today was 25.22 miles, which would bring me to my target for the year of 2,500 miles. but if you've ever ventured on to the Half Century challenge thread, you'll know what a dim view @13 rider takes of getting that close to a metric half and not completing it, so that was the secondary target. 
To be honest, the headwind up Coal Road had me wondering if this was a sensible idea and despite changes of direction onto Red Hall Lane, the A58 and then Whin Moor Lane, the wind seemed to be staying against me.

Anyway, I ground my way into Shadwell and for the first part of Main Street I had a bit of shelter due to the lie of the land and it was only the flattish run to Slaid Hill lights where the wind reappeared. Right at the lights and through the dip on Wike Ridge Lane, before the right onto Tarn Lane, where now I had the wind behind me and was fair bowling along, at least by my standards. I almost caught a pair of riders at the Coal Road crossroads, but they were across and straight on, while I took the right fork just through the junction to head down Ling Lane and back onto the A58.
It's downhill nearly all the way to Collingham from here, but despite me doing the 30 mph limit, I got a close pass from a clown in a Corsa who I then re-passed about half a mile further on as he parked up at the bottom of Hetchell Woods. He simply had to get in front though. 
Anyhow, up the rise to the traffic lights, which were on green for the first time in an age, and more gentle descending to Collingham.
A few turns and I was onto the road over the river and into Linton, up the sharp little rise and then the usual Linton lumpiness and out onto the road into Wetherby, around the top edge of the town and down into the Wilderness for a Snickers and a photo:







Up the steep ramp back into town and then out on the Walton Road over the A1(M) and past the racecourse into the countryside, once again wind assisted for most of it.
Right for the turning to Thorp Arch, with the usual loop along Dowkell Lane and Long Causeway to add a bit more mileage on, before plunging down and over the river on the single track bridge, where once again an oncoming car driver decided that me already being established on the bridge they'd just drive on anyway  - I moved onto the hatched section, but one of these days I'm just going to stop in the middle of the lane and see what happens. 
Anyway, up the slope into Boston Spa and while queing to get out onto Main Street another rider came alongside and we had a brief chat. he turned right, I turned left and then looped around into Clifford, climbing through the village and the long descent into Bramham, slowed a bit by that pesky headwind again.
Up Main Street which is still in an appalling state after being "resurfaced" at the end of the summer and round onto the bridge over the A1(M) and the start of the long drag up past Bramham Park.
I was sheltered from the worst of the wind to start with, but things opened up quite a bit as I turned onto Thorner Lane and once through the lesser Wothersome dip it was just a grind straight into the wind on a steadily rising road. So I was happy to turn onto Jewitt Lane and change direction, but then once it started climbing I was surprised to find I was still riding into a headwind, which continued when I turned left onto Compton Lane. Who says Mother Nature doesn't have a sense of humour? 
Unsurprisingly this lane is still filthy with mud dragged out of the fields and insufficient traffic to clear it, not helped that the farmer has also been hacking the hedges as well. At the almost U-turn onto Bramham Lane I almost had an off on the mud despite taking it steady, so it's getting reported again. 
Once clear of the morass, Bramham Lane was lovely and deserted and finally wind assisted too, so I was soon climbing up onto Holme Farm Lane for another section into the wind, which is where I hit the required 25.22 miles meaning I'd reached my mileage target  before turning left onto Milner Lane to run into Thorner. I had a cross wind on here, which was interesting until I reached the protection of the more substantial hedges beyond Hetchell Woods.
The always fun drop down off the ridge into Thorner followed, but on the run into the village I could really hear the wind roaring through the trees on the banking above the lane - it was like a freight train was going past.
A quick wiggle along Main Street and out onto Carr Lane as I was fairly sure that the direct route home wouldn't give me quite enough miles for a metric half.
This meant that I was cycling into the wind and climbing again, but the only way out of Thorner is up, so it was just a case of getting on with it.
Just beyond the village there are signs stating Carr Lane is "closed for works 02/01/19 - 04/01/19", which @Old jon and @colly might want to note?
More hedge hacking has been taking place on the section of Carr Lane between the S-bend and the A58 but I got through without incident, and then it's a quick(ish) sprint along there and the climb up onto Coal Road, across the mini-roundabout and past the 'Your Speed Is..." sign  before local roads to home, with a now obligatory loop around the block to ensure the mileage.

*31.60 miles* (50.85 km) in *2h 37m* at an average of *12.1 mph* with *1,729ft* climbed and an almost tropical average temperature of *9.0°C*

Hard work at times, especially into that wind, but really pleased to hit my target and grab a another point in the Half Century Challenge as well. In fact, if it wasn't for that wind it would have been near perfect cycling weather for the time of year as the sun was out quite a bit. 
There were also lots of other cyclists out and only a handful of motorised morons.
If I get out tomorrow it's only likely to be for an hour or so, meaning that looks set to be my final point in the Half Century Challenge for 2018 - then it all starts again for 2019!

To end, the map:


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> After yesterdays maelstrom, the weather seemed a bit more benign this morning, so out again on the Giant which found it's own way to Coal Road.
> Target number one for today was 25.22 miles, which would bring me to my target for the year of 2,500 miles. but if you've ever ventured on to the Half Century challenge thread, you'll know what a dim view @13 rider takes of getting that close to a metric half and not completing it, so that was the secondary target.
> To be honest, the headwind up Coal Road had me wondering if this was a sensible idea and despite changes of direction onto Red Hall Lane, the A58 and then Whin Moor Lane, the wind seemed to be staying against me.
> 
> ...


I have to admit to only having done 90 miles on the 27th just didn't have the legs to do the ton so I may have let you off just doing 25


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Dec 2018)

Nice little pootle today to top up my #Festive500 to 300+. This is easily the best route I have put together. Somerset, Dorset, Wiltshire, Foyle Hill, Gold Hill (Hovis ad), Wiltshire pasties, Stonehenge, Salisbury Plain, 70km headwind, fog, llamas, mud, cafés, pubs, stunning scenery.

Ethereal Dorsetshire.




Informative signs




Gold Hill (21.5%)




Gold Hill, coz it’s pretty.




My cockpit Note route sheet and Bluetooth speaker




Pretty




Pretty




The capital of ‘the number’




Map scribble


----------



## Littgull (30 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Sounds like a good ride, Brian.
> 
> I must chase up my cousin for the MTB spares that he promised me. Once I have them, I can get my MTB back on _off_ the road!



That would be good. I was surprised when I totted up how much mileage I have done on each of my bikes this year. My mtb accounted for just over 1000 miles of the 5260.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Nice little pootle today to top up my #Festive500 to 300+. This is easily the best route I have put together. Somerset, Dorset, Wiltshire, Foyle Hill, Gold Hill (Hovis ad), Wiltshire pasties, Stonehenge, Salisbury Plain, 70km headwind, fog, llamas, mud, cafés, pubs, stunning scenery.
> 
> Ethereal Dorsetshire.
> View attachment 444740
> ...


Is Gold Hill the Hovis street?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Dec 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Is Gold Hill the Hovis street?



Yes m’am.


----------



## Spartak (30 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Nice little pootle today to top up my #Festive500 to 300+. This is easily the best route I have put together. Somerset, Dorset, Wiltshire, Foyle Hill, Gold Hill (Hovis ad), Wiltshire pasties, Stonehenge, Salisbury Plain, 70km headwind, fog, llamas, mud, cafés, pubs, stunning scenery.
> 
> Ethereal Dorsetshire.
> View attachment 444740
> ...



Nice pics...


----------



## gavgav (30 Dec 2018)

A late move of my original plans for today, to next Sunday, meant the chance to sneak in an extra unexpected ride, which will be my final one of 2018. If I got the mileage correct, it would also take me past the 1300 mileage mark for the year.

It was very gloomy out, but remarkably mild for December. I love early Sunday morning rides, as the vast proportion of motorists are still in bed, which means quiet roads and today was definitely that. Lots of cyclists out enjoying the space as well.

I followed the cycle paths to Heathgates and Uffington, before joining the road to Upton Magna. I had the westerly breeze behind me down to Withington and Isombridge, which was nice, before I turned into it at Longden on Tern, which made it harder going to Rodington, Roden and Poynton.

When turning left towards Bings Heath, I could hear a horrible cracking and snapping sound, which turned out to be a hedgecutter, blocking the road. He pulled onto the verge, to let me through and thankfully there weren’t many cuttings in the road, which lessens the risk of punctures.

I then climbed up Ebury Hill and East Haughmond, before the fast descent back to Upton Magna and the smooth road to Berwick Wharf. Even the rat run to Atcham was quiet, with not a single car overtaking me along what is normally a fairly busy road.

I nipped into Atcham, where my Nan & Grandad used to live, as hadn’t been there in ages, just for the sake of it. Not much has changed. I then crossed Atcham Bridge and climbed up to Chilton, Betton Abotts and then through the estate to home.

The ride amounted to spot on 34.0 miles and this meant a final 2018 total of 1301 miles. It also meant, rather bizarrely, that December was my third best mileage month of the whole year, at 142 miles, which shows how decent the weather has been.


----------



## galaxy (30 Dec 2018)

Woke at half 6 and got up for a brew. Half 7 went out for a gentle ride. Can feel I’ve put a few pounds on over Xmas. 13 miles done. Home n showed before the Mrs got up. Outlaws gone home today. Nice to have them. Butt 6 days of people in your house wears thin.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Dec 2018)

Never a dull moment on a Glasgow Belles on bikes ride!
Dull, a bit breezy but a warm day here in Glasgow, over 10 degrees, very unusual for the end of December of course.
What does a girl do when she really does not want to do anything apart from lazying about?
She calls on her friends and they go for a bike ride!
Turns out none of us could really be bothered, but we went anyway 
The whole group felt better after 30 miles or so, miles peppered with many mishaps.
The aim was to ride over the Erskine bridge, have a coffee at the popular garden centre, ride back.
It took us 6 hours 




Up there is where we want to be.
Turn off the canal, into a lovely path through the woods ... uphill ... then another minor uphill path ... sharp right turn on muddy leaves ... one Belle down!
Not me, because I walked that bit, after warning the others 
Not much harm done, some bruises, a bent mudguard.
Onto the bridge, a fierce headwind tried to push us back, the gradient ramped up too, we got to the cafe a bit unkempt 
We found some strange obstructions on the cycle path  a washing machine dumped at the exit!



After chatting about baking with home made yeast, saddles, bent derailleurs and what not, we started to head back.
All going swimmingly albeit at 5mph, one of the ladies has a detached pedal.
Her bike is very posh, a replica of Mark Beaumont's Koga tourer, bet his pedal stayed attached to the bike!
She was riding it all day with loose pedals (fitted by herself!), I feared the thread is stripped, the pedal would really not engage.
Eventually we managed to get it back on, for how long who knows.

Along the canal: it's bumpy, it's muddy, it's only two o'clock and it's getting dark.
Puncture!!!! On a Marathon too!!!
I ask ride participants to bring a spare inner suitable for their bike, the lady with the puncture did not bring one ... ahem ... she was the only one on 26x wheels, the rest of us was on 700x.
What to do? I was going to stuff my spare 700x35 inner her tyre, but ... it was an electric bike with a strange brake release system I've never seen before, I could not release the wheel, she didn't have a clue either.
I must do some basic electric bike mechanics training, meanwhile she called hubby, got home before the rest of us.
Oh, to round it up, we had Google lying to us, telling us there was a ferry running when there was none, one of the ladies cycled an extra 10 miles because of lying Google 
A picture of the group having a great time, _before_ the mishaps happened


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Dec 2018)

Pleasant few hours in the lanes on the recumbent. Saw just three other cyclists once out of town. Last ride of 2018 and ready for 2019.


----------



## Biff600 (31 Dec 2018)

I planned a 28 mile offroad/trail ride for my final outing of the year and managed to get 10 miles in ...............................

*And the bloody chain snapped !!!!*

Even with a spare link, I still couldn't do anything about it as when it snapped the chain, it caught enough in the rear sprocket to bend the side plates.

Which meant a 10 mile walk /scoot home.

My LBS (or the only one that is open) has no 11 speed chains in stock, and my local Halfords couldn't find their arse with both hands, so I'll wait until Wednesday when my preferred bike shop is open.

As a side note on how well my day is going, I also dropped a carton of eggs, and four out of the six broke, and some daft woman clipped my car, no damage to my car, not even a rub mark, but still annoying, and even more annoying is that she lives around the corner and is also a fellow Mercedes driver !!

I might go back to bed !!


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2018)

The last 2018 tandem ride, and it was only right to go to Waresley garden centre.
Luckily the had custard tarts in stock, they redeemed themselves!
We saw a nice Red Kite coming into Gamlingay. We also saw Long Tailed Tits today, always good to see.

Not sure about this pair though







25 miles once done.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2046396820


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Dec 2018)

Biff600 said:


> I planned a 28 mile offroad/trail ride for my final outing of the year and managed to get 10 miles in ...............................
> 
> *And the bloody chain snapped !!!!*
> 
> ...



Have a like, maybe that will change your day....


----------



## graham56 (31 Dec 2018)

A trip to Den Haag to visit my daughter then a nice ride up to Scheveningen and Duindorp to see the preparations for this evening's celebrations.
Then back into the city centre for coffee and cake.
The Cloggies can certainly do bonfires.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2018)

Out for a jaunt to end the year with.

It was pretty gloomy weather at the start so I needed lights on. I started off by heading over Lyth Hill and dropping down to Hunger Hill before heading through Exfords Green and on to Plealey and Pontesbury. Here even though the main road was quiet I thought a detour would be a change; along Bogey Lane (yes, that's real), past the school and through Pontesbury via the back roads.

On the way to Minsterley a bit of light rain blew across and it got colder so I put on an extra fleece which I was glad of later on (it got chilly higher up). The climb through Snailbeach and Stiperstones was slow but didn't seem too hard today, although having a moment when I shifted down into low range and my chain jumped off was a bit of an annoyance. There seemed to be more traffic than I'm used to coming the other way for most of the climb. At The Bog I was tempted by a stop at the visitor centre for a hot drink but it didn't appear to be open today so I continued with my tyres making odd squeaking noises as I climbed on a road surface that had melted back in the summer

At the summit of this climb I had a stop for a snack. The car park here was quite full as people headed off on walks to the Stiperstones. The descent to The Bridges was enjoyable but I was a little wary of how much grip I might have (it was fine as it turned out)

At The Bridges the pub was a temptation having missed my cafe stop but I resisted and climbed up to Ratlinghope where a large party of walkers strolled out into the road ahead of me without looking for traffic. A few of them jumped when I dinged my bell but thanked me for having rung it anyway. A right turn then took me onto the steepest climb of the day and the long drag up to Shooting Box where I took another right headed onto the gravel path for Pole Bank. Plenty of walkers up here and a few mountain bikers too.

I only paused for a couple of photos at the summit then dropped down the other side to rejoin tarmac heading past Boiling Well and down the Burway which I took very carefully today as there was a trail of oil all the way down the hill (not ideal when there is a 500 foot drop off to your left).

Having safely made it into Church Stretton I found a group of classic cars coming towards me at the crossroads and ended up following them for a short way towards Carding Mill Valley. I'd have liked to get a photo but couldn't get at the camera in time. The one I was directly behind was a Fraser-Nash.

The wind helped me away from Stretton and I was soon onto the old roman road heading home via Longnor, Ryton and Condover. A roadie overtook me just _before _Green Farm and although he gave a friendly greeting, looked quite grim with his mud spattered face and quite impressive brown stripe up his back. If ever there was an advert for mudguards.....

I finished off with the short route home via the A49 which wasn't too busy this time (at least, not the direction I was going).

37.6 miles at 11.5 mph average and a 33 mph top speed from that descent of the Stiperstones. A nice way to finish off 2018.





At the old engine shed at Snailbeach. The rails are still there, just hidden under the grass.





Looking up at the Stiperstones from the road between Pennerley and The Bog.






Not far from the top of the climb.




A very tempting watering hole.





I've been over the Stiperstones, down to The Bridges and am now climbing the Long Mynd. The snow gate is a fairly recent introduction due to the number of people coming a cropper by trying to drive up here in winter.





Still climbing.





At Pole Bank (the summit).





View down the Burway.





Back down in the valley near All Stretton.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2018)

A final ride for 2018 today, although as predicted I only had an hour or so. Given the time of day, that meant a variation of a route I've done goodness knows how many times.

On the Giant and up Coal Road into an unexpectedly forceful headwind and by the time I'd turned onto Skeltons Lane I'd had 3 close passes and a near left hook. Fortunately it got better after that!

The long descent of Sandhills followed and was quickly dispatched, before the rise and fall of Main street through Thorner and onto Milner Lane where the sharp rise onto the ridge made itself well and truly felt today. Past Hetchell Woods where some _very_ rude graffiti has appeared on the road since yesterday, in luminous pink spray paint no less.
Right onto Holme Farm Lane and past the first horses and riders of the day to Jewitt Lane and through the dip and up the hill, now getting a bit of welcome wind assistance.
A wide left onto Compton Lane which is still more like a bridleway in places and back into the wind, dodging the dog walkers and getting smoked by a bloke on an e-MTB. 
More horses and riders followed, before the turn back onto Holme Farm Lane at Rigton Green and more horsists and back along through the woods to Jewitt Lane with yet more horsey sorts. After Hetchell Woods it was like I had the Grand National bearing down on me - there must have been 15-20 horses and riders in a group. It's not uncommon to encounter horsey types out that way as there are a couple of stables but I've never seen as many out as I did today. Maybe lots of people got a horse for Christmas? 

The drop down off the ridge was as quick as ever and then into Thorner and up to home the long way round via Carr Lane, the A58 and Coal Road.

*15.01 miles* (24.15 km) in *1h 13m* at an average of *12.3 mph* with *784 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *7.7°C
*
All good and a nice way to round out the year, taking me to 2,521 miles for the year. 
There were a lot of cyclists out today including a couple of club rides which I hadn't expected to see.
Despite the mildish temperatures that wind was a beast a times and I was glad I didn't have to battle too far into it. 
Mind you, all those horses leave an awful lot of evidence that they've been there, if you know what I mean...

And to end, the map:


----------



## Spartak (31 Dec 2018)

Short ride with my youngest .....


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Dec 2018)

After my 200+km yesterday, I was still about 200km short to achieve my #Festive500/status. Only one thing for it: Get back out on the bike and get a 203.6km ride done!

*Caveat: Assisted in huge Proportions at the 146km mark by @Cranky Knee Girl ’s extraordinary culinary skills. All the breads, cheeses, cold meats and patisseries from her productive and lively kitchen you could have wished for were laid out. Her assistant (9 year old niece) shoved a freshly baked super-niece cake my way and I powered my way to the Arrivée. Very pleased.

Corrupt GPX file sent me up here for some action.




Squiggly map




Dropping into Cheddar Gorge at dawn.




Gorgeous




That corrupt GPX file. Grrr. But I could see the sea from here, so not too bad.


----------



## steven1988 (1 Jan 2019)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Last night, I decided to take the plunge and add the new Shimano SPD pedals to my road bike ready for today’s morning ride and added the cleats to the new shoes.
> 
> Did a very pedal-conscious loop out to Worksop and I’m pleased to say I didn’t fall over once probably because I was concentrating so hard on my feet. I clipped in and out easily enough and even beat some personal bests on the route, _possibly_ due to going clipless.
> 
> ...



Why isn't there a dislike button just for the last paragraph


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jan 2019)

Last ride of 2018 and first ride of 2019 to report!
I left home just before midnight to head to the Glasgow Green cyclist counter - tagging @Katherine because she asked what it was, now I've got pictures.
I had this fancy to be the number one cyclist recorded in 2019, which, of, course, resulted in simultaneously being the last in 2018 because there was not another soul on a bike about.
Hardly any pedestrians too, just the roads full of speeding taxis.
As I type, it is still a lovely, warm night, you can see the counter stating 10 degrees.
I would have stayed out longer, but was a bit worried about my cat being home alone with the noise of fireworks.
There is usually a big firework display on the main square, organized by the council, but I did not see any this year, strange.
Strava did not record my return, because I did not bring my glasses, pressed the wrong button ... haha!
Anyway, here's the pictures, happy new year 2019 to all!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Last ride of 2018 and first ride of 2019 to report!
> I left home just before midnight to head to the Glasgow Green cyclist counter - tagging @Katherine because she asked what it was, now I've got pictures.
> I had this fancy to be the number one cyclist recorded in 2019, which, of, course, resulted in simultaneously being the last in 2018 because there was not another soul on a bike about.
> Hardly any pedestrians too, just the roads full of speeding taxis.
> ...



You really are number 1. No one can take that from you. Happy new year.


----------



## gavgav (1 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Last ride of 2018 and first ride of 2019 to report!
> I left home just before midnight to head to the Glasgow Green cyclist counter - tagging @Katherine because she asked what it was, now I've got pictures.
> I had this fancy to be the number one cyclist recorded in 2019, which, of, course, resulted in simultaneously being the last in 2018 because there was not another soul on a bike about.
> Hardly any pedestrians too, just the roads full of speeding taxis.
> ...


Well done Pat. Happy New Year to you.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2019)

First ride of 2019 done, leaving home at 0530hrs. I'd like to say it was for an interesting 100 miler, but it was just a 10 mile commute to w*rk...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jan 2019)

Well done @cosmicbike!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2019)

My first of the year was on my own on the Spa. I set off through Dry Drayton a buzzard flying along with me perching in the hedge every few hundred yards.
At Oakington I turned toward Girton, I cycled past 3 miniature ponies in their field.
Into Girton and along Huntingdon Road and into Cambridge. Fairly quiet, mostly oriental tourists
Trinity college 









Kings college








Corpus





I then crossed the river Cam at Lammas Land





Along Barton Road and into Barton. The Burwash Manor pigs were a bit shy...








The duck pond was devoid of ducks...





Home via Comberton and Toft.

20 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2048112823


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2019)

This morning was the Calder Clarion 5 mile TT, which was actually 5.8 miles.

Absolutely fine except I forgot we'd set my NeilPryde up for my 14yo with U16 gears and a shorter stem. So I upped the seatpost and rode a cramped TT on kiddie gears  . Not a fast time but it didn't matter: https://www.strava.com/activities/2047998494


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2019)

Just back from my first ride of the year and the first qualifying ride for another half century challenge. Started and ended in bright sunshine with hardly a breath of wind. Sadly that was only true for the first and last few miles of the ride, the rest of it was in persistent drizzle and mist. Still, I started and ended with a smile.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2019)

(Copied from 50km a month chatzone)....

Off the mark for January and 2019 for that matter with a nice but cool ride out to Sutton Wharf cafe stop near Market Bosworth.

Familiar rolling lanes for the most part and met up with a few familiar faces in the form of @13 rider, @Supersuperleeds, a recovering @tallliman and said hi and bye to @Lilliburlero as he had to get back.

The cafe was rammed and matters were not helped by one serving and so a quick 15 min break and chinwag in the cold outdoor seating area was all we got from there.

After setting off and saying goodbye to tallliman who was parked up nearby I carried on for a few miles with the other lads and peeled off from them just after Desford to head towards home which was slightly uphill and into a cold northerly headwind, which impacted on my average speed drop (not that I care though!)

36.2 miles in 2 1/4 hours.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2048457551/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546354280


----------



## JhnBssll (1 Jan 2019)

First ride of the year this morning and first ride abandoned due to a mechanical  Nothing major, the lefthand rear mudguard eyelet snapped where it goes in to the frame; it has done this once before in the same place  I've already fixed it and made some changes to try and prevent it happening again which I'll pop in the fettling thread 






I had planned a 53 mile route and was about halfway round and furthest from home when it happened, obviously, so had to call the wife for support  I managed a bodge that allowed me to carry on for another 6 careful miles to a suitable meeting point where I loaded the bike in to the waiting car and drove home 

I have yet to tell the wife that the rescue would have been completely avoided had I remembered to put the cable ties back in the saddle bag 

Until then it was a lovely ride, I completed 32.7 miles so not a bad effort but still a little dissappointing to have not started the year off with the imperial half I had planned  Tomorrow will be the first cycle commute of the year so a chance to ride the Charge which has sat looking dejected for a month or two


----------



## steven1988 (1 Jan 2019)

Steady 10 miles for our clubs traditional new years day ride at Sherwood pines. 4 adults with 5 kids. Blue and green done and some epic riding from the 2 littlest riders at 6 and 7 years old. 

We won't mention the tree incident though will we @RealLeeHimself


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2019)

That's me up and running in the Metric Century a Month Challenge for 2019. Rode 101.4km (63 miles) today, out to the old bridge at Pershore via Tewkesbury and Bredon and back via Strensham and Tewkesbury.
First up: Ashleworth:




From there, I dropped down onto the Hams, passing the Severn's flood meadows on the way. Loads of cyclists out, and had to weave around quite a few twitchers at the bird hides too. I stopped for a look:




All the birds seemed to be on the other side of the road ... well the geese certainly were:




Lovely flat cycling all the way to Forthampton, a lovely little village near Tewkesbury, where I took my first drink:




I didn't stop in Tewkesbury, but just plodded on through Bredon and Eckington until I got to Pershore. I carried on through the town to the old bridge on the Avon for my next rest and something to eat and drink:




I did stop for a picture on my way back through Pershore. You can see the Abbey in this one:




For some reason I really started to flag on the way home. One of those days when the mileometer just didn't seem to be doing anything between the 40 and 50 mile marks. The old saying that a watched pot never boils seemed appropriate. Every single time I thought I'd done another mile I was wrong. Eventually dragged my backside into Tewkesbury again, and took a slight detour to look at the weir in the marina:




By then I was too tired to do much sightseeing around the old town, so I just turned for the Mythe Bridge and made my way back via Ashleworth and Hartpury (retracing my outward route). Got back to Quedgeley annoyingly four miles short, so I had to do a little loop around the lanes, taking in a stretch of canal bank before riding beside the Severn at Stonebench and then crossing the canal at Hardwicke. Flopped over the doorstep six hours after leaving home, feeling unusually tired. Still, I'm on my way.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

New Year so all challenges begin again like last year me and @Supersuperleeds had planned to start the imperial century challenge off again . @Supersuperleeds had plotted a route through Market Bosworth so @Lilliburlero would be joining us .Out the door at 0630 on to deserted roads .A slow pootle to the meeting point at 13.2 mph . Got to the meeting point at Market Bosworth first soon @Lilliburlero rolled in @Supersuperleeds was 5 mins late and announced he was full of cold and was struggling but decided to crack on but it would be slow . Odestone ,Newton Burgoland where we couldn't find @guitarpete247 home for breakfast not that he was expecting us . Measham on to within 2 miles of @Lilliburlero home with 80 miles to go  .Through more quiet villages and into Burton on Trent at 0900 which was like a ghost town .Out the back of Burton to Hanbury where me and @Supersuperleeds descended Hanbury hill to grab a veloviewer square at the bottom only to climb back up . My wahoo said it topped out at 17% lots of it at 14% it was a bit of a brute . @Lilliburlero who we have yet to talk into joining velo viewer waited at the top .Along the Trent valley crossing the river at Walton . On to Harlaston were we did a 8 mile loop to grab some more squares . Then onto the cafe stop at Sutton Wharf which was rammed . I tried queueing for a bit but soon realised it was going to take too long so we're only an hour from home so gave up on refreshments . Sat outside as we had arranged to meet @tallliman and @Chris Doyle . @Lilliburlero set off first for home us catching the other 2 as they turned into the car park . Nice chat catching up it had been a while since we last rode together . @tallliman had been off the bike for a while before health issues and today's 8.5 miles was he longest ride for a while . The 4 of us set off for the next village where @tallliman had parked .Down to 3 now back to Market Bosworth ,Desford and Newtown Unthank where @Chris Doyle headed home to complete 50km .Soon me and @Supersuperleeds parted company to head home . Back to Anstey with 102 miles in the bag ,106 for @Lilliburlero and 108 for @Supersuperleeds despite having a cold he still out distanced us . He did spend more time than usual hiding at the back today . A nice steady ride at 14.8 mph in overcast and a bit of drizzle not too cold but the wind definitely got colder as the day went on. So 1 challenge in the bag for January


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Steady 10 miles for our clubs traditional new years day ride at Sherwood pines. 4 adults with 5 kids. Blue and green done and some epic riding from the 2 littlest riders at 6 and 7 years old.
> 
> We won't mention the tree incident though will we @RealLeeHimself


Tree incident ? Sounds like there's a story there


----------



## derrick (1 Jan 2019)

Starting of the new year riding with the girls, 5 of us went to Regents Park, a few laps of the outer circle a couple of laps of the inner circle, Then coffee and cake in the cafe, Nice social gathering, Then a steady ride back home, The roads where nice and quiet, came across a numpty on a motor bike, He thought he was the Doctor, ( Valentino Rossi )A real dick head, i had a puncture a mile from home, fixed that then made our way to the pub bangers and mash washed down with a couple of beers, Whats not to like.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2048282424/segments/51655543801


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2019)

Just one of my shortish routes this afternoon to kick off the new year of riding. I did the clockwise version of my Acton Burnell loop and finished it off by going over Lyth Hill.

It's a bit grey here with intermittant light rain so the roads are pretty damp. A reasonable number of other cyclists out - mostly going the other way (I know there was one going in my direction from the tyre tracks but I never saw them).

I had a nice tailwind at the start so set off at a good pace but of course that meant having to ride into it on the way back. It wasn't too bad when I first turned into it but seemed to be strengthening by the time I got back to Condover which prompted the decision to head over Lyth Hill rather than plod against it on the exposed main road. It turned out to be a good decision as there was quite a lot of traffic by this time so it took a while to cross the A49.

17.8 miles at a more respectable than expected 14 mph average.

Sorry, no photos this time.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2019)

An absolutely glorious day for a bike ride, so it would have been rude not to bag my first point in the Half Century Challenge.

On the Giant and well wrapped up (it might have been sunny but it was blinking cold!). Local roads to Barwick Road, then across Cock Beck for the long straight drag up to Scholes. Right at the Coronation Tree and more up, before the long descent through Barwick and down to cross Cock Beck again and climb up Cattle Lane for the lumps and bumps to Aberford.
A wiggle along Main Street and left onto Lotherton Lane and under the A1(M) and the climb up the hill, which felt like hard work today. Eventually I reached Lotherton Gates and bore left on the B1217 which after a few hundred yards of up crosses the county line into North Yorkshire and starts to drop down into the valley for the best part of a mile to the Crooked Billet pub.
Shortly after there it was right again up the sharp rise of Dam Lane into Saxton, before heading back out into the countryside on Headwell Lane with views across the expanse of the Lower Aire Valley stretching out in front of me.
A short sprint along London Road and into Barkston Ash, where once through the village it's the dead straight mile of Common Lane all the way to Church Fenton.
Over the railway bridge and through the village, getting passed by a couple of old cars, including an absolutely mint looking gold Fiat X1/9.
Right again onto Brackenhill Lane for the rural run along the bottom edge of the airfield, where i didn't see another soul until I was just about to cross the bridge over the railway line. Down the other side and more quiet lanes all the way into Ryther, where I saw the first car since Church Fenton, and stopped by the river next to the Christmas tree for a Snickers and a photo:







Back in the saddle and on towards Ozendyke, crossing the railway again and enjoying the near deserted road.
Into Ulleskelf and left again, heading to complete the circle back to Church Fenton and finally getting a push from the breeze
From Church Fenton I simply reversed my outbound route back to Barkston Ash and onto London Road, but pushed north a bit longer into the wind now and then left onto Saxton Lane for the run into the village. Through there and out on Coldhill Lane, climbing past Linda's Bench, before eventually dropping down onto Copley Lane for the run back to Lotherton Gates.
Down the hill to Aberford and then back along the ups and downs of Cattle Lane, across Cock Beck and the long climb through Barwick towards Scholes, eventually dropping down onto Leeds Road and the final crossing for the day of Cock Beck and then local roads up to home.

*32.1 miles* (51.66 km) in *2h 32m* at an average of *12.6 mph* with *1,378 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *6.0°C*, although if definitely felt colder today despite the sunshine.

Always good to get a first ride in the bag and a point for the challenge nice and early, especially with the "Beast From The East 2" supposedly forecast to bring the snowpocalypse any day now.
Plus using MapMyRide, getting out early meant I was the fastest person on every course I crossed today - it won't last but I'll have that while it does! 
It was great to be out on quiet roads too, even if there were less cyclists out than I'd expected to see.

And to end, the map:


----------



## steven1988 (1 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Tree incident ? Sounds like there's a story there



Just a small off into a tree for one of the kids.


----------



## hondated (1 Jan 2019)

Old jon said:


> Another session with the physioterrorist, so another early start. It was still dark! And I noticed my front light was not so very efficient, it needs a bit of a hood fitting. You may infer, correctly, that I do very little riding in the dark. But I will fix the light.
> 
> Leeds Bridge has been reopened to traffic in both directions just recently, which may explain why Crown Point Road was relatively quiet this morning. Crossing the river and riding along the side of the bus station was five minutes quicker than it has been this last year or so. Anyway, after the appointment I rode away through areas that I knew well fifty odd years back but could easily lose myself in now. Interesting. Found my way to the southern end of Coal Road, pedalled along that to Skeltons Lane and turned right. Turn right again when Thorner Lane is reached, left onto the A 64 and shortly turn right towards Scholes. The last couple of miles have been fairly flat, but the route now starts to rise and fall a bit, and in unexpected ways. I normally ride this in the opposite direction, oh, and I am riding the fixed which, err, accentuates gradients somewhat. So it all feels like a totally new to me route, loads of fun. Down through the village, up the rise to Barwick and enjoy the long descent all the way to the bridge over Cock Beck.
> 
> ...



Rothwell - Got great memories of staying there when I went on a tanker driving course many years ago now at Smith & Robinson. Note on door when I arrived at digs telling me my dinner was in the oven and when ready to come up to the club. Revelation to me coming from Croydon.


Vantage said:


> Wish I'd stayed in.
> 
> Pam told me to go off on a ride as I was a bit glum this morning. I'd missed the end of the month long social ride on Friday because I didn't set my alarm properly.
> I wasn't feeling great but thought, "what the hell, it'll do me good". So I got dressed and dragged the shiny Spa out for a pootle up to and round Rivington. It was a bit blustery so while I'd have a headwind outbound, I'd be pushed home
> ...


First of all apologies for the actions of those idiots on the motorbike I can assure you that they are not representative of all of us motorcyclists. I was hoping as I read the thread you were going to say that you caught them up and gave them a good hiding but again hopefully they will do it to the wrong bloke one time and get what they deserve. Again hopefully your stomach bug has now cleared up. I don't know why but even though I am often on Spa's website none of the photos of their bikes look as good as yours. In fact they look far better quality than I thought they were and even the badge they fit really looks great.
Mmm even more tempted to buy a frame set now. Remember dont let the B's get you down.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Steady 10 miles for our clubs traditional new years day ride at Sherwood pines. 4 adults with 5 kids. Blue and green done and some epic riding from the 2 littlest riders at 6 and 7 years old.
> 
> We won't mention the tree incident though will we @RealLeeHimself


Great ride today around Pines. Some top riding by the kids - every descent attempted and conquered. 

The tree incident has morphed into a heroic attempt to defeat the hugely technical trail with some top skills coming into play. At least according to the boy. By tomorrow he’ll have saved the world from an invasion of tree people


----------



## SteCenturion (1 Jan 2019)

@I like Skol forum ride which I will call the 'Rich man Poor Man' Manchester/Cheshire loop !

Very enjoyable mainly flat ride utilising Skol's excellent local knowledge & my first ever forum & group ride.

Albert Square Memorial start/finish.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jan 2019)

Finally got out on the bike, not that I did not have opportunities over Christmas but those opportunities were taken up fitting a motor to the hybrid – no main problem with fitting the motor, once I had bought a new file to clean out the inside of the bottom bracket, and its gubbins. It is fitted under the bottom bracket and it is the necessary rerouting of derailler cables that has been somewhat time consuming without anything being achieved Now waiting on postie to bring a new, old-type, above bottom bracket cable guide which should hopefully resolve the matter 

Anyway third attempt at getting to the upper Washburn Valley; decided after the last failure obviously not to use the country park, so avoiding thorns, and equally opted against Oaker Bank just in the case the chain took offence at it again. So west on the A59 and then south on Burley Bank Road to gain Penny Pot – seemed strange turning right rather than left! Through Fewston and across Swinsty Dam in a new PR. The car park on the west side of the dam was obviously full as everyone went to walk off the celebrations




A very chilly decent towards Blubberhouses and thankful for a upgrade kick to warm up




More parking congestion at Blubberhouses - was it because of the church or the reservoir around the corner




Then a big loop around Thruscross reservoir (without actually seeing it), although the dam wall was plainly obvious in the landscape from south of Blubberhouses. It was however not all plain sailing as rounding the corner on this climb I ground to a halt and Shanks Pony was called for (grade of up to 17.7%)




Came across what I presume is a building built for reservoir purposes but is now an Outdoor Centre.




Another case for Shanks Pony coming up (this one had a bit at 25%)




On this decent I was fearing the worse again but the resulting climb was far easier than it looked




and it brought me to the Greenhow to Blubberhouses road, here approaching Thruscross village




Thence Menwith Hill Road, south on the B6451 and east on Penny Pot and risked the country park hence a nice constant downhill end to the ride.




Stats: 27.38 miles cycled at an avg of 12.1 mph with 1897ft climbed, 0.25 mile walked with 129ft climbed/ bike pushed

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Jan 2019)

Today's ride was a simple, cheery little bimble mainly following my usual loop but with a detour via Eaglesham and the steeper climb up to Whitelees Windfarm; a cheeky climb, and one that I struggled with more than I care to admit - made more challenging by the sun directly in front of me and the stream of cars squeezing past on what is allegedly a single-track road with cycle lanes in each direction. I feel that someone in the council should probably tell the drivers...

Got to the top, turned into the windfarm visitor's centre, half-blinded by the sun, saw that the car park was heaving with fairweather windfarm enthusiasts so forewent my bit of gravelly escapism and straight back out. Descended to the A77 and then onto the Cleish back road with its lovely open view across to Arran in the fading light, and back over Stewarton Road with a very angry sounding freehub.

Participation trophy level effort by me, but 29 miles in the bank is 29 more than last year.
Happy new year folks :-)


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Last ride of 2018 and first ride of 2019 to report!
> I left home just before midnight to head to the Glasgow Green cyclist counter - tagging @Katherine because she asked what it was, now I've got pictures.
> I had this fancy to be the number one cyclist recorded in 2019, which, of, course, resulted in simultaneously being the last in 2018 because there was not another soul on a bike about.
> Hardly any pedestrians too, just the roads full of speeding taxis.
> ...



You're brave visiting the Gorbals at midnight on a party night


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2019)

Up and about relatively early today with plenty of time for a ride. It was dry and with a bit of a breeze so I used my best Van Nicholas Ventus for the first time in over a month. The original plan was for a trip of just a few miles as the crow flies, but 40+ miles by road to Shotley and back with a bit of extra added to get in a 50 miler for the start of the year.

Everything went as planned for the outward leg up one side of the River Orwell through Levingtton & Nacton into Ipswich then down the other side of tthe river to Shotley via Freston & Chelmondiston, but then instead of heading to the end of the road and turning back the way I'd come, I turned right and roughly followed the River Stour through Ewarton & Harkstead to Holbrook and Stutton, then up and across Alton Water at Tattingstone



After that it was round the west and North of Ipswich through Copdock, Sproughton & Branford to Claydon and on to Westerfield & Rushmere St. Andrew where I realised that I could turn the planned 50 miles into a 100km by adding in a couple of extra short diversions on the remaining ride home through Bucklesham.
Easily completed and I got home on 62.6 miles to complete the first 100km ride of the year.



https://www.strava.com/activities/2048762549


----------



## pjd57 (1 Jan 2019)

A short but brilliant outing for me today.
Oldest grandson age 12 wanted to go out on his new bike.
Wee brother age 2 decided he was coming too,, on his balance bike.

So it was laps of the block for half an hour.
I really should have got some pictures.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2019)

Wow. Lots of CCers out for New Year's Day rides. 
And I was one of them too! First ride since my accident on 10th October.
A very joyous but very cautious 20 mile anti clockwise loop down the East Lancs Road path to Leigh, through Culcheth, up the A 57 Cadishead Way.
Braking and changing gear is still hard and I stopped several times to rest my hands. Plus I was tired. 
Perfect weather, mild and dry and blue skies. 
On one of my stops I was treated to a wonderful aerial display by a large group of Canada geese , changing the shape and direction of their formation several times before disappearing. 






I was passed by a few lone cyclists but I didn't see any groups today. 
Some very polite boys asked if I needed any help on one of my stops. I'd leant the bike against a lamppost whilst I put my jacket back on.


----------



## C R (2 Jan 2019)

Mrs C R went for her park run this morning, so the afternoon was mine to go for a ride, and I thought I would get my first ride of the metric half challenge.

Alas, it wasn't to be. Got to the garage, and the rear tire was flat again, ffs. Wheel out, thorough check of the tube revealed a slow puncture. Checked the tire, and found a cluster of thorns. Fixed tube, cleaned tire, pumped up, wheel in, and out for the ride. Almost three, but the day was not too dark, so maybe I would still get some decent light.

Out through Norton past the garden centre down to Kempsey by Brookend lane. Then left on the A38. Much busier than the usual early mornings I ride here, and too many impatient drivers, even in the 30 speed limit through the village. I was glad to turn off towards Kerswell Green at Baynhall.

Half way up the short hill the rear started to feel soft, aaaaargh! I decided I wasn't going to bother checking the tube, just pump up and hope the air loss was slow. I had meant to ride to Pershore via Earls Croome and Defford, but with the tire in that condition decided to just go back the shortest way, via High Green, past Pirton church and Wadborough.

Had to pump up a couple more times, and made it home having managed only 14 miles.

New tire on order. Hope this doesn't set the trend for the rest of the year.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Wow. Lots of CCers out for New Year's Day rides.
> And I was one of them too! First ride since my accident on 10th October.
> A very joyous but very cautious 20 mile anti clockwise loop down the East Lancs Road path to Leigh, through Culcheth, up the A 57 Cadishead Way.
> Braking and changing gear is still hard and I stopped several times to rest my hands. Plus I was tired.
> ...



Good to hear you're back on the bike again


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Wow. Lots of CCers out for New Year's Day rides.
> And I was one of them too! First ride since my accident on 10th October.
> A very joyous but very cautious 20 mile anti clockwise loop down the East Lancs Road path to Leigh, through Culcheth, up the A 57 Cadishead Way.
> Braking and changing gear is still hard and I stopped several times to rest my hands. Plus I was tired.
> ...


Brilliant! Glad you're back on the bike.


----------



## Vantage (2 Jan 2019)

hondated said:


> First of all apologies for the actions of those idiots on the motorbike I can assure you that they are not representative of all of us motorcyclists. I was hoping as I read the thread you were going to say that you caught them up and gave them a good hiding but again hopefully they will do it to the wrong bloke one time and get what they deserve.


Noooo that would be like classing all cyclists as red light jumping nobbers. 
I think at this point in my life, a ten year old girl could kick the hell out of me 


> I don't know why but even though I am often on Spa's website none of the photos of their bikes look as good as yours. In fact they look far better quality than I thought they were and even the badge they fit really looks great.
> Mmm even more tempted to buy a frame set now. Remember dont let the B's get you down.


Thankyou  
Spa do the same as everyone else and spec their bikes with black components. 
Rims: black
Bars: black
Seatpost: black
Etc etc. 
It's boring as hell and common as council estate Tracy. Every bike these days looks the same 
I like that mine sticks out a little


----------



## Vantage (2 Jan 2019)

Tara McDoggie and I left the house shortly after lunch yesterday for a pootle and first ride of the year. 
Into Moss Bank Park which was seriously busy for this time of year so poor Tara had to stay on her leash. 
Out the other side and into Bamber Bridge then a right turn onto a bridleway where Tara was freed and I had to push the bike up the hill. Not too steep to ride up, but bumpy enough to test my handling skills and slippy enough to test the nobbliest of tyres. Tara decided halfway up was an ideal spot to have a crap. Thanks Tara. 
Lifting the bike to get through the 3 anti cycle gates really took its toll on my right shoulder which has been giving me jip for the past few months. I hate those bloody gates! 
Tara can be an unpredictable little rotbag at the best of times so approaching Smithills Dean Road whilst off the lead was unnerving. But, she did as she was told and slowed to a stop just like me and crossing road in a calm, civilised manner earnt her a treat on the other side  
We rolled along at a nice steady pace...well I did, along the lane. Tara was zipping in and out of bushes and behaving like a complete nutter as always. Calling her back and telling her to be nice when we meet other doggies is second nature now, but a waste of time when it's 2 or more doggies as she blatantly ignores me and bolts off to chase them anyway, as was the case when we crossed over a stream and headed uphill. On the crest were about 4 dogs and 5 or 6 people all stood right in the middle of the trail talking and Tara blasted straight through them to play tag. Rung the bell and ploughed up the little hill. 
34t ring and 36t sprocket and the CityJets clung to the slippy, mud covered rocky trail like superglue. These tyres never fail to astound me given their slick profile. One of the dog owners seemed surprised to as he said to his partner, "That's some kind of superbike to get up that."  Nope, just some old mountain biking skills from days gone by. 
Muttly and I continued our adventure around Horrocks Fold Park and stopped for a short rest and a pack of smokey bacon crisps. Tara had a couple meat sticks and a gob full of grass... 
Back to riding (or walking if I was too chicken) some narrow single-track and onto Scout Road. The sun was mega low here and cars were racing into it at 50+mph.
"F**k that!" I thought. So Tara, leashed to the bike and I rode very illegally (pfft) along the footpath before turning left onto Smithills Dean Road again and a short brake block killing descent to a right turn onto another bridleway. I tend to prefer walking this one because every time I ride it, I leave the bike in a less than gracefull sideways direction. 
Thankfully, Tara didn't wander off to socialise with the farmers cows. Last time, about ten of them and a bull chased her across the field 
After passing the farm, we turned left onto Longshaw Ford Road and a painfully long brake dragging session into Bamber Bridge. It sounded like the pads were decimated. 
Tara was free of the lead pretty much till we hit the estate and as we pulled up at the steps she looked knackered. That's rare. Good walk then  
5 and a bit miles and 1hr 40mins of doggie happiness


----------



## colly (2 Jan 2019)

Well the 2nd of the year wasn't as nice as the only other day of the year but no matter. I would have gone out yesterday seeing as it was so nice. The truth is I simply didn't fancy it at all.
So today was different and after faffing about with a rat trap which again was untouched and empty ( they know you know), I set off about 11am again with no plan in mind. First I thought Ilkley would make a change but at Moortown I found myself turning for Shadwell.
So it was out through Shadwell and East Keswick Down to Collingham and past Wetherby going north. I plodded on past Kirk Deighton all the way up to Walshford. Crossed the A1M and into Cattal. Turned north again and made it up to Whixley where I detected definite signs of sleet in the air. Being a softy I thought ' bugger this' and turned so I would be heading home. A right brought me to Green Hammerton. A quick right and left brought me back to Whixley Station where I waited for 5 mins or so at the level crossing.
On down to Cattal where I was caught at the lights over the very narrow bridge. Passed the time of day with another cyclist, from Poppleton as it happens, straight down to Thorpe Arch, Boston Spa, Collingham again, up the inevitable Jewitt Lane and back via usual lanes and roads to home.
A nice ride and my legs are telling me it was an effort although the figures say it was nothing out of the ordinary.

43.3 miles with just under 1900 ft of skywards. Fixed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30612712


Now the rest of the day is to be dedicated to making a electric rat zapper. If you don't hear from me again.............


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jan 2019)

Below freezing first thing. I waited but it didn't get much above 3 C. So I headed out for a fairly easy one around Corse Lawn. I haven't ridden this loop for a while so a change is as good as a rest. Anyway that's my 2019 Zero Zapped. 31 smiles


----------



## Old jon (2 Jan 2019)

Two rides this time, one from last Sunday that was very short and today’s much more pleasant visit to the Wharfe valley.

Sunday. Hmm sometimes things just do not happen the way you would like them to, as I was reminded this day. A fair morning, with breeze, and away I went through Holbeck and towards Office Lock. There is a hump backed bridge that crosses the canal by the lock, and I thought someone had made it steeper overnight. Nope, flat tyre time. Oh well, get on with it. I can never fix a tube as fast as the ten minutes some folk can, even at home, and on the canal towpath everybody and the ducks wants an explanation. Except those who tell you that you are doing it wrong . . .

Eventually the rear wheel was back in the frame and the tools were replaced in the bag. The tyre, a Durano Plus with 550 miles on it, went on as easily as any other tyre, only needed my thumbs. I will say it took more effort when it was first fitted. The pump, however, grrrr! It is a combined pump and CO2 thing. Sorry, it was a combined etcetera, it only functions as a pump now. These things are found out too late, are they not? Treated each bike to a new CO2 thing, as a cure. Anyway, start riding again and the gears are self changing! Not my day, wander off home trying to fix the gears and not succeeding.

Spent some time just about fixing the gearchange. Well enough to ride 30 miles today, as above to visit the Wharfe valley. The geared bike again, to check things out, and Holbeck and the towpath again. Viaduct Road and Cardigan Road to Headingley and further up the road to Lawnswood. After crossing the Ring Road there are alternative roads to take to go to Otley, I allowed autopilot to take me all the way to the Dyneley Arms ( seems to be shut ) and then I chose to descend Pool Bank, for the sheer WHIZZZZ!! of it. But by ‘eck I was cold at the bottom. Turn left there, onto the A 659 and warm up along the road to a munch break at the maypole. Time to go uphill again, the less steep option of Leeds Road and the views north across the valley. It does go on though.



Bramhope is briskly ridden through and at the roundabout a left turn gives me a climb up Kings Road to Arthington Road. Right turn and the drop past Golden Acre Park rests the legs a bit, all the way to Adel dam. Climb away and ride back to the A 660, more downhill back to Headingley and even more loss of altitude to Kirkstall and the towpath. Easy way back to town, or in my case Hunslet and the last couple of roads home. Bike good, me smiling.

Scribbles on a landscape. Sort of.


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Wow. Lots of CCers out for New Year's Day rides.
> And I was one of them too! First ride since my accident on 10th October.
> A very joyous but very cautious 20 mile anti clockwise loop down the East Lancs Road path to Leigh, through Culcheth, up the A 57 Cadishead Way.
> Braking and changing gear is still hard and I stopped several times to rest my hands. Plus I was tired.
> ...


Great to see you are back on the bike


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Jan 2019)

Despite being on nights and therefore used to having a lay in, I was up at 6 so I could go with my lad on his new paper round. It's his first, and though he did it on the 31st & 1st they were late runs and in daylight, today was the first dark ride. Wit half the rote unlit I wanted to make sure he could see, and be seen. Arrived at the Post Office at 0640 (5 mins early) to find it all locked up, despite it supposedly opening at 0600 Changed some of his lights with mine so he could see where he was going. Stood about getting cold as it was a chilly 2C. Rode around the block a few times. Circles in the car park a few times. Owner rocked up at 0720....
Round done in 30 mins and it was nice to get home for coffee. A 6 mile ride increased to 9.5 miles with little loops to keep warm and avoid boredom waiting.

Tonight's commute was painfully slow, though I have no idea why. I normally average 14mph or so on the commuter, but struggled to get to 13mph tonight. Ho hum, going to be cold on the way home in the morning too.


----------



## galaxy (2 Jan 2019)

11 local miles today. Decided to explore a few local lanes I hadn’t been round. There’s a small road single track goes down through a friends farm and round by Bache Camp. It’s known locally as Horsekiller Hill. Named as in Days gone by Horses have died moving stuff up there. Today it almost got re-names Cyclistkiller Hill. Even on on my MTB it almost done me in. 
It’s only short but it’s earning its name. I’ll visit again to take a few pictures.


----------



## gavroche (3 Jan 2019)

This is my first ride this year and also my first since October 28th. I was meant to go with my stepson at 9.30 this morning but he backed down, saying it was too cold. So, at 11.30, I put on my gear and went on my own. I only covered 12 miles but it was nice to shake the cobwebs and get some exercise into my old legs. 
My stepson want to go tomorrow morning now at 11.00, so that will be two rides for me this week and we will be only on day 4 of the new year!


----------



## Biff600 (3 Jan 2019)

My youngest lad received a Boardman MTB for Christmas, so it was only fair that I went for a ride with him.

Just a gentle 25 miles around the local trails


----------



## pjd57 (3 Jan 2019)

last day of grandsons visit so we had to get out with his new bike.
Trip down the canal from Maryhill to Clydebank BMX track.
I even done a couple of laps , on his bike, not mine.
He was a bit done in getting home. Few hills, no gears so understandable.
Great effort from the boy.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2019)

First time back on the bike today after my crash at the beginning of November. 

Nothing special, just a slow 8 mile ride on flat roads via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport and back. Was good to get back on the bike, although I still can't put much power through my right knee, and was riding in way lower gears than I normally do. My knee made junctions a little problematic, as getting going from a standing start wasn't easy. And as a result, I had a couple of embarrassing moments - the sort of bicycling equivalent of bunny hops in a car... 

Need to fettle the bike again though, as there's still a rattling sound when the chain is on the big ring, a definite case of lost-in-translation in the drivetrain when it comes to changing gear, and the right brifter is still a tad squiffy for my tastes...

But it's a start. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Old jon (3 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> First time back on the bike today after my crash at the beginning of November.
> 
> 
> But it's a start. Onwards and upwards.



Well done that rider!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2019)

Old jon said:


> Well done that rider!!



Thanks 

Was good to be able to finally blow the cobwebs away. Really missed being out on the bike.


----------



## C R (3 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> First time back on the bike today after my crash at the beginning of November.
> 
> Nothing special, just a slow 8 mile ride on flat roads via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport and back. Was good to get back on the bike, although I still can't put much power through my right knee, and was riding in way lower gears than I normally do. My knee made junctions a little problematic, as getting going from a standing start wasn't easy. And as a result, I had a couple of embarrassing moments - the sort of bicycling equivalent of bunny hops in a car...
> 
> ...


Well done, nice to read from you again.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> First time back on the bike today after my crash at the beginning of November.
> 
> Nothing special, just a slow 8 mile ride on flat roads via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport and back. Was good to get back on the bike, although I still can't put much power through my right knee, and was riding in way lower gears than I normally do. My knee made junctions a little problematic, as getting going from a standing start wasn't easy. And as a result, I had a couple of embarrassing moments - the sort of bicycling equivalent of bunny hops in a car...
> 
> ...



Excellent, nice to hear you're back out on the bike


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> Well done, nice to read from you again.



Thanks. 

It's good to be back.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Excellent, nice to hear you're back out on the bike



Thank you.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> First time back on the bike today after my crash at the beginning of November.


Well done! Great news.


----------



## Stonechat (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> First time back on the bike today after my crash at the beginning of November.
> 
> Nothing special, just a slow 8 mile ride on flat roads via Downham Common and Black Bank to Littleport and back. Was good to get back on the bike, although I still can't put much power through my right knee, and was riding in way lower gears than I normally do. My knee made junctions a little problematic, as getting going from a standing start wasn't easy. And as a result, I had a couple of embarrassing moments - the sort of bicycling equivalent of bunny hops in a car...
> 
> ...


Glad to see that you are back.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

Thanks @Katherine and @Stonechat 

Knee and neck a tad stiff this morning, but only to be expected. Fettling required before I go out again though...


----------



## Old jon (4 Jan 2019)

Well. there is a surprise! The forecast for this morning was minus two or thereabouts, a look out of the window seemed to say the minus was misplaced. Anyroad, the bird bath was not frozen over so a ride looked like a good idea.

Once outside and on the bike it still felt cold, what did I expect in January? Off I rode in the general direction of Holbeck in the hope of warming up a bit and deciding where to go. Cross the river on Crown Point Bridge and start the three ‘R’s on the way to the clock at Oakwood. ( Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road altogether have six ‘R’s if I want to wear my pedant’s hat. One day I will. ) Turn left at the clock ‘cos I wimped out on Boot Hill on the fixed, and ride past the posh gates of Roundhay Park, and Canal Gardens, and doubtless other fripperies that are not well attended in winter. Mind, I bet Tropical World is warmer than I was. Along Street Lane, which never seems to be anything but gently uphill, and turn right onto Harrogate Road eventually. All of this is rather suburban, and there is a mile or two more of the same until the school is passed. Green fields in a winter landscape are great, so when I reached the left turn to Eccup Reservoir I turned that way. I saw another cyclist riding along this road, travelling about the same speed as I was. As I started riding across the dam wall he did a ‘U’ turn, and I sort of wondered why. A wave and a ‘Good morning’ and we pedalled our own directions. For me, the road does a couple of vertical squiggles as it passes the gates to the waterworks. And then crosses a cattle grid. Slow uphill on the fixed, I am not going to ride across a cattle grid. No thank you. So I pushed the bike across. Then ride again, up a bit then flat all the way to Eccup itself.



That last climb did slow me down. And at the junction the rider I had seen earlier caught me up. He had been doing intervals up the hill from the reservoir. Much more dedicated than me, cannot think of anything more tedious, but whatever it takes. A bit of a chat and he whizzed off into the distance. I trundled along towards Adel, up the rise and then there he was again, catching me after a detour around towards the top of Black Hill. More natter about rides and stuff until we eventually parted when I turned right to reach Otley Road. Cross the Ring Road on the way to Headingley, half expecting someone to catch up again, but no. Only the traffic for company all the way to Kirkstall and the canal towpath, not a deal different to my previous ride. An earlier set of joggers and a couple of other cyclists, a couple of boats actually moving and one dog running free. I took a bit more care with that one. Swans and duck and crested grebe in the water, most entertaining. Followed by the ride under the railway by the station and the jaunt through Hunslet to see my front door, and a couple of neighbours chatting by there. 22 miles and the smile anticipated the warmth I was about to reach.

The map,


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jan 2019)

Nice one @Reynard .
I expect to see photos of your next ride. Or better still..... a line and wash picture!


----------



## iandg (5 Jan 2019)

Down in Dumfries for Xmas and New Year. Up early before everyone else in the house was awake. Lights needed for the first part of the ride - a 20 mile loop out to Caerlaverock and back to Dumfries through Glencaple (along NCN route 7). Everyone still asleep when I got back 

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2056617077/embed/5fb0743f821ade82dda1d5e9f2865aef5bbb818e
'></iframe>


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jan 2019)

I had to go to the Drs surgery chemist today to pick up a prescription, so I took my Cube. Cold and grey all the way, down through Knapwell and Elsworth, then over to Papworth and the Drs.

It was closed!

On through the village, past the ROYAL Papworth hospital, that is soon to move to Addenbrooks. I wonder what (housing development) will become of it...?

Then I had something to shout about as I cycled through the village of Yelling.

Over the A428 at Croxton, and then the pleasant surprise of the worst 20yds of Road in all of Cambridgeshire being smoothly resurfaced! Miracles never cease.
This road was about to offer up an even bigger thrill....

Firstly, a buzzard sat in the top of a bramble thicket. Another buzzard flew by. Then just on down to my right a lapwing took off and circled around me, calling like a dog chewing a squeaky toy.
To my left as I went on down there was no hedge. There were 200+ lapwing in the field, some flitting up when they saw me. I thought there were golden plover there too, but they sat tight.
Another buzzard flew through from my right.
100yds in front on my right from the roadside ditch 2 snipe flew out like bullets.
Then on my left, maybe 20 yds from me 20/30 golden plover took off in unison, calling as they went. Their undersides flushed pale yellow. 
At the junction to the Abbotsley road 2 buzzards flew low and lazily over the hedge right in front of me. That was a lovely mile and a half!

Through the Gransdens and along by the maggot farm. I was at circuit training last night, and the physio the night before, it turns out my left IT band is causing my knee problems... it was at this point my left hip began to give out. It all became very sore and painful. I got off my bike and watered the hedge. That seemed to help (me, not the hedge)

Back on and a steady ride through Bourn and Toft.
Between Toft and home I cycled along with a hare for a couple of hundred yards, it had been flushed by shooters across the fields.





I can see a very feint smudge to the right of the hedge, it’s a hare, honest!

Toward home my hip was getting sore again, it was nice to get off the bike.

30 chilly, feathery miles!


https://www.strava.com/activities/2056785900


----------



## gbb (5 Jan 2019)

19 miles midday today. Temps were 6 degrees, feels like 3 and for once, I didn't get cold feet or hands. 
Really nice ride, quiet roads, plenty of red kite, a few buzzards and feldfares. Nothing much else to report, just a good steady ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jan 2019)

Four hours in quiet lanes under grey skies and farming cold. Was glad of the uphillls to get warm again. First 5 mins in shower just warming up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Jan 2019)

Saturday Crew gathered. Steve E, Rich B and me in the Green. Margaret PR, John G and Pete M at the Pot. The gang had left time for things to warm up a bit but the forecast wasn't quite right and it warmed earlier than predicted. The late start meant a short one so with a mere 14 miles on my clock we stopped for coffee at The Mythe. Well I couldn't justify a cake at 14 miles, others were less bothered. Pete had only done 7 but cake he had!

Now we took the White Rabbit run back with John scooting up the main road instead. Margaret and Pete were delivered back at Upton while the three remainers went by Brotheridge Green. Rich wanted the Hanley Swan route back so I joined him while Steve took the 3 counties route. Nice wee outing today. 32 smiles


----------



## derrick (5 Jan 2019)

A ride with the boys, A little nippy but no frost, dry roads 38 mile loop, the roads where not to busy no incidents an enjoyable ride, ending back at our local, My wife went out with the girls a shorter ride but arrived at the pub the same time we did. We are having a good start to the year, out again Sunday morning.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2057161815#kudos


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jan 2019)

Out into the grey on the Giant this morning.
As others have commented it was a bit chilly, even with 4 layers on the top half, winter gloves, thermal bib tights, two pairs of socks and shoe covers.

Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane then Sandhills down into Thorner, with the long descent not helping warm me up at all.
A bit of heat was generated on the climb up onto Milner Lane and my grumbling legs eventually got me to Rigton Green, then up Bramham Lane and over Jewitt Lane onto Thorner Road for the run to Bramham, enlivened by the smaller Wothersome Dip.
Most of the run to Bramham is gently downwards, so once in the village I decided to climb Town Hill to get the blood pumping. It did.
Out on Toulston Lane and eventually into North Yorkshire and on to Garnett Lane, over the A659 and then the A64, before dropping down into Stutton.
Time for a bit of climbing and the hill up the A162 certainly fits the bill.
I was really feeling the cold now, so rather than taking the left towards Ulleskelf (a mile of mostly gently down), I carried on into Towton.
Through the village and right onto the B1217 and eventually past the battlefield monument on a gently undulating road, before peeling off left and dropping into Saxton, where I stopped for a couple of pics:








Briefly back on the bike and out of the village to Linda's Bench where I stopped for sustenance and another pic:






From there it's on to the drop down onto Copley Lane, which takes you to Lotherton Gates and then with one eye on the mileage, the long way round to Aberford.
The familiar groove of cattle Lane followed, before the climb into and through Barwick and on towards Scholes.
Needing miles, I carried on through the village (having forgotten just how much of Main Street is steadily upwards in the direction).
A brief pause at the A64 and then a huge and unexpected gap in traffic so I was off spinting for the 100 yards or so to the turning onto Thorner Lane.
it was only when I got out of the saddle to give it some that I discovered my shoe hadn't actually clipped in as I'd set off...oops!
No harm done and back off the race track.
Along Skeltons Lane and back onto Coal Road, then local roads down towards home with a final loop around the block to push me over the line.

*31.35 miles* (50.45km) in *2h 35m* at an average of just *12.1 mph* with *1,604 ft *climbed and an average temperature of just *1.8°C*

Enjoyed that, although I really felt the cold today - Garmin shows that for a lot of the ride the temperature was 0°C and it really felt like it. Not sure what more I can do to wrap up, so I guess I'll just have to look forward to spring. 
Dry throughout, and thankfully no ice but some of the roads are absolutely filthy so the bike needed a good wash when I got in.
Quite a few cyclists out there today and it's another point for the Half Century challenge too.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Nice one @Reynard .
> I expect to see photos of your next ride. Or better still..... a line and wash picture!



 

Fettling required on the bike first though...


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Jan 2019)

Woke up at eight, checked weather forecast which said it was clear and sunny all day with max temp 2C, westerly wind, ie very cold and icy. F*** that for a game of soldiers, went back to sleep for an hour. Got up, opened the curtains to see no sign of any blue sky, no evidence of any wind and the thermometer showing 5C. 

So out I went for my first ride of 2019, a clockwise loop with some variations, including this lane near Midlem. This view looks south with the border on the distant horizon. Over to the right is either a very small hole in the clouds or an alien death ray destroying Hawick. 






Further on I stopped for a photo on the Woll descent. @User9609 took a photo from here the other day looking east, this one looks north. 





Today's photos aren't very clear as I was experimenting with a clip on wide angle lens which I got for Christmas 2017 and promptly lost, only rediscovering it when putting away this years presents! 
The map -






34.5 miles @ 13.0 mph, 2580 feet upness.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jan 2019)

**copied from 50km a month chatzone***

Another 2 points in the bag this morning with a very cold ride with the Saga CC crew over to the Bear cafe in Uttoxeter and back.

Familiar roads to start but then ventured into some newer ones which were very pleasant indeed until we hit the JCB site at Rocester then it was as lumpy as hell, with a bit of tit-for-tat with a bin lorry thrown in too! We began to splinter as a group a bit at this stage as one of the lads (the route planner!) was tiring and not firing on all cylinders. One dropped back to be his domestique, two others had a leg stretch and shot off and I was Billy no mates in the middle!

We regrouped at Uttoxeter itself and after 3/4 hr, 2 coffees and a bacon sarnie we headed back along familiar and very flat roads. Giving Will and Martin a five minute head start, we set off and it took maybe 8 or 9 miles to run them down but we eventually did just that and then I dropped into domestique duties for the remainder of the ride while the others powered on.

56 miles dead, 3:45ish and very cold but a very enjoyable and well planned ride where the work was done in the first half, I’d give it 5/5 stars if it weren’t for crossing the busy A50!
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056976251/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546692465

https://www.relive.cc/view/2056976251


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Jan 2019)

A wee ride with some Glasgow Belles on Bikes for me today, only 27 miles, lots of fun.
The weather still holds here, no ice, no rain, no wind, just a wee matter of riding through a river 




One of the Belles taking on the challenge with enthusiasm. I got wet socks 
Along leafy cycle paths, taking on some East End landmarks:





Passing through the former 2014 Commonwealth Games athletes' village, now a housing estate.





Some dubious architecture here. 




The Emirates Arena, incorporating Sir Chris Hoy's velodrome




Then I went for an explore by myself: another new bridge over the Clyde leading to a blocked cycle route.
There are now 5 bridges along a 4 mile route from the east suburbs of Glasgow, and another 6 bridges on the 2 miles after that, just a mundane snipped of info I thought you might like 
Tried out a new saddle with a cutout, not because my old one in uncomfortable, just because the new one was under a tenner and looks good.
'ts all right, but my nether regions were quite  maybe it's meant to be a summer saddle?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Jan 2019)

wicker man said:


> Down in Dumfries for Xmas and New Year. Up early before everyone else in the house was awake. Lights needed for the first part of the ride - a 20 mile loop out to Caerlaverock and back to Dumfries through Glencaple (along NCN route 7). Everyone still asleep when I got back
> 
> <iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2056617077/embed/5fb0743f821ade82dda1d5e9f2865aef5bbb818e
> '></iframe>
> ...



Smart! Which Surly is that you have there?


----------



## iandg (5 Jan 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Smart! Which Surly is that you have there?



It's my Cross-Check. Brought it down with me so I could ride both forest trails and roads.


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5490336, member: 9609"]Forecast had promised a blue sky so I was a bit dissapointed with this bleak cold cold day, +2 when I set off, -1 when I got back, and not a glimpse of brightness anywhere.

Looking back down towards Selkirk
View attachment 445564


Into the Ettrick Valley
View attachment 445565

View attachment 445566


Don't think this big boy should have been here, anyone lost a bull?
View attachment 445567


Hoods coming astray (todays exciting moment)
View attachment 445568


Back of beyond
View attachment 445569
[/QUOTE]





I think there is Frabentos thread some where on hear.Poor thing is perhaps looking for his relatives.


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> **copied from 50km a month chatzone***
> 
> Another 2 points in the bag this morning with a very cold ride with the Saga CC crew over to the Bear cafe in Uttoxeter and back.
> 
> ...





Spent many a happy hour (usually a bit more)on that corregated road ridding Time Trials


----------



## BianchiVirgin (5 Jan 2019)

A pleasant but chilly (5C) 90km with 863m of climbing with the club. Normally don't go with the fast boys on Saturdays but I did today as I can't tomorrow. Average 27.3km/hr so happy with that too.


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5492468, member: 9609"]

In my last 'ride of today' thread I used the phrase "*Back of Beyond*" a phrase that I have used all of my life for remote places. I looked the phrase up online and low and behold the first person to use this in writing was our very own Borders Bard, Sir Walter Scott. and he used it in the line
"You... whirled them to the back of beyond to look at the auld Roman camp."
So today I headed down the Kale (thats where a good few auld roman camps are) So may be, just may be, the following view could have been the very view that inspired those immortal words
The Back of Beyond
[/QUOTE]

Park at Towford and walk up Dere Street to the Roman camp at Chew Green. The back of beyond and then some...


----------



## galaxy (6 Jan 2019)

Rode into Leominster this morning. Butchers, Bank and Coop. Shopping done and a ride back through Liston and Eye s diagonally Cross of the A49. Hate that road then down the lane and come. 15 enjoyable miles


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jan 2019)

Out on my Cube again. Down through Madingley village and on to Dry Drayton, then over the A14.
I then picked up the guided busway and headed to St Ives. Build a rocket boys...





Then I spied a herd of Hereford cattle 









On Fenstanton lakes I saw Pochard, tufted duck, millions of Coot and Mute Swan.

I had no cake money so I just stopped for pictures on St Ives bridge








Back through the lanes of Connington and Knapwell, the A14 ruining the place




There were Bullfinch and Long Tailed Tit in the hedges.

Almost 27 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2059282745


----------



## Donger (6 Jan 2019)

A chilly but enjoyable club ride for me this morning. 44.6 miles. Out to the farm café at Tortworth, including a couple of hills .... first Cam Pitch and then the climb up to Tortworth. A great café stop with (for me) a lovely bowl of hot soup and some crusty bread before heading back to Gloucester via Berkeley and Frampton on Severn. Six of us set off on the outward leg, and we picked up another clubmate to make it seven on the way back. Most enjoyable ride on dry roads and with very little wind, but off for a hot bath now.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Jan 2019)

Today’s weather forecast for North Yorkshire was supposed to be cloudy and dull but what a bright beautiful winters day.
I was out On the Tricross just before lunch for my first ride of 2019, still feeling sluggish but a really enjoyable ride.
27miles with an average of 14.2 mph.


----------



## Biff600 (6 Jan 2019)

26 miles of off-road clagginess !!!

That was hard work and my legs are feeling it now


----------



## colly (6 Jan 2019)

An early out this morning. Just before 6am I hit the road.
The forecast said it would be above freezing by a couple of degrees but the temperature was around 8C so not all that cold.
I planned a hilly one but wanted a steady ride, I made a concious decision to back off when I felt myself pushing too hard. Change to an easier gear and just go with the flow.
It worked. By the time I was approaching Ben Rhydding I felt like I had just set off. Here I turned off the main A65 Ilkley road and across the Wharfe at the bridge in Ben Rhydding, actually called Denton Bridge:





© Copyright John Sparshatt

Once across the bridge I was in dark country and thankful for a decent front light. Dawn was still probably 2 hours away. A right hand turn to Middleton started me on the serious climbing. Up through the few houses that passes for a village it's around 3 miles of uphill. Not continuous because there are a couple a small dips but even so it climbs something like 650ft. It is a steady climb though and is a preamble for the run up to Langbar. Just under 3 miles this one but it undulates a bit and has some serious ramps. Difficult to get into any rhythm so it's a real effort.
The decent the other side down to Beamsley is 20% in places, with it being still dark and with sheep wandering about the road it became something of a slalom. A risky business so I took it slowly.
I picked up the main A59 Skipton/Harrogate Road going east at Bolton Bridge and once again it was uphill, 4 miles of it this time gaining just under 700ft, and then the long sweeping decent to Blubberhouses where I hooked a right towards Otley and climbed to the moor.
Once up on the moors I changed plans and dropped down passed Timble to Fewston Reservoir. After the dry spell over the summer it seems to be full and the spillway is in use once again:













How it was on 31st October:






Across the dam wall, up again and a right up to the top of Norwood Edge and taking some tiny roads I wriggled my way via, gates and cattle grids to Leathley.
Up again to Stainburn and passing Almscliffe Crag it was a swift drop to Dunkeswick and Harrogate Road. Turning for Leeds one final effort was called for up Harewood Bank. Traffic had picked up of course so it was a noisy old couple of miles until I turned off the 'A' road, into Wike, Shadwell and back home past Roundhay Park. It was a slow ride and I should have stopped and topped up with food so that slowed me even more, but the roads I took nowhere was available. Of course I could have taken something with me. 

Well it was a steady ride and it was hilly so I got what I wanted.

56.2 miles with just under 5000ft of up. Or if you prefer 90.5 km and 1500m of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/30713339


Edit: I meant to post this earlier.
KoM semi. In the hills over Ilkley I passed this house today and forgot to look to see if it was still painted in KoM colours.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2019)

Early start for me today. The GV guys were to be in Tewkesbury for 10:15. I made it on time and they showed not long after. It was great to catch up with the gang - too numerous to mention. After breakfast they lead out over the Haw Bridge and on by Upleadon to Newent. It was here I had to say by goodbyes. Great social ride tho' it had been. I took to The Scarr and on for Ketford which allowed me to ride some little used tarmac. Soon I was back on well worn surfaces as I returned by Ryton, Bromsberrow and the Castlemorton lanes. 51 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jan 2019)

January 14th last year saw me complete my first ever imperial century ride, I'd talked myself into the Cyclechat challenge after doing the metric one the previous year. After doing the 'triple' in 2018, I figured I'd start the imperial again and see how things went. So, when the alarm went off at 0530hrs this morning, the first thing I wanted to do was roll over and go back to sleep...
Out the door at just after 0600hrs, and into the darkness I went. Of course I knew it would be dark, so the first 20 miles were spent on mostly unlit roads Glad of the Hope Vision front light, but even so had to keep the speed down on the downhills. Familiar territory through Chobham and then a good few miles on the A30, turning off at Minley before a very zigzg route through to Hartley Wintney, Heckfield, Sherfield On Loddon, Mattingley, Dipley, Winchfield, Odiham, Upton Grey, S.Warnborough, Long Sutton, Crondall, Farnham, Pirbright and then home.
A rather undulating ride today, with 5,200ft or so of climbing, but all nice as I was in no rush. Found some excellent new roads and a few not so nice. Lots and lots of cyclists out and about, a few big groups, lots of small groups and a few single riders like myself.
My 13th ever imperial century at 103.4 miles in 1 minute over 7 hours. I stopped for a photo, not sure where as it all started to look the same TBH, so my bike in front of some moss covered concrete slabs




Todays ride was fuelled by homemade banana and honey loaf, and a number of chocolate bars. Yum yum


----------



## C R (6 Jan 2019)

Second attempt at the metric half this month, and luckily didn't suffer any deflationary events.

Forecast was for about four degrees, so wrapped up a bit. Out around ten past seven, still dark, and rather quiet roads. The temperature was higher than forecast. Down to the A38, through Kempsey, then left for Kerswell Green, up Kinnersley, through Earls Croome, and then a left for Defford. The road was really quiet, and hardly any wind, but I was a tad overdressed.

Past Defford it was a right for Eckington, and over the bridge. Stopped for a few minutes at the picnic area for a nut bar and a couple of photos









Once refreshed carried on, through Eckington, then a left towards the Combertons, over the side of Bredon Hill. 

From Great Comberton it is a quick run to Pershore, and then up to Pinvin, and from there to Drakes Broughton via the ford






From Drakes Broughton I took for Wadborough via Besford Bridge, and then home through Littleworth and down past Norton church.

The map






Really enjoyed the ride.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> Second attempt at the metric half this month, and luckily didn't suffer any deflationary events.
> 
> Forecast was for about four degrees, so wrapped up a bit. Out around ten past seven, still dark, and rather quiet roads. The temperature was higher than forecast. Down to the A38, through Kempsey, then left for Kerswell Green, up Kinnersley, through Earls Croome, and then a left for Defford. The road was really quiet, and hardly any wind, but I was a tad overdressed.
> 
> ...


All well known roads for me. Super ride - well done


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 445938
> View attachment 445939
> 
> 
> ...



I recognize that bench - party central at Ulleskelf.


----------



## C R (6 Jan 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> All well known roads for me. Super ride - well done


Thanks, I rather like that side of the county, though I have started exploring your way as well. One of my targets for this year is to make it to British Camp.

I almost didn't go out, as I went to park run with my daughter yesterday and was feeling a bit stiff. Glad I did go out, as this ended up being the fastest 50k I've ridden so far.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2019)

Bit of a 'bridge' day really, starting with Hawarden near Shotton in Wales





Built in 1890s i think and listed it was the longest swinging bridge in UK, not a real beauty though imo....
.... talking of which further down the Dee cycleway is this one:




Grosvenor bridge Chester! 1830s Grade I listed and still the longest masonry arch in the UK at 200ft...it was also the longest single span in the world until the 1860s. After riding down the towpath a bit further you cross the medieval bridge at Handbridge (looks like your standard 14 century bridge really) then this footpath suspension bridge:




Don't know much about it but very quaint looking.
So nice ride today. Only 20 miles or so and a bit chilly but good. Might do some great buildings of Cheshire/ N Wales next weekend once I have consulted Pevsner.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2019)

Having had yesterday indoors waiting for a couple of deliveries (non cycling!), my ride today was intended more as a "just get out and do something" ride despite the thick cloud and generally grey, damp and misty conditions. I took the Cube hybrid, with the aim of being out for a couple of hours while listening to the radio on a single earpiece.

The route taken started out with a regular Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield trip, then up Beacon Hill towards Little Bealings where, Instead of continuing on into Ipswich and then home which would have taken up the couple of hours planned, I turned right into Little Bealings itself then on into Playford on some back roads I'd not used before, Rushmere St. Andrew and then the opposite direction to home by going all the way out to Claydon, down into Bramford & Sproughton, before eventually turning for home via a meandering trip through Ipswich and Buckleshem. 

All told a rather pleasant 50 miler despite the gloomyness of the weather and it being almost completely dark by the time I got home as I ended up being out for almost twice as long as planned (lights permanantly fitted to all bikes just in case of days like this!). One pack of Lidl 1/2 price Christmas chocolates eaten as a post ride treat.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2060607960


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jan 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bit of a 'bridge' day really, starting with Hawarden near Shotton in Wales
> View attachment 446044
> 
> Built in 1890s i think and listed it was the longest swinging bridge in UK, not a real beauty though imo....
> ...




I spent many a wonderful evening getting drunk in the Boathouse. Thanks for jogging a memory!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Jan 2019)

Annual GoBike "let's go round Glasgow's cycling infrastructures".
I try to join this ride every year, to remind me of which infrastructures not to use 
On a mild, foggy day, we gathered at Bells bridge.
A good turnout, over 30 riders, some Belles, West Coast Velos, Freewheel North staff, CTC riders, CamGlen Bike town leaders ... two CChatters, me and @flyingfifi.
A foggy start:








I remember this ride last year, it was so cold our water bottles froze!
Must show you this man and his bike, he uses that bike for anything, from shopping to hilly rides.





(You can click on the pics to make them bigger to read the slightly anarchic writings )
Ah, yes, the cycling infras: we did 15 miles of them, we found zillions of parked cars in them, we saw a new shared use pavement on a busy shopping street we are meant to use, 15% uphill shared use switchback bridges, 20% downhill door zone lanes, contraflows hidden by roadworks.
The scariest one was on a road that I use often: I had not realized that one was meant _to take a right just before a mini roundabout _(cars coming towards you expecting you to turn at the roundabout plus cars coming towards you to exit) _then mount a pavement_, then cross at a blind bent instead of turning at the roundabout itself! 
Anyhow, we got to Queen's park, where we climbed to the flag pole that is one of the highest viewpoints in the city.
Today, because of the fog there was not much to see ... apart from Jimmy that got his rear wheel destroyed by derailleur attack.
Ride over for him, poor Jimmy.
A couple of miles later we had a puncture in the group, we left them to fix it, picked them up on our way back as we were doing a figure of 8, least some infrastructures felt left out 
By the time we reached the coffee stop I was getting seriously bored!
Some pictures for you, including a selfie with @flyingfifi





On top of Queen's park 




The view over the city is hidden by fog, we climbed up from down there.




The afternoon brings more fog over the Clyde, then a heavy drizzle.





3 Belles try to do a selfie


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2019)

Something different for me today . As some I of may have noticed I am a veloviewer square chaser . I had a tricky square on my Eastern edge . I now @Supersuperleeds had walked it but I am trying to ride every square . Much map studying I discovered a farm road leading onto a bridle path so game on . Drove out to the start village of Glooston with the Hybrid in the boot . Found the farm road and of I go rough gravel to start with with a few muddy patches the surface slowly got worse turned onto the bridle path which turned into a grassy path but managed to ride it . Turned back after riding into the square . Back through the village and back to Goadby and another field road to Halloton for another square . A few more lanes and more squares riding back to the car .16 miles at 11.8mph and a tricky square ticked of . I quite enjoyed slip sliding on the bridle path something I not used to . Just had to wash the bike it was a bit dirty


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Something different for me today . As some I of my have noticed In a veloviewer square chaser . I had a tricky square on my Eastern edge . I now @Supersuperleeds had walked it but I am trying to ride every square . Much map studying I discovered a farm road leading onto a bridle path so game on . Drove out to the start village of Glooston with the Hybrid in the boot . Found the farm road and of I go rough travel to start with with a few muddy patches the surface slow got worst turned onto the bridle path which turned into a grassy path but managed to ride it . Turned back after riding into the square . Back through the village and back to Goadby and another field road to Halloton for another square . A few more lanes and more squares riding back to the car .16 miles at 11.8mph and a tricky square ticked of . I quite enjoyed slip sliding on the bridle path something I not used to . Just had to wash the bike it was a bit dirty


To some that may sound like an odd ride. To a fellow Explorer square chaser it sounds perfectly normal


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> One of my targets for this year is to make it to* British Camp*


Nice cafe at the top there although the road can be quite busy. Great views from The Wyche Cutting


----------



## Old jon (7 Jan 2019)

Time for a ride! Shake off the weekend cobwebs and all that. It was blowing a bit out there but that just adds to the fun, I tried to persuade myself.

Not been south of Leeds for a while so after checking the level of Hol Beck I had a wind assisted pedal through Hunslet and up the hill to John O’ Gaunts. This leads conveniently to the drop past the station at Woodlesford and the left turn to cross the waterways. The wind caught me as I crossed the Aire and Calder Navi, no wonder it had been easy climbing out of Hunslet! Up the hill to Swillington and then up some more, but gently, all the way through there and to the top of the descent to the roundabout at Garforth. Straight on there, over the railway bridge and keep on the A 642 to the big roundabout perched above the M 1. The first available road off for a bike, the B 1217, leads nicely to the gates of Lotherton Hall and the left turn onto the lane of that name. And really into the headwind.



And into Aberford. Warmer days will see me travelling further north towards Bramham but for today turn left and ride to Barwick. There was some rain carried on the breeze now, intermittent stuff that misted my glasses more than anything else, and it was a promise of more to come. Up the ups and down the downs and through Scholes with weather assistance all the way to the A 64 and that stuff in my face again. By the time the right turn onto Thorner Lane was reached the shower had passed. A left onto Skeltons Lane, continuing to Red Hall Lane to reach the A 58 and the ride past the spare park gates. A little further on is the Oakwood Clock at the top of a long gentle descent to the perpetual roadworks on St Peter’s Street. Not at all bad on a bike though. Across the river and the last few roads to clock up a little more than 28 miles as I returned home with a grin firmly in place.

You cannot tell from the map. the wind was blowing a bit.


----------



## C R (7 Jan 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Nice cafe at the top there although the road can be quite busy. Great views from The Wyche Cutting



The main reason for me to ride early in the day is to avoid busy times on the road, the downside is that cafes tend to be still closed when I go past them.

I love the views from the cutting, to both sides, one more inventive to cycle up there. I may try this Sunday if the weather is not silly.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jan 2019)

We gathered first in Upton, then at Besford Bridge and again in Pershore on our bikes. More of Ralph's cycling friends were also waiting at the Crematorium. The service was very apt and I'm sure Ralph would have approved of so many of us in cycling attire. We chatted at the Anchor Inn where a lovely spread had been laid on and gave our sympathies to June. She was very stoic but pleased to see so many. Afterwards 6 of us rode back to Upton together into a rather strong wind. I made my goodbyes and rode the final miles for home. I'll never forget you Ralph. Don't worry - we'll all look after June. 47 commemorative miles.


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Jan 2019)

A relaxing 10.4 miles around Tunstall forest on the Stumpjumper. I would have stayed out longer to complete another lap but I had already pumped the rear tyre up 5 times and was getting fairly fed up  Hopefully next time it will behave better now I've swapped to a latex based sealant, I'm unimpressed with the finishline stuff


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> To some that may sound like an odd ride. To a fellow Explorer square chaser it sounds perfectly normal


Fail to see the attraction but each to hisa/her own


----------



## C R (8 Jan 2019)

Working from home, so went for my 10 mile lunchtime loop. Beautiful sunny day. Not cold, but breezy. Went clockwise, which was a mistake, as I had a headwind on the way back. A few other cyclists out.


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2019)

Nice ride out today ,Sunshine all the way, That's the January Strava Grand Fondo done, Mostly country lanes, really quiet till we got back to Waltham Abbey, then we had people in there cars getting upset as we overtook them. What is a matter with these morons. We did not let it spoil our ride though.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2064136969


----------



## pjd57 (8 Jan 2019)

A strange one today.
I was due to drop off something at the local Asda , then my Mrs asked if I could meet someone at Bishopbriggs Asda as well.
First one no bother.
Then along the canal to the Briggs.
Waited for ages to meet someone who was buying from us.
No show . Phoned my Mrs. Several messages later it turns out they had got the Asdas mixed up and were several miles away at Robroyston.
So along through Bishopbriggs and up a killer hill to Auchinairn and on to Robroyston and back home via Spring urn.

20:5 miles and 3 Asda stores with a load of winter sun as well.


----------



## gavgav (8 Jan 2019)

My first miles of 2019, with a short ride around Town, following my regular route, in the main, with a slightly different road followed through Meole Brace, on the final section.

Almost ran into a dozey dog owner, in the Quarry Park, who, on an unlit section, was wearing black, no torch, no lights on dog, no lead on dog, then calls dog towards her, from one side of the fairly wide park road to the other side and runs towards said dog, right into my path 

It was also the first trip out wearing my sales present to myself, a new helmet. I’ve never been entirely happy with my previous one, felt it was too small for my odd shaped head really, but ive stuck it out for about 4 or 5 years. Purchased a Giro Foray (with MIPS technology) which had £20 off and in a larger size. It is so much more comfortable!! Feels cooler on the head, with the better ventilation system on it, as well, which isn’t altogether welcome this time of year, but certainly will be come the warmer weather.

13.1 miles


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jan 2019)

A mellow social ride with Freewheel North at the Green for me today.
The first one in 2019: everybody was merrily chatting away to the ride leaders' chant "keep it going, keep it going folks ..." 
Average speed 8.8mph 
Another bright, sunny day, around 6C, not even cold, this weather can't last much longer!
We didn't go far, just to the nearby (5 miles) Bellahouston park, taking in the usual landmarks plus the science centre.
After I left the ride, I ended up, just like @pjd57, in my local Asda where I offset the calories spent by buying some very much reduced cake leftover from the festive period.




Bells Bridge, the first one in the picture, is a moving one, to allow ships to pass.
Next bridge is the Squinty, not to be confused with the Squiggly further along.
The Crane, a landmark left over from the shipbuilding area, is now used for charity jumps.
Across the river, the SEC complex, incorporating the Armadillo (a theatre), the Sec (conference and faires centre), the Hydro (live music).




In the background, the science centre, side of the river from were I took the previous photo.




The group riding away from town, I should really have posted this photo first ... oppss ...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

Yellow sticker cake! Neat.  You're definitely my kind of person @Pat "5mph"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yellow sticker cake! Neat.  You're definitely my kind of person @Pat "5mph"


You'd be proud of me if you'd seen the amount of reduced cheeses I got after the new year, at least 500 miles worth


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You'd be proud of me if you'd seen the amount of reduced cheeses I got after the new year, at least 500 miles worth



In that case, you should see my stash of pork pies, olives and chocolate things with the density of plutonium... 



Woe betide if they ever let us loose together...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Jan 2019)

Back at it..!

After all the holidays and easy riding after finishing the Rapha challenge (first time ever I got it done) I stepped on the scale and woooow...! Holidays were very good to me.. 97.5 kilos Monday morning... Guess I have to add lose some weight to my goals for the year..

That said today I headed out with a freaking machine.. 

That is me fooling around before the ride.. (hi everyone!)






And my buddies today.. 
Do not let the missing leg fool you. I made that mistake the first time I went out with him.






Salvi.. 1 legged guy is training for the Ironman in Marbella in April… Dude is stronger than usual.. Almost killed me today.

Ride itself was 






HRM probably jumped around at some point..


----------



## pjd57 (9 Jan 2019)

A nice circuit north of Glasgow this morning.
Cold but no ice so we set off at 10.
Headed out the city towards Milngavie, then swung round Torrance, Lennoxtown and Strathblane and back to Milngavie over the Ministers Brae.

Stopped at the Kirkhouse Inn and got robbed of £5:90 for 2 cups of coffee. Glad we skipped the cakes.


23 miles , plenty of climbing , brilliant morning for January.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jan 2019)

Jules H, Pete M, Rich B and I met in Upton. Sunshine made the lowish temperatures very tolerable indeed. We took a standard run south for Pendock and on to Okle Clifford where Jules fancied the dodge around by the lake and into Newent with no traffic. The cafe was busy but we found a good spot. Lovely refreshments for all.

Again it was the standard run back by Shaw Common and Ryton for Bromsberrow and a return through the Castlemorton lanes. Jules and Rich headed for Upton while Pete and I rode for home as the sun was getting lower in the sky. What a lovely outing today. Nice easy pace, lots of blue skies and great company. 53 smiles


----------



## Donger (9 Jan 2019)

I had to miss the funeral of an old work colleague and skittles teammate today due to having to take my wife to a medical appointment. So that made my mind up as to where to go this afternoon. I did my usual 20 miler down to Frampton on Severn and back, but this time calling in at the church in Elmore to pay my respects at the grave. There was a very nice spread of flowers and it was nice to see that he was buried with his family. The undertaker was just packing up to go, but stayed for a chat. Apparently the church had been packed to the rafters.

An uneventful ride out to Frampton, which was full of twitchers with binoculars. Chilly but dry and sunny today. The sun was very low in the sky, so it was time for a race against the sun. The sun won. Got home with all my lights very much needed. Don't remember a great deal about the ride, as it seems I was lost in thought for much of it. 20 quite pensive miles today.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jan 2019)

Been out on the bike every day this week, just small distances on utility shops as I'm still doing the bathroom (might be done by Summer...). A very different ride for me today. I had to go to hospital in London which is normally a 1 hr tube ride from Heathrow to Russell Square. Today I decided to try something different, and took the Heathrow Express into Paddington with the Brompton, and ride the 3 miles or so across town. A very enjoyable ride both ways, no issues with the Brompton in the hospital, and a great visit to boot. I even found time to stop for a photo.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Been out on the bike every day this week, just small distances on utility shops as I'm still doing the bathroom (might be done by Summer...). A very different ride for me today. I had to go to hospital in London which is normally a 1 hr tube ride from Heathrow to Russell Square. Today I decided to try something different, and took the Heathrow Express into Paddington with the Brompton, and ride the 3 miles or so across town. A very enjoyable ride both ways, no issues with the Brompton in the hospital, and a great visit to boot. I even found time to stop for a photo.
> View attachment 446433



Did you see my brown comb?

I threw it out of the observation gallery when I was about 8 years old (I got a clout of of my mum for doing it).


----------



## Jon George (10 Jan 2019)

Only a couple of miles so far today - but it was on Patsy #1 The Carbon after her visit to the LBS for a bit of a winter re-vamp. (I changed the handlebars and stem myself, but attaching handlebar tape and cutting cable outers has never been my forte, so p[aid for the professionals to do it, along with a service that caught a couple of minor problems.)

And you know that feeling when you realise that your bike is now perfect and so wonderful to ride? I was grinning all the way home and racing everything.


----------



## Biff600 (10 Jan 2019)

1st time out on the 'Dog' this year, and it was bloody freezing, so much so, that everything was 'countersunk' by the time I got home !!! 

Only 26 miles, but good enough to blow the cobwebs away.


----------



## derrick (10 Jan 2019)

A little 24 mile loop, The legs felt really heavy, had a bit of a head wind in certain places made it feel hard. Was a bit nippier today, hopefully the temperature will go up a bit for the weekend.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2068792834


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2019)

Yesterday's ride: Start of a new year and time to get a qualifier in to kick off my Imperial Century challenge attempt for 2019.

I've already missed one pretty much ideal day for the ride so grabbed the chance when it came to get out and rack up some miles. I'm afraid the route was rather unimaginative (clockwise round the north of the region) but it fitted in with the wind direction and isn't too hilly.

It was forecast to be bright but cold so I put on extra layers (3 layers on legs 5 layers on top) which I hoped would keep me comfortable through the day and hopefully help avoid a repeat of the cramp that occurred on the last challenge ride. I got out on the road at 7am and headed out of the village to the sounds of vehicles idling to warm up on driveways and ice being scraped off windscreens. It was busier than I'd expected on the way to Condover but not too bad after crossing the A49 for Exford's Green. It was bin day in Plealey and I got held up briefly by the two bin lorries working there. At Pontesbury and Minsterley most of the traffic was headed the opposite way to me.

On the way to Westbury it was getting into the rush hour so there was a bit of traffic here but all behaved pretty well. Something unexpected was having a rat drop out of a tree onto the road directly in front of me and then scarper pretty quickly off the the right and into a field.

Westbury, through Melverley to Maesbrook was all pretty uneventful. Just before Maesbrook I took the lane marked Llwyn Y Groes and headed for Morton and Ball via the lanes for a change of scene (it also cuts out a little bit of main road riding). In Oswestry I'd missed the peak travelling time so the approach wasn't too bad and the town centre was very quiet. Beside the hill fort there was a chap locking up his car while his dog was on completely the opposite side of the road on an extending lead. A ding of the bell got me a thankyou for warning him.

After Gobowen I was onto lanes again. The NCN route signs have been vandalised to point the wrong way _again _at Iron Mills. I varied the route slightly to pass Dudleston Hall for another change of scene. My elevenses stop was taken by The Mere in Ellesmere which I had almost to myself apart from a couple of walkers and a cyclist who said he hated me when he found out I was riding about four times as far as he was planning to go today. I mentioned CycleChat while we were talking so  if you see this.

The roads had been pretty clean so far and an exception was passing Stocks Farm on the way to Welshampton. A little bit of mud picked up on the bike here but overall it's the cleanest it's been at the finish of a ride for ages which I'm quite happy with.

After Northwood I was onto the fairly flat section through Whixall to Prees. I'd not been pushing hard but the legs were starting to complain a bit by now which was a slight worry as I'd only just got over halfway. I got held up by a train at Prees station then found a large number of vehicles parked up the bank to the church and along the lane out of the village which forced me onto the rough side of the road.

Through Ightfield and Calverhall was uneventful. I had my lunch stop at Longslow and here started to really feel the cold despite all the layers. It took a little while to warm up again when I got moving. I took a different way into Market Drayton than usual and got hooted at for daring to be on the road during the 100 yards I used of the A53. Since I don't usually come in from this direction I took a turn too early and rode close to the Palethorpes factory which smelled enticingly of pork pies cooking. With that little detour sorted I headed out onto road I haven't cycled before to Old Springs, Chipnall and Cheswardine. This turned out to be more hilly than I'd expected (not what I really wanted with tired legs) but the scenery was pleasant.

After Cheswardine the hill climbing became worth it as there are some long gentle descents on my way to Child's Ercall (very nearly took the wrong road here) and Eaton Upon Tern where I rejoined the roads that I know well. En route I spotted a buzzard sat in the field to my right. This was the third of the trip I'd seen close to the road and I decided to try and get a photo but got spotted pointing the camera and it took off to the safety of a telegraph pole a bit further along the road.

Moving on again I was flagging a bit - a bite to eat helped but I was getting quite slow. The main road section after High Ercall is downhill which helped, but the driver of a van who overtook in a silly place and almost took out the car coming the other way made me relieved to get back onto some quieter lanes again.

Having passed through Withington and Upton Magna, the sun was starting to set. I got a nice photo from Atcham bridge then had some great colours to look at as I rode through Cross Houses on my way to Condover. I knew the roads would be getting busy with the evening rush so opted to drag myself over Lyth Hill which was a good move as the A49 was very busy this evening.

I was really glad to get out of the cold and into a warm shower at the end. It apparently stayed above freezing through the day but that northerly wind felt absolutely bitter.

104 miles at 12.3 mph moving average. 10 hours 10 minutes including all the stops.






Pre dawn somewhere near Hunger Hill.





The Breiddens have a glow about them as the sun comes up.





Oswestry. I don't recall seeing the artwork above the gallery last time I was here.





Jumping on a bit - between Market Drayton and Chipnall there are some big plantations of elephant grass which make quite a spectacle. I'm led to understand that the farmer who owns this lot planted it as a biofuel for a power station some time back. After 3 years he lost the contract to supply them and now can't get rid of the stuff as it just keeps growing back.





Cheswardine.





Crossing the Shropshire Union Canal.





The camera-shy buzzard.





Child's Ercall. Good job I stopped to take this pic as I thought I'd have a quick look at the map while stopped and found I was on the wrong road, which would have taken me about 5 miles out of my way.





Sunset from Atcham Bridge.





The afterglow across the Stretton Hills as seen from near Betton Abbots.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Jan 2019)

After spending the morning getting high on solvent cement (more bathroom work), I figured an afternoon rode would clear the head. Not enough time for a big ride, but enough for the January Half Century ride. A wee bit nippy at 2C, but for once I got the clothing spot on and didn't get too hot or cold, though the downhills were cold
Nowhere fancy, a usual route through Chobham, Sunningdale and then back home through Windsor Great Park where I had to slow down and allow a muntjac deer to cross the road. Not seen one of them in the park before.
A rather lumpy 34.9 miles with 2,300ft of climbing, nice to back home in the warm.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride: Start of a new year and time to get a qualifier in to kick off my Imperial Century challenge attempt for 2019.
> 
> I've already missed one pretty much ideal day for the ride so grabbed the chance when it came to get out and rack up some miles. I'm afraid the route was rather unimaginative (clockwise round the north of the region) but it fitted in with the wind direction and isn't too hilly.
> 
> ...



Blimey! I’m exhausted after reading that lot!


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

Back on the bike for the second time after my erm... unscheduled dismount. Nothing special, just the flat 8 miles to Littleport and back via Downham Common. 

One week on and my right knee definitely felt a lot better. Getting going from a standing start is definitely less precarious, and I found that I could ride a bigger gear and press on a bit more. So that was a good thing. Not so great was that the roads were slimed with mud and hence were pretty slippery in places - my back wheel stepped out a couple of times, which certainly didn't do my heart rate any favours...

Straightening the brifter has much improved the gear shift on the bike. Shifting to a lower gear is almost back to where it should be, up - there's still a bit of a delay, so will re-tension the cable. And there's still an annoying ticking sound when I'm on the big chain ring...

Not much in the way of wildlife or traffic today, and just one other cyclist. And some doofus has fly-tipped a fridge-freezer in one of the fields down Black Bank. 

Was well-wrapped up (remembered the winter gloves and roubaix beanie this time) and really enjoyed being out.


----------



## C R (10 Jan 2019)

Ten mile loop again at lunchtime. Anticlockwise this time. Quite cold, about 2C, I should have worn the overshoes, my feet were frozen by the time I got home.

Nice ride, though. 10.8 miles at 14.5 mph.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Jan 2019)

Fun under the sun here...

Not great distance or elevation but everything counts to reach "the little targets"

40 km, 700 meters of climbing and who knows what speed!


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jan 2019)

A 3.5 mile quickie to test the modified Trek 800. It all worked first time, and the new gearing kept it in my range, didn't feel more than slightly harder than the much lighter Scott. Busy day, so no time to stop for pics. Soooooo comfy on 50mm City Jets.


----------



## Jon George (11 Jan 2019)

After achieving a few writing goals this morning, I took the plunge and went out to Felixstowe to try to claim my first 50 k challenge point of the year after suffering a horrible Christmas cold. 

Job done! 

This overlooking Bawdsey Manor.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jan 2019)

More utility riding today, and since I needed the air I extended what should have been about 10 miles all told into 20 miles Home to Egham via Virginia Water, then drop off a full bikeload + rucksack before heading to Chertsey for another lot. Mild out today.


----------



## Old jon (11 Jan 2019)

Blue sky and a bit chilly this morning, but I had this strange enthusiasm. So I wheeled out the fixed and went for a ride.

This bike can be difficult at times. A quick check over often reveals something not quite the way I would like it to be. This morning the unused back brake had the blocks well high, almost on the tyre. Easy to correct, but why have they moved? Conundrum. The back brake is demonstrably unused ‘cos the back wheel rim is still black all over, unlike the front. Anyroadup, on with the ride.

Wend around Holbeck, and cross the beck on the way to Office Lock and the ride along the towpath in the direction of Liverpool. That is one hundred and twenty some miles away, says a milepost, and I have no desire to find out how accurate that is. So I left the canal at Viaduct Road, lost a bit of height to Kirkstall Road and then began to regain that and add more ascent all the way to Lawnswood. I was passed twice in the last half mile of all this upness ( I know its not a real word . . .) but I could not ride any faster anyway so they rode on and away. The vague intention for today’s ride had been direct to Otley and then back by more or less the same roads in the opposite direction. But enthusiasm took a hand. Crossing the roundabout at Bramhope I could see a queue of traffic up ahead. Single lane for roadworks and the red light was just by the end of Creskeld Lane. Well, an invitation to ride down that into the Wharfe valley was irresistible.



Turn left at the bottom onto the A 659, heading for Pool first and then Otley, where a stop by the maypole was made. I wanted to eat and drink, and call myself names. Except for going up the valley, there is no easy way out of Otley. And with only one gear on the bike. Better start. Leeds Road is a long drag, although this time of year the views can be wonderful, as they were today. Back to Bramhope, and I remembered the roadworks so turned left onto Breary Lane East and then turn back onto Creskeld Lane, but riding towards Leeds, and around the roadworks as well. Approaching the roundabout at the end of the village I decided to turn left, some daft impulse for more climbing I suppose. Kings Road has at least one false horizon but that’s the fun of bike riding around here. Turn right onto Arthington Road and ride past Golden Acre Park, wheee!! downhill. Adel dam, single lane for roadworks. Up and out and past the church and take the eventual right turn to revisit the A 660 and ride all the way to Headingley. Down the hill, back onto the towpath at Kirkstall and play dodge the jogger all the ride back to Office Lock. They don’t ever smile, the joggers, do they? Wander through a corner of Hunslet and the last haul of the morning to home. Thirty miles and the legs were feeling it, but happy was this rider.

The map, thanks to garmin


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jan 2019)

I'm still recovering from the cold I caught last week, but had the day off of work today and didn't want to waste it. So I had three routes planned, all with the intention of grabbing 9 long looked at explorer squares, 7 of which needed bridleway or footpaths traversing. 

All three routes had 69 miles to Corby Glen to visit the March Hare cafe, which in my opinion is the best cafe ever. After the cafe the option was to either do 10 miles to Grantham and get the train home; 32 mile loop round to Oakham and get the train home, or do 61 miles all the way back home.

Last night when I gave our lass the good news, that I was playing hokey, she went "Good, don't be out all day, youngest is coming home, you can pick him up from the station"  130 miler out of the window then.

Anyway, left the house just after 06:30 and quickly realised that the route planned through Leicester wasn't how I would normally go, so promptly ignored it and had a nice flat leisurely first 10 miles along the cycle paths and canal to get to Syston, this resulted in the average speed being pretty low and it didn't really recover all day.

After those ten miles it was due east (tailwind ) and the what feels like constant climbing up and over Burrough on the Hill, through Cold Overton and to the A606 at Langham. The T junction was solid, traffic going both ways and it looked like I would be there all day, until an artic stopped and blocked all the traffic to let me out Big thumbs up to the driver.

More climbing as I stayed north of Oakham and to the first bridleway at Exton. It was very wide and tarmac but pot holed and loose stones in places, but a couple of squares bagged with no trouble.

Quick detour up a side road parallel to the A1 to get square three. Into Pickworth for another two squares, one was normal road, the other a very muddy bridleway. Then a massive loop which included part of The Drift which was very sandy 

At this point I caught three cyclists but decided to stay behind them as I could see a huge climb ahead, they turned off just before it, and luckily my route went the same way. They slowed right down, I assumed they had gone wrong and were turning around so I went by, a mile or so later I shoulder check and see two of them a bit further back but they never caught me.

Then I had the most cheerful good morning ever from a bunch of cyclists. There must have been a dozen or so milling around at a junction. I said morning and it was like a chorus of a choir as they all cheerfully and loudly said morning back 

Across to Clipsham and down even more bridleways to bag the remaining squares. A mile or so of which was through planted fields, though the bridleways were nice and wide and fairly compacted mud.

59 miles done and the remainder of the ride would be normal roads. the average speed was 14mph at this point (normally I would be well over 15 mph)

At the crossroads to get into Corby Glen (having to go straight over and crossing a main road) a huge wagon was turning right from my left, he had a massive Leeds flag in his cab, so he got the secret Leeds signal from me, huge grin from him as he returned it)

Got to the cafe and I was a little bit muddy and it wasn't that cold so decided to sit outside. Looked at the train times for Oakham (I'd decided I was doing a ton ) and realised if I could up the speed to about 15mph average I could just about make the 14:19 train. Only problem was I was turning into the headwind and climbing a bit.

Anyway long story shot, I got to the station just after 14:00  bloody knackered, ticket office was shut, so straight onto the platform. and the train was late (but only five minutes) scoffed two kit kat chunkies whilst waiting and that was pretty much that

101 miles done at an average of 14.2mph, my slowest imperial for a while, though I did do over 4,000 feet of cliimbing (which is a lot for me!)

Another four miles home from the station and the lovely white Allez needs a serious clean, it can wait until tomorrow 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2071210764


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Jan 2019)

First long ride of the year - 100.3 Km.....the 0.3 makes a difference! Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby = Naseby - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Brixworth (almost) - Cottesbrooke - Hasslebech (loved that climb!) - Naseby - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby

More 12% climbs than I remember and I found the cottesbroketo Hasslebech climb quite hard...made it tough...guess I'm out of practice....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2019)

It's almost tomorrow, I forgot about my ride today!
I'm still off work  (weird catering working patterns here), so today I went on the Freewheel North longer Friday ride.
Another mild day in Glasgow, we went to a local park in a roundabout way: what could have been a 8 mile return trip the leaders made it in a 20 mile ride, great for discovering new lanes.
In fact, I'm copying some of the route on Sunday, for a Belles ride.
No mechanicals for a change, no crashes, 25 miles for me with a bit of  because the leaders upped the pace a good bit on the return.




The group at the coffee stop




A view of the Clyde near home.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It's almost tomorrow, I forgot about my ride today!
> I'm still off work  (weird catering working patterns here), so today I went on the Freewheel North longer Friday ride.
> Another mild day in Glasgow, we went to a local park in a roundabout way: what could have been a 8 mile return trip the leaders made it in a 20 mile ride, great for discovering new lanes.
> In fact, I'm copying some of the route on Sunday, for a Belles ride.
> ...


Can you post the route ?
Might be a bit I don't know.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Jan 2019)

A functional trip today, all in Glasgow. South then East.
If anyone is looking for a cafe heading east out the city, Tollcross rd. Wellshot cafe and dele.
Tea and a fantastic scone £2:60.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Can you post the route ?
> Might be a bit I don't know.


Here - start from the Squiggly bridge (just before the Riverboat casino), take the South West cycle route.


----------



## pjd57 (12 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Here - start from the Squiggly bridge (just before the Riverboat casino), take the South West cycle route.


Pollock park confuses me. Cycled through it loads of times and never seem to come out again where I expect to be.
Nice place though. We are lucky in Glasgow having so many parks.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jan 2019)

Just as I set out on my mountain bike it started to rain. Now I had planned to go out in a westerly direction, but with the clay round here I wimped it. At the bottom of the village I turned left, towards Cambridge.
The bridle way here was fairly clean all the way to Coton village.
I then took a footpath up to a Madingley cemetery, then a bridle way down the side of the cemetery and on to Madingley village 




The A428 verges still have some colour.

Into Dry Drayton then more bridleways over to Childerley. I saw a lovely buzzard here.

In all it was one of those uninspiring rides, so I came home after 12 miles






Roll on spring!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2072744738


----------



## Slow But Determined (12 Jan 2019)

The wind was brutal... didn't enjoy it...turned round and took a short cut home..an unenjoyable 27 miles.

Now going to spend the afternoon at the pub as my reward!!


----------



## pjd57 (12 Jan 2019)

another trip to the east end of Glasgow this morning then headed back into the city via Glasgow green and along the clydeside to Yoker.
On to the canal and headed back to Maryhill .



The canal passes over the River Kelvin here.
The hill in the background is the street I was born in ; Fingal St. ; 62 years ago.
The high flats are famous ....Craiglang, Still Game, Jack and Victor live there..



I passed @Pat "5mph" favourite bike counter as well.
3,600 already this year.
Great numbers considerin nug many people use the gate a few yards up the road.


Afternoon edit. I wasn't in long and was asked to pick up a couple of things from the shops
Hybrid + panniers and off again


----------



## Donger (12 Jan 2019)

A Saturday morning ride for me for a change. 27.8 miles out to Arlingham and the far end of Frampton and back. A bit breezy, but the rain just about stayed away. The roads were filthy though, with slippery mud all over them. Had a great wildlife encounter this morning, as I rode through Elmore. At the far side of a field to my left, a fox was scampering along at exactly the same speed as me for about 30 seconds, so I had a really good view of him, with his brush flying out behind. Made my day. A few pictures:
1.Newnham on Severn (& Forest of Dean beyond) seen from the Old Passage at Arlingham:




2. The church at Newnham:




3. The Gloucester & Sharpness Canal at Frampton on Severn:




Oh well, that's it from me. Cheers,
Donger.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jan 2019)

Excellent XC ride today ,20 miles on my hard tail following SinL ..shattered.
I was just starting to cramp with 2 miles to go..
then had to go to work to sort a flood..


----------



## chriswoody (12 Jan 2019)

So whilst the South of Germany has been experiencing record snowfall, here it has just been incessantly raining for weeks. So with full waterproofs on, I decided to head out today and give my new Gravel Tyres a test. I headed of into the forest, just to west of my house, and spent a happy fifteen kilometres meandering over a combination of gravel Tracks, dirt tracks, cobbles and sand. Navigation was challenging, with no two maps agreeing on which paths existed, so it was a case of keep heading west over anything that looked vaguely possible to get through. The only obstacles to hinder me were the large patches of sand I encountered from time to time. After reaching the next town I crossed the river and took the National cycle trail that follows the south side of the river home. Again it was a combination of single track and gravel roads. Great fun was had despite the teeming rain and I needed hosing down before my wife would let me back in, I was absolutely plastered in mud!

In total it was 34km with an average speed of 18.1km and a maximum of 28km which was on one of the short sections of road. Overall I'm dead impressed by the tyres and the way it transforms my old Super Galaxy into a gravel bike. I've had a lot of fun and it's opened up a whole new world of possible routes for me.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2019)

Out on the Giant this morning and the forecast warned it would be breezy, but blooming 'eck!
I'd sort of half formulated a plan to head out into the "breeze" to Otley with the theory I'd have a nice tailwind virtually all the way back.
Coal Road and Red Hall Lane were slow going, but the sprint down the A58 was better, then Whin Moor Lane to Shadwell and the climb up to Slaid Hill lights were frankly a bit of a grind. I stuck with it though and turned left onto Wigton Lane for the run to Alwoodley Gates, still into the wind. 
I was making slow progress even on the drop down to the traffic lights and then when I saw Alwoodley Lane was closed for roadworks the decision was made - Otley was cancelled! 
I turned round and headed back along Wigton Lane, now wind assisted and where I'd been struggling to maintain double figures heading the other way, I was now bowling along at over 20mph while trying to plot an alternative route in my head.
Left at the end onto Wike Ridge Lane and through the dip, then another wind assisted shove along Tarn Lane all the way to Scarcroft, where Ling Lane took me back to the A58 for the downhill run to Collingham.
I briefly stopped on the edge of Bardsey for a pic by the sign for the _ABC thread_ and then deciding that any lingering plans for a metric half were out of the window, turned into the village for a couple of pics, outside the church and The Bingley Arms, England's oldest pub:







Back on the bike and out to the A58 and on to Collingham (another _ABC_ pic), before deciding I'd had enough of muppet drivers (more of this later) and it was time to get onto some quieter lanes. 
For reasons that aren't entirely clear, I chose to ride up the Col de Jewitt Lane. 
My fitness has definitely taken a dip over the last few months, but I hauled myself up the first section, passing a couple of MTB'ers, and popped my lungs back in as I took every last drop of respite from the very slight dip / level section that followed before it ramped up again.
There is a bale out onto Compton Lane about 50 yards shy of the summit, but being obstinate I ground out every last inch of the hill, before the sheer pleasure of the slight drop over the crest.
Jewitt Lane is then generally gently downwards between the fields for a good mile or two which gave me an opportunity to recover, but now I was being blasted by a solid side wind at every gate and gap in the hedges.
Enough was enough and as I climbed up onto Holme Farm Lane I decided it was time to head for home. This meant riding into the wind for a bit, then more side wind shenanigans along Milner Lane before the drop into Thorner.
Once in the village I nearly took Carr Lane, but decided I'd instead straight up Sandhills - I'm not going to get fit taking the easy option am I?
It wasn't pretty, but it wasn't as bad as I'd feared, although I did get passed by a couple of groups of riders on the way.
Skeltons Lane was into the wind (again), but then I got a bit of a push down Coal Road and the local roads to home.

*21.72 miles* in *1h 53m* at just *11.4 mph* with *1,177 ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *4.0°C*

It would have been nice to get another point in the half century challenge, but it just wasn't happening today.
It seemed like a bit of a grind at the time, but it's probably character forming or something and at least I got out for a couple of hours.
That looks unlikely for tomorrow as with even stronger winds of 30-40 mph forecast any Sunday cycling will be on the turbo trainer. 

I don't know if today was just one of those days, but I genuinely lost count of the number of close passes and general cockwomblery by drivers out there today. If I had cameras on the bike I could probably keep the local constabulary busy for a week. 

Anyway - to end, the map:


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Jan 2019)

I am attempting a Round the Year Randoneurs Award which entails completing at least a 200km ride in Audax time every month, 12 months in a row. If you skip one (even if it’s your 12th) you start from scratch again. I am entered to do a ride at the end of this month, but as there is the slight possibility we may get hit by the Scandanavian Snow Bomb, I thought I would be cautious and do one today in case. (I am 10 months into the challenge) For what was forecast to be a dry and warm day, it chucked it down for the first 6 hours! Lucky it was warm. This ride wasn’t scheduled or planned, so earlier in the week I had done 2 hard turbo sessions, hand dug ditches for 2 days and done tree and hedge work for 2 days. I was exhausted before I even got on my bike this morning at 06:00. How I got round today is anyone’s guess.

The Spa Cycles Elan slacking up against a fence again.




Informative




Allo allo. This morning I saw a tink p*ssing by.




60km headwind accross Salisbury Plain today. Exhausted.




Rest up




Le carte.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Jan 2019)

Since I dislike hills, I figured that for 2019 I'd try and do more of them, focusing on elevation gain rather than distance. Anyone who lives along the Thames will know how flat it is, so climbing is done via a series of shorter hills, typically 30-60m climbing on each. Anything bigger means a longer ride to the Surrey Hills etc etc.
This morning was 18 miles with 332m gained, pathetic!!

On the plus side, I've just invited myself on a work colleagues ride into Wales, which promises @ColinJ levels of climbing


----------



## DCBassman (12 Jan 2019)

First proper ride on the modified Trek, and a great success it is too. Forgot camera again...
Familiar NCN27 route via central Tavistock, NCN270, then out to Clearbrook on 27 itself.
Given that I'm riding a bike 10lb heavier than before, I was going to see if the revised gearing could get me up the Col de Leg O'Mutton any better than the 2 stops I managed a few weeks ago. Switching it right down to 28/34, I actually pedalled all the way up in one go! Yay! Mind you, felt like I only just survived it...Then on out to Clearbrook and return. Descending was much more fun than on the Scott, mainly due to more confidence in the much more powerful brakes. Full four-finger levers can do quite a job on V-brakes!
And so comfortable on the big City Jets.
So much more fun than the Scott that I'm seriously considering doing similar things to the Claud Butler so that both my bikes are this much fun.
Anybody want a flat bar roadie?

Edit: 17.7 miles, 8.9mph, overall climb 675ft.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jan 2019)

Today's ride was a multi-purpose trip - I had a pair of Aftershokz headphones delivered earlier in the week thanks to Premium Bond prize money, so why not test out how much battery and data conusption they take out of the phone while streaming some radio, and at the same time get a bit of food & drink in for the weekend.

There was no hurry so I used the Voodoo to do a mixed on/off road route starting out heading in the 'wrong' direction to get to the first off road section of Candlet Track, then in to Felixstowe where I picked up a very slow puncture somewhere on the second off road section of Hyams Lane - so slow I could still do another 3 miles after I felt the rear tyre going soft to pick the spot by on the seafront to replace the tube while sat on a bench. Once fixed, I carried on into the Town centre and back along the seafront following my commuting route before cutting back inland to get the shopping. After that it was up into Walton & across the A14 to start the run home which was mostly off road again along a bridleway that follows the Dock rail freight line and then up through Christmasyard Wood to Trimley. Normally I'd use the Keeper's Track/Gaymer's Lane bridleways, but the railway crossing point is closed off due the dualling of the line to accomodate extra freight traffic adding a 3 mile detour to a very pleasant, slow paced ride.

Just for info - 2 1/4 hours out in total (including shopping, stops & puncture fixing), 55mb of data used streaming 5live on BBC iPlayer radio app and 15% battery used with Bluetooth connection for the headphones (Moto G4 phone) plus the ride stats below


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Since I dislike hills, I figured that for 2019 I'd try and do more of them, focusing on elevation gain rather than distance. Anyone who lives along the Thames will know how flat it is, so climbing is done via a series of shorter hills, typically 30-60m climbing on each. Anything bigger means a longer ride to the Surrey Hills etc etc.
> This morning was 18 miles with 332m gained, pathetic!!
> 
> On the plus side, I've just invited myself on a work colleagues ride into Wales, which promises @ColinJ levels of climbing


Hmm I am looking at sportive this year with over 9000 feeet of climbing - you're not going to be interested then?!


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jan 2019)

Last night we went to the cinema, then for a drink, so I left my car at work.
This morning we rode in th pick it up. Had we have gone the direct way it would have been 6 miles, but we went via a Great Shelford and it turned into 18 miles.

We were on solos too. I couldn’t be bothered to put the tandem on the car...






Coming out of Harston toward Newton the barriers on the train track came down




We had our usual bet. Jo said train from Cambridge...... wrong!




It came from London.

So, 18 miles and Strava isn’t playing ball.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jan 2019)

One of my regular routes today to rack up some miles having missed out on a couple of decent riding days. I went round the edge of Shrewsbury to Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Pentre, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Westbury, Nox, Exford's Green and back via Hunger Hill and Lyth Hill.

Quite blustery out but not too cold. There were a few minor showers about so I did get drizzled on for a bit. The first half of the ride was mostly into the wind so progress was fairly sedate. Reaching Crew Green (after Melverley) I had the first of a few stretches with the wind helping which was a lot nicer and I got some good cruising speeds going. As is often the case, the stretch from Westbury to Nox was favoured and I spent most of the 3 miles doing around 25mph. Later on I got a good run into the dip by Westley and hit a new top speed for the knockabout bike of 37.5 mph.

Good to see a fair few other cyclists out and about, and a nice mix too from the serious club chain gang to those just out for a gentle potter round.

33.3 miles today at 13.8 mph average and, as mentioned above, that 37.5 mph maximum.





Sunshine and threatening cloud en route between Shrawardine and Pentre.





The Royal Hill.





Getting blown about a bit at Crew Green. Fortunately I'm turning left at the end of this road.





Another shower rolling across Pontesford Hill.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jan 2019)

Stonechat said:


> Hmm I am looking at sportive this year with over 9000 feeet of climbing - you're not going to be interested then?!



Well I did invite myself to a work colleagues ride in Wales last night. The route he calls a season opener, 8000ft in 70 miles. I can feel lots of Egham/Prune/Tite/Priest Hill reps coming before mid March...


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jan 2019)

A few short commutes over the last couple of days as we have been staying at the other half's fathers place.

Would definitely be able to handle that as a daily commute

https://www.strava.com/activities/2071384894

https://www.strava.com/activities/2075729136

https://www.strava.com/activities/2075729264

https://www.strava.com/activities/2075729950

Also had time to take a cheesy pic of the Robinson outside the college which it gets it's name from;


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2019)

Club ride cancelled because of the 45nph winds that were forecast. So I managed 17 miles before it got too strong, about 20mph I think, but it was raining too. A bit of a workout into the headwinds and I managed not too get blown off in the sidewinds. Despite an average speed of 10mph, I did get a PR on the return with a tail wind.
Still not done a CC challenge distance ride but I did get an entry for the photo comp and went to Astley Green and Boothstown to get me started on the new ABC challenge.


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2019)

Today I was going to attempt getting up the Wyche Cutting and go round to British Camp in the Malverns. Weather was quite mild, but a bit breezy.

Out at ten to seven. When going Malvern way I follow the southern link road and then turn for Bransford. It is a nice route, with a bike path all the way along the busy link road. The problem is that the bit of path between the Carrington bridge and the Powick roundabout is not very good, quite narrow and bad surface. To avoid that section I went Diglis park way, over the river using the new cycle/pedestrian bridge, and then out to the Malvern road in Lower Wick. Much nicer ride. Then to the Powick roundabout to rejoin the link road path.

Once turning towards Bransford the wind was head on, so even down the hill I was having to put some effort to keep my speed. Luckily the road is sheltered once the ramp for Bransford starts, so didn't have to contend with the wind. The sky was starting to clear at this point, and I could see my destination ahead.




So onwards to Leigh Sinton, and then left towards Malvern Link. I took the ascent easy, as I wanted to be sure I would have energy left for the second bit. After Malvern Link the road levels iff a bit going through Great Malvern, and then the climb starts again before turning for the Wyche. I stopped here for a breather and a nut bar, admiring the abbey




As I was setting off again two cyclists in road bikes went past. I followed them, and managed to stay with them for about a third of the way, but I had to drop a gear, and they slowly pulled away. I eventually dropped to my lowest gear, and just spun my way to the top, which I reached without dismounting. The reward was this view of the Severn valley south of Worcester




Then across the cut was Herefordshire




Up to here the hill was shielding the wind, but on the west side riding towards the A449 along Jubilee drive the wind was somewhat annoying at times.

This section is substantially flat, with a small climb to the A449 at the end. The cafe had just opened, so I had a coffee to celebrate the achievement. I wasn't expecting the cafe to be open, so had had a nut bar earlier, otherwise I would have had a slice of cake too.

Once refreshed set off down the A449 back towards Malvern, and then a right for Upton via Welland. This section of the road runs straight down the hill, and I managed a 25mph average down to Welland.

From Upton the way back was the usual Earls Croome, Kinnersley and Wadborough way. Down past Norton church and past Norton Barracks the wind was against me, so the last stretch was quite hard work.

Weather was really mild, and I was slightly overdressed. Loads of other friendly cyclists around today.

Really chuffed with my achievement. Next challenge is going all the way from Leigh Sinton without stopping.

35.3 miles at 12.8mph, and 1600 feet of climbing according to mapmyride.


----------



## Buck (13 Jan 2019)

It's been a while... 167 days to be precise 

Well I know some don't count virtual rides as real rides but stick with me because this was an important one!

Today I rode my bike on the turbo trainer for a 15 minute session. It's been the first time I've been able to get on my bike since the end of July last year when I last rode in the real world (this was for Crohn's & Colitis UK at the Prudential RideLondon 100) 

Shortly after, I became seriously ill and ended up unable to walk, After an extended stay in hospital including sepsis I was discharged and had a few weeks at home but then became acutely ill again and was readmitted via A&E and had major surgery. I now have a stoma and have spent the last few months recovering - something not easy when you have previously been active and generally well.

Today I achieved something that I have only dreamed of for the last few months - riding my bike again. Yes, I know it was only on a turbo trainer but I sat on my bike and turned the pedals and actually felt a step closer to normal again.

So here it is, all 15 minutes and 3.48 virtual miles. Here's to many more.

PS I wish I looked as good as my Strava Avatar!!


----------



## colly (13 Jan 2019)

Buck said:


> It's been a while... 167 days to be precise
> 
> Well I know some don't count virtual rides as real rides but stick with me because this was an important one!
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have been through the mill a bit. Lets hope you continue to make progress.


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2019)

Buck said:


> It's been a while... 167 days to be precise
> 
> Well I know some don't count virtual rides as real rides but stick with me because this was an important one!
> 
> ...


Well done, just keep turning those pedals.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jan 2019)

Buck said:


> It's been a while... 167 days to be precise
> 
> Well I know some don't count virtual rides as real rides but stick with me because this was an important one!
> 
> ...


Well done and I wish you all the best for continued improvement.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Jan 2019)

I always feel guilty what with my lack of photos. Truth is, I don't like stopping. Don't do cafe stops or more than the occasional picture of something I consider worth stopping for! Never mind stopping, I haven't felt much like riding since the Summer. I got out on Christmas Day for a quick ride and decided to do another today.
As a few have mentioned, it felt warm, (I had to take my hat off mid ride!) but was also very windy. Most of the first part was into this wind and as I was on the mountain bike, I really felt it. My road bike really isn't suited to mud as it tends to block up the fag paper clearances.

Whilst heading towards Brewood, I saw a very bright light very low down. This turned out to be one of those mobile kayak things on wheels. Full fairing and looks incredibly fast; velo-something? Wouldn't mind a go in one of those!

I maintained slow but steady progress into the wind and looked forwards to turning the corner only to be hit by more headwind! How does it manage to do this? I did eventually pick up better conditions and speed picked up. 

I was still a lot slower than I remember but this bike is heavy! Solidly engineered to say the least! 25 miles in one hour 45 minutes. By a quirk of fate, I saw that recumbent thing again on nearly the same bit of road but we were going in the opposite direction. I bet he had been further than me though!

Here is a picture of the bike:






It is a 1990 Saracen Kili Flier Comp. This chain and cassette must have got 15000 miles on them, probably more!






The bars area are a proper throwback. The stem is a Softride. It is better than a Flexstem (I like those as well) as it is built around a spring with a parallelogram built around it. This means the bar angle doesn't change as it suspends down. It gives a very smooth ride.

The bar extensions are Profile Durrango Cross Country bars. I got them when the Worlds came to Plymouth back in the early 90s. Now that was a good day!


----------



## BianchiVirgin (13 Jan 2019)

Only three of us for the Sunday club run. Windy as frig and drizzly showers. However, we managed 76km and 1332m of climbing. Happy enough considering.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jan 2019)

Buck said:


> It's been a while... 167 days to be precise
> 
> Well I know some don't count virtual rides as real rides but stick with me because this was an important one!
> 
> ...



Welcome back


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jan 2019)

Buck said:


> It's been a while... 167 days to be precise
> 
> Well I know some don't count virtual rides as real rides but stick with me because this was an important one!
> 
> ...



Great to hear that you're back in the saddle @Buck 

Keep those pedals turning.


----------



## galaxy (13 Jan 2019)

Short local ride. Just too much to do and not enough time. Life sucks.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

Welcome back @Buck 

Onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## derrick (13 Jan 2019)

Had a good ride today.Went out with a mate on his E bike. 56 miles, it's not the milage he would normaly do, 40 miles has been his limit ovet the last 4 or 5 months, was a hard ride as the wind was quite strong and a bit hilly, he found the steep hills easy where as i struggled, the more gentle gradients he struggled and i found a lot easier, has his bike is restricted to 16 mph. at the end of the day we both had a good work out, as usuel we ended in the pub for a couple of beers, we where joined by my better half, she had ridden earlier in the day with one of her mates, so she deserved her gin and tonic x 2
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076052709


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jan 2019)

After yesterday's leisure & shopping outing, I'd planned on having the day at home due to needing to do a bit of maintanance & cleaning on some of the fleet. Unfortunately, the title of the ride explains why an unscheduled trip was required.


----------



## Stonechat (13 Jan 2019)

Club run today
Went to Clandon and back
Was a bit windy in places

Also a newcomer to the rides a toucher younger and fitter

HOwever only just over 40 miles and only 15.3 mph with 1343 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/2075719732

Having done much indoor work, feel I need to step up outdoor rides


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2019)

Another warm day here, drizzle and strong winds though.
I checked the phone at the coffee stop, 20mph winds, no wonder I was pedaling downhill!
Only one of the Belles appeared at the start: I had planned a few tame hills for us, she was up to it.
We went for a loop of Glasgow's south side, both of us coming from the east end.
I was proud of myself that I remembered the hidden lanes, I am normally led along them, today I was the leader 
So, we climbed up to the viewpoint in Queen's Park, back down meandering to Bellhouston park, around the outdoor track just for fun, through Pollock park from the back door  then joining the riverside path to home.
My riding partner came by train from 2 villages further up from mine, she had such a good time that she decided to ride back.
I ended up in Asda again, to pick up a click and collect.
Discovered that they have a return point for many of the online cycling retailers we use, good to know as they are open 24/7.
Great morning out, as usual, here are some pictures.








Those above are from the top of Queen's Park, same spot as last Sunday's, only this time there is no fog, you can actually see the view.
Strangely, it was not windy either for such an exposed place.





My favourite spot riding through Pollock park, shame it's only about half a mile long.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Jan 2019)

Tour of the bars on Saturday

Today I spent about 3 hours on the bike and 4 at the different bars.. AWESOME ride!!






And my second pit stop group..






100 km and 1300 meters of climbing.

Only 140 km behind schedule on the goa for the year.. The climbing goal is on schedule. 1million feet by the end of the year!

*Then Sunday was a bit less... Riding and beer as well.*

Small chain ring recovery and sweating day..

Went out with a slower group so I spent 95% of the ride on the small chain ring to keep things interesting to me..

After we were done…






Trying to catch up with the distance goal.. 120 km behind so far..


----------



## C R (14 Jan 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Tour of the bars on Saturday
> 
> Today I spent about 3 hours on the bike and 4 at the different bars.. AWESOME ride!!
> 
> ...



Aaaaah, Estrella Galicia, can't remember the last time I had one.


----------



## gbb (14 Jan 2019)

Day off today, arranged a phone repair this afternoon so rude not to use a morning eh ?.
27 miles at no great pace on the roadbike, slightly chilly when I went out, stopped half way ish for egg, beans, two toast and a mug of tea, 
Countryside roads, nice and quiet, nothing remarkable seen, just nice to get out there....my OA has been making me achey lately which has curtailed my desire to get out at all.
All good though


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> Aaaaah, Estrella Galicia, can't remember the last time I had one.



Me neither...  but my guess is Saturday..


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Another warm day here, drizzle and strong winds though.
> I checked the phone at the coffee stop, 20mph winds, no wonder I was pedaling downhill!
> Only one of the Belles appeared at the start: I had planned a few tame hills for us, she was up to it.
> We went for a loop of Glasgow's south side, both of us coming from the east end.
> ...




It's quite a sight arriving with one of the free wheel rides in Bellahouston and we all take off for a lap or two of the track.
Long past the age where anyone cares what we look like .
Just enjoying it.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2019)

Two runs this morning .
A quick couple of miles for my Mrs to drop something off then down to Maryhill and Free Wheel north run.
Pleasant trip along the canal to Kirkintilloch and back.
Picture stop at Cadder Wharf ( C ) ✓
20 miles by lunchtime , nice start to the week.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2019)

A get-out-of-the-house angry ride. Not good, only 6.7miles at 8.2mph, so not even a decent speed. And it started to get really cold.
Harrumph.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2019)

DCBassman said:


> A get-out-of-the-house angry ride. Not good, only 6.7miles at 8.2mph, so not even a decent speed. And it started to get really cold.
> Harrumph.


I can't ride angry.
If it's not domestic bliss when I'm about to leave I won't enjoy it.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I can't ride angry.
> If it's not domestic bliss when I'm about to leave I won't enjoy it.


Exactly so. I didn't.


----------



## Old jon (14 Jan 2019)

A brighter morning today, or was that wishful thinking? Anyway it was certainly time for a ride and a good dose of fresh air for the lungs to deal with.

Making plans, deciding where to ride that is, is not easy. And the end product is often very flexible, so with no clear idea of anything at all I pedalled away from home. Knowing that Holbeck would be the first bit of the ride no matter which direction would be ridden later. North and a bit east seemed to be the thought. Cross the river on Crown Point Bridge before a surprisingly quiet wander past the bus station and the start of the ride to Oakwood. There was no excuse to miss Boot Hill ‘cos I was riding the bike with gears today, but that hill is still a bit of a slog. Cross the Ring Road, hmmm, straight on, turn right, or maybe left? Right it was, Red Hall and Skeltons Lanes leading to the first Thorner Lane of the ride and the ride down Sandhills. Through the village and at the bottom of Church Hill turn left onto Milner Lane, which has its own sharp hill that leads to Thorner Lane number two of the day. Not that way, stay on Milner Lane which was surprisingly quiet this morning.



Holme Farm Lane next, into East Rigton and turn right onto Compton Lane. I did not know, till looking at Google Earth just now, that Jewitt Lane goes right as well as left at the crossroads above Collingham. Yup, I knew the road, just not its name. Today it could be called Not Pig Farm Lane. There were arks all over the fields but not a single pig to be seen. Maybe it was the warmth of the arks that kept them out of sight. Anyway, this southern end of Jewitt Lane, almost surprisingly, leads to the third Thorner Lane of the morning. Turn left, sort of heading towards Bramham but when the junction with Thorner Road appears, turn right. To Thorner. The ride up Sandhills did not appeal that much so a right turn onto Carr Lane was taken, for a different direction to travel uphill. On a clear day, and it was, there is a view of Shadwell as the road nears the A 58. Decision time again. Shadwell and the climb of Main Street? Or the mundane ride along the Wetherby Road? Mundane it was, fewer parked cars was the excuse. The Boot Hill whizzz was well earned this morning. Turn right towards the clock and the final four miles of the twenty seven ridden this morning took me home just in time to ring my bell at our lass as she walked along the street to our house. An extra reason to smile!

Unravelled roads


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

Lovely ride out this afternoon to take advantage of the still, dry conditions.

Nothing terribly special, just the usual run to Littleport and back along the Common and Black Bank, but with an extra loop around Parson's lane today. Knee is improving, so time to start upping the distance and spinning a little bit of a bigger gear. Began to run out of steam on the home stretch, but that's to be expected. Farmers were out ploughing, I saw a heron take flight and I had a close pass by a numpty in a Lexus. Gears still need a little bit of tweaking, but they're almost back to where they should be.

Still, 10 very enjoyable miles. And that post-ride  went down a right treat too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jan 2019)

Plans for today have been postponed until the morrow so I got out for a bit of a spin this morning. Just one of my regular routes: Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Cound, Harnage, Cound Mooor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover, Lyth Hill.

It's less windy out than yesterday but colder, which I misjudged as it didn't feel too bad at the start so got a bit chilled on the way round. As a result I wasn't feeling the love later on in the ride but I'm still glad to have been out anyway

24.3 miles at 13 mph average.






View from Lyth Hill at the start. I only took the phone with me this time - this would have been a much better shot with the proper camera.





There was a Red Dragon yesterday and today we have a Saltire at Cound to give an idea of the wind direction and speed.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2019)

derrick said:


> Had a good ride today.Went out with a mate on his E bike. 56 miles, it's not the milage he would normaly do, 40 miles has been his limit ovet the last 4 or 5 months, was a hard ride as the wind was quite strong and a bit hilly, he found the steep hills easy where as i struggled, the more gentle gradients he struggled and i found a lot easier, has his bike is restricted to 16 mph. at the end of the day we both had a good work out, as usuel we ended in the pub for a couple of beers, we where joined by my better half, she had ridden earlier in the day with one of her mates, so she deserved her gin and tonic x 2
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2076052709



Whats the legal position on ebikes and drinking ?


----------



## gavgav (14 Jan 2019)

Dreadful day at work necessitated a ride, instead of my usual Monday night food shop, to get some endorphins going.

Usual route around Shrewsbury, nothing to report, just nice to have an hour of me time and no one making ridiculous demands of me and my team.

11.9 miles


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2019)

It's about time I started posting my rides again.. I've been a bit lazy recently (on posting them, not riding itself!)

A couple of days ago, I joined up with another load of CC'ers on the Sunday London ride.
Parking in Ponders End, near the M25, bike off the rack, and starting the ride in the dark by 07:00.






I rode down the canal banks to near the Olympic Park, then onto CS2 and CS3 into town, where I eventually zigzagged over Tower Bridge, southbound, London Bridge northbound, Southwark Bridge, Blackfriars, Waterloo, and finally Westminster Bridge, northbound, where I rode past the Houses of Parliament and Buckingham Palace to Hyde Park Corner to meet up with 8 or 9 others.






TAXI!!






Once the horses had trotted past, we started our ride around Hyde Park, and then right through the centre of London via main roads and Quiet Roads to Greenwich Park.






Great view from the Wolfe Statue, looking down on the Maritime Museum and beyond.






Riding back down to the Thames was fun, before we flew over the Thames on the cable car to North Woolwich where we (eventually.. really slow service) had coffee and a burger.

Here, we split up, with me riding another few miles with RB58, and Will, were they headed south, and I aimed northish, via The Greenway. Nature had planned that it was directly aligned with a vicious headwind, but it was only for 3 or 4 miles, I thankfully.






Back up a similar route, but with a meander around the Olympic Village before retracing my tyre marks back to the car.






Easy ride, hillwise, with Greenwich Park @ 35 miles, and the cable car flight @ 40 miles 

100km, in great company, but rather knackered as I didn't finish w*rk until 23.00, and bed by midnight before the alarm rang out at 04:45 _<yawn>
_
https://www.strava.com/activities/2075903891


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2019)

I haven't reported a ride myself for a while so here goes.

Today's ride was a bit of a mishmash of roads as I was combining 3 challenges in one ride - 1. Half Century Month; 2. ABC Photo Challenge; 3. Veloviewer tile hunting. The latter found me riding half a mile up each of two roads to collect the tiles 

One good effect of these challenges is riding to places and on roads that although relatively local to me, I have never ridden on before. Today's exploration found Gildingwells, a tiny little village with some quiet roads. As I was heading out of the village I came across one stretch of road with sun low at my two o'clock and a high hedge to my right. The effect was the blackest patch of shadow and sun in my eyes - I could not see the road under my wheels! To this point there had been no potholes and a newly surfaced road so I continued and hoped for the best. Fortunately, no problems. 

Worksop town centre was very busy and I was pleased to get out, but not as pleased as when I had finished the section of A619 passing Whitwell - cars flying past exceeding the speed limit (several times I saw cars braking hard before the 50mph speed cameras) and then when on my approach to a right turn, some muppet decided to overtake me - thank goodness I saw him out of the corner of my eye; all while I had my right arm outstretched, hand indicating my turn. 

Finished the ride without further incident and got home feeling a little tired. This is my first ride in over a week due to illness and I am feeling those missing rides.

52.88 (mostly) happy kilometres / 32.86 miles


----------



## derrick (15 Jan 2019)

Just a short one today, 4 of us got out at 9-30, weather dry not to cold very pleasant country lanes. Whats not to like.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2079871141


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Jan 2019)

With next week looking rubbish, cold, wet and sleety, I took today to get the metric century done. The route planned on Strava suggested 2400ft of climbing in the 62 miles, so off I pedalled into the headwind. Known roads all the way out to Tongham, the up to the Hogs Back into new territory. Rather a bumpy bit of the ride as I went back and forth over the A31 from Rowledge to East Green, then back through Wrecclesham and Waverley.
A very enjoyable ride, home with 63.4 miles done and 3500ft of climbing, so Strava was well off.
My only pause was somewhere near Crondall, I spotted a solar farm and it seemed a good place to pause.


----------



## Stonechat (16 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> With next week looking rubbish, cold, wet and sleety, I took today to get the metric century done. The route planned on Strava suggested 2400ft of climbing in the 62 miles, so off I pedalled into the headwind. Known roads all the way out to Tongham, the up to the Hogs Back into new territory. Rather a bumpy bit of the ride as I went back and forth over the A31 from Rowledge to East Green, then back through Wrecclesham and Waverley.
> A very enjoyable ride, home with 63.4 miles done and 3500ft of climbing, so Strava was well off.
> My only pause was somewhere near Crondall, I spotted a solar farm and it seemed a good place to pause.
> View attachment 447354


Crossing the Hog's Back (A31) is always hard


----------



## pjd57 (16 Jan 2019)

my ride today and yesterday.
I was dropping something off that my Mrs sold on line.
Yesterday I got there and they weren't in at the arranged time.

No problem ,I just went back today.
Any excuse .

I took a five yard detour to go past @Pat "5mph" favourite bike counter as well.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jan 2019)

John B and Pete M joined me for this fairly standard run out by Hillend and the Castlemorton lanes over Longdon Marsh and Bushley for the cafe at The Mythe. We'd been dodging raindrops and trying to keep warm. Dreich. Mrs 26 showed up with her mother just as we were leaving. So then it was the White Rabbit run back. A break in the weather could be seen in the west as the front slowly moved towards us. So the last few miles were a little less damp. Nice easy but mostly social outing. 35 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Jan 2019)

Well that was unpleasant. First wet commute of 2019 this morning, fine misty rain so I left home with waterproof jacket on, and stopped 2 miles into the ride to put the waterproof trousers on. Needless to say the rain stopped after 5 miles...
The journey home, fine misty rain, waterproof coat on. Stopped at 2 miles under T5 Welcome RAB to put waterproof trousers on. After 5 miles at Crooked Billet RAB, torrential rain, blowing a gale, very very wet me
On the plus side, my waterproofs kept me remarkably dry, given how old they are. Re-proofed in Autumn mind so tat seems to have worked.
Going to be a bit more chilly tomorrow


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2019)

If any of you, whilst out and about, see a mojo lying around, it’s mine, send to me please. I’ve ridden 2.1 miles so far this year.


----------



## Old jon (16 Jan 2019)

@User9609 , ninety nine and one half likes for each photograph,

and @CarlP , I found it, its my mojo!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> If any of you, whilst out and about, see a mojo lying around, it’s mine, send to me please. I’ve ridden 2.1 miles so far this year.



I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Jan 2019)

Not much to add we were riding the MTB on paved roads.

Fun under the sun on a chilly day.







Almond trees are blooming…






And a proper finish to celebrate Paco’s 53’s






90 km on that heavy thing… Tomorrow I sure will feel it..


----------



## galaxy (16 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> With next week looking rubbish, cold, wet and sleety, I took today to get the metric century done. The route planned on Strava suggested 2400ft of climbing in the 62 miles, so off I pedalled into the headwind. Known roads all the way out to Tongham, the up to the Hogs Back into new territory. Rather a bumpy bit of the ride as I went back and forth over the A31 from Rowledge to East Green, then back through Wrecclesham and Waverley.
> A very enjoyable ride, home with 63.4 miles done and 3500ft of climbing, so Strava was well off.
> My only pause was somewhere near Crondall, I spotted a solar farm and it seemed a good place to pause.
> View attachment 447354


I used to cycle all round there. Once out f Farnborough Crondall and Well Out towards Odiham were regular routes


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5504759, member: 9609"]are the gutters on the bridge esp for pushing bikes over on ?
(nice planning if they are)[/QUOTE]
I'm not sure what they're there for! Gutters? Ornamentation? But I did use them as you suggested, and pushed the bike along them..
I wouldn't call them wheelchair/disabled friendly either, though. 
Dumb idea, especially as it's in the Olympic Park!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jan 2019)

galaxy said:


> I used to cycle all round there. Once out f Farnborough Crondall and Well Out towards Odiham were regular routes



It's a really nice place to ride, lots of quiet lanes, a few lumps and bumps. Only downside is 20 odd miles to get to them


----------



## galaxy (17 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> It's a really nice place to ride, lots of quiet lanes, a few lumps and bumps. Only downside is 20 odd miles to get to them


That’s either good or very bad. Lol. Depending on your point of view.


----------



## C R (17 Jan 2019)

Beautiful, bright day, so I couldn't waste the chance of a short ride. It had been cold in the morning, but it was 7C by 12, so ideal for going out.

The usual circuit around Hatfield Bank, Pirton and Wadborough. A bit of a headwind on the way back, hard work at times, but lovely views





10.8 miles at 13.9 mph.


----------



## derrick (17 Jan 2019)

Another short one today, the sun was out, but it was cold and windy so kept it to our little loop,
Really struggled in the wind to get the average speed up.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2084669711


----------



## Biff600 (17 Jan 2019)

Just 17 miles today with the lad, it was a bit icy and straight after telling laddo to mind himself, I came off !!!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

Biff600 said:


> Just 17 miles today with the lad, it was a bit icy and straight after telling laddo to mind himself, I came off !!!



Ouch!  Hope it's only a bruised ego and nothing more serious xxx


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2019)

Old jon said:


> @User9609 , ninety nine and one half likes for each photograph,
> 
> and @CarlP , I found it, its my mojo!



Oi! That’s mine, give it back.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jan 2019)

Yesterday's ride, but it was too late and I was too tired to post it last night.

The weather yesterday was dry and bright, even if it was a bit cold and breezy. I decided it was the perfect chance to put into action an EPIC mtb ride plan I have had on the back burner for a little while.

50+ miles with loads of climbing and at least half the ride done off-road (not sure how to work this out accurately but it was a lot) - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29192878






The route included lots and lots of virgin ground for me. I know the tracks as far as the top of the climb from the Castleshaw reservoirs above Delph well, but then as far as Milnrow I only have vague experience from cycling and driving some parts, possibly more than a decade ago . Once into Milnrow and Rochdale it was unknown until I was back on the canal at Castleton, Rochdale. I have walked parts of the canal but really only felt like I was truly back on home ground once I could see the bright store lights of Tescos at Failsworth.

Starting back at the beginning, no ride from my house towards the Saddleworth moors could possibly start any other way than taking in a climb to Hartshead Pike, the first real lump of the Pennines when heading east from Manchester. Just check out that sky!






The downside to that clear sky was the temperatures. Ice Ice Baby! While climbing Lily Lane towards the Pike I did have to dismount at one point due to the ice coverage across the width of the road. Ice remained an issue for most of the ride and meant I had to be very cautious (by my standards) when whizzing down the back lanes as you could never be sure when you might come around a corner to be confronted with ice or hard frost in the road and I certainly didn't want to cut this ride short with an injury. Another problem occurred after I got wet a couple of times early in the ride. Not really a problem for me, I kept warm as long as I kept moving (more on that later), but the water must have got around the cassette/freehub which started to intermittently jam and try to draw the chain round. This cleared up after a while but the issue did return towards the end of the ride as darkness fell and the temperatures began to plummet.






View of Castleshaw reservoirs before crossing the valley and climbing the other side to join the Pennine Bridleway, taken from outside the Saddleworth Hotel. Here I munched a couple of slices of my home-made flapjack, YUM 

My route took me right through the town centre of Rochdale where I found myself playing chicken with a tram. No problem, I hopped the tracks and onto the pavement to allow him to pass, accompanied by much toot-tooting to warn me to get out of the bl**dy way! 
As I rode out of Rochdale and headed towards Rooley Moor the back end of my bike started to feel a bit soggy and after another mile or so I decided it was definitely not as firm as when I started the ride. I was running lower pressures than normal, didn't want battering on such a long ride and also wanted to maximise grip in the icy conditions so decided to pull over at the edge of civilisation and top it up before continuing. Fortunately I decided to spin the wheel and check for anything obvious before pumping in a bit more air and continuing….

Nailed it!











New tube quickly fitted and inflated then last slice of flapjack munched before the journey was resumed. I was flippin freezing by the time I set off again and glad my gloves were still dry and warmish as doing the quick repair had left my fingers numb. 

Rooley Moor just went on and on, it seemed to climb forever, but eventually levelled off, just when I was most exposed to the biting northern wind fighting to push me back the way I had come. Despite the cold I risked whipping off the gloves for a quick selfie while near the top. Also had a pee, which was no fun considering my cold digits fumbling with the drawstrings and other things being similarly cold! 






Time was ticking now and as I came down from Rooley Moor I knew I was likely to be finishing this ride in darkness. Luckily I had thought this might be the case so had thrown my emergency lights in the bag when packing for the trip. Better get a move on....

...but best laid plans. etc. My planning conspired against me here and the slightly contrived route I had plotted for the return towards Rochdale, always trying to minimise time spent on tarmac, didn't actually turn out quite as good as it had looked on the aerial view. From Nangreave and along Cheesden Brook past Birtle turned out to include a bit of a no-go farm yard and track (which I did anyway as I didn't have an back-up option) and a path along the brook that was little more than a muddy cattle trampled path (including cattle!) ending in a steep climb out of the valley to rejoin a semi-decent trail at Scotland Lane. As I carried my bike up the steep path I was beginning to feel the effects of the last 35 hilly miles and freezing temperatures. Not really finished, but knees, feet and hands were hurting due to the length of time spent in the saddle and the low temperatures. Luckily this was the final significant climb of the ride (exactly 200ft from the brook to the top of the climb according to RWGPS) and from here on in, barring some gentle rises, it was downhill all the way home. This was a good job really because even though I still had energy left, if I tried anything more than mild effort on the shallow climbs that followed my grumbling knees soon talked me out of it.
As I rolled down towards the canal at Castleton I passed a small country pub called the Pack Horse and was really tempted to stop off for a well earned pint and a snack, but deep down I knew that if I passed through those doors in my current condition I wouldn't be coming back out until a car arrived to collect me. 






It was just dusk as I got onto the canal and with another 10 or 11 miles largely off-road miles still to go it was a case of head down and get on with it. I had one moment of concern when passing under a long dark bridge near Chadderton. As I approached the exit from the underpass I could see a group of youths all wearing black tracksuits and spread across the towpath in the gloom. Not really scared, but did wonder what their intentions might be as I rode right through the middle of them and not really feeling in great condition for a fight if anything started! I needn't have worried, as I rode past I saw one of them was doing leg stretches on a low wall at the side of the path. I think it might have been the youth section of a running club getting ready for a training run 

It was a relief to finally reach the Tescos supermarket at Failsworth (never thought I would find myself typing that phrase!!! ). Nearly home, but I had to make one last stop and dig out my lights as I had a stretch of road riding ahead. Once on the tarmac I had my only appalling car interaction of the day. A very careless woman in a hatchbackpulled out of a side road on my right then proceeded to drive on the wrong side of the road for 20-30 yards, as she knew I was there, but then turned left anyway, and if I hadn't worked out what she was doing and hit the brakes would have wiped me out  I just don't know what goes through the heads of these people, really!

Final thing of note worth mentioning was a short interaction with nature as I rode along the old abandoned canal from Crime Lake towards Daisy Nook. Something small and furry (rat?) unexpectedly ran out from the side into the dim pool of light cast by my be-seen light. I think my presence must have been a shock for it because it panicked and raced along the canal edge to my left for a good 20ft before darting back across the path and into the undergrowth.
After carefully crossing the busy rush-hour traffic of Oldham Road at Bardlsey Brew I then joined the old railway cycle path for the final mile of off-road cycling before arriving back at the roads of my home town Ashton.

I got home a little over 7hrs after setting out, cold, battered and worn out, but triumphant! I'm pretty sure that is the longest off-road ride I have ever done, by a long way. I have ridden further on the mtb (a couple of 100 milers) but never anything as hilly and challenging as this. Final count on the clock was 53.3 miles (a couple of short missed turns etc) and a low average moving speed of 9mph. I'll forgive my low speed as I always intended to take it easy for a number of reasons. First, I knew it was going to be a long day so didn't want to start too hard and run out of steam far from home. Second, because of the rough terrain and ice I ran lower tyre pressures so took it easy to avoid pinch punctures. Lastly, it was freakin cold so I paced my self to prevent getting too sweaty, having my core clothing dripping wet could have been a disaster when I had to stop.

Anyway, I did it. It was hard and I was just about beat by the time I rolled back onto the drive, but I'm glad I did it.

I slept well last night.....


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Blimey @I like Skol 

That's serious chapeau


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jan 2019)

I decided to ignore the rain radar (looking very wet) and the temperature (it froze in the night). I took to the standard run out through the shelter of the lanes as the headwind was tough. The sky wasn't looking rain free but so far I was. Things were still rain free for me at The Mythe where I had had enough of the wind. Bit of tail wind helped over the next few miles but I could see rain for sure over to the south west and over The Hills where home lies. Nothing for it but to get back come what may now. The gloom was gathering as I rode over the river and I put my lights on not long after. No sign of any rain tho' and as I put my dry bike away I felt very lucky indeed. Strangely when I checked the radar it reported that I should have got wet. How strange but I'll take the actuality. 35 smiles


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

A 10 mile run to and around Littleport for me this morning, same as Monday's ride. What wasn't the same was the rather brisk breeze, which, apart from the last mile home, was either a headwind or a crosswind. Roads were mostly dry, apart from a few wet and slippy bits around Parson's Lane.

Couldn't find my long sleeved base layer, so ended up putting my windproof gilet over my winter jacket instead. Ended up being just right, as it wasn't half  out there.

Was good to get a ride in as I probably won't get the chance till Wednesday, although my right knee is rather cross with me at the moment.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2019)

After a week of man flu and circuit training last night I was in no rush to go out, but the longer I left it the worse I felt.

It was only ever going to be a short ride. From home down Long Road into a chilly wind. I then turned toward Barton. I gave directions to a university cyclist looking to get back to town. He was young and fit, he disappeared off into the distance.

Coming into Harlton there is a patch of wood, maybe half the size of a football pitch. There must have been 20 guns surrounding the trees. I know the pheasants are bred to be shot, but that was shooting fish in a barrel.

Coming back up to Hardwick there were 22 fieldfare in a short stretch of hedge. I know this as they flew off and wheeled back around me, all 21 of them. The single brave one sat in the top of the hedge.

Not too many pictures, too cold to take my gloves off!






15 miles. My toes are cold.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2089172095


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jan 2019)

Cold and damp but 4 of us turned out. Steve E, Pete M, John G and me. Pershore seemed like a good idea so it was out over the River by Strensham and Defford to cross the Avon at Eckington. Then around by the Combertons to recross the Avon at Pershore. Attempts were made to put the world to rights over hot coffee and cake.

We took the run out by Besford Bridge to loop north of Wadborough. At the turn to go south John peeled off for Worcester. We climbed Kinnersley bank before aiming to cross the River at Upton again. Then a standard run back with Steve peeling off for the Three Counties while Pete and I took the usual run back. Despite a wet weather forecast we had very little rain, just a bit of drizzle which made little difference to anything except occasionally my spectacles. 44 smiles.


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Jan 2019)

It was a dreary morning here - misty, drizzly and cold. It started to brighten up late morning though and, as soon as I'd got the bread started, I headed out of the village to have a good look at the weather. Lots of large water-laden clouds but nothing dropping yet.....so I headed out E, onto the D2, into Mauron and on to the start of the V3 Voie Verte. Lots of joggers, dog walkers and a few kids on bikes (always good to see). I cycled S into the wind but made good time down to Trégadoret. Off on the link road to Loyat, then up the D157 towards Kerbois. Gained some height and I could see that a couple of showers had started to fall - but nothing close. I pulled off the D157 after Kerbois and cut down through Kersamson and le Berthois to la Suadraie. Up the D13 through Guilliers, turned R onto the D184 and went up past Bourg Neuf, then turned R towards Esquiniac and onto the last section of my ‘TT’ course. Put the Shaper into 3:8, went round the blind bend in la Suais at 38kph and roared down the hill to la Costuais. Got home still dry. That was 38.66km in 1 hour 54 minutes. And just in time to knock the bread down for the second proving.

That's over 200km on the bike this month - more than I'd expected - and 11 days of potential biking still to go


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jan 2019)

Mega  @I like Skol, that was an epic ride! Also a mega nail you got in your tyre 

[QUOTE 5504759, member: 9609"]are the gutters on the bridge esp for pushing bikes over on ?
(nice planning if they are)[/QUOTE]
Yes, they are: we have some on the cycle paths here, I've seen same in Edinburgh and in Falkirk, near the path to the Kelpies too.

My ride, erm, yesterday because I forgot to post it.
A very cold day, but dry and sunny.
Ice only on easily spotted frozen over puddles, probably black ice on shaded parts, but with my studded tyres I wouldn't know 
I joined Freewhel North at the Green for their Friday ride, 15 of us set out for a short 20 miler.
@flyingfifi joined us too, for a change!
A mellow social ride, the leaders worked extra hard because they were worried one of us would take a tumble over hidden ice.
We took the cycle path to Clydebank, which was fine, but plans to return via the canal were abandoned (I was glad, hate that canal bit), we took the road instead.
On rejoining the path, a couple of back wheels slipped, no offs though.
It is cold only when you stop, the secret is to keep pedaling!
A picture for you, metal art on the west end cycle path from the same artist that made the Kelpies, the big metal horses near Falkirk.





That there is my Boris the ice bike


----------



## JhnBssll (19 Jan 2019)

I managed to turn out for the Saturday cafe club ride for the second week in a row this morning  Since I broke the Roubaix last week and haven't fixed it yet the Oltre got a run out  It's the first time I've ridden it for several months and had forgotten how beautifully it rides. So stiff when you stomp on the pedals and yet it glides over rough surfaces and goes exactly where you point it  Bliss, although now muddy bliss that needs a good wash 

The roads were mostly dry but crikey it was cold, it never really got above a couple of degrees and my toes could certainly tell  It didn't help that one of our group had a recurring puncture and pump problems causing a few longish roadside stops  Fortunately the sun shone and the Suffolk countryside looked splendid.

All in all a thoroughly pleasant 35.3 miles with a couple of thousand feet of climbing taking my monthly total up to 289 miles and 18hrs in the saddle, 107 miles ahead of pace and only 3 weeks in


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2019)

Lie in today after a week of early starts, followed by a morning of mooching around the house listening to Danny Baker & Fighing Talk on the radio. Two rides this afternoon - both of them test rides on my new bike (an On One Pickenflick frame & forks built up as a flat bar with mostly SRAM components) 

There was bright sunshine but a very stiff & cold breeze when I finally went out the first time with it in commuter/road spec for a quick run down to Old Felixstowe and Felixstowe Ferry where the road ends at the River Deben with Bawdsey on the other side



Then back into Felixstowe and along the seafront to the other end of town where the road ends at the River Orwell and the Port's viewing site



Back home from there for a change to the spare set of more robust wheels & tyres I prurchased with the Spa Elan, but have hardly used, just to see how it handles some light off road use (it is sold as a CX frame after all!)



With the exception of adjusting the saddle angle a couple of degrees, there were no changes needed to the set up at all. Kudos to Pedal Power Cycles in Ipswich who did the build from the boxes of parts I'd supplied and got it spot on. Fast & comfortable. 16 miles for first run & 10 for the 2nd.


----------



## Slow But Determined (19 Jan 2019)

Not my ride but my run, ran 10 miles and as it is lighter and smaller than current phone took my old Sony Xperia. Gets back, uploads, fails, apparently since a Strava update recently older versions of Strava will not upload and my old Sony will not accept the latest incarnation of Strava.

Takes me back to the old days when I would set the tripometer in the car to measure the distance and then go on a run with my stop watch, use some crazy formula to work out mph etc. Latterly I could enter it into an excel spreadsheet!!!

Anyway if I go for a ride tomorrow faithful Moto G4 will be accompanying me.


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Jan 2019)

Dull, cold and miserable. 
But that's enough about me. 
At least there was no wind. It has also been very dry. I stopped only once for a photo at Sinton Mill on the delightfully named Ale Water. There is barely a trickle in the mill lade and the river is at summer level.




Untreated lanes like this one are nice and dry but the gritted roads are a slippery greasy mess.
I saw a magpie, the first one I've seen in the borders. They were apparently eradicated locally by gamekeepers.
33.4 miles @ 12.8 mph 2422 feet up 2 degrees C.


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Jan 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Lie in today after a week of early starts, followed by a morning of mooching around the house listening to Danny Baker & Fighing Talk on the radio. Two rides this afternoon - both of them test rides on my new bike (an On One Pickenflick frame & forks built up as a flat bar with mostly SRAM components)
> 
> There was bright sunshine but a very stiff & cold breeze when I finally went out the first time with it in commuter/road spec for a quick run down to Old Felixstowe and Felixstowe Ferry where the road ends at the River Deben with Bawdsey on the other side
> View attachment 447953
> ...



I've done a few rides down to Bawdsey to catch the ferry across to Felixstowe, a lovely area to ride  Bike looks great too, I've heard good things about Pedal Power Cycles - and actually did my work experience there many moons ago when it was under previous ownership and based at the square in Martlesham Heath


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jan 2019)

A tandem ride today. It was more or less a reverse of yesterday’s solo ride. No records broken due to cold and frosty conditions.
Yesterday in Harlton I noticed a sign in a field for the Cambridge Car Club. I looked on their website last night and it was a hill climb type event.
So we stopped by there today. With the frost the normal cars stood no chance, and further up the hill the specialist cars were done by a tight up hill left hand bend. All good fun...
































17 frosty miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2091299628


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

21 mile pootle with our lass to McDonalds and back for a coffee. Why do they stop serving sausage mcmuffins at 10:30? Bloody ridiculous. Anyway their coffee is nice.

Not as cold as I was expecting and no sign of any frost or ice.


----------



## Donger (20 Jan 2019)

A bit chilly in Gloucestershire this morning, but not as cold as I made it look through my choice of attire. A pleasant 41.5 miles on the weekly club ride. The 8 of us went South today and took in two proper hills (Taits Hill near Cam and Middleyard/Selsley) before trying out a new café stop. Thumbs up to the canalside coffee and wine bar in Ebley (the name of which I have already forgotten). A lovely winter ride, extended slightly to avoid a local marathon.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Jan 2019)

I was out on the Tricross just after 11am with Friends from our village David and Suzanne. Lovely ride to York for a coffee stop by Micklegate Bar. Very nippy out, too cold to stop for photos!
33.6 miles with an average of 15.1 mph. Great ride!


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jan 2019)

Finally out to test the newly converted ebike Hybrid using a TSDZ2 below bottom bracket fixed motor – would have been last week but whilst testing the changing of the rear derailleur a spring broke in the gear lever (a Shimano 7 speed gear/brake compo). So new gear/brake lever combination and cables fitted and out on a local hilly 12 mile circuit; even the sun came out to play. Sailed up Chatsworth Grove hill which oddly has no Strava segment then headed to NCN67, by which time it seemed like most of the local population had decided to go out for a walk so it was s l o w going most of the way to Ripley, across the viaduct over the Nidd Gorge




The gear cables are now routed above the bottom bracket using some cable guides from Chain Reaction and an old type above bottom bracket Shimano guide sourced from a bike shop selling on ebay and seemingly designed for bikes with far thinner tubes so cut into two separate parts. The tubes were drilled for rivnuts and the guides bolted in place. The front derailleur is currently out of use as the TSDZ2 comes with one chainring but another apparently can be fitted.

Ebike lights fitted, a set found in a sale with 66% off them so only ££ rather than £££ and which conveniently fit bolted go pro mounts so reasonably secure to the bike. The battery was a cheap find on ebay, seemingly designed for a bike with enough space between the seat tube and rear wheel so instead fixed to the top of the pannier rack; did it rattle so high quality packing from two folded pieces of cardboard pushed under it!

West of Ripley the hilly sections do have Strava ride segments but not ebike ride ones which may explain the increasing ebike records appearing in the wrong activity unless they are reset as ebike. Compared to my PRs the ebike was 48 seconds faster on the first which was the off road section of NCN; 28 seconds on Hollybank Lane and 2 mins 25 on Rawdon Lane. In total 833ft not particularly climbed.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jan 2019)

The things I do for Cyclechat Challenges!

Despite the useless Met Office saying it’s been dry all weekend in Shropshire, it’s actually drizzled for 36 hours non stop! I awoke to mist and said drizzle, so had to use all my stubbornness to get motivated and out for my 50k entry. It might be my last chance in the Month and I don’t like failure.

Donned plenty of layers and waterproof jacket, packing the waterproof trousers just in case and headed out into the murk about 11:30. It wasn’t actually as cold as I was expecting, but the drizzle was the sort of stuff that gets you wet.

I’d not done hills for a while and so chose a climbing ride, following a route which I’ve not done for about 2 years (where on earth does time go?!) 

Started by following the road to Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell, which was heaving with traffic for some reason and had the joy of an old bat dangerously squeezing past me and a car coming the other way, at Pitchford. A couple of minutes later, she came back towards me and so I gave her some gestures and a volley. She could hardly see over the steering wheel and had nose to the windscreen. I’m sure I’ve heard some chat about old drivers that shouldn’t be allowed on the road, this week 

Continued on to Longnor and then began the hard climb up “The Corkscrew” which was a slow slog but made it up without stopping. The drizzle even stopped for the climb, but I was soon back into it on the fast descent to Cardington. 

Pressed on to Gretton and then stopped for some lunch in a gateway. It rained a little heavier for a few minutes, whilst I was stopped, typical, so got cold quite quickly and decided to get back moving again after just a sandwich.

There is a short downhill section to follow, but then a long slog of a climb up to Church Preen and Kenley, continuing up to the church and farm, where I came across a major road blockage.......sheep being herded down the lane . They are skittish animals, at the best of times and were a bit wary of me, until the dogs sorted them out. I got a nice thank you from the farmer who was in his truck, for waiting and I then continued to Harnage Grange. On the descent it started to absolutely poor down. Goodness knows where the shower came from, but water was running down the road and I had to stop and don those waterproof trousers I had thankfully packed.

It continued pouring until I pretty much got to Cound, which did nothing for the morale, along with tired legs. More hills meant a real slow slog to Eaton Mascott and Berrington, with the lanes an absolute mud and water bath, before finally some downhill to Betton Abbots and home.

Everything was thoroughly soaked and I was very glad to get home and dry out.

Did I enjoy the ride? In a word, No!

However my challenge ride is in, at 33.1 miles, with 2000ft of climbing.


----------



## C R (20 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> The things I do for Cyclechat Challenges!
> 
> Despite the useless Met Office saying it’s been dry all weekend in Shropshire, it’s actually drizzled for 36 hours non stop! I awoke to mist and said drizzle, so had to use all my stubbornness to get motivated and out for my 50k entry. It might be my last chance in the Month and I don’t like failure.
> 
> ...


At least you got out. I set the alarm, woke up, had a look at the temperature and got back to bed. I've already done two 50k rides this month, so no reason to go out for a ride I wouldn't enjoy.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jan 2019)

A quick leap over the fence from "Mundane News" to post a few pics from today. BRRRRRRRRR! Still warming up next to the fire....glass of red and a bit of snooker, anyway i digress....





.... somewhat of an 'inland waterway theme' to todays ride on the way back home.




Don't know how many CC'ers are into canals but certainly something tranquil about them even when near town centres, as here a stones throw from middle of Chester.




I guess above photo its where they still repair or make canal boats?
Below looks like a really old canal boat dry dock on the Shropshire Union.




Nearly broke my neck walking over these cobbled bridges in the Sidis it was certainly quite slippy out today and tricky on the toe path where it narrowed and changed from brick to cobble to slimy gravel (wrong bike choice?)




Just splashed out on some gloves as mitts didnt cut it today but, as always, good to get out and blow the cobwebs off!


----------



## gavgav (20 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> At least you got out. I set the alarm, woke up, had a look at the temperature and got back to bed. I've already done two 50k rides this month, so no reason to go out for a ride I wouldn't enjoy.


Yep, a day I definitely wouldn’t have ridden on, if it wasn’t for the challenge. Shows what a good idea they are, for getting people out riding!


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2019)

I went out today about 3pm after a lot of procrastination, got all the gear on and went out on the MTB up and over The Ridgeway, towards East Isley along some tracks I’ve never ridden before. I went looking for my mojo but didn’t find it. Feckin cold it was n’all, nearly came home after 2 miles. Ended up riding about 13 miles. Got muddy. 

I have just realised, I don’t know why I hadn’t cottened this before but when I’m out on the trails I don’t get pissed off with people, car drivers etc, I hardly see anyone, I’m going to try and go out on the MTB more often. 

Anyway here are some photos, I know you like a piccy or two.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2019)

As you've already heard from @gavgav, it's been a miserable, damp, misty day here. I had a slow start to the day, finished off the work I've been doing on Gav's carbon bike (it's had a check over, various adjustments and a new chain + gear cables), then mid afternoon finally got enough enthusiasm together to head out for a ride.

I kept to a well known route: Out to Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Cound Stank, Berrington, Condover and back over Lyth Hill.

It was quite busy on the way to Condover but quietened down after the village. A Tesco delivery driver thought it a good idea to stop blocking a junction while he checked his phone which was a little irritating, then after that it was pretty uneventful until I got near Allfield where I found a couple of sheep loose on the road. The one managed to get back into the field but the other sprinted off down the road for quite some distance before diving through a hole in the hedge, leaving handfuls of wool caught on thorns.

I thought the main road might be busy with people heading back from a day out and this proved to be a good assumption so it took a while waiting for a gap to cross the A49. I got back just as it was going dark.

Quite a few people out walking today. Very few out on their bikes, in fact I think I only passed two or three during the whole trip.

24.5 miles this time at 13.6 mph average.

No photos as it was such a gloomy day.


----------



## derrick (20 Jan 2019)

A little 24 miles with the other half, left it till lunch time when the sun came through, About 6 degrees. so not to cold, She sat on my wheel the whole way round, Nice ride ending at the pub for a lovely pie and mash washed down with three beers, Luvvly jubbly. Perfect end to the ride, We did have to ride home in the dark, but it's only 3mins away.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2091901357


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jan 2019)

Bitterly cold overnight in this corner of Suffolk - it got down to -4.5°C. By the time I got going the skies were mostly clear with bright sunshine with little wind, but there was still some frost in the shaded verges and the duck pond in Rushmere St. Andrew was still frozen over at 2:30pm as it had been in the shade for most of the day...



Other than that, just a 35 mile up & down route around the villages to the east & south east of Ipswich with a slow puncture needing the tube to be replaced (picked up somewhere just before or after the above picture was taken) and the first appearance this year of snowdrops


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> At least you got out. I set the alarm, woke up, had a look at the temperature and got back to bed. I've already done two 50k rides this month, so no reason to go out for a ride I wouldn't enjoy.


Well I looked at the temperature and instead rode the Wattbike Atom, indoor Smart trainer. and i do have it indoors so no having to go to cold garage


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Jan 2019)

Rainy weekend here in Malaga so there was no riding for me, come on it rains so little that is not worth it going for a ride when is wet and cold, had enough of that when I was in Belfast.

My last ride was on friday and it was a short 40 km ride with 800 meters of climbing on the MTB, there was some walking involved but I think I am getting better at it, read my words, I think.. Everyone riding with me trying to sabotage my breaks so I stop breaking on the downhills so much 

But since my life depends so much on cycling and there was something missing in it my son helped me fill that gap with a nice solid design for my taste






What do you think?

My idea behind it is that this logo will go on my business cards, letters and different documents and e-mails. Posible in the back of a jersey in a not to far future when I sit down to design one.

Thoughts?


----------



## 8mph (21 Jan 2019)

I'm in India with my mountain bike, today I rode from Rishikesh to Neelkanth. I made the trip a few days ago and its one that I'll probably do again. The first 5km are quite flat, following the Ganges and then it ascends for about 15km. The road is pretty patchy and some sections are stone and dust. The climb up takes about 2 hours going at an easy pace. There are troops of monkeys on the road which isn't usually a problem but today there was a large troop of Langur monkeys on the road and I stopped. I waited for a jeep to pass and followed quickly in the wake of dust. The monkeys had scattered but the large male lolloped towards me before turning back giving me a little adrenaline rush. The mountain roads here are great for mountain biking but there are animals which present a danger including Elephants, tigers, leopards and bears. It's usually safe during the day but I tend to ride between 10 and 5 along roads with some traffic. 
The trip back down the mountain is great, overtaking cars, jeeps and motorbikes on mixed surface, winding mountain roads,bombing past the monkeys and there are a couple of bumps on the way down where its possible to get some air. I'm enjoying riding out here and looking forward to riding a road bike back in the UK too.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

8mph said:


> I'm in India with my mountain bike, today I rode from Rishikesh to Neelkanth. I made the trip a few days ago and its one that I'll probably do again. The first 5km are quite flat, following the Ganges and then it ascends for about 15km. The road is pretty patchy and some sections are stone and dust. The climb up takes about 2 hours going at an easy pace. There are troops of monkeys on the road which isn't usually a problem but today there was a large troop of Langur monkeys on the road and I stopped. I waited for a jeep to pass and followed quickly in the wake of dust. The monkeys had scattered but the large male lolloped towards me before turning back giving me a little adrenaline rush. The mountain roads here are great for mountain biking but there are animals which present a danger including Elephants, tigers, leopards and bears. It's usually safe during the day but I tend to ride between 10 and 5 along roads with some traffic.
> The trip back down the mountain is great, overtaking cars, jeeps and motorbikes on mixed surface, winding mountain roads,bombing past the monkeys and there are a couple of bumps on the way down where its possible to get some air. I'm enjoying riding out here and looking forward to riding a road bike back in the UK too.



Oh come on! Where’s the photos?


----------



## C R (21 Jan 2019)

Stonechat said:


> Well I looked at the temperature and instead rode the Wattbike Atom, indoor Smart trainer. and i do have it indoors so no having to go to cold garage



But some might say that's cheating!


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Jan 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Rainy weekend here in Malaga so there was no riding for me, come on it rains so little that is not worth it going for a ride when is wet and cold, had enough of that when I was in Belfast.
> 
> My last ride was on friday and it was a short 40 km ride with 800 meters of climbing on the MTB, there was some walking involved but I think I am getting better at it, read my words, I think.. Everyone riding with me trying to sabotage my breaks so I stop breaking on the downhills so much
> 
> ...


Logo looks good, I think I would get rid of the apostrophe and either put a space in between each word or used a different colour for 'cycling'.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jan 2019)

8mph said:


> I'm in India with my mountain bike, today I rode from Rishikesh to Neelkanth. I made the trip a few days ago and its one that I'll probably do again. The first 5km are quite flat, following the Ganges and then it ascends for about 15km. The road is pretty patchy and some sections are stone and dust. The climb up takes about 2 hours going at an easy pace. There are troops of monkeys on the road which isn't usually a problem but today there was a large troop of Langur monkeys on the road and I stopped. I waited for a jeep to pass and followed quickly in the wake of dust. The monkeys had scattered but the large male lolloped towards me before turning back giving me a little adrenaline rush. The mountain roads here are great for mountain biking but there are animals which present a danger including Elephants, tigers, leopards and bears. It's usually safe during the day but I tend to ride between 10 and 5 along roads with some traffic.
> The trip back down the mountain is great, overtaking cars, jeeps and motorbikes on mixed surface, winding mountain roads,bombing past the monkeys and there are a couple of bumps on the way down where its possible to get some air. I'm enjoying riding out here and looking forward to riding a road bike back in the UK too.


Some piccys please!


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jan 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> Logo looks good, I think I would get rid of the apostrophe and either put a space in between each word or used a different colour for 'cycling'.


Good logo but 'Wheres me bleedin' bike?' as Alan Sugar would say.
"Cycling" always offers up the opportunity of a stylized person on a bike using the 2 Cs as wheels (look at Sean's graphic top of page) which could work well contained below the mountain? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Jan 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good logo but 'Wheres me bleedin' bike?' as Alan Sugar would say.
> "Cycling" always offers up the opportunity of a stylized person on a bike using the 2 Cs as wheels (look at Sean's graphic top of page) which could work well contained below the mountain? Just thinking out loud.


Thanks for the feedback... Collecting all the info and see what I can do tonight. Also posted on the research questionnaire forum to not clog this one.


----------



## cosmicbike (21 Jan 2019)

Stonechat said:


> Well I looked at the temperature and instead rode the Wattbike Atom, indoor Smart trainer. and i do have it indoors so no having to go to cold garage



I also looked at the temperature, the heavy frost and the gentle but bitter wind at 0700 this morning. Then rode home from work Must buy some woolly gloves, the fancy winter ones only get my hands warm after 5 miles at -3C.


----------



## Ian H (21 Jan 2019)

It was remarkably benign weather yesterday. I rode my Valley of the Rocks 200 just to check the rocks were still there. AUK gives 3,800m of climbing, so it wasn't fast, but I got home in just over eleven and a half hours. Walking a bit more slowly today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jan 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Rainy weekend here in Malaga so there was no riding for me, come on it rains so little that is not worth it going for a ride when is wet and cold, had enough of that when I was in Belfast.
> 
> My last ride was on friday and it was a short 40 km ride with 800 meters of climbing on the MTB, there was some walking involved but I think I am getting better at it, read my words, I think.. Everyone riding with me trying to sabotage my breaks so I stop breaking on the downhills so much
> 
> ...



Great start to the logo. 



Spiderweb said:


> Logo looks good, I think I would get rid of the apostrophe and either put a space in between each word or used a different colour for 'cycling'.



You must keep the apostrophe - without it, it will not make sense and/or lose you business from people who think you can’t use punctuation. I personally avoid any businesses with incorrect spelling/grammar as I always think that if they can’t be bothered to punctuate/spell, etc. correctly then they won’t be bothered about the details in the business. Just my opinion.

If you change the colour of the word ‘cycling’ as Spiderweb mentioned then you won’t need the spaces between each word as it’ll be easy to read. If you’re keeping the text colour throughout, add the spaces. Whatever you do, your potential customer must be able to read the logo at a glance. 



Grant Fondo said:


> Good logo but 'Wheres me bleedin' bike?' as Alan Sugar would say.
> "Cycling" always offers up the opportunity of a stylized person on a bike using the 2 Cs as wheels (look at Sean's graphic top of page) which could work well contained below the mountain? Just thinking out loud.



Agreed, the logo does need a bike! Or a group of cyclists!


----------



## Old jon (21 Jan 2019)

Another cold morning, but the birdbath was still holding water rather than ice. OK, I will pedal.

Once out of doors, it did not seem so very cold. Maybe I was determined to fool myself, an easy task. So, a bit of a wander around Holbeck and out from there heading towards the mostly rising roads to the clock at Oakwood. Traffic was not light for some reason, until well on the way up Roundhay Road. My imagination cannot invent any sort of reason for this, temporary traffic light slowdown or similar? By the time I turned left onto Princes Avenue the density of traffic ( I am saying nothing about drivers ) was about average. Much more fun to ride, though still not exactly on a level road. Despite having ridden four or five miles, I still had little idea of the rest of the route. No matter, but it would be an idea to have open country around me at some stage. Thought for the morning that continued all the way along Street Lane, ‘oh look, the A 61! Let’s turn right!!’ sort of stuff. Undecided is not the best way to ride, for me. But it stayed that way, travelling north towards Harrogate until the lights at Wigton Lane came into view, prompting me to turn right once more. And pedal all the way to Slaid Hill. Turn right and when the lights allow it turn left along Shadwell Lane, which unsurprisingly leads to Shadwell. Keep on Main Street for a while and eventually Gateland Lane appears on the right.



A short stretch of fields on both sides, almost open country. It has been a bit chilly all the way along so far, and most of the rest of the ride is going to be downhill. Usually downhill at the end is good but when it is this cold? Ride the temperature you have, I suppose. Anyway, Gateland Lane turns into Whin Moor Lane, which then reaches the A 58. Turn right yet again for the long descent that is always fun. Riding the fixed means keep on pedalling and I twiddled as quick as I could. Lack of practice had me spinning out at about 26 mph. Not too bad, the fastest I have ever managed, in two years, on this gearing ( 46 x 20 ) is 28 and a bit. Bottom of the hill, another right turn to reach that clock again. For once those awkward lights at the lower end of Easterly Road let me through without having to stop. It is quite a steep pull away from these for the first few yards. Hmm, I remember a different junction here. Not far now to home, and only the recurring roadworks of St Peter’s street to add some variety to the ride to cross the river and zigzag through a corner of Hunslet to reach the streets that lead to home. Eighteen and a half miles, a lot less climbing than it felt like and a grin on my face. Surprisingly good ride.

A small map for a short ride,


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

Sometimes cycling, actually bikes, are a pain in the 'arris. I thought I'd go out again for a quick blast on the MTB again today, to run an errand and to have a go at the ABC challenges. Got all the gear on, went to the bike, the blumen' front tyre is flatter than piss on a plate. Grrrrr. Wheel off, tube out, investigate, there's a tiny hole, so I repair it, check tyre find thorn, job done replace and pump up. Down it goes again, tyre off, tube out and check, there are two more tiny holes one a seam, sand down and patch, pump and check, one patch doesn't work, try again success, one hour after I originally want to go out I'm finally away.

So a grey day, but a bit warmer than yesterday I ride to Blewbury, Aston Tirrold where I go to find the sign posts as per ABC challenge, stop for a cuppa and sarny at the cafe in Cholsey and head back, discovered some new tracks too, all the bridleways are wet and stick, riding was slow and challenging in places.

Some piccies.





Tim Henman lives in this villgae






Don't see many of these.





Just in case I couldn't find the village sign.




Found it.





Nearly home.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5504759, member: 9609"]are the gutters on the bridge esp for pushing bikes over on ?
(nice planning if they are)[/QUOTE]
@Littgull and I encountered something similar last year on a bridge over a local railway line. Very handy, especially because of how steep the steps are!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Rainy weekend here in Malaga so there was no riding for me, come on it rains so little that is not worth it going for a ride when is wet and cold, had enough of that when I was in Belfast.
> 
> My last ride was on friday and it was a short 40 km ride with 800 meters of climbing on the MTB, there was some walking involved but I think I am getting better at it, read my words, I think.. Everyone riding with me trying to sabotage my breaks so I stop breaking on the downhills so much
> 
> ...



As others have said, good start. And I'd have the word "cycling" picked out in yellow. Because that's generally a colour that a lot of people will associate with cycling.

Other thing that gets me is the spacing of the letters - it's very squashed together and hard to read. I'd suggest making your logo wider than it's tall if you want to keep all the words in a single line.

And yes, where's the bike?  Instead of mountains, how about a stylized bike facing upwards on an incline. It would imply lots of "going up" bits


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2019)

Not too bad out this afternoon so I took the chance to get some miles in. I opted for a lumpy route this time: Lyth Hill, Exford's Green, Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Walkmills, Dudgeley, Hollyhurst, Longnor, Condover and back the short way.

A pleasantly uneventful ride for the most part. It is fairly cold out and the cloud got thicker through the ride until around Dudgeley it started raining which persuaded me to push on a bit on the way back. Fortunately the wind was behind me for most of the last 10 miles which made up for it being wet.

I had a fairly long wait for a gap in the traffic to join the A49 but when it came it was a big gap so I didn't get bothered too much by other vehicles for this stretch.

A good number of people out walking again and only two cyclists, although to be fair at least half of the route I used doesn't attract many cyclists even in the height of summer.

26.6 miles at 12.5 mph average.









A couple of shots from Lyth Hill. Not too bad although a bit cool and cloudy.





Later on at Dudgeley, the weather is closing in. At least I'll have a tailwind after crossing the main road and turning northwards again.


----------



## Jon George (21 Jan 2019)

A bit of a pootle out to Newbourne and Waldringfield Heath to de-stress today. Managed to get a pic at the heath where the sun and a jet's contrail produced an effect of a falling firework. 






Oh, and yesterday's ride to the pub produced the strangest yell from a car-driver I've ever had. (The worst/best to date had been : 'You 'effing idiot!' - for no discernible reason.)
As a driver passed me, he lent over to the open passenger window and furiously yelled:' Get on the pavement!'

Priceless.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jan 2019)

Jon George said:


> A bit of a pootle out to Newbourne and Waldringfield Heath to de-stress today. Managed to get a pic at the heath where the sun and a jet's contrail produced an effect of a falling firework.
> 
> View attachment 448339
> 
> ...


We passed in the Warren Heath area this afternoon as you were heading for St. Augustine's Roundabout 

I do enjoy an extended weekend off work, especially with the weather as good as it has been for the past couple of days - once the frost's lifted and it's warmed up a bit that is! Out again this aftrenoon on the new On One for a proper test ride - 40 miles on a fairly flat run out to Claydon and back in some glorious sunshine and light winds.










https://www.strava.com/activities/2093984003


----------



## pjd57 (21 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Not my ride but my run, ran 10 miles and as it is lighter and smaller than current phone took my old Sony Xperia. Gets back, uploads, fails, apparently since a Strava update recently older versions of Strava will not upload and my old Sony will not accept the latest incarnation of Strava.
> 
> Takes me back to the old days when I would set the tripometer in the car to measure the distance and then go on a run with my stop watch, use some crazy formula to work out mph etc. Latterly I could enter it into an excel spreadsheet!!!
> 
> Anyway if I go for a ride tomorrow faithful Moto G4 will be accompanying me.




Had nothing but trouble with a Nokia as it kept missing bits of rides.

Back to a Moto.
Perfect.


----------



## User6179 (21 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Not my ride but my run, ran 10 miles and as it is lighter and smaller than current phone took my old Sony Xperia. Gets back, uploads, fails, apparently since a Strava update recently older versions of Strava will not upload and my old Sony will not accept the latest incarnation of Strava.
> 
> Takes me back to the old days when I would set the tripometer in the car to measure the distance and then go on a run with my stop watch, use some crazy formula to work out mph etc. Latterly I could enter it into an excel spreadsheet!!!
> 
> Anyway if I go for a ride tomorrow faithful Moto G4 will be accompanying me.



Connect phone to PC and save the GPX file to PC, then upload file manually to Strava.


----------



## Slow But Determined (21 Jan 2019)

Eddy said:


> Connect phone to PC and save the GPX file to PC, then upload file manually to Strava.



How do you find the gpx file on Android, it won't let me log back into the old version of Strava. I will have a fair bit of time to do this, see my next post.


----------



## Slow But Determined (21 Jan 2019)

My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.

I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph. 

I am sent sprawling across the tarmac suffering cuts and pain to my knee, hip and elbow. I could feel my head, inside my helmet, bouncing over the road surface. I am so glad I wear one as otherwise that would have been my head.

Ambulance takes me away, police kindly organise a van and take my bike home, a quick glance tonight shows the back wheel now a funny shape, not had the heart nor nor the inclination to check out the bike properly.

Will need to check house insurance tomorrow for legal expenses as the driver admitted to both myself and the police who turned up he didn't see me because of the sun, to which my argument would be if you can't see slow down or stop at the roundabout and make sure it is safe to go.

Anyway in a good deal of pain now so a couple of paracetamol and off to bed.


----------



## C R (21 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...


Awful experience, hopefully the injuries are not too serious and you will heal quickly.


----------



## User6179 (21 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> How do you find the gpx file on Android, it won't let me log back into the old version of Strava. I will have a fair bit of time to do this, see my next post.



Yep, I couldn't log in either, just connect the phone to PC usb and set phone to hard drive, find the the phone on PC and open the strava file, should be a list of GPX files, log in to your Strava account on strava website and upload the file, takes 30 seconds to do once you know how to do it. 

if you want to keep using the old phone just find any tracker that still works on it and follow the above to upload to strava.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...



Ouch! 

I can't "like" your post, but really do hope you mend quickly xxx


----------



## User6179 (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...




Thats crap, so avoidable as well, if they cant see why plough on, anyway hopefully you will not be too sore in morning.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.



Ouchy !!!
Sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you for good healing. 
Meanwhile, completely rest for a few days. Don't try and do stuff until your body starts to settle.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...



Ouch. GWS. Hope the driver stopped? Maybe not at the front of your mind, but don't forget to record/photo all your injuries and keep records of the bike damage etc. There's a decent thread on here somewhere....


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Ouch. GWS. Hope the driver stopped? Maybe not at the front of your mind, but don't forget to record/photo all your injuries and keep records of the bike damage etc. There's a decent thread on here somewhere....


Stickied at the top of commuting.


----------



## Slow But Determined (22 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Ouch. GWS. Hope the driver stopped? Maybe not at the front of your mind, but don't forget to record/photo all your injuries and keep records of the bike damage etc. There's a decent thread on here somewhere....



Thank you to all for your kind words. Have woke up very early in a world of pain today.

In my confusion on last night's post I forgot to pay special mention to the two red cross ladies who were passing and also a St John's ambulance who were passing who looked after me until the emergency ambulance arrived, well two actually and a doctor who was passing. At one point I think I had nine health care people with me. 

The driver was remorseful and was apologising and I think, again confused, had admitted to police he didn't see me. I will need to check with police today if they have taken any action, do they routinely btreathaylise, I am not sure.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...



Get well soon.


----------



## Littgull (22 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> @Littgull and I encountered something similar last year on a bridge over a local railway line. Very handy, especially because of how steep the steps are!
> 
> View attachment 448305


 Last week I did a 17 mile loop from Littleborough to Slattocks and back via Newhey and Dunwood Park. I could certainly have done with the 'bike assist runner' that @ColinJ and I used near Todmorden. It was quite a heave as I lifted my bike up and down the Bridge steps over the tram line at Dunwood Park.


----------



## Threevok (22 Jan 2019)

Littgull said:


> Last week I did a 17 mile loop from Littleborough to Slattocks and back via Newhey and Dunwood Park. I could certasinly have done with the 'bike assist runner' that @ColinJ and I used near Todmorden. It was quite a heave as I lifted my bike up over the Bridge steps over the tram line at Dunwood Park.
> View attachment 448422



Pfft

You could ride over that mun


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...


It won't help the pain but get a legal claim started straight away.
Bike , clothes , loss of earnings it all adds up.

Hope you're ok , and best wishes for the bike.

As for the police taking action, when I was knocked off last year, driver admitted it was totally their fault.
Police decided it was " driver error " but took no further action.


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.



Ouch. GWS.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jan 2019)

a very slow ride that started off with a walk out my street . Small amount of snow with ice under it.
I usually only need to walk a few minutes to the nearest bus route that has been gritted , but this morning they were covered in very icy slush. So it was a walk to Maryhill road then on to a wet slushy bus lane.
Choose the busiest roads I know into the city and across to Pollokshieds via the South City cycle path which wasn't great .
A light covering of snow on most of it so I opted for the road in places.
Then on to the east end of the city again via bus routes rather than cycle paths.
Thankfully the snow had stopped and had barely reached a lot of the city.
Back home via Cowcaddens and Maryhill rd.
Just had to walk the last short bit into my street.


----------



## Donger (22 Jan 2019)

A ride of two halves today. For most of my ride out to Frampton on Severn it was raining ... a cold, chill-you-to-the-core type of rain, with muddy, slippery roads making it doubly miserable. Frankly, I wondered what the hell I was doing it for. Then I met a familiar face coming the other way, and it stopped raining momentarily while I was chatting with a fellow cyclist. After a bit more light rain I got to Frampton:




It started to brighten up after that, and so did my mood. Don't think I've ever taken a picture of the tythe barn in Frampton before, so I put that right. That's my trusty old number 2 bike in the foreground. It had been rather overlooked lately:




I called in on the canal basin at Saul Junction on the way back, and got this shot of the actual canal junction (The Gloucester & Sharpness Canal and the Stroudwater Canal):




It ended up being a really nice little 22.3 mile ride in the end. Nice to give the old bike a run out too. (Remember a bike is for life, not just 'til you get an n+1 for Christmas).
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jan 2019)

A mere 10 miles for me today, to ALDI and the High Street, too busy getting the bathroom ready to plaster for anything else. Good coating of snow outside now, no doubt that'll be nice and icy in the morning. Might be a very short ride tomorrow to keep the 'ride every day' challenge going..


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2019)

Littgull said:


> Last week I did a 17 mile loop from Littleborough to Slattocks and back via Newhey and Dunwood Park. I could certainly have done with the 'bike assist runner' that @ColinJ and I used near Todmorden. It was quite a heave as I lifted my bike up and down the Bridge steps over the tram line at Dunwood Park.
> View attachment 448422


It wouldn't be so bad with a lightweight bike but not great with the heavier bikes we are riding at this time of year. (Cue thousands of people posting that they ride their lightweight 'best' bikes all year round...  I tried that last year and wore 50% through my front wheel rim when braking on steep descents which were covered in salty gritty water. I'm not keen on having that stuff sprayed all over _me _either!)

As for 'my ride today' ... I looked out of my back window at lunchtime and saw blue sky and a few patchy clouds overhead. I was all set to get my bike out when I remembered that wintry showers were forecast so I doublechecked and yes - snow was _definitely _coming. The local hilltops are 150-300 metres above the town centre and the valley is fairly narrow so from down here I can't really see the weather systems blowing in. 10 minutes later there was a white-out which put me off venturing out so I did 45 minutes on the turbo trainer instead. By the time I had finished, the snow clouds had blown on down the valley and it was clear again!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2019)

Threevok said:


> Pfft
> 
> You could ride over that mun


He isn't @I like Skol you know... (I'm not sure that even Skol could ride _up _them but he is definitely crazy (and skilled) enough to ride _down _them! )


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> He isn't @I like Skol you know... (I'm not sure that even Skol could ride _up _them but he is definitely crazy (and skilled) enough to ride _down _them! )


Down on the MTB, definitely (but would prefer it if they were dry).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jan 2019)

I needed a ride today and got one! 

I took the new (to me) Fuji Tread 1.5 out for its inaugural ride (riding it 1.5 miles back from the LBS doesn’t count ). 

I did a little over 28 km and I have to say I’m loving the bike. 

As it’s a cross bike, part of my route was down the canal towpath and I was impressed with how it handled. The carbon fork was far more effective at absorbing the vibrations than I anticipated. 

On the road, the bike was amazing and I beat 6 PRs on Strava without trying. The gear change was so smoooooth... 

It does need new tyres though as the grip on the current ones leaves something to be desired. @steven1988 will be pleased as he’s been trying to persuade me to buy some skin walls for it - apparently they’re very 2019 and would look great with the navy/grey frame and orange accent  Hopefully, I can get some new tyres next month. 

It also may be my imagination, but I found the hills I rode up easier today too. The bike is 1kg lighter than my Reflex road bike, but it shouldn’t make that much difference surely. If I lose more weight from my waist I’ll be able to tell better. Not for lack of trying though. 

All in all, a great ride out. Can’t wait for the next one!


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.


Tough luck - GWS


----------



## steven1988 (22 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I needed a ride today and got one!
> 
> I took the new (to me) Fuji Tread 1.5 out for its inaugural ride (riding it 1.5 miles back from the LBS doesn’t count ).
> 
> ...



You know it


----------



## Vantage (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...




Really can't click on "Like" for this. 
Hope you (and the bike of course) get better soon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Get well soon.


[QUOTE 5511154, member: 9609"]sun had a bit of warmth in it today - cracking day to be in the valleys
View attachment 448481

View attachment 448480
View attachment 448482
View attachment 448483
View attachment 448484
[/QUOTE]
Lovely photos where is it?


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2019)

Back to work tomorrow, so today was catching up with all the things I should have been doing at home instead of riding bikes for the past 3 days. Decided to treat myself in the afternoon though, as the ride title reflects!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Jan 2019)

Keeping to my promise.. Goal for the year.. Went MTB!! Even I called the ride Morning Duathlon. 

Our playground..






Me struggling to not fall down..






One of my friends.. Why was behind me...?






The stronger guy got bored.. Gave him the camera and told him to take pics.. 






Paco came back for a pic..






The 3 amigos !!






Finally at the top..!






At the top there is a sanctuary of some sort inside a cave






After that was a hard ride downhill for me where I am terrified of falling down so I put my foot down a few times.. Overall a great ride..!

40 km and 1150 meters of climbing... Ufff I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Keeping to my promise.. Goal for the year.. Went MTB!! Even I called the ride Morning Duathlon.
> 
> Our playground..
> 
> ...


Lightweight


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

@The_Weekend_Report_Guy that looks like a good craic.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Lightweight



Hey !!! That is the other goal.. 97 kilos after all the holidays.. Ufff.. will be a while before I drop at least 5 kilos.. Goal is 85 by june 2nd when I have a HUGE ride


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> @The_Weekend_Report_Guy that looks like a good craic.



The other guys for sure got more then one laugh out of me.. I am that bad on the MTB.. Is actually funny


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...



Ouch - GWS


----------



## C R (22 Jan 2019)

Cold but beautiful sunny morning. Working from home, so I decided to go for a quick outing at lunchtime.

Unfortunately by this time the clouds were coming in fast, and there wasn't much sunshine. As I was going out onto the main road I missed a pedal, and trying to get my foot in place I ended up hitting the kerb an falling over. Luckily no damage of note to me or the bike, and more luckily I don't think anyone saw it.

Once I picked myself up I carried on to the usual Hatfield, Pirton, Wadborough circuit. 10.8 miles at 14.7 mph.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> Cold but beautiful sunny morning. Working from home, so I decided to go for a quick outing at lunchtime.
> 
> Unfortunately by this time the clouds were coming in fast, and there wasn't much sunshine. As I was going out onto the main road I missed a pedal, and trying to get my foot in place I ended up hitting the kerb an falling over. Luckily no damage of note to me or the bike, and more luckily I don't think anyone saw it.
> 
> Once I picked myself up I carried on to the usual Hatfield, Pirton, Wadborough circuit. 10.8 miles at 14.7 mph.



Oops... 

Glad no harm done.


----------



## C R (23 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5511547, member: 9609"]what a daft thought to have, and it was also possibly my first thought when I had my little off last winter, I remember looking up and down the road mighty relieved that no one was watching.[/QUOTE]
I know, when in reality it would be preferable for someone to see, in case something serious had happened.


----------



## subaqua (23 Jan 2019)

Did anybody go out in the snow for fun last night ? Or was it just silly me .. I looked like the Yeti when I got back in after 20 mins


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jan 2019)

subaqua said:


> Did anybody go out in the snow for fun last night ? Or was it just silly me .. I looked like the Yeti when I got back in after 20 mins


_Fun_ in the _snow?!
_
Don’t be silly.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2019)

My wife appeared through the snow on her (my) Brompton, much to my and the childrens amusement. Apparently she's never going to ride in snow again!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

subaqua said:


> Did anybody go out in the snow for fun last night ? Or was it just silly me .. I looked like the Yeti when I got back in after 20 mins



Snow? What snow? 

If I go out, I'll just disappear without trace into the muddy bog that the roads here seem to have become...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about this. I hope you heal well and that you won't get messed about with the insurance claim.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Jan 2019)

Ice about and the temperature took time to get slightly warmer. The sunshine was tempting so I layered up and took to gritted roads south for Staunton with the northerly run starting through Corse Lawn. At Tunnel Hill I risked the lane (which was fine) to get to Hook Bank. Thence the standard loop back. Cold especially heading north into a light but chilly breeze. 30 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jan 2019)

Brrrr I did the paper round in the car with my lad this morning as I didn't want him out on un-gritted roads at 0630. Needed a ride after dropping dog at vets so over to Dad for a coffee and a natter, then home. Only 7 miles, 2 degrees C but felt so much colder with the wind.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jan 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2019)

A few chilly rides recently.
Today was like a summers day, but considerably colder!






The old railway bridge on the Brampton Valley Way was a bit dodgy, but rideable with caution..






Still frosty in the shade on my way home.. 






Thank goodness the café was serving ice cream 

A few clicks under 30 miles, but who's counting..


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2019)

Cold, Icy, Wet and Muddy out today, but I went on the MTB again to visit the LBS 'cos they got in some MTB tyres for me to look at, so I rode the 3 mile to Didcot and blagged a sign for the ABC challenges. Visited the shop and decided not to buy the tyres, and headed home blagging another village sign again at East Hagbourne. I took a long way home to see if I could find the mojo, and got totally lost on some tracks and footpaths I have never been down before, got really muddy, and I was sliding all over the place, I may have to get those new tyres after all. 

Just over 15 mile today, so at 40 miles for the month so far I have done more than last January. 





Grey wet and muddy






Escept this nice new bridleway, it's only about a 1/4 of a mile.






Any idea what this is? 




Dirty Bike.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Jan 2019)

Morning run to drop off something in Stepps.
So for me that's going from Glasgow NW to Glasgow NE.
I would usually just head in roughly a straight line across the northern fringes of the city but this morning I opted for bus lanes into the city centre and out again.
Had to walk for a bit at both ends once I came off the main roads.







hogganfield ( Huggy ) loch


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Jan 2019)

-3C it was this morning when my lad set off on his paper round, so I stayed in bed Nice and dry so no worries about ice, and I'd found him a nice pair of gloves yesterday so at least his fingers were warm.
After a bit more plumbing, I set off to get some climbing miles in, but stay local. I'm trying to get the Strava climbing challenge done this month, but don't fancy my chances, partly as it's rather flat around here, and partly because w*rk gets in the way...
Slightly warmer when I left at -2C, and I just went over known ground through Virginia Water and Wentworth, finding all the little lumps. Tried to stay at 20m/mile, but failed to do so by my own poor route choice, figuring dropping down Crimp Hill and up Priest Hill would work in my favour, but it was a longer route than I thought.
Paused briefly on the way out through Wentworth, distinct lack of ball whackers out today




Home with 32 miles and 604m climbing. Now at 6004m for the month, no danger of getting to the target 7500m now as I'm commuting the next 5 days which is rather pancake like....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Jan 2019)

Mrs 26 was up for a ride over to The Drum and Monkey. Not far but lunch was the idea. Nice lunch it was too. She then had a brainwave to visit some friends. That meant a bit of a ride ahead. So Queenhill was done in the opposite direction to the rare event when it is done at all. From there we crossed Longdon Marsh, also in the opposite direction to normal. We dodged by Berrow for Camer's Green and then on to Clencher's Mill where a grey wagtail wagged his tail. Onward by Eastnor took us to Petty France and Colwall where we stopped. Our friends welcomed us in and served a lovely cup of tea. Eventually we dragged ourselves away to climb the Wyche Cutting with our lights on. Lovely outing with unexpected miles and friend visit. 33 smiles


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (24 Jan 2019)

Too windy for the road..

Felix wanted to go for a ride so the 3 of us headed out after lunch

Our playground for today? An area between Barranco Blanco and El Nacimiento, here in Coin.







The stop for a pic.. The older kid is my 18 year old that came from Argentina to try his luck here in Europe.






Is less rocks this way Felix..!






If I pass you pass as well.. So just follow me.. If I fall down you go the other way..






Having fun..!!






20 km and 250 m gain for Felix..!


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jan 2019)

Actually a few days ago, new member so I should be excused for the late reply! 

That is my wife, 56 years old and a couple buddies.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> My ride today ended prematurely and saw me spend nine hours in a&e.
> 
> I was crossing a roundabout and a bloke joining in a car decided he would just barrel across the roundabout with no regard for anyone already on it. I could see it happening but was powerless to get out of the way. Straight into my back wheel from the side at I would estimate a good 30mph.
> 
> ...



Horrible experience to see it coming & not be able to do owt about it. I hope you are feeling better now and that you will be OK back on the road in due course.


----------



## 8mph (25 Jan 2019)

Today I rode from Rishikesh to Haridwar, India which is 28km away. The road is pretty busy but it's unlike driving in the UK you need to keep your wits about you because it's a bit of a free for all. There's a lot of weaving and jossling but for the most part it's not too fast, all in all it's quite good fun. I put a road tyre on the back wheel and locked out the suspension forks on my mountain bike with two bits of alkathene pipe and the bike is surprisingly fast, the trip only took 1hr20.
After a quick mootch around the market I turned back and a few miles in it started to rain. I got a good soaking but the rain clears the pollution which is pretty usually pretty heavy with deisle fumes and smoke. Todays trip was a bit of a test ride to see how the bigger roads feel and it wasn't bad at all. I'll probably leave my current loction by bike after getting more of a feel for the traffic.
I'm not able to upload photo's from the internet cafe and WiFi is pretty weak to but if I get the chance later on I will.


----------



## hondated (25 Jan 2019)

Buck said:


> It's been a while... 167 days to be precise
> 
> Well I know some don't count virtual rides as real rides but stick with me because this was an important one!
> 
> ...



Small steps Buck but leading to giant ones I think. Sorry to read this and all the best for the future.​


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

I took the road bike out today, still in search of the mojo. I planned on blagging some more ABC challenge signs, so my route to me to Frilford, Grove and Harwell, but not necessarily in that order! 

A much warmer day today but still grey, but brighter if that makes sense, wet roads with washed away salt made everything look a bit dirty. 

Not a lot in the way of photos today, nothing much of interest as worth taking. 





Told you it was a grey day, this is on the edge of Grove very near the Williams F1 team campus. 






Stopped off at Frilford for a cheeky hot chocoholate. 






The map. 24.29 miles today , av speed 14.8mph.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jan 2019)

Morning wasted trying to get the front derailleur working on the ebike hybrid in case in preparation for another chainring being fitted. Wooden block twix cage and seat tube. cable tensioned and tightened, block removed and cage goes hard up against the seat post 

Gave up eventually and decided on a - wind had got up noticeably so decided on ebike test ride 2 and a clockwise version of Sundays 12 mile test ride 1.

Set off, rattle, rattle - forgot the deluxe cardboard packing to the battery - quick return and packing fitted. After a while the rattling restarted and I assumed the packing had fallen out; then on the short climb at Ripley Castle the power died but did switch back on - turned out the cable ties holding the battery support to the top of the pannier rack had snapped and the battery was hence pivoting from side to side being held by the solitary bolt at the far end of the support. A gingerly ride back home and thicker cable ties fitted.

Noticed I had forgot to start Strava so decided to repeat the ride making sure I started Strava this time. The cable ties held but the replacement packing disappeared en route. The last mile was plagued by some crazy speed readings, unhelpfully killing the motor just when it would be useful. Hopefully was just a misalignment arising of the speed sensor to its magnet.

Looked at Strava and it said it was paused rather than started What exactly did the android update of it do today?
Had better days


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2019)

I couldn't decide where to go today so started off on one of my regular routes before deciding to vary it halfway through by adding in a section I haven't ridden before and which upped the mileage a bit.

I headed out over Lyth Hill, dropped down to Hunger Hill then across to Exford's Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury and Halfway House. Most of this was against the wind so it wasn't very quick but I got on okay and didn't have any incidents worth mentioning.

After Halfway House I headed for Wollaston and the quieter (and a bit hilly) route to Crew Green but while working my way up the climb decided to do something different so took a left at what would usually be the summit and carried on climbing to Bulthy and along the nice little valley sandwiched between the Middletown and Breidden hills. I reckon the place would look good in the spring and summer so will have to make a point of coming back.

The descent from the valley is quite steep down to the flood plain of the Severn where I headed for Criggion, passing the huge quarrying scar on the north-western side of the hill and the strange squat buildings that made up the former military radio station here (now long since closed - the huge aerials are gone and the buildings are being converted into homes).

Criggion is quite a tiny place so you soon pass through it, although the Admiral Rodney pub looks like it could be nice to try at some point. On the way through Crew Green the speed warning sign flashed up that I was doing 43 through the 30 limit. (Yeah, right. ) My speedo said a much more realistic 17 with a following wind.

That tailwind had strengthened a bit so I got on at a good pace through Melverley to Pentre and onwards to Shrawardine and Montford Bridge where things slowed a bit having to climb over the hump to Bicton. As I was getting on well I stuck to the road as far as Meole Brace rather than using the rather bumpy cycle path.

I'd started off the ride with the bike all nice and clean. Don't know why I bothered as I had wet/muddy roads the whole way round and it's now worse than before I cleaned it.

42.1 miles at 12.9 mph average (thought I was going to do better than that with the wind-assisted end to the ride).





Winding my way up the climb past Bulthy Farm.





View back down the valley near Belle Eisle Farm.





On the way down the other side but still quite high up.









A couple of views down to the Severn flood plain.





The quarry on the Criggion side of the Breidden.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Morning wasted trying to get the front derailleur working on the ebike hybrid in case in preparation for another chainring being fitted. Wooden block twix cage and seat tube. cable tensioned and tightened, block removed and cage goes hard up against the seat post
> 
> Gave up eventually and decided on a - wind had got up noticeably so decided on ebike test ride 2 and a clockwise version of Sundays 12 mile test ride 1.
> 
> ...


A like for telling us about it anyway.


----------



## Old jon (25 Jan 2019)

Well, warmer weather was promised. And it came to pass. Which would have seemed ungrateful not to have a ride. So I did. With some present trepidation about the construction of a sentence here, ‘ungrateful not to’ could be difficult . . . if you think about it.

With my usual total indecision about where to go Holbeck was the first stage on a journey to somewhere. Riding under the wings of Water Lane demonstrated a tail wind blowing approximately down the Aire valley. That is a good sign, keep on in that direction. All the long way through Hunslet and up the road to John O’ Gaunts. Oh ‘eck, random memory time. I once read a biography of Peter O’ Toole, who was apparently born around here. Here being called Hunslet at that time. He christened the local version of cricket as HunsBeck cricket. Big deal I guess, but I have just ridden through both halves of that name. Sorry, back to normal service.

So, turn left in Oulton and ride past the station. It is a pleasant descent usually but this time down there was a car in front sticking close to the 20 mph limit. How odd. Eventually turn left and cross canal and river before climbing up to and through Swillington. Easier with gears and I was riding that bike. That thought just about dictated a right turn at the roundabout to ride along the ( rather quiet ) A 63 and up Garforth Cliff. That was not easy, but the winding mostly down stretch of road after that was fun. Straight on at Peckfield Bar and then turn left for Micklefield at the next roundabout.



This road was once the A 1, and after the village it runs parallel with the present day version for a while. Traffic noise is just better than traffic presence, but distracting all the same. At the crossroads go straight on for Aberford and turn left onto Cattle Lane. All fairly familiar, up and down repeating as happens but today there was an added extra red kite. Or maybe two. Just past the farm, where the road begins to level there was a pair of birds showing off. The way they do, floating without effort on the breeze. One of them, definitely a red kite, came lower and lower towards the road. And landed! Just about then I thought to turn on the video camera. Oh dear, is almost what I said when I missed it. Off it took and away it flew.

After that, the ride down across Cock Beck and up to Barwick was, oddly, loads of fun. Scholes is next along, and the breeze was gusty and seemed to be always in my face. The way everyone experiences wind I guess. The York road, Thorner Lane and the next two lanes take me to the good old A 58 just in time for that speedy ride from the Ring Road down to Easterly Road. Which should be renamed North Easterly Road ‘cos that is the way it points. Right turn to pass the clock and down Roundhay Road for some caution at the traffic lights at the bottom, a learner driver practicing confusion and desperation, on a difficult junction. No harm done but lots of horns. Cross the river, a bit of navigation towards the street I live on, front door in view thirty miles after leaving it. The smile said it all.

The map.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Jan 2019)

The wind was strong but Pete M and I made into the shelter of the lanes. We climbed to Redmarley to take the Durbridge dodge for a change. Just the Pauntley climb before we could top out at Brand Green and drop to Highleadon and the Trioscape. Coffee and soup on this chilly day was just the job.

Pete didn't fancy the up to Woolridge so we took the lower run to Hartpury. I stopped briefly at the marshes to see what wildfowl there was. Obviously some but too far to view, just the call of Teal to be heard. The run up the Hams is always pleasant. Going by The Rampings Pete decided we should cross Longdon Marsh so we took the lanesy run back as usual from there. Pleasant outing indeed today. 49 smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2019)

Mine was a tad cold today:






The Commuter is currently the main workhorse by virtue of being the bike with spiked tyres. Today it was a trip to the local government office as part of the rush to get our children naturalised before March the 29th...

Snow spikes work so well I can cycle over surfaces where pedestrians were skittering about all over the place: I gave them a lot of space to fall over.

I have since discovered one disadvantage: when swapping over to a Bakfiets with semi slick tyres you have to remember not to try turning on snow...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Jan 2019)

*I am ready for bed...*

I suffered a lot today.. Something was or is off with me. Went out and couldn’t get any power going up the hills. Guess picked the wrong day to go out with good guys in a long ride






When you have to go you have to go…






Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/2102428872#kudos

Facebook: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/PablosCyclingTours/posts/1982884225140321?comment_id=1982944775134266&notif_id=1548440074945725&notif_t=feed_comment


Lots of lovely pics! Oh if you do not use FB you can see them on Strava as well.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> When you have to go you have to go…
> 
> View attachment 448969





Love it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> *I am ready for bed...*
> 
> I suffered a lot today.. Something was or is off with me. Went out and couldn’t get any power going up the hills. Guess picked the wrong day to go out with good guys in a long ride
> 
> ...




Amazing what a difference a few hundred k's makes to the weather...


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Jan 2019)

It was mild here too yesterday. For a change I decided to carry the camera with me (even though it was mostly overcast) and go out and have a stop/start couple of hours on the Shaper, and get some fresh air in my lungs.

I headed north into a stiff wind up to St Brieuc-de-Mauron where I stopped next to the church to talk to a friend who was running the Caravrac (a travelling wholefood shop). I carried on north through Brignac, then turned L at the chapelle in la Riaye. Headed west on the VP29, through Grand Guegnon, then a L and a R down to le Moulin Simon. Past there, and up and over the D13 to le Breil Oréal (two snappy dogs, thankfully chained up). Past there and L onto the D155 – through the wind farm. Followed the D155 to the D2, straight over and continued on to la Mulotière. Took the half L through Letuhon and joined the Bigot’s road. Back E (with the wind on my back) to the 4-way on the D154 and turned L up past le Ville Rouxel to Tréglion. Turned R on the link to the D13. Onto the D13 towards Guilliers then L to Bourg Neuf. Back home via Esquiniac, la Suais and le Costuais.

The Caravrac (and the Shaper):








On the VP29 west of la Riaye:







South of Grand Guegnon, looking towards Ménéac and the wind turbines :


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jan 2019)

I was out on the Tricross just after 10.30am, a little bit chilly but warmer than last weekend. Two loops today, one to Clifford & Boston Spa followed by my regular flat loop out to Cawood. A nice pootle out but I felt sluggish and knackered.
33.5 miles with an average of 13.3 mph.


----------



## gbb (26 Jan 2019)

Tail end of a head cold so quite lacking in energy but at the same time, feel as good as I have in days so a good chance to use the crossfire ebike and enjoy a few miles but not overdo it.
20 countryside miles, windy but good temps, dropped the assist whenever appropriate so spent maybe 50 % of the ride under my own (steady) steam.
what I assume was the Fitzwilliam hunt passed by, maybe 50 horses, no hounds....




Also, some time before, two deer, maybe 3ft high some distance away ...




Excellent ride, the ebike was well appreciated today, not sure I had the legs for a 'normal' ride today.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2019)

Today's ride target was to get @tallliman to Nice Pie due to health issues this would be his longest ride since Sept . Out the door at 8.30 for a few extra miles before the meeting point . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Groby back to Anstey then roughly my commuting route to Quorn. Got to the meeting point to find @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds waiting . After a quick chat were on our way . Barrow ,Burton on the Wolds then a steady drag up to Nice Pie pushed by a nice tailwind so a headwind back . A relaxed brunch stop before we face the headwind . Back on the bike heading back first a cross headwind which meant a proper headwind down Paudy lane . We soon got into formation me and @Supersuperleeds taking turns on the front sheltering @tallliman from the wind . In Barrow @Supersuperleeds turned left having enough miles in and a few villages bagged for the ABC thread I was a few miles short of target so I accompanied @tallliman to Quorn were we went to the heritage station to see a steam train pull out The place was very busy due to a steam event . Here we parted company @tallliman made it home in one piece with 50km done great effort . I extended my route home just heading to Swithland by the reservoir when another Steam locomotive crossed the bridge as I approached nice sight . Home with 50 miles done . @Supersuperleeds bagged 70 miles . A nice relaxed ride in great company ,nice to have three of us back together


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jan 2019)

I joined Margaret PR, Rich B and Steve E at Newland. After a bit of checking we agreed that The Mayfly would be OK. So it was a fairly standard route today by Alfrick, Martley, Ockeridge and Wichenford. Service at the Mayfly was pretty good this time (even Rich agreed). Our return route was just about the shortest. Broadheath, Bastonford and Woodsfield got us back. The grey was beginning to gather as rain was in the forecast but we'd had a nice outing together and beaten that wet stuff. 40 smiles in rather mild conditions.


----------



## tallliman (26 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Today's ride target was to get @tallliman to Nice Pie due to health issues this would be his longest ride since Sept . Out the door at 8.30 for a few extra miles before the meeting point . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Groby back to Anstey then roughly my commuting route to Quorn. Got to the meeting point to find @tallliman and @Supersuperleeds waiting . After a quick chat were on our way . Barrow ,Burton on the Wolds then a steady drag up to Nice Pie pushed by a nice tailwind so a headwind back . A relaxed brunch stop before we face the headwind . Back on the bike heading back first a cross headwind which meant a proper headwind down Paudy lane . We soon got into formation me and @Supersuperleeds taking turns on the front sheltering @tallliman from the wind . In Barrow @Supersuperleeds turned left having enough miles in and a few villages bagged for the ABC thread I was a few miles short of target so I accompanied @tallliman to Quorn were we went to the heritage station to see a steam train pull out The place was very busy due to a steam event . Here we parted company @tallliman made it home in one piece with 50km done great effort . I extended my route home just heading to Swithland by the reservoir when another Steam locomotive crossed the bridge as I approached nice sight . Home with 50 miles done . @Supersuperleeds bagged 70 miles . A nice relaxed ride in great company ,nice to have three of us back together



Thank you both for the draft. The one turn I did in the wind showed how much benefit one gets. Was shattered by the time I got home.....not sure I'd have made it much further.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jan 2019)

A lovely hot ride on a tandem for us today....
We are in Alicante this weekend for Mrs Dave’s birthday. We hired a rickety, heavy tandem and went for a ride along the coast to Albufeira.
The weather is fantastic. The food stops are very good. The beer is cold.





















Maybe about 15 miles.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2019)

Windy cc ride, so glad we made the effort.
Heavy going in places after the rain.
Horses have churned up the ground a lot too..about 20 miles with SinL.

For some reason my Strava keeps failing?
Says acquired GPS bla bla start ...then switches off records nothing?
SinL Strava works fine ..


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Jan 2019)

Had the best of intentions this morning, and half a plan sketched out in my head for a cheeky metric half that would bag another 3 letters for the _ABC challenge_, but it just didn't happen.

After some Olympic standard faffing it was out of the door on the Giant and up towards Coal Road. They say the first mile is the hardest and it certainly felt that way today. Anyway, the bike knows the way so all I have to do is provide the forward motion.

It was dry and thankfully a bit milder than of late, but forecast to be a bit blowy. Coal Road became Skeltons Lane then the long descent into Thorner and along Main Street before climbing out of the village up Milner Lane. Blimey I was huffing and puffing at the top of that climb!
Along between the hedges and thinking to myself that it didn't seem that windy - and we all know what that means don't we..?
Round into the top of East Rigton on Holme Farm Lane and round to Rigton Green, then Bramham Lane into semi-rural solitude on filthy roads.
Here the wind made itself felt - from being at my back it was now an interesting crosswind at every gate / gap in the hedges and while I've been out in worse I was glad this lane is usually traffic free.
Across Jewitt Lane and the climb back up onto the other end of Holme Farm Lane and now straight into the wind - but at least this bit is fairly flat. This made my mind up that the metric half was off - it had been harder work than it should have been up to this point and forcing the issue wasn't going to help.

So, left at the junction with Milner Lane and back the way I'd come into Thorner, then out on Carr Lane and the ups and down (mainly ups) to the A58.
Along there and the climb back up Coal Road, across the roundabout and then local roads down to home, still battling that wind, before a long loop to push the mileage on.

*15.05 miles* (24.22 km) in *1h 13m* at an average of *12.3 mph* with *777ft *climbed and an average temperature of *6.6°C*

Glad I got out and a short ride is better than no ride, but I just wasn't feeling it today. Goodness knows why, but my get up and go seems to have got up and gone lately.
Very little chance of getting out tomorrow with 40+mph winds forecast, so any riding will be on the turbo.

Sorry, no pics as I didn't stop anywhere, but here's the map:


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jan 2019)

Went round the ebike hybrid and tightened everything that seemed loose as there were some seriously creaking noises yesterday and added cable ties to the pannier rack in place of the cardboard packing to the battery (still not entirely successful it turned out). Test ride 4 - around the same circuit done twice yesterday and videoed today so some photos - Hampsthwaite (I do not remember the pot hole so must have missed it, but obviously one to look out for)




Strava worked today and briefly setting the data to cycle from ebike confirmed the ebike was clearly faster than pedal power up Clint Bank. Annoyingly the speed issue reoccurred - not much fun going uphill and the motor switching off as the display thinks the ebike is doing 62.4mph - have raised it with the supplier. Hollybank Lane always looks remarkably different heading downhill.




The disadvantage of this direction is the standing start to the climb at the start of the offroad section of NCN67 due to a gate - even more clearer today with the lack of leaves




and which also allowed for a clearer than normal view of All Saints Church across the road from Ripley Castle; the church unfortunately having recently been the subject of lead theft and various further damage as a result - the cost of repairs said to be several thousands of pounds more than the value of the lead.




Also more noticeable currently is the River Nidd close by NCN67 where it follows the route of the former railway to Pateley Bridge




11.63 miles 803 feet climbed slightly more than intended.


----------



## derrick (26 Jan 2019)

A nice ride with battery boy and my other half, 40 mile loop of Essex to Hertford, a little bit of drizzle but nothing to slow us down, Paul dragged me up a few hills with his ebike, but he sat on my wheel for the fast bits, The other half rode really well. but i wish she could get her head around what a training ride is. We are going to Calpe in two weeks time, so i am trying to push a bit harder, but we had to keep waiting for her,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2104410363


----------



## C R (26 Jan 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> We are in Alicante this weekend for Mrs Dave’s birthday. We hired a rickety, heavy tandem and went for a ride along the coast to Albufeira.


That's some ride


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Jan 2019)

*I went out to stretch the legs today...*

Riding under the Mediterranean sun…






Highly recommended





Another 100 km and 1000 m gained

The ride and more pictures at the strava link.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2104355762


----------



## JhnBssll (26 Jan 2019)

38 miles @17mph for me on the local club ride this morning  A great route stopping off at the Suffolk water park cafe before heading home. I got the Bianchi dirty again as the Roubaix is still broken, although the new mech arrived just as I left so I'll fix that later


----------



## delb0y (26 Jan 2019)

No proper rides yet this year, but I am getting out most weekends to do a 20 or so. Just trying to retain a little of the fitness that I may have built up in the autumn. Got well and truly soaked today so have just ordered some mudguards... Bit stable door and horse, but there'll no doubt be more rain over the coming months. If all goes well I might try and do a thirty tomorrow, but it all depends on other factors. Enjoying these little cold and wet rides though.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Jan 2019)

two trips today.
Morning, it was over to the south side of Glasgow , Pollock and Govan.

Home for lunch , changed bikes and another 15 mile round trip through the city to Celtic Park.
Usual route so I haven't bothered posting it again.

Weather was reasonable enough.
Only time I got wet was putting the hybrid away and getting my CX out, chucked it down, so I had another cuppa till it blew over.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Jan 2019)

Good to get out the house for the day, albeit the weather was very British. Dutch hills for just under 60% of the ride today (according to www.mywindsock.com ), but sticking with the NL theme, I found a bottle of Chocomel (those in the know will know) in a tiny corner shop in an even tinier Gloucestershire village. That gave me power. Here’s a first: My Wahoo has been ultra reliable until now. I stopped in a graveyard in Frocester for a wee behind a yew. I don’t think that was Christian etiquette, because almost instantly, my GPS crashed and I couldn’t navigate. Oops. Apologies to the Christian hierarchy.

Spotted @Arjimlad and @Cranky Knee Girl


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jan 2019)

C R said:


> That's some ride
> 
> View attachment 449114




And I didn’t even sweat!


----------



## Donger (26 Jan 2019)

@Hector Chasca ... If I'd known you were coming my way I'd have ridden out to Epney to say hello.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Jan 2019)

Donger said:


> @Hector Chasca ... If I'd known you were coming my way I'd have ridden out to Epney to say hello.



Appreciate the thought. Great ride to Epney. It got silly when we turned back into the headwind. Hell’s teeth were fully open today.


----------



## MrBeanz (27 Jan 2019)

40 miles at 16.8 MPH average speed.

SUPER WINDY ride today. Forecast said 35 MPH winds with gusts up to 60. A buddy and I headed off on the trail pushing hard doing 13 MPH for the first 7 miles into the wind, what a warm up! 

Then we doubled back to the coast. Stopped at a park to refill the water bottles. Ran into Mark and Mark. I've known Mark with the tracheotomy for several years now. Mid 60's, throat cancer and ended up with a trach. Wow, I know some pretty macho guys who turned to sissy status after much less. But this dude got out there and rode his bike. Rides anywhere from 30-60 mile is his usual.

He introduced me to the other Mark. This dude has another amazing story. Quintuple bypass, heart problems but 10 month later did a full Iron Man! 

I had been moving heavy furniture all week and my legs were burning fighting that wind and crying about it. Then I run into these guys! 

Mark and Mark






Mark's bike.


----------



## MrBeanz (27 Jan 2019)

Made a little video of today's ride. The wind must have affected my brain as I dated the title 2016. Just pretend it's a 9 flipped upside down.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2019)

Ride to Bakery, pick up bread, ride back.

1.1km and 20m climbing and descent on the 35kg Bakfiets (pictured below on a picnic). All Bakfiets rides count as double. So there.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ride to Bakery, pick up bread, ride back.
> 
> 1.1km and 20m climbing and descent on the 35kg Bakfiets (pictured below on a picnic). All Bakfiets rides count as double. So there.
> 
> View attachment 449239




Seems perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Jan 2019)

tallliman said:


> Thank you both for the draft. The one turn I did in the wind showed how much benefit one gets. Was shattered by the time I got home.....not sure I'd have made it much further.



I've taken a draft from @Supersuperleeds, which is a shameful admission given I was on my ebike.

It took some doing to get past him to do my turn - he has what the telly commentators call a 'big diesel engine'.

Wind played a part in my group ride today.

Nasty gusts which were strong enough to blow a bike off line.

I reckon my ebike, weighing 20+kg, is a bit more stable in blustery conditions than a push bike.

One of our group debuted his new Cube CX bike today, it's a decent spec one, but that didn't stop him getting a puncture almost as soon as we set off.

We sought shelter by a wall, although it was still unpleasant standing around in the wind while he changed the tube.

The delay obliterated any thoughts we might have had about doing more than a few miles, so we headed to one of our nearby 'indoor' cafe stops for a not particularly well earned cuppa.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jan 2019)

Checking the weather App last night rain early strong wind later so if I ride do I want to get wet or blown about ? .Up at 0630 checked the App 93% chance of rain at 0700  Out the door at 0715 and it's not raining  . Down the hill from home and in a gap in the houses get hit with a blast of crosswind  that got my attention . Anstey ,Groby ,Desford ,Earl Shilton a nice stretch of tailwind out to Frolesworth doing 25 mph on the flat . Turned for home so now it's going to be a headwind home .Broughton Astley ,Sutton Elms ,Croft and Thurlaston . The climb out of Thurlaston was into a proper headwind which made it hard work . Back to Desford and retraced my steps home . 36.4 miles in the bag and perfectly dry but chilly conditions .Letters DEFG bagged for the ABC challenge thread . Glad I went early sitting here watching the trees bending in the wind wouldn't want to be out there now .


----------



## Donger (27 Jan 2019)

Almost didn't turn up this morning for the club ride. Blustery as hell when I looked out the window at 5-ish. Thought better of it, and went out anyway when it seemed the worst of the windy weather had passed. Only six of us had turned up today, and four of them were intermediates/fast guys, so that just left me and a new lady called Julia to do the social ride. No matter. Had a great little 34 miler out to Stroud, then up the Slad Valley before stopping for coffee and cakes at the Rococo Garden at Painswick. Then, after getting to the top of Upton Hill, I ad-libbed a different route home that took us along the Cotswold escarpment on Sevenleaze Lane and then back to Gloucester down the Stroud Road. By that time the wind had really kicked up again, and the descent, with vicious, blustery side winds and traffic at our shoulders was a bit hairy to say the least. Being a bit of a triathlete, Julia kept up well today except when I cut loose on the descents through Buckholt Woods and down the Stroud Road. In fact I reckon she could have climbed much faster that me .... but I was the one who knew the way, and we were both enjoying the views of the Slad Valley, Painswick Valley and Severn Vale. A nice ride despite the blustery wind. Took me over 250 miles for the month, which is my monthly target if I'm to hit 3,000 miles again this year.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jan 2019)

I met up with 2 friends just after lunch for a quick MTB ride. I was riding an 18 year old Marin Muirwoods they were on the very latest eMTB’s, one Haibike and one Trek Powerfly. I’ve got to say although an eBike is not for me they are fantastic, I can see the appeal.
A lovely ride to Hazlewood castle with headwinds in excess of 40 mph, hardwork.
Anyway just 9.8 miles of me trying to keep up, great ride, loads of fun.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jan 2019)

On line trawl answered the speed display issues with the ebike - the sensor has to be 5mm from the magnet so realigned and fifth test ride commenced. Decided to follow the UCI Harrogate Circuit as near as is possible without going the wrong way down a one way section of the A61. Joining it on Penny Pot Lane the road starts to descend with a sharp right turn




Continuing downhill there is a small kicker and a right curve leading to an almost 180 degree turn over a narrow bridge with the climb of Cornwall Road where the 8km marker will be.




There is a right turn on the harsh climb




Levelling out slightly thereafter and then steepening more on Harlow Moor Road passing through the Pine Woods with speed bumps to cope with




A left turn follows into Valley Drive and a decent alongside Valley Gardens passing the 10km mark down to the Royal Pump Room (west side)




A sharp left turn here back into Cornwall Road on the other side of Valley Gardens with an initial sharp ascent leading into a false flat.




Right into Hereford Road which then veers to left




Across Duchy Road and downgrade with a right turn into Kent Road which undulates slightly through the 12km mark followed by a right turn onto the climb of the A61 Ripon Road. Rather than following the normal race route as used by TdF and TdY previously the Circuit turns right into Swan Road passing the Old Swan Hotel of Agatha Christie disappearance fame




and back to the Royal Pump Room (north face of the building) turning left




The race route then turns right at a traffic light controlled junction; as that right turn would be illegal normally I headed west of the actual route. Looking across the Stray the row of buildings in the distance are on the route of the circuit and the start/finish is just off to the left of the photo.




Continued below


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jan 2019)

Rejoined the route on the B6162 Otley Road, initially another false flat that steepens noticeably through the 2km mark





Otley Road then undulates




and once away from the built up area and trees the crosswind was severe. Just before Beckwithshaw, where there is a right turn onto the B6161, is the 4km mark




and then the descent of Pot Bank with a sharp left curve




followed by a sharp right then left onto a narrow bridge, right off it and steeply upgrade - think thats whats described as technical in race terms







Assuming that bit is not misjduged there is then a slight undulation before a further climb through the 6km mark




and then a right turn onto back into Penny Pot Lane.




10.21 miles 897ft climbed by the ebike with varying degrees of pedal assistance, since when the front derauilleur has been made operative and the rattling battery hopefully resolved by the use of a couple of Polaris Fixies.


----------



## iandg (27 Jan 2019)

I've been back down in Dumfries this week. Started out at first light today into a bitterly cold 22mph (gusting 38mph) north westerly head wind - may as well still be in Stornoway. Struggle out through lanes to Penpont then a lovely wind assisted ride via A702/B729 back to Dumfries. 58km total 

Surprised to see the Kirkpatrick Mcmillan smithy as I approached Penpont - always thought it was in the vicinity of Kirkudbright/Castle Douglas - nice to learn something new 

'View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192/embed/960a101792523dfa15169cad3015f9e08af5ae79


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2019)

Nice windy ride with battery boy, just the two of us went out today, a blustery ride headed straight out into the wind, Battery boy on the front for the first 3 miles made life easier, Halfway round the wind was coming from the side, a couple of hairy moments but then we had a tail wind a lot of the way home, Managed a couple of Strava PRs, Nice ride ended in our local for a couple of beers, we where joined by my other half and a couple of friends, a great weekend of riding,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2106561238


----------



## chriswoody (27 Jan 2019)

Another chance to hit the forest trails today on my "new" gravel bike. I didn't have a huge amount of time so just 25km of mixed terrain riding, lanes, gravel roads, fields and quite country roads. Taking about 90 minutes in total and no real elevation to talk of. Great fun though, I'm really taking to this exploring lark and finding lots of new places.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Jan 2019)

Beautiful morning in Glasgow .




another trip over the Clyde


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Jan 2019)

Jack & Grace Cotton Audax was a trifle damp and had some tasty climbs on the way back but very enjoyable nonetheless. Good to see @Heltor Chasca albeit briefly. Two of the riders with me were on their first audax & have got the bug ! 

I flung this together - didn't film enough of the interesting parts of the ride, the start, the Anchor at Epney so this is more for my own memory but it may provoke a wry grin.


----------



## Jon George (27 Jan 2019)

A little 6 miles 'detour' to the pub this afternoon on Patsy #3 The Hybrid. Gaps in the hedgerows in the countryside made for some serious gusty sidewinds in places but, boy, once it become a tailwind I darn near flew to The Cat. (Progress is containing apace on my winter re-build - Patsy #6 The Phoenix - and I am looking forward to posting some pics of its inaugural ride. Mind you, given as how so much of it is white, I'll need to avoid the snow so that it stands out. )


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (27 Jan 2019)

*New bike day..!*

Not mine, but a friend so we went out for a climbing ride just to see how the bike was handling the hills.

Chosen playground…






The bike itself…






The bunch…






And the week is over… Ufff was a long one… 445 km and almost 8k of climbing..


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Jan 2019)

Nothing exciting for me, just commutes. Last nights commute home on the Boardman CX bought it up to 1000hrs of being ridden, far more than any of my other bikes. Here's looking forward to the next thousand


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2019)

Out in the cold this morning to get some miles in. I used a variation of my Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor route where I took a couple of shortcuts early on.

It was bright and clear but frosty. I knew the gritters had been out (having been woken up early by one) and the ungritted roads seemed to have dried in the wind yesterday so I wasn't too worried about ice. I managed to catch a gap in the traffic on the A49 so didn't have to wait. There was a bit of ice where remaining puddles had been splashed across the road but they were alright with a bit of care.

I took a detour through Attingham Park which was very busy for a Monday morning in the winter. After Upton Magna I started catching another cyclist and passed her with a greeting when she stopped to check her phone. There was more ice between Withington and Walcot so I took it easy and wondered whether I should have put the ice tyres on. A couple of roads on the way to Eaton Constantine that I thought would have been gritted hadn't been and were also sheltered from the sun on my side which made things interesting for a bit but I stayed upright still.

At Cressage I was overtaken by another rider up the Shore Lane climb and he fairly quickly disappeared into the distance - by the time I got to the long straight leading to Cound Moor I could just about see him at the far end.

After Acton Burnell I encountered a friendly lorry driver. I let him pass me on the tricky twisty bit after the village, getting a wave of thanks, then not long afterwards I found him stuck as it was too narrow to pass a farm vehicle sticking out of a gateway so he waved me through while he waited for said farmer to finish loading his sheep. A couple of miles further on the lorry finally caught me up again so I pulled in for him to pass easily and got a flash of the lights and a thumbs up. It would be nice if it was always that relaxed between road users.

The rest of the trip back was against the wind so I opted to head over Lyth Hill rather than plod up the exposed main road.

35 miles at 13.5 mph average. A decent number of cyclists out this morning (in addition to the ones mentioned). Perhaps trying to get rides in before the weather gets even colder?

Only the one snapshot today as I kept the stops to a minimum:




Some nice winter sunshine at Attingham Hall.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Jan 2019)

lovely morning in Glasgow again, so I opted for the Free Wheel north run from Maryhill to Bowling, all on the canal.
That's the straight bit on my map




Stopped at the big bike in Clydebank.




looking down the Clyde from Bowling.




looking back upriver to the Erskine Bridge.




a few canal boats at Bowling

After the FWN run I had a short trip along the canal the other way , past Firhill then onto Springburn and home.


----------



## Basil.B (28 Jan 2019)

Just a 13 mile there and back ride into Oxford to buy a guitar Fuzz pedal.
The roads in and around the centre of Oxford are truly appalling.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jan 2019)

My ride ... yesterday, because I forgot to post as usual!
I had a yellow alert from ice on the Met Office app, it came to nothing.
Still, the day was 
There was a BC group going to the shores of Loch Lomond, but the average speed stated was too fast for some of the Belles on Bikes, so we went on a shorter run to Dumbarton, that is about 5 miles further along on the canal than @pjd57's pictures above.
Another view of Bowling for you:




An uneventful 40 miles for me, in good company, on the ice bike which certainly makes for a good workout! 
Back home before it started to ice up again, snow forecast for tomorrow.
Frozen selfie ....


----------



## Jon George (28 Jan 2019)

At the beginning of the year, I decided I might try to get in a 50 mile ride each month to add to the 50 kms rides I have been doing for the ride challenge. Now, while I did a couple of 100 milers a few years back with a lot of preparation and have done several long rides over a day and numerous pub stop with a cycling/drinking buddy), I haven't done this distance for some time. (A 40 miler a couple of weeks back.)

Unfortunately, I hideously underestimated the amount of food I'd need (an emergency pit stop for sandwiches and a pack of Mars bars helped, somewhat) and the latter part of the ride was not at all enjoyable due to fatigue and a close shave with bonking - though the last couple of miles was a joyful dash for the line. I'l have to think about whether to build up my stamina/technique so that this sort of distance becomes enjoyable, but at this moment (just gone 8.30) I am still feeling the effects.

On balance though, the sense of achievement does seem to out-way the weariness. 

My only pic, somewhere near Naughton (and near a pub I have promised myself to visit when open.)


----------



## gavgav (28 Jan 2019)

After yesterday’s planned ride was cancelled due to 50mph winds, I was in need of one after work, today.

Just a short route around Shrewsbury, nothing really to report, other than almost running over a Vole, near the English Bridge! Luckily it shifted out of my path at the very last minute.

Chilly but nice to have virtually no wind.

13.0 miles


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (29 Jan 2019)

Starting the new week..

Windy ride out and back today, made me work on my way out more then usual and on my way back I got a few PR.

Happy day..! Now I let the pics do the talking.. (was sunny and around 16 C)






Numbers. I like them! They are always honest. On my way back I stayed at the bike shop for almost an hour.

The map of the area where I was riding today and the profile of the ride.





Let's see if we can have a big week like last one.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Jan 2019)

Snow on the Hills and those wet roads would be icy. So I layered up and stayed on a gritted route. These days I like to keep safe. South to Staunton to cross to Corse Lawn and north for Upton. I chanced the lane to link with a secondary gritted road to take me over Hook Bank. Thence my usual run back. Quite a pleasant day with bright sunshine and not too much breeze. I even felt a slight warmth from the sun on my cheek. 30 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (30 Jan 2019)

I didn't cycle to work last night because of the snow (or lack of, as it turned out). Ice was an issue this morning though, I'd just clambered into bed when SWMBO came in and told me my lad had fallen off and needed picking up. Out I go in the van. No idea how he didn't fall off earlier, he'd managed to finish his paper round and fell off on the way home. All the roads were like ice rinks, so the next few days will be done in the car. No damage to the bike, the lad is OK too

I had a pootle into town after waking this afternoon, very nice in the sunshine but still a good few slippery bits in the shade. I'm going to get the trike ready for the next few days, looks like snow overnight Thursday.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

I took the Hybrid out today, a Whyte Coniston if you’re interested, I knew I was going to be riding mostly roads but there would be some bridleways and tracks that were unknown to me. 

I set out to blag another letter in the ABC photo challenge which involved a 26 mile round trip in the chuffing freezing cold. Still, the Sun was out and I was wrapped up and off I went via East Hagbourne, North Moreton, Brightwell-cum-Sotwell, where I stopped at the poshest post office ever to post a book to a CCer, then to Wallingford over the Thames to Crowmarsh Gifford then up to Ipsden for my letter “I”. That done came back via some for the Ridgeway which was slipperyer than a slippery snake slipping about in jelly. 

Stopped in Wallingford at Rides on Air for a hot chocolate, then headed home. 

I got a few photos for you today. 





I’m heading over there. 




Can’t remember why I took this photo. 




Somewhere in the distance there’s Didcot cooling towers.





I don’t know what this is and the interweb is very coy about it. 





Posh gaff on the Ridgeway.





A lodge. 




A penny farthing stuck on the wall. 





Nearly in Ipsden. 





The route, a little over 26 miles. About 85 miles for the month my best January mileage since 2015.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2019)

Chilly ride today. 
I had to pick summat up from Argos, so planned my route accordingly around the bottom of town, towards Duston, to a mates house to drink tea.
We then headed, on and off road, through Harleston Firs, across the golf course bridleway (no golfists braving the sub-zero temperatures!)

A moment of panic as my phone fell out of my pocket, and bounced down the road! Fortunately, my mate was behind me and saw it, otherwise I'd have lost it. Broken screen protector, but all still good.. Phew 
With a couple of miles on the Brampton Valley Way to get to Pitsford Res, we decto pass the cafe as we had plans for a decent stop further round the circuit.





Taking a shortcut through Overstone woods, we got to the Scotch Lodge Farm cafe for sustenance. 






I had to head home from there to take over from MrsPete as we have two sick grandchildren to look after at the moment. 

Back home on just under 40 miles, with the puddles still very crunchy!! 

 linky


----------



## Biff600 (30 Jan 2019)

Only 18 miles today, and that was hard work. Most of the frozen stuff had melted and a particular 2 mile stretch often used by horse riders was about a foot deep in mud


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5520173, member: 9609"]beautiful winters day - just can't get enough of cycling on days like this
View attachment 449874


i was heading up through the pass in the middle of this cloud, it sort of lifted a bit and made it quite spectacular rather than cold and unpleasant, you can never quiet predict them
View attachment 449873
View attachment 449875
View attachment 449876
View attachment 449877
View attachment 449878

this was an absolute joy, if only all roads could be like this
View attachment 449879
View attachment 449880
View attachment 449881


View attachment 449882
[/QUOTE]
Are you using a camera or a mobile device to take these excellent photos?


----------



## pjd57 (30 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Are you using a camera or a mobile device to take these excellent photos?


Fantastic pictures every time from
@User9609 .
I look forward to seeing them and hopefully getting down to the borders some time.


----------



## pjd57 (31 Jan 2019)

Cold morning in Glasgow.
Had to spray de-icer on the shed and gate padlocks.

Two trips.
First was out to Drumchapel.
Second was across the city to Dalmarnock.
25 miles in total.

Stopped for a picture close to home when I was almost done.
A frosty Maryhill park at 1 pm.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2019)

Finished dry lining the bathroom this morning, so after walking the dogs decided to pop out and see how close I could get to the Strava climbing challenge. As it turned out the legs didn't want to play, and despite the magic pills it was too uncomfortable, so home after 14 miles and 270 metres of upness.
Managed 6,818m against the target of 7,500m, not bad given the amount of work commutes which are flat. I have managed to ride every day so far this year, and actually this month was the most climbing I've done for over a year.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Finished dry lining the bathroom this morning, so after walking the dogs decided to pop out and see how close I could get to the Strava climbing challenge. As it turned out the legs didn't want to play, and despite the magic pills it was too uncomfortable, so home after 14 miles and 270 metres of upness.
> Managed 6,818m against the target of 7,500m, not bad given the amount of work commutes which are flat. I have managed to ride every day so far this year, and actually this month was the most climbing I've done for over a year.



Impressive.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

Oh. 

That must've been a truly amazing ride @User9609

Some of those photos would make amazing paintings. If only I had the "eye" to paint landscapes instead of racing cars... "Heading back into the other world" is probably my favourite pic from that batch.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

I have just ridden 4.2 miles in thick snow and driving sleet, I am now at a cafe having hot soup. I’ll report back later...if I make it.


----------



## Threevok (1 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have just ridden 4.2 miles in thick snow and driving sleet, I am now at a cafe having hot soup. I’ll report back later...if I make it.



After all that, you should manage the soup


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

I'm back, that was harder than I thought, a lot of pedalling but not a lot of moving, t'was fun though..ish. Met a commuter on a leccy bike that was not having a good time going from Harwell to Didcot station, I guess he must've made it cos, I didn't see him in a heap at the bottom of the hill. Snow was quite thick in places and I was getting cold so I wasn't sorry to get home after 8.21 miles.

Photos are a bit samey, taken with my GoPro which I haven't used for years.





Up The Lynchway, that's usually a very fast downhill, not today.






Some kids playing with a slidey thing.











It's looking a bit bleak ain't it?





A selfie.











Stopped here for some soup.






I really wish I hadn't gone down there.






The Map.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Feb 2019)

It snowed. But the roads were clear. Freezing wind straight from the Pole. Not strong enough tho' as no Polar Bears have been displaced. I started out with the gritted road route but decided that running back north would be dreadful with that brisk wind. So I headed cross wind instead as the lane appeared to be fine. There was some frozen stuff around The Rampings but a few 4 wheelers had cleared a gap for me. I was exposed to that North wind only briefly on this route and even on the less sheltered cross wind section to Ryall it wasn't too bad. Just a bit of North wind on the run back through Hanley Swan and I was back and ready for a hot cuppa. 34 smiles


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

As we don't often get snow I thought I would dig a bike out and go and have some fun. 6 inches at home I thought I would go for a ride up a lane to a farm. Ploughing along in bottom gear I was finding it fun although it was quite an effort.
When I got to the top of a lane I thought I would continue down the long winding drive which lead to the farm. I managed the downward leg fine but I hadn't considered the climb back. It was a nightmare with a blizzard blowing across from my right side. I could only manage a few revolutions of the pedals before I started to lean to one side and ground to a halt. I was trying to stay in the tyre tracks of a vehicle, but failing to do so because of the wind and snow sticking to my glasses. I
I inched my way up the slope until my front wheel dug in and I fell off. It was a soft landing as I was cushioned by deep snow. It was something like 8 inches. I was giggling! I wasn't hurt, a bit embarrassed but fine.  This when I found that I couldn't get up. Somehow my right foot was trapped under the rear wheel . A bit of shuffling about and I got back up again.
Riding back up that slope with the crosswind blowing was like learning to ride a bike all over again.






The return journey was a lot easier. I found it was best to ride down the hill staying in the clean snow rather than following tyre tracks. My progress was slowed by the ratchet effect of the remaining side tread of the tyres in the soft snow. All I needed was slight pressure on the brake levers to help slow my progress.
It might have only been 2 miles but it felt more like 10. But it was fun !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2019)

Shropshire seems to have mostly missed out on the snow and I took the chance to get out this afternoon after the frost had melted.

I had a longish ride in mind but when I got out that northerly wind was evil and I was still feeling the cold through four fleeces. As a result I ended up cutting it short and did a Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound, Pitchford, Cantlop, Condover loop with a climb over Lyth Hill both ways.

Funnily enough I didn't see any other cyclists out today but there were three runners and a horse rider. I passed the horse twice due to stopping for a photo and it decided I was scary on the second pass.

The ungritted roads did still have odd patches of ice on them but always with a bit of a path cleared for a cycle to get through safely.

23.1 miles at 12.5 mph average and 





The snow capped hills didn't come out very well on the phone - wish I'd taken the proper camera. This was the best shot I could get of them from near the Longnor crossroads.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Feb 2019)

Snow day for the school meant I was Daddy day care, but I managed to sneak out for 10 minutes post dog walk. 2 miles in the slush means I'm still good for the ride every day challenge...


----------



## gavgav (1 Feb 2019)

A tiny ride of 2.2 miles, this evening, but still frozen and lost all feeling in my toes!!

My carbon has been up with @Rickshaw Phil for a service and it was time to pick it up.

Phil gave me a lift up to his and I then rode it back, using the most direct route, with frost glistening on the ground and even a few snowflakes in the air.

No “moments” though, as I took it steady and there is a noticeable difference in the gear changes and handling, following Phil’s excellent handiwork


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2019)

I was supposed to be doing an imperial ton with @13 rider today, but looking at the forecast I didn't fancy risking the road bike on ice and I knew I would be too slow for him if I ventured out on the ice bike, so that is postponed until next weekend.

Anyway I decided to do a 50km on the ice bike and grab some more photos for the A-Z challenge (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/abc-bike-photo-challenge-2019.244314/)

Having already done A-G I had a route to get H-L, only problem a bit of climbing on the ice bike was required.

Picked up my phone, 60 something % charge on it, so decided to plug it into a power pack and off I set. Very icy side roads but the main roads were fine. Headed north into the cold wind to Houghton on the Hill, grabbed the photo, and headed to Illeston on the Hill which included a nice steady climb up to Kings Norton which I also seem to feel even on a road bike, so it was hard work with the ice tyres. Took the phone out and it said 1% charge! Don't know what happened but it stayed like that for the rest of the ride - luckily I got the photos I needed.

After Illeston I went down one of my favourite roads, it is hardly used by cars so was very icy. Over to Tilton on the Hill, 30 mph+ down hill not a very lot going up the other side. Then I went onto the really scenic roads, the ones that only the farmers seem to use, had a couple of miles of sheet ice to deal with before I got to John O' Gaunt and then the long and steady climb out fo Twyford for the turn back towards home.

Pootling along the South Croxton Road a bike came by me.. Road bike with tri bars, mudguards and panniers. I decided not to try and keep up as I was turning off shortly onto another scenic road and I expected him to stay on the main road and so he steadily pulled away.

Anyway he turns off onto the road I was taking. When I get to the turn the road is covered in a good coating of snow and ice so I quickly caught him back up and passed him. Fair play to him he was slow but the conditions didn't bother him at all, there was no way I would have ridden on that road on normal tyres.

After a couple of miles the ice and snow started to clear as I got back to busier roads, Keyham and Leicester snapped to complete the photos and back home in 2.5 hours of riding. 33 miles and just shy of 2,000 feet of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/2118614673

View attachment 450215
View attachment 450216
View attachment 450217
View attachment 450218
View attachment 450219


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Feb 2019)

This time last week it was a shorts and t shirt ride down the costa blanca. 
There were certainly some white bits today!

Unfortunately the ground wasn’t quite as frozen as I’d have liked. The south Cambs clay sticking and sucking. So I didn’t go down the edge of Hardwick wood, otherwise I might still be there now!
Plenty of birds today, fieldfare and redwing back around, along with buzzard, kestrel and lots of blue tits. I also saw some Meadow Pipits between Toft and Hardwick..... not seen them in these parts before. Maybe the cold is making them move around?

Up to Wimpole for the first time in a while. The shire horses looking handsome.


















17 cold miles, and the bike was fairly clean!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2118746507


----------



## gbb (2 Feb 2019)

Has a week long head cold, today it's become a headache and felt sluggish and crud for a few days now so it's just an amble on the crossfire e, no time to bust a gut.
11.6 miles at no pace at all, just stretching the legs.
6 years ago today (according to FB timeline) I had an off and dislocated my finger.
Today. Approaching what looked a fairly Innocuous bend in the road in a village, front wheel straight from under me and a crached to the floor and slid for a few feet. My good jacket has taken a rip, jeans are cruddy but thankfully I'm ok and better still the bikes ok 

Shortly after I saw this...something I've never seen in my 60 years.. 




Sadly dead.
My crossfire e...just for the sake of it..





In one field I saw....
One deer, probably muntjac.
A flock of partridge next to the hedge.
Loads of crows and pigeons
A flock of fieldfares along the hedges.
Magpies amongst the crows etc
A flock of peewits
A couple of pheasant...this field seemed alive with wildlife, just over the road a huge red kite loped off from a tree as i approached. Plenty if wildlife out there.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2019)

As mentioned up thread mine and @Supersuperleeds imperial ton ride has been put back until next week . Waited until hopefully all the ice was clear and rolled out at 12.30 ,no route planned just trying to get 50km in . Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington and onto Humble lane a quiet road where I encountered my first little patches of ice glad I was going up it wouldn't have wanted to discover the ice at 25 mph . Radcliffe on the wreake ,Thrussington ,Hoby then Ragdale which has a climb in and out which was into a headwind  .Down Paudy lane into Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland and home 31.5 miles in pretty chilly  but a bit of made in quite nice and pretty good road conditions . This 50 km ride has made 50 consecutive months of completing a 50km ride


----------



## JPBoothy (2 Feb 2019)

I had a quick ride down the Wirral Way to Parkgate at 9am this morning as it was safer than the slippy country lanes. There was still a bit of crunchy snow to keep you on your guard but, the blue sky and sunshine made up for the cold toes. The only negative was that the sun was so low I was worried about drivers seeing me on the road sections.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Feb 2019)

I was on my own to the meet in Upton today. As expected John G and Pete M turned up but Steve E had cancelled his trip North so turned out too. Most wanted a short one so we took the shortest possible route to The Mythe for coffee. June P was there with her Cheltenham pals. John headed back up the main road while we three took to The White Rabbit for Upton. Steve parted there while Pete and I took the usual run back but added a small loop by Clevelode. Lovely bright sunshine spoiled by a brisk chilly wind from the North. Bits and pieces of ice here and there but mostly OK underwheel. 36 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Feb 2019)

Bit a rubbish ride this afternoon really. Waited it out figuring the ice should be gone by after lunch, all OK for the first few miles, then made the mistake of going through the Wentworth estate. Looked OK at the entrance, but not long after it turned to re-frozen slushy snow. A very slow, one foot clipped in and a few hairy moments brought me out to the A30. Out onto the A30, through to Englefield Green, down Priest Hill. Up Priest Hill, along the A30 to Sunningdale, where I spotted a far better form of transport for this weather




Back down the A30 to Englefield Green, down Priest Hill, and back up again etc etc. Rather dull, but got the metric half done, and managed very very close to 20m/mile of climbing (9m short..)

33.6 miles, 671m of climbing.


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2019)

20 miles out and through Lyme Park. Fair amount of ice near home, which gradually turned to snow and Lyme Park. Lots of walkers out, some silly parking near Lyme Park's West gate, and walkers in the road, causing traffic chaos. Climb up into the park was very icy, with walkers slipping and sliding, as I rode past with my Ice Spiker Pro Evo's. Got some astonished looks. The park was very busy, but I carried on through and out towards the East Gate. Caught a lad up on his cross bike, as he was walking by now. I let him know I was cheating with ice tyres.

Then came a rather tricky descent - it was rocks and an ice river. Water still flowing. Only down side, more walkers sliding all over. Had to stop to let them move. Yet more astonished looks. I did let one guy know I had ice tyres as it was far safer than walking. Climbed up the other side and caught another MTB'er walking - shocked look on his face. "Ice tyres" I said.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 Feb 2019)

*Road bike 2 Vs MTB 3... Have to fix this tomorrow!*

Title says it.. 2 rides on the road bike…

One fast and furious pass Alora and back fighting my way there against the wind and flying on my way back trying to break personal best. No pics Tuesday.

Wednesday I decided that climbing season started so I went climbing pics and ride in my profile.

Thursday was a day off… But we have one of those friendly competitions with the local guys at a made up MTB circuit, I got curious about what I could do there so I went out with my older son to try… Fun..! Finished 5th out of 4… LOL!

Friday is my usual MTB day with an older group so I took my older son again with us and he enjoyed the downhills too much for my taste.. He already drops me on them.. Good thing he has no endurance and doesn’t know how to climb YET.. He weights 60 kilos and is 18… He will learn. Also explaining to him the art of sucking wheel when we hit the road.. There is no place like the old man wheel to hide.

Today was wet, cold and extremely windy… So change plans and headed out on the MTB again with a more experienced group… Didn’t do too bad, Actually happy with how much they wait for me on the downhills.. not that much.

All the rides and pics are on my strava.

Tomorrow I need the universe back in balance and go for a road bike ride.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Feb 2019)

10km yomp with my 9 year old today. Not a ride, so I’m expecting some flack from the Mods. Yikes! Pretty out so made the most of it.

We are quite small in The Nature.




5 Arches Railway Bridge, Radstock.




Good skills kids, but I think the local dairy farmer is going to burst an udder.




The top of our hill and almost home


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> 10km yomp with my 9 year old today. *Not a ride, so I’m expecting some flack from the Mods. Yikes!*


The mods are cool with it.

Having said that, if anyone wants to let us know about the walks they've enjoyed then there is a thread for them here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/on-your-walk-today.185246/


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Feb 2019)

Last night we went into town to meet friends at the Cambridge Blue, so I left the car at work.
This morning, once I could be bothered I rode my Spa to get it. 
I went via Toft and Kingston. In Kingston a beautiful goldfinch flew along with me for 20yds. The next bird I saw was a buzzard sat atop a telegraph pole, he watched me go by.

Through the Eversdens and over into Harlton. From there it was along to Haslingfield and a left turn for Barton. The Mullard telescopes looking good in the sun










From Barton it was into town via Barton Road. The cycle path was awful along here, huge long cracks that could swallow a wheel, but now it’s all brand new tarmac. I didn’t use it though as the hedge had been flailed and there was all sorts of nasty spikes and splinters.

Sidgewick Avenue Plane trees looking grand. It’s normally dark o’clock when I come down here





13.5 miles in the sun 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2121184629


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2019)

Went out on my Boardman team commuter bike for a change. 
I've not been on it for months. 
Smooth as silk this bike with the conti tour tyres, only 6.8 miles which is my work ride miles.

Cool and a good head wind but a nice fresh day.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2019)

After yesterdays very dull, though slippery ride, I decided to bring the ICE recumbent out of hibernation, after all, at least I can't fall off it
Started with a similar route out as yesterday, the ice through Wentworth was much worse, but with a parking/handbrake on the back of the trike, sheet ice can be quite fun, round and round we went After I'd grown up it was along the A30, through Englefield Green and into Windsor Great Park. A fair bit of ice around, and quite a few walkers. Went up and down the hills a few times, then a 30 mph roll down Egham Hill to home.

22.5 miles, 370m of climbing (my not very recumbent legs knew about that!). Started at -3.8C, finished at 0.9C, nice and sunny though


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Feb 2019)

Out on the Tricross at 11.30am, weather forecast was for 3-4 degrees, it certainly felt colder.
I met my friends in Ulleskelf for our familiar route to Cawood, Naburn, Bolton Percy with a cafe stop at The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster.
27 miles in Total with an average of 14 mph.


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2019)

Hardly earth shattering, but I just did my first ride after my knee op on 10 January...4.3 flat miles in about 22 mins. Physio cleared me to ride if I feel ok, basically saying ok but it would be bad to fall off...so I didn't . 
I've been in the gym every day using the static bike for a couple of weeks so thought I'd give it a go as it was dry, sunny and not too cold

Knee felt a bit wobbly and used minimal resistance. Feels ok, tbh more pain from the tendinitis in my shoulder 

Back to work tomorrow...boo


----------



## gavgav (3 Feb 2019)

Bagged my February Half Century Challenge Ride, early, which is always a bonus this time of year.

A very frosty night meant a wait until 11:30am, when things had started to warm up a bit, before setting out with the aim of heading into Wales. It was lovely and sunny as I set out, still cold, but the bite had gone out of the wind due to it coming from a South Westerly direction. It was a strong one though, which would make for slow progress on the first half of the ride.

I began by heading to Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft and then taking the lanes to Arscott and Lea Cross. There was plenty of ice along the edges of the roads, but the cyclists line was fine. 

Continued on to Yockleton, where I turned into the strengthening wind and it was a fairly unpleasant 3 mile slog, mostly uphill, on the very busy main road to Westbury. I was glad to turn off onto quieter roads, and I then had to pause at the level crossing for a train to come through from Wales.

I crossed the main A458, easily which was a surprise, at Halfway House and then took some narrower lanes, that I’d only used once before, to Wollaston and Bulthy, where I crossed the border into Wales. This section involves a good amount of climbing, but was also the most “interesting” part of the ride, due to climbing up into frozen slush and snow. I managed to negotiate it, without coming off, but there were a few moments when the back end tried to go!! 

I paused at the top of the hill, before the steep descent, to appreciate the fabulous view of the snow capped Berwyn mountains. Difficult to pick out on this photo, but it’s the best I could get!






The first part of the descent involved a very tricky section of slush/ice, but then the main hazard was crater like potholes, which were pretty awful in places. I also started to get a horrid grinding noise from the rear disc brakes, which was rather worrying and I wonder if I’m down to metal on metal? Calling @Rickshaw Phil !!

At Crew Green, I turned right onto the main road and finally had the wind behind me, which made for a much quicker section to Melverley and Pentre, where the Royal Hill pub was busy and very tempting, but I resisted! I continued to make good progress to Shrawardine and Montford Bridge, before joining the horrid main road back to Bicton and Shrewsbury, on which thankfully the traffic was well behaved, for a change.

The final section was back along the rough cycle paths and home, having really enjoyed that ride, which isn’t always the case in Winter.

33.9 miles with 1564ft of climbing, at a very slow 11.0 mph avg.


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Feb 2019)

Cheeky ride after this mornings work thing out to Lymm and back via Barton air field. Not massive mileage but nice to do a fun ride instead of just commuting.The steam train is not far from Warburton Toll Bridge akong thd A-57 bypass near Cadishead. Just over 33 miles which is just nice after the morning 21 mile commute


----------



## delb0y (3 Feb 2019)

Just a gentle 17 this morning. Bit icy where the hedges blocked, the sun, and some lovely photo opportunities. Alas, left the camera at home. Still trying to maintain a little fitness whilst waiting for weekend days when there are no chores to be done.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Feb 2019)

gavgav said:


> ....I also started to get a horrid grinding noise from the rear disc brakes, which was rather worrying and I wonder if I’m down to metal on metal? Calling @Rickshaw Phil !!.......


It's possible since I haven't serviced it yet and your bike does eat through the rear pads. Let me know when you can bring it over so I can take a look. I'll get some new pads in regardless.


----------



## JPBoothy (3 Feb 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> 10km yomp with my 9 year old today. Not a ride, so I’m expecting some flack from the Mods. Yikes! Pretty out so made the most of it.
> 
> We are quite small in The Nature.
> View attachment 450325
> ...


I think it passes as a recce for when it's rideable


----------



## galaxy (3 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> A mere 10 miles for me today, to ALDI and the High Street, too busy getting the bathroom ready to plaster for anything else. Good coating of snow outside now, no doubt that'll be nice and icy in the morning. Might be a very short ride tomorrow to keep the 'ride every day' challenge going..


I’d of plastered it for you if I still lived in Farnborough


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2019)

galaxy said:


> I’d of plastered it for you if I still lived in Farnborough


You can always move back
It's one thing I just cannot get to grips with, not through lack of trying mind. That and bricklaying


----------



## galaxy (3 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> You can always move back
> It's one thing I just cannot get to grips with, not through lack of trying mind. That and bricklaying


It’s easy. Lol


----------



## Jenkins (3 Feb 2019)

It was my brother in law's birthday today, so I took advantage of a bright & sunny afternoon to give my new Pickenflick its second proper run out to drop off a card. Nobody home as my sister had taken him out for lunch at the local Chiquito outlet (where he got quite merry on Margharitas apparently) which gave me the opportunity to get the 50k ride in for February. 

Just a straight run out to Claydon through Ipswich and then back via Bramford, Sproughton, Ipswich & Bucklesham










The one downside of today's ride - puncture number 4 of the year


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Feb 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 450525


American reg. He's come a long way.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Feb 2019)

Cold Wet and windy commute at 0530. Yuk.


----------



## 8mph (4 Feb 2019)

Today I cycled down the service Road of an Indian highway which looks something like this.





I I travelled 63 miles from Kot Putli to Jaipur. The first 15 were flat and the rest was a very gradual incline into the hills.
About half way in this happened.




There was a loud bang, the handlebar jack-knifed but I didn't come off. I had a spare tyre so all 5was well. There was one more puncture after that a bit further on.


I'm 6 days into a tour from Rishikesh down to Goa, taking it slow. Today was the longest ride so far.
Here's a picture of the bike.




I've taken the pressure down on both tyres slightly but I'll probably invest in a road tyre for the front wheel as the knobbly tyre keeps on getting flats.

The highway is pretty grim, lots of pollution and noise but it's kind of fun anyway. The plan is to get to the west coast and take some smaller roads.
275 miles in with another 800-900 to go.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> American reg. He's come a long way.


I thought that but my friend says its based at Barton


----------



## C R (4 Feb 2019)

8mph said:


> Today I cycled down the service Road of an Indian highway which looks something like this.
> View attachment 450653
> I travelled 63 miles from Kot Putli to Jaipur. The first 15 were flat and the rest was a very gradual incline into the hills.
> About half way in this happened.
> ...


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Feb 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> I thought that but my friend says its based at Barton


<Cough>City airport, please.


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Feb 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> <Cough>City airport, please.


 I'm old school and only know it as Barton. I'm the same with Manchester airport in calling it Ringway


----------



## Leaway2 (4 Feb 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> I'm old school and only know it as Barton. I'm the same with Manchester airport in calling it Ringway


Ringway worker here.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

8mph said:


> Today I cycled down the service Road of an Indian highway which looks something like this.
> View attachment 450653
> I travelled 63 miles from Kot Putli to Jaipur. The first 15 were flat and the rest was a very gradual incline into the hills.
> About half way in this happened.
> ...



Fair play to you.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

A little utility ride today to the shops and bank. I took my camera but couldn’t find anything of interest to photograph.

Just the map then 6.08 miles


----------



## Old jon (4 Feb 2019)

Such a very long time without a ride. The weather really has not helped, so the promise of the giddy heights of seven degrees had to be taken. I even fooled myself into thinking that many degrees was warm.

As ever the first bit is the wander around Holbeck. When the right turn onto Water Lane was taken, Otley was decided on, quite possibly ‘cos the towpath really is an easy ride. Viaduct Road followed by the ride up to Headingley was pretty good. Crossing Burley Road by the lights there needs a bit of thought. Filter right to the front and it is a steep take off when the green shines. Stop a couple of cars back and at least you are moving when you reach the steep bit. Today, on the fixed, that helped a lot. The rest is sort of climb all the way up to Lawnswood. There had been a vagrant thought to continue up to the water tower at Cookridge. I guess the legs decided against it and continued along the A 660 in the direction of Bramhope and some hard work pedalling. The last rise out of Bramhope demonstrated that the breeze was a bit stronger than I had thought and was right in my face. Well, it will be helping on the return journey then. Not many folk ask for directions these days, when asked I usually navigate by public houses. So, I turned right by the Dyneley Arms. Which seems to be no longer a pub, just like so many more. Another absent landmark. Never mind, the ride down Pool Bank was fun.



Followed by the slog into the wind towards Otley on the A 659. I was caught by another rider along here, a bit of a chat but we may have been trying too hard for a long conversation. I certainly was, the wind again. After a short stop by the maypole the delights of Leeds Road awaited. It was a little faster than the last ascent of it, probably caused by wind assistance. No complaint there. Back through Bramhope to Headingley again. The road is different in the other direction, but I maybe know it too well. Turn off right for Kirkstall and the gentle pedal back to Office Lock along the towpath again. Point the front wheel to Hunslet, turn right to escape the place and up over the motorway towards the streets to home. Twenty nine and a smidgeon miles ( wow the spell checker likes smidgeon! ) and I guess the grin was for stopping. Good ride.

The map. The little garmin still impresses the hell out of me. Maps were 'orrible when I had to learn . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Feb 2019)

Temps have risen. One less layer required. Bright day too so I headed out on the standard route by Castlemorton, Longdon Marsh, Bushley, Twyning and The White Rabbit for Upton and return. Bit of a wind limited progress at times but it all seemed a bit easier in the warmer conditions. 35 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (4 Feb 2019)

A trip across Glasgow NW to SE.
Summerston to Cambuslang.
Had to tackle the beast that is Greenlees Road
Coming home I used part of route 765 ? Through Rutherglen. Complete dugs dinner.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Coming home I used part of route 765 ? Through Rutherglen. Complete dugs dinner.


Oh you were in my neck of the woods.
Yes, 746 I think it's called, part of my commute, you're right about it being a dug's dinner!
You should have come back from Cambuslang along the Clyde, much nicer if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Feb 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh you were in my neck of the woods.
> Yes, 746 I think it's called, part of my commute, you're right about it being a dug's dinner!
> You should have come back from Cambuslang along the Clyde, much nicer if you're not in a hurry.


I know my way round the area well.
Lived and worked in Cambuslang and Rutherglen for many years.
I was just curious to see where the signs took me.
Lovely afternoon.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Feb 2019)

Ebiked hybrid debut on the work run and as a result the shorter very steep route taken to work, motor flat out and the pedals being shifted rapidly! 1.7 miles 173ft upwards. Left work at 4.30; oh why is the rear light not working - um, probably still light enough, oh drat - the saddle came loose - not just the saddle but the tube clamp as well so walkies home wheeling the bike. Saddle now fixed hopefully and the light is sat on the table off the bike - seems that my soldered joints in the cable failed.

UPDATE Turned out the cable had snapped immediately adjacent the joint, trip to Halfords for some bullet connectors resolved the issue


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> American reg. He's come a long way.




Have you seen the size of the fuel tank on that


----------



## galaxy (4 Feb 2019)

No work today. Dog walking then a Utility ride into town. NaN breads for tonight’s Chicken Jalfrezi. 
Toilet roll chilling for in the morning.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2019)

.. involved a quick lie-down in the mud. My usual track was a bit slippery today. Squelch!!


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> .. involved a quick lie-down in the mud. My usual track was a bit slippery today. Squelch!!



Ooopssss... Only a bruised ego, I hope...


----------



## C R (5 Feb 2019)

Finally the weather was reasonable at the time I had a moment for a ride, so had to take it. Usual lunchtime circuit, Hatfield Bank, Stonehall Common, Pirton, Wadborough and Littleworth.

Fairly mild temperature, but an annoying headwind for the first half of the ride. Nice to get the legs turning again.

10.8 miles at 14.2 mph. Let the powerpoints begin now.


----------



## chriswoody (5 Feb 2019)

Tuesday is my day off and with the temperatures a balmy 3℃ I headed off into the local forests. I headed west along a succession of forest trails, shadowing the River Aller.












After 15km and a short section of cobbles it was time to turn South West and head towards the river crossing.






Whilst it may not look like it, this is actually the way across, look closely and you'll see a bridge above the river, accessed by a short flight of steps.






Typical German forethought, they even provide a small ramp for your tyres as you go up the steps!











Once over the bridge, I found myself on a small island, with a small museum about the history of the Hydro Electric plant.






Then over the top of a lock gate and I was on the Southern bank of the River Aller. Then it was a straight sprint back through the forest on a national cycle path home.

All in all about 26km and all pretty flat, but a good mix of forest roads and single track, all very muddy and great fun.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ooopssss... Only a bruised ego, I hope...


No bruises, but quite a lot of mud!


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2019)

And...I've soon got to do the route again, only in the dark. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2019)

Yesterday's ride... Was initially in drizzle, then pedalling through a bit of mud!

I met up with a mate for a pedal around Pitsford Res. Choice o bike was definitely MTB after the rain overnight! 






Slippery logs over the stream.. 






Then a snack after a circuit of the res. 






After a chance meeting with the local hunt, including loads of beagles and tally ho's from the riders, we seemed to be in the middle of their short cut through a fence 






Last shot of cleanish bikes 






Ewww. The bridleway looked OK if we rode on the grassy bit alongside... 
Nope 

Still, it was only for half a mile. Once back on terra firma, and with the use of pointy sticks, we were able to ride again. 

Back home, with a bike to clean, on 35 miles. 

https://strava.app.link/qLRusxA63T


----------



## 8mph (6 Feb 2019)

I left Jaipur at 9.30 and by 11 I was feeling pretty fed up with the traffic and took country roads via Bagru which was much better but the sections of track slowed me down a bit.




I got back onto the highways at around 2 and rode till 8, arriving in Pushkar having covered 95 miles. (according to Google maps)

I found a great Hotel at £5 and will have a day off to clean the bike and clothes.

The next stop (Pali) is 105 miles which will be a long day but for the first time ever I've tried to increase daily distance from a modest start of 42 miles and so far haven't had any aches or pains.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

I got all set and ready to go for a ride into town on the hybrid today, all the gear on etc, the I saw my road bike, hanging on the wall looking filthy, not having been cleaned since my ride on it last week. So, I cancelled my ride and gave the roady a blumen' good clean, two hours out there, so I was. 






I didn't ride it though, don't want to get it dirty on the damp roads.


----------



## Jon George (6 Feb 2019)

Managed to sneak in a qualifying ride for the 50k challenge, today. Used a variation of a route posted by @Jenkins and went out to Barham, back to Ipswich, then out and back towards Felixstowe. At Levington, I paused for a while to watch a pilot performing some aerobatics over The Orwell in a light aircraft. Boy, was it ever being thrown around! 

This out at Barham:-


----------



## pjd57 (6 Feb 2019)

A leisurely run with Free Wheel north from Maryhill to Glasgow green.
Photoshoot for the council to show off a newly renovated bridge.

Back along the south of the Clyde




With a brief stop near the city centre.
Over the river and home along the Kelvin.
Fairly mild with only a slight hint of rain.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Feb 2019)

Jules H, Mrs 26 and lil ole me headed off around the northern end of the Hills. Bright skies, little wind and mild temps meant good stuff for February. We looped around to the western side to drop southwards for Coddington. We tried the church there but it was locked despite the "open" sign. Daffs, snowdrops, crocus and primrose were about in the churchyard. We'd already ridden past massive shows of snowdrops in the lanes. At the bottom of the hill is a garden with a mass of crocus. We stopped to admire a good show but it will get better soon as it was still early for the full event. On over the Munsley lump the discussion was "which cafe". Trumpet Corner got the vote. Lovely refreshments indeed.

We took to the eastern flanks of The Marcles to emerge at the Cider works from where we made a westerly run for The Malverns. Richard K came past. He was going well for sure. Turning north took us to the southern end of The Malverns and so our return was northward in well known lanes. We'd had a super outing on a lovely winter's day. The early spring flowers are in fine form with promise of more to come. 52 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I got all set and ready to go for a ride into town on the hybrid today, all the gear on etc, the I saw my road bike, hanging on the wall looking filthy, not having been cleaned since my ride on it last week. So, I cancelled my ride and gave the roady a blumen' good clean, two hours out there, so I was.
> 
> View attachment 451056
> 
> ...


Boooo. Ride first then wash


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Boooo. Ride first then wash



Aye, I realised later that I should've had a quick ride first, but I was a bit pressed for time.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Feb 2019)

Morning off work so ebiked to Halfords for a set of chain quick links. Did not know you now need a voucher off British Cyclings web site to get the 10% discount but they knocked it off anyway. Walked out of the store, took one look at the saddle and back in for a new seat clamp collar. That fixed the loose saddle issue and the new clamp is noticeably deeper than the original which I think was part of the problem. Then to a local farm shop only to discover the had sold out of what I was after so back home and then a successful return ebike trip to work -14.3 miles in total, 892ft of the upward variety


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (6 Feb 2019)

Can you see Africa?


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Feb 2019)

No work commute tonight, couldn't work out how to strap a full sized fridge to the rack so bought the van.
I managed 2.6 miles into town this morning, accompanied by some horrid noises and the inability to back-pedal. In fairness the commuter is long overdue a service given the recent weather it's been ridden in, so on the stand when I got home and a quick drivechain check and clean. Rear disc pads were as good as gone to the metal which explains the 'long' brake, I keep new spares so all done ready for tomorrow night. Turns out the chain is actually silver in colour, not brown


----------



## Donger (6 Feb 2019)

Missed out on an audax on Sunday due to snow and ice. Where has it all gone? Nice mild day in Gloucestershire and Wiltshire today, so I snuck out to get my Metric-Century-a-Month Challenge ride in for February before the Winter returns. The plan was to head out towards Malmesbury via the straightest possible route and just turn the bike around and retrace my route as soon as I passed 31 miles. I hadn't counted on road closures. Got to Frocester, prepared to take on the beast that is Frocester Hill - only to find a sign saying "Road closed - find an alternative route". That meant turning left for Kings Stanley and climbing up to Selsley Common via Middleyard. This is quite a nice climb up onto the Cotswold escarpment, going up in steps with a chance to recover in between climbs, and affording nice views towards Randwick. (Selsley Church in the foreground):




The last of the mini climbs on this route takes you up over a cattle grid with a punchy little steep bit that gets you gritting your teeth and counting to fifty to make it to the crest. More great views of Stroud to be had from there, while you get your breath back:




By the time I'd crossed Selsley Common and got to the top of Frocester Hill, there was another dreaded "Road closed" sign forcing me to detour through Nympsfield before getting back on track at Cockadilly. Then quite a smooth passage through Kingscote, Tetbury and a little road I'd never previously ridden through Shipton Moyne before I arrived in Malmesbury (Wiltshire) on just over 31 miles. I stopped and rested my backside on a well worn stone seat in this little market stall (or whatever it is) in the middle of the town, and chatted to a cyclist from Chipping Sodbury for a bit while wolfing down some snacks:




Did a straight re-trace on my way home, spotting this little fella looking a bit wobbly on his feet in Shipton Moyne on the way:




Could Spring be on the way? Retraced my detour avoiding Frocester Hill, feeling more than a little weary by the time I reached Selsley Common:




I think I overdressed today, and I had a few issues with my overshoes, one of which is really rather tatty now, and caused my foot to slip out of the straps a couple of times. Typically, this made me adjust my foot position a bit to avoid slipping, with the inevitable result that a few new aches, pains and cramps started to develop before I got home. Made it home on 62.3 miles (100.2km) 6 hours 25 mins after leaving home. A bit nackered and aching a bit, but glad to complete my 50th consecutive month of the Metric Century Challenge.
I'm going to ache tomorrow.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Feb 2019)

regular run through Glasgow and back for the football tonight.

Slight detour to the Central station on the way to drop something off.
Photo with the firefighter statue







Weather was good. Passed a sign showing 5°c. Last Wednesday night on the same run it was -2°


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2019)

A day off work today  but woke to rain and wind .weather app had a window around 1300 only had a spare hour so decided to head for the hills . Out the door at 1245 through Newtown Linford up the first climb of Sharply hill left at Old John then next left straight onto the steep ramp of Priory lane a quick descent then the other half of the climb another steep one right at the crossroads and the climbing continued up Whitcroft lane . A bit of respite from the climbing into Woodhouse Eaves then church hill before the climb past Swithland woods then I had saved the worst till last . Warren hill a hill I don't like and not sure why . It has lots of changes of gradient changes and you just can't get any rhythm on it . Back through Newtown and home 15 miles with 1575 ft of upness over a 100ft a mile is hilly for me still managed to average over 15 mph which is helped by a few quick descents a proper workout if shorter than a normal ride for me


----------



## 8mph (7 Feb 2019)

I left Pushkar at 9 on sandy tracks, then country roads for 4 hours before getting on the highway.
The highway was smooth and not busy, the scenery wonderful but the journey from 11am onwards was heading straight into a 15mph wind.
I didn't reach my destination and called it a day at 8pm having covered 81 miles.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2019)

I decided to treat myself to lunch out this afternoon - just 10 miles each way once the wind had finally dropped to a comfortable level. As the pub is in the middle of a Strava segment, I won't be troubling the leaderboard with today's time...


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Feb 2019)

8mph said:


> I left Pushkar at 9 on sandy tracks, then country roads for 4 hours before getting on the highway.
> The highway was smooth and not busy, the scenery wonderful but the journey from 11am onwards was heading straight into a 15mph wind.
> I didn't reach my destination and called it a day at 8pm having covered 81 miles.
> View attachment 451307
> ...



Looks like you're having a fantastic adventure, there's a big bit of me that's a little jealous...


----------



## 8mph (8 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Looks like you're having a fantastic adventure, there's a big bit of me that's a little jealous...


The benefits of being a batchelor my friend, and the best part of two years spent building while living in a 14ft caravan!
I had my panniers stolen in Delhi
when I arrived and had to buy
second hand clothes and Indian
tools.
I've yet to have a tour without any
mishaps, having my Icebreaker top, Montane jacket, lights, tools, headtoech,Specialized shorts, other merino wool items knicked along with my Garmin was
quite a loss.
Obstacles aside it's been great. I'd urge anyone who is flying abroad to take an old bike with them, it's free with some airlines.

No major roads today, a day of pootling..
When my chain started to come
apart, the bike mechanic fixed it with a hammer and other rudimentary tools and wouldn't accept payment.
40 odd miles covered.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Feb 2019)

art lovers house in Bellahouston.
It was too awkward to get wet gloves off and on for any more pics


----------



## I like Skol (8 Feb 2019)

In South Wales at the moment so read this in your best Welsh valleys accent..... 

I went for a ride up the Valley see, all the way to Blaenavon. I didn't stop at the big pit but went right over the hill to Abergavenny. It was quite late now so I had to pedal on along the Usk valley to get home in time for tea. There's lovely then..... 






It was a late start as I watched the rain being battered against the windows by the winds all morning and much of the afternoon until it finally eased off after 2pm. I didn't set off until just after 2.30 and headed along NCN492 to Blaenavon. This is a lovely traffic free tarmac path that climbs gradually for almost the entire 10 miles. I had set off wearing over-trousers and hat but the long steady climb into a headwind soon had me puling over to remove these because I was over heating badly. Climbing up The Tumble from this side meant an easier ascent as a lot of the height gain had already been done on the cycle path. Once at the top I stopped to have a drink and an apple I had brought along just for this point. As I was getting ready to leave I looked at the sky and thought how lucky I had been with the weather. Patches of clear blue sky were showing between the dark clouds that were quickly blowing over in the strong winds, just then it started to rain!
Luckily it was just a brief shower and normal, windy, service was soon resumed as I picked up speed down the long fast drop into Abergavenny. I have only cycled this road once before, during the 2018 Velothon, and that was in the opposite direction so I can't claim to have any expert familiarity with the road. With the speed, wind and bumpy turns on the descent there was a need for just a little caution, so when the road started to get a bit twisty I backed off the land speed record attempt after hitting just over 45mph. It was a good job I did as the tight hairpin bends near the bottom were quite tricky due to the rain, debris and fallen branches littering the road.
From Abergavenny I followed the swollen River Usk back towards home. The level was very high and the river was full of branches and trees being washed downstream by the angry currents. I saw the only two other cyclists of the ride during this stretch. A hardy soul near Chainbridge, we acknowledged each others hardy awesomeness, said hi and raised a hand to each other as we passed in opposite directions (Paging @ianrauk ). I saw the other guy riding through Usk while I stood on the bridge watching the angry river flow by.
The last few miles took me down some mucky old farm lanes and I arrived at back just as it finally went dark. About 10 minutes after getting back the heavens opened in a big way, hail stones, rain, wind, torrential horribleness! Perfect timing, the sun always shines on the righteous


----------



## 8mph (9 Feb 2019)

Deogar to Udaipur city center, 83 miles, 6hrs 12 minutes over the hills or Rajashan. I don't know if they count as mountains but there were long climbs. With 3 short breaks, this must be a personal best with an average speed of 13 mph. Motivated by participating on this site.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Feb 2019)

Some time back in the early summer I was pootling around on my bike waiting for Mrs Dave to catch me up. I wasn’t looking where I was going and I hit a very shallow pot hole. My saddle snapped on one side. I was in no rush to replace it.







Today we went to Grafham water to the Rutland Cycles shop. I bought a new saddle! 






How do they scientifically test it?

So I fitted it and went for a short ride. After a mile I stopped and readjusted it slightly. As I was thinking about the saddle while riding I didn’t really notice the 40mph gusty wind!

Back home after 10 miles. I’ve sat on more unforgiving saddles!






https://www.strava.com/activities/2134451743


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> How do they scientifically test it?



Presumably they ask it questions, that's how they know it's an expert.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Feb 2019)

Mark L turned out today. First outing for him for quite some time. We rode to Upton where Steve E, John G and Margaret PR were assembling. Steve called the Apperley route to Tewkesbury so we dived through the school and aimed for Haw Bridge to round by Deerhurst and some traffic dodging through Tewkesbury.

Our favoured cafe was very busy but we squeezed in OK. Mark's cleats were giving trouble so I wielded the allen key. He'd lost two bolts and the others were loose. I had to compromise the fix with two bolts per cleat instead of the designed three. Our return was by The White Rabbit as usual. Mark was tiring and begged a lift from Steve so I rode the last miles from Upton on my own. Not a bad outing despite the windy tail end of Storm Erik. 44 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Feb 2019)

Bloomin' windy today, and with lots of decorating still to do I opted to delay the imperial century to another day. 2 short utility rides was enough, having to pedal to get downhill is no fun, and the headwind spoilt all the fun.
I think I'm on wet ride in the morning, but I shall go out, being stuck indoors with a paintbrush wears thin quite quickly.


----------



## albal (9 Feb 2019)

Pretty windy in North Dorset, tho the coffee + cake in the ugly duckling cafe Shaftesbury certainly made up for it.


----------



## pjd57 (9 Feb 2019)

i didn't think I was getting out today due to very high winds.
But it calmed down by 4 and I had an errand to run.
Decided to use the canal path for most of it.



home along the canal after dark


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Feb 2019)

What a day for a pootle. Storm Erik was out with a vengeance. Lots of deep standing water. A lot to do so very few nice photos. Sorry.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2019)

Anti-clockwise loop today, roughly planned to minimise the amount of time spent battling the headwind and mainly sticking to the better roads due to recent weather and the amount of hedge cuttting/flailing that's been done around here over the past week or so. 

Just a simple zigzagging ride up to Martlesham via Newbourne & Wandringfield, then across to Westerfield via Rushmere and then home past the outskirts of Ipswich and Nacton. I got caught out a couple of times by side wind gusts through gaps in the hedges, and at one point found myself freewheeling at 30+mph when drafting a tow truck with a broken down artic and still having to feather the brakes based on the tow truck's engine note.








https://www.strava.com/activities/2134651719


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2019)

I was definitely going out this morning, so with light rain in the air I headed out towards Chertsey to do a few loops of St Anne's Hill. Not hugely long, but an annoying little 40m climb to warm the legs up and get some metres early on. After lap 3 it was raining proper, so on with the waterproof jacket. I'd not bothered about the bottom half so the legs got wet. 
Out through Lyne, the Chobham, over 'The Steep', then back through Wentworth before Callow Hill and home.
Managed, just, to stay above 20m/mile, always a struggle around here unless you want to did hill reps.
Veloviewer reckons I've done more than double the amount of climbing at this point this year than last, and maybe, just maybe I'm starting to not fear the hills. 
Black Mountains ride planned in March if I can get the day off work, I think that loop is 70 miles with 2500m or so of up-ness....


----------



## Donger (10 Feb 2019)

You'll love the Black Mountains, @cosmicbike . Not sure about doing them in March though!

A tad under 40 miles for me today, as I tagged a little on to the end of a 33 mile club ride out to Hartpury, Highleadon, Huntley, Birdwood etc and back. I was wearing a collection of my very much last choice cyclewear and some very tatty overshoes that disintegrated as I rode. Half way round, I remembered where my best rain top was ..... we'd had guests turn up suddenly the other day, and Mrs Donger would have shovelled all my stray kit away in a last minute tidy up using her gravity-based filing system! Found it when I got home.

Anyway, despite it raining for the first 10 miles, this turned out to be a great little social group ride with another decent little café discovered at the Birdwood Garden Centre. By the end, most of us looked like we'd ridden the Grand National. (Muddy and wet out there today).

Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2019)

albal said:


> Pretty windy in North Dorset, tho the coffee + cake in the ugly duckling cafe Shaftesbury certainly made up for it.


Lovely part of the world!


----------



## Mike_P (10 Feb 2019)

Thoughts of going out on the road bike today were quashed by this mornings car borne shopping trips noticing the sheer amount of twigs and branches lying around and did not really fancy an afternoon of visits by the p fairy. So out on the ebiked hybrid again and a successful visit to the farm shop today as they had in stock what was sold out mid week. Took a long way round to get to it via Knaresborough and a less than frequent compared to mid summer game of dodge the bell deaf pedestrian along Waterside. Having refitted the main vertical motor fixing bolt yesterday with some threadlock the horizontal fixing nut, the sole bottom bracket fixing nut, decided to loosen instead so turned into a ride noted for the creaking noises - pedal and crank off when back home and the nut tightened up with a dab of threadlock. Was pretty windy in parts - the early clue being given whilst downhill on a parallel to road cycle track and seeing three members of the Otley Cycling Club slugging uphill north-westbound on the cycletrack rather than the road. 12.6 miles 848ft upwards.
Strava Ebike Segments 0, Ride Segments 27


----------



## Old jon (10 Feb 2019)

Just for a change, I had given quite a bit of thought to the route for this morning’s ride. The weather forecast was encouraging, not warm but mostly dry and no howling gales. So there was no excuse at all to stay at home and wear out the sofa.

Out with the geared bike today, there were hills and a low level of fitness to cope with. Around Holbeck, riding along Marshall Street approaching Water Lane some work had been done on the building that Haynes manuals used to be produced in. Been empty for years, and an eyesore. Anyway, on with the ride. Great Wilson Street to Crown Point Road and from the bridge of that name continue towards the Eastgate roundabout and the pedal up to Oakwood. A stretch of easier road then leads to the bottom of Boot Hill and the climb. After crossing the Ring Road turn left onto Whin Moor Lane, which transmogrifies into Gatehouse Lane before it reaches Shadwell. Once there, a left turn leads all the way to Slaid Hill and the right turn onto Wike Ridge Lane and that swoopy ride through Wike itself.



There is another quick downhill on the way to East Keswick, grin factor multiplied by any number you like, and then the road begins an upward slant again. Becoming progressively steeper as the Potts clock is passed and even steeper around the bend. Which is where I changed to the little chainring and the chain fell off. Why? Thought I. Front and rear gear change is looked at regularly, and checked to be adjusted properly. It is a good piece of kit and if it does go out of adjustment it has always proved to be the cable fraying. Not this time, the bottom bracket had suddenly developed a large amount of play. The videos I post usually have an annoying creak to listen to, and I have looked and listened and so on to try to find this creak. Could not, so decided it was the saddle. The soul of the original owner of the leather haunting me maybe. You may guess that I now blame the bottom bracket.

What to do now? All that thought about the route can now be ignored. Linton and its recently readjusted bridge will have to settle for my absence. Bramham and Thorner, not to mention Sandhills, can do without me entirely today. Home by an unexpectedly shortened route is the decision.

Continue in the direction I was riding and turn right on the A 659 to ride through Collingham, with another right to ride on the A 58 all the way back to Leeds. Leaving the chain on the middle ring, reckoning if it falls off that there is one at either side to catch it. There’s nowt like hope. As the miles slowly passed under the wheels I was thinking. If I call in a bike shop, maybe one of the staff can identify the bottom bracket. OK, I was wishful thinking. But no! Evans on New Station Street was the one I chose and I was told ( and promptly forgot ) what it was. So I bought one. The joy of fitting this purchase will have to wait until tomorrow, but the anticipation is not boundless. We shall see how things work out.

Just riding to Evans was quite a job, and finding a route home from there was even more of a challenge. I do not have the need to ride through the city centre, the last time was more than two years ago. Anyway, the puzzle eventually unravelled and twenty eight and a half miles after leaving it, I saw my front door again. The smile was better than ever.

Two maps. The shorter than it should have been ride, followed by 'how not to traverse Leeds centre on a bike.'






Leeds, huh!!


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2019)

Forgive me CycleChatters, for it is just over two weeks since my last (outdoor) ride. 

After abandoning plans for a ride yesterday due to Storm Erik (and his 50mph winds), today was the first opportunity in what felt like far too long to get out on the bike.

Out on the Giant just after 9 and with the weather looking fairly benign. It was grey, but felt mild enough for the time of year and only a light breeze forecast, so time to bag a qualifying ride for the Half Century Challenge too, as you never can tell when you'll next get a chance at this time of year.

Almost inevitably this lead me to Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and onto the descent of Sandhills, where we had numpty pass number one of the day, where someone overtook and gave me loads of room, but forced a car coming the other way to stop...
Anyhow, on down the hill and onto Main Street, through the village and out onto Milner Lane to attack the climb onto the ridge. Hard work as always, but rewarded by a bit of flat at the top along between the hedges.
A last minute decision to turn onto Holme Farm Lane and a wend round to Rigton Green, then out of there on a typically filthy Bramham Lane which was enlivened today by passing a jogger about halfway along - quite often you won't see anyone on here. Onto Jewitt Lane and up the rise onto Thorner Lane before powering through (it's all relative...) the lesser Wothersome dip and onto Thorner Road for the slightly downhill run towards Bramham.
Left just before the A1(M) bridge and onto West Woods Road for the ups and downs to Wattlesyke Roundabout, getting passed by a friendly club run from Bingley (? - I think) - not only did most of them say hello as they breezed past but they gave me plenty of room. That sort of behaviour will get club runs a good name! 
Across the roundabout and down the hill towards Wetherby, then round the roundabout and into the town itself with a loop around the town centre before dropping into the Wilderness for a quick couple of pics:




Back in the saddle and that sharp, narrow climb out of the car park, encouraged on my way from about half way up by a motorist revving their engine behind me. Unfortunately this additional distraction seemed to slow me down even more, oh dear.

Past the fire station and onto Walton Road, across the A1(M) and out past the racecourse and because I had the breeze behind me, all the way along to Walton where I turned right for the mainly downhill run to Thorp Arch past the Leeds United training ground, as some gaps in the clouds started to appear and blue sky started showing through.
From there it's a rapid drop down onto the bridge over the River Wharf and with the way in front of me cleared by a man in a van it was straight across and up the other side into Boston Spa, where a wiggle on Main Street saw me heading for Clifford.
Into the village and onto Main Street by the Catholic Church for a bit of variety, up the hill and had a motorist pull out in front of me, then couldn't decided if they were going or not shortly further on, then stopped about 3 feet away from the kerb and put their left hand indicator on...
Anyway, up to the top of the village and the quick descent into Bramham, where a loop around saw me climb back out of the village and cross back over the A1(M) and start the long steady incline back up past Bramham Park.
Retraced my outbound route through Wothersome and then took Jewitt Lane for the scenic route to Compton Lane and then looped back round to Rigton Green from there.
Hole Farm Lane and then Milner Lane took me back to Thorner, where an all female club run was paused by the Mexborough Arms, then onto Carr Lane for the climb to the A58, a quick run along there and then the climb onto Coal Road getting the closest pass of the day from an idiot in an estate car with two empty bike carriers on the roof  - whoever they were they really have no excuse.
Across the mini-roundabout and from there it's a simple run down to home on local roads.

*31.68 miles* (50.99 km) in *2h 32m* at an average of *12.5 mph* with *1,548 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *3.0°C*

Slightly surprised by that average temperature as it certainly didn't feel that cold. Don't get me wrong it wasn't warm, but it certainly didn't feel so close to zero. Maybe it's my new Altura thermal top? 

It feel really good to get out there again - I've been hitting the turbo while the weather has kept me off the roads but it's just not the same. That's this month sorted for the Half Century Challenge too.
Loads of cyclists out too, no doubt making the most of the weather.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Feb 2019)

Out at 3pm on my Spa. It was still quite blustery and chilly, luckily I’d put my Buff and arm warmers on at the last minute!

Just a 20 mile loop around the Gransdens. The highlight was a Red Kite in A1 condition.




^^^ clearly, it’s quite far away by this point......


















https://www.strava.com/activities/2137318783


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2019)

Donger said:


> You'll love the Black Mountains, @cosmicbike . Not sure about doing them in March though!



I think my attendance will be weather permitting, though I need to book a hotel room the night before, I don't fancy a 3 hour drive before the ride. The chap who's asked me along does this route every year as a season opener and closer, so March & September.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2019)

Last weeks Imperial ton ride was postponed due to ice and the promise of better weather this week the forecast slowly changed to . @Supersuperleeds had plotted a route to enable 4 people starting in different locations with different targets to get them done . First @Lilliburlero dropped out due to family commitments shall we replan . Took the easier option of sticking to plan A. Up this morning checked weather app 100% chance of rain at 0700 I will get wet then . The route was a few miles short for me so an extended route to the meeting point at Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Groby ,Ratby ,Kirby Muxloe ,Newbold Vernon and a loop round the town and I have enough miles in . @Supersuperleeds was waiting after a quick fettle of my front guard were on our way . The rain was light but persistent. Working our way to Tamworth we went through the strangely named Norta-juxta Twycross a good Scrabble score . On to Polesworth where @Supersuperleeds Strava planned route had us heading down a canal towpath , not today so sticking to roads we navigated through Tamworth somehow . A long up and down rolling road got us to a furthest point from home . Turned for home hoping for a bit of tailwind . A call of nature break at 50 miles had me and @Supersuperleeds changed into are perfect planned spare glooves absolute bliss . The rain had stopped now heading back on to familiar roads . We very slowly reeled in a bunch of 4 club riders hoping to draft them up a long drag the rearmost rider waved us past and as we hit the climb they slowed so we dropped them surprising easily . Another Strava navigation wobble sending down a bridle path 
Luckily we knew where we were and plotted round it all adding extra miles. At 65 miles we had a climb into Ibstock and my legs sort of exploded as I dragged myself up .It's going to be a struggle now then . Stopped at the Ibstock sign for a photo for the ABC challenge to see a text from @tallliman who was do to meet in a few miles but couldn't make hed been called into work . So now we could miss the tangent part of the ride to Nice Pie but that would leave both of us short . So after a few miles contemplating different routes . We decided to stick to the original plan . Everytime the road went up I struggled despite me supposedly being the climber of the group . The climb through Stanton under Barden was a slow grind . At bit of respite with the descent down Beacon hill. Into Barrow and the climb of Paudy lane a steep start the a gentle climb of 4 miles in total not what you want on empty legs @Supersuperleeds doing his best to pace me up . Just about had enough miles in and thought about sacking of the cake stop . But stubborn me decide to carry on and we were soon there thankfully . My normal order of beans on toast was off the menu  so cheese sandwiches it was. A very welcome break . Soon back out into what we knew would be a headwind . @Supersuperleeds in full domestique mode sitting in the front . Into Seagrave, Sileby, Cossington and Rothley were we parted company leaving me 5 miles on my own having already past the ton all the diversions had added a few miles on. A slow drag up out of Rothley and one more climb just before home 107 miles in the bag and just the 5351ft of upness in just over 7 hours . I think we had 3 hours of rain and a troublesome wind for all 7 hours. @Supersuperleeds putting in 112 miles despite me looking like I would do the most but thats @Supersuperleeds for you . Thanks to him for today he did more than his fair share of work and getting me round if I been on my own I would have bailed apologies if me not being that chatty but as I put in the ride I was proper f*_"+£d .


----------



## Mike_P (10 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Back in the saddle and that sharp, narrow climb out of the car park, encouraged on my way from about half way up by a motorist revving their engine behind me. Unfortunately this additional distraction seemed to slow me down even more, oh dear.


Must confess I've always wheeled the bike back up the in slope - suspect its quicker overall unless you are heading east.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Back in the saddle and that sharp, narrow climb out of the car park, encouraged on my way from about half way up by a motorist revving their engine behind me. Unfortunately this additional distraction seemed to slow me down even more, oh dear.



Funny that. It has that effect on me as well...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Feb 2019)

The second 2019 ride! The usual route in very strong wind. It felt like the only bit of tail wind I had was from the entrance to Cosford Museum (highly recommended) back to the A41. I suppose there must have been other bits with a favourable wind, but I didn't notice them!

2 minutes slower than last time but as usual, every ride I do is the first ride in ages. I was passed by one other rider going up the 'hill' from White Ladies. Anyone on here? It looked like he was on a nice steel bike. I tried to speed up but it wasn't happening!

That might have been the last ride on the faithful mountain bike. I think I just found some forks that will fit the Weigh that was damaged when that Mercedes pulled out on my all that time back. The Saracen will return to being my shopping and touring bike. Hell, I might even treat it to a wash.


----------



## C R (10 Feb 2019)

The weather over the last three weekends wasn't very good, and the forecast for today wasn't great, but more promising, rain early, but starting to clear around eight, and no wind. I decided I would have a go at the February metric half, as I may not get another chance.

Out at quarter to seven in the rain, thinking that I will dry up as the rain clears, ha!

Out up Hatfield Bank, heading for Kinnersley, then Earl's Croome and Baughton, heading for Tewkesbury via Upper Strensham and Twyning. Daylight by quarter past seven, but no sign of the rain easing, and it was colder than expected.

Upon reaching Tewkesbury it was a left for Bredon, and then headed for Pershore via Eckington. From Pershore the usual Wadborough, Littleworth and Norton for home.

It finally stopped raining at half past nine, when I got home. 33.48 wet miles at 13.1 mph. February challenge ride in the bag, but can't say I enjoyed it.


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2019)

I dressed for the forecast of showers and light breeze. Actual weather was dry and horrible, strong, gusty winds. 
Last Autumn, I'd mentioned to some of the club members, who go out during the week, that we needed some new cafe stops out towards Lymm. And so today all 3 groups, via various routes went to the new destination of Grappenhall Walked Garden which was delightful and my slice of lemon cake was awesome. - I've really missed the cake stops whilst I have been off the bike.
I struggled today, my legs just don't have the miles in them at the moment, though I did do 40 miles and I'd not been on the bike for 3 weeks.


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Feb 2019)

My ride Saturday - so a bit late to post here but first chance I've had. Very windy - I'd normally skip cycling on days like this but its probably the only weekend in Feb I'd have time for a longer ride.

102Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett -Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva -Mnks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton -Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Brinklow - Shilton - Pailton - Monks Kirby -Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Ashby Magna - Countersthorpe - Blaby

Most of the first 40K was into a headwind (~40mph) - including the joy of having to put a fair bit of effort into cycling downhill, of course it calmed down a lot for the way home but it was a bit easier with a 18mph tailwind.

Then back home to finish changing the drivetrain on my hybrid (new shifters, brake levers, chain, cassette, cleaned and serviced other bits - works fine!  ) - though I did need to change the cable on the front shifter as I messed up the one that came with the shifters. A first for me - and note to self - there are good youtube videos on how it should be done - easily - of course I took the difficult route and took off the top cover - which meant I had to reassemble the optical indicator too....I have never had to change cables on these sort of shifters so that was new to me (there's a single screw you need to undo if you want to do it properly- albeit a bit hidden) - so now the gears work well on the hybrid. Managed a wet 11km run on Sunday too so not bad...​


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Feb 2019)

A day off today so out on the Tricross just before lunch. A little nippy but a beautiful day. Still feeling sluggish and short of energy so a steady 20.5 miles with an average of 14.7 mph. Lovely ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

The other day when I was cleaning my Trek road bike, I noticed that the steering felt a bit notchy. Today a took the headset out and cleaned it all up, greased and generally fettled until it as lovely and smooth again. I then went for a ride around the village to make sure everything was as it should be. Just the two mile test ride, nothing fell off and I didn't crash...which is always a bonus.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Feb 2019)

Lovely bright morning out there so off I went. Fairly standard run today which I haven't ridden for a wee while. I had the light drift of wind behind on the way south which helped keep things easily brisk. Some superb banks of snowdrops greeted my as I rode through the lanes. Occasionally there were a few crocus. Today's hills didn't seem too tough and up on Woolridge I was pleased to see that the Severn valley wasn't badly flooded despite the flooded and closed lane at Upton. The start of the run north along the Hams was populated by a nice flock of Lapwing. Riding north into the slight wind gradually took a bit of a toll. By the time I had jinked around the flood at Upton I was flagging a bit. Nevertheless I rode on steadily over the last few miles. Very enjoyable ride today to get the week's miles started. 47 smiles


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2019)

A day off from decorating, and with a decent forecast I decided to go do the metric century for the month. Known roads out through Cobham and Effingham all the way up to Ranmore Common, the down Whitedown Lane (white knuckle ride...)before up and down an awful lot around the Surrey Hills. Leith Hill seemed easy, but the Ranmore Road climb out of Dorking was proper hard work, makes Box Hill look easy.
I paused a Anstie Farm for a Double Decker, off in the distance is Gatwick Airport




Home with 66 miles done, and with 1468m of up-hilling managed to stay above the 20m/mile target. Poor bike is filthy now having seen some of the worst roads/lanes all in the name of Explorer square gathering (which was quite successful).


----------



## gavgav (11 Feb 2019)

A rare Winter outing for the Carbon, after work, necessitated by the Hybrid currently being off the road. @Rickshaw Phil examined it, last week, following the grinding noise from the rear disc brakes, to find the pad worn down to the metal, on one side and a seized calliper! New one is on order.

A slightly shorter than intended ride tonight, following the cycle paths to Heathgates and then alongside the River Severn, which has burst its banks again, onto the Towpath, meaning the flood gates are shut. This meant heading through Belvidere, down London Rd and back through the estate, instead of my normal intended route.

8.5 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Feb 2019)

Two rides for me on what has been a busy and slightly mixed up day. After a bit of a lay-up over the last week due to a flu-like bug I was scheduled to do the finishing bit of work on a driveway project for a friend of a friend. We were all organised to start early then got told that the gravel wouldn't be delivered until late afternoon which brought things to a halt so after a conflab I headed out for a ride instead.

I headed over Lyth Hill, as I often do, over to Condover and in the direction of Ryton but turned off 1 junction earlier and headed for Wheathall and up to Berriewood instead before returning to Condover and taking the road to Cross Houses and Atcham. A brief detour through Attingham Park before heading for Upton Magna, Uffington and into Shrewsbury along Sundorne Road, Sydney Avenue and through town via Smithfield Road to the Welsh Bridge where I stopped to see how my brother is getting on with his new job. Then it was through the Quarry and out over the English Bridge heading through Belle Vue for home.

Considering that I haven't been out for a while I got on pretty well. The detour through Wheathall is one I haven't done in ages and made a nice change. I saw a recumbent trike near the turn for Boreton (an ICE Sprint I think) then barely saw a soul until Cross Houses. Attingham Park was surprisingly busy for the time of year.

I wasn't sure about using Sundorne Road but it was fine today and saved me from the mud on the old canal path. After Sydney Avenue the towpath was impassable due to flooding, hence ending up riding Smithfield road where I witnessed a real div of a driver dart round the back of a van that was trying to reverse into a awkward driveway.

The rest of the trip back was much less eventful and I felt great at the end. I really needed that!

26.3 miles at 13 mph average and a 27.1 max (think that was the descent from Berriewood to Condover)





Early in the ride - approaching Wheat Hall in the hamlet of Wheathall.





The river is quite high at the Atcham bridges.





Later on, by the weir in Shrewsbury.





Not a chance of using the towpath today.





Shrewsbury School and the school boathouse.

2nd ride: I'd not been back long and was having a bite of lunch when I got the call to say the gravel delivery had been brought forward to early afternoon and would I be up for trying to finish the job today after all? I said yes but could I have 20 minutes to finish my lunch and get the bike out again, so 20 minutes later C and I were headed the short distance to where the work was to take place and racing the delivery lorry to get there. We won.

We got on better than expected and managed to finish the work in daylight but after shovelling two and a half tonnes of gravel I shall ache in the morning.

3.1 miles at 9.5 mph for the round trip.

As a bonus, the new caliper for @gavgav's bike came today so I'll be able to get that sorted later this week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 451930
> 
> Early in the ride - approaching Wheat Hall in the hamlet of Wheathall.



I'll admit to a slight feeling of nostalgia for the Motherland when I saw that.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll admit to a slight feeling of nostalgia for the Motherland when I saw that.


Glad you like.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Glad you like.



Very much.

Don't miss the punctures from hedge trimming though...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

Yesterday was a 20 mile leg stretcher across town and back on the CX, before today's MTB ride, as I'd not been able to ride for a while. Nothing major to write up about on that one, apart from folk that can't control their yapping, snapping, dogs.. Grrr ( and that's me growling, not the dogs!!)

Today, however, a few mates and I visited Rushmere Country Park to see what could be seen. 
Parking in Great Brickhill, we set off down a lane to a bridleway back entrance onto the trails within the woods.







Checking out one of the the downhills.. What could possibly go wrong 






JUMP!!





Nah.. Roll it, ya pussy 
I don't bounce well at my age...






Summat more pretty to look at.






And, once back at the van, some home made soup, before heading back home.

Only 10 miles, full of fun, though a mate Strava'd 13 on the same route, in lovely weather, and not too much mud.


https://www.strava.com/activities/2139203365


----------



## pjd57 (11 Feb 2019)

a couple of fairly routine trips in Glasgow.
East end in the morning then a bit of a mystery tour round Pollock tonight.
I thought I knew where I was going, but in the dark with no street signs I managed an extra 4 miles .
42 in total.
Wee pic of Kelvingrove Art Gallery, since I was stopped at the lights


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Feb 2019)

So far February has been a fractured month, a bit of this and a bit of that – not much structure, not well-organised, and hardly any cycling. A couple of days ago, I’d looked at the long-term weather forecast and had thought that I’d got a decent chance of cycling every day for the next 14 days. God laughs at those who plan? Well, of course I hadn’t factored in the unexpected – a major emotional upset, the possibility of selling an old lawnmower (which needed TLC before being sellable), calls on my time by other parties etc. And late last night, what looks like being a change to the settled weather this weekend. Oh, well.

As the first day of the planned 14 days on the bike I managed to get out for 90 minutes yesterday. I looped around NW of here, on mostly very quiet roads, and into a fairly stiff breeze to start with. Good clear views from the higher ground and I saw the first primroses of the year. The birds were making a lot of noise – they think Spring is just around the corner too.

I reached 41kph on the D13 between Ménéac and la Bourdonnais – not very fast compared to a lot of cyclists, but about as fast as I ever go. I would have gone faster if I’d had more gears, but the Shaper is about comfortable riding for pleasure, not about speed. An enjoyable 28km – and hopefully just the start of a good couple of weeks on the bike.


----------



## pjd57 (12 Feb 2019)

My morning run started well.
Headed towards Easterhouse on the eastern edge of Glasgow.
Got there no bother , it's only 8 and a bit miles.
Dropped something off, got back on my bike and realised back tyre was flat.

It wasn't too cold and it was dry , so I thought ,10 minutes max and the spare tube will be in.
Horror.....
I'd done my good deed yesterday and blown up tyres for two kids next door......pump was lying in the hall at home.

Nearest train station was a few miles away. No bike shop anywhere close.
Started walking in the direction of home . Saw a couple of the big 6 seater taxis go by and remembered bikes fit in them.

15 minutes and £18 and I was home.

So it was only 9 miles on my bike


----------



## Old jon (12 Feb 2019)

There is still a creak! Not much of one though, so I reckon it was the bottom bracket making that noise. I fitted the replacement yesterday, forty five minutes of taking an unaccustomed amount of care with things mechanical. I will happily say that in this case, Shimano make a pretty nice piece of kit.

So, it had to be tested, and that means riding. Great stuff, but maybe not too far away from a warm workshop. Otherwise known as my kitchen. Thinking done, off to Holbeck ‘cos that is where Office Lock is, and the towpath. Ride that to Viaduct Road, while I was waiting to turn onto there a driver very kindly waved me on. Maybe the white hair ( mine, what there is of it ) prompted that courtesy. Nice though. Across Kirkstall Road and the climbing starts. Not steep but it seems to go on for an incredibly long time. Through Headingley and up to Lawnswood, and just for some more up turn left onto Otley Old Road and continue to the water tower. There is a welcome stretch of descent after that, almost enough to make me consider carrying on to Otley. Almost. Bramhope next, as planned, then the A 660 back towards Leeds but only as far as the one and only roundabout in Bramhope. Turn left, Kings Road towards Arthington Road and reaching there turn right. After a while there is a left turn towards Eccup so go that way until Village Road appears on the right and ride through the village, after passing the lass pushing her bike up the hill.



The roads around there could do with some attention, there is so little traffic it is a wonder they are so bad. Maybe the maintenance interval is every ten years or so. Anyway, follow the road to the reservoir, I always walk the cattle grid along there. One of the least reassuring cattle grids I have seen. Across the dam wall and up yet again towards the A 61. Once that is reached, turn again towards Leeds, today through the added extra traffic due to long running roadworks at the Ring Road. Leeds for long running roadworks every time. Street Lane soon appears, turn left towards Roundhay Park and into a slightly calmer part of the ride. The clock at Oakwood, turn right to aim for Leeds once more and happily ride downhill that way.

Most of the morning I had been passing signs telling of a police incident on the inner Ring Road or Marsh Lane. The Railway was on Marsh Lane. My preferred boozer for quite a while, but all that area has altered immensely. Anyway, I think I found the ‘incident’ by the viaduct on St Peter’s Street. A couple of cars bashed and twisted. Amazing, the congestion this all caused. It bemused me a while, trying to find a way home without having too much to do with busy but almost stationary traffic. Arrived there eventually, greeted the sight with a grin.

Almost twenty four miles after fitting it seems the replacement bottom bracket has been put on proper.
And a map, 'cos I has one,


----------



## The Bystander (12 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I'd done my good deed yesterday and blown up tyres for two kids next door......pump was lying in the hall at home.



No good deed goes unpunished


----------



## 8mph (12 Feb 2019)

A hot day on the bike today with temperatures of 35c. Wasn't feeling it, and took ages to get going. The traffic was brutal, the towns dusty and dirty. Not many smiling faces in Gujerat either.
The road was so hot that I took shelter under some trees and got a puncture from a thorn. Fixed it in front of a small group of spectators but it was flat again after 2 minutes. I patched it two more times and pushed on. 92 miles today and 995 miles covered so far, 84 miles to reach the coast.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterday was a 20 mile leg stretcher across town and back on the CX, before today's MTB ride, as I'd not been able to ride for a while. Nothing major to write up about on that one, apart from folk that can't control their yapping, snapping, dogs.. Grrr ( and that's me growling, not the dogs!!)
> 
> Today, however, a few mates and I visited Rushmere Country Park to see what could be seen.
> Parking in Great Brickhill, we set off down a lane to a bridleway back entrance onto the trails within the woods.
> ...



That looks a right larf, I must investigate the area one day.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

I smudge over 30 miles today. I went out to my old manor of North Oxfordshire to blag the 'J' in the ABC challenge, but as it was over 37 miles away and I do not have the luxury of spending all day out on my bike just yet, I bunged the bike in the back of the car and drove to just outside Juniper Hill and rode to the hamlet where Flora Thompson was born in 1876. She fictionalised the hamlet as Lark Rise in her _Lark Rise to Candleford_ trilogy. Also a famous TV actress who used to be in Corrie and Casualty lives here, can't remember her name.

From there I rode down the A43 to a bit along to Baynards Green turned right, then left to Fritwell, Fewcott and Ardley then to Middleton Stoney, Kirtlington and back towards Chesterton then back to the village of Fringford where Flora Thompson ran the post office and where I lived for 14 years, then a couple of miles down to Newton Morrell and back to Juniper.

A warmer but blustery day, a headwind on most of the way out, that made want to quit at times, still haven't found that mojo, I'm forcing myself to go out, not enjoying it at first but then I seem to get into it.

The longest ride of the year so far 30.26 miles av speed 15mph.

A map


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> That looks a right larf, I must investigate the area one day.


It is fun, but those jumps are beyond my capability 
The trails and downhills are good riding! I reckon it'll be too busy for much riding on weekends and summer/school hols etc
(it is advertised as £8 a day to ride, but no one asked for any spondoololies )


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2019)

An easy 10 miles around a local loop taking in bridleways and canal towpath, quite pleasant to be out today


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Feb 2019)

Two rides today

At 7 am I accompanied Mrs Dave part way to work. I turned off down a bridleway on Madingley hill and then came home mostly via muddy bridleways.
That was a 6.5 mile ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/2142746444

Then I had an appointment to attend.

Once home I jumped on my Cube, the weather was too nice to waste. Out through Caldecott, Kingston and the Eversdens. Not much out and about to remark on until I got to Comberton. It was school kicking out time. There were busses here there and everywhere. It was most unpleasant!

17 miles this time.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2143473462


----------



## pjd57 (13 Feb 2019)

shorter than usual ride with Free wheel north along the Kelvin mainly , with stops for a couple of the city's stranger statues.


----------



## Jon George (13 Feb 2019)

Had planned to to a longish ride today, but circumstances got in the way. Instead, popped into town on Patsy #3 The Hybrid for some writing materials and, on a whim, dropped into The Stable Cafe in Holywells Park for tea and cake on the way back. That did the trick!

Incidentally, part of the reason for finding an excuse for some kind of ride was because I've become incredibly frustrated with the quality of of service at my LBS and needed to relax after another annoying 'It'll be in tomorrow' telephone conversations. The work and knowledge base is excellent, but tying them down to completion dates and ordering has proven to be hit-or-miss. I've recommended the place to others, who have subsequently had a less-than expected experience, and so I'm finally seeking outlets further afield and will not be singing their praises anymore. Pity.

Anyway, a picture of some orange and chocolate cake. Fab!


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Feb 2019)

Rode to work. Rode home from work. Not exactly exciting, though I came home the muddy way. And it also took me just over halfway on the Strava climbing challenge for February.


----------



## Donger (13 Feb 2019)

A nice little pootle down the lanes for me on No.2 bike to stop it from seizing up. Had a two horse trap perform a sudden, unannounced U-turn right in front of me. My brakes work. Partly alarmed and partly impressed with how quickly they got the manoeuvre done. Nice and mild out there. A great little Severnside jaunt.


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Feb 2019)

My first ‘real’ ride of 2019. I reckon if it’s over 4 hours in duration, I’ve carried some food, and I’ve thought about it beforehand, then it’s a ‘real ride’. I did a couple of 60+km runs in January, just to get the legs working – today was intended to really stretch them and me.

Slung the Shaper in the van and drove into Mauron, to the Plan d’Eau CP at the start of the southern section of the V3 Voie Verte. I headed off S taking care to avoid any remnants of last night’s frost in the shadier parts of the trail. Hardly a soul around – all having lunch probably – a couple of dog walkers near Loyat, but otherwise I had it all to myself. Flew through Ploermel and down to the Nantes-to-Brest canal. I had a nibble at a piece of _pain au raisin_ and took some photos from the Pont de Deux Rivières bridge. Onto the Val d’Oust floodplain then up the long grind to the old railway station at Malestroit. Left the V3 and dropped down into the town – I encountered my first traffic light of the year. Took a R then dropped onto the canal towpath just south of the town centre.

Returned N along the towpath (which is also Eurovelo EV1) all the way back to the Pont de Deux Rivières bridge, via Bagotaie, le Roc St André and Montertelot. I rejoined the V3, climbed up to the ridge south of Ploermel, then let the Shaper rip on the descent into the town. I started to tire around Loyat (about 14km from the van) but kept going steadily by focusing on the possibility that there might be some _pâtisserie_ waiting for me at home. Back at the van and slightly buzzy – time for a swift roll-up and rehydration before heading home… to find that I did indeed have a selection of _artisanale pâtisserie _waiting for me and just begging to be eaten.

82.41 km for the day and that’s good enough for mid-February. I shall sleep well tonight.

Looking west from the Pont de Deux Rivières bridge …







Looking east from the Pont de Deux Rivières bridge … I returned to the V3 on that towpath






Is there a thread for 'My bike in a van'?







This was waiting for me when I got home ….


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Feb 2019)

Lovely almost Spring day. Just a strong breeze which was a tad chilly to begin with. Jules H was at the meet as I rolled up. We took to the longer way around by Hillend to cross Longdon Marsh. Jules hadn't been this way for a while. The Rampings and Bushley took us to Tewkesbury and we headed north with a tail wind at last. At Kemerton we took to new tarmac to ride through the upper village. A Red Kite drifted above. Then on we rode to Beckford where we had a look in the nature reserve. Litlle Grebe were calling. We couldn't put it off any longer so queued in the Silk Centre for refreshments.

Suitably fuelled we rode for Ashton spying 3 Red Kites, a Buzzard and a Sparrow Hawk. Jules hadn't seen so many Kites before. The ride up Kersoe Bank wasn't helped by that wind and as we rounded the northern flanks of Bredon Hill we had southerly tacks into the wind. We took the detour to Birlingham where the churchyard was ablaze with snowdrops and crocus. For a change we looped a bit to the east before taking the standard run by Defford and Strensham for Upton. WE each headed our way home but I had to detour by Tunnel Hill to avoid the floods in the lane. I took a few loops extra by Clevelode to top things up a bit and to record my longest ride of 2019 so far. Add Kestrel to the raptor count today too. 63 smiles


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Feb 2019)

bluenotebob said:


> 82.41 km for the day and that’s good enough for mid-February.


Your February looks like our July


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Feb 2019)

After a very loud, stressful standard Wednesday at work ....and seeing the lovely sunshine....I was craving getting back home and out on the bike! My work shift is 6:15am-2:15pm so by the time I got home and ready it was 3pm...knowing sunset is around 5pm I thought 2 hours would be plenty!! 

Sadly not many photos of the landscapes as I was keen to keep cycling and not get cold! But here goes! So glad I wore my neck warmer and sunglasses! It got quite glarey at the end of the ride! Really pleased with the stats


----------



## colly (14 Feb 2019)

My first ride out for 5 weeks.  I had touch of flu or a cold which laid me low for a few days, hot and cold, shivering, sweating etc. and while I got over all that stuff I never really shook it off completely. It hung around for a month at least. So this morning I was up and out for about 7am to have a pootle.
5 weeks is all and my legs were telling me it was 5 years. After the initial shock I sort of got used to it but nevertheless it seemed hard work all the way round.

Even so it was a nice run in the cold morning air despite the commuter traffic where I couldn't avoid it.

19 miles and about 900ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31656898



I did take this pic of the mist creeping over the road, spoiled it by not wiping the lens of condensation after it came out of my back pocket. You get the idea anyway.


----------



## C R (14 Feb 2019)

colly said:


> I did take this pic of the mist creeping over the road, spoiled it by not wiping the lens of condensation after it came out of my back pocket. You get the idea anyway.


It is not spoilt, it's the artistic effect you were totally aiming for.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Feb 2019)

had to go to Paisley this morning to pick something up for my Mrs .
I don't usually venture onto route 7/75 heading out of Glasgow in that direction.
It wanders a bit.
Today I joined it at Ross Hall as it took me along the Levern Water right to the street I was going to.

Coming back I stayed on it as far as Pollock then back on the roads down to the Clyde.
Headed west along route 7 only as far as Yoker then on to the F&C canal and back to Maryhill.
Lovely morning in Glasgow.
Would have stayed out longer but I'm out again tonight.


----------



## Old jon (14 Feb 2019)

Time for a ride on the fixed and here is a bright and almost warm morning to do it in. South and east of where I am sitting now is flatter country than any other direction, so it makes sense to go that way when there is only one gear to play with. The ride ended as a nudge over twenty eight miles and nine hundred and eighty some feet of going up.

The ride started, of course, with a pedal around Holbeck. The old Haynes building seems to be being demolished. The bit by the beck is still standing but there is a tangle of reinforcing bar and other debris visible beyond. I think I read recently that the founder of Haynes had died. Some coincidence. This rolls no miles under the wheels, though, Hunslet beckons! Well, the ride through there takes me to greener country. Up to the top of John o’ Gaunts seemed to go fairly easily, in fact so easy I suspected a stonking tailwind. Some flat roads lead to the drop past Woodlesford station. Turn left at the bottom for an unremarkable ride through Swillington, the legs feeling the gradients this time. There is that last descent to Garforth roundabout, when I do not feel tempted to turn right and climb Garforth Cliff. So, around the northern edge of the town, the flyover across the M 1 and onto the B 1217 to ride past the gates of Lotherton Hall.



At the end of the video the bike is pointing towards Aberford along Lotherton Lane. Turn left at the end, over the brow of the hill and then left onto Cattle Lane. I stopped at the top of the first rise, the creaking noise was back but on a different bike this time! Could find no play anywhere, but was not going to upend the bike to make a pointless investigation of where the noise was being produced. I could only fix it at home. Off I went again, following another cyclist who I let go by. He would have caught me anyway. All the rest of the lumps and bumps to and through Barwick and Scholes provide a changing landscape of fields and woods and housing, folk working and walking and a large number of food animals too. Pleasant when the weather is as good as it was today. After Scholes there was a bit of a wait to ride onto the A 64, traffic almost vanished then for the dogleg ride along Thorner Lane, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane to the A 58 and the almost 27 mph drop down Boot Hill. The last hilly bit of the ride, past the unused gates of Roundhay Park, leads to more descent to Leeds’ centre. Back across the river previously crossed in Woodlesford and a meander through a bit of Hunslet to point me homewards. The smile arrived before I reached the end of the street, our lass was walking back from a shopping expedition.

A bit of a map,


----------



## Mike_P (14 Feb 2019)

Old jon said:


> the creaking noise was back but on a different bike this time!


Had the same this pm - loose chainring bolts, or at least some were and I assume that was the cause - tomorrow will tell.


----------



## TeeShot (14 Feb 2019)

A ride starting in Delamere Forest, through Tarvin, Huxley and Tarporley. And a new cafe to me in Tarporley, lovely Italian coffee and a choice of home made gluten free cakes. Highly recommended


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2019)

Crackin sunny ride today. Too nice to waste! 

Heading northwards through the villages of Moulton Walgrave and Old, plus several more places, I got to just t'other side of the A14, to Harrington, before thinking of my route back. 
With a quick visit to Arthingworth, where my BiL used to live, I dropped down onto the Brampton Valley Way, Sustrans 6






By down, I actually mean up.. 
Always good to put a staircase on a cycle route, eh!? 






Riding southwards, I was through the Kelmarsh Tunnel. 






Luckily I had my lights on the bike. Its rideable without them, but quite spooky and tricky! 

Hoping for a coffee, I stopped at the café in the stables just past Chapel Brampton Halt, only to find that it was shut. I'm going to cross the place of my list. Shame, as when it does condescend to open, it's a really good stop! 
Hey ho.. 

Back home, via the bottom of the town, and home on 36 sunny miles, 

https://strava.app.link/wga7gQq1iU


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Feb 2019)

Challenge ride time again. The forecast looked good for today and the wind direction made heading south then being helped home look like the best option, so I headed to do my Ludow route which I haven't done in ages.

I was out on the road just before seven and into thick fog (which hadn't been forecast) but fortunately it was quite localised and I rode out of it after crossing Lyth Hill (and before crossing the A49 which was good). I always need to add a bit of mileage when doing this route and did it today by heading north from Condover to Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna then turned east taking the lane that heads directly to Rodington rather than the one through Withington.

Turning south again I found the headwind on the way to Eaton Constantine and Cressage where I paused for my second breakfast. Here I thought that any extra miles added would be good later on, so went up Shore Lane and climbed to Harnage Grange rather than taking the more direct way. There was a bit of an odd moment along here where a guy in a Mercedes 4x4 seemed to take the hump at me pulling in to let him by and floored it, squeaking the tyres and disappearing up the lane at a rate of knots.

The road to Kenley Common brought a few more relaxed and friendly drivers, then a couple of miles from Longville I ran into more fog so didn't have any views while crossing Wenlock Edge. The descent the other side was fairly fun and the fog dispersed as I dropped into the valley. I encountered some tree cutting directed by quite a jovial farmer after Broncroft and after a good run along the fairly flat lanes had my elevenses stop in a gateway not far from Stanton Lacy. I'd hoped to have this stop at Ludlow but wasn't quite getting on well enough for that, so hunger dictated.

When I did get to Ludlow I had a pause in the centre to send a progress update to family, then setting off again something didn't feel quite right. Descending the next hill I got a pronounced thump from the back wheel and having experienced it before my heart sank. I stopped to check and as expected the rear wheel rim had split meaning it was game over for today at the 48 mile mark. I'm pretty gutted but if it had to happen anywhere, the centre of Ludlow was a good place as the railway station was in easy reach.

The train ride back was swift and once back in Shrewsbury I dropped the rear tyre pressure and rode home very slowly keeping to cycle paths as much as possible in case the rim damage got worse.

52.2 miles for the day at 11 mph average. I've swapped the wheel for my last remaining 26" rear so hopefully I can complete another try fairly soon. Don't want to be out of the challenge if I can help it.





At Uppington. I thought I'd taken a wrong road for a moment as there was a 10 foot high hedge last time I was here.





Sunshine through the mist near Cressage.





Back into the murk at Longville.





Broncroft. I like this house.





Mist clearing near Peaton.





Ludlow.





Just outside Ludlow Castle moments before the rim failed.





Admitting defeat.





Back in Shrewsbury the cyclepath took me past the contentious Quantum Leap sculpture.





The damage.


----------



## Donger (14 Feb 2019)

Yikes! I've worn a few rims very close to the point when that might happen, but never quite like that badly. Hard luck Phil. Better luck with your next challenge ride.


----------



## Jon George (15 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 452384
> 
> Sunshine through the mist near Cressage.



I love this pic!


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Challenge ride time again. The forecast looked good for today and the wind direction made heading south then being helped home look like the best option, so I headed to do my Ludow route which I haven't done in ages.
> 
> I was out on the road just before seven and into thick fog (which hadn't been forecast) but fortunately it was quite localised and I rode out of it after crossing Lyth Hill (and before crossing the A49 which was good). I always need to add a bit of mileage when doing this route and did it today by heading north from Condover to Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna then turned east taking the lane that heads directly to Rodington rather than the one through Withington.
> 
> ...



Unfortunate getting that damage, hopefully you'll get an opportunity for the challenge ride again. I'm munching breakfast trying to get motivated to go out the door for the imperial century ride.....


----------



## Vantage (15 Feb 2019)

Hard luck on the rim Phil. Glad it wasn't worse.

My ride today ended as abruptly as it started.
Kids off to school, dishes done and doggy fed, I looked out the window to a nice, calm, sunny day. It even had blue skies.
I pondered for a while if I had the energy for a trip to Rivington. Its been ages since I've been there. I decided I was in ok condition for the climbs.
Gear on and bike sorted I pootled off through the estate before my first climb of Chorley Old Road. About halfway up I was one shift away from dropping onto the granny ring and had two other cyclists on my back wheel but they weren't overtaking me. Odd. Everything overtakes me.
Near to Bob's Smithy Inn a slight cough started up and as I was about to move over to my right they passed me with the usual greetings...slowly. Man and wife (I assume) in their 70's both on tourers with Carradice bags...just like mine! It must be nice having a partner who also shares the love of cycling. Mines allergic to it.
Anyhoo, I was now following them and we all turned right onto Walker Fold Road into the moors. It was a gorgeous sight. The moors, not their arses.
Cue more coughing and my legs were giving up. Then I spewed up. FFS!
I watched as the couple disappeared slowly over the brow and pulled over to spew again. This time it ended up all over the left shifter, brake lever, bar, glove and sleeve. Awesome.
I stood there for another good 10 minutes emptying my stomach onto the grass verge and when I'd finished I decided I wasn't going to visit Rivington after all. Not covered in bloody sick. Effin lurgy.
I washed off what could with my water bottle and returned home again.
2.49 miles today. Sigh. Another day beckons.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> Hard luck on the rim Phil. Glad it wasn't worse.
> 
> My ride today ended as abruptly as it started.
> Kids off to school, dishes done and doggy fed, I looked out the window to a nice, calm, sunny day. It even had blue skies.
> ...


Doesn't seem right to give a like for that as it sounds like you've had a rotten time.

I hope you'll get well soon.


----------



## C R (15 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> Hard luck on the rim Phil. Glad it wasn't worse.
> 
> My ride today ended as abruptly as it started.
> Kids off to school, dishes done and doggy fed, I looked out the window to a nice, calm, sunny day. It even had blue skies.
> ...


Like Phil says, a like doesn't feel right. Hope you get better soon and get a few good rides as the weather improves.


----------



## Old jon (15 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> My ride today ended as abruptly as it started.
> Kids off to school, dishes done and doggy fed, I looked out the window to a nice, calm, sunny day. It even had blue skies.
> I pondered for a while if I had the energy for a trip to Rivington. Its been ages since I've been there. I decided I was in ok condition for the climbs.
> Gear on and bike sorted I pootled off through the estate before my first climb of Chorley Old Road. About halfway up I was one shift away from dropping onto the granny ring and had two other cyclists on my back wheel but they weren't overtaking me. Odd. Everything overtakes me.



A virtual like for that, better riding in future.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2019)

My first outing this year. Just 16 miles but very pleasant and enjoyable. Still some frost in places.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Feb 2019)

another lovely morning in Glasgow.
I had to go to Easterhouse, then the city centre and then across the Clyde to Rutherglen.



went through Glasgow Green past @Pat "5mph" favourite counter.
It said 13,001 after I passed, but it doesn't seem to be working heading out the park.
Great numbers but should probably be a lot higher.

Headed home taking in a section of the canal in Maryhill


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Feb 2019)

Well I never did manage all my breakfast, but I was on the road just after 0600hrs. A misty start as I headed along familiar roads out through Virginia Water before doubling back towards Rowtown, then out towards Pyrford where the mist turned to proper fog and the temperature plummeted. After 12 miles I was not going anywhere fast, and it was -4C




Onwards through Ripley, then over the main road at East Clandon for the first proper climb of the day up Staple Lane which was harder than it should have been. The descent down Combe Lane was nice though, but dropped me back into the fog at Shere. New territory for me as I zigged and zagged through the Surrey Hills picking up stray Explorer squares. I rode though an arched bridge and the view was great, so went back to get a pic. Not as good as it was in the flesh.




After 32 miles I paused for Soreen before pushing on in the cold. I had ice forming on my gloves, jacket and whiskers and TBH was struggling to keep warm, my feet were really cold even with 2 pairs of socks and in winter boots.
Onwards through Godalming and towards Thursley on one of the worst road surfaces I've seen for ages, really energy sapping. Stop 2 at the tank track.




After 66 miles I'd had enough. The temperature was still hovering around zero, the fog was still there and I was still cold. The reality was that sticking to the route was probably going to be as quick a way home as any, so I gave myself a talking to, eat a Double Decker and pressed on through Frensham, Dockenfield, and Bentley. Never thought I'd be pleased to see Farnham, but it meant only 20 or so miles to go, and the sun came out!!
Familiar roads back through Pirbright, Bisley and Chobham.

Home on 101.3 miles and a massive 6,168ft of climbing. The strava route plan had stated 5200ft, way out.....

I bought a pair of North Wave Arctic boots a couple of weeks back, looks like I'll get them sorted and see it they are any better than the Shimano MW81's.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

What a lovely day for being out on a bicycle, stunning out there this morning. Today's ride is the first road bike ride I've enjoyed for months, I had a really good time, it was only 18 miles, but I had a smashing ride.

The road bike was still in the car from Monday, so I drove up to just past Long Crendon, to blag some more letters in the ABC challenge today was O, P and Q, it was about 9 miles from where I parked to Oving a ride lumpier than I anticipated and much lumpier than Monday's ride, I had to ride through Pinchcott to get to Oving but they're right next to each other, then back to Quainton where the railway centre is. I stopped off there to have coffee and cake, then via a quick visit to see the choo choos ( there's was only one, the place was closed) I headed back via Waddesdon Manor estate, what a stunning place.

Some photos today as it was such a lovely morning.




Blue sky's all day today, from Oving looking West North Marston in the distance.





Looking East you can just make out Stokenchurch Tower on the horizon right of centre.





The Ice in this old jam jar was not paying attention and was having a rabbit 'n pork on his dog 'n bone.






The Windmill in Quainton.











Bucks Railway centre.






These two old Raleigh bikes were on the Waddesdon Manor estate, just left there by the entrance, I thought it most odd.





Posh gates at Waddesdon Manor





Some of the grounds at Waddesdon.




The Map.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Feb 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Well I never did manage all my breakfast, but I was on the road just after 0600hrs. A misty start as I headed along familiar roads out through Virginia Water before doubling back towards Rowtown, then out towards Pyrford where the mist turned to proper fog and the temperature plummeted. After 12 miles I was not going anywhere fast, and it was -4C
> View attachment 452532
> 
> Onwards through Ripley, then over the main road at East Clandon for the first proper climb of the day up Staple Lane which was harder than it should have been. The descent down Combe Lane was nice though, but dropped me back into the fog at Shere. New territory for me as I zigged and zagged through the Surrey Hills picking up stray Explorer squares. I rode though an arched bridge and the view was great, so went back to get a pic. Not as good as it was in the flesh.
> ...


Well done, made my little effort on ,my indoor trainer bike look a bit feeble!


----------



## gavgav (15 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Challenge ride time again. The forecast looked good for today and the wind direction made heading south then being helped home look like the best option, so I headed to do my Ludow route which I haven't done in ages.
> 
> I was out on the road just before seven and into thick fog (which hadn't been forecast) but fortunately it was quite localised and I rode out of it after crossing Lyth Hill (and before crossing the A49 which was good). I always need to add a bit of mileage when doing this route and did it today by heading north from Condover to Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna then turned east taking the lane that heads directly to Rodington rather than the one through Withington.
> 
> ...


A like for the attempt and not the issues!


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Feb 2019)

Continuing with my mini-project of cycling every day for 14 days from Monday 11 February, even when I don’t have much time, I started the bread, filled the bidon and headed west out of the village this afternoon for a couple of hours on the bike.

Through la Costuais and up to la Suais. A slightly chilly cross-wind but it was OK. Into Guilliers and onto the D13 – heading south now and noticing the wind more. This road is busier than usual this afternoon, but I’ve got my back light on, and everyone is passing me with plenty of room. Down the long slope into Loyat and markedly slower than usual – I reckon on about 40 minutes to do the 16km from home, but it took 46 minutes today because I was heading into the wind. I stopped for a few minutes to take some photos of the old bridge in Loyat (one photo below).

Then, finally with the wind on my back, I headed up the V3 Voie Verte towards Mauron. On Wednesday, after over 60km of cycling, these 14 kilometres were hard work – today they were nothing at all: I flew along. I was in Mauron in no time. Out the other side and onto the D2. Home via Morinais and a gentle descent into the village. 36.43km in 114 minutes, and just in time to knock the bread down for its second proving.


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Feb 2019)

For once a beautiful day coincided with a day off work. Unfortunately so beautiful for cycling as it was blowing a gale, which I discovered to my cost was more southerly than the westerly predicted by the met office. I headed up the Tweed valley which is more sheltered from the west before turning south up the Paddy Slacks climb where the full force of the gale hit me. I ground my way up on the granny ring and stopped at the col for a quick photo. 





The descent to the south starts off fairly gently and is usually an easy 25mph in the big ring. Due to the strength of the wind I needed the granny for the first half of the descent! By the time I got to the Gordon Arms I was too knackered to appreciate the tailwind home. 





40 miles @ 13.4 mph, 730m ascent.


----------



## derrick (16 Feb 2019)

Yesterdays ride.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Feb 2019)

Just a gentle 10 mile leg spin to the shops today. Tried the North Wave Arctic winter boots for cleat position, all good, but far too warm for 7 degrees C!!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Feb 2019)

It was supposed to be a tandem ride today but the stoker has the lurgy, so it was Billy No Mates.

There were spring lambs in the fields of Connington, and then monsters on the roads of Connington





This is all part of the A14 improvement works.

On into Fenstanton and I get to use a new A14 flyover. It’s a long, steady ramp, it’ll be fun on the tandem...




The view from the top...








Progress!?!?
My 5/6 miles of headwinds started here too, ‘‘twas a bit of a grind.
In Croxton a Red Kite wheeled above me, then it took an age to cross the A428.

In through the Gransdens and Bourn, my legs starting to feel last nights circuit training. I enjoy pushing the 80kg weight of James up and down on a 50kg prowler, but then it catches up with me!

Up the hill in Toft, then a left turn up to Hardwick.... I very nearly came off! The corner was very greasy, my front wheel was sliding away from me. I managed to get the bike upright and avert an off, but I did sh1t myself!

31 mild miles






https://www.strava.com/activities/2152757095


----------



## 8mph (16 Feb 2019)

I tried to cycle 50 miles into Mumbai but after 10 took the wheels off and jumped in an auto -rickshaw. With only one day off from cycling in 17 days my legs feel like they have turned to jelly and my fingers aren't working properly.
The mountain bike has been a lot more comfortable to ride than my touring bike but I'm going to take tomorrow off to recover some strength.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Feb 2019)

A glorious day today and 12 degrees so first time wearing 3/4 bibs although with my little legs they are more 4/5 bibs!
Out on the Tricross at 11.20am for a 34.8 mile pootle in the sun.
A very steady Eddie 14.3 mph average. Fab ride out.


----------



## Biff600 (16 Feb 2019)

I had a good day yesterday, went for a 2nd interview in the morning, a phone call in the afternoon confirmed that I had got the job (with a significant rise) and I start on Monday, so as time was marching on, I put the road bike on the TT and cracked 11.2 miles in 30 minutes. Hopefully, if I'm not too hungover tomorrow I'll be out on the roads


----------



## bruce1530 (16 Feb 2019)

One of those days where I wish I’d taken some photos :-(

An initial false start - a few minutes from home i realised I’d left my water bottle on the kitchen table - so back home to collect it. also took the opportunity for a minor fettle - had been doing some work on rear mech, and the indexing was just far enough off to make it annoying. Turned the adjuster half a turn - that’s worse, am going the wrong way - a full turn the other way - a bit better - back a quarter - just fine.

From Saltcoats to Kilwinning, then towards Stewarton. Another cyclist - going faster than me - caught up with me at a junction, so I rode along with him for a few miles. Good chat, but it was faster than I’d planned, so I let him go on ahead.

Through Stewarton, and on towards the A77. There are two possible routes - one a fairly busy (and quite narrow) road, and the farm road (which is signed as a bike route). Both are about the same length. I took the farm road - and as usual I had forgotten that it’s fairly hilly. 

28k into the trip, I reached the A77. Once a nightmare road, it’s now pretty quiet, with most traffic on the parallel M77. There’s a segregated cycle path. I followed it for about 5k, before turning onto the Eaglesham Moor road. Again, it was once a nightmare road - but since the motorway and bypass have been built, it’s now quiet, with cycle lanes. Followed that road for a few miles up to the Whitelee wind farm.

Turned into the wind farm, and followed a few of the trails for a bit - it’s the UK’s largest onshore wind farm, and there are over 100 miles of paths and trails. Cycled around a few of the turbines, then headed for the visitor centre.

The cakes looked nice, but I had coffee and a bacon roll. And it was really good.

Back on the road - a short climb, then the moor road drops down to Eaglesham. A great descent. From there, I headed towards Glasgow, and through Newton Means, Clarkson, Cathcart, past Hampden, then Rutherglen. Through Glasgow Green, then along the Clyde walkway to Central Station, and a train home.

62k, and another 7k once I got off the train. 20 new Veloviewer tiles, but didn’t increase my max cluster at all...


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

Today I did the same 10 mile loop that I did on Wednesday only 4 mins quicker, no headwind today


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Feb 2019)

Biff600 said:


> I had a good day yesterday, went for a 2nd interview in the morning, a phone call in the afternoon confirmed that I had got the job (with a significant rise) and I start on Monday, so as time was marching on, I put the road bike on the TT and cracked 11.2 miles in 30 minutes. Hopefully, if I'm not too hungover tomorrow I'll be out on the roads
> View attachment 452739




Congratulations!


----------



## Jon George (16 Feb 2019)

What's that you ask? How to make God laugh? Tell him/her your plans?

As you may guess, a pootle over to the other side of town to check out a different LBS, and a planned shake-down, longish ride for a retro Pug I've just completed went out the window - Patsy #3 The Hybrid has obviously got jealous of the attention I've been giving Patsy #6 The Phoenix and decided to play up. The gears kept slipping and, even though I put on a new rear cable yesterday, it still caused problems today and threw an extra one with the chain now also jumping off the main ring. Perplexed? You bet I was. I replaced the front cable, but still the problem persisted. I had another look. And another.

But I finally found the culprit ...


----------



## gavroche (16 Feb 2019)

Beautiful day today so had a 21 miles ride with my stepson. Nothing to report really apart from the fact that it was my longest ride so far this year and I need to up it to get some fitness back.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2019)

The weather today has been far too nice to not go out on the bike.

Sadly, this was preceded by my usual amount of Olympic standard faffing, but eventually the Giant was pointing up Coal Road with me huffing and puffing in the saddle. Left onto Red Hall Lane and right at the end onto the A58 before another left onto Whin Moor Way.
Saw a familiar face along there as the _Jogging Pram-Pusher _was heading in the opposite direction - not seen her in ages and not normally over this way.
The road drops into Shadwell and then climbs back out of the other side up to Slaid Hill lights, where I got my breath waiting for the lights.
Onto Wike Ridge Lane and I stayed on it today, through Wike itself and enjoying the ups and (mainly) downs to East Keswick where a photo was grabbed.
Back on the bike and time to start paying for all that downhill fun as the only way is up.
Past RP Setchfields, purveyors of the finest pork pies in the county (and bakers of our wedding pie), but with no time to stop.
Although I'd looked at the map last night I took the wrong road out of the village, heading along Moor Lane.
It was very pleasant but with a couple of sharp rises to contend with and eventually it brought me out onto the A659.
As it turned out the earlier wrong turn had done me a favour as it reduced the distance on this terrible road by about half a mile. It's a fast single carriageway road with a terrible surface, (especially on a road bike with 25mm tyres), but it was just a case of getting on with it.
I soon reached Harewood and after a rest at a red traffic light it was right and time for some fun down the hill to the bridge over the River Wharfe.
I luckily got a gap in traffic for most of it and topped 40mph on the descent, having to slow eventually for traffic, before taking a very strong primary over the bridge much to the delight of the driver behind.
Just after the bridge I turned left into Dunkeswick for another photo and a bite to eat.




Just as I was about to leave another cyclist stopped at the bench and we had a quick chat. He was on the return leg of a loop from Wetherby out to Askwith and back, so about 50 miles with plenty of up.

Back onto the A61 for a brief run to the next right turn and off the main road now heading for Kirkby Overblow. I've plotted a route up here a few times but been put off by the route profile (it's just along from the near vertical Kearby Cliff). While there is definitely plenty of climbing to be done it's all fairly steady stuff and although it was slow I made it without stopping.
As I got to the village a couple were walking towards me and it was only Leeds United and Scotland legend Sir Eddie Gray and his good lady out for a constitutional. True to form as an all round top bloke he said a cheery hello and I responded as well as I was able while huffing and puffing up the hill.
There is a very brief bit of flat in the village before more climbing in the general direction of Harrogate, with some undulations before reaching the A658.
After the A659 earlier I'd been dreading this as I knew I had a good mile and a bit to do along here, but traffic was fairly light and I was heading steadily downhill so was able to set a decent pace and keep out of mischief to the turning to Follifoot and another stop for a pic before heading through the village and the generally (but not all) downhill run into Spofforth.
I needed to get to Wetherby, but the direct route is another busy road with a couple of long upward drags, so I turned left and headed for the quieter route via North Deighton and Kirk Dieghton, dropping into Wetherby down the hill.

The least said about Wetherby today the better. Traffic was bad, I got far too many close passes and when traffic stopped on my intended route over the bridge I took a diversion along Horsefair and out on the Walton Road (which wasn't without incident itself, but hey ho), looping back down to the climb up the hill to Wattlesyke. Given the state of driving in the town I took the cycle way (NCN R66) up the hill rather than staying on the busy road, which is something I hardly ever do, but I wanted to get home in one piece today.
Onto West Woods Way and ups and downs into the wind all the way to Bramham, then an old familiar route through Wothersome on Thorner Road, Thorner lane and Milner Lane into Barwick, before a straight attack of Sandhills to climb out of the village and onto Skeltons Lane.
That took me to Coal Road, and from there it's local roads down to home.

*36.72 miles* (59.09 km) in *3h 2m* at an average of *12.1 mph* with *2,063 ft* of climbing and an average temperature of *10.4°C*

So, that my longest ride, and the most ascending, and the top speed, of the year so far. Which is all good but I really need to pick things up though as my fitness levels are terrible at the moment. Still, it was good to get out and get some riding done.

It's another point in the Half Century Challenge and I've finally bagged a few more letters in the ABC challenge, so not a bad day at all.




And to end, the map:


----------



## TigerT (16 Feb 2019)

My rides this year so far have mostly almost all been the same trip from Zürich to Baden and back with the odd lap around the Greifensee (local lake) for variety. To be honest, I've been so cold when I got back, I just jumped in a hot bath and forgot to do any write up!

This weekend though, the weather has improved, it was 10 degrees outside for the ride home and the snow is restricting itself to higher ground. 

Baden is by far my favourite weekend location for a ride. The roads are quiet, there is sufficient up and down hill to keep it interesting and the town itself is beautiful. I've been trying for some weeks now to find a route that avoids any Gravel. My favourite bike is my Trek Emonda and it works far better on roads. At the end of last year I got it down to just one short stretch and have been using that route until today. Finally got around that stretch and now have a full road route - It's a nice one too, although it goes next to some busy roads, they have cycle lanes.

So with the sun shining but still cold out, I set out at 11 to give the new route a try, didn't get it quite right on the way out, missed the entry to the cycle lane + didn't realise I could use the footbridge avoiding a junction. Made a mental note for the way back! Although my legs felt a bit tired I was pretty quick, by my standards and arrived at the Cafe just over an hour later. 

After toasted cheese and a coffee, I had a short walk around the town (new cycling shoes are not broken in yet, so gave that up pretty quick) then headed back, this time getting the route perfect!

First really nice weather this year. I always enjoy riding my bike, but it makes so much difference when the sun is out. 

Photos below are a mix from today and a few other rides this year.



First ride in the Snow


Found some appropriate Graffiti!


This is the gravel I've been trying to find a way around.


A couple of weeks ago I got out of work early and headed around the Greifensee as the sun was setting.


It was about -4 degrees, but so beautiful


And finally today - The sun was out and I got to ride with my shadow again!


----------



## chriswoody (16 Feb 2019)

First day of Spring like weather today, clear skies and temperatures just shy of 15°C. It would have been rude to not go out and find some more forest routes. 

I started off with about 4 kilometres on quiet country lanes before the first gravel track took me to the local airfield. The track actually crosses the main runway and you need to check that there are no gliders taking off or landing. Normally there is a controller in a van keeping an eye on things and making sure you don't cross when you shouldn't. No sign of any gliders today though, it was all quiet. 






Once across, it was back on the road for a few kilometres before turning off again into the forest. Then it was over 10km along tracks winding through the forest. 




In places it was loose packed earth, in others it was churned up and really muddy. It proved a real test of my limited off-road skills. 






Then I looped round and back through a different part of the forest, having great fun riding along at near road speeds on these forest roads and finding some great places I'd not been before. Around 35km in a couple of very sunny and enjoyable hours, I really need to invest in a GPS though, to actually record how long these rides are and make my navigation easier.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Feb 2019)

Biff600 said:


> I had a good day yesterday, went for a 2nd interview in the morning, a phone call in the afternoon confirmed that I had got the job (with a significant rise) and I start on Monday, so as time was marching on, I put the road bike on the TT and cracked 11.2 miles in 30 minutes. Hopefully, if I'm not too hungover tomorrow I'll be out on the roads
> View attachment 452739



Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## iancity (16 Feb 2019)

Couldnt sleep but too early to get up for work...what better reason then to get up at 6am and go for a quick bike ride 
Used to do this route 4-5 years ago when I started cycling, its just a quick blast down to the local seaside village and along the prom there, can be quite beautiful watching the sunrise come up over the sea. New change in jobs means the 36 mile commute which occasionally was done on a bike is now a 6 minute walk, so need to get more of these 'before work' rides in again


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2019)

After a week of being (mostly) in the office looking out at the sunshine, I opened the curtains this morning to a layer of grey, low cloud which decided to hang around all day. However, after the normal Saturday routine of Danny Baker followed by Fighting Talk on the radio, I fanally got the Spa out of the shed and headed out.

I'd initially planned to take my usual Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldingfield & Little Bealings route out to Grundisburgh, but a change of direction once I reached the Grundisburgh Road took me to Hasketon...



and then across to Burgh on a poor condition single track road, down and through Grundisburgh to Playford and back up again to Grundisburgh and down again to Tuddenham and Westerfield and an extended loop before doubling back to Rushmere St. Andrew and the usual route home via Bucklesham.

Thanks to the recent morning frosts, mists and today's cloud, the roads were still quite damp and slippery so I was taking it easy following an off in similar conditions just after Christmas and all went well until turning right off Trimley High Road into Station Road just 1/3rd of a mile from home. I must have touched a white line or been caught out by a slick patch when my front wheel slid out from under me (again!) at between 10-15mph and I went down on the same side as before. No aditional damage to the bike, just a badly scraped right knee & more bruising to my right hip & elbow and another ruined pair of bib tights







https://www.strava.com/activities/2153721346


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Feb 2019)

@Jenkins a like for the ride, not the off. Hope you're not too sore.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2019)

I hope you mend quickly @Jenkins . Same thing nearly happened to me yesterday.

Just a short ride today. The sun was lovely but my legs just weren’t interested, I felt tired, the roads were really greasy, and I just couldn’t be arsed!

I did see a nice Long Tailed Tit.

13 miles. Pathetic.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2155070984


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Feb 2019)

Biff600 said:


> I had a good day yesterday, went for a 2nd interview in the morning, a phone call in the afternoon confirmed that I had got the job (with a significant rise) and I start on Monday, so as time was marching on, I put the road bike on the TT and cracked 11.2 miles in 30 minutes. Hopefully, if I'm not too hungover tomorrow I'll be out on the roads
> View attachment 452739


Congratulations on getting the new job.




Jenkins said:


> After a week of being (mostly) in the office looking out at the sunshine, I opened the curtains this morning to a layer of grey, low cloud which decided to hang around all day. However, after the normal Saturday routine of Danny Baker followed by Fighting Talk on the radio, I fanally got the Spa out of the shed and headed out.
> 
> I'd initially planned to take my usual Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldingfield & Little Bealings route out to Grundisburgh, but a change of direction once I reached the Grundisburgh Road took me to Hasketon...
> View attachment 452833
> ...


A like for the write up. I hope the aches and scrapes heal quickly.


----------



## colly (17 Feb 2019)

6.30 out this morning just as the sky was lightening. 
East to Cross Gates, and The George at Garforth and a left took me up towards the station and out on towards Lotherton. Left again a few miles on and it was into Aberford. Not wanting to be out for too long I turned onto Parlington Lane which took me off road for the next 5 or 6 miles and through the mysterious Parlington Tunnel .










Over the golf course and back onto tarmac near Scholes. From there it was a swift run down to Killingbeck and Foundry Lane, and thence back home. A very steady ride where I barely broke sweat.

18 miles and 850ft of upwards.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31744641


----------



## Jon George (17 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Thanks to the recent morning frosts, mists and today's cloud, the roads were still quite damp and slippery so I was taking it easy following an off in similar conditions just after Christmas and all went well until turning right off Trimley High Road into Station Road just 1/3rd of a mile from home. I must have touched a white line or been caught out by a slick patch when my front wheel slid out from under me (again!) at between 10-15mph and I went down on the same side as before. No aditional damage to the bike, just a badly scraped right knee & more bruising to my right hip & elbow and another ruined pair of bib tights


 A 'Like' for the ride, but not for the off. Get Well Soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Feb 2019)

February Imperial Century Challenge take two:

Having had a rest day I set my alarm for early yesterday but had an even earlier wake up call than expected due to a drawn out screech of tyres and a thump as someone skidded into the kerb outside the house at quarter past four.

I got out on the road at seven as planned and set off to do a rerun of the route I'd planned to do on Thursday. No fog this time and a brisker breeze which meant that I got on pretty well from Condover through Upton Magna with the wind at my back. I had to turn towards it in the Rodington area though and that headwind was my constant companion for the next 35 miles.

To vary things I took a slight detour onto the marked cycle route (NCN route 45) on my way to Eaton Constantine. It made a change but the surface is horrible in places. On the way to Cressage I had the road practically to myself as there is a major closure in the village for much needed resurfacing. The closure isn't quite where advertised in the local paper so I ended up walking past the works to reach Shore Lane which was busier than normal due to the drivers trying to find a way round. At one of the junctions I saw a couple of motorists pause to check the signs then carry on in completely the wrong direction if they were aiming to get back onto the main road.

Having got away from the rat-runners, the ride to Longville was fairly pleasant, if not quick, and the climb over Wenlock Edge seemed easier than it had a couple of days ago. My elevenses stop was taken a bit earlier this time, near Peaton, then I had a fairly uneventful ride into Ludlow where the bike didn't break this time and I was able to plod my way up the second big climb of the day climb through the Mortimer Forest. The descent the other side could be a really fast one but the road surface on that side of the hill is pretty poor so you have to go a bit carefully.

I'd taken a layer off on the climb but needed to put it back on at my lunch stop by Paytoe Hall. A lot of cloud rolled in about this time and without the sunshine the wind felt quite chilly. Pressing on past John Challis's place I started the trip north by heading through Adforton and Brampton Bryan. On this road a red kite glided lazily across the road ahead of me. I stopped to try and get a photo but it soared on an updraught to join the three others and a couple of buzzards wheeling round on the breeze. Quite a sight.

Bucknell was the next place I headed for and the tailwind made itself noticed as I scooted along with little effort to Hopton Heath. The nasty little climb here was crested with a bit of effort and I enjoyed the fast flowing section the other side (apart from dodging potholes again). By Bishop's Castle I was starting to run out of energy a bit. I had a pause here for a bite to eat before tackling the steep climb through the town. I hit 34 mph on the descent the other side and made some good progress to Montgomery where another short break was taken.

The tailwind helped a lot through Chirbury (a couple of really dangerous potholes on this road) and Marton. Dozy driver of the day won his prize here for overtaking in the face of oncoming traffic despite them being lit up and easily visible and the fact that if he'd held off for a few moments the road would have been clear. 

After Westbury I'd had enough of these fast B roads so was glad to turn off at Stoney Stretton and take the lane through Edge. I hit the century at Hinton then near Lea Cross a car coming the other way was trailing a smokescreen that wouldn't have looked out of place in a Bond film. The smell of burning oil mixed with the sickly sweetness of hot antifreeze made it clear to me that the the head gasket had failed. I hope they didn't carry on driving very far as that would get expensive.

It was just a few miles to home now and I properly ran out of energy so slowed to a crawl. I only made it up the climb to Lyth Hill by dropping down into my very lowest gear and at the top forced down a remaining bit of cake to give the energy to finish the last couple of miles.

Another tough winter century completed  but it was my slowest for quite a while.

107.8 miles at 11.9 mph moving average. 11 hours and 10 minutes when all the stops are included.





The Wrekin and the sunrise from Berrington.





At last! Resurfacing begins at Cressage.





A good display of snowdrops en-route to Peaton





The classic view of Ludlow as I climb into the Mortimer Forest.





Taking a break at Paytoe Hall.





Brampton Bryan.





Bishop's Castle.





Looking across to Corndon Hill on the way to Montgomery.





Montgomery.





View from Edge as the light fades.


----------



## Jon George (17 Feb 2019)

After yesterday's curtailed planes, I took Patsy #6 The Phoenix down to The Trimleys and back (about 15 miles) today for a shake-down ride after her restoration After a couple of non-confident gear changes, the muscle memory kicked in and, once again, just as it was for me thirty years ago on the last Pug I owned, I had the sublime joy of nudging down-tube shifters into position and dealing with the idiosyncratic, and unexpected, occasional drops into a higher gear when applying power. (I'll tinker that problem away sometime soon. )
A bit of fettling with the bar height and bar angle, and I now have a glorious ride for the summer. She seemed pleased to be back on the roads, as well.

Patsy posing at Kirton.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Feb 2019)

Tried my new Specialized epic comp carbon out today.
Very happy with it, superb machine.
Got it dirty.








Nice day bar the wind, sorts you out !
Tired after 21 miles XC but considering I'm getting over a chesty cough I did OK with son in law chasing.

And I had to tow him a mile and a half after he snapped his chain... Bloody kids nothing but trouble


----------



## Donger (17 Feb 2019)

A tad over 50 miles in blustery conditions today, including a climb up onto the Cotswold escarpment at Middleyard/Selsley . The club attendance amounted to 8 social riders, 0 intermediates and 0 fast boys today. The "CC" in Kingsway CC now apparently stands for "Cake Club" these days. A tiring, but enjoyable ride out to The Blue Zucchini café in Tetbury, then back via Avening, Nailsworth and Stroud. A bit slow, due to one puncture and one lady who was struggling a little. Still very enjoyable in mild, dry conditions that never made me regret my decision to wear shorts today.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cyberknight (17 Feb 2019)

velo moira club ride.only 2 of us for the faster rie today and maybe 6-7 for the slower one, 21 out yesterday!
Still out of shape due to the obscene hours i have been working, illness, injury etc but we will get there.

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2155687503/embed/a7165b17be8f43d9be0b2fa4b16cb887f98ea0de
'></iframe>


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

I’ve been a fettlin’ an a cleanin’ bikes today, but I felt bound to take my BSA Tour de France for a test ride around the village. It does feel odd riding a different bike, but it rides well. Just a couple of miles.

I think this is the first post on this thread about this bike, if you don’t know about it you can read about it here if you wanna.






The tree that the bike is leaning against was planted in August 1905. It’s looking a spring like outside.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

I wanted to get the first 200km ride of the year in this weekend. Had arranged to ride with @13 rider yesterday, but due to other commitments didn't have time to do it then.

I had two routes planned, one a nice wind assisted ride to Lincoln, which would allow me to tick off the remaining Rutland squares that I haven't got yet, but would involve a train journey home at the end of it making the day even longer

A ride down to Buckinghamshire to grab a couple of photos for the ABC challenge but would involve a lot of climbing and 62 miles of headwind.

I got up at 5am and decided the wind wasn't too bad so opted for the Bucks ride. First 20 odd miles along familiar roads as I head pretty much south, wind is a bit stronger than I originally thought and the going isn't particularly fast. Go through West Haddon and onto the road to Long Buckby when I hit the first hill of the day, I knew then I was going to struggle.  and there was still over 100 miles to go  Get up and over that hill to then take a detour through a field to grab an explorer square, might have got a bit muddy 

Into Great Brington and another quick detour for another square, cross the M1, down to Gayton for another square detour

Skirt around Buckingham and eventually after lots of ups and down and constant headwind I reach Verney Junction






A couple of miles along the road I grab the second and final sign of the day:






64 miles done and the cafe stop has arrived. Little cafe in the garden centre at Winslow. Beautiful cup of coffee and a slice of bakewell tart.

The cafe only did drinks and a few cakes, but I was made to feel very welcome and it was pretty cheap. £4 for a good slice of cake and cracking coffee.

After the brief stop I switched the buff and wooly hat for a cap and downsized the gloves, it was getting rather warm.

Did the next 10 miles in record time as I now had the tailwind, eventually wound my way through Northampton and up to Church Brampton were the second cafe stop was planned. At this point I had roughly 28 miles left so decided to skip the stop. Pretty much as soon as I decided this I really started hitting the climbs, by the time I got to Naseby which was only another 10 miles, I was shattered.

Stopped at a bench and ate two Wispas, feeling better I plunged on, up to SIbbertoft, through Theddingworth (these roads looking very familiar as I only rode them yesterday with @13 rider) along the horrible road up to Moseley and onto the A5199 (the old A50 from Leicester to Welford) down to the last 9 miles or so, a fast road and a lot of downhill or flat saw me do most of it at well above 20mph

By the time I got through the front door I had ridden just over 126 miles and 6,700 feet of climbing of which 6,000 felt like I did in about 10 miles 

First 64 miles I averaged 15.0mph, despite the horrendous climbing on the second half I finished on 15.8mph. Just shows how much the wind impacts your speed.

First Lunacy ride complete, two more ABC photos bagged, a new county ridden in and some more explorer squares ticked off. I'm going to bed now. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2155677223


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I wanted to get the first 200km ride of the year in this weekend. Had arranged to ride with @13 rider yesterday, but due to other commitments didn't have time to do it then.
> 
> I had two routes planned, one a nice wind assisted ride to Lincoln, which would allow me to tick off the remaining Rutland squares that I haven't got yet, but would involve a train journey home at the end of it making the day even longer
> 
> ...



I ain’t got Strava can’t see the route.


----------



## gavgav (17 Feb 2019)

The Hybrid is still off the road, caliper and pads have been replaced but the disc is below the minimum and so I’ve left it with @Rickshaw Phil to get that replaced as well. That meant a long winter ride on the Carbon, which hasn’t happened before, and the remarkably dry and mild weather meant the roads were in a better condition than they’ve been in some summers!

It was grey and very blustery out, which meant quite a chilly start to the ride, but mostly a tailwind for the first half. I headed up to Heathgates and then through Sundorne, where a chap almost walked straight into my path from a side road, completely unaware of what was around him and jumped to a startled stop when he eventually saw me! I then followed the old canal path to Uffington, complete with a big Shire Horse also being ridden down the path. Definitely not an animal to mess with!

Out onto the roads to Upton Magna, Withington, Rodington Heath and then a short section on the busy main road to High Ercall, before I turned up Silver Hill and onto lanes i’d only ridden once, but not in this direction. It was very pleasant riding along here, mostly flat lanes and the wind behind me, which made for quick progress to Osbaston, where I was surprised to see hundreds of shiny Vauxhall cars parked in the old RAF base and eventually saw that it’s the national PDI centre for Greenhous’ Vauxhall, which I never knew was there, Rowton, Ellerdine Heath and High Hatton, where I paused for some lunch, just as it started to rain!

The clouds were very black, but luckily the rain didn’t amount to much and by the time I’d reached Stanton upon Hine Heath, the sun was out. I had, however turned into the wind now and boy what a slog it was for the final 19 miles into the hoolie. Indeed my avg speed dropped from 14 to 12.7 by the time I got home.

At least it had warmed up nicely, with the sun, as I headed through Moreton Corbett, Shawbury and Bings Heath, before the hard climb up East Haughmond. I paused, back at Upton Magna, to have a drink and clobber my shin on the pedal  before retracing my steps to Uffington and Sundorne. Unfortunately there had been an accident at the ridiculously stupid mini roundabout, on Sundorne Rd, which necessitated an Ambulance to be in attendance.

The remainder of the ride was along cycle paths to Meole Brace and back home.

41.2 Miles with 1575 ft of climbing and a bruise on my shin!


----------



## Katherine (17 Feb 2019)

We went to Red Bank Farm near Winwick today. It turned out to be further than I was expecting (I'd not read the information properly and thought we were going to Red House Farm in Dunham!) It was windier and colder than I was expecting. The coffee came in a small cup, the toast was burnt and the cake was chilled. Apart from that, I enjoyed the ride. The sun came out briefly and it was nice to ride down some different roads. 42 smiles but my hands and wrists are really sore now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I ain’t got Strava can’t see the route.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Feb 2019)

Having resisted @Supersuperleeds invite to do a 150 miler for me to get the letter V for the ABC thread as I'm only at I . I took the option of a nice cafe ride with @tallliman as he regains fitness .Out the door at 0830 for a few miles before meeting @tallliman .Anstey ,Cropston then took the long draggy climb around the back of Bradgate park and on past the golf course I road I dislike . Up to Beacon crossroad left up towards Copt oak up the climb if Whitcroft lane then a quick descent down the rest of Whitcroft then down the usually rapid descent of Priory lane but today I slowed for 2 separate lots of horse riders . Then the climb of Priory lane began a steady climb up into Woodhouse up Church hill into Swithland slow down for another group of horse riders good job as one off them was my sister quick wave as I past . On to Quorn got to the meeting point literally just unclipping as @tallliman rolled in quick chat about the route and we're off .Barrow and up Paudy lane felt much better than last week were I was dying on it . @tallliman fitness is returning thanks to his zwifting and Nice Pie was made in good time to find other sister and brother in law waiting .A nice relaxed stop chatting away . @tallliman had decided to do a slightly longer return journey which was fine until we hit an exposed but of road and a proper headwind which apparently you don't get on zwift . Just before the descent of Saxibley hill we were past by a scooter who motor paced me down if it wasn't for a car coming up I would have reovertaken it . Up the Wreake valley a quick pause at Ratcleffe just before the last climb up to humble lane . Here we merge with a group of riders as we hit the climb @tallliman hit it hard so I responded I was first up then one of the other riders then @tallliman I think his fitness is definitely coming back . Cossington ,Sileby and Mountsorrel were we parted ways . I took my commuting route home .51 miles done at good pace really enjoyable relaxed ride .@tallliman past 40 miles his longest ride for some time


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2019)

After yesterdays hill climbing and 'sleb spotting it was a steadier and time limited ride. Still mild for the time of year, but no sunshine and notably cooler than yesterday and with a blustery wind - more on that later.

Local roads down to Barwick Road and the long drag from Cock Beck up into Scholes. As I crested the hill I could hear cyclists approaching behind, so that spurred me on a bit, but lets be honest it was only delaying the inevitable  and soon a mixed group ride from Calder Clarion started to pass, including a brave lass in shorts (it's warmer, but not that much warmer!). Lots of hellos and mornings and they turned left at the Coronation Tree while I headed right for the curving climb up towards Barwick.
I was soon at the top and then the long steady descent to Barwick and beyond was there to enjoy, slightly checked by that wind, which wasn't meant to be blowing from that direction. Still, never mind at least it was downhill.
Barwick was as busy as I've seen it in a long while with a large group of ramblers forming up and cars parked all over Main Street. Anyhow, soon negotiated and the long roll down to Cock Beck for the second time, followed by the climb up Cattle Lane and the roller coaster ride to Aberford.
Right onto the old Great North Road and through the village, climbing up towards the Almshouses and then that long false flat that is actually slightly uphill and again into the wind...
At Hook Moor crossroads it was right again for a bit more up on the B1217 and then just before the roundabout over the M1, what looked like the entire *HMT Hospitals Giant* *Cycling* team were heading the other way, resplendent in team kit and with their support Skoda following behind. As I was on my Giant they all said hello and saluted as we passed 

Round the roundabout and over the M1 and on towards Garforth, stopping for a quick pic for the ABC Challenge:




After a slight rise it's time for some more downhill as the road drops into the town, although I got checked at some traffic lights I was soon climbing the bridge over the railway line and then dropping down to the lights at the end of Main Street where I turned right again and headed out of Dodge back under the railway line and then over the motorway, crossing Cock Beck again and starting the climb up Long Lane.
Finally I had the slightest hint of some wind assistance and before I knew it I was back in Barwick, climbing up towards the New Inn, then left on Leeds Road to retrace my outbound route.
All the down on the way out was now up, and into the wind (again), but eventually it was time to descend into Scholes, then the slight rise before the drop down the hill to cross Cock Beck for a fourth and final time today and then local roads up to home with a final loop around the block to round the mileage up.

*15.1 miles* (24.3 km) in *1h 9m* at an average of *13.1 mph* with *905 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *7.8C*

Enjoyed that. Lots of cyclists out and most motorists playing the game today, and I bagged another letter for the ABC Challenge.
'H' is next and while I've got several fairly close by (Halton, Harehills, Headingley, Holbeck and Hunslet) I'm struggling to find any place name signs on Street View so might have to venture further afield. _EDIT_: Just found one in Halton, so that's a possibility.

And to end, the map, complete with inaccurate comedy weather symbol:


----------



## TigerT (17 Feb 2019)

Beautiful day for riding today. Still a bit cold, but completely dry and sunny with very little wind.

I wasn't sure what my legs would think about riding today. My longest ride this year was 55kms and that was yesterday, but I would have been upset with myself if I didn't take advantage of the good weather. 

I decided I would try and ride to Rapperswil near the other end of Lake Zurich. It's fairly flat and I can get the train back from there if I need to. That all went nicely, I was a bit cold by the time I arrived, but I was enjoying it and apart from a slight compliant from one of my knees, my legs were feeling pretty good. The only thing wrong was that the cafe had no carrot cake, which was slightly annoying.

I decided at that point I could go for the 100kms. So headed on out to the end of the Lake, around the top and down the other side. It was worth the effort, I love riding around the top part of the lake. You are quite close to some mountains and the views are amazing (though I didn't stop for photos today)

I stopped for a short break at Pfaffikon, there is a kiosk there that sells fantastic warm Shoggi Gipfelli (Swiss Chocolate Croissants). That more than made up for the lack of carrot cake earlier and fuelled me for the rest of the way home. Total 111kms today and 165kms for the weekend - Very Happy with that and now excited for rides to come in the Spring.



On the outskirts of the city.


Almost at the coffee stop - The lake was like glass today.


And todays map


----------



## delb0y (17 Feb 2019)

Still in a holding pattern, trying to sneak out for a few miles on a Sunday. Just 22 this morning. But nice and easy. Did manage one half decent pic of a church.


----------



## Jon George (17 Feb 2019)

delb0y said:


> Did manage one half decent pic of a church.
> View attachment 452961



Love the pic - very atmospheric. You can easily imagine an M. R. James' ghost to loom into view.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2019)

With the alarm clock buzzing away at 04.20(!!) a mate and I set off for the Peak District.
Arriving at Castleton just before 08:00, we set off up Cavedale.






Nearly level with the castle, we were soon above it. A lot of Cavedale is, for me at least, unrideable. Steep, big rocks and a stream running down the middle.
We did our best, though. 

Once at the top, we had a further climb to a Trig point that had the most amazing view across the hills and dales.
From there is was a brilliant downhill, mainly on farm type tarmac. As is known, though, most downhills are rewarded with a climb. This one, on tarmac, was about 1 in 5, before we crossed an A Road, and headed onto the Penine Way.
Last February this as far as we got as my mate snapped his seat post 
This year, we got past the place and were then climbing up to the next of the rocky climbs.






Another superb view. No, that isn't a dolls house at the bottom of the hill 






Edale Cross, a mile of so before Jacob's Ladder.






Incredibly steep downhill, and lumpy rocks, too! Also, the crowds were out by now, with masses of walkers out enjoying the lovely weather.
After cake and coffee at a pub in Edale, we had out last climbing of the ride. The car was parked the other side of Mam Tor, so, as we didn't want to go around it, we went over it 






The photograph only shows a few of the hundreds of people wandering around! A very popular place, like Jacob's Ladder.

Still, the descent to the old landslide Road was fun, but tricky through all the parked cars.






After a play on the landslide, the drop down into Castleton was brilliant...






Strangly, my mate's Garmin showed just over 4000' of climbing, as did the RWGPS route I made. Same ride, same everything. Distance was exactly the same, though!

20 miles, wonderful weather, great fun



https://strava.app.link/mvUGj6I5nU


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2019)

Ride#2 yesterday, was a leg stretcher after the above Castleton loop.

A nice pedal along the Monsal Trail, a flat recreational trail.






Through the tunnels, to the end and back,






with a coffee stop half way.

https://strava.app.link/2RiFQfj8nU


----------



## Stonechat (17 Feb 2019)

Weather good so out for the club ride.
The club had a dinner the evening before (I didn’t go), so it was a later start at 10, and not so long a ride.

We went to Billingbear Golf Club. It is a pleasant route through mostly country roads, the temperature was mild and not too much wind. The venue is pleasant too

On the Return leg, when going through Windsor Great Park it was crowded with pedestrians and dog walkers, and even worse at the far side there was along jame of cars trying to fin places to park, many parked by roadsides hardly wide enough, this caused further chaos in cars heading to park.

This slowed us down somewhat.

Not a long ride
40.94 miles with 1194 feet climbed 
Only 14.5 mph average


----------



## dan_bo (17 Feb 2019)

20 and a bit miler over Harridge pike. 




Should have gone for 3/4s over shorts.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Feb 2019)

Ebiked hybrid put to one side after spending most of yesterday and this morning resolving a creak - hoping it turned out to be a misfitted motor holding nut that had threaded on at slight angle. So the road bike rescued from its slumbers and after it successfully negotiated the country park without a visit from the p fairy I headed the wrong way on Penny Pot lane in terms of the UCI Harrogate Circuit route passing a field no more, wonder by the time of the UCI event what state this housing development will be.




Further on North Yorkshire Police were lying in wait for speeding motorists.




I was more concerned with the cross wind and decided to turn north at the end heading to the junction with A59 in a PR - obviously wind assisted. The crossroads with the A59 has the name of Dangerous Corner.




North touching 31.1 mph on the descent from Dangerous Corner and east around RAF Menwith Hill and then turned north again descending Stumps Lane down to Darley.




Then east to Birstwith alongside the River Nidd, not usually visible except when it floods!




The village public house in Birstwith is The Station Hotel; the railway station closed over 50 years ago.




Up Clint Bank - what looks like a flattening off in the photo below is an optcial illusion, the road turns through ninety degrees to the north still climbing.




I continued north to Burnt Yates Crossroads and then followed the B6165 descending through Bedlam.




to Ripley where wary of the wind direction I resorted to NCN67 which dissects the village car park.




Followed the Nidderdale Greenway section of NCN67 to Bilton then turned south-west on Bilton Lane and then west homewards via the A59 and discovered a new task to look into as the road bike had obviously been plotting with the ebike and started creaking
21.1 miles 1393 ft climbed - avg 12.7 mph


----------



## iancity (17 Feb 2019)

Was looking forward to today, first whole day I will have had since New Year to actually go out on the bike, what with weather/illness/family stuff and working most Saturdays now as well its been a struggle to find the time for a decent ride!

As it is, got out anyway but wanted to do more - just found it too windy which spoilt the fun a bit.

Still, 22 miles more than if I had stayed in


----------



## Jenkins (17 Feb 2019)

Thanks for the GWS messages following yesterday's off - my upper arm is a bit stiff thanks to the shock transfer when the elbow hit the ground, my hip is a lovely shade of purple and my first of my two rides today was into Felixstowe to get some more dresings for my knee as I used the last one last night. 

The best way of bouncing back is to get back on the bike and, with the weather showing a distinct inprovement on yesterday, I took my Planet X out for its first ride of the year. Unlike yesterday, there was bright sunshine but with a bit of a breeze keeping things a bit cooler until you got a few miles inland.



The route taken was similar to yesterday's ride, but missing out the double trip to Grundisburgh and a couple of the other poor condition roads, but it was good to be out n the sun for a change.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Feb 2019)

The wind was quite brisk heading into Wales but lovely ride. I need to stop more and get some pics up. Nice getting home and not needing to thaw out for a change.


----------



## C R (17 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Thanks for the GWS messages following yesterday's off - my upper arm is a bit stiff thanks to the shock transfer when the elbow hit the ground, my hip is a lovely shade of purple and my first of my two rides today was into Felixstowe to get some more dresings for my knee as I used the last one last night.
> 
> The best way of bouncing back is to get back on the bike and, with the weather showing a distinct inprovement on yesterday, I took my Planet X out for its first ride of the year. Unlike yesterday, there was bright sunshine but with a bit of a breeze keeping things a bit cooler until you got a few miles inland.
> View attachment 453126
> ...


 I am not sure I would have been back on the bike that quick with those injuries! GWS


----------



## C R (17 Feb 2019)

What a difference a week makes. Last Sunday was wet, miserable, and thoroughly unenjoyable ride. Today was a lovely riding day.

Usual early start around quarter to seven, with more than a hint of daylight, clear sky, and not much of a breeze. Out past St Peters Garden Centre, up Hatfield Bank, heading for Pershore via Croome. This was the view of Bredon Hill just past Pirton Church.





Spring can't be very far. For some reason was finding it difficult to get into a rhythm, and was considering shortening the route, but thought I would at least get to Pershore.

Past Croome I got this view of the radio telescope at Defford.





Carried on via Besford, finally getting my legs to perform up the drag to the top of the Holloway.

In Pershore it was a left towards Pinvin, and going over the railway bridge got an annoying pass from a van, which first came very close behind and then gave a close pass. Of course, the close pass was for naught, as the A44 traffic lights were red. When I reached them at the lights, I saw that the van had a Worcester Cycle Centre sign, you would have thought they would know better.

So over the A44, through Pinvin, and then right for Throckmorton. The sun was now fully out, and I was slightly overdressed.




Stopped by the village hall for a drink and a nut bar, and then Bishampton and Flyford Flavell came and went quickly. Then it was Grafton, Huddington, and past Phepson a left for Shernal Green. Through a lane I hadn't ridden before.

The last stretch past Shernal Green was through Oddingley and Tibberton, past the Hospital and county hall, to St Peters for home.

Another metric half in the bag, wish all riding days were like this.

The map


----------



## derrick (18 Feb 2019)

Mark Playing in Calpe The first few seconds

View: https://youtu.be/GYIE53YGj-Y


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Feb 2019)

Just a quick spin on my Acton Burnell loop this afternoon as I didn' have a lot of time spare.

Quite cool and windy out, heading into it for roughly the first 8 miles and having a tail or cross wind for the rest. Got some decent speeds up on the tailwind sections but got home wishing I'd put on another layer. They keep going on about it feeling "springlike" in the forecasts - still feels like February to me.

A fraction over 18 miles at 13.6 mph average.





Just the one snap today. I did get rained on a little bit early in the ride.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Feb 2019)

A quick 20 miles this morning before shopping and decorating to keep the climbing going. Out to Virginia Water, through Wentworth and a lap around Windsor Great Park saw 410m up-ness and brings me within 1000m of the target for the month.


----------



## derrick (18 Feb 2019)

Another short Vidio from Calpe.

View: https://youtu.be/D3BEpcHwqdg


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5540809, member: 9609"]
View attachment 453290
View attachment 453293
View attachment 453294

View attachment 453297


View attachment 453296
[/QUOTE]
Great photos.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5540809, member: 9609"]
View attachment 453290
View attachment 453293
View attachment 453294

View attachment 453297


View attachment 453296
[/QUOTE]
Love your pics.


Lack of handlebar tape is always a bit jarring!


----------



## derrick (18 Feb 2019)

Last one,

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdC3Llo2TCE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## delb0y (19 Feb 2019)

Upped the "try and maintain a semblance of fitness" winter riding to 33 miles today with a little jaunt I have on my Wahoo under the title of "Gentle 30". It's supposedly a flat and easy loop around Taynton / Tibberton / the Leadons and so on. Very pleasant out there today - but it turns out the gentle 30 has more climbing than going up Haresfield Beacon, although of course, Haresfield packs it all into just a mile or so. If I can get out of February being able to do 40 miles I'll be happy and well on track.


----------



## mjr (19 Feb 2019)

Usual short 10ish mile bimble to/from town for market day. Smaller market than usual because of the Mart being on, but one fishmonger is still there. Hiding through the hedge opposite The Winch on the A10 cycleway are clusters of snowdrops. On a bike, you can easily stop and spot such things... and it's very promising for Sunday's snowdrops ride/walk!


----------



## Jon George (19 Feb 2019)

A quick thrash out on Patsy #1 The Carbon. Just what was needed!
(I discovered Patsy #6 The Phoenix has had her first puncture. Schoolboy error - didn't check the rim tape was seated correctly. )
This out near Kirton.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (20 Feb 2019)

*Today I went to mini Rio*






I keep my riding going, I just stopped posting because business is not what I expected to be, that put me down a bit when it comes down to do posts and take pictures. Let's hope I got over it and I can keep showing you a bit out of this beautiful place in the world.

I am looking for a full time permanent job now so most likely you guys will see less out of me..


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2019)

This morning, once I'd been shopping, I had the chance to get out for a few hours before the family descended.
As I'd be on a few trails for the first mile, and wasn't exactly sure where I'd be heading I chose the CX as bike de jour.
I headed through Holcot, Walgrave and Foxhall, with a tailwind before turning southwards for a strong and blustery headwind until I was within half an hour of home. 





I know who I am... I don't need reminding 

Back home on 33 windy miles, with my legs feeling like they'd done 50!

https://strava.app.link/NCALo87atU


----------



## pawl (21 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> This morning, once I'd been shopping, I had the chance to get out for a few hours before the family descended.
> As I'd be on a few trails for the first mile, and wasn't exactly sure where I'd be heading I chose the CX as bike de jour.
> I headed through Holcot, Walgrave and Foxhall, with a tailwind before turning southwards for a strong and blustery headwind until I was within half an hour of home.
> 
> ...




Mine feel like that after 15 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2019)

I'm technically 'unfit for work' at the moment with bronchitis and other things, but I know from experience that this gets better if I move more and get outside, so I've been gingerly trying to ride a little over the last few days, taking my time and allowing myself to stop and take a breath when I need to.

Tanking a camera seemed a good excuse to stop frequently and take my time...

After dropping Beautiful Daughter off at kindergarten, the next part of the journey was up the hill and out of the village.








And took a quick portrait of the Xtracycle, just because.

Looking a bit tatty after all these years, and in need of some work where things have started to go boink occasionally; rather like its owner.






Hooked around the head of a small valley between us and the next village. Normally this would show a view of the hills in the distance which mark the Rhine-Danube watershed, but yesterday there was too much mist so you'll have to believe me...







Past the Mystery farm. Apparently local laws say that to live there you have to earn money from the land. I keep wondering if the local town would be open to a 'city farm' type arrangement with bike cafe and theatre.
















Stopped again at the edge of the forest simply because I like it here.








Through the forest and down the valley back to our village...







To my surprise this was nearly 10k when I checked on the map. Took me the better part of an hour though.

More mildly adventurous riding to come.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2019)

Yesterday's ride actually, but it took me a while to fettle the photo last night. On the way back from the Butcher's I detoured through a new development (two actually but the first was a dead-end and not picturesque!) on my way to a park and was surprised that a cycleway blooper I reported almost two years ago has just been fixed, so I turned it into a postcard for the local cycling campaign:




It would have been much better if the sign matched the paint and they'd not put the bollards in the middle of each lane but at least you can now ride it without any bunny-hopping high kerbs...


----------



## Mike_P (21 Feb 2019)

Ebike creak a bit persistent yesterday on the work commute so made a new double thick cross chainstay mount from a heavy duty flat strap as the original was bowing noticeably under the tension of the motor mounting bolt, then tested the ebike largely on a reverse of Sundays road bike ride, but when straight from Ripley to Clint Bank along NCN67 apologising to a lady cyclist on a road bike for the ebike overtaking her, a pleasant conversation ensued. From Birstwith went up Church Bank/ Lackon Bank as a steep short cut to Menwith only ever done in the opposite direction by pedal power which showed the 44T chainring as not being too good, I think I was assisting the ebike rather than it assisting me. The creak? Still there but not as bad so now suspect the fixing bolt - the original allen key one had started to round its allen key hole so I replaced it with a normal bolt but the proximity of the bolt to the seat tube probably means the spanner is not fully tightening it, although its seems pretty tight. Probably just half a turn needed. New bolts ordered.
18.9 miles 1223ft upwards.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Feb 2019)

My first day as a volunteer with Free Wheel North at their Glasgow Green track.
Bikes , trikes, quads , every level of ability catered for 
Really enjoyed it.
So it was a 14 mile round trip followed by another 12 miles to pick something up for my Mrs.



Very high tide in Glasgow city centre today
Slight diversion required. I usually get off and carry my bike down the stairs rather than use the awkward diversion.


----------



## gavgav (21 Feb 2019)

A very short ride tonight, back from @Rickshaw Phil ’s house, as he’s kindly replaced the rear Caliper, Disc and Pads on the Hybrid.

Phil picked me up and drove me back to his, to collect the bike, where we had a chat and a drink before he joined me for the trip back, around his village and then down to mine.

Phil checked the bike over, once back at mine and there were no leaks of fluid and all felt good, including much smoother gears, following some tweaks he’d made.

Just 3.1 miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> Yesterday's ride actually, but it took me a while to fettle the photo last night. On the way back from the Butcher's I detoured through a new development (two actually but the first was a dead-end and not picturesque!) on my way to a park and was surprised that a cycleway blooper I reported almost two years ago has just been fixed, so I turned it into a postcard for the local cycling campaign:
> View attachment 453787
> 
> It would have been much better if the sign matched the paint and they'd not put the bollards in the middle of each lane but at least you can now ride it without any bunny-hopping high kerbs...



My goodness: I have some favourite bugbears about some of the local bike lanes but that's Olympic level incompetence, not only in the original but the 'improvements'... That a designer actually looked at either of those and thought: yeah, that looks pretty good" is both surreal and depressing.

I begin to realise I've been spoiled for eighteen years and should never complain again about our local cycle infrastructure...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Very high tide in Glasgow city centre today
> Slight diversion required. I usually get off and carry my bike down the stairs rather than use the awkward diversion.


There is another way: ride over the squiggly bridge just before the casino, turn left, follow the segregated route all the way to the Green, it will take you to the blue bridge near the distillery at the Gorbals.


----------



## pjd57 (21 Feb 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> There is another way: ride over the squiggly bridge just before the casino, turn left, follow the segregated route all the way to the Green, it will take you to the blue bridge near the distillery at the Gorbals.


The stairs are my preferred route.
The signed path over the cobbles and across the road at a pedestrian crossing , then a tight turn to get behind the casino takes longer than getting off and carrying the bike.
Since I wasn't wearing flippers today I had to change my plans.


Only the second time I've seen the river come up on to that bit.


----------



## mjr (21 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My goodness: I have some favourite bugbears about some of the local bike lanes but that's Olympic level incompetence, not only in the original but the 'improvements'... That a designer actually looked at either of those and thought: yeah, that looks pretty good" is both surreal and depressing.


Yep, "Olympic level incompetence" is pretty much the level of UK national housing estate developers and local councils have to force them to fix this sort of stuff by refusing to sign off on planning permission conditions until they do and not all planning officers have clue and spine to do that, even in widespread-cycling areas. At some planning districts, no officers seem to.

Don't worry. Local government seems to be finally getting better at building stuff. Eventually, private developers will poach their designers and things may improve!


----------



## Mike_P (22 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> local councils have to force them to fix this sort of stuff by refusing to sign off on planning permission conditions until they do and not all planning officers have clue and spine to do that, even in widespread-cycling areas. At some planning districts, no officers seem to.
> 
> Don't worry. Local government seems to be finally getting better at building stuff. Eventually, private developers will poach their designers and things may improve!


Could also depend on the local council arrangements, in some areas highway matters are the responsibility of another council to that dealing with planning matters and IME highway engineers are usually pretty clueless on cycling infrastructure hence the crazy often unusable cycling facilities that litter the country.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

Day two of the recovery rides. The mist that was lurking the day before had lifted and the hills were visible. This got me all optimistic about making a few more kilometres...






Especially as this took me on one of my favourite routes along the ridge of the valley...






Unfortunately, there's always a payoff, and in this case it was going through this mess soon afterwards...







It's not too bad though...







This whole development is on a former US military base, so I made a detour around the old perimeter road. The things I do for you lot, honestly.

The large orange object that looks like a giant plastic carrot is in fact a giant plastic carrot. Surrounded by large brightly coloured plastic rabbits, marking the geographical centre of the town.

Um... yes.







Following the old perimeter road, there's a small section of the old fence which has been left in place...














This was the goal: the end of the tram route. There used to be a metre gauge line through the town to Esslingen, in the valley but that was taken up in the 70's because everyone was going to use cars and trams were old fashioned.

Last year the local gov. announced they were thinking of opening a new tram line to Esslingen...







Back along the ridge road. The apartments on the left are heavily refurbished military housing: the hedge by the lamp posts marks the old perimeter fence.



And across to fields to our village again. This time along the edge of the valley instead of through the middle...






The Xtracycles bags are somewhat cavernous, and while unpacking I found that Beautiful Daughter had donated a small rock from her extensive collection. Goodness knows how long it has been lurking in there...


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Feb 2019)

A 15 mile bimble for me today in perfect conditions. Quiet on the roads today. A couple of walkers and 2 cyclists.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2019)

really mild morning so I decided to add a few miles but couldn't be bothered working out a route.
Wee detour first,, then onto the F&C canal at Lambhill and headed for the Falkirk wheel .

Only stopped for a picture and a drink, turned round and headed home.
The long straight heading to Auchinstarry on the way back wasn't too bad today .
Usually it's into a head wind with no shelter, today was bearable.
Home for 1 as instructed , then out for a pub lunch in Maryhill with my Mrs. ( The Viking, very handy for the canal if you're passing )


----------



## Denis99 (22 Feb 2019)

Leisurely ride around the bike tracks at fan Argoed, with a stop to replenish my fluids.
Solar beer is the product of a local micro brewery in nearby Maesteg, lovely beer.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 453981
> View attachment 453982
> really mild morning so I decided to add a few miles but couldn't be bothered working out a route.
> Wee detour first,, then onto the F&C canal at Lambhill and headed for the Falkirk wheel .
> ...





Flipping heck look ar the size of those rear gear hangers.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Feb 2019)

Amazing, day off work and the weather forecast was right for once. Pedal power today on the road bike, A59 - B6161 to Killinghall and thence A61 with a diversion through Ripley village, a nice motorist gave me the right of way at the roundabout back onto the A61 then along Nidd Lane to Nidd, then Brearton Lane and the undulating High Moor Lane to the B6165 for a quick uphill slog before turning off through Scotton and Lingerfield to Farnham, up the hill out of the village then down to Staveley in a new PR and onto Minskip





Through Boroughbridge and after a length wait at some 3 way TTLs decided to take a break in the riverside park, strictly in Langthorpe being on the north side of the Ure. Unfortunately the direction of the sun precluded any photo of waterfall. North towards Dishforth Airfield then east across the flat levels of the Vale of York.




The level was interrupted by the sharp bridge over the A1(M) en route to Marton-le-Moor.




Then north to, and east along Dishforth Road passing through a virtual Monopoly square and collecting a £5 Polaris voucher (see https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/5543297/) before turning south-west through Copt Hewick and Bridge Hewick to cross the Ure again just before Ripon racecourse.




The across the Ripon Canal on the timber bridge to Littlethorpe Road and onto Littlethorpe




Continuing south on the nominally eastbound route of NCN688 Way of the Roses to Bishop Monkton where I found the village has grown in a northerly direction.




West across the A61 to Markington where the southbound route of NCN67 was picked up to continue further west up Drovers Hill in a new PR to Bishop Thornton and south-west to Shaw Mills down Mill Bank for the long up grade through Burnt Yates Crossroads before descending on the top section of the Clint Bank that comes from Birstwith. Turned off, east on Clint Bank Lane and left the route of NCN67 to descend the other Clint Bank towards Hampsthwaite from where the lengthy climb of Rowden Lane ensued to cross the A59 onto Burley Bank Road and Penny Pot Lane to head home through the country park.
40.7 miles and 1928ft climbed at an average of 12.5mph .


----------



## iancity (22 Feb 2019)

Lovely morning. Usual route at 6am, added 3 more miles though just because it was so nice. Would have stayed out much longer but you know, work etc !


----------



## gbb (22 Feb 2019)

26 miles on the roadbike today. Clocked a few this week on the ebike but today is just the ticket for a relaxed sunny ride. Glorious sun, skylarks twittering, laughing green woodpeckers, quiet country roads...brilliant. apart from the disrespectful close pass as I neared home...shame. Great ride at no great pace.


----------



## Littgull (22 Feb 2019)

Wow, what a glorious day in the North West! I’ve known July days with lower temperatures than today. A very rare occasion for February where shorts and a thin top were preferable compared to a warm top and full length cycling trousers.

Most of my cycling is amongst the scenic and steep local Pennine hills. My solo rides are often in the hinterlands of Rochdale, Bury, Bolton and Rossendale. Since taking early retirement nearly 2 years ago I have enjoyed building up a ‘library’ of local on road and off road routes in these areas using quiet roads, lanes and tracks. When not riding solo I cycle regularly with my chum @ColinJ who has a large and highly impressive collection of very scenic routes mainly in the high moors and villages of Forest of Bowland, Calderdale, and West Yorkshire localities.

One area of Greater Manchester I had not ridden in very much before is the low land hinterlands of Oldham, Ashton under Lyne and beyond towards the east side of Manchester. So today, I planned a 38 mile ride that had all the climbing within the first 10 miles. After that, it was a long descent followed by nearly 30 miles of flat terrain. The total traffic free proportion amounted to over 60%, all on good surfaced tracks and trails. Where roads and lanes were used these were almost entirely with very light traffic.

My route took me from Littleborough through Rochdale (via the canal towpath), High Crompton, Shaw Side, Hey Side, Moor Side, Lydgate, Springhead, Lees, Oldham (Alexandra Park), Park Bridge, Medlock Valley, Woodhouses, Clayton Vale, Newton Heath. Near Newton Heath I rode the 14 miles back to Littleborough all along the Rochdale Canal towpath (NCN route 66).

It was an excellent few hours out and if I were to give this route a title I would call it ‘Beauty and the Beast’. This is because it was a mixture of cycling by industrial wastelands together with miles of exquisitely pretty riverside and country park trails. Fascinating reminders of industrial history were evident in abundance.

After the cold snap in late January limited getting out on the bike for a couple of weeks due to the icy weather, February has been a good month for me and my total mileage since the beginning of January has now reached nearly 700. So very much looking forward to the early Spring weather continuing.
Some pictures attached.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Feb 2019)

I got home from work and my suspicions that it was unseasonably mild were confirmed by the outdoor thermometer showing 13C. First ride of the year with exposed flesh! (3/4s but you have to start somewhere). The novelty of the heatwave wore off after a mile when I breathed in my first fly of 2019. Unfortunately it wasn't flying solo so I had to resort to breathing through my beard to try and filter them out. 
I had a quick stop at Ettrickbridge for the ABC challenge -






then headed up the swire, stopping at the top for a photo. It's not too sharp as the light was beginning to fade. 






Compare that with 9th March last year - 





On that occasion my northbound descent took 18:32 according to strava, the first half being covered by a thick layer of almost virgin snow and ice (judging by the tracks one other numpty had already tried it). Today's descent was 3:08, a rather surprising personal best. I ought to be more aero on the (summer) road bike, but the hybrid has better brakes and bigger tyres. However the deciding factor was probably that the light was fading, making it impossible to see all the pot holes, gravel on the road or my speedo. 

Today's map -






29.7 miles @ 13.9 mph 551.7m up and down.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2019)

Littgull said:


> Wow, what a glorious day in the North West! I’ve known July days with lower temperatures than today. A very rare occasion for February where shorts and a thin top were preferable compared to a warm top and full length cycling trousers.
> 
> Most of my cycling is amongst the scenic and steep local Pennine hills. My solo rides are often in the hinterlands of Rochdale, Bury, Bolton and Rossendale. Since taking early retirement nearly 2 years ago I have enjoyed building up a ‘library’ of local on road and off road routes in these areas using quiet roads, lanes and tracks. When not riding solo I cycle regularly with my chum @ColinJ who has a large and highly impressive collection of very scenic routes mainly in the high moors and villages of Forest of Bowland, Calderdale, and West Yorkshire localities.
> 
> ...


Excellent - so excellent in fact that you just had to show us most of the photos twice! 

I will finally be getting a ride in tomorrow. I would have liked to cycle today but I had to stay in because someone was coming round to pick up an unwanted dishwasher and to help me move my washing machine. (The previous owners of this house had used the normal washing machine position in the kitchen for a dishwasher, so the washing machine was in the bathroom upstairs. I didn't like that so I have moved it back to the kitchen.)


----------



## Littgull (22 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Excellent - so excellent in fact that you just had to show us most of the photos twice!
> 
> I will finally be getting a ride in tomorrow. I would have liked to cycle today but I had to stay in because someone was coming round to pick up an unwanted dishwasher and to help me move my washing machine. (The previous owners of this house had used the normal washing machine position in the kitchen for a dishwasher, so the washing machine was in the bathroom upstairs. I didn't like that so I have moved it back to the kitchen.)


 Ha ha, my poor 'IT' skills letting me down again! I think I've sorted it now. I'll send you a PM re: getting out next week or the week after.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2019)

Littgull said:


> Ha ha, my poor 'IT' skills letting me down again! I think I've sorted it now. I'll send you a PM re: getting out next week or the week after.


I've just sent _you _one before reading your post!


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> the washing machine was in the bathroom upstairs. I didn't like that so I have moved it back to the kitchen.)


Offtopic but sounds dangerous. Good riddance to the dishwasher.


----------



## delb0y (23 Feb 2019)

A day when I wish I had more fitness and more time. Just beautiful out there. Thoroughly enjoyed a 16 mile bimble with a pause to watch the surfers ride the Severn Bore. My newly installed mudguards never fell off, either, so that was good too!


----------



## colly (23 Feb 2019)

Just over an hour out in the sunshine. Nothing dramatic but very pleasant.

17.5 miles and about 900ft of up

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31903919


----------



## Biff600 (23 Feb 2019)

Not been out yet, just prepping myself for todays epic journey

1.5 miles there and the same again once the final whistle is blown.

The dilemma is which shirt to wear !!!!


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Feb 2019)

A mountain bike ride today. First job was to fix a puncture on the front....

It wasn’t long before I was stuck in traffic 




I had a route in my head that involved the bridleway to the Red House pub. It’s normally rutted and wild, but I was greeted with this




Road planings and cut back hedges.
Along I went 




Hedge flailings everywhere! And then I heard the flail working ahead of me, so I turned round and went to Wimpole




The car park already filling up!





Up Arrington hill and a stop at the church in Hatley St George




Then it was over the fields to Gransden airfield, after admiring the snowdrops 








Along the back of Hayley Wood, and there was an obstacle 




Along another bridleway into Longstowe, then my second puncture of the day to fix. More flailed hedges than you could shake a splintered stick at...
So I fixed it by the church in the sunshine 




I then had a close pass..... by a tosser on a road bike. Inches away. He eased off 100 yds past me. He was wearing Rapha. I won’t judge...

Best birds of the day were yellowhammer and skylark.

Almost 30 muddy miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2169188991


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Feb 2019)

20 miles for me today. Didn't enjoy it very much . So much for a it being a nice sunny day. It wasn't. Dark overcast and quite cold with a nasty headwind. Did the Mach loop and added a bit extra onto it. Skirted round the edge of snowdonia national park. Lots of cyclists out today as well on a club run I suspect.


----------



## DCBassman (23 Feb 2019)

So there I was, glad that my op was in late Feb when the weather was *bound* to be lousy.
Now here I am, arm in a sling for 6 weeks and off the bike at least 12, and it's freakin' _gorgeous_ out there.


----------



## Spartak (23 Feb 2019)

Nice ride this morning in the 'spring' sunshine, thru the villages of Compton Dando & Hunstrete before breakfast in Keynsham then thru the Golden Valley to Doynton.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Feb 2019)

Just a cheeky local one before everyone woke up and required Dad taxi. Started off down the Leeds/Liverpool canal from Astley and headed towards Monton to join the NCN55 back home via the guided busway. It was nice to have a bit more of an explore instead of rushing to get to work and the weather was fantastic


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Feb 2019)

Hopped on to the Tricross at lunch time, pretty breezy but 12 degrees, beautiful day.
27.2 miles in total with an average of 14.6 mph and I managed to get a Strava Cup! 7th overall on one short 19 second down hill section which I’m really pleased with as I never get top ten cups. Lovely ride.


----------



## postman (23 Feb 2019)

Postman did his ride 26ish miles Otley in nice sunny conditions except the first 40 mins,cool and grey.But on 50 mins and in Otley at my fave cafe,the sun was out.It stayed out the one hour and five mins i drank my two lattes.I was not fast,but i did not struggle either.I did not use the phone to track myself or put the computer on the bars,i just cycled.I had lunch in the park after buying a pie at Weegmans in honour of Vernon,i took photos and had a slow but steady ride out of Otley,without stopping,very good that,i was passed by the entire Valley Striders Cyle Club,who gave me a greating.i took on Otley road in the big chain ring and finishec up at Costa for a final latte,and sat in the sunshine watching various students in some fantastic fancy dress.Where i needed energy i had it.a wonderful ride out,i am very pleased,now i have two holidays to come so my next rise will be flat and going out the otherside of Leeds to Long Marston where i know of another fine cafe with a lovely outside seating area,cycling is wonderful.Plus the tyres which were a Xmas pressie,Marathon Greenguard 25c larger than my other,they just floated over the road,glided and rolled superbly no drag and great tread,a wonderful buy.


----------



## Cavalol (23 Feb 2019)

Apol's for dreadful/lazy picture of route on my computer.











My first ride on this new (to me) bike, first road bike ride of 2019 and first road bike ride in a while. Nobody's going to be worried about me nabbing KOM, but absolutely chuffed with 3 PBs on 3 of my four favourite 'hills' Absolutely stunning weather, coat in my bag just in case, but didn't need it.


----------



## theloafer (23 Feb 2019)

well our first ride of the year weather played ball as the forecast  misty at the start but once the sun fought its way through it was very warm, had no set route in mind as I did not wish to put Karon under any pressure as her first ride I could tell she was feeling a little apprehensive ..lol
slowly picked our way through back lanes to the https://www.stockton.gov.uk/wynyardwoodlandpark great coffee +cake at the old station café ..loads of cyclist already out then a long the old railway path.was very busy with family's out with lots of young kids cycling also (great to see), turned off then headed to Sedgefield -the to fishburn-ferryhill -Chilton to see an old work buddy .. then back home so karon could catch the rugby .. 31 miles.... a nice leg warmer ready for tomorrow


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Feb 2019)

@DCBassman once you’re healed the weather will be great, it never rains in Devon.....


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> Postman did his ride 26ish miles Otley in nice sunny conditions except the first 40 mins,cool and grey.But on 50 mins and in Otley at my fave cafe,the sun was out.It stayed out the one hour and five mins i drank my two lattes.I was not fast,but i did not struggle either.I did not use the phone to track myself or put the computer on the bars,i just cycled.I had lunch in the park after buying a pie at Weegmans in honour of Vernon,i took photos and had a slow but steady ride out of Otley,without stopping,very good that,i was passed by the entire Valley Striders Cyle Club,who gave me a greating.i took on Otley road in the big chain ring and finishec up at Costa for a final latte,and sat in the sunshine watching various students in some fantastic fancy dress.Where i needed energy i had it.a wonderful ride out,i am very pleased,now i have two holidays to come so my next rise will be flat and going out the otherside of Leeds to Long Marston where i know of another fine cafe with a lovely outside seating area,cycling is wonderful.Plus the tyres which were a Xmas pressie,Marathon Greenguard 25c larger than my other,they just floated over the road,glided and rolled superbly no drag and great tread,a wonderful buy.



Nice one postie.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Feb 2019)

I'd arranged to meet a mate for todays ride, to take advantage of the "warmer than Spain BBQ weather".
It was foggy and 2.0 °C when we set off...still, at least we were out. 
We'd sort of planned to do an imperial half, which would have been my first of the year, but more on that later.

Up Coal Road onto Skeltons Lane and then the long descent into Thorner, followed by the sharp climb up Milner Lane onto the ridge and along between the hedgerows wondering if I should have put two pairs of socks on.
Into Rigton Green, finding a large cock in the road (and several hens) so avoided them and onto Bramham Lane for the quietest of quiet country lanes, where we raced a rabbit as it ran along the verge.
At the junction with Jewitt Lane I got out of the saddle for the short climb just as Tim shouted "I've got a flat"...
So stopped and off with his rear wheel. Neither of us could find the cause of the puncture but the tube was definitely deflated, so after checking the tyre again it was on with a new one. He's never used a CO2 canister before, which probably explains why he vented it's entire contents into the air rather than his newly fitted inner tube.  I lent him my Lezyne pump and we were soon back under way.
Thanks to the two cyclists who asked if we were OK / had everything we needed as they passed. Not so much to the one who purposefully looked the other way and stared at the hedge.
Onwards through the dip towards Bramham, skirting the village and heading out on Toulston Lane, then Garnett Lane across the A659 and then the A64 and into a surprisingly stiff headwind. That's odd - foggy and a headwind..? 
Anyhow, down the hill and through Stutton and then the climb up the A162 before taking Raw Lane towards Ulleskelf.
We're both riding the York-Leeds-York Sportive in a couple of weeks, which will be along here. Into Ulleskelf and back out again and carrying on east towards Ryther, still battling against the wind.
Through the village and towards Cawood, passing a group of about 20 cyclists heading the other way, before it was time for a break and refreshments and into Mrs B's Lakeside Cafe at Cawood for some sustenance.
Turns out we'd timed it right as the large group we'd passed a few minutes earlier had just left there.




(Yes, you're right I should have asked for the bacon well done, but it tasted nice enough).
Anyway, fed and watered it was back out to the bikes.




Due to the wind and the enforced pause earlier in the ride Tim was getting short on time, so we abandoned plans for an imperial half and headed back towards civilisation.
What had been a head wind on the way out was now a cross wind , but we were soon back in Ryther and then on the quiet lane through the countryside and then around the perimeter of Leeds East Airport and into Church Fenton as the long promised sun finally came through.
Through there and then on the dead straight road to Barkston Ash, the long way round into Saxton and out again past Linda's Bench before dropping down onto Copley Lane for the run up to Lotherton Gates
Down the hill into Aberford, before the ups and downs of Cattle Lane took us to Barwick, then more up towards Scholes before the descent into the village and down Leeds Road, before local roads up to home.

*39.28 miles* (63.21 km) in *3h 9m* at an average of *12.7 mph* with *1,686 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *7.2°C*

My longest ride of the year to date, but blimey it was hard work at times, especially into that unexpected wind and I really felt it on the last few (uphill) miles.
I really do need to make more effort to regain some fitness though as I'd normally have done the extra mile or so to get 40 miles in, but really didn't have it in me today.
It's another point for the half century challenge too, so all good in the grand scheme of things.
Lots of cyclists out too, although I suspect most of them were also slightly disappointed by the weather.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Feb 2019)

An easy ten miles on the ring road and B2B to get my daughter back on her bike. Nice lunch at the Bird in Hand at Saltford too.


----------



## derrick (23 Feb 2019)

Nice and easy morning ride, Stopped about halfway for a beer in Fyfield, it was to nice not to. sitting in the pub garden with the sun on our backs.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2169307736


----------



## arranandy (23 Feb 2019)

Great day down in Belgium doing my own personal Ronde van Vlaanderen. Drove down the 130km from where I am in the Netherlands to Oudenaarde and was on the bike for just after 10. A slight false start - I had left my bottle and gels in the car - so about turn after about 3km so it was about 10.30 before I was properly on the road. I had uploaded the RVV Red Route to my Garmin but its also very well signposted. 
What a ride. Hardly a flat bit of road in that area and a succession of short, sharp, steep climbs - some cobbled and some not. The climb up the Muur of Geraadsbergen was particularly brutal as I didn't realise it was a cobbled climb all the way up through the town. Then there's the Bosberg, the Kapellemuur and numerous other un-named climbs, the kick in the teeth is the Eikenberg - 1.25km cobbled climb when you have about 110km in the legs.
Anyway I survived and it was a cracking day out. Started out about 6C but was 16C when I finished. Sunshine all the way and not much wind.
Now back in my apartment chilling with a couple of beers

Me on the Muur van Geraadsbergen (thanks the nice Belgian man for taking the photo)












Muur



__ arranandy
__ 23 Feb 2019





Strava
https://www.strava.com/activities/2169949054/segments/54730554740


----------



## Mike_P (23 Feb 2019)

Road bike again, Penny Pot Lane westwards with large sections chalked for patching, struck me it must be simpler to resurface the whole lot, would be nice not have to drop a gear or two to cope with the rough surface. South at the end on the B6451 up Norwood Edge followed by a very chilly decent , Glad I opted for the bib shorts and full length leg extenders. Near the bottom turned off onto a narrow gated road.




This was with some trepidation as some road maps clearly chevron marked a hill and as it moved into view I was in full expectation that Shanks’ Pony was going to be called into action.




Pedal power won out however, as it did on the next climb was despite being hindered by a gate at the foot




Once on the level one of the local residents eyed me with contempt.




Two more gates had to be navigated, why do they always have different latches / holding methods. Joined the B6161 south and east to the A658 then continued east to Castley alongside the River Wharf.




Then climbing back northwards and then east up Wescoe Hill to descend down to Weeton and onto Dunkeswick for a brief northerly dash on the A61 turning off and passing through a very noisy environment due to an isolated house having its burglar alarms going off at full volume en route to the climb into Kirkby Overblow




North out of village down initially and then back upwards to the A658 and a north-easterly dash to Rudding Lane where the TLs at the bridge went green as I got to them but the TTLs at the top of the following bank went red. North west briefly on the A661 then followed a cycle path and, largely, various back streets to gain access to the Starbeck branch of NCN67




Along Bilton Lane and then the A59 back homewards. 31.08 miles, 2052ft climbed, avg 12.1 mph


----------



## Jenkins (23 Feb 2019)

I needed to go to the local Evans Cycles at Martlesham this afternoon to pick up an item I'd ordered. It's only eight miles straight up effectively, but on an afternoon like tiday, where's the fun in that? Using my Giant flatbar, I did it in a really leisurely 27.5 miles...

https://www.strava.com/activities/2169886659
The return leg was only 12 miles thanks to having a backpack loaded with squash & beer having spent the £5 Evans delivery charge saving at the Tesco next door .


----------



## Old jon (24 Feb 2019)

Here I am again in Brazil, and given the time difference it is likely tomorrow already in the UK. But this is still my ride today, and a bit of other stuff related to riding too.

Last year, I did try to buy tyres and pedals and a saddle to suit me and the bike I bought while I was here. It was not possible, any way I tried, so when I returned to England, I bought the stuff. Last Monday the trip back here started and the only thing customs were upset about ( in Manchester ) was the little spanner for tensioning the Brooks saddle. OK bin that, I have a few. So, arriving here I knew I needed a pedal spanner and a new seat post. Decathlon have a branch fairly close that efficiently provided what I asked for, and also introduced me to a local Audax rider. There may be ordinary rides in view, see how things go, I ain’t up for Audax rides in Portuguese yet.

The tyres, Durano DD for some odd reason, went on reasonably easily. The seat post, after today’s short ride, does exactly what it was bought for. A very nice minimal design that just, well, works. The pedal spanner is much better than the one I have in Leeds, but one is needed so rarely.

So, the ride. The hill down from the apartment is just the same as ever. So much so that the camera had wilted on its mount by half way down. You will have to wait for the next ride for the proper video of the descent of this particular road. Because it is the first ride here since last May, and also hoping the new stuff was going to work right, I just took the easy pedal along Beira Mar to the Hercilio Luz bridge.



There are two bridges, in fact. An old unused one which is being cared for, presumably so it does not fall down and kill folk, and the more recent one which is in need of repairs. The bill for which repairs is causing some raised tempers in certain quarters. Anyway, betwixt the bridges I stopped, fettled a few bits that had not been used for nine months, and turned around for home. I had forgotten water and also something to stop my arms turning lobster red. Ten and a half miles only in thirty two degrees of warm. And when I reached the bottom of the hill that the ride started with I pedalled pitifully few yards up it. Still, twas good to have a ride, even if I could not ride all the way to the front door. Big grin was there anyway.

And a map, not really inspiring but I should find that sort of route . . .


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Feb 2019)

Despite best efforts, I couldn't get the tumble dryer onto the commuter, so had to bring the van to w*rk. That meant a quick pedal was needed to keep up the 'ride every day' challenge, so I borrowed my Brompton back from SWMBO after getting up and did a whooping 1.5 mile circuit of the estate.....They all count though, and that's a ride every day so far in 2019


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Feb 2019)

theloafer said:


> well our first ride of the year weather played ball as the forecast  misty at the start but once the sun fought its way through it was very warm, had no set route in mind as I did not wish to put Karon under any pressure as her first ride I could tell she was feeling a little apprehensive ..lol
> slowly picked our way through back lanes to the https://www.stockton.gov.uk/wynyardwoodlandpark great coffee +cake at the old station café ..loads of cyclist already out then a long the old railway path.was very busy with family's out with lots of young kids cycling also (great to see), turned off then headed to Sedgefield -the to fishburn-ferryhill -Chilton to see an old work buddy .. then back home so karon could catch the rugby .. 31 miles.... a nice leg warmer ready for tomorrow
> View attachment 454211
> 
> ...


Loving the use of the old rail routes and like you say,it brings the families out which can only be a good thing. My local ( NCN55) is well used and fantastic


----------



## tallliman (24 Feb 2019)

Having been off the bike due to illness for much of the last 4 months and using Zwift to build up a level of fitness, the main bit that's lacking in my recovery was getting distance in on the road. A train ride to Manchester last week, the southerly wind and the forecast sun for yesterday said that a ride north to Alfreton would be a new and interesting route.

I plotted a route heading north along my (not recently used but flat) commuting route and then skirting the edge of Nottingham to give me two annoying Veloviewer squares. After a brief sojurn riding along the A52 where I was happy to be passed by another rider, I headed north west grabbing some more squares along the way. A nice climb to Cossall alongside a disused canal was followed by a steepish descent into Ilkeston itself near the new station. It was the sort of descent that would be quick if you knew the roads. The first unplanned detour took place on the climb toward Heanor where the presence of much CCTV meant I didn't fancy descending down a private road/footpath combination. This cost me 3 squares but gained me a different one.

A few miles north, I headed north from Aldercar along a road which had looked ok on Googlemaps but after 20mins of half riding/half walking, I gave up and headed back the way I'd come. The road had just deteriorated too much with deep, waterfilled ruts and potholes everywhere. I just didn't want to break anything or continue too much further. Skirted round the edge of Ripley edging north and had a nice long stop at Butterly station whilst I awaited a steam train! 42 miles completed, I was feeling the effects of the short and sharp hills round this way.

Despite Alfreton being only 3-4 miles away, I needed another 8 miles for the target of 50. The diversions had meant that I'd done more miles to the stop than I'd expected but the route was 11 miles long. Quickly planned a detour that meant I could finish smack on 50 and got to Alfreton station in good time for the train very exhausted. Looking back, the last 30miles had 2,200 ft of climbing in so it wasn't surprising that I was tired! Good training and a good day out!


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2019)

Wife getting over the cold I gave her.. Son in law hungover ... 

Well I'm not ill or hungover.. 
New bike out for a quick hrs cardio. 
What a day, truly fabulous for cycling..


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2019)

I'm still a day late, but such is life.

As mentioned in Mundane News, we had a bog roll crisis yesterday, so yours truly was dispatched to the local equivalent of Boots to get supplies.






The same picture from a few days ago, with slightly better weather.






At the edge of the next town is a city farm. I nearly applied for an internship here, but for some reason I can deal with my own kids but other people's get annoying in large swarms.






For all my whining about the local infrastructure, I can get most of the way to the shop without even touching road with car traffic.






I left the Xtracycle making friends while I went shopping.






Loaded up and on the return trip, view from one of the many _Feldwege _locally which make a fairly dense traffic free network for tree hugging hippies like us.

In answer to @classic33's question, I discovered an Xtracycle can carry 40 bog rolls quite easily.


----------



## Jon George (24 Feb 2019)

Enjoyed a lovely slow amble in the countryside north of Ipswich. Jay enjoyed the sun.

Out near Henley.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

Much nicer day today than yesterday although there was some haze in the sky. Lots of cyclists and a Walker or 2. 12 miles for me today.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Feb 2019)

Club ride today , given the cold fog i wouldnt have gone out but as i was designated ride leader today and people had said they were coming i MTFU 
Went to Greater Haywood canal side cafe 
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2172081209/embed/2ecd207814c14454417a6e963632f9c938d414d8
'></iframe>


----------



## Donger (24 Feb 2019)

A nice sunny Sunday was forecast, so laid my kit out last night to include shorts and fingerless gloves. So cue freezing cold fog for the first two hours of today's club ride. My glasses kept fogging up, so I shoved them in my rear pocket and made do without. After about 6 or 7 miles I became aware that my beard was becoming a fog filter and the arms of my base layer were covered in dew. Two big beads of condensation hung somewhere irritatingly just in front of my eyes, and I discovered they were attached to my eyelashes. It took about two hours for the fog to lift, just as we took on the monster climb of the day from Uley to Nympsfield by way of Crawley Hill. At one point my speedo registered 2.7mph, and the bike felt like someone had welded the chain solid. Somehow made it to the top with only one eye open (due to the other filling with sweat) and without quite grinding to an absolute halt.

A decent coffee and cake stop ensued at Thistledown Farm before we descended down past the Forest Green Rovers ground into Nailsworth. We've ridden the valley road a few times lately, so I talked the others into hanging a left and taking a parallel road along the hillside. Good call. Great views across the valley to Box and Amberley on a nice quiet lane that allowed for chatting as you go, before we descended back down to the valley bottom and the A road at Woodchester. A total of 39.3 miles for me by the time I got home in glorious sunshine. Another great club ride. Enjoy the weather while it lasts folks. England set for gales and torrential rain next weekend (just when I have a 68 mile audax coming up).
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Feb 2019)

After a morning of gardening I went for a ride... had I have gone for a ride I wouldn’t have done the garden this afternoon!

A spin on my Cube through sunny South Cambridgeshire.
A pair of buzzards were spotted , but the wildlife of the day were Brimstone butterflies.

Riding through Grantchester there were cars everywhere, the Orchard tearoom doing a roaring trade!





25 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2172357775


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (24 Feb 2019)

I was hoping to get my 100mile ride in for this month. I managed 30 miles when a twang signalledthat a rear spoke had let go. No problem, I will get my better half to bring my summer bike to me and carry on. She turned up with just the front wheel. I had told her to remove the front wheel to get the bike in the car, whe assumed I wanted to juat swap wheels (although one is disc, and one rim brakes!)
Still there is always next year for the 100 mile a month!


----------



## delb0y (24 Feb 2019)

Another 20 mile bimble as I work on early season fitness. I loved the weather this morning - the fog is superb for photography. I saw a beautiful buzzard in a mist shrouded tree, I saw a majestic horse silhouetted against the river mist, I saw a horse and rider, in full dressage gear, with an imperial-looking dog sat looking up at them, as the fog lapped around their feet, there was a vintage tractor looking ghostly in a field of white. Just wished I'd taken my camera!

I did have my mobile phone on me, but when I tried to use it, all I could see was my own refection on the screen. I had no idea what I was taken photos of with the phone. But I did get the one below of the canal mist.

I know my mileage is not great compared to many, but these 20 / 30 milers feel like they've been doing me plenty of good. Won't be long before I'm back where I was last summer. I hope.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2019)

Strange weather this morning woke to fog .Waited till 1000 lights still required as I rolled out the the door GPS said 5 degrees regretting the choice of fingerless mittens it happy with leg warmer choice .50 minutes the sun breaks throw as I get to John o Gaunt my J for the ABC thread quick photo then up Burrough hill and onto to Kirby Bellers for K properly warming up now . GPS now showing 14 degrees up Saxileby hill through Grimston where I stopped on a bench to remove my leg warmers properly warm now .On to Willoughby on the Wolds and the fog returns GPS back to 7 degrees warmer up so leg warmers stayed in my pocket into Loughborough to get L the road I approached on had now sign so through the town to get the sign as I leave . Finally the fog clears again back up to 14 degrees back to Anstey where I turn away from home up to Markfield for M then home via Newtown Linford for N. Home with a nice metric century 62.5 miles in the bag 5 letters for the ABC thread . Despite the fog it was a ride in great conditions for Feburary


----------



## colly (24 Feb 2019)

Out around 9am into a misty, cool fresh morning. It was very bright so I guessed the sun would be burning the mist off soon enough.
By the time I got to Garforth, some 6 miles in, I was in brilliant sunshine. I had vague ideas of taking in Selby and Cawood but at Sherburn I knew I should be turning for home. A few weeks off makes itself felt for a long time afterwards.
So into Lotherton, up to the back end of Garforth and back home via the route I had come out on.
I made a stupid mistake at the large roundabout over the M1 just before Garforth. The car coming round was on the inside of the roundabout and I looked and judged him to be carrying on right around. He wasn't he was turning left onto the slip road. I pulled out and he slowed indicating left. I slowed too and he carried on his way. he had the left indicator on as he passed me and while I didn't see him indicating as I pulled out he probably was. It was bright sunshine and maybe I missed it in the glare.
My mistake. In the unlikely event he is reading this. Sorry.

25 miles and 1100ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31946712


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Feb 2019)

Margaret PR and Jules H on this one. We took the standard route to Strensham and Eckington in the mist. Combertons took us to Cropthorne and Fladbury where the mist finally vanished. Nice cafe but expensive. Return by Throckmorton and Wadborough in glorious sunshine. Keith W rode up to us on Kinnersley bank so a chat ensued. Usual run back with my energy levels dropping. 53 smiles


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Feb 2019)

Yesterday was my first ride out of the year, dusted off the e-bike and did the 25 mile round trip to the football. Boy, am I out of condition! Struggled a bit on the return trip and was really sore this morning so I thought I'd better start doing some regular runs. Headed out this afternoon to do a wee 10 mile country loop and 4 miles in, the puncture fairy visited. No bother, swapped out the tube (checking the inside of the tyre quickly), wheel back on, inflated with CO2 and immediately - pssssssssssss. Bugger. No more spare tubes but I did have scabs so wheel off, tyre completely off to check for nails/thorns etc (nothing) then I realised my problem - I only had 2 CO2 cylinders with me and I'd just used 1. I needed to find the puncture in the tube so I gave it a quick squirt then examined it minutely but couldn't see anything. I put everything back on and, in a futile gesture, used the last of the CO2 to reinflate the tyre. Immediately I got psssssssss. No more CO2, no pump, so it was the long walk of shame for me. I did hope that a passing cyclist might stop and let me use their pump but none of the six who passed me did. Oh well.

Now back home and I'll be looking up dome Marathon Pluses and digging out my pump again. CO2 can stay in the cupboard from now on.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Feb 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Yesterday was my first ride out of the year, dusted off the e-bike and did the 25 mile round trip to the football. Boy, am I out of condition! Struggled a bit on the return trip and was really sore this morning so I thought I'd better start doing some regular runs. Headed out this afternoon to do a wee 10 mile country loop and 4 miles in, the puncture fairy visited. No bother, swapped out the tube (checking the inside of the tyre quickly), wheel back on, inflated with CO2 and immediately - pssssssssssss. Bugger. No more spare tubes but I did have scabs so wheel off, tyre completely off to check for nails/thorns etc (nothing) then I realised my problem - I only had 2 CO2 cylinders with me and I'd just used 1. I needed to find the puncture in the tube so I gave it a quick squirt then examined it minutely but couldn't see anything. I put everything back on and, in a futile gesture, used the last of the CO2 to reinflate the tyre. Immediately I got psssssssss. No more CO2, no pump, so it was the long walk of shame for me. I did hope that a passing cyclist might stop and let me use their pump but none of the six who passed me did. Oh well.
> 
> Now back home and I'll be looking up dome Marathon Pluses and digging out my pump again. CO2 can stay in the cupboard from now on.




I love the CO2 cannisters. Never leave home without them


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2019)

tallliman said:


> Having been off the bike due to illness for much of the last 4 months and using Zwift to build up a level of fitness, the main bit that's lacking in my recovery was getting distance in on the road. A train ride to Manchester last week, the southerly wind and the forecast sun for yesterday said that a ride north to Alfreton would be a new and interesting route.
> 
> I plotted a route heading north along my (not recently used but flat) commuting route and then skirting the edge of Nottingham to give me two annoying Veloviewer squares. After a brief sojurn riding along the A52 where I was happy to be passed by another rider, I headed north west grabbing some more squares along the way. A nice climb to Cossall alongside a disused canal was followed by a steepish descent into Ilkeston itself near the new station. It was the sort of descent that would be quick if you knew the roads. The first unplanned detour took place on the climb toward Heanor where the presence of much CCTV meant I didn't fancy descending down a private road/footpath combination. This cost me 3 squares but gained me a different one.
> 
> ...



You must be close to being ready for a ton to Lincoln


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> Strange weather this morning woke to fog .Waited till 1000 lights still required as I rolled out the the door GPS said 5 degrees regretting the choice of fingerless mittens it happy with leg warmer choice .50 minutes the sun breaks throw as I get to John o Gaunt my J for the ABC thread quick photo then up Burrough hill and onto to Kirby Bellers for K properly warming up now . GPS now showing 14 degrees up Saxileby hill through Grimston where I stopped on a bench to remove my leg warmers properly warm now .On to Willoughby on the Wolds and the fog returns GPS back to 7 degrees warmer up so leg warmers stayed in my pocket into Loughborough to get L the road I approached on had now sign so through the town to get the sign as I leave . Finally the fog clears again back up to 14 degrees back to Anstey where I turn away from home up to Markfield for M then home via Newtown Linford for N. Home with a nice metric century 62.5 miles in the bag 5 letters for the ABC thread . Despite the fog it was a ride in great conditions for Feburary



Was brilliant sunshine and blue skies at ours this morning, by the time we got to Upperton Road it was thick fog, back home brilliant sunshine and blue skies. The difference in the weather just a mile or so apart (as the crow flies) was staggering


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was brilliant sunshine and blue skies at ours this morning, by the time we got to Upperton Road it was thick fog, back home brilliant sunshine and blue skies. The difference in the weather just a mile or so apart (as the crow flies) was staggering



Walking the dog this morning - our street had blue sky and glorious sunshine, two streets away where the field is, thick fog!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Feb 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> I love the CO2 cannisters. Never leave home without them



Aye, but I'll be taking a pump with me from now on - maybe in addition to CO2


----------



## cyberknight (24 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> Strange weather this morning woke to fog .Waited till 1000 lights still required as I rolled out the the door GPS said 5 degrees regretting the choice of fingerless mittens it happy with leg warmer choice .50 minutes the sun breaks throw as I get to John o Gaunt my J for the ABC thread quick photo then up Burrough hill and onto to Kirby Bellers for K properly warming up now . GPS now showing 14 degrees up Saxileby hill through Grimston where I stopped on a bench to remove my leg warmers properly warm now .On to Willoughby on the Wolds and the fog returns GPS back to 7 degrees warmer up so leg warmers stayed in my pocket into Loughborough to get L the road I approached on had now sign so through the town to get the sign as I leave . Finally the fog clears again back up to 14 degrees back to Anstey where I turn away from home up to Markfield for M then home via Newtown Linford for N. Home with a nice metric century 62.5 miles in the bag 5 letters for the ABC thread . Despite the fog it was a ride in great conditions for Feburary





Supersuperleeds said:


> Was brilliant sunshine and blue skies at ours this morning, by the time we got to Upperton Road it was thick fog, back home brilliant sunshine and blue skies. The difference in the weather just a mile or so apart (as the crow flies) was staggering


garmin registered 1.2 c at 8.30 and maxxed out about 8 c at 1 pm , dense fog for 90 % of the ride and i had to dry my gloves out in the toilets at the canalside cafe in greater haywood


----------



## tallliman (24 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You must be close to being ready for a ton to Lincoln



100km next weekend if the weather holds! Need to get commuting miles in too!


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Feb 2019)

delb0y said:


> Another 20 mile bimble as I work on early season fitness. I loved the weather this morning - the fog is superb for photography. I saw a beautiful buzzard in a mist shrouded tree, I saw a majestic horse silhouetted against the river mist, I saw a horse and rider, in full dressage gear, with an imperial-looking dog sat looking up at them, as the fog lapped around their feet, there was a vintage tractor looking ghostly in a field of white. Just wished I'd taken my camera!
> 
> I did have my mobile phone on me, but when I tried to use it, all I could see was my own refection on the screen. I had no idea what I was taken photos of with the phone. But I did get the one below of the canal mist.
> 
> ...


Lovely photo!


----------



## theloafer (24 Feb 2019)

think I might have killed Karon ...lol she is now soaking in a hot bath and says she aches everywhere needed to get her mileage up so planed a route just a bit longer than yesterdays but forgot to check the lumpy bits .... made it back home just , she was on her last bar on her battery weather was good but with a chilly wind when out of the sun ...we took a scenic route over to Hamsterly Forrest 
they do nice coffee... was surprized when we arrived it was chocker ...never seen that many people there in the summer never mind in late feb 
then I decided rather return home the usual way we would call in at Barnard Castle for the next coffee+snacks ..then the home leg on quite lanes .. round trip of 50 miles ..Karon did well .. https://www.strava.com/activities/2172756742


----------



## Littgull (24 Feb 2019)

Another fantastic ride in superb warm and sunny weather. My route was Littleborough - Slaithwaite (Slawit to the natives ) - Meltham - Holmfirth - Elland - Sowerby Bridge - Hebden Bridge - Littleborough. Total 53 miles, the first 29 miles comprised 3400 ft of climbing! But it was pretty flat after that.
Some pics taken on my route.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Feb 2019)

The thing I like about this thread is seeing the huge variety of bikes used every day - not all carbon speed machines.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2019)

Diogenes said:


> The thing I like about this thread is seeing the huge variety of bikes used every day - not all carbon speed machines.


It’s the best thread on the whole of cyclechat.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2019)

Littgull said:


> View attachment 454452


Is that the tunnel under the M62 at Scammonden?


----------



## Littgull (24 Feb 2019)

View attachment 454456



ColinJ said:


> Is that the tunnel under the M62 at Scammonden?


Yes, that's the one, Colin.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2019)

Littgull said:


> View attachment 454456
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the one, Colin.


Ah - I spotted it on the map years ago but have never gone that way, especially because I don't usually have lights on the bike!


----------



## Littgull (24 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - I spotted it on the map years ago but have never gone that way, especially because I don't usually have lights on the bike!


Yes, it's only very short but would be a bit dodgy with no front light, especially on an overcast day. But with two riding through it would be sufficient if only one person had a front light. Perhaps we can add my route today to our list. You would only need to 'find' another 7 miles to get the metric century so riding just 3.5 of my 6 miles back to Littleborough and then back to Tod would get the 100km.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Feb 2019)

East to Knaresborough today on the road bike top and tailed on the A59 with Bilton Lane and the wider section of NCN636 in-between





Queuing traffic up the hill at Knaresborough from High Bridge over the River Nidd is a thing of the past as the double set of traffic lights at a staggered cross roads has been replaced by two mini roundabouts




North to Farnham where the easterly climb out of the village is eased by joining it part of the way up




Continued east through Ferrensby, Arkendale, to Marton where the village pub seems to be partially shaped as per its name




On through Grafton and onto Lower Dunsforth passing through some very low land.




Then followed the route of NCN688 Way of the Roses south east through Upper Dunsforth, which has a sign giving a nice warm welcome to cyclists – Be quite!, and Great Ouseburn. Leaving the NCN the fringe of Little Ouseburn followed and then at Thorpe Underwood I headed east to the banks of the River Ouse, unfortunately too much in the way of buildings in-between to get a photo. Retraced my route back west and onto Whixley and then south across a very fast busy section of the A59 to Cattal crossing the Knaresborough-York railway line still with locally operated crossing gates.




The TLs on the bridge over the Nidd typically went red as I got to them. Westward into a fading sun through Cowthorpe. Once across the A1(M) bridge and the older, steeper, A1 now A168 bridge progress came to halt as my front light fell off. One of those Halfords gro pro mount under a Garmin extension ones, which I had assembled to a row of Go Pro mounts to flip it the correct way up – one of those mounts had broke so the light was refitted as intended. Turned north to Little Ribston and then south west to Spofforth and west up Haggs Road to the A658




Yesterdays route along Rudding Lane was followed and the TLs on the bridge went green as I approaching them so for once I got I decent run at the following bank and a PR. Stayed on the A661 to the first main junction then my normal route to the east side of Harrogate town centre but varied due to a road closure and use made of a shared footway/cycleway along the south side of the Stray.




Back on the A59 I managed to strike a rougher than normal section of its rough road surface and that proved to the final straw for my Go Pro camera mount and the Go Pro went spinning off the bike into the road – thankfully the A59 was momentarily quite and I retrieved the camera intact. Remounted the bike to find the rear wheel had a puncture – things do happen in threes.
With just 1.1 miles to go did not see the point of trying to fix it so the final 130ft of climbing was by Shanks’ Pony wheeling the bike. Wheel seems fine but have a spare (albeit with a 10 speed cassette not 11) if something nasty has happened to it.

42.8 miles cycled and 1892ft cycled up at an average of 13.2mph


----------



## pjd57 (24 Feb 2019)

My usual trip across Glasgow to the football was adapted to include a couple of chores for my Mrs. So it was across the Clyde to Bellahouston, passing Ibrox, then onto Clarkston ￼before heading to Celtic Park.
I past Hampden and Shawfield on the way.
I would have passed Firhill on my home as well, but a puncture and a broken pump meant I didn't cycle home from the football.

Still a great few hours out.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Feb 2019)

Another bright & sunny day in Suffolk so I took the opportunity to finally get the 100k in for the month. A straight run up from home to Woodbridge through Kirton & Brightwell, then through Rendlesham forrest to Butley and Tunstall, up to Snape and then across to Aldeburgh. Absolutely packed on the seafront there, but bitterly cold thanks to the sea breeze, so I decided not to stop and headed up to Thorpeness and then back home via Rendlesham instead of Butley, followed by a bit of a diversion around Bucklesham & Falkenham just to make sure I had enough mileage.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2172549106







And you know that it's been perfect weather for cyclists when your Stava flybys look like this...


----------



## C R (24 Feb 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Margaret PR and Jules H on this one. We took the standard route to Strensham and Eckington in the mist. Combertons took us to Cropthorne and Fladbury where the mist finally vanished. Nice cafe but expensive. Return by Throckmorton and Wadborough in glorious sunshine. Keith W rode up to us on Kinnersley bank so a chat ensued. Usual run back with my energy levels dropping. 53 smiles


Nice route. When you say Strensham to Eckington, is there a way across the Avon at Strensham without going all the way to Twekesbury?


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Feb 2019)

Same weather as Friday, 13c and no wind. I've still not finished the winter strip down and rebuild of the road bike so I took the hybrid out again. I headed north on hilly route in search of an F for the ABC challenge. 
First photo stop was for the 'your bike leaning on a telegraph pole in front of a fence with a train in the background' thread.





Eagle eyed trainspotters will note that it's a 158 / 170 combo.
After bagging the Fountainhall village sign ...




... I carried on to Fountainhall Junction and took a photo for the 'your bike in front of an abandoned station' thread.





After the line closed in 1969 the station became a private house. It was compulsorily purchased before reconstruction but since the line reopened in 2015 it's been left to rot.
I turned back south again and feeling fit had a crack at the fearsome Stow hill, which I managed to grind up non stop. 
One more stop, either for a G or for the 'your bike outside the council rubbish tip' thread. 





35.0 miles @ 13.2 mph. 864m climbing.


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5548020, member: 9609"]5 carriages ! is that some sort of record - during the week they only have 2 or 3 and folk have to stand, so when no one is using it on a sunday they use 5 ?[/QUOTE]
22:50 ex Waverley on a Saturday night is sometimes five cars, particularly during the Edinburgh festival.


----------



## snorri (25 Feb 2019)

I began a project last year to cycle on every public road within a roughly 20 mile radius of my home. The area is quite readily defined between an inland hill road and the coast.
I must start and finish all trips from my home, no motorised assistance permitted. The area is mainly rural, and I do not need to cycle along every little road or lane within small towns and villages. After cycling the roads I apply a dotted line on the road on an old Ordnance Survey map in order to keep a record of roads covered. Having lived in the area all of my life I've travelled most of the roads before, but for some roads, it has been a long time and there have been changes. This project is just another incentive to get out on my bike, appreciate my surroundings and update my local knowledge. Today I discovered a new engraved stone remembering those who had served at a military airport in WW2 and up to its closure in 1947.
I've given myself a year to complete the task but hey, it's my game played by my rules.


----------



## galaxy (25 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> February Imperial Century Challenge take two:
> 
> Having had a rest day I set my alarm for early yesterday but had an even earlier wake up call than expected due to a drawn out screech of tyres and a thump as someone skidded into the kerb outside the house at quarter past four.
> 
> ...


We must meet for a chat and a cuppa 1 day when your Ludlow way


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Feb 2019)

Diogenes said:


> The thing I like about this thread is seeing the huge variety of bikes used every day - not all carbon speed machines.



It's the bit where we all agree
I love all the local knowledge and pic


----------



## Jon George (25 Feb 2019)

The weather is to good to miss! 
A nice little jaunt of about 27 miles to Felixstowe and the surrounding villages. Ride slightly marred by slipping as I went to clip-in (at the last set of traffic lights right outside my house) and ground my shin against the pedal. Bandage applied but, boy, it still doesn't half sting. 

This at the beach.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2019)

Decided it was time to try going a bit further yesterday so I planned a route to a bridge I'd often cross on my commute to college a few years back. Nothing special about the bridge itself but I wanted to use it on some longer rides and I knew the route had been blocked before Christmas because there is a new rail line being built parallel to the Autobahn. As the local government is pretty pants about letting us know about cycleways being blocked I didn't feel like getting stuck on the wrong side of it, so I took Beautiful Daughter and set off. It's about 10k from the apartment with a couple of climbs, but I reckoned my infection was pretty much done.

We dropped into the valley and took a break after about 20 minutes. Beautiful Daughter loves the loud brass bell on the Xtracycle. Unfortunately it is hard to ring while wearing mittens.






With a small person on the back, I found I can't stop quite as spontaneously as I otherwise would, which is why the next photo is just across the now reopened bridge, with Beautiful Daughter giving the apple trees critical inspection.






I told her I'd be climbing the hills in the distance this year. I don't think she was impressed.

Soon after she expressed the opinion that the entertainment opportunities had been exhausted and it was time to go back. We paused on the bridge to watch the traffic and wonder why so many people needed to be somewhere else so very fast. We waved at the car drivers, but they were mostly grumpy and wouldn't wave back.






The return took longer than I expected and the asthma was awkward on occasion. I was feeling thoroughly depressed and out of shape until I looked at the ride profile and map, and realised that it was about 30 km in total, ten kilometres further than I'd though and included 200m of climbing. With the addition of a small person I decided that travelling there and back in just two and a half hours wasn't too shabby for less than fit asthmatic.

Further adventures have been planned, with and without a chatty small passenger.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Feb 2019)

too nice to stay in so went on the Free wheel north run this morning.
Nice easy loop , Kelvin, Clyde, Canal.
Head to leave them on the Clyde



as I had a couple of other things to do. 
That's where the Queens were launched into the river. The Cart gave them some extra space.


Home and on to my hybrid + panniers to drop a couple of things off in Darnley ,as 

far south as you can go without leaving Glasgow.
42 miles in total


----------



## C R (25 Feb 2019)

Not really a ride, but some pedalling. I am away for work, so no chance of cycling this week. 

My legs were feeling restless this evening, and took me to the hotel gym, which by lucky coincidence has a somewhat sophisticated static bike. Played a bit with the controls and ended doing 10 "km" in 20 minutes over some simulated profile. Quite boring compared to a proper ride, but got some pedaling in today.


----------



## Old jon (26 Feb 2019)

C R said:


> Not really a ride, but some pedalling. I am away for work, so no chance of cycling this week.
> 
> My legs were feeling restless this evening, and took me to the hotel gym, which by lucky coincidence has a somewhat sophisticated static bike. Played a bit with the controls and ended doing 10 "km" in 20 minutes over some simulated profile. Quite boring compared to a proper ride, but got some pedaling in today.



Similar, we had thunderstorms here this morning, I ain't riding in them!

Gym on the ground floor has an exercycle so off I went and produced puddles of sweat . . .


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Feb 2019)

I managed a whole 0.5 mile ride yesterday. No sleep after a night shift so a post dinner estate lap to maintain the 'ride every day' challenge


----------



## Donger (26 Feb 2019)

C R said:


> Not really a ride, but some pedalling. I am away for work, so no chance of cycling this week.
> 
> My legs were feeling restless this evening, and took me to the hotel gym, which by lucky coincidence has a somewhat sophisticated static bike. Played a bit with the controls and ended doing 10 "km" in 20 minutes over some simulated profile. Quite boring compared to a proper ride, but got some pedaling in today.





Old jon said:


> Similar, we had thunderstorms here this morning, I ain't riding in them!
> 
> Gym on the ground floor has an exercycle so off I went and produced puddles of sweat . . .



I've not been on an exercise bike in a gym for years ..... but I do remember finding it remarkably instructive. When you set it on a really tough hill profile, you can experiment with different breathing techniques and different levels of tension in your arms, and learn an awful lot about how your heart performs. I discovered that if I try to keep my arms as relaxed as possible and my back as straight as possible, taking in double intakes of breath in a rhythmic, metronomic fashion, my heart rate slows right down. Armed with that knowledge, I've applied it on steep hills and it works in real cycling too. I might sound a bit like a steam engine, but it has saved me from the walk of shame many times.


----------



## colly (26 Feb 2019)

Donger said:


> I discovered that if I try to keep my arms as relaxed as possible and my back as straight as possible, taking in double intakes of breath in a rhythmic, metronomic fashion,



I find that too. If I'm on a steep gradient especially if I am out of the saddle my breathing will somehow get in sync with my pedal strokes. It does the same sat down but to a lesser extent.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Feb 2019)

Well, undeterred by Sunday's punctures and subsequent long walk home, I headed out again today. The Marathon Pluses haven't arrived yet so I swapped the front wheel over to a 32c Gatorskin, packed a pump and set off to do the wee loop I failed at previously. What a wonderful day for it too, if a bit weird getting stuck behind a gritter at work on a sunny day!

Here's the customary bike in front of a bench in front of a motorway in front of a medieval castle pic -







Loads of info on the handlebars with my new phone holder






And the final score -






Not far but the first pedal strokes to fitness I hope.


----------



## Old jon (26 Feb 2019)

A rain free morning dawned! Have to ride, of course, and the only way away is down . . .



I have no idea just how steep that hill is, both you and I can see just how many different surfaces have to be ridden over and it is no secret that I have not yet ridden the bike up this grotty gradient. There is a joiner’s workshop close to the bottom, sort of bespoke IKEA but in Portuguese is the best way I can describe the work they do. Anyway, the boss recognises me from last year’s attempts at going up the hill, he had a good laugh with me this morning.

There follows a long stretch of level riding. This is along Beira Mar again ‘cos looking at maps last evening did not show me much at all. In England the ordnance survey really is a blessing. And I am not complaining about the ride. The scenery is rather amazing, the bike track is better than owt else I have seen, and it’s the beach as well. One of the many beaches, that is.

Pass yesterday’s turning point and the bike track ends. So far drivers around here are pretty good, I suspect my biggest problem is becoming familiar with riding on the right. Along to the next junction with the unusual traffic lights that decorate the roadsides here, and turn left onto R. Silva Jardim, which I did not realise heads towards and through the town centre. With a pretty poor road surface. Ah well, the only way to discover these things is to ride them. Back to Beira Mar and the confusion of crossing four lots of traffic travelling across where I wanted to go. Rough roads and fun as well! Eventually turn right on the cycle track to head towards home, realise I wanted to ride more so cross one of the dual carriageways again to head more or less south to an area I sort of know. There is a park there with resident alligators. But I had forgotten, bikes are not allowed. The alligators might be allergic to us or something. So about turn again and head home. Fourteen and a half miles, not counting pushing the bike up that hill. And reaching the top lit the smile anyway.

The map, I will be looking at more for myself. Oh! I had a ride arranged with the local Audax rider for tomorrow evening. Unfortunately we have a prior. The Audax man did a 300 kilometre one last Saturday. Cross the bridge to the mainland ( west ), turn south and ride the one and only road, turn around and complete the 300 k back to the island. I have travelled that road, in a car. I think the scenery would be more visible on a bike.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Feb 2019)

Ever had one of those days when the bike is more of a problem than you could envisage. As the ebike started creaking again on the way home from work yesterday a diversion via Tool Station was required this morning for a can of lithium grease as the problem I concluded must be a dry motor bearing. In the process of purchasing the can I managed to lose the key to the ebikes battery and then felt something in my shoe.How on earth had it got there?
Arrival at work and my timesheet indicated that I seriously needed to take half a days flexi-leave (due to heading beyond the maximum allowed accrued time for such puposes) so headed home at lunchtime and promptly whipped the crank and chainring off and sprayed the motor bearings. Came to refit everything and the chain had formed itself into two knots which did not seem to want to unravel and as the brake cable trick on the quick link failed to work it was off to LBS for the requisite tool. Somehow one half of the quick link vanished thereafter so after looking desperately around the yard and much head scratching a lot of rummaging took place for a spare. With the chain back on went for a test ride but the creaking was worse and then the back of bike felt like it had dropped down a pot hole - failed spokes and the bike unrideable So purchase needed of a new wheel. What will tomorrow bring....


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Feb 2019)

Well the week has been fantastic so far with this amazing weather ! Let’s hope it lasts


----------



## Nomadski (26 Feb 2019)

As I'm tying to teach my legs what cycling up a hill is again, as that Velo Birmingham thing is coming up quicker than I'd like, I did my Peaks loop again taking in nearly 3,000 ft climbing in 46 miles which is a massive upgrade from the "so flat it could be Norfolk" rides I've been doing over the winter.

Obviously hitting 18 degrees was a nice incentive too!

Garmin told me to rest for 4 days after this ride...apparently I'm even less fit than I thought.































https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366


----------



## iancity (26 Feb 2019)

Some training for work means I am at the office 5.5 miles away for the next 2 weeks - time to get the bike out then I think 

On the way in...





And on the way home....


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2019)

I wanted to get my February metric century ride in today. I lost a lot of riding time this month due to a stinking cold which has only just (95%) cleared up.

The weather was so perfect for cycling! I actually preferred it today to a typical sunny summer day because the sunshine was pleasantly warm but not hot enough to be fatiguing, and not fierce enough to need to mess about with sunblock. It was a bit chilly in the Calder Valley when I set off but within 90 minutes I had to stop and take my armwarmers off. There were beautiful blue skies all day!

I have lost a lot of fitness due to a lazy winter and the recent illness so I decided to do an 'easy' route. These things are relative, of course ... It would be considered a hard route by anyone who likes to dodge hills. A typical hilly 100 km route round here has 2,000+ metres of ascent. It isn't possible to avoid the hills altogether unless one just trudges up and down the busy valley A-roads all day. I settled on a compromise - I used the A646 to get from Todmorden to Rose Grove but then took to the excellent Padiham Greenway for a quieter ride into the town (village?).

I was headed for the lovely Ribble Valley. I used to use the nasty A671 to get there from Padiham but some years ago I noticed 'The Old Roman Road' from the back of Padiham through Read and Portfield, so that is the way that I go these days. Scenically, it is great; the road surface is a disgrace! It is especially bad heading out from Padiham because the worst bits are then on a steep descent with an s-bend. Coming back, one is going very slowly so there is plenty of time to avoid the gravel and potholes.

I've got a question for you ... It is one that has been on my mind since a small van overtook me on that stretch of road today. Are '_Safe House Ferrets_' ferrets which are provided to keep people amused while cloistered to avoid Russian mafia hitmen, counter-espionage operatives, abusive ex-partners etc.? Or are they ferrets which have been rendered better for the domestic environment by fitting them with cute little muzzles and mitts to prevent them biting or clawing the occupants of the home? It is an important question, and we need to know the answer! 

(PS If you are the owner of _Safe House Ferrets_, you need to work on your publicity. The van looked very nice but I can't find your business online, which is quite some achievement in 2019!)

Back to the ride ... I had a quick pitstop (as usual) at the Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley, and then dropped down into the town (village?) to begin the glorious mid-section of the ride.

I rode out through Great Mitton and for a change turned left onto the B6243 towards Longridge rather than my usual route which is to go off towards Waddington or Cow Ark. NB DON'T TRUST THE SIGN - some clever dick has rotated the sign on the post by 180 degrees so it now points towards Clitheroe rather than Longridge!

I didn't stay on the B-road for long though - I soon turned right to climb up to Longridge Fell past Stonyhurst College, a posh Jesuit college. When I say posh, I mean ... full boarding fees for UK children of £34,800 per annum!  (If you live in the area and prefer to ferry your little darlings there and back each day, it _only _costs £19,950 p.a. ...)

I thought I'd stop further up the climb and take a few photos for you ...

If it were not for the bare trees and bushes, you'd swear it was summer!





Up the hill





View down the hill, with bike!





I was tempted to stop again at a viewpoint on Longridge Fell but I wanted to make reasonable progress today to time my arrival back on the valley roads slightly after the main school rush but before the rush hour proper. No more pictures today...

The Fell road was as bad in places as the Old Roman Rd had been. I never thought that I would say this in the UK in February, but the dappled shadows from the bright sunshine were doing an excellent job of camouflaging the potholes, ruts, and gravel! Still, apart from that it is a really nice road to cycle along. Great views, not much traffic, and enough ups and downs to add interest.

I did a cautious descent of a steep lane on the other side of the Fell and then headed off towards Chipping on a '_Quiet Lane_'. It struck me that a QL sign is an official version of the private sign currently being debated in the 'noisy cyclists' thread. That is, it is a sign with no legal force, indicating that it would be nice for drivers to drive considerately, try not to kill pedestrians and cyclists, and not make too much noise. As opposed to there not being a sign, and drivers just obeying the rules of the road i.e. driving considerately, trying not to kill pedestrians and cyclists, and not making too much noise! 

I must have seen 50+ cyclists out enjoying the sunny lanes of the Ribble Valley today. One guy riding towards me took both hands off the bars, made an expansive gesture towards the scenery, the blue sky, and the warm sun. He had a huge grin on his face as he called out "_Well, what do you make of THIS then!_" I was a bit taken by surprise, and just replied "_BRILLIANT!_" which was pretty apt, because it _WAS_!

Up along the descendant of another local Roman road to the quaintly named Cow Ark, and then a nice easy descent back towards Whalley. I was finally starting to feel some fatigue from my exertions. I could feel that I haven't done much riding recently. The tired legs didn't surprise me, but the tired neck _DID_! I wear a lightweight helmet but even that was starting to feel too heavy.

Soon I was in Whalley, then Padiham, and a nice easy ride back up the Greenway. The ride from Rose Grove to Todmorden wasn't much fun though. The traffic levels had really picked up. The last 16 km were to be endured rather than enjoyed.

And then I was home. Despite over 30 minutes of stops, I got back ten minutes within my vague 6 hour ride target - out for 5 hrs 50 mins, riding for less than 5 hrs 20 mins. 103 km, with 1,450 metres of ascent. (If you insist on imperial units - 64 miles/4,760 ft.)

That's my metric century done for February. I don't intend to wait long into March before tackling the next one.

PS

Q: What is better than having 4 shortbread fingers to eat with your post-ride coffee?

A: Having miscounted, and actually having _6 _shortbread fingers to eat with your post-ride coffee!


----------



## gavgav (26 Feb 2019)

I’m up in The Lake District, with @Rickshaw Phil and enjoying the quite astonishing weather, which is more like May, than February. We don’t have bikes with us, this time, mainly walks being undertaken, but today we hired some Gravel bikes, from Grizedale Visitor Centre.

It was a little chilly, first thing and so we’d got layers on, as we set off along the forest trails into Grizedale. There was a lot of climbing, to start with, as we followed the Green route, up to the highest point in the forest. We’d been going about 10 minutes, before we both needed to stop and take 2 layers off, so down to just t-shirts on our upper bodies!




There was a muddy section, where some forestry work was taking place, but the views were astounding.





We arrived at High Cross, joined the road, down Hawkshead Hill, to Atkinson Ground and then along the east shore of Coniston lake. There were plenty of stops for photos in the sunshine.





We continued through High Nibthwaite, then began more climbing up to Spark Bridge, before pausing for lunch and unzipping our trouser legs to enable us both to be in shorts! I’ve never worn shorts, in February, before. To follow was the long steep climb up to Black Beck Mire, where I got overtaken by a chap jogging!! The descent the other side, was great and we arrived at Newby Bridge, where a much needed pint of Loweswater Gold was sampled, sat out in the sunshine at The Swan Hotel.











The legs were a bit reluctant, as we joined the busier main road to Lakeside, pausing to take a couple of pictures up Lake Windermere





After leaving Lakeside, we encountered our only idiot of the ride, with a chap who overtook us, giving us room, but around a blind bend and almost wiped out a car coming the other way 

It’s quite a long slog up to Graythwaite, where we turned towards Rusland and another long steep climb up, before a fabulous descent where we reached 36mph.

We passed through Force Forge and then climbed up to Satterthwaite and on back to Grizedale visitor centre, to dispense with the bikes and enjoy a coffee in the sun.

We both quite liked the Genesis CDA20 bikes, we had, despite a few issues with gears and Phil didn’t like the saddle!

32.4 miles, 3065 ft of climbing at a very slow 9.6mph avg speed. The Lakes is never the place for fast speeds!

Great fun


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2019)

@Nomadski & @gavgav nice photos chaps.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

Old jon said:


> Pass yesterday’s turning point and the bike track ends. So far drivers around here are pretty good, I suspect my biggest problem is becoming familiar with riding on the right.



From experience you get used to it pretty fast, but beware of unmarked roads and if you are turning left out of a one way street: that threw me a couple of times.


----------



## gavroche (26 Feb 2019)

Old jon said:


> A rain free morning dawned! Have to ride, of course, and the only way away is down . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The state of the roads there reminds me of Devon.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Feb 2019)

had to go to Paisley this morning.
Beautiful weather so I varied the route home and followed a route along the back of Glasgow airport to Renfrew.
It's got a load of signs saying it's a cycle route but nothing else.
Long straight and narrow road.
Takes you to this



from Renfrew I would normally head for the Clyde tunnel but why go under cover when it's sunny.




[

So it was back through the west end of Glasgow.
Passed the cricket ground



The grounds main historical claim to fame has nothing to do with cricket ......

I could have stayed out all day.


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Feb 2019)

Well what a beautiful ride I had yesterday! Envious of everyone coming into work saying how warm it was. I shot home, got changed, prepped the bike- I wanted a long one....

I thought if I get out by 3pm, that gives me maximum 2 1/2 hours ride...I was hoping for near 20 miles. I had my heart set on Hothfield to Headcorn and stop there for a cake then head home....that was the theoretical plan...

I set out, exactly on route, dropped into the delightful Farm Shop at Pluckley to see my mum who was working (should have got a cake from there in hindsight!) Then I carried on, I took a different route, slightly quieter and flatter so could get some decent speed and intervals going!

Headed through back end of Smarden then into Headcorn. By this time, it was around 4:20pm and most of the bakeries had sold out,closing or closed up for the day! Plus there was a car full of 'traveller' types so I didn't feel keen to leave my bike outside AT ALL.

Disappointed, I set off back home, on a different route, was lovely still! I didn't start to feel the cold till just around 5pm when I was around 4 miles from home (had set out in cycle shorts, t shirt and knee high socks!)

Was beaming when I got home, despite no cake....


----------



## 8mph (27 Feb 2019)

An 8 mile ride today into Arambol, Goa, to buy a tourist Sim card. I need the card to source bike parts. I rode 17 miles and back to a bike shop yesterday but they didn't have a 9 speed chain.
The last section of touring was hilly and the roads were rough, my saddle, chain and rack broke. The rear disk break seized up and I completed the last 200 miles on steep hills with only the front Cantilever break working, doing 180 miles in a 30 hour stint with a 3 hour sleep.
Riding in Goa is fine, the roads are good and there is a sea breeze. After taking a couple of days off tending to the bike the pace is lazy. Setting off in the early morning and riding slowly between 11am - 7pm.
I'm heading back up through Maharashtra in a week or so, hopefully with a new chain and cassette. Maharashtra is an amazing state for training, the road is one steep hill after another.
Today I'm taking it easy, staying in the saddle as I have been for a week or so because of the chain failing twice. My fault, I didn't notice that my bike mechanic had fitted a 9 speed cassette and chain, salvaged from his workshop onto my bike which has 8 speed indexed shifters. Combined with all the dust and sand on the roads the poor chain didn't stand a chance. 
It's nice to pootle around slowly on the shady Goan roads for a while before heading back North.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2019)

Beautiful morning this morning.

Wrestled with conscience.

Won.

Off we go...






It was cold. I really should have worn gloves.






This is (another) one of my favourite routes: an old avenue between the kings summer palace and the riding stables.






Detour into the forest, because I like riding in the forest.






The 'reason' for this ride was to check another route under the Autobahn wasn't blocked by roadworks. To my surprise it wasn't.






The town of Neuhausen on the other side. This town will feature in more rides this year.






Also managed to find the way onto the viaduct: this route was opened with great fanfare last year and does make a very nice alternative to riding through the valley and out again when approaching from the south.






Only problem is, they don't clear it in winter, so it's useless for commuting.

The road is kept clear though: funny that.






I can see my house village from here...






Back along the most expensive cycle lane in the world: this cost 50 000 €. I think it is made of pixie dust and unicorn tears.






Last bit of the ride approaching the village.

Now I know I can use the bridge I may factor it into future routes. I'm still getting a bit wheezy at the moment though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Feb 2019)

I needed to complete this month's half century challenge and what with my wife being on annual leave and the kids being off school, and life generally getting in the way, I've had to leave it until more or less the last minute. So February's 50km completed and four village names for the ABC Towns & Villages challenge photographed (B to E).

It's been a beautiful day, sunshine and scenery. It was a day for bib shorts, mitts and a huge grin as the pedals turned. 

52.38km (32.55 miles) and 631 metres (2070.21 feet) of climbing, mostly road with about 7km of Trans Pennine Trail.


----------



## Denis99 (27 Feb 2019)

More sunny weather, time for some ice cream.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2019)

Denis99 said:


> View attachment 454979



That's a pretty spiffy touring bike.


----------



## Denis99 (27 Feb 2019)

Thanks


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

First ride, today, was 7 miles to Northampton railway station, to catch the 10.05 to Berkhampstead so I could ride back in the sunshine 

Arriving in Berkhampstead I was surprised and happy, to see it has a castle.






And a very nice pile of flint it is, too! 

Heading through the lanes towards Tring, I had to overrule a couple of RWGPS suggestions as I wasn't on an MTB. Easily bypassed, though. 






There's some bloomin' posh places in the area, with this place in Wingrave taking my fancy. 

I was skirting between all the larger towns, such as Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury, Milton Keynes etc., so I could enjoy the (mainly) quiet lanes. 






But did have to watch the road surface rather than the lovely countryside! 






I stopped for a snack in Paulerspury, on about 40 miles, before getting into more familiar roads towards home. 






Back home on 66 sunny miles, wishing I'd worn shorts!! 

https://strava.app.link/PLAeHAgEEU


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Feb 2019)

Jules H and lil ole me. Out by Coles Green to climb to Acton Green. Boy are the hills getting steeper? Still managed to drop off for Bishop's Frome and the run out to Burley Gate. The unseasonable warm and sunny weather had the Buzzards out for a lovely soar skyward. We took the uppy and downy lane for Withington and the cafe not far beyond.

Jules chatted with the ladies in the cafe as he hadn't seen them for a bit. We also chatted with a veteran cyclist who only manages indoor riding now as age has crept up. Thence we took to Lugwardine where we had a quick look in the Church (first recorded vicar - 1303 but I think the present building is Victorian rather than middle ages). The ride along the flanks of the Marcles is a lovely one on a super little lane but we did have to ride a short distance on a main road to access the lanes for Yarkhill and ultimately Bosbury. Jules suggested we cross the Malverns rather than skirt to the north as we usually do. So we looped by Coddington for the crocus - mostly finished and then I took Jules on a little loop up and over for Old Colwall. Just the Evendine climb left really so at the top we stopped at the spring for some lovely Malvern water. We chatted with a chap from Birmingham who was topping up supplies. Yep - our water is so good folks come from miles around! 53 smiles


----------



## iancity (27 Feb 2019)

Oh my, what a day 
First, cycle to work at a leisurely pace, then realise 3 miles down the road that I have forgotten the card for the computer without which I cannot work - so nip back home then back to work again just in time. If that wasnt bad enough (knackered cos of the pace I had to do lol) I then went in shower, got shirt out of rucksack, thought that's a little damp, hmm, maybe from sweat through the back of the rucksack with all the effort? Anyway, proceeded to have shower and then put on damp shirt. Went to Kitchen and got my dinner out of the rucksack....or what was left of it! Lunchbox had come loose, emptying my salad all over the inside, which explained the damp shirt (and the now discovered tomato juice stains) 
So a normal 5.5 mile route turned into an 11...




Thankfully the journey home was uneventful


----------



## pjd57 (27 Feb 2019)

a nice leisurely run with Free wheel north , Maryhill to Bellahouston park. The obligatory lap of the cycle track as well.

Another couple of trips later in the day . Nothing out of the ordinary , except the weather.
42 miles in total.


----------



## Donger (27 Feb 2019)

My first night ride of the year. Bib shorts and short sleeves for a February evening .... there's a first. Four of us rode down the lanes to Frampton, starting just as the sun went down, pausing to admire the reflections on the glassy calm Severn at Priding and stopping for pints of Thatchers cider outside the Bell Inn on the village green in Frampton. @Dark46 's weapons grade lights lit the road up nicely, and we had a great little night ride in the dark, chatting as we went. For me it was 21 miles in all, bringing up 500 for the year so far. Bang on target. Very enjoyable.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Dark46 (27 Feb 2019)

R316 with @Donger and other great friends Claire and Rob.
Everybody came to mine to set off. It was only my second ride of the year after going out with Rob on Monday. Getting back slowly into the swing of things. 

Writing this it seems like a age since I've been here too.

Well we set off through the lanes as @Donger said around the Elmore loop , then towards Saul and Priding . It was a nice gentle pace , talking pace with everyone chilling. 

Stopping for a swift cider in the Bell at Frampton. It was getting colder as we were drinking and you could certainly feel it as we set off again. 

We mainly rode 2x2 on the way back. Just a fabulous way to get back into cycling with great friends and a cheeky cider. So that's 40 miles this week and 3 pints if cider in that time lol.

So it begins, it has been arranged for next Wednesday for me Rob and Claire as @Donger can't make it. Long may it continue.


----------



## 8mph (28 Feb 2019)

I decided to ride to a bike shop 24 miles away, hoping that they might have a chain. I took the wrong road and ended up doing 29 miles there in a bit of a rush in case they closed for lunch. The shop was the first that I have seen in India with modern parts and qualified mechanic.
I had an 8 speed Shimano Altus casette 11-34t fitted, a new Shimano chain, 2 new Impac inner tubes, a Schwalbe Black Jack tyre on the front and a Continental Travel Contact tyre on the back. Picked up a bottle of dry lube which is a godsend as I've been cleaning the chain every day due to all the dust and sand, and I bought 30 fizzy recovery tablets. The bill came to £48 and the mechanic took £3 for his time.
I had a leisurely ride back, took another wrong turn, visited a market and bought a cheap nylon sports top Which feels much cooler and more practical than riding in a cotton t-shirt.
Got back 9 hours later at 6pm, the whole day gone but for a good cause.
The bike doesn't feel as pacy with the new tyres and it's a lot more bumpy but hopefully there will be fewer punctures and the tyres feel very grippy in the corners and fast downhill. The new cassette gives me lower gearing too. 
I rode back wondering if the shop had made some kind of mistake with the bill. I'll go over the receipt tomorrow and see.


----------



## Dark46 (28 Feb 2019)

Well I was sat a home on the settle watching Hawaii 5-0 and was thinking I cant do this! I've got to get out I can't sit here and do nothing!

So I messaged a friend and said I'm going out! She said "I'm impressed " my reply was dont be I haven't gone yet!

The plan was to take my old bike, the Orro Oxygen out. The last time I did it I only managed 8 miles before I could do no more.

After pumping the tyres up and transferring the lights over from last night from the Cannondale , I was off.

To start I had no idea where I was going, after the initial discomfort of getting used to the position (the Cannondale is much more relaxed) I decided I was going to do the same route as last night. 

With music in one ear (as I wanted to hear things around me) I found it easier to focus and the ride seemed really quick. 

So it was to Elmore, Longely and through to Saul and Frampton and back. I stopped at The Bell at Frampton on Severn for a quick sip out of the water bottle and picture before heading for home .

A good ride all in all but not as enjoyable as last night with the lovely Claire and @Donger and Rob.

I was surprised at the pace as the Orr definitely feels harder to ride than the Cannondale, so next week it's the same ride but on the in the Cannondale. 

So no rides before this week since 21/11 , now I've done 3 rides in 4 days and every ride 20 miles. So far 62.1 miles for this week, see what happens tomorrow?


----------



## pjd57 (28 Feb 2019)

just a short trip down to Glasgow Green to do a few hours at Free Wheel North's track.

Had a go on this. Great bit of equipment. Steering took a bit of getting used to but I got there.




passed our newest statue on the way home along the Clydeside Strange look about it. Lot of plinth and not much statue.


----------



## Old jon (1 Mar 2019)

Another warm day, with some cloud promised for later. An early squint at the map showed a minor road route to the Decathlon shop, which is where the midweek rides organised by the Audax man start and finish. I think. So I thought I would ride that way this morning.

But it did not happen like that. After the descent and ride over the flyover a sort of automatic right turn was made, which meant I was heading for Beira Mar again. And there is little to tell about a cycle track along the seafront. Yup, there is pedalling to do, and the shine will take a long time to wear off the scenery, even the old bridge is rather impressive in an unobtrusive kind of way.



So, I thought, lets go further. Lets pass the place I fell off last year. And I did. The cycle track ends shortly after the bridges, continue along the road to the lights I turned left at the other day, but turn right this time. A much quieter road, mostly residential, but with a bus route. A bit more up and down, the occasional sight of the sea. This road goes around the end of a hill, which has a pair of road tunnels through it, and all the traffic uses these tunnels. Anyway, turn right at a junction underneath the tunnels exit road and continue along a road that is still quiet and mostly residential. It runs parallel to the airport road which again has most of the traffic. Residential means something different here. The thing that really jars, and makes photography difficult, is the large number of power lines between the lampposts. Some of the older buildings in town are almost completely hidden, which is a shame.






As before, there are few chances to ride a different route back. The opportunity was there but the road goes through the town centre again. So, ten miles showed on the garthing which seemed a good time to turn around. It all looks different of course, and there is a little bit of creative riding to do if heavy traffic is to be missed. All the pretty way back home then, and maybe five yards further up that ‘orrible ‘ill. Big grin and twenty miles ridden.

The map, well, that is where I rode.


----------



## Denis99 (1 Mar 2019)

Bit of a grey day, started off from Neath relatively warm, should know better about the temperature drop up near Coelbren.

Taken by the Washeries at the highest altitude today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Mar 2019)

Fladbury backwards today. 

No - I wasn't riding backwards. Rather Pete M and I took the standard run clockwise for a change. So down to Upton to cross the River and on over Kinnersley Bank. Buzzards were circling despite the grey skies. Pirton Church looked its usual picture as we went by. No wildlife to report at Pinvin ford but we did have a bit of traffic through that while we were there. Then over the old airfield to dodge by Bishampton and down Furze Hill to the cafe.

It's quite busy in the cafe these days but we were shown an empty table. Lovely food and drinks for sure. That's why it's so popular. Over the Avon on Jubilee Bridge we went to go by Cropthorne for Bricklehampton. Here the blossom was superb. I do hope the weather doesn't turn too cold and destroy the wonderful flowerings. The Combertons lead us to recross the Avon at Eckington so we could aim at the Severn crossing from Strensham. Traffic was backed up from the roadworks before the bridge but our two wheels were able to jump the queue. Just the final run back by Brotheridge Green to get us home. Another nice outing with the weather actually better than advertised by the forecasters. 53 smiles


----------



## iancity (1 Mar 2019)

Well thats the end of week 1. Cycled in and back (and in and back again one day!) every day so pleased I did it even though its a measly 5.5 miles. Pleased I also extended the run home every night bar one.
One more week left of the training and I aim to cycle in every day again, then back to normal office, where its just a 6 minute walk...


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2019)

Well what can I say..

Out again 4th time in 5 days!

I cant really write a review of the ride as it was the same as yesterday's and Wednesday's too. So 4 rides this week all just over 20 miles and 2 were woth people and 2 were solo, which is unusual for me.

I'm really loving being out there and find myself restless at home.

What I don't understand is how the elevation can be so different? If you look at yesterday's ride and today's they are exactly the same distance but 109ft adrift! I went exactly the same route as so I could compare my 2 road bikes.

So this week 82.6 miles of which I've enjoyed every second especially with @Donger and friends.


----------



## colly (1 Mar 2019)

Dark46 said:


> What I don't understand is how the elevation can be so different?



Live in Bermuda ? Y'know.....near the triangle?


----------



## Stonechat (2 Mar 2019)

Dark46 said:


> Well what can I say..
> 
> Out again 4th time in 5 days!
> 
> What I don't understand is how the elevation can be so different?



Altitude is derived from a pressure sensor and if the air pressure changes during the ride you get these effects


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Mar 2019)

Good going @Dark46 !!!

Well we’ve had the first tandem ride in ages due to Mrs Dave’s virus. She’s still coughing likes she’s had 20 Woodbines...

Up to Kingston and we were caught up by Mark who is one of Jo’s bosses at work. He lives in Kingston and was just going home from his ride to Cardington.

Down into the Eversden and past the church... ‘stop’ came the cry.
‘Every time we come past here I see the meridian marker, let’s get a photo ‘





On through Haslingfield and Newton. We both neede the loo so we stopped at the pub. A bag of crisps and 2 pints of soft drink, £6.60..... jigger me!

We did see this beautiful tandem there though 









Reynolds 531 tubing, nice bike!

In Grantchester we were hassled by some fat gammon w4nker who thought we shouldn’t be on the road. 

Home via Madingley Hill.

25 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2186074672


----------



## Dark46 (2 Mar 2019)

Cheers @Dave 123 ! 

Loving the purple bike! 

Great 25 miles and good to hear Mrs Dave is on the mend.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Mar 2019)

Out on the Tricross at lunchtime, around 11 degrees so didn’t even wear my shoe covers. A gentle ride to the outskirts of York. 26.8 miles with an average of 15 mph. I’m loving this mild weather.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Mar 2019)

Off in search of my next letters for the ABC photo challenge, the first of which unfortunately lies further up last week's route, northwest up the valley of the Gala Water. The valley that the Gala Water flows down was formed as a result of a glacial dam bursting at the end of the last ice age. The valley is not straight and neither is the river, which meanders across the valley floor. The road up the west side was a turnpike built in 1764 and designed for post horses. It follows a fairly straight course but goes up and down steeply over all the spurs of the hills. It was superseded from 1818 by a new turnpike up the east side of the valley. It was designed for stagecoaches so goes round all the spurs rather than over them and has an almost constant and imperceptible gradient. The only time I have cycled it was when I knew it was closed further north, as normally it is too busy (it is now the A7) and the constant curves have very poor sight lines. Neither of these roads as built crossed the river at all, whereas the 1848 railway as originally built crossed it 22 times in 16 miles. 
The original turnpike did not go through Galashiels, as at that time it was a very small hamlet. A spur to it was added later, though the southern end has a mansion built over it. From the diversion along a farm track there is a nice view over Galashiels to the Eildon Hills beyond. 






I've only gone this way once before on 34mm knobbly tyres so had doubts about trying it on 28mm slicks but they coped fine. On the old road proper there is still some of the old pave surface... 






...which carries on for about a mile and and half before the road becomes the B710 for half a mile. After that there is another mile that used to be pave but was surfaced with tarmac five years ago to keep the landowner happy when the railway was being rebuilt. Speaking of railways, here is this week's 'your bike with a train in the background' photo. 





At this location the road is still a yellow road on OS maps. I'm at the top of one of the spurs I mentioned in the preamble to this post, while the traffic on the A7 can be seen above the train lurching round some of the many travel sickness inducing corners. 

I reach Heriot to bag my letter H. This village is very spread out, with most of the houses being beside the A7 and the former railway station, while the school and kirk are nearly two miles away. The church tower can be seen in the background through the trees -






This road is the B709 which heads west until this very remote looking spot, which is actually less than 20 miles from the centre of Edinburgh. 






The snow gate hinges have probably rusted up. 

Now heading south towards Innerleithen I battled against a fierce headwind. I barely noticed the top of the hill as I had to pedal hard against the wind on the downhill too. At Innerleithen I stopped for another village sign.






Turning east I had a tailwind at last. At Ashiesteel NC route 1 has two alternative routes. Buoyed by the success of my earlier pave adventure I took the alternative signed as 'track'. The start of this alternative is very well surfaced and the end of it is tarmac, but the bit in the middle was a mixture of slippery mud and big cobble stones. The Sirrus definitely out of its depth. 
Back on terra firma one last photo, of Yair Bridge. This is where the 1864 turnpike, which was heading from Edinburgh to Selkirk, crossed the River Tweed. 







Today's map -






46 miles @ 12.5 mph 868m up and down.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2019)

I'd initially had doubts about getting in a ride today, as the forecast all week was for Saturday to be wet and windy. However, that changed and it seemed an ideal chance to get the qualifying ride in for the Half Century Challenge while the weather was benign.

Nothing fancy, just a variation on familiar roads to do the miles while keeping out of the worst of the stiff breeze. Down the hill into Thorner and then back out up Milner Lane, bowling along between the hedgerows, before looping round Rigton Green and up onto Bramham Lane for more solitude. A spring up the hill on Jewitt Lane and out onto Thorner Lane and heading for the dip when I spotted a small and very Heath Robinson "Mud on Road" sign by the farm access road.
They weren't joking, but fortunately I'd scrubbed enough speed off before I reached the worst of it. Up the other side and on to Wothersome getting passed by a club ride, several of whom were muttering about "bloody farmers".
Down the hill almost to Bramham enlivened by what I think was a weasel running across in front of me, and then left onto West Woods Road for the ups and downs (mainly ups) to Wattlesyke, round the roundabout and down the hill into Wetherby, where it was a quick loop around the town centre and in an effort to avoid traffic and myopic peds I took a different route out of town using Hallfield Lane and then Third and Fourth Avenues to get onto the Walton Road.
Over the A1(M) bridge and out into the countryside past the race course and straight on instead of taking the first turning to Thorp Arch.
I had intended to take the cycle path that runs parallel to the road here, but Harry the Hedge Hacker had clearly been out and I could see the lovely smooth tarmac surface was covered in pointy bits of hedge, so I stayed on the road.
A loop through Walton village for a change and then down past the prison and onto Church Causeway to drop into Thorp Arch.
Across the river into Boston Spa and from there on to Clifford where I stopped for a pic of the Wesleyan Methodist Chapel for the YBIF of a Church thread:




Despite only being a small place, Clifford has 3 churches and this is the only one I've not captured before as it's tucked away up a dead end residential road.
Back on track and onto Main Street, where I stopped for another pic for the YBIF of a Memorial thread:




Up the last bit of Main Street and the the quick descent into Bramham, which as always if followed by a slow climb back out of the village, across the A1(M) and the steady climb up past Bramham Park.
Despite the earlier mud, I retraced my outbound route through the lesser dip at Wothersome, mainly as to take the alternative road would have left me cycling directly into a stiffening breeze for two miles. The mud was more of an issue in this direction and I could feel the back wheel breaking traction a few times.
It's a steady slightly uphill grind for the next mile from here and I warned any riders heading in the opposite direction about what lay ahead for them.
Right onto Jewitt Lane and back out into the open countryside, before a tight left onto Compton Lane for the run back to Rigton Green.
Much like the bus stop I've mentioned before at Ulleskelf, the bench on the ridge appear to also be 'party central' as an empty box of Bud was stuffed under it.
Clearly a lot happens in the countryside after dark!
Through Rigton Green, passing a horse drawn wagon, and back onto Holme Farm Lane, then Milner Lane with a pesky three quarter crosswind slowing progress, before the plunge down the hill into Thorner.
Carr Lane was used to climb out of the village today, followed by a shuffle along the A58 and the final hill of note with the climb up Coal Road, across the mini-roundabout and then local roads down to home.

*32.0 miles* (51.49 km) in *2h 39m* at a very steady average of *12.0 mph* with *1,686 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *9.5°C
*
Despite getting out there when I can, my fitness is still showing no signs of a reappearance, but I suppose at least I'm still getting some miles under the wheels. Took Mrs ND out for lunch when I got in but I'm absolutely cream-crackered now.

On a more positive note, lots of cyclists out again and you can't really argue with this weather for the time of year. And the Half Century Challenge continues for another month.

And to end, the map:


----------



## delb0y (2 Mar 2019)

Had a bash at a ride from the Wales Lost Lanes book called Daffodil Dreaming. I was a few weeks early to see all the glorious daffodils, although there were a few out. But it was a lovely ride - 46.5 miles / 2000 feet. Set off before first light and was home late morning. Bit tough on the way back as it was my first long ride of the year and a vicious (well, it felt vicious. Maybe disheartening would have been a better description!) wind rose up. Did get to have a wander round a church that was 1000 years old, give or take a few, and enjoy a slippery moment or two along the banks of an isolated part of an old canal. Legs ache now.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Mar 2019)

Set off west on Penny Pot Lane on the road bike with remounted Go Pro; it turned out that the part that has broke last Sunday was an extension piece I had put between the Go Pro mount and the handlebar attachment rather than the mount itself. Did this morning drive along the section of the A59 where the Go Pro had gone flying and the rear wheel punctured and that section looks to be unfit for cycling unless you are at least in the middle of the westbound lane.
Was wondering exactly where to go, which answered itself when I glanced down and the old missing water bottles trick had reoccurred So with short ride determined turned off north east to Kettlesing Head for brief north west dash amongst the traffic on the A59 to the next right, except there was no traffic so possibly the easiest right turn done on that road since last years closure of part of it.




Semi circular route around Menwith Hill and back south across the A59 at Dangerous Corner to head back east on Penny Pot Lane.
14.55 miles, 598 ft climbed avg 13.4mph.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2019)

Having spotted that @dave r seems to go to Hatton Locks a lot, both myself and @13 rider had been talking about riding there.

@13 rider planned a 80 mile round trip from Market Bosworth, which meant I would be on circa 107 miles if I rode direct to the start and back, mmmm might be a chance of a 200km.

Meet time was 8am, so I set off at 5:45 to get enough miles in for the 200km, dressed for the expected cold

Straight south into a light wind and no rain saw me do 31 miles to Market Bosworth, where @13 rider was already waiting, took the rain jacket off and shoved it in the back pocket along with the buff. Couple of minutes later @Lilliburlero turns up.

We set off with Hatton Locks about 40 miles away. The direction for the first 20 miles was roughly south westerly, straight into the wind, but though it was noticeable it didn't feel particularly strong. The next 20 miles being roughly southerly before turning west and north for the last few miles t the cafe stop. The route was very much either going up or going down. We went down some rough roads and some fantastically surfaced roads.

At the cafe stop the sun had come out, so jacket off, woolly hat off and we sat outside for drinks and bacon/sausage sandwiches.

After the stop it was pretty much north back to Market Bosworth and we enjoyed a strengthening wind on our backs. AT Market Boswoth @Lilliburlero went one way and @13 rider and myself another, watched @13 rider disappear up the hill into Desford, he went that fast I might as well have been sat at the side of the road.

Shortly after we parted ways and I turned into the wind and up the hill through Kirby Muxloe, by the time I got to the top I was ready for a sugar rush, so stopped at a local shop for a couple of cans of coke, knocked one back and took the other home.

Finished the day on 124.6 miles (200.6km) with over 5600 feet of climbing.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2186226562

A few photos from the day:

A trig point spotted by @13 rider on the cafe wall:





View of the Grand Union canal from the outdoor seating:





@13 rider and @Lilliburlero trying to look cool and down with the youth. (The youth took the photo )






@13 rider: There are 21 locks stretching 2 miles!


----------



## Mrs M (2 Mar 2019)

A lovely long toddle this morning with Mr M 
Spring was really sprung (for a wee while anyway).
Snowdrops and colourful crocuses all around 
A slight breeze but the sun on our backs felt lovely and warm 
Stopped off for a wee rest and some lovely views at the local beach.
A house I’ve often admired is under offer (sold) up here.
Amazing views of our local beach, lucky new owner!


----------



## Mrs M (2 Mar 2019)

House is the white one, top right of the pic


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2019)

delb0y said:


> Had a bash at a ride from the Wales Lost Lanes book called Daffodil Dreaming. I was a few weeks early to see all the glorious daffodils, although there were a few out. But it was a lovely ride - 46.5 miles / 2000 feet. Set off before first light and was home late morning. Bit tough on the way back as it was my first long ride of the year and a vicious (well, it felt vicious. Maybe disheartening would have been a better description!) wind rose up. Did get to have a wander round a church that was 1000 years old, give or take a few, and enjoy a slippery moment or two along the banks of an isolated part of an old canal. Legs ache now.
> 
> View attachment 455524
> 
> ...



I like those B&W images.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Having spotted that @dave r seems to go to Hatton Locks a lot, both myself and @13 rider had been talking about riding there.
> 
> @13 rider planned a 80 mile round trip from Market Bosworth, which meant I would be on circa 107 miles if I rode direct to the start and back, mmmm might be a chance of a 200km.
> 
> ...


To give you credit you did beat me up every other climb , 4 seconds of pr of 34 must have had a better lead out that day ,oh hang on that was you as well


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Mar 2019)

Mrs 26 took the car to the meet in Upton. I rode! The gang had assembled. Mrs 26, Margaret PR, Steve E, Pete M, Jules H, John G and Rich B. I was the last to arrive. Steve called Pershore so it was the standard run again. Steve likes a blast but Rich does have to be sensible so we got stretched out at times. Usually on an up slope. No worries I hung back with Rich. Pershore arrived and we took to the Theatre cafe although Mrs 26 headed off to visit a friend.

The cafe is run by volunteers and they were having fun. The refreshments are good value too. We headed off up Holloway where Mrs 26 might meet us but it transpired she was still mid coffee with her friend. We took Pete's dodge (which is becoming standard) to cross Stonehall Common. John headed off for home as did Jules a bit later. The traffic backup from the roadworks is still occurring but again two wheels could beat the queue. Rich and Steve headed for their cars as Margaret headed home. That left Pete and I to ride back together. Mrs 26 turned up as we were saying our goodbyes so all was well that ended well. Today's wind was a tad of a challenge at times but otherwise not a bad outing at all. 43 smiles


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Having spotted that @dave r seems to go to Hatton Locks a lot, both myself and @13 rider had been talking about riding there.
> 
> @13 rider planned a 80 mile round trip from Market Bosworth, which meant I would be on circa 107 miles if I rode direct to the start and back, mmmm might be a chance of a 200km.
> 
> ...



We'll done. When I first rode with the Coventry Road Club, about 1989, I rode with the family ride, on a Thursday there's a Road Club meet up at Hatton with people I knew and rode with in those days plus some friends of theirs, on a good Thursday there can be up to a dozen of us in there having a gossip, and their bacon sandwiches are lovely. There's another cafe about two miles past Hatton, at Hatton Country World, but it's expensive and the foods not as good, but it's a good place for a shopping trip.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Mar 2019)

delb0y said:


> Had a bash at a ride from the Wales Lost Lanes book called Daffodil Dreaming. I was a few weeks early to see all the glorious daffodils, although there were a few out. But it was a lovely ride - 46.5 miles / 2000 feet. Set off before first light and was home late morning. Bit tough on the way back as it was my first long ride of the year and a vicious (well, it felt vicious. Maybe disheartening would have been a better description!) wind rose up. Did get to have a wander round a church that was 1000 years old, give or take a few, and enjoy a slippery moment or two along the banks of an isolated part of an old canal. Legs ache now.
> 
> View attachment 455524
> 
> ...


I recognise all of those Churches. Lovely part of the world. St Mary's at Kempley is a lovely ancient spot. Oldest wooden roof in Europe (IIRC). Been in there many a time. The Black and White church pic is Upleadon while the other is the Arts and Crafts one in Kempley. (I think Kempley village must have moved over the 1000 years from St Mary's location to the present Arts and Crafts spot).


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> We'll done. When I first rode with the Coventry Road Club, about 1989, I rode with the family ride, on a Thursday there's a Road Club meet up at Hatton with people I knew and rode with in those days plus some friends of theirs, on a good Thursday there can be up to a dozen of us in there having a gossip, and their bacon sandwiches are lovely. There's another cafe about two miles past Hatton, at Hatton Country World, but it's expensive and the foods not as good, but it's a good place for a shopping trip.


Hatton just happens to be a great distance from home for an imperial century ride . We will return . Just been talking to my Big sister and apparently I took my nephew's to Hatton country world years ago I had completely forgot . I can't believe I now cycle to places that seemed a good car journey away


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Hatton just happens to be a great distance from home for an imperial century ride . We will return . Just been talking to my Big sister and apparently I took my nephew's to Hatton country world years ago I had completely forgot . I can't believe I now cycle to places that seemed a good car journey away



Yes, they've got a farm there, if I remember correctly it's a touch expensive but a great place to take the kids, especially in the spring when it's full of baby animals. Have you used Hoar Park? Like the Book Farm it's a bit close to me but the cafe's OK.


----------



## delb0y (2 Mar 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I recognise all of those Churches. Lovely part of the world. St Mary's at Kempley is a lovely ancient spot. Oldest wooden roof in Europe (IIRC). Been in there many a time. The Black and White church pic is Upleadon while the other is the Arts and Crafts one in Kempley. (I think Kempley village must have moved over the 1000 years from St Mary's location to the present Arts and Crafts spot).



Spot on 26x25. The board at St Mary's explains that it was all about the high ground!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes, they've got a farm there, if I remember correctly it's a touch expensive but a great place to take the kids, especially in the spring when it's full of baby animals. Have you used Hoar Park? Like the Book Farm it's a bit close to me but the cafe's OK.


No it's not an area we've explored before will Google it for future rides


----------



## Donger (2 Mar 2019)

Got my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride in early this month. Paul from my cycling club accompanied me for this one, the 113km "Bill's Theocsbury Ramble" which basically did a figure of 8 route from Tewkesbury to Stratford upon Avon and back. Paul cycled the 15 miles to the start and rode home again at the end to make it an imperial century, putting my mere 71.8 mile ride in the shade.

I was glad of the company and the encouragement today, as I came as close to total exhaustion as I ever have. Most of the last 35 miles were straight into the teeth of a strong headwind, and the bit between Bredon Hill and the line of the Cotswold Hills was like a wind tunnel. Fortunately a second café stop in Gotherington demonstrated the miraculous fuelling properties of millionaire's shortbread, and I was able to put in something of a sprint finish. If any of you find yourselves in the vicinity of Bishops Cleeve, I can totally recommend the café in the Gotherington Stores. The new owner was just shutting up shop when we arrived, but was more than happy to let us in and serve us anyway. Friendly chat and a warm welcome for all cyclists, with a rack outside for you to hang your bikes by the saddles. Two coffees and two cakes for under a fiver too.

At the start today, I was surprised to meet a young guy called Sam from Newport, who is the first person my own size I've ever seen doing an audax. He looked to be about 6 foot 6 and said he was 22 stone. I'm about the same height and I wouldn't be surprised if I'm not about 21 stone by now too (though, ahem, don't tell anyone but I broke the scales last time I got on them, so I can't be sure!). Anyway, he overtook me for the last time about a quarter of the way back from Stratford and I didn't see him again. He was going like a diesel, and I just couldn't keep up. Mind you, he did have about 30 years on me.

Enjoyed the Stratford Greenway .... a strade bianchi type of smooth gravel track along the line of a former railway from Long Marston into Stratford upon Avon, avoiding the traffic. I'm going to have a hell of a job cleaning the bike tomorrow though. I've also got a repair to be made, as my rear mudguard broke in two going over a particularly rutted, pot-holed road with cattle grids and a level crossing. I wouldn't have thought a mudguard would be under such stress, but clearly it took a bit of a hammering today. Can't believe that was my 62nd ride of 62 miles or more (giving me an Eddington number of .... you've guessed it .... 62). I remember clearly my first 62 miler (metric ton) about 10 years ago when I nearly dropped off the bike at the end and vowed never to put myself through such torture again!

Some pictures:
(1) Proof of passage to Stratford (as Wetherspoons were unable to print receipts today):




(2) Stanton (one of my favourite villages) on the way back:




(3) Back in Tewkesbury at the end of the ride:




(4) My 28th audax brevet card:




(45 minutes slower than last year, due to the wind).
I am really going to ache tomorrow!
Cheers, _Donger_


----------



## galaxy (3 Mar 2019)

Rode into Town yesterday. We’d decided to cook a Thai Green Curry and make some Onion Bhajis Walking past a Antique shop I see the above magazines for sale. I was tempted but as I’d rode in didn’t have the room to carry back. 
Still. 11 mile circular route. Then lunch and gardening time


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Mar 2019)

Despite having a few beers last night I was out just after 9 this morning before any windy stuff arrived.
It was gloomy and a steady light rain was falling.
The weather hadn’t put people off, there were plenty out on bikes.

Not a lot of wildlife, the best bird was a hovering kestrel. 
Lots of scented blossom on the air.

16 damp miles 






https://www.strava.com/activities/2187806680


----------



## galaxy (3 Mar 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Despite having a few beers last night I was out just after 9 this morning before any windy stuff arrived.
> It was gloomy and a steady light rain was falling.
> The weather hadn’t put people off, there were plenty out on bikes.
> 
> ...


I’ve bottled it today. Just watched a group ride up the lane. In the rain.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Mar 2019)

galaxy said:


> I’ve bottled it today. Just watched a group ride up the lane. In the rain.



It wasn’t too bad here, otherwise.....


----------



## Mike_P (3 Mar 2019)

Ebike this morning after redoing the rear gear cable as it has been sticking. My fault, I had threaded it through the extra cable guides to avoid the motor without using an outer and although it initially was okay it was now jamming on the joints between the two halves of the guides. So combined ebike test and shopping trip to Lidl on the far side of Knaresborough making use of NCN636, where apart from one couple who muttered something about not hurrying out of the way ( er, just stand to the side) it was dogs and youngsters on bikes without road sense who were the main hazards. Typically despite the gears changing okay with bike on a stand in the yard changing to the highest was problematic and then coming back up the steep Beryl Burton Way section of the NCN the chain overshot the lowest. Back home low and high screws adjusted, bike locked away, walked into the kitchen and a cloud burst occurred - good timing that
14.7 miles, 906 assisted ft.


----------



## delb0y (3 Mar 2019)

Donger said:


> I came as close to total exhaustion as I ever have. Most of the last 35 miles were straight into the teeth of a strong headwind, and the bit between Bredon Hill and the line of the Cotswold Hills was like a wind tunnel.



I thought of you guys on the "Ramble" yesterday. I'd looked at the forecast and saw the wind was due to get stronger all day. It was one of the reasons I went out early (the other was that the dog got me up at 5:00), but even so, by 11:00 it was quite fierce. And that was just heading back from Dymock. 7:00 is a great time. Well done.


----------



## colly (3 Mar 2019)

After farting and faffing about with stuff all morning (including buggering up my laptop keyboard) l got out around midday.
I was definitely under-enthused, if that is a word, but made the most of a ride up to East Keswick and back via Moortown Corner and Shadwell Lane.
All in it was about 18 miles and l felt better for it.
Cold and started to rain while l was out but nowt to shout about.

I can't upload my Garmin stuff or post a map because of my previously mentioned ham-fistedness.
Ive ordered a new keyboard which, it seems, is easy to fit.

I guess l will find out.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (3 Mar 2019)

81km and 1100 m of climbing today in Baltic conditions. Didn't go above 6C. Last 10 or 12km was in rain that was turning to sleet! Now it's snowing. 
Anyway, was planning the metric tonne today but it'll wait another week I suppose.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2019)

Just nipped around the block on SWMBO'd Brompton to maintain the ride a day challenge. Sorry but too bloomin' windy to ride to work today, or rather home from work, against the wind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Mar 2019)

Cycled to the local tram stop to catch the #15 tram, about 2.5k.

Realise that it is the school holidays so the #15 only runs to the Ruhbank stop, several stops closer to Stuttgart.

Make comment about this in vernacular Anglo-Saxon.

Pedal further through a couple of intervening towns, thankfully on cycleways so I don't get snarled up with the rush hour traffic.

Catch the same tram as I would otherwise have caught with 6 minutes to spare.

Arrive at work, get told I should be on holiday and to push off.

Push off.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2019)

So today was the day new bike day .Having spent most of last summer dithering wether to and what new bike I missed the nice weather so it was put on the back burner. After many trips to my Lbs a straight upgrade to another giant defy was ruled out due to me not liking the gearing my thoughts turned to a TCR . After a test ride last month the deal was done last week . Julie's cycles did me a good deal on bike and accessories recievied a text while out riding on Sat that it's ready . By the time I'd got home got to the shop and had a quick fit by the time I got home the weather had turned for the worst so ride delay ,Sunday was rainy day so not wanting to get my new shiny bike wet today was my first chance to ride it . Out the door at 0930 in to blustery condition worrying about the deeper section wheels ,which proved to be a lot less twitchy than expected . Did a standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey. This loop contains a bit of everything climbing ,quick descents ,flats and a few technical bits so a good test of the bike . A mile in and I'm smiling what a ride . The bike passed every test with flying colours and I'm a happy bunny . Because of the wind it's quite hard to compare but it just feels fast . Position tweaking will begin but set up not far off . 32 miles bagged so another 50km ride done at 16.1 mph with out really pushing it and thanks to dry roads the bike still shiny




Blatant new bike shot .looking forward to many more miles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> So today was the day new bike day .Having spent most of last summer dithering wether to and what new bike I missed the nice weather so it was put on the back burner. After many trips to my Lbs a straight upgrade to another giant defy was ruled out due to me not liking the gearing my thoughts turned to a TCR . After a test ride last month the deal was done last week . Julie's cycles did me a good deal on bike and accessories recievied a text while out riding on Sat that it's ready . By the time I'd got home got to the shop and had a quick fit by the time I got home the weather had turned for the worst so ride delay ,Sunday was rainy day so not wanting to get my new shiny bike wet today was my first chance to ride it . Out the door at 0930 in to blustery condition worrying about the deeper section wheels ,which proved to be a lot less twitchy than expected . Did a standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey. This loop contains a bit of everything climbing ,quick descents ,flats and a few technical bits so a good test of the bike . A mile in and I'm smiling what a ride . The bike passed every test with flying colours and I'm a happy bunny . Because of the wind it's quite hard to compare but it just feels fast . Position tweaking will began but set up not far off . 32 miles bagged so another 50km ride done at 16.1 mph with out really pushing it and thanks to dry roads the bike still shiny
> View attachment 455847
> 
> Blatant new bike shot .looking forward to many more miles


Nice bike! Great looking bike. Glad she rides as well as she looks. 

You have the same saddle bag as me


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2019)

An observation: idiots get noticeably more aggressive when it's windy - within two minutes, I had _three_ drivers drive straight at me, at speed, along a section single-track road near Felixstowe, today. (Ironically, I was out that way inspecting possible bridleways so as to by-pass that slice of road in the future when out on Patsy #3 The CX. ) 

I got home in one piece.

This at Lexington, looking towards Felixstowe docks:-


----------



## Denis99 (4 Mar 2019)

Ride down to The Mumbles earlier.

Rain, hail, windy and sunshine allin about 5 minutes of each other.

Shot taken on the cycle path on the way down to The Mumbles, just past the Marina.


----------



## TigerT (4 Mar 2019)

My ride yesterday was a new one for me. I’m looking for a new route with good coffee stops at around 100kms that can be extended. Yesterday was my first attempt.

I started by heading out to Winterthur on a route I’ve done many times. From there I headed down the Töss valley and onto the new part of the ride. 

From Turbenthal I took Route 53. This is marked as ‘Middle’ for the fitness requirement- This is normally a warning that it’s actually going to be quite hard! It was for me - long steady climbing up through Bauma and Wald, finally getting to Gibswil where it all became worthwhile for the view.

The climb was actually ok, except it was pretty windy but knowing there was a pretty nice descent coming up then a tailwind all the way home made it feel better.

After a while just sitting staring at the mountains in the distance I started a fast descent down to Rapperswil. There was practically no traffic and the route was mostly well signposted. 

I arrived in Rapperswil cold and hungry, so Coffee, Toasted Cheese and carrot cake was consumed eagerly, then it was time to head home. Lots of options for future extensions, but I took the shortest back to Zürich, through the City Centre and up the hill to home.

Will definitely do the route again, but in Summer when the snow has cleared and it’s less windy. But a good day out and another 117kms travelled.



Still quite snowy on the way up, but the cycle path had been cleared


Enjoying the view at the top


And the map


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Mar 2019)

Blowing a gale out there. Indeed it blew my 60+ year old Norway Spruce over last night. Storm Freya - you were very unkind. So with the wind still blowing but not so gusty I hid in the lanes for a White Rabbit run. The tail wind sections were good but the inevitable headwind sections were tough. Fortunately the little shower I caught didn't last long as it blew away rapidly. Always a silver lining...... 35 smiles.

(And why can't I get a photo to copy into this post? - He's a nice White Rabbit)

Edit - found the button (D'oh) and here's the pic


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Mar 2019)

Yesterday’s ride with a couple of friends and their sons. I was meeting them at a country park about an hour’s ride on MTB from home. Took my adventure bike (CX/gravel) and did it in 45 minutes. A couple of hairy moments as I need some new tyres with better grip particularly when at one point the back wheel slipped under load and went out from under me. Ouch! Picked up and carried on. 

Nice ride to a second country park (15 minutes from home) which we did in quick-time. I was going to do the return ride with the chaps then ride back home to extend my ride significantly. However, before reaching the meeting point, both brakes started squealing which got worse and worse. I decided not to extend the ride and went home to fix (then only got round to it today ). 

I’m going to look at ordering some new tyres. I need suitable for road and trail in 700x32c. I do like Schwalbe, I’ve had them in the past and always been happy. Need little rolling resistance, good grip and puncture protection. And preferably not more than £20 each!

Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Old jon (4 Mar 2019)

There is one usable road bridge from this island to the mainland and I have crossed this a few times in a car. Never seen a cyclist on this road, three lanes or more in both very busy directions. But, I was told there is a ciclovia, AKA cycle track, which runs under the bridge. So, to my embarrassment, I went and found it.

Yup, I have ridden past this many times, seen cyclists and pedestrians travelling in both directions. And I never made the connection. So today I rode over it to the other side. It is, literally, under the road surface of the bridge, thirty or forty feet. The view to the north is concrete, the southern view is the ocean and its local shores which look great to the naked eye but just do not work on my phone. Might just return with a camera. Maybe this pic will do . . .






At the mainland ( other ) end of the bridge the directions fudged. The intention was to turn right, google’s maps said left then a ‘U’ turn. Both pointed the bike at the return over the bridge but on the road, which I am pretty sure is not allowed. I looked about, pedalled slowly and looked about some more but the route was not obvious enough for me to see it. No sweat, turn south, the road seems to follow the coast so I will follow the road. It was rather good. Quiet, but that might not normally be the case. It is Carnaval across Brazil this weekend, which does not finish till Tuesday, so the country is shut. Come back on Wednesday, preferably after lunch. Carnaval is great, more about dance than much else. We went to a small village for their version, no samba school displays, just folk enjoying a good time. Ooops, off topic.



So, as the video shows, I squiggled along to a bit of road that was close to the shore. The bit of road stops at what I have to call a boardwalk and I know my tyres do not grip on wood. Far enough then, about turn. The road was just as good in the opposite direction but the rising parts were more noticeable. In this direction the road is closed to cars on Sundays, 0800 to 1700, bikes only. Beira Mar in Florianopolis has a stretch closed in the same way. Good to have a bit of a playground I reckon. The bridge, this will always remind me that I can be hard of thinking, and back to the island and the gentle ride to Itacorubi and that hill. It was warm, a bit of breeze, but no help at all to ride up. Still, sixteen miles, 800 feet of up and a well earned smile.

A landscape orientation map. Or something.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> So today was the day new bike day .Having spent most of last summer dithering wether to and what new bike I missed the nice weather so it was put on the back burner. After many trips to my Lbs a straight upgrade to another giant defy was ruled out due to me not liking the gearing my thoughts turned to a TCR . After a test ride last month the deal was done last week . Julie's cycles did me a good deal on bike and accessories recievied a text while out riding on Sat that it's ready . By the time I'd got home got to the shop and had a quick fit by the time I got home the weather had turned for the worst so ride delay ,Sunday was rainy day so not wanting to get my new shiny bike wet today was my first chance to ride it . Out the door at 0930 in to blustery condition worrying about the deeper section wheels ,which proved to be a lot less twitchy than expected . Did a standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey. This loop contains a bit of everything climbing ,quick descents ,flats and a few technical bits so a good test of the bike . A mile in and I'm smiling what a ride . The bike passed every test with flying colours and I'm a happy bunny . Because of the wind it's quite hard to compare but it just feels fast . Position tweaking will begin but set up not far off . 32 miles bagged so another 50km ride done at 16.1 mph with out really pushing it and thanks to dry roads the bike still shiny
> View attachment 455847
> 
> Blatant new bike shot .looking forward to many more miles



Bugger, bang goes me nicking the odd hill off you


----------



## steven1988 (4 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yesterday’s ride with a couple of friends and their sons. I was meeting them at a country park about an hour’s ride on MTB from home. Took my adventure bike (CX/gravel) and did it in 45 minutes. A couple of hairy moments as I need some new tyres with better grip particularly when at one point the back wheel slipped under load and went out from under me. Ouch! Picked up and carried on.
> 
> Nice ride to a second country park (15 minutes from home) which we did in quick-time. I was going to do the return ride with the chaps then ride back home to extend my ride significantly. However, before reaching the meeting point, both brakes started squealing which got worse and worse. I decided not to extend the ride and went home to fix (then only got round to it today ).
> 
> ...



Cough! Tan side walls cough!


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Mar 2019)

Really fast commute into work tonight......
I think the way home will be somewhat slower.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2019)

After a good week away in the Lakes last week I dragged the knockabout bike out this morning to get back into the local miles.

I went for a variation of my route out to Melverley going over Lyth Hill to Hunger Hill, Exfords Green. Arscott, Lea Cross, Edge, Asterley, Westbury, Halfwy House, Wollaston, Crewgreen, Melverley, Pentre, Shrawardine, Montford Bridge and back round the edge of Shrewsbury.

The shorts & t-shirt weather last week has reverted to a rather cool feel with a brisk wind which I seemed to do a lot of work against as far as Crewgreen. Once it was behind me though I got wafted along very nicely at up to 23 mph in places. I suspect that doing the route the other way round would have worked better with the wind direction really.

There were one or two other cyclists about. Not much in the way of incidents apart from encountering the guy overtaking a tractor and completely ignoring the double white lines at Lea Cross. Just as well I wasn't in a car otherwise it would have been emergency stop time.

35.3 miles at 12.9 mph average which is a little better than I was expecting in the conditions.

Just a few phone snapshots this time:




View from Lyth Hill. The greening up of the fields is making it start to look like spring even if it isn't feeling much like it at the moment.





Windmill between Asterley and Westbury. I'll have to come back and get a better photo with the proper camera at some point.





About to descend the hill from Bulthy to Crewgreen.


----------



## 8mph (5 Mar 2019)

A 70 mile round trip to the cycle shop again, to replace more parts. I've replaced my XT derailleur and shifter with cheap Shimano Acera parts, fixed a spoke, cables and brake pads. The bill was about £40 again.

Finally the ride feels smooth and I'm not having to change down early for hills and stay in the saddle. The bike feels faster and I enjoyed racing back. I'm leaving Goa on Friday and heading back to Delhi which will be around 1300 miles. It's been a long day but well worth the effort.


----------



## Jon George (5 Mar 2019)

Denis99 said:


> Shot taken on the cycle path on the way down to The Mumbles, just past the Marina.
> View attachment 455870



I love this pic! What a fabulous sky!


----------



## pjd57 (5 Mar 2019)

two runs today.
I had nothing planned , but got a message from a mate last night and decided to head over to Barrhead to meet him coming off his shift this morning.
Road into Barrhead from the Hurlet is a disgrace .

Pleasant coffee + breakfast stop in Partick then headed home.

Back out , and down the Kelvin , Clyde , then Glasgow Green and east to Shettleston.
47 and a bit miles in total.

The rain stayed off for most of it.


----------



## Donger (5 Mar 2019)

Car service and M.O.T. day again, so off over to Cheltenham. Took the bike with me and rode home the long way, returning by bus to collect the car later.
Took the long way home from Cheltenham, via quieter roads, looping around to the West of Gloucester. This scene in Tredington looked familiar .... which it ought to, as I passed it on an audax on Saturday:




After Staverton and Tredington, I did a short stretch of the A38 ... still having the road almost to myself, before turning towards Ledbury and taking this shot near Deerhurst (with the Malvern Hills brooding in the background):




After crossing the Severn for the first time at Tirley, I turned South into the teeth of a headwind and made my way along the Hams to Ashleworth:




Crossed the Severn again at Maisemore, before crossing it twice in quick succession at Over. (You ride alongside the river before passing under the A40 and then have to grit your teeth and spin up a couple of hairpins on a steep little track up onto the Old Bridge at Over. There I stopped for a moment to take a picture towards the A40 before getting back on the cycle path on the A40 and crossing back over in the opposite direction to get to the Gloucester Western by-pass .... staying off the roads for the remainder of the ride. It was nice to give the No.2 bike a run out for only the fourth time this year. I tend to use No.1 bike whenever there are hills and descents as I find the disc brakes vastly superior. No.2 ran smoothly and silently and was a pleasure to ride today.




This is becoming something of a tradition now. Every time the car goes in for anything at the dealers in Cheltenham, I get a nice little ride out of it. Very enjoyable 27 miles in glorious sunny weather today, if a bit on the windy side.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

This morning I met up with a couple of friends for a pedal around the area.
The plan was for a metric ton, but I had to be back home, for family stuff (including pancakes) by 15.00ish. 





After a coffee and a slice of cake, at the new Buddhist meditation centre, Thornby Hall, I headed home while t'other two sat awhile before riding towards Rugby for their 100k.






I was hoping to bump up the pace and distance a bit as we'd been quite slow, due to one of the chaps only just recovering from the Lurgee, but would have been late home if I'd have tried for a metric ton, so I contented myself with a shorter ride. Also, I'd turned into a stiff headwind for several miles, so the pace, though better, wasn't very fast. 






An enjoyable 50 miles, in and out of the wind...
But at least it was dry, and not too cold. 

https://strava.app.link/MS5fgBWDOU


----------



## Old jon (6 Mar 2019)

Well, it has to be done. Why one unknown road is more appealing than another is one of those great unanswerable questions, so off I went to the mainland again this morning. Warm again, and dry, with a little more breeze than before.

Down the hill, across the flyover and around the bend to reach the cycle track. The very necessary cycle track, and I never thought I would put those five words in that order. The road at the side is always busy and noisy, even in the early hours. No matter, along Beira Mar to the new bridge. Along the way a child travelling in the opposite direction fell off an electric scooter a few yards in front of me. These scooters, and non electric bikes, have recently appeared here. They are for rent, about 40 pence for ten minutes for the bikes and the scooters are, I have been told, a lot more expensive. Riding along here, these things need a careful eye kept on them. Erratic riding seems to be compulsory . . .

Anyway, hard of thinking bridge was soon reached. Turn right for the access ramp and forget to change down to bottom gear. It is a steep ramp, so return to the bike track and start again, in the correct gear. The excuse is that with only 250 miles on the bike I still have not become used to the stem shifters. Keep reaching for the brake levers. Another look around at the far end of the bridge failed to show me a way to travel north. T’other way it is then. The road surface along here is wonderful, until just after the left turn I took for the beach side road I used last time. This time, stay on the main road, start climbing just as the surface turns lumpy. No odds, I was not sitting on the saddle anyway, the hill was a bit steep. I am not sure if it is the heat, or maybe the direction the water swirls in the plughole, but hills here seem steeper than the ones I am used to. Anyway, to the top of this one, start the descent. Cars in front are turning right, straight on looks busy and commercial so I turned right also. And right again to crest the hill again, which gave me a view of the bridge. A lot of roads around here have cobbles or setts to ride on, as this one. This may not be for reasons of comfort, so I turned around, navigated a few one way streets and succeeded in finding the road I had ridden here on again.



So, back I rode. The breeze was now in my face, the legs becoming a little weary and there were a few more riders around. That said, there are usually lots of riders out, compared to the numbers I see in Yorkshire. The weather and the bike tracks I reckon. Mind, it raises a grin watching the locals carefully ride around the puddles after rain. So, another sixteen and a half miles, a few more hills and the suntan is now turning brown. Of course I am smiling.

A similar map


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Mar 2019)

Wet and windy all day. I thought I spotted a weather window and so I had. Unfortunately the window wasn't long enough and I got caught in a torrent. Got some miles tho' round the White Rabbit route. 35 smiles indeed.


----------



## pawl (6 Mar 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Wet and windy all day. I thought I spotted a weather window and so I had. Unfortunately the window wasn't long enough and I got caught in a torrent. Got some miles tho' round the White Rabbit route. 35 smiles indeed.
> 
> View attachment 456267
> View attachment 456268
> ...





Love that poem.Requested it be read at my funeral,whenever that might be.


----------



## Spartak (7 Mar 2019)

Very windy ride out to Portishead, out of Bristol via Beggar Bush Lane to Failand then down into Portishead for breakfast in the Wetherspoons. Home via the Avonmouth Bridge with a tailwind & lots of rain....


----------



## mjr (7 Mar 2019)

Only a short ride through today's storm. On the way, I was somewhat puzzled by what was a hay field now being completely orange. From a distance, it looked like it had been covered in thick builders' sand, but it's vegetation. Anyone know what's happened?


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Mar 2019)

Struggling the past couple of weeks. I've not done anything more than 12 miles in a single ride for over a week, even resorted to the van for work for a few shifts. Too much decorating, and the sniffles to boot.
Anyway, 1.2 miles on the Brompton tonight just to keep the ride a day challenge alive.
None of the CC challenge rides done for March yet, need to give myself a talking to and get out.....


----------



## pjd57 (8 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Only a short ride through today's storm. On the way, I was somewhat puzzled by what was a hay field now being completely orange. From a distance, it looked like it had been covered in thick builders' sand, but it's vegetation. Anyone know what's happened?
> View attachment 456402


Windblown sand from the Sahara.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2019)

A utility ride today to go to the vets to get a prescription for TimmytheCat. 8.8 miles on dry roads, a blowy but not enough to a pain, I also blagged a letter for the ABC challenge.

Oh, and I took the old BSA, weighs a ton but such a nice bike to ride.









Sign doesn’t say you can’t ride a bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Mar 2019)

Finger pulled out. Ceiling painted, and with time before the 2nd coat I decided to have a gentle amble to the park, which turned into a 33 mile amble. Longest for some time, and I'm feeling it now. Felt good to get out though.


----------



## Old jon (8 Mar 2019)

There seems to be an endless supply of bright mornings here, so it is very easy to decide to turn the pedals. A quick check over the bike and down that hill I go.

No autopilot right turn this morning, across the flyover and carry straight on towards Joao Paulo. The first stretch of this road has some shops, one sells barbecued meat, weekends only. Just writing about the place makes me hungry. There are also hills. It may have been said that hills here do steeper better and this is my first time along this road on a bike. There are some good glimpses of the sea, and some of the nearer gardens and stuff. Trouble with the video is that the camera is underslung on the bars, so it sees less than I do.



Ultimately, this road leads to the shopping area where Decathlon is, turns out to be three and a bit miles from home. A shame the road is not longer, it crosses the major road and then wanders up the hillside through a residential area, then back down the hill. So, a gentle about turn and as is the way here, back on the same road. Not far enough, so it made sense to ride along Beira Mar again. There are worse rides. A lot quieter than earlier in the week, along the five or so miles of this I saw at least thirty cyclists. Most of the bikes I notice here wear knobbly tyres, maybe with suspension. This is sensible just for riding the roads here, mind, even when the roads are bad, they are better than the pavements. The cycle track here ends just after the road bridge and the roads are fine to ride on after this. On the return journey however, after the marina.






I cannot bring myself to ride on the road against traffic flow. So I ride, and walk, along the pavement back to the cycle track. And then ride happily all the way to the foot of the hill that leads to home. Another sixteen miles, and a grin to celebrate them.

A very indecisive map, or maybe the rider . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2019)

A quick run out on one of my regular routes this morning before I had to do things. I kept it simple and did my Upton Magna, Walcot, Acton Burnell, Longnor route.

It feels like we've stepped back to winter again so I was wrapped up in lots of layers and was thankful that there was little wind to add to the cold and damp feel. I spotted the "zombie outbreak response team" van that I quite often see around the Condover area (I think the owner works at the local hospital or somewhere close by as I've seen it a few times over there as well.)

I wasn't in the mood for a detour through Attingham Park today but did take the scenic route later on by heading to Charlton Hill rather than the direct way to Eaton Constantine. There was an unnecessarily close pass from a taxi on the old A5 but everyone else behaved pretty well.

I saw more cyclists out than I expected including a couple of guys that I was catching up with and had almost reeled in when my junction for Longnor came up. The wind was picking up a little by this point and helped waft me back the rest of the way home.

35.2 miles this time at 13.3 mph average.

Just the one pic today:




The Wrekin from my scenic detour to Charlton Hill.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Mar 2019)

A couple of runs today for my Mrs , selling then buying.
Both took me through Glasgow city centre and into the east end.
13 miles this afternoon.
Then a wet and windy 18 miles tonight.
I can put tonight's effort down as training for the Ride to the Sun in June ( Carlisle to Edinburgh )


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Mar 2019)

Out on the tandem today and due to the wind, Waresley GC was the best option.
There was a good stiff headwind all the way. Coming along side Waresley woods we could see rain falling to the west.

We’d been in the cafe for about a minute when the heavens opened!




Not had rain like that in ages! It lasted about five minutes. And then the sun came out 




On down to Gamlingay and another huge dark cloud appears from the west.... we took shelter in the church, but the shower didn’t amount to much 

























On up the hill toward the Gransdens and the bike threw the chain. Oh how I laughed.

Back to Toft with a tailwind/crosswind but a couple of scary moments as the wind blew hard through gateways, really pushing the front wheel...

My favourite dead tree near the maggot farm 





The ride up to Hardwick from Toft was with a full on, gusting cross wind. We were battered for about half a mile. Twice I thought we were coming off, once we got pushed over the central white line, luckily there were no cars coming! It was a relief to get the friendly filter effect of a hedge to get us into the village. Interesting!

25 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2201191964


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Only a short ride through today's storm. On the way, I was somewhat puzzled by what was a hay field now being completely orange. From a distance, it looked like it had been covered in thick builders' sand, but it's vegetation. Anyone know what's happened?
> View attachment 456402




They’ve sprayed it with glyphosate. They’ll plough it in soon.


----------



## 8mph (9 Mar 2019)

I've been riding since 8am and it's now 9pm and I've only managed 80 miles. I'm ten miles away from the beach where I'm going to camp for the night but I'm having a rest as I have to backtrack 1.4 miles.
It's been hot, hilly and very bumpy, I'm on my 6th litre of water.
I've got to cover 60 miles per day for the next 3 weeks in order to catch my flight from Delhi. Today has been tough going trying to get ahead of schedule. There are another 200 miles of mountains and hills before I reach the plains where I'm hoping to cover more ground and have a couple of days off









This poor little pup had my ration of oats this morning and wanted to tag along.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Mar 2019)

Far too much time taken up today on the relatively simple task (according to a youtube video) of changing the plastic gear wheel in the ebike motor to a metal one. The plastic one was okay but I did not fancy leaving it until it wore down as that no doubt would occur at a very inconvenient moment. The problem was trying to shift the 35mm dia fixing nut, eventually the thread lock was loosened using a mini blow torch and changing the gear wheel was indeed a simple matter. So far later than anticipated, past 4pm, an ebike test ride of 7.8 miles and 556ft of serious gear meshing amongst the stacks of grease I had layered on it. Dry but definitely on the windy side.


----------



## TigerT (9 Mar 2019)

Bit of a bonus ride today. The weather here is forecast to be bad, so I’d resigned myself to staying indoors. However a window opened up for 3 hour at about 11am with no rain but really gusting winds.

I thought I’d give it a try. I decided on the usual run over to Baden for a coffee. It’s pretty much a straight line and direct into the wind on the way out meaning a tailwind home.

The ride out was difficult, I spent most of the time in the small ring (which on this route I wouldn’t normally use at all) and barely got over 15km/h. In the crosswinds It was hard just to steer straight!

It took me 15minutes longer to get to Baden than normal, but The worst was over. 

I enjoyed a large coffee and headed back. Much better! While the crosswinds were still tricky, the tailwinds were fantastic. 

Glad I got out, the promised rain arrived soon after I got back. 54kms done and I can definitely feel it.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> A utility ride today to go to the vets to get a prescription for TimmytheCat. 8.8 miles on dry roads, a blowy but not enough to a pain, I also blagged a letter for the ABC challenge.
> 
> Oh, and I took the old BSA, weighs a ton but such a nice bike to ride.
> View attachment 456479
> ...


Lovely bike


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Lovely bike



Thanks Mrs M, as you probably know it was a labour of love and a complete folly, but I like it.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Mar 2019)

My legs are knackered, sore and walking down the stairs hurts One is not impressed. A mere 2.68 miles to buy bread today, I do hope things settle down soon as I still have 2 challenge rides to go, and it's the big ones....


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Mar 2019)

A tough day in the Nature today. Wind and rain in spades. The organiser known for his ‘Will’s Hills’ wasn’t shy at all about shoving in some iconic hills from the South West. Harptree Hill, Evercreech, King Alfred’s Tower, Batcombe Climb and Publow Hill. 250km because I rode to and from the event (an extra 45km) and 3567m in elevation (155 miles and 11,703 feet elevation) earned 2.75 AAA point (Audax Altitude Award) I also completed my first RRTY award (Randonneurs Round the Year) which entails completing a minimum 200km ride, every month for a year (miss one month and you start again) so all in all, today was actually historic for me.


----------



## C R (9 Mar 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> A tough day in the Nature today. Wind and rain in spades. The organiser known for his ‘Will’s Hills’ wasn’t shy at all about shoving in some iconic hills from the South West. Harptree Hill, Evercreech, King Alfred’s Tower, Batcombe Clumb and Publow Hill. 250km because I rode to and from the event (an extra 45km) and 3567m in elevation (155 miles and 11,703 feet elevation) earned 2.75 AAA point (Audax Altitude Award) I also completed my first RRTY award (Randoneurs Round the Year) which entails completing a minimum 200km ride, every month for a year (miss one month and you start again) so all in all, today was actually historic for me.
> 
> View attachment 456728


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Mar 2019)

A fine effort @Heltor Chasca . Puts my ride today in the shade, but I’ll bore you with it anyway... and I’d like you all to read it in your best pirate accent.

‘‘Twas a blowy, sullen morn in the depths of old South Cambridgeshire. They trees were a bending and splintering loike dry matchwood so they be. An evil looking sky spat and hissed, bullets of freezing rain peppered the ground....”

Can’t be arsed with the flowery prose.....!

An almost 10 mile loop before the winds get too silly round here. Yes there was cold rain. In Caldecote I stopped to admire these lovely creatures











Belted Galloway and a shorthorn. These girls must be about to hatch, there were cows with small calves at foot further down the field.

Just after this something else black and white caught my eye, the rumps of a pair of Bullfinch flitting into a thicket.

Along the Bourn road and there are cycle event signs up, with marshals on the junctions.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1IpOwp2iCOZnW4sQXa-WwduyK93ku_NPD/view

I’ve been caught up in this before. I was left unmolested today, just the odd rider coming the other way. Not a nice day for it!

And home. Not even 10 miles. Pathetic.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2203217533


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2019)

Had a plan to get out early before the wind really picks up and prepared to get wet . Pulled the curtains back to be greeted by snow !! . Roads were a bit slushy so faffed about for an hour before the roads cleared . Finally out the door at 0930 plans for a longer ride had already binned so an hour it is .Not raining as I roll out .Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland were it started to drizzle properly swung left for a change around the back of Woodhouse Eaves to Quorn then my commuting route home . 16 miles done it some unpleasant conditions by the end  keeps my run of consecutive days going .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Had a plan to get out early before the wind really picks up and prepared to get wet . Pulled the curtains back to be greeted by snow !! . Roads were a bit slushy so faffed about for an hour before the roads cleared . Finally out the door at 0930 plans for a longer ride had already binned so an hour it is .Not raining as I roll out .Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland were it started to drizzle properly swung left for a change around the back of Woodhouse Eaves to Quorn then my commuting route home . 16 miles done it some unpleasant conditions by the end  keeps my run of consecutive days going .



We had a couple of flakes and that was it. I headed south to do 20 miles, was surprised how warm it was (maybe I just got the clothing right), but I did get a good soaking. Brilliant sunshine now but the wind has started to pick up.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Had a plan to get out early before the wind really picks up and prepared to get wet . Pulled the curtains back to be greeted by snow !! . Roads were a bit slushy so faffed about for an hour before the roads cleared . Finally out the door at 0930 plans for a longer ride had already binned so an hour it is .Not raining as I roll out .Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland were it started to drizzle properly swung left for a change around the back of Woodhouse Eaves to Quorn then my commuting route home . 16 miles done it some unpleasant conditions by the end  keeps my run of consecutive days going .




Consecutive days... I blame @cosmicbike for all this silliness.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Consecutive days... I blame @cosmicbike for all this silliness.


I started before @cosmicbike thread . But he may having heard someone mention cycling for 100 days and that was probably me  and then started the thread so I only have myself to blame .My 100 days set of @Supersuperleeds and now we're in a stand off to be the first to stop it could be a long game


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> I started before @cosmicbike thread . But he may having heard someone mention cycling for 100 days and that was probably me  and then started the thread so I only have myself to blame .My 100 days set of @Supersuperleeds and now we're in a stand off to be the first to stop it could be a long game



You told me you would stop at 500


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You told me you would stop at 500


There was a condition attached if you stopped a 500


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You told me you would stop at 500




When we were all on that hill outside Keyworth I heard him say 5,000.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Mar 2019)

Quick shakedown of the new rig in awful weather. 

It goes up and down very well- a climb I normally struggle on i did one handed ( the other hand was covering my ear to keep the horizontal hail out)


----------



## colly (10 Mar 2019)

Cold, wet and blustery was the start of the day.  25mins later the wind had dropped and the sun was out.  Mrs Colly walked into Oakwood to get the papers and came back 30mins later looking like a drowned rat. Dark skies, wind and rain again.  Sitting eating breakfast the sun was out again.  20 mins later it was pi55ing down. 
I got out on the bike around 2pm during one of the sunny periods. I knew it wouldn't last so I had the full kit on, layers, warm tights, hat, gloves, neck warmer, even sun glasses.
The intention was for about 20 miles no more. In the event it was about 17miles. Out via Moortown, up to Shadwell and Slaid Hill, along Wigton Lane and through Alwoodley to the top of Stairfoot Lane. By now I was battling a gale like westerly head wind which was laden with razor like hail stones. If not for the sun glasses I would have had to stop. I got to the far end of Blackhill Lane and decided enough was enough. So a quick turn round and I made my way back around the north side of Eccup Reservoir back to Slaid Hill, then home. Wet through and damn cold. Even so it was worth the effort.

16 plus miles and about 1000ft of up. Fixed wheel.



View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32340105


----------



## Aravis (10 Mar 2019)

Great stuff yesterday @Heltor Chasca. I hadn't realised you were that close to the RRtY milestone.


----------



## tyred (10 Mar 2019)

A mostly off-road route to Glenveagh National park. The driver of the high speed Mitsubishi Colt which I met clearly didn't see the "No Motor Vehicles" on the entrance to the gravel road through the mountains Some snow in evidence, some very heavy snow showers but it didn't lie.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> Great stuff yesterday @Heltor Chasca. I hadn't realised you were that close to the RRtY milestone.



Thank you. I am super chuffed and grateful for your part in that.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (10 Mar 2019)

tyred said:


> A mostly off-road route to Glenveagh National park. The driver of the high speed Mitsubishi Colt which I met clearly didn't see the "No Motor Vehicles" on the entrance to the gravel road through the mountains Some snow in evidence, some very heavy snow showers but it didn't lie.
> 
> View attachment 456882
> 
> ...



Great photos and nice Carradice.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Mar 2019)

Still rubbish, but did take the commute bike round the block tonight for the ride a day challenge thing. 


Dave 123 said:


> Consecutive days... I blame @cosmicbike for all this silliness.



I may have started the thread, but....



13 rider said:


> I started before @cosmicbike thread . But he may having heard someone mention cycling for 100 days and that was probably me  and then started the thread so I only have myself to blame .My 100 days set of @Supersuperleeds and now we're in a stand off to be the first to stop it could be a long game



It is, like some other challenge things, all @13 rider fault. His 100 day thing got me thinking...

Geared up for the commute tomorrow, so hoping the legs play ball, feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Old jon (11 Mar 2019)

Had a drive along the road behind Decathlon yesterday. Both ends are good tarmac. The bit in the middle makes Mastiles Lane ( it is in Yorkshire, had you not known ) look like a racetrack. Not the sort of road I want to ride on. So a return to the mainland was in prospect this morning.

From Friday onwards the weekend was decorated with rain, and there were a couple of light showers this morning, leaving puddles in plenty. The bike here is the only one I own without mudguards, I figured the rain would always be warm, see. I had forgotten just how wet you can be. Ah well. Away down the hill and around the almost hairpin to reach the bike track. The bend has a bit of grass to go around, in the middle of the green is an old stone crusher, the sort of thing once used in quarries. I have come across a few of these in England, all I have seen were made in Leeds. Better have a close look at this one some time.

Ride along to the new bridge, and ride along that to the other side of the bay. Then start a proper look around for the road heading north. And I found it! Sort of obscured by the builder’s yard that services the restoration work on the old bridge, Pont Hercilio Luz is the Sunday name. Restoration looks more like rebuilding, there is a lot of new steel in there. Leave all that behind and there is a beach, with a bike track to ride along.



All things end, the beach does not end yet but the residential area is reached and a lot of the houses have back gardens that reach the beach. Or, as in the photograph, the whole lot is on the beach. 






Matters little, I am exploring so ride on in roughly the same direction on a quiet road. This ends at a T junction, I turn right to head for the beach but there is no road along it so about turn and ride one junction past the T. A busy road, which goes past the Naval Apprentices School. Something hardly expected by me, never a thought of it. Ride further along, more big city, more looking at online maps to do. A couple of detours sideways to see if there was more of interest and then another turnaround to retrace my wheeltracks.

The first bit was into a bit of a wind but as the bridges came closer the wind died away. Over the underslung bike track to ride back to the island, and a tail wind. Beira Mar was as it ever is but maybe fewer cyclists around. About half way along the tarmac is wet for a few hundred yards, then dry again. The main road is similarly wet. I guess a very localised shower might have done this, has anyone a better idea? No matter, I can see the apartment from here, up there on the hillside. The hillside I have yet to ride a bike up. And there is a thought. Looked at the garthing details and it tells me I climbed 358 metres, over eleven hundred feet. In eighteen miles. Seems a lot to me, but it gave me an extra grin.

The map. Must try harder . . .


----------



## Denis99 (11 Mar 2019)

Another nice day, ride down to Mumbles Pier.

Just as I got home, the heavens opened. Good timing today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2019)

Couldn't find my mojo to get out riding in the wind and rain over the weeekend (apart from a very short trip to sort out a puncture for a friend on Saturday), so dragged myself out this morning on what looks like being the best day of the week to get some scenic miles in.

The route today was out to Exfords Green then Plealey, Pontesbury, Minsterley and Plox Green where I took a route I've never ridden before up the hills to Hopesgate, Bentlawnt and Hemford. From here I was back onto roads I know to Shelve and The Bog before climbing over the edge of the Stipertones and dropping down to The Bridges ready to climb up onto the Long Mynd. I rode to the summit at Pole Bank then dropped down the Burway and a bridleway into Carding Mill Valley before finally heading home via All Stretton, Longnor, Condover and Lyth Hill.

The wind might have died down a bit but it's still pretty breezy out there and much of the first 10 miles was with it against me. The view of the Long Mynd was good today as there was a bit of snow up there. This made me think that my original plan of tackling Asterton Bank might not be the best so I'll save that for another day.

While struggling against the wind en route to Plealey a guy on Genesis (with matching kit) sailed past me and disappeared into the distance as though I was stood still. The wind was a little easier on the way to Minsterley and I was able to overtake another couple of cyclists on the way.

At Plox Green I took my right turn instead of the usual left and was straight onto smooth, fresh tarmac which was very nice. Please Shropshire Council, can we have some more? From here the road went mostly upwards to Bentlawnt and gave some nice views which haven't all come out well on camera. On the way I kept passing and repassing the local postie as he delivered his way up the hill. During this section a house called "Dunmilking" caught my eye.

With the extra altitude it was quite chilly so I'd hoped the visitor centre at The Bog might be open for hot drinks. No signs of life there today though so I didn't hesitate and carried on to the main car park for the Stiperstones where I had the snack I'd packed to keep me going. 

The wind was behind me by this point and I got some good speed up on the flowing descent with 36.1 mph recorded as a maximum. I could go quicker if the surface was a bit better.

The Horseshoe at The Bridges was open but I resisted a stop here (too tempting to have a beer) and headed for the long drag up onto the Long Mynd. There were more cars coming down than I'd have expected and I got overtaken by a 50cc scooter which isn't something you'd usually expect to see up here - it wasn't going quick, but quicker than me. The snow had mostly melted by the time I got up onto the hill. It was too chilly to stop for long at the top though so I pressed on down the Burway, getting a few surprised looks from those coming up in their cars.

As often happens, the airflow round the hills meant the westerly wind becomes a localised south-south westerly so I had a good tailwind again for a few miles and made fairly good time on the way back.

40.6 miles this time at 10.8 mph average.





From Hunger Hill near the start, looking to the snow capped Long Mynd.





Signs of spring and fresh tarmac. Both pleasing sights.





Looking back over Bentlawnt and the Shropshire Plain.





Old mine workings near Shelve.





On the way to The Bog with a bit of snow around.





Down at The Bridges and resisting temptation.





On my way up the Long Mynd........





...... and on the way down the other side. The Burway, looking towards Church Stretton.





The Pavilion in Carding Mill Valley.


----------



## colly (11 Mar 2019)

No2 of 100


Out tonight after dinner. Mrs Colly is off 'Yoga-ing so picking up an idea garnered from these very pages, this very thread in fact (100 rides in 100 days) I thought I would see just how many I can string together.
100 in 100 seems a tall order given the amount of things that can crop up to put a spanner in the works, but unless you actually make a start you will never get achieve anything.

So out the door about 7.30. A chilly, windy evening but dry. I didn't have a plan when I set off so made it up as I went along. I didn't want to do too much, just enough to break sweat and get me breathing heavy ( but back to the ride) .
I turned left at Oakwood lights towards the city and 600m later on impulse swung a right up Gledhow Wood Road. I'm not sure why because its a steep hill and with less than a mile of mostly down hill in my legs it was maybe too much, too soon. It's about .7 miles long and climbs something over 160ft with the maximum gradient of 10.9% according to Garmin. Almost, _almost, _came to a standstill but managed to just about keep moving. 
So it was up to the top, down and up through Gledhow Valley and then a series of local roads and lanes until I got back in almost an hour later.


13 miles with about 800ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32368921


----------



## gavgav (11 Mar 2019)

Spent the day working from home, looking at the nice sunshine outside, wishing I was out on the bike, but finally managed to get out, this evening, for my first ride in nigh on 2 weeks (back when we were up in The Lakes) as it’s rained and blown incessantly since returning.

There was still a fairly strong breeze blowing, but at least a brief interlude in the gales we’ve been having and are again set to have from about 10pm this evening until Sunday!

It had clouded over, and indeed there were a few spots of rain falling, as I set off, but thankfully they’d stopped by the time I’d passed through Meole and out onto the busy road to Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft. I was heading into the wind, which made it tough going until I reached Dad’s house, where I stopped for a half hour chat.

Back out onto the roads to Ryton and Condover, and with the wind now behind me, I was setting a better pace. A chap on a Brompton came through Condover, as I reached the Cross, and I followed him along Lyons Lane, with him slowly pulling away from me, fair play to him!

I turned onto the road to Betton Abbots and then on home.

This is the first proper ride on the Cube, since @Rickshaw Phil replaced the rear Brake Pads and Caliper, along with tweaking the gears. The bike is so much smoother to ride, brakes work well, gears are much slicker and I’m sure the piston dragging on the previous pads had slowed me down a bit, as I averaged 12.9 mph, instead of the 11.5mph I did last time I did this route!! Either that or all those hills in The Lakes have strengthened the leg muscles.....

14.8 miles.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

Back on the bike after a bit of a hiatus (knee / life / weather).

A three mile utility ride today - needs must, sometimes. Put the bike in the back of the car, drove to the garage to drop the car off so the boot latch can be fixed, from there ride off to do some volunteering for CP, and then ride back home.

I ended up having to pour the water out of my shoes.


----------



## colly (12 Mar 2019)

3 of 100


Out into a cold, windy and sunny afternoon. 
Not too much traffic about which is always good of course, and it was local lanes out to Thorner and back via the not too busy A58. The run back home was into a hurricane like wind, no, really it was, and now I am counting the cost. I was on fixed wheel so couldn't even bung it in the granny gears. Legs are all a-throb.

14miles and 900ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32386185


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Mar 2019)

A bit of a bonus ride today as I hadn't expected to get out due to the weather. The rain stopped about lunchtime and the wind hadn't picked up yet so I took the chance to rack up some miles mid afternoon. The route was Condover, Cross Houses, Atcham (and through Attingham Park), Upton Magna, Uffington, Shrewsbury and back via Meole Brace.

I wasn't impressed at the start when an artic overtook me rather close while leaving the village, blatantly speeding and in the face of oncoming traffic who had to squeeze over to avoid him. I was quite pleased to get away from the main roads onto something quieter after Condover where I also picked up a tailwind. It was a fairly good run to Cross Houses where I got held up by roadworks (lots about at the moment).

By Atcham the wind _was _picking up and I had a very clear demonstration of this in Attingham Park where I was able to do an easy 19mph up the drive towards the house but only 11mph at best on the way out. Fortunately I had a bit more of a tailwind to Upton Magna which was cluttered with cars due to it being school kicking out time. I had to turn back into the wind again here and, after the earlier preview, knew what to expect so just dropped down a gear or two and took my time.

The old canal path after Uffington was horrendously muddy but the alternative way is more exposed to the wind so I put up with it. I'd originally planned to go into the centre of Shrewsbury but I could see some dark shower clouds rolling in from the west so instead headed over the Castlefields footbridge and took the most direct route back, arriving back with just enough time to put the bike away and get inside before the rain arrived.

19.6 miles this time at 13mph average.

Sorry, I didn't stop for photos today.


----------



## 8mph (12 Mar 2019)

Around 60 miles today but maybe the toughest days ride ever, crossing the Western Ghats. Starting with 5 hours of pothole dodging and very rough roads, then 30 odd miles of highway, followed by a ride into Pune city, which seemed to take forever. Finally lots of riding around to find a hotel.
The traffic has been atrocious, just awful inconsiderate driving and I had three near misses with cars and motorbikes. The day has been hot, even the wind is hot. A very trying day indeed. I've spent a good part of the day thinking about riding on Wiltshire roads, Devon lanes and Scotland, realising how good we have it in the UK.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Mar 2019)

A day off work today  had planned a metric half century on the new shiny TCR but the weather wasn't playing ball . Spent all morning pottering about doing odd jobs and checking the BBC weather App . Finally rolled out at 1400 on the old Defy into drizzle . Decided on an hour's so headed for local hills . Newtown Linford to Sharpley hill then down Warren hill around Swithland woods into Woodhouse Eaves . Turned left on to the climb up Maplewell rd . A long climb with lots of changes of gradient and a few false summits if you don't know it . Then straight into the steep ramp of Priory lane quick descent then the second climb a longer one which kicks up at the end . Right at the crossroads for more steady climbing up Whitcroft lane Upto Copt Oak and back onto Priory lane coming the other way another steep ramp then the descent down Pollybotts lane back to Newtown and home . 14.8 miles with 1700ft of upness and I hardly got wet sun came out as I got home . The climbing legs are slowly coming back I might need them when I take on The Bwlch ,Rhigos and the Devil's Elbow in June in a away day to Wales


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

Well, I can add another trip to the village onto my tally, as I bit the bullet and rode to the garage to pick the car up. With the choice of wet derriere (today) vs being blown over (tomorrow), it was a no brainer, especially after the sun came out. Wind has definitely picked up from earlier, and I had a headwind all the way. And it's uphill.

I really need to work on my bike fitness. 

But at least I got out on the bike. Made me realise how much I miss it when I don't get the chance to ride.


----------



## C R (12 Mar 2019)

8mph said:


> Around 60 miles today but maybe the toughest days ride ever, crossing the Western Ghats. Starting with 5 hours of pothole dodging and very rough roads, then 30 odd miles of highway, followed by a ride into Pune city, which seemed to take forever. Finally lots of riding around to find a hotel.
> The traffic has been atrocious, just awful inconsiderate driving and I had three near misses with cars and motorbikes. The day has been hot, even the wind is hot. A very trying day indeed. I've spent a good part of the day thinking about riding on Wiltshire roads, Devon lanes and Scotland, realising how good we have it in the UK.


How much longer left to Delhi? Your adventures would probably merit a thread of their own. And again


----------



## colly (12 Mar 2019)

@8mph Like the post above I am well impressed with your adventures.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2019)

pawl said:


> Love that poem.Requested it be read at my funeral,whenever that might be.


It will be shortly after your death - any sooner than that would be a bit of a problem... 

(I'm not sure which would be worse - being burned alive, or buried alive? Or in my case, being chopped up by medical students! )


----------



## 8mph (13 Mar 2019)

C R said:


> How much longer left to Delhi? Your adventures would probably merit a thread of their own. And again


Adventure or misadventure ? Some of this journey has been sketchy to say the least and frankly, the best parts have been in tourist areas, the rest has been a little grim!
It's 900 miles to Delhi striking to the highways, my route should be more like 1100.
Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## colly (13 Mar 2019)

8mph said:


> Adventure or misadventure ? Some of this journey has been sketchy to say the least and frankly, the best parts have been in tourist areas, the rest has been a little grim!
> It's 900 miles to Delhi striking to the highways, my route should be more like 1100.
> Thanks for the encouragement.


Are you able to post a route map of where you've been ? Maybe when you're back ?


----------



## 8mph (13 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Are you able to post a route map of where you've been ? Maybe when you're back ?


Definitely, I just can't get it together on my phone. I'll recreate the route on Strava when I get back and write a summary in the touring section.
A couple of nights ago I got myself stranded halfway down a mountain in the dark the road had deteriorated, traffic stopped and a 5ft snake crossed my path. I had a rather spooky night by the roadside in impenetrable jungle and couldn't get a fire together. There were animal noises close by but I'm guessing it was a pig or fox. Whatever it was it wasn't detered by the noise of me banging my metal cup against a rock and it snuffled around, close by for half the night.
Today has been overcast and good roads from Pune. Maybe 70 miles so far and 60 more to go to reach Nasik, which looks like a great place to stop for a day and enjoy the river and sights.


----------



## colly (13 Mar 2019)

4 of 100

A ride out this morning around 10.30. Cool and dry but very windy.
Only local roads but into the wind it was desperate. My Garmin thingy has gone all weird on me and also has the Garmin site. Which is a coincidence hard to understand.
About 11 miles and 650ft of up. Geared bike,

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32407760


----------



## Jon George (13 Mar 2019)

Oh, the insanity of it. Not Brexit, but deciding to cycle over to Martlesham to do some shopping. Today. In this wind.
The journey out was probably the quickest 6 miles I've ever covered on a bike - certainly on Patsy #3 The Hybrid.
The ride back took longer.
_Much_ longer.
It's an exhilarating day to be out and about on a bike! 

This out near Bucklesham.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Mar 2019)

Windy today. Gusts up to 50 mph forecast. Pete M and me took to the shelter of the lanes with the aim of checking out the wild daffs. Cafe in Newent fits that plan. We found lots of daffs with more still to bloom. Did I mention it was windy? 55 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (14 Mar 2019)

Day off work so the usual tinkering with the ebike (soldered dry? joints on battery lead replaced by bullet connectors to hopefully stop the whole thing switching off as soon as the motor starts - oddly it usually does it when leaving work for home but not when going to work, and main fixing nut refixed with lock thread) Forecasts claimed the wind would calm down after 3 so set off at twenty past on the Bilton-NCN67 Ripley-Clint Bank-Hampsthwaite loop. Still on windy side, too much pedalling needed down grade on the NCN and the cross wind on Bilton Viaduct was unpleasant. Followed a rear wheel drive ebike west of Ripley to the foot of Hollybank Lane and then the advantage of a mid drive showed as I left the other ebike standing up the climb. The wind had an unsuccessful go at propelling me into the kerb after descending Clint Bank and then up Rowden Lane in 2/3rds of my fastest time solely under pedal power
11.7 windy miles 816 assisted feet.


----------



## gavgav (14 Mar 2019)

Out after work again, for a short ride in the blustery wind and it was one of those cyclists headwinds, seemingly in your face whichever way you go!

Followed the cycle paths up to Heathgates and then through Sundorne, onto the old canal path to Uffington, which was even muddy on the tarmac section. I didn’t try the “gravel” section, which @Rickshaw Phil confirmed is a mud fest, in his report earlier this week.

Onto roads to Upton Magna and Berwick Wharf, then the rat run to Atcham, where I had the knob of the ride make an appearance, giving me an unnecessary close and fast pass in a Caravette. Pillock.

Crossed the old bridge, at Atcham, where the River Severn is out of its banks. Flood forecasts look even worse for the weekend, which may start to cause issues on the lane to Chilton, that I used tonight.

Back home through Betton Abbots.

15.4 miles at a wind affected 11.6mph avg


----------



## colly (14 Mar 2019)

5 of 100

Late evening spin out on a local little loop. It was a lovely evening, the wind had dropped, the temperature was mild, and it was dry. 

Not wanting to be out for ages I opted for a repetitive little up and down route through a local wooded area, Gledhow Valley Woods. Gledhow Lane runs down and up the other side, also nicknamed 'Little Switzerland'. I kept count and did nine down and ups and back again. Except I didn't, I only did eight. Probably because having my fingers wrapped around the bars and the gear levers etc it's hard to keep count.

It wasn't fast and I didn't intend it to be but it was hilly. 11.9 miles and 1900+ ft of clambering upwards. Geared bike.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32448033


----------



## 8mph (15 Mar 2019)

Nasik to Dhule 98 miles. A good road and overcast weather. Just under 9 hours. I haven't found a hotel so I may have to carry on for a while and end the day in my tent.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Mar 2019)

After waiting the last 3 days for the winds to ease I decided to go out early for one of my two usual routes. I favoured my hilly route over the flat route as I thought it would give me better cover from crosswinds, it did. Due to the wind being 28mph it did hamper parts of my ride so averaged 16.3mph. On a good day I`d do about 17.3mph on that route, but not bothered really, I was out again. No sudden gusts and home safely.
Oh I forgot. I had to carry the bike a few yards as workman were cutting up the road in order to repair potholes. At least my arm muscles got some exercise !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Mar 2019)

Still windy. Lots of rain this morning so I waited till it blew through. Another White Rabbit outing as time was short. Lots of water in the Severn which is just about still in its banks. The lane at Upton-on-Severn had a small flood but nothing an intrepid pedaller couldn't deal with. When will this horrid weather pass? 35 smiles.


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Mar 2019)

Still windy. Still decorating, still not in the mood for the bike. 1.3 miles to Screwfix tonight for a light fitting. Still in the ride a day challenge....


----------



## colly (15 Mar 2019)

6 of 100

Another cool, dry, non windy evening ride. After the gales blowing today it was quite a surprise. 

Not too far this evening, a loop from Oakwood, Moortown, down Stonegate Road, along Meanwood Road and back up through Harehills and Easterly Road and then home.

8.7 miles with 526 ft of skywards.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32471501


----------



## pjd57 (15 Mar 2019)

I had to head to Barrhead this morning.
Not too arduous normally, but I hit some horrible weather , wind driven sleet and hail for the last few miles of the outward journey.
I had to check my phone for the street I was looking for. Not easy in horrible weather, soaking gloves and steamed up glasses.

Run home wasn't too bad rain went off for most of it.

Another six miles in the afternoon.
Soaked again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2019)

I went to the recycling centre. It was the first day it wasn't raining and I didn't have flu.






The local farmers are out sorting out the wood from the winter.






Thankfully it is downhill to the next town. It's on an old US army base, right next to the control tower.






As I was throwing the bits in, mostly a collection of wheels so worn down even I couldn't find a use for them, I realised that one was the original wheel from my Raleigh M-Trax, bought in 1997, so it's not done too badly.

They wouldn't let me throw the tyres in, so I'll have to tie them in a knot and chuck them in the main rubbish.

I don't know how I stand the excitement of this non-stop expatriate lifestyle, I really don't.


----------



## cosmicbike (16 Mar 2019)

Cripes it's blowy today. An early amble to Aldi this morning, being blown to almost a standstill on a few occasions. 
More decorating now....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Mar 2019)

Yesterday's rides:

It was pretty windy out but no rain expected so I went off to do a variation of one of my regular routes: Lyth Hill, Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Wroxeter, Upton Magna, Uffington, Shrewsbury and home.

The wind didn't seem as bad as the last couple of rides at the start (although the Met Office says it was gusting well over 30mph while I was out) and I got on reasonably well to Longnor where I picked up a cross-tailwind which gave a nice boost as far as Acton Burnell and improved into a proper tailwind on the way to Cressage.

At Cressage the River Severn was pretty high but still just within its banks. After climbing up to the crossroads I took a left and into the wind for a bit so was quite slow until Eyton on Severn where the lane swings round to the north. Having passed my old workplace I was onto the bridleway to Upton Magna and found myself slogging against the wind before the village then again on the way to Uffington. Like last time I risked the muddy section as it's sheltered a bit and the bike was already filthy so a bit more would make no odds.

On Sydney Avenue the river is only about a foot below the road level so if the rain in Wales is as bad as forecast today it'll likely be flooded soon. I took a roundabout route through town including going out of my way to have a look at the flood barriers going up in Frankwell, then headed through The Quarry and along Belle Vue where there was a bit of a holdup as some twit had punched a hole through the railway bridge parapet with their car last night so the road is half blocked and the railway to Welshpool is closed while temporary repairs are carried out. I hope that driver has good insurance - it's going to be a big bill for the damage and disruption to the railway.

34.1 miles for this trip at 12.8 mph average.





The river is very full at Cressage.





Winding lane down to Eyton-on-Severn. Sunshine on the hills in the distance - I should have gone that way.





Tudor folly.





The famous roman wall at Viroconium.





The river is high enough that the weir just becomes a disturbance in the surface.





Flood barriers have gone up at Frankwell.





The willows that were cut hard back last year are recovering quicker than I thought they would.


Later in the day I finally got round to fitting the new dynamo wheel and front lamp that I had for Christmas. Fitting went pretty well and I went for a couple of test rides. One just around the block to test it worked and a longer one over Lyth Hill to Condover and back after it had gone dark to get the adjustment right and see how good it was (very good I'm pleased to report). I didn't take the speedometer with me for those but it'll probably be around 6 or 7 miles extra. Fitting and wiring of the rear lamp will follow later.


----------



## skudupnorth (16 Mar 2019)

Bit of car collecting today which involved driving to Bolton to collect new- old car. Left load lugger behind while I drove back to dump new project at home. Grab fixie and rode back along the NCN55 to Bolton to collect the blue bus which swallows bikes easily !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Mar 2019)

Pete M and I today. The wind had scared the others off. It seemed a good opportunity to try out the cafe at Stanford Bridge. We took to the shelter of the hills and lanes to get a fairly sheltered run out. The climb of Camp Lane was OK and the views were fine. The cafe turned out to be excellent. Cafe legs were excruciating on the restart but thankfully eased eventually. We managed to avoid the wind until the last few miles as those bits of roads are unavoidable. Did I mention the wind? It was windy. Windy wind on top of the windiness. 44 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (16 Mar 2019)

A couple of short local runs this morning that I wouldn't usually post, 17 miles in total.

Some of the worst weather I've cycled in for a very long time.
Windy with sleet on slushy roads.

Done by 12, stayed in the rest of the day.


----------



## 8mph (16 Mar 2019)

78 miles pain sailing on Agra/mumbai highway. Then 7 miles back tracking to retrieve something that I left behind. 94 miles so far. The road is clear and cool but it's late already so I'm calling it a day as soon as I can find a camping spot. Finding a hotel in these parts hasn't been possible.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Mar 2019)

Just another short ride of Caldecote, Kingston and Toft.

We’ve had company for most of the day, but I’d intended to go out after 6pm when the wind is due to die down a bit. I couldn’t wait that long, I was going mad!

It was blowy alright, a couple of times I was pushed either sideways or backwards, but it was enjoyable!

A solitary Bullfinch was seen disappearing into a hedge.

9.5 miles, and a tailwind up from Toft!

Apparently the strong winds go soon....

https://www.strava.com/activities/2217731393


----------



## Old jon (16 Mar 2019)

Wow, the UK is having it bad. Brazil has things a little better . . .

Rides have been a bit intermittent lately. I went into a shop last Tuesday to buy a couple of guitar hangers for the two instruments I have here, and bought another instrument. A caipira, a Brazilian instrument similar to a European baroque guitar but with steel strings. And it is so much fun beginning to learn how to play it!

This morning, riding. Down that dratted hill. There is a choice of two but this one is quieter as a rule. Around stonebreaker bend and onto the track all the way along Beira Mar, passing the two bridges ‘cos I was staying on the island today. Saturday morning is busy with bikes and scooters and just vanilla walking too, it is good to see folk of all ages out and exercising. Around here there are a lot of hmm, what to call them? Open air gyms? Exercise stations? Anyway, collections of bars and treadmills ( basic ) and other stuff that folk really do use. Not just on the sea front but scattered all over the island. Anyway. Ride past the site where Carnaval was celebrated, along to the hotel and turn right to ride through Jose Mendes.



Riding through here gives me the impression of riding through a village, but with more shops and other businesses than we usually see in Yorkshire. And the road is quiet as well. Under the bridge that supports the tunnel roads, bear right and continue along a well surfaced road ( a bit of a rarity here ) with the sea to the right and a mix of houses and shops on the left. This road winds a bit but stays mostly level. Again quiet, and looking at the map later, I could have ridden further into some sort of nature reserve. Will visit soon, I hope.

But, this is turn around time, so I did just that. Yup, the same route, but so very entertaining this morning. I mentioned the exercise up post, but today I was treated to the Bombeiros doing their morning jog. This is the fire brigade, and one of the ambulance services and they also have boats, so maybe the lifeboat service too. I did feel sorry for them, running around in uniform in this heat, my garthing tells me 24 degrees. Another group of ( younger ) runners were doing loud and quick a bit further along. Before riding back to the bike track, I saw three or four motorbikes carrying surfboards. Must be fun in a breeze, or are they expecting floods? It is so different riding here, in so many ways. Back home, a short ascent up a longer hill and time for a shower after twenty one miles of riding and less than 500 feet of up. I know I was wearing a smile but why was I sweating so much?

A map, and more scenery,





more of the area



close to the beach . . .






steep hill





a stonecrusher


----------



## gbb (16 Mar 2019)

Mild but windy, 20mph winds gusting to 39mph. A day for the ebike methinks, just get out there and see how it goes. Not bad at all actually, not much traffic, people or wildlife...just the wind howling in the high trees.
20 miles...and theres no doubt the assistance made the ride very very bearable...respect to anyone out there under their own power.


----------



## colly (16 Mar 2019)

7 of 100

I waited for the rain to stop / ease and I got out just after 4pm. Naturally the moment I got under way the rain set back in with a vengence. Why would Iexpect anything different?
So familiar roads past Roundhay Park, over the ring road and up the climb to Slaid Hill, all the way along Wigton Lane and Alwoodley Lane down and up past Golden Acre park and back home via the north of the reservoir. 

It was a wet ride but suprisingly not particularly windy.

14.1 miles and 930 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32498890


----------



## colly (16 Mar 2019)

Old jon said:


>




Is that road really as bumpy as it looks??


----------



## Old jon (16 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Is that road really as bumpy as it looks??



The camera never lies, we used to be told. 
But aye, it is at least as bumpy as it looks. The pavements are usually worse, if they can be distinguished from the roads they are usually at the opposite side of the gutters, which are variable but always worse than any other surface you may see. I could likely write a book, but will possibly take some photographs sometime soon, and post them on here.


----------



## TigerT (17 Mar 2019)

Yesterday’s ride was a bit tougher than expected! 

In the morning I had been into the reopening of my trainers fitness studio. 1) I wanted to see what it was like before I turned up to train and 2) I was promised cake! 

Following on from that I wandered over to a bike sale. They have them regularly out here and there are hundreds of bikes at each. I’m half looking for something cheap that I can use for work. There were a couple of possibilities but I didn’t think they were good value, so I left them.

So having already had cake, I thought I’d better get out for a decent length ride. I decided to try something new. Head out to the German Border at Kaiserstuhl, then head along the border to Glattfelden and then follow the River Glatt back to Zürich.

I set out and found very soon that it was very windy. The ride out was pretty tough, There are a lot of short steep up hill parts and they are all quite exposed. Coming down the other side should be fun, but that was into the wind which was trying it’s best to push me back up the hill. I got to the border though and easily found the cycle route to Glattfelden. This wasn’r As pretty as I expected, just a lot of quarries. 

On reaching Glattfelden I turned onto the cycle path and stayed on it all the way back to Obfelden. Here I changed route and joined the road. The cycle path goes all the way home but it’s gravel shortly after that point and I didn’t fancy it.

I didn’t know the road route but as I was trying to get to the airport and you can always see planes coming in to land, it was fairly easy.

I finally got to the airport and followed the main road home from there.

Not a particularly long ride, but the first half was tough and tired me out for the rest! The bit along the River Glatt was nice though. Another one to try again in Summer.

60kms - No pictures today, but here’s the map.


----------



## colly (17 Mar 2019)

8 of 100

Out into a cold, sunny, windy morning. Again not so very far but other things are lined up for today.

A ride through cross Gates and Scholes, back down the A64 to Seacroft and down the inappropriately named South Parkway and home. 

9.8 miles and 576 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32520803


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Mar 2019)

Out on the tandem today.

The wind coming from the usual south west, but I fancied a little change from Waresley GC...

So we went down the A1198 towards Wimpole. Old Wimpole hill or Arrington gate was the question.... Arrington gate was our answer. Wrong answer!

The drive through the Wimpole estate had been dug up in sections, add in some massive puddles, cow sh1t , cattle grids and junior park run meant a not so smooth ride!

We stopped at the stables for Jo to powder her wotsit













On we went through Orwell and up over the long side of Barrington hill. Down to Haslingfield and a stop at the Moringa Tree cafe. Nice coffee was drunk in the sunshine by the church wall








On through Harlton and the Eversdens, where a buzzard flew along with us for 100 yards or so.

Home with a tailwind from Toft.
25 miles, sunny and breezy.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2219316237


----------



## gavgav (17 Mar 2019)

What a waste of time that was.

I’d ummed and ahhhd all morning as to whether to risk a ride, wanted to get my challenge ride in for March, but there were some big black clouds about, which hadn’t amounted to much really, so I decided to risk it.

Set off through the estate, with the strong bitterly cold wind behind me, turned onto the old railway path and it started to absolutely bucket down with hail, to the point where about a centimetre of the stuff was lying on the ground.

Sod that for a game of Soldiers, turned round and battled against the astonishingly freezing wind and hail to get back home absolutely drenched and frozen. My face hurts!

2.1 miles which will be erased from my memory quick smart


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2019)

gavgav said:


> What a waste of time that was.
> 
> I’d ummed and ahhhd all morning as to whether to risk a ride, wanted to get my challenge ride in for March, but there were some big black clouds about, which hadn’t amounted to much really, so I decided to risk it.
> 
> ...


A like for trying anyhow.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2019)

Out on a ride today I spied a tandem in the distance thinking it could be @Dave 123 relations who live nearby and I have met breifly I chased them down only to discover it wasn't them . However I did discover tandems make good wind breaks into a headwind  . Shortly afterwards a work colleague and friend were stopped at the side of the road having a quick break . Stopped for a chat were all complaining about a headwind and yet were travelling in opposite directions  it was one of those days .Managed to get my Marchs metric century in 62.3 miles
.


----------



## Dark46 (17 Mar 2019)

On Friday morning Wayne arrived about 09:30 and we decided to go towards Staverton airport. 

So we headed out of the estate where I live and straight away Wayne turned into me as he thought we were going left  but we were going right as Naas Lane was closed. So much for a good start, but no worries just clash of bars.

It was a good job as I led from then as apparently Wayne didn't know his way through the estates and out towards the Gloucester Business Park out on J11A.

The wind was horrible (really bad) , it didnt matter which we turned it was in our face, or so it seemed.

When Wayne got in front on the inclines the pace seemed to be really quick compared to what I've been doing recently, Wayne is a little bit of a racing snake compared to my hippo silhouette. 

We really notice the wind once we got out the burbs and into the countryside. 
The bike felt really good and my legs didn't feel too bad as I've already done more miles this year than in the whole of last year. 

The last few inclines going up to Staverton were tough for me with a headwind and the fact I had slightly lost touch with Wayne but I know a rest was coming up. At this point we had done 13 miles and never without the wind.

Who knows what was going on at the airport (never managed to find out) as there were people everywhere with cameras. In all the years I have been delivering and as a customer here I've never seen the car park so full. The Aviator cafe must have been rubbing their hands together as it was a tad on the cold side. I still wanted to sit outside with the bikes , I didnt want to go in the warmth of the cafe and then get a nasty shock we coming back out to the bikes.

After the break for a black coffee for me and a Torque bar( other bars are available ) we set off just as it started to rain, but it didn't amount to much . Not that I can say for the wind which just seemed never to leave us alone. I may have mentioned it once

We headed towards the A38 and Norton
and then heading south towards Gloucester. We the headed toward St Oswald's and then down Bristol Road just to miss the dual carriageway and the heavy wind.

At the end it was just over 23 miles and just glad the ride was over because of the wind but it was really enjoyable.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Mar 2019)

VM club ride
two groups that met at the cake stop , felt like a bag of bolts all day tbh and struggled to hold the wheel, then hiding from a hail storm on the way home.




<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2219963893/embed/af93cd984438815038c96087bef0f234d42ef10a
'></iframe>


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 Mar 2019)

After deciding not to go out in yesterdays wind I thought that I`d go this morning as it looked quite nice out. Wrong ! Whilst it promised to be sunny the clouds soon appeared and kept the temperature down with a windchill of about 3 degrees, windspeed 21mph from the west. Yesterday it was 28-30mph but oddly felt milder. Anyway, I ventured out on my hilly route and thought I`d play the wind at it`s own game and cycle the route in reverse. Of course where I usually pick up a tail wind I had a head wind and vice versa, still it changed the ride. Leaving Stowmarket to Stowupland, Old Newton and Haughley and then to Woolpit Green and Rattlesden and onto Buxhall. The last part was back past Stow Golf Club and on to Combs and then to home. 23.8 miles and 1276 feet of climbing according to gmap as I don`t do Strava. Average spd 16.6 mph so at least quicker than Friday on the same route clockwise. When will the wind ease for a good ride again ?


----------



## 8mph (17 Mar 2019)

91 miles today. Started off at 6.30 am and by lunchtime every mile felt like a huge effort. Had a nap in a bus stop, which seems to be a perfectly acceptable thing to do here in India. Had a second snooze at about 5 and arrived in Ratlan at 8pm.
250 miles to go till Pushkar where I plan to take 3 or 4 days off at last.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Mar 2019)

Another shopping trip to Lidl on the ebike although went the long way round, firstly direct to the top of Harlow Hill and then dropped down to the Showground trying to use as many cycle ways as possible; the first was closed part of the way along due to, surprise, surprise, a new housing development although this one at least was not on farmland having previously been a BT depot. So an unexpected loop to pick up another cycle route and which looking at the map below I could have joined earlier.

Back on road I think I missed a sign and consequently had to turn right on a busy A61 rather than I presume joining it from the next road south and hence turning left onto it. So a left turn into Fulwith Mill Lane which is occupied by most of the most expensive houses in town, seemingly all accessed by electric gates and each with a forest of security cameras.

Back on a cycle way this one was definitely not road bike territory having three quite colossal speed bumps on the initial access drive section and then turned to compacted soil with odd bits of gravel crossing the railway. It ended as a T junction with a road and no dropped kerb.

Quickly onto a properly tarmacked cycle path the showground was busy with cars parking for some event or other. Then looped north to Forest Lane Head, the initial gentle curve on the map shows the old railway line origins of Railway Road (clue in there) while the cycleway beyond the A661 seems largely to be adjacent to rather than on the railway route.

Down the A59 to High Bridge over the Nidd in my fastest ever time - trying to work that one out as the motor was dead and the pedals had maxed out so maybe it was the westerly. Went directly along a very quite Knaresborough High Street, and amongst the purchases was a pack of five ratchet spanners (8,10,13,14,17mm) for I think £7.99, receipt seems have gone walkies.

Returned the long way round to High Bridge alongside the Nidd and then direct back via the Beryl Burton cycle wall, passing a bike being walked up it, and Bilton Lane with the westerly hampering progress.
18.26miles 1271 ebike ft


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Mar 2019)

Mrs 26 wanted an outing. That wind was cold tho'. We headed off on the circuit of the Hills. Shelter wasn't too bad but it was difficult to keep warm. We finished off over the Hollybush lane climb for a rapid descent over the common. Not an easy one this one due to the wind chill. Anyway Mrs 26 exercise duty done. 37 smiles.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Mar 2019)

Club run today and for a change weather ok, so off to Billingbear golf club.

Really hard ride out against the wind, still quite strong, but not crazy like a yesterday and before.

Nearly there when one of our party had a puncture, despite having gatorskins.
New innertube in, and it had a puncture too!
We were all throughly cold, and glad of something to eat and a hot drink at the golf club.

On the return, our leader seemed to be trying to find a new way. However eventually got back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2219768407/segments/56070662393
43 miles and only 14.5 mph, the wind never fully helped us as much as we hoped on the return
1250 ft climbed


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Mar 2019)

Second ride of the year for me today, 15mph tailwind for the outbound leg and headwind with showers of hail and heavy rain on the return leg.
Back on the Triban after a long hiatus, up to Eaglesham and across to Strathaven and back. 37.4 miles in 3:01 and 621m of up.

Immediately thought that turbo trainers really flatter to deceive, as I was struggling badly. It was only when the hail started after the turn that I discovered that my brakes had been rubbing the entire time.

I'm still fat, slow and unfit, and really can't blame the brakes for my climbing performance, but I'll take any excuse!


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Mar 2019)

As one of my companions commented, it was very Mork and Mindy today.

My heavy ebike is less likely to be blown off course, but I think it's more of a handful than an ordinary bike when a gust does catch it.

I could foresee trouble in my mirror when a Merc approached quickly as I approached a pinch point.

He drove around the right side of the keep left island - I didn't know whether to berate him for being reckless or congratulate him for avoiding me.

The stretch of the C2C path we used through Sunderland had quite a few large puddles, but no rain fell.

Or as my companion said, at least the weather wasn't Marti Pellow - Wet, Wet, Wet.

The quality of the ride, thankfully, exceeded the quality of his patter.


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Mar 2019)

After painting I was going for a ride, but despite looking everywhere I couldn't find my mojo Dragged the car out of the garage and fiddled with that for a couple of hours. Fell asleep in front of the F1. 
Grabbed the Brompton and did 1.5 miles just to stay with the ride a day challenge. 
Pumped the tyres up on the Van Nic, with a day off work who knows what tomorrow will bring (apart from more painting of course!)


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

Early ride this morning. I'd planned an away day route, but MrsPete decided that we had to go somewhere, at lunchtime, so my plan got kyboshed 
Never mind, I thought, I'll get up early for a local pedal. By 'early', I mean 03.00! I'd set my alarm for 05.00, but woke up a few hours before it and decided to get going.
After tea & porage, I set off at 03.50 
With a stiff North Easterly wind due, I headed straight into it, with the idea of a tailwind on the return leg.. 







Dawn was breaking when I was about an hour and a half into the ride.











Once the sun was up, the shadows across some old field lines looked lovely.






And a duckpond, in Willoughby. 

I knew that nowhere would be open at stupid o'clock on a Sunday, so made sure I had fluids and snack bars with me. By about 7, I was getting peckish, so stopped for a while by a canal for 2nd breakfast before enjoying, mainly, a tailwind for most of the way home. 






65 miles, in bloomin' chilly weather, and a cold wind.
Lovely ride, though! 

https://strava.app.link/TS4fgDPG8U


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

So @PeteXXX can you understand why i go out early now ?
I was awake just after 3 myself but managed to stay restless in bed till 5 am then out i went and yes it was chilly


----------



## C R (17 Mar 2019)

First proper ride in almost a month, due to work travel and weather. 

The forecast was reasonable, cool at about 4C, and the wind not as bad as yesterday.

Out at quarter to seven, in full daylight for the first time since October, clear skies, and a feeling of spring in the air. Up Hatfield Bank, heading towards Croome, this was the view of the Malverns just past Stonehall Common.





There was a bit of a breeze, but not enough to be annoying. Onwards down Pirton, past Croome towards Defford, caught this view of the dish, with Bredon Hill, where I was heading. Wonder what they were listening to today.




I was feeling good on the bike, and I got to Eckington bridge making good time. I was expecting the river to be quite full, but it wasn't. The sun on the water made for a nice effect, though.




After a drink I set off again, past Eckington, towards Bredon, but taking the left for Woodmancote to start the climb towards Conderton, which I took easy. Then a swift descent to Beckford, and a stop for a breather and a nut bar.

Once refreshed set on the second climb of the day, past Ashton Under the Hill, and up to Kersoe, which is the highest point of the ride. This was the view towards Evesham from the top.





Another swift descent to Elmeley Castle followed, and then to Pershore quite fast again. I was a bit overenthusiastic up to here, and by the time I got to Pershore I was struggling with the inclines, and ended doing this last section quite slowly. The fact that the wind had now picked up a bit didn't help, but I need to work on my pacing.

Another metric half in the bag, 33.8 miles with an average of 12.8mph. Lovely ride for the most part, but rather tired. The map.


----------



## Katherine (17 Mar 2019)

Seriously lacking, mojo, fitness and time to do anything about either.
Since being back on the bike and doing my first ride on new year's day, I have only been on a few group rides which I have struggled on. I had wanted to go on a solo ride today to try and do a few more miles without always trying to keep up but there was no one else to take the A ride.
So me and and one other new member braved the weather to take the shortest route to the cafe where we waited for the B group to join us after their longer route. When I arrived home at 29.9 miles, I was glad that I'd already done the March challenge so I didn't have to go round the block. I did manage to get the bike cleaned this afternoon between showers as it had got very splattered from the filthy roads. After yesterday's heavy rain, there was still a lot of surface water around. We had to avoid a couple of roads because they were still flooded. 
We went to the cafe at Partridge Lakes Fisheries, in Croft not my choice, but it turned out to be lovely. Good coffee and a bacon barm for £4 - bargain, and a wood burner. I was glad that the weather forced us inside, last time I went, we were sat by the fishing lakes which was a bit smelly.


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2019)

Following the roads less travelled again. Amazing where you can find yourself when in possession of an OS Map!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So @PeteXXX can you understand why i go out early now ?
> I was awake just after 3 myself but managed to stay restless in bed till 5 am then out i went and yes it was chilly


Indeed! I love early morning rides, too, but my body clock is set at the other end of the day. I enjoy my midnightish commutes home from work, when I ride in.
Had this one been planned, I'd have got in touch for a meet


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2019)

Took my BSA Tour de France on it's maiden voyage since it's very recent refurbishment (all original components apart from cables and tyres re-used. Everything else just cleaned up a bit. Truth is, this bike appears to have covered little miles and had suffered from damp storage rather than wear and tear) today to visit a local "big house" for a stroll around the gardens and then home again via a different longer route. About thirty miles in total. Bike performed perfectly although it needs a longer seatpost before I will be able to ride it comfortably. It is hilly around here and I thought I might struggle with only 42/24 bottom gear but it's fine. It rained a bit but thankfully I have mudguards fitted....


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Mar 2019)

Woke up and sat in bed for 15 minutes contemplating the idea of a ride today. Mojo said no, but with 2 challenge rides left and being rather fed up with decorating I dragged my sorry ass out on the Van Nic. I had a route in mind but that went out of the window after 2 miles. Ended up doing a fast ride down to Kingston Bridge, and a slow 20 miles back to Eton. Needed some extra miles to make the metric century, so battled the headwind across Eton Common, figuring a few laps of Eton Dorney would do the trick. Bad idea, overrun with Chelsea tractors as there was some sort of rowing thing going on. Back home through the park. A very flat 100.8km with just over 500m of climbing, and I'm knackered. Buggered if I know how I'm going to manage the imperial century this month, very slowly perhaps....


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

tyred said:


> Took my BSA Tour de France on it's maiden voyage since it's very recent refurbishment (all original components apart from cables and tyres re-used. Everything else just cleaned up a bit. Truth is, this bike appears to have covered little miles and had suffered from damp storage rather than wear and tear) today to visit a local "big house" for a stroll around the gardens and then home again via a different longer route. About thirty miles in total. Bike performed perfectly although it needs a longer seatpost before I will be able to ride it comfortably. It is hilly around here and I thought I might struggle with only 42/24 bottom gear but it's fine. It rained a bit but thankfully I have mudguards fitted....
> View attachment 458066



You've given me Bike Envy now...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

It rained.

Fortunately that's what Akubra hats are for: less fashion statement, more mobile roof.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Mar 2019)

tyred said:


> Took my BSA Tour de France on it's maiden voyage since it's very recent refurbishment (all original components apart from cables and tyres re-used. Everything else just cleaned up a bit. Truth is, this bike appears to have covered little miles and had suffered from damp storage rather than wear and tear) today to visit a local "big house" for a stroll around the gardens and then home again via a different longer route. About thirty miles in total. Bike performed perfectly although it needs a longer seatpost before I will be able to ride it comfortably. It is hilly around here and I thought I might struggle with only 42/24 bottom gear but it's fine. It rained a bit but thankfully I have mudguards fitted....
> View attachment 458066
> View attachment 458067
> View attachment 458068
> ...



Bike looks fab, I needed a longer seat post on my TdF too.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

First proper bike ride in a little while. Oh man, was it good to get out or what? 

Waited till tea time to let the showers blow through. Ride was nothing special, just to and from Littleport along Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane plus an additional lap around Littleport - only 10 miles in total, but enjoyed every yard in the late afternoon sunshine.

There are loads of daffodils along the verges, birds were singing, the blackthorn is in bloom, St George's churchyard is a carpet of purple crocuses and to cap it all, saw a lovely rainbow.


----------



## colly (18 Mar 2019)

9 of 100

A Monday Evening Eastenders Avoidance Ride.

Out into a chilly, but not cold, windless evening. Just a few loops of the block after a frustrating day.

Oakwood Lane, Roundhay Road, Easterly Road, Oakwood Lane, x 4. Nothing to shout about other than on loop 3 it rained lightly for about 5 mins.

8.8 miles and 700 and something feet upwards.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32573094


----------



## Lavender Rose (19 Mar 2019)

Well this was my ride on Sunday, only just been able to be in front of the computer since then!

Boyfriend is half marathon training so he wanted to go to the coast as it was gorgeous weather, albeit it pretty breezy! We got down there just after midday, he set off running and I was on the bike, I took off and met him half way and then we came back - we did our own thing, but I was the mobile water station! 

Weather was beautiful, but still pretty gusty - standard Coastal weather, but when the sun came out it beamed and was lovely on my skin!













Normally my speed would be higher, but I just wanted to enjoy it and I didn't want to get back to the car too early and be waiting for him to finish. But he ran a really good time and I was only at the car for around 15 minutes - we celebrated with a drink in the pub and roast dinner! Hehe - perfect day really.


----------



## 8mph (19 Mar 2019)

82 miles from Chittogargh to Gulabputra. I'm so pleased to be riding in Rajasthan again, the roads are OK and the people are friendly.
I wasn't enjoying Madhya Pradesh, there are no amenities and everywhere I stopped I had people asking loads of questions in Hindi without employing much charm.

I had a few chats with motorcyclists while riding but the tone us different, friendly and calm. I'm 65km from Pushkar which is a beautiful town. Hopefully arriving tomorrow for the start of the Hindi festival of Holi which goes on for 2 days. Colour Holi is the day after, when people celebrate colour by throwing paint on each other on the street.
All in all a good day with lots of smiles and greeting which has been good for moral and motivation.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2019)

No less than 3 rides today, totalling about 5 miles! All utility trips, none of which were long enough to warrant using a car. Back on the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Mar 2019)

Third day on the trot that I got a ride in, 23 miles today and it felt quite pleasant out for a change, just a 7mph wind from the WSW and 12 degrees. I decided on by flatter route up to Cotton and back to Mendlesham, Gipping and Stowupland and home. I must say that I actually enjoyed the ride today as I did`nt feel that I was battling against wind all the time. At least it has taken my tally to 778 so far for the year.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Mar 2019)

I'd taken a day off in case I got an interview for a job I'd applied for, but no such luck. I haven't been enjoying cycling recently because of pain in my hip, which could be arthritis making a comeback. Before setting off I experimented with altering the angle of the cleat on that side. It had clearly been in that position at least all winter as the bolts were almost rusted solid. 
I needed a J for the ABC photo thread and the only one hereabouts is Jedburgh. The only approaches are either up and down stonkingly steep hills or along the A68 for a bit. I didn't fancy aggravating the hip so braved the A68 for four miles instead. At Cleikimin the A68 crosses the River Teviot with a fine view upstream from the bridge to its 1784 predecessor. 





Another 3 miles on the A68 then another photostop for the town sign....





Another half mile then turn off to the left. I was feeling good at this point and with a strong westerly tail wind thought briefly of carrying on to Kelso but thought better of it. My route back was on almost traffic free lanes but despite this there was plenty of honking. It came from this field full of swans. 






Waterloo Monument at Monteviot in the background. 
I avoided disturbing the swans, escaping with both arms intact. 

Today's map -






41 miles @ 13.1 mph 840m up and down. Readjusted cleat seems to have helped.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5573076, member: 9609"]very brave I wouldn't fancy that stretch myself. You were probably luckier than you think - I was on that road today in my van, can't remember seeing any cyclists.
And yes, Jed is a pain for cycling, its either the A68 or big steep hills.[/QUOTE]

The traffic wasn't as bad as I'd feared, no close passes from any wagons, the worst was probably the bus - on the only bit without double whites with no traffic coming the other way. Oh and that nobber in a white van, don't think he'd seen me though.


----------



## colly (19 Mar 2019)

10 of 100

Evening spin with the added bonus of again avoiding EE.

Across the park and along Street Lane, Shadwell Lane to Slaid Hill then right thorugh to the top of Stairfoot Lane and back down King Lane to the Ring Road.
Street Lane again and home.

12 miles and 556 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32601353


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Mar 2019)

Turned out nice again? Morning blat over to Aldford, very civilised don't you know.




Eaton Hall tower in background. I was actually hunting down the iron bridge near the church but couldn't find it! Wiki below.




Grade I 1824 by Thomas Telford. Will give it another go but suspect it is on the Duke of Wesminsters estate so off limits to nosy cyclists like me!
Aldford itself is a bit 'Stepford Wives'... eerily prim and proper.




Some nice Victorian buildings which all look like they were built last week, a bit odd really.
Anyhow, what a stunner of a morning and pretty much perfect cycling weather.


----------



## colly (20 Mar 2019)

11 of 100

A short ride of the 'I forgot we were going out tonight' variety. So A quick run out around local roads at school kicking out time. 

3.8 miles and 264ft upwards.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32623156


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2019)

I met up with a mate, this morning, for a local bike path bimble. His car was in for a service near my house, so we arranged to join up by the garage. 






With his 2 Yr old daughter in tow, we stuck to cycle paths and 'safe' roads. Our speed was quite sedate.. 






But still time for a play in the skateboard Park. (I really should start acting my age  )
My mate also went over the jumps, but kept all 4 wheels on the ground!






Coffee & cake was consumed at Woodbridge Workshop café before heading around the town and back to the garage, and then homewards for me. 






32 leisurely miles in warmish, but grey, weather. 

https://strava.app.link/TSnVFptjdV


----------



## 8mph (20 Mar 2019)

52 miles to Pushkar, India. My 13th day riding. A pleasant enough ride under normal conditions but I'm ready for a break after having cycled over a thousand miles on an old mountain bike.
I got rid of the tent that I've been carrying, so the load is 2kg lighter.
I've arrived ahead of time and will be trying to not ride for a few days now and give the bike some attention.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Mar 2019)

8mph said:


> 52 miles to Pushkar, India. My 13th day riding. A pleasant enough ride under normal conditions but I'm ready for a break after having cycled over a thousand miles on an old mountain bike.
> I got rid of the tent that I've been carrying, so the load is 2kg lighter.
> I've arrived ahead of time and will be trying to not ride for a few days now and give the bike some attention.


I may have missed some earlier posts but more piccys please! Sounds like an epic tour.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Seemed criminal not to get out and take advantage of a sunny and warm if breezy afternoon. Did the same ride as Monday - Littleport via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane, plus an extra loop around Littleport.

Spotted pussy willow in the hedgerows along Black Bank, so stretched out my ride a little by riding along O Furlong towards Pymoor so I could pick some sprigs to pop in a vase, as it does look so pretty.

12 miles in total, the world feels a better place compared to this morning, and I'm now enjoying a nice post-ride cuppa.


----------



## Donger (20 Mar 2019)

First ride for a fortnight. Due to the high winds and a whole host of different circumstances I'd not been out on the bike for two weeks, and I was getting restless legs. While I've been off the bike, I took the opportunity to start a diet. 5.5 lbs lost in the first 10 days. Today was my chance to add some exercise to the regime, so before nipping up to Malvern for an excellent matinee performance of "The Lady Vanishes", I dragged myself out there and put in a 31 miler meandering around the Severnside lanes. Today's highlights were seeing the Severn almost breaking its banks at the top of the tide at Stonebench, and then having a couple of low flying swans squeakycreaking their way along the canal at my head height right in front of me just as I crossed the canal bridge at Frampton. I love the sound of swans in flight and a close pass is quite exhilarating.

I had someone pass me wordlessly on one of the few inclines on the route, which brought out my competitive side. He tired and slowed a little in front of me and I could tell I had it in me to leave him in my wake. At the next couple of left turns he looked back over his left shoulder to see if I was still there .... except I wasn't . I placed myself on his right hand side where he didn't see me. Then on the very last incline I dropped back just enough to get a run up and sped past him with a cheery greeting that ended "see you!". Made sure I made the most of gravity through a downhill S bend near Longney and never saw him again. Childish, I know, but every now and again it's nice to test yourself against someone who thought you weren't worth acknowledging when they went past you.

Perfect weather in Gloucestershire today. Shorts and short sleeved shirt were the right call. I'm back in the game...... 31 miles at about 13mph .... all on a Slimfast drink for breakfast. I'll take that.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Mar 2019)

John B, Jules H and me met at Newland. Standard run out to Trumpet with a stop at Coddington church which was open as the cleaner was at work. Nice wee church with some William Morris stain glass. Then more standard routing to Trumpet where we were expecting to meet Pete M. He turned up eventually after being delayed by a puncture. Our return route was again standard by Rushall and Much Marcle. The sun came out today and things felt properly spring like. A migrant chiffchaff agreed singing from a tree. 52 smiles


----------



## 8mph (21 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I may have missed some earlier posts but more piccys please! Sounds like an epic tour.


I've been travelling through flat scrubland for several days with a bit of a headwind and nothing very exciting to look at. Here's a picture of one of the back roads leading to Pushkar.






The best riding was on the coast road South of Mumbai. Lots of hills with 
lovely, curved turns, beaches, jungle and estuaries.





I read somewhere that India is the country that will break you as a cycle tourist. The challenges have even quite diverse and I'm glad that I left my road touring bike at home because it certainly breaks parts. I met an Australian cyclist riding a Surly Troll who had broken one rim and thirteen spokes.

Here's the bike,



it's a Cove Handjob XC, not made for touring but it's been both nimble and comfy. Even this bike gets a lot of attention as most people haven't seen gears and bike lights and people want to play with the shifters and the bell and ask lots of questions even when you are trying to fix a puncture, or chill out for 5 minutes.
I've beaten a bit of a retreat and headed for an area that is familiar with tourism as the attention has been quite draining sometimes!
248 miles to Delhi and dreams of green lanes, drop bars and 700c wheels are stirring!


----------



## galaxy (21 Mar 2019)

Cycling has had to take a Back seat latley, weather, work, sorting Dad out and Gardening, decorating, its never ending. So yesterday i had a spare hour and escaped out on the Galaxy, weather was perfect and really enjoyed my 13 miles round the local lanes. Think we need a new washing machine, it seems to of shrunk my clothes. Lol


----------



## i hate hills (21 Mar 2019)

Nothing long or stunning today . Just a couple of mile pootle to get a haircut and something for the piece before i start the backshft. Very mild today and very enjoyable . Spring defo in the air......ride safe boys and girls.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2019)

Yesterday's ride:

The month is dragging on and due to poor weather and other things getting in the way I hadn't got my challenge ride in. Yesterday though looked pretty good for it weather-wise so I got out to do a favourite ride to Lake Vyrnwy and back.

Really I should have done it on one of the good bikes but having completed my installation of dynamo lights on the Hawk and also making a new mounting bracket for the backup battery light, I wanted to use it to give everything a good shakedown. So, I was ready and out of the door shortly after seven only to find that the speedometer wasn't reading. It helps if you transfer the magnet onto the new wheel.

At about quarter past seven I was on the road properly this time and heading out of town to Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley and Knockin. The headwind felt a little more brisk than I'd hoped from the forecast but a century on this bike was never going to be a fast ride so I just took it steadily. There were signs of the recent flooding on the way with what looks like a lake between me and the Brieddens. For this reason I'd chosen to do the short version of the route both ways knowing that the lanes round Melverley were likely to be blocked.

At Knockin I notice that the cheekily named Knockin Shop appears to be no more. All the signs outside have gone and there was builders equipment visible through the windows. I don't know whether it's being refurbished as a shop or more likely being converted into a dwelling.

From here I was onto the busy road to Llynclys which I'm not particularly fond of most of the time, but particularly so towards the end of the morning rush as per this morning. Lots of people whizzing past me and I had a Lloyds Animal Feed wagon overtake then swing immediately left into the depot. Pointless!

I had a bite to eat by the Cambrian Heritage Railway station at Llynclys then carried on plodding towards the Tanat Valley. The traffic eased a little after the Llansantffraid junction but at this point I had other things on my mind - firstly I was starting to overheat a bit so I needed to stop to take off a layer, and secondly my gears were behaving oddly which turned out to be the rear wheel having slipped in the dropouts which was easy enough to sort but I had to do the external cam quick release up very tight for it to hold so I'll have to look and see what other ones I've got in my spares box.

Continuing up the valley a lot of the traffic seemed to be farmers with livestock trailers, most of which had either no number plate or an unreadable scrawl on a bit of cardboard. One overtook on a corner with a car coming the other way - wasn't overly impressed with that. At Pedair Ffordd a set of temporary traffic lights hadn't been set up very well so that it had changed to green for the traffic coming the other way before I got through the short section - I got quite a glare off the bus driver who is now probably convinced I went through on red.

After Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr the climb up to Hirnant and over the hill to Llanwddyn starts and I was struggling a bit, plus the back of the left knee was aching again. I realised that something really wasn't right as I've ridden this route before on this bike, with it more heavily loaded up, and it didn't feel like this so I had a think about set up and tried moving the saddle forward a little. The rest of the climb was still pretty slow and plodding but did feel slightly better. The descent the other side was fun and I didn't have any traffic to bother me as far as Llanwddyn.

Having reached the lake the scenery looked great in the sunshine (it was supposed to have been thick cloud here - I'm glad that bit of the forecast was wrong). I paused to have a bite to eat and chatted to a chap who'd just parked up and was heading for a walk with his partner. It took him aback when I said I'd cycled from Shrewsbury.

Moving on the nice flat road around the lake beckoned. I was very slow to start (not helped by the wind being against me) but gradually improved to a comfortable 14-15mph cruising speed which I'll settle for on this bike. The ache in the knee seemed to be easing too so I may be on the right track with the adjustment.

As expected on a weekday the road was fairly quiet which made it a shock to come round a corner and find with a scream of the engine, a supercar come barrelling along at speed and have to swerve to avoid me, followed by his two mates in similar cars who had to do the same. Guys, it is not a flaming race track!

Thankfully it was back to peace and quiet after they'd gone and with a few drink and photo stops i made it round to the dam again and repaired to Artisans for a coffee. It was a really lovely day by now but not quite warm enough for a t-shirt in the cool air under the trees. I sat outside in the sunshine with my drink and very surprisingly none of the other customers did.

Time for the second lap and again I was slow to start off but got into a rythm easier this time. At the picnic spot about a mile from the dam there was quite a cute Austin A35 in speedwell blue parked up. I asked the owner if he'd mind me taking a photo and ended up chatting for quite a while (he turned out to be from Shrewsbury too). While we were talking, the couple I'd seen when I first arrived at the lake came past on hired bikes. We waved to each other and they said they'd taken a leaf out of my book.

By the time I got going again I was overdue for my lunch but I wanted a few more miles under my belt before I had it. I ended up in a sunny gateway with a view and sheltered from the wind. The rest of the lap of the lake was still annoyingly against the wind, then I had the climb back over the hills to consider. The ache in the knee was a lot better by now but I found the thighs wanting to cramp up if I pushed too hard up the hill so it was a low range crawl up to the top where I decided to risk taking the alternative way back to Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr which meant carrying on climbing. This road is usually pretty devoid of traffic but wasn't today. Even so, I enjoyed the long descent into the village.

Immediately after Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr the climb out of the village had me cramping up properly which needed a rest by the roadside before I could continue. Another fast descent follows (hit 32.1 mph here) then the road becomes much easier going and with the wind finally helping I could mostly move along at a comfortable 14-16mph. The traffic on the way back wasn't too bad as far as Llanyblodwel where _another _Lloyds Animal Feed wagon pulled a silly move.

I took another break at Llynclys and as the afternoon rush was getting underway decided to get off this road as soon as I could and headed along the quiet lanes through The Wood, Llwyn-Y-Go and Argoed, taking a chance that the lane to Argoed wouldn't be flooded. It wasn't but it had been recently and there was still water close to the road in places.

Tiredness was really kicking in but the wind came back to help as far as Great Ness, and had changed to a due westerly so didn't hinder on the road to Montford Bridge where a driver gave me adequate room on overtaking (just about) but stayed in the middle of the road afterwards and I honestly don't know how they avoided taking the mirrors off three cars coming the other way. The evening rush was in full swing now meaning the stretch through Bicton wasn't a lot of fun so I got onto the cyclepath as soon as I could at Shelton and had the pleasure of sailing past all the slow moving traffic on the way to Meole Brace.

103.1 miles bags me the March century at a 12.6 mph moving average. Including all the stops I was out for 10 hours 45 minutes so yet another slow one.





Between Pentre and Kinnerley (around 14miles in) the recent flooding is clear to see.





Lots of daffs around on the way to Hirnant.





Arriving at the dam, the water level is clearly a lot better than last time I was here.





Lovely weather for riding today. I was down to my shirt for a little while.





The recent rain means all the roadside waterfalls were flowing.





Starting my second lap of the lake.





The Austin A35 that caught my eye. I chatted with the owner for ages.





A pleasant place to stop for lunch.





Heading over the hills on the way back.


----------



## Denis99 (21 Mar 2019)

Ride down to the Mumbles, stop in the bike friendly cafe, Ripples.

Owner is a cyclist, nice coffee, cake and ice cream.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> The month is dragging on and due to poor weather and other things getting in the way I hadn't got my challenge ride in. Yesterday though looked pretty good for it weather-wise so I got out to do a favourite ride to Lake Vyrnwy and back.
> 
> ...


Must get out that way sometime....lovely unspoiled part of the world!


----------



## colly (21 Mar 2019)

12 of 100

Morning ride down to see my son and his partner and their children. Always a good day.
I went east out towards Selby with a brisk wind helping me along, making good time.
Once I got to Gateforth I turned south and eventually west, then reality set in and I was into a strong headwind.
West Haddelsey to Birkin the roads to the south were still flooded from recent rains

Looking east to Eggborough Power Station:






There is a bit of a dyke running between the road and the flooded fields to the south. Maybe 8ft or 10 ft high. You can just about make it out in this pic.




















Around Birkin on the road to Beal the road was still flooded:





Looking back towards Birkin. I went through the flood but it was maybe only about 6'' deep.

At Beal a little further on The River Aire is well down from the top of the bank again:







From Knottingley into Ponte. it was a real grind, heavy traffic, uphill, headwind. I enjoyed the ride but the last 5 miles I could have done without tbh.

30.1 miles and 930 ft of up. Geared bike.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32662862


----------



## gavgav (21 Mar 2019)

A mild evening, but disappointingly the lovely afternoon sunshine, which had been shining through my office window, had been replaced by cloud.

I headed through the estate, up the old Railway path and then through Reabrook, where I encountered the only knob of the ride, a chap on a bike! As I approached the railway bridge, to turn right at the T junction, he overtook me on the RH side, with no warning and turned left across the front of me as I turned right! Idiot! Thankfully all of the car drivers were amazingly courteous, throughout the whole ride, which is practically unheard of on a rush hour ride.

Continued on up the cycle paths, to Heathgates, passing an even longer queue than ever, for which the reason became apparent when I came across a boy racer who’d been pulled over by the police. All seemed to have ended amicably though, as they were shaking hands when I passed.

I then headed through Sundorne and heard what sounded like a gunshot!! Considering the end of town I was in, it wasn’t necessarily innocent, but hopefully was!

Out onto the old canal path to Uffington and then the roads to Upton Magna, Berwick Wharf and Atcham. The River Severn was back within its banks, as I crossed the old bridge, but the “flood ahead road closed” signs were still out on Chilton Lane. I went down the lane, for a short way, to see if they really meant it and yes the remnants of the river were still in the road and it was unpassable. Retraced my steps to the main road, took a left and then followed it for a short way, before turning off and taking the lane that climbs up and comes out on Chilton Lane, but above the flood.

Headed home via Betton Abbots.

15.9 miles at 11.8mph avg speed


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2019)

I really should have been in the garden sorting out the lawn, but that can wait for tomorrow or Saturday. Instead I took advantage of a day off work to get out for this month's 100k ride. It was a bit grey & chilly to start with, but at least the winds were light and it brigthened up later in the afternoon with a little bit of sun peeking through the clouds. 

I'd decided to go the long way to Manningtree and back which involved going up one side of the River Orwell into Ipswich and then down the other side to Shotley. Then I took the back road to Holbrook, but came across "Road Closed" signs on the way into Harkstead which I ignored (correctly - as it turned out just to be drainage work on one side of a narrow road with plenty of room for a bike). Through Holbrook, Stutton and Brantham before crossing the River Stour at Manningtree where the view inland to the right



is so much better than the view of the sluice gates to the left



There then followed a short, sharp climb out of Manningtree to Lawford and a flattish run to Dedham Heath before a drop into Dedham (very touristy as it's part of Constable Country) and up to Stratford St. Mary, Higham and Raydon. Here I took a slight wrong turn (the perils of not pre-loading a map to follow on the Garmin) and instead of going across to Copdock to get back to Ipswich, I went up to Hintlesham which comes out on the very busy A1071 which I will use, but prefer not to. From there it was effectively a straight run through Sproughton, Ipswich & Bucklesham to home with just over 67 miles completed.


----------



## galaxy (22 Mar 2019)

2 days on the trot, i feel lucky. Just a ride into town to pick up some Salad Onions and chicken breasts from the Butchers, still another 12 miles added to the tally. Getting out makes you feel soooo good.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Mar 2019)

A slightly bumpy 20 miles for me. Out to Preston and Charlton, and I'm currently in Hitchin having breakfast


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I really should have been in the garden sorting out the lawn, but that can wait for tomorrow or Saturday. Instead I took advantage of a day off work to get out for this month's 100k ride. It was a bit grey & chilly to start with, but at least the winds were light and it brigthened up later in the afternoon with a little bit of sun peeking through the clouds.
> 
> I'd decided to go the long way to Manningtree and back which involved going up one side of the River Orwell into Ipswich and then down the other side to Shotley. Then I took the back road to Holbrook, but came across "Road Closed" signs on the way into Harkstead which I ignored (correctly - as it turned out just to be drainage work on one side of a narrow road with plenty of room for a bike). Through Holbrook, Stutton and Brantham before crossing the River Stour at Manningtree where the view inland to the right
> View attachment 458651
> ...


I know what you mean about the A1071, I used to commute on that road and by bike but moved from Hadleigh in 2006 to Shotley ! What you could have done instead was to go from Raydon towards Hintlesham but then to Chattisham and pick up the road to Copdock and then back into Ipswich. Just a thought for next time. It looks a good ride, I have done quite a bit of that route at different times, both from Shotley and Hadleigh.


----------



## crossfire (22 Mar 2019)

May I just say how much I enjoy the rides posted by gavgav and Rickshaw Phil, as they cover the area I grew up in. Born in Black Brook (near Market Drayton), but lived in Ellerdine Heath, Hadnall, Harlescott Grange (back in the late 60`s ) and Greenfields, before moving to Reading. Long may you continue to ride. 
Nearly finished moving all the gear over from the Raleigh Montage with the hole in the seat stem, to a Scott Timber frame - just the gear indexing to do! Slowly slowly, and it keeps me out of the house.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 458337
> 
> Grade I 1824 by Thomas Telford. Will give it another go but suspect it is on the Duke of Wesminsters estate so off limits to nosy cyclists like me!


The bridge is on his estate. Eaton Hall has a few open days each year when you can wander about, I saw it a couple of years ago.


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Mar 2019)

Well last night was the excitement of a darkness ride to Aldi, and today was a thrilling 4 miler to Halfords. On the plus side, the bathroom is nearly finished


----------



## delb0y (22 Mar 2019)

Had the dreaded lurgy for three weeks now, and haven't turned a wheel. Lots of folks seemed to have had it and I must say it's the worst cold / cough that I've had in a long time. Reckon as this will have set me back to square one for the year, as it'll be a few weeks before I'm out and about again. Lungs still feel like they used to in the long gone days (touch wood) of bad asthma. Glad everyone else is fit and healthy and riding well!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 Mar 2019)

With a chance of bordering sounding boring I did the same route as Tuesday only on the carbon bike & guess what ? 3 seconds difference, hows that for consistency ! I will add it was`nt the best of rides as it has been so dull and grey today. I have felt envious of those who have posted some nice pictures or been out in shorts. Very often in East Anglia when there is a high pressure over the country whilst others bask in sunshine we bask in murk, last year was an exception however. I know it works both ways. I thought I`d share my route with you, one stretch of about a mile I do twice as to avoid been frightened to bits by a dog ! 928 ft climbing


----------



## colly (22 Mar 2019)

13 of 100

Just a quick nip down to my daughters house to deliver something, followed by a run around the block to check all is ok with the fixed bike. It is. 

3.8 miles and 295ft Fixed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32693786


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Mar 2019)

Jules H and me today. We headed off for the Golden Triangle. First we admired the Star of Bethlehem blooms at Bromsberrow. Then our first wild daffs were on show at Bromsberrow Heath. At St Mary's we wandered amongst the daffs before heading for Kempley and a meadow full. Queen's Wood was ablaze as were the woods at Gorsley. Newent arrived and refreshments. Then on we rode for Gwen and Vera's fields which were just getting into gear. Shaw Common and the woods were stunning tho'. The field at Dymock was showing well. The daffs began to thin out as we headed for Redmarley. Back via the usual lanes made a super ride out today. 62 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (22 Mar 2019)

a pre arranged lunch trip from Glasgow to Lugton in Ayrshire.
Pretty wet and windy morning but we met at the Clyde tunnel as arranged. That was the only dry bit of the outward journey.
Almost didn't get to the destination due to a large water filled pot hole.
No damage but it almost had me and my mate off.

Got a good table beside the coal fire in The Canny Man. A fine establishment on the road between Barrhead and Irvine.
Had to wait a while for our partners who were coming by car and had a satnav but still got a bit lost.

Soup+ sandwich+ Guinness went down well..

Journey home was better.
No rain, and the wind had died down.


Note to myself.
Don't wear bibs and drink beer..

Enjoyed every bit of it.


----------



## colly (23 Mar 2019)

14 of 100

My ride today consisted of meeting up with forumers (and others) at Garforth Station for @ColinJ 's Flat Imperial Century Ride.
Some faces I knew and some I didn't and because I pulled off before the cafe stop I really didn't speak to any new faces. Apart from @Afnug who joined us around 6 or 7 miles before I had to break for home. 
It was a cold start but sunny and the sun seemed to stay with us, at least until Bramham the second time around.

It was north from Garforth to Barwick in Elmete, on to Aberford and then we shadowed the route of the A1M going north to Bramham where we picked up a cycle path that runs parallel to the motorway. A little stoney in places but mostly a good surface. 
At the road to Boston Spa we had to negotiate the roundabouts to pick up the path again and it's a place where you definitely need to keep your wits about you.
Getting small kids on bikes through safely would be a worry. Once on the path proper again its was a swift couple of miles to Wetherby where again crossing the main roads was easy enough but still needed a degree of awareness of which cars were going where. Through the back of Wetherby then and we picked up on another cycle path leading us up to Spofforth. 3.5 miles away from roads and across fields following the route of the old railway. Easily passable but maybe a bit rough of you are on a road bike. I know some were taking it very steady. 
At Spofforth it was a right turn on to the road to Cowthorpe and Tockwith where we turned right and south and eventually it brought us into Walton.
Somewhere along there we encountered @Afnug who had ridden up from Pontecarlo to join the ride.
Through Boston Spa and we made for Clifford and then back into Bramham via a stiff little climb that @ColinJ had thrown in just for good measure.
That's where I broke for home having to be back home before 2ish.
I was tempted to stay on until the cafe stop at Cawood but if I had I am pretty sure I wouldn't have got in until maybe 3pm.
So here I am drinking tea posting this while the rest of them are still slugging away.
All in, it was a good ride out. 

46.4 miles and 2200ft of up. Fixed. So much for a flat ride then !

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32714803


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Mar 2019)

Lots out today. Mrs 26, me, Steve E, Pete M, Jules H, Rob A and John G. We were initially heading for Stanford Bridge but John got cold feet. So the plan was altered to the usual Mayfly run. My saddle broke near Wichenford. No repair is possible so I was left with perching on the rear rivets. Not as comfortable as usual but at least I could continue. The Mayfly was busy but things worked out OK. John headed home up the main road while the rest took the standard short route back. 40 smiles


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Mar 2019)

Out on the Tricross at lunchtime, first ride out for almost 3 weeks and feeling really sluggish. 26.8 miles with an average of 14.8 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Mar 2019)

Mountain bike for me today.
Down past The church and I stopped at the village sign, I planted these bulbs last autumn 




On across the fields, and down past the edge of the wood. The slurry drying up nicely. Then it was up into Kingston. I’d planned a different route, but auto pilot had me on the Wimpole Way, I’d meant to take the Mares Way.....
So I carried on along and got to Wimpole woods before dropping down into the Eversdens, then back up to the ridge on the Mares Way. I got it right eventually.
A stack of 6 buzzards wheeled above me, mewing away.




The young chestnut trees are a budding.

I flew down the dirt track to the farm at Wimpole, 35.1mph, that shook my bingo wings about a bit!

The shire horses were relaxing 




Through the estate, all holes filled in, no evidence of Parkrun.

In Arrington the cherry trees were looking beautiful 





Then it was a climb up to Hatley St George. I was intending to stop where I normally do for a peanut bar but the farmer was spraying fungicide on the wheat, the drift would have got me...

Behind Hayley Wood and I stopped in the shelter of the wood and ate my snack in the watery sunshine. I carried on and started to see the first bluebells opening at the edge of the wood.

Then I had a little stop for pictures 
Violet 





Wood anemone 





A clump of wood anemone 





A bike




At this point a fella rode by on his bike. We said hello.

I caught up with him just by the Red House. We rode the bridleway to Bourn together, chatting.

Good birds today. 2 pairs of kestrel, a pair of goldfinch, a pair of Bullfinch, a flock of greenfinch, loads of skylark and a pair of pheasant that took off from right under my front wheel...... I almost filled my pants!

Home via the fields. Almost 30 miles. My legs were getting weary after last nights circuit training.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2234103476


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

A bike ride seemed the best way to work out the stiffness from yesterday's logging, so just gone midday saw me bimbling towards Littleport via my usual route of Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane.

Stopped off at the surgery to drop off mum's prescription slip, then carried on for another loop around Littleport. Had to pause to sort left shoe / pedal as I was finding it hard to unclip. Of course, that had nothing to do with stopping to investigate a pile of some eight bikes that had a "free to a good home" sign on them... 

Actually, they were primarily BSO with bright orange drivetrains and seized forks, and one knackered but serviceable (with a bit of fettling) basic hybrid.

So off home the way I came. Saw five cyclists today - two chaps on hybrids, a lady on a very nice roadie, a chap on a tourer and I got overtaken down Black Bank by two friendly chaps on roadies who fairly whizzed past, but still managed to say hello.

Ten miles in the spring sunshine, although the northerly breeze had a bit of a cold bite to it. Loving my bargainous Altura thermal jersey though.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Mar 2019)

The weather has improved enough to get some miles on the new bike . Having bumped into @Supersuperleeds in the week a rendezvous was arranged at Nice Pie for 1030 . Out the door on the TCR at 0845 for a few early miles . Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up Humble lane climb and onto Thrussington turned for Rearsby and across the A607 were the terrain gets a bit more rolling . The first big climb of the day at Ashby Foeville as I hit the bottom a group of twenty riders were half way up so put in a bit of effort and passed half of them by the top  the new bike seems to make lighter work of the hills .The big group paused at the top to regroup so I had a few miles back to the A607 being chased by a peleton the breakaway survived they didn't catch me . Asfordby then the next climb of Saxileby hill as I turned into there was 3 riders a few hundred ahead . These proved more difficult to catch but managed 2 out of 3 . I went right at the top they went left so on to Nice Pie rolled in at 1025 to find @Supersuperleeds just ordering food so good timing . We were joined by Mrs @Supersuperleeds who had driven to a nearby garden centre so a nice relaxed cafe stop . Soon back on the bike riding with @Supersuperleeds back to Barrow via the steady descent of Paudy lane Then Sileby and Rothley were we parted company @Supersuperleeds went on the bag a metric ton and the letter Z in the ABC thread .I was a few miles short of 50 miles so went home via Swithland and ended up riding last home for half a mile to get to 50.3 miles. Lovely ride enjoying the new bike feeling doubled the milage on it and looked forward to many more


----------



## Donger (23 Mar 2019)

There was quite a large Severn Bore forecast for this morning, and the big ones are quite rare in daylight and good weather on a weekend. So I hopped on No2 bike and scuttled down to Elmore Back to watch it from opposite Minsterworth Church - where a large crowd was gathering.




A shame my pictures came out a bit blurry today, and there were no surfers still riding the wave by the time it arrived at Minsterworth. At least in this picture you can see the height of the wave as it crashed over the opposite bank on its way upstream from left to right:




A few power boats followed it by on its way to Maisemore, where it always stops when it hits the weir.




In the end it was not an exceptional bore, but it is always an occasion, and you never know what you are going to get. Sometimes a perfect wave forms all the way across and loads of surfers manage to stay on it.
I'd had to leave the bike in a field after lifting it over an electrified fence and then having to duck through another one. Thankfully it was still there when I got back from my vantage point about a quarter of a mile along the dyke wall.




On the way back I made it to the farm at Stonebench before the river burst its banks ... but only by a quarter of an hour or so. Everywhere fields were still flooded from the previous night's tide and you can see how muddy the road was. At this point a few years back @Dark46 got a damn good drenching when a bore reared up and sprayed all the onlookers. Like the cyclist in this shot, I like watching the river racing inland here and getting close to bursting its banks. It is such a violent and sudden change of direction that early man must have been at a loss to explain it. You can well understand how, back in Roman times, they attributed the phenomenon to the goddess Sabrina and named the river after her.




Only 8.7 miles today, but I always enjoy nipping out to see a bore. Time for me to wind this up before I become a bore myself.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Mar 2019)

Forgive me CycleChatters, for it is three weeks since my last ride.

Much like @delb0y up thread, I've been full of the worst cold I've had for years, so bad that I missed out on a sportive I'd entered (and as a Yorkshireman, you can tell I was truly badly to miss out on something I'd already paid for!  )

Anyhow, despite still not able to fully shake off the lurgy, I decided I'd go stir crazy if I didn't at least get out and try to get a ride in today. 
@ColinJ 's "flat" ride was passing within a few miles of home, but I decided to stick to a local route that would mean I was never more than 5 or so miles from home in case I needed to bail.

So, on the Giant and up Coal Road and on even the slight inclines I could tell I'd been off the bike for a while. Oh well, just keep pedalling!
Skeltons Lane, with the slight breeze behind me and the the long descent into Thorner. It felt a bit cool, and it was at this point I realised I'd forgotten to put my merino base layer on. Still, after the descent comes the lumpy stuff so I soon warmed up again, especially climbing up Milner Lane onto the ridge.
Along between the hedges and round onto Holme Farm Lane, before reaching East Rigton, then round to Rigton Green and back out on Bramham Lane into the deserted countryside. I do like this lane, especially from this direction where after a short rise it's pretty much gently downhill all the way to Jewitt Lane.
Past a dog and walker and a jogger and the short climb up onto Thorner Lane, then back round and onto Jewitt Lane heading in the direction of Collingham.

I passed the same dog walker again, but this time her dog (a friendly little Bichon Frise) came bounding towards me, then wanted to race me, so rang alongside the bike as fast as it's little legs would allow for a hundred yards or so. 
Up past the pig farm and the first little bit of the descent into Collingham before peeling off left onto Compton Lane and climbing back onto the ridge heading back towards Rigton Green.
I almost repeated the run along Bramham Lane, but decided against it as I was starting to tire a bit. So, I retraced my outbound route back into Thorner, then out of the village on Carr Lane, which was slow and steady today, eventually reaching the A58 for a run down to Coal Road and the last climb of any note.
Along there, over the roundabout and then it's local roads down to home.

*17.12 miles* (27.55 km) in *1h 30m* at a very steady *11.4 mph* with just *807 ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *7.3°C*

Glad to get out there, but that was all I had in me today - still, it's a cheeky quarter metric century so I'll take that . 
Quite a few cyclists out, as well as horse riders today, but generally quiet lanes which suits me fine.
Now to start all over again in getting something approaching fitness back.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Mar 2019)

I needed a K for the OCD towns and villages thread so headed east towards Kelso. It was a nice bright day with a gentle westerly breeze and 10C when I set out. I stopped by the remains of Roxburgh Castle, which is the mound on the right.





James II was killed while besieging the castle, held by the English at the time, when one of his own cannons exploded shattering his thigh bone. Looking over over to the left is a fine view of Floors Castle, the home of the Duke of Roxburghe. The e at the end was added to make the name look posher.





It was used as a location for the Christopher Lambert Tarzan film.

On to Kelso for the town sign, of which there are now two on the same road, but this one has the better background.





Kelso Bridge was built by John Rennie in 1803. He used it as a prototype for Waterloo Bridge in London. Plans to widen Kelso Bridge in the 1950s were blocked by the Fine Art Commission because of its architectural significance although they hadn't blocked the demolition of Rennie's Waterloo Bridge. The narrow width of the bridge led to a fire engine falling off it in 1993, killing the driver.

I headed home via Smailholm, where there is a milestone and its replacement milepost beside each other. During the summer they are hidden in the undergrowth.






I was tempted to carry on to Lauder for my next letter, but thought better of it.

One more stop at the Roman memorial.





From where there is a nice view up the Tweed towards Gala.






Today's map -






60.5 km @ 21.7 km/h, 682m up and down. Metric today in support of the people's vote marchers.


----------



## Old jon (23 Mar 2019)

At last, a ride. Having wandered off to different foreign parts ( this might be a link https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/5576782/ ) it was good to return to Florianopolis, and a bike. Eighteen miles only today, and just over a thousand feet of climbing said my garthing, only it said it in metres. The legs say enough.

Down the hill, around the bend and along the busy cycle path by Beira Mar. Busy today, the sun was shining after yesterday’s rain so I reckon folk are enjoying the weather. Winter here starts in May or June. Nope, just had to go shopping for lunch and found out it was Florianopolis Day, a holiday. A lot of shops are shut ‘cos they take holidays seriously here.

Anyway, ride along to the bridge and cross to the continent. Then turn left to travel sort of south, with the gentle intention of travelling that bit further than before. Up the hill away from the coast, then stay on that road to see where it took me. Through what has to be called a suburb, of somewhere inconclusive, and along to a junction. I did not have a map with me, unless the phone counts, so I did not know that the road had curved right and I had ridden almost north for a while, tending northwest for the recent bit of road. So the junction I had just reached was a slip road OFF a big dual carriageway to that bridge. All the traffic was heading towards me. I rode on a bit, towards what I am told is Campinas, but after half a mile I still could not find a way to ride any further on the road. So I turned around. Better exploring next time. On the way back, I recognised a road on my right, descending to the beach.



At the bottom I made a left turn that was prohibited, which returned me to the road I had ridden in on. Still looks totally different in this direction and soon enough I reached another stretch of beach with room enough to stop away from traffic to have a munch and a drink. Fairly warm here today, and the view was a lot better than the skew whiff video I took.



Onwards after the rest, a bit more climbing to do. Across the bridge again, still wondering at the number of people around, and back along Beira Mar in the direction of home. At the bottom of apartment hill I noticed that some of the bigger holes in the road had been patched. Someone worked quick this morning, some of those holes were the ones I had to avoid on my way out. A big grin to celebrate the sight of home, and the end of the ride. An interesting one.

The map, finding rides will be fun.


----------



## iancity (23 Mar 2019)

Had to drop car off at garage 20 miles away, perfect excuse to cycle back home :-)













Warkworth Castle




The other side of the castle...


----------



## theloafer (23 Mar 2019)

weather for tomorrow here is also bad ... and as there was a little ray of sunshine I dragged the g/f off the sofa this morning and popped out for a little jaunt no set route just made it up as I went ... 45 miles and really enjoyed the day g/f was a little achy as she not getting out as much .. but promised her ice cream at the end at her favourite pit stop at Archer`s https://www.strava.com/activities/2234894922


----------



## bruce1530 (23 Mar 2019)

Lots of cyclists on the road today. I blame the pleasant weather :-)

I’ve struggled to get out this month, with weather, colds, family stuff and DIY commitments. Took yesterday off work, and hoped to get a wee trip, but the weather was awful. 

But this morning was dry and bright, if a touch breezy. I briefly considered abandoning the winter gear, but stuck with the longs, the big gloves and the cycling boots - which was a good move!

Through the town, and followed the national cycle route to Kilwinning. Uneventful, although one section of the road, near a farm, was very muddy - almost felt like ice! And I don’t think it was mud..... 

On through Irvine on NCN7, to find a barrier across the route at a railway bridge. Diversion wasn’t signed - was obvious to me, but only because I know the area. Got chatting to a chap who was not so familiar with the area - he was cycling from Kintyre to Newton Stewart, and had got off the ferry at Ardrossan, near my house. Rode along with him for a few minutes, past the diversion, then we went different ways. I pootled about the harbour area for a bit, then followed the road parallel to NCN7 towards Gailles, then Barassie. 

NCN7 at that point goes through Troon, mainly along the coast. I took the short cut via the local cycle network alongside the golf courses, and had a chat with another cyclist as we headed towards Prestwick Airport.

At that point, I turned back. The trip out had been easy - but the tailwind was now a headwind.

Back the way I came towards Irvine, avoiding the harbour area this time, going through the town centre. Brief chat with another cyclist coming int Kilwinning, before I turned left and followed the minor roads back home.

53k.


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2019)

Nice ride to Heybridge Basin today. 4 of us set ofat 8-45 this morning, Had a good ride to the coast, one nobber in a car tried to spoil the ride, giving a load of verbal, but not the bottle to stop. Just another dick head motorist, but we where in Essex. Had a good lunch followed by cheesecake and ice cream,Then a nice ride home,the sun came out for a bit, got back to our local watering hole.a couple of beers then home for a shower,then up to the pub at the top of the road, where i treated my other half to a well deserved slap up meal, Really nice day out.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2234437460


----------



## Mike_P (23 Mar 2019)

Disturbed the road bike from its slumbers this afternoon; had it really been 3 weeks since it last turned a wheel. Usual westerly slog up Penny Pot thankful that I had picked my thick bib longs and got overtaken by a cyclist wearing shorts - presumably going that fast to try to keep warm
South towards Norwood but decided to go along Parkinsons Lane, the last time I had been down their was not long after it had been surface treated (i.e. loose chippings). Those had started to wear away so it a slightly lumpy ride between smooth tarmac and sections of chippings.




The climb pass Little Armscliffe was popular with other cyclists and I recorded a PR up it




Down to Beckwithshaw and a sharp right turn at the village entrance for the climb of Shaw Lane and another PR, this one by 34 seconds
East at the top down Brackenthwaite Lane, a road I had not previously cycling along




nor had I cycled north through Burn Bridge and it surprised me how much of a climb it was. That was followed by the further climb to Rossett Green, one of those which does not look a problem but suddenly you find the need to change gear, and again, and again..., and turning right at the junction rather than continuing on is far more attractive. So north-eastwards through Harrogates southern suburbs and then south-east on Hornbeam Park, an commercial estate that was originally an ICI Research Centre and the original buildings largely remain along with newer structures including one that continues as open framework to form a pyramid.




I then picked up the properly surfaced cycle way to the Showground I had used last weekend on the ebike




The showground was once again a giant vehicle park - this time for a Motorhome Show. Followed last weeks ebike route to Forest Lane Head crossing the sole remaining local railway at Belmont Crossing, still with its box




Cut through to the Starbeck Branch of NCN67




Thence up Bilton Lane and down the A59 turning off before the poor surface section. A long list of roads that are being resurfaced for the UCI Championships has been published but oddly that is not on it given it has been a stock feature of TdF and TdY
24.49 miles and 1575ft of climbing at an average of 12.3 mph


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2019)

Nothing special today, but after 2 days of trying to sort out what passes for a lawn, I had time for a quick ride in the late afternoon sunshine. Just a 20 mile loop through Levington & Nacton to the outskirts of Ipswich and then back home via Bucklesham. Surprisingly chilly in the north/north easterly breeze that had picked up during the day,


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Mar 2019)

Full day bicycle ride today. 05:20 departure from Chez HC and 23:30 arrival after a 189 mile circuitous route through Somerset, Devon and Dorset. Despite the leg bending elevation of 11,269 feet, there was some respite on the Somerset Levels, a few Canal paths and railway paths. The Exe Valley was beautiful. Lumpy highlights were the Mendips including Cheddar Gorge, the Quantocks and the Blackdown Hills. Nothing as punishing as a the 50km along the Jurassic Coast which was veiled in light mist/rain. You could have been somewhere very exotic. And I think you know what? We were. We take for granted some of the gems this little island has to offer.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2019)

Well done @Heltor Chasca  .That's an epic day out


----------



## Dark46 (24 Mar 2019)

Just had a bit of a shock as I've coming on here to post yesterdays ride and in my alerts it says I've been a member here for 5 years!!! Where did that go?

I've a friend staying with me this weekend who's come up from the New Forest and he brought his bike with him. As I've never been to Cannop to use the facilities I've no idea if proces or anything and have no idea where to go with a MTB anywhere else around here, I thought if a take him down the Canal path from home to Saul junction for a spot of lunch .

So after pumping up the tyres and checking I had everything we were off.
So to start with it was road forcaboutca mile or so before we hut the canal path. 

Here was my first shock as where we started the path had been treated with tarmac! At first I thought I could bring my road bike at some stage, but it didnt last. I think after we went over the second road junction it reverted back to hard mud and gravel.

To me it was the perfect weather for doing this, and everything went without a hitch. There weren't too many people fishing so we weren't having to avoid poles or anything. Everybody was polite and it was what cycling is all about to me enjoying yourself. 

I dont think I've actually done the whole distance down to Saul before but I could be wrong I know I've been that way with @Donger but how far down by the canal we went I cant remember? But I dont remember at some stage going over the handle bars into stinging nettles!!

This ride took us down tpast the Pilot and down through Parkend and eventually to Saul Junction, next time I will go further down the canal as hopefully I will set off earlier to give more time. 

Well typical me we got to Saul junction for a sport info dinner only to be told that they stopped serving food 10 minutes ago!!!!!!

So I expected it to be a 10 mile trip but it turned out to be over 15 miles tracing our steps on the way back. I will certainly have to do it again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Heltor Chasca  .That's an epic day out



@Heltor Chasca: What @13 rider said: I used to live in Wellington (Still use the bike I bought there, in fact) and I know what the terrain around that region is like for cycling: exceedingly beautiful, but tough.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Mar 2019)

Planned to do the club ride as normal woke up feeling rough but mtfu and rode to the meeting point and was told I looked bad and to go home,glad I did


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2019)

Two rides yesterday. One was to take the sorry remains of this bike to the skip.

Before






After:






This was done by Bakfiets, although I completely forgot to photograph it full, this is on the return trip. The skip is in a section of the town that used to be a US military helicopter base, hence the rather unusual buildings:






In the afternoon Elder Son and Girlfriend of Elder Son (GFoES) came with me to the art supply wholesalers a few kilometres away, in search of (amongst other things) rattle can spray to repaint the Ugly Mountain Bike we're rebuilding into a tourer.






Cycle parking was pants. Fortunately the region is low in bike crime so locking the bikes together was easily a good enough deterrent.

On the was back, about to climb a steep hill into our village (whose daft idea was it to move to a village on a bluff? oh, yes: mine.) everyone drank as much water as possible to reduce weight.






Arrival back at the apartment. It took me a few minutes to realise where the rattling was coming back on the return trip: I thought something had come loose until I realised it was five distinct rattles on every bump...


----------



## TigerT (24 Mar 2019)

Three rides this weekend :-)

Ride 1 : Was to the bike shop to have my Vector 3 Pedals fitted. I’ve been thinking about power meters for a long time. I have issues with my right leg which means it is a lot weaker than the left. My personal trainer has been helping a lot, and I felt it would be useful to be able to see the balance. So Pedals fitted and new shoes chosen (Always rode with SPDs before Vector 3s are Look Keo). It was time for a longer ride.

Ride 2 : After setting up my Wahoo properly to show the new power data. I decided to run over to Baden and back to try everything out. This is pretty much my standard weekend ride now. I’ve got a route that avoids any gravel and for a large part avoids main roads. It also has the benefit of a Coffee Shop that tolerates me bringing the bike in if I don’t have a lock with me. It was a good run, fast for me and beautiful spring weather. Only issue was a sore right foot from the new shoes.

Ride 3 : I woke up today with a still sore foot so I set about making some inserts for the right shoe to force my foot into a better position. The intention was to do a short ride to adjust them. I headed out to Greifensee where there is a nice coffee stop by the lake. The sun was out (not quite warm enough for shorts, but close) and I just didn’t want to go home yet. So I decided to head out to Rapperswil. It was a great ride, hills didn’t hurt, headwind wasn’t too bad, foot was okay and it was warming up. 

At Rapperswil I had another coffee and a slice of Carrot cake. And contemplated the route home. I would have liked to go around the top of lake Zürich but I think that was too ambitious, so I settled for the bridge across the lake and a run down the opposite shore. Good choice. The wind was behind me and it’s probably one of the best runs back to the city that I’ve had.

So an expensive weekend for bike bits, but well worth it. The power meters are a revelation. It seems that what my guess at a 50:50 balance was way out. Plus I’m actually better balanced left to right when climbing! I think they are really going to raise my enjoyment of riding.

Here are some photos of today’s ride.



First Coffe stop at Greifensee 


Happy to arrive at Rapperswil 


Mainly because that meant Coffee and cake


The Zürisee looking beautiful in the spring sunshine.


And the map


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2019)

I put the tandem on the car today and we drove to a friends house in Risby, Suffolk. I was long overdue a change of scenery.




We then headed back over the A14, past all the shiny tractors at the Claas HQ.

On through rolling Suffolk countryside, all pretty cottages and blooming violets.
We then stumbled upon a farm that must have had 30 donkeys amongst other animals





We reached the pretty village of Lawshall, and stopped by the church to check our route. The church yard was full of violets, primrose and daffs





More rolling countryside, chilly wind, bright sun and a few navigation errors. We had to do a spell on the A134. Not ideal.
We were soon on quieter roads, and we could see a prominent church spire... Lavenham.




















Whilst we sat and ate a sandwich on a bench a flash Ferrari came by, very impressive and all but antisocially noisy!




Totally impractical.

We retraced our route for a while before heading into pastures new. We then headed to Hawstead and the Maglia Rossa cafe




Back to Risby, the wind strengthening, the temp dropping slightly.

Just over 40 miles. Really enjoyable.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2237340290


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2019)

One very spiffy tandem. I especially like the coordination between frame colour and grips.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Mar 2019)

28ish miles Hartshead- Dovestones- Dick hill- Strinesdale. The new rig is settling down nicely thankyouverymuch.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2019)

Had a message from big sister last night do I want to meet at the Alpaca farm near Ashby for breakfast . So quick Google search located the Alpaca farm which I had a rough idea where it was . Route planned so time arranged 1100 so a nice relaxed start of 9.45 . Out the door on the TCR again through Newtown Linford up to Markfield and across the hills around Bagworth to the village of Snarestone and rolls into the car park . No sister car in site checks phone message says we're here ? . A phone call later and we discover were at different alpaca farms how many can there be near Ashby .It's was a 15 minutes drive or 40 minutes ride between the 2 so we agreed to not bother meeting as my Nephew wanted to visit the 1 they were at as his friend worked there. So Billy no mates had a quiet breakfast on his own . After refuelling on a sausage sandwich I headed further out to Appleby Magna then turned for home via the lovely lanes around Market Bosworth .Went through Peckleton just to have a strava attempt at the hill . Managed a pr  all down to the new bike . Home with 50.8 miles bagged. Another lovely enjoyable ride loads of riders out today some I past twice as we did loops in different direction


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Mar 2019)

Out just after 9 am on the Giant, with plans to do something similar to yesterdays ride.

For a bit of variety though I turned left off Coal Road up Red Hall Lane to the A58 and after waiting for what felt like an age for a gap in the traffic, headed along there to Whin Moor Lane and out into the countryside.
Once I'd cleared the first section it's quite open and by 'eck was it windy - the forecast had said it might be breezy, but this was right in my face and seriously slowed me down. I was grateful to reach Gatelands Lane and the shelter of a tall hedge for the last section into Shadwell.
I had intended to head up to Slaid Hill lights and loop back along Tarn Lane, but the idea of slogging into that wind for more than a mile didn't appeal, so I turned left and descended back through the village, up the short rise to the A58 again and across onto Carr Lane.
It's much nicer to ride Carr Lane in this direction as it's mostly downhill into Thorner, with just one relatively short bit of climbing in the middle.

So, I was soon in Thorner and checking the time and that pesky wind, turned right on Main Street through the village and climbed up Sandhills, slowly, but I eventually reached the top and after a short while turned right onto Skeltons Lane and unfortunately back into that headwind. Nowt to do but drop down a few gears and keep pedalling.

At the mini-roundabout it was left onto Coal Road for a spin and then onto local roads to home, with an extended loop to push me into double figures.

*10.34 miles* (16.99 km) in *55m* at *11.3 mph* with *577 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *6.1°C*

Happy just to get out on consecutive days after 3 weeks off the bike, so can't complain at that. The weather today would have probably been ideal if it hadn't been for that wind. Just need to keep plugging away at it now.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Cavalol (24 Mar 2019)

Very enjoyable blast round one of my favourite routes, today. Should have gone another couple of miles via Eccleston, then along side river, but still thoroughly enjoyed the ride.



















Bonus by the Dee in town as 'The March of the mods' was on. Should really have wheeled my scooter out and joined them, but got 'slightly' drunk last night and operate a personal 'no driving the next day' thing after a night on the ale. Anyhow, good turn out and there were quite a few more yet to come...


----------



## colly (24 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Two rides yesterday. One was to take the sorry remains of this bike to the skip.
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 458971




Noooooo ! I've today stripped out my old Mtb which looks like, maybe, it's the same model. 






It's going to the painters and will be given a new lease of life. The third life no less.
You can't go throwing things out. It's not allowed !


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Noooooo ! I've today stripped out my old Mtb which looks like, maybe, it's the same model.
> 
> View attachment 459062
> 
> ...



The small pile of bits on the floor are the remains I could salvage: they'll get a new lease of life on other bikes, including one that is being rattle canned in the next week or two.

The frame was hammered though: I know the previous owner and (at the time) he wasn't very good at looking after bikes,

Are you posting pictures of the renovation?

[Edited for appallingly bad typos]


----------



## colly (24 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The small pile of bits on the floor are the remains I could salvage: they'll get a new lease of life on other bikes, don't worry.
> 
> The frame was hammered though: I know the previous owner and (at the time) he wasn't very good at looking after bikes, including one that is being rattle canned in the next week or two.
> 
> Are you posting pictures of the renovation?


I will do yes. I'm about to seek ideas for colour. I shall take soundings of the assembled CC personel and once I have the opinions and ideas I shall
go with the concensus. do what I have in mind already.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> I will do yes. I'm about to seek ideas for colour. I shall take soundings of the assembled CC personel and once I have the opinions and ideas I shall
> go with the concensus. do what I have in mind already.


@vickster votes for black 
Silver for me


----------



## C R (24 Mar 2019)

13 rider said:


> @vickster votes for black
> Silver for me


I agree with @vickster . (Where's the tongue in cheek emoticon?)


----------



## derrick (24 Mar 2019)

After yesterdays ride, we thought we would have a nice easy one todaday. A ride out to Shenley for cake and coffee; Nice and easy.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236902790


----------



## Glow worm (24 Mar 2019)

Great pub lunch in Swaffham Prior with friends, then headed off to Kingfisher Bridge Nature Reserve near Ely.






There's a small hill with hides overlooking the lake. You can see Ely Cathedral from there (they've created a gap in the trees for this which is a nice touch).

The first sand martin I've seen this spring flew right past me, then two cranes landed near the lake. Marsh harrier another highlight. 

Cycled home via Wicken Fen and saw a bullfinch there- they're quite rare in these parts. 21 miles in total here today.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2019)

Glow worm said:


> Great pub lunch in Swaffham Prior with friends, then headed off to Kingfisher Bridge Nature Reserve near Ely.
> 
> View attachment 459065
> 
> ...



That's the good thing about riding in this neck of the woods - as long as you can see Ely Cathedral, you're not lost.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2019)

@Glow worm 
@Reynard 

In Caldecote, just up from Hardwick, the old A428 goes over the new 428. On a clear day you can see Ely cathedral. And.... I always look!

Must be over 20 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## Donger (24 Mar 2019)

It's Sunday, so it must be club ride day again. A great 40 mile loop over to the Forest of Dean this time. Two big hills (from Aston Ingham to Lea and from Longhope to Little London) on the way, and some serious speeding on the way back with a nice following wind getting us up over 23mph for a few miles. Some great descents too, but also a couple of P*n*t*r*s and a road rage incident that held us up a bit. Our group wasn't involved in the latter, but came across the aftermath near Aston Ingham. Some lowlife in a Landrover Disco had been weaving in and out of traffic aggressively and then by all accounts driving straight at some cyclists from Monmouth Cycling Club. We found him being penned in by cars and cyclists and cowering in the driving seat with a beanie hat and a hand covering his face, and refusing to leave the vehicle or to talk to anyone. He stayed like that until the police turned up. Soon forgotten, and a sit down with a great flapjack and coffee at the café at Harts Barn near Longhope was very enjoyable. Making up for lost time cycling this month now, with 80 miles done in 3 rides since Wednesday. Perfect weather today. Lovely.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Mar 2019)

A shortish one this morning. My brother was working today and was going to try cycling in for the first time (as well as being his first ride of the year) so I joined him to give a bit of company.

The few miles to his work were mostly pretty straightforward apart from finding a Park Run going on in The Quarry which slowed us down rather. That's saying something as we were already going pretty slow so that he wouldn't get sweaty before work. We still got there with plenty of time to spare though. After leaving Doug I headed through Shrewsbury along Smithfield Road and out of town past the old prison, along Sydney Avenue and along the old canal path to Uffington encountering a horse and rider on the way which isn't something you generally see down here.

I had a tailwind on the way to Upton Magna which was nice but then turned back towards it after the village which wasn't so good. It was a lovely sunny day today but the wind was quite strong and fairly cold too.

At Atcham I needed to tweak the rear wheel as it had gone slightly out of alignment again. Not sure why it's started doing this all of a sudden. I've changed to an internal cam QR skewer after the last slip and it's certainly done up tight enough.

The climb at Cronkhill seemed fairly easy today and at Cross Houses I found the main road pleaseantly quiet for the short stretch I needed to use. On the way to Allfield I was keeping pace reasonably well with a chap on a much sportier bike (until I needed to stop for an oncoming car at a narrow section) although seeing him taking a selfie while riding I suspect he wasn't out to set any records.

At the Allfield junction there was a rider stopped. I checked to see if they were alright and it was a rear puncture. I offered a repair but she turned that down saying she wasn't far from home and was going to walk. Fair enough, but I still feel bad at leaving a fellow rider without helping out.

I went for the short route home after Condover and had to battle that headwind again for the last few miles.

Lots of other cyclists out today and fewer motor vehicles than I'm used to, which I liked.

20.4 miles at 12.3 mph average.

No photos this time. I did take one but it hasn't come out as hoped.


----------



## Glow worm (24 Mar 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> @Glow worm
> @Reynard
> 
> In Caldecote, just up from Hardwick, the old A428 goes over the new 428. On a clear day you can see Ely cathedral. And.... I always look!
> ...



Must look out for it next time I'm over that way.
We can just see the cathedral from my village but I was amazed once when I climbed up the wind turbine in Swaffham (Norfolk) once as part of a tour, and you could see it from there too.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2019)

Glow worm said:


> Must look out for it next time I'm over that way.
> We can just see the cathedral from my village but I was amazed once when I climbed up the wind turbine in Swaffham (Norfolk) once as part of a tour, and you could see it from there too.




And The Gog Magogs too


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Mar 2019)

I took the family out for a ride on Monsal Trail in Derbyshire today. I thought there would be a few people around with the weather being nice albeit cold. I didn't expect there to be a half marathon in progress! Fortunately, it was nearly over and the runners were headed towards us. After a couple of miles we passed the stragglers. It was lovely in the sunshine but very cold in the shade and freezing in the three tunnels.

We all enjoyed it though, even my fair-weather-cycling-only wife. This was her first ride of the year. She slept for an hour and half when we got home! A few more rides and she'll get her riding legs back.

19.5 km although with a blip in the GPS recording, but the distance won't be far out (+/- 0.5 km).


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> @Glow worm
> @Reynard
> 
> In Caldecote, just up from Hardwick, the old A428 goes over the new 428. On a clear day you can see Ely cathedral. And.... I always look!
> ...



I'm only five and a bit miles northwest of Ely, so my views are somewhat closer up 

The view from Downham Hythe across the fields is just spectacular, though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I took the family out for a ride on Monsal Trail in Derbyshire today. I thought there would be a few people around with the weather being nice albeit cold. I didn't expect there to be a half marathon in progress! Fortunately, it was nearly over and the runners were headed towards us. After a couple of miles we passed the stragglers. It was lovely in the sunshine but very cold in the shade and freezing in the three tunnels.
> 
> We all enjoyed it though, even my fair-weather-cycling-only wife. This was her first ride of the year. She slept for an hour and half when we got home! A few more rides and she'll get her riding legs back.
> 
> 19.5 km although with a blip in the GPS recording, but the distance won't be far out (+/- 0.5 km).


I forgot to add that on the way to Monsal, we passed a chap riding a penny farthing and the hill he was ascending was rather steep! And then, on the trail, several times we passed / were passed by a unicycling group ride. These were serious unicycles with MTB-type tyres, some had a handlebar (looked like narrow aero bars but without the arm rests), one chap had even mounted twin bottle cages to his seat post. And they were fast! The kids were fascinated.


----------



## Katherine (25 Mar 2019)

Sunday morning, 38 slow miles in strong biting winds and glorious sunshine. I was going to do my own thing yesterday but went out with the group after all when the club ride was advertised as going to Dunham Massey which I needed for the ABC challenge, plus a couple of returnees said they were going.
I was still the slowest on the way out but not on the way back.
It was lovely to ride along the lanes and see lambs , trees in bud, dafffs everywhere, its like everything is new, so it was probably a good thing to be in the group or I would have stopped far too many times for photos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Mar 2019)

Another short one this morning just round my Acton Burnell loop (clockwise this time) then back over Lyth Hill.

The wind is cold again but the sunshine is lovely. I had a really good tailwind for the first half, then plodded back against it from the crossroads near Longnor. A benefit of the wind over the last few days is that all the roads are now dusty rather than muddy.

A small number of cyclists out and one horse rider. At Ryton I encountered a lady on a motor scooter with L plates who came up to the junction, stopped and pushed her machine round the corner. I enquired whether everything was alright and she said that she wasn't sure she'd get it round the tight corner and that she was just out for a practice. Fair enough - we've all got to start somewhere.

18.1 miles at 14.3 mph average.






At the junction for Ryton just before the scooterist arrived.









A couple of angles of the view from Lyth Hill - did I mention the fabulous sunshine?


----------



## User84300 (25 Mar 2019)

After many delays in completing a custom build for myself, finally me and new bike enjoyed our 'maiden voyage' together for 20 miles or so. Much needed for improving my confidence which took a big knock (literally) in recent times. It was great to see my carefully specced machine perform perfectly, although I might need a few rides to get fully used to the new geometry and gear ratios, which i tend to learn flawlessly. Great ride alone through local villages in spring sunshine! Made it to train station before taking train to (most of) the way home. Met a couple of great looking chicks on the train  who were also cyclists, who mentioned a charity ride they will be doing next month, which sounded interesting if a bit too lobg for my fitness level at the moment.
I used to be much fitter (and lighter!) then i am now, but in time that will most likely change. My brand new Continental tyres are great, being so fast yet also plush and confortable too. Very grippy and much quieter than i am used to, being an ex mtb rider. Found myself stuck in a rural lane at one point, surrounded by cows moving from one field to another, and found it typically ironic, being thirsty for a drop of milk.
Now waiting for weather to warm up, to justify an ice cream stop!


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2019)

User84300 said:


> My brand new Continental tyres are great



Which Contis do you use?


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Nice ride out in the afternoon  to go and see the daffodils blooming along Branch Bank. A bit blustery though, and goodness, that northerly wind was cold... 

So off to Littleport via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane. At the top of Parson's Lane, it's across the junction into Littleport proper, down Main Street and Victoria Street, over the railway and out to the river. Over the Ouse at the Swan, then left down Branch Bank into a stiff headwind.

The daffs are a bit past their best, but it's still a lovely display. There were also some magnolias in full bloom in some of the gardens.

Then it's up the climb to Sandhill Bridge. A left turn on the roundabout takes me back over the river. From there, a short blast along the A10, left onto Camel Road and back into Littleport. I felt good, so did another loop around Parson's Lane - but in the opposite direction to what I usually do - before heading for home.

Traffic seemed to be unusually courteous today, but there's always one - had a close pass on Woodfen Road by some numpty who simply *had* to get past despite low sun and oncoming traffic. Also, while riding along Main Street, almost flattened two young lads who were walking in the middle of the road, eyes glued to their smartphones - even a damn good yell barely made any difference to their level of distraction... 

Lovely ride though - 15 miles in total. But that wind was supposed to die down, not pick up...


----------



## delb0y (25 Mar 2019)

Cycled to the doctors today to put in my prescription for a new inhaler (the last one runs out in 2017...). Not far. But it's a (new) start...


----------



## Mike_P (25 Mar 2019)

Week off work usually means the weather takes a turn for the worse but maybe not this time. Was concerned yesterday with the wind locally taking on gale proportions but today was calmer and sunny but cool wind = thinnest bib longs. Road bike north towards Killinghall passing yet another field being used to grow houses




A61 to Ripley and then up Birthwaite Lane, the climb varying in grade but this where it jumps from c 9% to c 13%




Although not my quickest up the climb, the continued Strava segment including the climb then onto Bishop Thornton crossroads was a PR. The bus turning at the crossroads is one of those increasingly rare rural services, the passengers (there were at least two) no doubt relieved at catching it as the next one is on Thursday.




Joined the eastbound route of NCN688 “Way of the Roses” as far as How Hill where I decided to turn into Whitcliffe Lane; why the relatively new dead end sign




Obviously recently properly resurfaced I had visions of bollards as some point precluding it being used as a through road to Ripon . How wrong I was as it having passed a number of properties it turned to a muddy section quickly followed by a loose stone surface on reasonably steep descents and ascents.




Clearly cycle cross territory but not road bike. Anyway it was a nice sunny afternoon so time for a walk. After about a third of a mile it joined a tarmac road with a wooden picnic table and benches next to the junction which use was made of for a snack. Back on a tarmac surface and noting non NCN cycleway signs I assumed a decent surface but sadly not and it was a case of dodging numerous potholes. Reaching suburban Ripon it finally returned into a decent road. Cutting through the southern suburbs I briefly rejoined NCN688 but carried on direct via Knaresborough Road towards Bishop Monkton involving a somewhat awkward right turn onto the Ripon by-pass then left off. Once the NCN rejoined Knaresborough Road after its route through Littlethorpe the abandoned Harrogate-Ripon-Northallerton railway was passed under; further to the south this is used by part of NCN67




Headed east from Bishop Monkton to Roecliffe (another PR)




and then via the fringes of Boroughbridge through Minskip to Staveley and roadside bench acquired, time for another snack. Thence up from Occancy to the crossroads east of Farnham then via the delightfully named Farnham Back Passage, a one way downhill road that avoids Farnham. From Knaresborough followed the A59 jumping onto adjacent cycleway as far as the Golf Club before Forest Lane Head - Occaney to the Golf Club was a continuous procession of PRs Turned off to pick up the full length of Bilton Lane noting a dead end sign with an explanation of closed by gate – um, maybe Whitcliffe Lane should have an appropriate explanation added to its sign.
Just one near miss and that was of the canine variety, some stupid mutt that decided to run directly towards the approaching bike
35.3 miles 1725ft upwards. Average 12.8mph


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Mar 2019)

I've finally got cracking on the ABC ride so today's jaunt was to Aston, Benington and Cromer (not the one in Norfolk!)
I'm aiming for Datchworth tomorrow. E might have to wait for the weekend.


----------



## PatrickPending (26 Mar 2019)

My ride Sunday - 112Km....wore me out...and I had a headwind all the way from Medbourne to home. Lovely day though - took the Burls Ti bike out for its first spin of the year.

Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham -Beeby -Hungarton -Lowesby -Marefield - Burrough on the Hill -Somerby - Loddington - Alexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Great Easton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Slawston - Cranoe - Glooston Goadby - Carlton Curlieu - Kibworth Harcourt - Wistow - Kilby - Foston - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Quite hilly but I made it!

Actually did a few rides this week, 2 at 41Km on the Bob Jackson and one a bit shorter (30 odd) to test out my hybrid as I just renewed the shifters, front mech, chai and cassette. Works nicely​


----------



## 8mph (26 Mar 2019)

98 miles, which should have been 90 but I was complacent about checking my navigation app and added 8 miles to my journey from Pushkar to Jaipur.
Nothing very spectacular to report, though I did get stopped by a policeman on a motorbike. He lectured me on the dangers of driving on the Indian highway and when I told him that I had used them for 2000 miles he wanted to talk about cricket and football. I had to disappoint him and tell him that I only like cycling, which isn't strictly true, you can have too much of a 
good thing, even cycling, this i have found out!
I use a low gear all day, time my arrival for sunset, when it gets cooler and neck about a litre of Pepsi on the outskirts of the city, put on some music and enjoy the ride in. This formula works well for me, if I don't have some energy in reserve it feels like battling one's way into the city. 160 miles to go, a 6mph tail wind forecast for Wednesday!!


----------



## User84300 (26 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Which Contis do you use?



Hi Andy 
I'm using 2.0 inch Race Kings, although in reality they are 48mm wide. I've always liked bigger tyres for several reasons, they are a sort of trademark of mine! They are the most comfortable tyres I ever used, and hum along great on tarmac! They are very 'hairy' tyres (with rubber strands) and I am wondering if they were specifically made that way for a reason?


----------



## User84300 (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nice ride out in the afternoon  to go and see the daffodils blooming along Branch Bank. A bit blustery though, and goodness, that northerly wind was cold...
> 
> So off to Littleport via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane. At the top of Parson's Lane, it's across the junction into Littleport proper, down Main Street and Victoria Street, over the railway and out to the river. Over the Ouse at the Swan, then left down Branch Bank into a stiff headwind.
> 
> ...




Oh Cambridgeshire, lucky you! That's a wonderful part of the world for cycling.
Young millenials with eyes glued to smartphones and not looking where they are going or at the real world around them....yes, this is a 21st century hazard that annoys me too  In Bristol last month, I even saw two young girls enjoying a little gadget addiction, while sitting on and in the middle of (yes, on the white lines!) a busy city cycleway, not caring one bit about the many people yelling at them as they had to cycle around them.
Just crazy.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

User84300 said:


> Oh Cambridgeshire, lucky you! That's a wonderful part of the world for cycling.
> Young millenials with eyes glued to smartphones and not looking where they are going or at the real world around them....yes, this is a 21st century hazard that annoys me too  In Bristol last month, I even saw two young girls enjoying a little gadget addiction, while sitting on and in the middle of (yes, on the white lines!) a busy city cycleway, not caring one bit about the many people yelling at them as they had to cycle around them.
> Just crazy.



North east Cambridgeshire - out in the fens here. Planning a ride over to Welney (just over the border into Norfolk) on Thursday. 

Yeah, it's a hazard alright. On the flip side, it lets me use some of my more, umm... creative... insults.  (Not that they seem to notice LOL)


----------



## User84300 (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> North east Cambridgeshire - out in the fens here. Planning a ride over to Welney (just over the border into Norfolk) on Thursday.
> 
> Yeah, it's a hazard alright. On the flip side, it lets me use some of my more, umm... creative... insults.  (Not that they seem to notice LOL)



Hehe! I did notice that those Bristol girls did move eventually, when a water bottle squirted at them  Now that's creative 

The Fens always reminds me of the Somerset Levels, great for flat riding...until it's windy!


----------



## mjr (26 Mar 2019)

Glow worm said:


> Must look out for it next time I'm over that way.
> We can just see the cathedral from my village but I was amazed once when I climbed up the wind turbine in Swaffham (Norfolk) once as part of a tour, and you could see it from there too.


Excluding such architectural doping , I'm told you can see Ely cathedral from Gibbet Lane above Wereham on a clear day, but maybe I've never managed to be there on a clear enough one.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

User84300 said:


> The Fens always reminds me of the Somerset Levels, great for flat riding...until it's windy!



Yep.

And you get caught in a fen blow.

Whereupon it can take weeks for one to get the grit out of one's ears... DAMHIKT...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2019)

First outing of the year for my Raleigh this morning, accompanying my brother in to work again then heading out on my own afterwards to Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Cound Stank, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back via Lyth Hill.

The forecast promised a lighter wind today but it still seemed a bit breezy to me, and cold with it. We got into town a little faster than on Sunday and Doug seems to be liking being able to ride in to this new job. After parting from him I carried on along Smithfield Road in much busier traffic than last time and it felt pretty good being able to filter past the queues. I took a roundabout route through Sundorne to avoid the rough bit, rejoining the canal path for the tarmac section from Pimley Manor.

After riding the knockabout bike all winter the Raleigh feels nimble and fast so I was quite enjoying myself even when the wind was against me, which felt like a lot of the time this trip. At Cross Houses I braved the main A458 for a short stretch, which was fortunately one of the few places the wind was helping, and extended the ride but not too much as I had an appointment to get back for.

It was a bit slow between Acton Burnell and Longnor but from there it's mostly downhill to Condover. I found that I didn't fancy slogging against the wind to the main road and having to deal with the traffic hence going over Lyth Hill.

30.4 miles at 13.7 mph average which doesn't really reflect how much better this bike feels than the heavy Hawk. Looking forward to racking up lots more miles on the Raleigh now and I have a new saddle ready to go on it at some point which should be nice.






Heading into town. The view from Greyfriars Bridge.





The water level at the weir has dropped back to its normal level very quickly after the flood.





On the old Atcham Bridge.





At Acton Burnell


----------



## pjd57 (26 Mar 2019)

my Mrs asked if I could pick up a small item from East Kilbride. No problem. Decent run out with a long steady climb.
Then " can you go to Bishopton as well "
No bother, I didn't bother mentioning that they weren't anywhere near each other.

After Bishopton it was over the Erskine Bridge and on to the canal to head back to Maryhill.
Popped into to see Mrs at work and noted that I was at 55+ miles , so had a local wander to get to the 100k.
Weather was decent. Slight breeze and only a few spots of rain.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Mar 2019)

Made the, in hindsight slighty dumb decision, to go south east on the Defy today. Largely reverse of yesterdays home run from Knaresborough




Then south east through Little Ribston, then east through Cowthorpe to Tockwith. Turned south and did not notice a cross wind of any note so east on the B1224 through Bilton on Ainsty noting the somewhat flat vista




to Long Marston and south east to Askham Richard.




Turning west thereafter the wind was evident after all and at Wighill I targeted the bench in front of the church, conveniently with litter bin, for a break.




Continuing onwards beyond Walton was pretty unenjoyable battling the head wind on a pretty busy road so the tarmac, albeit aged and rough, NCN 665 was joined with the adjacent trees providing a degree of shelter. Cut through the commercial area of Wetherby pass All Terrain Cycles and Screwfix, and then headed north through North Deighton to join the outbound route; a good choice as high hedges on long stretches gave shelter. Not fancying the climb of the A59 out of Knaresborough given the wind opted to use the Beryl Burton Cycleway; PR overall if not on the steep bit.

46.02 miles 1820ft climbed, 13.3mph average


----------



## Glow worm (26 Mar 2019)

mjr said:


> Excluding such architectural doping , I'm told you can see Ely cathedral from Gibbet Lane above Wereham on a clear day, but maybe I've never managed to be there on a clear enough one.



I'll look out for that. Prickwillow- Brandon Bank- Wissington- Wereham is one of my favourite escape routes back to North Norfolk.

On another note, I'll be riding back to North Creake past Castle Rising tomorrow evening and I'm looking forward to riding through the gap in that dangerous fence for the first time, a gap that's been 'created' by someone who deserves a medal!


----------



## pjd57 (27 Mar 2019)

A busy morning.
Had to drop something off in Newlands.....leafy southside ££££s


Then headed back across Glasgow to the Free Wheel north run.



Dumbarton castle was the destination.
Nice run along the canal to Bowling, then a few miles on route 7, one of the better sections.





That's the view looking back up the Clyde to the Erskine Bridge.

43 dry and mild miles.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Mar 2019)

Dull overcast and feeling cold even if its not that cold - more like a typical day off work. So Ebike on domestic duties; farm shop out and back directly was the intent but after a few minutes of the outbound suddenly realised no lock on board so I quick U turn needed. That trip completed then inspected the new shed door that had arrived today within 24 hours of ordering from local sawmill and realised the hinges off the old door would not do due to the more hefty build of the new door so another Ebike trip to Tool Station. In total 13.8 miles 913ft up.


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Made the, in hindsight slighty dumb decision, to go south east on the Defy today. Largely reverse of yesterdays home run from Knaresborough
> View attachment 459403
> 
> Then south east through Little Ribston, then east through Cowthorpe to Tockwith. Turned south and did not notice a cross wind of any note so east on the B1224 through Bilton on Ainsty noting the somewhat flat vista
> ...





I know the area well.Not been out that way for twelve months or more though.


----------



## 8mph (27 Mar 2019)

Jaipur to Rewari, 116 miles. I had planned a shorter ride but when I arrived 2 hours earlier than expected I decided to carry on to the next city and shorten tomorrow's ride.
At about 8pm I bumped into a fellow cyclist and we cycled together for a few miles.




He said that he had travelled for 10,000km around India.


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2019)

got out today.but don't be impressed only twenty two mins one way and because it was mostly downhill fifteen mins back.My visit to Jack my 82 year old postie mate.Since i was last there,the 38 and 39 bus routes have ceased no profit in them.So stuff you passengers,ever heard of the word SERVICE then,nah profit profit profit.So today and every visit it will be mountain bike.I was thinking of not going giving an excuse,but since his wife died late last year,i know how important a visit is to lonely people,it's why i sit with George two nights a week visit Jack every two weeks and go see Ernie in Hunmanby once or it could go to twice a year,and cycling is good exercise,and i kept away fro all the busy roads.


----------



## 8mph (28 Mar 2019)

50 or 60 miles to arrive in Delhi and Finish this 3000 mile journey. The day has been a scorching 39.5 degrees and the ride has taken 8 hours. I made my way to the highway but due to diversions found myself on a much quieter road.





The ride into Delhi was dangerous and disturbing and I couldn't contemplate eating in this heat so I've had 1 sandwich, 4 ice lollys and some freshly juiced sugar cane and rode on feeling quite weak.
I'm finding riding difficult, my wrists and forearms are quite achy and in retrospect, butterfly bars could have helped. None of the cyclists that I have met along the way had suspension forks and the roads are so bumpy even with 2" tyres.
It's time to pack up the bike ready to fly home.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Mar 2019)

8mph said:


> 50 or 60 miles to arrive in Delhi and Finnish this 3000 mile journey. The day has been a scorching 39.5 degrees and the ride has taken 8 hours. I made my way to the highway but due to diversions found myself on a much quieter road.
> View attachment 459623
> 
> The ride into Delhi was dangerous and disturbing and I couldn't contemplate eating in this heat so I've had 1 sandwich, 4 ice lollys and some freshly juiced sugar cane and rode on feeling quite weak.
> ...


Amazing journey, well done!


----------



## C R (28 Mar 2019)

8mph said:


> 50 or 60 miles to arrive in Delhi and Finnish this 3000 mile journey. The day has been a scorching 39.5 degrees and the ride has taken 8 hours. I made my way to the highway but due to diversions found myself on a much quieter road.
> 
> View attachment 459623
> 
> ...


Puts my rides in perspective.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2019)

8mph said:


> 50 or 60 miles to arrive in Delhi and Finnish this 3000 mile journey. The day has been a scorching 39.5 degrees and the ride has taken 8 hours. I made my way to the highway but due to diversions found myself on a much quieter road.
> View attachment 459623
> 
> The ride into Delhi was dangerous and disturbing and I couldn't contemplate eating in this heat so I've had 1 sandwich, 4 ice lollys and some freshly juiced sugar cane and rode on feeling quite weak.
> ...



Wow, chapeau!


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2019)

At the other end of the scale, just a quick ride to town to pick up more gravel rash stuff, a missing ingredient for tonight's dinner - and a few other groceries we needed because I had space.

On the way back, riding in the sunshine, I wondered "why do we need more roads when people don't even use the ones we've got" 





OK, the odd lunchtime traffic patterns were partly because of bin lorries collecting, as can be seen in the reverse direction...


----------



## Basil.B (28 Mar 2019)

Despite having a stinking rotten cold, I managed to do my 25 mile loop this morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2019)

As the weather is so good today, and my wife has had some odd hours today, I went out on the bike. 

I crossed the border into Derbyshire and headed for Chesterfield following the Trans Pennine Trail from Rother Valley Country Park. Several cyclists on the trail today including a couple of group rides. 

I'd never cycled around Chesterfield before so downloaded a GPX route file to take in the local parks in a loop before rejoining the TPT and home. The first park was great, Holmebrook Valley Park, and I hoped was a good benchmark for the other parks. However, Holmebrook was the best of the six I rode through. Some I wouldn't call parks, more kids play areas. 

There is some cycling infrastructure in Chesterfield, mostly of the painted line variety, but some shared segregated paths such as Station Approach. Some of the cycle paths were a little confusing, some I had to cross traffic to access. As someone who lives in a country village it was a bit of an eye-opener. I don't usually venture into towns or cities on the bike (or ever if I can avoid it). 

Today's experience was marred a little by the white van driving head-on towards me on the wrong side of the road. I swerved. He swerved as an afterthought at the _very_ last millisecond. 

My experience was improved by the brief and enjoyable chat I had with another cyclist while trying to figure out my route. Very nice chap who works at the hospital and was getting an hour's ride in before his shift. He suggested I'd have more fun out around Hathersage, Castleton, Edale, etc. Having walked around there, I know he's right. Today was about broadening my horizons and getting out of my comfort zone (and seeing more of Chesterfield).

Found my way back to the Chesterfield Canal and TPT and eventually home. Now to clean the disc rotors as they've picked up a contaminant (again).

36.5 happy miles.



Trans Pennine Trail from Rother Valley Country Park



Street entrance to Holmebrook Valley Park






The famous crooked spire of Chesterfield




Chesterfield Canal signage.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2019)

Basil.B said:


> Despite having a stinking rotten cold, I managed to do my 25 mile loop this morning.


Ive been off the bike all week and im going stir crazy , trouble is im doing night shift and im looking at about 11 hour shift every night .

I have just got the sniffly , coughing up phlegm , a bit dizzy kinda cold and sunday my club mates told me i looked bad and told me to go home when i turned up , hoping to get it cleared up enough by the weekend to attempt the easy club ride.
I think work has not helped 2 -3 hours overtime a day as those work hours have been going on for months so i just feel drained all the time and my cycling time and fitness have nose dived anyway .


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2019)

cyberknight said:


> Ive been off the bike all week and im going stir crazy , trouble is im doing night shift and im looking at about 11 hour shift every night .
> 
> I have just got the sniffly , coughing up phlegm , a bit dizzy kinda cold and sunday my club mates told me i looked bad and told me to go home when i turned up , hoping to get it cleared up enough by the weekend to attempt the easy club ride.
> I think work has not helped as those work hours have been going on for months so i just feel drained all the time and my cycling time and fitness have nose dived anyway .



Can't like this... But will dispense a  instead.

Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## C R (28 Mar 2019)

cyberknight said:


> Ive been off the bike all week and im going stir crazy , trouble is im doing night shift and im looking at about 11 hour shift every night .
> 
> I have just got the sniffly , coughing up phlegm , a bit dizzy kinda cold and sunday my club mates told me i looked bad and told me to go home when i turned up , hoping to get it cleared up enough by the weekend to attempt the easy club ride.
> I think work has not helped as those work hours have been going on for months so i just feel drained all the time and my cycling time and fitness have nose dived anyway .


A like, but you know what it means.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2019)

Lovely ride in the spring sunshine this afternoon.

Fancied a longer ride, so headed out via O Furlong to Pymoor, joining the B1411 to ride along the Hundred Foot. Since I was last out there in the autumn, the road has been resurfaced, which makes a change from dodging cracks and potholes. Someone has also done a nice job of planting daffodils on the levee near the pumping station, and although the blooms were past their best, it still looked really lovely. Had to stop for a quick natural behind a tree. My fault, too many  at lunchtime!

Then it's onto the A1101 at Golds Hill, over the suspension bridge, and onto the causeway. There's water on the washes, but nowhere near as much as this time last year (when it was impassable until nearly May), and the edges were full of more daffs and lesser celandine. There were ducks dabbling at the margins, quite a few swans and one egret. At the end of the causeway, it's over the River Delph and into Welney proper.

Stopped at the Lamb & Flag, sat on the wall in the sunshine and ate the Kit kat I'd brought with me. Chap came by with a little dog - the mutt took exception to the bike and was growling and barking at it. Chap and I had a good laugh. Kit kat eaten, it was an about turn, retracing my wheel tracks back to Golds Hill, where I stayed on the A1101 bound for Littleport.

Rode into Littleport via Parson's Lane and stopped off at the quacks to pick up mum's prescription before riding back home via Black Bank and Downham Common.

Somehow I'd contrived to have either a headwind or a crosswind all the way around, and it was quite hard work at times. But it was good to be out. Saw four other cyclists - two commuters on hybrids and a couple of chaps on road bikes while riding beside the Hundred Foot.

About 20 miles in total, enjoyed myself thoroughly, and the post-ride  didn't half taste good.


----------



## Katherine (28 Mar 2019)

cyberknight said:


> Ive been off the bike all week and im going stir crazy , trouble is im doing night shift and im looking at about 11 hour shift every night .
> 
> I have just got the sniffly , coughing up phlegm , a bit dizzy kinda cold and sunday my club mates told me i looked bad and told me to go home when i turned up , hoping to get it cleared up enough by the weekend to attempt the easy club ride.
> I think work has not helped 2 -3 hours overtime a day as those work hours have been going on for months so i just feel drained all the time and my cycling time and fitness have nose dived anyway .



Hope you feel better soon. Just give it time to go.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Mar 2019)

5.39 miles and 339ft of the upward stuff on the ebike this morning for a “too big for letter box” collection from the sorting office.
Defy given a bit of maintenance and down the eastern end of Penny Pot Lane this afternoon for the climb of Cornwall Road except that the road was being resurfaced so closed to vehicles and passable by bike in part. Turned out that the bit being worked on was past the junction with Kent Road.




Choice was either walking the bike past the work area or going down Kent Road, which is unmade at its western end to preclude it being a rat run. Opted to try Kent Road and it was passable if at a slow pace. Thereafter turned back onto the intended route south then south west to the end of Whnney Lane. North west and west to Beckwithshaw in a PR then a windy climb to pass Little Armscliffe, down to Norwood and further decent to Swinsty Reservior




Then a loop between Fewston and Menwith Hill Road to see how bad Parkinson Lane to the north east side of Fewston Reservoir was.




Not that good was the answer, passable but care needed. Ruled out for any forthcoming evening rides.
Back east on Penny Pot with Knabbs Ridge wind farm working well




25.1 miles with 1569ft of climbing, 11.4 mph avg.


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2019)

Otley it was wonderful.Just a tootle average speed 11.5.No trouble at all.Well the app on the phone drained the battery from 95% to 17% and it stopped recording the ride.So i only got the first half in.So i have just removed it from the phone.I am just going to go out and not try to keep up with the Joneses of this world.Just going to enjoy the cycling.Return journey was fab,plenty of energy.Great time out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Mar 2019)

Afternoon off, gorgeous day, so went out on my Epic, love this bike, all the sales and magazine journalism hype is absolutely spot on, it makes me smile even against a head wind..
The ride back was super fast, tail winds should be made law 
Nice xc ride 16 miles according strava, but its a pain, keeps switching off, but usually recovers after phone powered down.
I did about 20 miles but it's just showing a straight line home which is not possible as I retraced most of my outward ride.. 


I have 4 bottles of my favorite Everards Tiger bitter to consume now, ive earned it.


----------



## 8mph (29 Mar 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Amazing journey, well done!





C R said:


> Puts my rides in perspective.





Reynard said:


> Wow, chapeau!


Thank you all!
It looks like you are having some good weather, I hope that you are enjoying it.


----------



## mjr (29 Mar 2019)

Another short ride. Just up to the post office, then checking out something which might feature on tomorrow's ride, then home across a neighbouring village's common. Stopped to read what I think is a new interpretation/information board which has appeared by the road. Longflap saddlebag attached today, unlike the rucksack and satchel on the rack yesterday.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Mar 2019)

After a frosty start today turned into a lovely sunny, warm day by about lunchtime so I've been out on the Raleigh to enjoy it while it lasts.

My route was one of my regular ones but one that has been lesser used over the winter: Condover, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Harnage Grange, Cound, Berrington, Condover and back.

There are traffic lights on the main road through the village for the fourth or fifth time in a year, this time due to a manhole having collapsed, so I headed over Lyth Hill to avoid the queues but there were a few motorists having the same idea. After Condover there was less traffic and I had a pleasant ride along the lanes to Longnor where it had warmed up enough to convert my trousers to shorts. While doing this another rider stopped to check if I was alright which was nice. She told me it was her first ride after 6 months off the bike due to carpal tunnel surgery.

The next stage included the climb up to Folly Bank which was a lot easier on this bike, then the descent to Cardington which looked great in the sunshine. The ride to Church Preen School, then Hughley includes some nice fast flowing sections which I always enjoy and what little wind there was this afternoon was behind me for this.

At Cound another rider passed at speed while I was stopped taking a photo but to my surprise I caught him again a little later as we headed for the main road on the way to Berrington. As I overtook I asked if he was going far but just got a grunt in reply so didn't engage in conversation.

Heading back to Condover the lanes were busy again with more people trying to avoid the queue at the lights. Most were taking it steady on the lanes for once. I returned over Lyth Hill again rather than get mixed up with the traffic.

35 miles at 14.3 mph average. It's so nice to have the Raleigh out again.





A favourite view of Caer Caradoc before starting the climb to Folly Bank.









A couple of shots at Cardington.





There are lots of daffodils lining the roads at the moment but this was a good display of them at Cound.





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc again from near Betton Abbots. After taking this pic I turned back to face the road in time to see a chap looking like a middle-manager driving past while swigging from a can of cider. Makes a change from being on the phone I suppose.


----------



## Mike_P (29 Mar 2019)

The Defy obviously sparkled this afternoon, maybe it was because a motor cyclist alongside in a queue of traffic referred to it as a nice bike, but with the wind seemingly largely directionless, nearly always semi cross and semi head it came as a surprise to find 18 Strava PRs. 34.03 miles with 1528ft of climbing at 13.8 mph average.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2019)

Out into the sunshine this morning with no real plan other than to go for a ride.
Within half a mile of home, the sun had gone in and the temperature had dropped a few degrees so i was glad I'd layered up.
Up Coal Road and then Red Hall Lane, getting 3 close passes in under two miles 
The A58, then Whin Moor Lane towards Shadwell. Onto Gateland Lane and a cat was proudly strutting along the road with a present for it's owner in it's mouth - oh dear, poor little bunny! 
Through Shadwell and the climb up to Slaid Hill lights, which changed to green just as I arrived at them - a rare treat. However just as I turned right there was an ambulance blocking the road with the crew attending to a casualty (pedestrian) on the floor and a police officer directing traffic off the road and through an adjacent car park to get round the scene. Hopefully the person is OK.

Down through the dip and up onto Tarn Lane, with the breeze behind me all the way to Scarcroft, where Ling Lane took me back to the A58 and the long downhil run through the village and on to Bardsey. It's a 30 mph limit on here and for once no-one tried to overtake me until the NSL kicked in again after the villages.
Stopped at the lights at the bottom of Rigton Bank (payback for earlier) and on to Collingham.
A dogleg zig zag and out across the river to Linton for the usual ups and downs to the fringes of Wetherby, then through the town and nearly falling victim to a SMIDSY as a car pulled out but he stopped just in time and I had room to get past his front bumper.
Out on the Walton Road and across the A1(M) past the racecourse to Walton, then down the hill to Thorp Arch, where I stopped at All Saints Church for an oaty bar and a pic:





I've stopped here many times before, but never noticed before that the church has a sundial on it's tower instead of the more usual clock! 
Hopefully they'll remember to change it tonight.

Down into the village and over the river, up the other side and the usual wiggle on Main Street before heading for Clifford.
Through there and down the hill into Bramham getting another close pass from a driver who then stopped 100m up the road to let a horse through the biggest gap I've ever seen - no problem them being cautious around the hoss, but lets share that care about a bit eh?
Up the hill and across the A1(M) again, waved through by a very nice Harrogate Bus Co driver and the steady climb alongside Bramham Park.
Straight on at the junction and through the smaller Wothersome Dip, and up the other side, slowly.
More slow grinding up to Jewitt Lane where I turned off and did a triangular loop via Compton and Rigton Green back to almost where I'd turned off earlier.
Along Milner Lane to Thorner, getting passed by a mute group ride 
Out of the village on Carr Lane for the ups, downs and more ups to the A58, along there to Coal Road, up the hill and then local roads to home with a final loop around the block.

*31.44 miles* (50.57 km) in *2h 36m* at an average of just *12.0 mph* with *1,666 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *9.3°C*

Really pleased to get another metric half in, but clearly I need to work on regaining some fitness as it was hard work on the last third of the ride.
Spring has definitely arrived now - flowers on the verges (there seemed to be daffodils everywhere today), lambs in the fields and eventually the sun returned and stayed out for the rest of the ride. 
Not quite shorts weather, but we're getting close.
Even far too many numpty drivers can't spoil that.

And to end, the map:


----------



## gavgav (30 Mar 2019)

I’m up in Wales, for the first time in 2019, as we’ve opened the caravan up for the season. Finally got my March challenge ride in, after a month of not being able to get out on the bike very much.

Awoke to cloud, but the sun soon came out and it was glorious as I set off on what is my favourite bike ride. There was a nip in the air, but very little wind and pleasant in the sunshine.

Down the busy main road to Barmouth, which is never much fun, but the traffic was considerate today, until I almost got to my turn off, where I had 3 cars give close passes around a bend where there are double white lines 

Dropped down to the seafront and enjoyed the fabulous views up the coast.





A few obstacles to contend with, along the promenade, debris that the sea has deposited over the winter and a throng of Japanese tourists who stepped out into my path, necessitating an emergency stop 

Crossed Barmouth Bridge, with great views up the Mawddach estuary.











The next section up the Mawddach Trail is simply heaven, with a mostly flat gravel track, stunning views and quite a few cyclists and walkers out enjoying the sunshine. It’s as dry as I’ve seen the trail, as well, which shows how dry the weather has been over the Winter, up here.

I paused at Dolgellau, for a snack, before beginning the long hard climb up Fford Bodlandeb, to the foothills of Cader Idris. Wound my way up, with the legs not feeling too bad, unfortunately also experiencing an idiot farmer, in his land rover who came barrelling past me, on one of the narrowest sections. I could tell, from the noise behind, that he wasn’t slowing down and so I headed for the ditch, to avoid being knocked off. Absolute utter knob. I was hoping to find him further up the lane, but didn’t, which was probably for the best, as I felt like knocking his block off.

The lovely scenery at one of my favourite places, Cregennan Lakes, thankfully improved my mood again and I paused for lunch in my usual spot.











I enjoyed the steep fast descent to Arthog, but it was quite chilly into what breeze there was





A short fast section out on the main road, before rejoining the Mawddach Trail and back across the now busy Barmouth Bridge, into the Town, where loads of people had arrived to enjoy the sunshine.

Back along the main road, to Dyffryn, which wasn’t fun with a plethora of close passes and cars overtaking me into traffic coming head on. People are just so impatient these days.

33.2 miles at a very slow avg speed of 10.4mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2019)

After a morning geeking at pasqueflower 




I came home, a bite to eat, then out for a ride on my Cube in the sun.
Around Kingston and the Eversdens, feeling a little chilly....
In Haslingfield I was headed toward Harston. But at the bottom of Chapel Hill I did an emergency stop, and decided to go up it from a standing start....?

Idiot.

Through Barrington, past Wimpole, and up Old Wimpole hill. Not been this way for ages. A blast up the A1198 and a turn off in Longstowe for the Gransdens.
In Longstowe there was some new life





Further along I stopped to take a pic of the patch of Wood Anemone 




Which is about 30 feet from my favourite dead tree




And just over the road from the gliding club 





Home through the Gransdens and Bourn.

32 sunny miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2252161174


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2019)

First outing of the year for the Galaxy this afternoon. I couldn't be out for long so went for a blast anti-clockwise round my Acton Burnell loop.

There wasn't too much traffic on the road and with a northerly wind at my back I had a pretty good start to the ride. At Longnor I turned back towards the wind which initially did make quite a difference to the speed but getting down onto the drops helped a lot.

There weren't many cyclists about this afternoon which surprised me a bit (maybe the misty and cold morning put them off?). Of the ones I did encounter I managed to overtake one rider and caught another just before he turned off.

I finished off with a bit of a loop round the village giving 17.5 miles this time at 16.6 mph average. Quite happy with that.

I was too busy riding to take photos.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Mar 2019)

A quick ride late afternoon after listening to the footie...C’mon Leeds United!!!!
A short 19.5 miles on the Tricross with an average of 16 mph, lovely ride.


----------



## roadrash (30 Mar 2019)

Ive managed three separate rides of 12 miles on the road bike this week , Monday , Wednesday and Friday , and no discomfort in my back during or after the rides, things are looking up, and I absolutely love the new roadbike that mrs roadrash bought me for our anniversary


----------



## galaxy (30 Mar 2019)

Working away. So squeezing in a short ride along the Kennet&Avon Canal


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Afternoon off, gorgeous day, so went out on my Epic, love this bike, all the sales and magazine journalism hype is absolutely spot on, it makes me smile even against a head wind..
> The ride back was super fast, tail winds should be made law
> Nice xc ride 16 miles according strava, but its a pain, keeps switching off, but usually recovers after phone powered down.
> I did about 20 miles but it's just showing a straight line home which is not possible as I retraced most of my outward ride..
> ...


I bought an Epic back in 2010, even the old 26ers are fantastic XC bikes.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Mar 2019)

West on a windy Penny Pot on the Defy probably for the last time before the road is repaired again as a sign said it was closed for 3 weeks from next Thursday. Then north on the B6451 across a very quite A59 at Dangerous Corner




Headed west then north west through Thruscross at times with most of the surrounding landscape at a lower level, still windy.




Turned to the north east along Braithwaite Lane, which typically went down hill, round a sharp bend and then upwards




At the end decided not to head north as that road went sharply up a hillside. So south east on a road that often pretty narrow and with pot holes albeit avoidable. One of the better stretches was this downhill section, as normal with a sharp bend at the foot precluding any decent run at the hill beyond




North east on Dairy Lane to the B6451 then through Dace, down to Dacre Banks and on a PR on the sharp short climb into Summerbidge. Thence east on the undulating B6165




Through Burnt Yates and Bedlam to Ripley, then on the Nidderdale Greenway with a PR for the section to Bilton Viaduct




30.63 miles 2068ft climbed Avg 12.2mph


----------



## pjd57 (30 Mar 2019)

a great wee run with our grandson this afternoon.
We hadn't even arrived home from our overnight journey down from Orkney when he asked if we could go out on our bikes.
So we headed to down the canal to the BMX track in Clydebank.
I went on my hybrid so I could do a couple of laps with him.




Had to stop at McDonald's and got to sit outside in the sun.
They don't have McDs on Orkney so when he's in Glasgow it's what he wants.

Lovely afternoon.


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2019)

Still got the undiagnosed click on the BTwin so yesterday afternoon I got out my Dawes Galaxy which hasn't been touched since I went clipless a year ago. It still has toe clips on so I found some old shoes that I used to wear for cycling. I'll have to clean it properly next week but I quickly put some lube on before getting ready. I only had about half an hour free so enjoyed a leisurely ride around Ellenbrook trying to find signs. I also went to the park I'd found when I did lots of walking while I was off the bike. I've decided to take a series of pictures of the trees over 12 months starting from last Autumn. Anyway, I have the family round today so it was the only ride I'll get this weekend and it was just good to be out.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Mar 2019)

Still doing the ABC challenge, so yesterday was E and F, with a loop from Longstanton to Earith and Feb Drayton, taking in St Ives along the way. Today is Gosmire and Ickleford, then breakfast in Hitchin. It's a bit chilly...


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2019)

1st ride in a week for me as i have been off the bike with lurgy , still felt a bit pants so had a steadier shorter ride today 
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2254582632/embed/067014a8d05271747cba155e1b8c26d1a342adbb
'></iframe>


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Mar 2019)

We were all set to go out on the tandem, both in shorts. As I went to close the garage door an icy wind blew round our knees.... “stuff that!”

Back inside, both sat on the edge of the bed putting leg warmers on, Mrs Dave says “I’m going to win!”. So I pulled her leg warmer down her leg.... as she pulled it back up I took her other leg warmer without her seeing, and threw it downstairs! I won

It was cold when we set out. It took me a good 10 minutes to warm up.
Down through Madingley village, Dry Drayton, over the A14 and into Girton. Past the boys house, we’re there later for a mother’s day meal.

Into town down Huntingdon Road and a stop in the market square. Mrs Crochet bought a ball of wool. I waited patiently... I resisted buying a samosa!










Kings Parade was getting busy with tourists 













Out to Trumpington and Shelford then into quieter lanes. Jo wanted to stop to put different lenses in her glasses. As we stopped a Red Kite flew over





Through Newton and Over the A10 at Harston and then a stop at the Moringa Tree cafe in Haslingfield. We sat in the sun and chatted to a local couple who were out cycling, and then a bloke turned up who was scouting a route from Haverhill to Alfreton in Derbyshire. He is doing the scouting over 3 Sunday’s, his 140 mile ride will be around the longest day.

Home via the Eversdens and Caldecote. 33 nippy miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2254692560


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I were a bit bored this afternoon, a little lethargic too and we kept procrastinating about whether to go out or not. In the end we decided to go for a pootle along the N544 to Wantage for a coffee and cake. Just over 9 miles each way lovely tail wind out and a persistent head wind back, not cold though. Mrs P doesn’t like stopping for photos, so just a map today. 






And a photo of a sleeping puppy.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Mar 2019)

Club ride today with the H &DW
We went to Hare Hatch (just outside Twyford)
It was decidedly colder, was glad of the gilet I added at the last minute. The window was from the east, so we had a tailwind on the outward journey, which went via Datchet and Windsor, through Touchen End and Waltham St Lawrence.

It was hard work against the wind on the way home and we took a more southerly route through Ruscombe , Shurlock Row, Binfield and Winkfield Row and through Windsor Great Park

44.6 miles at ave moving speed of 15.8 mph and 1122 feet climbed.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2019)

Time limited this morning, so with just an hour or so it was out of the door and down the hill heading for Barwick Road with an idea to ride out to Aberford and back.

However, after yesterdays SMIDSY in Wetherby I had another, _much_ closer one today.
A car pulled out of a car park turning left in front of me and just as I was pulling on the brakes and thinking "Goodness, this is a bit close", but thinking it would accelerate away, it stopped and indicated to turn right into a side street. 
With no room to go round it on the inside it was full on brakes and I just stopped in time, also managing to unclip and not fall off. I might have sworn at this point and the Garmin subsequently showed a significant spike in my heart rate for some reason.
To the credit of the to the driver, they stopped in the side street and after asking "where did you come from?"  apologised profusely once they realised what they'd done, asking several times if both me and the bike were OK. A genuine mistake then, which I'm sure would have been some comfort to Mrs ND had events turned out differently. 

Anyhow, back on the bike and down to Barwick Road, over Cock Beck and the climb up the hill towards Scholes straight into a surprisingly stiff headwind.
The adrenaline from earlier was no match for this and it was a slog to the top of the hill and I very nearly binned the ride off at that point. I suspect that today might be my slowest time up that hill since I got a road bike.
But being pig headed I turned right at the Coronation Tree and up the hill, before the mile long descent into Barwick - still hampered by that wind.

In Barwick I stopped at the Maypole and turned for home - still a bit shaken up by events and not fancying slogging into the wind for another couple of miles. Back the way I'd come, at least this time with a tail wind on the steady climb towards Scholes, which is almost unheard of.
Down the hill to Cock Beck and still having some time, left and through Manston, stopping by the park gates for a photo to add to the YBIFO a gate thread:




Then grabbing another pic at Christ Church opposite for YBIFO a church thread:




Round to the other entrance to the park and another pic for the YBIFO a memorial thread:





Then back on the bike and up to home on local roads, thankfully without further incident.

*8.7 miles* (14.0 km) in a moving time of *42 mins* at an average of *12.2 mph* with just *403 ft* of climbing.

Not the ride I'd envisaged, but it seems that it really is true that any ride you can walk away from is a good one.
And to take a positive from events, let's hope that one motorist has learned a valuable lesson today.


----------



## Donger (31 Mar 2019)

Went out on the club ride today in my shorts and short-sleeved shirt and gilet. At one point I wondered whether I may have to stop to chip ice off my arms! I'll put that down as a wardrobe miscalculation. A great 41 mile anti-clockwise loop, taking in a section of cycle path through Abbeydale that we have never used before, and then up Fiddler's Hill from Brockworth and past Prinknash Abbey up to Cranham. The climbing just carried on from there, with a sharp left up through Buckholt Woods, before returning via Cranham.

Going through Cranham involved descending the much vaunted "Cranham Wall". When I saw the route, I was pleased that we were descending, and not climbing it. That changed when we started to descend. Long story short, I think I need to have my brakes serviced as the cables appear to have stretched. Even with my brakes on as hard as I could squeeze, and with my knuckles going white, I was still doing 16mph through the village.If anyone or anything had come out into the road in front of me, I was going to have to decide which direction to crash in. Fortunately it didn't happen. What did happen was that, just as I was speeding up again to take as much speed as I could in to the next steep climb, a horse was ridden straight out in front of me forcing me to lose nearly all of my momentum. I exchanged cheery greetings with the rider while secretly resenting every second of the ensuing slow grind up to the Royal William.

After a decent little coffee stop at Painswick Golf Club, we endured a very chilly descent into Painswick, before returning home via Stroud, Stonehouse, Standish and Epney. Had a very surprising sighting of three deer grazing quite casually in a field at Standish (not far from the giant new incinerator) on the way home. I've never seen deer that far away from the Cotswold edge. I do hope they never try to cross the M5. The 41 miles put me right back on target for my annual target of 3,000 miles, as it brought up 750 miles for the year so far. Pleased with that, given I've recently had two weeks off the bike.

My very last day at work tomorrow, so I sense quite a few more bike rides coming up in the coming months. I may start to wander a bit further afield.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## galaxy (31 Mar 2019)

I had a coo;er 20 mile ride. Stopped off at Reading Caravans for a much round then continued on my route. For some reason my bum was feeling it today, bodies way of saying you must ride more. So enjoyable getting out on the bike.


----------



## TigerT (31 Mar 2019)

Another two rides this weekend.

Ride 1 : The Spring weather has definitely arrived and I couldn't wait together out. But unfortunately had things that needed doing on Saturday morning, so it was 11:00 am before I headed out. My legs were a bit tired so I thought I'd head out to Baden for a coffee and see how I felt. I tried a new route, which I like a lot. It keeps to roads but still takes a really direct route. I arrived in Baden and had the normal coffee and cake and decided to do a big loop back home. That takes me out past Baden, then loops around down the other side of some hills and finally rejoins the road I started out on. It was a good ride, but had a headwind for most of the way back and had forgotten just how steep a couple of the hills are at 12% - fortunately they are not too long though!

Ride 2 : I swore today would be a rest day, but the sun was out and I couldn't help myself. First time out this year in short bibs, it felt so much better than my winter rides. I was only planning to go out to the airport and then loop around back home, but got carried away and decided to try another new route. Another climb, this time a long one up to Nürensdorf. Just when you think you must be getting to the top, you go round a corner and it keeps going up! Very nice decent into Winterthur though. Very steep downhill with some tight corners. The front disc was very hot at the bottom. Again a coffee and cake stop before. deciding to take my normal route back via Effretikon and Wangen. One of the nicest rides I've had for a while - A challenging ride out and a casual ride back.

So a total of 132kms for the weekend - taking me to 1080kms at the end of Q1 2019. Very happy with that- Well over double the distance at this time last year.

Here's a couple of photos and the maps



On the way out of the woods at Wangen


Taking a short break in the sun


Saturday's Map


Sunday's map


----------



## Milzy (31 Mar 2019)

24 miles was going to be 35 but after caught in road closures & the wind was fairly annoying I cut it short to live to fight another day.


----------



## Mr Celine (31 Mar 2019)

Friday night I did a familiar loop to bag three village signs, photos in the OCD villages and towns thread. 

Today I went for an O and decided to brave the A68 again. It being a Sunday there weren't any wagons and this particular stretch is straight, open and reasonably wide so although busy with fast traffic there were no dangerous passes. 

Turning off the A68 I stopped at this rather over-signposted junction. Oxton has a population of about 100, the other destinations about 5 each!!





My O for the ABC / OCD thread - 





I then took a loop up in to the Lammermuir on a road I'd never been on before. Very remote looking but less than 20 miles from the middle of Edinburgh. 





I stopped again at this rather aggressively trimmed hedge. 





Another week and the bank on the other side of the burn will be a blaze of yellow. 

Back on familiar routes the view to the north east, the Lammermuir on the horizon with Dirrington Great Law centre right. 





I've driven and ridden past this field entrance hundreds of times but never before noticed the sign pointing to a standing stone. 





Apparently there used to be a cottage here called Standing Stone. The legend, which I've just looked up on the interweb, is - 

'When Stannin'-Stane hears the cock craw,
It wheels about, and faces Gordon Law.

No sign of any recent spinning, it looks well fixed. 

Today's map -





42 miles @ 13.8 mph, 905m upness.


----------



## Mike_P (31 Mar 2019)

Up the resurfaced Cornwall Road climb this afternoon on the Defy, nice smooth tarmac for a change making the climb that bit easier – annoyingly Strava insists I did not complete any of the segments along it.




From Beckwithshaw turned up Shaw Lane and sought to chase down a cyclist who overtook me before the climb, did not manage to catch him but did record a new PR. At the top turned right onto Briscoe Ridge Lane and then south west on the B6161 turning off to decend through Braythorn




And onto Leathley, always popular for ramblers hence very much a car park




As I climbed Shaw Lane I had noted a cyclist going across the crossroads and he had remained constantly a distance in front. At the junction of the B6161 with the A658 my intention had been to go straight on through Castley but I noticed he was turning left onto the A658 so I followed suit and rapidally caught up and overtook with a cheery Afternoon.




Reaching Huby turned off onto the road to Weeton and Dunkeswick, north on the A61 and then along Swindon Lane to Kirkby Overblow. Again cyclists ahead on the climb into the village to aim at and another PR despite the wind. Back onto the A658 and then along Rudding Lane where the lights on the narrow bridge co-operated




However, the TTLs at the top of the following climb did not.
30.04 miles 2054ft climbed, avg 12.4mph.


----------



## mjr (1 Apr 2019)

galaxy said:


> I had a coo;er 20 mile ride. Stopped off at Reading Caravans for a much round then [...]


What were they reading? (sorry)

Quick loop this morning, hoping to buy honey and spot any tulip fields around the neighbouring village. Failed on the honey. Noticed this bamboo which seems to have got a bit big in Water Lane:





I did spot the tulip fields, but they're a long way from the road again. No public access and too far for my little camera's zoom:





That last picture was from School Lane, which is a "Restricted Byway" rather than a bridleway, but the restriction seems to be no motor vehicles. I don't understand  But it's not in too bad nick for a sand/stone road, as long as you avoid the edges of tractor tyre tracks. Still decidedly 10mph max stuff unless you're into extreme stone road riding, though.


----------



## gavgav (1 Apr 2019)

Monday is normally food shopping evening, but when the weather is as gorgeously sunny and warm as today, I binned that off to later in the week, when the cold returns and made the most of the lighter evenings with a ride on the Carbon.

Just my short route around Shrewsbury, really pleasant ride, plenty of people out on bikes also enjoying the fine sunshine. It’s so nice to see this type of evening back again, after the Winter.

12.9 miles at 12.4mph avg.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Apr 2019)

A rare blat on the 1995 M500 today. The old girl needs a bit of fresh air every few months!




I always miss the road bike after about 5 miles. Legs arms and back all hurt more. Maybe its the 20 odd year difference in bikes or just body position. Stupid flat pedals and bars and daft fat tyres. Aside from that plenty of welsh countryside to gawp at and great weather, been lucky recently since those freezing Jan/Feb outings
(remember them?


----------



## 3narf (1 Apr 2019)

I put some effort in today, on my Cannondale for the first time since moving to Tetbury in December. 18mph avg over 18 miles, wish I could do it over 50 miles...


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Just six miles for me today, via Downham Common, Lawn Lane and Downham Hythe. But Wiggy #1, the Rouen, stayed at home for a change.

This ride was my first outing on Wiggy #2, the Chartres, and my first ride with disc brakes and a triple chainring. Gave the bike a little workout - a tricky climb, a couple of false flats, a steep descent, some poor road surfaces, a junction or three. A few minor blips along the way, with some future fettling required - prior to my buying it, the bike hadn't been ridden for a year.

Was good to get out in the early evening sunshine. And I think I'm going to enjoy this bike once it's set up to my taste.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2019)

Yesterday was a spontaneous ride, hence lack of pictures. I'd planned on a longer commute after work, but then remembered I need to get a can of spray paint to make the Ugly Bike acceptable in civilised society. This would mean going to the art wholesalers way over yonder in a village called Stetten, so I planned a route.

Then my colleague turned up on his bike, a carbon hardtail: it was his day off but he needed to correct something before riding. I suggested we could ride to the art shop together as he was planning to ride in that direction anyway. As my bike was at a tram stop at the edge of the city we agreed to meet there. (marked with a 'Stop' sign on the map)

He then cycled up the hill to the tram stop, a cool 200m climb. On 2 bar knobbly tyres.

I caught the tram up the hill after work, and we rode through Degerloch (top centre), then south on traffic free trails he knows well to Fasananhof, a place apparently designed and built at great expense to make everyone feel grateful for living somewhere else. After this we had a short climb through fields to Leinfelden, (or possibly Echterdingen, I always get them mixed up) and found that when the railway line was converted to a metro and put underground, the track bed was made into a cycle/walking trail, so we had a straight route to a thoroughly ugly but mercifully small industrial estate, then more fields to another industrial estate where the Most Dangerous Shop In the World is located.

I was very disciplined and only came out with the spray can I went in for.

Now rattling nicely on bumps, we went back to Leinfelden or Echterdingen, and found the traffic free road back around the exhibition centre. There is, or rather was, a cycleway through the middle, of the exhiibition centre but recently they decided they need it for more important things like parking diggers for a building site. Of course they didn't actually tell us this in advance, just put a fence across it. Fine, we will take our bikes and lack of spending money elsewhere.

We zigzagged through pretty villages and along the valley that leads to my village, then zigzagged again to avoid the 20% Scary Hill Of Doom up and out of the valley, and rolled back down to my apartment, where my colleague filled his water bottles and I forced him to do a test ride on the Bakfiets before letting him continue to the next town and a greek restaurant he wanted to visit.

That was yesterday evening and he still hasn't come into work yet. I hope I didn't wear him out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Apr 2019)

Two rides to report on:

*Yesterday* I joined my brother for another of his cycle commutes and took the opportunity to take the Raleigh for the first proper ride with the new B17N saddle. The ride into town was quite pleasant then after parting from Doug I doubled back through the Quarry and headed out of town along the riverside path followed by a roundabout route along the cyclepaths of Heathgates to avoid the rough bit of the canal path.

The wind was from an againsterly direction for this trip but despite that I was making good progress and liking the saddle which feels good straight after setting up and I know will get better as it breaks in. With the Team Pro that was on previously it took numerous rides and _lots _of tinkering with setup before I could get it feeling acceptable.

A pleasantly uneventful ride took me through Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Cound, Acton Burnell and Longnor where I finally found the tailwind and enjoyed a brisk pace to Condover where I got baulked by a tractor driver pulling out in front of me. While getting back up to speed after this little moment I was overtaken by a faster rider and was tempted to give chase. I kept up reasonably well as far as the A49 where he got a gap in the traffic and I had to wait my turn. Good fun and it shows up another benefit of the saddle change in that I was able to push on quite hard without feeling like I was going to strain anything.

30.6 miles at 14.2 mph average.

*Today *I wasn't expecting to get out but a weather window became available between the early morning rain and the heavy showers expected from about midday so I went for it. Since the roads were wet and I knew that the lanes would be muddy I used the knockabout bike, which feels so sluggish after using the Raleigh yesterday, forcing me to take things at a more relaxed pace.

The route was fairly unimaginative being one of my regular loops but I did vary it very slightly towards the end: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Berrington (via the A458), Allfield and back via Lyth Hill.

It was quite cold out with a biting wind but the sun did break through making it a little more pleasant than it could have been and the leaves coming out on the hedges does make it look like spring is arriving. I was flagging a bit by Cound and, after the great rides recently on both the Raleigh and the Dawes, was realising that the riding position on this bike is not all it's cracked up to be. I had quite a few stops in the last few miles to try and undo the changes I'd made back in the autumn and will have to see how it goes the next few rides.

23.7 miles at 12.5 mph average.

Only a few phone pics from today:




Near Ryton early in the ride, the rainclouds are drifting away and blue sky is appearing over the Long Mynd.





Blossom in the hedges near Longnor. I think it's blackthorn as it's still a little early for hawthorn.





View of the Wrekin from near Harnage


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 460521
> 
> View of the Wrekin from near Harnage



Memories of family hiolidays come flooding back. Thanks for that...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> ...so we had a straight route to a thoroughly ugly but mercifully small industrial estate, then more fields to another industrial estate where the Most Dangerous Shop In the World is located...



I dunno... I know a few places like that...


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2019)

Just a short 10 mile ride to/from market today. It started drizzling as I left so I donned 3/4 waterproof gear, abandoning the lower legs and feet to the rain.

Uneventful on the way in apart from one utter moron who decided a blind right 90° bend was a good place to overtake - I think many people forget that bit is two-way traffic with the one-way only starting 100m after the corner. Fortunately nothing had left the few buildings or the quay car park so they got away with it.

Parked in town to pop into the supermarket for the last few tins and so on. Went to use some of the undercover parking only to discover that they've moved it again, halved it in size again and now it's in a U-shape dip so I can't park my bike without it falling over! Three other bikes there, all more or less fallen.  Locked mine to railings instead.

On the way out of town, I was crossing the last carriageway when two hard-hat wearers in big hi-vis waterproofs were walking the other way. So I didn't cross. They crossed to me. One had "Suffolk Highways" on his jacket and the other "Kier". I know that Kier consult for Highways England, whose interchange we were standing by, so I asked them what they were doing. 

Sure enough, they were looking at walking and cycling improvements which could result from the nearby housing developments. So I asked if I could walk back with them with my bike, highlighting the current layout's flaws, and they agreed. Took pictures, even. They'd already spotted about half the flaws on their walkabout. They wanted to know about some land ownership, but it's not come up for planning permission in the last 20 years, so I didn't know. I offered to send them the 2012-2016 cycle counter data which I have and they weren't aware of. Oh and they'd parked in a supermarket car park that I know is a complete pig to reach on foot with the current rubbish crossings layout. So we'll see what they come up with.

If you want cycling infrastructure fixed, it's often worth asking such suspicious-looking characters what they're up to 

Then home again, in the pelting rain. I like having all-weather clothes. My phone, however, is not all-weather, so no photos from me today.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Apr 2019)

After a dry until I got home ride yesterday, my luck did`nt hold out today. I thought that I`d do the same 23 mile route as yesterday only in reverse to vary it ! The skies had`nt been too bad throughout the morning and although there were some darker clouds about I thought that I`d be lucky. So at 2.00 I headed to Stowupland and then onto Haughley. It started to rain just as the barrier came down at the level crossing, hurry up I said to myself, this is no joke. The rain soon turned to sleet and then hail but I had an idea. About 3/4 of a mile away the road went under the A14 so the flyover would create a dry haven, it did. It is not often I thank the A14 for anything ! I forgotten what stinging hail feels like. It eased after about 5 mins and I was on my way again and it was looking brighter but by now the damage was done, the roads were soaking. I did think about cutting the ride short but as it was brightening I thought I might as well continue. The sun did come out at Buxhall and the church there as well as Great Finborough church looked lovely in the sunshine especially with the black sky behind which I`d been underneath a little time earlier. The road back to Combs was very wet and I guess it was worse there than what I had. My feet were quite wet when I got back, the overshoes are not waterproof but hey, I enjoyed the ride. The only thing that hurt was my pride as I`d taken out my carbon bike (no mudguards and hence a wet bottom and back). I guess that in April we must expect showers !!


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Apr 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> After a dry until I got home ride yesterday, my luck did`nt hold out today. I thought that I`d do the same 23 mile route as yesterday only in reverse to vary it ! The skies had`nt been too bad throughout the morning and although there were some darker clouds about I thought that I`d be lucky. So at 2.00 I headed to Stowupland and then onto Haughley. It started to rain just as the barrier came down at the level crossing, hurry up I said to myself, this is no joke. The rain soon turned to sleet and then hail but I had an idea. About 3/4 of a mile away the road went under the A14 so the flyover would create a dry haven, it did. It is not often I thank the A14 for anything ! I forgotten what stinging hail feels like. It eased after about 5 mins and I was on my way again and it was looking brighter but by now the damage was done, the roads were soaking. I did think about cutting the ride short but as it was brightening I thought I might as well continue. The sun did come out at Buxhall and the church there as well as Great Finborough church looked lovely in the sunshine especially with the black sky behind which I`d been underneath a little time earlier. The road back to Combs was very wet and I guess it was worse there than what I had. My feet were quite wet when I got back, the overshoes are not waterproof but hey, I enjoyed the ride. The only thing that hurt was my pride as I`d taken out my carbon bike (no mudguards and hence a wet bottom and back). I guess that in April we must expect showers !!


I doff my hat to you...I bottled it today.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Two rides today - the first because I needed to get out, and the second was a fettling bimble that sort of turned into a proper ride... 

This morning I hopped onto Wiggy #2, the Chartres, for what is my basic ride these days - to Littleport and back via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane, with an extra loop around Parson's Lane. It was pretty grey and overcast, there was rain in the air, but it never really amounted to much. Second half of the ride was rather ouchie as I was riding the bike on a saddle that doesn't quite suit me (sore bum, numb hands), but it was good to get out nonetheless.

Hadn't intended on going out again today, but five minutes after I walked in through the door, the saddle I'd ordered for the Chartres turned up. So of course that meant swapping saddles, then going for a bimble at tea time to sort out the up/down/fore/aft thing. The right saddle really made a difference.

I set out via O Furlong to Pymoor, intending to complete the loop that takes me back via Mill Hill and Downham proper, adding a few stops to tweak the saddle. But by the time I got to Corker's Crisps, I was thinking that I didn't particularly fancy Mill Hill - the Chartres, with rack and guards fitted, is 3kg heavier than the Rouen roadie. So instead, I took a right turn down Adventurer's Drove and rode to Oxlode instead. I haven't been down that way on a bike in ages, as the road surface isn't suitable for skinny tyres, but the hybrid took it in its stride. At Oxlode I did an about turn and rode back the way I'd come. And I found out that the speed trap in Pymoor will register a bicycle - I went past at the stellar speed of 9 mph! (The one in Littleport won't register bikes.)

Was lovely being out in the afternoon sunshine, with blossom in the hedgerows, a carpet of grape hyacinth in one place which looked stunning, birdsong, big fen skies with rain clouds on the horizon... Tired legs were definitely a factor on the way home, as my derriere began to hurt again.

Think it was about 20 miles in total, and on a heavier bike, I'm not half feeling it right now...


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> After a dry until I got home ride yesterday, my luck did`nt hold out today. I thought that I`d do the same 23 mile route as yesterday only in reverse to vary it ! The skies had`nt been too bad throughout the morning and although there were some darker clouds about I thought that I`d be lucky. So at 2.00 I headed to Stowupland and then onto Haughley. It started to rain just as the barrier came down at the level crossing, hurry up I said to myself, this is no joke. The rain soon turned to sleet and then hail but I had an idea. About 3/4 of a mile away the road went under the A14 so the flyover would create a dry haven, it did. It is not often I thank the A14 for anything ! I forgotten what stinging hail feels like. It eased after about 5 mins and I was on my way again and it was looking brighter but by now the damage was done, the roads were soaking. I did think about cutting the ride short but as it was brightening I thought I might as well continue. The sun did come out at Buxhall and the church there as well as Great Finborough church looked lovely in the sunshine especially with the black sky behind which I`d been underneath a little time earlier. The road back to Combs was very wet and I guess it was worse there than what I had. My feet were quite wet when I got back, the overshoes are not waterproof but hey, I enjoyed the ride. The only thing that hurt was my pride as I`d taken out my carbon bike (no mudguards and hence a wet bottom and back). I guess that in April we must expect showers !!


I take it you've heard about the accidents on the A14 in that area while you were hiding under it 

https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/delays-on-a12-and-a14-after-multivehicle-crash-1-5976196

Kudos for going out in those conditions as I'd have been checking the rain radar and probably bee making indoor plans based on the results.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I take it you've heard about the accidents on the A14 in that area while you were hiding under it
> 
> https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/delays-on-a12-and-a14-after-multivehicle-crash-1-5976196
> 
> Kudos for going out in those conditions as I'd have been checking the rain radar and probably bee making indoor plans based on the results.


When I was was under the A14 the traffic was flowing so I kind of guess the accident happened shortly afterwards. Knowing the usual standard of driving these days they were driving too fast for the conditions. IMO. I just hope no one was injured.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2019)

Well just had my first ride for almost 2 weeks only about half a mile but they all add up .


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2019)

Quick ride today to check on some byways in a neighbouring parish that I'd not ridden for a while, just to get me my daily exercise when I'd been working from home.

Sadly, they're in a bad way: over the winter, some naughty person has put up a couple of misleading signs ("no through road" when people walking and cycling can still get through, plus a 5mph speed limit sign when there's no such limit), while a couple of other byways have damaged or missing waymarkers. I've reported the various problems, which sucked up some time.

On the plus side, I did manage to get a picture of my bike on an unusual bridge:


mjr said:


> View attachment 460782
> 
> Yes, that's a Christmas tree. Yes, it's growing out of the bridge. Reverse angle:
> View attachment 460783


----------



## galaxy (5 Apr 2019)

A day free yesterday. Wind, rain,sleet and snow. Spent some time in the Garage cleaned and serviced 4 bikes.


----------



## Donger (5 Apr 2019)

My first bike ride since my release (no, I've not been in E Wing at her Maj's pleasure, I'm on leave working out my notice, having finally left the rat race). Rather good it was too. 31 miles pottering about the lanes South of Gloucester, turning down every little side road that I normally ignore. You can do that when you have all the time in the world. Mrs Donger is still working for the moment, so I shall never again have a set time to get back home by on my weekday rides.

I nipped in to my LBS yesterday, and the guy kindly adjusted my brakes for me for no charge. That was a result. I'm set up for a bit more cycling over the next few days now...... so long as the weather behaves itself.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 8mph (5 Apr 2019)

Today I was in Dorset, so I took a short detour and found Blissford Hill, which has a maximum gradient of 25%. 
Described as a "wall", it's actually a very short ride, I drove up afterwards and it took about 6 seconds from the start of the steep bit to the brow of the hill. I did 7 runs and called it a day.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (5 Apr 2019)

Donger said:


> My first bike ride since my release (no, I've not been in E Wing at her Maj's pleasure, I'm on leave working out my notice, having finally left the rat race). Rather good it was too. 31 miles pottering about the lanes South of Gloucester, turning down every little side road that I normally ignore. You can do that when you have all the time in the world. Mrs Donger is still working for the moment, so I shall never again have a set time to get back home by on my weekday rides.
> 
> I nipped in to my LBS yesterday, and the guy kindly adjusted my brakes for me for no charge. That was a result. I'm set up for a bit more cycling over the next few days now...... so long as the weather behaves itself.
> Cheers, _Donger._


Is`nt it wonderful getting out of the rat race, the stress gets worse as you get older. When I was at work I went out for 5 mile rides some lunchtime just to get away from the place, I only had 30mins lunch. Once a week I would get an hour but that was my late shift so I`d get perhaps a 12 mile ride in. Now however it is wonderful, I just pick the time, the weather and other commitments permitting. I still like to be back at a certain time as my wife worries because of traffic. Enjoy your new found time, it will pass faster than when you were at work, I`am sure.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Had to go and pick something up from the post office depot in Ely, so figured that I could just as well use Wiggy #2, the Chartres, as I wanted to do a post-fettling ride to see if the work I did helped. Or not... 

So a 10-ish mile ride into Ely and back, via Downham Common, California, the drag up to Orwell Pit, over the A10 and along the Prickwillow Road to Cresswell's Lane. Came back via the centre of town, past Bray's Lane and down Newnham Street, then retraced my wheel tracks. Was a tad blustery out there this afternoon, but even allowing for a heavier bike, the Chartres munched the terrain like a pro.

Had to stop on the way out to raise the saddle a smidge - the cockpit is 95% where I want it now, and the fettling I did yesterday on the rear gears has them working like a dream. 

Happy Reynard.  This bike is just the ticket for this sort of thing, it's everything I wanted it to be.  Plus they were admiring it in the post office.  A big thanks to @wanda2010 for letting me give it a home.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2019)

Only a mile today as still taking it gently on the bike but it was nice to get bum on the saddle time again , might try a bit further in the morning but will see


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Apr 2019)

Today wanted to join Freewheel North for their longer Friday ride.
I was looking forward to it, I'm not often off on a Friday, their routes are cracking.
I missed them, because they changed the starting time to summer hours and I didn't know 
Never mind, went for a wee ride myself exploring a part of town I'm not familiar with.
Along the Clyde then under the Clyde!
We have a pedestrian/cyclist tunnel that goes under the River, from the West end to the South side: it a bit ... ahem ... dingy, but it serves its purpose.
The southbound exit for bikes:





I landed in Govan, not a place I ride to very often, while the wind had fairly picked up.
Retracing my way to the riverbank was a battle, the route is flat but it felt like climbing a long hill because of the wind.
I discovered a previously unknown landmark, the "Stones of Govan", clearly signposted but inaccessible for some construction works.
What I did get to see is the view of the Riverside Museum from the back, the Tall Ship anchored in front of it.








A couple of miles on road (the cycle path south of the Clyde has not been completed yet), then I was at the Science Centre/Imax Complex:










From there to home it was a struggle against the wind, my face is sore now!


----------



## Old jon (6 Apr 2019)

More than a like, them is good pics!


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Apr 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I landed in Govan, not a place I ride to very often....


Appropriately coloured bike to avoid upsetting the natives.


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Apr 2019)

Friday after w*rk ride. A new pair of winter longs had arrived in the post which seemed to have brought the sun out for a bit, but it was still cold enough to try them out. The summer bike is back on road so it was time to see how well it goes up hill. I set out west aided by a stiff easterly tailwind for the Swire, Selkirkshire's version of Alpe d'Huez. I climbed through the snow line as I reached the summit. 






Looking back the way to the north. There was six inches of snow here on Wednesday!






Note to self. Polishing the frame with Mr Sheen and forgetting to clean the brake tracks afterwards is an interesting way of getting fast Strava times on downhill segments. 

Fortunately the easterly wind had abated slightly on the way home. 
The map etc





29.7 miles @ 14.9mph 556m up and down.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Apr 2019)

Last night we left the car at my work. We went to a Cambridge literary festival thing with Tracy Thorn from Everything but the girl, then we were supposed to go and see Half man half biscuit but it was cancelled due to band member illness. So we had a few drinks... not too many.

Out on the tandem, by heck the wind was icy. Not strong, but really cold!

Before we got to Toft we’d seen our first Swallow of 2019 flying low over the fields. On through Kingston and the Eversdens, then up over Chapel Hill from Haslingfield to Barrington. Our fastest decent, but still only 337th on Strava!

Interestingly, Jo recorded a higher speed than me despite being on the same bike?!

Through Fowlmere and Thriplow and into Shelford where we had words with a driver who gave us a stupid close pass on a blind bend.

From Grantchester we went through the lanes, the quiet way into town. Middleton Cottage is where the car was. There is a lovely old cherry tree in the garden. I couldn’t resist a pic of it and the bike...





The building in the background is Ridley Hall college, it’s an ecclesiastical college. You see a lot of young, dog collared vicars cycling around Cambridge.

25 cold miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2268604585/


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Apr 2019)

First ride today on my new (second hand) single speed. I’ve been fixing this bike up with new mini v brakes which are excellent, new tyres, saddle, bar tape and a thorough clean, T Cut and polish. I’m delighted with it, really enjoyed riding single speed, the bike is so silent.
19.6 miles with an average of 16.1 mph, lovely ride.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (6 Apr 2019)

After two days rest from cycling ( due to other commitments) I was eager to try a new route or at least part of it was. It can be a bit boring going over the same ground but then I do tend to cycle without too much traffic. I set off down to Combs Ford and then out past Stowmarket Golf club and then onto Buxhall (part of usual route). At Buxhall instead of turning to Rattlesden I headed towards Hitcham on a very quiet road. I have cycled this road about 20 odd years ago when I lived at Hadleigh. This road runs virtually parallel to the much busier B1115 which claimed a cyclist`s life a year or so back, at least the lorry that hit him from behind did. The road ends up via Dale Road at Hitcham and then I took a right to Brettenham , where the River Brett rises. If the sun had been out it would have been lovely but instead it a was grey murk as Carol the weather girl would say and also feeling chilly at 7oC with a 9mph NE breeze. The route is fairly flat and I passed Buckenham private school and then through Brettenham and across High Town Green ( where did they get that name from ? no town, no green (that I could see) but I will give them their due,
View attachment 461072
it was High ! Continuing on and past the 447th Bomb Group Memorial ( next time I will take a camera) and eventually turning east to Rattlesden and then following the same road as the outward journey. All in all it was 24.8 mile and I had told the wife I`d be home about 11.20 and it was 11.20 when I raised the garage door. A good ride and I did`nt get wet this time, like Wednesday.
As a foot note what lovely road and place names we have. As already mentioned High Town Green and I saw Buggs Lane, Louise Lane, Baby Lane, Hares Road, Top Road and I take it there is a Bottom Road ? There were probably more. I will have to sniff out the most obsure or insensible. A good round to have in Pointless !


----------



## Shearwater Missile (6 Apr 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 461054
> View attachment 461055
> View attachment 461056
> 
> ...


I like the silent bit. My bike is silent, it`s just me that is`nt. I like the look of the bike, a bit different.


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2019)

Ok went to Otley 23 miles.Shorts,oh boy that was a mistake,other cyclists out long bibs.So i got to Bramhope and stopped,turned off the phone and was going back home.But no i plodded on and got to Otley.It's the first time i have not smiled when i got to the Welcome to Otley stone.So a couple of lattes,a pie in memory of Vernon and a tootle back,with cycling app on.Home and tried to download to Strava,taken to a page to pay.£2-49 i already have a Strava page,but this app has hardly used any of the battery,but as i continued to find info how to pay,up comes a warning telling me not safe don't give out details.Shame about that it seemed a good app,so now i have removed it and the search goes on.Not a bad ride bit cool but averaged 11.6mph.


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

Yesterday was my longest ride since last September! I did 52 miles.
Very slow in horrible headwinds on the way out. Taking lots of photos, including several for the various photo challenges on here, were great excuses for stopping for a break from the relentless wind - I have windburn.

Waugh Brow Farm was closed but luckily the Barnshaw Smithy - between Knutsford and Ashley, were open and their coffee was very good. The bacon barm and their coconut, lemon and blueberry cake was also good.




I reversed my route so that I went through Irlam,




Knutsford, Lowton and Mosley Common in alphabetical order for the ABC challenge.
Unfortunately, where the cycle path on the Cadishead Way runs out, I was just about to join the road when I noticed that one of the lanes was coned off and I didn't want to be close passed by traffic that coudn't get passed, so I did a loop back through Hollins Green where I often pass this lovely pub with a marker for the End to End LEJOG JOGLE




and round Dam Lane where I was able to approach Warburton Bridge from the opposite direction.
I also took the time to investigate some of the interesting features I passed. I do like reading the boards that explain the historical information about what you are looking at.
Just off the Cadishead Way is this board for this sculpture on the roundabout that I had never known before.









In Knutsford I learnt about the old market hall,




and watched some planes.





It was so lovely to get out onto the country lanes and see the lambs in the fields, the spring flowers in the hedgerows, the deer in Tatton Park and just admire enjoy the views.




From Lymm, taking the route to Tatton Park via Rostherne, I mostly had the lanes to myself.
It was somewhat quicker on the way home, in fact, with the wind behind me and all junctions clear or on green, on leaving the cafe I didn't stop pedaling all the way through Ashley and Dunham until the just before Warburton Bridge where I caught up with the beginning of the queue of traffic. So I had a quick stop at the bus stop to have some of the chocolate brownie I'd bought at the cafe.
Then it was a quick wriggle past the cars, sprint (don't forget the wind was behind me and I had a sugar rush from the brownie) up the bridge and zoom down to the lights, just getting through before they changed. I soon turned off to go through Hollins Green again to avoid the traffic. At Glazebrook, the road was quiet and I didn't catch up with the traffic again until I got to Culcheth, but going left to Lowton and onto the path on the A580 meant I avoided any more queues.
Mosley Common was a mining area.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Just a quick utility ride to Littleport via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane to run a couple of errands.

8 cool and blustery miles on Wiggy #1, the Rouen.

On the way home, with a brisk tail wind and a light road bike, I was fair flying. Put a smile on my face, that did...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Apr 2019)

Surprisingly (or not) I have never done a mainstream club ride before. This morning I broke the mould and went out for a few very sociable hours with a local club. (Somer Valley CC)

I think my Audax bike with cavernous saddlebag, long mudflaps and dynamo lighting was a curiosity for most. But apparently it was my disheveled, long hair and adequate beard that they were avoiding looking at. It wasn’t warm enough to wear SPD sandals. That would have caused audible gasps no doubt. I also think I re-educated some ride members with my calorific inhalation abilities and deep love of coffee. I think we all benefited today somehow. 

This is also the first ride in a while where I have left and returned home in daylight hours. It’s also the first in 12 months under 200km. I feel positively squiffy. I’m off for a lie down.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> Home and tried to download to Strava,taken to a page to pay.£2-49 i already have a Strava page,but this app has hardly used any of the battery,but as i continued to find info how to pay,up


 Are you sure it was the genuine Strava app as that is free to use, have it on my android phone.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2019)

The weather was too good to waste today, so I was out early(ish) with a plan to bag a metric half and keep the challenge rides going for another month while the going was good.
While the sun was out it was still chilly, so I was glad I'd layered up. Up Coal Road where the traffic lights have stopped detecting bikes again - and cars too it would seem as we sat there looking at each other...
Anyhow, I was soon underway again and onto Skeltons Lane where I was thrilled to receive my first and second close passes of the morning in under a mile. 
Then down the hill into Thorner - a mile of mainly downhill isn't to be sniffed at, then through the village and the climb up Milner Lane onto the ridge with a bit of reluctance to change into the lowest gears (from the bike, not me - I _never_ need any encouragement to use the lower gears), so that needs a tweak.
Along the ridge and on to Rigton Green, then the normally deserted Bramham Lane between the fields - except this morning it was the busiest I've seen it in a long time with a dog walker and two joggers. Blooming fair weather outdoorists 

A short climb up Jewitt Lane and onto Thorner Lane heading for the lesser Wothersome dip where I gave it full beans into the dip (hitting just over 35 mph) which carried me up the other side without too much effort. Straight on at the junction and the steady drop to the A1(M) bridge at Bramham, the the drop and climb on Paradise Way and onto Aberford Road around the top of the village and onto Toulston Lane back out into the countryside.
Over the county line into North Yorkshire, then a right onto Garnet Lane, over the A659 and then the bridge over the A64, before dropping into Stutton.
Through there, over Cock Beck, and up the otherside onto the A162 with the climb up to Raw Lane, then left for the run down to Ulleskelf.
A scoot through the village and then stopped at Party Central (aka the bus stop) for a breather and an oaty bar and a couple of pics:







Last night was clearly a big night in da 'skelf as the bin was full of Burger King wrappers and beer cans this morning. Rock and roll. 

Anyhow, back on the steel and on towards Church Fenton, past the Airport where someone has crashed into the entrance gates and they are still covered in "Fire Service - Keep Clear" tape. Oh for the happy days when we had a Fire Brigade...
Into the village, getting another close pass (from a driving instructor!  ) and eventually over the railway bridge, dropping down onto the long straight run to Barkston Ash, with the merest hint of a tailwind which is unusual on here to say the least. Through there and back onto the A162 and the long way round to Saxton.
A quick scoot along Main Street and out past the cricket club and Linda's Bench on Coldhill Lane, before dropping onto Copley Lane for the run up to Lotherton Gates. A quick left / right there saw me on the road to Aberford, which drops down into the village.
Back out of there on the roller coaster of Cattle Lane, dropping down to the bridge over Cock Beck, before the climb up into Barwick, followed by yet more up towards Scholes before the drop down Leeds Road, up the other side and then local roads to home.

*33.09 miles* (53.25 km) in *2h 39m* at a steady *12.5 mph* with *1,548 ft* of ascent and an average temperature of just *7.6°C* despite all that sunshine

Really enjoyed that, despite the efforts of a few too many motorised muppets. 
Good to get the Half Century Challenge ride in the bag for April keeping that rolling, and even better to get home from a ride and not feel entirely done in. Still much to do fitness wise, but it's a start.
Loads of cyclists out today, and who can blame them making the most of the weather? It was noticeable just how many people the sun had brought out today - even just walking about in villages where I've hardly seen anyone for months over the winter.

And to end, the map:


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2019)

First weekend of the month so it must be time for an Imperial century . In the lead up to the weekend I had nothing planned then @tallliman announced he was riding to Northampton to watch the cricket a 50 mile trip . So there and back a perfect imperial . Then @Supersuperleeds came on board and plotted a veloviewer square grabbing ride on the way back which pushed the distance up to a double metric century are well a long day it is . Met at Cossington at 7 rather chilly  and windier than expected . @Supersuperleeds lead through the cycle route through watermead park and abbey park to pick up the traffic free great central way to get south of Leicester . Then in to the rolling countryside of southern Leicestershire into Northamptonshire no big hills but constantly rolling . At Cold Ashby we stopped and consumed some snack at the side of the road . @Supersuperleeds offered me a very squashed double decker but it was still scoffed . Refuelled we pressed on in the next village @tallliman hit a lot hole a suffered an instant puncture . Teamwork soon had us on our way at least I now know who to use my new co2 inflater . On to Northampton . The traffic was quite bad and lots of queues which we filtered past . Found the cricket ground with 10 mins before start of play . Leaving @tallliman me and @Supersuperleeds headed home .The wind now being troublesome we did a couple of there and back route to grab VV squares and the terrain was very much up and down . Then something rare happened @Supersuperleeds asked if I was bothered about doing a 200km ride as he wanted cut it short he is human after all I was quite glad  a quick route plan and we found are selfs in Long Buckby quite a big village so we hunted for a cafe . We were directed by a local to the bakery born and bread which did coffee cakes but also soup we went for parsnip soup with a fresh roll it was very nice .More rolling terrain and a headwind back into southern Leicestershire . At Cosby we parted company leaving me 12 hilly miles back home the legs feeling it glad we cut it short . Home with 111 miles in the bag another month in the challenge and the rare event of me doing more miles than @Supersuperleeds 106 for him . A strange day weather wise chilly to start with with a cold wind which seemed to blow in every direction but enough warmth in the sun to make you feel overdressed at times . A tough but enjoyable ride in great company and its good to see @tallliman regaining his fitness slowly


----------



## Mike_P (6 Apr 2019)

Normal route on the Defy through Ripley to Arkendale, instantly regretted putting on knee length bibs as it was pretty chilly on the first decent of a north facing slope. Thankfully it warmed up afterwards. At Farnham I seemed to have an encounter with one of those muppets that Northern Dave suffers too frequently as one clown overtook on a Z bend forcing a car coming the other way to stop – my bright green socks seem to keep cars well away usually.




Then north west to Staveley where the nice roadside bench had acquired a bottle/can recycling box – flipping useless things that take to the air at the slightess strong wind so I presume this one had escaped rather than being a feature of bench




Suitably fed continued north west through Copgrove where I found what I thought must be the smallest village nameboard in existence but then realising it was nowhere near what you might call the village (or should that be hamlet) centre I think it might have been a Parish boundary marker which would make it a pretty rare sign.




Burton Leonard had a nice display of daffodils to distract from the upward slope of the road.




Reaching Wormald Green I took the only previously uncycled section of road, the A61 down to the junction for Markington. Just my luck it claimed to be a dodgy surface but thankfully it was just a pretty short section where the tarmac had been stripped.




Markington is one of those increasingly rare villages which still has a village shop.




Up Hobb Green Hill and Drovers Hill to Bishop Thornton Crossroads then south east to Ripley down Scarah Bank in my best time but far slower than another cyclist who shot pass; presumably knew the road surface was okay.




From Ripley initially followed the Nidderdale Greenway to its crossing of the A61 then retraced my outbound route through Killinghall; the advantage of using the Greenway initially is with the A61 traffic held at the lights you can clear most of the narrower part of the carriageway before any overtaking occurs. Decided to finish off by going up Oaker Bank, a PR although the last time I tried it the chain jumped off. One of those climbs with false flat around halfway up - this is the upper part




28.72 miles 1478ft climbed Avg 13.6 mph


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Friday after w*rk ride. A new pair of winter longs had arrived in the post which seemed to have brought the sun out for a bit, but it was still cold enough to try them out. The summer bike is back on road so it was time to see how well it goes up hill. I set out west aided by a stiff easterly tailwind for the Swire, Selkirkshire's version of Alpe d'Huez. I climbed through the snow line as I reached the summit.
> 
> View attachment 461014
> 
> ...






You don’t see much white dog crap these days.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2019)

Two rides to report on again.

*Yesterday *the roads were still wet and I knew there would be plenty of mud too so the knockabout bike got a run. I decided to head over Lyth Hill and up to Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Smethcott, Dudgeleyand back via Hollyhurst, Longnor, Condover and the short way back using the main road.

It was overcast, cold and windy out so most of my winter layers were back on and waterproofs were in the bag just in case. The wet weather over the last few days had left its mark in a flood on Lyth Hill that needed to be waded through but the rough track up to the top wasn't too bad as it was possible to ride round all of the puddles. The ride up to Oaks was slow but steady with the wind helping today, which didn't bode too well for later on and sure enough, after Pulverbatch I was riding into it so was slower than usual on this very undulating section.

After Dudgeley and having crossed the A49 to make the turn northwards again I'd been hoping I'd have a good tailwind to help me home but it was much more of an easterly which didn't really help much at all until quite late in the ride. Not too much traffic on the A49 which was good and I got wide passes off a couple of HGVs which is always appreciated.

26.7 miles at 11.8 mph average.





View from Lyth Hill and there is barely any snow to be seen the day after the hills were white over.




En route to Wilderley and it was every bit as cold and damp feeling as it looks in the photo.





Looking up at Caer Caradoc from the bridge over the railway near All Stretton.

-----------------------------------------------

*Today *it was much nicer out. There was sunshine and although you wouldn't exactly call it warm, it was fairly pleasant. I wasn't able to get a ride in until the afternoon and grabbed the knockabout bike again simply because it was convenient.

I thought I'd head for Cardington today and headed over Lyth Hill again to Condover, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Harnage Grange, Cound Moor, Acton Pigott, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and back the short way again.

Having crossed Lyth Hill I discover that in the few days since I last rode this particular lane the oilseed rape crop has grown enough at the A49 junction that visibility is now poor. Drat - that makes it awkward coming this way for a while.

Condover to Folly Bank was pretty pleasant, easy riding. I found myself following fairly fresh tracks left by some other cyclists but didn't catch sight of them until the junction just before Hollyhurst where they'd paused for a moment. They were going in my direction but I wasn't going to try chasing them up the Folly Bank climb on my heaviest bike. On my way up the hill I passed a dog walker who said I was "Going really well on such a nasty climb".

Cardington looked as pretty as ever but then my progress slowed as I'd found the headwind. Not as bad as yesterday but it still hindered a bit for a few miles as far as the junction near Harley where I doubled back towards Harnage Grange. The long straight towards Cound Moor was aligned just right to get the best of the tailwind and I got on quite well here apart from having to pause for a motorist who, rather than slow down when they saw me, decided to bounce along the grass verge in a slightly scary way.

For a change I decided to take the lane to Acton Pigott, then Acton Burnell. I pushed the bike over the footbridge rather than risking the ford that I know hides a very damaged road surface under the water. I then had the lanes to myself afterwards.

I got overtaken by a TVR Chimera just after Pitchford (waited for a good spot and gave plenty of room) and enjoyed a nice stress-free run the rest of the way home, sadly without much wind assistance.

Quite a few other cyclists out today and quite a few walkers as well. 

33.6 miles at 13 mph average.





A much more spring-like view from Lyth Hill this time.





Lots of lambs in the fields.





Taking a break at the top of the Folly Bank climb. For those who haven't seen it before, the bench is in memory of Graham Bufton who was a four times British national cycling champion, sadly taken before his time in a crash.





At Cardington.





Now that looks like Spring. Taken near Harnage Grange.


----------



## roadrash (6 Apr 2019)

A 15 mile ride for me earlier today, through wigan, billinge, orrell, garswood and ashton, I will up the mileage bit by bit because once again I am pleased to report no back pain during or after riding the road bike . I even threw in a few hills , well what most on here would probably call gentle inclines...


----------



## TigerT (6 Apr 2019)

Today was only meant to be a Test Ride but ended up being longer.

This morning I finally got around to cleaning my old Roubaix, which I‘d been using as my Winter bike. Cleaned the Chain, cassette, braking surfaces and brakes and gave it a wash. So then it was time for a test ride.

I only intended to do my 13km circuit, just to make sure everything was ok, but got a bit carried away and rode over to Baden and back via my latest new route so ended up doing about 50km with a coffee and cake stop in the middle.

I have a long ride planned for tomorrow with a friend so when I got back I cleaned the chain and cassette on my Trek Emonda ready for that. Also took that for a test ride, but this time, I did keep to my local loop.

So quite a good day today, hopefully the legs are good again by the morning!



The Roubaix looking nice for a change!


----------



## iancity (6 Apr 2019)

Well have not been out as much as I would have liked, poor weather conditions and not feeling great have seen to that.
So, was nice to get out for a gentle pootle today. Enjoying taking photos with my new camera, until I got home and tried to upload them, camrea's knackered! Had it 1 day over the Amazon return, rang them up tho and the helpful women explained nothing was a problem and authorised a refund anyway - good service, and I have always found that with Amazon.
So, search for a different travel compact camera to take on the bike with me continues.
Fortunately even though the screen is kaput, the pictures I had taken during the ride were salvageable...


----------



## Donger (7 Apr 2019)

42 miles today on the club's social ride. Fine weather, great company, nice café stop at the yurt in the grounds of Berkeley Castle. And all done on No.2 bike as it was a nice flat ride, not involving any big descents, so I was happy to go with rim brakes. A lovely ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Apr 2019)

Another outing for me this morning. Once again my brother is working so I joined him on his commute to give a bit of company. I used the Raleigh which was a pleasure after the Hawk on the last couple of rides.

The trip into town was fine until we got to the Quarry where it looks like the Sunday junior park run is a regular thing and there is also a dog show on today so we had to negotiate our way past all the people arriving to set up.

After parting from Doug I thought I'd avoid going back through the crowds and headed along Smithfield Road with the intention of dropping into Castlefields and going out of town that way. Unfortunately I discover that Cross Street is closed for work on the railway bridges and they are not letting anyone through. I could have walked round the block (couldn't ride as it's a busy one-way system) but decided to walk back as far as the junction by the station and go a different way instead.

Leaving town via the English Bridge I skirted past the Abbey and over the Castle Walk footbridge, along Sydney Avenue, up to Heathgates and along Sundorne Road to finally join the old canal path at Pimley Manor en route to Uffington and Upton Magna. After that I headed for Withington and Walcot (taking the slightly longer way), then Uppington, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back home along the direct route.

There were lots of other riders out today which was nice to see and it was quite fun to be the one doing the overtaking in a few cases. I did get surprised later in the ride when I couldn't catch a rider on a mountain bike who was going pretty well. I only overtook in the end because he chose to ride along the verge rather than braving the short section of the A49.

Exactly 36 miles this trip at 13.9mph average.

Weather was rather chilly and overcast which meant I couldn't find the enthusiasm for taking photos and only snapped a couple:





View from Castle Walk footbridge.





Upton Magna.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Apr 2019)

I’ve gone and done something a bit weird. I’ve only gone and joined the local club haven’t I? Now I belong to an Audax club AND a mainstream club! I’ve had to be sociable for two days on the trot. No small talk. Just bike talk and decent, gritty life talk. I don’t know what I'm thinking. But even weirder: I think I quite liked the company.

Oh, there was another ride which went out today which I joined. Out to Stourhead Gardens for a sandwich and some coffee. Then another coffee later on in Mells Walled Garden.

I’ll be back to gnarly Audax stuff next weekend and then I’ll join this lot again. Variety is the spice of life. Bloody civilised weekend by anyone’s standards.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Apr 2019)

Out on the Tricross just after 2pm for my usual loop out to Naburn. The weather was lovely but about 10 miles in there was quite a downpour, got soaked!
26.8 miles with an average of 15.5 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2019)

We’ve made the best of a crappy day in South Cambs.

We got the Thorn tandem out for the first time in ages and rolled down Madingley Hill and into town. We left the bike safe and sound hidden away in my work. We walked down Botolph Lane and saw the pair of Peregrines on the Pitt building. The male flew off, the female dropped down behind the wall, hopefully egg laying is afoot!
We walked to the botanic garden.... Jo has free passes from work! We saw a great sparrow hawk in the gardens.
Crown imperial Fritillary





Pulsatilla 




Auricula scorcher




Vanda 




Strongylodon (jade vine)








Passion flower 




We then went for lunch at a tapas restaurant. It was lovely, but it would be cheaper to fly to Spain!




Then we cycled home via Barton, Comberton and Toft in Cold rain and a headwind.

Maybe 15 miles cycled.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Apr 2019)

After yesterday's metric half, I was time limited today with just an hour or so to fill.

Coal Road to Skeltons Lane, then the long descent into Thorner, up Main Street and onto Milner Lane.
The climb onto the ridge never seems to get any easier and then along between the hedges to the junction with Holme Farm Lane. Spotted I'd taken 28 minutes to get to this point, so decided against going any further and looped around the junction and headed back into Thorner.
In the village it was a left off Main Street onto Carr Lane for the less punishing climb out of there, up, down and then more up to the A58. Along there to Coal Road, another climb up there and once levelled out across the mini roundabout, before taking local roads down to home.

*11.23 miles* (18.07 km) in *57 mins* at an average of *11.9 mph* with *535 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *6.0°C*

All good, today's motorists were generally behaving and there were a fair few other cyclists out and about. Would have been nice to be out for longer, but they all count don't they?

Sorry, no pics today as it was greyer than a grey thing. But here's the map to end:


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2019)

Another day another challenge ride today's it's time for a 50km ride . I have 2 standard 50km loops one hillier than the other so I went for the less hilly after yesterday's big day .Lazy morning so out the door at 10.00 . Anstey ,Cropston spotted a friend Joff riding the otherway cheery greetings were exchanged Rothley ,Cossington into Sileby where my normal route was blocked due to resurfacing . Quick chat with a workman and I'm allowed to walk by . Back on the bike up to Seagrave and the long climb of Berrycotts lane .Into Wymeswold via narrow lane .Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley and home . 31.8 miles in the bag another challenge ticked off . Wind wasn't as bad as yesterday and a tad warmer but no sunshine at all . 143 miles for a weekend so the legs are a bit achey . But day off work tomorrow  so the legs may suffer more again


----------



## Stonechat (7 Apr 2019)

Club ride today to Clandon.
Went down through Pyrford and Ripley, up Hungry Hill, then up Staple Lane, Down Combe Lane, and up Newlands Corner from the south.

Suitably refreshed, home a new way via Merrow, Jacob’s Well, mayford.

47.1 miles @15.2 mph 1969 feet climbed. Good workout

Edit
Garmin said I did a new FTP, load of rubbish, however average power over whole ride 172W. Normalised power 192W


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

I've not done a longish Road ride for a while, so, on yesterday's commute home, at 22.45, I set off in the opposite direction to home, and made my 12.5 miles a lot further.






Through Cranford St John, towards Grafton Underwood and Slapton before heading through Kimbolton. One Rwgps hiccup was it telling me to ride a mile or so across a farm track in the pitch dark.. Not on 23mm Conti's thank you very much 

Never mind, there was a 'proper' road to use with only about a mile extra to ride. 






I had a red banana stop just after midnight, and a drink before turning homewards with a bit of a tailwind.






Feeling like I needed a boost for the last 15 miles, I popped into the 24hr McDonald's for a Hot Choccy and to warm my toes up. It was quite nippy at 03.00!!






Back home by 04.00 ish, on 63 miles, to complete my Metric Ton for April. 

https://strava.app.link/RU5Q9FJmHV


----------



## Mike_P (7 Apr 2019)

Similar ride but shortened on the Defy to last Sundays; Strava today did record the climb of Cornwall Road and the smooth surface has increased my progress up it by 16 seconds. Without any one to chase the climb of Shaw Lane was done at slightly more sensible pace 12 seconds slower with the distinct advantage that the following Strava sector along Briscoe Ridge Lane was 1 min 41 seconds faster. Instead of descending through Braythorn to Leathley I headed east to Almscliffe Crag




And from their descended to Huby heading downhill in the village straight into the wind




Straight across the A658 and into Weeton seemingly entering the village twice








Thence Dunkeswick the climb into Kirby Overblow, and north to Pannal, the drive careful notice was obviously taken seriously by the car following which finally overtook after numerous chances to do so




and the climbs of Spring Lane and up Rossett Green.




Turned into a wet end to the ride, the final bit being direct homewards rather than the intended loop with the waterproof top dug out of the back pocket
25.39miles 1910ft climbed Avg 12.2 mph


----------



## theloafer (7 Apr 2019)

yesterday picked up the new bikes so todays ride was getting a feel of them  short ride to Barnard castle .. late start as this morning was drizzle and cold by 12-30 sunshine appeared, so got the g/f motivated nice steady ride stopping to tweak g/f bike ...stopped at out fav coffee stop the teesdale café for cake+coffee ... on the return leg got very wet and cold (rain+hail) so got a shift on to get back as quick oa poss ... back in aycvliffe half amile from home missed a broken bottle on the cycle path caught it with front wheel  so new bike been christened ...still it was soon mended al told 42 miles and the new bikes are awesome 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2273039388


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Apr 2019)

This was the first weekend in what seems like ages where I managed to get out both days, Saturdays ride was a quick trip round the lanes of Whixall which covers a large area of this part of Shropshire with miles of lanes and very little traffic, 19 miles done in the spring sunshine, 16mph average speed. Today I went in the other direction towards Loppington through to Nonely, Burlton, English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal and a short loop into Whixall to finish, 26 miles done with more hills than yesterday and less sunshine 15.8mph average speed.


----------



## C R (7 Apr 2019)

Another Sunday and another 50+ k ride planned. The day was forecast to be dull and gray, but not cold or windy, which makes a nice difference.

Plan was to go up the Wyche road in Malvern, but with variations on my usual route.

Out at about twenty to seven, with plenty of daylight. Headed towards Powick via the Carrington bridge and the path next to the southern ring road, I really hate this path, but the other alternative adds a bit of distance which I wanted to keep for later. 

I usually go via Bransford and Leigh Sinton, but today I decided to try the direct route via the A449. This is a quicker route, and easier than I had expected up to the middle of Malvern Link, however, the last bit after the train Station, and up to the Leigh Sinton turn was quite hard work.

I got a bit of a rest at Great Malvern, and then continued for the second part of the climb up the Wyche Road, took it steady, and I thought I had been slower than the previous time, but when I later checked I was actually 50 seconds faster. I stopped past the cutting for a drink and a nut bar, and then continued towards British Camp. I was hoping that the café might be open, but it was still too early.

I took again the A449, down the hill towards Ledbury, and new territory for me on the bike. I run out of gears a couple of times during the descent, which gave my legs a bit of a rest. Just before Ledbury I took the left for Eastnor, continuing the descent and making good progress down to the castle entrance.

Past the castle started the second climb of the day towards Holybush. Again taking it steady. Past the top of the hill took the lane on the left to start heading to Welland. The lane goes past a few fields at the top, full of lambs and sheep. Now I had a bit of a headwind, but it wasn't too annoying. It was left for Welland at the end of the lane, and a nice straight for just pedalling. Then a right for Upton and back into familiar territory.

Upton came quick, and no temporary lights in the flood barrier works today, so made good time here too. Then came Earls Croome, and up the short hill at Kinnersley, which felt a lot harder work than the Wyche road! My legs by now were starting to feel heavy, so just took i easy up Pirton, and then down Hatfield Bank for home.

Just under 35miles at 13mph. No photos as I was enjoying the riding too much to stop.

The map


----------



## derrick (7 Apr 2019)

10 mile 2 up TT on Saturday with the other half.She did ok considering she has been a bit under the weather of late.Was only a small club TT. But we where the first mixed team home. Only by 5secs. But thats still good in my book. It was nice at the end we all had a couple of beers in the local pub. Had a lazy day today. Just cleaned the bike.


----------



## david k (8 Apr 2019)

Managed a 60 miler st weekend, my second longest ever ride and longest for nearly 5 years

Very happy with that, I barely ridden in the last three years so this is great news for me

As you can tell I'm quite happy with myself


----------



## Littgull (8 Apr 2019)

Some terrific weekend ride reports and pics above.

I posted my report of yesterday's ride under the 'Recreational Rides' thread as it was linked to that.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/p...0-miles-or-whalley-100-km.247110/post-5593647


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Apr 2019)

Yesterday's ride was with the family around Clumber Park in Nottinghamshire. We rode about 12 (mostly off-road) miles geocaching. In the end, we found 16 geocaches. There must be well over a hundred in the park (it's a big park). The main object of the exercise was for my daughter to practise going clipless. She's 7 and is finally big enough for some size 1 MTB shoes which I got for £20 secondhand (£50 new). I added some SH-56 multiway cleats, and to the bike borrowed double-sided clipless pedals (the type with the plastic casing around making it the size of a flat pedal) until she gets used to them then we'll move on to some more compact Shimano M320s (or Boardman equivalents). I put the tension on the loosest setting. 

By ostensibly geocaching in an area with so many geocaches tightly grouped together, we were constantly stopping and starting. I also threw in a few 'stop a minute, dad's got to check which path to take next' on the longer stretches. The result was lots of clipping in and out. By the end, daughter was an expert. After her left foot unclipped by itself a couple of times, I increased the tension by half a turn on both pedals which solved the problem. 

The wider and single track paths were bone dry and wonderful to ride on. The section near the caravan park gave us lots of technical skills practice as we wove through the densely-grouped trees. We stayed away from the busiest areas of the park, but still saw quite a few people about, walking or cycling.

For those interested, Clumber Park is a National Trust property near Worksop which is great for families and cycling. There are several roads, some of which are car-free, suitable for road bikes. MTBs, CX/gravel are suitable for the rest and there's cycle hire and a café available too. A great time to go is when we've had a mini-drought as the discoloured grass shows the layout of the no-longer-standing Clumber House foundations.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2019)

So a day off work  time for a . Today is my 400th consecutive day off riding so to celebrate I treated myself to breakfast . With my favourite cafe Nice Pie closed on a Monday ,Sutton Wharf became the cafe of choice some 18 miles away on the route I had chosen . Out the door just after 0900 it became obvious I would have a favourable wind on the way so I set myself a target to see if I could get there in an hour . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Groby ,Ratby where I found my route blocked by a road closure for the second day running . A quick chat with the workman and I'm allowed through again .Had to walk past the machinery but soon back pushing on . Newbold Heath ,Market Bosworth into Sutton Cheney flying downhill to the cafe as the hour approached ,rolled onto the car park 35 seconds over the hour  without the walking I would have made it . A nice relaxed stop a lovely full English  and a coffee  were consumed . The second half of the ride was much more relaxed but still an effort due to mainly headwinds home . Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Carlton ,Nailstone ,Bagworth ,Thornton ,Markfield and home 36 miles done got home just as the sun's coming out . Enjoyable ride strangely really enjoyed pushing my limit for the first hour in which I covered 18.2 miles and climbed 950ft then enjoyed the relaxed pace coming home definitely a ride of 2 halves


----------



## 8mph (8 Apr 2019)

david k said:


> Managed a 60 miler st weekend, my second longest ever ride and longest for nearly 5 years
> 
> Very happy with that, I barely ridden in the last three years so this is great news for me
> 
> As you can tell I'm quite happy with myself


 Good going!


----------



## TigerT (8 Apr 2019)

My ride yesterday.... 

After Saturdays unplanned ride, I was a little nervous about the condition of my legs at the start of yesterday's planned ride. On the first Sunday of the month, weather permitting, I always try and do a 100km ride. Yesterday, all the stars were aligned : The temperature was ok, the wind was not too bad, and a friend wanted to come along.

So I put together a route where I could collect him on the way and drop hime off on the way home.

I started out at 8:00am to head to our meeting point at Bassersdorf railway station. My friend was late as it was cooler than he expected so he went back for another layer - Better to be comfortable and late! No matter, the sun was out so I sat there and waited patiently.

He arrived at 9:15 and I decided we'd take the shorter but more challenging route to Winterthur that I discovered last week. Don't quite know what got into me as I climbed much better than I ever have done and actually enjoyed it! (Just as well, there was more to come). We enjoyed a fast decent into Winterthur and headed for a coffee stop. Knowing it was a long ride, I grabbed an extra slice of cake for later!

From Winterthur we headed out into the Töss valley. This is my favourite cycle route ever, so beautiful as you have green fields and hills on one side and a river to follow. At the end of the valley, I gave my friend a choice of the shorter route home via Pfäffikon of the longer way to Rapperswil. Both are up hill, but the 2nd is much longer, so he chose the first shorter route.

So more up hill towards Pfaffikon followed by a long gentle descent. Here we stopped for some lunch while I worked out the route home that would take me up to the 100kms. 

So we set off on the final stretch on towards Uster, with a diversion to go the long way around the Greifensee, just for the extra distance. I was fine until the last 20kms when we turned full face into the Headwind which had picked up quite a lot by now. It tired us both a bit. With 10kms to go we parted ways and headed off home.

An excellent day out 101kms total and 162 for the weekend.




At the start of the Töss Valley


Stopping for a selfie


Taking a break by some waterfalls


and the map


----------



## 8mph (8 Apr 2019)

I took a ride into Swindon to buy a spare inner tube. Enjoyed pootling around in a not too busy city for a change.
Had a wander around and felt slightly dizzy. I've been trying to stay in denial of the fact that I've overdone it recently and need more time off the bike. Had a Snickers and a banana and headed back, gently. 
I've been getting dizzy when I stand up and my hand grip has been weak for a few weeks, generally, physical work has left me feeling very tiring. I had 6 days off last month and think that I may have to do the same again.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

8mph said:


> I took a ride into Swindon to buy a spare inner tube. Enjoyed pootling around in a not too busy city for a change.
> Had a wander around and felt slightly dizzy. I've been trying to stay in denial of the fact that I've overdone it recently and need more time off the bike. Had a Snickers and a banana and headed back, gently.
> I've been getting dizzy when I stand up and my hand grip has been weak for a few weeks, generally, physical work has left me feeling very tiring. I had 6 days off last month and think that I may have to do the same again.



A "like" for the ride, not so much for the feeling *bleurgh*


----------



## Goldenretriever (8 Apr 2019)

First time posting a ride if anybodies interested. Usual start to coffee stop at Stiffkey. Hevingham- Cawston- Thurning-Hindolveston, cross main road into Snoring and on to Walsingham. Join coast road at Wells and then short ride to Stiffkey. Home via Langham airfield- Sharrington Hindolveston- Wood Dalling Reepham and Felthorpe. Double smiles today as I saw two Hares they never fail to cheer me up. 61.8 miles at an average of 16.9. Pleased with that


----------



## colly (8 Apr 2019)

Goldenretriever said:


> First time posting a ride if anybodies interested. Usual start to coffee stop at Stiffkey. Hevingham- Cawston- Thurning-Hindolveston, cross main road into Snoring and on to Walsingham. Join coast road at Wells and then short ride to Stiffkey. Home via Langham airfield- Sharrington Hindolveston- Wood Dalling Reepham and Felthorpe. Double smiles today as I saw two Hares they never fail to cheer me up. 61.8 miles at an average of 16.9. Pleased with that


Before anyone else says it I might as well....Snoring....I bet that's a sleepy little place.


----------



## Goldenretriever (8 Apr 2019)

I went through both so yes double Snoring! Little first closely followed by Great


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

So... this ride actually happened on Saturday. Which, I appreciate isn't "Today"...

The best way to get around this, as far as I can see, is for everyone to pretend it is Saturday, just for the next few minutes while you read this.

Otherwise it would just be silly.

Okay, now that's sorted:

So, it's a lovely _Saturday _evening and I've just got back... er huff, huff, I'm still out of breath et c. _Today _the family was going to a well known French sport store, because Beautiful Daughter is starting at the local jazz dance club and needed some dainty shoes, while Middle Son needed some hiking boots he can wear to visit his Godfather who is running a carpentry college in Rwanda, as you do. The aforementioned store is in one of those hideous hellholes, a shopping mall, which are mercifully rare in Germany, but alas they do exist.

I decided that if I'm going to have to deal with this, I'm going by bicycle, God's gift to the introvert. The Shopping mall is a bare 5km away from our apartment but about 200m lower, and this all comes at once, in a hairpin of a road through some old vineyards:






As I am still scarred slightly from a prang caused by driving cycling* too fast down a hill in Devon about 20 years ago, I'm a bit cautious about these gradients, especially with these curves...






But with regular if slightly nerve-wracking stops for pictures, Xtracycle stand just producing enough friction on the road surface not to run away...






We made it down unscathed.

Kudos to the cyclist in the distance who rode up that hill on an elderly drop frame touring bike and full panniers.

Towns start and finish very abruptly in Germany: the shopping mall is a few hundred metres away from here, roughly in the centre of the picture...









And here it is. Let this image stand for all that is awful about shopping malls everywhere: note the ugly building, dingy and poorly designed cycle parking and general toilet plumbing inspired atmosphere.

We shall draw a discrete veil over the next few hours, and return after I'd escaped the madness, packed Beautiful Wife, Daughter, and Middle son on the bus, and departed towards Esslingen...






And... breathe....

Crossing the river Neckar on a bridge for bicycles and pedestrians, Ironically built partly so the minions of a certain large car company can access different buildings the company owns. This is one tip of the ten kilometre long complex.






Through Esslingen. The city is a bit like York, with a beautiful church and city wall, neither of which I photographed because I was following the river which runs around the old city.

Next time, maybe.






Onto the next valley, and the 'Hohenzollern cycle way' named after the Hohenzollern kings who as far as I know neither lived here, or used bicycles. More research required, I think.

Still, it's a good cycleway.






Of course, sooner or later I'd have to climb out of the valley, and searching for something different to look at while grunting my way up a hill I found this route. It's not as fast as my regular tarmacked path but certainly very pretty to make up for it.

Notice photography at top of hill as blatant excuse to stop and wheeze.






And finally, Probably the highest point on the ride, Sun setting slowly, village in sight in the distance, downhill from here, 30k on the clock, plenty of introvert time, happy with self and transport decisions...

_*An edit: German English strikes again._


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Apr 2019)

8mph said:


> I took a ride into Swindon to buy a spare inner tube. Enjoyed pootling around in a not too busy city for a change.
> Had a wander around and felt slightly dizzy. I've been trying to stay in denial of the fact that I've overdone it recently and need more time off the bike. Had a Snickers and a banana and headed back, gently.
> I've been getting dizzy when I stand up and my hand grip has been weak for a few weeks, generally, physical work has left me feeling very tiring. I had 6 days off last month and think that I may have to do the same again.


Another like for the ride. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## david k (8 Apr 2019)

8mph said:


> Good going!


Thank you, it was a nice day for riding, early start meant I got plenty miles in before much traffic, a couple of nice rest stops and I've recovered surprisingly well, that beer must be good for recovery, I will have to make sure I have a few next time also


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Apr 2019)

As I don't work on Mondays I went out again today for a different route round the local lanes , this time I headed through Whixall to Alkington, Fenns Bank, Hollinswood, Coton , Braynes Hall ,Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton and home. Most of these places are actually in Whixall but it is split into many different areas with no signs to tell you where you are, although there are direction signs for all these places pointing you in the general direction you need to go just to confuse people, lots of people get very lost here. Weather was a bit dull when I left but it was warm enough for short sleeves and the sun soon came out and turned into a lovely spring day. 20.95 miles done with average speed of 15.8mph and first swallow of the year spotted.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Apr 2019)

Nice pics @Andy in Germany!
That twisty downhill is the kind that gives me the


----------



## arranandy (8 Apr 2019)

Did the Ronde van Vlaanderen Cyclo on Saturday along with 16000 other cyclists. I had originally entered for the 174km route but due to my left knee giving me pain from about 40km I ended up doing the 139km route which started/finished in Oudenaarde.
Anyway what a day out, the cobbled climbs are brutal and I doff my cap to the pro riders who just fly up them. Add to that the flatter sections of cobbles and the constant rolling nature of the course it was a challenging ride. The only climb I had to walk was the Koppenberg as it ramps up to 22% gradient on rough cobbles. All the other climbs were hard but do-able.
The whole event was superbly organised and the atmosphere was brilliant. Loads of spectators on the climbs cheering us on and the main square in Oudenaarde after the finish was a big party. I'm already thinking of doing it again next year
A few photos taken by the event team on the route












RvV3



__ arranandy
__ 8 Apr 2019


















RvV2



__ arranandy
__ 8 Apr 2019


















RvV1



__ arranandy
__ 8 Apr 2019





And Strava
https://www.strava.com/activities/2269811229


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Nice pics @Andy in Germany!
> That twisty downhill is the kind that gives me the



Thanks Pat. I try and take pictures that will be interesting to non-cyclists. 

And yes, that hill gives me the heebie-jeebies. It's not unusually steep for the area, but it is longer and more windy than most. I make sure the brakes are nice and tight before I ride down it...


----------



## Dark46 (8 Apr 2019)

This ride is yesterday. 
A friend of @Donger and mine were invited to go cycling in the Cotswolds around Tetbury yesterday how could we refuse?

Rob came to me at about 0815 and we put our bikes on top of my car. We set off and I had to try to remember how to get ro her house lol.

I would love to give a road by road account of the ride but I can't. To be honest I really haven't a clue which way well went. 

The countryside and the company was great it could only have been bettered if @Donger was present. With the sun going out on route it was a great ride, there were a few inclines but nothing much as Claire had already done a lot the day before. To the relief of both me and Rob.

At Tetbury we stopped at a well known cycling coffee stop of the Blue Zucchini, it was very nice and the coffee's and bacon sandwiches went down really well. The unusual thing here was the they dont except cash as its card purchases only.

Well I can say that we went passed Chavanage House on the way back which is a well know place to Colnago cycle owners. 

At the end of the 30 mile ride it was another nice chat and coffee before recounting our bikes on my cat6abd heading for home.

As Claire said hopefully there will be many of these rides in the future, with @Donger too.


----------



## Cavalol (9 Apr 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> As I don't work on Mondays I went out again today for a different route round the local lanes , this time I headed through Whixall to Alkington, Fenns Bank, Hollinswood, Coton , Braynes Hall ,Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton and home. Most of these places are actually in Whixall but it is split into many different areas with no signs to tell you where you are, although there are direction signs for all these places pointing you in the general direction you need to go just to confuse people, lots of people get very lost here. Weather was a bit dull when I left but it was warm enough for short sleeves and the sun soon came out and turned into a lovely spring day. 20.95 miles done with average speed of 15.8mph and first swallow of the year spotted.



Haven't been round there in years, used to go to Furber's old yard, I believe it's a nature reserve now? Must be loads of nice places to cycle round there, might take the mountain bike up there one day and drop in on my old mate in Bettisfield, if he's still there.


----------



## Cavalol (9 Apr 2019)

Just under 20 miles (I think) today. Very enjoyable, didn't try and beat any records as a bit of a wind (nothing major) against me coming back into Chester, and it's exposed along the Dee.


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Apr 2019)

Yes there’s lots of nice places to cycle, the nature reserve at Furbers is a work in progress think it will take some time to clean it up although it is mostly clear of bits of cars now.


----------



## Cavalol (9 Apr 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> Yes there’s lots of nice places to cycle, the nature reserve at Furbers is a work in progress think it will take some time to clean it up although it is mostly clear of bits of cars now.



Mostly? Mind you, there were hundreds and hundreds over the years I suppose. Might go for a drive up this week and see if it's dog (on a lead) friendly.


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Apr 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Mostly? Mind you, there were hundreds and hundreds over the years I suppose. Might go for a drive up this week and see if it's dog (on a lead) friendly.





Cavalol said:


> Mostly? Mind you, there were hundreds and hundreds over the years I suppose. Might go for a drive up this week and see if it's dog (on a lead) friendly.


Whixall Moss is dog friendly, on a lead , which is next to what was Furbers and the canal is also a nice dog walk


----------



## Cavalol (9 Apr 2019)

Thanks, Andrea.


----------



## Old jon (10 Apr 2019)

Back again. For the last fortnight we have had guests, and we have travelled around a bit of Brazil with them. Three thousand kilometres, almost, so not on a bike or I would be fit indeed. A bit of perspective, if Brazil was the back of your hand, our trip just about covered the knuckle of your little finger. Large amounts of fun were had, and I may have had a drink or many.

More or less normally, the bike was given a ride this morning. After such a long layoff the descent from the apartment was slightly more daunting than usual, as was the bend that leads off the bridge. Then I realised I had not turned the garthing on. Oh well, stop and check everything to find out what else had been forgotten. And then pedal along Beira Mar as far as the new bridge. Yesterday was a bit dim and murky, by the standards of Florianopolis. Today was bright and sunny and lots of people were out on bikes, and I would guess they were not going to work. So, across the bridge to the mainland and turn right. This is north, bending a bit west towards Estreito, on another bike track that borders the beach until it ends at a road junction. So I turned right towards the beach which only qualifies as a beach ‘cos it has sand and the sea is along one side. T’other side is back yard fences and at least one car respray shop. Anyway, a bit of messing around and I chose to head more or less south.



My navigating hat was not on my head, I thought I would have ridden past most of the town by now. OK, keep riding till you see a sign. They are often invisible, or just not there at all, and when I finally saw a direction sign it pointed into the middle of a junction of five or six busy roads. Not encouraging, so the right hand road was chosen. Followed by an interesting ride towards Sao Jose which took me a bit further around the coast than I realised. I got lost!



Sort of lost, anyway. The sea is a pretty good guide around here and only an idiot would ride the wrong way along the coast. So I rode the wrong way along the coast, and turned around just before I reached Sao Jose. This extended my ride by a bit, but there was no distance planned in my somnolent mind. Found the bridge, after some new to me roads were ridden. Back home along an often ridden track along Beira Mar, the scenery changes constantly and it is pretty level, albeit with the wind in my face for a change. The bottom of ‘orrible ‘ill was reached after 23 and a bit miles which also featured 1145 feet of up. Big grin for the first ride in a while.

Losing the track map


----------



## 8mph (10 Apr 2019)

Had a short ride into town to look for some toe clips. 3 minutes into my ride I passed a cyclist who was having a mechanical problem so I turned back to see if he was OK. We ended up fixing his broken chain with my new Park tools multi tool which arrived in the post last week!
None of the bike shops in Swindon had toe clips but it's a nice city to ride through, not too congested and smooth, wide roads. It's a 
beautiful evening and I'm starting to feel quite comfortable on a road bike and enjoying the speed! Poor old touring bike hasn't been ridden this year.


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Apr 2019)

Commute in today and first ride with the new oval chainrings; first impressions are good and still keeping a good speed up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2278793191


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> Commute in today and first ride with the new oval chainrings; first impressions are good and still keeping a good speed up.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2278793191
> 
> ...



I have no idea about oval chain rings, but that is a very pretty bike...


----------



## Elybazza61 (10 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have no idea about oval chain rings, but that is a very pretty bike...



Shop manager has been running some for a while and has been very happy with them;not tricky to set up either.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Apr 2019)

I've had a brilliant day in Orkney.
Flew up from Edinburgh this morning , getting our grandson home .
Usually it's bus and boat but he has been wanting me to cycle up here with him.

Picked up a hire bike from Orkney cycles before 12 , a Giant road bike.

We settled on heading from Kirkwall to the Italian Chapel.




No sunshine here today and a bit cold.
Straight route with very few flat bits , but the boy coped.





The Churchill barriers leading to the Italian Chapel




after a rest for the wee guy back home in Kirkwall we done another couple of shorter local runs and stopped off at St Magnus Cathedral




it has been a great day out.
I'm on a midnight boat back down to Aberdeen , then a bus home to Glasgow for 11 tomorrow morning.


So after talking about this adventure for years, we done it.


----------



## Littgull (11 Apr 2019)

What a glorious day here in the South Pennines.

Time was at a premium today but I managed to get in a very enjoyable 14 mile local loop on my mtb.
Only a short ride but it had lots of variety - canal towpath, grassy common, woodland trail, a tough little climb to high moorland and an exhilarating long dirt road descent!
The trees at Healey Dell look to be just a week away before all the leaves appear. I noticed the tracks were very dry since the last heavy early spring/winter rain. Almost as dry as they were during the long hot summer of last year. Great for riding on.

My route was Littleborough - Rochdale - Healey Dell - Whitworth - Syke - Wardle - Shore - Littleborough.

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Apr 2019)

John B, Pete M, Jules H and me met up at Powick. John was our leader and then plan was for The Den. He lead us a fairly standard route. Jules wasn't feeling good after Ockeridge so headed back. We refreshed ourselves at The Den and John changed route as we didn't need to accommodate Jules now. Pete was dropped off at Old Colwall near his home while John and I head south to round that end of the Hills. Quite brisk riding today and the cold North wind was quite hindering at times. 65 smiles


----------



## geocycle (11 Apr 2019)

Just back from three day Lake District Loop. Wonderful ride along an updated Cumbria cycle way. Some serious climbs but avoided the macho passes! Found some new roads even though I’ve lived in the NW for 25 years.


----------



## Old jon (11 Apr 2019)

Another bright morning here, there was no need of any persuasion at all to go for a ride. There was, however, a need to decide where to go on the bike. Down the hill, ‘cos the road goes no higher than here. But after that?

The choice was south. An easy start to the ride by taking the flattest direction, along the bike path that borders the beach. It is a good, wide, bike path. As a Renault driver demonstrated, coming straight towards me before I had travelled fifty yards along the track. There was room enough on the path, but there was much more unfilled space between his ears. Pillock.

Not going to allow one of those to spoil a bike ride, on I pedalled. Past bridges old and new, the overflow bus park and along to the T junction, where I turned right towards Jose Mendes. Which is a place, not a bloke. Even streets here are named after people, along with their qualifications or social position. Not such a bad idea, really. A friend once lived on Kentmere Approach, ( Leeds ) or street or whichever. We once walked the Kentmere Round together, Lakes, just because of his address, eighty miles east. Anyway, ride through the place, under the tunnel roads and bear right onto a road that leads to Costeira do Pirajube. Online translate returns no sensible answer, and our lass ain’t here so I cannot tell anyone what the name might mean. But here is a bit of the approach road.



What it meant for the ride was time to turn around. A vague idea to explore further south of the island was forgotten, the traffic on the road I had intended to ride was at a standstill. After a munch and a drink standstill was still the word, so I headed home. Unfamiliar roads are great! On the way out I was thinking my speed was pretty good. Then I had to climb the little inclines that had produced that velocity. Ah well. 



All the way back, a welcome breeze, views across the water and indeed all around. Oh! Almost forgot. There are more bikes with knobbly tyres here than I have seen anywhere else on tarmac. Most of them wear super wide handlebars that do not look comfortable, but maybe they are. A rider today had super wide bars, vertical bar extensions ( if that’s what they are called ) and what I think are known as TT bars bolted on to the whole lot. Those bars where you rest your forearms in a pair of lengths of guttering. He certainly had a choice of hand positions. The smile lasted all the way home, twenty two miles after starting.

And the map, which has shown a potential circular route . . .


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2019)

I bagged my April Half Century Challenge Ride today, up in Wales, as I’m at the caravan to commiserate in becoming another year older. Thankfully the Man Flu that I came down with, on Saturday, has mostly relented, but I felt very lethargic and lacking in energy, still, when riding today. That might also have had something to do with the strong and bitingly cold wind that was blowing, what seemingly felt like, as a headwind for 80% of the ride  At least it was gloriously sunny, but there was very little warmth in the sun today.

I set off down the main road to Barmouth, which was refreshingly incident free today and then rode down the promenade, pausing to watch the large waves crashing against the sea wall in the wind.







I crossed Barmouth Bridge, which was heaving with walkers and cyclists, meaning rather a slalom route was required and the train came across from the Fairbourne direction, which I’ve only seen once before. The views out to sea were immensely blue.





I then set off up the Mawddach Trail, towards Dolgellau, enjoying the views and it was very busy on there, today, with families enjoying an early start to the Easter Holidays (PD Days?)





The wind was mostly behind me up the trail and so I made decent progress, before branching off and out of Dolgellau, towards Cymer Abbey, just below Llanelltyd, which was my destination for today. I’d seen signs for it, on many occasions, but never been and so decided to head there today. I paused by the river, first of all, enjoying the splendid view up to Cader Idris, which still has pockets of Snow on its summit.





I then went up the driveway to Cymer Abbey, which isn’t particularly big, but is free to enter and provided me with a good spot to enjoy a snack and walk round for 15 minutes.








I then retraced my steps and this meant turning into the wind, for the whole journey back, as it was veering from Westerly to Northerly. The section along the Mawddach Trail was a real hard and Winterly like cold slog, with me having to drop down the gears and pedal hard to hit 7 or 8 mph, along the flat, which is 6 mph less than I would expect along there.

Only notable thing to remark on, for the route back, was my stubbornness to cycle up the ridiculously steep bank from the promenade to the main road at Llanaber, which I successfully did for only the Second time!

Arrived back at the caravan having done 34.69 miles, with 1803ft of climbing at a snail pace of 10.4mph avg.


----------



## Katherine (11 Apr 2019)

I did my first non stop ride since the accident last October.
No stopping for a rest or photos, checking the map etc 
It was my Farnworth, Stoneclough, Whitefield, Prestwich, Agecroft , Swinton loop. Normally it's 19 miles if I don't take a detour through Heaton Park, which I didn't today, but for some reason it was 18 miles. It's a hilly route but great fun on the descents. 
Will go further next time.


----------



## robjh (11 Apr 2019)

This was my ride yesterday - I didn't get home till 11pm which is my excuse for posting a day late.

There was a gusty north-easterly all day, so I headed south-west and took advantage of cheap train tickets to get me back in the evening. I live just south of Cambridge and set out at 7am and rode to London, where I stopped for late breakfast in Islington about 10.15. I stopped off by the Houses of Parliament to see some of the fun there at the moment, then headed over to SW London where I diverted to see a few old haunts and places with family connections on my way down to Epsom. Then up to Epsom Downs and Box Hill for a late lunch. I had thought of going to Leith Hill as well, but was running a bit late (too much sightseeing), so I carried on south to Horsham and Steyning. The absolute highlight of the day was the ride across the South Downs from here to Worthing - a very steep climb but then a view for miles with the deep blue sea on the horizon. I finished with a ride along Worthing seafront, before getting a 7pm train back to London. It was a glorious day, a good tailwind, a great ride (123 miles), and a late return home.

Lea Bridge Road and the new cycle path ; outside Parliament








Box Hill ; South Downs








Worthing sea front


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Apr 2019)

For once a week off coincided with some decent weather, though not according to the met office who were telling me at 1:30 that the sun would be gone by 2:00 and it would be overcast all afternoon. It did briefly cloud over around 5:00....
I headed east up Tweeddale and tried out the new Walkerburn - Innerleithen sustrans bimble track. This is completely unsignposted at its start in Walkerburn and took some finding. It's a pleasant enough cycle alongside the river but no quicker than the back road along the south bank which is pretty much traffic free anyway and isn't overrun with dogs. I had to stop briefly for a P...




I did a short loop round Cademuir Hill to the south of Peebles which passes through sheep country. 
The farmer must have got a job lot of these 'sheep miscarry too signs' as there were loads of them. The triangle on the left also says it.






Looking south up the Manor Valley towards Dollar Law 817m which still has some snow on it. 





Then back down Tweeddale sticking to the roads. Today's map - 





53 miles @ 15.5 mph, 861m ascent.


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2019)

@Mr Celine what did that sign say...sheep misca…. too..


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Mr Celine what did that sign say...sheep misca…. too..



Sheep miscarry too.

Probably aimed at dog walkers as much as road traffic. Or possibly cyclists as sheep don't always hear us coming.


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2019)

Thanks, I was racking my tiny brain trying to work it out


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Apr 2019)

Out with my brother this morning for his longest ride in around 18 months. The route was a local loop: Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, into Shrewsbury along the riverside then out again over Greyfriars bridge and a not very direct route to Meole Brace to make the most of the off road cyclepaths.

There is glorious sunshine out today but a chilly easterly wind so we both had winter layers on again. After having only done infrequent short rides for so long Doug seemed disappointed in places that he wasn't able to go faster. I was fairly happy to go at the pace we were doing however as I don't want him to push too hard too soon and put himself off.

We took the shorter way to Atcham, avoiding Cross Houses, and paused for photos on the old Atcham Bridge. Doug didn't feel like going through Attingham Park so we took the direct way to Upton Magna (with Doug setting a personal record on the Strava segment along the way despite being out of practice) and had a break at the cafe at the Haughmond Inn. It' the first time I've managed to get in the place. Nice, and worth going back to in my opinion.

Setting off again we had the climb to Downton but not before I'd got some photos in Upton Magna which took longer than expected due to a motorist stopping right in the middle of shot just as I was ready to take the picture.

Doug had got a fair way ahead and I really needed to push to catch him up. That done we headed to Uffington and along the canal path which was dry but very rough as always and quite popular with walkers today. We continued along the riverside to Greyfriars Bridge just in time to have the pleasure boat Sabrina pass underneath us.

We'd managed to pace it so that Doug was just starting to flag by the time we got back. I'm hopeful that if we can get more regular rides up to this sort of distance he can build back the cycling fitness he's lost.

18.6 miles at 11 mph average.





Doug on the old bridge at Atcham.





Not the best photo but taking a break at The Haughmond.





Blossom at Upton Magna..........





............. and lambs in the field.





Sabrina taking a few tourists for a trip.


----------



## arranandy (12 Apr 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I've had a brilliant day in Orkney.
> Flew up from Edinburgh this morning , getting our grandson home .
> Usually it's bus and boat but he has been wanting me to cycle up here with him.
> 
> ...


Great trip. Been to Orkney a few times with work but never managed to see anymore than Kirkwall and the Flotta oil terminal


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Apr 2019)

Cold but bright and with a new home made cassette on it was time for a test. Fairly standard route to take in the wild flowers at Brand Green. The wood anemones have been joined by bluebells. Either one is late or the other early. I stopped at Ashleworth Ham to check out the wildfowl before heading into a stiff cold wind. That took its toll. Reaching the final mile I realised I'd forgotten my key. So I rode over to visit my daughter. She took pity on me and gave me a bite to eat and a lovely cup of tea. 52 smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

The plan was to go for a 60k ride today and finally start the post cold/flu/Asthma building up kilometerage to the goal of an imperial century this year. 

Unfortunately last night I got distracted by a certain cycling forum and when I looked at the clock it was getting on for midnight. This rather scuppered plans of an early start.

So instead I decided on a less ambitious pootle around the local towns. This still involved going down a Scary Hill Of Doom, because every cycle ride here involves a scary hill of doom at some point. Usually twice.

After this came one of my favourite rides ever, through a local forest and past this building which is used as a forest excursion destination for local kindergartens:






About this point I was becoming aware that I hadn't eaten enough, so I made a stop in the next town to pick up some nutritional health food a bag of cheap own brand 'Snickers' type bars (On the basis it's got peanuts in it, nuts are healthy, therefore this is healthy) I hooked around the end of the airport:






I followed an old railway line into the town of Bernhausen. There was a signpost pointing along a well made cycleway to Neuhausen, which I was aiming for, but I'd cycled that route last year and I knew it was a fiendish trap: as soon as it got close to Neuhausen it went around the wrong side of an industrial estate and dropped me onto a busy road. 

I laughed cynically and headed north to where I was pretty sure there was a secret traffic free route. Then things got a bit strange:






Suddenly there were no more signs to Neuhausen. I knew the route roughly from the map, and Neuhausen was most certainly in this direction, in fact I could see it in the distance, but even the signs pointing towards the large and obvious collection of houses in the middle distance refused to admit this.

The weirdness factor was increased because I was at this point riding alongside the airport, so every now and again I'd hear a noise and turn to see a large aircraft apparently belting along at several hundred kilometres an hour through a field of cabbages. They even put the control tower in a housing estate:






Still, I made it despite the signs, and after a long ride against the wind (of course) suddenly found that in the manner of German towns I had abruptly dropped from open fields into an industrial area...

(Part II follows...)


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

Conscious of my obligations to fellow CC members, I made a detour to photograph central Neuhausen.

The things I do for you, honestly.







This is apparently the largest village church in Europe: it says to on the sign on the wall.

So there. 

Neuhausen has a funny history: It was semi-independent´ for many years because it 'belonged' to a king who ruled a different bit of Germany, so it was technically part of another country until 1806.






Central square in Neuhausen, flags (L-R): Baden-Württemberg, Germany, Europe and Neuhausen. Town hall and illegally parked BMW in the background.






The route out of Neuhausen follows an old tram route which used to run to the big local town of Esslingen, until the local councils decided such things were obsolete and everyone would drive a car in future. 

The fact that everyone now _had _to drive a car because without the tram there was no alternative made this a rather self-fulfilling prophecy:






Back on 'my' side of the valley, I stopped to take in the view and make a tastefully artistic image of the Xtracycle against the glowering sky, earning strange looks from local people unused to my strange bike photographing habits. 

This is part of a the 'new' town built in a former US Military base. Apparently these green spaces are there to collect rainwater and prevent flooding further down the hill.






After escaping this, I climbed across more fields towards our village, past this mysteriously abandoned farm I want to buy, restore and open as an educational centre. 

Beautiful Wife is unconvinced.

I was going to call this picture "The farm before the storm' but that would be a terrible pun, so I won't.






Another one of my favourite places, the turn to the track that leads back to our village. Expect pictures of this in different seasons.






And finally, the obligatory 'I can see my village from here' shot. This coincidentally shows the entire section of the ride that didn't have a headwind:






About 30k all told in just over two and a half hours. How much of this was forward progress and how much was eating chocolate, taking pictures and backtracking after a missed turn shall remain a mystery...


----------



## gavroche (12 Apr 2019)

In my quest to improve my fitness for the oncoming Isle of Man trip next month, my stepson and I decided to ride up the Great Orme in Llandudno and the Little Orme on the way back. The Great Orme has a gradient of 12% in the last mile and am pleased to say that I managed it reasonably well. We stopped at the top for a cup of coffee before the long descent into West Shore. I enjoyed the ride and look forward to have another go at it maybe on Sunday. It took me 15 minutes to reach the top and my stepson 12 minutes. Bear in mind he is 20 years younger than me. I think the distance from bottom to the top is 4.5 kms.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Apr 2019)

Luckily I had the forethought to put my thick gloves, armwamers and 2 Buffs on, otherwise I’d have been chilly!

A tandem ride, down through fields of new calves and lambs in Connington and then up and over the freshly constructed flyover for the A14. At least there was silky tarmac, a rarity round here 








Then on the St Ives. We stopped at Toms Cakes for a flat white each, sitting in the sun.








Back down the busway, Great Crested Grebe displaying on Fen Drayton lakes.

26 nippy miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2286241944


----------



## 8mph (13 Apr 2019)

My longest ride on my road bike so far, Southbourne in Dorset to Elcombe near Swindon. I'm glad to find out that the bike is comfortable over a longer distance but I didn't have all of my cycling kit with me and had to ride in a pair of hiking trousers and trainers.
England looks lovely and green and there were loads of cyclists out and about today. I noticed a
distinct lack of village shops, I didn't find one until Amesbury, 40 miles in.




The last 20km were a little exposed and my clothes felt flappy and wrong. I must add roubaix leggings to the ever growing shopping list!
I was going somewhere near my
max and managed an average speed of 18mph, the journey took
3hrs 46 minutes, 67.9 miles 1,135 M elevation.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (13 Apr 2019)

It started off bright and sunny but by the time I got on the bike it had clouded over and that was 10.00 am. I won`t bore you with the route but pretty flatish and was having a good ride, passing a few cyclists and got a wave back from them each time, always nice that. I was averaging about 17.7 mph and with an easterly 11mph wind felt pretty chilly and at 8 degrees but wind chill making it feel like about 5-6 degrees. My super roubaix leggings ( I`d put them away in February) are certainly getting a second coming this week. Is it me or are we going backwards weather wise ? Anyway, I felt fairly cosy and as I turned the corner so to speak at Rattlesden I noticed a massive dark area of sky out towards the east and thought I`am not going to miss that. The roads were still dry until I reached Combs (2 miles from home) where I thought that they were a bit damp and then they were wet and that is when it rained, temperature dropping, hands getting cold and the last mile and a bit up hill. I averaged 17.4mph over 21.7 miles so not bad. By the time I got indoors my hands started to hurt, just like the middle of winter. My wife said that it had been sleeting, at least I missed that, some consolation I suppose. Still I had a good ride, not much in the way of wildlife to report but plenty of primroses and cowslips and some tulips out. I know, a photo would have been better, next time !


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2019)

After yesterdays failure to get a longish ride in, I determined to set out a bit earlier this morning. I reckoned that for the 60 odd kilometres I had planned, I needed about four to five hours, so to make sure I was around for the rest of the family as much as possible I'd have to leave around six. 

I also wanted to clear the cycleway along the "Siebenmühlental" (lit: "Valley of the Seven Mills") as early as possible, because on a spring weekend it tended to become a tangle of walkers, families taking little Franz our on his first bike ride, and drivers taking their annual bike ride and forgetting that they were not in their high-end company car on the Autobahn to Munich.

This meant getting up at five. On a Saturday for goodness sake...








I made it out at 06:15 which was later than I wanted but earlier than I expected, and rode into and along the valley described yesterday, in the dark, startling deer as I went.






After a slightly tedious ride past the airport, again, and through another town, I ended up on a very pleasant, paved and traffic free route which, being on a slight ridge gave an excellent view all around. 

One of the things I could see was the cycleway I was supposed to be on, a couple of kilometres distant and the other side of several cabbage fields.

I probably should have looked at the map first.

Still, after a brief detour through another industrial estate and under a metro line and through some highly uninteresting suburbs, I found the old railway line, now a cycleway along the Siebenmühlental.







As it was about seven in the morning (and to be honest two-fleeces-and-a coat level frigid) I had the whole trail to myself....






as it wound on and on...






And on and on






And on. Past the seven mills, old stations, over viaducts and through forests...

Until, this being Germany, it ended up at a Biergarten...






The rail line continues a few kilometres, but I left it here and n headed into the forest towards the town of Nürtingen. Fortunately a lot of the local towns have made the important socio economic discovery that Cyclists Bring Money, and for a very small amount of investment, you can get a very high return: thus they provide useful signposts every few kilometres.






When I arrived in Neuenhaus I was slightly startled to see a traffic jam at the bakery, before I realised it was still eight in the morning.






The next village was Aich, home to the worlds leading manufacturer of concrete pumping trucks, should anyone require such a vehicle. 

It is also the point where the hills between the Aich Valley and Neckar valley are lowest, which is very handy for lazy middle aged cyclists...

[part 2 follows...]

[Edited: _So many typos..._]


----------



## Shearwater Missile (13 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> After yesterdays failure to get a longish ride in, I determined to set out a bit earlier this morning. I reckoned that for the 60 odd kilometres I had planned, I needed about four to five hours, so to make sure I was around for the rest of the family as much as possible, I'd have to leave around six. I also wanted to clear the cycleway along the "Siebenmühlental" (lit: "Valley of the Seven Mills") as early as possible, because on a spring weekend it tended to become a tangle of walkers, families taking little Franz our on his first bike ride, and drivers taking their annual bike ride and forgetting that they were not in their high-end company car on the Autobahn to Munich.
> 
> This meant getting up at five. On a Saturday for goodness sake...
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice place to ride and quiet but then you were about early. I suppose the old railway trails were due to Germany`s equivalent to Dr.Beeching !


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2019)

Part one here:



Andy in Germany said:


> After yesterdays failure to get a longish ride in, I determined to set out a bit earlier this morning. I reckoned that for the 60 odd kilometres I had planned, I needed about four to five hours, so to make sure I was around for the rest of the family as much as possible, I'd have to leave around six. I also wanted to clear the cycleway along the "Siebenmühlental" (lit: "Valley of the Seven Mills") as early as possible, because on a spring weekend it tended to become a tangle of walkers, families taking little Franz our on his first bike ride, and drivers taking their annual bike ride and forgetting that they were not in their high-end company car on the Autobahn to Munich.
> 
> This meant getting up at five. On a Saturday for goodness sake...
> 
> ...



Brief pause at the summit for celebratory supermarket brand snickers bar and photo of distant hills.






This was the first close up view of these hills, which will hopefully feature in future rides this year.

Unfortunately the weather has no sense of occasion and they were half hidden by drizzle.

After several minutes wondering which of three possible entrances could be a cycleway into the next village, I managed to find the correct route more or less by luck and rolled down towards the next village and crossing point for the river Neckar.






Where there was another Scary Hill Of Doom to reach the river bridge. By the way, I wasn't holding the camera funny: the tower really does lean slightly.






Interestingly curvy bridge over the river.






Now I was on the Neckar cycleway I could concentrate on hammering out the miles plodding along at my usual pace until I reached Nürtingen, which is the home of the technical college I attended for nearly three years while learning to be a cabinet maker.






I know Nürtingen, so I'm not sure why I took an entirely wrong route to the railway station expecting to find a bicycle friendly subway. There is a way through, but it starts from another point in the town, a fact which of course dawned on your correspondent after slogging up a hill and navigating a busy junction...

Still, once on the correct side of the river I was on my old college commuting route, which I probably last rode along on the day of my final exam. Having navigated some construction areas where he state is building a new railway (and it is remarkable, is it not, just how much money can be found when a government really wants to? There must be millions going into this project.) I used the covered bridge that leads back over the river,






before swearing my way up some frankly entirely unnecessary hills beyond...






Especially as I almost immediately had to go down the other side, through an avenue of ash and sycamore trees that makes a Gothic arch over the road, giving the impression of travelling through a cathedral, to Denkendorf, which has a church big enough to be a cathedral, and which I'm told was once part of a Monastery.






More use of the Anglo-Saxon vernacular was required for the final gradient up to my own town, and then I could relax and take the final trail through the woods to our village:






Where my family (who, bless them, are not morning people) were just starting Brunch, involving those well known vital food groups, croissants and chocolate spread.

Well, it'd be rude not to.






besides it's a well known fact that after riding 60 kilometres and 350 vertical metres by mid morning, _any _food is healthy, right?

Next goal, 80-100k: time to start planning...

[_Edited due to multitypos_]


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Looks like a nice place to ride and quiet but then you were about early. I suppose the old railway trails were due to Germany`s equivalent to Dr.Beeching !



Thankfully there are very few closed railways: Germany never had a federal Dr. Beeching, and in many cases local railways were not even nationalised. This line was built for forestry and hoped for commuter traffic into Stuttgart that never materialised.

I'll post pictures of the old stations on the Railway Enthusiast thread at some point.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Apr 2019)

Short on time with much non-bike stuff to do today, but I wanted to get the Giant out for a ride to check everything was working properly after changing the gear cables.

So, a quick local loop, down to Cross Gates and then on through Manston where i had a surprise as a heron took off from one of the suburban gardens and flew across the road above me. I wasn't expecting that!
Out past the former Vickers factory at Barnbow, once reportedly the longest single building in Europe, which is now totally demolished and they're are on with breaking up the many, many tons of concrete footings and hardstanding on the site. Goodness knows how many lorry loads there will be to take off site, but all was quiet due to the early hour.
Carried on Barrowby Lane heading out into what used to be open countryside, but where the new first section of the East Leeds Orbitl Road is under construction, meaning lots of cones, wandering temporary but generally smoothly surfaced roads and earthworks are all present.
Turned round at the farm - the route continues as a bridleway to Garforth, but not for me today on a road bike with skinny tyres.
Back the way I'd travelled and a loop around the top of Penda's Fields saw me onto Barwick Road where I encountered the numpty of the day.
With a clear view of the road in each direction for at least a quarter mile in each direction, with no traffic at all other than me (and I was far enough away for him to easily cross in comfort - and probably cross back again as well!), he pressed the button on the pelican crossing and then walked out anyway. 
The lights then changed to red just as I got there, forcing me to stop. 
Anyway, they went to green eventually, so it was up the rise and then onto local roads up to home.

*6.0 miles* (9.65 km) in a leisurely 32 minutes at an average of just *11.3 mph* with just *219 ft* of climbing and an average temperature of just *1.0°C* 

All good and after much testing I can confirm that the previous crisp and reliable gear change is restored. Lots of pootling along looking at stuff too, which I'm going to use to explain the low speed. 
I should probably have done the other 0.2 of a mile to make it 10k, but hey-ho.

Sorry no pics today as it was too cold to stop and take my gloves off, but her's the map to end:


----------



## TigerT (13 Apr 2019)

After last weekends rides and a couple of gym sessions during the week, I was tired today, but the weather forecast is for rain and snow tomorrow so I decided I had to get out today.

I set out at 11:00am and headed for my usual weekend destination- Baden. 

The ride out was miserable and started to rain. But at least the wind was in the right direction for the ride home! 

As I arrived the sun came out, though it was still pretty cold. I sat outside eating my coffee and cake, thinking how easy it would be to jump on the train home. Got to keep up my 50kms a week though so I set of home under my own power.

Glad I didn’t give up, although my legs felt like lead, the way home was pretty good, it stayed sunny, the wind had dropped (so no tailwind:-( ) 

Not my best ride. The weather is crazy at the moment here in Zürich. Snow 2 weeks ago, sunny but windy last weekend, miserable today and then forecast warm enough for shorts again next weekend!


----------



## Donger (13 Apr 2019)

I was cycling abroad today too .... in Wales, to be specific. My self-imposed obsession with the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge led me to enter a 100km event (the Gwent Gambol audax) starting in Usk at 08:00 this morning - which required getting up before the milkman for the drive from Gloucester with my clubmate Paul. I really should have taken some photos in the stunning Usk Valley, but we were rattling along so well and enjoying it so much we didn't stop until we got to the first info control at Redwick on the Severn Estuary. From there we picked our way through some Roman ruins at Caerwent and along an even more ruined NCN4 that had more craters than the moon, before heading off for Chepstow via the Bulwark Road:




Some lovely quiet roads on today's route ... you can always trust Audax UK to find them. Our only navigational error came when descending into Chepstow, when we overshot our left turn and ended up leading a sizeable group of others the wrong way. By a miracle, when we picked our way through an alleyway on foot we came out at a pedestrian crossing directly opposite the control point at Pye Corner and arrived with the trip computer registering exactly the right distance. Jammy or what?




One surprising omission in my vast array of cycle rides done in Gloucestershire, the Forest of Dean and Monmouthshire is that I'd never ridden along the Wye Valley from Chepstow to Tintern Abbey. I put that right today.




After a bit of a climb out of Chepstow, there was a fantastic descent into Tintern, with great views of the abbey:




Next came the monster climb of the day, up a little side valley as far as Trellech, before another sweeping descent into Monmouth. Lovely scenery, lovely weather.




The last info control of the day came at the Steel Horse cafe in Llanvihangel Gobion. We were definitely not riding the right sort of bikes for this place. There is a little black sign outside the beer garden saying something like "No bicycles beyond this point". When I stopped here with @Banjo last year, we left our bikes outside and went inside only to find a brand new, huge motorbike _inside_ the café! One of the other riders in the event kindly took this shot of Paul and me outside the café:




Made it back to Usk in 6 hours 30, having taken a café stop in Chepstow and a few brief rests along the way. There were plenty of others drifting in behind us, including one guy who kept trying to reel us in but who I actually managed to distance every time we hit a hill. I'm really feeling the benefit of losing 10lbs in weight recently. A great ride in great company and well worth the early start. Bikes loaded back on the car, we set off back to Gloucester both agreeing that this was one of the best routes we've ever done.




After a long, hot soak, I'm already starting to ache, but won't mind that at all in the morning. I can thoroughly recommend the Gwent Gambol audax to all comers for next year. Wonderful stuff.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Apr 2019)

Been off the thread for a bit, not feeling the cycling ATM. I've ridden every day, but utility or work, no 'me' rides. Popped to Plymouth yesterday to see the family, and after a kip me and the lad did Drakes Trail from Plymouth to Tavistock. Nice ride out, cold ride back. Still, at 32 miles the longest for a month and my boy did well.


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Apr 2019)

Todays ride was another route round the lanes of Whixall and although the sun was shining it was much colder today which needed more layers than has been necessary for a while. I set out towards Whixall passing through Welsh End, Fenns Bank, Alkington, Tilstock for the only bit of main road on this route, back into Whixall, Hollinswood, Goblins Lane, StanleyGreen, Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Paddolgreen, Foxholes, Horton and home. Saw a few other cyclists out, this area is popular with cyclists for the local café stops with a few group/club rides showing on strava. Beautiful sunny day if a bit chilly and what BBC weather app described as a moderate breeze was strong enough to blow me sideways more than once! Lots of lambs out in the fields now and lots of wildflowers in the grass verges and clear enough to enjoy the view over the Welsh hills in the distance.. 24 miles at average speed 15.6mph and 2 PR's on Strava( with tailwind)


----------



## Billy Wizz (14 Apr 2019)

Well it must be 2 years trying to get back on my bike I can safely say this weekend I covered nearly 60 miles with no problems it feels great to be back.

https://www.mapmyride.com/workout/3484159321


----------



## Mike_P (14 Apr 2019)

Well done to everyone braving the freezing wind  - after a weeks ebike commuting to work and back my lips are seriously sore despite using balm and a snood so no this weekend  and there I was hoping to knock up a few hours for the BC Ride Seven Challenge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

Billy Wizz said:


> Well it must be 2 years trying to get back on my bike I can safely say this weekend I covered nearly 60 miles with no problems it feels great to be back.
> 
> https://www.mapmyride.com/workout/3484159321



Good for you. Glad you enjoyed yourself...


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Been off the thread for a bit, not feeling the cycling ATM. I've ridden every day, but utility or work, no 'me' rides. Popped to Plymouth yesterday to see the family, and after a kip me and the lad did Drakes Trail from Plymouth to Tavistock. Nice ride out, cold ride back. Still, at 32 miles the longest for a month and my boy did well.


Good to here your still out and about hope your mojos returning and a big well done to cosmic junior


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Good to here your still out and about hope your mojos returning and a big well done to cosmic junior


Cheers @13 rider , just not got the urge ATM, sure it will return. At least I've got the half century in for April, plan to do the 100km at some point when I can get my ass in gear! Mini CB did a great job, found the way out easy but after falling off one of the jumps at the track in Tavistock the ride home was with a somewhat scraped and bleeding shin, nothing he hasn't done before. Matched his longest ride, though last time it was a flat ride along the Thames so this one a bit harder.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2019)

Planned to do 1st club ride after weeks of non starters due to the lurgy but got a call at 5 am saying MIL in hospital and to come down ASAP. 2nd heart attack and pneumonia .It was touch and go last night but thankfully she seems more with it now


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2019)

A time restricted Sunday today so out the door at 0900 for a couple of 2 hrs so 50km target . Lovely and sunny  as a roll out but a definite chill in the air  . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley and Cossington on to the steady climb of humble lane which I tend to go hard at caught and past 3 riders then as I neared the top I became aware of a rider on my shoulder I presumed one of the 3 riders had drafted me up th hill . I was surprised when it turned out to be a different rider on a mountain bike !! . I was glad when I spotted the motor on it I thought I'd lost my speed . The mountain bike must have been derestricted as I was doing 14mph when he flew past me . Up the Wreake valley where I relaxed my pace and the 3 riders caught me up so a bit of chatting as we rode together for a few miles . At Hoby I went left and they went straight on. The climb into Ragdale then a quick drop then the steep climb out up past the health spa . Nice steady descent down Paudy lane into Barrow on soar ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley and home had to ride past home for a quarter of a mile and back to get 50km in . The time I got home the sun had gone in and the temperature had definitely dropped . 31.2 miles at 17.3 mph well happy with my speed today .


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Apr 2019)

After yesterdays short but chilly ride, it felt even colder this morning despite what the thermometer was reading - that wind from the east really made itself felt.

Sadly time limited again, so another local loop to keep the legs turning.
Coal Road and good news - the traffic lights detected the bike! Glad they've finally fixed them (again).
Onto Skeltons Lane and up to the A58, spotting a couple of police traffic cars sat on the forecourt of the petrol station across the way. Hmmm...something afoot?
A few hundred yards up Wetherby Road and there seemed to be a lot of activity in the pub car park for early on a Sunday morning. 
Getting closer it was some sort of club run for Porsche owners - there must have been 50 or more porkers lined up, with drivers stood around ready for the off.
That might explain the police presence just up the road...keep an eye out for them on Police Interceptors 
Left onto Whin Moor Way, where a very trick looking Caterham was parked up and out into the countryside and up to Shadwell.
Right at the junction and the descent back through the village, noticing several signs warning of restrictions for the Tour de Yorkshire in a few weeks.
Across the junction at the end and the sharp climb up to the A58, across and onto Carr Lane for the ups and downs towards Thorner.
Into the village and doing well for time I headed past St Peters Church and up Milner Lane, which never seems to get any easier 
Along the ridge to Holme Farm Lane and then to Rigton Green, before looping back via the wonderfully quiet Bramham Lane and Jewitt Lane.
Retraced my route back into Thorner and then straight through the village to tackle the climb up Sandhills (aka Van Zyl Hill) head on. Sadly the writing on the road from the inaugural TdY has now all but gone, but there was another sign warning of restrictions for this years race, so I stopped for a pic:





Back on the bike and along Skeltons Lane where the race will go on Friday 3rd May (so I expect to slip even further down the segment rankings...) and left at the roundabout onto Coal Road.
Along there for a bit, then onto local roads down to home.

*15.6 miles* (25.1 km) in *1h 19m* at a steady average of *11.9 mph* with just *787 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *3.0°C* 

Enjoyed that once I'd warmed up. Loads of cyclists out today, like a summers day almost, numbers wise.
I do hope it warms up again soon though as I'm not enjoying this chilly snap at all.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Stonechat (14 Apr 2019)

Sunday so HDW club run, and frosty start so layered up.

We went to Watts Gallery Tearooms at Compton, via Chobham, Pirbright, Wanborough up the tough hill up the Hog’s Back, and back via Peasmarsh, Guildford, mayford, skirting round Woking and Chertsey.

46.5 miles at ave moving speed of 15.7 mph.
1555 feet climbed though it seemed more.

Wind was not strong, though occasionally we were into a headwind

https://www.strava.com/activities/2289229903


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Apr 2019)

I've struggled with motivation to get out in the cold and the wind this weekend. Didn't get out at all yesterday after getting chilled while working in the garden and had a slow get up this morning so missed that chance. After lunch though I made myself put some warm layers on and get the Raleigh out. It's been quite a strong easterly wind all day so after browsing the map I thought that a clockwise version of my Cardington loop would work reasonably well

I headed over Lyth Hill to start so as not to have a slog along the main road to Condover against the wind but this did mean braving the A49 junction at Hunger Hill which now has quite restricted visibility due to the crop in the adjacent field. After Condover I headed for Cross Houses, with a few issues with the gears shifting oddly on the way, for which I couldn't find an obvious reason. I wonder when I last changed the rearmost section of outer cable?

I used a short section of the A458 from Cross Houses, which was busier than I'd like ideally but fortunately a gap in the traffic appeared just at the right moment for me to turn right onto the road for Cound where the undulating section of the ride starts. I spotted a hare on the way to Harnage Grange - first one I've seen for a while.

Near to Harley I double back on myself just short of the village and got a partial tailwind for the first time this ride, making for an easier run to Kenley Common. A MK2 Jag passed in the other direction - looked nice. I took a right at the end of this lane and climbed up the hill to get the nice fast descent to Church Preen School. By Gretton the road had swung round so the wind was nearly directly behind me. I knew it was a good tailwind here when my gear for the climb was about 3 higher than it usually would be. This assistance carried on after Cardington too making the ascent to Folly Bank easier than usual. The descent the other side was as entertaining as ever and I hit my top speed of 33.2 mph on the way down.

For the rest of the ride back I got on at a very nice pace and decided to take the direct (and mostly flat) route home after Condover to make the most of it. Within sight of home I thought I was going to witness a crash as a motorist blatantly failed to give way at a junction. Fortunately the driver who had priority also had sharp reflexes and avoided contact by inches but received no kind of apology.

Quite busy on the roads today but very few cyclists out that I saw (only 3 of them this time). I'm very glad I made the effort to get out as I felt buzzing with energy afterwards.

34.3 miles at 14.1 mph average.

It wasn't a great day for photography today and I only grabbed a couple of snaps near the end of the ride just to show I'd been out:




I think this is the first decent pic of the Raleigh that I've taken since fitting the new saddle. It looks good and is comfortable. A honey one would have been nice but they weren't on the offer.





A view of the hills from the same stop. Rather overcast as you see and the cold easterly wind was not nice.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> The mountain bike must have been derestricted as I was doing 14mph when he flew past me .


 Could have been legal - my 250W speed assistant restricted hybrid does that up a pretty steep climb provided the right gears are selected


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Could have been legal - my 250W speed assistant restricted hybrid does that up a pretty steep climb provided the right gears are selected


I thought e bikes were restricted to 15 mph .He was certainly faster than that and me


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Apr 2019)

An actual 'proper' ride rather than a commute and the first 100k in aeons;seemed harder than the Strava numbers came out and the dreaded cramp hovered around at the end but didn't materialise in the end.

Mostly sun and blue sky (although a bit chilly) until the end when it clouded over and a bit of very light rain.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2288921548


Blue Suffolk sky;






Nice to get ou on this again;







Actually went the other way;








And a much needed double espresso and brownie at Silver Oak coffees' 'rig' on Ely market.


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Apr 2019)

Only time for a quick ride today as busy with other things so headed out the reverse way of my 1 hour route round Whixall in the hope of a tailwind on the way home. Discovered some interesting potholes I don't see when going the opposite way round, not sure Shropshire council venture to these parts very often to mend roads. Before I left , teenage daughter told me my tastefully chosen gear looked like a unicorn had vomited it up, not sure if it was a compliment or an insult but I suspect insult. Colder than yesterday, no sun and still windy, 16.5 miles average speed 15.6mph and no hills in this part of Shropshire.


----------



## 8mph (14 Apr 2019)

A short hilly ride to Banbury castle and back. Had a nasty 5-10 seconds of speed wobbles coming down Banbury Hill and rode back much slower than I set out.

I've lowered my handlebars recently and put new levers with longer hoods on. Haven't had any wobbles for years, it's put a slight damper on descents.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2019)

Yet another grey, cold and windy day in this part of Suffolk so I had a very relaxed morning indoors including watching a bit of the Paris - Roubaix before heading out for my first non commute ride of the month. Due to the easterly wind direction, there was no way I was going to do a long loop as it would have been a head wind for most of the return leg - one of the disadvantages of living just a few miles from the east coast. 

In the end I put together a route consisting of a mixture regularly used local roads, but not normally on the same ride. Out to Ipswich via Levington & Nacton, back to Bucklesham and up to Newbourne, Walringfield and Great Bealings, across to Tuddenham and Westerfield, back to Ipswich and, although I don't like riding the same road twice on a single ride, back along the Bucklesham road, down to Kirton and home. 53 miles and home for fish & chips!

At one point the sun did come out and it almost got warm, but not for long.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> I thought e bikes were restricted to 15 mph .He was certainly faster than that and me


25km/h =15.5mph is the legal limit for the motor, their is no restriction on higher speeds but it must not have motor assistance . I did misread your original message as the ebike doing 14 and that's what I was referring to.


----------



## MrBeanz (14 Apr 2019)

31 miles today. Supposed to be and easy spin recover ride for my bud Mike who did a hard effort yesterday. After 6 miles at 14.5 average speed, he said forget this then lifted the pace. Ended up with 31 miles at 17.0 average speed. Met and chatted with a Tri Chick at the park. Cool gal Cathy.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Apr 2019)

My Sunday pootle was a day out doing the Dorset 200 which is an Audax classic and longest running event in the U.K. I’m not surprised. It’s such a well put together event with the best départ and arrivé I’ve seen. A couple of the mid point controls were worth bouncing as they were utterly rammed due to an overlap with the 100km event. Lunch was laid on by the parents of Axminster school and celebratory Extraordinaire @Ian H was on massage duty in the school hall. I opted for a warm cup of soup instead. There’s no mincing my words: it was lumpy and the icy headwind made this a tough event. Well apart from the ferry crossing. How cool is that?

Ferry to Studland 




A large group of riders missed the boat so to speak 




Le Route 




Corfe Castle




Stunning views from high up




Windy Weymouth 




Abbotsbury 




Silly climb up to the ice cream truck




Ridiculous climb. I got off just near the top.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (15 Apr 2019)

Some other stats you can geek out on.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Apr 2019)

Just as well I didn't want to head along to the end of the road, eh?


----------



## postman (15 Apr 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> 31 miles today. Supposed to be and easy spin recover ride for my bud Mike who did a hard effort yesterday. After 6 miles at 14.5 average speed, he said forget this then lifted the pace. Ended up with 31 miles at 17.0 average speed. Met and chatted with a Tri Chick at the park. Cool gal Cathy.
> 
> View attachment 462355
> View attachment 462356
> View attachment 462357





I moot this poster be banned.For showing shorts sunny hot weather and blue skies.
All in favour say yea all those against say nay.


----------



## TeeShot (15 Apr 2019)

First time out on the Lapierre in ages. Been too busy bagging letters in the ABC towns and villages thread. Nothing strenuous today, a trip along the Middlewood Way to Macc and back along the canal. Cool but lovely and sunny.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Apr 2019)

Out braving the wind again today. Despite the enjoyable ride yesterday I struggled to get myself motivated again - couldn't decide on a route and in the end just grabbed the knockabout bike and aimed it in the general direction of Acton Burnell.

I don't think it was quite as cold today but the wind was worse. On the main road to Condover I'd usually get along at a nice 16/17mph, even on this bike, but today I could only manage 11/12mph and in the gusts I saw the speed dropping down to 9mph - not nice.

The climb to Cantlop wasn't much better and it wasn't until Pitchford that things got a little easier as the road turned southwards. Making it slowly to Acton Burnell I took to the hills and climbed out of the village to Ruckley and Causewaywood. Riding up this valley I got some shelter from the wind as I wound my way up the steep climbs to Chatwall where the lanes with their high hedges were much appreciated.

I was heading for Yell Bank now and as I climbed higher the hedges thinned then disappeared leaving me exposed to the strong crosswind. Choosing to take the Hawk was fortunate here as it copes pretty well with crosswinds and although a bit wobbly in the gusts I was fine to ride across the ridge.

After descending Folly Bank I took a left onto a lane I've never had cause to ride along before. I had an abrupt halt immediately after turning in due to meeting a chap leading a horse but after that it was quiet as I explored the undulating lane through Comley and Botvyle and took in the variation in views.

Having crossed the A49 and headed through Dudgeley I decided to shorten the ride (I had been thinking about heading to Wilderley and Pulverbatch) so took a right after Walkmills and along some lanes I haven't cycled in years. I was only just starting to extend my range back then so today I found them shorter and a lot less hilly than I remembered.

These lanes brought me out eventually at Dorrington and back onto well trodden routes to Ryton and back to Condover. The wind being more of a south-easterly today was finally giving some help and I made good progress for the last few miles. Very glad to get back and have a hot drink today.

25.25 miles this time at 11.6 mph average.





On the way to Pitchford.





Between Acton Burnell and Ruckley.





The view from Yell Bank. I didn't stop for long as I was getting too blown about.





I found this chap strutting his stuff at the Folly Bank crossroads.





I didn't think too much about this little disused quarry at Comley as there are dozens like it in the hills round here, but........





........ apparently it is significant in the history of geological research as this sign explains.


----------



## Old jon (15 Apr 2019)

A good day for a ride, the sun is shining and there just may be a bit of breeze. There is certainly that hill away from here to descend. Off I go!

There is another direction to ride after crossing the bridge, straight on through Joao Paulo and continue towards Decathlon. But today that felt as if it was too much so I went around the right hand bend past the stone crusher and found myself, for no change at all, heading towards Beira Mar. The other direction will be explored further soon. There is a lot to find out in this direction anyway, once the bridge is reached and decisions have to be made.

Today the idea was to cross the bridge and learn a little more of the area to the south, towards Sao Jose. I suppose I want to find ways to miss the hills, the big steep ones that is. The first steep one is to reach the cycle track onto the bridge. First try, nope. Change to the small ring did not happen soon enough. Must try harder, or sooner in this case. Over the bridge, turn left and head for Itaguacu, which borders on Bom Abrigo. Then explore. 



There are, as I found, a few stretches of beach with short, dead end access. Probably different on foot, even I will walk on sand, but the bike would likely sink. Did I say miss the hills? Three climbs away from the shoreline put the legs under stress, enough so that after the third I recognised a road that headed back to the bridge, uphill, and decided to ride it. A very pleasant retracing of the earlier route, totally enjoyable, took me all the way to the bottom of that hill. Seventeen miles only, but a grin was in place anyway.

The ( not very ) big map







followed by the almost lost again version.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2019)

Today the sun was properly out, but the wind was still a cold easterly and had picked up a bit in strength. I'd planned to combine this month's 50km ride with a pub lunch & a pint or two, so the route was planned to be mostly with the wind from the side or behind for most of the way out, a spin into the wind to the chosen lunch stop and a short(ish) run home with a mostly side wind again. 

Therefore it was a regular run out via Falkenham, Kirton and Newbourne to Waldringfield with a quick diversion to Hemly for a photo stop for the "church" thread in the photography part of the forum



Then up Beacon Hill and along the Playford road into Rushmere before doubling back to Kesgrave. Now the unusual bit - I got to the turning for the pub and realised I wasn't hungry and so I just kept going! Got home, grabbed a backpack and headed to the local Morrisons to get a cheap pizza & a couple of bottles of beer for the evening meal instead which rounded it up to 40 miles for the day.


----------



## postman (16 Apr 2019)

My word we do take some fab photos of our rides.It is great to see where we all go,keep posting.Fantastic photos.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2019)

This is another one of those "Pretend it's yesterday" posts...

I had to go into work, on my holiday. Having attempted to play for sympathy on the 'Mundane news" Thread, and failing miserably, I decided to turn this to my advantage: I had to finish some design work which I reckoned would take a maximum of four hours. If I planned a long route into work and a longish route out again, I could probably manage about 70k in total, with a nice long break in between fooling about with a computer and calling it 'work'.

It's a tough life.

So, I planned a route along the valley that runs past our village, to the Neckar valley. This is one of the main valleys in our state, and would bring me to Stuttgart, where I could cut through some parks to work.

After work I'd cheat and catch a tram for a couple of K's up the side of the valley, then ride from there out into the countryside along a route I'd used a couple of days previously, and back to our village.

Here's a map, because I like maps.






Possibly a bit ambitious for a not terribly fit fortyish bloke, but still...

Cycling along the valley brought me under this bridge, which if all went to plan, I'd be cycling over in the afternoon. Notice slight downhill gradient, which made the first part of the ride a lot easier...






I was trying to keep to time on the way to work, so I didn't stop to take many pictures. This is why the next one is of this bridge which marks the extreme end of the Mercedes works, the other end is on the edge of Bad Canstatt, several kilometres away.








Surprisingly few people -even Stuttgarters- know that Stuttgart has a port, which considering we're about 600k from the sea, isn't obvious. We're close to the end of the navigable section of the river here, so I ended up riding between container terminals and cranes. At some point when I'm not in a hurry, I'll go through the grungier bits of the port and take pictures instead of skirting around the edge.






There's a great cycleway running alongside the river for several kilometres from the main entrance to the Mercedes works along the river to Stuttgart.

From there I could ride mostly through parks to work.

I forgot that German names tend to be descriptive, so when I planned a route past the Villa Berg ("The Villa on the Hill"), it meant what it said on the map.






Still, it means I had a fairly direct and traffic free route until I had to take a road for the last 500m or so. Unfortunately this just meant I got to work quicker: there's always a flip side.

...

At this point, please imagine your correspondent sitting at a desk pretending to work while being distracted by Cycle Chat working.

...

After work I cycled halfway up the hill until I reached a tram stop, and decided climbing hills is what trams are for.

By British Standards, Stuttgart is tiny, and the southern suburbs are still distinct towns with a cluster of buildings, then suddenly fields, then another town, often with big apartment buildings standing next to a field, or in this case, a whole random entertainment complex. It looks like someone in Stuttgart's government decided "We urgently need to build several massive theatres; half a dozen big hotels; and maybe a few casinos, and we're going to put all of them in that town _there_:" so suddenly the cycle lane was running between gleaming offices and large signs advertising "Aladdin", "Anastaisia" and even "The Bodyguard", egads.






Eventually the cycleway passed a building site, ran under the Autobahn, and suddenly it was countryside, with fields, tractors, and farms with huge biogas tanks that look like they could burst any moment and make a humorous flatulence noise on a grand scale.

Or maybe that's just my warped imagination.

Eventually I rounded the airport, and the final houses fell away:






If you have very good eyesight, you will make out two white lines just off centre in the far distance: these are chimneys from a large power station in the Neckar valley, which I'd cycled past that morning.

What you can't appreciate from this photograph is the wind. The previous day, the wind had been going in all directions, with an persistent breeze that was just enough to be annoying and managed to be a headwind whichever direction I was going. On this day it has regrouped and was howling east to west.

Naturally I'd chosen the most exposed part of the route to try riding west to east.

It took about half an hour, riding hard downhill on the middle ring to reach the next town.

Eventually I made it to this bridge, with a new cycleway opened with great fanfare a few months ago by the state roads department. As the Bridge was built in 1993, that means it's only taken a quarter of a century to add cycle facilities. With such rapid progress we may even have a cycle lane on each end by 2045...

Still, at least cyclists no longer have to ride into the valley and out again.






And I was able to take an overhead view of the route from that morning...






One final picture, taken mainly to celebrate not riding into a headwind at last.






The route goes through that picture from left to right. Twice, come to think of it.

70k total, well 69.3, if I'm honest, and six of those were on the tram, but don't tell anyone.

Now Beautiful God daughter has intimated that she'd like to go on a 'long' ride on Good Friday. She's 14 and pretty fit, so planning is underway...


----------



## pjd57 (16 Apr 2019)

This morning I made a familiar journey , house to Celtic Park.
I wasn't there for football though.
I'd been asked for advice on route options from the stadium to the training ground in Lennoxtown.
So I rode the longer traffic free route along the Clyde,Kelvin , canal and old railway line.
21miles. Throw in getting there and home again , plus another chore this evening and I got to 50 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Apr 2019)

Out and about early for a ride on the Raleigh this morning and for once I had a plan for where I wanted to go. The route was out to Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Melverley, Criggion, a good climb up to Bulthy, Halfway House, Westbury, Nox, Exford's Green, Condover and back.

After the last few days it wasn't too bad on setting out: a fairly light wind and cool but not as chilly as the last few days. It had looked quite promising for the mist to lift early on but by the time I was ready some thicker low cloud had rolled in which was to last most of the ride.

With the schools off, the start of the ride presented no problems from traffic and I got on reasonably well. The bike was showing some signs of the odd shifting problem again but a minor adjustment done in a gateway after Montford Bridge seems to have sorted that.

The wind was behind me from Little Ness through to Criggion so I got some nice easy cruising speeds up and was really enjoying the ride. After Criggion I needed to climb up into the hills to get to Bulthy which gave the low range gears a workout as it's a bit of a pull from the floodplain up to the hanging valley positioned between the Breidden and Middletown Hills (over 660 feet in less than 2 miles). I was climbing up to the clouds as well so it got quite chilly in the damp air. Once up at the top the only sounds were the rumble of a distant plane, the chattering of birds and a woodpecker doing its thing in the woods across the valley.

Descending the other side I found an unexpected road closure at Wollaston, which fortunately I was able to carry the bike past as the alternative route would have been to use the A458 for about a mile which didn't appeal at all.

The rest of the route was against the wind so I wasn't getting the comfortably fast cruising speeds of earlier on, but I wasn't struggling either. I extended the ride at the end with the loop through Condover then heading for home found that the traffic on the A49 was all grinding to a halt for reasons unknown so I had to filter my way past the queue as best I could as the traffic headed away from town was still flowing freely.

41.7 miles this trip at 14.3 mph average (happy with that considering the hillclimb in the middle of it). A few other cyclists about but not very many.





A bit of blossom on the way out of Shrewsbury.





A bit too misty for a good view from my usual drink stop on the way to Pentre.





The Royal Hill. As the flag shows there was a bit of wind but nothing too wild.





The Admiral Rodney pub at Criggion.





The Breidden has its head in the clouds today.





On my way up the climb looking back to what I can see of the Severn floodplain.











At the top of the climb and a couple of shots of the hidden valley that leads me to Bulthy.





Wollaston.





Near the end of the ride and the sun is trying to break through as the traffic comes to a stop on the main road.


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2019)

All these fab photos make my tootle to Otley again very mundane.But in hot sunny conditions i tootled 24 miles,i know Strava satates 20 but they don't know i stop the app outside a cafe and don't put it back on again.It was lovely apart from the roadworks in Bramhope Leeds 16.Chaos.Anyway it's all about the time out,and my visit to a charity shop.Where i purchased three Alexander Kent books,the Richard Bolitho series for the grand total of £1,ok they are a bit tatty and dog eared but i don't care.This will be a re reading of this author.a grand day out,and i can put the ride in my Activity book for the diabetes people.How good am i going to look..


----------



## Llankey43 (17 Apr 2019)

Chain snapped after 12 miles. Not impressed, had to walk 6 miles home


----------



## Donger (17 Apr 2019)

Llankey43 said:


> Chain snapped after 12 miles. Not impressed, had to walk 6 miles home


I feel your pain. A like for getting out.


----------



## C R (17 Apr 2019)

Llankey43 said:


> Chain snapped after 12 miles. Not impressed, had to walk 6 miles home


A like for the effort.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Apr 2019)

Cold start but it warmed up nicely. Me, Jules H and Pete M. Fairly standard run with bluebells in the woods. We took a loop to take in Rous Lench so we did 4 Lenches in all. Rous, Ab, Church and Atch. Hillers was fairly quiet and service swift. Setting off we looped through the picturesque Abbots Morton. Then went by Flyford Flavell. Spring is springing for sure with new green on the trees and blossom in full swing. 66 smiles


----------



## MrBeanz (17 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> I moot this poster be banned.For showing shorts sunny hot weather and blue skies.
> All in favour say yea all those against say nay.






You don't like those pics, you'll hate these! An early evening ride then relaxing in the community jacuzzi late evening.
Warm sunny California!


----------



## gavgav (17 Apr 2019)

Been working from home today, did well to resist being naughty and going for a bike ride instead, with the lovely warm sunshine outside, but as soon as the clock struck 5pm Laptop was off and out I went for a short ride around Shrewsbury, on the Carbon. It was warm enough for shorts 

I headed out of my cul de sac and immediately paused at the traffic lights, on the crossroads at the junction out of the estate, to pick up a rock that had been dropped into the road by, presumably, one of the lorries delivering to the builders who are constructing the second phase of the estate. It was big enough to have done serious damage to a wheel of a car or bike.

Continued on and down the old railway path, where I could smell a Barbecue!! Well I suppose it’s a nice evening and people are determined to make the most of it.

Then a squirrel darted across the road, in Reabrook, which I only just missed colliding with!

Followed the cycle paths to Heathgates, through Castlefields, onto the river Towpath into The Quarry, which was heaving with people walking, running, cycling and just generally enjoying the weather. The Boathouse Pub Beer Garden was packed as well, there was a circus being erected and also sadly, police about, as a body has been pulled from the river, very nearby, this afternoon, following a car ending up in there yesterday.

Continued up through Porthill, Oxon, Copthorne and Radbrook, before following Mousecroft Lane and Nobold Lane. Finally, after about 2 years of desperately needing it, they’ve done some resurfacing and pothole repairs! Granted, some of it looks like it’s been done by the local primary school kids and they’ve still missed some, but it’s a darn site better than what it has been.

Finished by going through Meole Village and home via the cycle paths.

12.92 miles at 12.2 mph avg


----------



## Old jon (17 Apr 2019)

Today, the ride was intended to scratch an itch. There is a beach not far away, Cacupe, the sun was shining and the bike was waiting to be ridden. So, breakfast and a bit of preparation and I rode off.

Hmm, preparation. I was squeezing a lime ( those and lemons are all Limao here ) into my water bottle and memory kicked in. In the days of my apprenticeship the foundries, the firm had six all along the road, always had supplies of salted lime juice available. So I ground some salt into my drink, for old time’s sake. Anyway, down the hill and pedal on to and through Joao Paulo. After a few hundred yards the tarmac is replaced by the local cobbles, which are flat topped and do look smooth. But they are not. Riding a bike on them is what I remember riding on Holbeck cobbles used to be like. Rough. Up the hill to leave Joao Paulo behind and tarmac returns for quite a wonderful distance. Over the flyover, the road beneath is used by lots of traffic, and straight on towards Saco Grande. This is the less busy road leading towards Cacupe, the one I had seen being resurfaced a few weeks ago. About a minute into the video, anyone can see where the resurfacing ended. As did my ride in that direction a few minutes later. Too rough.



Turn around, head for Beira Mar and settle for a few miles that are not too likely to shake my teeth out. Pass both bridges and turn right to head through Jose Mendes, travelling to Costeira. A whole different cycling experience and one amazing scene. It rained recently, and puddles on the bike tracks stay for a while. I smile to myself to see folk riding carefully around puddles, but. This rider, approaching me and a full width of path puddle at a fair old speed. He braked, quite fiercely, realised there was no way around the puddle, and lifted both feet off the pedals to freewheel slowly through the water. His knees were almost in his armpits, and I noticed, his shoes were bright white. The giggles stopped after a while. But kept returning all the way to home and the end of a twenty three mile wander.

A map of a couple of directions . . .


----------



## Mike_P (17 Apr 2019)

First evening ride of year today after a failed attempt earlier last week when the front tyre had an immediate puncture. Ripley loop clockwise so down Rowden Lane, avoiding some new pot holes, to Hampsthwaite for a snooze at a set of TTLs, then up the eastern Clint Bank in a PR, along the Nidderdale Greenway and up Bilton Lane in another PR. Defy - 11.93 miles 851ft climbed, avg 12.7 MPH


----------



## C R (17 Apr 2019)

Old jon said:


> lime ( those and lemons are all Limao here ) into my water bottle



So they don't use the word "lima" in there?

I find your reports really interesting, Brazil is one of my really eawa to visit places, but haven't managed to get there yet.


----------



## Old jon (17 Apr 2019)

C R said:


> So they don't use the word "lima" in there?
> 
> I find your reports really interesting, Brazil is one of my really eawa to visit places, but haven't managed to get there yet.



Just asked our lass, who was born here. Limao is the word, which I had already checked in a fruit and veg shop, Diret do Campo. Brazil is vast, and the accent, or language if you prefer, changes quite a lot. Not that my ears notice much.
Thanks indeed for the interest, whatever is 'eawa'?
More posts, including other places than this island of Florianopolis, can be seen on my FB page. There are at least 581 pages with Jon Webber as the name, one of them is mine.


----------



## C R (17 Apr 2019)

Old jon said:


> Thanks indeed for the interest, whatever is 'eawa'?



Argh, autocorrect in this phone is a nightmare, it was meant to be 'want'.

It is interesting the differences between Brazilian Portuguese and Portugal Portuguese. 'lima' is lime in Portugal, and also in Spanish. I am not that familiar with dialects in Brazil, though.

I will keep following your posts in here eagerly, as I am not in facebook.


----------



## Thomson (17 Apr 2019)

Great past week. Done 16 miles on Saturday. Ten miles last night really feel much fitter already. Work commutes only 3 miles away so trying to up the distance and intensity. Went out tonight wind was quite bad (headwind). 

Seen more cyclists this past week think it’s the start off the summer ones. Great cycle tonight scared myself next to a hedge when a rabbit nearly jumped out at me. I laughed. 

Nice weather. Slowly going from a work guy on bike to get to work, To a something something cycling at nights guy. Makes me want to cycle longer distances and I am really enjoying it, 
Tonight my longest distance to date 20.5 miles. 14.2 mph ave. even half thinking off trying a local cycle club something I would never have thought over a year ago just when I started cycling to work. 

Will be ordering a cannondale end off the month :-)


----------



## Trickedem (18 Apr 2019)

I've been in New York on business. Today I got up early and cycled down to the 911 memorial then carried on around Manhattan. A great way to start the day.
After a few meetings I went riding in Central Park along with thousands of others. It was absolutely glorious! 
The sun was out and the road around the outside is virtually traffic free. Definitely recommended.


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> You don't like those pics, you'll hate these! An early evening ride then relaxing in the community jacuzzi late evening.
> Warm sunny California!
> 
> 
> ...




I'm getting to like warm California,very much yes very much.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2019)

After riding home from work I had a 20 minute snooze and then we went for a loop on the Tandem. Just Kingston and the Eversdens and a stop at the pub in Barton 








15 cool/warm miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2300056254


----------



## chriswoody (18 Apr 2019)

So not far to the North of me is the Lüneburger Heide, an area of heather covered moorland that can be really picturesque in late summer when the heather is in bloom. Not long after I'd put gravel tyres on my old Galaxy, I'd discovered an official trail that loops over 60km through this area. The most Southwesterly point conveniently connected on to the furthest most point of a forest loop I'd already discovered. All in all, nearly 100km of singletrack and gravel roads looping through the moorland from my house. 

So today with temperatures of 22*°*c forecast I loaded up with food and water and set off into the forest. The first 18km were through familiar forest trails.






Then I struck North for a while through some fantastic forest trails with mostly gravel paths before popping out next to a small lake.






The heather was looking particularly dry after quite a prolonged spell of dry weather here.






The dry weather has also turned the trails into a nightmare in places, the middle part of the ride in particular was really difficult with the path resembling a soft sandy beach. For about ten kilometres I alternated between pushing the bike and slowly plodding along, sliding all over the place.






As well as the heather, this place is famous for being the place where the famous German mathematician Carl Gauß, carried out the first accurate geodectic survey of the area. There are a couple of memorial stones erected at two of the sites he used to conduct this work. 









Overall the Garmin showed 98.5km, just shy of the magic 100km, with an average speed of 20km an hour. A fantastic day in all with most of the ride being on gravel or forest tracks. There was hardly another soul in sight all day and the weather was lovely.


----------



## Donger (18 Apr 2019)

28.6 brisk miles around the lanes tonight. Down to Arlingham (pub stop in the Red Lion) and a loop around Fretherne to throw in a couple of little hills. Great ride in select company (@Dark46 , Claire, Rob and me). Did 23 yesterday, and plan to get out with another friend for a gentle bimble tomorrow. Rattling out the miles ever since I quit the rat race.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Apr 2019)

Good job I did not need to be in work quickly this morning, set off on the ebike and suddenly had what seemed to be chain off the chainring until I looked down and backwards and it was completely off, lying in the road a few yards back. I had changed the chainring the last night and obviously had not refitted the quick links right Now has a 38 instead of a 42 and goes uphill noticeably faster albeit slower on the level so its also got a 48 fitted - just need to sort out a derailleur which is going to need an exercise in metalwork.
Out on the Defy again this evening and for a total lack of invention the Ripley loop but anti-clockwise and noticeably more breezy than last night. Continuous procession of PRs from starting on the Nidderdale Greenway to turning onto the B6161; rather than snoozing at the TTLs in Hampsthwaite I came up Hollins Lane instead of Rowden Lane.
11.42 miles 813ft climbed avg 12.5 MPH 26% of the 7 hour BC challenge completed


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

Combo utility ride / test ride on Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Needed to run an errand for the parental unit and test out the tweaks I'd made to the brakes and pedals, so just my usual 10 mile run to and around Littleport. Was really tired after a late night last night (getting the last train home is never a good idea...) but the lure of the lovely spring sunshine made the idea of hopping on the bike kind of irresistible. Hard work though, as I was battling a brisk head wind / cross wind for most of the way, but when I finally got a tail wind, then *wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee* 

Also first ride of the year in mitts as opposed to gloves and capris as opposed to roubaix-lined tights. Spring is in the air, but still wanted the thermal jersey and a base layer though as the wind was a bit keen.

Nice to see loads of kids out on bikes in Littleport, but some of the bikes could have definitely used a clean and a drop of oil...


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2019)

Trickedem said:


> I've been in New York on business. Today I got up early and cycled down to the 911 memorial then carried on around Manhattan. A great way to start the day.
> After a few meetings I went riding in Central Park along with thousands of others. It was absolutely glorious!
> The sun was out and the road around the outside is virtually traffic free. Definitely recommended.
> View attachment 462759
> ...



What a coincidence, the Fragrant MrsP and I are NY at the moment too, staying near the Federal Reserve Bank.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Apr 2019)

Fantastic early ride on the mtb. 
Son in laws new bike is even faster than i feared.. 

Strava failed again.. Uninstalled it now, will try again next ride, fed up with it failing to be honest


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Apr 2019)

A beautiful good Friday, swapped the 3/4’s for shorts, first time this year. Out on the Tricross before lunch for a steady pootle out to Cawood and through the quiet lanes to Selby and back.
30 miles with an average of 15.3 mph, lovely ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2019)

Very warm day in Mid Wales. everyone from England has decided to drive here today.

27 miles done in hot conditions. Lovely weather and mustn't complain.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Apr 2019)

Makes a very pleasant change to get on the bike with just cycling shorts and cycle jersey and I will admit arm warmers. Temperature was 18 degrees with a 13mph easterly. Because of the wind direction I ventured out to Mendlesham first via Creeting and Stowupland and then on to Wickham Skeith and turning west to Finningham and then left on the B1113 to Old Newton. I had to stop at Old Newton church as there was a wedding and the bride and groom had just come out of the church, brilliant day for photos. There were a lot of parked cars everywhere so really had to watch where people were walking as I did`nt want to run down any of the guests and make it into somebody`s photo ! I continued onwards to Gipping and then Stowupland aided by a slight tailwind. Quite an enjoyable ride, must say I am sure I ride better when it is warmer, does anyone else think that ? 24.4 miles in total. I forgot to mention that I saw two buzzards, one yellowhammer and I believe the first swallows this year and of course countless goldfinches in the hedgerows.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2019)

Despite the forecast it was still brisk this morning when I was getting ready, so stuck with longs and layered up - although not quite as much as last weekend when it was Baltic.

The bike steered itself to Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and the A58 before a left onto Whin Moor Lane and the quiet lane to Shadwell.
The climb to Slaid Hill lights followed marvelling at the sheer number of signs already out for the TdY in a fortnight, then it was right, through the dip and onto Tarn Lane to loop back into Scarcroft, dropping back onto the A58 for the largely downhill run to Collingham.
From there it was over the bridge to the lumpiness of Linton and eventually into Wetherby where I skirted the town centre to head north, first climbing the hill into Kirk Deighton and then to on North Deighton before taking the right onto Ox Close Lane for rural quietness.
A club ride had just formed up at the corner, so I slowed down to let them clear off and then I enjoyed the near deserted roads through Cowthorpe and almost to Cattal. I think on this section I saw 3 cars and about half a dozen cyclists. Bliss.
Another right at the crossroads just shy of Cattal to head south past the former airfield on another road that was far quieter than I'd expected.

Eventually I reached Bickerton crossroads where after a brief pause for traffic it was across and on southwards, after a couple of miles taking the lane to Walton, which is still as lumpily surfaced as ever, but also near deserted. Through the village and a quick dogleg to ride down towards Thorp Arch, then over the bridge to Boston Spa with that sharp climb up the other side, before a wiggle on Main Street took me towards Clifford.
Through there and down the hill into Bramham, which inevitably means up the hill to get back out of the village.
It was really warming up by this point, so I stopped at the bench by the A1(M) bridge to take a layer off and grabbed a couple of pics:







Back on the bike and over the bridge, where a quick glance down at the motorway revealed all 3 lanes of northbound traffic grinding to a halt. Oh dear.
From there it's a steady climb past Bramham Park before taking another right onto Thorner Lane and through the lesser Wothersome Dip. I ground my way up the other side and then it's another steady climb for a mile or so, before I peeled off onto Jewitt Lane for more near solitude.
Left onto Compton Lane and the equally quiet run to Rigton Green, where I looped back onto Holme Farm Lane for the familiar run to Milner Lane and between the hedges before dropping down into Thorner.
Along Main Street and straight on for the climb up Sandhills, then Skeltons Lane and back onto Coal Road heading towards home.
At the end of the street I noticed I was on 38 miles and with the sun shining and a bit of spare time I added a long loop in to push the mileage up.

*40.55 miles* (62.25 km) in *3h 18m* at an average of *12.3 mph* with *1,788 ft* climbed and a tropical average temperature of *13.8°C*

Happy with that, despite far too many motorised muppets again today but I'll not let them take the shine off a good ride in near perfect weather. If the weather is like this tomorrow I might risk shorts - you have been warned! 
Loads of cyclists out today, including a couple of good sized club runs
My longest ride so far this year too, which shows how far I've fallen back with one thing and another. Still, it gives me an excuse to keep getting out there and improve.
It also takes me over 2,000 total miles on the Giant, which was intended to be a bad weather / winter bike but continues to be worth every penny and more in terms of pure smiles per mile - and despite the improving weather I'm currently in no rush to get the 'best' bike out, which speaks for itself.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Apr 2019)

Well a wee loop turned into a bigger loop with one notable event. I fitted new Marathon+ tyres to the Carrera and headed out to try a loop into the hills nearby. It's quite a steep ascent and I don't know who was more surprised when I caught up with a group of 12 riders all in full lycra and riding some lovely shiny, shiny bikes. I hung back thinking they're not going to be happy being passed by a 17st old man on a commuter bike wearing a flappy t-shirt and baggy shorts but I finally got impatient and whizzed past them. As I passed, one guy exclaimed "f'sakes" and another laughed. I was chuffed to bits as I "scalped" the entire pelican, definitely a first for me.

Then I took a wrong turn so the loop basically doubled but I didn't mind cos the scenery was brilliant, it was a road I'd never been on and the fields were full of lambing sheep and newborn calves. I had to smile when I passed one field full of sheep where most were struggling to lamb whilst nearby in an adjacent field the tups were watching the fruits of their labour with an impatient air as if to say "hurry up"

Lovely day for a ride. 20 miles with 1800ft climbing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2019)

I was here:






Round the big loop clockwise from the north, then round the little one, again clockwise, with Beautiful God daughter.

Pictures will follow when I have time to get them off the camera.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Apr 2019)

As I am busy tomorrow and Easter Sunday, went out today.

I planned to do the same route as a previous ride, but the Garmin and I were having difficulty.

Managed to navigate myself up to the top end of White down. Unfortunately his meant going up Crocknorth, never been up it that way before and it was a bit tough.

So next down the steep Whitedown, up Leith Hill from the north, not so hard but it went on a long time. Down Leith hill and rest before the steeper ascent,and once down up the steepest hill, White Down. Maybe this wasn't such a good idea on a bank holiday. Had to stop twice for daft motorists who didn't pull it at sensible places to allow oncoming cars to pass. Returned home via Ockham and Cobham 53.2 miles @14.5 mph and 2877 feet climbed https://www.strava.com/activities/2301719607

Yes and I wore shorts


----------



## TigerT (19 Apr 2019)

At last it’s time for short sleeves and bibs!

Woke up at my normal Friday time today despite having the day off, so got up and had a leisurely breakfast while watching Cycling Videos on YouTube. 

Wasn’t sure what my legs were like after their complaints after last weekend’s ride and a couple of gym sessions, but decided there was only one way to find out.

I’d been thinking of doing a circuit of Lake Zürich and couldn’t think of anything better so headed out. The legs were good but the bike was not. I was getting a lot of chain rub which was a bit annoying. Thankfully it’s booked in for a service next week, so I decided to carry on.

I arrived in Rapperswil at about 10:30 and had a short stop for Coffee and cake. From there I took the cycle path to Schmerikon right at the top of the lake - not my favourite bit of the route as it’s a lot of gravel and it’s often busy - It wasn’t to bad today and the next part is my favourite bit.

From Schmerikon I took Route 76 around the top of the lake. It takes a wide loop around the top with views of the mountains and being spring time, the meadows are full of Dandelions.

I arrived at my planned lunch break in Lachen at 12:00 and found a space in a favourite lakeside cafe. Took a very long lunch enjoying a Sausage and Cheese salad and a coffee while sitting outside on the shore of the lake, trying to get the motivation for the last stretch.

Finally the run back to Zürich. Not the best part of the ride as it’s a main road crisscrossing the railway line. The worst bit is right at the end climbing up the hill to home.

Bike is cleaned and put away - Don’t know why as the bike shop will do it again (and better) on Tuesday! Shorter rides on my other bikes for the rest of the weekend.

108 kms today. A great start to Easter Weekend.



Some rowers, enjoying the calm water half way down the lake.


Schmerikon at the end of the lake.


Meadows full of Dandelions stretching for miles. The best part of the ride!


The view from Lunch at Schmerikon


And a map.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Apr 2019)

Out in the sunshine on my Cube. Into Cambridge to meet my friend Stuart, then we went out through the South Cambs countryside.

Coming into Fowlmere there is an awkward junction. We were turning left(more or less straight on) but you have to look almost behind yourself to the right... Stuart’s bike wandered across my line, plenty of sidewall on sidewall action, and I did dab his cassette with my tyre! Lots of braking!!!
It was all good.

Shepreth and Barrington and then off up Old Wimpole hill.

We eventually wound up in Haslingfield at the Moringa Tree for a coffee.

Here’s the church





We parted company in Barton.


https://www.strava.com/activities/2302404658


Back home for a Seville orange G&T


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2019)

Just because... Had a nice 10 mile bimble to Ely and back on Wiggy #2, the Chartres, simply to sit in the sun in the cathedral grounds with a nice cold drink. 

Usual route via Downham Common, California, Orwell Pit etc. Rotating the bars has helped with the hand numbness, but still need to fine tune that.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Apr 2019)

Superb sunny day. Margaret PR, Phil G (who hasn't been seen for ages), Pete M, Jules H and me. Hailes Abbey was the plan. The pace was brisk from the start. Must be the warm weather. Phil and Margaret turned for a short one at Woolstone. Jules got a head start and it was 5 miles before Pete and I caught him. The cafe was busy with Bank Holiday folks but the service was fine. We took the northerly run around Bredon Hill to approach the River. Goodbyes at Upton left me with the standard run back. Is this summer? 75 smiles


----------



## Jimidh (19 Apr 2019)

I had a quick 40km ride before dinner this evening and it was great to be out with shorts sleeves and legs out for a change.

I had planned on going a slightly longer ride of 50-60km but half way round thought something didn’t feel right and had a look at the bike and found the whole back tyre was in a shocking state so thought i’d better head home and fit a new one.

My wife was drinking wine in our neighbours garden so I knew I didn’t have a service car if the tyre decided to give up the ghost


----------



## Old jon (19 Apr 2019)

At this side of the equator winter is approaching, and aye, the temperature is dropping a bit. Which makes things easier for riding, so I went out to take advantage of it. Beira Mar here I come!

And further than that of course. As in other places, it is Good Friday today. Unlike some, this place just about shuts down. Road traffic is very sparse and oddly there were not so many bike riders to be seen. Maybe everyone went to a beach, there are forty some to choose from on the island. That is beaches with names, there seem to be lots more short sandy shores, I had to check my typing twice there, that have no names. And I found a few today, once I had crossed the new road bridge and reached the mainland. Familiarity helps loads when I am riding, so leaving the bridge and heading northwest is now a straightforward bit of pedalling, no need to search for other roads ‘cos there are none. For a bike anyway. The bike track goes through Estreito on the way past Canto to Balneario and the Jardim Atlantico, every look to the right at crossroads showed the sea. And a short beach. Looking to the left at crossroads showed rising roads, and I knew I had to ride that way sometime.



All the uphill has to reward you with downhill sometime.



And it did, with the bonus of a road I thought I had seen before. So, follow that for a while, familiar scenery appears and it seems I am beginning to know the area. Confident that this road leads to Sao Jose, the grin factor rises. Further along, I know the road divides, take the left fork for the beach and then turn left again. This is the direction back to the bridge to the island. Another cycle track, in Santa Catarina when cycle tracks are good, they are very very good. Slightly busier than the ride out, but still quiet, cross the water and turn left to head for home. No water features today until the bottom of home hill where there seems to be a burst pipe under the surface. Lots of water running down the hill. One motorcyclist going up. Wearing flip flops and shorts, the usual uniform hereabouts. And he lifted his feet off the footrests as he rode through the water. Maybe part of the test here, I dunno. So, home with a smile after 23 miles yet again, and 1300 feet of going up. Pretty good.

Thanks to garthing, a map of the wandering


----------



## Mike_P (19 Apr 2019)

Turned out the feared metalwork lesson re the ebike was not needed; the extra wide derailleur mount I had got hold of, to counter the projection of the motor and consequential offset of the chainrings, was indeed too wide but then I realised if the shim was altered so that the mount was hard up against the seat tube the problem would be resolved
So derailleur fitted, but not yet cabled up, ebike put away and the Defy retrieved with short everything on for the first time this year, and no baselayer. Sort of direct to Knaresborough along Bilton Lane with its climb up from the Gardeners Arms for once, and oddly for these parts, being the steepest encountered





Diverted onto the A59 as the narrow Beryl Burton Way looked well occupied by pedestrians.




Slightly misjudged the speed (or rather the sudden lack of it) of traffic queueing at the double mini roundabouts and made a brief detour onto an access pavement crossing. North to Farnham, east up the bank and then down to Staveley (bench now devoid of the recycling box), through Minskip and over the A1(M) into Boroughbridge.




I was intending to stop at the riverside park but from the bridge over the River Ure it was obvious all benches had been claimed so onwards through Milby




and over the River Swale at Thornton Bridge into the Hambleton District of North Yorkshire




Passing through Helperby the poor road surface turned out to be too typical of the roads hereabouts




Headed on, slightly wary of where I was going having only been in this neck of the woods once before, and missing a turning did a U turn which I later discovered was unnecessary as I could have simply taken either of the next two turnings. More concern crept in in Aldwarke where a sign directing to the bridge seemed very oddly located and I wondered if it had been turned through 180 degrees (on the extreme right of the photo).




Carried on anyway and eventually the bridge appeared across the fields and I gratefully crossed the River Ure (the Swale having merged into it upstream) knowing generally better roads lay beyond. Had to stop mid crossing to retrieve the puncture kit that the vibrations caused by the timber boarding had jumped it out of the top tube bag




Thence through Great Ouseburn, Grafton and Arkendale to Ferrensby where I stopped by the village duck pond, which was well occupied with active ducklings and wary ducks. Continuing westwards I was suddenly puzzled why the Garmin was giving a reading of 0.1 mph. Then I heard a voice behind me and a lady cyclist pulled alongside who confirmed the actual speed. Turned out she had been further east to Easingwold and said the roads their were awful as well. She then accelerated away leaving me in her wake and then the Garmin started working again so I presume something on her bike was disturbing the signal from axle mounted sensor. Down the bank into Farnham and through Scotton and onto the A61 briefly before taking Nidderdale Greenway back to Bilton Lane

45.51 miles 1946ft climbed avg 14.1 mph 72% of BC 7 hour challenge completed.


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Apr 2019)

Just another short tour of the local lanes today in the beautiful sunshine, shorts and short sleeves definitely needed today. Headed into Whixall then towards Fenns Bank back over the canal to Alkington which involves crossing a bridge which people on the canal boats have to wind up to lift it so they can pass which takes a bit of time and effort so not every one bothers to put it back down so detour is needed to cross,


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2019)

Probably the last chance this month for a non-commute ride and time for the April 100k ride, but firstly there was a quick trip into Felixstowe to get the 1/2 price coffee Lidl have on their weekend offer. As it was still quite chilly & breezy first thing, even in normal trousers & fleece top, I was a bit hesitant to go out in just a short sleeved top & shorts later in the morning, so I stuck arm & knee warmers in my jersey pockets just in case, but they weren't needed thanks to wall to wall sunshine 

I took the Spa Elan and headed out the long way up one side of th River Deben to Wodbridge and then out to Melton, past Sutton Hoo and down into Alderton on the other side of the Deben. Then it was up towards Tunstall via Hollesley and Butley - 10 miles with a constant head or front 3/4 wind in open countryside! Thankfully, the rest of the ride was mosty side or tail winds going across from Tunstall to Wickham Market, back down to Woodbridge and a regular run up Beacon Hill to Rushmere and Bucklesham before home to get the necessary mileage in for the 100k. 








https://www.strava.com/activities/2301779049


----------



## Littgull (19 Apr 2019)

Another glorious sunny day. For the second time in a fortnight I rode another excellent imperial century route devised by @ColinJ. Its just a pity that he has been suffering with a headcold virus otherwise I'm sure he would have ridden these with me. The route took me from Littleborough to Crosby (72 Miles) and Return leg from Crosby to Wgan Wallgate station (25 miles). In anticipation of the '3 mile shortfall' I rode a quick local loop before I started the actual route. It turned out I needn't have ridden it as I put the extra 3 miles in by riding further along the Crosby seafront road than the route included. My total was 103 miles.

It was an amazingly flat route averaging just 24 ft of ascent per mile! I would have suggested it would be a great route for a single speed but there is quite a long climb at about the 94 miles point before reaching Wigan. It's not very steep but quite long. Not really what you would want on a singlespeed bike after riding all day but fine on my geared bike.

The tracks and lanes were very quiet and it was only the daytripper 'honeypots' that were very busy and crowded - Great Barn, Rivington, Martin Mere etc. The route included some very pleasant chunks of the TransPennine trail (NCN62) and quite a lot of NCN91.The off road surfaces were excellent. I was lucky that for the outward leg of 75 miles I had either a tailwind or tail/cross wind.
It was a moderate easterly wind and that was the key factor in me choosing this route. It wouldn't be so enjoyable if the more common westerly prevailing wind had been blowing.

A great day out.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2019)

He's doing all my routes without me!  

I knew about the one climb on the route. It looked just about doable on my singlespeed so I will have a go when I do the ride.

I should be back up to speed soon. I did a test ride today and after a slight wobble on Cross Stone Rd Todmorden (700 m at 14%, and later a stretch which is 660 m at 15%, slackening to 12% over 1.25 km, but still averaging 9.5% over 1.9 km) I started to feel ok.

I'll try to do a longer ride over the weekend. @Littgull and I hope to get a decent one in on Thursday so let's hope the great weather continues next week!


----------



## JhnBssll (20 Apr 2019)

I had an excellent day yesterday after deciding to go on a club ride. It had been organised at the last minute to take advantage of the lovely weather, a 42 mile jaunt out to the coast for fish and chips then 42 miles home again. The ride out was in to a slight headwind but nothing too brisk. This was eased by the gradual descent down to sea level as we edged nearer to the chippy  I decided against the full fish and chips knowing I had 42 miles of gradual ascent to tackle shortly after and opted for just a small portion of average chips, the only disappointment of the day  The ride leader decided to stop off at a pub on the way back with 60 miles on the clock in the very pretty village of Laxfield. Half a pint of coke and a stretch later and we were back on our way. We made it back to the start at around 5pm, 7 hours after we had left  With 83 miles covered and my legs feeling relatively good I decided I would regret not taking the opportunity of grabbing my first imperial century so I set off on my own with the plan of cycling in a straight line for 9 miles, turning round and coming home again  I got in shortly before 6pm having covered 101.4 miles @17.8mph  I'm so pleased with the mileage, and to have done it at that speed is amazing  I'm sure the average chips were the key


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Apr 2019)

Friday wasn't a holiday for me, but it was home as soon as possible. My front door thermometer was reading 21C so it was into shorts and short sleeves for the first time this year. I headed out into the gentle south easterly breeze to do a clockwise circuit which my memory (erroneously) suggested wasn't too hilly. I had one absurdly dangerous overtake on a semi-blind summit where I could see the oncoming car although the overtaker clearly couldn't. Fortunately I'd adjusted my road position to leave myself the necessary room to avoid the eejit swerving back in. 

It was a bit hazy for photos. First one is looking south west up Teviotdale, with the local landmark of Ruberslaw on the horizon.






And from the same spot, looking the other way, Waterloo monument just visible on the horizon centre left. 






Rather than turning straight for home at my most southerly point I crossed the Teviot into Denholm and did a lap of the village green first. After passing the drinkers sitting in the sun outside the pub I couldn't stop fantasising about beer. 
This is the village green with the Leyden memorial in the centre and the pub, the Horse and Hound, the white building to its left.





From here I was heading towards home, but despite the tailwind I was beginning to flag. I don't take any food unless I'm planning on going over 40 miles but fortunately found an emergency packet of shot blocks in my saddle bag. Either that, or the realisation that I was now over the watershed and looking back down to the Tweed valley perked me up....






...which lead to what I thought was a really commendable time on a downhill strava segment. However, on checking strava this morning, I found that the first 35 or so were all professionals who did it on the same day as part of the TOB, so it was even better than I thought. (OK, it did involve drafting a post office van for longer than the commissaires would have approved of.)

The map -






37.2 miles onwards, 736m upwards. 14.7mph average.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2019)

Started out today a bit cool and overcast but it soon warmed up and turned into another hot morning. My usual small loop of 16 miles. Lots of holiday makers on the roads of course.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2019)

Well done on your first imperial century @JhnBssll and  for the average speed you set.

I also set out to do an imperial century yesterday to get my challenge qualifier for April in. I had a ride to Bewdley in mind so got up and about for a little after seven and set out on the Raleigh into a chilly and misty morning.

For starters I needed to add some mileage, knowing that just going there and back is about 10 miles too short, so headed through Condover to Atcham and through Attingham Park where, going up the drive, one of the visitors did a very pointless close overtake just a couple of hundred yards from the carpark which spoiled my mood slightly. On a morning like this I couldn't stay annoyed for long though as the sun was out, the sky was blue and the mist was burning off as I headed past Upton Forge, Wroxeter and on for my first pass through Cressage. Shortly after the village I had a pause for a bite to eat and it had warmed up just enough to dispense with the two fleeces I'd started out with (and allowed me to show off the CycleChat jersey).

I'd been passed by a couple of other riders while stopped and a few miles down the road near Kenley Common I encountered them again as they'd obviously been round a different way. Progress was good to Longville where I tackled the climb over Wenlock Edge past Wilderhope Manor (this is the easiest pass over the edge heading south IMO) and dropped down to Broadstone where there was a lot of Good Friday traffic on the B4368 and freshly resurfaced lanes after that almost the whole way to Tugford where I turned off to climb up the hill to wards Ditton Priors. This road is new to me and I found it a longer but less steep alternative to the way I'd tried previously through Stanford Long.

From Ditton Priors the route to Cleobury North and Stottesdon consists of long, flowing descents interspersed with short climbs so I made some really good progress here. Another food stop was taken at Stottesdon, where I also converted my trousers to shorts, then there was more of the same kind of riding through Bagginswood, Upper Bardley, Buttonbridge, and through the Wyre Forest into Bewdley. I knew this road would be busy with it being a bank holiday and there were a couple of passes that were less than courteous but the fun of the last few steep descents into Bewdley made up for that and I hit my top speed of the trip (37.8mph) round here. The town itself was very busy and filtering wasn't easy on the narrow streets so I had to wait my turn with everyone else. Finally I made it to the Severn Valley Railway station where I had a coffee, ended up chatting to a couple of other cyclists for quite a while (they were visiting from the east midlands and enjoy riding trails along old trackbeds so I recommended the Mawddach Trail if they are ever over that way).

After having my lunch at the station I had to get moving again and headed out of town following NCN route 45 into the Wyre Forest and along the old Bewdley-Tenbury railway. I caught the couple I'd been chatting to earlier but needed to press on. The path was popular today which is always good to see but there were fewer people on the section that climbs up to Button Oak where I rejoined the tarmac heading for Arley. I had a stop at the station here as well, as there was a train due, and was on hand to witness the signalman making a cockup; He was on the platform ready to exchange tokens with the driver but had forgotten to change the signal just outside the station so the train was stopped waiting there for permission to enter and the fireman had to walk down the line to find out what was up.

From Arley there is a long drag up the hill towards Nash End then a descent back down to river level via the Severn Valley Country Park at Alveley and across the river again to follow the path alongside the railway to Hampton Loade station. I could see a train waiting so stopped at a good viewpoint near the station hoping to see a couple of trains pass but it took a while due to the earlier mentioned mistake at Arley having thrown the schedule out of kilter.

Another long climb follows as I headed for Bridgnorth and I needed to get a move on as I'd got a fair way still to go and had wasted too much time watching the trains. I avoided the signed path past Chelmarsh Reservoir by sticking to the road up to Chelmarsh village, didn't visit the station in Bridgnorth and skirted round the town centre on the way to the path along the old railway to Coalport and Ironbridge. This could be a wonderful path but the surface is horrendously rough. Some of it has had some patching work done but it seems to have made it worse. I did stop to check on a group sorting out a puncture but they were nearly done so I wasn't needed.

I was quite glad when I got to the end of this path. I crossed the river using the Iron Bridge, made my way through the throngs of tourists and headed onto another road I knew would be busy on the way to Leighton and my second pass through Cressage. This road isn't one I'm particularly fond of but is necessary. It was busy but fortunately _most_ drivers behaved, though I did have a couple of passes I wasn't keen on and while descending into Leighton doing almost the 30mph speed limit a couple of cars overtook me doing at least 50.

I finished off my water at Cressage and was surprised to find that despite 90 miles in the legs the climb up Shore Lane felt fairly easy. The new saddle did feel somewhat firm towards the end of the trip but as this is only the fifth ride on it I suppose that's not really surprising.

I had enough miles racked up not to need to add anything extra, which was quite a relief, so I headed back the most direct way through Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Condover. It was only in the last 3 miles that the legs really started to warn that they didn't want to play any more by which time the riding was fairly flat and I could take it easy.

102.13 miles at 12.7 mph moving average which I'm fairly happy with for a very undulating century. I was actually out for 11 hours 20 minutes due to stops en-route and all the time spent round the railway.





Heading through Attingham Park early on.





Between Tugford and Ditton Priors, looking back across Corvedale to Wenlock Edge.





At Ditton Priors.





Stottesdon.





Bewdley.





2857 brings its train into Arley.....finally.





The visitor centre at the Severn Valley Country Park.





Visiting "large prairie" 4144 departs Hampton Loade.





The famous Iron Bridge.





Excellent conditions for a balloon flight between Pitchford and Cantlop.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Apr 2019)

Out on the tandem this morning. Nice and warm, but a supposed 5mph NE wind seemed stronger and from all directions.

Down to Toft and along by the glider airfield, then we took the back road into Gamlingay. Here we saw a Red Kite fly lazily over the village.





A stop at Waresley GC. Had a nice chat with an old couple who were interested in the bike.




Home via Caxton and Bourn, Buzzards and Kestrels about.

26 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2304444418


----------



## gavgav (20 Apr 2019)

I’m up in Wales, at the caravan, enjoying what must be the best weather in the 6 years we’ve been coming up here (normally I time my visits just wrong, to miss out on any heatwaves!) Hot and sunny, no wind and not a cloud in the sky.

I set out on a ride, this morning, avoiding any main roads, as they are absolutely clogged with cars, caravans, motorbikes, etc, many being driven by maniacs, so it was up up and up into the hills.

I began by heading out of Dyffryn and up the long steep climb to Pen Yr Allt Fawr. I was sweating buckets, by the time I’d reached the beginning of the mountain pass, but legs were feeling pretty strong and a quick water stop, before traversing the pass to the top, at 900ft. I’d set out from sea level, climbing the 900 feet in about 2 miles. The views were splendid.















I then retraced my steps, downhill to the junction for the pass and then followed the gated lanes to Coed Artro, with the steep descent to Pentre Gwynfryn. Next was the slightly more steady climbing, up the Artro valley, to Llyn Cwm Bychan.

The scenery is stunning and especially shown off in the sunshine. Half way up the climb, I came face to face with a herd of cattle being shepherded along, luckily timed perfectly, as they were going through the gateway I’d initially pulled into. I really don’t trust cows!

Continued on, to the gateway where the Llyn comes into view, to find chaos. A car, that I’d pulled in to let past a few minutes back, had met 3 boy racer cars at the gateway, on a narrow section. This was compounded by 2 lads who were wild camping, and who’d parked their motorbike and car in the nearest passing place! I watched for a minute, as they tried to negotiate, before the chap decided he’d be better off reversing, what must have been a good half a mile to the previous passing place. I was able to squeeze past and settle myself down for lunch, sat on a rock, next to the lake.








A couple, who were walking, and I’d passed a mile or so back, stopped and had a chat. The lady was impressed with my bike setup, half cross bike and half tourer.

I then retraced my steps back down to the bottom of the valley, and half way down was stopped by a chap in a car, who was lost and looking for the Cwm Nantcol Waterfall. He was 1 valley over from where he should have been. I set him straight with directions and then began the steepest climb of the ride, couple of gradient arrows, back up through Coed Artro. I managed to snag my shin on my mudguard stay, whilst negotiating one of the gates on the road, which drew blood!

The descent back to Dyffryn is fantastic, with one long straight section that enabled me to hit 33mph.

Fabulous ride in fabulous weather.

20.9 miles with 1723 ft of climbing, snail pace!


----------



## Billy Wizz (20 Apr 2019)

https://www.mapmyride.com/workout/3495852514
Well looks like I am back in the swing early ride out this morning on the old Orbea I was looking at getting a new bike but this bike is a far better bike than I will ever be a rider even though it is 15 or so years old I think I will have a complete overhaul at the end of the summer.. 
wearing the thermals this morning was a mistake old habits


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2019)

Weather like this is too good to waste, so it was out on the Giant with considerably less layers than yesterday.
For the first time this year, bib shorts and a short sleeved top, although I did have arm and knee warmers on to start with. No overshoes either.

Local roads down with a slight diversion to avoid road works that seem to be everywhere this weekend and on to Barwick Road.
Down the hill to the bridge over Cock Beck and the long drag into Scholes, keeping right for the short sharp climb and then the long steady descent into Barwick, past the maypole and more down to cross Cock Beck again and the climb up Cattle Lane.
Ups and downs followed all the way to Aberford, getting passed by a small group of riders along the way.
Right at the T-junction, passing the same group of riders who were clearly meeting up with others before moving off again.

The Garmin had been a pain already and having already dropped the HRM and intermittently ignoring the cadence sensor then decided to end Live Track after just over 5 miles, so I stopped to sort that out. Before heading under the A1(M) bridge and climbing to Lotherton Gates.
Left at the junction and after a short rise past the farm it's another long steady drop all the way to the Crooked Billet pub. I do like a bit of downhill.
However you have to pay for all that fun and before long it was right for the sharp hill up into Saxton.
A wiggle through the village and out on Headwell Lane, which always reminds me of being in France with it's tree lined verges and open vistas.

I was soon at the London Road where a right then left took me into Barkston Ash, through the village and the long straight run along Common Lane all the way to the railway bridge at Church Fenton, where the group from earlier in Aberford caught up and passed me again.
Through the village and another right onto Bracken hill Lane to pass along the southern fringes of the airport before heading out into more of the flattest countryside Yorkshire has to offer.
The road then becomes Moor Lane and climbs to cross the bridge over a busy East Coast Main Line, with three trains passing in short succession.
From there it's a simple run into Ryther, although the poor road surface wasn't half making the rear mudguard vibrate.
I almost stopped for a pic by the river in Ryther, but decided to push on, recrossing the railway line and then into Ozendyke, soon reaching the fringes of Ulleskelf where I got the only motorised muppet of the day where an Aygo driver passed far too close, then almost immediately virtually stopped on a clear road to turn right into the village...

Shaking my head, I carried on to the bus stop where I halted for a couple of pics and an energy bar:







I was just about to set off when a nice elderly couple arrived to wait for the bus (apparently there are a couple on a Saturday!) and started asking loads of questions about the bike and how far I'd ridden.
Anyhow, after a short chat and with the bus approaching I got underway again heading south now to pass the airport entrance and head back into Church Fenton. from there I retraced my route back to Barkston Ash with the faintest hint of a tailwind, before heading the long way round into Saxton.
Through there again and up to Linda's Bench, where it was now so warm that I had to stop and shed a layer and take another couple of pics:







Resaddled and on my way, passing a farmer getting ready to plant his spuds, I was soon dropping down onto Copley Lane for the steady rise up to Lotherton Gates. A quick shimmy through the junction and on to Aberford, with the drop down under the A1(M) bridge where all the northbound traffic was at a standstill again.

From Aberford it's a straightforward reversal of the outbound route, although that long drag up through Barwick didn't seem too bad today despite the mounting heat. From Barwick to Scholes on the route of this years TdY Day 2 (although I'd like to think at a more gentlemanly pace), before the drop down Leeds Road and then local roads to home.

*32.1 miles* (51.65 km) in *2h 30m* at an average of *12.8 mph* with just *1,362 ft *climbed and a balmy average temperature of *16.9°C*

More than happy with that. It's another point in the Half Century Challenge pot and it's my first back to back half centuries this year, so things are starting to head in the right direction. It's all looking good for another ride tomorrow too, so fingers crossed.
Garmin appears to have behaved itself for the rest of the ride, although it's still refusing to find the HRM - I'll change the battery and see if that helps.
The temperature topped out at 25.0°C on the second half of the ride which is a welcome change after how cold it has been recently.
Loads of cyclists out today, at times it was like the height of summer.
And after yesterday it was lovely to only encounter one motorised muppet all day.

And to end, the map also showing today's lack of elevation:


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2019)

44 miles this morning and of course afternoon.Superb weather so off to Knaresborough.Now if my memory serves me right,this is the longest ride in two years Prostate problems and depression due to the pills,this robbed me of my drive.So Otley has been my friend because it's so near 12 miles out and of course 12 miles back.So today it was like knocking down a wall of fear,i know it sounds daft,but it has seemed like that.So 8-20 off i set.Ride out was brilliant,a nice stop for two lattes,a walk around,photos then a couple of sarnies and home at 12-00.Well miles 1-37 were brilliant,but oh dear 38,39,40 were hell.At Linton just outside of Wetherby i blew up.So i got o to Harewood Avenue a long flat but busy road.This tip had been offered to me by an old chap who i spoke with in Knareborough Market square,i turned off at Wike after stopping twice in laybys.The heat,Once hitting Wike it got easier and hardly any traffic.So slowly to Shadwell Leeds 17,where i found a shop and purchased a Lucozade orange,and i had ten mins.Energy back i set off for a stop at Costa Leeds 17,where all was restored.My legs ache my head is hot,i feel tired but great.Pictures later.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Apr 2019)

My favourite recovery ride by far. A wee expedition with my littlest who has just graduated onto a 24”, 10 year old Isla Bike. 11km along the Wellow Valley in Somerset. Woody glades, steep railway cuts, ice cream and best of all the famous 2 Tunnels. I love getting my cheap MTB out for a bimble like this. Such a pleasant change from my posh Audax bike.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Apr 2019)

No energy today but was determined to get another bank holiday weekend ride in. Out on the Tricross at midday for a gentle pootle. 35.1 miles with an average of 14.7 mph. Beautiful day and 23 degrees.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2019)

· 


Hot but good day.






STRAVA.COM

Morning Ride to Knaresborough. - Bob Mee's 40.4 mi bike ride

A proper ride out today.It seems years since i went to Knaresborough.


----------



## 8mph (20 Apr 2019)

Took the tourer out for 40 minutes, riding the smooth, new roads that have been built on the outskirts of Swindon. I just went out in jeans and a shirt for a change. First lazy ride in a long time and it only took a few seconds to get out the door!





The bike is faster than it feels but best kept to speeds of 16-19 mph on the flat. I had a few funny moments pushing on the brake levers, forgetting that the shifters are bar-ends.


----------



## booze and cake (20 Apr 2019)

I rode around central London today and visited the sites occupied by the Extinction Rebellion protesters. A number of normally incredibly busy, polluted and dangerous cycling spots have been commandeered and closed to motor traffic. Bikes are welcome of course, and it was so nice to cycle around parts of London I know so well, but only ever see so quiet on Christmas day. It was a treat to reclaim the roads on such a lovely sunny day, and for once the air was comparatively free of diesel fumes.

Here's Park Lane, this is just the northbound lanes, there's another 4 lanes on the other side of the central reservation going south. This road leads into Hyde Park Corner, one of London's busiest junctions, that is relentlessly busy 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, well usually it is,.....today I felt like a hotshot Monopoly playing magnate that owned it all, all mine




At the top end of Park Lane is Marble Arch, again normally a road I'd avoid on a bike, not today though




And its great to see so many people camping in central London




Large sections of the consumerist mecca that is Oxford St were also closed. The lack of buses had an immediate effect, with rare wildlife already returning




Oxford Circus as a motor vehicle-free zone is another rare and pleasing sight.




Only people and bikes on Whitehall too, this is bloody brilliant




Parliament Square is also still held by the cycling nirvana bringing rebels




And Waterloo Bridge has been a no-go to traffic all week.




Cycling over Waterloo Bridge on the wrong side of the road would normally result on some brutal Wile E. Coyote style splatting by the onslaught of buses and other traffic, so this is another first for the day




Just being able to stand in the road and take pictures felt weird but good.




I approve of planting new trees on the bridge




They've even managed introduce a skateboard mini-ramp to the bridge. As skateboarding is now an Olympic sport this can be seen as a new training ground for the stars of tomorrow.




I've heard the police have since moved in to try and remove the protesters from some sites, but for the few hours I was out, there was a great atmosphere and I saw no trouble at all, not a single arrest, and exemplary behaviour from protesters and police. Well done to all and good luck to them in trying to get some change. They certainly made my cycle around London so much nicer than a normal Easter weekend would be, and its really been quite eye opening and refreshing to see that people can just turn up on mass and take over these places, places I never thought I'd ever see without traffic, its been great. I would wholeheartedly engage in such civil disobedience again


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Apr 2019)

Steve E, Mrs 26 and me in the Green. Jules H at the Pot. Ledbury fitted the bill so off into familiar lanes in superb sunshine. We climbed at Redmarley to loop around for Lebury and the cafe. Our return took us up the Wyche cutting and the fast drop back home. It really does feel like summer. 37 smiles


----------



## Dark46 (20 Apr 2019)

As @Donger had put in his ride post , it was a great ride in perfect weather with great company as always. For me it turned out to be just over 31 miles after Claire and I escourted Rob home. We couldn`t really leave it at 28.8 miles ! The ride took in Stonebench , Elmore, Longney,Epney, Upper Framilode, Arlingham,Fetherene, Frampton on Severn and Saul before heading back the way we came to Quedgeley. We are so lucky to live in the area we do with great countryside and veiws within minutes riding. Tha takes my weekly ride to just over 60 miles with a Severn Bridge ride at the weekend.


----------



## iancity (20 Apr 2019)

As with nearly everyone else today, a lovely ride in the sun 
Trying to get more into photography, so took it easy today and stopped a load more times than I normally would (well, thats my excuse anyway )
Still trying to get to grips with the camera, I know in my head the shot I want, but recreating it is a different story.

Anyway, 27 lovely peaceful miles around the beautiful Northumbrian countryside














Hebron


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2019)

Postman late again.


----------



## Aravis (20 Apr 2019)

A nice route today. Clockwise around the loop below, 114.24 miles:






My favourite roadside watering stop at Upton-upon-Severn was cunningly situated at half way, making it very much a ride of two halves. Setting of northwards at about 6:40am it was magnificently quiet for a few hours, if a little cold to begin with. After a series of gentle ups and downs, eventually I turned eastwards crossing the northern part of the Malverns. Here they are carved deeply by river valleys, not quite the miniature mountains they become further south. Distant views were largely obscured by haze, but near at Suckley, on the Worcester side of the hills, this vista appeared:






When I've passed this way before I've headed towards Worcester. Turning south-eastwards towards Upton had the benefit of the constantly changing view of the high Malverns. Here, at Leigh Sinton, they're still largely end-on:






After watering to the finish at Upton I headed north-westwards on the second half of the ride. Reaching the modest range of hills north of Evesham known as the Lenches, the temperature had risen considerably in time for a succession of five sharpish hills. The blissful cool and quiet of the morning now seemed a long time ago. Still, at the point where I turn for home there was this satisfying view towards the Cotswolds:






There was a deep furrow at the edge of the field enabling me to prop my bike, but in doing so I failed to notice a fresh growth of stinging nettles. 

After crossing the Avon at Fladbury there's the pretty village of Charlton, with it's stream and green:






From there, just the eastern side of Bredon Hill, finishing along "old faithful", the A38 from Tewkesbury.

One oustanding nature observation: a drumming lesser-spotted woodpecker at Wadborough, near Pershore. I used to expect to hear them most years, but not for quite a while. The RSPB website suggests that nowadays there are some 100 greater-spotteds for every lesser.


----------



## Trickedem (20 Apr 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I had an excellent day yesterday after deciding to go on a club ride. It had been organised at the last minute to take advantage of the lovely weather, a 42 mile jaunt out to the coast for fish and chips then 42 miles home again. The ride out was in to a slight headwind but nothing too brisk. This was eased by the gradual descent down to sea level as we edged nearer to the chippy  I decided against the full fish and chips knowing I had 42 miles of gradual ascent to tackle shortly after and opted for just a small portion of average chips, the only disappointment of the day  The ride leader decided to stop off at a pub on the way back with 60 miles on the clock in the very pretty village of Laxfield. Half a pint of coke and a stretch later and we were back on our way. We made it back to the start at around 5pm, 7 hours after we had left  With 83 miles covered and my legs feeling relatively good I decided I would regret not taking the opportunity of grabbing my first imperial century so I set off on my own with the plan of cycling in a straight line for 9 miles, turning round and coming home again  I got in shortly before 6pm having covered 101.4 miles @17.8mph  I'm so pleased with the mileage, and to have done it at that speed is amazing  I'm sure the average chips were the key
> 
> View attachment 463106
> View attachment 463110
> ...


Chapeau.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

Just a utility ride to Angel Drove today - five and a half miles in the late afternoon sunshine on Wiggy #1, the Rouen.

Bike came home in the car along with the grocery shop (mainly yellow sticker goodies) and the parental unit.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

Fabulous morning ride, sadly Strava failed again... Must be this nokia 5.

We did 23 miles in glorious sunshine.
Mostly xc with about 4 miles tarmac.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Apr 2019)

Yesterday afternoon on the Defy initially ventured up Nidderdale; down Hollins Lane to Hampsthwaite and then Elton Lane up to Clapham Green passing en-route another what I thought were rare Parish boundary markers, this one for Birstwith.




That village came after Clapham Green following a sharp decent, on through Darley to Darley Head; a game of cat and mouse occurring with the local bus which had passed me before Birstwith and then again en-route to Darley; this has been reduced from a hourly frequency to a one of 90 minutes using smaller vehicles albeit electric. Briefly south on the B6451 then heading south west to Thorthwaite. Turned north along Dairy Lane wary of an almost full road set of pot holes previously found along there but they had been filled in. Back on the B6451 from Dacre, this time north east down to Dacre Banks




Over the River Nidd and up the ramp into Summerbridge, and north west for the first time along the B6165 pass the Methodist Church




through Low Laithe and up to Wilsill ; the bus passing again although now in the opposite direction having been to Pateley Bridge
An acute right turn at Wilsill joined the eastbound route of NCN688 "Way of the Roses" along the narrow road through Smelthouses which turned out to be one where a good north-westerly or more preferably a smaller chainring is beneficial - upgrade initially and then a decent signposted as 11% only then to encounter immediately an ascent signposted as 19% - partly pedalled up, rest use made of Shanks Pony.




Two further uses of the "Pony" followed on an ascent signposted as 18% and another which had no signpost but the right bend had a pretty vertical banking to it. Obviously while no where near a fast time for the three climbs Strava has 3463 slower times, tried to work out exactly how much I pedalled but Garmin data seems to be wrong as apart from a brief moment cadence up the climbs is never zero. North as per the NCN thereafter pass Brimham Rocks, packed judging by the field that was the overflow car park. This is one of the lesser roadside rocks.




Left the NCN and went east on the B6265 before taking the single track Sawley Moor Lane and followed that by heading to Fountains Abbey, re-joining the NCN to skirt the Abbey grounds with a PR on the climb of Fountain Lane




Passed through the adjacent Deer Park where Deer for once were clearly visible but missed by the GoPro. On through Studley Roger where one property was obviously undergoing some extensive works




Took an off saddle break in a park in Ripon alongside the River Skell




Re-joined the NCN route crossing the Ripon bypass - Sustrans describe it as entirely on road




Continued through Littlethorpe as far as Bishop Monkton where the NCN was left for the final time as I headed via Burton Leonard to Knaresborough, a judged decision as that the climb of the A59/adj cycletrack to Forest Lane Head was preferable to the A61 into Killinghall or a no doubt very packed Nidderdale Greeenway and Beryl Burton Way. Did the climb in a new PR and then normal route homewards via the typically quite Starbeck Branch of the Nidderdale Greenway, other than having to stop to let a motorised wheelchair to pass in the opposite direction.

45.31 miles 2977ft largely pedelled up Avg 12.4 MPH.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (21 Apr 2019)

Quick, untangle the bunting; I have been on a ride. We were nearly out of chocolate spread for breakfast toast and I have been scouring the Internet for palm oil free versions. Waitrose seem to offer some and, given a choice between visiting Newport (the Shropshire version) or Wolverhampton (the Mordor version), well, Newport it is! 

I then thought I might cycle it. The canal would do for a large part of the ride so I fitted my battered Freedom Bikepacker panniers to the old mountain bike and set off in wonderful weather. I rode through endless fields of yellow. There is so much oil seed rape grown, it makes you wonder why palm oil is in just about every sodding thing!

I got a bit lost getting from the canal to Newport. I rode through the Onns. Little Onn, Upper Onn and Onn and On! Many confusing miles later I arrived. I might have got slightly too enthusiastic in the shop. I mean, what's the point of riding all that way and only getting one jar? Ooh, look, that wine looks good. A nice cauliflower for later in the weekend and....

Before I knew it, both panniers are full of really heavy stuff and the bumpy canal towpath isn't looking as appealing as the roads. I didn't want to be riding on the A41 as I was put off it many years ago when first on the scene of a very fatal accident.

I got very lost in the lanes and ended up heading to Telford. That's away from home. I got back on track by riding through the National sports facility at Lillishall. I was really struggling now and had to stop for a rest on a bench in Sherrifhales:






On the bench was this plate:






I did indeed rest my legs and try to regain the use of full colour vision! I watered the small floral tribute from one of my water bottles and headed towards Shifnal.

The rest of the ride passed in a bit of a haze. The bike was so heavy and I have hardly been out for 5 months or so. 40 hot and sunny miles saw me home in time to see my son's cricket team lose their first match. I did see him make an amazing throw from the boundary to run someone out. 

I am suffering a bit with a headache today but I think I'm glad I actually got out! Here's a picture of the loaded bike.






I think I remember this road into Sherrifhales. I'm sure Parker International used to be down there somewhere.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Apr 2019)

Another glorious day. Lots of sunshine and warmth. Another 16 miles in the bag for me.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Apr 2019)

Velo moira today , 2 groups with a social ride nde and a more spitited ride to curbourough
'View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2307317768/embed/02db9c5d7a0b4cfd66c1641a779d2dd5348d643b


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2019)

Thursday was an off road training ride of 17 miles. Friday was a bimble with the family of about 6 miles to Talacre for lunch. Saturday another bimble with Mrs F for a coffee on the beech at Prestatyn (5 miles). 

9am today was another bimble with my dad of 73 for bacon butties and a cuppa at Talacre but a slight detour towards the Dee Estuary. 9 miles, not bad as its my dad's first ride of 2019, on an old Emelle MTB from the 90's. Works perfectly well, as I was sat on a full suspension trail bike.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Apr 2019)

Just a wee ride of about 5miles, mostly off road on the Thorn tandem.
We went down to Hardwick Wood for a walk.
Whilst there we saw our first speckled wood butterfly of the season


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Apr 2019)

Easter Sunday and another 23 degrees!
Out at midday on the single speed Genesis, only the second ride with no gears and I’m loving the quiet simplicity of this bike.
20.4 miles with an average of 15.5 mph, lovely spin out.


----------



## Donger (21 Apr 2019)

My club ride with Kingsway CC today, rather than the usual cake club social outing, turned out to be a really rather brisk peloton of 9 of us heading out to Tortworth Farmers' table Café via Frocester, Cam Pitch and Stinchcombe. The café was bursting with cyclists from Kingsway CC, Eastgate Cycles and a couple of other clubs. Great ride, glorious sunny weather and laugh-a-minute company. Great stuff. Our one big descent of the day (Tortworth towards J14 of the M5) brought the usual results. Let go, went for it, cut loose and almost heard myself shouting "Weeeeee!", then noticed I was doing 37 point something and grabbed the brakes as I entered panic mode. Funny, I've never found out what 38mph feels like .... always chicken out at 37 point something.

Whole stretches of 19-20mph on the way back via Slimbridge, Frampton and Longney. Struggled to hang on at the back at times, but great to stretch yourself occasionally. Home now, tired but happy. That's also my first 1,000 miles of 2019 done in record time.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dark46 (21 Apr 2019)

I'm not going to drag our a long ride.
Today was just an amazing ride and so many firsts I wouldn't be able to do it justice.

The ride was supposed to be 50 ish miles to the Severn Bridge and back home. 3 of us Claire, Rob and me. At about 07:30 Rob backed out . At this point I wondered what Claire's reaction might be and thought she might not even turn up, ascites was to be just the two of us.

So the two of us set off down the A38 then at Slimbridge turn off to go to Wansell, Berkeley, Rockhampton,Thornbury and Alveston on the way to the Severn Bridge.

On the way back we followed route 41 back to Gloucester.

Without planning my first 100km on the Cannondale and with Claire and for a few years. I must have gone made as I cycled the the pub on the Orange to meet KCC afterwards.

Just a absolute amazing day, the best day ever of my bike. The weather was perfect, a distinct lack of traffic and as we set off early not too warm either. I mustn't forget Claire. Just great to be with on a ride like today


----------



## TigerT (21 Apr 2019)

Two more rides to report this weekend. After my ride around Lake Zürich on Friday, Saturday was meant to be a rest day and time to catch up on a few jobs but....

The sun was out and it was so beautiful so I went out on the bike instead. Just a coffee and cake run over to Baden and back, but I took an old route over the hills just for a change. Legs were complaining a bit on the way back, but That was more to do with the headwind than actual tiredness. An excellent ‘bonus ride’, even though I still have lots of jobs to do!

Today’s ride was the one I planned to do this weekend and for me it’s the one I use to challenge myself a bit. From where I live I head out through the lanes and then climb for about 7kms. I’m not really a climbing type of person, but for some reason, I really like this one. After the two previous days rides my legs were telling me off by the top, but it was worth it for the descent. No traffic 5kms down hill with hairpins. Bit scary but I loved it!

Usual stop for coffee and carrot cake in the centre of Winterthur while I decided what to do next. My legs had already decided we were not going long today and I didn’t want to take the usual easy route home as it goes through some woods and I don’t like gravel when I’m tired. So I got the map out and worked out the road route around the woods via Volketswil.

What an awesome route, nice roads, very little traffic, rolling hills, enough to put some effort in, but not to kill my legs and of course with hills come descents. It was a fast run by my standards and my legs aren’t talking to me anymore, but I think that’s a new favourite route.

Nothing planned for tomorrow, might take the Brompton out. In Switzerland we have ‘Bike to Work’ during May and June where you commit do doing at least 50% of journeys to work by bike. Normally I’d use my e bike as It’s uphill all the way home, but I think I’ll do a trial run on the Brompton and see how it goes.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (21 Apr 2019)

That’s a good spot @Aravis 

One of those woodpeckers that haven’t made it onto my life list. And not the easiest to ID either.

Plenty of Black in the NL last summer.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2019)

Day three of the Easter weekend and another glorious day, so out on the Giant for what turned out to be another metric half.
Bib shorts and a short-sleeved top again. I still added arm warmers to start with, but did away with the knee warmers today.

The usual roads to Shadwell, where I had to wait at the end of Gatelands Lane for a gap to turn right as a sizeable club run from Cyclesense CC from Tadcaster passed by - I've never seen Shadwell so busy!
Down the hill through the village and up the ramp to the A58, where another rider joined me waiting for a gap in traffic. We chatted for a bit as we crossed onto Carr Lane before parting company. Into Thorner and out again up Milner Lane which never seems to get any easier, then along the ridge to Rigton Green, the isolation of Bramham Lane and up onto Thorner Lane through the dip and down past Bramham Park, taking West Woods Road heading for Wattlesyke.
Across the roundabout and the long drop down the hill into Wetherby, across the bridge and down into the Wilderness car park for a break and a couple of pics:







How blue is that sky? I could get used to this weather.
Back on the bike and up the sharp incline, then out on the Walton Road crossing the A1(M) bridge and then passing the racecourse.
I'd thought about carrying on along there to Walton village, but spotting roadworks and temporary traffic lights ahead I turned right onto Wood Lane to head that way to Thorp Arch. Through there and down over the bridge, climbing the other side into Boston Spa where the now obligatory wiggle on Main Street saw me heading for Clifford.
Through there and on down the hill into Bramham, where for a bit of variety I turned left and climbed out of the village and up onto Paradise Way, first on the cycle path (to avoid the traffic detecting traffic lights at the top of the hill) before rejoining the road.
It had been totally still when I set off, but there was definitely a bit of a breeze picking up now. It was still warming up though and the sky was blue, so everything was good.
At Bramham crossroads I used NCN R66 round the roundabout. Or to put it another way, I cycled round the A1(M) / A64 interchange on the path. 
Back onto the road for the long almost straight run into Aberford on the former Great North Road, now just Main Street.
Right after the bridge and the familiar lumps and bumps of Cattle Lane before the long drag up into Barwick, where I stopped by Jack Heaps Field to remove my arm warmers.
More ascending to the fringes of Scholes where I realised I was going to come up just short of a metric half I I went straight home, so down the hill, into the village and out again past the Coronation Tree and down Leeds Road, before adding a long loop around Manston and Pendas Fields on to find the extra miles, before heading up to home.

*32.49 miles* (52.28 km) in *2h 36m* at an average of *12.5 mph* with *1,706ft* climbed and an average temperature of *17.3°C*

Really enjoyed that and it's been a long while since I did 3 consecutive half century rides.
A bit more 'up' than yesterdays ride too, which can only be a good thing as I try and get some fitness back into my legs, although I'm not quite ready for Kearby Cliff just yet.
Loads of cyclists out again and for large parts of the ride I saw far more cyclists than motorists which can only be a good thing.
The forecast looks set fair for tomorrow too, so I need to start thinking about a route...

And to end, the map:


----------



## Aravis (21 Apr 2019)

Thanks @Heltor Chasca. I didn't wait to get a sighting this time - a couple of clear bursts of drumming was distinctive enough. But I'm inspired to take a walk in the woods tomorrow with my camera.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Apr 2019)

Yesterday's ride . @Supersuperleeds had planned an Imperial ton ride out to Curborough hall cafe via a veloviewer square grabbing route and back . We had arranged to meet @Chris Doyle and his friend Martin at Market Bosworth at 0730 . As @Supersuperleeds had planned the route from his home and lives further away I needed a few extra miles . Out the door at 0620 in shorts and short sleeves but arm warmers and fingerless mitts knowing it would be chilly to start with but would warm up so should be ok .A loop round the village onto Groby and I'm now proper chilly  keep pedalling trying to warm up Ratby ,Kirby Muxloe and Desford ,fingers properly cold now come on sunshine . Got to the meeting point noone there so a loop round Market Bosworth to then find @Supersuperleeds waiting soon @Chris Doyle in full summer gear looking splendid in rapha pink with friend Martin rolled in a quick chat, me and @Chris Doyle saying how cold it feels . Soon on are way heading down the quiet lanes a brisk pace thankfully the sun's breaking through and I begin to warm up . In to Kingsbury where we come across a traffic jam because people are queueing to get in the waterpark . I quick detour up the pavement  as we pass around 20 cars and have a few miles of car free roads . Just before Wishaw we had a left turn off the main road and are greeted with




. You cant see it but 20yds further on is the M6 toll rd but strava had let @Supersuperleeds plot a route across it . Thankfully @Supersuperleeds head unit has full os mapping so a detour is quickly planned and the veloviewer square is thankfully bagged . On to Mile Oak then Bonehill were @Supersuperleeds like of stravas minimum elevation function found us on a canal towpath . Martin and me on our carbon wheels may have cursed him a couple of times . A slow mile or so and we're finally back on lovely tarmac  .On to the cafe at Curborough .A nice relaxed stop refuelling  complete were back heading back to Market Bosworth Via familiar roads around Croxall and Hurley a silly bit of racing occured up the long drag to No man's heath . @Chris Doyle and Martin unwittingly led me and @Supersuperleeds out ,I launched first and @Supersuperleeds followed I think the photo finish that would have been required may have given it to @Supersuperleeds  by an inch I got my gearing wrong that's my excuse . Then on to Orton on the hill which lives up to its name a steady ramp that just gets steeper 15% near the top @Supersuperleeds led this one out soon dropped him only to be past by a flying Martin @Chris Doyle being the sensible one and just doing his thing back to Market Bosworth to find no ice cream can . We part company here @Chris Doyle and Martin planned an extended route home to get there ton in. I had enough miles in to head straight home ,@Supersuperleeds rode with me to Ratby were we parted company onto home 102 miles in the bag ,just over a ton for @Chris Doyle and Martin and 105 miles for @Supersuperleeds .A great ride in great company and glorious conditions I maybe a bit sunburnt . An average of 16.5 mph despite doing a mile at 10mph down the canal towpath so pretty brisk today but didn't feel it just a good day on the bike


----------



## Mike_P (21 Apr 2019)

South east this afternoon on the Defy, which meant hitting the climbs of Cornwall Road and Harlow Moor Road far too quickly, with just 12 days before TdY hits these roads this sunken manhole cover seemed a bit worrying




Down to Pannal and then up Drury Lane, a more sensible gradient to some encountered yesterday




A brief trip on the A658 and thence largely down, bar the final climb, to Kirkby Overblow.




Along the ridge and round to Sicklinghall, nicely downhill in this direction, and onto Wetherby where the bandstand area adjacent to the River Wharfe was packed but at the far end of the car park the benches were largely deserted. So for once I cycled out of the car park, interesting climb




but more difficult was further on with a dog walker wearing headphones with doggy on a very extended lead completely oblivious to my attempts to get pass.
Northwards on the country's widest virtual cycle track, the A168 which in the entire circa 9.6 miles to the Arkendale turning I was passed by eight cars, a AA van and a motorbike. The sixth car passing just as the Allerton Waste Recovery Park appeared in the distance - the chimney once again failing to disguise itself against the sky.




Westwards as per Friday through Arkendale and Ferrensby (no ducks) and decision time once again; decided on the A61 through Killinghall which was relatively quite.




34.67 miles 1820ft climbed Avg 13.7 MPH.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Yesterday's ride . @Supersuperleeds had planned an Imperial ton ride out to Curborough hall cafe via a veloviewer square grabbing route and back . We had arranged to meet @Chris Doyle and his friend Martin at Market Bosworth at 0730 . As @Supersuperleeds had planned the route from his home and lives further away I needed a few extra miles . Out the door at 0620 in shorts and short sleeves but arm warmers and fingerless mitts knowing it would be chilly to start with but would warm up so should be ok .A loop round the village onto Groby and I'm now proper chilly  keep pedalling trying to warm up Ratby ,Kirby Muxloe and Desford ,fingers properly cold now come on sunshine . Got to the meeting point noone there so a loop round Market Bosworth to then find @Supersuperleeds waiting soon @Chris Doyle in full summer gear looking splendid in rahpa pink with friend Martin rolled in a quick chat, me and @Chris Doyle saying how cold it feels . Soon on are way heading down the quiet lanes a brisk pace thankfully the sun's breaking through and I begin to warm up . In to Kingsbury where we come across a traffic jam because people are queueing to get in the waterpark . I quick detour up the pavement  as we pass around 20 cars and have a few miles of car free roads . Just before Wishaw we had a left turn off the main road and are greeted with
> View attachment 463490
> 
> . You cant see it but 20yds further on is the M6 toll rd but strava had let @Supersuperleeds plot a route across it . Thankfully @Supersuperleeds head unit has full os mapping so a detour is quickly planned and the veloviewer square is thankfully bagged . On to Mile Oak then Bonehill were @Supersuperleeds like of stravas minimum elevation function found us on a canal towpath . Martin and me on our carbon wheels may have cursed him a couple of times . A slow mile or so and we're finally back on lovely tarmac  .On to the cafe at Curborough .A nice relaxed stop refuelling  complete were back heading back to Market Bosworth Via familiar roads around Croxall and Hurley a silly bit of racing occured up the long drag to No man's heath . @Chris Doyle and Martin unwittingly led me and @Supersuperleeds out ,I launched first and @Supersuperleeds followed I think the photo finish that would have been required may have given it to @Supersuperleeds  by an inch I got my gearing wrong that's my excuse . Then on to Orton on the hill which lives up to its name a steady ramp that just gets steeper 15% near the top @Supersuperleeds led this one out soon dropped him only to be past by a flying Martin @Chris Doyle being the sensible one and just doing his thing back to Market Bosworth to find no ice cream can . We part company here @Chris Doyle and Martin planned an extended route home to get there ton in. I had enough miles in to head straight home ,@Supersuperleeds rode with me to Ratby were we parted company onto home 102 miles in the bag ,just over a ton for @Chris Doyle and Martin and 105 miles for @Supersuperleeds .A great ride in great company and glorious conditions I maybe a bit sunburnt . An average of 16.5 mph despite doing a mile at 10mph down the canal towpath so pretty brisk today but didn't feel it just a good day on the bike



A great ride indeed @13 rider, nice to catch up again!


----------



## Billy Wizz (21 Apr 2019)

Out on the hybrid, no heroics 
Nice and steady on a Easter Sunday sat down next to the Dee in Chester not a soul about, it was early, beautiful morning.


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Apr 2019)

Another beautiful day here so headed out on what should be a cooler route passing through some wooded areas hopefully in the shade. Went through Loppington to Burlton then back through to Nonely where I found a group of people with cameras set up in the road not sure if they were looking for wildlife or planes from Sleap but they seemed surprised to see a cyclist wanting to pass, on to Ruewood, Commonwood back into Loppington to cross the road I had already been down, onto Brown Heath, English Frankton, Colemere around the end of the mere into Lyneal where I saw that the huge pothole/crater which was hidden under water all last winter has been "repaired" badly while its not exactly a hole now you still wouldn't want to hit it at any speed, into Northwood then a slightly longer route home where I noticed that the helicopter which had been about all morning was running trips from the Moat Shed which I was going past, I have previously discovered that landing helicopters create an awful lot of draft which is best avoided on a bike so tried to time passing while it was flying, unfortunately it moves way faster than me and I almost got caught out. Lots more traffic about than I would normally see on the lanes as the campsites all looked very busy around Colemere and a few muppets overtaking on bends rather than wait a minute to check its clear. 25.5 miles, 16.1 mph average speed in the warm sunshine.


----------



## derrick (21 Apr 2019)

A ride out to the Blue egg, but when we got there it was closed, so back to a cafe in the local town, a bit of a wait for the food, but when it came it was nice, plenty of apoligies from the cafe owners, 5 of us started out, it was going to be the longest ride for one of the girls, but 10 miles in i was strugling with the slow speed as was one of the other girls. she is traing for her third iron man, i am training for a ride to gent next week, so we decided to split the group. worked out really well. took a bit of pressure of the the slower riders. Nice ride quiet roads, the two of us got back to our local for a well deserved beer, the two of us got there at 10 past 4, the second group got ther about 5pm, not to far behind, we all enjoyed a few beers before heading home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2307732003
The gin and tonics went down well with the girls.


----------



## JPBoothy (21 Apr 2019)

I left the house at 8.30am in my polo shirt and shorts with my rucksack on my back. I pootled down to McDonalds (all of 3mls away) bought a coffee, sat in the sun, read a few chapters of a book then pootled back home again.

I bet I'll sleep tonight


----------



## JPBoothy (21 Apr 2019)

Billy Wizz said:


> Out on the hybrid, no heroics
> Nice and steady on a Easter Sunday sat down next to the Dee in Chester not a soul about, it was early, beautiful morning.
> 
> View attachment 463537
> View attachment 463538


That's always been a favourite of mine on an early 'people free morning' too. When the sky is blue, the water calm like glass (except for the early morning rower's) it is a lovely place to be.


----------



## MrBeanz (22 Apr 2019)

31 miles with wife Gina, friend Aimee, and Mike. Gina's second ride in a couple months (too many sick family members and hospital business). Decent pace with the breeze at 15.9 MPH average speed.

Gina and Aimee






Rollin' !!!







After the ride, all are happy!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Apr 2019)

Yes t really hardly see or hear them these days
Used to have regular or semi regular spots for them but they were always difficult to see



Aravis said:


> A nice route today. Clockwise around the loop below, 114.24 miles:
> 
> View attachment 463301
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2019)

Another bimble today. Weather is not that good here. Hazy and overcast with a nasty headwind that I had to put up with for 90 percent of my ride. Quite a few bikes on the road today and lots of native sheep and cows and horses.















16 miles done.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2019)

Out on the Landescape tandem today.
Chilly at first, but after a climb up Chapel Hill we were warm! Our fastest down the other side. Some friendly Strava rivalry... we were on the same bike, but on the back end Mrs Dave was 0.2 of a second quicker than me!

In Shepreth I gave her a heart attack. We were sauntering towards the level crossing, the beeps started and the barriers were coming down.... we went for it!
It was all good!

We cycled to Melbourne, not far from us, but I’d never been there!
It’s like the future 





On towards Fowlmere and by the RSPB reserve a Marsh Harrier flew across the field!








^ Thriplow.

We stopped at the church in Harston. All Saints 








And in Haslingfield we stopped at the Moringa Tree









32 sunny miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2309775270


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Apr 2019)

A glorious Bank Holiday Monday, 21 degrees! Out on the Single speed Genesis for a steady loop to Cawood and down the back lanes to Selby.
30.2 miles with an average of 16 mph.


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Apr 2019)

Took the Peugeot out for a bimble. Only 6 miles in to Altincham. I thought it may be very busy but was surprised to find the eateries round the market were all closed. This is the first proper outing for the Pug by me after stripping replacing most of the bearings, giving it a clean, etc.
Setting off, it sounded like a sleigh, which I found to be the reflectors built into the pedals, so rightly or wrongly, I have blobbed a bit of hot glue on the back to hold them in place. I couldn't get into the large ring, so adjusted that.


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> I left the house at 8.30am in my polo shirt and shorts with my rucksack on my back. I pootled down to McDonalds (all of 3mls away) bought a coffee, sat in the sun, read a few chapters of a book then pootled back home again.
> 
> I bet I'll sleep tonight




Must have been a heavy book.


----------



## TigerT (22 Apr 2019)

Just a short one today. My legs are finished after 230kms in 4 days!

As I mentioned before,May and June are bike to work months in Switzerland where you commit to making at least half your work journeys by bike.

My journey involves heading up hill from home then down into the city, heading up hill on the other side. So whichever direction there is a pretty nasty hill at the end. Last year I used my e-bike, but this year I wanted to try out my Brompton. It’s fun, easy to get around the city and it has a work bag that mounts on the front. So today I did a trial run.

It went pretty well! The hills were tough as I suspected, even with the 6 gears, I struggled, but it’s great through the city. I really enjoyed it.

So just the 20kms today, there and back.


----------



## roadrash (22 Apr 2019)

15 miles done around Wrightington , mawdesley, and parbold this morning, its gonna be a while before I can ride to the top of parbold hill like I used to, my lungs were making a bid for freedom, and my legs give in this morning when I had a go , I knew I wouldn't make it to the top but thought I would do better than I actually did, oh well , keep trying


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2019)

Easter Monday and still the mini-heatwave continues.

Today is of course internationally known for the World Coal Carrying Championships at Gawthorpe near Wakefield and while I was tempted to go and spectate, I didn't want to interrupt @Markymark on his annual pilgrimage, so I went for a ride instead. 

Coal Road (appropriately enough...), Skeltons Lane and onto the A58, where Trumpton were in attendance at the pub - hopefully nothing too serious. 
Onto Whin Moor Lane and into Shadwell, then down the hill through the village, across Bay Horse Lane and up the rise to recross the A58 and head along Carr Lane to Thorner. The usual slog up Milner Lane, then along the ridge to Holme Farm Lane and into Rigton Green, then for a change on Compton Lane out to Jewitt Lane and back to Thorner Lane, through the dip and on down to Bramham.
Looped around the top of the village and out on Toulston Lane into North Yorkshire, then Garnett Lane, eventually crossing the bridge over a very quiet A64, before plunging down the hill into Stutton, across the bridge and out to the A162 and up the hill.
At the top I got a ridiculously close pass from a taxi (anyone know which local council issues red taxi plates with white numbers on?).
I stayed on the A162 through Towton, although you might want to avoid the village for the next few days as the road is due to be surface dressed tomorrow, before turning off right towards the battlefield memorial. I was going to stop for a pic, but it was very busy so I pushed on and eventually dropped down into Saxton, where just through the village I stopped at Linda's bench for a snack and a couple of photos:










Back on the bike and down to Copley Lane for the run up to Lotherton Gates, where the queue for Lotherton Hall was out onto the main road. In search of an extra mile or two I stayed on there down to Hook Moor, then took advantage of the long straight and slightly downhill run into Aberford.
Onto Cattle Lane for the usual ups and downs, before the climb into and through Barwick, then on to Scholes and down Leeds Road, with a short loop around Manston just to make sure of the miles, then local roads up to home.

*32.07 miles* (51.61 km) in *2h 35m* at an average of *12.5* mph with *1,765 ft* climbed and (according to Garmin) and average temperature of *13.7°C*

Really enjoyed that. The fourth consecutive day with a metric half under my belt, meaning I've ridden just over 220 km over the Easter break. Not a huge amount for some on here, but I'm really happy to have got those rides in given how things have been recently. 
Not sure about that average temperature though - if anything today felt like the warmest day of the long weekend, but what great cycling weather it's been all through Easter.
Loads of cyclists out there today, everything from club runs to solo riders and quite a few family groups.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2019)

Been a bit of a mixed up day with things not going to plan and lots of time wasted. A bit of a bimble this afternoon was what I needed to make up for it so I grabbed the knockabout bike (just because it was convenient) and did my Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington and centre of Shrewsbury loop.

Lovey warm weather, as a lot of the country seems to have been enjoying, but the wind was a bit stronger and from a different direction than I'd expected meaning I'd have been better off doing this loop clockwise instead.

I wondered about how much traffic I'd encounter being a bank holiday but it was fairly quiet as far as Atcham where Attingham Park had clearly had a busy day. There was a queue trying to leave the park but fortunately not in the direction I was headed.

At Upton Magna I picked up the tailwind which helped all the way to Uffington. At Downton I saw a cyclist up ahead pull over apparently looking down at his tyres so I stopped to check if he was okay but he was just noting down the position of a pothole to report it.

The canal and the riverside paths heading to the town centre were busy with walkers and cyclists and it looked as though quite a few people had brought picnics down to the Quarry. All very pleasant but not the route if you want to go fast.

I had someone give me warning of broken glass up ahead near Meole Brace, which was appreciated, then crossing the A5 the traffic was all at a crawl as the trek home from the coast hit its peak.

One of those rides where it was just nice to trundle round. 20.2 miles at 12.2 mph average.





Atcham with a chap and his dog having fun splashing about in the river.





Been a busy day at Attingham Park.





Not clear in this pic but Castle Walk footbridge appears to have been decorated. Don't know what the event is.





The garden is popular at the Boathouse today.





The slow journey home from the coast is underway. The queue is for Dobbies (officially Bailey's) Island which was recently confirmed as being one of the biggest failures in Highways England's pinchpoint programme: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-47845050


----------



## Billy Wizz (22 Apr 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 463616
> View attachment 463617
> View attachment 463618
> 
> ...



lovely bike.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2019)

Billy Wizz said:


> Out on the hybrid, no heroics
> Nice and steady on a Easter Sunday sat down next to the Dee in Chester not a soul about, it was early, beautiful morning.
> 
> View attachment 463537
> View attachment 463538


Wow never seen it that quiet!


----------



## Old jon (22 Apr 2019)

Brrrr! Things felt chilly this morning. Quite a thought, considering the temperature was about twenty degrees. But that is the lowest it has been since I arrived here in February, add a bit of breeze through wide open windows and chilly was the word.

A light rain was falling too. So it was time to prove my belief that warm rain is not much of a bother to ride in. Down the hill, the water leak at the bottom is being repaired. Two or three cones and a waterworks pickup are the only signs that there are two men waist deep in a hole in the road. I wished them a good morning, turned right and rode across the bridge and around the bend ( sort of ) to my first encounter here with a chasing dog. Quite quick, this dog, which warmed up the muscles rather well. And the rain really started.

A mile or two further on, very few people walking and only two or three bikes seen. The locals know something I have yet to discover, maybe? Well, I am discovering something. Warm rain is not warm, and here, without mudguards the not warm rain brings sand with it. Impressive amounts of sand given that the tyres are almost slicks. Keep pedalling, pass the bridges and finally work out that this is not the best of fun. Dry is better exploring. So I stopped in the shelter of some trees to hope for the rain to be a bit less. Nope. Turn for home and don’t forget to take a video.



Still very few walkers or riders about. Plenty of traffic around, but though today is Easter Monday, it is not a holiday here. 



One last shower, or maybe I had ridden out from under the cloud, and the roads were dry, the breeze had dropped. And I am almost home. One small detour, over the main drag on a footbridge marked as a cycle path. This puts me in line to try the other uphill approach to the apartment. This has two stages, a fairly gentle climb for a distance and then a wall. I had to laugh at myself, three turns of the pedals and a mad rush to unclip when forward movement stopped!

Just over ten miles, sweet fanny adams climbing. And sand everywhere. Brilliant!!

The map, just because,


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2019)

Early one at Lligwy beach this morning on Anglesey.




Thankful for the fat Contis.... managed to stay up on the sand 




Some more of Ligwy...








Lligwy Chapel on the way back, not sure how old but near an AD 70 settlement and burial chamber.





Also called in to Moelfre during the ride




Back by 9.30am to get some bacon butties on the go, an absolute joy of a ride today and back there in 2 weeks.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Apr 2019)

A brief afternoon ride out on my own in the sunshine today. It's sometimes hard to find the motivation to just ride out when commuting can feel like going into battle, but today was quite pleasant.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Apr 2019)

Yesterday's ride. I'll start with the usual moan about the met office. Over head it was clear not overcast; it was 22C not 17C; the wind was at least 15mph not 8mph; it was from the WSW not SSW; and my arms and legs will testify to the UV risk being more than 2. 

My ride was an elongated parallelogram with the long side directly into the headwind on the way out, which was also uphill. I stopped to admire the view looking north from the top of the steep part of the climb from Ashkirk. The bike is propped against the remains of the William Ogilvie memorial cairn.





Last time I stopped here for a photo was in 2016, when the cairn was still intact although a bronze memorial in the shape of a book had been stolen from the top. 






The top of it originally looked like this -






It's bad enough stealing metal from monuments but why go to the trouble of smashing the rest of it up?

Ogilvie was a Scottish/Australian poet. One of his poems was 'The Hill road to Roberton' which was the route I was following. Eventually, beyond Roberton, I reached the day's summit at Alemoor. 





Almost lost in the haze on the horizon above the stem is a glimpse of the distant Eildon Hills, my local landmark. It's a long way home from here and there's another five miles into that headwind before the route turns north. 
I made a rare foray into the Tushielaw Inn for a coffee and a muffin and also to see if the proprietor was as grumpy as ever. The sunshine seemed to have made him even worse than normal. Never mind, only 19 downwind miles from there. 

The map -






55.7 miles and 984 metres onwards and upwards. Average speed 14.7 mph.


----------



## TeeShot (22 Apr 2019)

First outing on the Hi Mod today, an hour round the lanes with a test run up Artists Lane. The Brickworks and Windgather beckons next week.....


----------



## Mike_P (22 Apr 2019)

Decided this morning to test the ebikes front derauilleur by having a trip along the "closed" Penny Pot Lane to the point of closure; turned out it was completely open, with large sections completely reconstructed, despite signs to the contrary so westward on the Defy this afternoon, and the usual route to Greenhow Hill Road then NW-NE-NW on an undulating route but generally upwards into the general area of Heyshaw for the first time; the actual village is down a dead end road. This brought me to Nought Moor Road which descends as Nought Moor Bank. On the upper part of the decent I passed a cyclist heading up and wished him good luck.




The road then weaves it way down the hill side and brake blocks get some significant wear with the varying gradients with one the steepest being at the very bottom




Pateley Bridge was a short distance further, a best high street despite the narrow pavements




Followed the B6165 along the north side of Nidderdale to Ripley, the wind becoming increasingly noticeable especially east of Burnt Yates and I retreated to the Nidderdale Greenway.

32.37 miles 2568ft climbed Avg 11.9 MPH


----------



## theloafer (22 Apr 2019)

today was testing day ...lol karons new e-bike ... and to see how she would cope going up a little ........from home took our usual route out the Richmond first coffee, then on to the Dales cycle centre café just outside of Reeth for beans on toast for me and karon had the soup ...there was 3 stunning e-type jags in the car park. left through Reeth and headed along the valley passing through Healaugh and on to Low Row... sharp right turn then the up bit starts.. lol over towards the Charles Bathurst inn for a cool half (honest).... then up and over the well known hill THE STANG... glad to report that bike and karon coped exceedingly well up and over with great ease ..ish lol then back via Thwaite-Scargill-Barningham, crossed the A66 (which was at a standstill west-east) through Hutton Magna... which then put us back on the lanes back to Piercebridge -Walworth,with a short stop at Karons fav ice cream palour Archers.. then a mad dash through Heighington-home before her garmin died lol..... 66 miles the girl did GREAT

https://www.strava.com/activities/2310867704


----------



## C R (22 Apr 2019)

Different things have been getting in the way of riding for the last couple of weeks, but finally today I managed some pedal time.

It was sunny most of the afternoon, but by six thirty it had started to get hazy. Out at about seven, sleeveless, fingerless and legless for the first time this year. Aim was to be back before dark, so had about an hour.

Down the A38 through Kempsey, the temperature was still good, so warmed up quickly. Then left for Kerswell Green, and then up past Croome and returning via Wadborough and Littleworth.

Fastest ride this year, unfortunately I missed all the good weather, let's see if I can get another ride tomorrow before the wet stuff returns.

The map


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Apr 2019)

Heyyyyy! I started working and got distracted with the new job.

I am riding as usual or even more now a days.

Yesterday commute to work:






and back there you can see the company's van. Small pic but big effort.


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Apr 2019)

BH club ride yesterday;easy out to Newmarket and quicker back out via the gallops,Moulton to Gazeley via Primrose hill and back via Red Lodge,Isleham and Prickwillow.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2309824393/

Some quite nice bikes, well one maybe 







Muffin and double espresso at the Tack Room Newmarket


----------



## Elybazza61 (23 Apr 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 463734
> First outing on the Hi Mod today, an hour round the lanes with a test run up Artists Lane. The Brickworks and Windgather beckons next week.....



Now that is luurverly There is something just right about a Super-Six Hi-Mod


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Apr 2019)

Fairly standard ride out to Coddington and on over the Munsley lump. I opted for the climb to Woolhope Cockshoot. The views were quite misty. I looped by Canwood for Woolhope. The climb back onto the ridge near the transmitter went quite well. Lovely yellow archangel lined the route and the stitchwort was in fine form. I dropped away for Much Marcle and the usual route homeward. Nice brisk ride today in lovely spring fresh countryside. 56 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Apr 2019)

I have booked the week off work to spend with teenage daughter for the second week of her Easter holidays so after dropping her and her friend off in Shrewsbury for the day ( would rather spend day with her friends!) I went for a ride round the Whixall lanes. Went into Whixall then Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood, Blackloe, back over the canal via one of the very steep bridges, Alkington into Tilstock before turning back to Hollinswood, Coton then down a a lane I have not been down before to Coton Wood back onto the " main road" briefly before turning back towards Whixall, Braynes Hall, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston,, Paddolgreen, Poolhead, Foxholes past the Lowe, Horton then home. Not quite as warm today and just enough wind to be annoying, not very much traffic about. 25 miles done 15.9mph average speed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2019)

Some people who have read about our preparation for cycling to Japan will have gathered that I'm by nature a planner, so today way to get some practice _not_ planning a ride and just following a map. I was going to catch an S-Bahn (metro) train through Stuttgart as far as my pass would take me, and work my way back to our village from there.

On leaving work however, your correspondent realised it was almost 4pm, which is the beginning of the official "rush hour", where carrying a bike by train costs extra, and trams are off limits until 6:30pm.

Anyone who has seen me stacking small denomination coins to make small purchases will know I'm not going to hand over good money to put a bike on a train when I can ride it, I mean, come on.

So plan 'B': ride along the Neckar, the river that passes Stuttgart, until it met the valley that leads to where we lived. This meant a 200m climb, but I also got some experience in off the cuff map reading and city cycling, two skills which have faded a bit lately.

Unfortunately these required concentration, which made photography difficult. Also, it was mostly ugly for the first few K's:






However, the old village centres are often largely intact, and once on the back roads, things improved:






We also passed the headquarters of the Stuttgart Mushroom Company:






Eventually, after a police roadblock with several drug detecting dogs, all of whom completely ignored me as I walked past (not entirely guaranteed given that I work with people who occasionally use drugs) I reached Esslingen.

The local authority seems to have decided that as as this end of the town was a mess to start with, they'd put all the ugly buildings here:






Esslingen has recently put in a 'new cycleway' and wants us to use this instead of the straight route alongside the river. I was expecting the worst, but it turns out it isn't too bad:






With cafes, vineyards in the background, and the pickle museum to the left of the picture. I am not making that up.






Brief stop by the Esslingen Steel wholesalers warehouse, now surrounded by chic apartments, but still working.






For all that the new route is interesting but essentially a big detour when you can just ride along the river, so I don't expect there will be many takers.

Once back on the river route things sped up a bit, when I wasn't taking pictures:






And finally, finally reached the side valley and escaped the industrial areas:






At which point it started to rain slightly, and I had to concentrate on getting back undercover before things got worse. You'll have to imagine the inhabitants of several pretty German towns watching in bemusement as a Brit on a longtail wheezes their way up the main road while keeping up a litany of complaints against the weather, drivers, and local geographic features, specifically the one he's currently climbing...






And then, suddenly, the hills were vanquished, the rain went, clouds parted and the sun shone, and there were hills, and trees...

and all was right with the world...

[Edited for multiple typos]


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2019)

A retail therapy-based bike day today in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Involved riding to Ely station (the usual route: Downham Common, California, Orwell Pit, Prickwillow Road), bike and me on the train, alight at Cambridge North and then a nice day of bimbling in Cambridge. This included a trip to the retail park on the Newmarket Road, then the Grafton Centre, and lastly into town for a poke around some book shops and a stop for tea and an apple pie. After which, it was back to Cambridge North and a reverse of the outward-bound route.

Love cycling in Cambridge - it's pretty well much the best way to get around the city, but man... Suicidal pedestrians... 

I almost flattened one lady on St Andrews' Street; I could see she was dithering about crossing, so I slowed down and rang my bell. And inevitably, she stepped into the cycle lane without looking, right in front of me. Thank goodness I managed to stop inches short of a collision (yay for disc brakes). Not a nice moment, but I think she was suitably chastened after I bent her ear some...

Did some good bike-related shopping though. And the Chartres was admired by a chap with a poncy road bike at Cambridge North. The bike techs in Decathlon were rather taken with it as well. 

20-ish miles in some lovely warm spring sunshine.


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Apr 2019)

My ride Sunday 108Km Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrok - Hopsford - Shilton -Brinkow - Bretford - Kings Newham - Little Lawford - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - up towards Wibtoft back to Mons Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby Originally hoped to do my ride out to Fotheringhay but I was starting to come down with a cold so abandoned that in favour of a slightly shorter route - though did go a bit further south than Easenhall - having to stop and look at the map on my phone - some nice lanes down there - I must explore a bit more. Cold got to me though as I've hardly done anything since!!


----------



## TeeShot (23 Apr 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> Now that is luurverly There is something just right about a Super-Six Hi-Mod


Thank you

I saw a used one for sale about 4 years ago and regretted not buying it ever since. Made sure I didn’t make the same mistake this time


----------



## Glow worm (23 Apr 2019)

I'm planning a mini-cycle tour in June/July from Dieppe to Hook of Holland, so yesterday's invitation to a barbecue in Melbourn near Royston proved a nice 40 mile round trip training ride. The long plod down the A10 from Cambridge was a bit boring but at least all reasonable quality, adjacent cycle path now. I came home a longer, different way along quiet lanes and bridleways in warm sunshine which was idyllic.

Today's ride, a 10 mile saunter around my local haunts.






One of my favourite tranquil spots - this pond on Tubney Fen near Reach. There are several ponds hereabouts. Water levels are the lowest I can remember. Sedge warblers are back, and singing away in the reeds.






A typical fenland scene! It's flat, its unremarkable, but it's my local patch and I love it.






Finally, view from the bridge. I'd hoped to hear my first cuckoo of spring today, but will have to wait a little longer. Plenty of swallows though, and the hedgerows and thickets have suddenly filled with blackcap and whitethroat song.


----------



## derrick (24 Apr 2019)

Did our training loop tonight, first one of the year. getting the group up to speed, everyone did well with an average speed of 18.1 mph over 24 miles,My other half was well pleased with her time,We ended at our local pub for a beer or two, Great evening, Just hope this weather stays with us,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2313591670/segments/58449585028


----------



## 8mph (24 Apr 2019)

Had a nice ride into Marlborough today. It started to rain just before headed back but no worries, I had my new Madison "Sportive Stratos" jacket with. 
It's paper thin, as light as a feather, looks great and does a remarkably good job of letting rain just soak right through. It does function as a windbreaker, albeit one with rapidly flaping sleeves.


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Apr 2019)

Had time for a quick ride today so just a regular route around Whixall although I took a slight detour to cross the canal over a different bridge I found while walking the dog at the weekend, it is down a lane marked as a dead end but although cars can no longer use the bridge walkers and cyclists can, and a longer detour around Coton .Wood near the end. Found a road closed sign part way round that wasn't there yesterday so thought I would see if I could pass, road was completely blocked but just enough space at the edge to push the bike through.The weather is cooler today and the predicted rain hadn't arrived when I decided to go but did start as I left, short sleeves and a waterproof gillet were just about right and the rain stopped after about half an hour, just as I was getting near home I noticed some very big, black clouds heading our way and just made it home and put the bike in the shed as thunder, lightning and torrential rain started! I much prefer watching that from the house with a coffee and cake


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Apr 2019)

Lovely ride out with Jules H along the Teme valley. Plenty of water in the river still. The valley road is quite up and down so plenty of interest for sure. We bumped into Trevor Jarvis who built my bike frame a while ago. He's 85 now and despite health issues he is still working on bike frames.

We hung about TABS for a good while to let the worst of a band of rain go through but eventually we had to leave. Jules took to the shorter route for him while I took the short way over Bockleton. I got a bit damp but the climbs kept me warm. The sun came out towards the end and the roads dried out too. But a strong wind got up blowing in my face and lack of food didn't help either. I had a lovely ride in the first half and survived that horrid blip at the end. 61 smiles


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Apr 2019)

Hitting some single tracks with the boss


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Hitting some single tracks with the boss
> 
> View attachment 464013


I would let him go infront and acknowledge his excellent MTB skills


----------



## Old jon (25 Apr 2019)

There had been a heavy rainfall this morning, judging by how wet things were outdoors. But the phone said a dry day and I believed it, though when I saw the bike in all its Monday muck that belief took a bit of holding on to.







First thing Monday morning this saddle was 283 miles old.
Ten miles older, where has the shiny gone??





Down the hill and around the bend, pedal along parallel to the beach until the new bridge is reached. It is a popular stretch of road, in dry weather at least. Lots of folk around, some on bikes, some happy joggers and some people using the exercise machines that the council (?) provides all around the area. Turn a corner and there is a set of physical torture equipment, a lot of it being used and by all age groups too. Yeah, younger outnumbers older and I guess there is a majority of men using this stuff. Never been tempted.

There was a plan for today’s ride and for a change the plan was followed. Cross the bridge, onto the mainland, and turn right. North and a lot west. Under the old bridge, Ponte Hercilio Luz to award the Sunday name, and there is another cycle path, just inland from the beach. At the end, carry on along the road in front through a jumble of houses and small businesses until a T junction is reached. Right is to the beach, but the bike don’t float. Left to the main road and right again. Pass the naval college, still wondering where they keep all the ships, and carry on for a while. This road is fair busy, when I saw a road off half right, I took that. Peace! Having glanced at the map last evening, this road was the closest to the sea and eventually would meet the main trunk road north, BR 101. Just as the day’s mileage clicked to twelve this road was reached, and I decided to turn around.



So, allowing for navigational errors, it should be a simple ride home. Back through the bit I had just ridden, was about to turn off the camera and saw the two scrap collectors. This area has a scrapyard or two, I had seen another bloke pulling a cart. Just did not put the two together, never thought. Still, home is in that direction, so keep pedalling. Back to the busy road and a left turn. One more left turn and found a one way street going the wrong way so rode three sides of a square to reach where I wanted to be. Back along the beach road, old bridge, new bridge and then Beira Mar on the island. Another crossing of the main drag via the footbridge, along the road to the left turn up the two ramp hill home, which still defeated me but this time at least half a dozen pedal turns, and one foot already unclipped.

A grin for twenty four and a smidge miles and about 1300 feet up. Bigger grin for the shower to come, it was a warm ride.

The map may explain better


----------



## gavgav (25 Apr 2019)

Well Summer was nice, pity Autumn has arrived already! It’s been monsooning down for 2 days, in Shropshire, but finally abated to let me out for a ride after work.

Just my usual route around Shrewsbury, with nothing much to report, other than the strong buffeting headwind that was in my face from a Westerly and Easterly direction......

13.0 miles (about 11 into a headwind)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2019)

Not having been able to get out for a couple of days I took a chance on the weather this morning and headed out to try and get some miles in before the rain was expected. The knockabout bike was easiest to get out and I headed for my Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley route as this gives a few options to cut the ride short in the case of the rain arriving early.

After crossing Lyth Hill I took the alternative way to Oaks, climbing up from Plealey, then at the top took my usual route round Broom Hill to Pulverbatch. Shortly after the village I pulled in to let a following vehicle past and the driver didn't only acknowledge me but waved vigorously as though I was a long lost friend. Made me smile.

At Wilderley I found the headwind and it was a good one today that made me have to work a bit even on the downhill sections. Near Walkmills I paused to greet a friendly farm dog (I like collies) then noted that threatening cloud was building ahead of me. The odd spot of rain was falling by Dudgeley but fortunately the point where I cross the A49 and head north again wasn't very far away.

Having turned for home I now had a good tailwind and the fairly flat, fairly straight roman road towards Longnor. I actually caught up with a Landrover towing a stock trailer on this section and followed it until I had to turn off. I had to slow for four vehicles on the Longnor to Ryton section which is unusually busy for this little lane then had a good fast run up to the A49.

The rain caught up with me between Condover and the A49 junction but was only light so not _too _much of a problem. There was queueing traffic on the main road yet again which always feels quite good to be able to filter past.

26.9 miles this time at a fairly respectable 12.5 mph average (for a hilly ride). That tailwind on the return certainly helped.

Just the one pic today:




Looking in the direction of Oaks from Lyth Hill.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Apr 2019)

Today was an easy day to stretch the leg. 

This is also one of the biggests lies a cyclist would tell another one. 






To celebrate the PR and KOM






I am telling you this has to be one of the best times of the year to ride around here.


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Apr 2019)

Thinking the monsoon season was over in Shropshire I planned a ride this morning before the rain arrived although it was windy, unfortunately the rain hadn't seen the weather forecast and it started to rain as soon as I set off but I carried on hoping it would soon stop- it didn't it just got worse! I had decided to go the opposite way to normal around Colemere so started by heading towards Horton, Highfields, Ryebank, Edsaston, Poolhead and into Whixall before turning to Northwood, Lyneal, past Colemere where there were some lovely Highland cattle in a field by the hedge watching me, English Frankton, Brown Heath , Loppington, Wolverley and back home. I was impressed with how dry my Aldi windproof jersey kept me although the sleeves aren't wind/water proof and arrived home plastered in mud and mostly soaking wet! I don't usually go this way round and some of the lanes, which are sign posted by the council as family cycling routes, with steeper downhill parts aren't for the faint hearted due to the shocking lack of road surface in places and thick layer of mud and bits of tree/hedges made for an interesting ride. 21 miles average speed 15.5mph most of which seemed to be into the wind. At least the thunder and lightning we have had for the past 2 days has stopped.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Apr 2019)

Pete M, Jules H and me today. Ross on Wye had been decided on so over to Brooms Green and on to climb Gwynne's Hill. Then the lumps to cross the Fownhope road to ride along the lane beside the River Wye (Hole in the Wall). Bluebells in the woods were in good form. A rider joined us and it turned out to be Jinks who I have ridden several GV tours with. Great to catch up with my old pal. The Priory Cafe did us some super food and we watched a shower pass while we chatted. The return route took Pete into unknown territory but at last we had help from the stiff wind which had hindered us significantly on the way out. Legs are tired now so time for a rest. 71 smiles


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Apr 2019)

Stayed at the better half's late father's house last night so today did a short pootle to Scotsdales GC in Cambridge(well Shelford) for some plant buying then once panniers were filled(actually could have bought more) to the station to come home.







https://www.strava.com/activities/2320519046

https://www.strava.com/activities/2320519065


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Apr 2019)

I actually got a second ride in today, I have been trying all week to get my daughter to come out on a bike and this afternoon she finally decided she would. Obviously being a teenager there were conditions attached- no lycra, no going “fast” and she wanted to take some photos. Didn’t go very far but she enjoyed it and it was nice to have some company.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> I have been trying all week to get my daughter to come out on a bike and this afternoon she finally decided she would. Obviously being a teenager there were conditions attached- no lycra, no going “fast” and she wanted to take some photos. Didn’t go very far but she enjoyed it and it was nice to have some company.



It's always good when that happens.


----------



## Billy Wizz (27 Apr 2019)

Old jon said:


> There had been a heavy rainfall this morning, judging by how wet things were outdoors. But the phone said a dry day and I believed it, though when I saw the bike in all its Monday muck that belief took a bit of holding on to.
> 
> View attachment 464027
> 
> ...




A Brooke’s saddle fan


----------



## 13 rider (27 Apr 2019)

To keep my run of consecutive days (419 )going I needed a ride today I looked at the weather app last night and it was either out early and possible get wet or later get wet and be blown around by storm Hannah .Decided on the early option . Woke at 0530 to rain lashing against the window . I might get wet faffed about until 0615 by which time it had stopped raining . Out the door on the Defy into blustery conditions but not too bad . Wind assisted ride out to Cropston around the back of Bradgate park . Turned to Swithland on the downhill into Swithland there's a right hand bend ,on the wet road today I discovered I had got use to the disc brakes on the new bike and had forgotten about rim brakes in the wet . Stayed upright through Swithland into Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and home. Just 14.5 miles today but keeps the run going . Just had a bit of a shower for the last 2 miles so much better than expected. Wind already beginning to pick up so glad I went early


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (27 Apr 2019)

*Not what I had planned*
Little different that we expected this morning. We got out to go for a ride but we run into the IRONMAN 70.3 Marbella 2019 and stayed there to cheer for our friends that were taking part of the competition.
Congrats to Salvi Gonzalez Gonzalez y Salvador Jimenez Luna son unos campeones! Club Triatlón Coín

Salvi (one legged)






And Salvi Gonzalez


----------



## TigerT (28 Apr 2019)

The weather forecast said 50% chance of rain. I took the gamble...... I lost 

A very wet ride yesterday. Normally I don’t like going out in the wet, but I was getting grumpy staying indoors so I decided to go out anyway, it was dry when I started but the forecast said rain so I expected to get wet. It didn’t take long!

I headed out on a local loop and extended it down past a local lake. It was already raining but I decided to explore a bit and headed off through some woods. I had seen other cyclists come out, so assumed it was road all the way through. It was a good choice as it joins up with another of my routes. So I then added another big loop to head down one of my favourite cycle paths. Even though it was wet, I enjoyed this bit, the wind was behind me now so it was a pretty fast run all the way home.

The bike was serviced last week as was looking like new. By now it was looking filthy again. So the next hour was spent cleaning me and it.

Day off on May 1st and there is a small chance I can collect my new bike much earlier than expected, so I’m hoping the weather changes again 

SUNDAY EDIT : Woke up from a Sunday afternoon nap and the sun was out so repeated yesterday’s ride dry! Much nicer although a lot more windy. So 60kms for the weekend when I didn’t expect any.


----------



## Donger (28 Apr 2019)

Club ride day again. Three ladies and two gents in the social ride today, which skirted Gloucester and went up Nut Hill as the big climb of the day, then cut through the suburbs of Cheltenham before meeting up with our intermediates in the Gotherington Village Stores Café. I mentioned the place in an earlier post as they had come to our rescue towards the end of a recent audax, staying open just for the two of us. They seem very popular with cyclists now, and have a rail outside for hanging bikes by the saddle. £2.50 for a chocolate shortbread and a cup of coffee, and very friendly service.... Impressed by the place.

Some pitted and scarily busy roads spoilt the way back until we hit the A38 and enjoyed quieter traffic and a tailwind. Chose to go off piste on the way back to take in a bit more of the quiet country lanes (Sandhurst Lane) before riding through Gloucester back to Kingsway. Nice company, great coffee stop and two thirds of the cycling was enjoyable. 44.5 miles.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Apr 2019)

A shortish one this morning just round some of my regular haunts: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Berrington.

The main part of the ride was pleasantly uneventful really, even though some of the roads were busier than I'd usually expect on a Sunday morning. The most notable thing was how cold it felt and after the gorgeous few days last weekend it was quite a contrast, needing two fleeces to keep warm. Despite this there were a good number of other cyclists out today.

I was out with an aim this time which was to see the Bike4Life motorcycle event (in aid of the Midlands Air Ambulance) set off from Meole Brace and head for their closed road jaunt to Cosford. I arrived in good time and witnessed a spot of bother when a delivery lorry took out a line of the cones that had been set out to redirect traffic so that the bikers route would be kept clear. The Highways Agency officials were not impressed and told him so.

This little incident held up the traffic long enough for me to cross and get a better viewing point as the 3000+ bikers set off. It takes quite a while to get this many bikes, trikes and quads on their way so 45 minutes later having seen enough I backtracked to a safe place to cross the waiting traffic and join the cyclepath headed towards home. The last of the motorcyclists and their escort vehicles came past me as I headed for Dobbies Island.

24.1 miles this time at 12.6mph average.





Acton Burnell





Berrington.





The motorcyclists set off.













It was quite a spectacle seeing so many motorbikes on the road at once. Blooming noisy though!





Meanwhile, everyone else is having to be patient on the A5..........





.....and it's much the same along the A49 as I head towards Bayston Hill.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Managed to ride to the tram stop, and from the other tram stop to work in the one dry hour of the day.

Now I've written that with due smugness it'll probably pish it down when I have to go back...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Apr 2019)

*This kids are going to kill meeee!!!*

Went out today with the young guys from the club, there is a lot of talent around some already proved they are worth remembering their names and some will eventually get there.






And here one classic climb where I could not reach the last 2 kids in 13 km… is Ok the other ones were under coach instructions not to ride over zone 3.. Whatever that is..






100 km and 2000 meters to close this weekend.


----------



## 8mph (28 Apr 2019)

Did my first Audax ride yesterday, Valley of the rocks 200. It was wild and windy and took me 12hrs 30 to complete.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

8mph said:


> Did my first Audax ride yesterday, Valley of the rocks 200. It was wild and windy and took me 12hrs 30 to complete.
> View attachment 464335



That was a nice surprise: I met my wife there.


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2019)

Very glad of the lovely weather today, warm, dry, light breeze, in total contrast to the vile weather yesterday.
37 miles, starting to feel a bit easier, the group only had to wait for me once at the top of a long winding hill, on our way to Style. Out past the Trafford Centre but on the way back we got on the Bridgewater Canal by the tram station in Stretford to avoid the Sunday afternoon traffic. 
It was so lovely to ride by the canal, which was really quiet and there's something calming about being near water. Lots of geese to avoid though, that are just starting to get a bit protective of their nests.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (28 Apr 2019)

After a two day break from cycling, yesterday was too blustery anyway, for me, I went out for a 22 miler this morning. After quite a lot of rain over night and some at breakfast time I managed a 75 minute window that was almost rain free, but not wind free but at least only 15mph from the NW. It certainly felt as if we had gone backwards a few months, back on went the leggings and two pairs of gloves. It was just my neck that felt cold. I was also trying out my new BBB overshoes which I bought for next winter, silly me, of course I will need them before then !! They were fine as it happens. I only saw two other cyclists on the route to Bacton but then today was the day of the Boxford Tornado ride which is quite local, so I dare say a lot were on that. I did that 3 years ago. Anyway, managed 17.5 average on the Claude Butler for what is a fairly flat route. I just can`t seem to get back to being over the 18 mark. I guess it is an age thing, but not really bothered. Oh, to ride in sunshine again and feel warm.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Apr 2019)

8mph said:


> Did my first Audax ride yesterday, Valley of the rocks 200. It was wild and windy and took me 12hrs 30 to complete.
> View attachment 464335



I need to do more of @Ian H ’s events.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Anyway, managed 17.5 average on the Claude Butler for what is a fairly flat route. *I just can`t seem to get back to being over the 18 mark.* I guess it is an age thing, but not really bothered. Oh, to ride in sunshine again and feel warm.



Just calculate it in Kilometres. Problem solved.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Apr 2019)

No ride yesterday due to the inclement weather, and time limited today but at least I got out.

What happened to the temperatures? After last weekend's tropical heatwave it was back to longs, layers, full finger gloves and shoe covers. 
And it was still a bit brisk getting underway.
What was more noticeable was the wind - the forecast said it would be breezy, but I think they'd under estimated it by a notch or three.
Straight into it up Coal Road to find the traffic lights not detecting traffic again, but at least that gave me a rest.
Onto Red Hall Lane then the A58, before left onto Whin Moor Lane and out of the wind. Until I reached the open stretch when it reappeared as a bit of a blowy crosswind...
Anyhow, into Shadwell trying to plot a route in my head that would keep me out of the worst of it / give me an easier return leg. So down the hill through the village and up again to the A58 and onto Carr Lane.
This meant that I had a crosswind at every gate / gap in the hedges and so I was taking it steady, but at least I wasn't cycling into it. Into Thorner and back out again up Milner Lane and along the ridge mercifully mainly sheltered from the wind now.
Rigton Green and then Compton Lane, before a tight right onto Jewitt lane and up over the crest before what should have been a wind assisted and mainly downhill run back to Thorner Lane. It was mainly downhill, but I didn't detect any assistance, so I'm not sure what had happened there?
Anyhow, left at the end and through the dip, then a straight run to Bramham, taking care at gaps and gates again.
Over a surprisingly quiet A1(M) and down the hill and up the other side onto Paradise Way. 
Due south now, so I was expecting a good push from the wind, but I didn't feel it - in fact it felt like harder work than usual in places. Round Bramham Crossroads and on towards Aberford.
After the first few hundred yards this drops steadily towards the village and at last I got the benefit of the tail wind 
All too soon the fun was over though and it was right onto Cattle Lane for the lumps and bumps to Barwick, again with that pesky crosswind at every opening.
Up, then down to Scholes, another drop down Leeds Road and with a few minutes still on the clock a loop around Manston and Pendas Fields, before heading up to home.

*24.83 miles* in *2h 6m* at a steady average of *11.8 mph* with *1,312 ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *9.0°C*

All good, but I hope the better weather returns soon. Glad to get some miles in, but it's a bit different when you're cycling _down_ hills where it doesn't normally take too much effort to top 30 mph to find yourself grafting to keep your speed in the mid to high teens. 
That said, I'm sure it's character building, or something...
Despite the weather, there were still a fair few cyclists out. Sorry no pics today, being up against time I didn't stop anywhere.

And to end, the map:


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2019)

planned to ride with @Lilliburlero and co on the forum ride but after being up with kids half the night due to MIL passing away i was not up in time so went with my normal club ride , 2 groups that met up at the strawberry cabin
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2325326976/embed/53e08fa5ef832f240a8d52023d98fb7ae453a22e
'></iframe>


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2019)

Glad you got a ride in @cyberknight


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Glad you got a ride in @cyberknight


thanks i got up about 15 mins before i had to leave for your ride, wasn't going to happen


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2019)

cyberknight said:


> thanks i got up about 15 mins before i had to leave for your ride, wasn't going to happen


No problems @cyberknight 
Today was my first forum ride this year I had plotted a 37 mile loop around Market Bosworth . I wanted a few more miles so out the door at 0730 into chilly conditions . Despite the forecast saying no rain the sky looked full of it . A loop around the back of Bradgate park to target a strava segment . Took 30 seconds off a 10 min effort now 12th overall .Got back to my village and considered returning home for a rain jacket but took the risk of getting wet . Groby ,Ratby ,Kirby Muxloe ,Desford got to Market Bosworth early and was about to do some loops round the town when I spotted the south Derbyshire peleton waiting so rolled in for a chat . Discovered @Chris Doyle despite living the nearest had driven to the start ( lazy so and so ). We had @Lilliburlero and his mates Paul and Bob and @Chris Doyle friend Martin as we were all early we had a bit of a wait for @Supersuperleeds but he was a tad early .Off we go round the lovely lanes around Bosworth it's wonderful cycling territory . Two climbs up to Orton on the hill then the climb after Austrey but nothing too bad just before the cafe stop Paul and Bob turned for home . The cafe stop was the Alpaca farm at Snarestone . I had phone them yesterday to tell them we were coming and they puts table aside for us . Nice touch but we decided to sit outside . Refreshments taken. @Lilliburlero had a lovely looking chocolate orange cafe I went for usual sausage sandwich . After a relaxed stop @Lilliburlero and Martin turned for home as they would be going the wrong way back to Bosworth . 3 off us left heading back via the rolling terrain and quiet lanes to Bosworth .Me and @Supersuperleeds drop off @Chris Doyle off at his car happy he'd got a 50km ride in and we head home on our normal route . My turn to lead out @Supersuperleeds out on Hunts hill repaying the times he's done it for me . Another photo finish was required to see who crested first but I'm claiming it . We parted company at Kirby Muxloe leaving me to extend my route home to get 72 miles in ( current Eddington 71) . @Supersuperleeds got 65 miles in . A really strange day weather wise it seemed to threaten rain all day but we stayed dry  if the sun broke through it was warm but never really warmed up . A great ride with great company at a fairly brisk pace I averaged 16.5mph for my distance


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Apr 2019)

Out at 3pm on the Tricross, cloudy when first out but the sun came out and it ended up being a lovely afternoon ride.
41.3 miles with an average of 16.1 mph.


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> No problems @cyberknight
> Today was my first forum ride this year I had plotted a 37 mile loop around Market Bosworth . I wanted a few more miles so out the door at 0730 into chilly conditions . Despite the forecast saying no rain the sky looked full of it . A loop around the back of Bradgate park to target a strava segment . Took 30 seconds off a 10 min effort now 12th overall .Got back to my village and considered returning home for a rain jacket but took the risk of getting wet . Groby ,Ratby ,Kirby Muxloe ,Desford got to Market Bosworth early and was about to do some loops round the town when I spotted the south Derbyshire peleton waiting so rolled in for a chat . Discovered @Chris Doyle despite living the nearest had driven to the start ( lazy so and so ). We had @Lilliburlero and his mates Paul and Bob and @Chris Doyle friend Martin as we were all early we had a bit of a wait for @Supersuperleeds but he was a tad early .Off we go round the lovely lanes around Bosworth it's wonderful cycling territory . Two climbs up to Orton on the hill then the climb after Austrey but nothing too bad just before the cafe stop Paul and Bob turned for home . The cafe stop was the Alpaca farm at Snarestone . I had phone them yesterday to tell them we were coming and they puts table aside for us . Nice touch but we decided to sit outside . Refreshments taken. @Lilliburlero had a lovely looking chocolate orange cafe I went for usual sausage sandwich . After a relaxed stop @Lilliburlero and Martin turned for home as they would be going the wrong way back to Bosworth . 3 off us left heading back via the rolling terrain and quiet lanes to Bosworth .Me and @Supersuperleeds drop off @Chris Doyle off at his car happy he'd got a 50km ride in and we head home on our normal route . My turn to lead out @Supersuperleeds out on Hunts hill repaying the times he's done it for me . Another photo finish was required to see who crested first but I'm claiming it . We parted company at Kirby Muxloe leaving me to extend my route home to get 72 miles in ( current Eddington 71) . @Supersuperleeds got 65 miles in . A really strange day weather wise it seemed to threaten rain all day but we stayed dry  if the sun broke through it was warm but never really warmed up . A great ride with great company at a fairly brisk pace I averaged 16.5mph for my distance


Yes that was a bit bone idle of me to drive to Bozzie but today was solely about getting over the line for the 50k.

Yet another great ride though- soft pedalling all the way and still averaged over 16 myself. 
https://strava.app.link/RhZ7IUgdgW
https://www.relive.cc/view/2325182671


----------



## Shearwater Missile (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just calculate it in Kilometres. Problem solved.



That is where I have been going wrong, simples !


----------



## Mike_P (28 Apr 2019)

The Defy ended up having a quite day slumbering in its shed. Not intended but I simply could not work out what to wear - one moment it was short everything and the next long everything and thickest as well, so instead having messed around with the ebiked hybrid decided it would be best to give it run out to check things over, rather than leaving it to tomorrow mornings commute, and I did need to go the farm shop at the showground - so a 10 mile circular route in jeans, t shirt, sweatshirt, normal jacket and yellow hi vis, albeit somewhat obscured at the back by the rucksack. The return was through the non-show part of the showground, which was packed even more than normal with parked cars and coaches due it being the Spring Flower Show. The normal bridleway sections were in use as car park exits, suppose a car does have defined direction so it was probably safer than the normally encountered demented mongrel along there, although I did have to stop for a mini road train, its driver too busy talking to the driver of one going in the other direction. It did mean that for the first time ever I exited the bridleway onto the road passing a green traffic light - the car in front must have triggered something as normally the light sticks firmly on red and you have no option but to jump it, as did the two cyclists in front of the car; there is a push button for the light but that is set at horse rider height.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> No problems @cyberknight
> Today was my first forum ride this year I had plotted a 37 mile loop around Market Bosworth . I wanted a few more miles so out the door at 0730 into chilly conditions . Despite the forecast saying no rain the sky looked full of it . A loop around the back of Bradgate park to target a strava segment . Took 30 seconds off a 10 min effort now 12th overall .Got back to my village and considered returning home for a rain jacket but took the risk of getting wet . Groby ,Ratby ,Kirby Muxloe ,Desford got to Market Bosworth early and was about to do some loops round the town when I spotted the south Derbyshire peleton waiting so rolled in for a chat . Discovered @Chris Doyle despite living the nearest had driven to the start ( lazy so and so ). We had @Lilliburlero and his mates Paul and Bob and @Chris Doyle friend Martin as we were all early we had a bit of a wait for @Supersuperleeds but he was a tad early .Off we go round the lovely lanes around Bosworth it's wonderful cycling territory . Two climbs up to Orton on the hill then the climb after Austrey but nothing too bad just before the cafe stop Paul and Bob turned for home . The cafe stop was the Alpaca farm at Snarestone . I had phone them yesterday to tell them we were coming and they puts table aside for us . Nice touch but we decided to sit outside . Refreshments taken. @Lilliburlero had a lovely looking chocolate orange cafe I went for usual sausage sandwich . After a relaxed stop @Lilliburlero and Martin turned for home as they would be going the wrong way back to Bosworth . 3 off us left heading back via the rolling terrain and quiet lanes to Bosworth .Me and @Supersuperleeds drop off @Chris Doyle off at his car happy he'd got a 50km ride in and we head home on our normal route . My turn to lead out @Supersuperleeds out on Hunts hill repaying the times he's done it for me . Another photo finish was required to see who crested first but I'm claiming it . We parted company at Kirby Muxloe leaving me to extend my route home to get 72 miles in ( current Eddington 71) . @Supersuperleeds got 65 miles in . A really strange day weather wise it seemed to threaten rain all day but we stayed dry  if the sun broke through it was warm but never really warmed up . A great ride with great company at a fairly brisk pace I averaged 16.5mph for my distance



Your lead out was rubbish. I didn't even get a PB


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Your lead out was rubbish. I didn't even get a PB


Don't think the lead out was the issue


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Apr 2019)

cyberknight said:


> View attachment 464356
> View attachment 464357
> planned to ride with @Lilliburlero and co on the forum ride but after being up with kids half the night due to MIL passing away i was not up in time so went with my normal club ride , 2 groups that met up at the strawberry cabin
> <iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2325326976/embed/53e08fa5ef832f240a8d52023d98fb7ae453a22e
> '></iframe>


A like for the ride. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Apr 2019)

Another short ride today as I wimped out yesterday due to the wind, round one of my regular short routes around Whixall, through to Alkington, back to Fenns Bank, Hollinswood, Coton , Edstaston ,Ryebank ,Highfields, Horton then home. It was a bit dull and windy so decided on long sleeves and shorts which was a bit chilly to start but soon warmed up. Lots of cyclists out today including one who had dressed for midwinter and a group of ladies who I haven't seen before and only saw 3 cars. 16.7 miles, average speed 15.6 mph didn't get wet or muddy today which was an improvement on the last 2 rides.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Apr 2019)

I set off into a gentle easterly breeze on a clockwise circuit through Berwickshire. First stop to take a photo of the ruins of Corsbie Tower, a fifteenth century tower house which isn't visible from any main road. 






Next stop was on the B6456 shortly after crossing the Blackadder Water. I was trying to get a shot that would capture the remoteness and tranquility of the scene, except it wasn't tranquil at all. There were at least 5 larks overhead (though I never managed to spot any of them), a couple of peewits and an oystercatcher, all trying to drown out the noise of the lambs in the fields. Dirrington Little Law in the background. 






And again, a couple of miles further on. Fewer larks but more lambs and some primroses growing by the burn. Dirrington Little Law on the left, Dirrington Great Law on the right. 






Looking downstream over the bridge, where much of the cacophony was coming from - 






Turning south, I stopped at the end of the avenue to Marchmont House. This used to be a Sue Ryder home but was closed about 15 years ago and is now privately owned. It's a long avenue - the house can barely be seen on the horizon!






The Earl of Marchmont, whose hoose this was, even had his own private railway station - out of sight so as not to spoil the view or scare the horses. 






A brief stop at the Hilary memorial where I unwittingly photobombed my own picture. 






Then one last picture at Hume Castle. Which isn't a castle but a folly built on the site of a castle. 





Today's map - 





53.2 miles and 993m onwards and upwards, average speed 14.5mph.


----------



## Stonechat (28 Apr 2019)

Club ride today and big contrast to last weekend

We were heading to Farncombe, just outside Godalming

Outward route was via Ottershaw, Old Woking, Guildford, And Peasmarsh

Return route was via Compton, Wanborough over the Hog's Back, Normandy and Chobham

Lower numbers today 6 stated , 2 leaving us before the lunch stop, but 1 extra there who uses and e bike to help him do rides he could not otherwise manage

The Stop was at Hectors on the Wey, alongside the Wey Navigation (a canal) and the River just behinf.
Hector calls this a Bistro, a bit of a stretch but The food was welcome.

Wind was present and quite cold but we got a bit of a tailwind on parts of thereturn journey
50.4 miles at ave moving speed of 15.6 mph.
1542 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/2325348808


----------



## C R (28 Apr 2019)

I had great plans for lots of riding in April, but things got in the way, and after a good start, I ended not having many riding opportunities.

With no other plans today, and the weather looking good, I took the chance to go for a second metric half this month.

Early start as usual for me, out of the house at twenty to seven, heading for Kempsey via the A38, with the wind behind me for a change. Made good time to Baynhall, where it was a left for Kerswell Green, heading for Croome. After turning left over the M5, into High Green, I heard some rustling in the hedge to my right, and a deer came bounding across the road, and leaping into the field to the left. It all happened so quickly that I didn't have time to react. I was lucky the deer didn't come out half a second later, or it would have wiped me out.

Luckily the ride continued uneventfully past Croome, and on to Pershore via Rebecca Rd. The last bit of this road is a slog, which is not particularly steep overall, but gets steeper as it goes on, and by the time I reach the top I am always wishing I had paced myself better.

At the traffic lights at Pershore it was a right for Pinvin, and again Station road is closed due to the new development. These closures have been going on forever, but at least the cycle path is still open. So past the roadworks, across the A44, through Pinvin and then a right for Throckmorton. I stopped by the Village hall for a rest, a drink and a nut bar, all the while under the watchful eye of the horses in the field across. 

Next was Bishampton, and now I had the wind to the side and against, which combined with the rolling terrain made progress slower, as I was struggling to get into a consistent rhythm. This continued through Flyford, Huddington and past Phepson, where I turned towards Shernal Green, and the more sheltered road made the riding a bit easier.

For the final stretch through Oddingley and Tibberton I had the wind behind again, which was helpful by now. After that, past the hospital, through the country park and home via St Peters.

No photos, as it was a rather dull looking morning.

36 miles at a moving average speed of 13.9mph. The map.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2019)

I had to bring my bike into work this morning: I was late and then the tram was delayed so I brought it with me and rode some of the way. Due to Stuttgart's perculiar geography the tram loops quite close to my work and then curves away again (It makes sense on a map) so I got off early and rode down the hill.

Bikes are banned on the tram from 4-6:30pm, so I will probably have to ride back using a route out of the city and back via another valley and some forests.

Life can be so hard at times.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2019)

Forgot to pick up milk while I was in Tesco early doors to get some pate-style cat food for Poppy and couldn't be bothered to go back. I'd been planning on a ride anyway, so a leisure ride to Coveney turned into a utility ride to and around Littleport instead.

Took Wiggy #2, the Chartres, with shiny new pannier fixed to the rack, and pedalled off to the Co-op for 4 pints of full cream milk.

Usual route via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane, with the extra loop around Parson's Lane thrown in. Then a quick duck into the Co-op before heading home.

10 rather chilly miles - should've taken a gilet, as I wasn't quite warm enough (long-sleeved jersey, 3/4 tights). But it's nothing a nice post-ride  can't solve. Enjoyed it though, helped take my mind off the fact that Poppy is at the vet for the day having her gnashers fettled with.


----------



## 8mph (29 Apr 2019)

I had an early morning ride up onto Dartmoor, starting in Ashburton and passing through Poundsgate, Widdecombe, Haytor Vale.




It's the first opportunity that I've had to ride my Carlton somewhere properly hilly. I've been wondering how I'd cope without a granny ring but the bike is significantly lighter than my tourer and all went well.

It's great getting up onto the moor first thing, I must have only passed 5 other vehicles. The ride was a bit if a trip down memory lane for me, these are the lanes that I used to ride on my first road bike, an Alan Shorter, 26 years ago.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2019)

8mph said:


> View attachment 464435



Every now and again a photo like that makes me homesick for the UK.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (29 Apr 2019)

Times changed for sure since I got married... 

I had a group today of riders that were going for a ride before on of them got married tomorrow.

So I called the ride: "Now that is a different kind of bachelor party"

Guy in the middle is the one getting married, he looks so happy!






Plenty of shade in this climb.






And the views? Amazing!






And to finish today's post I give you this one that is ready to go in a cycling calendar or something like that.






43 km and 1250 meters of climbing in 3 hours. Awesome weather..!


----------



## 8mph (29 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Every now and again a photo like that makes me homesick for the UK.


You're obviously familiar with Devon. This is the view from the foot of Haytor. 
I'll try to post some more photos, the mist rising from woods and the bluebells at this time of year are beautiful.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Apr 2019)

After yesterdays ride which felt in the depth of winter todays felt almost sub tropical at 11 degree and only a 6mph ENE breeze. It was an excuse to try out my summer bike with it`s new 17 degree stem( already mentioned on a different post). I did one of the usual routes ( it does get repetitious) to Buxhall, Brettenham and Rattlesden, all of which was pretty quiet traffic wise. Passed a few other cyclists, some in lyrca and one wearing a straw hat, he was not wearing lyrca I must add. I got a wave from them all, so felt happy. The only birds of note I saw today were yellowhammers, which seem to be in abundance this year, anyone else noticed this ? The only fly in the cycling ointment was being overtaken by some herbert driving a Golf just as I was slowing to stop at a humpback bridge where the oncoming traffic had right of way. There were two cars there waiting but the Golf went flying past and over the bridge. I guess the rules of the road don`t apply to Golfs ! ( no offence meant to Golf drivers, it just happened to be what it was )A good ride, 21.7 with a 17.6 average, actually 28.3kph sounds better.


----------



## Old jon (29 Apr 2019)

It might be the post weekend blues or something similar, but this morning again felt on the cool side. Cool for here being anything less than twenty six degrees or so. Dry again, I saw some serious rain this last few days and some was left around for the puddle dodgers to play with. Later on in today’s pedalling progress one couple stopped to discuss their way across a puddle and parked their bikes right across the track. They were very surprised when I asked them to let me through . . .

But before that, the ride started with the descent. It has to be ridden with care, which is not easy for me. The sort of hill that I walk up ( yes I have! ) on the balls of my feet, it is so steep. A bit less steep than the northern side of Sharp Edge on Blencathra, but not much. And the surface is about as rough. Anyway, more rideable roads lead along Beira Mar to the new road bridge, across that to the mainland and head east, with a bit of south thrown in. Sao Jose was sort of where I was aiming, with the vague idea of riding further. The first bit after the bridge is easy riding, quiet and well surfaced roads. Even the hill away from the beach has little traffic, which makes me wonder where the cars come from after I have ridden over the crest of that hill, ‘cos the drop down the other side is always busy. A mystery. But this road then goes through Abraao and after a bit of guesswork the cycle path along what seems to be called Praia Comprida is found. Long Beach is a good translation, I am told.



Lack of thought strikes again. At the end of the beach the track pops out onto a road. One way traffic the opposite direction to the way I want to go, and I had seen this on my last visit. Not in the mood for bodging about attempting to find a road for ( squints at the map ) Palhoca and further around the coast, this is where I turned around to ride back. I will try next time, maybe.



Things always look different from the opposite direction. Yeah, the back of a road sign tells you very little, but thinking more about roads and buildings. A block of apartments, for example. On the way out just those words described it well. On the return journey I thought ‘that is a scruffy block of flats.’ A bit of ugly graffiti on the end wall changed my perception. Ugly graffiti was absent from the rest of the ride, but there were other things to see. Volkswagen make buses, this is the first time I have noticed, mostly while me and it were playing leapfrog along the road back to the bridge. The couple mentioned above, I wonder how they crossed the puddle. There was quite a bit of activity back on the island, is it volleyball that sort of beach tennis? Something of that ilk. There is a helicopter pad, today with added extra helicopter and a passenger who may have been famous, judging by the number of folk watching. Always something happening along here, adds interest as the legs are tiring, and it is only a couple of miles back to home. As ever, the ride ends at the bottom of the hill leading up to the apartment, I have to smile at me allowing the hill to win. And more smile for the twenty two miles of pedalling.

Sort of repetitive, sorry,


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Apr 2019)

Spring has returned to Shropshire so a slightly longer ride in the sunshine before going back to work tomorrow after a week off. Decided on a slightly longer version of yesterdays ride going further through Alkington before turning back to Fenns Bank and Fenns Wood where there is a rarity in these parts- a road with smooth tarmac , no potholes/craters and not plastered with mud and farmyard, it's even downhill this way before finding normal roads again. Through Hollinswood to Coton Wood and onto the "main road " for a short distance where I was passed by 2 idiots, first one flew past much faster than I would overtake a cyclist, it is a long straight road so could have slowed down although she did give me plenty of room then spoiled it somewhat by stopping dead just in front of me to turn right, the next car passed much too fast and much to close, I don't think any of his wheels actually crossed the centre lines and I wasn't in the gutter, not sure if he even saw me at all or just didn't care but it was the worst pass I have seen . Stupid bloke has personalised number plates so I recognised the car as it is local. I carried on after muttering some unladylike comments at him which made me feel better, towards Abbeygreen, Edstaston, Ryebank, Foxholes past the dim guinea fowl in the road again on to Northwood and home. Apart from the numpty trying to kill me it was a lovely ride in the sunshine with very little wind which seems to have returned to the usual direction and lots of other cyclists out again. 22.7 miles average speed 15.9mph


----------



## gavgav (29 Apr 2019)

Another short post work ride, to make the most of a nice, warm evening, before another arctic blast supposedly arrives this coming weekend. Warm enough for shorts and t-shirt.

Usual route around Shrewsbury, not much to report, but did see an old Routemaster bus, which was heading back from a sightseeing trip to Ironbridge, according to the display roll. The River Severn was also looking very murky and swollen, following the torrential rain at the weekend and wasn’t far off lapping onto the towpath again, in places.

13.2 miles at 12.4mph avg.


----------



## delb0y (29 Apr 2019)

Yay!! Back on the bike. The lurgy put me out of cycling action for all of March and all of April until today. I didn't feel bad after the first fortnight (so could still work - boo!) but just struggled to breath without coughing. So all my plans and schedules and all the hard work in Jan and Feb has gone out the window, but what a lovely ride this evening. Just 16 miles or so round the lanes. But it was soooo nice to be on the bike again :-)


----------



## TeeShot (29 Apr 2019)

For some reason today I thought it would be a good idea to try some hills. Having parked near Bollington, I rode through the town to the foot of the first climb, the Brickworks. Next up the decent towards Kettleshulme and then up Windgather. I’m not a fan of the drop into the Goyt valley but the climb up to the Cat and Fiddle road is wonderful. A diversion to the top of Axe Edge and then down the Cat and back to the van. Less than 30 miles, just over 3000 feet of climbing. Not sure my 62 year old legs appreciated the 28 sprocket out back otherwise the bike was spot on.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Apr 2019)

Marcha Cicloturista la Indomable is around the corner and is time to get the climbing legs going. Also is a good excuse to come up with hard routes for the people that like challenges. 

Oh La indomable is a 200 km event with 4000 meters of climbing. 

Today? 70 km and 2000 meters climbing!

Some pics? 
First climb, El Valtocado:
















HC climb of the day after the first 500 meters, 21% average gradient to start a 11.1 km climb from 0 meters to around 1000.






Top of the killer of the day, behind us is the Mediterranean sea and in a clear day you can see Africa from here.






Cheers for a good ride!






Time to refuel…






I’ll be here most of the year….


----------



## C R (30 Apr 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Marcha Cicloturista la Indomable is around the corner and is time to get the climbing legs going. Also is a good excuse to come up with hard routes for the people that like challenges.
> 
> Oh La indomable is a 200 km event with 4000 meters of climbing.
> 
> ...



Is that a Estrella de Galicia again? Man, I miss those.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Apr 2019)

C R said:


> Is that a Estrella de Galicia again? Man, I miss those.



It is!!! It was warm enough to have a cold one after today's ride. Winter left and is not coming back for at least 6 months.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Apr 2019)

Two rides to report on.;

*Yesterday* I had limited time so headed to do a local loop into town and out to Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Cound Stank, Cantlop and back via Condover and Lyth Hill. Once again the knockabout bike got used for convenience.

The local schools were back so there was a notable difference in the number of people down in the Quarry. Something else notable was how high the river has come after the rain at the weekend, with the water lapping close to the paths in places. I followed the river as far as the end of Sydney Avenue then took myself off on a diversion round Sundorne which avoided the rough path along the former canal.

I managed to overtake another rider on the way to Upton Magna then got teased by the wind which couldn't seem to decide if it was going to help or not on the way to Atcham and Cross Houses. There were a few riders out and about today and one that stood out was a farmer I've encountered before, just not on a bicycle.

Towards the end of the ride it had warmed up enough to dispense with my fleece on the way to Lyth Hill but was still slightly chilly on the descent the other side. Fairly pleasant all the same and I got back with time to spare.

24.6 miles at 12.8 mph average.





Riding the riverside path between the English Bridge and the Railway Station bridge in Shrewsbury with the water level up again.





Cronkhill looking nice and picturesque among the lush spring growth.





The oilseed rape is taking over at Hunger Hill. There is a trunk road hiding among that lot.

-----------------------------------------------

*Today* I had a bit more time available so went for something a bit longer. I used the Galaxy and headed to do what I'd hoped would be a fast run on my Melverley loop (Condover, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Great Ness, Montford Bridge and back)

It's a nice contrast getting onto this bike which seems to fly along with little effort and I made good progress, especially when the wind was helping after Hunger Hill. Something that I did notice though was that having changed saddle on the Raleigh and found a nice setup, this one felt like the saddle was a little too far back so I had stops for some tweaks. I think it's a little easier to cruise on the flat now and I don't feel quite so stretched out to the bars so we'll see how I get on with it.

After Melverley a couple of riders came the other way - one on a normal road bike and the other on a hand powered trike and both going like the proverbial train. Interesting to see some unusual machinery out and about.

I'd turned into the wind by now and was finding it hard to keep up the pace. On one of the other bikes I'd have thought I was still doing pretty well but after all the easy riding so far I was finding it disappointing and by trying to push on I tired out my legs a bit. A couple of climbs late in the ride were managed at a reasonable speed.

I had a couple of insects fly into my mouth during the ride. Not sure what the first one was but it was very spiky. Managed to spit both out.

Traffic was relatively quiet back at Shrewsbury so I stayed on the road rather than the cycle paths for a bit longer than I might usually (faster and smoother surface).

36 miles this trip at 15.5 mph average. Enjoyed it but thought I could have done better.

No photos from this ride as too busy


----------



## TigerT (30 Apr 2019)

I did the same short ride three times today but it was well worth it.

First thing this morning I got an email from the bike shop asking me to bring my Trek Émonda in. I had Garmin Vector 3 Pedals fitted and they’ve gone faulty. So as I have the day off, I headed into the shop. Got the pedals removed and an old set put back on. Stayed for a coffee and a chat and headed home. So two short rides done before lunch.

The twist is that they also said they would try and get my new bike ready and if I wanted to call in in at 4pm, I could have it!

Now .... If you saw my thread,’It’s going to be a long 10 weeks’ you’ll know that this is 8 weeks earlier than planned. The main issue being, I didn’t expect to be able to afford it for at least another month. However, I’ve had a bit of a clear out of old laptops and phones and I was pretty much there. The nice man at the bike shop said, ‘Take the bike and enjoy it, give me the rest next month!’ 

So back into the city at 4pm for another chat and another coffee at the bike shop and the third journey home on my new bike.

After only 6km we have already bonded. Very excited for a May Day ride tomorrow.



Outside the store with the biggest smile ever.


And at home.


----------



## C R (30 Apr 2019)

Quick lunch time loop in nice weather. I wore shorts, but long sleeve, should have worn short.

Quickest round this loop for some time. Nothing much happened, except a near miss with a pedestrian. Past Pirton church I could see a couple walking ahead, and they looked back a couple of times, so I thought they had seen me. I slowed down a bit anyway as the road is quite narrow, and quite good I did as well, because when I had almost reached them, the man moved across the road and nearly wiped me out, luckily he jumped back just in time and I had almost come to a stop, but it could have been quite ugly. They hadn't seen me after all.

The map


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

TigerT said:


> I did the same short ride three times today but it was well worth it.
> 
> First thing this morning I got an email from the bike shop asking me to bring my Trek Émonda in. I had Garmin Vector 3 Pedals fitted and they’ve gone faulty. So as I have the day off, I headed into the shop. Got the pedals removed and an old set put back on. Stayed for a coffee and a chat and headed home. So two short rides done before lunch.
> 
> ...



That's a cracking looking bike!  I foresee many happy miles ahead.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

A brisk 10 miler on Wiggy #1, the Rouen, in the afternoon sunshine for me. Seemed criminal not to go out, really... 

This one was a ride of two halves. The first is what passes for lumpy out here - along Downham Common, up into the village, then along the lumps and bumps of Downham Hythe all the way to Red Caps Lane. An about turn there, back down the Hythe, followed by the sharp descent of Mill Hill. The second half of the ride is fast and flat; the run into Pymoor past Adventurers Drove and Corkers Crisps (they were doing some kind of meaty flavour there today), through Pymoor, past the rec ground, along O Furlong and then home.

Wasn't much in the way of wind, and after having done most of my recent rides on the heavier Chartres, I found that I could really press on. Well, for me, anyways...  I triggered the speed gun in Pymoor at the stellar speed of 12 mph! 

Feel all the better for a good spin, and now enjoying a post ride


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Apr 2019)

TigerT said:


> I did the same short ride three times today but it was well worth it.
> 
> First thing this morning I got an email from the bike shop asking me to bring my Trek Émonda in. I had Garmin Vector 3 Pedals fitted and they’ve gone faulty. So as I have the day off, I headed into the shop. Got the pedals removed and an old set put back on. Stayed for a coffee and a chat and headed home. So two short rides done before lunch.
> 
> ...



Happy new bike day!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Apr 2019)

C R said:


> Quick lunch time loop in nice weather. I wore shorts, but long sleeve, should have worn short.
> 
> Quickest round this loop for some time. Nothing much happened, except a near miss with a pedestrian. Past Pirton church I could see a couple walking ahead, and they looked back a couple of times, so I thought they had seen me. I slowed down a bit anyway as the road is quite narrow, and quite good I did as well, because when I had almost reached them, the man moved across the road and nearly wiped me out, luckily he jumped back just in time and I had almost come to a stop, but it could have been quite ugly. They hadn't seen me after all.
> 
> ...



No Estrella at lunch?


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Apr 2019)

A lovely evening after work, around 17 degrees so a shame not to have a short spin on the bike. Out on the Tricross 19.2 miles with an average of 16.5 mph. No photos today just the map and a pic of my lovely old dog who climbs onto the kitchen table and licks all the sweat off my face every time I get home from a bike ride, lovely!


----------



## pjd57 (30 Apr 2019)

decided to tackle the Crow Road this afternoon.
Canal and old railway path to Lennoxtown then the real fun.


Another 15 mile round trip in Glasgow this morning , just to warm up for the hills


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Apr 2019)

Yesterday's ride.

I was late out for this one so I headed for a standard Ashleworth loop. All good in lovely sunshine. The resurfacing gritters are beginning to appear. Loose gravel is a pain. Fortunately I only had to ride one short section but the signs are up for more to come. Even so it was a lovely brisk ride today. The miles just floated by. 2 days of rest makes a difference. 48 smiles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Apr 2019)

TigerT said:


> After only 6km we have already bonded. Very excited for a May Day ride tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 464566
> 
> ...



*Very* nice looking bike you have there. I hope you do many happy miles together!


----------



## C R (30 Apr 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> No Estrella at lunch?


Ha, I would have to find a place that sold it first. Also, not sure my boss would approve of a liquid lunch.


----------



## gbb (30 Apr 2019)

It was going to be a 15 mile, just to enjoy the sun...it stopped at 5.5 miles, punctured. I looked at my lack of saddle bag on the bike as I walked out the door...nah...it'll be ok. 

DONT FORGET YOUR PUNCTURE KIT 
(my son served as a broom wagon after a quick phone call and a nice 10 minute sit in the sun)


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> It was going to be a 15 mile, just to enjoy the sun...it stopped at 5.5 miles, punctured. I looked at my lack of saddle bag on the bike as I walked out the door...nah...it'll be ok.
> 
> DONT FORGET YOUR PUNCTURE KIT
> (my son served as a broom wagon after a quick phone call and a nice 10 minute sit in the sun)



Each of my bikes has its own bar bag with spares and tools.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

I'm not sure if it's that Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres are solid, or that our roads are squeaky clean, but I haven't had a puncture in nearly a decade.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Apr 2019)

Two extra rides this evening as my brother was working so I went along on his way in to give him company then went down again later to escort him back.

The first trip didn't get off to a good start when his front light parted company from the bike and went skittering into the road. Fortunately the passing traffic missed it and I was able to get it back - a bit scuffed but it still works. The bracket had come apart so that'll need sorting out. I fixed it in the meantime with a bit of tape.

On my way back through the Quarry I noticed a group of cyclists tinkering with a bike, stopped to ask if they had everything they needed and got asked "How are you with front derailleurs?". So I did my good deed for the day by sorting out a derailleur that was at a funny angle and completely out of adjustment.

The second trip down was fairly uneventful and the only thing worth mentioning is that I still quite like the new dynamo lighting setup on the knockabout bike as it's nice and bright and I can leave it on all the time without worrying about batteries.

15.5 miles for the two trips at an overall average of 11.3 mph.


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2019)

To avoid traffic, I stayed on the cycle path today. 
The apple trees at my turn around point at the junction of the M6 and the A580.
It's only my second mid week late afternoon ride of the year.


----------



## IBarrett (30 Apr 2019)

I had a lovely leg stretcher with a small club ride after 10 days off the bike because of a nasty cold. I can’t believe the exhilaration I felt as I rode off the drive and through the village.
Is there any feeling better than being on your bike in the sunshine.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

IBarrett said:


> Is there any feeling better than being on your bike in the sunshine.



The well-earnt cup of tea when you get back home?


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (1 May 2019)

*Happy holiday!!! (if your country doesn't... Sorry)*

So is workers day and most of the people was out with a day off.. This means group ride!!!






The climber from the group..






The different levels of cycling in a group in 1 pic?






Regroup..






The whole group..






Time to refuel…






Now is nap time…


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 May 2019)

Jules H and me today. We spent time chattering in Upton before the off. We took the standard run out to Bishampton where we decided to take to some rarely used lanes. Brain Nav worked until the ford at Shell. We emerged onto a road I knew wasn't right. The paper map came out. That set us right but again I got it wrong. Paper map came out. Now I began to get it right. All the off routes had got us hungry so the cafe at Ditchford Bank was a welcome sight.

Our return run was well known so no worries. Except that Jules' gears slipped on the little steep one to Crowle. Looks like new chain rings in his future as chain and cassette have just been replaced. A brief light rain wasn't a problem but as we got closer to home the roads got quite wet. We'd missed that downpour thankfully. Good outing today and a bit of getting lost makes things a bit special. 73 smiles


----------



## Old jon (1 May 2019)

Wednesday, what a wonderful day for a ride! Fair weather, some breeze for cooling purposes and a bike waiting to be used. To top it all, May Day is celebrated properly here, it is a real holiday.

Down ‘orrible ‘ill, across the flyover and the big bend leads around to the bike path along Beira Mar. This end of it is quiet, there is a Honda dealership, closed for the holiday, and a media consultancy of some type, also closed. So nothing to attract people. A bit further on, cross a couple of rivers, and things liven up a lot. People are out on bikes and scooters and just plain feet. Rather more busy than usual. Ride along, carefully. There are two car parks along the way, and between these is where the crowds are. Then things become less busy, as the old bridge is approached. With a low level video to show very little . . .



The plan for today was to stay on the island and ride some way further along the road that might just lead to Lagoa. Sort of ride out towards the airport and turn left. Before the left turn that does this, there is the end of the cycle path and a video of the variety of ways to define the edge of a usually rather busy road hereabouts.



After gutter study, on I go in roughly the same direction. On a bike, this means riding through Jose Mendes, which is good as most of the traffic uses the tunnels through the hill, where bikes are not supposed to go. A bit of a right fork as the road underpasses the tunnel roads leads to a road that runs parallel to the main airport road, through Costeira, again little traffic along here. Reach the point where both roads join up and there is a not so very visible left turn onto SC 405 which sort of goes to Lagoa. I think. The road surface, for the few hundred yards I rode along it, is appalling. Forget this for a game, go ride along the airport road and see what that offers. A better road surface, but going nowhere once the football stadium is reached, except the airport.

Yet another turn around and return home. The SC 405, and a left onto SC 406 will take me to Lagoa, which is a very nice place to go to. The direct route from home, Florianopolis, has to climb a lot of a hill and the road twists and turns quite a lot. And the Lagoa side is steep indeed, could be a long walk up . . .

Might just suffer that horrendous road surface, for the fun of riding that hill. Anyway, today was almost twenty five miles and about six hundred feet going upwards. Big grin half way up two step hill lasted all the way home.

The map . . .


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2019)

25 miles on Wiggy #2, the Chartres today; the 11 mile round trip to Ely Station and assorted bimblage in and around Cambridge.

Must've been the day for numpties in Cambridge today, as I had three near misses, two of which were while I was in a cycle lane. 

The worst of these was by a cretin in a metallic blue A-class Merc who sideswiped me on the Maid's Causeway / Victoria Street roundabout.  How I managed to avoid being knocked off, I shall never know. He just drove off, leaving me standing in the middle of the road, really quite shaken. A group of cyclists stopped to see if I was OK which was kind of them - turned out he'd close passed them on the approach to the roundabout.

On the upsides, a chap on a very nice tourer (who was waiting for the rack I was just vacating) was admiring the Chartres and asked me about the brakes as he was considering an N+1 with disc brakes. And I bought some nice (useful) things for the bike - a rack bag and a rear light.


----------



## TigerT (2 May 2019)

My ride yesterday:

It was a bank holiday in Switzerland and having collected my new bike on Tuesday, I was keen to get out on it. The weather forecast was good, therefore I was a little disappointed to wake up to a cold foggy morning.

I waited until 9am and with no change, I stuck some lights on and went anyway. I had only planned the first part of the route and decided I’d stick with that and review the weather situation over a coffee.

So off to Winterthur taking the hilly route. Glad I’d got the lights as otherwise I would have been almost invisible at the top of the hill - The fog was very thick up there. Heading down the other side I discovered that the squeak the front brake had been making had developed into a screech, so I probably woke up a few locals in the nearby villages!

I arrived at the coffee stop and after 30 mins of drinking coffee, it finally started to warm up. There was a protest march going through the city centre which was blocking the main route out the other side, so I decided to take a route back towards home.

About three quarters of the way home and now starting to enjoy the ride, I took a wrong turn. This actually worked out fine as it took me onto another route that goes round the Greifensee, a 20km circuit of a very pretty lake.

From there I headed back towards home, but as, by now, it was actually warming up a lot, I headed straight past and out onto 30km loop that I’ve been enjoying recently. That took me over 100kms which I was very happy with.

The new bike was excellent. Just the brake noise needs sorting out. The bike shop can do that next week sometime.

Today - Bike to work starts in Switzerland, so for the next 2 months. I’ll be commuting 20kms each work day. You only have to do half of your work journeys. But I’ll try to do more.


Enjoying the view at Greifensee 


Yesterday’s map


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2019)

Just a quick 3-and-a-bit-ish mile round trip to the village hall today in order to exercise my democratic rights.

Took Wiggy #2, the Chartres, as it was the bike nearest the door.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 May 2019)

*Thumbs up ride!*

Another happy customer and a new friendship, that is how I like to describe people coming here for a ride, they come to ride and leave with the feeling of having a new friend in Málaga.

Our new friend Jeroen! plus the boss.






Soon after we started the road started with the typical ups and downs we have all over






Mountains are all over the place and climbing is never too far.






Can you see why I started the way I did this post?






And a bit more of climbing






One of the many towns we passed.






A perfect spot for a pic!?






One more time?






And before we were done a bit of chatting andddddd…. Coffee!!! Too early for beer!






55 km and 900 meters of climbing..

By the way this puts me over 6000 kilometers for the year and just over 100.000 meters of climbing…. Ufff..!! Hard work but someone has to do it..


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2019)

Two rides today - one a 10 mile loop into town to sort out a bank transfer for a savings account and to the Post Office to return yet another pair of bib tights (2nd time "large" has turned out to be too short in the leg but baggy everywhere else), then an afternoon regular route for this month's 50km.

One was done in the warmth & bright sunshine, the other turned wet & bitterly cold about 2/3rds of the way round - just a shame it was the longer ride that was wet!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> One was done in the warmth & bright sunshine, the other turned wet & bitterly cold about 2/3rds of the way round -* just a shame it was the longer ride that was wet*!



Always the way...


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

May day was supposed to be the day I broke the 100k mark, but due to a combination of poor organisation and a small person pouncing on me early in the morning, this became a visiting-the-local-farms morning instead, which is one of Beautiful Daughters favourite things to do, even more now she can ride on her own bike.

So first we went to the cow farm, where I typically forgot to take a picture of all the cows, but we did see a horse and trap:







Then we went to the Rabbit Farm a few hundred metres away, and so called because they have a large rabbit pen next to the road. We stayed awhile here...






And saw tractors with big interesting things on the back:






And then we went to visit the horses, and saw more tractors:






And of course, found some interesting bugs in the field...






It took just over two hours to do about three kilometres, but we had fun.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 May 2019)

I couldn't believe how cold it was as I rode over to Upton. My rain jacket went on. Jules H and Pete M were in for this one. Our route was fairly standard as we put Tewkesbury behind us. We looped to Kemerton where Tim A was walking his dog and family. Pete and I did an extra loop at Kemerton then continued by good lanes to Wormington. Today we took the northern lane to drop us not far from Broadway and the cafe.

The forecast had showers in it and one passed through before we took to the Childswickham run. For a change we looped through the village at Hinton. We could see more showers heading our way but we were able to dodge some. A big one blocked our way so we hid in the Lych gate at Eckington. That kept us from a soaking. So that left us with just the usual run back. All were happy to have got out and with just one shower pleased we'd had better weather than expected. 65 smiles


----------



## DCBassman (3 May 2019)

So first ride since 14th January...
Boy, was never greatly fit, but where did it all go?
Anyhoo, out on the Trek 800 steelie on NCN27ish toward Grenofen tunnel and just out the other end.
A whopping 7.19 miles, avg 7.7mph, elevation gain 595ft.
BUT...I'm back on the bike!


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

DCBassman said:


> So first ride since 14th January...
> Boy, was never greatly fit, but where did it all go?
> Anyhoo, out on the Trek 800 steelie on NCN27ish toward Grenofen tunnel and just out the other end.
> A whopping 7.19 miles, avg 7.7mph, elevation gain 595ft.
> BUT...I'm back on the bike!



Nice one


----------



## TigerT (4 May 2019)

On Thursday and Friday I did my first 2 days of commuting to work. Thursday was fine, but Friday was cold and raining. 18kms each day. I was planning to use my Brompton, but actually took my old Roubaix. Much better gears for getting up the hills!

This weekend is forecast cold with wintery showers, but when I woke up, it was still dry with a hint of sunshine. So I headed straight out with a plan for my newest 30km circuit. 

The weather seemed to be holding, so I extended it by another 10kms taking me out through Otelfingen golf course before rejoining the usual circuit.

Glad to report that after adjusting the toe in on my front brakes, they don’t screech anymore so no neighbours were woken up today. So now the new bike is perfect (although slightly dirty).

Nice to get an unexpected ride in.


----------



## gavgav (4 May 2019)

I got out for my May Half Century challenge ride, with a busy month ahead, to ensure I got it in early. I did wonder if I’d woken up in January, though, as those Northerly Winds were freezing cold and howling away. Can’t believe I’m still wearing base layers in May.....

I’d been cycling for about 1/4 of a mile when I had an idiot squeeze between me and a car coming the other way, whilst I was overtaking a parked car. He got some hand signals and a volley.

Battled against the wind to Heathgates and then out onto the road to Upton Magna, where no less than 3 cars gave me idiotic close passes on the narrow lane. It was clearly the day for brainless maniacs, as you will see.

The section down to Withington and Isombridge was ok, with the wind at the side of me, but i then turned into it, to Longdon on Tern and it was hard work. The short section on the main road saw 2 idiots give me plenty of room, but force cars coming the other way to swerve to miss them 

The wind was again against me to Rodington and Roden, where I paused for some lunch. I didn’t stop for long as I was getting really cold standing there. Continued battling the wind to Poynton, where I finally turned away from it, only to have yet another idiotic fast close pass on a narrow section by a prick in a boy racer Seat Leon. That was the worst of the lot, so far and I was fuming by now, giving him many hand signals.

I finally had a tailwind, up Ebury Hill and down to Upton Magna, where I hit 32mph on the descent. I passed 2 cyclists, on the Pelham Rd, getting a hello off the lady, but a foul glare from the chap  and the sound of clicking gears as he obviously tried to catch me up again, but didn’t!

The rat run to Atcham was quiet, for a change and I crossed the bridge before taking Chilton Lane, where I had yet another close pass on the really narrow bit, by a prick in an Audi, this time. I could quite easily have punched someone by now, if any of them had stopped. Complete and utter idiots the lot of them.

As I climbed the steep bank, Betsy the Black Labrador obviously fancied coming with me, rather than getting into the car at the house up there, as she came running alongside me, until a bellow of “Betsy come here now” from the owner

A bit more climbing before the final 3 miles back into the wind again.

I thought challenge rides were supposed to get easier at this time of the year?

33.1 miles at a wind affected 11.7 mph avg


----------



## Heltor Chasca (4 May 2019)

It never ceases to amaze me how lumpy it is round here. The local social Saturday ride sure likes to cram in some climbing in the short space of time we have. Lucky the café stop is always good. There must have been 30 hungry riders who converged to satiate their culinary desires. Great little club with a slow group and an intermediate group. Somewhere over the rainbow, there’s a fast group but I’ve never actually seen them so maybe they exist in another dimension.


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2019)

First Sat of the month so time for an Imperial ton for the challenge . My route today was a 100 miles around Southern Leicestershire into Rutland to grab some veloviewer squares . Out the door at 0720 in to chilly conditions  the wind properly biting . A full mile to the meeting point a few seconds after I got there @Supersuperleeds rolled in and we're off . Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Twyford and onto the big climb of the day Burrough hill I led out at a nice steady pace . The hill has a nice steady gradient so found a nice rhythm and dragged @Supersuperleeds to a pr . Through the village on Knossington and into Rutland which means rolling terrain constant up and down .A quick there and back square grab at Brooke . Through Oakham turn north into a brutal headwind . Sharing the work with keeps moving at a steady pace . Into Wymondham and a quick coffee at the windmill as always loads of cyclist there . More headwind before we turn for home a climb out of Waltham on the wolds and onto a favourite cafe Nice Pie for lunch . An extended route home via Willoughby on the wolds ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Swithland and home in Anstey we parted company @Supersuperleeds decided to extend his route home to do a double metric century . Me just had to drag myself up the hill to home to bank 101.1miles in 6hrs 24mins . Elevations was 5089 ft with only 1 big climb the rest from constant rolling terrain . Amazing we managed to stay dry despite riding on properly wet roads and being chased by really dark clouds . A tough ride made so much easier with company at 50 miles I was mentally tried to figure out a route home to get the distance but avoid the wind but we just stuck at it and got round


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2019)

First ride since 31st March, blagged another couple of letters for ABC towns and villages challenge thread. 

Colder and windier than I thought it would, headwinds on the way out. Blagged my letters and went for hot chocolate and cake at Millets Garden Centre, quite a bland cake tbh, and the place seemed full of brain dead parents and irritating whiney kids. Never mind, the ride back was good though, tailwind most of the way back. 

28.48 of your imperial miles. 










First time I’ve been past this place for 19 years, the Fragrant MrsP and I considered buying back then. 











Blandest cake ever.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 May 2019)

This















https://www.strava.com/activities/2341175210


----------



## Billy Wizz (5 May 2019)

Nothing to write home about really 28 miles out and back new mech fitted chain and tyres spent the whole ride waiting for one of them to fail 

https://strava.app.link/PtPELKFerW


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2019)

Another ABC village blag today, very short ride, probably less than a mile and a half round trip on the Kingpin. First outing of the KP this year.


----------



## Dark46 (5 May 2019)

So the main aim of today was to get my longest ever ride in .

Claire arrived just before 07:30 and we set off , the plan was to be over 70.3 miles for me which was my longest ride to date. For Claire that isnt a issue as she has done ride London, am also done 100 miles to the Forest of Dean then over the Severn Bridge.

From the Kingsway we headed to the Elmore loop to do a part instead of going straight down the A38 to Slimbridge like last time.

So we stuck to the lanes to Saul and Frampton before getting to the A38 to the George at Cambridge to go around the back to Slimbridge on route 41.

So we then went to Morend, Wanswell, Berkeley, Hill, Oldbury on Severn and Littleton on Severn before joining the Aust road from Alveston to the Severn Bridge.
View attachment 465225
View attachment 465225



We then reversed the route until on the Elmore loop when went towards Stonebench and on to Olympus Park before getting on the Kingsway.
It was at the lights here that I cramped up and had to get off the bike at stretch. With Claire telling me which was the best way to do it. We then finished the loop so in the end I achieved my goal of my longest ride .

I wanted it my longest ride to be with Claire as she has been a amazing friend over the last nearly 2 years, since my wife died. Also most of my rides recently have been with her and really enjoyed being with her on and off the bike.

So in the end the ride was 72.41 miles and we averaged 15.6 mph. Which I am really pleased about. It was just a great ride leaving early was the right choice too .

Claire has already said next time will be 80 miles!!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2019)

Dark46 said:


> View attachment 465229
> View attachment 465230
> So the main aim of today was to get my longest ever ride in .
> 
> ...



Great stuff, good miles, and a couple of nice bikes.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 May 2019)

Something a bit different for me today. Still Audax orientated though, but rather than distance, today I was shooting for elevation. I am working towards a peculiar and complicated award called an Audax Altitude Award Round the Year (AAA RtY)

Credit for the design of the route must go to Drew ‘Onion Johnny’ Buck: Randonneur Extraordinaire and YouTube celebrity. He designed this route for a sportive that runs fairly locally every year. I have canonised it so I can leave from my front door and so I can acquire the stipulated elevation. Don’t ask how the calculations work. They just do ok?

The route included many lumps but notably Dundry Beacon 2km, Blagdon Climb 3km and Col de Horrington out of Wells 5km.





The top of Cheddar Gorge




The Bishop’s Palace, Wells




Bishop’s Palace, Wells




Cockpit Crib Sheet: Controls And Lumps




Top Tube Crib Sheet: Food establishments




Drew ‘Onion Johnny’ Buck (Paris-Brest-Paris 2015)




Blagdon Lake: Two old codgers having their last fishing trip together before they are sucked down the spillway. It was hard to watch.


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2019)

Dark46 said:


> View attachment 465229
> View attachment 465230
> So the main aim of today was to get my longest ever ride in .
> 
> ...


Well done @Dark46 . Imperial century is calling , your nearly 3\4 of the way there


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2019)

As is becoming a pattern first Saturday of the month is Imperial century ride first Sunday is a 50km ride for the monthly challenges .Out the door at 10.00 heading on a standard less hilly loop to Wymeswold and back .Anstey ,Cropston and Rothley were at the traffic light I caught up a female ride quick chat and she tells me she just done Beacon hill and Polly Botts lane and was heading to Ragdale another big climb well done that lady that's some proper climbing !.Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave up the steady drag of Berrycotts lane . Found my nice descent into Wymeswold of narrow lane blocked by a road closure for a running race . So stuck on the main road another quickish descent into Burton on the wolds losing a few miles in the progress so turned right to Hoton and back to Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Cropston and home . 31.8 miles so 50km ticked off . Normally I treat this ride as a recovery ride but felt good today so pushed on and an average of 17.1 mph was the reward . A lot warmer than yesterday and a lot less windy


----------



## Spiderweb (5 May 2019)

An afternoon ride on the Tricross, a little bit nippy at 9-10 degrees. 33.7 miles with an average of 14.9 mph. Nice ride but felt really low on energy.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2019)

Nothing quite so stellar from me. But needed to get out and go for a spin this morning. So dusted off the winter jacket, buff and roubaix tights and headed off on Wiggy #1, the Rouen, in some pretty cold and blustery conditions to do the same loop I did on Tuesday.

Along Downham Common, up the climb along Lawn Lane, through the village and out along the lumps and bumps of The Hythe all the way to Red Caps Lane. An about turn there, back along the Hythe, then down Mill Hill and into a really stiff headwind. I actually had to pedal down the hill!

Was a tough slog to Pymoor with the headwind - it's one of the more exposed roads out in this neck of the woods. Past Adventurer's Drove, Corker's Crisps and into Pymoor, where I triggered the speed trap at the stellar velocity of 9mph...  It was in Pymoor that I met my first and only other cyclist of the day - a chap on a roadie.

A right turn then takes me past the rec ground, where I had to stop to let a rather indecisive cat cross the road. Going on its looks, I suspect it is one of Madam Lexi's many relatives. 

The run into home from here via O Furlong was with a tailwind. Oh bliss!  I was fairly zipping along, and for the last half mile or so, I put the hammer down to see exactly what I could do. That was fun! 

Had to stop at the level crossing to let two trains go past - a Greater Anglia passenger service to Peterborough and a Class 62 goods loco.

Hard work, but 10 very enjoyable miles nonetheless.

The post-ride bowl of leek & potato soup went down really rather nicely.


----------



## Stonechat (5 May 2019)

Club run today, and just 3 yes three turned out

The destination was Milford
Outward journey was via Chobham, Bisley, Pirbright, Tongham, And Elstead.
It was a little cold. The wind was marginally with us on this leg.

Return leg was via Godalming, Compton, Wanborough(over the Hogs Back), Normandy, Pirbright and Brookwood

Pace at times was a little high, not really fully outdoor legs up to scratch.

62.90 miles with 2103 feet climbed.
Ave moving speed 15.5 mph

And a metric century


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (5 May 2019)

*Week is done!*

To finish an easy Sunday ride with the guys from the club with a little climbing extra at the start since they wanted to do that. Most of the pics are from there.

Run into this friend at the start.. Hi David!






Climbing…






More climbing..






And more climbing..






After that I forgot to take pics since it was downhill and well not where I like to play around with the camera.

Another big week between work and fun!

423 km and 8750 meters of climbing.

I will sleep well tonight…..


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2019)

Nothing exciting today: Bakery run in the morning, then half a dozen return trips on the Bakfiets delivering stuff for Middle Son's confirmation celebration, and bringing the wreckage back 

Probably a couple of K's but then, Bakfiets distances count as double...


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2019)

Llanfair 400km audax - a long way: https://www.strava.com/activities/2342630779

Headwinds, cold, sand in the face. Was so cold I didn't want to wander round Anglesey's back lanes (done that twice) so threw the bike down the A55. Made it back just before 4.30am when it was almost freezing.

OTOH some decent company, which is a bit unusual for me these days as my riding speed's a bit limited.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 May 2019)

DCLane said:


> Llanfair 400km audax - a long way: https://www.strava.com/activities/2342630779
> 
> Headwinds, cold, sand in the face. Was so cold I didn't want to wander round Anglesey's back lanes (done that twice) so threw the bike down the A55. Made it back just before 4.30am when it was almost freezing.
> 
> OTOH some decent company, which is a bit unusual for me these days as my riding speed's a bit limited.



Hah! Limited. You are fishing for compliments. Very speedy (Climbed onto your Strava feed btw, incase you are wondering who the leafy follow request is from)


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2019)

DCLane said:


> Llanfair 400km audax - a long way: https://www.strava.com/activities/2342630779
> 
> Headwinds, cold, sand in the face. Was so cold I didn't want to wander round Anglesey's back lanes (done that twice) so threw the bike down the A55. Made it back just before 4.30am when it was almost freezing.
> 
> OTOH some decent company, which is a bit unusual for me these days as my riding speed's a bit limited.


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Hah! Limited. You are fishing for compliments.



Nope - just couldn't stop for long as my 14yo had an important 25 mile TT this morning.

If anyone's thinking of riding Mike Wrigley's audaxes they are always well organised.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2019)

Managed to squeeze 10 miles in this evening via Jennycliff and Saltram





















https://www.strava.com/activities/2344744564


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2019)

DCLane said:


> Llanfair 400km audax - a long way: https://www.strava.com/activities/2342630779
> 
> Headwinds, cold, sand in the face. Was so cold I didn't want to wander round Anglesey's back lanes (done that twice) so threw the bike down the A55. Made it back just before 4.30am when it was almost freezing.
> 
> OTOH some decent company, which is a bit unusual for me these days as my riding speed's a bit limited.


----------



## Donger (5 May 2019)

Wow! What a ride. This one had been at least three years in the planning, and it was worth the wait. We are back in Inverinate in NW Scotland on holiday. We usually come here in September, but decided to sample it in May this year. The chilly weather is keeping the midges away and - apart from a bit of drizzle and a quick snow flurry, there was nothing to spoil my latest plan to ride a loop onto the Isle of Skye and back. Wore my thickest winter kit and set off early this morning for the Skye road bridge. By setting off at 7.30 on a Sunday, I missed the usual busy, high speed traffic and barely saw one car per mile until I got to Kyle of Lochalsh. First stop, Eileann Donan Castle:





The A87 was strangely quiet, and it was great to be able to take in the views along the length of Loch Duich and Loch Alsh. Second stop, the viewpoint at Kyle of Lochalsh. Isle of Skye and Skye bridge in background, Kyleakin to the left:




I'd forgotten just how steep the road bridge is, and found myself slogging into a headwind all the way up it. It soon got easier, and after a little detour into Kyleakin, I soon got to Breakish, where I left the A87 and headed for the hills, climbing up Glen Arroch to the pass known as Bealach Udal (the "Pass of Despair"). The road had the opposite effect on me. What a stunningly beautiful road. In this shot I was looking back down towards the Inner Sound, with the Cuillin Hills in the background:




This next shot is facing forward towards the pass. Pictures never tell the whole story. The solitude was fantastic. The only sounds, apart from the wind whistling in my ears were the sound of bubbling streams and a couple of noisy cuckoos:




There were a couple of steep bits, but what a reward when you get to the top. Here you can see the narrow straits called the Kyle Rhea, with the Glenelg peninsula on the mainland beyond. Next followed a very steep descent to the ferry, with wonderfully smooth, new tarmac for the last mile or so. Great fun:




The Glenelg ferry is the last turntable ferry of its kind still working in Britain. You drive on forwards and they turn the deck around so that you can drive off forwards at the other side. It is always an interesting ride crossing the racing currents. In case you are wondering, it is £4 for a bike. The best £4 I've ever spent.




I was the only passenger on the trip over to the mainland:




I'd planned an anti-clockwise route deliberately as the Bealach Udal is much steeper on the Kylerhea Glen side than the Glen Arroch side, and on the mainland side of the ferry is the Mam Ratagan Pass - another one that I know from experience to be much steeper on the West side than the East side. As I climbed the Mam Ratagan, dark clouds were gathering ahead of me, blanking out the mountain tops and it started to rain. This was the beautiful view behind me:




Found it much tougher getting up the pass than I did a few years back, possibly because I'm older now, but probably because of the cumulative effort of taking on two mountains in one ride. The view from the pass always makes it worth all the effort, though. A magnificent view of the end of Loch Duich, with the Kintail Range to the right and Shiel Bridge down below:




..... and finally, a map from my "flatnav". I did a little detour into Kyleakin, which isn't shown, bringing it up to 40.4 miles. I would say it was all done at a very leisurely pace, but there was nothing leisurely about either of the big climbs. It was more a case of taking lots of stops for photos and refreshments. For once it was really difficult boiling it down to just ten pictures, as this really was a stunning, stunning ride:



Not sure how I can possibly follow that, but I do have another good 'un planned for later in the week. Dang, I love it up here!
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Billy Wizz (5 May 2019)

Donger said:


> Wow! What a ride. This one had been at least three years in the planning, and it was worth the wait. We are back in Inverinate in NW Scotland on holiday. We usually come here in September, but decided to sample it in May this year. The chilly weather is keeping the midges away and - apart from a bit of drizzle and a quick snow flurry, there was nothing to spoil my latest plan to ride a loop onto the Isle of Skye and back. Wore my thickest winter kit and set off early this morning for the Skye road bridge. By setting off at 7.30 on a Sunday, I missed the usual busy, high speed traffic and barely saw one car per mile until I got to Kyle of Lochalsh. First stop, Eileann Donan Castle:
> View attachment 465321
> 
> The A87 was strangely quiet, and it was great to be able to take in the views along the length of Loch Duich and Loch Alsh. Second stop, the viewpoint at Kyle of Lochalsh. Isle of Skye and Skye bridge in background, Kyleakin to the left:
> ...



That looks great


----------



## C R (5 May 2019)

As others have said, a rather chilly start to the day, but around here there was hardly any breeze.

Out at ten to seven, wearing tights and winter gloves and jacket. Plan was to get another metric half, heading to Tewkesbury, but exploring new ground. Set off down the A38 via Kempsey, then left for Kerswell Green, past Kinnersley, and then heading for Upton instead of the usual Baughton, Strensham and Twinning route.

The temporary lights are finally gone, so it was a swift ride through Upton, which is full of caravans and tents for one of the music festivals. The plan was to head for Tewkesbury, so it was a left for Longdon. The day was actually quite nice despite of the chill, and the views of the southern edge of the Malverns were great.






I was expecting the road to be lumpier, but it was fairly flat, so managed to keep a good rhythm all the way to the second crossing of the Severn, just before Tewkesbury. The clouds reflection on the surface of the river made for quite an interesting effect.




And the views of the Malverns 




There seemed to be a bike race going on, passing several cyclists going the other way.

From here I headed back via Bredon and Eckington. I decided to cut the distance a bit and go back via Defford instead of Pershore, which meant I had to deal with two short sharp hills which took some time, but I got a close image of the radio telescope






And a last one of the Malverns.




Great ride, and another metric half in the bag.

The map


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2019)

I had a lovely ride yesterday up to High Legh. I was the slowest, even though I was leading, but nobody minded. It was a social ride and others did take turns at the front when it was a bit they knew. A small group, including 2 new faces which was great. The rest were either away, doing the Tour de Manc or the club metric social century today, which I'm still not up to yet.
We saw lots of lambs in fields, rabbits and birds in the hedgerows and verges, also flowers and blossom. A very bright, cold start but it had clouded over by the time we got home. Less cars and also less cyclists than a usual Sunday.


----------



## 8mph (6 May 2019)

Sorry, another day late post.
Yesterday's ride was meant to be 4/5 hours but I ended up being out for more like 8 hrs.
It's cycling heaven up on Dartmoor at the moment, quiet roads, sunny but cool and the verges are decked with wild flowers.
I left Ashburton and headed across the moor headed towards Oakhampton. I took a rather meandering route, sticking to tiny roads where possible and a more direct ride back during the afternoon.













Here are a few pics.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2019)

Another short one...






https://www.strava.com/activities/2345963470


----------



## delb0y (6 May 2019)

Having got over the coughing lurgy I only went and got the sickness bug last week. But today I did manage a very gentle and very enjoyable 20 miles around the streets and suburbs and lanes of Gloucester. Soon be back up to be speed... (he says)...


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2019)

Yesterdays ride on the Defy was west to watch TdY. At the entrance to the local country park I rode into a lost cyclist trying to find his way through it so a leisurely ride into the gentle westerly ensued as he too was off to watch TdY although riding a very heavy looking hybrid. One of those where waiting the top of the hill was needed for him to catch up. Leaving him behind at the Timble crossroads on the Blubberhouses to Otley road I headed south to the Snowdon Bank as per last year but with stacks of time to kill tried my third attempt at climbing Snowdon Carr Road. After a number of zig zags across the road one zag failed to translate into a zig and shanks's pony was called for. Back on the Blubberhouses to Otley road but this time northwards through a marked waste zone to perch on the stone wall half way up Snowdon Bank in time to watch the "caravan" pass by. Then a lengthy cool breezy wait for TdY itself to fly pass in notable contrast to last years worry of had I put enough sun lotion on. Did ponder why the "caravan" could not be more closely timed to the race itself. The race was somewhat more grouped together than last year with the three leaders, the peleton, Cavendish on his own, a small fourth group and then what seemed to the end of the race as non race vehicles appeared so it was a slight surprise to see a fifth group suddenly appear. Also the westerly meant this year the helicopter was safe to provide its own entertainment to the watching spectators as planes to Leeds Bradford Airport were approaching that aiport from the east; there were noticeably far more spectators here than last year.
Headed back, at the Timble Crossroads ran into a cyclist who I had spoken to on the hill and assumed he was following me east back across Fewston reservoir. In Fewston I went via the church and thought he was still following me so waited at the top of the climb north from the church only to discover it was the hybrid cyclist from earlier in the day. It was another last ride along Penny Pot Lane as no sooner as it reopened than it is being closed for 8 weeks tomorrow 21.51 miles 1618ft climbed. Photos in the tour de yorkshire (spoilers) thread.
This morning ebiked to Asda to find 2/5th of what I wanted either sold out or not stockedBack home cut the lawn, walked inside and it immediately started hailing


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I went for a shopping trip to town for some sundry items on the hybrids. Nothing of interest to report, didn’t even take my mobile device for piccies.

I did record it on the Garmin though.

5.68 miles.


----------



## geocycle (6 May 2019)

Cycled 60 miles east yesterday to watch theTDY at Barden Moor near Embsay. Fantastic ride out over with Malham Tarn with a nice tail wind to take the sting out of the climb. Great coffee stop at Ayrton. Found a good spot to watch the race half way up the climb, great bunch of cyclists for company. Train home from Skipton.


----------



## DCBassman (6 May 2019)

A loop around Tavistock, over roads I've never been on or never cycled on, and some I know well. Out up Bannawell Street, down Drake Road, off to the Viaduct walk NCN 270. At the end, turn right onto Crease Lane, and keep going...
Eventually come out on the Chipshop road, not quite where I planned, but close enough. Straight along to the crossroads above Lamerton and over. Pause in the Attorney General's gateway to let some large agriculturals pass. Bear off right, climb up to Iron Railings Cross, over, and on up to Brentor Church. 8.67 miles to this point, and nearly all climbing. Eat!




Now it's mostly descent! Down toward Tavistock, bear off left to pass the Dartmoor Gliding Society field, along and steeply down toward the A386 near Pitts Cleeve.
Turn off after rim-heating descent to join NCN27 toward Tavistock and home.
14.09 miles, avg 8.6mph, elevation gain 1141 feet.
And boy, can I feel it!

Edit: Hit 29.5mph at one point!


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

Just a quick fizz around the same 10 mile loop as yesterday on Wiggy #1, the Rouen, to test out this morning's bike fettling. Would have been rude not to, really... 

The lumpy ride out via Downham Hythe to Red Caps and then home via Mill Hill, Adventurers Drove, Corkers Crisps (they might have been frying today, judging by the smell hanging in the air as I rode past), Pymoor and O Furlong. The wind wasn't quite as strong today, but equally it wasn't as favourable on the final leg of the ride. I still had a good bit of fun by winding up a sprint for the last half mile or so anyway. 

Tripped the speed trap in Pymoor at 11 mph today. 

Am pleased to report that the RD on the Rouen now shifts as smoothly across the whole cassette as it has done for some time.


----------



## C R (6 May 2019)

Local three mile loop with daughter 1. We pootled along at the exhilarating speed of 8 mph, while she gets used to using gears in the front and the back. We did reach 20mph down Hatfield Bank, which my daughter really enjoyed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 May 2019)

Saturday's ride:-

Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.

We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


----------



## C R (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.
> 
> We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


Like for the ride, not the fall. Hope Mrs 26 mends soon.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.
> 
> We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.



A "like" for the ride, not for the ouchies. Hope the missus feels more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Donger (6 May 2019)

Sorry to hear about Mrs 26, @twentysix by twentyfive. Hope she recovers quickly and is out riding with you again soon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.
> 
> We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


Another like for the report but  for what happened. I hope that Mrs 26 will recover well.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2019)

@twentysix by twentyfive 

Hope the boss recovers soon!


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

Forgot to mention, I had to stop pretty sharpish while riding down O Furlong, because there was a chicken playing chicken... 

Not often you can say that.


----------



## delb0y (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home.



Sounds nasty. Hope Mrs 26x25 recovers soon. How was the dog?


----------



## DCBassman (6 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to mention, I had to stop pretty sharpish while riding down O Furlong, because there was a chicken playing chicken...
> 
> Not often you can say that.


Funny you should say that...while approaching one of the steeper descents, round a bend was a cock pheasant in the middle of the road. He squawked off *toward me *initially, which was a bit concerning, then got a grip and swerved out of the way!


----------



## DCBassman (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.
> 
> We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


A 'like' for the ride, and a big GWS for Mrs 26. Ouch...


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. .


Ouch - hope Mrs 26 recovers quickly .


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Funny you should say that...while approaching one of the steeper descents, round a bend was a cock pheasant in the middle of the road. He squawked off *toward me *initially, which was a bit concerning, then got a grip and swerved out of the way!



Ooooer!!!

Pheasants aren't the brightest buttons in the box, judging by the number I tend to see flattened in the road. Except during shooting season. And then you see neither hide nor hair (well, feather, really) of them...

It's just that you get all the jokes about the chicken crossing the road...


----------



## AndreaJ (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.
> 
> We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


Also a like for the ride, hope Mrs 26 has a speedy recovery


----------



## AndreaJ (6 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to mention, I had to stop pretty sharpish while riding down O Furlong, because there was a chicken playing chicken...
> 
> Not often you can say that.


I also had a “chicken incident “ last year, it decided to cross the lane straight into my front wheel! Luckily I had already seen it and slowed down so it bounced off unharmed although I don’t know who was more shocked me or the crazy chicken.


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.
> 
> We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


Best wishes to Mrs 26 for a speedy recovery


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> I also had a “chicken incident “ last year, it decided to cross the lane straight into my front wheel! Luckily I had already seen it and slowed down so it bounced off unharmed although I don’t know who was more shocked me or the crazy chicken.



Ouf! Rubber underwear moment...


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2019)

GWS Mrs26


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> .... a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


Sorry to hear that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dark46 (7 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


Hope shes well on the mend. Sounds nasty something going through the wheels


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.
> 
> We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.



Ouch. Best wishes to Mrs @twentysix by twentyfive.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Saturday's ride:-
> 
> Mrs 26, me, Jules H, Steve E and John G. Cold north wind set us out along the Hams. John took a wrong turn so some phone calls got us back together. The Cheltenham club had 80 riders out. They were riding in several groups of up to 20 or so. Trioscape had served them all very efficiently. We were equally treated too.
> 
> We took to the sheltered route back but first we had a few miles with cafe legs into that wind. We diverted to Pauntley church and Court where Dick Wittington was born and raised. The church has an impressive Norman arch. The shelter of the lanes took us to Castlemorton where John took to the head wind along the main road. Just before Welland Stone a dog got tangled up in Mrs 26's wheels. Nasty fall resulted in an ambulance call. After paramedic and then A&E work in Gloucester she was allowed home. 8 stitches in her face and concussion. Xrays on various suspect bits were clear of breaks thankfully. She's done a lot of resting and sleeping since. One huge shiner of an eye and still recovering from concussion. But she is a bit better today (Monday). 43 smiles but the last 6 were just miles.


Ouch! Hope Mrs26 recovers soon.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 May 2019)

Thanks for all your good wishes for Mrs 26. After effects of concussion still apparent. Her eye is beginning to open tho'.



delb0y said:


> How was the dog?



It ran off and I wasn't particularly motivated to investigate. I suspect the owners locked it indoors. 
Of course the proper cyclists' question is "How is the bike?"


----------



## DCBassman (7 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Of course the proper cyclists' question is "How is the bike?"


And...


----------



## C R (7 May 2019)

Lovely looking day, so couldn't resist a quick spin at lunchtime. Shorts, t-shirt and fingerless gloves for the second time this year.

Just under 11 miles at 15.6 mph, it felt good.


----------



## C R (7 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> motivated to investigate. I suspect the owners locked it indoors.



At least they didn't complain about their out of control dog "being run over".

Good to hear things are improving.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2019)

A little commute today, just under 6 miles, nothing special but I noticed on my Garmin app that the satellite map doesn’t show the new housing estate I cycled through. 






The red line is my route it shows farm land but is now mostly houses and schools. My start point is where Aureus school is in the photo below. 





More or less how it is today. 

Feckin sad isn’t it?


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2019)

Nice Monday late afternoon spur of the moment ride. 
All off road bar about 3 miles.. 16.8 miles total, and Strava actually worked!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 May 2019)

First ride for a week and I wanted to make it a good one since the weather doesn't look too good for the next few days, so brought out the Galaxy. The route was one of my regulars, although one that I haven't done for a while: Condover. Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Condover and back.

The Galaxy felt good from the start after the adjustments last time out, but by Ryton I could tell it still wasn't quite right as the legs were feeling a bit strained and I seemed to run out of energy on a minor climb, so the saddle was tweaked again (raised a little bit).

Pressing on again the bike felt a lot better and I made decent progress to Longnor. Then on the way to Acton Burnell I thought I must be on the right track with the setup when I was able to carry my speed all the way up the climb at Frodesley. I did have a bit of a tailwind but not as strong as all that.

The middle of the ride was pleasantly uneventful as far as Cross Houses where I found the lane past Berrington Hall unusually busy, then at the crossroads with King Street had to take evasive action as a car swung into the lane on my side of the road.

The remainder of the trip was fast (for me) and enjoyable.

A fraction under 34 miles at 16 mph average and a 31.6 mph top speed. Fairly chuffed with that and it was one of those rides that left me buzzing with energy afterwards.

Just the one pic from today taken on the old bridge at Atcham:


----------



## Shearwater Missile (7 May 2019)

My ride yesterday was one of my usual jaunts to Mendlesham, Cotton, Bacton & Stowupland via Gipping (22.9 miles). Mendlesham had their usual May bank holiday street fayre. The road was closed but at least there is another road that runs parallel so I did`nt have to get off and walk. From what I saw the people who were there looked perished looking at the stalls. I felt colder on the bike yesterday than on Saturday and Saturday I got hailed upon ! In fact I am back to wearing what I was in winter. It is May is`nt it ? pinch me please. On May 1st when I went out it felt tropical at 17 degrees and I broke into a sweat. Not yesterday, cool as a cucumber. I did`nt see much in the bird world but I did see a couple of massive hares running along the road and they were big. There would have been a third one but sadly he ended his life as road kill, such as waste as there are not that many about these days. It took me ages to warm up again once I got home but glad that I went out and managed 18mph average, that seems about my peek at the moment. Happy days.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2019)

Yet another cool and grey day in this corner of Suffolk and, when planning the route for today's ride last night at least, the forecast was for dry weather. 

I'd decided to head for Framlingham and back, so headed out on a more direct route to Woodbridge than normal, missing out an extra loop around Newbourne which then allowed me to take in the run to Rendlesham and Campsea Ashe instead of going direct to Wickham Market. After that it was along the B road to Hacheston and turning off at Parham and up through North Green to approach Framlingham from the west. A loop around the town followed, avoiding the touristy/day tripper areas, but still allowing a view of the Mere and the Castle...



Once out of town I headed roughly southwards on the minor roads through Aspey Green, Kettleburgh and Easton where I was met with a heavy rain shower that seemed to have escaped the BBC forecast. The villages of Hoo and Charsfield were next, as was a second failure of the BBC with another heavy shower. After that is was plain (and dry) sailing through Dallinghoo, Bredfield and Hasketon and on to a familiar run through Little Bealings, albeit usually in the other direction. The last 13 miles or so was a regular run along the Playford road into Ipswich, and home via Bucklesham to complete the metric century for May. https://www.strava.com/activities/2348826728


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2019)

My early finish day from work and so out for a short ride under the grey skies. Still cold out but at least that wind has dropped. 

A dry few days meant the Carbon was back out and so I did a circular route through Meole, Hook a Gate, Annscroft, Stapleton, Ryton, Condover and Betton.

The main road to Annscroft seemed busier than I’ve ever seen it, I’m guessing that people are so fed up with the constant roadworks on the A49 and are using the B road as a normal route now. Traffic was all well behaved though, which was welcome after the complete opposite on Saturday’s ride.

Nothing else to report really, oh other than it started to rain for the last mile, but thankfully nothing very heavy.

14.79 miles at 13.3mph avg


----------



## Donger (7 May 2019)

Only 10 miles today, but quality made up for lack of quantity of miles. Had a great day out watching deer on the Applecross Peninsula, then when back at the house, ended up watching a seal ducking and diving in the loch. Before I knew it, it was 6.30pm, and I only had time for a short ride. The main A87 runs straight past the top of the drive, and there is a tiny side road on the opposite side with a signpost for "Carr Brae Viewpoint." I'd ridden that road a few years ago, but couldn't resist doing it again. It is a steep little climb up through the bluebell woods:




..... after which the view opens up and you get spectacular views of Loch Duich from two or three hundred feet above the A87.




Down below you can see the salmon fisheries:




Next comes a great aerial view of Eilean Donan Castle at full tide:




After that, I dropped down into Dornie:




.... and got another shot of the castle:




..... before ambling along the South side of Loch long as far as the end of the road at Bundalloch on the edge of Sheikh Al Makhtoum's Inverinate Estate:




I could have just raced back along the A87, which was now quite quiet, but couldn't resist the thought of retracing my steps and re-taking the high road instead - even though that meant doing an even steeper climb.




That had to have been one of the very best ten mile rides I've ever done. I even managed to look happy in my selfie, which is a rarity:




And just like that, I'm approaching the half-way point in the holiday. This is going far too fast. Oh, well. Back to the Isle of Skye tomorrow for another stonking great ride that I've been wanting to do for years.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2019)

Fabby photos @Donger


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2019)

My ride today - 20-something-ish miles to and from Ely and in and around Cambridge in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Left a bit later than I should have done, so rode eyeballs out to Ely Station in the hope that I wouldn't miss my train. I didn't, thank goodness. Hanging around for an hour for the next one wouldn't have been my idea of fun, as I get the cheap ticket that's valid only on Greater Anglia...

Smashed 5 *minutes* off my best time. 

But owwwww, my poor legs. They really weren't thanking me for that... I normally like to ride at a comfortable pace... For the rest of the day I was slower than a snail dragging an anchor. 

Still, I did the usual bimblage from Cambridge North, through Chesterton , along the river and across the common into town, out to the Newmarket Road, back the the Grafton, then on to the market... If you've got loads of things to do in Cambridge, then getting around on a bike is the way to do it. Caught a couple of showers while out and about. Had a cafe stop in MaccyD for a hot choccy before tootling back to Cambridge North with legs of lead. And then home from Ely with legs of collapsed matter... 

Fun moment of the day was the Chartres sharing a rack with another Wiggins bike - in this case, a Rouen 700C roadie. But the poor thing looked rather worse for wear, with a rusty drivetrain, peeling bar tape and scuffed paint...  Mind, it's only the fourth one I've ever seen while out and about in all this time...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

Yesterday was another "Oh, poo, I'm going to be late" day and I ended up cycling all the way into work. No problems there, but coming back that either meant leaving early to be at the top of the hill by 1600, when the bike ban starts on the tram, or cycling through the city to get the rack tram, or riding along the Neckar valley and up the hill in Esslingen, which is a 130m climb in just over 2k.

Of course I had to be in a meeting, and of course it overran to 1545 which meant the Esslingen route. I also wanted to see how quickly a moderately unfit bloke and 90's MTB could make this route.

After a frustratingly long wait at the first set of lights, I reached the only downhill section on the whole run which brought me alongside the river. Well, if you don't count the small factories, wood wholesalers, and inevitable car dealerships. Thankfully there's a back route that avoids the worst of this mess while wriggling through the inner suburbs, which brought me safely through Wangen, then Hedelfingen, then the uglier end of Esslingen. 

At this point I went exploring: instead of crossing the river and going through the old town, I decided to try a more direct route and would you believe it but there actually is one. A route no less with minimal car traffic and only one awkward detour through a shopping centre which was entirely my own fault, or possibly the Universe telling me to get a cycle computer from a certain large sports chain. 

Ignoring this materialistic impulse, I reached Esslingen, or more accurately Pliensauvorstadt, and then the climbing began.

Normally this takes about 15 to 20 minutes but either due to increased fitness or a large bus following me up a narrow section I made it in twelve.

Even better I was not actually rained on.


----------



## derrick (8 May 2019)

Out with the boys last night, we had a go at beating our fastest time, but failed,  Every traffic light was against us, also a bit of wind but we had a great ride ending in the pub with a few beers,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2350234402


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 May 2019)

I was busy for a few days with work and I forgot to post.. I am back to torture you with lovely images and crazy good (hot now) weather

Yesterday






If you want to feel like a pro going up this climb let me know


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 May 2019)

Today was just a quick going to the office and back ride.

Here is little video of what it looks like to get to the office.

3:00 minutes long


View: https://www.facebook.com/PablosCyclingTours/videos/2243128215763941/


Enjoy!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 May 2019)

Donger said:


> Only 10 miles today, but quality made up for lack of quantity of miles. Had a great day out watching deer on the Applecross Peninsula, then when back at the house, ended up watching a seal ducking and diving in the loch. Before I knew it, it was 6.30pm, and I only had time for a short ride. The main A87 runs straight past the top of the drive, and there is a tiny side road on the opposite side with a signpost for "Carr Brae Viewpoint." I'd ridden that road a few years ago, but couldn't resist doing it again. It is a steep little climb up through the bluebell woods:
> View attachment 465598
> 
> ..... after which the view opens up and you get spectacular views of Loch Duich from two or three hundred feet above the A87.
> ...



What a lucky @Donger you are. Great place to be riding your bike. Indeed so good I've been around those parts several times


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 May 2019)

DCBassman said:


> And...



It's at a friend's so hasn't been looked over yet. Will pick it up eventually.



C R said:


> At least they didn't complain about their out of control dog "being run over".
> 
> Good to hear things are improving.



We didn't talk "dog". The owners were very considerate and brought blankets, cushions and coats (very chilly wind). They supplied a first aid kit too. Offered hot drinks as well.

I've since heard that the dog was "bloodied". Possibly cut up by the chainring. NMP tho'.


----------



## DCBassman (8 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> It's at a friend's so hasn't been looked over yet. Will pick it up eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear that they did the right thing.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I've since heard that the dog was "bloodied". Possibly cut up by the chainring. NMP tho'.



It's what pet insurance is there for. 

Although given that the dog was loose and not under control, you shouldn't be liable for any vets fees if said mutt isn't insured.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's what pet insurance is there for.
> 
> Although given that the dog was loose and not under control, you shouldn't be liable for any vets fees if said mutt isn't insured.


Possibly the other way around? Owner is liable for damages to rider.......


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Possibly the other way around? Owner is liable for damages to rider.......



Quite possibly. You'd have to look up the relevant legislation.

I'm a cat owner (sorry, owned by cats) rather than a dog owner, so not conversant with the minutiae.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> owned by cats



Me too


----------



## Donger (8 May 2019)

Off out on another adventure this morning ... another one that has been on my "to do" list for years, but the opportunity has never presented itself. Mrs D gave me another half day pass today to finally ride the Broadford to Elgol road on the Isle of Skye, so I set off at stupid o'clock to get it done. Top tip: There is a free car park near the beach in Broadford, next door to the Co-Op filling station, where you can park for 24 hours.
Well, on this holiday I'm running out of adjectives and superlatives to describe the cycling and the views. I'll leave the pictures to pretty much say it for themselves this time. It was a straight there-and-back ride from Broadford to Elgol via Torrin and the shores of Loch Slapin.
(1) Derelict church (and graveyard including Commonwealth war graves):




(2) Marshes:




(3) The Cuillin "Hills" (What would they have to look like to be called mountains ... which they clearly are?):




(4) Thatched cottage (presumably using reeds from the marshes):




(5) Loch Slapin and the Cuillins from Torrin:




(6) Round the end of the loch:




(7) View of the Isle of Rum from Elgol (a hard-earned view .... I'd forgotten what a long climb it is up to Elgol from the lochside):




(8) Me in my much-needed Winter kit (Don't be fooled by the sunshine. There were snow flurries yesterday!):




(9) Back along Loch Slapin on return journey:




In the end, that was 28.5 miles of some of the best cycling I've ever done. Although the road is a little up and down on the way to Torrin, some real climbing is involved later as you rise from sea level up to the top of the village of Elgol. If anyone is tempted to do this ride, don't be put off by the hills. Stick with it, the view is worth it. I'll be having another recovery day tomorrow, before having a last ride around Loch Duich on Friday. Can't believe the week is going so fast, but some terrific rides now done that I've been wanting to do for years. Now feeling seriously chilled out.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## pjd57 (8 May 2019)

Cold and wet in Glasgow this morning but I decided to go on Free Wheel North run from Maryhill. Along the Kelvin then across the Clyde .
Used some of the new cycle routes in southside to visit Bike for Good ? 
Polite exchange of words with a van driver who claimed he didn't know the new expensive cycle lane wasn't a parking place.

Another trip into the city centre this evening.
28 miles in total.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2019)

I did another six mile utility ride today, same place as Tuesday, but a different route. As you can see from the pics, along a road/cycle path that didn’t exist 2.5 years ago. 






Current Sat Map






Part of today’s route as logged on Garmin’s out of date sat map.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 May 2019)

Today? 80 and 1000 meters of climbing. 

Had some customers that were enjoying the ride.






And there is plenty to look around!






Another day, another dollar....

For those that want to see what the rides the people that come over look like here is a link to a strava club: https://www.strava.com/clubs/bikekick


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 May 2019)

First little outing since Mrs 26's crash. I rode past the spot. Gates closed and no sign of the dog. I just rode round a standard loop which I call The White Rabbit. Lots of water about after all the rain we've had. Despite the rain today I did manage to avoid any and got back in time to take Mrs 26 to see the GP for a check. She's mending and the sooner the better as I'm nursing an impatient. 35 smiles


----------



## Billy Wizz (9 May 2019)

Donger said:


> Only 10 miles today, but quality made up for lack of quantity of miles. Had a great day out watching deer on the Applecross Peninsula, then when back at the house, ended up watching a seal ducking and diving in the loch. Before I knew it, it was 6.30pm, and I only had time for a short ride. The main A87 runs straight past the top of the drive, and there is a tiny side road on the opposite side with a signpost for "Carr Brae Viewpoint." I'd ridden that road a few years ago, but couldn't resist doing it again. It is a steep little climb up through the bluebell woods:
> View attachment 465598
> 
> ..... after which the view opens up and you get spectacular views of Loch Duich from two or three hundred feet above the A87.
> ...



Great pics.


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2019)

Billy Wizz said:


> Great pics.


Agree


----------



## colly (9 May 2019)

A while since I have posted in here, for various reasons, so a few rides to post:

25th April
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34478773


26 miles and 1100ft of up.

As I remember a straight out and back home. Not much to say about it really.


28th April
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34478774
.

29 miles and 1700 ft upwards. 

Sunday loop of familiar roads.


2nd May
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34478775


22.9 miles and 530ft of up. 

A gentle warm up before a forum ride the following day. Unfamiliar roads in Kent. The Isle of Grain to be exact. By 'eck lad it's flat. 
At the end of the road lies the village of Grain. A surprisingly busy little place given that it's at the far end of the island and 15 miles from any town of any size.

Looking across the estuary of the Medway to The Isle of Sheppey:






The old Grain Sea Fort looking a little care worn.






It seems like, if you are brave or foolhardy you can actually get out to it and have a look round.
https://beno.org.uk/forts/grain_sea_fort.html




3rd / 4th May
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34478778


About 65 miles and 4000ft of up.

A teriffic forum night ride around the Isle of Wight, organised by @StuAff. A company of 6 caught the 1am ferry from Portsmouth across to Fishbourne.
It was cold, for May it was very cold. After about 5 or 6 miles it began to rain. Not hard rain but steady and it carried on until around 5 or 6 am. A ride report By Stuaff :
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/night-ride-around-the-coast-2019-may-3.244269/page-5

I took a couple of photos in the early hours when we stopped for a bite to eat:













I never actually got a pic of the group.
We crossed country at some stages on old railway lines and the 'Sunshine Trail' I think it's called. We had punctures, quite a few.
As early morning drew on the party broke up bit by bit due to members either getting too cold and deciding to break for the ferry or others drifting off to pre-arranged meetings with family etc. @FLYINGGATER had a desperate rush up ahead for a 'comfort stop' .
In the end on the final stretch it was me and Stuaff who rode onto the return ferry at Ryde. In the lounge we came across Flyinggater again and after a swift crossing we parted company at Portsmouth.
A really good night out and surprisingly I didn't fall asleep while riding. 

If another ride around the IoW is arranged next year it's well worth the effort.


5th May.

Another forum ride. This time in Ashford, Kent, organised by @Charlotte Alice Button. 
I know we set off from Ashford and I know we went through some lovely villages and hamlets and I know we got back to Ashford. As to the route? No idea at all. 
I didn't take any electrical stuff with me so nothing recorded. 
Around 30 miles I think.
The ride though was lovely, good company and great to meet Charlotte and the others.



7th May.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34478777


16.8 miles and 750 ft of up.

A spin out through the lanes of Grain. There's not all that many. No pics and not much to report. Nonetheless it was good to get out in the sunshine.

So a busy weekend.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2019)

Another 6 mile utility ride today on the Whyte , same as yesterday, I’m still intrigued by the satellite photos on the Garmin site, when about four years ago where there was farmland it’s now a Asda (1) , A big school (2) and a huge estate (3). It’s a bloody shame. I’ll stop going on about it now.


----------



## steven1988 (10 May 2019)

Its not much in comparison to some but my longest ride for about 3 years, and i felt good all the way, should have gone round the village to clock 40 miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2019)

A utility ride this afternoon to collect the car from the garage.

We've had showers rolling across most of the afternoon but it looked like it was going to clear up so I took the folding bike out for its first trip in more than a year. Unfortunately the weather had been teasing me and the rain started again once I set out and continued all the way into town. I haven't ridden this bike in the rain before so I discover that the short mudguard on the back is fairly useless.

Apart from getting wet, the ride went fairly well. I didn't push on, partly because this bike isn't geared very high but mostly because the small knobbly tyres (no, I don't know why they fitted knobblys either) didn't feel particularly reassuring on the wet roads.

Car collected, the work paid for and the bike slipped neatly into the boot for the crawl through the traffic on the return. I don't use this bike often but when I do I really appreciate having it.

Roughly 4 miles this time. It stopped raining on the way back .


----------



## C R (10 May 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Roughly 4 miles this time. It stopped raining on the way back .



Isn't that always the case?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2019)

C R said:


> Isn't that always the case?


More often than I'd like.


----------



## C R (10 May 2019)

I think there's probably a corollary of Murphy's Law involving bike rides and rain hiding in there somewhere .


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2019)

A couple of rides from me, for earlier in the week.

The more eagle eyed might have spotted from other threads that we've been away at Beadnell up in Northumbria. 
I took the bike on the off chance of squeezing in a ride or two while we were away

First one, Bank Holiday Monday. After an initial shower it started to brighten up and looked like being a nice day, but by 'eck it were windy which made for very slow going in places.
Still, out on the bike and up through the village and a left to head inland as far as the crossroads at Swinhoe, where it was right and onto the quite country lanes that are also NCN R1. These are lovely almost deserted lanes, which possibly explains why the local council don't appear to be spending any money on them. Goodness me the surface was rough in places , but that was offset by the scenery and the solitude.
NCN 1 eventually brought me to North Sunderland, where confusingly the NCN signs offer a choice of three directions - back the way you've just arrived from, on to Seahouses or left towards Shoreston.
Technically the NCN route is left, with the short diversion to Seahouses just being a spur presumably in case you need some shops or the public toilets?
Anyway. left for me and then shortly afterwards left again, sticking to the NCN route and back out into the countryside, before taking a right onto Ingram Lane that would eventually take me to Bamburgh, although I stopped on the way for a couple of pics looking over the fields to the sea with the Farne Islands beyond.
Once in Bamburgh I carried on to St Aidan's Church to get a pic for the_ YBIFOA Memorial_ thread (the Grace Darling memorial), before saddling back up and heading back to Seahouses along the "main" coast road now with the full benefit of a tailwind.
I turned off just before the town through Shoreston and North Sunderland for another photo op before heading on due south again to Beadnell, along Harbour Road and up to the cottage

*14.61 miles *(23.51km) in *1h 14m* at an average of just *11.8 mph* with* 459ft* of climbing









*Ride two* was the following day, Tuesday. Fortunately the wind had dropped considerably, but I was up against the clock with just an hour or so.
Initially the same route as the day before, but at Swinhoe I carried on inland, finally turning right for West Fleetham and then looping back onto NCN 1 and following it into North Sunderland, where I stopped on the edge of the village to replicate a photo from a couple of years ago:








On into the village and then onto the coast road back south into Beadnell, with a final pause on Harbour Road for a couple more pics:







Then back on the bike and up to where we were staying

*9.97 miles* (yes, I know - I should have ridden the bike up the drive!) 16.04km in *47m* at an average of *12.5 mph* with just *318 ft* of climbing






All good stuff and good to squeeze in a couple of rides around everything else. It would have been nice to get a longer ride or two in, but the time just wasn't there and if I'm being honest neither is my fitness.
Oddly on both days the Garmin claimed I'd been at an altitude below sea level, although not once did my feet get wet...

A final word for the fine weather forecasters of this far land, who managed to get the forecast spectacularly wrong on 6 of the 7 days we were up there, and on the one day they did get near right they over-egged the weather considerably. I might post more about that elsewhere...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 May 2019)

Another standard loop today as time is short with nursing duties required. My head was elsewhere really so a standard loop would work easily enough. I took to the Castlemorton lanes and on down to Redmarley. Then the ups and down to Highleadon. I took the Murrell's End loop to climb Woolridge but forgot to take in the view. Along the Hams I began to struggle. Cold NW wind didn't help. I just plugged on as best as I could. More struggle in the open up to Tunnel Hill left me the jink by Clive's Farm for the bottom lane and on to Guarlford. I'd had enough when I got in. My patient was chatting with daughter #1 so all good. 47 smiles


----------



## Glow worm (10 May 2019)

A short 'POETS' day ride here in the flatlands.






Big sky country. This is Tubney Fen near Reach, Cambs.






After a brief shower, the sun returned as I headed along this drove. On the horizon, in the tree on the right a male cuckoo was belting his song out as I passed underneath. The fields look bleak, but I've seen wheatear and the odd yellow wagtail there in the past. And always lapwing.






A view from the bridge. The ash trees behind the cottage above remain deeply sceptical that it may just be spring. I looked closely at one, and the black buds are still as closed as if it were December.

A very pleasant 10 miles over probably about 2 and a half hours or so. I won't be troubling the good folks at
Strava any time soon.


----------



## Donger (10 May 2019)

Car nearly packed and winding down at the end of our last day in Inverinate, I nipped out along the A87 for one last little ride. A friend had tipped me off about a good place for deer spotting, so I turned off after a couple of miles and headed along a little back road near the end of Loch Duich.





Straight away I spotted my first herd of red deer on the mountain side to my left.




Carried on a little further and crossed a small river ....




.... before carrying on past a camp site and the Kintail Mountain Rescue base. A little road then runs along the side of the river, where I caught sight of this lot:




......




.....




I carried on a little while around the end of Loch Duich through Morvich and Shiel Bridge before turning around.




Finally got the missus to pick up her phone and told her to get ready for a trip out in the car. Sprinted back to Inverinate to pick her up and share the amazing deer spotting with her. I did slam the brakes on for one last photo from the causeway when I spotted the light conditions over Loch Duich:




What a fantastic end to the week in Skye and Lochalsh. By my reckoning that's 33 deer spotted this evening. Add to that a bit of seal and dolphin spotting right outside the house, and a close encounter with a golden eagle the other evening and it has been a superb week for spotting wildlife .... all set to a soundtrack of cuckoos and greylag geese. I love this place.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

Oh man...

That last photo is just superb @Donger


----------



## Donger (10 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh man...
> 
> That last photo is just superb @Donger


Thanks, but it just actually looks like that! I've been using my wife's old Panasonic Lumix as I've brought my large bar bag with me, so that has made a difference this holiday. I do sometimes think I could get away with almost any camera in this place though.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 May 2019)

Friday's ride: not quite as cold as last weekend and at least the sun was out. 
First stop at the top of Bluecairn. View is looking south with Eildon Mid Hill on the horizon. According to one school of thought the track heading towards it is the line of Dere Street, the roman road from Corbridge to Edinburgh. 





Next stop was at the windfarm before the infamous Stow hill, which fortunately I was going down. 





One more stop, but no photos. After bombing down Windydoors Hill there is a short sharp climb past Laidlawstiel before another very steep descent. First puncture this year happened, fortunately on the uphill bit. I couldn't find what had caused it so started the descent slowly just in case. But it's too much fun zooming down hills, though a bit more care would have been sensible, especially as I'd forgotten to close the caliper after putting the wheel back in. Just as well it was the rear. 

The map






33.8 miles @ 13.8 mph, 896m ascent.

Edit: puncture turned out to be a perfect snake bite. Experiment of running with tyres at 60 and 75 psi has now ended, back to 75 / 90.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 May 2019)

Yesterday's ride with Mat, @steven1988 and Andrew was mostly on the Trans Pennine Trail. It was the first time Andrew had joined us and he said he had a great time. It was a fantastic ride.

In terms of distance, I rode a little further than the others as I had to get to the meeting point. Raining when I set off, it was clear skies when I arrived at the country park 45 minutes later. Andrew was there first, myself second and Steven and Mat turned up 2 minutes later. Good timing.

We headed out to Chesterfield down the TPT and Cuckoo Way along the canal towpath. On reaching Chesterfield, Andrew took us on a road route the rest of us hadn't done before to meet up with a different section of the TPT. Along the way a (approximately) 20-year-old in a BMW gave us a close-ish pass but going _far_ too fast on the country road. Arms were stuck out asking him to slow down. He sped up. Karma struck when his nearside wheels slipped off the road surface and he scraped the underside of his car probably damaging the under tray.

We continued back to the TPT and Poolsbrook, Steve and Andrew leading, Mat and I following. Andrew left us at Poolsbrook and Steve, Mat and I headed off for the nearly completed new bridleway that is the former Clowne Branch Line. It's about 7 miles in length with a gentle gradient which peaks in the middle of the total distance. It will be great when it's finished. Where finished, the path is wide and well surfaced. At the Clowne end of the bridleway, Steve and Mat headed off and I did an about-face and returned to Poolsbrook (for the third time in one ride!) then off north and home.

I'm not sure of Andrew's total mileage but Steve and Mat did 36.75 miles and I did 52.6 miles.

A great ride in great company.


----------



## TigerT (11 May 2019)

Survived my first week of commuting and quite enjoyed it despite some horrible weather. Took the bike 4 days out of 5 as I didn’t fancy riding it back up the hill after training on Wednesday!

Today after riding my old Roubaix all week, I was desperate to have a fun ride on my new Madone.

I left in sunshine just as a Thunderstorm blew in with some very impressive forks of lightning. After riding through that, the rain turned to a hailstorm (great!). Now I was soaked and couldn’t get any wetter so carried on. Headed into Zürich city for a bit of exploring of potential new commuting routes and then back up the hill and home, by which time I’d pretty much dried out.

Only taking the new bike out when it’s dry lasted for three rides, it was very wet out there today.

Relaxing with a coffee and a slice of carrot cake before the cleaning the bike.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 May 2019)

Back home from our Northumbian break and time to get the Half Century Challenge ride done. I'd hoped that I might get this done while we were away, but it just didn't happen.

But before the serious business, some fooling about - the new Manston Lane Link Road opened at 5pm last night, the first section of the new East Leeds Orbital Route, linking Thorpe Park at Jct 46 of the M1 with Manston Lane. Massively delayed, it should have opened last October but it would have been rude not to be amongst the first to ride some pristine tarmac, wouldn't it?

So, out through Manston and Barnbow, and up the deceptively steep ramp to the new dual carriageway. Up the hill and delighted to discover a pelican crossing at red despite there being no-one about - seemingly one of those that detects you as you approach and changes to green at the last possible second just as you're almost stopped...
Under the bridge, round the first roundabout and then drop down to the second roundabout. Round that and back up past The Springs retail and leisure park, over the rounabout, under the bridge, same issues with the pelican crossing on this side of the dual carriageway and down to the end.




I've set segments up on MMR and Garmin  (I'm not on Strava), and I seem to be the fastest person in the world, so far...
It won't last, I don't doubt that one of the local clubs will have a ride up there very soon and my time will be a record no more. 
For what it's worth, cycling provision on the link road seems to be non-existent which seems odd for a brand new road.

Anyhow, messing about done, I cut back through Pendas Fields and onto Barwick Road for a variation on a route I've done many times before.
The slog up the hill wasn't made any easier by the lack of the usual run up, but the top was reached anyway, then up again from the Coronation Tree before the long steady drop through Barwick and out to the bridge over Cock Beck.
Cattle Lane then beckoned, with it's usual ups and downs taking me to Aberford.
A scoot along Main Street then left, under the A1(M) bridge and the climb to Lotherton Gates, where another left saw me cross the county line into North Yorkshire and start the long descent to the Crooked Billet Pub.
Along the valley floor for a bit and then the sharp climb to the the right into Saxton, through the village and out to the A162 London Road, which has recently been "surfaced dressed" 
Fortunately I was only on there for 50 yards or so before turning off to Barkston Ash.
Through the village and onto Common Lane for the long straight run to Church Fenton.
There was only meant to be a light breeze this morning, but I was definitely feeling it in my face.
Over the railway bridge and through the village before the long loop around the airfield via Ryther and Ozendyke, before a brief pause at Ulleskelf for a couple of pics:










The sun was burning through now, and the bright light made the pics a bit tricky - I could either capture the day-glo yellow of the oil seed rape, or the blue of the sky, but not both in the same pic.

Back on the bike and the loop to Church Fenton completed, then I reversed my earlier route to Barkston Ash, getting a slight but noticeable bit of assistance from the breeze. At London Road I'd normally take the long way round to Saxton for a bit of variety, but given the loose chippings everywhere, I took the first and nearest turning off the main road onto Headwell Lane.
Onto Coldhill Lane in the village and the steady climb up to Lindas Bench for a couple more pics which came out much better than my earlier efforts:







Onward to Copley Lane for the run up to Lotherton Gates, then a straightforward reverse of my outbound route back through Aberford, Barwick and Scholes, before dropping down Leeds Road and then local roads up to home.

*35.25 miles* (56.72 km) in *2h 55m* at an average of *12.0 mph* with *1,519 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *13.0°C*

Glad to get my may ride in for the Half Century Challenge, even if it did feel like hard work at times as it took me an age to get into a rhythm today.
The largely pointless messing about on the new road probably didn't help, but I've ridden it now although I'm unlikely to want to repeat the experience 
Great weather again, especially in the second half of the ride, which meant that i was slightly overdressed in bib tights, long sleeved layers and full fingered gloves, but I certainly needed them when i set off. 
Lots of cyclists out and about, unfortunately a few half wit drivers too but you can't let them spoil your day can you?

And to end, the map:


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2019)

Yesterday was interview day: train to the nearest railway station and then bike from there to the village where the interview would take place. This is the station. Imposing but a bit tatty.

That ground floor would make an awesome bike cafe.

Xtracycle already looking a mess after a mere two hours travelling.






Out of the town and on towards the next village. The area in a range of limestone hills so it was like suddenly landing in the Pennines.






Arriving in the village. The organisation I was visiting is also responsible for the circus tent. 






The old mill where I was interviewed. I think I could handle working here.






I was met by someone as I took this picture and the rest of the afternoon and evening were a bit busy. 

Next morning, hanging out with another staff member over Breakfast, realised my train was due ion 12 minutes.

Some serious riding later* and I -just- caught the train.





Apparently German railways have been told off for providing ancient and knackered trains on this service and have had to promise to do better soon. Personally I appreciated having a bike space long enough for the Xtracycle.

Changed train for Stuttgart. Xtracycle looks lonely.






I decided not to go into Stuttgart but ride the last bit to our town/village. 

Exited the train on Plochingen. "My bike in front of a station" picture.








Leaving Plochingen on the bridge over the railway and river. Notice pretty good cycleway. Perhaps I should send a copy to my local council because I'm sure they would be open to doing the same, after all they're committed to making cycling more popular and... no it's no good I can't say that and keep a straight face.






I thought it would rain any moment so I just kept riding back up the valley and onto the hill. Brief stop for the view a couple of K's from our apartment...






I should have known better: the use of a camera caused the rain to start again. I just managed to get back before it really pished it down...

*_fast for a confirmed trundler like me at any rate..._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 May 2019)

Out around the old Bredon Hill loop. Some changes to usual as Show traffic around the Three Counties Showground would be dense. It certainly was at Upton where the queues were several miles long. Missed a shower at Pershore but it was never warm with that north wind. Nice brisk one today. 57 smiles


----------



## Donger (11 May 2019)

Decided to break our journey back home this year instead of taking all day to get from Inverinate to Gloucester, so we stopped off at Moffat in Dumfries & Galloway - a part of the world that I'm not too familiar with. We arrived mid afternoon in glorious sunshine, with people out and about in shorts and enjoying a sunny beer garden at the hotel. Couldn't miss the chance for one last bike ride before dinner. Started by heading off down the Selkirk road for six miles or so. Hilly but beautiful. Reminded me of the Yorkshire Dales, but there was so little traffic that I could have laid down in the road for five minutes here quite safely:




.....




...




After I got a feel for what there was in that direction, I turned around and returned towards Moffat and then headed off southwards down the Old Carlisle Road. Not knowing my way around here, I didn't risk trying a loop, so when I'd crossed the river near Newton Wamphray I did another about turn. The bridge had a ridged metal road surface that made a very satisfying noise when riding over it.




With one eye on the clock (dinner at 7.00), I found time for a close pass of the hotel in Moffatt. (Photo taken by Mrs Donger from our hotel bedroom window without my knowledge):




and rode through the town to satisfy my curiosity. Liked the statue of a ram in the town centre:




Moffat and the area left a very favourable impression on me. May well be back some time. (The IPA from a local Lockerbie brewery wasn't too bad either).
I would say "back to the grind" now .... if I hadn't recently walked out of my job after 36 years. It was a slow burner of an idea, but I came to realise I wasn't cut out for a career in land registration. Great to be coming back from a holiday and not going back to work.
Cheers guys. That's all from Scotland from me.
_Donger._


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2019)

@Donger great photos on your holiday posts.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2019)

Yeah, fabby pics again @Donger


----------



## gavgav (12 May 2019)

Donger said:


> Decided to break our journey back home this year instead of taking all day to get from Inverinate to Gloucester, so we stopped off at Moffat in Dumfries & Galloway - a part of the world that I'm not too familiar with. We arrived mid afternoon in glorious sunshine, with people out and about in shorts and enjoying a sunny beer garden at the hotel. Couldn't miss the chance for one last bike ride before dinner. Started by heading off down the Selkirk road for six miles or so. Hilly but beautiful. Reminded me of the Yorkshire Dales, but there was so little traffic that I could have laid down in the road for five minutes here quite safely:
> View attachment 466095
> 
> .....
> ...


Looks like a great cycling week


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 May 2019)

Fantastic morning, even better ride.
Managed to do a 20 mile xc ride with only 1/4 a mile of tarmac .
Rode from Wansford to Fineshade woods via bridleway and woodland.
Took a few wrong turns, and had to lift bikes over about 10 styles and walkers gates so a good body workout..


----------



## Mr Celine (12 May 2019)

Donger said:


> Car nearly packed and winding down at the end of our last day in Inverinate,



Nice pics of deer, but are there still kangaroos at Inverinate? 



Mr Celine said:


> OK, I'll post again with a photo which was definitely taken in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 462755
> 
> ...






Donger said:


> Decided to break our journey back home this year instead of taking all day to get from Inverinate to Gloucester, so we stopped off at Moffat in Dumfries & Galloway - a part of the world that I'm not too familiar with. We arrived mid afternoon in glorious sunshine, with people out and about in shorts and enjoying a sunny beer garden at the hotel. Couldn't miss the chance for one last bike ride before dinner. Started by heading off down the Selkirk road for six miles or so. Hilly but beautiful. Reminded me of the Yorkshire Dales, but there was so little traffic that I could have laid down in the road for five minutes here quite safely:
> 
> ...
> View attachment 466097
> ...



If you'd carried on another mile you could have added wild goats to your list of wildlife. There is a herd of them around Carrifran that can often be seen from the A708.


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2019)

Today's was my annual 50 mile Charnwood forest charity ride 4th year in a row . I wanted to bag a metric century for the monthly challenge so an extended ride to the start and ride home would get it done .Out the door at 6.45 a tad chilly but shorts and short sleeves with arm warmers was my choice as it promises to warm up . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Groby back to Anstey , Cropston and Rothley . Registred pinned my number on and found a few mates to chat with while waiting to go . Went off in the 3rd wave of 20 . Rothley ,Cropston slowly pick off riders as I settle into my pace . I always go hard on this ride trying for sub 3 hours . Around the back of Bradgate Park and the steady incline past the golf course . Into Woodhouse Eaves and onto the first proper climb of Beacon hill . Here I found myself on my own slowly reeling in figures in the distance .Just tagged onto a couple of riders as I crested the hill . Adam I had riden with before and is a strong rider and his mate Steve . A quick descent and onto Priory lane and a steep ramp to start then a rapid descent then the tougher climb which just keep getting steeper . Me and Adam climbed together but Steve had been dropped . Adam said he'd wait at the top for him I pressed on knowing they would reel me in this pattern was to follow on all the climbs . A quick descent of Polly Botts lane and along Ulverscroft lane the sound of aero wheels confirmed Adam and Steve had caught me just before the next climb of Sharply Hill . Left at Old John were again Adam stopped for Steve . Down last the golf course passing riders doing the 20 version heading the other way were Adam and Steve caught me again did I say they were fast . Swithland and back to Rothley with the first 20 miles done but 3\4 of the climbing . We headed up the Wreake valley via Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussington and Hoby .These 6 miles were pretty flat and had me hanging on the back as Adam pressed on at 22mph . Turned for Ragdale and the last proper climb . Adam dropped me on this one but Steve spun his way up and we past another couple of riders . At the junction Adam waited again and I said see you in five minutes . I really pressed on down the steady descent of Paudy lane but soon the sound of aero wheels could be heard as Adam and Steve caught me and had dragged the other 2 riders along so now we had 5 riders working .Rapid progress back to Barrow the other 2 riders were hanging on but still doing and odd turn . Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn as we climbed over the railway bridge one of the 2 riders was dropped but shouted to his mate to press on down to 4 .Woodhouse ,Swithland back to Rothley . One last little climb were me and Adam sprinted home calling it a draw. I'd done the 48.6 miles in 2hrs 39 mins which is 18.1 mph with 2900 ft of uppnes well happy with that .





I got a medal that's edible 
Made full use of the free coffee and cake . Finally had a chat with the other 2 rides Dave and Mark they hadn't riden with a group before and loved it and couldnt believe how much quicker you are in a group . After much cake I headed home another 5 miles so days total of 64 miles so Mays metric century bagged .A great friendly ride with all money going to a local charity and the sun came out a really good day on the bike but the legs are feeling it now


----------



## Dave 123 (12 May 2019)

A sunny ride to Far de Formentor today. Mrs Dave has hired an electric assist road bike to do the hills on.
Fabulous ride.






















https://www.strava.com/activities/2361474243/


----------



## TigerT (12 May 2019)

After yesterday’s adventures with Thunderstorms and hail stones, I was happy to wake up to dry weather today. It was overcast and windy, but no rain and none forecast.

I decided to do my usual Sunday coffee ride over to Baden and back mixing up the different routes a bit, so I headed out on the first half of the ride as if I was going to do a 30km loop but instead of cutting across, I carried on along the higher route in to Baden.

The ride over was nice but the wind was changing direction a lot with some strong gusting crosswinds. That made life interesting, I didn’t realise quite how much my deeper rims would catch the wind! 

On arrival at Baden I decided to try the Velo Parkplatz (Dedicated parking place for bikes). It costs 2 CHF but it’s more secure and covered by video cameras. I was quite impressed. There are pumps, charging points for e-bikes and lockers available. Apparently on week days there is a workshop open that can fix your bike while you’re at work. 

After a coffee I headed back towards home on another route. My new bike clearly doesn’t trigger the sensor in bus/cycle lanes out here so I had an annoying wait, until a bus turned up, to rejoin the main road.

The wind was getting quite strong on the way back and I had a headwind trying to stop me for most of the way home. So much so that at one point going down hill, I had to drop to the small ring to keep moving forward. This has resulted in some tired legs!

The sun finally made an appearance just as I got home, so I stopped for a while in a local park to enjoy it while it lasted.

Good to get out despite the wind and good to stay dry. Back to commuting by bike tomorrow so hoping it will be dryer than last week.



Chilling in the park


And the map.


----------



## Stonechat (12 May 2019)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2361708119
HDW club ride today, just 3of us again. We went to Finhampstead, via Windsor great park, Winkfield Row, Binfisld, Wnnersh and Sindesham. The stop was at California country park, which had some work going on, and a larger than average number of screaming kids.

We returned via Wokingham, then a slightly more northerly path through Billingbear, Winkfield, and through the park again.

51.27 miles @ 15.9 mph 1772 feet climbed.

Rather chilly at the start, I was ok In Bib Tights and long sleeved top.
By the end I was overdressed.


----------



## delb0y (12 May 2019)

The bimbliest of bimbles today. Just 12 miles around town again doing deliveries for SWMBO.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2019)

I popped down to the shops today on my BSA Tour de France, such a nice day, no special clothing, no bone dome, didn’t even bother to put air in the tyres.

On the way out I saw a notice that there was going to be tea and cakes in the church at East Hagbourne at 3pm, so I took my time and headed for the church on the way back. There was a great selection of cakes, there were pots of tea a plenty but unfortunately for me there were far too many god botheres in the place so I left for their own safety. I went to the pub instead and had half a shandy and some Salty Seadog crisps.

Then home via Blewbury, rounding up to 10 miles round the village.

I really enjoyed the little pootle about this afternoon, I even managed to scalp a lycra roady on the way home. I nearly feckin collapsed after though.











East Hagbourne Village Cross.




The War Memorial


----------



## Donger (12 May 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Nice pics of deer, but are there still kangaroos at Inverinate? ....
> If you'd carried on another mile you could have added wild goats to your list of wildlife. There is a herd of them around Carrifran that can often be seen from the A708.


I know the sign you mean, @Mr Celine . On the Carr Brae viewpoint road where the off-gridder hippie types seem to hang out. Not there any more. We have met piglets there before, and the wild goats were up there this week with a couple of horses when we drove past in the car. That was also where I had my close encounter with the eagle the other day. There are now Llamas at Shiel Bridge, but very much domestic stock! The best road sign around those parts nowadays is the one stating "Glenelg (Earth) twinned with Glenelg (Mars)".


----------



## pawl (12 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> I popped down to the shops today on my BSA Tour de France, such a nice day, no special clothing, no bone dome, didn’t even bother to put air in the tyres.
> 
> On the way out or saw a notice that there was going to be tea and cakes in the church at East Hagbourne at 3pm, so I took my time and headed for the church on the way back. There was a great selection of cakes, there were pots of tea a plenty but unfortunately for me there were far too many god botheres in the place and left for their own safety. I went to the pub instead and had half a shandy and some Salty Seadog crisps.
> 
> ...






Say 999 Hail Marys and your sins will be absolved.Then again I’m not sure.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2019)

pawl said:


> Say 999 Hail Marys and your sins will be absolved.Then again I’m not sure.


I’ve worked hard for my sins, I don’t want them absolved thank you very much.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 May 2019)

Lovely blue skies here this morning and with nothing to do until mid-afternoon, I was out just before 9 and up onto Coal Road.
Up Red Hall Lane, along the A58 and the wend along Whin Moor Lane onto Gateley Lane and into Shadwell.

I was huffing and puffing like no-ones business this morning though, and while it sometimes takes me a while to get into a rhythm it really wasn't happening today and I kept finding myself dropping down through the gears.

Down the hill through the village (this bit was fine...), but the short sharp incline back up to the A58 had me metaphorically on my knees.
I had intended to cross over the main road and head for Thorner, but every route out of there is uphill and I really wasn't sure I'd cope with that much climbing in one go. 

So, right on the A58 back to Coal Road, up the hill (in the absolute lowest gear), over the roundabout and then local roads down to home.

*6.36 miles* (10.24 km) in *33 mins* at an average of just *11.5 mph*.

Not the ride I'd envisaged and a bit of a downer after things had been looking like they were improving recently. Hopefully it's just the come down after a week away and I need a rest. 
At least I got a few miles in.

Sorry, no pics today for obvious reasons but here's the map:





And just to prove that maybe things are just sometimes meant to happen like that, it takes my total mileage on the Giant to 2,222.2 miles - I couldn't have done that if I'd tried


----------



## pawl (12 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve worked hard for my sins, I don’t want them absolved thank you very much.





No problem keep them for another time.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 May 2019)

Out on the Tricross after lunch, a very mild 14 degrees. 53 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 May 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 466222
> View attachment 466223
> View attachment 466224
> View attachment 466225
> ...



I know that bench - I had my bike propped against it yesterday


----------



## iancity (12 May 2019)

Enjoyed the sunshine,not the flies though :-(

Couldn't resist for the title of the ride


----------



## Donger (12 May 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> If you'd carried on another mile you could have added wild goats to your list of wildlife. There is a herd of them around Carrifran that can often be seen from the A708.


Have just got it that Carrifran is near Moffat, not Inverinate! That actually was the point I got to, but I had no way of knowing it until I searched the name on Google Maps. Funny that there are wild goats at Inverinate as well. Saw them at Shiel Bridge, alongside the A road in Inverinate and up near Carr Brae. The things get everywhere, it seems. Saw signs for red squirrels near Carrifran but didn't see any.


----------



## Mike_P (12 May 2019)

Initially south on the Defy, noted on the climbs of UCI circuit along Cornwall Road and Harlow Moor Road that a new pot hole has opened up already, one that was obviously fixed poorly for TdY. Headed straight down to Burn Bridge so I could tick off Yew Tree Lane as a road cycled along, or rather coasted down and I am in no hurry to go in the opposite direction. Conversely from Burn Bridge I headed west up Brackenthwaite Lane for the first time having previously only done it in the down hill direction and a couple of short sharp climbs ensued. Continued west to join the B6161 in the opposite direction to TdY then turned off to Almscliffe Crag passing a model aircraft club with one, possibly Spitfire or Hurricane, buzzing about in the air. Down to Huby and actually took the right turning for once to head directly across the A658 to Weeton, the sun disappeared and it turned very chilly despite having a long sleeve jersey onA bit of a mistake picking a yellow one as it was continually covered in flies Thankfully the clouds soon vanishedDunkeswick to Sicklinghall via Kirkby Overblow to avoid the steeper climbs but nevertheless hampered by the metal cheap Go Pro knock off handlebar mount working loose – as usual the sight of a cyclist fiddling with a multitool worked like magnetism and I soon had a crowd of cyclists offering help – no one else had a Phillips screwdriver but one of them did manage to tighten it using my own which I had been struggling with. Must get some allen key bolts for it. Thanks given and east to Wetherby for a northerly ride up the A168; passing cars did manage to struggle into double figures so that road was busier than normal Turned off through Arkendale and at Farnham decided as it was getting on in the afternoon to head to the A61 and A59. Neither were that busy and the pair of right turns were accomplished easily.

Sorry no photos – took my new Lidl Go Pro like 4k sports cam and having Win10 / laptop issues (might need to kick start the desktop)

43.01 miles 2395ft climbed 13.4mph average


----------



## Mr Celine (12 May 2019)

Sunshine, 15C and next to no wind. Winter gear to summer gear in the space of two days. 

Anti-clockwise parallelogram if that makes any sense. First stop looking up Ettrickdale. There appeared to be an audax or sportive going the other way, loads of cyclists passing in ones and twos, though none in this pic. 







Alemoor reservoir was sparkling in the sunshine. Unfortunately my phone camera can't cope with that, so here's the view looking the other way -







There's now a view from the summit at Alemoor since the forest was felled last year, but this is the first time I've been there on a clear day. 




The Cheviot (Ingerland) on the far horizon directly above the chevrons. Carter Bar, where the A68 crosses the border, directly above the front wheel.

One more stop on the way home for a bit of yellow. 




Today's map - 





53.3 miles @ 14.8mph. 1034m ascent.


----------



## chriswoody (12 May 2019)

The wife was heading over to Wolfsburg with the kids today, to see her sister, offering the perfect excuse for a ride. The weather was set fair, but still cold and the wind was forecast to be at my back. I started out on the Aller Radweg, which shadows the course of the River Aller for over 200km. At the start, I ride the wonderful gravel tracks of the river banks, crossing and re-crossing the river several times. 






On occasions it swings away from the river and onto wonderfully quiet country roads that weave their way between fields of Rape and small hamlets with old timber frame buildings, whose construction dates back centuries.






At one point I disturb a Buzzard, who was quietly keeping vigil in a neighbouring tree. Swooping down in front of me, he keeps station for a few brief exhilarating minutes, before peeling away into a nearby copse. The ride continues to alternate between quiet roads and gravel tracks winding their way through quiet forests.






After 50km, I reluctantly turn away from the Aller Radweg, and head East through the outskirts of Gifhorn, where the delights of the Windmill museum await eager tourists. 






I ride on past, giving it a cursory glance and a wry smile as I go. Onwards I ride, this time it's segregated cycleways next to the busy road under my tires. However, with the wind in my back and the sun on my face, the unpleasantness of my surroundings is forgiven as the speed increases and the kilometres fly by. Near to Weyhausen the road briefly passes under the Mittleland canal and I decide to stop and scramble up to it's banks, just as a large container barge passes by. 






Then after some dried apricots and water, it once more back onto the saddle and onwards. After 70km and 3½ hours from the start, the four chimneys of the Volkswagen Factory in Wolfsburg, hove into view over the tree tops and my ride drew to a reluctant close. I'll come home in the car, but the memories of a nice ride in the sun will fade slowly.


----------



## derrick (12 May 2019)

Nice ride out to the Blue egg cafe in Bardfield, 5 of us set of at 9-30 this morning, The weathher started of with a slight nip in the air, but soon warmed up. Nice country lanes most of the way, plenty of cyclist's at the cafe, and on the roads, my oher half has regained her fitness after a couple of months with coughs and colds. A nice steady pace both ways, one of my favourite routes. Ending back at our local for a debrief, A couple of beers ended the perfect day.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2362530085


----------



## AndreaJ (12 May 2019)

Two rides this weekend after none last weekend due to us being at a dog agility show all weekend, yesterday was a bit chilly and windy and was back in winter clothes, did one of my usual rides around Whixall to Fenns Bank, Alkington, Hollinswood, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Paddolgreen, Poolhead past a gorgeous foal out in a field with it's mum,, Foxholes, Horton and back home passing some newborn lambs. Saw a few other cyclists out, 19.53 miles, average speed 15.8mph. What a difference 24 hours makes beautiful sunny day today and no wind back to shorts and short sleeves, went on a slight variation of yesterdays ride going on to Fenns Wood and crossing the canal at the next bridge along to the one I used yesterday, back to Alkington through to Waterloo, Northwood then home. No other cyclists today although there are lots on Strava out at different times, but one numpty in a BMW X5 decided there was room to overtake a horse as I was about to pass on a single track lane , needless to say there wasn't and I had to go on one grass verge which luckily had been cut and the horse on the other. 18.6 miles average speed 15.8mph


----------



## Dark46 (13 May 2019)

This ride is from saturday.
So the ride in some ways I had been looking foward to as it was the British Heart Foundation ride that I had een talked into by Lisa and Tina from the club.
I have heard a few things about the ride espicailly Ham Hill which is only about 4 miles into a 50 mil ride. The choices for the dsy when you enter are a 50 mile ride or a 30 mile ride. For me there was no point in a 30 mile ride as with a club ride its always more. I wanted a challenge so 50 miles it had to be.

At the start Lisa nand I met Martin, Paul and Tina from KCC to start together. I must admit the start was ok as we weren`t in a very big group which i thought was a good thing as there wasnt too much bunching. The start of the ride ws from Cheltenham race course and headed towards Charlton Kings and then out on the A40 befroe heading out then up Ham Hill. I had heard a lot from people about walking up the hill, partly due to too many people in a narrow lane, also the fact that its steep. I was a little bit taken back on how hard it was, i wasnt about to murder myself to go up it with another 45 miles still to come. Well I think I got about half way p before i could feel my heart trying to do a Alien and leave my chest. Also I knew i wasnt going to make it. As soon as i got off the bike and sorry to say started to walk the rest ( there was no chance of a hilll start). I couldnt believe that was calfs were on fire and i literally thought they were going to snap! After a while just after about 80% up we all decided to get back on ( s Lisa and Tina had also got off) and amazingly my calfs stopped hurting, really strange to me.

The first food stop was at about 6 miles and Tina decided to have a bit of a toilet break and I headed for a soft drink and I sweet what looked like a suary haribo. Fron here the ride completely evelled out if your compare it to Ham Hill. The ountryside around here is just amazing and a bike is a great away to see it. At 13 miles the the routes split it was a rightturn for the 50 mile route and left for the 30 mile route. Well we took the right and carried on with all of us together. If I`m right this was at Charlton Abbots.

I was glad that the day had been changed as it was orginally organised to be run on Sunday, but there was a clashwith a trctor run. Also there seemed to be Classic cars run as there was last year, that seems to be a weekend run.

The next fuel stop was at about 19 miles and again we did stop, it wasnt really needed for me but a coffee is always welcome and a biscuit. After this fuel stop it was going to me thebest bit of the ride for me as always a decent! @Donger knows what to expect here lol . Todays decent was Snow Hill and I`ve never been there before, no I cant wait to go back down as I want to better my top speed down there. I set off with Paul and wow this was so much fun. I set off behind him and waited for him to give me the nod to go for it . So to start with I tucked in behind him before he did the same to me. It was while he was behind me I hit a small bump and had a bit of a wobble. It was such a rush and great fun and my strava says iI got up to 48.5 mph , so the aim is 50 next time.

From here it was up into the edge of Broadway before heading back towards to finish. The scenery around here is great and the next village was Wormington and I wondered jokingly if we were going to see Dad`s Army! From here it was towards Toddington and into Winchcombe aa=nd the last food stop.

It was after the last fuel stop it was here that we had the only horn I remember hearing , there were other moments but not as many as you would expect with as many riders on the road on a Saturday. So from Winchcombe it was to Alstone and Gotherington and into Bishops Cleeve and Southam and into Prestbury and back to the race course.

When we got back are garmins werent up to 50 miles so we had to do a quick loop to get it there. But for Tina and Lisa they still had to ride around the car park after collecting their medals.


----------



## Lee_M (13 May 2019)

All sorts of ridiculous shenanigans going in with our club rides so decided to go out in my own yesterday. Except 6 others decided they'd had enough and came out with me too.

Nice flattish ride out to Tilly's coffee shop in bunbury and back, just under 50 miles at a gentle pace, so was surprised we'd averaged over 15mph. 

Great ride, now just Tuesdays committee meeting to sort out the ridiculous behaviour.


----------



## C R (13 May 2019)

Yesterday's ride, busy day so posting late.

Set the alarm for an early rise as usual, though I was feeling lazy and thought maybe I would skip the ride today. Alas, the sunshine under the curtain was becconning me, so I kicked the blanket and got a move on.

The forecast was for a chilly start but warming up quickly, which made for a tricky wardrobe choice. I decided to wear tights and shorts, with a long sleeve top but no jacket.

Out around twenty to seven, in glorious sunshine, it was cold in the shade, but in the sunshine it was rather nice already. Plan was to go to Witley Court, so headed out through town, past the cathedral, over the bridge and towards Hallow. The roads are always quiet at this time of the day, so the riding is easy.

At Hallow turned left for Sinton Green, enjoying the views of the countryside. Between Sinton Green and Ockeridge there's a bit of a climb, not too hard, but a slog nonetheless for me, but the view at the top is great, orchards in the foreground, with the trees in bloom and the north side of the Malverns as the background.




Last time I was this way it was autumn, and it looked very different.

I also discovered that the axis of polarisation in my cycling glasses is perpendicular to the polariser of my phone's screen in landscape mode.

Onward was a right and then an immediate left for Little Witley, where I joined the Tenbury road for a short stretch, and then left for Witley Court. The road here is a potholed mess, and progress needs to be careful, but the sight at the top is worth it.








I had a bit of a rest while I had my fruit bar, and then set off towards Great Witley. The two big potholes that were like lakes in the autumn have now been filled in with rubble, which presents its own challenges. Near the end of the lane a car coming the other way pulled in at the passing place to let me through, and then it was a left on the main road to Great Witley.

At Great Witley was a left again towards Martley, and the only lump of the day, which I took steady. I seem to be getting better at going up hills, if not faster, as I wasn't particularly out of breath when I reached the top. I spun out going down the other side, and reached a top speed of 33mph. I was having so much fun with the downhill that I missed the turn for Ockeridge, and had to double back. The lane that goes to Ockeridge has a couple of short, sharp lumps, and one of them always catches me out, I sort of think that it should be easier, but I always end struggling to the top.

Next turn was right for Wichenford, and in Wichenford a right in Venn Lane. This lane had just undergone the loose gravel dressing procedure, and there was a lot of loose gravel at the turn. Even though I entered quite slowly, the gravel was so deep that it caught my wheels and I ended having an unscheduled dismount event as I ended up hitting the kerb with my front wheel. Luckily I managed to jump off and remain on my feet, so no damage to me or the bike. Even more luckily, I don't think any one saw my inelegant dismount. Needless to say, I rode the rest of the lane really carefully.

From here the next destination was Upper Broadheath, past Elgar's Birthplace Museum and on to the A44. Past a few cyclists here, all looking in very good spirits. This is a fairly flat section of the route, and made reasonably fast progress. To pad up the distance to the half century I took the right at the roundabout towards Bransford, and stopped by the bridge for a rest and some more sustenance. The temperature was now creeping up, and I was starting to feel just slightly overdressed, good job I didn't wear my jacket.

The final section was going up Station Rd towards Powick, and then the cycle path along the southern link road. Have I ever mentioned how much I hate this cycle path? It is very badly surfaced, and it is just wide enough for one person or one bike. The only slight redeeming quality are the views of the Cathedral to the left, but as the trees are now full of leaf that is hidden at this time of the year.

Anyhow, got home in one piece, having enjoyed a great ride in great weather, and another metric half in the bag. This time last year my longest ride ever had been just around 20 miles, now anything less than thirty doesn't feel like a proper ride, .

The map


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2019)

Beautiful day In Mid Wales. Scorchio on fact. Did my usual 16 mile bimble this morning. Nice to see blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2019)

An early start yesterday morning as I got myself out for my May imperial century challenge ride. Conditions looked good from the forecast but the wind direction was expected to be a westerly to start with, veering round to an east or south-easterly as the day went on. This wasn't ideal for the Vyrnwy ride I had in mind so I thought a loop round the north of the county with the wind hopefully helping later on would be better. I also thought that I could make it interesting by extending the ride and getting a metric 200 out of it.

It was a fabulous start to the ride with barely a breath of wind and a perfectly clear blue sky (although a little chilly with a frost on the grass in places) so I got on really well to Condover, Plealey, Minsterley and Westbury where I had my first drink stop. The Raleigh feels great since changing the saddle and I'm now finding it easier to keep up a good steady cruising speed on the flat.

With the metric 200 in mind I was adding mileage where I could to be sure of getting the distance. Before Maesbrook I took a detour to the Crickheath, Morton and Ball area before rejoining the busier road into Oswestry. A couple of classic cars with rally plates on came the other way round here. Unfortunately I didn't see what the event name was.

At Oswestry it had warmed up enough to dispense with my fleece before following the lane towards Gobowen which is clearly a favourite Sunday route for the local runners. Amazingly it wasn't until heading out of Gobowen (about 35 miles in) that I saw my first fellow cyclist and the next wasn't until New Crickett approximately 7 miles later. The conditions were pretty ideal for cycling so I couldn't understand why there weren't more people out.

I was making good time so didn't stop in Ellesmere but carried on through Coptiviney and Welshampton then took a short break at Hampton Bank overlooking the canal. Moving on, I was overtaken by another rider on the way to Northwood but since I was comfortably cruising along at 16mph on my pannier laden Raleigh and he was on a lightweight road bike I didn't feel hard done by. There were more sporty riders around in the Whixall area, including a club group from Staffordshire judging by their kit, but also a few more casual cyclists which is always good to see.

The climb out of town at Prees was a bit slow and steady as always but rewarded by a good bit of downhill the other side as I wend my way to Ightfield, Calverhall and by a slightly indirect route through Longslow and Longford into Market Drayton where a 10k running event was taking place today so I encountered some road closures and needed to push the bike in a couple of places. Fortunately by this time almost all the runners had finished so it wasn't too difficult getting through.

A lunch break was taken near to Old Colehurst Manor, where it was now warm enough to zip off the legs of my trousers, then I had some more fairly flat riding through Stoke-on-Tern, Ollerton, Ellerdine Heath, High Ercall and Rodington.

Having been encouraged to press on by the relatively easy riding so far, I started to run low on energy at around the 85 mile mark and also the saddle was reminding me that I haven't had it that long and it still isn't broken in yet. The sensible thing to do at this stage would have been to head home the most direct way and enjoy having got a quick century in. Sensible went out of the window when I argued to myself that my first ever metric double-century was done over a much hillier route and that there was still loads of the day left, so I continued to Walcot, Bluebell Lane, the old A5 to Wroxeter, Cressage and up Shore Lane to Harnage Grange, which turned out to be quite a slow plod. Stubbornness kept me going past Harley to Kenley Common where I started to regret my decision. By this point though I'd have a hilly ride home whichver way I went plus the disappointment to deal with if I did cut it shorter so I carried on very slowly and with lots of short breaks to Cardington and up the hill to Folly Bank.

Having had a fast descent the other side of Folly Bank (got my top speed of the ride - 32.8mph) I found a second wind and kept up a reasonable pace to Longnor where I realised that I was going to miss my target distance by about half a mile unless I added a bit somewhere so I chose to tackle the climb over Lyth Hill rather than the flat route up to the main road.

125.42 miles (201.8 km) done at 13.5 mph moving average. 11 hours 12 minutes overall including stops. During that ponderously slow last 25 miles it was getting me down to see how the average speed kept falling away but it's actually my quickest century of the year to date, so I'm pretty content with it now.





Near the start, I quite like this first view of Caer Caradoc on the way out of Bayston Hill.





Drink stop at Westbury.





View of the Briedden from near Melverley. For some reason the camera decided it needed the flash for this shot.





Gates to Cae Glas Park in Oswestry.





Elevenses stop view at Hampton Bank.





Market Drayton.





At Stoke-on-Tern.





Between Wroxeter and Cressage. It's been a fabulous day to be out on a bike.





The locals are friendly.





On my way to Cardington and looking to the hills I shall shortly have to cross.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 May 2019)

Today started cloudy and a bit cool herein Mallorca with very strong wind from the north. So to minimise the effect of the wind we went to Campanet, Selva and then the climb up to Lluc.

It was looking a bit glum up in the mountains 




But once up there it was fine, and sheltered from the wind 














We stopped in Pollensa for some food and liquid refreshment 








The last 5-6 miles was into the full headwind. Nice!

Saw some good birds = loads of Red Kite, Booted Eagle, Black Vultures And the star bird was Thekla Lark!

45 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2364046320


----------



## C R (13 May 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Today started cloudy and a bit cool herein Mallorca with very strong wind from the north. So to minimise the effect of the wind we went to Campanet, Selva and then the climb up to Lluc.
> 
> It was looking a bit glum up in the mountains
> View attachment 466362
> ...



The Estrella definitely deserves a like!


----------



## AndreaJ (13 May 2019)

Another warm and sunny day in Shropshire and I decided to head out in the opposite direction for a change. Went to Wolverley, Horton , Loppington, Burlton, Myddle and Nonely before heading back to Loppington and crossing the road I went out on towards Brown Heath, English Frankton, Colemere, round the mere to Lyneal, Northwood then home. Only hold up of the ride was two ladies and a poodle standing talking in the middle of the lane on one of the steeper canal bridges who didn't think to move either themselves or the bored looking poodle to the side! Lots of farmers cutting silage now so looks like I will be dodging tractors and silage trailers for tomorrows commute. Didn't see any other cyclists today which is quite unusual.19.3 miles average speed 16.2mph


----------



## Old jon (13 May 2019)

Such a long time since my last ride. We travelled four hundred plus kilometres to visit some friends in Canela, which is in the next state south of here. Back home for one day then 1100 kilometres north to see some relatives. Brazil is big.

After my previous ride I had noticed that the bottom bracket had some play. So after the drop down the hill this morning I had an extra excuse to ride along Beira Mar as far as a bike shop I had noticed before. Here, the staff took pity on me and my very limited Portuguese, ‘ferramentas para altera um suporte inferior’ is quite a mouthful when all you want is a pair of bottom bracket spanners. Anyway, I was treated to a tour of the workshop, informed that these were the tools I needed but that they were not for sale. No problem, said I. How long will it take you to fix this? The reply of ‘thirty minutes’ was a welcome surprise. A walk along the sea front filled that time nicely, I returned to the shop and there is the bike, finished. How much? Thirty Reals, about six pounds. I rode away happily.

The rest of the ride? Continue to the road bridge and cross that to the mainland. No thought had been devoted to where I was going to ride, I had expected to leave the bike at the shop for a day or two. Turn southwest and ride a bit, which stretched into a bit more but not by a tremendous amount. About eight miles from home I reached Praia das Palmeiras ( Palm Beach ) and that seemed far enough for the morning. Turned around and rode the wrong way along a one way street back to the main road.



Even this close to the shore there are hefty lumps to climb, or maybe my fitness is more of a joke than I thought. Huffed and puffed my way back to the new bridge, oh, while in Sao Paolo I met the man who designed the pier foundations for that bridge. Anyway, crossed back to the island, reached the cycle track and was faced by a motorbike cop. On the bike path. He turned onto the bridge and then I remembered. Fishing is forbidden from the bridge, there is a wonderful sign explaining the dire penalties you will face if caught, and the even more forbidding torments that await your second offence. There are almost always a half dozen or more miscreants along there, complete with some pretty impressive fish . . .

Back along Beira Mar, which was fairly busy for a cold ( 20 degrees is cold here ) Monday morning. The bends are all gradual along here, but eventually home comes into sight, or would have done but the hill was in cloud. Oh well, only a couple of miles if it starts raining now, but it did not. Sixteen miles at a reasonable pace put a smile on my face. Roll on the next ride!

The map. On the road, every ride is different.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 May 2019)

Utility rides today. Met my better half to pick up some bits from the shopping centre then over in the car with the bike in the boot to the supermarket for the big food shop. Load up the car with the shopping for my missus to drive home while I cycle back.

26.16 km / 16.24 miles in total.


----------



## gavgav (13 May 2019)

A very short 2.65 miles, to ride the Cube up to @Rickshaw Phil for its annual service and fitting of new Sprockets, that Phil kindly got me for my Birthday 

I’m suffering with the annual May bout of Man Flu, which doesn’t want to let go and so it was good to try to clear the tubes a bit with some fresh air.

I also met their lovely new puppy, Idris


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 May 2019)

Lovely sunny day. So out around the north of the hills to turn west at Pegs Farm and over the Munsley lump. At Pixley I climbed to the very top of The Marcles. Thence I took the Canwood run for Woolhope but looped around the village before taking to the valley. For a change I headed for the southern crossing of The Marcles before dropping to Much Marcle and the standard run back. Nice brisk one today. 57 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 May 2019)

C R said:


> Yesterday's ride, busy day so posting late.
> 
> Set the alarm for an early rise as usual, though I was feeling lazy and thought maybe I would skip the ride today. Alas, the sunshine under the curtain was becconning me, so I kicked the blanket and got a move on.
> 
> ...


Lovely ride. When at Witley Court it's worth going into the church and looking up. Also cafe just there too


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2019)

Was such a lovely sunny (if somewhat breezy) afternoon, and it would've been rude not to go for a ride...

I'm planning a repeat of my totally nuts trip down to Hampshire tail end of July, so figured it would be a good idea to start developing some hill legs before I went this time.  So, in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres, I took myself off to Witcham.

So out via Downham Common and up through Downham. Stopped off at a friend's house to pop a magazine through her letter box before riding along the undulations of The Hythe. At Red Caps, it's the drop down the hill and the run to Way Head. The road there really hasn't improved over the winter, cracking and pot-holed, but it's definitely easier to negotiate on a hybrid rather than a road bike.

Past the spot where I crashed in November, and now, with dry roads, it's easy to see how and why. The left side of the road between Way Head and Coveney has subsided nearly a foot, and there's an inch wide crack right in the crown of the road. I'd been cycling on the crown of the road to avoid the subsidence, and I hadn't seen the crack under a layer of mud... 

From there, it's the climb into Coveney, then a ride along the ridge of high ground (with some amazing views of Ely Cathedral across the fens) and the rolling stretch of road that takes me to Wardy Hill. The road from Wardy hill then creeps ever upwards as you head towards Witcham, with a final steep ramp as you enter the village.

I stopped outside St Martins for a breather, a banana and some haribo before doing an about turn and heading back home the way I came. A further brief stop in Coveney was required to put my gilet on as by then the temperature had started to dip a little. Saw four other cyclists on the way home, including a very friendly chap riding a nice 80s-ish Bianchi.

Nineteen very enjoyable if lumpy (well, what passes for lumpy around here) miles.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2019)

Mrs Dave was a bit tired after yesterday so we just had a lazy spin down to Alcudia old town for a coffee, then back through the lanes. A 20 mile ride.










Very nice too 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2366658214


----------



## pjd57 (14 May 2019)

Lovely day for a trip to the Kelpies


----------



## Mike_P (14 May 2019)

Two evening rides so far this week– yesterday headed west on the A59  It is shut once again at Kex Gill, Cote du Blubberhouses, until Friday at least so somewhat devoid of HGVs and the general volume of traffic that uses this Trans-Pennine route, the largest vehicle that passed was a shortish milk tanker. Previously I had only travelled in the downhill, opposite, direction but having noted a couple of nasty potholes last week, when passing along by car, the uphill version seemed the safer option  Somewhat lumpy with the downhill bits only partly negating the sharp uphill bits so whilst it’s a fast run the other way this was a mixture of fast sections and slower slogs. Turned off to Swinsty reservoir and rounding the bend on the climb away passed through road closed signs and immediately struck a patch of relatively recently laid tarmac that was only 99% set Nevertheless managed my best time on the climb. Then along Penny Pot Lane, nominally closed until the end of June, but it turned out it was open as far as Jubilee Roundabout and was the section beyond on the UCI circuit that is closed – road surface completely removed in part and cyclist requested to dismount and use the pavement. As I could see the pavement was clear the need to dismount I figured did not apply 15.22 miles 950ft climbed 13mph average








This evening the climb of Cornwall Road etc and looping round to Beckwithshaw, where I had hoped given TdY had passed through something might have been done with the road surface but sadly not with depressions all over the place  A couple of other cyclists obviously adopted the pros attitude and just shot across them but they did then give me a couple of targets to pace and recorded a PRs on the climb of Norwood Lane and onto Norwood itself. Then pass the end of the now fully resurfaced, and reopened road up from Swinsty reservoir and back home along Penny Pot as per Monday. 16.33 miles 975ft climbed 13.6 mph average


----------



## C R (14 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Lovely ride. When at Witley Court it's worth going into the church and looking up. Also cafe just there too


Witley is great, we go there often with the children, but haven't been into the church, will check it out next time. We have sampled the delights of the cafe several times too, unfortunately, my rides tend to be too early for most cafes to be open.

BTW, could I borrow on your knowledge of the area? Is it possible to cross the Avon from Strensham to Eckington via the lock, or is that private property? I haven't been that way, but was wondering as it would open different route possibilities.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2019)

Needed to stretch the legs a bit after yesterday, so decided to spend an hour and a bit in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen.

Nothing uber special, just a run to Littleport via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parsons Lane. Dropped off the parental unit's prescription at the quack, then scooted off via Main Street and Victoria Street to the river. Stopped on the bridge for a few minutes to watch the world go by as it was such a lovely and warm (if blustery) afternoon.

From there, it's a left turn to ride along Branch Bank to Sandhill Bridge - not the nicest part of the ride. The road is narrow, the surface is breaking up, cars whizz by at a fair old lick (I had a close pass there today) and it's a steady grind up to the top of the hill.

A short zip along the A10 and a left turn into Camel Road to ride past the big garden centre and the rec ground / sports centre and then back into Littleport proper. Saw loads of kids on bikes down there today, but how the heck they can pedal with the saddles set so low, I shall never know!

Then it's the Wisbech Road, past the Co-op, cross the roundabout, and back down Black Bank to retrace my wheel tracks towards home.

Twelve sunny miles in the sunshine.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 May 2019)

C R said:


> Witley is great, we go there often with the children, but haven't been into the church, will check it out next time. We have sampled the delights of the cafe several times too, unfortunately, my rides tend to be too early for most cafes to be open.
> 
> BTW, could I borrow on your knowledge of the area? Is it possible to cross the Avon from Strensham to Eckington via the lock, or is that private property? I haven't been that way, but was wondering as it would open different route possibilities.


Deffo worth a look in the church 

Yes - Strensham to Eckington via the lock is a public footpath. Best to wheel your bike. The lock keepers on the island can be a bit of a problem tho'. They seem to want to discourage use of the footpath perhaps under orders from their navigation authority employers. They are not allowed to do this of course and you should not take any notice of them - just stick to the footpath which appears to go through the garden and does. I've crossed many times without problems tho'. You can check the actual route of the right of way on the Worcester Council web site I think. I did once myself but forget the actual methodology I used. Enjoy - it's a fun bit of stuff and avoids that busy bit of road over Eckington Bridge and via Defford


----------



## C R (14 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Deffo worth a look in the church
> 
> Yes - Strensham to Eckington via the lock is a public footpath. Best to wheel your bike. The lock keepers on the island can be a bit of a problem tho'. They seem to want to discourage use of the footpath perhaps under orders from their navigation authority employers. They are not allowed to do this of course and you should not take any notice of them - just stick to the footpath which appears to go through the garden and does. I've crossed many times without problems tho'. You can check the actual route of the right of way on the Worcester Council web site I think. I did once myself but forget the actual methodology I used. Enjoy - it's a fun bit of stuff and avoids that busy bit of road over Eckington Bridge and via Defford


Thanks, that's great to know. I had looked at the right of way maps and google satellite images, and I thought it should be possible to cross, but the garden was the bit I wasn't sure. Will try soon and report back.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 May 2019)

C R said:


> Thanks, that's great to know. I had looked at the right of way maps and google satellite images, and I thought it should be possible to cross, but the garden was the bit I wasn't sure. Will try soon and report back.


I think the bit the Lock Keepers don't like you using is the swing bridge. That is actually the right of way according to the definitive map. I've usually used the lock to cross but the bridge was in place on one occasion and I crossed with no problems. Have fun


----------



## Denis99 (15 May 2019)

Trip to The Big Apple yesterday, this has recently been declared a listed building . Has a history dating back to the early days when the Mumbles was just a local attraction, before mass car travel.


----------



## Threevok (15 May 2019)

Denis99 said:


> Trip to The Big Apple yesterday, this has recently been declared a listed building . Has a history dating back to the early days when the Mumbles was just a local attraction, before mass car travel.
> 
> View attachment 466590



Not been to that for years. I think about 40 years


----------



## Dave 123 (15 May 2019)

I’m no longer an Ebike virgin!

Mrs Dave took the day off, so my brother Keith rode my bike and I rode Mrs Dave’s Ebike. It was good fun! 
I didn’t use the engine until the real climb began, but once I did I could feel the advantage instantly. I then decided to use the second level..... it was good! The hill slackened off a touch, but to get back to level one you had to go through level 3...... oh that was brilliant!
The only trouble was that one back in level 1 it felt like someone was pulling me backwards!

So my view on this bike is- if you struggle on hills, it’s great. But it’s so heavy that on the flat, or a slight decent you can feel the weight of the battery slowing you down.

So the climb up to Lluc was fun, I was still putting in 100% battery or not.
The decent down to Caimari was sweet. Hairpin after hairpin...

Then it was a headwind through the valley. We stopped at Tolos for a beer before heading home.

Almost 50 miles.





















https://www.strava.com/activities/2369337059


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2019)

A glorious day here, so off I went for a bimble. Onto the A470, then onto the A489 for about half a mile then onto the B4404 my favourite road. Followed that road into Mach first passing through Gwynedd. I only spent about 15 minutes in there mind you. Onto the cycle path that runs alongside the River Dovey then back onto the A489 at the back end of Mach. Past the railway station and continued on Into Mach. 

Today was market day,

















due to a combination of superb weather and market day meant that the town was heaving. I stopped at the stall that repairs watches and got a new battery fitted to my watch,.then spent 10 minutes in the park watching the crowds. Back on my bike and once again on the A489 towards home. Once I got to the turn off onto the A470 that would take me home in under 3 miles I decided to drop down onto the B4404 once again and did my usual loop.

A total of 27 miles for me today in glorious conditions.


----------



## derrick (15 May 2019)

Nice lunch time solo loop in the sun. Most of th roads are really quiet. Not many other cyclst's out. Ended with a solo beer at the end.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/7TQ8elxaIW


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 May 2019)

Steve E on a day off with Jules H and me. We headed off in superb weather for some hills. Bromyard saw us up part way then by Bockleton we'd topped out on this outward leg. Still some ups and downs before Leominster. My first visit by bike.

Steve found us a nice cafe. So nice we spent far too long there. Eventually we climbed to the heights of Hegdon Hill to take the ups and downs into the Frome valley. Steve was struggling now but one final climb out of the valley took us over to the Leigh Brook. Not far now but a stop for some ale was requested. That went down well.

Great ride in glorious countryside today. 63 smiles


----------



## Old jon (15 May 2019)

A bright morning again. This is not guaranteed here, yesterday was blustery and wet, which made me happy to do other things than cycling. Time for some miles, 24.42 of them, according to the garthing. It is a bit daft, two decimal places for the distance of a bike ride, a hundredth of a mile being less than eighteen yards. Ah well, the technology does it for us, never mind.

The drastic descent was busy this morning, pedestrians and cars to contend with, and a very large truck behind me as the flyover was reached. I pulled into the side and stopped to let it pass. Discretion, the local roads are narrow, and very rough. And not just the local roads. I had thought to ride out to Cacupe this morning ‘cos maybe I felt braver about the roads . . .

So, around the bend and along the beach road to the bridge which takes traffic to the continent. No anglers were visible along the bike path on the westward crossing, a few walkers and two other cyclists being blown about by the wind. Turn right at the bridge end, roughly north but soon northwest, and ride along an image of the bike track on the opposite shore. Not so busy though.



This area does not have a name, on the map anyway, unless Estreito covers it all. The end of the path is the start of a residential district, follow the road to a T junction and turn left and then right to ride on Avenue Leoberto Leal. This leads to the main north to south highway ( BR 101 ) and is unsurprisingly busy. Slow enough in town, but I was happy to take the right turn onto Rua Heriberto Hulse when I reached it. I have ridden along here before, so I knew I would be turning around when BR 101 was reached. But only after riding through an area of mixed housing, sometimes cattle in roadside fields and other times noisy little workshops of the back street car repair variety. Interesting.

The trip back was another lesson in riding around one way systems. The map grew a few squiggles as the route neared the beach road. I should really do better, maybe next time. I did find one alternative road, but only by following another rider. 



Over the bridge again, a couple of brave fisherfolk had appeared there. Down the ramp, turn left and it’s the often ridden way home. Busy, with cyclists and scooterists and joggers. Did not see anyone on skates today, or skateboards. Ride on, things are quieter and home is nearer. Just by the edge of Joao Paulo I caught up with the only touring cyclist I have seen on this visit. Panniers front and rear, very heavily loaded. And we had no language in common, just exchanged good mornings. The rain started right at the bottom of home hill, but did not wash the smile away.

The map, with extra squiggles,


----------



## Glow worm (15 May 2019)

I'm back at my Mum's for a few days in north Norfolk and with a day off work, it was too sunny today not to head out for a ride.






After a coffee at Creake Abbey, I paused at Burnham Thorpe to see the great man's birthplace.






Made a couple of friends near Burnham Overy Town. I watched them for a while and they seemed inseparable.






The 'hill' above Burnham Overy Staithe.






From Burnham Overy Staithe, a footpath leads you the mile or so to the open sea. It's so pleasant, it means walking your bike along it is no problem. Riding would be too quick anyway to take it all in - even at my pace.






Burnham Overy Staithe.






I locked my bike to a fence and walked the last few hundred yards to the dunes. It's a while since I've been over this way and I'd almost forgotten how stunning the place is. 13 miles in total today.


----------



## Mike_P (15 May 2019)

Another short evening ride - this time north to Ripley and then the loop round via Nidd to the Ripley-Knaresborough road which for the first time I followed the rest of the way to Knaresborough - another lumpy road with down grades almost immediately translating into up grades. Returned via the Beryl Burton Way with surprisingly a new PR up the wall as I had got mixed up a bit with the gears. 14.68 miles 888ft climbed 14 mph average.


----------



## gavgav (15 May 2019)

@Rickshaw Phil has had my Cube, for 2 days, to carry out its annual service and also fit the new chainrings that he kindly bought me for my Birthday.

Phil picked me up at 19:45 and took me up to his, where he showed me what he’d done, superbly as always, and then joined me on a short test ride back to mine.

Everything feels really smooth and I am going to like the new lower gearing, on those Welsh, Shropshire and Cumbrian Hills and Mountains! Only switched into the small cog for a quick test and they will definitely help!!

Thanks @Rickshaw Phil 

3.0 miles


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2019)

21 wonderful miles.
Only my third midweek ride of the year when I went out late afternoon and only my second ride of the year in shorts and T-shirt. I felt the fittest I'd been since last year, but still a long way to go.
And I took some pictures for a new ABC of interesting features challenge which I have started.

Alpcaca.


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 May 2019)

Hey no rain ! Haven't been able to say that to often the month and a half. I finally got to wear my new cycling shoes as I headed to the bike shop. I've never had Specialized shoes I have Sidi and Mavic shoes that I love. I wanted the Specialized shoes because I really liked the color they had. I didn't notice I even had a different pair of shoes on, so that's a good thing. I really liked the retention system and lets see how they do over the long haul.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCH6pCPnQjw


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 May 2019)

Couple of days late! But I forgot to add my stats! Lovely day on Monday so went out to get some sprints in, really wanting to try and increase my average pace to near 13mph MINIMUM for each ride...even with hills! 

I had a good 10k run the day before, so everything was a little tight (_Note to self: Need to get back to my stretching and yoga in the morning and evenings of competition days!_)

I ended up trying to blitz it from the beginning and not actually stick to my original plan, I did have a busy day so was conscious of getting late home I suppose!


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2019)

A ride out to Sineu with Mrs Dave today.
The fields of Sa Pobla verdant and fulsome with potatoes and artichoke. We saw a marsh harrier through the marsh.
We stopped at Sineu for lunch. Soon after we had a nice sighting of a Red Kite.
Near Llubi we saw the bird that we’ve not seen so far on this holiday, a Hoopoe. One flew across the road in front of us.
On the way home we stopped in a Puerto Pollença for a beer (or 2)

60 sunny miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2372358932


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2019)

Two rides today, first a 6 mile commute to Didcot and back on my Whyte hybrid, then a trip to Abingdon with the Fragrant MrsP, she on her Trek Madone, and me on my BSA Tour de France, trying to get used to riding this with friction shifting ready for the BHF London to Brighton Run next month. 22.5 miles . Just over 28 miles today. 

Still no sign of the MoJo though, it’s a struggle to get out of the door TBH. 

Only one photo today of an arty bench along the sustrans route, one of a pair that is supposed to represent Wittenham Clumps (hills) in the distance.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 May 2019)

Slightly cooler today but a lovely afternoon for a spin after work. I was on my trusty Tricross whilst David was on his fancy Parlee, very nice. 27.1 miles with an average of 16.9 mph, fab ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 May 2019)

Two rides to report on:

*Yesterday* I had the evening ride to accompany @gavgav back after he picked his bike up. No fettling needed on the way which is good. After parting from him I decided to make a loop out of the trip and headed out of town via Weeping Cross and aimed for Cantlop and into the sunset on my way to Condover before taking advantage of the wind direction to help me on the dash up to the main road which was nice and quiet at that time of the evening.

12.2 miles at 14.4 mph average.

*Today* I was up early and made the most of it by taking the Raleigh on my Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna, Cross Houses, Condover route that I did on the Galaxy last week.

It was abit breezier out than it was last time I did this route but I got on well enough. Traffic was a little busy at the start then nice and quiet when I got onto the lanes.

Not many other cyclists out today. By Upton Magna I'd seen a couple on road bikes and a couple of tourers. At Berwick Wharf I paused for a drink before joining the busier road and as I set off again I could see a rider coming up behind me. When he didn't immediately overtake I assumed he'd turned right when I turned left. Further along the road he did finally come past and I kept pace across Atcham Bridge and we parted at the Chilton Lane junction with him saying something I didn't catch.

I carried on through Cross Houses and past Berrington Hall then headed towards Condover and was surprised after the Allfield junction to find the same rider stopped tinkering with his gears. He didn't need assistance but we did chat and it was quite gratifying for him to compliment me on how quick I'd been going past Attingham Park. His own ride had brought him from Newport and he was heading for the Long Mynd before completing a loop back to home - about 80 or 90 miles.

The wind was helping again for my last section for home and the main road was relatively quiet again which was good.

34.4 miles at 15.4 mph average. Not as quick as the same route using the Galaxy, but not bad considering it was more windy.





Near to Ryton early in the ride.





The Wrekin from just outside Eaton Constantine.


----------



## Zipp2001 (17 May 2019)

It's Thursday that means it's time to play on some Thigh Burners in The Burg the 4th hilliest city in the US.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LkoyIDGA-A


----------



## Dave 123 (17 May 2019)

I’d billed the ride as short and flat.... it was fairly short at 26 miles, but there was 1500 feet of climbing..... some steep ramps too! Anyway, she’s got an electric engine so it’s fine!

We went out to La Victoria on the other side of Pollença bay. Sunny and breezy on the way out. Once back down from the mirador we stopped for a coffee and it hammered down for 5 minutes! On the way home through the lanes it was 40 mph headwind!

We stopped in Pollença town for some food, beer and blankets!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2374676480


----------



## geocycle (17 May 2019)

Looking back up Arkengarthdale today. Nice loop Hawes, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Reeth then back to Hawes. Bit breezy on the tops of the moors with nasty easterly. Wonderful cake stop at Dales cycle centre!


----------



## Mr Celine (18 May 2019)

Wednesday evening's ride. After three miles I went over a particularly bumpy bit of tarmac and instinctively checked my back pockets in case anything had jumped out and realising that I had forgotten to take my phone I came to a sharp halt. 
Until I had a smartphone with a decent camera I never bothered taking a phone with me as there's no signal in half the places I ride. Since getting a smartphone I log all my rides (apart from commutes and shopping trips) on strava. I was about to turn round to ride home and get it when I remembered a story my late father in law used to tell about addictions. As a young man he lived in York and cycled to work at a tree nursery a few miles away. Every now and then he'd forget to take his lunch but if he'd gone more than half a mile he would just carry on and go hungry rather than turn back for it. One day he'd gone four miles when he realised he'd forgotten his baccy tin and without further thought turned back for it. He said it was at that point that it dawned on him how powerful an addiction smoking was. 
After a moment's pause to consider this I thought 'stuff strava' and just carried on. I had a thoroughly enjoyable ride with no pressure to honk up hills or zoom down them in search of that elusive second and could stop and enjoy the views, sights and sounds of the countryside. There are of course, no photos or a map  but I did 26.8 miles @ 14.8 mph according to the trip computer. 

Friday evening's ride. Normal service resumed. I went out in what was forecast to be the last of the sunshine. It was still warm enough for shorts though there was a cool northeasterly breeze so I headed in that general direction. I stopped at my most easterly point to take a photo of the last of the blue sky disappearing though it doesn't show up on this pic.




There were also the first signs of a haar rolling in from the sea so without further pause I set off to sprint for home before the temperature dropped. The first seven miles from this point are almost straight and were directly down wind. I'm sorry to report CCers that at this point I fell completely off the wagon and got 4 PRs on the way home. 
The map -






32.4 miles @ 15.1 mph, 637m up.


----------



## postman (18 May 2019)

It was Otley again.After a few weeks off,this is the place i go to.Well it was great me the bike and the road felt as one.It's a long time since i have had that feeling.After a good brekkie i had loads of energy.I think it's time now to push on and extend the miles.GREAT morning out.


----------



## gbb (18 May 2019)

Not much mojo or time lately, its drizzling this morning and my wife asked...
'you going out ?'
'Nah, it's looking like rain'
'And I thought you were a cyclist !!! ' she smirked.

...ohhhhhkay.....
Roadbike punctured, forgot to fix it so ebike out but only used e assist for oooh, maybe 1/4 mile. 14 miles country road and park riding, no haste, popped into the crem, say hello to my late brother and dad, chatted with a hospital security guard for 10 minutes as I tried to find an old rat run i used to know years ago but forgot its location, just a nice steady ride for 90 minutes.
And i didnt get wet


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

11-ish mile round trip utility ride to Tesco on Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Usual route in and out of Ely as Tesco is near the station.

The fish, meat and deli counter have as of last week new hours - they're closed Sunday through to Tuesday - so went for a mosey to see what was up for grabs on YS. There was so much fish on sticker it was unreal. Picked up some basa fillets for the kitty cats and some plaice for muggins. Also snagged a few stickered avocados, and the damaged goods bin turned up trumps again. A 1.2 kilos of glace cherries came home with me for the grand total of 90p.

Traffic in and out of town was horrendous. The odd close pass was had. Ho hum. And the queue to cross the A10 roundabout was a joke, so ducked onto the new cycle path that takes an underpass under it and comes out in the leisure village instead. And yeah, I did catch a shower and I did get wet.

Nothing a hot  and some dry clothes doesn't solve.

After feeling rather  midweek, it was nice to get out for a bimble.


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2019)

My longest ride since last September! 8 miles to Manchester Piccadilly Station (got lost again in the city centre, I'll have to stop using Google maps on cycling mode I think). I joined Nickyboy's Forum ride as they were was just leaving, Phew!
Great to meet some fellow Cycle Chatters. We rode as a group for the 30 miles to Weaverham where we stopped for some yummy baked goods and coffee, which was all consumed /inhaled very quickly. After that I rode another 30 miles home.
So good to get back to some of the lanes I've not been able to get to for a while.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 May 2019)

Steve E, Jules H, John G, Rich H, Rob A and me. Fairly standard run out to Tirley to cross the bridge and loop to Deerhurst. Rich had 2 punctures in quick succession. Very strange. My spare tube stayed up tho'. John had scooted to the cafe at The Mythe and Rob had time issues so it was just 4 of us for chat. For a change on the way back we took the lane to Ripple. Jules and I rode the usual lanes back from Upton. Nice wee outing today despite chilly temperatures. 42 smiles


----------



## stoatsngroats (18 May 2019)

Gentle, smooth and flat today, for a total of 5 miles. At least the OH was there too, as were planning on Amsterdam/Bruges with these folders soon, so she had to get some miles on the Bs saddle, otherwise our travels will be less enjoyable.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 May 2019)

A ride down to our new accommodation, then a coffee with the contingent that were homeward bound. After this Mrs Dave, Keith and myself set out on a flattish ride.....

We ended up in Sineu and had some lunch. Then the plan was to ride to Caimari with Keith, he’d climb up to Lluc and we’ Go home through the flat valley. We stopped for another coffee in Caimari....

“Well, we may as well do the climb to Lluc, it’s just as arduous as the flat ride, and you get a nice long decent “

“Okay “ she said to my surprise!

So a climb up to Lluc happened. She used the electric to perfection and battered the legs off me, I was last up to the top!

A nice ride down to Puerto Pollensa and a beer at the bottom.

68 miles, her longest ride yet, and a mountain to boot!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2377632057


----------



## NorthernDave (18 May 2019)

A bit pushed for time this morning, but I reckoned that if I got my skates on (metaphorically speaking), I might just squeeze in a metric Half Century ride for the challenge.

Chilly, grey and overcast this morning, so longs, layers and overshoes again as I rode out on the Giant.

Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the A58, then Whin Moor Lane to Shadwell and the grind up to Slaid Hill traffic lights, which were on green today!!! 
Don't worry, I've noted this almost unheard of event in my diary...
Right, through the dip on Wike Ridge Lane and up onto Tarn Lane to loop back round to Scarcroft. A very funny noise from the front wheel / tyre area on Ling Lane and I feared the worst, but when I stopped there seemed to be nothing wrong - lifting the wheel off the ground and spinning it was near silent, nothing seemed to be catching and the tyre was still inflated. Possibly something had stuck to the tyre and scraped on the mudguard, before coming free as I'd stopped?
Anyway, on my way down to the A58 and full speed ahead down the hill.
It's a 30mph limit on here, so you can imagine my surprise when doing 29.5 mph  a white Audi decided to overtake me on the zig-zags through the pelican crossing...
Anyhow, on down the hill and just past the first sign for Bardsey, another sign drove a stake of fear into my heart - "Surface Dressing 200 yds - slow down".
At this point, the only alternative to carrying on would have been to stop, cycle back up the hill and take the lane towards Thorner up the pig that is Scarcroft Hill, so I pushed on to see how bad it was.

Turns out it wasn't bad at all - _because the works don't actually happen until tomorrow_, but someone at the council had put all the signs out 24 hours early. 
Worth noting if you're thinking of heading out that way tomorrow though, @colly and others?

So, on the A58 to Collingham, the dog leg in the village and over the river into Linton, which is still full of ups and downs, eventually reaching Wetherby.
Around the town centre and out on Walton Road over the A1(M) and past the race course. A unnecessary loop around Walton village as I wasn't sure how my plotted route would stack up mileage wise, before heading down towards Thorp Arch, over the river and up the other side into Boston Spa and the usual sprint along Main Street to the Clifford turning.
Which took me, eventually, to Clifford. Down the hill to Bramham and up the hill back out of there, over the A1(M) and the steady climb up along Bramham Park where they are now preparing for the forthcoming horse trials in a few weeks. Not sure what the horses did, hopefully they'll get off.

Thorner Road, which becomes Thorner Lane and through the dip, up the other side and that slog up the long incline to the Jewitt Lane turning. Right there and back into the hinterland, again mainly up but only steadily so.
Quick time check and I looked to be doing OK, but picked the pace up a touch (relatively speaking) to make sure.
Onto Compton Lane and almost to Rigton Green, then doubling back on Bramham Lane to Jewitt lane and Thorner Lane again, where I continued on to Milner Lane.
Along the ridge between the hedges, before the plunge down into Thorner, then back out on Carr Lane for the long slog up to the A58 - the direct route is a sharper, but shorter climb but I needed the extra mile or so, so I just had to get it done.
Along the A58, up Coal Road and local roads down to home.

*31.31 miles* (50.38 km) in *2h 29m* at an average of *12.6 mph* with just *1,545 ft* climbed

Slightly surprised at that average speed. Don't get me wrong, I know I'm not fast, but I felt like I was pushing on at times although it's only around my average.
That said, I did set my fastest time this year on a segment towards the end of the ride, and that on the "winter" bike too...
Happy to get another point for the challenge, especially after last Sunday's debacle, and every mile counts.
Not so happy with the number of idiot drivers I encountered today, far, far too many close passes and every single one of them totally unnecessary. It feels like the situation is getting endemic around here lately and I'm not sure what can be done about it 
But we can't let that spoil an otherwise good ride can we?

Apologies, no pics as I didn't stop with being up against the clock, but here's the map:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2019)

Ride out to Harworth to see Tom Simpson's memorial with @tallliman and @13 rider.

Left the house at 6am to get in 15 miles before meeting @13 rider in Ansty. I got wet 

Rode out to Stanford to meet @tallliman dried out and stayed dry

Into Nottingham and it rains but dry out by the time we hit the first cafe (The Lime Cafe near Bilsthorpe) for a hot drink and fried sandwich. Whilst sat there it starts raining again so we dawdle before setting off. We get drenched this time 

Get to the memorial and we are starting to dry out, take my socks off and wring them out, just a bit of water in them.

By the time we get to Lincoln we are all dried out 

104 miles for @tallliman, 113 for @13 rider and 128 for me

https://www.strava.com/activities/2378049234


----------



## Cavalol (18 May 2019)

Montgomery canal triathlon today, our third year on the bounce of entering it.

17 mile bike ride...






11 mile walk...






7 mile canoe (kayak)






It's hard work (over 50/fat/out of condition) but absolutely brilliant. The scenery is stunning, the route (bar crossing the A483 and some other roads) is traffic free and it's well organised.





























Pictures a bit rubbish, sorry. Taken on my old iPhone, the 'new' one was safely hidden in my bag just in case of any 'wrong way up' boat situations. Can't wait to go again next year.


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2019)

Just a quick trip up to Halfords to collect a pair of tyres that I'd ordered in, but in true cyclist style I took the long way round. A slightly longer version of one of my 50km routes round Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Rushmere St. Andrew and Westerfield before finally getting to Halfords at around the 30 mile mark! The cold breeze we've had around here for the past week has finally lifted slightly so it was actually a pleasant day in warm sunshine for most of the time. 

The only bad bit was finding out that the annual surface dressing has started and it's worse than ever. Humber Doucy Lane on the outskirts of Ipswich appears to have been done in the past few days, and there's still piles of loose chippings, areas where they've formed wave like formations and other parts have already lifted leaving the tar visible. Glad I was on the Pickenflick with big tyres & clearance, not a narrow tyred, zero clearance road bike today.

From Martlesham...


----------



## TigerT (19 May 2019)

My rides this week.

Started with my usual commute Mon, Tues & Thurs. Much nicer this week as it was dry.

On Friday I had to go to the bike shop to get my Garmin Pedals refitted (The first set broke) so I decided that as it was dry, I’d take the day off and go for a ride. I took my Emonda and headed to the bike shop for 10am when they open, having to take a longer route to fill time.

I enjoyed a coffee while the pedals were fitted and then headed down to the lake. The plan was to ride to Rapperswil along the coast road treating that as a training ride. Stop for Coffee and cake. Then try and find Route 66 back taking it easy through the vineyards and villages in the way back.

Part 1 was easy and I arrived at Rapperswil and parked the bike. Only to discover that the coffee shop had no Carrot Cake! Had to have a lemon muffin instead but I wasn’t going to let it ruin the day :-D

I found Route 66 fairly easily on the way back. Staying on it was a different matter roadworks, diversions and poor signposting (unusual out here) led to me losing the way more than once.

After finding myself back on the coast road, I decided just to head away from the lake in a general direction of home. That worked, though it added in some more hills.

A total of 81kms. Quick out, very slow back.





Yesterday I headed to my standard weekend coffee location Baden, but crisscrossed between 3 different routes just to add variety. Adding about 10kms to the normal distance at 56km.

Thankfully this time Carrot Cake was successfully acquired :-)






So not a bad week for cycling and I may yet get out today, it’s dry, but according to the forecast, it shouldn’t be! Back to wet commuting tomorrow.

EDIT : It stayed dry, so headed out for another 32kms.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 May 2019)

I was off out early to ride the hills to Bishops Frome for a meet with the CTC. I got there but no one else was about. I waited for a while but still very quiet except for the church bells. So I rode back over Halmonds Frome, Fox Hill and the Wyche cutting. A cuckoo kept me company on the way to Old Colwall. Disappointed to miss the meet. 31 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (19 May 2019)

After seven days of fairly decent rides my legs are a bit tired, so today I needed a short relaxing ride....

43 and a half miles was the total, some of it done at a very respectable pace too. I’m proper cream crackered!

Red Kite and Serin were the birds of the day. Cold winds for Mallorca.









^^^ This is Sa Pobla, home of spud growing.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2379960189


----------



## Denis99 (19 May 2019)

Another gentle bimble today.

Finally have sorted out the Woodrup the way I want it for an all day tourer.


----------



## geocycle (19 May 2019)

Lune valley today. A nice ride up to Fox’s Pulpit, where George Fox founder of the Quakers gave a 3h sermon!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 May 2019)

*Becoming a classic*

The Almogia loop is one of our friends favorites, is also easy to see why.
For reservations and more info: https://www.bikekick.eu/ also don't forget we rent out bikes now!


----------



## steven1988 (19 May 2019)

My 10 year olds, first ever Sportive, Ride for Eric in Sheffield.

15 miles with just over 1000ft of climbing and an 11MPH moving average, hes well chuffed


----------



## Donger (19 May 2019)

Near perfect conditions for a club ride today. Nine of us set off with the social group headed for the Ruskin Mill café in Nailsworth in temperatures that stayed between 14 and 17 degrees, with a light breeze and sunshine and clouds. Two big climbs today, and I was the last one up both of them. Before the café break we climbed from King's Stanley to Selsley via Middleyard, and after the break we immediately had to climb up from Nailsworth through Horsley to Nympsfield.

Once the climbing was all done, there was a great 30+mph descent down Frocester Hill with far reaching views of the Severn and the Forest of Dean. 37.5 miles for me today, and a great new café stop on a verandah overlooking a little lake. A great sunday club ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I went for a gentle bimble on our road bikes today, just to get out of the house really. 

We rode to Wallingford had a coffee and a tiffin came back, a leisurely 17.61 miles. No photos today ‘cos I forgot the phone. There’s is a map. 

I think the mojo problem is partly because I find car drivers trying to kill me a bit tedious, sometimes I just can’t be arsed with the aggravation. 

Having said that the ride today was mostly enjoyable, only on one twunt today incurred my displeasure.


----------



## 13 rider (19 May 2019)

steven1988 said:


> My 10 year olds, first ever Sportive, Ride for Eric in Sheffield.
> 
> 15 miles with just over 1000ft of climbing and an 11MPH moving average, hes well chuffed
> View attachment 467148
> View attachment 467150


Well done young Taylor . Did you beat your Dad ? Be honest @steven1988


----------



## steven1988 (19 May 2019)

13 rider said:


> Well done young Taylor . Did you beat your Dad ? Be honest @steven1988



Ha, I Blocked him from Traffic the entire way then once we was on the circuit to finish, i said lets race it, but he was pooped so we rode across together, he loved it. 

25 mile one booked for the end of next month


----------



## theloafer (19 May 2019)

had a run out to check the new route for the darlo 50 miler... just so I know where I am going on the the day  dragged karon along as she needs the miles in her legs lol..she enjoyed it ... well the ice cream at Archers and the cider at the navy club might have had a lot to do with it






....70 miles there and back from newton aycliffe...been a great day 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2380646246


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2019)

After yesterdays metric half, I was just out for a pootle to keep the legs turning today.

Felt a bit cool first thing, so I stuck with longs and layers but more on that later...

Coal Road again, then right onto Skeltons Lane and at the end left and down the hill into Thorner. The legs were feeling it a bit, but it's mostly flat or downhill to this point so no issues. The climb up Milner Lane onto the ridge got me working though...
Anyway, it flattens out eventually and I was soon whisking along between the hedges past Hetchell Woods and took the left fork on Holme Farm Lane through the woods and into Rigton Green.
Right again and up the single track lane, which is starting to get even narrower due to the sprouting vegetation and onto Bramham Lane for more splendid solitude through the countryside.
I met a couple of horses (and riders) just before the Jewitt Lane junction, then up the ramp and back onto Holme Farm Lane to complete the circuit. My old bones were feeling it now, so I retraced my outbound route into Thorner stopping for a couple of pics and spent a few minutes watching the Red Kites circling off in the distance.










The descent off the ridge was much quicker and in the village I was in two minds - should I take the grind up Carr Lane, or the sharp hill of Sandhills? A couple of cars faffing about in the junction made my mind up for me and I stayed on the Main Street and headed for Sandhills.
As always, hard work but never quite as bad as you think and the lesser inclines between the ramps give you chance to get a breath.
Onto Skeltons Lane to Coal Road, then local roads down to home.

*13.75 miles* (22.12 km) in *1h 9m* at a steady average of *11.9 mph* with *594 ft *climbed and an average temperature of *14.3°C*

Enjoyed that, despite the tired legs. After the chilly start, the sun came out a couple of miles in and I was a bit over dressed by the time I got home. If I'd been going much further I'd have had to take a layer (or two) off, so hopefully it's a sign that the warmer weather is finally here on a longer term basis.
Loads of cyclists out today, with several club runs and a lot of solo riders too, and hardly any homicidal motorists.

Just a final word on the subject of flying things - they've been increasing for the last few weeks, but there seems to have been an explosion of the pesky things this weekend. Greenfly especially seemed to be everywhere at points...

And to end, the map:


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 May 2019)

Just before lunch on Saturday I set off for a little ride and had such a whale of a time I forgot to come back until this evening.The intention was to pop my 400km cherry. But as I rode out to the start and home again I inadvertently ended up popping my 500km cherry. Mathematically this quite neatly sealed my 300 mile cherry.

Lots of cherries involved here, but actually it was all about marmalade. This event was the Paddington Express. So named because the route loosely follows Brunel’s Bristol to London Paddington rail route. And genuinely the character stamping our Brevet cards at Paddington was an Audax character dressed as Kingdom Brunel and served us marmalade sarnies.

It was an amazing ride. My longest yet with over 30 hours in the saddle with no sleep.

The map




The Brevet card time




Food was a thing. Instead of my usual daily calorific expenditure of 3000, I topped 15 000




Sleep deprivation caused hallucinations. I kept seeing floating, green things.




My Brevet card.


----------



## Mike_P (19 May 2019)

Repeated Wednesday evenings route to the Ripley-Knaresborough road. Carried on past the first Scotton turning




Took the second turning instead so marking off yet another road not previously cycled along, and which gave a new vista to the pub named after the villages most infamous resident.




Down to Staveley where a Strawberry Fayre on the village green seemed vary sparsely attended and up to Arkendale. Red phone box time but this one was neither in use as a phone box nor for any other purpose.




Through Coneythorpe and Flaxby expecting a long snooze for the right turn onto the A59 but it was momentarily devoid of York-A1(M) traffic. Turned off also immediately to Goldsborough and regretted not staying on the A59 as the road had been “Surface Dressed”; at least the chippings had been compacted to a reasonable extent. In Goldsborough a red phone box had new use for a defibrillator. At the Knaresborough end of the village the previously demolished gate post was nearing completion of its reconstruction.




Rat ran around the north of Knaresborough and then took the A59 /adj cycle track up the hill towards Starbeck. To go with Wednesdays PR up the alternative cycle track, Beryl Burton Way, manged a PR on this one.
27.56 miles 1396ft climbed 14.1 mph avg.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Just before lunch on Saturday I set off for a little ride and had such a whale of a time I forgot to come back until this evening.The intention was to pop my 400km cherry. But as I ride out to the start and home again I inadvertently ended up popping my 500km cherry. Mathematically this quite neatly sealed my 300 mile cherry.
> 
> Lots of cherries involved here, but actually it was all about marmalade. This event was the Paddington Express. So named because the route loosely follows Brunel’s Bristol to London Paddington rail route. And genuinely the character stamping our Brevet cards at Paddington was an Audax character dressed as Kingdom Brunel and served us marmalade sarnies.
> 
> I was an amazing ride. My longest yet with over 30 hours in the saddle with no sleep.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Just before lunch on Saturday I set off for a little ride and had such a whale of a time I forgot to come back until this evening.The intention was to pop my 400km cherry. But as I rode out to the start and home again I inadvertently ended up popping my 500km cherry. Mathematically this quite neatly sealed my 300 mile cherry.
> 
> Lots of cherries involved here, but actually it was all about marmalade. This event was the Paddington Express. So named because the route loosely follows Brunel’s Bristol to London Paddington rail route. And genuinely the character stamping our Brevet cards at Paddington was an Audax character dressed as Kingdom Brunel and served us marmalade sarnies.
> 
> ...




Well done.


----------



## C R (19 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Just before lunch on Saturday I set off for a little ride and had such a whale of a time I forgot to come back until this evening.The intention was to pop my 400km cherry. But as I rode out to the start and home again I inadvertently ended up popping my 500km cherry. Mathematically this quite neatly sealed my 300 mile cherry.
> 
> Lots of cherries involved here, but actually it was all about marmalade. This event was the Paddington Express. So named because the route loosely follows Brunel’s Bristol to London Paddington rail route. And genuinely the character stamping our Brevet cards at Paddington was an Audax character dressed as Kingdom Brunel and served us marmalade sarnies.
> 
> ...


All I can say is


----------



## derrick (19 May 2019)

Nice ride to Heybridge Basin today, Most of the ride was good, we did have a run in with three small dick drivers, nothing serious, but two Porsch drivers, have they taken over from Audi drivers, The worst one a black cab driver, giving it loads of mouth but would not stop to talk to us. The tide was in at Heybridge Basin, The service at cafe was spot on. Very freindly staff, Unevenfull ride back, did have a couple of showers, ending in the pub for a few beers and a nice meal.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2381261047#comments


----------



## 13 rider (19 May 2019)

@Heltor Chasca that's an epic ride .


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Just before lunch on Saturday I set off for a little ride and had such a whale of a time I forgot to come back until this evening.The intention was to pop my 400km cherry. But as I rode out to the start and home again I inadvertently ended up popping my 500km cherry. Mathematically this quite neatly sealed my 300 mile cherry.
> 
> Lots of cherries involved here, but actually it was all about marmalade. This event was the Paddington Express. So named because the route loosely follows Brunel’s Bristol to London Paddington rail route. And genuinely the character stamping our Brevet cards at Paddington was an Audax character dressed as Kingdom Brunel and served us marmalade sarnies.
> 
> ...



Fair play! Good effort!


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2019)

@Heltor Chasca Wow!


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Just before lunch on Saturday I set off for a little ride and had such a whale of a time I forgot to come back until this evening.The intention was to pop my 400km cherry. But as I rode out to the start and home again I inadvertently ended up popping my 500km cherry. Mathematically this quite neatly sealed my 300 mile cherry.
> 
> Lots of cherries involved here, but actually it was all about marmalade. This event was the Paddington Express. So named because the route loosely follows Brunel’s Bristol to London Paddington rail route. And genuinely the character stamping our Brevet cards at Paddington was an Audax character dressed as Kingdom Brunel and served us marmalade sarnies.
> 
> ...



Well done @Heltor Chasca - I'm worn out just reading about your epic ride.

Now, how about a lap of honour?


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Now, how about a lap of honour?



Don't be cruel!!!


----------



## Donger (19 May 2019)

13 rider said:


> @Heltor Chasca that's an epic ride .



I think that goes for all of us. By now you must feel like you've been sat on an anvil for days.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 May 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Just before lunch on Saturday I set off for a little ride and had such a whale of a time I forgot to come back until this evening.The intention was to pop my 400km cherry. But as I rode out to the start and home again I inadvertently ended up popping my 500km cherry. Mathematically this quite neatly sealed my 300 mile cherry.
> 
> Lots of cherries involved here, but actually it was all about marmalade. This event was the Paddington Express. So named because the route loosely follows Brunel’s Bristol to London Paddington rail route. And genuinely the character stamping our Brevet cards at Paddington was an Audax character dressed as Kingdom Brunel and served us marmalade sarnies.
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow. My flabber is gasted.


----------



## Cavalol (20 May 2019)

Does anyone else look at this thread and think how lucky people are to live where they do and make a mental note to try and ride some of the routes shown? Some properly stunning places to day dream about.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Does anyone else look at this thread and think how lucky people are to live where they do and make a mental note to try and ride some of the routes shown? Some properly stunning places to day dream about.



WAY too often. Driven to distraction.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 May 2019)

We took it easy this morning, a coffee, a walk and a swim.

Then it was time to go to Formentor. I’ve had a bit of a cold the last few days so it was quite hard work up to the mirador. The decent to the hotel was nice, then came the long, straight, stepped road up to Cala Murta. Then her electric bike light turned purple.... it did this on me the other day, I didn’t know what it was and just kept riding. We didn’t want Mrs Dave at the lighthouse with a flat battery, so we turned back.

Of course the battery turned green again. Turns out purple is ‘safe mode’ whatever that means.

So we extended the ride up to Pollensa and back through the lanes.

A beer at Tolos.

24.25 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2382982141


----------



## Spiderweb (20 May 2019)

A nice afternoon so an extended home commute via Naburn. 28.1 miles with an average of 16.1 mph.


----------



## Stonechat (20 May 2019)

Yesterday’s club ride with the H & DW

We were supposed to go to Sonning Common

Started of through Windsor but leader too a wrong turning towards Slough
Was a big road and a long time before we got back.

Went through Twyford, Warren Row, and approaching Henley, we were much slowed by a long queue to go over the bridge.
Then one of out number had a puncture
Duly fixed we abandoned Sonning and went to a cafe in Henley


I sent Mrs Stonechat a text message, which the spellchecker on my phone “corrected” as follows

_We did not get as far as Sinning
_
Gave us both a laugh later

54.23 miles @ 15.8 mph with 1325 ft of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/2380171650


----------



## AndreaJ (20 May 2019)

Yesterdays ride in lovely sunshine again was a regular tour of Whixall lanes, through to Fenns Wood , Fenns Bank over the canal to Alkington then to Tilstock where I use the only main road of the ride for about 200 meters before turning back to Hollinswood and back to Goblins Lane , Stanley green, Coton, Waterloo, Edsataston, Ryebank, Horton and back home. Lots of people out , cyclists and dog walkers. 23.8 miles@15.9mph. Out again today as I don't work on Mondays, still sunny but a little cooler with the breeze, started in the same direction as yesterday to Fenns Bank but crossed the canal at the first bridge, got there just in time for the people passing on their boat to have finished winding the bridge back down so didn't have to wait and carried on to Alkington, Hollinswood where I came across 6 white geese with 3 goslings in the road, the car coming in the opposite direction and I managed to slowly persuade them up a farm drive which looked a better place to be than the road and I carried on to Cotonwood, Coton back to Edsaston past a donkey in a field enjoying a dust bath, Ryebank , Creamore and into Wem , I don't usually go this way and it is a horrible rough road surface most of the way to Wem, through Wem, past work onto my longer commute route to Tilley, Commonwood, Nonely, Loppington where there were traffic lights, which turned green for me , and the road I would usually use was closed so I carried on to the Ellesmere road to Wolverley and back home. 24.3 miles @15.7mph.Hopefully the traffic lights will be gone tomorrow for my ride home from work.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 May 2019)

SAFE MODE on an Ebike

I think we worked it out.... we didn’t have the manual = she’d come down a big fast decent, so the brain on the bike says “that was all too quick, we need to be sensible “

It’s like having your mum there.


----------



## gavgav (20 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Does anyone else look at this thread and think how lucky people are to live where they do and make a mental note to try and ride some of the routes shown? Some properly stunning places to day dream about.


Absolutely, this sums up the best thread on Cycle Chat!


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2019)

Just a short 11 miles for me today as the weather kept changing minute by minute from sun and blues skies to dark clouds, wind and looking like the heavens are about to open. To be honest I felt better doing a few less miles, but putting more of an effort into it .

The seat under the tree is one of my favourite places to stop and have drink and I can always shelter under it if it rains .


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2019)

@welsh dragon where's the bridge?


----------



## welsh dragon (21 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> @welsh dragon where's the bridge?




It is a bridge over the river Dovey on an unnamed road. Once over the bridge,.follow the lane to the end and it emerges at a small village called Caemaes. There is a pub there called the Penhros and the main road is the A489. Hope that helps.


----------



## C R (21 May 2019)

Beautiful day here today, so out for a quick circuit at lunchtime. Hatfield Bank has been closed for surface dressing, and as I have recently had a bad experience with the accumulation of gravel in such circumstances I decided to try a variation of my usual lunchtime route.

Out past the garden centre, first idiot of the day came out without looking, lucky for me I have good brakes. Continued along Brookend Lane, and then a left for Napleton. Second idiot of the day left hooked me at the Green Street turn. I was starting to regret having come this way.

Continued on to the end, and as I was reaching Bestmans Lane, the third idiot turned into the lane I was going cutting the corner completely, a couple of seconds later and I would have been under that car. By now I was getting quite jumpy, but determined not to let idiots spoil my lunch break.

So right at Bestmans Ln, left at the A38, and then left again for Kerswell Green by the Mazda garage. Past Kerswell Green, and then left over the M5 for Pirton, then Stonehall Common, Littleworth and back home past Norton church, with all the drivers on their best behaviour.

Just over 11 miles at 15.8 mph. Lovely ride at the end.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 May 2019)

Thanks God is busy at the new job and I keep forgetting to post or just can't push myself to do it.

Yesterday:https://www.strava.com/activities/2382568124 Happy Monday!






Recovery Tuesday Ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/2384998938

I didn't upload the pics from today yet. They will come or you know where to look... Right?

And now I have some pics from today, will post only one not to take over the whole page.


----------



## postman (21 May 2019)

.Well what can i say,best ride in over two years.Not the distance 44 miles.Not the destination Rufforth between Wetherby and York.Not the cafe,The Old School House.But the feeling of buckets of energy and stamina,no pain in the legs,or thighs.Everything was perfect.It seems to me the troubles with the Prostate and depression because of the tablets is now a distant memory.i rode on roads i last visited over two years ago.At the Cafe i sat in the garden and had my two lattes,i will tell you i was overwhelmed with emotion and i had a cry,that's how much it meant to me,to get to Rufforth.I was a little slower coming back but not much.This year has been good five times i have been to Otley 12 miles each way,once to Knareborough 22 miles each way and today 22 miles each way.Soon i intend to go to York but i am taking my rail card incase i fancy a train ride back.What a wonderful day.I also think food and the SIS tablets helped two 500 bottles on the bike,with a great breakfast of porridge,honey blackcurrant jam,banana and a handful of walnuts.I look forwrd also to trying the Sports Fuel i have ordered after reading about it n here.I also have it in my head to do Scarborough and come back on the train,but that can wait till i come back from America.What a wonderful day.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2019)

Gorgeous day here today (Lake District SE) so I toddled off to Windermere, Bowness & Witherslack and then reversed the route back to Staveley where I had a pint of Lager Shandy which was lovely.

Spectacular (  ) pic' of bike against the sign where I was entering Staveley and I had stopped to chat to someone I know on their bike cycling in the other direction.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 May 2019)

postman said:


> .Well what can i say,best ride in over two years.Not the distance 44 miles.Not the destination Rufforth between Wetherby and York.Not the cafe,The Old School House.But the feeling of buckets of energy and stamina,no pain in the legs,or thighs.Everything was perfect.It seems to me the troubles with the Prostate and depression because of the tablets is now a distant memory.i rode on roads i last visited over two years ago.At the Cafe i sat in the garden and had my two lattes,i will tell you i was overwhelmed with emotion and i had a cry,that's how much it meant to me,to get to Rufforth.I was a little slower coming back but not much.This year has been good five times i have been to Otley 12 miles each way,once to Knareborough 22 miles each way and today 22 miles each way.Soon i intend to go to York but i am taking my rail card incase i fancy a train ride back.What a wonderful day.I also think food and the SIS tablets helped two 500 bottles on the bike,with a great breakfast of porridge,honey blackcurrant jam,banana and a handful of walnuts.I look forwrd also to trying the Sports Fuel i have ordered after reading about it n here.I also have it in my head to do Scarborough and come back on the train,but that can wait till i come back from America.What a wonderful day.



Worth a double like imo.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2019)

One last ride.
All week we’d tried to to to Buger, but not managed it, so we did today.
We then went to Sineu, I was knackered and fell asleep at the coffee stop!
Keith went on to Petra, Mrs Dave and I returned. 
Beers at Tolos.

54 Mallorcan miles with Hoopoes and Red Kites

https://www.strava.com/activities/2385347750


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 May 2019)

postman said:


> .Well what can i say,best ride in over two years.Not the distance 44 miles.Not the destination Rufforth between Wetherby and York.Not the cafe,The Old School House.But the feeling of buckets of energy and stamina,no pain in the legs,or thighs.Everything was perfect.It seems to me the troubles with the Prostate and depression because of the tablets is now a distant memory.i rode on roads i last visited over two years ago.At the Cafe i sat in the garden and had my two lattes,i will tell you i was overwhelmed with emotion and i had a cry,that's how much it meant to me,to get to Rufforth.I was a little slower coming back but not much.This year has been good five times i have been to Otley 12 miles each way,once to Knareborough 22 miles each way and today 22 miles each way.Soon i intend to go to York but i am taking my rail card incase i fancy a train ride back.What a wonderful day.I also think food and the SIS tablets helped two 500 bottles on the bike,with a great breakfast of porridge,honey blackcurrant jam,banana and a handful of walnuts.I look forwrd also to trying the Sports Fuel i have ordered after reading about it n here.I also have it in my head to do Scarborough and come back on the train,but that can wait till i come back from America.What a wonderful day.


In fine form today, Postman. Double Like!!


----------



## gavgav (21 May 2019)

Early finish day from work and I simply had to get out in the lovely warm evening sunshine.

Took the Carbon and made good progress, with the breeze mostly behind me, through Hook A Gate, Annscroft, Exfords Green and on to Dad’s. Mental note that the road will be closed at Annscroft for a week, from next Tuesday, according to the signs.

Had half an hour chatting to Dad, before heading back out to Condover and along Lyons Lane to Betton Abbots, where I overtook a couple of cyclists who were laden down with what looked like full panniers on a tour.

14.82 miles at 14.0mph avg


----------



## derrick (22 May 2019)

Last night we did another long way round to the pub, Vic used her new TT bike for the first time, A shake down ride after i fitted the Di2 to it. She did seem a bit quick on it. the synchro shifting was working nicely, although we are going to have a play with it. The ride had no drama's apart from my other half who we kept dropping. She still loves me. Got back to the pub for a few beers and a chat.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2386095372


----------



## 8mph (22 May 2019)

I picked up this bike at the dump the other day for £8, it's a Specialized Allez A1 max.
It just needed the tyres pumped up, otherwise it's in near new condition. As. Steel framed bike enthusiast I was thinking of selling it but I took it for a ride and will probably keep it.
I just rode up the nearest hill. The stiff frame is so much more efficient on hills it felt like riding an e-bike. It's not nearly as nice to 
ride as my steel framed Carlton but it's ever so slightly faster. I'm thinking of replacing the chain rings and cassette for something pretty.


----------



## DCBassman (22 May 2019)

First ride on the Scott for a while. We're cat-sitting in Liddaton, not far from Brentor, just left of Dartmoor. So, to avoid the usual route and its two dips along Lydford Gorge, went out from Liddaton, via Coryton Church, then right on to the other Lydford road. This was a hell of a long grind up, not that steep, but it took awhile. Reach Lydford at the War Memmorial, then left toward the NCN27 track toward Okehampton. Nice easy ride, except the coffee stop at Devon Cycle Hire isn't open Tuesdays and Wednesdays term time. Rats.
Onward over Meldon Viaduct and past the scene where I wrecked my shoulder, for a snack/drink at the turnaround at Okehampton Station.




Uneventful return, except that long slog up to Lydford was a gonzo descent, for me anyway!
28.08 miles, avg 10.1mph, 2062ft climbing. Quite a few noises need sorting on the bike, but not today!
Edit: I checked the chainset where I'd messed about yesterday - needed tightening a bit.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 May 2019)

Another short utility ride today which I wasn’t going to post, but on the way home I saw some really colourful wild flowers along the newly(ish) opened Harwell by-pass . I stopped to take some photos with my mobile. I’m not sure I’ve done them justice. 

























The route about six miles, the black circle is where the wild flowers are.


----------



## pawl (22 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> Another short utility ride today which I wasn’t going to post, but on the way home I saw some really colourful wild flowers along the newly(ish) opened Harwell by-pass . I stopped to take some photos with my mobile. I’m not sure I’ve done them justice.
> 
> View attachment 467543
> 
> ...




Like the plcs


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

Just an 8 mile round trip utility ride to Littleport this afternoon with Wiggy #2, the Chartres, to run a couple of errands. My get-up-and-go has got up and left, but it seemed silly not to enjoy the sunshine. Even if it was a tad blustery.

Usual route via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parsons Lane. Popped into the quack to pick up mum's prescription from the dispensary, thence to the co-op to bag a couple of bits and pieces.

New lady in the dispensary today. The usual bods are used to me walking in with a bike - they don't even ask my name anymore.  But this lady's eyes were on stalks! Evidently not used to see someone cycle in. Yet.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 May 2019)

120 km and 2200 meters elevation to go with (7500ft ?)
















Tomorrow I have a day off... Maybe I should go for a bike ride..


----------



## Mr Celine (22 May 2019)

After work 30 mile loop. I made a stop outside a garden near the Ashkirk driving range, though it could double as a backdrop for the golf course at Augusta. 






A lovely evening with a fresh breeze which has brought some sparklingly clear air with it. This is looking south east to the Border which runs along the horizon, the summit of the Cheviot on the left. 






The map - 






33.3 miles @ 15.1mph, 666m up


----------



## Cavalol (22 May 2019)

Only about 8 miles or something on the Millennium Path and random bits of Chester. £50 ebay thing that's a little small but a lot fantastic. 
Trying to be a bit cute with the camera on my phone.


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 May 2019)

Played out on the Single Speed by the lake today for a couple hours.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 May 2019)

A short, but very important ride today. 9km tops. But it’s a ride that could take us very far.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

My ride today was for the same purpose @Heltor Chasca 

Although I did turn it into a bit of a bimble, seeings that it was such a lovely if blustery afternoon. Out via Downham Common, up into the village and stopping at the polling station (the village hall), then along The Hythe to Red Caps, a u-turn there, down Mill Hill, past Adventurer's Drove and Corkers Crisps and into Pymoor. From there, it's home via the rec ground and O Furlong. About 10 miles in all, in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres, just enjoying the sunshine and the lovely views.


----------



## DCBassman (23 May 2019)

Postal vote for me, and even if not, it's but a short walk to the polling station. The next time I enter one, I'll be there at 0630 to work for 16 hours!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 May 2019)

60 km / 37 miles for me today chasing points for the 50K challenge, ABC Towns and Villages challenge, and Veloviewer tiles.

Pleasant, enjoyable ride with 320m of elevation.


----------



## Cavalol (23 May 2019)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 467600
> Played out on the Single Speed by the lake today for a couple hours.
> View attachment 467600



That bike is insane (in a nice way!), what is it please?


----------



## booze and cake (23 May 2019)

I've been in Ireland for a week with my sister as part of our Mum's 70th birthday. Also along was a long time family friend who hails from there. I've had no internet for a week, watched no TV apart from one hurling match, and have been blissfully far away from the hustle and bustle of my normal London life. My Granny was Irish but lived in London all the time I knew her, and she died before I was 10 years old. Now aged 46 this is the first time I've visited the country of her birth. My Mum is a keen gardener and we had a number of those on the 'places to visit list', and our family friend Cathy hailed from the south east coast, so we spent a few days there getting a guided tour of the area, and meeting members of her huge and incredibly hospitable and entertaining family.

In between these activities I planned to squeeze in some cycling on a bike I'd brought with me from London, so I'll focus on the 3 decent length rides I did during the week. I had been told many things about cycling in Ireland from friends and family alike. Be prepared for rain, be prepared for some rubbish roads and maybe drivers, and enjoy the amazing scenery.

My first trip was a short 35 miler, that included Tintern Abbey. Isn't Tintern Abbey in Wales I hear you ask? (I did too). Yes it is. In the 1200's the Anglo-Norman Knight William Marshall, first Earl of Pembroke, was the patron of Tintern Abbey in Monmouthshire, Wales. On his return to Ireland, with a new title, Lord of Leinster, his ship ran into a storm. Marshall vowed to establish a monastery wherever he landed safely. After landing at Bannow Bay in Wexford he bequeathed 3,500 hectares of land for the foundation of a Cistercian abbey. The abbey was named after the one in Wales and also colonised by monks from there. More info: http://www.megalithicireland.com/Tintern Abbey, Wexford.html




It was then along Euro Velo Route 1 out to the sea.




It then meanders along the coast and I seemingly had it all to myself. I went a bit off route to visit Hook Lighthouse, the oldest working lighthouse in Ireland, and the second oldest working one in the world. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hook_Lighthouse




Then it was back to meet the others for lunch. It was not a particularly hilly part of the country, but it was exposed and windy, and the terrain was undulating, with virtually no flat at all, so it was quite draining. The surface of the Euro Velo Route 1 was fine, but some of the other minor road surfaces were pretty bad, no huge deep pot holes, but a filling rattling surface that changed constantly and there was no way to pick a clean line through it. One particularly bad section for a few miles even bounced my water bottle out of its holder onto the road. Otherwise it was amazingly quiet and enjoyable and I still made good time. Route: View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34793327

After a few days we drove over to the west coast and were based just outside my Granny's home town of Castleisland. We tracked down and met some relatives still in the area, yet more amazing Irish hospitality, giving us the full family history tour of the area, bring names to life and filling in many gaps I had in my own family tree, it was fascinating stuff.

This part of Ireland, Co. Kerry is perhaps the most visited part of Ireland. I'd heard it could be incredibly overcrowded during the peak summer months, but this early in the season it was possible to explore the jaw dropping scenery in relative peace and quiet. I was itching to get out on my bike, and had planned a 77 mile route that started with a trip to Killarney National Park. I was getting more and more excited the closer I got to it.




I passed through the Muckross House Estate to visit the Torc waterfall




And then cycled around the designated cycle path around the lake which was good.




Then out onto the road to begin the 3 mile climb up to Molls Gap. I can see now why it gets so many visitors, around every bend is an amazing view. I'm lucky as there's hardly any traffic. But forget about average speeds and soak up the scenery, I'm not passing through this without stopping and getting loads of pics, and despite occasionally threatening skies I'm lucky with the weather too.




















The view from Ladies View




At Molls Gap I turned off and entered the descent into the Black Valley, so called because it was the last place to get electricity in Ireland. The top section was absolutely brilliant, no straights, it just flows from one bend into another, very technical but maximum grins. I passed about 8 motor bikers coming the other way, I finger waved and nodded at each of them, and they all finger waved back, and the ones with open face helmets were grinning as much as I was, brilliant fun.




Along the valley floor for a bit and then another climb for 2.5 miles or so towards the Gap of Dunloe, the only other traffic some cyclists and some fellow tourists in a traditional horse and cart.




And the view from the top, ahead of another amazing and technical descent for about 4 miles, that again had me whooping with delight.




It was then 20 or so miles back to the house, just under 77 miles for the day and one of the best days cycling I've ever done. The section from 31-55 miles of this route is pretty much my idea of pure cycling heaven, and I don't think I'd ever tire of riding it. A truly wonderful days cycling. Route: View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34884694


The only thing the above ride was missing was some long, open, fast descents, but I ticked that box on our way back towards the UK. I managed to squeeze in another 77 mile ride by riding out to and up Mount Leinster. Quite a gruelling climb over very different terrain, but it was still good riding. I came across and rode some of the '9 stones route', which looked worth coming back and riding again at a later date. The view from the highest bit of road.




And when there's no trees and you've got an itch that needs scratching, a simple post can be a priceless addition to the landscape.




From the top it was a fast sweeping descent for about 6 miles.




I was on my own and totally unfamiliar with the road so held back a bit, but still hit 46 mph on the way day down, arriving at the bottom with a frozen on Joker-like grin.

Route: View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/34966353

All in all I rode over 200 miles for the week and did not get rained on once. Irish drivers are the most courteous and patient I have ever come across. I had one close pass over those 200 miles, by a BMW 5 Series, proving their propensity for douche-baggery is a worldwide rather than a UK phenomenon. All other drivers were happy to hang back and wait until it was safe to overtake. I did not see many cyclists, but every one I did see I waved at, and they all waved back, motorbikers waved, and I had more car drivers wave at me than ever before.

Some of the back roads on the East coast were quite poor, but overall they were much better than I was expecting and signage was great. The food was utterly fantastic everywhere, much better than the UK, the fish and prawns were bigger than I see in London and I got twice as many of them. The people are amazing and I'm only sorry it has taken me so long to visit. Back to the ferry. The weather has been great, no rain all week, I even have an Irish tan.




Goodbye Ireland, I love you and I promise I'll be back.


----------



## gavgav (23 May 2019)

Another lovely warm evening, but much windier than Tuesday, which made it hard going in a Westerly direction. It’s that nice fresh warmth, rather than muggy, which is always nice.

Just my usual evening route around Shrewsbury, but done in a clockwise direction, which doesn’t happen often.

Plenty of people in The Quarry, enjoying the sun and twice had to stop for bird life, on the Towpath. Once for about 40 odd pigeons that had swarmed to eat food that a couple had scattered for them and then to let a couple of ducks waddle across!

13.5 miles at a slow wind and town affected 11.6mph avg


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Wow @booze and cake that looked like an amazing time out there


----------



## Donger (23 May 2019)

Did my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride today, as I'd been unable to find time for it earlier in the month when I was away in Scotland. This was the least planned Challenge ride I'd ever done. Just got on my bike with a vague idea of heading off towards Hereford and pretty much winged it, arriving back on 103.2km (64.2 miles). Headed out of town via my favourite traffic-free route through Gloucester Docks .... where I came across a bit of graffiti that made me laugh:





After that I took every cycle way and quiet lane I could think of, and made my way over to Newent:




Then followed a bit of a horror trip along the B4221 to Gorsley .... with a stream of fast moving trucks in both directions and a narrow road with solid lines down the middle. I survived it, but hated that quarter of an hour. Eventually made it to Brampton Abbotts on the outskirts of Ross-on-Wye and made my way along one of my favourite little lanes through the quaintly named "Hole-in-the-Wall". This involved passing the curiously placed pedestrian suspension bridge over the Wye. This just leads into a muddy field on the other side and always makes me wonder why it was considered worthwhile building:




From there, I rode along the river bank through Hole-in-the-Wall:




zig-zagged about a bit, crossing the Wye twice at Hoarwithy and Holme Lacy.




.....




but not before stopping for a bowl of curried vegetable soup and a pint of Stowford Press cider at the curiously-named "Cottage of Content". Had a nice chat with an elderly couple form Barnard Castle, County Durham, then moved on.




Having meandered my way out to Herefordshire, I turned for home at about the 37 mile mark, and was pleased to hit Newent at the 52 mile mark. Years of elder care callouts to Newent had tought me that it is almost exactly 12 miles from home, so I was able to stop thinking about the route and just get on with it. Must admit, I struggled a bit from the 42 to 55 mile marks as I'd picked a pretty up-and-down return route, but found the groove again later on. Called off in Gloucester Docks again on the way back, as the tall ships were due to be arriving for the Gloucester Tall Ships Festival. Timed it perfectly, as one was just docking. Got myself an ice cream and watched for a few minutes:




Well, that was that. Month 53 of the challenge for me, and still going. Perfect sunny weather today, and I came home with some new tan lines. May ache tomorrow though.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 May 2019)

derrick said:


> Last night we did another long way round to the pub, Vic used her new TT bike for the first time, A shake down ride after i fitted the Di2 to it. She did seem a bit quick on it. the synchro shifting was working nicely, although we are going to have a play with it. The ride had no drama's apart from my other half who we kept dropping. She still loves me. Got back to the pub for a few beers and a chat.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2386095372
> View attachment 467516



Very nice piece of kit!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I've been in Ireland for a week with my sister as part of our Mum's 70th birthday. Also along was a long time family friend who hails from there. I've had no internet for a week, watched no TV apart from one hurling match, and have been blissfully far away from the hustle and bustle of my normal London life. My Granny was Irish but lived in London all the time I knew her, and she died before I was 10 years old. Now aged 46 this is the first time I've visited the country of her birth. My Mum is a keen gardener and we had a number of those on the 'places to visit list', and our family friend Cathy hailed from the south east coast, so we spent a few days there getting a guided tour of the area, and meeting members of her huge and incredibly hospitable and entertaining family.
> 
> In between these activities I planned to squeeze in some cycling on a bike I'd brought with me from London, so I'll focus on the 3 decent length rides I did during the week. I had been told many things about cycling in Ireland from friends and family alike. Be prepared for rain, be prepared for some rubbish roads and maybe drivers, and enjoy the amazing scenery.
> 
> ...



I really enjoyed reading that.


----------



## derrick (23 May 2019)

Another 24 miles to the pub. Paul suffered with a groin problem so he cut his ride short. The three of us carried on to the end. Paul got back to the pub 10 mins before us. But when we got there the beers were waiting. Had a nice evening sitting in the pub garden.
Had my new jersey on tonight.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/i7QRKp31


----------



## Tizme (23 May 2019)

Technically it was yesterdays ride, but I was too knackered to get on the computer last night and as it was my first ride since November I'm sure you'll forgive me!

26.74 miles: https://www.strava.com/activities/2388333419 without wishing to bore you all to death, it's been a difficult 6 months, my wife of 38 years and I decided that we had come to the end of the road, sold the house and moved apart. Things are still very amicable, I love her dearly, we just don't seem to be able to live together, but enough of that!

The ride was lovely, tiring for a first cycle out after so long, but the weather was kind and the views spectacular, made me forget my woes and enjoy being out and cycling again, although my rear end let me know I was out of practice before the end of the ride!






Hopefully I will be out and about again on a regular basis, but with an Irish Setter to walk twice a day and lots of decorating etc to do, there doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day!


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 May 2019)

Cavalol said:


> That bike is insane (in a nice way!), what is it please?



Thanks ! It's a Zipp2001 from 1993 I have one set up as a TT bike and this as a Single Speed. Before Zipp went heavy into wheels they designed this bike along with a disc and tri spoke wheel. Once the bike got banned from racing in 1997 they stopped production.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (24 May 2019)

As it was such a nice morning I thought that I`d go out early ( for me anyway) so I was out at 8.00, quite a bit of traffic locally as I would expect but thought that it would quieten once in the countryside. Wrong. Out of the countless vehicles that came past me and I am only talking about country lanes, there was only one car that actually waited until after a bend before overtaking me. The rest just overtook regardless, luckily nothing coming the other way. Of course most of these were on the way to work or on the school run. It was silly of me to have expected otherwise and I will go out later again weekdays. Normally I have a clear run. By the time I had turned off at Buxhall and on to Brettenham the roads were OK. We always say that warm sunny weather brings out the worst in drivers. At least I was home by 9.20 and in one piece. I will add however that I did`nt have any near passes, so must be grateful. Now we have the bank holiday to contend with, but earlier may be better on this score for getting on the bike.


----------



## postman (24 May 2019)

Straight to CycleChat Cafe can't find Your ride today fast enough..52 miles today,ignore the Stava total,i always turn it off before i hit heavy traffic or a cafe stop on my way back.It was wonderful Embsay Steam Railway via Otley and Bolton Abbey.Again plenty of energy and stamina,thighs ached but i rode through that.Two bottles one with SIS tablet in and one with Sports Fuel.Never felt tired,i am so happy.Great photos which i will post up later.Also this cycling app Cycle Log is so simple and it is not eating the battery,i hope i can swap it onto my new phone which i intend to get in a few weeks.Mrs Postman and the two little Postal cadets have a Huawei each,despite the Google rumblings.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 May 2019)

On the same note, I'm just back in with a huge smile on my face.  I'm gradually easing myself back in and thoroughly enjoying the wee 10 mile loop on quiet lanes and drover tracks around the nearby hills. Stopped to talk to a couple of pigs and then had to take a pic of what, to me, is cycling heaven.









Now for my weightwatchers chicken tikka dinner


----------



## postman (24 May 2019)

Just a few of the many photos on the ride today.





] [


----------



## Mr Celine (25 May 2019)

Friday's ride. 
My best bike lives on a pulley in the garage. In my haste to get going I caught the chain on something when getting it down, which I didn't notice until attempting to set off, almost suffering a spectacular clipless moment on my own driveway. The chain had come off and was solidly wedged between the granny ring and the frame. 
I made a mental note to check the front derailleur adjustment on return as the shifting had been getting worse lately. It was now even worse, though the biggest problem was getting it to shift up to the big ring. 
I stopped at the top of the Windydoors climb to take a photo. Looking back towards Gala and Melrose with the 3 Eildon Hills in the distance. The Cheviot is just visible on the far horizon to the left. 






Next up the B6362 out of Stow which starts at 15%. I couldn't concentrate on grinding up this due to a new rattle that had started as soon as I changed to the granny ring. I remembered having lost the granny ring bolts on my winter bike once - I'm always wary of over tightening them as they screw directly into the alloy crank - so I stopped to investigate. All 5 bolts on the granny ring nice and secure, but 4 of the other bolts were very loose and the 5th had lost its nut. After running repairs I carried on, the shifting got much better though the ride didn't. The tailwind across Lauder common after the end of the climb was welcome at first but it perfectly matched my speed and resulted in me overheating to the extent that sweat dripped into my eyes just at the start of the descent. This is a strava segment named 'can you hit 50'. For once this descent was no fun at all, ridden one eyed whilst trying to spot suicidal sheep and with a car behind trying to overtake. 
Lauder High Street was even worse. Due to a rideout about to leave the town there were lots of horses and spectators hanging around to watch. The traffic, including me, was going at a steady 15 -20mph and I was riding in primary a sensible distance behind the car in front, with another car a sensible distance behind me. In 300m I had two parked cars, one from either side of the road, pull out on me into what they perceived (if they looked at all) as a gap in the traffic plus one phone staring pedestrian who never looked at all and very nearly T boned me as I passed. 

A rather fraught 34.7 miles @ 13.8 mph. 791 metres up. 

The map -


----------



## Shearwater Missile (25 May 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Friday's ride.
> My best bike lives on a pulley in the garage. In my haste to get going I caught the chain on something when getting it down, which I didn't notice until attempting to set off, almost suffering a spectacular clipless moment on my own driveway. The chain had come off and was solidly wedged between the granny ring and the frame.
> I made a mental note to check the front derailleur adjustment on return as the shifting had been getting worse lately. It was now even worse, though the biggest problem was getting it to shift up to the big ring.
> I stopped at the top of the Windydoors climb to take a photo. Looking back towards Gala and Melrose with the 3 Eildon Hills in the distance. The Cheviot is just visible on the far horizon to the left.
> ...



And yes, if the cars that pulled out and hit you or cause you to swerve they would say " Sorry mate, I did`nt see you". That actually translates as " I am not that sorry, I just did`nt look properly, too many things on my mind to worry about".


----------



## gbb (25 May 2019)

Thursday, a nice 10 miles on my roadbike...paid quite quickly with sore knees (OA)
Yesterday, 2x15 miles commuting on the ebike, nice quiet roads for the most part.
Today, 11 miles with my wife, both on ebikes to a nearby village to get some meat for tomorrow's dinner. Nice quiet roads for the most part. 

The long fast rides of days gone by have gone forever, but you can still enjoy a bike ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 May 2019)

A tandem ride back on home soil. We were both feeling a little tired so we just opted for Waresley garden centre.

Buzzards, swallows and goldfinch were the birds of the day.










Gamlingay church and it’s pot holes and the low flying signs of Gransden airfield

25 breezy, warm miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2395669874


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

I read goldfinch as gold_*fish*_.

Must be more sleep-deprived than I thought...


----------



## DCBassman (25 May 2019)

Short out-and-back from Lydford to Meldon on NCN27. 
12.33 miles, 11.6mph avg. 750ft elevation gain, quite a lot for a fairly short section of railway! Gotta love Dartmoor.
Meldon Station was occupied by this rumbling beast.


----------



## Zipp2001 (25 May 2019)

Fridays are half day's for me, and to make it better it's a long holiday weekend (Memorial Day) so no work Monday. So on the way home I stop for my regular Friday lunch, 2 hot dogs with the works, chips, and a coke. Then arrive home get suited up for some trails riding and exploring. I spent just a tad under 4 1/2 hours out in the woods having fun. It was a perfect way to start the long weekend.


----------



## Jimidh (25 May 2019)

I’m currently sitting in my car eating my lunch after my 3rd lap at Glentress 7 MTB race near Peebles- i’m doing it as a pair with my son.

Contemplating whether I should head out and do a fourth when he gets back - there will be time for one more loop I suspect but it’s pelting down with rain and my knee is badly cut from a stupid and avoidable fall on my 2nd loop.

All good fun and i’ve worked up an appetite for dinner out with my wife and kids tonight for her birthday.


----------



## Old jon (25 May 2019)

All sorts of everything, in short. After my previous ride, in Brazil, my right knee started making pain. Not much chance to see a doctor, same day appointments are a rarity there, and we were travelling back to the UK starting Sunday lunchtime. And arriving at our front door Monday 20th evening. So Tuesday I saw my GP, had my knee X rayed and had a prescription filled. One week and one day later ( today ) I pushed the Ellis Briggs to the road and off I pedalled.

The difference is massive. Smooth tarmac, no road noise. Light traffic and the one thing I did miss while away is the sheer consistency of road construction here. Kerbs are pretty much the same on all the roads I use here, in Brazil they vary from a deep trench to a three foot high wall. Road junctions are so reliably the same here, t’other side of the Atlantic features cunningly concealed carriageways veering off at all sorts of angles and very few signs to show that you can turn HERE. Three yards beyond the sign. All adds to the experience.

This morning, the experience was different but the same, of course. Just that the last time was February. Towards the bottom of Dewsbury Road a kind taxi driver informed me that I should be riding on the cycle track, which gave me a flashback to Florianopolis. Cannot fault cycle tracks there. Anyway, a bit of a jaunt around Holbeck, I was going to Office Lock. On the way I passed the wreckage of the long-empty Haynes Manual building, I wonder how long the replacement will take to build. Anyway, onto the towpath heading in the direction of Liverpool but with no intention of travelling that far. Viaduct Road and across the river before beginning the climb that is Cardigan Road. Thing is, it is not a hill. Yeah, one end is higher than the other, but it is not steep. Just long. And tiring.

A squiggle through Headingley to reach the A 660 then up some more to Lawnswood. Just after the roundabout by the school I was passed very briskly. Not tempted at all, the lungs were in overdrive anyway. Continue, while deciding not to ride past Adel Church. Bramhope is the next village along, calling it that, I cannot recall it ever being just a village. Most of those smart houses along the road are over 50 years old. Hmmm. Anyway, turn right at the Dyneley Arms and have a long missed Wheee! down Pool Bank.



A bit of Bank Holiday traffic at the bottom of the hill, turn left to ride to Otley. I like this road, after the old paper mill there are views to the Chevin on the left and on the right the hill rising to Leathley and Farnham. Be riding that way again soon. But this morning, after a sharp left in Otley the route travels up the side of the Chevin. But back on the A 660, the Leeds Road, not the silly steep Old Chevin. Back to Bramhope this way is still a test of legs, rather slowly for me this morning, but followed by a sort-of-swift ride through. Again, at the roundabout I resisted the idea to turn left and pass Golden Acre Parks’ other entrance. Just carried along to Leeds, being passed once more by a rider who had done that on the way up out of Otley. Down to Headingley, red light at Shaw Lane and there is that overtaker again. But this time, after a bit of a chat, he turned right and I carried on to the next lights to turn right myself. Down the hill to Kirkstall, onto the towpath again and the gentle pedal back to Holbeck. Which leaves me to wander around a corner of Hunslet, turn right, away from the river and after twenty nine and a bit miles to see my front door again. The smile was well earned today.

A back on home ground map . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 May 2019)

Monday's Ride

I rode over to Maryport to visit my 99 year old mother. She is in good form indeed. I spent a good while with her before taking quite a convoluted route back to Cockermouth. Lovely sunny weather with good views over the Solway to Scotland. The Isle of Man was on show too. 43 smiles

Wednesday's Ride

I had a bit of extra time this morning so I took a good loop onto some of the lower hills around here (Cockermouth). The views out over the flatter lands to the Solway and Scotland were superb. The Isle of Man was showing well too. Abbeytown has an old Priory church. It was here I turned into the wind. It always blows in from the sea in these parts. The lanes offered a little shelter but when I reached the coast things got tough. It's not often I get down on the drops. I lunched in Maryport before spending the afternoon with Mum. To return I headed along the coast to turn inland for Aspatria and then familiar lanes for Bridekirk where I decided to go by Isel. The Derwent was a picture as I crossed the bridge but that headwind was lurking again over the last few miles. 58 smiles

Today's Ride

Jules H, John G and me today. Lovely day for an outing. We agreed Newent would work so we took the standard run out to Pendock and on for Hethelpit Cross. The loop into Newent kept us away from traffic and the cafe did us some super refreshments. 
Our run back was as usual. For once John wasn't time constrained so accompanied us back through the lanes. He even agreed to the detour by Brotheridge Green. All good today with lovely weather and great company. 54 smiles


----------



## TheDoctor (25 May 2019)

SWMBO was working in MK today, so I took the opportunity to drive over with the Brompton to ride to Yardley Gobion. This plan went perfectly until I discovered the Brommie had a flat tyre. I went to Ikea instead 
However, the kitchen parts I got only fit Ikea base units, which I don't seem to have. I need to return them.
Guess who's going to MK again tomorrow?


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2019)

With a few errands to sort first thing it was 9:30 this morning before I got out on the bike - that's quite late for me!
The weather was spot on through, which is always a bonus.

Probably my last chance this month to add to the Half Century Challenge tally, so up Coal Road, then onto Skeltons Lane and down Sandhills into Thorner.
I normally ride straight through Thorner - it's only 2 miles from home, but today i stopped by the ford just off Main Street to grab a couple of pics for the ford thread...













Back on the bike and continuing on Main Street (the lane through the ford only goes to a few houses and a farm), before turning on to Milner Lane, which inevitably means the climb up onto the ridge.
Anyway, gravity defeated for another day it was along between the hedges and eventually to Rigton Green and a couple of right turns took me onto Bramham Lane for an isolated run all the way to Jewitt lane, up the rise and onto Thorner Lane.
From here it drops gently for a good way, before plunging into the lesser of the Wothersome dips where I topped 38 mph before climbing up the other side and onto the road to Bramham, past the Park.
Over the A1(M) bridge, right down the hill and up the other side onto Aberford Road to loop around the top of the village and back into the countryside on Toulston Lane.
The weather at this point was absolutely glorious and I wish I'd stopped to take a few pics, but I didn't. Over the county line into North Yorkshire and right onto Garnett Lane, which would eventually drop me down into Stutton.
Straight through the village today, over Cock Beck and onto the single track lane which would take me out out the A162.
A couple of drivers showed that they had no idea what the passing places were for - first one stopped with me quite a good distance off. I thought they were being polite but they were actually parking in the passing place so they could take their dog for a walk in the woods. The second got to a passing place, looked straight at me and barrelled through anyway...

Anyway, up the hill on the A162 and at the top I had a slight error in the calculation department. I was thinking of turning left onto Raw Lane to loop through Ulleskelf and Church Fenton, but decided that I'd have enough for a metric half if I carried straight on through Towton. More on this later...

Right after Towton and heading for the battlefield memorial, where I had intended to stop for a breather and a couple of pics, but it was busy so I carried on, eventually dropping down into Saxton. Through a surprisingly busy village (I was passed by four cars) and out past the cricket club, intending to take that break at Linda's Bench.
Except when I got there it was occupied by a couple of cyclists already. How rude! 
Anyway, with three being a crowd and all that I pootled on, dropping down onto Copley Lane and the steady climb up to Lotherton Gates, before taking the lane to Aberford, where I did stop at the bench for 5 minutes and another couple of pics, despite the weather temporarily clouding over:







I've passed this bench hundreds of times and never stopped there before today but I must say it's an odd spot for a bench.
No view to speak of, unless you look left or right along the road - in front is a banking with a hedge on top, and behind are tall, well established hedges too.
Regardless it came in handy today while I had a breather and a flapjack bar, before remounting and heading on my way.
At this point through I realised that I was going to come up short on the mileage for a metric half, so started thinking of where I could add a few miles in.
Into Aberford under the A1(M) bridge with the seemingly obligatory slow moving traffic above, along Main Street for a bit and left onto Cattle Lane for the ups and downs to Barwick.
Barwick to home is pretty much bang on 3 miles and I needed over 7, so when I reached Scholes instead of taking a left at the Coronation Tree I carried straight on into the village. I don't often ride this was as after the church it's one of those soul destroying "invisible" hills that even though it looks flat is actually rising up constantly. Still, I reached the former railway bridge eventually and enjoyed a bit of respite out to the A64, where I had a bit more respite waiting for a gap in traffic then took my life in my hands for a few hundred yards down to the Thorner turning.
Along there to Skeltons Lane, then Coal Road and local roads heading for home, realising that I was still a couple of miles short. 
So a left instead of a right, followed by a series of longish loops around to get the distance in, and then up to home.

*31.40 miles* (50.53 km) in *2h 36m* at an average of just *12.0 mph* with *1,712 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *20.0°C*

Enjoyed that, despite the self inflicted navigational error - I really should know better  but it all adds to the variety doesn't it?
A couple of numpty drivers about but thankfully far fewer than recent weeks and it's another point in the bag.
Nice to be able to ride out in shorts and a short sleeved top again too, with Garmin telling me that today's temperature maxed out at a tropical 27.0°C which should be warm enough for anyone, which was probably why there were so many cyclists out and about today.

And to end, the map:


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> With a few errands to sort first thing it was 9:30 this morning before I got out on the bike - that's quite late for me!
> The weather was spot on through, which is always a bonus.
> 
> Probably my last chance this month to add to the Half Century Challenge tally, so up Coal Road, then onto Skeltons Lane and down Sandhills into Thorner.
> ...


Who in the right mind would do extra loops just to get to a silly distance of 31.07 miles .
Me and many others


----------



## gavgav (25 May 2019)

New territory for me today and a big climb up to 1700ft, onto the summit of The Longmynd with @Rickshaw Phil 

A warm morning and some decent sunny spells, as I headed up to Phil’s and had a quick play with the puppy, before we set out in the direction of Church Stretton and the first test of my new gears.

It’s a generally uphill trend through Condover, Ryton and Longnor, also seemed a lot of traffic about today, possibly events going on for Bank Holiday?

The section towards Leebotwood was notable for us chasing down a squirrel, for a good distance, before he eventually disappeared into the hedge.

We are heading up there





We crossed the A49, after a bit of a wait at the nasty crossroads, where a couple of cyclists coming across from the other direction appeared to steer right into my path, which wasn’t very helpful when you need to get across quickly.

We then continued through All Stretton, Church Stretton and Little Stretton (spot the theme?) before turning off by The Ragleth Pub, far too early for a beer though, and then began the steep climb, firstly on roads to Minton. I tested the new low gears out, which certainly helped on the steep sections, but I was having trouble with 1st gear, in mid range, jumping out of gear and so we paused in Minton for Phil to make some adjustments.

We soon left the tarmac and joined the forestry commission tracks, towards The Longmynd.





It had warmed up considerably by now and it’s a steep climb up there, almost 800 ft in a couple of miles, according to Strava. It’s very picturesque though and reminds me a lot of Grizedale in Cumbria.

We reached the top of the first bit of main climbing and paused for lunch, with a view of the nearby Midland Gliding Club, with many different flyers of all shapes and sizes, including a few of these





Anyone need a Christmas Tree?





Phil making an appearance





We skirted around the side of the Airfield, on the Bridleway, which when cresting the first summit, gave these amazing views towards Wales.





We turned off the gravel track and onto The Portway, which is a grass surface alongside the Airfield and quite hard going on the generally uphill trend. We paused to see a glider taking off and then joined the road again, across The Longmynd, before the short final gravel climb up to the main summit. 

Action shot of Phil on the Bridleway 





Unfortunately the climb was marred by my chain coming off, switching from Low Range to Mid Range, with the gears clearly still not quite right. Phil did an admirable job of getting the chain back on, as it had jammed itself quite well!

At the summit





Whilst at the summit, Phil had another proper go at setting up the gears and it did the trick, as they behaved much better for the remainder of the ride.

It was finally downhill now, but quite slow to begin with, as we were meeting lots of walkers, before we joined tarmac again and a brilliant fast descent through High Park, where 30.5 mph was hit, but the road surface isn’t the best in places.

This was highlighted when, after beginning the descent to Gogbatch, I went over a big bump and heard the clatter of plastic on road, as my second water bottle jumped out of the back of my rack pack. Phil retrieved it for me and was laughing at how it just seemed to levitate out of the pack!

Gogbatch is gorgeous and was my favourite valley, when I was little, for playing in. We also came across the Longmynd Pony’s, who had these really cute foals with them 





The descent through Gogbatch was good fun, before we then retraced our steps to Longnor and Ryton, meeting a pillock in a Ford Focus, who was going too fast and mouthed something at us, as he had the inconvenience of having to use his brakes, prick!

It was a welcome sight, arriving in Ryton, as The Fox Pub came into view, which was our refreshment stop, for a lovely pint and a half of Hereford Pale Ale. There were a few spots of rain, as we sat outside drinking them, but it didn’t come to anything much.





The legs had stiffened up, as we set off again, and I made a short notice decision to take us back via a different route, through Ryton Farm and Berriewood. There is a bit of climbing, but also a good long downhill section. I then surprised Phil again, by taking the lane to Cantlop, then the fast descent and climb back up to Betton Abbots and back home along the main road.

A fabulous ride, lots of hard work climbing, but worth it for the achievement of getting to the summit.

42.64 miles


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2019)

Shopping and gardening duties occupied the sunny morning but at least it meant no sun tan lotion needed for the ride on the Defy this afternoon. Through Killinghall and Ripley, and then up Scarah Bank joining the westbound route of NCN688 Way of the Roses




Almost a constant climb pass Warsill, false flats being given away by eastbound cyclists freewheeling in the opposite direction. Brimham Rocks were a popular destination for a Bank Holiday weekend as usual, one day when its quite I will turn in.




Downhill back to Ripley, although that’s a bit generalist given the typical lumpy terrain including Spring House Wood Climb on the way to Burnt Yates– only 4% average but with a maximum of 18.5%




No mistaking the downhill nature of the B6165 through Bedlam – the row of trees diagonally up the hillside marks the outbound climb of Scarah Bank. Was a touch chilly that descent.




Back into Ripley –these are “Town Hall Cottages”with the “Hotel de Ville” beyond (the village hall / Ripley Town Hall) , like the a large number of buildings in the village they are listed for their architectural and/or historic merit




Took the Nidderdale Greenway which has been chalk marked, presumably by objectors, with the apparent alignment of the proposed Killinghall by-pass; that’s a by-pass that has been proposed for well over 30 years to my knowledge but there is another proposal to enact it.




Stayed dry although I did note the odd raindrop in the wind close to the end of the ride but it took a good hour and a bit after getting home to turn into normal bank holiday weather. 23.77 miles 1646ft climbed Avg 13.2mph


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2019)

As @NorthernDave has mentioned above, there's a thread in the Photo Gallery section covering "your bike in front of a ford" and today, with nothing better to do, I decided to head out to Grundisburgh to get pictures of my bike in front of BOTH fords in the village.

I started out with the longer run to Martlesham via Falkenham, Kirton and Newbourne before heading up Beacon Hill and turning off to Little Bealings where I found out that Lodge Road on the way out had been recently surface dressed but only partly swept, which was fun suddenly coming across deep patches of chippings on a twisty, narrow road! Turning off at Great Bealings for the back road to Grundisburgh I looked up and there were three buzards circling around on the thermals. Then came Grundisburgh itself and the objects of my trip...







There then followed a quick run through Culpho, Tuddenham St. Martin and Westerfield before dropping in to Cladon and along PaperMill Lane where a recent fire has devestated the derelict old Fisons factory which I liked the look of, despite its condition...
Before:



Now: 



After that it was through Bramford, Sproughton, round Ipswich and into Nacton before home with just over 50 miles on the clock.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2396100610


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2019)

Having a new small furry distraction at home (Idris, a cocker spaniel puppy ) I have been a bit remiss in not writing up my rides over the last week so here is a rundown:

*Tuesday* - I only had a couple of hours to spare so took the Raleigh out to do my hilly loop through Condover to Acton Burnell, Hollyhurst, Dudgeley, Smethcott. Pulverbatch and back via Longden Common, Longden, Exfords Green, Hunger Hill and over Lyth Hill.

The wind was stronger than forecast but doing the ride in this direction meant I mostly had it as a tailwind for the first half. Despite it being a normal working day I was surprised to find plenty of other cyclists out and about and I believe I passed more in the first 12 miles than I did on the whole of my recent century ride.

I haven't brought the Raleigh on this exact route before (I've only used the knockabout bike for this one) and and was pleased to get on at a really good pace, especially later on from Pulverbatch to Longden which is a good stretch of flowing downhill that I always enjoy.

28.9 miles at 14.6 mph average.





Near Dudgeley Farm, Caer Caradoc as the backdrop.





Bluebells near Smethcott.

*Thursday *- A lovely sunny day with a lighter wind and I had time to get a good run out on one of my regular routes. I started off heading round the edge of town to Montford Bridge then followed the marked cycle route to Montford, Shrawardine, Pentre, Melverley, Prince's Oak, Westbury, Nox, Shorthill, Exfords Green and extended it a little bit by heading through Condover.

I was heading against the wind for the first half but it didn't really make much of an impression. I caught a couple of other cyclists at Montford Bridge and overtook with a greeting, then further along the road at Montford they caught up again while I was stopped for photos and we ended up chatting for quite a while.

I thoroughly enjoyed the ride to Melverley (overtook another rider here) then picked up what tailwind there was at Crew Green. The climb at Prince's Oak is always a pull but didn't feel too bad today then between Westbury and Nox the long, slightly downhill stretch was great apart from finding temporary traffic lights right on the best bit at Yockleton. Fortunately they did detect me and changed but not before I'd lost some momentum in anticipation of stopping.

I got some good speed into the dip at Westley near Exfords Green (top speed of the ride at 34.7 mph) but by Condover was feeling the effort of having pressed on so had to ease off a bit into the wind for the last stretch to home.

Exactly 35 miles at 15.6 mph average.




Montford





At Alderton Hall.





Drink stop after the climb at Prince's Oak. The Breidden hills in the background.

*Friday* - Another regular route on a slightly more overcast but still pleasantly warm day. This time I headed through Condover to Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Withington, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, and back via Condover again.

I had the wind mostly helping for the first half of the ride and really enjoyed pushing on, especially as the gradients are favourable much of the way to Withington. On the approach to this village I encountered a few other riders coming in the other direction and also unfortunately picked up an insect which stung me on the side of the face. Fortunately it wasn't bad so I carried on with just a dull ache.

At Cressage I had the climb up Shore Lane to do and had also turned back into the wind so the high average speed I'd set so far ebbed away as I headed to Acton Burnell and Longnor.

I'd wanted to get out as early as possible for this ride as the forecast had mentioned possible showers and by Longnor there were some threatening looking clouds gathering and spots of rain blowing in the wind. Between Ryton and Condover the roads were properly wet (shouldn't have bothered washing the bike yesterday) but it was all dry again after the village so I was fortunate to have just missed that shower.

34.3 miles at 15.4 mph average.





Crossing the old bridge at Atcham.





We're into my favourite time of the year now with all the lush greens of the countryside and wild blooms filling the verges.





For those who haven't already seen him, this is the little chap who has been distracting me from logging in to write up the rides.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2019)

Almost up to date. @gavgav has done a good write up of our ride yesterday so I'll just add that I was pleased that he likes the new gearing but a bit disappointed at the teething troubles (as is often the case, it worked perfectly on the workstand ). It was a great ride and an excellent test for the bike as Gav utilised the entire range of useable gear combinations.

My recorded distance for the trip came to 41.9 miles at 10mph average.





Brookside Cottage at Little Stretton.





Paraglider looking for a landing spot near to Hamperley.





On our way up the big climb of the day.





Paraglider preparing to jump off the ridge as we join the Portway.





At the gliding club.





Made it to the summit despite shifting issues.












Gogbatch.





Refreshment at The Fox at Ryton.


----------



## Donger (26 May 2019)

Friday's ride: A pleasant 14.5 mile bimble down the lanes to the pub and back with a friend who doesn't cycle much. Simon was riding my old No.3 bike that I'd given him at Christmas, and it was nice to see that he has been looking after it. A pleasant drink at the Ship Inn in Framilode and nothing to make me break sweat. It's not all about racing around in lycra.

Sunday's ride: A 43.7 mile club ride made up of me and four others who are all occasional intermediates and occasional social riders. The result, a fast ride. I was definitely way behind everyone else on the way up Fiddler's Hill to Painswick, and had to really work to stay on the back at over 20mph on the way back up the A38. But it was another enjoyable ride. Quite windy .... in fact when we passed Gloucestershire Aerodrome the windsock was horizontal, and a seagull was crossing the road backwards in front of me! Wildlife spot of the day was a little muntjac deer that strolled across the road a few yards in front of me just before we arrived at the café stop at the Rococo gardens in Painswick.

Looking set for my second consecutive 300 mile month since quitting work. My 3,000 mile yearly target might have to be revised upwards.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2019)

Todays target was an imperial half century . Out the door at 0900 as it starts to spit with rain not good timing but it's not too bad. Through Newtown Linford then the drag up Markfield lane out to Thornton down by the reservoir the rain has just put a sheen on the roads . The downhill s bends were took a lot steadier than normal . As I approach the T junction I rider comes round from the right and I see his back wheel step out and he's on the deck . He'd just got to his feet when I stopped checked he and his bike was ok and thankfully both were find bit of road rash for the rider and just a dropped chain on the bike . Helped him sort his chain out and made sure he was ok before pressing on . Heading for Market Bosworth therein got worst so on with the rain jacket . Through Bosworth, Shenton ,Ratcliffe Culley into Warton and some lovely smooth tarmac into Austrey . Then the climb up last the radio mast into Appleby Magna ,Snarestone and the rolling terrain back to Market Bosworth . Took the flatter route home Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Ratby Groby and home . Had to ride past home as I got back with 49.8 miles on the clock a couple of tenths and back and finish on 50.12 miles. Weather was a bit windier than expected rain was never too bad the rain jacket was on and off twice . 50.12 miles in a minute over 3 hours 2600ft of upness a couple of Strava prs up the climb to the radio mast which I did properly try at


----------



## C R (26 May 2019)

A chance to get another metric half in the bag for the challenge. There was rain forecast after nine, but not cold.

Out at twenty to seven, with the intention of trying some new lanes. Set off through town, then towards Droitwich via the back lanes. The lanes were full of debris, so had to be careful on the descents. Made reasonable time to Droitwich, and from there made for Hanbury.

Stopped for a bit of a rest and a snack by Hanbury Wharf, and got a good view of the Droitwich canal





The idea was to add a bit of distance and try some new routes, so instead of turning for Crawle I continued along the Saltway, past Hanbury, and then turning right at Bradley Green, heading in the general direction of Grafton Flyford. The breeze was picking up, and was a bit annoying at times, but I was still making good progress.

Crossed the A422 at Grafton, past North Piddle, then Naunton Beauchamp and a left for the ford, where I stopped for another short break, and a photo of the ford






The last section of the ride was through Pinvin, with the intention of going to Drakes Broughton via the ford, but the road was closed, so I carried down the road to Pershore, and then Rebecca road for Wadborough. Past Wadborough a few drops of rain started falling, so pressed on a bit through Littleworth and made it home before the rain got serious.

36.8 miles, with just over 300m of up. The map


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 May 2019)

C R said:


> A chance to get another metric half in the bag for the challenge. There was rain forecast after nine, but not cold.
> 
> Out at twenty to seven, with the intention of trying some new lanes. Set off through town, then towards Droitwich via the back lanes. The lanes were full of debris, so had to be careful on the descents. Made reasonable time to Droitwich, and from there made for Hanbury.
> 
> ...


Nice loop. I'm familiar with those lovely lanes. The lane from Pinvin to DB is OK on a bike. They've laid on a pedestrian/cycle bypass.


----------



## TigerT (26 May 2019)

It’s been a mixed week of weather. 

First was 4 days of commuting Monday and Tuesday I would have normally got the train, but cycled as we are still in ‘Bike to Work’ months here in Switzerland. I got soaked both days, both directions. Thursday was the complete opposite, I melted in the heat! Friday, short bibs - Perfect!

Saturday should have been nice up until 15:00. I got out by 10am and after about 30 minutes the sky turned black and unleashed a thunderstorm. I’d done about 15kms at the time and was soaked again so I took shelter at a railway station and when the rain eased off, headed home.

Sunday, the weather forecast was good and I woke up to sunshine. After yesterday’s aborted ride, I was struggling for motivation so I was late dragging myself out. It had clouded over and I really didn’t fancy getting wet again.

I started out on a long S shaped route to Winterthur for Coffee. Almost got taken out by a kid in a go kart (there was an event on later and the road would be closed but it was still open and he was lucky not to get hit by me or the oncoming bus) but that was the only event in what was a pretty nice ride out.

I parked the bike in the secure parking at Winterthur railway station and went off for a wander around the city. There was a marathon on so I couldn’t head out the other side as all the roads were closed, so decided just to head back the same way.

The ride back was not so nice at the start, a bit of a headwind. Then my right shoe broke - The sole snapped behind the cleat, but it still worked. 

After that, things improved. The sun came out and the wind dropped, so I put in a bit of effort and really enjoyed it. So a total of 182kms for the week.

A couple of days of rain next week but then the temperatures are set to hit mid 20’s. I’m looking forward to that!



There is a beautiful park full of trees just outside Winterthur. It’s actually a shop, but it’s completely open to wander around.


Today’s map


----------



## Stonechat (26 May 2019)

No club run today, the HDW were. Doing 100 miles time trial, not for me!

I did a long and complicated route and as I often do had some navigation issues.

It was somewhat cooler and I noticed more of a wind.

The route took in a run down to Send and then back north going through Mayford skirting Pirbright and then Normandy to Ash. Then north through Farnborough, Hawley Yateley, Crowthorne, skirting Bracknell to Winkfield and home via Windsor Great Park

71.44 miles at 15.9 mph with 1965

https://www.strava.com/activities/2398891162

Towards the latter part of the ride it would occasionally start raining, mostly light but a couple of heavier bursts

Not enough to dissuade me


----------



## C R (26 May 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Nice loop. I'm familiar with those lovely lanes. The lane from Pinvin to DB is OK on a bike. They've laid on a pedestrian/cycle bypass.



Thanks, good to know. I was wondering if it would be passable, but it was getting late for me and didn't want to risk having to double back. 

BTW, how is Mrs 26 doing?


----------



## BianchiVirgin (26 May 2019)

In a mix of heavy drizzle, light drizzle, NW wind and low temperatures a circuit that a few club members concocted in Co. Donegal totaling 172km and 2600m of climbing. 

A long day out at just over 7 hrs moving time. 

A well earned feed at the end topped off a long day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2019)

Agreed with the missus to meet her at a local garden centre for a coffee, me ride out, her drive. Took me an hour to do the first 15 miles as I battled a brutal headwind. Took me an hour to do the last (just under) 20 miles as I had the wind behind me.

Garden centre was rammed.

Just under 35 miles in 2 hours, time for a fish finger sandwich.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2400972717


----------



## Spiderweb (27 May 2019)

Out on the Tricross at 11am for a ride to D’Oyleys tearoom in Bolton Percy. I settled for just a cappuccino as my cycling ‘friend’ had told me 10 mins earlier that I needed to lose weight, apparently I’m the fattest he’s seen me...nice!!!
Anyway 26.6 miles with an average of 16.1 mph. I’m starting a diet tomorrow!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I had a pootle up to the Harwell Village feast/fete/fair via Chilton. 

Had a mooch about, looked at the nice classic cars, and Vintage bicycles from Benson Vintage Cycle Club, marvelled at the steam tractors, bought a burger then had a cream tea came home. Just over six miles.


----------



## geocycle (27 May 2019)

Took advantage of a tail wind to Ribblesdale today. Spot the bike!


----------



## Old jon (27 May 2019)

A bit breezy this morning so not much use looking at weather forecasts. And I wanted a ride anyway, initial thoughts were to take the fixed out for its first ride since February. Then the thought of the intended route for today induced me to wheel out the geared bike. There would be hills.

Thirteen hundred feet was the reported elevation gain, to speak Garthing, after thirty one and a smidgeon miles of riding. The site reported a temperature of 8.9 degrees but said nothing about how black lacquered I feel after the ride. Let’s tell you how it happened.

The usual wander through Holbeck, where I noticed a couple of other demolition sites, one diagonally opposite the Commercial ex pub. First tick of the memory clock. Along Water Lane to Victoria bridge, and from there to Crown Point Road to cross the river on the way to Regent Street. These names sound grand, but they ain’t, development sites is a polite term. Tock, the site of the Regent ex pub and a couple of other music venues over the road. Up to the Clock at Oakwood, where all sorts of bike clubs used to start their club runs from, past the spare gates of Roundhay Park, down the dip and start up Boot Hill. Right at the top I could see wonderfully bright blue sky. Right where I was pedalling it was persisting down. I knew where I wanted to be, so kept pedalling. All the way to the top, and was rewarded with the blue sky. After a stretch of flat road, turn left onto Whin Moor Lane.



Another left turn and more breezy riding to the right turn at Slaid Hill and the wonderful ride along Wike Ridge. Along with Oakwood, this is an hour or more of the clock ticks. All the way to East Keswick, which has its very own clock, a Potts clock where most houses have a bedroom. Up the hill past that and eventually turn right onto the A 659 and ride down ( yes, down! ) to Collingham. Before reaching the A 58 turn left to ride through Linton on Wealth, named to distinguish the place from Linton on Ouse, a few miles northeast. Wetherby next, fairly busy place this morning. Amongst other things there was a procession of bikes being pushed across the river bridge. Dunno why, and the glum expressions on the faces of the pushers just put me off asking. On the A 58, Collingham again where I managed to resist the temptation to ride up Jewitt Lane, then the lights at East Rigton. Yet again, I did not turn left for the steep bit, just continued to Scarcroft and the climb past there.

After some more up and down the last quick descent of the ride, still pedalled, led back to the park gates, unused pair, the Clock yet again and the stuck traffic shuffle that is still being inflicted on folk wanting to travel from the bottom of Eastgate to Crown Point Bridge. Not too bad on the bike. Of course, cross a river and inevitably the roads after trend upwards. But it is the final lap to home and this time a weary smile as I just beat the next shower. Good ride and all.

A map, rain free


----------



## Spartak (27 May 2019)

Nice ride down to Burnham on Sea today. Using quite a few off road tracks including the Bristol to Bath, Flax Bourton Greenway, the Strawberry Line and the Brean Down Link.

Fish & chips for lunch on Weston Super Mare sea front rounded off a great day...


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2019)

Checked the weather forecast just before turning in last night and with it set to be dry, but breezy until late morning, I set the alarm for early (for a bank holiday, anyway) on the back of it.

So, out on the Giant just before 8 and back into the layers and longs as it felt a bit brisk. The bike steered itself to Coal Road and I noticed that the flags on the Unilever factory were suggesting it was a bit windy, but down at road level I was fairly sheltered from it.
That changed as I turned onto Red Hall Lane and the maelstrom enveloped me.
Anyway, onto the A58 and then onto Whin Moor Lane, just like @Old jon above (small world), but at least it was dry for me and under blue(ish) skies.
Past a group of racing snakes all getting ready for the off, and out into the countryside, getting passed by those very same cyclists.
It's quite open along here, which meant i was enjoying the challenges of a swirling headwind, so I was glad to turn the corner onto Gateland Lane and the shelter of the tall hedges. Into Shadwell and I decided to turn right down the hill rather than slog up to Slaid Hill against the wind.
Across Bay Horse Lane and up that sharp little rise to cross the A58 onto Carr Lane. 
At this point I should have been getting a bit of assistance from the wind, but I didn't notice anything. It's mainly downhill into Thorner from this direction, apart from a sizeable lump by the S bends, so I was soon in the village and onto Milner Lane for the inevitable climb onto the ridge.
As I neared Holme Farm Lane I noticed a few spits and spots of rain, but the sky was still looking benign enough, so I carried on through Rigton Green and out onto Compton Lane. Eventually this leads to Jewitt Lane and after a short climb I was heading due south with an interesting crosswind at each gate / gap in the hedges. Into the dip before the climb back onto Holme Farm Lane and the weather arrived.
The sky darkened and the rain started, adding to the wind, but then as I approached the Milner Lane junction to complete the loop it all but stopped - so I thought I'd go around again again.
It's a nice enough little loop this, nothing too demanding and just over three miles on quiet, often single track lanes.
Patches of blue were appearing in the sky over Rigton Green and all was well until the mid point on Jewitt Lane again, where the rain started and by the time I was back on Holme Farm Lane it was monsoon season, so I ducked under a big tree for a bit of shelter:










Don't be fooled by the odd little bit of blue sky, it was persisting down and the temperature felt like it had dropped a couple of degrees.
Anyway, after about 10 minutes it backed off again, so I decided to do another loop around, this time via the deserted solitude of Bramham Lane. Always enjoyable to ride along here and again I saw no-one from one end to the other, but inevitably as I climbed back up onto Holme Farm Lane for a third time the rain started again, so this time I didn't faff about and turned to run back along the ridge and into Thorner.

Through the village and up Sandhills, with the rain coming and going but never completely stopping, then onto Skeltons Lane into the wind before Coal Road and local roads down to home, damp but happy to have gotten a ride in.

*23.23 miles *(37.38 km) in *1h 59m* at an average of just *11.7 mph* with *1,279 ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *8.0°C*

Happy enough with that. While it would have been nice if the forecasts had been accurate, I'd probably not have gone out today if they were, so it's swings and roundabouts isn't it? 
I felt that drop in average temperature though, which was a full 12°C less than on Saturday
Checking the Met Office the winds were gusting at up to 30mph, so I'm officially going to class that as a bit blowy. Despite that and the frequent heavy showers (that have lasted all day), there were still a decent number of cyclists out and about.

And to end, the map - which Garmin has decided to add a sunny symbol to today, showing that even computers have a sense of humour:


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2019)

Had a great long weekend with 3 nice rides totally just short of the 100 miles used different routes on all 3 days and even used 3 different bikes ie , Hardisty , Koga and my Aende would be hard push to say which ride or bike was the best .

I have been spoilt


----------



## delb0y (27 May 2019)

Donger said:


> .... at over 20mph on the way back up the A38.



Bloody 'ell! That's twice my average speed. How fast do the slow group go?



> Looking set for my second consecutive 300 mile month since quitting work.



Cool. Congratulations on retirement (I hope this is in order, and giving up work was planned). Some days I think it will only be when I retire that I will get any riding in.

Just a sneaky 23 miles around town this weekend, delivering odds and ends for SWMBO's business. Rest of the time has been seeing the folks, walking the dog, and gardening. Was out front for several hours this morning trying to make the hedge look somewhat less disgraceful and getting jealous at all the cyclists zipping by enjoying the bank holiday. Back to work tomorrow and friends flying in from Australia to eat up next weekend. Which is nice, but sigh...


----------



## Donger (27 May 2019)

delb0y said:


> Bloody 'ell! That's twice my average speed. How fast do the slow group go?
> .......
> Cool. Congratulations on retirement (I hope this is in order, and giving up work was planned).


We usually cruise along on the flat at about 15-16mph. There was a following wind, and it was a particularly strong group this week!
As for the "retirement", it was more a case of being in the fortunate position of being able to walk away and leave all the stress behind. Not yet a pensioner, but not in a fix either. Loving it so far.


----------



## AndreaJ (27 May 2019)

2 rides over the weekend, Saturday I was a bit short of time so a quick ride around Whixall along a regular route towards Alkington, across the canal and back to Hollnswood, Coton, Waterloo, Poolhead where there are now 2 foals in a field, Foxholes Horton then home. 19.9 miles @ 16.2 mph in the sunshine. Sunday I had more time so tried a different route to see if it would be near 50km, started in the same direction as yesterday but turned to cross the canal the opposite way then carried on to Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, didn't fancy the rough road surface on the Whitchurch Road so carried on then turned over the Lowe to Wem along my commute to work route, slight hold up on the High Street where there are temporary traffic lights and onto Tilley, Nonely Loppington, Brown Heath,English Frankton, Colemere where I turned past the sailing club instead of going round the mere, through Lyneal, Northwood then home. 29 .3 miles @15.7mph average speed so a bit short of 50km but not bad for a guess. Still nice and sunny but a bit windy, I was getting blown about a bit and most of the route between Tilley and Colemere was into a headwind which made progress a little slow at times.


----------



## Glow worm (27 May 2019)

A pleasant 17 miles dodging the showers in north Norfolk today.







On the Holkham Estate, the 'Triumphal Arch'. You can hire it out for a stay apparently.






Further along towards the obelisk. On the Google Earth flight simulator, this is where I normally land my F16!






Holkham Hall.






Wells was heaving, so I got my shopping done sharpish and headed for the pine woods past the lifeboat station above.






NCN1 between Wells and Burnham Overy. You have to keep your wits about you with some sandy patches in places.






It's a few years since I've been along here and a new Cafe has popped up. It's quite fun but was heaving so I'll save a proper visit for a midweek in say, late November when I should have the place to myself.






Holkham Gap.






During a shower, I sheltered under a huge oak and had a chat with an old pal. Lord Liecester.

Back just before a massive deluge. I'd planned another ride but watched telly by the fire with a few cuppas instead.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 May 2019)

C R said:


> BTW, how is Mrs 26 doing?


She's almost recovered Thanks. The concussion took a while and she still has minor complaints from bruising but it's all going well.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2019)

I wasn’t going to post my ride today as it was a mundane utility ride to the bank and back.

On the way back I turned a corner on the NCN cycle path and a couple were pulling another lady out of hedge who apparently had fallen off her bike. 

I asked if everything was ok and they said they might need some help, hedge lady looked pale and stunned. What I couldn’t work out was why the rear wheel was off the bike and some distance away. 

She had had a fit or seizure, it transpired that the hedge lady was carrying the bike and wheel because someone had attempted to steal it and she didn’t know how to get the bike back together, chain was all twisted as well. Whilst the man was helping the lady up, his wife was one the phone to ambulance service, while we were waiting for the ambulance, I put the bike back together and made sure everything was working fine. 

In the end she didn’t want to wait for an ambulance, so another couple took her and her bike home in a flatbed truck. She didn’t look well though. 






Just over 8 miles today.


----------



## derrick (28 May 2019)

Of to Dieppe for a couple of days. Nice ride to Newhaven. Got here a bit early so we had a nice meal in the local pub. On the ferry now. Another beer on board. Then a knapp. Next stop Dieppe.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/OkDsOT2E3W


----------



## Jenkins (28 May 2019)

Couldn't be bothered to cook dinner today so I tok advantage of the £6 big plate special at one of the local Hungry Horse pubs and got a metric 50 in at the same time!


----------



## Old jon (29 May 2019)

Bright again, and dry this morning. No reason not to ride, yet again on the geared bike ‘cos my fitness is lacking. Yup, the fixed should make me fitter faster but the hills. Hmmm. Maybe next week.

Even with the geared bike, the route was to the flatter bits locally today. Still 1100 feet of up in the ride though. Around a bit of Holbeck and then out through Hunslet, the next hilltop is John o’ Gaunts. A bit of a rest after a left turn to Woodlesford, the drop past the station leading to the A 642. Turn left, then cross the Aire and Calder canal, then the river and the uphill starts again and keeps company all the way through Swillington and beyond. Eventually, a descent to the roundabout on the edge of Garforth, and instead of straight on, staying on the A 642, I turned right. Around the southern edge of the town on the A 63. And up one half of Garforth Cliff. Walked the other half, the legs were not doing well. Back on the bike and carry on past Peckfield Bar to the next roundabout. I do not have a name for it, but it has a left turn that goes to Micklefield, and that is the way I went. After riding through the village the road rises a bit, there seemed to be more help from the light breeze than usual, maybe it was a little more southerly than most days. So, to the crossroads with the B 1217 and turn right, the road leads past the gates at Lotherton Hall, and it is a quick bit of road. Sort of quick anyway. By the gates turn left, up and then down, under the A 1 to Aberford and the road that once was the A 1, just like Micklefield Main Street. Right turn, then left and after a few lumps and bumps there is Barwick on the horizon.



But still more uphill to reach the place. Past the new Tea Rooms or whatever they are called, further along what used to be a vehicle repair shop, three months ago, now seems to be a garden centre. To the maypole and go left. The road flattens out for a while, gives the legs a rest, then gradually increases in gradient. Oh the joy! Especially when the gradient goes the other way. Scholes, a quiet Wednesday here. To the A 64 and turn left, escape by turning right a bit further along onto Thorner Lane and take the next left onto Skeltons Lane. This has sprouted a few new build houses, a lonely spot really. Red Hall Lane to the Wetherby Road and another left turn for the whizzzz down Boot Hill. The way home now, once past the Oakwood Clock, goes down Roundhay Road, with a left turn leading to the edge of the town centre. Before home is reached the river has to be crossed again and that small edge of Hunslet leads to the street where I live. A big grin ‘cos the weather has been kind for the whole thirty one miles.

The map,


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2019)

Went out for a ride, got feckin soaked,came home. The End.


----------



## derrick (29 May 2019)

First ride around Dieppe today. Started on Avenue Vert. Great route. Stopped for eats twice. Nice leisurly ride with the girls. Had a shower. Now having an evening meal and a few beers.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/uUQZwCpC5W


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 May 2019)

Jules H was up for a ride to the Wyre Forest after being put off about 5 years ago. The difference? He's got a proper climbing gear at last. Forecast was for drizzle and relatively heavy showers. We got some drizzle but no heavy stuff. But it was cold. Having not been for a while I was somewhat pleased to get the route through the maze of Bliss Gate correct. Jules found his climbing gear did the job on the steeps of Pensax and Greenway. So a repeat is not out of the question. I just hope the cold and damp and the mists that hid the views will be gone next time. 61 smiles with some steep climbs contributing to almost 4400 feet of up.


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2019)

Last day of freedom before back to work for nine consecutive days. I'd mapped out a route from Newmarket to home, but weather and train cancellations put paid to that so last night Plan B was invoked and a route around the Diss area was mapped out and loaded to my Garmin instead.

Started out in cool & breezy conditions with a few drops of rain in the air and headed west to Bressingham then down to Redgrave & Lopham fen, across to Blo Norton and Thelnetham




There then followed a long drag into the wind through Hinderclay to Rickinghall, a short respite going through Botesdale before another headwind and uphill drag to Gislingham and across to Thornham Magna and Thornham Parva before crossing the A140, down one side of the River Dove through Braiseworth where there was a bit of a water hazard




and back out into the countryside around Hoxne, Oakley & Brome to head back into Eye, this time from the north, back across the A140 to Yaxley, Mellis & Thrandeston




Finally into Stuston and, to make up the mileage, a couple of loops around Diss where it was all "Normal for Norfolk"




A bit slower than normal for me, partly due to finding plenty of photo opportunities and partly due to a lot of the roads being more suitable to my Spa Elan then the Planet X!
https://www.strava.com/activities/2406338898


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2019)

Another short utility ride today to get some salad from the shops. More pretty wild flowers including a pink poppy which I’m sure I’ve never seen before. I tried to take a photo of it, but it was so windy I couldn’t get it in focus. As I was trying to get the poppy photo a huge Bee came along to see what I was up to. A little over 6 miles again. 









At the top left are the Didcot cooling towers which are apparently coming down this year.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 May 2019)

Really mild after work so hopped on the Tricross for an extended home commute, the first half of the ride I was flying then the killer headwind, ouch, a sufferfest for the last 10 miles.
28.1 miles with an average of 14.2 mph, hard work!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 May 2019)

Some new faces this evening for the GV outing. Quite a big group assembled at LittleDean. 25 or more. The pace was fast on the way out. Tail wind will do that. At the turn the pace dropped briefly then picked as the finish got closer. The ride took me on some new tarmac so the climb from Newnham was a new one. By that stage the youngsters had gone. 33 smiles


----------



## derrick (30 May 2019)

Another good day in Dieppe. A nice gentle ride today as one of the girls had a knee problem. The weather was really warm. Not to much sunshine in the morning. But ended the afternoon in the sun. First time riding no hands on a road bike. Was a fun day on the bike.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/qP3zomnD7W


----------



## Old jon (31 May 2019)

Another good morning! One of those where there is no rain and a gentle breeze, accurately made to enthuse this bike rider to go out and . . . ride a bike.

Grey clouds, the odd bit of visible blue. But still aware of a low level of fitness, so yet again take the bike with the gears. Less than a mile from home I realised I had dressed a bit too warmly, not something that happens often here and I reckoned the zip could control ventilation, rather than an immediate return home. And the first bit of the ride is Office Lock to Viaduct Road, three little slopes to deal with and forget about the gradients after that. Until I reached them, that is. Arrival in Headingley was well warm, head for Lawnswood, just like a lift, going up. Right by the school four fit folk passed me. Just across the Ring Road one of four fit folk had a puncture. It was so good to stop, make sure they had the stuff they needed, thirty seconds of chat and off I went, rested.

Church lane is roughly parallel to the A 660 here, and a bit along the road I turned right, then left onto Church Lane and rode past that church. And across Adel Dam, or maybe in sight of, check an online map sometime. Climb away from there, the road levels out a bit, turn left and the road does that rising again. Oh dear! Along here is an almost secret entrance and car park to Golden Acre Park, then the turn to Bramhope. But today my intention was to ride down ( the easy way ) Black Hill Road, so straight on in anticipation of a few dropping curves. It almost happened that way, there was a bit too much farmyard on the road for me to be happy about the sort of speed I usually manage down here. Always next time. Very neatly at the bottom of the hill the A659 gives a choice of left or right. I chose the first and rode along in the direction of Otley.



As the video shows, Arthington is a spread out village. Used to have a railway station of its own, on the Leeds Harrogate line. Difficult to imagine the station was ever busy though. Going into Pool from this direction is a twisty length of road with some surprisingly good sight lines, even with the late spring foliage in the way. Enough to be confident waving the odd car past. Turn right, through Pool and then left, the maypole in Otley is the next stop, to eat and drink. And rest. Because the next bit is out of Otley on the Leeds Road, a couple of miles of steadily rising tarmac. This time of year there are some good views northward, not as many as after the leaves have fallen but enough to entertain me while I slowly made my way up this. The last two bends at the top are always good to see, you know there is a rest soon. Red light at the Dyneley Arms, still has the advert in the window for someone to run the place. Had a few drinks there in the past but it seems unlikely that I will in the future.

From here I took the lazy way back, straight along the A 660. Diversions are there to be ridden, including hilly bits. Save them for another ride. Through Bramhope, I wonder what is being built just before the roundabout? Might have to read a sign. A fairly brisk ride past the other side of Golden Acre Park, slower past the hotel and into Lawnswood but speeding up down the newly resurfaced stretch into Headingley. Where the right turn to Kirkstall took me back to the towpath, and someone else’s puncture. A knobbly tyred bike with Schrader valves. The rider did not carry a pump, I do but it only fits Presta valves so yet again I could only commiserate. And ride on, dodging joggers and leadless dogs, back to the end of Water Lane and the relative sanity of the final few roads to home. I should have ridden around the block, 29.9 miles and more than 1300 feet vertically. Well worth a smile!

Odd shapes the roads make . . .


----------



## Con (31 May 2019)

First time out with the wife on her road bike I was a bit worried that she'd struggle on hills with her 39/25 lowest gear but she coped really well only using it on the steepest ones she really did well. I reckon it was years of riding her heavy bso round has built her legs up a lot more than I thought. It was me struggling to keep up with her with my pansy triple. . . . . I'm off to bury my head for a bit a can't stand the gloating.


----------



## DCBassman (31 May 2019)

Back out on the Trek MTB today. Also, nice bright red Spesh mitts! First destination, the Eastgate Brasserie by the river, to deliver another pair of Spesh mitts to my son, who works there. Then out on the A386 north to Pitts Cleeve, turn up under the old railway bridge, and join NCN27/270 through town. Stopped at the canal for a pic or two...




Also some cuteness...




Then on along 27, through Grenofen Tunnel, failed to get up the ramp at Leg O'Mutton without walking, and on to the top of the slope down to Clearbrook as a turnaround point.




Uneventful overall, lots of cyclists about, from kiddies to bunches of gung-ho roadies. Actually quite cool for most of the ride, but by the end, warm and sunny.
20.4 miles, 9.25mph avg, 1497ft of upness.
Brings my year to date to 110 miles, all bar 28 this month.


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2019)

Con said:


> First time out with the wife on her road bike I was a bit worried that she'd struggle on hills with her 39/25 lowest gear but she coped really well only using it on the steepest ones she really did well. I reckon it was years of riding her heavy bso round has built her legs up a lot more than I thought. It was me struggling to keep up with her with my pansy triple. . . . . I'm off to bury my head for a bit a can't stand the gloating.



Time for an E Bike methinks


----------



## Con (1 Jun 2019)

pawl said:


> Time for an E Bike methinks


Time to get off my fat lazy ass more like. . . . . E bike!!!! How very dare you


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2019)

Con said:


> Time to get off my fat lazy ass more like. . . . . E bike!!!! How very dare you




Gat one of those motors you can conceal in your bottom bracket,no will know.I won’t tell,promise.
Just put the cheque in the post.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2019)

Up at 5am and out of the door for 6am. Arm warmers and woolly gloves in the back pocket, it's a little bit chilly and I did think about stopping and putting them on, but decided against it. 

14 miles gentle ride out to Market Bosworth to meet @13 rider. I get to the meet and he is already there, so set straight off. Head off and immediately take a wrong turn, good start to the day  but quickly back on track. Took the easy way through Orton on the Hill and headed towards Lichfield.

Over the A38 and onto the A5127 towards a double roundabout serving the A5 and the M6, wasn't looking forward to this but we got through it with no hassle, wouldn't want to be anywhere near it at a rush hour though.

First diversion of the day back towards the A5 to grab a veloviewer square.

Head north and go through Lichfield, the bypass was a steady climb but okay traffic wise, out of Lichfield and immediately onto proper countryside back lanes.

It got lumpy at this point, for the next ten miles or so we were either heading up or down, mostly up, next to no flat whatsoever

We eventually started to descend and I made a right hash of things. I got to close to @13 rider and decided rather than braking I'd go by. I went way too fast and nearly came a cropper on the next bend, it gave me a right fright  but I stayed upright and managed not to hit @13 rider 

Before long we were in Curborough for the cafe stop to meet @Lilliburlero. He was already there, so a nice catch up over sausage sandwiches and coffee and we were off again

10 or so miles back on familiar roads and @Lilliburlero peels off to head home.

A bit of drafting behind a tractor gave us a brief rest before he pulled over to let us and a car by. We then spot another cyclist up ahead so we gave chase, took us a while to catch him as we went up and down the lumpy bits between Snarestone and Market Bosworth but we did 

Thankfully he turned off just after we overtook him, I was a bit knackered. 

Back into Market Bosworth, then Desford and @13 rider turns to head home. I had one more climb to do, going through Kirby Muxloe up to the A47. Stopped at my favourite corner shop. The people who run it are so friendly. Ice cream and a can of coke later and I'm ready for the final push.

Ended up on just over 106 miles, @13 rider also completing his ton (103 miles for him) That's half way through the imperial challenge for 2019.

Weather was perfect, very slight breeze but not too hot



https://www.strava.com/activities/2414315133


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

It's Saturday ,1st of the month and the sun is shining must be time for an imperial ton for the monthly challenge . @Supersuperleeds had plotted the route for some more veloviewer squares around Lichfield . Out the door at 0600 a tad chilly but shorts and short sleeves but arm warmers to start with . A slightly extend ride to the meeting point (14m instead of 11.5m) of Market Bosworth . Just removing my arm warmers as @Supersuperleeds rolled in just the 2 of us today so soon on our way . Within 200 yards we both followed our normal route and head units bleeped away off route . A quick detour and we're back on the plotted route . Familar roads heading out towards Lichfield we did go down the steep descent of Orton on the hill which was fun . Finally after 30 miles were into new square territory. We had to negotiate a big traffic island near the A5 ,M6 toll but being early it wasn't too bad .Got to the edge of Lichfield we went left 45 mins were later were back in Lichfield having done a loop . The terrain after leaving Lichfield the terrain became very rolling . But we were on some lovely quiet single track Lanes which made descending interesting . Made the cafe with 66 miles done to find @Lilliburlero waiting for us we were early but he was earlier . A nice stop chatting and catching up so 3 of us now heading back . @Lilliburlero did 14 miles with us before turning for home . For most of those miles @Supersuperleeds was in the front cracking on not sure what they put in his coffee . Me and @Lilliburlero did get a nice tow though . 25 miles to go now back to Bosworth . On the rolling road from Newton Burgoland to Bosworth we decided to chase down a rider in the distance as you do after 80 miles . He proved a bit harder to catch than we thought but we caught him just before he turned off which we were glad of because we would have to have kept up the effort . Back to Market Bosworth and had enough miles to take the short route home ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford just before Ratby we parted company .I noticed I was just on target for a sub 6 hour ton so the next 2 miles I pressed on literally as the odometer went into 3 figures the clock clicked to 6 hrs good timing  .Slowed for the last 3 miles so 103 miles in total in 6hrs 14min in near perfect conditions in great company really enjoyed it . An month ticked off in the challenge thread .


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Up at 5am and out of the door for 6am. Arm warmers and woolly gloves in the back pocket, it's a little bit chilly and I did think about stopping and putting them on, but decided against it.
> 
> 14 miles gentle ride out to Market Bosworth to meet @13 rider. I get to the meet and he is already there, so set straight off. Head off and immediately take a wrong turn, good start to the day  but quickly back on track. Took the easy way through Orton on the Hill and headed towards Lichfield.
> 
> ...


You beat me to it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> You beat me to it



It was such a good ride it's worth mentioning twice


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Jun 2019)

Summer chest infection. What gives with those? Old enough and ugly enough to know that either a club run, 100km or 200km Audax was best scrapped this weekend. 

Instead I had a roll of scaffold netting to take down to the school to keep the cats out the sandpit, so I did that. But the best thing was I went there on my tourer (Surly DT) I have spent months on my Audax bike, so this was a real treat for me. Is it possible to get such joy from such a cracking bike? 

Deep love pervades. With just 13km on the clock. Just goes to show it doesn’t take massive rides to get decent quality ride time.


----------



## TigerT (1 Jun 2019)

It’s a sunny and hot weekend here in Zürich. I hadn’t planned to go out today, but I’d just fitted different pedals to the commuting bike, it was sitting right next to the door, and I fancied an Ice Cream.

Sometimes the unplanned rides are the best ones. I headed out towards the airport and then on towards Bassersdorf. From there, I decided just to explore and ended up heading over to Effretikon.

This was a good place for an Ice Cream break! Lemon and Lime Cornetto today :-)

From here, I joined the route of one of my Sunday rides down through Wangen and back through Bassersdorf. I took a bit of a diversion at the airport heading around the perimeter for a while before cutting across to the back roads home.

46kms at an extremely leisurely pace today.



The reward for the extra ride!


The map


----------



## delb0y (1 Jun 2019)

Another 20 mile pootle today, over the hill to see the folks. Notable because for the first time since stripping it down and rebuilding I took the Tricross. It felt like it was a lot faster and easier than the flat-bar bikes, but the stats suggest no difference.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2019)

You wouldn’t think it was so difficult to buy an ice cream would you? 

It’s been a lovely day today and a very rare Saturday off for me. The Fragrant MrsP went out to see a friend so I buggered off on my MTB. Up to The Ridgeway, I had a loose plan to stop off at the shop in the amusingly named village of Ginge, where I know there’s a small shop. 

Stopping on route for some photos and enjoying a gentle pace around the Vale of White Horse countryside I pootled about the tracks and byways enjoying and the bike. 

I eventually arrived at Ginge at two minutes passed four to discover the shop closed at four. No matter there’s another shop a couple of miles away on the Harwell Campus, on my way passing an on-coming 4x4 plod-mobile let me pass on the narrow lane. Fifteen minutes later I arrived at my destination passing the same plod-mobile, I nodded and smiled at the driver and arriving at the shop only to discover the feckin place was closed. 

No matter, there’s a garden centre a mile away with a cafe, I’ll get an ice cream there, off I rode on the shared path as the main road had just been surface dressed, I hate that stuff. 

The cafe was closing but sold Ben & Jerry’s which they were begrudgingly willing to serve but I didn’t like the flavours they had available. I discovered in the main shop they sold ice cream there from one those retail chest freezers this was my only chance, the choice was meagre but I happened upon a nice mint crunch ice, upon which I pounced before anyone else got it. 

Once my hard earned confection was consumed I had a two and a half mile down hill ride home, great fun a lovely ride out today, I think I prefer off road riding, I don’t get stressed, I’m not cursing at inconsiderate twunts in cars, it’s more peaceful, I can stop more often, safely, the riding just feels more relaxing. 






Some Goats in the field. 





Those clouds look like Zeppelins to me. 




The Ridgeway. 




It doesn’t look much but from that gap in the trees was a very fast chalky down hill. 





A new track I discovered. 




And the view from the top. 











Finally! 





The map a smidge over 18 miles.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jun 2019)

Excellent morni g ride followed by a lot of beer with a funny ride home..

Strava didnt work as usual... But got the ride via maps strava..
About 12miles


----------



## iancity (1 Jun 2019)




----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jun 2019)

Just a 25 mile loop to Gamlingay. I went on my Cube for a change.
Birds were perched on wires, Corn Bunting, Buzzard, Swallow and Yellowhammer. I also saw 2 hares stood in a field.

And low flying aircraft 





https://www.strava.com/activities/2414470167


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jun 2019)

Steve E, Jules H, Rich B, John G, me and Sara P back after a long absence and a broken hip. Easy one today taking the standard run by Eckington to Pershore for the cafe sto. As we left the Worcester St Johns peloton came by. We rode by Stonehall Common and with John and Sara having headed off home to Worcester we 4 stopped in Upton for a pint. Quite hot today, a contrast with Wednesday's cold. 43 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jun 2019)

Friday's Ride

Dull and a bit chilly when I set off. Around the north of the hills was OK. I spied Derek B in his garden at Alfrick Pound so I stopped for a chat. Then on over the Acton Green climb took me to do battle with a head wind. I got some respite eventually but it was still a nuisance to Hoarwithy. Last night's speed fest was being felt in my legs now and every up slope was hard going. To stave off the hunger pangs I stopped at Much Marcle for tea and cake. That helped a lot and by Brooms Green the wind was helping too. Pleased to get back tho' as I'm officially stuffed. 66 smiles.


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jun 2019)

We're out tomorrow so went for a ride today

Decided to cover lesser known areas north verging into the Chilterns

Went via Colnbrook, Langley, Iver Heath, Pinewood Studios, Gerrards Cross, and Seer Green
Skirted Beaconsfield and up via Little and Great Kingshill
Tried to dodge the worst of the roads in High Wycombe which resulted in a nasty little climb, Spring Lane

Then Back via more familiar route via Flackwell Heath, Cookham, Maidenhead (where I had an ice cream stop at Boulter's Lock), Eton Datchet and for good measure up Crimp Hill on the way home

63 miles at 14.7 mph 2323 feet climbed


----------



## Con (1 Jun 2019)

pawl said:


> Gat one of those motors you can conceal in your bottom bracket,no will know.I won’t tell,promise.
> Just put the cheque in the post.


Is that the one you use ? What sort of range do you get


----------



## Glow worm (1 Jun 2019)

I'm off on a mini tour at the end of June from Dieppe to Hook of Holland and I needed lightweight shoes, so off to Newmarket it was to get some.






My favourite route into town. I'm never quite sure what the rules are in terms of riding across Newmarket Heath, part of which forms the two racecourses, but in 15 years no ones told me not to, so I'll just carry on.






A distant view of the grandstand. Often in summer, swallows swoop around me as I ride along here on this vast open space. I often wonder if it's something they picked up in Africa around slow moving large creatures on the plains, scooping up flies around giraffes and the like. Sadly for the swallows, most of the flies near me were either in my eyes or mouth.






We don't have segregated cycle paths in Newmarket we have segregate horse paths ( which are great for cyling too!)






Shopping done in town, I headed back via Wicken Fen through Exning and Burwell. This is the bridleway after Exning. The hedge on the right is in Suffolk, everything else, Cambridgeshire.

Newmarket is almost an island of Suffolk within Cambs. I love historic anomalies like that. A rather snooty, Cambridge git once said to me how ridiculous it was, and that Newmarket should be in Cambs. I replied that I'd prefer to extend Suffolk's boundary to include the small town of Cambridge. Not sure he was that taken by that suggestion!






After Burwell, back on the Fen.






Slight swan obstacle on the path at Wicken Fen.






Reach Lode.









when I got home it was clear it had been a busy day while I'd been out. 4 hours, theyd not moved an inch!

22 miles or so in warm hazy sunshine.


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2019)

A glorious hot sunny day in Gloucestershire, Herefordshire and Worcestershire today. Got my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride for June in early. Entered the "Over the Hills and Far Away" 110km audax from Tewkesbury with a couple of friends. Paul was backing up his 100 mile ride yesterday with another one today by riding to and from the start. Claire and I both opted for a ride just shy of 70 miles, and that was quite enough.
Great company, nice quiet lanes and some great refreshment stops .... at Croome Park, British Camp, Chez Pascal in Ledbury, The Lower Lode pub on the banks of the Severn and the Royal Hope Pole in Tewkesbury. I now have some interesting new tan lines.
Just the one photo today, as I was busy trying to keep up (especially up the big climb up the Malverns at British Camp).
Me, Claire and Paul at the Lower Lode:




Cheers, _Donger_


----------



## Con (1 Jun 2019)

Short n sweet today we went to stone on the canal when we got home I found out I'd put on 4 pints.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2019)

Somewhat surreal early evening ride yesterday. Normal Cornwall Rd / Harlow Moor climbs and down Whinney Lane but instead of looping back to the Otley Road to Beckwithshaw turned down Hill Top Lane which after decending with some logic changes into Hill Foot Lane into Burn Bridge. Then up Brackenthwaite Lane to the cross roads at the top with Shaw Lane. The grass at the north west corner of the junction was white with fallen hail, in June Down Shaw Lane, a lot easier than going up it but pay back round the corner with an upgrade of up to 11.9% - a PR on that beating my last attempt, admittedly on the hybrid rather than the Defy, by 24 seconds. So into Beckwithshaw at its southern end so avoiding the worse of the ropy road surface and the climb up Norwood Lane to Little Armscliffe and then down to Norwood. North past the Sun Inn and east along Penny Pot Lane which was very very quite - just me and the local wildlife for long stretches. Was a bit wary of what direction a couple of typically brainless pheasants might run in but they simply stood and watched me ride by. Then, remarkably, a couple of small birds* instead of darting for cover flew towards me and then in front pacing me down the road Eventually a car approached and normality returned.
* Black body, white wings, species ?
19.19 miles 1381ft climbed 12.8 MPH avg.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

Pied wagtails perhaps @Mike_P ?


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Pied wagtails perhaps @Mike_P ?


Possibly but the wings looked pretty white all over rather than white bars.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (2 Jun 2019)

Con said:


> Short n sweet today we went to stone on the canal when we got home I found out I'd put on 4 pints.
> View attachment 468991



Your bikes have sunk!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2019)

A tandem ride today. Wind dictated that we’d end up at Waresley Garden Centre, but we went a different way. 

Down through Knapwell and it’s dog rose filled hedges and then on toward Connington. Here a pair of Bullfinch nearly flew up my nose. Seconds later a Whitethroat sang from a telegraph wire.

Then it was on to Hilton






From Graveley we had a good dose of headwind.

Then we saw a ravaged hedge. My entomologist brother suspects Lackey moth larvae....





Over the A428 and this couple of donkeys spotted that pair of donkeys 





Down to Abbotsley, along through the lanes to Waresley. A Red kite flew over, eyeing my cake I presume.





On yesterday’s ride along by Hayley Wood I saw lots of yellow rattle, so today we stopped for a look 










Sawfly on buttercup 




Vetch and a wretch





An as yet unidentified orchid 





Then we set off for home. 

Coming past the Wysing Arts Centre we had a car behind us, I looked at my Garmin, 25mph.... we normally go a bit quicker through here...

BANG!!!

I realised it was a blowout, but it took a second for the air to disappear from the tube.... it was the front tyre. The whole front end was snaking and slithering all over the shop. I couldn’t tell which way it was going next. I did think we were coming off a couple of times! Eventually we came to a halt. Luckily the car stopped behind us. They asked if we were ok. Then they gave Jo a lift home to get the car. So not the end to the ride we had been expecting. Exciting though!

Just a small hole then.....





Luckily Durano plus seem to be half price at present! We’ve bought 2.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2417442674


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> A tandem ride today. Wind dictated that we’d end up at Waresley Garden Centre, but we went a different way.
> 
> Down through Knapwell and it’s dog rose filled hedges and then on toward Connington. Here a pair of Bullfinch nearly flew up my nose. Seconds later a Whitethroat sang from a telegraph wire.
> 
> ...


That's some deflation event . You did well to stay upright


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Jun 2019)

Fitted some new 38mm tyres to the Tricross for a lunch ride, lovely mild day and at 55psi the new tyres felt comfy like an armchair but noticeably slower.
37 miles with an average speed of 14.1 mph.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Jun 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Possibly but the wings looked pretty white all over rather than white bars.


 Most birds tend to escape from movement into hedgerows etc but pied wagtails are quite keen on coming into a road (quiet one of course). I can`t think of what else they would have been, possibly a wheatear but not exactly to your description, sorry.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Jun 2019)

As they say " Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun " and so I did today. To be honest though it was`nt that sunny but it was 25 degrees and felt humid to me. I did my usual route to Brettenham via Buxhall and back. I digress a little as yesterday I went out at 9.00 (far more sensible) and I heeded to the notices that said "Road Closed", this was by the Shepherd and Dog pub at Onehouse. So with that in mind I went on my own little detour and actually went a few miles further. As I`d told Mrs Missile what time I`d be back I thought that I would`nt go back on my detour route but instead ignore the road closed signs. To say I was a bit miffed was an understatement. On a section of road that was closed about 1mile there was something in the road on one side for about 10 feet !
I must say that I have been caught out by these road closed signs before and usually ignore them but because I know that the women`s tour will be on this road on the 10th June I assumed that they are resurfacing the road as there is quite a bad section by Stowmarket Golf Club, perhaps they will, after all the road was closed on 28th May for 11 days for improvements. They must have the snail crew on the job !!
I was back at 12.50 having done 22.5 miles at 18.2mph average and boy was I hot when I stopped, thats when the aircon on the bike gets switched off so to speak. Should be fresher tomorrow but day off from cycling tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2019)

Apologies - here's yesterdays ride today.

With a longer ride planned for tomorrow (which is now today), and just an hour or so to spare, it was just a shortish local ride to keep the legs turning and get out into the countryside.

A familiar route, but one that does the job. Up Coal Road, then Skeltons Lane and the descent down Sandhills into Thorner.
Through there and the bike steers itself onto Milner Lane and the inevitable climb up the hill, which is rewarded by the run along the ridge between the hedges past Hetchell Woods and eventually to East Rigton, then Rigton Green.
At this point it seems right to mention the ridiculous amount of little flying things that were about yesterday and after dodging them valiantly, the inevitable happened and I swallowed one as I started the climb up Compton Lane. 
No problem, spit it out, swill from the water bottle and done - but no, this little critter was hanging on for dear life, so much so that I had to stop and briefly wondered if I was about to cough a lung up.
Anyway, the positive from this is that I'd now stopped at a slightly different spot to where I'd normally take 5 minutes, so I decided to take a couple of pics while I got my breath back...







Back on the bike and mouth firmly closed (well, as much as is possible when cycling up hill) it was along the lane, eventually dropping down onto Jewitt Lane where a sharp right takes you up the rise and then onto the long gradual descent all the way to Bramham Lane.
Up the sharp little hill onto Holme Farm Lane, along to the junction and then retraced my outbound route back into Thorner.
Out of Thorner up Carr Lane to the A58, a quick scoot along there and up onto Coal Road, before local roads down to home.

*15.03 miles* (24.18 km) in *1h 13m* at an average of *12.3 mph* with *682 ft *climbed

Wildlife apart, a nice little ride that got me out and put a few miles under the wheels. Lots of cyclists out and about as you'd expect, and only one or two motorised morons to contend with.

And to end, the map:


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2019)

Right, now for today's ride today 

With the ITU World Triathlon Series in town next week, I maintained the tradition of riding the cycle route with a handful of lads who'll be doing it for real next weekend. It's a 36.2 km route, so with an extended ride there and home again it was also an opportunity to get the June ride sorted for the Half Century Challenge.

On the Giant, primarily because I still haven't got the Pro Carbon out yet , and up Coal Road and onto Red Hall Lane.
Went to turn right onto the A58 and totally messed up clipping back in but stayed upright and got myself underway, but something felt wrong.
I carried on past the Wellington pub and turned left onto Whin Moor Lane and something definitely felt not quite right, then I realised my knees were far too high up - the seat post must have moved! So I stopped in a field entrance and sorted that out - it's carbon and fortunately it had just slipped and not broken / sheared. A couple of other cyclists slowed down to make sure I was OK as they passed while I was sorting it (thanks) and I was soon back underway.
Into Shadwell and the ascent up to Slaid Hill lights, before turning left and the long, if slightly bumpy, descent down to the Ring Road, then once the traffic lights had changed the climb up Park Lane past the expensive houses.
Left onto Street Lane, which soon becomes Princes Avenue as it passes the park and the left and left again just before Oakwood Clock onto Park Avenue and down into the park itself where we were meeting.

As usual I was the first there, although my slight mechanical mishap meant I was only a couple of minutes early so I quickly grabbed a couple of pics overlooking the lake:










Back up to the car park as the others arrived, followed by the usual amount of near Olympic standard faffery while they got themselves ready and we were finally underway.
We headed up the Carriage Drive to the 'official' start of the cycle route by the Mansion, but about half way up found our way blocked by Tom Kerridge and his Pub in the Park event... so retraced our route back to the car park and cycled along side the grass velodrome and up the hill through the park to get to Street Lane.

The route then heads along Street Lane, across Moortown Corner and then down Scott Hall Road to the roundabout on Stainbeck Lane, then loops back up to Street Lane and continues out to Stonegate Road for the descent into Meanwood.
I've got to admit I was huffing and puffing a bit on this first climb, but came into my own on the long descent where my superior bike handling skills and fearlessness / stupidity overcame any athletic advantage the others might have had...possibly
Left at the traffic lights at Grove Road and down and then up to the lights on Otley Road, where the route reverses and return to the park.
That long descent now becomes a slog of a climb back up to Street Lane and I really was having to work far harder than I'd have liked, but eventually the top was reached and then it's a straightish run along Street Lane and onto a very busy Mansion Lane.
A quick pause there and off to do it all again, and while it was never easy it didn't seem _quite_ so hard the second time round although it was no fun on the steepest climbs in still, muggy conditions.

Back to where we'd started and after more faffery packing up , it was ice creams all round before I bade my farewells and headed for home.
Out of the park along the lower section of the Carriage Drive, through the 'spare' gates and onto Wetherby Road.
Caught the lights at green and then straight up (literally) Boggart Hill Drive and Ramshead Hill through Seacroft, heading for the Ring Road before taking to local roads down to home.

*33.5 miles *(53.91 km) in a moving time of *2h 55m* at an average speed of *11.5 mph* with *2,017 ft *of climbing and an average temperature of 18.6°C

Glad I stuck with it, and that gets the Half Century ride in the bag nice and early this month. More proof, if it were needed, that I need to sort my fitness out though as it was harder work today than it needed to be.
Loads of cyclists out and about and it looked like a lot were also on sighting rides ahead of next weekends event.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

Made it to Tübingen.

100k: First metric ton of the year

Elder Son accompanied me, for his first 100k ever, and was fantastic.

Details to follow when I can do the speaking in sentences thing.


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> A tandem ride today. Wind dictated that we’d end up at Waresley Garden Centre, but we went a different way.
> 
> Down through Knapwell and it’s dog rose filled hedges and then on toward Connington. Here a pair of Bullfinch nearly flew up my nose. Seconds later a Whitethroat sang from a telegraph wire.
> 
> ...


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> A tandem ride today. Wind dictated that we’d end up at Waresley Garden Centre, but we went a different way.
> 
> Down through Knapwell and it’s dog rose filled hedges and then on toward Connington. Here a pair of Bullfinch nearly flew up my nose. Seconds later a Whitethroat sang from a telegraph wire.
> 
> ...



That donkey at the back looks a bit moth eaten


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Jun 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> A tandem ride today. Wind dictated that we’d end up at Waresley Garden Centre, but we went a different way.
> 
> Down through Knapwell and it’s dog rose filled hedges and then on toward Connington. Here a pair of Bullfinch nearly flew up my nose. Seconds later a Whitethroat sang from a telegraph wire.
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure the orchid is a marsh orchid.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I am pretty sure the orchid is a marsh orchid.




It was common spotted in the end.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2019)

pawl said:


> That donkey at the back looks a bit moth eaten




On the tandem? She’ll batter you for that!


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> On the tandem? She’ll batter you for that!


I prefer bread crumbs to batter


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Jun 2019)

After over a week off the bike due to a cold I opted for a flat downwind ride. Mrs C was going to see her mother so I cadged a lift to Carnwath and rode home from there. No sign of the sun that you southern types had, it was windy with rain mixed in, but fortunately this stopped when I got out the car. The route home took me through Quothquan, which gave me the Q that I needed for the ABC picture thread. Shortly after I stopped to get a pic looking over the River Clyde towards Tinto, normally a superb landmark, but rather obscured by low cloud today. 







Shortly after I arrived at said River Clyde. This is looking downstream towards the remains of the Symington, Biggar and Broughton Railway viaduct. Despite being right beside the river this is the east / west watershed. According to an entry in the 19th century New Statistical Account of Scotland when the Clyde was in spate water would overflow to the right at this point and join the Biggar Water, a tributary of the Tweed, and reach the North Sea rather than the Atlantic. 





I skirted round the south of Biggar, a town which doesn't seem to be highly rated locally. 






The rain had stayed off, though never looked too far away. Looking across Tweeddale to the hills behind. 





One last photostop, opposite the Dawyck Botanic Gardens. This is a large arboretum surrounding Dawyck House the top of which can just be seen. It has fantastic displays of azaleas and rhododendrons, but either they are hidden by the bigger trees or more likely aren't out yet. We're still quite high up, which apparently is why the arboretum was planted here in the first place. (The gardens also have an excellent cafe, but I was on the other road so too much of a detour.)





Today's map -






50 miles @ 14.7mph, 713m upwards.


----------



## the_craig (2 Jun 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> After over a week off the bike due to a cold I opted for a flat downwind ride. Mrs C was going to see her mother so I cadged a lift to Carnwath and rode home from there. No sign of the sun that you southern types had, it was windy with rain mixed in, but fortunately this stopped when I got out the car. The route home took me through Quothquan, which gave me the Q that I needed for the ABC picture thread. Shortly after I stopped to get a pic looking over the River Clyde towards Tinto, normally a superb landmark, but rather obscured by low cloud today.
> 
> View attachment 469158
> 
> ...



Great ride. 

I can see Tinto from the end of my road and any trip to Biggar involves it getting bigger the closer I get. I usually take the road to Quothquan out of Biggar. The 13% lump up towards Clemiston refocuses the legs and the mind after a cake and coffee stop in Biggar.


----------



## PaulB (3 Jun 2019)

the_craig said:


> Great ride.
> 
> I can see Tinto from the end of my road and any trip to Biggar involves it getting bigger the closer I get. I usually take the road to Quothquan out of Biggar. The 13% lump up towards Clemiston refocuses the legs and the mind after a cake and coffee stop in Biggar.


I love that Tinto, me. And in a cycling-related story about it; when I used to work up that way, I would run up and down Tinto on my way to or from Livingston and on one occasion, I jumped out of the way as a mountain biker - coming downhill at a breakneck speed almost hit me. It would have been nasty for both, especially me, but I had no time to reflect on my luck as immediately behind him came another mountain biker who'd decided to jump that particular obstruction and flew over my head missing me by millimetres.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2019)

PaulB said:


> I love that Tinto, me. And in a cycling-related story about it; when I used to work up that way, I would run up and down Tinto on my way to or from Livingston and on one occasion, I jumped out of the way as a mountain biker - coming downhill at a breakneck speed almost hit me. It would have been nasty for both, especially me, but I had no time to reflect on my luck as immediately behind him came another mountain biker who'd decided to jump that particular obstruction and flew over my head missing me by millimetres.



Wow. Fortunate for you both...


----------



## gavroche (3 Jun 2019)

We had visitors this morning then had to go into town and take the dog for a good walk. After having done all this, it was 4.30 before I could go for a ride, which I did and covered 26 miles. I even met my daughter at a local school where my grandson was playing rugby. I enjoyed the ride and look forward to the next one, whenever that will be.


----------



## Con (3 Jun 2019)

Strange ride today in the middle of nowhere we came across a man playing jazz on a trumpet which is something you don't see every day. About a mile later we had a quick stop and I saw this sign that made me laugh


----------



## TeeShot (3 Jun 2019)

My companion today turned 80 last week. A dicky knee has kept him off his bike for a few weeks but we still managed 30 miles through some of Cheshire’s lovely lanes. A coffee at the Anderton boat lift and further refreshments at Great Budworths ice cream farm kept the energy levels up.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 Jun 2019)

Con said:


> Strange ride today in the middle of nowhere we came across a man playing jazz on a trumpet which is something you don't see every day. About a mile later we had a quick stop and I saw this sign that made me laugh
> View attachment 469286


Priceless, what ever next ?


----------



## TigerT (4 Jun 2019)

Bit Late..... My ride last Sunday.

I always try and do a Metric 100 on the first weekend of the month and that was the plan last Sunday.

I had no idea which route I would take except that I would start out by cycling to Baden and see what I felt like. So, I set out early show and was in Baden contemplating the rest of the day over a coffee by 9am.

I decided that the next stage would be to try a different route over to Bremgarten. That would give me the option to ride back the same way or to try and work out a loop back around to Zürich. 

Arriving in Bremgarten it was already a hot and sunny day and I know from visiting friends nearby that there are fantastic views to be seen on the other side of the hill. I decided to carry on. But not before a nice chat with an American woman that stopped to ask about my bike (happy to talk about bikes all day, but her friends were not so interested).

Carrying on over the hill on route 77, it was definitely worth the short climb. For the next part of the journey, I had nothing but Green meadows and views of the Alps. I didn’t even mind the short gravel stretches which were definitely not ideal for my bike. 

I decided after a while to change course and follow the main road to cut a corner and then hopefully join back onto Route 77 just before Zug.

After a successful diversion, I headed off the main route again as I didn’t want to go into Zug and out again, so I tried following signposts towards Baar. This was the least successful part of the route and a couple of mistakes were made! Got there eventually and from there it was easy to follow the river Sihl all the way back into Zürich. 

That just left a short climb back up the hill to home. 112kms average 27 degrees so quite warm, but no complaints after a cold, wet winter.



Heading into Bremgarten


The wooden bridge over the River Reuss


Beautiful views of the Alps


Tempted to swap! Sheltering in some welcome shade before rejoining Route 77


And the map


----------



## Old jon (4 Jun 2019)

Sort of grey out there this morning. First look out of the kitchen window revealed splintery splattery speckles of rain on the bird bath, splashing up a surprising distance from the water surface. But not many of them, so I went out for a ride.

And almost changed my mind after the first mile. The heavier rain seemed to be concentrated on Holbeck, once over the river and riding towards Oakwood things became drier. But still uphill of course. Follow the road in the direction of Wetherby, climb the long, long hill and once the top is passed turn right onto Red Hall Lane, ride along that and Skeltons Lane to yet another lane, Thorner this time. Turn left. In the sixties I lived in Seacroft and at that time Sunday opening hours for pubs were rather variable. It may have depended on the Parish Council, not that it matters, but the Beehive in Thorner was open longer on Sundays than the Red Lion on the A 64. History lesson over.



Riding along Main Street after passing the pub, the decision was made to leave the village up Church Hill. Milner Lane could have been chosen but that hill might be steeper, so the more direct road to Bramham it was. Road works at the top of the hill, more roadside signage scattered all the way to Bramham, where I turned left yet again onto West Woods Road. Probably the best road surface for many miles around, and the road is fast enough, nowt too steep to climb, needs better views maybe. At Wattle Syke ignore the left turn for Collingham, go more or less straight on all the way to the roundabout at Wetherby’s edge. *Then* turn left for Collingham, its uphill this way. As previous rides, the temptations of the steeper hills to the left of the road were resisted. The other side of the A 58 hmmm? Maybe at the top of the road in Scarcroft? Too many miles for today. So the usual oddly, satisfying is the wrong word but it will have to do, ride back to the Oakwood Clock along the A 58. This is usually into a bit of a headwind, but this morning was very calm indeed. It is good when that happens. Down Roundhay Road, turn left towards, eventually, Eastgate. Slight holdup as a truck needed to reverse into the building site there. It felt like all the car drivers leaned on the horn button at the same second. No point hanging around to listen to that, there was room for me to reach and pass the head of that queue. Cross the river again and the last few miles home. At the turn off from the main road it looked like the mileage would be short, nope, big grin, exactly thirty miles!

And a map. After three months elsewhere these routes feel new . . .


----------



## Denis99 (5 Jun 2019)

near Ystradgynlais , this afternoon.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jun 2019)

Short ride, on the Scott again. Part utility, part fun. Rode to Yelverton/Leg O'Mutton to visit Rockin' Bikes (named for its original shop next to the Rock Inn up the road). Bought a spare tube and some ergo grips for the Scott, came home again!
Weather very undecided, drizzle and wetness all around. Took me as long to clean and lube the bike afterward as it did to complete the ride! 
12.77 miles, avg 8.75mph, 1109ft of up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Jun 2019)

Jules H and me today. It started out quite chilly but things did warm up OK. The headwind on the way south was a pain. At least the hedges helped a bit. Brain Nav sometimes has to think at the junctions in the lanes south of Tibberton. Thankfully the Nav results were correct. We took to the lovely valley by Flaxley Abbey for the ramp to Mitcheldean. Jules called the Bakery cafe in Longhope so there we lunched. 
Barrel Lane took us along the flanks of May Hill. For the views we climbed to the Linton Ridge then took the fairly standard run back by Kempley, Ryton and Bromsberrow. Super outing today and Jules got to do some new roads too. 71 smiles


----------



## Cycling Labs (5 Jun 2019)

Can't put a picture up as I'm too new but my ride in to work this morning was so nice that I accidentally missed the turning off the roundabout to get to work and didn't realise until I came to the next roundabout and thought 'What am I doing here'!


----------



## pjd57 (5 Jun 2019)

I had a couple of things to do for my Mrs at opposite ends of the city today.
So I went south west in the morning, then back to Maryhill for the regular Free Wheel North run. Bowling was today's destination. Nice easy out and back all on the canal.
After that it was North East to Easterhouse then home via Celtic park and Glasgow Green.





P.S. 
It was wet


----------



## Old jon (6 Jun 2019)

Clear blue sky this morning and not much breeze to judge by looking out of the window. Time for a ride, there were two in mind, one for each bike. Difficult to choose, ended up on the geared bike yet again ‘cos I fancied a bit of uphill riding.

Of course, the real joy of riding uphill is the payback the terrain gives after the downhill starts, so the route goes through Holbeck, for no change at all, along the towpath from Office Lock to Viaduct Road, across the river and then the up starts. The garthing reports that minimum elevation is about 22 metres just after crossing the river, rising to 202 metres by the side of the water tower at Cookridge, which also happens to be the highest point of the whole ride. Not very impressive, but my legs would disagree. Still in suburbia here, complete with golf course and rugby club. Members of both seem to be bound by a ‘no indicators’ rule. Doesn’t bother me at all but some drivers of the following cars were not applauding roadcraft . . .

Into the green at last, and a choice of Otley or Bramhope for the next village. Do not turn left, ride on to Bramhope. The road is up and down a bit, finally reaching the A 660 at the bottom of a steep bit. This time turn left, along to the Dyneley Arms and then turn right for very good descent to Pool. Through the village and turn left for Otley, also discovering that the camera did not turn on at the top of the hill. Stop by the maypole, while munching a group from Wetherby Wheelers passed, at least three of them wearing the club top. Don’t think they saw my bike.

Suitably refuelled, Leeds Road away from the town was the next bit of the journey. After the climb the ride through Bramhope is a good rest, cut short by turning left at the roundabout at the south end of the place. This is King’s Road and before Arthington Road is reached there is a bit of uphill. Turn right, and attempt to turn the camera on again, ride past Golden Acre Park’s eastern access down to the T junction, right again and cross Adel dam on the way to the church and the right turn back to the A 660. Camera still unwilling to play, relegated to things I might fix at home. Return to Headingley, that right turn for Kirkstall and the easy way to miss traffic lights, ride along the canal towpath. Home after twenty eight and a bit miles, sure it should have been further than that. Dumb technology wins every time, but cannot stop me enjoying the ride.

Oh aye, SD card error said the camera. Formatted the tiny little thing and it seems to be happy now.

The map, trying to miss most of the A 660


----------



## C R (6 Jun 2019)

Quick loop at lunchtime, usual Kempsey, Kerswell Green and back. Bit of an annoying breeze on the way out, which helped on the way back. Fastest I've ever been in any ride at a paltry 16mph, but only 11 miles. Great fun ride.


----------



## TeeShot (7 Jun 2019)

My ride yesterday.....
Started and finished in a forest. 
In between I had some sunshine, some rain, some nice views, some hills, something tasty and some off road. 
You can fit a lot into 32 miles


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jun 2019)

I'm in Wales for 3 days doing 2 days riding based around Newport ( dragon tour ) then doing the dragon ride on Sunday based near Port Talbot . The forecast for today was wet  and it was !! . Left Leicester at 0600 to drive down . Got to the start at 0830 a hour to kill so a coffee and chatting to other riders about 30 minutes before the start it begins to rain and never stopped all day  . So full waterproof kit on glad I bought overshoes .Off just after 0930 though a very busy Newport but soon on to some quieter lanes heading out to Monmouth . First big climb came after 20 miles which wasn't too bad but the descents were  with all the wet and me struggling to see due to being a glasses wearer . Mile 28 is decision time first feed station and route split short or long ?. Didn't stop didn't want to get cold obliviously went long . Soon found myself all alone I don't think many did the long today . Second big climb at 40 miles again not too bad but required bottom gear . On the descent from here I had moment  braked for a corner and the back wheel stepped out not sure how I stayed up right  . Finally back on the shared route only saw 6 riders on the long route . The biggest climb of the day came at 60 miles Wentwood hill started steady then got steeper were you pass a 16% sign  and it was . Seemed to go on forever but ground my way up . From here it was basically downhill to Newport . Which was very busy but made it back to the finish .69.55 miles in 4 hrs 36 mins and I got properly drenched the rest of the weekends weather looks better thank goodness . A ride to be endured not really enjoyed . Tomorrow the tumble awaits . In hotel having a  after a nice warm shower


----------



## Littgull (8 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I had ridden out from Littleborough with Littgull to do a big loop round - Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Leyland, Maghull, Ormskirk, the biggest climb of the day to Ashurst's Beacon (Skelmersdale), Orrell, then down to Wigan Wallgate station via Kitt Green, Robin Park and Newtown.
> 
> We skirted round a lot of the towns, and used towpaths, greenways, quiet roads and the Trans Pennine Trail where we could to avoid traffic.


I had intended to post a short ride report on the 'Your Ride Today' thread but we arrived back too late on Thursday night (due mainly to a long train delay at Manchester Victoria) and I was diverted to other things yesterday.

It was a very enjoyable century ride. We managed to largely dodge the frequent heavy rain showers and thunderstorm, only really getting a moderate soaking about halfway in to our outward leg.

@ColinJ did well to scale the Vale Lane/Beacon Lane climb nr Skelmersdale on his singlespeed bike - definitely a case of grit your teeth and grind that high gear! Colin managed to get exactly the 100 miles done due to riding to Littleborough from Todmorden to meet me and doing the same 7 miles in reverse at the end of the day. I made my 14 miles shortfall up by alighting the packed train at Rochdale and riding 5.5 miles towards Bury before turning around back to Littleborough. A very late arrival home at 10.50 pm but well worthwhile.

We saw a sensational rainbow over Wigan as we descended through the park on the cycle path about 1 mile from Wigan Wallgate station. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2019)

Littgull said:


> I had intended to post a short ride report on the 'Your Ride Today' thread but we arrived back too late on Thursday night (due mainly to a long train delay at Manchester Victoria) and I was diverted to other things yesterday.
> 
> It was a very enjoyable century ride. We managed to largely dodge the frequent heavy rain showers and thunderstorm, only really getting a moderate soaking about halfway in to our outward leg.
> 
> ...


Yes, we were very lucky to dodge almost all of the storms, and to take refuge in a bus shelter for the one that we didn't.

I am surprised how well those pictures of the rainbows turned out. You can clearly see how the bright one comes to ground between us and the distant trees. Also, the curious dark band between the rainbows that I commented on at the time.

Oh, and that my 'Ass saver' wasn't really saving my ass! Mind you, I could have had 5 times as much crud on me without it, who knows?

It would be better for your post and my reply to be in 'Your Ride Today'. I'll ask the mods to move them for us!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Jun 2019)

O goody gumdrops inclement weather has returned ! I tried to combine my ride this morning with a haircut (not at the same time !). I rode the 2 miles to the barbers, a little damp when I got there, opened the door,looked inside and thought better of it, too many in there. I could have waited but sitting in damp clothes is not ideal so said I`d be back later and continued on my way. My route out was a virtual headwind with quite a few gusts, met office said 19mph WSW and I would`nt challenge them. Consequently by the time I was at the turning point to return my average was way down and did`nt make up the time, no worries. Although it was damp it was only spitting with rain and no major puddles to deal with. The only problem I had was when I came to a junction and needed to stop my front brake thought better of it. What had actually happened ( yes the rim was wet) was the cable had pulled through the clamp as I pulled harder. Luckily the car that was coming across the junction swerved to avoid the stupid cyclist who did`nt appear to stop. If that motorist is reading this I apologise. The ride back along Combs lane was OK but as I got to Combs Ford it rained harder and kept this up for the next 2 miles home. Whilst I`d been out we`d had quite heavy gusts and out potted yew blew over. It stands about 6 feet tall and is bottom heavy, it takes a bit of blowing over I can assure you. Anyway I diverse, I had a good ride, damp but not soaked and did 21.8 and averaged 16.9mph usually about 18 for the route but who cares ! I went back to the barbers at 1.50 and went straight in. He thinks that I am committed to cycling or did he say that I should be committed because of my cycling ? Jury`s out !


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2019)

Day 2 of my Welsh adventure . Woke this morning not to rain  forecast was ok if a tad windy . Off from the start at Newport at 8.40 . Battled our way out of Newport a bit busy but soon on quieter roads . On the first descent came across a rider on the deck being attended my a Marshall ,everything was under control rider thankfully just shuck up and a bit of road rash . I think he'd come off on a damp patch under some trees on an otherwise dry road had me descending carefully again . Through the countryside to Usk just afterwards the first feed station which today I took full advantage off ,warm sausage rolls . We all knew what was next the Tumble . I had been periodically been riding with 3 Scotchmen I was quicker up the hills but they kept reeling me in on the flat we had a good bit of banter . But they sorted my tactic out for the Tumble I decided to sit behind them for the start to stop me going to hard early . At the cattle grid halfway up I moved past them and rode my pace to the top I really enjoyed the climb . It's a steady 10% gradient at the bottom which you just pick a gear and tempo and get over it . It then flattens out and drags on and on to the top took me 25 mins so a proper climb




The descent down was quite frankly scary  it's quite exposed and we had a massive crosswind and my deeper section wheels were really catching it but got down safe . In the village of Blaenavon I went rogue turned off the route up another climb to the village of Vertag for the ABC challenge thread I been stuck on U for a while . Back on route I thought it's was downhill back to Newport so a cheeky 16% was a surprise . Soon back in the traffic of Newport and finished .62.9 miles with just 5692ft of upness compared to yesterday the weather was fantastic ie I didn't get wet . The organiser had laid on a hog roast at the end so plenty of time to chat to riders I been seeing on and off for 2 days . Resting up now ready for day 3 just 95 miles to do tomorrow and the devil's  elbow awaits 
Ps saw the ride who came off at the finish he'd been to hospital to be checked out nothing broken just sore but he's hoping to ride tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> Day 2 of my Welsh adventure . Woke this morning not to rain  forecast was ok if a tad windy . Off from the start at Newport at 8.40 . Battled our way out of Newport a bit busy but soon on quieter roads . On the first descent came across a rider on the deck being attended my a Marshall ,everything was under control rider thankfully just shuck up and a bit of road rash . I think he'd come off on a damp patch under some trees on an otherwise dry road had me descending carefully again . Through the countryside to Usk just afterwards the first feed station which today I took full advantage off ,warm sausage rolls . We all knew what was next the Tumble . I had been periodically been riding with 3 Scotchmen full I was quicker up the hills but they kept reeling me in on the flat we had a good bit of banter . But they sorted my tactic out for the Tumble I decided to sit behind them for the start to stop me going to hard early . At the cattle grid halfway up I moved past them and rode my pace to the top I really enjoyed the climb . It's a steady 10% gradient at the bottom which you just pick a gear and tempo and get over it . It then flattens out and drags on and on to the top took me 25 mins so a proper climb
> View attachment 469964
> 
> The descent down was quite frankly scary  it's quite exposed and we had a massive crosswind and my deeper section wheels were really catching it but got down safe . In the village of Blaenavon I went rogue turned off the route up another climb to the village of Vertag for the ABC challenge thread I been stuck on U for a while . Back on route I though it's was downhill back to Newport so a cheeky 16% was a surprise . Soon back in the traffic of Newport and finished .62.9 miles with just 5692ft of upness compared to yesterday the weather was fantastic is I didn't get wet . The organised had layed on a hog roast at the end so plenty of time to chat to riders I been seeing on and off for 2 days . Resting up now ready for day 3 just 95 miles to do tomorrow and the devil's  elbow awaits
> Ps saw the ride who came off at the finish he'd been to hospital to be checked out nothing broken just saw but he's hoping to ride tomorrow



Sounds like you having a great time.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sounds like you having a great time.


Todays was a lot better than yesterday . Really enjoyed today


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jun 2019)

We arrived at my brothers on the Wirral last night in the rain. It rained all night and most of the day. By about 3ish it was looking ok enough to venture out and about for a spin.











https://www.strava.com/activities/2433712194


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2019)

Bloody wind. I hate riding in the bloody wind. 

I had to work today, I had a job in Windlesham, Surrey, I needed to take the car as I had some heavy kit to take but I remembered that Virginia Water was nearby, so I threw my bike in the back of the car to try and blag two letters for the ABC towns and villages challeng. 

So after my appointment I rode to Virginia Water, I didn’t know where the sign was so I thought I would’ve had a bit of riding around to find it, but to my surprise I found it quicker than I expected, in fact I rode past it, turned round got the photo. I knew where the Windlesham sign was, as I had ridden past on the way to V.W. 

A little over nine miles but there was a bloody headwind on the way back, I bloody hate riding in the wind.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jun 2019)

A brighter day on the Wirral.
Over the marsh, along the Dee and into Chester. Passing the Boathouse pub reminded me of drunken teenage nights spent there.
A stop at Meadow Lea cafe in Mickle Trafford for half a cream tea and back to a Neston in a convoluted route!

40 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2436150478


----------



## steven1988 (9 Jun 2019)

Lead bike at Chesterfield Race for life, probably the best thing i've ever done on a bike


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jun 2019)

after playing workhorse for wheel suckers and then getting left ...........
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2436024984/embed/1e314d1c9e9e7d259a0e031ce4db97733a043750
'></iframe>


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jun 2019)

I’ve not ridden my old Trek for over a year now so a quick dust off and lube up for a lunchtime ride. 30 miles with an average of 16.3 mph. Still a fab bike to ride.


----------



## PaulB (9 Jun 2019)

Due to problems on two of my more preferred bikes, I was 'forced' to ride an auld Bianchi today. It's the only one I've got equipped with a 53/39 - 11/26 groupset so I chose the flattest route I could and was pleased I did.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3730531130

Here's my collection of bikes...


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Jun 2019)

Had plenty of time today, the rain had finally stopped, the sun was shining and the wind had died down so thought I would try to do a 50km route after being just short last time. I planned 2 detours in the middle which should do it. I set off towards Whixall and through to Fenns Bankback over the canal to Alkington, Hollinswood,Lower Houses, Coton then first detour to Coton Wood, back into Whixall where I found the reason for all the road closed signs, any nice smooth roads with new tarmac and no potholes have been surface dressed so were all covered in loose chippings! the council seem to ignore the fact that the adjoining roads have no road surface though, then onto Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Highfields over The Lowe towards Wem, through Wem and taking the 2nd detour over the railway crossing to Aston, Barkers Green, Palms Hill back towards Wem but turning for Tilley, Nonely, Loppington, English Frankton towards Colemere past the sailing club where I found the only numpty of the ride pulling out of the car park for Colemere she looked at me then still pulled out in front of me luckily I had seen her and expected her to do it. Carried on to Lyneal, Northwood and back home just as it was starting to rain. 33.25 miles, average speed 16mph so was just over the planned 50km, not bad for another guess at the distance . Lots of cyclists out this morning..Glad I went this morning as monsoon weather has returned to Shropshire this afternoon.


----------



## Glow worm (9 Jun 2019)

A beautiful day to be in the saddle here today. I planned a 50 mile loop into deepest Suffolk. With a mini-tour coming up in a couple of weeks I need to up my game fitness wise!

First through Dullingham, Woodditton, Saxon St eventually through Ousden and Whepstead then a Cafe stop at the Maglia Rosso cyclists cafe in Hawstead.










The country hereabouts is rolling and at times fairly challenging on a fully loaded hybrid. For me anyway.

More rolling Suffolk countryside and cotton wool clouds.






I headed home through Hartest and Hawkedon. Hawkedon is probably one of my favourite villages, so pretty and not a streetlight in sight- always high on my checklist for best places to live.

Hawkedon church





And looking back






After that I put my foot down a bit, although still time for a quiet bridleway near Dullingham






Down the hill from Dullingham on the home straight.






51 miles over 5 hours or so. Not too tired at the end of it. My longest ride in a day will be 72 miles on my tour. I now feel more confident I may be able to do it than I did this morning!


----------



## geocycle (9 Jun 2019)

Bowland Fells today. Various bizarre encounters with steam engines and herding sheep!


----------



## Mike_P (9 Jun 2019)

Out on the Defy this afternoon, morning sun had disappeared and it was cold in the rear yard so back to three quarter shorts, full gloves and a long sleeve jersey with base layer. Back in the yard with helmet on the sun had reappeared and it was too hot for a base layer so off that came (helmet taken off) and off I set towards Penny Pot Lane via Oaker Bank only to realise I had forgotten to put the helmet back on False start over, and the sun disappeared, did a looping circuit over an undulating terrain




down to Swinty Reservoir and the climb of Smithsons Lane, now nicely resurfaced and no signs of any one having cycled through it whilst the tarmac was setting




Needless to say the smooth surface led to a Strava PR. More downs and mainly ups to the A59 where a nicely located lay by gave breathing space from the Trans Pennine traffic awaiting a suitable gap to undertake the right turn into Meagill Lane.




Thereafter east along Menwith Hill Road and Back Road , the hills on the far side of the Vale of York could clearly be seen along with other less attractive features in the Vale itself. The decent to Hampsthwaite was a touch chilly, baselayer would have been useful, so I warmed up on the climb of Hollings Lane with another PR. Just started to rain as I neared home, not as bad as Thursdays commute home when I thought with the forecast possible light shower I could get away without a helmet cover or shoe covers, heavy rain / hail 24.79 miles 1684ft climbed Avg 13.1 mph


----------



## newts (9 Jun 2019)

We rode to East Budleigh today, a very pretty unspoilt village in East Devon. It was their annual scarecrow festival, this poor chap wasn't looking too comfortable on his steel steed.





Also on display was an old Raleigh with a nice patina.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jun 2019)

Time for another visit to Shropshire to ride the Highland Challenge. The route was quite flat over the first half and quite a bit was fairly well known. There were 275 riders today and I kept meeting up with familiar faces. The almond cakes at the first control were amazing. After the lunch stop we got some proper hills. One was very steep and most got off to walk. My 24x28 gear made it rideable but the mud caused a lack of grip and over I went. Just pride damaged. The climb away from Knighton wasn't very pleasant but when we turned into the lanes we got some proper Shropshire highlands. I was tempted by the almond cakes again at the 3rd control. Then it was a fairly easy run to the final climb through Mortimer's Forest and down to Ludlow. Now I have another medal to add to my collection. 68 smiles


----------



## derrick (9 Jun 2019)

Nice ride to Cambridge and back today, Had a bite to eat in the Copper Kettle, then a pint in the Chequers pub on the way home, Bumped into an old ciub member there, had a nice chat, the rest of the ride was good, a bit of a head wind but we got back to our local for a beer or two, The locals were really chatty today, wanting to know where we had been, how long it took us, Was nice as we normally get strange looks, Great ride with the girls, they did suck my wheel for the whole ride, but they did buy me a couple of beers at the end.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2436820001


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Jun 2019)

Today mostly I got soaked so against my better judgement nipped into one of the "new breed cycle cafes" as it was handy and £2.95 was extracted from me for a coffee that was no better, no worse than that which I usually pay £1.20.


----------



## C R (9 Jun 2019)

I couldn't ride last weekend, as my brother was visiting, so my legs were itching for some pedalling. Today daughter 2 had a karate competition starting at ten, which meant I needed to be back by quarter to nine or so. I decided I would go for an easy route without any climbing, to make sure I would be back on time.

Forecast was for clear skies, not particularly cold, and no wind, so shorts, short sleeves and fingerless. Out at six thirty, felt a slight chill, but soon warmed up. Out through town, towards Droitwich along the back lanes by the canal, still full of debris.

Got to Droitwich in good time, and then headed for Hanbury Wharf, and then a right towards Crawle. Normally I stop at Hanbury Wharf for a bit of a breather, but I was feeling quite energetic, so carried on, and didn't stop until I got to the turn for Grafton.

Once refreshed I set off for Grafton, over the A422, past North Piddle, Naunton Beauchamp, and a brief stop by the ford. Then the final stretch through Pinvin, Drakes Broughton via the ford road, which is now open, Wadborough and home through Littleworth. My fastest metric half so far.

The map




I was back on time for the competition, and my daughter got first place in the team kata competition of her category.


----------



## Slow But Determined (9 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> I couldn't ride last weekend, as my brother was visiting, so my legs were itching for some pedalling. Today daughter 2 had a karate competition starting at ten, which meant I needed to be back by quarter to nine or so. I decided I would go for an easy route without any climbing, to make sure I would be back on time.
> 
> Forecast was for clear skies, not particularly cold, and no wind, so shorts, short sleeves and fingerless. Out at six thirty, felt a slight chill, but soon warmed up. Out through town, towards Droitwich along the back lanes by the canal, still full of debris.
> 
> ...



That's a nice display, what system / software (whatever the modern parlance is) is that please?


----------



## C R (9 Jun 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> That's a nice display, what system / software (whatever the modern parlance is) is that please?



It is Garmin Connect, I use it with my forerunner 235, not sure if it can be used with devices not from Garmin.


----------



## PaulB (10 Jun 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Out on the Defy this afternoon, morning sun had disappeared and it was cold in the rear yard so back to three quarter shorts, full gloves and a long sleeve jersey with base layer. Back in the yard with helmet on the sun had reappeared and it was too hot for a base layer so off that came (helmet taken off) and off I set towards Penny Pot Lane via Oaker Bank only to realise I had forgotten to put the helmet back on False start over, and the sun disappeared, did a looping circuit over an undulating terrain
> View attachment 470126
> 
> down to Swinty Reservoir and the climb of Smithsons Lane, now nicely resurfaced and no signs of any one having cycled through it whilst the tarmac was setting
> ...


I like it round there. Some great rides.


----------



## Butchersbike (10 Jun 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Time for another visit to Shropshire to ride the Highland Challenge. The route was quite flat over the first half and quite a bit was fairly well known. There were 275 riders today and I kept meeting up with familiar faces. The almond cakes at the first control were amazing. After the lunch stop we got some proper hills. One was very steep and most got off to walk. My 24x28 gear made it rideable but the mud caused a lack of grip and over I went. Just pride damaged. The climb away from Knighton wasn't very pleasant but when we turned into the lanes we got some proper Shropshire highlands. I was tempted by the almond cakes again at the 3rd control. Then it was a fairly easy run to the final climb through Mortimer's Forest and down to Ludlow. Now I have another medal to add to my collection. 68 smiles


Saw lots of cyclists going through Ludlow whilst stood on my pie stall yesterday, I presume it was the same event.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2019)

Day 3 of my Welsh adventure the main ride the Dragon ride Medio Fondo route (95 miles ) . Sorry for being 24 hours late it was a long day left hotel at 0600 walked in my house at 19.45 . On previous sportives I have always gone as hard as I can but today I decided to ride within myself and enjoy the scenery .Got to the start early in overcast conditions did 4 miles round the car park looking to round up to an imperial ton . It then started to rain heavily so I sheltered in a marque but thankfully the rain slowed as I lined up but the rain jacket was on. Soon on my way through Newport past the steel works heading out to the countryside .We steadily climbed out of Newport to the first proper climb the Bwlch (16.1km avg 2.8%) a nice steady gradient so pick a gear and spin up it . The views halfway are stunning looking back where you've come from .Over the top a great sweeping descent and then it's climb 2 Rhigos (6.1k avg 4.9%) again a steady gradient spun my way up . A stunningly quick descent from the top at the bottom there's a long straight but with no junctions over 40 mph with out trying  . First feed station with a great selection of reel food . Fuelled by Jaffa cakes  . Then it's climb number 3 Penderyn Moor (11km avg 2%) a long steady drag I'd kept my rain jacket on was sweating by the top  . Stopped at the top to remove the jacket as the sun  came out. Another great descent off the moor dodging sheep in the road . Then at 55 miles you turn onto a closed road which means one thing the timed section up Devil's elbow (1.83km avg 10.3% ) the climb I was worried about as it ramps to over 20% around the hairpins . I been advised not to look left at the bottom as you can see where your going so I looked left . Just stuck it in bottom gear and ground my way up . Took a lot of will power not to stop as the legs protested . This was the only climb of the weekend I saw people walking it lived up to its name just evil . The descent from here was still on a closed road so that was fun . Next feed station went savoury with sausage rolls and a cheese cob . A cheeky climb straight afterwards had the legs complaining . Climb number 3 Glynneath hill (3.2km avg 5.4%) another steady one so spun my way up . A bit more downhill then the final climb Cimla hill (2.8km 5.5%) found this one tough lots of changes of gradient but got up it . From here it's mostly downhill to the finish .On a dual carriageway in Port Talbot got past by a chaingang managed to tag on and found myself doing 25mph on the flat . Did one turn on the front but basically just hung on to the finish . Had to do another mile round the car park to pass the 100 mile mark .100.11 miles in 6hrs 58mins with just 8081ft of upness
All in all a great weekend away all 3 days were superbly organised today's scenery was awesome simply stunning at times .
For those of you who do Strava challenges I've completed the climbing one on the 9th of the month. Normally takes until around the 25th a hilly weekend


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jun 2019)

Just discovered I ticked off 3 climbs in the top 100 climbs list over the weekend . The Bwlch ,Rhigos and the Tumble which added to my local climb Terrace hill makes 4 , 96 to go  yep that's happening . Can't believe the Devil's elbow is not on the list much tougher if shorter


----------



## gavgav (10 Jun 2019)

I have a week off work, which has coincided with the Shropshire Monsoon season. We’ve had incessant torrential rain for a week and it is set to continue for the remainder of this week. There was, however, a window this morning, for me to get my June Half Century Challenge Ride in.

I woke early, to a streaming nose, which I’m not entirely sure whether it’s bad Hayfever or yet another cold. Wouldn’t surprise me if it’s a cold as I ALWAYS get one, on my breaks from work.

It was sunny but chilly as I set off amongst the rush hour traffic, up to Heathgates, through Sundorne and out onto the muddy old railway path to Uffington.

The road to Upton Magna was quiet, but I arrived in the village at School dropping off time and so had to negotiate the ridiculous parking and people wandering into the road!

The downhill section to Withington was nice, before I then turned and climbed up to Charlton and along the lane to Wrockwardine. I’d used the Cube, due to how wet it’s been and was glad I had on this lane, which was wet but also sandy and gravelly, from yesterday’s thunderstorms.

Whilst in Wrockwardine, I unfortunately came up behind the dustbin lorry and had to pause behind them on the narrow lane, as they went about their business. I then had to follow them for a mile or so, which was horrid into the smell they were leaving in their wake 

I managed to overtake them, before I dropped down and crossed the old A5 and on towards Aston Village. Then they overtook me again  before I did the same to them in Aston, where thankfully I left them behind for good, on the fast downhill section to Eaton Constantine and Cressage.

The climb up Shore Lane, to Coundmoor, was hard work today and also the section towards Concord College and Acton Burnell, before turning through Pitchford, Cantlop, Betton Abbots and home before the rain comes.

32.19 miles at 11.4mph avg


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jun 2019)

I managed to get out this morning for three quarters of an hour after dropping the kids off at school. Just a quick 10 miles to stretch the legs on mostly country lanes. I even had a 'good pass' where a huge truck came up behind me, waited patiently then I waved him to overtake where he gave me lots of room - I gave him a thumbs up, got a friendly toot of the horn in response and off he went! I wish more drivers of all and every vehicle were like that.

It felt good to be back on the bike after nearly a week without a ride (the only two days it hasn't rained in the last week found me tied up with other tasks). 

Looking forward to my next ride. Apparently, the heavy rain will stop of Saturday


----------



## Old jon (10 Jun 2019)

Sunshine and blue sky the other side of the windows, must be time for a ride. Quite a lot of walking was done yesterday, taking photographs of a bit of the Leeds Triathlon, so I was not sure how well the legs might work . . .

They did fine once I started moving, but I check a few parts of the bike before I ride, which reminded me the saddle was a bit slack. Soft might be a better word, it’s a Brooks and about four years old. Been tightened once a couple of months after purchase. The last time I had a Brooks saddle spanner in my hands was when I packed a saddle and spanner for the bike in Brazil, last February. Security at Mancester airport let me take the saddle, no problem. But. ‘Sir, you cannot take this on the plane, we can post it to you.’ I just gave up and told them to throw it away, I cannot abide fuss. Still have two spanners here in Leeds, I will put one in the checked luggage when I return to Brazil.

So, eventually I turn the pedals. The route had been decided and at least one weather forecast was predicting rain, the sooner I go maybe the less wet I become. Holbeck still is a demolition site, most of what is still standing is fenced off and boarded up though there are isolated outbreaks of building here and there. Escape along Water Lane, Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road, cross the river to begin the climb up to the top of Boot Hill. Yup, there are bits of descent on the way to the top, all too short, they just do not provide enough of a rest. Once at the top, turn right for the ride to the T junction with Thorner Lane and turn right again. This leads to the A 64, a left turn and take the next right. This is Scholes Lane, when it reaches the ex railway it becomes Station Road, bends left to Main Street and is Leeds Road when it leaves the village in the direction of Barwick in Elmet. By ‘eck, it took longer to write that than ride it. From this direction it is a nice drop through Barwick all the way to the crossing of Cock Beck, when the road turns uphill again, with more downs and ups through Aberford on the way to Lotherton Hall and its gates. Another left and right jink and Copley Lane points in the direction of Sherburn in the same Elmet, which according to Wikipedia was an independent Brittonic kingdom between about the 5th century and early 7th century and later refers to a smaller area of what became the West Riding of Yorkshire.



Back to the present, turn right in Sherburn onto Church Hill, which levels off and after a while leads to the A 63. Ride under that and turn right to ride onto it and a choice of left for Garforth or sort of straight on for Micklefield. Left. Along the south side of Garforth, first exit from the roundabout onto the A 642 in the direction of Wakefield, which is a bit further than I want to ride today, so through Swillington, across the Aire and the Aire and Calder canal and after riding under the railway bridge turn right to ride steeply up past the railway station at Woodlesford. Almost in sight of home, turn right, it’s the A 639 and once John o’ Gaunts is reached there is a lot of the city of Leeds visible in front. Down, traffic and roundabouts, Hunslet is not as grimy as it once was, and the last few streets to home. Hello to a neighbor returning from an expedition and take the final left turn of the ride. Thirty three and a bit miles, big grin, not a drop of rain all morning. And the saddle, well, just not noticed.

And the map . . .


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Jun 2019)

My usual Monday avoid the bin lorry ride but I decided to go the opposite way round to usual which it turns out is the best way to avoid the bin lorry, the lanes are very narrow in places and there isn't always quite enough room to get past them although they are normally careful about getting past. I set off in the warm sunshine past the Moat Shed and signs for more road surface dressing through to Foxholes where I had to duck to avoid a low flying guinea fowl who took off right next to me as I passed, they make a lot of noise and don't fly very well. Carried on to Poolhead, Edstaston, Waterloo back on the loose chippings towards Coton, Coton Wood, back into Whixall being chased by a cocker spaniel towards Alkington, I had to wait at the canal bridge while a boat passed and they wound the bridge back down, the man in charge of winding the bridge up and down was very apologetic for delaying me although I assured him it was fine, up to Fenns Bank where the council have ruined another perfectly good road by covering it in loose chippings, these were much looser than the last ones and I had to stop twice to shake them from between my tyres and mudguards as they kept getting stuck, they do seem to be very large for chippings. Set off again into Whixall back towards Northwood and home. 21 miles @average 15.4mph


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jun 2019)

I got in my first ride for a fortnight this morning. I've been off the bike partly due to the weather, partly due to things I needed to do and partly due to pulling a tendon in my hip (still don't know how I did it) which frustratingly put me out of action just when the weather was good last week.

Today's ride was therefore not going to be too adventurous and I aimed to head out through Condover to Longnor and Acton Burnell which is a route that gives me a few options for shortening if I needed to. The knockabout bike got an outing this time because it was convenient and because I knew there may well be water splashes to tackle after the recent rain.

I started off well enough but had an annoyingly long wait to get onto the A49 for the short section I needed to use. After that it was a fairly quiet run and with a following wind I got along at a good pace without having to press on.
I could feel the tendon working but it didn't feel painful so when I turned back towards the wind after Longnor it was a good incentive to take things easy to keep it that way.

I decided to extend the ride on reaching Acton Burnell, heading to Cound Moor and Harnage (didn't see @gavgav on the bit where our routes overlapped). I'd had pretty good weather from the start but at Harnage the wind seemed to go cold and there was more cloud about even if it didn't look particularly threatening so out of caution I decided to take the shorter option after Cound and head towards Pitchford and Cantlop.

Approaching Condover again from the direction of Cantlop there was a lorry with a massive bulldozer on the back heading towards me up the lane. Not sure where that was headed. The driver didn't look very sure either.

I didn't fancy plodding into the wind for the last bit, especially along the main road, so headed for Lyth Hill instead and on one of the lanes spotted a fox trotting up the road ahead of me before disappearing into the undergrowth. I haven't seen a live fox for a long while so appreciated that.

23.4 miles at 13.1 mph average. The hip feels fine afterwards so hopefully it won't take too long to build back up to some longer rides.





Between Acton Burnell and Cound Moor. There was some great sunshine for the first half of the ride.





At Harnage.





Between Cound and Pitchford.





The cloud is building to the east as I cross Lyth Hill but doesn't look rain laden just yet.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Having got back, the threatened wet weather seemed to be running late so I took the chance to get out my latest purchase, a 40 year old Dawes Kingpin (as mentioned in the "Show us your Dawes" thread) and take it for the test ride I meant to do last week. I probably covered about 5 miles doing loops round the village interspersed with tweaks to get the fit right and find that it rides well and promises to be a sound buy once properly cleaned and fettled. Looking forward to more trips on that.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Jun 2019)

a familiar run along the canal to the Falkirk wheel.
But it was a bit different today. Free wheel North have started doing some longer rides, so today we met at the White House in Maryhill and went to the Wheel.
I came back on my own though as I didn't want to have a 30 minute lunch stop.
Best of both worlds. Nice sociable plod out then pushed myself a bit on the way home.
Thankfully there was next to no wind.
Anyone familiar with the route knows all about the long straight bit that can be brutal.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I got in my first ride for a fortnight this morning. I've been off the bike partly due to the weather, partly due to things I needed to do and partly due to pulling a tendon in my hip (still don't know how I did it) which frustratingly put me out of action just when the weather was good last week.
> 
> Today's ride was therefore not going to be too adventurous and I aimed to head out through Condover to Longnor and Acton Burnell which is a route that gives me a few options for shortening if I needed to. The knockabout bike got an outing this time because it was convenient and because I knew there may well be water splashes to tackle after the recent rain.
> 
> ...



There’s a Kingpin Facebook page if you’re interested, there’s some enthusiastic KP owners on there.


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Jun 2019)

My ride Sunday - I do try to do a ride each year ut east to Fotheringhay - its a nice ride but quite long, 168Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Houghton on the Hill -Ingarsby -Tilton on the Hill - Loddington - Belton - Eyebrooke Reservoir - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - Laxton- Blatherwycke - Bulwick - Southwick - Cotterstock - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Yarwell - Nassington - Apethorpe - Kings Cliffe - Blatherwycke - Laxton- Deene - Gretton - Lyddington - Stoke Dry -Great Easton -Medbourne - Nevil Holt - Welham- Great Bowden - Foxton - Gum;ey - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby...phew - got rained on between Gumley and Fleckney and after fleckney the roads were as dry as the proverbial bone….would have gone on to do 200K otherwise... ahem honest  ...still first imperial century of 2019 and only my second since coming back from a broken hip in 2016 so quite happy! The church at Fotheringhay was covered last year due to restoration works - nice to see they turned out well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> There’s a Kingpin Facebook page if you’re interested, there’s some enthusiastic KP owners on there.


If I register on Facebook I'll waste more time than I do already on here. Sounds tempting though.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If I register on Facebook I'll wase more time than I do already on here. Sounds tempting though.



There's two or three chaps on there that really know their KP's so its a good resource.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2019)

Didn't get for a ride yesterday as it rained the whole day. Today it eased off in the morning and after lunch I took the chance to get some more miles in. The route today was aimed at seeing what flooding issues there were locally so I headed into town and along the riverside before heading out to Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover and back over Lyth Hill.

I didn't have to go far to find my first flood as the underpass at Meole Brace was impassable. Luckily I didn't need to use it as I was heading to Porthill and Frankwell. At the Welsh Bridge the river level was high but not yet in danger of causing flooding. It isn't expected to peak until tomorrow afternoon though and there is more rain expected tonight which will change the situation so the flood barriers are being put up.

I carried on through the Quarry and got almost as far as the English Bridge before the water lapped over the path so I carried the bike up the steps, rode past the Abbey and headed for the bridge to Castlefields. As has been mentioned plenty of times before, the old canal path is very rough and muddy so I took a tour round the Sundorne area to avoid the worst bit and rejoined the path by Pimley Manor before heading out towards Upton Magna. There were a couple of floods on the way that needed to be waded through and they wouldn't be the last.

The riding to Atcham then Cross Houses was nice and easy with the wind behind me. I hadn't seen many cyclists up to this point but there were a few small groups along here.

On my way to Condover I thought I'd take a small detour and see what the level was like at Boreton ford. I was quite glad I hadn't made a crossing of this part of my route today as with a level of 1.6 metres (5'3") showing on the gauge both the ford and the footbridge were impassable (the approach to the footbridge on the other side would have been thigh deep by my estimation). I'd just put my camera away when a small lorry approached from the other side. Fortunately he thought better of it and backed away. Others haven't always had as much sense.

23.5 miles today at 12.4 mph average.





Shan't be using the underpass at Meole Brace today.





Time to leave the towpath and head up the steps to the English Bridge.





At Shrewsbury Abbey.





Roses at Upton Magna.





Definitely not using the ford at Boreton today!





Poppies on the approach to Condover.


----------



## booze and cake (12 Jun 2019)

After discovering the London Taxi cab that was converted into a seating area and planter, and the sleeping whippet bench that I posted here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-5646657 and here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-bike-in-front-of-something-different.236003/post-5646653 were part of the London Festival of Architecture, I managed to find a few more examples.

Some more benches




This bench and planter has an outer shell made of mesh, that has been filled in with recycled rubble from the building site next to the bench. Good idea.




Here's an installation called 'lunch break' featureing 40 gold angels relaxing on swings near St Paul's cathedral.




More info: https://www.architectsdatafile.co.u...festival-of-architecture-reveals-lunch-break/
This one is called 'love without borders'




Then home for lunch and a bike swap, I have to rotate the fleet to ensure no bikes get jealous or feel left out. At the Dulwich Picture Gallery is 'the colour palace' which looks like a landing craft for psychedelic invaders. https://www.dulwichpicturegallery.o...nka-ilori-chosen-for-second-dulwich-pavilion/




And over on Cornhill outside the Royal Exchange is this bench based on the tube map, I really like this


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jun 2019)

Getting fed up now , been off the bike 3 days as its been pretty much constant peeing it down and flooding roads on my commute


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2019)

cyberknight said:


> Getting fed up now , been off the bike 3 days as its been pretty much constant peeing it down and flooding roads on my commute



Bloody awful innit? Its put me off riding this week so far, I hope its sorted by the weekend, having said that the Fragrant Mrs P is doing a 20 mile each way commute today, she just doesn't care. She's well 'ard.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Never mind the bike, I'm wanting a boat...


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> Bloody awful innit? Its put me off riding this week so far, I hope its sorted by the weekend, having said that the Fragrant Mrs P is doing a 20 mile each way commute today, she just doesn't care. She's well 'ard.





Reynard said:


> Never mind the bike, I'm wanting a boat...


yeah, lanes were flooded maybe car tyre deep this morning and its been raining most of day , ruddy funny thing is a guy at work is still riding and as hes on a different shift pattern he misses it and when its time for me its binning .


----------



## C R (12 Jun 2019)

cyberknight said:


> Getting fed up now , been off the bike 3 days as its been pretty much constant peeing it down and flooding roads on my commute


A like, but you know what I mean. I managed my short commute Monday and today. Yesterday was working from home, and the rain kiboshed my lunchtime ride, so I was grumpy all afternoon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> A like, but you know what I mean. I managed my short commute Monday and today. Yesterday was working from home, and *the rain kiboshed my lunchtime ride, so I was grumpy all afternoon*.


I’m sure I’m not alone in feeling your pain.


----------



## C R (12 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m sure I’m not alone in feeling your pain.


Quite a few of us seem to be on the same boat. On the other hand, Sunday is looking promising for a metric half century.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> Quite a few of us seem to be on the same boat. On the other hand, Sunday is looking promising for a metric half century.


Being Father’s Day I think it’s going to be impossible for me to get out  

I _may_ be able to get out of going to the in-laws in the morning allowing me to sneak a quick hour or so on the bike...


----------



## C R (12 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Being Father’s Day I think it’s going to be impossible for me to get out
> 
> I _may_ be able to get out of going to the in-laws in the morning allowing me to sneak a quick hour or so on the bike...


That's what early mornings are for. I am usually out by quarter to seven and back by half past nine.


----------



## Old jon (13 Jun 2019)

Cloudy this morning and not exactly warm either. I am daft enough to think June weather cannot be too bad to ride in but when I eventually left the house it was drizzling too. That drizzle you cannot see and barely feel, the stuff that soaks you almost without noticing.

So off I went, damply. Things are slowly changing on the wander through Holbeck, the rubble that was once buildings is being removed. Onto the towpath at Office Lock and ride northwest to Viaduct Road, down the dip to cross the river and start to ride up to Headingley. This always warms me up, but not today. At the lights at North Lane my fingers were freezing. Light gloves was possibly the problem, the solution was the gloves at home, almost five miles away. So I turned left to head to Kirkstall and the towpath again. Reached the next set of lights and for some odd reason turned right onto Queenswood Drive. Second thoughts maybe? If so, they did not last long. Past a school and took the next right, should have just done a U turn but it did not occur to me.

Back to the lights, right again and down the hill, then the towpath. A quiet canal today, until a couple on bikes waved me down to tell me that there were a bunch of children riding towards me. And so there were. Poor kids, having to ride in this weather. They all seemed about the same age, were escorted by quite a few adults and were very polite. I stopped at the top of the next locks, vague memory says Oddy Locks, to let the last of them go by. And apart from arriving home, that really was the highlight of this morning’s venture. The final distance home saw a slight increase in speed, did not want to wait any longer for a hot shower I guess. Eleven miles, no video, warming up nicely now.

No video today, as the map shows, I never left Leeds.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> That's what early mornings are for. I am usually out by quarter to seven and back by half past nine.


Its getting easier for me , sundays used to be the wifes lie in day and with young kids i couldnt just leg it ( wife has multiple health issues ) .Now son is older hes fine to be up onhis own and daughter would stay in bed till dinner if you let her so i can go out confident they are all ok .


----------



## Shearwater Missile (13 Jun 2019)

After gardening yesterday ( in the rain) I was itching to get out today. I waited until after lunch and there looked a like a window of dry oportunity, but....... Which route do I take, Cotton ( looked black in the distance) or Rattlesden. Rattlesden won, but I thought that I`d change my route so I`d tuck in behind the hedges to avoid some of the 16mph wind. I also thought that I would take in a different route but then join up with my normal one, that was the idea. I headed out of Rattlesden on the Felsham road and before I got to Felsham I turned left and into the wind and a gentle climb, so far so good. It started to rain and quite hard, who`s idea was it to choose this route ? Oh yes, mine ! Anyway, the lane got narrower, the rain got harder and before long I saw a sign saying Felsham. But I thought that Felsham was over to my right, wrong ! I came to a 3 way junction and I did`nt believe the road sign. I honestly thought that someone had changed it around. So I went with my judgement into Felsham and there was another sign agreeing with the first, I needed a second opinion. I came across an elderly lady who`d just come from the village shop ( she must be local) and so I kindly asked which direction was Rattlesden and indeed she said the same as the signage. You plonker Rodney. What I had actually done was cycle in a virtual circle, I must have missed the turn that I really wanted. I continued back to Rattlesden and because my ride would be short now I cycled up to Buxhall ( route used by the ladies tour last Monday) past the Mill and then left back towards Onehouse and Stowmarket Golf Club. My ride ended up as 22.8 so I was quite pleased except for the rain and of course as I got back to Stowmarket the roads were dry. It was`nt cold (15 degrees) but still was wearing my leggings. Where is summer ?


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jun 2019)

An escape to the in laws in South Devon. Rain first thing, but the day got better and better. It was blustery though.

Almost a 30 mile ride from Wembury, down through to Spriddlestone, then out along the A379 all the way to Modbury. Mary Cross, shipham and Ermington. Back along the A379 for a mile then a turn for Holbeton and Battisborough Cross, then Noss Mayo and Newton Ferrers where I stopped at a friends for a cup of tea.
Back along the 379 and the climb up to Spriddlestone and Ridge across.



























https://www.strava.com/activities/2449637053


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jun 2019)

Foolishly booked two days off work, but thankfully it stopped raining and warmed up after midday today. So Defy refitted with its Swan and Croozer mudguards and the route taken a week last Saturday to Norwood including the ascents of Cornwall Road and Harlow Moor Road




and the descents of Whinney Lane and Hill Top Lane




and up Brackenthwaite Lane – plenty of cyclists going down it and on a levelish stretch I was glad I was not a few seconds quicker




Down the southern part of Shaw Lane in my fastest time hitting 37.8 mph and then up the northern part in a PR as well




Up to Little Almscliffe and down towards Norwood




From Norwood down to Swinsty Reservoir as a reverse of last Sundays route in a PR to match the one gained then going uphill




Upto Fewston Church and the undulating route back to the B6451. North across the A59 without stopping for a change and then east. Wary of the chilly decent into Hampsthwaite last Sunday went through the Kettlesing/Tang area of scattered dwellings– this part of rural North Yorkhire typically always has a dwelling or two around the corner. Had not been down of the maze of lanes for some time but pleased to see the ones I passed along were all in pretty good condition. What I was not expecting was a suicidal cat – having chased one down a lane as soon as it darted off the road another leap onto the road from the opposite side straight in front of me, think I left a skid mark on the road.




Whilst this route was largely one of coasting downhill it is quite sheltered, Kettlesing/Tang sitting in their own isolated valley and all routes out go up hill. So up Swincliffe Lane to, logicaly, Swincliffe Top, a testing climb of only 6.3% average but varies like mad hitting 13.3%. Managed to knock a minute off my only previous time on Strava




Then down to Hampsthwaite and up Hollins Lane again which was pretty busy as it was past school kicking out time and eventually a white van overtook on a bend causing a car coming the other way to slow quickly. The car was a BMW however 
24.61 miles 2117ft climbed 12mph average


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jun 2019)

Out for a steady 10 mile ride before breakfast. I took it very slow on the down hill bits as the roads were soaking.

It was a lot sunnier than I anticipated.

















There be Cornwall....

https://www.strava.com/activities/2450907458


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2019)

Lovely filthy morning on the mtb, propper covered, washed myself and the bike in the garden with the hose pipe. 
Everything in the wash. 
Surprising how good the trail was after a week of heavy rain, mostly puddles and surface mud. 

About 12 miles, didn't bother with Strava as its useless with my nokia phone... Or vice versa..

Perfect weather today, im quite tired but feel rather good after that.


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Jun 2019)

Friday's after work ride. A common 30 mile loop but with a couple of added deviations from the norm to add variety. The rain had stopped and the sun was out, so I was wearing blue tinted shades. These make anything orange stand out so strongly that I had to stop here to take a photo. I would post it in the 'your bike on top of a gas pipeline' thread in the photo gallery but can't find one. 






Looking in the other direction the countryside is looking very green after all the recent rain. 





I made a brief off road excursion to take a picture of the tent that has been erected to house Saturday's Proclaimers gig in Melrose.





I'm going and can't wait. 
The Proclaimers latest album is 'Angry Cyclist'. After a near miss on a single track road from an oncoming car driven by a blind old bat who clearly hadn't even seen me there was one very angry cyclist. 
Yesterday's map -






32.3 miles @ 13.7 mph. 737m upwardness.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2019)

Last night's ride:

I hadn't expected to get out after being busy during the day but the weather improved in the evening so I took the chance to go and have another look at the state of the River Severn as it's so unusual to get it coming up so high in the summer months.

I started off by heading into town the most direct way and crossing the English Bridge where it was plain to see that the water level was up about four feet on what it had been last time I was here. Not only was the towpath here well under water but so too was Victoria Avenue leading to the Quarry so my way was blocked and I had to ride up Town Walls and Murivance to get to the park. I was able to rejoin Victoria Avenue near to the bandstand and follow it up to the Welsh Bridge and across into Frankwell for a nose around before heading to the Castlefields area where I found Sydney Avenue completely impassable.

Having got round this flood I aimed to head out of town to Uffington, Upton Magna and Atcham as I did last time. I didn't use the tunnel under Telford Way last time so hadn't realised it was full of water, which led to a slight detour. I had to wade through the same minor floods as last time on my way to Upton Magna then at Atcham what was fields last time I was here had turned into a decent sized lake.

I had to reroute as the road to Cross Houses was well underwater but after that the ride home was uneventful on what had turned into a reasonably pleasant summer evening. I took the shorter main road route as the roads were quiet (everyone is in the pub by this time ).

21.8 miles at 12.8 mph average.





At the English Bridge.





Victoria Avenue, looking towards Kingsland Bridge.





Looking across to Shrewsbury School and the school boathouse.





Sabrina was supposed to be out on a cruise for a birthday party this evening - the party is still happening but the boat is staying tied up. Operations have to be curtailed when the level hits 1.7 metres as she won't fit under the bridges. At the time this pic was taken the level was recorded as 3.65 metres above normal.





Frankwell car park. Unfortunately it looks like someone didn't get the warnings about moving their car. That'll be expensive.





Sydney Avenue. Time for another detour.





Upton Magna.









A couple of shots across the flood plain at Atcham.





Near to Betton Abbots on my way to Condover.


----------



## colly (15 Jun 2019)

I've be been out on my bike, a bit, but not so much. A few smaller rides here and there but just to the shops and stuff. So last week and this morning I got out rather than doing 'things'. Even though they have to be done eventually.

Last weeks efforts:

Mid afternoon jaunt
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35639964
17 miles 700 ft of up


Early am jaunt
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35735349
33 miles 2100 ft of up


This mornings effort
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35972150
45 miles 1330ft of up


Early start just as the dawn was arriving. On fixed so a flat route out to the east. Apart from deer, hares, a badger, rabbits and a black furry something...not much happened. Nevertheless riding into the rising sun on a cool summer morning was very pleasant. No traffic to speak of which is always a plus. Taking time off the bike must suit me, I fairly breezed along, barely out of breath or sweating. Best average speed for ages.

Got back in about 7am in time to wake Mrs Colly with tea.


----------



## gavroche (15 Jun 2019)

Just back from doing 30 miles with my stepson, first 15 miles against the wind and after a coffee and cake stop, it was nice to have the wind behind on the return journey. Now I need to wash the car as , once again, the seagulls have been busy overnight and the car is covered with it! 
After that, it will be taking the dog for a long walk.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Jun 2019)

After having three wet rides in the week I struck lucky this morning with a dry one, hurrah ! My intentions were to add a bit more on to a usual route up to Bacton but it was like flogging a dead horse, I don`t know why. I had a good nights sleep, I was even on my summer bike ( it makes no difference anyway in the long run) but I just felt so tired, legs and generally. There was only an 8mph breeze so not that and it is my flattest route. Yet when I have been out in the rain this week I felt good. So my ride ended at 22.9 and glad of a cappucino and a biscuit to recover, still hav`nt as I type this. The highlight of my ride was seeing a yellowhammer sitting on a post at the side of the road and also quite a few goldfinches. I did see quite a few other cyclists about who all but one acknowledged me. That one, as he rode past, I said " please yourselves" (sotto voce) in my best Frankie Howerd voice ! Just may be my next ride the red rum legs will come back !!


----------



## Old jon (15 Jun 2019)

Well, a bright and clear morning outside. I know the phone predicted showers, but I am going for a ride.

It is that time of year again, and a Saturday as well. All sorts of events going on, scattered all across the country and all praying for clement weather. And all likely to attract large numbers of folk sat in tin boxes. So thoughts about where to go, hmmm, largely uninformed thoughts at that. OK, lets try a wandering ride to Otley again. At the towpath gate by Office Lock there was a car, the driver was taking stuff from the vehicle to a table at the lockside. Said good morning in passing and forgot about it until later. After leaving the canal the climb to and through Headingley did seem to be a bit brisker than usual for me. Crossed the Ring Road and further along had to wait at the traffic lights to turn right onto Church Lane, which is when I felt the breeze at my back. No wonder the ride up had been ( relatively ) easy. Some roadworks at the next corner were taking some room up, a bit of patience was needed and after that the road was clear. Across Adel Beck, up the little rise and take the left to pass Golden Acre Park. Being duly grateful for the shove from the breeze again. Turn left onto Kings Road and enjoy the descent to the roundabout, where I turned right for a short stretch before turning right again onto Creskeld Lane.



I do like nadgery downhills. The A 659 at the bottom goes to Harewood on the right and Pool on the left, and that is the way I went. The next turn is right at the roundabout, to the left, up Pool Bank, was a solid queue of traffic. Through the village and turn left to rejoin the A 659 on the way to Otley. This road hiccups across Yorkshire like this, vanishing for longer or shorter distances and randomly appearing again. Adds to the fun. Leeds road out of Otley, heard a ticking noise so pulled to the side after a parked car. Was overtaken by two bikes . . . The ticking was not a bomb, just a bit of surface dressing. Go on up the hill, shall I turn right in Bramhope for more ups and downs on the way to Cookridge? Nope.

The straightforward return home it is then. The shopping centre in Headingley, between Shaw Lane and North Lane is a pain. Travelling towards the town centre but wanting to turn right at North Lane you need to ride on the unmarked left side of the right hand lane. Or piddle about in the gutter waiting for a gap in the traffic. There may not be a cure for this. Anyway, the towpath is that way, down the hill. Today populated by crowds of people. Some running event or another, and I had no wish to spoil their fun, so an about turn, remembering the preparations that had been going on earlier at Office Lock. Five sets of traffic lights later and less than half a mile away the bike was pointed towards central Leeds and I was exploring again. No, I knew where I was going but it is a large count of years since I have ridden that way. Surprisingly easy, cycle tracks have sprouted everywhere. The occasional blip, but for a Saturday lunchtime it was not bad. Kirkstall Road after Commercial Street all the way to the end of Westgate and beyond, turn right by Queen Street onto Aire Street, left on Globe Road, similar left to Water Lane and there is Hunslet and the ride through on the last stretch to home. Just over thirty miles for the morning, dry all the way and even after 1250 feet of climbing the smile was still there.

A bit of map too!


----------



## lazybloke (15 Jun 2019)

Found the sun again this morning for 36 miles in the Surrey Hills. Friday Street lake looked good; roads were absolutely covered in debris from the weather earlier in the week; luckily no deflations.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jun 2019)

So unusually for me a morning road bike ride, cycleway to Knaresborough was a bit tricky with the changing shadows through the trees and the northbound ride thereafter to Farnham was hampered by 3 way TTLs, and the sun disappeared  but it stayed dry Through Copgrove and onto Burton Leonard which took me a bit by surprise as I had meant to take the road to Bishop Monkton. Checking the video I had greeted a cyclist going in the opposite direction and must have completely missing the road sign So down a pretty narrow lane to gain the correct road in the most direct manner.




Followed NCN688 through Littlethorpe where I found a bench dedicated to diver Jack Laugher




Through Ripon, down Borrage Lane through the concrete bollards, and onto Studley Royal Deer Park




and the westbound climb to St Marys Church (3% avg 9.2% max). No deer to be seen.








Then down to the west gate to Fountains Abbey, up to How Hill (apparently 11.1% max, questionable given the inclination of the left bend at a junction), and on via Markington, Drovers Hill (13% max) and down Scarah Bank to Ripley where there were some very nicely decorated bicycles.




The crossing lights of the Nidderdale Greenway over the A61 did not seem to want to work and after 2 and half minutes a gap in the traffic finally appeared. Somewhat surprised to record a PR on it, between the viaduct and Bilton Lane. 33.06 miles 1986ft climbed Avg 13 mph


----------



## tallliman (15 Jun 2019)

It's not often that a ride starts with one feeling miserable, gets cut short due to the weather but was ultimately utterly amazing. Today was one of those days!

The route planned was a century but with opt out points at 50 and 60 miles. I headed north from Lufbra up toward Ilkeston following the Erewash Canal for a while with a small diversion to see the magnificent Bennerley Viaduct. Sadly not in use but an amazing structure.

Heading west from there to grab some easy squares before the climbing began in earnest. Lots of tiny back roads with endless climbs around Pentrich towards Crich. Reached the coffee shop but for some reason, it didn't feel right. A quick Google said there is a monument to the Sherwood Foresters nearby with a tea room. The road into the monument must've been 10% for half a mile but it was worth it....unaffected views for miles, able to see a power station 35 miles away! 

Took a short time out in the tea rooms at which point I was told that the BBMF Lancaster was flying over shortly. We got 2 flypasts which in the setting was amazing and humbling. A short but chilly shower after delay warming up sealed that I'd abort the ride and drop into Cromford. An amazing ride. Stunning and I'll head back on a nicer day!


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jun 2019)

It's almost two weeks since my last ride, but life has a way of doing things like that.
It also meant I was limited to a couple of hours, or so, this morning but the sun was making an appearance and there was blue sky, so why not?

On the Giant as it has mudguards and it rained quite a bit last night. It felt a bit chilly too, so i wore longs and a long sleeved top and got the shoe covers out again.

Coal Road, then the usual combination of roads into Shadwell, before the climb up to Slaid Hill lights. I really do need to work on my fitness.
Still, right at the lights and on through the dip, then onto Tarn Lane to loop back round into Scarcroft.

Onto the A58 and the long downhill in front of me - decision time though. They'd been surface dressing the road further on three of four weeks ago, but surely it would be OK now? Only one way to find out...
It wasn't horrendous, but it wasn't great either. Still a fair few loose chippings, especially off the lines that cars had cleared and the surface throughout was coarse and lumpy.
Still, it's mainly downhill, so stick to the clear(ish) line and get on with it.
Through the fringes of Bardsey and on to Collingham, where a tight turn took me to the road to Linton and over the bridge into the village.
Regular readers might remember me referring to 'lumpy Linton' due to the undulations and boy were they hard work today.
Eventually the village was cleared and it was into Wetherby, with a loop around the town centre, avoiding homicidal pedestrians, and out on the Walton Road over the A1(M).
Between the fields and past the racecourse, before a right took me down to Thorp Arch, over the river and into Boston Spa.
A short wiggle along Main Street, then the Clifford turn and briefly back into the countryside.
Through Clifford and down the hill into Bramham. Which then means up the hill out of Bramham.
I was huffing and puffing at this point, so stopped at the bench before the bridge over the A1(M) and had a break and a flapjack bar.




Rested, back on the bike and over the motorway, then the steady climb up past Bramham Park, staying straight on at the fork and heading through the lesser Wothersome Dip, which had a fair bit of mud and grit in the road, but I avoided it and powered up the other side. Well, I got to the top anyway...
Along there to Milner Lane, then the drop into Thorner and another decision - straight up Sandhills, or the steadier route up Carr Lane? There is pretty much the same amount of climbing to be done to get home, but the Carr Lane way spreads it out a bit more.
I was up against time so took the shorter (if steeper) route up Sandhills.
Skeltons Lane, then Coal Road and local roads down to home, into a stiffening headwind.

*26.40 miles* (42.48 km) in *2h 13m *at an average of *11.9 mph* with *1,325 ft* of up and an average temperature of *15.0°C*

I'm going to be brutally honest now - there were parts of that ride that I didn't enjoy that much. A couple of the hills were really hard work, but I only have myself to blame as it's down to (among other things) a lack of time on the bike. 
That said, I feel better about it now and after a bowl of pasta and a coffee I'm glad I got out there and got a ride in.
I beat the rain too, which is a bonus and there were loads of cyclists out making the most of the sunshine.

And to end, a map:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jun 2019)

Our lass told me earlier in the week she was going to she her dad today, so I had all day free, shall I clean the bikes and take one into the LBS to be looked at? Nope, I'm going riding 

Out of the door just after 6 and it is a beautiful blue sky, planning to be back for 3 before the forecast rain hist. Wind was from south and the planned route went straight into it from the off. 

Pretty much the first 40 miles went south east as I skirted the east of Coventry and went through Royal Leamington Spa and Warwick. Warwick is a cracking place, reminded me of Beverley.

Around 35 miles in the clouds have formed and it starts spitting. I had three cafes on the route with the first being at 43 miles, but I decided to skip this one and try and out run the rain as I headed north, the next stop was at 88 miles. Rain turned out to be fairly light and lasted for an hour or so.

Skirted the east of Henley in Arden, through Kingswood and onto the first of three dead end turns to grab explorer squares. Turned out each of the three meant going downhill and then turning and coming back up to get back on route and each one was harder than the last 

Get to the A45 near the M42 junction and National Motorcycle Museum and it turns out my route took me down a footpath, only problem it was through a ploughed field 

Decided to skip that and jumped on the A452 and onto the service road going onto the A45, knowing I was coming back onto my route and the service road had led onto another road that went under the A45.

Get through that and the next road on the other side is closed due to HS2, so rode the cycle path along the A45 and back onto the A452, at this point it was dual carriageway and pretty fast but I'm only on it for a mile and back onto country lanes

Go through Coleshill and nearly get taken out by a muppet driving across a crossroads, the idiot stopped in the middle when his passenger pointed me out. Only problem I was going downhill and nipping along. Luckily he moved on before I had to do anything other than question his parentage.

Skirt around Tamworth which meant going up the horrible hill alongside the A5 from Mile Oak to the fantastically named Weeford.

Through Lichfield and eventually get to the cafe on 92 miles, at this point I remembered I'd changed the route between the first two cafes.

I'm pretty knackered at this point and I know after the cafe I'm going to be heading into the wind again so stop for a sausage sandwich. Nope too late for breakfast, so I have a slice of coconut sponge cake. Blooming lovely , wash it down with a can of coke and a coffee and I'm on my way.

Pretty windy and slow for the remainder of the journey. It started raining again with about 20 miles to go. Get to Leicester Forest East which is 4 or 5 miles away from home but I'm running pretty empty by now so stop at the newsagent for another can of coke and and ice cream. I sat on the floor outside the shop in the light rain but I was that knackered I didn't care. 5 minutes later back on the bike for the final push.

Get to Braunstone and the traffic is absolutely solid either there is just a lot of traffic or Middleton Street is flooded, so divert onto the Great Central Way cycle path which adds a couple of miles but conveniently removes a hill 

Get home before three, bring the washing in. Ran a bath and the heavens opened, perfect timing

All in 129 miles, plus the bonus of a rare ride with the elevation over 5,000 feet.

Must clean the bikes tomorrow 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2451902394


----------



## TigerT (16 Jun 2019)

Not much exciting to report recently. Commuting has been going well, though I finally wore out a set or tyres on my old Roubaix (they must have done over 6000kms in the last 5 years, so not bad going). 

Last weekend I just did a short ride. For some reason my arms reacted badly to the gym that week and were complaining after about 15kms - I managed to get a 40km loop in, but that was enough.

This weekend I have Taxi duties to perform today, so have to use the car (had to put petrol in it for the first time this year!) So may get a ride in later. But I did get out yesterday. Just a standard weekend coffee and cake ride.

I headed out to Baden and about half way there, I was beginning to think that the cycling gods hated me. The wind was extremely gusty and couldn't decide which direction to blow me in. It also felt considerably colder than the weather forecast suggested it would be. I was glad to get to the cafe!

After a long pause for coffee and cake, the sun decided it would reluctantly show it's face and the weather completely changed. It warmed up and the wind dropped. The ride back home was excellent and if I hadn't had other things to do I would have extended it. It was warmer, just a gentle breeze, my legs were just up for a fast ride home. One of those rides where everything just clicks. So worth the bad ride out for a fantastic ride back.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jun 2019)

A short, sharp ride to Newton Ferrers to collect the car from our friends house.
This involved Puslinch hill. I saw on my garmin that it was 18%, then I had to stand up. This was all before 8 o’clock and I had more than my fair share of beer last night!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2453648636


----------



## pjd57 (16 Jun 2019)

On holiday in Tenerife. Costa Adeje.
Found a hire shop, TenBike not far from where we are staying.
€25 for a one day hire of a Merckx carbon frame road bike.
Plan was to go along the coast to Gigantes and back. Looked straightforward enough.
It wasn't.

Quite a few dead ends getting away from the resort and figuring out how to avoid the motorway wasn't always straightforward.















Basic mistake on the way back ,I followed road signs for Adeje and ended up climbing away from Costa Adeje.
Got there eventually, and can confirm there are no flat bits in this part of Tenerife.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jun 2019)

A spare hour this morning meant a short 25 km out on country lanes. Magic!


----------



## colly (16 Jun 2019)

Spin out around the local lanes before the family decended en masse. They have been and gone and it's like a tornado has just passed through. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36035222

Just over 25 miles and arpund 1650 ft of up.


----------



## Donger (16 Jun 2019)

My first ride in over a fortnight. Got out with the club's Social Group. Six of us did an anti-clockwise loop via Frampton on Severn and Frocester before climbing up through Middleyard and heading for the café stop. Tried a posh canal-side café called "Kitsch Coffee" near Stroud. They had a shiny new bike rack and a sign telling you not to take bikes into the garden. Didn't like the rack as it was one of those that holds the front wheel, but with much too wide a gap, so that you got the feeling it could buckle your wheel as your bike leans. No sooner had we attempted to park in the (empty) garden than the boss came out and told us off. A rainy day, with nobody in the garden ... what a jobsworth. So we left and took our trade to the Malthouse at Salmon Springs instead.

After the rest stop, we headed on up our second climb through Painswick to Painswick Beacon before plunging down Upton Hill on lovely smooth new tarmac and an empty road at a new record speed (for me) of 40.2mph. Weeeeee!!! Ended up being a 39 mile ride door to door, ending in heavy rain that made me regret not bringing a flannel. Had one huge scare as a Beemer came roaring towards me near Brookthorpe almost completely on the wrong side of the road as he was cutting a corner rally style. For a fraction of a second I considered jumping off the bike into a ditch, but we both managed to swerve just enough to miss each other by a foot or so ..... with an estimated closing speed of about 75mph!

Home and hosed now, and great to get back into the saddle. Cheers.
_Donger_


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jun 2019)

Another Metric Half Century to go with yesterdays was unintentional but a result of setting off thinking I’ve forgotten something, which I eventually realised was gloves, and then its colder than I thought even though it was sunny, so back home also for arm extenders on the basis they would not be needed for the whole ride (they were) . Initially I had decided to follow the A59 to Knaresborough but the half hour gloves etc delay had seen a noticeable increase in road traffic so I took a cycle route to avoid Empress Roundabout





Not entirely unproblematic as worn out road markings and the lack of any obvious sign resulted in me momentarily going the wrong way on a one way street not realising the contraflow cycle lane had stopped and a right turn was meant to be taken. Re-joined the A59 through Starbeck over the level crossing.




Then decided to go via Calcutt so over another level crossing with an interesting camber




Crossed the River Nidd on Low Bridge which is immediately after Mother Shipton Inn and not that evident as a bridge in this photo




As a result joined the cycle route along the Nidd Gorge at around its mid point, then south to Wetherby; en route I noticed the odd drops of moisture in the wind but it did not amount to anything. Remained overcast thereafter.
West to Sicklinghall where the climb through the village did not seem as steep as I remembered it and a new PR on Strava.




At the west end of the village I had a interesting balancing session akin to stalled track cyclists, as I had not unclipped, having slowed almost to a stop due to parked cars to let a 4 wheel Drive pass but I had not realised another car was following was behind it. North through Kirkby Overblow, along the A658 and Rudding Lane where the TLs at the narrow bridge went to red and then back to green immediately I stopped Chased the cars tailing back on the A661 to the first junction. Further on I got a clear demonstration that following NCN67 through the showground can be quicker as a cyclist I had overtook on Rudding Lane was a short distance in front of me.
Put the Defy away, shut the shed door and 

33.17 miles 1924ft climbed Avg 12.8 mph.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jun 2019)

Out again this morning, just with an hour or so to spare.

Sun and blue skies, and after being overdressed yesterday it was shorts and a short sleeved top (with arm warmers).
More importantly though, it was the first ride out this year for the 'best' bike, which if nothing else is shamefully late in the year for such things.

I could tell the difference straight away and regretted not making the effort earlier.
Anyway, up Coal Road and onto Skeltons Lane for the long descent down Sandhills into Thorner. Stopped in the village to try and discover what the annoying rattling was - it was the saddle bag and rear light making contact, so I moved the rear light down. Lucky I did as part of the rubber strap thingy that secures it split apart.
It's an Aldi one (the one that looks very similar to a Moon Nebula), so I'll be trying to find the receipt as it's only a few months old. Fortunately it's one of those straps with several fitting points so I was able to refit it and set off again. Not sure how much longer it's going to last for though.
Milner Lane up the hill and along between the hedges, and left at the fork and round to Rigton Green. Right and right again onto Bramham Lane for the (usually) deserted run to Jewitt Lane, but passed a jogger and then a bloke on an MTB which qualifies as rush hour along there. 
Up the rise onto Holme Farm Lane and then retraced my outbound route back into Thorner into a noticeable headwind.
Used Carr Lane to climb out of the village today for a bit of variety, then a scoot along the A58 and Coal Road before turning for home only to spot flashing blue lights and find the federales blocking the way ahead with their van. A bus in front of me was trying to do a 3-point turn so I span round back up to Coal Road and found an alternative route down to home.

*14.36 miles* (23.11 km) in* 1h 10m* at an average of *12.2 mph* with *1,702 ft *climbed and an average temperature of *13.8°C*

Got to say that was a more enjoyable ride than yesterday and it's funny how that happens sometimes isn't it? Good to be out on the Pro Carbon too after all this time - it just feels faster and more responsive than the Giant. I noticed the higher gearing on the hills though (up _and _down!).
A few cyclists out today, along with a higher than usual count of horse riders.
Turns out that the diversion was due to an RTC a bit further on - nothing further in local media so far, so hopefully nothing too serious.

Apologies there are no photos today, on the outward leg there was sunshine and blue skies and I was enjoying myself so much I didn't stop. When I turned for home it almost immediately clouded over and I was chased by spits and spots of rain threatening a deluge, so I didn't stop again. Sorry.

But here's a map instead:


----------



## PaulB (16 Jun 2019)

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3752996560

Today's ride.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Jun 2019)

Today was a day of collecting Audax Altitude Award Points. 117km with a smidge short of 1800m ascent should get me 1.75 points. Either way it’s a lumpy route mainly around the Mendip Hills in Somerset.

A treat for me was to run into the back of the Women’s Tour. I could lie and say I caught them up, but the truth was they had been neutralised coming off Dundry Beacon.

Later on I was mixed up in the Men’s Nationals right at the point where there’s a 7km climb from Blagdon Lake right up onto the Mendips. Small crowds had lined the climb to cheer the lads on. Well they didn’t know any better and cheered me along too.  I laughed all the way to the top and recorded one of my worst results to date. I think I might have even wet my bib shorts laughing so hard. Maybe not. Two friends recognised me near the top and fell over in surprise. Oh how we laughed. Funny. And for the pedants out there: I was behind them so I didn’t interfere with the race.

The Women’s Tour SAG vehicles, ambulances and medics.




Spa Cycles Elan




A fair number of sheep and Blagdon Lake




Somerset Humour




Wind Turbine in overdrive. (Video wouldn’t load so have a still. It’s a pleasure)


----------



## C R (16 Jun 2019)

After a rather wet week the forecast for today was somewhat promising, though with some risk of rain at some point.

Out at quarter to seven with the aim of trying some new lanes. Shorts and short sleeve jersey, as it wasn't meant to be cold. It felt a bit nippy to start with, but after a couple of miles it felt fine. It had been sunny when I got up, but it was quite grey by the time I was on my way.

So out through town, towards Hallow, and then Sinton Green and Ockeridge aiming for Witley Court. Got there in about 50 minutes, which I think is a record for me. Stopped for a bit of a breather and a drink, and then carried on to Great Witley, turning left for Martley. This was what I thought would be the climb for today, and I took it steady, but let rip on the descent, as the road is quiet at this time of the day, and I know the bends, just around 32mph top speed.

I normally turn left for Ockeridge to head back to Worcester through the lanes, but today I decided to continue to Martley and Knightwick.

After Martley the road climbs again, in what turned out to be a more serious lump than I had expected, with some bits of it forcing me onto my lowest 28x32. Once you get to the top, it looks like there might be some glorious views towards Worcester, but not today.

The final drop to Knightwick is even steeper, and I went down the hill holding on to the brakes. I was considering doing the Tour of Worcester sportive in October, but it goes up this hill, and after actually seeing it, I am now reconsidering it.

At the bottom of the hill I crossed the Teme by the pedestrian bridge, and headed for Bransford via Alfrick and Leigh. This road again caught me out with some sharp lumps, though luckily these weren't as long.

By the time I reached Bransford I realised I may be a bit short of the 50k, so headed to the bridge to add some distance, instead of going to Powick directly via Station Road. So right at the Bridge, up the short climb, and then left at Collets Green. Checking the segments in Map My Ride later I noticed that @twentysix by twentyfive of this parish seems to have been this way recently as well




Past Powick I decided I couldn't face the farcility along the ring road, so headed for the Diglis bridge. It turns out that the river is rather full, with the lock gates almost under water




The path towards town this side is also flooded




And as it turns out so is the path to Diglis park on the other side, which meant I had to go round towards town to get back to Bath Road an then home through St Peters.

33.6 miles, with more up than I am used to, but good fun.

The map


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Jun 2019)

Not having too much spare time today I went on a shorter ride hoping to avoid the rain which doesn't seem to stop for very long at the moment despite what BBC weather app claims. Decided to avoid the recently surface dressed roads in Whixall and dodge the potholes around Colemere instead. Headed up to Wolverley before turning into Loppington where it started to rain and through to Burlton, turning back towards English Frankton, Colemere, around the mere to Lyneal. I don't normally find much traffic this way but the ones I did find were in a hurry to get past whether there was room to or not including one in a bright pink van, will recognise him next time and move first. Coming back to Lyneal a skoda towing a caravan pulled out in front of me and appeared lost as soon as he had left the campsite! Headed back to Northwood, turned towards Whixall then turned to Waterloo onto the loose chippings which are not as loose now on to Goblins Lane, back to Edsaston, Ryebank,Highfields, Horton and back past The Moat Shed then home. It did keep raining on and off all the way round but the wind had dried me off pretty well by the time I got home still not very warm though. Put the bike away and got a drink and another monsoon downpour started, glad I missed that.21 miles @ average 15.6mph


----------



## Butchersbike (16 Jun 2019)

Managed to get out today after a month of work and bad weather-round the lanes of Herefordshire and Worcestershire. Out towards Bromyard, turn off for Edwyn Loach, out to the Bromyard to Stourport road where I cross straight over ( more or less) to Norton through some beautiful National Trust owned land. This brings you out onto the A44 Worcester road for a 200m downhill pootle to the Whitbourne turn. Steady climb back unto Clifton upon Teme-at the top it is left to return home or right to Martley. A right turn it was to have a coffee and cake at the Mayfly Cafe before heading back to Clifton then drop down the road towards home. Thoroughly enjoyed the 36 miles, 1200m of climbing and sedate pace of 10.5 mph.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2019)

I was absolutely convinced it would be a dry run today after seeing some blue sky but no chance.




Just over the border of Wales sheltering from the rain. Good to get out though even if it was only 18 miles. My new phone is supposed to take great pictures, but they look like my old 5 yr old one?


----------



## the_craig (16 Jun 2019)

It’s Fathers Day today and Mrs the_craig was working all day, so there was no Father’s Day frolics for me. Until she whispered the words we all want to hear...

“I’ll bath the kids. You go out on your bike...”



So a hastily planned 36km route out from Shotts to Armadale and back. I’ve found a couple of quiet backroads which are very quiet with some steep ramps then back along NCN75. Lovely. 

Legs felt great. I felt great. It was great. 
36.8km with an average 26.3km. 303m of elevation.

Great. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2456116050


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Jun 2019)

I've been doing a 10 mile loop lately around a nearby reservoir and some crags and noticed on Google maps there are tracks up onto the crags which are about 300 ft high. So yesterday I went exploring along a mountain bike trail rated "black".









It was ridiculously steep at points so I got off and pushed (my heavy hybrid E-bike)





Found a bee sleeping in a flower


----------



## DCLane (17 Jun 2019)

My longest ride this year after All Points North went very wrong (I got  ): the 600km East and West Coasts 600. 

Headwinds / crosswinds / rain, either singly or all together. Riders seemed to get strung out very quickly; I saw a lot still coming out where the routes crossed at 400/500/550km and they had a long way to go in very little time.


----------



## Old jon (17 Jun 2019)

Sort of grey this morning, complete with promises of showers, but the fixed has not had a ride out since, err, just go check. The 14th of February. And we have been back for four weeks today. Better give it a ride.

The tyres had lost a bit of pressure, which is easily put right and nowt else seemed to need attention so I pedalled off. Remembering to keep on pedalling, of course. In the first two or three hundred yards the rain had started and I had remembered how to ride a fixed. Twenty minutes later I was soaked, literally to the skin, and wondering about a return home. But no, all the trafficky bits ( is that a lovely word or not? ) had been done and I was at the side of the Leeds and Liverpool canal and ready to ride along the towpath until I had done about fifteen miles. So I did just that. Most of this towpath is surfaced. There is a stretch starting at the far end of what is now a marina that is probably original, in intention if not materially, but there is an almost unused road that runs parallel to that bit. Hills? Yup, each lock, the first steep one at Bramley Falls. One soon after, just approaching Newlay and then leaving Apperly Bridge there is one more. After that, the surface does deteriorate a lot, my wrists are telling me that, and there is another lock between there and Shipley. I rode a little further, to the Saltaire Cricket Club grounds and reckoned that was far enough. Turned around and started the ride home. Still on the towpath though, there are a lot of hills on the roads twixt here and Leeds and one gear only . . .
The less hilly version



Peaceful, and green, and quiet. Though after Rodley on the return journey things are slightly busier. Boats and buildings. Suburbs is the word I was looking for. And the locks are downhill in this direction. So a gentle and pleasant ride back to Office Lock, find Water Lane again and wander around Hunslet’s small corner for the easy way to the main road and then home. The first thirty miles on the fixed since a while, and a grin ‘cos I can still ride it.

I never realised the canal twisted and turned so much . . .


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jun 2019)

The British Heart Foundation London to Brighton Bike ride.

The Fragrant MrsP and I went up to East Croydon on Saturday and stayed in the noisiest hotel in the whole of Europe, after about 3 hours kip got up 4:15am up and set off, riding 5.5 miles to the start line at Clapham Common for a 6 am start, which was delayed by about 10 minutes, we finally set off in the bright sunshine and a little wind.

As you know I was riding the 43 old BSA Tour De France road bike that I recently restored, the ride was the first time for me but the second time for the bike, the previous owner Alan rode the event 15 years ago. The Fragrant Mrs P was riding her super light Trek Madone bike, and we agreed to ride at our own pace and meet at the end, so once over the start line I didn’t see Fragrant MrsP again until the Finish line.

I was a bit concerned about riding the old bike, I didn’t really know how it was going to perform, I hadn’t done a lot of training and I’m used to riding my much lighter Trek Madone with more and better gears I should have been better prepared.

Anyway the bike was comfortable to ride for the first 5 miles or so, then I hit a bump and the seat post slipped into the seat tube, so I fixed that and set off again then after about two miles it did it again, then again after another two miles. The problem was I couldn’t tighten up the nut enough without it is affecting the brake cable hanger which kept moving and tightening the brakes against the rear wheel. I gave up and rode the bike with the saddle down until I got to a feed stop area that had a bike mechanic. They very helpfully sorted out the problem, and after cheese sarnie and a cuppa I was on my way again.

Then after another 5 miles I hit a dip in the road and down it went again, but I was quite close to another feed stop ( there were lots of them on this event), this time I suggested that we make shim out of can of drink to see if we could get that to stop the post slipping, after a bit of hunting around the side of the road I found a flattened Red Bull drinks can, the mechanic cut a couple of strips from it, fed them into the seat tube with the seat post tightened up and I was on my way again. Would it work?

After bout 10 miles of riding it started to rain, and it kept raining for the rest of the ride to Brighton, first it was just light drizzle, but then it got worse, and then it poured and everyone got soaked and the riding was bit more hazardous, the bike was performing well, the saddle seemed to be behaving itself and it was a comfortable machine to ride, even though it weighs a ton, and has old fashioned gears and not enough of them.

I managed to get up the hills at Woodmanstern, Chipstead, Nuffield got up all the hills except Ditchling, then the roads flattened out a bit or rolling lanes then riding was easier and relaxed and lot of banter and chats with other riders. I met a woman who was riding her uncles’ old bike, it was an old Raleigh with the same frame as mine just different branding. She challenged me to race up the next and off we went, she was winning but I finally caught up and only just pipped her to the top.

The rest of the ride was uneventful the wind and the rain became more unpleasant and by the time I got to Ditchling I was feeling a bit despondent, and I didn’t even bother to try and cycle up the hill, though I was walking up it faster than some of those riding, one young lad was riding up doing a wheelie, most impressive. Once at the top I stopped to take photos, though there wasn’t much to see because of the low cloud then it was downhill all the way to Brighton and to the finish line, and attack of cramp and medal.


The Fragrant Mrs P had got there and hour and a half earlier!

It was mostly a good day out on the bike, in fact almost any day out on a bike is better than not being on one, the event was well organised, and event crew were brilliant, just wish the weather had been better. My longest ride of the year so far, just over 59 miles.

The Fragrant MrsP and I managed to raise about £250.00 each, and her company will match her donation pound for pound so not a bad day’s fundraising so just over £750.00 in total.






The start.





Time for a cuppa.































The finish


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

After a three week hiatus (sickness, life in general and the blasted weather) I finally managed to sneak out this evening for a quick bimble. Took Wiggy #2, the Chartres as a) it was nearest the door and b) it was set up with lights.

Nothing special, just an 8 mile fizz to Littleport and back via Downham Common, Black Bank and Parson's Lane. But I did get to see the most wonderful sunset. 

Just great to be back on a bike.


----------



## Tizme (18 Jun 2019)

Once again I believed the BBC weather forecast and waited until the afternoon (Sunday) to get out, planning on a 24-miler to Williton via the Quantocks (and hopefully see a steam engine on the West Somerset Railway), I started in this:






Soon progressing to this:





And then, thanks to poor attention to detail in the planning phase, getting to here:





(It was pouring down by this time).

Not being an off-roader and ever mindful of 2 replaced hips and a sparsity of any human life in eyesight, I very gingerly continued on the track knowing I would eventually get to a "proper" road, at least I was on 650B's and fatty tyres on my Sonder Camino. 

If I was at least 20, okay 40, years younger I would probably have really enjoyed this bit of the ride, despite the rain and chilly wind, but I must admit to being somewhat relieved when I did finally reach the car park and then onto a tarmac road. As the weather was not improving I decided to cut my losses and turned on to the A39 and headed home. Despite the cold and wet, rough track, failing to reach Williton, or see a steam engine *it was still a great ride*.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

A quick 4-ish mile round trip on Wiggy #2, the Chartres, to do some Cats Protection volunteering this morning.

Rack bag proving its worth as it swallowed all the gubbins I needed.

Got overtaken by a chap on a recumbent - blimey, he wasn't half whizzing by at a rate of knots, I lost sight of him pretty quickly.


----------



## C R (18 Jun 2019)

As it was dry at lunchtime I decided to go out for a quick spin, Kempsey, Kerswell Green and back via Pirton and Stonehall Common. The right turn for Littleworth was closed for resurfacing, so carried on and turned right through Hatfield. 

As I was going past one of the drives on the left, some motion caught my eye and I swerved just in time to avoid a cyclist that came out looking only to his left. He tried to blame me, but I asked him what he thought would happen to him if I had been in a car, that seemed to drive the point home.

Great 10miles, but could have done without the excitement.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2019)

0









Escaped work early for a wee toddle  
Ended up at a local spot we’ve not been to for a while.
Fabulous views, also a welcome addition of a new bench to rest and enjoy.
Plus we met a new friend 
A handsome wee youngster called Shadow, lapped up the cuddles and attention and enjoyed a game chasing some long grass.
Then home to eat our tea outside, still lovely


----------



## the_craig (18 Jun 2019)

Looks lovely @Mrs M I do say hello to the cows, sheep and horses when I’m out myself. 

Tonight I got lost. 

My usual Tuesday 5’s game fell to bits so I had permission to take the bike out. The plan was for a 30-odd km loop around the blacklaw wind farm with my cycling buddy from work. But he didn’t fancy it. So I was on my own. I tried to add a wee bit extra to Wilsontown and the Forth rather than ride up the A706, which I don’t like. I expected a wee signpost to show the way but either I missed it or else it wasn’t there. So in the spirit of Forrest Gump, I just kept pedalling. 

I ended up in a wee village called Woolford. Never heard of it, never even seen it on a map. Had a great descent which will be a brute of a climb the other way - one for the to do list. Legs felt great, the weather was great. I ended up doing 53km at an average pace of 26.8km/h and 528m upwards. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2461222040


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2019)

My long-suffering wife may be joining the rest of us cycling enthusiasts as she suggested we go for a ride this morning. A gentle ride for me, a challenge for her, but enjoyable for both of us. We rode from Rother Valley Country Park to Pools Brook Country Park including once around the lake at Pools Brook. I was on my Fuji cross/gravel bike and she on her GT MTB. 

13 and a quarter smiles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jun 2019)

Yesterday's ride:

I had a long ride planned but each weather forecast I looked at was different so I decided not to trust any of them and settled for something shorter instead; one of my regular routes (Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna, Condover, Lyth Hill) using the Raleigh.

There was hardly any wind and athough a little cool for the time of year when I set out it wasn't too bad. The Raleigh was a pleasure after using the knockabout bike for the last few rides.

The roads seemed unusually quiet this time which is quite nice really. I did encounter a handful of other cyclists on the way round.

There was a slight mechanical issue at Cressage when my chain jammed while changing down from the big ring. The lorry driver following me thought I was pulling over to let him past and gave a cheery wave, then by the time he was through the chain had freed itself and it behaved perfectly the rest of the trip.

Later in the trip I was taking a picture and another rider joined me to get the same shot and ask if I'd seen any other good spots to photograph poppies while I was out.

Not far from home a chap selling door-to-door walked out into the road ahead of me without looking, then after hearing the bell, demanded that I ring it again.

35.6 miles at 15 mph average.





A bucolic scene at Eaton Constantine.





At Atcham the river has gone down since I was last here leaving the oxbow lake filled.





I'm not sure that the photo really captures it but these poppies near Condover seemed more vibrant today.


----------



## derrick (19 Jun 2019)

Nice solo ride today. Managed to crack the 19 mph average. Quite pleased with myself. Had to have a solo beer after that.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/HueNuRheEX


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Nice solo ride today. Managed to crack the 19 mph average. Quite pleased with myself. Had to have a solo beer after that.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/HueNuRheEX


Well done! Kudos given! 

I'm still dreaming of a 19 mph average! 

I'm not jealous though. 
Really, I'm not. 
Not in the slightest.
Honest...


----------



## C R (19 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Well done! Kudos given!
> 
> I'm still dreaming of a 19 mph average!
> 
> ...


Oh, I can hit a 19mph average ok, I just need to be careful where the ride starts and finishes .


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

That's twice as fast as little me on my little bikes...


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2019)

This is not summer...


----------



## steven1988 (19 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My long-suffering wife may be joining the rest of us cycling enthusiasts as she suggested we go for a ride this morning. A gentle ride for me, a challenge for her, but enjoyable for both of us. We rode from Rother Valley Country Park to Pools Brook Country Park including once around the lake at Pools Brook. I was on my Fuji cross/gravel bike and she on her GT MTB.
> 
> 13 and a quarter smiles.



When is she racing CX then?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2019)

C R said:


> After a rather wet week the forecast for today was somewhat promising, though with some risk of rain at some point.
> 
> Out at quarter to seven with the aim of trying some new lanes. Shorts and short sleeve jersey, as it wasn't meant to be cold. It felt a bit nippy to start with, but after a couple of miles it felt fine. It had been sunny when I got up, but it was quite grey by the time I was on my way.
> 
> ...



Yep - I know those roads well. You went down Ankerdine Hill to the Teme at Knightwick. It's a notorious one in these here parts. Time was I used to race up it but I tend to avoid it now, going by Doddenham instead. Known to some as "Mini Ankerdine".


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2019)

Wed 12th

Innsbruck is an "interesting" landing. Narrow valley, mountains and turbulence. Bikes were assembled but our planned route was altered. Snow melt had torrents in the river and the road was flooded. We made it up to get away from town and eventually got onto our route. Pace was quite brisk making checking out the scenery more difficult. A shower dampened spirits briefly. Then we were on the ramp up the valley to basecamp at Au. Weather permitting the summit will be attempted tomorrow. 41 smiles and 2553 feet of up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2019)

Thursday 13th

Au to Brunico. Big day in the mountains. Snow many metres deep on the Timmelsjoch at 2500 metres elevation. We all climbed that one. What a headwind on the final section tho'! 20 miles of descent took us from chilly to 35 C. So the second climb was hot. Quite a few got a lift to the top at about 2000 metres. No snow this time. Hunger and thirst meant a stop in the summit cafe. Another long descent left us with a 30 mile run along the valley. The cycle route was quite pleasant although we did have to use the main drag too. 103 smiles and over 13,000 feet of up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2019)

Fri 14th

It started out hot today. The largish group set quite a pace down the first section of main road. We dodged on and off parts of a cycle route but the group split. I went off route but so had Swanners so we teamed up to get back on route. Just ahead Paul and Gus were spied. They had also gone off route but differently. The first climb turned out to be rather shorter than I thought. Swanners was struggling so he rolled at his own pace with back-up Phil nearby in the van. The descent took me back to the heat. I rode up the valley but made another nav mistake to turn left and ride uphill for a good way. My sat nav then returned to function properly requiring a return to the valley. Well that extra bit of climbing was on quite a nice road. Later I learned other's sat navs had similarly glitched sending them off route too (but in a different spot). The heat of the valley forced a stop for coffee, coke and ice cream. The valley was gradually climbing and a head wind wasn't helping. At the bottom of the second climb Dave M was waiting for a bike shop in Sciare to open with the back up car team. A gear hanger had snapped. He got it replaced eventually after an in stock item was hand modified. The climb to Passo Valpalora was tough. Hot and steep. I was grateful to spy a cafe at the top where a strong chill wind was blowing. Martyn H-W's group rolled up in dribs and drabs to join me. Refreshed we descended over the Passo Falzarego. The scenery was just amazing up there. We dropped more steeply into Cortina and the welcome sight of our hotel. 57 smiles and 8322 feet of up


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 Jun 2019)

The ascending trip to Pico Veleta trying to show you how the views change at different heights.

1000 meters, we started at around 500







A lake I found up there






No clue where the 1500 meters one went. Here is 1750 meters






2000 and I am pointing at where I had to go.






I was getting hungry here.. I think I ate my last cereal bar






Same spot different angle.






2500 and I was getting tired.. Oxigen please..!






Look what I found around 2750..






There is no more signs here.. close to 3000 for sure






And on my way down.. vest on.. windy but not that cold.






Hope you guys enjoyed it.

And yes I will try to stop by more often but since this became a job I am posting less. At least here. Will try to keep up.

Cheers!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2019)

Sat 15th

Today's ride took in two big climbs. The first started straight out of Cortina. I was tail end charlie on this one but I met up with Gordon and Rob for the last 3 miles. The group were at the top (Passo Giau) when I got there. Stunning scenery all around. We dropped off quite quickly to run up and down on the side of a valley before turning onto the second climb (Passo Falzarego). This one was quite a pleasant gradient which was just as well as my gear cable had pulled through and I lost my bottom three gears. Part way up Steve got the tool kit from the car so I sorted it out. Just as well as the last half mile was a bit steeper. Then down and more down back to Cortina. 40 smiles and 6710 feet of up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jun 2019)

Sun 16th

38 C today. Crazy hot. Most opted for the long route today. Two long steep climbs in the first half (Passo. A spoke broke and seized my rear wheel half way up the second climb. Back up Steve took me to the top where my wheel building skills with a spoke key got the wheel rotating again. I descended to be caught by Ade and Dan. So we teamed up for the rest of the day. The final climb wasn't too bad but hot. The Giro had been this way as witnessed by pink ribbons and banners. Paso Boldo is spectacular. The descent was down a narrow ravine with amazing engineering. All done during WW1. Reaching the plane it was a speedy run in to Treviso. Another GV tour complete. 103 smiles and 8030 feet of up.


----------



## iandg (19 Jun 2019)

Stressed with house sale and moving so not posted here for a while. The move south is complete and I'm now in a rent in Dumfries until we find somewhere to buy. Only been 2 weeks but the cycling here is so good Stornoway is already a distant memory. Rode out to join the Dumfries and Galloway Cycling UK (Wednesday Wheelers) group today - not a club run as such, a different cafe location every week where riders from all over the region meet up. This week was the cafe at the Barstobrick Equestrian Centre. I did an out and back from Dumfries via Shawhead, Kirkpatrick Durham, Old Bridge of Urr (getting an'O' for the ABC challenge) and Laurieston. Leek and Potato soup, Earl Grey tea, a bag of crisps and a mint aero chocolate slice before returning home along the same route in reverse.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jun 2019)

What a glorious evening. Did the reverse run of the route taken through Tang last Friday, other than taking the nominally less steep route this way round to Swincliffe Top, as far as the crossing of the A59, once again without stopping, and then direct back along Penny Pot Lane. Nearly had a conflict with a pedestrian or rather a dog / dog lead. She was stood by the side of the road with four dogs and I approached thinking she had seen me; at almost the last moment she released the dog leads and walked into the road. I plodded past and heard an exclamation of shock from her at her actions
Subsequently northbound on the B6161 just before turning west; there was a noticeable westerly which the wind turbines at Knabbs Ridge acknowledged




Southbound on the B6451 with the climb up to the A59 approaching.



With the westerly was hoping for a possible PR along Penny Pot Lane but that was scuppered by a complete carriageway closure virtually at the end alongside the Army Barracks; still a signed cycle route along the pavement but a temporary sign telling cyclists to dismount




Route home through the country park was also hindered by of all things a cycle race 




15.56 miles 984ft climbed Avg 12.2 mph


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jun 2019)

Yesterday's ride once again: An evening ride this time after the rain cleared up and it turned out to be by far the nicest part of the day. My route was over Lyth Hill to Plealey, Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Smethcott, Dudgeley, Hollyhurst, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and back.

Not much traffic out at the start but the driving I encountered seemed to be rather manic. One driver seemed very keen to overtake me approaching Plealey but had to stop for a large tractor and a transit van coming the other way - I was small enough to slip past and didn't see the car again after that.

The hilly part of the ride was up next and was quite uneventful apart from disturbing a deer in one of the little wooded valleys after Wilderley. After Dudgeley I needed to cross the A49 (encountered a group of mountain bikers around here) and was onto the much flatter second half of the ride where I could maintain some speed.

I had intended to head back the most direct way but there was no rush and the evening was still nice so I headed through Acton Burnell, Cantlop and Condover before taking the flat route home as the roads were nice and quiet by this time. An extra bit was added round the village just to round up the mileage and I finished just as the sun was setting.

A very pleasant 30.3 miles at 12.9 mph average.





View from the top of Lyth Hill early in the ride.






At the top of the climb after Wrentnall looking back to Lyth Hill.





Drink stop with a view of Caer Caradoc.





Near to Acton Burnell I stopped to check a rattle on the bike and had this view. It was really peaceful just here with no human noises to be heard, just the birds and the lambs in a nearby field.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2019)

A 50km ride today out through Laughton-en-le-Morthen to Blythe and back through Worksop and by the airfield at Netherthorpe. Headwind most of the way along the loop and a small detour through the woods near Hodsock Priory as there was tree felling happening at the start of the bridleway. Good I was on the Fuji adventure bike.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2019)

24 miles off road, but took the FS rather than the old rigid this time. Similar route, just extended the loop. It's amazing what a fair amount of wind can do to dry trails up - nothing like yesterday's slop, but I did avoid the last mile on the canal as that's very muddy, so nipped through the back streets. Warm, but mixture of sun, cloud and showers today - missed the showers fortunately.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jun 2019)

My first after work evening ride since the 23rd May, as finally we have a dry, sunny and warm evening! I’d forgotten what they look like. A strong Westerly breeze, but you can’t have everything. Also finally over my 3rd bout of Lurgy in the last 3 months, which ruined my riding plans on my week off.

Risked the Carbon, despite the recent floods and it was actually ok, with just sand and gravel, in places, where the flood debris was left, needing a bit of caution.

Headed down through Meole, having to use the multiple crossing points to get across the island, with the underpass still being closed by barriers, due to the river having been on it and it’s left thick mud as a gift.

Out onto the main road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, before turning towards Exfords Green. Came up behind no less than 8 riders out together on horses, which necessitated a wide pass, but the horses all behaved themselves and I continued towards Stapleton. Dad is away and so no stop at his tonight, onto Ryton and Condover, then along Lyons Lane to Betton Abbots. It was along here that a large insect bounced off my helmet, or so I thought.......

There are roadworks and 4 way temporary traffic lights, causing chaos on the junction where my estate is, due to yet more house building and so I avoided the queues by nipping through the Sutton estate and then along the pavement for a very short section (naughty me!) and onto the shared use path that leads into my estate.

Got home, took my helmet off, only for a bee to drop out of it!! Clearly the large insect had hitched a ride inside it, not bounced off, but luckily hadn’t stung me! 

14.9 miles at 12.8mph avg


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jun 2019)

A shortish ride on the tandem tonight. 
My brother had given me a tip off that there were bee orchids in the grass verges in Cambourne. When we got there... they’d been mown this week.

In the longer grass there were some nice scabious and bees....





We had a small meander around Cambourne, but to no avail. We headed to Ellsworth, I fancied a pint.

Along the road to Ellsworth are 3 right angle bends. The verge on the first bend looked promising. We stopped and had a mooch. It took me about a minute...










Just how beautiful are they?

We rolled on down to Ellsworth feeling happy





The beer was good too!

15 miles. A bit cool, but a good evening. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2466612580


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2019)

Lovely @Dave 123


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Jun 2019)

Last night's ride. Same beautiful evening everyone else seems to have had. Pictures at the top of the Swire. 


























31.9 miles @ 15.7 mph. 612m up.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jun 2019)

Glorious evening take 2; albeit the wind seemed stronger. Brearton loop to Farnham where the westerly sun made the church seem less hidden by the roadside wall





Same at Arkendale where the prominent church was brightly lit




South towards Coneythorpe with a shadow companion




After Flaxby my continuing run of good luck at potentially awkward junctions with the A59 continued as the right turn onto it was completely unhindered. Quickly off it through Goldsborough; the surface dressing had well set since my last visit. Into Knaresborough and along the Nidd Gorge where the camera captured a cracking reflection of the surroundings in the Nidd.




Back onto the A59 for the westerly climb from the town in a new PR; decided to stay on the vehicular carriageway rather than use the cycleway which climbs even more steeply evident here by the height of the fenced off cycleway.




25.42 miles 1184ft climbed Avg 13.6 miles


----------



## Old jon (21 Jun 2019)

Two rides, but the first barely counts . . .

19th June 2019

Hmmmpfff! Back wheel out of true, far enough to be hitting the brake blocks. A couple of slack spokes found. More Hmmmpfff!! My spoke key does not have a big enough slot. Sod, go for a ride anyway and see if it becomes worse.

It did, so just at the Oakwood Clock I turned around and carefully headed home to record nine miles for the journey. This afternoon I will hopefully buy a spoke key that fits and true the wheel. No complaints about the wheel, it’s a Shimano RS31 and it has been fine for the 3200 miles I have ridden it since the purchase new in October 2016. That is not a lot of riding, but I do have a couple of other bikes that are ridden.

To finish the tale, spoke key bought, but the spoke was broken. At the thread end but with a length of spoke still in the nipple just to confuse things. New spokes ordered.

21st June 2019

So, with the geared bike waiting for bits, it’s a ride on the fixed again this morning. Plenty of blue sky to encourage me, and off I went. The usual detour through Holbeck sort of persuades the legs to work a bit, and today the way out of Leeds was through Hunslet. This direction is where the flatter riding is, 28 miles and just shy of 1000 feet of up today almost qualifies as flat here.

It is still a pull to reach John o’ Gaunts, then give away the gain in height to ride down past Woodlesford station to the Wakefield Road. Turn left to cross the canal and the river, then a two step hill into Swillington. The road carries on, still rising gently until the outskirts of Garforth can be seen, which is approached downhill. Only to start climbing again from the roundabout, no matter which exit is taken. Around the northern side today, ride across the railway and later the motorway to reach the B 1217. This road passes the wind farm at Hook Moor on the way to the gates of Lotherton House, turn left there and ride up and down to Aberford. The main street, formerly the A 1, also has gradients. Which are repeated after the left turn onto Cattle Lane.



Barwick next, after crossing Cock Beck and the climb out of what should really be a little valley but doesn’t feel like one. A bit of a ridge at the other side of the village, down again to enter Scholes and again up to cross what was once a railway line. Turning left onto the A 64 was not at all difficult. Turning right onto Thorner Lane was difficult. A spasm of busy arrived there at the same time I did, that right turn took a while. Still, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane were their usual quiet selves, as was the A 58 when I reached it. The descent after crossing the Ring Road was a bit slower than usual, legs refused to spin faster than twenty six and a bit mph this morning. Being fair, even when fitter I spin out at 29 +, never seen thirty on the fixed for all that I have tried. The approach to the unused gates at Roundhay Park was the last up bit of the ride, save a very minor rise to cross Crown Point Bridge, and the river Aire, to take me back into Hunslet and out again to home. Big smile when I reached that, it was a good ride.

The Garthing has produced this map so many times . . .


----------



## Donger (21 Jun 2019)

Bit of a mixed ride today. Only 15.5 miles, as something started to sound badly wrong just as I was approaching the village of Saul, 7 miles into my ride. Sounded for all the world like a broken spoke, but they all seemed nice and tight. The noise persisted even when I wasn't pedalling, and sounded like someone shaking a tin of nuts and bolts, with the occasional twang. Turned around and headed for home, trying all the while to establish whether it was the front or the rear wheel. Really couldn't be sure. Fortunately, I'd invested in having a couple of spare wheels made, so as soon as I got home I was able to stick a new rear wheel on and take it for a test. Perfect. Smooth and silent. Reckon I must have knackered a hub bearing. I'll leave that for the LBS to sort out.

I was pleased with the performance of my new Skechers trainers today. I have been riding with the same pair of size 14 astroturf football trainers for several years now, and had been unable to find anything similar in my size. I did once find a pair of size 13s, but I can only wear them for about 20 miles before my feet start to hurt. The new Skechers won't be waterproof and might not take an overshoe, so I'll only wear them on dry weather rides. They are supremely comfortable though, and the grip is so good that I had to loosen the straps a bit to get my feet in. Two problems solved today then.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jun 2019)

Not posted on here for ages but a couple of nice rides in the past week.

Last Sunday was a brisk 117k incorporating the busway, Cambridge,Six Mile Bottom and villages south of Newmarket before going back to Ely via Soham and Wicken.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2455026174

Today was a 63k ride out and back to Denver Mill eith the better half.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2468054931

This time with pics

Bikes at the cafe stop at Denver Mill






Coffee and cake







Bikes at Denver sluice






Great Ouse River looking South






And looking North with the better half patiently waiting for the photographer


----------



## gavgav (21 Jun 2019)

Making the most of the dry interlude, before the Monsoon Rains return on Sunday, with an after work ride for the Second day running.

A fairly stiff breeze again, but from a Northerly direction today, which meant I’d be cycling into it for the first half of the ride, but would have a nice tailwind afterwards.

Out through Sutton, Reabrook and along the cycle paths to Heathgates. Crossing the road there was difficult, due to the rush hour traffic, but eventually got across and through Sundorne, along the old Canal path and out onto the road at Uffington.

I climbed up towards Upton Magna, where, on approaching the village, I came up behind the slightly bizarre sight of a chap pushing an upright Fridge/Freezer, on a sack truck, up the middle of the road!! He clearly couldn’t see where he was going, behind his load, and was approaching a car coming the other way! I managed to nip past on the left, warning him there was a car coming the other way  I hope he wasn’t going far....

Turned down the Pelham Rd, with the wind behind now and cruised along at a good pace, for me, continuing down the straight, to Atcham, where I set a new Strava segment best, averaging 19mph for a mile or so. That’s fast for me!

The River Severn is now back where it should be, in its banks! and the floods have receded. The barriers are still up, however, on Chilton Lane, saying road closed due to floods, but I risked it and there was no water at all along there!

The final section back from Betton Abbots was into the wind again and I encountered the one knob of the ride, who overtook me, across double white lines, on a blind bend, into the path of a car coming the other way, forcing them to brake and swerve, with the knob cutting across closely, in front of me 

If he’d had to wait at the junction for the A458 then I would have questioned his lack of brain cells, but he had a gap in the traffic and got away before I had the chance.

Back through the estate to avoid the roadworks, with 15.77 miles on the clock at 12.8mph avg.


----------



## Aravis (22 Jun 2019)

This year I'm trying to do an Audax RRtY; everything looked rosy in January but multiple setbacks mean I've still only done 10 rides since the start of the year. I needed another 200km+ ride before the end of June to stay on course, and apart from physical imperfections of the rider yesterday was pretty much ideal.

My route followed a favourite formula; following the axis of the Gloucester - Leominster road. There's infinite variety to be had by exploring either side so it never feels dull. The wide, flat valley of the river Arrow is a good destination. Here's what I had planned for yesterday, anticlockwise in the lower section, clockwise in the upper:






By not going over 500 feet I made sure the elevation profile looked suitably flattering:






The Arrow valley is the steady descent through the 70s. I don't remember it being quite that easy. 

After all the recent rain I was pleased to see the small rivers are looking refreshed but back to normal levels. I didn't take any chances with the Severn, and crossed both ways on the A40 at Gloucester.

I tend to avoid Ledbury these days, preferring to head through Eastnor and Colwall to Bosbury. After that I did my best to follow contours before the road starts to rise more seriously towards Weobley and beyond. After that, it was pretty obvious I was getting tired and the return would be something of a battle. Here is the picture-postcard village of Eardisland to lift the spirits:






And another crossing a few miles later, showing a healthy flow:






I slipped past Leominster to the south via Ivington, and then picked up the A417 for a while. There's clearly been a lot of grass harvesting since the rain stopped; many times I'd be waiting impatiently for a vehcile to pass, only to find it had a heavily loaded trailer and that the driver's task was much harder than I'd imagined. But they always seemed to catch me at awkward points.

As on the way out, I didn't stay on the A road all the time, and left it for good at Dymock to finish via Kempley and Newent. Finally, approaching the village of Highnam just outside Gloucester a couple of buses caught me at the worst possible moments, causing extreme stress to at least one motorist who consequently missed a phase of the traffic lights at the bottom of the hill.

Just over the 200km mark at 124.90 miles, and with an early start back in time for the first race at Royal Ascot (on +1). A fine day out.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2019)

Gorgeous day here so a 20 mile bimble for me..blue skies and sunshine all round. Strava failed to record my ride for some reason, but hey ho.

2 cyclists, 4 or 5 cars and one rider and horse..

I wore a pair of cycling shorts that I bought sometime ago. Corrine Dennis ones as they were recommended. I do not however.. My ride was quite painful with around 5 miles to go.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

A "like" for the ride @welsh dragon not for the uncomfy shorts.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> A "like" for the ride @welsh dragon not for the uncomfy shorts.




Thanks.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 Jun 2019)

I was out the door at 8.30 and decided on my Brettenham route but the traffic about at that time (Westbound A14 closed for engineering works) was worse than I thought would be about so decided on a change of route. I went out along Combs lane, that was busy and was beginning to think that cycling Saturday mornings is not a good idea. However I cycled out past Stow golf club and then to Buxhall before turning right and down to Rattlesden. Since I changed my route I knew that I had a good climb out and then on to Woolpit Green and then to Shelland and Haughley. Once I got to Buxhall the roads were a lot quieter and thus more enjoyable except. Whilst descending into Rattlesden there is a sharp bend before meeting the street. To my amazement there were two people with dogs on flexi-leads standing one either side of the road. As the road is quite narrow it did`nt give me a lot of room to pass, I had slowed down anyway. Neither of them moved when they saw me, they just watched. Luckily the dogs did`nt go for me either or get taken out by a lead. It just goes to show you never know what is around the next bend.
From Haughley it was on to Old Newton, Gipping and then Stowupland and back into Stowmarket. By coming back this way I knew there would`nt be all the diverted traffic to fret about. I should have gone on my other route. I did`nt see an awful lot out, just one yellowhammer and an albino pheasant. As I was lucky enough to take a picture of a yellowhammer in the week (whilst out walking) I thought that I`d post it here. Usually all you see is a flash of yellow, whether you are on a bike or not !
The ride was 23.8 at an average of 17.4 mph and was quite anjoyable excepting the first 3-4 miles.


----------



## delb0y (22 Jun 2019)

An "inadvertent" 47 this morning. I'd popped over to see my folks but realised I was going to get there a bit too early so I tagged on a short loop... Considering that for three months I've not done more than a 20, I'm pleased that I made it home (especially as the only fuel was a cup of tea and a bowl of Kellogg's Crunchy Nut" Was a bit peckish when I got back...). Actually my longest ride of the year.


----------



## gbb (22 Jun 2019)

A 14 mile meander for my wife and me, stopped off for a village pint and later a bag of chips on the way back.
Oddly, it's very quiet out there.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jun 2019)

Nice day for a ride, so...
Just a trip south on NCN27 to the car park above Clearbrook, and back. Felt pretty good, stamina returning slowly but surely.
Avoided the Leg'O Mutton ramp by taking to the A386 for the climb to Yelverton, and got up that without using the small ring. Progress!
16.94 miles, 10.0 avg (double digits, wahey!), 1258ft of up.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jun 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> Not posted on here for ages but a couple of nice rides in the past week.
> 
> Last Sunday was a brisk 117k incorporating the busway, Cambridge,Six Mile Bottom and villages south of Newmarket before going back to Ely via Soham and Wicken.
> 
> ...


Great pics!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2019)

A grand total of five rides today:

Ride 1: With Beautiful wife and daughter to second hand shop in next town (1.7k)
Ride 2: Sent to keep myself occupied while they spent fifteen minutes trying on used trainers or something. Remembered I had to pick something up a couple of towns away. Thankfully it was a flat ride and I made it there and back inside the 15 min. (6,4k)
Ride 3: Beautiful wife agreed the weather was nice enough to go for a ride, so we went around the fields and visited a farm so Beautiful daughter could say hello to the goats, and cows, and cats, and ducks, and ponies. (6k)
Ride 4: Off to Aldi with the Backfiets. (2k, but Bakfiets distances count double, especially when they're uphill into a head wind), and...
Ride 5: Ride back in the absolute pishing rain. (2k)

18k in total.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jun 2019)

Jules H, John G and Sara P were waiting at the Pot. Fladbury was agreed so we took the standard run out by Eckington. My energies were just a bit less than usual after last week's GV Tour. Sara turned for home after Bricklehampton. Craycombe Farm did us some lovely refreshments while we set the world to rights. John headed off up the main road and home while Jules and I took to the lanes. We paused at the ford at Pinvin before going by Wadborough. Then our byes were said at the A38. Just a standard run back for me 
Not a bad return after the Tour. Helped by lovely weather and good company. 53 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jun 2019)

Out by myself today on the Cube.
Lots of red kites seen and a reed bunting, not seen one for a while.
The A14 has been shut today due to roadworks which meant that normally quiet lanes were busy...

A stop at Waresley for a coffee













And St Andrews church in Caxton






https://www.strava.com/activities/2470507383


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Jun 2019)

I don't have time to ride in an evening after work so have missed all the lovely weather for the past few days, although I have done 38.5 miles commuting, so was keen to get out in the sunshine this morning for a longer ride. I headed out into Whixall and towards Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood turning into Blackloe over the canal into Alkington., turned to Tilstock where they have some temporary traffic lights(which seem to everywhere at the moment), just before the junction where I was turning back to Hollinswood where the council have finally filled all the potholes they painted yellow circles round months ago, back to Welsh End, Waterloo, Edsatston, Poolhead, back to Foxholes, Highfields, Horton and home past the Moat Shed. Lots of walkers out today both with and without dogs, 3 horse riders, a pony and trap and only 2 cyclists. Much warmer today at last and no wind, all the flooded roads have cleared quite quickly and even the constant loose chippings have mostly stuck down now. 24 miles, average speed 15.6mph


----------



## iancity (22 Jun 2019)

Pleasure riding outside instead of the turbo, sunshine, no wind, and the time - doesnt often go like this !

A lovely sunny afternoon around the Northumberland villages of Hepscott, Tranwell Woods, Whalton, Bolam lake, Middleton, Harbottle and Pigdon :-)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2019)

Playing catch-up again; I got out to bag my challenge ride for the month yesterday.

The forecast looked good (sunshine, no rain, light winds) so the Raleigh and I were up bright and early and out on the road just before seven to head for Lake Vyrnwy, which is a favourite destination. In spite of the new saddle having given me gyp on the last couple of centuries I decided to start off with the long route on the way out so headed to Condover, Exford's Green, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley. Waen Wen and Llynclys. This section was all pretty uneventful apart from a timber waggon overtaking at Coedwy which I thought could have left me a _bit _more room.

At Llynclys I paused for my second breakfast and got chatting to a passerby (with dog) who told me a lot of information about the local area, a lot of which I know to be wrong. I wasn't going to upset him by being pedantic though.

Having eaten I pressed on towards the Tanant Valley but didn't get far before finding a Tanat Valley coach following me and not wanting to overtake - it's not a good road for that anyway so I pulled in to let him (and a few other vehicles) past only to find that he stopped a short way up the road and blocked the traffic, including me. The reason for his stop was that he'd obviously hit the nearside mirror on something (possibly why he didn't want to overtake - not being able to judge when he was past me?) and was getting out to try and straighten it. When it came off in his hand I could tell things weren't going well.

The wind I'd encountered so far was stonger than hoped for from the forecast and the valley seemed to funnel it so that my progress was not quick. I plodded on but needed a couple of stops where I wouldn't usually bother unless there was something to photograph. Llangedwyn school were doing Bikeability training when I went past.

After the Llanrhaeadr junction I had one or two iffy passes. The container lorry I know couldn't give me a lot of room due to the narrow road, however I'm never keen on them starting to pull back in _before _they are past me. The car driver who started to overtake, lifted off when they saw another vehicle coming the other way but then changed their mind and went for it anyway is the one that gets my goat. Probably not as much as it did for the driver that they forced into an emergency stop though.

At Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr I could break away from the weekend trippers heading for Bala or the coast and take some quieter roads over the climb to Llanwddyn. This was fine, apart from the road surface which is horrible, and after some effort I got to the dam with 48 miles showing on the clock and thought it a good point to have some elevenses with a view.

I like riding round Vyrnwy because it's scenic and, being so flat, the riding is swift and easy. Today though, tiredness and the wind meant I went round at a more leisurely pace but still enjoyed it very much. The Old Barn cafe was open so I paused there for coffee and bara brith with a view from their terrace before retracing my steps round the lake at a slightly better pace than earlier that improved further once I got the wind behind me.

When I'd completed my second lap of the lake another pause for lunch was taken then I was all set for the journey back. I took the alternative route back to Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr (more climbing but different scenery and a slightly better road surface) then had a cracking ride back down the Tanat Valley with the wind at my back which kept me mostly in the 17-20 mph speed range.

Back at Llynclys I met the same passerby that I had in the morning and we had another chat, about bikes and the dodgy Llynclys crossroads this time, then I carried on still with a tailwind and still setting a pretty good pace by my standards. I'd intended to go to Knockin but the weekend traffic was picking up by now so I turned off towards The Wood (near Maesbrook) and took much quieter lanes through Argoed, rejoining the intended route at Kinnerley for Pentre, Great Ness, Montford Bridge and Shrewsbury. All was well up to Montford Bridge where the traffic as far as Shelton was rather discourteous so I hopped on the cyclepaths at the first opportunity.

I'm able to stay on the cyclepaths almost all the way home. When I'd come to the end of the one I use, a friendly van driver allowed me out onto the road ahead of him which was really nice. They say that no good deed goes unpunished though and this was true when he was immediately hit up the back by a careless cyclist. Unfortunately from where I was I couldn't see how it happened so couldn't offer to be a witness.

The June Imperial Century finally done: A fraction over 112 miles for the day at 13.8 mph moving average with a top speed of 36 mph. 10 hours 15 minutes with stops included.





Just outside Plealey on my way to Pontesbury.





The view to Coedwy and into Wales from near Prince's Oak.





Plas Uchaf in the Tanat Valley.





Descending to Abertridwr.





Made it to Llyn Efyrnwy. Time for a bite to eat.





After the first lap of the lake, the view from the terrace at the Old Barn Cafe.





Making my way round on the second lap of the lake.





At Pont Cynon.





Last look before I work my way back to Shrewsbury.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2019)

Great pictures @Rickshaw Phil, and a lovely bike too...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2019)

Slightly more up to date now:

Utility riding this morning as I went over to a friend to do some work on a new (to her) bike. A good excuse to use the Kingpin but not before swapping the original plastic saddle for a spare Brooks B17, which my slightly saddle sore sit bones were grateful for.

Work done (the brakes weren't working, the handlebar was loose and the brake levers were at completely different angles ) I took a longer route home. Only a couple of miles in all but enjoyable. Later I did various bits of tinkering with the Kingpin so added a few short test rides to the tally. Maybe four miles in total for the day. Enough to keep the leg muscles from getting too stiff.





My most recent purchase after a bit of fettling.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jun 2019)

Headed off on the Defy intent on finding a route south without too much climbing initially given the temperature so planned on following the town centre cycle path through a park but was on auto pilot following the ebike route to work and instead found myself on the 1/5th mile long 100ft upwards climb of Chatsworth Grove. Crawled up in my slowest Strava time, the segment is quite correctly called “Humps and a hill”, the speed humps adding to the effort needed.




Thence down though the showground, up Rudding Lane – the TLs on the narrow bridge being no more helpful in this direction. Opted for the Haggs Road down to Spofforth rather the twisty slightly lumpy route NCN67 takes through Follfoot. Payback came with the more lumpy road to Little Ribston , then over the A168 and A1(M) to Cowthorpe and onwards to Cattal crossing the river Nidd on the narrow bridge




and then the Knaresborough-York railway on a level crossing still with gates, a signal that is not a colour light and a cabin for the crossing keeper. “Modernisation” is no doubt planned.




Straight across the A59 non-stop again, through Whixley pass the cricket ground where a lot of people were standing about dressed in white seemingly doing nothing. Looped around to Arkendale via Great Ouseburn and west to Ripley and home the quick way via the A61, B6161 and A59, briefly, putting the normally redundant and tucked out of the way Zefal spin mirror to good use.
38.28 miles 1890ft climbed Avg 13.4mph


----------



## MrBeanz (23 Jun 2019)

Oh my gosh! 40 mile solo ride. I started out alone then passed a couple of guys who hopped on the back so I let them take the front as well, taking turns. One guys was very steady so it was nice when he took the front but the other guy would lift the pace 3 mph after I moved off the front making me work hard to stay on after my turn. Plus he was very unsteady and seemed on the dangerous side so I pulled off into a park at first chance.

Super stiff headwind to the coast. 5 minutes after I get there, I get a blinding migraine. So I had to wait about 30 minutes before I could see again then took off having a 12 miler return not feeling well.

But I managed a 40 miler at 16.1 having a little help for about 5 miles. Not bad considering the migraine and the stiff headwind.

I did manage to snap a selfie on the way back. I can see on my face I was feeling a little nauseated ha ha! Jut happy I didn't puke all over my bike!


----------



## Cavalol (23 Jun 2019)

8.9 miles round Cromer, East and West Runton, Sheringham and the Beeston Bump. Absolutely glorious, met an interesting array of people, too, including a lady who was practising for a charity walk. Of 500 miles!


----------



## lazybloke (23 Jun 2019)

Out shortly after dawn and soon onto an aptly named Strava segment, "awkward moment when you realise this road leads to the A3" (which is pretty much a motorway). No problem for me, as I used the footbridge to cross, and was soon making my way through woods and villages to Woking where I saw the sad sight of a Martin _fighting machine _stranded in roadworks. Looked like he might have a sniffle too.


On a whim, went through Brookwood to find the Military cemetery; my great-uncle (and namesake) has a memorial there (he was a glider pilot - shot down in 1943 shortly before the allied invasion of Sicily). Locked shut, so I'll go back another day at a more sensible hour. 

Wanted to cover some miles so didn't take any more photos - was tempted by massive drifts of poppies in a cereal field on Wanborough Hill, but couldn't get through the hedge or close enough to do it justice with my phone camera. 

Finally, had an alarming "near miss" on a roundabout. Feel a bit stupid because a driver steaming through giveway markings is the easiest thing to anticipate, but I was focused on the surface so was slightly late in realising the risk. Managed to brake and swerve early enough to avoid having my front wheel being knocked out sideways by a 30mph SUV, but it was just a bit too close for comfort and left me feeling shaken and angry.

I'm normally more cautious at roundabouts, so there's a lesson. However, is it too much to ask of drivers not to kill us? She went sailing through with absolutely no hint of having seen me or of having heard my bellowed profanity. Would be nice to have a video to send to the police, but my camera battery wouldn't have lasted that long into a ride.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Jun 2019)

Out on the Trek just before lunch, the first ride in 2 weeks and nursing a bit of hangover after last nights birthday party in our village!
30 miles with an average of 15.7 mph, great ride.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (23 Jun 2019)

Low mileage today. But we were on a mission. We were runnIng Checkpoint #1 (25km from the start) for an Audax Club Bristol 109km event called The Randonnée. Being so close to the start we had to process over 90 riders in the blink of an eye. Both of us are quite introverted so we have to dig our heels in deep for things like this. That said we got it just right and the riders seemed to enjoy having their Brevet cards stamped with shiny flamingo stickers.

There were two bulges to take note of. The front pack of fast riders and the two controllers creaking at the seams, having eaten too much courgette and avocado cake. Hic.


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> A brighter day on the Wirral.
> Over the marsh, along the Dee and into Chester. Passing the Boathouse pub reminded me of drunken teenage nights spent there.
> A stop at Meadow Lea cafe in Mickle Trafford for half a cream tea and back to a Neston in a convoluted route!
> 
> ...





Ladies and Gents.Please notice the Skone picture,jam FIRST,then cream on top.Top marks from here in Meanwood.


----------



## Donger (23 Jun 2019)

38.9 miles on the weekly club ride with the social group. Out of Gloucester and up onto the Woolridge (with views to the Malverns, the Cotswolds and the Forest of Dean) then down into the Hams as far as Chaceley before turning for Staunton Garden Centre for coffees. Back taking in an up and down route via Haw Cross, Brand Green, Upleadon and Highleadon. We then avoided the hellish roundabout at Over and the Gloucester SW Bypass by taking the old bridge across the Severn and the cyclepath into Gloucester Docks and along the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal. A great little ride out in fine weather and incident-free.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jun 2019)

It’s quite possible that I have got my mojo back, not certain but possible. 

This morning, after selling my BSA Tour de France to a nice man from the Vintage Cycle Club, without any procrastination, sodding about, I pumped up my tyres on the Madone , got my gear on and I was on my way. 

I set off via Wallingford for the hamlet of Exlade Street to blag a sign for the ABC challenge thread, it was a lovely morning, so I carried on down to Goring (very fast down hill) stopped for coffee and cake and set off home via photo stop at George Michael’s house, the Moulsford, Cholsey for a another photo stop, Aston Clinton , Blewbury then home. 

A little over 32 miles and I really enjoyed it. 







Lovely quiet place this. 






Crappy Land Rover spoiling my photo. 










Millionaire Shortbread, well you have to really don’t you? 





George Micheal’s gaf. 










St Mary’s Church Cholsey, Agatha Christie is buried here. 






Didcot Cooling Towers in the distance.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2019)

With stuff to do yesterday ruling out a ride, I was determined to get out this morning, even if only for an hour or so.

On the Pro Carbon again and a route I must have done a hundred times or more.
Coal Road, Skeltons Lane and the drop down Sandhills into Thorner.
Through the village just as the church bells are ringing and onto Milner Lane, getting passed with a cheery 'hello' by a cyclist I'd overtaken coming down the hill into the village. Which just goes to prove any fool can go fast downhill...
The climb up onto the ridge never gets any easier but it must be done, and then there is a nice gently undulating run past Hetchell Woods and all the way to Rigton Green.
Right, then right again onto Bramham Lane, which was totally deserted all the way to Jewitt Lane, then up the slope onto Holme Farm Lane.
Back onto Milner Lane and retraced my route back into Thorner, stopping briefly for a couple of pics:










Back on board and down the hill into Thorner, then the climb up Carr Lane towards the A58.
Just as I was leaving the village I spotted a Red Kite - they're a common enough sight overhead around here, but this was one on the ground in a field about 20 yards away, and on seeing me it took off. What magnificent creatures they are.
Anyway, back to huffing and puffing my way to Wetherby Road, a scoot along there and up onto Coal Road, before local roads down to home.

*14.01 miles* (22.54 km) in *1h 11m* at an average of *11.7 mph* with just *679 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *15.4°C*

Good to get out, even if it did feel like hard work at times. Plenty of other cyclists out too, despite the relatively early hour
Wore a new pair of FDX bib shorts today and they performed without issue, so they look to be a bit of a bargain. They're possibly an inch or so long in the leg, but I am short for my weight. 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Jun 2019)

Yesterday's ride. Headed out in the morning for a change, firstly because it was sunny and secondly due to a parental visit in the afternoon. I headed south east then south south west into a gently southerly breeze to Hawick. There is a way through the park that avoids having to leave the town on a narrow twisty double white line part of the A7 but as usual I got lost in the park, though I did find this rather splendid memorial to the Boer War. 





Proof if needed that Hawick has at least reached the 20th century. 

I then tried a climb I've never done before past Old Harden, which was once inhabited by an infamous reiver. The legend says that if the larder was getting low the mistress of the house would serve up a pair of spurs on a plate at dinner time to prompt Old Wat to get on his horse and steal some more cattle. 
The bottom half of the climb meanders through beautiful open oak woods which give way to open moorland higher up. This is the view back from the summit looking south. 





And looking north 100m beyond the summit, towards the Alemoor windfarm. 






The map -






47.5 miles @ 14.6 mph, 989m climbing.


----------



## theloafer (23 Jun 2019)

its the Darlington 70 miler in July(new route) so did a pre run just so I know where we are going managed 90 miles rode from home and back poor old legs are goosed 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2474855641


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2019)

House sitting this week so have the Brompton in the car. Off just after 0900 over to sustrans route 78 at North Connel and north through the camp site and Benderloch to the South Shian junction and down past the Black Castle ( which is not black). Just before the castle stopped for a pee and the back of my jacket caught on the saddle and I toppled onto the soft grass verge. Fortunately no witnesses. At South Shian there seems to be an attempt to discourage folk like me with obstructions which I ignored and got glared at when I said good morning to a holiday tenant. Back up the hill and diverted down a couple of dead end side roads before back to the cycle path to N.Connel. Crossing the A848 I had a first by getting straight over to Bonawe Road with not a car trying to mow me down. I hate that crossing as sight line north not good and traffic is too fast. You all would think it a doddle.Total 22 miles. Weather started overcast and slightly chilly but finished sunny and too hot.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jun 2019)

Local club doing another time trial, so I decided to do a hilly ride.

I went through Chertsey Byfleet and Ripley to Newlands Corner, to discover the bottom part was freshly resurface with soft and stony chippings top dressing.

I tried not to bust a gut on the climbs, so no fast times. After Newlands it was straight on to Combe Lane. At the top I stopped for a coffee and a bite, and reconsidered my options Instead of a circuit.

I decided on a down and up on Staple Lane, and another on Combe Lane again. Staple Lane too had been resurfaced too, though it was ok. After these I went up Crocknorth.

Back via Effingham and Cobham.

47.2 miles at a meagre 14.2 mph, 2336 feet climbed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2473737737


----------



## cyberknight (23 Jun 2019)

no one turned up for the club ride today so a solo plod
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2473752795/embed/0828a66edec818e4ad1d6b332cd39e247f1cc02d
'></iframe>


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s quite possible that I have got my mojo back, not certain but possible.
> 
> This morning, after selling my BSA Tour de France to a nice man from the Vintage Cycle Club, without any procrastination, sodding about, I pumped up my tyres on the Madone , got my gear on and I was on my way.
> 
> ...




Well done sir,great report great photos nice bike also.Keep going,it is great when the mojo comes back.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Jun 2019)

Today was a lesson in stupidity. I set off on the E-Bike after mowing the lawn to do a quick loop around the 12 mile route I've been doing lately intending to be gone about 50 minutes then return to replant some rhododendrons. The bike was fully charged, I never noticed what the phone was on, the forecast was rain so I put a cheap pac-a-mac on the pannier and filled up one bottle with water and a tablet.

One of the things I love about where I live is being in the country within minutes of rolling the bike out the gate and so, when I reached the point where I usually branch left, the wide open countryside called out to me and I thought "fuggit", I'll do a bigger loop.






I had to resist the impulse to recreate Reiver's famous avatar but you can see why I was tempted in the next pic (23kg put me off)






Obligatory "bike in front of a waterfall" pic






The scenery was lovely and a plan started to form in my head. I'd been studying Google satellite maps yesterday and thought I'd spotted an interesting route. Instead of turning left at the Carron Valley Reservoir, if I turned right instead then went up into the hills around a wind farm, there looked to be a track that I could take to Gargunnock and then home. So that's what I did, ignoring the warning signs -






The other worrying sign was my battery dropped to 50% just as I headed up into the hills. I figured that the shortcut to Gargunnock would probably cut a third off the distance though so I headed on. It was beautiful up there. I had a young deer running alongside me for about 200 yards downhill before it leapt with deceptive grace over the fence and across the moors. As I rode on I started to look for a track to my right and explored a lot of blind alleys. Then the moment came when the battery fell to 25%. At this point I got worried - should I push on and find the short cut or turn back, knowing there wasn't enough power in the battery to get me home? I decided to push on and yes, you guessed it, I never found the shortcut. At 18 miles, I switched off the electrics and headed home. An E-Bike without power is a pig of a thing - 23kg of dead weight added to which the motor has a resistance - it felt like pedalling through glue and there was no way I could get up the hills so had to walk. By now I was geting concerned about liquids and I had no food. It was also getting cold and looked like rain wasn't far off. To make things worse, my phone now died so I couldn't call my wife to tell her what was happening. I plodded on, jumping into the saddle for the downhill bits, but saving the battery for the help I'd need to get over the big hill between me and home. I should add this route has no shops, no pubs, no cake stops and very little traffic (2 cars all day). I was needing sugar and the water had run out. 

When I made it back off the windfarm and turned onto the track home,m I switched on the electrics again at the lowest setting and headed up the long hill. Needless to say, the battery never made it and I resorted to shoving the thing up the hills again. 

I made it home, 5 hours after I set off on a 50 minute loop. Whilst I'd been panicking a bit about my wife not knowing where I was and not able to phone me, turns out she wasn't worried at all. Strava died on me at 18 miles or so and recorded a straight line from that point. I reckon I did 35 miles with 4000ft+ of climbing.

I'm absolutely shattered !


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Today was a lesson in stupidity. I set off on the E-Bike after mowing the lawn to do a quick loop around the 12 mile route I've been doing lately intending to be gone about 50 minutes then return to replant some rhododendrons. The bike was fully charged, I never noticed what the phone was on, the forecast was rain so I put a cheap pac-a-mac on the pannier and filled up one bottle with water and a tablet.
> 
> One of the things I love about where I live is being in the country within minutes of rolling the bike out the gate and so, when I reached the point where I usually branch left, the wide open countryside called out to me and I thought "fuggit", I'll do a bigger loop.
> 
> ...



I like for the report. I guess you have had better days out on the bike.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Jun 2019)

Wind was strange today – quite obvious on some roads but not others of a similar direction. Defy headed up the A61 to Wormald Green, west to Markington and then followed the route of NCN67 up to How Hill with its tower




A short moment later on the subsequent descent passed a horse and cart with Fountains Hall nestling in the valley.




Turned west immediately before reaching Fountains and climbed through Green Bank Woods and across Sawley Moor to the B6265 which undulated upwards to the turning for Brimham Rocks. It was quite chilly up their so did not stop and headed very slowly down Hartwith Bank with brake blocks squealing - the start of the steep section was marked by an old sign which presumably has been overlooked.








The bank drops all the way to the crossroads in Summerbridge; I turned east on the B6165 and then further on turned off to cross the River Nidd on Ross Bridge, a toll bridge for motorised traffic.




Back west on the southern side of the valley through Darley to Thornthwaite and up Day Lane in a new PR, a 0.7 mile climb of 7.1% avg and 17.9% max. Then east and south and finally my good luck with crossings of the A59 ended with a noticeable wait for a clear route across. Heading east along Penny Pot it dawned on me that it was devoid of any other cyclists. In fact the last cyclist I had seen was before I reached How Hill, very strange for a Sunday.
33.56 miles 2251ft climbed Avg 12.4mph


----------



## colly (23 Jun 2019)

Yesterdays ride out on a forum ride.

Clitheroe to (for me Leeds)

I caught the 7.51 train to Clitheroe via Blackburn. On time and for an early Saturday morning train quite busy:






At Blackburn Station I met up with @Littgull and we caught the train up to Clitheroe together where @ColinJ was waiting for us.

I don't know any roads around north Lancashire so I just followed in the wheels for the next 15 miles or so until we met up with @Sea of vapours.
Together we made for Settle where Colin's friends Carrie and Kevin were waiting.
After a brief stop we made for the high country up Constitution Hill which leads up out of the town. Disaster struck immediately as Carrie's chain slipped with a hefty clunk and she promptly fell heavily onto the road. Minor grazes and bumps, fortunately nothing more serious, and a brief attempt again saw exactly the same chain slip.
So there is a bike shop not 30m from the start of Constitution Hill and we waited while Carrie took her bike in and had another chain fitted. 'Cassette is OK' says the mechanic.
So 25 mins later shes on the bike and has a run around the square and another attempt at the hill. Same thing, and unfortunately for Carrie she had another heavy fall. It shook her up badly. So back to the bike shop and.....well, it's a long story, and to catch the rest of it you will need to read @ColinJ 's ride report.
So we did set off eventually sans Carrie (for the time being) and it was a slow climb up through Langcliffe and eventually onto Malham Moor. It was steep for most of the climb, the signs say 20% but how accurate they are I can't say. So steep in places my front wheel kept lifting off the tarmac. Kind of unsettling.


Kevin, ColinJ, Littgull, Sea of vapours at the top of the climb.





Across the moor then for around 8 miles or so which naturally included some more serious uphill. Somewhere across here we collected Carrie again and it was up and down for a few miles. The scenery around was magnificent so it was a choice of looking around or looking at the road.

I chose to look around:






























Before getting to Arncliffe there was a steep, twisty, unrelenting climb. Not long at around 0.8 of a mile but it was hard work all the way up. After that though there was a long fast twisty decent into Arncliffe. Little gravel, smooth well metalled surfaces and a clear view ahead. Great stuff.

The next 11 miles through hills and villages gradually took us down off the higher moor and into Appletreewick.
On the way I stopped to take a couple of photos of Burnsall:









It was here I lost the company, or maybe they lost me. I imagined I would catch them up in Appletreewick but at the cafes and pubs I saw no familiar bikes or faces. I pressed on after texting Colin to let him know I was breaking for home. That was the plan all along but it would have been so much better to have shared a tea and cake stop with everyone else before saying farewell. As it turned out they stopped, I think, in Barden, just down the road a couple of miles and while I did pass throught and keep my eyes peeled I never saw them.
I stopped for a much needed break myself at the Stridwood tea Rooms and after cake and tea I set off again in the direction of Bolton Abbey and the back lanes towards Ilkley through Beamsley.
It was through Ilkley and I hooked a right over the bridge at Ben Rhydding to collect the main road into Otley by passing Burley-In-Wharfdale. Into a strong headwind it was hard work but I made quite good time and at Otley I opted to take the lower flat road out to Pool-in-Wharfdale and Arthington. As a result I avoided the long grind up from Otley to Bramhope.
There was a price to pay eventually and I had to make the climb up the side of the dale around the back of Rawden Hill and up Bedlam Lane. It's a steep little climb of about a mile but it is, thankfully, over quickly.
Familiar roads back home from here around the back of Eccup Resrevoir

All in all about 78 miles and a bit under 5000ft of climbing.

Here is the link to the route but my Garmin has some odd ideas on what happened yesterday so take it with a pinch of salt. Essentially it's correct from Clitheroe but certainly not some of the metrics.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36294641


----------



## MrBeanz (24 Jun 2019)

Got my wife out for a ride. First one since her son (my stepson) passed away last month. Terrible thing, he second son is also in very bad shape from kidney disease. Both dialysis patients. One passed last month and the other had a major stroke and heart attack last year (blind and couch bound). He seems OK now but for how long?

Anyway, got her out on a 26 miler today. First one in a couple months, good for the soul!

She did very well considering there was a super stiff headwind.


----------



## Cavalol (24 Jun 2019)

Not such a long one again today (7.4 miles) but finally found Cromer lighthouse. Can't lie, there was a fair bit of pushing this morning (up and down hill) but it was still glorious. Can't be too long before we buy a caravan down here, absolutely love the area.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jun 2019)

Sunday, a pair of Snap on cutters in the road. Bonus!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Got my wife out for a ride. First one since her son (my stepson) passed away last month. Terrible thing, he second son is also in very bad shape from kidney disease. Both dialysis patients. One passed last month and the other had a major stroke and heart attack last year (blind and couch bound). He seems OK now but for how long?
> 
> Anyway, got her out on a 26 miler today. First one in a couple months, good for the soul!
> 
> ...


Not sure if I want to give that a 'like' given the background. I read the blog entry as well. Your wife sounds a very strong person.


----------



## Old jon (24 Jun 2019)

Spoke story again.

22nd June 2019

Spokes arrived from SJS Cycles. Fitted the only one that was needed, straightforward apart from removing the old nipple which had inevitably fallen into the very deep rim. An hour or so cursing my lack of forethought. Wheel running about half a mm out laterally, radially a lot closer, but will ride and check and re adjust. In passing, this is the first 20 spoke wheel I have ever had to spanner. The front has even fewer . . .


24th June 2019

Time to try out the back wheel. A dull morning but warm, forecast thunderstorms and other unlikely weather so off I go.

There were vague thoughts of a railway station route in case of gremlins, aka poor spoke fitting, but decided not to bother, just go and ride. Oakwood then, after the Holbeck Triangle and a river crossing. By the time I reached here I had forgotten to wince every time the road clouted the wheels and riding was fun again. Not too much fun, of course. After passing the redundant park gates the road descends a bit to the bottom of Boot Hill, which then is pedalled up. It’s a demonstration of that saying that it never gets easier, you just ride faster. In this instance, not much faster. At last, the top is reached and the right turn onto Red Hall Lane. And a rabbit decided it wanted to race . . .

These little things have a warren along the side of the A 58, a bit further along from where I had just turned off it. This was one fit rabbit, happily keeping pace with me for ten or twenty yards then diving through the hedge when the animal decided it had showed off enough. I crossed Coal Road, onto Skeltons Lane and that rabbit’s bigger brother decided to have a play as well. Something on the bike must have been making a noise like a carrot. Reach Thorner Lane, turn left and escape the things. This is a good way into Thorner, downhill, mostly a fair surface and little traffic. Fun riding. Through the village, a good start on Church Hill then the temporary lights stopped me. Oh dear, but they turn green and I lurch into forward motion again. Starts on steep hills, hmmm. The next stretch of road is good though.



All the way to Bramham but turn left before crossing the A 1M. Another good road, Wattle Syke is the next junction, sort of the western end of Boston Spa. Not riding that way today, its more or less straight on to Wetherby where the roundabout outside the town provides a left turn back onto the A 58, to Collingham. Up and down a bit, stay on the same road and a distance further on are the traffic lights between Bardsey and East Rigton. Where I turned left to not quite ride up Rigton Bank. Three quarters of the first steep bit took just about everything from the legs. OK, walk, I’ll ride it next time. It flattens out to less than 20%, still steep but rideable and easing off all the way to Rigton Green. Turn right, not sure of the name of the road but eventually Milner Lane which after a nice descent takes me back to Thorner. Two road choices here, and I think I did this on autopilot, Sandhills again but up this time. Back to Skeltons Lane, no furry friends about, Red Hall Lane and again the A 58. Crossing the Ring Road, down the whizzy hill and turn right for the clock at Oakwood and the start of the rain. Been thinking of buying a good jacket, but thinking does not keep you very dry. Not far to home though, and today this last bit went well. Traffic lights were kind, so was traffic. The end of the street and then the sight of the front door. Home with a grin after thirty one and a bit miles.

A map of some tyre tracks


----------



## gbb (24 Jun 2019)

Last time I went out on the roadbike, I hurt for 2 days but it's just too nice out there not to. Just 16 miles this early evening, as much as I need / want. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Jun 2019)

Checked the weather forecast this morning and it gave rain followed by more rain and thunderstorms for this morning, so I did what any sane person would do and ignored it and went out anyway. I went the "other" side of the road today and headed to Wolverley and into Loppington carrying on through to Burlton and turned to Myddle where there was a slight delay while some cattle crossed the lane, the farmers wife who was in charge of the roadblock saw a gap while the stragglers caught up and waved me through, unfortunately this got a bit mucky. I carried on to Nonely, turned back to Commonwood to add a bit more distance and back to Nonely and Loppington , crossing the road towards Brown Heath, English Frankton then turning towards Colemere, just coming around Colemere there is an awful bit of road which has most of the surface missing, lots of potholes and lots of the bank washed into the lane, it's also quite a steep, narrow, down hill section this way, just where you don't want to meet a van coming the other way. He managed to squeeze past without any drama though and I carried on towards Lyneal, Northwood past the first turning for home taking the next one back into Whixall then Northwood towards the Moat Shed and back home. It didn't rain and there were no thunder storms although it was very warm. Had to wash the mud and cow shoot off the bike when I got home. 24 miles @ 15.9mph average speed , I never put any elevation down because I live in the flat end of Shropshire and there are not really any hills. The thunder , lightning and torrential rain did eventually arrive around 5pm.


----------



## MrBeanz (24 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not sure if I want to give that a 'like' given the background. I read the blog entry as well. Your wife sounds a very strong person.



Thank you, yes very strong. She also donated a kidney for her first son (18 yrs old) that went on dialysis back in 2000. Doctors said she had the biggest healthiest kidneys he had ever seen. That one failed after one year so her son went back on dialysis (the one that passed, 19 years later). Then her second son faced kidney failure at age 25. Had a very hard time since, strokes, heart attacks. Now blind and confined to the couch, maybe 2 or 3 steps at most.

It really broke her up when the second son's kidneys failed as she would not be able to donate to him as well. So the first one gone at 38 and the second one at 33 is actually in worse shape than the older one, it was a surprise. So I hope she is strong enough to handle another because it will not be too long.

But yes, very strong mentally and physically. I don't think many really ever get over their own kids.

Sadly the kidney disease comes from the father's side.

Strong indeed! Back in 2000 she donated the kidney for her son. She had been riding hard and doing well. We did a 100 mile organized ride a week before the surgery to prepare her physically. She donated the hard way, 10 inch cut on her side before they developed the micro surgery.

She was down for about a month but she got back on the hybrid riding 1 mile at a time. 3 month later she was back up to 44 mile rides on her roadie. About a year after that we did some rides with forum members who insisted I sign her up for racing. She likes to ride hard but not for competitive reasons. Plus, one kidney and the docs said the most common cause of remaining kidney loss is an accident. No way I wanted her racing and piling up in a crash risking her only kidney. Of course if one donates, they are automatically placed at the top of the donor list if anything happens. But not worth the risk.

She rode really hard and actually killed many of our local forum members on forum rides of 60-70 miles. Including some self appointed highly decorated "SERIOUS" riders. But that's another story. 

So she did very well and was a real butt kicker up until about 2 years ago when her younger son suffered a heart attack, major stroke, and several more to follow. Since she has spent so much time visiting and checking up on them she had put the bike aside and rode very little.

So now it's great to be able to get her back on the bike if even once a week. She is strong, I can say that, in more ways than one!


----------



## delb0y (24 Jun 2019)

Just a swift 10 mile trip through town to do a delivery, tonight. Feeling my age. This is the second 10 miler dusk ride around town in three days and all life is there, these summer evenings. The parks are full of lads football training and dog walkers and groups of kids sitting around drinking cider. The mosque had just let out and everyone looked happy and just around the corner where the takeaways line the street the old-plate big black BMWs were double parked and the drivers and passengers were sitting on the bonnets talking and chilling and nodding in time to the conversation and the music coming from inside their cars. There were people on their doorsteps across the street just enjoying the evening, talking with neighbours, just watching the goings-on, enjoying the evening breeze. I saw plenty of lads drinking beer as they walked, some of them were smoking weed (I must confess to liking the smell) and some of them looked like it was 1972 again and they were on their way to a Floyd gig. The young kids were out on their BMXs and mountain bikes, popping wheelies and circling the girls and there was music coming from houses and flats and even mobile phones. Yep, it was grand and I liked it, and it reminded me that it was a very long time ago that I was 18!


----------



## Tizme (24 Jun 2019)

On my first ride back after a 6 month-ish layoff I went down Crowcombe Combe, at the time I thought I'd quite like a go at getting up it:





I slogged all the way up and over the top before I realised I hadn't turned the Garmin back ON after I'd taken the photo Does it count if you can't prove it? I'd really wanted to set it as a bench mark so I could gauge my return to fitness, so I guess I'll just have to give it another go later this week 

Stopped to take a photo (before the climb) of the Church in Bagborough and out of the church gate walks my old boss from the MT Troop of the Commando Helicopter Force. Had I not stopped to take the photo and then nearly choked on a swig from my water bottle I'd probably have missed him completely, he's just moved back after years living on Dartmoor.

Lots of climbing today, really enjoyed it, I love the sense of achievement after you've made it to the top of a climb without getting/falling off! 62yo, both hips replaced and I can still get up hills and smile at the top (it may look like a grimace and I may be blowing out of my proverbial but I made it).


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Not such a long one again today (7.4 miles) but finally found Cromer lighthouse. Can't lie, there was a fair bit of pushing this morning (up and down hill) but it was still glorious. Can't be too long before we buy a caravan down here, absolutely love the area.



My BIL had a caravan at East Runton Stayed there a few times in the mid late sixties.It is lovely area .From what i remember the roads in that area dispel the image of Norfolk being flat .


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jun 2019)

Arran , anti clockwise.
We wanted to get the Goatfell / Lochranza climb done early so went that way.
Dull day with one heavy shower , but we missed most of it at our coffee stop



good cafe , but tough climbs either side of it.

Our last few miles back to Brodick were tough.
Combined hills and wind made it a bit of a slog.
But we caught our ferry with about 15 minutes to spare.

Great day out.

Almost forgot 5 miles to Glasgow Central for a train and another 5 on the way home.
£22 for the return train+boat ticket.


----------



## slow scot (25 Jun 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 472531
> Arran , anti clockwise.
> We wanted to get the Goatfell / Lochranza climb done early so went that way.
> Dull day with one heavy shower , but we missed most of it at our coffee stop
> ...


Well done. Where's the cafe?


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jun 2019)

slow scot said:


> Well done. Where's the cafe?


Lagg.
If you go clockwise you get to it about a third of the way round, bit too soon.
So we went the other way.
Hard climbs either side , so it's straight into the hard stuff regardless.


----------



## slow scot (25 Jun 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 472545
> 
> Lagg.
> If you go clockwise you get to it about a third of the way round, bit too soon.
> ...


Thanks for that; I suspected it was that one but thanks for confirmation. The Arran loop is one of the best day tours in the country, Scotland in miniature. The best tour is, of course, from Killin up Glen Lochy, over the private hill road to Kennock, down Glen Lyon to the most scenic cafe in Britain, then up the Lawers hill and down to Loch Tay; and return to Killin. About 54 kms I think, but a day you won't forget.
Just my opinion; I'm not employed by the Perthshire Tourist Board!


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Got my wife out for a ride. First one since her son (my stepson) passed away last month. Terrible thing, he second son is also in very bad shape from kidney disease. Both dialysis patients. One passed last month and the other had a major stroke and heart attack last year (blind and couch bound). He seems OK now but for how long?
> 
> Anyway, got her out on a 26 miler today. First one in a couple months, good for the soul!
> 
> ...




So sorry to here of the things you are going through.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jun 2019)

slow scot said:


> Thanks for that; I suspected it was that one but thanks for confirmation. The Arran loop is one of the best day tours in the country, Scotland in miniature. The best tour is, of course, from Killin up Glen Lochy, over the private hill road to Kennock, down Glen Lyon to the most scenic cafe in Britain, then up the Lawers hill and down to Loch Tay; and return to Killin. About 54 kms I think, but a day you won't forget.
> Just my opinion; I'm not employed by the Perthshire Tourist Board!


Going to Aberfeldy next week.
Plan is train Glasgow to Stirling, then cycle the rest.
Two nights in Aberfeldy then ( maybe ) cycle back to Glasgow without using the train.
Not sure of the route , I leave that to my mate. 
Bonus is no luggage. It goes in the car with our partners.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Today was a lesson in stupidity. I set off on the E-Bike after mowing the lawn to do a quick loop around the 12 mile route I've been doing lately intending to be gone about 50 minutes then return to replant some rhododendrons. The bike was fully charged, I never noticed what the phone was on, the forecast was rain so I put a cheap pac-a-mac on the pannier and filled up one bottle with water and a tablet.
> 
> One of the things I love about where I live is being in the country within minutes of rolling the bike out the gate and so, when I reached the point where I usually branch left, the wide open countryside called out to me and I thought "fuggit", I'll do a bigger loop.
> 
> ...




The downside of E bikes I guess.
The battery goes and you are left with a big lump of metal to get home.
I won't be surprised if stories of riders having to be helped off hills become common over the next few years.


----------



## slow scot (25 Jun 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Going to Aberfeldy next week.
> Plan is train Glasgow to Stirling, then cycle the rest
> Two nights in Aberfeldy then ( maybe ) cycle back to Glasgow without using the train.
> Not sure of the route , I leave that to my mate.
> Bonus is no luggage. It goes in the car with our partners.


A good day from Aberfeldy would be along the back road and up the hill to Tummel Bridge. Return via Kinloch Rannoch (good cafe) and the Schiehallion road. For an extra hill, when leaving Tummel Bridge take the first on the right on the road to Trinafour and then descend to Kinloch Rannoch.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Jun 2019)

Caught last night’s ferry from Newhaven to Dieppe. I whimped out on London to Newhaven- just couldn’t face the usual aggressive British drivers, especially the Chelsea tractor lot in Surrey. So train to Brighton then short 15 or so miles along the coast.






The ferry was great- bikes first on and first off. Then off into the Dieppe dawn twilight.










I thought hugging the coast would be fairly flat. Wrong- up and down quite deep valleys and huge cliffs.

Crossing the Somme river at St. Valery. On the marshes was an exquisite black winged stilt which made my day.




I’d picked a quiet route and often stunning.











Reached Hesdin, my destination for the day by 3 after 10 hours in the saddle. I’m shattered and not sure about tomorrow’s 72 miles into Belgium, but will give it a go. It is now beer o’clock !


----------



## Cavalol (25 Jun 2019)

pawl said:


> My BIL had a caravan at East Runton Stayed there a few times in the mid late sixties.It is lovely area .From what i remember the roads in that area dispel the image of Norfolk being flat .




There's a few decent (for a fat asthmatic old bloke) hills out of Cromer and not far from East Runton. Quite fancy heading out of the Norwich road early tomorrow, just so I can come back full tilt round the chicanes by the high school.


----------



## the_craig (26 Jun 2019)

So I’ve got an important exam coming up next Monday and I’ve been a bit harassed by it. Life in general has taken a back seat over the past month. But I managed to get out on my bike tonight, as yet again, my Tuesday 5’s fell apart. I may just call time on it over the summer. If I do, it would mean more time for my bike (yey!)

So tonight. I did the reverse of the loop I did last week where I got lost. The steep hill wasn’t too bad, good fun actually. I’ve been trying to pace myself up big lumps and though it feels slow, I am a bit quicker. Plus I don’t get to the top and want to lie down.

So Shotts to Addiewell, over to Auchengray then on to Carluke then back home. Even though it was a loop, I felt like I had a constant wind on my face.
But 53km at an average of 25.3km/h is very good for me. My average has sat around 21km/h for years so I must be doing something different. Do t know what though. Even did some practice questions after my shower and toast.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2480295656

Oh. And I met a pal too.


----------



## Cavalol (26 Jun 2019)

Bit cooler today, very nice all the same. Managed to ride a decent chunk of the beach between Beeston Regis and Cromer, though it was a but hit and miss. Don't know if bicycle drifting is a thing, but that beach would be the perfect practise area. Had intented to really put it in between Cromer and East Runton, but I was blowing out of my bum a bit, so went quite slowly in the end.


----------



## Tizme (26 Jun 2019)

Decided to have another crack at Crowcombe Combe. Went a different route to get there over some rough tracks (too rough for the Giant) so was on the Sonder Camino, I'm beginning to enjoy riding on 650B's, certainly makes the rough ground easier.
It was hard work, much harder than Monday and it started to drizzle with rain as I approached, but I managed it, like Monday, half way up I really thought I'd fall over as I was moving so slowly but managed to pick up and beat it, mind you HR went up to 171!





On the way in to Crowcombe:





Blue Ball at Triscombe


----------



## Old jon (26 Jun 2019)

A bit grey outdoors this morning, but that’s OK. The barometer has risen a bit, which is a little more reliable than other forecasts and I want a ride anyway. Oh fiddlesticks!! No limes. A few months ago something reminded me of the salted lime juice that was available at the firm where I served my apprenticeship and I have been drinking that on rides. Not this morning though, and salted orange juice does not really do it.

Forget the catering, start pedalling. On the fixed today and aiming for Otley so start with the usual meander through that bit of Holbeck that leads to Water Lane, which the beck runs beside, and across the canal to the towpath at Office Lock. Leave the waterside at Viaduct Road, for the first time in a while I saw a train crossing that viaduct, cross the river and start the hard bit up to Headingley. And, of course, the road rises after that as well. But eventually stops and the pedalling becomes easier. The A 660 is a relatively quiet road, most of the time, today was similar so I carried on, through Bramhope, passing the ( very ) old puritan chapel on the way out of the village and reaching the traffic lights by what was once the Dyneley Arms. Where I could not resist turning right to go down Pool Bank for the first time in a long while on the fixed. Always a challenge, when you cannot stop pedalling you warm up quickly . . .

Turn left at the bottom, the A 659 felt fast this morning all the way to Otley. Stop for grub and a drink by the maypole and set off again with the prospect riding all the way up the Leeds Road. Its only a couple of miles or so, but that last left bend at the top is good to pass. Back through Bramhope, easy riding now until I turned left to go up Kings Road. Which has little to recommend it, else the false horizon roughly where the quarry was. There is a ‘T’ junction at the end, turn right:-



Church Lane, in Adel, leads back to the A 660 so turn left there for the ride to and through Headingley on the way to Kirkstall and the canal towpath again. This is much more fun than riding the admittedly good bike track at the side of the main road to town. Joggers and dog walkers everywhere, the occasional cyclist also. No noise, though there was one narrowboat moving. Rather busy in parts, but this is about lunchtime for a lot of folk and the canal these days is a pleasant place to take a wander, with some odd sights to see as well. Back to Office Lock, cross the hump backed bridge and escape along Great Wilson Street to begin the final couple of miles back to home. Where the garthing stopped at 29.95 miles. Had to grin, if I had noticed the mileage before, I would have ridden around the block. Honest!

And the map . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jun 2019)

Jules H and me today. The forecast was for sun but that never happened. Indeed it was quite cold to start. We took our usual run down the Hams to swing east for the Cotswolds. No steam trains at Winchcombe today and none on our way to the Abbey at Hailes.
The cafe was quiet and lunch pleasant. We headed north as usual but took to the loop at Laverton for a change. Only the second time for me and a first for Jules. Under the railway (still no trains) the floods were no more. No red kites at Grafton either. The NE wind was occasionally hindering us but we did get some assistance too. The Avon was flowing strongly today as we crossed at Eckington. All that recent rain goes eventually to the sea. Good ride out today. Nice and steady. 75 smiles


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Jun 2019)

Week nine of being off the bike after a couple of operations and i thought sod it ! I feel well and i have time to kill because work will not let me come back until i get signed off from the hospital so why not have a little ride. Fixie has a nice Carradice bagman support for my equally lovely Nelson Longflap so i packed it up and set off for a nice circuit down the East Lancs towards Culcheth,Glazbury,Barton aerodrome ( where there were two SAS choppers parked out of the way ) From Barton,its a short but horrible ride on the A-57 to the new bridge over the Manchester Ship canal past the Trafford Centre and on to the Bridgewater Way to Monton. I picked up the NCN55 back to Astley and ended up doing just over 30 miles ! Don't tell the boss Wife or the Doctors at Salford Royal !!! Loved every minute of it. Enjoy the photo's including one of two donkeys eyeing up my fixie,an old steam truck at Rixton,a steam engine on the A-57 Caddishead bypass which has a nice shared path along it and of course some flying things including a classic ex Army Gazelle in civilian use and the two covert choppers in the distance


----------



## JhnBssll (26 Jun 2019)

Not today but last Sunday; I took part in the Diss Nine town sportive. My third imperial century and first solo attempt, the previous two had been group rides. It was a nice warm day and a nice scenic route, completed in 5hrs 58mins. The last 20 miles or so were in to a headwind which was a real drag, my legs were screaming for the last hour or so  This dropped my average speed a little but I was still rather chuffed with 16.9mph  100.9 miles in total, 2280 feet of climbing and a rather large roast dinner in the evening


----------



## Glow worm (26 Jun 2019)

Northern France is flat they said- you'll be fine they said. Well, it's not, but I am fine. Despite also planning a route heading north east to make the most of prevailing south westerlies, the brutal north easterly all day today was still not enough to put me off the 77 miles from Hesdin France, to Staden, Belgium.

Found myself riding through Agincourt early doors.





And past a nice gaff nearby






Whereas yesterday had been constant switchback up and down, at least after the first brutal hill today, I stayed high for miles before descending into Flanders.






They make no fuss about borders these days. I remember the time when an old gent in a smart uniform would lift his hat and raise the red and white barrier to let you into Belgium. No more.






This road and homes on the left are in Belgium. The homes on the right, in France. The white car is in both countries. Imagine entering another country every time you left the house- I'd bloody love that.






I'd planned a route to include this old railway line that goes on for miles, but after 62 miles was just too knackered to enjoy it.





Reached my B&B, a Phillipine themed joint in terrific eccentric Belgian style.






Room with hot tub. Wasn't expecting that! Very welcome.






Finally a beer and traditional Belgian grub in nearby Staden in the sun- lovely. Netherlands tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2019)

Ah, frieten mayonnaise  Oh, so lekker...


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jun 2019)

17 miles for me. Gorgeous wall to wall sunshine, not even a cloud in the sky. There was a lovely breeze as well. Bliss.


----------



## gavgav (27 Jun 2019)

A day off work, in advance of heading off on my Cricket Club Tour, to Cornwall, tomorrow. Busy sorting stuff out this morning and doing jobs, but got out for a short ride, this afternoon.

Nice pleasantly warm and sunny day, certainly not a heatwave here though, and quite a strong breeze, which made it tough going at times.

Headed through Meole, underpass still closed from post flooding mud, Nobold, Radbrook, Copthorne and Gains Park, up to Shelton.

It’s 5 years, tomorrow, that my Mum passed away and so I continued up to the Severn Hospice, where she spent her last hours, for a momentary pause.

Continued down the cycle paths and came across the only numpty of the ride, who had parked his Daihatsu dodgem completely in the cycle path, by the small housing development that is being built. Not only that, but as I approached, he proceeded to open the passenger door of his car, from the outside I hasten to add, directly into the only way I could get passed, in the footpath. I glared at him and he said “oops sorry” 

I headed down through The Quarry, where the tents were being finished off, ready for the Food Festival, that’s happening this weekend. Busy in The quarry, with people enjoying the sunshine.

I was then able to follow the Towpath, as the River Severn, despite still looking Brown and Swollen, is finally back in its banks.

I paused at the weir, to enjoy watching the white water crashing down off it.





Pressed on to Castlefields, down the cycle paths to Meole again and back home.

14.1 miles, meaning the total for June is a Rain and Lurgy ruined 77 miles. I had been aiming for 200.


----------



## TeeShot (27 Jun 2019)

I was lucky to be able to get out today and enjoy the glorious weather. I met up with two fellow escapees by the canal in Sale. We were heading for the station cafe in Irlam. Passed United’s training ground at Carrington, before going over the ship canal into Irlam. The station cafe is well worth a visit, filled with memorabilia and information on days gone by. Continuing over the Warburton bridge we rode through the lanes to Arley Hall, which looked fabulous in the warm sunshine. More food and back through Tatton park to home. 49 miles and not a cloud in the sky


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jun 2019)

A steady spin from work on my old Trek. 28 miles with an average of 15.5 mph, back home in time to watch The Lionesses.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2019)

Didn't get out for the ride I intended today but did manage to get a few miles in, firstly test riding the Kingpin again after fitting a new chain (seems to glide along ever so smoothly now) and at last persuading the rear brake to stop the bike without everyone in the street knowing about it.

Later on in the day the folding bike had one of its rare outings to go across town and pick the car up from its service and MOT (had to have a new CV boot). After riding the Kingpin in the morning the folder doesn't half feel twitchy, *edit to add*; and the brakes are pretty feeble too. It doesn't feel terribly fast either but I think it's a bit deceptive as I managed to catch and overtake a couple of cyclists on the way.

Probably about 7 miles for the day


----------



## Butchersbike (27 Jun 2019)

10.6 mile pootle after work. Home to Kyre, Stoke Bliss. Up Stoke Bliss bank to Hanley William and some of the finest views in the three counties looking out over the Shropshire Hills, Clee Hill, Brown Clee, the Brecon Beacons, Black Mountains etc. 862 ft elevation 11.7mph average. Sorry no photos!


----------



## Glow worm (27 Jun 2019)

A ride into the final country of my mini-tour, The Netherlands.

The part of northern Belgium I rode through first today seemed a big market garden area- lots of orchards. Not exactly rural, but not urban either, just lots of houses all over the place. Which makes it difficult when you need to dip behind a hedge for a pee and it's always another bloody garden!

Lots of slightly dull towns like this too.






Finally it got a bit more rural through a lovely forest.






I followed these two couples for a while after the woods. Just ambling along. Great stuff.






Got to a canal where you have to drive your own ferry across. Some kind of wire pulley thing- great fun.






The Dutch border. Yesterday I whinged about the lack of an obvious border on entering Belgium from France. Well, a proper red and white barrier job to mark the frontier on this cycle path. The old boy in the smart uniform to lift the barrier now missing of course.






Found my small hotel at Retranchement and nearby these beauties nesting next to a house.






47 miles today in the Sunshine. just lovely.


----------



## Cavalol (27 Jun 2019)

East Runton to Overstrand and back today, 5.50am.start. Another short one compared to most others, but a good workout and a fantastic ride. Some pushing involved (not allowed to ride bits of it) but the view was stunning anyway. Perhaps next time it'll be in trousers rather than shorts, as got ripped to shreds by golf club and lighthouse. 
The great thing about riding solo is you can just set your own pace and not beat yourself up over times, it's far more enjoyable going slow to take in the scenery in places like this. Got a fairly decent (for me) march on on the road twixt Cromer and East Runton though on the return leg.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jun 2019)

Sunshine, hills & pub lunch.
Perfect day.


----------



## geocycle (28 Jun 2019)

Today’s commute went astray. Lovely views overlooking Lancaster toward the Lakes.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jun 2019)

Lovely warm day with blues skies and sunshine. Time for a ride westward. The wind was from the east so that would be OK for a while. It was all the way out over Acton Green, Bishops Frome and Withington but I did have to get back. I headed south for Mordiford to cross the Wye and continue south to recross at Hoarwithy. The climbs from the Wye valley sheltered me to How Caple and on over to Much Marcle but the land opens up eventually and sometimes the hedges couldn't help. A banana kept the energy up for a while as I rounded the southern end of the Malverns but I was glad to get back in the end. 66 smiles


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Jun 2019)

Nice spin today with the better half from Lynn to Snettisham to see the sea

Cracking day for it and nice to chill out on the beach for a bit.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2487222374/overview


The bikes on Snettisham beach







Even got sand in my shoes


----------



## Shearwater Missile (28 Jun 2019)

As I had`nt been out on the bike since Monday I combined a ride and a trip out with dad (92 last weekend). If I go the short route to his at Elmswell it is only about 6.2 miles, way too short so instead I ventured up to Wickham Skeith via Stowupland and Mendlesham. From Wickham Skeith I then turned left to Finningham and to Bacton and taking the Haughley Road but turning right and down to Wetherden before the slight climb to Elmswell. As I was a bit ahead of time I added a bit on around Elmswell. By the time I arrived at dad`s I had covered 22.5 miles. It was a nice ride, not too many about for a Friday, just saw one buzzard. After spending the day with dad and doing his shopping I was looking forward to the ride home but this time I would take a quicker route as time was marching on and I wanted to be home by 4.30. So after leaving Elmswell I headed straight to Wetherden and the back road to Haughley and rejoining the main road at Tothill. I don`t like Haughley New Street for cycling and past the Travelodge and Ex Little Chef as some of the drivers don`t take prisoners, particularly the massive gravel trucks that use that road. It is bad enough cycling from Tothill, traffic was beginning to build up. I arrived home exactly at 4.30 with a total distance covered of 28.9 miles. The 6 or so miles back was into the easterly headwind but as it was only 10mph I must not complain and as it was blue skies it was almost perfect. Happy days, it`s whats summer is all about !


----------



## Donger (28 Jun 2019)

Gorgeous sunny day, a great ride out to the pub with an old friend and 36.6 more miles done. A great day. Simon turned up at my house riding my old No.3 bike that I'd given him for Christmas and we set off down the lanes (and the canal path) to the beer garden of the Salutation Inn just past Berkeley. A couple of swans flatly refused to budge an inch from their place on the canal path, forcing us to pick our way around them on the outward leg and again on the return leg. Otherwise the ride was gloriously incident-free. Forgot I had my camera with me until we were 9 miles from home. I've always liked this row of houses by one of the duck ponds on the village green in Frampton on Severn ... but there are almost always several cars parked in front of it. Nice to see it without any cars and with the water lilies starting to flower:




The roads were nice and quiet, so I managed to get a shot of Simon on my old bike riding through Saul ( bike still looking in good nick):




A great bimble in glorious weather. Really looking forward to more of the same over the summer.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jun 2019)

Defy had a run out on the frequently ridden route to Arkendale via Nidd this afternoon and down to Staveley so that its rider could take a snack sat on the village bench. Then up to the crossroads east of Farnham where its rider turned it back towards Ripley, so the bike was no doubt surprised as it was steered sharp left at Lingerfield for a less frequently used route to Knaresborough via Scriven. The logic was that it pass 3pm on Fridays when increasing numbers of motorists are in too much hurry occur, so I minimised the amount of major roads used to the minimum and largely downgrade, such as here passing the TdF commentative statues in Knaresborough




and then up the Beryl Burton cycleway. 25.56 miles 1327ft climbed Avg 13.3 mph


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jun 2019)

A nice easy ride today of just 21 sunny miles, from Retranchement Netherlands along the coast to Zoutelande near Vlissingen. 

Lovely easy riding although with my old friend the fierce NE headwind that has been a constant companion since Dieppe on Tuesday. Picturesque here.






I think my Garmin has developed a sense of humour. Riding along the above cycle path, with no turn offs or alternative routes, it suddenly kept making that 'you've cocked up here, turn back now' sound. I mean where else was I supposed to be- in the sea?! I patted it gently and said- very funny, you're a right card, and it calmed down a bit and seemed to say ' had you going there didn't I? ' at least in my head anyway. 
Funny what a few days on the road do to you. 

Then the Breskens to Vlissingen ferry. I switched the bloody thing off by then. 






The Dutch know how to do cycle/ ferry stuff pretty well.






The short ride of 8 miles or so from Vlissingen to my destination for the night, Zoutelande is wonderful. The cycle path takes you through dunes, forest and past cafes for cyclists. I think I am in heaven.






My wife has come over to meet me here and we arrived at about the same time at our hotel. Spending a couple of days here in seriously lovely Zoutelande before I head off riding to the Hook on Monday, for the night boat back to Harwich and the prospect of those wonderful crazy British drivers again I've missed so much!


----------



## Stonechat (29 Jun 2019)

A bit late but Wednesday’s ride
Unusually for me took on the cycling club’S London Sightseer Sportive 

_This started from Hampton Hill_ so A 9 or so mile ride over there.

I had 4 sides of closely printed navigation instructions, and a gpx file.
Even on the way over my Garmin 820 started playing up. Did not bode well
I found navigation initially to be tricky but doable, lots of early narrow track by or near the river.
The slight errors cost time and by the first checkpoint I was somewhat behind.
Iran was Hammersmith and second was Notting Hill.

When I could get the Garmin to work it was a great help

Eventually through Kensington Gardens and Hyde Park. 
Came out eventually at Buck Palace and down the Mall.
Through Admiralty Arch to Trafalgar Sq.
On foot eventually figured out where I needed to go
Up the Strand and Past St Paul’s
The city was a total nightmare.
Of course with the tall buildings, gps was off beam, and I struggled to fin the right road, round I cicles and back and forth

When through eventually past Tower Bridge and St Katherine’s Dock.
Up the river and another bit of difficult navigation, the path / track seemed to be missing, but found my way through to and round Shadwell basin
Eventually picked up Limehouse Cut, a canal

Was supposed to be on this for 2km, so having done much more winged my way by my own route to Olympic Park.
On arrival at the Velopark cafe, ther was no one to stamp my card, realised I was an hour out of time

Decided to bale out at this point.

Caught the Overground train from Stratford to Richmond and cycled back from there.

I did approx 56 miles and unknown speed
Part of the route that I managed to get from Garmin is herehttps://www.strava.com/activities/2482422823


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jun 2019)

I’m back in Devon for a few days, staying in Newton Ferrers. The first 2 days were rides in 40mph wind.

It’s only a 12 mile loop through lovely lumpy countryside, with views of the sea and the river Yealm.

Today it was hot and sweaty, could have done with a cooling breeze!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jun 2019)

A couple of rides yesterday.

*The first* was a utility ride to run an errand on behalf of @gavgav. The knockabout bike was more convenient to use so I grabbed that and headed over then , job done, made the ride into a longer loop out to Condover and over Lyth Hill on the way back.

11 miles at 13.1 mph average in some quite warm and sunny conditions.

*The second *ride was an evening one taking the Raleigh for a climb up onto the Long Mynd to enjoy the warmth. At the start there wasn't a lot of traffic but people seemed to be in a rush to get wherever they were going (the pub probably) making me glad when I got onto the quieter lanes.

By the time I got to Leebotwood the traffic had quietened down a lot so on the short stretch of the A49 that I needed to use only a couple of vehicles passed me. The climbing starts here and to begin with it was quite pleasant just winding my way up the hill. A stop for a photo and a drink though gave a first taste of what was to come as I got bothered by a few flies. The higher up the climb I got there more there were and by the steepest section at High Park I had a fair cloud buzzing round me. It was a good incentive not to stop and I may well have set a personal record getting up the climb.

Thankfully, after the cattle grid the gradient eases off and I could get enough speed up to leave the flies behind and find a spot to stop for a drink in peace. The scenery looks great in the evening light and crossing the hill from this side I had the place almost to myself until the summit.

Having taken photos at the top I headed down via Boiling Well and the Burway. There were a few more people over this side who had driven up to enjoy the evening views and a couple of cyclists winding their way up the Burway.

Back down in the valley I had a good run back along the lanes and decided to extend the ride a little through Acton Burnell and Pitchford. I had a bit of a tailwind in places but it seemed to fail me just where I'd expected it to be bestin the last few miles which was a shame.

32.6 miles, also at 13.1 mph average which is pretty quick for me on this route.






The hills look nice in the evening sun.





View from the top of the High Park climb.





Looking towards Wales from the summit (Pole Bank).





At Pole Bank.





On my way down the Burway. A few other people are enjoying being up here on a warm evening too.





There goes the sun.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2019)

A short one for me as it looked like the heavens were going to open at any minute. Of course now I am back the sun is shining.  a 12 mile bimble for me. I was bored.so was glad to just get out even for just an hour.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Jun 2019)

Steve E was in the Green for a meet this time. John G and Margaret PR were at the Pot when we rolled up. Newent got the nod so chats flowed as we took to our standard lanes. Steve had to get back so turned at Birtsmorton while we 3 continued on by Hethelpit X. We dodged around Upleadon to enter Newent the back way.
The cafe was excellent as usual and with the world put to rights we rode through Dymock woods for Ryton and Bromsberrow. Thence it was back to the Castlemorton lanes. M said her byes at Welland Stone. John and I rode the final miles to part at Guarlford where the heat of the day was building uncomfortably. Nice social one today. 54 smiles


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Jun 2019)

Friday after work ride. I'd been at a training course in Glasgow mid week so unable to ride. And that's all I wanted to do. Clipped in on the drive way and set off south west on a clockwise loop. No water stops. No pee stops. No ice cream or cake stops. All give ways clear, no traffic stops. Sorry but no photo stops. Arrived home again and unclipped. 41.35 miles non-stop @ 15.8 mph. 685m up and down. The map -


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jun 2019)

Scorchio today, wasn't it?

Actually no - not when I set off anyway. I was in shorts and a short sleeved top, but stopped within a quarter mile of home to put my arm warmers on. I'd actually only taken them in case my delicate skin needed additional protection from the rays of the sun, but I'm glad I had them with me. It was very grey first thing here, although the sun was clearly trying to burn through.

Anyhow, wrapped up and down the hill to Barwick Road, then the drop down to Cock Beck and the long straight drag up the hill to Scholes, which also helped warm me up. A bit more up from the Coronation Tree, then the long steady descent through Barwick and back down to cross Cock Beck again, before the climb up Cattle Lane and the general lumpiness to Aberford.
As I exited Abeford unde rthe A1(M) bridge, the sun finally started to show through and the temperature started to build. Up the hill to Lotherton Gates, then the twisty descent of the B1217 to the Crooked Billet pub.
Just after there a sharp right and up the hill into Saxton, before a wiggle through the village and out on Headwell Lane.
A short sprint along London Road and left into Barkston Ash, before the long straight of Common Lane towards Church Fenton.

Over the railway bridge and through the village, before another right onto Bracken Hill Lane to start the loop around the airfield. At this point a large tractor and trailer caught up with me, so I pulled in to let him through as it's mainly single track along here.
I took advantage of the stop to remove my arm warmers (it really was Scorchio now) and take a pic:




Back on the bike and out into the countryside, then over the East Coast mainline and down into Ryther, where another left saw me head through Ozendyke to Ulleskelf, where I stopped for a snack and some more pics:













Really funny light here - not full blown sunshine, but hazy and it was blooming warm!

Back on the bike, and completed the loop back into Church Fenton then reversed my route to Saxton, heading out of there on Coldhill Lane (which certainly didn't live up to it's name today!), before dropping onto Copley Lane for the steady run to Lotherton Gates.
Down the hill to Aberford and then a straight forward reverse of my earlier out bound route before hitting local roads up to home.

*31.50 miles* (50.69 km) in a steady *2h 33m* at an average of *12.5 mph* with *1,394 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *19.7°C*, although it felt a lot warmer in the sun and the Garmin gives a max temperature of 26.0°C.

Happy enough with that and it's another point in the Half Century Challenge. Not quite as many cyclists out today as you might have expected given the weather, but still a few making the most of the sunshine.
Now to rehydrate. 

And to end, the map:


----------



## Cavalol (29 Jun 2019)

Bit of a 'moment' with Strava, early yesterday. Fixed itself now (didn't seem to have recorded second leg of journey, but has done now), so...

First part, relatively easy East Runton to just past Sheringham. Nothing too exciting, roads were quiet and wind behind me, lovely job. Planned to sort of ride past Sheringham, then turn right somewhere and come back along the coast or cliffs. In the end, was only maybe 1/2 mile or so out of the village, spotted an accessible gate (with no 'no public right of way' signs) so went through it, over a farm track, cross the (steam and diesel) railway line, through the golf club and on to the coastal path.





































After that (re-started Strava as thought it was playing up) it was Sheringham, Beeston Regis, Cromer and back to East Runton. Absolute belter of a ride, hard work due to hills, steps and very fine sand. Had I been riding where I shouldn't across one of the hills I might have fallen off as the front wheel slipped in said fine sand. But I wasn't riding where I shouldn't, of course, so that never happened. Especially somewhere near that photograph above. Honest, officer.






















Back from our week in that lovely part of the world, today. Roll on the next time we visit.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2019)

Free day so decided to go do some square grabbing and try out a new cafe.

60 miles to the cafe (The Forge in Cranford) and it doesn't open till 10am. I normally plan my timing at 15mph so left the house at 06:15 with the aim to hit the cafe at 10:15

Being a mindful person I smothered myself in sunscreen and yep, first two hours was in fog! Being a glasses wearer, riding in fog is a right pain, constantly have to wipe them, but eventually the fog lifted and the sun came out.

Mile 25ish and I'm riding into Harringworth and there are free parking signs up, a fella doing a bbq and some sign about the Flying Scotsman. Found out when I got home it was going over the viaduct at 10am. It's worth riding out this way just for the viaduct, beats the pants of that Settle one 

Out of Harringworth and onto the first proper climb of the day, 210 foot over 0.6 miles. a bit lumpier than I normally do.

Skirt around Corby and after grabbing a few squares got to the cafe just before 10am, it was open and cooking.

Really friendly staff and brilliant service, latte (very hot) and a cracking sausage sandwich later and I'm heading to Little Addington for the awkward square grab of the day. It looked like there were a couple of public footpaths into it and that was it, but when I got there, there was a new industrial estate, rode straight in and out for the square 

Into Wellingborough and all the square grabbing is done for the day, do I catch the train or ride back to Leicester? Sod it, ride it.

Nearing the A14 I hear this voice say morning as two riders go by. I was doing 19mph and they went off so quick I might as well have been sat at the side of the road 

Had to stop for temporary lights at some roadworks and I realise how hot it as got. Get into Leicester only a mile or so from home and stop at a garage for some water. Bought a 1.5 litre bottle and refilled both my bottles. By the time I got home I had half a bottle left 

108 miles by the time I'm done with over 5,000 foot of climbing at a very pleasing 16.5mph average, got in the car later and it said 34 degrees. No wonder I drank that water so quickly.

Cracking ride and a cracking cafe, will definitely use it again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2489686460


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Bit of a 'moment' with Strava, early yesterday. Fixed itself now (didn't seem to have recorded second leg of journey, but has done now), so...
> 
> First part, relatively easy East Runton to just past Sheringham. Nothing too exciting, roads were quiet and wind behind me, lovely job. Planned to sort of ride past Sheringham, then turn right somewhere and come back along the coast or cliffs. In the end, was only maybe 1/2 mile or so out of the village, spotted an accessible gate (with no 'no public right of way' signs) so went through it, over a farm track, cross the (steam and diesel) railway line, through the golf club and on to the coastal path.
> 
> ...



Never knew Beaumanor Hall was a listening station during the war, I've ridden passed that loads of times


----------



## colly (29 Jun 2019)

A fixed wheel early ish spin out this morning. It was warm and chilly and humid all at the same time. Just a tee shirt and shorts was ok.

I didn't go far, just around local lanes. 

14+ miles and about 850 ft of upwardness

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36567547


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jun 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Never knew Beaumanor Hall was a listening station during the war, I've ridden passed that loads of times


The site of the defence sixth form college was a raf signals training centre from 1945 until the late 60s the officers quarters were at Garrets Hay the big house at the church turning


----------



## Mike_P (29 Jun 2019)

With the heat there was no way I was going to literally start off with forcing the Defy up Cornwall Road on the UCI course so a looping route initially to gain the requisite elevation and which still used a length of Cornwall Road albeit a less steep section and which is not part of the UCI circuit




Through the Pine Woods on the climb of Harlow Moor Road and coasted down to Pannal.




On the climb out of the village the twin sets of traffic lights co-operated nicely for once and Drury Lane, signposted as 12% was done in a new PR. Then to Wetherby via Kirkby Overblow and Sicklinghall – thought briefly of stopping by the river in Wetherby but quickly decided that would most likely be packed today so headed immediately north out of the town and spotted a conveniently sited bench with litter bin for a snack break. Resumed by cycling up the A168, close to the A59 junction gypsies had tied up a number of horses by the roadside; one sadly had died.




Continued beyond the Arkendale turning for once towards Boroughbridge and along the bypass, still the A168, to the Roecliffe turning. The road to Bishop Monkton was indicated as closed for a cycle race, checked with a marshall that it was okay to continue; I did not encounter any race cyclists . The ride was painful however as something flew straight into my lip – ouch. Another snack break was taken in Bishop Monkton with a delightfully sited bench serving the purposes.




West out of the village on Moor Road was unpleasant as the sun bore down with no trees providing any cool breaks but nevertheless the mile long undulating upwards ride was completed in another PR.




Across the A61 and through Markington for the twin climbs of Hobb Green Hill and, after a short sharp decent, Drovers Hill. The former was heavy on the sunrays, the latter less so and incredibly 20 seconds knocked off my previous best time.




There was a bustle of activity adjacent the Bishop Thornton Cricket Ground – a batsman had obviously hit a six and a number of fielders instead of dozing in the outfield were searching the adjacent field for the ball. Down to Ripley and along the Greenway; the crossing of the A61 changing just as I reached it for cycles to cross. Suburban Harrogate was also full of hot streets with little shading and I was quickly in the shower once home.
44.79 miles 2126 ft climbed Avg 13.3 MPH


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jun 2019)

I fancied an Audax on my tourer today. I also fancied ice cold water so I put my bottles in the fridge last night. Good to have a change of routine sometimes...Well maybe not. Rode off this morning for the start, 35km down the road. AND FORGOT MY BLINKIN’ BOTTLES! Not an option considering today’s forecast. Turned around for home and managed to add 15km to my day which wasn’t a good start (not included in the route below) Made the start line but 45 minutes late so I was chasing the others. Thankfully caught the group by the first control for some company.

There we go. We learn best by our mistakes.


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> The site of the defence sixth form college was a raf signals training centre from 1945 until the late 60s the officers quarters were at Garrets Hay the big house at the church turning



Remember Garrets Hay well.When I was about 6 or 7we quite often went by bus to Woodhouse ,dad would always point out the sentry outside the gates.

There was a man who lived a few doors down from us who worked at Beaumanor Hall we never new exactly what his role was It was some time after the war did we learn of the role Beaumanor played during the war.

It is now owned by Leicestershire Council I have attended several training courses there.also cycle rallies.
It is a quite impressive building.

It also hosted weekend cycle rallies Handy for me as ilived in Loughborough at the time and rode with the Loughborough section of the C T C. sadly I understand no longer functioning.Not sure if the hall is still a cycle rally site.


----------



## MrBeanz (30 Jun 2019)

40 miles at 17.8 MPH average speed. Wore my Fat Bastard jersey today just in case. But I actually felt pretty good, got in some good efforts, and did OK!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2019)

Today I finally completed a ride I had planned months ago to increase my Veloviewer square by 1 to 34*34 . The ride took in the suburbs of Nottingham and Derby so lots of Urban roads which is the main reason I'd been putting it off . Out the door at 0700 Heading to Nottingham via Cropston ,Barrow ,Sutton Bonnington and Kegworth . Into Long Eaton around the backs streets grabbing vv squares then onto Chilwell and over the A52 at Bramcote and into some nice lanes heading for Derby . Into Ockbrook home of @lane I believe didn't see anyone waiting with a cup of coffee so carried on to Derby . Had plotted the route down some nice cyclepaths down by the river and past Pride Park . Took the cloud trail back to Tonge then over some hills to home . 76 miles in the bag at 15.5mph the urban riding and cyclepaths had slowed me down but considering the amount of urban roads I enjoyed the ride weather was a lot cooler than yesterday so much more comfortable than yesterday


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I also fancied ice cold water so I put my bottles in the fridge last night. Good to have a change of routine sometimes...Well maybe not. Rode off this morning for the start, 35km down the road. AND FORGOT MY BLINKIN’ BOTTLES!


I did that once so I make sure that I don't do it again! I have got into the habit of putting an empty bottle next to my bike after putting the full ones in the fridge. When I get the bike out the next day, the empty bottle reminds me to go to the fridge for the others.

When on my bike I carry my stuff in a small backpack. For yesterday's HOT sunny ride I had frozen a 500 mL bottle of water and carried that for a mid-ride top-up. By the time I came to use it, the ice had melted but the water was still nice and cold.


----------



## Donger (30 Jun 2019)

It was mercifully cooler today than yesterday, but still nice, fine weather. Great for our club ride out to a coffee stop at Thistledown Farm (between Nympsfield and Forest Green). Some lovely scenic cycling between Coaley and Uley before the monster climb (about 1.5 miles of 8-12%) up Crawley Hill. That nearly did for me today, but I just about made it up in one go. Very glad to get to the coffee stop. On the way back we hung a left to follow the edge of the valley instead of descending all the way into Nailsworth and hitting the main road. Arrived home with a scabby knee after starting my ride with a slow motion flop at the traffic lights when my chain jammed unexpectedly. Not my finest moment on a bike, but always happy to entertain other road users. A few of us stopped off for a pint in the beer garden of the Barn Owl on the Kingsway estate at the end, watching people being hurled around on the funfair. A nice end to another enjoyable ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Jun 2019)

A shorter ride today, time limited again.

So, a variation on a local route that's been done goodness knows how many times before.
Coal Road and Skeltons Lane, a sprint along the A58 and the Whin Moor Lane to Shadwell. At this point I seemed to have had the wind in my face all ride, despite several changes of direction.
In fact it was one of those odd weather days - a stiff, swirling breeze, but the second you found shelter from it the temperature and humidity shot up.
Anyway, once in Shadwell the twisty but quick descent of Main Street, before the stiff little climb back up to the A58.
Across there and onto Carr Lane for the mainly downhill run into Thorner. I say mainly downhill, but that sharp climb up through the S-bends keeps your legs engaged.
Into the village and out again on Milner Lane for the inevitable climb up the hill and then along between the hedges, still getting buffeted by that breeze.
After much huffing and puffing, I'd finally found my rhythm, so decided to loop round via Rigton Green and the deserted Bramham Lane. I noticed a noise coming from the bike on here, so when I climbed back up onto Holme Farm Lane, I stopped for a couple of pics and to check the bike over:














Unable to find any fault with the bike, I got on my way but the noise was still present. 
Anyway, back along Milner Lane, down the hill into Thorner and I stopped again by the Mexborough Arms to investigate some more.
The spoke reflector on the rear wheel had come slightly loose, so I refitted it and that seemed to sort things, but during the climb up Carr Lane the noise reappeared (and the reflector was now securely in place) so goodness knows.
After Carr Lane it was another sprint along the A58, up Coal Road and then local roads down to home, without further incident other than being unable to use the bike lanes at the traffic calming chicanes due to cars being parked in them...

*15.8 miles* (25.42 km) in *1h 23m* at an average of *11.4 mph* with just *652ft* climbed.

The sun came out as I got home and it was simply too hot to do anything with the bike, so I thought I'd check it over later after it cooled down a bit. However the wind has now picked up to the point I daren't risk putting the bike on the stand in the garden (it's already blown next doors umbrella over), so I'll look it over one night this week after work and give the drivetrain a full mickle.

For some reason, the ride isn't showing in Garmin Connect on the PC although it is there on the version on my phone, so I guess today is just one of those days. 

And to end, the map:


----------



## theloafer (30 Jun 2019)

over slept so planned 70 mile was cancelled lol (think karon was glad) so just a short trip to barny for coffee and a pork sandwich...... then on to eppleby café for coffee and cake ....then back to aycliffe and a pint in the navy club :-) 44miles just to get karon ready for the darlo 70 next sunday  https://www.strava.com/activities/2492


----------



## Glow worm (30 Jun 2019)

Still enjoying my stopover in Zoutelande, south- west Netherlands (about 8 miles west of Vlissingen) on my slow meander from Dieppe to the Hook. My wife has joined me here for the weekend and we've been enjoying the beach and the lovely town here.

Today a 5 miler through the woods and around the town. This is the beach here. The sea is a lovely temperature too. Spent much of yesterday in it.






Near the woods a field of what we think are delphiniums.






And the award for the most Dutch photo goes to....
(my wife with her hire bike- a sturdy Gazelle)






Tomorrow we head our separate ways and I ride the 60 miles towards the Hook to reluctantly catch tomorrow night's Harwich ferry.

I could happily stay here forever to be honest!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2019)

My nostalgic ride didn't go according to plan today!
It started off well enough when I started to remove some bikes in order to get my Holdsworth Record out .
The tyres were flat, so I pumped them up . If anything was going to disrupt my ride I would have thought it that my 70's tyres would have given way .
I set off. My legs seem very weak as I struggled to get going in the lower chainring. I hadn't noticed it being that bad before.
I got going and set off in the usual direction for Lacock. At Lackham I felt the saddle slip downwards! I assumed that the clamp had slipped and the nose had dropped. I reached down to pull the front back up and found that the front of the saddle came sway in my hand ! 
Oops! 
I wasn't going to let a little thing like that stop me. The rest of the leather saddle was still secured at the back and was resting on the frame at the front, a bit like a hammock . It didn't feel uncomfortable. It was just a lot lower than normal. I pressed on to Reybridge where I normally stop to have a look at what is going on in the river . 
I continued my ride over to my brother's at Lacock, sitting as far back in the saddle as I could .
I completed my ride home sitting low on the frame with my legs bent, it felt like I was riding a kiddies bike !
I have removed the saddle. My 50 year old Brooks is now a Snub Nosed version. I'm not sure if it is beyond repair! I will have a think .


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (30 Jun 2019)

The e-bike needs new brake pads so I decided to dust off the Tricross and go for a spin. Hadn't realised I've not been out on it since Aug 17! Asked advice on here about any checks I should do and after putting air in the tyres and tightening the back brake - off I toddled! Not a nice day, windy and overcast with heavy showers but I set off in what turned out to be a break in the miserableness. Just a short, mainly flat route to check the bike out but it felt like a sports car compared to the family hatchback that is the e-bike. So responsive, so light, such a grinnable experience when you're zimming along on the flat (albeit with a tail wind). A few little things, a rubbing front mech, slight creak from the bottom bracket but the only real negative was the woeful performance of cantilever rim brakes when you've got used to hydraulic brakes.










Well pleased with that.






My Tricross in all it's simplicity


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

Oh, dear: I finally manage an imperial century and completely forget to post about it for over a week...






So there I was in a small village in the middle of south Germany looking at a map, and getting excited enough to startle the locals. I am easily amused (I studied Geography, for goodness sake) but there was a good reason for this: really.

Forum members with long memories and an improbably high boredom threshold may remember one new years resolution to ride an imperial century: 100 miles, which translates into metric as 161 kilometres. I hadn’t been getting very far with this: admittedly this year had involved job hunting, exams, and an annoyingly long bout of flu, but on the other hand, it’s been a resolution for five years now.






A previous ride to Tübingen had been a confidence boost because we’d broken the 100km barrier without collapsing, so I hatched a new plan. While on holiday I could ride to Tübingen again, then follow up the gently sloping valley until the next town of Rottenburg, and possibly go and see what was on the other side. Then I’d try a full century a week after.

I completely failed to pack my bag the evening before the ride and as a result ended up wandering about at 5am looking for bottles, maps, food and other bits and pieces. Despite this I managed to leave the house early enough to reach Tübingen (50k / 31 miles) before any self-respecting student had got up, and a good hour before expected.






Rottenburg is about ten kilometres beyond Tübingen and I’d last cycled there a decade earlier. Most people would use a GPS navigator at this point, but being a Luddite I dug a map out of my bag instead. Unfortunately the map in question turned out to be of Freiburg, meaning the map for Tübingen which I had carefully laid on the table last night, was in fact still on the table in our apartment.

This is why you shouldn’t pack at 5am.

Fortunately the valley between Tübingen and Rottenburg is wide and flat, so much so that it’s possible to see Rottenburg in the distance from the edge of Tübingen, so I figured I couldn’t miss it.






Rottenburg started with a rather down at heel industrial estate, but after a while I landed in the old walled city, which had the sort of buildings that would be famous in any other country. Even better I was feeling pretty fit, and the church clock said it was still only eleven in the morning, the time I planned to reach Tübingen. Confidence stirred. So did dormant memories of beautiful rocky gorges and empty cycleways beyond Rottenburg. So what if I was only 60k into a 160k trip and hadn’t got a map. I could do this. Sure I could.






I left the old city, completely missed the turning and came to an abrupt halt in a loading bay for a textile factory.

I couldn’t turn around now, I’d have to admit I’d cycled into a factory and given up. A few hundred metres back towards Rottenburg, I found a lamppost with a sign pointing along the valley and followed same.

I decided I’d just go to the first village. Then I could turn around and come back, no problem. Except that in the first village there was a sign to the next village. And it was only 3 to 5 km away. And then there would be another sign to the next village… you get the idea.

This is how I ended up looking at a map, and finding that Eyach, the village I’d marked as the turning point for an imperial century was three easy kilometres away.
Those 3 kilometres turned into a few more on the main valley road while I skirted a golf club. This is in fact the only vaguely heavily used road I had to follow for the entire route so I probably shouldn’t complain.

Still did though.

After a fast descent a sign directed me onto a cycleway, which then became another factory, then a piece of overgrown singletrack. I was about to give up when suddenly I was back on a road, and there was a descent, and the station at Eyach.






Immediate thought was “I’ve made it”.

Shortly followed by: “I need to get all the way back now”

Fortunately it was mostly downhill. And there was very nearly a tailwind. This was nearly my undoing: I got too excited that I could go fast and nearly clobbered myself climbing the last two hills to our village.






Where the map of Tübingen was still on the table where I’d left it.

Still. 102 miles / 165km is a century. Even if I did it by accident


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jun 2019)

Once back from Devon I went out for a quick spin around to Haslingfield.

Though I’d only done 7 miles I stopped for a coffee 





The Lime trees are hiding the church....





I then went up Chapel Hill for the first time in ages, then up old Wimpole Hill. I rode the next mile or so with a fella I’d caught at the top of the hill.

Home via Bourn and Toft.

22 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2492714928


----------



## Old jon (30 Jun 2019)

With yesterday being so warm, a cooler start to this morning really did tell me to go out and ride. So I chose the bike with the gears and rode away, a little later than originally planned. Maybe optimistically would be a better word than originally . . .

In the Graun yesterday was an article about Leeds’ official red light district. I did know about it but had forgotten until the article reminded me. So, as usual, I rode through it this morning. Well, one bit of Holbeck anyway, dunno where the (in) famous bit is. Aim for Crown Point Road, and the bridge at the other end of it. Pass the bus station, turn right and it is mostly gentle uphill to the clock at Oakwood. A following wind seemed to be helping the pedalling. Ride up the A 58, cross the Ring Road and soon after turn right onto Red Hall Lane. Then Skeltons Lane and a left onto Thorner Lane, down Sandhills and into the village. At this point the way out is yet another lane, I chose Carr Lane this morning, which leads back to the A 58. Cross that, down the dip and the Main Street in Shadwell seems to rise almost all the way to Slaid Hill.

Turn right at the lights there and ride to Wike, crossing Wike Ridge on the way. I like this road, so continued along it passing at least two golf courses, one Scout Camp, probably more than one farm and a few houses just to fill the gaps. Then East Keswick appears in front.



From this side it is an uphill village, the final climb out towards the A 659 is quite a heave. But worth it ‘cos after the right turn it is a mostly swift ride down to and through Collingham, and back to the A 58. There are other options but there was some live music to listen to this afternoon. One of the reasons I rarely ride on a Sunday. So yet another right turn to point the bike towards home. For all that I ride it often, there is always something new to see. One odd sight was a bloke sweeping something from the road and onto his ( ? ) driveway, just before the lights at Bardsey / East Rigton. No, I did not try to climb Rigton Bank this time. Further on, after the climb at Scarcroft, I passed the junction with Carr Lane, that I had used earlier and shortly after that saw Red Hall Lane again. Which is good, after this home is downhill. Well, that is what I tell myself. Back over the river, the last few miles to the street, 32 miles and a conundrum. My Garthing, an Edge 25, about as complicated as I want, told me 1683 feet of up but the website said 448 metres. 448 times 3.2808 is 1470. Ah well, it matters little. I enjoyed the ride, must have done, it left me smiling.

Ooops, I didn't notice the spot.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, dear: I finally manage an imperial century and completely forget to post about it for over a week...
> 
> View attachment 473344
> 
> ...


Well done that man


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jun 2019)

Out earlyish this morning for a poodle with the better half around Wicken fen,partly to check out potential fruit foraging later.

Nice temps and mostly quiet although was a bit of farm transport about(and one has to say couteous to a fault).

https://www.strava.com/activities/2491847975

Just a few pics


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Jun 2019)

Steve E had a spare moment so Mrs 26 and I met up with him. Easy ride to Upton with a beer stop on the way back at Hanley Swan. Amazingly little traffic about on such a lovely evening. 15 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Jun 2019)

I decided it was too hot for me yesterday when the car was telling me it was 29c outside so waited until this morning when it was much cooler but windy. Just a variation on a wander around local lanes, I went into Whixall and straight on past Alkington before turning back over the canal towards Fenns Wood and Fenns Bank along the only lovely smooth tarmac lane that Shropshire council seem to have missed in their mission to surface dress all the lovely, smooth lanes meaning they are no longer smooth.Back over the canal and crossed the lane I was originally on to go to Hollinswood, Lower Houses, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Highfields, Horton and back home. It was still warm but a bit breezy, lots of cyclists out today including some group rides, a family with one child on a bike, one in the trailer being towed by dad and a labrador running alongside, two chaps on a tandem and a couple of groups with children.21 miles , average speed 16.3mph.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jun 2019)

Cooler so no excuse today - that Cornwall Road climb




Become pretty obvious it was windy (20 mph westerly according to Garmin) so initially tried to cut out the worse of the wind and at the same time avoid TTLs - I ended up in a business park trying to find a way though it but failed, so back in the queue for a set of TTLs. Eventually passed through Beckwithshaw and headed for Norwood, the head wind meant my slowest time up Norwood Lane was easily worsened; reaching the false flat the speed tumbled and the descent down from Little Armscliffe never maxed out the cranks, so decided to use the narrow Watsons Lane which was less exposed. Northbound was a case of coping with the cross wind and as I passed the Sun Inn a Morris Minor pulled in.




East on Penny Pot Lane was somewhat different with the tail wind




It did not last as the road changes from a ENE direction to ESE and a cross tail wind evolved. 16.71 miles 974ft climbed Avg 11.3 MPH


----------



## DCLane (30 Jun 2019)

Simple one; accompanying my 14yo on a 40 mile training ride to then up/down Holme Moss. However a headwind out turned into a strong headwind up t'Moss.

It's bad enough chasing a child who's quicker than you. But having to cope with a gale that reduced the last 1/4 mile of the hill to 5mph was nasty: https://www.strava.com/activities/2492812087


----------



## MrBeanz (30 Jun 2019)

Nice easy 25 miles with Gina on the roadies. Getting warm over here!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2019)

Congrats to @Andy in Germany for your first imperial 100, a real achievement on that heavy bike ! 

Today, well, yesterday now, Sunday, was my first leisure ride in over two months.
Work has been hectic, my daily 5 mile flat commute was the only rides I could squeeze in.
I put up the ride on the Glasgow Belles page, but there was no takers, so I took the opportunity to do a wee bit of exploring on my own.
@Yellow Saddle look where I've been, see you there next week 
Setting off in the warm drizzle I got across town to join the cycle path to the Erskine bridge.
The plan was to see if I could find the Mar Hall hotel without needing to cross a busy roundabout, to find the path to Boden Boo (a beach on the river Clyde) without using the signposted path that is very rough, also to visit the Erskine garden centre to buy some seeds.
By the time I got to the Exhibition Centre ( my work  you can't escape it as most cycle routes pass that way) the wind had fairly picked up, not a day to cross bridges on a bike, but, hey ho, I'm not turning back now.
Along the route, I saw a vast batch of nettles, so I stopped at he pound shop in Clydebank to pick up some gardening gloves and a roll of bin bags.
It's to make organic fertilizer.
Believe it or not, I exhausted all nettles in my vicinity, can't see any on my normal commute either.
The Erskine bridge was hard work with the wind, but at least it had stopped raining.
I found what I was looking for, plus the beginning of another cycle route to the Kilkpartick hills, that looks promising for another trip.
Extravagantly, I've spent £10 in seeds at he garden centre, it is a pricy one!
Picked the nettles on my way back, got home at 35 miles, weather beaten but victorious 
Some pictures for you:




Mar Hall hotel and golf course .... posh!











Views from the golf course.





Collected a big bag of nettles, panniers really are the best thing!


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2019)

Set out at 6.00 am for a 14 mile commute, managed 1/2 mile before puncturing. Ahh well, turn round, home, have a cuppa, drive to work. I tried


----------



## Stonechat (1 Jul 2019)

Yesterday clubride to Henley

There were 6 of us.
We went via Windsor and Warren Row. The outward journey was more against the wind
Temperature was pleasant for cycling, the heat of day before had gone.
Our stop was a Toad Hall Garden Centre of the road to Marlow

We chatted and emerged suitably refreshed

Returned via Twyford and Drift Road.

As my Garmin 820 packed up I was using brand new Garmin 1030
I need to do a little more setting up, I had not got the pause when stopped set yesterdat, though Garmin and Strava will compensate for this
Need to set up data screens better

49.66 miles @ 15.4 mph ave moving speed
1391 feet vlimbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/2493161238


----------



## Denis99 (1 Jul 2019)

Nice day down The Mumbles today, decided to take some black & white images for a change.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

Denis99 said:


> Nice day down The Mumbles today, decided to take some black & white images for a change.



I like the B&W images, I should try working in black and white more. 

Nice bike too...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2019)

Just a wee one this afternoon. Standard lanes around the north of the Hills. At Coddington Cross I decided to vary things so I went by Pegs Farm to turn left and climb over Wellington Heath. That seemed to go quite well. Down through Eastnor I decided another change would be good so I took the climb to White Leaved Oak from Bromsberrow. Again the climbing went quite well. The drop away from Gullet Quarry provided great views and a pleasant freewheel. Just the usual run back for me although the headwind on the Guarlford Road was pretty strong. 39 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (1 Jul 2019)

a collection of things to do in Glasgow today.
Picked something up first thing on my hybrid. Back home , changed bike and put shorts on since it was warming up a bit.
Haircut, lunch with my daughter , a quick visit to some friends , then home.
Felt great.


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jul 2019)

Out for my usual Monday morning ride on a slightly different route, started towards The Moat Shed but turned for Northwood just before I got there and headed to Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Foxholes then over The Lowe towards Wem turning before I got to the school to head over the railway crossing to Aston and onto Barkers Green. Back towards Wem turning for Tilley, Ruewood, Nonely, which was hard work going into the wind, through Loppington to English Frankton, round Colemere where I was glad not to meet the large tractor that had been down there knocking branches off trees, into Lyneal, Northwood and back home. It was quite chilly today in the wind and no sun, looks like that's the heatwave over here. 23.8 miles, average speed 15.6mph and even managed to get a QOM on Strava although it was a bit disappointing to find only 2 women had been down that segment.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jul 2019)

A bit windy but a lovely afternoon for a spin after work. Out on the Tricross from work, 34.9 miles with an average of 15.2mph. Met a lovely older gentleman on the Sustrans cycle route at Naburn, following some I’ll health he bought a bike and has been riding the same Sustrans route from Selby, about 22 miles, pretty much everyday since 1998!
We spoke for about 20 mins, when I left he said if you see me again stop and chat, I certainly will.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2019)

Denis99 said:


> Nice day down The Mumbles today, decided to take some black & white images for a change.
> 
> View attachment 473460
> View attachment 473461
> ...




Love the black and white pictures


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jul 2019)

On the Scott.
A loop north of Tavistock via Iron Railings Cross and Brentor Church, 




then down and around Burn Lane, then left onto Mary Tavy road.




Through Mary Tavy, past the church whereupon NCN27 deteriorates to walking only almost all the way to Peter Tavy. 











River Tavy.

Swoop back down to the old Tate & Lyle factory on the A386, then 27 again into Tavistock. Along the Viaduct Walk NCN270, down through Monksmead, and return through the centre of town.
16.82 miles, avg 9.2mph, 1270ft elevation gain. Hot!


----------



## Old jon (2 Jul 2019)

Another bright morning, maybe warmer also. Time to take the fixed for another ride, so aim for the flatter bits around here. That is the bottom right hand quadrant of the local map more or less, mind, if you travel further east things become even flatter. Just too far to ride today.

Away through Holbeck, busy place today with street lighting being attended to, and out of there for a wind assisted ride through Hunslet on the way to climb to John o’ Gaunts. It does not seem to be much of a climb, near the top the modern map has a spot height of 67 metres, say 220 feet, and an old map gives a height of 90 feet at the junction of Water Lane and Globe Road, roughly where Hardinges Tower Works used to stand. Anyway, the climb feels to be more than that. But once at the top there is a descent to enjoy, so all is well. Straight on goes to Castleford.

There are more appealing rides, turning left through Woodlesford is one of them. At the bottom of the hill, past the railway station, turn left to head towards Swillington. Once across the canal and river the road tends upwards again, and indeed does this all the way until Garforth is in sight. There is a satisfying drop to the roundabout followed by the rise around the northern edge of the town, crossing another railway line on the way. Staying on the A 642, out of town to where a huge roundabout straddles the M 1 and its assorted slip roads. Today, rather than use the B 1217 to Lotherton I pedalled almost all the weary way around this roundabout to take the road towards Peckfield Bar, just to turn left towards Micklefield.



Turn left, this was once approximately the A 1. The next junction, turn right towards the gates at Lotherton Hall, yup, a mile away from that roundabout I had recently crossed. Left when the gates are reached, there was a group of riders mostly entering the gates as I did this. One or two missed the turning, which is just about blind from that direction. At the other end of Lotherton Lane, in Aberford, another bunch of cyclists were just turning northwards. So did I, they went straight on and I turned left to ride the ups and downs on the way to Barwick. The ups and downs continue after the village and all the way through Scholes to the A 64. No drama here, ride along to Thorner Lane, then Skeltons Lane, which felt uphill today, and Red Hall Lane to the Wetherby Road.

Down that hill, turn right. On the pavement, walking towards me, but as I later realised towards the bus stop, was a mother and child. The mother had one of those startling haircuts, I noticed. Ride on, past the park gates and towards the lights at the Oakwood Clock. And there the two of them were again. They either caught a bus or walked rather briskly. Backwards. Ah well, down the various roads leading towards the bottom of Eastgate. Most of the roadworks here seem to have finished, and what appears to be an obstacle course has been left for cyclists to play on. Yep, it’s a cycle lane. It is fun, especially when the three ginormous plant pots are strategically placed it the middle of it. Both ends are indefinite, I think maybe you devise your own entrance and exit points. I certainly did, I was going home, the last few streets across the river and up the last climb on Dewsbury Road. Along the street to the house I call home. Thirty miles, and a grin. What a good ride.

The map


----------



## Glow worm (2 Jul 2019)

I left Zoutelande (NL) yesterday to do the 62 miles to the Harwich ferry at Hook of Holland.

This ride takes you along 3 major sluices on which roads (and of course fantastic cycle paths) have been built. Riding across these amazing structures really does bring it home just how vulnerable the Netherlands is to the sea. Mind you these things look pretty robust.











These are popular routes. I was lucky yesterday, the wind wasn't too bad, but it must be impossible in a gale.











I had all day as was aiming for the night ferry so savoured every mile at a nice easy pace.






After the Maaslius ferry, it was the final 8 or so mile slog into the wind to the Hook.










I had to do a double take here as I'm sure Harwich is further than that!






The boat.






Found a nice sunny bar on the main square at the Hook and met a few locals who were great fun.

First on the ferry and first off this morning with a lovely chap who had just completed a six thousand km ride around Europe. Impressive.

The last sixty miles from Harwich to home were a bit of a slog to be honest, throw the lousy British drivers into the mix and I was ready for home by the end of it. Back now, mini tour sadly over but I've loved every minute.

Now, where to next year? (Reaches for map of Europe!)


----------



## Slow But Determined (2 Jul 2019)

The road bike was left at home today and the "beater bike" was selected for an easy ride. Made my way to Wrexham but decided to go via back roads I had not previously been on. A bit of an adventure, one particular road half way down became very agricultural!
Contrastingly the very next back lane (which I doubt sees more than ten cars a day) had been recently resurfaced with tremendously smooth tarmac and was a joy to cycle.
Went into some outlying Wrexham villages and found the Nant Mill Country park, looked lovely so have earmarked a day to go back in the car with Mrs. Slow.
On the way back found a nice roadside cafe where a sausage batch and a mug of coffee was consumed. (Special mention to the well mannered and pleasant girl who was serving)
A nice relaxing day that not even the headwind on the way home could spoil.
46 leisurely miles, no rush, no killing myself chasing speed, just proper cycling.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Jul 2019)

I got an unexpected ride in today as we were going out but changed our plans. So I went out on my Brettenham, route only this time aimed with a camera.
I get quite envious of some of the pictures that are posted on this forum. Sadly I can`t conjour up reservoirs, mountain passes, sunsets over water etc etc but thought that I`d just share a few pictures on my route today. Mainly country lanes that are pretty quiet and fairly flat, just a few slopes. All bar one driver were good to me. The one you ask ? Yes, the one. I was coming towards a left hand bend and knew that a car was behind me. To my utter amazement he decided to overtake on the bend. I could`nt see what was coming, neither could he and did`nt as he had to stop on the wrong side of the road as a car was approaching. Silly beggar ! He pulled in and stayed behind for all of about 10 secs and I was taking a primary position by then to stop him overtaking as another bend was coming up, it did`nt stop him as he overtook right on the bend. I must have been doing something right as he gave me a middle finger salute ! What had I don`t wrong, other than being a cyclist wearing lycra ? Perhaps he was showing off to his female passenger.
Other than that I had a good ride, also taking in an extra 3 mile loop past Brettenham Hall school and left towards Hitcham and left again on Dale Road and on to Buxhall.
Is it me or does it get harder starting off again after stopping ( for the photo shots) ? Try as I might I can`t emulate the speeds I was doing a couple of years ago where I would easily averaged 18.5 mph and on good days over 19mph. Perhaps it is age (61 soon) yet I still feel that I am putting in the effort. It does`nt really matter but just wondered why. Does anyone else experience this ?
The ride ended up at 26.1 at 17.9mph average, good conditions. 19 degrees, 7mph wind from the north and mainly cloudy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2019)

Just an easy one using the knockabout bike today; into town, through the Quarry then out of town along the old canal path heading for Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham and Cross Houses where I extended it a bit heading through Cound Stank towards Pitchford and back via Cantlop, Condover and Lyth Hill.

It's still a little cool for July but fairly nice out, especially when the sun broke through.

At Meole Brace I met a group of riders all in the same kit who asked directions into the town centre (easy one that, just follow the road directly opposite where we were) then asked about getting to Whitchurch (a bit harder as the most direct route isn't the one I'd recommend). When I left them their support vehicle had caught up and they were having a conflab.

Riding through the Quarry was as pleasant as ever. The final packing up is being done after the food festival at the weekend, then there were a fair few pedestrians to negotiate. The canal path was dry and dusty today, then the lane to Upton Magna was fairly quiet but the one the other side of the village was busier as the school run kicked off.

I ha a fairly good tailwind on the way to Cross Houses then a very good one on the short main road section and the lane to Cound Stank. It couldn't last though and the last few miles were going to be into the wind so I opted for the climb over Lyth Hill so as not to have to face the traffic as well as the wind.

23.4 miles at 12.8 mph average.





Sabrina passes the old brewery on one of her tours.





Last time I was here with the bike the path was unrideable due to being chest-deep in water.





Overlooking the Severn from the old Atcham Bridge


----------



## colly (2 Jul 2019)

Grandson's school sports day today. I couldn't miss that now could I ? I had to be there for 1pm for a 1.30 start.

From my place by the direct route its about 17 miles to Featherstone (or Purston Jaglin if you want to put on airs) but I had plenty of time and it was a beautiful morning so I set off around 10am and opted for fixed wheel and a route that took me east from Leeds out through Garforth, Aberford and Towton and on through Ullskelf and Cawood. Passing en route, Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen.
I seemed to be making light work of it as I headed south through Wistow and into Selby. I stopped here for a drink and to check time and decided to plow on south to Snaith and turn right and west eventually.
It's about 7 or 8 miles down to Snaith and I began to feel the effects of a strong cross headwind. The forecast was for a 5mph easterly. It was in fact a 20mph block westerly.
At Snaith I got held up by a traffic accident. At the small roundabout in the town a woman had been knocked over in the road. It is pitiful to see such a sight. Poor woman laying there not moving. I could have squeezed through but while people were milling round and trying to help I deemed it best not to. To be honest it didn't look good and a little later I saw the Yorkshire Air Ambulance heading in the direction of Snaith.
Eventually the traffic was waved around and I made it to Pollington where I headed due west into the wind.
The next 14 miles were a slog. It was flat fortunately but it was also exposed and there was little or no shelter. Speed and time wise it didn't seem to make a lot of difference but effort wise it certainly did. I got to Featherstone in time at around 1.15pm despite the delay.

All in it was 48.3 miles with a nominal 1250ft of upwards. 16mph average. (not that I was counting like)

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36722324



Sports day races:
Grandson Joshua came last in the egg and spoon race and a creditable 3rd place in a straighforward running race. He is now a bronze medalist.


----------



## gavgav (2 Jul 2019)

Originally I had today booked as Annual Leave, to get over the excesses of my cricket club tour, to Cornwall, at the weekend, but I had to cancel that due to a course I’m on. However, part of the agreement was that, when I got back from Birmingham, I could finish for the day. I was back at 14:30 and so what else to do on a nice afternoon, other than get my challenge ride in for July?!

It was a bit blustery, when I set off, but from a mostly Northerly direction, meaning it would be behind me for a good proportion of the first half of the ride.

I fancied some hills today, and so went for probably the hardest ride that the Carbon will cope with, beginning by heading to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. The lanes are quite sandy and gravelly, from the recent heavy rains and so care was needed on corners. I then began the climbing up Kenley Bank and was playing roulette with a chap in a small white van who kept passing me and then pulling in at houses, only to then pass me again. I realised, at the top of the bank, when I passed him as he got out of the van, that he was the paper delivery “boy” (probably in his 70’s!)

The section from Kenley, to Church Preen and then Gretton, was mostly fabulous, due to the tailwind and a downhill trend, meaning I was cruising along nicely. I then got to Cardington and the hard climb up to Enchmarsh, before the exhilarating descent down the corkscrew, which was unobstructed today and meant I could get along nicely, hitting my top speed for the day of 30.7 mph.

I turned towards the North, but the wind seemed to have dropped a bit and so I still made good progress to Longnor, but had a moment crossing one of the fords along there, which only has a small amount of water in it, but the slick tyres still struggled and I felt the back end go, but managed to keep it upright 

The lane to Ryton was still flooded completely across the road, which shows how wet it’s been recently, even with the most recent heat, but it was fairly shallow in the middle and so no issues getting through.

Next was Ryton and Dorrington, where there were streams of traffic along the A49, from both directions, and so I walked the bike along to the pedestrian crossing and pressed the button to enable me to get across.

I followed the lanes past my old primary school and then back around to Stapleton, where I called on Dad for an hour. When I set back out I could feel that wind had picked up again and that made it a hard slog back through Condover, along Lyons Lane and then home via Betton Abbots.

33.98 miles at 12.2mph avg, which I’m happy with on a route that has 1879 ft of climbing.


----------



## derrick (3 Jul 2019)

Last night the other half and myself went for a quick loop. 24 miles to the pub, She is riding pretty strong at the moment, averaging 18mph over 24 miles. We had made arangements to have a drink with our very own iron man, She did it in Frankfurt on Sunday, A great aceivment,She has been riding with us this year to get her bike miles up.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2498733137


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

This is yesterday's ride. A new month, and a perfect day; challenge season is here again!

The plan for yesterday is here, aiclockwise in the lower loop, clockwise in the upper:










Because I needed to be back mid afternoon I started as early as I possibly could without digging out my lights - 4:45am. This turned out to be perfect. after the first section up the A38 I reached the lanes heading north-east across Worcestershire when there was still next to nothing about. Just the skylarks, and the sweetest air imaginable. I had an objective to visit an ancient monument in Redditch, and to get there my route took me through the centre of the town. That was OK, but things became dramatically better on the way out as I found myself on a car-free bus superhighway (also open to bikes). Nothing comes entirely without price; there was a clear expecation on the part of the few pedestrians about that they didn't need to look to see what was coming, and the lack of heavy traffic meant the surface was noticeably rougher than I'd usually expect. The route took me past the target of Moons Moat:






Shortly afterwards, at Coughton Ford, I met a young lady cyclist whose route coincided with mine for the next few miles, and we chatted about such things as being a very slow cyclist, swimming the length of Coniston Water (not me ) and a shared affection for the Lench Hills, north of Evesham.

Turning eastwards I took the chance to revisit Exhall, a valuable prize in the A-Z Towns and Villages challenge, and also stopped to photgraph a couple of postboxes. One of which I've posted, contrarily, in the _Your bike and a thatch_ thread.

Just south of Droitwich I successfully negotiated a threatening-looking road closure, then made for the river crossing at Holt Fleet. I always enjoy the drama of the crossing itself, but the unavoidable A-roads either side I find increasingly hostile. Maybe it's a contrast with the blissful hours earlier in the day.

I've always found that things improve dramatically south of Worcester on the quiet side of the river, and that hasn't changed. The customary water stop at Upton, then a meander through the Castlemorton lanes and back to Gloucester via Pendock.

I won't be able to do this for ever, and it's good to hit days which are as perfect as this - 127.64 miles during which exertion was generally kept to a minimum.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Jul 2019)

Another 17 miles for me. Not much to report. Lots of farmers on tractors, cutting grass, turning it to dry it, or Baling it ready to put it Into the barns for the winter. They might even get a second cut in before the Summers out.

Gorgeous day here. Really sunny and warm.


----------



## Denis99 (3 Jul 2019)

Another nice day in sunny South Wales.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Jul 2019)

Just a familiar short run through the city to Glasgow Green.

But there was a bit of a difference on the way home.



I was picking up a bike for our grandson


----------



## Poacher (3 Jul 2019)

Wonderful day for a leisurely ride in the Vale of Belvoir. First I had to get there; about 5km of urban riding to get to and cross the Ladybay bridge in West Bridgford, enlivened by trying and failing to avoid a carpet of broken glass apparently deliberately spread across the cycle track. A brief respite along the towpath of the Grantham Canal before the shared use path alongside the busy A52 towards Radcliffe. Two Iceland lorry drivers decided the layby wasn't sufficient for their needs, and had parked on and almost completely blocked the path. I regret to inform you, dear reader, that I used some extremely offensive language to one of them. To his credit, he seemed genuinely apologetic - when he saw me getting my camera out - so I decided in a moment of unwonted generosity not to report him and his colleague.
It was sheer bliss to leave this busy dual carriageway and take a minor road towards Cotgrave, and even better to leave this in favour of the canal towpath. Riding along with nary a care in the world, I was stopped in my tracks by a wondrously fresh and sweet aroma. I knew damn well it wasn't me; turned out to be a mass of blossom on a wild rose.




A little further on was this spectacularly coloured leaf. A common enough plant, but beautiful in its own right.




I followed the towpath under the A46, on past Cropwell Bishop, leaving it at Oddhouse Farm to visit the Colston Bassett dairy for a gradely wedge of their superb blue stilton. 535gm for £7.10, and worth every penny!




Then onwards to Harby, noting this obstruction in a small stream on the way. Could this be a Belvoir dam?




Past Harby, took a very minor road to Dove Cottage, but resisted the lure of coffee and cake. Unusually, no other cyclists were there.On through Plungar, Granby, Barnstone and Langar, heading for Bingham. Just past the Tithby lane junction, wheat harvesting was in full swing. Two Buzzards, one being half-heartedly pestered by a Sparrowhawk, were circling over the harvest field, probably on the look-out for rabbits or other potential prey being flushed by the harvester. 




Along the verge were several drifts of distinctively pink Yarrow, the kind of thing that costs wodgy dosh in garden centres. I could tell you precisely where these were, but I'd have to Achillea.




After a brief shopping trip to Bingham's fairly recently opened Lidl to grab a couple of _pasteis natas_, on the A6097 towards Gunthorpe and Lowdham, conscious of some very patient HGV drivers, and pulling in where possible to allow them to pass safely, hopefully building up some good karma in the process for other cyclists as well as me. I was hoping to get off the A612 at Bulcote and enjoy a traffic-free ride across Burton Meadows, but harvest brings danger for big people as well as little animals. As I read this sign, a tractor & trailer came along, and I'm very glad I didn't ride past, claiming as a cyclist, not a pedestrian, it didn't apply to me.




Oh well, retrace route to Burton Joyce. Silver linings and all that, I had a Co-op 50p off creamcakes voucher and used it. Like I need more calories and cholesterol. Good job the Altura pack has a zipped extension option, but I still had to transfer the camera and glasses case to bulging back pockets in my shirt. Seeking quieter roads again, I took the diversion to Stoke Bardolph. Two Lapwings were flying around and calling repeatedly, but I never got a pic of either. Instead, here's an obligatory bucolic shot of the Trent, with sheep on the left and cattle on the right.




And here's a totally gratuitous shot of swans enjoying the presumably luxurious weed growth in the outflow from the sewage farm.




No computer on this bike, but my little Recta map rolling device comes out at about 65km, which seems about right.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jul 2019)

Quite a good turn out at the Pot. Jules H, me, Margaret PR a returning from sojourns abroad Pete M and a guest appearance from Sara P. We took the northerly route to Drakes Broughton to head through Bishampton. Sara peeled off at Pinvin and Margaret at Bishampton. We three took a different to usual run on lanes I haven't ridden for a very long time. New tarmac for the other two. We paused at Shell to examine the ford before rejoining our usual route at Bradley Green. Pete was gasping for a cuppa but only 2 miles left. Mandy at the fishing lakes cafe sorted us some super refreshments before we began our run back. We took a fairly standard run south to Drakes Broughton where the southerly return was favoured. Lovely ride out in easy countryside and in perfect weather. 71 smiles


----------



## Adamskirover (3 Jul 2019)

20 miles for me today. The Ribble Valley looking at its best.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jul 2019)

A beautiful late afternoon so I extended my home commute, loads of cyclists on the road this evening, 28 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## delb0y (3 Jul 2019)

Lovely 16 mile bimble this evening. It's so nice to cycle on a still evening - makes the entire ride pleasant. Anyway, this one was notable for being like a Rolling Stone's lyric - I was "looking for my connection". Didn't find it, but I did find a derelict farm house about a mile down an off-road track and now I've looked on the map I reckon I can scoot around the edge of a field adjoining that farm and join up with another off-road track that I also explored this evening. Once I've joined the two it'll make a lovely off-road section in the middle of a local loop. Will try the connection again this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Mr Celine (3 Jul 2019)

A lovely evening if a tad windy. Lots of farmers out making hay while the sun shone. I stopped for a photo when a view south towards the Cheviot and the border opened up. 
While faffing around trying to prop the bike up against the stiff breeze I suddenly got the feeling I was being watched.






What's more they were getting curious and wandering over towards me. BTW @Pat "5mph" there are enough nettles between me and the fence to fill both your panniers.

Today's map-






30.75 miles @ 14.7mph, 693m upwards.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jul 2019)

15.32 miles this evening; initially bemused by a strange knocking noise from the cranks which turned out to be the cadence senor having moved slightly and hitting a bottle holder. West into the sun along Penny Pot, north across the A59 at Dangerous Corner and then east along Menwith Hill Road passing the main entrance to RAF Menwth Hill; aka Gun Run on Strava due to the normal presence of police equipped with guns - not evident this evening and a new PR




Descended down to Hampsthwaite, not as chilly as last time I did it, and then up Rowden Lane in another new PR. Not the easiest climb to get a decent photo of given its twists and turns in its 4/5th mile length and variable gradients - the foot of the climb is the steepest bit up to 11.4%




Back to Penny Pot and I realised the bit blocked off for road works had had its fencing partly removed so for the first time in ages no use of the pavement was necessary; just a wary eye on the open trench down the middle of the road. 877ft climbed - avg 12.4 mph.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jul 2019)

Lovely day, very hot - will try for a metric half!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jul 2019)

A little errand today, actually I've been out every day for little errands in the last few days, but nothing of note to write about. It's such a lovely day I took a slightly longer route to take some photos. Just 8.62 miles to Didcot and back via East Hagbourne.

There’s some nice gaffs in East Hagbourne.












In the summer the folks of East Hagbourne have these themed mannequins dotted around various properties in the village, this year it’s Film and Television I rather liked this one of E.T. on an old shopper bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2019)

A rubbish ride today. I only managed 10 miles as my granddaughter needed a taxi (me) .

After I got home strava showed that I had done a massive 0.1 miles before it stopped. 

Tomorrow is another day I suppose.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2019)

Another new month comes round and this time I wanted to get my challenge ride in promptly so set out early yesterday to rack up some miles.

My metric 200 in May went quite well up 'til about 90 miles when tiredness and hills lost a lot off the average speed. I thought I'd like to see what I could do over that route without the extra quarter century at the end so brought out the Galaxy (which has been a bit neglected of late) and set off to Condover, Exfords Green, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, and Melverley.

It takes a little while to get used to this bike after an absence but once back into it I love the way it handles and how it eats up the miles. The handling got tested between Plealey and Pontesbury when I needed to jink round a vehicle coming out of a driveway (try looking *both *ways). Apart from that it was a pretty quiet and pleasant run though Melvereley and on to Maesbrook where I deviated slightly from the planned route and took a left onto the main road for a short stretch before turning towards Waen Wen rather than taking the little lane that cuts the corner. It's a bit further but smoother and faster.

I spotted a Jay along the next lane (haven't seen one for ages) and at the B4396 crossing found that road was closed (looks like resurfacing), which was pushing traffic onto the lane I was about to take. My first food stop was taken in a gateway near Morton Common and it had warmed up enough to convert the trousers to shorts. Checking the map while here I found I'd managed to miss the junction I'd intended to take so as to try an alternative route to Ball and the Maesbury Road. That meant a short backtrack which turned out to be worth it as it was nice down here.

Having passed through Oswestry I was forced to stop at Gobowen as the level crossing was against me. Leaving the town I got my first taste of a tailwind for the day which was quite welcome but didn't last for long as I turned east again. Somewhere near Crickett a mink darted across the road in front of me - another creature I haven't seen for a while and one I'd rather not see as they are non-native and damaging to the local wildlife. I was getting on quite well so didn't stop at Ellesmere but carried on through Coptiveney and Welshampton then had my elevenses stop overlooking the canal at Hampton Bank.

Northwood was next where I got held up at traffic lights which took their time changing, then I turned off towards Whixall where I was overtaken at a photo stop by a guy on a recumbent trike.

At Prees I found another level crossing was against me and it stayed closed for a full five minutes while the single railcar arrived at a very leisurely pace and stopped to pick up passengers. Moving on again, after having been on the flat for a while the climb out of Prees is a bit of an effort. The descent to Higher Heath is worthwhile though. A gentler climb to Ightfield follows where I turned and would have the light wind helping me for most of the rest of the trip. I got some reasonable speed up on the way through Calverhall and Longslow to Longford where a peacock strolled across my path. I'd have taken a photo but he wandered off before I could get the camera out.

Market Drayton was as potholed and rough to ride through as usual. I see that a few of the worst holes on the way to the golf club have been painted round but no sign of anything actually being done about them. I stopped near Sutton for my lunch break but immediately got surrounded by flies so had to move to a gateway away from the trees a little further down the road.

With the tailwind and some fairly flat riding I made good progress over the next section to High Ercall (somewhere else that needs some urgent road resurfacing) but after a drink stop the legs weren't very keen to get moving again so I was glad that it wasn't too far to home now.

The gentle descent into Atcham was good for getting some speed up but I couldn't keep that pace up to Crosshouses and Berrington. At Condover I had a bit of a moment when a Land Rover Discovery coming the other way swung across onto my side of the road just in front of me. The driver wanted to park up right outside the school and rather than waiting for me to pass I was expected to move out of her way. Not amused by that.

Thankfully there was no further incident for the remaining distance and I got home tired but content with my quickest imperial century of the year in the bag.

102.1 miles at 14.4 mph moving average and a maximum speed of 30.7mph. Approx 8 hours 40 minutes with the stops included.





Excellent conditions for a long ride as I set out today.





Being watched while I get my bearings.





Getting held up at Gobowen.






Elevenses stop at Hampton Bank.





At Dobson's Bridge.





Market Drayton.





Lunch stop on the way to Stoke Heath. The crop is some variety of elephant grass that is being grown as biofuel.





On the old bridge at Atcham.





Cronkhill looking good in the sunshine.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jul 2019)

A solo ride in the sun today as I wasn’t at work.

Out through the Gransdens, gardens looking pretty. Then down the A1198 and old Wimpole hill. I came up it on Sunday, not been down it for ages.

Orwell next






Between Orwell and Barrington.....






Fresh surface dressing..... it wasn’t too deep though.

Barrington church-






Up Barrington hill and a stop at the Moringa Tree for a coffee.

Home under blue skies





Much needed.

32 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2503383604


----------



## Old jon (4 Jul 2019)

The weather is really being kind to us just lately, it seems a shame not to be out there enjoying it, if it is at all possible. We did other things yesterday, today it is time to ride a bike.

In particular, ride the geared bike today. The thing I laughingly call my mind sometimes has odd ideas, today it thought of the title for the video before the route had been decided upon. Different routes can be done that still include the title, but there ain’t many. I treat the half demolished depths of Holbeck as a bit of a warmup ride, persuades the legs to pedal, so around there and out towards Crown Point Road and across the river. All the way to the clock at Oakwood, where the lights were red and I noticed I was exactly five road miles from home. The things you see when waiting . . .

Away from that and eventually across the Ring Road on the A 58 and heading towards Whin Moor Lane, a left turn that leads to Shadwell. This was quiet, as usual, but the breeze was errr, noticeable. The road is a bit exposed. When Main Street was reached I almost automatically turned left but today the intention was the other direction, which was remembered just in time. The road twists and turns downhill, crosses a stream I cannot find a name for ( maybe Brandon Drain? ) and then climbs up to the A 58 that I had recently left. Cross this, and ride along Carr Lane, which is where the video starts.



The last bit of the video is on Milner Lane, a few hundred yards before that awkward little climb to the junction with one end of one of the Thorner Lanes around here. Turn right. I always think of this as a road along a ridge, but it isn’t. There is a good view overlooking Wharfedale and the other side looks across farmer’s fields. The road passes Hetchell Woods, there is a right turn along here and it is a bit unsighted. Yes, I could see the enormous farm tractor pulling a trailer, that was on the road to the right. The van coming away from East Rigton was not so easily seen until it was right there. Everyone knew what they were doing though. That said, the tractor did a U turn. Glad I noticed that, I was ready when it lumbered past me. This road leads to Bramham, there had been vague thoughts of maybe riding to Clifford and Boston Spa. Nope, West Woods Road is really well surfaced and even the upward bits are quick, so I went that way to the roundabout outside Wetherby.

Standard way home really. Through Collingham, hmm. You know how some places are faster in one direction? Collingham is faster in both directions. Honest! Down past Bardsey and start the up through Scarcroft. A few female blackbirds were looking very unusual in the sunlight, riding up this bit. The sun was shining through their feathers, making them look almost red, at times like oversized robins. Reach the top, what is the polite collective noun for dog walkers? A whole lot of them had just crossed the road. Glad they did that before I reached them. Some distance further on I turned left onto Coal Road, just for a change. Right onto Red Hall Lane and then left again back onto the A 58 for the descent to that end of Roundhay Park, and the further downhill to recross the River Aire on the same bridge I used earlier. A short distance to home now, the Garthing told me 32.32 miles when I reached there, which gave me a grin.

Snail trail


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jul 2019)

So, that metric half...done! Bog standard NCN27 right the way down to Plymouth Rowing Club just past Laira railway depot, and return.
















Happenings of note: many suicidal squirrels.
Lots of cyclists, including a large school group, nice to see.
The 5 miles climbing back up grom Plymbridge station to the top car park at Clearbrook is always hard, mostly a shallow gradient- it was a railway, after all - the final ramp is a bit of a killer to finish it. Got there, got back on the track, passed some ponies, then realised I'd just felt the rear rim ground out. Found a sunny spot a few yards on and flipped the bike to change tubes. My £3 from Newquay Morrison's toolkit got its first proper use. The tyre levers did NOT snap - bonus!




Not the worst place for a P Fairy visit...

Nothing in the tyre. Suspect that the large amount of woodland debris caused a pinch flat. I didn't have the 700x25s beyond 70psi.
New tube fitted and home without further issue.
34.3 miles (55.2km), 10.6mph avg, 2366 ft of climbing.


----------



## geocycle (4 Jul 2019)

Three counties ride taking in Lancashire, Yorkshire and Cumbria today. Up through Ingleton to Dentdale and then Barbondale. Also three viaducts, first at Ingleton, second Ribbleshead and the third Dent.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2019)

I'm off on my holidays on Sat for 2 weeks in Cornwall so time to get this month's imperial ton was going to be limited . I did do an imperial ton in Cornwall last year but didn't fancy doing one again as the constant climbing takes its toll on the legs . By spending time gardening last night it freed up this morning so out the door at 5.15 . Heading out to the Vale of Belvior to fill in some gaps on my Veloviewer map .A few dead end trips down to the river Trent in Shelford then a lovely ride alongside the river . Struggled to cross the main rd at Gunthorpe bridge must had waited for 5 mins before a car turned right allowed me across .A few more miles to Newark before heading back to the cafe I'd past at 0800 for 0930 opening . Rolled into the Car park to find it closed  I got the time correct but not the day . 10 minutes sat on the picnic tables trying to decided whether to head for another cafe or just press on and do the last 32 miles . Felt ok so pressed on for home . The one problem heading for the flatlands of the vale is you have to climb out of it . Took the steady climb from Hickling Pastures to Nether Broughton ,which then left one short climb out of Old Dalby . Hit this steep ramp with 90 miles in the legs into a headwind it wasnt pretty but got up it .From here it's mostly downhill to home . Home at 12.00 just as it's getting properly hot 105.3 miles in the bag in 6.40 so another month ticked off so I can relax this month . This is my first solo ton for over a year and found it tough going needed @Supersuperleeds wheel to follow for a rest  it was a lot windy than expected and a headwind coming home was hard work


----------



## pjd57 (4 Jul 2019)

a trip we've been planning for a while.
Opted for the train from Glasgow to Stirling .
Then cycle path to Dunblane and on to quiet local roads to Aberfeldy.
Weather wasn't great for the last hour , bit of rain , but a nasty wind in the glens. Flat felt like uphill.

But we got here.
Just need to decide on route home on Saturday.
Train for part of it or cycle all the way ?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jul 2019)

What a bloody lovely day! So nice I went out for another ride on the Madone, I thought I’d try and blag another letter for the ABC towns and villages thread. 

Had some cheese and toast to fuel the ride, filled my water bottles with water and ice and set off. 

Crivens it was hot today, but little wind and mostly flat out to Grove, West Hannay, Kingston Bagpuiz, Newbridge, Brigthampton and my Prize, Yelfordat just over 21 miles. 

Not far away was the refreshment Mecca of Aston Pottery tea rooms, a quick stop for a coconut and apricot tart, and pot of earl grey tea. Whilst there I plotted a route home on the mobile device, took some photos an set off back via Buckland and Steventon. 

A mostly flat route and mainly quiet lanes, but also some shocking road surfaces, especially from West Hannay to Steventon, a real bastard of a road that. Otherwise a lovely afternoon out on the bike. 45.10 miles plus the 8.62 I did this morning, not a day.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> What a bloody lovely day! So nice I went out for another ride on the Madone, I thought I’d try and blag another letter for the ABC towns and villages thread.
> 
> Had some cheese and toast to fuel the ride, filled my water bottles with water and ice and set off.
> 
> ...


Have an extra Like for the use of the word '_Crivens_'.

_"Nae king, nae quin, we willnae be fooled agin!"_


----------



## Tizme (4 Jul 2019)

People tend to look at me strangely when I say I love getting out on my bike, their view of the roads:





My view of the roads:




It was a ride of 3 parts today, first part from Stogursey to North Petherton on country lanes, unfortunately it would seem many of them are "rat runs" between Taunton and Bridgwater, highlight of this bit was being overtaken by about half a dozen cars, all determined to get passed the "slow" cyclist, only to meet a HUGE tractor and trailer spanning the whole road, hedge to hedge and them all trying to organise the reversing back to a passing place, meanwhile I waited for the tractor to inch passed (on the doorstep of a conveniently placed cottage) and then zoom off, it took about 15 minutes for the first one to catch me up again!
After Petherton it was out on to the canal side and a flat, reasonably surfaced track, having passed the half dozen people sat within 5 paces of the car park I only met 2 other people (both on bikes) until I was almost back in Bridgwater.













One of three Pill Boxes I saw along the way (why Pill boxes on this canal?):




This one was in the bests condition, probably because there was no obvious means of getting inside.
It seems major works are being carried out around the Somerset Bridge area, including to the cycle paths, with no obvious route towards the marina, luckily a chap was cycling home and showed me how to get passed FOUR access points that were all closed and barricaded. I eventually got back to the marina:




The chap fishing (on the right of the photo) is sat with his back resting on the NO FISHING sign.

The last section was the route back to Stogursey, ticking off a few more unridden roads. 33.25 miles, just under 2 hours 40 minutes riding and 1,431 feet of climbing (despite the canal path!). And it was HOT!


----------



## nagden (5 Jul 2019)

Had a great ride today. I did 43k, Nice And easy And felt good. I have the strava app on my phone but only look at It when I get back home. What a surprise. I did 336.2 km in 2:8:14 at an average of 171.4 kph with a max of 305.6 kph. I did not think I felt that good. Has anyone else come across these problems. My segment Stats seemed to be correct.


----------



## C R (5 Jul 2019)

nagden said:


> Had a great ride today. I did 43k, Nice And easy And felt good. I have the strava app on my phone but only look at It when I get back home. What a surprise. I did 336.2 km in 2:8:14 at an average of 171.4 kph with a max of 305.6 kph. I did not think I felt that good. Has anyone else come across these problems. My segment Stats seemed to be correct.


My problem tends to be that I'm slower than I thought I was , I don't use strava, but mapmyride can have similar glitches.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jul 2019)

Went for a little pootle on the Kingpin of Dawes , just to the post office...which was closed, bloody place, they want people to support small shops and they randomly shut the feckin shop even though the website states its open. 

Anyway a nice little ride, bought a Magnum for the Fragrant MrsP, cycled back and got a puncture a couple of hundred feet from home! 

Found the tube massacring culprit, a blumen thorn, had to swap the tube ‘cos the repair glue had gone off. Grrrr. 

A smidge over four miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Jul 2019)

Hills today. Lumps along the Leigh Brook then climb away from Mousehole Bridge followed by 2 climbs to Linley Green. Down (with a nasty up) to Whitborne. Long climb to Clifton on Teme then a nasty up to Three Gates. Soon the tough climb at Kyre. Some ups on the way to Bromyard and more in the Frome valley. Tough climb away from the valley before dropping to Bosbury. Just the final climb left up and over the Wyche Cutting. Hilly, hot and thirsty on this one. 54 smiles and 4,700 feet of up (and down).


----------



## iancity (5 Jul 2019)




----------



## Mike_P (5 Jul 2019)

nagden said:


> Had a great ride today. I did 43k, Nice And easy And felt good. I have the strava app on my phone but only look at It when I get back home. What a surprise. I did 336.2 km in 2:8:14 at an average of 171.4 kph with a max of 305.6 kph. I did not think I felt that good. Has anyone else come across these problems. My segment Stats seemed to be correct.


What does the map look like - suspect the GPS went awry and put you momentarily miles away, you may be able to edit it on the Strava web site.


----------



## nagden (6 Jul 2019)

Mike_P said:


> What does the map look like - suspect the GPS went awry and put you momentarily miles away, you may be able to edit it on the Strava web site.


From memory the map showed a straight line from somewhere on the French atlantic coast passing over my position And ending around Paris. Thanks for the tip about the edit I Will try that next time.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jul 2019)

Another two rides for me today, didn’t have much time, so I thought a quick blast out on the road bike for an hour, up the hills to Cholsey, and back via South Moreton, Aston Upthorpe and East Hagbourne, 15.2 miles in under an hour, not bad for me. 

Once home breakfast for the Fragrant MrsP and me then out on the Brid of Hy to Blewbury post office which was for no apparent reason closed again. Grrr. Another 3.10 miles. 

No photos today didn’t have time, got a couple of maps though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2019)

We live on the edge of the old part of our village, and like a loot of oldish German villages the houses are packed together. Our back balcony is a few metres from another houses back garden and last night Daughter of the House Behind our Apartment (DotHBoA)* was having a party.

From experience a DotHBoA party is loud and lasts for ages, especially as the evening was going to be warm and dry. This is no problem for Beautiful Wife and Kids: they're night owls and Beautiful Daughter could sleep on the roof of a train. I am an introverted morning person.

After a bit of thought about the matter, I realised that there was a simple solution:






I've been wanting to get back to wild camping so this was a good start. Only a couple of k's from the village, in case I got cold/bored. Went to sleep at a respectable hour and was woken by a very annoyed bird at about six. I Trundled back through the woods and arrived refreshed and ready for the day...

*_Really need to work on better anonymised names_.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jul 2019)

nagden said:


> From memory the map showed a straight line from somewhere on the French atlantic coast passing over my position And ending around Paris. Thanks for the tip about the edit I Will try that next time.


If it does it again its probably your phones GPS receiver not being that good- I gave up using my Garmin Edge 500 for Strava for similar problem; where you in a wooded area as that was where my Edge went crazy and placed me some distance from where I was and a crazy speed recorded to connect back to my actual position.


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2019)

A niffty run out this morning, I was intending a longish ride today but not getting up early put paid to that. 
Instead a run around local lanes about 9.30ish.
Was very pleasant but nearly got side swiped by a car. Almost but not quite. No ranting and raving because it was my fault.....Well we all make mistakes.

So it was 15 miles with about 700 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36874229


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jul 2019)

Yesterdays ride:

I couldn't get out during the day so made the most of an evening ride through Condover and Longnor to Cardington then back via Harnage Grange, Cound Moor, Cound, Berrington and back to Condover.

The northerly wind helped shift the knockabout bike along at quite a respectable pace on the way out so it didn't take too long to reach the lanes that I like. At Longnor I found children playing in the road as it was so quiet. I didn't rush _up _the climb to Folly Bank but did enjoy rushing down the other side into Cardington.

Having the northerly wind did mean that the flowing section on the way to Hughley wasn't as quick as usual but still quite good. I'd intended to head for Kenley but changed my mind and took the lane towards Harley instead before doubling back towards Harnage Grange.

After Cound I didn't fancy the hilly lane through Eaton Mascott so took the other route to Berrington. There were lots of people milling about at the village hall which was having a pub night - a lovely evening for it. The social club at Condover was having a busy evening too.

I took to the main road on the way back which was very nice and quiet at this time of the evening, then out of nosiness decided to extend the ride a bit to see what the recent overnight road closures were all about (some nice fresh tarmac at Dobbies Island).

34.1 miles at 13.4 mph average.





View from the old roman road on my way to Folly Bank.





At Cardington.





Looking across to Wenlock Edge as I head for Hughley.





The Wrekin from Wormwood Coppice near Upper Cound.





Looking to the Lawley and Caer Caradoc again on my way back to Condover.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jul 2019)

Pete M, John G, Jules H were at the Pot when Rob A and I rolled up. Newent again but it's a very pleasant outing. Rob turned at Pendock so 4 of us on down through the lanes and around the dodge that takes us the quiet way in to Newent for our traditional cafe stop. 
Our return was traditional too by Dymock Woods and Ryton. John decided to do something unlike him and take the steep lane to White Leaved Oak. We 3 stayed traditional until Hook Bank where we dodged by Brotheridge Green. Soon came the parting of our ways after a lovely social ride. 53 smiles


----------



## Old jon (6 Jul 2019)

Saturday morning, bright with a few clouds and not much breeze at all. Great, let’s go for a ride! The intentions were to go out to Otley, by the main road all the way and to return in a similar way, to keep things simple. Plans often change and this one was no exception.

The whole thing almost never started. The back tyre, on the fixed, was soft. It had lost 1.5 ( one and a half ) bar or so since its last ride. The decision was pretty easy, go for the ride now. Otherwise an hour goes just dealing with the details. Removing the wheel is split chain, undo mudguard then take the wheel out. Not too bad. Replace wheel also adds retension chain, adjust the virtually unused back brake, prat about attempting a better fit for the mudguard plus all those little bits that have been left for a couple of weeks now. Nah, pump it up and ride it. Change the tube by the roadside if it has to be done.

So, through Holbeck to Office Lock, towpath to Viaduct Road, not really looking forward to the climb up Cardigan Road. But!! Cricket is happening, Cardigan Road is full of cars barely moving, but intending to move, to the cricket ground. There is not a lot of room, but I can ride past these less than patient people. Slowed me down a little and peeved quite a few judging by some of the comments I ignored. Turn right at the lights on North Lane and ride past the place we listened to a good band last evening. Left onto the A 660 and pedal up to Lawnswood. The lights at Church Lane were red as I approached, and despite the earlier intention of a simple route, I turned right. Through Adel, cross the dam and eventually turn left onto Arthington Road. Quite a slog up to the end of Kings Road followed by the drop to that end of Bramhope and back on the A 660. Which I stayed on all the way to the lights at the Dyneley Arms, a right turn there and down Pool Bank I rode. Left before the bridge and ride towards Otley.



There should be ruts in the road, made by me, I have ridden this way back from Otley so often. The long slope out cannot really be called a hill but I cannot think of a more appropriate word. On this bike there is no selecting the best gear, so not even that to occupy thoughts. There are good views to the left, an Angus with impressive horns stared at this strange creature on wheels pedalling past the animal’s field. Further up the far side of the valley adds plenty to choose favourite views from. Back to the lights by the former pub, the riding now becomes easy. Downhill past the puritan chapel then the road sort of levels out but still quick. Out of Bramhope towards Golden Acre Park and there is a gentle rise to deal with. One more up and then all the way down to Headingley again, a right turn onto North Lane and down the hill to Kirkstall. Most of the cricket fans seemed to be inside the ground by now, you could guess this with the amount of improvised car parking scattered around the place. Anyway, towpath back to Holbeck and the chug through Hunslet to the final lap home. Sun still shining, and a big smile for twenty nine and a lump miles. Cannot ask for more.

But here is a map of ruts . . .


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jul 2019)

Good forecast for today, so I planned to be up and out early.
You'll appreciate my surprise then on peeking through the curtains to find it raining...check the forecast again, rain due to stop any minute, so the ride survives.

And by the time I was ready to leave it had stopped, and brightened considerably, so I stuck with the mudguardless Pro Carbon and crossed my fingers.
Quite cool to start with but I soon warmed up, then had a nice rest on Coal Road where the traffic detecting traffic lights aren't detecting traffic, again.
Skeltons Lane and the A58, then onto Whin Moor Lane for the almost rural ride to Shadwell.
Up the hill to Slaid Hill lights and decision time - I'd half fancied a ride to Otley when setting off (much like @Old jon above), but decided I really couldn't be a**ed with the traffic on the A660, so took Wyke Ridge Lane and then Tarn Lane to loop back towards Scarcroft.

Down the hill and through the village, then more downhill to Bardsey, where despite it being weeks since the road was stonechipped - sorry, _surface dressed_, there are still a lot of loose chippings and it remains to be white lined too.
Onward to Collingham, with not one but two sets of temporary traffic lights to negotiate. left then right in the village and over the bridge into Linton for the usual ups and downs. Heading towards me through the village were lots of people on MTBs - it turns out today was the Evans Ride It! MTB event from Harewood House. I'd cross paths with them again later on.
Into Wetherby and out again heading north, up the hill through Kirk Deighton and North Deighton with the sun out and the mercury rising now.
Onto Ox Close Lane for a surprisingly quiet run through the countryside heading east. Over a near deserted A168, then a much busier A1(M) and through Cowthorpe.
Beyond the village it was right again at the cross roads to turn due south past Tockwith airfield, over the busy B1224 at Bickerton crossroads and the gentle descent all the way to the Walton turning.
Through the village and heading for Thorp Arch, stopping at All Saints Church on the fringes of the village for a quick snack:







At this point the sun had well and truly gone in, although it was still warm.
Back on the bike, through the village and over the river, the sharp climb into Boston Spa where there was a bit of a traffic jam to get onto Main Street, before heading for Clifford, with the sun now fully back out.
Through there, the descent into Bramham and climb back out, over the A1(M) and the long way round to Thorner via Holme Farm and Milner Lanes - and passing Hetchell Woods lots of MTB-ists were crossing the road from the bridleway up from Wetherby Road to head back out into the greenery.
The drop down into Thorner and back out up Carr Lane, before a scoot along the A58, the climb up Coal Road and then local roads down to home with a short loop round the block to push the mileage on.
*
36.2 miles* (58.25 km) in *2h 55m* at an average of *12.4 mph* with *1,669 ft *climbed and an average temperature of *18.4°C*

Enjoyed that and think I've sorted the annoying noise from the bike out too. Good to get the qualifying ride in nice and early for the Half Century Challenge as I have a couple of busy weekends coming up.
Pretty much ideal cycling weather today too - mainly sunny but not too hot and just a light breeze to keep the edge off.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jul 2019)

A 20 odd mile ride this morning. My Garmin decided to completely malfunction. I may have to plug it into a PC....







Nothing too exciting. This mural was the high point


----------



## pjd57 (6 Jul 2019)

Aberfeldy to Perth train station.
Original plan had been to make it an all day trip back to Glasgow.
But my mates knee was playing up after a couple of long hard rides earlier this week.
So we went looking for NCN 7.
Got a bit lost after Dunkeld. But other than that it was a stunning route.
Not too testing in terms of climbing.
Nice bit of Scotland for cycling


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jul 2019)

Back up Cornwall Road on the Defy this afternoon round the almost 180 degree turn over the narrow bridge at the foot of the climb faster than I have tried before but was still slower up it than the first ride after it had been resurfaced. Took a different route down to Pannal compared to last Saturdays and thereafter any thoughts of a beating last weeks time up Drury lane were quashed by a pair of 4 wheel drives almost stuck trying to get past each other forcing me to a stop. Through Kirkby Overblow and down to Kearby




Then through Netherby, south briefly on the A61, and through Dunkeswick , Weeton and across the A658 into Huby for the gentle climb up towards Almscliffe Crag. Onto North Rigton and descended down to cross the A658 again and then the level crossing over the Leeds to Harrogate railway line, depressingly modernised with lifting barriers controlled from afar.

Again south on the A61 turning off to join the outbound route briefly before heading directly up to Kirkby Overblow. Took the narrow largely single vehicle width Walton Head Lane which I expected would to go down grade, which it did but only after gently rising for two thirds of its length.

North on the A61 across Buttersyke Bar roundabout with the A658 and then along Burn Bridge Road and up Brackenwaite Lane; the flood waters I nearly rode into last time had not fully drained away. 

Down Shaw Lane and then up to Beckwithshaw from where I joined last Sundays route via Norwood and Penny Pot – a full 3+ minutes quicker up the climb given the lack of a 20 mph headwind today but as soon as I hit the descent from alongside Little Armscliffe it became obvious the previously gentle northerly had obviously gathered strength and once again the decent was fully pedalled.
38.17 miles 2760ft climbed 11.6 mph average.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2019)

So there I was, a mile up a rough track on my roadbike looking for a church...




And there it was, Shotwick church tucked away at the edge of the Wirral.




Nothing too impressive from 1500, but the doorway is Norman which makes it a rare find in these parts, hence the Grade I listing i guess.




I like these 'hidden' churches, which seems quite grand for a village of around 10 houses.





Inside was not what i was expecting either, the usual glum gothic interiors of this period, so a nice surprise.




Lovely evening for a pootle home on a tarmac lane after the Shotwick visit, which made a nice change and the wheels are still ok


----------



## MrBeanz (6 Jul 2019)

Short local ride. 13 miles with 2,000 ft of gain up a local mountain road.


93 degrees at 5 miles up the road! So hot even the inside of my ears were sweating ha ha!


----------



## colly (7 Jul 2019)

Another early ride out this morning with the intention of doing maybe 4 hours and 55/60 miles.
I wasn't out quite as early as planned and l had covered around 15 miles as l came into Wetherby via Garforth and Aberford when l thought, as you do sometimes, 'bugger it' and so I turned towards home. After a clamber up Jewitt Lane l made for home via Thorner

Still it was 25 miles or so and about 1300ft.
Fixed wheel

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36916818


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2019)

I plugged my Garmin into my work PC this morning and it’s fixed...

A ride around a sunny South Cambridgeshire with a stop at Waresley for a flat white and a custard tart . A pretty day



























Just over 30 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2511528479


----------



## geocycle (7 Jul 2019)

Early morning ride south today to the lovely Ribble Valley. Forgot that most cafes wouldn’t be open so was desperate for coffee and flapjack. Fortunately the cafe come general store in Chipping also sells newspapers so delivered the necessary sustenance. Nice to see rolling country and cows after the Dales.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Jul 2019)

Very moist conditions this morning but not so bad as to stop my planned ride into London. Made my way northish and eventually met up with a familiar road (from a couple of "Fridays" rides) across Chelsea Bridge. Did a bit of the Ride London route, mostly for the fun of a sprint down The Mall.

Waved to Liz before visiting the Wellington Arch (FNRttC again), then ignored my GPS route and decided to find Richmond Park - which took a while as I was mostly navigating by sense of direction. Did a half-circuit of the park, then skirted Kingston before heading home via Esher & Leatherhead.

A total of 55 miles with a satisfying "Strava average speed" of almost 16mph- not bad considering all those traffic lights disrupting my momentum, plus a mechanical issue and a fair bit of gravel/mud offroading!





Edit to say: Garmin Connect gives a lower average speed. I'll ignore that!


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Jul 2019)

Out on the Tricross just before 11am to the next village to meet my two friends Martin & Gaynor for a gentle spin to D’Oyleys Tea Room, Bolton Percy. 27 miles with an average of 25.1, fab ride.


----------



## RoadRider400 (7 Jul 2019)

Ride commenced at 05:37 and completed 42 miles in 3 hours 14 minutes which included two snack stops and a couple of photo stops. Cycled around my favourite part of the countryside and one new road I took turned out to be a gated road allowing me this photo opportunity.

Only been leisure cycling for a couple of months but really like getting out early before most of the country is awake.


----------



## Biff600 (7 Jul 2019)

I had a 'cracking' ride today !!

Wasn't sure whether to go out on the road bike or the MTB, and as I haven't used the MTB for a week or so, opted for that one.

I was about 10 miles out, riding down the side of the river, the front wheel caught on a tree root, and over the front I went......RIGHT INTO THE RIVER !!

Followed swiftly by the bike !!. 

Once I dragged my sorry arse and the bike out, wrung myself out, I carried on my merry way, albeit more than slightly damp !!

Following a trail on the way back home, I came down an incline at some speed, the handlebars hit a tree, and I flew off for the 2nd time in a day, right into a pile of thorns






Lucky enough, I was only a couple of miles from home at that point, so off home I went. 

*17.5 miles in 1.5hrs, a swim and a flying lesson !!*

My chest hurt all morning, even more so when I breathe in, I was recommended by the powers that be to get it looked at, which I did, and I have 3 cracked ribs.

And I thought this push-biking malarky was supposed to keep me fit !!!


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2019)

Just a short one today, out early-ish with stuff to be done later.

A loop around the block, then up Coal Road and a last minute decision to take Skeltons Lane, then the lumpy descent of Sandhills into Thorner. Up Main Street and onto Milner Lane, avoiding the people stood in the middle of the road chatting, and up that pesky hill which never seems to get any easier.
Past hetchell Woods and left onto Holme Farm Lane round to Rigton Green, then the solitude of Bramham Lane with the silence disturbed only by birdsong and that pesky noise from the back wheel which had reappeared...
Up Jewitt Lane and complete the loop back round to the Milner Lane / Holme Farm Lane junction where I stopped for a couple of pics:







Back on the bike and along Milner Lane, enjoying the descent into the village much more than I had the climb out 
I stopped opposite St Peters Church to grab a pic I've been meaning to take for ages - at the end of a ginnel that leads down to Carr Lane past a terrace of houses:







Hopefully this won't land me in trouble, but if it does I might have to start a GoFundMe page to cover that fine... 

Back on the bike - _on the road_ - and down to the Mexborough Arms and right onto Carr Lane for the climb out of the village up to the A58.
A quick scoot along there and the inevitable climb up Coal Road, across the roundabout and onto local roads with a final loop to push the mileage on.

*15.15 miles* (24.38 km) in *1h 18m* at a steady average of *11.6 mph* with *702ft* climbed and an average temperature of *14.5°C*

Would have been nice to stay out for longer, but a short ride is better than no ride.
Not as warm as yesterday, but oddly muggy at times and plenty of flying insects about 
A few cyclists out and about despite being a bit earlier than usual and although there was lots of evidence of equine activity (if you know what I mean...) I didn't actually see any horses and riders.

And to end, the map:


----------



## derrick (7 Jul 2019)

Out to the Blue egg Saturday. Could not get anyone to get there arses in gear on the way there, I think a couple of them where worried about pushing to hard on the way out, they might not have enough energy for the ride back. So a nice steady ride, roads where quiet after we got through Epping, Nice sausage roll for me when we got to the Blue egg, the others had a roll filled with chicken and salad, This did seem to give them the energy for the return leg, It might have been the thought of stopping for a beer in Fyfield that spured them on, Ended up having two beers,was such a lovely day seemed rude not too. The group split when we left the pub, two going Essex way, then three of us coming back to London, for a couple more beers and a bit of grub, A really great day with great company, Even the wife was riding strong 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2509958669


----------



## geocycle (7 Jul 2019)

Biff600 said:


> I had a 'cracking' ride today !!
> 
> Wasn't sure whether to go out on the road bike or the MTB, and as I haven't used the MTB for a week or so, opted for that one.
> 
> ...



Blimey, sorry to hear this tale of woe, swift recovery.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2019)

Biff600 said:


> I had a 'cracking' ride today !!
> 
> Wasn't sure whether to go out on the road bike or the MTB, and as I haven't used the MTB for a week or so, opted for that one.
> 
> ...



GWS! Cracked ribs are no fun at all.


----------



## theloafer (7 Jul 2019)

did the Darlington 70 miler today (things I do for a t-shirt)  dragged karon along for company  the girl done good..she says I was good ..now soaking in the bath  ... bumped into a guy I used to ride with struggling with a bit of cramp and gave him my spare bottle with juice aand added salt,a banana also handful of jelly babies ... he arrived 20 mins after us so all was well  slow time but not a problem  https://www.strava.com/activities/2512532143







a well deserved pint or 2


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jul 2019)

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2511923420/embed/a2d9c5c5e875e42dc0fe3a8eca777ebecc38d3e1
'></iframe>
New to us rider who said he tends to suffer after 30 ish miles did very well as the cake stop was not till 32 miles at sweet little cafe sudbury


----------



## cyberknight (7 Jul 2019)




----------



## welsh dragon (7 Jul 2019)

Biff600 said:


> I had a 'cracking' ride today !!
> 
> Wasn't sure whether to go out on the road bike or the MTB, and as I haven't used the MTB for a week or so, opted for that one.
> 
> ...




The like is for perseverance alone. Well done for carrying on with your ride. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jul 2019)

I’m sorry about the cracked ribs @Biff600 that’s no fun, but I pissed myself laughing at your story before I got to the bit about the ribs.


----------



## Donger (7 Jul 2019)

Biff600 said:


> I had a 'cracking' ride today !! ......... I was about 10 miles out, riding down the side of the river, the front wheel caught on a tree root, and over the front I went......RIGHT INTO THE RIVER !!
> 
> Followed swiftly by the bike !!.
> 
> ...



Ouch!!! (A like for the effort, not the tale of woe). Get well soon.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jul 2019)

Ouch...a like for GWS!


----------



## Donger (7 Jul 2019)

Yesterday's Ride:
Bonjour mes amis. Je suis en France encore. Got a week in the Perigord (Dordogne department) near Bergerac, and I intend to make the most of it. 37 degrees when we arrived on Friday, followed by the most uncomfortably hot (and dehydrating) night I can remember ever having. Was just about to head out for a pre-breakfast ride when we were hit by the mother of all thunderstorms. Like an artillery barrage, it was. By the time it cleared, I had missed my window of opportunity for the ride I was planning, so after drinking loads, I just headed out for a short exploration of the immediate neighbourhood, staying close to home in case the storm returned.




A pleasant bimble through woodland and via Liorac sur Louyre to the village of Lamonzie Montastruc:




..... hardly seeing a car or a person on the way ...




Then back through more lovely woodland on more empty, undulating and winding roads ...




..... getting back to the gite in glorious, hot, sunny weather with the sound of cicadas all around. Time for a dip in the pool.




.... and here's the "Flatnav" bit ..... Just 16.8 miles, but a great way to get to know your way around a new place.




Mor to follow.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Jul 2019)

After some issue's on my last ride with the chain slipping off when I stopped pedalling I thought I had better get my bike booked in for an overdue service with the LBS which is now a mobile LBS, bike was returned on Thursday evening ready for Fridays commute and 2 rides this weekend. Saturday was somewhat dull and cooler than during the week and when I was ready to set off it started to rain but I went anyway. I headed towards Whixall over Dobsons Bridge( as seen in Rickshawphil's photos from Thursday) and carried on to Hollinswood overtaking a farmer on a quad bike, before turning towards Fenns Bank then turning to cross the canal to Alkington, back towards Hollinswood, onto Lower Houses, Cotonwood, Coton, Edsataston Ryebank where I spotted the now familiar blue helicopter doing flights from the Moat Shed, on to Highfields and noticed the helicopter was heading back to land and collect their next lot of customers so put a bit more effort in to get past before he landed and blew me back down the lane and back home missing the helicopter. Didn't see a single other person today which is quite unusual as I would normally see dog walkers or cyclists, 19.3 miles @16.1mph average speed. Bike feels a lot better for a service. Today was much sunnier and back to warmer temperatures ,went towards Wolverley, turning towards Loppington, then Nonely, Myddle, Burlton back towards Loppington but turned off before I got there to head to Colemere,round the mere at Colemere, Lyneal where the lane I would usually take had a road closed sign, I ignored the sign as they sometimes leave access for cyclists/horse riders and pedestrians and found another road closed sign, ignored that one as well and came to the third road closed sign, I took the hint then as the road was definitely closed and turned back to find an alternative route turning down the first lane I found sign posted to Welshampton which ended up where I hoped it would by the church. Back on familiar roads I went through Hampton Bank , also in Rickshawphil's photos on Thursday, to Northwood where I turned towards Whixall before turning towards home. Lots of cyclists out today, 20 miles ,16.3 average mph .Just to add I don't ignore road closed signs in the car only on the bike


----------



## Donger (7 Jul 2019)

Today's ride:
Up at stupid o'clock and out by 6:45 for today's pre-breakfast ride. After heading West towards Bergerac yesterday, today's ride was to the South, with a mind to getting down to the River Dordogne. Turns out there was about as much climbing as there was descending (in both directions). Fortunately, none of the hills around here are too taxing .... neither too long nor too steep. This was just as well, given the stifling hot weather around here at the moment. An early morning shot:




The first village I stopped at was Cause de Clerans, which in fact turned out to be two villages (Cause and Clerans).




After an undulating and twisting route through woods and meadows, I eventually descended down to the level of the Dordogne valley, arriving at a level crossing in St Capraise de Lalinde that looked quintessentially French:




The road just happened to come out onto the min D660 exactly where we had parked the car yesterday, so I knew exactly where to turn to cross the Dordogne:




At this point, I took a look at the horizon and worried about the clouds that were building. Didn't want to get caught in another thunderstorm 8 miles from the cottage, so I came back over the next bridge along the river and decided to stay closer to home. (Needn't have worried, as it came to nothing, and the clouds burned off quickly, and it turned into another scorcher today).




By the time I'd got the biggest climb of the day (up to Baneuil) done, I was dripping wet and glad I'd brought extra drinks with me. Stopped at the Mairie for a glug.




Some more beautiful, rolling Perigord countryside on the way home, via Ste Colombe, Pressignac Vicq and St Marcel du Perigord.




.... and, of course, more lovely woodland roads with barely a car seen all ride:




Today's Flatnav shot:




20.8 miles done this morning before breakfast. Loved it. That's West and South done in my first two rides. Think I might get out before 6:30 and head either North or East tomorrow, getting a slightly longer ride in. Loving the cycling around these parts. Can't wait to get out again. For me, this is what it is all about.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mike_P (7 Jul 2019)

1.82 miles further on the Defy this afternoon than yesterday but with 1025ft less climbing. Was slightly miffed to find Bilton Lane had been surface dressed; thankfully eastbound is down grade and although it was generally well compressed there was noticeable amount of piled up loose chippings against the rear of speed humps. Thankfully once out of the suburban area the surface dressing had not been undertaken; the 12.1% max gradient of the climb beyond the Gardeners Arms would otherwise have interesting. Normally avoid the Beryl Burton cycleway on a Sunday afternoon due to the amount of walkers / dogs on it but seeing two other cyclists heading east on it decided to follow suit and actually managed a PR down the descent.




Waterside/ High Street avoidance route through the suburbs of Knaresborough and headed out of the town on a very quite section of the A59. Reaching the roundabout with the bypass I had originally intended on going through Goldsborough but seeing another cyclist turn left onto the now busy A59 towards York decided to the same.




A good decision as the volume of traffic implied any attempt to turn right onto it after passing through Goldsborough would have been somewhat difficult. Turned off passing Morrisons potato store through Flaxby, Coneythorpe and Arkendale to that bench in Staveley. Then through Minskip and Boroughbridge.




North west through Skelton on Ure and Bridge Hewick towards Ripon crossing the River Ure on the Grade II listed Hewick Bridge




The racecourse was busy with a car boot sale. Crossed over the canal and towards Littlethorpe passed through a weird road closure in that apart from the signs saying such it was completely passable although narrowed slightly by the road works. Thought of stopping for a snack by the stream in Bishop Monkton as per last Sunday but it seemed too early so continued onto Burton Leonard thinking there must be a bench there, or make that a number; there was also one in the building.




Out of the village along Apron Lane another PR was oddly achieved as I stopped briefly to check that I had not left a camera battery behind. Decision made on the route from the crossorods east of Farnham - home via the A61 between Ripley and Killinghall to avoid Bilton Lane. On the fast down grade into Farnham for some reason I braked slightly; a car then appeared and turned across my path resulting in another brake application but not the harsh one that otherwise might have been required; the driver acknowledging mistake.
39.99 miles 1735ft climbed, 13.7 mph average


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Jul 2019)

Headed out this afternoon with the intention of going west to Innerleithen then heading into the forecast northerly wind. The wind, however, appeared to be more of a gusty westerly. After Wednesday's ride I'd ordered a new gear cable as the rear shifting was getting very sticky and I had decided, without any inspection, that a new bit of outer was needed at the rear. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow. 
The constant changes in gradient and wind velocity necessitated frequent gear changes which got steadily worse until just past Walkerburn when the cable went BANG at the shifter. 
I briefly thought of carrying on to Innerleithen to buy a spare, but didn't have any money with me. A quick twiddle on the limit screw fixed the rear mech on the 16T sprocket. One of the oft overlooked advantages of a triple is that in these situations you can then ride it as a three speed. Three gears were enough when I were a lad!
Having turned for home the wind also decided to turn 180 degrees, or more likely it was actually from the north all along but being funnelled alternatively east and west by the deep glen the River Tweed runs down. 
I stopped on Ashiesteel Bridge over the aforementioned river for a photo. Note the upward pointing end of the gear cable. 






As I got back on the bike a van pulled up, turned out it was a mate who'd been out on his efatbike on the moors. I was only 5 miles from home and enjoying riding a three speed so turned down the offer of a lift. 

Today's map -






25.1 miles @ 14.4 mph, 422m up and down.


----------



## C R (7 Jul 2019)

After not being able to go out for a long ride and having to make do with short outings for the last couple of weeks, I was quite looking forward to today's ride, and it didn't disappoint.

Out early as usual, 6:30, the forecast was cloudy but dry, so shorts and short sleeve jersey. It was cooler than expected, and it took a few minutes before the exertion overcame the chill.

Down the A38 though Kempsey, and then a left for Kerswell Green at Baynhall, found myself reaching the top of Kinnersley Bank in no time. Swift descent into the village, followed by some swift braking before going into the loose gravel. The council has been dressing roads here and there, and the section between Kinnersley village and the turn for Earls Croome has fallen victim to it. Luckily I scrubbed enough speed before entering the gravelled area.

After Kinnersley took a right for Earls Croome, and then a left for Defford at the main road, past Baughton, over the M5, and then a bit of up and down before the right turn for Eckington. I am getting better at pacing, and my fitness is also improving, so I still have some breath left by the time I reach the top of the ramp before the turn. From here it is all downhill to the bridge.

The lights for the bridge were red as I was approaching, but I could hear a car coming fast behind me, they overtook, but had almost no space left to stop for the lights due to the speed. Lucky for them, no one was coming from the other side, and the light changed just in time. Over the bridge, and a bit of a break in the picnic area, where there were three or four boats moored, which seemed to annoy a couple of anglers that had just arrived. I had the impression that the moorings were not to be used overnight, so probably the anglers were justified in their annoyance.

Anyhow, I set off through Eckington, heading for Westmancote. My legs were feeling good, keeping a rather good for me 15.5 mph. I could have been faster, but I wanted to keep steady, and make sure I had legs left till the end of the ride.

So got to Westmancote, and then headed for Conderton, via Kemerton and Overbury. This is a gentle climb, and I could still keep a reasonable speed. After Conderton there's a quick descent to Beckford, and then again a gentle climb to Ashton under the Hill, followed by a somewhat more demanding climb to Kersoe, which was the highest point of my ride today. Still, it felt a lot easier than last time I was this way.

From Kersoe it is pretty much downhill all the way to Pershore, and I took advantage by pushing a bit to keep my average speed up.

From Pershore i went through the usual route via Wadborough and Littleworth for home.

The map





Just under a year ago I rode my first metric half. Since then my fitness has improved significantly, and I have learnt a lot about how to pace myself and how to approach the ride. I think my average speed on my first metric half was around 12.5mph, today's ride was my longest so far, and also the fastest long ride I have done. Not bad progress in a year.


----------



## MrBeanz (8 Jul 2019)

Gina's second ride since her son't passing. Today was the second month anniversary of his passing. Glad I was able to get her out there again. Seems to be coming along well. 15.9 average over 25 miles. It was nice for her to see and talk to friends again. I think it helps her release.

Wore my cranky old bastard jersey today. Gets plenty of comments when I wear it. All the old guys want one!


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jul 2019)

Back from an 18 mile bimble. When the haze burnt off it was very warm even though the sun seemed to have been hiding behind clouds.


----------



## Old jon (8 Jul 2019)

A bit late this morning, breezy and bright outdoors so no excuse to have a lazy morning. Things to be done this afternoon, the grey cell produced a route that turned out to be exactly twenty two miles long, just far enough to take me out of the door and back again. There is lucky.

Jack Lane is the way into Holbeck, or one half of Jack Lane is. The other half still has the railway lines that the Engine Company used for, presumably, their railway engines. Anyway, I rode along the half I used as far as the old library, a rather nice building ( terracotta? ) which must be listed and seems to be being used in some way, I see people going in at times. Turn right and right again to ride along Great Wilson Street as far as Crown Point Road. Over the river and out to Oakwood and its clock, where I turned left to continue climbing past the posh gates of Roundhay Park and further on, along Street Lane to the A 61. Right again, heading towards Harrogate and still a couple of miles of suburbs to ride through before reaching the left turn to Eccup Reservoir. On the way to the turnoff I was passed by three, yup, I counted them, three Aston Martins. I wonder where folk can drive cars like that properly . . .

Looking at the map, the road to the reservoir is a restricted byway, not for use by mechanically propelled vehicles. A bicycle is mechanically propelled. Ignoring all this, I rode along the dam wall, the byway twiddles around three sides of Owlet Hall and then stays north of the reservoir all the way to Eccup and its street.



At the end of the street, turn left, this road crosses King Lane / Arthington Road and continues to Adel and shortly after that to the often ridden A 660. One more time, down the hill to Headingley, take full advantage of the next loss of altitude to Kirkstall and escape the road traffic by riding onto the towpath there. Today this is early enough that the towpath joggers are still deskbound which makes riding a little easier. There are folk using this peaceful path through Leeds, but not in rush hour numbers and I am certainly not in any kind of rush. Leave this at Office Lock, another whizz along Great Wilson Street but this time turn right to head for home, a shower and a welcome from our lass. Which always pleases me.

Still cannot ride in circles,


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jul 2019)

Well i'm finally back on the bike after nearly ten weeks off due to a couple of operations. Got my trusty Boardman Fixie out which is now 8 years old and still looking mighty fine.
Decided to "take it easy" and headed along the guided busway from Tyldesley towards the Roe Green loop line and onto the Bridgwater way at Monton. Carried on towards Stretford,Sale ect but have not been any further since i was living in the area as a kid. What a pleasant suprise the path is now from Brooklands and onwards. A lot of the canal side has changed dramatically since i was last there including the demolition of all the old warehouses to make way for some fancy office/appartment blocks. Sad to see the old Linotype building reduced to a single building now but at least they are looking to preserve it.Nice and smooth to a point just after Broadheath but still doable on 23's. Carried on to Lymm on smooth ground and then joined the Trans Pennine back towards Oldfield Brow where i rejoined the Bridgewater way and returned home past Worsley and onto Astley,riding on the Leeds-Liverpool canal which also has a good path all the way to Wigan.
38 mega smiley miles completed and just glad to be able to be back on the bike.


----------



## Cavalol (8 Jul 2019)

The more pictures like Donger's of rural bits of France I see, the more appealing it becomes. Love how unspoilt these places seem, the lack of modern eyesores like chain stores, blocked paving and gaudy bloody horrible houses just makes it seem so much nicer.

Anyhow...

today was revisiting one of my favourite local rides. Nothing too taxing or fast, just a little route I took one day and it grew on me. 






Cycle path to town (Chester), over the old Dee bridge and on the Duke's Drive...






Quite quiet there today, the odd jogger and dog walker about but not many. Nice breeze going the same way, was tempted to gun it and see how quick I could do end-to-end, but it's one of those routes to be enjoyed imho so no need to go fast.

From there it was a right turn into Eccleston, a photo in the usual place...






..then down to the river (Dee) where I just caught a passing passenger trip boat, the Mark Twain...











A left turn here (not in the river, obvs!) and onto the meadows, where I stopped to chat with a lady who had a dog the size of a small horse. Turned out to be a Black Russian Terrier, fantastic thing and friendly too, luckily. Hadn't seen one before, the lady explained they were reputedly bred for Stalin as the ultimate guard dog. She would have dwarfed our little Bichon, shame he wasn't with me at the time. 

Off I go again, under the A55 and past what I assume is a pumping station. Hadn't been up the gate before, so went for a nose and a pretty awful attempt at an arty photograph...






Switch to my snazzier 'phone now for the next couple of pictures, the welcoming sight of my home city nearing, still on the meadows and near the little ferry they have in the summer...











Looking back the way I had been...






Suspension bridge now, always a good point for a picture or two, even though these are just average snaps...





















After that, had plans to 'conquer' the daft '3 peaks' challenge I invented to keep myself amused. Try and get my best time on Lower Bridge Street climb, along Newgate Street, down Sandy Lane, back to the river, then climb again at the side of the park. Made a dog's dinner of it and wasn't 'feeling' on point, so a fairly good ride up LBS, but the back of the park was a poor challenge today, just didn't hit it right, and there's a sort of point where I can feel a good time coming. Get that wrong and it just means a slow time on the ascent. Silly how a mental block or lack of concentration can lose you time. Still, it was supposed to be a leisure ride, so hardly the end of the world.

Just after that it was a spot of window shopping at The Bike Factory (God, those Trek Powerfly bikes are sexy!) and a look through Bill Smith Motors' window at the latest Triumph Bonnevilles. How long before I go in and spend some of my redundancy money? Arghhh, must keep away!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jul 2019)

I went to see a mate for coffee this afternoon, I usually drive the fifteen miles to Theale, mainly because of time restrictions and also the A417 isn’t a very nice road, but it was a nice day, and I M’dTFU got out the Trek Madone and rode the busy lumpy road via, Blewbury , Streatley, Pangbourne, Tidmarsh and Theale had my coffee, a chat and cycled the same way back.

No time for photos , not that there was any much to see except fields of agriculture.

A smidge over 30 miles. Cripes it was warm today.

When I got back I swapped bikes and went and did a couple of errands on the hybrid. A smidge under 6 miles.









Ride 1






Ride 2


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Jul 2019)

Todays ride was dodge the bin lorries and large agricultural vehicles, I decided to do a bit of both of the weekends rides so started towards Wolverly, onto Loppington and took the first turning towards Lyneal which I haven't used for a while, passing some lovely houses on the way through Lyneal Wood and into Lyneal where I took the diversion I found yesterday to Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Northwood then turning to Whixall. Carried on past the end of our lane to Hollinswood where a large tractor and bin lorry met on the lane, didn't wait around to see how they sorted that out, onto Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo back into Northwood and back home.Lovely sunny day and quite a few cyclists, dog walkers and horse riders out again today.21.3 miles average speed 16.2mph.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Jul 2019)

Couple of weekend rides to report.

First yesterday's club ride; nice ride up to that Norfolk past Downham Market,stop at Stow Bardolph then across to Upwell and then Welney and home via Black Bank road.Nice pace from the group of seven and had forgot how low one's heart rate can be on a group ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2511482348


Coffee and Lemon drizzle cake;






The Ridley;






Saturday was a shorter but harder commute;

https://www.strava.com/activities/2507858889

That ridley again;


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jul 2019)

A couple of rides to report on:

*Yesterday* I was busy during the day so it was another evening ride using the Raleigh this time and aiming to do one of my regular routes. I hadn't gone four miles when I felt an insect bounce off my right knee, followed immediately by being stung on the back of my leg where said insect had gone up the leg of my shorts. Cue the sudden stop then hopping about and trying to make sure the thing had gone (it had) which a passing tractor driver seemed to find amusing.

I nearly cut the ride short but thought I'd go a little way and see how I got on - the pain wasn't too bad so I decided to continue heading for Atcham, Upton Magna, Withington, Walcot and Charleton. Not a lot of traffic on the roads on a Sunday evening so when I got to Bluebell I decided to stay on the old A5 for a while and head towards Wroxeter instead of going through Eaton Constantine. This stretch of the road is slightly downhill so I cruised along at around 20mph quite nicely. The Horseshoe near Norton is closed and boarded up - none of the landlords has lasted very long just lately.

At Wroxeter I was going to go though the village and along the lane through Eyton on Severn but the B4380 was completely empty of traffic so I took that instead which turned out to be a sound move as I only saw 3 cars before the turn for Cressage.

After climbing Shore Lane the bike cruised along easier than expected to Cound Moor, Acton Burnell and Longnor so I must have had a tailwind. I had the gradient helping for most of the last few miles and added a loop round the village to round up the mileage.

A fraction over 36 miles at a pretty respectable 15.7mph average which surprised me.

----------------------------

*Today *I brought out the Galaxy and decided to do a loop round the north of the town. I started off on the same roads as yesterday as far as Upton Magna then headed over the edge of Haughmond Hill for Astley, Hadnall, Merrington ad Yeaton.

The legs were rather tired so even though I started off well I wasn't matching the same sort of pace, especially on the hills. I thought I'd have the wind helping for much of the first half but it didn't seem to be coming from the direction I was expecting.

The ride was fairly uneventful up until after Yeaton and heading for Baschurch as there seemed to be more traffic than I'd expect on this lane. Getting to Baschurch I understood - the lane I was going to take to Little Ness is closed for the next 5 weeks so everyone was diverting. The only options were to head back to Yeaton or go round to Ruyton XI Towns which was a bit further than I'd intended today.

Going back to Yeaton the drivers I met were a lot grumpier than on the way out, apart from one van driver who not only waited in a passing space to let me by but folded in his mirror for clearance (not needed but the gesture is very much appreciated ).

It was all a bit slow and mundane on the way back into Shrewsbury but I found a second wind at Shelton so stayed on the road to make the most of being able to get some speed up rather than taking the cycle path.

35.5 miles at 15 mph average.

Some snaps from today:





Drink stop overlooking Bomere Heath.









A couple of shots from the second pass through Yeaton.


----------



## gavgav (8 Jul 2019)

A short after work ride, on a cloudy and very muggy evening, with virtually no wind.

As I left the house, some big spots of rain started to fall and so I wondered whether it was a good idea to head out, but they’d stopped by the time I’d got to Reabrook and didn’t return.

I followed the cycle paths, in the direction of Heathgates and there were long queues along the inner ring road. Whilst it does back up along here, sometimes, this seemed particularly bad and I soon found out why. As I approached the roundabout for Telford Way, there was a Police Accident sign and a whole host of blue lights, from 2 fire engines, 1 ambulance and 1 police car. The cycle path was blocked and so I had to cross and head up the other carriage way. Goodness knows what has happened, as I could see large bits of black plastic all over the paths and in the hedge, but no sign of a car? Just glad I wasn’t cycling up that bit of the path, when whatever had mounted the pavement had done so. Hopefully all are ok and no serious injuries.

I continued down through Castlefields and along the Towpath into the Quarry. After going under Kingsland Bridge, I came across fences blocking the main route through the park. That meant having to mix it with the numerous pedestrians on the narrower path. As I reached Porthill Bridge, where the closure finished, I could hear someone giving the Security Guard a right mouthful, with the guard trying to explain that it was closed for the erection of the stage ready for the “Back to the 80’s” concert which is happening this weekend. Some people get irritated by the smallest of inconveniences 

I climbed up through Porthill and then along the nice flat section to Shelton, before passing the Mental Hospital. As I did so, I came across a number of police and nurses on the path down to the nearby road, presumably looking for someone who’d escaped from the hospital!

Next was Copthorne, where some hoon came storming around a corner and parked car, on the wrong side of the road and swerved to miss me, with a nod of his head. This after I’d headed for the path to avoid him  Suffice to say he got something different than a nod of the head from me.

Thankfully the rest of the ride was uneventful, through Radbrook, Nobold and Meole Brace.

Only 13.6 miles, but much more to write about than normal on this route!


----------



## Donger (8 Jul 2019)

An epic ride today. This was always going to be the longest of my holiday rides, but it ended up being extended a bit and with me getting home about an hour later than I'd promised. I usually manage to get my rides in before breakfast so as not to affect Ms D's holiday experience. I'd overstretched myself today, and didn't fancy returning the same way due to the lumpy terrain. I'd ridden out through the hills to the Dordogne's equivalent of Symonds Yat and decided to take the flatter route back west on the other side of the river. Turned out I still had a couple more big hills to climb to get home, and it was getting bloomin' hot. Fortunately both of our phones were working, so I was able to let Mrs D know of the delay. A few photos:
(1) Tremolat:




(2) The Dordogne, from a viewpoint between Tremolat and Limeuil (quite a climb in the hot sunshine):




(3) Limeuil from the riverbank (was disappointed to find the nearby cafe wasn't open yet):




(4) View from the Vezere bridge towards the Dordogne bridge at Limeuil. I'd never crossed two rivers in such quick succession:




(5) Limeuil from across the Dordogne:




(6) After slogging my way back westwards, I finally reached another crossing point opposite Lalinde, before climbing back up from the river towards the house:




(7) Today's Flatnav shot. 36 miles in all, with lots of hills:




Only just took enough drink with me today. Arrived back at the house soaked through in temperatures in the high 20s and after several sizeable climbs. A great ride though. Will have to do a shorter one tomorrow to stay in Mrs D's good books.
Cheers, _Donger.
_


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jul 2019)

Donger said:


> An epic ride today. This was always going to be the longest of my holiday rides, but it ended up being extended a bit and with me getting home about an hour later than I'd promised. I usually manage to get my rides in before breakfast so as not to affect Ms D's holiday experience. I'd overstretched myself today, and didn't fancy returning the same way due to the lumpy terrain. I'd ridden out through the hills to the Dordogne's equivalent of Symonds Yat and decided to take the flatter route back west on the other side of the river. Turned out I still had a couple more big hills to climb to get home, and it as getting bloomin' hot. Fortunately both of our phones were working, so I was able to let Mrs D know of the delay. A few photos:
> (1) Tremolat:
> View attachment 474628
> 
> ...



Looks like you’re having a great time, I like that you show the route on a proper map.


----------



## Donger (8 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Looks like you’re having a great time, I like that you show the route on a proper map.


Fantastic, thanks .... and yes, I've always loved proper maps.


----------



## Cavalol (8 Jul 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A couple of rides to report on:
> 
> *Yesterday* I was busy during the day so it was another evening ride using the Raleigh this time and aiming to do one of my regular routes. I hadn't gone four miles when I felt an insect bounce off my right knee, followed immediately by being stung on the back of my leg where said insect had gone up the leg of my shorts. Cue the sudden stop then hopping about and trying to make sure the thing had gone (it had) which a passing tractor driver seemed to find amusing.
> 
> ...




Some lovely roads round there I recall from van driving days in that area. Have you ever attempted going to Newtown via Minsterley, Churchstoke, Sarn and Kerry? It always looked like one of those brilliant routes to cycle.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2019)

I blame the "Your bike in front of a church" thread in the photography section for today's ride. As a result of that, I have a habit of looking out for the unusual round tower churches that are a feature of (mostly) Norfolk and Suffolk despite having no interest in religion or history. With a little bit of planning I was able to put together a 50 mile loop from Diss which was almost all on roads that have a name, not a number that passed by 11 of these unusual buildings. Don't worry, I won't show them all here!

Setting out from Diss & heading northwards the first one was at Gissing...




followed by Aslacton which was undergoing restoration, Forncett St. Peter and then up towards Tasburgh where I passed the Norfolk Tank Museum



Having crossed the A140 there followed a nice run out to Woodton where in quick succession there were further, almost identical churches at Bedingham, Topcroft & Fritton (below)



Then Morningthorpe, Long Stratton and the final church at Wacton completing the "hit list" in around 35 miles.




That left another 15 miles to do around the South Norfolk countryside through Pulham Marcket and Dickleburgh before heading back into Diss, reloading the bike back into my car and heading home.



https://www.strava.com/activities/2514581464


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> *Yesterday* I was busy during the day so it was another evening ride using the Raleigh this time and aiming to do one of my regular routes. I hadn't gone four miles when I felt an insect bounce off my right knee, followed immediately by being stung on the back of my leg where said insect had gone up the leg of my shorts. Cue the sudden stop then hopping about and trying to make sure the thing had gone (it had) which a passing tractor driver seemed to find amusing.


I had something similar happen to me, only the wasp in question managed a successful 3-sting penile assault before I finally despatched it! 



ColinJ said:


> Okay, if we are doing unexpected pains in the delicate bits today...
> 
> I was out riding a few summers back when a wasp flew down the front of my jersey. I leapt off my bike and starting slapping my chest and and tummy regions in the desperate hope of killing it before it stung me.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBeanz (9 Jul 2019)

Well it was Saturday, the video. Gina's second ride since her son's passing and this happened to be the 2 month anniversary. But she's strong mentally and physically. I told her cycling is good for the soul so she's back on the bike!


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2019)

With nothing better to do today, I thought I'd have a go at completing the hattrick of 50k (Sunday, just a routine loop so not put on here, 50 miles (as above) and 100k for July. The cold I thought I'd sweated out on Sunday seemed to have come back as I woke up with a sore throat and a bit bunged up, but nothing I couldn't cope with. 

As light winds had been predicted, I'd decided on a ride out to Newmarket from where I'd get the train back - I've done it the other way round a couple of times so I made few changes due to a couple of places I wanted to have a look at and reversed the direction leaving a ride of just under 60 miles which I'd hoped to take over the 62 and a bit mark by going round the top of, rather than through, Ipswich.

Once out the other side of town, the route took me through the picturesque villages of Chelsworth, Monks Eleigh, Brent Eleigh and into Lavenham where every other building appears to be a medieval cottage. Up from there to Cockfield and Hawstead then across to Whepstead and Hargrave and up to Higham for one of the modifications to the previous routes...




And then Gazeley and Moulton for the other reason for the modified route...



A final 5 miles took me into Newmarket where I discovered that I'd miscalculated how much extra distance going round Ipswich would give me and I was just over a mile/2km short of the target distance but with a train due in 5 minutes - which took priority? An easy chioce - with trains every hour, but no certainty that I'd get another chance for the 100k this month, a quick blast up to Ashley and back gave me the target distance and a bit of a chance to relax before heading home



https://www.strava.com/activities/2517387632


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2019)

A little blast on the MTB today, just up to the Ridgeway and back, a smidge over 10 miles.


----------



## Old jon (10 Jul 2019)

Some cloud about this morning, and warm with it. After fixing the fixed yesterday it is time to go out and make sure it was proper fixed. There is always that doubt which can only be resolved by taking the thing out and riding it.

No problem with that, pedal away through Holbeck and Hunslet in the direction of John o’ Gaunts finding a lot of traffic lights at red on the way. This man is a creature of habit but today I had left the house maybe thirty minutes earlier than usual, maybe the lights were still in rush hour mode. The climb to the former pit village seemed easier than usual, I checked which way the flags were flying just in case, but it was the usual cross wind. Drop past the railway station at Woodlesford, maybe the climb had been easier but spinning down that hill showed that more practice is needed on fixed wheel. Which is what I was doing, anyway! Across the waterways after a left turn and start the rise through Swillington. And the longer rise afterwards, which made me think a bit. So at the Garforth roundabout I turned right, ‘cos thinking said I was climbing well. Garforth Cliff proved the thinking wrong, had to stop part way up. Once breath had returned the restart was less than easy, but the crest of the hill lets you see there is not much higher ground for miles around.

Straight across the roundabout at Peckfield Bar and along the more or less straight road to the next roundabout, a bit north of the ( ex ) Boot and Shoe. Turn left for Micklefield and ride the long way through to eventually reach the crossroads with the B 1217 at Hook Moor. Turn right towards the gates at Lotherton House. And then left to ride to Aberford.



This could be called the start of the homeward stretch, it is certainly the bumpiest part of the whole ride. Or maybe it just feels that way, tired legs and all that. After the rise on the Main Street turn left onto Cattle Lane, pedal along to Barwick past Tina’s Tea Rooms after crossing Cock Beck. That last bit up to the maypole had me breathing heavy but things level out a bit, not a lot, after that. Down to Scholes and up to ride through it and to the A 64. Today I was not in a hurry at all, there was a Red Kite floating about above the road junction. Did I want to go? Nope, waited until the bird found something interesting and out of my sight, then rode along my way, a happier man.
There should be a better word than elevation . . .






Turn right for the usual three lanes to reach the A 58, and the other side of the crossroads a For Sale sign. For something like a distinguished old hall. Could that be Red Hall? Four or five years ago Leeds Parks Department were trying to find someone to move a lot of flagstones from there, I wonder if they have moved out? No matter, I turned left for the descent of Boot Hill, still not spinning faster than twenty six. Turn right, the quieter way, down the hill towards town, along by the bus station and across the river on Crown Point Bridge. Shortcut through a bit of Hunslet and up Dewsbury Road to home. Thirty one and a bit miles, just over 50 km for the metrified, one happy rider.

The map. For no change at all.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Some lovely roads round there I recall from van driving days in that area. Have you ever attempted going to Newtown via Minsterley, Churchstoke, Sarn and Kerry? It always looked like one of those brilliant routes to cycle.


No, I haven't ventured over to Newtown. I ride round the Minsterley area fairly regularly and also go over to Montgomery but could probably do with exploring over that way a bit more.


ColinJ said:


> I had something similar happen to me, only the wasp in question managed a successful 3-sting penile assault before I finally despatched it!



Fortunately it didn't get to there. That would have been a ride finisher for sure.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jul 2019)

Just an easy jaunt on the knockabout bike yesterday evening; into town ad out along the canal path to Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Cound, Acton Burnell then back via Cantlop, Condover and Lyth Hill.

I saw my brother at work - I waved but he was concentrating so didn't see me. Lots of people in the Quarry and the river had a good selection of small craft on it too. A few people out cycling but none of them looked like they were enjoying themselves much.

Fairly light traffic once out of town which was good but I was finding the bike very sluggish this trip, so didn't get on very fast. I took the most direct lane from Cound to Acton Burnell for a change, which was slow as it's a gentle climb the whole way.

A pleasant ride. I was out for around the same amount of time as the ride on Sunday but this one was ten miles shorter.

26.1 miles at 12.7 mph average.





Sabrina has just turned and is heading back upstream. Doug is the skipper today.





Sunken lane on my way to Acton Burnell.





Looking at Lyth Hill from near Cantlop.





Quite misty over the Stretton Hills as I look back from Lyth Hill. Shame the camera hasn't captured the quality of the light.

I'd hoped to get out during the day today but that hasn't worked out. Hopefully I'll get a chance a little later.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jul 2019)

Jules H and Pete M were in for this one. Standard run out to Pendock to go further south by Highleadon. Conditions were ideal with good warmth and bright skies. We were making good progress to Birdwood. Jules loves the valley scenery at Flaxley and was looking forward to that. The ramp up from there had Pete attempting to get the pace up but he hasn't got enough miles in recently. Longhope arrived and we had some superb lunch at the Bakery. 
Barrel lane took us below the heights of May Hill so that we could take to Linton ridge. Superb views all the way to Clee Hill today. We dodged by Fish Pool to take the standard return from Dymock to complete a lovely ride out in glorious Gloucestershire. 71 smiles


----------



## Denis99 (10 Jul 2019)

Another ride down the Mumbles today.

Just bought a new camera that is easily small enough to carry with me, main reason for the change.

Fuji X100F.


----------



## Donger (10 Jul 2019)

Didn't get out on the bike yesterday, as I took the chance for a little sleep in and then sat watching a doe in the wheat field by the house. (We have seen deer every day so far, and they are just great to watch). Today I was itching to get another pre-breakfast ride in and started early (7.00am) in cool morning air and beautiful light conditions. (No deer).




Not having gone at all north so far, I headed off in that direction, and the ride ended up being an "All Saints" ride ..... taking in St Marcel du Perigord, St Laurent des Batons, Ste Alvere, Ste Foy de Longas and St Felix de Villadeix. Unfortunately, not one of them seemed to be the patron saint of directions, and for once orienteering skills were very much called upon. When I got to about 1 km from St Laurent des Batons (which, as the name might suggest, was really out in the sticks), the road sign said "St Laurent des B 0.1" (???). 1km later, I arrived there, wondering what was going on with the signage.




By that point I'd already gone past several junctions and crossroads that were not shown on the Michelin map of the Dordogne, and had encountered a couple of junctions that had no direction signs at all. About another 1km slog up the hill from St Laurent, I came across a "Route Barree" sign and a road crew busy laying tarmac. This required a U-turn, a retrace and careful navigation past several more unmarked junctions and non-existent roads, eventually delivering me here:




Someone was having a laugh. More lovely countryside followed, though a long stretch of road had recently been surface dressed by the road crew that I could hear in the distance, and who had forced me to U-turn earlier. Sod's Law dictated that this became the busiest stretch of road of the whole route, and I got showered in gravel. No harm done, though.




I eventually made my way to Ste Alvere, which was the biggest village I've found around here .... big enough for not one, but two boulangeries and a castle too. I liked the place:




From there it was plain sailing, down the D32 along the Louyre valley, gently descending all the way and cruising easily at over 15mph. I passed a couple of groups of cyclists heading the other way before pulling over for the obligatory gratuitous bike shot in front of another ruined castle and a straw bale:




One final climb back up to the gite later, I arrived back at the driveway only to flush a panicked critter from the hedge. .... which brings us back to the doe (a deer .... a female deer):




Finally, today's Flatnav shot (23.4 miles today, bringing up 97 miles in 4 rides):




Can't believe my week is nearly over now. I can certainly recommend the Perigord for cycling holidays. It is quite hilly, but nothing too steep and nothing too long. Beautiful countryside. I'll do one last short ride tomorrow just to take my total over 100 miles in five pre-breakfast rides this week. I've loved all of them so far.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## jongooligan (11 Jul 2019)

We've been to Delamere Forest this week and I pinched a day off to do this.






Loosely based on the Cheshire Loops Permanent Audax, it's a lovely route spoiled only by some very bad road surfaces in places. Cheshire seems to be a very affluent place so you'd think they'd be able to look after their roads a bit better. Must rip a lot of spoilers from their Porsches


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jul 2019)

@Donger another nice report, dead jealous. 

My ride today was a blast over to Wallingford and back with the Fragrant MrsP via some convoluted route through a few of the villages, lovely warm day with a nice tail wind out and a bugger of a cross/head wind back, and a little faff around at the end to round the miles up to 20.

If it goes over the target you round it up to, do you have to round it up again? 

No photos today ‘cos the Fragrant MrsP doesn’t like to stop. 

20 miles, as near as feck it is to swearing anyway. 

A map.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2019)

Bike back from repair shop, creaking from cassette sorted so out for a wee spin. I also thought I'd better get some practice in with the wee camera the wife & I will be using on our holidays.





Obligatory "Your bike in front of a National Monument" pic






But I like this pic -






That's Stirling Castle in the background.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> With nothing better to do today, I thought I'd have a go at completing the hattrick of 50k (Sunday, just a routine loop so not put on here, 50 miles (as above) and 100k for July. The cold I thought I'd sweated out on Sunday seemed to have come back as I woke up with a sore throat and a bit bunged up, but nothing I couldn't cope with.
> 
> As light winds had been predicted, I'd decided on a ride out to Newmarket from where I'd get the train back - I've done it the other way round a couple of times so I made few changes due to a couple of places I wanted to have a look at and reversed the direction leaving a ride of just under 60 miles which I'd hoped to take over the 62 and a bit mark by going round the top of, rather than through, Ipswich.
> 
> ...


That's a nice bridge ('flint'?)
I presume that the river/stream has been culverted under the road, or has it simply dried up?
I doubt it's an_ Irish Bridge_, as the (actual) bridge Is too high for that


----------



## Donger (11 Jul 2019)

A bit of a wildlife special today. My final ride in the Perigord. Rode the 7 miles or so down the hill to cross the Dordogne one more time (actually twice as I had to get home again) and find a new road or two. I got held up for a while at the beginning as I spotted the deer again through the kitchen window. There is a newly-planted wildlife corridor at the bottom of the garden, and we've seen the deer using it every day so far .... to cut across to a small sunken watering hole full of bullrushes nearby. Got two decent shots through glass:




....




When I was finally underway, I got barely two miles down the road towards Liorac when I spotted this little lot on someone's lawn next to the river Louyre:




I am 99% certain this is a young family of coypu .... a mother and six fluffy babies, who were grazing on a lawn .... when not gambolling about jumping on top of each other playfully. Here's a shot just of the babies (come to think of it, there might have been seven of them, which is apparently a typical brood):




The mother was about the size of a large cat, and I initially mistook it for a beaver. The cool morning air was warming up quickly and the sun was getting hot quite early this morning. It was turning into another beautiful day by the time I got to Liorac and headed for the Dordogne:




Crossed the river between Mouleydier and St Germain et Mons ......




..... before crossing back to St Capraise de Lalinde and climbing back uphill through woods and meadows to the gite one last time. This is the Flatnav shot of my last ride (I don't recommend the short stretch of main road, which was busy with big trucks heading for Bergerac). 19.6 miles:




.... and this is the whole week's cycling as shown on Flatnav (116.6 miles in 5 rides):




Ready for the long drive home now. I'll soon be back to reporting club rides and my usual pootles around the lanes of Gloucestershire.
Cheers, _Donger. p.s. Also spotted a buzzard, a jay and a heron today. Everything seems to come out in the cool of the morning for about an hour after sunrise._


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's a nice bridge ('flint'?)
> I presume that the river/stream has been culverted under the road, or has it simply dried up?
> I doubt it's an_ Irish Bridge_, as the (actual) bridge Is too high for that


It's over the River Kennett which at that point runs in a culvert under the road, but probably becomes a ford when it's been a lot wetter than it's been recently. There's a proper ford about 1/4 mile down a side road and an information panel by the side of the bridge...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2019)

@Jenkins 

That's informative, thankyou!

Scroll down to Moulton; http://www.wetroads.co.uk/suffolk.htm

Sadly none of it, with water flowing through the arches
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/829526
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/847913

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4514451


----------



## Mike_P (11 Jul 2019)

Decided the predicted thunderstorms were a Met Office joke and set off on a slow slog westwards on the Defy along Penny Pot this evening straight into a headwind and annoyed to see a new advance notice of roadworks had appeared – closed next Monday for Surface Dressing South to Norwood and east to Beckwithshaw with the climb to Little Almscliffe en route. Followed the UCI circuit from Beckwithshaw down Pot Bank in a new PR meaning there are now 418 Strava cyclists slower than me down it! I gather it is not unusual for racing cyclists to go straight down the driveway of the house on the bend





The slightly angled line of trees high on the hillside in the middle of the photo marks the road, Oaker Bank, climbing up the other side of the valley. Heading up it two groups of cyclists passed in the opposite direction; the second group having some clown overtaking them ; managed to miss me and them




On the UCI part of Penny Pot Persimmon have poorly patched where they dug it up generally with overfilled in holes leading to a bumpy road surface and another hole where it has been underfilled with a tyre wide groove




Then for the second time in recent weeks passing through the County Park I was chased by a white poodle  13.66 miles 816ft climbed 12.5 mph avg.


----------



## colly (12 Jul 2019)

I woke very early this morning. Something like 4.10am. Wike awake and ready to rumble despite not getting to bed near midnight, and then reading for a while.
So rather toss and turn or faff about doing nothing for a couple of hours I hopped on the bike for a nice run out.
Out of the door at about 4.30am. A lovely cool clear morning, fresh dewy air and barely a sound. Perfect.
I wasn't in a rush and headed across Solidiers Field/Roundhay Park and made for Harrogate Road going north. By the time I had crossed the ring road and had been through Alwoodley I had seen no car/van/cyclist/bus/lorry at all. Even for 4.45 am thats pretty unusual.
A quick left hook onto what is probably a private road takes me around the back of Eccup Reservoir, a road I probably cover every other time I go out. But that's ok, because it's a good view, often lots of wildlife and more or less traffic free. From there it was back south towards Leeds via Adel, Lawnswood and down Otley Road through Headingley.
I don't often ride into town but first thing in the morning the air is still breathable and it makes a nice change so I went through the city passing en route the West Yorkshire Playhouse and took the road out towards East End Park and in the direction of Selby. From there it was through Harehills and back up to Oakwood.

Altogether just over 18 miles and about 1000ft climbed. Fixed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37128067


----------



## Old jon (12 Jul 2019)

Isn’t the weather doing well? Almost made me rush to take the bike for a ride this morning. Of course things became sensible, breakfast and such, morning stuff. Then out and away with the geared bike, great stuff!

After the usual trip to cross the river on Crown Point Bridge ride along the collection of ‘R’s, Regent Street, Roseville Road and Roundhay Road, and reach the Oakwood Clock. Pedal past the spare set of gates at Roundhay park, down the dip and up Boot Hill. Across the Ring Road and carry on to Whin Moor Lane, which becomes Gatehouse Lane before it reaches Shadwell. Left turn this time, towards Slaid Hill, then turn right at the lights and enjoy the ride all the way.



Cross the beck that shares the name to ride up through East Keswick, the final heave up Potts Hill is always good to leave behind and turn right on the A 659 towards Collingham. It has been a while since I crossed the Wharfe anywhere at all, so a left turn to Linton Bridge, cross that and start the lumpiness through the village to Wetherby. This often uses many gears, had I been trying harder a few more could have been used. Might ride here on the fixed if I really want to embarrass myself.

After a food stop in Wetherby it is time to go back on the A 58 and enjoy the gentler ups and down to and through Collingham. I had to try Rigton Bank again, and again it won. But I did ride a lot further up the steep bit, maybe all the way next time. From East Rigton ride towards Thorner, this is usually a quiet road, as it was today. The hedges have grown high enough to obscure some of the views along here, still an enjoyable ride. Came to the left turn to ride down Milner Lane to be faced with a Road Closed sign. A narrow road, downhill and lacking footpaths. OK I believe the road is closed. Bear right onto the Thorner Lane that I do not ride often, which takes me to Scarcroft and the A 58 I had left two or three miles ago. Left turn, going up. Pass the end of Carr Lane with oddly no temptation to go back to Thorner and take the next left onto Coal Road. The short sharp rise on this bit seems easier than the drag up to the first houses in Leeds on the main road. And rejoin the same main road after turning right onto Red Hall Lane.

Retracing the outward route now, down that big hill. The bus in front was very slow indeed. I didn’t mind the cars being held up but I had to slow down as well! Most unusual. Back across Crown Point Bridge, this misses the town centre that would have to be ridden through to cross on any of the other bridges. Hmm, there are at least five I could use. Anyway, thirty three miles after leaving the sight of home put a smile on my face, another good ride.

A geographical squiggle


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jul 2019)

John B, Jules H and Pete M and I met up in our usual spot. Pete wanted flat so off to Tewkesbury to head around Bredon Hill. We turned at Elmley Castle for Evesham and the river side cafe. We hadn't been here for quite a long time. 
Much chat later we aimed at Hipton Hill which is another spot we'd neglected for even longer. The wind wasn't helping tho'. Bit of nuisance at times. Bishampton meant we were on a fairly well worn run back. Fairly brisk riding at times today. That's John's influence. 69 smiles


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2019)

Two laps of Llandegla Forest on the old fashioned human powered MTB. Seamed to be in the minority today, as more riders had e-bikes. Takes the biscuit when climbig a ruddy hard hill and the e-biker says it's a bit greasy, when you are really struggling to get traction on your normal bike...

Had a great time TBH.

A guy and his son had parked next to my car - I'd said hello on my second lap when they were at the top of the 3 mile climb, then chatted to them at the end. Chatting away, mentioned my back fracture, guy puts 2 and 2 together (sees the Boardman on the roof) and says 'you are Anthony from work' - he's only a lecturer I regularly email at work over various contracts, and works in our building - you can't recognise folk in cycling kit, glasses and bin lids....

Random awesomness....


----------



## delb0y (12 Jul 2019)

Very gentle pootle today. Didn't even get to double figures, but it cleansed the mind a bit after a tough week at work.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jul 2019)

Back in Devon and a ride from Newton Ferrers through to Yealmpton the to Ivybridge via Lee Mill.

From there it was Wrangaton, California Cross, Modbury, Battisborough, Noss Mayo and back to Newton Ferrers.

Almost 33 hilly miles. Nice

































https://www.strava.com/activities/2527760649


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2019)

Back to work this afternoon, for a _'late-turn_', after 10 days off 

So no. short-ride, long-rides, etc.....
Just the one to work @ 12:30 (& then back home @ 22:30)


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2019)

Went out for a tootle,found myself helping out as a back marker for an easy ride group.People new or returning to cycling.One guy first time on a bike in nine years.17 easy miles.Coffee was at a donkey sanctuary.I asked if i could make my own weak coffee she gave me a spoon and the jar,it was that weak she only asked for 20p.I paid more it went to looking after the donkeys.


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Back to work this afternoon, for a _'late-turn_', after 10 days off
> 
> So no. short-ride, long-rides, etc.....
> Just the one to work @ 12:30 (& then back home @ 22:30)




What is this late turn you talk of..says he who retired in 2006.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jul 2019)

Steve E, John G, Rob A and me today. For a change the call was Great Witley and the Court. Off out through Knightwick we picked up a couple of riders on an Audax. They eventually headed for The Mayfly and their first control. We turned for Martley and the climby bits on the Hillside. The track to the Court wasn't too bad today. The cafe spot is superb as are the refreshments. 
John headed towards Worcester whilst we three turned at Little Witley to get back to more familiar lanes. Steve stuck with us as we dodged the main roads for a stop at Newland for a pint. Nice outing today in a quadrant of Worcestershire the Saturday Crew visit infrequently. 41 smiles


----------



## gavgav (13 Jul 2019)

I’m up in Wales, at the caravan and got my longest ride of the year, so far, in today. It was a blustery, cloudy, cool and not very summery morning, but I soon warmed up as I headed out and down the main road, to Barmouth. Very busy, as usual at this time of year, but only 1 stupid close pass from a Toyota. The Northerly wind was behind me and so it was a quick, for me, trip and along the promenade, in Barmouth, I set a new Strava segment PB, which puts me 64th out of 1702. That doesn’t happen often for someone slow like me!

It was busy getting out of Barmouth, due to the day trippers arriving, but I climbed up the short distance and then crossed Barmouth Bridge, to begin the lovely section up the Mawddach Trail. It was quite busy along there, today, with walkers and cyclists. They’ve done some patchwork on the section up to The George Hotel, which was much needed and it’s better than the rutted mess it was becoming.

At Dolgellau I took a left and out towards the A470, along said section came an old VW camper can, and from the stench it was leaving in its wake, of burnt brakes or clutch, I’m guessing it had a difficult trip over Dinas Mawddy!

I then started the climbing, up the Ganllwyd valley, high above the Afon Mawddach.





It’s an up and down section, to start with, until you reach the Coed y Brenin Forest, where it’s basically uphill in any direction you go! I took the long hard steep climb, that follows the Afon Wen, climbing 700 feet in just over a mile. This was the first time I’d used the Hybrid, in Wales, since @Rickshaw Phil had fitted my new gears. Whilst it was still a slog, they made a difference and I only had to stop once, rather than the 3 or 4 times previously 

I was glad to reach the top, though, and then the lovely descent back down the other side of the Afon Wen, towards my lunch stop, at one of my favourite spots in the Forest, Parc y Coeddig.












It’s a bit of a climb again, after setting off from here, up towards Llanfacreth, but as I rounded a corner, quite slowly, I came face to face with a deer that was only a couple of feet from me!! It had a startled look for a second or 2, before hurtling down the bank into the forest again. Lovely to see one so close up though.

Once I passed the car park for the Precipice Walk, I reached my favourite part of this ride, the long and fast descent into Dolgellau, with views over towards Cader Idris. I reached a top speed of 39.7mph, into a strong headwind, which shows how good it is 

At Dolgellau I took a trip around the one way system, through the town, before pausing at the cricket pitch, to watch the game for 15 minutes or so. 40 for 0 after 10 overs, slow and steady progress.





Next it was back down the Mawddach Trail again, towards Barmouth, retracing my steps across the bridge and along the promenade, which was significantly busier now and I had the usual problems of people just stepping out and crossing the road without looking. Also had a pillock in a Land Rover overtake me, whilst I was overtaking a parked car, and there was a car coming the other way, who he forced to brake sharply. I then met him, coming back towards me, on the wrong side of the road and not looking where he was going. He got a gesture from me.

What i’d also found was that wind which helped me earlier on, but was now a horrid headwind and boy was it hard work all the way back for the last 6 miles. I passed a chap who was obviously touring and laden down with panniers galore, and the main road was one long stream of busy fast traffic, so I resorted to the pavement/cycle lane, which isn’t a great surface but personal safety is more important.

Back to the caravan having done 43.9 miles, with 2900 ft of climbing, at a very slow 10.8 mph avg speed.


----------



## booze and cake (13 Jul 2019)

It was the London Freize sculpture fair in Regent's Park this weekend, so I built a quick walking tour around the park into today's ride.




































'when I sleep' by Tracey Emin




I really like this.








Some recycled cars








A cello covered in bees.












And this is brilliant


----------



## DRM (13 Jul 2019)

Nipped out this morning for a quick ride out, stopped off in Morley & took this, it’s the mural of Beryl Burton, it’s in a seated area behind Beryl Burton gardens.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Jul 2019)

Late morning ride north via Killinghall and Ripley on the Defy today then, equalling yet again my fastest time, up the climb of Scarah Bank. The westerly climb to Brimham Rocks was enlivened by some idiots in a pick up wagon complaining I was not far enough to the side to let them pass as they passed by  questioned their parentage  Turned into Brimham Rocks and found a bench height stone in the total absence of any benches. Down towards Burnt Yates the road had been surface dressed but was generally well compacted and I went up the climb of Barkhouse bank slightly quicker than in May.
Down the eastern Clint Bank to Hampsthwaite where Spiderman was present





Took the steeper way up to Swincliffe Top in a new PR, west to fringes of Kettlesing, then to the side of Menwith Hill, looping round to cross the A59 at Dangerous Corner and home via Penny Pot and a poodle free Country Park. Wind was a light northerly such that only three of the wind turbines at Knabbs Ridge could be bothered to try to turn. 29.92 miles 2069ft climbed 12.9 Avg MPH


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jul 2019)

I've been abandoned by my usual imperial century rider @13 rider. He claims he has gone on holiday. So used the opportunity to go grab some explorer squares and have a relaxed ride, yeah right 

So out the door this morning at 05:40, should get to the first cafe stop around 09:40. A bit cloudy but warm enough to not worry about arm warmers, pretty much due south for the first 25 miles, wind behind me and I make great time, hit the first real hill of the day (for around here) up and over it and onto the A45 for what I was expecting to be a very busy road. Luckily I was only on it for half a mile or so and with it being early on a Saturday it was very quiet.

Headed to a place called Wollscott where I went for the first off road bit of the day as I had to go a couple of hundred yards up a bridleway, proper field one 

Round to Draycote Water, into the car park and straight back out having grabbed another square.

A few more devations at Hill Wooton and Leek Wooton and I get a fantastic downhill section into Warwick.

Get to the first cafe stop (Hatton Wharf) at roughly 9:15, I was averaging nearly 17mph. They are busy so I'm there a good half hour, eventually one sausage sandwich and a latte later and I'm heading to the up and down bit of the ride as I start going north. bag the two squares near Temple Balsall that I missed last month and onto Birmingham Airport.

I thought this bit would be a biy hairy, but the roads around there are really wide and it was fairly quiet. Navigate my way over the M6 and M42 to the only real serious climb of the day, and even then it's only about 270 feet over a mile, managed to do it in the big ring, just getting to the top feeling pleased with myself when some skinny old bugger went shooting by me, at least he said hello before he disappeared into the distance 

Get to Astley book farm on 88 miles and decide to have a second stop. Latte, coke and Rocky Road here and I'm on my way again. At this point I was a good hour ahead of where I thought I would be, so being back on familiar roads I decided to abandon the original route which would have seen me finish on 111 miles and zig zag my way to Lutterworth before heading home, hopefully stretching the ride to 125 miles for the double metric.

on 109 miles the sky is getting pretty dark and it looks like it is going to chuck it down, but despite threatening, it stayed dry all the way home

For those that know the area, I went to Bulkington, headed south to Shilton, north to Wolvey, south to Monks Kirby and then north to Ullesthorpe. By the time I got to Bitteswell, the village before Lutterworth I had enough miles in the bag so turned for home.

Stopped at Countesthorpe for a pint of milk, drank it and got home just after 14:00 and 127 miles on the clock

Cracking days ride, but will be glad @13 rider will be back for August

https://www.strava.com/activities/2528369824


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jul 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've been abandoned by my usual imperial century rider @13 rider. He claims he has gone on holiday. So used the opportunity to go grab some explorer squares and have a relaxed ride, yeah right
> 
> So out the door this morning at 05:40, should get to the first cafe stop around 09:40. A bit cloudy but warm enough to not worry about arm warmers, pretty much due south for the first 25 miles, wind behind me and I make great time, hit the first real hill of the day (for around here) up and over it and onto the A45 for what I was expecting to be a very busy road. Luckily I was only on it for half a mile or so and with it being early on a Saturday it was very quiet.
> 
> ...


Yes enjoying my holidays . Normal service resumes in August


----------



## the_craig (13 Jul 2019)

So today I went on a post-fettling ride (see https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/upgrading-from-7-speed-to-9-speed.250318/). My new 9 speed was running well with just some fine tuning on my front mech needed. 

So, to my route. From Shotts to Polbeth via Fauldhouse and Stoneyburn. Went by the local zoo and heard the lions roaring at half 7ish. Think that's one for the 'Strange things' thread. On the lions, they were rescued from a circus in Belgium and brought to Scotland. Read their heartbreaking story HERE. From Polbeth to Carluke via my new favourite route through Auchengrey then a long way home. Before a stop at the butchers for rolls, sausages and tattie scones.

69.6km
23.9km/h average
789m up.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2527758667


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2019)

Back on the bike after a bit of a hiatus - that pollen bomb a couple of weeks ago (man, I hate suffering from hayfever) and then a bout of food poisoning hot on the heels of that. Joy... NOT.

Anyways, just a gentle seven mile bimble at tea time to Pymoor Sidings and back on Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Good to get back in the saddle, though my bum's not thanking me. Am supposed to be riding a 50k next Sunday, but that's now up in the air somewhat...


----------



## MrBeanz (14 Jul 2019)

8 mile climb up a local mountain road we call GMR (Glenmdora Mtn Rd). 2,100 ft gain in the 8 miles. Average temp of 88 degrees, high of 105 according to my Garmin. It was hot on the first 4 miles as there is no shade from the sun. Second half there is a little shade but not enough ha ha!

I wore my Fat Bastard jersey. Some hot racer chick rolled by and shouted, "you aren't a fat bastard!". Nice cleavage and open jersey but no way could I stay in front of her to get a good look ha ha! She was really fast!

But anyway, I made it up, ran out of water, hot but I had to take my pic anyway!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> It was the London Freize sculpture fair in Regent's Park this weekend, so I built a quick walking tour around the park into today's ride.
> 
> View attachment 475266
> 
> ...



No-one covered the figure with old bed-sheets & dirty clothes?

And the elephants, with a Disc on them?
Hmm, haven't I seen something vaguely like that before 






DRM said:


> View attachment 475288
> 
> 
> Nipped out this morning for a quick ride out, stopped off in Morley & took this, it’s the mural of Beryl Burton, it’s in a seated area behind Beryl Burton gardens.


I have a look every time I go to Morley
I am told, but can't corroborate the fact, that the Wetherspoons, in the town has a BB memorabilia wall
Anyone know??


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jul 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I cycled over the Wallingford Festival of cycling this morning and took part in one of the Sportive routes, the 60k / 37 mile.

It was very quiet for a sportive, so I don’t know if it was poorly attended or we were early, but it was a quick and easy sign in, a short briefing and on our way.

It cool and drizzling when we set off but soon dried but the cloud stayed and it really didn’t get warm, the first half was a bit lumpy but after Stockenchurch it was down hill and stayed mostly flat afterwards.

Got back to the finish and had look round the cycle ‘Village’ had a beer and burger cycled home.

A gnats nadger over 53 miles in total.

Not much in the way of photos because everything looked s bit drab because of the clouds.





Quite a nice medal.










The lumpy bits. 





The Route.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jul 2019)

Out on the Tricross at 9.30am to meet up with Martin and Gaynor in Ulleskelf for a Steady ride into York for a coffee by The Minster. 35 miles with an average of 14.7 mph, lovely morning out.


----------



## colly (14 Jul 2019)

My ride yesterday was a Forum Ride organised by the ever busy @ColinJ. York to the Humber Bridge and then back again via Stamford Bridge. 

A bit of a late start because of er?... me, getting on a later train.

Just Colin and me for the first 25 miles where at Howden we collected @Soltydog. I met Soltydog shortly after I came on the forum. Nice to catch up again.
A bit of an overcast day at times with the occasional attempt at rain but in fact it was ideal for riding in. Warm enough without being hot and sweaty.
I'll not steal Colin's thunder but I'll let his report give all the details of the ride. It involved several stops for repairs and punctures etc.
After Paul aka soltydog broke for home on the return journey at Holme on Spalding Moor Colin and I made for Stamford Bridge to loop back and come into York from the north east.
About a mile from the station the heavens opened and we rocked up to the station among the raceday revellers wet through. I got home around 10pm
A really good day out and a terrific ride.

107 miles York to York with a surprising, for a flat ride, 2300 ft of climbing. Fixed. With the rides to and from the stations it made a daily total for me of
113.5 miles


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37213826


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jul 2019)

colly said:


> 107 miles York to York with a surprising, for a flat ride, 2300 ft of climbing. Fixed. With the rides to and from the stations it made a daily total for me of
> 113.5 miles


I clocked it at 172 km, which is, er... yes - 107 miles!

I think that @colly's ride was his longest ever.

I was on my singlespeed. I'll do my report over in the actual ride thread.


----------



## geocycle (14 Jul 2019)

Nice ride up to Malham Tarn. 75 miles and one big hill but for once no wind. Picture shows Penyghent with Bike for scale.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jul 2019)

No ride yesterday, so took the chance to get out for an hour or so this morning. On the Giant again, while the Boardman is sorted.

Coal Road led me to Skeltons Lane and then the A58 to Whin Moor Lane and the wend between the fields to Shadwell. Down the hill through the village and up the rise to recross the A58 onto Carr Lane.
This route into Thorner is mainly downhill, except for the hill in the middle where the S-bends are to keep your legs warm.
Once in the village round past the church to find Milner Lane closed and coned off - actually, @Old jon mentioned that in a post the other day, but for whatever reason it didn't stick in my mind.
Ah well, that just leaves the climb up Church Hill as an option then.
Eventually the top was reached and the reward is a gently dropping road all the way to Bramham Park - although with a slight headwind today a little effort was needed to keep things moving respectably. A slight rise past the park and then the steep descent into the main Wothersome Dip. Which is immediately followed by an even steeper climb back out of it.
Stopped at the top to sort my front light out which had twisted round on it's bracket and was now pointing straight up. And put my lungs back in. But it was mainly the light I stopped for. 

Which way now - to head for Jewitt Lane where I'd originally intended doing a loop would leave two unappetising options for my return - either back the way I'd just ridden, which would mean tackling the Dip again followed by a steady uphill drag and once in Thorner another climb out of the village, or drop down off the ridge onto the busy A58 and climb all the way back up there through Bardsey and Scarcroft. So I headed for Bramham, which was not only slightly downhill, but also gave me different options.

Over the A1(M) bridge and down into the village, thinking I could loop around on Aberford Road and out into the countryside only to have that plan thwarted by the "Bramham 10k" road race, which was headed straight down there towards me with runners everywhere, so I stayed on Paradise Way.
Unusually, I stayed on the road rather than the normally deserted shared path (NCN R66) as the runners were also using that...
Blooming runners - Channel 5 should do a programme about them...

Fortunately traffic was light and well behaved and I was soon at Bramham Crossroads, so round that and onto the former A1, now just Main Street heading for Aberford. Once the edge of the village is reached there is a lovely long stretch of downhill, which took me across the bridge and to the right turn onto Cattle Lane for the ups and downs to Barwick. Through there and the steady ascent almost all the way to Scholes, then the drop through the fringes of the village to the Coronation Tree and down Leeds Road, over the bridge and up the other side and onto local roads up to home.

*18.87 miles *(30.36 km) in *1h 31m* at an average of *12.4 mph* with *1,026 ft* climbed and an average temperature of *17.1°C*

Enjoyed that, despite several motorised muppets - plus one who overtook me fully on the opposite side of the road , then stayed out there for over 100 yards once clear including past a junction . Lots of cyclists out and about today, including a small group of Seacroft Wheelers who couldn't have been cheerier with their greetings if they'd tried. Not the route I'd planned but it's good to shake it up a bit now and then, even if I had little choice in matters today!

Apologies, no pics today as I didn't stop - everywhere I'd half planned to stop there were either other people already there (or runners!) or the sun had gone in, so I was virtually home before I realised I'd not stopped at all. But to make up for that, here's a map:


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 475431
> View attachment 475432
> View attachment 475433
> View attachment 475434
> ...




The pics make me very envious..I love Yorkshire from the dales to the North York Moors and onto the coast at Whitby.A county of beautiful ,contrasting vistas.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jul 2019)

A 12 mile loop to Battisborough Cross this afternoon. Sun out...









https://www.strava.com/activities/2532012846


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jul 2019)

This afternoon I finally got round to taking the ebiked hybrid round the route through, or rather alongside, the Upper Washburn Valley that defeated me on the road bike in terms of having to walk up, in part, two hills.

The intent was to follow the same route but I had completely forgot back in January I was avoiding the possible thorns on the paths in the Country Park outbound. So 26.36 miles with 1898ft of the upwards variety, 1.27 miles and 128ft shorter, with an average speed of 12.9 mph, 0.5 mph faster; I left the motor off for flats, downhills and most false flats and pleased to see the battery was around half full when I got back home.

On the climbs that defeated me on the road bike a speed around 8 mph was typical.

Annoyingly not once, not twice but three times the chain overshot the smallest cog; back home it turned out that the high screw needed substantially more than a quarter turn to remedy the matter – not sure how it had become so loose. Worse, on the final bike upside down to loosen the rear wheel so as to release the chain, I spotted a brake pad lying on the ground – never occurred to me to put spare brake pad retaining clips in the saddle bag; fortunately it was off the front brakes and no severe down hills were left on the ride.

Heading north west on the west side of the Washburn Valley





Further on despite being virtually the back of beyond an overly destination named set of road signs, the more typical one around these parts simply point to Otley, Skipton and Pateley Bridge, possibly with a nearby village as well, so as to completely confuse non-locals trying to find their way to many places including Harrogate.




Heading south east on the Greenhow-Blubberhouses road on the east side of the valley


----------



## DRM (14 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No-one covered the figure with old bed-sheets & dirty clothes?
> 
> And the elephants, with a Disc on them?
> Hmm, haven't I seen something vaguely like that before
> ...


There is a large poster on one of the walls that is about Beryl, however the main theme is cinema, as it used to be the old “flea pit” cinema, I had given it a full blast run up Morley Bottoms (yes I know snigger & all that) with a promise of a coffee at Cucina’s, but they were just setting up, so I went a bit further on for some more climbs & had a coffee at home instead, I did notice that one of the benches at the bottom of the pedestrian precinct going up to Morrison’s now sports a Beryl Burton memorial plaque/board type thing.


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Jul 2019)

I'm not taking a bike on holiday this year so cycled from home to furrin parts. On the way I crossed the River Teviot at Kalemouth. 





Next stop on the border, which at this crossing is completely unmarked. According to the 1:50000 map the border runs down this road, but the 1:25000 map shows the road as in Ingerland and the border running along the verge to the left. They'll never take our telegraph poles! View is looking north.







100m further on the road turns to the right and the border turns left to head in a north westerly direction, marked by the broad uncultivated gap between the two fields. Scotland on the left, England on the right. 







At Coldstream the border crossing is well marked.







You wouldn't get much bridge for £6K today. 







Looking upstream towards Coldstream -







After a quick stop for refreshments there was just the small matter of a 30 mile run downwind to home. One more stop looking south towards the Cheviot.






Today's map -






63.5 miles @ 15.5 mph, 1078m upwards.


----------



## MrBeanz (15 Jul 2019)

Got Gina back out again. 32 miles, warm ride but she did well!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2019)

Yesterday was the CTC Triennial Veterans ride for the over 50's. 
Run every three years. It's a fairly sedate 100 miler starting, stopping for elevenses, lunch and afternoon tea at the same place taking in 4 loops of 25 miles.
I did my first run 3 years ago and I was the youngest out of the riders by a fair old margin. Once again, this year I was the youngest. With 2 of the oldest in our group 79 years young. One of whom ( Stuart) used to race in his youth and still had a fair old lick of speed.

Overall a thoroughly enjoyable, sociable ride. Even the rain decided to keep away with just a short drizzle which didn't even make the roads wet.

I got my 2nd bar for the badge, Stuart got his 12th bar.





Imperial century#15 for the year. And some future Eddington's in the bag.
Descending Hildenborough so early in the morning I had a go at cracking 50mph. nearly..... but not quite, I got to 49.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jul 2019)

Yesterday, we went to Let's Ride Sheffield 2019. Myself, Mat, my son, his son, and a third friend's son (his Dad couldn't be there) riding on the closed-to-all-other-traffic roads of Sheffield. It was a 6.5 km route from Endcliffe Park to the Winter Gardens and back (there was a shorter route too for those that didn't want to go far).

We had a great time. There were lots and lots of people taking part of all ages and abilities. We saw 2 year olds on balance bikes and 80+ on electric bikes. There were unicycles, trikes and tandems. I saw a mother on a Raleigh Chopper and her son on a Raleigh Tomahawk. Hand cycles, recumbents, wheelchair cycles, dutch frames, banana frames and TT bikes. So much to see  It was great to see so many cyclists riding on the (usually) car-intensive streets of Sheffield 

We had a great time. Sporting our club colours and riding a mix of CX (flat or drop bar) and road bikes, we had a great time (safely) whizzing along the roads and taking in the atmosphere. There were stalls galore in the festival site at Endcliffe Park, but there was no way we were waiting an hour in the queue for food - it cuts into your riding time! A fun time was had riding through the Winter Gardens and catching snatches of the stunt show as we rode by.

The kids in particular did very, very well and left the two of us behind until we had the chance to catch them napping and blasting past with a cheery wave. Then the chase was on and the kids were not giving up. We managed 5 minutes before we _let_ them ride in front (weren't we nice  ). What was fantastic was how the kids worked together to make sure all had a good time. My son is nowhere near as confident a cyclist as the other two, but they looked after him by setting a manageable pace and ensuring the three stayed together and everyone enjoyed themselves.

Five laps and 20.8 miles later, we returned to the car park with 10 minutes to spare before they re-opened the roads to motorists. Four hours of fun. A great way to spend a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Old jon (15 Jul 2019)

After a weekend of different sorts of enjoyment, music and drinking mostly, it took quite some time this morning before pedalling just sort of happened. But things improved.

Darkest Holbeck first, to reach Office Lock. Ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road and then up to Headingley, followed by more up to the Ring Road. Shortly after crossing that, pedalling became easier. Mostly because the road levelled off. Three quicker cyclists passed me and turned right towards Adel. I carried on along the A 660 to Bramhope and further along to the Dyneley Arms, where I could not resist the right turn to descend Pool Bank. On the fixed, and indeed the other bike also, I would always like this to be faster, but today this was not to be. Through the village and turn left, this is one of those rides that the bike can do by itself, almost.

Quite a lot of other riders about this morning, I reckon by the time I reached the maypole in Otley the score was well into double figures. A short stop here, eating and drinking, then off to ride up Leeds Road. Two folk on bikes led me past Chevin Cycles, they were riding shiny bikes and I reckoned they would vanish away in front of me in no time at all. Nope, around laundry corner and they were still in sight, and before we reached the roundabout I had to overtake. Apologetically and sweating profusely, but . . .

That’s it with fixed, I have a possible speed range from about eight to twenty six and a bit mph. Anything less than eight uphill just does not work, Leeds Road is above ten in patches but the last half mile will be well below that, a couple of stretches out of the saddle just to keep the cadence up. So, through Bramhope again and turn left at the roundabout to ride up Kings Road to Arthington Road.



More traffic than usual on Church Lane, that is not a lot though. Back to the A 660 for the resurfaced ( surface dressed ) drop to Headingley where a right turn to pass the cricket ground takes me down another hill to Kirkstall. Back on the towpath, which was well populated today. Off the canal, Water Lane to Victoria Bridge where a demonstration was in progress. The diversion was the way I was going, thirty miles of riding needed to be showered off. I rode home. The sight of which brought the usual grin.

And the almost usual map


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Jul 2019)

Weather's supposed to turn tomorrow so thought I'd have a wee spin on the Tricross. Front derailleur needed adjusted so I adjusted it and made it worse, of course. Not sure if the creaking is from me or the bottom bracket, might try lying on my back and cycling an imaginary bike to check if it's me but not sure if that's scientific. Went on a route out around the fields of Stirling that I hadn't done for a few years - it's astonishing how many new houses have been built. I presume they're getting around green belt planning rules by buying farm buildings, knocking them down and putting their timber frame ranch houses up. What used to be very quiet single track lanes with only cyclists, walkers, horses and the odd tractor now seem to be dominated by big Range Rovers who either charge past you missing by a whisker or sit right on your back wheel for ages until you dismount in exasperation.

Anyway, here's the route -






23 miles at an average of 13 mph and about 1000ft of climbing - including a Cat 4 climb - whatever that is! Quite pleased overall, I think my fitness is slowly coming back and I've now lost 18lbs with my diet - 6lbs to go to reach target.

Obligatory "Your Bike In Front Of A Monument" pic


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jul 2019)

gavgav said:


> I’m up in Wales, at the caravan and got my longest ride of the year, so far, in today. It was a blustery, cloudy, cool and not very summery morning, but I soon warmed up as I headed out and down the main road, to Barmouth. Very busy, as usual at this time of year, but only 1 stupid close pass from a Toyota. The Northerly wind was behind me and so it was a quick, for me, trip and along the promenade, in Barmouth, I set a new Strava segment PB, which puts me 64th out of 1702. That doesn’t happen often for someone slow like me!
> 
> It was busy getting out of Barmouth, due to the day trippers arriving, but I climbed up the short distance and then crossed Barmouth Bridge, to begin the lovely section up the Mawddach Trail. It was quite busy along there, today, with walkers and cyclists. They’ve done some patchwork on the section up to The George Hotel, which was much needed and it’s better than the rutted mess it was becoming.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're getting on well with the new gearing. Reminds me that I still need to fit the guard onto the big ring for you.


Have been offline a few days as busy with family stuff so didn't post my rides from Wednesday evening or Thursday:
*Wednesday *I got the Galaxy out and headed for Cardington. I couldn't get out until about an hour after I'd wanted to so the idea was that there were lots of options for cutting it short if needed. In the end I did the whole route and got back as it started getting properly dark. Nice quiet roads and the odd bit of wildlife to be spotted, the highlight being hares in two seperate places.

32.4 miles at a pleasing 15.2 mph average (better than expected considering there is a decent hillclimb in the middle).





On my way to Condover towards the end of the ride.

*Thursday *was a daytime ride but I couldn't be out too long so took to my Longnor, Dudgley, Wilderley, Pulverbatch route. I used the knockabout bike for convenience and was glad that I had as within a few miles it was raining, which I hadn't expected (didn't want the good bikes getting mucky ). It was quite warm out though so the lack of waterproofs was no big deal and it only lasted for a few miles.

There were a few young rabbits about. Over the last couple of summers the ones I've seen have mostly been dead or dying so it looks like the disease causing it has passed.

I took the direct route back from Pulverbatch which is a nice fast sweeping downhill then climbed over Lyth Hill from the Great Lyth side and along the rough track. Apparently there hadn't been any rain at home - just where I was.

25.2 miles for this one at 13.2 mph.





View from near Smethcott..





At the top of Lyth Hill. One of the showers is rolling off into the distance.





I'd hoped that this arty angle would show how rough the path across the top of Lyth Hill is but it makes it look quite smooth instead.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Jul 2019)

Calm, sunny days have been a rarity this summer so despite the hangover from yesterday's cricket celebrations I took missen off this morning for a hilly ride.

Started by cutting across the grain to get into the Derwent valley through Burnhopefield where I dropped down to Ebchester to cross the river. A short climb up the other side brings you to the junction with Boundary Lane. Not sure why it's called this but from the junction right up to Kilnpit hill (about 5 miles) I didn't see another vehicle. It's one of my favourite lanes.




The route

Ower the moor, with the first heather flowers showing, to Blanchland for a brew at the White Monk tearooms. When I came out a chap from Cheltenham was admiring my 'ancient' bicycle. Cheeky bugger - I bought it around 20 years ago (I think).

The big climb over to Rookhope was made harder by not being able to use my bottom gear as my chain kept coming off the front chainrings when I went for the smallest gear. Rule 5 applies in these cases and I was soon bombing down the other side and into Weardale.





'Ancient' Ridley Triton

The road on the South side of the valley is much quieter and better surfaced than the main road so I detoured to Daddry Shield and then turned for home. Stopped for a drink in Wolsingham before tackling the climb out of the village and then Viewly Hill from where I kept to the lanes through Quebec and Langley Park.

A wonderful 70 mile ride with 5,000ft of climbing - an excellent hangover cure.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

A gentle 10 mile bimble / utility ride to and around Littleport on Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

OMG, the bugs... Those little tickly things that get *everywhere*

Still, it was good to get out.


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Jul 2019)

Just 2 short rides this time, could only manage a commute on Saturday as my daughter was having some friends round for a surprise party for one the friends 16th birthday and it was being held at my house !Couldn't (wasn't brave enough) get them up very early on Sunday so just a quick dash on a short loop round the Whixall lanes going into Whixall where I was passed very close on a blind bend by a DPD van who then pulled up 100 metres up the road at the house he was delivering to, then turning over the canal to Fenns Wood, back over the canal to Alkington and on to Hollinswood, Lower Houses, being chased by a pack of spaniels, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston added another loop going up to Poolhead then turning back to Foxholes, past the Falconry Centre to Highfields, Horton and back home. 18.96 miles at average 15.5mph in a bit of a breeze. Daughters turn for the 16th birthday surprise today as her friends took her into Shrewsbury for tea at Zizzi's after their day doing National Citizenship service stuff in Wem so I went for a quick ride this evening, this was a good plan as all the tractors and silage trailers had finished by this time. Started the same way as yesterday into Whixall but carried straight on to Alkington before turning back the opposite way across the canal and Fenns Bank crossing the lane through Whixall to go on to Hollinswood, Lower House, Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Creamore and back the same as yesterday past The Moat Shed which looked very busy and home. It was very warm but no breeze today16 miles @ average 16mph therefore taking exactly an hour.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Jul 2019)

As I was going to cycle over to my dad`s today (Elmswell) I thought that I`d choose another route, the direct route is only 6.2 miles so usually choose a wayward route. I thought that I`d go via Rattlesden and then Felsham and Gedding. I had`nt cycled Gedding before but I ran it back in 1988 when it was on the Bury 20 run. The road was exactly how it was, going past Gedding Hall, which is the home of a certain Bill Wyman, I thought that I`d name drop ! From Gedding I went on to Drinkstone and there I got a bit confused of which road to take to Woolpit. I was`nt lost, just confused, so took one road and then turned around as I did`nt want o put too many miles in before I got to dad`s. It ended at Elmswell at 17.8. My cycling began again at 2.45 and this time it was my usual route via Wetherden, Haughley and back to Stowmarket. The ride was pretty good, not too much traffic and everyone behaving themselves. Weather was overcast and about 17 degrees perhaps a tad more later. Total ride was 25 miles at 17.7 average. Another day on the Vitus. My Claude Butler is feeling a bit left out !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jul 2019)

I intended to take the short route around the Hills. All was well as I went around the northern end but at Coddington Cross I had my first steering problem. It took me off course. Never mind I could get back by climbing over Wellington Heath from Pegs Farm. No I couldn't as that steering problem took me right and not left. So Munsley it was with a left to take me along the flanks of the Marcles. Again the steering failed and took me up the good climb over to Woolhope Cockshoot where I was forced to turn right over to Canwood. Some semblance of control seemed to return as I rounded by Woolhope. So I climbed to the Marcle Ridge and dropped away to Much Marcle. With full control resumed it was the just the standard run back. Wonder what the steering problem was caused by and will it always lead me astray each time it occurs? 56 smiles (instead of 35).


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jul 2019)

A fabulous evening for a ride from work. Out on the Tricross just after 5pm, 28.1 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Jul 2019)

Nice bike


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jul 2019)

Flexi day off work today i.e. I’ve worked too many hours and they will not pay overtime. So almost a normal ride this afternoon to Arkendale except that I turned right instead of the usual left at the junction in Nidd and consequently joined the Ripley to Knaresborough further west than normal. This gave the advantage of passing the normal joining point in a fast speed and consequentially up the climb that follows in a new fast time.





From Arkendale continued west and eventually the undulating route found a vista of the Vale of York




The Romans got here first so no chance of a road following the flatter land; more undulations heading south east on Dere Street, nowadays part of the B6265.




In Green Hammerton the Bay Horse sits at a quite crossroads these days. Was not always the case, the road from the right and that straight on was the A59 until the by-pass was built but the junction has always been laid out as it is today with eastbound traffic on the A59 having to give way – the tail backs were immense at times.




Joined the A59 for quick down grade dash into Kirk Hammerton and a right turn into the main part of the village. The village train station, Hammerton, adjoins an as yet unmodernised level crossing.




West then south to Cattal where a real life Transformer passed by




Continuing west via Hunsingore, Walshford and North Deighton reached Spofforth where the Defy detracted from the WW1 memorial




Then north west following the route of NCN67 through Follifoot, onto the A658 briefly, and along Rudding Lane, the traffic lights on the narrow bridge as normal went red. It was school kicking out time when I reached Harrogate so a deal of rat running crossing the parkland known as the Stray




38.93 miles 1784ft climbed Avg 13.9 mph.


----------



## jongooligan (16 Jul 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Joined the A59 for quick down grade dash into Kirk Hammerton and a right turn into the main part of the village. The village train station, Hammerton, adjoins an as yet unmodernised level crossing.



Have you ever been caught at that crossing? Takes around 15 minutes if both an East and West bound train are due at about the same time. Easily enough time to nip into the pub for a pint if you're stuck on the North side.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Jul 2019)

I had an unexpected ride this afternoon, as we did have other plans, so my luck was in. It was warm and humid out and I toyed with which of my normal routes to take, however I chose my Mendlesham and Cotton one as there are plenty of turn offs if need be. Now I must have chosen this route for a reason. That reason came at about 4 1/2 miles when I came across two female cyclists on a traffic island, one had a puncture and was on the phone to her husband. Long story short. As I had two spare inner tubes (always carry two) I changed her rear inner tube and got her back up and running. Luckily my inner tube was the right size for her tyre. I can`t remember the make of tyre but it was the easiest I have ever taken off and re-fitted. They continued on their way and I caught up with them a mile or so up the road. They still had a fair way to go. I continued to Mendlesham, Cotton, Bacton and Old Newton, where I stopped to text the wife that I`d be another 20 minutes or so, as she gets worried if I don`t show at the time I say I`ll be back. My word it was a warm cycle. Now don`t get me wrong, I`ve cycled in far higher temperatures ( it was 24 degrees) but the humidity seemed to be high, the sky certainly looked stormy. The ride finished at 21.8 at 18.3mph average. I just hope that the two ladies got back home safely without further ado. They did say that cyclists are always so kind, I`d tend to agree as people have always called out to me if I have stopped for any reason. Sorry, no pictures to add.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jul 2019)

Given up on strava..
Been out doing xc rides with Son in law a few evenings , all off road, stingers and brambles are having a whale of a time, our legs not so much.
Been glorious weather, 20 mile loop with a few really good technical xc sections, roots and sharp twisty turns with lots to duck and dodge branches. 

Some pics


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Jul 2019)

Had a days holiday today so had time for a quick ride, I started out the opposite way to normal towards the Moat Shed but turning for Northwood before I got that far and onto Waterloo, down Goblins Lane into Whixall and turned towards Hollinswood where I turned off to Tilstock finding the temporary traffic lights still there and not much work happening. In Tilstock I turned back towards Whixall down a very narrow lane where I don't normally meet any traffic apart from an occasional horse rider, I was moving along quite happily when I came face to face with a large tractor and silage trailor, luckily it was by a house so I could wait on their drive while he passed, I set off again thinking they normally travel in a convoy of at least 2 sometimes 3 when the next one appeared and I had to get off and wait on the very narrow verge ,they are huge when they are that close! After that I went to Alkington then Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, back to Hollinswood retracing the outward route in Whixall for a bit then just before I turn for home another tractor this time with a full muck spreader pulled out to go up our lane, I was happier following it rather it passing me although I did stay well back as it smells bad and drops stuff off the back every now and then, and back home. 17.48 miles at average 16.1mph and it was very hot.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Jul 2019)

AndreaJ said:


> Had a days holiday today so had time for a quick ride, I started out the opposite way to normal towards the Moat Shed but turning for Northwood before I got that far and onto Waterloo, down Goblins Lane into Whixall and turned towards Hollinswood where I turned off to Tilstock finding the temporary traffic lights still there and not much work happening. In Tilstock I turned back towards Whixall down a very narrow lane where I don't normally meet any traffic apart from an occasional horse rider, I was moving along quite happily when I came face to face with a large tractor and silage trailor, luckily it was by a house so I could wait on their drive while he passed, I set off again thinking they normally travel in a convoy of at least 2 sometimes 3 when the next one appeared and I had to get off and wait on the very narrow verge ,they are huge when they are that close! After that I went to Alkington then Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, back to Hollinswood retracing the outward route in Whixall for a bit then just before I turn for home another tractor this time with a full muck spreader pulled out to go up our lane, I was happier following it rather it passing me although I did stay well back as it smells bad and drops stuff off the back every now and then, and back home. 17.48 miles at average 16.1mph and it was very hot.



I too saw tractors out today, 3 to be precise and one digger. You never know what is going to be around the next corner do you ? I don`t blame you for staying back because of the smell, dustcarts are bad enough.


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jul 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Have you ever been caught at that crossing?


No but it was the first time by bike.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

Another utility ride on Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Needed to pop to the local agricultural machinery place as the cutter deck drive belt they'd ordered for my mower was the wrong one and I had to take it back. Hopefully the right one will be ordered for me this time as I took the knackered belt along as well.

So out via Downham Common and Black Bank to the industrial estate. Sorted out what I needed to sort out. After that, I went for a bit of a bimble through Littleport, out via Station Road to take a short hop along the A10. From there, it was back down Camel Road and back into Littleport.

As I had locks with me, I stopped off at the Co-op on the Wisbech Road to see if there was anything interesting to be had on yellow sticker. Picked up two cartons of vegetable soup at 35p each and a tub of dark drinking chocolate for £1.50. Then back home the way I came.

Was really hot and sticky out, and swarms of those corn bug things were out in force. Thank goodness for my glasses keeping the blasted things out of my eyes, and I ended up resorting to arm warmers to keep them off. They tickle like blazes...

Loads of cyclists out and about though, all really friendly and cheerful. Except for the chap on a posh time trial bike who overtook me at warp speed.

About 11 miles all told.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jul 2019)

Phew, what a scorcher! I’m in Devon today visiting the MIL. I took the bike with me though and whilst the Fragrant MrsP was catching up with her mum I got a sneaky 20 mile ride in this morning and blagged the last letter in the ABC thread. 

Started at the MIL in Witheridge and went mostly downhill via Filleigh and Lapford to Zeal Monachorum, had a pootle around but there’s now’t there ‘cept a Church. 

Rode back more a less the same way stopped for a celebratory Magnum ice, and back home up a feckin great hill in Lapford. 

A lovely ride out, lovely weather, and fantastic road surfaces on mostly quiet single track roads.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jul 2019)

Another ride on the Tricross after work. On my diet today I think I consumed far too few calories so for most of my ride I felt as though I was running on empty, my legs would not work!
Anyway 28 miles with a 14.2 average mph.


----------



## Cavalol (16 Jul 2019)

Lovely ride on the bargain Boardy I got at the weekend. Have to say it rode as well as bikes that cost me ten times the purchase price.

Had averaged just over 15mph on the ride to just before Chester, probably a fair average of my usual as I didn't really stop, least not for long. Usually take in a brew by the river, but plodded on instead.















Just over the border, atop the A550 by Deeside industrial estate. Drink of council pop here, was very warm though the breeze helped keep things reasonably cool...







Next stop not that far away (couple of miles, at a guess) with a forlorn glance to the right of the blue bridge and a prayer to the great God of CAP prices that the auction do me proud when I take my car there on Friday...






Next stop where the path starts again (after having come off it for a short while) on Sealand Road. After this there's that ace bit where fat old people can pretend they're on a sprinting circuit as you take the path round the back of the race course...






No stop at the cafe today, thought I'd have a blast at Dee Hills Climb and see what time I could get. Went about it slightly wrong (took the slower approach road, silly thing to do) and was in just too high a gear at the bottom, plus a couple of ladies with prams were right in the middle of the road which slowed me slightly 'til they decided which way they were going. Carried a decent speed to maybe 1/4 or 1/3rd of the way up, but having stayed in that gear (can't remember which, probably 14th) from the off, I should have taken the other road, got more speed up on the approach in that gear and it would have carried me further. No biggy though, I'll beat my previous best this year with more practise, confident of it.

For a sub £100 bike it was very, very good. Big fan of Mr Boardman's stuff (all of which have been pretty low priced/spec) and this was no different.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jul 2019)

By the time I got out this evening it was almost gloomy.... the sky was impressive though.

A loop through Bourn, The Eversdens, Harlton and Comberton


















https://www.strava.com/activities/2537757117


----------



## pjd57 (16 Jul 2019)

It was a real pleasure to go out today with our oldest grandson who is in Glasgow for part of the summer holidays.

He asked if I could drop the saddle on my hybrid so he could try it.
It worked.




We went across the city via the Kelvin and the Clyde.
Glasgow green was a bit awkward due to music festival fences.
But we managed



@Pat "5mph" counter is going well, but today's numbers are down.

The boy managed the miles on my old bike well and now says he is ready to go to the Falkirk wheel.

I realised that I actually had him on a child seat on the back of that bike when I first bought it.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jul 2019)

Got out for a blat on the Helium this evening;46k out to Hundred foot bank and Ten Mile Bank.Then back along the river to Littleport and then a late decision to go via Branch Bank to Queen Adelaide and Ely.

A non too shabby 34kmh average and nice to give the bike a proper thrash.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2537911268


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2019)

Today's outing was a one way ride - train out to Ely and straight back home on the bike. Leaving the station and following the Queen Adelaide Way alongside the River Great Ouse, all you can see is banking on the left and you realise that the road is probable below the water level of the river.

My route took me out initially to Prickwillow and past the comically named "Shippea Hill" rail station given how flat and open the area is (Sedge Fen)




From there it was across to Lakenheath where a couple of noisy F15s were being given a few circuits, down to Eriswell and West Stow where normal Suffolk countryside started to appear



Carrying on through Fornham All Saints and Great Barton (to avoid Bury St. Edmunds), Thurston & Tostock, over the A14 and more back roads through Drinkstone and Woolpit where someone has got fed up waiting for a road sign to be replaced



These eventually brought me out on familiar roads at Stowmarket where I took the scenic route to Needham Market and a quick stop for for a breather at the lakes



The run from there to Great Blakenham was made easier by drafting the traffic being slowed by a tractor up ahead and approaching the rail crossing there I was overtaken by a small white car and I could see the driver & passenger looking round as they slowed as the barriers were down - it turned out to be my dad & stepmother who'd been for a meal so we had a chat for a couple of minutes while waiting for the trains to pass. 
After that it was a standard last 20 miles round Ipswich through Westerfield, Rushmere & Bucklesham to home - however the last 5 miles were a bit of a struggle as I just ran out of energy. I find it difficult to persuede myself eat & drink enough on the move, especially on a day when the temps were in the mid to high 20s) and a headwind had picked up due to an onshore breeze as I got nearer to hoome.
Longest run for a while - 72 miles and a good day out: https://www.strava.com/activities/2536930751


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

There are a lot of places out here where the road is below the level of the river @Jenkins 

Comes with the territory I suppose LOL...


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> There are a lot of places out here where the road is below the level of the river @Jenkins
> 
> Comes with the territory I suppose LOL...


Oh yes - I remember a couple of years ago, I was on the train out to Peterborough and the whole area between the New & Old Bedford rivers was under quite a few feet of water - almost like an inland sea!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Oh yes - I remember a couple of years ago, I was on the train out to Peterborough and the whole area between the New & Old Bedford rivers was under quite a few feet of water - almost like an inland sea!



Ah, the Welney washes and up towards Oxlode... The road into Welney can be up to six feet under water at times.

And if you were on a train to Peterborough, you'd have gone right past Casa Reynard.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Jul 2019)

Having missed a club run or three, went out today To Tilford, used a route from the club, which had its quirks. ~(Some off road sections)

Outward route via Pirbright, Ash Tongham
Stopped athe the Rural Life Centre, which was not open apart from the cafe

Return via Seale, Ash Vale , Mytchett, West End and Addlestone.

I found while at my stop that although I had been follwoing the route on Garmin, it was not recording apart from first 2.5 miles

So approximate total was 68 miles at very roughly 14.8 mph, and about 2100 feet of climbing.

Part that was recorded is here
https://www.strava.com/activities/2536797935


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 Jul 2019)

I will keep a look out for that sign post as it must be in the vicinity of where I was cycling on Monday. Enjoyed the read. I have cycled from Stowmarket to Ipswich via Great Blakenham on my commute ( when Sharpestone Street, Barham was closed) but it was a bit risky coming between Needham and Blakenham. Glad I don`t have to now.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jul 2019)

A couple of rides to mention:

*Yesterday* I got out in the morning and did a regular route to Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot and Upton Magna. Nice weather with a light wind which made the riding fairly easy and although I started off intending to take this one at a leisurely pace that resolve didn't last too long.

I was surprised to see a reasonable number of other cyclists out and about plus the local school had a large group out doing bikeability.

Dead on 34 miles on the clock at the finish with a 15.2 mph average.





Looking nice and summery at Woodgreen.

*Today* it was another morning ride and another regular route to Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Melverley, Crew Green, Wollaston, Westbury, Plox Green and back via Exfords Green and Condover.

This time I really did need to take it easy as I've managed to strain my hip again (but not badly like before). Despite not pressing on I got on reasonably well to Montford Bridge but then started to feel the effects of a headwind that was stronger than I was expecting.

I'd needed to let a few vehicles by on the way to Shrawardine. Hearing a van coming up behind I pulled over and was very glad I had as the driver went past me with his eyes glued to his mobile. I'm not sure if he even saw me.

At Crew Green I took to the climb up to Bulthy Hill which was quite an effort today. Descending the other side there was a bit of a blockage as I came across cattle in the road. I assumed that they were being driven along to another field but soon realised there was nobody with them and that they'd escaped. As I turned back towards the nearest farm to try and find someone to tell about it I encountered a young lady coming running down the road to sort them out so was on my way just a few minutes later.

I had intended to take to the lanes after Westbury but the wind direction and speed was too good to ignore so I ended up on the long straight to Yockleton and Nox where I got some good cruising speeds up.

The hip felt alright towards the end of the ride so I added a bit of mileage through Condover. I wasn't impressed on the short section of the A49 when a driver overtook me at great speed with only about a foot of clearance and traffic coming the other way - it soured the mood a little.

A bit of a detour round the village to round the mileage up and I finished on 36.1 miles and 14.6 mph average with a 34.7 mph maximum.





Between Montford Bridge and Montford.





Crossing the Severn into Wales.






A bit of a traffic hold up at Bulthy.





Pausing for a drink at Arscott.


----------



## Cavalol (17 Jul 2019)

Elybazza61 said:


> Got out for a blat on the Helium this evening;46k out to Hundred foot bank and Ten Mile Bank.Then back along the river to Littleport and then a late decision to go via Branch Bank to Queen Adelaide and Ely.
> 
> A non too shabby 34kmh average and nice to give the bike a proper thrash.
> 
> ...




That Ridley is gorgeous.


----------



## Con (17 Jul 2019)

Well we're on holiday in majorca at the moment I honestly didn't realise how big cycling is over here they're mad for them. Now I've got a bit of a confession to make we hired a couple of ebikes you can call it cheating if you want but it's fickin hot over here. Anyway we rode to the cap de formentor lighthouse and it's stunning with a good 10k closed to cars. It's got some really good descents that really showed up the limitations of the ebikes. I'm going to have to come back when it's not as hot


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2019)

On the way back from work I passed a combine harvester in a field.

This is what Xtracycles are for.

I went to the apartment, scooped up Beautiful Daughter and took her to see it.






This was interesting, but not for long. 

Fortunately we were able to go past two local farms and see lots of cows, goats, ducks, chickens horses _and _rabbits.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jul 2019)

Margaret PR, Jules H, Pete M and me in Upton. Pete didn't have a bottle so after much pfaffing he bought one in the little bike shop. We were running late for the meet with Mrs 26 who was joining us from Ledbury. We were quite late when we got there. Eventually we got under way again. The girls turned back from Much Marcle where we started the climbing. We took an unusual route over the Marcles for a change to eventually drop onto the Wye at Hoarwithy. From here we took lanes that were new for Jules and Pete and were less familiar to me. The lanes are quite up and down so the pace dropped away. It gave me the chance to check the route from time to time as I tended to be in the lead. The old cafe at Three Ashes has gone now so it had to be Goodrich Castle. 
Despite our lateness we spent a bit of time at the cafe before heading for Ross on Wye. Jules had a bad patch with back ache but rode it off. So we took a fairly standard and easy run back. Nice to get into less familiar lanes for a change. 83 smiles


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

20-something miles in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres today - to and from Ely station, and then in and around Cambridge via Cambridge North station.

My day didn't quite go to plan, as one of my bike locks decided to give up the ghost. I couldn't unlock it, so had to dive into Wilkos to buy a hacksaw to saw through it. Talk about maximum embarrassment for me and maximum amusement on the part of other cyclists.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2019)

As mentioned elsewhere, Sunday was extremely quiet at work and, for something to do, I plotted a circular route based out of Lowestoft simply to have a lok at the Reedham chain ferry. Due to the lack of road crossings of the three main rivers in the area (unless you're prepared to take in the main roads from Norwich to Lowestoft & Great Yarmouth, and I wasn't) this took some doing. Then to add a bit more interest I modified it to take in a few more round tower churches to add to my list. Despite the exertions of yesterday, I loaded the Planet X into the car and headed out for Lowestoft this morning.

I started out heading southwest where the fisrt stops were at Rushmere & Mutford, then up towards Beccles past the UK Parachuting centre where I slowed to watch a few nutters/parachutists (delete as applicable) land and the first river crossing of the Waveney at Beccles, then up to Thurlton and Reedham for the ferry crossing over the second river - the Yare, from which Yarmouth gets its name.






Carrying on northwards through Freethorpe & Moulton St Mary



into Acle, over river number three (the Bure) and into Stokesby where I suffered a cut tyre and had to replace the tube. Thankfully this was by the village green so I was able to take my time in the shade of a tree while sat on a bench. It was then on through Mautby and coastwise to Caister and the long drag southbound into the wind through Great Yarmouth, keeping mostly away from the tourist areas, (this is the research vessel Triton in the docks)



with a slight diversion inland keeping to the quieter back roads around Lound & Blundeston (OK, a couple of churces may have been involved) and back to the starting point in Lowestoft.
Another 55 miles, slightly cooler than yesterday and with a bit more cloud cover to make it a bit more comfortable, despite the breeze. https://www.strava.com/activities/2539918689


----------



## C R (17 Jul 2019)

Didn't get to ride over the weekend, just my short commute every day, so was getting a bit restless. Managed to squeeze a short ride this evening.

Out through the lanes around Kempsey to the A38 down Bestmans Ln. As i reached the A38 a large group of scooters were going past, the riders were friendly, but as I followed them down the road I could taste their exhaust in the air even after they were long gone, all the way to the turn for Kerswell Green. The turn for High Green came quick. There were a couple of marshalls for some cycle race at the turn, and as I rode over the motorway into the village a small peloton came the other way. I came across a couple of stragglers on the way to Croome, and another set of marshalls at the turn.

Took a right to follow Rebecca Road past Croome Court, towards Besford Bridge, and then a left for Wadborough. After Wadborough it was the standard route through Littleworth and down past Norton.

14.6 really enjoyable miles at 16.2mph. My fastest ride so far.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Jul 2019)

Slow one today but with some good climbing content.

How do people get a screenshot of route done on Android?


----------



## C R (18 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Slow one today but with some good climbing content.
> 
> How do people get a screenshot of route done on Android?


In mine you press the volume down and power buttons at the same time and hold for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Jul 2019)

C R said:


> In mine you press the volume down and power buttons at the same time and hold for a couple of seconds.



Think I have it now, but some people (more computer savvy than me) get all the data to show as well, one step at a time


----------



## C R (18 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Think I have it now, but some people (more computer savvy than me) get all the data to show as well, one step at a time
> 
> View attachment 475978


That will depend on how the software you use arranges the data. My screenshots are from the summary page of the Garmin Connect app.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Jul 2019)

C R said:


> That will depend on how the software you use arranges the data. My screenshots are from the summary page of the Garmin Connect app.



A bit squashed but I think I got it!!!


----------



## C R (18 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> A bit squashed but I think I got it!!!
> View attachment 475989


That's it. You an also crop the image to only show what you want, and usually the map can be zoomed in and out.

BTW, where abouts is that? Portugal?


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Jul 2019)

C R said:


> That's it. You an also crop the image to only show what you want, and usually the map can be zoomed in and out.
> 
> BTW, where abouts is that? Portugal?



Yep, Eastern Algarve.


----------



## Old jon (18 Jul 2019)

Blue sky again, gentle breeze and a few white clouds. No idea of where to ride, so wheel out the geared bike and ride towards Holbeck. The protest / demonstration or what ever on Victoria Bridge has altered local traffic patterns quite a bit. Sweet Street and Water Lane were both busy, by the time I had negotiated both holdups the route I was going to ride had been worked out.

This did not take much working out, just a ride I often do but anti clockwise for a change. And for a reason. I had wondered, an anticlockwise loop means tending to the right all the way around. So in England you are on the outside of each bend or corner, taking the longest path. Mostly. How much difference would that make, is what I wondered. Answer at the end of this post.

Across Crown Point Bridge and the long ride up to the clock at Oakwood, followed by the descent which only makes the climb of Boot Hill longer. A few police vehicles were cluttering footpaths at the start of this bit, never found out why. Pass the Ring Road and for this time carry straight on along the A 58 which always feels to be more downhill in this direction. Sort of busy, until after the junction with Coal Road, very few cars at all to the top of Scarcroft and then that lovely long drop to the bottom of Bardsey and without a single vehicle passing me. Nope, I do not ride that fast. A bit of a rise then again descend all the way to Collingham. Stay on the A 58 to the roundabout at Wetherby. I wanted to turn right here to take the road up to Wattle Syke roundabout, an articulated wagon followed me onto Wetherby roundabout, leaving plenty of room for me to swap lanes as I felt like, then passed as the road started to climb a little, still leaving room. Cheers Mate!!

At the top is West Woods Road, pedal away along there. It is a good road, little traffic, but not inspiring. Is that because there is nothing to cope with? Anyway, at the end turn right for Thorner. Passing all the signs directing performers and crew to where to park, before the festival. That must be a month away yet, better sooner I suppose. Then the junction. The OS map has Wothersome Village as a site of antiquity, I figured if it has been there that long, it will still be there later. So I can look sometime else.



Up out of there, a short drop then a right hand bend to start that hard pedalling road towards Thorner. Again the OS map, spot height 82 at the bend and 102 by where the police station used to be on the edge of the village. Twenty meters does not sound a lot, does it? Certainly feels it. Through the village, my chosen way out was up Sandhills. There is a house, partway along here, called Hillcrest. If you live there, OK that is as far up the hill as you go. But for the rest of us, it is not even halfway up Sandhills. Maybe ‘False Horizon’, but who needs accuracy for a house name? The right turn onto Skeltons Lane, and continue along Red Hall Lane back to the A 58 and a left turn towards Leeds. Down that hill and past the park and clock to some more descending and the way back across the Aire. Cut across Hunslet and up the last rise across the motorway ( bridge ) towards home.

Thirty point one one miles, widdershins, compared to exactly thirty miles clockwise. Yeah, this is only empirical, but it was a fun ride anyway, and gave me a happy grin ‘cos my wondering was right. This time.

And the map, which should be almost identical to one from early June,


----------



## Cavalol (18 Jul 2019)

Not much today, had pondered walking this but rode instead. Dropped the car off at the auctions and had a really nice ride back...







Had a good run from the blue bridge back to Chester. More excuses, but I was 'fresh' and should really have done a couple of miles warm up first, then got head down and tried to beat my previous best from Deeside to Chester, but was a good little blast all the same.

Did have a quick stop at the river today though, sort of feel guilty on the odd chance I don't have a break here...






Now, don't know if this allowed on here (soz if not!) but I have a right different mix of music on my iPod, and there always seems to be one stand out song per ride. This was on just as I hit the back of the race course coming back into Chester, can't describe how much I love this track...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2Ub-fhFI2w


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Not much today, had pondered walking this but rode instead. Dropped the car off at the auctions and had a really nice ride back...
> 
> View attachment 476031
> 
> ...




Coffee is bl--dy expensive by the river!!


----------



## Cavalol (18 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Coffee is bl--dy expensive by the river!!



Glad I don't drink the stuff! I think the café at the foot of the hill is a little cheaper than the one under the suspension bridge (which might be closed now, can't remember) or the one nearer The Boat House pub.


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Coffee is bl--dy expensive by the river!!



i like a latte or three during my rides.Not sure if i could drink that much.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Glad I don't drink the stuff! I think the café at the foot of the hill is a little cheaper than the one under the suspension bridge (which might be closed now, can't remember) or the one nearer The Boat House pub.



I'm a tight ar-e when it comes to the prices people charge for a spoonful of coffee and some hot water. I carry on up Dee Lane out past the Bike Factory to the van in Bill Smith's car park.


----------



## steven1988 (18 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yesterday, we went to Let's Ride Sheffield 2019. Myself, Mat, my son, his son, and a third friend's son (his Dad couldn't be there) riding on the closed-to-all-other-traffic roads of Sheffield. It was a 6.5 km route from Endcliffe Park to the Winter Gardens and back (there was a shorter route too for those that didn't want to go far).
> 
> We had a great time. There were lots and lots of people taking part of all ages and abilities. We saw 2 year olds on balance bikes and 80+ on electric bikes. There were unicycles, trikes and tandems. I saw a mother on a Raleigh Chopper and her son on a Raleigh Tomahawk. Hand cycles, recumbents, wheelchair cycles, dutch frames, banana frames and TT bikes. So much to see  It was great to see so many cyclists riding on the (usually) car-intensive streets of Sheffield
> 
> ...



Thank you for helping Mat with mini me, so glad they had a good time he loved it, i think T needs some gratitude for putting up with mini me and F for that long haha


----------



## derrick (18 Jul 2019)

Waited for the sun to come out before going for a ride, Horrible wet morning, Set of a bit after 1pm, Nice 40 miles a bit of wind but not to bad. Had a couple of close passes, nothing to serious, ended up in the pub for a nice cold beer as it was quite a hard ride, Looking at the weather for the rest of the week, it could be Sunday before i ride again.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2542820207#kudos


----------



## Cavalol (18 Jul 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> I'm a tight ar-e when it comes to the prices people charge for a spoonful of coffee and some hot water. I carry on up Dee Lane out past the Bike Factory to the van in Bill Smith's car park.



Only £1 there for a cup of tea! The biggest problem is not going in and buying a Bonneville.


----------



## Slow But Determined (18 Jul 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Only £1 there for a cup of tea! The biggest problem is not going in and buying a Bonneville.



You would certainly beat your best Deeside to Chester time on one of them!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jul 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Thank you for helping Mat with mini me, so glad they had a good time he loved it, i think T needs some gratitude for putting up with mini me and F for that long haha


T loved it and F kept them both in line. All Mat and I had to do was try to keep up!


----------



## Old jon (20 Jul 2019)

Not for the first time, the phone was forecasting thunderstorms around here. Not for the first time, I was disappointed. A few light spots of rain on a couple of occasions during this morning’s meander around the flatter local roads and that was it. No dramatic stuff at all . . .

Riding the fixed today, hence the flatter roads already referred to. Not too flat, with 1400 feet of climbing, says my garthing. Not many steep ones riding around anticlockwise, hmm, have to try it the other way sometime. First, the nosey through Holbeck so I could see if Victoria Bridge really was clear. It was, normal service resumed. The breeze was a little brisker this morning, and provided a welcome shove through Hunslet on the way to John o’ Gaunts. The roads were pretty quiet, a non working day for many. Take the left turn for Woodlesford and the drop past the station, this takes the road low enough to go under the bridge that supports the railway line, if you turn left at the end.

Across the canal and River Aire and start the two step climb into Swillington. This road continues to rise all the way until Garforth, with a background of Hook Moor wind turbines, comes into sight. Second exit from the roundabout here, to ride around the northern side of town to that big roundabout across the M 1. Riding most of the way around that to take the A 656, which eventually reaches Castleford and even further south. Not for me this morning though. There is a left turn for Micklefield, take that and once in the village go left again. This eventually reaches the B 1217 about a mile away from where I passed it at the previous roundabout. Turn right, although straight on works almost as well, ride to Lotherton Gates and turn left for Aberford.

I ride this way so often I should know every bump and ripple in the tarmac, I bet both bikes do! Anyway, along here I saw my first cyclists of the day, two pairs either side of the hill crest. To the road end and turn right, up the hump of Main Street and seeing three more riders travelling in the other direction. Turned left onto Cattle Lane and just glimpsed another cyclist at the top of the rise. There is a left hand bend further on where the road starts to rise again and I caught sight of the rider again, going well fast indeed. Not me, heave up the hill, the road undulates for a distance and then drops nicely to cross Cock Beck, a prelude for the climb into and through Barwick.



Scholes looks as if it is preparing for a scarecrow festival. If it is Bonfire Night they have made the dummies for this might just be a bit early. Are there still real scarecrows in fields? Suppose I have seen a few, as well as the kites imitating errr kites. Must be more attentive, instructions to myself. Leaving the village behind, across a bridge that no longer has a railway line under it, the junction with the A 64 is next. Turn left, ride a short way and turn right onto Thorner Lane. Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane reach the A 58, where I turn left to see how fast I can twiddle down the big hill. The spreadsheet reckons 150 rpm, the legs say too fast. But there was enough in the legs to manage the last few miles home, thirty and a bit miles, complete with grin.

The map,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jul 2019)

Jules H, Pete M, Margaret PR and me gathered at the Pot. It was busy as The Blues Festival was happening. We decided to take the White Rabbit run to Tewkesbury for a change. On the ramp to Strensham we helped shepherd a flock of sheep up the road. Seems sheep dogs and shepherds' crooks are things of the past. Just a quad bike will do. 
We went the Kemerton village way today and were greeted warmly by the cafe owner's mother at the Silk Centre. 
Eventually we dragged ourselves away to spot a red kite near Ashton under Hill before rounding the flanks of Bredon Hill to take on a bit of a head wind. On the ramp back up to Strensham Pete and I had Tour de France summit top finish play. Yay for me . Just a bit of crowd management was needed to get through the Festival goers before it was just Pete and me to get back. 
Not long after my return I was back out climbing over the Wyche Cutting on my way to visit Mrs 26 who is staying near Ledbury for a night or two. I returned by Donnington using a lane which is only useful if one was visiting the few houses on the main road. I opted to climb to the Gullet quarry where the views over the Severn and Avon valleys were superb in the evening light. 
Lovely pair of outings today and unexpectedly long miles for a Saturday. 79 smiles


----------



## MrBeanz (20 Jul 2019)

13 mile climb up a local mountain road. 3,018 feet elevation gain. (919 meters)


----------



## MrBeanz (21 Jul 2019)

Old jon said:


> Not for the first time, the phone was forecasting thunderstorms around here. Not for the first time, I was disappointed. A few light spots of rain on a couple of occasions during this morning’s meander around the flatter local roads and that was it. No dramatic stuff at all . . .
> 
> Riding the fixed today,
> 
> ]



Every time I open one of your videos, I freak out! Why are you on the wrong side of the road?


----------



## Old jon (21 Jul 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Every time I open one of your videos, I freak out! Why are you on the wrong side of the road?



I blame the car drivers


Every time!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Every time I open one of your videos, I freak out! Why are you on the wrong side of the road?



You too huh?


----------



## Old jon (21 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too huh?



Well, have some pity, please. I just get used to riding on the wrong side of the road here, then I go back to Brazil and learn to ride on the wrong side of the road there . . .

wanders off, mumbling into beard.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jul 2019)

A pootle our to Wallingford this morning to meet the Fragrant MrsP for breakfast, she had left earlier to go for a swim in Berinsfield lake. Tail wind on the way out, a really fast ride for me it felt like I was flying, it’s a great sensation when you get a ride like that. 

A smashing breakfast at the Old Post Office, a couple of cups of really nice coffee, then went to see if the Rides On Air bike shop was open. Not only was it not open, it wasn’t even there, the building was being demolished. I was pleased to see after enquiring that it had moved down the road, it wasn’t open though. 

Back on the bike for the way home into the head wind but it wasn’t so bad as to be tiresome. 

18:26 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2019)

Old jon said:


> Well, have some pity, please. I just get used to riding on the wrong side of the road here, then I go back to Brazil and learn to ride on the wrong side of the road there . . .
> 
> wanders off, mumbling into beard.



You should see my confusion when I visit the UK, or for that matter Beautiful Wife's family in Japan.

If I take my own bike I'll put a sign on the handlebars next time...


----------



## colly (21 Jul 2019)

The first day of a week away up Northumberland and the first ride of the week. Just a little taster this morning with a jaunt down to Warkworth and back with a loop around Alnmouth and Lesbury.

Alnmouth from the cycle track running north/south







The 'new' bridge over the Aln at Lesbury:






The wall in the foreground is part of the old mill that stood there in years past.





The old bridge:





Probably more pictuesque but not really up to any kind of traffic flow. Even so I quite like the new bridge. I think most of the locals loath it.

Out and back was about 10 miles with 475ft or so of climbing. Geared bike.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37530511


----------



## iandg (21 Jul 2019)

I was hoping to stay off-road from Dalswinton to Ae (via Loch Ettrick). The map showed a track but it wasn't clear on the ground (should have headed off across fields near the farm buildings at Pennyland). So I dropped back down to Dalswinton (great track that I would have missed if my original aim had been successful) and followed the tarmac to Loch Ettrick then back onto the rough stuff to Ae (one short stretch where what looked like a 'good' track on the map was a faint line through long grass with a 'small' stream crossing). The signposts pointing back to Dalswinton are out there on the moors so the track does exist - will head in an anti-clockwise direction next time and hopefully more success.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2550124355


----------



## delb0y (21 Jul 2019)

More pootling and bimbling and meandering today. Only 21 or so miles. I set out to have a look at the river where I'm considering some bike-fishing (see other thread). Ended up tootling down the route of an old disused railway track for a mile or so. Incredibly pleasant ride. I love it when I'm in the (apparent) middle of nowhere despite being only yards from home. Based on my last few rides, and what's increasingly my preference, I think it might be time to put the original dual purpose tyres back on the Giant. The road tyres I currently have on this bike were slippin' and a sliding' like an old Little Richard song.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (21 Jul 2019)

After spending a couple of days gardening I was glad to get out again. It was a nice morning and decided on going on Old Newton, Bacton, Finningham, Wickham Skeith, Mendlesham route. Deciding on a clockwise rotation meaning the wind was behind me (9mph) across the "plains" to Bacton. It is a fairly flat route with 918 feet of climbing. There were plenty of other cyclists out today which was nice to see, one came whizzing past and no way could I touch him for speed. A few motorists seem to think that speed limits don`t apply on sundays. Plenty of finches and sparrows in the hedgerows and one muntjac who crossed just in front of me and stopped and turned to watch me. As I got back to Stowupland (near home) I got a nice wave from a couple of cyclists who were in Nutshells cafe, which I hear is a good stop for cyclists. All in all an enjoyable ride, finishing at 24.5 miles at 18 mph average. A couple of years ago I easily managed 18.5 -19 mph but now 18 seems hard. I have a theory that it is partially to do with age and also I think that since "re-tyring" from work the body slows down. Because I hav`nt got that extra must do today attitude, must do this, must do that, the body adapts. Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me ?


----------



## geocycle (21 Jul 2019)

Bowland fells today. Classic route over Cross o Greet and Trough of Bowland with coffee at Dunsop Bridge. First image is looking north to Ingleborough, second is south toward Ribble valley.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Jul 2019)

Out to Denver Mill and back with the better half this morning for a pleasant 65k with a stop at the Mill cafe for a coffee and cake plus some cat fussing by the better half.

One fussed cat;






Two bikes,two coffees and two cakes






Went off solo when we got back to top up a 100k.

As mentioned above a few too many 'Sunday drivers' about;beeped at,shouted at and some close passes.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2550679744


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jul 2019)

Hi did anyone miss me I've been on my holidays in Cornwall for 2 weeks the bike came along and I managed a 10 mile plus ride every day to keep my run of consecutive days going , past 500 days while I was there .Managed a total of 315 miles and by heading inland kept the elevation down to just 21000 ft . Did 1 ride inland up to Newquay airport up on to the plateau where there's old RAF bases near Padstow then did the coast road back which meant climbing out of Mawgan Porth and Watergate bay 2 tough climbs That ride was just shy of 100ft of upness per mile . Went out early most days and was rewarded with near traffic free lanes . All the climbing help me knock off the Strava climbing challenge by the 16th of the month . Did manage to grad a KOM while I was there  on a obscure segment .


----------



## pawl (21 Jul 2019)

delb0y said:


> More pootling and bimbling and meandering today. Only 21 or so miles. I set out to have a look at the river where I'm considering some bike-fishing (see other thread). Ended up tootling down the route of an old disused railway track for a mile or so. Incredibly pleasant ride. I love it when I'm in the (apparent) middle of nowhere despite being only yards from home. Based on my last few rides, and what's increasingly my preference, I think it might be time to put the original dual purpose tyres back on the Giant. The road tyres I currently have on this bike were slippin' and a sliding' like an old Little Richard song.
> 
> View attachment 476433
> View attachment 476434
> View attachment 476435





A canal is a better bet for bike fishing.You can not only catch bikes but also shopping trolleys plastic bags dumped cars.
such a variety of possibilities.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jul 2019)

Needed a cow’s egg so I popped on my hybrid to Tesco and bought one. I ride along the Sustrans route on the way out, but was busy with wobbly kids on bikes, idiot adults on BSOs , a fat rider on a small horse and an electric buggy, so I came back along the roads, it was much less hassle. 

Just over 4 miles


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2019)

First ride in a week (again), so good to get out.

Coal Road to Skeltons Lane and then the long descent into Thorner, along Main Street and onto the reopened Milner Lane for the climb onto the ridge.
Between the hedges passing a surprising amount of cyclists heading in the opposite direction and round to Rigton Green and up onto Bramham Lane for a deserted ride all the way out to Jewitt Lane. There seemed to be a lot of birdsong in the air today, which is always good to hear.
Up onto Jewitt Lane and left at the end onto Holme Farm Lane, which becomes Thorner Lane as it dives in and out of the lesser Wothersome Dip, before becoming Thorner Road for the long run past Bramham Park down to the A1(M) bridge.
Over that and right, and down towards the village turning but then straight on up the other side, stopping just beyond the traffic lights on Paradise Way for a couple of pics:










Back on the bike and off towards Bramham Crossroads, noticing a stiff breeze picking up right in my face. No such problems though for a sizeable club run from Holmfirth CC heading in the opposite direction at a fair lick.
Round the roundabout at the crossroads and onto the former A1 for what is usually a quick and mainly downhill run into Aberford, which was checked a bit today by that wind - certainly not what i was expecting from the forecast but what can you do?

Over the bridge in Aberford and onto Cattle Lane for the ups and downs to Barwick. All the drivers I'd encountered today had been playing the game, but within a quarter of a mile along here I'd had two close passes, both from Audi drivers 
I took great amusement from the way one of them swerved in sharply (well after passing me) and clipped the verge, very nearly losing it. Their onward progress was a bit more sensible after that...

There were a _lot_ of insects about today and nowhere more than along here, but this led to a highlight of the ride as around a dozen Swifts (I think...) swooped about acrobatically at head height, taking advantage of the ready supply of food.

The drop down to the bridge over Cock Beck is rewarded with the long drag up into Barwick, and the ascent continues through the village. By the New Inn a group ride from Otley CC was forming back up, with riders still catching up as I left the village, heading up the hill towards Scholes.
Down to the Coronation Tree and another drop down Leeds Road and over the bridge before climbing up Barwick Road and turning for home, with a final loop around the block to round the mileage up.

*20.10 miles* (32.34 km) in *1h 34m* at an average of *12.8 mph* with *1,066 ft* of climbing and an average temperature of *20.5°C*

Enjoyed that - would have been nice to stay out a bit longer but time was against me (again). Lots of cyclists out too, in addition to the club runs.

And to end, the map:


----------



## RoadRider400 (21 Jul 2019)

Furthest ever ride today. 49miles.
Bit annoying as when I plotted it out online it was supposed to be 50 miles.
3 hours 30 minutes for an averge of about 14mph. A couple of stops along the way for snacks.
Even going out early, I left home at 05:20, I get through a lot of water 2 x 750ml bottles (one squash one electroylte) and a 500ml water that im glad I packed into my backpack.
Perhaps on the upper limit of what I find enjoyable as I only started cycling properly this spring and the fitness still needs improving. Next ride out will be under 40 miles.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jul 2019)

An afternoon of confusing the Defy by taking a different route than normal at a number of junctions. Up Cornwall Road at last matching my previous best time and then up Otley Road to the top; the full length being a long drag on the UCI circuit. Hope the weather is fine come the end of September as it can get a bit nasty here; indeed a century ago when bus services first started that up Otley Road was “weather dependent”
Down Whinney, Hill Top and Spring Lanes into Pannal where the traffic lights on the narrow bridge over the railway actually went green at an appropriate moment. Then instead of going up Drury Lane headed straight along Follifoot Road, up a climb that probably looks worse that it is simply because the road is unusually dead straight so the climb is visible for some distance. Of the road signs near the top of the climb I did ponder whether there ought to be a sign for cyclists getting s l o w e r.




More descending on Haggs Road to Spofforth with an emergency brake application en-route as there was a strange metallic noise but checking the bike I could only assume I had struck something lying on the road. Then along the A661 to Wetherby where the area around the riverside bandstand was packed, but the area beyond the far end of the car park was far quieter.




Refreshed headed out of Wetherby on Walton Road and turned north on the A168 – what a boring stretch, hemmed in by a fence stopping users being scared by the A1(M) adjacent and either a further fence or dense shrubbery/trees. Back on the more frequented section I turned off to Kirk Deighton and headed towards Knaresborough along the B6164. Approaching North Deighton a shower started but stopped almost as quickly. Headed along the A658 and then down to Calcutt – the last time was here I was in a work pool car stuck in a 10 minute traffic jam.




Turned west and the wind was pretty nasty so rat ran to try to gain some shelter and resorted to the A59 – the outer thirds of the carriageway to the western part that I used have this week been repaired so it is passable without a high probability of getting a puncture. 29.05 miles 1700ft climbed Avg 13.4 mph


----------



## steven1988 (21 Jul 2019)

Took my 10 year old on our Clubs new taster Road Rides 22 mile with 1500ft of climbing, nearly all of it was in the second half, he hated every hill and was completely spent by the end, oh and only one inconsiderate old man in a fiat panda who tried to squeeze by on a single track


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jul 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Took my 10 year old on our Clubs new taster Road Rides 22 mile with 1500ft of climbing, nearly all of it was in the second half, he hated every hill and was completely spent by the end, oh and only one inconsiderate old man in a fiat panda who tried to squeeze by on a single track
> View attachment 476516
> View attachment 476517


Well done jnr @steven1988


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jul 2019)

two up today to Curborough as everyone else who turned out wet for the easy group, saw @Lilliburlero a couple of times 
<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2550652581/embed/3c67463a0c2ab8894ac0569764fbf7bb6078ff7e
'></iframe>


----------



## Donger (21 Jul 2019)

Used our Sunday club ride, which was really well attended with 11 starters today, as a slingshot for a further twenty odd miles to Frampton on Severn and back. That brought up my Metric Century-a-month Challenge ride for July, grabbing a window of opportunity between having a cricked neck and possibly coming down with a cold. Worked a treat. 5 hours 55 mins (including at least half an hour in the café stop at Birdwood Garden Centre). The club route took in Ashleworth, Upleadon, Newent, Huntley, Bulley and Minsterworth - all to the West of the Severn, and was followed by a solo ( and much slower) trip to the bottom end of Frampton on Severn (on the East bank) and back.
The café stop at Birdwood:




The green at Frampton on Severn:




Sat on a bench for a few minutes gulping down the last of my energy drink and watching the bridge keeper winding Splatt Bridge shut after a narrow boat had passed:




Exactly 100km today (62.14 miles). Beautiful weather and great company.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Took my 10 year old on our Clubs new taster Road Rides 22 mile with 1500ft of climbing, nearly all of it was in the second half, he hated every hill and was completely spent by the end, oh and only one inconsiderate old man in a fiat panda who tried to squeeze by on a single track
> View attachment 476516
> View attachment 476517



Tell the lad a big well done from me! 

I know what the gearing's like on the Rouen, and I'd hate those hills just as much - if not more.  But that's because we ain't got much in the way of hills around here...


----------



## MrBeanz (22 Jul 2019)

32 miles (15.5 average) with Gina and a friend today. Wearing my Old Fart cycling club jersey ha ha! She finished a little faster (.2 MPH) faster than last week and finished stronger. Looks like she is on the come back trail. Soon those 60 milers again.






Gina making a break for it!





After the ride, I asked to take a pic of her cause she looked hot and tired. OK, but then she covered up her boobs. She knows me too well!


----------



## Stonechat (22 Jul 2019)

HDW Club run
Destination was Milford

Followed a fairly similar route to Tuesday ‘s ride

Down through Chobham, Pirbright,Normandy, Tongham, and back from near Seale to our destination.

After refuelling back via Godalming and up the tough Puttenham rooad over the Hog's back. Similar route then though veering off to return via Chertsey Bridge instead of Staines Bridge

Somehow managed to terminate the outward half so these are on 2 different Strave rides unless I manage to merge them
Total was 57 miles @ 16.2 mph with 2008 feet climbed

ON Strav at present as these two https://www.strava.com/activities/2550235986 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2550701240


----------



## jongooligan (22 Jul 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> All in all an enjoyable ride, finishing at 24.5 miles at 18 mph average. A couple of years ago I easily managed 18.5 -19 mph but now 18 seems hard. I have a theory that it is partially to do with age and also I think that since "re-tyring" from work the body slows down. Because I hav`nt got that extra must do today attitude, must do this, must do that, the body adapts. Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me ?



I think it's age. 18 mph used to be an easy cruising speed for me, now it's eyeballs out. I've got ever so slightly faster since retirement which I reckon is due to getting out more.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 Jul 2019)

jongooligan said:


> I think it's age. 18 mph used to be an easy cruising speed for me, now it's eyeballs out. I've got ever so slightly faster since retirement which I reckon is due to getting out more.


Thanks for that. Not too bothered but I like explanations, if you know what I mean. If I get an end of term report I am sure it would say "Although he is doing well, he could try harder" !


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

Yesterday's ride - was too tired physically and emotionally to post last night... The 21st July always has that effect on me...

Loaded Wiggy #2, the Chartres, into the car early doors yesterday morning and drove down to Winchester. (Yes, I know, that's a fair way from this neck of the woods - A10, A14, M11, M25, M3) Thanks to some fabby advice from the bods on here, I parked up in the Winnall area of the city and, shortly after snaffling a sandwich and banana, set out to ride to Alresford.







It was actually just finishing spitting with rain at this point, and muggins had no waterproofs because the forecast has said it wouldn't rain... Anyways, once the map was checked and underpass under / over the M3 negotiated, the ride could begin in earnest.

The section of road between Winnall and Easton has a few nasty hilly bits right from the off. Ouch! A bit of shanks' pony required, but not too bad. It does get easier, so I made reasonable time to Easton. Another stop to check the map to make sure I didn't get lost like last time and to remove the arm warmers, and I was off again heading towards Avington. This is a lovely part of the ride, along the Itchen Valley, through mixed woodland. From there the road drops down into the country park - the woods open out and you're greeted with this amazing vista. And a herd of highland cattle!






Exiting the park involved a fair bit of huffing and puffing (and a little more of shanks' pony) but then it's through Avington proper. Another stop to check the map where the road splits by the golf course, and from there it's a nice rolling bimble to Ovington. This is where the ride gets tricky again (I'm from the fens remember, I *don't* have hill legs). Ovington is on a steep slope and there's lots of downs and ups and a really tricky cambered junction to negotiate, and things don't get much easier until you cross the roundabout for the A31 and join the B3047. On the flip side, this bit of the ride is wooded, and it's just so pretty.

From the junction, the drop into Alresford on the cyclepath is straightforward, although I did have to dismount at one point because part of the hedgerow was so overgrown and I didn't fancy neither the nettles at shin height, nor the brambles at face height... 






The purpose of my ride... As you can probably guess from my avatar, I'm a big fan of the Warwick brothers. The 21st July is the anniversary of Paul's fatal crash at Oulton Park, and if I can (though it's not always possible), I like to go and pay my respects at his grave. So the outward leg of my ride finished at the gate to the churchyard. It's such a beautiful, peaceful place to sit and be with your thoughts. By then, the clouds had rolled away, the sun had come out and I was really thankful for the shade.






My flowers survived being shoehorned, first in a tupperware, and then in a pannier...






It was lovely to just sit there, in the shade, listening to the breeze rustling in the trees and to remember. A couple of people stopped by, wondering about the slightly nutty female cyclist from Cambridgeshire, but it was nice to talk about Paul and to share memories. If I hadn't ended up being stuck on the M25 for more than an hour on the way down, I would have run into some family as well. Ah well... 






All too soon, it was time to leave and head back to Winchester the way I came. Though not after snagging a photo of St John's - though sans Wiggy.






The ride back wasn't too bad. Especially when, once off the main road and heading towards Ovington, you're riding back through this. It lifts your heart, it really does... So different from my home patch.






Each leg took me about an hour and 40-ish, although not getting lost, and not having the pressure of needing to catch a particular train so that onwards connections later in the evening aren't missed, meant I really enjoyed the ride. Yes, it was hard work at times, but the scenery more than made up for it, and it was nice to be able to stop here and there just to take it all in. And my few hours of peace and quiet in Alresford were just lovely. Have to say, the triple on the Chartres was really welcome, and I surprised myself by being able to ride up some of the hills that I had to walk up last time, despite a heavier - and loaded - bike. So am feeling really satisfied about that.

Got passed at warp speed by loads of cyclists, most on road bikes, but there was one couple on a tandem that I saw again in Alresford. Having said that, I wasn't in a rush, and I was the only one riding with a touring set-up.

Was back in Winchester by half seven in the evening and home at quarter to eleven. Though the (inevitable) tears came on the way home as I was negotiating the Girton Interchange. That's because it's precisely where I happened to be on the 21st July 1991 when I found out that Paul had been killed. 

On the lighter side, my "blonde moment" of the day was in the morning, driving on the crappy surface of the M25, wondering what that weird musical jingling was inside the car. Well, while riding down one of the less well-surfaced bits of road, I realised that it had been the bell on the bike - the vibrations were making the spring-loaded hammer ting against the dome... 

Would I do this again? Yes, definitely. The ride is worthwhile, and a real challenge for someone like me who normally rides on flat fen roads. Oddly, despite my having a railcard, driving was somewhat cheaper than the train - or the train / bus combo that I usually do if I go during the week. Might be worth coughing up to park next year...

There. I did tell you I was crackpot, didn't I?


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Jul 2019)

A bit short on time and motivation today but dragged myself out for a short ride, it was getting rather hot by this time and quite windy so started with the wind behind me and turned for Northwood, into Whixall as far as Holiinswood where I turned for Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood and towards Blackloe, over the canal into Alkington and back towards Whixall where I got blown about a bit heading back to Hollinswood, Coton, Braynes Hall, Waterloo where the plan was to go to Edstaston, unfortunately a lorry was completely blocking the lane outside the chicken farm having ignored the sign at the end of the lane telling him it was unsuitable for HGV'S and the obvious fact it wasn't suitable he discovered he couldn't turn up the farm drive from that side and was stuck, couldn't even squeeze a bike past. It didn't look like he was moving any time soon and when they started talking about reversing up the lane I decided to retrace my route and go home a different way, so back to Waterloo, Northwood, turn towards The Moat Shed then back home still being blown about. 20.81 miles at average speed 15.5mph and I was glad I went in the end although it was getting too hot and windy.


----------



## gavgav (22 Jul 2019)

A short ride after work, in warm but extremely windy conditions. I had to use the Hybrid, due to an unfortunate incident last week, involving a puncture in the shed, dropping the wheel after fixing and consequently breaking a spoke on the Carbon  @Rickshaw Phil is currently sourcing a replacement and fixing for me

You really notice how heavy a lump the hybrid is on the around Shrewsbury Town route!

Usual cycle lanes up to Heathgates, then down through Castlefields and along the River Towpath into the Quarry. Did my bit for cyclist/pedestrian relations, by ringing my bell upon approaching a dog walker, with said dog on one of those horrid extendable leads and she turned and expressed with joy “Finally a bell, Finally”!! If I’d have been on the Carbon then I wouldn’t have had a bell to ring

There were plenty of people enjoying the evening sunshine, in the Quarry and outside the Boathouse Pub. I continued on through Porthill, Shelton, Copthorne, Radbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home, with nothing much to report other than the strength of that wind. A real battle into it, when heading Westerly, but it helped me nicely during the final few miles.

13.18 miles at a snail paced 11.4mph avg


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

A quick evening fizz to Pymoor Sidings and back in order to work out the kinks left over from yesterday.

6-ish fun and fast miles on Wiggy #1, the Rouen. And saw a lovely sunset to boot.

Haven't ridden the road bike in a while. That felt a bit weird....


----------



## colly (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> fizz



 New one on me.


----------



## steven1988 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tell the lad a big well done from me!
> 
> I know what the gearing's like on the Rouen, and I'd hate those hills just as much - if not more.  But that's because we ain't got much in the way of hills around here...



Its not that bad 30 on the back and a 34 on the front. Big differnce from the 46T on the back of his CX bike though


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

steven1988 said:


> Its not that bad 30 on the back and a 34 on the front. Big differnce from the 46T on the back of his CX bike though



I bet it is...

The Rouen's gearing is fine for the flat fen roads in this neck of the woods, but if I need to do anything that goes uphill, I'm reaching for the Chartres, which has a 44-32-22 up front and an 11-34 on the back. I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to hills...


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Jul 2019)

My ride Sunday, 105Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrok - Hopsford - Shilton -Brinkow - Cathiron - Easenhall - Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall (again) - Pailton - Monks Kirby - up towards Wibtoft back to Monks Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby 
Easy route as I haven't done any significant riding (>5km) since last month's 167km but made it around ok - nice ride in the end..​


----------



## colly (23 Jul 2019)

A quick ride out this morning before the rest of the family arrive for a few day while we are on holiday.

No electrics (or at least the Garmin didn't seem to be awake) but it was about 23 or 24 miles. Taking in such glamorous places as Hipsburn, Birling, Morwick Hall, Acklington, Guyzance, Hazon....


I could go on but that's quite enough. 

20 odd miles in the sun and fresh air.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Jul 2019)

Out on our new tandem today. We got it from JD tandems in Gargrave and they made sure we finally got one that fits us. This is our third and the other two were a compromise between affordability and functionality with affordability winning every time. This one has been worth every penny we paid and I just wish we'd gone to JD in the first place.

Anyroad, the route. Into Chester le Street to buy a dog harness (as you do) then negotiated the motorway junction to follow Picktree Lane and Bonemill Lane into Harraton where we got onto the C2C path. Headed West (up) all the way to Annfield Plain (often wondered why it's called that - there's no plains around here).

The thing is, it's uphill all the way. It's not steep but it never goes down so you don't get to stop pedalling for approx nine miles and in this heat we were cooking. 

We carried on up to Brooms where we had to make a decision about our onward route. Mrs. jg had never been to Stoney Heap on her bike so that's the way we went. I didn't tell her about the climb up to Hanging Stone that would involve so she was happily unaware of the grunt work coming our way. 

By heck we struggled but the tandem has a triple chainset giving us some tiny gears so we spun away as fast as bees wings until we got to the top. A reward was in order so we went to Broom House Farm coffee shop for a sweet potato burger (me), a halloumi sandwich (Mrs. jg) and a Fentimans ginger beer (both). All were absolutely fab.





Orbit Velocity at Burnhope.

It was a lovely meal but the downside was that it robbed us of all ambition so we went home the short way over Waldridge Fell. 30 miles with plenty of climbing.


----------



## Donger (23 Jul 2019)

Dropped Mrs D off in town at lunchtime to meet the ladies who lunch. Noticed the car thermometer said "31C" and thought "How hard can it be?". Got home and immediately set off down the lanes on a loop taking in Elmore, Epney, Moreton Valence and Hardwicke to find out. By 'eck it was hot!

As I was approaching Elmore, I joined the main road just in front of a little peloton of orange and yellow shirted cyclists from Stroud Valleys CC, and I kept in front of them until the top of the little hill at Elmore Court, when four of them passed me. The effort brought me out in a real sweat, and I slowed a tad for the next couple of miles. They stopped and I passed them a couple of times, and then we rode together for a mile or so, chatting, before they pulled over again and I carried on. When I got to the waterfront at Epney, I turned around, stopped for a drink, and waited for the club riders to come into shot for nice colourful photo. No sign of them.




Packed the phone away and set off home via Moreton Valence and the A38 when suddenly they re-appeared ...... followed by eight or nine more of them that I hadn't realised had been behind me. It seems that to overtake a club ride you don't have to be faster than the front riders .... just be faster than the ones at the back! At Moreton Valence, the Castle Lane bridge on the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal was closed for a narrow boat to go past.




That was the moment when I realised just how hot it was getting. If you cruise along at 15mph, the air flow keeps you cool, but the moment you stop, you feel the sun scorching you. After a short stint on the A38, I headed for home through Hardwicke and Stonebench, where I pulled over by a shady tree on the banks of the River Severn to gulp down the last of my lime squash .... my HOT lime squash (yuck!).




How hard can it be? Bloody hard work riding in those temperatures. I think it was about 33C when I got back and had a cold shower and an ice lolly ... then sat sweating profusely for twenty minutes. And that was just a 13.5 mile ride.
Won't be repeating that in a hurry. Cheers, _Donger. 

p.s. _Completely forgot to mention in my last post on Sunday that I saw that chap doing the LEJOG on a penny farthing go past in Quedgeley. Apparently he did Land's End to Bristol on day 1 and was aiming to get well into Lancashire on day 2 !!!!! Bet he's hot today.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Jul 2019)

L’Etape du Tour 2019 (it’s quite a long read sorry!)

Done...... only just!

Sunday was the day of reckoning but Tim, Rob, Will and myself- 2/3 of the self proclaimed “Saga CC” - had arrived in France on Thursday night, staying overnight at Saint-Quentin in what can only be described as the equivalent of Bates’ Motel.... it was basically a panic room with two small camp beds and a kettle and not much else! Was half expecting “mummy Bates” to come pay me a visit in the shower!

Thus, 6am on Friday couldn’t come quick enough and we made the long road trip down to Saint-Oyen where we were to be staying for the duration. 

Once we’d arrived and got the bikes set up we ventured out for a short little adventure and a little spot of climbing winding up in a little village called Pussy (yes, we had a good giggle too!). Stopping at a little cafe at the top, Rob and I giggled at each other like schoolchildren coming up with all the village name laden puns, double entendres and innuendos! Two beers drank, we tootled back down the hill towards the digs, stopping off for a couple more beers before finding someplace to eat. After a spot of L’escargot and a half hundredweight of mussels we got back to the digs, completely done in by the travelling and excess food! 

Saturday we got up, chucked the bikes on the car roof and set out for another picturesque little drive up to Col de la Madeleine and taking in the breathtaking views at 2,000m before dropping back down the other side, pulling up at the base of Lacets de Montvernier, a stunning looking 2 mile climb with 17 switchbacks! 
A quick drink at the top and we made our descent back to the car and headed to Albertville, to take advantage of all the goodies on offer at the event village as well as the free massage in the Rapha tent...
Knowing we had an early start in the morning that was pretty much all she wrote for that day as we needed to get back to prepare for the main event......

And so, we get to Sunday. The day of reckoning. Setting off at 6am, we rolled the 15 miles into Albertville to the start of L’Etape. Originally I was set to start in pen 15- the last pen- almost an hour behind the lads but a clever bit of jiggery pokery enabled Tim and I to grab an earlier pen and for us all to leave together from pen 7. This turned out to be a blessing in disguise as there would have been no way I could have made the cut off times had I left in my original start pen. We set off at 07:52 on our journey into the unknown.....

As our abilities differ, we made an agreement to meet up at the feed stops to check in with each other and make sure we were all good. As it turned out, the first 20km to Beaufort feed stop was quite steady and we largely stuck together. 

After a water top up and a bit of food it was time for the first major climb- the Cormet de Roselund. The sun not yet being fully out and lots of shaded bits enabled me to ascend this 12 mile climb in one hit, though we had all become separated on the way up. 1 3/4 hours later, I reached the top at an altitude of 1960m feeling pretty good at this stage. Checked in with the lads as we negotiated the free-for-all that was the feed stop! 

Next was a long descent down to the following feed stop, the many switchbacks making it a good challenge and the straighter bits allowed me to hit a top speed of around 55mph.
At the next feed stop I got a puncture and so got the on-site mechanics to sort that out while I filled my face. Setting off again, it was a little climb and then a straight bit for a few miles until we got to the next climb of the day- the shorter but more brutal Col de Longefoy. The sun was by now at full tilt and this made for a difficult climbing session. I’d long lost the others due to my puncture so I settled in and did my thing, getting to the top in around 40 mins or so. A nice descent followed again with some challenging switchbacks but the road surface wasn’t the best so I had to exercise a little more caution than previously. We had to join the closed dual carriageway section into Moutiers where the next feed stop was, but this was downhill into a warm headwind and was surprisingly harder work than I imagined! 

Had a little stop at Moutiers which was more farcical than any of the other feed stations with more pushing and shoving than the London Underground in rush hour and just seemed in total disarray. I set off reasonably quickly after arriving and stuck with Tim and Rob as we began the last monster climb of the day.

Val Thorens.

33km of sheer hell. Yes, 33km! Almost 21 MILES! It had just gone 2pm when we started, 62 miles in and as we began the climb, Rob observed the temperature on his Garmin to be 41.4 degrees Celsius! and what is more, there was very minimal shade as we made the long ascent up the damn thing. The intense heat really began to take its toll, Will decided enough was enough about 1/4 of the way up which, though disappointing, ended up being a blessing for reasons I shall explain later. Tim and I were still sort of neck and neck (Rob had long gone) and the cramp and sheer heat exhaustion began to kick in. Three times we debated turning round but somehow we batted on! Suffice to say we were not able to do the climb in one piece and we had to stop regularly to top bottles up, seek shade and stretch out before having another go.

Tim and I became separated and I got ahead of him somehow and never saw him again til the top. It was just carnage- everywhere you looked there were bodies strewn in any patch of shade they could find, quite a few puking up and/or passed out. Ambulances were up and down tending to those just physically done in by the heat. The heat was such that any opportunity to stop for water at local fountains and to be hosed down by locals was not to be passed up. The coldness of the water as opposed to the warm electrolyte I was drinking was just bliss! This occurred quite often on the way up, and I certainly wasn’t complaining! 

Eventually I made the last feed station with just under 10 miles to go and I was just contemplating calling it a day when I saw I was 20 mins ahead of the cut off time so I made the (foolish) decision to push on to the top. 

“I’ve come so far”
“Push, push, push!”

These were the words I was telling myself as I made a bid for glory. The cramp was really kicking in by now and I was churning out a km or two at a time, stopping for a minute, rinsing and repeating. As I got within 5km to go, I was checking in with the others to let them know I was aiming for the top and the stops became more frequent as the pain became intense. At this stage a friend of mine messaged me some words of encouragement which just gave me the mental edge I so badly needed at that point. 

Eventually arriving at Val Thorens, battered and exhausted, and just mustering what energy I had left to do the last 500m summit finish I crossed the line around 1900 ish, with an official time of 10:55:25. 

Met up with Rob at the Rapha tent where we downed a couple of well earned beers, collected our bags from the drop off point and ate some food while we waited for Tim to cross the line, some half hour after myself. By now the sun was starting to set beneath the peaks and it was getting cold in the shade. Faced with the prospect of a 25 mile ride back down to the digs, totally exhausted and potentially freezing, Will messaged us to say he’d got the car and was parked up just outside town. At that point I could have kissed the b4st4rd! I knew there was a blessing to his turning round so far up! 

To summarise- 83.7 miles (134.7km) over 15,000 ft of climbing, 7716 calories burnt, over 20 litres of water consumed (somehow still not enough) but made it over the line. 

This was singlehandedly the most difficult ride I’ve ever done- bar none. And never again will I attempt anything so stupid! 

Thanks for all the support, the messages and strava kudos. It was very much appreciated! Apologies for the long winded report but I hope you enjoyed it. 

**edit** A little perspective here- my time up Val Thorens was around 4 1/4 hours. The overall winner did the lot in 4 3/4!!

https://strava.app.link/eisZnNlryY


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Been back at work for a day after Holidays so time for a day off  . Mum had a hospital appointment early afternoon the reason for the day off so time for an early ride . Target was this month's metric century for the challenge . Needed the letter X for the ABC thread and the village of Exton is 31 miles away perfect distance .Out the door at 0615 and it's already 17 degrees but overcast .Took my normal route towards Rutland which involved the climb up to Burrough on the hill a long steady climb skirted the edge of Oakham found the village of Exton which has no sign so rode around the village to find the school for a photo of the sign . Then basically retraced my route back which meant a rapid descent of Burrough hill . Into Rearsby a female rider caught me up and we rode a few miles together she was quite surprised when she asked how far I been and by 0950 I got 54 miles in the bag . Home by 1030 with 65 miles done just as it's starting to warm up properly so glad I went early just about out of water had drunk 2 750ml bottles . Both targets met . Back to the grind tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> L’Etape du Tour 2019 (it’s quite a long read sorry!)
> 
> Done...... only just!
> 
> ...



Just absolutely awesome Chris.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

Oh my sainted aunt @Chris Doyle


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> L’Etape du Tour 2019 (it’s quite a long read sorry!)
> 
> Done...... only just!
> 
> ...


Chapeau 
You come along way from the rider who turned up on that forum ride in a short time . Your dedicated training has certainly paid off your definitely a good advert for Zwifting


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jul 2019)

@Chris Doyle quite extraordinary. Well done.


----------



## Donger (23 Jul 2019)

Chapeau, @Chris Doyle ! Chapeau! Epic stuff.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

@Chris Doyle will you be watching stage 20 of the Tdf to see how quick the pros can do it


----------



## Biff600 (23 Jul 2019)

Couldn't waste this lovely weather, and the 1st time out since I broke my ribs a couple of weeks ago, but only managed 15 miles before the pain got too much.

Consoled myself and booked the MTB in for a service, as I plan to go up and down Snowdon again at the end of September....................if I don't crook myself in the interim !!


----------



## Mike_P (23 Jul 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> L’Etape du Tour 2019 (it’s quite a long read sorry!)..


----------



## colly (23 Jul 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> L’Etape du Tour 2019
> 
> This was singlehandedly the most difficult ride I’ve ever done- bar none.


Well done! That sounds like a terrific day on the bike.

You deserve a ' Superlike' for that.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jul 2019)

@Chris Doyle Absolutely fantastic, Chris! Well done!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jul 2019)

Today was the day I rode my first metric century. In what eventually became 35ºC according to my Wahoo. I must be insane.

I'd plotted a course on Komoot a while ago for this ride opting for as flat as possible to ensure I got around. Lesson for next time - check your route far more carefully. I ended up riding approximately 1/4 of the ride on very busy roads which was not particularly enjoyable. The rest of the ride was great. 

I headed out towards Maltby on the edge of Rotherham (Yorkshire), worked my way in to Doncaster borough through Bawtry then heading down to Retford (Nottinghamshire). There are some very pretty villages in rural Doncaster (no photos as I was focused on completing my ride (except one - see ABC Towns and Villages thread)). Had a spot of lunch from Greggs (cheap and cheerful) followed by an ice cream from the van on the road from which I was leaving Retford. Found my way to Worksop and then re-entered Yorkshire to find my way home.

The last 20 kilometres were difficult, but I got through them. My legs were in the zone even if the rest of me wasn't. The most pain I have is in my hands despite continually changing my hand position from hoods to tops to drops. I'm definitely going to have to buy some new mitts with decent padding at the base of the palms. 

A great ride in very hot temperatures. 1400ml of water (with electrolyte tabs) consumed (not enough). Plus a bottle of Oasis from Greggs. 

I know that if I could complete the ride in today's heat, I could do it any time. Now for a well-earned rest (at least until the kids wake up in the morning...). 

Oh, and the grin is still on my face from when I arrived home


----------



## Donger (23 Jul 2019)

Well done @LeetleGreyCells . I think you are right. If you can do it in this heat, there's no stopping you. I always find the Summer rides harder than the Winter ones in the Century-a-month Challenge. You are also right about the padded mits ... a life saver.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jul 2019)

Donger said:


> Well done @LeetleGreyCells . I think you are right. If you can do it in this heat, there's no stopping you. I always find the Summer rides harder than the Winter ones in the Century-a-month Challenge. You are also right about the padded mits ... a life saver.


Cheers @Donger The mitts I have at the minute have foam padding, but I think I'm going to pay a little more and get the gel ones. My parting with more money than usual is a sign of how much my hands hurt


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Well done @LeetleGreyCells on your milestone


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

Congratulations @LeetleGreyCells.


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> @Chris Doyle will you be watching stage 20 of the Tdf to see how quick the pros can do it



It should be very interesting! The overall winner on Sunday did the whole lot in 30 mins longer than it took me just to do the last climb!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Jul 2019)

Donger said:


> Well done @LeetleGreyCells . I think you are right. If you can do it in this heat, there's no stopping you. I always find the Summer rides harder than the Winter ones in the Century-a-month Challenge. You are also right about the padded mits ... a life saver.



Big effort @LeetleGreyCells, well done!!


----------



## jongooligan (24 Jul 2019)

Good ride @LeetleGreyCells. Remeber those roads from my youth. There are some nice lanes around there and I remember the canal at Gringley on the Hill being a lovely spot. Did you go there?
Would also recommend the roads around Epworth and Owston Ferry which are flat but there's not much traffic so it's a pleasant ride.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> The last 20 kilometres were difficult, but I got through them. My legs were in the zone even if the rest of me wasn't. The most pain I have is in my hands despite continually changing my hand position from hoods to tops to drops. I'm definitely going to have to buy some new mitts with decent padding at the base of the palms.



I've suffered with numbness in my hands after cycling long distances. After one eleven day tour on rough roads I'd lost all fine motor skills in both hands - couldn't write or shave or type and could only eat with a spoon so it was pretty bad and lasted for over a month before I got all feeling back.

What I learned from that experience is that it doesn't matter how much padding you have if your position is wrong. There are lots of resources to help you get it right but it can take a lot of 'trial and improvement' faffing but it's worth it.
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/fitness/bike-fit/set-up-new-road-bike-370764

Having said that, gel mitts are miles better than foam ones and it may be worth getting gel wrap for your bars too.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jul 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Good ride @LeetleGreyCells. Remeber those roads from my youth. There are some nice lanes around there and I remember the canal at Gringley on the Hill being a lovely spot. Did you go there?
> Would also recommend the roads around Epworth and Owston Ferry which are flat but there's not much traffic so it's a pleasant ride.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @jongooligan It's the first time I've had any problems with my hands on this bike (usually suffer on flat bars because of unnatural horizontal hand position) and I changed my hand position regularly too plus consciously relaxed my hand, arm and general riding position often too. Thanks for the link - I'll see what I can do to change my set up to help. I'm no where near ready for an 11 day tour (if every day is a long distance > 45 miles), but I can appreciate how your hands felt. I couldn't grip anything properly last night with any kind of strength. It's a weird feeling.

I'll be looking for some gel mitts though too. This morning I had a look at my foam ones I wore yesterday, and the foam is now non-existent.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Fabby ride @LeetleGreyCells 

Tiredness could be a factor in the sore / numb hands thing - I know it is with me. And maybe saddle, bars or even cleats could be tweaked a touch. What about clothing comfort? It's amazing sometimes how much difference that makes too...

I once bought a pair of shorts that didn't suit me. Meant I was riding in a slightly different position to usual, and yeah, oww, my hands...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks @jongooligan It's the first time I've had any problems with my hands on this bike (usually suffer on flat bars because of unnatural horizontal hand position) and I changed my hand position regularly too plus consciously relaxed my hand, arm and general riding position often too. Thanks for the link - I'll see what I can do to change my set up to help. I'm no where near ready for an 11 day tour (if every day is a long distance > 45 miles), but I can appreciate how your hands felt. I couldn't grip anything properly last night with any kind of strength. It's a weird feeling.
> 
> I'll be looking for some gel mitts though too. This morning I had a look at my foam ones I wore yesterday, and the foam is now non-existent.



I started having trouble when I started riding longer distances despite changing position consciously as you did. I reckon I'm okay for the first 80-100k but after that I need gloves as well.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (24 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Today was the day I rode my first metric century. In what eventually became 35ºC according to my Wahoo. I must be insane.
> 
> I'd plotted a course on Komoot a while ago for this ride opting for as flat as possible to ensure I got around. Lesson for next time - check your route far more carefully. I ended up riding approximately 1/4 of the ride on very busy roads which was not particularly enjoyable. The rest of the ride was great.
> 
> ...



My that was a good ride in that heat yesterday. I did 24 miles after midday and consumed 750ml of water in 80 minutes and that was not enough, little and often. On the mitts front, I have several pairs but perhaps the best pair were a pair I bought years ago with gel palms from Lidl. Another thing of course is bar tape. I have tried gel inserts under the tape in strategic places but find the best thing is to put old bar tape along the tops and on the top of the drops, tape that on with electrical tape and then wind your tape on. Just a thought. So where to today ?


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jul 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> L’Etape du Tour 2019


Chapeau.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Fabby ride @LeetleGreyCells
> 
> Tiredness could be a factor in the sore / numb hands thing - I know it is with me. And maybe saddle, bars or even cleats could be tweaked a touch. What about clothing comfort? It's amazing sometimes how much difference that makes too...
> 
> I once bought a pair of shorts that didn't suit me. Meant I was riding in a slightly different position to usual, and yeah, oww, my hands...


The clothing is the same jersey and shorts I always wear so I don't think that's the issue on this occasion. I did wonder about saddle, bars and cleats and will look into that in tweaking my bike set up.



Shearwater Missile said:


> My that was a good ride in that heat yesterday. I did 24 miles after midday and consumed 750ml of water in 80 minutes and that was not enough, little and often. On the mitts front, I have several pairs but perhaps the best pair were a pair I bought years ago with gel palms from Lidl. Another thing of course is bar tape. I have tried gel inserts under the tape in strategic places but find the best thing is to put old bar tape along the tops and on the top of the drops, tape that on with electrical tape and then wind your tape on. Just a thought.


I was looking at gel inserts for bars and I need to replace the bar tape (as well as renew gear and brake cables) so it may be worth a go. I like the idea of recycling the old bar tape too so will probably try that first.



Shearwater Missile said:


> So where to today?


Today? No where. I ache. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (24 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The clothing is the same jersey and shorts I always wear so I don't think that's the issue on this occasion. I did wonder about saddle, bars and cleats and will look into that in tweaking my bike set up.
> 
> 
> I was looking at gel inserts for bars and I need to replace the bar tape (as well as renew gear and brake cables) so it may be worth a go. I like the idea of recycling the old bar tape too so will probably try that first.
> ...



I found the old bar tape the best ( Cinelli gel inserts redundant). I got the idea really from Mark Cavendish who double wraps his bars, which I tried but was too bulky. Since it is only where your weight falls (if that is the right description) that is where you need the cushioning. Even the angle of the drops can make a difference, says he who has experimented because of the same issues you have.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jul 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I found the old bar tape the best ( Cinelli gel inserts redundant). I got the idea really from Mark Cavendish who double wraps his bars, which I tried but was too bulky. Since it is only where your weight falls (if that is the right description) that is where you need the cushioning. Even the angle of the drops can make a difference, says he who has experimented because of the same issues you have.


I'll be doing this then. Along the tops, base of the hoods and on the drops. I will look at the angle of the drops too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I have tried gel inserts under the tape in strategic places but find the best thing is to put old bar tape along the tops and on the top of the drops, tape that on with electrical tape and then wind your tape on. Just a thought. So where to today ?



You know, I could have thought about that for a week and never come up with that solution, thanks...


----------



## postman (24 Jul 2019)

Little tootle to Otley.Saw the remains of a terrible two car crash,one car left the road and finished in a front garden.Otley Road sealed off,but the Police let me through.Not sure what happened but my new phone only showed 18 miles on Strava,it is at least 24 i have been doing this ride for 30 odd years.Wonderful to be out after the excess of an American holiday.


----------



## Leaway2 (24 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You know, I could have thought about that for a week and never come up with that solution, thanks...


I bought some of these.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Pairs-...048101&hash=item338814e54b:g:mSQAAOSw5cNYKDAn


----------



## postman (24 Jul 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> I bought some of these.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-Pairs-...048101&hash=item338814e54b:g:mSQAAOSw5cNYKDAn



Excellent idea,but me and Drago don't need them we are tall and good looking already.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2019)

Another Devon ride, but just a quick 10 mile loop from Newton Ferrers. It was hot and muggy today.













https://www.strava.com/activities/2558812773


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2019)

A couple of ride reports again:

*Yesterday *I wasn't able to get out during the day which was probably just as well as it got a bit warm. I settled for a fairly easy ride using the knockabout bike in the evening and set out at about 7 with the thermometer still reading 28c.

I decided to head into town (saw my brother at work and he saw me and waved back this time) where the Quarry was busy with people out strolling, cycling, boating and picnicing. The preparations for the Flower Show have started and there are a few marquees up already.

The riverside path stayed fairly busy all the way to the weir so my progress was fairly leisurely. This wasn't the case for a rider on an electric bike though who was weaving round people rather than being patient and generally making himself disliked. Once onto a clear road on Sydney Avenue I caught him up again quite easily.

I wasn't sure who would be out and about on the canal path on a warm evening like this so took to Sundorne Road and rejoined the path at Pimley Manor en-route to Uffington and Upton Magna. There were a few other cyclists about on the lanes and also a Bentley convertible, the driver of which looked really miserable and didn't acknowledge me pulling in to let him pass. Meh.

I've mentioned having pulled my hip recently and this evening's ride made me realise that it is this bike that has been doing it as I started to ache quite early into the ride. Having had time to think about it I tried dropping the saddle a few mm which almost immediately made the hip feel better and also made it feel easier up the hills (although I think I might now be a bit slower on the flat).

I'd taken a left at Cross Houses and headed through Cound and up the lane to Acton Pigott and Acton Burnell. Here I decided to extend the ride a bit as there was plenty of time and the threatened rain didn't look like arriving anytime soon, so headed to Longnor where I found a blockage caused by cattle in the road. Not escapees this time as they were being driven between fields so I pulled into a convenient gateway to let them by. The farmer says "I bet that's not what you were expecting".

I had the wind and gradient in my favour for most of the way back so enjoyed a fairly quick run to home where I discovered that one of my rear lights had stopped working (bad connection). Glad I have two fitted.

28.2 miles at 13.3 mph average.









Lots of people using the river this evening.





Concord College glows in the setting sun.





Drink stop at Ryton before the last few miles to home as the sun sets. Still over 25c at this point.

*Today:* Despite having lost sleep due to the thunderstorms that rolled through in the early hours I was up early and set out on the Galaxy to get a few miles in before I needed to be ready for an appointment and before it got too warm. The route this time started out retracing my steps from last night to Longnor and Acton Burnell before turning towards Cressage. For a change I then went through Eyton on Severn and Wroxeter and cut things short by heading along to the old A5 to Atcham. Then it was well trodden ground to Cross Houses, Berrington, Condover and back up the A49.

After the storms last night the roads were wet with mud and gravel washed onto them in places so probably not the best bike to have chosen. I got on well at the start, appreciating as always how nice the Galaxy is to ride. I was quite lucky on the approach to Longnor not to do any damage to the bike when a stick got caught in the back wheel. It was on the drive side so I'm not sure how it avoided getting tangled in the derailleur.

I had a bit of wind assistance up to Acton Burnell, then again to Cressage so got on well. The road over the river seemed busier than usual then on the way to Dryton I got slightly annoyed by an overtake from an old Mercedes - the driver followed a van past me and gave just about adequate room, but seemed completely oblivious to the car coming the other way. I wish people would look ahead and not merely at what is happening directly in front of them.

It was nice to have the quiet of the lane to Wroxeter next to make up for it and this was a pleasant section before rejoining the busier and quite badly maintained roads heading for Atcham. The old A5 was busy but everyone was fairly well behaved then I had a fairly swift run to Cross Houses despite a headwind.

I swallowed something large and buzzy on King Street. Could have done without that.  Time was getting on so I took the direct route back from Condover this time.

29.4 miles at 15.4 mph average.





The classic view from Cressage Bridge looking towards the Wrekin.





Between Eyton on Severn and Wroxeter.





The new roman villa at Viroconium.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jul 2019)

I accidentally became the highest bidder on another Dawes Kingpin about three weeks ago, today was the first time I had a chance to collect it, a four hour round trip in the car. 

Once I got it home a quick safety check and pumped up the tyres and rode it round the village. 

I have had a few of these pass through my hands over the years but never one as in good condition as this. Hardly any rust, the tyres pumped up no problem, the gears work and so do the dynamo lights. The bike is 51 years old ffs! 

@Rickshaw Phil how old is your KP? 

Anyway my ride was a couple of miles around the village.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Much too hot to go out during the day, so after supper I kitted up, grabbed Wiggy #2, the Chartres, and off I went for a bimble.

Rode out via Downham Common and up through Downham. Dropped off a magazine at a friend's place in the village and watched some morris dancers performing outside The Plough before continuing into the westering sun along the hythe. The ridge of high ground gives you a fabulous view across the fen all the way to Ely.






From The Hythe, the rolling ridge takes me to Red Caps, where the road drops right down to the floor of the fen. After such a hot day, the air smelled amazing; drying hay, summer sun, and night-blooming flowers... To borrow a phrase from one of my poems, _night breezes rich as wine_.  They were combining on the outskirts of Way Head.

I rode through Way Head and onwards up the long drag into Coveney. Stopping for a drink, I debated on whether to ride on to Wardy Hill, but decided to retrace my wheel tracks instead. By now, the sun was on the verge of setting, and well, those big fen skies are just so amazing...






I rode back into Downham in the growing dusk and did a loop around the green before deciding to drop down Mill Hill and continue on to Pymoor. So past Adventurer's Drove and Corker's Crisps and thence into Pymoor, triggering the speed gun at the stellar velocity of 10 mph!  From there, it was home via the recreation ground, O Furlong and Dunkirk.

15 very pleasurable miles in total, even if I did manage to ingest some post-prandial protein...


----------



## Denis99 (25 Jul 2019)

A few from today's ride in the morning sunshine.

Swansea Bay, Mumbles.

Dylan Thomas statue outside the Dylan Thomas Centre, and right next to a pub, I am sure he would approve.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Jul 2019)

Yesterday's Ride

Pete M asked for the outing to Moreton-in-Marsh. So Jules H, Steve E and I were in. Out by Tewkesbury and Greet was our familiar way. The climb at Hailes Abbey caused Jules some problems and he wasn't the same man after. Steve was amazed at the distance from the top of the climb to Moreton as we skirted off the TV Adam Hansen's Cotswold Farm Park as well as Stow-on-the-Wold. Steve got his spring back when we got about 3 miles out. The smell of coffee does that to him.
Pete chose the cafe and we managed to get some lovely squash to drink for free. Spot of lunch and Bottles filled we headed up and over by Chipping Campden to the Severn and Avon valley. We skirted Braodway to take the standard run back by Hinton X and the northern and western flanks of Bredon Hill. The wind was a hindrance and Jules was struggling. So I got him on my wheel and dragged him most of the way back. Steve called a beer stop in Upton so 2 pints went down before I took the Callow End way back to top my miles up. I met Simon T and John B out for the CTC evening pub ride. Nice to see them out and about. Ride topped up to 102 smiles as OCD kicks in when the anticipated finish will be mid 90's. (It's an Eddington number thing).


----------



## Old jon (25 Jul 2019)

Most of this recent warm weather happened when I was wandering around foreign parts, well, t’other side o’ Pennines anyway. And aye, the sun did shine. And it does here at home today as well and bike riding is great, when you are moving. I just did my best to stop in shady spots.

It took most of the way through Holbeck before I realised I had no idea where I was going to ride this morning. Scratching your head when riding a bike rarely helps much, so along Great Wilson Street I pedalled, and turned left onto Crown Point Road. After crossing the river, a right turn off the Eastgate roundabout sort of aims for the Oakwood Clock. Hmm, think some more, after the clock is Boot Hill. Sort of warm for that much effort, OK turn left and ride past the fancy gates of Roundhay Park. Still uphill, but not so much. All along Street Lane to Harrogate Road, and turn right to head north. This time of day, a quiet road once across the Ring Road. A bit further on and it levels out too!

Turn left onto the road / byway / or something that leads to Eccup reservoir. Today there was a large flock of Canada geese playing in the water there. The road leads on towards Owlet Hall but circles around that bit. Down a dip, then the rise and the cattle grid near the top. Cattle grids are wonderful downhill and quickly. Uphill, not for this mister. And the restart at the other side, ah well, part of riding. Along the pleasant road to Eccup village and choose Village Road to ride along, turning left at the end. There is one other street but I do not know if it has been graced with a name, it does become Eccup Moor Road further on. Anyway, turn right onto Arthington Road.



And eventually left onto Kings Road to ride down to Bramhope. There was an idea to ride up through the village then turn left for more up to Cookridge. Nah, too hot. An immediate left turn at the roundabout onto the A 660 for the usual set of tyre tracks back to Headingley. Just caught sight of a group of riders by Golden Acre Park, they were riding faster than I was. No surprise there. And no surprise to be passed by another dozen or so by the Lawnswood Arms. Then I thought, hang on, its Thursday, I should be surprised. That is a lot of riders out for midweek around here. Through those lights at Headingley, turn right for Kirkstall and the towpath to Office Lock. Twiddle around a corner of Hunslet and the last stretch to home. After almost 24 miles and a lot of perspiration the sight of home made me smile.

A warm map


----------



## colly (25 Jul 2019)

An early ride out before the family get up.
Warm, misty with a bit of a southerly breeze..
I went due north after a nip around Alnmouth. Small local lanes with no one else out. The first sign of any other living soul came after 13 miles.
A slow paced jogger in the distance. Coming towards me. Closer up I could see he was not your typical runner. A small man, topless, and carrying a back pack, he was wearing baggy, black trousers. He also had a massive mane of matted, shaggy, black hair shot through with grey and what looked like straw complete with an equally impressive beard to match. His face and chest were a well weathered walnut colour. He could have been anywhere between 50 and 80. A cheery good morning as we passed saw us go our seperate ways. 
Maybe a 'Gentleman of the Road'. If so, one who takes keeping fit seriously.

So it was on until I reached Bamburgh Castle. 









No one was in, or at least they weren't answering the doorbell, so no bacon sandwich courtesy of the Lord of the Manor for me. 
Miffed but hardly surprised I turned around and made my way back again. Rather boringly by pretty much the same route as I had come.
I was wet when I got in from the heavy mist and everyone was up and about getting ready for the day's excursion. 
In hot water (yet again) for making everyone wait.

All in 41 miles with 1270ft of upwards.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37716201


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> ........
> @Rickshaw Phil how old is your KP?
> 
> ..............


It's from 1979 from the hub markings. Makes it practically the same age as my original junior Kingpin, which pleases me. Not quite as vintage as yours.


Woke up well before my alarm went off this morning and made the most of the bright morning to get a good ride in using the Raleigh before the weather got too hot. I went for a variation of my Melverley route this time heading to Condover intiially then Minsterley, Westbury, Halfway House and climbed up to Bulthy where instead of dropping down the hill I carried on climbing through the hidden valley between the Breidden and Middletown hills. There is a descent with good views then I headed back through Criggion, Crew Green, Melverley, Pentre, Shrawardine, Montford Bridge, Shelton and Meole Brace.

Starting out at 6.40 it was already nearly 20 degrees. I caught and overtook another rider on the way to Condover. Traffic was relatively busy on the lanes (lots of people start work early round here) but they nearly all treated me pretty well.

No sign of the cattle that escaped last time I was at Bulthy, just a couple of dog walkers who seemed surprised to see me. The climb through the valley was picturesque, although it has come out more hazy in my photos than it seemed at the time, and the views from the descent were pretty good too.

Reaching Crew Green, the speed sign seems to have been fixed as it didn't flag up my speed. I caught and passed another rider here as well.

The wind was an easterly (confirmed by the flags that I'd passed) so I was riding into it now and it seemed to take more off my speed than I'd expect from a fairly light headwind. Annoyingly it seemed to shift round to a southerly as I rode towards Shrewsbury so it was in my face for roughly the last third of the ride and I struggled to kep up the sort of pace I'm used to on this route.

43.5 miles at a slightly disappointing 14.2mph average. I enjoyed the ride despite that though.





A quirky little cottage at Minsterley. I'm about to go right at the island.





Climbing into the hills at Bulthy. Rodney's Pillar is the monument on the hill in the distance.





The view into Wales as I'm about to start the descent.





One of the buildings from the former military radio station at Criggion. Now converted into a house.






Flat riding between the Royal Hill and Pentre.





On my way to Shrawardine.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Jul 2019)

Three o'clock this afternoon found me sitting on an upturned milk crate on the forecourt of a petrol station in Ferryhill repeatedly pouring water from my cap onto my head. The cold water tap was a lifesaver but I still wasn't sure I could ride the remaining twelve miles home. Every time I tried to stand up my vision clouded, my head started spinning and my knees began to buckle. And it had all started off so well - kind of.

Plan A, to get out on the tandem, didn't survive Mrs. jg's encounter with an aggressive speed bump at the QE Infirmary. She'd tweaked her back badly enough to bail out but urged me to get out on a single so plan B was quickly formed; head South and try to avoid hills and the A167.

Set off into a hairdryer headwind but felt good. So good that when I'd finished my Cherry Bakewell Scone at the Number 4 Teashop in Sedgefield I decided to carry on to Eaglescliffe. Haven't been that way for ages but remembered the route from past Ferryhill Wheelers club runs and was down there in good time. 

It was as I rode along Aislaby Road towards Middleton One Row that I began to get really hot. I guess it was because I was now missing the cooling effect of the headwind. No problem though, there are plenty of places to get refills and anyway the shortest way back was to carry on. I had to stop though at Middleton and again at Neasham, which isn't that much further on, because I was getting light headed.





River Tees at Neasham

Cheered myself up with the thought of a proper meal and a long sit down at Barton Truck Stop (a World Heritage Site according to @Skuhravy). Beans on toast, a pint of tea and an ice cold coke on the back of my throat saw me fit for action again so off I went down the Roman Road to Piercebridge. All was right with the world again apart from the thunderbugs getting up my nose.

Usually, at Piercebridge I'd take a hilly route home on the lanes but today thought the line of least resistance would be more sensible. Through Newton Aycliffe, charcoal burning everywhere, to the A167 and swing directly North. By now I'd drunk 7 bottles of water, a couple of pots of tea and a couple of cokes but was feeling groggy. I'd stopped sweating, hadn't had a pee for ages but just couldn't face anything else to drink.

That's when I found the tap at Ferryhill. Eventually I managed to get my body temperature down and could stand without feeling faint so I pottered home occasionally dowsing my head from my refilled bottles.

82 very hot miles not to be repeated.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jul 2019)

A ride late in the afternoon that was the opposite to yesterday.













https://www.strava.com/activities/2562774547


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jul 2019)

@jongooligan and everyone else, be careful in this hot weather.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jul 2019)

Lovely Morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17.4 mph followed by a sweltering extended home commute. 33 degrees + Backback = Sweaty Betty!
35 miles back with an average of 14.6 mph.


----------



## TeeShot (25 Jul 2019)

Met my mate Dave at 10.00am this morning on the outskirts of Altrincham. We headed out through Knutsford and on to the Riverside Organic farm cafe near Davenham. Coffee and goody consumed we skirted Northwich and found ourselves at the Swan with Two Nicks for refreshments. Fabulous weather


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jul 2019)

This i the second year in a row that I've had the hottest day of the year off work. Unlike last year when I stupidly did just short of 60 miles around Norfolk in the middle of the day, I took it much easier this year. 

A short trip into Felixstowe for some cash in the morning, then a16 mile round trip to the Maybush at Waldringfield where I sat in the sun watching the world go by on the River Deben, reading a magazine while listening to the radio and having a coupe of cold


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Jul 2019)

It was a bit warm on the commute home tonight. I do not think I have been so happy for a head wind and deluge to keep cool! By the time I got home, I was dry again!


----------



## Slow But Determined (26 Jul 2019)

30 miles only this a.m. with an embarrassingly low average but climbing practice was the order of the day. Just why are there uphill sections on a descent!!!


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Jul 2019)

70k back road bimble from Ingleton to Morecambe and back, just in time for shiwer and tour df.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jul 2019)

Out again earlyish this morning (about an hour later than yesterday) with the Galaxy to get some miles in while it was nice. It's not expected to be as warm today but the thermometer was already showing 20C wen I set out.

I didn't want to be out too long as there was a possibility of rain so opted for one of my regular routes (Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor).

The Galaxy felt fabulous despite tired legs (with one thing and another it's been a while since I last rode four days in succession) and a tailwind after Condover helped greatly with that (and improved my mood after a rather pointless close pass). The lane I wanted to use past Berrington Hall is closed which I wasn't expecting so I risked using the A458 to Cross Houses. The traffic was okay but that stretch was uphill and seemed to be into the wind so I didn't enjoy it.

I did enjoy the stretch from Cross Houses, through Atcham and Upton Magna to Withington though which the bike seemed to just fly along. After Withington I turned southwards into the headwind which brought my enthusiasm back down to earth a bit. Nothing to be done but keep turning the pedals though.

The chain jammed on me as I shifted down from the big ring approaching Atcham Bridge. The bike has an annoying habit of doing this on random shifts and I can't find anything specifically wrong.

Shore Lane felt a bit of a slog today and having a cross or headwind through Acton Burnell all the way to Longnor meant I wasn't going to break any records. At Longnor though I turned north again and enjoyed a cracking wind-assisted run pretty much all the way home.

34.4 miles this trip at 15.3 mph average.





Pausing for a drink near to Acton Burnell.


----------



## postman (26 Jul 2019)

Bingley five rise locks on the mountain bike.Lovely.I even tried to help a chap who had managed to jam/wedge his chain in the cassette.As hard as we tried we could not shift it.Both of us covered in muck,boy that bike needed a real good clean.Sorry to leave him as he carried it to a bike shop in Bingley.


----------



## theloafer (26 Jul 2019)

not a big ride today....just a birthday ride (64) ... so a short trip to see where route 715 went to that I came across last time I was mooching about ..karon was to impressed but I love to see where end up ...ended up not that far from my fav ice cream parlour is so detoured that way back ...plus had to get back for the tour a also  only 20 miles but great fun

https://www.strava.com/activities/2564870221


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jul 2019)

Another short one this afternoon in the quiet back lanes. Some good hills too.

https://strava.app.link/uxdFh9mRDY


----------



## gavgav (26 Jul 2019)

The intense heat has abated to a normal warm Summer day, in Shropshire and so I ventured back out on the bike. Last few days have been past the heat level, for me getting on a bike.

My usual Shrewsbury route, but in a clockwise direction, which I don’t often do. Headed down through Meole Brace, where I had the usual Friday night idiot, woman in a VW Up who overtakes me, whilst I’m going between 2 parked cars, with inches to spare and then promptly pulls in front of the parked car on the right  Utterly pathetic driving.

Thankfully there were no more idiots on the route through Nobold, Radbrook, Copthorne, Shelton and Porthill, where I dropped down into the Quarry. Flower show tents are slowly going up, ready for the 9th August.

Along the Towpath to the weir, where there were some teenage boys playing on the weir and in the River, really not a good idea in that river lads 

Continued on through Castlefields and then along the cycle lanes to Reabrook, back down to Meole and home.

Did have some real problems with the gears on the Hybrid, again. Seems to be between gears 2, 3 & 4, particularly when pulling away in 2 and 3 with some effort. It jumps out of gear and between gears, which is very disconcerting when pulling across busy roads. Had a tweak when I got back, but it needs resetting up by @Rickshaw Phil me thinks.

13.43 miles at 11.5mph avg


----------



## galaxy (27 Jul 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Three o'clock this afternoon found me sitting on an upturned milk crate on the forecourt of a petrol station in Ferryhill repeatedly pouring water from my cap onto my head. The cold water tap was a lifesaver but I still wasn't sure I could ride the remaining twelve miles home. Every time I tried to stand up my vision clouded, my head started spinning and my knees began to buckle. And it had all started off so well - kind of.
> 
> Plan A, to get out on the tandem, didn't survive Mrs. jg's encounter with an aggressive speed bump at the QE Infirmary. She'd tweaked her back badly enough to bail out but urged me to get out on a single so plan B was quickly formed; head South and try to avoid hills and the A167.
> 
> ...


Its been over 30 years since i`ve been to Barton Truck Truck stop, amazing place.


----------



## galaxy (27 Jul 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out again earlyish this morning (about an hour later than yesterday) with the Galaxy to get some miles in while it was nice. It's not expected to be as warm today but the thermometer was already showing 20C wen I set out.
> 
> I didn't want to be out too long as there was a possibility of rain so opted for one of my regular routes (Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor).
> 
> ...


You have a good taste in Bikes, lol.


----------



## jongooligan (27 Jul 2019)

galaxy said:


> Its been over 30 years since i`ve been to Barton Truck Truck stop, amazing place.



Can't see the caff lasting much longer tbh. Last three times I've been in I've been the only customer. Can't remember the last time there were more customers than staff.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2019)

galaxy said:


> You have a good taste in Bikes, lol.


Thanks.



gavgav said:


> The intense heat has abated to a normal warm Summer day, in Shropshire and so I ventured back out on the bike. Last few days have been past the heat level, for me getting on a bike.
> 
> My usual Shrewsbury route, but in a clockwise direction, which I don’t often do. Headed down through Meole Brace, where I had the usual Friday night idiot, woman in a VW Up who overtakes me, whilst I’m going between 2 parked cars, with inches to spare and then promptly pulls in front of the parked car on the right  Utterly pathetic driving.
> 
> ...


I shall have a look when the wheel for the carbon is sorted. Still waiting on spokes at the moment.


----------



## derrick (27 Jul 2019)

Gentle one today as the other half was a bit under the weather. Was only a short one from Ghent to Brugges. Mostly along the canal. Got to the B&B just as the rain started. Would have been there 5 mins sooner. But my mum decided to ring me for a chat.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/jC7YRQZnFY
A veiw from one of the other towers in Ghent.


----------



## Old jon (27 Jul 2019)

Definitely dim outdoors this morning, but not raining. I took that as a forecast, wheeled out the fixed and pedalled away. The rain started falling.

Ah well, navigate around Holbeck to Office Lock and ride along the towpath, with the thought that if the rain really does become heavy it is easy to turn around. Cardigan Road to Headingley, more rising road to Lawnswood. I had thought about turning left after crossing the Ring Road here, for an extra forty or fifty metres of climbing. Nope, straight on and enjoy the easier pedalling, all the way to Bramhope, where I turned right onto Creskeld Lane.



Not the fastest downhill ever, but loads of fun anyway. Turn left at the bottom and ride a short way along to stop under the viaduct for a munch. And shelter, the rain was heavier with a vengeance. Out there in the weather, opposite the end of Station Road, is the Wharfedale pub. Pub no more, to all appearances, surrounded by a fence now. Used to be the sort of place where you expected to be charged a fiver to look at the menu.

Never mind, ride on through Pool and then to Otley. No need to stop at the maypole so make the succession of left turns to reach the bottom of Leeds Road. And start going up. In the rain, which was making the road resemble a river, and I was travelling against the flow. The higher the road went, the lighter the rain seemed. Just past Cragg View the crag on the other side of the valley was visible. Through the rain though, light as it then was.

Back through Bramhope, turn left at the roundabout and climb Kings Road. Turn right to ride through Adel after crossing the dam and then another right to be back on the A 660. Down to Headingley, more down to Kirkstall for the ride along the almost deserted towpath. Not far to ride now, back in traffic for the last turns of the wheels to the end of the street and the sight of home. Very nearly thirty miles, and a grin ‘cos I will soon be dry and warm. A good ride.

Familiar map,


----------



## MrBeanz (27 Jul 2019)

Another 13 mile climb, 3,018 feet of gain up a local mountain road. Almost feel guilty with the easy downhill return.

Got my fat bastard legs working today. Only a high of 91 degrees today!


----------



## galaxy (28 Jul 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Can't see the caff lasting much longer tbh. Last three times I've been in I've been the only customer. Can't remember the last time there were more customers than staff.


Such a shame.


----------



## jongooligan (28 Jul 2019)

Given a vague deadline; 'you need to be back sometime between 11 & 2 but I'm not sure exactly when yet', I needed a route where I could get home within half an hour of Mrs. jg summoning me. Lots of noodling then.

The Leamside TT course is a good start and after one lap I started adding on some extra bits. It looked like it was raining across the valley so I stayed over on the East side until I'd finally exhausted all variants of the TT course.

Skittered down to Cocken Bridge on skoggy roads to cross the Wear and begin the climb to Nettlesworth. It was here I was easily passed by a rider who was all Pinarello, Rapha, Kask and Sidi. I'm obviously not spending enough on my kit as I couldn't hold his wheel. 

The lanes around Holmside and Craghead were quite peaceful until I was caught by someone on a right hooligan bike. He'd obviously seen me late cos I could hear him banging down through the gears with the engine backfiring and the chip & seal topping grating under his wheels. He shot off left as I went right at the junction leaving me in a silence that was deafening.

Mmmmm....... that chip & seal is nasty stuff and I had to take it steady on the bends crossing Waldridge Fell to arrive home having covered 38 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jul 2019)

Today was my forum ride from Market Bosworth .The plan was to be out early for some extra miles then 50km and ride home . Woke to persistent rain so the early miles was canned .Then people starting bailing for which I don't blame them . Not sure if everyone wasn't coming I decided to ride to the start just to get a ride in and take it from there . It starts to properly rain as I push the bike out the door the Defy getting a weekend outing as it has mudguards on . 11 wet miles later I'm at the start point and strangely I'm the only one daft enough to turn up . Desicion time do I turn round ride straight home or extend and complete a metric half century . Odviously I take the daft option and head away from from a mile later the rain starts to slow and I begin to enjoy it . A loop through Shenton and Upton back to Market Bosworth and I'm finally heading home . Into Desford 6 miles from home and it's starts to rain really heavily by the time I get home I'm properly drenched .35 wet miles done thankfully it's still warm enough to make it bearable . Just saw one other cyclist out today so I'm not the only nutter


----------



## galaxy (28 Jul 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Given a vague deadline; 'you need to be back sometime between 11 & 2 but I'm not sure exactly when yet', I needed a route where I could get home within half an hour of Mrs. jg summoning me. Lots of noodling then.
> 
> The Leamside TT course is a good start and after one lap I started adding on some extra bits. It looked like it was raining across the valley so I stayed over on the East side until I'd finally exhausted all variants of the TT course.
> 
> ...


I Used to live in Shiney Row, so all old Stomping ground for me.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Jul 2019)

Yesterday's Ride: This is my FIRST ride video so please leave comments and subscribe for more. I look forward to doing a few more.

“A Forest Faunication” is a 205km DIY Audax from Somerset, along the Colliers Way, through Longleat, into Warminster and Salisbury through the Cranborne Chase AONB and on into The New Forest to Brockenhurst, returning along a similar route. (This is an “Out and Back” randonnée)


View: https://youtu.be/6TWI6QY9pF4


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jul 2019)

Friday's Ride
To my Daughter's 

Good ride through the Teme valley to Tenbury Wells and on to Ludlow for lunch. Some lanes after Ludlow which were new to me although I have climbed to Wilderhope Manor before. My route skirted around Shrewsbury by Upton Magna. Nice welcome from Daughter and Ted the mad dog. 73 smiles

Today's Ride
Return from Daughter's

I was on the edge of a band of rain at my daughter's. The radar showed a gap so I headed off onto roads (eventually) that hadn't had rain. These north Shropshire lanes are pleasantly rolling. Wenlock Edge breaks this with a bit of a climb. I diverted to visit Wilderhope Manor to reacquaint myself with an old haunt then dropped off to wander through more pleasant lanes to Ludlow where lunch was taken. Then across the corner to Tenbury Wells and the run along the Teme Valley. Martley marked the end of hills and it wasn't long till I was home again. 75 smiles


----------



## MrBeanz (29 Jul 2019)

32 miles with Gina today. Was looking for a good spin today after the mountain climb yesterday. Looking for at least a 16 MPH average but ran into a buddy who jumped in with us and wanted to chat. The dude just rides his bike mile after mile. Used to race but now just rides for peace of mind. So we ended up chatting. Lost our average but I guess numbers aren't always that important. So it made it a bit easy on Gina sitting in a two man side by side draft ha ha!

Cool at the beach but hot at the finish of the ride which is inland and warm. Only hit 93 degrees high today.

Last 50 yards or so.






Sitting in the shade after I finished packing the bikes. I think this was one of Gina's elementary school tricks, sitting back to back holding up one another ha ha!






Gina on the ride.






Stop anywhere in the heat and she will find a sliver of shade.






After the ride, she slipped off her cycling shoes, forger the ratchet system. When she's hot, they are slip off shoes ha ha! Then she sat in the shade watching me pack and burn in the sun! 






In the truck, looking a little warm waiting for me to start it!


----------



## MrBeanz (29 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Yesterday's Ride: This is my FIRST ride video so please leave comments and subscribe for more. I look forward to doing a few more.
> 
> “A Forest Faunication” is a 205km DIY Audax from Somerset, along the Colliers Way, through Longleat, into Warminster and Salisbury through the Cranborne Chase AONB and on into The New Forest to Brockenhurst, returning along a similar route. (This is an “Out and Back” randonnée)
> 
> ...





Nice video! A little constructive criticism. I myself like to see a little more than the handlebars in a ride scene. Of course the cockpit makes a great shot many times but I really like the shots that look up the road ahead a bit more. Just my thoughts, I like to see more of the other riders vs the handlebars. Just my opinion though.

I like the full view of the other riders as so.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jul 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Nice video! A little constructive criticism. I myself like to see a little more than the handlebars in a ride scene. Of course the cockpit makes a great shot many times but I really like the shots that look up the road ahead a bit more. Just my thoughts, I like to see more of the other riders vs the handlebars. Just my opinion though.
> 
> I like the full view of the other riders as so.




Much appreciated @MrBeanz . Thank you. I used a chest mount mainly, but I can get more on a bar mount I guess. It can also mount elsewhere on the bike. It’s also about confidence. Being a classical introvert I’m not going to go about shoving the camera in people’s space or have a running commentary. On group rides I’ll have more of other riders too. There were only two of us on Saturday.

Thanks for the wisdom.


----------



## Donger (29 Jul 2019)

Yesterday's ride: The longest club ride of the year so far (47 miles for me) took us South East from Gloucester for coffee and cakes at the Blue Zucchini Café in Tetbury. We could never quite get a handle on which direction the wind was blowing, and some headwinds and a big climb up the Cotswold escarpment at Selsley made the outward leg pretty tough. As we got past the high point and headed straight towards Tetbury, the wind direction shifted and turned into a helpful tailwind. Coupled with a very slightly downhill gradient and decent road surfaces, this could have made cycling much easier. Could have. We had different ideas, though, and every one of us chose to put the hammer down and see just how fast we could go. For 3 or 4 miles at one point I varied between 25 and 31mph. Exhilarating it may have been, but this meant that I'd been on my limit for two thirds of the time by the time we arrived in Tetbury.

A word of warning. The Blue Zucchini, whilst very cycle friendly, does not accept cash on a Sunday. On a group ride this always catches someone out! A nice stop anyway. Home via Avening, Nailsworth and Stroud was marred by a double puncture for one of our number when riding into Nailsworth and failing to avoid a pothole. The roads in Stroud District are reverting to their usual appalling state again. I doubt if Neil Armstrong saw as many craters 50 years ago. By the time I got home I was too tired to post my ride, but thoroughly enjoyed it. Decent sunny weather, but surprisingly few other cyclists about.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Jul 2019)

Been gradually working up my fitness as I lose weight on this diet and going out more on the Tricross rather than the e-bike. One thing I'd been considering was doing the Kincardine Bridge - Forth Road Bridge loop again as my brother in law did it with his mates recently - they're all pretty fit and go off on cycling holidays together. So off I headed on an overcast day, using the car to take me to a start point near the Kincardine Bridge. Google Maps kept trying to take me on a strange route but I decided to stick to what I knew until it told me to go on the I76 cycle route at Bo'ness - and I'm glad I did! This is a path that hugs the shoreline of the Forth on the south side with the water only a few feet away. Sometimes tarmac, more often forest track, I was glad of the 38c cyclocross tyres I had on, although at 80psi they're a bit sticky on tarmac. Out of nowhere, I found a pretty impressive castle I'd never seen before - Blackness Castle.






This was where I hit one of those etiquette things. I found myself following a woman rider going roughly the same pace as me. I could have passed her with a bit of effort but was aware I had a long way to go so I sat back about 30m and kept pace. However, I started to think I was making her uncomfortable, judging by her repeated glances back. She stopped at a gate for a drink and I got past but when I took a wrong turn I found myself behind her again. Once more I felt she was uncomfortable and I wondered if she was worried about me so I decided to put the effort in and passed her again, keeping the pace up until I established a fair gap but it knocked the wind out of me for a while. Was it all in my mind or do women worry about strange men following them on country trails?

It was as I left the castle behind that the heavens opened. I put on my waterproof Decathlon pac-a-mac thing for the first time and discovered it was as waterproof as a tea bag. Not only that, it seemed to keep me cold and it was quite a slog after that across the bridge and round past Rosyth (I noticed the diesels were running on the second carrier, Prince of Wales. Not long until her sea trials start I'd imagine). The rain didn't ease until Culross, by which time I was soaked and caked with mud - must fit mudguards.

I finally made it back to the car and wished I'd brought a towel to protect the seats, oh well.










Quite happy with that considering so much was on forest trails and the weather was awful. Better still, despite my brother in law sticking to tarmac, I was a bit faster than him!

Best bit of all was checking the scales this morning and discovering I've now lost 20lbs - yay !


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2019)

Three Rides.

Yesterday: A ride out on the Trek Madone to meet the Fragrant MrsP for breakfast again in Wallingford, just a smidge over 17 miles.






Later we went to the farm shop down the road where there was a fete, for a burger and a hotdog.

2 miles I took the Kingpin this time. 

Today: I rode the Whyte Coniston hybrid to Abingdon for some items of utility, I went along the road, the direct route where no less than three twats in cars failed in their mission to wipe me out. The return journey I came a long the mostly quiet cycle route 5 via Sutton Courtney, the Cooling Towers and Didcot. Just over 20 miles. 





This is a little peaceful oasis in the middle of a very unattractive trading estate. 






Not sure if this a church, but it’s an interesting looking building. 






Abingdon town hall. 






Earl Grey tea and croissant. I’m multi cultural me. 






Colourful hanging baskets alongside the river Thames. 






Alms House at the Abbey. 






The remaining three cooling towers at Didcot, supposed to be coming down this year. 






There’s two blokes on a cherry picker (black circle) looked like they are drilling holes for explosives.


----------



## Old jon (29 Jul 2019)

I had forgotten just how long rain soaked shoes take to dry. I have also forgotten how long it is since I bought a newspaper to scrunch up and stuff into rain soaked shoes, to accelerate the drying process. Well, at least it is warm out there.

Vaguely aiming towards Wetherby for this morning’s jaunt, plenty of time to think about route details as I ride the geared bike through the abandoned corner of Holbeck and across the river ( Aire ) and up the hill to the clock at Oakwood. After this there is more pondering time while riding up the A 58 to cross the Ring Road. Turn left at the pub onto Whin Moor Lane and ride to Shadwell while enjoying the breeze cooling me down. Left onto Main Street and all the way to Slaid Hill and the right turn which leads towards Wike and East Keswick. The final drag out of the latter was difficult this morning, then comes the easier bit to the A 659 and the right turn to Collingham. There is a lot of downhill this way, but turn left before the A 58 and cross another river, the Wharfe, on Linton Bridge. Much praise to @Heltor Chasca for his Audax video he recently posted, very well produced indeed.



The road is in Wetherby very soon, ride through the centre and recross the river, heading back to the A 58. Climb a bit, the road goes to Collingham but I turned left onto Wattle Syke which, oddly enough, is another piece of the A 659. All the way around the busy roundabout at the end, turn onto West Woods Road. The woods the name refers to are on the right, about halfway along to the next village, Bramham.

Turn right, away from the village, and pedal towards Thorner, some of this is surprisingly uphill. Surprising because it looks flat but my legs tell me otherwise. Thorner arrives at last, straight through the village and he who has been moaning about uphill now has Sandhills to deal with. Oddly not as difficult as it could have been, for which I was truly grateful. Skeltons Lane crosses Coal Road before reaching the A 58, this road is used often. Turn left and really whizz down the hill I had pondered up earlier. Ride back past that clock and almost into Leeds’ centre before travelling back over Crown Point Bridge. Not far now to complete thirty four and a bit miles since the last time I saw my front door. Big grin for that, a really enjoyable ride.

Magic map . . .


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2019)

Been full of cold since Thursday evening and have felt really ghastly over the weekend, but felt a desperate need to get out on a bike, even if it was just for a little while.

So a very gentle seven mile round trip to Oxlode in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen, was called for. Out and back via Dunkirk, O Furlong and Pymoor, with a stop in Pymoor to sit on a bench in the sun for a bit and watch the world go by.

Was lovely to be out on a warm and sunny if slightly blustery afternoon, but am now feeling the effort somewhat.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Jul 2019)

Off work this week so made up for the crappy week-end by getting out in the sun for a blat on the Helium.

Out to Isleham via Prickwillow and then Freckenham and Worlington.Turned off to Red Lodge,then Kennett and Moulton;then via the gallops to Newmarket and out past the racecourse before turning off the A1303 to Swaffham Bulbeck.Then Burwell,Fordham and Soham and home via the A142.

Good 31.9kmh average and no incidents with traffic even on the A roads; only down point being the HRM coming loose and causing a spike before dropping out, stopped and put back on and all fine again,might need a new strap.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2572921252


----------



## MrBeanz (29 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Much appreciated @MrBeanz . Being a classical introvert I’m not going to go about shoving the camera in people’s space or have a running commentary..



My comments weren't about shoving a camera in faces. I did say I like to see more of the scenery rather than just handlebars and a slight view of the road up ahead. From the views of the rider just ahead of you on the trail, I think that rider might rather have the camera shoved in her face rather than where you had it ha ha!

For instance, in this shot it seems you are missing the beauty of the ride but limiting the view to mainly handlebars. A view of the road would be nice with all the greenery. You did a good job capturing the surroundings when you stopped and panned around to check out the views. But imo, I think you missed some of the beauty of the ride aiming more at the hb's.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jul 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> My comments weren't about shoving a camera in faces. I did say I like to see more of the scenery rather than just handlebars and a slight view of the road up ahead. From the views of the rider just ahead of you on the trail, I think that rider might rather have the camera shoved in her face rather than where you had it ha ha!
> 
> For instance, in this shot it seems you are missing the beauty of the ride but limiting the view to mainly handlebars. A view of the road would be nice with all the greenery. You did a good job capturing the surroundings when you stopped and panned around to check out the views. But imo, I think you missed some of the beauty of the ride aiming more at the hb's.
> 
> View attachment 477621



Thanks again. I’ll keep working on it. Do you mind me asking how you got that screen shot? Clever stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Yesterday's Ride: This is my FIRST ride video so please leave comments and subscribe for more. I look forward to doing a few more.
> 
> “A Forest Faunication” is a 205km DIY Audax from Somerset, along the Colliers Way, through Longleat, into Warminster and Salisbury through the Cranborne Chase AONB and on into The New Forest to Brockenhurst, returning along a similar route. (This is an “Out and Back” randonnée)
> 
> ...




Very nice: a good quality video with interesting intro. What software are you using?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Very nice: a good quality video with interesting intro. What software are you using?



Thanks @Andy in Germany I used iMovie. My 9 year old daughter showed me some stuff and the rest is learned from YouTube tutorials.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jul 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Was it all in my mind or do women worry about strange men following them on country trails?


A wee bit.
I slow down on purpose if I don't get passed.
Usually I then get a thank you and away they go.


----------



## MrBeanz (29 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Thanks again. I’ll keep working on it. Do you mind me asking how you got that screen shot? Clever stuff.




I played the video then pushed the snipping tool on my computer during the scene. I just timed it to the point where I figured was what I wanted then pushed the snipping icon.

I'm sure one can do the same with a screenshot.

I also have a screen recorder that will record everything on my screen. So if I really wanted to take the time, I could record your video, then place in my video editor and extract a screenshot/still image.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Jul 2019)

Just back from an un-planned 100k with the better half which is her first.

Was just meant to be a ride up to Downham Mkt via Sutton,Chatteris and Outwell/Upwell for a change.

All good until Downham when first the planned coffee stop had changed their layout so no outside seating and with no lock with us didn't fancy leaving the bikes outside.So went to station to come home to find no trains running due to power line issues so no option but to ride home.

Popped in at Denver Mill but they were closed However owner pops out and offers to get us a couple of coffees anyway so to her for that; also gave us chance to fuss the resident cat Millie.

Bit of a slog coming back due to a blustery head/side wind and a couple of sharp showers but made it back with just a couple of loops around Ely to top up the 100k;seemed silly to stop with only a few km's needed.

My Strava;

https://www.strava.com/activities/2572921252

And Val's;

https://www.strava.com/activities/2575573553

And some pics;

Over the river Delph from Sutton Gault












This was along the Sixteen Foot bank






Denver Mill






And of course some pics of Millie;


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2019)

Once again, a couple of rides to report on.

*Yesterday* I wanted a longish ride, having not been able to get out over the weekend. I decided to link up two of my regular routes and set towards Condover, Acton Burnell and Cardington using the Raleigh.

All went well at the start but a headwind slowed me on the undulating bits on the way to Pitchford. I had a few stops to experiment with the saddle setup (now that's never happened before ) after the struggle into a not very strong headwind last time I was out had set me thinking. (This bike had a new saddle earlier in the year and I just stuck with the first position that felt comfortable). By the time I got to the climb to Folly Bank I was fairly happy with it and wound my way up the gradient quite nicely.

While taking a drink at the crossroads at the top a couple of other riders came up from the Cardington side. I had a brief chat - they had ridden from Wellington and were heading back in a loop via Cross Houses. I thought it would be funny if our paths crossed again later.

Dropping down towards Cardington I hit 32.6 mph which is quick for me. The gradient and breeze would be in my favour for a few miles so I got on really well through Hughley and on to Cressage where I decided to do the full loop through Eaton Constantine and on to Walcot rather than the shorter option through Wroxeter as I'd had in mind.

Turning back towards the wind didn't slow the pace very much through Upton Magna (where I did pass the two cyclists from Wellington again ), Atcham, Cross Houses and back to Condover where I could enjoy a tailwind for the final run up the main road. Shame it took so long to get a gap in the traffic.

A good number of other cyclists out and about today - many in touring rig.

45.1 miles this time at 15.5 mph average





Caer Caradoc as viewed from Comley. Lovely conditions for cycling.





At the top of the Folly Bank climb. Brown Clee is the hill in the distance.





Another shot from a favourite viewpoint near the King Street crossroads.

-------------------------------------------

*Today*, the weather forecast looked awful but I awoke to bright and sunny conditions so decided to risk it and try to get a ride in before the rain arrived.

My Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Berrington route seemed a good one to go for as it's fairly quick to ride and there are options to shorten or lengthen it depending on how the weather panned out. I used the Galaxy and set out into the morning traffic.

It wasn't too bad getting out of the village but at the Condover junction I encountered a blockage as a lorry and a car had collided. It looked messy but everybody appeared to be unhurt (the back end of the lorry trailer had dragged down the side of the car as it took a corner).

After the apparent success of the adjustments on the Raleigh yesterday I decided to have an experiment with the set up of this bike too. This let to quite a lot of stops to tinker until I was happy with it. Riding into a headwind on the way through Acton Burnell and Cound Moor made it difficult to judge how effective it was but turning away from the wind again it felt good up the climbs at Harnage, Cound and into Berrington. Hitting 28 along the little valley just before Allfield was quite exhilarating - I'd usually think I was going quite well to hit 23 along here.

Back at the A49 I had another long wait for a gap in the traffic then added a loop round the village to round up the mileage. I got back in the dry but the sunshine I'd set out in had been replaced by plenty of threatening looking cloud.

A fraction over 24 miles at 15.7 mph average. Pleased with how the bike went today but the next few rides will tell if I've got it right.

No photos from this one.


----------



## jongooligan (30 Jul 2019)

A very short ride this afternoon but very entertaining none the less.

Over the years as my body becomes less flexible I've had to assume a more upright position on the bike to stay comfortable. On longer rides discomfort often becomes pain so it's time for a more radical change of position.





Velomotion stick bike

A very nice man I'd met through Audax (Hi Dave) offered me a trial ride on his recumbent. The idea was to see if I could rule out this option before spending any money as they're a very different ride to an upright bike and some people never get the hang of them.

We met at Broompark car park, the junction of several cycle paths where I could safely fall off without getting run over. 

For me it was an incredibly weird experience. After a few words of advice from Dave (one leg either side, preferably facing forward) I pushed off. And came to an immediate halt. Try again; bike dives off to the left and my feet are on the floor again. After several attempts I was still only ten feet from where Dave was standing - I hadn't even got my left foot up onto the pedal. How hard could this be?

A pause, a deep breath, relax, closed my eyes and visualised what riding a recumbent looks like. Push off and away I went until the car park boundary came rushing at me. A wobbly attempt to steer saw me lose my nerve and slam on the brakes before hitting anything.

There were several other learners in the car park it being a popular spot for driving instructors to bring their pupils for them to practice reversing into the bays. I seemed to have caused a collective paralysis though as three of them were frozen in various attitudes, reversing lights on but unsure what to do with this idiot careering about the place. Got some nasty glares from the instructors but hey it's a car park for cyclists and this is really going to make your pupils into better drivers. 

Then something just clicked. I was able to ride in ever tightening circles. Sashayed a few figure eights and finished with a swaggering weave back to Dave's car. It's the future.

Looking on ebay now and looking forward to cycling without a stiff neck, without losing feeling in my hands and, hopefully, without sciatica.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jul 2019)

Monday evening headed east on the Defy – around 70F and a wind of just 3mph. The surface dressing on Bilton Lane had seemingly melted in the hot weather and it appeared as if the road had almost been fully resurfaced. Not a good sight at the crossing of the Nidderdale Greenway with a bike propped at the site of the road, two police cars and an ambulance with someone receiving attention. Took the A59 down to and through Knaresborough and then to Goldsborough where the previously felled gate post at the entrance to the village had been fully rebuilt (the one on the right hand side of the road)




Back briefly on the A59 and then north through Flaxby, Coneythorpe and the narrow lane, that once joined with the A1 before it was upgraded to a motorway, to loop round to Arkendale. Surface dressing time again all the way the A6055 at Ferrensby but reasonably compressed. At the latter stopped by the Duck Pond for a snack and if there is a competition for the most poorly maintained village bench this would be a potential winner – two thirds of its length had nettles growing at knee height just in front of it. West into the low sun to Ripley then home through Killinghall. 23.02 miles 1223ft climed 13.6 mph avg.


----------



## Old jon (31 Jul 2019)

It’s the day to take the fixed out for a ride, fairly bright out there with a bit of breeze. The street is rather sheltered so not a good wind speed guide really. But if you are going for a ride, that may be part of the fun.

Aiming for the bottom right hand corner of my map today. My map, hmm. It’s a 1:50,000 OS map centred on my postcode. A forty kilometre square view of the surrounding district reduced in size so I can see it easily. It is hanging on the wall behind me. The bottom right hand corner is the flat bit so should be well suited for a ride on the fixed, and possibly the rider also. Start with the usual diversion through Holbeck, just to miss a right turn that means crossing four lanes of traffic. Happy to wimp that one. Aim for John o’ Gaunts. After passing that go all the way down the hill to Oulton roundabout and take the second exit. For the first time in quite a while I am going to Castleford. But first through Methley.



That is all one road, not difficult. Reached Castleford and took the correct left turn, pedalled along noticing how much things had changed. That is my excuse for missing the left turn to take me across the river, anyway. Then cross the canal, shortly after the road starts rising it also crosses what was once a railway line. Rising, aye. It was once a Roman road, the map mentions Roman Ridge just a bit east of Kippax, and it also played quite a part in the preamble to the battle of Towton. Today each rise was visible well before reaching it, straight roads are like that, so it was a relief to reach Peckfield Bar and less of a gradient. And a stop to have a bite to eat.

Carry on the A 656 and reach that enormous roundabout over the motorway. There is an unclassified road that bypasses this but traffic was a bit dense for the right turn needed. The B 1217 passes the gates at Lotherton Hall, just as I rode onto Lotherton Lane the garthing told me I had ridden twenty miles so far. There is a bit of a hill before reaching Aberford, after all the miles of more or less flat this was not easy. Aberford Main Street and a lot of the way to Barwick are lumpy as well. That knocked my average speed down.

After the last rise in Barwick, as the road dropped to the junction I decided to go left, rather than through Scholes. Again, a long time since I have ridden that way. Once back in the suburbs this involved wandering around bits of Seacroft to eventually find Easterly Road and my preferred route back home. The alternative is the A 64 and its much written about Cycle Super High Waste. Or something. So, back across Crown Point Bridge to return south of the river and through that tiny corner of Hunslet that leads to Dewsbury Road and my way home. Thirty three and a bit miles, 950 feet of climbing, told you it was flat, and a grin. Brilliant.

Map, with missed turn


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Jul 2019)

Mrs 26, Jules H, John B and me today. Jules decided he would have an easy day so headed home. Mrs 26 turned for Suckley as she only wanted a few miles. So it was just John and me that headed for Munderfield Stocks. The plan was to try a lane I hadn't ridden for a long time. So we rode through Bredenbury to turn right. There is a bit of preserved railway along here so we stopped to admire it. We looped by Bockleton then towards Leominster before turning to take us to the cafe. Lovely spot at the golf club. We watched a bit of coaching on the course as we sat and chatted. 
Our run back was fairly traditional although we took on the steep bank before Marden. At Bartestree John suggested the lane on the flanks of the Marcles so we did that. Lovely bit of riding. Then back on route things rolled well. Just the climb of The Wyche left. All good today. 72 smiles


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2019)

I’ve been fettling with the Kingpin for a few days, bought another one and swapped some parts over, I now have a Dynohub front wheel and lights on the bike, plus I swapped over a few other bits n bobs, so I took it for a test ride to Tesco and back, just four miles. Took some pictures on the way. 






This bench is supposed to represent Wittenham Clumps, two hills in the distance just above the handlebars.






Church in East Hagbourne in the distance. 






The track is on an old railway embankment. 









Trying to be arty under the railway bridge.






Lots maize being grown around here this year.






A thatched cottage. 






I’ve got a spare Kingpin if anyone wants one.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

You do realise the saddles and handlebar grips don't match @CarlP


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> ..........
> 
> View attachment 477954
> 
> ...


If only I hadn't just bought one.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> You do realise the saddles and handlebar grips don't match @CarlP



Well, I’ve been thinking about that, the bars do match the pedals, or I take the blue grips off the spare bike and put them on the main one.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jul 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If only I hadn't just bought one.



There’s a bloke on the KP fb group who’s got eight!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Well, I’ve been thinking about that, the bars do match the pedals, or I take the blue grips off the spare bike and put them on the main one.



Oooh, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> There’s a bloke on the KP fb group who’s got eight!


Strictly speaking I was already at my limit for bikes before getting the Kingpin.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Aug 2019)

A holiday morning ride out on someone else's route found on RWGPS yesterday, first thing. We're staying in the Morbihan area of Brittany, inland whilst our boys are fishing and the rest of us are relaxing, out on our bikes on the Voie Verte, and enjoying the swimming pool. Off to the beach today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Aug 2019)

An unexpected ride today. The original plan for the day was called off so I was free to get some mileage in. I opted for a ride to the Stiperstones and over the Long Mynd, timed to meet up with my parents who would be having a day out in Church Stretton.

It was a bit grey and gloomy at the start but that didn't matter too much. A northwesterly wind helped at the start but was a bit of a nuisance for much of the rest of the ride.

I was on the Raleigh this time and the changes in setup made last time out felt quite good, in particular it feels easier to hustle along on the flat.

The roads were a little bit busy as I made my way from Condover to Exfords Green, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. At Plox Green the climbing starts and initially I found it quite an effort as I may have pushed on a bit too quick at the start. After a pause at Snailbeach it started getting easier though and I enjoyed the trip as I wound my way up through Stiperstones village, Tankerville and Pennerley. The last couple of times I've been up here the visitor centre at The Bog has been closed. Today, when I was on a schedule so couldn't fit in a stop there it was of course open.

I had a pause at the top of the climb for a drink and cake that I had with me and chatted briefly to a couple of cyclists who had come up from the Pulverbatch side, then continued down the hill being a bit wary of the sheep lurking about on the edges of the road.

At the Bridges I took a right and headed towards Wentnor, which I haven't done for a while, and along the Prolley Moor to Asterton where the big climb of the day lurked. I haven't tried the climb up Asterton Bank on this bike since fitting my new super-low climbing gear more than a year ago. I thought I'd breeze up the climb but with legs already tired from the Stiperstones it didn't quite work out like that. I selected the lowest gear too early on in the climb where it's _really _steep and struggled to keep the front wheel on the ground. I'd have been better being one gear higher and standing on the pedals. I struggled to get into a rhythm and when a car came up behind me I had to pull over to let them pass (most cars take up the entire width of tarmac on this climb). I then struggled to get going again but once I did was able to wind my way to the top without another stop.

The wind was against me across the top of the Long Mynd but I got on steadily enough then after a detour to the summit, headed for the Burway and the descent into Church Stretton (quite a slow descent today - blooming motorists holding up the traffic ) where a cafe lunch was partaken at the Hollybush - very nice, especially as I don't usually do this on my rides.

After lunch I headed back along my familiar route through All Stretton, Hollyhurst and on towards Longnor. I decided to extend the ride by going through Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop then took the main road way after Condover. I had a headwind for most of this but still got along at a fairly brisk pace. Nearing home I noticed that I wasn't far off 45 miles so added a loop of the village to round it up.

Nice to see quite a few cyclists out this time, in fact, between All Stretton and Condover I probably saw more cycles than cars.

45.2 miles at 13.2 mph average which isn't bad on this hilly route.





The Stiperstones Inn.





Near Tankerville and looking back at where I've climbed from.





En route to The Bog.





Old milestone at the Bridges.





The Crown at Wentnor.





It's hard to ignore the hill I need to climb as I reach Asterton.





Looking back towards Asterton at the point where I had to let the car past.





Made it to the top.





Up at the summit of the Long Mynd.





On my way down the other side now and looking forward to my cafe stop.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> An unexpected ride today. The original plan for the day was called off so I was free to get some mileage in. I opted for a ride to the Stiperstones and over the Long Mynd, timed to meet up with my parents who would be having a day out in Church Stretton.
> 
> It was a bit grey and gloomy at the start but that didn't matter too much. A northwesterly wind helped at the start but was a bit of a nuisance for much of the rest of the ride.
> 
> ...


Love your posts, they bring back happy memories of the Longmynd Hike


----------



## gavroche (1 Aug 2019)

I set out to do a quick 15 miles this afternoon but ended up doing 27 very enjoyable miles instead. Nothing special really but made the best of the weather.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Aug 2019)

Just done about 45 miles from Carlisle to Haydon Bridge. On the Brompton. It was hot and very hilly.
I'm now showered and slumped on the bed, prior to staggering downstairs for some food and lots to drink.
I'm going to Belgium next time!


----------



## TeeShot (1 Aug 2019)

The gent on the right was 80 in June this year. To mark the occasion it was suggested we do an 80k ride during the summer. 
By accident today was the day. We met near Altrincham and headed towards High Legh garden centre. A few diversions around some flooded roads meant we went a bit further than planned. With the weather still good we rode through the lanes to Goostrey and a stop at the trading post for tea and pies. As we headed back towards Wilmslow the heavens opened. I continued through Wilmslow to home whilst they went through the airport tunnels and back to Sale. Our octogenarian had covered 51 miles by the time he got home soaked to the skin. Worthy of a write up I thought
Have to make the next ride a hilly one


----------



## colly (2 Aug 2019)

Up early again this morning and seeing as I have not been out riding since, .....well, since the last time I went out, I thought the cool morning air would be conducive to my well being. I couldn't really decide where to go so I opted for a few down and up and back again loops of 'Little Switzerland' in Gledhow Valley Woods. Just over a mile from home.

In all it was 12 repeats which while being rather 'samey' as you might expect, it does induce a kind of zen like feeling, and the ride was not without incident. 
On my very last ascent up the Lidgett Lane side of the woods I heard a sharp crack and 20m up the road a tree toppled over and fell across the road. The morning was still and calm so it must just have been the natural time for it to give up the ghost. Had I been 20m further on and I might just have joined it.

It wasn't a massive tree and as I got off and pushed around it I did give it a tug to see if I could pull it to one side. No chance. 

All in all 16.5 miles and 2700ft of upwards.



View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38046330


----------



## Waterwheel (2 Aug 2019)

I did a very short ride today from Gospel Oak to Covent Garden. Incidentally this morning a changed my chain, I had only bought a new chain just over two months ago so don't know what the hell I was doing wrong as I don't cycle that far these days. I average about 8 miles a day.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Aug 2019)

Popped down to the farm shop today, cross country on the way out, road on the way back, needed a couple of bits and stayed for a cuppa and a jam tart . About 2.5 miles on the Kingpin. 






The Orchard. 






Lots of maize. 











Saw this lovely Zodiac in the farm shop car park.


----------



## Old jon (2 Aug 2019)

Yet another morning just made for cycling. Reasonable temperature, dry, and the sort of calm that barely moves the leaves on the trees. Off I went, with various intentions. These are a bit like New Year’s resolutions, sound good but rarely fulfilled.

The ride started, as almost always, through the dereliction of Holbeck. Onto the towpath at Office Lock and ride along until Viaduct Road is reached. No traffic lights this way, come to that no traffic either. The viaduct supports the train line to Harrogate, and the ride crosses over and under that later on. But first it is up Cardigan Road all the way to Headingley. A busy part of Leeds, but nothing to hinder riding through and on upwards to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Keep straight on and miss the first intention of turning left and riding up to Cookridge. A little further on I turned right, into Adel and then navigated to that drag up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park. Which took me to what my map calls Arthington Bank but I have always called Black Hill.



The road was carrying quite a bit of farmer’s fields, blame the recent rain, and lower down is decorated with too much ironmongery to really let the bike go. I was cautious. Turn left at the bottom, heading for Pool after passing under the Arthington Viaduct. Harrogate train line again.

Do others of us have rides where things seem just sluggish? Up to this point the bike, or the rider, felt a little slow. Turn onto the A 659 and more briskness suddenly appeared. Odd, but no complaints from me. Into Pool, turn right at the mini roundabout and a bit along the road automatically turn left. Second intention forgotten, I had thought to cross the Wharfe and the Washburn and ride to Farnley. By the time I remembered I was way past the former paper mill. Oh well, usual stop in Otley and then Leeds Road and see if the geared bike makes things easier. Not much. To add some variety, and hills, I turned right by the church in Bramhope, up that steep ramp to the old village. Carry straight on, towards Cookridge and also crossing the train line again. You will not see it, there is a tunnel below the road.

Onwards and upwards to the highest point of the ride, OS has 192 and Garthing has at least 198 metres. My legs had the ache, which soon went away on the long descent back through Headingley and to the canal towpath at Kirkstall. A quiet ride back along there today, maybe a bit too early for the lunchtime joggers. Busy with boats though, I counted four narrowboats moving. Two in a lock going down, the other pair heading towards Liverpool. Just before leaving the canal I glanced at the mileage and knew I would be short of thirty miles. Yup, reached home, big smile, 90 yards shy of distance. No block to ride around, the house is in a cul de sac. A great ride all the same.

Roughly where I rode, with added extra temperature!!


----------



## gavgav (2 Aug 2019)

A Friday Half Day booked at work and what better way to utilise the time, than out for a bike ride in the lovely warm Sunshine.

@Rickshaw Phil has kindly rebuilt my rear wheel, for the Carbon and so he arrived at 13:30, fitted the wheel and we headed out to get my August Half Century challenge ride in.

We set out along the cycle paths to Shelton and then on the road to Montford Bridge, before turning along lanes to Great Ness. We crossed the A5 and continued along the nice fast section down to Pentre, Royal Hill (avoiding the temptation to call at the pub) and Melverley.

Photo of Phil whilst we paused at Melverley 




Next was crossing the bridge into Wales and out onto the busier main road at Crew Green, before climbing up the long drag from Princes Oak, then down to Halfway House. Crossing the usually busy A458 was surprisingly easy and onto Westbury, avoiding the various crater potholes along that section.

We paused at Westbury, for a drink and chocolate bar, then discussed which route to take back towards Shrewsbury, as there are a few options. We decided on Hinton Rd, which I haven’t ridden for probably 2 years now. It’s a bit of a climb before a nice fast descent, on which at the bottom we came up behind a Pony & Trap! Passed them with a hello and onto a bit of new territory for me, through Asterley and down towards Pontesbury.

At the end of the short section, on the cycle path, we had to wait an age for streams of traffic to pass, so that we could get onto the main road. We summised that the shift had just changed at the nearby factories and this was the resultant traffic heading home.

Streams of traffic continued to pass us through the village and then we turned right, just about in my case as I’d forgotten how soon the turn was!

The lanes through Plealey were still very busy with traffic, including the 1 idiot of the ride, on his mobile phone, before we turned towards Annscroft and Hook A Gate. There was thought of a quick pint at The New Inn, but it was closed until 5pm, which meant a 20 minute wait and so we pressed on back home, through Meole Brace.

A lovely ride, hardly any wind, beautiful warm sunshine, with great company from @Rickshaw Phil 

33.02 miles at 12.3mph avg


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

Nothing special, just a quick late afternoon fizz in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen, to Littleport via Downham Common and Black Bank, with an extra loop around Parson's Lane thrown in for good measure.

Only 10 miles, but goodness, did I need that.

Felt fabby to finally get out on the bike after that rotten cold.


----------



## Birdie (2 Aug 2019)

Just a short one to Shustoke reservoir and then half in the pub! Phew, it was a lot hotter than they forecast


----------



## Denis99 (2 Aug 2019)

Ride down to Pennard today. There is a cafe with superb ice cream, vanilla






with chocolate.

You can walk along the coastal path to Three Cliffs Bay from here.


----------



## galaxy (2 Aug 2019)

Denis99 said:


> Ride down to Pennard today. There is a cafe with superb ice cream, vanilla
> View attachment 478247
> View attachment 478248
> with chocolate.
> ...


Like the bike Dennis


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2019)

As @gavgav has already reported; a good ride out this afternoon in a loop round to Melverley. Nice conditions for the trip and nice company.

I liked seeing the pony and trap. Would have preferred seeing a little less of the motor traffic - it's not usually as busy as that down the lanes.

Not having worked on a low spoke-count wheel before, I was on tenterhooks every time there was a pop or twang as the tyre ran over something. At the end of the trip though the rim is still as true as it was on the stand.

My distance for the day ended up as 37.1 miles. Average speed matched Gav's at 12.3 mph. Top speed was 30.1 which I think was from the descent between Great Ness and Pentre.

I only took the one pic today and have managed to capture Gav making a face, so won't embarrass him by showing that. But might save it for later.


----------



## Denis99 (2 Aug 2019)

Thanks.

It was new old stock, that Condor were selling.

26” wheels, but a much better fit for me , coming from my previous Woodrup ( which was a little too long in the top tube).

Very nice, stable, excellent quality, was simply a matter of swapping the components over.


----------



## gavgav (2 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> As @gavgav has already reported; a good ride out this afternoon in a loop round to Melverley. Nice conditions for the trip and nice company.
> 
> I liked seeing the pony and trap. Would have preferred seeing a little less of the motor traffic - it's not usually as busy as that down the lanes.
> 
> ...


 I was chewing on Chocolate at the time and so it could be anything!


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Aug 2019)

Stupidly clicked "Join challenge" on all 3 of the Strava cycling challenges (distance, longest ride, elevation gain) on Strava yesterday and then came up with a tracking spreadsheet, in an attempt to get myself some level of form, having been well off the boil for 3 years now and constantly battling the encroachment of 16 stone.

After a failed start yesterday following several visits from the nameless fairy within the space of 2 miles, today I went to the local outdoor "velodrome", and knocked out 29 sunny miles on my clunker of a Triban. It was somewhat eventful - lots of inline skaters and at one point the strongest of them ducked into my slipstream and held my wheel at ~22mph, alarming at first but once I realised that he was in complete control I was happy to give him a tow for a few laps.

Unfortunately for my pride, shortly afterwards a ridiculously fit triathlete turned up and the rest of the ride consisted of me being lapped by her every 2 or so laps.
Curse tnis fragile masculinity.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2019)

I'd booked today off work earlier in the week due to a lack of enthusiasm for getting up at 5:30am again. Somehow I managed to spend the whole morning doing absolutely nothing so it wasn't until gone 12:30 that I managed to get out on the bike. Nothing special, just a quick 50 miler out through Nacton and Ipswich and on into the countryside around Henley, Gosbeck & Helmingham before turning back for home via Ashbocking, Grundisburgh, Tudenham St. Martin and Rushmere St. Andrew. I could get used to not working a full week 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2584236432


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Aug 2019)

galaxy said:


> Like the bike Dennis


Same here looks like a proper comfy steed.


----------



## Katherine (2 Aug 2019)

My reward for the hills. 

I've been in Cornwall for a week and until today, I'd only had a short rides. 
So today I rode my favourite route around the war westward corner of the country, a Cornish coast to coast! Starting this morning with views of the sea at Marazion, Penzance, Newlyn, Mousehole, then inland slightly, to avoid the scary hairpin descent near Porthcurno, through villages of Paul and St. Buryan before seeing more views of the sea at Sennen. 
I didn't actually visit the actual site of Lands End itself, preferring to have lunch at a delightful cafe in Sennen. 





Then it was all along the top with stunning views all the way through lots of quiet villages, turning South again, just before St. Ives and back to Marazion.









I made good use of the full range of gears on my triple rings, especially the very highest and the very lowest as I seemed to be either climbing or descending most of the time.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2019)

Dragged myself out of bed early today and was at Kentmere Church (Lake District) by just after 7am - I like it there as it's nice and peaceful and the road to Kentmere is a gentle rise over a few miles and then a nice whizz back down towards Staveley.

Met a lovely lady called Sue and we chatted for quite a while - she is new to the Lake District and has organised the first ever Kentmere Ceilidh for this evening if anyone is interested.

As we all know cycling is all about the bike  here's my very comfy steed with Trek's rear isospeed for added bongy-ness in the bum area. Seems to work a treat:






Kentmere is very scenic but its church is a bit drab tbh:






Looking up to the head of the valley and towards the hills/mountains:






And in t'other direction down the valley. Sheep were making a fair racket - maybe they were happy that today was lovely and dry after all the rain we have had this week:






Next stop Morrisons and Aldi for some shopping and then 10 mile hike with Lovely Wife.

Have a nice weekend everyone.

PS: pic's are crappy cos they were taken on crappy old Nokia that I really can't be bothered to replace.

PPS: 22 miles in just under 1.5 hours which is good for my old body.


----------



## gavroche (3 Aug 2019)

I phone my stepson last night asking if he wanted to go for a ride today. "Yes" he said but can we make it early. My type of early is 9am but he preferred earlier so I said 8.30 if I can get up that early. Anyway, I managed it and was ready to hit the road at 8.15. We covered just short of 42 miles all together but had a bit of an incident on the way back. Going up a very steep section, I was swerving a bit, as one does in those situations ( they even do it in the TdF) and my stepson decided to pass me on my right, unknown to me. Somehow, as he was just along side me, he managed to fall off his bike and bruised his elbow. Of course, he blamed me for it and took off,sulking I presume. I didn't see him again till I got to his house. I think he was still in a bad mood then. Oh well, it is one of those things isn't it? He will get over it and will probably stay a bit further back next time. The ride was good though and I enjoyed it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Aug 2019)

Today's participants were John G, Jules H, Steve E, Pete M, Sara P, Margaret PR and little old me. The call was for the Trioscape at Highleadon so we took the traditional route for Redmarley. Dave W from the Worcester St Johns Club was just leaving the cafe after checking it out for a future club run. We sat outdoors for our refreshments. Our run back was traditional too. Up onto Woolridge for a leg stretcher. We upped the pace along the Hams and had a bit of a play on some ups. Steve called a pub refreshment in Upton at the end. Pete and I rode back after that. Nice wee outing today in good company. 54 smiles


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Aug 2019)

I didn't type it up yesterday, as my phone was flat, but...
Carlisle to Newcastle Part 2.
After doing Carlisle to Haydon Bridge on Day 1, I carried on to Newcastle. This was a lot flatter than the first part of the ride, and I enjoyed the ride a lot more. The lack of a mile of 1:7 hill might have had something to do with that.
I could have done without a visitation from the fairy mid-ride. Fortunately, I was near a cafe, so I had a picnic table to work on, and I could get washed afterwards. And have a mahoosive piece of carrot cake for lunch.
The rest of the ride was dead flat, along the river.
I got to the Minellium Bridge just too late to see it opening and closing. I did, however, ride over it 
The boat trip up the Tyne was good too - under all the bridges.
I'll be back.


----------



## TigerT (3 Aug 2019)

I’m well behind on writing up my rides so I'll skip past the last few commutes and Sunday Coffee and cake runs and jump to last Tuesday.

Tuesday was my last day at work in Zürich before 7 days in the UK visiting my parents. I’d taken my e-bike into work and when it came time to leave, the weather was gorgeous. I just cycled straight past my house and out into the countryside taking a fairly random route and trying to stay on the flat (not much battery and the bike is heavy). Managed to get 47kms in and arrived home with range 0 on the display. So a good start to the holiday.

On Wednesday I flew to London and stayed the night before travelling down to my parents in Devon the next day. A text message from my Dad on Thursday morning revealed that he’d borrowed a bike for me so we could go riding together. I had know idea what type of bike, but decided to head into the bike shop and pick up a new kit just in case I needed it (Any excuse!)

Friday morning we checked the Map to find that there is only really One option regarding cycle routes in the area Route 28 - The Stover Trail. So that’s what we decided to do. So time to check out the bikes. It turns out my ride would be my Uncle’s e-bike. I didn’t really want any motor assistance so I just left it switched off. It’s actually not a bad bike to ride even with the extra weight of the motor and battery. The route Is only about 10kms long but it ends up at Cafe 3 Sixty, a very nice cycle friendly cafe in Bovey Tracey. We enjoyed a nice lunch of Quiche, cake and coffee before riding back via Newton Abbot. A really enjoyable 27kms.

Today we just decided to ride the same route out and back.

Definitely one of my slower rides. Sometimes it doesn’t matter what your riding. It was just nice to be able to share a couple of rides with my Dad.




Stopped for a 2nd coffee in Newton Abbot


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2019)

nice relaxed ride today.

Out of the door at 6:15 for a gentle 7 miles to meet @13 rider. Get to the meet point 15 minutes early, so a mile loop in very misty weather. It was that bad I rode without my specs and I'm blind as a bat!

5 minutes and @13 rider turns up and it is 12 miles to Belton to meet @Chris Doyle. As we get to the junction just before Belton, @13 rider decides to go straight on, I tried to turn left to follow the route, front wheel collides with his rear, luckily we both stayed up, but I decided after that I wasn't riding alongside him for a while 

Get to the meet point earlt, but it isn't long before @Chris Doyle turns up. Congratulate him on his epic Etape ride and we are on our way. Mist by now has cleared and the three of us head north west up to Yeaveley for a bit of square grabbing and to get the letter Y for @13 rider for the A-Z village photo challenge.

A dead end and turn back for a square grab, which as is normally the case is down hill, turn around and come back up the hill. The t'other two are ahead of me and I get a burst of speed, shout coming through and shoot up the hill, chuffed to see I got a top ten place on Strava on the segment when I got home - well I presume it was that hill as I did my usual impression of a tortoise on all the others.

Getting close to Derby and we decided to stop at a unscheduled cafe stop that I'd been to before. It was off route but it's okay I know exactly where it is 
Well after a bit of confusion and head scratching we find it were I was good and only had a coffee, t'other two had lovely looking cake (flapjack I think, one with chocolate)

On our way and skirting around Derby, I was worried about this part of the route (I'm a real lazy route planner!) but we got through it fine.

Through Shardlow and onto the cyclepath to avoid the big roundabout on the A50. Travellers had gotten through the barriers and they had made a right mess, broken glass everywhere. Anyway, we get through it and I get a puncture. I remove the wheel and t'others dive into my saddle bag to get a new tube out. Pop the tube in, tyre on, Co2 to inflate - that stuff is brilliant.

Bonus, I'd misplaced a power bank ages okay, turned the house upside down looking for it, was in the saddle bag. 

By now we are back on familiar roads and the long but steady climbing up to Nice Pie for the second cafe stop. @13 rider and myself had sandwiches, @Chris Doyle had some savoury pastry (might have been a sausage roll?)

Refreshed and it's time to head down hill back towards Leicester. 

Part ways with @Chris Doyle at Cropston and then with @13 rider at Anstey. 

Bit of a loop through Leicester and I arrive home with another double metric century in the bag. Imperial centuries for the other two.

Cracking days ride at a leisurely pace. two cracking cafes and great company as always. Having done all my big rides in July solo, was good to get back to doing one in fine company.

Another bonus, no stupid towpaths or bridleways, which normally make an appearance when I plan a route 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2587221153


----------



## RoadRider400 (3 Aug 2019)

Ride started at 05:30 and almost turned back within a few minutes. Visibility in the fog could not have been much more than 40 metres. Was a bit concerned heading out in such conditions even with lights, as the first four miles of my ride was down a fast road into the countryside. As I had not been out for 2 weeks I kept going. Im glad i did as it was one of my most enjoyable rides to date. A leisurely 30 miles in 2 and a half hours. The mist was so thick it was dripping off the crash helmet as well as fogging up my sunglasses so had to ride without the glasses but the countryside was stunning in what looked like an autumnal morning. Well worth it as there was hardly anybody else about.

Had a bit of a moment when I noticed a crossroads become visible rather last minute. Turns out thick fog plays havoc with the stopping ability of rim brakes. Got the bike to a halt just in time, though there was nobody about anyway. Glad I learnt that at 6am rather than a busier time.

Posted this photo in the bike in front of a gate photo album but it really sums up the ride perfectly so putting it here too.


----------



## MrBeanz (3 Aug 2019)

Solo ride up into the mountains. 26 total miles, 13 mile climb with 3,022 ft of gain. Nice day, much cooler. Temp was 78 when I was at the top. Very nice compared to the 90's I've seen in the last few rides up there. 

At the top, figured I'd take a pic of the bottle I got from my friend who owns his own shop.


----------



## iancity (3 Aug 2019)

First time out on the new bike (if anyone has been following the 'dilemma' thread, picked it up this morning :-)

Just a short ride to get used to it...


----------



## jongooligan (3 Aug 2019)

Set off on Thursday night to ride down the Vale of York. Lovely night with plenty of stars to see and it didn't get cold. Dead easy getting through York at 2:30 too.

Went out through the Ouse & Trent villages to cross at Keadby then climbed onto the ridge at Kirton in Lindsey. Thought I'd picked a quiet route into Lincoln but at 8a.m. it was hectic and there were lots of fast and totally unecessary close passes then getting through Lincoln took an absolute age due to a massive road building scheme. Think the Romans established Lincoln - you'd have thought it would have been finished by now.

Then some nice lanes down to Sleaford for a massive breakfast, my third of the day. From there I headed East, again on some quiet lanes but then hit the A17.  More speedy close passes but now it was HGVs. Dropped onto the tri bars and gave it what for to get off that road as quickly as possible.

The best bit of the ride came next. Up the river Witham to Langrick Bridge, Tattershall Bridge to Kirkstead Bridge. It's here where the water railway is picked up, a railway path with water to either side. No chance of any close passes along here, just the putter of an occasional boat and the splash of a jack pike chasing small fry in the shallows.

And the view! It's magnificent. Lincoln Cathedral towering over the flat landscape. Visible from miles away it just keep getting bigger and bigger as you approach the city.

More road scheme bother on the way back through and I'd timed my ride badly so was there in the peak of tea time rush hour. Briefly back up onto the ridge before aiming North through the Isle of Axholme (Plaice 2 Be chip shop in Belton is ace) to arrive at t'owd lasses house for a brief sleep.

Up at 2a.m. to continue my ride after three whole hours sleep. Through Market Weighton and Sutton on Derwent I felt good but then fatigue caught up with me at Stillington. Woke up for the second time to the sound of the York bus doors opening. I was stretched out on the village bus stop bench with the backs of the waiting bus passengers a silent reproach to my trespass. Very kind of them not to wake me.

The rest of the ride is a painful tale of pills, ibuprofen gel and ever spreading saddle sores as I made my way up through Boroughbridge, Thirsk, Northallerton and Yarm. I'd deliberately plotted a route through those towns envisioning a leisurely pub crawl back up the vale but hadn't thought about what a PITA they'd be to get through on a Saturday afternoon. 

No pics except -


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Aug 2019)

Day 3 of my idiot self-imposed "how quickly I can injure myself from overuse while completely untrained" challenge thankfully contained a lot less emasculation than Day 2.

After wandering around to avoid the notorious Arenberg-but-with-idiot-drivers Hurlet Road, I reached Elderslie, then followed NCN7 down to Lochwinnoch with a view to climbing the road up to Muirshiel Visitor Centre (at the top of a 5 mile climb with about 800 feet elevation gain). I got about 200 yards up the road with 60 feet gained - hadn't even left the village - before my legs told me "no!" in terms that brooked no argument.. So instead I went down to Castle Semple Loch for a bit before riding back.

A pretty terrible performance given how flat the rest of the course was, but 33 miles is better than none.


----------



## galaxy (3 Aug 2019)

Denis99 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It was new old stock, that Condor were selling.
> 
> ...


I had a Condor Low Profile back in the 80s, now that makes me feel Old. Lol


----------



## Mike_P (3 Aug 2019)

20th Metric Half Century of the year today – headed west on Penny Pot for the first time since some sections were surfaced dress and the old issue of having to drop a gear to cope with the road surface has returned. Was passed by another cyclist who after the road steepened in gradient I sat behind. As once as the gradient eased he shot away and then stopped looking back at his rear wheel. Catching up enquired if he was okay, turned out he had a slow puncture and would resolve it himself. North across the A59 at Dangerous Corner, a motorist turning kindly blocked the very busy westbound carriageway to allow me and other road traffic to cross the junction. West again on Menwith Hill Road and then down Day Lane to Thornthwaite –the sunny conditions I had started out in had now become overcast with some worryingly dark clouds. The descent had to be braked to allow a tractor heading uphill to overtake a sit on lawnmower!
East partly up the hillside the south of Darley before dropping down to the village




and along the road towards Birstwith but turned off crossing the Nidd on the toll bridge




then up to Burnt Yates and down through Bedlam to Ripley where the Defy was allowed to follow its normal route through Nidd and Staveley to Farnham. A car passed with wide load sign, think "extra" might have been a useful addition to the sign.




North west to Burton Leonard, for a snack break on one of the benches on the village green, before continuing onto Markington where the sun broke through the clouds specially to warm up the climb to Bishop Thornton Crossroads. South east to Ripley, the only point where the wind was an irritant, and along the A61 bypass rather than through the village, continuing homewards via Killinghall. 36.67 miles 2255ft climbed, avg 13 mph.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

A sort of combo utility / pleasure ride today. I needed luggage capacity, so Wiggy #2, the Chartres, was pressed into service for an eleven-ish mile round trip to Tesco up Angel Drove. So more or less the standard run into Ely via Downham Common, California, Orwell Pit etc. But instead of going down Egremont Street and taking the Prickwillow Road, I rode into town proper and ended up on the Palace Green.

There was the small matter of a Classic Car show on, and of course, me being me, I had to go take a gander.  I wasn't the only cyclist looking at the cars, might I add... 

First stop was checking out the lovely 1925 Morris that some friends (and fellow CP volunteers) were exhibiting.






And then I had to make a beeline for the (sadly) only Mini in the show - a late Mk2 Morris Mini 850. You can tell it's a late Mk2, as it has some Mk3 parts on it, like the grille...






And then of course, I had to go check out the more exotic stuff. There were some nice Lotuses, an Opel, a Lancia Fulvia, two E-type Jags and a very nice D-type replica that caught my eye.






And last, but not least, Wiggy #2 in front of a church. Well, a bit of one...






From thence is was down Back Hill to Tesco where I picked up the bits I needed, and then the standard ride home from there. Although I did walk up Fore Hill, as it's a bit "not on your nelly" with overloaded panniers... 

Was nice to get out and just do stuff without the faffage of taking the car. Although my knees are protesting a bit...


----------



## MrBeanz (4 Aug 2019)

A little video I made from today's climb. A little chat, little climbing and the descent in a music video.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Aug 2019)

With my magical powers of deduction i think Chester Races is on today?




Lots of well dressed people walking past as i took a few mins to rest after a 20 miler, sweaty and bug splattered amongst the au de cologne racegoers.
Thought i would take a look over the road at the castle area, so weaved through the police road closures and all the punters




So the back of Harrisons entrance about 1811 and assume the rest is by him as well




I have never walked around the old part of the castle but it looks closed to public?




Quick shower and bob down to races then? Nah. Crickets on.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Aug 2019)

A ride into work to see if I could find my keys...






I’d left them in the door!

Out through Girton and on to Oakington where I stopped to see these little things 










No taller than my knee!

20 miles. Nice.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Aug 2019)

Out on the Specialized Crux before lunch. A lovely warm day so was pleased for once to have a cooling headwind for quite a lot of my ride.
30.6 miles with an average of 15mph.


----------



## Donger (4 Aug 2019)

A great 42 mile club ride today, down South to Berkeley, stopping for coffees at the yurt in the grounds of Berkeley Castle, then back home via the big hill of the day, Taits Hill near Cam. Very enjoyable, though I did suffer the ignominy of being the first Kingsway CC rider to get into a road traffic accident! We were following a Toyota Aygo past a line of parked cars, accelerating when he did, only for him to do a sudden and inexplicable emergency stop when he spotted a slow-moving oncoming car in the far distance. My brakes locked up and I thudded into the flexible bit of his rear bumper with my rear wheel in the air, landing quite neatly in a rather good track stand. No harm done. Not a mark on the car and no apparent damage to the bike, so after a brief check we agreed to move on ... but that was a tad on the alarming side! One of the faster club rides our social group has done so far, with an average of over 14mph, but also had the chance for some chatting down the quieter country lanes.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Aug 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> A little video I made from today's climb. A little chat, little climbing and the descent in a music video.




What a lovely place to ride - good vid'.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Aug 2019)

With a weather warning for the afternoon today I embarked on a rare morning ride, and with relatively quiet roads opted for the A61 south through Harrogate, so passed the Royal Hall on a section of Ripon Road that is not on the UCI circuit; that comes in from the right at the traffic lights and turns right to go up hill to the finish line, the wrong way in terms of the one-way system.





Once out of town centre the road surface was not that good a nick, decending Almsford Bank was managed without getting a puncture despite the ruts and bumps.




Then took the A658 to Huby to join a much traversed route east through Dunkeswick. Instead of looping round through Kirkby Overblow decided to try the climb of Moor Lane




The initial, and longest, section was fine before levelling out slightly and going up again with a curve to the right –the inclination of that latter short section was such that Shanks’s Pony was a better option. Thence to Wetherby on the undulating route through Sicklinghall where there was a wait along with a car and motorbike as three horses plodded in opposite direction past parked cars.

Managed to take a wrong turning in Wetherby and ended up on the York road rather than that to Thorpe Arch so once again along the scenically challenged bypass.

Nearly missed the turning in Walton as well, looking at the modern road signs wondering why there was no mention of some places I only just spotted a rather dull old type direction sign. The road north east out of Walton remains a rough ride, you can pick out individual stones in its surface.

Once across the Wetherby-York road I headed to Tockwith along Southfield Lane, a single track road with more passing places than similar roads far longer. Turned west through Cowthorpe and on the climb up to bridge over the A1(M) the chain and small chainwheel had a disagreement; thankfully I managed to unclip before the bike toppled too much. Chain back on chainwheel and a new fast time to the Knaresborough bypass – followed that and through Calcutt like a couple of weeks back but this time subsequently headed north west making use of the Starbeck branch of NCN67. The bypass had much opposition went built as it dissects Birkham Wood in half.




42.20 miles (MHC no.21 of the year) 2083ft climbed, avg 13.6 mph.


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Aug 2019)

Day 4, too tired to words. 43 miles, revisited Day 3's route, but because it was somewhat cooler and I knew what to expect, I was able to do the climb and even tried my hand at a bit of off-roading at the top - if it had stayed gravel I'd have been fine but my 23s never stood a chance against the bigger stones.

Lost 1 kg of fluid weight between leaving and returning - hooray for being a sweaty fatboi.

Rest day tomorrow.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Aug 2019)

Back on this thread, finally did some fun rides instead of the usual commute to work.
Friday, joined the Freewheel North on the Green ride to Dumbarton.
Easy peasy, one thinks, just 20 flat miles along the cycle path.
Well, it fairy knackered me haha! Our young and fit Eilidth in loco of the usual, sedate, ride leader kept a fair brisk pace of ... gulp! ... 13mph!
My first 40 miles in one go in a good couple of months, one is not as young as one used to be 
A few pictures for you, any excuse to stop 




At Clydebank: the sweet looking lassie in the yellow hi-viz is Eilidth, one of the most energetic Glasgow ride leaders.




A feature of Levengrove park, in Dumbarton. Highly recommend this destination if you're local, a lovely cycle along the Loch Lomond path, turn left at the bridge instead of right. Great views of the river Leven and of the Dumbarton Rock.








The canal at Bowling








Along the river Clyde.
It was an overcast day, but quite hot.

Today, instead of getting up early enough to join the more challenging GoBike ride to Erskine  I went to see what was happening in Glasgow town: the BC Let's Ride event, a family friendly 5km circuit of the city centre on closed roads, starting at Glasgow Green.
It was a great morning out, even the forecast thunderstorms stayed away.
Met a few friends, took lots of pictures, bimbled it away to make it up to 20 miles.
As in all closed roads events, it was good to see lots of young ones on their bikes, riding where they normally can't.
Find Mrs and Mr @Slick in my album 
I found an Ooor Wullie to match my PoP Tee!


----------



## MrBeanz (4 Aug 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What a lovely place to ride - good vid'.





Thanks, it is a great place!


----------



## MrBeanz (5 Aug 2019)

35 miles with Gina and a friend today. I sat at the front the entire time setting a steady pace for Gina. That dude gets a free ride way too often! 

Gina did very well, on the comeback trail. I increased the mileage a few miles. She finished stronger than the last couple of weeks on slightly shorter distances so that's a good sign.

Average temp 89 degrees, high of 93.

About 15 miles into the ride.









I feel bad as most only see her dirty gritty sweaty pics so here's a pic of what she looks like without the bugs on her face!


----------



## Stonechat (5 Aug 2019)

Club run today but we were depleted - just 2 showed so we decided on a shorter run to Mytchett
Slightly hilly but nothing really tough

Again I managed on my Garmin Edge 1030 despite pausing it to end the first ride so started a new one for the return
Must try to master the thing properly

Out through Chobham and Bisley and returning through Brookwood and Chobham again.
Stopped at canalside cafe at Mytchett.

Overall 39.2 miles @ 16.0 mph , 1112 feet climbed.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2589106237
and
https://www.strava.com/activities/2589607958


----------



## hondated (5 Aug 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> A little video I made from today's climb. A little chat, little climbing and the descent in a music video.



Thanks MrB great video. I also ride a motorcycle but take some comfort from knowing that those motorcyclists will not get anywhere near the amount of satisfaction that you get from summiting that climb. Happy cycling.


----------



## Old jon (5 Aug 2019)

Some cloud this morning, but still warm with a bit of breeze. It would be a shame to miss this chance of a ride so take the fixed and ride away.

That space between my ears was holding a lot of confusion this morning. Where to go? Which roads to ride there? What about closed roads? That sort of thing, which was translated into calm as me and the bike wandered around Holbeck yet again and an idea of initial direction was had. Back to the flatlands, starting off along Great Wilson Street aiming towards John o’ Gaunts. At this time in the morning, ten or so, the roads are pretty quiet. The noisiest thing around was me gasping for breath pedalling up the hills. Then the downhill through Woodlesford, turn left onto the A 642 and after crossing both river and canal start the uphill village that is Swillington.

Garforth is next, and the ‘orrible roundabout. Always busy and I want to ride threequarters of the way around it, to the A 63 in the direction of Selby. Not far along here is Garforth Cliff, and this morning it felt steep enough to be one. Then the road levels, through Peckfield Bar and at the next roundabout turn right again. This one is normally, and today, quiet. Half a mile or so and there is a left turn onto the B 1222. This stretch was known as Sherburn Bends, ah, but that was then. Its fun on a bike as well.



Into the village of Sherburn, down most of Church Hill and turn left at Cowbell Corner. Nope, I have never seen or heard cowbells around here, but that is what the sign says. A quiet road again, squiggles a bit on the way to Cold Hill Farm and then bends right and left to climb what I guess is Cold Hill. It was not cold this morning. Lotherton Gates next, at the end of the road after a left turn. Next right and its up and down again to Aberford, and another right turn to reach the end of Cattle Lane. This leads to Barwick, it always seems to be more up than down along here. It is good riding though, good looking countryside, enough bends to vary the view every minute or less. Even the last bit to the maypole, but the road levels there. Breathing returns to almost normal, leaving the village on the way to Scholes is a little easier than arriving from Cock Beck.

Ride all the way through Scholes, to the A 64. Left, and soon right onto Thorner Lane, next left to Skeltons Lane. Cross Coal Road and ride along Red Hall Lane to the A 58. And my quick bit of a few rides, down Boot Hill. Another right turn to pass the spare park gates, then Oakwood Clock and the pedal down Roundhay Road towards the town centre. But not that far, a left takes me over Crown Point Bridge and onto the average way home. The sun was shining, thirty four miles ridden and the grin. Very enjoyable morning.

Strange shapes the roads make . . .


----------



## TeeShot (5 Aug 2019)

I put the bike in the van and drove over to Delamere this morning. Met Dave and Pete and enjoyed a lovely 35 mile round trip. Took in Beeston castle, the poshness of Tarporley and lastly the Station cafe in Delamere. A bit of up and down with some great views of the Welsh hills one way and the Cat and Fiddle the other way


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Aug 2019)

First ride in over three weeks due to a holiday without bike in furrin parts. A bright and breezy day and a bit fresher after last night's thunderstorm. One stop for photo, in Ettrickdale about two miles before Tushielaw. 





Three weeks off the bike must have done some good. Check out that max speed!!  






The map -





I think something went a bit wrong with Strava. It's added an uphill northwesterly spur at the start of my ride that I have no recollection of doing. (I also have no recollection of doing a ton).


----------



## Edwardoka (5 Aug 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 478801


Why are your scones upside-down?


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

14 sunny but very blustery miles this afternoon in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

It sort of started out as a utility ride to the quack in Littleport to drop off mum's prescription, but the traffic on the roundabout on the Wisbech Road was so heavy, it would have taken forever to cross over. So much easier to follow the flow of traffic left onto the A10 and ride up all the way to Black Horse (I had to stop at the level crossing for a Kings Lynn-bound train).

Right turn on the roundabout at the top, over the River Ouse, and down Branch Bank. After riding along the bank a ways, it's a right turn and back over the River. I stopped for a moment on The Swan to take in the view along the river, watch the boats and grab a drink. From there, it's back into Littleport proper along Victoria Street, Granby Street and Station Road.

Swing right by St George's to pick up Parson's Lane. I stopped off at the surgery to drop off said prescription. People do look at you as if you're an alien, turning up on a bike, but it doesn't half make me feel smug - and virtuous. 

From there, it's back onto the Wisbech Road, down Black Bank and along Downham Common.

While I was out, the wind switched direction, and I had one hell of a Dutch Hill to negotiate along Black Bank on the homeward leg. Ouch. The joy of cycling in the fens... 

Loads of cyclists out and about today, all variously cordial, and no four-wheeled numpties.

And the post-ride cuppa tastes fabby.


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Aug 2019)

Yesterdays ride, but having a new puppy is like having a small child in the house again as she needs constant supervision and you have to wait for her to have a nap to get anything done! I had a vague plan where I was going but it was a route I haven't been on before though if I got lost could just pick a sign and head for somewhere I knew, it also involved more riding on the " proper roads" than the usual lanes I use. I headed towards The Moat Shed to start then turned towards Waterloo and onto Edstsaston where I carried on to join the Whitchurch-Wem road into Wem turning towards the station and over the crossing, past the cricket club and turned to Aston, through to Barkers Green onto the Shawbury road back towards Wem but turned for Tilley, Nonely, Brandwood then left up the bank to turn to Baschurch. where I hoped the turning back to Burlton was the one I thought would come out by the pub, which it was, crossed the road heading for Loppington but added a short detour to English Frankton before reaching Loppington and turning for home. Although the roads were busier than my usual routes most drivers were surprisingly considerate. Very warm and a bit breezy, 24.6 miles, average speed 16.4mph, lots of cyclists, runners and dog walkers out.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Aug 2019)

1st ridein nearly a week and a half after the beach diet aka chips and ice cream , took kids to the big yellow M for dinner on the way home and i felt like i was going to barf for half the ride  
https://www.strava.com/activities/2593844332


----------



## TeeShot (5 Aug 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Why are your scones upside-down?


Must be a Cheshire thing
Mine was the ice cream


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Aug 2019)

Mrs 26 called an outing. So a potter around Mrs 26's favourite lanes. We stopped at Clive's Fruit Farm for a coffee. Nice wee outing. 28 smiles


----------



## MrBeanz (5 Aug 2019)

hondated said:


> Thanks MrB great video. I also ride a motorcycle but take some comfort from knowing that those motorcyclists will not get anywhere near the amount of satisfaction that you get from summiting that climb. Happy cycling.




Got that right! Well I can not say that but like to think it. Because if they like riding their motorcycles as much as I like riding my bike, we are all good!

But I can say that there are a few motorcycles up there. I wish they wouldn't ride so fast, like 70 in a 35 mile zone. But I will say that as a cyclist, when I hear them coming (can from a mile behind on mtn roads) I move to the side of the road and let them pass safely. In 20 years of riding that road, I have had 2 morons pass a little too close, trying to scare me I think. But every other motorcycle up there has never cause me any grief.

I have read on many local cycling forums what a danger these guys are. I honestly don't think so as most ease up while passing. I can hear it in their engines.

What I do think, there are too many cyclists riding in the middle of the single land doing 8 mph holding up traffic behind them who can easily do the 35 mph speed. I've seen way to many moron cyclists doing stupid things on this kind of a road. Be considerate so we can all get home safely!

Move out of the way, let them pass safely and they will not bother you!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2019)

Overcast but dry with light winds so eventually got out and up to Loch na Gualine Dubh by the main road. Traffic by my standards a bit busy. Back down to the Main Street and then the nasty climb back up home.
The picture is from the picnic bench where the vegetation needs to get cut looking towards Kilchoan. The small dot on the sea is the Kilchoan ferry heading back towards us.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Aug 2019)

I let the shower go through then headed out with mudguards. Just as well as there were some soggy bits. Fairly standard run out to Highleadon attempting to use the hedges for shelter from a very windy blow. Even so it wasn't easy. On the run back I did get some wind assistance but swirls made it hard in places. On the final mile Mrs 26 came past in the run about. Great she can get the kettle on I hoped. 48 smiles


----------



## Slick (6 Aug 2019)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 478889
> Overcast but dry with light winds so eventually got out and up to Loch na Gualine Dubh by the main road. Traffic by my standards a bit busy. Back down to the Main Street and then the nasty climb back up home.
> The picture is from the picnic bench where the vegetation needs to get cut looking towards Kilchoan. The small dot on the sea is the Kilchoan ferry heading back towards us.


Every day is a school day, I never even knew that you could get a ferry to Kilchoan. 

Tell them to get that viewpoint tidied, too nice a view to be obstructed like that.


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Aug 2019)

Day 6 of idiot challenge, hoping to get amongst it after my rest day, went up to Eaglesham with a view to either going over to Strathaven or the Whitelees Windfarm road but on turning a corner was met with big black clouds followed immediately by a heavy deluge so I turned tail and fled back down the hill away from it.

Stayed mostly dry for much of the ride before it caught me a mile away from home and soaked me through.

23 miles all in. Definitely feeling like a stronger rider (and a couple of pounds lighter) than when I started the challenge but a saddle sore has made its presence known so I don't know for how long I'll be able to maintain the 4 days on-1 day off strategy.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2019)

Following a posting on the local Farcebook page the bushes are scheduled to be cut. 
There has been a ferry to Kilchoan for at least the 50 years I have been on Mull. It used to be a wooden launch crewed by definite eccentrics but for a long time now it has been a RoRo vehicle ferry crewed by more conventional characters tho’ one of the skippers has to be a bit mad — he is into cyclocross.


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Aug 2019)

Had a day's holiday today so had time for a ride , used one of my usual routes through Whixall where I was passed by the slaughter mans lorry which was an awful smelling thing, turn for Fenns Bank and Fenns Wood, Blackloe and into Alkington where I turn back towards Whixall before turning to Tilstock where I have the only bit of main road on this route(about 100 metres) then turn back to Whixall where the wind was becoming more of a hinderance, to StanleyGreen, Lower Houses, Coton,Waterloo where it suddenly looked very dark and felt a few spots of rain, the big black rain cloud looked like it was over our village and when I turned to Edsaston it was brighter and no rain, carried on as planned to Ryebank, Highfields, Horton, turned towards The Moat Shed back towards home where it had been raining and caught up with the rain just before home. Warm again but still windy. 24 miles, average speed 15.9mph.


----------



## Old jon (7 Aug 2019)

Things outside looked wet this morning but this did not dampen ( sorry ) my enthusiasm for a ride. By the time breakfast was over the sun was shining fairly brightly. A quick check over the geared bike and it is time to pedal off.

It is possible to ride down the main road to the Dark Arches, or even the end of Water Lane, and from there to Office Lock, but Holbeck has less traffic. For those who do not know Leeds, the Dark Arches are where the river Aire runs underneath Leeds City Train Station. Must have been the heck of a salesperson, ‘Let’s build your train station on top of the river’ does not sound a promising idea at all. To me. But I am riding a bike, along the canal to Viaduct Road and then the next part of the route through Headingley on the way to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. After crossing that onto the A 660 take the left turn onto Otley Old Road for more climbing to the water tower at Cookridge.

Keep on in the direction of Bramhope, but there is another left turn. This is a more direct road to Otley which includes one interesting hill, and a couple of not so interesting ones as well, and a view of Leeds and Bradford airport. Those aeroplanes are big, are they not? Anyway, the A 658 makes a crossroads a bit further on. Straight on for Otley and a descent of the Chevin, or right to go to Pool down Pool Bank. I went to Pool. Possibly not the best choice, there was a traffic holdup somewhere along the road to Harrogate. So I turned left for the road along the valley bottom to Otley, missing the climb to Farnley yet again. Well, that is my excuse. The legs thanked me for it. The climbing is almost done now, just Leeds Road out of Otley.



From this direction Bramhope is fun. A bit of a drop past the puritan chapel speeds things up nicely. Today there was a rider on a recumbent going towards the Dyneley Arms. Years gone by I used to see a recumbent rather often along the A 659, Pool to Otley stretch. These days they are rarely seen by me. Never appealed, supporting all your weight on your backside. So, through the village and reach the roundabout. Turn left, Kings Road goes to Arthington Road. A point, King’s Road in Harrogate has an apostrophe, this one does not. Dunno what the one in London has. Ride down the side of Golden Acre Park and through Adel to rejoin the A 660 just in time for the downhill dash to Headingley and the surprisingly easy right turn to Kirkstall and back onto the towpath.

Bridge 223 is a little awkward, I usually walk under it since the time I clouted my shoulder on the arch, which is a bit low and the path is narrow. Today someone walking the other way, I had stopped, said ‘after you’. And I rode through. Yeah, slowly and clipped out, but still. That was not the end of the surprises for the ride. The towpath was quiet so far, at one point there is a railway line crosses above the canal, the Bradford via Shipley line. Then Armley Mills Museum, near to the other railway viaduct, after which the canal and river stay close to each other. Along this stretch I saw a cyclist coming towards me, not seeing anything different until we are about to pass. When I thought ‘ he looks tall ‘ but no he was not. He was riding a unicycle. With a very large wheel. Some days, you see things. Still to finish the ride though, leave the canal behind and pedal through that bit of Hunslet and then home. Really great ride today, just better than thirty miles put a smile on my face and when the garthing told me more than 1500 feet of climbing I understood why my legs ached.

A map. also the elevation profile, just 'cos I can . . .


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Aug 2019)

On a holiday mission to get my daughter riding more happily. We planned to ride along a bit of the Brest to Nantes canal.. as far as she could get.

She started out complaining as usual but once my wife mentioned the concept of ditching Daddy she shot off. 

She derogated from the principle when she wanted me to push her along riding side by side, which was nice as we got up some good speed. A cake stop at the turnaround point, and an ice cream stop halfway back helped conclude a ride which she said she'd enjoyed.

Some amusing place names too. 













Onward!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Aug 2019)

Good gang at the start. John B, Jules H, Steve E, Pete M and me. We took a fairly standard run out by Defford for the ford at Pinvin. The wind was our ally in this direction. I'd said to the troops to expect an exploratory foray away from the usual route. So after Bradley Green (where John turned for home) we aimed at Feckenham for a ride through unknown territory to the Birmingham canal at Stoke Pound. I'm ashamed to say my map reading wasn't perfect and we had some small deviations from the plan. Jules knew the country around here which helped keeping us from getting badly astray. So we ended up at the fishing lakes unharmed. 
A lovely lunch set us up for the usual run by Oddingly and southwards with a hindering wind. Jules was good enough to help me as I'm not 100% at the moment. After Drakes Broughton Pete called the run over Stonehall Common. Steve was pub hunting now but the Royal Oak at Kinnersley was closed. So it was the Swan in Upton again before we all went our separate ways. 82 smiles


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Aug 2019)

My usual 6.7 mile commute with an average of 17.1 mph followed by an extended home commute into quite a headwind for a lot of the way, really struggled this evening 29 miles with an average of 14.5 mph.


----------



## postman (7 Aug 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> I didn't type it up yesterday, as my phone was flat, but...




What shape should it be.


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Aug 2019)

Day Time Has No Meaning in my self-inflicted challenge.
Feeling strong after yesterday's brief bimble I decided to be a bit more ambitious and set my sights on the Rosneath peninsula (home to the UK's storage facility for nukes), bringing me to 50 miles, and aimed to get the 3:55 ferry back to Gourock.

I'm too tired and feeling sorry for myself to do a proper writeup with photos tonight, will revisit it tomorrow, but long story short, I did the ride, but caught the 5:48 ferry instead and the reason I was 2 hours behind schedule is the same reason I'm staying off the bike for the rest of the week and I will not be going into more detail 

With the 6 miles home from the train station, my totals for the day are 56 miles and 2179 feet of elevation gain.


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Aug 2019)

Some photos from yesterday:



Forth and Clyde canal


Loch Lomond Shores with Ben Lomond in the distance


Glen Fruin (shakes fist at @Slick)


Summit of Glen Fruin looking west



Loch Long and Cowal from just outside RNAD Coulport (not daft enough to take photos while inside MOD property)


Kilcreggan Ferry


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Aug 2019)

A murky, mizzly day in Devon. From Newton Ferrers and down to Yealmpton.
A turn into the lanes and up to Westlake. Myself and a land rover had to back up for the postie...

It was a bit drab at the top




On down the hill to Ermington and some South Devon cattle in South Devon 





Up through more lanes to Penquit, then more hills to Shilstone and Shipham Bridge.

Out of Modbury at Palm Cross Green and down the A379 until the Holbeton turn. Only I went via the tiny hamlet of Ford, then up the stiff climb out of Holbeton.




And back to Newton Ferrers 





25 murky miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2600996608


----------



## Slick (8 Aug 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Some photos from yesterday:
> View attachment 479130
> 
> Forth and Clyde canal
> ...


Admit it, you loved it.


----------



## iancity (8 Aug 2019)

Nice sunny evening, and a new saddle to break in !


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2019)

18 miles for me. Very hot and muggy here. A couple of locals were out for a stroll as well. The Himalayan balsam is out now as well. I know the farmers don't like it, but it dos look nice in the hedge.


----------



## Katherine (8 Aug 2019)

Mixed weather in Cornwall this week. I've only managed a few short rides and today, one more loop round the far southwest. Trying to beat the rain, I rode through some swirling mist but also a few brief intervals of blue skies. The roads are not only lumpy but also twisty so the stronger winds were sometimes across me, sometimes behind me and sometimes head on.
For the first time, I stopped to look at a stone circle called The Merry Maids.






And some more ancient stones in Poldark country.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Aug 2019)

Been busy so two rides to report on again:

*Tuesday*: I'd missed a chance to get out when the weather was nice on Monday and really regretted it so got out earlyish to try and beat the forecast wet weather. Anticipating that I might get wet I used the knockabout bike and packed some waterproofs in case.

Busy traffic when I set out but when I did get a gap to get onto the main road it wasn't too bad. I mentioned having to adjust the saddle on this bike recently having realised that was what was making my hip hurt. After a couple of miles on this trip I realised that the saddle could go down a few mm more which feels better but might still need some fine tuning.

I was headed on a loop to Cardington then back via Harnage and Cound this time and had a fairly brisk headwind as far as the climb to Folly Bank so was quite slow. After Cardington I thought I'd head for Plaish as a change from the last few times I've been this way, then on reaching the village took a right towards Longville instead of the right-left that I usually would.

I picked up a decent tailwind from the Longville crossroads and got some good speed up to Hughley and on towards Harley before turning for Harnage Grange, Harnage and Cound.

Although I was going well I can't do the kind of pace on this bike that I can on the better ones so I took the more direct route back to Pitchford, Cantlop and Condover before enjoying a wind-assisted run the main road way to home.

33.6 miles at 13.4 mph average. Not too bad on this bike.





The Royal Oak at Cardington.





En route to Pitchford. Harvesting is underway here when the weather permits.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Today*: An excellent day for riding and would have been good for my challenge ride if I hadn't been late last night. Never mind - I got out to enjoy the warmth and sunshine by heading through Condover and heading for Pontesbury, Habberley and (after a change of mind) up the lane to Westcott before turning towards Bridges and back via Ratlinghope, Darnford, High Park and Plush Hill.

I used the Raleigh today and got off to a good start as this bike feels so nice and quick. The A49 was busy again and when I turned off the lorry behind me came my way which was awkward. The driver was patient though and gave room when he came past (Trevor Pye Transport - they nearly always treat me nice ).

Getting through Plealey to Pontesbury went pretty well then at Habberley I had the change of mind mentioned and decided that it would be great to carry on and head for Bridges. I needed to make rather a rapid stop at one point when I met a large tractor on a narrow corner. Left an impressive skid mark on the road there - just as well I've already got a replacement lined up for that back tyre. 

The road to Bridges was fairly quiet. I caught a couple of cyclists, although to be fair it looked like they were waiting for someone else to catch them up, then a bit further on caught up with a camper van that was going very cautiously shortly before I turned off. The Horseshoe at The Bridges was open but it wasn't even lunch time yet so I didn't pop in.

From this side the climb up to High Park isn't too steep so I trundled my way up the hill quite easily. I'd heard the sound of a helicopter most of the way up the valley and nearing Darnford found the reason why - there was one of the RAF Shawbury students practising very low level hovering in one of the fields. They were there for a while so I was able to grab a few photos.

The views from High Park were good today in the sunshine and the descent was enjoyable. I took a right and headed for Plush Hill where there are more panoramic views, then dropped down Castle Hill into All Stretton. The general trend from here to home is almost all downhill so I got some nice cruising speeds up on the way to Longnor where I decided to take the longer way through Acton Burnell.

From the forecast I should have had a light tailwind on the way home but today it felt more like a headwind and after the hills earlier I started to flag a little in the last few miles. Two lorries gave me a decent amount of room on the A49 section which was much appreciated.

36.7 miles for this one at 13.7 mph average.





Pontesbury (I was actually going the other way to where the bike is facing but it stood up better this way round )





Oil-seed Rape being harvested on the way to Habberley.





Near Westcott.





From a gateway at Stitt I can see that Farmer Phil's Music Festival is being set up.





After The Bridges and on my way to Ratlinghope (pronounced Ratchup if you are local).





Some serious low flying practice going on near Darnford.





At Wildmoor Pool.





View from High Park.


----------



## gavgav (8 Aug 2019)

With the weekend looking horrific, from a weather perspective, I’ve cancelled my planned trip to the caravan, in Wales, which means curtailed cycling plans for the umpteenth time this year. So I got out for a short ride, in the lovely warm sunshine, this evening, to at least get some riding in this week.

Headed out through the estate and the horrid short busy section on the A458, before getting onto lanes to Betton Abbots. Since I was last along here, probably only 3 weeks, there has been a huge construction site spring up and the framework for a massive warehouse style building appear. Don’t know what it’s going to be, but it’s a real blot on the landscape, even at this stage of infancy.

Continued along the lanes to Atcham, over the bridge and then took the road through the Attingham Park National Trust estate. A few too many cows to run the gauntlet with, in the grounds, many with calves, which always makes me nervous. They didn’t seem too bothered with me though.

Back onto the roads to Berwick Wharf, Upton Magna, Uffington and along the old canal path to Sundorne. It was still very busy on Sundorne Road and so I used the service road that runs alongside it, before dropping down the cycle paths from Heathgates.

Whilst travelling along the Bage Way cycle paths, I passed a woman coming the other way, on a bike, who proceeded to shout an obscenity at me, for no reason!! She was clearly a sandwich short of a picnic 

Continued on through Reabrook, Meole Roundabout and home with 15.9 miles on the clock at 13.0 mph


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

Wanted to take advantage of this window in the weather and catch up with a friend, so decided to kill two birds with one stone. After an early lunch (a very fine pork pie) I hopped onto Wiggy #2, the Chartres and set off in the afternoon sunshine for Mepal, 11 miles distant.

So out via Downham Common, into Downham proper, out the other end and along The Hythe. The road drops down to the fen floor and it's on to Way Head and then up the climb into Coveney. On the way, I spotted several yellowhammers and a roe buck boinging his way through a field. The view from Coveney across the fen is really quite spectacular.






The photo doesn't quite do it justice if I'm honest. But the gap in the hedgerow (middle of pic) points the way to Ely Cathedral, which you can just about see on the horizon.

From Coveney, there's a drop and climb into Wardy Hill, which leads to some lovely rolling lanes all the way to Witcham - where you're greeted by what is for around here, a really steep sharp climb at the entry to the village. That negotiated, it's a left turn onto the road for Mepal, back down the hill, and the long drag upwards to Mepal proper.

Spent a couple of hours with my friend putting the world to rights over numerous cups of tea and having lots of cat cuddles. At half four, we left together - she to pick up her stepdaughter from the station and me to ride home.

Decided to take the long way home - first retracing my wheel tracks to Coveney, although I did stop, once near Witcham to pick up a spanner I found lying in the middle of the road (13mm, ring one end, open hex the other) and second, at the green in Wardy Hill to snaffle a banana and enjoy a bit of sun sitting on the bench.

In Coveney, I took West Fen Road, heading towards Ely. It's been a fair while since I've been that way, and it was nice to see newly planted hedgerows along the side of the road. And the road's been resurfaced, which made for a far more pleasant ride. Spotted a pair of swans and five cygnets paddling in one of the drains. So past Isle Vets and a short hop along the A10 to the leisure park. Left on the roundabout picks up the B1411 (NCN 11) and that takes me back towards Downham via the climb to Orwell Pit.

Rode along Brick Kiln Lane, California and Downham Common before heading to Pymoor and looping home via O Furlong. Those last few miles I was running a little out of gas and the knees were beginning to feel it, but still a very enjoyable ride nonetheless.

Loads of cyclists out and about, including some bods from Ely CC and one chap on a recumbent.

And everywhere you could see combining going on as farmers were working flat out to get the wheat in before the weather breaks. I did have to stop a fair few times on some of the narrower bits to let tractors and trailers past. Just part and parcel of living around here. Shame I didn't have any panniers, as there was SO much wheat spilled on the road. I could have filled up both my 20 litre bags with wheat... Just nuts really.

Anyway, not surprised I was running on empty, as I clocked up 27 miles in total. I should have taken more than just a banana... 

But great to be out on such a wonderful summer afternoon. On days like today, cycling is the best thing in the world.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Been busy so two rides to report on again:
> 
> *Tuesday*: I'd missed a chance to get out when the weather was nice on Monday and really regretted it so got out earlyish to try and beat the forecast wet weather. Anticipating that I might get wet I used the knockabout bike and packed some waterproofs in case.
> 
> ...


Those photos are fantastic!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Those photos are fantastic!


Thanks.

I won't claim too much credit - I just try to capture what the scenery presents to me.


----------



## Old jon (9 Aug 2019)

Damp and dismal, the weather. Not actually raining, I suppose the mist was wet. It is always interesting to see how much muck the tyres throw all over the bike, even on the outside of the mudguards, so I had to go for a ride. In the spirit of investigating muck chucking.

There are some roadworks which are stopping my usual left turn onto Crown Point Road so I rode a different way to reach Crown Point Bridge. What a faff! There are other ways to try. Up to Oakwood, passing the clock and wondering if riding the fixed up Boot Hill was a good idea. First time this year and only just good. I had to stop at the top, lungs labouring well. A bit further along is the right turn onto Red Hall Lane. Mind, turn left and go to the real Red Hall is also an option. Cross Coal Road and keep on until reaching Thorner Lane when a left turn takes you through, and down, Sandhills.



The climb out of Thorner, Church Hill, in the direction of Bramham, is short and steep but is followed by a fair distance of road that must be descending, a rest for tired legs. Until the climb out of Wothersome dip. Keep on to Bramham and ride through the village, taking the turn for Clifford. Pass the former convent, here I turned left for the shorter way to Boston Spa. Straight on goes to the same place, a different bit of Main Street. Another left and eventually the flyunder the A1 M is reached. I want to turn for Wetherby, which means choosing the righthand lane a lot earlier than might be comfortable, but was OK today. Exit Wattle Syke roundabout, at last, and return to the nearside lane to enjoy the twiddle down to Wetherby roundabout.

There are a few options to ride home from here, today was the turn of the easy option. Ride along the A 58 through Collingham, which still had flood warning signs up. No flood, no need to alter plans. Bardsey and East Rigton occupy opposite sides of the road a bit further on, ride down the hill remembering when there was a railway bridge there. There has to be something to take my mind off the long climb through Scarcroft I am just about to start. Halfway up, Ooohh! The pub is no longer the New Inn, just the Inn at Scarcroft. I bet that put the prices up. Reach the top, happily. Flat for a while then a dip to where Brandon Drain runs under the road, culverted I think but it does flood occasionally. Maybe runoff from fields above. Another up, down, and up again, back to the Ring Road. Briskly down the hill from there, and back home via the clock at Oakwood again. Across the Aire and the very final climb of the day to the end of the street where I live. Big smile, thirty one miles.

Slightly different map to the last time . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2019)

With horrendous weather forecasts for today I hadn't expected to get out, but the closer we got to the day the more it looked like there would be a window of opportunity so I made sure I took it.

I used the knockabout bike just in case the rain came in earlier than expected (and because after heavy overnight rain I knew that the bike would likely get quite mucky). The route was my regular Condover, Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell and Longnor one.

It was a struggle into the wind pretty much from the start so was quite glad to change direction at Condover and have a helping hand for a few miles. I took a detour through Attingham Park then picked up the tailwind again to Upton Magna. I had a crosswind on the way to Withington but it didn't seem to cause too much bother, then turned into the wind at Walcot, which didn't seem too bad initially but slowed me down a lot when I got to Bluebell Lane which is more exposed.

Shortly after Uppington I let an HGV pass me on the lane and regretted it very quickly as I had to wait for it to turn round and come back past me at the next junction. The driver appreciated me being patient though.

The climb and descent to Eaton Constantine was a slog this time as it was mostly directly into the wind and even the descent into Cressage wasn't quick. Thankfully the climb up Shore Lane was sheltered from the wind and I was back to a crosswind on the way to Cound Moor.

At Acton Burnell I considered taking the shorter way home but there was still no sign of the threatened rain and there was another cyclist (on a Moulton - you don't see many of those round here) heading towards Longnor so I went for it. I caught the other rider on the climb away from the village and we chatted for a while until he got where he was headed at Frodesley. It wasn't until after we parted that I twigged we'd met before - he had been riding a yellow recumbent trike on that occasion.

At Longnor the clouds to the south were starting to look threatening but I picked up the tailwind again so got wafted along with ease the rest of the way home.

A fraction under 35 miles (I couldn't be bothered to round it up this time) at 13.3 mph average.

We've been lucky that all the heavy rain has gone a few miles either side of us this afternoon, however while writing this I can hear thunder approaching.





The Wrekin has its head in the clouds this morning as I head towards Cross Houses. The weather was surprisingly warm and very muggy while I was out riding.





In Attingham Park.





Between Eaton Constantine and Cressage, a clearer view of the Wrekin.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Aug 2019)

Spent most of yesterday with David from Laid Back Bikes in Edinburgh. He took me on a tour of the city on a Nazca Gaucho recumbent.

Previously I'd only ridden one for fifteen minutes in a car park so was a bit nervous of riding in city traffic but David had planned an easy introduction of back streets and cycle paths down to the coast at Cramond.





We stopped at the Boarwalk Beach Club cafe in Cramond for a brew and a bit of a chat about how I'd been getting on and what to expect from the next part of the route. Seeing as we were now at sea level I was expecting some climbing but again David had worked out the easy option and we got back up into the city mainly on old railway tracks so the gradients were quite undemanding.

Riding around the Fountainbridge/Haymarket area though was very demanding for me. David made it look easy but I found low speed maneuvering very difficult and at one busy junction I managed to clout the handlebars with my shin, sending me wobbling towards the oncoming traffic. No dramas though - brakes on, feet down and hobby horse out of the way until the traffic cleared and I could get on my way.

Some thoughts, firstly on comfort:



Old jon said:


> Years gone by I used to see a recumbent rather often along the A 659, Pool to Otley stretch. These days they are rarely seen by me. Never appealed, supporting all your weight on your backside.



Don't know whether you've tried on @Old jon but they are the most comfortable bikes I've ridden. I've been troubled lately with neck, shoulder, back and wrist pains but on a recumbent none of these areas is pressured or stressed. The weight isn't on your backside but spread along your spine and pelvis. It's like reclining in one of those Lazy Boy chairs. Wonderfully relaxing.

However, the handlebar/shin interface shouldn't be an interface at all. I hit them more times than I'd like and I've got some bonny bruises on my shins today. That's something to eliminate if I'm going to buy one so I've asked David if I can try one with a tiller rather than handlebars next time.

Going uphill was a right grunt and made me realise I was using my leg muscles rather differently than I do on an upright. Needs further exploration.

Secondly, riding in traffic was a nervous experience for me but seeing David slalom through the city encourages me that it's just a matter of familiarisation. I'm not nervous on an upright bike in traffic, having commuted to various bits of the Toon over the last thirty years so I think I'd overcome my nerves in time.

Drivers generally seemed to give us a wide berth. Didn't have any close passes at all.

Thirdly, cost. They're flipping expensive. There are no economies of scale from mass production so they're never going to be cheap unless we all buy one. Can't see that happening so I'm going to have to think long and hard about how much one of these will extend my riding before I commit to buying one.

Bit of a long post and not much of it about the ride but it's helped me organise my own thoughts.


----------



## gavgav (9 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> With horrendous weather forecasts for today I hadn't expected to get out, but the closer we got to the day the more it looked like there would be a window of opportunity so I made sure I took it.
> 
> I used the knockabout bike just in case the rain came in earlier than expected (and because after heavy overnight rain I knew that the bike would likely get quite mucky). The route was my regular Condover, Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell and Longnor one.
> 
> ...



Good job you were back before 16:00!! I don’t think I’ve ever seen a Thunderstorm with rain that bad before  and the clap of thunder as I was leaving work caused people to come running out of their offices believing the roof had been struck!


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2019)

Climbing the walls after yesterday's enforced rest day, and today spent indoors with the rain battering the ground, a weather window opened at about 6:30pm so despite discomfort I took the opportunity to get some miles in.

A bimble through the flooded-in-places Pollok Country Park then over to the Bellahouston Park "velodrome", where I started doing intervals until another fellow joined the track and being a sporting type I let him get about 3/4 of a lap ahead of me before reeling him in over the course of a few dozen laps. He left the track one lap after I overtook him. Spoilsport 

About 10 miles on the track at 18mph. including the ride there and back brings me to 19.5 miles at 15.8mph.





I need a new camera.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2019)

Crikey what a difference 24 hours makes – it was glorious sun yesterday evening as the Defy was forced up to Brimham Rock in a clockwise route for once; down to Hampsthwaite and up to Clapham Green, a narrow road that winds up the hill with high hedges so typically limited forward visibility. Was quite busy as well but every one gave plenty of space and apart from one none overtook on a bend. Down to Birstwith – a climb in the other direction I suggested on the UCI thread as a possible viewing location for the Womens road race

Over the toll bridge once again and then the near continuous climb to Brimham via Hartwith interrupted briefly by a near level stretch and a down grade. Once the easterly turn was made the route became one of largely down grades hitting a maximum of 36.9 mph. The NCN section was for once otherwise devoid of cyclists but braking was necessary to creep pass a pair of horses. Once down the final main descent towards Ripley there was a noticeable change in the weather, the wind got up and clouds rolled in. Briefly pondered using the Greenway but the A61 looked too inviting with an empty carriageway so the direct route home 21.12 miles 1618ft climbed Avg 13 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Aug 2019)

A short ride with a big hill at the end 












https://www.strava.com/activities/2603809913


----------



## Slick (9 Aug 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Climbing the walls after yesterday's enforced rest day, and today spent indoors with the rain battering the ground, a weather window opened at about 6:30pm so despite discomfort I took the opportunity to get some miles in.
> 
> A bimble through the flooded-in-places Pollok Country Park then over to the Bellahouston Park "velodrome", where I started doing intervals until another fellow joined the track and being a sporting type I let him get about 3/4 of a lap ahead of me before reeling him in over the course of a few dozen laps. He left the track one lap after I overtook him. Spoilsport
> 
> ...


I've seen a few folk on the "velodrome". Always just assumed I'd be bored to tears although I was considering trying out on the "real" thing come winter.


----------



## Thomson (9 Aug 2019)

Quick loop tonight on my cannondale synapse. 2019 Been a while since I have had time to go out. A quick (for me) 11.17 miles at a average 16.6mph. Took me 40 mins and 17 seconds. Felt quite strong considering. 

My gearing is a 50/34 and 34 cassette. Didn’t need to go to the 34 on a hill I usually do. So happy with that. 

Quite fancy a 52/36, for bit more top end. Has anybody made this change? 

But all in all a good spin and very much needed. One happy camper.


----------



## Old jon (9 Aug 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Don't know whether you've tried on @Old jon but they are the most comfortable bikes I've ridden. I've been troubled lately with neck, shoulder, back and wrist pains but on a recumbent none of these areas is pressured or stressed. The weight isn't on your backside but spread along your spine and pelvis. It's like reclining in one of those Lazy Boy chairs. Wonderfully relaxing.



Nope, but two Hogs in factory trim, one for a whole day at the earnest wish of a salesman. And I built a feet first, a la Royce Creasy. Fast as a fast thing and loads of fun, but after thirty or so minutes had to get off and rest.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Aug 2019)

Slick said:


> I've seen a few folk on the "velodrome". Always just assumed I'd be bored to tears although I was considering trying out on the "real" thing come winter.


It's good if there's no-one there - you can get into a rhythm that you can't on the road.
It's also good if the other people are of similar ability, like tonight.
It's not so much fun if you're much faster or slower than everyone else since you're constantly overtaking/being overtaken.

A few years back there was a meetup that would do single file group rides of increasing tempo with every person taking a turn at the front for a lap before peeling off to rejoin the back, until they were unable to jump onto the back at which point they'd be eliminated. In a group of 10-15 I would usually finish 2nd because I wasn't clever enough to use tactics when it was down to the last two. That was ace, I'd do that again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Aug 2019)

Just a short loop this morning in strong wind. Down the hill in Newton Ferrers and round the corner at Bridge End. The first 100 yards in Noss Mayo were in to a screaming wind. Slowly up the hill and out into the lanes.
The hedges gave me a fair bit of shelter.

Back through Creacombe, a few lumps of tree on the road.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2605910086


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2019)

Beautiful Daughter views a Picnic as the height of adventure, and yesterday afternoon she was slightly put out that when we went to visit the rabbits we didn't have one.

She was slightly mollified when we promised one in the evening, but insisted it had to be a _proper _picnic, with a cloth to sit on and _everything_.






So we did.

Civilisation is reaching Germany: we can now buy decent salt and vinegar crisps, even if they get the name wrong.






Even better, her brothers came too.

We played Frisby. Here you can see them trying to retrieve the Frisby from the nettles. Again.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (10 Aug 2019)

My ride yesterday. As the forecast was for very strong winds I thought I`d better get a ride in as I had had two days break. As it was the wind speed was 21 mph with 33 gusts. I think that I may have chosen the wrong route as I had a lovely tail wind out and averaged 19mph by the halfway stage. When you get a tail wind like that you feel super human and that you are gliding on air. However, by the time I got to Wickham Skeith (virtually flat) and turned left to Finningham it started to become a different story, yes a head / side wind. Slowly that 19mph averaged started to erode bit by bit. The gusts were not a real problem, only one that blew me into the verge, but the heat was not what I was expecting, it was 25 degrees C. I have had to change my route recently because of stone chippings, as they are the cyclists curse. I had a good ride, ending up at 24 miles and 17.5 mph average. It was the strongest I have felt for sometime, as for ages my legs have been constantly tired. Pleased I got out but I certainly won`t be out today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2019)

A few weeks ago @tallliman organised a ride for today to Lincoln. Well as the day got nearer the weather forecast got worse and worse, but we decided to give it a go and see how far we'd get. Original plan was a hundred miler for him and @13 rider and myself were going for 200km

Out of the door just before 6am for a five mile slog against the wind, which saw me average a whopping 13.6mph, before turning for a 20 mile wind assisted jaunt to Stanford Upon Soar for the 8am meet wih @13 rider and @tallliman.

I quickly realised I was going to be very early as I got the average speed up to 17.7mph  Even with adding on another 5 miles I was at the meeting point at 7:40 ish.

@tallliman turned up 5 or ten minutes later and unusually @13 rider wasn't early as he rolled up pretty much bang on time. The inner tube over his shoulder giving away the reason why.

Anyway off we go, wind isn't too bad but it is pretty much behind us and we motor along. The further we got the wind seemed to get stronger and at one point we were freewheeling up hill doing 20 mph 

Got to 90 miles (85 for @13 rider and over 100km for @tallliman) and we decided we probably should have a stop! Coffee, cold drinks and sandwiches consumed and we decided we would carry on. We went over the ridge just north of Lincoln and got to the A46 and decided we would cut the ride short as the wind was now really whipping up. 11 miles of head wind back to Lincoln convinced us all we had taken the right decision.

At the station we are 40 minutes early for the train so nip to Costa for a brew and then onto the train.

111 miles for me, 105 for @13 rider and 84 for @tallliman

Whilst waiting for the train I decided I was going to get off the train before Leicester and get the days distance up to 200km so I had another qualifying day for the lunacy challenge. So off the train at Sileby with @13 rider and I did another 15 miles pretty much into the wind to break 200km for the day. That 15 miles was harder than the earlier 111. I got hit by a massive gust of wind that took me right across the road. Luckily it was a one way road and no one behind me as I must have been pushed 15 feet to my right and there was nothing I could do about it.

Thanks fellas for the company, it is so much easier riding with others

The 111 mile link:
https://www.strava.com/activities/2607451099


----------



## 13 rider (10 Aug 2019)

As reported above I rolled out this morning to ride to Lincoln . Bike choice last night was my trusty Defy rather than the new TCR which has deep section rims which would have been very interesting in parts .A few early miles then just 3 miles before meeting point I puncture !! . The irony is the TCR runs tubeless so probably wouldn't have noticed the puncture . A very friendly cyclist stopped and help me finish the job off and used his co2 saved a bit of time so I got to meeting on time . Thanks very much .
A great ride in great company wind wasn't quite as bad as forecast but got iffy as we agreed to cut it short . The 7 miles home from the station was a real slog


----------



## tallliman (10 Aug 2019)

It was a good day out today. Not sure I've done 100km without food too often and 85 miles in that wind was definitely the right decision.

The 3 miles home were achieved 2 mins slower than normal because of the wind!


----------



## MrBeanz (10 Aug 2019)

Another 13 mile climb, 3,036 ft of gain. I started riding this mountain again 5 weeks ago. Each time has gotten better. Seems I have shaved 11 minutes off the first 8 mile climb since my first ride 5 weeks ago. 2300 ft gain on the 8 mile climb. So I gotta be happy with that. But today I was only 11 seconds faster on the climb than last week, but that is still improvement.

Getting acclimated to the 100+ degree temps here on the climbs. Today it was cooler. low was 59 degrees but getting used to the 105, I felt like I was freezing at the start of the ride ha ha!

Fat Bastard jersey at the top of the 3,036 ft climb.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Aug 2019)

I had planned a ride with my mate this morning, but after he'd been soaked several times on his work runs this week he saw the weather forecast and binned it.
I woke up to bright sunshine , much later than normal and headed out for a few miles to get something printed.
Back home and the promised monsoon seemed to have missed Glasgow, so decided on a nice easy run down the canal to Bowling.
30 more miles done, and only a few spots of rain.

The Erskine bridge just above the wall.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Aug 2019)

Another ride out to Wallingford this morning to meet the Fragrant MrsP for breakfast after her lake swim. I went a different route today via Didcot and Brightwell cum Sotwell for a bit of a mooch about and some photos. A gnats nagder over 24 miles.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Aug 2019)

Windy and scattered showers did not make the Defy seem that an attractive proposition this morning and looking at the weather forecast for the week a bit of shopping was called for with a few bits from three shops needed rather a lot from any one. So the ebiked hybrid out on a lengthy shopping run – east to Lidl at Knaresborough via the cycle route and High Street for two completely different contrasts in a cycling environment; the cycle route was actually the slightly more disgusting in one respect as I unwittingly rode through a thin layout of horse droppings  the tyres seemed to have cleaned themselves of it by the time I got back home. For once “middle of Lidl” had no temptations so just the three items I had gone for

Then along the Nidd Gorge and via Calcutt; the westerly climb from Calcutt had a noticeable headwind and I did feel slightly sorry, on a been there done than basis, as I shot pass him for a cyclist really struggling against the wind on a road bike - I'm sure I watched him go backwards for a moment A further cycle route taken through the oddly named Pan Handle recreation ground, think it may be descriptive of its shape, led to the crazy traffic on Wetherby Road with the Sunday morning attractions opposite each other of a recycling site and a Sainsburys Once across nipped into the farmshop by the showground for one item and came out with two

Up the steep hill through the showground, which for once was pretty deserted, and along the cycleway/dog walkers paradise to the industrial estate at Hornbeam Park. A quick dash down its length avoiding some pretty ropy road surfaces, and then west to an M&S Simply Food. Three items required, only two in stock

Was unsure of which way then to go but the lengthy queuing traffic for the west and north directions meant going back towards Hornbeam Park, as a shower broke out, then following the signed cycle directions towards the town centre, done it before but managed to take a wrong turning leading to a backtrack being necessary

En route realised I had not restarted Strava on leaving the M&S so uploading the data once back home it had an odd straight line section through a number of buildings and gardens etc. Went to split the data only to be informed “Only Ride and Run activities can be split” which is probably another reason why so many obviously ebiked rides are cluttering up ride timings So altered incorrectly to Ride and whereas as an ebike ride it had no segments it now had numerous, and a number of plainly false PRs on a normal bike basis, twelve in fact. Cropped and set back to segment less ebike rides
16.67 miles in total once the missing bit plotted with 1130ft of the upward stuff,


----------



## derrick (11 Aug 2019)

What wind. Battled the wind on Saturday. Was OK going out tail wind most of the way. But coming back was hard. Really nice ride stopped at the blue egg for lunch. Then a pub in Fyfield for a beer and a rest. Battling that wind on the way home. Ended up at our local where we met my other half.a couple more beers then home for a shower. Great day out.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/zQv7d5sa4Y


----------



## cyberknight (11 Aug 2019)

Saturday club ride cancelled due to weather so a good turn out today , we ran two groups to bosworth battlefield, got drenched on the way back .




<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2609929573/embed/9d1e399dd0b06ae001d2136b1b0d9dabbffd6148
'></iframe>


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Aug 2019)

Jules H, Rich B, Steve E and me at the Pot. The plan was to take the Deerhurst route to Tewkesbury and the cafe beyond at The Mythe. Lovely run south despite the brisk breeze. The cafe tables were reserved for Sunday lunchers but they fitted us in. A torrent of rain made a thunderous noise on the roof. We sat tight. Rich called for wifely back up but us 3 hardy ones set off as it all stopped. We made it to Ryall where a handy bus shelter was needed. Once that lot had gone we headed our separate ways while it was still OK. I only made it as far as Clive's where a forced stop meant a cup of coffee. Finally, after claps of thunder, I was able to ride onto dry roads. The Hills do provide a rain shadow. So all ended dry thankfully. 43 smiles


----------



## geocycle (11 Aug 2019)

Bit of an epic today. Visited Grange over Sands famous for its Vanilla Slice and Cartmel, home of the sticky toffee pudding. So why an epic, well on the way back I discovered the RHS crank was about to drop off and I didn’t have an 8mm Allen key, lots of stopping and bodging kept it in place. But also the rivers were rising adding to the drama and there were lots of localised floods, got very wet feet in one and had to turn round in two others. Ended up relieved to be home after 75 wet miles!

Picture is the river Kent in spate.


----------



## TigerT (11 Aug 2019)

My rides this weekend started with an extended ride home from work. I’ve been using my e bike for commuting which has a basket on the back so I pick a supermarket as far away from home as I dare to pick up my shopping for the weekend! This time I looped out around Otelfingen and did my shopping in Buchs. Total 58kms (normal commute 10kms each way)

Saturday was my planned(ish) ride. I was just going to head out through some local villages, but got a bit carried away and headed on over to Winterthur (as there was blue sky in that direction). I ended up doing 60kms instead of the planned 40. It was worth it, the weather got better the further I went.

Sunday was not planned, I intended to stay at home and relax or maybe go for a short hike but I woke up and the weather was gorgeous. I just headed out with no particular plan apart from Coffee and cake! I ended up heading over to Baden for Coffee and then decided to try and find a route I did once before over to Bremgarten. Made a couple of mistakes but nothing major and found the correct route into the town centre. Had a bit of a wander around - Bremgarten is a beautiful town - Very traditional and on the bank over the River Reuß, with a very impressive wooden bridge. I took a different route back to Baden, that I’d done before, but in the other direction. Quite a lot of uphill and a headwind was building up. Needed another stop in Baden for some lunch before heading home. 

As I was heading back I realised I would do about 90 kms so decided to loop around the Katzensee, to make it up to a metric hundred.

So an unexpectedly good weekend for riding bikes. A total of 220kms for the weekend which I think is the most I’ve done.



Down by the River Reuss


Filling my bottle on the way out of town (in Switzerland unless marked otherwise all these troughs and fountains are fine to drink and are always beautifully cold)


And the map.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Aug 2019)

Really wet in Glasgow today.
Started with a quick shopping run along the canal to Bishopbriggs on my hybrid .
Change of bike then decided to stick with the canal and headed to Bowling for the second day in a row.



quiet day for the Clydebank bike counter.

33 wet miles in total.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2019)

Today's ride had to wait until mid afternoon due to gardening needing to be done. As it's my sister's birthday next weekend, I had to pop out to get something for her as I won't have time during the week so I took the rather indirect route out to Martlesham and another indirect route back via Rushmere. Still a bit breezy, but warm so I took my time and had a good couple of hours out.

The only unusual bit was on the quiet road that runs behind Waldringfield golf club. I'd pulled up against the verge to let an oncomming car pass and saw this...



Goodness knows how long it's been there as the hedge appears to have grown quite a bit round it. It's the sort on oddity you'd only notice on a bike.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Goodness knows how long it's been there as the hedge appears to have grown quite a bit round it. It's the sort on oddity you'd only notice on a bike.



Oh yes... You do notice so much more when you're on a bike.

Like the time I spotted a load of maris piper tatties that had fallen off a trailer and into the long grass and nettles by the side of the road. If I'd have been driving past, I'd never have seen them. As I was on the bike, and it was less than a quarter mile away from home... 

I picked up enough potatoes to take me through from October to April.


----------



## MrBeanz (12 Aug 2019)

35 miles today with Gina. She did really well. Got slowed a bit after meeting everybody and their mother on the trail today ha ha! I swear we got stopped 3 times in the first 15 miles. But it was nice seeing old friends again. Couple of hike and bike detours slowed us as well but Gina was rolling pretty good. Too bad we had the obstacles or it would have been a nice strong average.

But she finished strong on the comeback trail so that's a good thing. Some dude we talked to at the break area said he wished his wife would ride. Then he asked if he could ride back with us, sure! He tagged on the back for a few miles doing about 18 then he shot out tot he front and picked it up to 21 MPH. I was worried about Gina not having the mileage she used to have but she hung tough. I think the guy got tired but he pulled off so that gave me the op to hold a steady pace so she could recover. Ended up doing really well and she held on to impress the guys. Picked up a couple more along the way.

Ran into an old buddy from a local cycling forum. Haven't seen him in 8 years. Wen by CheckSix on the forums years ago.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Aug 2019)

Testerday Club run, and there where three of us.
As Ihad the Garmin with route sent by our absent leader, I ended up leading most of the time and it was a little windy

Ride was to Lockey Farm in Arborfield

Outward and return routes were fairly similar.
Outward via Windsor Great Park, Winkfield, Warfield, Binfield, skirting around Wokingham and down through Sindlesham

Return via some tiny lanes initially and Barkham, then much similar, going slightly moresouth at Winkfield Row

50.33 miles :@ 15.3 mph, 1877 feet vlimbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/2609770839


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Aug 2019)

Yesterday's ride was a club ride from Bolsover out to Clumber and back in a loop. It was the Sunday Social so a nice, steady pace that suited all giving us time to chat and enjoy ourselves. A few hills thrown in with only one that was a bit of a challenge (it was fun whizzing down it on the way out), so a mostly flat route (or what counts as flat around here!).

Myself and the ride leader had a bacon sandwich at the café stop. The rest had coffee and cake. 

A fantastic ride in great company. What more could you ask for? 

27 Smiles


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2019)

Just a short ride in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres today as my legs still aren't playing ball after being stood pretzeled on a train on Friday night. But a gentle bimble was what I needed to work out some of the soreness.

Only an 8 mile round trip to an undisclosed location, but I now do have a pannier stuffed to the gunwales with filberts. 

Another good instance of spotting things on a bike that you'd miss when in a car.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Aug 2019)

A cooler morning commute so on with the arm warmers, 6.7 miles with an average of 15.9 mph.
Hopped onto the Specialized Crux just after 5pm for an extended home commute, 35.1 miles with an average of 15.7 mph, lovely afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Aug 2019)

After a couple of days off the bike because of a wedding (and a subsequent hangover) went for a bimble today. Luckily I was in a coffee shop when the massive downpour landed but after it passed I decided to take myself to the Belladrome to grind out some steady miles to make a dent in my challenge deficit (I'm 96km behind schedule as I type this).

Within a couple of minutes of me arriving at the track, some youngins started to show up. Turns out that there's a Monday night coaching session and I couldn't have felt more out of place, an obese man approaching his fifth decade. It wasn't helped by their dreadful lane discipline - got overtaken up the inside by the youngins several times and they were all over the track - nor was it helped by the return of the hyper fit folk on TT bikes that I mentioned in a previous installment. As a result, I never came close to hitting a rhythm at all and gave up after a few laps and went to find some entertainment elsewhere. Took a turn up the punchy Queen's Park climb (https://www.strava.com/segments/2029835) where a woman walking her dog gave me a few kind words of encouragement to which I could only gasp "it's steeper than it looks!".

Honestly not feeling it at all, lots of niggling pains from old injuries, think a cold is coming on, and my rear hub started making terminal-sounding grindies - presumably from the downpour.

All in, 23 miles at 13.3mph, with 766 feet of climbing. Where did you go, mojo??


----------



## pjd57 (12 Aug 2019)

I joined a couple of guys I only knew through a football forum for the start of a charity ride they're doing.
Their mantra was " training is cheating " and neither has been on a bike in years.
I cycled with them from Lambhill Stables, who generously loaned them bikes; to Auchinstarry , along the Forth and Clyde canal.
Headed home, then back out for a couple of local chores.

32 miles in total.
The guys managed 72 miles before stopping in East Lothian.
They're heading for Newcastle.


----------



## Edwardoka (12 Aug 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I joined a couple of guys I only knew through a football forum for the start of a charity ride they're doing.
> Their mantra was " training is cheating " and neither has been on a bike in years.
> I cycled with them from Lambhill Stables, who generously loaned them bikes; to Auchinstarry , along the Forth and Clyde canal.
> Headed home, then back out for a couple of local chores.
> ...


72 miles without training??? Never mind legs or cardio, their rear ends will be in absolute tatters.

Edit to add: Good luck to them, and I absolutely mean it. I hope they've not compromised their epic endeavour by not taking saddle sores into account.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Aug 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/K6VZecw-ELU


Mendip MAAAdness AAA Audax is a 117km randonnėe with over 1700 meters elevation. Although relatively short in distance, it is not short of ascents. Among many, it takes in Dundry Beacon, Blagdon Climb and a 7km climb out of the Somerset Levels from Wells back onto the Mendips. Treats include a descent through Cheddar Gorge and a short rest on the Levels. 

So what’s with all the AAAs? Well: They stand for Audax Altitude Award

Audax UK awards points for all this climbing through a complex calculation based on a ratio of distance : elevation. Even the altitude goblins of Audax UK find it hard to explain so I’ll leave you to pick it apart: http://www.aukweb.net/results/aaa/ 

https://www.audax.uk/about-audax/event-types/do-it-yourself-diy-events/ 

This is my first attempt at providing narration or commentary with a video. Good skills for an introvert! These are early days and I’m on a steep learning curve so please provide constructive criticism and if you are pleased with the video, do ‘LIKE’ and ‘SUBSCRIBE’. Thanks for watching.


----------



## gavgav (13 Aug 2019)

No cycling for a while as I’ve broken my finger in 2 places, playing cricket Will be reading this thread to keep my brain full of cycling loveliness!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Aug 2019)

No phone pump repair kit or water bottle with me on yesterdays ride...so no pics! Out for a blat on new bike...cobbly canal paths and rougher stuff which i was struggling with on road bike.. What a laugh, and will the road bike see the light of day again?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2019)

Not the best of images, but riding along the towpath of the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, at about 22:30 last night
Photographs taken with an iphone 4s


My usual route is subject to a full road-closure for water-main works & the consequent reconstruction of a banking that the road runs on






Front lights, taken maybe 200yards ahead of this Geograph pic
(vegetation has grown back to some extent now, & it's not a 'cinder-track' anymore)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2142770

Main light, in use here (on low-beam), a 'MagicShine MJ858










Further along, this was the rearward view
Here the 'tow-path' is a road, as it services some semi-permanent moorings & the Lock-Keepers house
One of the rear-lights was on a 'pulse' setting, but it wasn't doing so, meaning it was not at optimum charge
(both main rears put on charge, when I got home)





I was heading in the same direction as the GeoGraph photo is taken (map & comments below)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/509906
(on the way home, when checking for traffic, road-signs were reflecting 'full/bright' red at over 100yards)


This is where I left Ferry Lane, crossing that bridge (L > R), then joining the tow-path in the same direction as the chap is walking
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5701955

LOTS of Bats about



I was going to ride back through NewLands Woods, but decided against it
It's not that I can't get through/don't know the way, but if there's a low-hanging branch, that's in shadow.....
If I fall off, due to the branch, there's a sloping banking, then a 15 foot drop into the River Calder!
(I have run through there, at night, with a head-torch though)

I may ride in that way, at dinner-time, for a change?
(both taken on a homeward ride)




NB; 
I have this to send for repair, still
(R8)

​


----------



## pjd57 (13 Aug 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> 72 miles without training??? Never mind legs or cardio, their rear ends will be in absolute tatters.
> 
> Edit to add: Good luck to them, and I absolutely mean it. I hope they've not compromised their epic endeavour by not taking saddle sores into account.


Going by their on line reports last night , yes they are suffering, I'll be interested to see how they get on today.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Aug 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I joined a couple of guys I only knew through a football forum for the start of a charity ride they're doing.
> Their mantra was " training is cheating " and neither has been on a bike in years.
> I cycled with them from Lambhill Stables, who generously loaned them bikes; to Auchinstarry , along the Forth and Clyde canal.
> Headed home, then back out for a couple of local chores.
> ...



Once did a charidee ride from Knottingley to Scarborough (about 70 miles) with some blokes like that. One renowed tight fisted git had turned up on a BSO wearing jeans. He absolutely refused to spend any money on bike maintenance or specialist clothing. Fair play to him, he got to Scarborough. 

Where he threw his bike into the sea and vowed never to ride again.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

gavgav said:


> No cycling for a while as I’ve broken my finger in 2 places, playing cricket Will be reading this thread to keep my brain full of cycling loveliness!!



Can't "like", but mend quickly xxx


----------



## Old jon (13 Aug 2019)

Bright again, how wonderful! Not had a ride since Friday last but today is the day to cure that. Wheel out the geared bike and head off on a route that my subconscious popped into my head.

Not strictly accurate of course, I have been intending to do this ride for a while but other stuff intrudes now and then. A bit of Holbeck first, it is the easy way to Office Lock and the canal towpath. Ride along to the usual spot to leave, cross the river and start the climb up Cardigan Road. It is a rare day that Headingley is quiet, today was not rare at all. A left turn at the end of North Lane provides the chance to ride up to Lawnswood, and once across the Ring Road another left gives a further test of stamina as the road, and this rider, continues uphill to the water tower at Cookridge. Keep on though, the downhill starts soon. And shortly after the next left turn it is back in the low gears again. Cross the Bradford to Harrogate road, heading for the top of the Chevin, a quick and interesting descent into Otley, one I have not ridden in some time. Loads of fun! Now for the popped bit, cross the river and turn right onto Farnley Lane. No surprise, this is uphill. But the other side is not . . .



After the end of the video, the road crosses the River Washburn. The third river today and the only crossing with a bridge house. Probably called that ‘cos it is next to the bridge. Anyway, turn right here and ride to a different junction with the Bradford / Harrogate road to turn right yet again, heading for Pool in Wharfedale, given its Sunday name to let you know the River Wharfe is about to be crossed again. The direct way back is up Pool Bank, a bit steep and long for today. Turn right and ride the very familiar road back to Otley, where a couple of left turns point me up the Leeds Road for a hill I can ride up.

This is odd. All morning there have been lots of folk on bikes. It is Tuesday, a working day for many, and I have seen more riders than would be expected on a Saturday. Couples and single riders, no big groups. On minor roads, roads where I rarely see anyone. Such quiet roads that I am rarely passed, not that I have any speed, just that the roads are little used. So, Leeds Road out of Otley and three cyclists pass me before the bypass roundabout is reached. Four or five more before I reached the top. And lots going the other way, as has been the case all morning. Good to see.

Still travelling homewards though, through Bramhope and straight on at the roundabout at the end of the village, the A 660 all the way until Headingley is reached again. Still lots of other cyclists about, and after the right turn to Kirkstall and the return to the towpath, that had extra added riders also. The towpath is a good warm down, if that is the correct term, and if I need such a thing. Whizz through a bit of Hunslet, up the last short rise and home with a grin after thirty four miles, and a disappointing two feet less than 1800 of climbing. Such a good ride though!

Ups and Downs, and round and rounds


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2019)

gavgav said:


> No cycling for a while as I’ve broken my finger in 2 places, playing cricket Will be reading this thread to keep my brain full of cycling loveliness!!


Ouch . Heal quickly @gavgav


----------



## Donger (13 Aug 2019)

Hope you didn't drop the catch, @gavgav . Wishing you back on the bike ASAP. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavroche (13 Aug 2019)

Lovely day today and after finishing the kitchen cupboard doors for my stepdaughter which I will fit tomorrow, I went for a 26 miles ride with the intention of showing you some photos of the beautiful countryside here in North Wales. 
With that in mind, I took my favourite pocket camera and went. When I stopped to take the first picture, the bloody thing wouldn't turn on as the battery was dead flat!! Needless to say, it is now on charge and you will have to wait until next time I ride or next time I am in the mood to take pictures. 
I enjoyed my two hour ride and the scenery that came with it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

Another ride today - about 12 miles in total plus about three miles on foot - once again in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres, to investigate other spots where I know there are filberts in the hedgerows.

So off via Downham Common and California and onto the Ely Road. Orwell Pit drew a blank - that hedge has been cut back so hard that you can see right through it. An about face was called for and I retraced my wheel tracks along Brick Kiln Lane. There I make a swing for Bield Drove heading to Chettisham Meadows and Wood Fen.

Bield Drove is gravel, just about passable on a hybrid, but then that peters out and becomes a rutted grass track. So it's off the bike and wheeling it along for about a mile and a half. This would be great on a hardtail, but I don't have one... Yet... 

It's a fair while since I was down there, and some of the bushes I remember picking from in years past have been cut down.  The remaining ones had been well picked over except for the top and bottom branches - it's an area very popular with dog walkers. I did pick some as I'd taken the trouble to get down there. But I won't be going back as the nuts are small and not of any particular quality.

So I made my way back to my favourite spot and stripped what I could reach, filling another pannier.

And then I rode home.


----------



## gavgav (13 Aug 2019)

Donger said:


> Hope you didn't drop the catch, @gavgav . Wishing you back on the bike ASAP. Cheers, _Donger._


That’s what I was more annoyed with, I did and he went on to get a 50!  Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## Aravis (14 Aug 2019)

I tried to write up yesterday's ride on the day for once, but was falling asleep on the keyboard.

I hadn't headed westwards much this year, and as were now in late summer, Hay-on-Wye with a return through Herefordshire's Golden Valley looked a good idea. The outward ride took me through the centre of Hereford, approaching across Mordiford Bridge over the river Lugg. Before that there's another Golden Valley, near Newent. This one, I think, is named on account of a seasonal display of yellow flowers rather than golden fields of wheat or a pun on the name of a river. Who knows?

Nowadays I have a stress-free route through Hereford, no jousting with traffic, but soon after leaving the city I started to seen signs indicating a road closure at Dorestone [sic] which meant riding the best part of the Golden Valley was in doubt. Never mind, I carried on as intended along the other B-road heading for Hay through the drumlins near Moccas Park. This road was designated as the diversion, not that you'd know it from the very sparse traffic. I crossed the river Wye at Bredwardine and at Whitney. At the latter there were cars getting in a right pickle with the traffic lights and the automatic toll barrier, something which didn't inconvenience me in the slightest! 

After Hay I began to pick up a following wind and progressed, slightly anxiously, towards the threatened closure. There was a gentleman stationed to prevent cyclists trying to get through, but there's a little road on the other side of the river by-passing the obstruction and rejoining the main road at Peterchurch. On this bit I joined up with an 82-year-old called Stan who was riding an e-bike. He'd been a 100-mile and 12 hour time-triallist in his day. Haven't they all? He also spoke disconcertingly about what he used to do when he was young like me. After we parted at Peterchurch he pointed his machine at one of the steepest hills in the area. A nice encounter.

The bit of road I had to miss probably has the best views of the valley, which is a shame. But I have a couple of pictures to capture the essence:











The return journey was pretty uneventful. The natural route involves a few miles on the main A49 to Ross, which with the wind largely behind was mercifully quick. It amazes me that stretches like that used to be my roads of choice.

This was a day that seemed to start in autumn and finish in summer. The final distance was 112.3 miles, at a pace which allowed plenty of time to enjoy the views.


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Aug 2019)

gavgav said:


> No cycling for a while as I’ve broken my finger in 2 places, playing cricket Will be reading this thread to keep my brain full of cycling loveliness!!


Ouch GWS


----------



## DCBassman (14 Aug 2019)

gavgav said:


> No cycling for a while as I’ve broken my finger in 2 places, playing cricket Will be reading this thread to keep my brain full of cycling loveliness!!


Oof, sore, get well soon!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2019)

gavgav said:


> No cycling for a while as I’ve broken my finger in 2 places, playing cricket Will be reading this thread to keep my brain full of cycling loveliness!!


I also can't give a like for this. I hope it'll heal quickly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2019)

August hasn't been a brilliant month for weather so far so I hadn't got my imperial century challenge ride in yet. Yesterday looked reasonably good though so I got ready for an early start and aimed for Lake Vyrnwy using the Raleigh.

I was on the road by 7am and headed round the edge of Shrewsbury to Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Pentre, The Royal Hill, Crosslanes, Measbrook, Waen Wen and paused for my first stop of the day in my usual spot at Llynclys. I got on fairly well for this first bit and there weren't any incidents worth of note. The forecast was for a westerly wind all day but for the first couple of hours it was actually more south or south-westerly which suited me just fine.

Starting off again, the next stage is up the Tanat Valley. I needed to cross the notorious Llynclys crossroads which was busy so took a little while to get a gap. Fortunately a kind motorist on the main road slowed and waved some of the traffic across otherwise I'd have been there even longer.

I had a bit of a moment at the Llansantffraid turning when a driver waiting to turn right failed to see me and started pulling out into my path. The brakes work well on the Raleigh. That was followed less than half a mile later by someone overtaking me into the face of oncoming traffic. Fortunately the rest of the trip up the valley was better and I just trundled along against what was now a headwind.

After the turning near Llanrhaeadr the road has been surface dressed since I was last here but is a rare example of it being done well as I didn't find many lumps hidden by the new surfacing.

After Pedair Fordd there was a welly in the road - looked fairly new and like it was an expensive one. I suspect there is going to be a very annoyed farmer around somewhere.

At Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr the climb up through Hirnant begins. Last time I was here I found that I struggled for energy up this climb, but not so today. I wasn't quick but it never felt too much of an effort and the descent the other side was great with the road being quiet so I could take a line to avoid the worst of the bad surface.

I had another pause for a bite to eat upon reaching the dam then set out for my first lap of the lake. With legs tired after the climb over the hills I wasn't expecting too much but the speed wound up to around 16mph which stayed a comfortable cruising speed pretty much all the way round.

Back at the dam I headed for the Old Barn Cafe only to be reminded that it doesn't open on a Tuesday so had to settle for Artisans instead (There is nothing wrong with Artisans other than it being the first place visitors see on arrival, so it tends to be very busy). As I was locking the bike up a chap with an electric bike asked whether I was just starting or just finishing. He looked crestfallen when I said where I had come from and that I was at the halfway point.

Having had my coffee it was time for the second lap of the lake. I took this one a bit more gently to start with (cafe legs) and paused a few times for photos. I came across a couple of ladies having trouble with a slipping saddle but they appeared to have sorted it by the time I arrived. There were a few more cyclists about by now - I did a couple of overtakes but the majority seemed to be going in the other direction. There were more motorcyclists about as well so having my lights on for where it's dark under the trees seemed a good idea.

Once at the end of the lake I picked up the tailwind I'd been hoping for all ride so far and the speed crept up until I was cruising along at a comfortable 18-20 mph . Really enjoyed that!

After another stop for my packed lunch I dropped away from the lake down towards Llanwddyn, heading for the second climb over the hills. Before reaching the village, something large and buzzy got into my helmet. Pulling over to get rid of it I coincidentally stopped right next to a prototype of the next generation Land Rover Defender.

Once again, the climb into the hills was easier than last time I was here and I took the alternative way back past Cwm Fedw. Once the climb after Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr was out of the way the tailwind swept me back down the Tanat Valley at a very pleasing rate of knots. The traffic could have behaved a bit better but it didn't spoil the enjoyment. I had a pause at Llynclys again then headed through The Wood, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Great Ness and back to Montford Bridge for the last few miles to home. The traffic along here was less well behaved and I had three overtakes that were too close to pinch points for my liking so when I started to flag a bit along Roman Road it wasn't too hard a decision to head for the cycle path instead.

105.2 miles for the day at 14.3 mph average with a 34.4 mph maximum. I really enjoyed that one - the bike just felt right the whole way round.





A bit too early in the day for a pub stop. The Black Horse at Maesbrook.





A pause at Pedair Fordd.





The speed patrol is out at Pen-Y-Bont-Fawr. 





On my way up Cwm Hirnant.





Arrival at Llyn Efyrnwy.





At the cafe stop.





About halfway round the second lap of the lake.





Sparkling water as I get near to the dam again.





Land Rover prototype on test. They are probably en route to go up and down Bwlch Y Groes a few times.





Heading back over the hills again on my way home.


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> estate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one is bugging me. It's a fairly typical design for a 19th century cemetery chapel, but with some unusual characteristics that make it very distinctive - and very familiar. Is it in Abingdon or just nearby?

And the second is the _County _Hall. The Town Hall is an ugly 60s building tucked away down a side street.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Aug 2019)

srw said:


> The first one is bugging me. It's a fairly typical design for a 19th century cemetery chapel, but with some unusual characteristics that make it very distinctive - and very familiar. Is it in Abingdon or just nearby?
> 
> And the second is the _County _Hall. The Town Hall is an ugly 60s building tucked away down a side street.



It's not in the town centre, its in the cemetery off of Spring Road.


----------



## srw (14 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> It's not in the town centre, its in the cemetery off of Spring Road.


Closer to the town centre than where I grew up!


----------



## pjd57 (14 Aug 2019)

a good morning out.
Across Glasgow through Barrhead , couple of back roads then on to the A77 and headed for Whitelees wind farm. 
Brilliant road along side it. Nice wide cycle lanes either side with a single lane in the centre for cars.
Back into the city via Eaglesham , Newton Mearns and Clarkson.
Home for lunch.

My first trip up to the wind farm and will definitely go back.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2019)

A nip round the Norwood loop clockwise on the Defy yesterday evening, varied by avoiding the UCI climb of Cornwall Road and instead up Ripon Road on the A61, itself partly on the circuit and complete with a collapsing piece of road that of course will be fixed come the end of September  Fair number of cyclists about including a couple on tandem but it did quickly turn a bit  especially when doing 31mph downhill. Video decided not to record for some reason so not sure but I'm pretty certain the same cyclist overtook me twice, that being I took a shorter route after he passed me first time. Along Penny Pot back onto a section of the circuit where the poorly patched road also surely will have something done to it  If not it will come as a surprise to the riders who went along there on TdY when it nice and smooth. 17.08 miles 1008ft climbed Avg 13.4 mph.


----------



## C R (14 Aug 2019)

Had lots of people visiting, and haven't been able to ride for the last couple of weeks. Finally today managed a quick 14 miles after dinner. It felt good being back on the bike.


----------



## Old jon (15 Aug 2019)

Oh dear! Wet and rather breezy was the view out of the window. Warm enough though, as I found out when I took the bike out of the shed. Seems like I had already made up my mind anyway!

The intention was a ride in the less hilly bits of country around here on the fixed. So a wander around Holbeck, checking on the progress of the demolition there, and out through Hunslet. At ten in the morning this is quiet enough, until the road starts rising and my lungs gasp louder. The volume lowers as John o’ Gaunts is approached and stays that way through Woodlesford and across both canal and river on the way to Swillington. Out of there, heading for the ( Old George? ) roundabout at Garforth, where I took the third exit ‘cos I really really wanted to ride up Garforth Cliff. Confession, after the top that long wind assisted ride through Peckfield Bar to the Micklefield roundabout was what I enjoyed most. There seem to be a lot of ‘For Sale’ signs in Micklefield just lately. Wonder if they intend moving into the new houses being built there. Not likely. Reach the B 1217 and turn right to pass Lotherton Gates, turn left there for Aberford. This bit of road is exposed, and the wind made the most of it. Through Aberford and exit along another windy road, Cattle Lane.



As I dropped down to the bridge over Cock Beck I noticed the name on the gates of the house there. Ass Bridge Lodge. Never knew that, just checked on Google Earth because I must have seen that before, but cannot remember. I also cannot remember how many hundreds of times I have crossed that bridge. Sherburn was a once or twice a week at least visit in my motorcycling days, close to thirty years of that. How could I be so unaware of a house name? Never mind. The road climbs after the bridge, and so did I and my bike. Reach the maypole at Barwick, easier breathing for a while until the last bit out of the village. Straight on to Scholes, pass the school and cars parked both sides of the road are only leaving enough room for one vehicle in one direction at a time. There were impatient drivers, I just rode my bike. Smiling.

The last few miles now, reach the A 64 after leaving Scholes and turn left. Shortly after that turn right and start the three lane approach to the A 58. Flat and open land around here for the most part. The wind was doing well. Cross the Ring Road, that roundabout is usually kind, and the last downhill of the ride was very swift, for the fixed. The last lump, up to the spare park gates and then the relax past the Oakwood Clock and down Roundhay Road to almost the town centre. Cross the river Aire again and pedal the last couple of miles home. Big grin, thirty one miles and, oh, not a drop of rain all ride.

Maps, these days, are wonderful.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Aug 2019)

The weather presented us with a brief window between anti cyclones today so me & Mrs. jg took ourselves off to Sedgefield for a tandem ride.
We set off in good fettle at high speed throught the lanes to Bishopton, Long Newton and Yarm. We were flying with a blustery tailwind chasing us all the way. We knew we'd have to pay for it later but, what the heck, enjoy it while you can.

At Yarm the drag up The Spital brought us to HMP Kirklevington and the Grange cafe which is run by the inmates. A chilli chicken sandwich for me and quiche for Mrs jg were very enjoyable and about half the price we'd have paid for them down in Yarm. The service in there is very good too as there are about ten inmates doing the job of three people. Refreshed, although we barely needed it, we resumed our ride.

The turn onto Long Lane near Crathorne gave us a taste of what was to come. That tailwind was now a bullying side wind snatching at the front wheel at every gap in the hedgerow. The road surface is badly cratered too so progress became slow. At Appleton Wiske we turned straight into the wind and the little rise after the village saw us grovelling in the granny ring.

There was some relief after Hornby as we were now travelling along very narrow lanes with high hedges and were gradually descending towards the River Tees. Just before the bridge there's a straight half mile through a wonderful avenue of trees that could be anywhere in France. It's simply beautiful.





Tandem at Girsby

Once over the bridge we really started to pay the price of our fast start to the ride. There's a bit of a rise that isn't usually significant but today it was hurting and it was taking an age to get over. The worst part is that it's followed by a sharp descent into Neasham where you have to turn right onto Neasham Bank to regain all the height you've just lost. At the top we were spent and had to take a rest at the bus stop garden (wish I'd got a pic) in Middleton St. George.

From there it was roughly ten miles back to the car. Over the double hump at Sadberge, up the steepening climb to Great Stainton and up the drag past the racecourse. These piddling ascents, normally taken in the big ring took such a toll on our legs that we were exhausted when we rolled to a halt at the teashop in Sedgefield.

A gallon of tea between us, cherry bakewell scone for me and key lime pie for Mrs.jg restored us enough for the half mile, downhill, tailwind assisted return to the car. Bliss.

Something's not right though. I hurt out of all proportion to the distance and severity of the ride. I've got saddle sores. My neck hurts. I've got pins and needles in my hands. My wrists are aching. I think I haven't recovered from the 600k I did at the beginning of the month. Thinking more and more about getting a recumbent.

44 miles, 1500 ft of climbing.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Aug 2019)

Rich B had a plan. Neil McK and I joined in. Train to Hereford for a pleasant potter through the lanes into Wales and Grosmont. We paused at the special church at Kilpeck. Lunch was in a lovely spot at Part- y-Seal. We looped by Skenfrith and Orcop to catch our train back. Lovely day out on 2 wheels. 43 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (15 Aug 2019)

It started off as a routine Thursday run to Glasgow Green for a few hours at the Free Wheel North track.
Decided to take the scenic route ..Kelvin and Clyde .
Kelvingrove park had loads of pipers out practicing , different tunes all mingling.
World pipe band championship is at the Green this weekend.
Enjoyable few hours, then a shout to go out leading someone 1 to 1 on a trip along the Clyde to Cambuslang and back .
Work done and heading home when my Mrs phoned to say she was in Clydebank, so I had a pleasant detour along the Clyde , before taking the canal path home.
36 miles in total.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

I went to Göppingen: I can't explain it.

I had an appointment with the Employment Agency which finished early, and my plan was to follow the Neckar river for a bit, then explore up the river Fils. I'd not followed this route before because on the map it looked like a line of semi-industrial towns with busy roads and a _Landesstrasse _(dual carriageway) filling half the valley, but as I was already in the Neckar valley I decided to give it a try.

It turned out to be a line of semi-industrial towns with busy roads and a dual carriageway filling half the valley. I'd planned to find the first village with a bridge, cross the river and come back on the other side, but the first town was so underwhelming that I carried on in the hope the next would be better. And when it wasn't I tried the third...

And thus, with repeated disappointments, I came to Göppingen. where I took a shot of the railway station because I felt someone ought to.







The town centre looked okay:






And there were some interesting bikes:











There was also a rather exclusive looking clinic/hospital on the edge of town with a large sculpture that I _think _is supposed to be a modern style St. Christopher...

As you can see the weather was as exciting as the scenery.

I'd come in on the 'northern cycle way', the signage of which I'd describe as 'variable': ie, it directed you down a cycleway which expired a hundred metres further, then pointed vaguely towards Göppingen. and gave up. I may have been following the route, I may not, it was hard to tell.

On the way back I tried the 'south' route, which sent through a couple of industrial areas before becoming a gravel track between dual carriageway and river, and went on, and on...






and on and on... and just for a joke got a bit narrower occasionally so I wasn't entirely convinced it wouldn't just disappear.






If we built the road network like these local towns built cycleways, we'd never have a problem with traffic.

Fortunately the next town took a more enlightened approach and had built some real infrastructure, like this rather fun winding bridge:






Eventually I found the valley towards our village and the local geography improved:






Having made it back up the hill, the sun finally came out, so I stopped for the obligatory 'new bike' picture on the 'Landscape steps' in the large new development in the next town but one. When I first came to Germany this was a US army base.






Anyway, 63k on the clock, rather more than I was planning, and my legs let me know their displeasure...


----------



## Littgull (16 Aug 2019)

I had a really enjoyable ride yesterday with my regular cycling chum @ColinJ. Colin devised a route based largely on the 'Calderdale70 (which is downloadable from the Calderdale Council Cycling website). The difference being, instead of totalling 70 it was 60 miles and the last 10 miles were flat on the towpath instead of the hilly grind up towards Saddleworth. Nevertheless, it was a very hilly ride mainly on quiet high moorland roads with stunning vistas. My Garmin Explore seems to be consistently under registering the total ascent as it recorded 5147 ft as against my little Garmin 200 which recorded 7700 ft - big difference. I think the latter is much more like the actual total but I'm not sure how it compares with Colin's total.
Our route took us from Todmorden to Sourhall, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Widdop moors, Thursden, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scartop, Stanbury, Haworth, Oxenhope, Denholme, Queensbury Southowram, Sowerby Bridge, Hebden Bridge and back to Todmorden.

We had rain for the initial hour but this quickly cleared to become sunny and bright. There was a viciously strong wind and we had a mix of long stretches battling against the headwind counter balanced with long stretches assisted with the tailwind.

My total mileage was 71 as it included riding from Littleborough to Todmorden and back in addition to the planned 60 miles route. A highly enjoyable day out.

Some pictures below include our lunch stop by a reservoir entrance near Trawden, snack stopnear Sowerby Bridge and a heron spotted opposite the canal towpath near Sowerby Bridge. Can you spot the heron? You may need to enlarge the photo.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2019)

Littgull said:


> I had a really enjoyable ride yesterday with my regular cycling chum @ColinJ. Colin devised a route based largely on the 'Calderdale70 (which is downloadable from the Calderdale Council Cycling website). The difference being, instead of totalling 70 it was 60 miles and the last 10 miles were flat on the towpath instead of the hilly grind up towards Saddleworth. Nevertheless, it was a very hilly ride mainly on quiet high moorland roads with stunning vistas. My Garmin Explore seems to be consistently under registering the total ascent as it recorded 5147 ft as against my little Garmin 200 which recorded 7700 ft - big difference. I think the latter is much more like the actual total but I'm not sure how it compares with Colin's total.
> Our route took us from Todmorden to Sourhall, Mereclough, Long Causeway, Colden, Blackshaw Head, Widdop moors, Thursden, Coldwell, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Scartop, Stanbury, Haworth, Oxenhope, Denholme, Queensbury Southowram, Sowerby Bridge, Hebden Bridge and back to Todmorden.
> 
> We had rain for the initial hour but this quickly cleared to become sunny and bright. There was a viciously strong wind and we had a mix of long stretches battling against the headwind counter balanced with long stretches assisted with the tailwind.
> ...


Yes, a good day out, once that band of rain blew over. You can see me trying to dry my feet at the first snack stop (the photos are in reverse chronological order) . We had battled a fierce, blustery wind from Slack past Widdop reservoir until we sought shelter for a while.

I clocked my shorter ride at 1,950 metres of ascent, or 6,400 ft. There is some climbing in both directions between Littleborough and Todmorden so 7,700 ft sounds about right. I did exactly a metric century; I arrived home 0.75 km short and rode round the block to clock the extra.

I wasn't feeling grumpy or bewildered but the photos make me look like I WAS - ha ha!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Aug 2019)

My ride yesterday.
As the forecast was pretty good I decided to cycle over to dad`s. Now which way do I go ? I decided on the Rattlesden
Felsham route as I have done before but this time I did change things a little. I did an extra loop before getting to Felsham, part of which is on another route
which I hav`nt been on lately but noticed the aghast horror stone chippings sign. Luckily I turned right just before the chippings, I hate cycling on chippings because one you are more susceptible to punctures and secondly they diguise the pot holes that or dulks in the road that may have been there. Once at Felsham I then progressed on to Drinkstone via Gedding. Usually at Drinkstone I turn to Woolpit (where last time I went wrong) but this time I turned right to Woolpit Green and then a left to go over the A14 to Elmswell. It was actually a better route and quieter traffic wise, despite that though a motorcyclist was killed here last week. When I got to Elmswell I had done 19 miles but thought I`d round it up to 20 before getting to dad`s. In some ways that was a mistake as whilst the ride so far had been mainly cloudy and even a spell of sunshine. Whilst doing a loop in Elmswell it started to spit with rain, no worries I thought, wrong again. Within about 30 seconds the heavens opened and I got quite wet completing that last mile. It was a blessing that I had chosen my Claude Butler as it has mudguards so I did`nt get wet at the back. I only chose the CB as I wanted to test my new water bottle cage and the gearing which had been a bit sporadic with some gear changes. Pleased to report that the Sora 9 speed seems to be just right, no bad shifts. I have tinkered with it quite a lot whilst in dry dock ( the garage). I must remember that the levers have a longer throw than the 105 bike.



My journey back from Elmswell was a change to my usual one. I normally travel back via Wetherden, Haughley and Tothill into Stowmarket. Only trouble with that route is that the stretch from Tothill is not that great, very busy. To be fair though there is a cycle path but not that wide in places and I always fear of a puncture. So instead I retraced the last part of the route from Elmswell going via Warren Lane over the A14 towards Onehouse and past Stowmarket golf club and then along Combs Lane to Combs Ford and back that way. That was a good ride back as the wind was mainly behind me and with quite a good downhill stretch. I really felt that I was shifting it and my speed topped at 33 mph. This route was a little further by 2.5 miles making it 9 miles. The total ride ended at 29.9 miles at an average of 17.9 mph. I was really pleased with myself because that is the furthest I have cycled for a long time and pleased with my Claude Butler, it felt good. Man and machine in perfect harmony, now where have I heard that before ? No close passes either, result .


----------



## Littgull (16 Aug 2019)

@ColinJ - looks like I will continue to use my basic Garmin 200, if only to record the ascent more accurately.

Ha ha, photos can deceive can't they? You were certainly not grumpy Colin, in fact I'm still chuckling at the amusing tales you shared with me as we stopped near Trawden for our pack up lunch.


----------



## Denis99 (17 Aug 2019)

Ride up through the Afan Valley today. Stopped in a local cafe, had poached egg on toast.

Nothing special, just a relaxed ride out in the sunshine.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Aug 2019)

A short south Devon ride this morning. Out to Creacombe, then Ford with it’s steep hill, then Holbeton with its longer and steeper hill.

Along the coast and down to St Peters church at Revelstoke 

Back via the Bridgend climb

https://www.strava.com/activities/2626018703


----------



## Old jon (17 Aug 2019)

Some rain, some wind but a new toy to try out. Had to have a ride. Gears today, and I forgot to take a photograph before I even started. The front tyre is over 3500 miles old, the little cuts and other holes almost make a tread pattern of their own. Thank you Schwalbe!

Never mind that, start pedalling. Holbeck, Crown Point Road is open again so cross the Aire on the bridge that shares the name. Navigate past the bottom of Eastgate, aiming towards the Oakwood Clock. It is about ten o’ clock when I reach there and there are roads blocked already for the Ed Sheeran gig in Roundhay Park. Why block roads? Anyway, I rode through all those bollards on my way to the foot of Boot Hill, followed by the ride up that hill. And not far after the crest I turned left by the Wellington pub, also known as the boot. This road goes to Shadwell Main Street, turn left and enjoy the breezy ride to Slaid Hill. Turn right here and travel through Wike to East Keswick. A fast road in this direction until Keswick Beck is crossed. The village is uphill all the way from there.

Reach the A 659 and turn right for Collingham. The road descends nicely here, as it begins to level there is a left turn to Linton, crossing the recently repaired bridge. A small village of lumps, Linton is. But a shortcut into Wetherby also. Stop here for a munch and leave the town crossing the Wharfe and turning right onto the A 58, the other road through Collingham. It can be a busy little village. Bardsey next, and turn left at the lights and ride up Rigton Bank. I walked the last five yards of the steep bit, I blame traffic and leaden legs. Up, more, to Rigton Green and turn right for the road to Thorner.



Down Milner Lane briskly, only to meet one of those ginormous caravan things. Filled the road from side to side, it did. There was a short bit of wider road, I stopped there and waited. And waited. At last, rode into the village and out again, up Sandhills to Skeltons Lane. Turn right, across Coal Road was made difficult by the mini roundabout, everybody was being polite. Back on the A 58, down that hill and carry straight on at the bottom. No sense in piddling about through road closures again. Back across the River Aire and return to my front door. Big grin, it really was a good ride. Then play with the new toy, to save that ride.

The new toy is a replacement for my old garthing, an Edge 25, whose USB connection has become very unreliable. It has been replaced with an Edge 130, which has a few more bells and whistles and seems to be very optimistic about how much climbing I did. For the 33 miles ridden, which seems near enough, it is reporting over 2000 feet of climbing. I have no reliable method of checking this, and it matters little anyway. Suppose bigger numbers mean I am trying harder? Hmmm.

Map by new toy, this looks OK


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Aug 2019)

Rob A, Jules H, Pete M, Steve E, John G, Rich B, Sara P, Margaret PR and me made 9. Great gang. Steve decided Ledbury would work so we took the lanes to Pendock and on for Redmarley. Sara and I were deep in conversation so we missed the Dunnington turn. The others were awake so no harm done. Ledbury was busy but we found room in Cafe One. Rob and John scooted off while we all refreshed. Steve fancied the Hollybush climb so we rolled up and over. It's an easy hill. That took us back to our usual lanes. I left the others at Tunnel Hill for a fairly standard run back. All good on a nice if breezey day. 51 smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2019)

I suspect I'm not the first person to go on a ride as therapy.

This week someone who I trust(ed) managed to do be very hurtful in what I'm still hoping was a misunderstanding. Rather than sit around making the family depressed I spontaneously got on the new to me bike to get rid of the Black Dog and see if I couldn't get my head straight.

I decided this would require more than a quick pootle around the fields and set off for one of my favourite loops, along a valley known as the Siebenmühlental, back down the Neckar valley and over the hills to our village. I also decided to try a new route in the hills. This would either mean I got around a hill or would give me some new scenery to look at as I winched my way by.






I find I'm taking different routes on this bike, which is probably why I found this monument for the first time. It commemorates one Walther von Horwe, who accidentally killed his own son while hunting sometime in the middle ages, and as penance went on a pilgrimage to Rome. Clearly finding this wasn't enough to show his remorse he resolved to carry a wooden cross on the journey.

The pillar commemorates the point where he collapsed under the weight.

Continuing from this cheery monument, I wiggled through some of the outer suburbs of Stuttgart and on to the Siebenmühlental cycleway.






Which it turns out is just as lovely in the early evening as at silly o'clock in the morning.






Having navigated the low pass into the Neckar valley I nearly missed the turning for the bridge over the river. I really need to practice braking with drop bars.






For once I actually took account of basic matters like having the sun in the correct direction when taking a picture...

Past Nürtingen I turned out of the valley and into the 'rolling hills' between there and our village. I know the route here well having cycled it at least once a week when commuting to college some years ago, but today I decided I needed a bit more distance and legwork to work off the emotions from earlier, so I went exploring.






Sunsets: the mediocre photographers best friend.

I thought I'd be clever and get all the climbing done at once, so rode up to the ridge before turning towards the forest. This resulted in my following a track that petered out into nothingness. After asking a friendly dog walker for directions, I ended up going back down the hill...






And back up along the track I should have followed in the first place...






We live and learn.

By now the light was fading so I braved the trolls and other forest creatures and after apparently making a few oncoming cyclists nervous who had been wondering why a light was apparently floating through the trees at waist height, reached another town, from which there is a bridge over the valley to our side.






Not this bridge. It was a bigger one, but this is prettier.

By the time I was back on our side of the river, the moon had risen:






Thank goodness for hub dynamos.

Approaching the village, 60k riding and what turns out to be a lot more climbing than on the normal route:






Really need to work on that handlebar tape...


----------



## 13 rider (17 Aug 2019)

Out after lunch today after family duties ie food shopping  but I do get a cooked breakfast in the cafe  .Out on a familiar 50km loop out to Wymeswold but due to road closures I had to take the long drag up Paudy lane out of Barrow a steepish 8-10% at the start then 3 miles of 2_3% with the aid of a nice tailwind I managed a Strava pr today averaged 18.1 mph  well happy with that, no where near the Kom .It's the only time Ive noticed my average speed going up as I go uphill !.Just heading down narrow lane I heard a very distinctive sound of a single Merlin engine sure enough there in the sky was the unmistakable shape of a Spitfire don't know why but it's such an evocative sight and sound made my ride . Down through Wymeswold and turn into the headwind on what should be a fast descent into Loughborough my average speed went down !! Who said it wasn't windy . Back to Barrow then Quorn went through Swithland to avoid a 4 way temporary traffic lights in Cropston . 35.4 miles in the bag at 16.1 mph lovely ride in blustery conditions .


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 Aug 2019)

A tale of two rides. I thought that I`d repeat part of my ride that I did on Thursday when I went to visit my dad at Elmswell but making it approx 5 miles shorter to just 24.3 miles. I headed off into a bit of a head wind, always best if you know what I mean, I like reaping the rewards later. I took my camera this time as I wanted to take a photo of Drinkstone Mill which is in a sorry state of repair. It looks as if it is having work done on it. To summarize the route. Stowmarket - Combs Ford - Rattlesden - Felsham - Gedding - Drinkstone - Woolpit Green - back via Stow golf club and then the way I started. Where as on Thursday I had a nice downhill tailwind from Woolpit Green, today because the wind was WSW it was more of a crosswind, oh well, better than a continuous head wind. The ride ended at an average of 17.9 mph and that was on my Vitus carbon bike. No the carbon bike does`nt make me any faster on paper, only in my mind ! According to Gped maps I did 1187 feet of climbing, I can`t argue as I don`t have a Garmin or anything like. I am just a Cateye and magnet type of guy !
I did`nt get to take a photo of Drinkstone Mill as the light was not good enough but I did spot this weather vane that I had`nt seen before even though I have passed it, you just never know what else you miss. The weather vane is close to Rattlesden airfield which was used by the 447 Bomb group during WW2, I have posted a photo of their memorial on this website, that is on another route close by. Total for the year at present 2158 miles.


----------



## theloafer (17 Aug 2019)

short ride while Karon was at hairstylist  out to Barny for a bacon buttie (they are yummy) at the The Teesdale Restaurant my fav café in Barnard castle ..back via Whorlton and over the suspension bridge where I was meet a road closed sign , ignored as I hate going back the same way I arrived lol. bridge was fine no works. back the usual route even got to ride past my fav ice cream place (Archer`s) as I was meeting Karon at the navy club for a pint  really enjoyed and the pint also lol 44 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2626967976

yummy


----------



## Mike_P (17 Aug 2019)

Flipping strange day here - one moment glorious sun, next overcast with a strong westerly / south westerly with some speedy gusts so back out on the ebiked hybrid on shopping duties, or it would have been if I had remembered the lock Going south across the Stray, the open parkland that surrounds a fair chunk of the town centre, was interesting with wind howling across the open land and potentially made more interesting by, what I presume was, a burst water main with passing vehicles ploughing through and creating shower plumes to either side - thankfully I managed to pass through it between vehicles
Risked leaving the bike at the farm shop on the basis with the battery switched off no one would get far with it and when I came back it had gained a couple of companions albeit locked. Something was on at the Showground and deciding against running my luck with avoiding an inadvertent shower I headed pass a large queue of traffic trying to exit and across Wetherby Road which in more chaos than in was last Sunday and then up to the Starbeck branch of NCN67. Went to ring the bell which I discovered the hammer had somehow twisted out of postion so cycled up behind the couple who were blocking the NCN branch such is its negligible width and "excuse me" - no reaction, so stopped and got the hammer back in place by which time the couple were some distance ahead but the bell rang whilst I was fiddling with it and it had the immediate effect Subsequently did see someone setting out on a road bike wearing a AG2R kit, not one I would choose 10.22 miles 567ft of the motor notably earning its keep.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Aug 2019)

Inspired by this thread I decided to visit the place this afternoon.

I hate riding in the wind, and there was a lot of it today, all over the feckin place but never behind me.

Anyway I rode to Henley-on-Thames via Wallingford where there were a load of loons dressed up as Tina Turner, Frankie goes to Hollywood and Peppa Pig all going to the Rewind festival.

Onwards to Warren Row which is up a bit of a lump. For some reason was feeling a bit tired, it was only 24 miles, the quads were aching so I was pleased to get to Velolife and have a cake and a cuppa. I should had a sandwich too.

After about 30 minutes, I left to come home, over Henley-on-Thames bridge past George Harrison’s gaf then through Peppard Common, Woodcote and back to Wallingford, my legs were hurting more now, the wind was giving me the right hump and I was craving ice cream.

At Cholsey I bought a Magnum and had a rest, with only 6 miles to go I felt every mile of it, the pace slowed right down, I finally got home feeling like I never want to see a bike again. I don’t know what was the matter with me today.

Anyway a little under 51 miles.

Velolife is great by the way, go there if you can.







Velolife Cafe









The front of Velolife





Memorial at Rotherfield Greys






This will be last photo of the Didcot Cooling Towers, they’re being demolished tomorrow.




Memorial commemorating King George






Magnum Force.




Another cooling towers pic.
View attachment 480493







The route.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> Inspired by this thread I decided to visit the place this afternoon.
> 
> I hate riding in the wind, and there was a lot of it today, all over the feckin place but never behind me.
> 
> ...


Glad see you went solo and not on an organized ride


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Aug 2019)

Yesterday's ride - my first in nearly a month due to real life making a very unwelcome intrusion recently.

I didn't want to go too far, needing to be able to get back home within half an hour if called, but also very aware that this might be my only chance to get this month's half century ride in.

So, on the Giant due to overnight rain and the chance of more showers, up Coal Road, Red Hall Lane and the A58. Onto Whin Moor Lane for the run to Shadwell and down the hill through the village, getting stopped by the bin men blocking the street.
Over the A58 and onto Carr Lane to Thorner and out up Milner Lane.

At Holme Farm Lane I headed for Rigton Green and did a series of loops around Compton Lane Bramham Lane and Jewitt Lane, to get the miles in without getting too far from home.

I crossed paths @Old jon on one loop by Rigton Green, but being in a world of my own didn't realise in time - just before the video in his post above. Sorry Jon! 

Then I with enough miles in the bag it was back home.

32.01 miles (51.5151km) so that's the half century ride done as well.


----------



## delb0y (18 Aug 2019)

Same issue here as Northern Dave with life intruding. So my first ride for almost a month, too.

Exceedingly poor timing, on my behalf. Was beautiful and sunny first thing. So off I went. Started raining. Started getting heavier. Starting lashing it down. Got soaked. Got home. Now the sun's come out.

Got to love the summer.


----------



## Old jon (18 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I crossed paths @Old jon on one loop by Rigton Green, but being in a world of my own didn't realise in time - just before the video in his post above. Sorry Jon!



And sorry @NorthernDave ! That was a busy stretch of village, two other riders were travelling in the same direction as you. And I still had sweat in my eyes . . .


----------



## geocycle (18 Aug 2019)

delb0y said:


> Exceedingly poor timing, on my behalf. Was beautiful and sunny first thing. So off I went. Started raining. Started getting heavier. Starting lashing it down. Got soaked. Got home. Now the sun's come out.
> 
> Got to love the summer.



Rubbish isn’t it? I’ve had a few days where I could get out but the weathers been dreadful. Last few days have been far too windy to be pleasurable.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2019)

Today’s weather is best described as schizophrenic. It was nice with sunny spells, and as soon as I opened the garage door it pissed down. I nearly didn’t go out but I had promised to meet the Fragrant MrsP for breakfast in Wallingford again, so off I went and got soaked, rain pooled up in the shoes, lashed against my glasses, and power showered me with soaking spray from the wheels, I haven’t been so wet on a bike since the biblical weather of the 2014 RLS 100. 

When I got to the Old Post Office I was ready for a full English and hot coffee. 

The Fragrant MrsP turned up a few minutes later also wet through. 

By the time we were finished the sun had come out and the roads were steaming and slowly drying out and we rode home in the warm sunshine. Yesterday’s winds were mostly gone. 

As I type it’s pissing down again. 

Just a drip over 17 miles today.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Aug 2019)

22 sunny miles in South Devon. It was quite blowy, but nice.
Plenty of hills that were steep 



























https://www.strava.com/activities/2629536360


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Aug 2019)

Out on the Spesh Crux at 10.30am to meet up with friends for a coffee ride to Naburn Marina. Lovely day but quite a headwind for the last 10 miles.
28.5 miles with an average of 14.6 mph.


----------



## Katherine (18 Aug 2019)

First group ride for a month and I really noticed the difference, not being able to stop and start whenever I wanted but I was glad that it made me keep going when I was tired. 
Lovely sunshine just a bit too windy at times. 
We went out via Lymm today, to the Grappenhall Walled Garden, 
which was a bit far for an A ride really but I loved it when we met up with the B group who'd done a few extra loops.
48 miles and too tired to do any more!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Aug 2019)

Had a family lunch planned for 1300 so out the door at 7.45 for some early miles . Today I planned headwind out and tailwind back . Headed out on my normal route to Market Bosworth to came across a road closed sign at the level crossing at Desford . A polite request to the workmen saw me walking through . Out to Bosworth were I did a normal route in reverse today so saw me take the rolling roads towards Snarestone . Spotted a rider coming towards me and recognised him as a mate who lives 3 miles away from me, quick  as we past . I think that's the 3rd time we've pasted on a ride always travelling in different directions . Though Snarestone and Appleby Magna and onto the big climb of the day upto the radio mast which is rewarded with a rapid descent into Austrey .Then the superbly surfaced road to Warton ( don't you just love smooth tarmac ) . Need a few extra miles so headed towards Stoke Golding to come across another road closed sign . Took a chance and a rider coming the other said I could get through  . Back to Market Bosworth then took the hilly way home for a change . The tailwind making the hills slightly easier . Home in plenty of time for a shower before lunch. 53.2 miles in the bag 2400ftof upness ,less blustery than yesterday and a lovely temperature for cycling


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Aug 2019)

Here is yesterday’s little adventure. A 207km DIY Audax following much of the Jack and Grace Cotton Memorial which runs as a permanent event earlier in the year.

I recently listened to a podcast where a fellow introvert was challenged into doing Stand Up Comedy. I’m not that robust, but I have started making an attempt at adding some narrative to my videos. Do enjoy (or not) 


View: https://youtu.be/O7K1JtSuB48


----------



## Donger (18 Aug 2019)

delb0y said:


> Same issue here as Northern Dave with life intruding. So my first ride for almost a month, too.
> 
> Exceedingly poor timing, on my behalf. Was beautiful and sunny first thing. So off I went. Started raining. Started getting heavier. Starting lashing it down. Got soaked. Got home. Now the sun's come out.
> 
> Got to love the summer.


 Same for me. First ride for a fortnight. About a mile into the club ride and it starts pouring down .... and a mate punctures! We couldn't find anything sharp in the tyre, or any other obvious reason for it. Eventually we moved off ... by now so wet it no longer mattered. I was only ever going to have time for half of the ride today, so when the same guy punctured again half way up Nut Hill, I left it to someone else to help that time, and I carried on my own way.

From the top of Nut Hill, (it comes out onto the main road right by the little lane up Cooper's Hill, Gloucester's famous cheese rolling venue), I dropped down Fidler's Hill into Brockworth, went all the way round the roundabout, and climbed back up Fidler's Hill passing my mates coming the other way considerably faster. From there I carried on all the way past Prinknash Abbey and the Royal William at Cranham and into Painswick. Two big hills done, I dropped down to Pitchcombe to start the third and last climb, up the back of Horsepools Hill to Edge. A great 30+mph descent down to Brookthorpe on nice new tarmac followed that, before taking a slightly longer way home past the hippyfest (called the "Soul Circus" .... I'll say no more) in a field between Hardwicke and Elmore. A decent 28 miler despite the early rain. It was quite sunny by the end, and I got home early enough to take the missus out for Sunday lunch as promised.

All's well that ends well. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Aug 2019)

I did another ride this afternoon, around Decathlon in Oxford, one of their folding bike to see if I’d like it. I didn’t.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> I did another ride this afternoon, around Decathlon in Oxford, one of their folding bike to see if I’d like it. I didn’t.
> View attachment 480650



 That tickled me.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2019)

Brutal one today !

<iframe height='405' width='590' frameborder='0' allowtransparency='true' scrolling='no' src='View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2630708332/embed/c925d1d3b4b66012bc301bde0ecf37111f9ccd96
'></iframe>


----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2019)

Stopped at Ramblers Retreat in Alton and Ashbourne.
Garmin 800 died after 80 ish miles so im glad i took the old 500 .
Fell off in ashbourne here as i cramped up and when i restated icouldnt clip in in time
<iframe src="https://www.google.com/maps/embed?p...31047945920507!3f180!4f0!5f0.7820865974627469" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" style="border:0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2019)




----------



## cyberknight (18 Aug 2019)




----------



## derrick (18 Aug 2019)

Good ride today in Gerona.The guy we are renting an apartment from is a keen cyclist. He offered to lead a ride for my other half and myself. He bought along his wife and nephew. Had a nice coffee stop halfway. Then a beer at the end
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/euYnbUAcgZ

Looking forward to tomorrow's ride. The shop we hired the bikes from has an organised ride going out in the morning.


----------



## C R (18 Aug 2019)

First proper ride since mid July, and it felt good. I've been thinking of doing a bit more climbing, so destination was to be Malvern.

Forecast was mild, but with risk of showers, and a light breeze, so shorts and short sleeve jersey, hoping to miss the showers, or that at least they would be light.

Out around twenty to seven, via Diglis, over the pedestrian bridge to Lower Wick, and head for Callow end via Powick, turning right into Jennet Tree Lane for Newland.

It had been threatening rain since I left home, and by now it was raining, but not too hard, and it wasn't cold, so I wasn't too bothered by it. At the end of Jennet Tree Lane was a left, and then a right at Sherrards Green for Malvern. This route goes more or less straight up the hill towards the Priory, with the climb starting at the Pickersleigh Rd roundabout. I took it steady, but even so, by the time I got to the Priory my legs needed a rest. I stopped for a drink, and by the time I started again the rain was also starting to subside. 

At the top of Church St was a left and then a right for the second half of the climb up to the Wyche. Took it again steady, and this time I made it to the top without stopping. I thought I had been slow, but I made it in about the same time as my fastest.

Past the cutting followed Jubilee Drive to British Camp, and then bombing down the A449 towards Ledbury. Spun out on my highest gear, but still managed a maximum of 33.8 mph, which I think is a record for me, and gave my legs a rest.

Took a rest at the bottom of the hill, and by now the sun was shining, and there was a nice view of the hills.





From here headed to Eastnor, so still taking advantage of gravity going downhill, preparing for the short ascent to Holybush. I am managing climbing a bit better, but I am quite slow going up, however, I compensate on the downhill, reaching 30 mph again on the way to the turn for Castlemorton.

From here is a steady ride past Welland and into Upton, for the final push home. Stopped for another rest by Earls Croome church, and then up Kinnersley and Pirton for home.

37.7 miles, at a surprising 14mph, with just over 2000ft of up. Best of all, I still had some energy left, and I could have done a longer distance.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Aug 2019)

Bright and sunny today here in Shropshire after Fridays rain but very windy and a bit chilly for August, I almost didn't go out because I don't like strong wind. Having convinced myself that it wasn't too windy I set off towards Wolverley, turning to Commonwood, through a big puddle to Ruewood, Nonely where I turned towards Myddle and onto the main road back to Burlton carrying on to Loppington taking the turning to Brown Heath, English Frankton then to Colemere taking the longer route around the mere, back over the canal at Lyneal. I decided to try the lane which was closed last time to see if Shropshire Council had fixed the rough section of road they left after their last attempt , sadly that wasn't the reason for the closure. Headed towards the Ellesmere road turning to Northwood before turning back home. The wind did seem to get stronger while I was out and I did get blown across the road once or twice luckily only on quiet lanes. 21 miles , average 15.2mph, lots of other cyclists out and lots of runners.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Aug 2019)

Out on the club ride today. Had one rider ride into my derailleur (bodged a fix so gears 2-8 worked for the ride, but need to fix it properly tomorrow) and another into my back wheel (the one which had broken spokes earlier this week!) so that’s to be checked too. Not as successful as last week’s ride but, despite the collisions (neither my fault I’ll point out), enjoyable. Saw some familiar faces which was good, but my spirits were low after the collisions as I really don’t want to be paying out for new components.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2019)

Today's ride should really be classified as a utility ride/shopping trip as it was a run out to Stanway (the other side of Colchester) & back as I'd done a reserve & collect on a cheap Chromebook and had to take my old clunker of a laptop in to get £50 off in part exchange. 

I was going to use my Planet X pro carbon but, when I found out how much the backpack with the laptop & lock weighed, I switched to the Spa Elan as it has a more upright riding position and a softer ride with the 32mm tyres despite being at least 4 kg heavier. This proved to be the correct decision as the Spa has full mudguards and I was caught out by a heavy downpour and blustery winds (not on the morning's weather forecasts) as I got to Ardleigh and this lasted for the 20 - 25 minutes to Colchester. 

It's not the sort of route I like to do being a straight out and back on almost the same route, whereas I much prefer to do a loop and try not to use the same road twice, but a bit of variety was added by going to the south of the Alton reservoir on the way out and to the north on the way back. Having completed the metric 100 and as I got close to home, I decided to treat myself to the makings of bacon rolls. The ride was therefore extended into Felistowe and back which had the bonus of taking the total to just over 70 miles on the day.

This looking south down the River Orwell. No more photos were taken as everthing went into a waterproof bag a little later with the rain!



https://www.strava.com/activities/2629862409


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Aug 2019)

*copied from MCAM chatzone thread* 

Met up with some Zwift group friends for a real ride around the Cotswolds, several weeks in the planning. Some I already met and knew, some were new faces. One guy came over from Norway to take part which made it all the better. 

Arriving in Highworth a little after 0800, it absolutely chucked it down and my heart sank for a fleeting moment! But this rain quickly disappeared and once we’d all met up and done introductions we were on our way. 

The beautifully clean bike was caked again within the first 2 miles due to the wet conditions but it didn’t really matter because the ride itself which took us round one of the most beautiful parts of the country took the sting out of it. As you would expect being in the Cotswolds, the scenery was just picture postcard perfect everywhere you looked and once the weather improved to bright sunshine (but windy) this made photos even better! 

Had a cake stop at Bourton-on-the-Water which was heaving with tourists to the point where I thought there might have been an event on, but it was sheer weight of visitors! 

From there we had a longish slog uphill out of the town but then flattened off significantly and remained so for the rest of the ride. This didn’t necessarily make riding easier as there were quite strong winds to contend with. 

Before long we arrived at one of the group’s houses where his wife had laid on some homemade cakes, teas and coffees which were to die for! 

It was here where the ride ended for some and so we said our goodbyes and rode the last four miles back to where we were parked. 

In summary then it was 63.1 miles to the good in a beautiful setting and with fantastic company. 

https://strava.app.link/FyyraF15gZ


----------



## cyberknight (19 Aug 2019)

More from yesterday


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Aug 2019)

A short, hilly 11 mile ride. I followed the sign to Preston..... it was a dead end at the bottom of an 18% hill..... nice!

Then I cycled along a crap filled ditch of a road.

Plenty of other bits to get me out of the saddle. A nice sunny day 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2632021620


----------



## Old jon (19 Aug 2019)

Kind weather again this morning, it would be a shame not to take advantage of it. It is the fixed’s turn for a ride today and I have the vague intention of making Otley a part of that ride.

With that intention, ride down Dewsbury Road and bear left onto Jack Lane and into Holbeck. Escape to the towpath at Office Lock. The Canal and River Trust ( CaRT? Really?? ) had a bit of a shelter and a couple of folk ready to deal with the rush of new members they were intending to sign up. Wished them good morning and pedalled along my way. After leaving the canal at Viaduct Road the haul up Cardigan Road was next, then a right and a left is the Otley road, but mayhap called something else here. More up, and I did not feel inclined to add more uphill after crossing the Ring Road at Lawnswood, so carried straight on to the set of lights and the right turn into Adel. Turn left, pass the old church and down the dip at the dam. Then up, and the next left for more up to reach the end of Kings Road. A left turn onto that and twiddle down the hill to Bramhope, loads of fun!

Through the village, in the direction of Otley but when the Dyneley Arms is reached turn right for that descent to Pool. Half a glance behind showed a vehicle that shade of yellow that JCB have made famous all over the world. I wimped out, slowed down, and waved it past. Much rather have one of them where I can see it easily. Take the last left turn in (or rather out of, ) Pool and now the only way is Otley. Gorgeous scenery along here this morning, mostly blue sky makes the hills look friendly, animals artistically arranged around the fields. Picture postcard stuff, but great to be in the middle of. Stop at the maypole, eat and drink and then it is time for the long ride up Leeds Road back to the Dyneley Arms. Where I saw a sign about improvements to that junction. This did not make me happy. Still, had a few words with another rider, while we waited for the lights to change. He kindly let me stay in front until the drop to St Giles’ church, back in Bramhope. He went right, I followed the main road all the way back to Headingley. Turned right there, down into Kirkstall, where I remembered to turn the camera on.



The video starts where the Kirkstall power station once was. The ‘marina’ at the side of the canal was the wharf where coal was delivered, until the place was decommissioned in the middle 70’s. One thing of note, or that has stuck in memory, was the perimeter track around the buildings. Perfect for racing . . .

So, there is still a ride to finish, but not far now. Back to Office Lock, the squiggle to reach Great Wilson Street and along there to Leathley Road. The top of that is Jack Lane’s other half, back to Dewsbury Road and the last stretch to home. Turned into the street where I live, the rain started and stretched my grin further ‘cos it is not going to make me wet. Thirty miles, and a bit. Another good pedal.

And a map,


----------



## jongooligan (19 Aug 2019)

We're staying in Slingsby this week. It's a great spot for cycling being in the Vale of Pickering (flat), next to the Howardian Hills (beautifully rolling) and within sight of the NY Moors (lung bursting, chain breaking climbs).

Today's ride was an easy breaker inner. Flat lanes to Harome then a devious route to Butterwick and a return along the main Helmsley/Malton road. Largely traffic free and I managed to stay out of the strong wind behind the hedgerows so it was areally enjoyable ride.





The er..... Grapes at Slingsby





BSO

22 flat but windy miles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Aug 2019)

Mrs 26 wanted to ride to meet some pals. So she turned it into a plan and organised me. All was going well until we were forced to take shelter from a deluge. After that passed through the plan was changed as we were a bit damp and cold. Then she decided that lunch in Colwall would be a good idea. Her meeting was imminent after so I headed off around the north end of the Hills which warmed me up. Now I have a bike (or two) to clean. 43 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Aug 2019)

No ride Sunday due to not being able to find my motivation to go out in the wind. I thought that was all the opportunity I'd have until later this week but the gardening I was doing yesterday went quicker than expected and I was free by lunchtime, so I got the knockabout bike out.

I headed over Lyth Hill and towards Plealey and Pontesbuy which was mostly directly into the wind. I had hoped to get a photo of the flag at the crossroads near Annscroft which should have given a nice image illustrating how windy it was but the flag was missing, however the rope and eyelets were still there. Must have been more gusty than I thought.

At Pontesbury I bypassed the centre of the village by going along Bogey Lane and past the school (met a guy who doesn't believe in giving way to cyclists along here.) then headed up the steady climb to Habberley. No changes of mind about where I was heading this time so I carried on towards Pulverbatch which involves more climbing but I had the wind helping now.

From Pulverbatch I picked up my usual route to Wilderley, Smethcott and Dudgeley before crossing the A49 and heading northwards again. I picked up a cross-tailwind which helped things along quite a bit as these roads are so flat and decided to make the most of this by extending the ride through Acton Burnell.

I had to face the wind again at some point and that was at Cantlop. It didn't seem too bad at first but when the road swung roand directly into it I knew about it.

I took the main road route back and had quite a wait for a gap in the traffic this time.

Just over 31 miles at 12.9 mph average with the wind-assisted second half making the figures look more flattering than they ought to be.






The classic view from the top of Lyth Hill.









A couple of shots between Habberley and Pulverbatch.





En route to Wilderley. The hedge cutting season seems to have started early.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Aug 2019)

I needed to go to the post office today, and tied it in with seeing a chum for a cuppa. It’s a nice dry day, a bit blowy so I took the Kingpin, such a daft bike but fun. Just under 6.5 miles. 















Just to the left of the chimney in the background were the Didcot Cooling Towers until last Sunday.


----------



## postman (20 Aug 2019)

According to Strava last ride was July 26th.So today a little ride,guess where to,yes you have guessed Otley.I always do this when i have not been out for a little while.Oh dear flat zippo energy a toil.I hope it is nothing to do with my problem.But it is the same feeling i had years ago,before they found out about the Prostate.I hope it is just a one off.I am hoping to get the hospital results back this week.On a brighter note there is an embroidery shop in Otley,who have been doing me cycle related polo shirts for years.Well today i have ordered my birthday polo shirt.XL white with a little badge on the left side.One will be 70 in Feb.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Aug 2019)

Got out early this morning before the wind woke up properly. Out into the lanes in the Vale of Pickering again which were surprisingly busy compared to yesterday. Guess it was all the poor workers on their way to graft.

Lots of signs of autumn this morning. Swallows queuing on the wires ready to go on their holidays, hedgerows loaded with hawthorn and sloe berries, chesnut trees beginning to turn brown and the unwelcome sight of hedge trashings in the road. As @Rickshaw Phil says, they seem to be cutting early.

The route was flat until I got to Amotherby where I crossed the main road to climb onto the ridge. It was a bit of a chore climbing into a rising South Westerly wind but once I was up I was up. Or so I thought. The ride along the ridge to Coneysthorpe is a delight if you ignore the increased traffic caused by a Countryfile Live visit. At the crossroads I turned right to bring me back down into Slingsby along a roller coaster of blind summits. Yesterday I described the Howardian Hills as 'beautifully rolling'; today I found this.





Just look at that gradient on the 20 mile mark!







21 miles before breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2019)

Just four miles in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres today, to do a spot of volunteering for CP.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2019)

A bit over 20 miles on the Voodoo 29er this afternoon - the first time I've used it in a couple of months and the first time into double figures on it since April. As today was the last day of a long weekend off work I'd intended to treat myself to a pub lunch, but I got to the pub and had a CBA moment (for the second time this year) and kept going. The afternoon ride is the northern part of the map below - the southern part is the morning's 4 mile shopping trip extended to 10 miles


----------



## Slow But Determined (20 Aug 2019)

Once a year 100 miler today, considerably slower than last year.

Nothing of any note to report except that AccuWeather couldn't predict wind direction if their collective lives depended on it.


----------



## Old jon (21 Aug 2019)

Let’s go north of Eccup, thought I this morning. Not a thought I have very often, which is a shame ‘cos some of the riding is pretty good around there. So off I went.

Tap the barometer on the way out of the house, its on the ‘F’ in Fair, carefully said. Some habits are difficult to break, it matters not what the thing says, only weather. There is a choice of routes towards Eccup and I had no problem starting at Office Lock after the ride from home through Holbeck. Just like my previous ride, after leaving the towpath ride up to Headingley and Lawnswood, even turn right at the same set of traffic lights. But pedal straight on after crossing the dam to cross King Lane onto Eccup Lane. These street names make navigating easy, don’t they? This road passes the village, and shortly afterwards passes the New Inn. Fun this morning, there was a following breeze and my speed was good. And then the road descends. Much more fun. All the way to the A 659, through the village of Weardley, plenty of bends and a fair width of road, just let the bike go.

Turn right to head for Harewood Bridge. This road can be busy, turn left onto the A 61 for another busy ish road, though I had reached the Dunkeswick turnoff before a car passed me. Not much further on is the right turn for Kirkby Overblow. Seems to have been surface roughened recently, so a bit buzzy through the handlebars. It is an odd road, sometimes effortless all the way to the start of the climb through the village. It was not that kind this morning, which made me happy to reach the top of the village.



In this direction Sicklinghall is a downhill village, the road starts climbing again of course once the village is behind you. The intention was to take the right turn for Linton next. When I reached it there were two cars, and drivers, blocking the road end. OK, on to Wetherby. Only to find the road closed and a diversion posted. To Linton. Once there, cross the bridge into Collingham, back to a different bit of the A 659 and then the A 58 towards Leeds. Also towards Bardsey, where I again turned left to ride up Rigton Bank. With a rest in the middle. Another stretch of road I like, towards Thorner, But, for something to do I suppose, the top of the hill before reaching the village is closed. Residents only, says the sign. Couple of barriers, young lass trying not to laugh when I told her I was lying but I am a resident. T’other end of the road, at the bottom of Church Hill, had no barriers.

To leave Thorner I had decided to ride up Sandhills, probably saves half a mile and I do like the road. To the top and just before the right turn onto Skeltons Lane there are more barriers. All this is about the Leeds Festival. At Bramham Park, a dozen miles out of the city. Next weekend. Tickets may still be available but road closures are compulsory for all. Ah well, on with the ride. Reach the A 58 again, turn left for one more descent and the ride past the clock at Oakwood and down Roundhay Road to Crown Point Bridge for the final river crossing of the ride. A corner of Hunslet to ride through, then the last lap to home. Me and the geared bike have ridden almost thirty six miles and over 2000 feet of up, says the garthing. Made me smile.

Map time . . .


----------



## jongooligan (21 Aug 2019)

After a sleepless night in a motorhome with a sick dog I didn't really feel up to much today but the forecast was for rain later so if I was going to do anything it needed to be sooner rather than later. *VIRTUS IN ACTIONE CONSTITIT.

Set off at a gentle pace up the roller coaster ascent from Slingsby to ride past Castle Howard in weak sunshine and a moderate SW breeze with no real idea where I was going. At the top of the climb the road becomes arrow straight and is littered with statuary and follies, all part of the Hawksmoor/Vanburgh design for the Howard estate.




The 100ft tall obelisk at Castle Howard built in 1714 to comemorate the duke of Marlborough's victories in the War of the Spanish Succession

There's lots of this stuff in the first five miles of this route - far too much to stop and photograph every one. Well worth a look though if you're in the area. I turned right for Bulmer before reaching the column dedicated to the memory of one of the Howards.

Once through Bulmer it wasn't the 15% gradient of Sittenham hill that brought me to a stop but the sound of a piston engined aeroplane doing aerobatics. Try as hard as I could I couldn't bring it in sight even though I could hear it plainly. Very frustrating as this is one of my favourite free shows.

I was leaving the Howardian Hills by now and gradually descending (with minor ups) to the Vale of York. Through Sheriff Hutton, Farlington and Stillington (where I recently slept in the bus stop) to Easingwold. The roads here were wet but I'd managed to dodge the showers.




Gate at High Towthorpe. Red roses on a Yorkshire gate? Surely some mistake

The tea shops of Easingwold were rammed so I carried on towards Crayke and Brandsby, both of which have short but steep climbs. Once off the B1369 though it's downhill into the lovely village of Hovingham - all honey coloured stone and red tiles.




Hovingham Hall

*The band above the carriage arch bears the motto 'VIRTUS IN ACTIONE CONSTITIT'. Can't find an exact translation so 'Courage is found in action' maybe? Just what I needed this morning.




Ford at Hovingham

Just a couple of miles back to Slingsby from here to log 31 miles with 1800ft of climbing.


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2019)

Well looking at the photos of rides this week.They make my ride today 42 miles very pale.Bolton Abbey is where i nearly got to,Abbey Tea Room,well not actually the Tea room a MASSIVE bench over the road,it was that big i had a lay down.Cool drink a banana and a chocolate bar,all to ease the aching legs.A real good ride back to Otley,yes Otley again ,why not it has my fave cafe there.Then back to Meanwood for a mega all day breakfast.Today we went our seperate ways so we had to look after ourselves and i decided on a visit to a great cafe in Meanwood.Riding out of Otley i saw a wonderful gesture,not sure if the guy at the front was disabled or just tired but his mate was riding shotgun on his back wheel doing 6mph,what a great mate.It's now 18-10 ish and my legs still ache.Rang the surgery and the test results are still not back,maybe another two weeks.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Aug 2019)

Just Pete M and me today. Pleasant temperature and bright skies made the ride out to Martley just the ticket. We were going well along the Teme Valley and even the climb out of the valley seemed easy. The drag to Clows Top was as draggy as I remembered even though I hadn't been this way for quite some time. The lane by Bayton to Cleobury Mortimer didn't disappoint. Always a lovely ride. 
We found a pleasant cafe which offered good fare and shelter from an unexpected shower. By the time we were ready to go the roads had dried. Result! The road to Tenbury Wells is a rolling one with the tops of the Clee Hills just to our right. We took the Cinders lane to Leysters and then the usual run to Bromyard where a quick cafe stop was called. Then along the Frome Valley to climb out at Halmonds Frome. Pete was lost but recognised the lane to Bosbury after we'd dropped down Fox Hill. Just the run back to Colwall where we parted for me to return over the Wyche. 
Nice to reaquaint myself with old territory today. I was surprised that the route wasn't longer. 70 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2019)

Having missed a chance to get out yesterday (too many aches) I took the opportunity today even though it was set to be a busy day. I had to be back for an appointment then had more work to do in the afternoon so grabbed the knockabout bike again and set out for a couple of hours.

Just a local loop this time: over Lyth Hill, drop down to Condover then Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, into Shrewsbury and around the centre before heading home.

It was a little cloudy and hazy at the start but the sun came out on the way round.

The fields at Hunger Hill have been harvested so the junction with the A49 has reasonable visibilty again. This might help with motivation a bit as I can't always face mixing it with the traffic on the main road route to Condover.

I had quiet lanes and a bit of a tailwind through Cross Houses and on to Atcham where I enjoyed the detour through Attingham Park again. Approaching Upton Magna a lorry driver had just started pulling out from a side road and I was resigned to stopping for him when to my surprise he backed up and let me past. Needless to say he got a wave of thanks.

The canal path from Uffington is a rough as ever but was dry so I used it anyway. I found the headwind on Sydney Avenue but by now the sun was out so I took it easy and enjoyed the scenery. For a change I went up St. Mary's Water Lane and around the town centre before dropping down to the Welsh Bridge and turning onto Victoria Avenue to go along the riverside to Greyfriars Bridge and out of town through Belle Vue (where there were a few utility cyclists which is a good sight to see).

22.1 miles at 13 mph average. Got back in good time for my appointment and headed out after that out to do more on the gardening project I'm helping with - we shifted about 4.5 tonnes of turf and earth into a skip today. Feeling it a bit now and probably won't be able to move in the morning.





Hazy as I look towards the Wrekin from Berrington this morning.





Upton Magna.





Alongside the River Severn at Castlefields.





St. Mary's Water Lane.





Church Street.





Dogpole.





Milk Street. My first proper bike came from the cycle shop that used to be in the black and white building on the left.





Sparkling water as I look across to the old brewery in Coleham.


----------



## TigerT (22 Aug 2019)

My ride last Sunday

Saturday was new kit day, so Sunday required a short coffee and cake run over to Baden to test it out.

I wasn’t in any particular hurry to leave on Sunday as sun wasn’t forecast until 11am and I was only planning to be out for a couple of hours. I set out at 9:30am on the short route over to Baden and everything was in eventful for the first half of the ride.... until I found out there was a local triathlon running that day. The roads weren’t closed, but there were marshals trying to dissuade you from using the route. I picked the least busy roads and substantially managed to avoid the race except for one lane that I had to go against the flow of the race much to the displeasure of the Marshall! However the threatened ‘high speed cyclists approaching head on’, turned out to be about 3 fairly slow competitors who were quite easy to avoid. 

I arrived in Baden having taken a much longer route than normal and decided I wasn’t going back the same way. So over coffee and cake, I decided it would have to be a longer ride.

My new route would take me up to the German border at Koblenz, then alongside the Rhein through Bad Zurzach and Kaiserstuhl before heading down to Glattfelden and following the river Glatt back home. I’ve done bits of this route before and it’s beautiful, well worth the extension!

By 90kms, I was starting to overheat, so I made a brief diversion to the viewing platform behind the airport. There is an outdoor restaurant called the Heligrill, built in an old Helicopter. I stopped for an Ice Cream and watched planes for a bit before heading home. Just over 100kms when I only intended to do 45!



A short rest In Bad Zurzach


Following the Rhein


And the map.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Aug 2019)

First proper ride on my new bike today 
Rode into Aberdeen as the maximum height on dropper post was a good 2 inches too low and cable needed adjusted, (beyond me) 
Felt like I was on a wee clown bike with the saddle so low but rolled along nicely.
Sunny with a nice breeze so lovely day for it.
Dropped the new bike off and collected my Felt road bike at same time, new bottom bracket and gears now sorted  Took the Felt to Mr M’s car and loaded it into the boot then went to Pret for lunch 
There was a poor wee soul sitting near me with just a coke, so I bought him a sandwich.
Very well spoken and polite, drank his coke from a plastic cup while I swigged mine from the can!
He ate up, thanked me then shuffled away. Just a young guy, with a lovely smile, felt sad for him.
Anyway collected the bike, got a rear mudguard fitted and cut through Duthie Park on the way home.
Some wee pics from today.
New bike is called Selena.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Aug 2019)

This was today's plan. A ride taking in both the Vale of Pickering and the Vale of York which would require two crossings of the Howardian Hills.






'Everyone has a plan until they get a smack in the mouth' (Mike Tyson). My smack in the mouth was delivered by Ride With GPS which had routed me onto some bridleways so rough I wouldn't tackle them in a tractor. Happy to have been using a Garmin etrex 30 with OS mapping so it was easy to re-route, only adding an extra 5 or 6 miles to my original route.





Bridge to nowhere at Hovingham

Stopped at the bakery/cafe near the ford at Hovingham. Not recommended - slow service, mediocre food and very noisy bakery machinery running.






My initial opinion of the Howardian Hills as 'beautifully rolling' has been revised to 'quite choppy'. Came across three or four gradients this steep today.

Ended up doing 45 miles with ~2500ft of climbing


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2019)

Another utility ride to the bike shop and Sainsburys today for an inner tube and some milk. A nice day so I took the Kingpin for a gentle pootle up the cycle track and through the ugliest housing estate in Oxfordshire. 






The cycle track, field of maize on the right. 





The Kingpin cockpit.






One of the wooden sculptures dotted along he track that are starting to look tatty now. 






Strange riding along here without seeing the cooling towers anymore.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2019)

Just short of 21 miles, mostly off road. Prestatyn golf course (NCN5) then through the village to the Prestatyn Dyserth path. On to Rhudlan then down the river path to Rhyl. Popped into Marsh Tracks for 3 laps (pump track), then stopped for a coffee at Harbour Hub Cafe, then hot footed it home to the caravan.

At least the pump track got the dog sheite off my Minions (tyres).


----------



## Old jon (23 Aug 2019)

Summer returned! Sunshine, blue sky and temperature over twenty. Pedal the fixed away for a ride around the flatter bits locally. Flatter bits my rump, the garthing reported over 1700 feet by the end of the ride. I will waste some time talking to them. Maybe.

The usual wander through Holbeck, followed by the well hidden delights of the ride through Hunslet and up to John o’ Gaunts. Part way along here it occurred to me that a shorter way would be passing the parish church, then I reminded myself there is no rush. Mostly downhill past the railway station at Woodlesford then turn left to cross the Aire and Calder canal, then the River Aire itself has to be crossed and the escape from the valley bottom. Uphill through Swillington earns a drop to the roundabout at Garforth. Third exit there, onto the A 63, follow the road up Garforth Cliff and through Peckfield Bar. Less than two miles to the next roundabout and turn right there, carry on to the B 1222 that takes me to Sherburn.



This road leads to Lotherton Gates, I can almost see my tyre tracks from the other times I have ridden this way. Some long views of fields before then, as the gates are reached there are trees for some welcome shade. Turn left then right and Lotherton Lane goes to Aberford. Some thoughtless parking on both sides of a very wide Main Street ( A 1 when I was younger ) had caused a traffic jam on the upslope here. Some drivers were not happy. I rode through and turned onto Cattle Lane for those wonderful ups and downs all the way to Barwick. This road was busier than average. Thought a bit and blamed the road closures for Leeds Festival. Or maybe Bank Holiday started early for some. Anyway, pass the maypole and the gradients ease for a while, then rise some more on the way out to Scholes. Which was rather quiet. Past the former railway station to the A 64 and turn left. The right turn a few yards later was easy this time.

Two lanes, Skeltons and Red Hall, take me to the A 58 where I turn left to cross the Ring Road and twiddle down that hill. Turn right, at the lights, and ride past that bit of Roundhay Park on the way to the Oakwood Clock. Down to the edge of town, the everlasting roadworks seem to be finishing now, aim for Crown Point Bridge to ride back across the River Aire. There is still a bit of Hunslet to negotiate before reaching the main road that takes me home, and I reached my front door after thirty four and a bit miles, complete with grin. A warm ride.

The garthing still does maps,


----------



## derrick (23 Aug 2019)

Nice solo ride this morning. A reccy for the Saturday club ride. The roads seemed really quiet for a Friday. Uneventful ride. But I ain't complaining. 50 miles at 17mph average.not much climbing. But I'll take that.

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/JBwPZECeoZ


----------



## Slow But Determined (23 Aug 2019)

Nothing of any note today, just a short local ride.

Highlight of the ride was coming back on the cycle path from Queensferry to Chester seeing the miles of queuing traffic on the A494 going down the coast for the weekend.

Only a couple of years ago I would have been sat in it on my commute back from Manchester (probably cursing all the holidaymakers!!)

Tonight I will go down the local and raise a glass or two to the freedom of a push bike and the freedom from the shackles of work!!


----------



## derrick (23 Aug 2019)

Bloody he'll a few of you guys must spend more time writing about your rides than actually riding time.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2019)

I got conned. 

The Fragrant MrsP said ‘ I need cake, let’s ride the hybrids up to the garden centre cafe and have tea and cake’ so, two miles up the hill and we have tea and cake, then, then she said, let’s pop into Asda, I need a couple of bits.’ ‘Hmmm’ says I ‘ok then’, so we ride to the edge of town to get the ‘bits’ but they haven’t got what she wants. ‘We’ll pop down to Sainsburys then, off we go to get the couple of ‘bits’. 

Bits turns out be a sixty quid shop, bags of sugar, bottles of pop, cheeses, fish, vinegar, fruit, heavy stuff, FFS! Good job I had a pannier with me, the bike was lop sided wobbling like a pissed Weeble on the way back. 

No time for photos either, she doesn’t like stopping to look at stuff, just a map. Another 10.71 miles today.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2019)

CarlP said:


> I got conned.
> 
> The Fragrant MrsP said ‘ I need cake, let’s ride the hybrids up to the garden centre cafe and have tea and cake’ so, two miles up the hill and we have tea and cake, then, then she said, let’s pop into Asda, I need a couple of bits.’ ‘Hmmm’ says I ‘ok then’, so we ride to the edge of town to get the ‘bits’ but they haven’t got what she wants. ‘We’ll pop down to Sainsburys then, off we go to get the couple of ‘bits’.
> 
> ...



A big shop on the Kingpin, or another bike... blooming heck no wonder you looked like you had too much pop !


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> A big shop on the Kingpin, or another bike... blooming heck no wonder you looked like you had too much pop !



No on the hybrid!


----------



## Donger (23 Aug 2019)

Only 22.5 miles today, but a great sunny day out in the Cotswolds with an old friend and former colleague. We started out in Northleach and headed out to Burford via Farmington, Sherborne, Windrush and Little Barrington, stopping off at the Fox at Little Barrington for a pint and a chat.
The pump house at Farmington (Built with money donated by the people of Farmington, Connecticut):




At Burford, we looped round via Great Barrington, before returning to the Fox for another bevvie, barely seven miles after the first one. (You have to keep up a semblance of being on a bike ride). Roughly half the ride was a straight re-trace of our outward journey, meaning we saw a few places twice.
I think this was either Taynton or Great Barrington on the way back ... though it may have been near Sherborne on the outward journey:




Selfie time, back near Farmington:




Both at the start and the end of the ride, we came across film crews doing location filming for one of my favourite programmes ..... "This Country". Here are a few shots for any fans of the show:




The main characters, Kerry and Kurtan in the bus shelter:




Outside Kerry's house:




Not something you stumble across every day.
A nice little bimble for me today, though I think Simon found it hard going in the sunshine and over rather lumpy terrain. Good to catch up with an old friend. Cycling is not all about racing about, nose-to-the-bars for me. By the way, if anyone local to the Cotswolds likes Status Quo, one line-up of the band will be rocking it at the Fox at Little Barrington on Saturday.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## jongooligan (23 Aug 2019)

Donger said:


> I think this was either Taynton or Great Barrington on the way back ... though it may have been near Sherborne on the outward journey:



Brilliant. Sums up the ride perfectly.


----------



## Donger (23 Aug 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Brilliant. Sums up the ride perfectly.


All so nice I forgot which was which! (plus two pub stops!).


----------



## iandg (23 Aug 2019)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2644163858

Just a short steady ride. The odd thing is that halfway through the ride I thought about an ex-work colleague (who I haven't spoken to for about 3 months) who is going through some sh1t with my previous employer. Got a message from that person this evening saying that they had been sacked - an(other) unfair dismissal. Seems the organisation remains the same.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2019)

After a day doing mostly tedious stuff, I needed to get out and take advantage of the lovely sunshine. So at half five in the afternoon, I head out in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Did a loop I haven't done in a while - it's an easy route to remember, because it's a left turn at every junction. 

So out via Downham Common and Black Bank. At the top of Black Bank, it's a left turn to join the A1101. Past Westmoor Drove and Red Cow and Bells Drove all the way to Golds Hill. A nice tailwind at this point, so even on the hybrid, I'm going along at a fair lick - well, for me anyways.

At Golds Hill, it's another left turn to join the B1411. I haven't been this way since May, I think, and goodness has the road surface really deteriorated. I really wouldn't want to be riding down there on the road bike. Actually, it's getting to the point where a hardtail would be the bike-of-choice... An excuse for N+1, perhaps... 

The left turn at Golds Hill brought me into cross-headwind, and I had that all the way along that stretch of the Hundred Foot. Had a bit of fun watching some peacocks in one of the gardens near the pumping station. From there, it's under the railway bridge at Primrose Hill en route to Pymoor. They've recently surface dressed that part, and the tar had melted in the sun. So that was quite entertaining, riding with gravel stuck to the tyres... 

Once in Pymoor proper, it's past the Recreation Ground, onwards to O Furlong, Dunkirk and homewards bound.

A lovely evening to be out, especially with the heat of the day mostly gone. But that stiffening breeze made it a bit of a slog on the way home. Never mind, I had a fantastic ride of around 14 miles.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 481257
> View attachment 481256
> View attachment 481255
> View attachment 481254
> ...



The Maxxis Minions you've got fitted are outstanding tyres. They are fab - talking trail centres and natural stuff and they grip like stink. They are fine on tarmac too, if a little draggy. Been very impressed with them, having had 'quick' Schwalbe Nobby Nics. The Minions grip far better, but aren't too slow.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> The Maxxis Minions you've got fitted are outstanding tyres. They are fab - talking trail centres and natural stuff and they grip like stink. They are fine on tarmac too, if a little draggy. Been very impressed with them, having has 'quick' Schwalbe Nobby Nics. The Minions grip far better, but aren't too slow.


Good to hear Maxxis are decent tyres 
According to the bike description they came with Schwalbe Rocket Ron’s
Noticed the 2020 model comes with Maxxis also
No complaints so far


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Good to hear Maxxis are decent tyres
> According to the bike description they came with Schwalbe Rocket Ron’s
> Noticed the 2020 model comes with Maxxis also
> No complaints so far



The Minions are amazing, but they need to be used hard. My rear is showing some wear, but it's been hammered. The grip is astounding on nasty stuff. I know you've not had chance yet, but they are predictable on tarmac too - I'm happy leaning them over on the black stuff.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2019)

Rocket Rons are fast XC tyres, quicker than Nobby Nics, but get muddy/nasty terrain, then a bit limited.


----------



## RoadRider400 (24 Aug 2019)

With one thing and another I had not been out for three weeks. Managed 36 miles today in a very leisurely 3 hours. Was out on the road before 6am, plenty of photo stops and a nice 10 minute stop for a snack overlooking a river and the sunrise.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Aug 2019)

I got out in the evening yesterday which was very pleasant. I went for my Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor route this time.

Heading out to Condover I had a brisk headwind to start with which was stronger than I'd expected. It didn't matter too much though as I change direction after the village and got a good boost from the wind instead all the way to Upton Magna.

There were a handful of other cyclists out this evening and I encountered a couple headed in my direction for a while. Didn't chat with them though.

At Atcham I thought I'd go through Attingham Park but got there just as the gates were being closed up for the evening so had to take the road route instead.

Between Upton Magna and Withington I put my front lights on as I was now riding out of the sun. I took a left in the village to add a bit of distance and expected to find the headwind again when the route turned southwards but it seemed to have died down now which suited me nicely.

Rear lights went on at Walcot as I'd be riding towards the sun again for a short stretch, and stayed on for the rest of the trip.

The roads were quite quiet by this time so no bother from the traffic on the way to Cressage apart from one driver who seemed reluctant to overtake near to Cressage Bridge. I was planning to pause for a photo anyway so I let them by.

At Cound Moor I thought I had a problem with my speedometer - I didn't, I _was _just that slow. It's an odd bit of road this. It looks dead flat but going in this direction it's hard to maintain any decent speed.

I had a tractor follow me through Acton Burnell. I was willing to let it by but every time I went slow so did they, meaning that they weren't close enough to do an overtake until after the village where I pulled into a gateway.

From Longnor it was getting properly dark and as I went along the lane to Ryton I realised that my lights were aimed a bit high. I'm sure I set them properly not that long ago - must have got knocked.

The A49 was busier than I'd have expected for the time of the evening. Lots of people heading out to the pub I suppose.

34.9 miles at 15.3 mph average. Enjoyed that.





Looking towards the Stretton hills early in the ride.





The River Tern at Walcot.





The Wrekin in the evening glow.





The Wrekin and the Severn from Cressage Bridge





There goes the sun.


----------



## Aravis (24 Aug 2019)

A great many favourites on yesterday's ride. As usual, I was far too tired to create a coherent account on the day itself. Map and profile below:










I wish the surface of the old railway line between Symonds Yat East and Monmouth could be better, but I'm glad it's there, and the tarmac is so blissful when it finally reappears. It seemed like a very long time since I'd ridden down river from Monmouth; the surface seemed much improved, at least as far as Bigsweir bridge where it's as horrible as ever as far as Llandogo. Not wishing to get in everyone's way in the uphill temporary traffic light sections beyond Tintern, I headed up the long climb to Devauden, which is a much better option really, a satisfying taste of rural Wales. Then there's the exhilarating brake-free descent through Itton Common to Chepstow and the Severn Bridge, which I've ridden over literally thousands of times but never loses its magic.

The sun finally came fully out and the temperature rose abruptly. There's plenty of scope for meandering in the lanes to the west of the main A38, including the diversion through Shepperdine which I'd never explored before. I was wilting somewhat in the heat, and approaching Gloucester it was the just the time when the lanes around Saul and Longney start to swarm with afternoon and evening riders. One seemed very surprised to see someone who was actually slower than him, and rode past with an air of disbelief.

A little diversion entering Gloucester to visit an unusual pillar box. Photo in the appropriate thread. Final mileage was 113.6 miles at an average speed of 12.1 mph. I'd hoped that Strava's flattering "moving time" would come to my aid, but it seems I was only stopped for 8 minutes, so not much help there.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2019)

My usual 17 mile bimble this morning. Vert hot here but at least the roads were ok. Not as much traffic as I was expecting considering it is a bank holiday.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

Mmmm... I used to go on brownie and guide camps in the St Briavels / Llandogo area back in the early / mid 80s... Mentioning that brings back a few memories @Aravis


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2019)

Out the door at 6.45 for some early miles before a meet up at Market Bosworth at 0900. Took the long route around Charnwood Forest and up the Soar valley for some 20 miles before making it back to my village  to head to Market Bosworth .Took the normal route to Bosworth through Desford that was holding a scarecrow weekend some very good ones . Made the meeting point early with 30 miles in the bag soon @Supersuperleeds rolled up with only 16 miles done I've out distanced him  .We waited till 0900 and rolled out as a pair . I decided on the less hilly of the 2 routes . Into Upton and noise from @Supersuperleeds bike has us stopped . A broken spoke was found and secured by wrapping in around another spoke . On we go and the quiet lanes and ping another spokes goes this one was directly opposite the other one . Decision was to cut the route short and head home carefully the wheel just slightly out of true but ridable .Back to Bosworth retraced my early route home through Desford . Over the level crossing which @Supersuperleeds walked over just in case on to Kirby Muxloe were we parted company with @Supersuperleeds 6 miles from home . My original target was a ride over my Eddington number of 72 . So 50 miles in 10 miles from home ,back to my village and back out to Swithland and Mountsorrel and home .74 miles done in lovely conditions and just a paltry 52 miles for @Supersuperleeds  but he was on a broken bike 
A couple of scarecrows





Sir Bradley




The best display we saw


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2019)

A trip out on the road bike today, to the bank in Didcot, then to mooch about the Rides on Air bike shop in Wallingford, I was going to have a coffee there, but they’ve moved to another premises and no longer sell coffee. So on to Goring where I had some lunch and a cuppa, then back via Moulsford, and Cholsey for a Magnum. No time for photos today. 27.5 miles.






Edit. It’s a lovely day today, smashing weather.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Aug 2019)

Fabulous weather and a cracking ride out in the Yorkshire Dales 26.5 miles with an average of 13.8 mph.


----------



## gavroche (24 Aug 2019)

22.5 miles to go and see the Air Show in Rhyl this afternoon. I only stayed to watch the Lancaster bomber , Spitfire and Hurricane, then went back home as I couldn't be bother to wait 2 hours to see the European Jet fighter display.
Apologies for the poor qualities of the photos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Aug 2019)

Today I had a long ride in mind. That idea didn't work when I slept late so I toyed with the idea of something shorter but couldn't decide and the time was going on - I hate it when my motivation goes walkies.

An idea occurred though and I persuaded my brother out for his first ride in probably a couple of months. His choice was to do my Acton Burnell route which isn't too long, so we got ready and went for that.

I decided to use the Kingpin today for what is its longest outing since purchasing it. We set out over Lyth Hill (my idea as I thought the main road might be busy -it wasn't too bad as it turns out) then dropped down to Condover.

Doug had lost a lot more fitness than I'd expected so we took it at a pretty leisurely pace and had plenty of stops. It wasn't helped by having another brisk headwind all the way through Acton Burnell to Longnor and with it being the warmest day so far this month.

Eventually we found the tailwind and got along at a really good pace through Ryton and Condover. At points I didn't have a high enough gear to keep up with Doug. We chose to head back the main road way (a lot flatter and slightly shorter) which was just as well as Doug had reached his limit for today.

The Kingpin was great to ride; reasonably quick, coped with the hills, handles nicely and smooths out the rough roads really well. Chuffed with that.

Doug's speedometer shows we did 17.8 miles at 11.8 mph average.





Up at Lyth Hill





Drink stop near Pitchford.





Another stop near Longnor.





A nice summery view to the hills from Great Ryton.


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 481553
> View attachment 481554
> View attachment 481555
> View attachment 481556
> ...




For those who would like to know,this is Middleham near Leyburn.


----------



## Globalti (24 Aug 2019)

I bonked!

Wanted to ride the road that heads NE from Malham Tarn over to Littondale, recommended by a cycling buddy. So I drove to Settle then rode round through Paythorne to Otterburn, taking it at pootle pace so as to conserve strength for the big climb up the west side of Malham Cove. Stopped in Otterburn to chat with somebody and along the road came the guys and a gal from Green Jersey cycling club in Clitheroe, who I know. "Jump on!" they shouted so I did, which meant going up from pootle pace to fastish pace. Reached the cafe in Airton and sat down with them for coffee and a flapjack. Left them there and headed up through Malham, avoiding the show traffic and up the climb. Well my flippin' legs felt terrible and I had to stop twice to rest. Reached the crossroads at the top and realised I was bonking, I felt weak and dizzy and breathless.

Then I remembered that I had only had a bowl of horse bran at 5.30, I had no carbs or electrolytes in my bottle and no energy bars. Cadged a gel off a friendly cyclist and carried on, whooping with joy at the smooth hot-rolled tarmac swooping up and down and round corners that I had come to ride. Got to the pub in Arncliffe and had a pint and a sandwich, after which my legs began to improve steadily for the ride back over to Settle.

So 39.6 miles and 2950 feet of climb and a lesson learned about taking seriously proper breakfasts and drinking bottle contents. It's not that I don't know, I just took the whole trip too casually.


----------



## Jon George (24 Aug 2019)

Out on a ride this morning, I dropped into St Martin's church in Tuddenham to pay my respects to the cartoonist Giles. I had this weird feeling I was being watched ...


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Aug 2019)

I was up before sunrise today and i am so glad i went out. Nothing massive in mileage,just over 15 miles along the Guided Busway to join the NCN55 Worsley and then onto the Bridgewater Way along the canal back past my house at Astley and on to Leigh and rejoining the other end of the busway back home. Along the canal i saw two Kingfishers and a Heron plus i bumped into my friend ( not literally ! ) who trained me for my Forest School qualification who was walking her lovely Springer Spaniels which if i was in the market for a dog,that would be the breed of choice.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2019)

@Rickshaw Phil , nice to see another Kingpin on this thread, I was starting to feel lonely.


----------



## Globalti (25 Aug 2019)

@skudupnorth your third photo above is remarkable. What is causing the blue light right of centre? It's a photo of jewel colours only possible with a digital camera.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Aug 2019)

Yesterday I left Cambridge at 5.30am and drove to my brothers house on the Wirral. We set out for a ride at 9.15.

Out across Burton marsh




Then in to Deeside, Connahs Quay etc...




Then out into green and pleasant Wales. The roads were busy due to sunny bank holiday weather, and there were a few shouty pricks in cars.












We climbed up to the Ponderosa cafe. A million motor bikes were there.
















A meandering route back gave us 67 miles. My longest ride in ages.








https://www.strava.com/activities/2647047195#kudos


----------



## skudupnorth (25 Aug 2019)

Globalti said:


> @skudupnorth your third photo above is remarkable. What is causing the blue light right of centre? It's a photo of jewel colours only possible with a digital camera.


It is taken on my little Nikon digital compact. It must be how it picked up the shadow area near the canal crane as there is no natural or false lighting there. Well spotted, a different set of eyes always picks something different in a photo


----------



## Jon George (25 Aug 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> The roads were busy due to sunny bank holiday weather, and there were a few shouty pricks in cars.



It's been a long time since an unexpected swear word has had me laughing so much!


----------



## lazybloke (25 Aug 2019)

A pre-sunrise ride a couple of days ago, in beautiful morning light. 

Port Isaac to Wadebridge, with mysterious mist hanging over the Camel Estuary. Onto the Camel Trail towards Bodmin until the bad surface got tiring, then reversed direction and took the better path down to Padstow. First ferry of the day over to Rock, and found John Betjeman's resting place at St Enodoc church (wheeled my bike carefully across the adjacent golf fairway but still left tyre marks, oops). Back to Port Isaac and grabbed a bowl of my son's Frosties for breakfast.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2019)

What difference in the weather this week, last Sunday pissing down, today hot sun and bright blue skies. 

Another bike ride to meet the Fragrant MrsP for breakfast after her lake swim, but this time I met her at the lake and a most marvellous breakfast at the Wet n Wild cafe at Berinsfield lake. Just over 21 miles out and back. 





A couple of thatched cottages at Long Wittenham. 






The Barley Mow pub along side the Thames at Clifton Hampden, famously mentioned in Jerome K Jerome’s Book Three Men in a Boat. 






Clifton Hamden bridge. 






Berinsfield Lake, somewhere in there the Fragrant MrsP is having a swim. 





Just out and back today.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Aug 2019)

A night in the Mold Ale House drinking lovely beer meant I had a lay in this morning at my sisters house.

Eventually I got into gear for a short ride from Mold, near to Moel Fammau and Cilcain and back in an elongated loop.

It was fairly hilly!

The Ford was dry
















10 sunny miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2649583337


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Aug 2019)

Back from a 17 mile bimble. Lots of traffic on the roads of course. A few walkers, 1 cyclist who looked remarkably like @Donger and a visit from the P fairy. I have slime in my tyres so all I had to do was put some Co2 into the tyre. I was very wary of using it because it is so powerful, but managed to get enough in to get me the last 5 miles home. Very hot and humid it was but there was a nice breeze in certain areas that was much appreciated.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Aug 2019)

Saturday's ride. It was hot and sunny so to avoid any temptation to take short cuts or do a shorter route I did the waymarked 4 Abbeys Cycle route. I'd never done it anti-clockwise before. Going this way it's 25 miles before the first Abbey, at Jedburgh. 






This is followed by the hilliest part of the route, which has a bonus ruined castle at Cessford. 






Looking in the other direction all looks rural and peaceful.....






But the noise, heat and dust of every tractor and combine harvester in the borders made it less so. 
The next Abbey is Kelso.





There isn't much left of Kelso Abbey. Like all the Border Abbeys it was burnt by the English in the 'rough wooing' of 1544. 






The heat and dust were getting to me, I bought some more juice and an ice cream but they didn't help much. At least I was now on the home leg. 

Dryburgh Abbey is set amongst wooded parkland and isn't visible from the entrance. This is the 4 abbeys information board outside. 






And finally Melrose Abbey. This is visible from outside but it's behind that tree and I was too knackered and too close to home to bother with a better pic. 






The pre-dinner aftermath. (Duck breasts cooked in the chimnea with potatoes, beans and courgettes from the garden).  






The map -






63.5 miles @ 13.9 mph. 1256m upness.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Aug 2019)

Did my usual ride Stevenage - Hitchin for breakfast today. I went out via Todds Green, where currently there's roadworks to dodge, then past St Ibbs into Gosmore. Climbed up to Preston then the long hill down to Charlton and into Hitchin for Hatters Cafe. Bacon levels replenished, I then came back through St Ipployts for about 20 very hot miles.

I never actually did a write-up of my Side-to-Side Ride, from Carlisle to Newcastle. This was at the start of August.
Train from Stevenage - Leeds, then up the Settle-Carlisle line to, erm, Carlisle. At this point, I picked up the Sustrans route and headed off to Newcastle, where I'd get a train home,

Salient Points.
I'd forgotten my map, so I was entirely reliant on the Sustrans signs. This was a Bad Thing.
I saw on the news the night before I left, that the Settle Carlisle line was blocked by a landslip. Since this could involve different trains with bike policies, replacement busses and general unknowns, I opted to take the Brompton. Not a Good Thing either.

Well. It was chuffing hilly. Sustrans delights in taking you round five sides of a hexagon rather than use a direct road - at one point, I'd ridden for an hour and ended up on the same road I'd been on, and one mile further away from Carlisle. The final straw was being taken up about a mile of a one in seven hill. In short the whole trip was frustrating and far harder then it should have been. Newcastle was pretty good though, and the Settle - Carlisle line was very scenic. But next time, I'm going to Belgium.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2019)

@Mo1959 where's your ride report?


----------



## Mike_P (25 Aug 2019)

Headed out on Saturday afternoon on the Defy having the previous evening fixed a puncture that it had developed whilst sat unused for a week and half – presume it was a slow one picked up whilst taking a short cut through the Country Park on the end of its last outing. While fixing the puncture the upturned bike fell over…

Ostensibly it was to be a short ride given the temperature but I ended up doing 60km. Up to Ripley where not using the by-pass was a mistake as a Food & Drink Fair had attracted more cars that the village car park and its overflow field could cope with so it was slow progress. Then the normal brief rejoining of the A61 northwards to the first turning right.




The intention was the normal loop round through Staveley and Arkendale but after Scotton I decided to up the mileage by going to Farnham by Scriven; the latter gives an impression of a village on its approach




but has been infilled significantly since, at a guess, the 1960s and appears as a continuous part of the suburbs of Knaresborough. On the climb out of Farnham I noticed most of the lower gears were slipping so forced to drop into the lowest, which at least did not slip, but had a noticeable clicking noise. Made a further variation to the route by going via Copgrove to Staveley, where I spotted a sheltered bench in front of The Royal Oak and next to a board describing The Staveley Circle walk, and more usefully a litter bin.




Whilst taking a snack a local bus ambled pass, empty bar the driver, on its tortuous route trying to serve as many villages as possible without, as a result, providing an attractive journey time to any of the main settlements. Decided that although it was warm the breeze was pleasant and the sun being that bit lower was less intense to a few weeks back to extend the ride somewhat through Minskip and Roecliffe on towards Bishop Monkton in a pretty low relatively flat landscape; the road obviously being a joining together of various farm tracks the way it turns sharply at farm accesses




Turned south at Bishop Monkton and the light wind showed its impact as a procession of then best times occurred, for once not battling a westerly or south-westerly. In Burton Leonard the County Highway department had finally realised the UCI Championships were approaching and had made a start on a much needed resurfacing – wish they had done more as it was really rough beyond the bit they had done.




Back to Copgrove and almost Staveley passing en route the local bus again now with two people on board, the driver and another driver stood next to him, before turning to Knaresborough and up the wall of the Beryl Burton Cycleway with more clicking noises. Back home it seemed that the rear derailleur mount must have got bent so, to avoid having to take the derailleur off, the less than subtle approach of whacking the back of it a few time with a hammer, with the chain stay held down on a block of wood did the trick and the clicking of a spoke hitting the derailleur stopped and the gears changed correctly. 37.45 miles 1676ft climbed Avg 13.8 mph.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @Mo1959 where's your ride report?


Can't sit down to write it! Lol. Don't know how you knock centuries out the way you do. I am just happy to say I have now done one...........possibly never to be repeated!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2019)

Today's ride was to the end of the alphabet ie Zouch in Leicestershire .Big sister was taking mum for breakfast at a garden centre in Keyworth so meeting was arranged for 1100 . Out the door at 0915 and it was already hot . Anstey ,Rothley ,Mountsorrel into Barrow and onto the drag up Paudy lane took it easier this week until 1\3 of the way up a female ride past me and competitive me came out to play closed the gap and drafted for a while then being the gentleman  took a turn on the front . We swapped places a few times as the hammer went down . For the 2nd week running my average speed went up on a 4 Mile uphill section . Thankfully at the top I went left and my compatriot went right . I genuinely think she could have dropped me at anytime  but it was good fun putting in an effort . Wymeswold ,Wysall and Keyworth found the garden centre and a very relaxed stop ,mini breakfast consumed . It's was noticely warmer when getting back on the bike . East Leake ,Sutton Bonnington and finally the end of the alphabet for the ABC thread





Rolling terrain back home via Long Whatton ,Diesworth ,Shepshed then the enevitable headwind along Charley road . Through Newtown Linford which was mega busy as Bradgate park is always busy on a sunny day . Home 53 miles done and another challenge ticked off


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Can't sit down to write it! Lol. Don't know how you knock centuries out the way you do. I am just happy to say I have now done one...........possibly never to be repeated!



First one is always the hardest, really chuffed for you.


----------



## Donger (25 Aug 2019)

Realised with a shock last night that today would be my last chance to get a qualifying ride in for the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge for August. Having kept it going for the previous 55 months, I wasn't about to miss out, so I got out early to put in over 12 of what @Cranky Knee Girl would describe as "unethically flat" miles before the start of the club ride, and then tagged on a handful of extra miles after the finish. I'm not at my best in hot, sunny weather, and really started to wilt at about the 50 mile mark. By then we'd done a long climb up the Slad Valley and a short but brutal climb over Painswick Golf Club on our way to the coffee stop at the Rococo Gardens. Came across a couple of friends along the way .... one at the beginning, who was out with the Kingsway Runners, and another who came and joined me at my 60 mile mark while I was sat on the grass down by the Severn at Stonebench gulping down the last of my hot orange squash.

Not a day for photos .... more of a slog really. Glad to have got a 63.6 miler (102.4km) in though, and I'm now suitably (erm) re-hydrated, shall we say. (Found plenty of cold beer in the fridge).









Mission accomplished . (And no, @welsh dragon, that wasn't me. I don't claim to be omnipresent. He must have been a good looking fella).
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Basil.B (25 Aug 2019)

Too hot for me managed 43 miles, Great Tew and back.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Aug 2019)

Club ride today in the Cambridgeshire/Suffolk heat.

Nice 100k after a re-route from the planned one thanks to the Chairman.

One puncture and a cleat issue(not for me) was the only issue and a refreshing Fentiman's Cola with an Espresso and a slice of Morroccan Snake Cake to help fuel pt 2 of the ride.

Only a couple of pics;

The motley crue;







Best bikes out today;


----------



## Mike_P (25 Aug 2019)

Out on the Defy mid morning once I had given up on Strava on my phone – insisted location was not active when it was. Attire did include as normal black bibs, the reason for stating that will become obvious later. Avoiding the puncture territory of the Country Park so no climb of Cornwall Road, and back streets used rather than the climb of Ripon Road as it was pretty busy. It quickly became apparent the fix of the rear derailleur had not worked – presumably the bend in the hanger had re-sprung it back out of alignment after it seemed fixed  Then across to the normal route down to Pannal, cutting across to Burn Bridge and up Brackenthwaite Lane, onto Bricscoe Rigg and pass the flying club to Almscliffe Crag.




Instead of direct to Huby went via North Rigton and brief dash on the A658. At Huby I managed to get the phone working; seemed to be the battery saver that was the problem but why today and not beforeEast to Dunkeswick; the original plan had been to try yet another way up the hillside instead of going through Kirkby Overblow but with the gear issue I decided on the latter – it was interesting spinning up the hill north out of the village in “granny gear”. Not fancying anymore granny gearing if it could be avoided I stayed on the bypass as the gradients were comfortably manageable on the higher gears and a nice fast downhill section to the rear of Rudding Park.




Nearly tumbled at the junction with the Wetherby Road as having unclipped my right foot to stop at the last moment it accidentally clipped back in; a front wheel juggle followed. Turned off to Calcutt and then rat-ran – a van passed with a shout of Sexy Bum Sticking to a regimented swig of a water at least every 20 minutes and a snack every hour; the 2 hours approached as I passed alongside the Stray so bench acquired. Think I may have broke some bye-law by cycling to and from it




Thereafter a ride using the A59 or parallel roads, until jumping onto the parallel cycle track as the false flat started to noticeably hamper speed. Called the LBS once home but they could not look at the bike until 16 September so a quick rethink and ordered a new derailleur hanger, along with an inner tube to get free postage


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Aug 2019)

Another fabulous ride in the Yorkshire Dales, far too much wine the night before so a very gentle spin out. 27 miles with an average of 13.1 mph.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Aug 2019)

Yesterday's ride
The club were heading where I had been recently sofancied doing my own thing


Headed out through Windsor Great Park and up Drift Road eventually passing through Twyford, then up to Henley. Stopped for a coffee and a bit at the pleasant cafe by the river.

ThenThrough to Marlow, down to Cookham and Maidenhead. Temperatures had risen a liot, so had an ice cream at Boulter's lock.

Then after short section on A4, down through the small roads through Dorney Common and Eton Wick, at Eton cutting through to Datechet and home

54.3 miles @ 16.0 mph
1191 feet climbed

Stopping at traffic lights in the latter part, the heat was pretty fierce.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2649974923


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Aug 2019)

A 15 mile today just to test my tyre after a vist from the P fairy yesterday. 

Started.off quite cool but soon warmed up to the point where it was dam hot again. Tyre is back to normal now.


----------



## jongooligan (26 Aug 2019)

A tandem ride to the seaside for an ice cream today.

Dropped down through an earily quiet Chester le Street to get onto the C2C path at North Lodge. 
it's an easy ride down to Sunderland from there in sweltering sunshine.





Northern Spire bridge at Sunderland.

We weaved through the walkers and other cyclist when the traffic got busier as we approached the sea. Every seat at every caff on the marina was taken so we carried on to Roker beach where we found a seat on the prom.

Two 99's with monkey's blood for me and Mrs. jg were just the job.





Orbit Velocity waiting for us to finish our ice creams.

The ride back was pretty much the same as the ride there except we were facing the other way.

30 easy miles


----------



## C R (26 Aug 2019)

Not much planned for today, so took the opportunity for another ride.

It was supposed to be fresh early in the morning, so out on the road at 6:30. There was a lot of gloom about, but a nice sunrise nonetheless.





You can just see on the left the new pedestrian/cycle bridge over the Worcester southern link road. Once it is open I won't have to deal with rat runners in a hurry in Norton Road on my commute.

Through town, catching every single light in red, and then towards Droitwich by the lanes along the canal. I don't know why, but was struggling to get into a consistent rhythm. I guess the steep up and downs don't help, but it felt harder than usual.

Past Droitwich and on to Hanbury, I finally got onto a good pace, and the progress was faster. Stopped for a drink by the locks at Hanbury Wharf, looking nice, but still a bit gloomy.






Past Hanbury was a right for Bradley Green, then Inkberrow, over the A442 towards Bishampton via the Lenches, and then head for Throckmorton.

Stopped for a snack half way between Bishampton and Throckmorton, partly prompted by a strange noise, which turned out to be sticky tar on the road surface.






Once I satisfied myself there was nothing wrong with the bike, had a drink and a nut bar, and then back on the road for the final stretch. Past the airfield, then across the A44 past Pinvin, right over the ford for Drakes Broughton and then towards Wadborough. I struggled a bit up the short ramp to Wadborough, but then recovered and was a quick ride through Littleworth and down past Norton church for home.





38.3 miles, at 14.5mph. fun ride with not much climbing, fun, but harder than expected.


----------



## Goldy (26 Aug 2019)

just a short ride this morning but I still managed to find some mud to fall in


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Aug 2019)

That was something a bit different. A Pokémon night hunt by bike with my 9 year old daughter. Last bit of action before her first bivouac. No graveyards by request. Beautiful starry night but by 05:00 the fog came in thick. Thick enough for us to get dripped on by the trees we were sleeping under. Torture.  Absolute torture.

And a bit of help from @ianrauk


----------



## Old jon (26 Aug 2019)

A bright sunny Bank Holiday morning. Almost incredible. Also bordering on unbelievable is the way the cricket yesterday chose my route today. Yup, if the Test Match had not finished, Headingley would have been very busy indeed and I would have ridden a different way. Mind, with Roundhay Road closed for Carnival and Bramham submerged in Festival my choice of rides was limited anyway.

The towpath was quiet and except for my labouring lungs the drag up Cardigan Road and onwards to the Ring Road was also peaceful. Bear left onto Otley Old Road for a bit more climbing up to the water tower at Cookridge. The road then drops past a golf club and the Old Leodiensian’s, one or the other often has a car and driver attempting to escape the grounds . . . Further on, take the left turn to ride up past the airport. This road crosses the Bradford to Harrogate Road, turn right for Pool, and the ride down the bank. Once in the village, remember to ride straight on and cross the River Wharfe. No intention of travelling far towards Harrogate, take the left turn towards Leathley and then left again at Leathley Bridge. And there is the hill in front. This seems to be the steep side of the hill, I rode it the other way a couple of weeks back, but anyway.



Out of Otley up the Leeds Road, passed by half a dozen faster riders. There are welcome patches of shade most of the way up, the two final bends are in a bit of a cutting, where the sun rarely shines. The downhill ride through Bramhope, to the roundabout and turn left there, it feels mostly up to Arthington Road. Downhill past Golden Acre Park then bumpy road through Adel and back to the A 660. It is downhill to back Headingley from here, turn right onto North Lane and continue to Kirkstall. But this time not to the towpath. I thought it might have been busier than normal. So, Kirkstall Road towards Leeds’ centre. Very quiet, which made it easier to find my way around the ‘infrastructure’. There is scope for confusion, and a lack of uniform treatment of important bits. Very glad I do not have to ride it, except by very occasional choice.

Before the town centre is reached, turn right twice to reach Aire Street and ride along there to Globe Road. This leads nicely to Water Lane. The only road I have seen with wings, there are three to ride under before reaching the end of Great Wilson Street. Pedal along this for a bit, a right turn to go up Leathley Road, not the Leathley north of Pool, and there is only a short distance left to reach home. Thirty two and a half miles, 1988 feet of up, really enjoyable ride again, gave me a lot to smile about.

Edited, 'turn right for Pool'

Road knitting, almost.


----------



## Jon George (26 Aug 2019)

Out for a spin past where the Ed Sheeran gigs have been happening. Everyone going to tonight's event seemed happy - a patrol person even moved aside a cone so I could cycle the closed road. 

Followed this by about a 10 mile pootle west of Ipswich. (I don't know what the increase in pothole-related accidents has been in recent years, but I'm finding I'm having to slow down on roads that I know, let alone the ones I haven't travelled for some time.)

This near Jimmy's Farm. (My wife likes pylons. I like railway tracks.)


----------



## Mike_P (26 Aug 2019)

The plan for today given the poorly road bike was to take the ebiked hybrid up some more Washburn Valley hills that have either defeated me on the road bike or simply avoided altogether. That was until I looked at the outside thermometer – how hot already! Figured that one water bottle would not be enough – the second water bottle holder being occupied by a tool kit bottle, so quick change of plans to another shopping trip, Then decided a potentially heavy rucksack was going to be pretty unpleasant on the back in this heat for any distance so pannier clipped onto the pannier rack – conveniently I had put a new one on ebiked hybrid the other week as the original in danger of collapsing under the weight of the battery, and the new one has a mid bar on each side ostensibly to give it more strength but ideal for the now somewhat elderly Lidl panniers to clip onto. Carefully negotiated the now week and half old broken glass on the cycletrack pass the Hydro (swimming pool) and up Knapping Hill

Down to The Gardener's Arms on Bilton Lane and up the climb beyond

A clear run down the wall of the Beryl Burton cycleway towards Knaresborough

Went along the Nidd Gorge, Waterside and Abbey Road which was slightly more awkward than normal as my “Lifeline” bell has seemingly come to the end of its life – it worked when I tested it but not when I needed it. Into Lidl where the cycling stuff was as advertised and nothing more, like a bell; the lights seemed to have sold reasonably well and there was a solitary track pump left but it looked like the full length gloves could well be a candidate for a reduced price in the coming weeks. So Halfords was now added as a place to visit – headed towards Knaresborough town centre on the A59 but standing traffic lead to a retreat to Waterside, going down Brewerton Street and Castle Ings Road

Back on the A59 and £5.40 spent in Halfords (BC Discount) on a proper metal bell with a metal lever, either side of a conversation with another ebike owner. Thereafter followed yesterdays route to the Stray and then to Harrogate Town Centre where use was made of a set of bike stands nicely in the shade of the Theatre building, just round the corner from M&S. Avoided the broken glass on the way home by going through the car park instead. 14.5 miles with the ebike whirling its way up 968ft.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Aug 2019)

I touched down early in Keyworth for a ride with my brother and sister in law this morning.

Belvoir Castle was the destination. We only saw one Red Kite along the way.
I forgot to press start on my garmin.


















40ish miles all told

https://www.strava.com/activities/2652980085


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> I touched down early in Keyworth for a ride with my brother and sister in law this morning.
> 
> Belvoir Castle was the destination. We only saw one Red Kite along the way.
> I forgot to press start on my garmin.
> ...


I cycled through Keyworth yesterday . Did look out for but a day early , some lovely lanes in the vale


----------



## iancity (26 Aug 2019)

Seems like everyone has been out enjoying the sun :-)

My contribution...struggled with cramp for the last 15 miles tho :-(

Its up the Northumberland coast btw, as the Strava map doesn't show it below


----------



## geocycle (26 Aug 2019)

Lovely day so out to the Dales. First shot is looking north toward Lonsdale. Then rode past Penyghent, headed up hill from Stainforth toward Malham but descended to Halton Gill in Littondale. In all the years of riding up here this was a new road and a new dale. Back via Threshfield, Airton and Settle. Wonderful.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2019)

Jon George said:


> Out for a spin past where the Ed Sheeran gigs have been happening.


I deliberately avoided that side of Ipswich precisely for that reason and headed north, keeping to the east of Ipswich.

Having been woken early this morning by the bin men doing their thing, I was our of the house by 10am hoping to avoid the worst of the day's heat. I headed roughly straight up (with a few diversions) through Kirton, Newbourne and Waldingfield, then a slight left and right up Beacon Hill and the regular run through Little Bealings to Hasketon and resuming the northerly run through Bredfield and Dallinghoo






Then it was time to head west through Clopton and Otley to Ashbocking before turning south for the run home through Witnesham, Westerfield (where the police were still clearing up from a two vehicle crash earlier in the day), then Rushmere, Bucklesham and back into Kirton and home.
Thanks to the lack of wind and the open countryside it was blisteringly hot, even at that time of the day and I'm glad I took two x 600ml bottles, rather than my usual one x 750ml - I needed both of them!






https://www.strava.com/activities/2652818697
Then in the late afternoon I took the Pickenflick flatbar out for a slow 10 mile loop around Felixstowe and along the seafront - even at 4pm the place was absoltely jammed solid. Not a place to be had at any of the cafes or bars with outside seating, queues at all the ice cream vendors and cars parked wherever there was a space. I was going to stop for a picture for the "your bike in front of some water" thread on the seafront, but you could hardly see the North Sea as there were so many people in it!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Aug 2019)

Hello all!
Congrats to @Mo1959 on your first 100 miler 
I haven't been posting on this thread for ages, not because I haven't been riding, but the rides have been quite mundane, nothing to write on CC about.
Until today, when I decided to join the cycling hub's Bike for Good West ride of the seven lochs loop.
Me and another of the Glasgow Belles on Bikes leader both had tried before to ride this loop, getting lost each time.
Well, after today's 30 meandering miles, only the seagulls (loch gulls??) know where I've been! 

the hub, starting point of the ride.

one of the few signs to the route.
The group consisted in 13 plus 4 ride leaders, only me I had a Garmin, so, yes, we took a few wrong turns 
First we had to negotiate tortuous glass strewn inner city cycle paths to climb a steep short hill up to the canal for the start of the official lochs route, then we had to cross several of Glasgow's rundown north side housing estates, eventually we got to the first loch, Hogganfield ... and then ... the fun starts in earnest  

A picture of Hogganfield, a couple of pictures of swans, a picture of the last loch, Drumpellier, were the only scenic part of the ride, unless you are a rare avian species. that appreciates long, wet grass.





The group at Hogganfield above, Drumpellier country park below.









Were was I? Ah, the fun part begins at the first loch ...
Just as well we were joined by a local wildlife officer, to show us the way.
The path to the next loch turned into a gravel trail, sharp uphills, muddy downhills, rocks, tree roots, you name it, it was there.
Dogs, lots of them, nettles, plenty, gates, branches of the trail with no direction signs.
One of the group fell off.
Loch number two we could not see, it's hidden from the route, loch number three was this:




The building old, disused building in the background used to be a mental health hospital.
To cut a long story short, we got trough another couple of these nature reserves, linked by hilly, busy roads.
Another of the group fell off, her front quick release had come undone due to the bumpy trails.
In conclusion, local peeps, if you had a fancy of finding the seven lochs, don't unless you are a keen mountain biker.
According to the map, we should have passed eight lochs, but we only saw four.
Map - there's a bit missing because I peeled off before we got back to the start:




Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/2653881180






Mega kudos to one rider on a Pashley with a basket, another on a hire Next Bike, and to the leader, he broke a spoke in the bargain!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Aug 2019)

My rides have been nothing special of late either. I'm enjoying cycling to different football grounds on Saturdays (but why is it so difficult to find out if stadiums have facilities for locking up bikes?). 

Being a fair weather cyclist, I love getting out into the hills on the ebike, going up climbs I wouldn't manage on my Tricross. These are the types of road I particularly enjoy, away from white van man and boy racers -


----------



## Fiona R (27 Aug 2019)

Donger said:


> Realised with a shock last night that today would be my last chance to get a qualifying ride in for the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge for August. Having kept it going for the previous 55 months, I wasn't about to miss out, so I got out early to put in over 12 of what @Cranky Knee Girl would describe as "unethically flat" miles before the start of the club ride, and then tagged on a handful of extra miles after the finish. I'm not at my best in hot, sunny weather, and really started to wilt at about the 50 mile mark. By then we'd done a long climb up the Slad Valley and a short but brutal climb over Painswick Golf Club on our way to the coffee stop at the Rococo Gardens. Came across a couple of friends along the way .... one at the beginning, who was out with the Kingsway Runners, and another who came and joined me at my 60 mile mark while I was sat on the grass down by the Severn at Stonebench gulping down the last of my hot orange squash.
> 
> Not a day for photos .... more of a slog really. Glad to have got a 63.6 miler (102.4km) in though, and I'm now suitably (erm) re-hydrated, shall we say. (Found plenty of cold beer in the fridge).
> 
> ...


 it were a bit hot this weekend, we came up your way round our old haunts after going out to Salisbury Plain, up to Cirencester and across to Nailsworth). The whole 3 day ride was standard lumpy, and we had luggage, but after the steep pulls out of Nailsworth we were very glad of the un ethically flat bit back to Bristol via Berkeley, but managed to route an unknown nasty pull back into Bristol, not the normal way up to Blaise. Just pleased to have survived 325km of heat (over 3 and a bit days) go all of us sweating it out this weekend!


----------



## gbb (27 Aug 2019)

My first ride in just over 4 weeks 
2 weeks holidays, a week I'll and a week busy....but late this afternoon, a 15 miler on the roadbike no big deal, just nice to be out there.
I was going later when my wifes TV was on. Just as well I didn't, arrived home, cleared the shed, had a little potter round d....and the thunder and lightning hit Pboro, just as I WOULD have been out there.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Aug 2019)

Back to work after the bank holiday with my usual 6.7 mile commute and a 16.2 av mph.
Another fabulous warm day in North Yorkshire so an extended home commute of 28.1 miles with an average of 15.5 mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Aug 2019)

Sunday's Ride

Wild Wales Challenge 2019
My old pal, John B, and I turned up for this epic event again. Different route every year. Always with superb scenery and big climbs. We had an amazing ride with rather warm temperatures. Buzzards, 30% hills at the Gwydir forest, miniature steam traction engines and great camaraderie from all the riders. Just superb. 102 smiles and over 11,000 feet of ascent


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Aug 2019)

After Sunday's epic we stopped to see #2 daughter. So it seemed like a good idea to ride home. It's a lovely run with Ludlow about half way and just right for lunch. Sunday had taken a bit out of me so I was quite tired on this one. Glad to get in and rest. 74 smiles


----------



## gbb (28 Aug 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 482182
> 
> 
> Back to work after the bank holiday with my usual 6.7 mile commute and a 16.2 av mph.
> Another fabulous warm day in North Yorkshire so an extended home commute of 28.1 miles with an average of 15.5 mph.


I love the look of the countryside at this time of the year, harvested fields etc...and yet always rue the fact it heralds the beginning of the end of summer.


----------



## Old jon (28 Aug 2019)

A bit cloudy this morning, and maybe felt cooler too. Add to that a slightly earlier start than usual means things have changed. But not that much. All the events of last weekend are finished so there should be no unusual traffic, wheel out the fixed and point it in the direction of away.

And I found traffic! Water Lane was the chosen way out of Holbeck and it was full of cars. So was Globe Road, and it took what seemed to be a long time to reach Great Wilson Street. Cross the river and ride up to the Oakwood Clock, straight on to the foot of that hill. Riding up to the Ring Road never seems any easier on the fixed. Straight on a bit more then turn right and eventually reach Thorner. Past the Beehive pub, which I read last weekend has been taken over by a famous chef, so famous that I forgot his name just after I saw it. Out of the village up Church Hill then that long descending road past Bramham Park.



And, at the end of the video, that steep little climb after crossing the stream whose name I cannot find on the map. After crossing the A 1M turn right, this misses most of the Bramham and parallels the road I have just crossed all the way to Aberford. Good surface, no steep climbs and not much traffic. But you can hear the traffic on that big road across there. It is a long time since the A 1 has been a quiet road. Anyway, the idea had been to turn right in Aberford. But the ride distance looked like it would be shy of thirty miles so a bit of a rethink. Straight through Aberford on a rising road and turn right at the crossroads with the B 1217.

After crossing the M1, another enormous roundabout, ride through the northern bit of Garforth. Over the top of the railway station and turn right at the next traffic lights. Just before the junction there was a shortcut signposted for bikes turning right. About a yard above the ground, at the other side of the road, right at the dropped crossing. Sorry, I cannot make turns that sharp without notice. No matter how it is reached, this road leads to Barwick. A bit up and down, crosses a stream that could well be Cock Beck, the last approach to Barwick is up. Turn left, still on a rise until the drop before Scholes. Left onto the A 64 then the bit of Thorner Lane I did not ride on earlier. I can almost see the tyre tracks now, all the way past the clock at Oakwood to Crown Point Bridge and the river crossing before finishing thirty three and a half miles at my front door, with a grin at the weather, which had just started raining.

Cycling geometry, or should that be etch a sketch?


----------



## booze and cake (28 Aug 2019)

I've just returned from the wilderness of Mid Wales so these are not from today, but I've spent most of the weekend with zero phone reception so this is the first chance I've had to post. The scenery and cycling are amazing around there, so I think its worth the wait.

I had arranged to go camping for a few days with friends near Cwmystwyth, so I met with them in Newtown and gave them all my camping gear and clothes and they drove off to the campsite, and I planned to cycle approx 30 hilly miles there. Weather was great and I left Newtown and headed along the super green valley floor on the back road to Caersws.




Its then along the back road through Trefeglys to Llanidloes, Its a great fast descent into town, where I hit 47 mph. After Llanidloes the road really starts going up.




Through Llangurig at 1000 ft above sea level. I do a short half a mile stretch along the A44 which is very busy with traffic, no doubt heading for the coast. But I soon turn off again onto the NCN 81.and am rewarded instantly as there is zero traffic. Its remote forest and hills round here, Hafren Forest is nearby where they do the UK stage of the World Rally Championships. Thankfully there's no rally cars today, in fact there is nobody at all, its great. But its hot, even the sheared sheep are seeking shade.




Already at 1000 ft and the road keeps going up




The road climbs for another 2.5 miles and I'm above the trees, and the shade runs out and I am all alone out on the moors in the beating sun.




This section is amazing and I cover 6 miles from turning off the busy A44 without seeing a single car, biker, walker or anyone, it was just me and nature on a great day. From the top I'm faced with an amazing looking descent that looks fresh out of cyclist fantasy, wow.




I come across an icy cold mountain stream that provides a welcome cooling point for head, hands and feet. The road goes through the river and is gated so no motor traffic can continue, looking at the road you can see why.




It suddenly gets worse and as per many a NCN route, is more suitable for a MTB than the road bike I'm on. I would normally be swearing out loud at these points, but the route and views are so amazing I don't care. I grew up on MTB's so just take care on my lines and go slow and all is well.








I arrive at the bottom where the campsite is, and my mates have already put up the tent and got the beers in, top work. The ride was a mere 27.9 miles, but climbed 2896ft in elevation. My London legs are throbbing. We cook an amazing meal on an open fire and had a sky filled with stars.
After breakfast my mates are all off in the car and I'm off into the hills, and no surprise its more of the same in terms if climbing. Its another cloudless sky and more epic scenery.








A 2 mile climb up to Ffair-Rhos got the blood pumping, then a rare bit of flat to Tregaron where I turn off towards LLyn Brianne. Again this is an amazing section of road that I have almost all to myself, apart from a few cars and some grinning motorcyclists. From Tregaron its a 1000ft climb up to roads over 1500ft and then it rolls through more deserted country
View attachment 482369





LLyn Brianne




Like yesterday I return on sections of NCN 81, and like before the roads vanish and speed slows dramatically, but again not a care was given as it was all ride-able with care, and looked great.




Cruising back to camp after another day in the hot sun, I've got definite tan lines and have a real thirst after another 6467ft climbed in just 61.5 miles, but can still manage a laugh at this.




Another night at camp then back to my parents in Adfa and back to London today. Aching legs but an all over satisfied glow after another amazing bike trip to Wales. I got lucky with the weather and it was a joy to avoid the bank holiday masses, it felt like I had Wales to myself it was nothing short of fantastic, and the scenery will live long in the memory banks.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Aug 2019)

Unremarkable ride home but this was parked in Ely(in a disabled spot, tut,tut);


----------



## Donger (28 Aug 2019)

Nice pictures, @booze and cake. "Cwmystwyth"? Looks like the great Welsh vowel shortage of 2019 is worse than we thought.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2019)

Just a short one yesterday after a drive through the early morning.

A loop out to Battisborough












12 of your Devon miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2658304136


----------



## booze and cake (29 Aug 2019)

Thanks @Donger  yes and the nearby village of Ysbyty Ystwyth was another victim. In fact they're both littered with vowels as 'W' and 'Y' are vowels in Welsh.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2019)

A spin through the south Devon lanes this morning. This pic was taken much earlier than when I set off







From Newton Ferrers up to Membland 




Down to Battisborough and over the A379 andhead toward Westlake. 





I turned off for Yealmpton but at Dunstone Cross I made my way back to the bull and bear. I met some nice ladies 

















Then it was through a new bit of lanes to me, into Yealmpton and back up the mighty Puslinch hill.

17 miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/2661191798


----------



## derrick (29 Aug 2019)

Ride with the youngsters last night, Sure there trying to kill me. Stayed with them most of the way, but they did drop me on a couple of hills. Made it back to the pub, 4 beers later i made my way home, great ride really enjoyed being pulled along, Looking forward to the next one.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2659906431
https://www.strava.com/activities/2660170485


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Aug 2019)

Another bright but cooler morning, arm warmers required and on to the Tricross for the morning commute, 6.8 miles with an average of 18.4 mph.
The weather stayed lovely all day so back on the bike at 5pm for an extended home commute, 28 miles with an average of 14.7 mph, quite a headwind for the last 10 miles, my legs feel knackered!


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2019)

To Waugh Brow Farm via Irlam and Knutsford and back via Durham. 






This afternoon was the first chance I could get out for a ride this week. By the time I got away, I hadn't left myself much time to get to the cafe before it closed at 4. But with a strong headwind on the way out and getting distracted by taking pictures for some of the photo challenges, I tried to speed up after going through Knutsford and it was just gone 3.30 when I arrived. Coffee and lemon cake were spot on.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Aug 2019)

My familiar Thursday morning ride to Free Wheel North at Glasgow Green for a few hours volunteering at their track.
Then I headed to Renfrew to pick up a small balance bike my Mrs had bought online for a fiver.
Back home via the Clyde Tunnel and the canal.
Few more miles this evening , down to the RamsHead to watch the football.
30 miles in total


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

Pleasant off rd jaunt this morning not far by some of your standards but I'm an unfit old man


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Aug 2019)

Another ride this morning. Down to Yealmpton and through the lanes toward Smithaliegh, but I turned off for Westlake. Not been this way before.... there was a long, steep hill. Who’d have thought it.... in Devon of all places!

To the edge of Ivybridge then through the Erme valley to Ermington.

A mile along the A379 and off for Ford, Holbeton Bassisborough and Noss.

21 miles.















https://www.strava.com/activities/2664015424


----------



## Old jon (30 Aug 2019)

Looking out of the window, there is more than one in the house, honest, the wind looked a bit unpredictable. Various vegetation blowing in different directions. I told my infinitely better half that the breeze might blow me home early, and pedalled the geared bike away.

There is a gorgeous little road, west of Otley and north of the River Wharfe, that I have not ridden on for a while. Today’s target, but first I have to ride to Otley. This way. Dewsbury Road, Jack Lane into Holbeck and the canal towpath out. Leave the towpath and up Cardigan Road to Headingley. The only downside of living where I do is all that city has to be crossed before I reach the good roads. Still, it is worth it. Take the Otley Road all the way to Lawnswood and further and turn right onto Church Lane to ride past Adel Church after one left turn and Golden Acre Park after one more left. Yet another left goes down Kings Road to Bramhope and back to the A 660. Through the village and turn right to descend Pool Bank, resist the temptation to cross the river there and turn left to ride to Otley.

And cross the Wharfe here. Leave the bridge and climb Billams Hill to Weston Lane and ride along here. The road veers right by a pair of old gates, and starts rising. After a bit it becomes steeper, and steeper still then levels a bit just as my legs felt like giving up. Still rising, all the way to Weston and after that the steep stuff is done with. Askwith is next. This gorgeous little road straightens as you approach Askwith and for a couple of hundred yards the view is of a rather large old house. Which is the old vicarage. For which church I know not, there does not seem to be one nearby. The place still has a pub, and after that the road continues to Denton Bridge.



Which is the next available river crossing. This makes the ride longer, and displays my lack of thought, but the bike is pointed in that direction and it is only a few more miles. So, back across the Wharfe and onto the big road now. Busy, but wide enough, and back to Otley I go. Not exactly short of time but losing five minutes in the queues the traffic lights make, nah! Ride around the bypass, turn right at the roundabout and pedal up Leeds Road. All the way to Headingley again, and the right turn to the towpath at Kirkstall. It was Friday afternoon quiet along here, seemed odd, and the same for the rest of the trip home. Turned into the end of the street as the distance ticked over 40 miles. How far!! That lit up a smile, and the ride was a good one.

Odd roads make shapes


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2019)

Tiny ride to test the Trek. 3.42 miles, 225ft gain, 8.5mph average.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Tiny ride to test the Trek. 3.42 miles, 225ft gain, 8.5mph average.



Yay!


----------



## lazybloke (30 Aug 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I've just returned from the wilderness of Mid Wales so these are not from today, but I've spent most of the weekend with zero phone reception so this is the first chance I've had to post. The scenery and cycling are amazing around there, so I think its worth the wait.
> 
> I had arranged to go camping for a few days with friends near Cwmystwyth, so I met with them in Newtown and gave them all my camping gear and clothes and they drove off to the campsite, and I planned to cycle approx 30 hilly miles there. Weather was great and I left Newtown and headed along the super green valley floor on the back road to Caersws.
> View attachment 482350
> ...


Fantastic, i enjoyed reading that, and the pics too. Makes me want to drop everything, grab my bike and do the same ride.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Aug 2019)

Almost the same rides as yesterday, out on the trusty Tricross for the 6.7 mile commute with an average of 18.6 mph followed by an extended Home commute of almost 28 miles with an average of 13.7 mph.
Most of my riding from home and work is pretty flat which leaves you really exposed when it’s windy, tonight’s wind was brutal, 14 miles of head and crosswinds, I was nearly blown off! Glad to get home.


----------



## Elybazza61 (30 Aug 2019)

Little pootle to Downham Mkt with the better half with a stop at Denver Mill for coffee and velvet cake plus some cat bothering(although it was the other way round really as Millie the cat was interested in the cake)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2664109282

Pics of bikes, cake,coffee and cat


----------



## contadino (30 Aug 2019)

I'm currently really enjoying the area north of Owler Bar. I think it's the Longshaw Estate. Wild, windswept Derbyshire moors. The hill up from Millthorpe is gradually becoming a friend. Today I took Houndkirk Road up to Ringinglow. There are worse ways to spend an afternoon.












Houndkirk Road



__ contadino
__ 30 Aug 2019


----------



## gbb (31 Aug 2019)

Really quite blowy out there today, took the ebike for a 22 miler, Pboro out to Gt Gidding, onto Yaxley and home. Highlight was a teeny little lizard scurrying for cover as I approached....bright, windy, nice and peaceful ride.


----------



## derrick (31 Aug 2019)

Just a quicky this morning, got to the local to quick as it was not open, had to ride another mile to the wetherspoon's,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2666854477


----------



## Jon George (31 Aug 2019)

gbb said:


> Highlight was a teeny little lizard scurrying for cover as I approached....bright, windy, nice and peaceful ride.



For a split second, I thought you were saying the lizard was bright, windy, nice ...


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Aug 2019)

Just a 16 mile ride today. 

The highlight was Darkie Hill Cross. I’m not sure what % it was, but when it got easy enough to look at my Garmin it said 21%.

I also found a few new stretches of lanes, covered in crap too!











https://www.strava.com/activities/2667380209


----------



## Donger (31 Aug 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Fantastic, i enjoyed reading that, and the pics too. Makes me want to drop everything, grab my bike and do the same ride.


Me too .... but then I've always regarded that as one of the main points of this thread. Keep the ideas coming, folks.


----------



## booze and cake (31 Aug 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Fantastic, i enjoyed reading that, and the pics too. Makes me want to drop everything, grab my bike and do the same ride.



Thanks, when the sun is out Wales looks amazing at this time of year so the pictures advertise it more than my words ever could. I'm still amazed it doesn't get more cycle tourists than it does, its got some of the best riding in the country.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Aug 2019)

Steve E, Pete M, John G and me today. There was rain in the forecast but we headed off anyway. Fairly standard route. At the Combertons the signs were up telling of closed roads for the Tour of Britain. A bit of local excitement to look forward to. Refreshments in Pershore meant good craic before we took to the extra loop by Stonehall Common which allows John to peel off. The wind was strong and hindering on the run back and the front which was supposed to bring rain was evident. It passed through with 3 drops of rain and that was it. Nice leg stretch and no soaking. 43 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Aug 2019)

booze and cake said:


> I've just returned from the wilderness of Mid Wales so these are not from today, but I've spent most of the weekend with zero phone reception so this is the first chance I've had to post. The scenery and cycling are amazing around there, so I think its worth the wait.
> 
> I had arranged to go camping for a few days with friends near Cwmystwyth, so I met with them in Newtown and gave them all my camping gear and clothes and they drove off to the campsite, and I planned to cycle approx 30 hilly miles there. Weather was great and I left Newtown and headed along the super green valley floor on the back road to Caersws.
> View attachment 482350
> ...


Mid Wales is always superb  Well done


----------



## Shearwater Missile (31 Aug 2019)

After having a couple of days off from cycling I really fancied a ride this afternoon. Without boring people with details it was a 24.3 miler to Felsham and Drinkstone and back. It has become perhaps my favourite route as it has nice country lanes with very little in the way of traffic, ok, some parts are busier I will admit. Today I took the camera and perchanced to stop by a field that had been cut from it`s wheat overlooking Felsham. The photos I took were not worthy of posting however. When I started off again I had that terrible feeling of " Oh dear I think I have a flat rear". I stopped and indeed it was soft. I changed the tube and searched for the culprit to no avail. The tyre was as clean as a whistle. After texting Mrs S to say that I`d be a bit later than I said that I would be home I continued on and actually had a quite a good ride. It was not as hot as earlier in the week and had a nice 15 mph SW breeze. Average speed was 18.1 mph so felt pleased with myself. I checked the old inner tube this evening for the puncture. I was`nt a puncture as such but a small hole right at the base of the valve, how does that happen ? I`d convinced myself that I`d thorned the inner tube when I stopped. At least it was`nt pouring with rain or cold.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Sep 2019)

Another Sunday morning breakfast ride to meet the Fragrant MrsP, did a loop this morning instead of an out n back, it was a bit blowy on the way back, first 10 miles out though only three cars passed me, I like it when that happens.

No photos today, I forgot to take me phone. 








A gnats gnadger over 25 miles, with a big full English at 14 miles, which was lovely.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Sep 2019)

Solo today as lot of riders at st giles sportive so i did a steady one today to mabels at curbourough,
67 miles strava on go slow atm so map unable to paste


----------



## C R (1 Sep 2019)

I am still trying to make up my mind whether to do the Tour of Worcester sportive, so today was a sort of practice run for the first part of the route, including the first two climbs, enjoyable ride, but still haven't made up my mind.

Out around 6:30, clear day, but not quite full daylight yet, I'll be going out before sunrise in a couple of weeks. A bit nippy, and was thinking that I should have taken full finger gloves, but as the sun rose the temperature started going up, so bearable.

Out through Diglis and over the river via the pedestrian bridge towards Lower Wick. The low mist around the river made for a couple of interesting photos.





Diglis Lock with the cathedral in the background, and the Malverns on the other side.




Fairly uneventful ride out through Powick, then Jennet Tree Lane through Deblins Green and on to Sherrards Green via Newland.

The climb up towards the Wyche starts at the roundabout in Pickersleigh Rd, heading almost straight for Chuch Street. Again I was beaten by the hill, and had to take a rest before the reaching the Post Office at the top, it doesn't look much, but it is hard enough for me.




There's a little bit of respite along the A449, and then comes the second part of the climb taking the right for the Wyche. I plodded along in a low gear, and got there in the end. I didn't stop, as I could take advantage of the descent into Colwall for that. Past the two hair pins checking my speed, with a car behind, but holding back, so no problems. After the hair pins I let go of the brakes, and the car was actually falling back. So quick through the village, and then stop at some temporary lights before taking Mill Lane on the right for Cradley.

Sun was now properly out, and this was the view of the hills from Old Colwall.






I was now in lanes new to me, so had to stop a couple of times to check the map, but I finally made it to Cradley, and the second climb of the day. This was proper hard, it is much shorter than the climb up to the Wyche, but it is steeper, so all I could do was spin up on my lowest gear. I took the right at the top of the road for Suckley, thinking the climb was finished, but the side road continues the steep slope for a while still, but finally the road levelled off. I think the sportive goes along the main road, so I ended up doing a harder climb. The views at the top made it worth it, though.




From here it was heading for Bransford via Suckley and Alfrick Pound, all through ondullating terrain, which made it harder on my legs. 

Past Bransford was a right for Powick via Station Road, which had a closure sign, but wad passable, and once in Powick, back via the same route as going out.

37 miles at 13.2mph, slower than I have been recently, so still not sure if I will dare to try the full 50 mile route, I need to try Ankerdine hill first.

The map


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2019)

After a few days off the bike I dragged myself out yesterday evening onto a variation of my Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Dudgeley route.

It was a pretty nice, sunny evening on setting out, but a bit windy. I went over Lyth Hill to get to Exfords Green and took a detour onto the bridleway there which I haven't used for a while. Long Lane was a bit slow going against the wind. As I reached the crossroads another rider turned onto the lane to Oaks ahead of me. I thought I was doing well keeping pace with him most of the way up the hill but he stopped for a photo so I suspect wasn't trying that hard.

There were shower clouds around and I thought I might get wet at one point, but luckily only caught a few spots of rain. Just as well as I didn't put waterproofs in for this one.

The sun set while I was in the Wilderley area and the dynamo lights on the knockabout bike needed to earn their keep, which they did well as it was getting properly dark by the time I got to Dudgeley.

There was a bit more traffic than expected round Longnor. The final run up to the main road wasn't too bad though.

27 miles at 12.6 mph average.






A lovely late-summer evening as viewed from Lyth Hill.





Along the bridleway at Exfords Green.





Getting set up for the next bit of harvesting at Longden Common.





Just after sunset near Smethcott. That standlight isn't bad.





Looking towards the Lawley from near Walkmills.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Sep 2019)

Fridays ebike commute was extended to the sorting office to collect the rear derailleur hanger for the Defy which due to the boxed inner tube I had ordered with it would not fit through the post box. Also collected a pair of short sleeve jerseys acquired for the grand outlay of £20.99 with £3.20 topcashback, for which postie had the same problem – one was a bit on the large size so it spent part of yesterday afternoon in the washer dryer at too high a temperature and come out far better size wise. Meanwhile got the Defy fixed but it was too windy yesterday – got blown along walking in the morning so instead the ebike had a short shopping trip to Asda between a heavy downpour and a shower, returning to the bike the Kyptonite lock decided it would not release the bike for a frustrating couple of minutes.

So out on the Defy this morning, Autumn seemed to have arrived; leg warmers, long sleeve jersey and baselayer and full length gloves, and a developing wardrobe problem as the left leg gripper on the bib shorts started to part company with them. Followed the A59 east through Knaresborough

to the Cattal turning by which time it had started to get busier than it had been; the southerly ride was then halted by the level crossing where eventually a train arrived and departed and then eventually the crossing keeper turned up to manually open the gates, a process unchanged since the 19th century. Thereafter all the way through Cattal, over the River Nidd and along Rudgate there was masses of cyclists heading north, in groups or individually.
West pass Walton to Wetherby was hampered as it always seems to be due to the wind direction, and then passing through Kirk Deighton an odd spot of moisture could be sensed in the air, stayed dry however through North Deighton and Little Ribston but on the approach to the bypass at Knaresborough a heavy shower broke out – donned the waterproof jacket and a couple of minutes later the shower stopped. Crossed the outbound route at Forest Lane Head, reached by the bypass and Calcutt,

and then on Bilton Lane, reached via the cyclepath on the old railway from Starbeck, the chain had a disagreement with the chainrings.
35.47 miles 1556ft climbed Avg 13.9mph. Bib shorts binned.


----------



## Glow worm (1 Sep 2019)

A superb 15 sunny miles here today in the flatlands.






The path between Upware and Wicken Fen. Too nice to ride this bit today so just walked the bike taking in the sights and sounds.






My idea of a perfect birdwatching hide- one you can get your bike into.






Burwell Fen cycle path.






Reach Lode bridge. Great skies here today.






View from the bridge. As Kim Wilde would say. Though I can take plenty more. (Anyone under about 40 look it up!)






More big sky country. Flat as a pancake. As an anti-social sod, this is perfect for me. If there's anyone coming, I can see them from miles away and hunker down until they're gone.






The home straight - a nice bridleway. You can get a fair few miles under your belt here without going anywhere near a car, or more importantly the incompetent, dribbling halfwit Driving it. very lucky indeed here on that score.


----------



## Donger (1 Sep 2019)

Got up before sunrise this morning and drove out to Le Grand Bornand, reminding myself (inwardly) in my best Michael Caine voice that "In this country, they drive on the _wrong_ side of the road". Parked up in Grand Bo' in a place I'd found on Google Earth and set about ticking another classic climb off my bucket list by winching myself slowly up to the Col de la Colombiere.




All the weather forecasters had it wrong today, as thunderstorms were predicted later on, but never materialised. I'd packed every bit of kit I had, to cover all eventualities. In the end, I could tell it was going to be a lovely sunny day, at least for the next two hours, so I set off in my Summer kit with one or two emergency items in my rear pockets. I would say this was a slightly easier climb than last year's climbs in the Vosges, but it was the best scenery of any of the big climbs I've ever done. Cuckoo clock houses and rugged rocky crests all the way. Saw an eagle and heard a marmot, several crickets and cow bells a-plenty. Loved it.




I stopped a few times to take photos and to drink in the views (and the drinks!), and took my time climbing for about 9 or so km at a steady 6% gradient. After this next picture it changed to 7% for the final 2km, with some interesting hairpins and bridges adding to the views of the ever-approaching summit. I may have weighed in at 300lb just before this holiday, but this climb was surprisingly comfortable .... until a few hours afterwards, when I was as stiff as a board.




Mission accomplished!




I've driven up to the Colombiere in the past, and have always liked it. It's one of those passes that looks really imposing. An obvious narrow route between towering cliffs, and with a restaurant and gift shops at the top, making it seem like you have really arrived somewhere. Great to finally cycle up to it. I thought I'd missed my chance.




I arrived there right on schedule, and phoned Mrs D to tell her I was about to set off on my way back to the car. What a great descent it was. On the way up, I'd been overtaken by a group of three cyclists, and had seen only two others coming the other way. By the time I got to the bottom I must have seen another fifty or so cyclists heading one way or the other. Club pelotons and tourists alike. A great day for it. Just a tad over 15.5 miles for me to start the week off in style.




I'll be doing my other rides from the house for the rest of the week ... which will involve a big climb back to the house at the end of every ride. Hope I stop aching soon, or it's going to be a slog. Got to count my blessings, though, getting to have another week in the Savoy Alps. All of my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge rides and all the chasing to keep up on club rides is always to get me into condition for weeks like this. I am in clover.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (1 Sep 2019)

1st of the month on a weekend so it must be time for an imperial ton for the challenge . I had plotted an 111 mile route Leicester to Newark and back . Had arranged to meet @Supersuperleeds at 0700 but I had a sneaky plan for 200kms so out the door at 0630. It's was a tad chilly first thing so arm warmers were called for but as the weather said it would warm up stayed just in shorts and fingerless mitts . 7 miles bagged before rolling to the meeting point and with perfect timing @Supersuperleeds arrived and neither had to stop just straight into it .Followed my route of last Sunday's ride to Keyworth .Where both of us resisted the urge to take on Alex Dowsetts ( team katusha ) Kom from last years tour of Britain race . Into Nottingham for some veloviewer squares . Nottingham is hillier than you think couple of proper climbs before the flatlands of the Trent valley past Burton Joyce . Into Lowdam we past a rider on the same giant defy I have shame I was on the TCR today . Failed to get a veloviewer square we had ignored the first private road sign  but turned back at a key coded barrier for a sailing club . Into Newark where my route took us straight through the market place good job it was Sunday . Quick blast down the cyclepath at the side of the A1 and turn for home at Long Bennington first going west across the Vale which meant a headwind . We shared the work equally  taking turns on the front . Finally made the cafe at 80 miles in . Velo Verde is very cyclist friendly as the name suggest and was heaving with cyclists . In fact only 1 person with his dog wasnt a cyclist .Coffee and sausage cobs ( because they had ran out of bacon ) were consumed . Then we were treated to FREE cake somebody on a club ride had a birthday cafe and generously shared it . Then the climb out of the Vale of Belvior we took the path of least resistance of Nether Broughton and Upper Broughton . I feeling tired now . Into the village of Wymeswold where we had been through this morning and as we past a junction we went right at this morning @Supersuperleeds said if only we had gone left we could have saved 80 miles of the route . Back to my village and with 118 miles on the clock decision time do I do 1 mile home or finish the 200km which meant some more hills . Reversed the loop from this morning and dragged myself back home for my first 200km ride this year . 125.1 miles in total normal serviced resumed by @Supersuperleeds out doing me with 127 after last week's win for me .Apart from the headwind coming home a lovely ride on some particularly quiet roads and despite see some nasty rain clouds we just had a few spots near home


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2019)

Septembers Imperial Century A Month qualifying ride in the bag with a nice ride down to Brighton for fish and chips on the beach.
118 miles for the day. Imperial Century#19 for the year #269 overall and Imperial Century Month #106 in a row.
A future few Eddington numbers also in the bag. Just need 1 more 114+ mile ride to get that number.
Absolutely perfect cycling weather. Nice and warm with little to no wind. Lovely.
3 more to go for a 9th star.






Atop of Ditchling Beacon





Brighton Beach


----------



## Stonechat (2 Sep 2019)

Yesterday Club run to Compton

There were 4 of us and I had the route on my Garmin, so I ended up leading for much of the time

We went down through CHobham, Pribright, Normandy TOngham Seale turning East to Compton, where we had refreshments and the Watts Gallery Tearooms

Original route was taking us through Guildofrd and we (or exactly I) did not fancy that so decided on alternative through Chilworth Albury and up Newlands Corner and on through Clandon, Ripley and W Byfleet.

55.5 miles @ 15.7 mph with 2080 feet climbed.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2670523859


----------



## jongooligan (2 Sep 2019)

A bit of a utility ride today to buy some stove rope and glue. Could have done a straight out and back route of 14 miles but the weather was set fair so decided to have a ride up to Tow Law for the views over Weardale.

Set off in shorts and short sleeved top - possibly slightly under dressed but soon got warmed up on the climb over Waldridge Fell to Sacriston.

Failed to set off the 30 mph warning light in Witton Gilbert as a pillock overtook me in his lorry and then slammed on his brakes. Now he was in front he had to stop wherever there were parked cars, blocking me in the process.  At the roundabout near the Traveller's Rest he pulled out in front of a pick-up, which had right of way. Thing was he was driving really slowly too. Wonder if he has ever passed a driving test.

At Hedley Hill it was blustery and mild.





Hedleyhope Nature Reserve near Hedley Hill

Two miles away and 500ft higher at Inkerman it was decidedly cold and windy.





Beehive coke ovens at Inkerman

I hadn't brought any spare clothing so the only thing to do was ride as hard as possible to keep warm. At Willington, 700ft lower it was a bit warmer but also raining so kept flogging along to Langley Moor where I bought the stove rope and glue before pointing towards home.

A short climb up to Neville's Cross brought me to the A167. I'd normally try to avoid it but today just wanted a quick ride home so I could get warm and dry.

35 miles, approx 2,200ft of climbing.


----------



## Old jon (2 Sep 2019)

A few degrees cooler this morning, noticeably so. Also obvious was how slack the chain was on the fixed. The tools for the bike live in the bag that fits to the seat tube so in a few minutes that was put right. About a quarter turn on each adjuster, which are M4 x 0.7. So moved the axle about 0.175 mm to tension the chain nicely. Then I rode away.

Wander around Holbeck and escape through Hunslet. This was assisted by quite a breeze, so much so that the climb up to John o’ Gaunts was a bit quicker than usual, said the speedometer. Turn left, through Woodlesford to the Wakefield to Garforth road where another left turn crosses the Aire and Calder Canal and also the River Aire itself. Then, because I am leaving a river valley, the road starts to climb again. Not very steep, it and it varies a bit, but it goes on all the way through Swillington and further still until Garforth appears down the next dip. Slowing down as I approached the roundabout the front brake lever felt odd.

It was loose. Smug me in the first paragraph, the tools carried on the bike fix owt. Nope, I knew before I stopped to check that I did not have a long enough allen key in the bag. But stopped just to demonstrate, to myself, that I was correct. Multi tools do not do long enough allen keys for brake levers. I might have said ‘Oh dear me’. But I did not.

This does not make me happy. Fixed wheel, so slowing down is reliably catered for. The bike has a back brake, of the unused variety, as do all my bikes. But abrupt stopping is no longer available, not with a how-loose-is-it brake lever. OK, shorten the ride, stick to quieter roads, you know it makes sense. I spend a lot of riding time on the hoods, especially on the fixed going uphill out of the saddle. Cannot do that right now, and thinking of possible routes reminds me of the, errmmm, rolling countryside around here. Get on with it, though. Ride around the north of Garforth to that enormous roundabout above the M 1. And leave the roundabout on the B 1217 towards Lotherton Gates.



Turn left at those gates, the road rises a bit then descends to Aberford, where a long-drawn right and left squiggle takes me to Cattle Lane and the up and downery to Barwick, remembering to keep my hands off the hoods. Not the easiest trick for me, I keep calling me names for getting it wrong. After Barwick is Scholes, the last of the real villages on this ride as the A 64 is next for a hundred yards or so. A right and left, ride along Skeltons Lane back inside the Leeds’ boundary. A restrained pedal down Boot Hill followed by the decision to use Easterly Road and so on back to almost town centre. Home from there is easy, arriving home clocked up a smidge more than twenty eight miles. The grin waited five whole minutes, until I tightened that b***** brake lever.

And the brake free map


----------



## Goldy (2 Sep 2019)

Another nice ride not far by most of your standards but I'm getting fitter and that's the whole point


----------



## Donger (2 Sep 2019)

After yesterday's exertions, I went for a lovely flat ride on the "piste cyclable" along the valley and the banks of the lake and on into Annecy and back. I caught the start of the Monday morning rush hour, and arrived among a group of commuters on electric bikes and scooters, as well as some roller bladers, roller skaters and roller skiers. It is a true multi-purpose track, running flat and true the whole length of the valley from Ugine to Annecy. I've enthused about Annecy's cycleway before, so I'll just post a few photos of the outward route this time and let them do the talking:





Arrived in Annecy with enough time on my hands to wander into the old town. One of my very favourite places. A few more piccies;




Had a following wind on the return journey .... again on the piste cyclable, retracing my route through Sevrier, Duingt, Bredannaz, Lathuile and Doussard. Lovely views everywhere, and a great surface .... often wider than the vehicular access road that it runs alongside. This shot was taken very close to Doussard, where we have previously holidayed happily three times before .... right at the foot of the "Montagne du Charbon" (centre background):




This next shot is included to give a little balance to my previous post about my exploits on the Colombiere. (After all, nobody likes a show-off). It shows the precise point where I cried off this time, about 200 metres before the turn into Mont Bogon, where we are staying. Leaving the house this morning had been great, dropping like a stone down the Montmin to Vesonne road down into the valley. Coming back up was a different matter, and I freely admit that I just thought "stuff this!" as soon as I rounded the first hairpin. I'd ground my way up the long, steep straight, but faced with a stretch of 13% after 28.9 miles, I folded. Think I might drive down the hill for my other rides and start my rides down in the valley. 




This next shot was taken from the balcony of the house, and gives an idea just how much of a ramp the road is You can see a white car climbing up it on the left of the picture. I'm actually amazed I climbed up to the Col de la Forclaz via Vesonne and Montmin a few years back. Definitely don't fancy doing it again this year!




Think I might head off in the other direction along the piste tomorrow.
Cheers for now, _Donger._


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

Fabby pics @Donger - looks like you're having a ball out there


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Sep 2019)

jongooligan said:


> brought me to the A167. I'd normally try to avoid it but today just wanted a quick ride home so I could get warm and dry.



As you will know better than me, there is one of those 1950s dedicated cycle paths beside much of the A167 between Durham and Chester-le-Street.

Not too many junctions, although the road is quicker.

I reckon going towards Chester the gradient is mostly in your favour, as is the prevailing wind.

Always seems a fast stretch on the handful of times I have done it,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Sep 2019)

Just a brisk wee outing today to get some fresh air and rotate the legs. Windy out there but hedges help. It looked like rain at any time but it never got organised thankfully. 35 smiles around the White Rabbit route


----------



## Mrs M (2 Sep 2019)

Donger said:


> After yesterday's exertions, I went for a lovely flat ride on the "piste cyclable" along the valley and the banks of the lake and on into Annecy and back. I caught the start of the Monday morning rush hour, and arrived among a group of commuters on electric bikes and scooters, as well as some roller bladers, roller skaters and roller skiers. It is a true multi-purpose track, running flat and true the whole length of the valley from Ugine to Annecy. I've enthused about Annecy's cycleway before, so I'll just post a few photos of the outward route this time and let them do the talking:
> View attachment 483177
> View attachment 483178
> View attachment 483179
> ...


Lovely pics, thank you


----------



## jongooligan (2 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> As you will know better than me, there is one of those 1950s dedicated cycle paths beside much of the A167 between Durham and Chester-le-Street.
> 
> Not too many junctions, although the road is quicker.
> 
> ...



Riding from Durham to Chester le Street the path runs on the East side of the dual carriageway so you're facing the oncoming traffic which means you don't have to give way to traffic coming from behind you at the T junctions. The Arnison Centre roundabout is a PITA whichever way you approach. The biggest problem though is getting back across the A167 to get into C-l-S. I prefer to ride on the road the whole way to avoid this.

The path is just a shared pavement at the side of the main road. It's been resurfaced in the last couple of years and is still in fairly good nick. Think the '50s style path you're thinking about is between Nevilles Cross and Cock o' the North so heading South out of Durham.


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2019)

A 50 mile ride to The Aldeli in Alderley. 






-full of 


PeteXXX said:


> the autumnalness of September...







I've passed this owl in Mobberley many times and stopped to photograph him a few times. He's started to look quite weathered and ivy is growing on him. 






Are we meant to be spotting planes or watching the road?

Anyway, I had a great ride out despite the head winds, 30 miles with hardly any need to stop. I'd wanted to try some different roads, still trying to get the best route to bring a group ride. I went round instead of through Tatton Park which I think was ok for me on my own but some of the roads were a bit busy for a group. 

After an enjoyable pancakes and bacon lunch, I had a much slower return despite having the wind more behind me than this morning.
A mix of very quiet lanes and some faster roads, not too bad for a weekday.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (3 Sep 2019)

A Dirty Weekend on The Ridgeway - A Bikepacking and bivouacking paradise. On my route from home there’s 250km off road, traffic free. 2 and a half days of fun.


View: https://youtu.be/zNOZtCCVL48


----------



## Donger (3 Sep 2019)

Day 3: I cheated this morning, and put the bike on the car to drop down to the roundabout a mile away where I could park up right by an underpass on the piste cyclable. Saved myself a horrible climb back up to the house at the end. Quite cloudy and a tad chilly at first, but you could just tell the clouds were going to burn off. The early morning sun did the trick, and provided some lovely light conditions. A few pictures:











A great little ride (pretty much pan flat) up the old railway line from Vesonne and through or past Faverges, Marlens, Ugine and around the corner in the direction of Albertville, but turning around at Marthod. A straight re-trace to Vesonne, but with the benefit of lovely light conditions instead of having the rising sun in my eyes. A great little ride. 21.6 miles today. Loving it.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## jongooligan (4 Sep 2019)

Whizzed down through Chester le Street backed by a strong tailwind this morning with no particular place to go. Negotiated the A1M junction and headed into Rickleton where I dropped onto the C2C path.





Roadside flowers at Rickleton.

Turned uphill and upwind on the path through Washington but it is quite sheltered here so I made good progress. That was until I bumped into an old acquaintance with his new wife. He can talk the hind legs off a donkey so after swapping pleasantries I pleaded chilliness due to the wind and was on my way. That chance meeting gave me an idea for the ride though; I'd go call in on a couple of old pals.

So I carried on up the track until I got to Tommy Thomson's bench. Tommy was another old acquaintance and my abiding memory of him is of the sweat dripping from his face as he flogged himself on the chain gang at the age of 62 to keep up with us 20 - 40 year olds. We weren't going to slow down for him and he wouldn't be dropped at any price. Liked a pint too.





Tommy's bench

I left the path here to climb up through No Place and then drop down to South Causey where I called in on the brewer.





Pot still in the brewery





Brewing vessels





How to make beer

After half an hours blether with my pal the brewer I set off again through Tanfield Lea, Tantobie and Flint Hill. All uphill this bit and along with the strengthening headwind there were now some threatening clouds about. It was a lot colder than when I set off too so my next visit to the Ginger Ninja was fairly brief but we made arrangements to meet for a pint later in the month.

It was time to turn for home and now that wind was behind me so it wouldn't take too long. Hit 45mph on the descent from Burnhope and I could have gone faster if I'd been braver but when the wind snatched at the front wheel I applied the brakes gently - who am I kidding? I bottled it.

27 miles with approx 2,000ft of ascent.


----------



## Goldy (4 Sep 2019)

This mornings ride was 12 miles off rd. 
Started by following the river idle then through idle valley nature reserve to Lound, back down to the Chesterfield canal at Hayton then follow the canal back to Retford.
The canal stretch was tricky because it rarely gets much use, a few dog walkers but not much more so it's a bit overgrown, just a few cuts and a ripped t-shirt received.


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Sep 2019)

This was actually Mondays ride but only just got time to post( quiet afternoon at work) Only had an hour spare before I was needed on taxi duty so headed on a short ride round the local lanes, I had only got a short distance from home when I met a huge lorry, our lane is very narrow and we don't see many huge lorries because they don't fit! but he did stop and wave me past( although I think he may have been stuck on the corner and didn't want anyone to see), I'm not large but when I got round the corner there was no way I was going to fit so I declined his offer and found a bit of grass verge where I might not get squashed, even that was a bit nerve wracking and I got stung by nettles but better than mangled by the lorry. There was nowhere on this lane he was going so must have been blindly following satnav. I carried on my way dodging the large bits of tree he had taken down on his travels and turned to Whixall, Welshend, Hollinswood and Alkington where I turn back over the canal into the wind up to Fenns Wood then back to Hollinswood crossing the lane I had turned off earlier towards Lower Houses, Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, turning for Foxholes to try and avoid the wind which was getting stronger, back to Horton where I was close passed by 2 tractors, past The Moatshed and home. I was glad to get home as everyone seemed to be trying to squash me, I don't usually have any problems with tractors but these 2 didn't even try to move over or slow down.16.9 miles, average speed 15.5mph in the wind although it was still warm.


----------



## Old jon (4 Sep 2019)

Thirty three and a bit miles this morning, no, hang on, thirty three and a third is more accurate, and just sounds that much better. Thirty three and three thirty secondths has more ‘th’ than any phrase should have, but this post is supposed to be about a bike ride. I will tell you about that.

Sort of cloudy this morning, but blue sky was visible, being chased around the cloudscape by a brisk breeze. It’s the turn of the geared bike to be taken out, various routes to Wetherby and back were almost planned and off I went. The usual detour through Holbeck to miss the big right turn, and out of there to cross the river at Crown Point Bridge. There was still a bit of traffic around, most of it well behaved, when I reached the clock at Oakwood things had quietened a lot. Down the dip and up Wellington Hill. I rarely bestow the Sunday name on that hill, or anything else to do with the Apsley family. Old habits and all.

Keep riding and take the next left after crossing the Ring Road. Whin Moor Lane at this end, turning into Gatelands Lane when it reaches Shadwell. The left turn onto Main Street lacks long sightlines, turning right is just as bad. Slaid Hill and its traffic lights are next, and that whizzy road all the way to East Keswick. With a tailwind this was more whizz than usual, great fun. And the climb. The steep bit starts by the house with the Potts clock in the wall. There is a task, plot all the Potts clocks visible from the road. Most of the ones I know are on railway stations. Hmm, maybe. The A659 next, turn right towards Collingham and eventually left to ride to Linton, crossing the River Wharfe. Linton Road in Wetherby has been resurfaced. Proper, not surface roughed. A pleasure to ride on that has been a long time happening. Through Wetherby and out on the A58 for Collingham and Bardsey. Where I turned left for yet another incomplete ascent of Rigton Bank. Hmmph! Weave through Rigton and leave in the direction of Thorner.



Which has sprouted road works and traffic lights! The bottom of Church Hill took a few minutes to ride past, then there is nothing but Main Street between me and Sandhills. A sheltered road mostly, so the odd gust of wind is a surprise. The hard pedalling is over when the old post box is visible, that part of the road has not changed much. Skeltons and Red Hall lanes to the A58 again and back down that hill a sight quicker than the earlier climb. Oakwood ( Potts ) Clock is next, then the descent to the edge of town and back across the Aire, ‘cos if I don’t do that I cannot reach home. A small corner of Hunslet and up Dewsbury road and to the street where I live. As ever a smile, for home and the ride, those miles were fun.

Squiggles in geography


----------



## MarkF (4 Sep 2019)

My ride today lasted 20 mins, leaving Alicante on the cycle route to Elche l realised the BBC forecast of 29c was bollocks, l don't struggle till over 30c but was struggling today.

Back on my terrace overlooking the castle with some cold beers, it's 17:30 and still over 30c!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2019)

Ticked off another cycling goal today. Rode to Skegness from Leicester.

Set off around 6:15 expecting to get the 15:09 train at Skegness for a three hour train journey back. It was very gloomy and by mile 16 I was ready to abandon as the heavens opened up. I stopped under a railway bridge to take my phone and cash out of my pocket and into the waterproof top bag and cracked on.

By mile 22 the rain had stopped and I decided to continue, within a few miles it was raining again and I was drenched. I had a cafe stop planned at mile 39 at Corby Glen which has the best cafe in the world but I was that wet I decided to skip it, I had another planned at mile 86 anyway.

I was now getting to the point were if I turned round I'd have some climbing and a head wind to deal with that meant even though I'd knock 20 miles off the distance it was probably easier to just crack on.

After 45 miles I start to descend onto the Lincolnshire flatlands it is still raining and all I can see in the distance is rain, but I know now it is flat as a pancake all the way and with a cracking easterly wind I know apart from the odd few miles I am going to fly to Skegness.

On the due east bits I was comfortably doing 25mph with no effort. Had to slow a bit as I went through Boston and I'm now formulating a plan to buy some cheap clothes and socks for the train ride home. Half an hour later the rain has stopped, the roads are dry and my feet are very cold, so at 77ish miles I stop at the side of the road, take off my trainers and wring my socks out, My feet immediately felt warmer and for the next 2 hours or so the sun shone and with the wind I dried out pretty well.

Got to the cafe stop at Stickney and decided to skip it, I was making such good time I knew I could make the 13:15 train. Got into Skegness, snapped a photo of the beach and was at the station around 12:30!

Got in the house and took my still soggy socks off, scoffed a couple of sausage rolls and already on the second cup of tea.

107 miles in total and Skegness now ticked off. Biked there in 6 hours, took three hours to get back on the train!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2679428102


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Sep 2019)

Just Jules H and me on this one although Mrs 26 rode with me to the meet in Upton. Nice bright day today and we were wind assisted on the way out. Hillers at Dunnington was quiet when we arrived but filled up before we went. The wind had strengthened and despite hedges we had a bit of effort to expend. Even so it wasn't too tough a ride. 66 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (4 Sep 2019)

Ebiked hybrid got disturbed from its slumbers in the work bike shed this lunch time. Needed some dry lube with Teflon for my sticking Kyptonite bike lock so after a few back streets, and an annoying shower, onto the A59 down to Starbeck where queueing traffic indicated the level crossing was doing to best to cause traffic chaos. Overtook and undertook as appropriate and reached the barrier just as it went up  Into Spa Cycles, noting the absence of any bike stand outside , for the requisite lube and then up the full length of the cycleway on the old railway line, first time in ages I have done the southern section and approached the anti motor cycle barrier at the start expecting to have to stop only to find it had been widened and now the hybrids handlebar fits straight through. Somehow hit autopilot, I wasn't going to go up Bilton Lane but found myself doing exactly that and there was one nasty head wind today so turned off for more back street running. The final right turn to the office looked like a stop would be needed in the middle of road due to the amount of traffic heading the other way but a bus driver slowed and flashed me on  5.51 miles, 183ft of ebike motor working that bit more.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2019)

I've had another few days without rides for no good reason other than I couldn't find the motivation, so made myself get out today despite the forecast of fairly strong winds. I thought that heading into the wind to start with and making the most of a tailwind on the way home would be a good move so headed for Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Pentre, Melverley and Crew Green to start with, then I'd have a choice of routes to get to Halfway House and Westbury where I should have a good stretch with the wind behind me to Nox before turning off towards Lea Cross, and Exfords Green.

The wind wasn't too much of an issue for the first few miles and I was pleased to see a reasonable number of utility cyclists out. Nothing that would impress anyone from a city but it does seem to be getting more popular locally.

The wind was a bit more noticable on the westerley facing sections after Montford Bridge but I was taking it leisurely so just trundled along to Wilcott Marsh where I found a group of cyclists just finishing fixing a puncture. I stopped to check on them and in the course of chatting they invited me to tag along with their group. They were headed for Llansantffraid for lunch which was a bit further away than I was intending to go today but I said I'd ride with them to the Melverley area.

We went at a nice relaxed pace and I chatted with some of them. We passed Melverley and by Crew Green I'd decided that I was going to head for Criggion so intended to sta with the group as far as that turning. On the way I had the scariest close pass I've had in a while where a complete moron in a VW Golf decided to overtake between me and the bin waggon which was stationary on the other side of the road. This road is not wide enough for such a manouvre and they came through with inches to spare either side. I was not amused.

After parting from the group I had a nice uneventful time as I rode round the foot of the Breidden. I was intending to climb up from the other side to Bulthy. It's a fairly steep climb so I paused for a drink at the bottom only to have a builders supplies lorry turn into the lane I was about to ascend. At first I thought it was better out of the way but the lane is so steep and narrow they kept having to stop and I kept catching up. Once past the lorry, the climb goes on.....and on.....and on. I'm sure it wasn't this difficult last time I came up here. At the top though I'm rewarded with the views of the little hidden valley I've climbed into.

Dropping down the other side towards Halfway House the wind was behind me and helping. After Westbury there is the long straigh(ish) run to Nox which was a blast today and done at some very impressive speeds for the knockabout bike. At Nox I turn off towards Lea Cross. I had a pause for a photo en-route and rejoined the road just after the Shrewsbury Town FC official coach had gone past. I caught up with it again soon after where it had met a lorry on a narrow bit and had to wait while the two of them sorted it out.

I followed the coach left onto the main road where another dipstick (in a new Mini this time) overtook me in the face of oncoming traffic and had to immediately do an emergency stop to avoid slamming into the back of the coach, which was stopped waiting to turn right into the company depot.

The rest of the ride was thankfully less eventful and I had a good trip home with the wind still helping for all but the last bit. I took the shorter way back through Little Lyth as I felt I'd done plenty today.

40.2 miles at 13.1 mph average (not too shabby considering the big hill climb in the middle of it) and a top speed of 34.4 mph.





It looks quite nice out but the wind was quite blustery and there were light showers about.





Pedestrians in the road.





I've climbed quite a lot in a short distance.





Over the summit and heading along the valley to Bulthy.





A classic late summer scene on my way to Lea Cross.


----------



## galaxy (5 Sep 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Riding from Durham to Chester le Street the path runs on the East side of the dual carriageway so you're facing the oncoming traffic which means you don't have to give way to traffic coming from behind you at the T junctions. The Arnison Centre roundabout is a PITA whichever way you approach. The biggest problem though is getting back across the A167 to get into C-l-S. I prefer to ride on the road the whole way to avoid this.
> 
> The path is just a shared pavement at the side of the main road. It's been resurfaced in the last couple of years and is still in fairly good nick. Think the '50s style path you're thinking about is between Nevilles Cross and Cock o' the North so heading South out of Durham.


I remember Time Triling along that stretch of road back in the 80s


----------



## galaxy (5 Sep 2019)

While away on a short break we took the bikes, cycled part of the Brecon to Monmouth Canal. What a lovley ride I s anyone familiar with the Talybont to Monmouth part, considering going back to ride it as we enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Donger (5 Sep 2019)

Up and out early this morning, determined to make time to do my favourite climb around here, the Cote de Puget for the third time. Couldn't leave here without doing it again. Took the Voie Verte from Vesonne along the West side of Lake Annecy, turning left at St Jorioz to start the long climb up to the village of Puget. This has previously been a 2nd Cat climb in the TdF, and is quite a long drag even for someone who isn't suffering from horrendous saddle sores picked up on my climb of the Colombiere the other day. The lake and mountain views were fantastic, though, and made it all worthwhile. A few pictures:








Once I got to Puget, I dropped down to St Jorioz via Le Cruet, using the D10, a road I'd never ridden before. Although it was a wider, faster road (as you can see in the last shot) it was still surprisingly quiet, and there was a great long, fast descent into the town centre of St Jorioz. After discovering another supermarket to investigate later, I safely negotiated a big crossroads on the main lake road and refound the Voie Verte. When I reached the end of the lake, I hung a left on another branch of the cycleway via Verthier to Glieres, where I sat admiring the view rather than joining the busy lakeside road. Unfortunately, three pictures that I expected to be beautiful landscape shots of the swimming pool blue lake turned out horribly. Mental note: Don't stow your camera on top of your sticky emergency energy gels in future! You'll just have to take my word for how nice it was.
Running out of holidays now. Today's 26 miler brings it up to 92 miles in 4 rides so far. All exceptional.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2019)

Lie in today so didn’t get out of the door until gone nine. Hilly (for me) 30 miles to Nice Pie cafe. One of many climbs was the one out of Ashby Foleville where for once I stopped and took a picture:






Nothing special but I needed to stop anyway to shake hands with the unemployed.

Was a windy 30 miles and combined with the climbing and my legs reminding me they’d done a ton yesterday it took just over 2 hours to get there.

Pulled into the car park and there are loads of motorbikes, took me a while to get served but I eventually had a tuna sandwich and a cup of tea.

Coming out and two of the bikers are in the car park and I made conversation. One of them told me one of their mates had ridden 8,000 miles last year on a push bike, I didn’t tell them my mileage.

Anyway all the climbing is done and I head off for the final 22 miles home. Get to Barrow and there are diversions in place, go around and hit another, and then another.

Decide at that point to ignore the planned route and bump the ride up to 62 miles, eventually finishing at around 62.5 miles.

Was blooming windy, hilly (compared to yesterday) but at least there was no rain and I wasn’t at work

https://www.strava.com/activities/2682109297


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Lie in today so didn’t get out of the door until gone nine. Hilly (for me) 30 miles to Nice Pie cafe. One of many climbs was the one out of Ashby Foleville where for once I stopped and took a picture:
> 
> View attachment 483698
> 
> ...


Oh I forget to mention on Sundays ride about the upcoming road closures in Barrow . Just 150 yds of road closed 4 mile diversion


----------



## MarkF (5 Sep 2019)

Today we did manage Alicante to Elche, was 28c but often cloudy. It's a superb cycle path that links the two cities but without prior knowledge you've no chance of finding the Alicante start. Don't know how long it is, maybe 15 miles.

Nice spot for lunch in Elche's centre but l now know baby eels on fried eggs is horrible. Stinking headwind all the way back, knackered now, couple of beers and then out to watch some footie.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Sep 2019)

Nothing special today - just a loop which started with the usual route through Nacton. Levington & Ipswich and back to Rushmere and then I headed out to Martlesham along the Playford Road for a change. Just as I passed the Ipswich Town FC training ground I overtook a bloke on an Argon road bike and exhanged the usual pleasantries, but became aware a few hundred yards later that he'd jumped on my back wheel and that's where he stayed for the next 2.5 miles until we went our different ways at the Red Lion junction. I take that as a compliment as I was on my Pickenflick flat bar with the heavier wheels and 37mm tyres fitted!




The rest of the ride was the reverse version of my usual northbound ride out - Waldringfield, Newbourne, Kirton, Falkenham and home. 35 miles for this month's 50k challenge and a well earned mug of coffee.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nothing special but I needed to stop anyway to shake hands with the unemployed.



 Class. Haven't heard that for years.


----------



## Donger (6 Sep 2019)

Mrs D wasn't so well this morning, so there was no way I was going off on the bike today. Looks like she's on the mend, but glad I didn't leave her alone.
So that's a total of 92 miles in 4 rides in the Lake Annecy area this year., including cat 1 and cat 2 TdF climbs. Any other climbs I didn't get around to, I probably never will now, as I can't see us coming back here for a fifth time. I can thoroughly recommend the place as a cycling Mecca though. There's something for everyone here ..... flat rides and plenty of mountain passes, with a wide variety of accommodation including dozens of camp sites near the lake.
Wouldn't be like me if I didn't leave you with a map. Didn't print any blank ones off for individual rides this time, so here is my composite record of all my rides over four stays here (the pink bits) .... totalling just under 400 miles in 18 rides. This year I did the loop from St Jorioz via St Eustache on the west side of the lake (the Cote de Puget); the Col de la Colombiere (NE corner of the map); and, over two rides,the whole Voie Verte from Annecy to Marthod, just 6km short of Albertville, where the cycle way deteriorates. Feeling very blessed to have had the chance.




Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Sep 2019)

Grey clouds were scudding across the sky. I headed out anyway down to Tewkesbury. That wind was strong. As I rode south the grey was ahead of me but over my shoulder blue was breaking out. Blue won and I rode back in sunshine although that wind was dreadful. 35 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Sep 2019)

Donger said:


> Mrs D wasn't so well this morning, so there was no way I was going off on the bike today.


True love for sure


----------



## MarkF (7 Sep 2019)

Got up early as l knew rain was forecast, not early enough, it hosed it down 30 mins after l had set off. Only got as far as El Campello, about 12 miles away along the beautiful San Juan beaches.

Back now drying off, thinking about the tiny female tourer who overtook me, she must have had 30kg in her 4 panniers & on her rack yet she left me behind uphill.


----------



## lazybloke (7 Sep 2019)

Out the door early this morning with no plan of where to cycle but ended up at Brooklands. I'm not particularly interested in motorsport but the history of the place does fascinate me.

The racing track is showing 80 years of decay; concrete slabs are lifting and crumbling, plants are growing in the cracks, and it's covered with moss. It's gradually returning to nature, and looks far worse than when James May did his Scalextric challenge on the circuit. I have previously driven my car on a short section of the track, but more of it is accessible on a bike, and somehow it was more fun on two wheels!

The aerodrome is also defunct, but remnants of the runway still exist - although that's also disappearing under a playground, driving school, skatepark and so on. There's even an old karting track on the runways, so I did a quick circuit of that too.
Here's a section of my GPS trace, overlaid on Google earth imagery from 1945.






There has been lots of development - a retail park, loads of offices and car parking, a car showroom, hotel, etc. I gave those a miss and made my way to the Brooklands Museum to snap a pic of Concorde through the fence, and of the scale model at the entrance (looks like the one that was previously on the roundabout at Heathrow).

I did "want" to ride up Test Hill, which is a 1 in 4 climb used in car races to this day. It was fenced off - lucky escape.

For planespotters, this video shows a slightly perilous landing by a Vickers Vanguard on the remains of the runway in 1996. Almost an emergency stop!














60 km done.


----------



## delb0y (7 Sep 2019)

I also had a "motorsport ride" in a way.

I set out with the intention of reconnoitring a stretch of river where I'm hoping to fish. But no matter which lane I attempted to use the roads were all shut off - totally. No chance to even squeeze by. I came at the village, where the river is, from all directions, but everywhere was closed. Was starting to think that perhaps the Martians had landed in the night, hence the lock-down. But no, turns out the roads are closed all day for a motor rally. By all accounts the locals are a little miffed, but laws is laws and this one was changed recently to empower councils to close roads and allow motor races to take place.

So I never got to see the stretch of river in question but I did spy a bridle path, and I'm never one to turn those down, so it was a pleasant ride. Turned out to be 38 miles in just over three hours, which wasn't bad considering my lack of miles this year. This week marks the start of my week's summer holiday - it's been a long time coming. I'm actually dog-sitting whilst the rest of 'em go away, but hopefully I'll get another ride in and maybe see the river!

Here's the bridle path:






Cheers
Derek


----------



## postman (7 Sep 2019)

Can i have a sub section ,did not ride today.i was up at 06-30 yes i wanted to go out early.Breakfast shower ,ready.But the weather ,the Sun was not out of bed.Grey low cloud,and a breeze.Would i need tights.wait a little longer well i did the grey got darker ,seeing how the tow path is best cycled in sunshine because of the colour of the water i waited and waited.Then it went grey all over.Got back in my civvies cheesed off,The sun and blue sky finally came out at 11-15ish.Too late than you Nature God.It has been a funny day in out grey about.It would have been fantastic out early nobody on the tow path ride would have been about 3-4 hours,in Skipton early and out before 13-00,ah well i can wait,anyday cos i am retired.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Sep 2019)

John G, Jules H, Pete M and me today. Off out around Suckley made a change for us. It's unusually lumpy for the Saturday crew but there were no complaints. The cafe at Witley Court https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/witley-court-and-gardens/ did us some early orders. We visited the church again to show Pete and were lucky to be allowed into the crypt. An amazing old clock was ticking away slowly down there. Our homeward route was fairly flat and standard. Nice wee social one today. 43 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Sep 2019)

A late afternoon ride down to Gamlingay. It was chilly out there too!

It’s definitely starting to look autumnal, ploughed fields, hips and haws...






















25 cold miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/2688140372


----------



## iancity (7 Sep 2019)

Just a small one today to watch my loal cricket team...


----------



## Mike_P (7 Sep 2019)

Friday was one of the rare for me working at home days, purely coincidental they seem to occur when it would otherwise be a wet commute to work but broken up by treating the ebiked hybrid to some new handlebar grips through a lunchtime 6.91 mile trip to Halfords and back.

Distinct northerly today so the Defy was headed north on the A61 to avoid steep climbs into a headwind, but nevertheless the section north from South Stainley was a bit of a slog to Wormald Green where I turned off to Markington and then via How Hill to Fountain West Gate.

At some point either on the upper part of the climb up from the West Gate, which reaches 16.2% according to Strava, or thereafter the front tyre picked up a needle like bit of metal and the P fairy made a visit Not my fastest change of an inner tube but eventually back on two inflated tyres for the decent through Studley Deer Park, albeit the Deer were well hidden.

Then direct from Ripon to Knaresborough and up Beryl Burton and along Bilton Lane. 30.15 miles and 1738ft climbed.


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Sep 2019)

A lovely sunny day so I put on shorts, but had to ride quite hard to start with to try and get warmed up. I stopped at Yarrowford where the Selkirkshire Yarnbombers have been active. 





I carried on up Yarrowdale then turned south to climb the Berrybush, where I stopped for a snack and a photo looking back the way. 





This valley is Altrieve Lake, the same 19th century ordnance survey misspelling responsible for the Lake of Menteith, supposedly Scotland's only lake. (The word in both cases should be laich, a low lying boggy place.)

Back down Ettrickdale the yarnbombers had also been active in Ettrickbridge. Where is the 'your bike in front of a knitted heron' thread?





And this bench represents everything that happens in Ettrickbridge. There's a knitted bike, an angler, canoeist, the phone box, pub, bridge, etc etc. 






44.3 miles @ 16.0 mph, 701 metres ascent.


----------



## Katherine (7 Sep 2019)

I cycled 28 miles from the west of Manchester, through Manchester





onto the Ashton Canal











and up to Failsworth where I picked up the route to Glossop that the wonderful @nickyboy created for me. It was indeed the best route there. All to visit my son in their new house. (we have already visited a few times by car).
Due to unexpected problems in the week I had left it until last night to plan the first half of my route. So I relyed on Google. I will try other options in the future.
I faffed about this morning tracing the route out to plot the return journey, charging lights, making snacks and drinks etc etc, so I was very late leaving, then I took my time on the way, checking some of the turns, stopping for photos and 'to admire the view'! - half way up the hills obviously.






I enjoyed the route along the canal but there were plenty of people about on a beautiful sunny Saturday afternoon. I think most of them were heading for the Manchester Derby - ladies - at The Ethiad. I don't think I would have liked being on the canal for the return journey later when I would have been a bit isolated. Luckily my son wonderfully offered to bring me home.
I really enjoyed the route that nickyboy plotted for me, seeing new countyside and towns. Thank you! 

I spotted this mural when I passed the cycling park near the velodrome and stopped to watch the kids for a few minutes.


----------



## C R (7 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 484036
> 
> 
> I cycled 28 miles from the west of Manchester, through Manchester
> ...



Lived in Hollingworth for a short while. Lovely part of the country. Really miss it.


----------



## delb0y (7 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> onto the Ashton Canal



Lovely photo! Well, all of them, but that one especially!


----------



## Katherine (7 Sep 2019)

delb0y said:


> Lovely photo! Well, all of them, but that one especially!


Thank you


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2019)

Yesterdays plan went awry because Beautiful Daughter woke up too early.

The Plan was to get up early and take the randonneur bike our for a longish test having finally (I think) got the headset to behave.

Unfortunately for this plan, Beautiful Daughter went and woke up before I did*, and decided she wanted to come too, so a 'test ride on the Rando bike' became 'Tour with Beautiful Daughter on the Xtracycle'.

Such is life.

We tried to learn map reading. Notice all important chocolate.






We followed a route I've written about before, and stopped for a picnic in a village, next to this church.






And then because we were only half way around the planned loop and time was passing, we cut the loop short and headed back over the hills. Thank goodness for low MTB gearing.

There's a castle over there. Honest.






Looking the other way, we can see our village in the distance. Unfortunately there's a valley in the way so it wasn't all downhill from here. Beautiful Daughter getting a bit tired**.






I can take the Randonneur out another day. Perhaps when is stops pishing it down...

After getting back to our village and fuelling up on chocolate, I went out again and returned some panniers we'd borrowed from friends, then came back and discovered I'd cycled 65km, 50 of them with Beautiful Daughter on the back, which probably explains why my legs are aching this morning...

*_Read: I overslept...
**UPDATE: Beautiful Daughter wishes to make it clear that she was not in any way "tired" or even "Snoozy", but was in fact looking at an interesting bug on the road. I apologise for this error on my part._


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Sep 2019)

Got up early for a ride out.
Super morning, perfect cycling weather.

Got a new fro t door to fit today so making the most of the day.

Usual peterborough landscapes..
Got a bit lost in some fields with signs missing.. But followed the sun to escape,.. About 20 miles, mostly off road.


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Sep 2019)

A really busy day yesterday so only an hour to spare for a ride in the Yorkshire Dales. Coverdale & Wensleydale, just short of 12 hilly miles with an average of 12 mph.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Sep 2019)

Solo 100k today out in the sunny but chilly Cambridgeshire(and a tiny bit of Naarfolk) countryside.

Lot's of peeps about today and not too much traffic so a pretty enjoyable ride.Felt good apart from some tightness in the legs and good to do a solid 100k solo.

No pics from out and about just one from the end enjoying a fine(free!) Americano.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2690366548


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Sep 2019)

I rode down to Tewkesbury to meet up with the GV gang out of the Forest. It was great to meet up with the guys. After breakfast we rode back by Haw Bridge and on to Newent where I had to turn for home. Lovely outing and quite brisk too. 51 smiles in lovely sunshine and excellent company.


----------



## derrick (8 Sep 2019)

Saturdays ride to Heybridge Basin. 5 of us set of at 9am, nice easy ride with no problems apart from a bit of wind. The roads were really quiet most of the times. all motorist's behaved themselves. Lovely bit of brunch when we got there, the tide was out as usual, Nice and easy on the way back as the girls where struggling a bit, something about the wind. We all went back to one of my locals for a beer and chats, lovely day with great company, the biggest ever ride for one of the guys, he was well happy. A really nice route,
https://www.strava.com/activities/2688392918


----------



## Old jon (8 Sep 2019)

Two rides this time, the rest of life intruded on Friday and I had to be home for a delivery from 2:00 pm onwards. Leaving home on the fixed, and the rain started falling. Wearing a warmer jacket for the first time this year, with a windproof front and a beggar all proof back. As the rain became heavier it was obvious I had chosen the wrong jacket. One of those days that conspired with Sod’s Law; and won. By the time I reached the Oakwood Clock I was convinced the third misfortune was about to land on my shoulders. The rain, well, OK, I could see the other side of the road. But by ‘eck it was cold . . .

I reached home eleven and a bit soggy miles after leaving it.



So, this morning gave a blue sky, the fig tree gave some fruit towards breakfast and the band we heard last night was pretty good. Off for a ride goes I.

Gears today, and thoughts of riding uphill. The numbers sound good, 1929 feet in thirty one and some miles, but the calculator says sixty feet per mile. It felt like a lot anyway. Quite a bit of traffic around, ride down the main road to Jack Lane, reach the canal towpath and ride along that to Viaduct Road. The viaduct itself had some railway sort of machinery on it, moving slowly and making non train noises. Track maintenance maybe. Start pedalling up, and continue all the way to the water tower at Cookridge, where the road has mercy on my tired legs and starts downhilling. For a bit. Straight on to Bramhope today, down the hill by the church and back onto the A660 towards Otley. A right turn at the Dyneley Arms goes down the hill to Pool, straight through the hamlet and cross the Wharfe. Hamlet? At the top of Leeds Road, later on, there is now a sign, ‘Welcome to Pool’ and the place is described as a hamlet. But I have some riding to do before reaching that sign.

So, after crossing the second river of the day, the road leads to the third. After a couple of left turns the River Washburn is crossed on Leathley Bridge. Hmm, and the house at the side of the bridge is not called Bridge House, but Leathley Lodge. And the hill up to Farnley starts shortly after that. There were three riders having a rest at the top, where there is a right turn to go to the rest of Farnley. I went straight on down to Otley. A crowd of cyclists at the other side of the road reminded me it was Sunday, no there was not a shout of ‘It’s Sunday!!’ the sight was enough. At the end of Farnley Lane turn left and cross the River Wharfe again, ride the easy way through Otley to the bottom of Leeds Road and then up, to see the sign mentioned earlier. Stay on the A660, be overtaken, not for the first time today, and ride through Bramhope.



The other end of the village has a roundabout, left and climb Kings Road. A right turn at the top for the ride down past Golden Acre Park and across Adel Dam. After rejoining the A660, it is time to ride down to river level via Headingley and Kirkstall. Back across the River Aire, and a little further along back onto the towpath. The sunshine had tempted a number of folk out to the canalside, so a gentle ride for the next two or three miles. Zigzag through Hunslet, bridge over the motorway and up the road to home. Always a welcome sight, the weather has been kind and the ride was just marvellous.

Sunshine makes a good map better,


----------



## Buck (8 Sep 2019)

I've slowly been getting back out and about on the bike and building my fitness which whilst nowhere near where I was before is now bordering on OK! A couple of weeks ago I joined @EasyPeez and @Pale Rider for a 50 mile ride south of the Humber. That was a lovely ride and was a personal test for me to see how my recovery was going and whether I was sufficiently prepared to complete the September ride from Leeds to Scarborough organised by @nickyboy

Yesterday was the day we were heading to Scarborough and I'll admit a few nerves ahead of the planned 80+ mile ride but was confident I could complete the ride whilst recognising that it wasn't going to be easy.

We all met in Leeds near the station before being led out on a slightly different (and easier) route by @colly and his local knowledge. The first 5 miles or so out of the city centre and along the East Leeds Link Road are always a little unpleasant as it's on busy and fast roads but, we soon turned off and headed north through Temple Newsam and out of the northern fringes of Leeds towards Barwick-in-Elmet then onto Aberford.

After we started heading north towards Towton we came across a "Police - Accident - Slow" sign. We carried down the lane to be met by a friendly police officer and a fire engine blocking the road due to an accident.






We had no option but to head back on a short detour, heading north through Saxton and on the lanes through Towton. Then, as we headed up over the railway line at Ulleskelf, I was talking to Nick and we heard a "twang" - the sound of a spoke on his front wheel breaking! Aaargh!! 
He was able to make it to the cafe at Cawood (where we all had breakfast and @Slioch joined us) but then had no choice but to abandon the ride, making alternative arrangements and heading off to Church Fenton and the train home.

We continued with @Kestevan taking the lead and north through the Wheldrake and Stamford Bridge where we had a short stop hunting for AA batteries for @ColinJ (!) then into Malton which was the lumpiest part of the ride with a few hills and bumps before the long descent into Malton and our planned lunch stop.

Here we met @Julia9054 and @Almartino to join us on the last section but said goodbye to @ColinJ and @colly who were heading back home.






The weather was dry and quite sunny although we weren't benefitting from our usual south westerly. Instead we had a Northerly wind to contend with. Whilst hard going at times, it wasn't too bad and the hedges and lanes afforded us some shelter here and there.

After we were fed and watered we headed north out of Malton and joined the A169 into a strong head wind combined with driving that left something to be desired! We pushed hard on the mile or so before we could turn off towards Marishes and the sanctuary of the quiet country lanes with only the occasional car, tractor or dog walker to ride past!












We headed north east continuing on a combination of country lanes and the main road into Scarborough before turning off and riding through the green country lanes on the edge of Wykeham Forest up onto the tops before a nice steady run into Scarborough and along the busy south shore before a final battle with the head wind on Marine Drive and the sanctuary of the fish and chip shop!























As always, thanks to @nickyboy for organising and also @doughnut and his lovely wife Sharon for taking the bags to Scarborough for us 
Also, great to ride again with those mentioned plus Gil, @DiddlyDodds, @theclaud and @IG88

Overall 85 miles and 3,200 ft of climbing

https://www.strava.com/activities/2691033528


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2019)

Buck said:


> I've slowly been getting back out and about on the bike and building my fitness which whilst nowhere near where I was before is now bordering on OK! ...


It was good to see you doing long(ish) rides again.

Great ride report! 

I feel sorry that I don't come all the way to Scarborough (or Llandudno on the sister ride) these days, but I can't afford to stop over (or the higher rail fares) so I compromise and do the first half, before turning back.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Sep 2019)

Arrived on the Isle of Wight this morning, sorted ourselves out and went for a short bike ride to Sandown.

Went to Fat Harry’s where we bought fish and chip’s to have at the sea front. We could have bought Banana Fritter’s and apple waffle’s and presumably deep fried apostrophes.

I think it’s my civic duty to let you know that Harry wasn’t fat and his name isn’t Harry, it’s Gary. Anyway the fish and chips were FAB.

A chip over 6.5 miles.


----------



## colly (8 Sep 2019)

@nickyboy 's ride fromLeeds to Scarborough

Good ride in good company. Thanks @nickyboy , for organising, even though you had had enough by the time we got to Cawood. How did you get that spoke to break just where you planned?
Nice to meet some new faces too and apologies for not getting to say farewell to everyone at Malton, but I'm sure we will cross paths again.
If we go again next year I'll stay over
Colin had planned a very nice route back using part of the 'Wolds Way', some very scenic, traffic free, well surfaced roads, and bits of the outwards route. Through York using pretty much cycle paths all the way. North East to South West and just a few hundred yards of road. It took a while but if only all cities had such good cycle paths.
Out of York and through Copmanthorpe we came across a group of men and women hanging about a bridge over the railway lines. Stopping to speak to an older man it turned out to be not what we expected, a dogging meet, but a group of rail enthusiasts. A steam train was due to be passing though. 'Clun Castle' I was told. ''Cos it dunt mek it oop North much''





We waited a bit but it was late so we pressed on and 5 mins later were crossing back over the same line. More bodies waiting but still no sign of the train so my hope of getting a 'live' photo went out the window. 100m down the road we heard the tell tale whistle of a steam train in the distance. A quick about turn and a brisk ride back up to the top of the bridge saw 'Clun Castle' speeding into view. It was shifting at quite a pace and I had no time to take a photo.
It was impressive though and making quite a racket with steam and smoke billowing. It didn't have the usual rapid chuff chuff chuff of a speeding locomotive. The pistons working at such a speed it sounded more like a crackley helecopter rotor. Magnificent.

I'm not sure how much ground I covered yesterday because I was without electronics. Somewhere between 102 and 115 miles. (115.4 as it turned out) Plenty enough. Me and @ColinJ parted company at Aberford and I had to stop before I even got to Barwick-in-Elmete because I fell off the cliff energy wise. My last half of a jam sandwich had me on the road again within a couple of mins though and I was home by about 8pm.

Great day out.

Plotted using ColinJ's information
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/39685514


----------



## Stonechat (8 Sep 2019)

Well club run today. A weird start with Wraysbury Road Staines jammed with huge number of lorries with lights flashing, and eardrum busting horns sounding.

Just three of us. Outward through Windsor, White Waltham, Warren End home of Velolife, struggling with a bureaucratic planning dept at Royal Borough of Windsor and Maidenhead. Through Henley, and south to Sonning Common. On one of the last roads , there was a large amount of gravel in the centre of the narrow road. Well I found my back wheel slipping away when clear I was going off, I aimed for the right hand vegetation, which was unfortunately mostly brambles.

I got numerous scratches which looked worse than it felt with some bleeding.

So stop at the Herb Farm was welcome and I could clean up.

Back journey through Sonning, Twyford, Binfield, and eventually through the great park.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2690662912
55.7 miles @14.7 mph 1820 feet climbed


----------



## ColinJ (8 Sep 2019)

I think @colly intended to say "_*NOT *a dogging meet_"!


----------



## C R (8 Sep 2019)

Sunday again so another ride for the metric half challenge. After last week's climbing trials, I decided I would take something a bit flatter.

The forecast was for clear skies, but temperature below 10C for the early morning, so long sleeves and fingered gloves, but still in shorts.

Out a bit after 6:30, for the first time before sunrise since spring, though there was almost full daylight by the time I was rolling.

Down the A38 through Kempsey, and then a left at Baynhall for Kerswell Green, where I could see the sun coming up behind the trees around Pirton Pool






Quite an uneventful ride up Kinnersley Bank and down all the way through Kinnersley and Earls Croome, though I somehow was feeling like it was harder to ride than it should be, and attributed it to the lower temperature.

Upton came quick, and then was a left on the Gloucester road for Longdon. This is a nice quiet road, with a different view of the Malverns




And my bike with a milestone sign




I won't be going as far as Gloucester, though, taking a left for Tewkesbury at the A438, it is a fairly easy ride to the A38, but stopping for some refreshment and photos on the bridge over the Severn.






And another view of the Malverns





From here it is a quick ride through the edge of Tewkesbury, and then on to Bredon and Eckington. Stopped at the picnic area by the Avon, where there were a few swans swimming, and the sun made nice light effects on the surface of the river, though my photos don't make it justice.










Now the last section of the ride to Pershore, up Holloway for the only climb of notice, and a swift descent on Rebecca Rd. Then Wadborough, Littleworth and home.

It turns out this was the quickest challenge ride I have done, which might explain why it felt harder than usual, 36.2 miles at 14.8 mph.





Garmin says 2C, but it wasn't anywhere as cold as that. 8C at a guess when setting off, and probably 15C by the time I got home. Lovely ride, lets hope for these bright Sundays to last a while longer yet.


----------



## colly (8 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I think @colly intended to say "_*NOT *a dogging meet_"!


Yeah but we were hoping like.


----------



## i hate hills (8 Sep 2019)

Got all clear to start pedalling again so did 7 mile loop of the coastal paths at Bervie . Big sorry to the lady on the path who i startled with a good morning . She nearly jumped her own height . Sorry also to the lady with 4 dogs ,all on leads . I didnt think it would end well .....Lunch was taken at Gourden Harbour where the local shop doesnt do filled rolls . All told a very enjoyable Sunday pootle . I could get right into this again .


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> I spotted this mural when I passed the cycling park near the velodrome and stopped to watch the kids for a few minutes.


Except I didn't actually include the picture!


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Ah, that one would look fabby in the Street Art thread too @Katherine


----------



## Glow worm (8 Sep 2019)

First a couple from a short ride around North Creake, Norfolk from Friday.






Creake Abbey. There's a surperb cafe just around the corner, well worth a visit.





North Creake church. I took the cross country route back.

Then today a 21 mile ride up to a nature reserve near Ely called Kingfisher Bridge.





White Fen above. Part of the Lodes Way cycle route.






The trademark wonky telegraph poles of the fens.






Hill Farm (Upware). Who says us flatlanders don't have a sense of humour?!






Made it to the nature reserve and made some friends.

I'd been hoping to see a passing osprey or two at Kingfisher Bridge. One had been spotted there earlier but I was out of luck.

But then on my way home, near Wiicken, I was watching Marsh harrier through the bins and another, paler bird caught my eye - boom- osprey! Made my day. I watched it circle getting higher and higher before drifting off south east, a distant speck. As this was around 4 pm I guess it would probably spend tonight somewhere around Sussex before crossing the channel tomorrow.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Sep 2019)

pedal for Scotland today.
My house to the start. Official route to Edinburgh then back via a few backroads the the Union to Falkirk and F&C home.
Had to go round the block a few times to hit 100


----------



## Mike_P (8 Sep 2019)

Sunday - Crikey 21 degrees on the outdoor thermometer so one of the new short sleeve jerseys donned and a pair of mitts retrieved. Initially headed south today on the Defy, avoiding the country park again so a circuitous route to start off with and then joining the route through the Pine Woods passed a number of riders from the Yorkshire Lass Cycling Club returning from their club ride and branching off in different directions. Down to Pannal where the first set of traffic lights cooperated nicely and the second set at the A61 junction nearly did. Up Drury Lane in a new PR despite deliberately leaving one foot unclipped remembering the sudden stop needed last time up this 12.7% max climb. A long wait then followed to cross the bypass for Kirkby Overblow. Thereafter having passed some horse riders turned down Moor Lane and realised from the steepness of the decent why I had failed to climb up it few weeks back.

Climbed Chapel Hill and Mill Lane Kearby, the latter despite the lack of Hill in its name being the steeper up to 12.4% and then through Sicklinghall to Wetherby, where Linton Road once over the old railway bridge had been completely resurfaced  Out of the town on the A168 to Walshford and then to Cattal from where road closure notices for the UCI Championships (the Mens race on the Friday) dominated the roadside. Followed the race route in avoiding the level crossing, across the A59 and through Whixley onto the B6265. Turned west, leaving the UCI route, back to the A168 and then via Arkendale to Farnham where UCI road closure signs reappeared, for the Para-cycling on the first Saturday. Took the quick way home from Ripley via the A61 and B6161 and on the latter suffered more of a near miss rather than close pass
{EDIT - Photo removed as the Police are now involved}
40.12 miles 2275ft climbed Avg 12 mph.


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Sep 2019)

Another lovely sunny day in the borders which seemed to have brought out more cyclists than usual..... 







That was at Dryburgh, the start and only steep bit of what they were calling the Scott's View climb. After they passed I headed for St Boswells to see them again. The A68 / A699 junction attracted many more fans, on two and four legs. 





The horses seemed to be fascinated by the police motorcycles. 
At Dryburgh there was a breakaway 40 seconds in front of the peloton, which was all in one group. Half an hour later there were three main groups and lots of stragglers. Must have been due to Dingleton Hill, which the fastest rider did in 5:20 according to strava. I did it in 2:22  ( but in the other direction )





Today's map -






38 km @ 22km/h 611m up


----------



## delb0y (10 Sep 2019)

Lovely ride today, back to where I tried to go on Saturday when road closures scuppered my plans. Had to (walk) through a herd of bulls who were all trying to get through a narrow gate at the same time as me. They were heading the opposite direction to me but they weren't in a hurry - in the end I had to ease my way through. Had a lovely chat to a fellow on an eBrompton who was recovering from heart surgery and loved the fact eBikes enabled him to still get out. Found my way to the river - had to go through several farm gates and across the farm yard and there was an old fellow sat in a deckchair who pointed me in the right direction. Don't think I would have gone through the yard if he hadn't been there - it's like going into someone's garden, and it was all a bit Deliverance deep down in the river valley. The roads down to the river started off as C roads, then lanes, then farm-tracks... Just the sort of trails I enjoy. Crossed the Leadon on an ancient stone bridge and had to walk up the path on the far side - it was 25%, wet grass and mud and stone. It was hard work pushing the bike up there! All in all, another ride where I discovered many a lane that I'd never been down and enjoyed every second. 33 miles. About my limit at the moment.


----------



## Old jon (10 Sep 2019)

A bright morning again, and calm as well. Best to take advantage of this and go for a ride.

The fixed today, and the idea to ride towards the bottom right hand corner of my map. Where coal was once mined in large amounts. But that was a while ago. Today the ride could have started with a shortcut from Dewsbury Road directly to Hunslet. But no, not me. Habit took me through a bit of Holbeck before traversing the former village on the way to the climb to John o’ Gaunts. Down the hill to the roundabout at Oulton and take the second exit, the A639. Stay on this, a left, at the next roundabout. This bit of road loses height for the next couple of miles to Mickletown, fast pedalling and loads of fun, then levels out through Methley and Methley Junction on the way to Methley Bridge over the River Calder.



Castleford next, no need to ride through the centre just turn left at the first set of lights and ride along to Bridge Street after another left. Cross the Calder again, nope, it’s the Aire and Calder together, and before crossing the Aire and Calder Navigation arrive at the back of a queue of traffic. Most unusual around here. Another rider caught up, we did some left filtering, some overtaking and eventually some pavement riding to reach the cause of the holdup. Half the road coned off and three way lights controlling traffic. Apart from the cones, nothing out of order, no hole(s) in the road, no contractors plant. Ah well, we had reached clear road. I could continue the climb to Peckfield Bar, he turned right, Ledston or Fairburn his possible destination.

Straight on at Peckfield Bar, the A656 can be a busy road. Busy enough that the right turn to Micklefield would have needed a stop and wait. But a couple of hundred yards more , traffic vanished and the road that passes Hook Moor could be used. A good close view of one of the windmills, turbine if you like, was had then turn left for the road to Aberford. Past the former workhouse, down and up and down again on Main Street to turn left onto Cattle Lane. I do dislike the ironmongery that decorates the road here, three large covers next to each other that I am not going to ride over. No way. Really does spoil that corner.

But the rest of the road is fine. Ups and downs to Barwick followed by more similar stuff to Scholes. This all calms down in time to ride a bit of the A64 and the three lanes from there to the A58, and after crossing the Ring Road the fastest bit of today’s ride. It takes quite a hill to do it, and it does increase grin factor by lots. I ride past the spare gates of Roundhay Park so often, never see them open though. Oakwood Clock and half a mile further the building that was once the Clock Cinema, all to pass on the way to skirt the town centre and recross the River Aire before the last of the uphill that takes me home. The sight of which put a grin on my mug after thirty two miles of rather enjoyable riding.

Roads with straight bits . . .


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Sep 2019)

A bit nippy this morning so arm warmers and a lightweight jacket required for the commute, 6.7miles with an average of 16.5 mph.
A bit breezy but a lovely late afternoon/early evening in North Yorkshire. An extended home commute out towards York, 28.4 miles with an average of 15.9 mph.


----------



## i hate hills (10 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 484036
> 
> 
> I cycled 28 miles from the west of Manchester, through Manchester
> ...


Stunning pictures Katherine .


----------



## Mrs M (10 Sep 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 484298
> pedal for Scotland today.
> My house to the start. Official route to Edinburgh then back via a few backroads the the Union to Falkirk and F&C home.
> Had to go round the block a few times to hit 100


Well done


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Sep 2019)

Blumen ‘eck the IoW is lumpy but the roads are mostly smooth, they look like they’ve been recently re-surfaced except in a few places, a joy to ride on them. Anyway we went clock wise around most of the island today, stopped at sad little cafe at Freshwater Bay for lunch, and then followed mostly the excellent cycling way markers to Yarmouth then to Cowes where the floating bridge wasn’t working, they had a small boat instead, loads of cyclists piled onto that. Then from East Cowes by-pass Ryde, then following the markers to a closed road near St Helen’s then onto Ninham our base. 





























This nice cafe had a working model railway going round it.







61.62 miles today, nice weather too.

ETA: longest ride of the year so far.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumen ‘eck the IoW is lumpy but the roads are mostly smooth, they look like they’ve been recently re-surfaced except in a few places, a joy to ride on them. Anyway we went clock wise around most of the island today, stopped at sad little cafe at Freshwater Bay for lunch, and then followed mostly the excellent cycling way markers to Yarmouth then to Cowes where the floating bridge wasn’t working, they had a small boat instead, loads of cyclists piled onto that. Then from East Cowes by-pass Ryde, then following the markers to a closed road near St Helen’s then onto Ninham our base.
> 
> View attachment 484556
> 
> ...



There's something very satisfying about cycling round an island.
IoW looks great.
Bit far from Glasgow though.
Arran is a great day out from here.
Train+ boat £20. 56 miles , a load of climbing and a beautiful place to visit.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Sep 2019)

The weather is shite today on IoW, grey, clouds, drizzly rain, and gusty winds all over. And some real arshole driving today, so crap it got me down and angry and for a lot of the ride I just wanted to go home put my bike away and never look at it again. 

Which is a shame. IoW is mostly lovely and the road surfaces are good and when you’re on a quiet lane the riding is very nice. 

Anyway we set off east today to investigate a bit of the island we missed yesterday via Alberston, Bembridge for hot chocolate and cake, then along the coast on shared paths to Ryde for a mooch about and lunch. Ryde isn’t very nice, could do with some investment, people didn’t look all that happy there. From Ryde to the Garlic Farm and back to base. 25.25 miles. 

No photos today everything looked a bit dull.


----------



## Donger (11 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> The weather is shite today on IoW, grey, clouds, drizzly rain, and gusty winds all over. And some real arshole driving today, so crap it got me down and angry and for a lot of the ride I just wanted to go home put my bike away and never look at it again.
> 
> Which is a shame. IoW is mostly lovely and the road surfaces are good and when you’re on a quiet lane the riding is very nice.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed your first ride anyway, @CarlP. If you get time for any more rides on the island, I can recommend dropping down into Ventnor (if you have the legs to climb back out again!). The Spyglass Inn at the end of the promenade is a nice place to sit watching the sea as you eat. Also recommend the Needles at the west end of the island. (Noticed you just missed them on your earlier ride). There is a little track that leads out from the car park that you can cycle on ..... right along the cliffs. Shared with walkers and tour buses only. Enjoy.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Sep 2019)

Donger said:


> Glad you enjoyed your first ride anyway, @CarlP. If you get time for any more rides on the island, I can recommend dropping down into Ventnor (if you have the legs to climb back out again!). The Spyglass Inn at the end of the promenade is a nice place to sit watching the sea as you eat. Also recommend the Needles at the west end of the island. (Noticed you just missed them on your earlier ride). There is a little track that leads out from the car park that you can cycle on ..... right along the cliffs. Shared with walkers and tour buses only. Enjoy.



We went to the Spyglass yesterday, but didn’t fancy it, tomorrow we’re going to the needles if the weather allows.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Sep 2019)

Two rides 

Tuesday night was a spin out on the Spa. I ended up in a beer emporium...











https://www.strava.com/activities/2701258663

And this morning it was a quick loop in a murky, mizzly Devon. The cows were hooting a hollering going back out after milking 

















There were billions of the buggers!


https://www.strava.com/activities/2701338138


----------



## Old jon (12 Sep 2019)

Sort of cloudy this morning, and a bit of breeze. So, with the help of the breeze the weather could do absolutely anything. The only way to find out is to go and ride in it.

Take the bike with the gears today and look for some quieter roads. It is a long time since Holbeck has been lively, but that is the wrong sort of quiet. Crown Point Bridge and past the West Yorkshire Playhouse, turn right at the roundabout heading for Oakwood. Not busy but hardly quiet. Up that big hill and across the Ring Road, almost peaceful and then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane. One car passed and then nothing except the odd pedestrian. Turn left on Shadwell Main Street, ride to Slaid Hill and turn right onto Wyke Ridge Road. This takes me to East Keswick and a little bit past to the A659 with little traffic at all on a most enjoyable road to ride. OK the A659 has cars and trucks and things, it’s a couple of miles to the left for Linton.

That sharp climb after the bridge there has an atrocious surface, but it is soon over with and the rest of the road is good. Up and down of course like most good roads. Into Wetherby and busy again, go back across the Wharfe and take the third exit on the rather big roundabout. This leads to Collingham and a bit of a decision. Straight on for Bardsey and Rigton Bank or turn left by the former pub and climb Jewitt Lane? The latter. There are two spot heights on the map, twenty seven metres at the Wattle Syke junction and ninety seven just after the junction with Compton Lane. I took my time and admired the scenery. And used bottom gear. Compton Lane leads to East Rigton, quietly.



In fact I did not see a moving car all the way to Thorner. Not a lot seems to happen there although there were three coppers stood outside the pub at the end of Carr Lane. The church clock was chiming twelve, so the pub should have been open. Mexborough Arms, the pub, I just checked on Google Earth. I must be slipping ‘cos I normally navigate by pubs . . .

Still a distance to go and Sandhills is the next notable bit. Most of it is up, the alternative of Carr Lane does not often appeal though. Every road seems to be a lane around here, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall lanes are the next three on today’s route to reach Wetherby Road. Turn left here, and shortly after notice the wind in my face. Riding down Boot Hill does that, not very steep but long enough. The right turn to pass those gates and that clock and continue, using the same roads as the outbound trip to go back across the Aire and along Black Bull Street into Hunslet. Escape from there in the direction of home, arriving with a smile ( our lass was home ) thirty three miles after leaving. A good ride.

Digital maps are quiet.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Sep 2019)

Another damp, windy, cloudy day today in IoW but the met office was promising sunny spells, so we went to Alum bay.

Strong blustery headwinds all the way, via Godshill, Chale Green, Shorwell,
Brightstone where we stopped and had tea and cake at a craft fare, then on to Shalcombe and Alum Bay. I was a bit disappointed in the naffness of what tourism has done to the place but I succumbed to it and made one of those silly sand things that they sell.

The ride back was the same route, but with very welcome tail wind all the way, stopped at Godshill chocolate shop ‘ Chocolate Island’ for a very nice Hot Chocolate, highly recommended.

The promised sunny spells never arrived.

45 miles exactly.






Chocolate Island.






Naff souvenir.






The Map.






Edited to add the lumpy graph.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

Back on the bike after a bit of a hiatus. An 11 mile round trip to an undisclosed location on Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Rode home with two panniers full of walnuts and a rack bag of apples.

Very gusty conditions (mainly a headwind / cross headwind) on the return leg made life interesting on a heavily loaded bike. Good job the cross wind came from the right, as I was being blown around some.

Think I've earned that cup of tea.

Edited to say that I love the hedgerows at this time of year - there are so many nice comestibles to be foraged.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Sep 2019)

A bit of a bug has kept me off two wheels so this one was to see if things are back to normal. Sadly I suspect not. Lovely sunny day for the experiment around the Tewkesbury loop. 35 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

A ride out to watch the Tour of Britian today on stage 7 . Plotted my route out to Fillongay some 28 miles from home . From there I could cut across and catch them again at Astley as the race looped above Atherstone .Normal route out to Market Bosworth then across the A5 where the terrain becomes a lot more rolling . Got to Fillongay early found nice stop to watch . The race came down a descent then hooked left . As the time got nearer loads more cyclists turned up and the infant school came out to cheer them on





The peleton cometh . Impressive bike handling cornering at speed in a big bunch . Back on the bike had a few traffic free miles as the traffic was still stopped . Heading south via Corley to grab 4 veloveiwer squares before getting back on the race route in reverse . At a left turn the police outrider had stopped the cars but allowed me through saying I'd got 5 mins . Found a spot to watch and soon there charging at us




2 riders just off the front . I think the Ineos rider is Dylan van Baarle ?. After watching the race and all the following convoy through . It was straight to the cafe at Astley . Lunch consumed then back home . Slight navigation mishap as Ridewithgps had plotted me down a canal towpath . Stayed on the road which meant Nuneaton town centre a bit busy for my liking but soon back in route back to Market Bosworth and an extended route home to take the milage up to 74 miles ( as my current Eddington is 73 ) . This ride also ticked off September's metric century challenge . A great day for a ride weather near perfect


----------



## Mrs M (13 Sep 2019)

A wee four and a half hour toddle today 
Bit of a clear my head ride (shouldn’t have taken that long, surely) 
The sun was shining, short sleeves and Steptoe gloves were called for!
Toddled along taking in the sights, sound and smells on such a lovely day.
Stopped briefly at Duthie Park for a sandwich and coffee, remembered to “take away” this time and parked myself on a quiet bench in the sunshine, away from the cafe, (which resembles a giant nursery during the day, the noise is unbelievable) 
Confession time - I’m coming to the end of a trying period in my life. Hooray 
Been off work a while, the childhood trauma I buried so long finally came to get me a few weeks ago “big time”, always knew it would. (Flipped my lid a wee bit) 
Anyway I’ve got some help, dealt with it (hard work) and I survived.
I kept it a secret for a long time through (misplaced) shame. Know now I shouldn’t have.
Mr M and friends have been great 
Also, very sad news, our neighbour passed away this week (on our wedding anniversary).
He was 87 and been fading in front of my eyes for weeks. Street won’t be same without him. 
He told his wife, “tell (Mrs M) she was my chum”. Never forget that.
Anyway, apologies for posting doom and gloom.
On a more positive note, as we know, cycling does help so much, helps put things in perspective and lift our mood.
I may have gone”a bit weird today” lol but know the old sayings, life’s too short, grab it while you can, etc. make perfect sense now.
My new bike was a wee prezzie to myself for graduating from the “misery”.
Only 2 pics today, a three ball teeing off at Deeside golf club (very posh) and my new lovely new bike in front of the river Dee, overlooking Cleopatras needle in Duthie Park.
Hope you all had a lovely day, xxx


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2019)

Excellent day at Cannock Chase
2 laps of the Monkey and follow the dog.

Bit tired but its been perfect.
No traffic probs and just right weather wise.

Nice views but i was too busy to take many pics..


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 484948
> View attachment 484947
> 
> A wee four and a half hour toddle today
> ...


hopefully onwards and upward


----------



## Mrs M (13 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> hopefully onwards and upward


For sure 
Thank you​


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Sep 2019)

I wish you well @Mrs M . Nice looking bike.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Sep 2019)

A chilly morning commute 6.7 miles with an average of 16 mph.
The temperature soon warmed for an extended home commute in 18 degrees. 34.8 miles with an average of 15.6 mph, great end to the working week.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> I wish you well @Mrs M . Nice looking bike.


Thank you


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Sep 2019)

A 25 mile ride from Newton Ferrers around to Jennycliff. I then dropped down to Mount Batten.

From there I went to inspect my house with the letting agents.... it’s a bit rough!
Im going to have to do some work...

I came home via Puslinch Hill, a nice little workout 































https://www.strava.com/activities/2704400576


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2019)

A nice bike and stunning scenery is a surefire way of making anyone feel better about themselves. I know always feel better in my head when I'm out cycling.

So onwards and upwards @Mrs M 

P.S. Nice


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Sep 2019)

Keep well @Mrs M

I’ve just come through a big old bumpy bit of life too. It’s nice to have good people around you.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Sep 2019)

Thank you all for the good wishes, a cracking wee family we have on CC.
xx


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 484948
> View attachment 484947
> 
> A wee four and a half hour toddle today
> ...



Well done. Great post.  


Mrs M said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes, a cracking wee family we have on CC.
> xx


I agree.


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2019)

I had a lovely pootle along the path on the East Lancs Road between Walkden and Haydock in yesterday's beautiful evening sunshine. 
Lots of berries and apples on the trees at the side and newly ploughed or harvested fields looking neat. 
I love watching the changes marking the seasons. 






I had fun with my shadow on the way back 






My right knee started hurting on the way back so I just used my left leg for a while but it's actually quite tiring!
Sadly I've woken up with a sore throat today too, so I won't be joining the club ride up to 'The Rake' to watch The Tour of Britain today


----------



## Mrs M (14 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> I had a lovely pootle along the path on the East Lancs Road between Walkden and Haydock in yesterday's beautiful evening sunshine.
> Lots of berries and apples on the trees at the side and newly ploughed or harvested fields looking neat.
> I love watching the changes marking the seasons.
> 
> ...


Shadow looks like you’re on a Penny Farthing bike


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Shadow looks like you’re on a Penny Farthing bike


Exactly! And that's what I named my ride on Strava - (great minds think alike...)


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Sep 2019)

Cracking day here. Blue skies and sunshine. A tad cool In the shade mind you. A 20 mile bimble today. Strava stopped working at 14 miles (as it does frequently around here). I started going onto a lane I hadn't been on in a long time but it was covered in tree branches and rubbish and I thought o wa bound to have a visit from the P fairy like I did a couple of weeks ago, so I decided to go another way.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Sep 2019)

A ride out to Bigbury today. Less than a mile and I went back for my water bottles...

I took the back way to Bigbury through Orcheton Kingston and Ringmore. Hilly indeed!

Back via Modbury and 
Battisborough

Nearly 35 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2707049983


----------



## Old jon (14 Sep 2019)

The weather is still being very kind around here, and I have a bike that needs a bit of riding, just so I don’t forget how. Take the fixed out and point it towards the Wharfe valley.

Of course it does not quite work like that, there are a lot of other places to ride to before that valley is in sight. Office Lock and the towpath to Viaduct Road takes me three miles from home, and I am still in South ( of the river ) Leeds. But only just. Cross the Aire and the way is up, through Headingley where I saw a sign advertising World No Car Day. With the date which I have forgotten. Ride up some more, passing, being passed and passing again another rider. No one had dropped the starter’s flag, just that with one gear only it is difficult to ride slowly uphill. Helps the fitness along though. In time the road levels and the right turn onto Church Lane is taken. This leads to Adel Dam, I must have a look at the history of this sometime, and then the left to Arthington Road. Which is uphill past the eastern side of Golden Acre Park and leads to Kings Road.



After rejoining the A660 in Bramhope I was slightly tempted to turn right again to descend Creskeld Lane. Too late now but maybe I should have. It is interesting. Anyway, settling for the less interesting option, through Bramhope and along to the Dyneley Arms and the twiddle down Pool Bank. Maybe because it is Saturday the traffic was sort of held up through here, the last left turn in the village is the A659 with little traffic at all. So pedal on to Otley and stop for a chew at the maypole. Sort of refuelled start again with a couple of left turns and the climb of Leeds Road. Six cyclists in three pairs passed me on the way up, and a couple of solo riders also. That seems a lot of riders in a couple of miles. That also seems good to me.

Bramhope next, but in the opposite direction to earlier. Quicker this way and the road was quiet too. One ditherer in front of me at the roundabout, eventually chose to go straight on. Seemed to take an age but I was not going to pass that car. Stay on the A660 all the way to Headingley. This was busy, a number of cars with Mum and / or Dad and student child trying to find where that student will be staying. An annual event, Leeds would be poorer without it. And a lot less fun. Still, a ride to complete for me. North Lane and further, to Kirkstall and the towpath back to almost the town centre. The last few streets to home, the door in sight thirty miles after leaving. A smile for the ride, and hasn’t the weather done well?

A map. And an elevation thingummyjig . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Sep 2019)

As I rode to the meet I spotted Rob A at the lights. So we rode together to Upton. John G, Pete M and Steve E rolled up not long after. Steve called Newent so I was pressed into service on the nav front. Just our usual run through to Pendock and Hethelpit Cross for the dodge around Upleadon and the back way into Newent. The Onion Fayre was on so lots of folks were out for the fun. Fortunately we found space in the cafe.
Fun chats over we took the Oxenhall way away from the Fayre. We rode together by Dymock until Bromsberrow where Pete peeled off. Not long after Rob and John headed off from Rye Cross. Steve and I went by Castlemorton to part at Welland Stone as Steve had left his car in Upton.
Superb sunny weather today. Gorgeous day for a ride. 53 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Sep 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Thank you all for the good wishes, a cracking wee family we have on CC.
> xx


Missed the crisis but Best Wishes from me. Keep pedalling


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Sep 2019)

Warm and sunny on Friday but blowing a gale. I couldn't make up my mind which of my westerly wind after w*ork 30 mile loops to do so set off in the direction common to both. I still couldn't make up my mind which to do so did a combination of both. This made it a 40 mile loop and as any proper ride has to have at least one big hill this one had two. I don't take anything more than water on 30 milers so was well knackered when I got home. 

This is in Yarrowdale, looking south west towards the summit of the Swire, first climb of the day. 





I didn't stop at the top but carried on through Ettrickbridge and up and over the Woll. Half way down I remembered I wasn't actually in a hurry so stopped to take a couple of photos. 
Looking back up the hill - 




And looking down the way, south east with the Cheviot on the far horizon on the left. 




One more stop to admire the view and read some poetry -





That is the first verse of the Ballad of Thomas the Rhymer, a thirteenth century loony who claimed to have been abducted by the queen of the fairies. 

Friday's map -





41.8 miles @ 14.8 mph 937m up.


----------



## geocycle (14 Sep 2019)

Nice ride today into the western Dales. Up Kingsdale, through the gates and then down the frightening decent into Dentdale. Big climb out over Gawthrop then down Barbondale. I love the ride down Barbondale but strong headwind.


----------



## galaxy (14 Sep 2019)

Been 30 years since i cycled round there, looks amazing as ever.


----------



## geocycle (14 Sep 2019)

galaxy said:


> Been 30 years since i cycled round there, looks amazing as ever.



Yes, still as steep! Both Kingdale and Barbondale are great riding as you get very few cars. Gates are great traffic calming measures.


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2019)

What fantastic photos everybody.Well done.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Sep 2019)

Had a day to myself but no real plans.
Weather forecast was for wind and rain from the west, so I decided to head that way while it was dry and hopefully have it on my back coming home if it materialised.
Headed from Glasgow to Balloch.
Nice easy run down.
Coffee and headed back home, few local things to do on the way home took it to 50 miles. No rain.



wee bit of traffic beside the Leven.


----------



## C R (14 Sep 2019)

Won't be able to ride tomorrow, but managed to squeeze an hour of riding this evening. Not far, the usual Kempsey, Croome, Wadborough. Quite warm, and the view of the sunset over the Malverns from the railway bridge in Rebecca Rd was fantastic, my phone camera doesn't quite capture it.






It was getting dark by the time I got home. Not many evening rides left as daylight is now shortening quickly.

Just under 15miles at 15.8mph to keep the legs turning.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2019)

Another day of absolutely beautiful conditions in this corner of Suffolk, so I took the opportunity of getting out for a few hours this morning and getting in the 100km ride for September.

I headed out through Buckleshem and round the north of Ipswich to Westerfield & Akenham where a photo opportunity was runied by the horse moving at the wrong time



From there it was north to Needham Market and the Flordon back road to Stowmarket and then a zig-zag route through Little Finborough, Battisford Tye, Ringshall and past Wattisham airfield, on to Whatfield and Elmsett before ending up at Aldham where a stop was taken to photograph one of the local round tower churches at Aldham



After that it was in to Hadleigh and then east into Hintlesham and a slow crawl through Ipswich thanks to the football traffic and eventually home after 68.5 miles. Now for a day off the bike as it's off to Donington Park on Sunday for the British GT final.







https://www.strava.com/activities/2707483625


----------



## DCBassman (15 Sep 2019)

OK, first foray on an e-bike!
The beast:














Jeepers, this thing is heavy, must be over 50lb. Still plenty of work to be done on the lumpier bits, motor or not!
Definitely rewards an educated pootle, as it were, where the effort and gearing is selected to keep it at 25kph at a nice easy cadence.
Certainly got up hills faster than will ever be possible for me unassisted.
Downhills was fun with such a heavy bike (and rider, it must be said!).
11.29 miles, avg 11.8mph, 977ft of up.

Destination.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Sep 2019)

Another ride out to the lake this morning to meet the Fragrant MrsP who was participating in her first Triathlon. I don’t know how those folks do it. She didn’t come last and was third in her age group , I’m chuffed for her.

12.24 miles for me, a slightly different route to investigate a possible commute, although it was a lovely morning I think the bridle way I took would be a boggy mess in the winter, so that’s a no from me.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Sep 2019)

A little bit cooler today in North Yorkshire, out on the Tricross with a couple of friends just before 10am for a Cappuccino at D’Oyleys In Bolton Percy. 26.7 miles with an average of 15.5 mph.


----------



## Basil.B (15 Sep 2019)

Just did my usual loop today about 27 miles.
Coming back past Blenheim Palace I noticed several police cars parked up.
Still looking for the stolen gold toilet I suppose.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Sep 2019)

Currently in Eastbourne. Did a ride this morning, up Beachy Head, down to Birling gap and up the other side, then through Willingdon wanted to try Butts lane but half way up it did not seem possible, I have done harder before, but gave up on the day. On through Polegate, Stone Cross, Westham and Pevensey, back via Pevensey Bay . I managed not to record the first climb, and difficulties uploading.
Approx totals 27 miles, 14 mph 1700 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/2719351253 The start is missing,


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Sep 2019)

Just a 12 mile loop with Wright’s lane to finish, great fun!



















https://www.strava.com/activities/2711025792


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Sep 2019)

I rode down to the start for the Audax. Chartists to the Marches and 104 km was the advert. 50+ riders were set off for the run through familiar lanes to Newent. I teamed up with Andy who, it happened, lived not far from me. We dodged around to Coughton to cross the Wye at Kerne Bridge. Goodrich Castle was the first control and here John joined our little team.
The next leg took us away from the river with some climbing. We dropped into the Monnow valley and rode upstream on ups and downs to Grosmont. The hills came thick and fast but the scenery was superb. The views to the Black Mountains from Saddlebow Hill were amazing. At Hoarwithy we recrossed the Wye to climb away and up over the Marcle ridge. Our next control was at Much Marcle - a very familiar spot to me.
Now it wasn't much further to go to the finish. Redmarley and a couple of easy hills and we were finished. Great event and a superb route.
With riding to the start I had over 80 miles on the clock. A 13 mile return home would cause OCD issues so I rode over to Tirley to take a longer way home. No OCD problems now . 103 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Sep 2019)

Where did all the sunshine go on the day I have time to get out? Had a bit more time today for a longer ride so set off on a rather dull morning although it was still warm to Northwood, Waterloo, Edstaston, onto the main road to Wem, over the railway crossing and past the cricket club before turning back onto lanes to Aston, turn to Barkers Green and onto the Shawbury Road back towards Wem but turning to Tilley, Ruewood, Brandwood , Myddle on to another main road in Burlton where I turn towards Loppington but turn off to English Frankton where the big black clouds which have gathering since I left decided to rain. Pass through Colemere and past the sailing club to Lyneal taking the longer route to Welshampton by now it is raining quite heavily and getting quite dark so I switched the rear light on while stopped at the junction. Through Welshampton meeting the only numpty of the day who thought he would overtake me despite the oncoming traffic, he did think better of it and pull back in and wait but it was a bit pointless to try in the first place. Onwards to Hampton Bank, Northwood and back home rather wet by this point. 26.5 miles, average speed 15.4mph, having been busy last weekend at a dog agility show it seems to have been ages since I have been out on my bike so it was an enjoyable ride despite the rain which BBC weather app didn't forecast!


----------



## lazybloke (16 Sep 2019)

Went for an eventful and *very chilly *pre-dawn ride earlier in the weekend. Also glimpsed Orion, surprisingly high above the horizon already. Winter-a-coming!

Had a moment of terror after a few miles when a large creature started snorting and smashing noisily through the undergrowth, RIGHT NEXT TO ME. My torch wasn't pointing in that direction, and what the hell, did I really want to look into the eyes of some Lovecraftian horror?
Sanity eventually returned, I guess it was a large badger.. but I did cycle off with a slightly raised pulse!


The next hazard was a water sprinkler. Why someone needs to waste water all night I don't know, especially as half of it was on the tarmac.

On to Chobham; snapped a pic of a nice little church and also wanted to get a close pic of those hanging baskets but my phone was out of memory.






A bit further on, two signs that definitely shouldn't go together. Had to delete some old pics to take this one.





Reached Yately and got the "out of memory" error again. This time I wiped the offline maps; the error went away, and i snapped my pics.

Turned and headed for home, but was now noticing bad gear noises, which didn't respond predictably when adjusted. I eventually gave up and jumped on slow trains home.

At home, the gear cable was obviously damaged; need to do that next.
And neither of the Yateley photos actually saved. DAMN.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2019)

Rode the Tameside MTB Trails as part of Go Cycling. A couple of MTB'ers started organising local rides a couple of years ago. I went on these, but as numbers increased, he put it through Go Ride, mainly registration and insurance as it was 'guided'.

Not been out with them for a while as one of the lads has been injured, and I'm usually away over summer months. Spotted they'd put a ride on again last week, but just grabbed the last place on Saturday evening.

Woke to steady drizzle. Drove to the meeting point at Stalybridge and there was 20 of us to get going. As this was TOB weekend and Go Ride, we had a few turn up that clearly had not read the 'MTB's only and Challenging ride.'

There were 4 hybrids and a group of in-experienced senior citizens on E-MTB's (lets say they did flat bridleways after talking to them).

Two riders dropped out after the first climb as they realised this was too challenging (we all waited at the top). The 4 hydrid riders stuck it out, but you can imagine, they had lots of walking sections. The 'senior' citizens managed just, but again walked some of the climbs and descents. Those of us on MTB's kept an eye on them but shot off up the climbs or descents and then waited for the others to catch up - last thing they'd want is one of us charging through. 

I can vouch for the 'you need to put power in' for e-MTB's - not one of them could keep up with us seasoned MTB'ers. An older chap had one (experienced MTB'er) but wasn't able to keep pace uphill - he'd bought one as he was finding keeping up with mates really hard work and was getting dropped.

We got everyone back, and it was an enjoyable ride. Some of the trails have been 'sanitised' a bit, probably because this is going to be a way marked route, and a couple of sections were overly sketchy (muddy drop offs and large ruts) - these have been filled a little.

The Tameside Trail is a really good 16 mile loop up either side of the Stalybridge/Mossley villages.

Just got to look out for my photo in the local press as we were part of the Tameside Cycling Festival...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2019)

Saturday's ride:

I'd missed out on getting my challenge ride in during the pretty much perfect weather last weekend due to a stinker of a bug so I made the most of a good forecast this time round. I was up and on the road by seven and headed out into a chilly morning on a hilly route to Bewdley.

This is a route that I know is short of the 100 miles needed for my qualifying ride so I started off heading in the wrong direction into Shrewsbury to do some extra miles through the Quarry, out to Uffington and Upton Magna then turning south through Atcham, Cross Houses and onto the road for Pitchford, Acton Burnell, up the climb to Folly Bank and down the other side to Cardington. This was all pretty straightforward with very little traffic on the roads early on a Saturday. I deliberately kept the pace easy knowing that I'd need to save something in the legs for later.

After Cardington I turned towards Wall under Heywood where I chose to cross Wenlock Edge via Rushbury and up Roman Bank. This is one of the climbs over the Edge that isn't too bad and is rewarded by a pleasant view at the top and a good descent where I got up to 36 mph.

After Beambridge I was heading for Tugford. The sign for it came up at the next junction but was pointed right rather than left as I'd expected. A quick check of the map showed that I could go either way and the distances were much of a muchness but the signed way is lumpier. I went left.

At Tugford the next climb starts. It had warmed up enough that I could convert the trousers to shorts then I wound my way up the hill on my way to Ditton Priors. I'd intended to pause by the church there to have my elevenses stop but there seemed to be a wedding going on so I went further on and found a gateway to stop in. The wind was picking up more than I'd expected by now and it would be a headwind from here most of the way to Bewdley. Fortunately, this section of the ride is characterized by long flowing descents interspersed with short steep climbs so I was able to make quite good progress. I had one annoying overtake not long after my stop where a large Mitsubishi squeezed past just where the lane narrowed, forcing me against the hedge and bouncing across a sunken drain cover. They then turned off only about 150 yards afterwards - pointless!

Through Stottesdonn and on towards Button Bridge the ride went better and the drivers were mostly more polite. I thought I was going pretty well on the flowing undulations through the Wyre Forest but just before Button Oak my legs cramped up horrendously at the crest of a climb and when I pulled over, wouldn't support my weight. The only real option was to get the weight back on the saddle and try to keep moving slowly in the hope that it would ease. Fortunately it did ease and as long as I took it _very _easy on the short climbs I was still able to enjoy the fast (38mph) descent into Bewdley.

As usual on this route my plan was to head for the railway station to get a drink, have my lunch and watch the trains go by. If the line still connected to Shrewsbury it would have been very tempting to abandon the ride here but I felt better after having rested so carried on. The climb out of Bewdley up to The Lakes area of town is quite a drag but the legs felt okay provided I kept the gearing low. I was slow along the old Tenbury railway path then faced the long drag through the Wyre Forest back up to Button Oak. Again this was in a lower gear than usual but I got there alright even though the legs were giving the odd warning.

The lane to Arley has been resurfaced, which is brilliant as it had been getting teeth-rattlingly rough in all the places you can get up some speed. Meeting a group of cyclists spread right across the road as they climbed towards me removed the temptation to let the bike have its head though.

I stopped at the station despite being well behind schedule by this point and waited to see a train arrive before dropping down to the river crossing and preparing for another big climb the other side. A genuine sounding "I like your bike" from a young lad as I rejoined the road after the footbridge lifted my mood and helped a lot with the ascent to Nash End. I got some surprisingly good speed up on the way to the Severn Valley Country Park, which was very busy, then dropped back down to river level before joining the path alongside the railway to Hampton Loade station where I handily got to my favourite viewpoint just as the auto-train was pulling out.

After a bite to eat in the picnic area at the station I had another steep climb to tackle. Dropping into third from bottom gear got me up the steepest bit of the hill but not without the legs protesting a little. I set out just before a guy on a classic moped and could hear the engine revving behind me but nothing came past. When I looked back I realised that it was too steep for the machine so the chap was powering it up the hill while he walked alongside. That made me feel a bit better.

Getting up to Chelmarsh, you don't have long before having to drop down the hill again. I decided to stay on the main road rather than following the signed cycle route and it turned out to be a great choice with a fairly straight steep descent on a reasonable surface. I hit my highest speed of the trip (40.4 mph) before crossing the railway again near Eardington Halt - first under then over. I spotted a few people in the fields alongside the road and thinking that another train might be due I parked the bike up in a gateway at a good vantage point and went to have a look.

Rejoining the signed NCN route I got through Eardington village alright but the legs cramped again not long after. It was really tempting to shorten the ride and I did stop to check the map for options but I didn't know whether I'd end up missing the century as a result so I dropped into Bridgnorth as planned. I was dreading the climb up into High Town but in a low gear I managed it alright. I couldn't face the rough track and the extra miles if I went to Ironbridge but the only other option was the hilly way to Much Wenlock. I can't have been thinking straight as I went for this route and cramped up yet again on the first climb. After a rest and a drink I managed to carry on very slowly and paced it so that the cramp didn't come back.

The climbing up to Barrow feels like it goes on forever, apart from a couple of descents into valleys where you get some good speed up but then have to regain all the height you've just lost. It was busier than I'd hoped as well, although nobody did anything stupid. At one point a car came up behind me and I could hear the engine being revved, which I ignored. When it did come past it was a car with P plates on with a young driver at the wheel and he proceeded to crunch the gears badly after going by which makes me think it was just inexperience. The road surface on this stretch isn't brilliant either - at one point I feared that a motorcyclist was coming off his bike when he hit a large pothole just after overtaking me.

At Much Wenlock I was able to enjoy another break and bite of flapjack. It's a bit more climbing out of town then there is a nice descent of Wenlock Edge to Sheinton and Cressage. I thought Shore Lane would be a struggle but in a suitably low gear I crested it alright today. I took an alternative way through Acton Pigott to avoid a couple of steep climbs by Cound Moor and took the main road route after Condover to finish.

105.05 miles this time at 11.5 mph moving average. I was out for a full 12 hours including all the stops which is ridiculous for the distance covered. So, the September qualifier is done and I hope to goodness that the October one isn't as hard as this has been.




Early in the ride, a nice floral display on Victoria Quay in Shrewsbury.





Village school at Rushbury.





Lookingh back towards Wenlock Edge on the lane between Tugford and Ditton Priors.





Clee Hill nicely framed. Between Stottesdon and Bagginswood.





Bewdley.





Riding through the Wyre Forest on my way to Button Oak for the second time today.





Churchward 2-8-0 No. 2857 arrives at Arley. Those who know the station might wonder why the colour round the bay window has changed. Apparently it's for some filming which has been taking place over the last few weeks for a big-budget movie due out next year.





Following the lineside cycleway to Hampton Loade.





Taw Valley makes easy work of climbing Eardington Bank. Wish I was.





Much Wenlock.


----------



## Old jon (16 Sep 2019)

There was rain around here last evening, an odd sight after so long without. Half expecting similar stuff this morning but no! Some cloud, little breeze and the odd blue patch of sky. All that concern about which jacket to wear was wasted.

Gears for today’s ride because there would be hills. There are hills anyway but I do feel happier when there are gears to help me up them. And of course the ride starts with the flattest bit I can find, the canal towpath. That is fine, leave at Viaduct Road, drop to Kirkstall Road and then the next four miles are uphill with varying gradients to Cookridge. There may be fifty yards of level at the end of North Lane, but that is always cluttered with cars anyway. Straight on after the water tower, downhill at last, and take the left turn for Otley. There is a view of Leeds and Bradford Airport along here, the other side of the road is easier on the eyes. A crossroads with the Bradford Harrogate Road, the A658 is quicker to type but tells most folk very little, straight across and then down to Otley. When I worked there, this road was referred to as the Old Chevin, Leeds Road was called the New Chevin by locals. That was a while ago.



Cross the River Wharfe here and soon after turn right onto Farnley Lane. It is an odd climb, I would expect it to be as difficult in this direction as it is starting from Leathley Bridge. It does not feel that way, from Otley feels a lot easier. Whichever, climb one side and descend the other, today cross the Washburn River and turn right. This road returns me to the A658, closer to Harrogate, and I have no intention of riding that way. Another right to Pool, crossing the Wharfe again on the way. Yet another turn to the right and ride back to Otley. Why? Pool Bank is steep. I have to climb that high but Leeds Road is easier. Pool Bank next time. Maybe.

At the Dyneley Arms the traffic lights were red, the view from the front of the queue was good. Not the roads. Just about due west, a bit to the left of the A660 in front, the hill that Harewood House sits on is just visible, partly obscured by Rawden Hill I think. It was a good clear view today, most often there is either rain or just haze in the way. Impressive. Ride through Bramhope and at the roundabout wait for a car transporter and carry on for the direct ride home. Shame, really. If I had turned left there is more climbing. The ride totalled 1968 feet of upness, maybe it could have been over 2000. Ah well. Headingley, divert to Kirkstall and back on the towpath. Thirty four miles after leaving I was back home after a brilliant ride, and with aching legs and a grin. Cannot beat that.

Some strange shapes . . .






The little bump in the middle of the elevation trace is the top loop of the ride.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Sep 2019)

17 degrees and a beautiful early evening for an extended home commute. 28.1 miles with a steady average of 15.2 mph.


----------



## Mike_P (16 Sep 2019)

Saturday and decided a westerly ride on the Defy along Penny Pot was oddly long overdue but avoiding the country park meant tackling the climb of Oaker Bank, something the Defy in the past has shown its disgust in by throwing its chain off. No such problems this time; for clarity given the UCI Worlds about to occur there are three Oaker Banks in succession –so I actually descended the northern one before immediately climbing the middle one which brought to me to Jubliee Roundabout, where the UCI circuit comes from the south having ascended the southern most Oaker Bank and turns east whereas I was riding from the north and turning west. Penny Pot was its usual drag as commented on in this UCI Ride of the Week for most of its length

https://worlds.yorkshire.com/the-latest/news/ride-of-the-week-harrogate-west/

Out onto the moor the wind was noticeable and having originally planned to drop down to Swinsty Reservoir instead turned north on the B6451 which forms part of the Womens road race route a week on Saturday. After crossing the A59 at Dangerous Corner the road had been closed recently for a week for repairs so a large fresh patch of tarmac was almost immediately noted in the southbound lane but then worryingly a couple of potholes were still present.

East away from the UCI route along Menwith Hill Road the wind blew me to a new PR on “The Gun Run” past the main entrance to RAF Menwith Hill and then down Lackon Bank to Birstwith.

Through the village I nipped up the access to a new housing development out of curiosity before tackling the western Clint Bank hoping for some wind assistance that failed to occur. At the top continued east on Clint Bank Lane stopping for a snack at a bench that views across the valley with the village of Hampsthwaite nestling low down on the southern side and 1960s-1980s high rise buildings of Harrogate prominent on the ridgeline.

Followed NCN67 to Ripley – the arrival at the cobbled forecourt to the Castle after a steepish uphill section was a bit like hitting the kerb and I feared for the roundness of the front wheel but it seems okay.

The normal brief encounter with A61 and across to Nidd followed. Decided to head through Nidd as the building and high hedges/walls would block the wind and then south east on the B6165 turning off to Scotton where despite a week before Para-cyclists arrive the road surface remains pretty rough in places. Followed the para-cycle route to Burton Leonard where the bit of the route I cycled on had been fully resurfaced. Turned off the route and immediately encountered an appalling road surface. Looped back to Copgrove, I had throught of going west to Markington but the windy approach to Burton Leonard indicated that was not a good idea. On to Staveley and the normal bench for a snack then through Arkendale, Coneythorpe and Flaxby to what I thought would be a lengthy wait for a right turn onto the A59 but a gap in traffic conveniently quickly appeared. Off as quickly to loop through Goldsborough, oddly in a PR given the wind direction, and then decided the Nidd Gorge would be a good idea as the wind would simply blow across the top. Equally the climb of the wall on Beryl Burton was windless as was the rural part of Bilton Lane but definitely not the suburban bit. Downhill west on the A59 around 75% of the dodgy manhole covers had been fixed for the Women Junior Road Race a week on Friday. 41.06 miles 2345ft climb Avg 13.2mph









Sunday and the ebiked hybrid broken free of its commute route by a 7.93 mile shopping trip to the Tesco Express just before the level crossing at Starbeck during which it rewarded its momentarily freedom by working the “remote” controller lose from the handlebar. Now suitably refixed. En route it was apparent the Norwegians were in town.


----------



## colly (17 Sep 2019)

An early, early spin out. I woke after a deep sleep at around 4am. Wide awake and not a chance of dropping back off to sleep so on with the clobber and out the door for about 4.30ish. After switching lights from one bike to another,pumping up tyres etc etc I set off around 20 mins to 5.
The Garmin tells me it was 8.39am but seeing as I am typing this at 6.30 I know it's wrong.
So local lanes in the dark, which is always nice. Several large deer about, umpteen rabbits, couple of owls which I heard but didn't see and as I came by Eccup Reservoir I must have startled a load of resting geese either on the water or on the bank. (too dark to see) As one they started honking and hooting and making massive racket. So loud and sudden it made me jump.
All in all 22 miles and 1100ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40015180


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2019)

Lovely day here. Chilly in the shade but when I got onto the lanes I could feel the heat coming off the tarmac. Only 12 miles for me today, but I had a really good time. Even just a short bimble does you the world of good.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Sep 2019)

The swallows disappeared from County Durham when September arrived but we found them in Shropshire last week. One was watching me from the roof timbers as I took my post ride shower. It was the best ride of the year.

The road between Church Stretton and Little Stretton made a gentle introduction as it's flat and has been bypassed by the A49 so is relatively quiet. The scenery is spectacular with the Long Mynd rising to the right and Ragleth Hill to the left. After Little Stretton a short stretch of the A49 takes you to Marshbrook where the turn over the level crossing takes you onto a nice gentle climb up to Cwm Head.

Although the road is quiet a combination of winding bends and my slow speed meant I soon had a small following of cars. I was enjoying the scenery so much I pulled over to let them pass so I could enjoy it in peace and quiet. Think they must have all been rubber necking too as I caught them up on the descent through Plowden.

It wasn't too long though until I was turning off onto a narrow, gravelly and wet climb to Mydntown and a roller coaster ride through Asterton. My legs were good, the scenery inspiring and the wind light so I enjoyed attacking the short climbs until I got close to Wentnor. There I turned a sharp bend to be confronted with what looked like a wall. I'd been caught unawares and was in the wrong gear, wrestling the bike up the steep gradient I had to stop for a blow at the top.





Top of the hill at Wentnor

My reward was a cooling descent to the River East Onny down to the Bridges which has an interesting looking pub. No time to stop today though as I sped past towards Ratlinghope. It was here my Garmin directed me up a small but steep climb. No problem I could see the skyline so jumped out of the saddle and cranked to the top. Unfortunately, right at the top the Garmin indicated a right turn onto an even steeper climb and there was no sign of the top.

I'd plotted this route a couple of weeks ago and called it 'Long Mynd circuit' so I was a bit miffed to be climbing straight over the hill rather than going around it. Should have checked it before I started. The climb was wonderful though with ever expanding views into Wales in a landscape that seemed to be untouched by man.





On the Long Mynd near Boiling Spring Well

And when you are up you are up, just like the Grand old Duke of York. A top of the world plateau ride through late blooming heather towards the head of the Carding Mill Valley awaits you. When you get there the plunge down Bur Way will test your concentration and your brakes. 'Please, please Mr. Enormous BMW driver don't force me onto this roadside gravel or my back wheel will be away and I'll follow it down into the valley below'.

Doesn't take long to get back down into Church Stretton where Mrs. jg says I have a 'grin like a crack in a pie crust'.






Only 20 miles but what a fantastic 20 miles.

Did a few other rides in the area since I last posted but haven't had any internet access and can't remember the details now. This ride though was unforgettable.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Sep 2019)

Another fantastic day weather wise. 17 miles today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Sep 2019)

A couple of rides to mention.

*Yesterday* I didn't have much time available so did a shortish loop on the Raleigh: Lyth Hill, Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Berrington and, for a change, back via Weeping Cross and Meole Brace.

A pleasant ride without much incident (apart from seeing a young motorist not merely cutting the corner at a junction but coming round it hugging the kerb at speed on the wrong side of the road - fortunately I was stopped and out of the way at the time).

20.4 miles at 14.3 mph average. No photos from this one.

*Today* I only had a short window of opportunity again and set out into quite a chilly but sunny morning following the same route as yesterday for the first few miles (Lyth Hill, Condover, Longnor) but headed from Longnor towards the climb to Folly Bank this time and at the top of the col took a left and carried on climbing to Yell Bank where the view was really nice in these conditions.

I continued through Causewaywood and Ruckley to Acton Burnell and took the familiar way back through Pitchford, Cantlop, Condover and the flatter main road route home.

The roads weren't too bad for the time of morning apart from near the Leebotwood junction (looks like there are roadworks that a few people were trying to avoid). The legs felt a bit tired at the start but eased up as long as I didn't try to push on too fast.

The only thing that spoiled it a bit today was on the A49 section not far from home. A rigid lorry gave a wide overtake but misjudged the traffic coming the other way and had to pull back in sharpish. That would have been okay but he was towing a trailer so I needed to swerve and brake as I got sqeezed into the kerb.

Apart from that it was a really enjoyable ride and I got back with time to spare.

24.1 miles at 13.3 mph average.





Looking towards the Clee Hills from Yell Bank.














A few more snaps from Yell Bank.





The road seems to just drop off a cliff as I head towards Causewaywood.


----------



## pjd57 (18 Sep 2019)

a nice flat run out from Glasgow along the Forth and Clyde canal.
Got to the Kelpies and took a left turn towards Kincardine bridge.
New territory for me.
Almost went on the motorway but thanks to a helpful cyclist I got back on the right path.
Over the bridge and stopped at the start of the Fife coastal path.





Hopefully I will go along it next time and cross back over the Forth Road bridge.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Sep 2019)

Pete M, Steve E, Jules H and me on this one. The extra sunny weather had tempted Steve out. We took the short run to Tewkesbury and on by Northway to show Steve the thatched cottages at Kemerton. We diverted around the higher part of the village before taking a loop around Overbury - a first for me. Our run was fairly standard although Steve wanted to have a look at the big house at Dumbleton. I had Jules and Pete guessing when I took a little used route from Wormington to Stanton. Stanway Bank came next and then the short run along the Cotswold edge. A 44 mph descent from Snowshill lead us to our cafe in Broadway.
We took the usual return with a brief diversion around Hinton on the Green for a change. My legs were tiring on the way back so a stop in Upton for a couple of pints was just the job. With everyone heading their ways home I struggled over the last miles not helped by a spoke breaking causing a buckle and brake rub. So I have some fettling in my future. 71 smiles


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

Yet another 17 miles for me. Tomorrow and Saturday are supposed to be even warmer than today so I will be out again I daresay.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2019)

welsh dragon said:


> Yet another 17 miles for me. Tomorrow and Saturday are supposed to be even warmer than today so I will be out again I daresay.
> 
> View attachment 485770
> View attachment 485771
> ...


You live in a lively part of the country .Always enjoy your photos


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> You live in a lively part of the country .Always enjoy your photos




Thank you.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Sep 2019)

A really warm evening so out on the Tricross at 6.30pm, first ride with lights this season and really impressed with my new Planet X ‘ring of fire’ rear light for £10!
20.61 miles with an average of 18.1 mph, a bit dark for photos but a great spin out.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/deals/q/deal-LIJO3WROF


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Sep 2019)

A 5.5 mile utility ride today to town. Lovely day, I should have gone for a longer ride but didn’t have time.


----------



## TeeShot (20 Sep 2019)

Out with the lads yesterday for a ride along the prom. Blackpool to Fleetwood and back. Great company, leisurely pace, Costa del Sol weather and ice cream. A grand day out


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2019)

Quick blast on the MTB, 16 miles and knocked about 3 minutes off my usual time. The Rock Bros 'bell' is good for warning people. Still won't alert a half deaf pensioner with in-ear headphones, but worked fine with the young lad with big over ear ones. 
One quick ding, and they step aside. Quick thank you, and no need to put the anchors on.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Sep 2019)

More scores on the doors. Another 17 miles for me. Quite a headwind in places this morning. The trees are shedding their leaves now as well. In the sun it was another cracking day


----------



## Aravis (20 Sep 2019)

A spectacular ride yesterday to complete the A-Z towns and villages challenge at Zeals. My wife was returning from Cornwall by car and we agreed to meet at Burnham on Sea in the evening. With those parameters, there was plenty of scope for designing a fine and varied route, and here it is:






Zeals lies between Mere and Wincanton on the old A303. Once south of the M4 I was into territory I don't visit so often. This is the Avon at Bradford basking in the morning sunshine:






Rather than enduring the trek through Warminster on main roads, I picked out a route to the east along the upper Wylye Valley through five villages in quick succession all called Deverill. After the last of these, Kingston Deverill, there was the choice of two routes. I took the easier but longer one via Maiden Bradley which gave an intriguing view of the Long Knoll and Little Knoll, but the right photo opportunity failed to materialise. One for another time, as I frequently say to myself.

Zeals dealt with, I plugged on along the "old" A303, finding it rather dispiriting with long drags gaining height only to throw it away again. It was a landscape I didn't know at all, crossing a succession of river valleys draining to the south coast, again an area I don't often venture into. Where are those Somerset Levels?

Eventually the landscape calmed down. Past RNAS Yeovilton, through Langport and past the spendid Burrow Mump. At Westonzoyland I had to decide whether to take the easy way via Bridgwater and the A38, to cross the Polden Mountains as planned. What is the point of a 24/26 gear it you don't use it? Honour was satisfied.

The final feature on the route was the remote Gold Corner sluice, where the Huntspill river comes into being. It's a spectacular spot, though impossible to photograph in the bright evening sun. A word of warning: the road from the south is extremely rough and clearly doubles as a farmyard for some of its length, if you get what I mean. Yesterday it was just bumpy, but in wet conditions it could be extremely ... difficult.

I rolled up to the sea front at precisely 7pm. The view across the Parrett with Hinckley Point and the Quantocks:






I should've waited a few minutes. But we were both pretty hungry and headed to Tesco just at the right time for final reductions on wraps and sandwiches.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Sep 2019)

Wednesday presented a window of opportunity - the weather forecast was good and Mrs. jg confirmed my presence wasn't required for a few days. I've got an unemployed YHA card somewhere so decided to put that to some use with a mini tour into Yorkshire.

I was a bit late starting so took the boring and busy A167 down to Newton Aycliffe then cut round the town on more boring roads to Heighington. From there the roads become increasingly rural and I had a pleasant ride down to Richmond.

The first real bit of climbing comes at Downholme and as I reached the top I heard the BRRRRAAARRRP of machine gun fire followed by a rat-a-tat-tat of something lighter then the ominous chug-chug-chug of something much heavier. The red flags were flying above the Wathgill ranges and I could still hear their racket even when climbing out of Wensleydale into Coverdale about six miles away.

Coverdale where the miles are hard won. Not a metre of the road is flat. In my mind I see an argument between two ancient road builders - one wanting a road in the valley bottom and one wanting a road on the ridgeline. There is no winner, the road never reaches either the valley bottom or the ridge but oscillates crazily between the two. In fact the first time the road gets anywhere near the river is to cross it at Cover Head where it is only a tiny stream and then it immediately rears skywards to climb over to Wharfedale.

This is the 'easy' side of the infamous Park Rash which climbs from Wharfedale into Coverdale. Easy is a relative term though and at the top I promise myself that the next time I come this way it will be on my motorbike. The view from the top today is stupendous - all the way to the North Sea at Teesmouth which must be sixty miles away.






Hunters Stone at the top of Coverdale. Squint hard enough and you can see Middlesborough.

The descent down Park Rash is literally a white knuckle ride with fists wrapped tightly around the brake levers to keep the bike under control. There was no need to pedal any more as I carried enough speed to take me right up to the Hostel door.






68 miles with 5,100ft of climbing.

TBC


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Sep 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Wednesday presented a window of opportunity - the weather forecast was good and Mrs. jg confirmed my presence wasn't required for a few days. I've got an unemployed YHA card somewhere so decided to put that to some use with a mini tour into Yorkshire.
> 
> I was a bit late starting so took the boring and busy A167 down to Newton Aycliffe then cut round the town on more boring roads to Heighington. From there the roads become increasingly rural and I had a pleasant ride down to Richmond.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful part of the world. When I was 16 years old I had a 50cc motorbike, it would only get up Park Rash in first gear! In those days the road from Kettlewell to Middleham had several gates to open and close as you passed through.


----------



## Donger (20 Sep 2019)

Metric Century-a-Month Challenge time again today. Took advantage of putting my car in for a service in Cheltenham to start a ride somewhere different for a change. The idea was to ride home to Quedgeley (just South of Gloucester) the long way .... heading first East then North, then West before turning South. Cheltenham, during the rush hour and with low sun and fast roundabouts, was a bit grim. Once I got past the racecourse, things started to improve, and by the time I'd climbed up the long drag past Dowdeswell reservoir, it was mostly quiet lanes all the way home. I ended up following a considerable chunk of the BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride route, up the fearsome Roel Hill and then along a ridge with far-reaching views down to Winchcombe. After negotiating a gated road leading steeply down towards Hailes Abbey, I detoured into Stanton & Stanway before finally hitting about 3 miles of roads that I'd never done before. Then back home via Beckford, Bredon, Tewkesbury, Ashleworth and another small but brutal little climb up the Woolridge. Always gets me counting to 100 through gritted teeth, that one. Went by dead reckoning, and misjudged it a tad, meaning I had to ride past my house and out through Elmore for about 3 miles before turning for home and hitting 100km. Actually did 62.5 miles in the end Some piccies of Gloucestershire/Worcestershire scenery:










Another glorious day round these parts. The end of the Indian Summer? Lets hope it keeps going.
Oh, well. That's my first ride since getting back to Blighty. And a good 'un too. Feeling surprisingly fresh too, despite the 62.5 miles and the 3 hills. Climbing Alps was obviously good for me.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2019)

Another quick loop from Eastbourne on Tuesday
Just the loop to Beachy Head and Birling Gap and back

12.94 miles @ 14.3 mph with 1053 feet climbed , a good feet cclimbed per mile ratio

https://www.strava.com/activities/2719351313


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2019)

Another lovely day here. 18 miles for me. This was probably the last day for getting out as the weather is changing tonight to rain and yucky stuff.

Lots of cyclists were out enjoying the sun and warmth. A horrid head wind as well, but still enjoyed the ride. Oh and one horse being ridden. It was all decked out with bright orange reflective ear muffs and socks and cover across his back. He must light up like a Christmas tree at night.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2019)

Quick 7 miles or so for tea last night, up a big hill.

18 or so miles this morning. Decided against Llandegla as it was blowing a hoolie, so looped round Prestatyn, Dyserth and Rhyl. Stopped for breakfast.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I went up to that London on the train today, we cycled to the station and back. About 6.5 miles today. 






The Fragrant MrsP is amongst that lot in the Serpentine.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Sep 2019)

Nice 2 hour toddle today when Mr M was golfing.
Short sleeves were optimistic today so put on my re “cycled” old golf jacket. It’s goretex and lightweight, nice and bright with decent pockets too  perfect
Passed by “The Tin Coo” farm shop and cafe but too soon for refreshments. Did stop to admire the Highland cow and her cute wee calf.
Asked one of the staff how old the little one was, only 2 months. Mum was ok with me nearby but advised she likes to shake her horns around, stayed back just in case. The baby was so cute (pic doesn’t do justice) a wee fluffy brown face and adorable teeny tiny hooves 
Think Dad was in the opposite field having a snooze!
The Aberdeen bypass has taken so much traffic off the country roads and feel really lucky to have such lovely rides on our doorstep.
Enjoyable ride out


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Sep 2019)

Steve E, John G, Pete M, Sara P and me today. Nice to see Sara after a bit of absence. Steve was on a deadline so the Mayfly was the call. Standard run out taking the longer route by Ockeridge. Good stop at the Mayfly with al fresco snacks as the blue skies and warm sun allowed. Just as we were leaving Pete's rear tyre gasped as it went flat. The other 3 said their goodbyes so it was me and Pete with the fix. Sorted we took a steady ride back. Nice outing but I had nothing to put out on the road today. I just rode as best as I could. 41 smiles


----------



## jongooligan (21 Sep 2019)

Just arrived at the YHA in Kettlewell to find a couple of blokes pushing their bikes into the shed in front of me. They'd ridden from Rochdale. They were having a long discussion about whether to lock up their bikes. Eventually they did. Lock them that is.

No surprise then to find them checking in whilst having a long discussion about whether to 'upgrade' to a single occupancy room. Eventually they did. Upgrade to a single occupancy room that is. It cost them an extra £9 each.

They moved off and I got to the reception desk. 'Is anyone in the same room as me?' I asked. 'Well those two were but now they've booked another room you're on your own' replied the manager. 'Is there any extra charge?' I ask. He laughs, ' none at all'. I've just effectively got a free upgrade paid for by two blokes from Lancashire. Doesn't get much better for a Yorkshireman.

Anyway, on to day two of my mini tour to Yorkshire. Thursday morning was eye wateringly glorious. Calm with bright sunshine throwing long shadows across the valley, peaceful with only the sound of rooks cawing and not a cloud in the sky.





Looking across the River Wharfe to Kilnsey crag

I had a gentle ride on the quiet side of the valley past Kilnsey and through Grass Woods to Grassington. It was too early to stop so I pressed on through Hebden with its down then up swoop past the Clarendon, onto Dibbles Bridge with its own down and up swoop. No respite after that though until Greenhow is reached.





Sign at Greenhow

It seems that not all the residents are looking forward to the World Champs.

Made a quick call to my owd lass, as I always do at the top of Greenhow hill, to tell her I could see her house from there then plunged down into Pateley Bridge for tea and rhubarb cake at the Sweetheart tea rooms.

Getting out of PB was a bit of a problem as two HGVs were very slowly edging past each other on the High Street, taking up all the road and both of the footpaths. Have to admire their skill in getting through but also have to question whether there aren't better ways of transporting stuff to places that were built in the days of horse and cart.

I was in no rush though and took the climb to Brimham Rocks steadily, knowing that the ride would get a lot easier once I'd got to the top. There was also the ride through Studley Park to look forward to.





Studley Park

Spotted this gate on the way down to Ripon.






Some of the locals are looking forward to the World Champs. And some are not. I called into the Grantham Arms at Boroughbridge and had a blether with a few blokes at the bar. There was quite a bit of moaning about road and school closures but they also seemed really pleased that their area had been chosen for such a prestigious event.

From there it was into York, the last few miles being on the riverside cycle path. It's very bumpy.






57 miles with 3,100ft of climbing.

TBC


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Sep 2019)

A ride from my friend Patrick’s house out to the edges of Suffolk. I saw linnets, buzzards and partridge. AND A hobby! The hedges were laden with fruit.

Almost 40 miles in the sun, the first 20 into a stern headwind
























https://www.strava.com/activities/2727655631


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Sep 2019)

Friday night's ride, I clocked off early due to the unseasonal sunshine and complete absence of wind. I could have done with a cooling breeze on some of the hills. Only one stop for a photo, at the top of one of said hills, a climb I don't do often and it would appear other people don't either as it resulted in a top ten strava trophy. Looking south east towards the Cheviots -





I've finally worked out how to fully charge my gopro. It always shows 4hrs 40 mins charge but often runs out after five minutes so I rarely bothered putting it on the bike but did so yesterday. And guess what, one shockingly close pass - 





That's a pheasant above the left gear cable desperately trying to take off. Fortunately it held its line in the sprint as I'm doing about 35 mph at this point and hitting it at that speed would not have been good for either of us. 

The map -




31.5 miles @14.7mph, 702m up.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Sep 2019)

Grabbed a late morning ride west to Thornthwaite this morning on the Defy presumably for the last time this year without any form of mudguards. Between Hampsthwaite and Clapham Green there were number of pros heading in the opposite direction obviously trailing one of the UCI routes as I plodded uphill at somewhat a slower speed albeit in a new PR by a good half a minute as part of a row of PRs that came to an abrupt halt with the climb of Day Lane up to Menwith Hill Road, 7.1% avg 16.4% max and plainly too warm today, plus a cross wind hindering, as I stopped midway to get my breath back and not assisted prior to that by my right foot and right pedal becoming disconnected. The wind became a more noticeable cross / headwind on Penny Pot with Knabs Ridge wind farm working nicely; slightly puzzled to pass a parked UCI vehicle as this road is not any of the routes and noted the road outside the housing site on the circuit had thankfully had its patch repairs improved. 19.01 miles 1258ft climbed Avg 14.1mph.







A change of gear including MTB shorts and out on the biked hybrid to find some nominally closed roads to watch the para-cycling. First stopped at the junction on the B6165 where the routes diverged which was very warm so after the initial riders had gone past trundled south-east and found a shady bus stop shelter against which I could prop the ebike so that the sports cam was angled correctly . Stayed there, riders appeared usually in ones or twos such as Dame Sarah Storey accompanied by tv bike




with the occasional grouping




until the broom wagon went pass and then continued south-east only to stop as a few more riders passed and another broom wagon appeared accompanied by the End of Race vehicle. Continued to Knaresborough where the A59 was just reopening so with a hefty volume of traffic released from the shackles made the mistake of taking the parallel cycleway and found myself stuck behind another cyclist and slightly puzzled that his speed up the climb was very similar to that on the level. Back on the vehicular carriageway, which was a long queue of vehicles, eventually found an opportune moment to overtake him. Looped round to the bike park for the Fanzone and got slightly confused where the entrance was; turned out it was not marked, just a case of spotting the gap in the fence and I think I probably did a 380 degree circle of it. Dame Sarah Storey was being interviewed on the stage and commented that the run in to Harrogate was a struggle because of the wind when a breeze had been predicted; the presenter pointed out it was a Yorkshire breeze. Due to delayed medal presentations the opening ceremony was a bit late starting and the flag was raised at which point a light, non Yorkshire, breeze was evident by its inability to fly.




Headed back home using sections of the Circuit and discovered I had “lost” the thin wallet I take with me when cycling – debit card, BC Card and ‘emergency’ ten pound note; eventually dawned on me it was in the zipped pocket of the MTB shorts. 15.06 miles 1002ft of ebike motor paying back its cost.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Sep 2019)

Day three of my mini tour to Yorkshire found me well fed but tired and grumpy due to lack of sleep in York YHA. The dorm had been full but it wasn't the usual horrors of snoring and flatulence that had kept me awake; it was the heat. The security features on the windows prevented them from being opened by all but the slimmest gap so we were stifled.

I was up and out of there as soon as it was light but decided to change my plan for a hilly ride home and dawdle up the Vale of York instead. Rode North out of the city on the main road figuring most of the traffic would be going the other way and I would avoid the bumpy cycle path. Once clear of the ring road I took to the lanes through Overton and Alne to bring me to Easingwold in time for a second breakfast.

Easingwold was market day rammed but I managed to find a seat in the sun at the tea room right on the market square. I ordered a strong coffee to keep me awake and a dark chocolate and stem ginger thing to chew on then just sat there sunbathing and people watching. I was in no rush.

Eventually I mooched off still with no clear route in mind but just gradually tacking North on the lanes rather than the main roads. And so I rolled slowly into Maunby just as the pub was opening.





The Buck at Maunby

That pint coupled with the lack of sleep forced me to move onto plan C. A few miles down the road, somewhere between Warlaby and Danby Wiske I had an attack of the dozies and almost fell off my bike. No more zig zagging now but a fairly direct route to Darlo where I jumped on a train for home.






63 miles with 1,400ft of climbing. TBH I'm a bit dubious about that 1,400ft as there didn't seem to be any climbing at all. Maybe it was all the bridges as I crossed the East Coast mainline several times.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Sep 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Getting out of PB was a bit of a problem as two HGVs were very slowly edging past each other on the High Street, taking up all the road and both of the footpaths. Have to admire their skill in getting through but also have to question whether there aren't better ways of transporting stuff to places that were built in the days of horse and cart.


Its called modernisation; their was a railway until the 1960s


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Sep 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Day three of my mini tour to Yorkshire found me well fed but tired and grumpy due to lack of sleep in York YHA. The dorm had been full but it wasn't the usual horrors of snoring and flatulence that had kept me awake; it was the heat. The security features on the windows prevented them from being opened by all but the slimmest gap so we were stifled.
> 
> I was up and out of there as soon as it was light but decided to change my plan for a hilly ride home and dawdle up the Vale of York instead. Rode North out of the city on the main road figuring most of the traffic would be going the other way and I would avoid the bumpy cycle path. Once clear of the ring road I took to the lanes through Overton and Alne to bring me to Easingwold in time for a second breakfast.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what the climbing numbers would be, but York is low lying.

Leaving to the north is an overall drag up over lots of miles.

I recall one occasion, aggravated by a head breeze, when it was a real struggle.

Going to York, perhaps assisted by a tail breeze, I once averaged more than 15mph - fast for me.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Sep 2019)

Got soaked today. I wasn’t feeling very mature so I got the MTB out and set off for Harwell to watch the Harwell half marathon and watch the Fragrant MrsP come over the line. 

I was planning on doing some riding around before that but after a mile it just pi$$ed down, so I went to the race start and sheltered with a cup of tea and cake. I got bored after about half an hour so got back on the bike in the pouring rain nd went looking for the Fragrant MrsP, found her after a couple of miles and rode back with her. 

Only 8.5 miles today, but they were wet, cold, miserable and windy miles. 






















The council have installed this bike repair station, it’s got a pump and loads of bike tools attached. 






A Bond villain lair, it’s got frikkin lazers going round it.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Sep 2019)

Strange day today.
Had my breakfast/lunch outside in the sun, lovely and warm.
Set out on the MTB with no plan in mind, like Forrest Gump on a bike, (just kept pedalling and pedalling) 
Short sleeves although the sky was murky and looked like it was about to rain. 
Thought just get wet, but rain didn’t appear and heading towards Aberdeen the temp. gage on a local business read 22 degrees 
Ended up at a wee wooded hill area I’ve been to before but stayed longer this time and explored and had some off road fun  Bike handled well on this mini trail, through gravel, mud and leaves. Can’t wait to try something bigger. City was barely visible through the haze (smog) ? 
Also no pins and needles in hands since I adjusted stuff on the handlebars. 
Tired myself out so headed home along a back road that used to be a pot holed rat race into town. 
Closed to traffic at the moment and re tarred, also mostly downhill so easy way home.
Passed Cove Rangers football ground and a ladies match was under way, (sorry lads, couldn’t get a decent pic)!
Another enjoyable ride out. Going back to work tomorrow, part time to start with. Onwards and upwards


----------



## colly (22 Sep 2019)

Damp Sunday afternoon ride to shake off the stinks.

Nowt special but did see a number of 'team cars' about, some festooned with more bikes than is good for them.

All in all a pleasant ride despite the dampness. 

27 miles and just under 2000 ft of upwards.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40239246


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Sep 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 486239
> View attachment 486238
> View attachment 486234
> Strange day today.
> ...



Nice looking bike Mrs M.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> Nice looking bike Mrs M.


Thank you 
Love it


----------



## Mrs M (22 Sep 2019)

P.S. for today’s ride.
Pulling out of our driveway heading right, I saw a wee familiar black and white figure up the road to the left, acting suspiciously 
Went to investigate and found our eldest cat Thomas (aka Romeo)  skulking up our neighbours driveway. Their front door was open and Thomas was making his way towards it.
This neighbour has a large female dog and she calls Thomas “the stalker”.
Apparently he has a wee soft spot for the doggie and follows them on their evening walk, only stopping when they go indoors.
I asked him what he was up to and with a wee guilty look on his face accompanied me home before I left for my ride. What a boy. 
Pic of Thomas (Mr T) in his finest.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2019)

I'd not indended to do much today - just a trip into Felixstowe on a bottlebank run and to get some cash from the hole in the wall. Then I remembered that I needed to get some brake pads for the Giant flatbar which I found were in stock at Halfords in Ipswich and, while I was there, I might just as well pop into Aldi and get some pasta sauce as it was close by.

The bottlebank & cashpoint run accounted for the first 10 miles, a quick stop at home to change to a smaller backpack, then out again on a regular route through Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Martlesham and up Beacon Hill to Rushmere, Westerfield and finally into Ipswich to do the shopping before home. 

All in a total of 51 miles on the day just on a utility ride! 

This from Falkenham where the sugar beet campaign is in full swing to the extent that they're storing them on non-beet fields awaiting collection.


----------



## Donger (23 Sep 2019)

Managed to get out there and squeeze in a cheeky 30 miler before the weather front rolled in. A pleasant bimble around the lanes to Arlingham, Frampton, Whitminster and Epney. For a few miles I was joined by a guy from Stroud Valley Velos, and we chatted as we rode. Even on a fixie, he was just a tad too fast for me, so I eventually let him slide gradually out of view as I just enjoyed a bit of a leg stretcher after my exertions on Friday. It seems to be that time of year when mysterious mannequin/scarecrow figures start to appear all around Elmore and Longney. This was the pick of this year's efforts. (Sorry about the crap picture from my mobile):




Felt the first spots of rain about 5 miles from home, then a bit of light drizzle for the last couple of miles. As I closed the front door behind me, the heavens opened. Might have to wait about a week for it to stop, so glad I got that one in .... closing in on a big personal milestone next month, so need every mile I can get.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## jongooligan (23 Sep 2019)

Back on home soil today for a tandem ride with Mrs. jg.

We dropped down through Chester le Street, got onto the C2C track at North Lodge and headed West at a gentle pace. 'Very relaxing this', says Mrs. jg and it is. Weather's decent, there aren't too many other people on the track and everything's all right with the world.

After a brief debate we decided not to carry on up the track from Beamish but to take to the road through West Pelton and Grange Villa.





Allotments at Grange Villa

Then it was the tough climb up through Craghead onto Wagtail Lane to bring us out onto Green Lane at the top of Quaking Houses bank. Not much discussion up here as we panted to the top.





'Looking Out, Looking In' Miner's memorial at Craghead.

Another discussion at the top. This one about school turning out times. We decided we didn't want to get involved so bombed down through Holmside and across Waldridge Fell. That cut our ride down to just 16 miles but it was good to get out together for a change.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Sep 2019)

It wasn’t supposed to rain today.

Yesterday I made a apple and blackberry crumble.

The Fragrant MrsP wanted to go to Reading today so we took the road bikes and set off on a dry, cloudy/sunny morning with a bit of a headwind. Took the most direct route along the A417, a road I don’t like very much, it’s rolling hills and very busy.

When we got to Norcott, some moronic twunt in a clapped out Corsa shouted out, ‘get on the phuqing path’ so I took more of the primary and slowed the twunt down even more.

Once the business was finished in Reading, a spot of lunch in Browns, we served by a waitress who was without a single shadow of a doubt the most helpful and charming person I have encountered for years.

We then came home more or less the same way.

Stopped at the Co-Op in Pangbourne for some custard for the apple and blackberry crumble.

At Streatley it started to pi$$ down so I got wet. Again. Grrrr....but we did have a tail wind which was nice.






Handy custard holder on the bike.






ETA: 39.43 miles today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Sep 2019)

A bit of a spin to stretch the legs before the weather deteriorated. I took the Raleigh and headed for Lyth Hill, Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Stank, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna and back through Shrewsbury.

Overcast but with occasional glimpses of sunshine and a fresh breeze which was a headwind for the start and finish but a nice tailwind for much of the middle part of the ride.

I thought I'd be helpful at Hunger Hill and pull into a gateway to let a pickup past. Unfortunately they wanted to get into the field through that gate themselves. Ho hum. At Ryton the road is closed by The Fox so after asking if it was okay to walk through the works I had the road pretty much to myself (there was one other cyclist) for the couple of miles to Longnor.

The tailwind was nice all the way to Sundorne (where I took to the road as I knew the old canal path would be muddy) and the drivers behaved themselves making it good to be out. I did a bit of a loop round the town centre (not good for the average speed due to slow traffic) then dropped into the Quarry before leaving town via Belle Vue. The rain started about half an hour after I got back.

29.3 miles at 14.3 mph average.

No photos from this one.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Sep 2019)

No time to get out on the bike this weekend so great to be back on my perch for the morning commute, 6.7 miles with an average of 17 mph.
Quite a nice afternoon for an extended home commute. I got passed by a chap on a fabulous Woodrup, I had to catch him up and have a chat about it, immaculate condition with beautifully lined lugs and lots of shiny Campagnolo Record, I would love to own a Woodrup. Got caught in about 20 mins of rain at the end of my ride. 28 miles with an average of 16.1 mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Sep 2019)

I found time to get out yesterday and today despite the doom and gloom weather forecasts. Sunday's ride was a quick ride round the lanes of Whixall, out towards Northwood, into Whixall , through WelshEnd, to Hollinswood where I turned to Fenns Wood and into Alkington, back to Hollinswood on a different lane, turn to Lower Houses, Coton, Braynes Hall, Waterloo, Edstaston , Poolhead, Foxholes, Ryebank, Horton and back home past The Moatshed. More traffic than I would normally see for some reason but no cyclists, walkers or dog walkers which is quite unusual.19 miles, average speed 15.9mph, no rain either and hardly any wind, still short sleeves and shorts weather.
Today's ride was a bit shorter due to lack of time so for a change I went out the opposite way , which I don't often do for some reason, and started off towards The Moatshed, and through Horton, Ryebank, Edstaston, Waterloo, Coton,, Lower Houses, Hollinswood and over the crossroads to Fenns Wood passing a pony and trap, where there was a road closed sign which I decided to ignore and see if I could get through, past another road closed sign , still nothing happening so carried on to the other end of the closed section where I was turning anyway to cross the canal. When I got to the canal a man just started to wind the bridge up for his boat to pass so I had to wait for his boat which wasn' t even near the bridge to appear and pass , he then insisted on waiting for the next boat to pass which was now stuck in the mud at the edge of the canal before he wound the bridge back down so I could carry on, by now getting cold with the waiting around. Got moving again to Alkington, back into Whixall wher the delay in my carefully timed route meant I would have to pass the school at home time which is always best avoided. Got past without any problems though and carried on towards Northwood and turned for home.16.9 miles, average speed 15.7 mph , bit cooler today and much windier, got home just as it started to rain.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2019)

I've got this week off work and, having looked at the weather forecast, today was probably going to be the best day of the lot so I took the opportunity to get out while I could. 

The first 15 miles was the same as yesterday - the very indirect run through Falkenham (where a bulk carrier blocked the road while being loaded with sugar beet, but the farmer kindly stopped the conveyor belt so I could walk underneath, on the verge), Kirton, Newbourne and Martlesham. This time I turned right and headed into Woodbridge, on to Melton and then south down the other side of the River Deben past



which I've never been to, despite it only being a few miles away. Once I got to Shottisham I turned off the 'B' road onto an unclassified road which led to the object of the ride - All Saints at Ramsholt, the last of the three local round tower churches that I'd not photographed (Aldham & Hasketon beng the others)



Unfortunately this was down little more than a farm track and I picked up a very slow puncture which I should have fixed at the next photo stop at the Ramsholt Arms down another side road by the river, but I just put some air into the tyre and carried on without even stopping for a pint!



Leaving the riverside, I headed out on a loop of Alderton, Hollesley & back to Shottisham (with another stop to add air to the softening tyre) before taking the road back towards Woodbridge. Unfortunately the tyre started loosing more air so I had to stop at a picnic site and fix the problem (a small sharp stone which just had nicked the tube) before continuing on a more direct route home. It got quite breezy for the later part, but it was a lovely warm and sunny day for a ride. https://www.strava.com/activities/2733430467


----------



## galaxy (24 Sep 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Back on home soil today for a tandem ride with Mrs. jg.
> 
> We dropped down through Chester le Street, got onto the C2C track at North Lodge and headed West at a gentle pace. 'Very relaxing this', says Mrs. jg and it is. Weather's decent, there aren't too many other people on the track and everything's all right with the world.
> 
> ...


Lovely Tandem, i used to live in Shiney Row and went to school In Chester-Le- Street, back in the mid 80`s when the world was a better place.Well at least it felt like it then.


----------



## galaxy (24 Sep 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A bit of a spin to stretch the legs before the weather deteriorated. I took the Raleigh and headed for Lyth Hill, Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Stank, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna and back through Shrewsbury.
> 
> Overcast but with occasional glimpses of sunshine and a fresh breeze which was a headwind for the start and finish but a nice tailwind for much of the middle part of the ride.
> 
> ...


On Sunday we walked part of the Long Mynd, before going to Market Drayton, see a lot of the signs for vilages and places you often mention in your write ups.


----------



## C R (24 Sep 2019)

It poured down all morning, but as I was going down to the kitchen to make my lunch I noticed that it had stop and there were even some sunny spells. I couldn't let the chance of a quick lunchtime loop go.

12.5 miles, roads not too wet considering how much it rained. Headwind on the way out required a bit more effort than usual, but still a lovely ride.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (24 Sep 2019)

After many dry rides, can`t remember the last time I got wet but today .......... I was`nt expecting to get a ride in but it stopped raining and brightened by 2.00 so I thought lets go. The roads were certainly drying up as I headed to Creeting and then Stowupland and it still felt warm despite the rain this morning. I`d actually put a base layer on under my short sleeve top ( I hate cold arms and neck) and nearly stopped to take it off but did`nt. I headed to Mendlesham and Cotton and my intention today was to try a slightly different route using those narrow country lanes. As I glanced over my shoulder I could see the clouds get darker in the distance and thought, I am not going to miss this. It started to rain, not too badly so thought my luck was holding. A Police car came the other way and he did`nt slow down, just as well as I did. Shortly afterwards, well, the heavens opened, oh what joy. I was`nt sure if it was hail as it sounded so loud on the helmet, just hard rain I think. I continued on wards to Gipping chuckling away to myself being drenched to the skin, once you are wet you are wet I always say. The last 3 miles it stopped raining and was quite pleasant. The ride ended up at 20.7 at 17.5mph ave (for what it was worth). When I got in I found out that I was`nt the only one who got wet, as Mrs Missile just popped to Tesco and got soaked walking to the car. We compared notes of the rain. Enjoyed the ride and pleased that i`d taken the Claude Butler with mudguards and overshoes although feet still got wet.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Sep 2019)

Heavy showers about today. I spotted a gap in the radar plot and headed out onto wet roads wearing mudguards. I made it round the loop fairly briskly today and not a drop of rain either. Usual loop by Castlemorton lanes, Longdon Marsh, Bushley, Twyning, Upton on Severn and back. All good. 35 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2019)

I also wasn't expecting to get out today with the heavy rain hammering down all morning. Just after lunch though it brightened up and a check of the rainfall radar showed a gap to get out in so I grabbed the knockabout bike and went for it.

Just an easy local loop: Lyth HIll, Condover, Kingstreet, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back over Lyth Hill.

It was a bit chilly straight after the rain so I set out with a fleece and the trouser legs on but by only five miles in I felt boiled as the sun tried to break through so stopped to take those off. Hazards were a few small floods to splash through and busy traffic to cope with on the short main road sections but apart from that a very enjoyable ride. I was a bit slow against the wind while heading southwards but that turned into a good tailwind to help me home. I was fortunate enough to avoid the showers while out and got back with dark clouds just starting to gather again to the west.

25.7 miles at 13.3 mph average.






A bit of a water splash before I get into Condover.





Still some showers about over the Church Stretton area.





Looking towards the Wrekin from Harnage.





Another view of the Wrekin from Lyth Hill.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I've got this week off work and, having looked at the weather forecast, today was probably going to be the best day of the lot so I took the opportunity to get out while I could.
> 
> The first 15 miles was the same as yesterday - the very indirect run through Falkenham (where a bulk carrier blocked the road while being loaded with sugar beet, but the farmer kindly stopped the conveyor belt so I could walk underneath, on the verge), Kirton, Newbourne and Martlesham. This time I turned right and headed into Woodbridge, on to Melton and then south down the other side of the River Deben past
> View attachment 486428
> ...


Cracking church...very old tower. I like it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Sep 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I also wasn't expecting to get out today with the heavy rain hammering down all morning. Just after lunch though it brightened up and a check of the rainfall radar showed a gap to get out in so I grabbed the knockabout bike and went for it.
> 
> Just an easy local loop: Lyth HIll, Condover, Kingstreet, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back over Lyth Hill.
> 
> ...


I was sat in air con office today...but....chapeau to anyone who went out


----------



## pjd57 (24 Sep 2019)

weather forecast was for thunderstorms , torrential downpours etc, so I opted for a run down to Balloch
Plenty of train stations all along the route , just in case.
First few miles were a bit wet, but nothing drastic.
Soon dried out and enjoyed an easy flat run.
Once in Balloch I went to check a future return circular route before turning back home.
Bit of a slog on the canal, wind was getting up from the east.
Coffee stop at Anniesland, then a few local things to do , getting me over the 50 mile mark.

It seems the heavy rain stayed south of Glasgow.


P.S. the cows were behaving.


----------



## gavgav (24 Sep 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I also wasn't expecting to get out today with the heavy rain hammering down all morning. Just after lunch though it brightened up and a check of the rainfall radar showed a gap to get out in so I grabbed the knockabout bike and went for it.
> 
> Just an easy local loop: Lyth HIll, Condover, Kingstreet, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back over Lyth Hill.
> 
> ...



Descending through those showers in an A320 was rather interesting this afternoon!! Boing bounce boing!


----------



## Buck (24 Sep 2019)

I had booked to attend a Canyon/Rapha ride from Harrogate today as part of their involvement with the UCI World Championships taking place there this week. The main reason was to test ride the Endurace which is on my short list for my new bike. 

Despite a couple of days of decent weather today proved to be a little damp, soggy, in fact very very wet!

I’d reserved a bike and just had to take my pedals, shoes and a helmet so I was on the 07:30 train from home via Huddersfield and Harrogate and a short walk to the Starling Cafe meeting point.

There should have been around 35 people on the ride but the weather put a few off so we ended up with around 9 riders and 3 ride leaders. 

The Canyon and Rapha team of guys there were excellent, helping fit the loan bike and briefing us on the ride. They had decided that the long ride we’d planned wouldn’t go ahead as there were a few technical descents that would be unsafe in the conditions.

As well as getting a lovely Canyon Endurace (with SRAM Red Electronic shifting) they were also providing Wahoo Roam head unit’s with the routes pre programmed into them. Nice.

We set of out of the Centre of Harrogate, past the famous Betty’s Cafe then out towards Burnbridge and Pannal. Surprisingly we were soon out of the centre and into countryside. Unfortunately, the drizzle had turned to heavy rain which accompanied us all the way through the ride.

As a result, the road conditions were terrible with lots of standing water, debris on the road and a few potholes thrown in for good measure! One guy was unlucky to have two punctures whilst everyone else was more fortunate. The rain was stinging our faces as we rode on and visibility was difficult due to the constant spray on my glasses but harder without them!

A steady climb to Beckwithshaw then on a nice 7 dilating route on country roads to Norwood took us to a fast decent to Fewston across the head of the reservoir (a good test of the excellent disc brakes) but what goes down must come up so we had a long pull with a few steep ramps out of Fewston and back onto the tops. A good test for my fitness which is slowly coming back. The return into Harrogate was effectively one long run on Penny Pot Lane which, as it neared the Centre became part of the official route with the barriers and banners lining the route. 





Then it was back to the cafe to ring out the socks (I kid you not!), get changed into dry clothes and get something to eat.

I had intended to visit the fanzone but when I got there they had closed it as the field was flooded and unsafe so I headed back to the station and home. 

Despite the weather (I can’t remember ever cycling in rain like that before) it was a great group ride and a perfect test of an elusive Canyon bike. 

20.7 soggy miles with 1,600ft of climbing
https://www.strava.com/activities/2735653018


----------



## Shearwater Missile (25 Sep 2019)

Buck said:


> I had booked to attend a Canyon/Rapha ride from Harrogate today as part of their involvement with the UCI World Championships taking place there this week. The main reason was to test ride the Endurace which is on my short list for my new bike.
> 
> Despite a couple of days of decent weather today proved to be a little damp, soggy, in fact very very wet!
> 
> ...


Nice ride report in terrible conditions, good on you for going. Did the bike pass with flying colours ?


----------



## Buck (25 Sep 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Nice ride report in terrible conditions, good on you for going. Did the bike pass with flying colours ?



I was really impressed. I felt nervous about buying “mail order” but was great to ride it. The finish and detail were excellent as well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Sep 2019)

I'd hoped to get out on a ride with my brother today (at his suggestion) but he "forgot" and wasn't ready so that ended up not happening. After doing a few odd jobs I got out on my own later on using the knockabout bike again to complete a shortish loop: Into the Quarry, Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Condover and back via Lyth Hill.

At the time I set out I thought I'd be through with time to spare before the school rush but it seems one of the schools kicked out at about 2.15 this afternoon. After trying to get through the crowd on the cycle path I gave up and took to the road instead - should have done it sooner.

The Quarry and the towpath to Castlefields was quite busy with people out walking too so not a quick ride along here. I took the old canal path which turned out to be drier than expected after the rain yesterday then found the lane to Upton Magna fairly quiet. I wondered whether a taxi was going to pull out in front of me from the Attingham estate (he was coming out of the farm entrance which has poor visibility rather than using the marked exit).

Since yesterday a set of four-way temporary traffic lights has appeared at the Kingstreet crossroads. Fortunately it changed for me just as I got to it, saving a bit of a wait. I'm not sure the drivers who were already waiting at the other lights appreciated it as much.

On thenarrow and steep climb over Lyth Hill I paused to allow a car to come the other way and the driver didn't even acknowledge my existence let alone offer a thankyou. Manners don't cost anything you know.

21.1 miles this trip at 13 mph average.

No pics again I'm afraid.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Sep 2019)

Jules H and Margaret PR showed up as planned at the Pot. We were aiming at Ditchford Bank for our stop at the Fishing Lakes. With a small chance of a shower the consensus was for a fairly standard route. So out by Defford and Pinvin. The ford at Pinvin had flooded and some poor chap had his car wash away. Yep it was deep! We headed over the old airfield and on to dodge Inkberrow. Not far to the cafe now.
The cafe was quite popular today but Mandy is very efficient so no wait of consequence. Back in the saddle we took the Oddingley route. At White Ladies Aston we had a slight shower. It didn't last long and not far up the road the tarmac was dry. Pirton Church was our choice today before Jules headed home and Margaret and I took to climbing Kinnersley Bank. We parted at Upton leaving me the usual ride back.
Nice easy one today. Very pleasant too. 68 smiles


----------



## Shearwater Missile (26 Sep 2019)

Buck said:


> I was really impressed. I felt nervous about buying “mail order” but was great to ride it. The finish and detail were excellent as well.


Glad you liked it and to ride it in those conditions and at least you could test the brakes well. I bought my Vitus mail order and certainly was not disappointedand would do so again. If you are OK with set up etc and maintenance then no probs.The only thing I will say however is that companies don`t always get certain parts right for the frame size, ie crank length and stem sizing. I know that there will be somebody saying that I bought the wrong size frame but I would disagree with that. What I am saying is that if you decide to buy the bike just make sure the crank is the right size as that would be expensive to change, stem is not so bad.
Thanks for replying back Buck.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Sep 2019)

Mrs 26 fancied a ride. The forecast was showers but not many. So out round her favourite lanes was lovely but we caught a shower at Berrow. We aimed for the church and sat it out inside. Underway again I rode through the ford at Clencher's Mill. Not something I usually do these days. Ledbury was busy but we found a spot for lunch.
We climbed steeply out of Ledbury up Knapp Lane onto Cut Throat Lane, a route not used for a very long time. Eventually, tho', we had the climb over the Wyche to complete. All done and home for a cuppa. 38 smiles


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2019)

Yet another gey, damp and windy morning, but by around 1pm the drizzle had stopped so, after a spot of lunch, I got the Spa Elan out for a quick ride out. I took the direct route out to Martlesham (9 miles instread of 15 using the normal route), then up and into Little Bealings and on to Hasketon to get an updated picture of the local church for the thread on the photo gallery part of this forum




After that it was back down to Great Bealings, across to Tuddenham St. Martin, down to Rushmere St. Andrew and home via Buclesham for another metric 50 and an example of some "special" parking by the person house sitting for my next door neighbour








https://www.strava.com/activities/2741555630


----------



## Mike_P (27 Sep 2019)

A rideless Sunday due to making use of the free local bus, that runs that day until the end of the year through local sponsorship, to and from town to watch the time trails by the start ramp meant, with a week off work, a Monday morning outing for the Defy to Menwith Hill and back once I had fitted it with its Zefal Swan and Croozer mudguards. Despite that the wet roads from the overnight rain meant a pair of well sprayed legs on the first downhill. The return was timed nicely to watch the Junior Womens time trail (see the Watching the UCI championships thread) and quite notable for the noise from some team cars with loudspeakers instructing the rider, or a fellow watcher commented the rider was trying to ride away from the car. A short ride home thereafter – 15.63 miles 974 ft climbed 13.1mph avg

Tuesday was rideless as well but on Wednesday the Defy had a northerly outing. On the brief use of the A59 the Australian Elite Womens Road Race team headed in the opposite direction trailing their route.





North on the A61 from Killinghall traffic was being stopped and the occupiers of a marquee that had been set up alongside the road at Ripley gave a large cheer as I passed. After turning off got a PR on the road north west from Markington (NCN67) Up to and down from Hob Hill to head west towards Sawley and found myself failing to keep up with the Italian Elite Womens team. As had happened on Monday a “No Cycling” rule was uttered by a marshall but which quickly countered simply by the fact others were. At Hebden bank the Netherlands Elite Womens team strolled up the bank as if it did not exist – Starva claims gradients up to 44.8%




After the time trailists passed back direct along the race route going the wrong way around roundabouts and the easiest right turn on the A61 for some time. 20.15 miles 1357ft climbed Avg 14.4mph








There was a distinct south westerly yesterday so west along Penny Pot, north on the B6451 and west on the A59 was a bit of a slog with the only respite from the largely cross head wind being during the sheltered part of the climb of Cote du Blubberhouses, presumably a Cat 4 climb due to its length than gradient although the rough road surface meant dropping a gear to cope with that. Destination was Summerscales (12.4 miles and 1046ft climbed) and the only available road sign to prop the bike against was on the westbound side. The rain then came and went and then the very drawn out Mens Junior Race passed (again see the Watching the UCI Thread). The rolling road block was immediately behind the last race vehicles and the lengthy queue of general traffic meant a quick dash across the road and I continued west to Bolton Bridge and then through Addingham and Ilkley to Askwith where it dawned on me the south westerly would make it good day to go up another climb I have avoided; that from Askwith to the moor top . Initially steep from the junction in the village it eases although quite a drag on the final length to the top – I spent the time counting the pedal strokes as the top very very gradually became closer and made it before I got to 100. Across the moor, down to Swinsty rerservor, Fewston and back on Penny Pot. The longer return ride had 1487ft of climbing at a 14mph avg and all told another metric half century at 35.29 miles .


----------



## jongooligan (27 Sep 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Had a creaky click thing going on and discovered some play in BB so fitted a new Hollowtech 2 bottom bracket to my Kinesis Racelight this morning. Need to take it out for a longer test ride .........



Went out for a bit of noodling to test this fix. Didn't want to stray too far from home in case (a) my fettling came unfettled and (b) it started to chuck it down. Well the fettling stayed fettled but it is now chucking it down so that worked out OK.

A couple of laps of the Leamside TT course followed by some loops around East Rainton, Fencehouses and Castle Dene were enough for me to realise that the creaking has stopped but the click is still there. Dammit! I thought they were part of the same thing as they were in sync with the pedal revs. New BB is very smooth btw. Amazing how gummy the old one had become.

On the way across to Lumley I got a very close pass from white van man. It seemed deliberate and totally uneccessary as there was plenty of room. That was confirmed by a second close pass (I passed him in a traffic queue) where he had the passenger window down so that both he and his passenger could shout threats and abuse at me. Absolutely baffled why they were so irate but wasn't going to engage.

Anyway, pleased to get out for a ride even though it was just 18 miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Sep 2019)

Big gang out today. Steve E, John G, Jules H, Rich B, Pete M, Margaret PR and me made 7. Craycombe Farm Tearooms was the decision so it was a traditional route by Strensham, Eckington and the Combertons. A rain shower had us stop to shelter in the churchyard. Onward by Cropthorne took us back across the Avon. Time for coffee.
John headed off up the main road while the rest of us preferred the quiet lanes by Bishampton and Throckmorton. The water in the ford at Pinvin had gone down by half a meter since Wednesday but was still impassable by car. Still no sign of the sunken vehicle either. Pete lead us around to Stonehall Common and not long after Jules peeled off home. We parted at Upton just leaving me to take my usual run back.
Nice outing in blustery conditions. Everyone had fun. 55 smiles


----------



## Old jon (29 Sep 2019)

Twelve days since my last ride! It is all my fault, I broke the rule. The rule that says
Don’t
Involve
Yourself
The kitchen looks better for it. Honest.
So take out the fixed and find out if I can still ride it. This is yesterday, and the weather was a bit yuck in the morning, with promises of being less yuck in the afternoon. I believed the promises and was not disappointed, by the weather anyway. The usual chug around Holbeck took rather longer than expected, who would expect a traffic jam there on a Saturday afternoon? Escape through Hunslet and climb the awkward hill to John o’ Gaunts. The mileage just ticked to five and a half as I rode past the front door of what was once the pub of that name. Pedalling becomes easier, through Woodlesford and across the waterways with an all too brief glimpse of green fields. Then up the two short climbs and into Swillington. The road tends upwards again, according to my map there is a brickworks to pass before the descent to Garforth.
Around the northern side of the town, fields on the left and housing on the right then urban stuff almost all the way to the roundabout over the M1. Ride away on the B1217 towards Lotherton Hall, being passed ( nicely ) by a couple of minibuses and two full size versions apparently going to the Mint Festival. I like live music, usually go to a couple of gigs a week. Spending the weekend in a muddy field? The band would have to be good, these days. Keep pedalling, no choice on this bike, reach the gates to the hall and turn left onto Lotherton Lane. The breeze has a few hedge openings along here which remind you, me anyway, that I have been enjoying a tailwind. Which still helped a bit along Main Street in Aberford.



The road out stays sort of close to Cock Beck, but higher, until crossing the beck at the bottom of the hill up to the maypole at Barwick. Turn left, more rising road leads out of the village until a bit of a drop towards Scholes. A quiet place on a Saturday afternoon. Cross the Beechinged railway on the way to the A64 and once there turn left and then right onto Thorner Lane. The next left reaches the A58 after a mile or so, as I turned left onto that road there were sirens. They were travelling in the opposite direction, I am still wondering where they were going to. Anyway, down that big hill, still spinning out at twenty eight. Turn right to head towards the Oakwood Clock and then down to the Fforde Grene junction. Named after the pub that once adorned the crossroads which has been replaced by a much more complicated junction that is less than easy to negotiate on two wheels. More downhill, heading to cross the river at Crown Point Bridge. Which leaves me with a short ride further to reach home. Just over twenty eight miles, an encouraging moving average, for me, and a smile ‘cos I beat the yuck weather. Marvellous!

The garthing provides a scribble


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Sep 2019)

A short, blowy loop out to Battisborough on the Spa. Cracking headwind on the way back!
















https://www.strava.com/activities/2748778515


----------



## gbb (29 Sep 2019)

Yesterdays ride, not many miles done lately and it was blowing a fair bit so an hour meandering on the ebike...past theNene Valley Railway and saw.....





The Flying Scotsman. I thought there were a lot of folk hanging around telling my mum (89) just now, she said she went on it circa 1951 or 2,Bristol to Alnmouth Northumberland, lovely train to ride on she remembers.
Also rose through Ferry Meadows country park, apparently otters are a regular sighting now as well as ravens.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (29 Sep 2019)

Yesterday was a swim rather than a ride in Wales. I rode the Border Castles 200km Randonnée from Chepstow. With about 3000m elevation and weather warnings covering all points of social media, we were guaranteed a tough ride. Enjoy the short video:


View: https://youtu.be/_uhzkSoB3Xs


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Sep 2019)

Weather 
Dawes Kingpin 
Group ride. 

I’ve been watching the weather all week in anticipation of a group ride I organised for today. It wasn’t looking good, and I considered postponing the ride to another day. 

After taking the Fragrant MrsP to Heathrow at stupid o’clock, coming home and taking the dogs out, I got the Kingpin out to meet some other small wheeler riders at Didcot Station. 

Six hardy folks turned up all on Kingpins ( I was expecting a few more on other small wheelers) and we set off for our ride along cycle route 5 to Oxford, stopping At Abingdon for coffee and cake. 

We continued to Oxford via Radley keeping mostly off road, along the Thames and stopped for lunch and came back. 

The pace was conversational, there were stops for photos, minor mechanicals and site seeing. 

The weather was supposed to be awful, but we got lucky and only got slightly damp once. 

I had a nice time with a bunch of strangers I met on the internet. It’s a funny old world. 








































About 35 miles, not bad on a 50 year old shopping bike.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Sep 2019)

Yesterday's ride. It was 2:00 before the roads looked dry enough to venture out, but it was at least sunny and just warm enough for shorts. I headed west into the wind with the intention of a short out and back but ended up extending it twice to make an anti-clockwise loop.
It was only warm enough for one photo stop.







These are the Bear Gates at Traquair House. They were closed behind Bonnie Prince Charlie and will only be opened again when there is a Stuart on the throne, or Brexit is solved, whichever comes first.

The map -






53 miles @ 15mph 3093 feet up.


----------



## steven1988 (29 Sep 2019)

Absolutely Drenched on our ride at Sherwood Pines today, 22.2 miles takes my eldest to 200.5 for the month, all in aid of cancer research, raising over £300


----------



## Edwardoka (30 Sep 2019)

Out for the first time in about 6 weeks yesterday, nothing too special. Headed up Stewarton Road via the Dams to Darnley country park, following the route of the Tour of Britain once again.

Puggled my way over the top of climb, I tucked into the descent, a mile or so in I hit a bump at ~33mph and heard a noise that can only be described as "fwip", and looked back to see, no pannier.

I then spent 20 minutes combing the area trying to find the thing (is that it? no, that's a dead badger, poor sod ) before giving it up as lost. Rode home, not willing to continue on because of the risk of being stranded sans tools, pump, inner tubes etc.

Got back home to see the pannier sat on the kitchen table where I'd left it. RAGE

Then went back out but with 21 miles in the bank I decided not to go too far in case my lack of fitness came back to bite me, so went for an aimless wander, ended up at the Belladrome, but my body said "nuh uh" after the third interval so then pootled around the city exploring the aftermath of the Great Scottish Run.

Total for the day: 44.5 miles, 1900ft, 12.6mph moving average.


----------



## graham bowers (30 Sep 2019)

And a grand day out it was too. Thanks for organising it @CarlP . My wife used to worry about me going out to play with potential axe murderers I met on the internet............I think she's come to terms with it...............


----------



## Donger (30 Sep 2019)

graham bowers said:


> And a grand day out it was too. Thanks for organising it @CarlP . My wife used to worry about me going out to play with potential axe murderers I met on the internet............I think she's come to terms with it...............


So that's what the "P" in "@CarlP" stands for, is it? Carl Potential-Axe-Murderer. That's how I will always imagine him from now.


----------



## Donger (30 Sep 2019)

Grabbed another cheeky 21 miler today before the latest weather front was due. Turned out to be a nice little ride, with a large Severn Bore, a couple of nice chats with total strangers and a great encounter with an elderly lady who was doing John O'Groats to Land's End, fully laden and unsupported, 30 miles at a time. Chapeau! I was able to point her in the right direction and offer some words of encouragement.
Just a shame that she narrowly missed the spectacle of the Severn Bore at Stonebench. I hadn't realised one was due, but I pulled over to wait for it when I spotted a crowd of about 20 people waiting at the roadside by Riverside Farm. Just as the wave arrived, I had to move my bike to let a Ford Fiesta pass, so I didn't get a picture. The driver timed it all wrong, and ended up having her wheels washed by a tidal wave as she passed a parked car right alongside the riverbank. This was the immediate aftermath:







Plenty of mud to be removed from my boots and the bike later. By the time I got to Epney, the Severn had breached the opposite bank, and was above the level of the road, though thankfully kept out by the flood wall:






At Framilode, I made a new friend of this lurcher that had been lying on the flood wall watching the tide:







Carried on to the bottom end of Frampton before turning for home and encountering JO'G-LE Lady again. The river level had already dropped about 6 feet by the time I passed Epney, which seemed unusually fast. Got home in the dry, avoiding the flooded, muddy lane at Stonebench. 21.9 enjoyable miles.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

I had to go to a training course in the next town today. It's 10k one way and 200m below us.

I didn't take any pictures, so here's a graphic representation of the ride. I came back on a different route to normal because I'm fed up of always climbing the same hill...

Once up the hill I entered the Twilight zone, a complex and entirely sign free expanse of fields, hedgerows, and random roads going in various directions that I have never managed to cross using the same route twice.

Also, it was blowing a hooley.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had to go to a training course in the next town today. It's 10k one way and 200m below us.
> 
> I didn't take any pictures, so here's a graphic representation of the ride. I came back on a different route to normal because I'm fet up of always climbing the same hill...
> 
> ...


As long as it blew the cobwebs away after doing your course, that’s what counts!


----------



## jongooligan (30 Sep 2019)

Fancied a bit of a bimble today so dropped down through Chester le Street market place and headed out to Rickleton where I got onto the C2C path and turned uphill. My legs felt good, having not been out since Friday and there always seemed to be someone in sight who was going just a bit slower than me so I was continually pulled along by an invisible carrot on a stick and made rapid progress. Realised how fast I was going when a dog suddenly appeared from the trackside undergrowth and I had to drop anchor. The back wheel locked up on wet leaves and tried to overtake me so I took it a little easier after that.

About 13 miles in and I reached Annfield Plain having not even broken sweat so I decided to chuck in a few hills. Carried on up the track to Brooms then took the fast descent to Stoney Heap.




The beast of Brooms

The descent is fab but it had to be paid for. At the bottom there's a dodgy offset crossroads with terrible sight lines so I had to lose all my speed to get through that. Then there's a gravelly downhill bend straight into the steepest part of the climb. Romped up to the top and was barrelling along towards Maiden Law when I felt the rear tyre grounding out. Bugger!

Stopped to pump it up and carried on but it was down again within a mile so had to stop to repair it. And couldn't.

Whatever it is that's stuck in there is stuck tight. Thinking it was a flint I tried to dislodge it but only succeeded in breaking it and making it even sharper. Eventually, after lots of faffing and swearing I called in the cavalry for a rescue.

Had intended to do a lot more but finished with 22 miles.


----------



## bruce1530 (30 Sep 2019)

Haven’t been out much lately, so determined to get a decent run in today. Headed along the coast to Largs - can be a busy road, but nice and flat.

Light breeze in my face as I left, pleasant if uneventful trip outwards. Arrived at Largs ferry terminal - exactly 20km - and went on a bit further to make a 50 round trip. 

Half way to Wemyss Bay, 25k, stopped to admire the view, then headed back. Coffee in Largs, then homewards.

Nice trip. No strava PBs, no new roads, no nasty close encounters - just good weather, and uneventful, pleasant riding.

Then, about 100 yards from home, there’s a section where the main road narrows, with 2 traffic islands, just outside a school. And that’s where the idiot in the Volvo forced his way past.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Sep 2019)

Despite the awful weather forecasts for Shropshire I managed 2 rides without getting wet. Yesterdays ride needed a change of planned route as there was a 10k race in Wem and lots of roads would be closed so I decided to stick around Whixall as they wouldn't be brave enough to send people that way in case they got lost never to be found.(Lots of people get lost here) I started towards Northwood then turned to Whixall carrying straight on to Hollinswood where I turn left at the crossroads to Fenns Wood and Fenns Bank through a few floods, taking the second bridge over the canal to Blackloe and onto Alkington where I turn to Tilstock. In Tilstock take he next turn back towards Whixall coming out at the crossroads from earlier, turn left and retrace my route for a short distance before turning onto Goblins Lane and towards Stanleygreen, Lower Houses and Coton , turn to Cotonwood where I find a much bigger/deeper flood but get through ok to find an even bigger flood which I couldn't even see the end of, decided that was a bit much and turned back to take a different lane forgetting that the last flood was now at the bottom of a downhill section and hit it with a bit too much speed and got wet. Rejoined the lane I was originally on and coming to the Whitchuch Road there was a road closed sign, luckily it was closed to the left and I was going right, turned back towards Braynes Hall, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton and back home. No rain, no wind and still quite mild- still short sleeves and shorts weather. Lots of cyclists out too. The rain and wind started when I got back which unfortunately meant a wet dog walk. 26.3 miles/ 15.8mph average.
Warm and sunny again this morning and I decided to go the opposite way so started towards Wolverley and turned to Loppington where some traffic lights have appeared, turned left at the crossroads to Nonely avoiding the other lane which would be flooded and turned to Brandwood, Myddle and out onto the Ellesmere/Shrewsbury road to Burlton where I turned back to Loppington turning the opposite way at the crossroads to Brown Heath, English Frankton and turned down some really filthy lanes to Colemere, round the mere to Lyneal where I took the longer route to Welshampton, Hampton Bank back to Northwood and turn for home. 21.1 miles, 15.7mph average and had to clean the bike when I got home.


----------



## Old jon (30 Sep 2019)

Blue sky this morning, gentle breeze by the look of things so it is time to take the geared bike out for a ride.
Down Dewsbury Road, onto Jack Lane and wander through Holbeck to Water Lane, which points reasonably well to one end of Crown Point Road. At the other end is the bridge, so across the river and head for Regent Street. Which has the name but no other attribute of the more famous street . . .
After a bit, the road is uphill and the clock at Oakwood is passed. And afterwards, Boot Hill. The plan, which was followed, was to ride the A58 to Wetherby. It is a bit direct and usually not too busy on a weekday morning, also I rarely ride it in this direction. Fun to ride through Scarcroft downhill for a change and Collingham seemed an easy ride through as well. Drop to the roundabout outside Wetherby and take the first exit into the town. Across the river, the Wharfe this time, and straight on until the right turn onto the road for York, the B1224. That leaves Wetherby behind, after a steep climb over the bridge across the A1M. Clear road to the roundabout by the racecourse and stay on the same road for a mile and a bit to another right turn. This time leading to Walton.



A quick glance at the map and Walton looks big. But it is right next door to a prison, which is the big bit on the map. Thorp Arch next and then the bridge over the Wharfe and that very sharp climb to Boston Spa’s Main Street. This street always seems busy, it’s the A659 again, turn left onto it and after not very far turn right onto the Clifford road. Turn right at the bottom of the village, the road is steeper the further you ride. Once past the former convent and adjacent church the road levels, and even drops a bit on the way to Bramham. Where you have to turn left or right. This was once a crossroads, the Thorner road was straight on and there is still some of it there to confuse the unwary. Me, about four years ago, rode straight across to find a dead end confronting me a few yards along . . .
Not this time though. Ride around and cross the A1M again and head to Thorner. Proper road, up and down by various amounts and a lot easier today with the lack of a headwind. Leaving the village I chose Sandhills. It was good to see the old red postbox at the end of the climbing. Onto Skeltons Lane, same gear as usual but spinning a bit faster for some reason. Good though, reached the left onto the Wetherby Road quickly, kept up the pace and was well happy descending the next hill. Only a few miles now, the River Aire has to be crossed ‘cos I live south of it. The end of my street is a good sight, especially after thirty five dry miles. Grin time.

And I thought the ride was sort of circular . . .


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> As long as it blew the cobwebs away after doing your course, that’s what counts!



Cobwebs blown away, also spiders, small rodents and any fittings that were not nailed down.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2019)

Had an amazing weekend of cycling up in Yorkshire with @13 rider, @Supersuperleeds and @tallliman to watch the UCI world Champs. 

Met up at 8am Friday morning and set off for the long slog up to the outskirts of York, which was to be our weekend home. The best way to describe this ride in a nutshell was Wet, Dry, Wet, Dry, and Bloody Soaked! A puncture at Nottingham was the only real incident we had. 85 miles in we met @tallliman at Doncaster station who was unable to complete the entire distance due to injury. As we got into the flats north of here for the last 40 miles the rain really came down but It was only our clothing that was dampened and not our spirits!

Met up with the support car driver (13 rider’s sister) on arrival and there was a homemade chilli waiting once settled into the digs. A great end to a ride in tough conditions, 129 miles to the good.

Saturday we ventured out to watch the ladies race at both Menwith Hill and then into Harrogate to the finish line. The route for the first ten miles was flat and very wet again, however once we got as far as Wetherby the rain had stopped although the trail we followed at this point was very muddy and 13 rider and I looked like we’d been mountain biking, which put me in a bit of a foul mood! Once at the top of a cold Menwith Hill and the riders passed we made our way to a cafe for a bit of light refreshment before descending (and ascending a bit!) into Harrogate to soak in the lively atmosphere. Sensing the carnage after the finish we left a little early, confident that the race was wrapped up anyway. Avoiding that same horrid trail we got filthy on on the way back, we found some flattish roads back to the digs, though not before a killer climb in Knaresborough that I completely underestimated and consequently blew up on!! 
Got back to the digs having done 65 miles, and set off to the local pub for post ride nutrition!

Sunday’s initial plan to return to Harrogate for the Men’s race didn’t quite come to fruition- the forecast was just atrocious and so we made the smart decision not to get wet a third time and watched it from the digs, though we did get out for a cheeky 16 mile loop early doors before the rain hit, which it did soon after! After a long lazy day in front of the telly guzzling snacks, we treated ourselves to Fish n Chips and that was pretty much all she wrote for that day!

This morning we set off at 7am to head towards Lincoln and the train home along a largely pan flat route. Tallliman’s injury symptoms were such that he couldn’t continue the entire journey and so we said goodbye to him at Howden station before pressing on to Lincoln via the picturesque Humber Bridge. Having made good time getting here (roughly halfway) we had an hour’s stop, refuelled then upped the pace a little as we shot through the Lincolnshire countryside to make the afternoon train. Only one climb of note at scampton just outside Lincoln, quite a punchy number it was too! Before long though we were at Lincoln station and had a coffee as we waited for the train home. 83 miles in the bag by this stage. 

The first to get off the train, I said good bye to supersuperleeds and 13 rider before embarking on the final 15 miles home. Conscious of the forthcoming forecasted rain, I didn’t hang about and made it to within a mile from home before it started to make its presence felt......

An awesome weekend’s riding, with awesome company, 309.29 miles completed across the four days in sometimes awful conditions but I wouldn’t change it for the world!

Some pics to finish...


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2019)

One last afternoon ride out before going back to work on Wednesday and 10 straight days of commuting. Just a little ride around in a compact area, mostly on the lanes in the area between the rivers Orwell & Deben - all roads I use on a regular basis, just not on the same ride and strung together in an attempt not to use the same piece of road twice. In the end I only crossed my tracks once (at St. Augustine's roundabout) and the last 3 miles home were the same as the first 3 miles out. 

It was a bit grey & cool, but thankfully the roads weren't in too bad a state as we've not had the really bad conditions seen elsewhere in the country and one bonus of taking things a bit slower today was spotting this in a field just outside Bucklesham...











https://www.strava.com/activities/2752000334


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2019)

A blustery 14 mile ride today exploring some damp lanes. The highlights were seeing a kingfisher and climbing Darkie Hill


















































https://www.strava.com/activities/2753806683


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2019)

My ride today was supposed to be a pleasant run along the cycle path from Paisley down to the Ayrshire coast.
I didn't even get to Paisley.
7 miles in , on a bright clear day a driver decided to take a right turn into my front wheel. Slow motion stuff. I came off slowly , soft landing but my front wheel was mangled.
Driver was very apologetic, didn't see you etc and offered to pay for any damage.

I turned back to the city centre walking and dragging my bike.
Cycle Republic in Glasgow were great. Found a better quality wheel, not new but as good as, supplied, fitted and bike checked all for £30.

I went for breakfast in the pub while I was waiting, then was able to cycle home.
Had hoped to do 60+ miles, but settled for 12.
Bikes fixed and I have a tiny graze on my knee.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> My ride today was supposed to be a pleasant run along the cycle path from Paisley down to the Ayrshire coast.
> I didn't even get to Paisley.
> 7 miles in , on a bright clear day a driver decided to take a right turn into my front wheel. Slow motion stuff. I came off slowly , soft landing but my front wheel was mangled.
> Driver was very apologetic, didn't see you etc and offered to pay for any damage.
> ...


Sorry to hear you didn’t get the miles in you wanted but glad you’re ok.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> My ride today was supposed to be a pleasant run along the cycle path from Paisley down to the Ayrshire coast.
> I didn't even get to Paisley.
> 7 miles in , on a bright clear day a driver decided to take a right turn into my front wheel. Slow motion stuff. I came off slowly , soft landing but my front wheel was mangled.
> Driver was very apologetic, didn't see you etc and offered to pay for any damage.
> ...



Ouch. I'm glad to hear you are okay.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> My ride today was supposed to be a pleasant run along the cycle path from Paisley down to the Ayrshire coast.
> I didn't even get to Paisley.
> 7 miles in , on a bright clear day a driver decided to take a right turn into my front wheel. Slow motion stuff. I came off slowly , soft landing but my front wheel was mangled.
> Driver was very apologetic, didn't see you etc and offered to pay for any damage.
> ...


Glad you are Ok but don`t you just hate that expression " I did`nt see you" ? That`s what they all say but meaning "I did`nt look properly". Hope you can get out for that 60 miler soon.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> My ride today was supposed to be a pleasant run along the cycle path from Paisley down to the Ayrshire coast.
> I didn't even get to Paisley.
> 7 miles in , on a bright clear day a driver decided to take a right turn into my front wheel. Slow motion stuff. I came off slowly , soft landing but my front wheel was mangled.
> Driver was very apologetic, didn't see you etc and offered to pay for any damage.
> ...



Oh poo.

Glad you are ok and that bike has been mended. Hope you're not too sore come the morning xxx


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Oct 2019)

@pjd57 

Could have been worse, glad you’re ok.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh poo.
> 
> Glad you are ok and that bike has been mended. Hope you're not too sore come the morning xxx




Thanks.
I know we nearly always say " I'm fine " even when we aren't.
But in this case I really am fine. Next to no impact with the road . Little scratch but zero pain.


----------



## galaxy (1 Oct 2019)

Managed a short 7 miler this afternoon, a cycle along the kennet into Reading. A browse around Evans and back. missed the showers, but water everywhere.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2019)

Had to take the car in to Ipswich for intake valve work as part of a recall by Mazda (free of charge) so stuck a bike in the boot intending to do a bit of riding around the back roads to the north for a couple of hours while the work was being done. No chance - got out of the dealer's, saw some dark clouds and checked the rain radar app which showed the first of the day's downpours beginning exactly where I wanted to go. I ended up just riding home via Felixstowe, having a mug of coffee & a slice of toast then back to collect the car. 

Back to work tomorrow - it's due to be dry for the first time in a while, but I'll believe that when it happens.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 Oct 2019)

Guess who is back after recovering his password?? Yeah me! Totally forgot the password and the e-mail I used when created this account but at dinner table somehow I remembered the e-mail.. Here I am back!! And with a HUGE REPORT! Enjoy..!

*The Tesselaar Bunch Report:*

A group of Dutchies came to Malaga to play with us and here it is how it went down.
One of the guys was here before, in the area, not with us as a company and he liked it. He started doing some research and found US! He liked the prices, the bikes and the area. Now let me show you a bit of what we did with them.
Friday, we went to pick them up to the airport and brought them to the B&B that they chose in the area of Alhaurin El Grande where the bikes were waiting for them already. After unpacking and setting up the bikes to everyones needs we headed out for a quick snack before heading out to test every thing.

Day 1 – Testing Day – 66 km and 1000 mts of climbing

The bunch + Wim (the boss)







The guys learning the best place to hide in the peloton is…






Day 2 – Almogia Loop! – 111 km and 1500 mts

This is a loop that I came up with a few years back and is truly amazing! The climb is not that hard and can be done at a good pace depending on skill.

Here is a point that I tell everyone be ready to look in front… And voila!





We give them some downhills so they don’t suffer all the time..










They were very happy with the way we handled the different skill levels, Wim is somewhere at the front and I am… Well taking the picture..










Day 3 – Trip to the beach Plus Extras! 95 km and 1600 mts
As per usual before heading down to the beach we have to go up










This is something I came up with as we were riding… (showing my sprinting ability up the hill LOL)
Was worth it..! I really like this shots!
















One more at the next exit/bridge






One of my favourite spots to take a pic






Pastry..!!!






Day 4 – Final BIG Loop! – 130 km and 2000 mts of climbing!

The sign says Mountain road with 9% slopes





Cool shot!




A switch back in the middle of nowhere..




And to close the report a sort of selfie.. With a nice view.





So they rode 400 km and climbed 6000 meters over their holidays!

Amazing 4 days for them and us as well!


----------



## DCBassman (2 Oct 2019)

First 'authorised' ride out since seeing the orthopod the other week. An easy, slow 13.5 miles to Yelverton roundabout and back.
I went up the steep Leg O'Mutton track, not all in one go, but without walking. I'll take that as a plus! Astoundingly unfit...
Pics:
Grenofen Tunnel looking south. There's a dog walker and two cyclists in that picture...




Gem Bridge in the sunshine





There's fettling needed to the front mech, it was all over the place.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Oct 2019)

After 5 days break from cycling,as we were in Wales and came home early I was able to have a lovely sunny ride this morning. It was the coolest I have encountered since the spring but I wrapped up accordingly. Half the trouble is knowing how cool you will feel on the bike as looking at the outside temperature alone does not tell the whole story. I decided on my Rattlesden, Felsham, Drinkstone route and it was pretty quiet traffic wise. The only fly in the ointment was the fact that Finborough Road in Stowmarket is closed so pushed more traffic through Combs and Combs Lane. Why is it that because of the detour the morons drive faster ? I had two close passes on the way out, BMW and a Merc playing follow the leader. On the way back I was overtaken by this monster of a low loader who had X-ray vision as he could see around bends, he only held the traffic up at Combs anyway ! He certainly should have been reported but I was concentrating too much to get his number but then, what`s the point ?
One side note on my cycle. As I approached Rattlesden I was aware that there was a vehicle behind me and it was keeping back and sometimes people do this if they will shortly be turning off ( sensible drivers). At Rattlesden it was still behind me and I pulled over at a junction to let it pass. I got the most lovely smile and wave from the passenger as the Reliant Robin passed me, in all fairness it was`nt going much faster than me once it passed !
Felsham had me me smiling as well. As I came in to the village I saw a chap walking with this rather large dog or so I thought. As I passed him I had to have a second look to see what breed this large dog was. That was no dog, it was a sheep on a lead.Perhaps he should have gone to Specsavers ! Honestly the things that us cyclists see on a ride. The ride ended at 24.2 miles at a 17.2mph pace with a temperature of 8 degrees but felt lovely in the sunshine. That was a lot better than the dreadful weather encountered yesterday driving back from Wales.


----------



## Donger (2 Oct 2019)

Had to take advantage of a gap between weather systems to get out there and put in some miles today. Set off out through the Severnside villages, stopping first outside the Anchor Inn at Epney to watch the tide sweeping upstream:






Then high-tailed it through Frampton and Cambridge (no, not _that _Cambridge) and Lower Wick. Then came Damery Woods (which is somewhere behind the M5 Michaelwood Services, though you would never know it). A lovely peaceful place where I often hear woodpeckers at work:






My turning point was one of my favourite café stops at the Tortworth farm Shop café:






Getting there involved counting my way through gritted teeth up a nasty little 13% hill, but it was worth it for the spicy parsnip & apple soup and roll, and the great views of the Cotswold escarpment and the Tyndale Monument at North Nibley:






Made it back in good time to pick up Mrs D from work. 41.2 nice sunny miles and zero stress.
Cheers,_ Donger._


----------



## Old jon (2 Oct 2019)

Another morning with blue sky! Mind, it was chilly out there so I believed the phone, which told me three degrees. Gloves and top layer chosen to suit this, and it worked!
Some route planning ( fancy term for thinking where shall I go? ) had been put into today’s ride, which does not alter the first mile and a bit of riding. But I did change my mind a couple of times before I rode under the wings on Water Lane, water wings maybe? They are not the flying variety. Anyway, original plan so cross the Aire and pedal up to Oakwood and the clock it pinched from Leeds’ Market. For once, turn left there. Puff and pant past the posh gates of Roundhay Park and further on along Street Lane to Harrogate Road, the A61. Cross the Ring Road, for more than two years this junction has been in the process of ‘improving’. Today for the first time I saw the cycle path and some of the decoration around it. Wonder how much longer this might take. Keep going past the mansions and the school, fields appear and soon the left turn to Eccup and the reservoir.



Actually, the reservoir is first and the village after, if you keep your eye on the road surface it is a pleasant ride between the two. Take the left fork at the south end of the village and ride along Eccup Moor Road to Five Lane Ends. Turn right does not tell anyone much at the joining of five roads, head towards Arthington via Golden Acre Park sounds well. But after less than a mile turn left to pedal down Kings Road to Bramhope. This is the A660, turn right and ride along to the lights at the Dyneley Arms where another right turn means spinning down Pool Bank, always fun on the fixed. Turn onto the valley road, the legs were feeling tired by the time I reached Otley and the maypole there is handy to stop for a munch.
Leeds Road still goes uphill from here, this morning the temperature dropped sharply once I rode past the edge of town. The whole distance to the final Z bend is shaded from the sun. Mind, the views were pretty marvellous today. Back through Bramhope, indeed stay on the A660 now all the way to Headingley. On the way I saw a large group of riders, twenty or more. Most of them seemed to be a similar age to myself, shame they were travelling away from Leeds, I could have asked questions. It was good to turn off the busy road in Headingley to ride down to Kirkstall. Cross the river there, it seems higher than normal, and find the canal towpath which takes me back to Water Lane. A bit of a meander through a small corner of Hunslet points me in the right direction for home. Pulled up outside the house, thirty four and a smidgeon miles and a shout from behind me. I had just ridden past my infinitely better half. Easy smile and quite a ride.

Funny shapes the roads make,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Oct 2019)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to the meet taking the Tunnel Hill dodge as the lower lane was flooded. Jules H was there and Margaret PR soon arrived. We headed off through the school with the floods rising. It won't be long till the road is cut. Down on the Hams the the waters hadn't reached that far down river so all clear. Mrs 26 and Margaret stopped at the Trioscape but Jules and I headed on through the lanes to Flaxley and Mitcheldean. Just a downhill run to Longhope.
While in the cafe Ben and Sheila F turned up. Lots of catch up chat ensued. Jules and I took Barrel Lane beneath May Hill to loop onto the Linton Ridge. The views were amazing with Clee Hill showing well. Must be as least 50 miles. The run back by Kempley and Dymock is fairly straightforward. We stopped at an orchard to sample a windfall. Very nice too. Then just our standard route back to complete a very pleasant ride. 70 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (2 Oct 2019)

I had nothing planned today other than a few miles to the dentist.
My Mrs asked me to go across Glasgow to Thornliebank to drop something off. Mucked up writing the address down , but it was an 18 mile round trip on a nice day.
Back in Maryhill in time to join Free Wheel North and @Pat "5mph" for a pleasant trip down the Kelvin and over the Clyde to Pollokshields.
This evening eventually managed to get the address right for the morning drop off.
52 miles , no speed , but a lovely day.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2019)

@Andy in Germany that graph is sooo cool, what program did you make it with?

I have changed jobs, my new commute is a meager 3 mile round trip 😟
Truly, by the time I lock and unlock the bike, change out of likely wet clothes, I'm quicker walking.
I must find a way to up the miles 
Today I joined the same ride as @pjd57, which involves 7 miles for me to get to the meet, including a short, steep climb to the Forth and Clyde canal that left me half collapsed, as usual 
The day started frosty, at around 1C, then it got really hot.
A wee bimble from the canal to the south side of the city, then onto the riverside, where I left the ride to turn east.
Popped into FreeWheel North at the Green to say hi, then visited @flyingfifi at her work in the Rutherglen bike hub.
A nice 22 mile cycle, but I must try harder to keep the miles up now that I've got more time off!
At Speirs Warf, top of the city:




This bit of stagnant water is really murky, but the ducks don't care!
Below, a view of the city from the climb to the canal.




A lovely day now that the temperature has risen a good bit: riders gathering at the meeting point.




Our stop for a cuppa, a reclaimed community space that used to be a bowling ground.




The main reason for me joining this ride, was to give one of the ride leaders a rooted cutting ... ah, the things us girls carry in our panniers ... 
I gave her this - which grew from cuttings I took on another bike ride while visiting the botanic gardens:


She gave me this wee yucca plant from one of her cuttings.
Mind, not in this pictured terracotta pot, I transplanted it when I got home, I don't think my Ortliebs would have managed the weight


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Andy in Germany that graph is sooo cool, what program did you make it with?



@Pat "5mph" I'm glad you like it. It's a screenshot of a map made in BikeMap (https://www.bikemap.net) with extra comments added using the gimp (https://www.gimp.org/) an open source version of Photoshop. I use(d) it for lots of stuff at work, including power point slides, and just made my latest CV with it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Pat "5mph" I'm glad you like it. It's a screenshot of a map made in BikeMap (https://www.bikemap.net) with extra comments added using the gimp (https://www.gimp.org/) an open source version of Photoshop. I use(d) it for lots of stuff at work, including power point slides, and just made my latest CV with it.


Cheers @Andy in Germany!
On the by, I am using the new forum feature "bookmark" to save this info, for when I have time to go look at the programs you linked too


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Oct 2019)

A short hilly 14 mile ride in windy conditions. Lots of cows about today .


























https://www.strava.com/activities/2761659913


----------



## Donger (4 Oct 2019)

A short (15.3 mile) ride in the rain today. My old friend and former work colleague Simon got the short straw when it came to allocation of days off work, so I agreed to go for a ride with him despite the weather. As usual, within a mile or so of starting out, the rain somehow didn't matter at all, and we had a good chat while ambling along through the Cotswolds near Minchinhampton, Gatcombe Park, Cherington and the outskirts of Tetbury. Nice to see that Simon is taking good care of my old No.3 bike that I gave him last year.






Ended up really enjoying the ride and a pub stop on the way home. Sometimes it is nice just to stick the bikes on the car and head off somewhere different for a change of scenery and a slow pootle.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (4 Oct 2019)

My ride today?

Easy one to get the legs going for tomorrow (wait till tomorrow or even Sunday to see) 45 km and 600 meters of climbing at a nice pace (slow)

One interesting fact about today's ride is that puts me over 13.000 km for the year!






The ride? Nothing special to show other then my riding buddies H U G E bread with pork and some spread!






My buddies for today? Some local folks that had a day off. Coffee time!






Give you a heads up for tomorrow?? I have a Gran Fondo event to do....


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Oct 2019)

Went out yesterday to test a few niggling pains, almost immediately regretted wearing shorts due to the cold in the air but by the time I'd climbed through the Dams park I was plenty warmed up. This time I turned right and went down Aurs Road to Barrhead, and was tailed by a guy who really wanted to get past me despite the blind corners (you'd think having his first attempt thwarted by a car coming the other way would have made him wiser, but no)

Being tailed thusly made me ride rather faster than I'd like, and as a result I nearly came unstuck when someone pulled out of a side road on me without looking. "Oh no, not again" I thought, but she slammed on the brakes just in time and I swerved past the front of her bonnet with centimetres to spare.

Death defied, I continued through Barrhead and up the Gateside/Fereneze road that climbs the valley wall opposite Neilston, with its 12% ramp I was a sorry state by the top, just in time for a headwind and the rain to start, though it soon stopped again. My Garmin says that it was 2°C up there (I believe it) but I got down without incident and ended up in Kilbirnie. With only 2 and a bit hours of daylight left I weighed my options, before deciding to stick to the familiar track of NCN7 and head back home with a brief stop at Castle Semple Loch.



Niggling pains were in full voice by the time I got back, just shy of 42 miles with 1900 feet of climbing and a 12.4mph moving average. I AM SO UNFIT


----------



## colly (4 Oct 2019)

Friday. Wet. Windy. Did it put me off? Nah !
So it was out around 10.45am about 90 mins later than planned but it really didn't matter. East for me and I had on a jacket and longs. As soon as I got out the door the rain stopped and the sun beat down. After 10 miles I was sweating like a Chihuahua on the sea front.
Out via Thorner, Bramham, Tadcaster, and some very quiet lanes to Bolton Percy, Acaster Malbis , Copmanthorpe. This was almost into York so I turned west and after a few stops and starts to consult the map through Askam Richard, Helaugh, Wighill and into Boston Spa where I was out of energy and stopped to grab a tea and a bun. Then home. No dramas. Which is always good.

All in it was just under 54 miles with 2100ft of up. Fixed wheel.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40675733


----------



## Vantage (4 Oct 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> just shy of 42 miles with 1900 feet of climbing and a 12.4mph moving average. I AM SO UNFIT



Umm...

Jelly legs here managed a whopping 9.2mph over 1530ft in 27 miles yesterday. 
12.4mph makes you Speedy Gonzales


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Oct 2019)

colly said:


> Friday. Wet. Windy. Did it put me off? Nah !
> So it was out around 10.45am about 90 mins later than planned but it really didn't matter. East for me and I had on a jacket and longs. As soon as I got out the door the rain stopped and the sun beat down. After 10 miles I was sweating like a Chihuahua on the sea front.
> Out via Thorner, Bramham, Tadcaster, and some very quiet lanes to Bolton Percy, Acaster Malbis , Copmanthorpe. This was almost into York so I turned west and after a few stops and starts to consult the map through Askam Richard, Helaugh, Wighill and into Boston Spa where I was out of energy and stopped to grab a tea and a bun. Then home. No dramas. Which is always good.
> 
> ...


We stayed in some cottages in Acaster Malbis last week when we went to watch the world championships. Stunning little place.


----------



## delb0y (5 Oct 2019)

Quick pre-rugby 10 miles round the lanes this morning. My neighbour was just doing the same so turned into a lovely social ride. Was on the Tricross for the first time in an age, too. It feels so light compared to the Toughroad, and yet I know the Tricross is a heavy bike! Now got a coffee and the TV on. C'mon England!


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Oct 2019)

A short one this morning while time allows.
I came home via Puslinch Hill... always fun!
















https://www.strava.com/activities/2763722440


----------



## Mike_P (5 Oct 2019)

Late morning and it was still less than mild, dull and damp feeling from the remnants of the misty earlier morning so out on the ebike and even with lots of normal clothing on (t shirt, sweatshirt , lined parker and jeans) going downhill in particular was  . Destination initially was the shop at the showground for a gluten free sticky toffee pudding, being a confirmed ceoliac it's a case if using lots of shops for a bit from each. As usual there was some event on at the showground and the steep hill on NCN67 was busy with vehicular traffic. Then across to a M&S Simply Food for the last Cumberland Pie on the shelf (GF despite not being labelled as such) and two GF Pains Aux Raisins. Back home in part using the UCI circuit in reverse with stacks of chalk markings still evident but it seemed so quite compared to the buzz of last weekend. 10.5 miles with 765ft of the battery being run down that bit quicker.


----------



## G3CWI (5 Oct 2019)

Ride over Titterstone Clee.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Oct 2019)

Thought I'd pop out for a quick mile to test my new groupset.. 
2hrs later and 20 miles, well happy, gorgeous day. 

Dreadful weather for tomorrow so glad i made the effort. 

Forgot to switch on phone too.. The wife bless her thought I'd had a mishap


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Oct 2019)

Another utility ride to the supermarket, 6.13 miles. Stopped at the mini Tesco on the way back ‘cos I forgot the peanut butter. 






Saw this bike with a bodge job kids saddle on it. Interesting. 






The Map.


----------



## Old jon (5 Oct 2019)

Another morning that tempted me into riding the bike. This is not difficult, if the sky ain’t leaking and there is only a breeze I am persuaded. Off I pedalled.
By the time I reached Water Lane I had changed my mind. Not about riding, just where I was going to commit this. I was not riding up to the clock at Oakwood this morning. Instead find the towpath at Office Lock and ride along that to Viaduct Road. Cross the Aire and ride to Headingley, sorting out a route as I rode. Still have to ride up to Lawnswood and the traffic lights beyond. Turn right, onto Church Lane and approach Five Lane Ends from a different direction to last time. A group of cyclists there, waiting for the remainder to catch up. ‘Good morning’ all around, they went one way, I followed Eccup Lane past the north end of the village and then the New Inn on my way to Weardley.
It is a nice drop to the village, would be nicer with a better surface. The old friend, the A659 is next and not for the last time today. Turn right and ride along to the bottom of Harewood Bank and turn left. Cross the Wharfe at Harewood Bridge, a mile or so further is the right turn for Kirkby Overblow. There are a couple of deceptive climbs on the way there, in plain English they felt steep, then the road to Kearby with Netherby is errr, rolling. Another rise in the road, after a left hand bend I always wish I had ridden faster, leads to the flat stretch of tarmac towards Sicklinghall.



A good road, and after Skerry Grange, up and down and fun to ride. So much so that I missed the right turn I intended to take, which leads to Linton. There is another a bit further on, that is the way to go, through the village and back across the Wharfe on the way to Collingham and the A659 again. Only as far as the Wetherby Road, A58, at the junction with this I was caught by a rider on a recumbent. This had at least three wheels and was very low indeed. I would need a bravery transplant to ride it. Bardsey next, and a left turn at the lights to gasp and pant up Rigton Bank. Through there ( East Rigton ) and take the road out to Thorner, once past the woods this road feels like its on top of the world. Or this rider does, anyway. Turn left down Milner Lane and into and shortly out of Thorner. Sandhills again, the last bit of climbing for the morning. The River Aire has to be crossed again, and it is downhill most of the way to Crown Point Bridge. I grumble about having to climb out of Leeds, never thank geography for the return though. Still, thirty five miles and a fair bit of up combined to put a grin on my face as I stopped outside home, somewhat weary.

A bit of map,


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Oct 2019)

My first ride report in a while, for reasons I won't go into here. I have been getting some rides in, just not reporting on them.

Anyhow, out at about half 8 and up onto Coal Road, where the roadworks are still going on - I hope they're planning to sort the new tarmac out as the section I rode on this morning was more suited to an MTB!
Anyway, a sprint along the A58 then the quiet way into Shadwell, before descending back through the village and over the A58 again to take Carr Lane to Thorner.
It had been bright up to this point, but around Thorner it got a bit misty / murky and the temperature noticeably dropped. Up Milner Lane onto the ridge, through Rigton Green and then Bramham Lane between the fields. From there I just followed my nose as the road names changed but the direction didn't and almost before I knew it I was in Bramham. Down the hill and up the other side and looped round the top of the village to head out towards Toulston. Right before the school and eventually over the A64, then the drop down into Stutton, where Cock Beck (or is it the River Cock here?) has burst it's banks and is already flooding the fields and seemed very near to topping the road over the bridge.
Up the hill on the A162 and left at the top for the long run to Ulleskelf, with more flooded fields on either side of the road, through the village and out through Ozendyke and into Ryjter, where the road on to Cawood was closed due to flooding - no bacon butty at Mrs B's Lakeside cafe for me today then!
I was able to take a right onto Mill Lane and head the back way to Church Fenton, between the fields and then around the airport. Through the village and over the railway to Barkston Ash, then on to Saxton where my legs told me it was time for a break and something to eat.











On to Lotherton Gates and then Aberford, before the ups and downs to Barwick where the sun finally broke through the murk, then Scholes and down the hill onto local roads up to home.

*37.07 miles* (59.65 km) in *2h 44m* at an average of *12.7 mph* with *1,738 ft* climbed

Good to get the October ride banked for the half century challenge, but a bit worrying to see all that flooding so early in the season and with Storm Lorenzo due in just a few hours... Surprisingly chilly too - I thought I'd layered accordingly but I definitely felt it today.
Lots of cyclists out too, some even said hello.

And to end, the map:


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Oct 2019)

Good gang at the meet. Jules H, Steve E, Pete M, Rob A, Rich B, John G and me. Steve called Deerhurst so off through the school where a parents' day seemed to be happening. Round by Tirley and over Haw Bridge revealed a river a bit swollen but not seriously so. Deerhurst came but we carried on to Tewkesbury and our favoured cafe at The Mythe. June P was there so it was a good chance to catch up.
Rob and John headed off up the main road while we all went by the white rabbit. A pint at the new pub on the Guarlford road was mooted. Pete had to get back but 4 of us were up for that. Just a little way back for me after that.
Plenty of chat on this one for sure. 43 smiles


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (5 Oct 2019)

*Gran Fondo Costa del Sol - D O N E !*
As I mentioned in previous comments I was a man in a mission today looking at doing it faster then last year, in order to do that I had to do the 130 km and 3500 meters in less than 6 hours.
My plan to accomplish this was to do every climb at 300W or a bit more if possible.
But before you know if I did it or not here are some pics from the day:
Getting ready for the day!




The start:




Some of the guys:




Thumbs up as usual: (look at the climb and road surface!!)




And after that pic I had a mechanical..



I was already looking for the brum wagon because I thought my ride was over.. The wheel at that moment was completely messed up or so I thought, thats it was in my head, there is no way I can make it straight.. Sitting on the side of the road I spinned the tire one more time to see if there was a broken spoke or lose one… Was then when I realized that it wasn’t the wheel the problem but the tire!! Some how the inner tube pushed the tire off the rim and was a bubble there.. That was the problem! Took the air out, mounted the tire back up on the rim put air and started rolling again.. Lost some 15 minutes more or less…
After that one I put the camera away, my head down and start chasing everyone.. Most of the peloton had passed and even lots of cars were ahead of me now.
At the end of the ride my buddies enjoying the paella..!




And me saying well done!




So if are wondering it I did beat my time or not…
You will have to click here and see
Just kidding!
Mission accomplished!
5:39:40


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Oct 2019)

Nipped out early doors this morning for a cheeky ride and to get over the line for October’s Metric Half century challenge. I’ve been sucked into the murky world of Veloviewer square chasing you see, and once signed up it became quickly apparent I’d missed a few local squares, so I set off to nab those little stragglers!
The first one was a gated road in Market Bosworth which was flooded at the Sutton Cheney end and I was greeted by a displeased, hissing Mother Goose and her goslings. Once that obstacle was overcome, I grabbed another one at Higham on the Hill and two more bridging Nuneaton and Hinckley. Once them little beauties were in the bag, I ventured along familiar flat and gently rolling roads towards home. 38.5 early miles, having to get home for half past 9 at the latest. Cool but bright weather and no wind made it very pleasurable indeed. Having checked my veloviewer on reflection it would appear I could have picked up another square in Hinckley that I failed to spot during my planning.

Ah well, looks like another trip out that way to finish the job!! 
View attachment 487808


View attachment 487809


----------



## delb0y (6 Oct 2019)

Another ride today! Only 20 miles over to see the folks. Irony is, now the summer's gone and the autumn's here I actually have time to ride. Really enjoyed today. Was on the Tricross again and it felt smooth and easy and comfortable.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Oct 2019)

A ride on the Cube. The lanes were damp so I was careful on the descents today .
Sparkwell and Cornwood where there was a pink dead tree...




















young farmers?)and on to Ivybridge. Along to Ermington and then a long hefty climb up to Westlake.

back via Ford, Holbeton and Creacombe. Almost 25 Miles


https://www.strava.com/activities/2767342632


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

Just out 'pottering' today, & taking a few various photographs

I was riding towards Castleford, along Whitwood Common Lane (A655). & came across this 'wheel-eater' outside the _Rising Sun Inn_
It's just before the traffic-lights, that form the junction with Whitwood Lane






I didn't hit it, just stood the bike in for a size comparison, during a traffic-free moment
I have no doubt, it would have had seriously consequences

Thankfully, for riders, it's too far out for a reasonably ridden bike







Reported, as soon as I got home, via https://www.fillthathole.org.uk/

It's practically at the end of the railings, in line with the 'sandwich board'
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1673346


----------



## G3CWI (6 Oct 2019)

Today’s target was The Wrekin.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2019)

Wow, that's some view @G3CWI


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Oct 2019)

Winchcombe Falling Leaves Audax

This hilly event starts from Winchcombe at the foot of the Cotswold escarpment. 62 intrepid riders lined up at the start. Jonathon O was one of them. I'd ridden round the Chartists to the Marches event with him last month. We climbed the steep escarpment from the off. The hills kept coming too but riding on quiet lanes through the woods was beautiful. It seemed like an age getting to Daglingworth for elevenses. Things got easier but the wow factor was still present as we rode through stunning Cotswold villages undiscovered by tourists. Bourton on the Water was however quite busy with tourists. We finished the ride taking a rough road from Temple Guiting to the escarpment edge from where the views out over the Severn and Avon valleys were amazing. Just the drop off the edge back to HQ and some well deserved soup, tea and cake left to complete a superb route. 65 smiles and 5300 feet of up (and down). I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (6 Oct 2019)

*Recovery ride!!*
I am sure I could have done something shorter and easier.
I am getting lots of thumbs up lately










You see what I am saying?






Female presence for a change! Meet Ester!






Salvi (one legged man) Remember him?






Today’s bunch..





Recovery time, true recovery time..










Recovery ride! Strava link.

By the way with this ride I went to 500 km for the week and 9000 of climbing.. Oh that is meters!!

Beer earned!

https://www.bikekick.eu


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (7 Oct 2019)

Not riding today.. Well not riding a lot today.. To work and back. Bikes are not going to clean by them self.

Nasty climb to get to the bosses house.






Now the view when you get there is worth the climbing.


----------



## Old jon (8 Oct 2019)

White clouds wandering around a blue sky. And its October. It would be daft not to take advantage of this. Off with the fixed I go.
Four weeks ago I rode south ( ish ) to Castleford, I have just checked. Sometime during my pedal around Holbeck I decided to go in the same direction today, possibly because my four week old memory reminded me that the roads were pretty flat out that way. OK, if thirty three miles and 1600 feet of up is flat, so much for my memory. Riding through Hunslet, aye, but to escape what was once a hive of industry there is that climb to John o’ Gaunts. From there, down to Oulton and a left onto the A639, yeah, pretty much flatlands all the way through Mickletown to Castleford. Three or four miles of flat does increase my speed a bit. By the time I reached the bridge, which the sign says crosses the Aire, I was ready to slow down a bit. Easy, ‘cos the uphill starts again here.
It is about five miles, some of it steep enough to wish it would stop sooner. But it does not. A bit less gradient here and there, passing by Allerton Bywater and Ledston, with Kippax away on the left. After Peckfield Bar things do level out nicely, this stretch of road is often busy though. Ride past the right turn for Micklefield, loads of traffic, but a little further on is another right turn and a deserted road. Turn there for a view of Hook Moor windfarm.



And the road to Lotherton Gates. As I type this, there is a large map on the wall behind me, centred on this postcode. A forty kilometre square of the surrounding area, reduced to hang on a wall. It is pretty good. But I cannot find another way back home from those blasted gates on it. Not one I would like to ride, anyway. So turn left to Aberford, over the ridge and down under the A1 M. In warmer months that is a very busy road indeed. Not so much in October. Turn right once Main Street is reached, then left onto Cattle Lane. There is at least one bus service uses this, who found himself in front of a bus? It is not a wide road from here to Barwick and it twists and turns a bit. A rare occurrence of sense, I stopped and waved it past ( bus, not sense ) and waited till it was well in front.
That last climb to Barwick was not easy. Before reaching the maypole there was a sign warning of a road being closed. Just keep on pedalling, out of Barwick and a ride up through Scholes all the way to the A64, York Road hereabouts. Left, then right and feel the wind for the first time. Turn left onto Skeltons Lane and feel the wind even more. Never mind, the A58 Wetherby Road is close, down that hill and further into Leeds. Back across the River Aire at Crown Point Bridge again, from here it is a couple of miles and I am home. And so was our lass, to welcome me back and make me smile. Great way to end a good ride.

A map, more where I have not been . . .


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Oct 2019)

*Today was a ride with D&D from Planet Velo bike shop in Scotland*

D&D are the owners of a bike shop there and decided to come to Coin for a ride, they look us up and that is how we got in contact with each other.

They rented some of our bikes and we took them out for a ride (free of charge) so show them how nice the roads are and for them to get to know the area a bit better.

So here we go with the pictures from today…

Out of town and into the more rural roads the views are like this:






Sierra de las Nieves was declared a Natural Reserve by the European Union and we ride all around it






The views of this area speak for themself.






As you can see traffic is not an issue here either






One of the best rewards I get out of this job is to see the smiling faces






I like to speed ahead at times to be able to take this shots






Our rides always include coffee stops and drinks if they wish to.. Today was not an exception as we stop for coffee and some sweets, no pics from the stop but before we head back to Coin i was able to take this nice shot of everyone cresting over the hill….






By the time we got back to Coin it was a classic 70 km loop with 1000 meters of climbing with lots of smiles and happy faces.

Wonder what tomorrow will bring us??


----------



## colly (8 Oct 2019)

Out to Otley today to see a pal who has been going through the wars just recently. After a knee replacement op he was sort of stranded at the top of a hill, unable to drive and no bus service. Added to that he has developed a heart problem as well. So we have been keeping him provided for in a small way by us cooking extra and supplying frozen meals ready to heat and eat.
Rather than drive on a nice sunny day I took the bike with my backpack containing the frozen goods. Surprisingly heavy.

Out via Shadwell, where I dropped in to see a mate and then on to Bramhope and down into Otley and a climb up to where my pal lives.
Coffee , sandwich and a chat and I set off home again a couple of hours later.
Rather than go through Otley again I went via Farnley, and Pool taking Arthington Lane towards Harewood.
I had four choices to get back up from the bottom of Wharfedale
Creskeld Lane, Black Hill Road, Weardley or Harewood Bank.

Black Hill Road and Weardley involved steep climbs and being on fixed I knew either would be out of the question.
Harewood Bank is slow but managble on fixed but who wants to grind up a hill with cars and trucks roaring past every few seconds.
So Creskeld Lane sort of chose itself.
It's a winding, narrow, steep climb of about a mile, a lot of it under the tree canopy. Fortunately very few cars so while it was a bit of a trudge getting to top it was at least quiet and the air was fresh.
From there it was up King Lane, around Eccup Reservoir, which was being whipped into wavy frenzy by the wind, and back home via Slaid Hill.
The wind took its toll outwards and back home. Always in my face it seemed. So I was more than pleased to get back.

All in 31.6 miles and 2000ft of upness.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40814128


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

That's a really sweet thing to do @colly


----------



## colly (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's a really sweet thing to do @colly


I know....I'm a fecking saint me


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Oct 2019)

A nice autumn morning commute, 6.7 miles with an average of 16.8 mph.
I extended my afternoon commute out towards York, high river levels and lots of flooded fields then a road closed Flood sign at Rhyther, it would have been quite a detour to turn around, i could see the white lines so carried on, my feet were soon submerged in freezing water! Anyway got to the other side unscathed and cycled the last four or five miles with sodden feet. Just over 29 miles with an average of 14.3 mph.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Oct 2019)

Did something today I haven't done for seven years; went on a club run. Just felt like having some company for a change so went down to Heighington to see if the Wednesday old gits ride was still going on. Very pleased to see it was and also very pleased to see the same old faces turning up. Just six of them but I knew them all and received a very gratifying welcome. Only 'one lap Bob' was missing, apparently busy in Manchester getting ready for the World Master's Track Championship.

The old gits are all now between 67 - 82. They've all raced and a couple of them are still racing so they took the Mick mercilessly out of my Audax bike with it's saddlebag and mudguards. They were all on carbon racing bikes with nary a mudguard between them.

As usual, there was a long discussion about where to go, complicated by one old git having forgotten his shoes and wanting to go home then meet us somewhere on route. Eventually we set off south through Walworth and Piercebridge to get into the lanes around Aldborough St. John. There was a blustery wind and heavy rain was forecast in the hills so we were sticking to the flat roads.

At Melsonby we noticed that the house where the post mistress was murdered is up for sale, wondering whether potential buyers would be made aware of this. A left turn there put the wind at our backs until Barton truck stop (World Heritage Site) where we swung south to Scorton. Just beyond the village are some tiny lanes that took us over to Streatlam where we got back onto some wider but still quiet roads up to Pepper Arden. It was here that the shoeless old git (now suitably shod) found us.

He was just in time for the cafe stop at Dalton Gates where we had a right good catch up. Serendipitously, the only shower of the day lashed the windows while we were inside.

Back out onto wet roads then, now heading north to Croft, Hurworth and Neasham where we tackled the only climb of the day. We regrouped at the top and rode into Middleton St. George together but I decided to split and go back to Heighington from there, leaving them to take the Aislaby road.

The ride back to Heighington was a bit of a slog into a lively headwind and I arrived back at the car having done exactly 50 miles.






Enjoyed it so much that I may even stump up my club subs and rejoin so that I can do a few more rides with the old gits.


----------



## pjd57 (9 Oct 2019)

Dodged showers all day, so anything else was a bonus.
Quick morning run to dentist then a visit to the mechanic , some leftovers from last week's bump.
Afternoon , down the canal to Bowling and back with a stop for a family visit in Clydebank.
26 miles, 25 of them dry


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Oct 2019)

My ride today? 

Well since I was off from work I went back to my training program, today I had to do 3x4 climbing repeat series and complete the rest of the hour and a half ride at a moderate/slow pace. 

Nothing special or amazing about it, training with a goal and following a program never is in my opinion. Why Do I do it? Simple, want to be faster up 2 o 3 local climbs where we compete with the local guys to see who is faster. 

Would like to see what I am preparing for? Hold on.. I look it up:

Repetidor de Mijas, 5 km at 10%

And the other one would be:

Hotel of Tolox, 7 km at a liying 5%

And it I carry enough form and feel well enough:

Refujio del Juanar, 5 km at 5%

I will try to take at least a minute from each climb... 

And this is why I do the not fun specific training.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Oct 2019)

Jules H, Rich B and Neil Mac at the meet today. We took the standard run to Acton Green and the descent to Bishop's Frome. Rich and Neil parted here for their visit to the Hop Pocket. Jules and I climbed to Hegdon Hill where the views were good if a tad misty. Just the drop off to England's Gate and the cafe at the golf club. While we were there a heavy shower went through. Nice timing.
We took the steep little climb over to Marden and on to Withington. Today we headed by Larport to skirt the end of the Marcles. The wind was helping through Yarkhill and on to Bosbury. I opted to return over the Wyche Cutting whiles Jules aimed to go around the northern end of the Malverns. As I rode to the bottom of the climb Ruth and Pete M came the other way so I stopped for a brief chat. Tired legs dragged me over the Wyche. Enough today. 62 smiles and 4.1kfeet of up.


----------



## jongooligan (10 Oct 2019)

A bit of a 'bread & butter' tandem ride for us today.

Set off in a very blustery wind to drop down through Chester le Street market place and then up to North Lodge where we got onto the C2C path. As usual we turned west into the wind and made our way slowly up to Annfield Plain, getting some shelter from the wind where the path runs through the old railway cuttings.





Mrs. jg putting the finishing touches to one of her works at Pelton.

From Annfield Plain we took to the roads through Maiden Law, Burnhope and Holmeside. We hit 37mph heading down from Daisy Hill before Mrs. jg asked for the brakes but as we slalomed through Waldridge village I noticed we were still a touch over the speed limit. Whoops.

Felt a few drops of rain as we turned into our street so got the tandem straight into the garage having done 22 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

It started out so well...






Beautiful Daughter had a friend around yesterday. Beautiful Daughter is a source of great joy and delight in our lives, but other people's children are an entirely different matter. Besides, I'd dismantled one of the pedals on the Wayfarer and rebuilt it to stop it clicking so it needed a 'test ride'. Possibly not the best excuse, but it was that or be surrounded by high pitched voices for a couple of hours, and after several days of mucky weather, there was actually some blue sky visible. Only small amounts, but still, there wasn't too much rain, and not too cold, a bit windy.

I planned to follow a regular route; a sort of long rectangle around the city airport, and I stopped at the edge of the village to watch a few planes landing, and to make sure that on the long exposed stretch I'd be riding with a tailwind _before _I committed to a direction. The bike was riding nocely (and never mind that the back mudguard is still held on with cable ties), weather holding, and all was well with the world.






After the woods came a small town and then the first headwinds on the other side of the valley. This slowed progress, but of cause it meant that I'd have the wind behind me for the fifteen kilometres on the other side of the airport, so all was good, and the weather was dry.






Of course I should have realised this was a trap, as I left the main town on the other side of the valley for the long exposed section, and naturally almost _exactly _half way around the route an with the runway between me and our nice dry apartment, the rain began. Nothing too bad, just enough to let you know that it is there and could get a bit more serious if it felt like it, but not enough to make the roads wet and muddy...

Oh.






I'd forgotten that although our side of the valley is given over to arable and dairy farming but the other side is used for growing salads, vegetables and vast amounts of cabbage; I'd also forgotten that it's picking season so the farmers are driving their tractors around the fields with enthusiasm and bringing large amounts of 'field' onto the roadway.






There is a road under there, honest.

I knew that up ahead was a 'diversion' and this was going to be more of the same, if not worse, because there was a construction site there, and the agricultural roads flooded and carried several thousand tonnes of field run off with them, covering the road.

So after half an hour of mincing along trying not to slip over on the mud, I took a shortcut into the valley, fortunately along a descent on a road that isn't heavily used -which it has to be said did clean out my mudguards pretty well- and climbed the evil hill to our village.

Such is life.

On the other hand, the pedal emitted not a single click, so I'm not too annoyed by the afternoons riding, even though ten minutes after I'd got back, _finished _washing the bike in the drizzle and pushed in into the garage, the sun came out.


----------



## Old jon (10 Oct 2019)

Another blue sky morning. How long can this continue? Not that I am complaining, this sort of thing makes it very easy to decide to go for a ride, the only question being where. Just go.
By the time I had reached Water Lane a route had bethunked, so the towpath at Office Lock was again used as the first stage of travelling across the river and up out of the valley to Lawnswood. Church Lane is the first set of lights after crossing the Ring Road, turn right there. Across Adel dam, not seen any signs locally but it is apparently an RSPB site, and turn left for a bit more upwards to pass Golden Acre Park. Down Kings Road to Bramhope and the A660, turn right. This stretch allowed the wind, no, breeze really, to be felt. Reaching the traffic lights for the turn down Pool Bank was good, and so was the descent. And then ride up the valley to Otley, with the breeze making the ride that bit slower.
Stopped by the maypole, needed the rest. A bite to eat, and a slurp and I am ready to continue. A look up the valley showed some black an ‘orrible clouds being blown this way. The intention had been to ride through Weston and Askwith to Denton Bridge. I am a wimp. A couple of left turns takes me to Gay Lane, which provides a wonderful view of the first rise in the road up the Chevin. It also bends left by the laundry onto the Leeds Road and that is the way I rode, as the rain started and the sunshine went out. The breeze was helping though. Back to the Dyneley Arms, straight on to Bramhope and the decision to turn right by the church.



This leads eventually to the water tower at Cookridge, other places as well of course. Today, before that tower the road passes a couple of ventilation shafts, a railway tunnel is below, and also the right turn that leads back to Otley. Pass the water tower though, and the downhill starts and today the rain becomes heavier. No matter, Headingley next and the right turn back to the river valley. Cross the river to the canal and a very quiet towpath ride back to Office Lock. There were some lunchtime joggers out, and a couple of other riders, the rain seems to have that effect. Leave Office Lock behind and wander through a bit of Hunslet to find Dewsbury Road and the final few streets to home. Thirty miles and the smile was anticipating being warm and dry again. Good ride as well.

Wheeltracks






Not exactly on topic, a friend sent me this


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2019)

Day off work today so went for a 4 hour toddle.
16 degrees and a slight breeze, best day this week! 
Most folks seemed to be in a good mood  (especially the dog owners)
Stopped at the park for a coffee and met the lovely soft and fluffy Yogi, 9 month old Newfoundland (giant bear), my hand just disappeared into his thick fur! He was adorable, very obedient and posed for his pic to be taken.
Also met Leo, the retired greyhound. A stunning, very gentle boy 
After my doggy fix I headed off intending to try out some trails but my head was in the clouds  and went way past by miles  Met a lovely, friendly wee cat who was out exploring, she popped out of the long grass to say hello  lots of cyclists too 
Didn’t mind I’d missed my intended destination as today’s ride was very enjoyable and relaxing with lots of happy creatures about


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

Old jon said:


> View attachment 488587



The final paragraph is how I deal with all potential problems here.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The final paragraph is how I deal with all potential problems here.


That’s it, tell them you’re British and show Johnny Foreigner the error of their ways. By Jingo, they’ll be running away when you show them some British steel... 



(I know some people who still think like that unfortunately)


----------



## Old jon (10 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The final paragraph is how I deal with all potential problems here.



Hang on, this was produced before I was born!! And a union flag would not be appropriate for me.
But thanks anyway.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just out 'pottering' today, & taking a few various photographs
> 
> I was riding towards Castleford, along Whitwood Common Lane (A655). & came across this 'wheel-eater' outside the _Rising Sun Inn_
> It's just before the traffic-lights, that form the junction with Whitwood Lane
> ...




I'll have a ride out that way, in the morning, to see if it's repaired


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Oct 2019)

A lovely blue sky day albeit blowing a gale, but this did at least dry the roads out. This left today's main hazard, which was beechnuts and acorns.
I headed south west into the teeth of the wind then climbed up through Selkirk, sheltered by the buildings, then carried on climbing to today's summit. This was followed by over 10 miles of gradual downhill with a stiff tailwind. The low point is where the River Tweed is crossed, and I took a short off-road detour to take a picture of Mertoun Cauld. A cauld is a weir in the local vernacular. 







There were salmon leaping, but none coincided with my attempts at a photo. Looking the other way towards Mertoun Bridge-






And speaking of bridges, the next stop has three for the price of one. And a roman ampitheatre in the foreground -






Today's map -






30 miles @ 15.5mph, 642m upwards.


----------



## gavgav (12 Oct 2019)

2 Months ago, you may remember that I broke my hand, playing cricket. After 2 long months of recovery and painful Physio, I finally felt able to try getting back on the bike today. I’ve missed it soooooo much!

Dug then bike out of the shed, pumped the tyres up and oiled the chain, then set off down to Meole Brace, where I was meeting Doug, the brother of @Rickshaw Phil. Phil was off on his century ride and so couldn’t join us.

It was a mild and surprisingly sunny morning, which was nice and we took a gentle pace through Porthill and down through The Quarry, which was heaving with runners who had just completed the Parkrun.

Our plan was to follow the river, through Castlefields, but upon reaching Greyfriars Bridge, we found the towpath gate shut, due to the river being so high and in flood.

So, we took a different route through Monkmoor, then along Sundorne Rd and along the old canal path to Uffington.
Out onto the road, there, to Upton Magna, where we stopped for our planned Hot Chocolate and cake, to break the ride up, at The Haughmond Village Cafe, which was very nice.











We had a good chat and then continued along the Pelham Rd, which was busier with traffic than I’ve ever seen it before, then out to Atcham and Chilton, which was muddy from where the River has been in the road, recently.

The main climbing of the ride followed and we paused at Betton, for a breather. Doug was feeling it, a bit, having not ridden much for the past couple of years.







The final stint was pleasant, along the quicker lanes and we parted ways at the junction for my house, with 17.2 miles on the clock for me.

I thoroughly enjoyed being back on the bike and best of all, the hand coped pretty well with the ride. Safety was fine, I could pull the brakes on and grip the handlebars ok, with just occasional aching and pain from rough surfaces.

Bring on more riding over the remainder of the year!


----------



## C R (12 Oct 2019)

gavgav said:


> 2 Months ago, you may remember that I broke my hand, playing cricket. After 2 long months of recovery and painful Physio, I finally felt able to try getting back on the bike today. I’ve missed it soooooo much!
> 
> Dug then bike out of the shed, pumped the tyres up and oiled the chain, then set off down to Meole Brace, where I was meeting Doug, the brother of @Rickshaw Phil. Phil was off on his century ride and so couldn’t join us.
> 
> ...


Welcome back.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Oct 2019)

Met up with a friend this morning for a leisurely spin around Charnwood. Nice and dry, not too much wind and not too cold.
Didn’t plan an exact route, did it largely on the fly but was conscious of a few stray VV squares that needed getting so I made sure today was the day in which to nab them. Met up with my mate around 11am and we set off through the familiar local lanes, nabbing the first square in the first couple of miles.
We pressed on into a housing estate in Loughborough to grab square number two and it was then on to Quorn, up and out the other side and a right turn around swithland reservoir for number 3.
Square grabs complete, we rolled into Swithland and did a little climbing up swithland road before cruising around Cropston Reservoir and into Anstey.
Climbing out of Anstey and into Newtown Linford where we stopped at a cafe on the outskirts of Bradgate Park.

Coffee and cake devoured, we had one more climb up sharpley hill and back to Beacon Hill crossroads, where my mate and I parted company. A little gentle climbing through Copt Oak, a nice drop and a flat mile to get home, 39 miles to the good.

(copied from MHCAM chatzone)

https://strava.app.link/RHMUavc9I0


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Oct 2019)

Tomorrow looks like being a complete wash out so out on the Tricross at lunchtime today. A lovely day and about 14 degrees in North Yorkshire.
Out from home to Cawood, through Wistow Lordship on the snakey little B roads, skirted the edge of Selby then headed back home.
A slight detour after Ulleskelf to take some pics of Kirkby Wharfe Church and the grounds of Grimston Park.
Just over 31 miles with a steady average of 15.3mph, great spin out.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Oct 2019)

Out just after 8 this morning, without any real plan other than to see about getting another metric half in.

Up Coal Road, round the roadworks and onto Red Hall Lane, then the A58 and Whin Moor lane into Shadwell.
Up the hill to Slaid Hill lights and right, then left - seems that i was heading for Otley for the first time in over a year!

Over Harrogate Road and straight on for the climb to King Lane, then the ups and downs heading for Otley Road. With the forecast saying no rain at all today, you'll appreciate my surprise when I got caught in a shower climbing Arthington Lane. It soon passed and I was down the hill onto Otley Road.
Through Bramhope and then the lights on Pool Bank and the long descent into Otley, where it was raining again. Into the town and down across the river to Wharf Meadows park where I stopped for a nibble and a couple of pics by the weir:








More rain in the air and I didn't think my legs were up to climbing Farnley Hill today, so I retraced my route back over the river and through Otley the up the hill I'd enjoyed descending so much earlier. Nothing to do about it but choose a gear and pedal.
Through Bramhope and the reverse of my earlier route all the way to Slaid Hill, where needing miles, I added a loop via Tarn Lane to Scarcroft, then down to Shadwell before climbing to long hill up through the village and then onto Gateland Lane and back to the A58.
Onto Coal Road and still needing another mile or so, a long loop around before heading for home.

*31.75 miles* (51.09 km) in *2h 36m* at an average of *12.2 mph* with *1,640 ft* climbed

Enjoyed _some _of that, but I remembered why I don't go to Otley very often, as for all it's charm there are simply too many motorised muppets on the way there and back. Seriously I must have been into double figures on close passes, with easily the same again in borderline ones. Don't get me wrong, most motorists played the game but that route and especially the A660 seems to have far more than it's fair share of idiots.
Lots of cyclists out though.

And to end, the map:


----------



## Mrs M (12 Oct 2019)

Another lovely day here, sunny with a wee breeze 
Decided to visit some woods I hadn’t been to before. Passed in the car but never investigated.
Got my google map and set off.
Even with the map I almost took a wrong road  (as usual) 
Got there eventually, taking in some lovely views along the way.
Sun was bright so made sure I had the lights flashing and bright clothes. All drivers were courteous and patient though 
The woods reminded me of my horse riding days and some of the time I thought I’d rather be on horseback or have a motor! 
Soldiered on though, all good excercise 
Met a nice couple walking their two dogs, also heard some kids and squeaking disc brakes but didn’t see anyone else. Lovely and peaceful and just a stones throw from the city.
I stopped at the monument that was erected to commemorate Price Albert’s visit to the area in September 1859. Some great views from there, (a bit high up though) 
Had some fun and Selena got nice and muddy (like a proper MTB) 
Freewheeled downhill towards the city then headed for home.
Another satisfying jaunt on a good day.
xx


----------



## 13 rider (12 Oct 2019)

gavgav said:


> 2 Months ago, you may remember that I broke my hand, playing cricket. After 2 long months of recovery and painful Physio, I finally felt able to try getting back on the bike today. I’ve missed it soooooo much!
> 
> Dug then bike out of the shed, pumped the tyres up and oiled the chain, then set off down to Meole Brace, where I was meeting Doug, the brother of @Rickshaw Phil. Phil was off on his century ride and so couldn’t join us.
> 
> ...


Glad to see back out and about , Hope the hand has healed


----------



## gavgav (12 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> Glad to see back out and about , Hope the hand has healed


Thanks. It’s getting there, some way to go yet, but progressing


----------



## Mike_P (12 Oct 2019)

Seemed a good day for the road bike until I looked it at lunchtime and realised it was in a serious need of a clean. Then remembered I needed to go to the storting office to collect a small parcel so a 6 mile trip for the ebiked hybrid. On the return braved a cycleway I had not used before and found it was well laid out and crossing roads were narrowed with a speed table at the point the cycleway crossed, if only they were all like that. Back home road bike washed then I noticed the chain had started rusting


----------



## Heltor Chasca (12 Oct 2019)

117km snorkel in the Mendip Hills today down to a depth of 1750m. My ears popped a bit and now I can hear voices. 

Again.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Oct 2019)

Is it me or is it getting dark early? Lefy it a bit late tbh, so a short one out south of Chester not my usual route but no rain at least.




Eccleston church, and some posh gates in front




Nice victorian houses here, not been around for years but the place is proper Duke of Westminster estate (there never seems to be any shops?)
Back via Handbridge, Dee is in full flow thats for sure...




Chester weir i found out recently is Norman and Grade I listed.
18 miles and pretty much dark when i got in at 6.30pm....boo hoo


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Oct 2019)

I'm a bit late in posting last Sunday's ride 😄
Better late than never 
I joined the British Cycling Breeze ride from Glasgow's Emirates sports centre to Strathclyde country park, a 22 mile route that somehow ended up in 36 miles for me by the time I got back home.
What a difference a big organization makes!
The Breeze group was had 8/9 riders, plus 3 ride leaders, while tomorrow on my Belles ride, 17 are signed up, only me and a back marker leading.
It was wet, very wet, a bit hilly, the mostly segregated route had many potholes: a new pedestrian/cycling bridge has been build to get to the park bypassing a busy road, but to get onto the bridge one needs to go through several unpaved back roads, then when you come off the bridge you must take a right turn mixing with the busy park traffic or ride a flooded pavement.
Excellent facilities ... not!
Some of us rode on to Hamilton's Chateleroux park, with hilarious results, here are the pictures 
Bypassing the flooded path between parks, we should have turned back ...




Scenic, but the river banks burst around the corner!




Made it across somehow:




A wee selfie in front of a murky river Clyde:




Chatelherault (Hamilton's park), there was an event on, climbing the hill then sliding down it:




On our way back, marveling at the crazy folks sliding down wet hills!




Strathclyde country park on a wet day, looks much nicer in summer:


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Oct 2019)

15 miles yesterday but my garmin sulked after 400 feet!

a dirty day.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Oct 2019)

Distinctly damp today. I headed over to Hitchin for breakfast, and it's now raining heavily. I might be stuck here...


----------



## Donger (13 Oct 2019)

I was the only one daft enough to turn up for the club ride today. Took a bit of will power to get out at 08:45 in that downpour, but I needed to test out my recently adjusted saddle and, prior to an audax in Wales next week, my wet weather kit. Stuck mostly to the route of the club ride, but avoided the lowlands by the river near Ashleworth. Rode out to Redmarley d'Abitot via Hartpury and Staunton and back via Staunton, Highleadon and Rudford. Thankfully it stopped raining after about half an hour, though I did get a massive soaking from an idiot driver who set off a bow wave that a cruise liner would have been proud of.
A tad under 35 miles for me today .... most of them enjoyable.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Oct 2019)

*Let's get this going*

I am making this as I go with it.

Last 3 days we had a group of Dutchies here, 2 couples and it was nice to see couples cycling together. One of the ladies wasn’t all that strong so she was on a E-MTB, perfect solution to those who don’t want to leave the wife behind if you ask me. So after that little introduction lets see what we did.

MTBiking with the Dutchies – Day 1
Keep in mind that they are not advance cyclists or anything like that so the rides are not WoW or epic.. Just people doing something that they like and enjoy.

















MTBiking with the Dutchies – Day 2
This day the ladies decided to go shopping instead of cycling so the boys wanted to do some real climbing!





















MTBiking with the Dutchies – Day 3 – Thanks for trusting us!
Everyone came out to play today!! We had a lot of fun as well..!! Look!
















Best pic from the week!!






And they went home today. Great 3 days for them and this is the second time they come, we must be doing something right because they want to come next year again.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (13 Oct 2019)

After being nearly blown off the bike on Friday due to strong gusts I thought today might be a better ride, I was right. Still a bit breezy but no gusts. I managed to find a dry window of weather this morning although the roads were pretty wet and filthy from yesterdays rain. I just did a usual trip to Cotton and back which I knew would get me back before lunch as we had arranged to go out with family. It was quite a warm ride at 16 degrees and perhaps I had too much on as I ended up sweating buckets. I had my leggings on, a base layer and short sleeve over the top. Sweat was dripping from my head. Still, it was an enjoyable ride except for the wasp that landed on my arm and decided to sting me. This is the second time this year, a few months back it was on my neck, double sting. Is it just me or do others get stung as well ? I saw flocks of goldfinches, one green woodpecker and a kestrel (possibly two but may have been the same one !). All in all a good ride. 21.6 miles at 17.6mph average. Boy, am I glad of those mudguards !


----------



## 13 rider (13 Oct 2019)

After last month's big weekend to watch the world championships I have had a dip in my mojo still out riding but not done any long rides both century's challenges to be completed . Today's forecast was wet . Woke this morning to rain as expected checked the weather app and better after dinner so ideas of a long ride was canned . Finally out the door at 12.45 when it stopped raining. Did a standard 50 km loop out to Wymeswold . Just as I got to my village sign a strange squidgy feel from the rear wheel yes a puncture !!! . Miles in the bag 30.6 miles !. As thread monitor for the 50km challenge I simply couldn't leave it there I have admonished people for bailing further away from target than that . So puncture easily located a small bit of flint sticking out the tyre ,new tube fitted and rode home . 32.4 miles in the bag , didn't get rained on but certainly needed the overshoes due to wet roads and lots of mini rivers crossing the road and a flood in Wymeswold


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Oct 2019)

*Remember what I was training for?*

Come on!! you remember me doing all the training to improve my time up a local climb called El Repetidor de Mijas, well today was the day and the result was:






I did it!! Was a pain and I think I was tired and can be improved a bit more.. While doing this I reach a FTP of 361W that will be my new number to work around with, previous training was done with a 314W FTP, you can always pass your best numbers in this climb.
Weather conditions while climbing were near perfect! I could have done better without the slight head wind in some sections but it was great and felt good, tired but good.

Some images from today?

At the start..!






At the top! It was a cloud sitting there!






On my way down..






My face after knowing I bested my previous time!!! Happy man!






I also made a little video that I posted in Instagram Click here if you want to see it

All that hard work paid off.. 1:03 min faster then the previous time!!

2 more climbs to try to beat during the week..!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Oct 2019)

Nice ride with the girls, we avoided the rain thanks to my Met Office app watching skills 
I did set out for the meeting point across town at 9, we did a circular route incorporating the infamous Kelvingrove park (many free wandering dogs there!), some of the Forth and Clyde canal, return via Scotstoun and the Clyde.
On getting back to town, I noticed that I had only 22 miles on the clock, so I rode out to Clarkson with one of the girls, she lives there.
That gave me another 10 miles by the time I got home via Hampden Park, the football stadium.
As forecast, it started to rain heavily after 3pm, by then I was long home, carrot cake in the oven 
Some pictures of the day:


----------



## pjd57 (13 Oct 2019)

A trip across Glasgow and a steady uphill to East Kilbride for a family visit.
Back home via Glasgow Green , all before the rain came on


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Oct 2019)

My ride yesterday - 120Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Naseby - - - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - East Farndon -Lubenham - Gumley - Laughton - Gumley - Laughton (again) -Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Bruntingthorpe - Upper Bruntingthorpe - Walton - Kimcote - Gilmorton - Kimcote (again) - Peatling Parva - Ashby Magna - Countesthorpe ​
Quite nice, was originally going to go down to Brixworth but bike was making strange noises when going up steep hills so opted for a flatter route. Garmin 800 kept showing some sort of diagnostic screen too which was annoying - in spite of resetting it many a time (turn on off, power up with buttons pressed, power up with finger top left corner) - it was useless so kept to routes I knew. Of course it behaved itself after I reset it when I got home but not sure it can be trusted now. Also I'll save the bike inspection for later - I don't usually ride the Ti bike over winter so its time to put it to bed for winter. Still enjoyable if rather exhausting ride. Must remember to take something to eat next time I do rides this long.....I was starving when I got back...​


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Oct 2019)

Time for the October challenge ride and with a promising day forecast I got out early yesterday to rack up another century. I used the Raleigh and went for an easier route after suffering on the hills last month.

I had my first pre-dawn start of the season so lights were obviously wanted and headed south to start with for Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank and Cardington. This early on a Saturday was nice and quiet on the roads and the ride went well. A light headwind was no bother and it was good to get the big climb of the day (Folly Bank) out of the way early on while I was still fresh.

After Cardington I swung round to the north and would have the wind behind me for roughly the next 40 miles. A second-breakfast stop was taken in a gateway between Harley and Cressage where I also saw the first group of cyclists I'd encounter today. Restarting, I took a rather meandering route heading through Harnage Grange, Cressage, Eyton-on-Severn, Wroxeter, Upton Forge and Upton Magna. A text from home warned about the possibilty of flooding later in the ride so adding little bits of distance here and there seemed prudent - going out of my way to The Lees, after Withington being an example.

Heading through Rodington Heath, Roden and Shawbury was some of the best riding of the day, being pretty flat and having a nice tailwind. I found myself cruising at an easy 16 mph for most of this bit. I stopped for elevenses at Moreton Corbet then headed over Palms Hill to Wem - not one of my favourite sections of road usually but the drivers behaved fairly well (the car stuffed into a hedge on one of the corners may have reminded them to take it steady) and the three worst bits of the road have been repaired since I was last here.

I didn't stop in Wem but carried on though town and onto some quieter roads through Lowe, Poolhead, Northwood, Bettisfield and Breaden Heath to make a change from my usual route through Welshampton. It also avoids the muddy section by The Stocks but you pay for it with a steep descent into a little valley and the resulting climb out the other side.

I decided not to stop in Ellesmere but headed for Gobowen using the national cycle route. Having had a really easy ride so far, this is where things started to go a bit awry when a shower rolled in at Crickett. Finding shelter under some trees, it seemed like a good time to have my lunch and fortunately the rain didn't last too long. I'd expected to find mud on this section of the ride and there was plenty as anticipated but it didn't prepare me for what I found after Hindford where at least a mile of the lane was two to three inches deep in sloppy slurry which was being deposited by a convoy of tractors shuttling between fields. I was most thankful for my mudguards but even those didn't keep all of it off.

Gobowen was next up. I passed another rider headed the other way whose jaw dropped when he saw the state of my bike - hope he wasn't headed the way I'd just come as his pristine bike didn't have 'guards on. Leaving town I had a moment when turning off towards Tre-wern - I shoulder-checked to be sure I'd got a gap, stuck my arm out clearly and the **** in a white BMW overtook anyway.

I'd calmed by the time I got into Oswestry but fate wasn't letting me get away that easy. Heading out of town on Salop Road a driver coming the other way flashed a car waiting to join from a side road on my right and they just pulled out into my path  resulting in my rather lairy skid due to the wet road and just missing bouncing off their nearside wing. There must have been something in the water today as only a mile further on I found the police dealing with the aftermath of a car-on-car crash which looked like similar circumstances. I'll gloss over the driver who started an overtake only to swing right just as they got alongside. 

Around Woolston the rain started again. I found a bit of shelter but the next shower was following close behind, and the next after that. Each time it stopped before I had time to put on waterproofs. I went to Maesbrook but already had a fair idea what I'd find there - the road was flooded and impassable (at least for those who don't want to spend the next 20 miles with their feet sloshing). I headed for Knockin and the rain started again but since I was already wet I ignored it this time. At Knockin though it got heavier so I found shelter under a tree and had a break. When the rain didn't look like stopping I grudgingly put the waterproofs on..... at which point the rain _did _stop. I decided to keep the clobber on but started to overheat in the sunshine so had to stop yet again.

By the time I got to Pentre the mileage I had left to go was looking really marginal. At Shelton I thought I had just enough in hand to get the hundred miles but wasn't absolutely sure so took a left towards Porthill and headed through the Quarry which was quite busy with people out enjoying the weather (it apparently hadn't rained here).

I finished with 102.42 miles at 13.4 mph moving average. I had more stops than usual even by my standards so the total time was just under 10 hours. Just glad to be home safely after this one.





Starting off before it gets light.





Looking autumnal at Cardington.





The view to the hills from near Eyton on Severn





At Shawbury.





Moreton Corbet Castle.





Easy riding between Wem and Northwood.





Less easy riding on horrible mud-covered lanes at Hindford. (This wasn't the worst bit)





Time to change the route at Maesbrook. From the flow that I could see the water was still rising at this point.





At Knockin.





Rural traffic hold up at Edgerley.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Oct 2019)

@Rickshaw Phil Epic ^^^


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

On Saturday (late as usual, but there we go) I had a chance for a ride and for once didn't spend nearly as long planning the ride as actually riding. Instead I set off west, a direction I generally avoid on account of it having hills and a number of towns.

I don't like towns, which is probably why I found nothing worth photographing for most of the first hour, although I did make an exception when I got to the tram route currently being built. Here's "My bike in front of a half finished tram line":






Urban scenery followed through several suburbs of Stuttgart. This was because I was making a loop around a valley in an attempt to avoid climbing. I managed to stay on a fairly level route and and was feeling pretty smug, then promptly got stuck in a second valley with an even steeper climb out. Then, finally, forest. 

Pause for generic "bike in German woodland" picture:






A few kilometres along the trail I found this interesting feature:






"Boundary of the training area of the US Forces. Entry at own risk"

Hmm...

The sign underneath says "No unauthorised entry". On the other hand, the map showed the cycleway going this way, and if the US military really wanted to stop people getting in, they could have had a fence across the cycleway. It was pretty obviously a well used path, so I carried on.

One of the things prohibited on the sign was taking pictures so I can't show you the wide gravel road and the signs warning of mines, or indeed the high fences with signs like "Grenade training area" on them.

On the other hand, I didn't get shot, blown up or suffer any of the other misfortunes the sign warned of.

After passing the military base itself, and then an rifle range, I came to this sign:






You may have the most powerful military in the world, but don't you even think of mucking up our forest with your nasty big tanks, or we'll... we'll send you a _sharply worded letter_. In German.

After another discouraging sign (this time for the IBM Germany HQ) which tried to persuade us that there was no way to the cycleway that was clearly visible a few hundred metres away, I followed the railway line toward Dettenhausen, on the basis railway lines mean less hills.

How wrong I was. After taking a very wrong turning in Weil im Schonau I ended up at the bottom of a rather steep hill with no obvious way forward. A certain amount of swearing later I arrived back in the village and stopped; to take a picture. Not because I needed to wheeze a bit before getting on the bike again: not at all.






After a whole half a kilometre on a nasty bit of road I found there was a perfectly good cycleway perfectly good route along side. I know I'm spoiled, but what's the point of having a segregated cycleway (even a share use one that tractors can use) if you don't tell people it is there? Honestly.

Still, I made it to Dettenhausen:






Apparently Dettenhausen is where they got all the stone for Köln cathedral, although it seems the excitement has worn off considerably since then. This is one of the places in Germany where the railway is owned by the local towns, and since I last came they've been busy electrifying it, and even making some parts double track. Photos will turn up in the 'rail enthusiasts' thread in due course.

I knew there was a valley between Dettenhausen and the _Aichtal _(Aich valley), which was the easiest way back to our village. It turns out it was all like this:






Ten kilometres of gentle descent and nice scenery. They even had a natural spring halfway down to fill water bottles.






Another Generic "Bike in forest" picture. I'm convinced my average speed has halved since I joined CC and started taking pictures to post on here...

Then there was another climb, some rolling hills and villages, a short delay dithering about the route, and then I decided that as I was riding the tourer I could go along the valley to the edge of our village.

It also meant I could finally get a photo of this sculpture, made by an acquaintance called "Swimming against the flow". (The Sculpture, not the Acquaintance. She's called Birgit and you can see what she makes here). 

Usually I rode past this on early mornings and the sun was directly behind it (and I was generally late and in a tearing hurry...) :







And finally the last bit up the Körsch valley, thankfully this is classed as an "agricultural road" otherwise it would be a rat run for drivers trying to avoid the towns on the way to Stuttgart.







After this comes the Evil Hill Of Doom to our village. There are never any photos of that because on the descent I'm holding onto the brakes with white knuckles, and on the ascent I'm too busy making sure I have enough oxygen...


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Oct 2019)

Oh dear oh dear.... 

I am at my sisters house in North Wales. I have brought my Cube, you know, fancy electronic gears and all.....

I only managed a short ride due to a flat battery. What an idiot!











Goats and badger faced sheep though!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2787870070


----------



## jongooligan (14 Oct 2019)

Went south east today. Don't often go that way and today I remembered why. In sharp contrast to @Andy in Germany's ride my route took me through a grim succession of unremittingly squalid, Thatchered, ex mining towns. Nothing worth photographing unless you like arty shots of boarded up pubs, whole rows of shuttered shops or burst nappies thrown in the gutter. 

Even on the Haswell/Hart railway path there were signs of decay. I was twice accosted by drunks before ten o'clock in the morning!





4.5 inch naval gun at Hartlepool headland. This one is from a shore battery.





4.5 inch naval gun at the RN museum in Hartlepool. This one would have been mounted on a destroyer.

My mood wasn't improved by having to divert for two closed railway crossings - the workies wouldn't even let me walk through. 

On a more positive note, there are lots of disused railway lines and bridleways around this area and I'm hoping to pick up an off road bike on Friday so may well revisit but avoid the towns.

Almost forgot to mention that the A19 crossing at Elwick has been closed.  Wasn't much fun running across what is essentially a motorway whilst wheeling a bike. 






60 never to be repeated miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Went south east today. Don't often go that way and today I remembered why. In sharp contrast to @Andy in Germany's ride my route took me through a grim succession of unremittingly squalid, Thatchered, ex mining towns. Nothing worth photographing unless you like arty shots of boarded up pubs, whole rows of shuttered shops or burst nappies thrown in the gutter.
> 
> View attachment 489084



Ironically @jongooligan you probably cycled past my old house: I lived on Wingate high street as a child.

Now you know why I moved so far away...


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Oct 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Went south east today. Don't often go that way and today I remembered why. In sharp contrast to @Andy in Germany's ride my route took me through a grim succession of unremittingly squalid, Thatchered, ex mining towns. Nothing worth photographing unless you like arty shots of boarded up pubs, whole rows of shuttered shops or burst nappies thrown in the gutter.
> 
> Even on the Haswell/Hart railway path there were signs of decay. I was twice accosted by drunks before ten o'clock in the morning!
> 
> ...



You might know better than me, but I doubt the pit villages were anything like picturesque before Scargill staked the mining industry on a battle he could never win.

The Cotswolds it is not.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2019)

A short utility ride today, in the drizzling rain. Not a nice day, just 6.39 miles.


----------



## jongooligan (14 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> You might know better than me, but I doubt the pit villages were anything like picturesque before Scargill staked the mining industry on a battle he could never win.
> 
> The Cotswolds it is not.


I was born and brought up in a south Yorkshire pit village. You're right, it wasn't pretty but it was clean (despite the pit and the steelworks just over the horizon) and prosperous. Took my Dad back a few years ago. He had to wade through rubbish to get to the back of the house where I was born. He was crying and told me he wished we'd never gone back. I'm not exaggerating. The only other place I've seen so much rubbish in the streets is Kathmandu.

Sorry to have gone so way off topic.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> You might know better than me, but I doubt the pit villages were anything like picturesque before Scargill staked the mining industry on a battle he could never win.
> 
> The Cotswolds it is not.


'Society, there is no society!'


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Oct 2019)

PatrickPending said:


> My ride yesterday -
> 120Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Naseby - - - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - East Farndon -Lubenham - Gumley - Laughton - Gumley - Laughton (again) -Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Bruntingthorpe - Upper Bruntingthorpe - Walton - Kimcote - Gilmorton - Kimcote (again) - Peatling Parva - Ashby Magna - Countesthorpe
> 
> Quite nice, was originally going to go down to Brixworth but bike was making strange noises when going up steep hills so opted for a flatter route. Garmin 800 kept showing some sort of diagnostic screen too which was annoying - in spite of resetting it many a time (turn on off, power up with buttons pressed, power up with finger top left corner) - it was useless so kept to routes I knew. Of course it behaved itself after I reset it when I got home but not sure it can be trusted now. Also I'll save the bike inspection for later - I don't usually ride the Ti bike over winter so its time to put it to bed for winter. Still enjoyable if rather exhausting ride. Must remember to take something to eat next time I do rides this long.....I was starving when I got back...


Can I come with you on your next Brixworth ride? I plan to do all the 'great' early English churches in the UK. Have been to Escomb in Co. Durham c. 640AD, St Martins Canterbury is slightly earlier, Brixworth is 675AD, bugger all near where I live in Cheshire.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (15 Oct 2019)

*Another personal challenge done for me.*

Today was the second challenge I set myself to improve at. Tolox climb, a 7 km one that for whatever reason is not helping me.

How did it go? It went great I improved my best time by 16 seconds. (wanted to do it better) But better is better so I take it.






Here are some pics that the guys took and myself..

At the start of the segment.. 1 km already up more or less..






Pushing a bit






The boys reaching the top:






One familiar view:






The morning crew:






And the STRAVA link to the ride.

To be honest I am so not happy with the result that I might go again this afternoon. LOL


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> You might know better than me, but I doubt the pit villages were anything like picturesque before Scargill staked the mining industry on a battle he could never win.
> 
> The Cotswolds it is not.



From memories living there (I left in 1983) you're right, although our local pit was already closed, so the kindergarten, school, and even the fish shop was gone. The only places open were the pub and the working men's club, whose customers would roll out at about midnight and wander along the road, meeting with uncanny regularity just in front of our house. They were no trouble, except as an obstruction to traffic.

Then the year after we moved the miners voted assuming things couldn't get any worse and it turned out they were wrong.

A lesson for us all...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Oct 2019)

A dry day ! Sun came out so thought I`d take the Vitus out for a spin. Decided on my Rattlesden, Felsham, Drinkstone route. The roads were lovely and dry which was surprising after the rain last night, well except one stretch, where somebody was irrigating grass seed just put down and of course it was running right across the road. As I reached Bill Wyman`s pad at Gedding Hall the sun shone on it and it looked a real treat. I am sorry that I don`t take photos (well, often). As Andy in Germany said a few days ago, about his average time has dropped since joining CC and taking photos, he is probably right. I must admit I always allow a bit of time say 30-50 secs per ride for slowing down and starting off again from junctions etc. I reckon it takes approx 10secs from stop to get up to average speed. I digress, sorry. 
It made a nice change to have the roads virtually to myself and no close passes or silly beggars, perhaps they were all too busy at work. I also missed the school pickup brigade, result ! 24.2 miles at 17.9mph average. 14-15 degrees with 7mph SW wind speed. Happy days.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Oct 2019)

Just a sunny 10 mile loop on the Spa in the








































Sunshine


----------



## gavroche (15 Oct 2019)

School didn't need me today and the weather was good so I decided to go for a ride. The first part I knew well but the second part was new to me, at least on the bike. The ride was only 18 miles but with slopes of 8.8 and 11.2 % which is quite steep for my old legs and I struggled a bit but was glad when I got home. My legs are tired now and I don't intend to ride again until at least next Sunday, weather permitting. Recovery seem to take longer nowadays.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 488964
> 
> 
> A trip across Glasgow and a steady uphill to East Kilbride for a family visit.
> Back home via Glasgow Green , all before the rain came on


My sister is in East Kilbride


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Today was the 'training course' again which means an early morning commute bombing 200m down the Scary Hill Of Doom in the space of about 3k, and then slogging back up again afterwards.

It does have some compensations though, like crossing the largest Roman-era Bridge north of the Alps, although I'll admit that's not the main thing on my mind at about seven thirty in the morning...

Coming back today I decided to go for the long route, along the Neckar valley for the best part of 10k and then turn and follow the Körsch valley and see which hill I'd swear at this time. This means riding two sides of a triangle, but the clever bit is that as I'm climbing gently all the way, I cover at least half of the hill before I have to do any steep bits.

An even more clever bit would have been to remember to check for headwinds before setting off. As I left Esslingen a stiff breeze came barrelling down the river and added the meteorological equivalent of about ten more kilogrammes.

Thankfully, when turning into the Körsch I turned almost 180 degrees, so I had a tailwind after that, which is of course exactly what I'd planned all along. No, really.

There are about ten different points from both valleys where you can climb up, and I've tried most of them several times in the last weeks and am thoroughly fed up with most of them, so this time I followed the valley until I was directly under the village and climbed up the Evil Hill Of Doom, then hooked around the back of the village to approach the apartment from above to give me time to stop wheezing add a bit more interest.

One more training day tomorrow. The rain is coming.


----------



## bruce1530 (15 Oct 2019)

A pleasant morning. Sunny, dry, no wind, albeit a bit chilly. Perfect day for a trip up the coast.

I’d planned to do a 50k. Heading north from my house, the road gets a bit busy and narrow after about 22k, so rather than a straight “out and back”, I had planned a diversion “sideways” for a couple of km, so that I could do a 50 without going on to the busy bit. 

Which is why I found myself at Portencross after 12k. And it was lovely. A tiny bit of warmth in the sun. Quiet roads. Spectacular views over the sea towards Arran.

Almost perfect. 
But my bike was making a funny noise. Was it something rubbing, or more of a grinding noise?

This was my first trip out since refitting the mudguards, so I suspected something was rubbing. But it wasn’t that. Some more testing - it’s definitely coming from back wheel. Doesn’t matter whether I’m pedalling or not, so it’s not drive or free hub. Noise is virtually un-noticeable when you just spin the wheel, just hear it when weight on it.

Back wheel off. Spin the axle - feels a bit rough. Almost “notchy”. Wheel bearings.

Limped homewards. Noise was getting worse. Could feel the vibration through the frame.

Dropped wheel off at the LBS. It had got much worse during the trip home. Was hoping it would just be a case of cleaning, replacing ball bearings, and regressing, but could hardly turn the axle with fingers! 

Shop says the drive side cone is damaged, and needs replaced. Doesn’t seem to be one of the common ones - so a search for a replacement is about to start.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Oct 2019)

A short one today, just under 11 miles to Horrabridge and back. Right at the start, an idiot objected to my existence on the road.




I'm travelling up the picture along Bannawell Strreet. As you can see, it has cars parked along both sides (there were more than this today) and it is a one way street. there is width for one vehicle, and it better not be too big, so I'm taking the road. About halfway along, maybe 50m below this image, I hear a car. Accelerating. And he kept gunning it until he reached me and braked, about where the arrow is. A few secinds on, we're approaching the junction circled, and he hoots and swerves around me as we reach the extra space. Then proceeds to gun up to the next junction, where, surprise, he has to stop. The bit above the circle is two-way....
A young idiot trying to make his Fiesta seem like a racing car. Kinda spoiled the rest of the ride.
Anyhoo, usual route along NCN 270/27. The amount of water in the ground was amply demonstrated in the Grenofen Tunnel, alomg, cold shower bath. I bet even the bat colony was fed up with it.
I really wasn't feeling it, so turned at the end of The Old Station and made my way back. Needed the ride though, it's been a while.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

DCBassman said:


> A short one today, just under 11 miles to Horrabridge and back. Right at the start, an idiot objected to my existence on the road.
> View attachment 489240
> 
> I'm travelling up the picture along Bannawell Strreet. As you can see, it has cars parked along both sides (there were more than this today) and it is a one way street. there is width for one vehicle, and it better not be too big, so I'm taking the road. About halfway along, maybe 50m below this image, I hear a car. Accelerating. And he kept gunning it until he reached me and braked, about where the arrow is. A few secinds on, we're approaching the junction circled, and he hoots and swerves around me as we reach the extra space. Then proceeds to gun up to the next junction, where, surprise, he has to stop. The bit above the circle is two-way....
> ...



I find waving helps, it calms me down while winding them up far more than anything else I can do...


----------



## Aravis (16 Oct 2019)

A prospect of a gap in the wetness sent me out yesterday:






I timed the start carefully so that I'd turn off the A38 just as it was becoming light. Up the long but reasonably steady climb to the Somerset Monument at Hawkesbury Upton, one of the few Cotswold ascents I'm happy to take on these days. I'd planned a picturesque loop through the southern Cotswolds to view some dramatic autumn colours, but it remained extremely gloomy with a spell of heavy drizzle through the Badminton estate. The landscape was totally saturated and several times I had to paddle through flooded sections of road. Mercifully none were completely closed.

I left the hills at the steep descent through Horton, near Chipping Sodbury, and made my way through some lanes I don't visit often to Severn Beach. By this time the weather had changed dramatically:






For anyone passing that way, as on a LEJOG, the small diversion to ride along the sea wall is highly worthwhile. I can't help getting a bit nostalgic. When I lived in north Bristol in the 1980s, I found that many knew of Severn Beach but few appreciated it. At risk of embarrassing myself, I found it a good place for a romantic evening. There were some excellent pubs nearby to move on to after sitting on the rocks watching the sun set over the Welsh hills, the only sound being the gentle lapping by the shoreline. Quite what the young ladies really thought I'll never know. The bridge, completed in 1996, is spectacular but the peace has been lost forever.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Oct 2019)

Last minute call from my mate , he had a couple of days off, so we took advantage of some decent weather and headed out.






Met at the Riverside / transport museum.
Then across the Clyde and out to Paisley and joined the route to Lochwinnoch





We carried on for a few more miles to Kilbirnie , but decided to have our coffee stop back at the outdoor centre at Lochwinnoch, before heading back to Glasgow.


----------



## Davos87 (16 Oct 2019)

Can I just say well done to everyone contributing to this brilliant thread. I've thoroughly enjoyed dipping into it, marveling at some amazing photos from all corners of our wonderful country.....and further afield. Some of the write ups are very informative and entertaining too. One of the many highlights of this forum.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Oct 2019)

Back on the bike again after a bug I met up with Jules H, Pete M and Margaret PR. Sadly a mechanical put paid to Rich B and Neil Mac's attendances.
We routed thro the school and over the River at Haw Bridge. Onward from Tredington took us under the Cotswold scarp at Greet. We climbed easily to the Fruit Farm cafe above Hailes Abbey for our refreshments.
Back in the saddle Margaret hit a pothole so punctured. Burly gents muscled around to fix it. That tyre was incredibly tight! Wormington took us to the run around the northern flanks of Bredon Hill. Soon the Malverns were looming large as we parted at Upton having had a lovely day out. 76 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2019)

Just a short 10 miles loop again. Garmin playing up again...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Oct 2019)

*Last climb I had planned to beat my time up it!*

Refujio del Juanar, 5 km at 6%.

Previous time? 18:23 today’s effort 17:28!

Mission accomplished!!






Now to just ride when I can till next week when the next training month starts.. Training to improve times in 45 min climbs next.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Oct 2019)

Had an appointment this morning then the afternoon off so decided to go out on a wee countryside loop.
Lovely and sunny, 16 degrees and a slight breeze.
Had a very enjoyable toddle, taking in some lovely views as usual  (who is that old bag?) 

























Headed homewards, felt good, so decided to extend my ride with a loop around the loch. 
This involved heading towards the city along the shared cycle/pedestrian path then coming back via the quiet road, other side of loch. 
Some wee pics from today.
xx


----------



## jongooligan (17 Oct 2019)

Looked like the best weather of the week today so me & Mrs. jg took ourselves off up to Northumberland for some quiet lanes on the tandem with the hope of spotting some red squirrels. We parked up at Ponteland leisure centre, did the tandem off the roof faffing and got ourselves away up North Road. Ponteland is a bit of a cycling hotspot as it's not too far from the Toon and on the edge of some beautiful countryside so it's a really good jumping off point that avoids a lot of urban traffic.

The ride starts gently with a gradual rise up through Ogle and Whalton. It was along this stretch that we last saw red squirrels but unfortunately not today. After Whalton the road northwards gets lumpier by the mile until at Santon there is some serious climbing to be done. Just at the top of the steepest bit there was an old joskin digging post holes. 'Only two miles to the top' he called out cheerfully. It was hard graft but I'd rather be on the tandem than digging post holes any day.





Northumberland autumn colours

More ups and downs brought us to Wingate and Coldrife where the views were fantastic. In the near distance were the Simonside hills with Spylaw looking particularly magnificent. Further north the Cheviots crowded the hazy horizon.

From Coldrife there's a steep descent into the Fontburn valley followed immediately by a long climb to our high point for the day. This brought on some faintly rebellious murmurings from the engine room. I caught the words 'tea' and 'food' but ignored it until the stoker came right out with it, 'Is there anywhere to stop on this route at all?' She had a point; we were now 28 miles into the ride and hadn't passed anything that looked like a shop, much less a teashop. There's a shop at Scot's Gap but it's plastered with anti cycling notices (DO NOT LEAN BIKES AGAINST THIS WALL, DO NOT ASK FOR WATER BOTTLES TO BE FILLED and so on). We decided to push on to Bolam Lake where there's a vistor centre cafe. It was the right choice as Mrs. jg had a delicious chilli while I had an equally delicious curry.

We had a wonderful creature feature between Bolam and Belsay when we rounded a bend to find a buzzard on some roadkill - we were almost on top of it as it took off. I felt I could have reached out and touched it. Marvellous to be so close to the wildlife.

An uneventful ride from there to Ponteland saw us put 45 miles under our wheels.






We now have a new tandem rule - no more than 25 miles between cafe stops in future.


----------



## Old jon (17 Oct 2019)

Well, a blue sky was there, and also the first light frost this month. Or the first I have seen, that is. Early is no longer in my dictionary, for all I know there may have been many frosts. Anyway, after a week off with a sore knee it is time to ride again.
On the fixed, the geared bike would be easier but I found a crack in the rear mudguard, it is more than four years old. After the aimless wander around Holbeck and through Hunslet, oh! An electric bike passed me just along there. Can understand the attraction of them. Especially on the climb up to John O’ Gaunts that came next. After the puffing and panting is the ride through Woodlesford and down past its station. Cross the two waterways then more heavy breathing through Swillington. There was a post office van in the car park of what was once a pub. Nowt unusual except on the side were the words ‘Post Brenhinol’ which I guess means it comes from Wales. That’s a long way lost.
The drop to the roundabout outside Garforth is next, followed by the rising road around the northern side of the town. Cross the railway lines, why do those bridges have to be so steep? And follow the road out of town and across the motorway on yet another roundabout. A rather large one. Take the exit for Lotherton, realising that this is a well travelled route when I recognised the tyre tracks. So, for a small change, once the gates were reached I rode straight on. Been a while since I used this bit of road.



There is a right turn just after the end of the video, I happily went that way and found the approach to Saxton was a bit steeper than I remembered. Once in the very tidy village another right turn eventually reaches Coldhill Lane which gently meanders and climbs to a ‘T’ junction overlooking Coldhill Farm. Ah well, right again and back to those gates. The well known road to Aberford, turn left off the Main Street onto Cattle Lane and the lumpy way to Barwick in Elmet. The only way really. Through Scholes, then the quick left and right to Thorner Lane. The roadworks on Skeltons Lane are now closer to the junction with Coal Road, so the traffic lights are redder longer. After a while, reach the A58 for the big downhill of the day, and wend my way to Crown Point Bridge to cross the river and reach home. Thirty three miles, and a smile, I enjoyed that ride.

And a map


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2019)

I rather foolishly missed a chance to get out in the sunshine early yesterday thinking I'd have time later on. As it turned out I didn't, so today I made sure of not repeating the mistake and headed to do one of my regular routes: Condover, Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell and back the shorter way through Condover again.

It was nice and sunny but the cool air and brisk wind reminded me we're well into autumn now. I used the Hawk for convenience (and because I've only just cleaned the Raleigh after the mudbath on Saturday).

The flood at the top of Lyth Hill is as deep as ever and I was just dipping a pedal into the water on each turn - this is getting silly now as the drainage hasn't been cleared for at least 18 months.

After dropping down the other side I changed direction in Condover and now had the wind helping for the next few miles. Slightly unimpressed by a van driver who barged through a narrow section even though there was a passing place he could have waited in.

I had a good run on quiet roads through Cross Houses to Atcham after that and took the scenic route through Attingham Park before rejoining the road to Upton Magna, I passed the same couple of chaps at the side of the road three times along here as they were removing signage from an event. A change of route took me along a lane that bypasses Withington - nice to use a different lane but it was a bit muddy.

The headwind wasn't a lot of fun on the way to Uppington and Rushton. I took another alternative lane along the edge of Charlton Hill which gave some nice views. I'd expected to have it pretty much to myself but encountered a cycling club coming the other way.

There are three climbs between Cressage and Acton Burnell which were a bit of a plod using this bike but I got some good speed up on the way to Pitchford and Cantlop when the wind and gradient were in my favour. 

Just over 35 miles this time at 13.7 mph average.






The Wrekin is just a hump in the cloud early on in the ride.






Crossing the railway just outside Upton Magna.






A better view of The Wrekin later on at Charlton Hill


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Oct 2019)

A new bakery opened 20km away and so Jannie and I braved the rain. It was worth the ride and we found a brand nee cycle path that went on for miles.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Oct 2019)

With a weather forecast of a stiff breeze and no rain showers until late afternoon, I decided to get out and continue the challenge I've set myself of at least one 50k, 100k and 50 mile ride per month (having altready completed the 50k). There was no route planned, just get to the other side of Ipswich, mess around in some lanes and head back again.

Having done the usual Levington & Nacton run into Ipswich, it was then out to Sproughton and Burstall and the lanes around Flowton, Somersham, Nettlestead and Baylham where I discovered why I never use these on planned rides...




And this was one of the better ones, with others adding potholes, wet leaves, mud and thicker grass growths down the centre!
After Baylham, it was the familiar (and much better condition) roads to the west & north of Ipswich until I got to Rushmere St. Andrew where it turned out that the weather forecast was only 50% accurate and a heafty shower hit, but cleared through quite quickly




Further light showers followed and messing around taking the least direct route home gave me a total distance of just under 63 miles for the 100k, so that just leave the 50 mile ride to do. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2798227831


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> From memories living there (I left in 1983) you're right, although our local pit was already closed, so the kindergarten, school, and even the fish shop was gone. The only places open were the pub and the working men's club, whose customers would roll out at about midnight and wander along the road, meeting with uncanny regularity just in front of our house. They were no trouble, except as an obstruction to traffic.
> 
> Then the year after we moved the miners voted assuming things couldn't get any worse and it turned out they were wrong.
> 
> A lesson for us all...


Agree but time shouldn't soften what SHE did to working people 30 odd years ago. It won't be forgotten in a hurry.


----------



## gbb (19 Oct 2019)

1.5 hours on the ebike, trying not to use assistance wherever possible, along country lanes, tracks and trails, no rush, no great aim.
Sightings included..
Probable large buzzard being mobbed by crows, a sparrow hawk mobbed by crows, a bull finch, green woodpecker, Jay and loads of other stuff. Tracks alongside the river Nene were wet and sloppy with lots of tree roots but good fun. River is full and pushing a lot of water through from Northants...








Picking and eating blackberries along the way, yellow wing roots on flies in the photo, never saw that before.




Trail alongside the Nene..




Lots of fungi around, in the woods, mushrooms etc on grassland, some tall poisonous ones, it's all happening out there.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Oct 2019)

Ju





st





a





s





hort spin out after the Rugby, C’mon England!!!
Out on the Tricross to Cawood, and back through Church Fenton, Barkston Ash & Saxton.
20.82 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Oct 2019)

Jules H, Rich B and me today. We set out for Newent but at Hethelpit Cross decided to go to the nearby cafe at Staunton. The CTC gang were already in there on John B's ride. Good to have a chat with them all. We had just missed the Worcs St Johns club too.
On picking up his bike Rich discovered a flat tyre. Two thorns were the culprits. We opted to go over Wickridge Street and up the Hams. Floods were about. Then further on we crossed Longdon Marsh which was also flooded. The other 2 headed back to Upton while I took my standard dodge for home. Nice lovely sunny day after some horrid wet weather recently. 53 smiles


----------



## galaxy (20 Oct 2019)

Nicer day today, up and out by 09.00. More a Utillity ride, into Leominster. Pick up Perscription, into Coop, butchers and a Coffee. Took the cycle path out of town, over the A49. Up the Bromyard Road and took the Muddy lanes home. Hosed the bike down, gear in the washing machine, nice hot shower and Bacon Sarnie. 
What a excellent start to the day.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Oct 2019)

Yesterday’s ride I shall entitle “Saga CC- The tortoise and the Hares” 

Three friends and I took advantage of a break in the recent unsettled weather for a self-proclaimed “Saga CC” ride down to the Cotswolds, specifically to the picturesque village of Bourton-on-the-Water.

We initially planned to do this back in August but for various reasons we couldn’t make it happen and so yesterday was the next mutually convenient date.

Met up with the lads just before 8am on a dry but cool morning, setting off in a SW direction through local lanes towards Atherstone, a place I’ve ridden a few times before. However the way out of Atherstone was a new one to me and involved quite a long upward drag which definitely got the ol’ ticker pumping a little bit!
Once on the south side of the A5 it changed from flat to a lot more rolling terrain and this was to remain pretty much so throughout the entirety of the ride.
Arriving at our first stop in Meriden, we were 20 minutes early and utilised the waiting time by trying to solve the conundrum of why there was a bulge in Tim’s tyre. It was concluded there was evidence of perishing, probably having done a few thousand miles on them. He decided to continue, albeit with a little more caution with a view to finding somewhere to get a new one.






Before long the cafe opened and I ordered a light breakfast of scrambled egg on sourdough toast. The sorriest egg on toast I’d ever seen at that and a snip at “just” £6!





Eager to get going again we set off through the Warwickshire countryside, still largely SW and into a headwind, another constant through the route!
The roads still rolling, some still a little wet, 30 more miles in, edge of the Cotswolds reached.



The lunch stop at Chipping Campden was in our sights and before long we hit our first steep climb of the day. Looking on strava it was called Larkstoke Hill. 1.25 miles, average of 7%, maxed out around 16% in places, this was a tough climb due to the road conditions which were wet and muddy.
My back in bits from the spinning, every time I got out the saddle I lost traction and so had to sit back down and slog it out.
Climb eventually defeated in a little over 10 minutes, it was down the other side and into the beautiful picturesque town of Chipping Campden, the site of our lunch stop.





After a painfully long wait for three toasties and a sandwich, we set off for the next 16 mile phase to our target destination of Bourton-on-the Water.
Climbing from the outset, and quite steep as we approached a junction on the outskirts of town, it began to ease off into a more gently rolling terrain. The combination of Tim being mindful of his tyre and general fatigue was taking its toll on him and he kept dropping behind. We all agreed to push on and Tim insisted he would be ok for the last few miles into Bourton so if we dropped him again he would be ok.
That happened quite quickly, and midway down a hill we observed our computers telling us to make a right turn, only there was none to be seen. We carried straight on and after a two mile detour got to a small village where we could begin to see the route emerge again.




Taking 10 minutes to wait for Tim, he never showed and so we did the last couple of miles into an agreed meeting point (a pub) in Bourton itself.




And on arrival, we noticed a familiar looking bike and a familiar looking bloke sat waiting, impatiently tapping his watch.......

Yes it was Tim!

The right turn we couldn’t find earlier, he did find, and he was then able to steal a march on us!

The tortoise had beaten the hares!!

Ah well, all was quickly forgiven as we had a couple of well earned beers and snacks.





.......and before long it was time to head west over to Cheltenham, to catch our train home.





104 miles to the good, and around 5,800 ft of upness.


----------



## galaxy (20 Oct 2019)

Bourton On The Water busy what ever time of the year you go, still a lovely place thou.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Oct 2019)

galaxy said:


> Bourton On The Water busy what ever time of the year you go, still a lovely place thou.


Yeah it’s the second time I’ve been, it was heaving the first time I went!
I’d happily go again.


----------



## delb0y (20 Oct 2019)

Just a short ride - 18 miles - today, but it was up and over and one hill, then up and over another. About 1250 feet of climbing, all told, with a max grade of 16%. Those from this neck of the woods will know the hills - first one is the lane up to, and beyond, Standish Hospital, from which you can cut across a muddy track and come down the other side into Cashes Green; then the second one is the road up through Randwick and Whiteshill before free-wheeling most of the way home. It's a lovely short but hard loop for when you haven't got long. Today I was delivering a stack of hardback books which I reckoned added a couple of kilos to the already chunky (16 Kilos) Toughroad. So a good work out over those hills.

Only annoyance was under pressure the seat post creaked like an Irish defence. At least I assume it was the seat post - the noise went when I stood up on the pedals.

Average speed was a spritely 10.3 mph which puts me a long way behind 2 hour marathon man Eliot Kipchope's non-cycling 13.16 mph pace. 






Cheers
Derek


----------



## Shearwater Missile (20 Oct 2019)

After a sunny albeit cool start I thought my luck would be in with a sunny ride, wrong. No sooner had I got myself ready that low cloud came over, oh humbug ! Now, I don`t know about you guys but when you change over from summer to autumn you are never too sure what to wear, or at least what to start with. The outside thermometer said it was 6 degrees and so I donned arm warmers, a long sleeve thermal top,short sleeve top, leggings and two pairs of gloves, well one pair of gloves and mitts. It happened to be the right combination as I did`nt overheat or feel too cold,excepting the feet but that is another story.
I headed off towards Mendlesham on my usual route and the roads were pretty quiet, this was about 10.00 am. Before Mendlesham I noticed a tractor and trailor waiting to pull out and thought oh good he is waiting for me to go past, how wrong can I be ? Just before I got to him he pulled out and you should have seen the mud he left behind. Luckily he was only doing about 10mph so I quickly got passed him. In the back of my mind I thought, great I am coming back that way as well, well I am not now with all that mud. I then consulted brain to work out a re-route to give me the same distance or roughly anyway. So I headed up to Cotton, Bacton,Finningham and on to Wickham Skeith, roads still pretty quiet, well until the 30 mph limit at Wickham Skeith. I was suddenly aware of this buzz behind me and it was not a wasp either it was a prat on a motorbike coming past me at I would estimate at 80-90mph and doing a wheelie in the process. I am truly sorry that bikers get killed but in my experience they bring it on themselves, he could have taken me out if I`d strayed off line.
After Wickham Skeith I headed back towards Mendlesham but then turning right to Cotton and taking the scenic albeit country lane route back.
All in all 26 miles covered at 17.5mph average in what was a gloomy ride. When I got back the sun came out, typical !


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Oct 2019)

Out on the Tricross just before lunch for coffee at Naburn Marina. A windy ride ended up a very wet ride too.
31.53 miles with an average of 14.6mph.


----------



## Old jon (20 Oct 2019)

Pedalled away on the fixed again today, the new mudguards for the other bike have yet to arrive. Mind, I did receive an email fifty minutes ago promising delivery by three. Pretty good, I hope!
Autopilot to start with, pretty sure I was going to ride northwards, vaguely. Missed the turn off Water Lane for the towpath, so Wetherby was the turn around point for today. Cross the river on Crown Point Bridge and ride past the bus station. Leeds once had three bus stations and a coach station, must have been difficult for visitors so there is only one now. One of the former stations is now a bar, an improvement indeed. Anyway, a right turn and start the road to Oakwood. Feeling slow and wondering why then realised the breeze was in my face. All the better for the return journey then. Still, had to stop for a rest halfway up Boot Hill. After starting again, reach Red Hall Lane and turn right, having forgotten about the roadworks and traffic lights. A rest is always welcome. Carry on and turn left at Thorner Lane, downhill for a while.



Bright enough for a summer day, the leafdrifts and temperature don’t match that time of year though. Pass the church and the road bends right. Church Hill it is called, short and sharp, followed by a long gentle descent. And another sharp rise on the way to Bramham. Turn left onto West Woods Road before reaching the village and enjoy riding into the wind all the way to the roundabout outside Wetherby. And take the first exit onto the A58, putting the wind on my back. Easier now, though the road still rises and falls. Through Collingham, seemed to be a collecting point for motorhomes (?) today, and up to Bardsey and Rigton. Not tempted to climb Rigton Bank today, it is some time since I tried the long haul through Scarcroft. Did that, and the next hill to Carr Lane. Almost turned onto Coal Road, but remembered the roadworks so stayed on the main drag and soon enjoyed the twiddle down the hill I rested on earlier. The end of the ride was reached on oddly quiet roads, all the way to my front door. Thirty miles, 1700 feet upwards and one grin for a good ride. Mudguards? Not yet. Edited, mudguards at 1615. Result!

Map, aye,


----------



## derrick (20 Oct 2019)

Saturday club ride. Nice route, 19 people turned up we split into two groups, a little nip in the air first thing but it soon warmed up, Have put a camera on the back of the bike, Have done a couple of rides without turning it on, seems to be a bit of a deterent, have had no close psses whilst it's been on the bike, I decided to turn it on for the club ride, nothing special just a short clip. 
View: https://youtu.be/xYQmJXNSXGM

https://www.strava.com/activities/2800257038


----------



## 13 rider (20 Oct 2019)

I hadn't done an Imperial ton this month for the challenge due to work commitments ,loss of mojo and the weather so today was my chance . Route planned to Leicestershire/ Northamptonshire/ Rutland area which meant very rolling terrain . Out the door at 0630 star chilly but not too bad had an hours before meeting @Supersuperleeds who decided to tag along despite having already bagged his ton . Got to Cossington and @Supersuperleeds was waiting so off we set .My preferred route to Market Harborough is too skirt Leicester on the eastern side which isn't flat . @Supersuperleeds may have said I could have plotted a flatter route ( several times ). Finally at the veloviewersquare grabbing began at Great Bowden and continue around the villages as we circled towards Uppingham and the terrain is now constant up and down . I did manage to get to 62 miles without using the little ring at the front but I paid for that later . First deadend farm track for a vv square after a long draggy climb into a headwind was a welcome break . Our cafe stop was a new one for us and we managed to ride straight past it . Neither of us could be bothered to back track so on we go probably a bad decision . We hit a proper hilly section of up and down and I really struggled a short steep one nearly had me walking . Finally got to Tilton on the hill and the worst of the climbing was done . @Supersuperleeds had dropped me onto the climb into the village I followed my route and @Supersuperleeds wasn't Infront . Stopped got my phone to ring him and he rolls up he gone a different way through the village then waited for me realised his error and found me . Heading towards Gaddesby I'm doing maths working out what I need to cut out some climbing . We realise there's a cafe in Rearsby bit near home so never been before but we were both ready for a stop at 82 miles . We not very adventurous eaters so the normal bacon sandwich for @Supersuperleeds and beans on toast for me . On our way again up the wreake valley on local roads and finally home 102 tough miles in the bag and just 6386ft of upness despite no really big hills that was a tough one


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (20 Oct 2019)

*Where I was? Or where was I?*

Oh whatever.. You know what I mean..

Friday I went on a recovery ride to just ride and stretch the legs after playing with my bike and finished getting it ready for the Winter, this means heavy tires and and wheels and every ride starts at 12 kilos with 2 big water bottles on it.

Some pics?











Sun was coming down and was time to get home. Camera in my jersey pocket and took the wind out for this guys.






Maybe will be a good idea to ride the gravel bike when if I go out with them. They are a great bunch!


----------



## pawl (20 Oct 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Yesterday’s ride I shall entitle “Saga CC- The tortoise and the Hares”
> 
> Three friends and I took advantage of a break in the recent unsettled weather for a self-proclaimed “Saga CC” ride down to the Cotswolds, specifically to the picturesque village of Bourton-on-the-Water.
> 
> ...



I always used the old Fosse when heading for the Cotswolds Had few Hostel weekends in that areal back in the day 
Takes me all my time to get to Brinklow these days.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (20 Oct 2019)

*Saturday? I had to work cleaning bikes and delivering and picking up some others. There was no time to ride.*

Today on the other hand we had our yearly cycling event here in Coin where everyone is going out on the MTB so I took this chance to reconnect with the kids in the way I know best.

Pablito (my older son was in charge of the camera)

Felix and I






Happy faces for most of the day.. (it was a climb that required lots of stops)






Great day out and talking to the wife to do this once a week at least. Saturdays afternoons or Sundays.

The ride? Amazing for Felix! 45 km and like 600 meters of climbing..! Kudos to him.. Oh and he is on Strava as well..!!! LOL!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> I hadn't done an Imperial ton this month for the challenge due to work commitments ,loss of mojo and the weather so today was my chance . Route planned to Leicestershire/ Northamptonshire/ Rutland area which meant very rolling terrain . Out the door at 0630 star chilly but not too bad had an hours before meeting @Supersuperleeds who decided to tag along despite having already bagged his ton . Got to Cossington and @Supersuperleeds was waiting so off we set .My preferred route to Market Harborough is too skirt Leicester on the eastern side which isn't flat . @Supersuperleeds may have said I could have plotted a flatter route ( several times ). Finally at the veloviewersquare grabbing began at Great Bowden and continue around the villages as we circled towards Uppingham and the terrain is now constant up and down . I did manage to get to 62 miles without using the little ring at the front but I paid for that later . First deadend farm track for a vv square after a long draggy climb into a headwind was a welcome break . Our cafe stop was a new one for us and we managed to ride straight past it . Neither of us could be bothered to back track so on we go probably a bad decision . We hit a proper hilly section of up and down and I really struggled a short steep one nearly had me walking . Finally got to Tilton on the hill and the worst of the climbing was done . @Supersuperleeds had dropped me onto the climb into the village I followed my route and @Supersuperleeds wasn't Infront . Stopped got my phone to ring him and he rolls up he gone a different way through the village then waited for me realised his error and found me . Heading towards Gaddesby I'm doing maths working out what I need to cut out some climbing . We realise there's a cafe in Rearsby bit near home so never been before but we were both ready for a stop at 82 miles . We not very adventurous eaters so the normal bacon sandwich for @Supersuperleeds and beans on toast for me . On our way again up the wreake valley on local roads and finally home 102 tough miles in the bag and just 6386ft of upness despite no really big hills that was a tough one



That climb was average 10% for just under 4/5ths of a mile. 416 feet of climbing


----------



## cyberknight (20 Oct 2019)

Cafe Ventoux today
102 miles , steady pace although another rider bonked maybe 10 from home so we were down to 6-7 mph on the flat











View: https://www.strava.com/activities/2804075192/embed/9ef1db064538a920dd8fa74ad5354754811b6609


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2019)

@Chris Doyle the photo of the water mill, was that at Lower Slaughter?


----------



## 13 rider (20 Oct 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That climb was average 10% for just under 4/5ths of a mile. 416 feet of climbing


Max gradient 32.6% !! Simply nasty


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Oct 2019)

13 rider said:


> Max gradient 32.6% !! Simply nasty



That was probably the bit when I cursed you for plotting the route.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> @Chris Doyle the photo of the water mill, was that at Lower Slaughter?


Yes it was, just outside Bourton. I was told by a random lady that the most romantic street in England was close by in the same village.....


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> Yes it was, just outside Bourton. I was told by a random lady that the most romantic street in England was close by in the same village.....


Might have been my aunt, you must’ve been right outside her house when you took that photo.

chapeau on the mileage today.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Might have been my aunt, you must’ve been right outside her house when you took that photo.
> 
> chapeau on the mileage today.


If your aunt is early to mid thirties with an American accent, then it was her!


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> If your aunt is early to mid thirties with an American accent, then it was her!


Ah. No then. 😂


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Oct 2019)

pawl said:


> I always used the old Fosse when heading for the Cotswolds Had few Hostel weekends in that areal back in the day
> Takes me all my time to get to Brinklow these days.


At least your still out and about though, eh?


----------



## C R (20 Oct 2019)

A combination of family commitments, bad weather and a cold meant I wasn't able to do any weekend rides since mid September. Finally today the stars alignment wax favourable and I managed a ride this morning.

I registered for the Tour of Worcester sportive that takes place next weekend, and wanted to try at least once going up Ankerdine hill before the actual event, and today was my only chance.

Out at my usual twenty to seven. Still completely dark, but not overly cold. Headed for the bridge between Diglis and Lower Wick, and then Powick and Collets Green for Bransford. The lanes were quiet, but had to be careful, as there were a few places with big puddles.

At Bransford I took the right for Alfrick, and by now there was starting to get lighter. This road is nice and quiet, but it is a succession of short ramps, which made it hard to get into a proper rhythm. I finally made it to the bottom of Ankerdine hill, and by now it was full daylight.

I took a break for a drink by the pedestrian bridge, and then headed for the hill. The climb is in all about a mile, with an average of 10%, but getting to 17% in places according to the road signs, much harder than anything I have attempted before. I took it easy from the beginning, and it does get very steep very quickly. I was soon in my lowest gear, and having to stand. After about half a mile I couldn't push any more, and had to take a rest. I carried on, and managed to get to the top, but with two additional stops. I think my average speed was of the order of 4mph, next time I will try to stop only twice.

After this there are still a couple of ramps before a swift descent into Martley, followed by another climb before another swift descent into Great Witley. By now the slight down hill towards the Severn was very welcome.

After Great Witley headed to the bridge at Holt Fleet, with a slight detour taking the quieter lanes to Shrawley, though this required yet another short climb to Holt Heath. The bridge over the Severn came quick, and stopped by the shop for another drink and a nut bar.

Once refreshed it was time to face the climb up to Ombersley, which was not as bad as I feared. Past Ombersley took the back lanes towards Fernhill Heath, then Claines and the cycle paths back to Diglis and home.

Just over 38 miles of a lot of up and down. It felt good being back on a long ride.

The map






Next week is my first sportive and my first go at a 50 mile ride. Watch this space for how it goes.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (21 Oct 2019)

After a dry day yesterday I knew today would be damp but decided to go out anyway. Now, don`t get me wrong, as much as I am not a great lover of rain whilst cycling I would sooner have the roads wet all over than damp with plenty of horrid mud, delivered by the farmers !
The light was`nt brilliant at 13:00 but could have been worse and decided on my Rattlesden and Felsham route and cut a bit off of it, that was a mistake as that is where I encounted the worst mud. The cool 14mph northerly wind did`nt help my spirits much but at least I was out on the bike.
I got close passed once (that`s enough) and decided that some motorists just don`t like cyclists. Why close pass when you can see ahead on the straight ? The other alternative is that they don`t know the width of their 4x4 or what ever it was, something big.
Getting back into Stowmarket I picked up the cycle path, which has become more dangerous than the road, let me explain. The cycle path runs alongside a footpath and you have pedestrians walking in the cycle lane, usually head down looking at their phones or pushing buggies or both. You also get people on bikes who can`t keep a straight line and who also may be looking at their phone. Also, after all the wet weather we have had, parts of the cycle lane have become slippery from the build up of damp / moss or whatever it is, at the points where you meet a road. Here you are more likely to come off and that is with slowing right down as well. It makes keeping to the road look a lot safer.
The ride was 23.2 miles at 17.2 mph average, I did`nt really enjoy it like yesterdays ride but got my yearly total to over 2900 miles. May be it will get drier again !


----------



## gavroche (21 Oct 2019)

I took advantage of good weather today , although I didn't have much time to spare, to do a 20kms ride. My highlight really was going up the Little Orme which is only 300 metres long but 8.6%. Those of you who do the Manchester-Llandudno ride will know it well, it is going up to the Welcome to Llandudno sign , on the road itself, not the cycle lane. My best time was 2'41 but today I smashed it : 2'20. A whole 20 seconds! I was quite pleased when I got home and would like to beat the 2 minutes barrier someday . I was on my Specialized Allez on 30-30 gearing. Maybe I will do it in the spring?


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Oct 2019)

Yesterdays ride, having been busy with dog agility shows and training the last two weekends I made time for a longer ride on Sunday aiming for 50km. Despite the weather app lying to me and saying it wasn't raining and wasn't going to rain it was definitely raining when I left but it was still fairly mild. I started towards Northwood, Waterloo, Edstaston and onto the Whitchurch road heading for Wem where I turned to cross the railway line , past the cricket club and back onto lanes to Aston and Barkers Green coming back out the other side of Wem on the Shawbury road before turning back on to quiet lanes to Tilley, Nonely, Brandwood. Turned towards Myddle where I got caught up by 2 Audi's and a Porsche on a Sunday morning race although they did give me enough room as they flew past. Turned down the hill to Baschurch turning off at Marton back to Burlton where it stopped raining and even saw some sunshine and a rainbow, then headed towards Loppington but turned off to English Frankton at the first turn where I met another lady out on her bike so we had a chat for a couple of miles before I turned to Colemere, around the mere where I met some walkers on the nearly vertical canal bridge who very reluctantly gave me the bare minimum space they could to get up the bridge and past them and into Lyneal then back to Northwood past a pumpkin patch which looked very busy with people picking their own pumpkins and turned for home. Lots of mud and puddles about. 31.05 miles @ 15.1mph which according to fitbit is 49.72km which as I was aiming for 50km was a good guess but bothered me way more than it should as it was just short( and I had stopped the ride on both Fitbit and Strava so riding up the lane would have started a new ride rather than adding it up to 50) Lots of other cyclists out.


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Oct 2019)

Milestone day today when my youngest was determined to have a bike ride with me along the guided busway. The plan was to ride and see how she did which in the end resulted in a ride just short of 12 miles along the guided busway and the NCN55 to Monton before the return leg along the Bridgewater Way and home. Not once did she say she was tired but just kept riding her little orange bike whilst i was on my trusty Boardman Fixie. She loved it and i hope she gets the bug even more,so proud of her considering her only riding involved playing out with her friends outside the house.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Oct 2019)

My Mrs asked me if I could drop something off in Easterhouse this morning. 10 miles away , so it's a nice start to the morning .
Just about to leave when she said can you go to Drumchapel as well.
Totally opposite direction , so it was a bonus on a really nice morning.
A pleasant 36 miles, some on the road , the rest on the canal path


----------



## Old jon (22 Oct 2019)

So, new mudguards fitted yesterday. Some faff was included but beaten in the end, except one minor bit of alignment I did not notice until just before the ride today. Adjusted in seconds, off I rode into a cool grey morning.
And quite a bit of traffic. I decided it was that time of year, pedalled through a bit of Holbeck to the towpath, no more traffic! Have to rejoin the roads though, cross the river and ride through Headingley all the way to Lawnswood, then a short distance further to the right turn to Adel. Pass the church, down the dip to the dam, up and on leaving all the houses behind. Still up to pass Golden Acre Park and for a change do not turn left for Bramhope but carry straight on to Arthington.



There was a ‘nasty expression’ car followed me all the way down that hill but after a couple of hundred yards I ignored it. This increased grin factor by a significant amount. At the bottom, the good old A659 is there to ride along to Pool. Turn right there, cross the River Wharfe and turn left towards Leathley then left again to cross Leathley Bridge and the River Washburn. Then start the climb to Farnley. From bridge to top, according to my garthing, is about 280 feet. This does not sound like a lot but my legs had a different opinion. The drop down the other side into Otley was fun though. Back across the Wharfe and wander through the town to the bottom of Leeds Road.
Climbing this, the sun had a brief visit and lit up Arthington Viaduct and its surroundings at just the right time for me to enjoy the sight. Little things do well. At the top I realised I had not eaten, stopped by the bus shelter there to rectify this matter then carried on. Into Bramhope, any thoughts of the right turn towards Cookridge were stopped by the diversion sign there. No through road says a lot, and also means the rest of the ride is on the A660. At least as far as Headingley and the detour through Kirkstall to cross the Aire and ride back to Leeds centre via the towpath. Again. A couple more miles from there and I am home after very nearly 32 miles. The smile said I should have ridden further, maybe next time.

I do like a map,


----------



## jongooligan (22 Oct 2019)

Yesterday's ride started from Allenbanks where we had been for a walk along to Staward Pele to enjoy the autumn colours in the Allen gorge. Mrs. jg drove home while I rode up the Allen valley towards the Clattering Causeway. I'd never been this way before (which was one of the reasons for the ride). I'd also not bothered to look at the map when I created the route on Ridewithgps. If I had I would maybe have noticed that the road crosses all the tributaries draining into the Allen. I took this picture when I'd got all the climbing out of the way.






Above the Allen looking towards Hadrian's Wall

Except it wasn't the end of the climbing. It wasn't even the beginning of the end. Around the next bend the road became a 7ft wide, fenceless ribbon of gravel, mud and cow muck that could be seen vaulting ridges all the way to the horizon. It was right hard work. One of those roads where you can't take advantage of gravity going downhill because you don't know what surprise is around the next bend (cattle grid with several loose bars, bull standing in middle of road. DHS delivery driver staring at his phone).

Really pleased then to get up onto the Clattering Causeway with it's top of the world feel and lack of livestock or traffic. Up there you can see all the way to Criffel in Dumries and Galloway - must be 60 miles away.

There's still plenty of climbing to do heading west as the South Tyne has to be crossed at Lambley before the Northumberland/Cumbria border at Midgeholme. The A689 around here must be one of the quietest A roads in the country and I saw little traffic to my rest stop at Hallbankgate community cafe. Coffee and a vegan flapjack (think sweepings from a budgie's cage) had me refreshed enough to descend to Brampton where I once again began climbing, this time towards Talkin Tarn, then taking deserted lanes to Warwick Bridge. There I had to join the very busy A69 to cross the river Eden.

If you're ever in the vicinity try not to mix up Cumwitton with Cumwhinton. There were several signposts to the former in Warwick Bridge and I almost fell for it. If I had I would have found myself on the wrong side of the river Eden with a huge detour to the next river crossing. As it was I stayed on the correct route and once across the river went to Cumwhinton and the back way into Carlisle, my destination for the day having covered 36 miles with 2,700ft of climbing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Oct 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Yesterday's ride started from Allenbanks where we had been for a walk along to Staward Pele to enjoy the autumn colours in the Allen gorge. Mrs. jg drove home while I rode up the Allen valley towards the Clattering Causeway. I'd never been this way before (which was one of the reasons for the ride). I'd also not bothered to look at the map when I created the route on Ridewithgps. If I had I would maybe have noticed that the road crosses all the tributaries draining into the Allen. I took this picture when I'd got all the climbing out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 490137
> 
> ...


Lovely part of the world!


----------



## jongooligan (23 Oct 2019)

Those of you who read about this ride won't be surprised to hear that my next ride started in Carlisle on the next morning which dawned grey and cold.

I retraced my tracks from the previous day along London Road to Cumwhinton where I turned right onto Petergate heading for Armathwaite. Once that right turn was taken I was back on traffic free lanes. The first little climb at Cotehill warned me of what was to come - I was immediately clicking down through the gears until I couldn't click any more. Oh dear, to be grovelling in my lowest gear so early in the ride was a little troubling as there was a long way to go with lots of climbing.

The lanes along the Eden Valley through Armathwaite, Staffield and Kirkoswald were lovely but lumpy and they were just the warm up for the climb of Hartside Pass.





Almost onto the Harside Pass road

I was actually happy to get onto the main road for the climb up the pass. It's long but very well engineered so the gradient is never that steep. The surface is good and the road keeps climbing - no ups and downs like the lanes in the Eden Valley, so it was easy to settle into a slow, steady rythm and bimble up to the top. I was now only 23 miles into the ride, having done 3,000ft of climbing and it had taken me 2½ hours. At this rate it would dark before I got home.





Hartside Pass

The descent to Alston is an absolute blast on a very good road with clear sightlines allowing you to stay off the brakes and let gravity take over. Brilliant.

Had a huge lunch at Blueberrys tearoom in Alston (soup, roll, burger & chips) then set myself towards Nenthead and Killhope. The wind was now rising and thankfully it was mostly helpful as I climbed away from the Nent at Hagg Bank. Didn't pause in Nenthead but went straight into the three steps up to Killhope Cross. The first ramp is the longest and is a bit of a sickener. As the summit is crested the second step is revealed. Luckily there's a flatter bit allowing a short recovery before tackling the second step. Again, it is a false summit but from the top of this step the top of the hill can be seen up yet another steep ramp. Once this is crested it's downhill all the way past Killhope lead mine and into the Wear Valley.

I was feathering the back brake lightly on the descent as I could see lots of loose chippings and water on the road, especially on the bends so wanted to keep control of my speed. At 35mph I felt the beginnings of a speed wobble so had to let the brake go and ride my luck. Straight away the speed wobble vanished and I plunged into the valley with the desperate hope that the road surface wasn't as bad as it looked.

It wasn't and streaking past the mine at 45mph had me grinning like the Joker. Woohoo!

Weardale is almost home territory so I knew to take the right turn in Daddry Shield signposted 'toilets 100yds' to bring me onto the quiet road on the south side of the river. Didn't see another vehicle for the next seven miles when I reached Stanhope.





Weardale Langrick Sheep

These sheep were bred by the early settlers in Weardale to have long legs so that they could outrun the wolves which were common in the valley back then. Of course, for a sheep have long legs it needs a long neck otherwise its head wouldn't reach the grass and it would starve hence the name 'Langrick'

At Stanhope I decided to get the rest of the climbing out of the way in one go so turned left at the Grey Bull for Crawleyside Bank. The steepest bit is at the bottom and I'd worked out that once I was clear of the village the wind would blow me to the top. That worked out nicely and at Parkhead I got onto the C2C path to turn east for the long downhill run to home. Amazing to think that at 11.30 I was looking at finishing in the dark and yet here I was approaching home over Waldridge Fell just four hours later. Put it down to the tailwind from the top of Hartside Pass.

A cracking ride. 75 miles with 5,700ft of climbing.


----------



## Donger (23 Oct 2019)

Had to miss my audax on Sunday as my wife was not well, so thought I might have blown my run of 57 consecutive months in the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. Had a lucky second opportunity this morning, and I wasn't going to miss out. So set off in the fog at 08:45 with no particular plan other than to just ride 100km. Got a few funny looks from drivers and pedestrians as I rode past in shorts and short-sleeved jersey, but I was warm enough despite the fog. I did have to keep wiping the dew off my arms, legs and moustache, though! Made my one and only café stop at the Tortworth farm Shop Café at the 20 mile mark, after my first proper hill of the day on the road from Damery. Nice to sit and study the map as I downed a coffee and a cake. Got a few more funny looks from the other customers, most of whom looked to be dressed for Winter. Quickly set off for the village of Wickwar, from where I headed out on NCN410 across Hawkesbury Common:




The sun came out as I arrived at the common, though you can see the last of the fog still lingering on the Cotswold edge in a mean looking fog bank:




Then I hit the Hawkesbury rush hour, and had to turn tail when faced by a large herd of nervous looking cows taking up the whole width of the road heading my way:




I was in new territory for me, so was happy to follow the map and see what turned up next when I took a different road. Wouldn't you know it, there was an immediate nasty swine of a hill that I only just managed to climb without walking. Back into the fog, too. The road came out at this mahoosive monument, which had me momentarily stumped, as it wasn't shown on the OS map (Perhaps @Arjimlad might know what it is, as this is his patch, I believe?):




Followed the map, and it turned out (as I thought) to be near Hawkesbury Upton. Followed a bit more of NCN410 as far as Engine Common, before judging I could turn for home via Tytherington and the A38. A nice mix of woods, commons and quiet lanes today, though interspersed with a couple of busy stretches near quarries that were full of big trucks and an A38 that seemed to be full of agricultural traffic that didn't leave much passing room. Showered me in wood chippings too. (Could have been worse. Nastier stuff than that sometimes flies off the back of farm trailers). Made it back home 6 hours and 2 minutes after setting off with my computers registering 103.9km and 64.6 miles. Job done. That's 58 consecutive months of the challenge now, and still going.




Turned out great, and glad to have got out for a century ride after all.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Oct 2019)

*Last 2 days we went MTBiking in a new area.*

From Marbella heading inland…






You also find yourself doing some walking since you have no idea where is what






Man this a lot of work… Ufffff…!!!


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Oct 2019)

Donger said:


> Had to miss my audax on Sunday as my wife was not well, so thought I might have blown my run of 57 consecutive months in the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. Had a lucky second opportunity this morning, and I wasn't going to miss out. So set off in the fog at 08:45 with no particular plan other than to just ride 100km. Got a few funny looks from drivers and pedestrians as I rode past in shorts and short-sleeved jersey, but I was warm enough despite the fog. I did have to keep wiping the dew off my arms, legs and moustache, though! Made my one and only café stop at the Tortworth farm Shop Café at the 20 mile mark, after my first proper hill of the day on the road from Damery. Nice to sit and study the map as I downed a coffee and a cake. Got a few more funny looks from the other customers, most of whom looked to be dressed for Winter. Quickly set off for the village of Wickwar, from where I headed out on NCN410 across Hawkesbury Common:
> View attachment 490225
> 
> The sun came out as I arrived at the common, though you can see the last of the fog still lingering on the Cotswold edge in a mean looking fog bank:
> ...


Nice work ! I twas rather foggy this morning 

That is the Somerset monument at Hawkesbury https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Somerset_Monument,_Hawkesbury


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Oct 2019)

Mrs 26 and I rode over in the mist to meet Pete M in Upton. We took to the Castlemorton lanes but had to squeeze through some road works. The workers let us through. Our route was a standard one to Much Marcle where Mrs 26 peeled off for Trumpet. Pete and I climbed through the clouds onto the Marcle Ridge. As we dropped off the mists seemed to thin and we even had some sunshine. I showed Pete the thatched church at Brockhampton before we swung south on a lane new to Pete and long neglected by me. Pete recognised the run along the Wye - one of his favourite lanes. Hundreds of geese were in the fields at Hole in the Wall and the Wye was flowing deep and strong. Just that steep climb was left before our lunch in Ross. The ladies in the cafe are wonderful with cheery chat and superb refreshments.
With the mists gone our return route was the traditional one by Kempley and Dymock. We've taken to leaving Ross by going via Brampton Abbots now as the alternative busy roundabouts and fast dual carriageway feels unsafe. It's always more pleasant in the lanes anyway. Soon we were back in the Castlemorton lanes with the roadworks complete too. Pete headed into Upton while I scooted round my usual lanesy ride home. 
Lovely autumn day out. 72 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Oct 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Hartside Pass.


Has the cafe reopened?


----------



## jongooligan (24 Oct 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Has the cafe reopened?



Not even close to opening. Not sure if anyone has even taken it on yet. Seem to remember reading that it was going to be a posh nosh type place with a bunkhouse mebbe. Can't find the link now.

Anyway, it's still a burnt out shell.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (24 Oct 2019)

*Day off? Sureee...! 2x15 and 1x20 tempo intervals*

After that coffee with one of the guys and then MATE with my wife at home.

Coffee pic with Paco. (the owner of the bar is also a cyclist)






And at home the beauty of South Spain and having a terrace, just stay away from the wind, is chilly!!






The Strava ride link if you look at the laps you can see where the intervals were done.

This is the training to improve on 45 minutes climbs.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Oct 2019)

Weather forecast isn't too good for a day or two so I grabbed this opportunity while some sun was available. So the fairly standard run around the old loop but with Hillend added in this time.  36 smiles


----------



## derrick (24 Oct 2019)

Did a bit of uphill today.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/SVvI3vLi30


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Oct 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Not even close to opening. Not sure if anyone has even taken it on yet. Seem to remember reading that it was going to be a posh nosh type place with a bunkhouse mebbe. Can't find the link now.
> 
> Anyway, it's still a burnt out shell.


Aw shoot. It's what gets you to the top from the west - the promise of tea and beans on toast. Posh nosh


----------



## Shearwater Missile (25 Oct 2019)

After yesterdays appalling rain I managed to get out this morning before the rain set in again. Usual Cotton route, I thought that I was sailing but then I did have a 9mph tail wind. Roads were not too bad, mostly dry but a bit muddy in places. I noticed a nice shiny roadsign warning of mud on the road, perhaps some one had a word with the farmer as it certainly was`nt there Wednesday and it looked new. Sugarbeet season is certainly in full swing. I stopped at Cotton for a few minutes to say hello to George, the bike man. He just loves being out in his garage tinkering with bikes or anything mechanical, think Wesley from Last of the Summer Wine but without the greasy overalls and without the bangs and smoke ! Seriously, George is a lovely chap and really enjoys getting bikes cleaned etc to sell on for a few pounds.
The ride was pretty un-eventfal excepting on the way back I was hit on the side of my nose quite hard. What the feck was that I said ? I turned and looked over my shoulder to see a pigeon regaining his flight. This cycling malarky does get dangerous, what with wasp stings and now a pigeon trying to take me out. So that is why we wear helmets and glasses !
The ride was 22.7 miles at 17.4 mph average of what is a fairly flat route excepting one climb just before the Nutshells tea room at Stowupland.
At least I found out the source of an annoying rattle that I have had for some time but never able to replicate in the garage. The culprit being the lower part of the front mudguard where it must knock the side of the fork. I feel a bit of fettling coming on. Now lets wait for more rain, shall we ?


----------



## galaxy (25 Oct 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Those of you who read about this ride won't be surprised to hear that my next ride started in Carlisle on the next morning which dawned grey and cold.
> 
> I retraced my tracks from the previous day along London Road to Cumwhinton where I turned right onto Petergate heading for Armathwaite. Once that right turn was taken I was back on traffic free lanes. The first little climb at Cotehill warned me of what was to come - I was immediately clicking down through the gears until I couldn't click any more. Oh dear, to be grovelling in my lowest gear so early in the ride was a little troubling as there was a long way to go with lots of climbing.
> 
> ...


I grew up near Chester Le Street, parents had a Caravan beetween Wolsingham and Frasterley. Know those roads so well, pity it was all 30 years ago.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> Did a bit of uphill today.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/SVvI3vLi30
> View attachment 490393
> 
> ...


What a cracking photo!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

The purpose of today’s trip was to meet a load of ( mostly) strangers to ride 50 year old shopping bikes through a bit of London. Odd or what?

Left home at 6:45 riding the Dawes Kingpin to Didcot Station along the old railway line Sustrans route. Weather was grotty when I left , not raining but windy and drizzling, it was one hell of a tailwind, got to the station in record time for a shopping bike.


The ticket I booked didn’t work, had to buy another and get a refund going on the booked one.

Train was on time but I went to the wrong ending the platform and had to run down to get on the correct carriage.

When I got to Paddington, I had to cycle through Hyde Park, last time I did that on a Kingpin was 1971! It’s changed a bit.

Through Wellington Arch, past Buck House, Birdcage Walk, over Westminster bridge then mostly followed the convoluted route that google was telling me to go. Got to the meeting place to early, so had breakfast and tea.

Eventually folks started to turn up on Kingpins, Bromptons and a couple Moultons but no Raleigh Twentys.

We eventually set off, about 15 of us I think, over Tower Bridge, along Eastcheap, Cannon Street heading west along The Embankment on to Horse Guards, St James Park, Green Park and Hyde Park, Kensington.Stopped for a bit of lunch and started heading south by which time it had started to rain, so I bailed heading back Paddington station where I hoped to get an early train back, except the feckers cancelled it and had to wait over an hour for the next one!

Anyway it was nice ride while it was dry, met some delightfully eccentric people who wanted ride small wheel shopping bikes around London.



























hmmm, don’t like that much.





















Garmin have updated their app. I really feckin’ hate the new map.

24.7 damp miles.

Also, fifty year old brakes are completely rubbish on fifty year old chrome wheels.

And I nearly got doored today, how I missed it I don’t know.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> The purpose of today’s trip was to meet a load of ( mostly) strangers to ride 50 year old shopping bikes through a bit of London. Odd or what?
> 
> Left home at 6:45 riding the Dawes Kingpin to Didcot Station along the old railway line Sustrans route. Weather was grotty when I left , not raining but windy and drizzling, it was one hell of a tailwind, got to the station in record time for a shopping bike.
> 
> ...


Fab post and pics


----------



## gavgav (27 Oct 2019)

After 80 minutes of watching sleep inducing Rugby, I got out into the beautiful cloudless sunny weather for a short ride. Things didn’t go quite to plan though, as I wheeled the bike out of the shed, to find a flat front tyre .I straight away could see the issue, with the head of a thorn sticking out of the top of the tyre.

So, removed the wheel and proceeded to change the inner tube, checking the inside of the tyre and actually finding 2 thorns in it! Was a bit of a job trying to change the tyre, with a finger that is still gaining strength from a fracture.

Half an hour later than planned, I eventually set out through the local estate and on a route around Shrewsbury, that I knew would need some detours to avoid the River Severn, which has burst its banks. That was better than trying local lanes, of which many are impassable due to floods.

I’d only been going for about 2 minutes, when an idiot overtook me, whilst I was passing a parked car, into the path of a car coming from the opposite direction. Deserved gesticulations were quite evident from that driver!

I followed cycle paths up to Heathgates, where I headed down through Castlefields. I was hoping I could get along the side of the river, to the weir, but no chance, as the road was closed off at the top end. So, I headed through New Park and past the old prison, then heading through the Town Centre, which I haven’t done for a while. It was very busy, with lots of slow traffic and so I was glad to head round through Swan Hill and down into The Quarry.

The River is indeed high and out of its banks, but I could still get along the main path, past the circus which is in town. The Quarry was heaving with people and dogs, who were making the most of being able to get out of the house for the first time in a couple of days, due to the incessant rain of the last 48 hours.

I crossed Porthill Bridge and then headed to Shelton, Copthorne, Radbrook, before taking Mousecroft Lane. I encountered 2 floods along there, not too deep thankfully, before I finished the ride via Meole Brace, where the underpass was about chest deep in water!! Suffice to say I didn’t use it and crossed using the road.

12.97 miles


----------



## Donger (27 Oct 2019)

Mission accomplished. For a while now, I've been homing in on a long term objective, and I finally passed the finishing line today. Just completed my first lap of the planet. To be specific, the length of the equator, 24,901 miles (None of those namby-pamby lightweight "official" round the world measurements). It has taken a good few years, with my last five years averaging 3,000 miles per year, but nice to get it done at last .... even though Strava thinks I have never even ridden a bike! Today's club ride was an unusually long one of over 53 miles due to the need to detour Stroud because of the Stroud Half Marathon that was taking place today. We headed down South Glos way to the Tortworth Farm Shop Café for my second time this week, before returning via the lovely lanes to the South of Berkeley.

I only needed another 40 miles to complete my virtual circumnavigation of the planet, so I'm now 13 miles into my lap of honour. What an absolutely cracking day for it. Quite a few big puddles around from yesterday's biblical downpours, but a mild, sunny, almost cloudless day. Result! The only thing now is that, with having probably had my last shot at riding in the Alps and having circled the globe (distance wise), I now have to think up some new and interesting challenges to keep my cycling mojo going into 2020.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2019)

Just three available today after yesterday's deluge. Steve E, Rob A and me. The cafe at Great Witley closes for the season soon so last chance this year today. We headed for Knightwick and on dropping down the hill we were confronted by a flood with a stranded car in the middle. We opted to ride through anyway. Up to our hubs it was so wet feet as well. The floods from the Teme lay all about and the well loved Talbot pub had gone under. They are used to that there though. They'll be open as soon as the water goes down. We headed to higher ground to do some little hills with speedy riders coming past. Must have been an event on I think. The track to the cafe was OK despite all the rain and the coffee and cake hit the spot.
Our run back went by Ockeridge and on for Moseley. Around by Wichenford Steve needed to head for Worcester and as we stopped to say our byes Graham N turned up so it was good to have a brief catch up. Rob and I headed for the bridge at Bransford but we could see that flooding would be impossible to get through. So we had to divert onto the horrid bypass and the dangerous Powick roundabout. Solid traffic meant speeds were zero so it was in fact quite safe. The opposite carriageway was flooded too causing more chaos for traffic. We headed for Jennet Tree Lane and some respite from cars but even that haven was busier than usual. Pleased to get back after all those adventures. 46 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (27 Oct 2019)

Slightly problematic 23.54 miles on the Defy this afternoon. It's new chain presumably is a touch long as it is kept on jumping on the smallest cog, albeit not coming off so tried to avoid using it but still managed a few PRs, all wind assisted it has to be said. Ripley busy as usual on a sunny Sunday and people making the most of it for the first time since mid September. Nidd was slightly aquatic, took the Paralympic route through Scotton to avoid the worse bits of road. Around the Farnham-Arkendale-Staveley loop, leaving the latter was also somewhat aquatic. Then down Farnhams back passage which really was a dark hole, completely blinded by the sun, the same also happened briefly descending down the A59 to the river in Knaresborough. Up Beryl Burton was less than spectacular due to a couple of foot pedal interface issues and then it was a case of battling headwinds watching the avg mph fall to 12.9mph. 1237ft climbed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2019)

Donger said:


> some new and interesting challenges to keep my cycling mojo going into 2020


Well done on the circumnavigation. Plenty of things to aim at. Eddington Number, lap 2, lap of another (bigger?) planet, set an annual target higher than before, ride to the moon .............. One thing a pal has done - 1 million feet of climbing in a year (he's done it twice now). Well OK then - just do 100,000......... You Audax so an RRTY or some of the Audax goals are there (you gets a medal from those). Main thing is - keep pedalling and having fun


----------



## Donger (27 Oct 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Well done on the circumnavigation. Plenty of things to aim at. Eddington Number, lap 2, lap of another (bigger?) planet, set an annual target higher than before, ride to the moon .............. One thing a pal has done - 1 million feet of climbing in a year (he's done it twice now). Well OK then - just do 100,000......... You Audax so an RRTY or some of the Audax goals are there (you gets a medal from those). Main thing is - keep pedalling and having fun


Thanks, though I'm not quite in your league! I'm definitely going to keep the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge going, because that's the one that drives all the others and keeps my fitness up. Other than that I'm thinking of switching from distance targets to concentrating on quality rides and getting round the country a bit more. I love not knowing what is around the next corner, and am keen to go exploring. Might throw in a couple of Channel-hopping trips in 2020 too.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (27 Oct 2019)

Blues skies again but at the expense of lower temperature, to be honest far more enjoyable than doom and gloom and rain. I thought I`d head out to Brettenham for a change, once out of Stowmarket it was pretty quiet on the roads and they were pretty dry too. I saw one buzzard and a jay and that was about it nature wise. I did get one motorist who shouted something to me as I pulled out at a junction and then had to stop in the middle of the road as the car suddenly loomed around the bend. It was one of those situations where you stop, I had stopped, look right, look left look right again, clear. That was when I started to procede and then there was the car from the left. Perhaps he was going too fast, I don`t know but it did`nt really warrant being shouted at. I apologised as if it was my fault, perhaps it was. Anyway, lesson learnt and I will have to reconsider the direction on that route so to avoid the junction in future. If the truth is known I would have said that he was in a hurry and just perhaps he did`nt like cyclists, a lot don`t.
Other than that brief encounter it was a nice ride, enough layers on in the 7degrees with an 11mph westerly and 22.9 miles in total. So now just 30 miles short of 3000 miles for the year. I`d better set a target now for the end of the year, say 3400 miles just in case we really get some bad weather. Happy days.


----------



## footloose crow (27 Oct 2019)

27 October

Madame Crow has agreed to come with me for a bike ride on the condition it was 2/3 of the distance of the last time we went out and only half the height gain. I manage to plan for the reduced distance but have to deceive her about the height gain. Cornwall is quite hilly.

The weather is good today after two days of rain and gales. A fine, clear sky, palest blue with some residual warmth in it. The 15% gradient immediately outside our house was anticipated and we both walked up it. On and down through Truro, weaving through the half term traffic. The Newham cycle path avoids a steep hill and busy roads but its muddy and our bikes slide and wobble in the deeper patches.








Once off the cycle path, I warn Madame that there is some uphill to come. Much later she joins me at the top. I can see from her expression that I am in trouble. She asks through gritted teeth if there is much more of 'this uphill'. I assure her that it is all downhill from here, but of course it is not and another steep grind follows under old oaks, the lane snaking skywards.

From the top we can see across the Bissoe valley and on to the moors towards Redruth. In the distance is St Agnes Beacon and the (invisible to us) Atlantic. There is no wind today and the north coast swells will be rolling in clean, green and cold. 

The sun is still warm up here though and now there is some downhill, a fast twisting lane washed clean by all yesterday's rain. We join the Bissoe cycle trail by the cafe and begin the long, gentle uphill to Scorrier. There are families out on bikes, the children riding through the flooded path as fast as they can, long splashes of mud up their backs. For a while we follow two runners; I am impatient to pass but Madame is in front of me and determined to take her time. I know I must keep quiet. I feel the Strava clock ticking away, my time today dropping in to the lowest bar. I have to remember that it is a joy to be with Madame, that it is a nice day, that the scenery in this old mining valley now being reclaimed naturally by straggly trees and gorse is worth seeing. And all of those things are true. I relax and enjoy the pace, the crunch of gravel, the tyres bouncing off small rocks, standing on the pedals for short, sharp ascents and then splashing through streams and long puddles. 






At Scorrier I sense Madame has had enough and we turn right, along the fast main road to Chacewater and through up the other side on the hill I had forgotten about. Madame is happier now, she is getting her wind again and begins to push the pace. We have more and more traffic with us as we approach Truro from the north, most passing us politely, a good distance away. We dodge the A390 by turning off through Threemilestone and then down the cycle path past the hospital until we can see the signed route that takes us through a housing estate and descend a fast cycle track into the town centre. 

One final hill before home: it feels easier than usual and my breath is more controlled. The sky is clouding now and the warmth of the day, meagre though it was, has slunk away. The bikes are filthy and I have a job to do there before they get put away, but first some tea and cake! 

A good ride - not long but plenty of variety. 21 miles, 1700 feet of uphill. 8.2 mph average speed.


----------



## geocycle (27 Oct 2019)

Got out today on a nice clocks back ride. Few squally showers and strong westerly so headed to Bowland. Rode the trough and then coffee in Puddleducks.















Great to get out again after a few weekends of weather and other duties.


----------



## Old jon (27 Oct 2019)

Two rides this time. An easily discouraged rider last Thursday managed ten miles on the fixed in ‘orrible wet weather. But I did ride some roads that I have not been on in a long while and found some changes. There is always a plus.
Today, however, the desire to ride was in full working order. Keen I was, so out with the geared bike and pedal away into a bit of a shower. Blue sky was visible, and the barometer was rising. These things always encourage me, encourage could be spelt f o o l rather often of course. Still, find my way onto Water Lane which points nicely towards Great Wilson Street and the left turn to cross the River Aire on Crown Point Bridge. Before ten on a Sunday this is quiet, and so is the ride up to the Oakwood Clock. Down the dip past the spare gates that Roundhay keeps there and then the threequarter mile of hard pedalling up Wellington Hill. Just after the crest, turn left to Shadwell and then left again to Slaid Hill. Turn right at the lights there and ten miles ticks up.



A good road, this one. Up, down and sideways and a fair surface. Maybe not quite long enough, East Keswick is reached soon and shortly after that the right turn onto the A659 to head towards Collingham. Take the left for Linton, across the Wharfe, which then stays on your right hand side all the way into Wetherby. A bit of a munch break here, just next to the town hall where some event or other seemed to be happening. Maybe the lack of bikes locked outside put me off looking closer, there are usually half a dozen or so there. Ride on, back across the river and turn right at the big roundabout on the outskirts.
This is the A58, which goes back home. But I had thought to ride up Jewitt Lane, just because it is there really. Reaching Collingham, just past Wattle Syke and the front tyre went flat. A little further along is the ex pub, now restaurant at the bottom of Jewitt Lane, so I pulled into the car park to fix things. The tyre has done just shy of four thousand miles and the contact surface resembles a sieve with a few larger holes here and there. A big piece of glass had cut through to the inner tube, easily found and removed so twenty minutes after stopping I was ready to go on. Behind a group of riders from I think the Valley Striders club. A couple of tops had the logo on. Reached the top, in front of some and behind the others and continued towards Thorner after saying ‘Hi’ or ‘Goodbye’, as you do.
Down Milner Lane, and then up into Thorner. Out of the village on Sandhills and happy to see the start of Skeltons Lane. Take the lane to cross Coal Road and on to the A58 again, completing what I suppose is called a geographical circle. The route does not resemble a real one. Downhill most of the way now, back across the Aire on the same bridge as earlier and up the road to home. My very much better half was just walking towards the front door as I rode up the street. So I rang my bell. Which made her think she had dropped her keys, and start searching the path for where they had landed. While they were still in her hand. Ah well, thirty three miles and just over two thousand feet of up, with a laugh at the end. Good going.

Non circular linearities. Or summat like that.


----------



## johnnyb47 (27 Oct 2019)

After the last couple of days of appalling wet weather i decided a nice ride was in order today, being the sun was out in all glory. 
Just a few days back i bought a Garmin 820 and thought I'd put the sat nav through its paces and see how it performed. 
I typed in a 40 mile loop ride and within a minute the garmin came up with three random choices. I took the middle choice and set off from Oswestry over to the Wrexham area following the directions. It did a really good job on keeping me on the straight and narrow and auto corrected me quickly when i took the wrong way. I set it to keep me off busy main roads but away from non paved routes too. It did this just fine and soon found myself riding along places I've never seen before. 
I saw few strange things on the way. The most memorable was riding past a dairy farm near Overton. The best way to describe it was, where the cows where waiting to go into the milking parlour. There was what looked like a rotating automatic miniature car wash brush spinning around, with the cows happily pushing there heads up against it enjoying a good scratch. It was quite comical to watch. The other strange sight i saw was a passing motorcyclist in Penley. He was on a largish bike and had two Crutches strapped to his back. Somewhat intrigued i caught him up at a junction and was amazed to see he only had one leg!!! How on earth he could ride like that is beyond me. Never mind getting on or off the dam thing. 
Further on i hit some nasty floods down the lanes. One was that deep i endes up getting off the bike and walked across the raised embankment with the bike draped over my shoulder in true Cycle cross style. Around 30 miles in the puncture fairy paid me a visit so it was a quick tube swap and was then back on my way again. At the end of the ride i was absolutely plastered in mud but had a big grin on my face. It has to be one of best rides I've had in a long time. 45 miles of mud, floods and unusual sights 👍


----------



## DCBassman (27 Oct 2019)

Really, a test ride for the slightly revised Scott, but ended up a reasonable (for me) distance. 
17.43 miles, 9.5mph avg, 1306ft of upness.
Route was usual 270/27 toward Plymouth, turnaround at the car park above Clearbrook. 
Lovely and sunny, but cold. Longs and layers, all good, but should have used full finger gloves.
Shoulder seems to be coping.
Need 104 miles to exceed 2018, and will be pleased if I do, considering all the enforced time off the bike.
Will now look to change the Scott to 3x9 and keep riding it!


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2019)

Ever have one of them rides where everything goes to sh1t but you can’t help but laugh anyway? This was it for me......
Setting off at 0830 with the Saga CC boys heading into the Derbyshire Dales, and with Ashbourne as the target destination, debuting the winter bikes for the winter 19/20 season, this turned out to be a very wise choice indeed.......

It was all familiar lanes as we made our way northwards, the wind had picked up a little (SW) but this didn’t really deter us.
The recent weather had wreaked havoc in the area and we had anticipated this, so this was a familiar sight.....





and once this little hurdle was overcome we had two punctures (not me) within 2/10ths of a mile of each other



Once fixed, we continued on and came across this:







Luckily, we were able to squeeze through the stranded vehicles after checking with the drivers that all was ok.
More lumpiness followed and before long we arrived at Ashbourne, our pit stop for a well earned bite and brew....











Bellies full and digits dried and defrosted, we set off back towards Willington, again through familiar lanes yet negotiating our GPS units trying to send us through fields, we arrived at Sudbury only to be forced to divert from our route due to a police incident on the A515.
Unfortunately for us, there was only one other way we could go without risking life and limb down the nearby A50 and that was through Scropton and Hatton.
Unfortunate, because it runs alongside the River Dove and it’s renowned for bursting its banks in this neck of the woods. We had to chance it and true to form for a good stretch of three miles or more the road was completely submerged in frequent patches! 
Approaching Scropton, and another wet patch, I spotted that the kerb was relatively dry and so I headed over towards it.....

Unfortunately the kerb was a little higher than I had judged and the wheels went from under me and down I went.....




I knew I was coming off and was able to turn myself around in time for a soft landing on my back! I froze for a moment, taking in what had occurred and just laughed my head off! Unhurt and the bike unaffected, Rob was in stitches and couldn’t resist a photo opportunity!
Eventually we were back up and running, laughing out the way, and the roads dried out again as we got into Hatton. From here it was five miles or so of pan flat riding back to Willington, where we could dry out a little before we got back to the car park.

Just a smidge under 52 miles today, plenty of events and plenty of laughs along the way. An excellent day out, memorable to say the very least!


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Oct 2019)

My first ride in a while due to illness and busyness.

I tried to keep it flat.... South Devon!!!
After yesterday’s rain there were a few floods about. A chilly, sunny day!


----------



## gavroche (27 Oct 2019)

I watched Wales being beaten by the Springbox this morning  and then took advantage of the good but cold weather to go for a ride. I had a route in my head and stuck to it, all 35 miles of it. For some reason, I really struggled for the last 5 miles and was glad to get home. In fact, with only 1 mile to go, I had to stop and have a small rest cos my legs were gone. It can't be lack of food as I had a hefty breakfast while watching the rugby,and a banana and two chocolate bars on the way as well as plenty to drink. I put it down to only going out once a week and shorter rides too. My legs still feel tired and I also feel a bit dizzy now, 3 hours after completing the ride. Must be old age.


----------



## Donger (27 Oct 2019)

gavroche said:


> I watched Wales being beaten by the Springbox this morning  and then took advantage of the good but cold weather to go for a ride. I had a route in my head and stuck to it, all 35 miles of it. For some reason, I really struggled for the last 5 miles and was glad to get home. In fact, with only 1 mile to go, I had to stop and have a small rest cos my legs were gone. It can't be lack of food as I had a hefty breakfast while watching the rugby,and a banana and two chocolate bars on the way as well as plenty to drink. I put it down to only going out once a week and shorter rides too. My legs still feel tired and I also feel a bit dizzy now, 3 hours after completing the ride. Must be old age.


Well done for getting out .... and persevering.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2019)

@jongooligan 

Re; your Hartside ride

Any news/signs of the café being rebuilt, after the fire?


----------



## pjd57 (27 Oct 2019)

Couldn't decide where I was heading today. When I'm with a mate, it's easy , I just follow him. 
So as usual I opted for the easy option.
Falkirk wheel and back. 
Canal path all the way there and back, then an extra few miles in Glasgow. 
Lovely day, sunny but a bit of a cold wind.


----------



## C R (27 Oct 2019)

What a glorious day today after yesterday's deluge. And lucky for me, today I was going for my first imperial half doing the Tour of Worcester sportive. Alas, yesterday's weather was still going to play a part in today's proceedings.

Up earlyish, as registration was opening at 7:30, with riders starting to set off at 8:00. I had planned to ride to the start, but my wife convinced me that it would be better to drive. So had everything ready from the night before, and I only needed to have breakfast and load the bike in the car. The weather was bright and beautiful, but there was ice on the windscreen, so scrape the ice and then on the way to the Race course.

Once I got to the race course, the route that we were supposed to follow to the free car park was flooded, so I went to the pay and display instead, as I expected that the flood would get worse through the day, as it always does.

So cycled in to the registration, where we were told that there would be significant changes to the route due to flooding in various places, and that the start was delayed to half past eight, to give time to finish inspecting the route.

It also transpired that the stuff they were meant to be handing out was now surrounded by the flood in the pavilion. This wad the view of my bike, against the backdrop of the flood.





You can see the pavilion surrounded by water behind. The water came up about 20cm during the time we were waiting for the all clear to start.

It was cold, and standing around was starting to get uncomfortable, but finally by half eight people started setting off. I was out with the fourth or fifth wave. Out over the bridge, past the flooding cricket ground, and a left for Powick. Not much traffic at this time of the day, but we had an idiot that overtook the group going the wrong way around a pedestrian refuge. The group started stretching, and by the time we passed Callow End I was bringing up the rear. The two people ahead of me were doing ok downhill, but seemed to be struggling uphill. I eventually overtook, and soon they dropped behind. I was now riding on my own, and some riders from the next wave started to come past. I caught up with a small group, and stayed with them for a bit, but I couldn't keep up with them on the descent, so reached the turn at Rhydd on my own again. This became a bit of a theme. I would catch up with people on the uphill, but couldn't keep up on the downhill. Probably to do with gearing and the fact that I ride a flatbar.

So turned right headed for Malvern, past Guarlford, and starting the climb towards Church Street in Barnards Green. I took it easy, and managed to make it in one go to the traffic lights, which being red gave me a brief respite before attacking the last really steep bit, and then turning left. I took my first rest by the post office, getting ready for the climb up to the Wyche. This went easier than I expected, so I just carried on to Colwall, though quite a few people stopped to catch their breath and take in the views.

The descent into Colwall was fast, and here was the first change to the announced route, instead of turning into Mill Lane, we carried on and turned further up the hill, heading now towards Cradley.

I caught up with a couple, and overtook going up, but then they caught up with me going down, so I just took a tow from them all the way to Cradley, and the left turn up the hill, where they stopped for a break. I carried on, and got lucky that I didn't have to stop to turn right at Ridgeway Cross. I took a rest in here for a nut bar and a drink, and set off again. Caught up with a couple of guys that were not slow enough for me to overtake, but not fast enough to pull away from me, so the three of us trundled up the rest of the hill. I managed to hold on with them until we went past Acton Green, but I was starting to feel a bit tired, so dropped back to a more relaxed pace, to make sure I still had something left for Ankerdine hill.

So I was now on my own again, for the last part of the descent to Knightwick. As it turns out, as @twentysix by twentyfive mentioned earlier, the flooding had closed Ankerdine, so we instead followed the A44 along the narrow Teme flood plain, to Dodenham, were the route took up up some narrow lanes, where I had trouble with my rear wheel slipping when standing up, but I managed to make it all the way up without stopping. Then a swift descent into Martley and the feed stop.

The feed stop was quite well supplied, with cakes of different types, sausage rolls and bananas. I had a banana, some cake, and refilled my bottle, and after visiting the boys room I was again on my way for the last 15 miles.

Between Martley and Great Witley there's a bit of a hill, nothing like the previous three, but my legs were now starting to feel the distance, so I took it easy to the top, and left gravity do the rest to Great Witley. Between here and Shrawley the way is mostly down hill, and I was letting gravity do more work, to keep something for the last two ramps. Going up to Holt Heath was a bit of hard work, but I got to the top without dismounting, and then the final change of route was telling us to go via Hallow, instead of Holt Fleet, which saved my legs the climb from the river to Ombersley. So now with a flatter rolling route I could put a bit more effort to bring my average speed up, though works in Hallow interfered a bit with that.

So, I made it back to the race course in four and a half hours, riding for four of those. It was a new experience, but not sure it is the right thing for a loner like me. I may try again next year. We'll see.

In terms of the other challenge of the day, which was doing a 50 mile ride, I am very happy. I paced myself adequately, and managed a riding speed not too far below my 50km rides, considering the amount of climbing in the route.

The map


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2019)

Once again I haven't been out for over a week (a stinker of a cold this time) so went out today to enjoy the dry weather and have a nose at the water levels after the deluge Friday/Saturday. I even persuaded my brother to come with me for once.

We headed into town via the English Bridge, did a meandering route to the Welsh Bridge, investigated Frankwell car park (you'll see why shortly) then headed along Smithfield Road towards the old gaol and dropped down to the weir before I headed out of town to Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham and home via Condover.

The first blockage we found was the underpass at Meole Brace (as Gav has already mentioned). It is well under water but has been a good couple of feet higher judging by the tide mark. Fortunately there is a new light controlled crossing on the roundabout to use, which we did.

Getting into town, Victoria Avenue was flooded at the St. Julians Friars end, then again under Kingsland Bridge. I'd expected it to be higher to be honest - the floods in June put on more of a show.

After crossing the Welsh Bridge we headed into the car park which was filling with water at the far end and as expected there were some vehicles that hadn't been moved in time. The river was still rising at this point so by now these vehicles will be properly flooded out.

Going up the hill to the prison a vehicle following hooted at us which I thought was a bit of a cheek as when they did come past it was obvious they were lost and held us up aftwerwards while they tried to get their bearings.

At Sydney Avenue our way was barred again and we weren't the only ones out to look at the floods. Hopefully it was all bringing trade to the cafe there whose access was still dry....just.

Doug wanted to get back so we parted at Telford Way and I carried on along the old canal path to Uffington then onto the lanes to Upton Magna. Usually the canal path wouldn't be a good idea after heavy rain but this time the worst of the mud seemed to have been washed away from the gravel surface.

There was debris from the recent flash floods on the way to Upton Magna and a fountaining manhole cover just after the village. I have a nasty feeling that one was a foul drain.

At Atcham the flood plain was doing what its name suggests and looked quite picturesque in the sunshine. The road I'd usually take to Cross Houses was under water as was Chilton Farm Lane so I had to brave the busy _old _A5 for a short stretch to find the other way round.

No chance of a shortcut today as the lane at Allfield has "road closed" signs up so I presume that is flooded too (it doesn't drain well at the best of times). I took the shorter main road route back from Condover but didn't enjoy it particularly due to a headwind and an ignorant close-pass.

Despite that it felt good to get back out on the bike. 21.7 miles at a fairly leisurely 11 mph average.





Victoria Avenue. The river is just lapping over the path. We considered riding through it but a large dog splashing about in the water made us realise it's deeper than it looks so we went round.





The view from Town Walls.





Another blockage at Kingsland Bridge. This time we _know _it's too deep to ride without getting wet feet




In Frankwell car park the water is rushing in pretty well. At the time I'm writing this I'd expect the water to be up to the door handles.





At Sydney Avenue. Another place wehere the water is only just lapping over the road but I know it'll be deeper further on.





Atcham. I'm quite pleased with how this shot came out.





What, nobody sitting out in the garden on a nice sunny day like this?





I'm not going to attempt the road to Cross Houses.........





.......... and Chilton Farm Lane is as bad.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Oct 2019)

Saturday's ride. Staying over at my brother's house for dinner etc so I decided to cycle there, with Mrs Celine in the team car. Going beyond my normal range of loops from home adds a bit of variety. I could have ridden home today but 45 miles into a howling headwind is not my idea of fun.
It was a lovely sunny day but a lot colder than it's been for months. I was in full winter gear but still on the summer bike, albeit with race blades fitted.
First photostop was on the A6112 at the top of the stiff climb up from Preston, looking north over the Whiteadder Water. 






Next up a roadside trig point. It's been at least 4 years since I last cycled up this way and the windfarms weren't there last time. (One in the foreground, two on the horizon and another one behind me.)





A mile and a half to the north of the trig point was the day's summit. A fine view to the North Sea with Torness nuclear power station and some more windmills. 





One last stop on the bridge over the Dunglass Dean. This ravine is the boundary between Berwickshire on the right and East Lothian on the left. The bridge I'm on has a rather low parapet as I discovered when walking backwards to get a wider shot. The deck is 25m above the stream bed.  




This bridge was constructed in 1798 for the turnpike road and is the most southerly of five bridges at this location. In the background is the 1845 bridge for the North British Railway, the 1932 reinforced concrete rib-arched bridge for the A1 and it's 1992 steel beam replacement. Not visible is the original early 17th century pack-horse bridge. 

The map -





46.4 miles @ 15.2 mph, 995m up.


----------



## TeeShot (28 Oct 2019)

Our club ride yesterday was damp!!


----------



## jongooligan (28 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @jongooligan
> 
> Re; your Hartside ride
> 
> Any news/signs of the café being rebuilt, after the fire?



No. See this post


----------



## jongooligan (28 Oct 2019)

@Mr Celine Had my first ride in that area on Saturday. It was only 20 miles (Innerwick to North Berwick) with a very unfit mate so very slow but what a wonderful part of the world. Definitely going back for a proper poke around.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2019)

A short test ride this morning 

I had just collected the Twenty Alpha that I paid a tenner for on eBay., it’s a June ‘78 model. Pumped up the tyres, un-seized and adjusted the gears, adjusted the brakes including shortening the far to long rear brake cable, cleaned and lubricated the chain, raised the saddle and bars and patched up the saddle with gaffer tape and took it for a ride.

Just over two miles around the village dropping off a couple of quid to the lady what sells the poppies here, then up the old railway track for some phIt rides well for a neglected 40 year old bike, it’s not as nice as the Kingpin, feels more cramped but it’s ok. 

I need to decide what to do with it now.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2019)

jongooligan said:


> No. See this post



@jongooligan 

Damned shame
I've only been a couple of times, when up that way (in car)


----------



## jongooligan (28 Oct 2019)

Bought a Ridley X Bow the other day. It's been used for commuting but I decided to take it back to its natural habitat with a ride around Cong Burn Woods.





Ridley X Bow in Cong Burn Woods

First impressions are:
a) it's too small for me - not too worried about that as I won't be riding it for long periods
b) it's heavy, surprisingly heavy for a Ridley 
c) those tyres are no good in mud - lots of side slipping and back wheel locks up really easily
d) it's overgeared for this type of thing

It was a lot of fun blatting around the woods though. I enjoyed it much more on this bike than I do on my son's MTB.

Now deciding whether to keep it or sell it on. If I keep it I'll replace the tyres and probably the cassette and chain.
Only 7 miles but I'm flipping worn out now.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Oct 2019)

Sunday’s 200km+ ride saw me and my frozen spirit cover the Cranborne AONB, Dorset, the Somerset Levels and the Mendips AONB. AND it was dry! -3’c before 0630 and zero in the afternoon. Time to put my SPD sandals away.

Longleat House






The Dorset escarpment overlooking the Somerset Levels





At first I thought this was a mill, but it turns out this is just an ordinary home. The owner’s kids left the bath taps running and that’s it flooding out the front door down the drive.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Oct 2019)

2nd day in a row, most unusual for me, but no other likely gaps in the wet for days...
13.98 miles, 9.1mph avg, upness not given for some reason. 
Route: out of Tavistock on A386 (joy...) to Pitts Cleave and off left to join NCN27. Back into Tavy onto NCN270 and on my normal route toward Plymouth. Went as far as the ramp at Leg O'Mutton, then bottled it and turned around. Mistake on rwo counts. One, wimp-ass for not giving it a go like yesterday, abd two, it meant I ended up in the schools pedestrian traffic back in Tavistock. 
Still, that bit closer to overtaking last year's mileage!*
*The sum total if which is less than 3 of @Heltor Chasca 's average weekend rides...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Oct 2019)

DCBassman said:


> 2nd day in a row, most unusual for me, but no other likely gaps in the wet for days...
> 13.98 miles, 9.1mph avg, upness not given for some reason.
> Route: out of Tavistock on A386 (joy...) to Pitts Cleave and off left to join NCN27. Back into Tavy onto NCN270 and on my normal route toward Plymouth. Went as far as the ramp at Leg O'Mutton, then bottled it and turned around. Mistake on rwo counts. One, wimp-ass for not giving it a go like yesterday, abd two, it meant I ended up in the schools pedestrian traffic back in Tavistock.
> Still, that bit closer to overtaking last year's mileage!*
> *The sum total if which is less than 3 of @Heltor Chasca 's average weekend rides...


 
Don’t do yourself down. You EASILY do more elevation than any average rider. Don’t forget I have ridden through your land...And it scared me and my legs. My ears popped too.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Don’t do yourself down. You EASILY do more elevation than any average rider. Don’t forget I have ridden through your land...And it scared me and my legs. My ears popped too.



Certainly a bit lumpy hereabouts...probably about 900 feet today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Oct 2019)

Cold today so I layered up. Off around the north of the hills on a well worn route. Still well worn heading south. At Clencher's Mill the Glynch Brook was flowing strongly so I opted for the footbridge rather than risk the ford. The water had been a lot higher as the debris showed. Good foraging for one wagtail anyway. I stuck with tradition around the south of the hills and on the northward leg traffic flow looked heavy at Danemoor Cross. Flood at Upton would do that. The quiet of the Guarlford Road seemed to confirm that thought. Bit gloomy on the run back. That's the trouble with the clock change. 39 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (28 Oct 2019)

jongooligan said:


> View attachment 490946
> Bought a Ridley X Bow the other day. It's been used for commuting but I decided to take it back to its natural habitat with a ride around Cong Burn Woods.
> 
> View attachment 490945
> ...


Your hearts not in it , sell.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Oct 2019)

I joined the Free Wheel North ride from Maryhill to Bowling this morning. Bright but cold , with a few icy patches about.
Nice easy going run with 19 taking part. 
A few miles on my own later , took me to 30 today and over 5,000 for 2019


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Oct 2019)

Out again bright and early this morning to do a sort-of-repeat of yesterdays ride as I'd heard the river came up higher overnight. It was quite a chilly morning with a frost on the cars so I started out with my full winter layers on. No Doug this time - I asked but he said he couldn't cope with the saddle again today.

Quiet for a work day out on the roads - mainly because it's half-term here.

The river had indeed come up a lot since yesterday afternoon. It was out in residential streets at Old Coleham and at Victoria Avenue I couldn't get anywhere near the spot where I took my first photo yesterday. In the Quarry the funfair that I presume planned to be there all week was having to pack up rapidly having been caught out.

The flood barriers are doing a good job of protecting Frankwell. I went round to the carpark (which isn't protected) and couldn't get beyond the entrance road. Some of the cars that were at risk yesterday did get moved - the van I showed you yesterday _wasn't _one of them and just the roof and upper halves of the windows are visible.

I encountered a lost driver by the prison again - this one turned the wrong way down a one way street. 
I couldn't get far enough down Sydney Avenue to see the weir (or where it should be) and the cafe was inaccessable.

At Upton Magna there was a thatcher replacing the roof on one of the cottages. I overtook a group of cyclists shortly after the village then headed for Atcham where the flood plain looks much the same as it did but the flooded roads are noticably deeper. I took the alternative way round again but this time headed along the A458 to Cross Houses to see where the water comes up to at the other end (something I haven't done before). On this occasion the flood started where the road levels out by Cronkhill meaning that about a mile of this route is underwater. While here a van passed me heading into the flood and another one came splashing out of it. The driver of the second one stopped to chat - the first van was heading to rescue his wife's car that was stranded somewhere up the road. Oops!

Heading back I thought I'd go and be nosy at Allfield which is flooded as badly as I suspected. I got there just in time to see someone driving their BMW through it. It looked marginal and I really thought I might have to be calling for help but they did make it without flooding the engine.

I headed home over Lyth Hill (just as well as the A49 was very busy) and found the legs not happy on the climb - I need to get back to more regular rides again.

25.6 miles this time at 11.1 mph average.






Todays view from Town Walls.






Looking down towards Victoria Avenue from the bandstand. Yesterday this section of Victoria Avenue was rideable.






Wellies needed for packing up the funfair.






Victoria Quay.






Remember the van from yesterday?






Frankwell car park lake. The level peaked a couple of hours before I took the picture.






Roof being rethatched at Upton Magna.






Off to the rescue at Cronkhill.






Cronkhill looks good in the sunshine.






I thought this one was going to get stuck at Allfield - the photo doesn't show it at the deepest point. A closed road for building work in Condover is tempting people to brave the flood instead. I won't be surprised if somebody does need to be rescued.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (28 Oct 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 490978
> 
> 
> I joined the Free Wheel North ride from Maryhill to Bowling this morning. Bright but cold , with a few icy patches about.
> ...



That’s an interesting bike. Nice. What is it?


----------



## pjd57 (28 Oct 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> That’s an interesting bike. Nice. What is it?


It's a bog standard Voodoo CX from Halfords.
Had it for just over 2 years, lot of miles and can't complain.
I wanted to go back to dropbars , but didn't want to spend a lot in case I didn't like it.....


----------



## PatrickPending (28 Oct 2019)

A my ride yesterday report  64 Km Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

Nice weather though the roads still fairly wet in places from the day before - so cycled through a few pop up fords. Worst one being about a few Km from home on the way back - never seen this particular bit of road flooded so badly....luckily the pavement is raised a bit so I got on and walked a few 100m or so. Two cars stranded...apparently the BMW got stranded 6pm the day before and on the morning of the next day the Nissan (I think) driver decided to give it a go....I think they flooded their engine......



on the



​​


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

First ride in a while thanks to lurgies and life kind of getting in the way.

Nothing special, just an 8 mile round trip to Littleport this afternoon in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres, via Black Bank and Parson's Lane. Dropped off mum's prescription at the quacks, then stopped at the Co-op for milk on the way home. As well as 4 pints of milk, also acquired butter and bacon on yellow sticker.

Goodness was it nippy. I misjudged my attire somewhat, and I wasn't half chilled by the time I came home. In my defence, the last time I went out on the bike, it was shorts and short sleeve jersey weather... 

The post-ride  was really welcome.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Oct 2019)

Jules H and Margaret PR and me today. Cool with a bit of an easterly at times. Flooding was rerouting traffic which made my ride over much busier than usual. Flooding also.meant we couldn't get through the school so Longdon it had to be. More busy traffic at the Mythe and at Tewkesbury. We made into the quiet of the lanes for Kemerton. Around the Bredon Hill wasn't too bad but we had to dismount and allow the workmen at Ashton under Hill to escort us through some major engineering works. 2 red kites were wonderful to see. Soon we were dodging a bit more traffic at Evesham where the riverside cafe was well above a fairly normal level River Avon.
We headed for Hipton Hill to take us to the Lenches. Normal routing from Bishampton took us to the ford at Pinvin which was flooded. The footbridge had also been under but was clear for us. Just the standard run back by Kinnersley left me to dodge around the Upton floods on my run back.
Nice day out on a pleasant if cool Autumn day. 74 smiles


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2019)

A test ride on the Madone today , the first opportunity to I have had to ride it since the group set upgrade. Just 8.10 miles up the hill and round, I’m pleased to report that everything works and nothing fell off, just a little tweak on the front mech and the jobs a good’un.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2019)

Finally - a dry day coinciding with a day off this month! As a result I set out to get in the 50 mile ride for this month, but I may have gone a bit further than necessary. There was quite a stiff and cold easterly breeze so the route was loosly planned to head north(ish) then back south(ish) keeping the wind mostly from the side. 

The long route was taken out to Martlesham, then up through Woodbridge and Ufford, taking the Pettistree turn off just before Wickham Market and into the lanes around Dallinghoo, Bredfield and Hasketon. I then cut across to Westerfield via Great Bealings & Tuddenham and then homewards on the regular Rushmere St, Andrew, Bucklesham & Kirton ride. By then, the wind had dropped a bit so I added a loop around Felixstowe just to up the mileage a bit.








https://www.strava.com/activities/2828634203
(yes, that's further than I did for the 100k ride a couple of weeks ago)


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (31 Oct 2019)

*Here was a week of Gravel and off road so far*

Yesterday







Some of the new routes we are putting together for people to come and join us on the gravel bikes.

From Coin to the beach on rural roads and gravel paths, this was on Monday.






Oh and is a new kit week… Looks familiar??






Also a holiday here tomorrow so who knows what I will be doing..!


----------



## footloose crow (31 Oct 2019)

Thursday 31 October - the halloween ride.

Checking the weather forecast every few hours since Saturday, obsessed by it. Thursday is the only day it will be dry. I have been watching the rain all week, the wind pulling the trees over, filling the lawn with leaves, pacing up and down the house and irritating Madame Crow who is trying to work. She is sat on the sofa, papers spread across it and the floor, laptop in her lap but then where else would it be, watching me pace disapprovingly. She sends me to the gym, spin classes, HIIT. I am still bored. Retirement is not suiting me.

Thursday morning is dull, drizzle. My legs hurt from yesterdays spin. I consider whether this should be a rest day. I am an older cyclist and I need rest days. Madame pushes me out of the house 'Just go ...and try not to fall off again'. 

There are leaves in the road and I am cautious going down the steep hill from Truro's eastern edge, Madame's words ringing in my ears. The road is full of traffic; work vans, cars, people going to work. I do feel guilty that I am not at work anymore, the habit of work is hard to break. The sun appears briefly as I spin through Tresillian, following the river and then up Truck Hill to Probus. So far, so good. I am new to cycling and have lost a third of my lungs to lung cancer. Cycling is how I try to get over the breathlessness but it's hard work. From Probus there are some flatter roads towards Grampound and then more uphill as I turn right towards the Roseand, rolling along between low hedges. The views from the top of the ridge are extensive reaching across the Roseland peninsula, hidden Cornwall, and back towards Truro. Another fast downhill and again I am cautious, moving from front brake to back brake to both brakes to none, trying to control my speed, still learning to handle the bike, especially through the last section where the road has been cut through rock, so I am hidden in the depths of a fifty foot high Cheddar Gorge, gripping the handlebars hard as the road kicks left then right then lands me next to the River Fal in Tregony. The entrance sign to the village says 'Gateway to The Roseland'. I hurtle through the gateway, slightly out of control. 

I am back near sea level again and now comes a flat road, following the infant River Fal. The Fal is just a big stream here, only eight feet across but flowing fast after all the rain, dyed brown from the soil washed out from the newly bare, cattle hacked, harvested and empty fields. This was once a port up to Tudor times and Tregony was one of the major towns of Cornwall. Now its just a village with an unfeasibly large central street that would have had a daily market. The river silted from the waste from mine workings upstream, a story familiar to every Cornish estuary. Today it's just a flat, damp plain used for seasonal grazing as it will still flood in the winter, with patches of wild woodland, bramble and thicket. 

Just a mile of flat road is all I allowed and it's the last flat road for the next fifteen miles. The road spins upwards climbing 250 feet in a damp tunnel of dripping oaks, ash and hazel. The leaves on the road make my wheel spin once or twice, heart racing, twisting my foot out of the clips as I have learned the hard way that falling off happens to me very fast. I stand up on the pedals, sit down, my lungs wheezing, fighting for breath. I won't give up. I won't stop. I can feel my heart pumping, battering my ribs. 

At the top a brief view across fields and hedgerows, a glint of sun on the sea off to the left. Then down again all the way back to near sea level. Another hill follows, I can see an old guy walking up the hill. I think he is doing well, moving easily at a good pace. I try not to pant as I go past but have no breath to reply to his cheery greeting. Once round the bend and out of sight I slow down again, legs trembling. I feel a fraud in my lycra and race bike, gasping up the hill, front wheel wobbling. 

Down again, into Ruan Lanihorne, a lovely hamlet set on what was once open water but now empties on every tide to acres of tree lined mud. I stop by the ancient church to check the map. There is a sign inviting me to visit the church and if Madame was here, we would but I feel compelled to keep going. I fear I will lose my resolve if I stop. 

A steep hill awaits. I get fifty feet up and stop. Wheezing, nauseous, breathing out of control. I wait for a minute then push on again as the top looks near- but it isn't, just a bend and more uphill pointing towards the sky. Then another downhill, back to sea level again. I wouldn't mind the uphill if I ever got anywhere but it's snakes and ladders and I keep ending up back at the same level. 

Eventually the downhills are becoming smaller than the ups and I am feel I am gaining height as I approach the village of Philleigh. I used to be the headteacher of the secondary school that served this unknown, complex, secretive peninsula. One of the largest catchment areas of any secondary school in Cornwall and yet one of the smallest schools. The houses are hidden in dips, down muddy tracks, in tiny hamlets that appear suddenly at road junctions. Mostly its fields and lanes, dips and valleys, woods and thickets, the sea always close but rarely in reach. So far since passing Tregony I have seen little traffic, just two tractors. One appearing suddenly on a bend that forced me to brake and skid to a quivering stop as its huge wheels stretched from hedge to hedge leaving no room for me. The driver waved from his airy cab and carefully squeezed past me. I need to concentrate but I keep thinking about the things that happened here, the people I knew, the stories from when I was still working at the school.

The hills are less steep now and I am out of bottom gear. The friendly blue NCN signs have appeared, a seal of approval for cyclists going this way. Less steep...I thought that too soon but its OK, its downhill. Just very steeply downhill. I pass a cyclist walking his bike up the hill, watching me moodily as I whizz by with a wave, leaning the bike around the bends as if I knew what I was doing. The road runs down to the Fal, now a proper river, deep enough to moor commercial vessels. The number of laid up coasters and cargo ships here is a barometer of world trade and the river is filling again. The sides of the Fal are wood lined, oaks mainly, giving it the appearance of Brittany. The King Harry Ferry takes me across the river. I suck on a gel as I have a steep hill on the other side but its the last horrible hill of the day.

.











The cars and vans leave the ferry first before a cheerful wave from the ferry guy allows me to go. He wishes me luck with the hill and I recognise him as a former pupil. I can't decide if he remembers me but he turns away before I can speak. 

The hill, steadily spinning, trying to control my breathing, searching in vain for a lower gear. I was sure I had one more. Up past the National Trust property at Trelissick, busy today as it is half term still. Then some blessed rolling road, just fifty feet up or down before yet another leaf strewn, greasy steep descent to sea level again at Feock. I cycle along the estuary edge looking to my left at the moored yachts, all out now for the winter, bare masts against the leaden sky, the tide a long way out, mud banks covered in wading birds. Glancing forwards I see at the last minute the panic stricken face of the driver of a silver Porsche. I skid to a stop, front wheel a few inches from her bumper. She says nothing, white faced, eyes wide. I say nothing either moving to the verge to let her past. I am no more able to speak than she is, my breath ragged, heart out of control. 

Blessed flatness. Marvellous flatness, spinning along in top gear, flowing happily along the estuary edge, through Devoran and onto the Bissoe Trail. The trail is too stony for my narrow tyres and after a mile I switch to the road, following it gently uphill, now this is the kind of hill I like, along the blasted former mining valley, slopes still bare from lead poisoning, the streams stained red from the acid mine waste that will forever pour out of the old mines after rain. The skyline is punctuated by granite chimneys, the remnants of a time when this was the richest valley in Britain. This is real, not Poldark.

After Chacewater, once rich from mining and now neglected, is just one more hill, an easier one but here there is more traffic, enough t make me nervous but everyone passes with care. Cornwall is like rural France in that nearly all drivers will keep a distance from cyclists. It's our Cornish 'dreckly' culture; like mañana but with less sense of urgency. No one is in much of a hurry. Traffic will wait until it's safe to pass, although I hate the feeling of holding people up and will often pull into the verge where I can.

Down through Threemilestone, and onto the bus lane and I am In Truro again. Just one more hill to go, an easier gradient I think now but just a few months ago it was all I could do to get up this hill. I can feel the improvement in my fitness. Last year I could only cycle the railway trails or we would drive to Norfolk and Suffolk in search of flatter roads. Today I have managed 2700 uphill feet over 34 miles in three hours. Its a marker, an improvement, I hope it will continue. 

Madame Crow greets me at the door. 'The immersion heater has melted its wiring'. The boiler broke at the weekend and we are waiting for the repair guy. No hot shower then. Just the Strava moment, the revealing of speed and height and records broken. I can sit still now, quiet, sated. The next dry day is in five days time, time to plan the next route.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Oct 2019)

Just a commute this morning but a beautiful morning to ride in.






X-Trail in full commute mode.


----------



## Donger (31 Oct 2019)

In @footloose crow I believe we may have a budding writer. ..... Better prose than the book I'm currently reading!


----------



## footloose crow (31 Oct 2019)

Thank you Donger. You have made my evening!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2019)

Likewise @footloose crow - I enjoyed reading that too.  Lovely write-up of what sounds like a stonking ride.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2019)

My ride today is a lot less epic, just an eleven-ish mile round trip into Ely to do the market and pick up some scrapbooking supplies. On market day it's quicker and so much more convenient to cycle, and as it was such a lovely sunny day here, it would have been stupid not to go out for a ride, even if it was a utility ride.

Better clothing choice today (extra base layer top and bottom) and with Wiggy #2, the Chartres kitted out resplendently with both panniers, off I toddled via Downham Common and California out onto the Ely Road. A bit of a stiff headwind greeted me up the drag to Orwell Pit, but nothing to make cycling a grind. Then over the A10 and up past the college. Was overtaken by a friend who was driving to Sainsbury's - we diverged at the top of the hill, she heading down Egremont Street and me via St Mary's to the High Street and thence to the market.

Found an empty sheffield stand on the corner of the market, so locked the bike up while I browsed the stalls; bought some avocados and a birthday present for my mum, then I did the art shop and the craft shop. I acquired some black card for mounting photos, but couldn't find the binders I was after.

After, it's back on the bike, down Fore Hill and along Broad Street to Angel Drove. Locked up bike again and snuck into Tesco - snagged some extra veggies that I couldn't get on the market, plus, on yellow sticker, a large punnet of strawberries and a pack with two scotch eggs from the deli counter. I may also have had a snaccident, whereupon some nacho cheese tortilla chips might have jumped into my trolley while I wasn't paying attention... 

Had the wind behind me on the way home, and I really enjoyed the ride back. The post-ride  and sausage roll went down a treat.

Loads of cyclists out today, but all of them, like me, were on utility rides.


----------



## Donger (1 Nov 2019)

Squeezed in a cheeky thirty miler today, quite unexpectedly. Just the usual lanes to the South of Gloucester, out to Frampton on Severn, then down to the Severn at Arlingham, then back to Frampton and home again. The roads are a bit slimey out there, but no real issues. A nice little leg spinner of a ride to start my second lap of the planet.
Cheers,_ Donger._


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Nov 2019)

@footloose crow that was quite possibly the best ride report I’ve ever read! So enthralling, it’s like I was right there with you. You clearly have an affinity for writing!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Nov 2019)

A couple of rides from a few days ago:

*Wednesday*: I decided to head for my Lyth Hill, Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Dudgeley, Longnor, Condover route. The weather was dry but quite chilly in the easterly wind and I could have done with an extra layer at points (I was already wrapped up fairly well).

The lanes are pretty muddy in places and there was hedge cutting going on too so I was trying to dodge the thorns as best I could. Apart from those minor concerns, the ride went pretty well. The autumn colours looked nice when the afternoon sun broke through and I got back just as it was going dark.

27.4 miles at 11.7 mph average.






Up at Oaks






Tunnel of trees near Smethcott.






Caer Caradoc from Dudgeley.






The sun has just set behind the Long Mynd as I reach Ryton.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Thursday:* I got out later than I'd really hoped to and went for my Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna, Atcham, Condover route. The wind was still south-easterly and on the cool side but doing this route in this direction I hoped to have it helping later in the ride.

I started off well but after Condover I got distracted and took a turning that I hadn't intended to, so had to back track a bit. The headwind made it slow through Acton Burnell to Cressage but helped on the climb out of the valley to Eaton Constantine and the roads being quieter than usual was a help too. Bluebell Lane was quite fun being downhill with the wind helping and at Walcot I thought I'd take the slightly longer way to Withington but unfortunately this took me past a tractor cutting hedges again.

At Withington it started to drizzle which was disappointing (I knew there was a possibility but had hoped I'd avoid it). This continued to Upton Magna then eased but started again after Berrington and became steady for the rest of the trip. Because of this I took the short route back from Condover then wished I hadn't as the traffic on the main road was so heavy. By the time I got home it was so gloomy I thought the sun must have already set but that was still a good 35 minutes away.

31.8 miles at 13.2 mph average. Dry clothes and a hot drink were very much needed when I got back.





Just the one snapshot on this trip, showing the Wrekin from Cressage Bridge. It wasn't the most photogenic of days.


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2019)

It would have been easy not to ride this morning, but my cold has just about gone, the roads are dry and there is not much breeze. Take the fixed and pedal off.
By, it felt cold though. Once the trawl through Holbeck had finished it was easy to warm up riding all the way through Hunslet trying to beat the traffic lights. And then there is the climb to John o’ Gaunts. Once the gradient eased I decided to do more flat riding, so straight on to and at Oulton roundabout. Go left at the next, this road goes to Mickletown. Just before reaching the town there was an advert hung on the hedge by the roadside. Looked new, big red letters spelt ‘KIPPAX’ and smaller black ones mentioned handmade cricket bats. A reminder of long gone days, there used to be quite a few bat makers around. Locals have been heard saying Kippiss rather than Kippax.
Anyway, there is more riding to do. Leave town in the direction of Castleford. Big fields each side of the road and the breeze becomes noticeable. There is quite a sharp right hand bend in the road just before it crosses the River Calder. If the road continued straight on it has to cross a lot more water than one river. Left at the lights, sort of wriggles along the northern edge of Castleford to the A656. Which crosses the River Aire. Most places think one river is quite enough to deal with, Castleford adds a canal too.
North on the A656, but not too far today. Straight past the first left to Allerton Bywater, there was a diversion sign in place, all sorts of roadworks are continuing around here. Take the next left. The western end of Main Street is being ‘improved’, I saw. No problem, take the right fork to Great Preston. On the left along here there are lots of meadows. Water meadows today, the map tells nothing. To the right, up a bit, is Kippax, pronounced any way you like. Through Great Preston, the feeling is to turn right. Probably all the water just ridden by on the left. And take the left, almost straight on, option to Little Preston.



Swillington next, but for once riding downhill through the village. And back across river and canal that I last crossed in Castleford. The road then takes me under a railway bridge shortly after which I turn right. To ride up the hill past Woodlesford railway station. This leads back to the road that passes John o’ Gaunts and the descent back to Stourton. The straightforward route back home did not appeal so a gentle detour via the parish church was taken. Maybe added a hundred yards to the twenty three miles I had covered when I reached home. Just as the rain started, a good reason to grin.

Another set of squiggles


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Nov 2019)

A bonus ride today. The forecasts were for rain and wind so I just assumed that I would not be going out on the bike today, but I woke this morning to a fairly clear sky with little in the way of wind. The little devil within me said “ go on get out whilst you can because you won`t later”. So I went out at 8.15 and it was rather pleasant to be honest, the sun was shining and just a 11 mph southerly wind and 11 degrees C, I could not believe my luck. 
I went out to Rattlesden and Felsham through to Gedding and Drinkstone and then Woolpit Heath and coming back via Shelland and Haughley. I noticed that the smock mill at Drinkstone has it`s new frame for the roof dome to be fitted. It will look lovely I am sure once the restoration is complete. The roads were quiet, I guess most were watching the rugby, I would have done if not for the ride. I had two close passes one of which was on a bend and lo and behold a car was coming the other way who let his hooter go ! As I came back from Haughley I noticed that the wind had picked up a bit and although before then the sun had gone, it was`nt raining, result. The ride finished at spot on 23 miles and 16.9 mph average. At least it gave me a chance to try out my new pedals, which were fine and the annoying squeak has gone, which I had thought was the bottom bracket. Within 30 mins of my return the wind picked up even more and it rained heavily. Before then I noticed on the travel that the Orwell Bridge was closed because of the wind. Happy days for me at least !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Nov 2019)

Theo Nelson 100km Audax

Rain at the start but the forecast was for a weather window very soon. It arrived on cue with a blue gap winning out to some wonderful sunshine. May Hill was a picture. I'd been able to hide on a couple of wheels on the re-routed roads where the blustery wind was not pleasant. Floods had forced the re-route. Eventually I was on my own as those young uns are that bit quicker. The lanes were pleasnt as well as fairly sheltered. I was on some roads I haven't ridden for a year or two as I rode into and through the Forest of Dean. The autumn colours were wonderful. The others were at the cycle centre for refreshments and register at the first control.

The run through the Forest gave views of golden trees. From Lydbrook the route climbs long and hard. Brett I shouted some encouragement as he went past in a van. Great to see him albeit briefly. Joy's Green signals the top although a bit more up from Ruardean. The run along the ridge from Mitcheldean gives superb views. Super bit of riding. The steep climb into Dymock Woods was rewarded by some spectacular tree colour. Soon the second control in Ledbury arrived. Some chat with the others and an excellent cake.

Underway again the climb of Hollybush wasn't too tough. Then it was briskly along the roller coaster with rain in the air back to Tewkesbury for a chat with Mark R the organiser. Enjoyable outing reacquainting myself with some little used roads and beating the pessimistic weather forecasters. 72 smiles


----------



## Mrs M (2 Nov 2019)

footloose crow said:


> Thursday 31 October - the halloween ride.
> 
> Checking the weather forecast every few hours since Saturday, obsessed by it. Thursday is the only day it will be dry. I have been watching the rain all week, the wind pulling the trees over, filling the lawn with leaves, pacing up and down the house and irritating Madame Crow who is trying to work. She is sat on the sofa, papers spread across it and the floor, laptop in her lap but then where else would it be, watching me pace disapprovingly. She sends me to the gym, spin classes, HIIT. I am still bored. Retirement is not suiting me.
> 
> ...


Great post and lovely bike


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Nov 2019)

footloose crow said:


> Thursday 31 October - the halloween ride.
> 
> Checking the weather forecast every few hours since Saturday, obsessed by it. Thursday is the only day it will be dry. I have been watching the rain all week, the wind pulling the trees over, filling the lawn with leaves, pacing up and down the house and irritating Madame Crow who is trying to work. She is sat on the sofa, papers spread across it and the floor, laptop in her lap but then where else would it be, watching me pace disapprovingly. She sends me to the gym, spin classes, HIIT. I am still bored. Retirement is not suiting me.
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the dry - more ride reports please


----------



## colly (3 Nov 2019)

First time out on my bike for almost a month. So it was a steady flat-ish wander going nowhere in particular. As is often the case the ride seemed to sort itself out with little input from me. 
I am off to a family 'do' shortly so just the bare bones. 

Out to Walshford via East Keswick, and Wetherby and back by the most obvious route along the A58. Not much happened.

Just under 30 miles and 1350ft of upness. Geared bike.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/41638395


----------



## Ian H (3 Nov 2019)

A slow 200 yesterday (Mark's Crych Cymraeg) with a friend who is not fast. She was very pleased to get round within the time limit. 
Despite the description it was not a flat ride, the back road from Abergavenny to Monmouth being particularly lumpy. 
The weather was slightly kinder than forecast, but not benign enough for photos. The Peregrine Path along the Wye was really eerie in the dark.
My first ride on fixed-wheel since breaking my ankle.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2019)

Pretty much the same route to Shotwick i did on the road bike early summer, this time with Fondo minor....





Ah the joy of old fashioned brakes! What a contrast to earlier ride, a bone dry track turned into virtually impassable bog, fields either side were lakes.




Lovely day though and most of route very rideable.




Nice to see a lot of cyclists out as well, really busy on the Greenway.
So here we go into the winter months, but if it stays anything like today i will be out every weekend (here's hoping!). Cracking, if a bit gnarley ride, 14 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2019)

Yesterday's ride ,me and @Supersuperleeds try and do our imperial ton for the challenge on the first Saturday of the month which was the plan for yesterday despite the forecast . Secretly I think both of us were waiting for the other to bail . But we're both as mad as one another . So out the door a 6.00 into dry conditions . To Market Bosworth to meet @Supersuperleeds who was waiting for me so off we go . Through some quiet lanes out to Nuneaton then headed out to Coleshill the rain finally arrived at 0830 not too bad to start with but we knew its in for the day . It now became a head down no chatting ride as we looped around Lichfield the rain worsened and the amount of standing water was amazing as we splashed are way through . As we reached the cafe Mabel's at Curborough hall 61 miles in it was rainy heavy . As the cafe wasn't busy we bagged the seats by the log burner and soon cycle clothes were draped over chairs drying out . As the rain continued it became a 2 coffee stop . It soon became time to leave on with damp clothing and new dry glooves  .Onto familiar roads heading homeward the rain begins to ease .A few flooded lanes but they were passable . Back to Market Bosworth and retraced my route home . Parted company with @Supersuperleeds in Kirby Muxloe . Then headed home as the sun came out . Home with just enough distance of 100.13 miles in the bag ,101.5 for @Supersuperleeds. So glad to have the ride in the bag . Definitely a wet ride but not as bad as it was forecast to be


----------



## C R (3 Nov 2019)

It is Sunday, so it is ride day. The weather was a bit meh, yesterday, with a lot of rain at times, but the forecast was somewhat promising, grey first thing in the morning, with a small chance of rain before eight, but improving later. I took my chances with the rain and didn't take my rain jacket, as it wasn't very cold.

Out just after half past six, into the grey light that precedes the sunrise. Plan was to go round Bredon hill if Eckington bridge was open, so headed for the A38 towards Kempsey. One of the advantages of being out so early on a Sunday is that there's not a lot of traffic, so can take advantage of the A road without having to worry too much about it. After Kempsey I take the left for Kinnersley, going past Kerswell Green and High Green at a reasonable pace, until I reach the short slog up Madge hill. Like with most hills, there's a reward for getting to the top, in this case a longish downhill pretty much all the way to Earls Croome.

After Earls Croome is a left to go through Baughton and over the M5 towards Defford, now with pretty much full daylight, but still rather grey, though the rain hasn't materialised so far. Past Defford comes the turn for Eckington, and there were no signs of the bridge being closed, so I carried on with my planned route. Approaching the bridge it looks like it might have flooded some time during the week. I stopped for a bit of a breather at the picnic area. The river is quite swollen still, and moving quite fast.









I really like this place but I was cooling down too quickly, so on the move again, heading for Bredon through Eckington, and then a left to follow the hill up to Conderton. This isn't a particularly challenging climb, quite a gradual ascent up to Conderton, and then a fast descent on to Beckford, which saw me nearly hitting 30mph. I stopped on the turn for Ashton under Hill, for a drink and a nut bar, but again was cooling down too quickly, so back to pedalling to produce some heat.

Next destination was Ashton, which has a bit of a ramp going through the village, and then another short climb to Kersoe, which is the highest point in this route. Despite the overall greyness of the day, there were still some nice views, with the autumnal colours giving some contrast.




From Kersoe it is almost all the way downhill to Pershore, going through Elmley Castle and Little Comberton.

My feet now were complaining about the temperature, but my hands kept nice and warm thanks to the silk glove liners I bought last week, I need something similar for my feet.

Pershore came quick, and then the slog up Holloway, followed by a swift descent down Rebecca Rd. I was now suddenly feeling my legs quite heavy, but with just about five miles left I pressed on. Not sure it was a good idea, and probably should have taken a bit of a rest. I finally made it home, strangely feeling more tired after 37.7 miles than I did last week after 50. Lovely ride to start the month in any case. 

The map


----------



## cyberknight (3 Nov 2019)

VM club run , good turn out as saturday was persisting it down
65 miles in total. 17.3 average
https://www.strava.com/activities/2838187220


----------



## derrick (3 Nov 2019)

Club hill climb today, I know i am past my sell by date, but it's only a bit of fun, there was beer at the end, A good day out with great company.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2838344370


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Nov 2019)

Just a short ride this afternoon after a heavy shower. As I wasn’t going far I made it hilly. Bridgend, Darkie and Puslinch hills.
The roads were very messy after yesterday’s storm, plenty of water and branches about 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2838343465


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Nov 2019)

First outdoor ride in a number of months on a day where my general anxiety over cycling alone didn't feel as bad... Until a chap confronted me in the coffee shop and I thought he was going to "start"

He didn't, he wanted to ask had I heard anything about a fellow cyclist who was hit yesterday..


----------



## footloose crow (3 Nov 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> Just a short ride this afternoon after a heavy shower. As I wasn’t going far I made it hilly. Bridgend, Darkie and Puslinch hills.
> The roads were very messy after yesterday’s storm, plenty of water and branches about
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2838343465
> ...


The roads by you look just like the ones near me today. I didn't go out.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Nov 2019)

The weather forecast wasn't much cop but tomorrow's is worse and I haven't been out for a while so sacked off the housework and went for a ride.

Dropped down past the county cricket ground and climbed up to Lumley on good legs. Force of habit saw me on the Leamside TT course but three miles in it started to rain. Had that 'shall I, shan't I' prevarication about waterproofs but a sudden intesity to the rain made me decide to put them on.

Detoured off the TT course to take the climb to West Rainton in an effort to regain some warmth then dropped back down to the Three Horshoes. Came across the first of six (count 'em) temporary traffic lights I was to encounter on this ride on Black Boy Lane before turning into Fencehouses (or Fencehoozes if you're a local). The rain stayed with me through Burnmoor and Shiney Row (Shiney Rah) where I safely negotiated The Big Scary Roundabout to take the road for Cox Green.

Took it easy on the skoggy road down to the bridge, crossed the Wear and headed upstream on the C2C through James Steel Park. It had stopped raining by now and there was a bit of climbing to do so I took off my waterproofs and started enjoying the autumn colours in the tunnel of trees on this part of the path.





Notice of closure on the C2C

The bridge in the picture carries the A1M over the track. They have been working on it for a while and I guess it needs fettling properly hence the closure. It certainly looks well used. I got through without any problems today but it looks like it could be closed very quickly at any time.

A few minutes after I took this picture, when I got to North Lodge, it started raining again so I decided I'd had enough and took the shortest route home.

All the stop/start with the roadworks and waterproof faffs made this a frustrating ride of 22 miles. Still better than not getting out though.


----------



## PatrickPending (4 Nov 2019)

Yesterday's ride a rather damp 107Km - Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham -Beeby -Hungarton -Lowesby -Marefield - Loddington - Alexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Great Easton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Slawston - Welham - Great Bowden = Gumley - Laughton - Mowsley = Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Quite a few hills, and qute a few new fords have cropped up...fortunately not so deep that I didn't drown. Bike needed a good clean though!


photo - medbourne....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Nov 2019)

Back on the White Rabbit run today for an easy leg spinner. Just the job after Saturday's Audax. I kept wanting to press harder but I seemed to be able to control that urge - well most of the time. The floods are in retreat so the Marsh road was fine. Still flooding in the lane at Upton but it won't be long before that clears. 36 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Nov 2019)

C R said:


> It is Sunday, so it is ride day. The weather was a bit meh, yesterday, with a lot of rain at times, but the forecast was somewhat promising, grey first thing in the morning, with a small chance of rain before eight, but improving later. I took my chances with the rain and didn't take my rain jacket, as it wasn't very cold.
> 
> Out just after half past six, into the grey light that precedes the sunrise. Plan was to go round Bredon hill if Eckington bridge was open, so headed for the A38 towards Kempsey. One of the advantages of being out so early on a Sunday is that there's not a lot of traffic, so can take advantage of the A road without having to worry too much about it. After Kempsey I take the left for Kinnersley, going past Kerswell Green and High Green at a reasonable pace, until I reach the short slog up Madge hill. Like with most hills, there's a reward for getting to the top, in this case a longish downhill pretty much all the way to Earls Croome.
> 
> ...


Around Bredon Hill was a staple for me for many a year. I've done it so often I try to stay a bit clear of it now as I tend to go to sleep if you know what I mean. It is, however, a lovely ride round at any time of year. Shame about the new houses opposite the school at Ashton tho'. But that's going on everywhere sadly.


----------



## footloose crow (4 Nov 2019)

*Monday 4 November*

November is the time when the old year begins to die but before the New Year takes over, which is why maybe Hallow'een happens now as the lost souls escape into the world whilst we are distracted. It is a melancholy month. The fields around here are dead and lifeless, beaten down by five days of rain and the trees have carefully laid their leaves on the road where traffic has crushed them into a fine tilth. On the news this morning it was said that Voyager 2 has left our solar system and is now transmitting from interstellar space. I imagine it is cold out there and lonely. It is quite cold in Truro too today with thick grey clouds boiling up over the hills and regular needle-sharp showers, but today I won't be lonely.

I didn't mean to go cycling today. I have learnt not to buy things on eBay after drinking a few glasses of wine and the same rule must now be applied to texting 'Yes' when someone I once knew from work has found me on Strava and suggests a ride. Madame Crow has her 'told you so' expression as she leaves for the gym, coat over her head and running to the car as rain sweeps in. She hopes I have a good time and swings the car out and disappears. I push my bike up the hill until I can pedal and then descend into Truro, blinded by spray and too afraid of the traffic to mix it on the roundabouts. 

Stephen is the same age as me and also a retired headteacher but he has a full set of lungs and a fine record of Audax rides. He tells me as we meet by Iceland in Truro that he sometimes catches the train to London and cycles back to Cornwall overnight, watching the sun rise over Stonehenge. When I told Madame Crow that story she looked at me and said 'Why?'. Iceland is a an appropriate place to meet as we both shiver in a cold, searching wind and that leads me to musing over Voyager 2. We set off up the steep hill out of town and I am soon wheezing. Stephen looks concerned and asks if I am OK, at least I think he does but with his helmet and dark glasses and the sound of my breath I am not sure. I assure him it is always like this. He tells me this is nothing compared to Voyager 2 and I puzzle this as I try to follow his bike through the mini roundabouts, rain and heavy traffic at the edge of town. All I can see is a winking red light and spray from his wheels. 

Another hill. We pass the isolated primary school at Kea and discuss the headteacher there whom we both knew who has recently married someone possibly called Chunky who may be a fisherman. I am trying to listen but finding it hard to keep up, just occasionally nodding to show I am following the thread, but I am not. She may not even be married. I hope there is not a quiz at the end of the day. Stephen expounds on his theory that rides are better in company as you can talk but I need to breathe. I am catching one word in three but don't want to say anything. I don't have enough breath.

Down again, back to sea level at Feock. The Fal estuary spreads across to the left; today the tide is in and the wind is stirring the sea into skeins of spume and aerated water. I start to tell Stephen how I nearly rammed a Porsche here last week but he has shot ahead and again all I see is a winking red light pulling further away. 

On through Devoran, the creek to our left still. Boats are pulled out for the winter, a forest of masts and banging rigging. Stephen for the first time slows down as we hit the Bissoe Trail. He doesn't like the grit and mud and stones. He tells me I have a gravel bike and he doesn't but they both look the same to me. I am able to regain my breath now as Stephen gingerly pilots his ridiculously narrow tyres around the puddles and mud and for the first time I get ahead. As soon as possible we are back on the road, Stephen showing his approval by upping the pace.

Up and through the Bissoe Valley, me following the winking red light, no eyes today for the scenery just pushing on, on, on. Stephen is talking to me, yelling words over his shoulder. I don't really know what he is saying and add a "yes" or "umm" whenever he stops. He beckons me to ride level with him but I am not comfortable there as cars pass in a welter of spray and bad temper. 

We arrive in Chacewater. Stephen looks at me and asks where next. I don't know. I thought he knew where we are going but apparently he thought the same of me. We both have degrees in geography but the road network of mid Cornwall was not on the syllabus, or maybe I was away that day. It's cold being indecisive. We choose left and soon I am wheezing up a hill, eyes locked to Stephen's rear light, not wanting to see how long the uphill goes on for. The day is still grey, clouds tearing across and this old mining area is a wilderness of moors, stunted trees and patches of bare ground where even after a hundred years, nothing will grow. There is so much arsenic in the ground in this valley as a by-product of mining that the owners of the scattered whitewashed cottages and converted mine houses cannot grow vegetables in their garden unless they use a raised bed and fresh soil. 

By alchemy and luck and the sight of St Agnes Beacon, a sky tearing lump of ground that dominates this part of the north coast we find our way to the fashionable St Agnes village. It is North Coast trendy: wood burning stoves, organic food shops and lots of builders vans as houses are turned into facsimiles of the more expensive ones in Rock and Polzeath up the coast. 

Stephen says he knows a cafe here and it turns out he does. It has a wood burning stove and cake, which I accept without asking if it's organic. At this point I am so hungry, I don't mind either way. I watch the rain running down the window. My leg warmers have fallen down revealing a couple of inches of pale, goose bumped flesh. I sense Stephen disapproves. 

Standing outside the cafe and shivering we both recognise that we don't know where to go next. Two other cyclists leave and start to walk their bike up the hill. I point out it's a one way street and go the other way, a steep downhill that does nothing to warm me. At the bottom of the village, the sign for Truro points back up the one way system to the top of the hill we have just descended. It does at least warm us both. We overtake the two cyclists outside the village. 

For the next hour we choose roads that appear go south every time we meet a junction, going up, down, up, down through tree shaded lanes thick with mud, Stephens red light winking at me as I wheeze uphill, then brake nervously downhill whilst he keeps up a running commentary on a wide range of matters, tossing words over his shoulder. The lanes always start off going south but then with Celtic cunning twist west or east or even north again. I wonder if we will ever finish this ride. Finally, at the interestingly named hamlet of Zelah, I see some blue NCN signs, I love the friendly NCN signs and for the first time since leaving St Agnes, I think I know where I am. 

I assure Stephen it is all downhill now to Truro but it is not and around the bend the road heaves upwards and into the gloom of a disappearing day. Stephen crashes into bottom gear and tells me ' this is going to be a bad one' and so it is. Winking red light, breathe, wheeze, wobbling the bike from side to side, stand up, sit down, pulling zips down to get cooler. It ends as all bad things do except Brexit and the way to Truro is now (mostly) down hill.These are not downhills that encourage exhilarating speed, risk taking and leaning through the bends though. It is difficult to discern they are roads at all as five days of rain and gales have left them looking like a field track. We haven't seen any traffic for a while but you would need a 4 x 4 today.








At St Allen, Stephen heads off to the east. He has already cycled to Truro from Mevagissey, 18 hilly miles, to join me and now needs to find his way home. He texts me later to say he got lost and it rained heavily. I apologise for my poor directions but he is sanguine; "I wasn't cold or hungry so it was OK". He has done nearly 70 miles today. He says he likes cycling with me because I am a good listener and I seem to know some excellent back roads where he has never been before. Sometimes it's best to just accept a compliment. 

I am home before it's dark and switch off my own winking red light. The shower is working today and Madame has made flap jacks. I ask if they are organic but she ignores me. Strava says it is thirty five miles and over 3000 feet of uphill today and Stephen is right, the company made it easier.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Nov 2019)

footloose crow said:


> *Monday 4 November*
> 
> November is the time when the old year begins to die but before the New Year takes over, which is why maybe Hallow'een happens now as the lost souls escape into the world whilst we are distracted. It is a melancholy month. The fields around here are dead and lifeless, beaten down by five days of rain and the trees have carefully laid their leaves on the road where traffic has crushed them into a fine tilth. On the news this morning it was said that Voyager 2 has left our solar system and is now transmitting from interstellar space. I imagine it is cold out there and lonely. It is quite cold in Truro too today with thick grey clouds boiling up over the hills and regular needle-sharp showers, but today I won't be lonely.
> 
> ...


Can’t give multiple likes but: 

1 like for the ride
1 like for the write up
1 like for the area, some spots I frequent on holidays- I go surfing/bodyboarding in St Agnes cove!

An awesome read- 10/10, top of the class!


----------



## 13 rider (4 Nov 2019)

footloose crow said:


> *Monday 4 November*
> 
> November is the time when the old year begins to die but before the New Year takes over, which is why maybe Hallow'een happens now as the lost souls escape into the world whilst we are distracted. It is a melancholy month. The fields around here are dead and lifeless, beaten down by five days of rain and the trees have carefully laid their leaves on the road where traffic has crushed them into a fine tilth. On the news this morning it was said that Voyager 2 has left our solar system and is now transmitting from interstellar space. I imagine it is cold out there and lonely. It is quite cold in Truro too today with thick grey clouds boiling up over the hills and regular needle-sharp showers, but today I won't be lonely.
> 
> ...


Areas I recognise from holiday cycling in Cornwall. Done that hill out of Zelah . Have you considered getting a GPS of some sorts to help you navigate the maze of lanes


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (4 Nov 2019)

*Weekend is over? Oh man time to try to remember what did we do here...*

As I mentioned last week Friday was a holiday here all Saints Day or day of the death..

Anyhow since I am a bit more into MTB now I went with the local guys to visit the oldest living been of Andalusia, a tree that is somewhere around 3.000 years old. The ride itself was like 85 km with over 2000 meters of climbing on the heavy, cheap and bad suspension bike. (already thinking on getting a new bike here)

Here are some pictures, I took 51 so I will only post a few OK.. If you want to see them all you can stop by my FB page.

At the start of the ride, we drove 15 km to start right at empty rural dirt and rocky roads.







First 40 km were ups and downs of stuff like this till we reach the turn around spot, beautiful place, don’t let my hate for dirt and rocks tell you different.






The famous Castaño Santo with majority of the group on the pic.






From the tree we rode a few more km up hill till we reach a natural water spring where we all filled the bottles before doing the return leg.






We also ate some local fruits called Madroños, well they did, I passed.






From this point we had such a crazy downhill that I am sure I need new brake pads again.. So no pictures of the downhill sections, next pic was at the regrouping point.. I think I was the last one to reach it. I am terrified of falling so I take my sweet time. Enjoy the view!






A bit more of ups and downs and then the last final big climb… More then one person walked up this one, I almost did, really thought about it and when I was ready to put my foot down I saw the top and some of the guys looking down, didn’t do it because they were looking at me. But this is how people looked at the top.






And we finally made it!! The end of the route!! Back at the cars after like 6 hours on the bike.






And this was a holiday and had to be finished the proper way






Castaño Santo MTB Classic this is a yearly event so if you want to come one year let me know, an extended holiday away from the grey, dark and rainy North must feel good.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (4 Nov 2019)

*Let's continue with the weekend update*

Saturday? rained here and my legs were crushed from Friday, I totally didn’t care about staying home for a change and dedicate my time to make pancakes and grilled for friends in the evening. Lovely resting day in a few words. Won’t post pics of the food but there is some in Instagram…

Sunday? A ride of many ingredients. Different levels of riders, different skills and abilities but same old fun for everyone while fighting with the wind that was a constant the whole morning.

Look at this happy bunch on the road bike!






Some pretty views while climbing with more smiling faces






Some stunning images with steady easy climbs that allow me to sprint ahead of most of group to take some pics like this






And everyone was happy!! Thumbs up for and from everyone!






100 km and 1200 meters climbing Strava or GPS went a bit bananas there.

So that was my weekend, today totally off the bike and tomorrow is gravel ride!!


----------



## footloose crow (4 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Areas I recognise from holiday cycling in Cornwall. Done that hill out of Zelah . Have you considered getting a GPS of some sorts to help you navigate the maze of lanes


Yes GPS on my shopping list but waiting to see if Black Friday reveals lower prices. I usually take a 1:25k OS map but assumed Stephen knew where he was going and it was raining and I was worried about a soggy map. Thought I could remember the route I planned......but most of my plans seem to fail when reality bites.


----------



## C R (4 Nov 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Around Bredon Hill was a staple for me for many a year. I've done it so often I try to stay a bit clear of it now as I tend to go to sleep if you know what I mean. It is, however, a lovely ride round at any time of year. Shame about the new houses opposite the school at Ashton tho'. But that's going on everywhere sadly.


I know what you mean about doing the same route often, I also like to keep it varied, and try new lanes even on the same general area.

The construction in Ashton looks awful, and had left the road covered in mud and rather slippery for a couple of hundred metres, but then you get the views towards Evesham after the first turn and all is forgotten


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (5 Nov 2019)

*Fall is here.*

A chilly ride this morning






Arm warmers needed and a base layer..






https://www.strava.com/activities/2842673316


----------



## DCBassman (5 Nov 2019)

Another of my usual NCN27/270 rides toward Plymouth. Managed to stretch it past 18 miles by wandering off down a lane near Clearbrook. Went until the gradient was making the bike run away, then turned around before it got too steep. The ramp up to Leg O'Mutton is, slowly, becoming easier. I need to stop, but it's certainly not as lung-busting as it was. Progress!
So, 18.11miles, 9.5mph avg, 1249 feet gained. 83.84 miles to go to surpass 2018. The amount of times I actually go out, that's a close call. 
Friday might be another riding day, maybe worth going for a metric half-century!


----------



## pjd57 (5 Nov 2019)

A couple of rides today.
Routine trip from Maryhill along the canal to Clydebank and back with a shopping detour.
17 miles .
Lunch at home then back on to the canal on my hybrid.
It was needed for my destination.
Barhill Fort at Twechar. It's a Roman site on the Antonine wall.













Easy 11 miles on the canal , then a tough half mile uphill on a very bumpy farm track






In hindsight it would probably be quicker and easier to leave the bike at the bottom of the hill, it's steep, bumpy , slippery and there's gates you need to lift the bike over.


----------



## galaxy (6 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> A couple of rides today.
> Routine trip from Maryhill along the canal to Clydebank and back with a shopping detour.
> 17 miles .
> Lunch at home then back on to the canal on my hybrid.
> ...


Nice bit of History and a lovely view.


----------



## galaxy (6 Nov 2019)

Little ride after work, along the Kennet & Avon Canal. Out onto the roads around Aldermaston, Burghfield and back to Green Park. Still got the dreaded cough so nice and gentle. Always a plesure to be out on 2 wheels.


----------



## jongooligan (6 Nov 2019)

pjd57 said:


> In hindsight it would probably be quicker and easier to leave the bike at the bottom of the hill, it's steep, bumpy , slippery and there's gates you need to lift the bike over.



But then you'd have missed out on the white knuckle kamikaze descent. Must have been great fun hurtling towards that gate with the back wheel locked up in the mud and the front wheel skipping off the cobbles 🤪


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (6 Nov 2019)

*Another day...Another ride..*

I went out this morning with Pepe, a local friend that owns an e-bike, his has no limitation on the speed so it was interesting to see him passing me going up the hill.

Down hill he is extremely good and I am all that bad… No challenge there for him. Now whe we got to the non technical downhill with open roads and flat bits… bwahahah

Pepe






Pablo






Pepe and Pablo…LOL.. Mediterranean sea down below us






Also my coach sent me 1.5 hours today including 3×15 Steady state intervals 2 were done while climbing the third one was all over the place.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2845097306/overview


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Nov 2019)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to meet Jules H in Upton. After chats she decided to head home. Jules was a tad under the weather so we took it easy to Bromsberrow and Dymock. Into the woods the autumnal colours were superb. We decided to shorten the route as Jules was unsure if he would be OK. So we headed for Newent and a well used cafe.

A bit of rain greeted us as we emerged for our bikes. It didn't last long at all. Our aim was for the Hams now so it was by Okle Green for Highleadon and the climb to Woolridge where the view of the flooding in the valley could be seen. We investigated the floods at Ashleworth but we had to resort to Wickridge Street as there was no way through the deep floods. Another inspection of the flooding was had at Chaceley before we took the usual run back to Upton. Another short shower began as I made my way home. Pleasant outing despite not making it to Huntley. 67 smiles


----------



## Heltor Chasca (6 Nov 2019)

Just the usual utilitarian school run rides etc today. Nothing to see here, but I did like my annual total over on Strava this evening. Not exactly the number of the beast but there you are.


----------



## Donger (7 Nov 2019)

Just 16.4 gentle miles for me today. I'd arranged to meet friends Claire and @Dark46 at the Stables Café at Saul Marina for coffee this afternoon. It was lovely and sunny, so I went by bike. Kept the miles ticking over, and allowed me to hit the cake. Needed lights on before I got home, as I lost my race with the setting sun. A nice afternoon.
Cheers, _Donger_


----------



## C R (7 Nov 2019)

Beautifully sunny at lunchtime, so as I was working from home went out for a quick spin. It was a bit nippy to start with, but I soon warmed up. 13.5 miles got me ready for the skypes in the afternoon. Loverly


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (7 Nov 2019)

*Let the Gravel days begin!*

From here till Saturday we are going to be riding on the gravel bikes with the owners of Gravel rides cc.. Is a Dutch based web page that came down to Spain to write something about what we have to offer.

Business looks great for the future!

Here are a few shots from today, my pics not the professional ones.







Forrest crossing!






Blue skies and short sleeves jerseys






https://www.strava.com/activities/2848331301

I will be back with more tomorrow!


----------



## gavroche (8 Nov 2019)

Very short ride today, only 10 miles. It was cold and my legs felt heavy so I didn't push it and cut it short.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Nov 2019)

Time was short as I met up with Pete M in Colwall. Trumpet was the plan so off down a rather muddy lane from Coddington lead us to the Munsley lump and the cafe. For a change Pete suggested the run by Ashperton, something I haven't done for some time. Then a run along Harbour Hill for Bosbury and back to Colwall. Just my second crossing of the Wyche left for me as the sun began to sink and the temperature drop. 33 smiles


----------



## gavgav (8 Nov 2019)

Headed out, after work, for my first venture into the dark, this Winter. It felt properly Wintery, temperature wise, as well, but at least it was a very rare dry and Sunny day, which meant decent conditions after sunset.

I set out through the local estate, close pass within 1 minute of setting off, from a prat in a Honda Civic, then along the old railway path, through Reabrook and along the cycle paths to Heathgates.

Turned down through Castlefields and along the side of the River, towards the weir. We had yet another night of incessant heavy rain, last night, which meant the River was very swollen and brown, indeed over the towpath at the gate and so it was closed, as I pretty much expected, necessitating a change of intended route.

I crossed the Castlewalk Bridge and then went up through Monkmoor, towards the Shirehall and the Column Roundabout. I’d just turned left, onto London Rd, when I witnessed one of the most ridiculous pieces of driving I’ve ever seen. A nobber, in a Ford Ranger, pulls out of the lay-by, next to the shops and does a U turn by crossing over the central refuge, through the pedestrian path, down the kerb on the other side, almost wiping out a poor lady who was trying to walk through it!!! We both just shook our heads and couldn’t quite believe we’d seen what we just had. I only wish there had been a Police car nearby.

I continued on through Wenlock Estate, around the Business Park, for a nose at the major road and building works going on for the new A5 services and Jaguar garage, before finishing off the ride through Sutton Farm and back home.

Just 9.7 miles at 11.5mph avg, but you have to take what you can get with the current weather and floods.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Nov 2019)

*Gravel Ride CC - Day 2*

You know this guys even have a web page for people in Netherlands that want to do some gravel riding.

Lots of cool shots today and really hard to pick some… According to my taste these ones were the best.






Find the cyclist?






And another white gravel road for you.






https://www.strava.com/activities/2850327846/

Tomorrow the last day with these guys from Netherlands.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Nov 2019)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> *Gravel Ride CC - Day 2*
> 
> You know this guys even have a web page for people in Netherlands that want to do some gravel riding.
> 
> ...





The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> *Gravel Ride CC - Day 2*
> 
> You know this guys even have a web page for people in Netherlands that want to do some gravel riding.
> 
> ...


Have you got a link to the gravel riding dutch guys site. It sounds incredibly interestng.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Have you got a link to the gravel riding dutch guys site. It sounds incredibly interestng.



I look it up later to be sure but try gravelridecc.com or something like that. 
Anyhow, they are here and contact us to show them the gravel rides here in Malaga. I hope they write something nice about us and the area.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Nov 2019)

Quick early Wakerley Wood ride this morning.
Not a bab morning but very wet and muddy.
My sealskinz got a bit wet, cold feet and soggy shoes, everything was a bit soggy so normal for a Wakerley after lots of rain. 
Bike was easy to clean mind  me not so much


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Nov 2019)

*Yesterday was the last day out with the Gravelride crew (thanks god!)*

Lovely places and pictures.

First we took them to the beach.






While having coffee a nice view.






Not a bad place to stop and enjoy the view.






After that we went to the mountains.

Know this guy?






I was been chased..





I think he liked the last tour










And that was it.. I am beat.


----------



## jongooligan (10 Nov 2019)

It's been a boozy week with three birthdays to celebrate so we've done very little riding but the weather is so good today we had to get out despite the hangovers. We decided on a tandem ride to keep it social.

Downhill to start and across the Cong Burn just west of chester le street market place where we took the road through Pelton Fell. It's a three step climb up to the village where we were rewarded with views back across Waldridge Fell. We could almost see our house up there. 

There's a short respite through Hett Hills followed by an increasingly steep climb through Craghead and onto Wagtail Lane. White van man bullied his way past us then slammed on the brakes as he couldn't get past the horse we were about to overtake. Strange how much more consideration drivers give to horse riders.

We were going so slowly up the hill that we had quite a long conversation with the rider. She had plaited poppies into the horses tail for a show later today. It looked very intricate and quite striking.

Up at the top we followed the road to face east, looking all the way to the North Sea at Sunderland, and shot down the straight descent of Green Lane to the junction of Burnhope Road, which we took. Flipping heck we were climbing again and steeply too. So steeply I started to cramp - possibly something to do with my recent high alcohol diet. I needed a stop so we had a blow on the seat near the old pit wheel.





Orbit tandem at Burnhope

It's a cracking viewpoint where the North Yorkshire Moors can be seen to the south east and the Durham Dales to the south west. From here it was along Long Edge to the top of Charlaw Fell where we took the long descent to Witton Gilbert. It's a real belter after the first bend; one and a half miles with clear sight lines and a good surface is just asking for a double aero tuck as we try to reach escape velocity.

It has to be paid for though and the grind back up to Sacriston made it easy to start plotting a route for home so at Edmondsley cross roads we bombed down over Waldridge Fell and put the kettle on. Just as we did our daughter arrived back from Harrogate where she had bought us a selection of Fat Rascals from Betty's - perfect hangover food.





Just 18 miles with 1,500ft of climbing. Not too shabby on a tandem with two hangovers.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Nov 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/DKLGbykrP54


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Nov 2019)

Had man flu for a couple of weeks, back on the bike this morning for a Rememberance Day ride to York Cenotaph, always makes me think of may Dad. Stopped for a lovely bacon sandwich and coffee at a cafe on Bishy Road, will definately stop there again, very nice. 34.7 miles with a steady 14.3 av.


----------



## JPBoothy (10 Nov 2019)

Wow, a whole 7mls for me today at an average of 10mph and max of 14mph. Too nice a day to be trying to break records, it was all about the sun, the crisp fresh air and coffee for me


----------



## Donger (10 Nov 2019)

A lovely club ride today. Six social riders and two intermediates set off together on an anti-clockwise loop around to Stroud and Painswick. The inters went their own way, but we came together a couple of times on the way, including for the café stop at the Malthouse near Stroud. Three big hills today .... from Kings Stanley up to Selsley via Middleyard, then a previously untried side route into Painswick from the Bull's Cross direction that was really leg sapping, and came out onto the main road by the car park in the middle of Painswick. That was immediately followed by the gentler but much longer climb up through Painswick to Painswick Beacon. At last a huge downhill followed, as we swept down Upton Hill back into the outskirts of Gloucester. One of those days when it was sunshine all the way, but everywhere we went it seemed to have just stopped raining. Nice when that happens, though the bikes are going to need a good clean after some of those huge puddles we rode through. 39.5 miles for me today. Nice to see the services at the war memorials at Kings Stanley and Selsley so well attended. We pulled over in Stroud for a couple of minutes' silence at 11.00. Felt like the right thing to do.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Jon George (10 Nov 2019)

Managed to sneak in another 50 k ride today - a three-pronged spoke out from Ipswich to parts North and East. Wonderful cycling weather. This at Playford.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Nov 2019)

Out on the Cube, a sunny day.
Through Yealmpton and up to Westlake, then down to Ermington. Then it was up the ridge road to Ugborough before heading to California Cross. A pasty at the garage, then on to Loddiswell.
I then went from Churchstow down the massive hill to Aveton Gifford. I had a massive speed wobble.... I did poo my pants!!!
To calm my nerves I went along the tidal road, then the very stiff climb to Bigbury. 24% in places!

Home via Modbury and Yealmpton.


















































https://www.strava.com/activities/2855129327


----------



## cyberknight (10 Nov 2019)

Club ride , 2 new riders turned up today one of whom used to race so was very fit even after a lay off .
52 miles ride to twycross cabin , 63 for me in total
https://www.strava.com/activities/2854907237


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2019)

I woke up early this morning so decided to get my arse out of bed and on to the bike. My partner was working today so no point just lounging around home being lazy. After yesterday's persistent all day rain, the predicted weather report was much kinder for today. Though I was out of the door at 7am to a very fine mizzle, it didn't stay around for long and soon cleared away leaving patchy cloud with blue skies peeking through. And thankfully it wasn't cold.
I had no route in mind so decided to follow my nose and do some old favourite roads. So decided to do a Surrey and Kent loop with a mix of quick main roads and country lanes. With the cloud clearing as the day wore on, it turned out to be very pleasant indeed. Even the wind gods decided to play nice.
So, a nice 100 miler for the day. Nice to see a lot of other cyclists out there getting some miles in too. 
I'll name this ride the Mucky Roads, Mucky Bike and Mucky human one. yesterday's rain left a lot of muck on the roads and lanes. Thank gawd for mudguards.

Imperial Century #22 for the year.


----------



## gavroche (10 Nov 2019)

Made the most of the nice weather today and went for an 18 miles ride . 5 minutes into the ride, I realised I forgot my water bottle but decided to carry on as I am sure I won't dehydrate in such a short ride. I stopped in Pensarn for a bar if chocolate and met this guy who was warming his hands as he had forgotten his gloves and came from Mostyn, about 20 miles away. We had a good chat about cycling and went on our ways. He was riding a down tube gears bike which he bought when he started cycling a few years ago. He is now 64 and said he preferred this bike to an all carbon £2000 one he also has. Anyway Brian, if you are on this site, it was good to meet you.


----------



## chriswoody (10 Nov 2019)

It was minus four overnight and the forecast today was clear skies and highs of 6 degrees. Perfect weather to hit the local forest trails and go exploring somewhere new. I started of on familiar roads and trails as I wound my way steadily North and then East, in the shade of the forest it was still struggling to go above freezing but the sun was shining through the canopy and creating the most amazing light. Before long I turned away from the familiar and headed out onto unknown forest tracks, churned up and muddy from the rain in the preceding days. The ride continued to wind it's way up through the forest only occasionally giving way to quiet country lanes, then we came at last to Hermannsburg, the Northerly most point of the ride. I then swung back South through a succession of muddy tracks and occasional sections of road to create a large lazy figure of eight back home. Overall it was 70.4 kilometres of mostly off road riding, discovery yet more new areas of forest on my doorstep and having a great time doing so.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Nov 2019)

As I was leaving over the common I spied Mark L. He hasn't been seen on a ride for quite a long time. We had a catch up as we rode for Upton. Floods still. Margaret PR, Jules H and John G were waiting. We took to the Strensham run and dodged by Defford. The Avon was in flood but the Bridge was still available to us. A Rememberance service was taking place at the cross in Eckington so we stopped to pay our respects to our brave servicemen and women. Great Comberton signalled our turn for Pershore and the cafe.
Mark had parted earlier so after us 4 had chatted we turned off Rebecca Road for the Stonehall dodge. Margaret peeled off at the turn and at Stonehall John headed for Worcester. Jules and I finally parted at the bottom of Kinnersley Bank leaving me to climb solo and return by Tunnel Hill to avoid that flood. Lovely sunny day after the gloom of all that rain. 46 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (10 Nov 2019)

I had shortened the new chain on the Defy in the hope that would stop the slipping on the smallest cog so this afternoon around the Staveley loop in the opposite direction to a couple of weeks ago. Heading down to the A59 was slightly wary of whether a car coming out of a side road was going to stop, it did eventually.

The largely bridleway section of Bilton Lane was busy, largely walkers and runners and the start of the Beryl Burton cycleway had a big sign warning of runners so back to the A59 for the descent to High Bridge over the Nidd at Knaresborough. By now I had worked out the chain was better as it was not slipping at much but looks like an investment in a new cassette is needed

Had my new 25% discounted blue Wahoo Elemnt Bolt (offer at various suppliers at the moment along with pink ones) on the "cockpit" in place of the increasingly unreliable Garmin Edge 500 - it failed to record the ride a fortnight ago, and not for the first time, despite seemingly working okay during the ride . The Wahoo seemed have great pleasure in indicating I was going slower than average on up grades - where is the setting to say I've got an extra kilo of kit on; base layer and jacket in addition to jersey, thick bib longs, overshoes, full finger gloves and head warmer under the helmet

A set of TTLs on the way out of Knaresborough lead to another uncertain moment with a car - was it going to overtake on the approach to them, yes, no, no, yes. Onto Farnham and then Staveley was very quite, no other cyclists to be seen. Continued to Arkendale encountering a slight half road width flooding and back west to Ferrensby where a wet road surface awaited to clean the tyres. Stopped for a snack by the duck pond and was greeted by two cyclists passing by, further west at Farnham there was a entire group.

Was of a mind to do the Brearton Lane End / Nidd loop to Ripley, always done in the other direction but approaching Scotton it started to rain so usual direct route to Ripley along the B6165; obviously the rain had annoyed me enough that despite the extra kilo of kit I got a PR on the sector through the village and up to the B road

Normal fast route home from Ripley; A61 B6161 and A59 became slightly puzzling as the explanation for various road works signs round the wider locality came into view. The eastbound A59 was pushed into the right turn lane I wanted and the right turn was banned, they are making the junction a roundabout to cater for the houses growing in the adjacent field. The cones prohibiting the right turn were however easily passed between

Almost a dog shaped ride




I had my phone also on Strava and that says 22.28 miles and 1216 ft climbed at 13.8mph average while the Strava from the Wahoo says 0.19 miles less (presumably due to start delays) but 73ft extra climbed and 0.1mph slower; Komoot seems to have the same distance and speed data from the Wahoo but that has 1225 ft climbed.


----------



## footloose crow (10 Nov 2019)

Sunday 10 November

It had been a very late night or perhaps an early morning by the time the wine ran dry. The sun glared through the curtains, the clock was already racing towards mid day. Madame Crow has borrowed an e-bike as part of her relentless quest to find an easier way to cycle with me and we must get up and go out, but only after some cups of tea.

It has to be a short ride, as tomorrow morning before daylight we go to Los Islas Canaris in search of warmth. First though, testing the e-bike. It is a proper sit up and beg, weighs 26kg and Madame dresses appropriately for such a stately vehicle with a bright yellow vest and long flapping trousers.






So began our comedy ride out of Truro and down the long hill to Tresillian. Madame rode in great style, upright, gazing about her proprietorially and with not a question about hills or the length of the ride and I followed in her considerable wake, in my lycra and drop bars. It is slower than I thought. I begin to feel the familiar frustration as I brake continuously to avoid rear ending her bike.

But then.... a small hill and the distance between suddenly grows. I change down a gear, begin to puff, catch up again and overtake on the flat that follows. Madame dwindles to a small yellow dot behind me. Another hill, steeper and longer and halfway up as I grind my way relentlessly upwards in a paroxysm of asthmatic wheezes and lactic fire, a yellow clad, upright Madame passes greeting me with a nonchalant sentence that drops from her lips without even the slightest gasp or gulp for air. She waits for me at the top and then as I arrive sweating, floundering and suffering from oxygen deprivation she smiles sweetly and starts off again. 

Revenge is mine on the next long down hill and I leave her far behind. But now on the final hill back into Truro I am passed again. I look later to find I have a new Strava PB on that hill and I am still left dwindling in her wake. 

In the afternoon we visit Clive Mitchell's Emporium of Temptation and there is a carbon fibre, Ultegra equipped, electric road bike with a 40% saving on RRP. It weighs under 14kg with the battery and motor and they can be removed to leave a sub 10kg road bike. It is at least three levels above my bike, great wheels, a beautiful bike. I am admiring it when Madame who has the full attention of an employee informs me it is now hers. So I have an e-wife now. We will go e-biking and I will follow her yellow vest around Cornwall until my thighs grow or I give up and become an e-husband, an Electric Crow.


----------



## C R (10 Nov 2019)

Sunday ride again. The forecast was for cold and wet in the morning, but when I woke up it was only cold, and a clear sky, so the ride was on.

Full cold weather kit on, and out at ten to seven, because I forgot to find my overshoes last night, so had to go digging for them round the garage. Once they turned up, I was on my way.

The route for today was a variation of the Pershore, Flyford, Hanbury loop. Started up through Norton Barracks, past Norton Church and on through Littleworth. I have noticed that they have started working on the cycling infrastructure to the new Worcester Parkway railway station. So far the infrastructure consists of a dashed line lane painted between the church and the Littleworth turn, I don't know why I expected actual work to be done.

Anyhow, the sun was coming up, and the sky was blue, and my silk glove liners were keeping my hands warm, so I decided I wasn't going to let WCC road department incompetence ruin a beautiful riding day. So past Littleworth, to Wadborough the long way round an follow Besford road to the Rebecca Rd turn. The radio telescope was pointing somewhere to the east





After taking the photo, Pershore was the destination. My legs were feeling a bit heavy, and was struggling to keep a good rhythm. I managed to get some speed down to the brook, but the slog up to the top of Pershore was rather hard work.

After Pershore took again a left for Pinvin, again with my legs not wanting to put a lot of effort. I pressed on, and just took it easy. Next destination was Throckmorton, and now the sun was fully out. Stopped for a little rest by the village hall, and this was the sun rising over the hedge across the road.





Next way point was Bishampton, and then Flyford Flavell. There was a lot of water on the road, so had to dodge quite a few big puddles. On the other hand, the light made for great views.








After Flyford it was a left turn onto the A422, and then a right for Grafton. I took a bit of a break here, and a photo of the church, St John the Baptist, I think.




Onward then towards Huddington, and here was the worst of the floods. At one of the puddles I couldn't quite work out how deep it was, and as it was at least 20m long I thought it would be safer to walk along the verge.

Next was Himbleton and Phepson, and then the short climb to the ridge before descending to the Saltway. Now it was left, and swift descent through Hanbury Wharf, before taking a left for Hadzor just before the M5. This was a new lane for me, and it is quite beautiful, if a little steep in places.





This lane leads on to Dunhampstead, and from there it is the usual run through Oddingley and Tibberton, past the Hospital, through the County Park, St Peters and home.

Beautiful ride, but my legs seem to want a rest.

The map


----------



## jongooligan (10 Nov 2019)

footloose crow said:


> Madame Crow has borrowed an e-bike as part of her relentless quest to find an easier way to cycle with me ..........



Have you considered a tandem? Leccy ones are available too.


----------



## gavgav (10 Nov 2019)

After a night in Birmingham, at a Kodaline concert, where copious amounts of strong Chieftains IPA and San Miguel were consumed, I was suffering a bit, this morning! I drove back from my Brother’s house, where I’d stayed overnight and decided the best way to clear the head was to get out into the glorious chilly sunshine and enjoy the fresh air.

I was beginning to wish I hadn’t, when after climbing the fairly steep bank out of Hook-a-Gate, I was passed by 4 cars, the third of which, stupid cow in a Silver Ford Fiesta, gave me my closest pass ever experienced. She literally didn’t deviate at all, passed me within about an inch and the vacuum she created sucked me towards her as well. It was so close that she didn’t have to deviate back in, once she’d passed me, carrying on along the same track, which was well inside the white line . I was absolutely fuming, gave her some choice hand gestures and I hoped I’d find her parked up in the next village, Annscroft, so that I could give her what for and it wouldn’t have been polite, but no such luck. Thankfully the rest of the traffic on the ride behaved themselves.

It took me a good few miles before I’d calmed down and the lanes as far as dads house were a bit of a blur. I chatted to dad for half an hour and set back out through Ryton, Condover and along Lyons Lane, where I passed a chap on a bike, who rather bizarrely was freewheeling down a hill, with his feet dragging on the floor, almost standing, wearing large headphones and shouting random things at the top of his voice 

Arrived back home with my head cleared of the hangover symptoms, but not really the chilled ride I was looking for.

14.8 miles at 12.4mph avg


----------



## footloose crow (10 Nov 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Have you considered a tandem? Leccy ones are available too.


We disagree too much on speed, direction and degree of hazard that is acceptable. Same problem in double kayak - we have our own now.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2019)

A bright and sunny day in this corner of Suffolk, perfect for a ride so I cleaned the Spa up a bit after Thursday's commute in a downpour and finally got out around 11am. I'd mapped out a trip to Framlingham and back in my head, but not loaded anything onto the Garmin as it mostly involved roads I knew. 

The first part was a variation of the regular route through Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield and Martlesham into Woodbridge, doing nothing much but enjoying the colours of the trees in thie late autumn sunshine




From Woodbridge it was a straight run up through Melton and Ufford into Wickham Market and Hacheston before turning off at Parham




and the back road to Great Glenham and then across to Framlingham. This is where my internal GPS malfunctioned and I completely missed the turning by about a mile and ended up at Kettleburgh (where I wanted to go) by taking a single track lane out to Earl Soham and then back via Brandeston. No great hardship, escpecially as it involved more of this sort of thing.




Yet another missed turning meant that I ended up going via Easton to Dallinghoo instead of the planned Charfield route




and this brought me out on the familiar Hasketon and Little Bealings roads, although I normaly ride them in the other direction. An easy ride home from there saw me ending up with a total of 64 miles and continuing the 100k per month streak.


----------



## Buck (10 Nov 2019)

It was a nice day today but this morning was committed to the Remembrance service at our local church where my youngest was parading with his fellow air cadets then marching to the local British Legion. Great service and very proud of him.

As it was, I got out early afternoon and after climbing out of the village thought I’d go on a climb I’d not done in a long time so, I headed down to New Mill and then on the steady climb up past Hepworth and onto the tops. (That road was longer and steeper than I remember!) The sun was still out and the autumn colours were lovely but it was a little fresh despite being wrapped up. 






After a short stretch I then turned towards Penistone and then back towards home heading over the head of Ingbirchworth Reservoir and then up back onto the tops and the steady pull up Broadstones Road. I’d hoped to go a bit further but a problem with my stoma meant I couldn’t continue so I headed back home. 






As some of you know I was seriously I’ll last year (hence the stoma I have) and not back outside on the bike until May this year and with a massively reduced strength and stamina level so to then find I’d got myself back on track with my planned mileage having chased it all year, was a good feeling. 

I have only committed myself to a 100 miles per month from May to December which I know is quite low compared to some of you guys but for me it’s massive and all being well I’ll get there and perhaps a bit further 👍🏻😁

Today’s ride: 19.2 miles and 1,578ft of climbing.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

footloose crow said:


> Sunday 10 November
> 
> It had been a very late night or perhaps an early morning by the time the wine ran dry. The sun glared through the curtains, the clock was already racing towards mid day. Madame Crow has borrowed an e-bike as part of her relentless quest to find an easier way to cycle with me and we must get up and go out, but only after some cups of tea.
> 
> ...



I should not have been drinking tea while reading this... 

Laptop has been suitably wiped down, but I'm still giggling. Love your way with words xxx


----------



## Stonechat (11 Nov 2019)

Yesterday actually managed to get out ona club run after a while (been doing indoor training when otherwise unablet o go out~)

Destination was Clandon .
Earlier route through Laleham and Addlestone. Road was closed in Adddlestone for Armistice service. We were diverted and it too a while to get through.
ThenThrough New Haw, Ripley East Clandon and Waset Clandon (I could have joised one other to do two extra hills, but for some reason I didn't)

Return route via Send, Ol Woking and skirting Chobham

41.2. miles @ only 14.7 mph1017 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/2854935599


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2019)

Buck said:


> It was a nice day today but this morning was committed to the Remembrance service at our local church where my youngest was parading with his fellow air cadets then marching to the local British Legion. Great service and very proud of him.
> 
> As it was, I got out early afternoon and after climbing out of the village thought I’d go on a climb I’d not done in a long time so, I headed down to New Mill and then on the steady climb up past Hepworth and onto the tops. (That road was longer and steeper than I remember!) The sun was still out and the autumn colours were lovely but it was a little fresh despite being wrapped up.
> 
> ...





Buck said:


> It was a nice day today but this morning was committed to the Remembrance service at our local church where my youngest was parading with his fellow air cadets then marching to the local British Legion. Great service and very proud of him.
> 
> As it was, I got out early afternoon and after climbing out of the village thought I’d go on a climb I’d not done in a long time so, I headed down to New Mill and then on the steady climb up past Hepworth and onto the tops. (That road was longer and steeper than I remember!) The sun was still out and the autumn colours were lovely but it was a little fresh despite being wrapped up.
> 
> ...




Well done..














Buck said:


> It was a nice day today but this morning was committed to the Remembrance service at our local church where my youngest was parading with his fellow air cadets then marching to the local British Legion. Great service and very proud of him.
> 
> As it was, I got out early afternoon and after climbing out of the village thought I’d go on a climb I’d not done in a long time so, I headed down to New Mill and then on the steady climb up past Hepworth and onto the tops. (That road was longer and steeper than I remember!) The sun was still out and the autumn colours were lovely but it was a little fresh despite being wrapped up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Donger (11 Nov 2019)

Interesting picture, @Jenkins. Could be the first in a "Your bike in front of a crinkle-crankle" thread. I once attended a lecture on surveying and mapping in which the subject of this almost mythical beast came up. For professional purposes, I kept a small file of photos as examples to pass on to colleagues .... who invariably thought I was pulling their leg when the name "crinkle-crankle" came up! I seem to recall that the East of England is the epicentre of the crinkle-crankle construction world .... something to do with economising on bricks, I believe, with structural strength of thinner, cheaper, walls being improved by wavy (or sometimes crenelated) construction. This shot of yours would have been the holy grail for cartography training purposes, and would quite likely be depicted on an Ordnance Survey map as a single continuous curve parallel to the road:




Here endeth today's lesson. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Donger (11 Nov 2019)

Testing, testing. Please ignore unless similarly affected... I'm currently unable to get into this thread except after receiving an alert. Can find the thread in Cycle Chat Café, until I sign in, when it disappears. Can see nothing in New Posts or Recent Posts referring to the "Your Ride Today" thread either. I will be quietly liking the thread for the time being! Hoping by posting this one, whatever problem that might have been caused by my previous one will clear and resolve itself.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> crinkle-crankle


Bit like corrugated iron I guess. Stronger than a flat thin sheet.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> Testing, testing. Please ignore unless similarly affected... I'm currently unable to get into this thread except after receiving an alert. Can find the thread in Cycle Chat Café, until I sign in, when it disappears. Can see nothing in New Posts or Recent Posts referring to the "Your Ride Today" thread either. I will be quietly liking the thread for the time being! Hoping by posting this one, whatever problem that might have been caused by my previous one will clear and resolve itself.


Site support?


----------



## Donger (11 Nov 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Site support?


Already on it, thanks. P.S. SORTED! Somehow my system was set to "ignore" the thread. Many thanks to @Rickshaw Phil, who had encountered the problem before and was extremely helpful.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Nov 2019)

Been trying to mix things up so that I don't get bored with the same old same old this winter so did a short ride today on roads I don't usually ride. It was on the cold side of cool and the wind was quite playful when I set off down past Lumley Castle and then up through Great Lumley.

Dodged along Black Boy Road to see how the roadworks are coming on as I have plans for a bridleway ride later on in the week and the workies have had barriers across it. It's clear now. Then out through Hetton le Hole until I got by the school and took the road up to High Moorsley. Absolutely romped up the hill despite the wind - it's amazing what you can do without a hangover.

A zippy descent followed by a short climb brought me to the A690 dual carriageway where I was lucky to get straight across. I've been stuck here for up to 5 minutes in the past. The descent continues all the way through Leamside and down to Cocken Bridge where I crossed the Wear.

Now along the rabbit road into the wind and uphill (can't remember why it's called that, it's more of a rat run these days), over another Big Scary Roundabout on the A167 to take the 'quiet' lane past Kimblesworth Grange (the quiet lane is now also a rat run).

Finished with a grand finale of Fyndoune hill and Waldridge Fell to clock 21 miles with 1,400ft of climbing.






No pics today as it wasn't the weather for hanging about.


----------



## Old jon (11 Nov 2019)

Nine whole days since my last ride. And the legs were feeling it today, or maybe that was from walking around various Northumbrian castles last week. It were cold there an’ all.
I had replaced the front tyre on the geared bike. The piece of glass that caused the last puncture may well have cut through one or more threads in the carcass and I certainly did not want an egg in the tyre miles from home. 3993 miles is about twice the mileage I have had from any other tyre since I started riding again, so no complaints there. Pedal off to try the new one out. A bit cool with a few spots of rain, but also blue sky in view, which is all the encouragement I need. The route, no, the list of places to ride through, is all sorted out so into the depths of Holbeck to Office Lock and ride along the leaf covered towpath to Viaduct Road. No problems with the leaves but I was wary . . .
Once across the river it is uphill through Headingley and all the way to Lawnswood. I persuaded myself that this was good, keeps the blood flowing and the body warm too. Wonderful it was when the road levelled out a bit though. Stay on the A660, it was quiet this morning, and ride past the western side of Golden Acre Park for a change. Bramhope next and the confirmation that new houses are being built there. Right now the building site has notices outside. ‘Beware, Deep Water.’ It certainly does look deep too, makes me happy not to be buying a house there. Keep going. At the top of the rise by the Puritan chapel there is a brief sight of the other side of the Wharfe valley. Under rain clouds, which prompted a quick rethink ‘cos I had intended crossing that river and riding up to Farnley. Down Pool Bank anyway.



And along the valley bottom road to Otley. The breeze has picked up a bit or maybe this is just because it is in my face, the munch stop by the maypole was welcome. Along to the bottom of Leeds Road, and the breeze is now helping, thank you. Back to the Dyneley Arms and the queue at the traffic lights, in fact all the way back to the building site in Bramhope. The water looks even deeper from this side of the road. Turn left at the roundabout and ride up Kings Road. Sort of expecting this to be a slog but it went pretty well. All credit to the wind then. Turn right, downhill for a while to Adel dam, a bit up to the church and then the climbing is done.
Down to Headingley, turn right and more down to Kirkstall. And for a change, also to miss those leaves, do no use the towpath. Kirkstall Road almost to the city centre, Wellington Street, Aire Street and back on the ( leaf free ) towpath under the train station. I have ridden this way a couple of times before and still there are bits of the cycle tracks that do not seem to join up well. Or at all. This could well be my fault. I have as much experience of cycle tracks as of elephant riding, that is sweet Fanny Adams. Suppose I should keep trying. But not today, there is a mile and a bit to home, briskly now, a hot shower is almost in reach. And a smile for the miles stacking up to thirty as I reached home.

The somehow familiar map


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Nov 2019)

Just had to get some fresh air. So hoping I wouldn't get caught in a nasty shower I headed off on the well worn White Rabbit loop. There was a short shower as I crossed the Marsh but it was nuisance value only. The wind was helping too. I had to ride into that wind riding towards Upton tho'. I knew the lane would be flooded so I dodged by Tunnel Hill only to find the flood had risen since yesterday and I couldn't get around Clive's Farm. So a bit of retrace was required but all's well that ends well. 37 smiles


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> Interesting picture, @Jenkins. Could be the first in a "Your bike in front of a crinkle-crankle" thread. I once attended a lecture on surveying and mapping in which the subject of this almost mythical beast came up. For professional purposes, I kept a small file of photos as examples to pass on to colleagues .... who invariably thought I was pulling their leg when the name "crinkle-crankle" came up! I seem to recall that the East of England is the epicentre of the crinkle-crankle construction world .... something to do with economising on bricks, I believe, with structural strength of thinner, cheaper, walls being improved by wavy (or sometimes crenelated) construction. This shot of yours would have been the holy grail for cartography training purposes, and would quite likely be depicted on an Ordnance Survey map as a single continuous curve parallel to the road:
> View attachment 492601
> 
> Here endeth today's lesson. Cheers, _Donger._



A crinkle-crankle is also a type of picture, pioneered by the Victorians, which is made up of vertical slats placed perpendicular over a background image. Depending on the angle you're standing at, you can see three different pictures in the same frame.


----------



## Donger (11 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> A crinkle-crankle is also a type of picture, pioneered by the Victorians, which is made up of vertical slats placed perpendicular over a background image. Depending on the angle you're standing at, you can see three different pictures in the same frame.


Every day is a school day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Nov 2019)

@Buck

It was a bit wet, slightly further along the Don

This is just east of Oxspring, & a bridge that's normally run across during the '_Trunce_' races
Both are off Old Mill Lane


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2574505845930065&set=pcb.2777486122295784&type=3&theater&ifg=1



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2574505975930052&set=pcb.2777486122295784&type=3&theater&ifg=1


The swollen Don is here
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/816087

Same location, less water
April 2010


----------



## Jenkins (11 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> Interesting picture, @Jenkins. Could be the first in a "Your bike in front of a crinkle-crankle" thread. I once attended a lecture on surveying and mapping in which the subject of this almost mythical beast came up. For professional purposes, I kept a small file of photos as examples to pass on to colleagues .... who invariably thought I was pulling their leg when the name "crinkle-crankle" came up! I seem to recall that the East of England is the epicentre of the crinkle-crankle construction world .... something to do with economising on bricks, I believe, with structural strength of thinner, cheaper, walls being improved by wavy (or sometimes crenelated) construction. This shot of yours would have been the holy grail for cartography training purposes, and would quite likely be depicted on an Ordnance Survey map as a single continuous curve parallel to the road:
> View attachment 492601
> 
> Here endeth today's lesson. Cheers, _Donger._


In that case I can add another crinkle crankle wall to your file. This is from a ride last year and is at Bramfield, also in Suffolk. And from what I read up at the time, it means that a fairly strong wall can be built from a single skin of bricks .


----------



## Shearwater Missile (11 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> In that case I can add another crinkle crankle wall to your file. This is from a ride last year and is at Bramfield, also in Suffolk. And from what I read up at the time, it means that a fairly strong wall can be built from a single skin of bricks .
> View attachment 492671


I`d never heard the expression of a crinkle crankle wall, I`d always known them as serpentine walls. Something I`d picked up from my parents I guess as well as my wife, both Suffolk born. Nice photo by the way.


----------



## jongooligan (12 Nov 2019)

Mixing it up again today with a ride on my cyclocross bike. Got out early before the forecast rain arrived and retraced yesterday's route to Black Boy Road where I got onto the bridleway.

The tracks around the perimeter of Rainton Meadows nature reserve are a mix of deep mud and hard packed crushed brick. Both surfaces are a lot of fun. I really enjoy the challenge of staying upright in the mud as the back wheel slithers around. It was all over too soon and I was back on Black Boy Road where I had a bloody visitation. Oh the joy of replacing a tube with the tyre covered in mud and the rain, now having arrived, was coming down sideways in a strong wind.

Back on the bike and through Fencehouses to find the path at the Floaters Mill. It's a footpath but well surfaced and I thought it unlikely I'd meet anyone in such foul weather so went for it. Good choice as it was a clear run to the Smiths Arms where I took to the road for a short stretch before dropping into Castle Dene. Bad choice as this is also a footpath which is a mix of deep mud, slimy rock, gnarly tree roots and dog walkers. Decide I won't be going that way again as I shouldered the bike and trudged out of the woods to Ropery Lane.

This is a continuation of Ropery Lane which runs through Chester le Street. This section runs around the back of Lumley Castle and through the golf course. I think it maybe private but I've never been stopped on it and so it was today.

A loop around the riverside and through the park then over the A167 to climb through the town and I was home. Soaking wet, covered in mud and a bit chilly but happy with another 15 miles in the legs.





No pics again today as it wasn't the weather for hanging about and my hands were too mucky to handle my phone.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2019)

Last day of the long weekend off work and time for a quick shopping trip to Ipswich to pick up a remote light switch from Halfords. As is usual, I didn't exactly take the most direct route, going on a loop out to Holbrook and Alton Water, then up to Capel St. Mary before heading in to Ipswich from the far side. 

It was a bright & sunny morning, but a keen and cold wind was blowing from what seemed to be all directions and I've not spent so much time spinning on the inner ring just to maintain a bit of speed on the outward bit. Added to which there was a rain band approaching from the North West and that caught up with me just after taking this pic of the River Gipping in Ipswich (combination of duckweed & leaves on the surface)




The result was a quick dash for cover in a pub and a most welcome pint while waiting for the rain to pass. I now need to give that bike a quick clean tomorrow morning as it's my main commuter and looks to have gained quite a bit of weight in the form of road muck!






https://www.strava.com/activities/2859785833


----------



## Old jon (13 Nov 2019)

Out on the fixed today, the morning was bright and sunny. And F f f f freezing! Well, two degrees or thereabouts, and the birdbath was ice free.

Jack Lane into Holbeck, find Water Lane and ride under the wings to reach Great Wilson Street. Left onto Crown Point Road and across the river. I should have warmed up by this time, a couple of miles or so but no. Pedal a bit harder, reach Roundhay Road, which starts rising, levels a bit and rises again. All the way to the Oakwood Clock. And still cold. The next bit is Boot Hill and I could not see me riding up that, reaching this far had been difficult enough. So, it took five miles to here and oddly only four and a bit to return home. Which I was very happy to see, for no change at all.

The map loop is around the clock, included to show the garthing’s resolution. Shows my track on each side of Roundhay Road. Well, it impresses me anyway.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Nov 2019)

*Today and for most of what is left of the week MTB.*

A Belgium guy here all week..

Just a pic someone took of me this morning.






71 km and 800 meters of climbing. Taking it easy for him since he wants to ride almost every day.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2862167444


----------



## derrick (13 Nov 2019)

Nice ride in the sun this morning. Although it was a bit nippy towards the end. 24 miles good enough for this time of the year.Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/W0LrNCloA1


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Nov 2019)

Mrs 26, Jules H, Margaret PR and Rich B today. So 5 today is quite a turn out midweek. Flooding had to be considered on our routes today so we had to go by Longdon as the school would be problematic. Tewkesbury was still dry but water was everywhere. Up on the flanks of Bredon Hill was as usual. Nicely drained. We took a little loop up to Grafton for a change. Something I'd only done once or twice but no one else had. On the run to Dumbleton a Red Kite was spotted. It circled us a while presumably looking to pick off the weakest. The sign said Broadway to the right but I lead everyone straight on. Mrs 26 wondered...... So for a change we went by the back way through Childswickham before setting ourselves up in the Tea Leaf Cafe in Broadway.
We had a little look at another cafe at the other end of the arcade before retracing to Childswickham and on over Hinton Cross for Elmley Castle. Now would Eckington Bridge be cutoff in the floods? That would put a big detour in if it was so we opted to cross the very swollen Avon at Pershore. Then it was a run along Rebecca Road for Croome, Kinnersley and Upton where we parted. Mrs 26 had the car so me on my own dodged the floods again to get onto the Brotheridge Green lane. Lovely sunny day today. Very pleasant outing indeed. 69 smiles


----------



## jongooligan (13 Nov 2019)

Where to go this cold but sunny morning?

Inland, to the west, are treacherous frost hollows where pools of cold air gather to turn water hard as stone. Icy traps lay in the shade at the bottom of the denes ready to unseat the reckless. But to the east the benign effects of the North Sea would ensure there wouldn't be any ice. So a ride to the seaside it was.

Started with a chilly descent to cross the River Wear at Lumley Castle but generated enough heat on the climb over Warden Law to stay warm on the way down to Seaham.





Tommy

This Ray Lonsdale statue, titled '1101' to signify the first minute of peace after the armistice was signed, is also known as 'Tommy'. The pebbly mosaic around the base is a recent addition for remembrance day. I'm not sure whether that's permanent.

At the top of Dalton le Dale I'd only done 15 miles but with a late start I was ready for something to eat.

In the shop at Easington a mother and daughter were filling a couple of baskets with stuff directly in front of the sandwich shelf. The mother apologised as they moved away.

'No problem.' I replied, 'I've got nowhere to go and all day to get there.' I bit back those words as they got to the till just before me and launched into a long discussion with the cashier about the availability of particular brands of fags. When the cashier realised that the till hadn't registered any of the shopping she had scanned and she'd have to start all over again I put my lunch on the coffee machine and legged it. I was bursting for a pee.

Ironic then that a couple of weeks ago I'd decided not to visit Shotton Colliery, Wingate or Station Town again as they are so dismal but now found myself heading that way in search of food. Sitting in the sunshine eating a chicken wrap at Shotton Colliery made me realise that maybe it's not such a bad place after all.

On the way to Deaf Hill the sun hid itself behind a thin band of cloud. Straight away it was so cold my eyes were watering. I was looking at the world through the wobbling lens of a tear quivering on my lower right eyelid. I blinked it away. Immediately another took it's place. The world would have to stay wobbly for a while but I needed to stop to put my windproof and gloves back on.

By the time I got to Coxhoe the sun was out again so I stopped to take them off and took this picture.





Coxhoe Colliery Headgear Wheel

County Durham is littered with these colliery headgear wheels, often used as memorials to the miners killed in the pits. I might try to find them all. It would make a good theme for a tour.

Easy riding through Sherburn brought me to the A690, where I had a three minute wait to get across, followed by the drop down to cross the Wear at Cocken Bridge for the second time this week. Got across the A167 without a wait and then climbed through Nettlesworth to Daisy Hill for a descent across Waldridge Fell.

I noticed our car at Waldridge country park and immediately hatched a cunning plan. Mrs. jg would be walking our mutt. After walking the mutt Mrs. jg always puts the kettle on so if I could time it right I'd arrive home just in time for a cup of tea. Instead of taking the direct route home I dodged down Waldridge Lane to Chester Moor.





Spotty Horse at Chester Moor

Then I looped around the new road and was overtaken by Mrs. jg about a mile from home. Perfect!




An enjoyable 51 miles with 2,650ft of ascent.


----------



## Threevok (14 Nov 2019)

First snows today

Commuted on the Single speed - kitted out like a snowmobile


----------



## DCBassman (15 Nov 2019)

Weather reasonable but cold, by my standards anyhow. Decided to just hit 27/270 as usual and see what transpired. Got to Plymbridge Station, so a biggish one for me. Going that far toward Plymouth is exhilarating, as it's basically all downhill from Clearbrook. And, naturally all uphill on the way back...
I needed the climb in my legs, so just got on with it.
Cold...feet and undercarriage pretty numb by the time I got back. Sleet threatening also.
28.11 miles, 9.9mph, 2121ft of elevation gain, and a top speed, apparently, of 65mph...
I think Map My Ride gets confused in the tunnels!

Edit: still using the Scott roadie, shoulder barely complaining at all now. I'll be thinking if London to Brighton on it next June, I reckon.


----------



## jongooligan (15 Nov 2019)

We seem to be living under a huge grey duvet in the north east recently but a glimpse of sun tempted me out today even though we'd had some spiteful hail showers when walking the mutt.

The wind was north eastish so that's the way I went so that I could turn my back and come home if there was to be more hail. Followed white van man through Chester le Street as he ignored all the traffic restriction signs then carried on up the old A1 to Birtley. It was a relief to leave the main road and drop into the Team Valley. Left and left again at Lamesley then past the Ravensworth Arms and right for Kibblesworth to look for the old pit headgear wheel. And here it is.





Kibblesworth Colliery Headgear Wheel

The plaque on this one marks the closure of the pit in 1974. In the background is the CIU club. Not many of these left open now.

Now for the climb of Kibblesworth bank. Was climbing really easily when it occured to me that the wind was right behind me. Probably shelve the idea of a comeback to racing then.

Turned downhill on Birkland Lane and started to enjoy swishing through the deep puddles until I saw a car speeding towards me kicking up a pair of watery rooster tails and an impressive bow wave. He didn't slow down and as he passed it was as if someone was hurling buckets of water at me. Think TISWAS if you can remember it.

Soaked now, I realised that with this much surface water about the bridge at High Handenhold would be impassable so took Cranberry Bog Lane to the bottom of Hammer Square Bank, which is often used as Sunderland Clarion's hill climb course. It's steep, the surface is very rough, it's slathered in chippings, rotten leaves and horse muck, it's running with mucky rainwater but I'm getting up really easily. Ah, the wind is on my back again. It's almost as if I'd planned this route (I haven't).

At the top there's no time for a pint in the Shepherd & Shepherdess.





Shepherd & Shepherdess

Those figures are reputedley made of lead - something to do with dodging a weapons blockade in the Napoleonic Wars.

Took the underpass to cross the A693 which brought me to West Pelton and today's second headgear wheel.





Colliery Headgear Wheel at West Pelton

This one is now incorporated into Roseberry Grange golf course. It was here that I first beat my owd man at golf, about 30 years ago. I've never picked up a club since.

Now up Bluehouse Bank and onto Humbleburn Lane into Holmeside where I turned for home with my usual crossing of Waldridge Fell. Just 18 miles with 1,100ft of ascent.


----------



## Old jon (16 Nov 2019)

Time to try again, after last Wednesday’s short escapade. Warmer this morning and dry when I pedalled the geared bike down the street.. The street does not have a down, being as near as dammit level, so maybe I should have typed ‘along’ instead . . .

The clock at Oakwood is still five miles away. Approaching that the thought struck. ‘Why do I ever think the next hill can be easy?’ Optimism I guess, and Boot Hill took a bit of riding up this morning. Even with gears. Just after the top, turn right. This is Red Hall Lane, then Skeltons Lane which makes the upright of a ‘T’ when it meets Thorner Lane. Turn left there, towards Thorner. This bit is mostly downhill and is where my friendly rain cloud said ‘Hello!’ this morning. Never mind, ride most of the way through the village and turn left onto Milner Lane. This goes out of the village, up a sharp little hill to a junction with the second Thorner Lane of the day. Sometimes I am happy I was never a postman. Still, a right turn to East Rigton, lovely road, shame about the view of the rainclouds, and right again at Rigton Green. Which I think is Compton Lane.



And then down Jewitt Lane to Collingham and the A58 again. Turn left on this, for a short bit, and then right on to the A659. This road is everywhere, in sections. Otley to Harewood Bridge. Gap. Harewood to Collingham and then with another gap Collingham to Tadcaster. It likely goes further, but not for me today. Riding the middle bit towards Harewood, the road rises for a fair distance then drops to the left turn for East Keswick.

This is really a great road. More fun in the other direction ‘cos it is easier downhill. All the way to Slaid Hill, up and down the gears and happy to see the traffic lights there, left turn to Shadwell, downhill again. Gatehouse Lane on the right, for another return to the A58. Right again. There is a great view as the Ring Road is approached, at least as far as Emley, I suppose the rain clouds were hiding Wakefield and Dewsbury this morning. Down that hill again now, and turn at the bottom towards Oakwood again. Then the urban navigation to take me home again after twenty nine miles, and 1700 feet of up. Happy with that.

Random lines produced by bicycle


----------



## geocycle (16 Nov 2019)

Looked better weather in the west so headed to Lakes rather than Dales. Took a lovely new Northern train to Ulverston then cycled up the fantastic east side of Coniston, over Hawkeshead hill to Esthwaite and then ferry across Windermere before riding home. Pictures are Esthwaite Water, Coniston with snow on the Old Man (!), a coffee stop at Brantwood with a view, Esthwaite Water then Windermere from Ferry. Not bad for November.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Nov 2019)

A 20 mile ride, my garmin misbehaved!


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

Just 11-ish miles for me, in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Off to Ely via the usual route of Downham Common, California, Orwell Pit etc. Roads were very mucky, thank goodness for full length guards and flaps.

For some reason, the traffic in town was insane, and it seems to be a growing trend for motorists not to leave any space between them and the kerb for cyclists to filter past. Now I'm not going to ride on the wrong side of the road, but a sneaky bit of pavement hopping was employed to avoid the worst of the queues. Where that's not possible, I had no choice but to get off and wheel the bike. Numpty of the day was a 4x4 totally blocking not just the cycle lane on the Prickwillow road, but also the pavement. 

Cyclist numpties of the day are those who don't see the need to lock up their bikes. Someone left a Brompton merely leaning up against a sheffield stand. That's just asking for trouble, really...

The market was hideously crowded, Tesco less so. Picked up the bits I needed and tootled home.

So good to get out without needing a snorkel.  And the post-ride bowl of curried parsnip soup went down a treat.


----------



## tallliman (17 Nov 2019)

I've been laid low for a few weeks with a bad back, told by the physio that I shouldn't do more than an hour or two on the bike at one time. Good news is that I was freed from that limitation last week so planned a 100km ride out toward Sleaford trying to avoid all the flooding in the East Midlands and Lincolnshire (I succeeded!).

The ride was pleasant, passing through rolling countryside for 50km until I made it to Cafe Velo Verde. It's now passed it's two year anniversary as a cafe and serves amazing bacon rolls and as a treat I also had a Belgian Bun! Truth is that I hadn't really enjoyed those miles....my back was hurting a bit and I was tempted to give in there and roll to a station nearby. The only saving grace so far had been that any flooded roads I'd found had been missed due to an opportune turn in my route. Still, the day was decent and there was no wind to speak of so I decided to carry on - I could always abandon into Newark.

From the cafe stop, I headed east through high-hedged roads in peaceful solitude, barely a car in sight and on some familiar roads. I don't know why, but the roads between Long Bennington and Hough on the Hill are always a pleasure to ride, rolling and exposed but just peaceful and serene. For some reason, I had The Black Crowes' song "Girl From a Pawn Shop" going through my head. One line from the chorus in particular kept coming to mind "there's a passion in being alone." It struck a chord with some of the reasons I love riding, the night commutes in my bubble and the quiet often windswept Lincolnshire roads.

The rest of the ride passed pretty uneventfully even with a mile on the A17 and I rolled into Sleaford 5 minutes after the train departed so an hour's wait. Nearly decided to roll onto Skeggy but knew of lots of flooding to the east so decided against. It was just a perfect ride.


----------



## Landsurfer (17 Nov 2019)

I rode from Rotherham Rail Station up the canal to Meadowhell then north up the TPT to Thorpe Hesley and back.
The scenes along the canal where sobering.
At New York stadium there was deep silt on the track and a water line just 2 ft from the top of the protective levees, the trees where full of waterborne debris well above my head height.
At Ickles Lock it was awful, a narrow boat partially sunk, another one in the garden of the keepers cottage and a water mark well up the walls of the cottage. At Holmes lock the lock gate tops where buried in tree stumps and debris.
Just before Meadowhell there where huge tree trunks, felled trunks, jammed under all the bridges, the force and power of these trunks in flood water must have been tremendous judging by the damage to steel railings along the river.
First time ride on the TPT north section, straight for 3 miles, woodland either side ... gentle gradient ...
Short ride but eye-opening.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 Nov 2019)

Eager to get out this morning and enjoy a little bit of light in the sky and dryness. My ride took me out the Rattlesden, Felsham and Gedding. I stopped near Gedding Hall to take a photo, about the only place you can see it is standing on the slightly elevated road, no doubt Bill Wyman loves the seclusion. I continued onwards to Drinkstone Green and stopped near the smock mill for another photo but I got a bit of camera shake, perhaps the cold. I commented to myself that despite the foilage of the trees telling us it is autumn the skies and air told me that it is deep winter. Windspeed was only 2mph but direction wise was NNE and the temperature according to the met office was 5.7 degrees C, it certainly did`nt feel it.
I continued towards Woolpit Green and then had a nice downhill and suddenly had an idea, instead of going back on the same route past Stowmarket golf club ( I`d already noted that the road was very wet and slippery along there) I`d turn right towards Finborough. This also gave me three nice gentle climbs before reaching the main Stowmarket Bildeston road. This road can get a bit scary during the week with the usual nutters but I guessed it would`nt be too bad on a Sunday. In fact one car gave me such a wide birth I was convinced they were trying for the ditch on the otherside, a favourite place for vehicles to end up ! So I had another nice descent past the school at Finborough and eventually turning right into Combs lane and then followed my outward route back home, A total of 23.7 miles at an average of 17.5mph. The coldest part of me were my feet, body wise I was dry as the Sahara desert, probably freeze dried I think ! My water bottle (I did`nt need a drink) felt so cold, at least it backed me up with my take on the chill factor. Happy days.


----------



## pjd57 (17 Nov 2019)

Slight frost and some fog when I went out at 10.
Walked to the main road before getting on and heading to Cambuslang , via the city centre .
There were a few road closures around George Square for the lights getting turned on tonight, so my route home took me along the Clyde and through the west end.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Nov 2019)

Just a short loop late on. I got caught in a cold shower...





















https://www.strava.com/activities/2872145145


----------



## Donger (17 Nov 2019)

I realised the other day that, in nearly 1,000 bike rides, I'd only ever twice done a straight A to B ride. I always end up doing there-and-back-again rides or rides looping around to finish where they started. With that in mind, today was too good a chance to turn down. My mate Paul drove me out to the middle of the Mendips before handing the car over to his wife to go see her parents nearby. We rode home to the outskirts of Gloucester, starting with a ride around the Mendips and a great descent of Cheddar Gorge.




The goats were out in full force ..... kamikaze goats straying randomly across the road and ninja goats clinging to impossible ledges in the cliffs.




Then followed several miles of intense concentration as the Strawberry Line trail was muddy and rutted, and it was like cyclo-cross at times. After Clevedon, we took the little lane to Portishead that runs immediately beneath the split level M5 motorway. At a point exactly 50 miles from home, and from where a big detour would have been required, we came across this deep flood taking up the entire road:




I ended up dipping each foot in the water three times, and arrived home feeling like I was in the early stages of trench foot!




After more dodgy, muddy tracks around the car import compounds at Portishead, I had another new experience, as we found our way onto the M5 Avon Bridge. Looking across the protective barrier, it was quite nice to note that we were travelling faster than the northbound M5 traffic! We stopped only once for refuelling, calling in at Shirley's Café in Severn Beach after skirting Bristol and Avonmouth. My bacon and mushroom sandwich and black Americano went down really well and propelled me the required distance to get me home again. The weather was grey, to the point of nearly raining, so no great photos. I do quite like this one though, with the reflections from one of the Severn bridges:




Made it home in 7 hours 48 (including the café stop) having covered 77.5 miles. It rained for the last 20 miles or so, and was dark for the last 15 miles, slowing us down a bit. All in all, a great adventure, and my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride done for November (124.7km). Who cares about the cold and the rain? Loved every minute, despite several long sections of virtual cyclo-cross. Cheddar Gorge owed me another downhill as I'd previously climbed it four times but only ever descended it on three occasions.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Nov 2019)

Haven’t managed to post many rides on here recently as the puppy is teething and needs constant supervision but she’s sleeping now. Better weather today with no wind and no rain until I was ready to go when it started to rain again, set off on one of my usual routes but the “wrong “way round starting towards the Moatshed, Horton, turning to Foxholes following the lane to the end and turning back to Poolhead, Ryebank, up to Edstaston past the chicken farm to Waterloo, through some big puddles where it was flooded on Monday to Abbeygreen and on through to Coton. Headed through Lower Houses, Hollinswood , Alkington over the canal back towards Hollinswood, over the canal again and turning for home through Welshend and Northwood. The lanes are either covered in mud, mushed up leaves or floods, some of them are covered in all 3! so I was a bit muddy when I got back and the bike is filthy again. Enjoyable ride despite the rain but no other cyclists out this afternoon, lots of dog walkers though and 1 horse rider. 19.5 miles @15mph.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Nov 2019)

A quick (for me lol) 20 something miles ride with some of the Glasgow Belles.
It has iced up overnight for the last week or so here, so we did a later start, at 11, trying to avoid slimy leaves and black ice on the paths we usually ride.
I walked out of my housing estate with the bike, because we don't get gritted.
Took to the main roads to the meeting point, meantime the sun did come out to warm up the day a wee bit.
We didn't do anything strenuous, but a brisk (for us!) pace was needed to keep warm.
We followed the river Clyde for a bit, going west till the Transport Museum, then turned east towards the former Commonwealth Games athletes' village to the Velodrome for a cuppa.
The cycle path, well, it's really a large shared pavement, was untreated, quite frosty in shaded areas.
I had visions of a bike/riders pile up there, luckily it never happened 
Managed to take some stunning views of the Clyde, which I shall promptly inflict to you readers 😄

Some semi-frozen Glasgow Belles:





Views of the river taken from the back of the Transport Museum.
I love the back entrance, much more striking than the front:




















Entrance to the Cuningar Loop, an East End green space managed by the Forestry Commission.





In addition, I forgot to post my Halloween ride when it happened  so I'll add a couple of spooky pics from the night on this post:


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Nov 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I went out for a breakfast ride this morning, nice bright sunny morning but a bit taters! The bakery we usually go to was closed, always is on a Monday but we forgot, so turned around and went to the Harvester instead. After breakfast we went to a bit of shopping in Didcot and came back.
A 12.6 mile loop had to keep stopping though because I’m still tweaking the new gears, think I’ve got them sorted now. All the new components on my bike make it feel brand new.
No photos just maps and a screenshot of the sat nav map still showing all six Didcot cooling towers!


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Nov 2019)

Local ride with my good lady, about 14miles, i was decidedly under dressed and felt chilled through when we got home.
But a nice ride, flooding in the nene valley around ferry meadows wasn't too bad.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Nov 2019)

I am BEAT!

God knows what I did over the last week or less, like 400 km on the MTB in 6 days.






After today's ride https://www.strava.com/activities/2873906446 I am over 15.000 km for the year, and puts me at only 1000 km away from my goal at the start of the year. If everything goes well I will reach and pass my goal of 10.000 miles and 300.000 meters of 1.000.000 feet..!!


----------



## jongooligan (18 Nov 2019)

Just a lap of Derwentwater from Keswick for me today. Quite cold here and when I got to the cattle grid at the foot of Cat Bells there was a covering of ice across the whole road. A walker had just shouted a warning to me so I'd slowed right down and unclipped from my left pedal just in time to see another walker measure his length as he slipped on the ice.

That spoiled it a bit for me and straight away I decided to cut short my intended route. As it was I had one hairy moment in Grange but just managed to stay upright. Once on the Borrowdale road I knew I could relax a bit as it's a gritted bus route but was glad to get back to Keswick having covered only ten miles in an hour cos I'm such a scaredy cat in the cold.

Going to be even colder tonight so no riding for me tomorrow.


----------



## Old jon (18 Nov 2019)

Wonderfully sunny morning, here in November that means chilly or something like four degrees. My much better half thinks I am brave to go riding when it is this cold and I often agree with her. But I wanted a ride.

Nothing new today, a bit of thought about potential slippery bits of road then me and the fixed ventured off towards Holbeck. And then Hunslet before the climb to John o’ Gaunts. That bit went well this morning, mind, the whole ride did really. Down the hill past Woodlesford station, the junction at the end is in a bit of a cutting, railway line to the left, and under trees as well. Noticeably colder at the bottom but the road was clear. Turn left and cross the Aire and Calder Navigation, further on it looked like that or the river had flooded the fields. Not to the extent of the floods around Sheffield and out Doncaster way but still a lot of water where it should not ought to be.

Onwards, and ‘cos Swillington is next, upwards. There was a lad running with his bike up the next slope. Almost as fast as I was riding. Up the next rise to the village, this road keeps rising all the way until Garforth appears in front. And then its downhill to the roundabout. Second exit and the road up and around the northern edge of the town and as I neared the traffic lights I was very tempted to take the left turn for Barwick. Feeling idle maybe. But then I thought something about doing the miles and carried straight on to Lotherton Hall. Which is another draw. Coffee and sandwich and a warm up was attractive indeed.

Nope, turn left to go to Aberford. Up and down, under the A1(M) and turn right on Main Street. Left onto Cattle Lane, where a five minute grub break was had once I had ridden out of the shade. It is not far from here to Barwick in Elmet but the road rehearses a couple of times before the drop to cross Cock Beck and the long drag out of the valley to the defining feature of the village.



It has three pubs as well, the video goes past two of them. Beer later, let’s ride through Scholes and across the former railway line to the A64. And along that to the end of Thorner Lane. After a short ride along there, Skeltons Lane took me to an episode of good mannered confusion at the crossroads with Coal Road, and then to the A58. A slightly sedate descent of Boot Hill, the legs were tired now, and a wander through some of Leeds’ outskirts to finish off a twenty eight mile ride in front of home. With a smile, it was a good ride.

Familiar roads


----------



## gavroche (18 Nov 2019)

Nice weather today so I decided to go and see my son in Rhyl but on the way, I pushed on to Prestatyn, passed the school where I will be tomorrow and back for a coffee and biscuits at my son's , then back home. 34 miles all together but my drop in fitness, due to less riding in winter, showed. Tired legs when I got home.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (18 Nov 2019)

With a sun in the sky I thought I`d have a ride out to Cotton and what I call the open lands, that is, open to the winds. The sun did`nt stay out for long but did get a couple of photo stops, now I know how much longer they add to the time out. As a consequence I cut the route I was going to do as I`d already told Mrs S that I`d be back at about 14:25. If I am not Mrs S worries in case I am in a ditch somewhere in the barren lands of Suffolk ! At least I did get a tail wind back from Cotton to Old Newton, I normally go back via Mendlesham but thought I`d take the free lift with the tailwind. All I needed was a sail, I must consult my drawing board. As it was, at one stage I was touching 26mph on the flat. The speed sign at Old Newton said I was doing 20mph and my Cateye agreed.
One thing I will mention is that both my bikes have the Cateye Velo 9 and to achieve accuracy I have them set for 700x23 size tyres and not 700x25 as I ride. If I set them to the 25 they always tell me that I am faster and travel more, not a lot but enough to annoy me ! If I ride 10 miles I like it to be 10 miles and not 9.8 or so. 
The last part of the ride from Gipping to Stowupland has a nice downhill and then a climb, it may be called a technical downhill as at the bottom there is a 90 degree left hand bend and then a right bend before the climb. A very nice lady pulled in for me as I was half way up the climb and gave me a wave and a cheery smile. It was lovely to see, she may have been on the school run but certainly would have been early. Nice ride despite the 16mph northerly wind. I have also overtaken last years total mileage and with a few more weeks to go. I did`nt set a target, I had enough of targets whilst I was at work. Perhaps I will now ! Now on 3165 so perhaps 3400 weather and health permitting.


----------



## Aravis (18 Nov 2019)

With a day of glorious sunshine in prospect I was glad to be able to go for a ride. I think the minor road must have dried up enormously and I had few problems; just one temporary ford, but the large rivers were still very high and I had to pick my route with care. Here's what I came up with - 104.7 miles, anticlockwise:






Eckington Bridge, near Pershore was still shown as closed, so I took the route through the Combertons, a first for me in that direction. Out to the Salt Way at Feckenham for several miles, round the north of Worcester to the Severn crossing at Holt Fleet. It's difficult to be certain because of the flickering sunlight through the trees and harassment from a long tail of impatient motorists, but it looked as though the weir just upstream was completely submerged.

I then broke new ground, heading through some lanes to Martley. Some were quite wide and clean, but one in particular was covered in a layer of moss - pretty, but it removed all pleasure from the descents. There were fine views of the hills behind Great Witley which I've attempted to capture here:






I then headed back to Worcester past Edward Elgar's birthplace and crossed the Severn again at Powick. The river Teme, which joins there, has become an inland sea:






From there it's largely A38 back to Gloucester, never too unpleasant, with a couple of wanderings on either side. Where the Avon joins the Severn at Tewkesbury there is a fine view of Bredon Hill which doesn't usually have this foreground:






It wasn't always easy to deal with, particularly in the latter stages when it was directly ahead, but I really mustn't complain about the sun.


----------



## gavgav (18 Nov 2019)

Finished a depressing work day, early and was in need of a ride to attempt to restore some sanity, so I dragged myself out into the cold, for my longest ride since July, following my broken finger.

Cycling around Shropshire is not easy, at the moment, due to either having to avoid the closed roads/towpaths that the River has flooded, for what seems like weeks now, or coping with the muddy flooded lanes. I went for lanes, this evening, which wasn’t the best choice, as you’ll see!

I set out and within 30 seconds, encountered a boy racer, in a Corsa (what else) who came out of a side road, in my estate, without looking and almost wiped me out. I questioned his eyesight as I passed him at the traffic lights, leaving the estate.

First mistake of the ride was to only don fingerless gloves, was way too cold for that and I should have donned the winter ones.

I had to negotiate the short section on the A458, which was horrid, as always, before joining the lanes to Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Frodesley and Longnor. Loads of traffic on these lanes, it does suffer from being a bit of a rat run and today was no exception.

Next I turned towards Ryton, up a lane that I know can be a muddy and watery mess, at this time of year and I really should have known better than to use it, but nothing quite prepared me for how bad it was, certainly the worst I’ve ever seen it.

I passed through 2 floods, not too bad and was able to free wheel without getting wet, then copious amounts of mud, but with it now being properly dark I hit a 3rd flood and free wheeled for a fair distance, only coming to a stop as it got deep enough to be near enough knee level  I had to put feet down and it was a freezing horrid mess. The bow wave was enough to splash me at arm height and I struggled to then pedal enough to get out of the flood. 

I continued on into Ryton and stopped to pour water out of my shoes, and wished I could just stop the ride there and then. No option for that though and so instead it was a freezing cold wet ride back through Condover, Betton Abbots and home, having lost most of the feeling in my feet and hands.

I was so glad to get home and get a warm shower. Not my finest moment and ride.

19.4 miles at 11.8mph


----------



## Shearwater Missile (18 Nov 2019)

gavgav said:


> Finished a depressing work day, early and was in need of a ride to attempt to restore some sanity, so I dragged myself out into the cold, for my longest ride since July, following my broken finger.
> 
> Cycling around Shropshire is not easy, at the moment, due to either having to avoid the closed roads/towpaths that the River has flooded, for what seems like weeks now, or coping with the muddy flooded lanes. I went for lanes, this evening, which wasn’t the best choice, as you’ll see!
> 
> ...


That sounded like an ordeal but well done for effort. Although Suffolk has`nt had the floods that other parts have had, the roads are certainly the worst I have seen them. I used to think it bad enough with the tractors plying mud over the roads but actually what is worse is where the verge gets taken down by the larger vehicles, ie sugarbeet lorries. I must not complain as by reading your report and plenty others too, we here are lucky by comparison. Hope you warmed up quickly and looking forward to the next ride !


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Nov 2019)

A beautiful day in this part of Shropshire if a bit cold and I decided to go the wrong way round a Colemere route hoping there would be no flooded lanes left. I started towards the Moatshed to Horton then turned back to Northwood just to add a few extra miles on to the ride. Through Northwood towards Hampton Bank where I turned to Lyneal, past the caravan park towards Colemere, over the canal and round the mere using some really muddy lanes and disturbing loads of pheasants and partridges on my way, back over the canal and into the village of Colemere following the family cycle route towards Loppington but taking a detour to Burlton before heading back to Loppington, Wolverley and home.17.8 miles @14.8mph and no floods for the first ride in weeks although there was plenty of mud and mushed up leaves so the bike is even filthier than yesterday. A lovely autumn day to be out.


----------



## gavgav (18 Nov 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> That sounded like an ordeal but well done for effort. Although Suffolk has`nt had the floods that other parts have had, the roads are certainly the worst I have seen them. I used to think it bad enough with the tractors plying mud over the roads but actually what is worse is where the verge gets taken down by the larger vehicles, ie sugarbeet lorries. I must not complain as by reading your report and plenty others too, we here are lucky by comparison. Hope you warmed up quickly and looking forward to the next ride !


Absolutely, it will be one I look back and laugh at soon! I think I will be a bit more selective about the roads I choose, next time, with these current deluges.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 Nov 2019)

Todays ride was with my fellow WIMP Chris. Asda carpark at Dalton to Hillsbrough Sheffield. Along the canal again to Meadowhell then following the Five Weirs Walk to the centre of Sheffield and on up to Hillsbrough, very icy along the canal at Ickles lock, the the silt deposits had frozen making it a bit of an epic to ride along ... But ... beautiful sunshine and a good coffee at Atlas added to the trip.
According to my work diary I was with a customer in Preston, , the rest of the staff know that when Chris and i both disappear on a sunny day were probably cycling ....


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2019)

I just *needed* a bike ride today - you know, it's like an itch that wants scratching.

Nothing special, just a ride to Littleport via Downham Common and Black Bank, with a couple of loops around Parson's Lane thrown in for good measure. There was lots of standing water on the fields, though nothing like what others were posting, but the signs were up that the road into Welney is flooded.

I love riding at dusk, but it was right proper cold. Good job I'd dusted off the winter gear as I really needed it. But it was fabby to be out, even if the legs weren't really on a going day. Mind, I've been spending a lot of time cutting and hauling firewood (solid fuel heating here) to get ahead while there's been a break in the snorkel and flippers weather.

Only 10 miles, but I feel much more chipper for it - even if it will take me a while to thaw out. 

The one downside - my glasses kept on steaming up...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2019)

Yesterday's ride:

It's challenge ride time again but I haven't had a great cycling start to November. For various reasons I'd only done one ride so far this month - a 21 mile loop on Friday which was shorter than I'd planned after, like @gavgav, I found a deeper flood than expected and ended up heading home with wet legs and sloshing shoes. I knew that there was a good chance of finding very muddy and/or flooded lanes if I did one of my routes round the north of the county and didn't think that I could cope with the many undulations if I headed for the south so decided to try my route to Lake Vyrnwy as even though there are a couple of good hillclimbs to do I should have the gradient and the wind helping on the way home.

It was my usual 7am start into the pre-dawn of a cold and clear morning. There was a bit of ice on the cars but just on the roof not the bonnet so although I didn't expect ice on the ground I still took it carefully on the bits I knew wouldn't have been gritted. The start went well as I headed to Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, Knockin and Llynclys without incident. After a pause for a bite to eat by the Cambrian Heritage Railway station I found the notorious Llynclys crossroads clear and the road up the Tanat Valley was less busy than usual (no holiday makers travelling on a Monday morning in November). The only incident of note along here was finding a branch lying in the road shortly after Llanyblodwel which I stopped to remove.

The issue I did have with this first section of the ride was that a lack of miles ridden over the last couple of months and the cold weather was making it very hard work. I was feeling it from as early as 10 miles so needed to pace myself carefully to save something for later - particularly the main climbs of the outward leg which come just before and just after Pen-y-bont-fawr. These were very slow in a low gear today and on the latter one I needed my very lowest gear and a certain amount of stubbornness. The valley on the other side was noticably colder so a change into fingerless gloves was very short lived.

It was a slow and steady first lap around the lake, although my cruising speed did creep up to around 14 mph towards the end of the lap, then a hot chocolate and a seat inside in the warm was very welcome at Artisans. The second lap was again slow to start with but improved a bit as I went round. I paused in a gateway with a view to eat my lunch where usually all is peace and quiet but today there was a couple asking for directions (they'd set out for a walk and had lost where they'd parked the car), a motorist who wanted to know if the road to Bala was passable (I hadn't been that way so couldn't advise on that one) and a shepherd somewhere up in the hills who in an increasingly frustrated tone of voice was trying to work a recalcitrant dog. Some of the words of command that drifted down to me on the breeze are definitely not ones you'd hear on One Man And His Dog.

The lunch break helped but what helped more was having the wind behind me as I completed this lap and the cruising speed improved on the way back to the dam. I caught up with a slow motorist on the descent into Llanwddyn then had to tackle the hills again which, with a metric century under my belt by now, was tough but not quite as bad as I'd feared. I carried on with the climbing to take my alternative route back to Pen-y-bont-fawr and on the climb out of the village was just thinking that I'd got away without any cramp on this ride when that uncomfortable feeling ran up my right thigh. I pulled over immediately and it eased after a short rest so I was able to continue up the grade in a lower gear.

Once over the top of this climb it' is mostly downhill for the next 12 miles so I was able to get along at my best pace of the day. The traffic was busier at this time of day, especially after the junction where it becomes the A495. An articulated lorry overtook where there wasn't really enough room, forcing the oncoming traffic to a halt, then when another came up behind me and I knew the road coming up was too twisty for an overtake I pulled over to let them through which got a thankyou.

I'd made surprisingly good time back to Llynclys but due to being so slow earlier in the ride was there about an hour later in the day than I wanted to be. The roads were getting busy with the evening rush so I got off the main road as soon as I could and took the lane through The Wood, Llwyn-y-go, Argoed and into Kinnerley. It was getting properly dark by Pentre and cold with it so I ended up with four fleeces on to keep warm. With the busy Montford Bridge to Shelton section still to go I also made sure I had as much reflective stuff on as possible. This stretch wasn't particularly pleasant to ride in the dark but almost everyone gave enough room so I'm content with that.

The last few climbs were done very slowly indeed but at least I didn't get off and push. November's century is in the bag and just one more to tackle to complete this years challenge.

103.17 miles this time at 11.8 mph moving average. A maximum speed of 31.2 mph. 10 hours and 50 minutes total when all the stops are included.





Sunrise over the former Forton Heath airfield.






Drink stop near Knockin






Climbing up through the Hirnant valley which looks fabulous in the sunshine.






In the wild looking landscape at the top of the climb.






Arrival at Lake Vyrnwy






Almost at the end of my first lap of the lake.






Heading back round after the cafe stop.






Lunch stop.






Climbing back over the hills and heading for home.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Nov 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> It's challenge ride time again but I haven't had a great cycling start to November. For various reasons I'd only done one ride so far this month - a 21 mile loop on Friday which was shorter than I'd planned after, like @gavgav, I found a deeper flood than expected and ended up heading home with wet legs and sloshing shoes. I knew that there was a good chance of finding very muddy and/or flooded lanes if I did one of my routes round the north of the county and didn't think that I could cope with the many undulations if I headed for the south so decided to try my route to Lake Vyrnwy as even though there are a couple of good hillclimbs to do I should have the gradient and the wind helping on the way home.
> 
> ...


This is on my 'to do' list. Spent two days on one of those corporate wilderness type deals a few years back, you know, building rafts, analysing teamwork, blowing smoke up our collective back passages. If only it had involved bikes. Such a stunning and remote part of the UK


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> This is on my 'to do' list. Spent two days on one of those corporate wilderness type deals a few years back, you know, building rafts, analysing teamwork, blowing smoke up our collective back passages. If only it had involved bikes. Such a stunning and remote part of the UK


It's a great place to ride as long as you can manage the hills. The two passes that cross over to Bala are quite spectacular too.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Nov 2019)

Got out for a toddle around the Newlands valley and Derwentwater. Still chilly in the Lakes but the ice has melted now. Think it's coming back though as the gritter overtook me in Borrowdale.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (20 Nov 2019)

A nice morning again here in Suffolk so as I had a spare hour or so it seemed a good idea for a ride and it was. Although I have two main routes that I alternate I also try slightly different ways to go, if that makes sense. I had in my mind to go to Brettenham via Rattlesden but as I altered the route I did`nt see Brettenham only went past the private school close by. Instead I came past the end of the runway at Rattlesden airfield, home to the gliding club. There was a solitary glider on the runway but as there was no one operating the winch it would`nt be going anywhere soon. I had a crazy thought, what if I had a winch pull along the runway whilst on the bike, I`d never get airborne but it might be a whizz. I don`t know the take off speed of a glider but would guess at about 30-40 knots whatever that is in todays money ! I have been up in a glider twice and seem to recall that figure, anyway back to the world of dreams.
The route from the airfield then went around on Bury Road towards Hitcham but then taking a left onto Dale Road and then a virtual straight run towards Buxhall and past Granary crafts and then back past the golf club and Combs Ford and home. The route was 25 miles at an average of 17.2 mph and a temperature of 6 degrees with a 6mph SSE breeze. I had some nice quiet dry lanes today so happy days.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2019)

gavgav said:


> Finished a depressing work day, early and was in need of a ride to attempt to restore some sanity, so I dragged myself out into the cold, for my longest ride since July, following my broken finger.
> 
> Cycling around Shropshire is not easy, at the moment, due to either having to avoid the closed roads/towpaths that the River has flooded, for what seems like weeks now, or coping with the muddy flooded lanes. I went for lanes, this evening, which wasn’t the best choice, as you’ll see!
> 
> ...


Well done for getting through it xx


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Nov 2019)

Met up for a Wednesday night social with the self proclaimed Saga CC lot for a cheeky Wednesday evening spin round local Derbyshire lanes.
4 degrees was the highest it reached on a very chilly ride indeed, negotiating most of the villages that cross or run alongside the River Trent.

Luckily the recent weather’s effects had subsided and we were able to stick to the planned route largely without incident except for a little detour to enable us to cross the M1 J24 and A50 near Kegworth safely.


This worked out nicely for me as by the time we got back to the start at Swarkestone I was on 29.1 miles. I knew that the loop was going to be short of the 31.1 miles I needed to get over the line for November’s Half Century challenge but the detour at Kegworth meant the extra miles I needed at the end had reduced, so I pressed on towards Barrow on Trent, turning round after a mile when the GPS unit reached 30.1 miles. The last mile got me over the line and I was able to breathe a sigh of relief with a well earned pint of Guinness at the local pub.

This is probably the only half century I’ll get to do this month as I’ve hit a bit of a rough patch for outdoor cycling time due to work and other commitments.

Still, it’s job done.

31.14 in 1:50.

https://strava.app.link/5QCDwhwnM1


----------



## DCBassman (21 Nov 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Still chilly in the Lakes


You really must ride *around* them, not *in* them!

Think of the bearing damage...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2019)

Grey, gloomy and bitterly cold here in Shropshire today but I felt the need to get out and rack up some miles so did one of my regular shortish routes: Into Shrewsbury and through the Quarry, Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Condover and back via Lyth Hill.

There are a few sets of roadworks locally at the moment so I was passing long queues of traffic early on in the ride. The Quarry looks quite wintery now with the leaves mostly gone from the trees on Victoria Avenue. The flood gates are still closed by Greyfriars Bridge even though the river level has dropped, so i detoured past the Abbey and into Castlefields to rejoin the route at Sydney Avenue.

The canal path is quite muddy but the lanes after Uffington have dried out a lot so there was no risk of getting my feet dunked this time. The road to Cross Houses is closed after Cronkhill due to more roadworks but I was able to walk the bike past so enjoyed not being bothered by traffic on the short but sharp climb there.

The wind direction would have helped me along if I'd taken the short route after Condover but I wasn't sure how busy the A49 would be at this time of day (not long after the schools kick out) so took the hillier way over Lyth Hill where I splashed my way through the only small flood on the route.

21.57 miles at 12.3 mph average.






A wintery looking Victoria Avenue.





Looking across to the old brewery.





Upton Magna





Also at Upton Magna, the the rethatching I mentioned a few rides ago is complete on this side of the cottage.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2019)

Grey, gloomy, a stiff breeze and absolutely arctic here today. But, as cycling into town on market day is quicker and less faff than taking the car, I kitted up like the michelin woman, stuck the panniers on Wiggy #2, the Chartres, and off I went.

The usual route was taken via Downham Common, California and Orwell Pit, then over the A10 and up the hill to St Mary's Street and down towards the market. Man, that was hard work into a stiff and icy headwind - to the point I found myself on the 22t granny ring at times...

Locked up my bike next to a Bakfiets. That was quite amusing, as evidently Bakfietsen are quite the rarity in Ely, and there was a small crowd gathered round to look at it. 

Did the market and various other shops, then tootled off to Tesco via Fore Hill and Broad Street for a few extra gubbins. Got lucky with cheese, milk and breakfast cereal on sticker. Result.

So a reverse of my route on the return leg, looking forward to a nice ride back with a helping tailwind for my loaded bike. But no. That bloomin wind had switched round, so ended up huffing and puffing like an overstressed tea urn on the way home...

No numpties either blocking the cycle lane or queueing right next to the kerb today, but I did have a couple of close passes - one berk in a white van and a large trailer whizzed past only a foot away from my right elbow. 

Eleven hard and very cold miles. Still haven't quite thawed out...


----------



## gavgav (21 Nov 2019)

After the events of Monday’s ride, I wanted to get out again and erase the memory of it, so nipped out after work, for a very short evening ride.

With the river being back in its banks, I’d hoped the Towpath would now be back open.....

Usual route to Heathgates, through Castlefields and got to Sydney Avenue, to find the road still closed with cones and a flood sign! I knew there was absolutely no chance the River was still on the road and so carried on through, and it was absolutely fine. Got to the Weir and the gates to the Towpath were still padlocked shut! Goodness knows why, as the river was well back inside its banks. The Council clearly can’t be bothered to open things up again.

So it was through Belvidere, London Rd, Sutton Farm and back home with only 9.8 miles on the clock, but at least I was dry this time!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2019)

I took the chance to get out early for a quick ride while the weather is dry. I couldn't be out too long as I needed to be back to do things so it was familiar roads: Condover, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Berrington and back via Weeping Cross and Meole Brace.

Given the time of the morning most of the people out on the roads were in a bit of a rush but it didn't cause too much bother really. I encountered a couple running towards me in Condover, when I moved over to give space they moved that way and back again when I moved back. Shall we dance?

Condover to Acton Burnell was uneventful but as I turned left to go past Concord College a Transit coming in the other direction also swung into that road without indicating and I wasn't sure if he was going to just drive into me. He did give me room as it happened but I was unimpressed at the manouvre. He stayed on the wrong side of the road afterwards and had to swerve suddenly back onto the correct side when a car came the other way.

After Cound I took the direct way to Berrington (reasoning that the undulating way through Eaton Mascott would probably be very muddy), which meant braving the A458 but it was surprisingly quiet which suited me fine. Getting to Weeping Cross I needed to use that road again for a short stretch and this time there was a stream of traffic that I had to wait ages for.

The wind direction helped me home for the last three miles or so, which is a rare thing going this way.

20.3 miles at 13 mph average. I didn't stop for photos this time.


----------



## chriswoody (22 Nov 2019)

So last Sunday I replaced my trusty old Dawes Galaxy with a proper gravel/all road/go anywhere bike, a 2016 Kona Sutra LTD. It's a bit of a modern departure for me, with SRAM hydraulic brakes and 1x11 drivetrain. However, due to work and family life it's been sat in my cellar all week waiting for it's first proper ride. With Fridays being my day off and the sun shining it was time to fit a cheeky first ride in this morning. I just had time for a 24km loop through the local forests and down to the hydro electric plant, before crossing the river and returning back through the forest on the opposite side. A ride I've done many times in the last year, but a good work out for me and a great first ride on the new bike.


----------



## Old jon (22 Nov 2019)

This morning was different. Warm and dry under a cloudless sky. And back in Brazil. And no bother about choosing which bike, I only have one here. It would be quite a leap to ride fixed in Florianopolis, though there are numbers of single speed bikes about. Mostly the Yellow bikes, a bit similar to the hire (?) bikes in London. The apartment is at the top of a hill, and the ride starts just there.



Did I say it was warm? Twenty six degrees warm and warming up as the day passes. So a ride to sort of acclimatise to things here, though riding seemed easy enough. Soon twigged that there was a tailwind helping me along, the trees and flags were leaning away from it. Definitely a day for easy, so head for the bike path which wanders along just inland from the beach. Beira Mar, the road is called, I suppose it is the beach side of town centre. The bike track has proper kerbs, unlike the road which has chasms at the edge, sometimes covered with steel screens.

This is an island, moored to the mainland with two bridges. One in constant use, four or more lanes each way and the other, older version which has recently had a lot of work done on it. I have been told it will reopen for pedestrian and cycle traffic. When?? Yes. The bike path passes both bridges and ends. Onto the road and carry on towards Jose Mendes and Costeira Pirajubae. Sort of the way to the old airport. The new airport is quite a bit further on.

Far enough for today though. Stop to eat a bit, and drink then turn around. This road is quiet, the big road runs parallel for a while then rises to go through two tunnels under a hill. The road I am using goes around that same hill, which is when this morning’s tailwind asks for the bill to be paid. All of a sudden, lower gears are needed. And more effort also. Back on the bike track, ride along beside the beach again and a little further to the bottom of the hill I live at the top of. Nope, I did not ride very far up, and it is way too steep for a restart. But after walking to the top I was smiling, the ride had been good. Oh aye, twenty one miles and a gallon of sweat.

There and back again, credit to JRRT


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Nov 2019)

My ride yesterday met my expectations with the weather feeling a tad milder not quite the arctic feel of earlier in the week. As I`d been out on the Rattlesden route earlier in the week it was my Cotton route again. This time via Old Newton which means there is quite a climb there (for Suffolk anyway) but strangely enough it did`nt seem too bad perhaps because the drive train is running smoother now. I had nice tail wind up to Bacton and Cotton, roads damp but not too bad. This was all about to change as after I passed Cotton church I encountered the first lot of mud from where I think some building work is going on. Then is was OK again and I thought goody ! That did`nt last long either as now there was the second lot where more sugar beet had been lifted and then further down the road was the third lot and a warning sign " WARNING, MUD ON ROAD", no kidding Sherlock ! This was a sea of mud and felt the rear tyre slide a couple of times. I saw a car coming around a bend too hard and I did wave my arm to tell her to slow down which she did as I looked over my shoulder. People still want to drive as if the roads are dry and don`t take into consideration the road conditions, well in my opinion anyway.
I added a bit more to the route just by doing a right turn near Gipping on an out and back for a mile. All in all the ride was 23.2 miles with an average of 17.5mph, 852 feet of climbing, who said Suffolk was flat ? The downside of the ride was the muddy bike and my leggings. The water bottle was filthy, this may have been from spray from a sugar beet lorry. I tend to think that I only take water with me for ballast these dayGood ride that took me over 3200 miles so far this year.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Nov 2019)

A poorly timed ride in a heavy shower!
The cows are in prison now...


----------



## footloose crow (23 Nov 2019)

*23 November. Back lanes on a damp Saturday afternoon*

Yesterday evening I read about WAWA - the Wild Atlantic Way Audax - that is longer than the London-Edinburgh-London and follows the wave bashed, wind lashed west coast of Ireland for over 2000km. The descriptions written by riders are of a hallucinogenic journey, a ride of exhaustion and tears, broken bikes and broken bodies. Last night I dreamt I was cycling along the Atlantic coast, the bike rolled effortlessly as I pedalled on with determination. This morning I am exhausted by my dream, my legs hurt and the rain on the windows convinces me not to even try to go out.

But now it's 2pm. Watery sunlight, blue in the sky. Pirate FM is full of warnings about flooded lanes. Go or stay. I haven't been out for two weeks. Go or stay.....best not to think too much, just pull on some gear and get the bike out. Madame Crow asks where am I going, glancing up from her work, hunched over her laptop. I don't know. Overshoes on. Lights on, flashing a message to drivers - please don't run me down. 

It is slushy on the lane from home. Mud from the fields has washed onto the road and stuck there between the deep brown puddles. Better in Truro though and downhill too until the NCN route past Idless Woods, deep in the gloom of overhanging oaks, a sunken lane, a sinking spirit as the road rears up. My breathing is desperate, lungs scraping at the air, searching for oxygen. I want to stop and rest but won't, stubborn, chest heaving, eyes on the road and not searching for the horizon line at the top of the hill. More back lanes, sinking down into the mud, small streams rolling down hill with me.







The St Freda climb, 8% average, is almost too much. I am wobbling, conscious of the traffic behind, throat raw, nose streaming. Then a fast down hill and into Zelah. Only I didn't mean to go to Zelah. I have missed the turn again. But I know there is a way out of Zelah across a short section of field that connects to a back lane and the road I meant to be on. I cycle along but I cannot remember the gateway I am looking for. I am on the A30 now. Not somewhere I want to be, too busy, too dangerous, my little blinking red light will not make these lorries slow down.






Up the hill and back the way I came until I see the lane I missed. It's uphill. How did I ever think I might do an Audax one day? Ten miles down and I am counting the hills left between me and home. On, on, spinning the pedals, past the mossed, green stained church at St Allen, isolated on a road to nowhere, empty. Once this area must have been full of people but today I can only hear the distant crackle of gunfire as hunters slaughter pheasants.

Reaching the open plateau above Trispen, the sun is out between fast retreating clouds, sending long shadows across the fields. I can see the St Austell 'Alps' way to the east, the china clay stained hills resemble snow, now glowing pink as the setting sun lights them up. My spirits are rising, the hills have eased.











From here it is mainly downhill to Tresillian and then the only flat road of the afternoon as I race the traffic through the village, the gathering gloom chasing me from behind. One final hill, not fast but not slow and home along the flooded lanes. 

Not yet ready for an Audax but it is good to be on the bike again. A hot shower revives. Madame has made flapjacks. I wonder if the spring will let me go further.....I can dream.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2019)

Lovely write up again @footloose crow ,lots of holiday memory's St Allen is on a regular route . The A30 is a scary place . I had to cross that early one morning on a staggered crossroads took about 5 mins for a gap in the traffic I dared risk they don't hang about


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Nov 2019)

Normal weather resumes in Shropshire and it’s raining again although warmer than it has been. I was quite late going out today and it was starting to get dark although it hasn’t really been very light all day, so just a quick ride around Whixall. Set off into the gloom to Northwood and into Whixall and straight through to Alkington where I turn left back over the canal and back towards Whixall on a lane parallel to the one I had just left, over the canal again to the crossroads to cross the first lane to Hollinswood, passing a couple of walkers for the second time. Kept on that lane to LowerHouses then Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edsaston, Ryebank, Creamore, Horton then back home by which time it was dark. All the puddles and floods which had gone earlier in the week are making a comeback although not too bad yet. 16.8 miles in the dark and rain @14.8mph, was actually more enjoyable than it sounds.No other cyclists though.


----------



## footloose crow (23 Nov 2019)

13 rider said:


> Lovely write up again @footloose crow ,lots of holiday memory's St Allen is on a regular route . The A30 is a scary place . I had to cross that early one morning on a staggered crossroads took about 5 mins for a gap in the traffic I dared risk they don't hang about


Thank you 13 rider. I am still quite new to cycling and traffic makes me nervous - not helped by Road.cc's "near Miss videos'.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Nov 2019)

footloose crow said:


> Thank you 13 rider. I am still quite new to cycling and traffic makes me nervous - not helped by Road.cc's "near Miss videos'.


I hate that feature on r.cc , so much so I never look at that site anymore. It’s like the Daily Mail of websites for cycling.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Nov 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP wanted to go for a quick bike ride this morning, I wasn’t going to bother ‘cos the roads are bit damp, but I M’d TFU’d got in the gear and went.
A 13.36 mile loop into the ugly Great Western Park estate, stopped at Costa for coffee and a bacon bap, ( which I paid for using my new watch of omena, ) then into Didcot and around the villages to home.
Although it was damp out it’s very mild this morning, I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Nov 2019)

Not a ride but we can ignore that for now 


















View: https://youtu.be/heqAhCRln2s


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2019)

I had arranged a little ride out to Nice Pie cafe for today leaving Quorn at 10.00. Out the door at 08.00 for some early miles . Headed out on my favourite loop out to St Bernards Abbey . In Mountsorrel I had a near thing with a car that decided he didn't won't to give way on an island ,thankfully I saw him coming at speed and was covering my brakes . Driver saw me at the last minute and braked but too close for comfort driver signalled an apology which to be honest I was in no mood to accept . To the meeting point slightly early so an extra loop as @Supersuperleeds caught me up . Back to the meet point and @tallliman rolled up so all present so we were quite surprised as another cyclist rolls up and starts to introduce himself ! He was met with blank faces confusion soon sorted out he arranged to meet some other cyclists at the same place and time as our meeting and they weren't there but we were . Off we go Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold and into Nice Pie . I nice relaxed stop chatting away catching up as it's been a while since we've rode together . On our way again got to Paudy lane which was closed for resurfacing but we took a chance and got through nice descent down Berrycott lane to Seagrave into Sileby . Were @Supersuperleeds turned for home me and @tallliman rode to Mountsorrel were we parted company . Home via Rothley and Cropston a nice metric century for me 63.4 miles ,half metric century for @tallliman and 75 miles for @Supersuperleeds . Really nice ride catching up and enjoying everyone's company


----------



## Donger (24 Nov 2019)

A damp day of low clouds and a flat grey sky, followed eventually by a light drizzle in Gloucestershire today. Our Scottish friends might describe it as "dreich". That, and possibly the fact that we were due to climb Frocester hill today, led to a small turnout for the club ride ..... just two intermediates and two of us on the social ride. After a nice ride around the Severnside villages, Tina and I eventually rode through Frocester village and on up the beast that is Frocester Hill. About a mile of 7-10% gradient, with lovely tight S bends and usually with great views down towards the Severn Vale to the side that makes this my favourite local hill. The start of the hill is a little deceptive, and can catch out any unwary soul who sets off too fast, and I invariably feel the urge to quit or at least put a foot down at the first right hander. We both made it to the top in one this time and, in so doing, "beat" the hill to my way of thinking. Somehow I always do. In the foggy conditions, there were no views to be had today though .... except the sight of one of our intermediates up ahead of us starting off again after taking a crafty rest at the said right hander.

Had a decent café stop at the gliding club, where someone matter-of-factly informed us that he'd nearly hit a cyclist on his way up there, despite him wearing yellow high-viz and told us we were very brave. "You just can't be seen until we're right on top of you" he continued. On that cheery thought, we set off down the fast descent down Selsley Common before hanging a left to descend via Middleyard and Kings Stanley. Neither of us died, which seemed like a bit of a result after that pep talk. Another nice ride. 39.7 more miles towards the year's target.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Nov 2019)

First ride for 2 weeks, out with friends David and Suzanne for a steady coffee ride to York via Wheldrake & Elvington. About 9 degrees so not too cold but still moist!
42.4 mph with an average of 15 mph, great to be back in the saddle.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Nov 2019)

One of those weeks. I REALLY needed to get out despite the weather. 30km into my 200km+ ride I realised I had left my wallet. As I had just descended all the way from the Mendip Hills down onto the Somerset Levels, there was no way in Hades I was going back. So the plan was to ride fasted. An interesting experience. I cannot confirm or deny whether I captured and ate a couple of handbag-dogs in the seafront. I also used my sofa-tank-tourer ‘Lady Eleanor Glanville’. Surprisingly very little difference in overall achievement whatever that may be on an all day ride. I am currently part of a beta group, testing out a marvellous little navigational tool called a Beeline. Watch this space; it’s a clever little thing.

Anyway here are some pics:

The Bishop’s Palace, Wells





Brean Down





The Beeline





The old pier at Weston-Super-Mare 





Living the dream under the M5





Le carte


----------



## geocycle (24 Nov 2019)

Misty day here as well. No point in going up high as no views to be had, so did a loop around Kirby Lonsdale. Picture shows an interesting gated road north of Farleton Fell. Lots of single track roads and had to clean the bike when I got home. Coffee at Kitridding farm shop which was very pleasant, except the saddle bag came away with twice its weight.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (24 Nov 2019)

It may have been dry but the roads were far from it. Sounds pretty general across the country today. Went out to Rattleden and then on to Brettenham. What is it with Sunday mornings now ? It used to be fairly quiet traffic wise but there were plenty of cars flying about but not too bad once out of Stowmarket. On a back road heading towards Brettenham I came across two horses with children on being led by I guess their mothers. One horse actually was a pony with real tot sitting in the saddle being held. I never like getting too close to horses especially when coming from behind. I slowed down and well before I reached them, the pony reared and turned, I immediatly stopped for the pony to settle. It did, but not before the youngster had a jolt and was almost hanging off the horse. At least they were all unharmed and I carried on my way once I`d remounted a safe distance from them.
I carried on to Brettenham and then turned by the church towards Hitcham and then left again back towards Buxhall. On this stretch I saw a cyclist coming towards me walking with the front lifted. I stopped and asked if all was OK. It was a broken spoke and had too much brake rub even after raising the lever on the brake. His wife was on her way to meet him and should`nt be long. The rest of the ride was pretty un-eventful other than one close pass and I did raise my fist. I counted about a dozen cyclists out today and some were totally in black and credit due to the ones with lights on and some kind of colour on too. Another good ride of 23 miles and 17.6 mph average,1030 feet of climbing and just one more thing, bike wash time again. It is never ending !


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Nov 2019)

geocycle said:


> View attachment 494071
> 
> 
> Misty day here as well. No point in going up high as no views to be had, so did a loop around Kirby Lonsdale. Picture shows an interesting gated road north of Farleton Fell. Lots of single track roads and had to clean the bike when I got home. Coffee at Kitridding farm shop which was very pleasant, except the saddle bag came away with twice its weight.



And what a smashing bike to do it on.


----------



## geocycle (24 Nov 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> And what a smashing bike to do it on.



Thanks, had it just over a year and after a few tweaks really like it. I was partly inspired by the pics of your elan elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Stonechat (24 Nov 2019)

Club ride and a misty start
Destination was Hare Hatch.
Before we got started, ther was constant stream of groups of people dressed in Santa outfits. Apparently there was Santa fun tun go in on somewhere inStaines.
Went through Windsor Great Park, Winkfiel and Warfield to a White Waltham, then up to Shottesbrooke and Knowl Hill

On arrival at Sheeplands Garden centre something was different and inside we found that Wokingham Cycling club were having a big meet up.As well as a few other groups, must’ve been over 60 bikes. Staff seemedto cope well despite the numbers.

we took slightly more southerlyroute back, through Billingbear and skirting Wokingham

43.5 miles at 14.8 mph with about 1500 feet climbed
On Strava here


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2019)

Having had the day indoors yesterday doing domestics & multiple bike maintenance, I needed to get out for a bit this afternoon. As an incentive, I reserved some inner tubes at Halfords and then decided to check the exact location of the Smokehouse in Ipswich (in advance of a gig I've got a ticket for) and pick up some food for work next week.

As a change from the normal road or flat bar bikes,I used my Voodoo 29er for a more relaxed ride, but stuck (mostly) to the normal roads, except for using a shortcut path alongside the river Gipping in Ipswich to avoid a couple of nasty junctions and another off road bit alonside the A14 near home. One advantage of being in no hurry was being able to take a diversion alonside the waterfront in Ipswich to have a lok at the yachts and some of the larger craft moored up...



(https://arkmuseum.eu/)


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Nov 2019)

Quiet day planned for today so I had time for a longer ride and it had stopped raining which was a bonus.I started off the usual way into Whixall through Northwood and turned left at the crossroads at Hollinshead over the canal to Fenns Bank and Fenns Wood turning to Blackloe and back over a very steep canal bridge to Alkington. Turned left again before turning to Tilstock where I turn onto the Wem Road for a very short distance before turning back onto the lanes towards Hollinswood and back to the crossroads taking the left turn and retracing my route before turning down Goblins Lane towards Stanley Green and following yesterday’s route as far as Edstaston. For a change I turned left past the bus garage and onto the Wem road again then turned into Creamore, Highfields, Foxholes,where I passed a group of children out on their ponies including a very small girl being held onto an equally small pony, back to Northwood then head towards the Moatshed before turning back home . 25.49 miles @14.8mph, lanes are covered in either mud, leaves, water and hedge cuttings, some in all of it so bit slower than usual . Lots of cyclists and horse riders out this morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2019)

Just a short ride yesterday to blow away the cobwebs. I had a slow start to the day so didn't get out until after lunch.

I headed over Lyth Hill to start with where the flood at the top is the worst I've seen it so far and I was in danger of dunking another pair of shoes, but just avoided that by a kind of half pedalling. My planned route was to Ryton and Longnor so I went with the intention of taking an alternative if I found it too badly flooded but when getting to the worst bit where @gavgav got soaked last weekend there was a farmer working to try and sort out the drainage so I just had the remaining mud to deal with.

The rest of the trip was fairly uneventful and I had a light tailwind to help me home. I risked the main road route back which wasn't too bad this time, then added an extra loop round the village to finish.

18.4 miles at 13.7 mph average on mucky roads in yet more grey and gloomy weather. Nice to be out regardless though.


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Nov 2019)

Its raining again and as I was already wet from walking the dogs, not helped by having to fish the puppy out of the canal again! I decided to get changed and go straight out for a ride. I decided on a regular route to Whixall, Fenns Wood over the swing bridge to cross back over the canal and into Alkington, left up to Hollinswood, Lower Houses and turned to Coton Wood hoping the floods have gone. Was disappointed to find it hadn’t but went anyway, ran out of speed 3/4 of the way through and had to pedal so got wet feet☹️Carried on to the Wem road turning right past the Dog and Bull to find roadworks and traffic lights. Let the cars behind me go first and turn back to Coton, Braynes Hall, Abbeygreen, splashing through more water to Waterloo and Edstaston then taking a slight detour through Paddolgreen more water to Foxholes, Highfields, Horton and for a change carried on to the Ellesmere Road hoping the big flood on the corner had gone which it had turned towards Loppington then back to Wolverley and home through more traffic lights which are set up just where the worst parking school run parents like to park😂20.8 miles @ 14.5 mph and the sun is trying to come out now.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Nov 2019)

We actually got a glimpse of the sky when we were walking the dog this morning. It was too good an opportunity to miss so as soon as we got home I threw on some cycling kit and took myself off.

Up the old A1 through Birtley is not a pretty start but it got me to a convenient access point for the Bowes railway path. The section of the path through Springwell is the steepest railway I've ever been on. Can only think that when it was operational there was a winding engine at the top of the incline.





Headgear Wheel at Springwell Colliery.

Springwell pit closed in 1932 so this probably isn't from the headgear there. It's more likely to have been brought from another pit as an artefact for the Bowes Colliery Museum which, confusingly, is on the site of Springwell pit.

The path levels out beyond the museum site but by heck it gets rough.





Erosion on the Bowes Railway Path

I did manage to ride all of it but was wishing I'd ridden the cross bike instead of my road bike with 25mm slicks.

The Bowes railway path segues smoothly into the Monkton Cycleway leaving only about a mile of road riding to reach the Tyne Tunnel.





Tyne Tunnel

Looks pretty good now it's finished, doesn't it?

Once on the north bank of the river I took the Hadrian Cycleway to the quayside. Normal weather service had now resumed - it was drizzling merrily from a flat grey sky so no more pics I'm afraid.

Stopped at the Cycle Hub cafe for a bite and bumped into an old pal. He's an ex racer and has done the likes of the Milk Race and the Peace Race so he was a decent rider in his day and still going strong (well, still going anyway) in his mid seventies. We had a bit of a catch up while I waited an age for my dinner which arrived just as he left. A tiny ramekin of nucleated baked beans with two small slices of cold, barely toasted bread served on a cold tin plate was gone in a flash, leaving me still hungry. Honestly don't know why that place is so popular.

Along the quayside now and across the winking eye bridge to get back onto the south bank then a labyrinthine weave through Teams to get into the Team Valley.* Bit of a hairy ride through there but I needed to call in to a spec shop to sort out some new glasses.

Once clear of the valley I took myself out into the lanes to loop around over Waldridge Fell and my usual approach to home.





34 miles with 1,600ft of ascent
*map shows a straight line from crossing the Tyne to the top of Team Valley. No idea what happened there because it's a very twisty route through housing estates and complicated junctions.


----------



## BoldonLad (25 Nov 2019)

jongooligan said:


> We actually got a glimpse of the sky when we were walking the dog this morning. It was too good an opportunity to miss so as soon as we got home I threw on some cycling kit and took myself off.
> 
> Up the old A1 through Birtley is not a pretty start but it got me to a convenient access point for the Bowes railway path. The section of the path through Springwell is the steepest railway I've ever been on. Can only think that when it was operational there was a winding engine at the top of the incline.
> 
> ...



I vaguely remember that railway (from Springwell to Tyneside) actually operating! (well, I am an oldie  )

I could be wrong, but, I always thought is worked on gravity, ie, full coal wagons rolled down the hill, to the coal staithies on the Tyne, and were connected via a rope in a sort of loop, which pulled the "empties" back up the hill.

I suppose there must have been some mechanism to haul wagons back up the hill, if all else failed?

We sometimes cycle part of that route, between Jarrow and Wardley, before heading to Washington.

Have not ventured through the Tyne Pedestrian/Cycle Tunnel, since it re-opened, was not sure lifts are working?, I am too old (72) to carry two bicycles up all those stairs!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2019)

I wasn't sure if I'd get out today as it started off wet but the rain stopped after lunch so I grabbed my chance. Another shortish one: Lyth Hill, Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, Castlefields via the canal path then the riverside and back through Abbey Foregate and Sutton.

Milder and a little breezier out today which helped break up the cloud and let some sunshine through. The lanes are all wet and muddy so the bike is in a right state (with the run along the canal path making it even worse).

I was quite surprised at the number of other cyclists out - all making the most of the break in the weather too. I took a detour through Attingham Park where there seemed to be a good number of visitors. At Upton Magna the sun was lighting up the trees in a wonderful golden glow - I tried to get a photo but my phone crashed and hasn't saved the picture.

I had intended to go into the Quarry but at Castlefields I could see more rain laden cloud rolling in so decided to cross the Castle Walk footbridge and head back a shorter way. In the end that rain just skirted past the town so I could have got the extra in after all.

21 miles at 13 mph average. That'll do for today.

The photos I dd manage to take:






Up on Lyth Hill, this is the flood I've mentioned a couple of times recently. It's not as bad as yesterday but I was still just dipping a pedal into the water on each revolution.





Still on Lyth Hill: It hasn't quite come out as hoped - the hills in the distance looked quite moody with hazy cloud draped around them.





Near Berrington: just to prove that there was sunshine. The Wrekin is hiding today.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> I could be wrong, but, I always thought is worked on gravity, ie, full coal wagons rolled down the hill, to the coal staithies on the Tyne, and were connected via a rope in a sort of loop, which pulled the "empties" back up the hill.



Yeah that makes sense.



BoldonLad said:


> Have not ventured through the Tyne Pedestrian/Cycle Tunnel, since it re-opened, was not sure lifts are working?, I am too old (72) to carry two bicycles up all those stairs!



Lifts working at both ends but not the escalators. There's room in the lifts for two bikes. Had it all to myself today but I've heard it gets busy at the weekends so you may have to queue for the lifts then.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Nov 2019)

At last. A weather window. Time to head out around the familiar White Rabbit loop. I had to ride through a flood up to my hubs in Lockeridge Lane and a deeper longer one greeted me at Birt's Street. Wet feet now. Heading for the River at The Mythe everything was under water but the causeway. So no trouble crossing the bridge. On around Twyning to Strensham the White Rabbit was as unconcerned as usual. I had to go around by Tunnel Hill to avoid the flooded lane at Upton but at least I could get around Clive's Farm today. Then it was lights on for the last few miles. Nice wee brisk one. 36 smiles


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Nov 2019)

A short utility ride today on the Whyte hybrid to the post office, a smidge under 4 miles on a mild, wet, grey day. Got soaked.


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2019)

The best laid plans. On the way to Sambaqui yesterday we noticed that a few roads had been nicely resurfaced. Muggins thought to ride out that way today. The bike thought otherwise.

So. Take the track pump downstairs to check tyre pressures. No need of the pump, there was sweet fanny adams in the front tyre. Find and patch the hole, which looked to be made by the rim tape so I replaced that. Decided to use the new, unused, spare tube, which was still in its box labelled ‘Presta’. Only it was Schrader. I have been carrying a useless ( to me ) spare tube around since April last year. Hhhmmmphhhh!! OK, take the bike outside, wait for the Garthing to find its satellites and pedal away. And the chain came off.

Well, there can be little left to go wrong. Lets just ride off to check this, but maybe not too far. Down the hill and around the bend and ride along the bike track that parallels Beira Mar. Stopped a couple of times to look at tyres and chain and owt else that occurred to my neurotic mind.



The video is a bit dull, maybe. A big busy road to the left and businesses to the right. And some roadworks. Just out of shot on the right are a couple of short streets of houses, and further on, after the Honda dealership there are the marshes fed by the Rio Itacorubi as it reaches the sea. But the riding is easy and the weather is fine, so no complaints from me. Carry straight on, no difficult route today. After the beach and the fire brigade the bridges are reached, and I did fancy crossing to the mainland. So I did that, to find work being done at the other end. No, after the earlier stuff, lets just turn around.

Back to the island and turned right, to the end of the bike path, drink and munch. And start the return journey. Riding through town does not appeal, though I have done this a couple of times, so stick to the beach road. A bit of breeze in my face, sort of expected, though it was a lot easier than on Friday last. A few more riders, this cycleway is popular. Oh, a couple of fat tyred two wheel devices. Quiet, so likely electric, tyres possibly 20” or smaller but about eight inches wide. Odd. Still, back to the bottom of home hill and pedal a few yards further up. I do wonder what the gradient is, but happy to be without that information. And even happier to be home after a ride that was much better than the beginning led me to expect.

Twelve miles in red squiggle


----------



## Shearwater Missile (26 Nov 2019)

A variation on a theme. As the forecast was for more rain (yesterdays did`nt really materialise) I thought I`d take the chance at 9.15 whilst it was still dry. For a change, as I have got fed up with the muddy routes, I thought that I`d stick to the better roads and just do an out and back to Wickham Skeith. This took me directly to Bacton on the B1113 passing through Old Newton first and then on to Finningham where I turned right by the pub to Wickham Skeith. I continued through Wickham Skeith until I clocked up 10.8 miles where I turned around to follow my route back. One side note. The speed sign at Wickham Skeith had me at 18mph, correct, but why in red as it should have been in green being a 30mph limit ? 
Having a tailwind out made me feel almost superhuman but I paid for that on the way back into a 15mph wind from the south. Not an outstanding or memorable ride, it rained a little but not unduly so and guess what ? No mud on the roads, result I would say ! Total distance 21.6 at 17.1 mph average and 889 feet of climbing. It was just nice to be out.Happy days.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Nov 2019)

After another wet start to the day it looked like the weather was going to clear up so took my chance to get out, heading over Lyth Hill towards Condover, Ryton and Longnor.

I had thought about doing something a bit longer today but at Ryton I was looking straight at more shower cloud rolling in and before getting to Longnor the rain was coming down. I decided to just do my Acton Burnell loop and headed in that direction. The shower blew through before I got there but it looked like there was more following behind so I wasn't tempted to change my mind again about the route.

I had a good following wind through Pitchford and at Cantlop and there was even some sunshine but a check over my shoulder showed the cloud still chasing me.

At Condover it was school kicking out time so there was a lot of traffic on the road. With the tailwind I thought the main road route would be best but the breeze didn't seem to help as much as I'd hoped. Approaching the A49 there was quite a queue for the junction which I decided to filter past. The rain had caught up by now so I just wanted to get back as quick as possible and fortunately I just caught a good gap to get out onto the main road.

18 miles at 13.5 mph average. Not the ride I'd hoped for but it feels good having got out regardless.





At Ryton. It's not looking very promising up ahead.





Acton Burnell.





Near Condover. The sun breaks through a curtain of rain.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Nov 2019)

I had a " to do list "
Started by making a short family visit to Clydebank.
Then back into Glasgow , east end to drop off something to my daughter, then on to the Fort shopping centre at Easterhouse.
It was pretty wet by the time I got there.
Quick bit of Christmas shopping there then headed to the shop at Celtic park for some more.
Glasgow Green , then back to Maryhill .
Tesco shopping , which I put into the boot of my wife's car as she works nearby, then finally headed home. Soaked.

Just got my bike away when I found her car keys in my jacket pocket.
Bike back out and another 5 mile round trip in the rain to return her keys.

40 miles in total.
Enjoyed it despite the weather.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Nov 2019)

I headed out into some sunshine and aimed straight for the lanes. No flash flooding this time. On down to Redmarley is a well worn route but I hadn't been this way for a while. On to Brand Green and Highleadon was also renewing my acquaintance. Up on Woolridge the flooding in the valley was clearly extensive. I opted to check out the floods at Ashleworth and had a lovely chat with a nice lady. Up on the flood dodge route of Wickridge Street I decided to mess about in the lanes at Hasfield and check out more of the flooding. It's not often I have a play in these lanes. Heading for Tirley Knowle a rainbow lay ahead. Try as I might I couldn't catch it. More flood inspection took place at Chaceley before it was necessary to head home as the sun was getting low. One last look at the flooding at New Street revealed that up stream, at least, the waters are dropping. With my lights on I rode that last few miles home. Lovely mild and bright day with some sun and blue bits of sky. 56 smiles


----------



## Old jon (27 Nov 2019)

It does rain here, and early in the morning it demonstrated that, but by the time I was ready to move the weather was fine. So I set off down the hill as usual but instead of turning right to aim for Beira Mar I carried straight on, to investigate the recently resurfaced roads we saw last weekend. And they start, this morning, in Joao Paulo.



This is the next village or suburb north, it seems to have rather elastic boundaries depending what the cab driver feels like I guess. Anyway, the road through here was crap when we last saw it in May, a badly treated layer of almost setts or flat cobbles that were uncomfortable in a car being driven over them. On a bike, torture. Now, great with some care. This road leads to a bridge over the main road here, the SC 401. Santa Catarina, pronounced staccato, is the state that incudes Florianopolis.

After crossing this very busy highway there is a large shopping area to the left and the road leads straight on through what my infinitely better half calls a favela. It is somewhat scruffy and that is the only resemblance to the popular opinion of these places that I noticed. This bit of road had been tidied up earlier in the year but where the houses stopped so did the smoother road. Today, the last hundred yards or so is in the process of beautifying. I rode and walked through the chaos, using the pavement when possible, otherwise trusting to luck.

Back on good tarmac, the road parallels the SC 401 for a while then crosses it using an underpass. After a bit turn right. The road goes UP, and down but only to return to uppercase again. The second rise had some runoff water carrying some mountainside muck running down the edge. No traction at all, I took the lane and gained grip while being thankful it is a quiet road. A final descent leads to the beach at Cacupe, home of my second favourite fish restaurant of all time. The favourite is in the south of the island, but there are many others . . .

A big rock and a right hand bend marks the end of this beach. Ride round the bend and the road, guess what? Rises. That one was a struggle. This is to be expected, the road stays close to the coast, there are some wonderful views on a clear day, but by ‘eck there is some climbing. My eventual aim is to ride much further, to Sant’ Antonio de Lisboa. Another village with a long list of things, mostly bars and live music, to commend it. But for now, two more climbs after the one out of Cacupe and that is far enough. The only sensible way home is the reverse of the route here.

One of these days I might just find a circular route of a distance and height gain I can cope with. On the pedal around this morning I did wonder where my fitness had gone, the hills did not look that bad,but I had to stop and rest on three of them, and the bike has a fair range of gears, 50 and 32 or so in front and eleven to twenty eight ( ish again ) in seven on the back. Then the Garthing told me almost 15 miles. And over 1200 feet of up. Ah well, mayhap some climbing practice is in view. And at the top of the final climb our lass was waving from the balcony. She did not see my grin, but knew it was there.

More map of somewhere different,


----------



## galaxy (28 Nov 2019)

With work and Farther In Law being terminally ill with Asbestosis getting out time has been limited. Forgot how bad the weather has been till i statrted riding. Roads into Leominster surounded by wet fields, still a few fields with Spuds in theat wont be harvested now. Poor farmers have it quite bad.
Still a nice 13 mile loop on the Galaxy, lets you forget about life for a hour or so.


----------



## Donger (28 Nov 2019)

I've been adding rides to this, my favourite, thread for several years now. What I also do is to ink them in on my paper local maps too, then eventually transfer them onto two laminated wall maps. Hopefully, one day these will form a very nice souvenir of my cycling. It is quite nice to be able to compare photos of my UK wall map from May 2015 and the most up-to-date one from November 2019 to see how many new roads I have inked in over the last four years. (Quite a lot of South Wales, bits of Kent and North Yorkshire, and a few more Scottish bits). Must admit it doesn' look like nearly 24,000 miles of UK cycling .... as so much of it has been done multiple times. I was also a bit disappointed how insignificant more than 1,400 miles of overseas cycling looks on a wall map of Europe (albeit a larger scale one). Must do a tour one day:



Southern UK, May 2015 ................. Southern UK, November 2019




Northern UK, May 2015 ................. Northern UK, November 2019





France, Belgium & The Netherlands by November 2019.

Looking forward to having many more rides to write up, and to filling in a lot more on these maps. Does anyone else do anything similar?
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## C R (28 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> I've been adding rides to this, my favourite, thread for several years now. What I also do is to ink them in on my paper local maps too, then eventually transfer them onto two laminated wall maps. Hopefully, one day these will form a very nice souvenir of my cycling. It is quite nice to be able to compare photos of my UK wall map from May 2015 and the most up-to-date one from November 2019 to see how many new roads I have inked in over the last four years. (Quite a lot of South Wales, bits of Kent and North Yorkshire, and a few more Scottish bits). Must admit it doesn' look like nearly 24,000 miles of UK cycling .... as so much of it has been done multiple times. I was also a bit disappointed how insignificant more than 1,400 miles of overseas cycling looks on a wall map of Europe (albeit a larger scale one). Must do a tour one day:
> View attachment 494558
> View attachment 494559
> 
> ...



Great idea, how do you mark, pins at the start/end? I can't quite work it out from the photos.


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Nov 2019)

Been messing about a little with a certain virtual cycling platform but a weather window opened - dry and not too cold, so felt that this was the best opporunity for a good bimble. Left just before noon, up my usual route through the Dams to Darnley park and onto Stewarton Road. Engine good, twiddled the granny gears on the big climb to keep my HR in check (not ashamed), fabulous descent all the way to Stewarton, then pushed on to Irvine. An hour and a half in and felt great.

Got to the harbourside where the air was perhaps the clearest I have ever seen it. From the harbour entrance I was able to see the Paps of Jura more than 50 miles away.
I got a chance to use my camera that has been gathering dust for years.







Paps of Jura disproving flat earthers (they're the pillars of Heracles-looking mountains in the far distance with what looks like open sea between them)









Steed with Arran in the background





Arran





Looking south across the bay towards Girvan

It started to get cold and daylight was burning so turned around and headed back, but rather than go back up the long drag I had powered down on the way here, the wind had turned so I chose the lowland route along Garnock Valley.

It all fell apart after Kilwinning as I realised that my legs were not able to produce any power as I climbed up from the old railway bridge that carries NCN7.





I was still 30 miles away from home and starting to get hurty but trundled along aware of the encroaching night. I also got completely lost because of the new Dalry bypass and ended up on a very busy, unpleasant road (the A737) for 3 horrid miles instead of the sedate lane I was used to. By the time I regained my bearings I headed to my old faithful, Castle Semple Loch, arriving just as the sun was about to go down.








As soon as the sun disappeared the temperature dropped sharply (Garmin reckons -2.5'C, the old railway paths started to glint in the beam of my front light) and I tried to get some warmth into my legs for the last drag home, but with no stamina left what is normally an easy ride was much more challenging and I found myself struggling to maintain double digit speed at times.

Broken by the time I got back, 4 hours after setting out from Irvine, fighting rush hour traffic with shouty legs was not fun.

All in, 58 miles, 2400 feet of elevation and a deep sense of how bad I really am at cycling


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

Love the idea of the maps @Donger 

I have noticed that East Anglia is rather devoid of black squiggles


----------



## Aravis (29 Nov 2019)

Once the calendar clicks round to December I'll be able to hit two important targets, completion of a fourth Cyclechat imperial century a month and a first Audax randonnée round the year (RRtY). The excitement is becoming quite intense. 

Many years ago, when I realised that 100 lifetime imperial centuries was going to be completed quite quickly, I revised that particular lifetime target and set myself the more searching target of 365, representing a year's worth. As of yesterday morning I had 363, so to set myself up for a truly memorable ride in the early days of December I needed to fit in another one. Yesterday was forecast to be largely windless but with a likelihood of steady rain through the afternoon. That'll do, I'll take that in preference to morning ice.

I did one of my "round the world" rides, setting off one way (southwards) and eventually returning from the opposite direction:







I picked a new route (for me) through the Cotswolds north from Cirencester. With a little sunshine at that time it looked magnificent, particularly around Barnsley (not that one!) but when I took out my camera it refused to operate so I assumed I'd left it on. After arriving home I found the battery cover wasn't quite attached properly. 

As I reached the big descent out of the hills at Snowshill it began to rain in earnest, a rather thick drizzle which made glasses problematic for the rest of the day. The lack of wind was a blessing on the rather obvious stretch of Roman road (Ryknild Street) before crossing the Avon at Bidford.

I then passed through a succession of filthy lanes before reaching bigger roads at Pershore for the final stages. The river at Eckington Bridge still looks perilously high. At the very end my route into Gloucester was closed due to a collapsed sewer - so I had it all to myself. 

Final distance 110.12 miles.


----------



## Alex H (29 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> Does anyone else do anything similar?
> Cheers, _Donger._



Reiver did this, but in magical digital format. I've no idea how it was done and it's going to be impossible to find on the forum as his username has vanished. At least it saved space on the walls  

I started doing a similar one of places I had been in the world - it's incredible how pathetic it looks


----------



## Donger (29 Nov 2019)

C R said:


> Great idea, how do you mark, pins at the start/end? I can't quite work it out from the photos.


Just inked in with a "Sharpie" indelible ink pen. One day I shall add some photos and my audax brevet cards (and perhaps a bit of club kit) to the periphery of the maps and get them framed and glazed. I am finding already that I can remember every ride outside my home range ... who I was with and where we went. Should be a nice souvenir when I hang up my cycling shoes.


----------



## Donger (29 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Love the idea of the maps @Donger
> 
> I have noticed that East Anglia is rather devoid of black squiggles


Saving it for when I can no longer get up the hills!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Nov 2019)

I rode over to the meet but no Pete. So I went round to his. He was just getting out of bed.  A cup of tea later he was ready to go. We took the Coddington run for Harbour Hill and Canon Frome. Ashperton took us to Trumpet and the cafe. Pete was now fully awake so he lead me by Falcon Lane to Ledbury and the Petty France run back. Just the second climb over the Wyche for me today to finish. Nice wee outing in lovely winter sunshine. 35 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> Does anyone else do anything similar?


I used to do that but somehow it fell into disuse. Some of the local CTC chaps here do it. They talk of "black ink" rides where a new bit of road gets added to the map. You are not alone @Donger


----------



## Mike_P (29 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> Anyone else do anything similar?
> Cheers, _Donger._


Here's my map of the last 5 years cycle rides showing a distinct need to spread my wings a bit. The map is from an old council building that was being demolished and must be around 40 years old at least given missing roads. The spiders web of cycled routes in the centre is Harrogate, and the mini spider web down to the right of that Wetherby.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

Donger said:


> Saving it for when I can no longer get up the hills!



Ah, but we do have headwinds that seem to keep track of where it is you are riding... 

Why do you think there is a large proportion of beans in my diet?


----------



## Old jon (29 Nov 2019)

Blue sky again, and the breeze had dropped enough to eat breakfast on the balcony. And the raptors flew around to have a look. They did not really, but for once I saw them, half a dozen or more, fairly close up. I was going to bring a long lens with me this visit but two and a half kilos? Need more baggage allowance.

Rode most points of the compass this morning, ending up west of where I started. The flyover across the SC 401, right harpic ( that disinfectant used to be advertised to ‘clean around the bend’ ) and find the cycle track towards Beira Mar. This was quite busy this morning, stopped counting once double figures were reached very quickly. No rush for me today, or any day for that matter, I wanted to remind myself where a bike shop was. The inner tube idiocy mentioned a few posts ago has to be put right. When I remember.

Noted the shop position and carried on. The beach ends at the Bombeiro’s buildings. Fire brigade, ambulance service and given all the boats there maybe coastguards as well. More noticeable today, they seemed to have an open day in progress, queues of civilians by both entrances. Maybe the video caught this.



The second, usable, bridge has a bike track and I used that to cross to the mainland. Probably the steepest climb of the ride, but short enough. Sort of turn left then make a ‘U’ once across the bridge, the sort of thing that has me looking in every direction at once, it is too easy to forget traffic drives on the right. Anyway, continue, under the old bridge and another bike track starts. This, again, sticks close to the beach for a mile or so then exits onto a suburban road. Which has had a bike track added since last May. Mostly good, more later.

The main road has to be used for a while, you can only travel in front of the naval college. A road leads off to the right, eventually, and goes through an area next to the beach all the way to a slip road to route 101. Not for this cyclist, this is the main north to south road of the country. A few thousand kilometres of it, all that I have seen busy. Turn around time.
Local knowledge is slowly increasing, local roads are certainly improving. Ah! The new bike track on the suburban road. It is only on one side of the road. I rode on the right, happily enough, the bike track on the other side. Car driver indicated I should be riding on the track. OK, I will do that. Next car driver, coming towards me on the other side of the road seemed to tell me to ride on the right. Ah, sphericals. Wend my way back to the bridge, cross to the island and make my way home. Twenty three miles of fun ride finished with a smile. Cannot be bad.

And the almost inevitable,


----------



## pjd57 (29 Nov 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> Been messing about a little with a certain virtual cycling platform but a weather window opened - dry and not too cold, so felt that this was the best opporunity for a good bimble. Left just before noon, up my usual route through the Dams to Darnley park and onto Stewarton Road. Engine good, twiddled the granny gears on the big climb to keep my HR in check (not ashamed), fabulous descent all the way to Stewarton, then pushed on to Irvine. An hour and a half in and felt great.
> 
> Got to the harbourside where the air was perhaps the clearest I have ever seen it. From the harbour entrance I was able to see the Paps of Jura more than 50 miles away.
> I got a chance to use my camera that has been gathering dust for years.
> ...


Sounds like a great route....for a summer run.


----------



## footloose crow (29 Nov 2019)

*29 November; To Hayle and back*

Sometimes you have to do a ride because the title is compelling. Actually, I can't think of another example right now of a punning ride title but I guess it could become a forum thread. So for fans of John Wayne and 1960s films about WW2, I offer 'To Hayle and back', with complete acknowledgement that a bike ride is not the same as war in the Pacific. I saw a dozen people out cycling today so like me, they have been watching today's weather window, a quiet day, an island of calm between days of rain with gales. 

Pulled outside by blue sky and with some nerves about the length of the ride, I weave in and out of Truro's morning traffic. I have never tried to ride 50 miles before, a sad acceptance of my lowly status as a beginner cyclist, but today will give it a go. The first hill is brutal, steeper than it looked and with cold legs and sagging confidence I am about to stop to get my breathing under control when I glance to the side and there is a lady cyclist overtaking me. An admission - I was shamed into continuing. Would I have felt the same about a male cyclist? I ponder this as my throat stings, my nose runs and the bike moves uncertainly upwards in little jerks as I plunge down on the pedals. I have only done two miles. How will I do 48 more?

On, on past the hospital where I contemplate that this is the place to have the heart attack that I feel is imminent, on past Truro College, strangely quiet...ah an INSET day. No, it is 'climate change' day. I am doing my bit! Out of Truro into the netherworld that is neither rural or urban that makes up much of central Cornwall. Stark reminders of mining, chimneys, old tracks across the heath that surrounds me, scattered whitewashed cottages, hunkered down into the damp earth, brambles and scrub invading the rough grazing. 

I start to hate the down hills. Every time the road goes down I know it must go up again. The steeper the down, the steeper the up. There is no respite. Up, down, enclosed by tall banks and then occasionally a glimpse of the Atlantic away to my right. When I moved to Cornwall I was told that the Cornish are like the hedges that crowd and narrow every road. They look soft and green, grassy banks with wildflower displays in spring, deep shadowed oak groves in summer. But beware, for beneath that soft exterior is a granite wall, one that has probably been in place since the Bronze Age, since once built they are hard to remove. A Cornishman or woman is as hard as granite, as unmoving in the face of modernity or change, they only go where they want and when they want but they are charming, kind and friendly if you and they are of the same mind. These are the thoughts that run randomly into my mind, my legs in lactic hell, staying with the granite hedges, up, down. 

Down into Portreath, the beach empty and cold, lifeguards long gone with the summer crowds, paint peeling on the sandwich huts and that was a mistake because the only way back out is incredibly steep but thankfully short. A little wobble as I try to find the right road, through Illogan, past modern bungalows sitting next to decaying mine workings, large detached properties and then a row of stone terraces crowding onto the road, pushing cars into the middle. There is a reward coming now. A final hill and then I can see the sea again, the sun is out and three things occur that have never happened to me before. I have six miles of relatively flat road, I overtake another cyclist and there is no wind. The cliffs are a 100 metres to my right, the road is empty, the views are limitless or at least limited only by the curvature of the earth. 






All good things must end but please not yet. I can't decide whether to go faster as it is flat and easy or slower so it lasts longer. A long downhill to Gwithian beach, memories of surfing there with my children long ago, now they surf all around the world, St Ives winking in the distance, lit up by winter sun. 






Hayle arrives. I have done it. I have done half of it. I follow the NCN signs that take me along a tree root disrupted narrow path and then a gravel track. Next time I will stay on the road. A cafe, tea and cake. Twenty five miles down in two hours with about 1800 feet of uphill so far.

On, on..no time to waste in these short winter days. Through Hayle, and then up and up, following a twisting road, the horizon never arriving, just another bend and more hill. Through Baripper, quiet and deserted, on to Camborne and quickly, steeply down to Redruth still following the blue trail of NCN signs that appear randomly and sometimes at junctions. There is a climb to come, long, steep, through terraced streets of Victorian stone cottages, paid for by mining and now green, mildewed and unrelentingly uphill. I need to stop, using the opportunity to swop from gloves to mitts as a reason to halt, but really to stop my breath sawing my throat, bring the heart rate down to something closer to 220 minus my age, consider the distance to A&E from here. 

Out of Redruth and now I am on a belvedere, a thin strip of level tarmac, once a stone railway for the mines connecting the lodes and veins that run richly here, the mining heart of Cornwall. To my left I can see across the rooftops of Redruth to the blue Atlantic that runs straight from here to America, colours shifting as the sun moves between clouds. To my right is the bleak moorland of Carn Brea with it's distinctive memorial, an upright finger of granite blocks that dominates the skyline across the whole of mid Cornwall. Engine houses and chimneys, scruffy bits of rough grazing with ponies nibbling the yellowed grass, cottages that appear to be unconnected by road, sunk down into the ground, gradually subsiding into the earth from which they sprang. This is a unique landscape, but an uneasy one, marked by poverty, not a place to linger under the stares of groups of young men lingering in patches, hunched into hoodies, broken cars, tracks from scramble bikes cutting through the heather and scrubby trees. 

Further from the town it feels safer, allowing a stop. A chance to eat something and drink.






On, on, spinning the pedals, legs complaining. forty miles down, ten to go. Without a GPS I rely on the map but it is old and doesn't show the NCN route. I get lost near St Day, missing the signs and then I am in United Downs, more urban than rural, scrap yards, fenced off compounds, a huge tip, dustbin lorries crowding me off the narrow lane. A fast down hill into the Bissoe Valley and I am on home territory. It is up through a quiet valley road, wet, overhung with oaks that still retain many of their leaves until Chacewater arrives and now it is easier, one more big hill and I am back into the Truro traffic.

I had a gel half an hour ago when I was flagging and suddenly there is a rush of energy. I am spinning downhill, faster and faster, competing with the traffic but safe in my bus/cycle lane and then a sweeping left hand turn and a quick right, braking too quickly, the back wheel spins and slides and I am down, scraping the tape off my handlebars, leaving gashes in the elbows of my jacket and bib tights. Yes it is greasy but I was going too fast. No real damage, I hope.

I go more slowly now, more aware of the greenness of the road, the steepness of the bends, corkscrewing down the steep cycle path and into the centre of Truro. One more hill and then home. 

Madame Crow is out when I arrive, dirty, dishevelled so I ask Strava for some company: how far, how fast, how much uphill? I need to know. I need reassurance that I can still make progress, fighting the slowness of age and injury, not wanting to take the long downhill into old age. I text my son and share my day, "fifty miles, 3800 feet of uphill". He fails to understand why I need to do this, why don't I relax? In his life it is all struggle, make a living, pay the rent, finding time to surf before it is dark is hard for him now. 

Instead, I am planning to go to Penzance next time, a longer trip perhaps 75 miles, chasing my vanishing youth, making a stand against time, consumed by a fever, a need to put down milestones of achievement that mean nothing - except to me.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

What a fabby report @footloose crow 

Hope you're not too sore after the, umm, unscheduled dismount xxx


----------



## footloose crow (29 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> What a fabby report @footloose crow
> 
> Hope you're not too sore after the, umm, unscheduled dismount xxx


Thank you. No just irritated that in the two months I have owned this bike I fallen off it four times and its beginning to look less new and shiny.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Nov 2019)

footloose crow said:


> Thank you. No just irritated that in the two months I have owned this bike I fallen off it four times and its beginning to look less new and shiny.


All bikes should display "battle scars"


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Nov 2019)

Below freezing overnight and a bit nippy this morning so thought a lot of the muddy trails would be pretty solid, how wrong I was, quite a quagmire. Lovely morning for an MTB ride over Towton Moor, through to Bramham Park, Boston Spa and back home. 20.6 miles I’m filthy and knackered but a fabulous ride.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Nov 2019)

*Copied from Metric Century Chatzone*

This was literally the only opportunity this month I had to fulfil the challenge obligations and it was 50/50 whether or not I’d drop out. Looking out of the window at an extremely cold landscape and negative temperatures I had to muster every bit of motivation I could to haul myself out of the house!
Met up with some of my Saga CC compadres a little after 8am for our little pre-planned trip down to Lichfield. It was 2 below on arrival and didn’t really get much warmer as the ride started and progressed, reaching as low as -4 in more remote areas.
I was in full winter garb, including cling film round the tootsies and latex gloves under my winter gloves, for a little added protection!
This paid off, at least for a short while, when one of the crew heard that all too familiar “ssssssssssssss”........

Yep. First flat of the ride less than eight miles in. Turns out it was the valve itself that had unscrewed. As none of us had the tool to tighten it back in, we pleaded with Rob to just put a new tube in with a view to repairing the dodgy one at home.

Nope.

He insisted on fixing it there and then and each time he pumped it up and took the pump off- “sssssssssssss”

After about half an hour of faffing about with it, he relented and I gave him on of my spare tubes. Of course, the lack of movement in such conditions made starting off again a massive chore, as my digits were now borderline numb!

Several thoughts entered my head at this stage:
Do I make my excuses and go back to the car?
What the f- am I doing here?
Should I have just laid in bed? 
Do I get to Lichfield and grab a train home?

Decisions, decisions......

I (foolishly) opted to just bat on and get to Lichfield, eventually warming up a tad, though not entirely, but enough to be able to cope with the frosty, slushy roads, freezing fog and poor visibility.

Arriving in Lichfield, two-and-a-half hours after starting and having only covered 28 miles, literally and ironically outside of a bike shop, Will got the all too familiar “sssssssss” treatment too.....

FFS!!!

We pulled in at a cafe some one hundred yards up, Will desperately trying (in vain) to fix his puncture while the rest of us thawed out. He soon came inside, defeated and despondent, too cold to attempt said repair. We talked him into taking his bike to the shop outside which he developed his puncture so that it could be fixed while we defrosted somewhat.

The cafe was nice- busy and a tad expensive but no complaints about the quality of the food which, for me, was a bacon butty with three rashers of thickly cut, “locally sourced bacon” washed down with a latte and followed by a cream tea. Ok wasn’t of Cornish standards but I was in no mood to quibble about the technical aspects of the dish!

An hour later, defrosted and ready to crack on, we fetched Wills bike from the shop- all fixed and with TWO new tubes- and pressed on with getting back to Willington.

It was no warmer despite it being midday and I just resigned myself to the fact that it was going to be another cold slog back to the warmth of my waiting car in Willington.

This half of the journey passed without incident, making our way through largely familiar villages and lanes, being mindful of the potential ice rink beneath our wheels!

As we crossed back over into Derbyshire, a bright yellow anomaly began to emerge from the sky which had a profound effect on our core temperatures. This anomaly I later found out was called “the sun,” apparently it appears in many parts of the world, sometimes for many hours a day, and on occasion it has graced these shores, though it is rare......

Enjoying the warming effects of this bright yellow sky ball, and conscious that following the pre-planned route would not deliver the miles I needed, I decided to split from the rest of the group so I could follow an alternative route to get the job done. I was also able to nab a couple of pesky veloviewer squares in the process, which were evasive for many weeks due to the roads being largely underwater. Today they weren’t, and the squares were got. However the “anomaly” had been replaced yet again by freezing fog and the old core temperature (and digits) began to plummet again........

On completion of these squares, I needed just 7 miles to complete the challenge and so I had to think quick to provide an alternative to what would have been maybe five miles back to the car. I was able to do this, and arriving back in Willington I was at 62 miles dead, so to get over the line I had to quickly circle the co-op car park to squeeze out what I needed to get it done.

Back at the car, 62.3 miles to the good and very chilly I was able to thaw out as I made the half hour journey home, pleased that I grabbed the point I needed by the skin of my teeth.

62.34 in a ride time of 3:50, but out for much longer than that!!
https://strava.app.link/DumgjFyE21
View attachment 494852


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Nov 2019)

6 out today. Margaret PR, Sara P, Steve E, Pete M, Rob A and me. We took the traditional route to Fladbury. I stopped to chat to Keith W at Defford. He was waiting to meet the CTC riders. A bit further on the CTC ride came the other way with Bill D in the role of leader. Sara had a visit from the puncture fairy above Nafford Locks where the Avon was flowing fast. The cafe did us proud before we continued in traditional fashion. After the airfield the road was closed but we were allowed through with a safety warning. The ford at Pinvin was 4 feet deep and the brook running fast and cloudy. Sara peeled off at Drakes Broughton while Pete called the Stonehall Common dodge. The ride had been run on frost free roads despite a drop in the temperature in the night. Indeed after midnight the temperature had risen. We had some lovely sunshine too. All in all a very pleasant outing. 57 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (30 Nov 2019)

Family stuff to do today.
Clydebank first and despite the frosty start I opted for the canal path. Just took it slowly and got there safely.
Headed back towards Glasgow via Partick and Maryhill , then east to Tollcross.
Back home via the city centre with a stop at Evans to buy new shoes. Their website said the ones I wanted were in stock.... they weren't.
So Shoeless Joe headed home.

First slight Strava hiccup for a while.


----------



## galaxy (1 Dec 2019)

Saturday was a nice ride into town, a bit of shopping and a ride home. Waited till after ten when it warmed upto above +2. 
Lovely to be out even though the lanes are quite messy. Out for almost 2 hours nice and chilled and a big smile planted on ya face.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2019)

Left the house this morning at 06:30 to meet @13 rider to do our December imperial century. Nice easy 11 miles to the meeting point with toasty hands and feet thanks to the warmers I bought from Lidl. 

I arrive at the meeting point first but within a couple of minutes @13 rider turns up and we set off. Straight onto and up Humble Lane, it is icy but it normally is around there, we get up the hill and descend gently towards Ratcliffe on the Wreake but the other side is ice free but we continue at an easy pace. Through Gaddesby and onto Pasture Lane which has permanent signs warning off ice!

The roads are now looking frosty but ridable, into Great Dalby and bang, @13 rider is down 

Luckily he is okay and more importantly so is the bike. We decide we are being stupid so walk back into Great Dalby and ride to the A607 and ride the main road back to Leicester, ride abandoned 

Try again next Sunday. Finished on 41 miles


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

As mentioned above I had a bit of tarmac interaction on today's ride I'm perfectly ok just a slightly scuffed jacket and the bike fine I managed skillfully to protect the bike with my body .We probally pushed are luck and was too ambitious but we live to ride another day. The good bit unintentionally I finished the 50km challenge


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> As mentioned above I had a bit of tarmac interaction on today's ride I'm perfectly ok just a slightly scuffed jacket and the bike fine I managed skillfully to protect the bike with my body .We probally pushed are luck and was too ambitious but we live to ride another day. The good bit unintentionally I finished the 50km challenge



Good job you weren't wearing your new posh jacket. Our lass was a bit surprised when I walked in the door. I told her I missed her so much I had to come back from the ride to just see her


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> As mentioned above I had a bit of tarmac interaction on today's ride I'm perfectly ok just a slightly scuffed jacket and the bike fine I managed skillfully to protect the bike with my body .We probally pushed are luck and was too ambitious but we live to ride another day. The good bit unintentionally I finished the 50km challenge


I'm glad you're okay. Not good conditions for it here either.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Dec 2019)

galaxy said:


> I'm glad you're okay. Not good conditions for it here either.


Ditto. Have an automated no cycling warning, it's the frozen water sat on the cover of the garden table just outside the back door.


----------



## Donger (1 Dec 2019)

I was the only one hard stupid enough to turn up for our club ride today. Stuck to the club route anyway, and got in 44 miles of very pleasant cycling in glorious sunshine. No ice, but my toes tell a different story. Rode out to the South via Whitminster, Frocester, Cam and Stinchcombe to the Tortworth Farm Shop Café. A couple of hills and a black coffee to keep me warm. Then back via Newport (no, not _that_ Newport), Cambridge (no, not _that_ Cambridge) and Frampton. Other than one small flood, which I managed to get through without dunking either foot, nothing untoward today. The others missed out.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

Glad you're ok @13 rider 

I also have an automated no cycling warning - in this case, if the cats don't want to go out, then neither do I...


----------



## geocycle (1 Dec 2019)

Had to abort ride today. Waited until 10:30 saw the fields were white but was surprised how much ice was still about when I set off. Was particularly bad on cycle paths but better on roads heading toward Kent estuary. Thought I’d be ok on my normal quiet lanes under trees but these were treacherous in places. Headed to Carnforth and the wonderful Brief Encounter cafe at the station, excellent soup and cake. Arrived back at bike to find a flat front tyre, fortunately being at a station, a train showed up so I jumped on it to get home. Frustrating but in one piece. Flat turned out to be a loose presta valve core, had a few issues with cores unscrewing recently.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Dec 2019)

club ride today , took it steady as the roads were dicey to say the least !
https://www.strava.com/activities/2904392661


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2019)

cyberknight said:


> club ride today , took it steady as the roads were dicey to say the least !
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2904392661



Astley Book Farm, cracking cafe stop.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Dec 2019)

First ride for a while, but I had the Half century Challenge to complete and really didn't want to push my luck by leaving it late given what December weather can be like, so I risked the cold.

Like many others, it was a bit icy under wheel and I delayed setting off until 10:30 in the hope that things would improve. They did a bit, but there were still a few too many twitch bum moments for my liking.

Just a familiar old loop, out to Ryther looping around Church Fenton airfield (sorry, Leeds East Airport as we must call it now...) and back. Roads as far as Aberford had been gritted, but once over the county line into North Yorkshire it was pot luck and most of the lanes hadn't been touched.. 
Anyway, I managed to stay upright although there was one very dicey moment coming out of Saxton near the cricket club when the whole road was covered in ice which was interesting. It was cold though, even with as many layers as I could muster it was through to my bones and had it not been for the challenge, I'd have been tempted to check train times back from Church Fenton. 

Anyway, ride done and challenge completed for another year. 

*31.31 miles* (50.38 km) in a steady *2h 43m* at just *11.5 mph* and an _average _temperature of *2.4°C* which seems a bit optimistic if you ask me 

Sorry, no pics as it was too cold to stop, but here's the map:


----------



## jongooligan (1 Dec 2019)

Re: automated ice warnings. Walking home last night found myself, without warning, flat on my back with a cut on the back of my head (shoulda been wearing a helmet) - no riding for me today - it's absolutely treacherous out there.


----------



## chriswoody (1 Dec 2019)

Since I've discovered gravel riding, some of my favourite forest tracks are to the North of me between Reballah and Hustedt, however, that has often meant a fair bit of dull road riding between. So last night I plotted a route there through the forests from much closer to home and uploaded it to the Garmin. This morning I woke to temperatures of -5 and thick fog. Nothing for it though but to kit up and get out there before I wimped out. A couple of kilometres on quiet country roads warmed me up nicely before the Garmin beeped at me and directed me off into a new section of forest that I'd not explored before. 






The forest tracks around here are arranged in a grid like pattern much like city streets in America and it's quite easy to get disorientated. However, with the GPS I just enjoyed flying along under the canopy and revelled in the complete solitude. Every so often a little chirp would indicate another change of direction and new sections of forest would open up. Before too long I hit a familiar section of track which I followed for a few kilometres before deliberately turning aside once more into the heart of the woods. 







Every so often I would pass track intersections looked over by a hunters stool, but no one was out hunting today. The ground under my wheels was constantly changing from gravel to mud, from grass, to a churned up mess from the Wild Boars. For a few more kilometres I traveled on familiar ways before once more heading of to explore new lanes and byways. Eventually the ride drew to a happy end after 29.5km. I'd travelled over 80% off road, mostly on new tracks and byways in temperatures never climbing above -4 and had a great time. This is also the third ride on my new Kona Sutra LTD as well and I'm loving it, it's a really comfy and capable ride. Despite also being steel like my old Galaxy, with it's 1x11 groupset and hydraulic brakes, it's a world away from that old bike and a real joy to use on these tracks.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Dec 2019)

Some new, dirty south Devon lanes for me today,
‘‘Twas cold and sunny. Plenty of hills to get my fat arse out of the saddle!!!




























https://www.strava.com/activities/2904344046


----------



## cyberknight (1 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Astley Book Farm, cracking cafe stop.


1st time i have been there , and considering the road conditions and one guy was on a single chainring tank like cx bike ( we had to wait for him on hills but hes super fit ) the average was decent too


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Dec 2019)

Actually my ride yesterday ... 
We rode the High Peak Trail from Hurdlow to Middleton Top and back.
We had a few minutes of sun on the return, just enough to want to actually see the route !!
God it was cold ....
Hot chocolate and coffee at Middleton Top ... was good !
Fun trip .......


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Dec 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP wanted to go to Asda this afternoon for some cheese, she tempted me out on the bike with the promise of a Black Forest hot chocolate from Costa, so it was rude not to.

I smidge under 6 miles on the hybrid. Bloody cold.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Dec 2019)

+Club Ride yesterday
Out destination was The Watts Gallery tearoom at Compton

There were 7 of us, one a gues/new rider, who impressed us by being in sahorts
Also 2 extra met up at the tearoom
Route via Chogham Pirbright Normandy and up Wanborough Hill to cross the Hog's Back

Return route was the same, until I peeled of from the group at Chbham to avoid the traffic and come homke via Chertsey Brudge
46.8 miles and a measly 14.3 mph, but there was traffic in a few places
Route Here


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Dec 2019)

A day off today so out on the Tricross just before lunch for a gentle spin to Cawood and Selby. 25.7 miles with an average of 13.8 mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Dec 2019)

I didn’t get out at the weekend as the lanes were too icy but thought that they should be better today after a few days with no rain so went on a short ride to see. Started towards Northwood, Whixall, Fenns Bank, up to Hollinswood, Lower Houses, Coton where I passed my usual turn to Edstaston as it would be flooded and frozen which I didn’t really fancy, past Browns of Wem and a tractor hedge cutting, turn to Poolhead, Paddolgreen where I rejoined my usual lane to Ryebank, Highfields,Horton, past the Moatshed and home. Some of the lanes were still pretty icy but were ok at walking pace and it was freezing cold, 2 degrees. Not many people out today, just one runner, in shorts😮 and one dog walker. 18.2 miles at a slow 14mph but I got back without any ice related problems, should have put another layer on really as I didn’t really warm up. Good not to be rained on for a change though😊


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2019)

Another utility ride today to Robert Dyas, I needed some wire wool and white spirit for the bike I'm refurbishing, A nice bright sunny day but bloomen' cold! I stopped at M & S for some soup and a coffee. A smidge over 6 miles.


----------



## Glow worm (2 Dec 2019)

A lovely sunny ride around the Holkham area, north Norfolk today.






First off, the Truimphal Arch. I'm never quite sure if I'm allowed to ride through/ under it, but in 30 or so years, no ones told me not to yet, so I'll just carry on.






Then on to the obelisk. Pretty quiet here today.






Holkham Hall.

After a coffee stop at the new(ish) cafe at the end of Lady Anne's Drive, I walked along through the pine woods to the dunes.






As a kid I used to try to see the mountains of Norway from here- ever the optimist. Visibility was great today but not quite that good. Saw a great white egret which made my day near Burnham Overy.
15 miles here today.


----------



## C R (2 Dec 2019)

Yesterday's ride, but busy day, so had no time to write it up.

Morning was cold, but as it stayed cloudy during the night, there was no frost. The outside thermometer said 2C when I got up, so full winter kit, including the thermal tights I bought for this eventuality, but had seen no use yet this year.

Out at quarter to seven, in full darkness, as sunrise won't happen until an hour later, though I could see some hints of pink towards the East. Headed for the A38, through Kempsey, and then a left for Kerswell Green at Baynhall.

Shortly after the turn I realised that my rear light had stopped working, so stopped to change it for the spare one. In the dark I struggled to find the spare in my saddle bag, and ended up emptying everything to get the light out, and then I couldn't get everything back in. Anyhow, with the light issue sorted, I set off again. Kerswell Green and then Kinnersley went by quickly, and by the time I reached Earls Croome there was already a reasonable amount of daylight.

So past Earls Croome, then a left for Baughton, where I turn onto narrower country lanes heading for Upper Strensham, going past the small church at Hill Croome.




Onward up the short drag past the services service road, and then a right to go through Upper Strensham and over the M50 towards Twyning. By now it was full daylight, and there were hints of blue in the sky.

On the way to Twyning saw this fellow urging me to stand and stare for a bit, so I did.




I believe this may the white rabbit that @twentysix by twentyfive mentions sometimes. I had a drink after the staring was done, and the water in my bottle was cold enough to give me a brain freeze .

Staring done, and brain defrosted, I continued my ride through Twyning, and out to the A38 heading for Tewkesbury. Quick descent down Mythe Rd, and then a left for Bredon, just skirting Tewkesbury along the south side of the Avon. The Avon has gone down quite a bit, but it is still quite full in places, as can be seen here.




By now there were more frequent sunny spells, but the temperature seemed to be dropping, and there was a hint of a cold breeze picking up in places, so press on to keep warm, down to the M5 underpass, and up through Bredon, and then a left for Eckington. Just after the turn there's a short quick descent followed by a short steepish ramp, as I changed to the middle chainring, the chain dropped onto the small chain ring, and I nearly went over. Luckily I didn't, as I had a lorry coming up behind me. He waited patiently to the top, and didn't overtake until I waved for them to go past. If only all drivers were like that.

I reached Eckington without further drama, and then stopped at the picnic area for a bit of a rest. The river is quite full, maybe about 30cm below the picnic area bank, where there's usually close to a metre.








I love it how in here, even in a fast flow day like today, the water surface is always flat and works like a perfect mirror.

Final stretch then, through Pershore, up the Holloway, quick down Rebecca Rd and then a more leasurely pace through Besford Bridge, Wadborough, Littleworth and home.

Though it was very cold, my new thermal tights were if anything, slightly too warm.

The map




This ride completes my first CC challenge, the half century a month, with 23 qualifying rides, and brings my imperial Eddington number to 32.

When I started posting in this thread last year I thought that a 50+km ride would be something to do maybe once a year, but yor example and encouragement has seen me turn all my weekend rides into 50km + rides, and I have even managed one imperial half.

Thank you all.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Dec 2019)

It froze in the night. So I gave it a chance to warm up before heading out around my usual White Rabbit loop. The roads were ice free although there were some frozen puddles. The lane at Upton is open at last. The tide mark from the flooding showed how deep it had been. Only a swimmer could have got through. I was surprised to find that the lane had been washed clean. Often times there is an inch or two of liquid silt left behind. Nice bright but chilly day. 35 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Dec 2019)

C R said:


> I believe this may the white rabbit


It is. I was there today


----------



## Old jon (2 Dec 2019)

Yesterday the weather was wet and windy but today was much more like it. So off for a pedal around I went. Down the first hill, cross the flyover and turn right.

This is the way to Beira Mar, easy riding on what is a very good, rather boring, cycle track. This is not complaining, most of us have the same beginning to most of the rides we do. Few of us have the weather I am enjoying, or the scenery. So, on the right is the sea. The Atlantic Ocean, just a little bit of it. On the left is the town, with a big busy road between town and bike track. It is not a big island, I wonder where all the traffic comes from? And goes to, also. A fair bit must travel to the mainland, just as I am intending to this morning. So, past the beach and the old bridge, to the new bridge and up onto the path that hangs underneath the roadway. At the far end turn left, sort of south.



This direction has less traffic than north from the bridge, it seems to be more of an area for leisure. Even saw some folk on the beach, which is wider than most on the island. Up and down a bit, then the road does a forty five degree right turn and climbs. And climbs. Of course it descends next and I found myself following a bus. Which wandered through a residential area and did a ‘U’ turn. I went straight on and into the next bit of town, then onto yet another beachside bike track. This area is not heavily developed, more empty land than buildings. There are dunes on the beach, rather high but without anything visible growing on them. Wonder how long they will be there.

The end of the track, there is a sailing club moorings and one of those outdoor collections of exercise equipment that are seen ( and used ) almost everywhere. Munch, drink and set off on the return journey. This gives me the opportunity to see the stuff I missed on the way out here, and to pedal into the headwind that seems to know exactly which way I am heading. Hills give legs cause to complain but there are not many. Back over the bridge, and the back wheel was making odd noises. But they stopped. And I stopped a few yards further up home hill, after twenty two miles. Another good ride.

A slightly different route


----------



## kingrollo (3 Dec 2019)

Did what I promised never to do - commuted when the temp was around freezing point. I cycle through a park, so was going easy for fear of ice - no problems with the ice - but my hands got incredibly cold - I couldn't even get my lights off when I arrived - decided not to jump in shower until I had warmed up - sitting at my desk I then came over very nausea's - soon passed - 
Need to MTFU - or get some better gloves!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Dec 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Did what I promised never to do - commuted when the temp was around freezing point. I cycle through a park, so was going easy for fear of ice - no problems with the ice - but my hands got incredibly cold - I couldn't even get my lights off when I arrived - decided not to jump in shower until I had warmed up - sitting at my desk I then came over very nausea's - soon passed -
> Need to MTFU - or get some better gloves!


I had an email earlier today with some gloves on sale for £5 that may do the job.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I had an email earlier today with some gloves on sale for £5 that may do the job.


See my post about P&P though before looking to order!


----------



## gavgav (3 Dec 2019)

My first ride, for a couple of weeks, due to weather and other plans. Cool, but not as bitter as recent days, as I headed out after work, through Reabrook, up to Heathgates, down through Castlefields and along the River Towpath, which is finally open again for the first time in what seems like a couple of months!

Through the Quarry, which I love at this time of year, when it’s quiet and just the odd runner and dog walker to contend with. The River was like a Millpond, glistening under the moonlight, with no wind blowing. A far cry from the raging brown flooded torrent it’s been for a while.

Continued up through Porthill, along to Shelton and Radbrook, where Sandiway provided the house for the winner of the best external Christmas Lights display of the ride. Virtually the whole house, garden, trees and bushes shaped as reindeer’s, etc, all decked out in neutral coloured lights.

Last section of the ride was along Mousecroft Lane, through Nobold, Meole Brace and home with 13.1 miles on the clock.

1 notable milestone, clocked over the 9000 mile mark, since I took up cycling in 2013


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (4 Dec 2019)

Hello!!
I am back! As per usual I didn't stop riding but I took a break from internet (other then strava ofcourse) and this is more or less what I have been doing lately....

I don't know if it is the new BOOM of just something that people is getting themselves into it now as an option to ride off road without taking a MTB.
Any how is becoming extremely popular in countries like Holland and Belgium where most of the people I deal with come from. A few weeks ago we had a couple from Netherlands that are reporters/photographers doing a report about the area and used our expertise to get to know the feeling of the area and what to expect.
Here are some pics of that trip that belong to me:
A ride to the beach avoiding all or most of the traffic while taking gravel and broken asphalt roads




Forest crossings where you can get your feet wet while crossing water streams.




The mostly constant blue skies that gives name to this area "Costa del Sol"




And as most of you know the mountains that gives you plenty of climbing to do.





Those were some of my pictures of this 4 days we spent with this people, as you know I am just an amateur "picture taker" and my camera is just a basic one.
Now here is what a pro has to say about our area and pictures that are taken with a pro camera.
Gravel in Malaga report.
Pro pictures, enjoy!
P.S: take into consideration that the original text is in Dutch so when you let the translation it loses emotion.
*ENJOY THE REPORT AND PICTURES!!*


----------



## Aravis (4 Dec 2019)

As well as the Imperial Century a Month challenge, at the start of this month I was set up for the completion of two other targets. Firstly, an Audax randonneur round the year (RRtY), and secondly, a year's worth of imperial centuries (365) in a lifetime, an objective I set for myself in 1985.

The RRtY meant a ride of 125 miles, comfortably beyond anything I'd previously done in December. As I've been getting increasingly slow in recent months this would mean at least a couple of hours in the dark. Typically in December if you don't get wind and rain you're likely to get frost and fog, so I've been watching the weather forecasts nervously. Around midday on Monday the Met Office seemed pretty certain that yesterday would be frost-free with light winds, even if the BBC still thought it would be pretty cold. Looking out of my back door before I went to bed and seeing a sparkly patio wasn't encouraging. I'm not sure what I was hoping for when my alarm woke me a 4 and I looked out, but with no frost on the cars there could be no further excuses.

My turn-to road for night riding is the A38, and northwards to Worcester gives more options. I set off at quarter to six so that it would be fairly light by the time I reached Worcester. From there I'd planned a ride which included four self-contained loops, each starting and finishing at a perfect crossroads to keep the outline neat and tidy. Just one wrong turning near the top of the map to spoil the effect. 






A morning view of the Malverns. The sun is rising directly behind me:






There was a much better view a few miles further on when I reached Strensham and turned back towards Upton. I'd only ever ridden that road in the opposite direction, with the view behind me, and I was totally unprepared. I hesitated, unsure where the best spot would be, found myself at the bottom on the hill and the moment was lost. Next time I'll be ready.

Across the river at Upton, and then along the straightforward route south west through Welland and Bromesberrow. Any thought's I might have had of returning home with a reasonably clean back were shattered by a housing development and a pig farm. This was very much how it was to be and thereafter my main priority was keeping safe. With the recent floods I've started carrying a small bottle of oil, and this came in useful again, at least making my chain feel reasonably healthy.

I'd picked out a road new to me after Much Marcle through Rushall and Kynaston, and this turned out to be the filthiest of the day. But it was worth it for the new perspective. A few yards on the Ledbury by-pass and then a little relaxation on the B-road to Dymock, followed by my favourite route to Newent through Kempley.

The third loop was along the lovely roads to Huntley and Taynton which I've often used as ride extenders though not, it seems, this year. Heading northwards again, another view of the Malverns appears on the road to Corse Lawn:






The final loop was through the Castlemorton lanes, always a delight, but not surprisingly also a sea of mud in places. A last feeding stop at Birtsmorton, the light now starting to fade but the trees just catching the last of the sun. Well past the hundred now and firmly heading for home:






Knowing I had to head back into the city in darkness with the traffic at it's heaviest wasn't a pleasant thought. As with climbing Everest, it's not really done until you've returned safely.

Quite possibly this is a tl;dr. But it was a big red-letter day and I hope you can forgive the indulgence.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Dec 2019)

Seems like an age since I last got out so I should have been ower the nut to get out today. Instead I was feeling a little trepidatious at the thought of riding following a slip on black ice last Saturday which left me with a bruised coccyx. After much prevaricating about the bush I decided on a gentle potter on the cx bike and staying within walking distance of home in case the pain became too much to bear.

What was a lovely bridleway before Chester le Street sprawled uphill is now a path through housing estates but it does eventually emerge into the countryside and dives around the back of Brass Castle Farm and the old pit heap at Waldridge. From there it's easy to get onto a network of old paths and former colliery railway tracks to reach Sacriston.

I ignored the bridleways in Sacriston Woods reasoning they would take me too far from home and dropped over Daisy Hill to find the bridleway behind the school. This is a nice, mucky downhill section that brought me to the old Waldridge Drift Mine.





Ridley X Bow at Waldridge Drift.

The continuation of the path is the track bed of the colliery line to Pelton which goes through Cong Burn Woods. I was still feeling OK in the woods; more than OK, I wasn't feeling any pain and had started to really enjoy the ride.. Decided to explore a bit in the woods to see if the old cyclo cross course could still be followed. It can't. Parts of it have disappeared completely but someone has been building a MTB black run complete with berms, jumps and some scary drop-offs. I walked most of it.

Had a short detour down the Cong Burn to cross the lower bridge and was pleased to be able to ride all the way back up through the woods to Dovecote Farm. Five minutes later I was home having done a paltry nine miles but on the plus side my coccyx didn't hurt from riding the bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2019)

Yesterday's ride:

After a couple of days that were too icy for my liking the conditions were better and I got out to ride my last qualifier of the year for the Imperial Century Challenge. It was still fairy cold (4C) when I set out at 7am but my route for the day would start on gritted roads for most of the first 14 miles so black ice wasn't a problem.

I headed through Condover to start then to Cantlop, Acton Burnell and onto the climb up Folly Bank and over to Cardington. The roads were very busy for the time of the morning but everyone who passed was well behaved. At the top of Folly Bank I'd warmed up quite well but it was colder on the other side of the hill so I paused in Cardington to put on a fourth fleece which ended up staying on for the rest of the day.

I had a bite to eat at about the 20 mile mark (just after Hughley) and the roads became a bit quieter once the school rush had passed. After Cressage I decided that with the extra distance gained from going via Acton Burnell then Harnage Grange I could afford to take the slightly shorter way through Eaton Constantine, Uppington and Walcot instead of Wroxeter and Upton Magna.

I had the wind behind me so it was easy going through Rodington Heath and Roden. There was an unexpected road closure at Little Wytheford but fortunatey I was ble to walk the bike past the blockage. After Shawbury I paused for another food stop at Moreton Corbet Castle. The legs had stiffened up on restarting and were just easing up when I had to stop again for roadworks at Besford. The tailwind became a crosswind so wasn't helping on the drag up to Palms Hill.

After Wem my legs were giving twinges on the little climb up to Lowe Hill but since the road is flatter after that through Poolhead and Northwood it didn't cause an immediate problem. At Hampton Bank I noticed that a canal boat was passing under the bridge and paused to take a photo, only to have the boat owner scream "STOP, STOP, STOP" at me followed by an expletive laden rant. I'm reasonable person - if you don't want your picture taken that's fine but I don't think I deserved all that. It soured the mood for a few miles but on the other hand I didn't think about the hills between Welshampton and Coptiviney.

At Ellesmere I detoured down by The Mere to eat my lunch and immediately became the centre of attention for the local geese. Perhaps I should have picked a gateway somewhere instead. More roadworks followed on leaving town which were a bit of an effort to get through due to being an uphill start. Thankfully the couple of drivers behind me were patient.

The NCN route to Gobowen was muddy as always but not as bad as last time I was here. One of the few cyclists I saw out today overtook me on leaving Gobowen.... twice as after passing me the first time he decided to go out of his way to get on the pavement the other side of the road then came past again. He was heading the same way as me and I was just thinking he looks slow on the climb when my legs cramped up and I had to stop. Getting going again I worked my way up the climb slowly and headed towards Oswestry where one of the short but sharp climbs defeated me and I had to stop twice before I could get going again. A drink stop by the hill fort seemed to help but as I got to a set of traffic lights in town the legs cramped badly and it was all I could do to hobble over to a nearby bench. A rest and a banana helped but I was seriously wondering whether I'd finish the ride this time. Thankfully the way out of town is mostly downhill for just over three miles which gave some respite. I managed the next climb very slowly.

Maesbrook wasn't flooded this time so I was able to head along the mostly flat few miles through Maesbrook to Melverley without too much trouble. Here I broke open the jelly babies which very quickly gave a good boost of energy and, although I was still slow up the hills, felt better again on the flat and the cramp didn't come back for the rest of the ride.

The sun set on the the way to Westbury which gave the clear sky some nice colour. Approaching the village I realised that I'd made a misjudgement of the mileage - when I took the shorter way earlier in the ride I hadn't had enough miles in hand so I was going to have to add some extra.

It was properly dark by the time I reached Lea Cross so I was glad for good lights for the last few miles through Exfords Green and Hunger Hill. I added the extra miles I needed by going through Condover again and going the long way round the village to get the distance and a little to be certain.

100.66 miles this time at 11.7 mph moving average. With stops I was out for approx 10 hours and 45 minutes. Challenge completed and I hope it's not as hard as this if I give it another go next year.





Looking festive at Condover Hall.





Sunrise viewed from Cantlop.





A pause at Cardington. The phone box has been decomissioned and is now a tourist information display.





Elevenses stop at Moreton Corbet Castle.





Locals hoping for a share of my lunch at Ellesmere.





Ellesmere town centre.





Having been denied the canal photo earlier I took this one at Hindford instead. The Jack Mytton Inn doesn't look open for trade at the moment. I understand that Daniel Craig has been a regular visitor to this pub as his father lives somewhere close by.





The Breidden silhouetted by the setting sun. Sunset proper is still a few minutes away but it has just slipped behind the hill.





Just outside Westbury.





The view from Edge looking towards the lights of Pontesbury.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 Dec 2019)

Third day out in a row. Taking advantage of the better weather (LOL) I managed to get out again, wall to wall sunshine today though. The trouble is, it is easy to get fooled about temperature, it felt cooler than yesterday although the Met office says otherwise. It may be due in part in my choice of route though. Todays route to Rattlesden and Brettenham via the threshold of the airfield runway certainly had a lot of shade because of the hedges. These same hedges are a blessing in the summer when it is hot but they are the foe during the winter particularly if you encounter the flickering effect of the sun and lower temperatures. The ride concluded at 23.4 miles at 17.1mph average. I only had one close encounter and that was with a van that was coming up to a junction on my left, I could see him for ages but he just did`nt slow down. In the end I braked and then he saw me, derrrrrh ! He did apologise by putting his hand up and hazard flashes on as he passed me. Typical white van man. Still, I enjoyed the ride and getting closer to my 3500 mile goal ( now I have set a target).


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Dec 2019)

Mrs 26 and I met Margaret PR in Upton. Time was short for us all so Mrs 26 was the first to head back. We 2 headed for The Hams hoping the floods had gone. Margaret got a puncture and decided to head back. I carried on to find the floods had left the road clear at last. With time rolling on I headed back to Redmarley for the run back through the lanes. What a superb day. Blue skies and lovely warm sunshine. Shame I had to get back so soon. 50 smiles


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Seems like an age since I last got out so I should have been ower the nut to get out today. Instead I was feeling a little trepidatious at the thought of riding following a slip on black ice last Saturday which left me with a bruised coccyx. After much prevaricating about the bush I decided on a gentle potter on the cx bike and staying within walking distance of home in case the pain became too much to bear.
> 
> What was a lovely bridleway before Chester le Street sprawled uphill is now a path through housing estates but it does eventually emerge into the countryside and dives around the back of Brass Castle Farm and the old pit heap at Waldridge. From there it's easy to get onto a network of old paths and former colliery railway tracks to reach Sacriston.
> 
> ...


I do sympathise about the sore coccyx as many years ago I slipped halfway down the stairs and slid the rest on my coccyx. I stood up walked 3 feet and fell as I passed out ! Hope you soon recover.


----------



## robgul (5 Dec 2019)

First ride for about a month owing to lack of time, weather .... and closing down the LBS I used to manage 

About 35 miles in S Warwickshire on the Orbea electric with stops at a new cafe in Kineton called Gilks Garage Cafe (previously a garage/filling station with retro car memorabilia - think Rootes with Humber, Hillman, Sunbeam, Commer .... and an excellent "hitching rail" bike rack) - a few more miles and then lunch at the relatively new Garden Shed cafe in Wellesbourne before a rather colder 8 or 9 miles home.

Busy, busy and unlikely to get on a bike for a week unless I take my Brommie up to Lancashire for the weekend and ride out with our grandson (I'm taking his next Islabike for him)

Rob


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Dec 2019)

robgul said:


> First ride for about a month owing to lack of time, weather .... and closing down the LBS I used to manage
> 
> About 35 miles in S Warwickshire on the Orbea electric with stops at a new cafe in Kineton called Gilks Garage Cafe (previously a garage/filling station with retro car memorabilia - think Rootes with Humber, Hillman, Sunbeam, Commer .... and an excellent "hitching rail" bike rack) - a few more miles and then lunch at the relatively new Garden Shed cafe in Wellesbourne before a rather colder 8 or 9 miles home.
> 
> ...


A Like for the ride  an ‘oh-no’ for the closure


----------



## jongooligan (5 Dec 2019)

Given the dodgy weather forecast my only plan today was to ride into the wind until I got tired or it started to rain then turn around and come home.

Went down through Chester le Street to North Lodge where I joined the C2C path and headed west straight into the wind. Had a long slog up to Annfield Plain where I was rewarded with a couple of creature features. The first one a weasel streaking across the path just in front of me. The second, I kid you not, a goat in a trackside garden. Not an allotment, not a smallholding just a suburban garden. A real goat in a real garden. Who keeps a goat in their garden?

Onwards and upwards to Consett in an increasingly lively wind.





A Level at Consett





A Sextant at Consett

The next mile to Lydgett Junction is slightly downhill but I was having to pedal hard to make headway.





Lydgett Junction

I turned east here onto the Lanchester Valley path and what a difference it made. Scooting along at 20+mph without having to pedal in what was now an incipient gale. The bad weather seemed to have blown away all the pedestrians too so I could just stay of the brakes and enjoy the ride.

Suddenly though, I was blinded by a blizzard of leaves. Momentarily unsighted I was reaching for the brakes when the back wheel locked up. Slithered to an ungainly halt to find a branch had become entangled with the spokes and rear derailleur. Soon sorted though and no harm done so down, down,down through Lanchester to Durham.

Back onto the road here. The A167 dual carriageway back up to Chester le Street. Not pleasant but it is fast and I was soon back home having done 35 miles with 1,750ft of ascent.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Dec 2019)

Another utility ride today to the post office, served by the strangest_ man in the world_. Then back across country, attempted to come along the Icknield Way, but it was all churned up by lorries and tractors, so I went back some of the way I came then detoured at the bottom of The Ridgeway and along the single track road down to Blewbury. 12.42 cold very muddy miles. Had to wash the hybrid when I got home.


----------



## footloose crow (5 Dec 2019)

*Thursday 5 December. Lost lanes in mining country*

When the Clash wrote 'Should I stay or should I go' as an angst filled paen to the indecisive girlfriend, how did they know it would become an anthem for indecision? It is cold and grey when I peer beyond the curtains but light enough to irritate Madame Crow who pulls the duvet over her head. Having foolishly declared an intention of cycling 500km this month, my version of the Festive 500, I need to do two 63k rides a week or three 42k ones. In between weather and events this may be a tough target. Events keep occurring. Mainly unexpected ones. Should I stay or should I go?

Go. It is very cold today despite the optimism of the forecast. I can feel the freeze deep into my lungs. Taking it easy at first as the road still has ice in places, cautiously heading downhill past the quiet bungalows of backwater Truro. My fingers freeze in too thin gloves. A careful right turn, the memory of my spin and crash three days ago still fresh in the mind and in the pain from my hip. The yellow electricians tape holding the battered remains of my bar tape together are also a good reminder. Out of Truro now, fields still frosty, frozen leaves in the road, the edges of the lane scarred by tractor wheels, mud and puddles glistening coldly in the winter light. Familiar territory so far but I have mapped a ride that takes me along lanes I have never been down before - easy enough in this part of Cornwall where the lanes twist and follow secret paths, where roads I have travelled before seem to vanish or just play hard to find and turnings take me somewhere I have never seen. Or back to where I started without ever getting to where I wanted to be.

The first wrong turning of the day takes me down a destroyed road, the concrete roadway turned into a facsimile of cobbles and ending up at a farm where a sign tells me that the road is private and that they charge £500 to re- open gates once they close behind you. A pointless diversion along a bone vibrating road, the mudguards shaking with fury until they choke with mud. Return and take the next left instead.

I can remember much of the way from poring over the map last night and continue confidently without checking. A left, a right, views across fields, a sudden glimpse of Truro hidden in its bowl of hills, the three spires of the cathedral above the mist. I am still cold. A new junction appears, unfamiliar territory suddenly, left or right here? "Should I stay or should I go" stuck in my head, an ear worm that beats in time with my legs turning. Time for the map. Where is the map? It was there when I left the morning but it has gone, fallen off unnoticed somewhere in the last ten miles. I don't want to go back. The only thing to do is 'Go'. I do wish this ear worm would leave me now.

I can use the phone to navigate but it isn't easy. The lanes form a dense and illogical pattern following the edges of Bronze Age fields that have long gone along with the reasons for making the lanes run in this way, complicated by the trackways built to wherever the tin and copper lodes were. I memorise the way from the tiny picture on the phone: go left, count three turnings and then right. But three turning later I have forgotten to count. My route quickly turns into a mystery tour, where I grab information from sign posts, avoiding the directions towards Redruth where I definitely don't want to go, or Falmouth or Penryn. I want to go to Stithians Lake but there are no signs to it. Crofthandy, Cusgarne, St Day, Vogue?? I try to recall a mental map of mid Cornwall's old mining villages. 

The hills roll on. Cycling in hope rather than expectation of getting anywhere. Working on the assumption that where there is a choice between a steeper hill or a flatter one, the right way will always be the most difficult. Generally it seems to work and none of the hills today are as steep as the deep lanes of the Roseland or the incised valleys of the north coast. I make progress, vaguely anxious about where I am and the fact that I promised to be home in two hours. The sky is filmed with high grey stratus, the light levels low. Hedges confine my views apart from sudden glimpses across heather and bracken moors. I am still not sure where I am or how I got here but to my left is a blue streak of a lake. Keep turning left, rolling up and down small hills with the lake always somewhere on my left, occasionally glimpsed, my route hooking back towards Truro now. I am still cold, fingers numb, chest hurting with the frigid air, irritating the scar tissue where my left lung used to be. 

Turn the pedals, watch the hedges pass, careful on the bends. Once a fast left hand bend deposits me into the path of a quarry lorry, the driver as frightened as me as I scrape past his right wheel. A second bend and an emerging tractor, the driver looking the other way, convinces me to slow but it is hard on these downhill bends where you want to get enough momentum for the hill beyond. The road is slippery too, my back wheel is locking up but not stopping my headlong rush to get home within the curfew time. It is already too late. 

I start to recognise the villages. Frogpool, go left and past the Cornish Arms deep in the gloom of dripping trees and a sunken lane. Another turn and I am into the Bissoe Valley looking across to the arsenic ravaged slopes, brown and bare among the scrubby blackthorn clumps and wind pruned saplings. 

Chacewater again. The nexus of all of my routes recently. An old mining village with a scruffy Spar and a fish and chip shop. On, on now up the hill. I manage 11mph where the Strava record is 26mph. I can't go that fast on the flat. Back into Truro, racing the traffic and gingerly passing the scene of my mishap, my hip aching to remind me and up Mitchell Hill, the last uphill to home. I am finally warm. Warm-ish. When is the Spring? Dropping down the final steep farm lane that leads to my house, brakes on hard, skidding on the moss and slime on the road all the way to the cattle grid, gingerly crossing the slippery tubes. I glance at my phone and am surprised to see how far I have come - and how late it is. 

'Should I stay or should I go?'. Go every time, go.


----------



## 8mph (5 Dec 2019)

I rode from Grotticelli (Sicily) to Alcamo. Set out at 12, grey skys but warm. Into Castelammare and took the Segesta road which passes by some hot springs. Sicily is a bit like Tuscany but with big limestone mountains interupting the rolling hills. The roads are ok on a road bike, there are usually a few stones to watch out for and the ocaissional large rock too.

I don't know how to describe Alcamo other than to say Its weird. Places along the coast have a more open feel about them compared to this place, it feels a bit like going back to the 80's.

I turned into a hot day with blue skys but I didn't have a camera with me. I took the same route back, not stopping at the springs, I plan to go there very early one morning to get a few good photos before anyone arrives and then cycle up Mount Inici.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Dec 2019)

A short utility ride today to Tesco for a loaf of bread and some biscuits, when I left it was dry, as soon as I sat on the saddle it rained. I got wet, and on the way back there was a really strong headwind. Just 4:12 miles, saving the planet a little bit. Years ago I wouldn’t have given a second thought to doing that trip in a car.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Dec 2019)

This week Pete M woke on time. We took the same route as last week with lots of Redwings and Fieldfares flitting in the blustery breeze. John B appeared coming the other way at Canon Frome so a catch up ensued. Trumpet arrived so it was coffee time. We headed for Ledbury with Pete's tyre going down slowly. We had a shower of rain on the run back but it didn't last long. Nice wee outing. 35 smiles


----------



## 8mph (6 Dec 2019)

I had a look at some online maps and picked out an interesting looking route. After 20 minutes climbing I got to the track which I had selected. It was only ridable for about 70% of time going up, and the same coming down. Arrived in a pretty village called Scopello and rode back just before dusk. The sky and sea were a lovely lilac / pink.
I took some pics but my phone died recently so I've had to borrow one. The quality is just awful so I'll post them as thumbnails.
Sicily would be a great place to bring a MTB, I'm riding on 25mm tyres but having fun all the same.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Dec 2019)

Good crowd at the meet. Jules H, Mrs 26, Steve E, Pete M, Margaret PR and me. Our route has been little used of late but it was the standard one. One of these days I'll suggest the Ankerdine climb instead of the "mini Ankerdine". We took in the Moseley loop before heading to the cafe at the Mayfly.
Some chat later it was back in the saddle for the usual run back. We discovered Jules' rear tyre was down to the canvas so some fettling in his future. Nice mild bright day. Ideal December riding conditions. 41 smiles


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I went to Abingdon this morning, popped into Tesco for coffee and cake, then onto Marcham, Frilford and East Hannay back to Steventon and home. Grey cloudy day with some sunny spells, and some bloody awful driving from a couple of twunts in Harwell Village. A gnats gnadger over 24 miles on mostly dry roads to day on the Madone.


----------



## chriswoody (7 Dec 2019)

Time for a longer ride today, with the forecast for storms and rain all day tomorrow, today was going to be the best of a bad weekend. I set of North again through quiet country lanes before hitting the gravel. Then back onto asphalt for a kilometre before I turned off into the forest and onto the track I discovered last weekend. Before long the bike starts to skit around as it desperately hunts for grip, narrow gravel tyres and mud are not the best combination. As I dive deeper into the forest I start to hear the sound of guns, the hunters are out, but I've not seen any closed paths yet. I plough onwards towards Reballah over familiar tracks before turning off onto a side track towards Wildeck, which turns ever more into singletrack as we go. 







After several kilometres the track widens and grows into a good gravel track and as I crest a small ridge I decided to really test the bike on the following downhill. Tucked in I watch the speedo fly up to 40kph as the trees fly past and the path twist and turns through the trees, exhilarating fun. Not long after the descent I come round a corner to find hazard tape blocking my way and a sign warning of shooting, bugger I think, until I realise the barrier is to stop people entering the paths I've just traversed! Oh well, I'm still alive and well, so nothing for it, but to duck under it, continue on my way and count my lucky stars. 






Further into the Heide we venture, until we crest a rise and emerge into the heart of the Heathland. This area is teeming with folk at the end of the summer when the Heather is in full bloom, today though there is nothing but the deafening sounds of silence.






More fun downhill awaits followed by lots of riding on gluttonous sand, churned up by the passage of countless horses. I'm grateful when the Garmin chirps at me to turn back off into the forest. One question that's been uppermost in my mind since buying this bike is it's capabilities on traditional singletrack and unbeknownst to me I was about to get my answer. Turning left I was greeted by a sinuous narrow track weaving down through the trees, littered with tree roots and crater like deep puddles. I swept down through it all for over a kilometre, revelling in the capabilities of the bike and having a great time. Then it was kilometres of riding through the trees, linking track after track and winding my way ever closer home. 







4km from home I left the forest for the last time and turned onto quiet country lanes into the full force of the wind. Nothing for it but to slip into a high gear, get down on the drops and replaying the highlights from the ride in my mind as I ground out the last kilometres home. Overall it was 58.8 km in just under 4 hours at an average speed of 18.8kph, not to bad given how much of the ride was off road.


----------



## gavgav (7 Dec 2019)

I was at my Cricket Club Annual Dinner, last night and so not feeling particularly spritely, this morning 🍺 What better thing to do, in order to clear the head, than my first 50k bike ride, since early August, just before I broke my hand.

It was mild, but quite blustery from the South, as I set out in the direction of Wales, through Bicton and Montford Bridge, then the lanes to Adcote and Great Ness. One silly little boy thought it was clever to lean out of a passing car and shout an obscenity at me. Such lovely children in this day and age 

I crossed the old A5 and paused at the top of the bank, for some lunch, with a lovely view towards the Breiddens and Berwyn Mountains.











Unfortunately the direction I was heading, was into the wind, for a good 10 miles and it was hard work to Pentre, Melverley and Crew Green, where I crossed the bridge, into Wales, for a short while.

I was so glad to turn North, at Crew Green and had the strong breeze behind me, for a nice fast cruise to Coedway and Princes Oak, where I turned off and began the long drag up to Halfway House. Unfortunately I encountered an utter moron along here, who squeezed past me, on a narrow section, in his van......closely followed by the trailer he was towing, which was wider than the van and he turned towards me before he’d completed the dangerous pass. I had the choice of being knocked off or falling into the muddy bank. I chose the bank .

Thankfully, despite many of the roads being busy, this was the only prat that I encountered. I crossed the A458 and slalomed my way between the craters on the road to Westbury. I turned North again, here, through Yockleton and Nox, again enjoyed a fast cruise, at 20-25 mph, with the wind behind me.

The lack of cycling meant that I was feeling the legs (and backside) a bit, by now, so it was a slow climb towards Lea Cross and up to Arscott, before an enjoyable wind assisted section back through Annscroft and Hook-a-gate, to Meole Brace. I risked trying the underpass, with the River now back to normal levels, but it’s only just passable, with a narrow path cleared through the mud and debris, which must be a couple of feet deep!!

Nice to get back to longer rides again, with 32.8 miles clocked at 11.7mph avg.


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Dec 2019)

I did a 30 mile loop this afternoon to complete my annual mileage target of 3500 miles  I have been very sedentary in the last few months so my legs are really feeling the 121 miles I've ridden this week 

A nice route out in to the Suffolk countryside through some very pleasant villages. I passed by Wattisham airfield but there was minimal activity today, quite often there are Apache helicopters whizzing around nearby but it was quiet.

I stopped for a quick photo op at Buxhall, a spot I have several photos of now over the past few years  Stopping here has nothing to do with it being at the top of a steep hill, honest 











This was my first ride out on new tyres, Schwalbe Durano RaceGuards. A friend recommended them to me and I have to say I was quite impressed with the wet weather grip they offer 👍 All in all a very pleasant ride


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2019)

Just a quick trip to the local Next as a couple of familty members prefer the gift cards for Christmas


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Just a quick trip to the local Next as a couple of familty members prefer the gift cards for Christmas
> View attachment 495758
> View attachment 495759



You came within 20 metres of my house there


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Dec 2019)

Blinkin’ headwind. All 100 km of it! Ok so there was 100km of tailwind but that doesn’t count. It was brutal. Ok? Some beautiful steel bikes about today. Drool 🤤












[A





TT





AC


----------



## Donger (7 Dec 2019)

Another Metric Century-a-Month Challenge completed today, making it 60 months in a row for me. Rode 114.6km (71.2 miles) from Tewkesbury to Monmouth and back, taking in bits of the Forest of Dean and a 5 mile stretch of old railway path along the banks of the Wye in each direction between Symonds Yat and Monmouth.








Just about dipped our toes into Wales today, crossing the Wye again at Monmouth and heading straight for the Wetherspoons. I had a plate of chips Belgian style (with mayonnaise ..... controversial?) and a pint. That, and my mate Paul's endless patience and encouragement, got me back to Tewkesbury just five minutes slower than last year. Not bad, considering I'm a year older now, and we spent ten minutes tightening up my rear brake cable after I descended one hill at 10 mph with my brakes locked on as hard as I could pull!
Only one moron driver today, close passing both of us in a Ford Ranger into oncoming traffic and leaving less that a foot of clearance. Couldn't complain about the weather though. Blue skies all day (until it went dark and we finished with lights on). Headwind for the first 35.5 miles and a welcome tailwind for the return leg.
Just over 70 more miles needed to hit my 3,000 mile target for the year now. Another great year of cycling.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## geocycle (8 Dec 2019)

@Heltor Chasca interesting name on that top tube. Lady Eleanor Granville was a 17th century natural historian specialising in insects. Didn’t know she rode a bike!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Dec 2019)

geocycle said:


> @Heltor Chasca interesting name on that top tube. Lady Eleanor Granville was a 17th century natural historian specialising in insects. Didn’t know she rode a bike!



She was a marginalised and discriminated against woman of her time. Deemed mentally unwell or ‘mad’ by the patriarchy for wanting to do a man’s job. I am all for inclusivity and female empowerment. 

The first tour I went on with this bike was down to the Isle of Wight to seek out the endemic Glanville Fritillary. Hence the name of my bike.


----------



## jongooligan (8 Dec 2019)

Donger said:


> I had a plate of chips Belgian style (with mayonnaise ..... controversial?)



As long as you also had tomato ketchup and mustard with them it's OK otherwise


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Dec 2019)

Another pop down to the shops and another soaking, feckin’ bastid, weather.
It was sunny and windy when I got the bike out of the garage, as soon as I was fifty feet down the road it pissed down all the way to Didcot, and the wind kicked up a few notches too, at least it was mostly behind me. I was not looking forward to the ride back.
Did my shopping, twenty minutes later I was out again and the rain had stopped and the wind had mostly calmed down.
So, 5.52 miles on the Whyte hybrid today.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Dec 2019)

*Saturday: One more ride and a few to go before reaching the yearly goal of distance..*

Nice bunch out this morning..





15590 km … 600 to go!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Dec 2019)

*Sunday and the journey to 10.000 miles.

Another one to get closer...*

Today was a MTB day. This same loop might be doable with the gravel bike.. Maybe I give it a try one day.

Not may pics today since I could not get to the top of nothing before the rest of the guys. Except this one little hill with a view.





The Ride


----------



## Gunk (8 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Another pop down to the shops and another soaking, feckin’ bastid, weather.
> It was sunny and windy when I got the bike out of the garage, as soon as I was fifty feet down the road it pissed down all the way to Didcot, and the wind kicked up a few notches too, at least it was mostly behind me. I was not looking forward to the ride back.
> Did my shopping, twenty minutes later I was out again and the rain had stopped and the wind had mostly calmed down.
> So, 5.52 miles on the Whyte hybrid today.
> ...



I’m just up the road in Oxford, it was lovely until about 1.00pm. I got out this afternoon and just pedalled in to town on our old hybrid hack, quite a nice ride though just took it easy and enjoyed a slower pace.


----------



## footloose crow (8 Dec 2019)

*7 December A day at the seaside*








'Sibling rivalry is bad' says my sister-in-law who is a consultant clinical psychologist but I remember her as a gawky eighteen year old when she first met my brother. That helps overcome my natural deference to authority.

My brother is here for the weekend and we are going for a bike ride. This means a hidden agenda of who can climb the hill fastest, who can descend most crazily, who has the best boasts about virility and activity levels for late middle aged men. We have been practicing sibling rivalry for sixty years and we now are quite good at it. Madame Crow and the Psychologist are coming with us on a cycle ride over the hill to Perranporth for lunch. The Psychologist wants to know "how big is the hill?". 

I mumble. There are more in fact than I can remember as it turns out. Madame Crow who is now an e-Crow with her carbon fibre and battery bike is floating above the discussion on the number, steepness and height of hills to come. She no longer cares as long as she still has power. I am split between psyching out Brother in advance with improbable tales of vertiginity and exhaustion and not putting off the Psychologist who dislikes hills. I expect she knows this. 

The lanes out of Truro have not improved since the last time and we are quickly deep in the mire. Especially me, as the Psychologist does not run mudguards on her bike and I have been instructed by Madame to stay behind her and not try to force the pace. I am rapidly turning the same colour as the road as a stream of filth leaves the Psycholgist's back tyre. I try to avoid breathing it in. 

The first hill arrives just beyond Idless Woods, initially overhung with old oaks and then twisting up towards a leaden sky. I detect an overtaking manoeuvre from Brother and Madame's instructions are forgotten as sibling rivalry courses through my veins, pumping out of my heart and with lungs burning we race each other to the top. Only I know where the top is and it isn't at the place that he thinks it is. As Brother relaxes thinking he has won, I pass him and am onto the next steep ramp. He is broken, unprepared for more uphill and cannot keep up. The Psychologist detects what has happened when she arrives at the top and I sense disapproval from both females. 

The views open up now, rolling fields and small woods. A hint of sunshine, some blue space in the sky, a cleaner road all combine to make me forget the turning I meant to take and we emerge onto the A30, stopped in a line, the shockwaves from passing lorries hitting us like lines of surf. 

"Is this where you meant to be?" enquires Madame. 

I nod. Never admit to failure. 

"It isn't is it?" says the Psychologist. 

Just a few hundred yards along the road I tell them and we can turn right. All follow me as we hug the nearside curb, wobbling in the slipstream of passing vehicles. Scuttling across the road at the junction and onto another busy road. I head off, looking as if I am leading but really trying to remember how to get from here to Zelah, which is where I meant to be originally. A sign finally appears and we all gratefully escape into the quietness of Zelah, a village where nothing happens and there is no traffic. Peace and quiet.

But not today. The hunt are meeting here. Thee are horses and horse boxes. Hounds and spectators. A forest of green tweed, Range Rovers, Land Rovers, the odd Suzuki, quad bikes. Everything except the fox is in Zelah. 

Confused by the commotion I make another wrong turn, uphill and along a lane that has seen only tractors all winter. There are two deep tracks between a foot of mud that runs from hedge to hedge. I entreat everyone to stay in the ruts and quickly get ahead before Brother can get in front of me. He can't overtake as he cannot get out of his rut. 

"Do you actually like going uphill?" gasps the Psychologist. I am surprised she is asking as I thought my body language would give it away. We have climbed several hills now. I have lost my heart - it has jumped out and is somewhere inside my jersey banging on my ribs to be let back in. My lungs are inside out. 

"And are there any more hills?" she asks. I avoid looking her in the eye. I decide a lie is best. 

"No, just a section of rolling road."

I think she knows I am lying but nothing is said. 

'Rolling road' is a promise that will be brought up in conversation for the rest of the day and not in a good way. We descend down a helter-skelter hill, brakes on, sliding on the mossy road surface and then gasp up the 8% hill to follow. Another dip, another hill. Goonhavern comes and goes, a brief oasis of horizontal road, a reminder of what it feels like to pedal normally. The road continues to 'roll' until the sea comes in sight. With collective gratitude we descend the hill and are quickly onto the beach.







We are very dirty. Heroically we have taken on the task of cleaning Cornwall's back lanes by attaching all the dirt to our clothes and bikes. It takes a while to find a pub that will allow us in. During the meal I am cross examined on the nature of the route back home and promise faithfully that it will be cleaner, much less steep with hardly any hills. I do not admit to having lost my map earlier this week and be navigating entirely by reference to the sun, which I can't see through the clouds and sneaky looks at Google maps, which I can't read very well as my glasses are filmed with mud. I have a map with me, but it does not cover this area, it just covers me from from Madame Crow's suspicions that I am making up the route as I go along.






Out of Perranporth and along Perrancombe, a steep sided valley lined with individual houses and bungalows of many ages and styles, all vying to be as different from each other as possible. The road rises slowly and gracefully and I sense approval for my choice of route, until a sudden left hand turn shows us to be at the bottom of a steep road to the valley top. Very steep. I lead the way.

Brother arrives at the top several minutes after me. I say nothing. He knows. He tells me he thought he should wait for his wife at the half way point. I nod. He knows.

Madame has been here for a while. She breezed past me half way up the hill, saying "are you finding this difficult?". She loves her e-bike. The Psychologist is last, pushing her bike. She says nothing but I get the message. 

The hill was an error. It wasn't the hill I meant to go up and it has deposited us on the main road from Perranporth to the rest of the world. We make a file, as vans and cars caress us with gusts of slipstream, some drivers seemingly unaware of the length of their vehicle. I dive off at the first turning and soon we are hurtling down a hill, tree lined, shrouded in gloom and I know what goes down must come up. As it does. Another long bursting effort, the lane going left and right, hoping each new bend will bring sight of the top. We emerge back onto the road that we left half an hour ago. A glance along it shows it to have taken a level course, unlike us. Madame asks me if this is the same road we were on before. I assure her it is a completely different one.

Another hundred yards and another turning. Anything to get away from the traffic which seems ceaseless today. Only the traffic wants to come with us as this road joins another, a major vein joining an artery and I can see the the roundabout on the A30 a mile ahead. No one is saying anything. Cars, vans and lorries continue to swerve around us, some more effectively than others. I am following the Psychologist's back wheel again, scolded by Madame about "running ahead all the time". It is not a happy place to be. She seems to take a delight in cycling through puddles. Almost as if I am being punished for some wrong. Brother sees his opportunity and comes past. Soon he is a fluorescent blob in the distance. 

The roundabout is too dangerous to cycle around and we cross lanes of traffic, bump up kerbs, push through the rubbish strewn edges of the dual carriageway until I see a quieter road. No one asks any questions now. 

Within a mile I thankfully find a blue NCN sign showing me the quiet way into Truro. Familiar lanes now, I know the way. Brother and I are being held on a leash and we cannot get ahead, cannot race for the bridge, jostle for the junction, edge for the lead. Except that we are inexplicably far ahead anyway as we descend into the madness of Christmas shopping traffic in Truro. There is a final hill. One I know well. I win. 

Later, after showers and tea and with mince pies in our hands, we talk about the day. Brother's Strava track is three miles longer than mine and has 300 extra feet of ascent. We cannot decide if it means he won or lost. Madame has the final word:

"I am getting you a cycle GPS for Christmas".


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Dec 2019)

Tricky filming yesterday but you may need something other than thumb twiddling to bide your time away with:


View: https://youtu.be/HWD1jUVn88o


----------



## Fiona R (8 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Tricky filming yesterday but you may need something other than thumb twiddling to bide your time away with:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/HWD1jUVn88o



I've been waiting with baited breath, dinner is now delayed...


----------



## Fiona R (8 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Tricky filming yesterday but you may need something other than thumb twiddling to bide your time away with:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/HWD1jUVn88o



Really good reminder of the 90% lovely day, but the glaring lights/traffic at the end reduced me to a quivering mess. I do seem to remember I was quite glad we were going down Burford High Street. I like the "well fuelled tired bunch" bit, I didn't even eat all of my sausage roll We all had a far better day than all those Christmas shoppers... great film, lovely representation of what audax is all about.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Dec 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> I did a 30 mile loop this afternoon to complete my annual mileage target of 3500 miles  I have been very sedentary in the last few months so my legs are really feeling the 121 miles I've ridden this week
> 
> A nice route out in to the Suffolk countryside through some very pleasant villages. I passed by Wattisham airfield but there was minimal activity today, quite often there are Apache helicopters whizzing around nearby but it was quiet.
> 
> ...


I know that sign post very well as often on my route from Brettenham. What was the route if I may ask ?


----------



## JhnBssll (8 Dec 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I know that sign post very well as often on my route from Brettenham. What was the route if I may ask ?



Small world. I work in Stowmarket and am a member of Stowmarket & District Cycling Club


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2019)

Cor.. a tough old ride today.
It's December, so the finale for the Imperial Century a Month Challenge.

A fantastic tailwind for the outward journey didn't help my legs who decided they didn't want to play today. However, a gut busting huge brekkie from the most excellent Exchange Cafe in Tiptree helped fuel the fire for the return. A return with brutal headwinds and for short while, freezing cold rain.

There were no Turkey's at the Turkey farm to talk gobble, gobble gobble to this year. I Wonder where they've all gone?

So, 2019's challenge done and dusted. Thank to @rb58, @Trickedem @mark st1 and a good few others who i rode with and who helped me complete the challenge for the 9th year in a row or 108 months even.

Roll on 2020's challenge. It's only a few weeks away. And we're ready to roll again.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Cor.. a tough old ride today.
> It's December, so the finale for the Imperial Century a Month Challenge.
> 
> A fantastic tailwind for the outward journey didn't help my legs who decided they didn't want to play today. However, a gut busting huge brekkie from the most excellent Exchange Cafe in Tiptree helped fuel the fire for the return. A return with brutal headwinds and for short while, freezing cold rain.
> ...



Admirable 👍


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2019)

After abandoning our attempt last week to complete the imperial century challenge @13 rider and myself had another go today.

Route was planned from Leicester to Lincoln to take advantage of the strong winds forecast. Would be 104 miles for him and 108 for me if we followed the route.

Out of the door at 06:20 for a leisurely pootle to the meeting point in Cossington for 07:20. It's only 11 miles or so, so no need to rush, but a nice tailwind and I'm flying along and get there nice and early. Decide to grab some roads for the ride every road website, shoulder check to turn right and see a bike coming up behind me, turn around and it is @13 rider so we head straight off.

He told me he had done an extra 4 miles to the meet so we decided we might change the route towards the end.

Up Humble Lane for the first easy climb of the day and along very familiar roads with the wind on our backs and before long we have the first proper climb of the day, Saxelbye hill and then the long but steady drag up to Wartnaby.

Head towards Belvoir and we are flying along with the wind. Through Denton, across the A607 and a right mean old climb.

Get to the A1 and use the bridge to get over and head to Ropsley, a six mile loop to grab a couple of veloviewer squares that included 3 or 4 miles into the headwind and it was hard work and we are back in Rospley.

We then head pretty much due north and take a slight detour to grab another veloviewer square at RAF Barkston Heath, Was a steady climb again into the headwind and again it was hard work, then a few miles of more steady climbing and we get to Byards Leap for the cafe stop.

Coffee and sausage sandwiches consumed and I tried to give @13 rider away as toddler on the table next to us took a shine to him, unfortunately his parents weren't interested. At this point we'd agreed that we would skip a loop that was on the route at Bardney as we thought we might be only a mile short of the ton by going direct to Lincoln from there. This might mean we could get the 14:17 (or something like that) train.

Through Cranwell (another RAF village) along a glorious bridleway which meant we didn't have to ride the A15. The wind is well and truly blowing now and we are doing 24-25 mph on the flat with no effort. Get to Walcott and turn into the wind for another 4 or 5 miles of really hard work. At one point we are working as hard as we can and doing 14 mph.

Eventually get to Metheringham and once again start to get the benefit of the wind and again have another mid 20's effortless ride to Bardney.

Distance marker along the water rail way indicated we would finish on 101 miles so no need to find anything extra if it was correct. 9 miles of even harder work as we once again head into the wind and we get to the station at about 12:55, the 13:01 train is in the station and we grab our tickets and get on the train. 101 miles each done.

Well done to @13 rider who completed his 3rd year of the challenge.


https://www.strava.com/activities/2920034897


----------



## Alex H (8 Dec 2019)

footloose crow said:


> *7 December A day at the seaside*
> 
> 'Sibling rivalry is bad' says my sister-in-law who is a consultant clinical psychologist but I remember her as a gawky eighteen year old when she first met my brother. That helps overcome my natural deference to authority.
> 
> My brother is here for the weekend and we are going for a bike ride. This means a hidden agenda of who can climb the hill fastest, who can descend most crazily, who has the best boasts about virility and activity levels for late middle aged men. We have been practicing sibling rivalry for sixty years and we now are quite good at it. Madame Crow and the Psychologist are coming with us on a cycle ride over the hill to Perranporth for lunch. The Psychologist wants to know "how big is the hill?".





Excellent! - Another 20 or so like that and you'll have a best seller on your hands


----------



## 13 rider (8 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> After abandoning our attempt last week to complete the imperial century challenge @13 rider and myself had another go today.
> 
> Route was planned from Leicester to Lincoln to take advantage of the strong winds forecast. Would be 104 miles for him and 108 for me if we followed the route.
> 
> ...


I was just about to do a write up you save me a job . Thanks for all the company on this year's challenge and congrats on your 6th year . Excellent decision of yours to alter the plan mid week to make use of the wind . Can you and make sure we don't finish with 10 miles of headwind at the end next time . 
You didn't mention you got to the ton 2 minutes before me ,but my ton was quicker


----------



## Shearwater Missile (9 Dec 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Small world. I work in Stowmarket and am a member of Stowmarket & District Cycling Club


I may well have passed you at some time, by that I mean in the other direction and not overtaken, I wish !
Some good rides once out of Stow and still finding new roads or should that be lanes ? One of my pet hates is the road at Mendlesham near Galloway coaches, awful surface for about half a mile or so but I have found an alternative albeit narrow and shorter, missing out Mendlesham altogether !


----------



## jongooligan (9 Dec 2019)

We were a bit pressed for time today so just got out for our bread and butter tandem ride.

Down the orbital road to Chester le Street market place as Mrs. jg doesn't like riding through the town then the usual route through North Lodge to get onto the C2C path. It makes for a relaxing, traffic free ride and it was particularly quiet today, possibly due to the Arctic blast sweeping across us.






Beamish Shorthorn

Lots of winter visitors along this corridor taking advantage of the massive berry crop. Not sure whether they were Fieldfares or Redwings. Difficult to tell when wearing sunglasses and they move so quickly.

At Annfield Plain we turned for home and immediately felt the strong wind pushing us along. Usually this is something to rejoice but Mrs. jg soon got cold now that we weren't having to work hard and she began to whine piteously.

I tried to cheer her up, "Tha's nobbut nesh lass. Tha's blood like chip shop vinegar." but my kind words only seemed to enrage her. When I reminded her that I was manfully braving the cold and providing her with a substantial windbreak she blew her top. Well at least she'd stopped complaining about the cold now.

It's almost all downhill from Annfield Plain too so we were travelling fast through the frigid air. We had a choice; blast home and get very, very cold for a short time or take it easy and get very cold for a much longer time. We gave it a blast and came barrelling down over Waldridge Fell with chattering teeth at 40mph.

When we got home I stuck the kettle on and began to unpack the rack bag. Mrs. jg had put a spare thermal in there. Why didn't she put it on instead of suffering on the way back. I daren't ask her.

You need a strong marriage to share a tandem but I don't think we'll be testing just how strong ours is until it gets a lot warmer.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Dec 2019)

Lovely sunny day for it. I took my standard run which circumnavigates the Hills. All good. The ford at Clenchers Mill was running fairly strongly, Redwings were flocking, a Buzzard called, a Sparrowhawk hunted along the hedge and a Kestrel hovered over the verge. Lovely. 39 smiles


----------



## PatrickPending (9 Dec 2019)

My ride Saturday...glad of a niceish day and not too cold. Alas 2 mins into my ride I head over a ford which was a bit too deep ...turned round...had to put my foot down....so did the whole ride with a cold wet right foot. Anyway  108Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Guilsborough - Naseby - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Arnesby - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe.​Last 30K was unusually tough...felt very unfit...alas I seemed to have a full blown cold by the Sunday so I'm not too upset haha photo from a most elcome bench in theddingworth. Buildings on the right were once part of a railway station apparently......


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Dec 2019)

*One more to close the holiday weekend here in Spain.*

And to get closer to the year goal.






Strava

There was beer and tapas at the end but I was busy eating to take pics 🍻


----------



## Shearwater Missile (9 Dec 2019)

After reading the report from @jongooligan I think I should consider myself lucky with the ride today. I did`nt get out until 2.00 pm but by which time the worst of the wind had abated, mind you it was still about 22mph from the NNW with 30odd mph gusts but I did`nt experience those.
Heading off to the east I had the wind behind me for about a mile and a half but that was about to change as I then headed north to Stowupland and then finding my new found lane to by-pass the crappy road surface before Mendlesham. 
Because of the wind I thought i`d just do an out and back to Wickham Skeith to save me from an open stretch of head wind, instead it was a cross wind so not as bad, FLW ! I turned around by the village green in Wickham Skeith and felt I had a helping hand back towards Mendlesham. I put a loop in around Mendlesham before following the lane, actually called Hoggars Road, who are they trying to kid ? At least the wind was behind me so I decided to continue back to Stowupland via Saxham Street and then right towards Nutshells cafe. Normally I arrive at the junction from the opposite direction but traffic was light so hence the main road, so to speak. Incidentally, Nutshells cafe is pretty good and cyclists have found it, judging by the bikes that are parked outside. It is only just over two miles from home so a bit too close for a stop ! I had a good ride despite the wind, it just mad me work harder. In fact the worst part of the ride for wind seemed to be near home for some strange reason, probably due to funneling because of the housing ? 21.2 miles at a 16.8 mph average.


----------



## gavgav (9 Dec 2019)

After last nights storm had died down, during the day and with an even worse one forecast for tomorrow, out for a short spin, after work. Food shopping can wait until later in the week!

Just my usual route around Shrewsbury. The River is on its way up again, even lapping the edge of the towpath, in one place and so after tomorrow’s rain I expect the towpath will be closed again, very soon.

Quite a few branches to dodge, that had fallen in the overnight wind and even more Christmas lights have been added to the house on Sandiway.

13.0 miles


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Dec 2019)

Didn’t go out yesterday because it was too windy and I’m not keen on getting blown about so decided to try today although it was still quite windy but the sun was shining for a change. Started out on my usual route through Whixall, over the canal to Fenns Wood then back over the canal to Alkington. Turn up Maltkiln Lane and decided to change my planned route as the wind was dropping a bit and head to Tilstock, turn right back towards Coton and took a new route towards Prees hoping that it would take me somewhere I recognised , came onto Station Road which sounded hopeful and guessed turning right again would take me back to the Whitchurch Road, started to doubt this as I didn’t remember it being far to the station but came to a sign informing me that I was back in Coton and then the station. How Prees station is in Coton is a mystery but it was the lane I hoped and it did come back on the main road which I stayed on until Edstaston where I turned past the church and bus station, through to Waterloo, Northwood and back home. 18.8 miles and the roads are mostly back to floods, puddles and mud. Lovely sunny day but it was a bit chilly.


----------



## jongooligan (10 Dec 2019)

There were more gales and rain forecast for today but I'd promised the offspring that I'd make 'em a game casserole for when they get in from work* and the only place I could think of to buy game was Durham market. A drive into Durham at this time of year is not fun so I braved the weather and set off on my bike towards Lumley. Not the quickest way to Durham but I had a cunning plan.

Firstly I dodged onto the private road around the back of Lumley Castle in order to dodge the traffic on Lumley New Road. When I got to Lumley the weather wasn't too bad - very windy but just showery rain so I chucked in a lap of the Leamside TT course before arriving at Cocken Lodge for the second time. Now to carry out the second part of the cunning plan - skip past the 'no cycling' sign, reasoning that the weather is too foul for anyone to be on the footpath, then cross the river Wear at Finchale Priory to access the quiet road up to the prison. Worked a treat.





River Wear at Finchale Priory

And the best bit of the plan is that from the prison there's a bridleway that runs right into the city centre making this by far the most pleasant route into Durham from the north.

Bought a pack of mixed game and some venison sausages from the market and set off home along the bridleway. By now the showers had ganged up into more persistent rain which, along with the wind, was making for a very chilly and unpleasant ride. It was time to go home by the quickest route so I endured the Arnison Centre traffic and took the cycle path up the A167 to log 22 miles.

Now eating a venison sausage and redcurrant jelly sandwich that makes all the travails of the ride worth the effort.





*I'm just going to savour that phrase: "....when they get home from work." It wasn't long ago that I thought they were going to be dependent on us forever.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (10 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> There were more gales and rain forecast for today but I'd promised the offspring that I'd make 'em a game casserole for when they get in from work* and the only place I could think of to buy game was Durham market. A drive into Durham at this time of year is not fun so I braved the weather and set off on my bike towards Lumley. Not the quickest way to Durham but I had a cunning plan.
> 
> Firstly I dodged onto the private road around the back of Lumley Castle in order to dodge the traffic on Lumley New Road. When I got to Lumley the weather wasn't too bad - very windy but just showery rain so I chucked in a lap of the Leamside TT course before arriving at Cocken Lodge for the second time. Now to carry out the second part of the cunning plan - skip past the 'no cycling' sign, reasoning that the weather is too foul for anyone to be on the footpath, then cross the river Wear at Finchale Priory to access the quiet road up to the prison. Worked a treat.
> 
> ...


I do so like cunning plans !


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Dec 2019)

Another utility ride today, I needed to take a rug back to the carpet shop, it was I bit big for the bike but I stuffed it in a pannier and managed.
Its been a filthy day, awful wind, heavy drizzle and generally cold and damp.

6.25 miles on the hybrid.


----------



## 8mph (10 Dec 2019)

I did a 48 km loop to Alcamo and stopped at the hot springs on the way back. I spent 90 minutes there bidding my time to get a shot of the spring when no one else was there. Rode home and I have to say I feel absolutly wiped out from staying in the hot water for too long. Wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2019)

Out this morning for the first ride in a week. A loop out to Longnor and Acton Burnell then around the lanes to Harnage and Cound before heading back through Acton Burnell to Pitchford and Condover.

The weather was cool but dry with a bit of a breeze that I hoped would be helping me home later. I headed over Lyth Hill to start with and was pleased to find that someone has finally done something about the drainage at the top so I didn't need to wade through a flood after yesterday's rain. It's 18 months late but appreciated anyway.

Once onto the lanes they were muddy with the odd water splash to deal with. The headwind didn't seem to bother me much this time but was nice when I turned after Longnor so it was helping a bit. After Acton Burnell the dip where I got wet feet a few weeks ago was full of water again. It didn't look too bad, but that's _exactly _what I thought last time so I decided to head round to Cound Moor via Acton Pigott instead. There was a horse and rider on the approach to Harnage who kindly paused for me to pass on the narrow lane, then with a following wind down the hill to Cound I _almost _achieved my ambition of entering the speed limit at 30 mph.

For a change I decided to climb back up the long drag to Acton Pigott (I only go this way occasionally as it's quite slow going). Today the climb didn't seem too bad and having got over the crest I was feeling good about things and enjoying the descent back into Acton Burnell when my rear battery light fell off and went clattering down the road. My home-made bracket has suffered metal fatigue and snapped in half. Fortunately the light has survived with just a few more scuffs for the collection.

From here I could see that there was rain rolling in from the west so pressed on to Pitchford, Cantlop, Condover and the short way home along the main road. The rain just started to fall as I was putting the bike away.

25.8 miles this trip at 13 mph average.


----------



## jongooligan (11 Dec 2019)

Lots of faffing this morning made for a late start to today's ride. I was even later once I'd cleaned and oiled my chain which was filthy and stiff from yesterday's clarty ride.

By the time I'd dropped down the orbital road in a cold blustery wind I could see the western sky was a dark, inky blue with a threat of rain. Sure enough as I started the climb to Pelton Fell down it came. At least the climb into a headwind was keeping me warm as I strived to keep up a decent pace.

At Hett Hills though I was stopped by temporary road works and soon got very cold. I couldn't even sneak past as something called a Ditch Witch was blocking the path. I'd hoped that once I'd got through the climb up Bluehouse Bank would warm me up but I was ready to throw in the towel on Wagtail Lane and head for home.

Just as I crested the brow near Wagtail Farm a pale and watery sun began to show and by the time I'd got to the turn the sky was clear. Decision time: should I stay or should I go? Persuaded myself to drop down Peth Bank and on reaching Lanchester I was committed to doing the route I'd planned.

The climb up Bargate Bank to Hamsteels is cruel. It starts fairly gently but then there is a hidden dip to cross the River Browney. On the other side the road heads skyward, crossing the contour lines at right angles, probably at the bidding of a Roman road engineer as Lanchester (as you may have guessed from it's name) was a Roman settlement. When the road does bend it gets even steeper and at the next bend steeper yet, but nothing lasts forever and whenHamsteels Lane is reached the climb relents.

I was cooking by now so glad to cool down on the descent past Hamsteels Hall to the cross roads of the Langley Park road. I could have just turned left there for a gentle drop into the valley but the line on the Garmin insisted I go straight across onto the wall that is Esh Bank. Flipping heck, it's steep but thankfully not too long and the views from the top are well worth the effort.






Looking across the Browney valley from Esh

My route from here took me down into Langley Park (childhood home of Sir Bobby Robson) then up the climb through Witton Gilbert, Sacriston and Edmondsley. A right turn there put me onto the drop over Waldridge Fell and home.

22 miles and 2,100ft of ascent made for quite a lumpy ride. I'm so glad I didn't chuck it at Wagtail Lane.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Dec 2019)

Just Margaret PR and me today. Off round the north of the hills to crest at Acton Green. Then along the valley for Burley Gate. As we approached the cafe a shower began. It passed as we refreshed ourselves. We had already crossed the line of the Gloucester Hereford canal. Margaret was intrigued so I pointed out some more remains on the run back. We chose to take the climb over the Wyche today. The clarity of the air meant we could see for miles from the top. Nice ride out today. 50 smiles


----------



## Shearwater Missile (11 Dec 2019)

After a lovely sunny morning I thought that I was on a dead cert for a sunny ride. I did`nt get out until 1.00 and five minutes later an almighty cloud came over, typical ! I may have faired better by going on my Cotton route but needed a change. So I headed off on my 24 mile Rattlesden, Felsham, Gedding and Drinkstone route. It was pretty quiet once away from Stowmarket and Combs Ford. However by the time I got to Gedding Hall the sun reappeared, I guess a certain Mr Wyman switched it on for me ! Conditions were not bad, a bit slippery in the shadows but I had eased off to be certain. At least I got some photos today and with sunshine. I had replaced my chain yesterday and had half a dozen slips on the middle sprocket, will it wear in I ask ? It was a nice ride, passed 3 other solo riders enjoying the day too. 24.2 mile covered at 16.8 average and now only 80 mile short of 3500 for the year. Happy days.

Incidentally, both the mills are undergoing restoration which I think will take several years. These mills complete with sails were one of the last things my grandfather saw, the day before he passed away in 1969. It will be nice seeing them back to their former glory.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2019)

Gawd! It’s wet and cold today. The Fragrant MrsP is trying a gym a couple of miles up the road, so she cycled up there for her induction.
I thought it might be a good idea to meet her afterwards so I messaged her to meet for breakfast, I took the hybrid, it’s got mudguards, rode up The Lynchway which is a hard pack stony muddy track to the garden centre in Chilton, just over a couple of miles, got soaked, there was a bitter wind and the track was filthy.
After breakfast of bacon sandwich and a lovely hot coffee we rode back along the main road, the rain had stopped but there was a lot of standing water so got even more wet with spray from cars and lorries.

just about 5 miles this morning, and quite frankly it was e-feckin-nuff. Still every little helps I have a mileage goal to reach before the end of December.

(Reading this through I realise that it’s quite a dull report and should be in the Mundane News thread)
Here’s a map.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Dec 2019)

I’m surprised to see no reports from anyone else since yesterday, I expect folks had other things on their mind, and the weather was foul.

Nicer today though, sunny and bright with a cold breeze. I took the hybrid it again for a quick trip into town for some shopping just a smidge over 6 miles not done in my car.


----------



## jongooligan (13 Dec 2019)

Another morning faffing (blocked drains this time ) meant another late start. Cool, blustery conditions today but looked like it would stay dry.

In the spirit of trying to mix things up a bit I've been looking for roads I've never ridden or reversing the direction of my frequently used routes. Today's ride incorporated both of these ideas and started with the climb over Waldridge Fell to Edmondsley crossroads. Uphill and straight into the teeth of that lively westerly wind made for a challenging start to the ride but once over the crossroads there's some respite on the descent to Holmside. Just got my breath back in time to climb past Peartree cottages and take the left fork to continue climbing to Burnhope. There were a couple of good creature features along here with fieldfares stripping haws and a slack handful of Bullfinches bobbing about in the bare hedges.

Easier riding now, along to Maiden Law and a steep, skittery descent at Hanging Stone. Left at the bottom onto some little used lanes brought me to the A691 which was, as usual, very busy. The short stretch into Lanchester is downhill and with the wind now behind me I was soon turning off into the village.

From Lanchester I went up Cadger Bank, straight into the wind again to the Roman fort of Longovicium. Again, it's another climb that leads to easier terrain where I could quickly recover and it's followed by a straight, steep drop down Holehouse Lane to cross the river Browney. The climb out of the valley is relatively benign too and with a following wind I was beginning to think that this cycling malarkey is a doddle. That is until I reached the top 500m where the hill reared up on me and I was having trouble keeping the front wheel on the ground.

Left at the top for an exhilarating, wind assisted bowl along the top of the world with crystal clear views of Penshaw Monument in the distance. I was soon in Quebec and decided to stop at the tearoom which is in the former Hamsteels Inn.





No caption required

Mrs. jg is going to love it. Lots of gold on the tea service, doilies, cakes under huge glass cloches and lots of crafty type things (AKA dust collectors) to buy. I'm more of a pint mug of tea and plastic tablecloth type.

It's not too far home from here but I wanted to vary my route from the one I took on Wednesday so I took the gentle drop into Langley Park followed by the climb of Charlaw Fell but before reaching the top I dropped into the old pit yard at Sacriston. From there it's an easy climb to Edmondsley crossroads and then the descent across Waldridge Fell.





27 miles with 2,000ft of climbing.


----------



## Donger (13 Dec 2019)

Not another bloody puncture! I had one of them eleven years ago, so a bit peeved to pick up another one today. Nipped out with an old mate for a pub ride today, starting at Bredon and calling in to a pub in Elmley Castle for a good old chin wag. Got half way back to Bredon when the front wheel suddenly went floppy. No pop, no gradual deflation, just suddenly pan flat. No sign of any damage. Thankfully this is an extremely rare occurrence for me, but I didn't fancy prising off a Marathon Plus tyre as it was getting dark, and Simon's front light was dying. We did a quick bike switch, and I sprinted the last five miles back to the car on Simon's bike and then drove back to get him and pick up my own bike.
I'd only got a few yards down the road when it became clear that Simon's saddle height was radically different from my own. Picture a huge tall guy trying to sprint down a main road on a clown's bike and the image won't be far wrong. Gave my thighs a good work-out, that did. Oh, well. Decent pub run, some nice Worcestershire scenery around Bredon Hill, and closing in on my year's target. 20.5 miles today .... on two bikes.

Cheers, _Donger_


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2019)

Today's target was a metric century to complete that challenge and complete the triple triple, 3 years of completing the 50km,100km and imperial century challenge with separate rides and no cross listing of rides . Had arrange to meet @Supersuperleeds at 1000 for a cafe ride . Out the door at 0800 for some early miles . Headed to the hills ,Pollybotts ,Whitcroft lane and Oaks in Charnwood hills all dispatched into Shepshed turn onto Charley road and straight into a headwind. Slow progress for a few miles into Cropston and I realise I'm running late so cut short the route to make the meeting arrived with 5 minutes to spare and @Supersuperleeds was waiting so off you go took the same route as the other month Barrow,Hoton ,Wymeswold and on to nice Pie which was busy because 🎅 Santa was there . Couldn't sit on his knee as children kept getting in the way  . While waiting for food the usual beans on toast  I worked out I should just about have enough miles to head straight home . Back onto the bike for a tough headwind section we shared the work making it bearable . Down Berrycott lane into Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington in Rothley @Supersuperleeds turned left for home I went straight on . Just before home I was checking the Gps for the milage and I managed to press stop at 61.7 miles .Restarted the Gps rode past home for half a mile before heading home for a total of 63 miles and job done .Todays ride was slightly spoiled by far to many close passes and must get in front drivers it was like all the idiots were out together


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2019)

Rich B, Steve E and me today. We headed for the Hams but the River is high again. Water was well up but the school dodge was still fine. At Chaceley the others were nervous about the Hams being under so we went by Tirley Knowle to climb onto Wickridge Street and onto the cafe at Staunton. Our return took us by Gadfield Elm and Pendock. The water pipe works at Berrow meant some mud but we got through OK. Just the usual Castlemorton lanes for us to complete a lovely sunny outing. 38 smiles


----------



## footloose crow (14 Dec 2019)

*Sat 14 December. The Tresillian Watershed Ride*

"When does a stream become a river?" is one of those questions that Madame Crow likes to ask and to which after nearly four decades of teaching geography I have no satisfactory answer. Today after a week of gales and heavy rain, I planned a ride that followed the watershed of the Tresillian River, It is most definitely a river at high tide when the sea swells the lower reaches into a lake like length of water. It is even called a river on the map. The rest of it appears to be a stream but one that reaches from the south coast up into the higher part of the hills that run spine like along the length of Cornwall. I can see a connection of roads that just about follow the edge of the watershed, a thin, tenuous connection of ridges with some steep drops and ascents across minor side valleys that will give me a new ride along different roads.






I pass the Tresillian River first, swelled by the incoming tide although not yet covering the mudbanks that flash quicksilver in the winter sun. This is downhill but not for long and Truck Hill soon slows me and dampens my enthusiasm for the ride. On past the village of Probus, quiet today even on a Saturday, everyone Christmas shopping or just staying indoors and out of the cold. Steep drops and ascents between stubby hedges, pheasants shooting up in a whir of wings as I pass, fields bare and waiting for the spring. As am I, even though we have yet to reach the shortest day. Grampound Road, another quiet village passes quickly and then it is north for a fast couple of miles on a good road. It won't last.






Now it is time to turn left and search for the furthest, highest point of the Tresillian River, or what now can only be called a stream. Whatever it is I cannot see it, just trace with my eyes where I think it goes along the bottom of the valley, a line of trees and scrubby bushes that grow along it's banks. This road is not often used by anyone and is slowly disappearing below a layer of earth and leaves, twigs and small branches blown down from the gales last week.The road dives down into dark, wooded hollows and immediately climbs back up again. This a quiet time in the countryside, birds are conserving their energy and sit quiet, hidden away. There is no traffic noise here, even the wind is moving silently through the trees. The only intrusion is the scraping and scratching where mud has piled up beneath my mudguard and my panting breath. 






I have sketched where the route goes on some paper, copied from the Ride with GPS app at home, because again I don't have the map I need. I stop more frequently now, checking my sketch against the landscape, still searching for a sight of the source of the Tresillian River. These roads are so quiet that a pair of dog walkers blithely walk along the middle of the road, two spaniels running free. I have already met a farm dog and been chased, these dogs look as if they just want to get under my wheels. I come to a halt, brakes squealing and complaining about all the mud on the discs. The dogs wait for me to start again before they dart back under my wheel. I look to the owners but they seem unconcerned. Maybe the dogs will move away at the last moment? I test the theory satisfactorily and am away again, climbing up to the highest point of the day where the vista opens up from the white hills of the China Clay works far to the east to the hidden and secret valleys of mid Cornwall to the west. The fields are wet after all the rain and the weak sunlight glistens and flashes on the ridges, the shadows gather in the valleys. 

From here it is mainly downhill and that is pleasing because I have struggled today on the hills, chest tight and lungs complaining. It is hard to avoid worries about heart and health on those lonely roads but I try to focus instead on the joy of spinning pedals and the open views from my high and commanding ridge road, hedges low and straggly and nothing to interrupt my view. I go too fast on the steep downhill back to Tresillian, a bend I had forgotten about under trees, the road greasy and a thin layer of mud makes it worse. I lock up both wheels and skid, wobbling before making myself let go of the brakes and let the bike run. We survive and enter the sunlight again next to the River Tresillian, now most definitely a river, wide and brim full of water, stained brown by the runoff from fields. 

I never saw the transition from stream to river, it simply was one and then the other. A metaphor for life itself where one never sees the transition from boy to man, the change only becoming apparent when looking back, the moment of change elusive. This autumn has changed too into deep winter, leaves gone, fields empty, birds silent. I long for their return and the warm winds of spring. Cold and shivering now, I tackle the last hill without enthusiasm and head for the warmth of hearth and home.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Dec 2019)

Just about had enough time to get out for a five miler this afternoon before it got dark after being out most of the day. This time on the MTB, just for a change. 5.21 miles.


----------



## colly (14 Dec 2019)

Home about 6pm and now it's about 9pm I have FINALLY warmed up.

So first off a big thanks to @Slioch for suggesting and organising. It was a cracking route which would be even more cracking on a warm, dry, less windy day.
I drove to York and parked at the Rawcliffe Bar park and ride. After a brief cycle around I got back in the car to warm up a bit and 5 mins later at about 9.20 I set off to where the cycle path from the centre of York came in and I passed a chap getting his bike out of the back of his car.
A swift about turn and I asked if he was here to meet up with the Cyclechat mob. It turned out to be @EasyPeez . We introduced ourselves and I casually mentioned that, earlier at home, I could not find any of the buffs I had. Being well prepared and a proper gent he had two with him and he kindly loaned me one for the day. I have to say that made SUCH a difference to my day. Thanks @EasyPeez 
So bang on time the main crew hove into sight just as we approach the cycle track. We made a company of 6 in total
@Slioch
@Julia9054
@Almartino
@EasyPeez
@Buck
and yours truly
It started raining about 5 miles before Boroughbridge where we stopped for coffee and food. We spent about 40 mins there while the rain came on in earnest.
Setting off again it was into a cold, cold headwind and rain laced with hail.
Did I mention it was cold? Well it was.
We made out way through Bishop Monkton and Markington to turn south just before Bishop Thornton. Almartino was having a couple of issues. One with his backpack but more seriously with, I think, a back problem. So poor Al was having to take it very steady. Julia had an nasty case of 'cleatcomingloose' which could have been a show stopper but It was sorted by @Slioch and others.
We made it to Ripley and stopped for a 'comfort break' and then picked up the Nidderdale Greenway which took us to the outskirts of Harrogate and eventually into Knaresborough.
Al and Julia live in Knaresborough and because of Al's worstening back problem they skipped the coffee stop and headed straight back home. Probably a wise decision.
So the remaining four of us took the chance to warm up (a little) and dry out some. A while later and with about 20 miles to go we were on the road again but thankfully the wind for the most part was coming from behind and the rain had eased off. ( it was still cold though) So we pressed on through Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Askham Richard and eventually into York again. @Buck had parked his car near the race course and so left us before the centre.
A brief call into the busy train station and then off the end of one of the platforms straight onto a purpurse build cycle path. (can't ask for more than that)
The path took us back to Rawcliffe bar park and ride past the River Ouse. Prone to flooding as York is the river was high and some of the surrounding fields were underwater as was part of the path to only a depth of 2 or 3 inches thankfully.
We said our goodbyes and made our seperate ways home.

All in all a good day out in good company and no matter that it was COLD and very wet and windy it was still a good ride.

63.7 miles with about 1800ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42790490


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

Just enough time for a quick blast on the hybrid before I go to work. 6.27 mile loop on a dry sunny cool morning, wet roads but it least it wasn’t raining.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Dec 2019)

Very gentle bimble with our lass to McDonalds for a coffee. 21 miles round trip, was cold but sunny.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2934503988


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Dec 2019)

A 15 mile ride on my Cube yesterday and a 14 mile ride on my Spa this morning.

on my Spa I went for the delightful Darkie Hill. 24% at its Steepest

https://www.strava.com/activities/2931693677























And today 


































https://www.strava.com/activities/2934083264


----------



## Jenkins (15 Dec 2019)

Another Sunday shopping trip - this time to get a couple of pasta snacks from the local(ish) Aldi forlunch at work next week. Bright and sunny but a very stiff breeze, with heavy overnight rain leaving many of the back roads I prefer to use mud covered or looking a bit like this...




https://www.strava.com/activities/2934803469


----------



## galaxy (16 Dec 2019)

Sunday morning , squeezed a nice 14 mile local circut in. So nice to get out in the sun, although still very flooded.


----------



## Landsurfer (16 Dec 2019)

Unremarkable ride ... just nice to be out and about even for just a couple of hours......


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Dec 2019)

Another utility ride today on the hybrid for a bottle of milk. 4.25 mile.


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Dec 2019)

It was a lovely sunny day in Shropshire today, no wind or rain for a change and I had planned a new route to try. I started to Northwood, through to Welshampton where I turned to Lyneal down a filthy muddy lane then turned to Loppington where I found a tractor and hedge cutter filling the lane. The farmer did see me and moved over to let me past the lane did come out in Loppington but not quite where I thought it would. Turned to go through Loppington to Burlton and up to Myddle, turned again to Balderton , over the Wem road and down a big bank to Yorton. Unfortunately this means going up a big bank to get to Clive, went through Clive to turn back towards Wem where the prize for worst overtake of the day goes to the hearse which passed me despite the oncoming traffic, turn to Barkers Green, Aston, back into Wem, over the railway crossing to Creamore, Edstaston, Highfields, Horton and past The Moatshed back home. I am thinking of entering the cycle Shropshire sportive/sponsored ride for Hope House next year so trying some new routes to get some longer rides done first.28 miles @15mph average and a nice change of scenery.


----------



## gavgav (16 Dec 2019)

A day of carrying out Interviews had drained the life out of me and so I needed a ride after work. The River is out of its banks again and so had to use my alternative shorter town route. Glad I didn’t choose the lanes, as there has been an accident on the A49, which is closed and so traffic chaos down the diversion routes.

Chilly but deadly calm as I followed the cycle paths to Reabrook and Heathgates, then joined the roads through Castlefields. Came to the bend, where Sydney Avenue starts, to find the road closed signs out, but decided to risk it and see if the River was indeed on the road. It wasn’t, but was lapping the edge of it by the weir. I think it will be impassable, tomorrow, after yesterday’s monsoons.

Continued over the bridge and into Monkmoor, where a youth crossed the road, diagonally from the right, not even looking to the left, causing me to have to brake hard. I rang my bell at him and startled his 1 brain cell!

Looped around the estate, then up past the Shirehall, before taking London Rd, Ebnal Rd, Wenlock Rd and a spur of the moment to go and see how the nearby A5 services construction was getting on.....It’s open!! Has a Subway, Sainsbury’s Local and Petrol Station, which could be useful for me, certainly on quiet days at least. Might be packed during the Summer holidays though, with the hordes heading for Wales, stopping there.

10.8 miles


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Dec 2019)

Sunday's ride. Too cold and icy to go out in the morning but it looked better in the afternoon. It was still very cold and took about 6 miles to warm up, whence I had to stop to strip off a layer. I had a quick chat with some chooks, not my own for a change. 






From there I carried on up the Woll climb. Like most border hills these are very rounded which means there is no view into the valleys from the summit. Not being in a hurry I stopped before the view disappeared. 





View looks north east. Bottom part of Selkirk above the back wheel, Galashiels in the distance above the top tube, top end of Selkirk above the front wheel. The bike is beautifully perched on the turf which was frozen solid. There had been no ice on the road up to now, but there was some on the summit plateau which wasn't surprising as it's higher. Unfortunately there was a lot of intermittent ice on the descent and on roads on the other side of the hill. Next pic is half way down the descent trying (and failing) to capture the snow covered Cheviot on the horizon.




It was now just after 3:00 and the sun was rapidly dipping towards the horizon. Due to the state of the roads I couldn't make rapid progress until I got to lower altitude further east, at which point I was inevitably passed by the cooncil gritter. 
I had lights anyway and was home before it was completely dark. 
The map -






30.15 miles @ 12.7mph, 686m up.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Dec 2019)

Another utility ride today on the hybrid, just to Boots the chemist on the other side of town for a flu jab. Never had one before, not sure why I did it this time but the Fragrant MrsP said we should, so we did.







6.85 miles today, the seventh consecutive day riding my bike and the sixth not using the car unnecessarily. Getting close to my end of year goal now.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Dec 2019)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to the Mayfly. 17 of us gathered there for a short ride in the lanes to Broadwas and our annual CTC Xmas dinner. 30 at the pub and it was good to catch up with many. Meal over Bill D, Mrs 26 and me went by Kightwick and Alfrick before the sun set. Nice wee social outing. 39 smiles


----------



## footloose crow (17 Dec 2019)

*Tuesday17 December. East to Goss Moor and the Clay Country*

Frost this morning and the air sharp in my lungs like breathing ice, fingers ends numb where they touch the metal of the brake levers, heading downhill into the shadowed lane that runs north of Truro past the primary school, playground sounds that take me back to my old job. Yesterday Madame Crow and myself cycled to the seaside along sunny, dry lanes and had lunch in Portreath, watching the winter waves storm the beach. Those 36 hilly miles are dragging on my legs today. Nothing is in sync this morning, breathing ragged, legs hurting on the smallest gradient, clanking, ugly gear changes, wobbles on the mud covered lane past Idless Woods. This lane never dries out until the end of winter, shaded even today under the bare branches of oak, ash and hazel with deep drifts of leaves and lumpy trails of mud from tractor wheels.

Once uphill and clear of the woods I can see far to the west there is a darkness on the horizon, a promise of rain to come. For now the pale blue sky is still clear of clouds and the air sparkles, I am breathing frozen champagne. My legs have stopped grumbling.

The plan today is to roughly follow the line of the A30 eastwards but on small lanes and forgotten ways, dipping up and down, crossing the valleys that run north south down from the spine of Cornwall. The lanes are very quiet, some closed to traffic where they were once part of the old A30 before the dual carriageway, a thin and weedy line of tarmac slowly surrendering to gorse and bramble. A vision of post apocalyptic Britain when the oil runs out and everyone uses bikes. 






Sometimes I can see the A30, traffic moving slowly at this distance, just a faint hum from time to time.






Every time I stop to look at the map (I have a map today!) or to lose some of the tea that is pressing on my bladder, I feel the warmth of the sun, even though the air is cold, grating my throat, chilling me deep inside. The sun has brought out the birds, some pheasant born this year just coming into their colours, daft birds that run across the road, stop and then run back making me brake to avoid them. The magpies are always here, as are the crows but there are smaller birds, moving too quickly to identify, their trilling informing me spring is coming one day, just not today. The threatened rain is moving to the north coast as it so often does, leaving me in sunshine, although it is no warmer.

Across the A30 and now the long pull uphill through Fraddon and Indian Queens. The A30 somewhere to my right rises steeply too and I can hear the trucks grinding down through the gears, as am I, warm now as I work hard pushing the pedals down. 

On and along, the road mercifully flat until the turn right onto Goss Moor, a wilderness of uncultivated land, swampy after the winter rains, a mixture of moor and bog covered in dwarf oak. It is the largest area of mire in south west England but fortunately it has a cycle path across it. I pass the place that is the source of the River Fal and then follow it's infant valley along twisting lanes, my vista blocked by tall, uncut hedges and small copses.






Now it is up and up and up along narrow lanes, lined with granite walls, to the mining village of St Dennis. This is an uncompromising landscape, cut through with huge china clay quarries and pyramidal spoil heaps. I have chosen roads that take me away from the heavy traffic of laden lorries carrying clay to processing plants but even so a large tipper truck causes me to wobble, heart racing, adrenalin in my blood as it suddenly appears on my elbow, it's noise masked by the hat over my ears and the wind whistling in my helmet. There is too little space for us both and I stop suddenly, yanking the brakes and finding sanctuary in a small widening of the road, a place where the granite walls move back slightly. I am not convinced the driver, sitting some ten feet higher than me and rumbling down the road even knows or cares that I am here, trembling, cross.

From St Dennis it is a fast downhill for a few miles to St Stephen. Cornwall - the land of the Saints. I can see the evidence of mining everywhere although it is all now in decline as new deposits of china clay have been found in Brazil. It is like Kentucky or West Virginia here, small communities separated by tradition and steep hills. But there is no Clay Country music apart from the brass bands that practice in the squat granite village halls. No fiddles or banjos, although there is tradition of Cornish folk singing, the words sound sad and plaintive but I can't speak Cornish like nearly everyone here, so it is the melody and sound and not the words that move me. 






My memory from planning the route was that there were no more hills after St Stephen - I am wrong. A steep uphill, deceptive so that I stand on the pedals, forcing the bike to ascend thinking this is just a small ramp and then the lane turns and steepens further, more and more of it, two crows sitting on a telegraph pole mocking my efforts as my heart strains to keep pace with my ambition for climbing this hill. And then steeply down, back to the familiar game of snakes and ladders as the down is followed by another up although this time I can see the line of the road as it winds up the hill that is blocking the horizon, an uphill skein of hedges across the empty pastures, the cows now indoors and out of the cold.

Muddy lanes, tall hedges, more small rises and falls until in the slanting afternoon light I can finally see Probus and this is the penultimate hill. A fast descent down Truck Hill and now only the last couple of miles home, spinning along by the Tresillian River, low tide, the December sun dropping early so now it's picking out the shadowed course of the river in its deep trench and the platforms of mud, flashing and glowing in the light. A last hill, spinning slowly, keeping my breathing under control but not going to bother the Strava KOM time today - or any day. Arriving home, the lawn is starting to freeze again although it is only mid afternoon. 

I am still aiming at my own 'Festive 500', but one where I have all of December and not just a week to complete it. More than halfway through the month now and 300km done; 200km to go. The next three days have weather warnings for wind and rain, so I can rest. I need a rest. Cornwall is beautiful but there are a lot of ups and downs.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2019)

Another lovely write up @footloose crow . I have cycled most of those roads while holidaying in Cornwall so your write ups always bring back memories .I think Cornwall is properly hilly you do well putting the miles in


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Dec 2019)

Floods again in the valley so I took the Tunnel Hill dodge to the meet. Jules H and Margaret PR were waiting. We avoided the school as that was likely to be flooded too. So around by The Rampings got us onto our usual route for Tewkesbury. The River here was high but the flooding wasn't too bad. We took a very short detour to visit Aston-on-Carrant, a first for me. At Beckford the cafe was closed so we adopted plan B and headed for The Queen Elizabeth Inn at Elmley Castle. Very nice too. We asked about Eckington Bridge and.were assured it hadn't flooded. So that allowed us to take our standard run back by the Combertons and Strensham to Upton where we parted. It was a good day for birds of prey today. 3 Red Kites, many Kestrels and Buzzards and on my way back at Tyre Hill I spied a rather rare Hen Harrier. Wonderful. 58 smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

[*EDIT: I posted this in entirely the wrong thread. For some reason I mistook this thread for the "Your Ride Today" thread. Sorry about that. Quite how I managed this I'm not entirely sure, I'm putting it down to a lack of proper tea...*]

The plan today was to ride around a 60k loop through the valley to the south of us, but after job applications were completed I realised the sun would set and I'd be riding the second part in the dark. This isn't the end of the world as I've cycled it in darkness when commuting to college but it also wouldn't be a lot of fun, so I reluctantly went for a rather shorter loop around the local airport. Not as scenic but better than nothing.





The first stage was along the valley that passes our village. This it turns out, is quite muddy when it is wet.

Fortunately the bike was getting a bit muddy so it needed a clean anyway...






There are so many infrastructure projects around the airport it is getting difficult to find a way through. It sits in the fields like a Martian colony: suddenly you go from being surrounded by ploughed farmland to paved roads, glass buildings and advertisements.

I cut through the exhibition centre, feeling pretty smug until I found that the authorities had found this route and made a diversion. As this is so they can build a tram route to the airport I probably shouldn't complain.

Still did though.






As suddenly as it appears, the airport ends and I was back in open countryside. This is the old route of a railway line, turned into a cycleway when the railway was rebuilt to go under the airport. I generally don't take pictures for a bit after this as the cycleway crosses the US military section of the airport and I'm told they get quite fussy about people with cameras.






To the south of the airport now. This is a _Feldweg _or agricultural road, open to pedestrians, bikes, and tractors but not cars. As you can see it is a little mucky. What you can't see is that the bike has cleaned it up by transferring much of the muck onto the frame and me.






Return of "My bike in front of a control tower".






Last leg of the ride using another _Feldweg_: our village is on the other side of those trees. light vanishing, bike utterly, utterly filthy having hit a dip in the road that was flooded with silty mud.

It was so bad I cleaned the bike when I got back. I doubt it was a very good job: I had to stop every three minutes and switch the light on again, but at least it'll be an improvement. It also meant I realised one of the pedals is getting loose,so I guess that'll go on the never ending "urgent jobs" list...

Mod Note:
the mods team just saw this, I'm moving it now to the your ride today thread.
@Andy in Germany next time please use the report function


----------



## Old jon (19 Dec 2019)

Ooops. Seventeen days since my last ride. And I have changed continents again, back to the UK. Three days after returning to the f - f - f - freezing weather here I was rewarded with the beginnings of a cold. It was only this morning that I felt anything like going for a ride and it did help that the local temperature is a few degrees warmer.

It did feel strange though, and I cannot work out why. Riding on the left maybe. Anyway, this was always going to be a short ride, a dozen miles in the end although I did have ( silly ) ideas of riding further. A wander through Holbeck to start with, the place has changed little. Find Office Lock and the towpath and ride towards Liverpool. Sounds good, but that might have been a bit too much for one day. I reached Viaduct Road but neglected to turn off there. Feeling idle, I carried on along the towpath for a while and noticed a turn to the relatively new Kirkstall railway station. Let’s look along there.






No ticket barriers, which seems odd for a station less than four years old, but across the line and then the river to reach Abbey Road and the right turn to take me back into Leeds. Just a few more urban miles to remind the legs what riding is about, return to the towpath by the river bridge from Whitehall Road. That leaves a short pedal through a corner of Hunslet and across the motorway ( bridge ) to home, happily reached just as the next shower started. Pretty good, the next will be better.

And the whole route


----------



## jongooligan (19 Dec 2019)

Free at last from the icy shackles that have bound us for over a week, it was a day for a ride! Full of enthusiasm I leapt from my pit and pulled back the curtains. Yeeuch! The ice has gone only to be replaced by a dreary drizzle falling from a leaden sky.

Got a bad case of cabin fever though so got my stuff together and took myself off over Waldridge Fell in a cool, blustery wind. Kept myself warm with the toil of climbing up to Daisy Hill then went through Sacriston, Witton Gilbert (where I failed to trigger the 30mph warning sign) and on to Langley Park.

Straight on, up the steepest climb out of the village, getting a short break at the left turn before the climb steepens again at the hairpin. Now for the drop down into the Deerness valley, covering the brakes but not touching them, head down, trying to reach escape velocity before the bend at the bottom.






Deerness Ford

The ford rarely has any water coming over the road but the ground is saturated and we had heavy rain last night. The steep climb from the ford took me up through New Brancepeth and into the clouds at Pit House. I've never seen any vehicles on this lane before but today I was overtaken at the very top by an Audi driver who then slammed on his/her brakes and absolutely bricked it on the descent with me glued to the rear bumper, unable to get past.

At Brancepeth I headed towards the River Wear and the climb of Page Bank to bring me into Spennymoor. The climbing continues all the way to Kirk Merrington where the subsequent drop to Leasingthorne can be taken at maximum velocity, being straight and wide enough just to let go and allow gravity to take over. Whoohoo!

A section of lanes and back roads brought me to Bishop Auckland where I crossed Newton Cap viaduct to get onto the railway path. It was raining properly by now, without a break in the clouds, so this section was just about getting the miles done so I could get home. Most of the climbing in this ride is in the first third so it was easy to maintain a good pace. As I got closer to Durham the number of dog walkers began to increase so I got back on the road at Meadowfield and made for Neville's Cross.

From there it was just a matter of riding up the A167 as quickly as possible to get home for several brews before cleaning and lubricating the bike. 40 miles with 2,700ft of climbing.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Dec 2019)

Bloody filthy weather today. Another utility ride on the hybrid, I put on my waterproofs dragged the bike out. Puncture, FFS! Found the culprit a small piece of plastic, replaced tube, pumped up and left. By the time I got out it was pissing down and a really strong wind, on the way back I had to protect my eyes with my gloved hand the rain was really stinging. A smidge over 5 miles.

When I got home I repaired the inner tube and put that in my bag as a spare.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (20 Dec 2019)

As my last cycle rides have been pretty dreary affairs I suddenly remembered a ride I did back in 1975, don`t laugh. So, my ride today is that ride.

Back in 1975 just after I'd left school, I had a bit of time on my hands between working part time in my parents shop and starting my full time job the next month so I decided to go on a bike ride. I had done quite a few on my Raleigh Olympus since being bought for me in 1972. This day was different or at least it turned out different and I thought that I'd share it with you.


I started out from my home in Hadleigh and cycled to Stowmarket, incidentally that is where the bike came from and I rode home on in 1972. I must add that the saddle height was never altered from the day I rode away from the bike shop, so the set up must have been right. The route to Stowmarket was all on the main road via Bildeston and Hitcham, no country lanes for me then. When I reached Stowmarket I thought to myself “ where next ? ”. The answer being Ipswich, well it seemed like a good idea at the time !
So I set off again on what was the A45 (pre A14) to Ipswich via Needham Market and Great Blakenham and Claydon. I do recall finding the climb from Claydon to Ipswich a bit of a challenge the. On a 5 speed freewheel and single chainring I should not have been so Surprised. I ventured down the Norwich Rd getting my legs back after the climb and then around the docks. I thought that I'd head off to Shotley on the peninsula but for some reason found myself on the wrong side of the River Orwell so backtracked from Landseer Rd to the Wherstead Road and then out along the Strand. I will add that I took nothing with me, no drinks cage and no food. As for spare tubes and tools, what were they ?
I eventually arrived at Shotley via Freston hill (another fairly steep climb)and Chelmodiston. I continued on to Shotley Gate and I stopped at the village store and bought some food and drink, I was a bit peckish at that stage. That was a slight understatement. I didn't go any further as I'd already done the best part of 40 miles and so headed back towards Chelmodiston and then to Holbrook, at least the terrain was pretty flat for quite a few miles, recovery time.
From Holbrook I continued to Stutton and then cycled a short way on the A137 before turning off to East Bergholt. East Bergholt is a quite an odd village in as much as there are three parts to it. I dare say in some parts these would have been separate villages. Consequently it seems ages before I left the village and at this stage I was tiring quite a bit. It was a warm June day after all. Holton St. Mary then appeared and Raydon and finally Upper Layham by which time there were a couple of hills before the flat snake of a road alongside the River Brett and finally into Benton Street Hadleigh and back to where we started. By this time I was quite exhausted well for a short while. You seem to recover a lot quicker when you are younger. The mind still can do things as you get older but the body often says otherwise.
That ride finished at just over 60 miles and for a 16 year old that hadn't cycled any further than about 10 miles it was an epic. No mobile phone, no sat nav, no tools excepting a pump, no helmet and I was only wearing a t-shirt and football shorts (picture 1970`s shorts !) I did enjoy that ride and only thought about it again last week and what an achievement it was. Apart from the bit in Ipswich I never got lost but then that is what signposts are for.
Since then I`ve done the London to Brighton twice and the Suffolk 100 and the Boxford Tornado (60) in 2016. When I think back to 1975 what was different ? Far fewer vehicles on the roads and no close passes for one thing and just one other thing, 16 year old legs and engine !!









Just one other thing, I never did get the cat to ride the bike and it looks as if the gear cable was loose when I took the photo Happy days !


----------



## pjd57 (21 Dec 2019)

First run for 10 days ( holiday to Fuertaventura ).
Not quite as warm , but still a nice mild day in Glasgow.
East across the city and out to Uddingston and back.
All uneventful except for a few words with a postie who seemed to think leaving his mail van across the cycle lane on a 40 mph road was ok


----------



## jongooligan (21 Dec 2019)

Another maungy day in County Durham but no ice and very little wind so I took myself off up the C2C path. It was a chilly descent to Chester le Street but a warming climb to Pelton Fell wher I got onto the path.

The path was quiet this morning and gloomy in the mist with the trees dripping onto the track- not the weather to inspire great deeds. I stopped at Beamish to take of a layer now that I'd warmed up.





Beamish Shorthorn

I continued on up to Annfield Plain in thickening fog thinking 'bugger this for a lark' and deciding I'd chuck it at the next turn but when I got there I changed my mind. At Annfield Plain the path has been diverted from the old railway line and 'improved' but riding up the old line might just rekindle my enthusiasm.





The Old Line

I stepped over the fence and rode up that mucky track and started to have fun. There had been a motorbike along there recently so it was badly chewed up. Just beyond that shot it becomes singletrack too so I was having to concentrate hard on staying upright as the back wheel slid this way and that. It was all over too soon and on reaching the road the fog was now thickening into rain so I turned for home.

Through Burnhope and Holmeside onto Edmondsley crossroads where there had been an accident. The police were there and while they held me up I heard the drivers of the crashed cars wishing each other a merry Christmas - very British.

Once through the holdup it was down over Waldridge Fell. There must have been some residual adrenaline in my system from the off roading as I found myself doing 30mph, downhill through the bends in Waldridge village. Felt a sudden thrill of fear as the loose gravel skittered and popped under my wheels and overcame the instinct to grab the brakes. Looking through the bends and holding the line I had a grin like a crack in a pie crust as I shot through the village. 

What a buzz. Even on the dreariest of days it's worth getting out on your bike.





18 miles and not much climbing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

_This got posted into the "Who has the Jersey?" thread by mistake, possibly because the resident five year old needed help ejecting her big brother from the bog because she had an urgent call of nature (what is it with teens locking themselves in the bog to use their smart phones?) Anyway, here it is, two days late but in the correct thread finally: apologies to those who've read it before..._

The plan today was to ride around a 60k loop through the valley to the south of us, but after job applications were completed I realised the sun would set and I'd be riding the second part in the dark. This isn't the end of the world as I've cycled it in darkness when commuting to college but it also wouldn't be a lot of fun, so I reluctantly went for a rather shorter loop around the local airport. Not as scenic but better than nothing.






The first stage was along the valley that passes our village. This it turns out, is quite muddy when it is wet.

Fortunately the bike was getting a bit grubby over the last few days so so it needed a clean anyway...






There are so many infrastructure projects around the airport it is getting difficult to find a way through. Thae airport and exhibitions centre (seen above) sit in the fields like a Martian colony: suddenly you go from being surrounded by ploughed farmland to paved roads, glass buildings and advertisements.

I cut through the exhibition centre, feeling pretty smug until I found that the authorities had found this route and made a diversion. As this is so they can build a tram route to the airport I probably shouldn't complain.

Still did though.






As suddenly as it appears, the airport ends and I was back in open countryside. This is the old route of a railway line, turned into a cycleway when the railway was rebuilt to go under the airport. I generally don't take pictures for a bit after this as the cycleway crosses the US military section of the airport and I'm told they get quite fussy about people with cameras.






To the south of the airport now. This is a _Feldweg _or agricultural road, open to pedestrians, bikes, and tractors but not cars. As you can see it is a little mucky. What you can't see is that the bike has cleaned it up by transferring much of the muck onto the frame and me.






Return of "My bike in front of a control tower".






Last leg of the ride using another _Feldweg_: our village is on the other side of those trees. light vanishing, bike utterly, utterly, filthy having hit a dip in the road that was flooded with silty mud.

It was so bad I cleaned the bike when I got back. I doubt it was a very good job: I had to stop every three minutes and switch the light on again, but at least it'll be an improvement. It also meant I realised one of the pedals is getting loose,so I guess that'll go on the never ending "urgent jobs" list...


----------



## geocycle (21 Dec 2019)

Got out again today after weather and illness interlude. Bit drizzly so headed to Arnside, Cumbria. Pictures show bike doing a Titanic pose at the end of the short pier looking toward the viaduct. Nice Christmas tree as well. Next picture is of Morecambe bay looking wonderful in the wintry light.


----------



## footloose crow (21 Dec 2019)

*21 December Perranporth before it rains*

Tonight the northern hemisphere starts to wobble back towards the sun and our days will be imperceptibly longer. This is a milestone date. A weather window this morning before the next weather front arrives soaking the already saturated fields, pouring onto the roads and leaving a rich deposit of discarded twigs, old leaves and mud. So out early, early-ish anyway and the roads are not yet full of Christmas shoppers, , houses silent, curtains drawn, gardens bedraggled, a grey light, black clouds boiling up far to the west promising a deluge later. 

The lanes out to Idless are becoming familiar this winter but today a new experience. Two cyclists, yellow jacketed and hunched over their bars are in front of me and then they are behind me. I greet them and share my incredulity that I have overtaken someone and then later reflect that it was probably not what they wanted to hear. I am under pressure now to stay ahead and tackle the next hill with more than usual zeal, to arrive at the summit at a crawl and breathless. I want to remove a layer but dare not stop in case I am overtaken myself. It is some miles before I realise that they are not behind me. Later I find them on Strava and find we parted ways quite quickly. 

Today is uneventful. I have a map. I don't get lost. There are no close passes. The road rolls beneath the wheels and I watch the countryside and the darkening sky. Through Goonhavern and then down Reen Hill to Perranporth, the surf visible from a mile away, great foaming breakers that are removing the sand from the beach this winter at a rapid rate. 






The surf shops are still open in Perranporth and the streets are busy with holidaymakers here for Christmas, hunched up against the wind and drizzle. The pasty shops are full but the cafes are closed. We have a twelve month season here and I am glad for tourism provides a third of our county's income and without it, we should be even poorer.

A brief stop on the beach, no one out surfing today. They will be seeking out the sheltered spots on the south coast. 






Now out along Perrancombe, a narrow lane lined with large comfortable detached properties and then gently uphill at first until out of Perranporth and beneath a canopy of dripping beech trees the lane rears up and we are on the way to St Agnes. I planned to circumnavigate St Agnes Beacon, a lonely hill to the west of St Agnes that has a raised road running around it with commanding views of the Atlantic. It has started to rain now, there will be views of grey cloud and grey sea and no visible horizon and I feel the need to go home.

So Goonbell next, a small village perched on a hill and then the NCN route along back lanes with more down than up that will take me back to Truro. The rain is hammering on my helmet, soaking my hair and running down my neck. I zip up my jacket, no waterproofs today and hunch down, spinning as fast as I can to get out of the rain. Cars pass in a hiss of spray, I see faces turn towards me and I can imagine what they will be thinking. I just hope they see my blinking lights and the flash of yellow overshoes. I intended to go further today but it looks as if the front is moving faster than expected and the sky is very dark now. 

Truro arrives and I am suddenly in the town centre, Santa hats and thick coats, people laden with Primark and Next bags, the street lights have come on early and car brake lights, red, rain obscured, reflect on the wet road. For two hours I have been lost in my own thoughts, the reverie that comes with pedal spinning and being in the countryside and now I am catapulted into Christmas, tinsel and lights and crowds. I am cold now, hands frozen as I didn't bother with gloves this morning, fingers clumsy and thick. One final hill, taken slowly until I see that I am not gaining on a runner ahead of me, overweight and puffing. So I make more effort, greet him cheerily as I pass and then sink back into bottom gear once out of sight. Such vanity.

The best part of a ride is the hot shower, the mug of steaming tea, cycle gear in the washing machine, bike scrubbed down. The 'Strava moment' next - but I still languish in mid table on every hill and I can see that my times are getting longer not shorter. I wonder about paying more for Strava Summit so I can see how the over 60s do although I fear that they are even faster than the younger cyclists. The weather front has arrived, the rain heavy now, trees whipping in the gale, all the house lights on although it is not yet mid day.


----------



## footloose crow (21 Dec 2019)

Forgot the map!!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Dec 2019)

Christmas ride with the Saturday Crew. Only 4 of us though. Steve E, John G, Jules H and me. We had to avoid flooding so Longdon featured today as did The Rampings. At The Mythe we paused for coffee and snacks. Then around by the White Rabbit to Upton. Now the Three Kings was inaccessible as the Hanley Road was flooded so we dodged around to The Swan at Hanley Swan for our Christmas beer. Just a steady potter back for me via the Town. 38 smiles


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Dec 2019)

Yet another utility ride today to Didcot to buy some sundry items that I’m sure are of no interest to anyone, the town centre was busy with folks doing Christmas shopping but they didn’t look at all happy about it, not a lot of good cheer around as far as I could see.

My bits and pieces done I cycled home into a light headwind. 5.40 miles today, another none car errand and a few miles closer to my end of year goal.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Dec 2019)

I headed out into the almost- solstice (the shortest day being tomorrow) gloom. Going downhill through Melrose and signalling a left turn I used a bit too much front brake which induced a brown short moment as the front wheel skidded. The roads round here are covered in mud, road salt, gravel, water and diesel which doesn't help. 
I took a brief detour down a dead end I've never been down before and stopped to take a picture of the spectacular gloom. 





View looks south west. The road is pointing straight towards the River Tweed which can just be seen behind the tree. To the right on the horizon are the Eildon Hills. This was taken at 3:20 or twenty minutes before sunset, which is already a minute later than a couple of days ago. Home is the other side of the hills but all lights were fully charged. Back in Melrose I stopped outside the Greenyards to watch the egg chasing for five minutes. Both teams looked wet and muddy, which is curious because the pitch is an artificial one, installed this year along with the floodlights.

Today's map -




29.7 miles @ 12.8 mph, 607m up.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (21 Dec 2019)

After rain in the night and more rain around 8.00 this morning I knew the roads would still be wet but at least by the time I got out at 10.00 the sun was out but feeling more chilly than it might suggest. I decided on keeping to the fairly main roads that I knew would at least be flood free. I headed up on the B1113 to Bacton and then Finningham, where I turned left to Westhorpe where I did meet a partial flood but at least was able to go around on the footpath. From here I then went to Wyverstone and did a loop before heading back to Bacton and re-tracing my route to Stowmarket.
There was a fair bit of traffic about, more so because the other route to Bacton from Haughley was closed because of dare I say it, flooding. All the traffic seemed to be in a hurry and not many happy faces about. I did get a nice smile from a post lady as she thought better of it than cross in front of me. There were four people out on horses and they too seemed friendly.
The ride was just 20.5 miles and good to get out after yesterdays rain and at least I was able to try out the new 12-26 cassette I fitted yesterday. Furthermore I passed the 3500 mile mark today so equally pleased about that. The bike got a good clean this afternoon whilst it was still dry. The rain returned later.

Happy days.


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Dec 2019)

It was a lovely sunny morning in Shropshire so to continue my mission to find some new routes I consulted a map, made some rough notes in case I got lost on the bits I didn’t know and hoped there would be no floods. I started out to Northwood then turned to Bettisfield, then turned back to Hampton Bank and Welshampton turning by the school down unknown lanes with more hills than I usually find to Coptiviney and past The Mere into Ellesmere, through Ellesmere and past Ellesmere College to Lee to more unknown territory turning to pass Whitemere into Spunhill. Cross the Shrewsbury road up past a nature reserve before coming to lanes I recognised near Colemere, round Colemere, into Lyneal , Brown Heath, Loppington where I thought I would add a bit extra on by going to Nonely then turning back to Wolverley and home, this was a mistake because the lane was flooded and I got wet but not far from home. The lanes are really filthy now with mud, mushed up leaves and hedge cuttings and I have noticed Shropshire council don’t seem to repair any lanes with hills in this part of Shropshire which makes for some interesting descents trying to find a route past the potholes and bits with no road surface. 23 miles with not much traffic about and didn’t get lost.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Dec 2019)

Im in the middle of my last half century of the year 😁🇩🇰


----------



## Denis99 (22 Dec 2019)

Out yesterday for first ride on my newly built up Brother Big Bro frameset.

Ride around Afan Windfarm, Blade and cafe stop.

Bit murky, but no rain.


----------



## colly (22 Dec 2019)

Sunday morning and a dull dreary looking day. Out on the bicycle and it was a mucky nondescript ride. Nothing of note happened.No one cut me up. I wasn't flashed. 
Better than doing stuff at home though and the sun did get out a mile or so from home so I'm happy.

Just under 20 miles with 1300ft of up

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42978376


----------



## geocycle (22 Dec 2019)

Short day, so short 25 mile ride. Lots of birds out with big flocks of chaffinch, long tailed tits and geese. Nice kingfisher as well. Got up to Jubilee tower above Lancaster, first time for a while so pleased to know the legs still work.


----------



## Landsurfer (22 Dec 2019)

Canals and railway lines this morning. Wet and lovely. Passed Medowhell on the way out and they where already closing carparks .... !!!!
Why do people do this ...... spending millions of pounds on "stuff" ?
We buy pressies for the 4 children, but Julie and I have a £20 limit on presents for each other .... lots of fun stuff 

Anyway ..... great ride ...... 23.78 miles ......


----------



## Old jon (22 Dec 2019)

Almost warm this morning, and it was only gently showering for the first few minutes of riding. By the time I reached Jack Lane the wet had stopped. Oh, and I had realised it was Sunday.

Leave Holbeck and ride to and across Crown Point Bridge, and carry on to Leeds’ version of Regent Street. Not very shiny on a December Sunday morning but quiet enough. The road starts rising after turning off and it seems to keep going up all the way to the Oakwood Clock. And I was feeling it, so much that I stopped for a drink. And a rest, as the memory returned. The first time I ever saw an Ellis Briggs was at this clock, the meeting point for a club run. In 1964. It took me fifty years finally to ride my own Ellis Briggs here. Ah, ride away.

Turn left and head towards the big gates of Roundhay Park. The road still rises, pass the gates and Canal Gardens, traffic becoming busier now, and pedal along Street Lane to Harrogate Road. Turn right here and continue riding up hill. After a while, no more houses. Fields both sides, one final rise and the road heads downhill to the left turn that leads to Eccup Reservoir. Down to the dam wall, ride along there and I am ( now ) sure that the two cyclists travelling the other way were my brother and his wife. If so it is the first time I have seen either of them riding. Still, the road goes on. A bit more up and down leads to the level road to Eccup village.



The one through street leads to a ‘T’ junction. Turn left, away from the New Inn and towards Five Lane Ends and straight across to Church Lane. After crossing Adel Dam and a bit of a hill after that, the church is left behind. Back in the suburbs again, take the right turn to the A660 and turn left on that to head back towards Leeds’ centre. Almost all downhill, to Headingley. More descent to Kirkstall and the canal towpath. All the locks are downhill in this direction but there are a couple of bridges doing short and steep. Just so the legs don’t forget.

Cross the outward journey, turn to the right for the final stretch up to the street where I live. Cold feet, I reckon being clipped in draws some warmth away, all the rest pretty warm. But after twenty two rather good miles I am definitely looking forward to a shower.

A map that does not show 1000 feet of up


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Dec 2019)

Just a short one on my Spa today. Lots of standing water, a shower, a stiff breeze, sun and a rainbow.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Dec 2019)

Out collecting Audax Altitude Award points today. Short but lumpy ride with plenty of deep water about. I decreased my tyre pressure today to 62/65psi. Utterly luxurious and was enough to bowl through the odd hidden pothole without bashing the rims. Very sticky in the wet and crud too. Gurt lush my babs.


----------



## snorri (22 Dec 2019)

The forecast was good for today but a hard frost made walking risky on iced roads. 
Otherwise a beautiful day, blue skies and sunshine with thousands of geese transiting overhead from the seashore to farm fields.
Another day in the garage for the bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Dec 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP decided she wanted to do the Christmas shopping today, Waitrose, the nearest one is just over nine miles away. Knowing full well that the traffic would be a ‘mare we decided to cycle to Abingdon, a route that is most on cycle ways or on quiet country roads.

An uneventful ride, the sun was out and it wasn’t that cold, some standing water and damp roads but nothing awful. We stopped had a hot chocolate in Costa then did the shopping, which of course was a right pain. Packed the stuff into four pannier bags then we noticed it.

The Fragrant MrsP’s bike had a puncture. P.I.A. Piece of flint. Anyway once fixed we set off and an hour later we were home.
Just over 19 miles, my watch battery went flat so I didn’t record all the mileage on it.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Dec 2019)

Christmas card delivery duty on the Defy this afternoon; as its over a month since it moved I was fearing the worse but the bike was happy to be out on the road for once, having watched the ebiked hybrid come and go on a near daily working day basis. The new cassette seems to have stopped the chain slipping issues

Weather forecast was wrong – overcast with showers, so I played safe and took a full set of waterproofs bar gloves with me although the sun was out and remained so until the end of the ride when clouds started to appear but stayed dry until after I got home – currently wouldn’t be these parts without rain on a Sunday although I suspect the Danish Tourist Board are not happy with Procyclings comments on the UCI Mens Road Race that the weather turned Danish.

Annoyingly on the first downhill had to slow for a turning car. Then for the brief westerly the cycle route or A59 debate. The A59 looked pretty traffic free, that was until I reached it and had a lengthy wait for a gap in traffic. North to Killinghall and then up the A61, albeit for the detour through Ripley village and all those buildings of historic and architectural merit.




The section of the A61 onwards from Ripley has a Strava Segment of “Ripon Road Hell” – definitely not the case today




Decided with the puddles on the road to stay on the A61 as the country lanes through Markington were probably a touch worse and all vehicles were giving nice wide passes; something which remained for the rest of ride. So for the first time tackled the climb at Wormald Green and quickly concluded it looks worse in a car than on a bike, max gradient being 11.4% and did it in a time that is only twice that of Harry Tanfield in this years TdY.




Turned east to Bishop Monkton for the requisite postal duty and, with no one in, took the opportunity for a snack and drink on a bench by the stream through village; it was flowing quickly but a good couple of inches below any flooding occurring.




South to Knaresborough, the lanes were not too puddled and thanks to the Mini driver who slowed to let me avoid the pot holes on a bridge on what was part of the elongated Paracycling route immediately before the UCIs. Then up Beryl Burton; thought I had struggled too much on the steep climb section but turns out I was 5 seconds faster than last time up it. Then home via Bilton Lane and the A59.

21.31 miles 1306ft climbed 13.2 avg mph


----------



## Donger (22 Dec 2019)

Club ride time again. A small turnout, but with bikes tinselled up for Christmas. I hung some Christmas bells from my saddle which, in retrospect, was a very bad idea. Annoyed the hell out of all of us, jingling over pot-holed roads all morning. We chose to ride the Intermediates' route out to Berkeley, upping the miles a bit from what I'd expected and stopping for coffees at the Berkeley Tea Rooms. The lanes were muddy, but the morning was sunny and there were some nice views of the Severn. Also came across a massive flock of Canada geese in a stubble field near Berkeley .... probably on a day trip from the Slimbridge reserve nearby.

Bombed it back down the A38 on the way back, turning off for Frampton on Severn and my local lanes for the last 10 miles. Ended up doing 46.5 miles today .... leaving me just 6.2 miles short of my annual 3,000 mile target. I'll need shooting if I don't hit that by the end of the year.

Anyway, if I don't post again before Christmas Day, here's wishing you all a very Happy Christmas and good luck for next year to everyone who chooses to enter one of the monthly challenges for the first time. Go on, give it a go.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2019)

Our club Santa ride today - five rides happening: 3 road rides of varying length, a CX/MTB ride and the Go Ride kids ride; all meeting up at the same café at the same time. 81 of us descended on the poor serving staff, but a little preparation (and consideration) saw us all dealt with quickly. That's 81 of us all fancily dressed in Santa / elf / other Christmas motif and at least half of us wearing mud.

The Go Ride kids ride was our group led by myself with a friend acting as sweeper. 17 of us on the Trans Pennine Trail from Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park. The only downside was getting up to the café on the new campsite - 100ft of elevation in 0.23 miles at about 20%. We walked it (riding back down after was fun though  ).

A great ride with kids aged between 7 and 14 and their parents. The sky was dry, the ground was not. I had three bikes to clean when we got home. It turns out they weren't brown in colour as I thought but a blue and two reds 

A good time was had by all and we're looking forward to our New Year's Day ride which, while not getting such a good turnout as the Santa ride, is well-attended. Probably because it starts at 10AM 

14 happy and gentle miles at kids pace.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Dec 2019)

Just 20 mins on the turbo today still a bit meh so not killing myself


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2019)

This morning's wet weather scuppered the plans for today so I was set for a day off the bike until I got a text from my sister - she and my niece were just about to set off for a cup of tea at mum's, did I want to join them? Never one to turn down a free cuppa (and a light lunch as well as it turned out) I added in a bit of shopping on the way out and some Christmas card delivery to my step brother & half brother on the way back for a gentle 10 miles to round out the week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2019)

I need to get one thing clear: this is about a utility ride, okay? it wasn't for anything frivolous or fun, but for serious stuff and errand running. Don't get the idea I was enjoying myself.

Glad we've sorted that out.

We make our own Christmas/New Year cards, and having made a digital copy, I needed to get it printed off. Unfortunately our local printer had closed last year, so I had to go to Esslingen, the local big town. This is a mere 5 km away, but also about 200m downhill.

As usual, I have no pictures of the downhill section, because it squeezes those 200m of altitude into about 1.5 km so I spent it in the usual way of holding onto the brakes to keep the bike under control.






Still, it could be worse. Esslingen is a pretty nice town. It's a bit like York but with a rather larger old city. Right now it has the Christmas market...






And opposite that, the "Medieval Market" which fits well into the old centre. They really go to town on this, as you can see. I'm told it is a major tourist draw. If you're wondering the "Medieval" banners are the city flag. The pink building that looks like wedding cake is the old town hall. A few years ago it was completely restored using largely the same methods as the original coinstruction. The beams are all held in place with wooden pegs.






"Olde Worlde" ambience only slightly marred by electrical trunking crossing the entrance.

The city was independent of the rest of Germany until the early 1800's and they don't let you forget it. If it was anywhere else it would be famous and UNESCO listed.






Motorised traffic is heavily restricted in the old city, but bikes and pedestrians can travel along all the back streets. Bicycles tend not to go too fast because on anything but a full suspension bike those cobbles would loosen your teeth. The stone building on the right is the city library.

I wasn't about to climb up that hill I'd just come down so after cutting through the city, I left via the Wolf's Gate:






(No entry for cars, bicycles allowed)

And back into the 20th century. Well, mostly.






I took a dog leg through a couple of valleys which eventually bring me back to just below our village. This way I climbed most of those 200m gradually, leaving only a relatively short steep section.

The route goes through some villages...






And past the old hunting lodge of the kings of Württemberg before there was a revolution in 1848 and they were booted out.






There is even a road from the "country residence" to the hunting lodge, which is now a traffic free "agricultural road" which brought me to the bottom of the evil hill to the village.






Yeah, it's tough. I wasn't having fun at all...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2019)

PS: Here's a map of the ride above:








And remember, It was purely a utility ride, running errands...


----------



## Old jon (22 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And remember, It was purely a utility ride, running errands...



And remember, I am nobbut a bit jealous.
But aye, that deserves more than one like.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> And remember, I am nobbut a bit jealous.
> But aye, that deserves more than one like.



Last night I realised I need to deliver a piece of paper to a government office, so I have to ride it all _again_.

I think I'll survive...


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

Up at the crack of sparrows this morning and down to the town on the hybrids with the Fragrant MrsP for some last minute shopping.
Ain’t it dark in the mornings?! Had to dig the lights out, it’s the first time I’ve been out on a bike this early for years.
Quite a few cycling commuters out on the cycle route.
After the shopping was completed we had a bit of breakfast and came back, by which time the sun was up and bright.
5.46 miles which took me over 1500 miles for the year, three times more than last year, thanks mainly because of the ABC challenge.


----------



## jongooligan (23 Dec 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Then up Beryl Burton


 

Say what now?


----------



## Mike_P (23 Dec 2019)

jongooligan said:


> Say what now?


Add "the" in front and "cycle way" after but it has to be said it's a tight passage


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Dec 2019)

Lovely bright and mild winter's day. I decided to take to the old favourite Ashleworth route but knew that the Hams would be well under water by now. But I found a new flood at Murrell's End which looked rather deep. So I declined to continue and retraced to go the other way to Hartpury. I fancied the view from Woolridge so did that loop. The flooding below stretched a very long way into the distance. Extensive would be the word. So over Wickridge Street was the way. At Chaceley the water was well up onto the grass triangle. No point in attempting to get around the flood at Clive's Farm so I did Brotheridge Green from The Hook instead. The sun was dropping below the hills as I completed the last miles. Lovely day for an outing. 52 smiles


----------



## gavgav (23 Dec 2019)

I’ve got the 2 days off work, before Christmas and so I was determined to get out for a good long ride, before all of the festivities kick off. @Rickshaw Phil was also free and able to join me, which is always more enjoyable than a solo ride.

I was late setting off, after forgetting to set my alarm  but cycled over to Phil’s, passing the long queues of traffic that were trying to get into a well known food store on the Retail Park and arrived at 10:30. It was chilly out and a keen wind from the West/South West was blowing.

We left Phil’s and climbed up Lyth Hill, to avoid the worst of the traffic on the A49, crossed it fairly easily, when we needed to and continued down muddy and wet lanes to Condover, Ryton and Longnor. There were a few floods to deal with, but nothing as bad as my previous trip down there!

It was hard going, into the wind, before we turned out of it and began the long climb up Shoot Rough/Comley Hill. Wound our way up quite nicely and then enjoyed the fast descent into Cardington, before enjoying a wind assisted cruise to Hughley, which brought the average speed back up from its lowly single figure position.

At Hughley, we turned back into the cold wind and then paused for lunch, on the side of the road, near Harley. We were only there about 10 minutes, but we both got properly cold and so were glad to get moving again.

Phil “enjoying” lunch





We were cycling into the wind, towards Cressage and both of us were feeling very cold, so we paused for Phil to don an extra fleece and me to don my full finger gloves, which helped warm us up a bit.

At Cressage we had a short section on the busy A458, before climbing up towards Eaton Constantine and then joining the lane to Wroxeter. I was beginning to feel my legs, by now, having not done a huge amount of mileage recently, so it was slow progress into the wind.

The lane down to the old A5 was busy and then we joined the very muddy lane down to Upton Forge. We’d had really courteous drivers for virtually all of the ride, but along the lane met 4 vehicles, pulled in for them and only 1 could bother to say thank you, even that was begrudgingly! Merry Christmas people!!

The final section was to Upton Magna, Uffington and then through the busy town roads to Sundorne, Reabrook and home.

Thoroughly enjoyed getting some long mileage in again, with 41.5 miles done and 2200ft of climbing.

I’m 54 miles short of 1000 for the year, which is lower than I aim for, but with 2 months of no cycling, not too bad really. I’m going to try to get up to the 1000 but may be scuppered by weather and other plans.

Merry Christmas to all on this great thread and here’s to a good 2020 cycling for us all


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

Yuletide Felicitations to all the YRT folks.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 497493
> 
> 
> I need to get one thing clear: this is about a utility ride, okay? it wasn't for anything frivolous or fun, but for serious stuff and errand running. Don't get the idea I was enjoying myself.
> ...






Love the pics.Like the architecture
Happy Christmas 🎄


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Dec 2019)

Another sunny ride and with roads drying in the wind but still some filthy roads and flooding so staying on the tried and tested route albeit boring. I did take a different route out of Wyverstone this afternoon and made a mental note that this would be rather enjoyable in the summer, what`s summer the other half of me said. I was going to go through Cotton but had to backtrack as the road was flooded and I have got a bit bored with washing the bike after every ride like others no doubt. Alas I came back the way the same way on the B1113 and it was fairly busy but no close passes. So a 22 mile ride it was at 16.7 mph average but the wind was 19mph. 3526 mileage now.
May I wish everyone out there a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## footloose crow (23 Dec 2019)

*Monday 23 December Ring-a ring a - Roseland*

The Roseland is secret Cornwall. Not secret because anyone is keeping it secret; but because it changes shape and moves its lanes around every now and then, so that the road you thought you took from St Michael Penkevil to Ruan Lanihorne is not where it was the last time. Villages move. Lanes take you out one way and then return you to the same place, an endless Groundhog Day where left and right and north and south have no meaning. 

This means that people go looking for the hotel or pub they went to last year but can't find it again but do end up somewhere else which may be just as good - or perhaps not. Or it may be the same place but somehow different. In the middle of the Roseland is the quiet, almost deserted village of Tregony that advertises itself as the 'Gateway to the Roseland' although the main road bypasses it in a hurry to get to St Mawes. 

The Roseland is a peninsula made of peninsulas, a bony hand cut through by water and hidden valleys that may hold a stream or may not depending on how the valley feels that day. It is a shape shifting, bewitching, hidden and utterly beautiful part of south Cornwall somewhere between Truro and St Austell. Or at least that is where it was today. So the journey I describe may not be there by next summer, new lanes may mysteriously appear and others vanish. Or it may be my long promised GPS (Santa has it) will bring 21st century exactitude to this medieval landscape and cause it to behave. Perhaps I just need to use the map better. 







Nobody seems to live on The Roseland. There are squat houses and cob cottages, decaying manors, green streaked granite farmhouses and incongruously a few short terraces of 1960s build council homes located on lonely crossroads, close to the farms but nothing else. But no one actually lives here in winter or if they do, they are inside keeping warm or Christmas shopping. I see one dairy farmer, shiny green waterproofs and manure streaked wellies who waves a weary hand as I pass. I am passed in turn by a dirty white Peugeot van who announces his presence by sounding his horn causing my heart to stop. I think he was being kind.







The lanes pass through small copses and larger woods, all part of Lord Falmouth's land. All the large farms here are either Duchy of Cornwall or belong to Cornish aristocracy. The small tenant farms are struggling to manage with beef suckler herds or dairy for the local ice cream manufacturers. The large estates grow tea for Londoners, camellias and azaleas for the Eden Project, winter wheat and cabbage and daffodils. In an hour of cycling through this secret, medieval landscape, the tarring of the road is the only thing that has changed in hundreds of years. The poor remain poor, the rich remain rich. 






The plan is to head out of Truro and cross into the Roseland by a new lane I found on the map last night, that looked less up and down than the last route I tried here. It is a lane that I have never found before - and will probably not find again. It does the Cornish thing of 150 to 200 feet of reasonably steep uphill, confined between tall hedge-walls, the granite blocks hidden by straggling and bare ash and sycamore bushes and small trees. Then at the top a brief glance at the view before plunging down between deep hedges, the lane sinking into mud and debris and puddles until I am again back to the height where I started. It is important to be patient about this. It is the price of admission to The Roseland that you endure this dragons back trail, this lack of apparent progress, this sense that you are fighting gravity all the time.

On though the village of Philleigh, no vehicles in the pub car park, houses with curtains drawn and everything dripping, trees bedraggled and denuded from the coastal storm last night. The lane is more open now until the helter-skelter descent down the steep sides of the Fal valley arriving at the King Harry Ferry, named after Henry VI who had it built to carry pilgrims on their way to St Michael's Mount.







This is the place where Tristan, a knight of Cornwall and Brittany and Iseult, a Queen of Cornwall made a legendary crossing of the river. Tristan was having an affair with Iseult, who was wife of King Mark, monarch of Cornwall and chunks of Brittany. It wasn't Tristan and Iseult's fault they couldn't keep their hands off each other as they had accidentally swallowed a love potion disguised as wine. That still happens now at Christmas parties. It appears that King Mark suspected something was going on and summoned Iseult from the woods on my side of the Fal (where she had been dallying with Tristan) to a trial by fire. Iseult being pretty cunning arranged for Tristan to disguise himself as a labourer and to meet her at this river edge and carry her across the river on his shoulders. She was then able to pass the ordeal by fire because it was truthful when she said that only King Mark and the labourer who carried her across the river, had ever been between her legs.

I have told this story in the past to Madame Crow who has little patience with legends and history - 'its all been and gone, it doesn't matter'. . She contemplated the river, narrowed her eyes and asked why Iseult didn't just take the ferry. She also pointed out that the river is about eighty feet deep here so Tristan must have had long legs. 

These are the things going through my mind as I puff up the steep road on the other side of the Fal, breath rasping and legs cold after waiting for the ferry. Once at the top I continue downhill (again) to Feock following a route I have done before that takes me at sea level along the edge of Devoran Creek, with views across to the Carrick Roads and then joins the coast to coast cycle path. Yes, Cornwall has a coast to coast cycle route. Eleven miles sea to sea, twenty two if you come back afterwards. 






I only follow the cycle path for a mile as it becomes more challenging later on, large stones and small drops and places where the Carnon River has burst its banks flooding the path. Instead it is on and along the Bissoe Valley, trail riders sounding like demented chain saws on the hillside opposite where an old mine working has left a spoil heap of red stained rubble. I stop and watch for a while, admiring the skill with which the trail bikes ascend the steep slopes and then hurtle perpendicularly down the other side. They are the first signs of life all day apart from the odd car that has passed and a dog that followed me for a while.

As I climb the lovely wooded valley from Twelveheads, trees still in leaf in this sheltered dell, that leads up to the mining village of Chacewater I decide that I am not tired enough yet and add some miles to the day. Now it is up Kerley Hill once again, legs pumping and then a fast lane, almost flat that takes me onto a circuitous series of lanes north of Truro, dirty, clogged with mud and glinting wetly in the winter sun. More hills, more descents. I cross the grain of the land, ascending down to bankfull or flooding streams in the bottom of the valley and then puffing my way up the other side. 

I am close to Truro now and a right turn would take me home but I have other ideas and turn left instead, extending the ride up through St Allen and Trispen and then along the high ridge, back southwards, from where I can see the hills and clay spoil heaps of St Austell to the east and the long, green valleys that lead to Truro and the west on the other side. This is fine cycling, a little up and down, some bends, a few wooded copses to break up the view. Easy cycling and I know that I am nearly done so can let go of the reserves and pedal fast - as fast as I can. I keep thinking I am about to be overtaken by another cyclist but it is only my shadow, elongated in the low light that races towards me and then away as the land dips and rises. 

A fast downhill, the road greasy and green under overhanging trees and I need to be careful. But something has taken control of my spirit and I let go of the brakes, exulting in speed, careless of consequences, leaning into the bends, eyes wide, hands tight. I emerge into Tresillian village like a cork from a bottle and have to brake hard for the junction. An easy pedal home now, just a couple of hills, no more than 3% and 220 uphill feet. This is the hill that was as much as I could manage last Spring. It was my ultimate test in April to ascend the hill without stopping. Now I can breathe all the way to the top and although I will not be challenging the Strava KOM, I take a pleasure in the evidence of improvement. 

I had sent my older son, usually in Hong Kong but this week in Cornwall, a text with the picture of King Harry ferry and asked him to guess where I was. He responded in seconds. "Dad we are starting to worry about all this cycling in circles you do. Why don't you do Lands End to John o' Groats instead?'. 

I have read articles by people who have done that journey and admired them in much the same way I admire the people who are astronauts or Olympic athletes. Not for me. Too hard. Superhuman qualities required. But now a worm is stirring.....maybe, just maybe, in the summer when the weather is kind.... I could do.... Bristol to Truro. Hmm...that feels as if it would be downhill. 

Oxford to Truro? East to west, Lowestoft to Lands End?....I begin to compose what I will need to say to Madame Crow as I walk up the garden path.


----------



## galaxy (23 Dec 2019)

footloose crow said:


> *Monday 23 December Ring-a ring a - Roseland*
> 
> The Roseland is secret Cornwall. Not secret because anyone is keeping it secret; but because it changes shape and moves its lanes around every now and then, so that the road you thought you took from St Michael Penkevil to Ruan Lanihorne is not where it was the last time. Villages move. Lanes take you out one way and then return you to the same place, an endless Groundhog Day where left and right and north and south have no meaning.
> 
> ...


Did you steal the Ladies Dog, Lol


----------



## footloose crow (23 Dec 2019)

galaxy said:


> Did you steal the Ladies Dog, Lol


No. There must be some other explanation. The lanes do move around....it's not just me.


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Dec 2019)

Another dry day so I decided to try another new route as I hadn’t got lost so far, had a rough idea of where I was going but it is a very long time since I had been this way so checked the map and made a few notes and set off. I started following the same route as Saturday to Bettisfield, Welshampton and turn to Coptiviney, this time didn’t take the lane to Ellesmere but turned right towards Hampton Heath and Penley which was a bit hilly for someone who does not have to do hills! Turned towards Ellesmere up the steepest hill of the year and turned to Elson then turned again towards Perthy and into the wind. It all started to go a bit wrong from here and I got totally lost on these lanes so had to improvise and hope to eventually find a sign post to somewhere I knew thinking I should eventually come to the road I wanted😂, which I did just a few miles further back and the wrong side of a big hill at Welsh Frankton. Now I knew where I was I climbed up the hill and turned to Tetchill having to make a few guesses which lane to take to pass Ellesmere College and onto Lee back on a road I took on Saturday, past Whitemere, Spunhill, Wood Lane nature reserve and back to Colemere where I definitely knew my way home, through Lyneal, Loppington, Wolverley and home. A lot of bad driving today with people overtaking on junctions and close passes which spoilt it a bit. 33.7 miles and 1527ft of climbing which is about 3 times as much as I normally do. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2019)

Today was an almost perfect day for a bike ride - bright sunshine, cool temperatures and roads that were starting to dry out after the recent lousy weather. The only drawback was a stiff breeze as noted by @Shearwater Missile above riding arond 30 miles to the north of where I was.

Having started out with a trip along a single track road to Levington that was covered in mud & field runoff, I was glad that the majority of the rest of the route would be along better 'classified' roads. This consisted of the usual run through Nacton and into Ipswich, then out alongside the River Orwell under the Orwell Bridge (one of my favourite views)





and up to Freston and the road around Alton Water through Holbrook and Stutton to Brantham and then into East Bergholt. I'd planned to stop at the church there for a photo, but showed a bit of respect & changed my mind due to the presence of a hearse & 4 pall bearers waiting for a funeral to finish. 
Back onto the main road and under the A12 to Holton St. Mary which is where the effects of the recent weather started to be most visible




Further along the road, looking down from Upper Layham to the River Brett it was even more obvious




This took me into Hadleigh and the start of the ride back home and finally a bit of a tail wind on the road to Hintlesham, then Burstall and Sproughton before I took a short break for a snack bar at a regular stopping spot on Paper Mill Lane. Here the River Gipping was deeper & faster flowing than I've seen in many years - the first pic is from today, the second is two months ago for comparison







Finally into Claydon and the final run home through Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham with a final total of just over 63 miles and completion of the 100k per month challenge to go with both half century efforts.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2951320444


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Today was an almost perfect day for a bike ride - bright sunshine, cool temperatures and roads that were starting to dry out after the recent lousy weather. The only drawback was a stiff breeze as noted by @Shearwater Missile above riding arond 30 miles to the north of where I was.
> 
> Having started out with a trip along a single track road to Levington that was covered in mud & field runoff, I was glad that the majority of the rest of the route would be along better 'classified' roads. This consisted of the usual run through Nacton and into Ipswich, then out alongside the River Orwell under the Orwell Bridge (one of my favourite views)
> View attachment 497651
> ...


That is the best view of the Orwell Bridge, you are right. The worst view is being in a car going over it or stuck in traffic because of an accident that seem to be frequent or at least used to. Nice pictures by the way and some of my old stomping ground too.


----------



## steven1988 (24 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our club Santa ride today - five rides happening: 3 road rides of varying length, a CX/MTB ride and the Go Ride kids ride; all meeting up at the same café at the same time. 81 of us descended on the poor serving staff, but a little preparation (and consideration) saw us all dealt with quickly. That's 81 of us all fancily dressed in Santa / elf / other Christmas motif and at least half of us wearing mud.
> 
> The Go Ride kids ride was our group led by myself with a friend acting as sweeper. 17 of us on the Trans Pennine Trail from Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park. The only downside was getting up to the café on the new campsite - 100ft of elevation in 0.23 miles at about 20%. We walked it (riding back down after was fun though  ).
> 
> ...


You forgot the bit about missing the class clown.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2019)

steven1988 said:


> You forgot the bit about missing the class clown.


You’ll soon be back in the saddle, riding through every puddle and chasing down the kids (and the kids chasing you!)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2019)

gavgav said:


> I’ve got the 2 days off work, before Christmas and so I was determined to get out for a good long ride, before all of the festivities kick off. @Rickshaw Phil was also free and able to join me, which is always more enjoyable than a solo ride.
> 
> I was late setting off, after forgetting to set my alarm  but cycled over to Phil’s, passing the long queues of traffic that were trying to get into a well known food store on the Retail Park and arrived at 10:30. It was chilly out and a keen wind from the West/South West was blowing.
> 
> ...


Not much I can add to Gav's report. A moment that hasn't been mentioned was while we were stopped for lunch I commented about the wind getting a bit blustery just as a gust caught Gav's bike and toppled it slowly into the hedge. Fortunately no damage done.

After parting company I rode past the retail park on the way home and the traffic was still queueing to get in. I've been told since that those trying to leave were having to queue for 45 minutes to get off the site.

My speedometer shows just over 41 miles for the trip at a nice round 10mph average.





A break at Hollyhurst shortly before tackling the big climb of the day.





The view from Dryton, showing that there is still more water in the Severn Valley than usual.





Overlooking the Roman ruins of Viroconium (Wroxeter) which in its heyday was the fourth largest city in Britain


----------



## colly (24 Dec 2019)

A brighter, sunnier day than yesterday but the roads were just as mucky. Limited for time due to family matters it was a quick run out on local lanes.
Uneventful save for a blast on the horn from a moustashioed taxi driver who felt obligated to point out a cycle lane 6 meters to my left.
Very kind of him, and I did wave and point so he might pull over and pass the time of day for a spell but he was probably busy and he went on his merry way.
I think his hand must have been over heated or something because as he sped away he was furiously shaking it about to cool it down. People are so friendly at this time of year !

All together a not too bad leg stretcher.

17.5 miles and 900ft

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43032880


----------



## Old jon (24 Dec 2019)

Things just felt right for a ride this morning, so I just pedalled off. Didn’t even wait for the rain to stop.

Vague thoughts were somewhere towards Otley, so into the depths of Holbeck and ride away along the towpath all the way to Viaduct Road. That is three quiet miles to warm up some muscles. Cross the Aire and start the climb up Cardigan Road to Headingley. And from there to West Park, it seems a bit endless. Across the Ring Road there and a little further on, the garthing pinged. I have a message. Yes, my phone talks to the gps, this stuff is surprisingly good. Stopped at the next dropped crossing, the stuff I ordered yesterday from Chain Reaction is being delivered today between ten and twelve. It is now fifteen past ten and I was not expecting anything until Monday.

Ah well, it is downhill most of the way back, and back I should go. Dunno if any of my neighbours are in and so on, it is a working day for many. Headingley again, Kirkstall and the towpath. The rain stopped, the sun nearly shone and I remembered to turn the camera on. Fifteen miles, a box full of new chains and tyres and a hot shower. A good start to Christmas Eve.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (24 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> Things just felt right for a ride this morning, so I just pedalled off. Didn’t even wait for the rain to stop.
> 
> Vague thoughts were somewhere towards Otley, so into the depths of Holbeck and ride away along the towpath all the way to Viaduct Road. That is three quiet miles to warm up some muscles. Cross the Aire and start the climb up Cardigan Road to Headingley. And from there to West Park, it seems a bit endless. Across the Ring Road there and a little further on, the garthing pinged. I have a message. Yes, my phone talks to the gps, this stuff is surprisingly good. Stopped at the next dropped crossing, the stuff I ordered yesterday from Chain Reaction is being delivered today between ten and twelve. It is now fifteen past ten and I was not expecting anything until Monday.
> 
> Ah well, it is downhill most of the way back, and back I should go. Dunno if any of my neighbours are in and so on, it is a working day for many. Headingley again, Kirkstall and the towpath. The rain stopped, the sun nearly shone and I remembered to turn the camera on. Fifteen miles, a box full of new chains and tyres and a hot shower. A good start to Christmas Eve.



Christmas come early. Was it gift wrapped ? !!!


----------



## Old jon (24 Dec 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Christmas come early. Was it gift wrapped ? !!!



Nope, bluddy gurt cardboard box.


----------



## iancity (24 Dec 2019)

Weird day today, started in overcast conditions, went really bright and sunny at the top of any climbs but once descended it was dark and freezing fog.

thoroughly enjoyed it tho :-)




and about an hour later...




10 mins after that...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2019)

*Yesterday
Bike selected;* CGR, damp roads (used both days)
*Weather;* cool, low Sun, broken cloud-cover, a slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used, to illustrate points* *not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)*


A day-off, so I'd arranged to meet up with a friend, who's moving soon
Her & hubby are off to Lincolnshire
At the price/location/size of the house they're buying, I don't blame them
She's with YAS, so moving to - I guess - EMAS (East Midlands Ambulance Service, which covers Lincolnshire)

Due to some time-constraints, I'd only arranged to meet up with her at the cafe in Rothwell Park

So it was the same route, as I basically ride to work, until 'Stanley Ferry', where I cut a corner, via the _Nagger Lines_ (part of _Trans-Pennine Trail_ & _Wakefield Whee_l)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2941702

Back onto Aberford Road (A642) at Stanley Grove, up past the site of (the demolished) St Peters Church
Passing the old Cinema (known locally as 'Clog & Rhubarb'), which has been a tyre/exhaust centre for a lot of years!
Past the site of Stanley Station (long gone!!!)

Over the M62 (@ jct 30), and turning left onto Pennington Lane, before the descent towards Oulton
She was there a few minutes before me, so bought the 'brews' (not planned..... honest!!)
It was more of a surprise to find out she'd driven down, & not arrived on m/bike!

An hours good conversation, catching-up & laughter ensued
Took the usual photo, before we parted ways
I'll miss them both!!!





Coming home, I saw a brand new (householder installed) MilePost!
Then back home, via the same route





*Today*

Out for a little loop, with the intention of calling at Nostell Priory, as I didn't get chance to photograph a few things last time I called, as it was a Saturday at ParkRun time; I'd have got in the way whilst 'snapping'

There via Wakefield Road, to the top of 'PineApple Hill', over Crossley Street (with expansive views, to HolmeMoss & Broomhead Moor)
Over Cow Lane & West Lane, onto (A638) Wakefield - Doncaster Road

Over Nostell Bridge... not really a true bridge, as there's a dam under it, between the Upper & Middle Lakes

Into Nostell Priory, via the Gate-Lodges mentioned above (re; ParkRun)

Five additions starting here

On retracing route, I called at wifes office, before she locked up, for a brew

Home & a good lubrication of the bike


----------



## colly (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas.

After a late-ish bedtime around 11.30 I planned on getting up and out for about 7 or so, an hours spin say, and back home in time for the usual festive preparations. It didn't work out like that. I woke at around 2.15 and I knew it was going to be a long night.
Nothing on my mind, no worries, no bizarre nightmares, nothing to disturb the peace. I was just 'awake'. I tried to get back off without much success and after twisting and turning and drifting in and out for two and a half hours I decided enough was enough.
So it was up at an ungodly 4.40am and I was dressed and out on the bike for 5am. I thought to use roads I rarely use so I headed into the city. As you might expect it was quiet. Roads normally cluttered with cars, vans, lorries and buses were empty and silent. More urban foxes than people. Unlike me I passed through the forest of red lights. I did take it steady and checked of course but it was so quiet I would have heard a car anywhere within 200m.
Round by the Playhouse, City Loop by the bus station, and along The Calls, under the Dark Arches to the station and City Square passing close to the lowest spot in Leeds City Centre.
From there it was up hill. Past Bank House, the only subsidiary office of the Bank of England, across The Headrow, the starting point for a couple of peculiar cycle races in recent years, up past the Leeds General Infirmary and on and up and across Woodhouse Moor towards Headingley, passing the university on route.
On the Otley Road now and it takes me through Headingley and not far from the cricket ground. During the day and evening this road is non stop traffic and so riding it in near silence would make a nice change, if I were to ever cycle this way, during the day, which I don't, because of the traffic.
So err.. well, it was ok anyway and I am sure if I ever _did _ride this way, during the day, it wouldn't be so pleasant.
Once through Headingley I was heading through Weetwood and eventually to Lawnswood where I crossed the ring road. No sign of a car anywhere. After passing the ring road I headed left and up towards Cookridge and Cookridge Tower. Reputed to be the highest spot in Leeds.
After the tower is was downhill and across the Otley Road again taking the back roads through Adel and Long Causeway to do some huffing and puffing down and up Stairfoot Lane. In the remotest, darkest part of the ride surounded by trees and not much else. I was passed by my first car (only car) of the morning.
Back into urban Leeds and down to the ring road at Moor Allerton, up and across Scott Hall Road to Harrogate Road and into Chapel Allerton. Then a swift down and not so swift up the other side of Gledhow Valley and a short loop to bring me back home. With just enough time to have a cuppa, do some veg, post this and and to shortly take Mrs Colly up a cup of venerable brew. So a not too shabby start to Christmas day.

18.5miles and 1400ft of up.

Have a great day one and all. 



View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43054336


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Dec 2019)

Out the door just after 05:00 for 35 very peaceful miles. I was overtaken by the grand total of 4 cars and two of those were back in Leicester right at the end of the ride.

Didn't have to stop at any junction nor got caught by any red lights so pedalled pretty much all the way. Went over the M1 twice and there can't have been more than a dozen cars on it

I just love the Christmas morning ride, it is as if the world belongs to you and you only.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2954775524


----------



## Old jon (25 Dec 2019)

Yay! Christmas!! Off for a ride I went, in the absence of a sleigh I chose the fixed. And because it is the day it is I chose not to ride far. A mere nine and a bit miles on the flattest bit of land around here, up and down the Aire valley for not much of a change. But I enjoyed it.
The map shows all.


----------



## chriswoody (25 Dec 2019)

Just 14km today, but a very special 14km. A loop around the local forest with my 6 year old son and his new mountain bike. He had a great time and hopefully many more fun rides ahead.


----------



## nagden (25 Dec 2019)

Up at 7 out by 7:40. A lovely 18k ride into the village for croissants and pain au chocolat and à Coffee in the bar. The ride was perfect, beautiful sunrise, no traffic and a lovely atmosphere in the village. Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## gavroche (25 Dec 2019)

Not my ride but I did see a cyclist this morning whilst walking the dog. Cycling on Christmas day? What is the world coming to?


----------



## footloose crow (25 Dec 2019)

*December 25. How to avoid the Queen's Speech*
The main difference between me and Jeremy Corbyn is that I do know when the Queen's Speech is on. Where we both agree is the necessity to do something different at 3pm on Christmas Day. A need to get out. A need to do something physical. 

And it's a good time to cycle on traffic free roads as everyone is digesting their Christmas dinner - and listening to the Queen. Well nearly everyone is; there were a (slightly inebriated possibly) pair of boy racers whom I met three times as they drag raced between Tresillian and Truro. They took up both lanes but left me a small gap each time. Cheers boys.

This was a snatched hour when everyone else was looking the other way. Not far, out of town and down the hill and then up to the top of Probus village. I didn't stop, I didn't unclip, all the lights were green. If only every day the roads were this quiet.

I feel a lot better now...


----------



## Mike_P (25 Dec 2019)

Yesterday I expected to be writing that today I did a repeat of Saturdays ride but on the ebiked hybrid with Christmas Dinner en route with a friend, but then the Dinner invite was withdrawn due to family issues which left me somewhat at a loose end

So whilst most people were feeding on turkey etc headed west on the Defy to Swinsty Reservoir. Quickly realised I had not been concentrating when I put the kit on as I pulled the leg warmers up and continued to so for the rest of the ride; I had foolishly put the thin leg warmers over the top of the thick below knee length bibs

Saw four cyclists on the outward run, two who were too intent on getting a fast time to acknowledge me and the car park at the reservoir was full so many others either avoiding the issue altogether or having Christmas Dinner later, like a normal day for many. So I was surprised to see a vacant bench by the reservoir, presumably had also been used by another cyclist as there was a head warmer on the table .




Struggled up Smithsons Lane from the reservoir on the return, could have been all the extra layers- the wind also was noticeably stronger readily identifiable by the Knabbs Ridge wind farm and pretty cold. On the other hand wondering if the slightly different 11 speed cassette I have put on the bike, a 11-30 rather than a 12-30, has slightly different ratios so I am dropping down earlier than before and hence finding myself spinning in granny gear too soon

En route noticed my packaway waterproof top was not in the top bar bag, flip – it was definitely there on Saturday Fortunately have another as that one was getting on in years but might be best storing the newer one elsewhere

Passed a solitary cyclist on the return – who greeted me with Merry Christmas and I’ll pass that on to all YRT contributors. Now to do my 35 minute Christmas dinner - the trick is to use turkey breasts and cook them in a George Forman grill for around 8 minutes; its the pigs in blankets, stuffing and (frozen) roasts that take up the time.
14.27 miles, 869ft climbed, 12.2mph avg


----------



## albal (25 Dec 2019)

Beautiful morning on my ride this morning.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2019)

Another beautiful day for a ride - clear blue skies, temperatured in the mid single figures and a bit of a breeze from the north west. With a few hours to spare before Christmas dinner round mum's, I headed out at about a quarter to ten with a target of being home before midday to give myself time for a shower & shave when I got back. The result was just under 35 miles around the local lanes of Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourn, Waldringfield, Martlesham & Bucklesham. This was then followed by a further 3 miles to mum's and another 4 miles home 4 hours later having eaten way too much!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

Yesterday, Christmas Day.
It was my intention to get up early and go out for an hour or so on the road bike, but, probably because I was out late working on Christmas Eve I overslept and didn’t wake up until 8.15, so that scupper’d my plan.

Anyway, I managed to get out after Christmas lunch, and to save time and faff I just jumped on my hybrid, jeans, shoes and NoDad* Christmas jumper and did a loop, up the hill to Chilton village, across the bridle way and round to Hagbourne and down the old railway track to home.

And what a stunning day too, bright sunshine, no wind, not a cloud in the sky , mild temperatures, stunning views at the top of the hill. I wish I had remembered my camera.

just 6.23 miles, I was pleased with that.





*No Dad don’t make me wear it.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

Yet another ride today into town to meet up with The Fragrant MrsP who had run in a little earlier. In contrast to yesterday’s weather, today was vile, cold, wind, grey, blustery and wet. Still, it was good to blow the cobwebs off.

I went out on the old traffic free railway route, but it was full of inattentive dog walkers and phone Zombies so on the way back I went through the villages, not a lot of traffic today...I think they’re all in Argos spending their vouchers.
7.35 miles today.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (26 Dec 2019)

A late write up from yesterdays ride.
Yes, a lovely sunny day and I was in two minds whether to go out, as I have had a sore throat and sniffles. So at 13:50 I went out just to get some air and in my haste had forgotten my gloves and I was not going back for them once I`d closed the garage door down. I just took the main road up to Bacton and Cotton and as others have said in other areas very quiet roads, quietest I have ridden on for several years. It may have been sunny but was certainly chilly, not being helped by not wearing gloves . I saw a flock of fieldfares on my way up to Old Newton and a kestrel on my return journey. I did have one scary moment though and that was when I happened to glance down at the FD and next thing I new that I`d come off the edge of the tarmac into a puddle, one wet foot but some how I managed to stay upright. I was waiting for the moment the tyre to deflate as the wheel hit the edge of the road but luckily it was OK. The bike would have stayed clean if it was`nt for that mishap. Message to self " pay more attention to the road Mr Missile".
I knew that I`d be on about 15 miles when I got back so put in a bit more on the estate to make it 16 miles. It was an enjoyable ride and once inside my hands soon warmed which was surprising as I suffer from cold hands at the best of times. 17.2 average speed.


----------



## JPBoothy (26 Dec 2019)

I didn't have much time for a longer ride today, so I thought a quick loop of the local cycle paths on my Single Speed would do the trick without causing too much family bother. However, to my horror somebody 'in authority' had decided to turn a blind eye to letting the Cheshire Oaks bargain hunters park along the whole length of pathway on both sides of the road! I had to wheel my bike along the gutter into oncoming traffic in some places. Lets hope this doesn't become the norm now that it has been allowed to happen once.


----------



## Old jon (26 Dec 2019)

Boxing Bah Humbug Day. And it started well. Decided to head off in the rough direction of Wetherby, took the geared bike and pedalled towards Holbeck.

Not much changes there, along Water Lane and onto Great Wilson Street towards Crown Point Bridge. Quiet, to be expected I suppose, and all the traffic lights were green until the turn onto Roseville Road. Then Roundhay Road, which is up in this direction and by the time I reached the clock at Oakwood I seemed to run out of legs. Stopped for a couple of minutes, then continued for more up on Boot Hill. Which went fairly well. Cross the Ring Road and carry on along the A58 for a while then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane.



Felt a bit of a wobble just before Shadwell Main Street, put it down to road surface and turned left to carry on to Slaid Hill. Turn right at the lights onto Wike Ridge Road, down the dip then up. Wobble again. Stopped. Some time ago a spoke in the back wheel had broken, and I replaced it. But I wondered, as you do. Anyway, the back wheel was spinning true, I looked around the rest of the bike and saw nothing wrong so continued. Through Wike, take the right turn for Scarcroft and could have been in a lower gear for that first rise. Next rise, correct gear but all over the road. Stopped and looked, broken frame.

Two pictures in the wrong order











That is a bit of a facer. Not exactly what I said at the time, but close. Almost twelve miles to walk home, which gave me plenty of time to recover, and think about stuff. It was good to reach my front door though. And I still have the fixed to ride.


----------



## JPBoothy (26 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> Boxing Bah Humbug Day. And it started well. Decided to head off in the rough direction of Wetherby, took the geared bike and pedalled towards Holbeck.
> 
> Not much changes there, along Water Lane and onto Great Wilson Street towards Crown Point Bridge. Quiet, to be expected I suppose, and all the traffic lights were green until the turn onto Roseville Road. Then Roundhay Road, which is up in this direction and by the time I reached the clock at Oakwood I seemed to run out of legs. Stopped for a couple of minutes, then continued for more up on Boot Hill. Which went fairly well. Cross the Ring Road and carry on along the A58 for a while then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane.
> 
> ...



Blimey, it's a good job that the sales are on then


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> Boxing Bah Humbug Day. And it started well. Decided to head off in the rough direction of Wetherby, took the geared bike and pedalled towards Holbeck.
> 
> Not much changes there, along Water Lane and onto Great Wilson Street towards Crown Point Bridge. Quiet, to be expected I suppose, and all the traffic lights were green until the turn onto Roseville Road. Then Roundhay Road, which is up in this direction and by the time I reached the clock at Oakwood I seemed to run out of legs. Stopped for a couple of minutes, then continued for more up on Boot Hill. Which went fairly well. Cross the Ring Road and carry on along the A58 for a while then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane.
> 
> ...



How the flippity blasty heck did that happen?


----------



## Old jon (26 Dec 2019)

JPBoothy said:


> Blimey, it's a good job that the sales are on then



Just priced a repair. And a respray. Thoughts . . .


----------



## Mike_P (26 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> Boxing Bah Humbug Day. And it started well. Decided to head off in the rough direction of Wetherby, took the geared bike and pedalled towards Holbeck.
> 
> Not much changes there, along Water Lane and onto Great Wilson Street towards Crown Point Bridge. Quiet, to be expected I suppose, and all the traffic lights were green until the turn onto Roseville Road. Then Roundhay Road, which is up in this direction and by the time I reached the clock at Oakwood I seemed to run out of legs. Stopped for a couple of minutes, then continued for more up on Boot Hill. Which went fairly well. Cross the Ring Road and carry on along the A58 for a while then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane.
> 
> ...



Yikes Possible solution
https://www.wiggle.co.uk/brand-x-rd-01-road-bike-frameset/


----------



## Old jon (26 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> How the flippity blasty heck did that happen?



Not at all sure. This is the third break in that area I have seen, the first two were other people's bikes, both some time ago. Fixed them.


----------



## JPBoothy (26 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> Not at all sure. This is the third break in that area I have seen, the first two were other people's bikes, both some time ago. Fixed them.


The last time I saw breaks like that was on a Whyte frame. It is a scary thought that we are paying for a reputable brand name but don't actually know where the frames are being made anymore. Good luck with your search for a replacement though


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> Boxing Bah Humbug Day. And it started well. Decided to head off in the rough direction of Wetherby, took the geared bike and pedalled towards Holbeck.
> 
> Not much changes there, along Water Lane and onto Great Wilson Street towards Crown Point Bridge. Quiet, to be expected I suppose, and all the traffic lights were green until the turn onto Roseville Road. Then Roundhay Road, which is up in this direction and by the time I reached the clock at Oakwood I seemed to run out of legs. Stopped for a couple of minutes, then continued for more up on Boot Hill. Which went fairly well. Cross the Ring Road and carry on along the A58 for a while then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear you were okay @Old jon. That could have been nasty on a downhill.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Dec 2019)

Christmas day

a frosty loop. There was a fair bit of black ice about so I took it very steady...



























https://www.strava.com/activities/2954873425

Today was much less sunny, murky in fact. Much warmer though 
















https://www.strava.com/activities/2959376144


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2019)

I needed to go to a cash machine today, but the thought of another ride to town was putting me off, then I remembered that I could get cash from the post office a couple of miles away.

A mild, but damp day with wet roads, got to the post office (it’s a bit flakey this place, it’s lottery on whether it’ll be open or not) got my cash, and carried on through Blewbury, East Hagbourne, the hamlet of Coscote, West Hagbourne and back.

7.10 miles , blew the cobwebs off, and closed the exercise rings on my watch.
20 days of cycling in December so far.


----------



## footloose crow (27 Dec 2019)

*27 December. Around the valleys*

A lot of late nights (or early mornings) with family events, too much wine, too much chocolate, the usual story...and today anticyclonic gloom, low clouds, grey, grey, grey. Staring at the map wondering if Portreath or Perranporth would motivate me, I find a route on _RidewithGPS_ I had planned a few months ago. And I have a new bike GPS fresh from Santa's sack that can guide me along this convoluted route that follows the heads of the five valleys pointing away Truro like the fingers of a hand. 

The house is silent at 11.30am when I leave, closing the door quietly, leaving sleeping guests to slumber happily. Madame Crow waved laconically from beneath the duvet when I told her I was going. Taking it slow, along the roads I have travelled so often this winter in my cycling renaissance, my season of enthusiasm, up Truck Hill to Probus, following the winking light of the GPS. This is a new sensation and I must be careful not to just watch my slow progress along the GPS map, the flashing symbol that marks my satellite derived position. I am new toy excited to see the GPS tell me to turn left or right, giving me precise measurements in feet to the junction. I already know when I need to turn but the GPS flashes and buzzes like an efficient tour guide and I obediently follow. We all need to be reassured in life, to feel the comfort blanket of space age technology telling you that you are OK. 

Soon I am onto new roads, diving deep into the shaded, wet, tree covered valley of Coombe, ducking under the railway line as it crosses on a granite viaduct, then crossing under it again as the lane meanders but Brunel was a man who believed in straight lines. And granite. Every time I come to Coombe it feels dark, running with water, damp, mossy houses and wet roads, the steep valley sides blocking the light. Not that there is much light today, just a low duvet of cloud above the dripping trees. But the lane is quiet, no traffic and I enjoy following the line of the White River which is no longer white since the clay works finished and is hardly a river, an athletic leap will take you across but it is in spate and rushing and foaming and I mentally place myself in a kayak and plot my route down the river. 






St Stephen arrives, a larger place, a town in Cornish terms but one with an identity crisis as signs variously describe it as St Stephen or St Stephens. Perhaps there are two of them. The St Stephen I pass through today is on a busy B road, people impatient to pass me and I collect a long line of frustrated motorists as I puff up the steep hill outside the town. A revelation. My GPS tells me how steep the hill is. I know now that this is a 15% hill. I didn't expect it to be as steep or as long, mistaking the first bend for the top and then presented with more hill to another bend that I hoped was the top but it wasn't and at this point I had reached my anaerobic threshold and was wobbling.

Now at last a flat bit and I can speed up. Traffic gets past me, the road widens. But then a sliver VW Golf, two lads in baseball caps. I know because my children have told me, that I must not judge by appearances. The car slows to my speed and sits just behind me, There is no traffic and I wonder what they are doing. They come level, both lads looking across at me and gesturing. The engine revs and surprised I wobble into the verge and for a few seconds hover on the edge of crashing. The Golf comes past in a roar, passing close. I am not used to this kind of intimidation. I look at the GPS to see how soon it will be before I can leave this road.

The turning appears and silence descends as I turn into the quiet lane. I feel my shoulders dropping, relaxing. Like all the winter lanes the road surface is corrugated and potholed, a central line of mud with tyre worn tracks either side. The lanes follow the contours. Actually they seem to delight in crossing the contours, down to small streams and half washed away bridges, up the other side. I follow the GPS track blindly until I have to admit that I have inputted the route incorrectly and retrace my steps to follow lanes that seem to go the right way.The GPS sulks, flashing red and buzzing with suppressed rage but I cannot follow its instructions. 

I have lost track of where I am although I can hear the distant roar of the A30 to my right and I know Truro is somewhere to the left. Even the lanes I know seem different today. houses I have never noticed before, farms that were not there last time I came this way erode my confidence that I know where I am. The GPS reports my speed and distance but has gone into passive-aggressive mode on navigation, simply stating that I should have turned left some time ago. 

I have plenty of daylight so I just keep going, watching the hedges and walls pass and very occasionally being bothered by a car and at one point a large peloton of bright coloured cyclists coming the other way, taking up the road and forcing me to stop as they pass, buffeted by the wind of their passing. They greet me so cheerily I start to think they must know me but then they are gone in a whir of pedals and a flash of Castelli. 

I regain my planned route just as I hit the old A30, now a gated cycle path, the old road surface visible beneath puddles and blown debris from the busy road a few metres away but hidden by a thick hedge of blackthorn and elder trees. 






The GPS flashes with approval and beeps happily. We are reunited in common purpose. I have crossed three of the five valleys now and there are some more hills and drops to come. Dirty lanes, no traffic, a few isolated houses, I spin contentedly apart from a deceptively steep hill that takes me by surprise as it continues bend after bend, unrelenting. The GPS reports that it is a 16% hill but offers no congratulations as I crawl over the summit.








Back into Truro, suddenly. A quiet lane that leads into the town and I am back into Christmas again, traffic and people, families out for walks with barely restrained dogs, rain sodden decorations hanging limply and holding out for New Year. I am thinking about what I have accomplished with this ride, seeking to make sense of the compulsion to ride out in a circle only to arrive where you started, muddier and more tired. What is the sense of exultation that cycling engenders, the feeling of having seen places that you could possibly see from a car, but not experience as a cyclist does, the immediacy of sensation. This is a slow enough journey to allow me to see things that are hidden from the rush of a car based trip, the sudden views from field openings across the valleys, the green depths of woods and the patterns made by streams and yet it is a fast enough journey that I do not get bored with the same vista for too long, always another bend beckoning me on, to see what lies beyond, moving quickly enough to keep the sensations rolling in, feeding my mind, filling my senses. Even a deep flooded puddle does not daunt me, moving quickly enough not to fall over, slowly enough to keep water away from the bottom bracket. 






Madame Crow is out when I return and our guests have left. A slow, hot shower and then tea gives the GPS time to talk to to my MacBook, comparing notes on my inability to follow instructions and then laying out my route for me. A red line through the countryside, wavering and wandering and returning from where it started. I have now done 480km of red lines this month, scrawled across the map of mid Cornwall, an untidy scribble of lung busting effort, brake tight descents and long meandering winter lanes between dead hedges. It must all mean something.


----------



## hondated (27 Dec 2019)

I suppose most of us riding in circles of various diameters regularly but whether its an age thing or not I very often I find myself spotting something I have never noticed before. Yes being in a car can have some advantages like being warm and out of the weather but it never gives me the warm glow I get from being wrapped up from the elements and at 5.30 am on a Sunday morning cycling with no one else around.


----------



## hondated (27 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> Boxing Bah Humbug Day. And it started well. Decided to head off in the rough direction of Wetherby, took the geared bike and pedalled towards Holbeck.
> 
> Not much changes there, along Water Lane and onto Great Wilson Street towards Crown Point Bridge. Quiet, to be expected I suppose, and all the traffic lights were green until the turn onto Roseville Road. Then Roundhay Road, which is up in this direction and by the time I reached the clock at Oakwood I seemed to run out of legs. Stopped for a couple of minutes, then continued for more up on Boot Hill. Which went fairly well. Cross the Ring Road and carry on along the A58 for a while then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane.
> 
> ...



Liked but not liked if you get what I mean. Whatever caused that !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Dec 2019)

Turkey and cake burner today. Standard route circling around the hills. Not much to report other than flocks of Redwing, a Kestrel, a Buzzard and a Nuthatch. The lane at Bromsberrow was flooded so I used the little dodge. All good and back in time for daughter's arrival. 39 smiles


----------



## hondated (27 Dec 2019)

colly said:


> Merry Christmas.
> 
> After a late-ish bedtime around 11.30 I planned on getting up and out for about 7 or so, an hours spin say, and back home in time for the usual festive preparations. It didn't work out like that. I woke at around 2.15 and I knew it was going to be a long night.
> Nothing on my mind, no worries, no bizarre nightmares, nothing to disturb the peace. I was just 'awake'. I tried to get back off without much success and after twisting and turning and drifting in and out for two and a half hours I decided enough was enough.
> ...


Colly that frequently happens to me as well but I have to say once I am out there riding 9 times out of 10 love it. Mind you, you have to stay alert as a couple of times would have taken me out on roundabouts.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Dec 2019)

Up at 6am, the plan to head out around 7am to do a 50 mile loop with a stop at Sutton Wharf for a bacon butty and a coffee.

Started watching the news and promptly fell asleep, woke up at 08:30 and dragged myself out of the door and onto the ride.

Glad I went, 53 cloudy but mild miles. Bit more traffic on the roads than the last few days, skipped the cafe stop and got home about 12.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2959688599


----------



## hondated (27 Dec 2019)

footloose crow said:


> *Monday 23 December Ring-a ring a - Roseland*
> 
> The Roseland is secret Cornwall. Not secret because anyone is keeping it secret; but because it changes shape and moves its lanes around every now and then, so that the road you thought you took from St Michael Penkevil to Ruan Lanihorne is not where it was the last time. Villages move. Lanes take you out one way and then return you to the same place, an endless Groundhog Day where left and right and north and south have no meaning.
> 
> ...


Brilliant description of your ride and You've made me aware of the different types of farming that are in the area and the economic differences in them . As someone said every days a school day.


----------



## footloose crow (27 Dec 2019)

hondated said:


> Brilliant description of your ride and You've made me aware of the different types of farming that are in the area and the economic differences in them . As someone said every days a school day.



I used to be a geography teacher!...... thank you for the feedback. I recommend visiting the Roseland if in Cornwall. If you can find it.


----------



## derrick (27 Dec 2019)

Four wheels today .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heYAGCg2U4E


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2019)

I went for a walk, does that count?

Well, you're getting pictures anyway...

Notice several are black and white: That's _art _that is, when it's black and white.


----------



## colly (27 Dec 2019)

Old jon said:


> Boxing Bah Humbug Day. And it started well. Decided to head off in the rough direction of Wetherby, took the geared bike and pedalled towards Holbeck.
> 
> Not much changes there, along Water Lane and onto Great Wilson Street towards Crown Point Bridge. Quiet, to be expected I suppose, and all the traffic lights were green until the turn onto Roseville Road. Then Roundhay Road, which is up in this direction and by the time I reached the clock at Oakwood I seemed to run out of legs. Stopped for a couple of minutes, then continued for more up on Boot Hill. Which went fairly well. Cross the Ring Road and carry on along the A58 for a while then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane.
> 
> ...



Crikey Jon. Glad you didn't come a cropper. Better a 12 mile walk home than a 12 mile trip to A&E, or worse.
Bob Jackson's and Woodrup's are both handy for you and in fact Ellis Briggs isn't so far off. Even so, a repair isn't going to be a giveaway.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2019)

1st club ride in ages and i wish i had stayed at home as im still recovering from man flu and not much sleep mebbe 3 hours last night





https://www.strava.com/activities/2960743410


----------



## pjd57 (27 Dec 2019)

Had a couple of hours to spare today , but didn't want to wander far from home.
So I opted for a easy going local loop , mostly traffic free and the rain stayed off


----------



## JPBoothy (27 Dec 2019)

Not a massive ride today but lots of gloop along bridleways. I keep some old clothing especially for winter riding and always find it a great stress reliever to have a blast through the mud on a dull damp day. Weird I know, but it takes all sort I suppose.. I regretted stopping for a hot drink at an outdoor cafe though as I was freezing cold in no time at all. To make matters worse (and embarrassing too) was the fact that I'd managed to negotiate about 25miles of tricky terrain only to come a cropper as I rolled to a stop across the wet mossy flagstones as I entered the cafe stop. What a dobber


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2019)

Another early morning jaunt for me. Cool and damp but no rain. Dark all the way round. 

17.9 miles and 1250ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43135890


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2019)

Good choice of GPS @footloose crow I love my Wahoo it will change you riding and send you new places


----------



## derrick (28 Dec 2019)

A little pootle today 24 miles, felt hard. It's been a really busy Christmas to much time in the pub and eating, Really need to get back to a proper bit of training, But can't see that happening till after the new year, It was good to be out though.
https://www.strava.com/activities/2962130319


----------



## Old jon (28 Dec 2019)

colly said:


> Crikey Jon. Glad you didn't come a cropper. Better a 12 mile walk home than a 12 mile trip to A&E, or worse.
> Bob Jackson's and Woodrup's are both handy for you and in fact Ellis Briggs isn't so far off. Even so, a repair isn't going to be a giveaway.



A reply to all who have posted on this. First, thanks for all the attention and concern. As in one of my replies, I have seen breaks in that area of the frame, on other people's bikes. Repaired two, that I can recall, but that was in the days when I had a machine shop available. 

@colly yup, the bike came from one of the three you mention. My thoughts are to have a new frame, don't think I would be confident with a replaced down tube only. That alone is quoted at £85 or more then the respray and . . . and . . . and. Will be talking to each of the three next week. Until the replacement I have the fixed to ride, the poor bike has just suffered an hour of intense scrutiny from me, hope I did not miss anything!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2019)

Needed milk, a quick ride to the nearest shop and back, exactly four miles on the hybrid. Another trip not done in the car.


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Dec 2019)

(Copied and edited from Metric Century a Month Chatzone) 

The annual Saga CC festive fifty today (plus extras) got me over the line for 2019’s Metric Century a Month challenge which, admittedly, was seemingly becoming a step too far with the combination of work commitments and endless rubbish weather this past 3 months completely destroying my motivation to do anything outdoors!

The plan with this ride is always a fifty miler with pub stops so I had to factor in grabbing an extra few miles to get the distance I needed. As we meet at the same place every time and usually drive to this point, simply riding instead was more than enough to get the job done.
That said, it meant leaving the house at about 0740 in order to get there. But having not ridden outdoors for a month and it being dark and cold at that time with wet, claggy roads, this took a lot of mental effort for me to achieve! But I did it, and even got to the meeting point early in the process, the empty roads and lack of wind making this so. I even managed to nab another veloviewer square on route to meet the lads!
It was largely familiar roads for the entirety of the ride with only a couple of newer ones but it didn’t really matter- I was grateful to just get out!
The cafe stop at Woodhouse Eaves was a new one, just shy of 50 miles in but actually local to home. One hour, a smoked salmon and scrambled egg bagel, two bottles of Prosecco (shared among the six of us obviously) and a sherry later, we set off and immediately made our way up beacon hill, a mile long slog at 8% average that steps up in stages which makes getting into a rhythm very difficult.
Factor in a belly full of food and drink and it didn’t make for the most comfortable of climbs! But we eventually made it up, no records broken, and pressed on to Belton some six miles down the road for “festive stop” number 2- the Queens Head in Belton. At this point I was nearly 58 miles in and all I had to do was simply ride home from here, just five miles away. Of course, before I did so, I felt it only right to partake in a couple of pints of the black stuff and discuss plans for the forthcoming year’s rides which, if they pan out, will be epic.

I peeled off from the rest of the lads at this stage and made my way back home, 62.9 miles to the good. A great ride out, much needed and a great end to the year. I’ll take this opportunity to wish everyone a Happy New Year and all the best for 2020!

View attachment 498106


View attachment 498107


View attachment 498108


View attachment 498109


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2019)

Just had to get out today even though it was very windy.
A wee 2 hour jaunt that would have taken a lot less time if hadn’t battled a headwind all the way home 
Glad I was wrapped up and took the mini flask of coffee instead of a water bottle 
Also took 2 front and rear lights just in case.
Nothing much to report, saw a lovely bird of prey flying overhead, then land on a “tree”
Took a pic but not very clear 




P


----------



## Mike_P (28 Dec 2019)

Shake down of a 11:34 cassette on the Defy this afternoon, in the hope it was okay I headed down Penny Pot to the bridge that 3 months ago had high boarding on it to stop UCI riders flying into the beck (apparently the original plan had been to erect netting but then they figured that might scare the riders)




Further on the Dutch fans had plainly not used chalk on the road








Quickly transpired not all was well with the chain slipping and a constant rattling. Also hampered by a cleat and pedal refusing to interlock. Eventually fiddled enough with the cable adjustor to resolve the gearing matters, only then to have to stop because the front derailleur refused to shift. Not sure what the problem was, moved it by hand and thereafter behaved itself.
16.15miles 1086ft climbed 12.1mph avg


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Dec 2019)

Another short one...

spring's springing round here











https://www.strava.com/activities/2962036604


----------



## gavgav (28 Dec 2019)

I was kindly invited up to @Rickshaw Phil ‘s house, for dinner with him and the family, and with it only being a couple of miles away, decided to use the bike.

Rode a slightly extended route, over there, by looping around the village and up to a few places I’d not been for a while, like the football pitches where I first played Junior League Football, 30 years ago😲!

4.84 miles at 10.2 mph avg.

Enjoyed a lovely roast beef lunch and then a good game of the new Shrewsbury version of Monopoly, which @Rickshaw Phil won!

Headed back, this evening, in the dark, taking the direct and mostly downhill route home.

2.16 miles at 13.0 mph avg, making it a nice round 7 miles for the day


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Dec 2019)

Nice little 14 miles mainly tracks and woodland.
Drying out around the ferry meadows area none valley.

Gone back to a Samsung phone,strava works perfectly...bloody nokia5 was shyte


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2019)

Just about had enough time to go out for a cobweb blower on the hybrid before I have to go out visiting folks I’d rather not visit. 4.30 miles round the village, better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2019)

A 20 mile ride today, the sun making an appearance too!

I went up the long draggy hill to Westlake then made the mistake of riding down the dirtiest road in






















https://www.strava.com/activities/2964928011


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2019)

Out for a leg stretch today after the Christmas excesses. I'd hoped to get my brother out too but he's feeling under the weather today so it was just me.

I opted to head over Lyth Hill to Exfords Green then up to Oaks, round Broom Hill to Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Walkmills, Dudgeley, across the A49 and back via Hollyhurst, Longnor, Ryton, Condover and the short way home.

Lyth Hill was busy with walkers and their dogs and the lanes afterwards were busier than I'm used to as well. There seemed to be two distinct types of driver out today, the ones who are still full of the Christmas spirit and waved and smiled as I passed and those who barely acknowledged my existence when I pulled over to let them through. Thankfully the former made more of an impression this time.

I've tweaked the tension of the Nidd saddle on the knockabout bike recently and it has made it feel noticably improved to ride as it seems easier to put the effort in on the climbs. I don't think I'm any faster but it feels much better.

There were quite a few runners out in places where I'm not used to seeing them and the odd cyclist was out and about. I met a club outing near to Dudgeley Mill but they didn't seem bothered about talking to me.

Once I turned back northwards I had the wind and gradient in my favour (as usual here) so enjoyed a good swift run most of the way home. At Ryton I waved a vehicle out ahead of me which turned out to be a hearse for horses. Somebody has had an upsetting Christmas.

26.6 miles this time at 12.2 mph average.





The view from Lyth Hill early on. A bit misty today but it brightened up later in the ride.


----------



## chriswoody (29 Dec 2019)

Another nice day, clear blue skies and sub-zero temperatures conspired to coat everything in a lovely white frost. I headed out on clear country lanes towards my favourite forest. Trees lining my route provided a handy roost for several Buzzards that took flight as a glided by, a site that I'll never tire of. Turning off into the forest brought a distinct change, as the low sun failed to penetrate and the ground was frozen solid. The thick steel tubes of the Kona soaked up the worst of the vibration, but it was still a rough ride in the sections that had been churned up by the Wild Boar. Other tracks were a frozen delight and the forest flew by as the speed increased. A 28km loop in total with over 80% in the solitude of the cold forest.











I finished the day with a quick spin with my son who is really getting to grips with his new bike and off-road riding.


----------



## theloafer (29 Dec 2019)

a nice little jaunt on the bike to see how the love of my life could cope .. after her fall back in july ...she did really great ...found a new cafe stop... the weather was quite pleasant for the time of year 😁 25 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/2965726425


----------



## Donger (29 Dec 2019)

A nice final 39 mile club ride of the year. Two of the three of us used it to pass our 3,000 mile targets. Climbed the Cotswold edge at Middleyard before sniffing out one of the only cafes that was open today, after descending past Forest Green Rovers' ground into Nailsworth and on to Horsley. Finished the year on 3,032.9 miles. All starts again in a few days. Happy New Year everyone.
Cheers, Donger.


----------



## gavgav (29 Dec 2019)

Out for my final ride of 2019, with the aim of getting the 47 miles in, that I needed to scrape past 1000 miles for the year. 2 months off the bike, with a broken hand, has made this my lowest yearly mileage total, since taking up cycling in 2013.

It was a nice sunny day, fairly mild and the southerly wind was quite gentle, which was appreciated with this being a North and South route, second half into the wind.

Took the usual route out of Shrewsbury, to Uffington and Upton Magna, then climbed up East Haughmond and Ebury Hills, before the flatter section to Bings Heath and Shawbury. Negotiated the nasty junction in the village, continued on to Moreton Corbett, Stanton upon Hine Heath and then Booley.

Encountered a couple of very friendly ladies, on horses, here, and a quick chat where they remarked on the lovely weather. I climbed up past the West Midlands Shooting Range and Kenstone Manor, arriving at my lunchtime stopping place, Hawkstone Park Follies. It’s closed until February and so I had to make do with eating my lunch in front of the big gates, at the top of the drive.

The return route is retracing steps, as I don’t fancy any of the main road routes around there, which are the only other alternatives. I met the 2 ladies on horses, again, just before Stanton, but they were already on the side of the lane, talking to a couple with dogs, which made passing them easy.

Only other thing to note, before Shawbury, was a fox running across the road, between me and a tanker, that was coming the other way. He was close to being squashed by the tanker!

At Shawbury I rejoined the road to Poynton, and I’d done about 1/2 a mile when I heard a vehicle come up behind me, on a very narrow section. Just as I was looking ahead to see where I could pull in, I heard said vehicle accelerate fast, come storming past me, dangerously, at a hell of a speed, forcing me to swerve towards the ditch and because he’d had to use the verge on the other side, where his wheels were spinning, spewed thick clumps of stoney mud into the road, all over me and the bike. I was absolutely fuming, not sure I’ve ever been so angry on a bike.

I had to stop and remove mud from my ear, from the gear mechanism of the bike and the spokes of both wheels, to even make the bike rideable again.

What said driver seemed to have forgotten, was that he was driving a liveried Silver Vauxhall Vivaro Van. “Dan Barber Carpentry and Joinery” was the culprit and I’ve just reported him to the police. I don’t expect anything will be done, but he was an absolute maniac. I will be sure to spread his details around friends and family and ensure they don’t use his business services.

To be honest the rest of the ride, through Roden, Rodington, Longden on Tern, Isombridge, Withington, Upton Magna and Shrewsbury, was a bit of a blur, due to me being so angry, but I’d calmed down by the time I’d got home.

Washed the bike down, removing even more thick clumps of mud from the incident.

I’d not only done the 47 miles needed, but had actually completed my first 50 mile ride of the year, indeed since September 2018, with 52.2 miles on the clock, at 11.7 mph avg speed and 1800ft of climbing.

Bizarrely, December has been my biggest cycling mileage month of the year, by a good 30 miles now!

This takes me to 1005 miles for 2019.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2019)

Today was to be a sociable day as I joined the club social ride for a pleasant 51km ride in Derbyshire from Bolsover out to Ashover (not far from Matlock). A group of 9 left from the road leading to the castle heading south and east. I'd been asked if I was riding by a friend on Friday night, and thought why not? The sky was clear and there was no rain clouds in sight. But that's because the wind had blown them all away before turning its attention upon us! Headwinds and crosswinds, unfortunately no tailwind. Gusts galore!

We squeezed into a tiny café in Ashover that sold delicious bacon sandwiches (with brown sauce, of course) for a short break before continuing on our circular route back to Bolsover via Tibshelf village. Lots of hills and good company. 

One of the riders' chain slipped off between the largest sprocket and the wheel, a quick readjustment got her going again. My friend is convinced his rear brake was locked on for the ride. He says his fitness is not in question


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Dec 2019)

Another sunny day here and after Monday’s trauma of getting lost and having to go up hills I decided on a route I knew. I headed out to Whixall, Hollinswood, over the canal to FennsWood and Fenns Bank then back over the canal to Blackloe and up to Alkington. Turned back to Tilstock and carried on the Wem road dodging some huge potholes to Coton before turning to Prees and back to Coton where I turned off to CotonWood before remembering the lane would be flooded got through without getting too wet and back to Coton, Braynes Hall,Waterloo, Edstaston, Creamore, Highfields and back home. 24.3 miles done on a lovely day to be out, still got covered in mud though I will be glad when the lanes dry up a bit.


----------



## 8mph (29 Dec 2019)

I took the mountain bike up to Hackpen Hill in Wiltshire and rode along the Ridgeway for 40 minutes, just before dusk. The ridgeway is my go-to ride when there's not much daylight left and never disappoints.


----------



## Gunk (29 Dec 2019)

My son is recovering from an illness so we did a gentle flat 10 miles today along the Brampton Valley Way just north of Northampton. Very tame for us but we enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

*Bike selected;* CGR, as I had intentions of some bridleway/river bank/field riding (& roads were damp)
*Weather;* cool, low Sun, broken cloud-cover, a slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used, to illustrate points* *not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)*

Just a potter around Wakefield, mainly taking photographs for the '_Trig Point Bagger_' thread

6 entries in it

I had intended a ride up to Aberford, but the low Sun makes the return journey more of a risk at this time of year, in order to photograph a section of the _'Great North Road'_ that I'd quite forgotten about (where it was sliced by the creation of the dual-carriageway/Aberford bypass)
Sadly, that's getting to be a route for an over-cast day
The road is straight (it's not called 'Roman Ridge Road' for no reason!!) & with very little features to deflect sunlight (straight ahead on the way back)

Parts of todays ride were rather grotty & at one point, on a 'track', several inches deep in mud - enough to cause a forward travel problem!
(ie; a stop in the middle if it..... even the return, 'downhill' through it slowed me up)
I was heading up to_ Dame Bolles Water Tower




_



Between here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/356322 and the River Calder

Just before the mud-patch


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Dec 2019)

Winter sun .... i love winter sun. Today was warm and bright and lovely.
The tailwind along the eastern segment of the ride was also a bonus.
30.6 Miles, 1000 ft of climbing, just a joy to be out ....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

@Landsurfer 

Does the Tommy Simpson Museum still exist in Harworth?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Dec 2019)

Bit of lovely sunshine today. So out onto the standard White Rabbit loop. A couple of Kestrels made themselves noticeable as did Redwings. A lone Buzzard glided by lit beautifully by the sun. I met June P at Strensham. We had a lovely long chat. The lane at Upton is open at last as the River is now back between its banks. Nice wee leg turner. 35 smiles


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Landsurfer
> 
> Does the Tommy Simpson Museum still exist in Harworth?


Yes, it is, and a memorial at the Working Mens Club and of course his grave in the local cemetery ....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

Landsurfer said:


> Yes, it is, and a memorial at the Working Mens Club and of course his grave in the local cemetery ....


Thanks!!
I keep meaning to have a drive down

Likewise, I'm told that the Wetherspoons (of all places!!) in Morley, has a Beryl Burton tribute wall/corner!


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2019)

What a lovely day! Bright sunshine, no rain, no wind, and quite mild.

The Fragrant MrsP wanted to go to Oxford today and suggested a ride on the road bikes to the city of dreaming spires, then changed her mind because she wanted to my some stuff from the Nespresso shop which is bulky so we took the hybrids with the pannier bags.

The route is mainly traffic free from here to the city, using the old railway track, then cycle route 5 from Didcot to Sutton Courtney, Abingdon, Radley, and along the Thames path, (they’ve started to re-surface and widen some of the pathway from Radley to the Thames path) to Oxford city centre.

We did our errands had an indifferent pasty, and cycled more or less the same way back.

No incidents though there are some dopey feckers that use the Thames path.

35.65 miles today, the longest ride this December, 23rd bike ride of the month, that’s probably a record for me.


----------



## Goldenretriever (30 Dec 2019)

Finally had a ride and on my new bike as well Life, family and chest infection has kept me from riding since mid September. At that point I was the fittest I have ever been, certainly brought down to earth with a bang this afternoon. 30 miles at 15.3 ave, legs are sore but great to be out again.


----------



## JhnBssll (30 Dec 2019)

I had a great day out on the Stumpjumper today at Danbury Common with a bunch of friends  It's less than an hours drive from my door yet I hadn't been until today - I'm sure I'll be back again though 

Only 7 miles ridden and 930ft climbed but I'm exhausted! The trails were a bit muddy but not too bad, the tyres were largely sticking around the bends but the climb back to the top got harder as the day went on 

Unfortunately the day was cut short when I noticed my driveside crank arm was loose. I could have just tightened it back up but decided it was a better idea to call it a day and strip the cranks off once home in the garage. Plus it gives me an excuse to play in the garage all evening


----------



## derrick (30 Dec 2019)

Built a bike up just before Christmas for a mates other half. She had her first ride on it today. Only a short shake down ride. She was grinning for the whole ride. Her first carbon road bike with Di2. She is looking forward to our next ride. Obviously we had to end the ride in the pub. Although she was a bit nervous at times as there was a lot of traffic around at certain parts of the ride.we put a few little bunps in trying to get her used to the way Di2 works.

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/36u7t2QyQ2


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Dec 2019)

A late Battisborough loop this evening. It was nice to be out in the dusk.






https://www.strava.com/activities/2968228185

once home Lisa asked if I’d read her message....?

No.

Could I pick up a cooked chicken from her friend Rachel. It could be found in the garden.... another 3 miles done!






https://www.strava.com/activities/2968293037


----------



## footloose crow (30 Dec 2019)

*30 December. Through the gates of Hayle to Mounts Bay*

There is a steep hill out of Truro that I have not done before. I will not do it again. I have been playing psychological games with myself, pretending I have no intention today of getting to Marazion and St Micheal's Mount. The distance is too great.

'Just get to the top of the first hill' is my initial target, no point in intimidating myself, something I find all too easy but the hill leaves me breathless as it steepens more and more all the way to the top. I cannot see how I will make it to Marazion, to see St Michael's Mount, just to see if I can. Or can't. Thirty-two miles there, thirty miles back; it's a metric century but a random number of miles. The barrier is mental, not physical. Actually on the hills the barrier is both. 






A fast downhill to the Bissoe Valley, once more down to the valley, that wasteland of blasted hillsides patched here and there with russet bracken and gorse. Then new (to me) lanes but oh so quiet. Ten miles and five cars. The sun is out on the hillsides although the tops are in cloud. I am cycling more up than down and gaining height for once, heading for the roof of Cornwall although it is just a bungalow roof, a mere 750 feet high but all of those feet are above sea level and they all count. Cornish feet are longer than English feet. 











I transit villages whose names roll off the tongue in a thick Cornish rumble - Cusgrane, Crofthandy, Frogpool and then at the top of the bungalow roof of Cornwall, next to the TV aerials you can see from Truro, is the prosaic Four Lanes. A Saxon name, not Celtic. There are four lanes - perfectly accurate but no soul. Its cold up here though and mist is falling on me, beading on my jacket and face. 

Some downhill now: this is not the sawtooth kind of ride I have endured further east in Cornwall. The hills here are time-worn granite domes and the lanes lead you up and down majestically, gracefully and without hiding sudden gradient changes after every bend as the knavish hills further east are wont to do. I can see over the broken roadside walls to the lines of hills that mark the beginning of the granite landscape of West Penwith. This is an uncompromising land and farmers make little impact with ploughs or drainage - leaving tufts of moorland, brown now in winter time and rock strewn pastures. The walls here may have been in place since the Bronze Age - they enclose small, irregular fields making no logical pattern to my 21st century eyes. 

Praze-an Beeble has a traffic jam. A tractor and trailer is trying to pass a lorry and there are several cars backed up. A number of people are standing and watching. I thread the needle between the cars and head off up another quiet lane. The GPS tells me to turn right but it is just a field. Not even a path. I ignore it. After a hundred yards of hissy buzzes and red flashing LEDs it goes into sulk mode. 

Carnhell Green, a bastard Saxon/Celtic name and then Gwinear, a name to say slowly with the emphasis on the second syllable, leads to Angarrack and I am almost in Hayle. The road surface is corrugated, shaking the bike and me, a deep vibration through my fore arms and some bad tempered clicks and rattles from the bike. This is daffodil country, our own flowers and not imported by jet, but who will pick them next month? They are ready now, green stalks pushing through the earth with a yellow fuse about to light. 






Down into Hayle, a fast downhill and now some traffic. The world has woken up. Holiday timings where the urgency of a 8 am start has gone for many but now it is 11 am and everyone is on their way to somewhere, to do something with the day. Out through the gates of Hayle and onto the NCN route to Marazion. It's quiet and reasonably flat - at least to my eyes that have been led up, up, neck bendingly up so many Cornish hills this last month. The GPS begs to differ and says it is uphill.

Marazion is heaving. The car parks are as full as they are in August and people are sitting on the beach despite the cold wind and temperatures around 8c. Time for a photo. I have made it. More than halfway along my self imposed target. Two flapjacks disappear before shivering I turn the bike around and tell it to head for home. 






Back to Hayle. It is 'Heyl' in Cornish and that sounds even more like the land of the Devil, but its name means 'estuary'. I pun on the name, invoking Meatloaf songs and old films as I spin through the traffic. Out on the road to Gwithian it is very busy, lines of cars waiting to get into the car park, VW camper vans and conversions, surfboards and dogs, families on walks. Sand lies across the road after the recent gales. Up the steep hill then until a quiet lane gives me respite from the traffic always just behind me, itching to get past. Views across Hayle Bay to St Ives, lit up by a winter sun in the clearer skies offshore. I can see a full moon, a pale orb, through the clouds that are moving faster this afternoon. The moon is bisected by the bare branches of the hawthorn and sycamore, oak and ash that line the road.






I am two hundred feet above the hungry Atlantic that waits just ten yards away sometimes, just a thin line of blackthorn and bramble between us. The sun has illuminated the sea in places, creating pools of turquoise. The coast strides off, headland after headland until lost in the mist on the horizon. The road is flat and fast but all too quickly come the hairpin bends down into Portreath, sweeping views across the bay, depositing me with hot brakes on the beach. It's doing a winter impression of summer here, well wrapped visitors on the sands, some body boarders playing in the soupy swash. No lifeguards today and this can be a dangerous beach. Time for another photo. I send it to my son who has just returned to Hong Kong and get a testy reply as he finishes his 28 hour journey home and faces reporting to work in a few hours.






Madame Crow is equally unimpressed as promises made of tasks to be done today have been sacrificed to my obsession with a number. She takes delight in telling me that the septic tank drain has blocked and I have a specific and unpleasant job to do with rods on my return.

I am tired now and the long hill up from the coast to the heights of Redruth feels harder than it should be. Scorrier follows and then the dip and climb around Chacewater. The legs keep spinning, the lungs keep inflating and I know I can make it. Down into Truro, through the traffic and then home, watching the distance covered until it hits 62.6 miles at the top of my lane. 

A hundred kilometres is just a number. I am happy to stop. It was a psychological barrier for me but there is no sense of victory now. Just five hours the saddle, watching the landscape unfold and lost in my own thoughts as always. Another circle around Cornwall, a snail track of electrons.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2019)

Congratulations on your first 100km @footloose crow . With the terrain in Cornwall makes it even more impressive


----------



## footloose crow (30 Dec 2019)

13 rider said:


> Congratulations on your first 100km @footloose crow . With the terrain in Cornwall makes it even more impressive


Thank you. I will rest for a couple of days now!


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Dec 2019)

It was another beautiful day in Shropshire today and despite the many useful things I really should have been doing at home it was just too nice not to get out even if it was just for a short ride. Did some useful stuff first as the lanes were a bit icy after a frost last night and did a quick tour of the Whixall lanes. The plan was to spend as little time as possible heading into the sun as it was making it quite difficult to see. Lots of dog walkers out today and had to stop to let a pair of Muscovy ducks waddle across the lane by one of the farms. 18.3 miles in the sunshine @15.3mph.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2019)

footloose crow said:


> *30 December. Through the gates of Hayle to Mounts Bay*
> 
> There is a steep hill out of Truro that I have not done before. I will not do it again. I have been playing psychological games with myself, pretending I have no intention today of getting to Marazion and St Micheal's Mount. The distance is too great.
> 
> ...


Fab ride, great way to end the year


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I went for a walk, does that count?
> 
> Well, you're getting pictures anyway...
> 
> ...


Lovely pics!


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2019)

Another short ride today. My legs felt like lead, they didn’t improve at all!

I rode the quiet lanes in between the A379 and the A38. I did have to cross and recross the A38.
I spotted Llama, black sheep and bullfinch.






















https://www.strava.com/activities/2969735755


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Dec 2019)

Nipped out this morning with two purposes- a) to complete the 2019 50km a month challenge and b) to grab some veloviewer squares which had been eluding me for months.

Both were achieved.

There’s nothing spectacular to note about the ride or the route- it was all familiar territory with little peel offs to grab squares and so this write-up will be concise but I will say the weather was lovely when the sun came out which did make everything so much more pleasant!

44.7 miles today.


----------



## colly (31 Dec 2019)

Another early spin out to finish the year off. About 16 miles in all but done without electronics so no map.

Total for the year is 1590 miles. Which is pretty modest all in all but I am happy with it. NEXT year however should see the miles increase due to me stepping away from work. I did sort of semi retire a couple of years ago but in all honesty it's seemed no different. Later starts and earlier finishes and a few days off here and there but that's about it.

2020 will see a deliberate scaling down on the work front. I can't afford to kick it into touch completely but I'm OK doing a few smaller jobs here and there just to bring a bit extra in.


----------



## Old jon (31 Dec 2019)

Another cold one. The barometer is on the ‘r’ in ‘Fair’ instead of the ‘R’ in ‘Rain’, a very unusual thing to see around here. And of course a clear sky in December is almost a guarantee of a cold day. So why was I so surprised that it was cold? Pedalled away in about two degrees, almost shivering.

Warmed up in a few yards and started revising route options when I saw the first frozen puddle. Thought it might be a good idea to stick to the roads more likely to have been gritted. Not much traffic about anyway so wander through Holbeck and decide to ride away through Hunslet, up to John o’ Gaunts and down to the Oulton roundabout. Once the garthing puts a red line on it that is an oddly straight stretch of road, hmmm, do we credit the Romans I wonder? As long as they don’t present a bill they can brag all they want. Anyway, turn right at the roundabout.



Ride through the middle of Rothwell and straight on to Robin Hood. At the traffic lights there, the Halfway House is still a pub, it seems, carry to Thorpe on the Hill. It is on the hill too. Very noticeable on the fixed. Another right turn, still on the A654 out of Rothwell, and ride round the edges of Middleton for a while. It feels colder, right turn and find the Ring Road. Probably the biggest descent of the ride down to the Tommy Wass ( another surviving pub ) and turn right for the last stretch to home.

Fourteen and a bit miles which takes the years’ total to 3030 miles. I don’t often think of targets but some time earlier this month three thousand became one, when I saw how close I was.

And that oddly straight stretch . . .


----------



## derrick (31 Dec 2019)

Last ride of the year. 8 of us ventured out. A few turned back at the halfway point or just before. A bit nippy first thing. But had a bit of drizzle for the last 14 miles. Great ride with good company.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/kxQi3IW2R2


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Dec 2019)

First proper ride for a couple of months after being laid low with flu which floored me for weeks. 

Managed 40 very slow but most enjoyable miles including over 1000m climbing, albeit carefully designed to avoid any steep gradients. Rather nippy and pretty windy on the tops too - hands kept warm with electric heated gloves and feet just about with waterproof socks over the top of thick socks (experimenting without over shoes). Also got stares from all the passing roadies by wearing a woolly hat rather than a helmet. Far more practical in the depths of winter IMO.

Now absolutely drained, but happy.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (31 Dec 2019)

Last ride of the year turned out to be quite a pleasant one albeit over my well cycled route which I`ve pretty well kept to over the last half a dozen outings, just tinkering with changes here and there trying to keep clean. It felt a bit cooler than the temperature the car told me this morning (10 degrees) would suggest, due to the 11 mph ESE wind no doubt. Still, the sun was out (most of the time) there were not too many vehicles about. Even the two DPD delivery vans I saw were driving sensibly, hats off to them I say. I saw a couple of kestrels and one wren and that was about all. The ride was 23.9 miles at 17.4 mph average with 748 ft of climbing.
Although I had not set a target for the year, it was only at the beginning of December I set 3500 miles, well today I reached 3612.3 which is the most I have ever done in a year. I won`t set one again next year. I will just see what happens.
Happy New Year to all of you out there and happy cycling.


----------



## Donger (31 Dec 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> There’s nothing spectacular to note about the ride or the route- it was all familiar territory with little peel offs to grab squares and so this write-up will be concise but I will say the weather was lovely when the sun came out which did make everything so much more pleasant!
> 
> 44.7 miles today.
> 
> ...


Looks familiar. Would that be Castle Mills near Castle Donnington? If so, my father-in-law grew up in the cottage at the far right end of that terrace (now a hotel).


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Dec 2019)

Donger said:


> Looks familiar. Would that be Castle Mills near Castle Donnington? If so, my father-in-law grew up in the cottage at the far right end of that terrace (now a hotel).


It’s the priest house hotel nowadays, perhaps it used to be called that, I don’t know.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2019)

Donger said:


> Looks familiar. Would that be Castle Mills near Castle Donnington? If so, my father-in-law grew up in the cottage at the far right end of that terrace (now a hotel).


I think it is the place your thinking off but I know it as King Mills


----------



## Donger (31 Dec 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> It’s the priest house hotel nowadays, perhaps it used to be called that, I don’t know.


That's the badger. You and @13 rider are both right. Mrs Donger says it was Kings Mills and is now the Priest House. A bit of a poignant spot for my father-in-law as that was where his little sister drowned back in the 1930s. Still upset him even in his 80s, but he loved to go back there anyway. I have no connection to the area whatsoever, and have only ever been there twice, so curious how I recognised it instantly from your photo.


----------



## Basil.B (1 Jan 2020)

25 miles done and dusted this morning.
Sun made a brief appearance when I got the bike out of the garage.
But soon disappeared, so dull as ditchwater on my ride.


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> I think it is the place your thinking off but I know it as King Mills



So do I.Used to be a regular venue for Loughborough CTC summer evening rides.
Went fishing there in the winter The local rivers and canal were all frozen up The river near Kings Mill remained free of ice as water was warmer due to the Castle Donnington power station cooling tower water flowing back into the river.


----------



## geocycle (1 Jan 2020)

Happy new year! First ride of the year taking advantage of some decent weather. Lovely ride through Trough of Bowland. Took a flask and Christmas cake which I ate at the shepherds church, Nether Wyresdale.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2020)

It’


pawl said:


> So do I.Used to be a regular venue for Loughborough CTC summer evening rides.
> Went fishing there in the winter The local rivers and canal were all frozen up The river near Kings Mill remained free of ice as water was warmer due to the Castle Donnington power station cooling tower water flowing back into the river.


That’s the River Trent, which forms the county boundary. Across the river is Derbyshire.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2020)

pawl said:


> So do I.Used to be a regular venue for Loughborough CTC summer evening rides.
> Went fishing there in the winter The local rivers and canal were all frozen up The river near Kings Mill remained free of ice as water was warmer due to the Castle Donnington power station cooling tower water flowing back into the river.


A few years ago as Castle Donnington power station no longer exists . Funnily enough was talking to @Supersuperleeds on today's ride about fishing opposite the priest house and the nice warm water in the Trent


----------



## ruffers (1 Jan 2020)

geocycle said:


> Happy new year! First ride of the year taking advantage of some decent weather. Lovely ride through Trough of Bowland. Took a flask and Christmas cake which I ate at the shepherds church, Nether Wyresdale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 498591
> ...


Nice pics, flask and Xmas cake sounds bliss. What bike is that? Really nice setup


----------



## JPBoothy (1 Jan 2020)

Happy New Year All 🍾

A beautiful sunny morning around the Chester area this morning. 25miles on my Single Speed was enough for me today but it was very enjoyable
with most hung over drivers still in bed nursing their bad heads


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2020)

A short MTB ride this morning with the Go Ride kids and parents on a blue grade trail. Fun had by all plus cake afterwards as it was one of the kids' birthday today. 

More practice required by my kids on descending over a loose surface with roots and stones. Ability is there, but a severe lack of confidence persists. I'll take them out again without the group as an audience may not help.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jan 2020)

4.5 mile round shopping trip on the ebiked hybrid this afternoon, a New Years present to it, letting it stretch it's wheels for a full mile further than its daily round commute but with only 17% more effort from the motor climbing 335ft. Not happy with Asda, the customer bike racks had been removed and the alternate ones by the staff entrance are at an often busy, in terms of pedestrians, corner where I can quite imagine bikes get some damage, if only unintentional to a wheel by someone walking into it or hitting it with a heavy bag.


----------



## geocycle (1 Jan 2020)

ruffers said:


> Nice pics, flask and Xmas cake sounds bliss. What bike is that? Really nice setup



It’s a Spa Ti audax. Had it just over a year and more or less got it as I want it now. It makes a good ‘Sunday’ bike or overnighter and complements my heavier tourer/everyday bike. Very pleased with it.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2020)

6.10 mile round trip on the bike for a utility ride to do some shopping. It’s been a while since I’ve ridden on a NYD.


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> A few years ago as Castle Donnington power station no longer exists . Funnily enough was talking to @Supersuperleeds on today's ride about fishing opposite the priest house and the nice warm water in the Trent




You could have ice on your boots .Feet freezing dip them in the river to warm them up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jan 2020)

Happy New Year and time to zap the 2020 zero. Steve E and I headed for the Pot where Jules H was waiting. Steve was on a short leash so headed back. Jules and I took to the Bredon loop but in a clockwise direction for a change. At Ashton under Hill we had to dismount as a soap box derby was underway. What a wonderful bunch of home engineering was on display and the speed down the hill was impressive. We went by Bredon village for a change before taking to Wetherspoons in Tewkesbury. Many cafes were closed. Heading back took us up Bushley bank before we encountered closed gates at the school. That's a first but no problem as they were not locked. Jules headed back from Tunnel Hill while I took my usual run back. Lots of Kestrels on display today. No wind meant the occasional Buzzard could only perch on a post but great tits seemed to be quite active. 51 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2020)

Happy New Year everyone.

A clear sunny day, so decided to get the qualifying ride in for the Half Century Challenge with a metric half around familiar roads. Despite thinking I'd layered up well, I was still near frozen when I got in 
My first ride since early December (another challenge ride) and by 'eck could I tell towards the end of this one. Time to fit in a few turbo sessions.
Still, I got round and that's what counts

*35.01 miles* in *3h 11m* at just *11 mph*, with* 1,519 ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *2.4 °C* 

Here's a pic, and a map:


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2020)

geocycle said:


> It’s a Spa Ti audax. Had it just over a year and more or less got it as I want it now. It makes a good ‘Sunday’ bike or overnighter and complements my heavier tourer/everyday bike. Very pleased with it.



I'm glad I'm not alone in having a "Heavy" and "light" bike.


----------



## geocycle (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in having a "Heavy" and "light" bike.



Yes, all relative of course. I’m a huge rohloff fan and my Thorn raven sport tour has served me well since 2006 and more than 35000 miles. It carries big loads and is a great commuter. I wanted something different for day rides so I plumped for a ti audax style bike. This suits my slow paced riding around Cumbria, Lancashire and North Yorkshire.


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> A few years ago as Castle Donnington power station no longer exists . Funnily enough was talking to @Supersuperleeds on today's ride about fishing opposite the priest house and the nice warm water in the Trent



I must have been about Sixteen when I last went there.It got me thinking. On the evening club ride I believe there was a cave or caves called the Hermits cave.Just checked on Google it was actually called Anchor Church.


----------



## colly (1 Jan 2020)

I thought today I might get out in the sunshine. It would make a nice change because all my most recent rides have been early doors in the dark. I like riding at night, but not that much.
So after a late up after last nights fun and games and a very leisurely breakfast with my pal who stayed over, the morning had drifted away. My mate left around 1.45 and I thought to take my chance. How foolish of me. Mrs Colly needed to walk down and see her sister and seeing as someone else was calling round muggins was delegated to hold the fort.
I finally got sorted and got out just after 4pm...........just as it was getting dark.
No matter. The Garmin lasted about 4 miles which I found out when I got back home. Obviously I didn't charge it after the last time it was used.
I plotted the route anyway and it was 17 miles and about 900ft of up.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31679131


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2020)

Got this years Metric Century a Month Challenge off to a flying start with a 64 mile (102.9km) ride over to Tetbury and back. 5 hrs 44 mins door to door, which I was quite pleased with. Took the route over the Cotswold escarpment through Dursley this time. A serious (14%) hill lasting for well over a mile took me to my very limit just a third of my way through the ride. No cafes open anywhere, so turned the bike around at the 29 mile mark in Tetbury and headed back the same way. After the great descent into Dursley, I did a few mental calculations and hung a left up and over one of my least favourite hills (Cam Pitch) and onwards towards Berkeley. No cafes open there either, so just gritted my teeth and slogged my way home down the lanes. After a nice hot bath to defrost the toes, I'm quite glad to have got my challenge ride out of the way before any icy weather descends on us. Anyway, Happy New Year everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2020)

Donger said:


> Got this years Metric Century a Month Challenge off to a flying start with a 64 mile (102.9km) ride over to Tetbury and back. *5 hrs 44 mins door to door*, which I was quite pleased with.



I'm rather envious of that as I took a bit over 7 hours today. Some of that was wandering around Tübingen, and trying to get the blood to circulate in my extremities, but still...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm rather envious of that as I took a bit over 7 hours today. Some of that was wandering around Tübingen, and trying to get the blood to circulate in my extremities, but still...



Just worked it out and I think my times are as follows:

Dep Apartment 06:20
Arr Tübingen 09:40 

Outward trip= 3h 20 min

Dep Tübingen 10:20
Arr Apartment Ca. 13:30

Return = 3h 10 min

Total= ca. 6h 30 min.

That's a bit more respectable, especially as I haven't included a couple more "Photographic stops" and the aforementioned "sitting on hands to get the feeling in my fingers back" which altogether I would guess add up to about 20-30 min, but I'm not sure enough to factor that in.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm rather envious of that as I took a bit over 7 hours today. Some of that was wandering around Tübingen, and trying to get the blood to circulate in my extremities, but still...


You would also need to factor in elevation as hills can slow progress considerably.


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jan 2020)

Happy New Year everyone. Still sunny in Shropshire today but a bit chilly and seemed like a good day to do a 50 km ride and join the monthly challenge. I worked out a route to add some miles to last Sunday’s ride which would do it but did it in reverse. Started off to Wolverley, into Loppington and through Nonely and Tilley through the mud to Wem, turned off to Barkers Green and Aston , back to Wem, over the railway crossing and out to Creamore, Edstaston, Waterloo, Braynes Hall, Coton through the flood to Coton Wood and on to Prees, Tilstock, Alkington, Fenns Bank, Whixall, Northwood and back home. Checked Fitbit to see if it was far enough 50.02 km so went to the end of the lane and back just to make sure. 31.9 miles @15.1 mph. Lots of people out walking today and had to shout hello or ring bell to get past most of them.


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm rather envious of that as I took a bit over 7 hours today. Some of that was wandering around Tübingen, and trying to get the blood to circulate in my extremities, but still...


My metric tons generally take me between 6 hrs 20 to 7 hrs, depending upon the hills. Only one really tough hill today, and no cake stop, hence considerably faster.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2020)

Another one who got their metric 100 in today. It had been a lovely sunny morning with virtually no wind and was only around 4-5°C when I finally set out just before midday. Within 15 minutes the sun had disappeared and was replaced by cloud and grey, misty conditionswhich remained for the remainder of the day. About the only colour in the ride from there on was the last of the Christmas lights and glow from the industrial greenhouses in Great Blakenham





The ride itself was just a trip up to Stowmarket taking the 'B' road out and my preferred back road home and a bit of faffing around in the villages inbetween.







https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194


----------



## hondated (1 Jan 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *30 December. Through the gates of Hayle to Mounts Bay*
> 
> There is a steep hill out of Truro that I have not done before. I will not do it again. I have been playing psychological games with myself, pretending I have no intention today of getting to Marazion and St Micheal's Mount. The distance is too great.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say it was long ago but the last time I was in Hayle I was driving a Ford Cortina 1600E with the two kids in the back. Even my three grandsons are adults now so I really must get back there as its a lovely part of the UK.Thanks great report.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2020)

Happy New Year all!
Taking advantage of the almost traffic free roads on new year's day, some of the Glasgow Belles and I went for a wee ride.
We normally stick to segregated paths because we ride quite slowly, but the first of January is great for some on road cycling without getting abused by motorists!
Nothing major, just around 20 miles, some minor hills to keep us warm, finished off in town for a coffee: there are several places open in Glasgow centre on new year's.
A couple of pictures of the ride for you, plus I'm going to show you how I've transported the Christmas log I made to my friends house, on the bike 

Argyle Street: this reindeer is a bit creepy imo.
The two sets of bikes between the reindeer's legs are ours.





Some slightly chilled Glasgow Belles on Bikes:





How to transport cake on a bike without damage: 
One - make cake, of course





Two, find a box to match said cake:





Three: pack with some bubble wrap, insert cake, secure to bike rack, then ride away!


----------



## Old jon (2 Jan 2020)

Outdoors felt sort of warmer this morning, all the encouragement I need. Add a blue sky and what might have been the sun, it’s time to ride.

The roads, and the towpath when I reached it, were dry. The sun was shining, but only enough to cast a shadow and the illusion of warmth. So a swift ride to Office Lock and along the canal to Viaduct Road. Descend to cross the river and then ascend Cardigan Road. Soon warms things up. Headingley was quiet this morning, a zig and a zag and Otley Road is rising in front of me. The road levels after crossing the Ring Road, and there were no intentions of using any side roads today, so straight along the A660 to Bramhope. Where I noticed someone on my back wheel.

I dunno if this was a compliment. Most of the hair I have left is white, you might be polite and call it light grey. My beard is white. I will soon be seventy years old. ( how did that happen? ) This young person sat on my wheel for a mile or more, eventually grunting as he slowly passed on the rise by the puritan chapel. There is strange. How do I know he was young? Hair and beard were black, either youth or Cherry Blossom.

Anyway, on to the lights by the Dyneley Arms and turn right for a twiddle down Pool Bank. Not the quickest twiddle but fun anyway. Reach the village and ride most of the way through to take the left turn to Otley, where I stopped to eat and drink at the foot of the maypole. And then it is time to ride out of town up the Leeds Road. No problem to choose a gear, the bike only has one, so pedal it up there. And enjoy the level stretch at the top, back to Bramhope.



Stay on the A660 all the way back to Headingley. Traffic was busier in patches and totally absent on occasion. One of the occasions was the drop from Headingley to Kirkstall, though it is rarely busy along there. Back on the towpath for a peaceful pedal all the way to the end of the canal, in Leeds. From there to home was not quite far enough, I wanted thirty miles for the first ride of the year. So a left turn from Leathley Road onto Pearson Street. Which was where most of what the Hunslet Engine Company made left the factory, despite the three sets of railway lines across Jack Lane at the other side of the site. Which I rode across after two right turns more. Up the last hill to home, big grin for the ride ‘cos it feels like I put a bit more effort into it this time.

And a bit of geographical doodling . . .


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2020)

Another utility ride on the hybrid today to the shops and post office but instead of doing an out and back I did a 10.28 loop. A dry overcast with sunny spells sort of a day, incredibly mild too.

Bloody easter eggs for sale in Sainsbury’s! FFS!


----------



## chriswoody (2 Jan 2020)

I'm on a bit of a mission to make the most of my Christmas break, so with clear blue skies and no wind, today was a perfect day for a longer ride. The thermometer was nudging -6 as I steered the bike out on to the lanes and up towards the forest. Everything was frosted white and really still and quiet as I headed first towards Rebberlah and then on towards Wildeck. A graveyard of old and broken hunters stools lies next to the track.











The forest changes it character and nature frequently as I wind my way North, from tightly packed stands of Douglas Fir, to wider spaced and more natural stands of Scots Pine. A short section of road leads me to a frozen Angelbecksteich and another quick break.





A short section of gravel track in the forest winds it's way steadily uphill and on to the Tiefental, an area of heathland that is deserted today, but when the heather is in bloom, this area is swarming with tourists.











From the Tiefental, I carry on North, mixing roads and gravel as I wind further on. Then the ride swings around and back onto the heathland. The track weaves through stands of Scot's Pine and reminds me of the Rothiemurchus in the Cairngorms, all that's missing is the Mountains in the background. At the half way point I stop at a small wooden shelter for a slightly frozen flapjack and some trail mix. Drinking in the solitude and silence before I set off again. The freezing temperatures have frozen the ground and made the going much easier, the last time I was here in April, the sandy soil was a nightmare to cycle through. The kilometres fly by and the ride dips and rises though a variety of scenery until I enter I tunnel of trees, pierced through with shafts of sunlight that provides a magical cycling experience.





The ride continues to head South until eventually we enter the town of Eschede, were several kilometres of road riding leads us up and back to Rebberlah. My legs are tired and cold and the last kilometres through the forest are really hard going. The weak winter sun has a little warmth to it, but then as soon as I ride into the shade, it's like going into a walk in freezer. Slowly we eak out the last kilometres back to home and a hot coffee.





A fantastic, if tiring day's riding in perfect Winter weather. Overall it was 88km in a shade over 5 hours at a pace of 20.8 km per hour, bringing my total for the Christmas break to 246km.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2020)

A couple of rides to report on:
*Yesterday: *After a fairly slow get up having seen the New Year in I decided to stretch the legs (and clear the head a bit) in the afternoon and make the most of the sunshine breaking through. Unfortunately on getting the bike out I was greeted by a flat rear tyre  so a fettling session was needed (yet another failed Halfords tube rather than a puncture) and thought that while the wheel was out I might as well fit the new mudguard-mounted rear light bracket that I've made.

An hour later than planned I set out to do a shortish local loop (Lyth Hill, Condover, Atcham, Uffington, Shrewsbury town centre and home). It was a little colder out than I'd expected but I warmed up well enough on the first climb of the day. The small car park on Lyth Hill was packed to overflowing with cars as people perambulated on the hill and there were quite a few walkers and runners out on the lanes and the odd family group out on their (probably new) bikes.

I needed to adjust the new lamp bracket near Berrington as I hadn't tightened one of the bolts properly but after that it seemed fine. The A458 was empty of traffic for the short stretch I used. I wasn't sure whether Attingham Park would be open today but it was so I enjoyed a little detour up the drive and found the place as busy as I've ever seen it.

On the old canal path I encountered a lady leading a horse and a dog so paused to let them by. I wasn't sure how to respond to "We're a wide load, aren't we?" without putting my foot in it. I took to Sundorne Road rather than tackle the rough part of the canal path, which wasn't too bad, then took a tour round the town centre before dropping down to the Welsh Bridge. The Quarry was extremely busy with people out walking and the roads on the way out of town seemed to be getting busier so I took the slightly longer way back which uses more cycle paths and arrived home as the light was fading.

A fraction under 23 miles at 12.4 mph average.





Misty over the fields looking towards Berrington.





The view from the old Atcham Bridge.





In Attingham Park





Nearing sunset in The Square, Shrewsbury.

*Today:* Just a short utility ride in order to fix a puncture for a friend. There turned out to be two thorns in the tyre, one of which was long and at such an angle it had pierced the tube in two places. It also turns out that she has been riding round with the quill stem loose  so I secured that as well.

Headwind both ways.

Just a couple of miles at 11.3mph average.

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2020)

Another cobweb blower this evening about 4:30pm. My watch was nagging me that I hadn’t closed my exercise ring, so I nipped out on the hybrid for 20 minutes or so.

4.19 miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jan 2020)

The meet was in Colwall so I had already climbed up and over the Wyche when I met John B and Pete M. Off to Bosbury and Harbour Hill took us towards Ashperton for the dodge to Trumpet and coffee with cake. Much chat later Falcon Lane meant the ramp to Ledbury for the up and over to Petty France and back to Colwall. Just the Wyche climb for me to complete a lovely social one today. 33 smiles


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Jan 2020)

Chris and I today ... 35 mile circuit based on the village / town of Bawtry, south of Donnie.
Rain and soggy weather for the first hour turning into bright sunshine around Gainsborough.
Only 216 meters of climbing but it was in one hill, the 20mph headwind on the northern leg of the trip made for some hard work to keep 15mph on the Garmin's.
However, yet again my Garmin 200 recorded the ride, was saved to history but provided no download .... i took mine from Chris's shared STRAVA.
Feel free to advise ...
Great cafe at Beckingham .... Coffee, crispy bacon and egg in a fresh soft cob ..... "Real Food Works" .... bin the gels folks ....


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Jan 2020)

I started the year of with a 22.4 miler this afternoon, at least it stayed dry unlike this morning with lots more rain. I took the direct route to Mendlesham ( is there one ?) via the A1120 through Stowupland. I don`t usually use this stretch but it was`nt too bad for traffic today. The wind was from the NW so had a bit of a headwind of 14 mph for the first half of the ride to Finningham and then Wyverstone. Once I had the tail wind it did`nt really propel me must faster but just felt easier. I did`nt quite feel 100%, just one of those rides I suppose.
I managed to see 4 or possibly 5 kestrels today, an all time record for one of my rides. I suppose it could have been one kestrel 5 times, if it was trying to keep pace with me. I will consult Chris Packham. Traffic was a bit busier than of late, no surprise really. No close passes and people driving sensibly, that won`t last I am sure. So with the batting opening at 22.4 at a 17 mph average I had a smile on my face and a warm glow as I put the bike up and went inside for a cup of tea and cake. Sorry, no photos.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Another utility ride on the hybrid today to the shops and post office but instead of doing an out and back I did a 10.28 loop. A dry overcast with sunny spells sort of a day, incredibly mild too.
> 
> Bloody easter eggs for sale in Sainsbury’s! FFS!
> View attachment 498747
> ...


I like the bit about the easter eggs. We have seen Valentine cards in Tesco, probably there on new year`s day.


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Jan 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I will consult Chris Packham.


He'll tell you you saw no Kestrels .... due to man made Global Warming ...... his standard answer


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Jan 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I like the bit about the easter eggs. We have seen Valentine cards in Tesco, probably there on new year`s day.


Easter Eggs in Bramley, Rotherham, ALDI today ..........


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Jan 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> He'll tell you you saw no Kestrels .... due to man made Global Warming ...... his standard answer


No need to consult CP. Just looked up about kestrels and this time of year they have about a 1km square home territory so there must have been that many I saw. I just wonder if the kestrel realises that he is limited to 1km square ? I guess it was a good time to hunt for them.
[


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Jan 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> No need to consult CP. Just looked up about kestrels and this time of year they have about a 1km square home territory so there must have been that many I saw. I just wonder if the kestrel realises that he is limited to 1km square ? I guess it was a good time to hunt for them.
> [



Saw lot of Kestrels today ... making small mammals day really bad ....
On my canal path cycling trips into Sheffield i see Kingfishers and Mink .... 
Love the bright blue missile flying up the middle of the river ... 
I fly fish in the Don and see so much of our urban wildlife close up .... a joy .........and i catch and release those wonderful wild brown trout that think they are Marlins ... back into the river .... the Don is so much cleaner these days, but there is a theory that they could be caught with magnets ......


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Jan 2020)

Last day of my Christmas break from work today and as the sun was still shining I made time for a quick ride. Despite the sun it was quite cold in the wind so extra layers were added and I set off to Whixall and straight through past Alkington then turned back over the canal to Fenns Bank and Fenns Wood where the starlings were just starting to gather over Whixall Moss for their daily murmuration,over the crossroads to Hollinswood, Lower Houses, Coton, Abbeygreen, Edstaston back towards the sunset, Highfields, Horton then back home. It was a beautiful evening but did get colder when the sun had set so I was glad of the extra layers. 20.81 miles @15.1 mph. Although there was quite a lot of rain overnight some of the lanes are dry now and the first ride in ages where I wasn’t covered in mud.


----------



## jongooligan (4 Jan 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Great cafe at Beckingham .... Coffee, crispy bacon and egg in a fresh soft cob ..... "Real Food Works" .... bin the gels folks ....



As featured in the Straight on at Rosie's audax.

Some great riding around there on quiet, flat roads. Have you been up the Trent side or across Thorne Waste? No contours at all but there's nowhere to hide from the wind either.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jan 2020)

*copied/edited from MHCAM chatzone thread*


Set off this morning for a meet up with the ex-Saga CC now renamed “Team TBC“ boys for a little spin out. All six of us turned out which is a rarity in itself as normally at least one of us usually can’t make it! 
Cool but not freezing, we started a little after 0815 and it was our usual route of sorts, pan flat roads skirting along the borders of southern Derbyshire, Nottinghamshire and NW Leicestershire with the only climb of note being between Long Whatton and Kegworth. Managed to nab another veloviewer square that I missed on New Years Eve as well. Stopped off at Kegworth about 21 miles in for breakfast at Oakland’s cafe which is renowned locally for its breakfast culinary prowess. Today didn’t disappoint either, most of the lads opting for a full English while I was a little more conservative in my choices with a bacon roll (or cob as it’s known in these parts but let’s not go there eh?) two hash browns, and a chocolate flapjack washed down with a latte and a pot of tea.

One of the lads had to shoot off early due to other commitments so we were down to five for the return journey. We deviated from the planned route as Will decided he was gonna take us on a “mystery tour.” 

When Will says things like that it’s time to be worried because it’s very rarely without incident! Heading up the old A6 towards the M1 J24 island, we picked up some cycle paths that ran parallel with the A50 and before long we were at Castle Donington and Will’s motives became clear......

There’s been a new road put in to bypass the village itself which is complete but not yet open and still fenced off (yes you can see where this is going can’t you? ) Will lifts the heras fencing, we all sneak underneath and try our luck.....

On the plus side it’s a beautiful surface and not half as steep as riding through the main village (all uphill) and we obviously had the freedom to ride wherever we liked! When it does actually open this will be a godsend as those who know this area will benefit massively on their commutes. Reaching the top without being arrested or chased by dogs and such like, we got back onto the loop road that skirts around East Midlands Airport and back onto the planned route which we rejoined at Donington Park. Had a bit of a thrashfest for a few miles as we reached Melbourne and said our goodbyes to Will and Tim at this point as they live there.

To quote the Genesis album title “And Then There Were Three” we blobbed up and chain ganged it back for the two miles or so back to Swarkestone where I was totally spent having done the lions share on the front only for the other two to take the glory! Made it back in one piece though- great start to the year. 

34.6 (55.7) in 2:01.

Square grab complete:











Kegworth cafe, the stuff of legend!




















Testing the (not yet open) Castle Donington bypass 





Route Summary


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jan 2020)

Chris Doyle said:


> There’s been a new road put in to bypass the village itself which is complete but not yet open and still fenced off (yes you can see where this is going can’t you? ) Will lifts the heras fencing, we all sneak underneath and try our luck.....
> 
> On the plus side it’s a beautiful surface and not half as steep as riding through the main village (all uphill) and we obviously had the freedom to ride wherever we liked! When it does actually open this will be a godsend as those who know this area will benefit massively on their commutes.


I take it you have Strava segmented it, fastest time


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> I take it you have Strava segmented it, fastest time


I’m sure one of us has.....got to be a KOM right?


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jan 2020)

No way was the man-flu keeping me in today! So a bracing short ride around the environs of Chester.




Part of the newer bit of the old walls, 17th century i think, when chester fortifications were beefed up for the civil war.




Followed the shropshire union canal and river tow paths quite a bit, dodged dozens of well wrapped up walkers with their dogs, all very pleasant in the sun when out of the wind.




Still well impressed with the gravel bike 6 months in...some of the Dee route was really muddy but got through ok.
Thats the first ride of the new decade out of the way, 10 miles or so....now where's the lemsips?


----------



## Old jon (4 Jan 2020)

Looking out of a window this morning there seemed to be a bit of a breeze. No frost or rain, just the unusual sight of branches blowing about in the back. It is a bit of a sheltered spot, prevailing winds ( is that right? Usual winds, south westerlies ) usually have little effect. Still, pedal off.

And discover winds. That is OK, they will be pushing me for half of the ride. As ever, Holbeck first. Quiet ‘cos of Saturday, leave it behind riding along Great Wilson Street to Crown Point Road, and across the river. Pass Leeds Playhouse, turn right and head on up the rising road to the clock at Oakwood. Left there and ride up Princes Avenue between all the football pitches, pass the big gates and pedal along Street Lane. Which is a long left handed curve. As the gradient eases the wind becomes more of a headwind, constant speed and constant effort.

At last, turn right onto the A61. Negotiate the almost finished revamp to the Ring Road crossing, still an incomplete confusing mess, and ride up the road. Eventually leave the suburbs behind, crest a final rise and drop to the left hand turn for Eccup. Both reservoir and village are along here, in that order. The view from the dam, in the wind, showed some impressive whitecaps but the waves were not that high. Happily. A bit of a rise and fall then a sharp climb to a cattle grid. Downhill cattle grids are fine. Uphill, I walk across. A mile of flat exposed road to the village, then a sharp left turn to Five Lane Ends.



And a map of just the video






Without too much effort this leads to the A660 for the first time today, and almost the last of the uphill riding. On the way to cross the Ring Road again I passed another rider. Very rare occurrence. But an interesting bike, rack and one Ortlieb pannier. Very shiny frame but almost worn out bar tape and bar end shifters which also did not look young. We said good morning but did not slow down for a chat. On down the road to Headingley and then further down to the river and canal at Kirkstall. Which left a gentle ride down the towpath and minor navigation through a bit of Hunslet and then home twenty two miles after leaving. A cold but good ride stuck a smile on my face though.

The complete loop


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Jan 2020)

Mrs 26 and I rode over to the meet. Margaret PR, Jules H, Steve E, John G, Pete M and Rob A made up the peloton. Graham R was there too on his way back from walking Harvey. Mrs 26 headed off to meet a friend while we all headed for the Hams and around by Hartpury for Highleadon and the cafe.
On our departure John's front tyre went down so Pete and I assisted with the fix. Rob and John turned at Pendock while we all took the standard run back. Plenty of Kestrels and Buzzards about as well as good chats and craic. 49 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jan 2020)

Todays plan was; walk the dog, get home, get out on bike. What actually happened; walk dog, dog splashes about in lots of mud then jumps into pond, get home, bathe dog, clean mud off interior of bathroom.

By the time that was done the morning had pretty much gone so I got the bike out after lunch for a shorter ride than intended. In very general terms it was a reversal of the route from New Years Day but I did use a few different roads for variety.

There was a bit more fettling before I started off - fitting a new brass bell similar to the ones on the other bikes (an Ohgi one this time rather than Lion. Seems well made but doesn't sound as classy as the Lion ones). I headed onto the Quarry via Porthill and like last time it was very busy with people walking and cycling so wasn't quick to get through. At the Greyfriars Bridge end I found the towpath gated off still so took a detour past the Abbey and over the Castle Walk footbridge to Castle Fields instead. It was almost as busy by the river here too as people make the most of the last couple of days before the schools go back.

I braved the muddy old canal path and was slowly catching up with another cyclist as we made out way to Uffington. As he was headed towards Upton Magna too I pulled alongside and we had a chat over the next couple of miles (he is relatively new to cycling and is trying to build up his mileage).

Approaching Atcham someone shouted something out of the window of a Corsa as they overtook. I don't know what they _actually _said but with the doppler effect it sounded like a very squeaky and super-posh "I Say! Probably not the effect they were going for.

By the time I reached Cross Houses I was getting on pretty well so I decided to extend the trip a bit and took a left then a right towards Cound Stank, then another left into Upper Cound and a right up the long drag to Acton Pigott. I had this road entirely to myself and found the climb easy going even into the wind.

The run from Acton Burnell through Pitchford was as good as ever (this is a favourite bit of road as it's a long gentle descent where you can get some speed up). There was a club group coming the other way as I got into Condover - all nicely lit up as it was getting gloomy by this point. I decided to go for the short route home up the main road and this was the right choice this time as the A49 was quiet making it quite pleasant.

I put the bike away under a vivid pink glow. The overcast sky was hiding quite a good sunset I suspect.

25.8 miles for this trip at 12.7 mph average which I'm quite happy with considering the slow going through the Quarry.

Sorry, no photos this time.


----------



## footloose crow (4 Jan 2020)

Jan 4  *Perran and Aggie*

I have no burning desire to go to Perranporth. I have a work ethic though. It is four days into January and I have not had a proper ride yet and we are going sailing in Thailand in ten days time and the pressure is there. Entirely self imposed. I try to explain it to Madame Crow but she doesn't get it. 

"I have to do a 50k and a 100k ride every month this year".

"Why?"

I am unable to come up with a reason that will stand up to her sceptical scrutiny. Except that without this goal, I may not go out at all when it rains or is cold. That would be November to April then. 

Yesterday when it was sunny and dry I tried to have a ride and this is what happened. A single, tiny thorn, one of thousands on the road after hedge cutting season.






The tyre was difficult to remove. The first inner tube went in and the tyre muscled back on. I broke the valve pumping it up. Tyre off again and a second inner tube. Pumped up again. Now the wheel would not go back on without rubbing the disc against the brake pads. An hour went past. My sister in law waved at me as she drove past. I got a text later 'You looked like a banana - all in yellow and bent over'. The people in the house whose fence I hooked the bike on, came out to check I was OK. They tell me it was the house which Roger Moore once owned as his holiday place. 

None of this is helping so I went home, pushing the pedals manfully against the resisting brake pads. Only two miles but it felt further. In the garden I put the bike on the stand for a proper look. After another hour and a half of taking the wheel off and putting it on again I gave up and phoned Clive Mitchell's Emporium of Temptation. 'Bring it over, easy to fix'. Once there the mechanic found he could not get the wheel on either and asked me to leave it with him. 

It felt oddly bereft being bike-less. Like leaving your partner in hospital and returning home. Madame Crow said I was being melodramatic. The sun shone, the solar fountain in our pond came to life, I kicked around the garden looking at the space in the shed where my bike used to be. I felt deeply frustrated. I was sure this would be the only sunny day for months.

The bike came home at the end of the afternoon, just as it was getting dark. The LBS guys had managed to get the wheel on and explained the problem but I could not follow the explanation. I worry now about the next puncture. 

So today I needed to get off cycling but the weather has changed to drizzle and wind with the odd heavier shower. It is grey. It is not especially warm 

So Perranporth it is, chosen because it has the least hilly route out of Truro and today I am feeling tired. From time to time I get bouts of acute anxiety and panic attacks and today was one of those days. So I knew this was going to be tough because I would be hyper vigilant about every threat or worry. Is my chest hurting because I am going uphill.....or am I dying? Laughable - unless you have been in the same position. 






The light today is dramatic as the sun keeps breaking through and illuminates the wetness, lighting up droplets of rain on leaves, creating rainbows and fractal patterns on my glasses as I stare into the low winter sun. It is already afternoon when I leave. Legs feeling heavy and the bike has apparently lost it's lower gears overnight. I keep looking down to check that yes, it really is on the largest back cog. 






I had programmed the GPS to do the route the other way round to the way I am going. I do this sort of thing a lot. The GPS is pretty unimpressed and alternates between sulking and flashing angry red lights. It doesn't do opposite ways or it might but I don't know how to tell it. I turn the route off - I know the way, probably. The lanes are as dirty as ever heading mainly uphill, up to the spine of Cornwall. More cars today on a Saturday but they all slow or wait for me and I wave cheerfully. There is barely space at times and at one point I have to get off and climb the verge with my bike so a van can pass. The driver smiles. Must be the banana outfit.

The hills feel tougher than normal and I am doing a constant self talk, calming my fears, ignoring the sirens of temptation from some inner part of my brain that worries about my heart, my lungs, the pains I can feel. It feels like cycling with the brakes on. It is exhausting battling the physicality of the hill and at the same time the mental challenge of dealing with the fears that drift like smoke into my consciousness and have to be ignored. I have been like this so many times over the years, catastrophising to the point where I will drive myself to A&E convinced I am about to die. I am not but some part of my mind is refusing to accept this. It feels real to me. 

I can see Perranporth now. Downhill into the town with a view across the roofs as the houses run down the steep slopes to the beach. There is a rainbow appearing. A strong and complete semi circle and I am heading for the middle. I tell my fears that this is a sign that all will be OK and for a while it works. I sit on the same bench at the beach that I have sat on every time I have been here this winter. The Christmas crowds have gone so no one is feeding the gulls who mew angrily about it. The surf is big and messy and I can hear the waves breaking even up here. 






Next stop is St Agnes if I am to do 50k today. 'Perran' and 'Aggie' as they are known here, are like two argumentative siblings who sit close but not too close to each other, each convinced they are the better of the two. Perranporth has the best beach, Aggie has the best surf. Perran has more shops, Aggie has better ones. Both are being colonised by Londoners looking for better prices than the uber trendy and expensive Rock and Polzeath up the coast. Perran is more welcoming to visiting surfers, the Aggie crew are notorious for being aggressive and territorial.

It is a pleasant ride up a gently sloping valley to St Agnes. You cannot see the sea and the valley is steep sided and wooded but the road is quiet. The hills are going more easily now. The fear level subsiding. I just want to keep going, hoping to outrun whatever it is that is frightening me, convinced that speed and distance will help. Or that the contemplative spinning of pedals will soothe me. I feel a constant pain in my gut where I have screwed up my muscles unconsciously. It makes deep breathing harder forcing rapid shallow breathing and a lack of oxygen, so aerobically I wobble up hills, focused on the summit and not thinking beyond it, crowding out the siren voices of fear and catastrophe with a single minded target of getting to the top. 

There is a good downhill into the place where signs welcome you to St Agnes, but it's followed by an immediate 7% average hill up to the village centre. I am not sure of the way now but don't want to stop, so just keep making instinctive decisions based on half remembered landmarks until I find myself as planned heading out on the road to the coast. This road girdles St Agnes Beacon, a lump of metamorphosed shale that squats facing America and resisting the sea. The Beacon looms over the village and can be seen for miles. The views are extensive and the road elevated enough that you can see almost to St Ives to the south and up to Trevose Head near Padstow to the north. Even today where clouds are boiling up black and angry, there is enough light to see the dramatic north coast, headland after headland plunging into the sea. 






It has been feeling hard pedalling on this elevated road and I blame it on my mental state but as I turn the corner to face north, I can feel the wind is now behind me and I am going faster and faster. A kind of madness comes. The roads tilts down and disappears but I cannot stop myself risking it all in a plunge down the hill, wind in my ears, leaning through the bends. This is what happens when I am in the grip of anxiety - it encourages an opposite reaction sometimes: a complete lack of self preservation. As if by moving quickly, I can leave the negative thoughts behind, unable to keep up. There are fortunately no cars today, no patches of grit, no potholes and I come to my senses as I hit the village outskirts again, having circumnavigated The Beacon.






Time to turn for home. More down than up on this part and my average speed creeps up. The fear levels have subsided, just a background rumble of undermining thoughts. The knots in my stomach remain. I drop onto the lower part of the bars and get the speed up to 24 mph on the rolling roads towards Truro. I know this route well now after my winter of cycling. 

The landmarks pass. The rain comes and goes. Cars pass in a wet fuzz of headlights and spray. The last hill is painful, I still can't get my breathing right and my leg muscles protest at the lack of oxygen. 

Home in the dying winter light. Hose down the bike. Shower. Tea and flapjacks. I like the rituals of coming home. I am glad I went out despite not wanting to, still driven by this self imposed target, this refusal to back down from something so arbitrary and pointless but which makes me feel I have achieved something. Even if is just a trail of electrons, a little less rubber on the tyres. 

I know too that I have faced my fears and done what I wanted today and that is the sweetest victory of all.


----------



## ruffers (4 Jan 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Jan 4  *Perran and Aggie*
> 
> I have no burning desire to go to Perranporth. I have a work ethic though. It is four days into January and I have not had a proper ride yet and we are going sailing in Thailand in ten days time and the pressure is there. Entirely self imposed. I try to explain it to Madame Crow but she doesn't get it.
> 
> ...



now that is a post 👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## jongooligan (4 Jan 2020)

👏


footloose crow said:


> Jan 4  *Perran and Aggie*
> 
> I have no burning desire to go to Perranporth. I have a work ethic though. It is four days into January and I have not had a proper ride yet and we are going sailing in Thailand in ten days time and the pressure is there. Entirely self imposed. I try to explain it to Madame Crow but she doesn't get it.
> 
> ...



Post of the year. No, the decade. 👏


----------



## colly (4 Jan 2020)

The second ride of the year.
A utility ride of sorts in that Mrs Colly and I were on child minding duty down at my eldest sons place while he and his partner were at a wedding.
It's never a chore looking after grandchildren so I knew it was going to be a good day.
We needed to be there for 12.30 latest so while Mrs Colly was driving down I took to the bike. I set off just after 8am into a cold but not frosty morning, dry roads for a change. I went east in pretty much still air and turning left at Garforth I headed out past Lotherton Hall and Towton and came south into Selby via Church Fenton and Cawood. With the air being still I made good time. At around Wistow I noticed the wind creeping in and it picked up strength quickly.
Into Selby and down to Snaith it became a more than a brisk cross headwind. Snaith hove into view and I turned west into the wind.
It's flat around there, very flat, and it's not the best place to ride into a block headwind, no shelter from anywhere. It was HARD. Long straight roads, no hedgerows, few buildings, nowhere to hide. The only way to deal with it is to drop down the gears and push on.
I stopped on the bridge at Pollington to take a couple of pics of the Knottingley to Goole Canal:

Looking east to a lock and eventually Goole :






Looking west :






The canal is part of the Aire and Calder Navigation system, the Knottingley to Goole section. Built between 1822 and 1826 the canal was constructed extra wide with a guaranteed depth of water not less than 7ft. Taking 4 years to complete the full 19 miles it was done by a team of navies 'navigators' using simple picks and shovels. At one time it was transporting 20% of the country's trade. Mainly wool and coal. It still transports over 3 million tonnes of goods now.

The wind was unrelenting as I pushed on into Womersley and rounding a corner I spied a sign for The Courtyard Tearooms. Only 6 miles to go but I simply couldn't resist.
As I stopped other cyclists were setting back off and while having tea and a cake another couple groups turned up. Clearly a good spot.
The tea was welcome but the cake was superb :





Now refreshed and revitalised I set back off into the wind and  blasted my final half a dozen miles with no trouble at all  ground out the final half dozen miles or so to my sons house. I was spent.
Just under 50 miles with about 1500ft of up.

The Garmin had a wobbly and switched itself off and on again so I have plotted the route:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31698271


----------



## Stephenite (5 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I generally don't take pictures for a bit after this as the cycleway crosses the US military section of the airport and I'm told they get quite fussy about people with cameras


Doh! I've inadvertently downloaded one of these photos.

I hope this isn't going to put me on their radar!


----------



## Donger (5 Jan 2020)

A pretty flat 32 mile club ride today, to which I added 5 more miles of my own. Just the five of us out today, taking a roundabout route to the Black Shed café in Slimbridge and back. A bit drizzly at first, and some muddy roads, leaving half of us looking like we'd just ridden the Grand National.

So nothing remarkable, other than a completely surreal statistic of this ride. At absolute least we must have seen over a hundred other cyclists today .... and every single one of them was riding in the opposite direction to us. We overtook nobody, and nobody overtook us. For the entire 32 miles of the club ride we didn't see a single cyclist going the same way as us. All the clubs were out there in force, but all going the other way. Did they know something we didn't?

That 37 miles brought up my first hundred of the year over my first two rides. Now to start entering a few early season audaxes to make sure I keep up the momentum. 

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Jan 2020)

Saturday, time for the first ride of 2020. Unfortunately the last ride of 2019 finished in the dark and had been done on very salty roads. On inspection the bike had a completely seized orange chain. Once I got some lube on the chain I set off, though something seemed to be dragging a bit, could have been the brakes, bearings, freewheel or excessive turkey/christmas cake/hogmanay whisky. After three miles or so my latest rear mudguard bodge failed when a cable tie chafed through, which gave me something else to obsess over and the other minor 'mechanicals' were soon forgotten. 
No stops for photos until the bottom of today's hill at the Gordon Arms, a pub at a crossroads in the middle of nowhere. 





All downhill and downwind from here. Passing through Selkirk on my usual route I stopped to take a photo of this ludicrously over-signed wall. 






Posted here rather than starting a 'your bike in front of 3 air vents, 13 sluice valves, 1 fire hydrant, 8 wash out valves, 1 pressure relief valve, 4 butterfly valves(?) and 1 meter(?)' thread.

The map -





40.04 miles @ 14.1 mph. 724m up.


----------



## gavgav (5 Jan 2020)

I’m up and cycling for 2020. Came down with Lurgy, over New Year and so only a very short ride today, to see how the energy was.......it was severely lacking.

Sunny and mild out, but a strong and gusty westerly meant it was hard going at times.

Followed the usual cycle paths, up to Heathgates and then down to the river, where, despite the Severn being at its lowest level, probably since September, the flood
gates are still shut on the towpath!! With the council being closed, for the last 2 weeks, I expect it will be opened tomorrow.....

I therefore went past the old Prison and through the Town Centre, down into The Quarry and rejoined the route I was intending to take. Up through Porthill, along Roman Rd and Shelton, before some new territory, as they’ve opened the full route through the new housing estate, which links Copthorne and Radbrook. Quite a smooth and quiet route, which is a good alternative to the busy and narrow Crowmeole Lane. It will probably become a rat run, soon though, once people realise it’s open.

Continued through Radbrook, Meole and then had to wait for a Police Van to come steaming up Oteley Rd, Blues and Two’s going. I’d just passed the Gym when said Police Van came back in the opposite direction, still with sirens and lights, so goodness knows what was going on!

12 miles at a slow 10.3mph avg.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jan 2020)

50 mile club ride and still struggling with power as still getting over man flu , 3 weeks and still coughing , tight chest etc so i was wheel sucking most of the way and getting dropped on every climb


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jan 2020)

https://www.strava.com/activities/2984358607


----------



## geocycle (5 Jan 2020)

ruffers said:


> now that is a post 👏🏻👏🏻



Agreed. I’ve got to the point where I am waiting expectantly for the next instalment from Mr Crow, first class writing.


----------



## geocycle (5 Jan 2020)

Horrid wet and windy day here but better than either yesterday or tomorrow is forecast. Got the bike out for a nice 50 miler around Beacon Fell. As the expression goes the most difficult part of the ride was bed to shed. Lots of like minded people out and nice to drop into the barn at Scorton.


----------



## footloose crow (5 Jan 2020)

geocycle said:


> Agreed. I’ve got to the point where I am waiting expectantly for the next instalment from Mr Crow, first class writing.


----------



## ruffers (5 Jan 2020)

geocycle said:


> Agreed. I’ve got to the point where I am waiting expectantly for the next instalment from Mr Crow, first class writing.


Me too and also many others on here who have the ability to draw me into the world of cycling. I love reading people’s entries of their trips.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jan 2020)

yes I got round to buying and fitting roof bars and bike carrier to my car. Last night I had an illicit trip along the South West Coast Path.... a bit naughty, but nobody saw me! I saw a badger though, and it was great to hear the waves crashing below me. Sadly my Garmin didn’t record the fir half of the ride.
once back in Noss Mayo the tide was out, the Voss was uncovered

https://ryda.org.uk/the-spirit-of-the-yealm/the-voss.html

the Noss Voss was totally uncovered, the Newton Ferrers Voss was under a foot or so of water. Wet feet it was then!
















https://www.strava.com/activities/2982104795


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jan 2020)

This morning I put the bike on the car and drove to Dartmoor. I was a bit unimaginative and did the Eylesbarrow, Princetown and Burrator loop.

on the way there I saw a female fallow deer.

I spotted Raven Bullfinch and meadow pipit on the ride.

In Princetown I stopped at the Fox Tor cafe, flat white and chocolate orange cake. It was good.

Back down to Burrator via the widow maker track after threading my way through the German Shepard club with their yowling hounds!



















































https://www.strava.com/activities/2983970916


----------



## pjd57 (5 Jan 2020)

Bit of indecision today.
I had to go to Clydebank first ....family thing.
Then I was planning on turning round and staying on the canal all the way through to Falkirk or the Kelpies.
But it was a bit breezy and forecast to get worse.
Heading back towards Glasgow into the wind isn't great on that run , so I stayed closer to home.
Canal from Maryhill to Clydebank then back along the Clyde to Glasgow Green then east to Easterhouse / the Fort.
Stopped at Coffee Boy, then back towards the city centre and then Maryhill.
Slow going on the paths today. The New year joggers were out in force.
The weather stayed decent. Very mild for January.....8°c


----------



## Ian H (5 Jan 2020)

No pictures I'm afraid. Got out yesterday for the January Sale 200 from Tewkesbury. Rode with my old friend E, neither of us particularly fit, so steady does it was the rule. The second half was a bit hilly, and E started complaining that she was suffering. I countered with a complaint about my knee, she blamed me for suggesting the ride, and so we grumped together to the finish. 
Eleven and a half hours, so not too bad. My first January 200 for quite a few years.


----------



## C R (5 Jan 2020)

First Sunday ride since early December. I was eager to get on the bike, but apprehensive after such a long break.

Up early as usual, around quarter to seven, still completely dark. I hadn't really thought where to go as I set off, and decided Droitwich way on the fly, as that route is fairly flat.

Out through St Peters, taking Bath Rd into town, and follow the A38 past Foregate St up to the Claines turn. Left towards Claines, and then a right by the church and over the A449 to take the back lanes that roughly follow the canal to Droitwich. This is a nice ride in daylight, but in the dark it takes quite a bit of care. I will probably not come back this way while the mornings are dark.

I got to Droitwich in one piece, and Hanbury Wharf came quickly. I stopped by the canal junction for a bit of a rest, and now daylight was starting to show.





After a bit of a rest, I continued along, turning right for Himbleton. So far I was a bit slower than usual, but wasn't feeling too bad. The short climbs before Phepson came and went easily, and I got to the turn for Grafton Flyford much quicker than I had expected.

Turn left, and follow the undulating lane, which still bears the signs of the flooding from a couple of months ago, but is now clear. A right at the end, and then a left onto the A442, and then a right for North Piddle.

My lack of miles was now catching up, and the occasional gusts of head wind weren't helping. I slowly made it to the Seaford picnic area, and stopped for a good rest. It was nice there, but the breeze was cool, so I started off again. 

Getting to Pinvin was a bit of a drag, so just took it easy. Then over the A44, and a right for Drakes Broughton. The ford is close to cars, but the walkway is open. Steady progress to Drakes Broughton, and then over to Wadborough. The short climb before the village was a struggle, but I just took it easy, and slowly made it home.

32.6 miles at 12.3mph opens the year for me. I need to get some more miles in my legs, and this was a good, if painful, start.

The map


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

Today's ride was a planned ride to get some more photos of the round tower churches of Suffolk so, with the aid of Google Maps & Streetview, a loop based out of Halesworth was plotted and loaded to my Garmin last night and this morning I loaded the Spa Elan into my car and headed out.,

Starting from Halesworth, the first stop was only a couple of miles in at Wissett




From there, there were further stops in Spaxhall, South Elmham, Ilkeshall St. Margaret, Bungay, Mettingham, Barsham, Ilkeshall St. Andrew, Holton, Thorington and finally Bramfield where St. Andrew's is one of few (the only?) churces to have not only a round tower, but also the tower being separate from the main body of the church (no idea why)




Of all 11 of those I stopped at, it was surprising to find that the only one to show any signs of being in use on the day was in Barsham where the small & elderly congregation was just leaving.

It was a bit of a miserable day - cold, grey cloud and a bit of a breeze - and I took my time with the 43 miles taking just under 4 hours to complete
https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Jan 2020)

I decided to try another new route today but with only one lane I had never been down before so I couldn’t really get lost again. I started to Northwood where I turned to Welshampton and turned back to Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Marton, Myddlewood and through Myddle, which I have always avoided so far because of the hill which turned out to be not too bad,up across the Ellesmere road and to Alderton. Turned to Harmer Hill and down the new lane to Yorton Heath which did take me exactly where I hoped it would by Yorton station, up the bank to Clive and through the village then back down to Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, back the other side of Wem, out to Creamore, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton then home. Not as sunny today and a bit windy which made it a bit hard going into the wind. 32.14 miles @15.4 mph


----------



## Stonechat (6 Jan 2020)

First Outdoor ride of the year, Club Ride to Billingbear.
Not the longest and there were onl;y 3 of us

Out through the Great Park and Warfield, And Shurlock Row and Retrurning via Drift Road

The stop was at the gold course which is a good venue.

Temperature fortunately a few degrees warmer that the day before
41 Miles @ 15.5 mph with 1276 feet climbed

https://www.strava.com/activities/2984126982


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> I decided to try another new route today but with only one lane I had never been down before so I couldn’t really get lost again. I started to Northwood where I turned to Welshampton and turned back to Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Marton, Myddlewood and through Myddle, which I have always avoided so far because of the hill which turned out to be not too bad,up across the Ellesmere road and to Alderton. Turned to Harmer Hill and down the new lane to Yorton Heath which did take me exactly where I hoped it would by Yorton station, up the bank to Clive and through the village then back down to Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, back the other side of Wem, out to Creamore, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton then home. Not as sunny today and a bit windy which made it a bit hard going into the wind. 32.14 miles @15.4 mph


You seem to showing symptoms of half centuryitus a condition were you can no longer ride just 25 miles but have to do 31.07. Unfortunately there is no known cure


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jan 2020)

Yesterday's ride: A rare ride out with my brother and unlike the last couple of times he was ready and raring to go before me. Since he's only done a handful of rides over the last year (the most recent of which was in October) and is still getting over a cold we kept it simple and went for a variation of my Acton Burnell loop.

We started off by climbing over Lyth Hill so as to spend as little time on the A49 as possible. The climb was into quite a blustery headwind so we took it very gently. There were lots of people out walking on the hill again but not as many on the lanes as we dropped down to Condover and headed for Ryton. The lane through Ryton was busier than expected, which I think was due to people heading to the pub for sunday lunch, but it was fairly quiet after Longnor.

Doug had originally wanted to ride round clockwise but given the odd shape of this loop I suggested that anti-clockwise might be better this time. It meant we had a few miles with the wind in our faces to start with but after the crossroads near Longnor we had it directly behind us and were able to cruise along at an easy 17 or 18 mph. The climb to Frodesley wasn't quick but the long gentle descent through Acton Burnell to Pitchford more than made up for it and we saw 27mph into the dip by the hall.

The climb out of that dip and the next one to Cantlop were a bit slow. On the next descent I had to stop when some mud off Doug's tyre hit me on the glasses but he didn't get too far before realising I wasn't there.

It was Doug's choice to climb back over Lyth Hill to avoid the traffic, even though he was flagging by this point. The climb from this side isn't especially long but is properly steep so he dropped right down the gears and made it in one go.

After a rest at the top we'd hoped having the wind behind us would make for a fun descent but unfortunately we caught a car that was going down very slowly (12 to 15 mph).

18.6 miles at 10.5 mph average. I think he did well under the circumstances.




First drink stop at Ryton





Flagging a bit between Pitchford and Cantlop.





I wasn't going to take this one of Doug looking wiped out but he insisted I should.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2020)

Today was a "Utility Ride" with the Bakfiets, hauling toys that Beautiful Daughter has grown out of to their next user. There's an informal system of passing toys and clothes around between families in the village, so you don't as much own items as have free loan of them until they fall to bits.

This, I'd add was a real "utility" ride to get stuff done, so there was no gallivanting about the countryside afterwards...






Enjoying the sunshine...






...and pootling about the lanes.






Any evidence to the contrary can safely be ignored.






I'm glad we've sorted that out.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jan 2020)

My last day of hols today, so made the most of it with a ride out on my local patch.





Nice sunny start. My destination was Wicken Fen and I planned to walk around the reserve ( hence bag with wellies inside strapped untidily to the rack!)






good to see the water slowly returning to Burwell Fen.






Three wary roe deer.






Burwell Lode from that bloody horrible- lug your bike up and down a dozen steps bridge.





I locked the bike by the visitor’s centre at Wicken, donned wellies and strolled around the reserve. More cloud by now. Didn’t spot that magic blue sprite at the time.






muntjac everywhere.






Final shot of the fen as I made my way back to the bike. 17 miles in total on the bike, strong headwind on the way home. Very different ride tomorrow - the 1st commute into Cambridge of 2020.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I did a utility ride and big shop to Sainsbury’s today, nice and easy out with a tailwind and hard work coming back with two fully loaded pannier bags each and a headwind. It was a little wobbly on the return trip.
Anyway a self righteous car free journey of 6 miles. Must’ve looked a bit odd with a huge packet of toilet rolls strapped to the rack.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2020)

Glow worm said:


> My last day of hols today, so made the most of it with a ride out on my local patch.
> 
> View attachment 499365
> 
> Nice sunny start. My destination was Wicken Fen and I planned to walk around the reserve ( hence bag with wellies inside strapped untidily to the rack!)



Wicken Fen was one of my childhood holiday destinations: I have loads of happy memories there.


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> You seem to showing symptoms of half centuryitus a condition were you can no longer ride just 25 miles but have to do 31.07. Unfortunately there is no known cure


It would appear so, I have even just bought a Garmin to plan some more routes and hopefully avoid getting lost again 😊


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> This morning I put the bike on the car and drove to Dartmoor. I was a bit unimaginative and did the Eylesbarrow, Princetown and Burrator loop.
> 
> on the way there I saw a female fallow deer.
> 
> ...


Might just have a go at this once the Merida is up and running!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Might just have a go at this once the Merida is up and running!



give me a shout,?we can fall off together!


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jan 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> give me a shout,?we can fall off together!


It's a deal!


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2020)

gavgav said:


> I’m up and cycling for 2020. Came down with Lurgy, over New Year and so only a very short ride today, to see how the energy was.......it was severely lacking.
> 
> Sunny and mild out, but a strong and gusty westerly meant it was hard going at times.
> 
> ...


I can sympathise... a 10 miler feels like 50 after a bout of lurgy


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I can sympathise... a 10 miler feels like 50 after a bout of lurgy



Its twelve days since I started with the Luigi The sneezing snoting and aches have largely gone.

weather looks promising forFriday so will try a fifteen mile circuit


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

I needed to go to the vets today to collect a prescription for Timmythecat. I took the opportunity to test ride for the first time, the Raleigh Scorpio that I refurbished. The frame is huge and the reach is long so lowered the saddle and set off I got 100 yards and came back the saddle was too low, set it back up again and tweaked the handlebars up smidge too. I put the multi-tool in my pocket just in case.

The roads are dry-ish today, though it’s overcast and warm (11°!) I left the village towards town via the old railway track and through part of the old estate to the vet.

when I got back on the bike I noticed that front mech cable didn’t look quite right, it wasn’t seated in the runner properly, I flicked in and was all good. Cycle straight back home only stopping for a couple of photos.

5.12 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I needed to go to the vets today to collect a prescription for Timmythecat. I took the opportunity to test ride for the first time, the Raleigh Scorpio that I refurbished. The frame is huge and the reach is long so lowered the saddle and set off I got 100 yards and came back the saddle was too low, set it back up again and tweaked the handlebars up smidge too. I put the multi-tool in my pocket just in case.
> 
> The roads are dry-ish today, though it’s overcast and warm (11°!) I left the village towards town via the old railway track and through part of the old estate to the vet.
> 
> ...



Lovely pictures. I'm glad the bike is working well, although looking at it, I'd need to ride like a lot of kids in India do, with one leg through the frame; it looks huge.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lovely pictures. I'm glad the bike is working well, although looking at it, I'd need to ride like a lot of kids in India do, with one leg through the frame; it looks huge.


It is huge to big for me, so it’s going, but it rides ever so well, really smooth.


----------



## Old jon (8 Jan 2020)

Bright morning in patches, so chase the patches around on the bike. Loads of fun, even if you never catch one.

Maybe inspiration was lacking, but after the traipse around that bit of Holbeck I rode along Great Wilson Street and kept going in a more or less straight line all the way through Hunslet and up the hill to John o’ Gaunts. From here, former pub and even more former coalmine, not on the same site, they shared the name only, I can choose from three routes. I usually think of this area as flatlands, but today’s twenty eight miles included over 1500 feet of up. And a pair of tired legs.

A bit further down the road from the ex pub is a left turn which takes you down the hill past Woodlesford station. And further down the hill to the next left which takes you under the railway line. This is a crowded part of the valley, the Aire and Calder Canal and the River Aire itself squeeze in as well, before the road climbs into Swillington. And keeps climbing after the town until Garforth is in sight. Down to the roundabout, take the second exit.

This goes around the northern side of Garforth, over a different railway line and after crossing above the motorway ride the B1217 past Hook Moor and its wind turbines and to the gates of Lotherton Hall. Where I found out that Lotherton Lane is closed. Alternative routes are few. Straight on to Towton, Tadcaster and Boston Spa, more of a distance than I wanted. Turn right to Sherburn in Elmet, too far again. Lets ride between the cones and see if I can reach Aberford, the original intention. Yes! There are only two houses on the lane, the big hole right across the road leaves the footpath to these houses available. So, the usual wiggle through Aberford and leave on Cattle Lane for the ups and downs.



To Barwick in Elmet. Munch stop by the maypole there, seems to be a habit beginning to form. A bit more uphill out of there towards Scholes, cross the dismantled railway line there and turn left, yet again, onto the A64. A few hundred yards on is Thorner Lane, then two more lanes, Skeltons and Red Hall, lead to the A58 and the spin down Boot Hill. Riding fixed keeps you warm on downhills. After the tradesmen’s gates of Roundhay Park, pedal past the Oakwood Clock and down the hill to cross the River Aire again, this time on Crown Point Bridge. Then the final lap to home, there is something about the sight of this that made me grin. Or maybe it was the ride?

The red line may have been drawn before . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jan 2020)

Jules H and Margaret PR on this one. We took in the views from Hillend before encountering resurfacing work in Chadds Lane then pipework at Berrow and more pipery at Pendock. Mud at all these works and more mud along the Glynch Brook. We rounded Upleadon to arrive in Newent by the back door.
For a change we took to more mud in the lane towards Gorsley riding through the ford on the way. The steep hill into Dymock Wood got the heart rate up. Another change took us to Kempley but soon we were back on traditional territory at Dymock. More mud was ridden to Ryton and at Bromsberrow. The Castlemorton lanes took us to Tunnel Hill and our goodbyes. As I rode homeward the OCD kicked in as I noticed I could get my first metric century of 2020 on this one so I included a loop or two to notch up that.
Lovely mild and bright winter's day today. If winters were like this there would be no complaints. 63 smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

Signing up for the 2019 Lunacy Challenge seemed like a good idea at the time: I’d be motivated to ride more, and I’d explore new and interesting places, and get fitter et c. Images of a Svelte healthier version of me slipped through my-as usual- over active imagination, zipping along cycleways in bright sunshine.

This seemed less sensible when the alarm exploded at 5am on New Years Day.

I’d even said I’d ride 100km (60miles). For goodness sake. Why didn’t I say fifty? Or perhaps fifteen.

Pulled myself out of bed and ate lots of toast. Got dressed. Put coat on. Checked the weather: minus 3°c (26°f). Found thicker coat, manned up and went out into the dark and stormy morning.

Well dark and foggy anyway.

The first section of the ride went uneventfully. We’ll ignore missing the first turn in the valley because of the thick fog, and the "short cut" which turned out to corrugated from tractors using it, and flooded. Attempting to get around it in pitch darkness resulted in getting tangled up in a bush. It took so long to get back out that “Sunrise from bush interior” seemed a likely header picture.

Things improved when I reached the long distance cycle trail, as this at least was surfaced and relatively flat. The sky was lightening as well, which helped avoid any more arboreal encounters, and to my rather great surprise I managed to reach the pass I was aiming for to take the “First Sunrise of 2020” image.








Straight after this I dropped down into the fog-filled Neckar Valley. Oh my goodness it was cold; really, really cold. Ice forming on the bike cold. Losing all sensation in my fingers cold.

Cold, cold, cold…

You get the idea.

Sat on my hands in a bus stop. Considered aborting and going back, but I’d still have 40k by the shortest route and Tübingen was about 15k away by this time. The sun was beginning to burn through the fog: If I kept the gloves on instead of taking pictures every few minutes I’d probably be okay until it warmed up.






Sunshine, warmth...






Tübingen was clearly getting over a collective new year hangover. Walked up the deserted street feeling smugly superior for being awake, and trying to get the circulation in my feet to work again. I stuffed down cereal bars and Skittles in the square outside the church to the accompaniment of someone practising something beautifully complicated on the organ inside.






I actually had a sensible reason for cycling to Tübingen: the ride back is slightly down hill for the first 35k.






Also, it was warmer, the sun was out and the fog was gone…








...so I could relax a bit






and generally pretend I was that svelte version of myself zipping along the roads, and the reason I was stopping was to take photos, not get my breath back after every hill.






Still, I managed the ride in about seven hours, not too bad considering my last longish bike ride was a few months and several Christmas dinners ago.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

Another test ride/utility ride today, to the post office, then to the Scorpio around the loop of the villages Blewbury, the Hagbournes and back.
The Scorpio felt a bit better today because I moved the seat forward so I wasn’t stretched out so much, it was better but the saddle was pointing down , I had fix that when I got back.

A mix of wet and dry roads today and very windy but at least the sun was out. 11° again.

Only one photo today.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jan 2020)

The problem with those old Raleigh saddles is that the up and down adjustment is on a crude ratchet so you can never get it quite right.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jan 2020)

You should have just blown her a kiss 😘


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> You should have just blown her a kiss 😘



An excellent response, not least because it annoys them more than anything else you could do.


----------



## gavgav (9 Jan 2020)

Short ride after work, following usual route along the cycle paths to Heathgates and then through Castlefields, where it began to rain lightly.

Got to the weir and the floodgate had been re-opened, so followed the Towpath............as far as Greyfriars Bridge, where the other floodgate was closed!!! What utter clown from the council thought it was a good idea to open the one and not the other? Chocolate fireguard of the day award goes to that clown.

2 choices, either cycle back about a mile, to find another way off the towpath, or clamber over the metal gate and haul the bike over as well. Decided on the latter. Managed to get the heavy bike over and then proceeded to pull my thigh muscle hauling myself over!

Could feel the muscle a bit, during the rest of the ride, through Porthill, Shelton, Radbrook, Nobold and Meole Brace.

12.8 miles at 11.0 mph avg


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jan 2020)

Pete M and me today. Pete had a new plan so we dodged Coddington as it is mega muddy with huge puddles to get to Peg's Farm on cleanish lanes. We climbed to Munsley but turned to cross the old canal and follow it to Ashperton. Then over the lane and a little dash along the main road to Trumpet and the cafe.
Then I thought of a new route. We took to Baregains Lane and followed it towards Little Marcle. This was new tarmac for me and Pete. Then we dodged over the Ross road to emerge close to Ledbury. Another new lane for Pete but not me. From there it was the usual run back to Colwall. I decided to climb Evendine for a change to take me over the Wyche for the second time today.
Nice wee outing in sunshine today. 40 smiles


----------



## Venod (10 Jan 2020)

Trying out the new hardtail today, there are quite a few members on here who live within riding distance of this picture, so todays question is,





where was it took from.


----------



## C R (10 Jan 2020)

Quick ten mile round Pirton and Wadborough at lunchtime, a bit breezy, but not too cold, I was almost overdressed. Legs felt better than last Sunday.


----------



## lazybloke (11 Jan 2020)

Just a short ride along the river into Guildford to pop in at the theatre, and noticed some works at the navigable canal section. Snapped some pics for my father-in-law who used to do voluntary restoration work for a canal trust.


----------



## Old jon (11 Jan 2020)

Yesterday morning was white over, looking outdoors, which said ‘no ride today’ to me. This morning allowed me to make my own decision, so I rode away. Still on the fixed, a new frame is under construction for the geared bike. Should be three or four weeks.

On with today. A bit of breeze was blowing, this was a bit obvious as I left the urban mess of Holbeck on my way to cross the river at Crown Point. On the way from there to the clock at Oakwood it was obvious there was some assistance from the wind. The next bit, up Boot Hill, needed that. First time for some time on this bike, sort of forgot how hard it is. All good things end, reach the top and ride on to Red Hall Lane, along that to Thorner Lane. Down Sandhills is fun without a freewheel. Through the village and ride out up Church Hill.



It is bare trees and ploughed fields from here to Bramham, I blame winter. Just before the bridge over the A1 is West Woods Road, which I always think should be West Woods Way ‘cos alliteration is more fun. A few gusts of wind as I rode along here reminded me of the headwind to come, I reached the roundabout at Wattle Syke and almost automatically took the first exit, to Collingham. The second exit leads to Wetherby and three or four extra miles for the ride. Collingham does not have a maypole but I stopped here for a bite and sup anyway, before facing the wind that was blowing along the A58. It certainly makes the hills steeper.

Along to the traffic lights by Bardsey, a short temptation to climb Rigton Bank. Not without gears, thank you. Then down a bit to the start of the long climb through Scarcroft. Slowly up that, aye, slowly for the rest of the ride. That wind was winning. Even the spin down Boot Hill was below 25 miles an hour and that little climb before the Oakwood Clock was quite a struggle. From there though it is down to recross the river and the shorter way home through Hunslet. And even after twenty eight miles and very close to 1800 feet of up, reaching home saw my mug wearing a grin.

Wind and geography,


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jan 2020)

An afternoon ride for me on my Cube. The roads were fairly dry and clear. ‘‘Twas a touch blowy out around the coast.

coming down the hill at Noss Mayo the road was closed so I had to divert!



















https://www.strava.com/activities/3001671312


----------



## lazybloke (11 Jan 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> An afternoon ride for me on my Cube. The roads were fairly dry and clear.
> 
> View attachment 500167
> 
> ...


Gravity odd your way?


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jan 2020)

lazybloke said:


> Gravity odd your way?



I was on the wall of death....


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2020)

Two utility rides today very low mileage but another opportunity not use the car, (10 days now) . The first trip was a one way trip to the station to be collected by a mini-bus to go and fetch another mini-bus, put the bikes in then drove home, then the second ride was to town and back to see a woman about a dog and have a coffee. Just 8.57 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2020)

Had a phone call from big sis in the week ,big sis asks what you doing Sunday ? me nothing planned ,big sis do you want to meet for breakfast ? ,me yes . So a plan arranged to meet at Nice Pie at 10.30 . Nice Pie is the perfect distance from home for me 16 miles so a 50km ride it is. Initial plan was to be out early for an extended route out . Alarm went off at 0730 I could hear the wind howling so rolled over and finally up at 8.15 . Out the door at 0915 decided on a route up the Wreake Valley which meant a tailwind nearly all the way there .Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake ,Hoby and Asfordby then the climb of Saxileby hill . 1 mile from the cafe it starts to rain  on with the rain jacket . Gets to cafe with 5 mins to spare just as big sis virtually follows me in . A very nice light breakfast was consumed  washed down with a nice latte . A relaxed stop chatting away letting the rain pass . Time for the homeward stretch which would mean a headwind most of the way . The rain had past and the sun came out . Battled the wind all the way to Barrow . Down the descent of Paudy lane had to work hard to maintain 15mph . Finally turned left to Sileby and helped by a crosstail wind it was a but rapid . Slight detour in Sileby to avoid a flooded lane which has been shut for almost permanently since October . Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston 2 miles from home and it starts to rain again just press on and get home . 37.1 miles in the bag at a nice 16.6 mph average and got lucky with the timing of the rain


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jan 2020)

Another ride today, this one in the sun.
Saw a beautiful female Bullfinch, it perched obligingly for a good while






























https://www.strava.com/activities/3003937475


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jan 2020)

20 very pleasant miles in intermittent sunshine en tandem with Mrs Tuesday this afternoon, après le deluge this morning. 

Turns out the stoker gets more splashback from standing water, or so Mrs Tuesday assures me, and I'm certainly not arguing...


----------



## Donger (12 Jan 2020)

With the recent weather and flooding, our club didn't post any routes this week. Four of us turned out anyway, and we paired up by ability level and went our separate ways. Tina and I rode out to Dursley via Frocester and Upper Cam and returned via Slimbridge and Frampton on Severn. We called in on a couple of clubmates who have just moved to the village of Frocester and had a very pleasant tea break. I had actually helped them move house a couple of days previously, and really needed this ride to get my muscles back to normal after a day of heavy lifting. Did the trick nicely. The forecast rain didn't put in an appearance, although it was a bit windy and there were some quite threatening black clouds ahead of us on the outward leg. A surprisingly nice sunny day in the end. 35.3 miles in the sunshine.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Stonechat (12 Jan 2020)

Club ride today though not a long one,
4 of us started.
We went out via Wraysbury, Datchet, Eaton, Dorney, with diversion because of a closed bridge, via Burnham, Taplow to our destination in Bourne End.

refuelled by a large plateful of breakfast, we went via Cookham, Maidenhead, Bray, and Windsor.

36.25 miles @ 16.0 miles per hour, not bad as there was a fair wind out there, although parts of the return leg was with the wind and set a number of pb’s on Strava. Only 625 feet climbed, though this included one tough hill
https://www.strava.com/activities/3004418889


----------



## gavgav (12 Jan 2020)

Bagged my January entry for the Half Century challenge, but ended up not doing the route I had first intended.

Set off through Betton Abbots and then onto very muddy and flooded lanes to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. I was then heading in the direction of CoundMoor, where there were yet more deep floods and the ford looked virtually impassable. To be honest I’d had enough of mud and water, by now and with only 7 miles done I decided to back track and head for bigger lanes and Town cyclepaths instead.

So I headed back to Berrington and then to Cross Houses, which meant a short stint on the busy A458, but only 1 close pass. I then took the road down to Atcham and crossed the bridge, before eventually negotiating the very busy junction and along to Berwick Wharf. There was lots of traffic coming away from Attingham Park National Trust and so I was glad I hadn’t used the lane through the grounds.

Branched off to Upton Magna, then down to Uffington, another flood to deal with, then the muddy cycle path to the Sports Village, where the National Cyclocross Championships are taking place this weekend.

Continued on to Heathgates and joined my usual route around Town, along the towpath, where both floodgates were actually open today!! The Quarry was a slow slalom, with it being busier than I think I’ve ever seen it. Dogs and children running amok, necessitating a careful slow speed.

Next was Porthill, Shelton, Copthorne, Radbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and then up to Reabrook, doubling back along the old railway bed to home, making sure I got the necessary mileage in.

31.45 miles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jan 2020)

After the ride with Doug last weekend I was feeling good about getting out more during the week but a tickle in the throat on Monday morning turned into the dreaded lurgy by the afternoon and put paid to that idea.

Apart from a couple of _very _short utility rides, today was the first chance to get some miles in again and Doug came out as well. We kept it simple with the Condover, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, Shrewsbury route.

After heavy rain this morning the afternoon brightened up quite nicely but it was quite breezy. Doing the ride this way round meant that we started out against the wind but then had it helping from Condover through to Upton Magna so we got along quite nicely. A scenic detour was taken through Attingham Park, which had a good lot of visitors.

At Upton Magna we paused for a drink at the cafe at the Haughmond Inn. This is proving to be fairly popular with cyclists and they now have a couple of bar type racks to hold the bikes. Doug was quite tempted to head for the pub rather than the cafe but I suggested maybe another time would be better.

There was a minor flood to splash through on the way to Uffington and the canal path was pretty muddy even on the first tarmac section so we took a right and headed for Sundorne Road to avoid the worst of it. There was an event underway on the cycletrack at the Sports Village which I later found out was a round of the National Cyclocross Championships - we probably should have gone to hve a look.

Sundorne Road wasn't too bad traffic-wise, then after we joined the cycle path on Telford Way, Doug said he'd prefer to take the shortest route back this time, following the town inner ring road. We were riding into the wind again by now but it seemed to have eased a lot from earlier on which suited us just fine.

A reasonable number of other cyclists out today - it's good to see the earlier wet weather didn't put them off.

19.6 miles at 11.8 mph average. I think Doug did well this time and he did seem to enjoy it. Bodes well for building his fitness back up.

Sorry, no photos this time.


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Jan 2020)

Yesterday’s ride was only a short one to test ride my new bike, after getting home with it and quickly swapping some lights on to it as it was a bit dull I set off for a short ride round the Whixall lanes. No mudguards on the bike yet but it was dry out so didn’t get too filthy. 18 miles done and no adjustments needed to the bike. Unfortunately my run of rides in the sunshine came to an abrupt end this morning and it was raining quite hard when I got up although it soon stopped, I really wanted to ride the new bike and besides how wet and muddy could you get with no mudguards. I started on clean lanes to Wolverley, Loppington, Burlton turned to Myddle,found lots of mud through Nonely and into Wem where it stopped raining and the sun came out. Carried on to Barkers Green, Aston, back into Wem, Edstaston, Tilstock, Whixall adding an extra detour towards home to make it up to 50km. 33 miles @15.9mph. Turns out you get really filthy riding on wet roads with no mudguards, there was mud everywhere even in my hair 😂. Enjoying the new bike though. Now going to order mudguards.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> 20 very pleasant miles in intermittent sunshine en tandem with Mrs Tuesday this afternoon, après le deluge this morning.
> 
> Turns out the stoker gets more splashback from standing water, or so Mrs Tuesday assures me, and I'm certainly not arguing...



And a pic from Mrs T:


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jan 2020)

Change of plans this morning as the forecast drop in wind strength didn't happen, so instead of heading up to Grundisburgh & Otley which would have resulted in a large dose of headwind for the return leg, I changed to a fairly compact route keeping headwinds to a minimum.

Starting out with a regular ride out to ipswich via Levington and Nacton, this was as bright as it got for the day




From there on the clouds rolled in and it stayed grey & miserable with occasional spots of rain until I got home. Once in Ipswich I headed back out on an indirect route to Newbourne & Waldringfield before returning back to Ipswich via Westerfield on the Bealings road just to the north of the way out. Despite the wind it was ridiculously mild, to the extent that the first of the snowdrops were out in the Bucklesham area (trust me they are there, they just don't show well on the picture)



https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997


----------



## BianchiVirgin (12 Jan 2020)

First metric tonne of 2020 today (102.7km) and 950m of climbing. 6degC so chilly enough but nice and bright. Used the Cube Attain which is a bit of a slug to push so was well pooped when I got home.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Jan 2020)

Day off today so out on my Enik winter steely at 11-30am. Really struggled with the headwind and remains of man flu.
21miles with an average of 13.6 mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Jan 2020)

It’s a bit windy here today but I thought I would just have time for a short ride before it got worse this afternoon. Picked a route where I could avoid main roads in case I got blown about and could turn for home if it was too bad, I set off to Whixall, turned over the canal to Fenns Bank, onto Alkington where the wind started to get stronger and progress was slow even down the hill and I was getting blown across the road so decided to turn to Hollinswood, Lower Houses, Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Paddolgreen where it started to rain as well, Foxholes, Horton and finally got a wind assisted sprint home. 22.9 miles @15mph. Didn’t see any other cyclists or runners and only 1 dog walker. I almost didn’t go at all as the forecast was for 20mph wind which is my limit but glad I did even though it confirms that I don’t like wind.


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2020)

Yesterday's ride, but no time to write last night.

Forecast was wet early, but drying up later. Luckily when I got up there were clear skies and a bright moon, but it looked a bit blowy. Still better than wet.

Out at around half past six, and as I hit the A38 I could feel that the wind was going to make this part of the ride hard work. This bit of the road is quite exposed to the southerly winds,and I was struggling to keep above 12 mph. Luckily the turn at Baynhall was not too far, and now I was in a more sheltered lane going up towards Kerswell Green. The big bright moon was nice from here, and I tried to take some photos, but my mobile camera doesn't quite do it justice.




The lights are Great Malvern, and you can just about make out the outline of the Malvern Hills behind.

Onward to Kinnersley, and then on towards Earls Croome. Just out of Kinnersley I realised my rear light had stopped, so got the spare out from the saddle bag, and this one was not working either! I was sure I had charged it. I was about to turn back for home when I remembered that I have a rear light in my helmet, which I never use, but hey, it came handy.

So, with emergency lighting sorted, continued to Earls Croome, again against the wind, and then a left for Baughton and Defford, with the wind now behind me, so I made up for the time lost up till now. Daylight was also starting to break, so I was less worried about my lighting situation.

With the help of the tail wind the turn for Eckington arrived quickly, but now it was time to ride onto the head wind again.

Stopped at the picnic area by the bridge as usual. The Avon was fuller than the last time I was here in early December, but still within its banks, and the reflection of the first light on the water was beautiful.




I particularly like the effect of the fast current on the reflection of the trees.

Once rested it was time do ride into the wind again, through Eckington and up to the turn for the Combertons. With a tail wind now, the hill was was easier than usual, and at the top, a great view towards the Malverns, big moon included.





And my bike against the gate





Photos taken was time to get a move on, as the wind was a tad chilly. From here it is a quick descent into Great Comberton, and then continued to Little Comberton, and on to the Evesham Rd. I hadn't been down this lane before, and I needed some extra loops to make sure I would hit the 50km, so it was a good way to pad the distance and learn a new lane.

Pershore came quickly, and then a right for Pinvin and the ford to Drakes Broughton, which is quite full and closed to traffic, but the walkway is open.





After Drakes Broughton went around Besford Bridge to Wadborough, to add a couple more miles, and then the standard route home via Littleworth and past Norton church.

Got home dry, as the rain held, though there were some short drizzle spells. The wind was hard work in places, but it really helped in others, so can't complain about it, and my legs felt much better than last Sunday.

I checked the spare light and I had charged it, and it was fully charged, but for some reason it won't switch on, so I will have to get a new one.

In all a lovely ride.

The map


----------



## Mike_P (13 Jan 2020)

C R said:


> I realised my rear light had stopped, so got the spare out from the saddle bag, and this one was not working either! I was sure I had charged it. I was about to turn back for home when I remembered that I have a rear light in my helmet, which I never use, but hey, it came handy.


A while back I discovered a Blackburn Click light fitted the back of my helmet making a useful reserve or additional light


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> A while back I discovered a Blackburn Click light fitted the back of my helmet making a useful reserve or additional light
> 
> View attachment 500435


Looks like a Star Wars storm trooper poking his tongue out.


----------



## C R (13 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> A while back I discovered a Blackburn Click light fitted the back of my helmet making a useful reserve or additional light
> 
> View attachment 500435


The one I mentioned is part of the helmet, but I think when riding it points mostly upwards because of where it is in the helmet and my riding position, so I rode much more upright than I normally would until there was a reasonable amount of daylight. That's the main reason I don't use it, but I was glad it was there yesterday. The new spare light came today, straight into the saddle bag once charged.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Looks like a Star Wars storm trooper poking his tongue out.


HA! Exactly my thought!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Jan 2020)

I managed a 21 mile mundane ride yesterday ( I only say mundane as it is a usual route) ahead of the high winds forecast. Actually conditions were not bad, just feeling a bit damp and cool at 8 degrees. A problem I have been getting is a cold and numb left foot which seem to make the left thigh ache so dampens the enthusiasm a bit. I am not sure what it is as I have loosened my shoes and I wear overshoes to stop the cold air. Anyway, back to the ride. The second half of the ride was into the wind which had picked up a bit but nothing too bad, in fact my ride on Sunday was worse with gusts knocking me about. But then what did I expect in exposed places on the Bacton/ Old Newton road. The ride was 21.5 at 17.1mph average with 643 feet of climbing. My gears were OK today as on Sunday they kept shifting down a gear, after having a look it was because I had`nt tightened the skewer enough so that the cage was not over far enough. Oh how I look forward to wearing less on the bike.


----------



## Old jon (15 Jan 2020)

Grey morning, but the barometer was making fair weather movements, and it is a long time since the last ride. Off goes I.

But by ‘eck, it was cold. Before reaching Holbeck any uncovered bits were at risk of icicles, it felt. Ah well, towpath for a peaceful pedal, see how it goes. It did not go any warmer. Lets do a repeat of the short ride I did on Christmas Day. And discover a conundrum. Same bike, same gps and same route. I have just checked the maps. Previous ride 9.6 miles, today’s excursion 12.3 miles. OK, less miles for Christmas. Hmmm. It will vex me for a while, and maybe an explanation will present itself.

That has just reached the end of the ride before the middle. Wonder if . . . Ah, yes, the beginning! It was about fifteen minutes earlier than my usual start time, and the roads were very much more busy, so reaching Office Lock was good. Though it seems a lot of people commute on the towpath too, and I cannot say I blame them. By Kirkstall, the bit of it where the shops are, things became quieter. Take the turn off for the station quite a distance the far side of the Abbey, dodge the odd dog walker and cross the railway lines. There is only one way to ride, to the A65.

It is still too cold, turn right and pedal briskly. Towards the town centre along the cycle track provided. On fixed this is crap. Tight corners on and off the cycle path are not comfortable at all. I will try it with gears sometime. Still, riding is mostly fun. Motor traffic well past the rush hour is still slower than this man on his bike. And I soon reach a junction that allows me to return to the canal. Back into Holbeck, shortcut through Hunslet and the grin returns as I ride along the street where my house is.

A possibly inaccurate map,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jan 2020)

We have floods again so I took the Tunnel Hill dodge to meet Jules H and Margaret PR. For a change we took the clockwise route stopping at the church at Pirton which dates from the 12th century. At Pinvin the ford was nearly 5 feet deep but not deep enough to cover the footbridge. After crossing the airfield Margaret headed homeward. Jules and I rounded by Bishampton for the cafe at Craycombe Farm.
Water was on the road as we headed to cross the Avon. No trouble for us tho'. We decided to go by Charlton and then decided to explore the village. All new to me and Jules. We aimed for the knee knocker cider brewery and crossed the main road for Haselor and Elmley Castle. We were unsure if Eckington Bridge would be open but we headed that way anyway. No trouble there as the Avon was still between its banks. On the approach to Ryall we caught a sharp shower but we know of a bus shelter there. A rainbow heralded the cessation of the shower so only a few more miles remained of a lovely outing. 60 smiles


----------



## footloose crow (15 Jan 2020)

*14 Jan * *Good to be out again*

The Royal Cornwall Hospital was reported in the Guardian as one of the most overcrowded and under pressure hospitals in England last week. I know. I was there for four days with a blocked bile duct and infection waiting for an operating theatre to become free. I was bright yellow. Useful for a cyclist perhaps but it made me feel unwell, fed up with people asking me if I felt jaundiced. 

Today it is the fifth day since I was discharged. Madame Crow is watching me pace up and down. The sun is out and the roads dry but I feel like I have been run over by a bus. She pushes me out of the house and I withdraw my bike from its resting place. This will be a short ride.

It feels good to be on the bike again. My legs are heavy and breath short but I can feel the sun on my face. The deep breathing is taking away the smell of hospital, extinguishing memories of cannulas and over worked nurses, pain and boredom, being moved twice at night as my bed was needed for people who are worse. I want to forget, to lay down some better memories, to cleanse myself of the stink of illness.

Truck Hill reminds me of what I have lost after ten days of lying in bed. Bitter feelings bubble up, dreams are smashed. Pushing the gear lever across convinced there is a lower gear. The fitness I had is like the summit of this hill - a long way off and a lot of work to get there again, heart pounding, bike wobbling, legs weak. 

But it is good to feel the wind on my face, to stand up and mash the pedals again, to feel life returning like the first daffodils and snowdrops in the hedgerows. By the time I get home I am completely finished, legs hurting, nose running, throat raw - but happy. Hospital memories have been left behind, blown away in my slipstream and the open road beckons. It will take a few weeks but I will be back on the bike again, chasing down the hills, putting on the miles, revelling in the freedom of the lanes. My glass is half full, not half empty for the first time in a fortnight. 

Madame Crow knew best. She always does. I fall asleep on the sofa.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jan 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *14 Jan * *Good to be out again*
> 
> The Royal Cornwall Hospital was reported in the Guardian as one of the most overcrowded and under pressure hospitals in England last week. I know. I was there for four days with a blocked bile duct and infection waiting for an operating theatre to become free. I was bright yellow. Useful for a cyclist perhaps but it made me feel unwell, fed up with people asking me if I felt jaundiced.
> 
> ...


Good luck on your recovery . It wont take that long just take it steady


----------



## iandg (15 Jan 2020)

More exploring, a mixed terrain ride with some new roads and tracks from the Ae cafe car park. 

Forest track up to the Loch Ettrick/Mitchellslacks road then a few km of road before returning to forestry roads and a final road descent into Park (grabbing a veloviewer explorer tile on the way). A few miles on road then back into Clauchrie Pantation for more forest tracks. The OS map shows 2 tracks heading off to the right that would take me down to Auldgirth - but I couldn't see anything obvious. Headed up a minor track to a dead end, the track I wanted was only a few hundred metres to my right separated by thick wood. I didn't fancy fighting through the trees so retraced back to the road and took the A76 into Auldgirth. 

More road passing through Dalswinton and then a left and a climb up to Newlands followed by a track across fields (towards Ellerslea farm) to grab a second explorer tile before turning south and following a track back to the road. Missed the new track I wanted to follow on my left (taking me from North Riddingwood to Auchencairn) so followed the road, and a short stretch of new lane through Auchencairn to join NCN10 to Ae. 

Heading back to Ae there was an out and back forest track on my left I wanted to do to grab a 3rd explorer tile that would have upped my square from 8x8 to 10x10 -but unfortunately I was stopped by forestry work, so back to the road and back to the van at Ae car park. Being Wednesday the cafe was closed, so a can of Irn Bru, a Hershey Bar and 3 Reece's peanut butter cups before packing up and heading home. Filled a couple of holes in my vv map and increased my explorer square to a 9x9 and cluster from 170 to 178 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3013561353


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Jan 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *14 Jan * *Good to be out again*
> 
> The Royal Cornwall Hospital was reported in the Guardian as one of the most overcrowded and under pressure hospitals in England last week. I know. I was there for four days with a blocked bile duct and infection waiting for an operating theatre to become free. I was bright yellow. Useful for a cyclist perhaps but it made me feel unwell, fed up with people asking me if I felt jaundiced.
> 
> ...


My sympathies are with you for the hospital encounter. My wife is not compatible with them either but sometimes needs must. When you get out on the bike again it just makes it all worth it. Good luck in your recovery and just take it steady and enjoy.


----------



## gavgav (15 Jan 2020)

Been an utterly ridiculous day at work, where I’m now expected to be doing the job of 3 people, on top of my own job. So I desperately needed a ride, this evening.

Only a short one, but it helped. Usual route up to Heathgates and then down to the River Severn, which I could see was very high again.

Got to the Flood Gates and this time they were correctly closed, as the Towpath was submerged under the River. I bet that council worker, who spent last week cleaning the Towpath, following the last floods, has about had enough of his job as well!

So it was Belvedere, London Rd, loop around the Business Park and home, with 10.6 miles done.


----------



## C R (15 Jan 2020)

Ride to the sorting office to pick up a parcel. Just six and a half miles there and back from work, via county hall, past the Hospital and through Warndon with the sun shining, blue skies and no wind, great lunchtime break.


----------



## ruffers (16 Jan 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *14 Jan * *Good to be out again*
> 
> The Royal Cornwall Hospital was reported in the Guardian as one of the most overcrowded and under pressure hospitals in England last week. I know. I was there for four days with a blocked bile duct and infection waiting for an operating theatre to become free. I was bright yellow. Useful for a cyclist perhaps but it made me feel unwell, fed up with people asking me if I felt jaundiced.
> 
> ...



great read, and happy recovery 👍🏻


----------



## jongooligan (16 Jan 2020)

Haven't been out since 21st December cos of a bad back and man flu which just will not go away but @footloose crow has put me to shame with his willingness to get out after what sounds like a serious illness. 

I'll go pump up the tyres now.


----------



## Oxford Dave (16 Jan 2020)

Third day of my return to bikes after a 12-15 year lay-off. First day was 2.8 miles, second 3.6 and today's was 8.8 in exactly one hour. Hardly record breaking but not bad for a 62 year old who hasn't taken any serious exercise for several years.
My daughter's partner is coming over for lunch and a pint today, but I doubt he'll be too impressed with my achievements as he recently completed a ride from Spain to Vietnam!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jan 2020)

A couple of rides to report on:

*Yesterday:* After a couple of wet days I wanted to make the most of a dry (but blustery) day and aimed to head up to the Stiperstones and the Long Mynd. I started off heading over Lyth Hill and dropping down to Exfords Green then straight into the wind through Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. This went alright at the start but the wind was making itself felt before I even left the village. On the more exposed side of Lyth Hill it was a low gear plod against the wind for miles but I consoled myself with the thought that it would be helping me later on.

Between Pontesbury and Minsterley was a struggle and I seriously contemplated changing the route but stubbornness kicked in and I chose to stick with it. The A488 is closed at Hope for roadworks at the moment which was nice as far as Plox Green as there was less traffic than usual but instead meant there was extra traffic on the Stiperstones road as people try to avoid the closure. I was slow but steady up the climbs as I wound my way up through Snailbeach, Stiperstones village and Pennerley. I had to duck into a gateway just after Crowsnest to allow two cars to pass each other on a tight bit and spotted a bus taking to an unmetalled track as a way round the main-road closure.

Nearing The Bog I was starting to flag. The bug I had last week has taken more out of me than I anticipated so the last few climbs were extra slow with the odd rest stop. On the way down the other side the wind was from the side which made things interesting on this very exposed track with cattle grids.

Reaching the Bridges it was clear that my plan of climbing up to the summit of the Long Mynd wasn't going to happen this time. I headed through Ratlinghope where I did catch another cyclist whose tracks I'd been following for a few miles. Not long after that I paused in a gateway to finish off a bit of cake that I hoped would give me the energy for the next climb - unfortunately it didn't, and sat rather heavy to boot which made the long climb up to Wildmoor very stop-start.

By the time I got to High Park I had the wind behind me and it is mostly downhill to home. I opted to take a zig-zag route towards Plush Hill then Gogbatch before crossing the A49 and getting onto very familiar lanes. I had a pretty good tailwind now but had no energy at all so the speed was nothing to brag about for the rest of the trip.

34.8 miles at 9.9 mph average and a 32.6 mph top speed. A bit overambitious when getting over a flu-like bug but it seems a bit churlish to moan after reading @footloose crow's write up. I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery.





Crossing Lyth Hill near the start. Lovely sunny conditions.





Between Exfords Green and Plealey. The flag shows how breezy it was.





At Snailbeach.





Not far from Pennerley, looking back down the valley to Stiperstones and Snailbeach.





A view up to the Stiperstones from the road to The Bog





Later on: a pause at Wildmoor Pool.





The residents enjoying their lunch.





View from Plush Hill before I descend to Gogbatch.

*Today:* Doug had mentioned wanting to get out which gave an incentive to get going even though I still wasn't feeling great from yesterday. There was rain forecast for about midday so it couldn't be a long ride and it was quite windy again so we settled on the short version of the Acton Burnell loop.

It was another fairly slow plod into the wind to start with and for once Doug was going quicker than I was. By Ryton I found the legs easing a bit so it was less of an effort to keep up and by the time we paused for a drink at the crossroads after Longnor I was feeling practically back to normal.

The wind at this point seemed to be more of a south-easterly than the southerly I'd been expecting. It meant that it wasn't helping as much as hoped on the way to Acton Burnell but from there onwards it was in the ideal direction to help the rest of the way home and we cruised along at some pretty good speeds  in addition to this the A49 was almost empty (in our direction at least) so it was a good end to the trip. The rain started shortly after we got back

17.1 miles at 12.3 mph average with another good top speed of 30.3mph. I feel much better for having got out.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jan 2020)

Up and over the Wyche for me to start. Pete M was there in Colwall. We made it down the lane as a shower started so into the church we sheltered. First Rector was in 1275. We didn't hide for long and we were soon turning at Peg's Farm. I didn't have any go on this ride so far so the struggle continued over the Munsley lump and along the flanks of the Marcles. The cafe at Much Marcle didn't come too soon.
I felt a bit more like it as we headed for Ledbury by Leddington. We couldn't take our usual escape from Ledbury as a huge oak had fallen across the road. So we diverted by Cut Throat Lane and Petty France. Back at Colwall I just had the Wyche to climb for home and a cup of tea. 38 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jan 2020)

Just a 10 mile loop this morning, it’s Georgia’s 18th birthday today so I could only squeeze a Battisborough loop in. I took it steady as it was very Slippy 


https://www.strava.com/activities/3021094438


----------



## ruffers (18 Jan 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Just a 10 mile loop this morning, it’s Georgia’s 18th birthday today so I could only squeeze a Battisborough loop in. I took it steady as it was very Slippy
> 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3021094438
> ...


Great pictures 👍🏻


----------



## ruffers (18 Jan 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Just a 10 mile loop this morning, it’s Georgia’s 18th birthday today so I could only squeeze a Battisborough loop in. I took it steady as it was very Slippy
> 
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3021094438
> ...


Oh and happy 18th Georgia 🎂


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jan 2020)

Pete M, Steve E, Rob A, Mrs 26 and me turned out dressed for a ride. Jules H was in mufti sans bike. Ledbury was the call so we headed through the Castlemorton lanes for Berrow. There was a small bit of easily dodged ice on the lane but it wasn't much of a problem at all. Roadworks at Pendock slowed us but before long we were riding the ramp to Redmarley. Around by Donnington lead us to Ledbury and the cafe.
Rob headed for British Camp, Pete for Petty France while 3 of us took to climb Hollybush. Mrs 26 headed for the crossing of the common while Steve and I went by the Castlemorton lanes again. Lovely ride in glorious sunshine and no windchill. 45 smiles


----------



## geocycle (18 Jan 2020)

First ride to the Dales this year! Delayed start to let ice melt then lovely sunny day. Didn’t see Ingleborough as a cloud sat on it all day. First picture shows snow on Whernside. Up to Clapham where the falls looked amazing then over to Ingleton. Lunch with the cavers in Inglesports.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jan 2020)

First ride of the year due to weather and lurgy, and a test ride for the Merida MTB, so just a short one to make sure the bits I've fitted didn't fall off.
They didn't and I didn't, so OK. But it's waaaay too cold for me to be out on a bike, even in this glorious sunshine.
Frost on the ground at 3pm, north end of Grenofen tunnel.




The Merida is not my kind of bike at all, more on this in the build thread.
6.21 miles at 7.4mph avg, 482 feet of up.
Brrrr!


----------



## gavgav (18 Jan 2020)

My original plan was to get up early and do a long ride, but with reports of dangerously icy roads, on the radio, I decided against that and instead set out after lunch, over to dads.

It was sunny but very cold as I headed through Meole and out onto the main road to Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft. The legs were feeling very lethargic today, maybe still not fully over the lurgy that I came down with, earlier in the month.

Continued on to Exfords Green and then took the lane up to Stapleton Common and past Stapleton Grange, which has had a new set of very plush gates built at the end of the long drive. How the other half live!!

I arrived at dads and had a chat to him, then my brother and his Girlfriend arrived, so stayed a bit longer than originally intended.

It felt even colder when I set back out, through Ryton, Condover, Betton Abbots and back home. Had the misfortune of coming across the gritter, on the final bit before home, so had to ensure I turned my face away and kept the mouth closed, to avoid ingesting the salt 🤢

15.9 miles at 11.4mph avg


----------



## Old jon (18 Jan 2020)

A bright sunshiney morning made it easy to fool myself that things would be warmer faster. Wheel out the fixed and ride away. I do miss the geared bike, but it is all cycling.

It would be very good to find something nice to say about the ride through Holbeck. There is the old library building, bright terra cotta and its very own tower. I see this every ride, and wish it was being put to some use. Maybe soon. Off Water Lane to Office Lock again, this time with the intention of riding further. Viaduct Road, downhill to cross the river and then the road rises. And continues to do so all the way past the Ring Road. Some excitement approaching this, an eruption of police vehicles, flashing lights and sirens, speeding off in the direction I had just come from. Yet to hear what had happened.

Straight along the A660 for me this morning, there was a bit of a breeze in my face which I was sure would be a push on the way back. Through Bramhope, where I was passed for the third or fourth time this morning. There are some quick riders about. One last rise to leave the village, bit of a left hand bend then a long straight to the Dyneley Arms traffic lights. Before reaching the crossroads I had decided to ride down Leeds Road into Otley. Just for a change.



More change, cross the river, here it is the Wharfe, and have a snack in the park on Farnley Lane. And had no temptation at all to ride up that road to Farnley, simply ride back through the town and up the road I had just ridden down. Rather cold still, but the climb warmed me up. Back through Bramhope and a left turn onto Kings Road happened almost automatically. Turn right at the crest to ride along the eastern side of Golden Acre Park, and into Adel along Church Lane.

Back on the A660 again, to Headingley and down the hill to cross the Aire again, this time at Kirkstall. Towpath again until the canal ends in Leeds, and a not so brisk ride through a corner of Hunslet on the way back to the street where I live. Maybe the smile is because I will soon thaw out my feet, but more likely I enjoyed the thirty miles of the ride.

The way I pedalled . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2020)

It was a bright sunny start to the day today but rather  and after rain yesterday that meant I didn't venture out early, which turned out to be just as well as I unexpectedly got a call from my brother wanting a lift.

I eventually ventured out after lunch and headed off to do a variation of my Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage route. There was a fire engine dealing with some incident at one of the houses as I went through the village. Lyth Hill was busy with people walking. Lots of puddles down the lanes on the way to Cross Houses but no ice by this time.

At Cross Houses the road to Atcham is closed again while they work on upgrading the traffic island in the village. I could walk past it of course so had the lane to myself for a little way. I went for the usual detour through Attingham Park which had a quite full car park - they do seem to be having a good start to the year there.

Rejoining the road I overtook a couple of cyclists on the way to Upton Magna and was following the tracks of another on the way to Withington but never actually saw them before I turned off for another little detour just for variety. Bluebell Lane was a little bit slow going today (I can never go very quick along it in this direction) but after doggedly plodding up the various hills I seemed to be through Eaton Constantine before I knew it.

At Cressage I had a short pause for a drink before tackling the next climb which conveniently allowed a Waitrose delivery van past - I wouldn't have been keen on them coming up behind me on the narrow bit.

At Cound Moor I took a right rather than the left I usually would, partly for a change of scene but mostly because I didn't know whether the deep flood I was caught out by recently would be back after the last few wet days. This took me to Cound then I aimed towards Berrington (where there is the odd sight of an Extinction Rebellion umbrella stuck into a hedge ) and decided to finish off via Weeping Cross and Meole Brace.

A bit colder than I'd judged - I could have done with a third fleece on really. Nice to see a few cyclists out enjoying the winter countryside. The drivers I met today seemed to be friendly and polite too. Happy with that.

33.2 miles at 12.8 mph average.

I wasn't really in a photo-taking frame of mind today so just got the one snapshot: The Wrekin from Uppington with traditionally laid hedges bordering the road.


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Jan 2020)

At half one it was bright and sunny, albeit rather breezy and only 4C. I headed west into the wind, through Selkirk, up Ettrickdale for a bit then up today's climb, the Woll, which warmed me up for a bit. After the summit cattle grid I accelerated downhill for all of about 100m before coming across this and rapidly stopping while I still could -






From there it was intermittent ice and frost for the next 10 miles. Next photostop at the top of the climb out of Ashkirk, looking south east towards the Cheviot. 





Looks like the cable tie holding the mudguard on at the brake bridge has broken again!

More intermittent ice, although on the only road I was on that wasn't slippy I was passed by the gritter. 
Coming into Melrose from the east there were various 'temporary road surface' and 'ramp' signs. The road planer has left a deeply grooved and very rough surface. Even in that state it is far better than it was before!
Back home at 4:30, it was still light enough to feed the chooks. Lighter nights on the way. 
Today's map -





35.4 miles @ 12.9mph, 780m up.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2020)

It was nice out today, so I got the Whyte out. A utility ride again to get milk and passport photos, and to drop into the local bike shop to peruse and consider the possibility of an N+1, they had some nice bikes in there including a Pashley gravel bike. Did a loop back in the sunshine just a gnats gnadger over 7 miles.


----------



## Oxford Dave (18 Jan 2020)

I was busy this morning but managed to get out this afternoon for an hour, rode to what is known locally as Snarcort and back via a slightly different route. 8.7 miles, but still finding my way back into cycling after a long break.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jan 2020)

Had plans for a 100km ride today .Woke to the forecast frost which took a long while to clear enough to venture out . Had already decided to can off the 100km due to timing so a standard 50km loop it was to be . Out the door at 10.45 within 2 minutes of leaving home I encountered an icy patch were the water running of the fields had frozen and the cars had turned into a mush . Made it through but alarm bells were ringing in my head as I knew the route I had planned would have lots of these water run offs . Next issue would be the descent into Newtown Linford which has a puddle at the bottom .Saw patch of ice at the top of the hill so ended up walking down the hill !! This is silly now . Quick replan to get me home with a few miles in . Sticking to the busy roads took it steady round in a loop to Rothley and back home safe and sound . 13.3 miles to my total just glad to have got round .Shame to cut it short as despite being chilly the sunshine was lovely but as it was low in the sky made the roads glisten and I was always thinking is that ice or just a damp road . Stay safe everyone


----------



## Donger (19 Jan 2020)

Mmmminus tttttttwo ddddegrees when we set off on the club ride this mmmmorning. Brrrrrr!
It warmed up to a balmy four degrees by the time we got back. Today was always going to be "No Risk Sunday", and we did a straight there-and-back ride to the Berkeley Tea Rooms, mostly on the A38 and staying well away from the icy lanes. Still came across plenty of frozen puddles in potholes, and rode carefully and steadily all the way, finishing on just 30.2 miles.

The closest I came to a crash was as I was riding over to the start on the Kingsway estate. I only just avoided riding straight into a parked Ford Transit van that I just didn't see because of the low sun right in my eyes!

Take care out there, everybody. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Jan 2020)

Out on the winter bike at 9.30am, what a beautiful day but 1 degrees! It was really nippy with some icy roads. We had a lovely coffee stop at Naburn marina warming up in front of the fire. 27 miles with an average of 13.7 mph. Lovely ride out.


----------



## chriswoody (19 Jan 2020)

Took the Kona out for a 25km loop through the forest yesterday. Headed West first for about 12 km before crossing the river at the Hydro Electric plant. Then headed back on familiar tracks before cutting deeper into the forest and over some lovely single track trails I'd discovered whilst exploring with my son the other week.

Then today I went out with my son for a couple of hours, 12 Km exploring new and familiar trails and having a great time.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jan 2020)

A nice bimble down to Ashford today for brunch.
It was a glorious sunrise which gave way to beautiful blue skies and sunshine of which it stayed for the whole day.
It was cold, 1° at 7am and I don't think it got much above that. The weather really couldn't have been better for winter cycling. 
So, scores on the doors. A pip over 100 miles. 3rd imperial century for the year and the 276th over all.

Lovely Kent morning





Enough Mistletoe for Christmas 2020





Bobble Hat in the afternoon sunshine





And the stats


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Jan 2020)

Rather wonderful 40 miles through the Peaks this afternoon, sticking to main roads to avoid ice.

The crappy blurred photo is looking Northwest from the Cat & Fiddle into the oncoming low cloud and fog across the Cheshire plain, but in no way does justice to a marvellous afternoon in the sunshine.


----------



## footloose crow (19 Jan 2020)

*19 Jan. Back lanes north of Truro*

I always get a song stuck in my head when cycling, endlessly repeating the few words I can remember, that Madame Crow assures me are not even the right words. It is hard being musical and married to me. Today was Willie Nelson and 'blue sky, nothing but blue sky from now on'. Are those the words? At least it an optimistic song and like others on this site today, I am enjoying the bright crispness of a winter anticyclone, hard shadows and sunshine with nothing but blue sky ahead.






Some of the back lanes are still in winter garb, the centre of the lane a foot higher than the tracks either side in places, potholes hidden. But away from the shade of trees and with free drainage the other lanes are dry and the bike runs smoothly along them, humming contentedly to itself, as pleased as me to be let out this day.

There is a bright green flush in the hedgerows now, cow parsley fern I think, and some optimistic wild garlic shoots. Wild daffodils are still hiding their bells unlike the tame ones in Truro that have been out since December. I tell myself to take it slowly, not to overcook it, remember I am convalescing but it is no good. A hill is a challenge and must be met. Breathing heavily I leave the gloom of the tree shrouded lanes near Truro and puff up to the open high roads with views both sides of fields and copses, a few cows out a sign of our mild winter. There is a frost on the shaded side of the road although it is past mid day and ice rattles in my mudguards. 






Once near the A30 I have reached the highest point of the ride and turn right, a forgotten lane that runs along the central ridge of Cornwall, views spilling away to my right, sun warming me despite the bite of cold air in my lungs. I see what I think are goats and puzzled, slow down. They are muntjac deer, three of them, watching me anxiously. I don't move and nor do they, a shared minute until by some instinct they turn and trot away, elegantly jumping, weightless, effortless, ground covering leaps.






The lane continues in its secret ways, crossing the new A39 after a steep downhill and then following the old, abandoned now except to cyclists A39 back up the hill. Then away again, meeting a car for the first time today. He stops and waits for me to come past. That happens three times today, one even reversing a hundred yards as the lane is too narrow for us both. Are people are just more chilled and laid back in the countryside? Maybe its the 450 lumen strobe I now have on the front!

A long downhill, two miles of it through woods and wet lanes, crossing a bridge at the bottom where with the sun streaming through the bare branches and the ground steaming in the heat I stop for a drink and some chocolate. 






I need a rest, my legs have grown lazy and now the road ahead is uphill, steeply, the Wahoo says 20% in places and who am I to disbelieve it. I want to stop but play the game of 'just get to that tree, just get to that corner' until lungs heaving and bike weaving I emerge again on the plateau and into sunshine, pulling down the zips of both layers of clothing, overheated and now feeling very tired. 

On, on... a bit of up and a bit of down but nothing too hard now, the sun warm although the ground is still frosted in places. Through Grampound Road, accelerating down the long hill but having to stop at the bottom for a car when I hoped to use momentum to carry me up the other side. No matter, the legs have decided to work for a while and we make fast progress, much faster than earlier on. On through Probus, quiet as always today with its church tower that can been seen for miles, hanging watchfully over the village. A fast downhill, breaking the speed limit, leaving traffic in my wake and then I am beside the Tresillian River. It is half tide, the lowering sun making the mud glisten and glow, waders and mud feeding birds following the retreating tide. I always mean to stop here for a photo but as always the flat road brings out the need to for speed, legs spinning, always trying to beat my previous time. Today I don't but it feels good to try. 

The last hill and into our quiet lane, the mile of tree hung broken tarmac that leads just to our house. Rattling over the cattle grid I surprise a big dog fox who lopes away unhappily as the pheasant he was stalking jumps into the air, squawking hysterically. Madame Crow feeds the pheasants here with raisins. The fox will eventually appreciate her kindness too, but not today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jan 2020)

Out with my brother this afternoon for a hilly ride to Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley and back via Dorrington and Condover.

I thought that heading out after lunch would have been plenty of time for the ice to have melted as per yesterday, but after crossing Lyth Hill we found plenty still about anywhere that was sheltered from the sun. We carried on, but carefully, and had fairly good run up the hill to Oaks where the views were good in such clear conditions. After a pause we headed for the next climb across Broom Hill which is quite a pull and was icy so I was losing traction in places. Doug managed it without a stop but found this one quite an effort.

Another careful descent followed to the foot of the steepest climb of the day on the way to Pulverbatch. Doug got on well up this but again there was ice and I was struggling for traction (Doug was winding his way up in his lowest gear while I was in a slightly higher gear and standing on the pedals). There followed a recurring pattern of slow up the climbs, careful on the descents on the undulating route through Wilderley until we got to the big descent of the day down to Dorrington. This is along a relatively busy lane so the traffic had cleared practically all the ice and we could get along a bit quicker. The A49 had no traffic at all when we crossed it in Dorrington, which was nice, then we only saw a couple of cars until Condover.

18.6 miles at 10 mph average which is better than I'd expected considering we'd had to take it so cautiously.





At Lyth Hill which was quite a popular place to be today.





At Oaks.





Another break after Wilderley before we finally start descending.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jan 2020)

Out late ish afternoon on my Cube.
Bright sun, but still frosty in the shady bits.
I saw a lovely buzzard and a kestrel.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3025646591


----------



## Oxford Dave (19 Jan 2020)

Managed to find time for an hour's ride between the ice leaving the local roads and a lunch meeting with an old friend, so popped out for another 8-9 mile ride. Unfortunately, I missed a turn and ended doing over 13 miles and getting home half an hour late. Still made it in time for lunch (just!). Brought my first six days since my return to cycling to over 42 miles.


----------



## C R (19 Jan 2020)

A bit of a crazy ride today. The forecast was very cold, so expecting ice on the less frequented lanes. To avoid the worst of the ice I planned a route that would take in mostly main roads. The temperature was also going to require being dressed appropriately, socks, waterproof socks, thermal trousers, three layers and winter coat, buff, silk liners and winter gloves and also overshoes. By the time I was dressed it was already ten to seven, and there was a smidgen of a hint of pink towards the east.

Out through St Peters, over the pedestrian bridge onto Lower Wick, and a left towards Powick, heading to Malvern. I kept to the A449, as it would have been gritted, and it has traffic, so it was clear of ice. In Newland I took the left for Madresfield, heading for Guarlford Rd. The light was now going past grey, with the horizon to the east lit up by the sun.





It was really cold, and if I stopped for more than five minutes my fingers and toes started to complain. The trick seemed to be to put some effort in to raise my blood temperature. Pressing on, a right to Barnard's Green, and once there a left towards Welland. The road goes slightly up to Malvern common, which helped to keep me warm with the effort. Once at the top of the common the road goes downhill past the showground, and carries downhill to the Gloucester road, where I turned right for Welland. I took a bit of a break by the church, and as I was adjusting my buff, I noticed that there was frost forming on my helmet.




As there was now full daylight, I decided to try a new lane, hoping it wouldn't be too icy, and at least I could see where the ice was. So left towards Longdon Heath past Welland Stone. Lovely lane, with beautiful views, though running water in parts had made some icy patches, which luckily were clearly visible and easy to avoid.

Along this lane I caught the first glimpses of the rising sun.






The view towards the hills over the field on the other side of the road gives an idea of how thick the frost was.




I made it to the end of the lane without incident, and then it was a left towards Upton. In the short climb to the Welland road there was a lot of ice from an overflowing ditch. Fortunately the ice was mostly on the other side, I wouldn't have fancied my chances hitting that on the downhill.

I made it in one piece to Upton, and from there I took the standard route via Earls Croome, and then to Rebecca Rd past Croome to add enough miles for the metric half. After Croome I went past a blind runner and his guide, who warned me about the thick fog ahead on the way to Wadborough. It was indeed quite thick, and the drop in temperature was noticeable.

Wadborough, then Littleworth went past, and then the downhill by Norton church. Just past the church I noticed a cyclist coming up the hill in shorts, short sleeve jersey, and no gloves or hat .

By the time I made it home the water in my bottle had started to freeze




And I had frost on my gloves and clothes




I made it in one piece, and I didn't even feel that cold.

The map


----------



## BianchiVirgin (19 Jan 2020)

61km, 450m climbing at 25.5km/hr average. Temp less than 0 for most of it. Maybe +2 when I got home.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Jan 2020)

From what others have said about the weather today I think that perhaps Suffolk was blessed. Mind, we did have a frost and it was still evident at 10.45 when I went out. The temperature had risen to 4 degrees and in the sunshine was not too bad. I did toy with the idea of going on my Rattlesden route for a change but not sure how the roads might be so headed off to Bacton and Wyverstone yet again. The roads were fine, sun had played a part no doubt. From Wyverstone it was onto Westhorpe, Finningham and Wickham Skeith. At least from Wyverstone the 10mph NNW wind was behind me so started to feel a bit warmer, if that is the right description. It seemed no time before I was at Mendlesham and I thought for a change I`d turn off to Mendlesham Green and do a loop. I did a loop alright but not the one I thought I`d be doing ! As I got back to Stowupland and Stowmarket a bit quicker than I had anticipated I added a bit more on which included another climb, Whoopie ! That made 748 feet of climbing in total and a distance of 23.7 miles at 17.1 mph average. That has been my average for the last 3 rides. My left foot numbness was`nt quite so bad today despite the cold, maybe fitting foam inner soles helped, time will tell. A ride I enjoyed with wall to wall sunshine. Most drivers were good today although quite a few seem to think the 30mph limit does not apply either to them or on Sundays.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2020)

Having got up this morning and seen the frost, I did the only sensible thing and made a cup of coffee & went back to bed while it cleared up. I didn't get out until late morning and, as the ride I'd planned involved driving to Stowmarket for a loop out from there in @Shearwater Missile territory, the ride didn't start until nearly midday.

Thanks to free parking on Sundays, I started from near the rail station and headed north to Old Newton and then along back roads to Debenham before heading up past the Aspal cider factory to Thorndon and then generally westwards on more back roads through Finningham, Walsham le Willows and Badwell Ash to Thurston and an indirect run back to Stwomarket through Norton, Beyton, Drinkstone & Woolpit Heath. A lovely 51 miles just watching the Suffolk countryside roll by in some of the best conditions of the year so far.

However, I'd overestimated how dry the roads would be so used my best bike without mudguards which now requires a lot of cleaning - generally damp roads, loads of run-off from the fields, mud, etc, while the light breeze kept things nice and cool. The main problem was with the low winter sun and damp roads producing a lot of glare and making the Garmin difficult to see at times.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Jan 2020)

Yesterday’s ride was delayed until the afternoon when the ice should have cleared so after an unsuccessful attempt to fit my new mudguards which due to a lack of space meant a decision between back light or mudguard I set off in the sunshine and cold with back light towards Wolverley staying on the main road before turning to Loppington, Brown Heath, Colemere, around the mere, Lyneal, Welshampton back into a main road until I turned to Bettisfield where I met a man walking a Weimaraner puppy. The puppy looked a bit scared as I slowed down a bit more and said hello, the owner apologised and said the puppy was a bit scared as she hadn’t seen many bikes , I offered to stop so she could look at the bike and have a fuss which seemed to help. I carried on to Bettisfield then back to Northwood dodging the potholes and craters which are particularly bad here back to Whixall where a barn owl flew across the lane in front of me, and headed towards the sunset back home. 23.3 miles





Had to wait until lunchtime today before going out while the ice melted and soon found out that it hadn’t all quite gone so slowly set off with mudguards today as no light needed to Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney, Ellesmere alongside the Mere to Lee, Whitemere past Wood Lane nature reserve where an idiot in a golf thought it would be fun to push past without slowing down or moving over while shouting abuse which spoilt my ride somewhat, round Colemere the same way as yesterday, into Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Myddle, Nonely, Tilley, into Wem where I worked out I would get home with a total of 29 miles so decided to add an extra loop through Barkers Green and Aston back into Wem where I had to wait for the train, this can take some time and judging by the queue of traffic the barriers had already been down a while. Had enough time for a drink and to reply to my daughter’s text message before the train appeared . Carried on through Wem, over Lowe Hill and home. Still quite icy in places which slowed me down a bit. 33.2 miles @14.5mph and another sunny day 
Picture of sunset from yesterday and White Mere today.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jan 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Yesterday’s ride was delayed until the afternoon when the ice should have cleared so after an unsuccessful attempt to fit my new mudguards which due to a lack of space meant a decision between back light or mudguard I set off in the sunshine and cold with back light towards Wolverley staying on the main road before turning to Loppington, Brown Heath, Colemere, around the mere, Lyneal, Welshampton back into a main road until I turned to Bettisfield where I met a man walking a Weimaraner puppy. The puppy looked a bit scared as I slowed down a bit more and said hello, the owner apologised and said the puppy was a bit scared as she hadn’t seen many bikes , I offered to stop so she could look at the bike and have a fuss which seemed to help. I carried on to Bettisfield then back to Northwood dodging the potholes and craters which are particularly bad here back to Whixall where a barn owl flew across the lane in front of me, and headed towards the sunset back home. 23.3 miles
> View attachment 501267
> 
> 
> ...


Told you half centuryitus .


----------



## Old jon (20 Jan 2020)

January is still being kind to this bit of England, another dry and bright morning. Happen a bit cold, and the roads were wet, but no complaints from me. Ride away on the only complete bike I have here, first riding around a bus jam on Dewsbury Road. Five of ‘em.

After that, nothing can be problematic. The automatic Holbeck shuffle, out of there on Great Wilson Street and ride through Hunslet and up the hill to John o’ Gaunts. And down again to the roundabout at Oulton. Second exit here, first exit at the next to head for Mickletown. Methley next, and under the railway bridge to escape. A stretch of flat and featureless road follows, there is a right hand bend and then the crossing of the River Calder just before arriving in Castleford.

And a couple of left turns to another river crossing. The Aire and the Calder have joined just before this, flowing on to Ferrybridge where my map identifies it as the River Aire. That, though, is not where I am riding. North on the map, the A656 is rather straight all the way to Peckfield Bar, sadly not licensed premises, just the former site of a toll collection point. Might have been a wooden hut. Straight on, the next left turn is a couple of miles on, to Garforth and the right turn onto Barwick Road.



Things began to slow down a bit now, me and the bike being the things. Cross Cock Beck before reaching Barwick and turn left to climb out of the village towards Scholes, and take the left turn before there, heading towards Manston and Seacroft. Back to the suburbs. Down to Wyke Beck, find Easterly Road and back to almost the town centre where I crossed the River Aire again. This leaves a-mile-and-a-bit to home, thirty miles after leaving it. The grin had been in place since the start, another good ride.

A map. How do I remove the start and finish markers?






Nowt to do with cycling, except I was riding in the area today. In 1461 the battle of Towton was fought, ten miles or so northeast of my left turn into Garforth. The Yorkists crossed the River Aire at both Ferrybridge and Castleford, and fought ( and won ) the battle across Cock Beck and against the house of Lancaster, just outside the village of Towton.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jan 2020)

No rides for me besides turbo , freezing fog both mornings and busy in the afternnon so just turbo for me . MTB section of the club rode as normal and one fell off and needs pins in his leg


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2020)

Yet another utility ride today on the hybrid with the Fragrant MrsP to do the big shop, bright sunshine and feckin freezing cold so it was. Just about 6 miles there and back, and another trip not done in the car.


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Jan 2020)

Another cold and sunny day but the lanes were very icy this morning so went on a short ride after lunch when I thought the ice should have gone but although some lanes were ok there was a lot of ice and frost left in places. I started out to Whixall, through to Alkington where I turned over the canal and back to Hollinswood, Lower Houses, Coton where I decided it was too icy and took the short route back home through Waterloo at a snails pace as it was very icy, Ryebank, Horton, Wolverly and back home. Shame it was so icy because it was a lovely sunny day and no wind. 18.3 miles.


----------



## Oxford Dave (20 Jan 2020)

Pretty much a repeat of yesterday for me, in terms of time and weather. I went in the opposite direction and had hoped to reach the local town, but had to turn back about 15 mins before reaching it as I had to get back before one o'clock in order to get ready for an appointment. At least I know the back route into town now, though. Just gnat's under 14 miles, good start to my second week back in the saddle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

The month is getting on and despite having eyed up several days that would work for a challenge ride, for various reasons (lurgy mostly) I hadn't able to get out to do that kind of distance. Monday had been looking very promising as the forecast was dry, sunny and with little wind after a cold start, however after the ride on Sunday which was quite slippy underfoot I realised that things probably weren't going to magically improve overnight.

I set my alarm early anyway and woke to another hard frost. I could have postponed yet again but decided to swap wheels for the ones with Marathon Winter tyres and hope that I'd be able to cope with the extra drag. Despite the extra time needed to swap the wheels I still got out on the road at 7am as planned and found the A49 busier than I'm used to at this time of the morning so had to wait for a gap to join it. Reaching Condover, I turned off the gritted main road through the village and immediately the ice tyres earned their keep as this road was white over and sparkling in my headlight.

After recrossing the A49, the road through Exfords Green and Plealey turned out to have been gritted (I wasn't sure if it would be) which made things easier. I used the cyclepath from Pontesbury to Minsterley despite it being white over, as I really don't like this stretch of road, then had gritted roads to use again to Westbury, Halfway House, Prince's Oak and Crew Green.

So far, so good. The spiked tyres had been useful in a couple of places but I was starting to wonder whether I'd made the wrong choice and the extra drag would be a hindrance now as the day warmed up. The road to Melverley was pretty much dry but not long after the village I started to ride over more and more frozen patches until it was mostly sheet ice. I overtook another cyclist who had decided to get off and push the bike due to the conditions.

Feeling happy that the spikes were coping well I bypassed Maesbrook and took the quiet lanes to Waen Wen and Ball which I knew would help with being sure of the mileage, however this added a couple of minor floods to splash through. Other vehicles had already been through but there was a scattering of shattered ice either side that had to be negotiated which crashed and tinkled under the wheels like breaking glass.

Reaching Oswestry I negotiated my way through the town and was really feeling the effort of the ride so far, to the extent that I wondered if I would manage to complete the rest of it. A bite to eat and a drink helped perk me up again and I carried on slowly on the undulating section to Gobowen then on to the marked NCN route to Ellesmere. Like the lanes from Melverley, there was lots of ice on this section. I mostly hardly noticed it but the front wheel did slide slightly on a deep layer of frozen mud at one point and I could feel the studs scrabbling for grip on one of the climbs.

At The Mount I found a 4x4 with trailer making very heavy weather of backing up to allow a milk tanker past. At one point the trailer was practically jacknifed. The lorry driver commented to me that "Some people just shouldn't be on the roads" as he came past.

I decided not to stop at Ellesmere and carried on to Coptiviney, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, and Northwood. I was finding that although I was slower than I'd like, the legs felt quite good provided I just accepted it and didn't try to push to go faster. From Northwood I headed to Dobson's Bridge, Whixall and Coton on roads which had more patchy ice, saying hello to another cyclist on the way - the first I'd seen probably since Oswestry. I joined the B5476 following another rider but didn't have the pace to catch them even if I hadn't been turning off at the next junction. I was running short of energy again so decided to have my lunch by Prees railway station as there was a handy wall to lean the bike against and a railing to lean me against.

Having stopped here gave about a mile for the legs to loosen up before the climb out of Prees which I don't generally look forward to (it was alright - I've felt worse when climbing it). The descent the other side was worth waiting for though and I got into a nice rythm on the way to Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow and Longford. By this time the roads were mostly clear with just the occasional icy patch lingering. In Market Drayton I considered taking the shorter route through town but wasn't entirely sure whether I'd judged the distance correctly. I'd have to do a bit of climbing regardless so erred on the side of caution and took the tour round the town one-way system before heading out past the golf club for Sutton where I had another food stop overlooking rolling pasture on one side of the road and a field of elephant grass on the other.

I had only gone about quarter of a mile from this stop when a pickup overtook me very slowly then pulled in at the side of the road in front. I warily overtook wondering what was up when the driver called out "Neil!" - he'd mistaken me for a cyclist friend of his, which was a relief.

I was cycling into the sun now, so was lit up as much as I could, and was facing it much of the way through Stoke-on-Tern, Ollerton, Eaton-upon-Tern, and High Ercall. I stopped just after the short (and busy) main road section here to break open the jelly babies which gave a much needed energy boost to plod on through Rodington Heath, Withington (where the sun set), Upton Magna and Atcham. The road to Cross Houses is still closed to (most) traffic but it didn't stop someone in a Golf from blasting past me along here only to turn round and double back when they reached the closure sign at Cronkhill. I will admit that I laughed. (If they'd really known the area they'd have been better off turning left at the closure sign and going into Cross Houses via Brompton)

The last few miles back were in the gathering dusk and with it being so clear the afterglow of the sunset looked fabulous over the Stretton Hills. The A49 was busier than I would have liked but by this point I just wanted to take the shortest route to finish.

102.39 miles at 11.5 mph moving average. 10 hours and 50 minutes with all the stops. Very slow and hard work on the winter tyres but on the plus side, the legs felt surprisingly good most of the way round and I didn't have any issues with cramp.





Within sight of Minsterley before dawn.





The view towards Crew Green before dropping down to Prince's Oak. Snow on the tops of the Welsh Hills.





Crossing the Severn between Crew Green and Melverley.





The gates of Cae Glas Park in Oswestry.





Making heavy weather of passing one another naer Ellesmere. I wasn't quick enough with the camera to catch the moment when the trailer was jacknifed. Still icy on the road.





A pause for a drink crossing the canal at Dobson's Bridge.





At Prees. I'm about to go straight on at the junction and climb the hill.





At St. Peters, Stoke-on-Tern.





After sunset at the old Atcham Bridge.





Afterglow over the Stretton Hills.


----------



## C R (21 Jan 2020)

Cold today, but glorious sunshine, so I went out for a quick spin at lunchtime. Beautifully bright, but still very cold. 10 miles to keep the blood flowing.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jan 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> The month is getting on and despite having eyed up several days that would work for a challenge ride, for various reasons (lurgy mostly) I hadn't able to get out to do that kind of distance. Monday had been looking very promising as the forecast was dry, sunny and with little wind after a cold start, however after the ride on Sunday which was quite slippy underfoot I realised that things probably weren't going to magically improve overnight.
> 
> ...



Chapeau! I'm in awe of such a ride on studs in the freezing cold.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Chapeau! I'm in awe of such a ride on studs in the freezing cold.


Thanks. It's only the second time I've done that kind of distance on studs. I seem to recall saying never again after the first time.

Having the Marathon Winters pumped up to the same pressure I usually run the ordinary Marathons at made them more manageable.


----------



## Oxford Dave (21 Jan 2020)

I waited until lunchtime before venturing out as there was quite a frost and patches of ice around this morning. I have been heading off in one of two different directions since I got my bike, but today I decided to combine the two, got home tired but certain I had covered at least 16 miles, only to find I had covered 13.7 - exactly the same as I had ridden on Sunday, despite being a different route! Oh well, it's all good, just puzzling.


----------



## Donger (21 Jan 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said: "I warily overtook *wondering what was up when the driver called out "Neil!" *- he'd mistaken me for a cyclist friend of his, which was a relief". Personally, I might have mistaken this for a drive-by knighthood for services to cycling web pages..... followed by "Arise, Sir Phil of Rickshaw". Great effort getting a hundred miler in during this weather, Phil.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

Donger said:


> Rickshaw Phil said: "I warily overtook *wondering what was up when the driver called out "Neil!" *- he'd mistaken me for a cyclist friend of his, which was a relief". Personally, I might have mistaken this for a drive-by knighthood for services to cycling web pages..... followed by "Arise, Sir Phil of Rickshaw". Great effort getting a hundred miler in during this weather, Phil.


Thanks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I set my alarm early anyway and woke to another hard frost. I could have postponed yet again but decided to swap wheels for the ones with Marathon Winter tyres...
> 
> 102.39 miles at 11.5 mph moving average. 10 hours and 50 minutes with all the stops. Very slow and hard work on the winter tyres but on the plus side, the legs felt surprisingly good most of the way round and I didn't have any issues with cramp.



I'm massively impressed that you managed that distance on spikes: I'd be impressed of you'd managed fifty miles, to be honest. When I put those on my bike my ambitions don't generally go further than a few K's to the tram stop...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm massively impressed that you managed that distance on spikes: I'd be impressed of you'd managed fifty miles, to be honest. When I put those on my bike my ambitions don't generally go further than a few K's to the tram stop...


Thanks.

It isn't something I did lightly. I didn't expect to have another chance to get out until the end of the week or the weekend when the weather is expected to change, so I was getting worried and thought I needed to give it a try at least. It's nice to know it can be done on the studs but I'm hoping I won't need to again (not soon at any rate ).


----------



## DCBassman (21 Jan 2020)

My *walk* today - away dog-sitting, and much too cold for me to ride anyhow.
A circuit of Kitt Hill, near Callington, in Cornwall.
Lots of 4G going on here...






Over to one side of that, the trig point...









Our charge for the week





Looking back from the trig to the tower





Looking toward the north-west corner of Dartmoor





About a 3-mile walk, certainly several hundred feet of up!


----------



## gavgav (21 Jan 2020)

Out after work again, cold, but very little wind, as I took a route I haven’t done for absolutely ages, due to the likelihood of floods. A few dry days and so I thought I’d give it a go.

Headed up Pulley Lane, into Bayston Hill and then climbed up Lyth Hill Road, before taking the off road section, to the top of the hill. This was the part of the route I knew would have been flooded previously and indeed it was very muddy, with lots of deep puddles, but just enough space, on the edge of the track, to get past the worst of them without having to risk the water.

Nice quick descent to Exfords Green and then along to dad’s, for a chat.

Back out to Ryton, Condover, Betton Abbots and home. Lots of traffic about on the lanes, this evening, but all of them very courteous. Good Lights, in the dark, really do make drivers think a bit.

15.44 miles at 11.2mph avg


----------



## gavgav (21 Jan 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> The month is getting on and despite having eyed up several days that would work for a challenge ride, for various reasons (lurgy mostly) I hadn't able to get out to do that kind of distance. Monday had been looking very promising as the forecast was dry, sunny and with little wind after a cold start, however after the ride on Sunday which was quite slippy underfoot I realised that things probably weren't going to magically improve overnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2020)

gavgav said:


>


----------



## footloose crow (21 Jan 2020)

*21 January*. *South of the Camel*

I need to feed the rat. It is gnawing away at me. The sky is blue and the wind light and yes it is cold but not so cold I can't go out and the month is disappearing, days passing, my sand clock running out. The GP this morning said I need to go slowly but I tried that already and it didn't work. So today I am going to feed my rat, my gnawing persistent need for the bike. Madame Crow declines to come and takes the car and I am left with the ancient camper van that has sat on the drive for a month, because I want to go somewhere new. I am tired of the steep climbs out of Truro. Or maybe just tired. 






From from my elevated position on the A30 it is certain that today it will be a 'North coast day' as the high cloud persists over the south of Cornwall but it is clear all the way across the north coast. Nearing Wadebridge I can see in the distance the blueness of the Atlantic and a line of white, where waves are breaking on the Doom Bar.

The Camel Trail in winter is a much lonelier path than when filled with the mayhem of summer: heedless family groups, children wobbling, walkers aggressively striding along the middle of the path.The trail sits in the deep shadow of the valley and is overhung with trees. All the cold air from the last week has been gathering along the valley and it is cold, very cold. My tyres scythe the puddled ice. My lungs hurt with the freezing air and my nose streams a salty contrail as I speed along the path. 






I am heading south on the trail for just a few miles and then will find a small back lane that leads through Wenn and Withiel and passes old four square, green tinged granite farmhouses with grand sweeping views of empty, bright green fields and hills. This is forgotten Cornwall. The lane shows that no one ever comes this way - the tarmac is broken, layers of mud from farm tyres, a central reservation of grass keeping me on my side of the road although the tractors take up all of it. Be careful on the bends, I tell myself after the first near collision.

The initial few miles undulate, lending me the feeling that I am fitter and weller than I will turn out to be. A right turn and suddenly the hill emerges, a near vertical wall of tarmac, 300 feet of 8% with bits of 18%. So OK, not vertical but steep enough for me. I struggle for breath all the way, my remnant lungs are not man enough for this. But a few weeks ago I was better and I will be again. Pause at the top, some jelly babies, shuddering breaths slowly easing. The views are good and the air clean and sharp. It is good to be alive today.






That was the worst hill and todays ride is relatively flat for Cornwall. Despite this I am slow, even pushing on the flats is only yielding an average of 14mph and I am straight into bottom gear as soon as the road tilts up. I am torn between frustration at my pace and joy at being out. Neither emotion wins - it is just a stalemate that tips one way or another as the gradient changes.

I have a section now on a busy B road. Quarry lorries roar past and then a van with flashing lights. I wonder why. Then over my shoulder I can see a mobile home, one of those that is not mobile unless you have a low loader and it is creeping up on me, the wind blowing all sound the other way. It is a shock to see a house overtake you and I stop to let it pass safely as it needs the full width of the road. With relief after a few miles I can turn off this overly busy B road and then see ahead a 180 degree vista of sea as the north coast appears. Quiet lanes, all NCN approved and blue badged. Easy navigation and the Wahoo chirps and buzzes contentedly. This is like an Enid Blyton illustration of the seaside. Hedged lanes, sudden bends, then a new vista on every corner, a view across fields to the sea and a warming sun. The road drops and climbs but only very timidly as if afraid to upset me too much and I am grateful to it as my weak and flaccid thighs seem unequal to the task today. 

Lunch on the beach, although I am careful not to get sand on the gears. Five surfers out, Middle Aged Men In Neoprene which is more acceptable it seems than my lycra. Despite the sun it is cold here with a wind off the sea and I will not linger long. 











One last hill out of Harlyn Bay, holding up a line of VW Transporters driven by MAMINs as they try to get past. I am going as fast as I can boys and I will stop and let you pass as soon as there is a gateway. Padstow is relatively empty, this is the quietest month and I have a fast downhill all the way to Rick Stein's Fish and Chip restaurant and Lobster Farm. Too good and too expensive for me and I roll on knowing I still have a cereal bar in my pocket.

I need another rest. Sit out of the wind and feel the sun. Vitamin D for free. Six flat miles left along the Camel Trail back to Padstow. I can't understand why I feel so tired. But I am, so just get on with it Crow boy. Moaning won't help, show some grit.






Six flat miles. I should be able to do this at 20mph at least, the Strava record is 24mph and no one races along the trail for Strava points. Empty today, frozen puddles in the cuttings and then sudden sweeping views across the estuary, dotted with waders and mud feeders, white blobs at this distance. It is so clear and the water so blue it could be summer but my fingers assure me it is not. I cannot get above 15mph. I try until my thighs burn, but it is no good.

Wadebridge arrives but the Wahoo solemnly informs me I have only done 48km, sadly lacking, so I go past the campervan and back up the trail until it clicks over onto 50km. The rat demands it.

A drive home and my eyes want to close. The rat is quiet, fed with some cycling. It demands constant stimulation. It used to be climbing, then sea kayaking and surfing and now it is cycling, the last refuge for old men. I read yesterday that the average Audax member is 55 years old, so today I joined AUK. Someone has to do the 50k events. I will try a 100km this month.....but not yet, not yet.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2020)

Another great write up @footloose crow . Done the camel trail several times in summer would love to do with no tourists on it although technically I would be a tourist 
You also seem to be suffering from half centuryitus is must be contagious.
Was the climb near St Eval onto the plateau the old air bases are on ?


----------



## footloose crow (21 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> Another great write up @footloose crow . Done the camel trail several times in summer would love to do with no tourists on it although technically I would be a tourist
> You also seem to be suffering from half centuryitus is must be contagious.
> Was the climb near St Eval onto the plateau the old air bases are on ?



Thank you 13rider. I know the hill of which you speak but this one is Churchtown Hill after Ruthernbridge. Cat 4 hill, average 8%. The Camel Trail in winter is fast and clear - much more fun. But it sucks up the cold in winter and is always freezing.


----------



## Vantage (22 Jan 2020)

102 miles. On studded tyres! 


 @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2020)

I just popped out the garden centre via the Lynchway and Chilton and back, 6.19 miles to clear the cobwebs.





I just stuck my phone of I in a hedge and set it to auto to get the photo.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 Jan 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *21 January*. *South of the Camel*
> 
> I need to feed the rat. It is gnawing away at me. The sky is blue and the wind light and yes it is cold but not so cold I can't go out and the month is disappearing, days passing, my sand clock running out. The GP this morning said I need to go slowly but I tried that already and it didn't work. So today I am going to feed my rat, my gnawing persistent need for the bike. Madame Crow declines to come and takes the car and I am left with the ancient camper van that has sat on the drive for a month, because I want to go somewhere new. I am tired of the steep climbs out of Truro. Or maybe just tired.
> 
> ...


Another good read, thank you. Do you print out your write ups to make a collection or book ? They certainly make a good read and one to look back onto. Keep them coming, you put me to shame.


----------



## Oxford Dave (22 Jan 2020)

Today started foggy here, so I decided to attend to a couple of things about my bike that were niggling me - which required me to drive into Oxford first to obtain some anti-niggle gadgets. Can't have been too bad as I passed a group of four cyclists on the A 415 heading towards the Kingston Bagpuise roundabout.
The weather was still very damp, some light rain around, when I finally ventured out on two wheels early in the afternoon. Headed out of the village, turned onto a small lane just before one of the bridges over the Thames, followed the traffic-free lane for some time until reaching a B road, through Snarcot, then mixed it with cars and trucks back to the peace and quiet of the village. Stopped for a chat with a friend out walking his dog. I hadn't seen him for a while, and he was surprised to see me on a bike.
Home, showered and satisfied I managed to get out although I wasn't really feeling like it. Rode eleven and a bit miles at an average of 11mph, apparently.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Jan 2020)

footloose crow said:


> I need to feed the rat



Al Alvarez reference perhaps?

Another fascinating read. As @Shearwater Missile says your posts could be cobbled into a right good book.


----------



## jongooligan (22 Jan 2020)

First time out for a month. A lot has happened in that month; Christmas, two family birthdays, a persistent dose of man flu and a back injury. All of which leaves me 12lb heavier and quite a bit weaker but the weather is surprisingly clement for January so there's probably not a better time to get back in the saddle.

I shot down the hill into Chester le Street taking the direct route through the town centre, dodging buses and pedestrians in the sunshine. I was really enjoying myself until a rifle shot bang had me ducking instinctively. Instantly the back wheel was squirming telling me that this was no rifle shot but a sudden catastrophic visitation.

Luckily it happened right outside the Lambton Arms where the outdoor tables made a useful workshop. The ¾” cut in the carcass was obvious so I put in a fresh tube, booted the tyre with a piece of toothpaste tube and went home to find another one. The only available replacement was a 28mm Schwalbe Marathon+ and it took me quite a while to wrestle it onto the rim, being very, very careful not to nip the tube.

I retraced my route through the town and got onto the C2C track at North Lodge to start the long drag up to Consett.






Old King Coal

Lots of dog walkers on the lower section of the path and quite a few cyclists too. A couple of the cyclists were down to their shorts but there were also some who were dressed for a blizzard. This weather seems to have us all confused.

It was a steady plod up the track in a rising headwind that made pedalling much harder than I expected it to be. Just a month ago I was romping up here and tackling the steepest hills in Co. Durham. 'This will be fun when it stops', I thought.

At Consett I dropped of some documents at an estate agents for my daughter. It's the first time I've been into the town centre although I've ridden through Consett more times than I can count. First impression – if I never have to come here again it will be soon enough.

I retraced my route to Annfield Plain on the track but then took to the roads, intending to pick up a decent bottle of wine for my owd lass at the Pip Stop in Maiden Law. Turns out that it's closed and move to the Toon so it looks like she'll get plonk from Tesco.

It's mostly downhill from here and with a tailwind it wasn't too long before I was putting the kettle on.






31 miles with 1,600ft of ascent


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jan 2020)

Two rides today.
The first on the southern edge of Dartmoor.
It was foggy windy and cold so I came back after riding up hill for 3 miles but not getting any warmer 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3033482050


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jan 2020)

The second was a naughty ride along the south west coast path. There weren’t many people about .

I fell off!

the hill was stupidly steep. I actually came off backwards and the bike fell on me. The sheep were impressed!!!


https://www.strava.com/activities/3034003071


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jan 2020)

Shorter winter route to Ross-on-Wye today. Pete and I headed out rather late. Over the common traffic was heavier than I remember but we were soon on quiet roads as we went by Camer's Green for Redmarley. We jinked by Oxenhall for a dice with the Gorsley triangle. By good fortune we navigated flawlessly to Aston Crews. Now we used some lanes to avoid the busy, fast A40 to loop by Coughton and on into Ross.
The cafe lady knows I like her homemade soup. Mushroom today. Yum indeed. We left Ross by Brampton Abbotts to avoid the dangerous dual carriageway. Then it was the well used run to Dymock and Bromsberrow where Pete turned for Ledbury and another coffee with his better half. I decided I'd had enough so took the road back over the common to Welland. Crumbs that's getting busy for some reason.
Lovely ride on a misty day. The roads were filthy. Never known so much mud about. 52 smiles


----------



## footloose crow (22 Jan 2020)

jongooligan said:


> Al Alvarez reference perhaps?
> 
> Another fascinating read. As @Shearwater Missile says your posts could be cobbled into a right good book.



Yes Al Alvarez. 'Feeding the rat' is his description of Mo Anthoine who was a driven climber. Climbing is a lot like cycling - unless you have done it, to outsiders it seems mad or pointless. Both are highly addictive.


----------



## iancity (22 Jan 2020)

An unexpected day off AND sunshine...can only lead to one thing 
But, for whatever reason, the legs just were not having it today. Really enjoyed it (which is the main thing), a nice 3.5 hours in the sunshine, but I have never recorded such a low mph 
Stats, for anyone interested (or who could maybe shed a light on why I was so rubbish)!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 Jan 2020)

After a few nice days today was far from it. Although no frost like the last few days it was replaced by gloom and mist and feeling damp. I`d put off the ride until after lunch hoping that the cloud might lift but no such luck.
Off I went on a usual route albeit anti-clockwise for a change and a slight variation. It is one good thing about the routes I usually do, there are lots of variations. I`d told Mrs Shearwater that I`d be back at 14:20 so knew roughly where I would add on and take off the route. I cycled to Mendlesham Green and I must admit I did wonder if I was a fool or not going out in this mist / drizzle. I was already thinking about a cup of tea and a piece of Victoria sandwich cake and I had`nt even got to six miles ! On to Mendlesham and Wickham Skeith and then I passed another cyclist who`s front light I could see for some time before we passed and waved to each other. Strange that cyclists can have their lights on and be seen yet the stupid car drivers have no lights on at all and there were a lot like that. It just beggars belief does it not ?
By the time I reached Finningham I was actually enjoying the ride, maybe due to the fact there seemed to be little in the way of wind (5mph) and it did`nt feel cold at 6 degrees. It certainly made up for that in the dampness stakes and the roads were just wet because of the low cloud base. I continued on to Wyverstone and back towards Bacton and onto the B1113 to Stowmarket.
It was a good ride and my fastest since 30th November at 17.4 mph average on what turned out to be 22.2 miles and I arrived home at 14:21 so the timing was pretty good. Now if only Greater Anglia Railways could run to time like that, now there`s a thought. I wish !


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 Jan 2020)

iancity said:


> An unexpected day off AND sunshine...can only lead to one thing
> But, for whatever reason, the legs just were not having it today. Really enjoyed it (which is the main thing), a nice 3.5 hours in the sunshine, but I have never recorded such a low mph
> Stats, for anyone interested (or who could maybe shed a light on why I was so rubbish)!
> View attachment 501679
> ...


I can`t offer any explanation as I struggle to wonder why some of my rides are better than others. I record temperature, windspeed and direction as well as distance and height gained, perhaps I should include barometric pressure as well ! There are days when the mind is willing and the body says something different altogether. I just put it down to age and usual aches and pains in my case. I usually blame the weather for the lack of anything else to blame. Having said that, my ride today was 17.4 mph average on a grotty day yet earlier in the week on lovely sunny days was 17.1 on a similar route. That messes my theory up about the weather. If you find out the cause let me know.


----------



## Cavalol (22 Jan 2020)

Nothing to write home about, but wanted to get out of the house and test the new tyres in the mud.






They were really good, to be fair. Grip was fantastic and the tread shed mud very quickly. Minor gripe that the sidewalls seemed to do the opposite (i.e not shed mud) which was more annoying than anything. I had bailed once really need to get a dropper post as this bike is huge, so even though I can touch the floor, it's going to be much easier in the really boggy stuff. This bridleway is actually quite tame compared to some of the other local ones, there's actually one I've never completed without pushing, it's incredibly deep.






I'll try on an old, smaller steel framed clunker on 26" wheels one day, possibly wearing wellies and see if the worst one can be conquered.


----------



## Cavalol (23 Jan 2020)

Supposed to have been really grey and cold today, but the sun came out so out came the bike. This isn't an epic mega mile trip, but one of my favourite rides. More fun in the winter/spring, as the ground gets really boggy by the river. Good workout over the meadows due to the surface, put the suspension on and tried to ride the very worse bits. Not too many people about, three hikers and a smattering of dog walkers, just one of those ideal days for this kind of ride. Was going to create a Strava section for bits of the ride, but I always end up stopping to take pictures and it's a pleasure ride, not a race, so if I start trying to bomb round I'll stop enjoying it. That said, I did make an attempt at Dee Hill climb, but I got the gears wrong and wasn't really mentally prepared enough. That can wait until the next time I'm on a road bike.





















Thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jan 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Supposed to have been really grey and cold today, but the sun came out so out came the bike. This isn't an epic mega mile trip, but one of my favourite rides. More fun in the winter/spring, as the ground gets really boggy by the river. Good workout over the meadows due to the surface, put the suspension on and tried to ride the very worse bits. Not too many people about, three hikers and a smattering of dog walkers, just one of those ideal days for this kind of ride. Was going to create a Strava section for bits of the ride, but I always end up stopping to take pictures and it's a pleasure ride, not a race, so if I start trying to bomb round I'll stop enjoying it. That said, I did make an attempt at Dee Hill climb, but I got the gears wrong and wasn't really mentally prepared enough. That can wait until the next time I'm on a road bike.
> 
> View attachment 501769
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice ride, but what on God's earth is that architectural monstrosity featured in the last photo?? And who the feck gave it planning permission in such a beautiful spot???


----------



## Cavalol (23 Jan 2020)

I think it's been there for years and was MBNA's. The university own it now it would appear.


----------



## Oxford Dave (23 Jan 2020)

Day ten of my return to cycling after a fifteen year layoff, and broke the fifteen mile barrier today. Basically an extension of one of my regular routes, two roughly parallel roads with several places to cut between them. This time, I rode one of them from end to end, passing through the village of Bampton (where they film a lot of the TV programme 'Downton Abbey', apparently), then nipping along close to RAF Brize Norton before turning back towards Lew and a quiet lane back to Hardwick, then home. 15.2 miles at an average of 11.1 mph, according to Strava.


----------



## Donger (23 Jan 2020)

A dull, grey, cloudy day in Gloucestershire. Cool, but not cold. Roads greasy bud not exactly muddy. A pleasant ride out to Frampton on Severn and back just to keep the legs moving and the miles ticking over. Visibility poor. That meant you couldn't see the Cotswolds or the hills of the Forest of Dean today. It also meant you couldn't see the incinerator, so not all bad. Got back home when I felt like it ... without ever looking at my watch. A nice, timeless January ride. 22.5 miles added to the total. The beard worked as a fog filter again, and it ended up soaking wet and cold, though the rest of me remained nice and warm. 
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## colly (23 Jan 2020)

A brisk ride down to my sons house to have dinner and catch up with the grandkids.
Not too cold and at least dry, but the roads were filthy. 
Into the sun for a good percentage of the ride which means I was squinting for much of the journey, and that always makes me feeI have missed something. Feels like half a ride for some reason.

36 miles and 1205ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43994887


----------



## Oxford Dave (24 Jan 2020)

Another day, another ride. I was sneezing last night and had a sore throat, so wasn't too enthusiastic about today's ride, but was determined to get out on the bike anyway. I also discovered that we'd run out of food for the bird table, so rode to Eynsham and back to get some more. I straightforward 13 mile round trip, fair amount of traffic about though. Also found myself going round a roundabout and realising that the last time I was there on two wheels, I ended up in hospital for a month as someone decided that a six foot bloke on a Harley Davidson was invisible!
Definitely below par on the energy front, but survived and the birds have been fed. Less than two weeks back on bikes and I'm already thinking of another one!


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2020)

Another cobweb blower on the hybrid bike today, just a loop close to home, 7.10 miles on a cold damp day with wet roads.


----------



## Oxford Dave (24 Jan 2020)

Nearest part of that ride is only 20 miles from our place!


----------



## Old jon (24 Jan 2020)

Sunshine!

Gentle breeze!!

F f f fairly cold.

Ride.

And I did ride, away in the direction of Holbeck. Before reaching the scruffy dump I noticed the garthing was not displaying distance. Seemed like I was pedalling to nowhere. Turn it off, wait, turn it back on. Nope, just the same. Ride first, untangle gps after if at all possible. The vague intention had been out on the A58, so that was followed and I repeated a route ridden recently. So, out past the end of Hol Beck, it flows into the Aire just downstream of River Lock, and cross that river on Crown Point Bridge. Through the John Lewis end of town and head out towards Roundhay via the clock at Oakwood. That is the first bit of climbing out of the way, and it was a little easier than expected. After the spare park gates are passed there is a bit of a dip followed by the next up. All the way up to and across the Ring Road, there is a spot height of 136 metres on the map by the junction with Red Hall Lane. I live about 100 metres lower than that.

Turn right, at the next junction is Skeltons Lane, complete with the two sets of roadworks, each with their own set of traffic lights. Left onto Thorner Lane eventually and ride through the village, then out again climbing Church Hill. Could have chosen Milner Lane but that is a good bit steeper. Might be a bit much on the fixed. Of course, there is only one way to find out. Maybe next time. The stretch of road that follows the top of Church Hill descends gently for a mile or so . . .



A steeper drop and the inevitable climb, up to Hope Hall, then a flat road to Bramham. Left onto West Woods Road and ride to Wattle Syke. It is a bit exposed along here, the wind can be awkward but not today. Join the A58 at Collingham and turn left to return to Leeds. In the past this road was busy all the time but since the M1 and the A1 had a link road built the A58 lost a lot of traffic. Which is fine by me.

Through Collingham and Bardsey to the climb to the top of Scarcroft, never becomes any easier, this one. At the top of the rise after that, the junction with Carr Lane, the outskirts of Leeds are visible and also the final drag before recrossing the Ring Road. The quickest spin for a while down Boot Hill followed by the wander back past the Oakwood Clock to the edge of town and across the river to home. All the way around, the garthing had been showing me the speed I was riding, and the time of day, but nowt else. Plug it in and the website adds that it took me two and a half hours to do zero miles at nought miles per hour. Have to laugh. Still, I did this ride on the 11th, 28 miles then. And home with a different grin.

And no map today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jan 2020)

I'd hoped to get a short ride or two in after the long one at the start of the week, but it wasn't to be, so I took the chance today. A variation of one of my regular summer routes: Lyth Hill, Condover, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses and back via Weeping Cross.

It was grey and a bit breezier than I'd expected from the forecast but that meant the fog of the last couple of days had cleared. The road conditions were a bit mucky as the next round of farm operations has obviously started so a lot of the lanes had a film of mud on them (and also a lot of spilled oil).

The ride itself was pretty uneventful so I was able to just enjoy seeing the scenery go by. After some tinkering yesterday (stripped and greased the rear derailleur and the brake pivots) a pause for some minor adjustment was about as exciting as it got. It's nice to have rides like that sometimes.

32.1 miles at 12.8 mph average.





Crossing Lyth Hill.





Concord College under a moody sky.





The Wrekin trying to hide in the cloud.





At Withington. Too early to get a drink but I could pick up a book from the mobile library.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2020)

I got a call from Beautiful Wife this evening: Beautiful Daughter had finished her dance concert and was exhausted.

I guess that's what we have a Bakfiets for...

At least this time I was riding uphill empty. 

Um... 2km total, and about 30m climbing, but the return included one sleepy 5 year old in the box...


----------



## Old jon (24 Jan 2020)

Yay @Katherine , good to see you again. Missed you! And thanks for the like.


----------



## jongooligan (25 Jan 2020)

Old jon said:


> Before reaching the scruffy dump



Yeah, with a name derived from 'the holy stream' hinting of an illustrious past it's obvious that Holbeck has come down in the world. Haven't bothered with the place since the Brit closed - used to drink in there on my way to Elland Road from the station.


----------



## Oxford Dave (25 Jan 2020)

Decided to have a morning ride today, headed out to Snarcot again, then round to Hardwick lights, straight across onto the long single track road through Yelford and on to Lew, left turn into Bampton, back through Aston and Cote, then along the High Street and home. 18.7 miles, for a total this week (my second since my long lay-off) of 85.8 miles.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jan 2020)

A ride that was to do jobs, but I turned it into an interesting one. Jennycliff and Plympton St Maurice were the highlights, and passing my friend Liz coming the other way twice riding with her friend .

https://www.strava.com/activities/3041325135


----------



## colly (25 Jan 2020)

A no frills ride out to Ilkley this morning. No frills in that it was a cool and cloudy, dull sort of a day. I could have got down to finishing off my tax stuff but even a mucky, car strewn ride out was preferable.
Now I'm back in the tax still has to be done but at least I won't be distracted with thoughts of distant places. (well not so much anyway)

It was a tad under 40 miles with about 1800 ft of up.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44041197


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jan 2020)

Decided to do an hour today I must be getting quicker as I was out for 59 mins 31 secs . Did an extended version of my Polly Botts lane loop . Out through Newtown Linford up Ulverscroft lane then the climb of Polly Botts . Managed the bottom half in the big ring  until the road goes right and kicks up inner ring was required . At the crossroads carried on climbing up Whitcroft lane . Through Copt Oak headed towards Markfield had plans of a KOM attempt up old school lane where I'm currently second by 2 seconds behind . Onto the lane just accelerating and met a car on the first corner as its a single track road had to slow almost to a stop so attempt over .Over the A511 into Thornton down on back up by the reservoir Markfield ,Newtown Linford and home 16.3 miles with 1150 ft of upness Happy with the effort just pressed on the whole ride


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> Decided to have a morning ride today, headed out to Snarcot again, then round to Hardwick lights, straight across onto the long single track road through Yelford and on to Lew, left turn into Bampton, back through Aston and Cote, then along the High Street and home. 18.7 miles, for a total this week (my second since my long lay-off) of 85.8 miles.



I cycled to Yelford last year to get my Y for the CycleChat ABC challenges, absolutely nothing there, nice tea and cake in Aston Pottery though.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP wanted to go to Abingdon today for reasons I won’t bore you with, I went along for the ride. When we got to the other side of the town she told me that nearby was the remains of a Motte & Bailey castle, so after we finished her errand we went and had a butchers, nothing much left it of course, it was built about a thousand years ago by one of Billy Conker’s barons, Robert D’Oyly. It just looks like a muddy lump now where kids ride their bikes up and down it.

We then rode into town for a hot chocolate and cake in the basement of Abingdon town hall then home.

21.41 miles on a cold, grey dry day. Beat last January’s mileage by about five miles, but did more short rides so far this month.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP wanted to go to Abingdon today for reasons I won’t bore you with, I went along for the ride. When we got to the other side of the town she told me that nearby was the remains of a Motte & Bailey castle, so after we finished her errand we went and had a butchers, nothing much left it of course, it was built about a thousand years ago by one of Billy Conker’s barons, Robert D’Oyly. It just looks like a muddy lump now where kids ride their bikes up and down it.
> 
> We then rode into town for a hot chocolate and cake in the basement of Abingdon town hall the home.
> 
> 21.41 miles on a cold, grey dry day. Beat last January’s mileage by about five miles, but did more short rides so far this month.



I always think Abingdon sounds like it should be a grimy pit village just outside Newcastle.

I also now have mental images of Saxon warriors riding BMX's, attacking a wooden castle.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I always think Abingdon sounds like it should be a grimy pit village just outside Newcastle.
> 
> I also now have mental images of Saxon warriors riding BMX's, attacking a wooden castle.


I’ve edited the post, Abingdon is an ancient market town that used to have an Abbey, the Norman’s built the castle using Saxon slaves.


----------



## Oxford Dave (25 Jan 2020)

You're getting closer to me every ride, within 7 miles on that one!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Jan 2020)

Mrs 26, Pete M, John G and me at the meet. We took a very traditional route out by Defford for Eckington and the Combertons. Pete grabbed the wheels of a rapid foursome from the Worcester St Johns club. Mrs 26 peeled off for Pershore. Round at Jubilee bridge there were signs of the flooding but the river is well within its banks now.
Craycombe Farm tea rooms did us some lovely refreshments and soon it was time to saddle up again. John headed up the busy main road while Pete and I looped over the old airfield for the ford at Pinvin. Then we took the traditional run back by Pirton Church and on for Upton. That left me with my usual run back. It was getting quite misty towards the end and despite the grey skies it was an almost perfect day for a ride. Lots of other riders were out and about as well so they thought so too. 53 smiles


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jan 2020)

First ride in over three weeks due to a combination of a stinking cold, a seemingly knackered body and a lack of general enthusiasm.

Just a loop to Thorner and back, enlivened by four sets of temporary traffic lights - quite possibly a new record and all on red.

Glad I got out and I enjoyed it for the first time in a while too. Now to start working on getting some fitness back.

8.55 miles at a slow 11mph.


----------



## gavgav (25 Jan 2020)

Out this afternoon, into the gloomy murk, for a medium length ride. First thing I noticed, after turning East out of the estate, was that there was a very keen wind blowing from that direction.

I followed cycle paths up to Heathgates and then through Sundorne, where I slowly reeled in a chap on a recumbent trike, passing him just before I turned off onto the old canal path. Something has been down the path and finally cleaned the worst of the mud and mulch off, just a few sections that are still a bit sloppy.

I came up behind a lady taking a Horse for a walk, just as I got to Uffington and then it was out onto the road to Upton Magna, a climb up East Haughmond and then turned off down the long descending straight to Somerwood & Rodington Heath.

The section that was directly into the Easterly wind was a real battle. I’m sure it wasn’t forecast to be that strong. Turned off along the bumpy lane, back towards Upton Magna and the wind socks at the Archery Range certainly backed up the wind theory, being in a horizontal position.

Followed Pelham Rd, to Berwick Wharf, then out onto the busy road to Atcham, with lots of cars leaving Attingham Park NT. I crossed the old bridge, at Atcham, then followed lanes to Betton Abbots and home.

21.5 miles at 11:3mph avg


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2020)

Finally got 'outside' on the MTB - not ridden outside following catching the lurgy in early December.

26 miles off road with 4 others. My word it was boggy. Two of the main descents were very muddy, one was very sloppy and wet - that much mud flying I started to lose vision from my glasses. We were all laughing by the time we got down, one lad said he just shut his eyes. Despite thelack of 'vision' I set my fastest time down the descent.

I had to remove clothes in the garage, then soak them in a bucket before they could go in the washer.


----------



## footloose crow (25 Jan 2020)

*25 January.* Back lanes east of Truro

"I can't change time, but time changes me" was todays ear worm. David Bowie. Madame Crow says I have the wrong words again but I prefer mine. Contemplating whether I will get faster eventually or just slowly decline with passing time. Grey today, grey sky, grey world, muddy lanes, mist and drizzle. Spinning out of Truro, roads busy today with shoppers heading for the 'Bath of the West' as we like to think of ourselves, me wondering how the hills will feel today. There is a steady drip from the mist off my helmet, wetting my face and the tyres are sucking up mud and grit and throwing it at me. At least it isn't cold.

The plan today is to head east on small back lanes to avoid traffic because I worry that I won't be seen in the murk. Then when enough east is done to turn south into The Roseland then west for home. Looking at the profile on _RidewithGPS_ last night I worried that it resembled the profile of a particularly vicious saw. The longest hill is just 300 feet but hardly anywhere is it flat. Today I am either going up or I am going down.






I decide to take the hills steadily, spinning slowly, controlling my breath. It doesn't work, I always want to push it. Listening to the video soundtrack this evening, all I can hear is my rasping breath, asthmatic gasping, like rocks scraping against each other. There is little to see, the mist creates a bubble around me of 200 yards, trees are bare, the promise of spring I saw last week in the hedgerows has been crushed by a week of deep frost. 







My mind turns inwards. The beeping Wahoo is the only reality as I ride the saw's edge, up and down, across the grain of the land, down into the valley floor and then immediately up the other side, to be faced with another swooping drop. I planned this route last year when I was feeling strong and confident. I wish now I had looked at it more carefully this morning. 

Hedges, wet road, broken tarmac, long lines of mud and grit along the middle of the road, overhanging trees black and dripping. The miles pass slowly, each hill hard fought for. The Wahoo shows me why it feels hard with double digit gradients in places, hitting 22% on one hill. I roll into Tregony after more than an hour, passing the school where I was headteacher from 2001-05. The past is a different country and it feels like a dream now. The faces of the children fill my mind, I wonder what they are doing now, some in their 30s now. 







I zoom downhill into Tregony, keeping pace with the traffic and feeling the wind whipping past me. This evening on Strava I see I am in the slowest 10% on that hill. I am astonished. How can people go that fast through a village centre with speed bumps? 

Now it is uphill again after a brief flat alongside the raging River Fal, brown and roiling, carrying the land to the sea. This is The Roseland as I know it, small lanes, isolated houses, forgotten churches, even a forgotten village abandoned in the 19th century after an earthquake. Another fast flat by the Ruan Lanihorne creek and then steeply up through backtracking bends, who needs to go to the Alps for 1 in 4 hairpins, wheels spinning on the greasy road, out of the saddle, bike sweeping from side to side, gasping for breath at my anaerobic threshold. 

Up, down, more lanes, still muddy, still wet, I have lost track of where I am or even why I am here. Everything looks the same in the grey light, flat, colourless. The final swooping downhill into Tresillian and back into the real world. Traffic, people walking, I realise that I have seen little of either, been in my own damp, grey world, just the noise of the tyres and the scattered thoughts, the contemplative maundering of the solitary cyclist. 

Ten minutes later I am descending the steep, green track down to our house. Madame Crow has been listening to the impeachment trial in the USA and the sonorous tones of the Republican defence lawyers fill the house. It is a jagged transformation from the last two hours spent alone in the mist and drizzle. Cycling is an escape, time out, time to think. Time passes, time changes me but I can't slow down time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2020)

I'm miles (ahaha) behind on ride reports at the moment. Local temperatures in the mornings are currently between -3 to-6°c (ca.26 to 22 °F). Despite this I’ve been riding to interviews and other official appointments quite a lot. This saves time and money and allows this introvert time to unwind, but it doesn’t always make for interesting descriptions.

Above is the touring bike on one of those trips. This was on the way back mid-morning, and it was still well below freezing. This isn’t the hardship it sounds, as the surfaced roads are dry and the cold makes any mud freeze solid so I save on bike cleaning.


----------



## Oxford Dave (26 Jan 2020)

Another morning ride today, headed off over the Thames at Newbridge, then turned left to Appleton, Eaton, Cumnor, Farmoor, Swinford toll bride, Eynsham, Sutton, Stanton Harcourt and home, 18 miles in an hour and forty minutes. Quite a testing hill after Newbridge, but lovely long downhill swoop from Cumnor to the reservoir at Farmoor. 
The wind had got up and was in my face most of the way from Eynsham onwards, but I made it and my total for the week stands at 104 real miles, not too bad for my second week back on two wheels.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2020)

Another ride to the shops and back with the Fragrant MrsP in the hybrids, along the 544 path full of phone zombies, idiots with dogs, and runners with ear buds who do not pay attention to their surroundings. I really must stop using this byway and stick to the roads.

6.03 miles. Wet and a bit windy today.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jan 2020)

Proper winter club ride !
only 2 of us foolhardy enough , me just getting over my month long man flu and another one just feeling off it today , windy and chucking it down by the end !
Still got some good steady base miles in 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3045373206


----------



## Donger (26 Jan 2020)

Only two of us on our club ride today, too. Tina and I did a clockwise loop of about 34 miles, up onto the Cotswold escarpment via Nut Hill and Cranham, then down through Painswick to Stroud for coffee and cake. Absolutely superb new road surface all the way down through Painswick. We glided fast and silently, having to slow down at the speed limit sign and with only the seemingly permanent head/side wind to spoil it at all.

The forecast rain started at exactly 11.00 just as they said it would, so we rode all the way home in the rain. It didn't spoil the enjoyment, though .... just left Tina muddied and looking like she'd just ridden the Grand National. On the way home, Tina's right pedal fell off just past Stonehouse!  I'd never seen that happen before. I managed to retrieve it from the middle of the road, but we couldn't get it to stay in place. She managed to ride home with just the spindle to put her foot on. I was quite impressed that she could keep up 13-15 mph comfortably, with her foot slipping about on the bare metal.

Might just make my 250 mile target for the month after all, despite the weather.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jan 2020)

After a wet dog walk and some baking it was time for a ride. There was a hint of blue sky too. I didn’t quite escape the rain, but I could have been worse!

I stopped in Ivybridge to look at the river Erme. That old white water paddler in me thought it looked fun from the road bridge, but the view from the old Ivy bridge was ugly, with a river wide strainer. Nasty.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3045718418


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Jan 2020)

My run of rides in the winter sunshine came to an unwelcome end today with what bbc weather optimistically called light rain and a breeze which was more like heavy rain and wind. I had planned a longer ride so just had to add extra layers and hope the rain stopped, I started out to Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney and towards Ellesmere turning towards Trench by the Mere, on to Elson and back into Ellesmere past millionaires row and though the town then past Ellesmere College to Lee where I turned towards Whitemere and past the nature reserve to Lyneal, past the vineyard and Colemere into the village of Colemere, Loppington, Horton, Whixall back to Northwood and then home. Hardly any traffic, no dog walkers but 2 horse riders and 1 cyclist. 38.2 cold, wet, windy miles @ 15.1mph. Got back soaking wet, cold and muddy, I will be glad when all the mud dries up.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2020)

The roads around here have finally dried up enough for a ride without mudguards that only required a quick wipe down of the frame rather than a full bike clean. The worst culprit is the ongoing movement of tractors and beet lorries on narrow country lanes dragging mud off the fields and from the verges. 

Despite this, and an increasing breeze, it was good to get out for a bit this afternoon with the Pickenflick flat bar for a 35 mile loop around the normal areas of Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Martlesham, Westerfield & Bucklesham, with further signs of how mild a winter it's been so far....



https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jan 2020)

A day off work today so out on the winter steed just before midday. From Home I headed towards Cawood then down Church End and followed the narrow B roads through Wistow Lordship to the edge of Selby. Back towards Cawood on to Biggin then Church Fenton. Then a slightly different route home through Barkston Ash, down into Saxton and up Gotchers hill for a photo by the Battle of Towton memorial Cross ( love the camera on my new iPhone). Another half a mile then home for a warm bath!
29.3 miles with an average of 14 mph.
Fab ride and a beautiful day in North Yorkshire.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2020)

I took the hybrid out again into town to get something we forgot yesterday, I took the precaution of putting my water proof trousers in the pannier, it looked like rain. When I got into town it did rain, quite hard.

Rather than cycle the way I came I decided to do a loop via old Didcot and out towards Harwell village increasing the mileage a little. It started to piss down so I was pleased I’d put on the waterproofs , hard going on the way back with a strong headwind, pity because earlier it was a beautiful morning.

Exactly 8 miles today.


----------



## Old jon (27 Jan 2020)

I dunno, another bright morning here. Perishing cold mind, and thankfully little breeze. Take the fixed out, fit double barrelled garthings and ride away. Yes, the old Edge 25 and the new 130. The old just in case the new did not play again. Today it did work.

Down the road and into Holbeck, on the way to Office Lock. A couple of Canal and River Trust vans were cluttering up the bridge there, I suppose that is part of their job. Less than a mile along the towpath is the turnoff for Viaduct Road, cross the river on that and then it is time to ride up. None of this is steep, it just goes on for a long while. Cross the Ring Road and pass the end of Otley Old Road, which goes upper for longer, and the road levels. Shortly after that turn right to ride through Adel.



After that a left turn takes me up to the top of Kings Road, and a view over Bramhope as I ride down back to the A660 which I had recently left. Through the village, up past the puritan chapel and along the road to the Dyneley Arms. Which is still an ex pub. Turn right and twiddle down Pool Bank to Pool. Full title, it has just returned to mind, Pool in Wharfedale. I wonder why the extra? Anyway, no need or desire to cross the Wharfe today, just before the bridge turn left onto the A659, the river and road keep fairly close together upstream to Otley.

Sight of the maypole there decided it was time to eat, and then set off again to the bottom of Leeds Road. And eventually reach the top, just before the Dyneley Arms is seen again, from the other side. Back through Bramhope, resisting the temptation to climb Kings Road, just enjoying a quiet pedal back to Headingley. Every now and then, for unfathomable reasons, Headingley and traffic just, err, snarl. This happened today. Not a vehicle moving much at all, ‘cept me and my bike. So, down the hill to find the towpath again and ride the final few miles to home. The sight of which made the smile wider. Thirty point four miles and more than 1500 feet. Cannot ask for better.

The almost inevitable map


----------



## jongooligan (27 Jan 2020)

Set off this morning in bright sunshine but with a nithering, blustery wind it was flipping cold. Took the road down through the centre of Chester le Street, through North lodge and got onto the C2C track, heading west as usual. The cold headwind was soon rasping in my throat as the work got harder so I was glad to get onto the bit which goes through a cutting and get a bit of shelter.

Came off the track at Beamish to climb up through No Place then swung left on the main road into Stanley.





Colliery Headgear Wheels at Stanley

These wheels have been incorporated into a memorial to the West Stanley Pit Disaster, in which 168 men and boys were killed. The youngest lad was just thirteen.

Got lost on the way out of town and realised I'd have to make a significant detour to get back onto the C2C track so decided to carry on through Tanfield Lea and see where the road took me. By happy accident I found another old railway line near Tantobie so jumped onto that and followed it up through White le Head where I turned for Harelaw and Catchgate.

It was here that the rain came on. That wasn't in the script - the BBC website gave wall to wall sunshine. I was cold and tired by this point so when I reached Annfield Plain and saw angry clouds massing in Weardale it was an easy decision to turn for home. Mostly downhill and wind assisted from here so I was pretty quick but without having to work hard I was soon absolutely nithered. So pleased to reach home and get a brew on.





22 miles with 1,400ft of ascent


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jan 2020)

Nothing at the weekend, despite having planned to get out with my brother, as circumstances got in the way on Saturday and the weather was wet for the best part of the day on Sunday.

Fortunately Doug was free today so we got out in the morning to do the planned route. Setting out we saw the bad side of Shropshire motorists in the first couple of miles, the "highlight" being one who overtook _on _a hump-backed bridge, directly before a blind bend and giving me all of six inches of clearance. They were close enough to slap the side of the car - which I did. Doug got more room thankfully as they took a tighter line than he did into the right-hand corner.

I'd calmed down after Condover and we had the antithesis of this ignorant behaviour the other side of the village where a driver held back very patiently and waited for a safe place to pass us with care.

The lanes to Ryton and Longnor were quite quiet (except someone backed out of a drive into our path without looking in Longnor) and we had a drink stop at the usual crossroads where I noticed that there were clouds gathering over the Long Mynd. From the forecast I wasn't expecting showers until the afternoon so I hoped that these were going to stay very localised.

From Hollyhurst we headed for the big climb of the day up to Folly Bank. Doug did alright on this, just selecting a nice low gear and winding his way up. I'm pretty sure he would have made it up the climb in one go if we hadn't had to pull in to let a fuel tanker past about halfway up. We had another pause at the top before dropping down to Cardington.

Between Gretton and Longville we noticed the first spots of rain. It wasn't too bad at first but looking behind me I noticed that the shower clouds had become very threatening looking. On the plus side, the wind was behind us now and we got along at some very good speeds on the nice flowing downhill sections towards Church Preen School. Around here the rain caught up with us properly so we took shelter under a holly tree and had a snack when the opportunity presented.

The rain was on and off most of the way through Kenley, Acton Burnell, and Pitchford. We did come out of it on the way to Cantlop and it was just the odd bit to Condover where it finally dried up.

The aim of the day had been to get some hilly miles in so we finished off with the climb over Lyth Hill (short but steep approached from this side). Today had one nasty last little trick waiting when I found the cat poo booby-trap by the gate. Could have done without that.

Doug did pretty well today and despite incompetent motorists and inclement weather we did enjoy getting out. We weren't the only ones either - despite being a Monday in the depths of winter there were a handful of other cyclists out getting the miles in.

28.8 miles at 11.1 mph average.

I've been having weird problems with my phone the last few days so apologies for the photos coming out a bit distorted:





The usual drink stop near Longnor.





Doug about to crest the climb at Folly Bank.





Looking towards Caer Caradoc from near Longville. Looks a trifle damp back there.





The rain has caught us. Taking the chance to rest in a sheltered spot.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Jan 2020)

Farking awful
Only recabled the bike 2 weeks ago and the roads are that filthy the cable is gunked up and not shifting , you can feel the extra tension when you try to do it by hand.
2 Punctures within half a mile , all after i had to do overtime at work at not ate for 6 hours +


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Jan 2020)

The sunshine returned this morning although it was cold and a bit windy so a regular Monday ride trying to avoid the bin lorries. I headed out to Northwood and Whixall where I turned up to Fenns Wood, Blackloe, Alkington, Tilstock dodging the huge potholes on the Whitchurch road, Prees where the I had to wait for the train to go, Coton, back onto the lanes to get out of the wind, Whixall, Ryebank, back to Northwood then home. My bike was clean when I left as it got washed after yesterday’s muddy ride and it now looks just as bad☹️, will have to clean it again after tomorrow’s commute. It looks like Shropshire Council have given up repairing potholes as some of the roads are awful now. 25 miles @15.5mph


----------



## BianchiVirgin (27 Jan 2020)

Chilly morning on Sunday but managed a second January metric century at 102km and 760m of climbing. Club spin to present a cheque to NI Air Ambulance from funds raised last year at a sportive.


----------



## Oxford Dave (28 Jan 2020)

I had to skip my ride yesterday as I was feeling a bit rough, well, more than a bit, but that's all you need to know! So I was eager to get out this morning. I had to wait until the electrician had been round and fixed couple of things, so got on the road at 11.45. Rode up to Bampton, then turned left and over the Thames at Tadpole Bridge in search of what the map showed as a narrow road through to Hinton Waldrist. I couldn't find it and carried on to Buckland in the hope of finding a connection there, but there was nothing except the A420, not a road I want to be cycling on, so I turned back to Bampton. At least the hill I had struggled up (couldn't select the smallest chain wheel at the front, even though it was fine last time out) was an exhilarating swoop down back to the bridge. 
From Bampton I turned up a side road and joined the Lew-Yelford single track road which I took all the way to the Hardwick lights, then had a short ride home. 
Would have been more pleasant without the cold wind which seems to be blowing in my face whichever direction I was moving in, and the occasional rain didn't help either, but safely home after 2 hours and 7 mins and just over 23 miles. Just two weeks from my first ride in 15 years when I managed just 10% of today's distance, and I could have gone further but time was getting short.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

Another cobweb blower today, needed to close the move ring on my watch, so I got out into the winter sun and a bit of a gust and did my 7 mile loop. Just before I got home I checked the watch and still hadn’t quite closed the ring so I did a silly little figure of eight around the village for another mile and a bit. 8.11miles to exact. Nice day too.


----------



## Donger (28 Jan 2020)

Needed 27 more miles to hit my January target of 250, so headed out on a loop to Arlingham, Frampton and Whitminster in a stiff breeze with intermittent cold showers to get it done. Got overtaken by a kingfisher on the way out, then had a chat with a birdwatcher at the bottom end of Frampton. He had been watching a pair of merlins in the marshes. All of a sudden, the wind dropped and the clouds cleared away, leaving gloriously sunny, mild weather for my return. Plenty of snowdrops are out in these parts, along with the odd little patch of daffodils. Ended up doing 31.4 miles. No idea how long I took, as I didn't even glance at my watch once. Another nice timeless ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2020)

Actually had a commute - first time bike commuting since breaking my back - bonus was it was actually off road. We had a two day 'away day' at Shrigley Hall. 13 miles there, slight detour via a farm yard, a building site then got stuck on someone's drive - why, no through routes - I'd come off the Middlewood Way two bridges too early, so popped back on the canal to come off at the right bridge.

The hotel were great - they let me bring the bike in round the side, and then they locked it away in a meeting room, with a sheet underneath it, as it, and I, was absolutely filthy. On leaving today, they brought it out to me in reception. I apologised about the mud, but they weren't concerned.

10 miles home as I took the direct route. My rucksack was very heavy - took a d-lock I didn't need, and my laptop, that again, wasn't needed. Slow going with a big backpacking rucksack.


----------



## gavgav (28 Jan 2020)

Out after work, with a good sign of the nights drawing out, as it wasn’t dark when I set off at 4:45PM.

Just the usual route around Shrewsbury, but unfortunately interspersed with idiots of all varieties.

Heading up Bage Way, youth on bike comes the other way, not looking where he’s going, or possibly not able to even see where he was going, due to the waccy baccy he was smoking. I had the joy of inhaling that, for a minute or so, until it had dispersed from the air.

Going through the Quarry, I have close encounters, requiring emergency stops, with 2 dogs that are running loose, both owners looking at their phones and not at what is going on around them.

I am then walking my bike over Porthill Bridge, as a respectable cyclist should do, lady coming the other way is doing the same and just as we are about to pass each other, stupid woman with schoolgirl in tow decides to push her way between us, causing us both to have to swerve away, as it would have been shins on pedals for the girl otherwise. Other lady cyclist shakes her head and I loudly said “after you” to the woman, to make the point.

We then cross the road and they proceed to walk up the cycle lane, on the shared path. So I again shout at them “you’re now in the cycle path” and there is a look of confusion from woman. Brain cells missing.

I am then heading up the shared path, on Roman Rd, when a woman in an Audi pulls off the road straight onto the cycle and footpath, almost wiping me and a runner coming the other way, out.

Runner stops and shouts at the Audiot and I did the same. Apparently she is “allowed to do that, as she needed to stop and drop someone off” to which I responded that “I’m allowed to report you to the police” and cycled off. Again, clearly missing any brain cells.

I am then heading through Shelton estate and prat in a Toyota pulls out of side road, causing me to do an emergency stop. I was fuming by now and they got a foul mouthed response.

Then, to finish it off, I’m almost home, using one of those waste of time narrow cycle lanes, that are painted onto the road, when woman in a Qashqai passed me so closely that her wheels were in the cycle lane!!

Clearly people of Shrewsbury have today failed to engage what little brain cells they actually have.

12.7 miles


----------



## pjd57 (28 Jan 2020)

Couple of routine runs around Glasgow today.
The first shorter one, just 6 miles for a dental appointment was a bit tricky. Still a lot of ice on side streets , so had to walk out to the main road.
Then my run into the city and the east end.





Different hazard on the London Rd cycle path, courtesy of Police Scotland
They never clear up the mess they regularly leave on this stretch of path.

24 miles, no mishaps.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jan 2020)

gavgav said:


> Runner stops and shouts at the Audiot and I did the same. Apparently she is “allowed to do that, as she needed to stop and drop someone off” to which I responded that “I’m allowed to report you to the police” and cycled off. Again, clearly missing any brain cells.


Like that, I've not 'heard' it before
_Audiot_!




gavgav said:


> Then, to finish it off, I’m almost home, using one of those waste of time narrow cycle lanes, that are painted onto the road, when woman in a Qashqai passed me so closely that her wheels were in the cycle lane!!


Almost a _Squasqai_?


----------



## galaxy (29 Jan 2020)

Had a nice circular ride, climbed to Leysters down to Tenbury Wells. Quiet lanes to Ludlow. Pork, apple and stuffing Roll for lunch then a nIce ride home. 28 Smiles on a cold bright day.


----------



## Old jon (29 Jan 2020)

There was some blue sky visible, through the rain shower. Roughly what the phone had told me about the weather, but it did feel cold. Let’s ride anyway.

There was another rider on Jack Lane in Holbeck. Most unusual. Anyway, said Hi as I passed him and made my escape along Water Lane and into Hunslet. And up the rise to John o’ Gaunts. Five miles in and fingers were still freezing. Carry on, take the left turn to pass Woodlesford railway station and at the bottom of the hill turn left again. Under the railway line, over the Aire and Calder Canal and the River Aire itself. Up the first rise to Swillington and all of a sudden I decided to explore the left turn just opposite the cottage there. This decision may have been influenced by the rain that had just started. Two minutes later the rain had stopped, but I had my exploring hat on, was even colder than before and this lane led homewards. Ish.



Pass Newsam Green and a yet to be completed housing development and the lane runs more or less alongside the motorway for a while. A couple (brace?) of geese flew over, very low, which reminded me of the bodies of water, may originally have been colliery sumps, away to my left. A wildfowl reserve at one time I think, will have to walk down that way again sometime soon.

The last couple of miles of the almost fifteen this morning were interesting, to me. Cross Green and the adjacent bit of Hunslet are not places to visit, unless you work there. But the area has changed, it is a lot cleaner than my memory had it. Quieter too and the roads are better than they were. Still, home is next, and a grin for the warmth to come. Good stuff, bike riding.

Squiggles on geography


----------



## Oxford Dave (29 Jan 2020)

Another sunny morning here, so another ride. I had to spend a little time in the garage first, adjusting the front derailleur as I couldn't get the low gears yesterday. I was glad I fixed it as I need the small chainwheel a couple of times today.
Set off through Standlake, turned towards Witney, then left the main road at the Hardwick lights and used one of my favourite little roads through Yelford and on to Lew, where I turned right for a change and followed the road around RAF Brize Norton (had a very close encounter with a Hercules on approach), through Carterton and off through Alvescot to Clanfield where I stopped for lunch. Once refuelled, the 8 or 9 mile ride home was straightforward. Another 24 mile day.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2020)

@Oxford Dave easier for your reader if you attach your photo file using the ‘Attach files’ button.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2020)

I took the Madone out for a spin today seeing as it was a bright dry day, didn’t have lot of time so a quick 11.34 miles in about 45 mins around the villages. Nice to see the sun and dry roads.

Thatch cottage below yours for 650 queens if you want it.


----------



## Oxford Dave (29 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @Oxford Dave easier for your reader if you attach your photo file using the ‘Attach files’ button.


So it is, thank you! I'm still finding my way around this forum. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Jan 2020)

Mrs 26 joined Margaret PR and me for the early miles. The wind was helping as Mrs 26 turned at The Mythe. Margaret and I sped to Bredon with the wind being our friend. We spied a Muntjac at Beckford and followed it as it moved through and along the hedge. We decided to try the new cafe near Cropthorne so a little used lane took us there. Pleasant cafe it turned out to be.
We rode back onto the flanks of Bredon Hill to go by the Combertons. A road closure meant a little detour but we were back on the standard run before long. The wind was hindering us a bit but I think it was easing compared to earlier. Soon we were parting in Upton. Just my usual return left to finish on a lovely if chilly bright day. 56 smiles


----------



## gavroche (29 Jan 2020)

Old jon said:


> There was some blue sky visible, through the rain shower. Roughly what the phone had told me about the weather, but it did feel cold. Let’s ride anyway.
> 
> There was another rider on Jack Lane in Holbeck. Most unusual. Anyway, said Hi as I passed him and made my escape along Water Lane and into Hunslet. And up the rise to John o’ Gaunts. Five miles in and fingers were still freezing. Carry on, take the left turn to pass Woodlesford railway station and at the bottom of the hill turn left again. Under the railway line, over the Aire and Calder Canal and the River Aire itself. Up the first rise to Swillington and all of a sudden I decided to explore the left turn just opposite the cottage there. This decision may have been influenced by the rain that had just started. Two minutes later the rain had stopped, but I had my exploring hat on, was even colder than before and this lane led homewards. Ish.
> 
> ...



Awful road surface.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jan 2020)

It was a nice sunny morning here in Shropshire ..... Unfortunately I wasn't free this morning so headed out in the afternoon when cloud and some light showers had rolled in. It was just going to be a variation of a regular route to fit the time available: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Berrington, Weeping Cross and home.

It was quite breezy when I set out and colder feeling than the thermometer might have suggested. I headed over Lyth Hill to avoid the main road as much as possible but this meant I was climbing into the wind which made it a bit of a plod. I managed to lose the compass out of my rack bag while dropping down the other side of the hill as I'd forgotten to zip up the top pocket. Fortunately I heard it go with a clatter and it doesn't seem to have taken any harm.

Going through Condover was less eventful than last time (apart from some strange parking where the front end was sticking out halfway across the road ) and excepting the annoying headwind there were no problems getting to Longnor.

As is often the case, turning left at the crossroads after Longnor meant picking up a tailwind and it was a good one today. After a gentle start the cruising speed picked up to around 20 mph and even up the climb to Frodesley only just dipped below 15mph for a short stretch (10 or 11 mph would be more usual up the climb on this bike). It was even better on the gentle descent into Acton Burnell and I had to watch my speed into the bends.

The tailwind continued helping me along after the village until the end of the straight at Cound Moor where normality was restored as I turned towards Harnage and Cound. There is a house in Cound that seems to be flying a different flag each time I visit - today's was Australian.

The bridge in Cound is closed again (latest round of work to repair the railings that someone destroyed in the snow a couple of years ago) so there was more traffic than I'm used to on the road through Cound Stank, including an ambulance on blue lights which fortunately I met at a point where it wasn't too narrow and there was a firm and smooth bit of verge I could hop onto.

I got to Weeping Cross in time for the start of the afternoon rush so was a bit wary of the traffic along Oteley Road after what Gav posted yesterday, but they were all fairly well behaved for me.

24.1 miles at 12.9 mph average. Got cold, got rained on a few times but enjoyed the ride anyway.

Just a couple of snaps today to try out the camera on my new (to me) phone:




The view from Lyth Hill with a shower heading off towards the Wrekin.





Another view towards the Wrekin from near Harnage.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Jan 2020)

A false start to todays ride as I got down the road when I realised that I`d left my phone at home. A quick turnaround, 3 doors unlocked, 3 doors locked and I was on my way proper. It was certainly a stiff wind albeit a nice sunny morning, so decided to use the B1113 up to Cotton so the wind would aide me. It did a little but as it was a westerly it was more of a cross wind with gusts. There was certainly a lot of traffic about this morning and they were driving like the wind, lorries and cars a like. To be honest they all gave me a wide berth except one which I will come to later.
Once up at Cotton I wanted to speak to George the bike man to thank him for fitting my new BB last week but as he was`nt at home I did another turnaround and continued to Finningham. I turned left at the pub here and went for a mile to the Westhorpe sign where upon I turned around again and headed back to Finningham and on to Wickham Skeith and Mendlesham. At least the traffic was quieter now. I had a lovely tailwind from Westhorpe to Wickham and the bike purred on that new BB, it made me realise how rumbly the old one had become.
Out of Wickham I saw a flock of fieldfares, maybe 30 or 40 perhaps, in fact I had seen them near here in November. Once at Mendlesham I stopped at the village sign for a photo before heading on the Mendlesham Green and Middlewood Green, here I battled with that 21 mph headwind. Once back at Stowupland I continued on the A1120 and turned right by the petrol station back to Stowmarket. Now, as I looked behind me I saw that there was an old Volvo just behind me, I turned around twice and was just about to signal right. To my amazement this car edged past me fairly closely and he too wanted to turn right. The driver looked quite elderly and I then had to sit behind him as he pulled away and gained speed.
I enjoyed the ride with the exception of the mad carews about and that headwind. 23 miles covered with 719 feet of climbing at 16.9mph average. That new BB has`nt made me faster but just quieter. One other thing. The roads were nice and dry for a change so the Claude Butler kept clean, result in my book !


----------



## Oxford Dave (30 Jan 2020)

Just back in from another morning ride. Headed off through a couple of the usual visages to Eynsham, then took a sneaky back road to the A40 at Cassington, where there is a light-controlled crossing. Cycled through Cassington along to Yarnton, used the psychopath along the A44 up to the roundabout at Blenheim, turned left through Bladon (where Winston Churchill was buried) and then left again to take me back into Cassington and retraced my route back home. 
25 miles in 2 hour 15 mins, some rain and general wet road muck, but all forgotten now I'm in the warm and dry and eating lunch!


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2020)

A ride of two halves.

10% chance of rain it said on the weather App. As soon as I got the bike out it started rain. What happened to the 90% chance of it not raining.

Any way I changed bikes, put on my waterproof gear and went to meat a chum in Wallingford, originally my route was to go the long way via Goring across the river then back to Wallingford but I changed that and went the direct route via Blewbury, The Astons and South Moreton. After coffee and cake in Wallingford I rode back via Brightwell-cum-Sotwell and into Didcot to stop at Hal**ds for some GT85.

I noticed that for a store that sold a lot of bicycles there wasn’t one single bike rack to lock your bike.

After that I took the most direct route home via the Hagbournes.

19.35 miles today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2020)

Another little jaunt this afternoon. I changed my mind about routes a couple of times and ended up with a shorter but hillier one that I thought would work with the wind direction: Lyth Hill, Condover, Longnor, Hollyhurst, Dudgeley, Smethcott, Wilderley, Pulverbatch, Longden, Exfords Green, Lyth Hill.

Like yesterday it was quite breezy and today it was a southerly so I expected to work against the wind to start then have it helping me home. This time the it didn't seem too bad while climbing up Lyth Hill but over the other side was slow going once I'd dropped down to the flatter roads.

I plodded my way along without incident through Hollyhurst then after crossing the A49 again enjoyed the helping shove as I doubled back along the other side of the valley, saying hi to the only other cyclist I saw today.

On the climb up to Walkmills and Smethcott the wind seemed to be against me again which I wasn't expecting. I later found out that it had swung round to a westerly at about this point in the ride. That meant that the very undulating section through Wilderley to Pulverbatch was harder going than I'd hoped.

At Pulverbatch I have a nice long mostly downhill section for about 3 miles and got up some decent speed. The wind was helping for some of it but there were a few places where a cross-wind through a field gate was "interesting". I took the longer way to Exfords Green and when I finally got the wind fully behind me into the valley at Westley I hit my top speed of the trip at 34.9 mph.

26.75 miles at 12 mph average. Fairly content with that.






The Lawley viewed from Dudgeley.





A pool near the top of the climb at Smethcott.





View from the Wilderley to Pulverbatch road.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

I thought I’d go out on the MTB today, it’s been months since I’ve been out on that, the Fragrant MrsP warned it would be muddy...it was, very.

I dug out the bike from the back of the shed, a quick safety check and out onto the Lynchway towards the Ridgway with no particular plan in mind, the track was coated in slushy mud, and there was a hell of a headwind riding up the hill, but once in the trees and where it flattened out it was a bit easier, after a couple miles I hit the fire track which is either slushy mud in the winter or dry grit dust in the summer, along there towards the A34 where there’s a farm track that once was the old A34 complete with old cats eyes.

I was dreading the next bit going up the long narrow bridleway which is covered in brambles and overgrown hedges...but...it wasn’t, apparently BT had been along and installed cables and inspection points along the track and cleared it all out. FAB! It was still slippery though and my useless Californian tyres were spinning around in the chalky muddy surface.

Once at the top I was on the Ridgway then under the A34 and down the other side to East Isley through the villages and back up the hill to the Ridgway again, this time with the wind behind me, I flew up there, along the track at the top and down the other side along a bridleway that’s wasn’t suited for bikes, I bounced down it arse out the saddle for about half a mile then I was on rough pothole tarmac, at least it was easier. With the wind still behind me I flew the last couple of miles back ( with my hands off the bar for some of it, it’s been years since I’ve done that) down to Blewbury and along the two fields back home.

A bright windy day. 11.80 muddy miles. It was a nice change to off the roads, a much slower pace on a MTB but still a work out.


----------



## Oxford Dave (31 Jan 2020)

Bit breezy on this side of the shire as well. I rode through Yelford & Curbridge into Witney then attempted to find the cycle route out of town to Stanton Harcourt. I got there (and then another 3 miles to home) but not all on the cycle route, which looks like it's posted going into town but not going out! 
I did the ride mainly to check the route out, so now I am a little wiser. Just over 19 miles today, but the headwind made it feel more. Can't say I noticed any benefits from the wind when it was behind me though.


----------



## Donger (31 Jan 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> ..... I rode ....... into Witney then attempted to find the cycle route out of town to Stanton Harcourt.....


Funny you should mention that. I'll be riding through Stanton Harcourt and Witney on Sunday. I do like the Windrush Winter Warmer audax. It's the audax that I've done more than any other, and it gets me into your patch. A nice part of the world.


----------



## Old jon (31 Jan 2020)

Definitely warm this morning. But, as discovered when I rode away from home, that wind had an edge to it. And a fair bit of strength. It was intended to be a short ride today, the wind gusts on the way down to Jack Lane decided it would be flat as well.

As flat as the Leeds and Liverpool Canal is, anyway. Seventeen miles and 500 odd feet of up doesn’t quite fit the description. And the wind. Should have been a southwesterly and probably was. Whichever point of the compass it comes from, it always seems to blow down the Aire valley. It was constant though, no sudden cross winds.

So, easy riding, spare time for the grey cell to wander. This stretch of canal was opened in 1777, all the way to Gargrave from Leeds. Riding along the towpath passes a lot of history on each side, on the right after Wellington Bridge was Fairbairn Lawson, bag making machines; on the left Greenwood and Batley, steam turbines and cold headers. A cold header forms the head on a screw or bolt, hex, phillips, allen or what ever. Noisily. Pass all this, and Kirkstall Abbey too, and ride on to Rodley. Time for a snack and the gps says eight miles, good time to take the return route.



Kirkstall station, aye, lets cross the tracks and ride on the road back to town. All of a sudden, the wind is a nuisance again. Let’s blame the traffic, though there was not much about. Cycle track and bus lane most of the way, and then the busy centre of town. But the canal comes to the rescue, ride along Aire Street a bit and turn left back onto the towpath. Not for long, Office Lock is close, leave the towpath there and wander gently through a bit of Hunslet then up the road to home. It is good to put some miles under the wheels, gives me a grin, anyway.

And another reason to smile, just had a call from Bob Jackson’s. My new frame is ready to pick up. Shame it has to wait until Monday.

And a map


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2020)

After rain earlier in the day there was a chance to get out again this afternoon so I took it. Once again, nothing fancy about the route: Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Cound, Cross Houses, Atcham, , Attingham Park, Upton Magna, Uffington, then along the old canal path to do a meandering tour of the town centre before heading out over the English Bridge.

Windy again and cool rather than cold. A lot of the ride to Acton Burnell was against the wind but from there I had it helping for quite a while. Many of the roads have a film of mud so the bike is properly filthy.

Traffic was about what I'd expect for a Friday afternoon but it was nice to see a handful of other cyclists out on the rural roads with more as I got closer in to town. You'd think it was already the weekend to see the number of people out walking in the Quarry.

The cloud thickened up quite a lot as the ride went on so it seemed to go dark early. I got home convinced it must be about five o' clock when actually it wasn't long after four.

27.7 miles at 12.6 mph average. I didn't stop for photos this time.


----------



## Oxford Dave (31 Jan 2020)

Donger said:


> Funny you should mention that. I'll be riding through Stanton Harcourt and Witney on Sunday. I do like the Windrush Winter Warmer audax. It's the audax that I've done more than any other, and it gets me into your patch. A nice part of the world.


If you're coming through Standlake don't forget to wave! Though I'll be out on my bike in the morning and getting ready for a small gig in the afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

Last Monday I managed to have two appointments: one in a town a few kilometres away, and another job interview, this time in Tübingen, some 50k to the south.






Our public transport system is efficient at taking people from the edges of Stuttgart to the centre; it isn't so good at carrying people from one part of the outskirts to another. An organised person would solve this by making sure that the two appointments were on separate days.

I am not that person.

I worked out that with an earlyish start I could cycle the 10k to my first appointment, then catch three different trains to Tübingen, ride to my interview with time to change and scrape the worst of the muck off, and then afterwards cycle back. This would also give me a shortish ride to test out the Brooks saddle recently fitted to the bike.

It turned out this was the best possible plan because that morning all the local farmers were protesting some government policy by driving their tractors along all the main roads. Sunrise was accompanied by the sound of hundreds of diesel engines and car horns, with your correspondent passing the whole procession on the bike lane.








Thankfully the first appointment was right next to the railway station so after it finished I legged it down to the train, and after a moderately epic journey found myself in Tübingen. I rode to the interview venue, and an attempt to look civilised in the privvy, and went to my interview.

After making polite conversation for an hour I reversed the transformation to become a car free hippy again, and joined the cycle route to Stuttgart.






To my rather great surprise I found myself at the "blue bridge" only 45 minutes after leaving Tübingen. This is about 15k from the city and normally takes at least an hour.








Some context is needed for this. I'm used to being one of the slowest riders in a group, and I'm usually found at the back or taking a similar role to all those tractors I'd encountered earlier. Either there was a strong tailwind, or this bike was a fair bit faster than I thought.

Right then...

The next waymark is the town of Nürtingen, about fifteen kilometres away and usually another hours riding. It was 3:45pm, If I pushed it a bit and stopped faffing about taking photographs quite as much, I could make Nurtingen in under an hour as well. That was pretty fast. Well, for me anyway.


Chain up onto big ring, and off we went, through the next village, over the river on the road bridge, and back onto the cycleway. This zigzagged for no apparent reason through the fields, then back to the road where it gave up and became a footpath before becoming a road in an industrial estate. After this a graceful bridge crossed the river and onto a fairly busy road, so busy in fact that there was a traffic jam, so I was and slipped between two cars for a few seconds before cutting through the village itself.








Another bridge (Okay, so I took a picture there too, I told you I wouldn't be _that_ fast) and I was out in fields again. This lasted several more kilometres and there was a strong feeling of Deja-vu as the cycleway gave up in yet another village. This became a park with a curving pedestrian/cycle bridge which once again became an utterly inappropriate cycleway and a dangerous turn to a road which was at least straight, so I pushed a bit to the edge of the houses.

Here the cycleway follows a farm road, and I swung onto this with graceful aplomb, and remembered why this wasn't a good idea when I hit the first pothole. Some loosened teeth later, the cycleway turned through horse pastures, past a small resort, with the restaurant still closed and shuttered for the winter. Then there was a forest, and I was back alongside the river with rowers charging up and down the now slow flowing water. Ahead of was a road bridge, and then the church tower at Nürtingen came into view, reflected in the water.

Unfortunately it was showing 5:20pm, which meant I was even slower than before.








Then I cleaned the muck off my glasses, and looked again.

4:20pm.

I'd just cycled 15km in about 35 minutes.

Of course the fundamental rule of cycle touring is that riding as fast as you can for 30km is a bad idea when the next 15km is going to be rather hilly.







I probably should have thought about that sooner.








Absolutely worth it though...


----------



## colly (1 Feb 2020)

Out this morning into the wind. It didn't look too bad when I set off across the park but after getting blown sideways a couple of times I decided to cut the ride short and miss out on the delights of Harrogate and Wetherby.

So all it in was 13.5 miles in about an hour. Just over 1000ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44274114


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2020)

Warning a Bunny 🐇may have been injured during this ride
Normally the first chance to ride each month is imperial ton time but with my ride buddy indisposed and 40mph winds forecast for mid afternoon so change off plan and target became a metric ton . Out the door at 0630 and it's already blustery . The route was planned to be mainly headwind out so tailwind home . Anstey ,Desford then onto a quick descent to Thurlaston just hitting 30mph when a rabbit dashed into the road and straight under my front wheel . A sickening thud 🤢 and I somehow keep the bike upright 😲 by the time I stopped there was no sign of the rabbit ,let's hope 🙏 bunny's ok but I fear the worst .Through Thurlaston and out to Gilmorton and turn to Lutterworth feeling the full force of the wind . Through Lutterworth to grab a veloviewer square and onto the quiet lanes to Brinklow ,Withybrook for a few more veloviewer squares . Then turn for Nuneaton and finally a tailwind  over the A5 and back on familiar roadps Tailwind most of the way home as the average speed creeps upward . 66 miles at an average of 15.2 mph . A tough ride glad I didn't go for an imperial ton sitting here and the winds really picking up


----------



## Oxford Dave (1 Feb 2020)

Went out late morning, heading for Clanfield to meet my wife for lunch. She drove there, I left about an hour before her but for some reason hadn't appreciated how windy it was and decided to take in a loop through Stanton Harcourt and Hardwick before heading towards Clanfield. 
It was only as I turned off the roundabout at the end of the run through Stanton Harcourt that the wind hit me - really struggled to get to Hardwick lights, and having made it common sense dictated that I should turn left and head home, only a mile and a half or so away. So, I went straight on, battling the wind through Yelford & Lew until I reached Bampton. Nearly there - except the mile and half or so to Clanfield was straight into the increasingly strong wind. Made it, we had lunch, and I took the direct route home (Bampton/Aston/Cote/Standlake) with the wind on my back and flew along! Twenty three and a bit miles in two hours and two minutes. One hundred and fourteen miles so far this week.


----------



## Cavalol (1 Feb 2020)

Bit cold out earlier but lovely sunshine, far too nice to stay in. Wheeled the road bike out (been a while), checked wind direction then headed off. It’s usually the case of against me going, behind me coming back on this route and today was no different, except the wind was incredibly strong.

Put it in a reasonable amount coming back along the Dee into Chester, but obviously the wind helped. Got 7 PBs which I’m chuffed with as still fat and unfit, and despite wind I really did go for it in parts. Also the bike keeps slipping out of the top (big) chain ring which effected speed at times. Just under 18 miles all in.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Feb 2020)

Just a short ride this morning in the sun. I had my knees out for the first time this year too!

Around the coast, then through the lanes up to Westlake... then I made a navigational boo boo and ended up on the A38 for half a mile. It was all fine though 











https://www.strava.com/activities/3061586789/


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Feb 2020)

A sunny but windy ride here in Suffolk. I wanted to pay a pit stop at Cotton to see George the bike man as I wanted him to swap my left crank. The one I gave him to fit with the new BB ended up being too far away from the rear stay and thus my knee being at a different angle to my right. Having a funny pain in my groin this week may have been down to this. I did`nt wan`t to ruin the crank with my cheapo crank extractor from ebay. Lesson learnt, Park tools in future.
So off up to Cotton with a good tailwind in places and was averaging 19mph which I knew would not last but it made me feel good. I was in luck George was in his usual place, his workshop and duly replaced the left crank. It was a bit of a beggar to remove, he obviously had done it up well the week before. The new crank I bought from Halfords and was a good match to the right crank and now is about 10 mm closer if not more to the rear stay. At least we had a good chat both on cycling subjects and the NHS ! I`d spent about 25 minutes with him so I thought I`d cut the ride a bit shorter as Mrs S and I were off out in the afternoon. Doing a loop around Cotton and back to Mendlesham and at one time was up to 29mph with that 23 mph westerly wind. I paid for that in the closing stages of the ride with both a headwind and terrific gusts. All in all 21.6 miles with just 643 feet of up at 17.2mph average. Temp was 10 degrees but felt a bit cooler and another bonus of dry roads but boy is there a lot of water sitting about with no where to go. No doubt they will declare a water shortage in the summer !


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2020)

Another rider from the sunny but very windy Suffolk. Today's outing was essentially the same as last Sunday's, but with a purpose - a click & collect order at Argos in Sainsbury's. The run up to Newbourne wasn't too bad as most of it was either with the wind or sheltered from it by hedges, but after that in the open it was a case of hang on and try to judge how hard the gusts would be in the hedge gaps! As for the slog from Martlesham to Westerfield into the wind...

And to continue the theme of "It's been a mild winter, the crocusus (croci?) are already out in Waldringfield




https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5862728


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Feb 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I rode to Oxford yesterday morning, via Abingdon, , Radley, along their Thames Path then along the Abingdon road to St Giles and the town centre, locked the bikes up had some breakfast in Bill’s , came out unlocked the bikes, walked them round to the Westgate centre, locked them up with hundreds of other bikes, did some shopping came back, my bike gone. Stolen. Feckin twunt nicked it, left the Fragrant MrsP’s ( same bike, same spec, just smaller).
So that was my day ruined and probably the last time I’ll ride it.

I’m bloody gutted about losing this bike, I’ve ridden it around New York, Cape Town, around various parts of France including up the Champs-Élysées and around the Arc de Triomphe, I’ve ridden it around Berlin ( Berlin Velothon) four Ride London Surrey 100’s, from France to Luxembourg, From Paris to London various sport Ives and raised thousands for charities along the way. I’m thoroughly and abjectly farking pissed off.


----------



## Oxford Dave (2 Feb 2020)

Had a fairly quick blast out this morning as I will be busy this afternoon and evening. Rode out through Stanton Harcourt (again - but there are only 3 or 4 ways out of the village, and some of them are busy roads), then took the single track road into Witney, found the cycle path this time, through town, on to Curbridge, Lew, and back via Yelford. 
Just over 18 miles in one hour thirty four, good start to the day.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2020)

Thankfully no wildlife was harmed in any way on todays ride . Time to bank a 50km ride for the monthly challenge .It had stopped raining by 10.00 so out the door Did my standard loop out to Wymeswold and return .On the quiet lanes from Seagrave to Wymeswold I had to keep slowing for horse and riders seemed loads of them out today . I always slow an alert them to my presence before passing . Past a club going in the other direction Ilkeston C C on a big Day out I guess . Headwind on the way home but not as bad as yesterday . 31.4 miles in the bag and off the mark for the challenge


----------



## Ian H (2 Feb 2020)

Six of us rode a 200 yesterday from East Devon up on to Exmoor and back in a large circuit. The reward was a beer at the last pub before the finish, then more beer in the pub at the finish. The weather was cold but fine, and even sunny at times. This is me near the top of the seven mile climb from N Molton.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Feb 2020)

A short ride today on my Spa. There were lots of flowers about, but the highlight was a Panda

https://www.strava.com/activities/3064800166


----------



## Cavalol (2 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP and I rode to Oxford yesterday morning, via Abingdon, , Radley, along their Thames Path then along the Abingdon road to St Giles and the town centre, locked the bikes up had some breakfast in Bill’s , came out unlocked the bikes, walked them round to the Westgate centre, locked them up with hundreds of other bikes, did some shopping came back, my bike gone. Stolen. Feckin twunt nicked it, left the Fragrant MrsP’s ( same bike, same spec, just smaller).
> So that was my day ruined and probably the last time I’ll ride it.
> 
> I’m bloody gutted about losing this bike, I’ve ridden it around New York, Cape Town, around various parts of France including up the Champs-Élysées and around the Arc de Triomphe, I’ve ridden it around Berlin ( Berlin Velothon) four Ride London Surrey 100’s, from France to Luxembourg, From Paris to London various sport Ives and raised thousands for charities along the way. I’m thoroughly and abjectly farking pissed off.
> ...




That's horrible news, fwiw you have my sympathies and I hope you get it back and find the (insert expletive here) who took it. It's never good when someone steals your bike, but when it's one that's done a lot of adventures with you, it's even worse.

Fingers crossed it turns up somewhere soon.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP and I rode to Oxford yesterday morning, via Abingdon, , Radley, along their Thames Path then along the Abingdon road to St Giles and the town centre, locked the bikes up had some breakfast in Bill’s , came out unlocked the bikes, walked them round to the Westgate centre, locked them up with hundreds of other bikes, did some shopping came back, my bike gone. Stolen. Feckin twunt nicked it, left the Fragrant MrsP’s ( same bike, same spec, just smaller).
> So that was my day ruined and probably the last time I’ll ride it.
> 
> I’m bloody gutted about losing this bike, I’ve ridden it around New York, Cape Town, around various parts of France including up the Champs-Élysées and around the Arc de Triomphe, I’ve ridden it around Berlin ( Berlin Velothon) four Ride London Surrey 100’s, from France to Luxembourg, From Paris to London various sport Ives and raised thousands for charities along the way. I’m thoroughly and abjectly farking pissed off.
> ...


So sorry to hear about that being stolen, I would feel the same as you if either of mine were stolen. It means nothing to them, just a few quid for a few drugs or booze but meant a lot to you. I hope that you do get it back in good condition.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Feb 2020)

Another windy ride of 22 miles and I thought it was windier than yesterday but the Met office says otherwise 20 mph opposed to 23 mph yesterday. I must have had a good workout as I could feel my right quad burning today and hav`nt felt that for a long time.The new left hand crank seems to have done the trick with the twinge I got in the groin area.
I have developed a problem shifting gears at the back,it feel stiffer than normal when shifting up and sometimes does`nt shift or shift down without intervention. I am kind of thinking that it may be cable at the brifter end fraying so will have to look into that.
The roads were pretty quiet today so was a pleasant ride but I did have an unexpected noise coming from the saddle, squeaking. It was quite bad and I have never had that on either of my Prologo`s. I had it once on a Fabric scoop and got that replaced.
Not much in the way of wildlife but I did see a pair of goldcrests flit just in front of me and a blackbird that tried and failed to take me out.
So 22 miles at 16.7mph average and on 363.8 this year. Still, good to be out.

Later the Met office did quote 23 mph wind with 30 gusts so I was`nt far out in my assumption.


----------



## geocycle (2 Feb 2020)

Fancied some limestone so got up to Hutton Roof. Unfortunately it was in cloud and drizzle so views were lacking. Had to make do with an outstanding display of mosses. Nice to get out on what was a wet and windy day.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

Out with my brother to get his mileage up a bit more. We had hoped to do something longer this time but it was quite windy out so we changed the plan a little. On a previous trip I'd promised a pub stop next time we weren't pressed for time so we went for the Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, Shrewsbury route and aimed for a stop at The Haughmond Inn.

We started off going over Lyth Hill so as to spend as little time on the main road as possible which proved to be a good idea in the conditions. After Condover though we turned so that the wind was behind us and got swept along quite nicely. If I'd been on my own I would have pressed on to make the most of the wind - Doug though was content to take it easy and let the wind do most of the work. Even so, we were getting along alright.

We took the longer way through Cross Houses and when we got to Atcham I suggested the tour up the drive to Attingham Hall, which Doug was happy to do. Getting to the Hall was very swift and easy - heading to the exit less so.

Reaching the Haughmond I bought drinks while Doug settled in sight of the bikes. It was quite chilly when exposed to the wind but in the shelter of the pub's garden it wasn't bad really. After the stop the legs felt heavy and we had a strong crosswind to contend with so the going got a bit slower than it had been on the way to Uffington. We went along the old canal path as it's a bit more sheltered than the alternative options. The tarmac bit of this has been cleaned recently which makes it rather more pleasant and the gravel/mud later on was fairly dry.

The last five miles or so were mostly into the wind so were slow going as we headed along Sydney Avenue, over the Castle Walk footbridge and joined the town inner ring road. Doug was flagging in the last couple of miles and looking at the Met Office website later on it was understandable as we'd been riding into a 23mph headwind, gusting to 44 mph.

This ride was supposed to have been the first one I've recorded on Strava as I now have a phone with GPS. Unfortunately it lost _all _of the data when I tried to syncronise it. Doug tagged me into his data as a consolation. I won't be getting rid of my cycle computer any time soon.

20.6 very blustery miles at 11 mph average.





At the pub stop.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Feb 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> So sorry to hear about that being stolen, I would feel the same as you if either of mine were stolen. It means nothing to them, just a few quid for a few drugs or booze but meant a lot to you. I hope that you do get it back in good condition.


@EltonFrog
What lock were you using?
Is the bike security marked?
Presumably there's CCTV coverage in the area so the Police ought to have a good chance of an arrest and even if the bike has vanished you should get compensance so make a note of everything that was on the bike additional to its original form.


----------



## Donger (2 Feb 2020)

Got my Metric Century-a-Month ride in early again this month. Set off with @KingswayRider to do the 109km (67.9 mile) "Windrush Winter warm-up" audax. Started in the Cotswold water Park near Cirencester with (I'm guessing) about 100 others .....




and headed off eastwards to Stanton Harcourt in Oxfordshire with the benefit of a lovely following wind. Easily managed a 16mph average for the first hour, and arrived at the first control point among something of a crowd scene. The second leg was a different matter entirely, as we turned the corner for a ride along the Windrush Valley via Witney, Burford, Little Barrington and Sherborne. This bit was much lumpier. Plenty of up and down through the Cotswolds (totalling, I'm told, about 773 metres of climbing in the whole ride, after very little in the first leg), and with some quite vicious side winds. I dragged myself into the second control at Sherborne, where I was treated to a bacon butty that was a real life-saver. Two of the highlights of the second leg were the villages of Minster Lovell:




... and Little Barrington:




After a horrible climb back out of the Windrush Valley to the A40, the third leg got vicious. What a horrible (20mph) headwind for the last 20 or so miles. I was near my limit when I dragged myself over the finishing line back at the Water Park. @KingswayRider , as ever, stuck with me and made sure I was OK. His encouragement got me home in almost exactly 6 hours 30 mins, which is almost exactly my average time for this 109km audax. I don't quite know what to make of that, as my seven attempts of this ride have all been in different weather conditions. I think finishing with 20 miles into a stiff headwind was probably the toughest variant so far, so I'm quite satisfied with that.
Off for a hot bath and a little nap now before my mate comes round to watch the Superbowl with me. Little chance of being awake for the fourth quarter, so here's hoping the KC Chiefs are well in the lead early in the second half!
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## KingswayRider (2 Feb 2020)

Donger said:


> Got my Metric Century-a-Month ride in early again this month. Set off with @KingswayRider to do the 109km (67.9 mile) "Windrush Winter warm-up" audax. Started in the Cotswold water Park near Cirencester with (I'm guessing) about 100 others .....
> View attachment 503014
> 
> and headed off eastwards to Stanton Harcourt in Oxfordshire with the benefit of a lovely following wind. Easily managed a 16mph average for the first hour, and arrived at the first control point among something of a crowd scene. The second leg was a different matter entirely, as we turned the corner for a ride along the Windrush Valley via Witney, Burford, Little Barrington and Sherborne. This bit was much lumpier. Plenty of up and down through the Cotswolds (totalling, I'm told, about 773 metres of climbing in the whole ride, after very little in the first leg), and with some quite vicious side winds. I dragged myself into the second control at Sherborne, where I was treated to a bacon butty that was a real life-saver. Two of the highlights of the second leg were the villages of Minster Lovell:
> ...


Well done Donger for getting round as ever. Glad the butty kept you going & the encouragement & company helped. Sorry that I'm not more of a help when it comes to acting as a windbreak...I don't punch anything like a big enough hole in the air for you to follow. That first 30 miles was mad - I reckon solo I'd have been 20mph+ average on that leg. Thanks for the lift...I know I often ride to/from, but 60 miles & 800m of ascent on top of the Audax was a bit much for today (especially with that wind).


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

Two short rides yesterday. 1st to take my mind off Saturdays events, the Fragrant MrsP and I went to Cotswold cycles to look at the bikes and I had a ride round the trading estate on a Domane SL6 it was only a short ride of loops but there were some bumpy surfaces and rumble strips to ride on. The bike is very comfortable a completely different experience to my Madone.

The second ride was to the shops in Didcot on the hybrid, just six and shot miles there and back, it was a bit blowy out there yesterday.

A total of 7.5 miles .


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2020)

I normally do the ride planning for the little group I ride with at weekends. It seems to work well that way. Last weekend I was busy so I asked via our WhatsApp group for someone else to plan it. I wish I hadn't

The forecast was mild but really windy for Saturday. The look of horror on my face when the routefile was sent around. 48 miles, 5,300ft of climbing. Too hard, too windy. But, I'd asked them to plan it so what could I do?

Charlesworth to New Mills (via hills), New Mills to Whaley Bridge (via hills), Long Hill, The Street out of the Goyt Valley and eventually onto the Macclesfield to Whaley Bridge Road. It was brutal. When we go to that point we'd done 23 miles with 3,600ft of climbing, most of it into a 30mph wind. We cut it short, we would never have made it back on time (we were down to 10mph average by then). Even so, and by coming back the quickest and flattest way possible we did 37 miles and 4,900ft of climbing. In the future, I'll do the planning

To add insult to injury we were passed by the British Cycling training group going up Long Hill. Young, skinny, fit, went past like we were standing still with a cheery "hello". Bastards, I hate them all


----------



## Oxford Dave (3 Feb 2020)

Had a ride this morning as I will be busy with musical stuff this afternoon. Rode through Stanton Harcourt, Hardwick, Yelford, Lew, Bampton and home via Aston and Cote. Nearly bailed out early after the 4 mile or so Stanton H./Hardwick loop as I was only a mile and a bit from home and already feeing tired, as I was out late last night (musical stuff again), but pushed myself to carry on and had an enjoyable ride from then one. I was riding one gear lower everywhere for the first few miles as I simply didn't have the energy, but picked up after that and ended up doing 18.1 miles in an hour and thirty four for an average of 11.8, my fastest yet. Total since I climbed back on a bike three weeks ago after a 15 year break is now 297 miles.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Feb 2020)

Trying to use up my holidays so another day off today. Out on my winter bike just after lunch, a lovely ride out but really struggled with the strong headwinds.
31.2 miles with an average of 14.1 mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Feb 2020)

I didn’t think I would get time for a ride yesterday as my daughter wanted me to take her clothes shopping which with a sixteen year old daughter is usually a long and stressful experience and much better done with her friends but we were finished surprisingly quickly which left just enough time for a quick tour of Whixall’s lanes. I headed through Northwood, Whixall, Alkington, Hollinswood,Coton, Abbeygreen, Edstaston Creamore, Wem and back over The Lowe, Horton then home. Despite the weather forecast being no rain it was raining when I left although it did stop half way round and still windy which made it hard work in places. 18.3 miles @14.9mph.
Today was bright and sunny but still a bit windy and I had a new route planned. Started towards Wolverley, Loppington, Burlton, Myddle Wood, Myddle, Alderton , Harmer Hill down a new lane to Hadnall, Sansaw Heath, past Sansaw Estate, Yorton up the hill to Clive, back down the hill to the Wem road where an idiot pushed past me into the oncoming traffic giving me a couple of cm space, it’s a long straight bit of road and there was no reason for him not to wait,I was too shocked to even swear at him. I carried on to Barkers Green, Aston, Wem, Creamore, Horton, back to Loppington, Lyneal, Hampton Bank, Bettisfield, Northwood and back home. It seemed like every idiot in Shropshire was out today with a few close passes at speed although only the one really bad one. Some of the roads and lanes were actually dry today for the first time in ages but still had to clean my bike as you couldn’t tell what colour it was. 34.26 miles @15.1 mph, still enough wind to be a nuisance and first 50km for February done.


----------



## Oxford Dave (4 Feb 2020)

Another windy day, hit the road just after 10 AM, Yelford, Curbridge, Witney and then back via Cogges, Stanton Harcourt and Northmoor. Nothing special to report, other than being overflown several times by an RAF Typhoon at low level as it performed circuits around Brize Norton. Don't suppose the pilot was as aware of the wind as I was!
Three weeks today since I first turned a peddle again, and I have clocked up 316 miles in that time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

Challenge ride time again. I needed to get one done early as February looks like being an awkward month for me. Monday looked like being the best out of the days I can do, so I got up early and was on the road by ten to seven.

There was quite a strong westerly wind to start with which made a repeat of the route I did last month the best option as I'd have it helping through the middle of the ride and hopefully easing later in the day when I needed to ride into it again.

Setting out towards Condover the main road was quiet unlike last time. I thought there was a problem when I spotted a line of red lights ahead of me but it turned out to be just a very well lit lorry in the layby.

Turning westwards after Condover The headwind was as bad as I'd feared and made progress fairly slow through Exfords Green, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley where there was a strong smell of cooking beef from the corned beef factory. I think I'd get sick of beef quite quickly if I lived in the village. Just outside Minsterley I disturbed a buzzard which took off from the hedge and flew close by for a short distance while looking for a new vantage point to settle.

The section through Westbury to Halfway House wasn't too bad, mostly having a crosswind (or a tailwind for a short stretch). Crossing the A458 in Halfway House there was another line of red lights but this time it _was _a queue of traffic as there had been a crash on the Welshpool side of the village. There were a few vehicles trying to get round the incident on the lanes but fortunately I soon left them behind as I headed for Prince's Oak and back into the wind to Crew Green. As well as having the wind against me there was also the small issue of a set of roadworks where the traffic lights had failed.

After a quick snack stop by Melverley I was heading north again so the wind was less of an issue. I varied the route compared to last time by heading to Maesbrook, The Wood and Maesbury on my way into Oswestry. The marked cycle route to Gobowen has had the hedges cut recently and no attempt to clean up the cuttings. I picked up a thorn in the front but luckily it didn't get through the tread.

I finally picked up the tailwind at Gobowen which helped on the undulating section to Ellesmere. This road was very wet and muddy with minor floods to be waded through in places. I varied the route again after Hindford, heading through Perthy before rejoining the marked route at Crickett and wished I hadn't as this detour was even rougher and muddier than the signed route.

I paused by The Mere at Ellesmere for my elevenses stop before heading onto another route variation by heading south to Lee then across to Whitemere, Colemere and Lyneal, picking up my usual route again near Hampton Bank and aiming for Northwood, Dobson's Bridge and Coton. This was a great section of the ride once I reached the flatter roads and was able to scoot along with little effort to Prees (apart from being held up by a train).

After miles of flat and easy riding the climb out of Prees always comes as a bit of a shock to the system, especially on 18kg (plus luggage) of knockabout bike, but once it's out of the way there is a nice downhill stretch to Prees Higher Heath. I found more queueing traffic when crossing the main road here (didn't find out what was causing that).

Getting to Ightfield and Calverhall seemed fairly easy going today then after Calverhall I picked up the tailwind again and the bike seemed to fly along at some of the best cruising speeds of the trip (18-20mph) to Longslow where I had a break to eat my lunch. I got a bit cold while eating so it took a little while to get going again on the way to Longford and into Market Drayton. (I take this slightly dog-leg route partly because it adds a bit of distance but mostly because it takes me under the busy A53).

I took the usual roundabout route through Market Drayton and left town past the golf club and through Sutton, Stoke Heath and Stoke-on-Tern. I didn't have the tailwind anymore but was still getting along fairly well as I passed through Ollerton and Eaton-upon-Tern. Things get a bit more undulating after this and I was slowing by the time I got to Cold Hatton, Ellerdine and High Ercall with more frequent drink stops being needed.

Once getting off the busy section of road after High Ercall I had my afternoon snack stop and the flapjack and banana helped through Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna and Atcham where someone polite in a BMW allowed me out into traffic. I was slow up the climb at Cronkhill and found a surprising lack of traffic in Cross Houses. Being slow on the way to Condover made me feel that I didn't fancy the tackling headwind _and _the busy traffic if I took the shortest way home so I decided to go over Lyth Hill (which would also round the mileage up a bit as this version of the route looked like being a tad shorter than last time).

I ran out of energy by the old Condover Station so opened the jelly babies which gave just the boost I needed to complete the climb.

102.28 miles at 12.3 mph moving average. With the stops the total time was 9 hours and 55 minutes. Fairly happy with that as it's an improvement on my last couple of centuries.





Before dawn near to Minsterley but the sun is on its way.





Second breakfast stop near to Melverley. Shame about the cloud rolling in.





At Maesbury.





Elevenses stop at Ellesmere.





Whitemere.





Colemere.





Getting held up at Prees Station.





View of Styche Hall from my lunch stop.





Near Market Drayton, the elephant grass is about due for harvesting.





On the old bridge at Atcham


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 Feb 2020)

Yesterday I replaced the RD cable so I thought I`d better have a test ride today. I am fairly competent with cables so really it was an excuse to get out.
It seemed which ever way I cycled it was either a head or cross wind and at times it was very cross ! So I did a 12.25 mile loop to Mendlesham Green and it was fairly flat but the wind .....24 mph gusting 39 mph ! At least I was able to go through the gears and on a short part where the wind was behind me I managed to get into the 12 tooth sprocket for a few hundred yards. I may have had a longer ride but I had a burning right thigh and don`t know why, new to me. It came on during Sunday`s ride. So a 12.25 mile ride at 17.0 mph average. And yes, the cable and indexing was spot on. I should`nt have doubted myself !


----------



## Oxford Dave (5 Feb 2020)

My ride today failed to leave the garage! I got changed into my cycling gear, unlocked the bike, and decided to check the tyre pressures. As I turned the back wheel by hand to put the valve in a convenient position, I realised that one of the spokes moved but the wheel didn't.
Back indoors, change, phone bike shop and arrange to take wheel in for spoke replacement.
While there, though, I had test rides on a couple of bikes and there's a good chance my flock (or is it a herd?) of bikes will double in number very soon. At least I'll be able to my daily ride in even if one has a problem.
Lovely day for a ride too


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> My ride today failed to leave the garage! I got changed into my cycling gear, unlocked the bike, and decided to check the tyre pressures. As I turned the back wheel by hand to put the valve in a convenient position, I realised that one of the spokes moved but the wheel didn't.
> Back indoors, change, phone bike shop and arrange to take wheel in for spoke replacement.
> While there, though, I had test rides on a couple of bikes and there's a good chance my flock (or is it a herd?) of bikes will double in number very soon. At least I'll be able to my daily ride in even if one has a problem.
> Lovely day for a ride too



It happens. And yes a backup bike is really handy sometimes.

This is especially true if it is your main form of transport because bike shops don't tend to react with the urgency that we might like in such circumstances.


----------



## Oxford Dave (5 Feb 2020)

To be fair, the bike is not my _main _form of transport, but is definitely my _preferred _form of transport. But without the car I wouldn't have been able to get the wheel to the bike shop...
I suspect my current bike will become my backup bike if I buy one of the ones I tried today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> To be fair, the bike is not my _main _form of transport, but is definitely my _preferred _form of transport. But *without the car I wouldn't have been able to get the wheel to the bike shop*...



To every problem there is a solution:






ETA: Frame wrapped up on the other side. This was followed by some pretty snappy building because Elder Son was riding the dismantled bike back that evening.


----------



## geocycle (5 Feb 2020)

Weather today was much better than the weekend forecast so decided to take a day off and get a ride in to Ribblehead.  No ice or wind but very misty and cold. Lovely route out of Ingleton and Chapel-le-Dale. Watched a large goods train from the quarries cross the Ribblehead viaduct. The cafe in Horton in Ribblesdale has closed down so had to refuel in Clapham.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Beautif Wife has just suggested riding to the next village to deliver a Birthday present.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2020)

A ride out to Abingdon today to visit a couple of bike shops to see what they had on offer and although they had some very nice bikes, Merida, Genesis for example none were inspiring me unfortunately.

The ride was uneventful, took the mainly traffic free route to Abingdon but got diverted because they’ve closed the path from Sutton Courtney to Abingdon, fad to follow a diversion. Once my errands were done I took the direct route back via Milton, Steventon and Harwell.

No photos today, to busy, 21.68 of your imperial miles.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Feb 2020)

Today's ride was a quick run back home from Bury St. Edmunds. Thanks to a Greater Angla promotion the normal one way rail fare is £11.70, but I could buy a return ticket for £10 and not use the return portion. A back road route was plotted on Strava last night and the ticket purchased this morning once it was confirmed that the trains were operating normally (or as normal as they could given GA's recent troubles). After a quick change of bikes to my Ventus having discovered a soft tyre on the Spa, I got the 09:30 from my local station and got to Bury at 10:30

Once out of Bury station a short trip under the rail line and the A14 and a right turn found me quickly in the countryside and leaving the steaming chimney of the British Sugar factory behind on the way to Great Barton where the GPS guided me down a pot-holed track thanks to Strava allowing the use of footpaths & private roads - later it would try to send me down a green lane, but this was in an area I knew so carried on to join the intended road further on.

From Great Barton it was on to Pakenham, Stowlangtoft and Great Ashfield foa a quick photo stop at the church



From there it was down to Elmswell, Wetherden & Haughly, across the A140 to Mickfield and finally on to roads I know for the last half of the ride. As can be seen from the photo, it was clear skies all the way, light winds and warmer than expected.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3073791976




After this I just hope my legs can put up with standing up for a few hours at the Sorry gig in Cambridge this evening!


----------



## Oxford Dave (5 Feb 2020)

Bike shops in Abingdon? And I drove all the way into Oxford!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Feb 2020)

Margaret PR joined me on this one. We took a traditional route around the north of the hills. Snowdrops were in fine bloom and a patch of golden crocus shone in the sun. Indeed the warmth from the sun was very pleasant. At Coddington the crocus were showing well. Soon we were at Trumpet and refreshments.
Margaret was on a short leash today so we bashed along the flanks of the Marcles. At Much Marcle she headed off up the main road while I decided to add in a loop or two. So I took to some lanes I haven't ridden for a while which brought me to Kempley. Then from Ryton I went by Ketford and then Murrell's End. Egg's Tump lead me over Hollybush and Chandler's Cross. From there a fairly standard run back with a few little detours for February's 100km. 66 smiles (just a bit more than 100km!).


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> Bike shops in Abingdon? And I drove all the way into Oxford!



two within a few hundred feet of each other. 

There’s bike shops in Witney isn’t there? (Dentons)
Where did you go, what did you buy?


----------



## Oxford Dave (5 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> There’s bike shops in Witney isn’t there? Where did you go, what did you buy?


There's Dentons in the centre of Witney and a couple of second hand places, including the one bought my bike from, but they are closed on Wednesdays.
I went to Warlands on the Botley road, took my rear wheel for repair and tried a couple of bikes while I was there. I didn't actually buy anything, but one of the bikes I tried might be coming home with me when I collect the wheel in a day or two.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> There's Dentons in the centre of Witney and a couple of second hand places, including the one bought my bike from, but they are closed on Wednesdays.
> I went to Warlands on the Botley road, took my rear wheel for repair and tried a couple of bikes while I was there. I didn't actually buy anything, but one of the bikes I tried might be coming home with me when I collect the wheel in a day or two.


Well? Don’t leave it here for fecks sake what bike?


----------



## Oxford Dave (5 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well? Don’t leave it here for fecks sake what bike?


I'll spill the beans if/when I buy it!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautif Wife has just suggested riding to the next village to deliver a Birthday present.



Just looked at this and noticed I was so excited at the idea I forgot to finish all the words.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Feb 2020)

It was below freezing when I set out for work so I took the Revolt with its thicker tyres. 

Aldi's ski gloves kept my hands nicely warm, although my basic overshoes weren't able to keep the feet warm.

Managed a 16 mile route to work. A gorgeous morning for a ride.


----------



## C R (6 Feb 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> It was below freezing when I set out for work so I took the Revolt with its thicker tyres.
> 
> Aldi's ski gloves kept my hands nicely warm, although my basic overshoes weren't able to keep the feet warm.
> 
> ...


When it is below zero I wear waterproof socks in addition to the overshoes. It also helps to put the hammer down to get the internal heating going and the blood flowing.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> When it is below zero I wear waterproof socks in addition to the overshoes. It also helps to put the hammer down to get the internal heating going and the blood flowing.


It was my own fault, I was too lazy to switch to thicker overshoes this morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

Another lovely day today, bright sunshine, dry roads, a slight chilly breeze.

A ride to Wallingford to the Rides on Air bike shop to see what is on offer, after some discussion about my needs and wants they are going to get two bikes for me to test ride on Saturday.

The ride was a similar loop as I did last Thursday except I lobbed a couple of miles off it by riding along a path I’ve never been down before ( and won’t be doing again) and nicking off about half a mile by going along the old railway track. An enjoyable clocks tock over 18 miles today.


----------



## Donger (6 Feb 2020)

Took the missus into town to meet the ladies who lunch, then made the most of the chance to get out down the lanes for a bonus bike ride. Ended up doing 24.7 quite leisurely miles through the Severnside villages, taking in Stonebench, Elmore, Epney, Saul, Fretherne, Frampton and a little detour to Elmore Back. A lovely mild, sunny afternoon in Gloucestershire, with dry roads and very little wind. Just about perfect for cycling.
A selection of photos ... taken gratuitously for no better reason than that it looks like Spring is on its way. (Even some daffodils in Fretherne):















Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Feb 2020)

Lovely bright day today so I headed out around the old favourite loop which I call "The White Rabbit". Snowdrops and Buzzards were very evident. My rear tyre went soft so I made it to the bus shelter at Ryall. I could sit in comfort to fix it. Sorted I found it easier to ride on a properly inflated tyre.


----------



## C R (7 Feb 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Lovely bright day today so I headed out around the old favourite loop which I call "The White Rabbit". Snowdrops and Buzzards were very evident. My rear tyre went soft so I made it to the bus shelter at Ryall. I could sit in comfort to fix it. Sorted I found it easier to ride on a properly inflated tyre.
> 
> View attachment 503604


I was planning a ride past the white rabbit for Sunday, but I have just seen the weather forecast, so I don't think it is going to happen


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2020)

Nice day today but cold, just a short utility ride today and a quick look in the LBS for inspiration, didn’t find any.

6.25 miles on the hybrid.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Feb 2020)

Had hoped to be out all day but had to wait in for " a man "
Man was paid and on his way by 12 , so I headed out for a family visit over in the south of Glasgow , then carried on to Paisley and Renfrew , back through the Clyde Tunnel, Clydebank then the canal to head for home.
Beautiful afternoon.
Calm before the storm apparently.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> I was planning a ride past the white rabbit for Sunday, but I have just seen the weather forecast, so I don't think it is going to happen


Tomorrow should be OK if you can fit it in. Indeed swap activities from one day to the other


----------



## Oxford Dave (8 Feb 2020)

Just been out for a short (ten mile) local loop on my new bike - I succumbed to the charms of a second-hand Dawes Super Galaxy yesterday while collecting my repaired wheel from an Oxford bike shop. 
Much more comfortable - both the saddle and the riding position. Still need to get used to the gear shifting and brakes - it's about 30 years since I had a bike with drop bars, and that had the shifters on the frame. 
Plodded around a few familiar roads, got back to find I had 'plodded' about 1.5 mph faster than any previous rides, and I was taking it easy as I have to play a gig this evening. 
All in all, very happy with the Galaxy, looking forward to getting to know it better over the coming weeks as we get some miles covered together.


----------



## Landsurfer (8 Feb 2020)

First ride since i had the heart monitor embedded in my chest. All healed up ,, just a big scratch ... but i now have a third nipple ...lol


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Feb 2020)

A quick blast before the impending storm, though as I ploughed into a strengthening head wind up Yarrowdale it appeared to have arrived early. 
A stop for a breather before turning south and tackling the Swire




The respite from the wind was short lived as the climb gradually turns back into it. The last 50m or so required honking on the 28T inner ring. This is the view back the way - 





And this is the view of the descent -




I'm amazed this photo isn't blurred as despite standing behind a wall I was almost getting blown over. When I got back on the bike it was a real struggle to get going and stay on the road and the first part of the descent needed hard pedalling in the granny ring. 
Once safely down into Ettrickdale it was still blowing a hoolie but it was now a tailwind which gave rise to some impressive strava times. 

Today's map -






29.8 miles @13.8mph 585m up.


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Feb 2020)

Out at Lunchtime for a gentle ride before the storm. A beautiful day in North Yorkshire with dry roads for a change. 20.45 miles with an average of 14.4 mph.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2020)

Another dry sunny day, not as cold as yesterday for a ride out Wallingford again to Rides on Air for a test ride on a couple of bikes to if they would take my fancy. After riding them around town I had a bit of lunch in Greggs and rode back home into a steady headwind all the way back, only stopping at the farm shop to a few bits of dinner.















22.34 miles today.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2020)

Despite the threat of the storm, Mrs F decided she wanted a spin out this morning. Bikes in the back of the car then off to Middlewood Way for a coffee stop at Bailey's Trading Post on the Peak Forest Canal. Lovely and sunny with little wind.

Back to the car and used my ebay special pressure washer to rinse the bikes. Proper wash when home.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Feb 2020)

4 of us in the Green this morning. Mrs 26, John G, Steve E and me. Pete M and Jules H were waiting in Upton. It was Steve's birthday so he headed off for family celebrations. We took to Queenhill and on down to the Hams with a stop as John picked up a thorn in his rear tyre. We checked out a flock of Greylag Geese but couldn't see any other species. Then we went by Hartpury for the Trioscape cafe.
All too soon it was time to head for Brand Green and Redmarley D'Abitot. Mrs 26 found the hill a wee bit tough. John headed off up the main road while Pete took directions so he could round the southern hills and get back to Colwall. Just 3 of us now headed for Pendock and the standard lanesy route. Mrs 26 called a pause at Castlemorton before Jules headed off on Hook Bank. Mrs 26 wanted to go by Brotheridge Green which kept us in lovely lanes a bit longer. Only a few miles left to roll back for a very pleasant outing. 49 smiles


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Feb 2020)

Sun was out at 10am so some MTB action down the Shropshire Union out of Chester and over the tracks towards Ellesmere Port, very acceptable 10 miles or so.
Not looking too good out there now!


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Feb 2020)

I really had to have a word with myself to get out today, but with the coming of the apocalypse foretold for tomorrow I thought I'd better at least try to get a qualifying ride in for the Half Century challenge.

Still windy today as I discovered, but my plan was to head for Otley so at least I'd have a tailwind on part of the return. I've not been out much recently and my fitness (or lack of...) told it's own tale today, but I stuck with it and I'm glad I did now.

The ride as far as Arthington Lane was pretty uneventful, if just slow, but at the top of the hill i decided to go straight on and descend down Black Hill and then along what i hoped would be the sheltered road at the bottom of the valley. Unfortunately I'd forgotten just how steep that hill is and just how much mud (and other stuff... ) the local farmer could spread on the road.
I'm usually pretty fearless (or stupid, you decide) on descents but today I was genuinely scared for a good way down the hill - the disc brakes did their thing, but I couldn't pull them on hard enough to slow me down without locking the back wheel due to the slippery road surface so I still topped 30 mph freewheeling down the hill. I barely touched the front brake for fear of that locking up and it washing out under me.
Anyway, I survived and made my way along to Pool and then Otley, sadly not sheltered from the wind as much as I'd hoped.

The only way out of Otley is up, so I climbed the A660, slowly. 
For the first time ever I stopped, just before the summit where I'm not sure if this road sign was being ironic or just taking the p*** 




Despite being a bit grey, it's still a great view:










Back in the saddle and on my way, only to be checked by temporary traffic lights in Bramhope, where motorised muppetry was at it's worse.
Just as I cleared the roadworks a police car was coming towards me on blues and twos, so I pulled right in and stopped so he could pass the queuing traffic in the opposite lane. Unfortunately the driver who had been behind me decided to pull alongside me and stop there rather than behind me, blocking the road completely...then look at me like it was my fault 
Anyway, that sorted and down to the roundabout where a muppet in a Mini gave me the close pass of the day, getting close enough for me to adjust their door mirror if I'd wanted to. The big scrape on their front wing suggested this wasn't the first time they'd got too close to something they shouldn't have...
Retrace of the outward journey from there, with a few bits added on to bump the mileage up and it was home and job done.

*31.31 miles* (50.38 km) in *2h 58m* at an average of *10.5 mph* with 1*,591ft* climbed and an average temperature of just *3.1°C* 

Glad I stuck with it now, and the challenge continues for another month at least.
And to end, a map:


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Feb 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> Just been out for a short (ten mile) local loop on my new bike - I succumbed to the charms of a second-hand Dawes Super Galaxy yesterday while collecting my repaired wheel from an Oxford bike shop.
> Much more comfortable - both the saddle and the riding position. Still need to get used to the gear shifting and brakes - it's about 30 years since I had a bike with drop bars, and that had the shifters on the frame.
> Plodded around a few familiar roads, got back to find I had 'plodded' about 1.5 mph faster than any previous rides, and I was taking it easy as I have to play a gig this evening.
> All in all, very happy with the Galaxy, looking forward to getting to know it better over the coming weeks as we get some miles covered together.


We need a pic of your Galaxy please.😁


----------



## chriswoody (8 Feb 2020)

With the impending apocalypse arriving tomorrow, I decided I'd get out for a ride today. I headed North on quiet country roads and into the forest. After a few kilometres of rough tracks I stopped for a while to soak in the solitude. As the forest grew used to my presence more and more bird song sprung up, spring is not going to be much longer now. Throwing my leg back over the saddle I continued on, past an area recently churned up by the wild boar and deeper into the forest. As the kilometres rolled by the forest changed around me, from Silver Birch to Scot's Pine, large clearings to close dark stands of spruce. I emerged onto quiet country lanes that weaved there way back steadily towards home, 29km after setting off, at an average of 22kph.
















After Lunch I headed back out, this time with my young lad. We headed into a section of forest near my house and did a large loop, exploring lots of different tracks and by ways. Overall the lad managed just over 20km of off-road riding, quite some achievement for a 6 year old.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2020)

Today I changed age range tick boxes on some forms, so what better way to celebrate than with a ride. Overnight rain dictated the choice of a mudguarded bike and I'd initially planned to use a known route out to Manningtree and the Dedham Vale area with the wind direction. This started out OK with the normal run up to Ipswich through Levington & Nacton and then turning down the other side of the River Orwell, under the Orwell Bridge...




and up to Freston where I was greeted with a road closure changing my plans. Changing destination, I carried on down alongside the river to Shotley where I found the side road that took me to what was left of HMS Ganges - I used to be able to see this from my bedroom on the other side of the river and most people of a certain age will remember John Noakes climbing the mast on Blue Peter (it doesn't appear to be on Youtube, but this gives an idea of what was involved)

Unfortunately it's been left to decay badly while arguments about planning permission for the site and who pays for the restoration continue




After another quick stop to look across at Felixstowe Port from the other side




it was back inland along the other side of the peninsular that roughly follows the River Stour through Harkstead, Stutton to Brantham and then up to East Bergholt, under the A12 and finally a bit of a tail wind for the run from Raydon to Hintlesham, Sproughton & Bramford where the sundial was running about 25 minutes fast



Once I got to around about here, I started thinking that instead of the metric 100 I was aiming for, why not extend it to the equivalent of 2km for every year I was celebrating - rough calculations suggested that 110km was about 69 miles so instead of heading towards the outskirts of Ipswich, I carried on out to Claydon and then back via the old Norwich Road to Westerfield, an unplanned stop to change inner tubes at Rushmere St. Andrew (my first of the year), then the usual Bucklesham Road run to home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Feb 2020)

It was another lovely morning in Shropshire with the wind predicted to pick up from this afternoon so decided on a route to avoid the main roads as much as possible as there seems to be a lot of muppets in cars lately. I set off to Whixall with the breeze helping me along and turned to Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood, Blackloe, Alkington, Tilstock, back to Whixall where I retraced my tracks for half a mile before turning up Goblins Lane, Stanleygreen, Lower Houses, Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Paddolgreen, , Horton, Loppington as I turned towards Lyneal there were a line of cars going down a normally quite lane with more following me which I thought was a bit strange then we caught up with the rest of the local hunt and I was in the long line of hunt followers in cars. They all came to a halt while they waited for the hounds to pick the scent back up and a nice lady in a land rover stuck her head out of the window and asked them all to move over so I could pass, the hounds were just setting off again across the fields when I got to the front and could carry on to Lyneal and Welshampton back to Northwood,passing the hunt followers again, Wolverley and home. 33.29 miles at 15.4mph despite the pedestrian pace of the North Shropshire hunt. The wind is really picking up now and I don’t think I will be riding in it tomorrow.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2020)

I'll do a full write-up in A-Z when I get home, but today I did a ride to Zouch! I'm now going to go from Z back to A, so Yaxley will be next on the agenda.


----------



## Glow worm (8 Feb 2020)

Back in north west Norfolk for a few days after a sublime moonlit night ride here on Thursday night.







I'm lucky the vast Holkham estate is on my doorstep here - this is the Triumphal Arch






Then on toward the obelisk.






And Looking back the other way.






Holkham Hall.











I went on to walk along the beach, enjoying a coffee at the newish cafe there first. It overlooks the marsh and scrapes so you can do your birdwatching in comfort. On the way back I stopped to say hello to an old pal and his dog, which I always pat on the head for some reason!
Just a nice easy 14 miler here today.


----------



## Oxford Dave (9 Feb 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> We need a pic of your Galaxy please.😁


I'll try to get a couple of snaps tomorrow (unless it's blown away overnight!!)


----------



## derrick (9 Feb 2020)

Second day in Calpe. Its getting harder.😁Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/aPAWi1CnW3


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Feb 2020)

Looking good out there now, tempted but every 20 minutes its proper volatile it with some serious wind.
Enjoyable curry night last night but the odd reprecussion


----------



## 13 rider (9 Feb 2020)

I am currently on a long run of consecutive days cycling (707) and today I thought storm Ciara would break it . Even Im not completely mad  50 mph winds are not for cycling in. Spent the day weather watching and checking the weather app looking for a window of opportunity. Well after an biblical rain storm at 14.00 the weather seemed to ease . By 15.00 I thought this as good as its going to get. Out the door, my minimum ride distance is 10 miles so that's the target . The sun is breaking through . Out to Swithland dodging lots of debris on the road . A 20mph average to Swithland meant one thing a headwind home !!. Came across a large tree down completely blocking a road in Rothley thankfully the path was clear so no hold up . Slow grind home into the headwind . 11 miles done and the run continues . Strangely the ride finished in glorious sunshine unbelievable ! . Yes it was windy but it seemed fairly constant with no big gusts so not as bad as feared


----------



## Shearwater Missile (10 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Today I changed age range tick boxes on some forms, so what better way to celebrate than with a ride. Overnight rain dictated the choice of a mudguarded bike and I'd initially planned to use a known route out to Manningtree and the Dedham Vale area with the wind direction. This started out OK with the normal run up to Ipswich through Levington & Nacton and then turning down the other side of the River Orwell, under the Orwell Bridge...
> View attachment 503805
> 
> and up to Freston where I was greeted with a road closure changing my plans. Changing destination, I carried on down alongside the river to Shotley where I found the side road that took me to what was left of HMS Ganges - I used to be able to see this from my bedroom on the other side of the river and most people of a certain age will remember John Noakes climbing the mast on Blue Peter (it doesn't appear to be on Youtube, but this gives an idea of what was involved)
> ...



That was a good ride. We used to live in Shotley, only for about 18 months. They were always talking about building on the HMS Ganges site, not sure if they did start. The Police used it for several years after the RN moved out. I did a triathlon from there many moons ago, starting with a 1/2 mile swim in the pool before the cycle down to The Strand and back. The run was a 10k around Ganges.
When you were at Shotley you must have felt so close to home but yet........so far


----------



## ianbarton (10 Feb 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> It was another lovely morning in Shropshire with the wind predicted to pick up from this afternoon so decided on a route to avoid the main roads as much as possible as there seems to be a lot of muppets in cars lately. I set off to Whixall with the breeze helping


That's part of one of my regular routes, although I am a bit further north. I often call in at the Wem library cafe for cake and coffee.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> That was a good ride. We used to live in Shotley, only for about 18 months. They were always talking about building on the HMS Ganges site, not sure if they did start. The Police used it for several years after the RN moved out. I did a triathlon from there many moons ago, starting with a 1/2 mile swim in the pool before the cycle down to The Strand and back. The run was a 10k around Ganges.
> When you were at Shotley used must have felt so close to home but yet........so far


No building has been started there at all - it's still surrounded by security fencing as the last I read they were arguing about access, social housing provision & restoration of the mast (all the usuals). As for close to home, it's 23 miles by road, but only a couple of miles from home as the bird flies. It's the same if I go round to Bawdsey which is just the other side of the Deben.


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Feb 2020)

As the weather forecast for today was for hail showers and 40mph winds I wasn’t expecting to get out but after walking the dogs in bright sunshine and a bit of wind I decided they were wrong and went out. It was raining a bit but I don’t mind rain as much as wind so just a quick ride round Whixall and I could give up and head home if the wind started up again. I set off to Whixall and through to Alkington where I turned back to Blackloe and the rain turned to sleet I carried on hoping it would stop and I was heading back in the general direction of home. Through several large cold floods back to Hollinswood and the sleet turned to snow, the sort of snow which sticks to the roads and anyone daft enough to be riding a bike in it, after 10 minutes it was obviously not going to stop soon and was getting worse so I decided on the quickest route home through Braynes Hall, Waterloo, Northwood and home . 16.6 miles @15.3mph. The lane outside my house when I got home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2020)

Took Beautiful Daughter to dance rehearsal, picked her up and took her to a Birthday Party, rolled back, swapped bikes and took the present she'd forgotten to the birthday party.

Now to pick her up from the birthday party...


----------



## derrick (10 Feb 2020)

Another great day in the mountains.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/MeKq45gjY3


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2020)

derrick said:


> Another great day in the mountains.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/MeKq45gjY3


I take it you've not got 40mph winds or snow out there ,not the slightest bit jealous of you riding in sunny Spain


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> As the weather forecast for today was for hail showers and 40mph winds I wasn’t expecting to get out but after walking the dogs in bright sunshine and a bit of wind I decided they were wrong and went out. It was raining a bit but I don’t mind rain as much as wind so just a quick ride round Whixall and I could give up and head home if the wind started up again. I set off to Whixall and through to Alkington where I turned back to Blackloe and the rain turned to sleet I carried on hoping it would stop and I was heading back in the general direction of home. Through several large cold floods back to Hollinswood and the sleet turned to snow, the sort of snow which sticks to the roads and anyone daft enough to be riding a bike in it, after 10 minutes it was obviously not going to stop soon and was getting worse so I decided on the quickest route home through Braynes Hall, Waterloo, Northwood and home . 16.6 miles @15.3mph. The lane outside my house when I got home.
> View attachment 504008


Thats what its all about! A memorable ride in the face of adversity


----------



## footloose crow (10 Feb 2020)

*Saturday 8 Feb. Surf and volcanoes*

My teeth are chattering but not with cold. It is 24c today and the sun is high in a sub tropical sky. I have 50mm tyres and suspension and the dental slapping is entirely due to the road. Not a road but a track faced with grit and sand and washboarded into corrugations. To the left is a white sand beach, peppered with black volcanic fangs like a black and white image apart from the deep blue of the sea, turning turquoise as the light catches the breaking waves. Lines of broken surf have attracted numbers of Spanish surfers. Old T4 vans pass us slowly kicking up a dust trail. This is the first part of today’s ride along the north coast of Fuerteventura . 
We have hired mountain bikes for the day although Madame Crow, the Empress of electricity, has chosen a bike with additional power and leaves me on the short steep ramps . I catch her in the downhills as she brakes nervously on the sliding gravel and grit surface, broken occasionally by bedrock, granite and basalt, sharp and hungry to eat our tyres. 

To the right are old volcanoes. Dark brooding hills. Steep sided and bare of all vegetation. It is hard to grow anything in this desert environment. It resembles Western Sahara more than anywhere in Europe. 

We are sweating in the warmth but buoyed by the views of creamy surf, intense white against the blinding blue reflections from the sea. The surf culture here is strong. Surfers wander the streets with boards under their arms. We are heading for Corralejo, a white washed Newquay. We can see the town now, a signal to turn off our track and head inland along a gravel and grit track that climbs uphill into the land of volcanoes. These are old volcanoes, broken craters, collapsed rims but still steep and bare. Dramatic scenery but it does not make the hills any easier - although Madame Crow enjoys overtaking me and enquiring if I am finding it hard. It is hot and the sweat is running into my eyes so yes I am finding it hard. 

The miles roll on. The trail undulates but the scenery takes my mind off my aching knees. From the high points the views range across miles of open country. Completely open. Not a tree or bush. Not a blade of grass. Miles of lava fields. Rock and stone. Black is the colour here. With a contrasting grey. 

A fast downhill deposits is in the village of Larejo. It is five miles from the sea but full of surf shops and surf cafes. I like the one called the ‘Rising Kook’’. Madame chose a more authentic Spanish bar where we have a beer and contemplate what next. I am not ready to finish yet and Madame said she still had half a battery left. Looking at the map I could see a line of tracks that led south through more volcanic eruptions and then back to the coast. 

The hills were harder this time. Longer. More broken trails. Teeth chattering again. But the downhill section.....oh the downhill. Fast sweeping bends as the bike and I challenged each other to go faster. It is a bad influence this bike. It encourages me to let go of the brakes. We are deep in the back country of Fuerteventura and I think we lost. It doesn’t matter. This track keeps giving us more. Even Madame likes it although her bike tells her to take it more slowly. 

It is a relief to see the Atlantic again. A blue line between the black hills. I was getting more and more worried we would have to return back up that long downhill and I didn’t fancy it. Now I could see the sea I knew we were on the right track. There have been a number of other tracks we could have taken so I was delighted to have made the right choice. 

We now have 60km of hilly gravel tracks in our legs and I am ready to head back to the hire shop. Even the e-empress was starting to complain but not about the hills just the relentless pounding of the track on her wrists and bottom. 

We now have10km of following the cliff edge with the long Atlantic swells smashing into the old lava flows beneath our wheels. The trade winds have picked up in this late afternoon and although the slanting light brings new colour to the monochrome of the hills, the headwinds are trying. I am sucking the life out of Madame’s back wheel as she has turbo mode on and I am out of energy. 

This is still surfer land. We can see naked yoga on the beach, slender brown limbs stretched and twisted as neoprene clad surfers wander past. Old vans and campers dot along the coast following the same pale trails of slightly less sharp gravels that we are also following. The land is flat all the way until the volcanoes begin a few km to our right. A wide plain of gravel and grit. Arid. Dry. Not a bush or blade of grass. We could cycle anywhere but try to find a way with the least vibration. 

Arriving back at the hire shop I look at Strava. Seventy kilometres. 600 metres. Not bad for the first time either of us have ridden mountain bikes. We will do this again.


----------



## derrick (11 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> I take it you've not got 40mph winds or snow out there ,not the slightest bit jealous of you riding in sunny Spain


We have a big yellow thing in the sky.👍


----------



## Oxford Dave (11 Feb 2020)

BIt breezy this morning, but I haven't had a proper ride for a week, so I was going out no matter what! Did a combination of two local loops for a total of 18.8 miles at an average of 12.7 mph on my recently purchased Super Galaxy. I'm very happy with the new bike, so much easier to ride and no aches or pains. 
I'm attaching a picture of the new ride for those doubting types who insisted on proof!


----------



## C R (11 Feb 2020)

Ride of the beast today, and that's not just the distance (see below). Quick lunchtime trip to the doctors and pharmacy, and more than a bit blowy. As I was tuning into our road on the way back a gust of wind nearly took my front wheel away . Other than that, bright sunny day.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2020)

Two rides one short utility ride yesterday, 6.7 miles and an 8.11 miles today to blow the cobwebs off, by crivens it was windy today. Anyway, no broadband here so far for 50 hours and very poor mobile connection so a short report today and no maps.


----------



## derrick (11 Feb 2020)

Hardest ride of the week.😁😁
Check out my activity on Strava: https://www.strava.com/activities/3090887137


----------



## footloose crow (11 Feb 2020)

Surf and volcanoes Part 2

Finally got a decent signal and can post some pics

























Back in the U.K. on Thursday after two weeks of island hopping around Canaries. Apparently it’s a bit blowy at home.......


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Feb 2020)

My ride Friday, thought the weekens storm would render things a bit too challenging so ventured out east of Leicester on a Friday taking in some routes I used o do when I first ventured out this way (Rolleston, Skeffington) so :-

101Km Blaby - countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Anstey - Fleckney - Carlton Curlew - Ilston - Gaulby -Billedston - Rolleston - Skeffington - Tilton -Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Saddington -Countesthorpe - Blaby

First 20K or so felt like really hard work....in fact I was struggling up 4% inclines. Stopped, tried to rotate back wheel....somehow a load of mud was trapped under the mudguard making it very hard work. Took both wheels off, got rid of mud and made it round ok....resistance training I guess...didn't need it though - hilly enough out there!


----------



## Davos87 (12 Feb 2020)

Freezing cold but chucked on my gear and beat a hasty path to the garage and my Giant Defy before the motivation started to waiver. Set off and enjoyed the novelty of dry roads. A steady start down to Potto then a short descent and across the main road into Swainby with the church, bridge and stream looking very picturesque in the low sun. Doubled back through the outskirts of Hutton Rudby and onto Crathorne where one of John Cleese’s best mates has his stately pile. A short spell on the main road before turning off into Kirklevington and the draggy road to what’s known as “ The Scruffy House “ on that particular Strava segment and yes it is a bit of a tip. Onwards for about 4 miles and a meander through Appleton Wiske then a shortish drag up to Welbury and the welcome, creaky wooden embrace of one of my favourite benches. I was nicely warm so stopped for a drink, a biscuit and a ponder but lingered a bit too long, the sun disappeared and quickly felt perished so jumped back on and made haste through West Rounton across A19 and home. Nithered at times



































but worth the effort.


----------



## Oxford Dave (12 Feb 2020)

Just back from a ride into Oxford to buy a lock for my new bike. Got off to a bad start as after a mile or so, found the road closed by police (apparently there was a tree fallen across the road) so retraced my steps (tracks?) and decided to take a little used lane to just past the problem. Unfortunately, all the traffic coming up over the Thames at Newbridge had to been diverted to come up the lane I was going down. A couple of large vans had met and blocked the road - I was able to get through going the other way by walking on the verge, but there were a lot of cars and all wanted to know what was going on. Progress was slow! Finally made it to the far side of the blocked road, over the river, up the hill and away, though Appleton and on to Cumnor, bridge over the dual carriageway and down Cumnor Hill to Botley, then a short ride along the cycle lanes to Warlands cycle shop. Nice chunky lock purchased from and fitted by proprietor, so after a bit of a chat I was on my way. Carried on through Oxford and out to the A40 which has a cycle lane all the way back to Eynsham, then B roads to Northmoor where I treated myself to a plate of Welsh Rarebit and a pint. Home via the previously troubled lane to find I had ridden just over over 31 miles, or just a few metres more than 50 km. Very satisfying!


----------



## Donger (12 Feb 2020)

Went out for my first night ride in months tonight. Joined by @Dark46 and our mutual friend Claire, we chatted our way along the lanes to the Red Lion at Arlingham, where we opted for hot drinks before heading back again. I chucked in a couple of extra laps of the Kingsway Estate to drag the total just over 30 miles. A very pleasant social ride, marred only slightly by a couple of bursts of light drizzle. The highlight was seeing a barn owl swooping around @Dark46's head. He almost ended up wearing it as a hat.

Can't recommend night riding highly enough. You don't see as much, and you have very little sense of gradients, but it really is quite invigorating. Always a good idea to carry spare lights and wear reflectives/high viz. We were obviously quite bright tonight, as we actually had a couple of oncoming cars pull over to let us pass. That never happens in daylight.

Now to hunker down to ride out the next horrible weather system.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Shearwater Missile (12 Feb 2020)

After a three day break from cycling mainly due to the high winds it was nice to get back on, so to speak. The wind may have eased only 23mph when I went out at 1.45 and whether I have gotten used to it or perhaps my choice of route I did`nt really have any battles with it. 
I chose the route out to Rattlesden and Drinkstone which meant I went out into the westerly wind and perhaps a tail wind back. I also wanted some updated photos of Drinkstone smock mill with the work in progress. The roads were pretty quiet and almost totally dry. The last time I did this route in January the bike was filthy from the mud off the fields. The sun stayed out and it felt rather pleasant for a change. I saw one buzzard which passed right in front of me majestically and also two kestrels, not much else on the route.
Once I turned the corner near Rattlesden airfield I picked up a kind of tail wind, may be more from the side but still better than a head wind. I quickly went through Felsham and the Gedding and past Gedding Hall, looking splendid in the sunshine. The second half of the ride certainly went a lot quicker than the first but no supersonic speeds. It was an enjoyable ride with 862 feet of climbing at a 16.3 mph average but what the heck.
Now we have another storm on the horizon, oh whoopie !


----------



## Dark46 (12 Feb 2020)

Thanks to @Donger and Claire today is the first time I've been out on he bike since the middle of May last year . @Donger said that he hadn't seen me on here either , but as I've not been riding I've been sim racing at home there hasn't reallybeen anything o report. But I've been doing cars and not bikes obviously that doesn't do alot for your fitness.

I'm so glad that Claire suggested the ride last week as I've also got a slight chest infection and I was glad to get out the house in the fresh air.

I didnt really know what the plan was jus getting out with 2 of my best cycling friends was good. I found I tough going on the wa back with the inclines as my legs didn't want to go much. The ride was great as riding in the night you don't notice the gradients and chatting too helps greatly .

One of the worst things about going out after a look time of the bike is somehow losing kit in the house. Some I've lost one of each of my pairs of leg warmers!! So how does that happen? On the ride Claire's shopping list of things she needs to get during the grew and grew. After getting home and thinking about it I'm going to have to do a list, as there is definitely a few things I need now.

During the ride both @Donger and Claire kept mentioning that my jacket wasn't reflective as before. So I took a photo at home


and it looks fine, anit a bit dirty!!


----------



## Donger (13 Feb 2020)

Dark46 said:


> .... During the ride both @Donger and Claire kept mentioning that my jacket wasn't reflective as before. So I took a photo at home
> View attachment 504320
> 
> and it looks fine, anit a bit dirty!!


It was really odd. Last time we rode together at night, @Dark46 was Radioactive Man .... lit up like a flare every time a light hit him. This time he was The Invisible Man. The same grey Proviz jacket just looked dark grey for the whole ride, and whenever Claire came between me and his rear light, you just wouldn't know he was there. Is this a known issue with Proviz stuff? Anyone experienced similar?


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2020)

Just an hour along the canal in between showers , went to have a look at the unbelievably stupid idea that wigan council came up with.....
You know that nature reserve, why don't we build a road straight through the middle of it....





Plenty of destructive activity going on I bet fellow wiganer @TissoT would hardly recognise it around here now





But never mind at least they have managed to paint the milestones









An enjoyable hours ride after being stuck in during the high winds


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2020)

Lazy rest day.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/xeOocQIS23


----------



## C R (13 Feb 2020)

derrick said:


> Lazy rest day.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/xeOocQIS23
> View attachment 504362


Oh, go on, rub it in a bit more . Looking out of my window there's horizontal rain and the thermometer says it is 5C outside.

Have fun.


----------



## Oxford Dave (13 Feb 2020)

Just popped out for a short ride this morning, as I have stuff to do today. One of my regular routes, Stanton Harcourt, Witney, Curbridge, Yelford and home. 17.7 miles. Nothing special to report on, I was slightly bothered by a small but regular squeak from the bike, on investigation when back home it turned out to be a loose nut on the rack mounting, easily fixed.
Weather reports suggest the the bike will be staying inside for the next few days


----------



## Old jon (13 Feb 2020)

It has been a long while since my last ride. Last Saturday was going to be the first ride with the new frame holding the wheels apart. Just did not like the weather. Today, maybe showers but promises of temperatures of more than four degrees. Off I went.

And before half a mile was covered, ooops! I had not fastened the handlebar clamp tight enough. Soon fixed, it likely took longer to remove and replace the tools in the Ortlieb bag that hangs under the saddle. The route for today had already been decided, but the direction had not. Clockwise or anti? The bike seemed to decide for itself, and anticlockwise it was. Ride along Great Wilson Street to leave Holbeck behind, then cross the river at Crown Point. Around that side of town centre and aim for Oakwood and the clock there. This is a rising road, most roads out of here are up. This gave me the chance to change gear, and discover that things could be better at the back wheel.

But, new frame and new cables, maybe better to leave things a little longer. If the gearchange does become worse, OK fix it. So, turn left at the clock, still uphill, and ride along to Harrogate Road at Moortown. Right turn, towards Harrogate, but ride along just far enough to reach the turn for Eccup Reservoir. And find the video camera will not turn on. No big deal, ride down to the dam wall, stop and take a picture of a shiny bike. Which could have the title, ‘My Bike at the Deep End’. Only ‘cos it was.







Eccup village next, dodging the half completed road works along the way. Adds to the interest, and the anticipation of a new surface just about compensates for having to navigate around the craters and trenches, and Oh! the cattle grid has been removed. I do hope they put a bit of road where it was. Once out of the village, turn left and ride through one flooded section of road on the way to Five Lane Ends. Ride on to Adel, passing the church on the way. Only noticed this because there were a lot of cars parked outside.

The rest of the ride, the A660 down to Headingley and the right turn to Kirkstall and towpath to almost home, went without incident. Gearchange reasonable, the headset was noticeably slack by now, but my hands were noticeably cold as well. Sort that in the warmth of the kitchen. There is a bit of a rise before I leave the main road to reach home, gears are great. And so is the sight of my front door. Twenty two miles, 1003 feet of up, and down of course. And a big grin from me.

The map, with the elevation profile as well.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Feb 2020)

derrick said:


> Lazy rest day.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/xeOocQIS23
> View attachment 504362
> 
> View attachment 504363


A nice storm with 40 mph to welcome you back to good old britian


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> A nice storm with 40 mph to welcome you back to good old britian


Saturday morning looking like the 'weekend window' as Dennis approaches...just like last weekend in fact. Roll on the summer


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Feb 2020)

Thanks to the weather and a few other things I haven't got a ride in since my century a week and a half ago, so I dragged myself out this afternoon when the chance came. Nothing fancy in terms of route, sticking to well worn local roads: Lyth Hill, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Cound, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, Castlefields and home via the inner ring road.

It wasn't too bad at the start; dry, cool and a little bit breezy rather than the howling gales of late. The roads were pretty wet so I wasn't too fussed that I hadn't got round to cleaning the bike after the last ride. I seemed to get on quite well to Acton Burnell (the wind must have been behind me) and it was on a whim that I headed for Cound Moor rather than the more direct route to Cound that I'd planned.

At Cound Moor there was water flowing across the road where the "Irish bridge" had become a ford - the first time I've seen it at this one. I could see that there was a strong flow across the road and a couple of cars going through it demonstrated that it was deeper than I'd thought so I took to the footbridge, having to lift the bike over the remains of a recently downed tree to get to it.

After the ford and the climb beyond it there was a fair bit of water flowing down the road into Cound as the fields are saturated again. That doesn't bode well if the coming weekend is as wet as it looks in the forecasts. I had a short stretch on the A458 which was a bit busy then turned towards Atcham knowing that I could safely ignore the road closed signs as the river level has dropped enough for the moment. The water was just lapping the edge of the tarmac at the lowest point and there was a lot of debris on the road.

I took the direct route to Upton Magna this time then turned towards Uffington with some great views of the sun trying to break through the clouds over the Stretton Hills. Shame there are a couple of lines of pylons in the way.

The old canal path was as wet as you might expect and at Sydney Avenue there were more closure signs. Again, it's clear to ride through at the moment but it won't take much to bring the water back over the road. The towpath at the weir _is _underwater though and I decided not to do the tour round the town centre as I'd had in mind but to head over the Castle Walk footbridge and cut through Cherry Orchard onto the cycle path along the inner ring road........ where I got overtaken by a velociraptor. No, really. It was a lifesize model (fibreglass presumably) in a support frame on the roofrack of a car. I have to say that's a first for me - I wish I could have got a photo.

26.4 miles at 12.5 mph average with a 31.4 mph top speed.





The bridge becomes a ford at Cound Moor.





View to the Wrekin from the top of the next hill at Cound Moor. The wind got cold around here and I ended up needing an extra fleece on.





The flood plain at Atcham.





Sunbeams breaking through the cloud as viewed from Downton





Low sun at the weir in Shrewsbury


----------



## derrick (13 Feb 2020)

Second ride of the day. This was well hard. To a TT and back.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/CbGYqgan33


----------



## derrick (14 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> A nice storm with 40 mph to welcome you back to good old britian


We are hoping flights will be cancelled.😂😂


----------



## Oxford Dave (14 Feb 2020)

Popped out for a quick ride this morning before the wind picked up. Ended up in an area I was not too familiar with, but was very interesting. Eventually re-emerged on the road to Carterton, so just Curbridge, Witney and home.
No stops, just kept on peddling, surprised to find I had cycled over 31 miles, so my second 50 km ride ever, and both took place this week!
Today marks a full month since I resumed cycling after a 15 year break, and a week since I bought my Super Galaxy.
Hoping to get out again tomorrow, but the weather doesn't look at all good.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2020)

Day off so I decided to do the Rutland Water loop, 24 miles as I did the peninsula too.
Not to bad, windy in places, but usual filthy ride,well it's valentine's so a mucky few hrs with my honey 

Few pics of Rutland.
I would post up Strava but yet again it only recorded a bit and failed.
I'm going to bin that now as I'm fed up with it.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Day off so I decided to do the Rutland Water loop, 24 miles as I did the peninsula too.
> Not to bad, windy in places, but usual filthy ride,well it's valentine's so a mucky few hrs with my honey
> 
> Few pics of Rutland.
> ...


I remember going there the day of the Royal Wedding ( William and Kate) as we had a weekend away, having an extra day off. I remember seeing lots of bluebells in a wooded section, which a lot would have missed as they were too busy having picnics and having a good time. We were going to go back a few years ago but gave up as there was some kind of event on, a biathlon I think, and it was heaving so thought better of it. A good place to cycle though.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Feb 2020)

It was wet. Very , very wet, but I still enjoyed it.
No chance of any " speed " . Even slower than my normal plod.


----------



## colly (14 Feb 2020)

First ride for a couple of weeks. The last storm coincided with me being under the weather with a dodgy throat and fever etc so I wouldn't have been out anyway no matter that it was blowing a gale.
So before Dennis makes an appearance I though to get out in the sun this afternoon. I only had a vague idea of the direction to be taken but it seemed to sort itself out. North to East Keswick and down to Collingham where I crossed The Wharfe and through Linton, Sicklinghall and Kirkby Overblow. I was going to make for Almscliffe Crag but the wind got up with a vengance and the rain set in so at Harrogate Road I hung a left and crossed back over The Wharfe and headed towards Pool before heading back up the valley side via Weardley.
By the time I got to the top of Weadley Bank the wind had dropped away and the sun was out. I pressed on regardless, Almscliffe Crag will have to wait until another day.
I made my way back via Alwoodley, Shadwell and Roundhay Park.

30 and a bit miles and 2000ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/44706511


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP fancied a cake this afternoon, so we took the hybrids up to the garden centre via The Lynchway had tea and cake and cycled back along the main road with the wind behind us and down the big hill. A gnats tadger over 5 miles.


----------



## derrick (14 Feb 2020)

Last ride of the week it was epic.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/BZYOr47243


----------



## Jenkins (14 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Day off so I decided to do the Rutland Water loop, 24 miles as I did the peninsula too.
> Not to bad, windy in places, but usual filthy ride,well it's valentine's so a mucky few hrs with my honey
> 
> Few pics of Rutland.
> ...


I do like the full 24 mile loop, when I go up there I generally do it twice in the day - clockwise first then anti-clockwise. Unfortunately I just didn't get time last year. What condition are the off road tracks like at the moment?


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Feb 2020)

Having seen the forecast for the weekend I took advantage of the slightly lighter evenings and did a short loop after w*rk. According to the met office it was sunny, which it wasn't. but it had at least stopped raining, although there were still some very large puddles covering the entire road in places. First stop the Ettrick Water - 






- which was brown, boiling and well up on the arch of the bridge. 

Next stop the Yarrow Water, also in full spate -





- as was the A708 50 metres further on, where the water was pouring out of a spring above the road and flowing along it. 

I made a detour further on to look at the Murray's Cauld hydro power station. This has two 110 KW archimedes screws which were both churning away but it was now too dark for a photo. 

The map - 




The earworm -



24.3 miles @12.8mph, 431m up.


----------



## gbb (15 Feb 2020)

Respect to anyone who makes it out today...particually on a normal bike.
Ebike for me, I was getting a bit stir crazy, edgy, not very good with winter, motivation etc but fed up of staying in, so despite the wind, its mild and cloudy, with the battery assistance, not too bad.
Just meandered though roads around Stilton ,Denton,Folksworth etc...got quite lost in the little hamlet of Denton, rough roads that seemed to go nowhere, everything is saturated, ditched streaming with run off from fields but its quiet out there, just relaxing.
14miles perhaps, got home as the rain started. Winds currently 30 mph, gusting to 50, didnt feel that bad as I was out so perhaps its kicking up a bit now.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2020)

Out early this morning trying to avoid the worst of Denis . Rolled out at 0630 into not to bad conditions set off on a 50 mile loop optimistically hoping to be home before the strong winds . Anstey,Cossington ,Gaddesby on to the first climb of the day up Ashby Foeville hill had a bit of a tailwind up it . Smashed a Strava pr on Gaddesby lane could really feel the wind behind me as I went uphill at 24mph ,still nowhere near the Kom !!. On to the second climb of the day up Saxileby hill again a helpful tailwind . Then finally turned into the wind just as it starts to rain .On the ridge into the wind is hard work so the right turn onto Lawn lane as most welcome . The rain comes and goes in heavy showers . Through Wymeswold and Hoton on to Cotes road into Barrow and a strong headwind now . As I grovelling into the wind a mate past me in their work van in the opposite direction could see him thinking look at that nutter . Slow progress home as the wind continues to pick up . Home with 50.1 miles (a day for just enough) at a steady 14.8 mph .A first proper test for my gore shakedry waterproof which it past with flying colours made a mistake of not putting on overshoes so my feet were a tad damp . Probably should have only done 2 hours but been a bad month for milage so pushed my luck a bit ,glad to get home before it got any worse


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Feb 2020)

Getting a bit tasty out there guys! I had the Stones Gimme Shelter in my head as I got off the Greenway heading due West into Wales, just no protection at all from Dennis the Menace 
Cycling back with the wind i now know what an ebike is like, lovely!
Quick stop off for a few tourist pics....




Choir practice in Chester Cathedral sounded very soothing, amazing how a whopping great building protects you from the wind, still nippy when not on the move though.




Quick scoot through town to check the Dee out, in full flow with all the rain




14 miles total in hardly ideal conditions but it certainly blew the cobwebs off. I wonder what next weekends storm will be called?
PS respect to all who venture out today, stay safe


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Feb 2020)

Hour or so riding around Richmond on Zwift.


----------



## footloose crow (16 Feb 2020)

_*16 Feb.*_ *Back on the bike again*

Pacing is the key to cycling and I am pacing up and down. I can see a single shaft of sunlight between clouds. Is it enough? The rain has stopped....but I thought that an hour ago and then it hailed. Madame Crow says 'go for a ride, you're wearing the floor out' and it is the push I need.

First ride since 25 Jan apart from sneaking between volcanoes last week in Fuerteventura in sunshine and I am not sure that counts. Good to be back on the bike again. The new bar tape looks good too right up to the first puddle, a monster lake of brown water that runs for thirty metres and up to the bottom bracket. Wet feet. Lucky it isn't cold.

Out of Truro and down the hill on the cycle path. A dangerous path this, narrow and I can't see if anyone is coming the other way. It feels bad to brake but the bends could hide anything although why anyone would cycle today at 4.30pm is a mystery. Certainly a mystery to the drivers who look puzzled to see me, lights flashing, a flourescent streak in the gathering gloom.

I wonder where the wind is gone on the flat section through Tresillian - aha like a pantomime villain it is behind me. I thought I was faster than usual. Today I may have some 'Personal Bests' but probably some 'Personal Worsts' coming back later. Rising nausea on the hill up to Probus, breath rasping, legs hurting but still in the higher gears. Breathing better now, change up when the hill flattens. This is good - I wonder where the wind is. Ah, hiding behind me, a gentle pushing hand. That's nice.

I wonder about going further today. A pause at the junction. Now I feel the wind and it has got stronger so maybe not a long ride today. Turn around and head down hill through Probus again, the wind holding me back, punching from the left and then the right, a hand on my chest. I am having to pedal downhill or face coming to a halt. 

Now it is a fight home. A malevolent wind. Cars pass me as I wobble back through Tresillian, cursing me I am sure for not cycling straight. They can't feel what I feel, cocooned in their metal and glass. The road is running with water and I can hear it rattling on the mudguards. Clouds thicken again. That burst of sunlight that tempted me out has long gone. 

The final hill, protected slightly by being in a steep valley, I focus on the road a metre ahead of the front wheel and try to make my breathing steady. Legs are burning, complaining I haven't asked them to do this for weeks. Hundred k rides seem a long way off right now. Back on the lane home, the puddle waits for me and it seems deeper in this direction. I try to judge the right speed. Too fast and I will get wet. Too slow and I will have to put a foot down. I get it wrong - too fast. Wind assistance not factored into speed calculations. Wet from the knees down. I have just replaced the rear wheel bearing and the pain of making it wet again is uppermost in my mind. The steep lane down to the house is muddy. The farmer who owns the land around us has been driving his tractor across the fields muck spreading and a lot of the field is now on the road. The discs complain about the mud in a loud screeching voice all the way down. 

It is good to be back on the bike again but it's not long enough. I need more. Maybe tomorrow......


----------



## 13 rider (16 Feb 2020)

After yesterday's soaking didn't fancy a long ride today . Awoke to less windy conditions than forecast ,checked the weather app and between 9 and 10 least chance if rain so an hour it is. Decided as its a short one I headed for the hills . Through Newtown Linford and turned on to the quiet lanes around Ulverscroft and the amount of water running off the fields was amazing meaning the roads were covered in debris .Up Polly Botts lane was like riding up a river at the cross roads I went right rather than my normal left which would normally be a rapid descent regular top 40mph but today I was on the brakes all the way down dodging gravel . Made it down safely a couple of twitchy moments . Then the steady climb up Priory lane and into Woodhouse ,Church hill then the Swithland wood climb which then led onto my least favourite climb of Warren hill . A hill I normally go round but today was about elevation so ground my way up . Not sure why I dislike this hill as I don't mind climbing but there something about this one I just don't like . I was in my Defy as it has mudguards and it lowest gear is 39/28 which was definitely required as I grovelled my way up . As I crested this I felt the full force if the headwind which meant the descent back into Newtown Linford was also slower than normal . Home with 11.6 miles in the bag with 1325ft of upness which explains the average of 13.6 mph . most of the hills are around 200ft so I was going up quite often . Hardly got rained on and the hills and hedges mainly sheltered me so not too bad conditions certainly better than forecast


----------



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> Out early this morning trying to avoid the worst of Denis . Rolled out at 0630 into not to bad conditions set off on a 50 mile loop optimistically hoping to be home before the strong winds . Anstey,Cossington ,Gaddesby on to the first climb of the day up Ashby Foeville hill had a bit of a tailwind up it . Smashed a Strava pr on Gaddesby lane could really feel the wind behind me as I went uphill at 24mph ,still nowhere near the Kom !!. On to the second climb of the day up Saxileby hill again a helpful tailwind . Then finally turned into the wind just as it starts to rain .On the ridge into the wind is hard work so the right turn onto Lawn lane as most welcome . The rain comes and goes in heavy showers . Through Wymeswold and Hoton on to Cotes road into Barrow and a strong headwind now . As I grovelling into the wind a mate past me in their work van in the opposite direction could see him thinking look at that nutter . Slow progress home as the wind continues to pick up . Home with 50.1 miles (a day for just enough) at a steady 14.8 mph .A first proper test for my gore shakedry waterproof which it past with flying colours made a mistake of not putting on overshoes so my feet were a tad damp . Probably should have only done 2 hours but been a bad month for milage so pushed my luck a bit ,glad to get home before it got any worse


well done , a lot of floods reported around me with road closures and people getting stranded as well as the winds so i just turboed it today


----------



## pawl (16 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> After yesterday's soaking didn't fancy a long ride today . Awoke to less windy conditions than forecast ,checked the weather app and between 9 and 10 least chance if rain so an hour it is. Decided as its a short one I headed for the hills . Through Newtown Linford and turned on to the quiet lanes around Ulverscroft and the amount of water running off the fields was amazing meaning the roads were covered in debris .Up Polly Botts lane was like riding up a river at the cross roads I went right rather than my normal left which would normally be a rapid descent regular top 40mph but today I was on the brakes all the way down dodging gravel . Made it down safely a couple of twitchy moments . Then the steady climb up Priory lane and into Woodhouse ,Church hill then the Swithland wood climb which then led onto my least favourite climb of Warren hill . A hill I normally go round but today was about elevation so ground my way up . Not sure why I dislike this hill as I don't mind climbing but there something about this one I just don't like . I was in my Defy as it has mudguards and it lowest gear is 39/28 which was definitely required as I grovelled my way up . As I crested this I felt the full force if the headwind which meant the descent back into Newtown Linford was also slower than normal . Home with 11.6 miles in the bag with 1325ft of upness which explains the average of 13.6 mph . most of the hills are around 200ft so I was going up quite often . Hardly got rained on and the hills and hedges mainly sheltered me so not too bad conditions certainly better than forecast




Kudos for that ride considering the conditions.At my age I’m happy 😊 to achieve 13MPH on normal give and take roads


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Feb 2020)

The weather didn’t seem that bad mid morning, it wasn’t raining and the wind wasn’t as bad as the weather app suggested so I decided to take a chance on a short ride. I stayed fairly close to home in case I needed to give up early and had a rough plan which should have avoided any floods although the lake opposite our house which should be a field should have been a clue. It was quite pleasant when I set off towards Whixall and the wind had dried the lanes off nicely then I found the first flood where I have never seen a flood, which was quite deep but I got through with wet feet only to find another even bigger flood, whichever way I chose I was going to get wet so I slowly went through, too slowly unfortunately and got really wet feet 😢. No choice but to carry on now so carried on to Alkington where I tried to stop the only car I saw to warn them they wouldn’t get through the floods but she wouldn’t stop. Splashed through some more shallow floods back to Hollinswood, Coton, Waterloo, Poolhead, Creamore where the wind started to pick up again and the rain and hail started, I carried on to Wem and decided when I got there that now would be a good time to head home as I don’t like the wind when it can blow me across the road. 18.7 miles at 14.5mph. Lots of snowdrops flowering now so it must be nearly spring.


----------



## Old jon (17 Feb 2020)

Raindrops on the windowpanes were not part of today’s plan but the wind looked brisk enough to blow the clouds away. And by the time I was ready to pedal, it had done just that.

But it was brisk, and icy cold too. By the time I had reached Water Lane the intended route had been altered. Shorter, flatter and just easier and quicker. On the geared bike again and expecting the odd stop here and there to adjust things. Before leaving I had altered the way the gear cable went around the headstock, and before riding a hundred yards I wanted to alter it back. So I did, and gear changing improved.

Anyway, onto the towpath at Office Lock, and that wind fair whistles down that towpath. Reached Viaduct Road and considered, for maybe ten seconds, to turn off there and take the road to Otley. Nah, the higher the road goes the stronger the wind blows. Keep on to Rodley. Walkers and dog walkers, two or three other cyclists and then after passing the bridge at Newlay a lass walking two horses. Thinking back, they may have been ponies, a bit smaller than a horse. Not that I know anything at all about the creatures.

After Newlay is Rodley. A pause to eat a banana and take a drink then about turn and enjoy the wind pushing me back the way I came. Reached the turn off to Kirkstall Station and took that, noticing that the correct title is Kirkstall Forge station. It was the forge of that name not too long ago. But no more. Still, this leads me back to roads and traffic and cycle paths. Which are easier to ride on the geared bike but there are still a lot of sharp turns to make. Town centre reached, turn right to rejoin the towpath for a few hundred yards before making tyre tracks through a bit of Hunslet and then home. Cold still after seventeen miles, and the rear change wants more adjusting. But still with the grin.

No pics or video. The phone refused to let me use the camera. Have a map instead.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Feb 2020)

At last I'm back on the bike. Bug was a rotter. The weather has been as bad. Storm Ciara followed by Storm Dennis. So the rivers here are spreading out significantly. My route today was designed to avoid re-routed traffic and the flooding. I viewed Longdon Marsh from Hillend and it was well under. I also detoured to see the water at Clive's Farm. That's high too. On my run back I bumped into Bill D who was in reasonable form. Like me he had been dodging the water. Bit tired from the ride. Must be after effects from that bug. 36 smiles


----------



## Donger (17 Feb 2020)

33.3 miles today, dodging (or trying to dodge) showers and chasing rainbows. Although the Severn has yet to breach its banks, lots of roadside streams and ditches have done, with water streaming across the roads in all sorts of unusual places. Got well and truly splattered. On the way out to Arlingham and Frampton I paused for a moment at Epney. That big black cloud in the first photo is directly above Arlingham, where I was heading ....




Decided to do Frampton first, and got well and truly soaked by the time I got there ... in beautiful sunshine ...




By the time I'd battled the wind to Arlingham and turned the bike around, another shower had come and gone, and I was starting to benefit from a considerable tailwind. There were also plenty of nice sightings of rainbows to be had on the way back. This was in Longney ...




... and this on the way from Longney to Elmore (note the flooded drainage ditch, which was recently dug out to a depth of about ten feet) ...




Always nice to ride along with views of rainbows.




Now to dry myself off and get warm.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## C R (17 Feb 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> At last I'm back on the bike. Bug was a rotter. The weather has been as bad. Storm Ciara followed by Storm Dennis. So the rivers here are spreading out significantly. My route today was designed to avoid re-routed traffic and the flooding. I viewed Longdon Marsh from Hillend and it was well under. I also detoured to see the water at Clive's Farm. That's high too. On my run back I bumped into Bill D who was in reasonable form. Like me he had been dodging the water. Bit tired from the ride. Must be after effects from that bug. 36 smiles
> 
> View attachment 504988


Looks like Upton is about to flood tonight. A colleague who lives in Ryall was saying the other day that the new raised road was supposed to be above the 100 year event height, it is something that within its first year of service it's already being overtopped.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2020)

A couple of utility trips today, just 10.04 miles, it’s still windy and there was a bit of rain during the bright sunny spells, and a LOT of surface water on the roads.


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Feb 2020)

First outdoor ride of the year for me today, running errands. Only 7 miles, but lots of flooded roads and very heavy rain and hail. Completely soaked through.

Looked down at my computer at one point and saw I was going 27mph, I won't lie, my thoughts were: "Wow, my time on Zwift has made me a much stronger rider! I am going so fast!"

It was only on the return journey that I noticed the massive headwind...


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Feb 2020)

It’s been quite a nice day today after storm Dennis and despite a lot of rain last night there was more grass than water in the fields so I hoped for a longer ride. Still a lot of water on the roads but better than yesterday as I headed off to Northwood, Waterloo, through some floods to Edstaston, Creamore, into Wem and over the railway crossing to Aston, as I turned to Aston I found a big deep flood so turned back without getting wet and went the other way and onto Barkers Green, more big puddles and mud to Tilley and Nonely , Brandwood, up the hill to Myddle, back to Burlton with the plan to go to Colemere when I got a puncture. Pulled over in a muddy gateway to sort it changed the tube and found the spare one wouldn’t inflate either which was more than a bit annoying. Everything was too wet and muddy to patch either of the tubes so it was a walk home, luckily it was only 3 miles and wasn’t raining. It’s much easier changing inner tubes in a warm dry kitchen so it’s ready to go again and I have ordered some gator skin tyres which I have on the other bike. Found a hole in the spare tube which explains why that was no good. 22.5 miles on the bike and 3 miles pushing it home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Feb 2020)

A couple of rides today, both to see what the rising river levels caused by Storm Dennis were doing to Shrewsbury.

For the first I headed out about mid morning and did a bit of a tour round town before heading out to Upton Magna, Atcham, the long way round to Cross Houses then Berrington and home via Condover.

I headed into Coleham to start with where the road into the town centre was blocked by the flood barriers having been put up. Despite several signs warning that the road was closed there were still a few drivers arriving and looking surprised that the road was closed. There was water out on the road here which I haven't seen in a while.

I headed into the town centre next via Greyfriars Bridge and found quite a spectacle with the level being so high. Probably best if I let the photos do the talking rather than trying to describe it all.

Having done my tour I headed out of town past the Prison and into Castlefields where my usual route along Sydney Avenue is blocked and so was the underpass that I usually use to connect to the old canal path. En route to Upton Magna I encountered a flood in a place I haven't seen it before (and was difficult to judge how deep it was) and one by Attingham Park which has been there a while wbut was deeper than before which slowed the traffic down a bit.

At Atcham I unexpectedly met up with my parents who had decided to have a look at theview from the old bridge while they were passing. The Atcham to Cross Houses road is always one of the first to flood so no surprise that it was well underwater so I needed to head up the road a bit and take another lane to cut across - this one had an unexpected flood too which looked deeper than I'd like so with a bit of a struggle I got past on a very squelchy verge.

I went out of my way to Cross Houses to see what the other end of the road was like and had a worrying moment when I thought the lorry coming up fast behind me with not enough room to overtake wasn't going to stop. It did but it was _very _close (timber waggon - they have a bit of a reputation I believe).

The rest of the trip was a lot less eventful but was mostly into a strong headwind so a bit of an effort. I had the legs cramp up towards the end which surprised me on a fairly short ride.

23.8 miles at 10.3 mph average.






Coleham Head.





St. Julians Friars. The council had warned they expected this car park to flood well in advance so not sure if people didn't believe them? The Fiat nearest had gone when I went back later.





Not much chance of oncoming cyclists today.





View across The Quarry.





At Victoria Quay the water is encroaching but deliveries still have to be made.





Flood barrier built to full height. They don't do that every time.





Roushill: the water is sneaking up through the drains. This will be flooded if the river keeps rising.





Castle Walk footbridge. I think that might be somebody's decking.





Sydney Avenue.





Later on near Cronkhill.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Feb 2020)

Second ride. In the afternoon I heard that the river was still rising and that it had got out into a few roads that don't usually flood so I dropped down into town to have another look. I headed into Coleham again where I was surprised at how much extra water there was. Likewise after crossing Greyfriars Bridge. Heading along Town Walls and St. Chad's Terrace I encountered the first signs of traffic problems as Smithfield Road was now underwater. Roushill and Raven Meadows had issues too.

I tried to get to Coton Hill but my way was blocked at Chester Street so I got what photos I could and headed through town again to leave over the English Bridge. The traffic problems were getting really bad now and at the end of Old Pott's Way it was proper gridlock in all directions as people tried to get across town without using the flooded routes. I think it's safe to say that I got home quicker than almost anyone else.

9 miles for this one at 9.4 mph average (to be expected when spending a lot of time pushing the bike.





Coleham Head again.





St. Julians Friars





Smithfield Road.





Raven Meadows.





Roushill. The drain I pictured earlier is still bubbling up.





Chester Street.





Looking along Cross Street to Chester Street. I understand the occupants of this car were brought out by boat.





Old Coleham. I hope the new development on the right will be flood resistant.





Nobody is going anywhere fast on the inner ring road..........





............or on the new bypass either it seems.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Feb 2020)

It must be a long time since Shrewsbury last flooded like that.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> Looks like Upton is about to flood tonight. A colleague who lives in Ryall was saying the other day that the new raised road was supposed to be above the 100 year event height, it is something that within its first year of service it's already being overtopped.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


It's odd but as they built it I didn't think it was high enough. The usual flooding spot at the Marina wasn't raised much at all. The Hanley Road floods much, much more often, yet no efforts to do anything about that. Something strange about the planning goes on somewhere. 

There's a widening project going on on the Worcester south link. Supposed to mitigate queuing and free up land for housing on this side of the river. But there's a pinch point at Powick so unless Powick is knocked down that will be the usual limitation. Furthermore it floods on the approach to the south link at Powick with apparently no attempt to deal with that. Mega bucks being spent but with probably no real benefit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Feb 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> It must be a long time since Shrewsbury last flooded like that.


Around 10 years since it last affected Coleham and Smithfield road like this I think. It came up higher still in 2000 but isn't going to match that this time. Having said that, there is more heavy rain forecast in Wales over the next couple of days so who knows what will happen.

I've been down again today to accompany my brother as he needed to check the situation at work (he works on the Sabrina pleasure boat). The river peaked overnight at 4.85 metres and had dropped to about 4.75 by the time I got there.

I'm really surprised at the number of people who think that the road closures don't apply to them and had to talk one driver out of driving through the flooded length of Longden Coleham as they'd have washed more water into the flooded shops and couldn't have passed the flood barrier at Coleham Head anyway.

There was another on Smithfield Road that weaved round two lots of cones and road closed signs only to be confronted by the water.

I should emphasise that on the whole, Shrewsbury *is *open for business. Just use park-and-ride if arriving by car or walk or cycle to the centre.

Edit to add: I almost forgot to mention the guy who was attempting to deliver a piece of equipment to St. Julian's Friars. I saw him turn away from the closure while I was there then near the English Bridge saw him again (after he'd been on a long detour round the edge of town). The site he was trying to get to is at least 3 feet under water but nobody had thought to let him know he couldn't deliver. I was able to advise that getting there wasn't going to happen today and last I saw he was trying to phone his boss for further instructions.

Another edit to add: Doug tells me that he got surprised while working when what he thought was a chunk of log moved and turned out to be an otter. I didn't know we had them around here (unless it got swept down to us from elsewhere). They also had a bit of an issue as someone forgot to move the bins from under the gangway and they were crushed as the angle changed with the rising water. Oops.

12.9 miles at 8 mph average. More walking than cycling.





Leaving Doug at the boat. The gangway he is on would usually be well below the level of the quay.





Smithfield Road. The fire engine is on its way to the Shrewsbury Hotel where the fire alarm was warbling away merrily.





Roushill. The water is higher than when I was last here but the line of debris at the edge shows it's fallen from the peak.





Raven Meadows - again higher than when I was last here. I splashed through the water yesterday but I'm not going to attempt it today.





The bus station. No services from here today.





Smithfield Road again from Frankwell footbridge. With it being half-term lots of people have brought their kids down to splash in the water.





On the Frankwell side of the bridge the one set of steps is a no go.





The whole length of Longden Coleham is now flooded and there is water in many of the shops unfortunately. Doesn't stop people wanting to drive through though.





Acess to and from Greyfriars footbridge is only for those with wellies today.





A diferent angle of Coleham Head.


----------



## gavgav (18 Feb 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> It must be a long time since Shrewsbury last flooded like that.


22 years I think, certainly not seen it this bad for many many years.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Feb 2020)

A few rides recently that I’ve not put in here...

a day off today as Lisa and Georgia have gone to Chichester, I’m on dog duty.

We went for a walk on Mothecombe beach at 7.30 for a few hours,?then I went straight out on my Spa. I was surprised to see the cows out, the ground is soaked.
A few new lambs, 4 buzzards and a pair of yellowhammers

https://www.strava.com/activities/3113343457


----------



## Old jon (19 Feb 2020)

Brrrr! But you all know that. New stuff, I took the geared bike out for a ride this morning. Almost predictable and certainly not unusual. Just like the temperature in February.

Checking over the bike before starting, with a bit more care than normal, all looked in good order. And thirty one miles later all was still in good order, so I guess the build has settled. Though I will not be surprised if the guess is wrong. Time to ride, down the oddly quiet main road and then wander through Holbeck. Ride along Water Lane, under the wings, and become aware of the wind. Goody, a tailwind. This helped all the way across the river and up to the clock at Oakwood, and further as well but not very noticeable while climbing Boot Hill. That is always a heave. Just after the crest turn right onto Red Hall Lane.

Skeltons Lane then leads to the first Thorner Lane of the ride, turn left and ride through that village. And for the first time in a while leave by way of Milner Lane. A quiet road, a few houses on one side, big green hill on the other. And a sharp little hill that leads to the junction with the second version of Thorner Lane. Stay on the flatter stretch of Milner Lane and dodge a few dog walkers. Not fair really, they are well behaved.



Continue to East Rigton, turn right at Rigton Green and at the top of the rise turn right again towards Bramham. Don’t often go this way, a nice change. West Woods Road from Bramham to Wattle Syke and down that to Collingham. This is the A58, and after a bite to eat I rode all the way into Leeds, up the hills and down. A squiggle back across the river and the final climb of the day brought me to my front door. All them miles and 1699 feet of up ( innit annoying, a number like that? ) and still my feet were freezing. But the smile was also there, for a good ride.

Strange, the way roads meander about


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Feb 2020)

Weather forecast was a bit iffy. I headed out anyway for the standard circuit of the Hills. The weather was actually not bad at all and despite recent storms the roads were fine. I met Will D just above Ledbury so we rode to Eastnor together. Mark B came the other way so we exchanged notes on the state of flooding on the Severn. It's a notable event for sure. The usual spot at Bromsberrow was flooded. An easy dodge is available. A bit of drizzle accompanied my last miles but it didn't stop me buying some onion sets to plant when the weather improves. 40 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (19 Feb 2020)

A routine trip across to the east end of Glasgow. Waiting in for a delivery.

Only thing of note was the weather.
Wet , but for the first time in a week, no wind.


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Feb 2020)

Actually managed to finish a ride today without having to cut it short because of the weather or punctures. I wanted to try the route I had planned on Monday so apart from a detour to Poolhead to avoid the floods near Edstaston the start was the same as Monday but carried on to Colemere and part way round the mere before taking the wrong lane to Whitemere which was still the right direction just a bit further up the Ellesmere-Shrewsbury road then back to the plan past Whitemere to Lee, past Ellesmere College, into Ellesmere, out to Elson, Trench, back to the Mere at Ellesmere, Coptiviney taking a few guesses as to which turnings I wanted to get to Welshampton ( I have only come this way from the other direction, it’s surprising how different places look from the other way) there aren’t too many direction signs and quite a few lanes to choose from, luckily I was correct and got to Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Northwood and home. Most of the floods have either gone or are only part way across the lanes now so I didn’t get wet feet this time. Weather wasn’t that good but better than it had been.42.18 miles@14.3 mph.


----------



## Algarvecycling (20 Feb 2020)

Went to Portimao to see the start of this years Volta ao Algarve and wished the guys a good race.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2020)

A filthy day, I just needed to pop to the post office which is a couple of miles away, I'm trying no to use the car for short journeys but i nearly did today. I got the bike out and it wasn't raining hard but it was windy, did the two miles to Blewbury with the most horrendous side wind for the first mile. 
After I finished in the PO i went outside and it was lashing down, rather than face the headwind I carried on towards and down the B4016 along a bit of open road where the rain was stinging my face, then to East Hagbourne, where there was some protection from the wind, but not much. I finally got home soaked through to the skin. A bracing 6.13 miles


----------



## Donger (21 Feb 2020)

Another 25.3 miles for me today. Met up with @Dark46 for a blustery ride down the lanes. Quite hard going into the wind. Fortunately the roads were OK though. The only visible floods were on the opposite bank of the Severn near Stonebench, where the fields looked like a lake. When we got to Saul we hung a right to loop around along the Severn at Priding and through Fretherne and Frampton before turning into the canal side cafe at Saul Marina. There I shamelessly blagged a coffee and a bacon butty off @Dark46 (thanks, buddy) before heading back to Quedgeley together .... with the benefit of a powerful tailwind. Another nice ride in good company, proving once again that it's always worth the effort of getting out there, even when the weather isn't so great.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2020)

A wind blown 40 miler under grey skies this afternoon. We've not had anywhere near the level of rain that the west has has so I was hoping the roads would be dry - not a chance as what we've had just isn't draining away and Sunday is now going to be a bike cleaning day again.

Out the usual Falkenham & Kirton way, then straight(ish) through to Waldringfield, back down again to Brightwell for a quick snap for the church thread on the photo section,





Up to Martlesham, down to Foxhall and back up again to Rushmere and Westerfield and down yet again through the outskirts of Ipswich and on to Nacton - hoping to keep the time spent battling the headwind to a minimum. A quick stop at Nacton foreshore for another pic




and then the final run for home. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3119561505


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Feb 2020)

A tad more benign today than previous weekends 
Wish the breeze was a bit less er, breezy, but at least not too cold. In fact positively springlike as I rode across Hawarden Bridge this morning.




Eery art deco factory, unused for many years inspired the B&W pics.




I usually head back along the north bank of the Dee, but pressed on south for a few miles.




Interesting riding last few weeks, on the plus side, not icy and freezing cold so it has been nice getting out.
22 miles today, few tweaks needed to bike later, including firmer spring in headshock suspension, and 32c Conti's going on for better speed on roads.


----------



## Old jon (22 Feb 2020)

It was windy out there. Where I live is a bit sheltered, most days the breeze does not even ripple the water in the birdbath. The birds could have surfed in there this morning.

But I wanted a ride, so wheeled out the geared bike yet again, made a couple of little adjustments and pedalled off towards Holbeck and Office Lock. The intention was to ride to Otley, possibly via Farnley. Off the towpath at Viaduct Road, drop to Kirkstall Road and start the three miles of mostly up to Lawnswood. Just past the playing field entrance there was a bunch of cyclists, on the pavement, likely waiting for the final club member to turn up. I was not that person.

Further on, the wind was a blessed nuisance, other B words are available. The road bends to the left, more of a headwind but there were still gusts from different directions. By the time the Bramhope roundabout was in sight, I had had enough. Turn right to ride up Kings Road and at the end turn right again. A large scale U turn around Golden Acre Park. Drop down the hill, the trees moderating the wind a bit, the take the next two left turns onto Eccup Lane.



The road leads to the reservoir, the dam end of it. And it was well windy there. Keep going, and reach the A61 and turn right. Smack into a wind so strong I could barely pedal. Yeah, I have gears and used them, all the low ones anyway. Rather happy I was pointing homewards, and the wind eased a bit. Rode along Harrogate Road as far as the junction with Street Lane, which I followed past the big gates at Roundhay Park and on to the clock at Oakwood.

It is downhill from there to what was once the Fforde Grene pub, they used to have some good bands there at one time. Things change. More down to the town centre, aim for Crown Point to go back across the river. Not far to home now, still being knocked about by the wind. Front door in view and the grin was for the end of 21 difficult miles. But oddly enjoyable once they were finished.

A wind free map,


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2020)

Today was my last chance to get an Imperial ton in for the monthly challenge with the wind forecast a Leicester to Lincoln ride was my choice making use of a tailwind . The problem Leicester to Lincoln isn't a 100 miles apart so had to add a loop in which meant headwind sections . Out the door at 0630 into blustery conditions took the Defy as the TCR gas deep section wheels which would be a handful today . Took the route up the Wreake valley then the quiet lanes skirting Melton which are constantly rolling but mainly a tailwind was aiding progress . The first 45 mile's out to Castle Bytham were quickly eaten up thanks to the tailwind . This put me on an 180 degree loop to my cafe stop . As I turned more into the wind my progress slowed dramaticly at points I was down to 10 mph and the crosswinds were interesting to say the least !!. Made the cafe which was a welcome sight .Refueled I set off for another 5 miles if brutal headwind then finally turned north to Lincoln so now had cross tail wind . As the wind picked up the crosswinds got worst and gaps in hedges were met with a side swipe of wind . Finally turned East and I was flying Into Sleaford I was doing 26mph on the flats . The route then went back North west so headwind for some of it . At 75 miles saw a group of cyclists heading the other way the first I'd seen so I wasn't the only nutter out there . The last five miles were again into the wind and were hard work . Got to Lincoln station on 99.8 miles so a few loops of the car park were required to make the distance ,finished on 100.2 miles in 6.17.13 and I seem to have found the hillest route to Lincoln as I did 5610ft of upness of which half of it was in a supposedly flat Lincolnshire. No big hills just constant rolling terrain . A tough old day out there but target achieved thankfully


----------



## Mrs M (22 Feb 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A couple of rides today, both to see what the rising river levels caused by Storm Dennis were doing to Shrewsbury.
> 
> For the first I headed out about mid morning and did a bit of a tour round town before heading out to Upton Magna, Atcham, the long way round to Cross Houses then Berrington and home via Condover.
> 
> ...


A like for your ride but not for the flooding


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Feb 2020)

Needed some fresh air and, boy was it fresh? It was blowing well out there. This bug comes and goes so I sneaked this one in while it wasn't looking. I thought I'd take an old circuit on but I decided to loop down to Lulsley as that bit of road is often neglected. When I got to The White House I decided to add a bit more so went by Suckley Knowle and on to Stanford Bishop. It was blowing well up there. Down in the Frome valley I had to climb out over Acton Green before the run aling the Leigh Brook and the usual dodge around Malvern. Not an easy ride but I'm amazed how early the primroses, blackthorn and cherry are in flower. 36 smiles


----------



## Oxford Dave (22 Feb 2020)

Old jon said:


> It is downhill from there to what was once the Fforde Grene pub, they used to have some good bands there at one time.



The Fforde Green is no more? I saw some great gigs there in the 70s, including the first time I saw Here & Now.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2020)

Having popped into Felixstowe this morning, the weather didn't seem too bad so I thought I'd get in another quick ride so that tomorrow can be spent bike cleaning & doing domestics and having a rest prior to battling the breeze on the commute again.

I decided to do a regular anti-clockwise loop out to Westerfield, but as soon as I got to Falkenham, looked up and saw a buzzard being blown all over the place instead of doing its usual gracefull wheeling glide I realised that this was going to be fun - the wind was much stronger than yesterday. Despite this I persevered with the ride with the aid of some very sweary language heading directly into the wind along the Playford Road and finished up with another 33.5 miles. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3122607026


----------



## Old jon (22 Feb 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> The Fforde Green is no more? I saw some great gigs there in the 70s, including the first time I saw Here & Now.



Aye, it went a while ago. Managed out of business really. Damn, just been counting on my fingers, thirty years and some.


----------



## galaxy (23 Feb 2020)

Well New Years plans till going ahead . We decided at Xmas to make a plan of trying to cycle everything less than 4 miles where possible, 23 rd March and still mnaged everything and really enjoying it.Surpising how much we used the Car or Van for short Journeys. 14lbs in Lard has dissapered to, so healthier Year a head hopefully.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Feb 2020)

The clouds parted at lunchtime, so Mrs Tuesday and I took the tandem out for a spin. Ride somewhat curtailed by floods, including pictured here, on the aptly named "Noah's Ark Lane".

Spent the rest of the ride scouring the heavens for doves bearing olive branches, but only an acrobatic buzzard to be seen.


----------



## Donger (23 Feb 2020)

Another 32.5 miles for me today. Took one look out of the window at 7.30am and was put off doing the club ride (if indeed there was one) by the sight of my palm tree looking like it was doing semaphore. No way was I going out in that wind. Birds were flying backwards. Thankfully the wind dropped by lunchtime, so I was able to do an extended variant of my bread and butter ride around the lanes to Arlingham and Frampton.

The floods were still there on the opposite bank of the Severn at Stonebench, but the roads on my side of the river were mostly dry. Quite an uneventful ride, notable only for the fact that I seemed to be the only cyclist wearing shorts today. Got some funny looks. Kept on target for my usual yearly mileage, which requires 250 miles per month. It hasn't been the coldest of winters, but with all the storms and floods and windy weather, I have to say it has sometimes been tough finding the motivation to get out there. Glad I did finally manage to today.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## galaxy (23 Feb 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The clouds parted at lunchtime, so Mrs Tuesday and I took the tandem out for a spin. Ride somewhat curtailed by floods, including pictured here, on the aptly named "Noah's Ark Lane".
> 
> Spent the rest of the ride scouring the heavens for doves bearing olive branches, but only an acrobatic buzzard to be seen.
> 
> View attachment 505709


Lovely Tandem


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Feb 2020)

galaxy said:


> Lovely Tandem



Thank you! Bought 2nd hand a couple of decades ago. Once kids had grown out of it, completely refurbished a couple of years ago, incl new paint job. 

Brings us joy whenever we ride it.


----------



## footloose crow (23 Feb 2020)

*23 Feb Sunday afternoon spin and some philosophy*

I used to think I was immortal until I met an oncologist. Thereafter I thought every day was a precious jewel to be spent wisely and mindfully. Well that didn't last. Today I decided that immortality might be a bit boring. Stay with me on this. If you have an eternity of tomorrows, would you ever do anything? Or would you wait until the day was more perfect, the wind even gentler and going your way, dappled sunshine, a smoothly ironed road, a mysterious affliction to all internal combustion engines, tea shops every ten miles? I know that living by a surf beach, I surf less often than I did when it was a drive to get there because I keep waiting for better conditions, smoother waves, fewer people, warmer seas. I think immortality might be boring but remind me I said that next time I meet an oncologist. 

An immortal cyclist would not have gone out at anytime this month. And I haven't been out enough either. So this afternoon I have left my elderly father (we are doing respite care) with Madame Crow for an hour and gone out. It has stopped raining and the wind has dropped and although it is grey and near the end of a lazy Sunday afternoon, I have a need for the bike. 

Would I want to be immortal? And why don't I do this more often? These are the thoughts that run through my mind. Along with 'haven't these hills got a bit steeper?' and 'Am I always so breathless?'. I feel slow and fat. Old and tired. I am lifted by all the signs that Spring is coming. Camellias flowering. Daffodils in profusion. Wild garlic and penny wort running riot in the granite walled field edges. Then I worry that sporadic cycling for the last eight weeks between illness, holidays and family stuff means I am too unfit, legs puffy and weak, lungs shrunken and leaking like punctured bellows. I feel fraudulent wearing lycra, unworthy of being considered a regular cyclist, just a poseur. 







The back lanes north of Truro have been hammered by the storms this winter. Debris fans of gravel, grit and mud cover the road. Streams are still running off the fields, brown, swiftly flowing downhill to flood the boggy valley bottoms. I splash through them and realise how impossible these roads would have been a few days ago. 






I said I would only be out for an hour. I need to turn back now and find my way back into Truro. Faster roads here, more traffic. I have read in cycling magazines of reviewers describing how the bike they are testing 'spins along at 30 mph'. I want a bike like that. My bike spins along at 15mph unless I am going downhill and then I brake. Maybe it's just me? I try and try and although the road is what passes for flat in Cornwall, I can't hold it above 20mph for any length of time and that hurts. It is not to be immortal that I want, just to be that sprinter that wins the hilliest stage of the Tour de France, that leaves the peloton behind on the Paris-Roubaix, that sets a new Strava record on the Ventoux. I need a thigh and lung transplant.

Through Sunday evening quiet Truro and the lights stay green all the way. I am invincible. I am the greatest. I am on a hill.....oh dear, down through the gears and spin. The speed drops as the gradient climbs until both figures meet at eight. Eight mph. 8%. I have gone too fast lower down the hill and now I am in lactic purgatory until I have paid for the sin of pride. 

Home. Madame is cool. My father wants to know where I have been. I am fourteen again, accounting for my absence to him. But I want to share with you that on that final hill.....new best time on Strava! I am now 1729 out of 4264. I guess that means that I won't be on the Tour this summer?


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *23 Feb Sunday afternoon spin and some philosophy*
> 
> I used to think I was immortal until I met an oncologist. Thereafter I thought every day was a precious jewel to be spent wisely and mindfully. Well that didn't last. Today I decided that immortality might be a bit boring. Stay with me on this. If you have an eternity of tomorrows, would you ever do anything? Or would you wait until the day was more perfect, the wind even gentler and going your way, dappled sunshine, a smoothly ironed road, a mysterious affliction to all internal combustion engines, tea shops every ten miles? I know that living by a surf beach, I surf less often than I did when it was a drive to get there because I keep waiting for better conditions, smoother waves, fewer people, warmer seas. I think immortality might be boring but remind me I said that next time I meet an oncologist.
> 
> ...


I call it a draw your quicker than me on escape from Truro but I'm quicker on St Clements.I not at all competitive but I'm coming back in July and now have a segment to target


----------



## footloose crow (23 Feb 2020)

13 rider said:


> I call it a draw your quicker than me on escape from Truro but I'm quicker on St Clements.I not at all competitive but I'm coming back in July and now have a segment to target


Excellent. I need a target to spur me on....


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Feb 2020)

Another cold, wet and windy day although not as windy as it had been but I decided to go out anyway convincing myself that as the field wasn’t flooded the lanes wouldn’t be either, it didn’t take long before I discovered this wasn’t quite true. I started off to Whixall and soon found the huge, deep and cold flood was back just past the school, carried on now with wet feet to turn to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, Blackloe, Alkington, Tilstock, back to Whixall, Coton, Poolhead, Creamore, Horton avoiding the flood there by taking a detour to the Ellesmere road, past the flood at Horton where a man with a tanker was pumping the water out of the house on the corner again, Loppington, Lyneal, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. The rain did stop about halfway round and the sun actually made a brief appearance but the wind was still enough to make it hard work. 33.31miles @14.5mph. All the lanes are flooded in places now although most weren’t very deep, I don’t actually mind riding in the rain that much but I am fed up with the wind now and not keen on splashing through huge puddles. There were lot’s of other cyclists out today, more than I normally see so it’s nice to see that I’m not the only person crazy enough to go out in this weather despite what my friends and family tell me.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Feb 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *23 Feb Sunday afternoon spin and some philosophy*
> 
> I used to think I was immortal until I met an oncologist. Thereafter I thought every day was a precious jewel to be spent wisely and mindfully. Well that didn't last. Today I decided that immortality might be a bit boring. Stay with me on this. If you have an eternity of tomorrows, would you ever do anything? Or would you wait until the day was more perfect, the wind even gentler and going your way, dappled sunshine, a smoothly ironed road, a mysterious affliction to all internal combustion engines, tea shops every ten miles? I know that living by a surf beach, I surf less often than I did when it was a drive to get there because I keep waiting for better conditions, smoother waves, fewer people, warmer seas. I think immortality might be boring but remind me I said that next time I meet an oncologist.
> 
> ...


An excellent read again. I know what you mean about the thigh transplant, just my left one.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Feb 2020)

The wind was`nt too bad this morning and it was dry after the over night rain. I left it until late morning before venturing out. That was a mistake. There is an adage about don`t put off until tomorrow what you can do today. I will tweek that a bit as in don`t put off your ride to later if you can do it now. It had just started to rain as I went out the door and I thought that it would blow over, well it should in the wind. Before I got to the bottom of the road it was lashing down, horizontal in fact. I said to myself that I must be mad, I was but then in need of a ride. I got to about a mile and turned around, I was soaked so returned home. I don`t mind being out and getting caught in the rain but starting out .....
After lunch the sky had cleared but the wind had increased but I thought lets go for it as more rain is forecast tomorrow. Sure enough it was windy and perhaps did`nt choose the best of routes, the wind direction being mainly from the side (NW) mad it harder to keep straight line. I just did a usual route to Cotton on the main road and came back via Mendlesham and Mendlesham Green and Stowupland. There was quite a bit of water about but nothing major. The wind eased a little by the time I got back. In total today 22.4 miles at 16.3mph average which considering the wind speed of 28mph with 40 gusts was`nt that bad. I`d love to take the carbon bike out but that is not as stable in these winds. I felt a lot better for getting that ride in.


----------



## tyred (23 Feb 2020)

Longest ride of the year so far - 52.19 miles.  Horrendous headwinds in places - struggled to maintain 5mph on the flat at times,  often very cold, I guess because the wind is blowing across snow-covered peaks.  A few hail shotgun pellet showers mean my face is probably pock-marked.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 Feb 2020)

galaxy said:


> Well New Years plans till going ahead . We decided at Xmas to make a plan of trying to cycle everything less than 4 miles where possible, 23 rd March and still mnaged everything and really enjoying it.Surpising how much we used the Car or Van for short Journeys. 14lbs in Lard has dissapered to, so healthier Year a head hopefully.


I hate to tell you but we are still in February !


----------



## Ian H (23 Feb 2020)

A 200 k audax event from Cranbrook, near Exeter today. Horribly hilly, horrible headwind for the first part. Some rain early on, but that died out. 12hrs on the road. I'm knackered. Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> A tad more benign today than previous weekends
> Wish the breeze was a bit less er, breezy, but at least not too cold. In fact positively springlike as I rode across Hawarden Bridge this morning.
> View attachment 505568
> 
> ...


By way of a postscript, there is a project underway to save this building, the John Summers Steelworks HQ, built in 1907, with the Victorian Society leading the way. They may need to raise a few bob ....


----------



## Kryton521 (24 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> By way of a postscript, there is a project underway to save this building, the John Summers Steelworks HQ, built in 1907, with the Victorian Society leading the way. They may need to raise a few bob ....



No!!! Leave me out of it!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Feb 2020)

Today I had a visit to make in Worcester. So, of course, I had to turn it into a ride. My usual dodge at Bransford didn't work as the lane was flooded. The Teme is still very high. Plenty of water was on the roads on the way to Wichenford but no show stoppers if you don't mind damp feet. The crossing of the Severn at Holt revealed that my usual lane would be flooded so I climbed out for the alternative. Then I took the wrong lane. No worries tho' as I came out at Ombersley and an easy correction to put me back on route. Rounding by Hadley my rear tyre went down. While I was sorting it two drivers asked if I was OK. It was school run time as I went by Claines. One school mum sorted me out with the correct street where Martin S lives. I picked up the shirt he was keeping for me, had a cuppa and a chat. Time to go I headed back through town. Powick roundabout isn't too bad at the moment as traffic has been calmed by the roadworks. Just a bit more headwind to get me back to complete a ride with a difference or three. 40 smiles


----------



## C R (24 Feb 2020)

I was starting to fear that I wouldn't be able to get a ride for the 50km a month challenge, with yesterday being my last chance this month. In the morning the wind was very loud against our window, and I resigned myself to forfeiting the chance. Luckily the weather improved, and after lunch Mrs CR shooed me out of the door.

It was still quite blowy, but not as bad as it had been in the morning, and it was sunny and not too cold. I chose a route I expected to be free of flooding, though it would mean riding into the wind in some of the sections.

Down past the garden centre to Kempsey, and the A38, then Kerswell Green, Kinnersley and Earls Croome and a left for Defford. I had the wind mostly side and behind, with some sudden gusts that were pushing me around a bit, but made it to the turn for Eckington without issues.

The bridge was open, and I turned into the picnic area for a rest and some photos. The river is as high as I have ever seen it, and the ground still quite soft from the floods. But the sun was out, the temperature was reasonable, and there were some interesting cloud formations to admire.










Rest and photos taken the next destination was Eckington and then the Combertons, which came quick with the help of the wind. 

After that Pershore, where a dozy driver coming out of my left from a side road nearly took me out, and reminded me why I ride early in the morning with fewer cars on the road.

Anyhow, I was ok, and wasn't going to let an idiot ruin my ride. Next destination was Pinvin, and then Drakes Broughton, now the wind was mostly against me, and it was getting hard work in places. I just took it easy and spun a smaller gear, getting through Wadborough and Littleworth quite a bit slower than usual.

Quite an enjoyable ride overall after almost a month of only commuting.

The map


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2020)

I’m getting thoroughly and abjectly pissed off with all the wind and rain, it’s no wonder folks just jump into cars for short journeys when the weather is wet and windy. I could’ve driven to the destination and back by the time I put my waterproofs on. Anyway I popped to the post office again in horrible weather, strong side winds, rain there and back, couldn’t be bothered to extend the journey. 4.25 miles.


----------



## C R (24 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m getting thoroughly and abjectly pissed off with all the wind and rain, it’s no wonder folks just jump into cars for short journeys when the weather is wet and windy. I could’ve driven to the destination and back by the time I put my waterproofs on. Anyway I popped to the post office again in horrible weather, strong side winds, rain there and back, couldn’t be bothered to extend the journey. 4.25 miles.


Today I was having to lean against the wind just to be able to ride straight.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2020)

Over three weeks waiting, and yesterday was the day. The excitement had been building with each postponement and I was dangerously close to being over-prepared. My first ever Audax. A calendar event originally scheduled for 9 February and postponed due to Storm Ciara. Rescheduled for 16 February, but postponed again due to an issue with the HQ venue (Storm Dennis paid us a visit too). So as I said, yesterday was the day. Finally.

Completing an audax has been on my mind since November. A permanent event was my first plan. I sent off to the organiser, received my brevet card and route sheet, and was raring to go! The following day I sprained my wrist and couldn't ride my bike. It took over two weeks to heal properly. Weather, family and Christmas scuppered my plans. While my wrist was healing, I started an endurance training plan on Zwift. Riding a static bike is easy with a sprained wrist. My last virtual ride was Tuesday when I felt I had over-trained from a 3.5 hour virtual ride on Sunday plus what I had been doing throughout the previous week.

Doubts entered my mind when leaving the house at 6:30 AM yesterday. Heavy rain was bouncing 50cm off the ground. Not promising. I drove the 1 hour and 20 minutes to the start and the rain seemed to lessen. The wind was starting to pick up, but wasn't too bad. Brevet card collected, bike and myself ready, we were given the signal for the informal start. No one moved. I was adjusting my helmet straps. Someone else was still loading his bike up. Another rider was wrestling with her buff. We started to trickle out in the next few minutes. I believe I was the third rider to leave the car park.

As I had only done a 100km ride once before, there was some trepidation. That ride had been quite flat. The Rutland & Beyond audax was not flat. Even when the ground was level or sloping down, it was all uphill. Respite from the wind was only found in areas with closely packed buildings. Four times, I nearly had the bike blown from under me.

The first 70km was not too bad. The rain abated after about an hour and a half of riding, not too long before we reached the first control at Rutland Water. There were no boats out on the water. Choppy doesn’t begin to cover how the reservoir appeared. Brevet card stamped, it was time to move on.







Part of what attracted me to audax was that riders can ride how they wish - join a group, ride solo, chat for a few minutes, ride in solitude. It wasn’t like a club ride where you are expected to ride in formation. I chatted with a nice chap called Paul who was riding in SPD sandals (his shoes had been rubbing), and a local chap who like me was impressed with the huge viaduct as we rode along the road through one of the massive arches.

Numerous very pretty villages exist along the route. I saw little thatched cottages, picturesque gardens and architectural delights/monstrosities straight from _Grand Designs_. Mostly I saw fields, thousands of sheep and lots of horses. Peaceful and relaxing.

On several hills, rainwater cascaded along the road surface in quarter-inch waves. Aqua-planing was a possibility on descents. I’d love to put my exceptional bike handling down to my superior bike skills. One day, I’ll get some. In the meantime, I’ll continue to trust in luck.

The second was an information control. Quick, simple, didn’t even have to stop. The third was a café where I inhaled two sausage rolls. Onwards.

An annoying incident that I won’t let spoil the day. I’m on a road not much wider than the width of a car. My legs are struggling to push the pedals up the hill against the wind pushing me down. I notice a car behind me. Old VW Golf, lowered suspension, apparent 12-year old at the wheel, girlfriend in the passenger seat. I’m on a hill and there’s no where to safely stop. I continue on. The driver starts revving his engine behind me in an attempt to intimidate me. I pedal on. I see a farm gate at the top of the hill. I plan to let him by there. He can’t wait that long. He comes pass me. I lean to the side so his wing mirror doesn’t hit me. My elbow catches his window, he’s that close. He gets to the top of the hill and stops. I’m still 15 metres away. He’s gesturing at me. His girlfriend is giving him a mouthful. He throws his arms up in the air and guns the engine. He’s gone. I continue turning the pedals.

The last 30km was difficult. 30km of non-stop headwind. A very strong headwind. With gusts. Did I mention it was windy?

Muscles were aching, neck was stiff, willpower was low. A mental battle ensued to keep the pedals turning. The wind was defeating me. I cursed audaxes, I cursed bikes, I cursed my stupidity for thinking I was ready. Every ascent, flat or descent required effort to move forward. At 80km, I thought I was done. No. Keep going. 85km done. 90km. 95. Not far now. Is the arrivée in the next village? The one after perhaps. Four villages later, I turn a corner. I’ve arrived.

Off the bike and into the control. Card stamped, time calculated. 6 hours 25 minutes.

Back outside, I sit on the back on the car. I smile. The smile turns into a grin.

*100.7km and 1,723m elevation in 6 hours 25 minutes (5h 28m without stops) with 26mph winds and gusts up to 40mph.*

One month until my next audax. And counting down.

PS 3 points in the bag for the half century challenge for February too!


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Over three weeks waiting, and yesterday was the day. The excitement had been building with each postponement and I was dangerously close to being over-prepared. My first ever Audax. A calendar event originally scheduled for 9 February and postponed due to Storm Ciara. Rescheduled for 16 February, but postponed again due to an issue with the HQ venue (Storm Dennis paid us a visit too). So as I said, yesterday was the day. Finally.
> 
> Completing an audax has been on my mind since November. A permanent event was my first plan. I sent off to the organiser, received my brevet card and route sheet, and was raring to go! The following day I sprained my wrist and couldn't ride my bike. It took over two weeks to heal properly. Weather, family and Christmas scuppered my plans. While my wrist was healing, I started an endurance training plan on Zwift. Riding a static bike is easy with a sprained wrist. My last virtual ride was Tuesday when I felt I had over-trained from a 3.5 hour virtual ride on Sunday plus what I had been doing throughout the previous week.
> 
> ...


I’m exhausted reading that. Well done


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Over three weeks waiting, and yesterday was the day. The excitement had been building with each postponement and I was dangerously close to being over-prepared. My first ever Audax. A calendar event originally scheduled for 9 February and postponed due to Storm Ciara. Rescheduled for 16 February, but postponed again due to an issue with the HQ venue (Storm Dennis paid us a visit too). So as I said, yesterday was the day. Finally.
> 
> Completing an audax has been on my mind since November. A permanent event was my first plan. I sent off to the organiser, received my brevet card and route sheet, and was raring to go! The following day I sprained my wrist and couldn't ride my bike. It took over two weeks to heal properly. Weather, family and Christmas scuppered my plans. While my wrist was healing, I started an endurance training plan on Zwift. Riding a static bike is easy with a sprained wrist. My last virtual ride was Tuesday when I felt I had over-trained from a 3.5 hour virtual ride on Sunday plus what I had been doing throughout the previous week.
> 
> ...


A ride of attrition there's, but you did it. Well done.


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Over three weeks waiting, and yesterday was the day. The excitement had been building with each postponement and I was dangerously close to being over-prepared. My first ever Audax. A calendar event originally scheduled for 9 February and postponed due to Storm Ciara. Rescheduled for 16 February, but postponed again due to an issue with the HQ venue (Storm Dennis paid us a visit too). So as I said, yesterday was the day. Finally.
> 
> Completing an audax has been on my mind since November. A permanent event was my first plan. I sent off to the organiser, received my brevet card and route sheet, and was raring to go! The following day I sprained my wrist and couldn't ride my bike. It took over two weeks to heal properly. Weather, family and Christmas scuppered my plans. While my wrist was healing, I started an endurance training plan on Zwift. Riding a static bike is easy with a sprained wrist. My last virtual ride was Tuesday when I felt I had over-trained from a 3.5 hour virtual ride on Sunday plus what I had been doing throughout the previous week.
> 
> ...


Utterly brilliant. Fantastic writing skills and you captured the essence of audax to a T. The number of times I've said to myself "normal people are home warm and dry having a nice breakfast at 11am after a lie in, why do I do this?" Often a much bluer paraphrased outpouring muttered under my breath. But the sense of achievement, the fantastic camaraderie (and often I'm at the back on my own but I still "belong") the stunning routes and friendly organisers and the sense of achievement, did I say that already? I think that's referred to as Type 2 fun. Some days there isn't even an awful point, and the cake!! Did I mention cake? The routine of finding a monthly audax to enter, or a permanent or DIY when not possible, really keeps the enthusiasm and fitness levels up. Never ever say "never again" on the day. i have many times, and by the morning I'm planning the next one 

Just brilliant, very well done. 👍💪🏆


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m exhausted reading that. Well done





ianrauk said:


> A ride of attrition there's, but you did it. Well done.





Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Utterly brilliant. Fantastic writing skills and you captured the essence of audax to a T. The number of times I've said to myself "normal people are home warm and dry having a nice breakfast at 11am after a lie in, why do I do this?" Often a much bluer paraphrased outpouring muttered under my breath. But the sense of achievement, the fantastic camaraderie (and often I'm at the back on my own but I still "belong") the stunning routes and friendly organisers and the sense of achievement, did I say that already? I think that's referred to as Type 2 fun. Some days there isn't even an awful point, and the cake!! Did I mention cake? The routine of finding a monthly audax to enter, or a permanent or DIY when not possible, really keeps the enthusiasm and fitness levels up. Never ever say "never again" on the day. i have many times, and by the morning I'm planning the next one
> 
> Just brilliant, very well done. 👍💪🏆
> View attachment 505944


Thank you. Type 2 fun indeed. I'm still grinning. 

A quote by me to myself during the audax as the rain was hammering me and the wind was trying to blow me off the bike, 
_"Not only am I the warden of the lunatic asylum, I'm also very proud to be an inmate"._


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thank you. Type 2 fun indeed. I'm still grinning.
> 
> A quote by me to myself during the audax as the rain was hammering me and the wind was trying to blow me off the bike,
> _"Not only am I the warden of the lunatic asylum, I'm also very proud to be an inmate"._


Oh brilliant, I might pinch that one and file for future times of need.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Over three weeks waiting, and yesterday was the day. The excitement had been building with each postponement and I was dangerously close to being over-prepared. My first ever Audax. A calendar event originally scheduled for 9 February and postponed due to Storm Ciara. Rescheduled for 16 February, but postponed again due to an issue with the HQ venue (Storm Dennis paid us a visit too). So as I said, yesterday was the day. Finally.
> 
> Completing an audax has been on my mind since November. A permanent event was my first plan. I sent off to the organiser, received my brevet card and route sheet, and was raring to go! The following day I sprained my wrist and couldn't ride my bike. It took over two weeks to heal properly. Weather, family and Christmas scuppered my plans. While my wrist was healing, I started an endurance training plan on Zwift. Riding a static bike is easy with a sprained wrist. My last virtual ride was Tuesday when I felt I had over-trained from a 3.5 hour virtual ride on Sunday plus what I had been doing throughout the previous week.
> 
> ...



The part of the world where I grew up. You started just up the road from where my Mum lives. Love that you liked the pretty villages and peaceful countryside. Sorry that I can't do anything about the wind or sh***y drivers. Remember doing a 50 mile ride one evening into the wind all the way. Was devastatingly tiring, when there were no downhill bits where I could stop pedaling and relax. You did well!


----------



## Fiona R (25 Feb 2020)

BrumJim said:


> The part of the world where I grew up. You started just up the road from where my Mum lives. Love that you liked the pretty villages and peaceful countryside. Sorry that I can't do anything about the wind or sh***y drivers. Remember doing a 50 mile ride one evening into the wind all the way. Was devastatingly tiring, when there were no downhill bits where I could stop pedaling and relax. You did well!


So true, everyone thinks flat is easy, but you never get a rest, and Dutch riders are strong for a reason. Dutch hills!


----------



## Oxford Dave (25 Feb 2020)

At last! First ride for more than ten days. The weather forecast looked promising last night, but I had to stay in as I was having something delivered - but got a text first thing telling me that the delivery had been put back a day, so off I went. Just a pootle round a regular route, just under 19 miles and I wasn't pushing myself, but was surprised to find my average speed was 13.2 mph, so maybe the enforced break did me more good than harm.


----------



## C R (25 Feb 2020)

Lovely start of the day here, sunny and blue skies, though by the time lunchtime came the clouds were around, and some showers too. No matter, the weather had already scuppered many rides this month, so I decided I would risk a couple of showers for a ten mile spin during my break. Glad I did, it was a bit blowy, but it was mostly sunny, and the couple of showers during the ride were very light, and I was dry by the time I got back.


----------



## ianbarton (25 Feb 2020)

Absolutely terrible! Lots of blue sky and only a few moments of very light drizzle. A slight breeze that was behind me on the homeward leg. Cycled through Prees and via Dobsons Bridge to Wem. I arrived in the cafe just before a large crowd, so I didn't have to queue. Cycled back home through Ightfield. Four floods on the route. Hardly deep enough to wet my feet. I need to go for a very cold bath and some self flagellation to recover.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2020)

Two utility rides today, one into town, the other to the Post Office again, dry roads, the wind has died down a lot, altogether a much better ride than yesterday. A ducks dick over 10 miles on the Brid of Hy.


----------



## Old jon (26 Feb 2020)

The sun was shining and everything was freezing. My garthing reckoned 2.2 degrees, you cannot argue with the inanimate. But I disagreed on principle. It was way colder than that.

And time to take the fixed for a ride, first time this month. Away down the road to Jack Lane and the wander through Holbeck and its mounds of rubble. Still windy as well, it was an easy quick decision to change the route I first thought of to ‘Sod this, the towpath is quieter. ‘ And it was, but it also channels the wind very efficiently. Head on. And me with only the one gear. Ah, it is all about the exercise and enjoying the view, just get on with it. And I did. Almost caught a rider whose bike was wearing bright blue tyres, shiny ones. What a great idea, and fun with it. Had I caught up I could have asked, as it is I will do the online thing.

There is more construction work at the site of the former power station at Kirkstall. A couple of big trucks using the normally deserted road by there. The next landmark is again historical, now student flats I think, but in my memory the Mackeson brewery. You could buy the stuff on draught in at least one pub in Leeds. And then the oldest brewery Leeds had, Kirkstall Abbey. OK they no longer brew anything there, but still. A mile or so further on, ‘Do I cross the railway line?’ No, carry on to Newlay. The Abbey Inn there has an acoustic night on Tuesdays. Anyway, leave the canal here. Or just after the pic . . .






Go down the hill, then Newlay Lane goes up. Steeper than I remember, embarrassingly so. Yup, I walked a bit of that. Back on the pedals when the gradient levelled, turn right at the main drag ( downhill ) and into Leeds on the A65. I have ridden this a few times now and the bike track is mostly good. Then there are the sharp right angle corners, riding fixed is not meant for corners like that, and mine has toe overlap as well. Life’s rich tapestry.

Rather than mix it with town centre traffic I rejoined the towpath just before it passes beneath Leeds City Station. Then a slightly longer than usual ride around the delights of Hunslet before heading up the hill for home. Fourteen and a bit miles, the thought of a hot shower made me smile.

A level map, except one bit, of course.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Feb 2020)

First wee spin out today on “Mr Arbuckle” holiday fat bike 
Went into the bike shop and the young guy said “ah, it’s the fat bike woman” 
Offered me a 40 euro discount straight away for 10 day hire 
Sadly

























Mr A is a bit tired, some trim missing and a new (mismatched) rear wheel but still magic fun to ride.
Just an hour out today but a very pleasant, not a care in the world feeling kind of ride 
Didn’t even bother to change, sporting my new Freddy’s cat house t shirt, no gloves (forgot) and (no helmet)


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2020)

Aaaaand yet another utility ride, but dry roads and sunny spells today, still a bit of wind, much nicer out. Just a loop to Blewbury to the post office again then onto Didcot for a bit of shopping. A badgers nadger over eight miles today.


----------



## Donger (26 Feb 2020)

I had a couple of targets in mind today ... 250 miles for the month, and 500 for the year so far. Ended up riding 40.5 miles, getting me beyond both of those targets. It was one of those rides where you just don't want it to stop. Lovely dry roads, a moderate breeze, slightly chilly but sunny and not much traffic about. I took the chance to amble around at a comfortable speed, taking every little side road that I usually ignore. I started by riding along the riverbank at Stonebench. The Severn was high, but within its banks. The recent floods on the opposite bank had not receded though.





After Saul junction, I headed off for Whitminster and Eastington, taking in detours in Nupend and Westend on the way. Then off to Slimbridge, taking in every little back lane I could. Turned around at the Wildfowl & Wetlands Trust, regretting not having my membership card on me .... otherwise I could have called in on the otters. Always a favourite pastime of mine.




The WWT is set in the wetlands between the River Severn and the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal and is approached by a long, flat, straight road that is lined with daffodils that will soon be in bloom. Should be quite a sight. To either side are soggy fields full of Canada and greylag geese:




I almost stopped off at the Black Shed when I got back to the canal.




It is a regular coffee and cake stop on our club rides, and I was tempted to call in for a bacon butty or a mug of soup. Thought better of it as there weren't too many hours of daylight left, so I rode back through Slimbridge village and out to Gossington, where I turned for home. To make sure I hit 40 miles for the day, I nipped along the village green in Frampton on Severn:




Bombed it back home to get back without needing lights. Bang on target now. Not bad going, given the weather in Gloucestershire this month .... two storms, two floods and an _almost _unending spell of rainy, windy weather that has cancelled all our club rides this month. Looking forward to Spring now. 
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Feb 2020)

Billy no mates today. Shame as it was breezy but nevertheless very pleasant. I opted for the run out by Hillend to see Longdon Marsh well.under water. I then took to higher ground by Redmarley and Brand Green. Traffic was being diverted along the lane at Highleadon which is usually a sign that the road is flooded at Maisemore. I climbed to Woolridge to view a vast expanse of flooding almost to the horizon. I didn't take my usual approach to the Hams as that was impassible except by boat. Instead Wickridge Street kept me high so that I could approach Chaceley from Corse Lawn. No go at Chaceley. This flooding event is one of the very highest. So I went around by Forthampton to view things at Chaceley Church. It's as high as it's ever been with parts of the graveyard under. Retracing I avoided the school as that would be flooded too. Indeed the stream which flows that way is crossed below Longdon and is flooded too. The headwind was a slight hindrance on the last miles but no more water thankfully. 55 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Feb 2020)

Donger said:


> the otters. Always a favourite pastime of mine.


Very cute for sure


----------



## Kryton521 (27 Feb 2020)

Cold, but sunny, acceptable wind. Still strong enough to push me off to one side or the other, and make the journey home into a real hard effort workout. Which I needed but didn't want!

Sorry, didn't stop to take pic's of the sun shining on the Bristol channel, take my word for it. Lovely view today!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Feb 2020)

Hey guys looks like another chuffing storm for the weekend! I'm going out regardless.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hey guys looks like another chuffing storm for the weekend! I'm going out regardless.


I ain’t, my bike will get dirty.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (27 Feb 2020)

After this mornings sleet and cold an oportunity opened up as the sun came out after lunch and as sure as eggs as eggs so did the wind pick up. This morning was so calm, why can`t it be calm when we go out on our bikes of late ?
The temperature had gone up to 40oF but I thought it would feel perishing so donned an extra layer. Six miles into the ride I had to stop to take the extra layer off and stuff it into a back pocket. The ride out to Finningham was into the wind so I thought at least I`d have a tail wind back which I did but must have been slower than I thought out, into a 21mph wind. My fitness should be getting better but I just seem to be getting slower. I look for any excuse but just think it is age. My left leg always seemed to get fatigued quite easily. I
The sun stayed out for most of the 23.8 mile ride and it felt almost pleasant in the sunshine. Todays ride brought up the total to 619.8 for the year so far so quite pleased. As the forecast is not good for the next two days I doubt that I will be out again until Sunday at the earliest. Still, I feel lucky that I have been out where a lot have not been able to. Surely the weather will get better soon so I can take out the summer bike which is very much feeling neglected. Roll the warm weather on.


----------



## Oxford Dave (27 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I ain’t, my bike will get dirty.


Me neither, I'll get dirty!


----------



## C R (27 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I ain’t, my bike will get dirty.


You jest, but I was hoping to try my new bike this Sunday. Looking at the forecast, though, it will be the old one taking me around.


----------



## gavgav (27 Feb 2020)

After near enough a month without a ride, due to other plans and the horrific floods and weather that have struck Shrewsbury, I finally managed to get out and complete my half century challenge ride, in the nick of time, today, whilst on holiday in the Lake District.

We drove to Grizedale visitor centre and hired some Hardtail Mountain Bikes, setting off in lovely sunshine, but with a blustery and bitterly cold wind blowing.

First off was some forest trail riding, with a good deal of uphill, through Grizedale forest, with some stunning views of the snow capped Cumbrian mountains.









We arrived at High Cross, where it was out onto the roads and down Hawkshead Hill, but with the wind blowing it needed pedalling even downhill! We branched off and along the Eastern side of Coniston Lake, with the very wet roads highlighting the downside of the Mountain Bikes......no mudguards and I was already soaked on the rear end and had a face splattered with mud and water.

We made decent progress along there and then began the steeper climbing up to Spark Bridge, before pausing for lunch in a small lay-by.
@rickshawphil making progress 





It began to rain lightly, here and so I donned a waterproof top, which would come in useful later in the ride! There was some nice downhill to Newby Bridge, where we paused for some photos. This time last year, @Rickshaw Phil and I had sat outside the hotel, there, in unbelievable 23c temperatures, enjoying a pint, but today it was about 3c and so there was none of that this time!









We set off again and began the long drag up to Graythwaite, with a brief stop at Lakeside, for some more photos




I was starting to feel the legs, by Graythwaite and we then turned off and began the stinker of a climb up the side of the estate, before a welcome long descent towards the bottom end of Grizedale Forest. Just as we reached the bottom end of the descent, it began to hail and got heavier and heavier, to the point it was seriously hurting!

We had to pause, for a few minutes, but we were thoroughly soaked and cold, the roads were covered in crunchy hail and the climb back up through Satterthwaite and back to the visitor centre was a long old struggle.

As we reached the centre, I checked the mileage and was about 1/2 a mile short of 50k and so had to carry on up the hill to Kennels car park, then back down to finish the half century challenge.

We dropped the bikes off and then changed into some dry clothing, feeling frozen to the bone, but accomplished.

31.6 miles with 2968 ft of climbing.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2020)

C R said:


> You jest, but I was hoping to try my new bike this Sunday. Looking at the forecast, though, it will be the old one taking me around.


I wasn’t jesting, I’m picking up my new bike tomorrow, and if the weather is shite, it ain’t going out.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hey guys looks like another chuffing storm for the weekend! I'm going out regardless.



Day-off today, & tomorrow
Heading out for a brief ride later this AM, to look at the states of the (Rivers) Calder & Aire towards Castleford
Also whether (& I assume it is?) Barnsdale Road is reopen (A656; Castleford - Aberford)
I doubt its equally water-logged neighbour Newton Lane will be though?


Tomorrow?
Probably a ParkRun in the morning (if I do, it'll be Pontefract)
Then, as for the rest of the morning/afternoon???
No idea, yet


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Day-off today, & tomorrow
> Heading out for a brief ride later this AM, to look at the states of the (Rivers) Calder & Aire towards Castleford
> Also whether (& I assume it is?) Barnsdale Road is reopen (A656; Castleford - Aberford)
> I doubt its equally water-logged neighbour Newton Lane will be though?


Barnsdale Road was open, but with a few cordoned off areas at the sides, where waters had scoured under the pavement or removed hedgerows

Newton Lane, being slightly lower lying was still closed, with maybe 2foot or water, going by the ARMCO




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/667393





So was was Mill Lane, but with less depth






The flooded section is the distance, in this Geograph photo; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1797172

By the time I got back home, I wasn't sure if my toes were still attached, as they were numb
I didn't even know if that was due to coldness, or being wet
Once home, removal of Sidis confirmed said eppendages continued to be part of me
Even if they mainly were a nice shade of white


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Barnsdale Road was open, but with a few cordoned off areas at the sides, where waters had scoured under the pavement or removed hedgerows
> 
> Newton Lane, being slightly lower lying was still closed, with maybe 2foot or water, going by the ARMCO
> View attachment 506328
> ...


My cat has advised me not to get my new Sidi's dirty this weekend


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> My cat has advised me not to get my new Sidi's dirty this weekend
> View attachment 506336


I'm lucky, mine are black CX shoes







Mindst you, compared to some CXs, I've competed in
After the 2008 http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/






I think there's still a pair of these somewhere in the house/shed/garage
Why can't Sidi produce a replica, but with the modern SPD sole?


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Feb 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm lucky, mine are black CX shoes
> 
> 
> View attachment 506341
> ...


Have you got 'pain in the arse breaking in' blues like me? My 18 yr old ones are like a comfy pair of slippers


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2020)

@Grant Fondo

No, they've been fine since 'day 1' (August '18)

My previous commuter Sidi (CX) were a bit tight

As for my Genius 2, they're over20 years old, & still going great!!!


----------



## chriswoody (28 Feb 2020)

Like everyone else we've had really high rainfall over the last week's and the river flowing by us has burst it's banks. It's only submerged the flood plain though and whilst it looks spectacular there's no danger of anything flooding. I decided today to head out along the river to the Hydro Electric plant to have a look at the flooding, not even too sure if I'd be able to get through, given the track runs along the edge of the flood plain. The start of the ride was on delightful singletrack through the forest, winding it's way through tightly packed stands of Scots Pine. Whilst the storms have abetted the wind was still strong and riding along in large clearings was hard work. Whilst the river was high and lapping up to the path at points, I had no dramas getting through. 






At the hydro electric plant there was a team of engineers all looking quite concerned at all the large debris washed up against the large metal gates across the river.






The river downstream was boiling quite angrily and much higher than I'd seen before. I crossed the bridge at the plant and headed back through the muddy forest on the other side. The bike slipped and slided it's way through, the 38mm gravel tyres not really suited to churned up mud, there was a large grin on face as I fought for control and loved every minute of it. 






I arrived home covered in mud after 25 enjoyable kilometres at an average speed of 18.5 km, not exactly fast, but it had been fun.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Feb 2020)

I thought I’d take a quick break in the foul weather to pop to the shops for a cows egg, getting there was fine but by the time I’d done my shopping it had started to rain. Back out into a headwind and halfway home across the old railway embankment I had horizontal hail, and breathtaking wind, I was glad to get to the village where the buildings broke the wind down a bit.

4.09 of the most horrid miles, my last ride of the month, not many long rides this month on account of my best bike being nicked, but I did more miles this February than last ( more than double) so I ain’t complaining.


----------



## Old jon (29 Feb 2020)

And it is raining! But it stopped in time, and stayed stopped. Which was good.

I have joined a cycling club. OK, not earth shattering news. I was searching Leeds bike charities ‘cos I have some bits to donate. Anyway, Leeds Cycling Campaign was one of the results, I read a bit about them and decided to join. They have one major difference from every other cycling club I have looked at.

So today I went on their easy ride, ended up doing twenty two miles, about half with the club. The meeting point today was by the posh gates at Roundhay Park, so after mooching through Holbeck I crossed the river at Crown Point and rode up to Oakwood and up a bit more to the park. A couple of riders were there, we introduced ourselves and I discovered my first blunder. I do not wear my hearing aids when riding and it never occurred to me to put them in this morning. Conversation was not easy, but I think I got away with it.

More riders arrived, and off we went. Quiet roads, for the most part, lined with houses. The Harrogate road was crossed at Alwoodley Gates, heading towards King Lane. There seemed to be the intention to ride down Stair Foot Lane, I just checked that and saw a bit of road I had forgotten about. Anyway, turned right instead of left, along past Five Lane Ends to the Arthington Road and then along the bridleway into Golden Acre Park. We reached the café there, second blunder time. I had a lock, and the key, and the cable. But with QR hubs . . .

So, I made my apologies and goodbyes and took the direct route home. With the thought in mind to ride the fixed next time. An interesting ride, good company and I hope I learned a bit. Grin for the blunders, who’s a fool?

A map, rain free,


----------



## Kryton521 (29 Feb 2020)

I abandoned my attempt to ride out to the LBS this morning as I found the wind throwing me around. Seemed to come in different directions all at once??? Maybe just swirling around? Either way, didn't fancy it and went home, then to the gym! So I did do some exercise!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Feb 2020)

John G was waiting in theGreen and we were underway immediately. Pete M and Margaret PR arrived at the Pot. I met and chatted with Mark R who was manning the Upton control for 2 Audaxes. Underway we took the reverse of a standard route to turn above Hatfield and head for the ford at Pinvin. The flooding had reached over the footbridge so we rode through with wet wheels. Unusually from here we turned for Pershore and coffee.
Back in the saddle the wind was strong but John wasn't feeling good. We took it gently for him going by Besford and Strensham. At Upton he decided to have a break and a bite to eat. Margaret headed home while Pete and I took to flood and traffic dodging to get us back to Malvern. We were almost finished when Pete's rear wheel threw a spoke. Some fettling in Pete's future I think. 43 smiles


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Feb 2020)

I’ve not ridden for 12 days and certainly felt it today. A beautiful afternoon Flood dodging with a killer headwind.




















25.7 miles in total with an average of 13.2 mph.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Feb 2020)

What's the best thing to do with an extra day? That's right, go for a bike ride. 
I've given up keeping track of storms but it looked like there was a small break in the weather this morning. I don't remember it raining yesterday or last night but it must have judging by the state of the rivers. 
It was a bit cold to start with, my fingers were freezing despite wearing gloves and gel mits and the steep descent from Celine Towers induced an ice cream head. At least my feet were warm. Ten miles ploughing into a southwesterly headwind and my fingers and head were now warm, but my feet were frozen solid. First stop at Ettrickbridge to look at the river, in full spate. 






Further up Ettrickdale a fair bit of flooding evident - 





And further on there was a lovely view of Loch Ettrick. Hang on a minute, there isn't a Loch Ettrick. 





Fearing becoming submerged I turned right up the Berrybush climb. After 19 miles of headwind the hill seemed a relief and the summit even more so, as the road turns another 90 degrees and the wind becomes a tailwind. There was some snow at the summit but it was getting colder and the sky was looking a bit threatening so I didn't stop. I did have to ride through a short hail shower (ouch) on the way back. This was the longest ride I've done this year and the first proper ride for about three weeks. Knackered when I got home!!

The map - 




43.7 miles @ 13.2 mph, 685m upness.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Feb 2020)

A bonus ride this month. A bonus in two ways, firstly because of it being the 29th Feb and secondly after the rain this morning I thought it was set in for the day like yesterday. I just wanted a 75 minute ride and took a usual route. One thing I will say is that although roads had dried quite well I saw flooding on some roads that I have not seen flooded before. The ditches are simply overflowing with run off from the fields. Compared with a lot of areas we have been lucky with flooding. The sun was out for most of the ride but at one time the sky became very foreboding and I thought that I would`nt get back without getting wet. However, the wind was just enough to take it away from me,phew ! So 20.4 miles at 16.6mph with yet another strong wind of 25mph. I keep picturing dear old Alistair Sim in the film School for Scroundrels where towards the end of the film Ian Carmichael gets the girl and the romantic music appears and Alistair Sim pipes up with " Stop that infernal noise", or words to the effect. With me it is " Stop that infernal wind".


----------



## pawl (1 Mar 2020)

A ditch by the side of the road I regularly ride has changed quite dramatically in the last ten years.Back then the ditch was approximately two feet deep draining the adjacent fields and was full of frog spawn. Not any more.The ditch is now just a shallow depression


----------



## Donger (1 Mar 2020)

Three of us on the club ride today .... @KingswayRider, Alex the glaswegian and me. They moderated their pace a bit for me, but it was still an effort keeping up at times, particularly on the two climbs, though I guess that is good for me. A decent ride out to the farm shop cafe at Tortworth and back, spoiled only by a couple of cold showers and a brief hailstorm. When my bread pudding turned up at the cafe, it was the size of my barbag and dense as clay. Couldn't manage it all!

The moment of the day was seeing Alex have to slow down in front of me when descending through Elmore as a line of ducks waddled across the road slowly, claiming right of way. That's another 45.9 miles added to the total. The weather was just a bit too inclement for me to add another 17 to make it my metric century for March. That will have to wait.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2020)

1st ride of any distance for a month 
60 miles to the cafe in sudbury courtyard, i was going to make it a metric century but got home in time for sunday dinner so i thought i could either eat my dinner with the family or knock out some extra miles and have it warmed up , with the family won  
https://www.strava.com/activities/3144916324


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2020)

Awoke to some sunshine for a change , obviously it's still windy we couldn't have perfect conditions could we .1st of the month time to bank a challenge ride, Choice was 50 km today . Out the door at a leisurely start time of 10.30 . Anstey ,Cropston ,Quorn to cross the flooded river soar then up the 4 mile drag of Paudy lane which was aided by a lovely tailwind . Several Strava prs on the flatter top sections . Then turned towards Ragdale into the wind !. Droped down then climbed out on to an exposed section of road and was battered by crosswinds making for a few interesting miles . Turned right in Hoby into the wind along the Wreake valley a few steady miles grinding along to Cossington . Went to cross the river soar at Rothley but found the road flooded so back to Sileby to find that crossing flooded so back to Quorn the one crossing that rarely floods but has this year . Retraced the outward route back home . 36.6 miles in the bag in sunny conditions but boy was that wind cutting but nice not to get wet for a change . 1 challenge ride in the bag the two century ones to go . Let's hope the wind will now begin to die down


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Awoke to some sunshine for a change , obviously it's still windy we couldn't have perfect conditions could we .1st of the month time to bank a challenge ride, Choice was 50 km today . Out the door at a leisurely start time of 10.30 . Anstey ,Cropston ,Quorn to cross the flooded river soar then up the 4 mile drag of Paudy lane which was aided by a lovely tailwind . Several Strava prs on the flatter top sections . Then turned towards Ragdale into the wind !. Droped down then climbed out on to an exposed section of road and was battered by crosswinds making for a few interesting miles . Turned right in Hoby into the wind along the Wreake valley a few steady miles grinding along to Cossington . Went to cross the river soar at Rothley but found the road flooded so back to Sileby to find that crossing flooded so back to Quorn the one crossing that rarely floods but has this year . Retraced the outward route back home . 36.6 miles in the bag in sunny conditions but boy was that wind cutting but nice not to get wet for a change . 1 challenge ride in the bag the two century ones to go . Let's hope the wind will now begin to die down


I was thinking the century ride challange , maybe as feb was such a wash out weather wise allow a double bubble this month to make it up or is it a case of rule 5 ?


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2020)

A wee 4 hour “toddle” today 
After a healthy protein, fibre and vegetable breakfast  
Well last nights takeaway leftovers   had a wee swim, footered about a fair bit then set off 
Knew roughly where I was going, off-road to Papagayo beach.
Zoomed along the cycle paths then started over the rough stuff which seemed never ending 
Worth the effort. Think there’s 5 beeches and I chose the second one, thankfully as food and drinks for sale there and I was able to get a small cold beer as a reward for my efforts 
Went down a treat.
Took the bike down towards the beech then went in for a paddle, just lovely. Not busy at all, did see a few nudies though  Wish I’d brought a towel and cozzie for a swim, maybe next time.
Scenery was fabulous!


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> A wee 4 hour “toddle” today
> After a healthy protein, fibre and vegetable breakfast
> Well last nights takeaway leftovers   had a wee swim, footered about a fair bit then set off
> Knew roughly where I was going, off-road to Papagayo beach.
> ...


Wow! Been to Papagayo many times, its lovely, along with El Golfo, one of my favourite all time lunch spots. Hope you are having a great time


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

Better weather, new bike and a return to the scene of the crime.

The Fragrant MrsP wanted to to Oxford again today to the Nespresso shop, which is where we were on the 1st February when my Trek Madone was stolen.

A dry day, mostly bright and sunny but still quite strong wind and stronger gusts in places, I decided I’d go on my new Domane, the first time I’ve ridden this bike, so I was excited and apprehensive. Once all the checks were done we set of up the hill out of Upton to Rowstock along a bit of road the surface of which is feckin awful, but I was surprised to feel that on the new bike it wasn’t nearly so teeth shaking as it was on the Madone. Onwards through Steventon, Drayton, Abingdon, to Radley then along the newly surfaced path along the Thames into Oxford.

Once in the town centre I found myself a bit uneasy and checking all the cycle racks and looking out for folks watching us, all unfounded, we stopped for lunch, MrsP got her coffee, then we went to Botley, I noticed cycling around that the posters offering a reward for the return of my old bike were still up where we put them.

We stopped at Decathlon on the way home, we bought an under helmet hat ‘cos our heads were cold, we also met a very enthusiastic member of the cycle department staff who insisted that we brought our bikes inside, and was admiring our bikes and extolling the virtues of Trek Bikes in particular.

We then set off up Cumnor Hill, and back to Abingdon then home. The wind was challenging in places but an occasional tail wind was welcome too.

A nice afternoon out, my new bike is fab to ride and looks the bollix, and it was nice to be out when it isn’t raining.

34.46 of your imperial miles.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wow! Been to Papagayo many times, its lovely, along with El Golfo, one of my favourite all time lunch spots. Hope you are having a great time


Thank you


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Better weather, new bike and a return to the scene of the crime.
> 
> The Fragrant MrsP wanted to to Oxford again today to the Nespresso shop, which is where we were on the 1st February when my Trek Madone was stolen.
> 
> ...


New bike is a stunner!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> New bike is a stunner!


Thanks, I like it, it’s got this cool storage space in the down tube where you can store inner tube, CO2 bottle, tyre leavers and small multi-tool. No need for a seat pack. It rides lovely, not sure if it’s because of the ISO-doodad or the bigger tyres.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2020)

Nice bike @EltonFrog . You might find bottle cages a useful extra  . Hope you have many happy miles on it


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Nice bike @EltonFrog . You might find bottle cages a useful extra  . Hope you have many happy miles on it


Bottle cages are on order, I forgot to buy them when I collected the bike.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> A wee 4 hour “toddle” today
> After a healthy protein, fibre and vegetable breakfast
> Well last nights takeaway leftovers   had a wee swim, footered about a fair bit then set off
> Knew roughly where I was going, off-road to Papagayo beach.
> ...


gah !thats not a proper winter ride wheres the wind rain and floods? not jealous at all !


----------



## C R (1 Mar 2020)

February was a bit of a panic to get a ride for the half century ride challenge what with the weather and family commitments. March is looking better, with a ride sorted today.

I finally took the plunge, and bought a drop bar bike, a Triban RC500, which arrived on Thursday, and was in the garage teasing me. The forecast was for clear skies, but cool and windy. I decided I would try the same loop as last week, with the new bike, hoping I could manage to keep it mostly dry.

Out at around 6:30, with almost daylight. Past the garden centre towards Kempsey via Brook End to get familiar with the new riding position and controls. The wind was mostly head on, which gave me a chance to try riding on the drops, boy, does it make a difference against the wind compared to the flatbar.

The steering of the new bike is lighter, and it takes a bit of concentration to forget the muscle memory of the positions of the brakes and shifting, but by the time I reached the A38 at Kempsey I was over my initial apprehension about riding a drop bar bike, and was changing positions without much bother.

Down through Kempsey, and then a left for Kerswell Green for Kinnersley and Earls Croome. And then a left for Defford, and finally a bit of not head wind all the way to the Eckington turn. At the turn there was a sign indicating that the road was closed, hoping that maybe I could get through on the bike I carried on, to be met by this






So, new route planned on the fly. Back to the Defford Rd, and then on to Pershore, looping around the town centre and then head to Pinvin and the Stratford Rd to add some miles. After Pinvin I thought I'd check the ford at Seaford. It was quite full, but the walkway was clear, so I picked up my bike to keep it off the mud, and walked to the other side of the flood.










After a bit of a rest here, the next destination was Naunton Beauchamp and then North Piddle. This route is a bit sheltered, so I had some respite from the wind.

The respite didn't last, though, and as I turned left onto the A422 the wind was blowing again. Past Upton Snoddsbury, and then a left for Peopleton, and now the wind was really blowing, as this lane is quite open. At least I now had the drops to help me against the wind, and made it to Peopleton quicker than I had expected.

After Peopleton over the A44 for Drakes Broughton, then Wadborough, Littleworth and home.

Despite the wind, this has been my fastest challenge ride so far, at 15.3mph, all to do with the new bike.

The map





Oh, and I did manage to keep the bike mud free 😊


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Mar 2020)

Yesterday’s ride was a last minute idea as storm Jorge seemed to have given up late afternoon so just a quick ride round local lanes of Whixall so I could head home if the wind started up again. It was a bit cold and the wind was starting to blow me across the road a bit so I decided to head back just in time for the rain/sleet and hail, didn’t get too wet as I wasn’t far from home. 18.99 miles @15.5mph.
Bright sunshine today and not raining when I left , still a bit too windy but went anyway to see how far I could stick it out for. It’s getting difficult to plan a route as so many lanes are flooded now and would rather be somewhere I know so I can find a detour round so set off to Whixall, Fenns Bank, Tilstock, headed to Prees through one flood which wasn’t too deep only to find a much bigger, deeper flood so turned back to the Whitchurch road to Coton, Stanley Green, Abbeygreen, Waterloo where the flood I had avoided the past 2 weeks was still there and deeper than it looked so got wet feet again, Edstaston, Creamore, Wem where I had to wait for the train to pass, Aston, Barkers Green where it was starting to get hard work into the wind, Tilley, Nonely, Myddle, where I saw 2 shell ducks on a flooded field, Burlton finally getting a bit of help from the wind through to Loppington, Wolverley and home. Had a mixture of bright sunshine, rain and hail and I have decided I hate the wind ! 34.33 miles @14.9mph and a 50 km challenge ride for March done😊


----------



## Shearwater Missile (2 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Better weather, new bike and a return to the scene of the crime.
> 
> The Fragrant MrsP wanted to to Oxford again today to the Nespresso shop, which is where we were on the 1st February when my Trek Madone was stolen.
> 
> ...


That does look a nice bike. Glad it is nice to ride after your recent loss.


----------



## Old jon (2 Mar 2020)

I wanted a ride this morning, the view out of the kitchen window showed a frozen birdbath, which sort of dented my desire a bit. Nah, it’s only cold, get pedalling!

Down the road, onto Jack Lane and the rain starts. But there was a rather pretty rainbow arching over the terracotta library building. To be accurate it was a library, then for a short while a bar and I am not sure what it is now. Except it is terracotta. Turn right by there, Water Lane is next and Great Wilson Street leads me on into Hunslet. The climb up to John o’ Gaunts also lifted me out of the rain, always cheers me, being dry. Drop down past Woodlesford station then turn left to ride under the railway lines.

Cross the Aire and Calder Canal, and before going over the river notice that rather a lot of it has escaped into the nearby fields. Other places have it much worse. The road then rises in two steps, and keeps rising gently all the way through Swillington. Not so gently that the legs don’t feel it though, I was riding the fixed today. Around the northern edge of Garforth when I decided it really was cold. Take the left turn for Barwick, and discover a side wind. This road is a bit up and down, then just up, turn left at the New Inn. Just a thought here. I have always navigated by pubs and pubs are vanishing. Second boot hits the floor, we all use satnav now. Hmpfffff!

Scholes is next, the road bends northward to cross what was once a railway line. Then reaches the A64, which was quiet this morning. Left, and soon right onto Thorner Lane. Another left to travel to the A58 which has the not so whizzz descent of Boot Hill, only 26 mph today. More downhill after passing the clock at Oakwood, to the edges of town, and cross the Aire again on Crown Point Bridge. Not far to home now, twenty four rather good miles done when I reached the door. Something to smile for.

Once again, the map . . .


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2020)

So today saw me reach 730 ( 2 years ) days consecutive days cycling the Beast from the east remember that last stopped me . A rare day off work had me planning a longer ride probably a metric century . Awoke at 0700 pulled the curtains back to a white over frost so back to bed not taking risks . Finally up at 0830 but put non cycling clothes on ,if I don't get up and go straight out after breakfast I can faff .So after much faffing and going over routes in my head trying to plan around all the floods not wanting to head on to unfamiliar roads not sure if they would be passable . Finally settled on my fall back 50 km loop to St Bernards Abbey . Finally out the door at 0930 the sunshine nice but it's still chilly . Pretty uneventful ride lots of water flowing off the fields had to do a quick detour in Shepherd as a road was closed due to building work . 31.7 miles in the bag less than I wanted but finding hard to keep battling the weather ,serious bored of this wind now !. Had to wash the bike again which is also getting boring can we have some dry roads please


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2020)

Another utility ride today, this time with The Fragrant MrsP, we stretched it out a bit, riding to Steventon, East Hanney, Frilford Heath to Abingdon where we stopped to do our errands and have a spot of lunch, then back home via Sutton Courtney, Appleford, Didcot Tesco because we forgot something (mushrooms if you must know) in Abingdon, then back home via the Hagbournes which was the only bit of headwind we had today.

It rained overnight again so the roads were a bit damp in places and one road was closed in Harwell village because of a flood where I had a bit of an argument with a lorry driver who past me on a junction but apart from that it was a nice ride. Cold but sunny day 27.87 miles.





Abandoned pub in Culham





This used to be The Fragrant MrsP's local, I've forgotten the name of it now.


----------



## Ian H (2 Mar 2020)

Stayed with a friend in Chester and we rode a permanent 200 from there (Mike Wigley's Eccleshall 200). I brought the fixed-wheel for a change. Half the ride was against an icy headwind. There were several flooded sections. But the sun came out and we found a couple of good cafes, one of which was new to my friend.


----------



## gbb (2 Mar 2020)

I dont do fitness riding anymore, I'm not interested in mileage, just enjoying an hour here and there as the fancy takes me. Just a meander around our local country park, over the river, across tracks and round a bit of countryside...lots of waterlogged fields, ditches, lots of waterfowl in the rivers and waders in fields. Nice and bright, no stress, just good to get the suns rays in your eyes.​


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Mar 2020)

Spring appeared in Shropshire this morning with sunshine, blue skies and breezy rather than gales. I decided to head to Northwood, Welshampton, Coptiviney, Ellesmere, Trench, Elson, back through Ellesmere, past Ellesmere College to Lee, past Whitemere, up to Colemere, English Frankton, Burlton, Myddle, Nonely, Tilley, Wem, Creamore, Foxholes, Horton then past The Moatshed and home. No floods to get through today and all the rain has washed some of the lanes clean but dumped mud all over the others. The highways consultants Shropshire Council are apparently paying £1000 a day to sort the roads out don’t appear to be consulting the roads here, found some shocking potholes luckily missed them all. 34.15 miles @15mph on a sunny day, maybe we will see spring soon.


----------



## Oxford Dave (3 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Abandoned pub in Culham
> 
> View attachment 506723
> 
> This used to be The Fragrant MrsP's local, I've forgotten the name of it now.


Looks like the Wagon & Horses, been like that a few years now, sadly.


----------



## ianbarton (3 Mar 2020)

Good weather yesterday. Sunshine with only a light breeze. For the first time in a while, I did my 48k loop through Whitchurch. I stopped to eat at the picnic table at the top of the hill in Wirswall. Great views over the Cheshire Plain to the hills of the Peak District. Jodrell Bank clearly visible in the distance. I had to stop at Wrenbury to let a train go past. The flood on Rookery Lane at the junction with the main road to Audlem is still there and about two feet deep, so I got wet feet. However, it's only a couple of miles from home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2020)

Out for a bit of a jaunt this afternoon to Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Berrington and back via Weeping Cross and Meole Brace.

It's a bit cool and windy still but it doesn't feel like spring is too far away now. I got on well at the start and it was all pretty uneventful with not too much traffic on the main road sections and hardly any on the lanes. I'm not sure which direction the wind was actually coming from but it felt like it was helping most of the way to Harnage and I had a pretty good average speed at this point. Turning back towards Cound though it was definitely not helping and after Weeping Cross I wasn't quick.

At Meole Brace I went through the closure of Pulley Lane to have a look at what is being done and got a telling off for having ridden along the empty road  (walking it would have been fine though apparently). The guy lightened up when I admitted I was just being nosy and told me all about the scheduled work.

23.4 miles at 13.1 mph average. Despite being a heavy old beast, the knockabout bike felt surprisingly fast after the mountain bikes in Cumbria last week.

No pictures this time.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2020)

My intention was to ride to Marlow to the bike shop and back today, about 58 miles to have some tweeks done on my new bike. However as is often the case some stuff got in the way this morning ( builders) and I couldn’t get away, but I still needed to go to the bike shop, so I chucked the bike in the car and drove part the way to Stokenchurch.

I’d forgotten that Stokenchurch is at the top of a feckin big hill, and Marlow being a town on the river Thames is at the bottom of it. Down I went, with a tail wind behind me, a couple of little bumps up, and then down again, lovely.

Tweeks done and bottle cages bought in Saddle Safari and then back to the car, up the hills into a headwind ....and rain. Oh good. Actually as it turned out it wasn’t so bad, I’m quite fit and the bike is a joy to ride, and I was back in no time.

A little over 17 miles today. No map or photos today, soz.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Another utility ride today, this time with The Fragrant MrsP, we stretched it out a bit, riding to Steventon, East Hanney, Frilford Heath to Abingdon where we stopped to do our errands and have a spot of lunch, then back home via Sutton Courtney, Appleford, Didcot Tesco because we forgot something (mushrooms if you must know) in Abingdon, then back home via the Hagbournes which was the only bit of headwind we had today.
> 
> It rained overnight again so the roads were a bit damp in places and one road was closed in Harwell village because of a flood where I had a bit of an argument with a lorry driver who past me on a junction but apart from that it was a nice ride. Cold but sunny day 27.87 miles.
> 
> ...



New bike looks sweet in that colour.


----------



## gavgav (3 Mar 2020)

Needed something to stave off the depression from being back at work for 2 days, after week’s holiday in Cumbria, so out for my first Shropshire ride since the end of January!

A chilly evening, with a brisk westerly wind blowing, which was into my face and a right slog for the first part of the ride, through Meole, Hook-A-Gate and Annscroft. Mood wasn’t helped by the constant stream of traffic on the main road and 3 unnecessary close passes.

I was glad to turn East and have the wind behind me to Dad’s house, having to take it gingerly past six horses being ridden by youngsters, under instruction, near Exfords Green. Still a lot of water and mud on the lanes to Stapleton.

Had a decent chat to dad, filling him in on our holiday, before setting back out to Condover, where I was admiring the sunset in the distance, the stars in the almost cloudless skies.......and then it started to rain, albeit lightly. Where was the rain coming from, as there appeared to be no clouds!!

Continued to Betton Abbots and then out onto the A458. Hate that road, but looked to my right and there is a good view of a pretty long stretch, to the right, where there was no traffic coming and so I pulled out and set off. I’d done about 50 yards when an utter maniac/audiot, in an Q2, came storming past me, doing an unbelievable speed (had to have been 80mph at least to have reached me in those 10 seconds or so, ridiculously close, squeezing between me and a car coming the other way. I am literally gobsmacked at the utter brainless morons out there on our roads.

Not the most enjoyable ride ever, but 14.9 miles at 11.4mph avg.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> New bike looks sweet in that colour.


I think so too, thank you.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I think so too, thank you.



Worth posting a review somewhere, given it has the unusual design features of front and back suspension.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2020)

gavgav said:


> Needed something to stave off the depression from being back at work for 2 days, after week’s holiday in Cumbria, so out for my first Shropshire ride since the end of January!
> 
> A chilly evening, with a brisk westerly wind blowing, which was into my face and a right slog for the first part of the ride, through Meole, Hook-A-Gate and Annscroft. Mood wasn’t helped by the constant stream of traffic on the main road and 3 unnecessary close passes.
> 
> ...


A like for the report but  for that last pass.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Worth posting a review somewhere, given it has the unusual design features of front and back suspension.


Maybe I will when I’ve had it a couple of weeks. I’m waiting on a shorter stem, I’m a bit stretched out on it atm.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for the report but  for that last pass.



Reminds me of that enormous tractor and trailer on our last ride but one.

I honestly thought you'd be scraping me off the road and trying to contact my next of kin.


----------



## footloose crow (3 Mar 2020)

*3 March. Off to see The Lizard*

I am not superstitious but I never like to see single magpies when I am setting off on a journey. It unsettles me and maybe that is how the 'bad things' works.... when you convince yourself that badness awaits, it probably does. Self fulfilling prophecy. Today is not going well so far. I have forgotten my helmet. I am wearing the wrong glasses and I cannot easily see the Wahoo or indeed where I am going. The bike is making noises; clicks and groans, and the brakes won't settle. I don't feel right today. It is the first long ride since December because of illness and holidays and 'stuff', mainly stuff, and tomorrow I have to have my gall bladder removed and I have just found out that it will be four weeks before I can cycle again. Today is the only day I can do a 50k+ ride in all of March but luckily the wind has dropped to gale force and the sky is a particularly cool blue. Too cool really and I am am not wearing the right clothes. Everything feels wrong.

I am trying to get a rhythm but the lack of cycling is showing and the thighs are hurting and the calves have joined in. Maybe a day at the climbing wall yesterday was a poor decision - shoulders and forearms are sore too.

I have a plan though. Start at Stithians lake and avoid the long drag out of Truro and that gets me a 45 mile route to the Lizard Point and back via the creeks and inlets of the Helford River and estuary. I have been planning this route for a long time but I wish I had looked at it last night and maybe would have been prepared for the amount of up and down. I can't tell you much about the first five miles as I have my head down, fighting the headwind and hills. I have heard cyclists discussing whether headwinds are worse than hills - come to Cornwall and you can have both. 

The lane narrows between tall granite walls. I can see a white Range Rover approaching but I will enter the narrow section first so its my right of way. If I was feeling less grumpy I would have stopped but I didn't. And neither did the Range Rover. How could it stay so white on these dirty lanes? And why was it accelerating towards me. I mouth words like 'slow down'. It passes a few inches from my right knee as my left knees brushes the heather growing out of the wall. I am too shocked to stop. I get a glimpse of her face as she passes, determined, straight ahead gaze, hands firmly on the wheel. I had a text from my niece in London saying supermarket shelves are emptying - perhaps this lady has 'corona-panic'. It is highly infectious. She is rushing to get the last tin of beans. 

Rolling on, heart still racing, running over what I should have said to the Range Rover driver and for the first time today I can see that the sky is looking good. After days of rain and low grey cloud there is a view. I stop to admire it and get my head together. I am supposed to be enjoying this. It isn't a race. Slow down Crowboy and look at the countryside.






The lanes descend from here, a long downhill to the creekside village of Gweek and I recover my breath. Some sections are steep, broken tarmac and long potholes after the winter rains, thin skeins of gravel ready to catch the unwary and if anyone could be described as unwary, it is me. 'Concentrate' I mutter and I do until another thought enters my head and I daydream again. I used to have this problem driving too. I think it was why I failed my test so often.






Gweek is one of my favourite places. I like the way the small stream valley I have been following suddenly becomes an estuary, lined with boatyards, full of over wintering yachts. The tide is out and all along the river edge, sagging off green and seaweed covered mooring ropes are old wooden yachts, waiting for the tide to return and bring them up and level again. It is best to keep wooden boats in the water all winter or the wood dries out, cracks open and the boat will sink when it is launched in the spring. Some of the boats have been there for years, slowly rotting.

The lane heads uphill now, quite steeply, and I have a dustbin lorry following me up the hill. It makes me cycle faster, too fast. My breath gets shorter and I frantically pull at my zip to get some cooling air on my chest. I cannot stop as the lane is too narrow for the lorry to pass. Eventually there is enough space to get past and with a long blow on the horn it passes me, showering me in a fine spray of road mud and puddles. I have to stop, chest heaving.

Wahoo says go left. I look at the slope with dismay and sure enough it turns out to be 20%. It takes me onto a high lane that follows the estuary, dropping down to cross side creeks and then pulling uphill again. It is wooded and pretty and the views between the trees across the water and the hills beyond are enchanting but I wish it was flatter.






Once on the Lizard I have my wish. The Lizard peninsula is flat topped except where rivers have carved steep ravines down to the small fishing villages. I can see for miles across the gorse and heather moors to the space age bowls of Goonhilly. They are tracking the satellites that are currently tracking me. The contrast is stark between the ancient rocks of the Lizard and the largely medieval farmscape with the high tech dreams Cornwall has of making this the UK space hub. It is flat though and the wind is behind me and again I feel that I can enjoy this ride. 






The remaining five miles to Lizard village pass quickly and then I can see a ribbon of sea beyond the fields, with ships passing. The lighthouse is closed today. It offers visitors a chance to blow the foghorn. That must be popular with residents in the village. For a moment here I am the most southerly cyclist in Britain. Apart from anyone on Scilly or the Channel Islands.






An alternative to LEJOG. The most southerly point to the most northerly? I think it's Cape Wrath. Fewer crowds, different roads. No one is here today. I saw a pasty shop in the village and I cycle back there. I am not supposed to have fat whilst waiting for the gall bladder to be removed but I am hungry and the biscuits I have packed will not compete with a proper pasty, warm and fresh.

'It's the most southerly pasty shop in Cornwall', I am told by the lady inside.

'You mean Britain?'. Always the geography teacher.

No' she scoffs, 'there ain't no pasties worth having beyond the Tamar'.






Now back north, but against the wind, on the same roads I breezed along in the opposite direction just a half hour ago. I try to stay on the big ring but my speed drops from 20mph to 14mph. A diversion offers itself from this exposed and straight road and I dive down into the seaside village of Mullion, quiet still until Easter, shops closed, streets empty. It is uphill again after a helter skelter descent to the beach. A quick pause to photograph the waves. Really it is a pause to get ready for the hairpins I can see up the steep hill above. It is as steep as it looks and I stop at the top to get my breathing under control again.






Wahoo takes me away from the main road now and along a broken lane that dips and rises as it follows the coast. My teeth chatter with the vibration from the road. I have to brake cautiously going downhill as I cannot see what is around the bend and the middle of the road has a bank of sand and gravel a foot high, potholes have joined forces and now offer a continuous ditch through the asphalt.. As for the uphill, suffice to say that I have to stop when Wahoo says it is 22%. 

Now it is past Culdrose Naval Air Station as I join the main road again. Helicopters doing circuits. I guess new pilots being trained. I would hate to have to land one of those on a moving ship at night. Faster here and a cycle track alongside the road. 

Through Helston, trying to get used to traffic and suddenly I am out of Helston and on another country lane, hedge trimmed, granite walls, views across fields to old engine houses and in the distance the shimmering band of sea, Mounts Bay. I am really enjoying this ride now despite aching thighs. The pasty has kicked in and fresh energy takes me along a rising road, nothing too steep, just height gained slowly with no downhills. Up onto the moors of West Penwith, the gorse bursting out into yellow flowers, waving in the wind. 






It has been a long time since I did a ride this long and I am more tired than usual. It makes me appreciate how important it is to get those winter miles in regularly, rather than sporadically. Since the 1 Jan I have done only only half the miles I managed in December. And now I have to wait for four weeks to begin the training again. Still spring is here in Cornwall although it is still cold. Maybe no more storms? I will just have to begin again in April. At this point in my musings I see two magpies watching me from the hedge, heads cocked, their unfathomable eyes gazing first from one side and then the other. Two magpies. Thats better.

The end comes quickly and the Stithians lake shines in the weak sunshine as I descend towards it. I lean the bike against the van and watch the clouds. The wind has dropped for the first time in weeks. I can feel optimism bubbling through. Time to head home for that hot shower.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Reminds me of that enormous tractor and trailer on our last ride but one.
> 
> I honestly thought you'd be scraping me off the road and trying to contact my next of kin.


Yes, indeed. That was quite scary. Not the best advert for the pleasures of riding in Shropshire.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Mar 2020)

I do really enjoy your write ups @footloose crow . Good luck for the opp and wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, indeed. That was quite scary. Not the best advert for the pleasures of riding in Shropshire.



I could have been accused of pulling out in front of the tractor, having not grasped it was one of those 40mph ones.

But he didn't have to brake as there was nothing coming the other way, and he had the time to deliberately aim at me to teach me a lesson.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *3 March. Off to see The Lizard*
> 
> I am not superstitious but I never like to see single magpies when I am setting off on a journey. It unsettles me and maybe that is how the 'bad things' works.... when you convince yourself that badness awaits, it probably does. Self fulfilling prophecy. Today is not going well so far. I have forgotten my helmet. I am wearing the wrong glasses and I cannot easily see the Wahoo or indeed where I am going. The bike is making noises; clicks and groans, and the brakes won't settle. I don't feel right today. It is the first long ride since December because of illness and holidays and 'stuff', mainly stuff, and tomorrow I have to have my gall bladder removed and I have just found out that it will be four weeks before I can cycle again. Today is the only day I can do a 50k+ ride in all of March but luckily the wind has dropped to gale force and the sky is a particularly cool blue. Too cool really and I am am not wearing the right clothes. Everything feels wrong.
> 
> ...


A great write up as ever. I hope the op tomorrow will be a great success.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A great write up as ever. I hope the op tomorrow will be a great success.



Agreed, and a nicely colour coordinated Cube bike as well.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Mar 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *3 March. Off to see The Lizard*
> 
> I am not superstitious but I never like to see single magpies when I am setting off on a journey. It unsettles me and maybe that is how the 'bad things' works.... when you convince yourself that badness awaits, it probably does. Self fulfilling prophecy. Today is not going well so far. I have forgotten my helmet. I am wearing the wrong glasses and I cannot easily see the Wahoo or indeed where I am going. The bike is making noises; clicks and groans, and the brakes won't settle. I don't feel right today. It is the first long ride since December because of illness and holidays and 'stuff', mainly stuff, and tomorrow I have to have my gall bladder removed and I have just found out that it will be four weeks before I can cycle again. Today is the only day I can do a 50k+ ride in all of March but luckily the wind has dropped to gale force and the sky is a particularly cool blue. Too cool really and I am am not wearing the right clothes. Everything feels wrong.
> 
> ...


Great write up.
Love your bike too.
Best wishes xx


----------



## pjd57 (3 Mar 2020)

Spring has arrived.

Went across the Clyde to Barrhead to meet my mate this morning.
We headed to Lugton in East Ayrshire then on to Lochwinnoch. Coffee stop at the visitor centre then along the NCR route to Paisley.
Renfrew, Clyde Tunnel and a loop round the west end and home along the Kelvin.

Best run of the year so far.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Mar 2020)

A bit late with the write-up, but having Monday off work meant I had time to get out for one of the monthly challenge rides. After a short shopping trip into Felixstowe in the morning, I finally got out properly a little later than planned - especially as I'd still need to have a rest, shave & shower before heading out to Norwich Arts Centre in the evening.

It started out as so many others have this year - cloudy and dull - but at least the winds were a bit lighter. The first twenty miles consisted of my usual route out to Stutton, the other side of Alton Water, but instead of carrying on to Brantham & East Bergholt, I turned off and cut across the reservoir at Tattingstine where it was evident how much the levels have been returned to normal after the wet winter- no banks visible.




From there I joined the A137 to the Bentley turn off and along a little back road that eventually brought me out alongside the A12 at Capel St. Mary. It was along this back road that the sun finaly made an appearance...




Cutting under the A12 and back along a cycle track the other side, eventually brought me out int Washbrook and then Sproughton and carrying on into Bramford for a quick check of the river levels along Paper Mill Lane (on a par with the worst back in December)




Having made good time and with the sunshine continuing, I made the decision to extend the ride a bit so that the planned imperial 50 became the metric 100 by heading home via Westerfield, Rushmere St. Andrew and a Foxhall instead of the more direct route. In the end a total of just under 63 miles and I still made the Marika Hackman gig. One final picture showing yet more evidence of the mild winter - berries in Bentley Church grounds



https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706


----------



## ianbarton (4 Mar 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *3 March. Off to see The Lizard*
> 
> I am not superstitious but I never like to see single magpies when I am setting off on a journey. It unsettles me and maybe that is how the 'bad things' works.... when you convince yourself that badness awaits, it probably does. Self fulfilling prophecy. Today is not going well so far. I have forgotten my helmet. I am wearing the wrong glasses and I



A bit of old country lore. If you say "Good morning kind Sir", it negates the evil presence of a single Magpie. Of course, I don't believe in this gobbledegook, so I have to mutter it under my breath.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

A utility ride to the shops today, rain was forecast, so hybrid ride, except it had a flat. I was going to use the new Domane, but I didn’t fancy that for shopping so I got out the Dawes Kingpin, put a bit of air in the tyres, and off I went, first outing for the KP this year as the ground was mostly dry and there was a bit of sun. Just the normal route out and a slight detour back to make it more interesting. 7.08 miles . Started to rain as I got home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Mar 2020)

Rain was forecast for the day so I took the chance to get out before it was due to arrive. Lyth Hill, Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington and back via the town centre this time.

Pretty straightforward at the start and the main road was quiet when I needed to cross it. Climbing out of the dip near Allfield I came up behind another rider and we chatted for a bit - he's 81 and still getting regular rides in.

It was the shorter but hillier way to Atcham as the road from Cross Houses was still flooded this morning, then after crossing the river on the old bridge I took the scenic detour through Attingham Park where a coach driver was finding the car park difficult to negotiate in his size of vehicle.

Getting into town I bypassed Sydney Avenue as the closure signs are still up but from the other end it appears I could have ridden it without getting the tyres wet. The towpath by the weir though is still well under water so I went past the old gaol, along Smithfield Road and into the Quarry instead. Victoria Avenue is clear but there is standing water in places which show how bad it's been

Crossing from St. Julian's Friars to Longden Coleham the clean up continues with sandbags still in evidence and skips in the parking bays. I took the quieter but longer way out of town via Betton Street.

The forecast rain started lightly while I was in Coleham but stayed light until I was home..

21.8 miles at 12.3 mph average.





At Atcham the flood water has greatly receded but isn't gone yet. The met office forecast shows more rain in mid Wales over the next few days.





In Shrewsbury the water level is only just below the function room at The Boathouse. A few days ago it was inside it.





The Pengwern Boat Club has a tidemark on the walls giving an idea of how much higher the water has been.





Looking to Town Walls and Shrewsbury Cathedral - there is still quite a bit of standing water to drain away by the tennis club.





Signs of the ongoing clean up in St. Julian's Friars.





At Meole Brace; I'll leave others to tackle the underpass.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Mar 2020)

The forecast said a chance of rain to the south so I headed north for the dry. I took my usual route to avoid Worcester traffic. The lane at Bransford still has puddles from recent floods but they were no obstacle today. On by Wichenford I missed my turn at Ockeridge but realised quite quickly. I climbed along Camp Lane to go down and up at Abberley. Just the run along the lane left before the drop into Stourport. I thought I was avoiding the wet today but Mr Damp had shown up a few miles earlier. I decided a quick bite to eat would be sensible so I visited the cafe at the canal basin.
Onward I took to the sandy lanes. They are no where as sandy as they used to be. However the lane at the River end is in a dreadful state now. Unrideable. I climbed away from the River which is still very high. Back into the lanes I went by Martley and on to Knightwick to climb away from the Teme. Just the usual run back left now to complete a fairly pleasant ride despite Mr Damp's puny attempts to spoil things. 57 smiles


----------



## Donger (4 Mar 2020)

"28% chance of light rain" said the BBC weather forecast of the two hour period we were set to ride. Odd, then, how it rained 100% of the time we were out. Cold, cold rain. Never mind, still managed an enjoyable 29 mile ride in the good company of @Dark46 and our mutual friend Claire. After warming up in the cafe at Saul Marina, it was a bit of a shock to have to put cold, wet hat and gloves back on and hit the road again in the still cold rain. The bike that I'd pressure washed just yesterday was filthy again by the time I turned off into my own road and said my goodbyes. As Claire and @Dark46 rode off, I was treated to the sight of muddy brown stripes up the back of their kit. You could have grown seeds on the back of their jackets the mud was so thick. 
Cheers, _Donger. 
_(P.s. Good luck with your operation @.footloose crow. I shall miss your ride reports. You really should save them up and write a book)


----------



## Ashimoto (5 Mar 2020)

Got out for a nice 14 mile ride today. Weather settled slightly so quite a nice ride. No strong winds.


----------



## snorri (5 Mar 2020)

Out for a run round a regular circuit today, nearing home on a narrow road just wide enough for two cars to squeeze past, when I saw a woman with a dog ahead of me and walking in the same direction in the middle of the road. I always find myself in a bit of dilemma in this situation. Do I ring my bell once from a good distance so as not to alarm the pedestrian? Or leave it until I am closer when I might scare them but know that they will hear the bell? Or do I reduce speed and pass silently, but on which side do I pass?
Anyway, today i rang my bell from a distance but got no response from the pedestrian, rang again when quite close, but again no response. I adjusted speed and positioned myself to pass with a good margin of safety, Just as I passed her the pedestrian said "Oh!" so obviously got a bit of fright, then said "Ah, it was you that was ringing the bell"
I gave a friendly wave and said yes.


----------



## geocycle (5 Mar 2020)

A day off coincided with Light winds and promised bright weather. Headed off north to the Howgills when the frost had melted, meandering through villages and then past Killington lake before a climb to Fox’s Pulpit. This was where George Fox of the Quakers addressed a congregatio. Enjoyed a flask and snack by the pulpit and views down Lonsdale. Had a late lunch in the lovely Kirby Lonsdale. Cold start then bright with views to the snowy Lake District. All changed after lunch when the cloud came over and it was a slog home.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (5 Mar 2020)

A wet ride this afternoon but it had to be done ? Wind was back but only 18mph so not too bad but it was from the NE so a bit cool, luckily I had that extra layer on to keep the wet at bay. I only saw one other intrepid cyclist about and had a nice nod presumably he was thinking that he was`nt the only nutcase cycling in the rain ! Not much to mention on my well ridden route ( I am sure there are grooves in the road from my frequent usage). I did get one close pass by a plonker who despite approaching a 40mph limit, from 60 and also despite a vehicle coming in the other direction he had to pass me, only then to slow for said 40 limit. I did shake my fist for what good it did. Brains the size of peas springs to mind.
I did have a good ride considering the rain, hav`nt cycled in the rain for ages. The airing cupboard is my friend. At least it was wet rain, now don`t laugh, what I mean is, it kept the bike clean unlike riding on drier but muddy roads which sticks like limpets to a rock. 23 miles covered at a 16.2 mph average. Total now on 708 miles so far. Roll on wearing shorts again and fewer layers.


These primroses were taken earlier in the week but I did pass them again today, near Wickham Skeith.


----------



## gavgav (5 Mar 2020)

After 2 days of Coronavirus hysteria at work, I was in much need of a ride and so I nipped out for a short one, on a lovely clear evening.

Through the local estates and then up the cycle paths, to Heathgates. Down through Castlefields and along Sydney Avenue, which is still officially closed by barriers, following the floods, but I knew I could get through fine, with the river being mostly back in its banks.

The towpath is still closed, with water on it and it’ll need a good clean as well, before they will open it, so it was over the footbridge and into Monkmoor, before I took a road I hadn’t cycled on before, to have a nose at the new Taylor Wimpey housing development at Weir Hill.

Continued along London Rd, which is also closed other than for access to frontages, but there was a lot of traffic on it! Up Ebnal Rd and down Wenlock Rd, to avoid the section that is properly closed and then around the Business Park, before arriving back home.

10:2 miles at 11.5 mph avg.


----------



## footloose crow (5 Mar 2020)

snorri said:


> Out for a run round a regular circuit today, nearing home on a narrow road just wide enough for two cars to squeeze past, when I saw a woman with a dog ahead of me and walking in the same direction in the middle of the road. I always find myself in a bit of dilemma in this situation. Do I ring my bell once from a good distance so as not to alarm the pedestrian? Or leave it until I am closer when I might scare them but know that they will hear the bell? Or do I reduce speed and pass silently, but on which side do I pass?
> Anyway, today i rang my bell from a distance but got no response from the pedestrian, rang again when quite close, but again no response. I adjusted speed and positioned myself to pass with a good margin of safety, Just as I passed her the pedestrian said "Oh!" so obviously got a bit of fright, then said "Ah, it was you that was ringing the bell"
> I gave a friendly wave and said yes.


I have the same dilemma about bells. They sound imperious. ‘Get out of my way!’

I have taken to attracting attention with a cheery “Good xxx (time of day). I am going to pass on your right.”

Then the bell.

Then I stop when the dog gets under the wheels.

And sometimes for good measure I forget I am clipped in and fall over.


----------



## Stonechat (6 Mar 2020)

I call out


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2020)

Just been for a 4.5 miles jaunt on the Twenty I got last year, first time I’ve ridden it over a few hundred feet. Pumped the tyres, splashed a bit of oil on the chain, raised the seat post and off I went. No problem apart from the saddle and the post bouncing down the road when I went over a bump, I raised it to much! 😂.
The saddle is a P.O.S. I took it out just to see what it was like to ride. It horrible. Awful.


----------



## Old jon (6 Mar 2020)

Bright sunshine and a gentle breeze. In March. Never mind, wheel out the geared bike and ride off in the direction of away. Or in this case, Holbeck.

Office Lock and along the towpath to Viaduct Road, start the drag up to Headingley. This might just have given me an appetite for uphill, but after more up to the Ring Road I had no desire to take the left onto Otley Old Road all the way up to the water tower at Cookridge. Mind, the queue at Church Lane lights, and the roadworks lights about fifty yards past almost made me head for that hill. I turned right instead to pass Adel Church on my way to the eastern side of Golden Acre Park and the drop to the roundabout at Bramhope.



Feeling the cold though, ride through the outskirts then left onto Breary Lane and up to the old village centre. I passed the Methodist church on the way. Not chapel, church, with a steeple and all. How the purple frog have I not noticed this in all these years? I have ridden the road often enough. Ah well. Turn left, this road leads to the water tower mentioned earlier. At the top of the hill I had no desire to climb. It must be different to climb the other side, or something. It is a fairly narrow road, a number of drivers were happy to wait for a wider bit to overtake.

Hills do not ascend forever, so WHEEEEE! Back down to the Ring Road. And lose more altitude all the way through Headingley to return to the towpath at Kirkstall. Which leaves three or four quiet miles back to home and the hot shower to thaw my circulation back to life. Twenty two miles nudged the year’s total over 450 and pasted a grin on my phizog. More tomorrow!

Geography


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2020)

There was a window of free time in the Fragrant MrsP’s schedule so we got the road bikes out seeing as it was sunny and the roads were mostly dry. A trip via Blewbury, the Astons, through Wallingford and on to the edge of Benson for a bacon sandwich and a brew at The Waterside restaurant by the Thames. Then on through Shillingford, back over the river, through Wallingford again down Cholsey and back home. There were a few prats about in cars today, I did my best not to let it spoil the ride but sometimes I wish I had a sub-machine gun with me. 😡


----------



## geocycle (6 Mar 2020)

Amazing, second day off and second day of great weather! Had to get out so had a short excursion over the Trough of Bowland, cafe stop in Dunsop Bridge and then off to Chipping. Cold start but the sun got out later. Took these photos at the col marking the trough of Bowland. Interesting stone pillar telling me I was entering Yorkshire which surprised me and then some memorials to cyclists.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Mar 2020)

Up and over to Colwall for me first thing. Pete M rolled up to the meet looking weary. Too much squash apparently. We headed for Mathon and on along an under used lane to eventually climb to Acton Green. Pete's weariness seemed to have evaporated on the climb. We dropped away to dodge through a few lesser used lanes to our cafe at The Hop Pocket near Bishop's Frome.
Much chat later Canon Frome was our aim. Turning for Gold Hill the sign said "Road Closed". We rode that way anyway to find no problem at all. So we were good for Harbour Hill and on for Catley Southfield. The hill to Coddington doesn't get any easier. Back at Colwall I headed for the Evendine climb. Up on Jubilee Drive I met John B coming the other way so a stop for a catch up was a must. Eventually I just had to drop off the Hill to home and the end of a lovely little ride under blue skies. 38 smiles


----------



## geocycle (6 Mar 2020)

Interesting about road closed signs. I had three yesterday, one was just a water main, the other a bridge and The third a white lining team. more than usual?


----------



## Ian H (6 Mar 2020)

I always seem to be a day or so late in posting here. So, it was actually on Wednesday that I took the fixed out for the usual Wednesday Pubrun (clue's in the name). It's a different pub each week. This one was medium distance at 24k each way. It was drizzling on the way out and raining on the way back, but the beer at the Maltsters was good, the service friendly, and the pub warm. 
I haven't cleaned the bike yet.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Mar 2020)

geocycle said:


> more than usual?



Council trying to spend up before end if financial year??


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Mar 2020)

Not really a proper ride just my afternoon commute but for the first time in ages there was warm sunshine, blue sky, no rain and no wind! Only 4 miles each way but a lovely day to be out. Looks like the wind will be back tomorrow though.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2020)

Happy Saturday guys 
Well, after all the rubbish weather it was rather nice out and about this morning, i seem to have picked a good window early on. To be honest the nicest ride this year, after some frankly unpleasant hours in the saddle during February.




St Lawrence Little Stanmore, about 1520, but on site of original church from 1200's. Some nice little villages in the area linked by quiet roads. Couldn't spend too long out as stuff to do, but a very enjoyable 22 miler.


----------



## gbb (7 Mar 2020)

15 ebike miles meander through Ferry Meadows, round the back of Milton Estate, two lovely G Spotted Woodpeckers, a few Red Kite, lots of flitting in the hedgerows, birds are getting lively, skylarks twittering away, spring is coming fast. Stopped off at the crematorium, say hello to my late brother and dad, a melancholy moment followed by the thought it's good to be alive and out in the sun. Home to a cuppa.a good relaxing ride..


----------



## theloafer (7 Mar 2020)

just a short run out to check I had repaired karons bike ok, not as cold as it looked though karon did say her feet were numb  .. lol . was to no were special just around the lanes ..and we had to stop in at Archer,s for coffee+scones  18 miles https://www.strava.com/act


----------



## Mike_P (7 Mar 2020)

Finally an almost decent Saturday so took my new ebike (a last years Giant model acquired for nearly a third off) on its first real ride with a shopping trip to Lidl on the far side of Knaresborough, a 15 mile round trip going the long way through the Nidd Gorge at Knaresbrorough. Only saw a handful of other cyclists, the guaranteed dopy lets walk in front of the cyclist dog and some annoying youths who to pick up a comment on another thread I should have responded with a remark about having bed room activities with their mother.


----------



## Old jon (7 Mar 2020)

Well wow! No frost, no rain and the gentlest of breezes. Not many degrees too, but that can be managed.

Another ride out with the Leeds Cycling Campaign was the idea, which decides the first bit of the ride. The meeting point was the same as last week, so wander aimlessly through Holbeck, cross the river and ride up to the Oakwood Clock. Then more up, gentler though, along Princes Avenue to the big park gates. Quite a few folk turned up, a dozen or so, and with me close to the back the ride started. These people know their way around Leeds, looking at the map I am happy someone else was navigating. A very oblique approach to Shadwell, oblique means I had no idea where I was, cross the A58 on Carr Lane and ride into Thorner.

And then out of Thorner along Milner Lane. I had asked which way we were leaving Thorner, and I was also pretty certain that the last hill on Milner Lane was going to see me walking. I was riding the fixed, and yes I walked. Turn left at the top of the hill to cross the A58 again and follow Syke Lane, Tarn Lane and Coal Road to the golf club in Wyke. The coffee was good, the grub looked fine and the rest was welcome.

Then along Wike Ridge Lane to Slaid Hill, Shadwell Lane to Harrogate Road, when I realised a lot of riders had turned off. I chose to ride Street Lane back to the meeting point, then the clock again and the usual shuffle around the edge of Leeds centre to take me across the river and back up the road to home. It was good to see my front door, twenty nine miles after leaving it. A grin for that, and the experience of riding with company. Must do more of that.

How to tangle roads,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Mar 2020)

Mrs 26, John G and me rode over to Upton where Pete M and Steve E met us. Lots of discussions about possible routes most of which would be flooded. Nevertheless we went via the school to demonstrate this fact. Retracing it was decided that flooding was still a problem so we dodged by Chaceley Church where it could be seen that the Hams are still well under. So now it was Corse, Tirley Knowle and Wickridge Street for Staunton and the cafe.
Everyone had differing ideas about a return route. John wanted direct so off up the main road he headed. Mrs 26 did likewise I pointed Pete at Redmarley and Bromsberrow while Steve and I took to the lanes by Pendock and Castlemorton. After Steve aimed for Upton I took my usual run back. Nice social outing for sure. 46 smiles


----------



## Mrs M (7 Mar 2020)

Final day or riding the fat bike today, had to get him back to the shop before it closed at 2.30 and closed on Sundays 
Anyway set off early and went all over the place. Stopped for a bacon roll than headed in the direction of the beach again.
I finally took a pic of the cute old yellow Fiat (bike is almost same size) 
Met a lovely wee pup at Marina Rubicon and also Fefe the cat from Freddy’s cat house.
She’s gotten quite chubby so only got 6 dreamies, she was snuffling about in my bag for more 
Set up fat bike base camp on the beach and spent a very relaxing time lying in the sun, listening to the waves.
Went for a wee paddle to cool down, then set off around the cliff tops to take in the scenery.
Took Mr Arbuckle back to the bike shop. The young lad is always very friendly and I tried to buy a water bottle as a wee moment but he wouldn’t let me pay for it, very kind of him.
No bike for tomorrow (don’t know what I’ll do with myself)!
I’ve really enjoyed my cycling over the last couple of weeks and am determined to keep it up when I get home


----------



## Mike_P (7 Mar 2020)

Decided on a need to visit Spa Cycles so a further 8.6 miles for the ebike and initally a bright idea, instead of putting the lock in my rucksack put it on top of the pannier rack held in place by the three fitted straps. That transpired to be not such a bright idea as heading down the A59 to Starbeck in advance of thankfully slowly moving traffic due to the level crossing their was a loud thud behind me and I looked back to see the lock lying in the road. One end of the fitted straps had unclipped itself. Then on the return the mobile phone jumped out of its holder, good job its in a thick rubber case as it survived the plummet to the floor without damage. Refitted it with the holders grips in a different place.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Mar 2020)

I take it your catching up on the thread @Katherine I'm getting likes from Nov ,That's a lot of reading and now with 1 extra


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

The internet is strange, who’d a thought twenty years ago folks would meet a load of people that they only know (sort of, a bit) on the internet.
Well that’s what six of us did today, The Dawes Kingpin and Raleigh Twenty FB group ride from Havant Station to Hayling Island and back , four Kingpins, one Raleigh Twenty and a Moulton and riders turned up on a grey dry day for a conversational ride and swapping bike stories. Totally daft but fun.

17.2 miles.


----------



## Milzy (7 Mar 2020)

https://www.relive.cc/view/vKv24X8P846


----------



## Mrs M (7 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The internet is strange, who’d a thought twenty years ago folks would meet a load of people that they only know (sort of, a bit) on the internet.
> Well that’s what six of us did today, The Dawes Kingpin and Raleigh Twenty FB group ride from Havant Station to Hayling Island and back , four Kingpins, one Raleigh Twenty and a Moulton and riders turned up on a grey dry day for a conversational ride and swapping bike stories. Totally daft but fun.
> 
> 17.2 miles.
> ...


Love it !
Lights on the green bike are the same ones I had on my racer


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Love it !
> Lights on the green bike are the same ones I had on my racer


The bloke bought them from someone who had them in the original boxes never been used.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2020)

I needed to get some milk this morning so headed out through the usual northbound route of Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne & Waldringfield before doubling back to avoid a section still flooded from the midweek rain. From Brightwell it was back northbound through the Bealings villages and Grundisburgh up to Otley for the first time this year, then across to Ashbocking and back southbound where it was almost constant headwind through Witnesham, Westerfield and round Ipswich with a slight diversion through Rushmere just for a break from the wind!

From Rushmere, it was the usual Bucklesham route home back to Trimley where I picked up a litre of milk from the local McColl's store and completed the final mile home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3162094401


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Mar 2020)

Only time for a shorter ride today and it was still sunny at times, no rain but the wind is back☹️. I set off to Wolverley, turned to Loppington, Burlton, English Frankton where the wind was blowing me across the lane down the hill which was a bit disconcerting so slowed down to Colemere past lots of primroses on the hedge banks, around Colemere then to Lyneal, Welshampton, Bettisfield, Northwood past the first turning for home and down Ossage Lane where I passed 2 ladies walking a dog and a donkey! , onto Horton and back home. 21.45 miles @15mph. It was actually quite warm today and didn’t really need so many layers on. Lots of lambs out in the fields now and most of the flooded lanes have dried up at last although there is still lots of water on the fields so actually got home dry .


----------



## Mike_P (7 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Love it !
> Lights on the green bike are the same ones I had on my racer


Can you still get the battery for the front one, massive and always seemed weak IME. Must be stacks of them corroding in landfill sites.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Can you still get the battery for the front one, massive and always seemed weak IME. Must be stacks of them corroding in landfill sites.


Don’t know, his didn’t work, they were just for show.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The internet is strange, who’d a thought twenty years ago folks would meet a load of people that they only know (sort of, a bit) on the internet.
> Well that’s what six of us did today, The Dawes Kingpin and Raleigh Twenty FB group ride from Havant Station to Hayling Island and back , four Kingpins, one Raleigh Twenty and a Moulton and riders turned up on a grey dry day for a conversational ride and swapping bike stories. Totally daft but fun.
> 
> 17.2 miles.
> ...


That's great. I was joined for a bit yesterday by two guys on a very old tandem. Puts a smile on your face 😁


----------



## Landsurfer (8 Mar 2020)

Chris and i parked the van at Beckingham near Gainsbrough and cycled through Gainsbrough , up the bank of the Trent to Keadby Bridge and back down the other side of the river. 
A warm pleasant day ... but not a shop or cafe on the ride .... so bacon and sausage butties at the Beckingham Cafe at the end ... Lovely morning.


----------



## Donger (8 Mar 2020)

Just the two of us out this morning ... Alex the glaswegian and me. After joining him for the last couple of rides, I'm really starting to get somewhere with understanding the glaswegian accent. Today I swear I caught nearly 50% of what he said. And I think I said "yes" in all the right places in the conversations. We even found some common ground when we sat downing our black coffees in the Aviator Cafe at Gloucestershire Airport, as we both extolled the virtues of Stornoway black pudding.

As my bike was playing up in a number of little ways following a pressure washing the other day, we avoided the hills and headed out on flat roads through the Gloucester suburbs to the edge of Cheltenham (with views to GCHQ) to the airport and back. A bit breezy today, but at least we avoided the showers. 35.5 miles.

Anyway, see yous. _Donger_


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I needed to get some milk this morning so headed out through the usual northbound route of Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne & Waldringfield before doubling back to avoid a section still flooded from the midweek rain. From Brightwell it was back northbound through the Bealings villages and Grundisburgh up to Otley for the first time this year, then across to Ashbocking and back southbound where it was almost constant headwind through Witnesham, Westerfield and round Ipswich with a slight diversion through Rushmere just for a break from the wind!
> 
> From Rushmere, it was the usual Bucklesham route home back to Trimley where I picked up a litre of milk from the local McColl's store and completed the final mile home.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3162094401
> ...


My, that`s a long ride for a litre of milk. It reminded me of a car tyre advert many years ago, perhaps Dunlop ? The guy say to his wife "Just popping out for.......... (can`t remember what)". He goes off and laps the world twice I think, in his car. Just think you could do an ad for cycle tyres " Just popping out for some milk dear". Some 4000 miles later, arriving home with the milk. "How did you get on dear ?" The tyres, they were brilliant. " No, I mean the milk silly".
Seriously though, good read. You`ll have to excuse my imagination.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Mar 2020)

Hard earned 65 today what with the wind to middleton hall


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Mar 2020)

Out on my winter bike at 2-30pm, just a short loop out to Cawood & Little Fenton. 20.49 miles with a sluggish average of 14mph.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mod Note:
> the mods team just saw this, I'm moving it now to the your ride today thread.
> @Andy in Germany next time please use the report function



@Moderators: There's a report function? The wonders of technology.

Will duly use same next time.


----------



## delb0y (8 Mar 2020)

Haven't really been on any rides worthy of reporting on for several months. Just "holding" rides all winter. But the last few, and especially yesterday and today's have been noticeable for the new technique of _not _clipping in. Knee pain has been getting worse over the last few months (to the extent where climbing up stairs, tying shoe laces, putting the lead on the dog, causes a lot of pain) and I have a strong suspicion clipping in isn't helping. I think on the hills _not _clipping in makes things harder, but I' m happy to be slower if it means I can ride longer (in terms of years).

Hopefully with spring here and the rain and wind easing there will be some better rides very soon!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2020)

Today's ride started of with a trip into Felixstowe on a bottlebank run followed by a bit of food shopping for work on Monday & Tuesday. Having put the food in the fridge, it was straight back out to enjoy what the BBC weather forecast promised to be a mild & dry day. I wish they'd go back to the Met Office as a forecast provider instead of the MeteoGroup as I ended up riding what felt liike a mobile bidet for the last 5 miles or so thanks to a really heavy shower. Still, it completed the 3 monthly challenges and provided a very nice view near the end



https://www.strava.com/activities/3165604973


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Mar 2020)

After a couple of days away from the saddle today looked a good bet despite the pessimistic chance of showers.
For a change I went up to Old Newton on the B1113 and then turning left ( instead of carrying on as usual) to Haughley via the level crossing. As sure as eggs are eggs the lights just started to flash and the barriers came down. I did`nt have to wait long and spent my time going through the alphabet on the carriages, I got as far as K ! I continued on and through Haughley up to Bacton and then picking up my usual route. The roads are drying but water still sits in the fields. I can`t help but think that where new houses are being built on arable land we are always going to have water run off onto roads, you just see it so much now. Why can`t the developers plant at least two trees for every house built, it may be some kind of offset, wishful thinking on my part.
From Wyverstone, Westhorpe and Finningham, ignoring the road closed sign. It was open one side anyway ! This stretch of the road I had the wind behind me, lubbly jubbly I thought, this will do. Of course once I turned off on the Mendlesham road that tail changed to a side which was quite blustery at times. On through Mendlesham and to Mendlesham Green, stopping for a photo shoot, first the post box which I think is a private one for a house. I would`nt want to post any mail in there in case it is just the house, looking at those hinges. Whilst taking the shot of the village sign I noticed the metalwork behind it referring to the Armada of 1588. To my knowledge the Spanish armada never made it as far as Mendlesham Green. If I am wrong please tell me.
The ride ended at 25 miles at a nice 17mph average, temp was 11 oC with a 19 mph WSW wind. The only wildlife I saw other that sparrows and blackbirds was one yellowhammer.
One day I will ride my summer bike, dream on buddy !


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2020)

Today I had to arranged with @Supersuperleeds to attempt our Imperial ton for the monthly challenge which due to wind direction was to be destination Lincoln . So up early at 0500 and got a message from @Supersuperleeds couldn't make it due to a family issue . I sat there in lycra feeling sight unmotivated contemplating what to do ? . Decided to head out on the route and see how far I feel like so out the door at 0600. Had to do a loop before the meeting point to get the required distance in . Got back to my village after 5 miles and it starts to rain , rain jacket on and spirits dampened but press on .30 minutes later it stops raining so jacket off and didn't need it again . Out up the Wreake valley and begin to feel the tailwind flying along now . Thoughts about bailing at Grantham or Sleaford and train home are in my head . Through Grantham which was nice and quiet . There was suppose to be a cafe stop at 57 miles but I didn't know which cafe and the distance was around Sleaford . Was still early and didn't see anything open so just pressed on and relied on bars and gels . The first 60 miles were dispatched at 17.8 mph mainly down to the tailwind not my legs. Out into the flat fens and really feeling the wind . @Supersuperleeds route was design to grab some veloviewer squares which meant some deadend lanes . The route was only 103 miles in total so didn't have many spares mile's to play with . At one point I rode 2 miles down a lane at 24mph only to turn round and grovel back at 10 mph on the drops putting in plenty of effort @Supersuperleeds was cursed loudly at this point . The last 20 miles back to Lincoln were either 20 mph or 12 mph depending on direction . Made the station with 102 miles in the bag at 16.2 mph so not to shabby . Was happy I could catch a 30 minute early train only to discover when I changed trains at Nottingham I had a 45 minute wait and would have made this train even with the later train from Lincoln . Back at Loughborough I had 12 miles home ,3 miles from home and a proper down pour . So the only time I've got wet in 6.5 hrs were within 3 miles of home . Despite the wind in the fens it was a great day to be out . Glad I forced myself to do it today as I have limited chances this month so challenge ticked off . Had to clean the bike it was filthy lots of farmers had been on the fields dragging mud on the roads . The route took in some lovely quiet virtually traffic free which was great


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2020)

One of those rare things today; a ride in the company of my brother. Being a blustery day with showers around we stuck to the tried and tested Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington, Shrewsbury route as this worked with the wind direction.

Starting out was alright but a few spots of rain were soon felt and after Lyth Hill there was a moderate shower that made me wonder if the ride would be enjoyable. Fortunately it didn't last too long and after Condover we picked up a good tailwind that swept us along at a good rate to Cross Houses. It was more of a cross wind on the way to Atcham but we got along fairly well regardless. It was Doug's choice to stay on the road rather than taking the scenic detour through Attingham Park and today we found it to be quite busy so were quite glad when our turn off onto Pelham Road came up, along with a return of the tailwind.

We paused at The Haughmond for a pint and a chat. Out of the wind it was quite pleasant sitting in the beer garden and I heard all about Doug's first trip of the season on the boat (the booked event apparently went well but there were lots of technical issues to deal with)

Like last time we rode this way, we were straight into a headwind on leaving the pub which slowed progress a bit. There wasn't much traffic on this lane but one of the drivers we did meet seemed to think he was in a rally.

The old canal path was really wet and muddy and we probably should have gone around. At the end of it, Doug opted for the shorter route back which is all segregated cyclepath but is also rather dull and directly into the wind.

19.6 miles this time at 11.4 mph average. Doug was talking about future rides so I think his enthusiasm is back.





On the old bridge at Atcham.





Refreshment at The Haughmond.


----------



## chriswoody (8 Mar 2020)

Decided to head North today and back into the forest there. The ride started out on the usual quiet country lanes, bordered by freshly pollarded trees, in time for spring. Before too long I'm crossing the silent runway at the glider school, still too early in the year for flying though. Not to much further and the entrance to the woods opened up and I dived off the road and under the canopy. There are many tracks weaving there way through the forest and today I'd uploaded a new course through the maze that I'd not explored before, winding between stands of Larch and Scots Pine on wonderful gravel tracks. 











Before long I swung back south and started to head back towards more familiar trails. At one junction I pulled up to a halt, the rest of what would normally be pristine gravel road had been churned up into a quagmire by loggers. 






I checked the maps on my Garmin and saw the track to my right would make a suitable diversion and off I set once more. The rest of the ride passed with no dramas as the wind slowly strengthened and provided a stern test in the last exposed kilometres along the country lanes I'd first headed out on. In total I travelled 29.4 kilometres at just over 21kph average, a nice start to my Sunday.


----------



## Proto (8 Mar 2020)

Frome to Radstock and back on the National Cycle route 24.

A recce for a ride to Bath and back later this week, just so I can ride through the Combe Down tunnel. 😀


----------



## C R (8 Mar 2020)

Second weekend of March, and a reasonable weather forecast by comparison to February, so a ride was on.

Out at around 6:30, and the weather was better than the previous night forecast, with blue skies, dry, but blowy. As I didn't want my lovely new bike to get splashed too much, I decided on a variation of last week's route, which should be mostly dry.

Up past the Norton church, and then down Littleworth towards Wadborough the long way round. The wind was ahead and to the side most of the time until past Wadborough, but I got a bit of respite after turning left on Rebecca Rd towards Pershore. I made it quite quickly to the brook at Besford Bridge, before starting the drag up to the top of Pershore. Luckily the wind was mostly behind me, but I still took my time, as I didn't want to overdo it so early in the ride. I was also a bit apprehensive, as the rising sun was straight ahead, and I was concerned any car coming up behind me might not see me, though at this time in the morning there was traffic.

At Pershore it was a left for Pinvin at the traffic lights, over the A44 after the train station, and then a right for Throckmorton past the airfield. The wind was helping in places, but in others the gusts were pushing me around a bit. I stopped by the village hall for a drink, and then I was on my way through Bishampton to Flyford Flavell. The intention was to get to Bradley Green, but avoiding Himbleton, which tends to flood, so took the right on the A422, and then the lanes via Stock Green to Bradley Green. Progress was swift with the help of the wind, and I reached the turn for Hanbury quite quickly.

Now I had again cross and headwind making progress hard work, so I stopped for a nut bar and a drink, and once refreshed I set off again against the wind. I was rather glad of having drops to tuck in. Hanbury and Hanbury Wharf came and went, and then took a left for Hadzor, just before the M5 underpass. I was starting to flag a bit, and now I was riding straight into the wind, but with not long left to home it was just a matter of keeping pushing through.

The last bit going down to St Peters on the cycle path next to the ring road was quite something, having to work quite hard against the wind pushing uphill.

I made it home after 37 ish miles and really glad that I finally took the plunge and bought a new bike. No photos today as I was enjoying the riding instead of the views.

The map


----------



## Kryton521 (9 Mar 2020)

Ah ha!!! I believe this to be Coity Castle, in the village of Coity. That I passed through this morning. Managed to beat the incoming weather front, just! I'll go back on a warmer day and have a walk around and a better look. Looks to me as though it was converted late in it's life to a "fortified house". Then given up? Local historian???


----------



## C R (9 Mar 2020)

Quick lunchtime spin to clear my head and try the mudguards in the new bike. No rattles or scrapes as far as I can tell, so job's a good un. 10.7 miles in about 40min. Still quite blowy, when will it stop?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2020)

I Had to take my bike to the bike shop in Marlow today partly because it developed a horrible squeak when pedalling under pressure and to have a shorter stem fitted that I ordered last week. I couldn’t ride all the way because of the squeak, I wasn’t sure what the cause was so I put the bike in the car and drove just outside of Marlow and cycled in, ( saved money by not having to pay for parking) from the top of the hill.
Once they’d found out what the squeak was and fitted the stem I took the bike for a test ride to Marlow Bottle giving it a bit of wellie, to see if I could make it squeak, satisfied that it was sorted I rode the bike back to the car up the big hill.
10.36 miles on a dry light cloudy day.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I Had to take my bike to the bike shop in Marlow today partly because it developed a horrible squeak when pedalling under pressure and to have a shorter stem fitted that I ordered last week. I couldn’t ride all the way because of the squeak, I wasn’t sure what the cause was so I put the bike in the car and drove just outside of Marlow and cycled in, ( saved money by not having to pay for parking) from the top of the hill.
> Once they’d found out what the squeak was and fitted the stem I took the bike for a test ride to Marlow Bottle giving it a bit of wellie, to see if I could make it squeak, satisfied that it was sorted I rode the bike back to the car up the big hill.
> 10.36 miles on a dry light cloudy day.
> 
> ...


What was causing the squeak? 

Don't leave us in suspense!


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> What was causing the squeak?
> 
> Don't leave us in suspense!


I have new Trek Domane SL5 it has Trek’s IsoSpeed doodad on it. I thought that the bottom bracket was squeaking, ( well creaking really), but it turns out it was the IsoSpeed joint. It hadn’t been greased on assembly. It is now greased and is now no longer making a noise.


----------



## pjd57 (9 Mar 2020)

Decided to go out with Free Wheel North this morning..They have Led rides, supposedly for beginners etc.....
The journey was all on the Forth and Clyde canal, from Maryhill to the Kelpies.
Dry ,dull and mild going out.
The group usually do a stop of about 30 minutes which I don't like , so I usually head home alone.
The return journey was tough, heading west , straight into the wind 
There's a wide open , very long straight bit between Bonnybridge and Auchinstarry and its brutal into a wind.
Today it was wind and rain .


----------



## Old jon (9 Mar 2020)

A grey morning with a bit of breeze. Just right for riding a bike, I thought. So I did just that.

With gigabit broadband and replacement gas mains, and for all I know Uncle Tom Cobbleigh and all, there seem to be more holes than road around here just now. Reaching Holbeck has never been so slow. Office Lock and the towpath to Viaduct Road had no surprises, the wind was a bit more than I had thought but that would be giving me a push later on. Ride up through Headingley and on, across the Ring Road to Lawnswood. And more roadholes, with traffic lights this time. Seems to be a feature of the month, on the entrance to Bramhope there were even more. I suppose I should be grateful for the enforced rest . . .

Through the village and further on to the Dyneley Arms. Turn right for the downhill whizz!!! and on a whim carry straight on to cross the River Wharfe. The next left turn is signposted to Leathley and Farnley, what it does not tell you is that to reach Farnley you have to cross another river, the Washburn, and climb a hill. And then, after a munch break, ride down the other side.



To Otley. Go back across the Wharfe, ride through the town and up Leeds Road. All the way to a different approach to the Dyneley Arms. Thinking of the road out of Bramhope, the only err sensible option was the A660. Back past the roadholes. The enforced wait there, before reaching the roundabout, showed me something. There is a new housing development on the left just before the roundabout is reached. Some building has started. I have mentioned before that one end of this site is mostly water that looks sort of deep. It must be, I saw two lifebelts (if they are still called that) on posts at the waterside. Who would buy a house there, I wonder?

Widdershins around the roundabout, always wanted to write that word, and ride up Kings Road. Turn right, through Adel and back to the A660. Headingley again and on the way out of Kirkstall ride back across the River Aire. Three rivers in one day, wonder if a four river ride is waiting? There was a larger crop of joggers than usual on the towpath, it was almost busy, but better than the road. And then the last bit home. Thirty two miles and 1800 feet going up, and down of course or I could not be at my front door with a smile on my mug. Another good pedal around.

A map, and the elevation ????


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Mar 2020)

It was a bit dull and overcast this morning but no rain and the wind had dropped a bit so I thought I would go a different way and hope any floods had gone. I started out to Northwood, Welshampton and turned back to Brown Heath, and into the wind to Loppington, Burlton, Marton ,Myddle across the road to Balderton, Harmer Hill and down to Hadnall, past the race horses where a nice person in an Audi pulled over so I could stick to the only decent bit of lane which was in the middle and not have to risk the puddles/potholes/craters which the rest of that stretch of lane appeared to be, to Sansaw Heath following the wall round Sansaw Estate to Yorton then up to Clive. You can tell this is the posh bit of North Shropshire as all the lanes have sign posts so you can’t get lost! Down the hill from Clive , just into Wem before turning to Barkers Green, Aston back into Wem and over the railway to Creamore, Ryebank, Foxholes, Northwood and back home. 33.74 miles @15.1 mph.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Mar 2020)

Nothing special today, but did the15 miles home from work, then changed to flat shoes and put the Pickenflick into the boot of the car and rode another 15 miles home having dropped the car in for this year's service & MOT. Tomorrow I wil be hoping that the wind isn't as bad as forecst at it will be a 20 miler to pick the car up after work - most of it into the wind.


----------



## Oxford Dave (10 Mar 2020)

First ride for two weeks this morning, just plodded around familiar roads into town and a different route back. Still quite windy at times. Eighteen miles at an average of 12.6 mph, not too bad after two weeks off the bike.


----------



## galaxy (11 Mar 2020)

Rode into town yesterday afternoon no dramas, nice and quiet. enjoyable 11miles and came back with a little shopping.


----------



## Ian H (11 Mar 2020)

55 very muddy, sometimes flooded kms today. Sunshine, though.


----------



## Old jon (11 Mar 2020)

Sunshine again! And maybe a bit warmer. Wheel out the fixed and go.

Can people ruminate about a route? If they can, that is what I did while I pedalled around Holbeck to Water Lane. Under the wings and out along Great Wilson Street and continue all the way through Hunslet to climb to John o’ Gaunts. Straight on from there, and at the Oulton roundabout, take the first road exit on the next. Pass the end of Mickletown, then under the railway at Methley Junction. Cross the river Calder, almost on the outskirts of Castleford, then turn left at the traffic lights. Somewhere along this bit of road the Aire and Calder join, out of sight behind buildings on the left. Take the left turn onto the A656 and you can see the joined rivers boiling over the weir upstream as you cross the bridge, an impressive sight this morning.

This road goes up. The map has a spot height of 12 metres at the bridge, up past Allerton Bywater and Ledston Luck, oh, and seeing a parade of lead Wings, some with three wheels, going the other way, then Peckfield Bar and the left turn to Garforth. A spot height of 103 metres so 300 feet in about four miles. Does not sound like a lot, but it certainly felt it. Yep, there is Garforth Cliff not far away now, going down. But that is no rest on the fixed, loads of fun though.



Around the southern side of town to the only roundabout, first exit and a bit more up on the way to Swillington. There is a better view of the Miners’ Welfare Club in this direction, a big poster outside listing the entertainment booked for the next while. No pits left around here, still the club thrives. Anyway, down through the village and back across the canal and river. Under the railway bridge and turn right to go past the station, up again, returning to John o’ Gaunts. Down the hill, take a different way through Hunslet and see my front door again after twenty five miles. And just remembering the sight of a red kite, the closest this year so far, just before Peckfield Bar, yup pretty marvellous.

A very different map


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Mar 2020)

Mrs 26 and I met with Jules H, Margaret PR and John B in Upton. We took to the Castlemorton lanes and on to Bromsberrow where Pete M was waiting. Mrs 26 headed up the Hollybush climb while we all took to the wild daffs by Brooms Green. At St Mary's we wandered in the church yard to view the daffs. Onward we stopped at the field just outside Kempley which was ablaze with daffs. The run to Shaw Common showed daffs deep into the woods. We got closer to the woodland daffs through Dymock Wood. More daffs greeted us in the woods and on the banks as we headed for Oxenhall. I met GV's 'H' there and had a quick catch up before my gang headed for the cafe in Newent.
Back in the saddle we stopped at Gwen and Vera's fields for more daffs. The woods at Four Oaks were just carpeted and the roadsides were ablaze. After Dymock we stopped at another field. This one blooms later than others but was well on the way for an excellent show. More daffs lay along the Motorway as we crossed the bridge. At Ryton there were no takers for Ketford so it was our usual route to Bromsberrow where Pete and John peeled off for home. The 3 of us took to the Castlemorton lanes each taking their usual turns as required. What a lovely ride and display of nature's glory today. 58 smiles


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2020)

Little n Large. The Fragrant MrsP and I went for a 10.75 mile breakfast ride this morning, stopped halfway way for a coffee and a bacon bap, whilst it absolutely precipitated down outside, then the sun came out and we went on our merry way. Cold and windy today too, I wish it would stop feckin raining. 

Pictured her ‘12 Trek Madone 3.1 all Ultegra’d up, and my ‘20 Trek Madone SL5


----------



## Angus McCoatup (12 Mar 2020)

Did a loop from Mid Cheshire, into North Wales up the Horseshoe Pass. Bit of a shock to the system after a winter plodding around the pan flat Cheshire lanes. First time up the 'shoe for nearly 2 years and it included an obligatory stop at the dreadful (no character, atmos and poor coffee and indifferent staff, but it's the only place for miles) Ponderosa Café for a coffee and cake (well earned after coming up from the Llangollen side if you ask me).

I was the only cyclist there, but was amused, when tucking into my slice of cake, by all the motorcyclists refuelling with a full English.

A few hair raising side winds on the descent and tailwind all the way home...………..which was nice!


----------



## Old jon (12 Mar 2020)

Another bright morning here and I have been invited to ride a new route with the club. Not that I need any encouragement.

Twenty four miles and a surprising 1600 feet of up later, rain is clattering at the window but I beat the rain home and it is warm and dry indoors. It may be better to start at the beginning. The meeting point for this ride is six miles from where I live, and most of that is on roads I use often, including the wander through Holbeck. Once across the river and with my back to the town centre, the road rises. Oakwood Clock and turn left, arrive at the meeting place first. The other two expected folk appeared and off we went. Around streets and roads I never suspected existed. Well, some I knew but if you had asked me before I looked at the map just now, well, they had been forgotten.

A new route, but very well planned, I think. A wander around to the north of Alwoodley, then pedal back towards the Ring Road, crossing that at Tongue Lane, which climbs a bit. Turn right off that to the only bit of what I could not ride, the mud was deep enough to stop me, we did an about turn, rejoined the tarmac and found a better bit of path further on. More road, heading roughly south, some bike paths. Think I saw NCN68 at one point, but could easily be mistaken.

A very short stretch of Meanwood Road led us to Meanwood Urban Farm and its Barn, food and drink were great, and a natter with other riders. And then, after a while, we left. Crossing roads that I did not recognise until checking the map again. Yup Gledhow Valley road I knew, for a few hundred yards, but most of the rest was an education until I saw Princes Avenue in the distance, not far from where the ride had started. Time for me to pedal back home, into a wind that seemed to be stronger than earlier, but headwinds often are like that. Just before turning into the street I live on, the rain started, but it had been a good ride with happy company so I had a smile anyway.

Tracks of my wheels


----------



## Oxford Dave (12 Mar 2020)

Went out with the brother of my Australian neighbour this morning (my neighbour's brothers are over here because his wife died in a car accident a couple of weeks ago) and we managed to time things so we were indoors at a pub eating breakfast while the rain fell, then back on the road for another 20 miles after that. Good morning out, and pleasant to ride with company for a change, despite the tragic reason for them being here.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Little n Large. The Fragrant MrsP and I went for a 10.75 mile breakfast ride this morning, stopped halfway way for a coffee and a bacon bap, whilst it absolutely precipitated down outside, then the sun came out and we went on our merry way. Cold and windy today too, I wish it would stop feckin raining.
> 
> Pictured her ‘12 Trek Madone 3.1 all Ultegra’d up, and my ‘20 Trek Madone SL5
> 
> ...


Love your SL5, and the colour. It would be on my list if I was in the market 😁


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Love your SL5, and the colour. It would be on my list if I was in the market 😁


Thanks, it’s a lovely bike, rides nicely.


----------



## Ashimoto (12 Mar 2020)

Managed to do 32 miles today, even with that atrocious wind. Really enjoyed the ride. Didnt even take a single pic.


----------



## Oxford Dave (13 Mar 2020)

Quick ride on my own this morning, started off with the idea of a good thirty miles but was pushing too hard for the distance and ended up just nipping around 8 miles or so pedalling away my anger about the situation that led to yesterday's funeral. Thirty five minutes later i was feeling better, average speed 13.9 mph. Might go out for a more normal ride a bit later.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Mar 2020)

Nice sunny morning so off through the Castlemorton lanes and on round by Bromsberrow took me into wild daffodil territory. I dodged an unusual way through Bromsberrow Heath and set my wheel for Ketford. The daffs in the wood were wonderful as was the show down at the river. I climbed up and over to climb again for Compton Green. Lovely wild daffs all the way. I took to Brand Green where the wood anemones were getting underway. At Highleadon I headed for Blackwells End and on for Gadfield Elm. From Pendock it was the standard run back to complete a pleasant wee outing. 45 smiles


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2020)

A cobweb blower today and I needed some milk, so I took the Kingpin out as the roads were dry ( the brakes are effing useless even worse when wet) and there’s a bit of sun out and the Kingpin hasn’t been cleaned & put away since Saturdays shenanigans. Just a 6.15 miler along the railway track through council estate and up to the little Sainsbury’s. In the car park was the the maroon Morris Minor pictured below. A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess what year it is. On the way back I rode through the new cramped housing estate that four years ago used to be farm land.




Which is older, the bike or the car?


----------



## Donger (13 Mar 2020)

42.4 more miles for me today. Rode over to @Dark46 's house to start a ride around the Severnside villages, taking a look at the last of the floods and stopping off for coffee and cakes at the cafe at Saul Marina. Rode through a few floods in places that don't usually flood. The unusually high spring tides had caused the sluice gates along the Severn to slam shut, preventing the fields from draining properly. The resulting field run-off caused some 3 to 4 inches of standing (and sometimes fast flowing) water on the roads between Stonebench and Epney.




Rode along the riverbank at Priding and visited the canal bridge at Frampton before heading back in near perfect cycling weather.


We had a scary moment on the way home when we were forced to use a short section of the main Stonehouse road and a Rangerover carved up @Dark46 good and proper. No harm done, though and another nice ride in good company. I did another loop around Stonebench after we parted, just to get more flood photos. By the time I got there, the river level had dropped a couple of feet and the roads were nearly clear where they had been 3 or 4 inches deep before. The difference? The tide was going out.
Cheers, _Donger_


----------



## gavgav (13 Mar 2020)

Using up my final day of Annual Leave, for the financial year, today and so what better way to avoid Coronavirus, than get out in the fresh air on the bike, with @Rickshaw Phil, to do my half century challenge ride.

We decided to do a similar route to the one we did together, before Christmas, but in a reverse direction and some new territory, for me, on the section we changed.

Phil cycled over to mine and we set out, getting all of about 2 feet until I realised I’d left my water bottle behind. Quick dart back to get it and then take 2!

We followed, mostly, cycle paths up to Sundorne and then took the tarmac section of the old canal path, out on the road to Uffington and Upton Magna. I almost turned the wrong way there, but Phil reminded me we were going left, down through Withington, to Walcot.

The Met office suggested fairly light winds, getting lighter through the day, but they seemed strong enough to us, as we turned into it for a good 15 miles or so! After Walcot we followed my new territory towards Uppington and Eaton Constantine. There was low flying helicopter, along this section, inspecting the power lines. That must be a cool job!

We descended to Cressage, pausing to look at the flooding, which is still quite impressive, despite the fact the river is a couple of metres lower now.




The road surface was pretty horrific around there and that was a pattern for most of the ride. Not just potholes but blooming great big craters!

There was short uphill section on the busy A458, with an impatient driver behind us who wanted to squeeze past us with an undertake, as we turned right. It was hard going on the lanes, past Raby estate and onwards to Hughley, due to the wind and so we stopped for lunch at Church Preen, where it duly poured with rain and a few hailstones, for a couple of minutes. It had been drizzling on and off for a fair bit of the ride and I’d donned the waterproof, which was perhaps a bit of overkill.

As we set off, the signpost said 4&1/2 miles to Cardington, which was our planned pub stop and that kept us going along the virtually all uphill section into the wind. The sun had come out though and so we were able to sit outside and enjoy it, and it was even warmish sheltered from the wind. A very enjoyable pint (and naughtily another half) of Clun Pale Ale was consumed.












Anyone spot the difference with @Rickshaw Phil since our rides in Cumbria? I didn’t until he pointed it out!!

The legs were stiff, as we set out again, straight onto the long pull up to the top of the bank with about 5 names, I call it Bufton’s bank, but it leads to the fabulous descent down the “corkscrew” where I set my fastest section time on Strava, hitting 32.4mph.

The wind was behind us, finally, as we continued on to Longnor, Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford. The only downside being that the road was a constant stream of traffic, which was going too fast and overtaking on blind corners, avoiding roadworks on the nearby A49.

We arrived back at mine, with 42.6 miles on the clock, for me, having thoroughly enjoyed my day off


----------



## gavgav (13 Mar 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> Quick ride on my own this morning, started off with the idea of a good thirty miles but was pushing too hard for the distance and ended up just nipping around 8 miles or so pedalling away my anger about the situation that led to yesterday's funeral. Thirty five minutes later i was feeling better, average speed 13.9 mph. Might go out for a more normal ride a bit later.


Sorry to hear the sad news but well done for getting out on the bike, it’s certainly a good way of helping to deal with things


----------



## Shearwater Missile (13 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A cobweb blower today and I needed some milk, so I took the Kingpin out as the roads were dry ( the brakes are effing useless even worse when wet) and there’s a bit of sun out and the Kingpin hasn’t been cleaned & put away since Saturdays shenanigans. Just a 6.15 miler along the railway track through council estate and up to the little Sainsbury’s. In the car park was the the maroon Morris Minor pictured below. A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess what year it is. On the way back I rode through the new cramped housing estate that four years ago used to be farm land.
> View attachment 508222
> 
> Which is older, the bike or the car?
> ...


1967 at a guess or F plate


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Mar 2020)

As @gavgav has already reported, a good trip out today in weather that was a little cool and showery but otherwise quite good.

I think that he has covered all the salient points so I'll just add that my mileage at the end was 46.8 and I'd lost a little bit off the average speed on the final climb to give 11.1 mph. There were a few other cyclists out along the lanes which is always good to see.

Some of my pics;




Drink/snack stop near Walcot.





The River Tern has gone down but left lots of standing water. Those fields have been underwater so long it has killed whatever crop was trying to grow.





Moving along to Cressage, the River Severn is still quite high. At the time of the photo the river level was two metres lower than at the peak of the floods.





Lunch stop near Church Preen School.





At the Royal Oak, Cardington.


----------



## Dark46 (13 Mar 2020)

Another great ride today with @Donger . For me it was a 35 mile ride which is my longest this year to date.
It was perfect cycling weather but in places the roads were under water a few times and my feet were underwater a couple of times .





@Donger looking out across the river Severn.

It was a great ride going a similar route that we have done recently but changing the end of the route to get a few more miles in.
Riding with @Donger and with a lovely mug of coffee and a ginger slice thrown in the stop how could anyone complain.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A cobweb blower today and I needed some milk, so I took the Kingpin out as the roads were dry ( the brakes are effing useless even worse when wet) and there’s a bit of sun out and the Kingpin hasn’t been cleaned & put away since Saturdays shenanigans. Just a 6.15 miler along the railway track through council estate and up to the little Sainsbury’s. In the car park was the the maroon Morris Minor pictured below. A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess what year it is. On the way back I rode through the new cramped housing estate that four years ago used to be farm land.
> View attachment 508222
> 
> Which is older, the bike or the car?
> ...



A tidy restoration, apart from the wheels which look naff in the context of the rest of the car.

Can't see if it has a split screen, and the shiny coachwork makes dating the car little more than guesswork.

I will go for 1968.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A cobweb blower today and I needed some milk, so I took the Kingpin out as the roads were dry ( the brakes are effing useless even worse when wet) and there’s a bit of sun out and the Kingpin hasn’t been cleaned & put away since Saturdays shenanigans. Just a 6.15 miler along the railway track through council estate and up to the little Sainsbury’s. In the car park was the the maroon Morris Minor pictured below. A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess what year it is. On the way back I rode through the new cramped housing estate that four years ago used to be farm land.
> View attachment 508222
> 
> Which is older, the bike or the car?
> ...





Shearwater Missile said:


> 1967 at a guess or F plate





Pale Rider said:


> A tidy restoration, apart from the wheels which look naff in the context of the rest of the car.
> 
> Can't see if it has a split screen, and the shiny coachwork makes dating the car little more than guesswork.
> 
> I will go for 1968.



I agree about the wheels, they look naff but the rest of the car looked nice.
The car was newest J plate 1971. The Dawes Kingpin is a 1967.


----------



## Oxford Dave (14 Mar 2020)

Another short (11 mile) ride this morning, got away good and early by half seven, so the roads were fairly quiet. Last ride for a while with my Aussie friend as he flies home later today, but plans to return next year with his wife, who is also a keen cyclist. We stopped for a cuppa on the way round, home about nine. 
Really enjoying the Dawes Super Galaxy I bought a few weeks ago, a real smooth and easy ride.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I agree about the wheels, they look naff but the rest of the car looked nice.
> The car was newest J plate 1971. The Dawes Kingpin is a 1967.


There also looks like an add on console on the dash, probably Carlos Fandango or Harry Moss gauges. There are also headrests, what were those in that era on a Morry Minor ? I like to see a car restored to how it was but each to their own. Still, I am sure it still turns heads. I bet the engine has been tweaked with some kind of wide bore exhaust so it will not sound like a Morris Minor of years gone by.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> There also looks like an add on console on the dash, probably Carlos Fandango or Harry Moss gauges. There are also headrests, what were those in that era on a Morry Minor ? I like to see a car restored to how it was but each to their own. Still, I am sure it still turns heads. I bet the engine has been tweaked with some kind of wide bore exhaust so it will not sound like a Morris Minor of years gone by.


Yes, the bloke did try and bore the arse off me about the tweaks and bits, the car seats were Recaro or summat.


----------



## Oxford Dave (14 Mar 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> There also looks like an add on console on the dash, probably Carlos Fandango or Harry Moss gauges. There are also headrests, what were those in that era on a Morry Minor ? I like to see a car restored to how it was but each to their own. Still, I am sure it still turns heads. I bet the engine has been tweaked with some kind of wide bore exhaust so it will not sound like a Morris Minor of years gone by.


It's not a Morris Minor without that distinctive bark on the over run. My first two cars were Morris Travellers, still miss them.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Mar 2020)

We had a very well used Minor pick up as a breakdown tender at the garage where I used to work.

As the owner told me: "That little vehicle has earned me a fortune."

We put a Mr Bibendum Michelin man on the roof, but took him off because the air resistance slowed the pick up down too much on the motorway.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Mar 2020)

Always fancied doing a bit of rowing. Growing up in Poole I used to row an awful lot in my little dingy, but team rowing in races must be great.




Seemed fairly quiet by the river Dee in Chester on the way back, i guess its one of those tourist cities that will feel the impact over the coming weeks.




So, 24 miles out into the Welsh borders and back. Thank god I binned off the Specialized saddle that came with the bike, Prologo is much comfier!


----------



## Old jon (14 Mar 2020)

A ride out with the Leeds Cycling Campaign again today. The ‘Easy’ ride included two hills I walked up, but I was on the fixed.

The usual, so far, start point just opposite the big gates at Roundhay Park, a dozen or so riders turned up. A bit of discussion about a café stop, not today, and off we went. Turn right onto Park Lane, down the hill to the Ring Road, straight across to climb Roundhay Park Lane up to Slaid Hill. I just ran out of legs maybe two thirds of the way up. Ah well. Turn right again, and ride through Shadwell, up the first bit of Carr Lane, which levels out a bit once across the A58. And into Thorner. As I suspected, we would leave the village on Milner Lane. So I walked that bit at the top, to one of the local Thorner Lanes and rode along that to Scarcroft.

Back across the A58 onto Syke Lane, to Tarn Lane, onto Wike Ridge Lane and back to Slaid Hill. After a stop for some chatter we split into two groups, one went back the short way, down the first hill I had walked. The other group, including me, did a couple of zigs and zags and a short stretch of Harrogate Road. I turned off on Street Lane to return to the ride start point, and from there to the clock at Oakwood. Turned right at the lights there, and waiting to cross is a good friend I have not seen in a while. Stopped and nattered for a while, ‘tis good when that can happen, and we went our ways. Me to skirt round the edge of town before crossing the river and riding the last bit of up to home. Turned into the street, a few drops of rain fell and I had ridden twenty three and a half miles. With a grin.

Some riding drawn squiggles . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Mar 2020)

Jules H, Rob A, Pete M and Margaret PR and I met in Upton. Keith W was passing so we had a chat. He was meeting with June P who I'd waved to on my ride over. We took to the school where the floods had parted to let us through. Down at The Mythe Rob decided it was time to head back and at Bredon's Hardwick Margaret also headed homeward. So just the three of us rounded the southern flanks of Bredon Hill to see how the new incumbents in the cafe at Beckford Silk Centre had refurbished and re-organised since it closed a while ago. It turned out to be good for sure although the coffee cups weren't proper cyclist size.
Off round the eastern and northern flanks of the Hill we began to put distance between it and ourselves as we crossed the Avon at Eckington. Onward for Strensham we were pushing at the wind. Jules headed homeward from Ryall while Pete and I took flood avoidance for The Hook and Brotheridge Green. Just a steady plod from here homeward was left battling the persistent wind. Nice social outing today for sure. 54 smiles


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> What Spesh saddle was it, do you still have it, has it had much use. My Spesh Riva saddle has finally cracked (due to heat I think). If you are cycling by the Groves you will be not far from me.


Its a Toupe Sport, but putting it on my MTB as that saddle is nuked!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP went out with her bestie today, so I went out with mine, which manifests itself as a Trek Domane SL5.

My original plan was to go over to the Aston Pottery Cafe, but the weather was bit naff today and after about three miles or so in Rowstock I realised the wind was going to be a right pain.

Along the busy A417 towards Wantage making a right past Ardington to Grove Park then right again near Williams F1 over the railway bridge and then left on what looked like a paved bridleway, a track I have never been down before, it was mostly paved too, but after about a mile it tuned into a hard pack track and I wondered how my new precious would cope with it, well, it coped very well thanks very much.

This new track brought i me out in West Hannay so I thought I knew where I was, riding out of the village I turned right thinking I was going towards Southmoor but I went to Garford instead which was in the wrong direction. No matter on to Frilford and left at the lights to Millet's Farm Shop for refreshments, this turned out to be the seventh dimension of hell. The cafe was rammed, no self isolation going on there.

After about two years I got served with a lank sausage roll, some kind of a chocolate thing and some tea in a pretentious glass pot.

Got out of there and away from the whinging brats and came back home via Frilford where some twunt close passed me in a Merc, then to Gozzards Ford, Abingdon, Steventon and home.

It didn't seem to matter what direction I rode today there was wind, and quite frankly it got quite irksome. Still it was nice to get decent ride in and my new bike is just ACE, I'm so glad I chose it out of all the other I considered.






















30.18 windy miles.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2020)

Oxford Dave said:


> It's not a Morris Minor without that distinctive bark on the over run. My first two cars were Morris Travellers, still miss them.



My first (proper) car was a Morris Traveller too, I wish I still had it, cost me £80.00


----------



## Milzy (14 Mar 2020)

Very very windy today.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Mar 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Always fancied doing a bit of rowing. Growing up in Poole I used to row an awful lot in my little dingy, but team rowing in races must be great.
> View attachment 508379
> 
> Seemed fairly quiet by the river Dee in Chester on the way back, i guess its one of those tourist cities that will feel the impact over the coming weeks.
> ...


I have two Prologo Kappa`s with the cut out and they are comfortable, in my case with the nose down about 3mm.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Ok no worries, I went the other way as my best bike came with a Prologo and I couldn't get on with it.


Did you try it with a slight nose down attitude ? It made the difference from being uncomfortable to comfortable. At one time I was going to sell them until I tried again with the nose down. No I don`t slide !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Did you try it with a slight nose down attitude ? It made the difference from being uncomfortable to comfortable.



For a few seconds I thought you were suggesting saddle snobbery as an aid to riding comfort.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP went out with her bestie today, so I went out with mine, which manifests itself as a Trek Domane SL5.
> 
> My original plan was to go over to the Aston Pottery Cafe, but the weather was bit naff today and after about three miles or so in Rowstock I realised the wind was going to be a right pain.
> 
> ...


I still want your Trek 😀


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I can give it a go, it is on my pub bike at present, but I have always been a nose up rider so maybe the "up / down" argument may vary from saddle to saddle. No harm in trying it.


I thought the same as you, as an earlier saddle with a nose down "inclination" led me to sliding forward. Worth a try. One thing I also like about it is that it has a fairly narrow nose so does`nt brush my legs.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2020)

We went on our hybrids to the shops today, it was drizzling a bit when we left, by the time we got to town it was pissing down. We did the shopping and decided to make a loop of it and headed for the Costa a couple of miles away, got there soaking wet and it was shut.
We couldn’t have been more soaked so we went to the garden centre about 3 miles further when the rain really started to come down. Anyway the cafe was open there, we had lunch, hoping the rain would stop. It didn’t and the 2.5 miles we got even more soaked, still at least the wind was behind us.

11.87 sodden cold miles today.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Mar 2020)

After a few days break from cycling I was up for a ride this morning before the forecasted rain came. As it was dry it would be my first outing on the summer bike since 30th October. I had worked out a route in my head which would be about 24 miles and confirmed it with an on line map. As I have been over the same ground so manytimes this winter because of the wet and muddy roads it was nice to do a different route.
I headed firstly to Old Newton via B1113 and then to Haughley. From Haughley I went under the A14 and up towards Shelland Green, Woolpit Green and Drinkstone, Gedding and Felsham. I encounted the good old wind which we have come to hate these past months. In all fairness it was`nt too bad, only 18mph with the odd gust of 29mph. Now I know why I take out the Claude Butler in the winter and when it is windy, the carbon is harder to keep in a straight line but then my weight of 10st does`nt help !
I had`nt realised how rough the surface of the road was near Gedding Hall, considering it was slightly down hill I should have been flying. Once at Felsham it was a steady ride to Rattlesden following the River Rat and then coming out near Stowmarket golf course. Further downhill past the Shepherd & Dog pub and the Combs lane back to Stowmarket. That was where I nearly got taken out. There were two on coming vehicles who wanted to turn right. I was a bit surprised when the first one did and even more so when the second one thought he`d follow suit until he saw me and the look of horror on his face. I always assume they are going to do something stupid and he was. If he`d looked afterwards he`d seen my shaking fist. No harm done.
I had the camera with me for a change so got some shots, does`nt the stop starting slow you down ? A good ride with 24.3 miles at an average of 14.4 knots ( from another thread !) that is 16.6 mph with 1007 feet of up. I have two wishes at the moment 1, Not to have wind 2, Can it be warmer so I don`t have to wear as much attire and oh I bet make it three wishes 3, That we can stay free of the Coronavirus


----------



## Kryton521 (15 Mar 2020)

Actually enjoyed my loop today. Having felt so ill yesterday, todays ride, "well, if I'm going to die I want one more ride on me bike!"

Out of Bridgend and onto Ewenny, [Can spell it, can't pronounce it properly apparently!] Ogmore, tide was in, very grey sea! Continued the loop and headed into Cowbridge where I thought I'd stop at my Sisters for a coffee.
Sadly I person on a bike coming towards me, dressed head to foot Ninja style, no lights and even dark glasses??? Anyway, I waved my friendly wave, was completely blanked! "Arrogant T*sser!" mutters I.
Why ignore a fellow cyclist? If he was time trialling I'd have let him go on his way, but just to be "too cool" is b*llocks. Really annoyed me, almost as much as the armpit sniffing dipsh*t that close passed me later on!

64.2 kms and very wet too!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Actually enjoyed my loop today. Having felt so ill yesterday, todays ride, "well, if I'm going to die I want one more ride on me bike!"
> 
> Out of Bridgend and onto Ewenny, [Can spell it, can't pronounce it properly apparently!] Ogmore, tide was in, very grey sea! Continued the loop and headed into Cowbridge where I thought I'd stop at my Sisters for a coffee.
> Sadly I person on a bike coming towards me, dressed head to foot Ninja style, no lights and even dark glasses??? Anyway, I waved my friendly wave, was completely blanked! "Arrogant T*sser!" mutters I.
> ...


I saw 6 cyclists today, all but one either waved or smiled or nodded. The one was I guess like your one, head straight ahead and blanked me, perhaps he was as blind as a bat !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2020)

Went for a ride, 80k and now my legs are reminding me that they havent been used for this sort of distance in at least six weeks...






I'll write a 'proper' report when I have the energy.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Mar 2020)

Positively Flandrian today aka pishing it down mostly
Very steady ride as the guy in the the parachute had been running the day before so his legs were kaput, serves him right for doing something so silly 
65 miles to The canalside cafe in Greater Haywood


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Mar 2020)

It was late afternoon before I had time to get out today which turned out to be a good idea as it had stopped raining, the sun was shining and was actually almost warm without the wind. Didn’t have too much time so a short route was planned into Whixall where a lady leaving church almost flattened me, even when she did see me she just carried on! I try to avoid the Sunday church drivers as they are almost as bad as the school run drivers but they fooled me with their afternoon service. I carried on into Whixall turning over the canal to Fenns Bank and Fenns Wood , down to Blackloe, back over the canal up to Alkington, past a field of black and white lambs, turned to Tilstock and back to Whixall, Hollinswood, Coton, Edstaston, Creamore, Horton, into Loppington as far as the duck pond where I turned to Lyneal through a few floods which aren’t deep now so didn’t get wet, past the caravan site to Northwood and back home. 26.26 miles @15.4 mph on a lovely sunny afternoon much better than the rain and wind we have been having.


----------



## Oxford Dave (15 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> My first (proper) car was a Morris Traveller too, I wish I still had it, cost me £80.00


Damn, my first one cost me £100, turned out that all that held it together was the woodworm holding hands in the half timbering. Still miss it, more than 40years ago


----------



## C R (15 Mar 2020)

Today was my second sportive ever, the 75km route of Ride the Reservoir. I heard about it from @StickyPTFE, and with it being fairly close to home, and an interesting route, I decided to register.

The forecast for this morning along the route had been getting progressively worse, and last night it said heavy rain, aided by a 14mph head breeze. I went to bed thinking that I would skip it if it was chucking down in the morning, I would not go. The weather looked ok at 7, so I had breakfast, put the bike in the car and off I went.

As I drove up the M5 the weather got progressively worse, and by the time I got to the start it was raining steadily, though luckily not hard, and the wind was lighter than it had been forecast. The slight hick-up was that I had forgotten my water bottle, but I had everything else, so no big deal in a cool day like today. Registration was very efficient, and I was off with the second wave shortly after 8:30. With all the excitement I forgot to start my Garmin, and only noticed after a mile or so, easily fixed.

The group I was riding with were taking it a bit too easy, so I went ahead on my own, past Frankley services, over the M5, and down to the bottom of the climb to Romsley. I had to stop to adjust the mudguards a bit, as I was getting some rubbing in both tires, but it was easily fixed, and then I got on with the climb. It wasn't particularly steep overall, but it had a couple of steepish ramps, and at 3 miles long, I had been concerned I may not have a low enough gear in the new bike. At the end it was hard, but I managed to make it all the way without stopping, and I even overtook a few riders. 

After the climb there's an equally long descent on the other side, so I just let gravity do the work on the way through Bell End and Bellbroughton. Past Bellbroughton I stopped again as now my rear disc was scraping occasionally. I tried reseating the wheel, but I couldn't get rid of the scraping all together, it didn't seem too serious, so I carried on, but some fettling will be required during the week.

Next destination was Chaddesley Corbett, and then turn towards Wychbold, but route turned North again at the just before the M5 underpass, heading for the food stop at Bournheath. On the way there stopped to try and help a rider who had a puncture. He was riding tubeless, but had a biggish hole from a machine screw, which would not seal. He didn't have a worm to fill the hole, or tyre levers to put a tube in. We tried to take the tire out with my levers, but it wouldn't come out, so he called his wife to come and pick him up, as we were still a few miles away from the pit stop and mechanical support, and he lived locally.

There was a lot of standing water in the lanes, but the mudguards were doing their job, keeping my backside mud free, and the scraping seemed to be gone.

By the time I got to the food stop the rain seemed to be fading, and the day seemed to be getting lighter. My gloves, though, felt rather heavy, and I couldn't believe how much water I wrung out of them. On top of that, water wicked from the gloves up the sleeves of my top under the waterproof, and my arms were wet up to my elbows, otherwise, my waterproof jacket was doing its job.

I had a coffee and some cake, and warmed up my hands, and then I was on the way for the last third of the ride, via Catshill and Barnt Green, up the Lickey Hills for the last climb of the day. I missed a turn just before Rubery, and found myself and another rider who had followed me, trying to work out where we were with respect to the route. We found it thanks to google maps, and soon we were over the A38 heading towards the end.

It had now stopped raining, and I got to the finish in my expected time of four hours from the start, with three and a half hours riding.

Lovely route, and great organisation, shame about the rain.

The map


----------



## Jenkins (15 Mar 2020)

A shortish (for me) ride today - one of the Shed foreman on Felixstowe Dock is taking early retirement and it was his last day and presentation today. I've known him for years and he's a geat bloke so I wanted to attend, but I first had to go in to work to pick up my Port pass & hi-viz jacket (port regulations for the work area) then across the dock to the Shed for the presentation. Once that was completed I left the Dock and headed for Lidl to pick up a couple of rolls for work intending to go straight home, but the sun came out! Being on the Bootzipper I decided to take the off road route home - over the A14 and onto a series of bridleways that gave me a chance to look at the diversion & new bridge installed over the rail line replacing a series of crossings that have been closed as part of line's upgrade. The new part is fine, but it's stll deep mud in other parts and a couple of fallen trees requiring the bike to be lifted over in the Finger Bread Hill area.


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Mar 2020)

Saturday's planned trip to the fitba was obviously cancelled so I went for a consoling bike ride instead. Unfortunately it appeared that everyone that normally spends Saturday afternoon playing or watching sport decided to go for a drive instead and get their own sport by close passing cyclists. 
The wind was at least as strong and gusty as forecast which meant the 19 miles up Yarrowdale to the Gordon Arms was a bit of a slog. I didn't realise until half way up the Paddy Slacks that the now tailwind was so strong I was climbing in my big ring. The descent was even better, a lot faster than I've been down it even on the best bike. 
Eventually the wind abated enough for a photo stop. 
This is looking back up Tweeddale towards the snow capped Windlestraw Law. 






And this is from the same location looking downstream -





The map - 




40 miles @ 13.9 mph, 644m up.


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2020)

53 miles today and I saved on brake pads as the headwind was mostly so strong I didn't require brakes! A variation of a ride I often do through the National park but things were different today - substantial reduction in traffic on the roads, the chapel I pass clearly had cancelled their morning Mass. I have rarely saw so many kids out playing in gardens, so many people out walking and cycling (not just the roadie brigade but ordinary people in ordinary clothes riding everything from rusty old three-speeds to cheap double bouncers to old steel road bikes and steel mountain bikes - basically whatever was lying in the shed I think). Clearly the increasingly shut down country has forced people to find other ways of passing their Sunday. My favourite cafe at the castle has closed for the duration of the virus thing so I had took my own bacon sandwiches. I had hoped for an alfresco picnic but the hailstone showers drove me into the sheltered picnic area which has nice lakeside views through the windows. Due to the cancellation of the national park bus service I used the tarmac paths reserved for the minibuses rather than the loose gravel path I normally use. Nice day, despite the wind and hale and a nice place to eat one's bacon sandwich and shelter from the storm!


----------



## Oxford Dave (16 Mar 2020)

That was a pleasant change - 23 miles on fairly quiet roads in the sunshine! Just another variation on my usual network of roads around Witney, but a lot better without the wind and rain that has been with us for the last few weeks.


----------



## StickyPTFE (16 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> Today was my second sportive ever, the 75km route of Ride the Reservoir. I heard about it from @StickyPTFE, and with it being fairly close to home, and an interesting route, I decided to register.
> 
> The forecast for this morning along the route had been getting progressively worse, and last night it said heavy rain, aided by a 14mph head breeze. I went to bed thinking that I would skip it if it was chucking down in the morning, I would not go. The weather looked ok at 7, so I had breakfast, put the bike in the car and off I went.
> 
> ...


I was there yesterday. You are right, the conditions were appalling.

Funniliy enough, I hit a pothole and split my mudguard in two about 20KM in. Was absolutly soaked through by that point anyway so I had to get on with it.

Proud of myself for finishing but I can't say I enjoyed myself at the time. Stopped Strava on the way home as I didn't want to ruin my average speed.


----------



## Ian H (16 Mar 2020)

I rode the Mad March 200 from Cranbrook, nr Exeter yesterday. We had solid rain for most of the day, until around 3pm. It's a lumpy ride with four tough climbs: from N Molton on to Exmoor, before descending to Witheridge; up out of Witheridge (20%); up Quarme Hill (only single chevrons); and finally back over the Quantocks from the East side up past Dead Woman's Ditch. 

Not far from the finish, as it got dark, we encountered a very deep ford over (or rather through) the Clyst near Broadclyst. Richard was ahead of me wading through. Luckily he found the edge of the tarmac without falling in, so we stayed out of the river proper (it wasn't entirely clear which was road and which river).


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

Ian H said:


> I rode the Mad March 200 from Cranbrook, nr Exeter yesterday. We had solid rain for most of the day, until around 3pm. It's a lumpy ride with four tough climbs: from N Molton on to Exmoor, before descending to Witheridge; up out of Witheridge (20%); up Quarme Hill (only single chevrons); and finally back over the Quantocks from the East side up past Dead Woman's Ditch.
> 
> Not far from the finish, as it got dark, we encountered a very deep ford over (or rather through) the Clyst near Broadclyst. Richard was ahead of me wading through. Luckily he found the edge of the tarmac without falling in, so we stayed out of the river proper (it wasn't entirely clear which was road and which river).
> 
> View attachment 508651



It's funny when a map comes up like this: when you passed Wellington you'd have been fairly close to a house I used to live in...


----------



## C R (16 Mar 2020)

StickyPTFE said:


> I was there yesterday. You are right, the conditions were appalling.
> 
> Funniliy enough, I hit a pothole and split my mudguard in two about 20KM in. Was absolutly soaked through by that point anyway so I had to get on with it.
> 
> ...


Shame about the mudguard, and well done for persevering. At least there was no wind to speak of.

The bit that surprised me was how many people were riding without mudguards .


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2020)

Went out today at cowboy time 0950 
Heading into town but a last minute diversion sent me back the way 
Never mind just found an alternative route 
Gave a stunnng greyhound a wide pass, said hello and got a lovely, excited response, big guy was jumping all over the place  big grin from owner too, (j’adore greyhounds) 
Went home and picked up the backpack, wee shopping trip then home.
Cooking chilli burgers for tonight 
xx


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Mar 2020)

More sunshine today so as that’s 2 days in a row I decided it must be spring which meant the first ride this year in 3/4 tights and summer gloves, wasn’t brave enough to risk shorts or short sleeves though. As it was such a lovely morning I planned a longer ride with a tour of some of North Shropshire’s meres. I started towards Northwood, turned to Bettisfield on what must a contender for the worst road in Shropshire, dodged the potholes/ craters and splashed through the one flood which is left, turned back to Welshampton, Coptiviney, past Ellesmere Mere turning up to Trench, back to Elson, Ellesmere, past the front of Ellesmere College for a change to Tetchill, Lee, past Whitemere and onto Colemere, Lyneal, Burlton, Myddle, Nonely, Wem, Barkers Green where there was a road closed sign. While I was deciding wether or not to ignore it 2 cars came out so I ignored it and carried on to find a small hole Severn Trent had made at the side of the lane was the reason it was shut which wasn’t blocking the road at all, turned to Aston back into Wem just in time for the level crossing barriers to come down which was just enough time to have a snack before going through Wem, Creamore, Horton and back home. 44.35miles @14.8mph on a lovely spring day. It’s surprising how quickly everything starts growing on the verges and hedge banks after a bit of sun, lots of flowers starting to come out now. Even the traffic was better behaved apart from an idiot in a BMW who didn’t leave much room as he passed despite having a bike on the back of his car!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2020)

Another eccentric ride today on a stunningly beautiful spring day.
Some of the Dawes Kingpin FB group decided to do another group ride on our 40-50 year old shopping bikes. I bunged the bike in the back of the car drove to Staines and got the train to Clapham Station where the meeting point was.
Five of us gathered two on Raleigh Twenty’s and three on Kingpins.

We rode north first to the Thames and along the Thames path to mouth of the Wandle and broadly followed the Wandle Way riding through Wandsworth, Merton and to Carshalton Ponds, we stopped at a couple of places for coffee and cake on the way.

The route was mostly on traffic free roads and through parks, spring was in the air and it was nice to escape all the doom and gloom.

I saw Koi Carp, Herons, Geese today, folks where out enjoy the parks with their families and dogs.
After lunch at Carshalton ponds we made our way to Croydon station where we went our separate ways home. 

A lovely day. 




Wandsworth Bridge in the distance.




The mouth of the river Wandle














A cycle speedway track in Garratt Park where the five of us did a one lap individual time trial each. I won.




Water mill





This community garden lots of the decor is made up of rubbish dredged out of the river.





Carshalton ponds. There’s a heron where the red arrow is.




The map 16 miles.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Another eccentric ride today on a stunningly beautiful spring day.
> Some of the Dawes Kingpin FB group decided to do another group ride on our 40-50 year old shopping bikes. I bunged the bike in the back of the car drove to Staines and got the train to Clapham Station where the meeting point was.
> Five of us gathered two on Raleigh Twenty’s and three on Kingpins.
> 
> ...


Love it!
Who’d of though these wee bikes would be having fun days out at this age


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Love it!
> Who’d of though these wee bikes would be having fun days out at this age


They are fun, and easy to use, maintain and cheap to buy, I bought a Raleigh Twenty in October for £10, all I did to it was pump up the tyres and put some oil on the chain.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Mar 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Love it!
> Who’d of though these wee bikes would be having fun days out at this age


'Design Classic' springs to mind!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Mar 2020)

I resisted the urge this morning for a ride, well actually I had jobs to do. It was dull anyway and they had forecast sun by about 4.00. I went off at 2.45 and up to Bacton on the usual route as I had an errand to do en-route, just dropping something off. Where was the wind today ? Gone ? Banished or what ? Actually it felt as if I was going into wind in every direction and averaged 17.3 mph for a change. Windspeed was actually 6 mph Westerly. By about 3:15 the sun came out and lit up the countryside. I marveled the pictures @EltonFrog took today in sunshine.
The roads were pretty quiet traffic wise, I did see two other cyclists and one guy in a 4x4 Ute who did`nt want to slow down on a single track road coming towards me. He did in the end when he realised that I was`nt going to cycle right by the verge. He`d just gone past a passing place which was where I expected him to stop at, after all he would if I had been a car or on second thoughts perhaps not.
Has anyone else noticed how many road signs have rusted away just lately and are either bent or just flattened ? The wind I am sure has played a big part in their demise rather that RTA`s.
Second ride out on the summer bike, this is habit forming I think. Roads were dry and 10 degrees. Legs felt it today after some of the gardening and other jobs. Sorry no photos, not even the kestrel who was too busy preening as I cycled past it, sitting on a telegraph wire. Oh well, happy days.


----------



## C R (16 Mar 2020)

I made it into one of the photos of yesterday's sportive


----------



## 13 rider (16 Mar 2020)

Leading the way I see @C R it even looks like it's not raining


----------



## C R (16 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Leading the way I see @C R it even looks like it's not raining


, I'm surprised they put this one, there was a bigish group just ahead, which would have looked much more the part.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

Despite my best hopes, March hasn't got off to a great start cycling-wise with things getting in the way or the weather being unpleasant. Yesterday though was forecast to be sunny with a light wind and with the state of affairs at the moment I thought I'd better get my challenge ride in for the month while I can.

Despite not really having enough recent miles in the legs I opted for the short version of my Lake Vyrnwy route and got on the road for 7am as usual. There was already plenty of traffic on the roads round Shrewsbury as I headed out to Montford Bridge and Great Ness but it got quieter past Pentre, into Knockin and the main road to Llynclys was so quiet that I wondered if the road had been blocked (it hadn't).

After my usual snack stop I met a motorcyclist at the Llynclys crossroads who pointed down the road to Knockin and asked if that was the right way for Snowdonia . I tried to get more out of him about where he was tring to get to but he would only say Snowdonia so I pointed him along the Tanat Valley road and explained that would go to Bala which was in the right direction. I hope he got where he was hoping to be.

Heading along that road myself I found the traffic was much as I'd expect to start with. On a whim I took a slight detour into Llanyblodwel just to see what it is like (nice little place with an appealing looking pub) then rejoined the main road. The traffic thinned out as I headed up the valley passing Llangedwyn, Pentre Felin, Llanrhaeadr Ym Mochnant, Pedair Ffordd and over the climb to Pen Y Bont Fawr. I had a quick drink stop here (and reported progress back to home as I don't get a phone signal anywhere round Lake Vyrnwy) then started the climb to Hirnant, making slow but steady progress. I got up the steep bit alright and enjoyed the descent to Llanwddyn despite the surface not being great. On the climb up to the dam there are temporary traffic lights where the roadside fencing is being replaced - it's not their intention at all but it also provided a safe place to stop and take a photo without having to worry about the traffic.

I had my usual stop by the dam for a bite to eat then proceeded to ride my first lap of the lake. At first it seemed very quiet with only a handful of vehicles passing and just a couple of runners to say hello to but just after halfway round I started to meet groups of cyclists which reassured me that I wouldn't be the only one at the cafe. It turned out that I wasn't by a long shot - Artisans was doing a reasonable trade and more people were arriving with their own bikes or looking to hire some.

For the second lap I started off slow as is usually the case for me but this time progress was more mixed than usual as the wind was picking up and was swinging round all over the place so that I never knew when to expect a headwind or a tailwind. I paused in a gateway at the far end of the lake to eat my lunch then carried on back to the dam, finally picking up the tailwind I was hopeful would take me much of the way home.

Climbing out of Llanwddyn again, the legs felt good considering I'd already passed the metric century but I still took it fairly easy as it steepened up. I took the alternative way back to Pen Y Bont Fawr and just when I thought things were going very well the legs cramped on the climb out of town. I don't know what it is about this particular climb but if I'm going to get cramp on this route it almost always starts just here. Fortunately it wasn't bad so i was able to ride through it by going down a gear and taking it gently. Once over this lump there is a great descent (hit 34 mph this time) then the trend is mostly downhill past Llanrhaeadr and back down the valley. There is usually more traffic on the way back and today was no exception.

At Pentre Felin a lorry overtook, in a good spot, leaving loads of room - I waved my thanks and the vehicle had just pulled back in when there was a Tinkle, Clatter, BANG, Hissssssssssss and something metallic came bouncing past me on the road. Fortunately we were just approaching the only layby on this stretch of road that could accomodate the size of vehicle and the driver pulled in while I stopped and went back along the road to retrieve the wheel nut wrench that had done the damage. My first thought was that the wrench had punctured a tyre but by the time I got to him the driver had looked underneath and found the air brake reservoir had been pierced. There have been plenty of times when I've fantasized that something like that would happen to a driver who has put me in danger - I wouldn't have wished it on this guy though.

There wasn't anything I could do to help so I carried on and with the wind still assisting, made some good progress. There were more polite drivers but getting back near Llanyblodwel a bus came past at a point where the road narrows _and _I needed to avoid a large pothole  I just managed to jink round the hedge side of the pothole, looked back up and found the bus swerving back into my side of the road. Not impressed by that.

Things went a little better after that but the cramp came back a bit at Porth Y Waen when I had to stop for a traffic light. I needed a rest stop at Llynclys then decided I wanted off the main road so headed through The Wood, Llwyn Y Go and Argoed, which was a risk as I didn't know whether the lane to Argoed would still be flooded (it wasn't but there was standing water either side of the road).

The wind was still mostly helping on the way to Pentre but very shortly afterwards I was flagging so I paused at Wilcott for a drink and jelly babies, which gave the energy to get up the next climb and made riding with a cross-wind to Montford Bridge easier than I'd anticipated. Cramp was back again for the climb over to Bicton and although I was able to drop a gear or two and ride through it, this was the worst of the trip. I was slow for the last few miles and very glad to reach home. Not the hardest century that I've ever done but tougher than it would have been if I'd been out more.

103.5 miles at 12.1 mph average (moving). 10 hours and 40 minutes total with all the stops.






Between Pentre and Kinnerley you can see that there is still lots of flood water round the Melverley area.





On my little side track: the bridge at Llanyblodwel (still in Shropshire despite the name).





The road up the valley to the hills. (coincidentally showing the exact place where the incident with the lorry happened on the way back).





Up into the hills now as I climb my way over to Llanwddyn.





Plenty of water behind the dam at the moment.





Making my way round the lake there is lots of standing water and occasionally debris washed into the road.





Roadside waterfall.





A peaceful place to stop for a bite of lunch (apart from the jet fighters occasionally flying overhead).





It's March, I'm in Wales, there had to be a shot with some daffs at some point.





A parting look back at the hills from the top of the climb after Pen Y Bont Fawr. Until the next time.......


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> Despite my best hopes, March hasn't got off to a great start cycling-wise with things getting in the way or the weather being unpleasant. Yesterday though was forecast to be sunny with a light wind and with the state of affairs at the moment I thought I'd better get my challenge ride in for the month while I can.
> 
> ...


Thats some distance in that terrain!
Looking good for the weekend onwards, extremely ride-able weather coming up, i may need to 'work from home' a bit more 👍


----------



## Old jon (17 Mar 2020)

A bright morning again, and warmer, almost double figures. A good day to go out on a bike, so I chose the one with gears and went.

Locally there are still lots of holes where road used to be, arriving in Holbeck made things a lot easier. And out of there along the towpath was a peaceful couple of miles also. Cross the river on Viaduct Road and ride up to Headingley. Turn right, then left to point towards Otley. And keep riding up. One rider passed me, well quick, and another group of four soon afterwards. At this rate we could be in bigger numbers than the traffic. Maybe slightly optimistic there. Cross the Ring Road and for once both me and the bike decided to turn left onto Otley Old Road for more up to the top of Cookridge.

All things end, pass the water tower and the road descends, a bit of free speed there until the new mini roundabout is reached. I saw it in time. Just. A bit more downhill and after the right hand bend turn left to cross Bramhope Moor. A sharp climb gives a view of the airport once you reach the top, and some more height gain reaches the A658. Turn right onto that for more free speed all the way down to Pool. Today, do not cross the River Wharfe, turn left instead and ride to Otley for a munch stop.

And the way back. Up Leeds Road I go, being passed by two more cyclists on the way. Add in the riders seen travelling in the opposite direction this morning and we are well into double figures now, a most unusual Tuesday. Through Bramhope, passing the houseboat estate, more lifebelts have appeared around the pond at the end. I wonder, do they intend the water to be permanent? Anyway, turn left to climb Kings Road and after that a right takes me through Adel and back to the A660. Headingley and Kirkstall, realised I had not taken a video, so here is the lumpiest stretch of towpath I rode along today.



Home via the usual trundle through a corner of Hunslet, reaching my door after thirty one miles of road and 1800 feet of up. A ride well worth a smile.

Knotted tarmac


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2020)

A 9.10 mile round trip ride into town today to ScrewFix for paint then the supermarket for some shopping, where I witnessed a most dismal display of human behaviour. Some people should be ashamed of themselves.

We went on the hybrids, mine has developed a a bit of a rattle, I think I’m going to have to strip it down and sort it out.
No photos today, just not in the mood, soz.


----------



## KingswayRider (17 Mar 2020)

Donger said:


> Three of us on the club ride today .... @KingswayRider, Alex the glaswegian and me. They moderated their pace a bit for me, but it was still an effort keeping up at times, particularly on the two climbs, though I guess that is good for me. A decent ride out to the farm shop cafe at Tortworth and back, spoiled only by a couple of cold showers and a brief hailstorm. When my bread pudding turned up at the cafe, it was the size of my barbag and dense as clay. Couldn't manage it all!
> 
> The moment of the day was seeing Alex have to slow down in front of me when descending through Elmore as a line of ducks waddled across the road slowly, claiming right of way. That's another 45.9 miles added to the total. The weather was just a bit too inclement for me to add another 17 to make it my metric century for March. That will have to wait.
> 
> Cheers, _Donger._


Apologies on leaving you & Alex behind on the A38 - I needed to be back (too long spent in the cafe waiting for you to demolish that slab of pudding). Had enough miles in before meeting to ensure I hit 50, but no time to squeeze in the extra for a metric.


----------



## Donger (17 Mar 2020)

Today I'd arranged to go out for a ride with @Dark46 .... possibly the last for some time, what with the ever-changing instructions about Coronavirus. I was also keen to keep my run of metric century rides going, this being my 63rd consecutive month with a 100km ride. I wonder whether this will be possible in April and May?

It didn't start well this morning. Quite apart from the forecast sunshine never materialising, and the day being dull, grey and drizzly, I also had bike problems. Before I'd got even a mile down the road, I was being driven mad by a creak from the saddle and a clunk and grind from (I think, through a process of elimination) a pedal. I turned back for a pit stop, got it on the workstand, swapped the rear wheel and oiled everything that moved and tried it out again, with no improvement whatsoever. Nothing for it. had to switch over to number 2 bike. Annoyingly, due to the cable positions, this meant unpacking my large bar bag and stowing everything in my small one and my rear pockets instead. 20 minutes lost right at the start.

Did quite a nice loop taking in Frampton, Whitminster and Epney before heading for Kingsway to link up with @Dark46 after about 26 miles. On the way I came within 2 feet of a kestrel that was busy dispatching a pigeon at the side of the road, and then heard the sound of a busy little woodpecker nearby. Once I got going again with @Dark46 , we did a slightly larger loop, taking in also Arlingham, Kingsway and Tuffley, before I threw in one final loop in Quedgeley on my way home from his place. Here is @Dark46 looking resplendent in his Epilepsy Awareness purple base layer (just in case you were inclined to balk at the awful colour co-ordination):




We bumped into @KingswayRider coming the other way having done his metric century ride for the month .... at a point where I still had 35 miles to go. In the end, 63.1 miles (101.5km) for me today.




Still in the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge .... and intend to keep it going so long as it is legal.
Take care with this horrible pandemic everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Old jon (18 Mar 2020)

A bit of a damp start to the day, which always makes things feel colder. Still not shed a winter layer yet so temperature is no big deal and an escape from all the current doom and gloom seemed a good idea. Go pedal!

Off to travel the depths of Holbeck on the way to Hunslet, ‘cos I have not been that way for a while, about a week. No firm idea of a route just reach John o’ Gaunts and decide then. Straight on to Oulton roundabout was the choice, and turn right there. Up to that point the view had been tarmac and housing, now there is grass and the odd stretch of woodland all the way to Rothwell. Which is not very far. Carlton and Robin Hood are next, separated by short stretches of fields. Cross the A61 at the Halfway House and up to Thorpe on the Hill. Only now, looking at the map, have I seen that all this since Oulton has been on the A654.

Still on that same road, reach Middleton Park Avenue and turn right onto it. Keep on this until reaching the Ring Road and turn left. There is a water tower further along on the right, Middleton Park itself is the other side of that. Not far now, down the hill to the Tommy Wass and turn right onto Dewsbury Road, which is downhill again. It feels odd to reach home from this direction, I rarely ride around this way. But odd or not, a grin for reaching home after fourteen and a half miles.

The map . . .


----------



## C R (18 Mar 2020)

Short ride to drop a laptop to be used by someone who has been asked to self isolate. I looked out of the window and thought it was just a bit of drizzle. After about a mile it was proper raining, and I was dripping wet by the time I arrived to the drop off. 

7.3 wet, but nonetheless enjoyable miles.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2020)

C R said:


> Short ride to drop a laptop to be used by someone who has been asked to self isolate. I looked out of the window and thought it was just a bit of drizzle. After about a mile it was proper raining, and I was dripping wet by the time I arrived to the drop off.
> 
> 7.3 wet, but nonetheless enjoyable miles.


Hope the laptop was still dry


----------



## C R (18 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Hope the laptop was still dry


I have a backpack rain cover, which I luckily decided to use, otherwise the laptop would have been a write off.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Mar 2020)

A grey cloudy day, and still a bit of wind about. I took the Kingpin to Didcot Town Football club to give a blood donation, a smidge under 8 mile round trip on a mostly traffic free route.





This bench is designed to represent the Furrow and Ridge field in the background.





They walk among us.





Just saying.





A bit of urban vandalism.





The map.


----------



## Dark46 (18 Mar 2020)

Another great ride with @Donger yesterday just a pity the weather wasnt as it was predicted.

@Donger met me 26 miles into his monthly metric century ride, so we set with a route in mind as he had already covered some of the route.

It was amazing to see how much the wawr level had dropped in the last week. Due to the levels that the water had got to the amount of white goods that was damaged from people's home was terrible, to see it all out for collection.

There wasn't much wind at the start of he ride either which is always good, but as we headed downhill into Arlingham we met a cross wind.

It seemed as though the rats in the area had been hit hard as there were plenty of dead ones on the sides of the roads, definitely not a bad thing! It does show your never very far from a dirty rat!

From Arlingham the cross wind really made a difference as did the ride across Frampton Green , the red back across the Green was great though . A few times because of reduced traffic there were people walking in the road. Even without a bell this wasn't a issue, all I had to do was cough about four times and everyone moved out of the way quite quickly!!

So it was another great 35 miles in the books with @Donger bringing my year to 150 miles so it's all heading in the right direction


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Mar 2020)

Pete M rolled up to the meet. We maintained an appropriate distance apart according to advice. We aimed at The Hams finding that the floods were in retreat. We just got past Great House Lane and were stopped by the floods. Retracing we climbed up past The Great House and onwards onto Wickridge Street. We dropped to Ashleworth as other riders came the other way. We took to the busy bit of road to get us to Tibberton for some easy miles to Birdwood and the cafe. Lots of handwashing and keeping our distance ensued. 
We sat out a shower and then headed for the bikes after more handwashing. But Pete's rear tyre was flat. Sorted the rain started again. We headed out anyway and it didn't last long at all. We avoided May Hill by rounding it's flanks through Newent Wood. Then past the Birds of Prey Centre took us to Newent. From there we rode through some of the best wild daffodil lanes to Dymock and Ryton. We took the flood dodge at Bromsberrow and dived into the Castlemorton Lanes to complete a pleasant if slightly damp ride. I'd used some lanes that don't see my tyres very much at all so that's a bonus. 64 smiles


----------



## iancity (18 Mar 2020)

jeees, haven't got the hang of this new snip tool yet !!

Anyway, Isolation ride, day 1 (no symptoms, but underlying health conditions means work sent me home for 7 days). not (currently) banned from cycling so what better way to get some fresh air


----------



## footloose crow (19 Mar 2020)

*19 March. Back on the bike again*

Our lives hang by such slender threads. We only notice from time to time, with a lurch and a feeling of dread as the certainties and immutability of normal life falls apart. I have spent too much time in hospital this year. 

So I need to get out on the bike from which I have been banned for the last fortnight. Fortnight? It feels longer, a lifetime ago, before corona panic and the gradual locking down of normal life. 

I try to sneak out of the house, dressed for cycling like a medieval knight is for warfare, the bike waiting for me like a patient horse. On the threshold of my getaway Madame Crow spots me. An interrogation on my proposed route, an admonition on health (not the first - I have been self isolating for days) and then I am told not to do the route I propose. I promise to do something shorter, flatter and escape up the lane, sunshine breaking through the clouds with no intention of changing my route. But then....I consider the possible need for rescue by car if my stitches pull. And I cannot lie to her. So short and flat it must be. Cornish 'flat' anyway 





_My steed waits patiently for me...._

My breath is short and my heart fast but not because of the effort of moving a bike. It is just the adrenalin from being on the bike again and worrying if this is too soon after surgery. I really don't want to be in a hospital right now. 'You need to be careful' - I keep hearing those words but I am bored with being careful, excited by speed and distance, the essence of cycling. 

The roads are quiet. The bike is moving easily. My legs are spinning nicely, the breath is calming. Out of Truro and down the cycle path hill, greasy after the rain with a momentary rear wheel skid from making a sharp turn on mud. I have forgotten how to ride. The gyro of the wheels keeps me upright, the magic force of spinning spokes. Through the riverside village of Tresillian, the tide out, mud banks glistening in the coming and going sunshine, clouds never quite leaving enough blue sky. The hill up to Probus I take slowly, but its fine. The village is quiet, just a van delivering fish to the farm shop, local fishermen trying hard to find a market for the shellfish they are catching but which they can't sell to continental Europe anymore. The school is quiet too although it must still be open for another couple of days. Normally you can hear the children as you go past, the soundtrack of my working life, but it feels dead. I wonder what it will look like by September when it re-opens, the hedges gone wild, dust collecting on the desks, a scene from an apocalyptic film.

The next few miles are quiet lanes, up and down and I stand up on the ups rather than change down, worrying about the stitches but full of joy at being able to move, to be outside, to be cycling. I missed this. The blur of hedges, the glimpses of yellow primroses, dry roads, grey rather than black, mud streaked and puddled as they have been all winter. 'Spring has arrived' I shout and the nodding daffodils agree with me. 

Time to return and a drop down a steep lane to Ladock and back home on the 'death road', a fast and flat B road with sharp bends that steepen after they begin. Overhung by trees with a drop to boggy ground and a river on one side and a steep slope on the other. I have lost two ex pupils killed on this road in the last ten years and the trees are scarred with reminders of cars that tackled the bends too fast. Or worse, came around the bend to be presented with a car coming the other way and a cyclist in front. My imagination again. Catastrophe around every corner, but this no road to hang around on. I pedal quickly and stay well out on the bends so cars can see me some way ahead. The road is quiet though. Three cars in fifteen minutes. I worried too much. Now back through Tresillian, the tide flooding and covering the mud banks as it does twice a day, every day, taking no notice of the ways of humans or their pandemics. 

The final hill goes well and although Strava tells me later it was not a great time, it was fast enough. Just one other cyclist has been up this hill today taking away my chance to be the 'KOM for the day' - he has done it at 34mph and a 1000 watts and I suspect it was in a car. 

Home again. Bike gets washed and oiled. I feel fine. It is great to be on the bike again but Madame was right to suggest a shorter route. Today I am tired after this short ride but tomorrow or the next day I will go further.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Mar 2020)

Glad your back on the bike @footloose crow as I've missed your write ups. The words Cornish and flat don't really go together


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

I wish I had the patience to write like you @footloose crow, nice ride report.

My 9.5 mile ride today was exasperating to say the least. I just wanted a cobweb blower today, and just pop to the shop too. I went to the garage to get the hybrid out and the rear tyre was flat...again. Tyre off, tube out, replacement in, pump up, go.

I took the hybrid because the weather was drizzling and it’s got panniers an mudguards, it’s also a nice bike to ride.

Along the cycle rout to Didcot and about 2.5 miles the tyre goes flat again, bugger it. Tyre off, tube out, replacement in, pump up, NO GO. Feckin hell! Tyre off, tube out, have look, check tyre, pump up, won’t inflate! I’m about to walk home when a nice man on a MTB offers assistance , we discover the valve is dodgy, replacement in, pump up, thanks given to MTB’er, go.

Another mile down the road, another flat. I’m about a mile from the LBS, so I walk, it’s heavy drizzle now, I’m trying to be philosophical about the situation, these things happen, but I’m getting thoroughly and abjectly cheesed off.

At the LBS I buy two tubes, Tyre off, tube out, replacement in, pump up, BANG! I nearly feckin shat myself! 

The feckin tube was caught between the rim and tyre bead. Tyre off, tube out, replacement in, pump up, tube poking round the bead again, deflate and start again. Finally succeeded.

Leaving the shop I walk across to the little Sainsbury’s, at the bike rack I ask two lads leaning on the racks to excuse me while I lock my bike there. Into the shop and they don’t have what I want (surprise), back to the bike one lad is dicking about with my bike! We have a full and frank exchange of views , and I leave him questioning his parenthood.

I carry on further into town and arrive at the next shop and at the cycle racks I discovered the lock is not in the bag! Ffs! Back to Sainsbury’s- no lock-lads knicked it. Feck. I decided to give up and go home, after a mile or so I’m thinking, there’s no way I didn’t put that lock back in my bag. I turn round to retrace my route after Sainsbury’s and I find the lock on the grass verge. Hurrah.

By now it’s raining heavily, I continue my errands to no avail, because greedy morons have bought ten of everything they don’t need.

I ride home ranting at the world, those lads, my stupidity and the feckin lousy feckin weather.

Its got to get better soon hasn’t it?


----------



## C R (19 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Its got to get better soon hasn’t it?


It may be dry tomorrow.


----------



## wafter (20 Mar 2020)

Today's ride; a shade under 18 mostly precarious, punishing and slow fasted miles thanks to the strong, gusting wind and worse-than-usual asthma.

An otherwise pleasant route that's a mixture of rural roads (pretty quiet), tow paths and town (much quieter but still a fair few people about). Struggled up my "benchmark" hill wheezing into the headwind with a time that surprisingly wasn't my worst.

Not a very enjoyable ride but I'm glad I got out; now feeling refreshed and level in the post-exercise high and like I've earned my (very enjoyable) soft-boiled eggs on seedly-hippy-faux bread lunch


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Mar 2020)

A ride into work today then a stop off at the Post Office followed by an extended pootle home. Lovely day but blooming windy again. Just shy of 35 miles with an average of 13.6 mph. Very heavy legs today.


----------



## Ian H (20 Mar 2020)

A solitary ride today, starting with the wind and so inevitably ending by battling into a vicious, gusty head-wind.
I mostly took lanes I know, but an unmetalled lane caught my eye and I followed it over a hill to Dotton. 50km by the finish.


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2020)

I did my longest ride so far this year with 42 kms. The wind was strong against me on the way out and could only do about 11mph but great on the way back as I could reach speeds of 24 mph in parts  but unfortunately , my overall speed still was 11.9 mph. Not bothered really as I enjoyed the ride  and also noticed there was less people about too. I shall use tomorrow to recover and maybe go out again on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (20 Mar 2020)

Another windy, chilly ride here under broody, threatening skies. I went out around the Garden City Greenway which is a circular route of just under 14 miles of off road path, some of it along the Sustrans NCN route 12. It was very nice to get out, I enjoyed it.



















I crossed an eerily quiet A1(M) briefly:


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Mar 2020)

I'm self isolated along with SWMBO and 2 teenagers at the moment, so if I can get out on the bike I do. Easy to stay 2m + away from everyone. I managed 24 miles today, the roads are quiet, Windsor Great Park was very quiet. The wind is back after a week off mind.
Only 11 days to go, thankfully I can work from home so at least something to keep the grey matter busy


----------



## Mrs M (20 Mar 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *19 March. Back on the bike again*
> 
> Our lives hang by such slender threads. We only notice from time to time, with a lurch and a feeling of dread as the certainties and immutability of normal life falls apart. I have spent too much time in hospital this year.
> 
> ...


Your lovely post made me smile
But
Please take care 
xx


----------



## wafter (20 Mar 2020)

Epic work guys - a nice way to celebrate the spring equinox too 

I'm hugely jealous of all the off-road stuff though - looks like I'll have to wait until after the apocalypse to get a gravel bike now.. at least I might have made up my bloody mind by then I suppose!


----------



## chriswoody (20 Mar 2020)

Like many others here I needed to get out today to soak in the solitude of the forest and decompress. I headed north and followed a new route through the forest. On new tracks I watched deer run in front of me, spooked by my presence, whilst overhead, Buzzards circled and cried out. I stopped for a while and soaked in the noises of the forest while the tress gently swayed in the spring breeze. Starting off again the lines of the poem "Were going on a bear hunt" start to play in my mind, as the track under my wheels constantly shifts and changes, from gravel, to mud to sand and all variations between. In all I covered 34km, mostly through through the forest in blissful solitude.


----------



## iancity (20 Mar 2020)

Enjoyed getting out today, but it looked much warmer than it actually was. A lot windier than anticipated as well :-(





The remains of Mitford Castle in the picture


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2020)

footloose crow said:


> I have spent too much time in hospital this year.


Know how that feels...In 2.5 years, a total of a month in hospital. 5 ops. Way too much time off the bike, many months. Hopefully all done now!


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Mar 2020)

I was intending a longer ride today, got the Lycra on and the new Trek out, and off I went, about a mile down the road the bloody wind was battering me about, 2 miles out I thought, feck it and just did my 8 and bit loop, wasn’t feeling the cycling love today, at least it was dry and no punctures , there’s always tomorrow. (I hope)


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Mar 2020)

W*rk have suspended flexi time for the emergency and ordered everyone to reduce balances to zero by the end of the month. I worked from home in the morning and took a half day off to use up some flexi and go for a ride. 
Started off by heading up the A7, a road I normally avoid like the plague, but the current plague had, as I suspected, reduced the traffic level considerably. I then turned north east into the rather cool breeze. I stopped after about 15 miles and took a photo of my bike with an orangutan and a tyrannosaurus rex, all the time thinking what strange times we are in just now. 











Things looked a bit more normal for the next few miles until in the quiet village of Westruther I couldn't help but notice this funeral-type limousine -






Next stop a couple of miles later for some road side chooks. Nothing unusual about that, except one of them was identical to one of my remaining two and another was identical to another recently deceased. 





Nearly home, Melrose appeared frighteningly normal, which inspired me to take a couple of detours down side streets I've never been down before. I found this nice view of the Tweed and the Gattonside suspension bridge -





The map -






41.6 miles @ 12.7mph, 847m up.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Mar 2020)

Still out riding . After braving the food shop early this morning it was time for a ride . Nice bit of sunshine but still a cold wind . Did my standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey .Loads of riders out today mostly solo saw just one small peleton of 6 Loughborough students .Just as I crested the easy bit of Beacon hill and about to start the fast descent I was past by a rider so began the I will catch him on the downhill race . He adapted full aero tuck were I went for pedal like mad legs spinning as I hit 40 mph . I slowly reeled him in meter by meter ,As I was about to catch him he signaled to turn off so the silliness ended  .Altered the route towards the end to throw in another climb up Wood lane in Quorn . I seemed to be in competitive mode today as I just had to catch the 2 riders ahead ,first was was caught easily the second required a bit of effort but caught he was . Home with 31.2 miles in the bag another 50km ride for the challenge . Really enjoyed just being out today .


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Still out riding . After braving the food shop early this morning it was time for a ride . Nice bit of sunshine but still a cold wind . Did my standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey .Loads of riders out today mostly solo saw just one small peleton of 6 Loughborough students .Just as I crested the easy bit of Beacon hill and about to start the fast descent I was past by a rider so began the I will catch him on the downhill race . He adapted full aero tuck were I went for pedal like mad legs spinning as I hit 40 mph . I slowly reeled him in meter by meter ,As I was about to catch him he signaled to turn off so the silliness ended  .Altered the route towards the end to throw in another climb up Wood lane in Quorn . I seemed to be in competitive mode today as I just had to catch the 2 riders ahead ,first was was caught easily the second required a bit of effort but caught he was . Home with 31.2 miles in the bag another 50km ride for the challenge . Really enjoyed just being out today .



I bet he only turned right ‘cos he knew he’d get scalped imminently.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I bet he only turned right ‘cos he knew he’d get scalped imminently.


That's what I thought . To be honest I think he may have repast a bit later as I was a bit tired chasing him down


----------



## delb0y (21 Mar 2020)

Nice little 24 miler this morning on the flat-bar. Surprisingly windy and that wind was against me all the way round - I should have gone in the opposite direction! Daff's look nice. I still have another week's leave before going back to work, so might try and head up Dymock-way this coming week where there should be lots and lots and lots of flowers.

Must say, no noticeable difference in the amount of traffic - I guess they're all going to Tesco. Lots of cyclists (albeit mostly solo) and horse-riders. Only went by one Cafe and that was open.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

I just went the little Te**o on the hybrid for some milk, (lots of photocopy signs ‘one item per person’) .

Rode up the 544 cycle route on the way out into a blustery headwind, lots of walkers, runners and bicyclists our today, and the sun was out too and a little chilly.

After the shop I decided to loop back rather than retrace and stopped to look at the baby baa lambs, one was standing in its mum’s back but by the time I got the camera out it had jumped off.

Anyway a nicer ride today but only a whisker over five miles, still five not in the car.

I think my BB needs servicing.


----------



## Old jon (21 Mar 2020)

Bright, breezy and brrrr! this morning, but just warm enough for a ride. Wheel out the geared bike and head away, happy that I can still do one thing I enjoy.

Down the main road and turn onto Jack Lane. I do this so often there is a rut in the road but I suspect it is made by something a bit heavier than me on a bike. Ride along Water Lane to leave Holbeck behind, then across the river on Crown Point Bridge. It is a long haul up to the Oakwood Clock, and I had a rest there, a couple of club members had said they fancied a ride. Neither had turned up ten minutes after the appointed time, so I soloed away. Too cold to hang about, though the climb up Boot Hill warmed me up rather well. Carry on along the A58, miss the right turn onto Red Hall Lane deliberately and further along take Carr Lane into Thorner. The seemingly eternal roadworks put me off the earlier choice.

Milner Lane out of Thorner, that sharp hill to the Scarcroft turnoff was ridden up this time, the wonder of gears. Ride on to East Rigton, two pairs of horses and a single went past in the opposite direction, and a similar number of bike riders. Wondered why it was so busy, then remembered it was Saturday. Ride towards Compton after Rigton Green, another great bit of road, and turn left onto Jewitt Lane. The surface down this is a bit grotty, which is a shame. I probably descended about five miles an hour slower than I would have liked, free speed is often a thrill.

And then Collingham and the A58 again. Turn left and head for home, and all at once the riding was easier. An easterly wind it was, so a three quarter tailwind. I like this! Through Bardsey, wondering where the boundary is, I am only down the hill from East Rigton. The long climb through Scarcroft was breeze assisted, which felt pretty good. The next long heave up to Whin Moor Lane I avoided by turning left onto Coal Road. Still a hill but short and steep, sometimes goes better. Back to the A58 and that whizzzz down the hill. More descent after the clock at Oakwood takes me to the edge of town, then back across the river and that last bit to home. Twenty seven miles, a bit cold but a grin for the warmth to come.

How to keep warm in March


----------



## wafter (21 Mar 2020)

chriswoody said:


> Like many others here I needed to get out today to soak in the solitude of the forest and decompress. I headed north and followed a new route through the forest. On new tracks I watched deer run in front of me, spooked by my presence, whilst overhead, Buzzards circled and cried out. I stopped for a while and soaked in the noises of the forest while the tress gently swayed in the spring breeze. Starting off again the lines of the poem "Were going on a bear hunt" start to play in my mind, as the track under my wheels constantly shifts and changes, from gravel, to mud to sand and all variations between. In all I covered 34km, mostly through through the forest in blissful solitude.
> 
> View attachment 509388
> 
> ...


Looking at those pics I honestly can't think of anywhere else I'd rather be. Super-jealous of the route and the bike!

For the sake of my sanity can someone please post up some pics of their bike on the side of some grotty, potholed, traffic laden A-road to make me feel better


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Mar 2020)

We gathered in a loose group. Steve E, Jules H, John G, Pete M, Margaret PR, Sara P and me. Steve had a plan so we headed for the school but the way was barred. We assumed it was a Covid 19 thing so we retraced and took the alternative route. Down on the Hams splits occurred so we really were apart. A loose gathering of me, John and Pete formed as we crossed Haw Bridge and turned for Deerhurst. Eventually we regrouped in Tewkesbury where some had take away coffee and snacks. Sara and Margaret hadn't waited so just 5 rode away from town. John took to the main road while us 4 went by the White Rabbit. We parted at Upton but not before we had chatted with June P who was heading out for a few solo miles. I took New Street away from Upton as the floods have eventually retreated. Nice ride despite the usual social behaviours being limited now. Strange times. 48 smiles


----------



## ianbarton (21 Mar 2020)

Good weather with a bit of a headwind on the homeward leg. Floods mostly disappeared. A 60km circuit through Shropshire and bits of Cheshire. Stopped at Sainsbury in Whitchurch, where the panic buyers had stripped most of the shelves. Luckily there were some sandwiches and rocky road bars left, which I ate at the top of the hill in Wirswall. Still one deep flood about two miles from home, so wet feet again!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2020)

I ventured out to make the most of the current advice that solitary exercise is encouraged, and tried one of my longer regular routes hoping that it would work well with the easterly wind today.

Although there isn't quite as much traffic on the roads locally, there is still plenty about so I headed the quieter way over Lyth Hill at the start and dropped down to Condover. The wind made itself noticed quite soon after setting off and was an effort to ride against on the way to Longnor then Acton Burnell despite being more of a cross-wind on these sections. When I turned into it properly from Cound Moor I was doing 12 mph on the long straight where I would usually expect to cruise along easily in the high teens or low twenties mph.

Turning northwards after Cressage the wind was less bothersome but I was climbing instead. There was another rider ahead of me and I started to reel them in but couldn't catch them before the crossroads where they went left and I went straight on to Eaton Constantine and some more climbing. At the start of this climb another rider overtook me and disappeared up the hill as though I was stood still. Puts things into perspective.

I carried on climbing to Uppington then after a short section on the old A5 I had a nice descent along Bluebell Lane to Walcot. I was going well now that the wind was starting to help so took the slightly longer way round to Withington where I found the proper tailwind and got wafted up the gentle climb out of the village at about 18 mph.

At Upton Magna the pub may be closed but the cafe is open (probably doing takeaway only, like my local cafe) and passing Attingham Park there was a steady flow of traffic in and out so people are still visiting places while they can.

After Cross Houses I decided to head for Weeping Cross which turned out to be a good move as it kept the wind more or less at my back to Oteley Road where it was properly behind me again giving a nice 20 mph cruising speed, including over the speed humps.

34.7 miles at 12.8 mph average. There were lots of other cyclists out enjoying the day and all in ones or twos, so taking the recommendations seriously.





A bit of sunshine early on at Great Ryton.





Looking to the Wrekin from near Acton Burnell. All the white specks in the field are swans who seem to be making themselves at home.





Down at Cressage Bridge, the river is finally back within its banks.





The view from Uppington looking towards the southern edge of the Berwyns in the far distance, the Breiddens towards the left and Haughmond Hill on the right.





Very strange to see the Mytton and Mermaid all closed up, along with all the other pubs I passed on the way.





From the same spot, the hazy cloud gives quite a moody look over the river.


----------



## All uphill (21 Mar 2020)

A quick twelve mile loop south of Taunton just to blow away the cobwebs. Starting at 8am and home in time for coffee at 9.

.





A cool easterly breeze made parts of the ride chilly, and I certainly didnt break a sweat. 

The best medicine!


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Mar 2020)

Took the MX Sport out for the first time in over a year.
It's still a fun bike to ride, but I'm so far out of shape it's unreal.

Rode to Leeds station and caught a train to Bingley, then once I'd found my way to the Leeds Liverpool Canal (you'd think they'd put up a signpost or two considering it's about the only thing the town is famous for, ever since their eponymous building society collapsed in '08) and went up to the Five Rise Locks for a photo:





Back on the bike and pointed it towards Leeds.
How difficult could it be? It's downhill all the way isn't it? Except it's not, as the canal and it's tow path are flat and only changes elevation at locks.
Well, flat is also good. Unless you're riding into a headwind virtually all the way...

Anyway, I was in no rush and the towpath isn't the place to be haring along.
Some of the signage is poor, where you're directed off the towpath for a bit especially (Shipley, I'm looking at you...), but I was soon passing the Saltaire Brewery (and Brewery Tap) which were sadly closed thanks to the Coronavirus - but here are pics anyway:










Anyhow, on my way again and eventually I arrived in the fringes of Leeds.
After Wyther Bridge the signs directed me off the towpath again, but then vanished and I eventually found myself cycling out onto Kirkstall Road after circling around a huge electricity substation

Anyhow, along there, through the city centre where none of the lights are sequenced and up the still terrible CS2 towards home where some judicious extra loops were needed to get enough miles to make today my March ride for the half century challenge.

52.14 km in 4 and a bit hours. Told you it was slow, didn't I?


----------



## colly (21 Mar 2020)

Yesterday.
My first ride in nearly a fortnight and only the second in a month. Stuff justs gets in the way sometimes. I can see it coming..........but can't avoid it.

So a chilly but lovely sunny morning and I headed north (which is often the case) and made for East Keswick. Collingham. Linton came and went then it was up towards Spofforth (of Spofforth Castle fame):




















Onwards to Follifoot but I turned off to Pannal and then down into Kirkby Overblow:
















Apart from some very expensive houses Kirky Overblow boasts couple of pubs and a 14th century church along with quite a nice view.
Down hill again to Harewood Bridge and across The River Wharfe towards Weardley and up the valley side via Bedlam Lane:






Which is a bit of a grind but it's worth the effort. Then it was a simple matter of going around the back of the Reservoir de Eccup:











and making for home. It was a slow ride and I think all the better for that.

All in just over 32 miles and 2225ft of the upwards variety.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/45973392



Photos courtesy of GoogleEarth and others.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Mar 2020)

I’ve not been out for about a month. First weekend I had a tooth abscess so I didn’t fancy riding up hills.
The next weekend I was reeling from the tooth extraction.
The third weekend I still had a flat battery.....

So off I went, sunny, breezy and chilly. Down into Yealmpton and then off into the lanes festooned with primrose and violet.
There were lambs in the fields, cyclists, runners and horse riders a plenty.
Back via the coast road, and at Noss Mayo I discovered that the tide was out, so I rode across the Vos, top excitement for this corner of the world!



















































https://www.strava.com/activities/3206060822


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

That looks absolutely stunning, fantastic photos.


----------



## All uphill (22 Mar 2020)

Out southward today. A bit of a hill on the way up to the Wellington Monument. 

I was overtaken by a young male runner ! I was holding 6mph up a long 10% - 15%
drag. How did he do it?











18 miles, and once again I'm smiling.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Mar 2020)

Having sold another bit of my former ebike conversion a trip to the Post Office was required this morning, the one good thing of it relocating into WHS is that it has Sunday opening. So off on the new ebike greeting a neighbour at a good distance and thinking I had forgot something, but no the parcel was in the rucksack along with my normal glasses so continued forth.

As opposed to taking the normal commute route along a path to another road where the Defy hit the deck on ice the other week I stayed on the minor local road. Due to some somewhat mysterious road works that means the more major road is completely closed, including its footpaths, all traffic to the western end of the housing estate is diverted onto the minor one but it was still reasonably quite. Once on the open part of the more major road I turned onto the cycle track that parallels it, a left then almost immediate right turn which, with a wall alongside and a metal post in the middle to avoid, all too often requires a foot on the ground to balance the bike right for the necessary clearance and today was no different. Took care to keep a distance from walkers; two lads appeared wearing masks and their seemed to a lot of cars in the, now closed, swimming pool car park.

As I cruised rather than clambered, being on the ebike, up the short sharp grade, that cycle route planers seem to love to include, to the crossing of the A61 Ripon Road it suddenly dawned on me I had no lock. So a quick U turn, the masked lads were now having a game of tussle and I sneaked back along the path avoiding the now briefly major road where it climbs horribly steeply after a ninety degree turn into it and not the sort of location on a bike you want some fast moving clown behind you. Three lads were playing a game of single goal football, where they from the same family, my wonderings were interrupted by realising a misplaced shot at the goal was rapidly rolling towards me and I just avoided the ball.

Arrived back home and opened the back door to see immediately the missing the D lock, a Kryptonite one that at times has been problematic to unlock. Keeping the mechanism well oiled and keeping the lock indoors seems to be the trick

This time decided on the commute route as it meant less use of the cycle track and encounters with pedestrians. The football game was still going on watched by who I took to be their mother. Commute route does require a right turn, that to avoid potholes has to be done too soon clipping the corner or very late at almost ninety degrees; as I did the former it did dawn on me maybe the latter would be better in the circumstances of being doubly safe.

A very brief use of the A61 from the cycle crossing as opposed to the poorly to the point of non existent marked cycle track on the opposing pavement and another pot hole filled right turn with clipping the corner necessary – did that taxi driver realise or did he glare at me?

Final cycle path towards town is through a park, the children play area had one or two children in groups with their parents all seeming to keep a fair distance apart. This also has a steep climb on it, around an S bend with gradients on some bits well into double figures I suspect. It also passes through a wooded area and despite the warm sun as the shade hit the temperature fell like a stone, so there I was wishing I had put my coat hood up while a couple of metres away basking in the sunshine was an elderly couple sat on a bench.

Back on public highway a further climb followed made worse by the road surface of rough tarmac, I took sympathy on the ebikes motor and dropped down a gear as if on a normal bike to cope with the surface. At the top of the climb a set of 3 way TTLs were in situ and true to form I had just missed the requisite one. So a long dose before heading finally into town, downgrade past the forlorn no Conferences now Centre, an acute left turn being doubly careful of what was coming the other way as it is a bus route and those electric buses are pretty quite. Right turn onto a steep climb that is in my book ebike only territory as there is an alternative gentler route available. Another right then left and straight across a very quite A61 to the cycle stands behind the also forlorn theatre. A handful of people walking in town keeping well apart, and into WHS where the store seemed deserted (some would say that’s normal) and the Post Office was indeed open with the sole staff member sheltering in the currency exchange booth behind Plexiglas or whatever is used.

Had a quick scan of the magazines but nothing said I must buy this, not sure what exactly new Mads Petersen has to say on the day he won the World Championships that those watching like drowned rats do not already know. Alternate route taken back to avoid the TTLs, this features a road that really is pot hole central; there is a single strip of tarmac close to centre that is sound and today thankfully it was free of moving vehicles. Left, right and left the ebike found itself on its homebound commute so I was tempted to let it lead but decided probably it might still need some guidance. The crossing of the A61 nicely went in favour of me just as arrived and the game of football was still going on – this time the shot went in the net, phew!

So a longer than expected short trip of 6.74 miles with 485ft of ebiked climbing and a very low battery- rapidly thinking the range is based on no gradients being encountered.


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Mar 2020)

A bit breezy but a lovely day for a ride. Bumped in to my friend Gaynor so cycled most of the route together. 20.49 miles with an average of 13.7 mph.


----------



## pawl (22 Mar 2020)

All uphill said:


> Out southward today. A bit of a hill on the way up to the Wellington Monument.
> 
> I was overtaken by a young male runner ! I was holding 6mph up a long 10% - 15%
> drag. How did he do it?
> ...





All uphill said:


> Out southward today. A bit of a hill on the way up to the Wellington Monument.
> 
> I was overtaken by a young male runner ! I was holding 6mph up a long 10% - 15%
> drag. How did he do it?
> ...


 
E running shoes


----------



## ianbarton (22 Mar 2020)

All uphill said:


> I was overtaken by a young male runner ! I was holding 6mph up a long 10% - 15%
> drag. How did he do it?


This happened to me on the C2C. I was struggling up the hill out of Keswick to the Stone Circle. I caught up eventually when the gradient eased. Made me determined to not get off and walk.


----------



## geocycle (22 Mar 2020)

Not feeling like a major ride as my head was not in the right place. But after 5 miles was back in the bubble. Went up Jubilee Tower near Lancaster and did some serious social distancing. Here was the ‘cafe‘ stop.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 Mar 2020)

Nice morning for another solo ride, nothing new there then. I`d worked out a route in my head yesterday to be about 24 miles as that is the distance I like without taking anything to eat with me. I had worked out the route also with regard to the wind direction coming from the East so left Stowmarket via Combs Lane and up past the golf club, plenty of cars there and on to Buxhall before turning right by the church. Sure enough the wind was kind of behind me most of the time and kept on the road that runs parallel to the B1115 which is a dangerous road to use ( well the road is OK but the idiots who drive on it are not). 
I went almost to Hitcham but turning right at the end of Dale Road and on to Brettenham, carrying on close by to Rattlesden Gliding club, plenty of gliders there. I stopped to take a picture of a glider but could`nt see what I was doing so ended up with sky ! Once off the high ground I descended down along the Rat valley into Rattlesden and then back following my outward route to Stowmarket. The wind was not as bad as the Met office had predicted, it was only 15mph and temp 7oC, felt a bit cooler though. The ride ended at 24.7 at a 16.9 mph average with 948 feet of climbing. I saw no birds of prey out today which is unusual but I did see a foal which could not have been many days old.


----------



## JPBoothy (22 Mar 2020)

A nice quiet mornings ride along the Wirral Way to West Kirby and back to
Great Sutton. A few walkers, cyclists and dog walkers but, it was early enough to ensure that the appropriate distancing was easily possible. My advice would be to get up and out early and avoid the middle of the day. Stay safe and healthy all


----------



## gavgav (22 Mar 2020)

When you are working with Covid 19 related stuff every day, it’s difficult to get any sort of balance and so waking to a stunning sunny morning meant I simply had to get out for a ride, on my own and picked a route that goes into the most isolated places I can reach in a 25 mile ride.

Out to Betton Abbots, then Condover,Wheathall, Ryton and Longnor. There was a fairly brisk East/South Easterly wind blowing, but lighter than yesterday and the skies were clear blue.

Continued on to climb the Corkscrew, but instead of descending to Cardington, I this time turned and continued climbing up to Enchmarsh. It’s very isolated up there, with just a couple of farms and some simply beautiful views over the Stretton Hills and Wenlock Edge.










Had to make way for a couple of tractors up there, before the nice descent into Ruckley, where the scenery is just fabulous. There is a bit more climbing up towards Acton Burnell, where I just paused and looked at the scenery, breathing in the fresh air and it was bliss. Something that we are getting very little of at the moment.











There is a fast descent past the castle and then had the wind mostly behind me through Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots, before turning onto the A458 and then back home.

Saw loads of people out on bikes today, all in 1’s or 2’s, so hopefully people in Shropshire are getting the message about the social distancing......

Almost forgot to add that nearly all of the drivers were really courteous today.....but there is always 1, who overtook me very closely, towards a blind bend, in Condover......and they were carrying 3 bikes on the back of the car  Words fail me sometimes!

Anyway, 25.9 miles, with 1600ft of climbing and for 2&1/2 hours, the world felt a better place again.

Stay safe all


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2020)

Another solo ride today target 100km for the monthly challenge . I have had this route planned for months but winter flooding has so far stopped me riding it . The plan was to ride to the edge of Nottingham the back to Derby for a few veloviewer squares . Out the door at 0800 and it's s bit chilly  but the is very welcome . Anstey ,Barrow ,Normanton on Soar ,Kegworth before turning on to Long lane the problematic flood spot . I expected the road surface to be quite bad but it wasn't as bad as feared . Over the Trent in Nottinghamshire ,Long Eaton ,Stapleford and the square grabbing begins . Some nice quiet lanes heading towards Derby where I cross into my 3rd county of Derbyshire . Skirted the edge of Derby via Spondon and back over the Trent at Shardlow and back into Leicestershire . Changed my planned route and turned to Castle Donington which meant all the climbing would come at the end of the ride . As I past East Mids Airport I saw a rare sight an aeroplane in the sky (DHL cargo ). Diesworth ,Belton then took the hilly route Of Thringstone and the Long drag upto St Bernards Abbey then a quick descent through Oaks in Charnwood which I climbed yesterday . Towards Newtown Linford and noticed a lot more parked cars on the road at the Old John entranced to Bradgate park as I past the car park I realised it was closed presumably to discourage visitors which wasn't working . Into Newtown Linford which was at near grid lock as this car park was also closed so people were parking everywhere . Not much social distancing being practiced . Home with 64 miles in the bag with 2800ft of upness at 35 miles I'd done just 1000ft of upness so a climby end to the ride. Loads of riders out again today mostly solos today


----------



## All uphill (22 Mar 2020)

ianbarton said:


> This happened to me on the C2C. I was struggling up the hill out of Keswick to the Stone Circle. I caught up eventually when the gradient eased. Made me determined to not get off and walk.


Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

Some great rides today, glad people are trying to get away from all the craziness and are enjoying the lovely weather.


----------



## Landsurfer (22 Mar 2020)

Rode from Aldi at Eastwood Rotherham along the Canal to Parsons cross / Chapeltown with a short diversion into the Oasis at Medowhell.
The Oasis was like a filum set .... not a sole ...apart from me and the security guards that came running up behind me .... the click click of my cleats was a giveaway, to tell me bikes are banned ... i pointed out that that was the least of their worries ..... they didn't smile ... i agreed to leave with my dangerous bike ...






Some shots of Sheffields urban wastelands .... sorry, regeneration areas ;;;;;


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Mar 2020)

An afternoon ride today in the spring sunshine to escape all the COVID19 stuff going on. Decided to stay fairly close to home by going into Whixall, Tilstock, back to Alkington, Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood, back to Whixall, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo hoping that the last floods had gone unfortunately they hadn’t but had gone down enough for me not to get wet, Creamore, Horton past The Moatshed and back home. Living in a rural part of Shropshire I don’t usually have to try and avoid crowds of people but today they were everywhere, I have never seen so many people out on a ride, lots of families out on bikes and people out walking/dog walking, easy enough to keep a suitable distance apart though. Not sure if it was the sunshine bringing them out or if everyone is trying to escape the news, very little traffic about which was more unusual. 25.21miles on the cleanest, driest lanes I have seen for months .





Some primroses in Abbeygreen.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2020)

I didn't have any great plans for a ride today, just to drop my step brother's card off for his 50th birthday tomorrow and to mum's to give her a mother's day card having already had a natter on the phone this morning. As a result I took the Bootzipper so that I could do a couple of bridleways expecting to be out for around an hour. 

Once i'd dropped of my step brother's card, I headed for Felixstowe seafront on the way to mum's and I couldn't believe how many people were walking or riding on the prom. As for the (well spaced) queues for the fish & chip shops... Having finished at mum's I aimed for Felixstowe Ferry and had a quick stop for a quiet moment looking up the Deben...




After that I headed back inland and along Candlet Track and the back road to Falkenham and Kirton where I decided to keep going up instead of heading home as intended. I followed my regular road route up to Newbourne & Waldringfield and then back home via Brightwell and Trimley St. Martin ending up being out for over 2 1/2 hours and 33 miles.

The most striking thing about today's ride was simply the number of people out for a walk or a bike ride - almost all of whom were in small family groups or solo riders/walkers enjoying what was a beautiful sunny day despite the strong & cold east or north easterly breeze in these parts.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2020)

I haven't been doing much riding for the past 4 months and am feeling very unfit. The sun was shining here today and who knows how long it will be before we effectively get locked in our homes? Time to get out on a bike while I still could...

I didn't fancy doing too long a ride and the interesting shorter routes involve going up long steep hills which I don't really feel ready for so I decided to stick to the local valley roads. I'd ride my singlespeed bike to offer a little bit more of a challenge.

I headed off up the A646 from Todmorden towards Burnley and soon discovered that I wasn't as unfit as I thought I was. The road from Tod to the traffic lights at Manchester Road (A682) has 2 long uphill drags with a slight descent to Walk Mill in between. Surprisingly, I made steady progress and it didn't feel too hard despite being stuck in my 72" singlespeed gear. 

When I eventually u-turned and headed for home I found out _why _the outward leg had felt so easy - there was now a chilly headwind to contend with! Obviously my outward ride had been wind-assisted! I thought that it had been a gentle crosswind, but I hadn't realised that the bulk of the push from the wind had been from the rear. It felt as hard riding back on the downward slopes as it had been riding up them on the way out! 

Oh well, if I can still get out this coming spring/summer I will build my fitness back up on the road. If confined to quarters, I'll thrash myself on the turbo trainer instead. I have an enclosed back yard which is a suntrap . If I am reduced to riding the turbo, I will take it out into the yard on sunny days so at least I will catch some rays.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Mar 2020)

After a week staying in ( sore throat etc but nothing drastic ) I decided to cut the back grass.
To get the lawnmower out I had to move my bike.
So I decided on a few laps of our street. No stopping to talk, avoiding everyone.

Only 1.5 miles but it felt great.


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Mar 2020)

Couldnt stand being indoors any longer so i went for a short spin. Just a little 16 mile sprint into city and back. Sunny but breezy ride. passed through a big park along the way and people are out playing football and sitting in groups chatting to one another like normal.

I wanted to see what sort of a ghost town Angel Islington turned into. Got lost and ended up in old street before finding my way and setting off home. Angel is not as bad as i thought. lot of businesses are closed but there are still a fair few open and people still about.

The headwind wasnt a lot of fun and a car almost pulled into me and knocked me off but i made it home in one peice. Not bad for just over 1hr.


----------



## PatrickPending (23 Mar 2020)

My ride yesterday 104Km down to Easenhall near sunny Coventry. Quiet roads so easy to maintain social distancing - think the closest I got to another living thing was a spider who used me as a taxi service. Blooming hard work though after 60Km - I think the 22km run 3 days before (61km for the whole week) didn't help ….but I made it back.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2020)

Well I got out today. Due diligence on my part I practised social distancing or in my case doing my usual Billy no mates impersonation .

A tad on the Cool side, it was only 7 deg here. Even though we have bright sunshine. My gloves went in in only 5 minutes followed by my Wooly hat. Once i had both on I was toasty warm.

Only 13 miles today but it was so nice just to get out. I saw 3 cyclists and 1 car towing a caravan ( looked like they were taking notice of all the signs telling them to go home) .


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2020)

Short ride today, but not as short as hoped. Went a mile to the corner shop in search of milk, but they only had 2 litre bottles, which I feel guilty buying because it would be far more than we need, so I continued north to the petrol station in the next hamlet, where they still had pints. Checkout assistant wearing gloves, standing well back from the counter - I don't blame her, as I stood there wearing gloves, standing well back from the counter.

On the way back, took a detour along a gravel road to the common, but the grass track section looked too wet, so I returned to the A10 cycleway and headed home again.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

It’s nice out today, bright sunshine, the wind has dropped quite a bit, the roads are dry! BIKE!

The Fragrant MrsP suggested that we go to Wantage, do some light shopping in Sainsbury’s, ( no email from Mike today), and come back the long way.

Road bikes out today and we set off via Harwell village, Rowstock down the A417 past Ginge and into Wantage, I waited outside the shop whilst MrsP bought a couple of things and I listened to a busker playing a Lute rather beautifully.

We set off again up Chain Hill and up and down the rolling countryside over The Ridgway and onto the Hamlet of Farnborough, it was mainly downhill on quiet country roads to West Ilsey the up the hill over The Ridgeway again then down to the A34 along it for half a mile to Chilton then home for a bacon sandwich and a cuppa.

A rather splendid 21 smiles if I may borrow Mr 26’s terminology.




Outside Sainsbury’s




The busker.




the Fragrant MrsP in the distance.




Over The Ridgeway.




The map.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Mar 2020)

Mrs 26 and I headed off around the Hill. Primroses, violets and wild daffodils were on show. Lovely spring day with blues skies and sunshine. At Coddington Cross we took the lane for Pegs Farm to turn to climb to Wellington Heath for a change. Mrs 26 showed me her "bench with a view" in the cemetery. Lovely spot for sure. Mrs 26 decided to take a shorter route back so I headed for Bromsberrow and decided to go by Whiteleaved Oak for a change. Some dodgy surface and steep sections this way but it is very picturesque. On the run back through the lanes Margaret and Graham PR came past in their car. That was a brief chat with distancing and attempts to match speed. Not a bad wee outing with a little extra climbing. 43 smiles


----------



## delb0y (23 Mar 2020)

Just once round the lanes, today. Can't go too far at the mo' because me knee is still playing up, but it was a lovely day out there. Might be the last one for a long while if the lockdown advice becomes mandatory stay-at-home law. On the bright side at least my knee might like the rest.


----------



## Old jon (23 Mar 2020)

Sun shining through thin cloud this morning, bird bath looking on the point of freezing, me believing the phone telling me temperatures will rise. Ride the fixed away.

Going through Holbeck, with the intention of riding eventually to Otley, I thought maybe the towpath would not be the cleverest route to the bottom of Cardigan Road, social distancing being all the rage these days. So let’s venture into the centre and see if I can find a different way. Not difficult, and I was happily surprised at the cycling provision along Wellington Street and Kirkstall Road. A bit of a faff turning right from the last bit but patience was rewarded. Up to Headingley then, and a right and a left to the A660 for more up all the way to Lawnswood. There was a bit of tree surgery going on just past the crest, no signs or lights, it was not until passing the (stationary) truck that I saw what was happening. Slightly careless, thinks I.



Pedal along the same road and reach Bramhope, realise there must be a tailwind and think ‘thank you’ to the weather. Then reach the lights at the Dyneley Arms and turn right for a sedate drop down Pool Bank. At least it felt sedate, but 27.4 mph on the fixed is pretty spinney. Maybe I am becoming accustomed to it after three years. Ride through almost all of Pool and turn left. The old friend, the A659. It stays fairly close to the river along this stretch, with no leaves on the trees it can be seen quite a bit of the way to Otley.

After a bite or two to eat, Leeds Road is next. Up all the way for a rather long distance but the views to the left today were a reward for the hard pedalling. Lambs and longhorns in fields near the road, Almscliff Crag crowning the north side of the Wharfe valley. All good. Bramhope again, and on the edge of the village turn left to wheeze my way up Kings Road. Choose the road down past Golden Acre Park and past Adel Dam then return to the A660 to ride on to Headingley. Kirkstall next, and back to the bike tracks. More of the town centre, never ridden these bits before, and then past the Dark Arches for the last miles home. A grin, thirty miles ridden and enjoyed on a gorgeous morning, things are not all bad, are they?

Squiggles . . .


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

Out on the mountain bikes this afternoon (about 15 miles) with my 15 year old son who is now back to full strength after a nasty illness earlier this year. I struggled to keep up with him, he’s so bloody fit and 40 years younger! 

Hopefully the photos will persuade any non mountain bikers that you need a MTB in your life!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

@Gunk where’s that then?


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Mar 2020)

pjd57 said:


> After a week staying in ( sore throat etc but nothing drastic ) I decided to cut the back grass.
> To get the lawnmower out I had to move my bike.
> So I decided on a few laps of our street. No stopping to talk, avoiding everyone.
> 
> Only 1.5 miles but it felt great.


They all count 👍


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @Gunk where’s that then?



Boars Hill


----------



## cyberknight (23 Mar 2020)

34 sunny solo miles , the legs are out so tomorrow it will snow


----------



## footloose crow (23 Mar 2020)

*21 and 22 March. We should have listened to the news*

The world continues to spin at much the same speed in its majestic orbit around the sun but oh how so much changes in a space of a few days. 

On Thursday last week, I thought we were being mildly naughty taking the camper van to Somerset for a couple of days. Doing some cycling whilst it was still possible. We stay on a farm with no one else around, pay by bank transfer so we never meet the owner, are self contained for water and toilet facilities, take all our own food and don't stop for fuel. When we got home today I had a text from my son asking if I "felt terrible" and that I had "disappointed Matthew Hancock". Maybe we should listen to the news more.

The first day we started from Castle Cary mainly because I liked the name and we had never been there. It was bright but cold, the wind plucking at my clothes and rolling my bidon across the car park. I am always being told to take it easy so we did a short ride on our hybrids today, both red and matching even to the twinned bidons, one now slightly scratched after its getaway bid. Madame tells me I am being pretentious calling it a bidon; on a hybrid it is simply a 'water bottle'.






It was a late start after spending many hours trying to fix an electrical issue with the van that had caused the toilet flush to start working randomly, threatening to flood the van whilst we were out. It is an old van and getting increasingly eccentric. So the shadows were already long and whatever warmth there had been in the day was quickly receding by the time we set out.

The lanes of Somerset are a delight and corona-empty today. The road surface clean, the hedges tended, displays of daffodils and primroses, the wild garlic tossing in the wind. Even the hills are more gentle and although the Wahoo said the gradient was the same as a Cornish hill, it just didn't feel like it was. From the height of the bike you can see over the low hedges and drainage channels across flat fields to low hills on the horizon, all suffused with the long, low light of early evening.

This definitely had to be a short ride as I had forgotten lights and was watching the sun drop lower, knowing that it would disappear suddenly at this time of year, remembering too that today was the equinox and wondering vaguely if there was some form of ceremony or tradition I should follow on this day. 






Through villages, quiet with cars parked up neatly on driveways, the odd person out still in their gardens. It did not feel like we were in wartime, the new front of the global pandemic. It felt like the roads of my childhood, empty and quiet, villages where people walked and talked.






The ride passed peacefully, the roads always compliant, with gentle views. I could cycle here forever. It is cycling heaven for the older and slower, with constant views, choices of back roads and hills that lean back and welcome you upon them. The wind was cold though, biting, finding the gaps in my clothing and Madame Crow was slower than I would have liked, shorn of her electron assisted steed and on the hybrid with its 40mm thick treaded tyres. I became impatient in the last few miles, leaving the bike in the big cog on hills and standing on the pedals to get some warmth or doubling back down the hill and doing it again. We had left the e-bike behind, worried about having a bike on the back rack that was worth as much as the van. I will not make that mistake again. I need more speed.






The next day was just as bright, a cool blue sky but with little heat in it and the wind howled around the van, whistling in the ventilators, rattling the trim. I had planned a route overnight on RidewithGPS and transferred it to the Wahoo. I don't often have success with such things but it all worked and it is a rare enough feat to be worthy of remark. Today we begin in the riverside town of Langport, earlier than yesterday but not early. We had stayed up until 2am and seen off three bottles of wine in a long, pointless and rambling discussion of the value of history. No conclusions were reached. I think now we should have listened to the news instead. 

So it was not until 1pm that we left the car park by the River Parrett, a river I had crossed so often on trips up and down the M5, but until today had never seen up close. It is not a remarkable river but the road follows it closely, usually below it and we were very aware of how vulnerable these lands are to flooding. The river has been embanked so it can flow above the level of the shrinking peatland either side. The houses here seem warm; I think it is the red brick, something we do not see in Cornwall as bricks are too expensive to transport and we have granite in plenty. The sun was almost warm too, especially when we could get shelter from that east wind. The road rolled below the wheels quite happily, flat, gentle, welcoming. The fields are a vivid green today, responding to the growing light. We see a number of cyclists, usually alone, occasionally a family in a line, dad at the front and mum at the back, children pedalling furiously in-between. Very few cars. 






As we get closer to Bridgewater the road departs and we are on a river path. Switch on the front suspension then. I wonder if I can call this gravel biking. As the river twists the wind comes from one side or another or sometimes from ahead but never from behind. Madame is slow in the headwinds and on the loose gravel of the riverside path and I find myself running ahead and then waiting, the wind cooling me, my thoughts wandering across the landscape.






Close to Bridgewater and the path is suddenly busy. Dogs and children and prams. Fishing boys and fishing men with long carbon rods. I hold my breath every time we pass someone, mind full of dark thoughts about aerosols and viruses. It is hard to maintain a six foot distance on a five foot wide path. Once into Bridgewater we decide there is no reason to stay. I am sure Bridgewater is lovely but we have a bad case of corona-panic and want to get back to the empty lanes and clean, cold winds of the countryside.






Some more river path and then lanes again, twisting and winding, never heading in one direction long, interspersed with short gentle hills or the more punishing flats, pollarded willows along drainage ditches that offer no shelter when the wind blows fiercely slowing us both. Villages are quiet, well kept, with people sitting enjoying the sun in their front gardens. They wave as we pass or shout greetings. I wonder if we have somehow wandered into a different universe, this one based on Enid Blyton. We are the 'Famous Five', cycling with a bag of ginger pop and looking for villains although three of us have to be imaginary.

It is too good to last and the last three miles are on an unavoidable A road, rising steeply uphill and now we have cars. Farewell Enid Blyton land and welcome back to diesel world. I sit behind Mdame as she grinds up the hill, impatient to pass but good mannered enough to know that she finds it soul destroying to be left behind and will not sit close enough behind me to get any benefit from wheel sucking. My attention is wandering and my front wheel collides with her rear. I twist the handlebars to avoid causing her to crash and land myself in the hedge instead. Madame tells me it was just desserts for getting too close and endangering her. She also lets me off the leash and I race the last mile and a half back to the van, setting the speed limit sign flashing as I pass. 

When we get back I have a text from my son telling me I need to return "before the police block the A30 and turn you away". Maybe it is time to listen to the news and quickly I wish I had not. We are social pariahs, lockdown dodgers, gallivanting whilst the country enters into a crisis.








Back at the farm for another night we get a text message from the owner to say that we have to go. Everything is being closed down it seems. We can stay until the morning but then the gates will be locked. We had planned another ride before heading home but our actions seem increasingly self centred and foolish. We make an early start in the morning and head for the Tamar. Roads are quiet, pubs shuttered, in our imagination it feels as if our van with it's bright red toys tied on behind is being looked at with contempt and anger. We have become one of those people like hoarders and groups gathering outside cafes or the ones that steal hand gel from hospitals who are making this outbreak worse. The radio tells us each hour the worsening news, like a dark cloud spreading across the country, it never gets better. Our spirits are low. I try to absorb as much of the passing countryside as I can, remembering how it looks in the bright spring sunshine, England awaking after the winter, because I don't know when I will get to travel this way again. 

I keep a logbook in the van and jot down where we go and what we do. The last entry says..."maybe the last trip of 2020."


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Mar 2020)

Sunday's ride. A trip to the paper shop in the morning showed that the roads had been re-coated in a thick layer of salt, so the summer bike can rest easy for another week. Before going out I investigated the poor front shifting on the winter bike to discover a frayed cable about to let go. It was about 2:30 before I got out. I've never seen so many cyclists out at that time on a Sunday - I'd expect to see about three on a 40 mile loop but actually saw ten, though on checking the strava flyby I'd seen one couple twice, so only eight. There were also lots of peds on country lanes, which is even rarer. 
This is looking east from where on a clear day Halidon Hill at Berwick can be seen. The white dots are swans and just out of shot to the right is another Wellington Monument. 





Further on I found a hill I'd only ever gone down before. Turned out to be a lot steeper in the up direction, I stopped at the top for a photo looking south towards Ruberslaw.






Why do people set up Strava segments that finish 50m _*after *_the summit? 

One more stop as it's a while since the Ettrick Water has been at normal levels.





The roads were mainly dry but where they weren't the latest mudguard bodge seems to be effective. (The rear mudguard is actually a spare front one).

The map - 




39.6 miles @13.7mph 838m up.


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Mar 2020)

My usual Monday routine was disrupted today, daughter is at home with no college although I am on the key workers list none of her friends will be there, not many teachers and she doesn’t need my constant supervision so she is off and I needed a few bits of shopping that the hoarders keep clearing off the shelves so it was late before I had chance to go hoping it wouldn’t be the last ride before we are all in lockdown. Set off to Wolverley, Loppington, English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Bettisfield, Northwood, pad the end of our lane , down Ossage Lane to Horton and home. It was a lovely sunny day although a bit of a cold breeze and life in rural Shropshire is trying to carry on with some sort of normal with farmers all busy in the fields again now it’s eventually started to dry up . 21.45 miles @15mph.
Picture of Colemere through the trees by the canal bridge.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2020)

I took the long way home from work via Bennethead, the A66, Greystoke and Blencow to Penrith, as it was such a lovely sunny afternoon-the hotel where I work in the Lakes is shut for at least a month and while I'm off I'm taking advantage of every good day that comes my way...keep calm and ride on. I'll save so much money thanks to the pubs and cafes etc being shut. No more large Cappucinos from Granny D's in Pooley Bridge for me for a while!😥


----------



## Kryton521 (24 Mar 2020)

Out of town, Corn Town, {why it called that then?} Ewenny, Ogmore on up to Southern Down right turn and long loop. Crack hill descent!!! I am *The King* 72.2kph!!!! Haha! Eat my shorts skinny person! My "added" 15kgs wins the day!

edit: Knickers! Should have checked first. Someones done a 73 kph descent. Strava, [what's going on there.] didn't record it at all.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Well I got out today. Due diligence on my part I practised social distancing or in my case doing my usual Billy no mates impersonation .
> 
> A tad on the Cool side, it was only 7 deg here. Even though we have bright sunshine. My gloves went in in only 5 minutes followed by my Wooly hat. Once i had both on I was toasty warm.
> 
> ...


Hello WD-take care and ride on. Nobody's going to want to come near a dragon anyway!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Hello WD-take care and ride on. Nobody's going to want to come near a dragon anyway!




.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Mar 2020)

Warm, legs shaved, bib shorts on, Boris approved cycle ride coming up, what could go wrong....
Why's the Defy not changing gear, quick U turn after a few yards and back home. Now at this point I suppose strictly I should not have jumped on the de-ebiked hybrid instead. Now as the Defy was changing gear perfectly alright last time it was out of the shed the hybrid got into the act by refusing to rear brake, eh?
How does taking a bottom bracket fitted motor off and replacing the original chainwheel combination stop the rear brakes from working. So out with the Allen key stored in the handlebar extensions and one pad repositioned closer to the rim. Onwards through the local country park where one pair of walkers coming in the opposite direction stayed side by side so hopefully that was just a CV19 near miss and some tweaking of the front mudguard supports needed. Then west on Penny Pot. The last time the hybrid, as ebiked, headed out here was on the last Saturday of the World Championships. What a different time that was.
A noticeable creaking noise started which I could not trace the source of so carried on and was just past the wind farm when the sense of a loose cleat arose. Transpired instead it was a loose crank so a U turn necessary and a slow ride back stopping at most accesses to thump the crank back on its shaft and finger tighten the bolt. Plenty of cyclists out having presumably more luck than me.
The most positive stat would be the 382ft climbed, the least the 9.9mph avg over just 8.9 miles. Now to fix two bikes.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Mar 2020)

Nothing for me today , probably just a turbo sesh later .
TBH legs a bit tired after yesterday and been out do do the family shop which took 3 shops to get it all and need to take stuff around to FIL so im at my limit exposure wise.
Just done a weights/stretch session


----------



## Donger (24 Mar 2020)

I was due to go out for a ride with @Dark46 today, but we agreed it might be wrong, given the latest government advice. I had also been reading a message on the Audax UK website which suggested that it might be a little crass to rely on the discretion to "leave the house to exercise once a day" to justify a long session in the saddle. I think I shall stick to rides of an hour or so for the foreseeable future. With that in mind, I headed off to the waterfront at Epney before looping back home via Saul, Whitminster and the A38. Pleased to see that everyone was following the social distancing rules really well today. A few other cyclists were out and about, but no groups.
I enjoyed a brief stop by the side of the Severn in Epney:




... and lovely it was too in that glorious sunshine that we have been missing. Just 15.9 miles today in about 1 hour 10 mins. That'll have to do on my next few rides as well.
Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Mar 2020)

Two rides today. First one this afternoon on my Boris endorsed exercise. 16 miles. Probably 16 buzzards circling in the blue sky. Primrose, violet, celandine and stitchwort in the hedges.




https://www.strava.com/activities/3213137386











https://www.strava.com/activities/3213137386

Just as I got home I had a phone call from the village pharmacy. I’d offered to deliver prescriptions for people who couldn’t get out, so Bert and Lesley now have their meds.






https://www.strava.com/activities/3213615944


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Mar 2020)

A lovely Spring day turned into a pleasant evening so I took the chance to get out and get my allowance of exercise by heading round the short version of my Acton Burnell loop. I set out into twilight and there were still a few couples strolling round the village.

Out onto the main road it was quiet but not unusually so and there were more vehicle movements round the lanes than I'd expected (although I did get the Condover to Longnor section almost completely to myself), however I didn't see a single pedestrian until I got back into the village and no cyclists at all, so I think my social distancing on this ride was successful.

Just over 17 miles at 13.9 mph average. Good to make the most of it while we still have the option.

No photos coz it was dark.


----------



## colly (24 Mar 2020)

First day of lockdown and I'm on my bike.
11am ish and having finally broken the bonds with the house I'm on my way. All set for parts east, a quick breeze through Cross Gates and Colton and a very quiet A63 stretches off into the distance. So naturally I turn right and south. On a whim I decided to explore a little and after skimming Swillington I dropped down to the river and canal at Woodlesford where I picked up the canal path going east.

I have never ridden along here before even though I had spotted it was possible on the map and always said I would one day. Well today was that day. I took the north side of the canal and I pedaled slowly along enjoying the sunshine and the wam fresh air. There were a few people about but it really was only a few. The path was wide and well surfaced which was just as well because I was on skinny tyres:











After a couple of miles I came to Lemonroyd Lock where the canal drops and lets boats and barges out into the River Aire. Presumably lets others back into the canal as well.












I crossed over to the south side here and turned left and east in the direction of Castleford (or Cas Vegas as it's sometimes called locally)
More wide well surfaced paths took me slightly away from the river, but always close, with nary a soul about anyone would think the plague had arrived.
A mile or so further on a wide bridge took the path back over the river but I carried on and as the path ran out I found myself on a grass embankment. River to my left and a huge flooded area to my right:









It's an area that normally has some large ponds/small lakes but to me it looks like in the recent rainy spell the area flooded completely. Maybe the river overflowed the embankment?
There are temporary pumps still in place to drain the area.











The path had petered out and I could get no further along the river edge I knew where I was in the general scheme of things but wasn't so sure on the specifics so I took a rough track off to one side and after a false turn or two found the main road which took me into Cas.
Castleford wasn't actually closed. But it might as well have been. Not quite but almost a ghost town. It's usually a busy busy place, not today.

After passing the old Allinsons Flour Mill I hooked left back over the river and canal and I was back onto the canal path going back the way I came.
Just here is the confluence of the Rivers Calder and Aire:






There are even traffic lights from the Aire into the Aire and Calder Navigation Canal:






So it was back west and upstream again alongside the Aire. I passed Allerton Bywater which was opposite the spot with the water pumps. A couple of miles further on after tracks, paths and grassy fields I passed by a designated wildlife area and came back across the river on the wide bridge I mentioned earlier. On once more, passing Lemonroyd Lock again and now, back alongside the canal, I skirted Lemonroyd Marina and made it back towards Leeds passing Woodlesford Lock and Fishpond Lock. I can't get any more photos attached but Woodlesford Lock was a pretty sight, flowers everywhere.
A few people about now walking and cycling but it was never busy. At Fishpond Lock I crossed over again and also crossed the Aire once more and I found myself going under the A1M which skirts the east of Leeds.
The obvious route seemed to have melted away and I found I was going over old industrial roads. It turned out the be the old Knosdrop Water Treatment Plant (as was) and also the site of the old Skelton Grange power station. Concrete roads strewn with rubble from a bygone era. Once majestic buildings and structures pulled down and the area left empty. Nature claims it back as if nothing had happened.
Places like that have a magic all their own. Silent save for birdsong and deserted but for animals and insects. ( and the occasional bloke on a bike )
I wasn't too sure where I would end up precisely but knew I wouldn't get lost so I pressed on regardless and after some toing and froing crossing and recrossing the river and canal again I passed Thwaites Mill and came around the arse end of Cross Green Industrial Area and to the south of Leeds.
Collecting the main road at Hunslet I left the solitude and quiet of the canal and rode back home through East End Park and Harehills. Normally both very busy but today like a quiet Sunday.
So it was a slow ride what with all getting off and walking over lock gates and stopping for photos but very enjoyable anyway.

All in just a tad under 30 miles and pretty flat at 1000ft

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46142589


----------



## Old jon (24 Mar 2020)

Heck of a write up @colly , and some cracking photography. Almost five years since I was last around that way, hope the towpath is better surfaced now.


----------



## wafter (24 Mar 2020)

Given deteriorating conditions inside my head as well as improving conditions outside it, a ride had to be done today.

I'd initially hoped to collect some tyres following a generous offer from another forum member (thanks @figbat!), however I didn't want to commit to the 16 mile return trip with tyres hanging round my neck so that's been postponed for the time being.

Sleep's not been so good in recent days and the past two have seen a fair bit of walking, so my legs weren't up to too much. I set out with the intention of a slow recovery ride of modest length. The country roads with their diminished (if still present) traffic were a more pleasant place to be with a lot more freedom to use all of the road.

Took it steady up my benchmark hill with the wind maybe even assisting this time, unlike the last. I was slower coming over the top but didn't feel like I was going to die, so there was that. The trip down the long, shallowish hill on the other side was far more pleasant in the absence of last time's crosswind-sponsored fear of death; tucking down to gain some speed while just keeping the legs spinning at a gentle rate with little effort.

Passing down the the next undulating section as it cut through woods on both sides I couldn't resist a quick detour onto a pretty well-surfaced track into the serene woodland as sunlight streamed through the trees. Sadly about 300yds was enough to confirm that my 25c slicks had no fondness for off-camber tracks coated in slippy moss, or their patches of rough and jagged stone; so after five static minutes of soaking up the glorious ambience we were back on the road.

I took a bit of a detour to prolong the route before coming back into the city on cycle tracks and tow paths, before passing through the centre and home.

I particularly enjoyed a recently resurfaced cycle path; it's a bit downhill and with the wind behind me I enjoyed carving a quick line through the slightly twisty bits near its end; it's smaller scale than roads offering the opportunity to chuck the bike around a lot more than usual.

The city centre was pretty deserted; unsurprisingly really as literally everyone seemed to be out walking their dogs, running or cycling. A surprising and frustrating amount of them also seemed to be of an age where they should have been at home; pretty irresponsible IMO as the high-risk are obviously going to be the ones who require the most care and resources if infected.

On the whole the significant amount of people (combined with some who looked like they had questionable reason to be out) seemed somewhat incongruous with the government's stern warnings; I guess most of them could "justify" their actions somehow; rightly or wrongly. People's attitudes seemed pretty lax though (I did see few if any static "gatherings" however) and I wonder if we won't see even more stringent stipulations before this is all over if people still aren't seen to be taking it seriously enough.

The ride ended up a shade under 30 miles at around 14.5mph; taking it steady mostly in HR zones 2&3 but with the odd blast in places. I was surprised to see I'd got 9th on one Strava segment (I've never been "placed" before!) largely I think because few people have done it (about 250 or so), a fair section of it has fairly recently been resurfaced (it was gash before) and I think the wind was behind me. Still, I'm used to my times occupying maybe the bottom third of the leaderboards generally, so it's nice to get a surprise placing near the top 

Legs ache now but again I'm feeling good for having got out on a generally pleasant ride. That said the sheer amount of people out and my associated concerns about exposure still haunt me and drive home the point that my rides should be as rural as possible..


----------



## colly (24 Mar 2020)

Old jon said:


> Heck of a write up @colly , and some cracking photography. Almost five years since I was last around that way, hope the towpath is better surfaced now.


It's worth a ride along definitely. The paths I used were great.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2020)

I'm fairly lucky that most of the roads round here are not in high population areas, while the vast majority of the other cyclists & walkers using the roads are going the other way to me so it's fairly easy to follow the distancing guidelines.

As I'd taken the day off work to go to a (cancelled) event in Norwich, I took the opportunity to get out for a few hours this afternoon on another glorious sunny day, but with a bit of a cold easterly breeze. Out via Levington & Nacton to Ipswich where the lack of people & traffic was really noticable. I then headed for Wherstead and a loop of Alton Water and down to Shotley but unusually doing it in the anti-clockwise diretion. Other than the continued lack of traffic, at Stutton the biggest sign of the efect of the Government's shutdown was the complete closure of Alton Water park with the gates being locked shut - on any other day like this, the place would have been packed.




Continuing on through Holbrook, Harkstead and enjoying the view at Erwarton down the River Stour towards the River Orwell & Felixstowe




I got to Shotley and then headed back towards Ipswich through the villages of Chelmondiston, Wolverstone and then down the Freston hill to one of my favourite sights, which I make no apology for posting yet again, especially on a day like this




Again avoiding the busiest areas of Ipswich, I went round the top of the town and home via Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham for a most welcome 50 miles of fresh air. 
Another sign of the changing seasons - we've had the whites of snowdrops, the yellows of daffodils and now the blues of bluebells are starting to make themselves evident




https://www.strava.com/activities/3213060759


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Mar 2020)

A roundabout trip to the shops and exercise two birds/stone/interface. 12.69 miles not a lot of traffic but two entitled twunts trying to bully me off the road. A stunning day, bright sunshine, warmer and hardly any wind, it’s such a shame we all can’t enjoy it a bit more. Not many cars in the supermarket car park, but then there’s wasn’t much stuff on the supermarket shelves.

No photos today, I didn’t want to hang around. Here’s a test card and a map.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2020)

I really enjoyed my isolation essential exercise ride yesterday evening. 

I went out at dusk - start was fast & fun on quiet roads, up to Wickwar when I watched jackdaws in large groups behaving more like starlings as they went to roost. Then a blat home along the lanes with the pool of my front light in front and a star or planet to guide me. 16 miles in 56 minutes.


----------



## wafter (25 Mar 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> I really enjoyed my isolation essential exercise ride yesterday evening.
> 
> I went out at dusk - start was fast & fun on quiet roads, up to Wickwar when I watched jackdaws in large groups behaving more like starlings as they went to roost. Then a blat home along the lanes with the pool of my front light in front and a star or planet to guide me. 16 miles in 56 minutes.
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice ride and raises another great point that in these times of plague, night rides have to be a fantastic idea for avoiding other people - it's still a bit chilly at night for my tastes though!


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Looks like a nice ride and raises another great point that in these times of plague night rides have to be a fantastic idea for avoiding other people - it's still a bit chilly at night for my tastes though!


It was blissful, there were a few boy racers out burning about on the quiet roads though.


----------



## wafter (25 Mar 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> It was blissful, there were a few boy racers out burning about on the quiet roads though.


I bet - I love the peace and solitide of riding at night; although for some reason never seem to do much. Also rightly or wrongly I feel less comfortable about riding far from home / covering a lot of distance at night.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (25 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm fairly lucky that most of the roads round here are not in high population areas, while the vast majority of the other cyclists & walkers using the roads are going the other way to me so it's fairly easy to follow the distancing guidelines.
> 
> As I'd taken the day off work to go to a (cancelled) event in Norwich, I took the opportunity to get out for a few hours this afternoon on another glorious sunny day, but with a bit of a cold easterly breeze. Out via Levington & Nacton to Ipswich where the lack of people & traffic was really noticable. I then headed for Wherstead and a loop of Alton Water and down to Shotley but unusually doing it in the anti-clockwise diretion. Other than the continued lack of traffic, at Stutton the biggest sign of the efect of the Government's shutdown was the complete closure of Alton Water park with the gates being locked shut - on any other day like this, the place would have been packed.
> View attachment 510300
> ...


Good right up again. I know most of those places. On a day with blue skies the Orwell Bridge almost looks majestic.
By the way the blue flowers are grape hyacinth (Muscari). I have been caught out with those too.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (25 Mar 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> It was blissful, there were a few boy racers out burning about on the quiet roads though.


I saw them out as well yesterday, it makes me so b.... angry they think it is a holiday. There are a lot of youngsters who are helping out at the supermarkets etc and I was served by a delightful lad yesterday who would have been at university but said he wanted to earn some extra cash. Good for him.


----------



## theloafer (25 Mar 2020)

off work till 14th April... (could get to like this )... had to call at Dr this morning drop of my prescription so thought as it was lovely i would go back the scenic route..  35 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3216333215


----------



## Kryton521 (25 Mar 2020)

Almost the same route as yesterday, except stopped off at my Sisters, [yes, I know we're not meant to/allowed.] but kept isolation, distance for coffee stop since everything is closed.
Came across a man struggling on an e-bike. Turns out it was neither switched on, nor battery charged. He brought it to exercise on whilst off work. Didn't ask what he did for a living but he had some nice cycling type attire and a flash e-bike but clearly no idea.
I smiled all the way home!


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Mar 2020)

Lovely day here so I did the Mach Loop. The A470 was completely empty. Even quieter than usual here that meant almost complete silence. 21 miles in total for me. I am a happy bunny.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Mar 2020)

First ride post-surgery. Used the Trek 800 as it has the lowest gears! Heavier though...
8.18 miles, 6.9mph avg, 703ft gain.
I'll take that as a reasonable come-back!

Lovely day for it, too.
Edit to add: I really felt it on this ride, just had so much fitness loss over the past two years. No more damned surgery!


----------



## Mike_P (25 Mar 2020)

A late morning Boris approved bike ride today, again on the hybrid as the Defy needs a new gear cable and my spares all turned out to brake cables. Fitted the hybrid with a dual Garmin / GoPro support and my old GoPro unearthed as could not work out how to flip the image on the Lidl 4k, as the camera would be upside down, and whipped the speed sensor off the Defy.

North through Killinghall on the A61 where the number of cyclists appeared to notably exceed the passengers on the bus.





Took the Ripley by-pass for the first time since the Worlds Senior Mens time trail and again what a difference it was then, tents up and crowds partaking of drinks. Now just a forlorn tourist sign and far too many estate agents boards.




Turned off along the narrow lane to Nidd where for once the outline of the village church amongst the trees was readily evident to a camera.




Then pass Brearton to the B6165 and the northern end of Nidd where the entrance was nicely lined by daffodils.




It was now the Garmin finally shut down, it had spent the entire ride searching for satellites and in doing so had expired its battery. I know it was never good on clear blue sunny days for some odd reason but this was ridiculous. Looks like a Wahoo mount needed for the hybrid. Fortunately had got Starva recording on my mobile.

Back at Ripley largely followed the outbound route, was slightly concerned how quickly I was gaining on another cyclist on the climb away from Killinghall but any thoughts of trying to see if it was safe to pedal down the middle of the road were discarded as he turned off.
12.5 miles @ 12.3mph avg despite a mis-indexing Halfords 7 speed freewheel. Had it put on in an emergency need it for tomorrows commute last year and really needs replacing. Three lowest gears are fine but beyond that its game of chance. 677ft climbed


----------



## Gunk (25 Mar 2020)

Took the Brommie into Oxford this afternoon as I needed to collect some stuff from the office. Only 8 miles but although we are experiencing awful times, it was lovely to ride in such glorious weather on empty roads. It was a nice distraction.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2020)

A loop down to Yealmpton, Worston and back to Newton Ferrers , then I picked up some prescriptions from Wendy at the pharmacy. I delivered them to houses in the village. Combining cycling with public service.















https://www.strava.com/activities/3216947016


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Mar 2020)

What a superb spring day. I was a bit later than usual heading out today. No meet time with pals now. It's that time of year to resurrect some of the longer rides so I aimed at Acton Green. On the way up I met Martin S coming the other way. So we had a bit of a chat at distance. I think it's going to be like this for quite a while. Over the top at Acton Green it's a nice drop to Bishops Frome and the run to Burley Gate. Ocle Pychard is an interesting name. I crossed the two Hereford roads for Mordiford to cross the Wye then on downstream to cross again at Hoarwithy. Strangely the usual gaggle of swans were absent. It's a lovely run climbing away from the river to eventually top out on the Marcle ridge. Then it's a fairly standard run back made superb by plenty of wild daffodils still in bloom. 66 solo smiles


----------



## chriswoody (25 Mar 2020)

My son was slowly going up the wall this afternoon bless him. Both kids have been dealing well with social isolation but it has been tough, so it was time for some forest bathing to decompress. We headed out next to the river towards a quiet section of forest that's criss-crossed with lots of tracks and my son led the way. Picking random tracks at will, criss-crossing this way and that and exploring. We had a great time in complete solitude just enjoying the peace and quiet before emerging next to the river and having a small snack on it's banks. Then we headed back to home, registering just over 12km's of blissful decompression.


----------



## Ian H (25 Mar 2020)

A 37k hilly leg-stretcher today in surprisingly warm sunshine. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3217018202
This is the Sidbury by-pass.


----------



## gavgav (25 Mar 2020)

Headed out for an evening ride, after a real down day, yesterday, where I’d pretty much decided I wouldn’t ride until the restrictions were lifted, but a video chat with my boss today, where he said to me I should get out for my Mental Health’s sake, made me change my mind.

I avoided the Town as much as possible, by going straight out onto the A458 and then onto the, usually, quieter roads to Betton Abbots, Eaton Mascott, Berrington and Cound. Whilst there was virtually no traffic, I saw 10 cyclists in the first 3 miles and then on the narrowest lane, 10 runners!! All were meeting the rules, I.e maximum of 2’s but it made social distancing a little trickier than I thought it would be, on normally quiet lanes. Early dings of the bell, and I hung back until they’d moved to the side, before passing as wide as I could, meant we were just about ok.

Thankfully, after Cound, it widens out a bit, as I continued to Acton Burnell and then back along the, normally busy, but today only saw 1 car, road to Pitchford and Cantlop.

When getting back to Betton Abbots, a police van came from the Shrewsbury direction. He didn’t stop me to ask anything, though and so obviously wasn’t bothered at me being out, which made me feel a bit happier about it.

16.6 miles at 11.7mph avg. That’s going to be about my maximum distance for rides, until this is over.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2020)

An enforced day off work - the boss phoned me yesterday and told me I was to work from home today as they'd instigated shift & roster changes in the light of the latest Goverment advice. No problem except as I've got no equipment for home working all I could do was be on call just in case. Therefore I couldn't go far from Felixstowe in the unlikely event I had to go in as an emergency so I just picked a local 20 mile loop of Levington, Nacton, Ipswich, Buckleshem & Falkenham and did it 3 times!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2020)

Another ride for me today. Just 15 miles In some




















what cool weather. Lots of sun though.

4 cyclists, 5 walkers and half a dozen cars.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

At long last got out for a run on the trike today. Took the car up to a small car park near Glengorm Castle on Mull and met no cars on the way out at 1000 and on the road which has a good surface passed one Glengorm car and one looking for parking to walk a nearby rough cycle track only suitable for mountain bikes. Chilly wind and the cattle herd had wandered down near the farm so no problems with them. They are peaceable highlanders but being so low down near them makes me nervous tho’ a bike is ok. Only did about 9 miles but this is my first trip out since Christmas so the hilly bits were a bit of a push. Going back home there were cars tucked into all sorts of strange places as people distanced themselves for exercise.


----------



## Gunk (26 Mar 2020)

I’ve been riding out from home, I’m not sure driving with the bikes on the roof is an essential journey.


----------



## All uphill (26 Mar 2020)

I'm limiting myself to one hour rides, alone or with Ms AllUphill.

Alone today. Perfect cycling weather, cool and still.

I managed 13 miles today, so I'm happy.


----------



## Old jon (26 Mar 2020)

A very bright one degree out there this morning, and the promise of warmer. Lets take the fixed out to play.

A neighbour was just returning from shopping as I was about to go, eight or ten feet apart we chatted for a bit. I was asked where I was going, or ‘did I just ride wherever?’ So I recited a list of places I intended to ride through, said farewell and went. Into the depths of Holbeck and realised the list was a ride I do every now and then. Just checked, January was the last time. So thought to ride it again. The first bit after escaping from Holbeck is through Hunslet and up to John o’ Gaunts, this being the start of a few different routes.

Turn left to head towards Woodlesford station and spin down the hill at the side of it. Left turn to cross the Aire and Calder Canal, and then the Aire itself before the first of two steps up into Swillington. The second of these usually has me breathing a bit hard, but seemed easier this morning. Reached the top, the road rises all the way through Swillington, and the day was so clear I could see the Hook Moor wind turbines high above Garforth’s roof lines. And after riding around the northern edge of Garforth, then passing Park House Farm, Hook Moor is next.



And on to the gates of Lotherton Hall. A left turn here, expecting a bit of a sideways shove from what had been a tailwind. Nope, a very calm morning, I might just have been pedalling well. A very short stop, drink only, I had forgotten owt else, and then ride through Aberford to Cattle Lane. Down a bit, fields both sides of the road now, then up a bit. Mostly level till the drop to cross Cock Beck and then up to Barwick. Did I mention all the riders? Singles and pairs just about all the way around, it was a bit unusual to see an empty stretch of road in front. Encouraging.

Scholes next, and I found that big bump on the bridge again. Must keep the eyes on the road. A bit of the A64 leads to Thorner Lane, and two more lanes to the A58. Where are the roads for the numbers in between? I dunno. Anyway, the quick twiddle down Boot Hill, pass the clock and downhill again to cross the river at the edge of town takes me to the street I live on. A smile for twenty nine sunny miles on quiet roads. Cannot ask for better.

A once familiar ride


----------



## DCBassman (26 Mar 2020)

Decided to add a north loop through Tavistock to see if I could top 10 miles today.
Just outside the PO and a VW Caddy slowly runs me down. Managed to not fall over, but rear wheel (,50 miles on it) out of true enough that I had to undo the V-brake to get it to turn. Paid me on the spot what I asked for a new wheel, and I trudged the 300m back home...
Total including walk home:0.73 miles, 1.9 mph avg, 21ft of up...


----------



## ianbarton (26 Mar 2020)

A tale of two bus shelters. My usual 41k loop through Norton in Hales, Market Drayton, Moreton Say and Ightfield. The bus shelter in Norton in Hales is a war memorial. Sadly, there are no buses nowadays. I usually stop in the children's playground in Ightfield, but there was a very stern note saying it was closed, so I sat in the bus shelter instead.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2020)

The Fragrant Mrs P and I did another 2 X Birds 1 x Stone thing, to get something we could not get yesterday, a smidge under a 20 mile loop and apart from TFMP's minimal interaction with one person in a shop we had no contact with anyone what so ever. The only photos I took are with my Go-Pro whilst in motion, didn't want to hang about. Lovely weather, a little headwind on the way out, no dick heads in cars.


----------



## ianbarton (26 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @ianbarton your links are not working.


Thanks. I think they are now.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Mar 2020)

Another late morning Boris approved bike ride – same initial route as yesterdays and the hybrid now equipped with a working Garmin after resetting it so at least I can see how fast _slow _I am going. Turned west to Hampsthwaite where a local resident obviously aware of cyclists habits informed me from a distance that a village shop (actually the café but I presume its now a shop or takeaway) had made some freshly baked walnut cakes. Skipped on it due to my food allergy and headed onto the climb towards Clapham Green, where just as the road kicked up more




a change of gear saw me grind to a halt as the chain overshot but on turning the pedals by hand it promptly jumped back onto the cogs. So a brief walk to the lesser slope beyond and continued to find a mass of daffodils, bench, Nidderdale Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty sign and a direction sign with more arms than most.




Turned left then right and stopped to play with the rear derailleurs limit screws. An elderly couple on ebikes passed by and once I set off we seemed to have a game of wide passing cat and mouse–with the continuing climb they eventually won.Headed around Menwith Hill and across the A59 to turn east onto Penny Pot and the big mistake I had made hit me as there would be no really fast ride to up the average mph as their was a definite headwind which the nearest wind turbine at Knabbs Ridge windfarm all too clearly displayed.




Decided to avoid the country park and instead headed north down the long decent and then up the shorter northerly climb of the Oaker Banks to pick up the outbound route. Suspect on a lighter bike the northerly climb can properly be accomplished simply from the speed gained on the down grade but on the heavy hybrid the speed fell away seemingly quicker than applying the brakes.




15.98 miles @ 11.2mph avg with 982ft climbed


----------



## Donger (26 Mar 2020)

Used my hour-and-a-bit exercise furlough a little later in the day today, heading out to Saul Marina and back by a slight variation on my usual route. Yesterday's exercise was a gentle stroll down to the banks of the Severn with Mrs Donger. We both agreed we'd never seen so many people out walking, even on bank holidays and summer weekends. Everyone has been behaving well though, keeping their distance as instructed. It was nice to head out at a quieter time of day though. Returning via the A38 has been a good move both times I've ridden since the lockdown, as I've not encountered a soul on that four mile stretch.

Today has been a good day for wildlife spotting, with a beautiful woodpecker visiting our fatball hanger in the garden, and an industrious little water vole spotted in a water-filled ditch in Saul on this evening's bike ride. A very pleasant 16 miler on my number two bike while I wait for my new pedals to arrive in the post for number one bike.
Stay safe everyone. _Donger_


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2020)

Another prescription ride. Some of the people I’ve delivered to are younger and fitter than me, but the pharmacy are flat out.... I’m doing it for them.
After the deliveries I went on an extended ride. I rode the reverse route to Darkie Hill. Going down was bloody steep, but at the bottom it was straight into 14% that didn’t really let up. Back via Membland and Bridgend.










https://www.strava.com/activities/3220688308


----------



## Gunk (26 Mar 2020)

My son and I rode into Oxford today and took the road bikes, first time I’ve ridden the BMC since I bought it in back in November, gelled with it instantly mainly because the 51cms frame fits me perfectly. The potholes on the Botley road ruined part of the ride but the ride along the tow path to the small park made up for it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2020)

Another pleasant evening dose of approved exercise, round the short Acton Burnell route again but the opposite way round for variety.

There were fewer people out and about as I started off this time, which could have been because it was a little chillier this evening but it might be that they are starting to feel more wary of going out.

Departing the village, the roads were noticably quieter despite me being out a little earlier than last time, but they weren't completely empty. On the way to Condover something flashed as I approached a van parked in a layby...... have I just had my picture taken and why? I doubt it would have been a good picture from inside the cab as the flash would reflect off the windsceen. Ho, hum.

The rest of the ride was pretty straightforward. The afterglow of the sunset looked fabulous and gave a nice light that faded away into dusk as I went round the loop. There was one other cyclist at Pitchford then only a handful of cars and a crop sprayer on the way through Acton Burnell. From Longnor to Condover I had the road completely to myself and then only two vehicles passed between Condover and the A49 which could hardly be called busy itself. Nearing home there were very few people still out walking. I got back just in time to take part in the applause for the NHS which I'm pleased to say was taken up with enthusiasm round the village.

17.1 miles at 14 mph average.

Something I completely forgot to mention last time was the gears - the indexing on the RH lever had been intermittently not latching on the downshifts over the previous few rides and when I investigated it disappointingly appears to be a sealed unit. Since the only option seemed to be a new one I thought I couldn't lose anything by trying to dribble a bit of oil through the only gap I could see. Surprisingly it seems to have worked - it now clicks into every gear properly and the lever action is light and accurate like new. Pleased with that.





Afterglow of the sunset from just outside Condover.





A snap at the crossroads near Longnor. I wonder if I have enough reflectives on the bike?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Another prescription ride. Some of the people I’ve delivered to are younger and fitter than me, but the pharmacy are flat out.... I’m doing it for them.
> After the deliveries I went on an extended ride. I rode the reverse route to Darkie Hill. Going down was bloody steep, but at the bottom it was straight into 14% that didn’t really let up. Back via Membland and Bridgend.
> View attachment 510689
> 
> ...


How’d you go about getting the prescription delivery gig? Is that voluntary?


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2020)

24 mile exercise ride. Sun was out shorts were on. Nice steady ride with the other half.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/Xw3KGpZjb5


----------



## delb0y (27 Mar 2020)

I'm missing my rides. My exercise each day is walking the dog - and even he's down from two walks to one, which he's not happy about.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Mar 2020)

delb0y said:


> I'm missing my rides. My exercise each day is walking the dog - and even he's down from two walks to one, which he's not happy about.


Have seen people cycling with the dogs lead tied to their handlebars, possibly best for greyhounds though


----------



## Threevok (27 Mar 2020)

On yesterday's return commute, I saw more people on my local cycle route in one day, than I did all of last summer.

This included a woman (with no helmet) on a motorised (pink) quad bike, with a toddler on her lap

I cannot count on one hand the number of things wrong there


----------



## Chromatic (27 Mar 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Have seen people cycling with the dogs lead tied to their handlebars, possibly best for greyhounds though



A Dalmatian would be best for that, Greyhounds apparently need comparatively little exercise.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Mar 2020)

The weather spirits are being kind to us at the moment here in Cumbria and I took advantage of this bounty yesterday afternoon. Starting out in Penrith, I headed for Skelton via Newton Rigg and Unthank, passing a few more cyclists than usual on a weekday, not to mention walkers (hmm, maybe three dogs who all want to go in different directions at once is a few dogs too many🙃) and even a Hare as I climbed out of Greystoke towards Whitbarrow before turning left towards the A66 and left again towards Motherby. Lots of lambs in the fields, not all of whom were practising social distancing. The famous Herdwicks usually lamb a bit later-probably won't be seeing any Herdwick lambs for a little while. I observed some more interesting pedestrian behaviour on my way through the lanes back to Penrith via Flusco, Newbiggin and Hoghouse Hill-the woman standing in the middle of the road near Newbiggin listening to music on her phone was a particular highlight. At least WCF Pet & Equestrian store in Penrith (an essential service in this part of the world) is still open, so all those lacking leads for their dogs can go and buy some! Lots of Daffodils out at the moment and not just the flowers either...


----------



## Arjimlad (27 Mar 2020)

I'm told my niece is stuck at home but likes a few of my cycling videos (the pleasure riding ones) so yesterday I popped out at dusk to visit a small collection of Wallace and Gromits round the back of Thornbury. It was a very enjoyable ride. The video isn't that great but she might like it.



This evening I'll ride out to the Severn Bridge for a look-see.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Mar 2020)

I ran out of Broccoli, so I had to ride about a bit to try and find some. I didn’t find any, I think fresh fruit and veg are the new bog roll. Idiots seem to want to panic buy these things now. I did get a load of beer and wine in my backpack though, so that’s okay.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Mar 2020)

A cold day here today. lots of sunshine but bitterly cold with a horrible headwind but I still got out for an 11 mile bimble. I did a very short loop and I was really glad to get back home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Mar 2020)

Today looks like being the last bright, fairly warm spring day for a little bit so I made the most of my allowed ride by heading onto some quiet roads over Lyth Hill to Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Smethcott, Dudgeley, Hollyhurst, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and back.

There were a few people out but in general it's quiet round the village. At Lyth Hill there were about the same amount of cars parked up as I'd usually expect at that time on a Friday. Carrying on along the track over the hill though I had it to myself as all the walkers were in the field.

The trip was pretty uneventful which is as I like it. I got through the lumpy bit as far as Dudgeley having seen only two cyclists and five walkers (not counting the various people at work in their gardens or maintaining their houses). There hadn't been many vehicles either and about half of the ones I did see were farm vehicles.

Getting onto the flatter bit through Hollyhurst I found the northerly wind a bit harder to work against than I'd anticipated. Meeting three cars along the old roman road was unusual this time (this is one where it's pretty quiet at any time) and when a worker at the next farm addressed me I wondered if he was going to say something about being out, but actually it was a warning to watch out for the tractor driver; "he could do with L plates".

From here through Acton Burnell to Cantlop and Condover I genuinely saw more cyclists than motor vehicles (7 of the cyclists and 3 cars) and it wasn't until Condover that I saw more people out walking again.

The main road was as quiet as it usually is late in the evening.

29.3 miles at 11.9 mph average. Very easy to keep my distance from people this time.

I was keeping stops to a minimum so these are all the snaps I took:





On the climb up to Oaks.





Near Smethcott.





Hazy over Caer Caradoc, as seen from Dudgeley.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Mar 2020)

A variation on Wednesdays ride today and clad additionally with thinnest leg warmers and full length gloves; properly right as the ride differed from nicely warm to being blitzed by a cold wind and although warmer clothing might have done for the latter it would have been too much at other times. When I got to Nidd I headed south through the village, the road is set slightly lower than surrounding land for a fair length and was still slightly aquatic in places just showing how much rain there has been this year. I then did the Brearton loop in an anti-clockwise direction for the first time; odd how different the gradients seem when you do them in the opposite direction, I was expecting the long decent to start off with but the climbs back to Nidd seemed steeper than the descents implied going the other way. Some of todays daffodils;




Back towards the A61 from Nidd I subsequently discovered the Strava segment has the pretty weird name of _“the city needs a car like a fish needs a bicycle” _ Seen here crossing the bridge over the former Harrogate-Ripon railway line which today looked like a muddy canal.




More sensibly the immediate following segment on the A61 is _Pedal for your life_; not really needed today although normally there is a tail back from the roundabout.




Traffic was generally pretty quite although their did seem to more lorries about today. The hybrid largely behaved itself today with the rear derailler less problematic but nevertheless a Shimano replacement in the post. 13.25 miles @ 11.6mph avg, 666ft climbed.


----------



## colly (27 Mar 2020)

Not off until a quarter to eleven.

So I had long enough but couldn't be too long because I was down to take Mrs Colly into Leeds to give blood later in the day.

I set off north on the Wetherby Road and a mile after the start Wellington Hill has to be bettered. It's not massively steep at an average 4.2% but it's a mile and a half from lowest to highest and sections of 8% so it certainly gets the lungs and heart working. I cut off the A58 Wetherby Road and passed the tail end of Shadwell, through Wike and turned right on the A61 Harrogate Road along by the edge of the Harewood Estate then down Harewood Bank to the bridge:




Apologies for the pic. I can't see a thing on the phone screen when it's sunny so the shots are just a bit of a guess.
I've been over Harewood Bridge by car and bike hundreds of times and today is the first time I noticed these marker plates on the wall.






Looking downstream to the east and in the direction of Linton and Wetherby:





So on from there and a swift left to Dunkeswick and Weeton. Two small places that, it seems tome have never been on the way to anywhere else. Always quiet, always sleepy. Even so Weeton seems to have avoided Beeching's cutting axe back in the 1950's . It still has a station, a rare thing in rural villages now.
And despite being small and sleepy it has quite a church:




Ok, you can only just about see it from where I was stood but trust me it is quite impressive from close up.
Up some more and then down to the main Bradford / Harrogate road and up again towards Almscliffe Crag. I did take a photo of it but back home I found all I had taken was my mug squinting at the back of thephone. I would not inflict that on anyone and consequently a swift delete was called for.
I pass the Crag and a lovely run down through Stainburn to Leathley where I turned left towards Pool-in Wharfedale at St. Oswalds. Same thing with the photo and my squinty mug.
Back across the river at Pool and then onto Arthington Lane and up Creskeld Lane. At 1.3 miles top to bottom with a small dip just after halfway it's a stiff climb but managable enough with a maximum gardient of about 10%. From there it was Otley Road, King Lane and rather than the usual run around the reservoir I went up to the top of Stairfoot Lane and back home via Alwoodley and past the park.
It was cold when I set out and stayed that way. I was over dressed in the sunshine but bugger going out in short sleeved tops and shorts as some I saw.
I was home in plenty of time for Mrs Colly's visit to the blood place. As I sat in the car waiting I took a photo of a back street in Leeds City centre:




Usually you can't move here for people and cars.


Altogether 28.8 miles and just under 2300ft of upness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46282037


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> How’d you go about getting the prescription delivery gig? Is that voluntary?



yes, just through the local pharmacy.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Mar 2020)

A day off from prescription delivery. First thing this morning my coffee machine expired. I’m staying at Lisa’s house at present, so I used my Boris ride to go to my house and get my other one. I went via Jennycliff.





















https://www.strava.com/activities/3223082800


----------



## Chromatic (27 Mar 2020)

Like @Mike_P above my ride was a variation of my Wednesday outing. 
Out of Gloucester on the Tewkesbury Road, turn right into Down Hatherley, on to the end of the road then left onto the Cheltenham Road toward Staverton, left at the lights to take me past the House In The Tree pub. Weirdness alert here, the pub was shut, obviously, but the car park was packed with cars. I turned left at the pub into Withybridge Lane and at the end of that turned left toward Coombe Hill. At the lights at Coombe Hill turned left onto the Tewkesbury Rd towards Gloucester. Headed towards Gloucester down there with a couple of slight detours off the main road on the way.
First, about three quarters of the way to Coombe Hill heading from Gloucester there is a little lane off the main road called Pancake Lane, now I spent the best part of 40 years regularly driving past it going to and from work and often wondered what was down there so today I rode down there and had a look, not a lot is the answer. The Second detour was quick loop through a little place called The Leigh.
After nipping through The Leigh and back onto the main road I carried on toward Gloucester until getting to the Sandhurst turning, turned down there and went to see the church ( see 'Your bike in front of a church' thread in the photos section) then on toward Gloucester and back to my start point.
Didn't look at computer so don't know how far or at what speed but it was an enjoyable ride.

Noticed that while it was far from busy there was noticeably more traffic on the roads today compared to Wednesday.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Mar 2020)

colly said:


> Even so Weeton seems to have avoided Beechings cutting axe back in the 1950's . It still has a station. A rare thing in rural villages now.


Actually although called Weeton the station is in the next village to the west, Huby.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Mar 2020)

Another sunny day. I headed out for Redmarley for Brand Green where the wood anemones were carpeting the woods. Always a lovely spring show. On around by Murrell's End I climbed to Woolridge to take in a hazy view. The floods have left the Hams at Ashleworth now but there are still some wildfowl about. Pintail, Wigeon, Teal and Shoveler were there amongst others. The wind was a tad hindering as I headed north. At Brotheridge Green Pete M came the other way so we stopped for a chat at distance. The sun was dropping below the outline of the Hills as I rode the last mile. Amazing how many riders and dog walkers are out and about at the moment. It was also nice to ride with a new chain and middle chainring. Just like a new bike! 47 smiles and one distanced social interaction.


----------



## iancity (27 Mar 2020)

Started off in lovely weather, ended up freezing and in a gale, was only out 90 minutes !!


----------



## footloose crow (27 Mar 2020)

*27 March. Cycling through the plague*

When we studied the Great Fire (1665) and the Great Plague (1666) at school, there was no mention of people finding it hard to amuse themselves whilst the pestilence raged through the razed ruins of London. No Netflix, no internet, no bikes and I am not at all sure that many people had dogs. We seem to be more complicated in 2020. 

But there it is. Bikes now exist and because of that there is a duty to exercise them - bit like dogs. I can hear my bike whining in its shed if it hasn't been out for a while. The moral question I am stuck on is not whether I should ride but for for how long and how far - and how fast? Generally 'fast' is not something that bothers me. Actually lack of 'fast' bothers me a great deal but I have reluctant lungs. I have taken to going down hill faster than I used to though because I worry about wearing my disc pads when all the local bike shops (apart from Halfords which doesn't count) are closed because of the plague. Either cycle faster downhill or be forced to mend my own bike. Tough choices. Both frighten me. 

Today Madame Crow said she would like to come with me on my proposed ride but it would need to be "shorter and less hilly" and ended up not being my proposed ride at all. The new aim was to get to Perranporth, look at the sea and then go home a different way. I had planned to go....well it doesn't matter. Another day.

Madame has an e-bike. A very nice one, better wheels, frame and chainset than mine. In theory she should be ahead of me but I still end up waiting at junctions because of my new desire to save my disc pads. She overtakes me on hills which is quite irritating, but has no qualms about smoking her pads all the way down. Cycling with someone else, even a special someone, is at times quite hard. The internal conversation I normally have with myself, just stops. We converse at junctions and intermittently on hills. I stop noticing things like flowers in the hedgerows or the opening views across spring green fields, the new catkins on willows and birches, the budding oaks because I am either chasing the retreating figure of my wife, just a red dot in the distance or just terrifying myself going downhill. Not especially fast if what I read about others descending speeds is true - but enough to make me stop daydreaming. 






The lanes are dry. The hedges are thickening with green. The cows have been allowed out onto the spring grass. The sky is a cold blue and the air is fresh enough to nip at exposed flesh. I have found a way to Perranporth that involves twelve miles of continuous either up or down but misses any major roads, or minor roads, and passes isolated farms, granite walled houses in solitary splendour and the odd short terrace of three whitewashed cottages stuck in a hollow and half hidden with trees.

Perranporth is deserted. The beach car park empty. There is a surfer walking home, board tucked under his arm. Surfing has been stopped unless you can walk to the beach. It hasn't gone down well with surfers and there have been some ugly confrontations. But not here today - all is calm, shops and cafes closed, pubs shuttered. There are more people walking than I have ever seen before and I have greeted a number of cyclists but as so many have noticed, hardly any traffic.





_Even the seagulls are avoiding humans at the moment._

We carry on up through Perrancombe, a gradually rising lane between woods and large detached houses, that should take us to St Agnes but before we reach the village, it is time to turn off and head for home. I need to be careful, still just three weeks from major surgery and my legs are already complaining. It turns out that the left turn was the wrong left turn. We descend steeply down to the old mining village of Mithian and then steeply uphill, the Wahoo says 22% at one point, until I reach the top and a simultaneous realisation that this is not the right way. Madame says we should just go back down the hill, back up the other side and carry on to the right turning but she has electrons and no concerns about disc brake pad thickness. A lifetime of obedience - I do as suggested.

The right route is familiar, well worn into the the neural pathways of my mind. I stop watching the scenery. I focus on the end. The road falls and rises and we exchange positions depending on the direction of the slope. 

Truro is almost empty. Madame wants to buy aloe vera (for home made hand gel) in Superdrug and I hang around outside, holding my breath when people pass, hands dug deeply into my pockets, head pushed down as far into my shoulders as I can get it because this feels like I may avoid the clouds of active virus around me. 






I am tired when we get home.More tired than I expected. The news about the plague has not improved since we went out and I stop reading it. We don't have a TV. Well we do, but no aerial or satellite dish, so effectively no TV. This gives us in our isolated house stuck a mile outside town and surrounded by fresh planted barley fields, an air of unreality. Madame is reading from the internet and gives me snippets of bad news but I ignore her. Spring is proceeding. The birds still fill the afternoon air with vibrant songs, the magpies and crows watch me sadly, the pheasants scurry under hedgerows as we pass them. 

I wonder what future children will learn about the Great Plague of 2020.


----------



## iancity (27 Mar 2020)

Wonderful write up, love reading your rides


----------



## Donger (28 Mar 2020)

I had been averaging 38 miles per ride by the time the government's coronavirus lockdown instructions came out. Whilst I have been doing the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge for over 5 years now (63 months in fact), I have taken the decision to limit my rides to a couple of local loop routes that never take me far from home, and to limit ride durations to an hour or just over that. My last two rides have been of about 16 miles each. I do not see things changing much by the end of April, so my 63 month run will just have to come to an end. Today I spotted this excellent article, which struck a chord with my own thinking. Enjoy your exercise rides, everyone, but let us all cycle responsibly and in a way that doesn't get this privilege removed for all of us.

Stay safe everyone, and take a look at this: 

https://road.cc/content/news/daily-...sfXtq3qBdOErkaj1RGjndG2RWZLKscma3NEn0QE2iHXf0

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

My goodness it’s windy today. Out early today on the MTB for a change up the Lynchway across the road from me along the fire tracks where the land owner has installed two gates to stop vehicles then along past the recycling centre and up the single track hill to The Ridgeway. This ancient byway is usually packed with hikers, cyclists, runners , dog walkers but today for the three miles I was on it I saw four people at least twenty feet away.

At Skuthhamer Knob I turned right towards East Hendred down a long hill, the headwind was so strong I had to pedal, just as well really, I usually cane it down there probably best to take it easy. Just before the village I headed right again along the bridle way back towards Harwell Campus then along the Icknield Way to home, over the A 34 which was deserted.
Social interaction score 0
Miles 11.05


----------



## Mike_P (28 Mar 2020)

[QUOTE="Donger, post: 5930686]
Stay safe everyone, and take a look at this:

https://road.cc/content/news/daily-...sfXtq3qBdOErkaj1RGjndG2RWZLKscma3NEn0QE2iHXf0

Cheers, _Donger._
[/QUOTE]
Indeed, instead of seeking a PR see how many WRs you can clock up, worse records


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2020)

After queueing to get in a supermarket this morning at 0800 who would have thought that it's time for a ride . Like @Donger I am continuing to ride but am reducing my mileage so an hourish it is .Out the door into the wind . Newtown Linford is the gateway to Bradgate park a local deer park and beauty spot which is normally busy on a weekend and last weekend was packed . This week it's a ghost town very very eerie even a police car parked up to dissuade people even more . I lived here all my life and have never seen it this quiet . Into the quiet lanes and the winds are right for an effort up Polly Botts lane . Full gas saw me having to have a rest at the top managed a Strava pr 2 seconds over 4 minutes so sub 4 mins is now a target . Nice tailwind section around the back of Thornton to Markfield . Back to Newtown just as eerie . Home 13.95 miles @16.3 mph with 1065ft of upness
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Gunk (28 Mar 2020)

Rode into town with Mrs Gunk. her first time on the refurbished Raleigh Cameo and she’s really pleased with it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> After queueing to get in a supermarket this morning at 0800 who would have thought that it's time for a ride . Like @Donger I am continuing to ride but am reducing my mileage so an hourish it is .Out the door into the wind . Newtown Linford is the gateway to Bradgate park a local deer park and beauty spot which is normally busy on a weekend and last weekend was packed . This week it's a ghost town very very eerie even a police car parked up to dissuade people even more . I lived here all my life and have never seen it this quiet . Into the quiet lanes and the winds are right for an effort up Polly Botts lane . Full gas saw me having to have a rest at the top managed a Strava pr 2 seconds over 4 minutes so sub 4 mins is now a target . Nice tailwind section around the back of Thornton to Markfield . Back to Newtown just as eerie . Home 13.95 miles @16.3 mph with 1065ft of upness
> Stay safe everyone


Have the deer come down off the hills? I thought they may have as it's cold today and there's no one about. Bradgate Park has always been a favourite since I was a kid.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Have the deer come down off the hills? I thought they may have as it's cold today and there's no one about. Bradgate Park has always been a favourite since I was a kid.


Can't confirm it as I didn't enter but normally at quiet times the deer frequent the area normally full of people . In the summer I have the pleasure of cycling through the Park at 0630 going to work and have to dodge the deer on the road


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> After queueing to get in a supermarket this morning at 0800 who would have thought that it's time for a ride . Like @Donger I am continuing to ride but am reducing my mileage so an hourish it is .Out the door into the wind . Newtown Linford is the gateway to Bradgate park a local deer park and beauty spot which is normally busy on a weekend and last weekend was packed . This week it's a ghost town very very eerie even a police car parked up to dissuade people even more . I lived here all my life and have never seen it this quiet . Into the quiet lanes and the winds are right for an effort up Polly Botts lane . Full gas saw me having to have a rest at the top managed a Strava pr 2 seconds over 4 minutes so sub 4 mins is now a target . Nice tailwind section around the back of Thornton to Markfield . Back to Newtown just as eerie . Home 13.95 miles @16.3 mph with 1065ft of upness
> Stay safe everyone



Just out of interest is Bradgate Park still open.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Just out of interest is Bradgate Park still open.


All the car parks are closed but I believe the park is open as it has public foothpaths and bridleways running through it which are still open but they are certainly not encouraging any visitors


----------



## geocycle (28 Mar 2020)

A pleasant 20 mile loop today. Out at 7 ish, back home by 9:00. Normally id be putting in some long rides up the Dales but decided to stay local and reduce the time out. Still managed 550 m of climbing which gave me the exercise I much needed. I’ve stopped using the bike paths as it is hard to maintain social distancin. Fortunately the roads round her are deserted Other than farm vehicles. A few solo cyclists all riding sensibly I’m glad to say.


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> All the car parks are closed but I believe the park is open as it has public foothpaths and bridleways running through it which are still open but they are certainly not encouraging any visitors




Thanks for that. A friend had passed Thornton Reservoir a few days ago.Not sure if it is official closed There are gates at the two entry points but like Bradgate there is access via a public footpath.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Thanks for that. A friend had passed Thornton Reservoir a few days ago.Not sure if it is official closed There are gates at the two entry points but like Bradgate there is access via a public footpath.


Past Thornton Res as well today think I saw a dog walker on the side of the reservoir


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Mar 2020)

I went for another Broccoli finding mission.





I found some




I also found something to wash it down with, in a cupboard, at home


----------



## wafter (28 Mar 2020)

Yesterday I got out for a third consecutive day of riding (on top of two days of walking) and experienced a rare moment of peace heading out of the city on the quiet roads; wind at my back, sun in my face and warm fuzzy ambient in my ears for a few miles of ethereal tranquility.

This inevitably didn't last; degrading as my loop through the surrounding villages brought me back round against the wind; making the return journey less pleasant but not utterly horrible. Did a better job of avoiding the "exercise hotspots" (tow paths etc) today and generally felt a lot better about the contageon risk; my only real concerns coming from being in close proximity to other cyclists while one of us was overtaking the other.

I also think I saw the largest number of individual / paired rural cyclists I have on any ride, so I'm glad to see that people are making the most of the situation. Ultimately another gentle, generally very pleasant ride in HR zones 2-3 for 32 miles at a shade under 15mph.


Unfortunately today was a different story; went out for a pootle on the freshly-resurrected town bike but straight from the off wasn't feeling it thanks to tired legs, crappy breathing and the cold, merciless wind (which is so much worse when you're sat bolt upright). Had a brief waft around town (which as Gunk has already alluded to was pretty desolate) but was glad to get back home after probably all of about 4-5 miles..

Think I'll give tomorrow a rest as the weather's not meant to be great and doubtless I could do with some time to recover. Hopefully conditions will have improved all around by Monday and once again allow me to spend some time in my little utopian bubble


----------



## ianbarton (28 Mar 2020)

My 48km loop in reverse. Sunny with no wind. I normally go the other way round because the pull up the hill at Wirswall is more gradual. Crossing the canal at Wrenbury, there were lots of moored boats, but no people around. The road up to Wirswall says it is closed. Some badgers have undermined the road, but there is a metal plate over the undermined section and it's perfectly passable.

Just before I started up the hill another rider pulled up behind me. I fully expected him to steam passed me. There is a short steep section of about 8% at the bottom of the hill and then it eases back to around 5%. Just before the top, there is a section of 12% and then it gradually eases off. At the top I looked behind me and the other rider was about 100 yards behind! As a 65 year old grumpy old git I felt very self satisfied The summit of the hill is where the telecoms mast is just about visible in the centre of photo number 2.

There was a glorious sunset as I cycled the last couple of miles to home.


----------



## gavgav (28 Mar 2020)

Whilst we’re still allowed to ride further than a short radius from our houses (it won’t last much longer) I got out for a ride this morning, on a windy, cool and cloudy day.

The wind was nicely behind me through Betton Abbots and then I decided to take a road I hadn’t used for ages, to Condover, through Boreton. I’d just turned onto that road and passed a junction, when i realised I should have taken it! Quick u-turn and then along the correct lane, bypassing the Ford, via the bridge, as there was still too much water in it, to ride through.

Continued on to Condover and Dorrington, crossed the very quiet A49 and began the climbing up through Netley and Wilderley, where I turned into the wind, to Pulverbatch. It was very strong and gusty, making it hard work through Longden Common, Longden, Annscroft and Hook-a-Gate. The normally busy road was very quiet, which hopefully means people are now taking this virus seriously.

Back to Meole Brace, where it was eerily quiet, on what is normally a busy Saturday shopping time and home having done 21.16 miles at 11.3mph avg.


----------



## theloafer (28 Mar 2020)

baked a banana cake this morning ..then decided to get a few miles in to stall off cabin fever... its like bloody winter out there  ..and them hail stone dont half sting .... still 11 miles better than nowt...
https://www.strava.com/activities/3227873423


----------



## Gunk (28 Mar 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 511015
> 
> 
> I went for another Broccoli finding mission.
> ...



Blimey you’re posh, if I went through our cupboards I’d be lucky to find an out of date can of diet tonic!


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Mar 2020)

A bit nippy this afternoon and got battered by the wind. Just a short 19.6 mile loop with an average of 14.2 mph.


----------



## Gunk (28 Mar 2020)

I love the colour of that bike.


----------



## Old jon (28 Mar 2020)

Blue sky and clouds, proper March. A bit of breeze also, but not enough to be concerned about, thought I. Off I go.

Various routes had been thought about, but what passes for my mind had not made any decision yet. Not a problem, the first couple of miles takes me to the far side of Holbeck, and by the time I reached that the ride was sorted. Crown Point Bridge to cross the river and then the roads up to the Oakwood Clock. Turn left there, as if going to a club run. Pass that meeting point, and a bit more up to the right turn onto Park Lane. Leeds has a few of these, this one drops to the Ring Road and once across there adds Roundhay to the front of its name and climbs to Slaid Hill. Without adding anything to my name, so did I. Just.

Straight on, Wike Ridge Lane almost inevitably goes to Wike, where the name changes to Backstone Gill Lane, thank you Google Earth. Then Wike Lane to East Keswick. Stop for a munch by the Potts clock and then climb out to eventually reach the A659. Not wanting to go to Harewood, I turned right towards Collingham. On the outskirts of the village there is a left turn to Linton, take that. Over the Wharfe on Linton Bridge and the road bends sharp right for a steep bit into Linton itself. A few walkers about, rather quiet though.

Through Wetherby, similarly quiet, and onto the A58 to travel back to a different bit of Collingham. Continue towards Bardsey and turn left at the traffic lights. This is Rigton Bank, it is steep, then less steep and followed by more steep. First time this year I have ridden up it all, and only just made it. A right turn at Rigton Green takes me in the direction of Thorner, approached by Milner Lane.



Pedal down Main Street, pass the ford which looked well deep this morning, and start up Sandhills. On my OS map, Sandhills is the opposite side of the road to the track from Intake Farm, same font as a small village name. Mind, the road also seems to be called Sandhills. I might check someday. Not far to go now. Skeltons Lane, and Red Hall Lane to the A58 again, down that hill again and turn right. A bit of a climb by the second division park gates, the legs were feeling it, and the clock at Oakwood is in sight again. Nobbut five easy miles to home now, thirty one miles of good riding put a grin on my face. Looked at the elevation my garthing reported, it is not often I do more than 2000 feet of climbing, no wonder I feel tired!

More knotted string,


----------



## colly (28 Mar 2020)

Loops around home for me today. ( which I guess will be the norm for a while )
Not many people about but a quite few cars which I didn't expect. In normal times I would be saying ' wow quiet on the roads today'.

Mid afternoon about 3pm I set off and was back by 4.30ish. Nothing to shout about apart from a fool in a car giving me the horn............I'll rephrase that........blasting his hooter at me, I was in normal position on the road, not wobbling about and other than him and me no other vehicles in sight.

End to end it was 20.7 miles and 1600ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46338884


----------



## MarkF (28 Mar 2020)

Saltaire to Leeds market this morning, about 25 miles, excerise and shopping in one go. It was a bit nippy so for the first time ever I put on my Aldi leg warmers, probably 5 years after buying them. Lots of lone riders on the towpath plus 2 groups of 5 or 6 wide barred, fat tyred fatsos too. Leeds deserted, only a few like me buying fruit and veg and a couple of gangs with issues getting plastered outside Tesco Express near the station, whilst simultaneously playing hide and seek with a police van.

The leg warmers were ace but when walking they fall down.


----------



## Donger (28 Mar 2020)

Left it until 5.00pm to slip out for an hour's exercise ride. A bit blustery and chilly tonight, but all the fairweather exercise people had melted away and I had the roads pretty much to myself. As I approached one T junction, a lone cyclist ambled past in the same direction I was planning to go, so I slowed down to maintain a respectable distance until I got the chance to fly past him near the opposite edge of the road.

Used the A38 in both directions tonight, and had that pretty much to myself as well. Turned around at Standish church and re-traced. Amazing to see the M5 almost empty. Strange times. Oh, well. A one hour, 13.5 mile ride will have to do. Got the endorphines flowing, anyway.

Stay safe everyone, _Donger._


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Mar 2020)

20ish miles en tandem with the fragrant Mrs T.

A bit nippy, but most invigorating. 

Enlivened by the sounds of the teenager who ran out from behind a car into our path being berated furiously by irate Mum "_Give me that phone RIGHT NOW...._" etc etc


----------



## Mrs M (28 Mar 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> A bit nippy this afternoon and got battered by the wind. Just a short 19.6 mile loop with an average of 14.2 mph.
> View attachment 511055
> 
> 
> View attachment 511056


Stunning bike


----------



## chriswoody (28 Mar 2020)

A beautiful day today, with wall to wall sunshine and 15 degrees I decided to head North onto the Teifental. The ride started on some of my favourite tracks through the forest. Winding through stands of Silver Birch in the spring sun the bike was flying along and it was a joy to be out.






After 20km I crested the rise and on to the Teifantal. There were one or two folk around stretching their legs but observing social distancing. I headed down glorious single track and up to the area we call the bomb hole in my family. My kids love playing here when we come out onto the Heide. Today it made a great snack stop and a chance to relax in the sun and watch two Buzzards lazily circling overhead.






Then I headed on and started to hunt out some of the great single track that wind there way around this area. The bike was wonderful blasting down the dips and bouncing around over the roots and drops. I was more conscious than usual of my own safety though and held back from going too fast, I really don't want to hurt myself and cause any trouble in these troubling times.






Before long the single track and forest ended at a road that bounds this edge of the Teifantal. Crossing the road, I dove back into the forest and continued to head south. Winding through the trees on wonderful tracks I saw a herd of deer come crashing through and birds song filled the air. Slowly the ride starting drawing to an end as I came out on more familiar trails nearer home. Overall 55km and aside from a few folks on the Teifantal, who were easily avoided, I hadn't seen a soul.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Mar 2020)

A circuit of Tavistock, 5.36 miles, 5.7 mph avg, 399ft gain. New wheel after prang, but bike needs more work.
Nowhere near the stamina needed to cope with even moderate wind.
Still, a ride!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2020)

A combination of badgering by my sister & stepfather have finally stopped my mum's daily 2 mile rides to the town centre CoOp & back for a litre of milk or a loaf of bread or some fresh veg - she's now going for a walk along the sea front instead, so I was given the task of picking a few bits up in town that didn't make the list my sister was given yesterday. I took the opportunity to do a bottle bank run and get a couple of other bits in for myself while I was out and then a bit of a pootle round the lanes & bridlewys. With the wind today, there was no way I was going any great distance. 

Starting off with the bridleway route to the bottle bank at the local Morrisons (an almost empty car park and just a few people in a well spaced queue on a Saturday afternoon!) then into Felixstowe for the shopping and the town centre was almost deserted with the only other shops open being Boots & Superdrug. Once I'd dropped off her bits, I did a loop past the golf club (closed) and then back to Trimley along Candlet Track and a bit of faffing arond the Trimley & Walton area followed before I finally headed home.


----------



## HLaB (28 Mar 2020)

My ride today started with a mad dash to the airport to catch a 5am flight to Marseilles and then a slow drive through heavy traffic to this:

View: https://youtu.be/xnJUoVyaf6M


----------



## colly (29 Mar 2020)

HLaB said:


> My ride today started with a mad dash to the airport to catch a 5am flight to Marseilles and then a slow drive through heavy traffic to this:
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/xnJUoVyaf6M



Not on lock down then? Where did you fly from and was it just a day trip ?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Mar 2020)

Bloody horrible ride this morning, 24mph wind with 34mph gusts and I caught every single feckin one of them. And it is cold today. I scraped together 10 miles on my lovely new Trek without travelling more than 3miles from home, including ten laps of a roundabout. Then I thought feck it and came home.
10.10 miles
0 social interaction.


----------



## Gunk (29 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Bloody horrible ride this morning, 24mph wind with 34mph gusts and I caught every single feckin one of them. And it is cold today. I scraped together 10 miles on my lovely new Trek without travelling more than 3miles from home, including ten laps of a roundabout. Then I thought feck it and came home.
> 10.10 miles
> 0 social interaction.
> View attachment 511128



You’ve convinced me not to go out!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2020)

Another get out of the house ride up at 0800 checked the weather app and forecast of 40 mph winds after 10. So out the door at 0845 for an hour so decided on a hilly route . In to Newtown Linford as mentioned on yesterday's ride it was deserted again surreal




On the right is the entrance to Bradgate park Leicestershire's busiest beauty spot anyone local will have never seen it this quiet .
Onto the first climb of the day Sharply hill the legs instantly started complaining yesterday effort was still being felt . Down Warren hill and bit of up and down before Woodhouse Eaves and onto the big climb of the day Beacon hill the biggest individual climb around here . I don't do it very often as its normally quite busy traffic wise and there are quieter climbs nearby . Today 1 car past me as I climbed it was going to do an effort up it but the legs had different ideas so spun my way up . A bit of relief with some downhill before turning right onto Priory lane straight on to a short steep climb then a quick descent then a longer steep climb which just gets steeper as you go an evil climb . Turned right at the crossroads and continued climbing to Copt Oak then looped back on myself back into Priory lane for another 12% section before turning on to Polly Botts but thankfully going down it today . A quick descent back to Newtown and home 16.2 miles with 1800ft of upness @14.8 mph considering the headwind and hills I'll take that .


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Mar 2020)

Glad I went out yesterday and that was bad enough with the NE wind that had come back to haunt, it felt as cold as early January. I did a closer to home loop and took in roads I have not been on lately because of mud etc. Bacton was as far as I went to drop off some hand soap for wife`s daughter who was out so I slid it under the gate as I was concerned it might be pinched from the door step !
It was pretty quiet everywhere, not as many walkers and only 3 cyclists all giving space. The only person not to give me space was a t...pot coming the other way overtaking parked vehicles and not even slowing down, the car behind him stopped for me. 21 miles on which I had made the wrong choice of bike, wishing I had the Claude Butler and not the carbon with that wind and those gusts, ever conscious of coming off and keeping speed down. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2020)

Nice early morning ride out thru the villages of Badminton & Hawkesbury Upton, back just as the rest of the household were going down to breakfast...!!!
Sorry no pics if was too cold to take my gloves off... ❄


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2020)

colly said:


> Not on lock down then? Where did you fly from and was it just a day trip ?


A little private airport near Dover. Yip it was just a day trip. Today I went to Pienza; I'm just waiting at Florence Airport for my return flight


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Another get out of the house ride up at 0800 checked the weather app and forecast of 40 mph winds after 10. So out the door at 0845 for an hour so decided on a hilly route . In to Newtown Linford as mentioned on yesterday's ride it was deserted again surreal
> View attachment 511133
> 
> On the right is the entrance to Bradgate park Leicestershire's busiest beauty spot anyone local will have never seen it this quiet .
> Onto the first climb of the day Sharply hill the legs instantly started complaining yesterday effort was still being felt . Down Warren hill and bit of up and down before Woodhouse Eaves and onto the big climb of the day Beacon hill the biggest individual climb around here . I don't do it very often as its normally quite busy traffic wise and there are quieter climbs nearby . Today 1 car past me as I climbed it was going to do an effort up it but the legs had different ideas so spun my way up . A bit of relief with some downhill before turning right onto Priory lane straight on to a short steep climb then a quick descent then a longer steep climb which just gets steeper as you go an evil climb . Turned right at the crossroads and continued climbing to Copt Oak then looped back on myself back into Priory lane for another 12% section before turning on to Polly Botts but thankfully going down it today . A quick descent back to Newtown and home 16.2 miles with 1800ft of upness @14.8 mph considering the headwind and hills I'll take that .


That can't be Newtown Linford! Where's all the queuing cars? The hordes of people squeezing past each other on the pavements?


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 Mar 2020)

I got out because I needed more washing stuff, and beer.




It was pretty much the same route as yesterday, but even quieter on the roads.




This was the A3057 into Romsey, it would normally be a silly idea to ride on that bit of the road, at that time of the day ( it’s a single carriageway 50 mph limit road, and it’s pretty banged up in places ) there were no problems today though.


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2020)

13 rider said:


> Another get out of the house ride up at 0800 checked the weather app and forecast of 40 mph winds after 10. So out the door at 0845 for an hour so decided on a hilly route . In to Newtown Linford as mentioned on yesterday's ride it was deserted again surreal
> View attachment 511133
> 
> On the right is the entrance to Bradgate park Leicestershire's busiest beauty spot anyone local will have never seen it this quiet .
> ...


----------



## 13 rider (29 Mar 2020)

A cheeky 2nd ride of the day !! Don't worry all within the government's guidelines . Had a phone call from my 75 year old neighbour ,did I have any spare milk ? . Don't worry I said I will fetch some so the hybrid got a weekend outing . 1 mile downhill to the shop then 1 mile back up with the pannier full of a 2 litre milk and some yellow stickers cobs 4 for 25p some for me and some for the neighbour which he was thankful for . Had a long chat at a distance to him I don't think he'd seen anyone for a week .I don't think he could believe I'd riden up the hill to home within all the shopping


----------



## tribanjules (29 Mar 2020)

This morning little potter


----------



## tribanjules (29 Mar 2020)

Yesterday


----------



## tribanjules (29 Mar 2020)

Day before


----------



## colly (29 Mar 2020)

A niffty little local loop.
10.2 miles and about 1500 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46376614


----------



## C R (29 Mar 2020)

A circuit round Littleworth and Hatfield with daughter 2 and son. Blowy but sunny, it was fun. Just over 4 miles.


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Mar 2020)

Todays ride with the girls, 10 and 8, along the cut between Rotherham and Sheffield .... Cold Wind ......


----------



## JPBoothy (29 Mar 2020)

tribanjules said:


> View attachment 511185
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought the Guillotine had been banned! You must live in a high crime area or, is it like a big Mouse Trap for catching Graffiti Artists!


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Mar 2020)

Still sunny here but much colder with the wind than it was in the week, I had been riding to work in shorts and short sleeves but had to resort to winter wear today. Set off to Northwood, got half a mile up the lane and noticed that I had forgotten my water bottle so turned round to get it and tried again. Into the wind to Whixall where there are signs by Dobsons Bridge asking people to avoid using the tow path, onto Fenns Bank, Alkington, Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Poolhead, Foxholes,Ryebank, Creamore, Horton and back home. Saw a few other cyclists, walkers with and without dogs, 2 runners and a horse rider all easily passed with the required distance, less traffic than usual though. 21.97 miles in the cold wind.





Picture from Fenns Bank.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Mar 2020)

Wow. I was overtaken today by two vans, a farm pickup towing a trailer and five cars. In 33 miles. 

Having spent the week finishing the summer bikes winter rebuild I was hoping to take it out today, but this morning's trip for the sunday paper was on roads that resembled the Bonneville salt flats so rather than risk the prestine chain and sprockets I took the winter bike out again. 

Closer to home the road was almost choked with walkers and BSOs but beyond that everything was deserted. It was only 4C when I set out so I only made one stop, trying (and failing) to get a shot of the distant Cheviot which has a very thin sprinkling of snow on it. 






Today's map - 





32.8 miles @ 13.8mph, 633m up.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Mar 2020)

Those infamous cold winds that are said to be rising in the North (the North remembers...) were definitely blowing today, in and around Cumbria. Also some of the local peds clearly haven't been eating enough fish... Anyway I still had an enjoyable afternoon's ride from Penrith past the currently closed Cross Keys pub (sob!), dodging assorted peds before crossing over the River Eamont : woohoo, somebody remembered to put _one _of their dogs on a lead. Well done that man!
While wending my way through the lanes towards Great Strickland, I thought maybe I should have put on an extra baselayer-but as Johnny English would say "the mind must be master of the body". Anyway the climb out of the village towards the A6 always warms you up a bit, then there's a nice scenic stretch through Lowther Park towards the Lyevennet Valley and Askham. A valley...hmm that means a climb to get out of it. Ain't no mountain high enough, ain't no river wide enough!
After Askham...another climb! You're rewarded with some superb views though, especially while descending towards Pooley Bridge and Ullswater. No large Cappucinos at Granny D's today though, as it's currently shut. I'll have saved hundreds of pounds before too long though, especially with not going to the pub as well. But where will I find a blonde with 3 dragons?...
Then it was a nice easy few miles towards Stainton, with a couple more easy climbs which are avoidable, but then you have to get your kicks on the A66. No-me neither so I enjoyed some more easy miles through the lanes to meet the Greystoke Road and back into Penrith. I even escaped the infamous Penrith Pong today. Winner!


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2020)

I went and got the bike from the shed, I was seduced by the sunshine...

Down the hill to Bridgend, beautiful reflections 











on through Noss and up the back lane to Worswell.

My fingers were freezing cold, I’d underdressed. The young heifers in the field had seen a skip lorry come by, so they were all near the fence looking. They gave me a good old once over





on up to Battisborough, I decided to go back home.
I was nearly in tears as my hands came back to life. Horrible.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3233892948


----------



## tribanjules (30 Mar 2020)

Sunday on the bad boy


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

I wasn’t in the mood today, just not feeling it but I found myself putting on the MTB gear dragging the Superfly out of the shed and heading off towards The Ridgway, no plan I thought I’d do about 8 miles and knock it on the head, it’s grey and cold but at least the wind had stopped.

After about 3 miles I saw a grassy bridle way I’d never been down before, so I checked it out and discovered it came out the other side of Rowstock, and across the usually busy main road another bridle way, I continued onwards and saw some pigs. I eventually found the main road again, just though I’d follow the wheels and if I saw a footpath or track or byway I’d take it.

So in the end broadly not straying too far that’s what I did and discovered some new tracks I hadn’t ridden before.

In the end I enjoyed the ride, and took some photos which I wasn’t planning to do.

13.57 miles
0 interactions with people.









tree fella’s




New tracks




A wooden owl




I short bit of Wooded single track that was fun I did it twice.




I’ve no idea why I took this photo. 




A map.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Mar 2020)

"I've no idea why I took this photo"-you Sir, are deconstructing the paradigms of contemporary photography and I look forward to seeing your solo show at Tate Modern.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> "I've no idea why I took this photo"-you Sir, are deconstructing the paradigms of contemporary photography and I look forward to seeing your solo show at Tate Modern.


I thought it’d be something like that. Maybe it’s better in silver tone. Or is that pretentious nobbery?


----------



## colly (30 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I thought it’d be something like that. Maybe it’s better in silver tone. Or is that *pretentious nobbery*?



That's never stopped anyone before.


----------



## Old jon (30 Mar 2020)

Cool and grey out there this morning, but dry also. No excuses, go for a ride. Now!

Take the fixed for a ride around Holbeck, along Water Lane I remembered a route another rider, thank you @colly , had posted, so thought to try that. Water Lane was once a continuous road that finished almost at Leeds Bridge, these days ride around the back of Asda and behind the Red Lion is the stump of Water Lane. Cross Bridge End onto Dock Lane and eventually reach Crown Point Road and an approach to what was once Tatie Dock. Now called the Armouries . . .

Stick by the riverside, the path down this way has been cleared, widened and surfaced since the last time I rode along it. Four years ago or thereabouts. The Aire and Calder Navigation splits off from the river after a bit, a couple of bridges to traverse, one of which is fairly new. Further on the path crosses the river again, above the weir. Is this Knostrop Lock? Maybe. Thwaite’s Mill next, an occasional destination in my much younger days when they still made putty there. First working waterwheel I had seen, fascinating it was. A bit further on there is the awkward road bridge. It has to be crossed and the north side provides a flight of steps to do this. It does not make it easy though.

River to the left, canal to the right, path as before. Lots of duck around, easy riding. There is a large road bridge to ride under, then peaceful stuff again. Fishpond Lock, cross the canal, Woodlesford Lock next, I pass this often on the road and at a distance. Stay on the towpath, Lemonroyd Lock, the marina here is bigger than memory tells me. Just below here there is a choice, I turned left and rode to Mickletown and a munch stop. Decision time, return on the road. Less peaceful, more effort needed and that might help the circulation, a bit cold out there. Usually ridden in the other direction, the A639 is a quiet road this morning, with a headwind. After leaving Mickletown, on the far side of the road are wide open spaces for the most part, until Oulton is reached and the road climbs, for the only time this journey, to John o’ Gaunts.



From the top of there, what goes up, must descend. There’s a bit of a view over Leeds though the riding is complicated enough with lights and sliproads and roundabouts to negotiate, modern times. A left turn to reach Hunslet Parish Church, fenced off and not used as anything now, then a few more streets reaches the one I live on. Only eighteen miles, but a less than usual ride for me, certainly enough to smile about.

Different


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2020)

A quick run around my Acton Burnell loop this time after the pronouncements of the weekend that we should only be out for about an hour. The fact it is still cold and windy was another incentive to not be out too long.

I knew I had a good tailwind when the speed wound up to 26 mph on leaving the village. 21 would be good going on a normal day on the knockabout bike. I kept a decent speed up through Condover until starting the climb to Cantlop where I had a crosswind instead. After Cantlop I picked up the tailwind again which helped things along and seeing 15 while on the long gentle climb to Acton Burnell was very nice.

Eventually at Longnor I had to turn back into the wind which slowed things down, however doing the ride in this direction means that it's slightly downhill most of the way back to Condover so although I was slower I wasn't slow per se.

17.1 miles at 14.2 mph average. There was more traffic about than I've seen on the last few rides but still not quite as busy as normal. Just four other cyclists and I'd estimate about 25 people walking.

I didn't stop for photos this time.


----------



## wafter (30 Mar 2020)

Ran out of eggs today so elected to try the local corner shop. I always try to get my eggs from them anyway since they're locally-sourced and I like to support the place if I can as they've already had to down-size after Waitrose opened up 300yd down the road. Additional apocalypse-specific reasons being that they've had stock in the past when the supermarket hasn't and I figured there was less chance of any contageon dealing with one person than floating around a whole supermarket full of them.

Upon arrival the sight of stacked boxes of eggs taunted me from behind the window of the closed shop. According to their website they should be open so I'm wondering if maybe they're shut because they're self-isolating 

Next I tried a farm shop up the road I'd found on google, however many closed gates and signage that offered absolutely zero encouragement to continue down the farm tracks led me to the conclusion that maybe the shop didn't, in fact exist. Dafuq am I going to have for breakfast tomorrow? 

Disheartened I wondered on aimlessly and found myself heading towards a local nature park. By this time spots of rain had begun falling to complement the bitterly cold north-easterly wind, but the sky suggested they probably wouldn't hang around long so I carried on; slightly enthused by the fact that at least the rain smelled springy - even if the rest of the weather still smacked decidedly of winter.

The bike's off-road credentials are infinitely improved since the hateful solid tyres were replaced with a pair of semi-slicks thanks the the generosity of @figbat (via a convoluted path of new tyres that refused to stay on the rims).

I think the addition of this 47mm wide rubber qualifies this badboy for full-on MTB bike status now; added to its slack head angle, single chainring, distinct lack of rim brakes and "dropper" seatpost 

Maybe I don't need that new gravel bike after all!






Maybe 20 minutes was spent "shredding the trails"; grinning like a child at the low-budget rollercoaster ride provided by the undulating, hard-packed mud path, before I made my way back into town.

St. Giles was dead save for the odd van or bus; very bizarre for a Monday lunchtime!

Please excuse the quality of the images; being courtesy of my immortal 13yr-old potato phone..






After this shot was taken I took a somewhat convoluted route back home to muse on tomorrow's limited breakfast choices.. perhaps I'll try the corner shop again in the morning.


EDIT: Forgot to mention that I also saw a stoat or weasil (not sure which) crossing the road at a fair rate of knots..


----------



## tribanjules (30 Mar 2020)

@wafter i was on my 650x47 this evening - a grey evening but it blew the cobwebs away .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Mar 2020)

It was miserable over the first two miles. Cold, cold north wind and some rain came on. I nearly turned back. But it improved quite quickly so I kept on. Around the end of the Hills the wind was helping if anything but the shelter of the hedges is always welcome. I took to the lane for Coddington and Peg's Farm. Then up and over Wellington Heath before another miserable shower from which a tree gave me shelter. On around the southern end of the Hills took me to the turn north and a battle with the wind. The roads are very quiet although some seem to think that permits speeding excessively. Good numbers of walkers out tho' and perhaps more than usual numbers on bikes. 42 smiles


----------



## colly (30 Mar 2020)

Another afternoon and another ride. 

I opted for fixed wheel, for a change, and almost immediately was having thoughts along the lines of......'this is hard work'.
I stuck with it and after dropping down to the lights at Oakwood I headed across Soldiers Field, part of Roundhay Park.
Uphill, slightly, less than a half mile into the ride, and a block headwind. It was like turning the cranks with the brakes on. I was gasping and puffing away wondering why on Earth I do this.
Finally I cleared the open space and the wind had less effect and it was then a grind up past Canal Gardens and Tropical World. Out of the saddle and still gasping I turned onto Street lane. Which, while being not quite flat, it felt like it after the previous mile and a half of suffering.
Along here I got into my stride, as it were, and came to terms with the single gear on offer. Moortown Corner came and went and it was Shadwell Lane to Slaid Hill where I turned at The Dexter and took Wigton Lane and Alwoodley Lane to the top of Stair Foot Lane.
Here I turned right on King Lane and the only incident that marred an otherwise perfect ride. More of that later.
Down to 5 lane end and right to go around Eccup Reservoir then back home via Harrogate Road, Chapel Allerton and Harehills.
The fixed wheel felt good and reminded me of why I like riding fixed so much. Hard work at times but so smooth and silent, a joy to ride.

Altogether 16 miles and 900ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46426855


----------



## C R (30 Mar 2020)

My wife and the children went out for a ride this morning, so this evening after dinner was my turn. 10.8 miles round Hatfield, Pirton and Wadborough before it got dark. Put a good effort in to compensate for the shorter distance.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2020)

45 minutes on the turbo trainer for me today even managed to take a phone call  .

The sun was out for most of the time .


----------



## footloose crow (30 Mar 2020)

*30 March. Leapfrogging around Truro's back lanes*

We have had two days rest - it's time to leave the house and see the outside world. Madame has decided to come with me again and we are heading NE into the wind for the first part of the ride whilst we are fresh, on another circle around Truro, mainly on back lanes although I think (foolishly as it turns out ) that the B roads will be corona - quiet.

The news continues to be bad but the apocalyptic headlines from Italy, New York and London clash with our day to day experience in Cornwall; it's quiet and calm here, everyone tucked up indoors, village shops closed. No feeling of impending menace. A few families out walking, pushing prams along the lanes, herding children on small bikes, smiling at us and waving as we pass. We try to maintain six feet separation, holding our breath for as long as we can but no one seems too bothered. I guess our turn will come as the infection wave spreads out across the UK.

There seem to be more cars out today - and they are going faster than they used to on the B roads. It feels uncomfortable and we itch to get off them. The back lanes are quiet though and it is with a sense of relief that we leave the busier roads once we turn west. Our nearest brushes with death all afternoon are now to come however - going around blind corners to be met with tractor wheels, towering more than head high, juddering as the brakes are applied. The farmers think they have the lanes to themselves and are startled to see us. Not as startled as me. The wind is blowing the tractor engine noise away from us and we cannot hear them coming. 

It seems hillier than I remember and the wind is stiff enough and cold enough to discourage much hanging around. We leapfrog our way around, Madame passing me on the hills with a faint whir of electrons and I pass her on the downhills as she squeezes the brakes, less confident of her abilities. We meet at junctions but it is too cold to say more than a few words. I just want to get this ride done. 






The sky starts off bright but quickly clouds over and the afternoon settles into a grey murk. Occasional shafts of sunlight break through briefly illuminating the hills around us. From the middle of the ride we are on the roof of Cornwall, all five hundred feet of it here - just a shed roof - but the views are extensive right across to the north coast where the cold Atlantic blurs the horizon. 






A bumpy section of back lane now, the road barely more than a gravel track in places where it passes through farm yards. It is better today than it has been all winter, the mud dried and the tyre tracks either side of the grassy middle are reasonably OK. I tell Madame that I have never seen any other cyclists on this section, that it is my secret lane and almost as soon as I say it we meet a cyclist puffing up the hill in the other direction. And then another. There is a sign saying the lane is closed too. 











More hills up and down, snakes and ladders, swopping places with our different paces. Madame looks pointedly at the signs for Truro but I want some more of this, the energy gel I took ten minutes ago seems to be working. We continue dipping across river valleys, cutting across the grain of the land, seeing no one, lost in the countryside.

It has to end. A fast hurtle down Kenwyn Hill into Truro and I can get over 30mph, fast enough for me and too fast for Madame who dwindles into the distance. She catches up with me on the hill back up the other side of Truro. Truro sits in the bottom of a bowl, all routes out of it are up. This hill starts at 10% and slowly declines to 4%, an aerobic challenge to keep going. I hold her off until five yards before the top. 

I leave her behind again as we sprint along the lane for home, unsettled by seeing people walking along it. I have never seen anyone walking here before. The world has turned upside down in the last fortnight - everything feels different. 

We have managed to spend an afternoon cycling but hardly speaking, meeting at junctions, each in our own world of pain (but mine is worse!). The house is quiet: the cat knows nothing about corona virus. I read that the rate of infection may be slowing down. We sit here waiting for the viral tide to reach us too but hoping like everyone else that we all get to the other side of this.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (30 Mar 2020)

Just had a 22 mile Boris ride as I now call them. I had an errand to do, picking up a dozen eggs on my new " text and collect" service thanks to a farm about 3 miles away and then to Bacton via Cotton. The roads were quieter still than Saturday, just a few walking and on bikes, each moving away to give room. Cars are driving harder again and overtaking on corners I noticed because I guess that they have more chance of passing without anyone coming. Bl...dy fools I say. The wind was`nt as bad as my ride on Saturday and a tad milder even though from NNE at 17mph. Return from Bacton was via Haughley Green and Old Newton and Gipping. 774 feet of climbing and felt a good workout. 960 miles the year to date, how much longer can we get out for I wonder ? Stay safe folks.


----------



## geocycle (30 Mar 2020)

Had an hour pre work corona ride this morning. Got to Glasson Dock on Lune estuary. decided to ride the tourer and pick up some shopping.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Mar 2020)

Another shorter ride today trying not to wander too far from home as the guidance as to what is reasonable exercise isn’t very clear not that I expect any police cars in rural North Shropshire stopping lone cyclists in country lanes. Went the opposite way today starting towards The Moatshed, through Horton onto the Ellesmere road , turned to Loppington and added a detour to Nonely then back to Loppington, Lyneal, Welshampton, Bettisfield where I met a couple walking their whippets off leads on a quiet lane ,one of the whippets was a puppy and was very pleased to see a person on a bike he wasn’t keen on social distances so I had to stop rather than risk running it over ,humans all kept the correct distance though, carried on to Northwood past our lane onto Whixall turned onto Goblins Lane, Waterloo, Edstaston, Paddolgreen, Poolhead, Northwood and back home. Quite a few people out again today and usual traffic making it easy to forget all the Coronavirus problems. 24.4 miles @15mph on a cold grey afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2020)

I took the TinyBug out for a ride yesterday, because there's only so much you can do with an energetic five year old in a small attic apartment before either we or the neighbours go slightly potty.






Before someone jumps on me, our state Covid-19 guidelines are that you can take as much exercise outdoors as you want, as long as you keep a minimum of two metres away from anyone else:






I think we achieved this.

The plan was to go along the valley and have a look at an old tramway then ride back across the hills, but then TinyBug decided she wanted to go through the forest, and specifically up an interesting looking path between the trees, so we followed that...

And found an tree to play on:






And places to hide and chase things:






So it took a while before we got any further:






And then we decided that as we were on the other side of the valley, we may as well go and see what was happening at the airport, so we went over the fields on the other side to have a look:






It turns out there wasn't much. In fact nothing came in or out except a couple of private planes. Even the Autobahn was so quiet we could hear the skylarks over the fields.






When we went back into the valley there was another short delay while we played Poohsticks, (which is totally a thing: s'got a Wikipedia page and everything).

When we'd run out of sticks we went to see the ponies on the other side of the road:






Then we carried on to the next town and past the, former riding lodge of the kings of Württemberg:






Before playing hide and seek in a forest than stopping to eat apples on a bench. Also, we saw tractors:






Then we rode back up the hill, through the old US military base and to the apartment in time for lunch. In all, about 3 hours of riding, exploring, climbing and playing: one happy, tired, and hungry Tinybug.

Of course this morning she wants to do it all again...


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2020)

A quick blast on the lovely Trek road bike early doors. I didn’t feck about just got the bike and rode the loop, I call it the 10 mile loop but it isn’t. A dry sunny morning, a bit of a cold breeze, but it was nice in the sun.

No photos today because I didn’t want to stop.





Miles: 11.44
Social interaction:0


----------



## Chris S (31 Mar 2020)

I went through Cannon Hill Park and along NCN5. There were far more people than usual, restricting exercise seems to be a good way to encourage it. I went home along an empty dual carriageway. A close pass from an HGV and another one pumping out pungent fumes brought me back to reality.


----------



## Ian H (31 Mar 2020)

45km over the hills yesterday, at a brisk pace. I stopped for just one photo. Dartmoor on on the skyline.


----------



## tribanjules (31 Mar 2020)

Chris S said:


> I went through Cannon Hill Park and along NCN5. There were far more people than usual, restricting exercise seems to be a good way to encourage it. I went home along an empty dual carriageway. A close pass from an HGV and another one pumping out pungent fumes brought me back to reality.


One of my regular runs as I live by bournville station. Canal towpath has been quiet all week


----------



## Biff600 (31 Mar 2020)

Went out on the 'Dog' today, 1st time since July last year !!
I only rode 15 miles (in accordance with Boris's hour-a-day exercise) and apart from being a tad cold at 7am, I had some knob passenger in a van spit at me and yell at me to go home !!


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Mar 2020)

After a morning of digging I went out for a blustery, sunny ride this afternoon. Down to Yealmpton and up to Westlake.
Back through Battisborough and a mooch around Noss down at the pedestrian ferry. A ride over the Vos. Then I found some wall dwelling lizards.




































https://www.strava.com/activities/3238469299


----------



## Chris S (31 Mar 2020)

Biff600 said:


> I only rode 15 miles (in accordance with Boris's hour-a-day exercise)


You are allowed to go out once a day to exercise, there is nothing about a 1 hour limit
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2020)

A very pleasant short ride into town today with Mrs Gunk, stopped at a lovely pop up fruit and veg shop on the way home.


----------



## wafter (31 Mar 2020)

Biff600 said:


> Went out on the 'Dog' today, 1st time since July last year !!
> I only rode 15 miles (in accordance with Boris's hour-a-day exercise) and apart from being a tad cold at 7am, I had some knob passenger in a van spit at me and yell at me to go home !!
> 
> View attachment 511651


What a vile POS that van scumbag is - I hope you got his number and reported him (not that I expect anything to be done).

Also, there's no official cap on the amount of time you're supposed to spend outside 



Gunk said:


> A very pleasant short ride into town today with Mrs Gunk, stopped at a lovely pop up fruit and veg shop on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 511707
> 
> ...



Nice - I'm glad to someone's using that shop as all the produce looks great but I'm not big on veg and still have plenty to use before I entertain the idea of any more. Did you notice all the eggs in the window of the shop next door?

I reckon we must have passed each other in the city over the past few days 



Despite the outside looking far more attractive than it did yesterday, tired legs and a tired mind initially resigned me to a day of indoor apathy.

Disappointment at my lack of breakfast pushed another visit to the corner shop to the front of my mind, so I gave them a call to check they were open today and got no answer, which isn't good 

After a bit of brunch I felt a little better and thought a short excursion to exploit the ofo's new-found off-road prowess might perk me up a bit and prevent later regret that I'd wasted a decent day by staying indoors.

I made very slow progress against the wind into town; encountering that many others out exercising that it almost felt like a normal day; which may or may not have been a good thing. Opporunities to get onto Port Meadow were constantly thwarted by busy and restrictive tow paths, so I ended up riding out to Wolvercote and then back into town across the Meadow; which was pleasant with a tail-ish wind and plenty of room to avoid people.

As the ride got easier and the terrain more interesting my enthusiasm rallied and my speed increased. The site of the bright yellow town bike with monster-truck tyres being thrashed along gravel / mud paths eliciting surprise and amusement from many I encountered; a welcome departure from the understandably closed attitude I've seen in others while out recently.

Once back in town I paused to consider my next actions; home didn't seem particularly appealing so I set off along the Electric Railroad, through South Hinksey and an "interesting" climb up the steepish grassy hill to Chiswell Farm. This was all very pleasant, with the exception of having to haul the 16kg+ bike over a couple of gates / fences en-route.






From there I followed the bridleway to the Cumnor road then a sedate meander down the hill thanks to my not inconsiderable drag. I noticed the butcher was open so popped in and scored a load of eggs (hurrah!) as well as a few other bits so that should stave off a big supermaket shop for a bit longer.

While it's maybe a bit silly to be taking a town bike off-road (I'd be screwed if I got a puncture) the ride is certainly a lot more comfortable than when I've done the same route on my road bike with 25c road tyres and the bike handles it very well, considering. I'm really impressed by the versatility and comfort afforded by the fatter tyres; especially considering their lack of knobbly tread. I'm wondering if the 38c max width on the CdF I'm planning on buying is going to be enough to satisfiy this new-found love of fat rubber.

Glad I got out now but my legs ache and I'm definitely going to take a day or two off soon..


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2020)

Biff600 said:


> Went out on the 'Dog' today, 1st time since July last year !!
> I only rode 15 miles (in accordance with Boris's hour-a-day exercise) and apart from being a tad cold at 7am, I had some knob passenger in a van spit at me and yell at me to go home !!
> 
> View attachment 511651



Love the team Sky rep “dog” I’ve got a 2013 ex Team Sky frame on my sons wall, I’ve also got the seat, seatpost, bars and clamp so one of these days I will build it up.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Mar 2020)

A spin round the lanes to get my daily allowance. I needed a bit of a change of scene so although I started off on the same roads as yesterday (Condover, Cantlop, Pitchford) I took a left on reaching Acton Burnell and headed for Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Cound Stank, Cross Houses, Berrington, Weeping Cross and Meole Brace.

The wind wasn't in quite the same direction as yesterday so I didn't get the same boost out of the village, but still got on reasonably well. There were more cyclists out today - I passed six in the first 3 miles with a few more round the lanes totting up to 15 in all plus a couple of people with ponies.

Not long after Berrington I was surprised when the cyclist coming the other way waved at me before realising it was @gavgav so we stopped briefly (on opposite sides of the road) for a chat.

The roads may be quiet of motor traffic but it's not as quiet locally as I thought it might be, expecially seeing some of the empty road photos on here. It's more like a Sunday morning than a lockdown.

I've been avoiding going towards town at all since the crisis started and realised on coming back the way I did that it is practically impossible to keep the specified distance from other people on the narrow cycle paths so I took to the road again and will stay out in the countryside for future rides.

20.3 miles at 13.6 mph average. No photo stops again.


----------



## Mike_P (31 Mar 2020)

Had to get out even if was dull and overcast with a temperature feeling far lower than it actually was so thickest bid longs and base layer under long sleeve jersey and the Defy back in action having on Sunday fixed it...

Same basic route as last Thursdays on the hybrid bar the TTLs and road closure has ended meaning ready access onto the A59 at a new roundabout to serve the houses growing in the former field beyond. Rather steep sharp ramps so I plainly need to practice bunny hops until the surface is properly done.




Approaching the climb to Clapham Green I flipped the rear inner shifter to pick a bit more speed up and nothing happened. Then it worked and so the ride carried on with the inner shifter at times refusing to do anything leading to some excessive spinning at times only then for a minute or two later behaving itself. Having drenched the old grease out of it on Sunday all I can think is there is something stuck in it, a previous cable did fray at that end. Still a good quarter of an hour quicker than the hybrid and the Wahoo data into Starva 71 feet more climbed 
Most of todays daffodils in one shot


----------



## gavgav (31 Mar 2020)

Out for a ride, after working from home was finished for the day and aiming to try and keep to 1 hour, where I can do, so I plotted a route on Google Maps, that would give me about that.

Avoiding the local estate and cycle paths, now, to ensure I keep my social distance, so took the main road up to Weeping Cross, for the first time ever and then out on the road to Betton Abbots. I’d just turned onto the Berrington road, when a cyclist came towards me.......and who should it be but @Rickshaw Phil! We had a brief chat, maintaining social distancing, before I carried on down the lanes, which are now mostly drying up, but covered in lumpy dry mud and sand/gravel. Much quieter than last time I used this lane, when the runners were about,

At Eaton Mascott I took a road I’ve never cycled up before, which brings you out just below Pitchford. There is a bit of climbing along there, but very quiet.

I then turned back towards Shrewsbury, but into the wind, not too strong though, which made it a bit tougher going, through Cantlop. Passed a runner on the double climb, before retracing my steps through Betton and back home. I almost made the hour, at 1:00:59!

12.42 Miles at 12.2mph avg


----------



## gavgav (31 Mar 2020)

Biff600 said:


> Went out on the 'Dog' today, 1st time since July last year !!
> I only rode 15 miles (in accordance with Boris's hour-a-day exercise) and apart from being a tad cold at 7am, I had some knob passenger in a van spit at me and yell at me to go home !!
> 
> View attachment 511651


I hope you were able to get the registration plate and report to the police? That is disgusting and a criminal offence for which someone was jailed for 12 months, last week, though it was for spitting at a Police officer


----------



## tribanjules (31 Mar 2020)

This evening little jaunt. Some canal I've not visited before.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2020)

Just 45 minutes on the turbo trainer today same views as day before


----------



## DCBassman (31 Mar 2020)

Today's little jaunt was an exercise/utility ride to the lock-up, to swap bikes. I've lost interest in the Trek for the moment. So, made a little trip of it.
Out and up onto the viaduct and along NCN270, following it down to the canal below Monksmead, where it sort of rejoins the 27. Ish. Keep along the 27 to the road crossing below Whitchurch. Turn left up to Whitchurch.
Why did I think this was a good route? Up the hill. Got off to cross the main road, then continue toward the Whitchurch Inn. Except I just coud not remount on the gradient. Walked about 50 yards to where it started to ease, then managed to get going again. Very slowly.
Past the pub, road goes left and flattens considerably. Much easier. Straight up to the moor to a long dog leg. the first part is gently up, and straight into a cold headwind. I'm too unfit to do more than grind the extremely low bottom gear (28F-36R), hoping that when I turn, there will be enough of a tail wind to help me up the next slope to the peak of the golf course.
There is! I manage to exceed jogging pace, just, then a blissfull descent into Greenlands and around to the garage.
At the garage, I remove the Scott and put the Trek in its place. Then fit pedals to the Scott. I'd used them on the Merida MTB from @iateyoubutler .
I'd carried a pedal spanner with me, so that was quickly sorted. Lock up, then away.
Oh wow, why does the lightness and nippiness of the Scott always surprise me so much? Even more apparent when you get straight off one onto the other!
Home the short way, about eight minutes, compared to the hour to get there!
Out of Greenlands, then down Green Hill, not something from the original Sonic the Hedgehog, but a steep one way road about 150m long. The brakes on the Scott stopped me from running away, but were pretty much maxed out, even from a brisk walking pace.
Steeeeep.
From there, straight into town, wiggle about a bit, home.
6.53 miles, 5.8mph avg, 522ft gain.
Hard work on a heavy bike uphill, absolute blast on a lightweight coming down!
The Scott will be modified back to a 'proper' road bike over the next spell, during which I suspect we may all cease riding for a spell...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (31 Mar 2020)

Chris S said:


> You are allowed to go out once a day to exercise, there is nothing about a 1 hour limit
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/


I am glad you said that, as I had`nt heard that one about an hours exercise.


----------



## colly (31 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just 45 minutes on the turbo trainer today same views as day before


Set up some strobe lighting, a fan and get a garden sprinkler..............Hey Presto ! ...You're riding in a thunder storm


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2020)

colly said:


> Set up some strobe lighting, a fan and get a garden sprinkler..............Hey Presto ! ...You're riding in a thunder storm



Just being out in the garden is good as i can watch the birds come and go


----------



## colly (31 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just being out in the garden is good as i can watch the birds come and go


Bit sexist there old boy !!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2020)

colly said:


> Bit sexist there old boy !!


Yeah I wasn't thinking


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Mar 2020)

Just a blat out to the Somerset Monument at Hawkesbury this evening, taking advantage of the beautiful sunset. Social distancing was duly observed but the roads around about had been chosen by a fair few cyclists.


----------



## theloafer (1 Apr 2020)

had to force myself out today .. it been a little bit chilly but very glad i went ,just a short loop from home just short of 30 miles. via the wynnyard cycle route.it looked very eerie all looked up and not a soul about.. one of my fav coffee stops (not today)...then on to sedgefield -chilton-home... https://www.strava.com/activities/3242332516


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Apr 2020)

My Boris ride today was the same route as Monday but on my Summer (what`s that) bike. Still feeling a bit chilly but well wrapped up. There were a few about walking and some on bikes. I noted the bicycle seemed to be the mode of choice in going to the bakers at Haughley. In the wild west days they would have been horses tethered outside the saloon. As usual a few hare`em scare`em types. I think somebody else noted about the youngsters driving about in BMWs now a days. Perhaps they are getting their granny`s shopping at high speed.
22 miles at 17.4mph average so must not complain. I did manage to wave to george my bike friend at Cotton who was working in his garden. Some nice smiles greeted me today.On the bird front. 3 kestrels and a yellowhammer.
Keep calm and cycle on folks.


----------



## Donger (1 Apr 2020)

A grand total of 4.1 miles today. I had a letter to post, and continued on to @Dark46 's house to return the pedal spanner I'd borrowed from him. Stuck it in his garage for him. Social distancing was possible as his place is like Tracy Island (without the palm trees) .... with remote-controlled garage doors. We chatted briefly, with me in the driveway and him in his bedroom.

Having now installed my new pedals, I was disappointed to find that the crunching/creaking noise had not been cured. I had just about convinced myself it was the seatpost (as it only happened when I was seated in the saddle), when crunch, the chain suddenly came off. This happened twice more in the next mile, before it finally snapped. I opted to push the bike the mile or so home rather than pulling over to fix the chain by the side of a narrow pavement. Not much exercise today, then. Hopefully it was a loose chain link in my new chain all along. Fortunately number two bike has been running smoothly and quietly, and is proving to be an able substitute, so whatever the reason for the break, I'll be good to keep riding.

Stay safe everybody. _Donger._


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Apr 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I am glad you said that, as I had`nt heard that one about an hours exercise.


That’s because it’s something that’s crept in from social media, that is in no way official advice, let alone a law.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Apr 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> That’s because it’s something that’s crept in from social media, that is in no way official advice, let alone a law.


I guessed as much. I don`t do social media. It looks like the lemming syndrome.


----------



## wafter (1 Apr 2020)

Gazing out of the window while picking the tenacious bits of shell (and correspondingly attached bits off egg) from my probably-older-than-it-should be soft-boiled breakfast earlier, it looked like a decent day for a ride - overcast (but hopefully this meant less cold) and still.

Despite wanting to give my legs a rest I'd not been out on the road bike for a few days so I felt somewhat obliged. My plans for a short, gentle route endorsed by the protests of my quads when starting up the 6%ish hill outside the house; I was glad I wore my fleece since it turned out to be a lot colder than it looked.

Heading West out of the city I really wasn't loving it, but after a mile or two my enthusiasm was buoyed by a smile from an aesthetically-gifted female cyclist coming the other way, followed by a bit of down hill action to take the burden off the legs.

I passed the planned junction that leads to the 7% test hill, electing to take a flatter route around it instead. I looped around the outskirts of Abingdon and back into the city via Radley; the wind offering me various levels of grief on the way. As so often happens (and potentially goaded on by the road bike after several days floating round on the town bike) my effort gradually crept up throughout the ride..

Given the state of the weather I thought I'd give my favourite bit of cycle path a go; which I found to be less populated than previously but probably still not a great idea. Coming back through the city on the tow path I encountered a sign diverting people along a track on the other side of the hedge, in the interest of those in boats moored on the river.

It was a bit of a ballache getting the bike through the gate, along the unsympathetic and jagged track and over the fence but figured it was the right thing to do. This was in stark contrast to the pair of old duffers who just wafted past the signs as if they weren't there.. initially I gave them the benefit of the doubt in case they happened to live on one of the boats, but of course as they approached the diversion sign at the other end it became clear that this wasn't the case. My pointing at the sign and look of incredularity and disgust was granted as much acknowledgement by them as their apparent respect for others. I rode away angry at myself for not pulling them up on it, selfish, self-entitled idiots 

Riled by my new-found anger and not-particularly-pleasant ride I blasted through town and home; incidentally being followed up my hill by one of those Police cars that there absolutely aren't any more of on the roads in this time of crisis.. They clearly recognised my "bike immunity" though and cruised on past me without a word 

By the time I'd got into the house I was a bit of a mess; deep gasping breaths thanks to my asthma and red, burning eyes courtesy of the sweat running into them as a result of me daring to stop.

Today's ride was short (16ish miles) and relatively swift by my current standards (15.6mph); carried out mostly in HR zones 3&4 

I felt better after a shower and the remains of yesterday's salad but can still feel my quads protesting, am quite tired and really will have to give it a rest over the next few days.. on the up-side thrashing myself daily does seem to make getting to sleep early a bit easier!


----------



## tribanjules (1 Apr 2020)

Cool but satisfying 2 hours south of Birmingham today


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Apr 2020)

Today has been productive. 2 sourdough loaves, 16 yeasted rolls and a slab path laid.
so after that I went out on my Spa. On the way to Puslinch I spotted an old man in a tree...
Through more lanes, farmer Palmer spreading some fine smelling stuff!
Up the A379. I wouldn’t normally at 4 in the afternoon, but today it’s quiet.
lots of buzzards wheeling around.
Home via the coast road..
I’m tired now!




































https://www.strava.com/activities/3242635706/segments/2680462748616598398


----------



## footloose crow (1 Apr 2020)

*1 April.  Snakes and Ladders*

Out again - second time this week. We are completely isolated at home, no visitors, shop once a fortnight, can walk for a mile before seeing the next house and so eventually I got bored of looking at the woods opposite where we live and wondered what was going on in the 'real world' beyond the hill. 

It turns out it is the same as last time - some cars going much faster, more bikes, more walkers and no warmer. But the wind has dropped - a bit. I saw my first queue outside a shop practicing social distancing. I know, I know...I lead a sheltered life. Madame considers me to be vulnerable so I am banned from shopping. It is my least favourite activity anyway. 

This is a nice ride and Madame came with me again. Today she waited for me a lot more often than I waited for her, but her battery was on its last electron by the time she made it to the top of our lane. Luckily it is downhill from there. I think she was experimenting with the 400W power mode. I feel virtuous about my sore legs and overall fatigue. Madame is happy to be have been outside with me and not stuck at the bottom of the first hill. 

This is where we went. 






We had to go to the Roseland to see Madame's Dad anyway and check he was alright, as far as we could see through the patio windows. He just likes looking at us in cycling gear - amuses him for the whole day. Once on the Roseland we just continued on a ride, up and down likes snakes and ladders. Up, up up to the top of the hill, have a look at the view, plunge down the other side and end up back at sea level and another up, up, up. The steepest hill was 22%. I wondered if my heart would stop. Or lungs explode. I could see stars. 

We cut across every valley and climbed every hill to get to the King Harry Ferry. I was relieved it was still running as I had forgotten to check. From there it is up (inevitably) and then down (again, inevitably) to sea level and along the estuary until you can pick up the B road up the Bissoe valley and then a minor road (Cat 4 hill) to Chacewater. Another hill - the last one- and a fast downhill into Truro. Oh, one more hill. I always forget the last one. Then home before it gets any colder and greyer.





_Through the looking glass....and into the magical Roseland ' a peninsula of peninsulas'.

_




_I can get in front on steep downhills. I am trying to save the disc pads on the brakes until new ones arrive in the post._





_Up and down......_





_The ferry would normally be full. Glad it was still operating as the way back home was very hilly (and long) without it.





Unless you are on a bike in which case it is a quid each in the Rescue Heli appeal box and stay away from operating staff (who as usual were super friendly to cyclists).





Turns out that it is now a bicycle ferry! They would have made no money on our trip. Suspect it is making a huge loss at the moment especially with no tourist traffic.





"Park where you like and make a contribution to charity" was all they said to us. 





I don't like being photographed._

Without intending to (I had no plan for the ride), we have managed to do a 50k ride on the first day of the month. Who knows where we will be at the end of April but I feel more optimistic today than I did on Monday. Helps if you don't watch the news. It would help lot more if summer arrived early. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Apr 2020)

Yes, Hole-in-the-Wall is a place. No usual gang tho' as that's against the social distancing rules. I took a fairly standard run out to Much Marcle admiring the wild daffodils on the way. There is a huge field or two just crammed with them not far from the village. Up and over the Marcle ridge I dropped to turn for the Wye and the bridge at Hole-in-the-Wall. I spoke at distance with a local and got quite cold. That north wind was very chilling. My sandwiches went down before I headed for Rudhall and Bromsash on lanes I don't use very often. At Linton it was time to risk it in the Gorsely triangle. I made it through ending up on the beautifully named Swagwater Lane. The ride through Dymock Woods showed off the wild daffodils nicely. Some parts were better than on my last visit while other patches were past their best. Lovely nonetheless. I headed for Bromsberrow Heath and decided to go by Redmarley D'Abitot. Then on for Pendock and the usual Castlemorton lanes return. Pleasant enough outing if rather cold. Keeping moving was the key. Buzzards, Ravens, Red Legged Partridge with Woodpeckers drumming and calling amongst other of my feathered friends. 60 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Apr 2020)

Permitted exercise again (I'm trying to get out as often as I can while it's allowed) and I needed a change of scene so headed over Lyth Hill to Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury and back via Habberley, Pulverbatch, Longden, Exford's Green again, Hunger Hill and Lyth Hill.

Lots of people out walking round the village but not many this time on Lyth Hill. There were about 4 cars at the bottom car park and a few people walking in the field that constitutes the park, but at the top it was empty of cars or people.

Dropping down the other side, apart from someone walking at Great Lyth there was nobody outside a motor vehicle until after Plealey when I saw another cyclist. Pontesbury had a few people out for a stroll then I had the road pretty much to myself through Habberley to Pulverbatch and another couple of cyclists.

From Pulverbatch to Longden Common then Longden is mostly downhill and I coud get some good speeds up. On the fastest part of the descent I had a car following. They missed a chance to overtake on one of the straights and seemed to be setting themselves up to go past when we reached Longden Common. As we swept into the last corner before the village I could look over the hedge and see the tractor coming the other way. The driver didn't see it and I heard a brief squeak of tyres followed by a long blast on the horn from one of the vehicles (not sure which). I got a decent overtake from the car when it finally did come past (setting off the speed limit sign while they did so).

After Longden and retracing my steps towards Exford's Green I had a decent tailwind so got along nicely. In these circumstances I'd usually press on to see how fast I could go into the dip at Westley but I thought better of pushing my limits today - 30 was plenty.

Recrossing Lyth Hill via Little Lyth there were only two cars left at the Country Park. Rare to see it that quiet during daylight hours.

19.75 miles at 12.2 mph average. Just five cyclists this time and hardly any walkers outside villages. I picked the right route for social distancing.

Edit to add that I notice this ride takes me over 1,000 miles for the year to date.





The classic view from the top of Lyth Hill.





A spot on the Habberley to Pulverbatch road that just has a certain something.





The view at Lawn Farm





Pulverbatch.


----------



## rivers (1 Apr 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *1 April.  Snakes and Ladders*
> 
> Out again - second time this week. We are completely isolated at home, no visitors, shop once a fortnight, can walk for a mile before seeing the next house and so eventually I got bored of looking at the woods opposite where we live and wondered what was going on in the 'real world' beyond the hill.
> 
> ...



I stayed in lovely little glamping pod by that ferry last winter with my wife and dog.

Anyway, my ride today was in my living room for a club turbo session via zoom. I would have preferred yours to be honest


----------



## DCBassman (2 Apr 2020)

Boris ride on the Scott, and to test the new Crivit rechargeable light set in the Grenofen tunnel. They were fine!
Quite a lot of walkers about, took a bit off my speed here and there dodging them. Not that I was going that fast...
I cannot wait to get this converted back to drops, it was such a joy to ride it today.
Out on NCN270/27 to the ramp at Leg O'Mutton, and back.
11.31 miles, 7.8mph avg, 1010ft up-ness.


----------



## Old jon (2 Apr 2020)

The odd bit of visible blue sky, being shifted around by the breeze, seems a good time to pedal the geared bike away and see where I end up.

That said, the route was decided as much as it ever is before starting out. But on the way through Holbeck I remembered the towpath to Viaduct Road can be busy, I dunno if it still is, not been that way for a while. So, turn left onto Victoria Road from Water Lane and ride under the arches in search of a way to Kirkstall. Already found this, of course, ridden it once before. But I never know what might be found . . .

A better way to turn right onto Cardigan Road, for starters. If traffic returns to previous levels that might not be the way I would choose though. Begin the uphill now, none of it steep and the very occasional bit of flat but by the time the water tower at Cookridge is reached the legs are ready for a rest. And happily, the road descends a bit from here. And before it reaches Bramhope it crosses the railway line to Harrogate. The only evidence is the tops of a couple of airshafts from the tunnel.



Straight through the village and back on the A660 to the Dyneley Arms. When do we stop calling a junction by the name of the pub that used to be there? Anyway, down Pool Bank quite quickly, and through the village. The temptation to cross the Wharfe and climb to Farnley was only just resisted, honest! So turn left onto the A659, next stop the maypoles in Otley.

And after refuelling, and a bit of a well separated chat with someone, Leeds Road awaits as the first bit of the homeward journey. The breeze really did give a shove up that bit, turn left at the only roundabout in Bramhope for more wind assistance up Kings Road. Turn right at the top and it is downhill past that side of Golden Acre Park. That park is odd, the road at the opposite side of the park goes uphill. Something to ponder, sometime.

For now, pass the church at Adel and soon rejoin the A660 to ride all the way back down to Headingley, with further down to Kirkstall after that. And then take to the bike tracks into the town centre. Familiarity makes these easier, as you might expect, and lack of traffic easier still. Back under the arches, across the Aire and through that bit of Hunslet to home. Thirty miles, fair weather and a grin.
Wandering . . .


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2020)

In this thread about a 2km restriction, I thought that I could put together an 11 mile ride within a 2km radius of my house without crossing my own track or using the same stretch of road/bridleway twice, so today's Boris approved ride was to check it out while also taking the opportunity to post a birthday card. 

The first part was out through Trimley to a bridleway I use regularly that runs alongside the A14, the end of which is right on the 2km boundary



Then it was through Walton to the card drop and the only part where I broke my own rule about using the same bit twice as I'm not familier with that part of the estate. Back to the challenge, it was across the A14 Dock Spur road and a series of bridleways which start by running down alongside the rail line heading to the Dock,



then back up to Trimley St. Mary, across to Thorpe Common and up to Trimley St Martin. Thankfully It's dried up since I last used some of these tracks and there's still a couple of obstructions that need to be moved, but nothing major




In the end a total of 12 miles within the 2km radius including the card drop, and I could probably make it 13 by using another couple of roads at the start.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Apr 2020)

A shorter one today: Over Lyth Hill, a serpentine route around the lanes in the Exford's Green and Longden area then over to Annscroft and back over Lyth Hill from that side.

Again, plenty of people perambulating round the village (with the requisite seperation), and quite a few on their bikes, but once over the hill it was _much _quieter.

I'd started out with sunshine but a brisk wind and found very quickly that it was warmer than I'd anticipated so needed to take off a layer. The sunshine had lulled me into a false sense of security and about halfway round rain showers started to blow in so I did get a bit damp. Fortunately it didn't last long.

Today's route took me along a few lanes that I haven't cycled for quite some time. The climb up the hill from Annscroft proved to be easier than I remember it.

12.2 miles at 12.1 mph average. Enjoyed that.





A repeat of the view from yesterday, except for the showers marching across the landscape.


----------



## Donger (2 Apr 2020)

My longest exercise ride since the lockdown .... 17.2 miles in a few minutes over an hour. Out to just beyond Epney, about 6 miles away, then back to the lanes around Hardwicke for a leisurely mooch around before hitting the riverbank once more on my way home. Had the lanes mostly to myself this evening. Number two bike ran smoothly and quietly as ever. Got my cycling fix. That, along with finding eggs and toilet paper on this week's visit to Sainsbury's, made me happy. Little things.
Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Apr 2020)

I went out for a short ride to get potatoes today.






The roads were mainly quiet





I got my potatoes, and I thought I’d better get another couple of beers as well.










I’m loving the longer, lighter evenings too.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2020)

Another loop this morning early doors, a nice bright day and dry and a little windy in certain parts .

I wasn’t planning on photos today but I couldn’t resist the lamb snoozing on its mums back.

On the way back through Blewbury where I popped in to the post 

miles 11.56
Social interaction 0.5 (woman was behind glass)


----------



## tribanjules (2 Apr 2020)

GPS took me up way too many climbs in this evening 2 HR struggle. Worth the view tho


----------



## colly (2 Apr 2020)

I was working this morning but come lunchtime I had had more than enough so even though it was a windy afternoon I still went out. Kicking myself because I could just as easily gone this morning when it was just breezy. I enjoyed the ride but it was scary at times.
So all local roads but not exactly just around the block.
I went over familiar roads including around Eccup Reservoir. I go round here quite a lot simply because it is often on my usual routes out towards Otley and Ilkley. Having said that it's a nice road around it, pretty much traffic free so it's no hardship going this way. It's one of, if not the, largest body of fresh water in West Yorkshire covering about 220 acres and containing over 6 billion litres of water with a depth up to 54 feet.









It was really choppy today in the strong wind. Not quite up to maximum as you can see but it can vary from day to day.

On around the north and west into a super strong unrelenting headwind. for just over a mile until Eccup Village. I say village, it's a farm, about a half dozen houses and ............. err? That's it.
Part of the main drag:









From Eccup I took the most direct route home because the wind had become even more wild and a number of times I was blown into the gutter nearly coming a cropper. Across the open areas of Roundhay Park it was bad.
Even so it was a good run out.

16 miles and 1300 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46544505


----------



## All uphill (2 Apr 2020)

Out for my daily exercise on a cool clear day.

From Taunton to Staple Fitzpaine, up the hill past Neroche Castle and Forestry Commission land, with the occasional brief pause to look back at the view (not that I needed a break, of course), then across to the top of Blagdon hill, with its pink bus shelter and then down, down, down to home.

16 miles in around 75 minutes. Big smiles!






m





in


----------



## itboffin (2 Apr 2020)

I've been out out twice this week so far to supplement my daily turbo sessions, Tuesday was a battle of the winds which is the norm here in Windshire today was windy as well but nowhere near as much and unusual for me I stopped to take a couple of pics once i find them i'll upload. Today was a day of dodging game birds intent on taking me out.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

Another quick blast out today, staying close to home, I took my Go Pro for some quick no faff photos so I wasn't hanging around too much.

I rode up the hill to Chilton and went through the Harwell Campus, down towards the edge of East Hendred, turning left towards The Ridgway and along the track towards the back of West Hendred. I rode along some bumpy old track today, I wanted to test the some of the claims about how riding a Trek Domane on rough services would fare. Well, it was pretty damn good actually, no teeth rattling like when I rode the same place once on my Madone. The Domane is a very comfortable bike.

I then continued through the village of West Hendred to the usually busy A417 to Rowstock, past Harwell Village then home.

Miles: 13.07
Social Contact: 0





Bumpy track





Bumpier track





Action shot!




Action shot


----------



## pawl (3 Apr 2020)

Thirty minutes on the turbo. In the garage looking at all the cobwebs.Boring Boring


----------



## Mike_P (3 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Thirty minutes on the turbo. In the garage looking at all the cobwebs.Boring Boring


No way of rigging up a laptop or TV? If I do not go out I use an exercise bike in the rear bedroom watching a video or YouTube.


----------



## pawl (3 Apr 2020)

Laptop sounds like a solution.Nice one,

Thanks Stay safe


----------



## Racing roadkill (3 Apr 2020)

I ran out of Lamb, so I had to nip out and get some today,





So I got the ‘best bike’ out, and went to get some.






That will do nicely.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Apr 2020)

Yesterday I put new wheels, deralieur jockey wheels and brakes on my Cube. I gave it a good clean.
so today I went and got it dirty!

Dartmouth via Ugborough and Morleigh. It’s a way I travel a lot for work. It’s a bit hilly on a bike!

From Dartmouth up to Stoke Fleming and Strete. Along Slapton sands and Ley, Kingsbridge, Modbury and home. 56 miles, my longest in ages. Hilliest too!

https://www.strava.com/activities/3249880158


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2020)

A longer ride this afternoon on a variation of a route I did earlier in the week: Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Harnage, Cound, Cross Houses, Berrington, King Street. Condover and back.

Plenty of vehicles at the shops when I passed by, but there seemed not to be quite as many people walking and the roads seemed quieter than the last few times I've been out. I had a bit of help from the wind on the way through Condover to Cantlop then an obstacle from some mobile works that were going on at the side of the road. I got waved through but with a JCB blocking the carriageway I doubt that I was 6 feet from the workmen.

After joining the Acton Burnell road I could see another cyclist ahead and slowly reeled them in over the next mile or so. My chance to overtake came at the sharp dip just before Pitchford where I sprinted past at the bottom of the valley and breezed up the climb the other side at a rate which surprised me, cresting the bank at 14 mph, which would be pretty good going on any of my bikes let alone the Hawk. I don't know if it was the timing of the sprint or if I just picked up a helping tailwind at the right moment.

The gentle climb through Pitchford and on to Acton Burnell brough reality back as I settled down to my more usual 11 mph. I didn't see the other cyclist again though.

Heading through Acton Burnell and Cound Moor was pretty quiet. I cut the corner heading to Harnage, had the road completely to myself as far as Cound and noticed that the house with the flag pole was flying a Yorkshire county flag today.

Few cars on the A458 so I stayed on it to Cross Houses again, then I had to start working against the wind as I turned back towards Condover.

I'd only seen about five cyclists on the trip so far (plus a bike leaned against a hedge near Harnage with no sign of a rider) but after getting back to Condover I passed a few riders heading the other way and was catching one ahead, meaning that the final tally ended up at about 14.

20.5 miles this time at 13.9 mph average.

Edit: I forgot to mention having to avoid the youngster walking a labrador who got dragged out into the road in front of me on the way out through Condover. Good job I wasn't in a car.





Near Acton Burnell, the swans are still quite at home in the steadily shrinking pool left over from the wet winter.


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2020)

think i could get used to this bike ride every other day malarkey  ..(beats working) .. still blowy and cold though ,lots more cyclists out today. quite a few were couples which is great to see. 36 miles and feeling better for been out.no pics forgot phone 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3250144534


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Thirty minutes on the turbo. In the garage looking at all the cobwebs.Boring Boring



I set ours up outside much more interesting 😉


----------



## tribanjules (3 Apr 2020)

BB does not sound happy on this afternoon loop south of Birmingham. Evans are you open tomorrow ?


----------



## geocycle (3 Apr 2020)

Today’s Corona ride was inspired by an interesting tv programme about Sunderland Point. Couldn’t quite





get there and back before work but parked up and had a view across the Lune estuary.


----------



## Mrs M (3 Apr 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Yesterday I put new wheels, deralieur jockey wheels and brakes on my Cube. I gave it a good clean.
> so today I went and got it dirty!
> 
> Dartmouth via Ugborough and Morleigh. It’s a way I travel a lot for work. It’s a bit hilly on a bike!
> ...


Lovely pics, thanks


----------



## C R (3 Apr 2020)

Quick blast around my lunchtime loop this evening. Warmest a ride has ever been for a while at 12C, hardly any wind, and the sun was shining. 10.7 miles at 16.4mph, fastest I've ever done this loop, I reckon.


----------



## wafter (3 Apr 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Yesterday I put new wheels, deralieur jockey wheels and brakes on my Cube. I gave it a good clean.
> so today I went and got it dirty!
> 
> Dartmouth via Ugborough and Morleigh. It’s a way I travel a lot for work. It’s a bit hilly on a bike!
> ...


Man, Slapton sands - I thought I recognised that tank. Last time I saw that was on a family holiday probably about 30yrs ago 


So.. my drive to rest isn't going so well. Yesterday I popped a mile down the road to the clothes bank on the Ofo for my sanctioned exercise and got rid of a few old rags.

Of course it couldn't stop there and I ended up cruising around the largely deserted streets of Oxford as the sun set, with some nice, slightly post-apocalyptic tunes on. Also took the opportunity to float around the absolutely desolate Westgate centre on the bike, which reminded me of some of the scenes from the original Dawn of the Dead 

Today I took the "borrowed time" road bike down to the local pop-up grocers to get some food for the old dear. I chose to take the old road bike since it's geared a lot lower than the Ofo so is easier on my knackered legs (especially coming back up the hill), plus as sad as I'll be to see it finally go after 16yrs, the sooner the cracked frame finally reaches a point I can no longer safely ride it, the sooner I can justify writing it off; stripping it and freeing up some space in the kitchen for the new bike - as four would be totally unworkable and well beyond the Mrs' tolerance..

I ended up coming back home again to get some egg boxes since they were selling trays of 30 but this was a totally unworkable format on the bike, so they got re-boxed on the counter to go in the rucksack. I hate binning stuff and I'm glad I only put the boxes in the recycling and didn't break them down 


Back home, after unloading all the shopping and legs a little warmed up, I figured it was too nice outside not to capitalise on it so went out on the Boardman for a bit. Pretty standard loop out of the city Abingdon way then back in through Radley. This time I challenged my "benchmark" hill, spinning my way to the top slowly and in a reasonably presentable state as I came over the top.

Contrary to my last ride out this way a couple of days ago, neither the wind nor my asthma were as bad and I had a really pleasant, pretty quick ride; pushed on by a cracking old skool mix found on my mp3 player 

Coming through Kennington I did get comprehensively blown into the weeds by an old boy on an old steel tourer / road bike - if you're on here fair play - you certainly weren't hanging about!

Back home I'd managed 17.5 miles at 15.9mph; hardly going to set the world alight but a pleasant ride and faster than last time at a lower mean heart rate too


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Apr 2020)

itboffin said:


> I've been out out twice this week so far to supplement my daily turbo sessions, Tuesday was a battle of the winds which is the norm here in Windshire today was windy as well but nowhere near as much and unusual for me I stopped to take a couple of pics once i find them i'll upload. Today was a day of dodging game birds intent on taking me out.


I have certainly seen a lot of road kill, mainly pheasants. Perhaps they get complacent with there being less traffic about.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Apr 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Yesterday I put new wheels, deralieur jockey wheels and brakes on my Cube. I gave it a good clean.
> so today I went and got it dirty!
> 
> Dartmouth via Ugborough and Morleigh. It’s a way I travel a lot for work. It’s a bit hilly on a bike!
> ...


Lovely to see those pics, had some great fish and chips at Slapton couple of years back when we stayed in Fowey.


----------



## Donger (3 Apr 2020)

Mrs Donger said it was too chilly to go out for a walk this afternoon. Result! That meant I got an exercise ride for the third day in a row ... in shorts and short-sleeved shirt! Rode out to the canal bridge just beyond Epney and back, never more than 6 miles from home. When nearly home, I decided to add a mile by taking the Pilot Bridge over the canal instead of the Elmore Lane bridge near home. Another bonus 16.2 miles today.
Stay safe. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## pawl (3 Apr 2020)

Mike_P said:


> No way of rigging up a laptop or TV? If I do not go out I use an exercise bike in the rear bedroom watching a video or YouTube.


 

Found ideal videos as you suggested on u tube as you suggested 

Cheers.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Apr 2020)

22.8 miles on a variation of my usual local routes, trying to keep closer to home. 10 degrees so still a bit chilly and 12mph wind so not too bad. A few people on bikes, husband and wife`s I would guess, same goes for most walkers. Although I did see some people chatting who were in two groups ( they were going in different directions until they stopped to chat). They were about 3 feet from each other.
No birds of prey today but I saw goldfinches and green finches and a tit I think, black and white possibly a marsh tit.
Thank you Boris for letting me have another ride, long may it last.


----------



## All uphill (3 Apr 2020)

Sticking to our self imposed 1hourish exercise limit we stayed local with another 12 mile loop.

Very few cars and vans today, plenty of tractors though.

Ms AU is waiting for me to stop fiddling with my phone in this shot.


----------



## itboffin (3 Apr 2020)

A page back 1639 but photos added


----------



## pawl (3 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I set ours up outside much more interesting 😉


 

I suppose that would give a bald headed very senior citizen the locals a 😆 Still perhaps cheer them up in the current situation 🚴🏻‍♂️🚵‍♀️👨🏻‍🦳👨🏻‍🦳👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## colly (3 Apr 2020)

All uphill said:


> Sticking to our self imposed 1hourish exercise limit we stayed local with another 12 mile loop.
> 
> Very few cars and vans today, plenty of tractors though.
> 
> ...


That is a definite 'for goodness sake. What's he doing now' impatient stance. Speak volumes.😄


----------



## Chromatic (3 Apr 2020)

Today I went from Longford up the A38 to Coombe Hill, right there towards Cheltenham but turned left at the Old Spot pub towards Stoke Orchard. Just before Stoke Orchard I turned left up a little lane that took me back to the A38 a few hundred yards past Coombe Hill. Turned left onto the A38 towards Coombe hill where I turned left back towards Cheltenham again, then went right to Boddington, stopped at the church for little while, had a drink then looped through Barrow before heading on to Staverton. Turned toward Gloucester past Dowty Rotol, or whatever it's called these days, turned right down Down Hatherly lane to the A38 again, turned left and back to Longford.

20 miles and very enjoyable. Lots more traffic today compared to my rides on Monday and Wednesday this week.


----------



## footloose crow (3 Apr 2020)

*3 April. A short ride*

A short ride in very few words. No point in having more words than miles. Weather better, corona worse, legs hurting from working out with Joe Wicks on our deck (us, he wasn't there, just a video). Since retiring I have slowed down a lot but the corona calm has made it worse. After spending an hour watching the birds whilst sitting on the shed roof, hammer in hand but nails left on the ground, I remembered that

I was supposed to be mending it. Then I fell off it, thinking as the ground approached that a hospital was a bad place to be right now, I decided a bike ride would be safer and may shake off the corona torpor. Just a bruised elbow in case you were worried - I landed on my head so I was fine. 

Twice vans came to a gravel burning halt as we met in narrow lanes. Going too fast. Many people out walking but only saw two bikes. I thought I would be better at hills after all this practice. I wonder what it would be like to cycle on the flat for more than 500 metres. I had no route in mind and just went down lanes that looked interesting. Mainly they went uphill. 

I am thinking about a long ride next week. Not sure about the morality of it after Hancock's Half Hour this evening ("I know its lovely weather but don't go out"). Madame Crow thinks it would be safer than DIY though. 

New disc pads arrived today. I have watched You Tube. I think I know what to do with them. As no bike shops are open in Cornwall, this may be the last ride I ever do.......


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2020)

Today's ride was a shopping trip to Sainsburys for a few essentials such as food for work for the weekend and to collect some hair clippers from the instore Argos (my previous ones gave up the ghost a couple of weeks ago). I just did the usual anti-clockwise back road Falkenham, Newbourne, Waldringfield and Westerfield route into Ipswich, stopping to pick the bits up at around 25 miles and then home via Bucklesham to complete this month's 50km challenge.
Don't know if it was the grey & cool weather or that I was riding on some more remote roads, but there were definately less walkers & cyclists around today.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Apr 2020)

A nice solitary 15 miler here today out on the fen.





Burwell Fen. A slow re-wildiing of a part of the Cambridgeshire Fens. And a brief glimpse of sunshine too.
bullfinch, marsh harriers and buzzards all doing their stuff. 






Slighty gloomier and cold on the way home, it should hit 70 degrees by Sunday - can’t wait for that.







Stopped at a pool on the fen. Chiff chaffs singing alway- the cuckoos should be back here within a week or so.





home in time for a half decent sunset.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2020)

An early ride for me in the hope of the roads being as empty as possible: Just a quick spin anti-clockwise round the Acton Burnell loop.

There were only 3 people out walking in the first mile then I found the A49 quiet_ish_, but probably no more so than it usually is at 7.30 on a Saturday morning.

Away from this trunk road though it was properly quiet with just the odd motor vehicle around. I saw only two cyclists (one of those was about half a mile away on an adjoining road) plus two runners and had about 7 miles in the middle of the ride entirely to myself. Pretty sure I've complied with the social distancing requirements there.

17.1 miles at 14.3 mph average.

No photos this time. I did see a scene that would have made a good picture; a pheasant on a gate with a nice background, but I doubt the bird would have stayed still if I'd stopped.


----------



## geocycle (4 Apr 2020)

Another short but pleasant early morning ride. Cycled up a near deserted A6 then picked up the tiny roads. Timed it right to hit the bakers just as they were opening and persuaded a larger than anticipated loaf into my Carradice.


----------



## gavgav (4 Apr 2020)

Out for some exercise, same route as Tuesday evening and I think this will become my regular lockdown trip.

Out towards Betton, then onto the lane to Berrington and Eaton Mascott. 3 ladies on horses and 4 walkers, all negotiated fine, with social distancing, but it was very hard work into the strong southerly wind.

Turned towards Pitchford, passed by a couple of cars, the only ones I saw outside of Shrewsbury, before turning back towards town and the joy of the wind now being behind me. Sailed along at a good speed through Cantlop and back to Betton, then home.

Lots of cyclists about, enjoying their bit of freedom.

12.3 miles at 12.2mph avg speed, missed the hour target by 36 seconds!! Ah well, better than the 57 seconds on Tuesday.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2020)

Up early to do the weekly food shop to beat the queues saw me ready to ride at 10.00 .I did have a target today which was 50km to keep in the monthly challenge still wrestling with my head wether to complete the century challenges heart says yes mind says maybe not .Shorts were donned for the first time this year . Through the village and the road to Cropston had loads of cyclists all spread out , quite a few wide overtakes on my part until I turned right and lost most of the other riders .Overnight I seem to have had a leg transplant because despite upping the mileage of my commute I was flying . Cropston ,Rothley and Cossington 6.7 miles and I'm averaging 20.1 mph . Sileby ,Seagrave and up Berrycott lane a nice steady climb which I started to have an effort at but being a single track lane a couple of cars and slowing to pass a horse rider put paid to any chance if a Strava pr . Down narrow lane to Wymeswold and at 16 miles Im still over 19 mph . Turned into what wind there was and at the hour mark I'd done 19.4 miles a record for me  . Barrow , Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and home ,31.4 miles at exactly 18 mph a quick ride for me  . Absolutely loads of riders out all keeping their distance really nice to see loads of family's with youngsters out enjoying the quite roads. Managed to get round without anyone overtaking me so it was about 30 nil to me 
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Ian H (4 Apr 2020)

This week should have been our annual Wednesday evening hill-climb, 20% up Chineway to a meal at the Hare & Hounds. So we've been doing the climb individually over the last few days. 44km in total. A double circuit via Ottery then via Northleigh and Colyton.





Top of Chineway.





The Umborne valley.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2020)

Ian H said:


> This week should have been our annual Wednesday evening hill-climb, 20% up Chineway to a meal at the Hare & Hounds. So we've been doing the climb individually over the last few days. 44km in total. A double circuit via Ottery then via Northleigh and Colyton.
> 
> View attachment 512538
> 
> ...


I think your hill climb bike could possible be made a bit lighter


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Apr 2020)

I had to get more chicken today, so I went for a ride whilst I was about it.




it was eerily quiet out in Southampton water today ( good ).









Blue sky and very blue water ( apparently this is because the sediment isn’t being stirred up) it’s a weird sight, as that bit of Southampton water usually resembles a sewer.






these pair of idiots were clearly not observing social distancing. I had a word, they weren’t listening.


----------



## Ian H (4 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> I think your hill climb bike could possible be made a bit lighter


If I was competing I might use a lighter bike (not that it makes a huge difference). But the Hallett, with the mudguards, etc, is only 12kg.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Apr 2020)

I was down for 5 hours overtime today so did my first ever commute 
“What do ya want, a chocolate watch?” said Mr M 
Enjoyed the ride to work, hardly an people or traffic.
Got a big grin and a wave from a young man on a MTB, made me smile 
Stayed a work a wee bit longer as had something to finish, then set off home.
Tougher ride home as more uphill and a headwind.
Felt a “bit weak” part of the ride, my own fault, hadn’t had enough to eat during the day, and had no snacks with me, will do better next time! 
On way home there were far more people out and about, used the road instead of the shared cycle path to avoid most of them. Had to use the shared path on one stretch, saw a couple coming towards me so edged over as far as I could, hoped they’d do the same and pass in single file. No such luck, the guy kept to the middle of the path and actually spat just as I passed  What a pig ignorant piece of work I thought
Never mind, still happy with my lot today 
xx


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

Another early ride for me today on the road bike, dry roads, but overcast and misty in places. I’ve installed my GoPro on the bike to record the journey, I’ve heard stories of really anti-social behaviour by other road users lately and it’s made me a bit paranoid about going out. It won’t stop the behaviour but I might get evidence to pursue a miscreant If it does happen. Nothing did.

Out through Blewbury , on the other side I had the experience of that rare moment when the wind is directly behind you, no other vehicles and the only thing you can hear is the music of the tyres on the road, it lasted for nearly a mile, fabulous. Then to the Astons then to the edge of Wallingford then through the charming village of Brightwell cum Sotwell, then to the edge of Wittenham down the hill into Didcot then home via the Hagbournes. I saw a queue outside the village post office today, most odd I thought.

A nice ride with a bit of wind.

Miles: 18.09
S.I. : 0

No photos unless you want one of my bike all clean and shiny in the sunshine after the today’s ride .


----------



## derrick (4 Apr 2020)

Solo loop. Was nice to get out. Been a bit busy this week. I can push myself a bit harder when i am on my own. Nice quiet roads. Still a bit of wind on the way home. Managed to get a descent average. Although there was not to much climbing. Would have been nicer without the wind. But the sun was out the sky was blue. So all good. Just having a beer in the garden.🍻
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/fMMFFVILp5


----------



## tribanjules (4 Apr 2020)

Nice bright 45km south of Birmingham this afternoon. Took my triban out, nice to be on 28 which look positively to skinny after yesterday on my 650*47 !


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Apr 2020)

We've started printing components for face guards at work. As one of the few people trained to use the prototyping equipment this gives me a great excuse to get some miles in on the bike  No laptop or work clothes to carry also meant I could leave the commuter at home and take something a bit more fun for a change 

7.7 miles in on the direct route, and a respectable 18mph average with a bit of a tailwind helping me along  I was overtaken by a clubmate about a mile in to the journey - as a responsible citizen I "allowed" him to build a significant gap rather quickly, social distancing of course 

After an hour or so in the workshop unloading and reloading the machines it was time to head home. I decided to take the indirect route this time and enjoy the beautiful weather. 16.3 miles home at a more leisurely 15mph average in to a slight headwind. I stopped a couple of times along the way to take in the scenery, certainly the most pleasant ride I've had so far this year


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> We've started printing components for face guards at work. As one of the few people trained to use the prototyping equipment this gives me a great excuse to get some miles in on the bike  No laptop or work clothes to carry also meant I could leave the commuter at home and take something a bit more fun for a change
> 
> 7.7 miles in on the direct route, and a respectable 18mph average with a bit of a tailwind helping me along  I was overtaken by a clubmate about a mile in to the journey - as a responsible citizen I "allowed" him to build a significant gap rather quickly, social distancing of course
> 
> ...


The sky and the bike are beauties! 😃


----------



## Donger (4 Apr 2020)

One look at the well-spaced line of dog walkers and little family groups disappearing slowly down Elmore Lane made my mind up quickly this afternoon. A more mundane exercise ride was called for today. And so I headed out via Kingsway to do a lap of the Beaufort housing estate in Tuffley. This is a hilly little estate, so I took a few side roads and cul de sacs to take in as many little hills as I could. I'd almost forgotten what a hill was. From there, I headed back to do a lap of the Kingsway housing estate, finding some roads I'd never been down before. My third loop was of the Hardwicke suburb. All would normally have felt a bit dull, but in these very odd times, it was actually quite nice to get some of these roads entirely to myself and have a good nose around. 

I treated myself to a final two miles or so of country lanes on my way home, having never been much more than two miles from home at any point in this ride. Lovely weather, and a surprisingly enjoyable alternative route. Another 15.5 miles in the bag from my fourth ride in four days on number two bike. Somehow I've managed nearly 100 miles since lockdown in 7 exercise rides ..... possibly a tad more than I would normally have done in 3 rides during the same period.
Stay safe. _Donger._


----------



## Mike_P (4 Apr 2020)

Today the Defy with a fixed rear shifter on largely a repeat of last Fridays hybrid ride. Still a cold wind despite its obvious change of direction but opted for bib shorts and leg extenders just in case it suddenly warmed up. It didn’t. A change to the initial route was possible as the local estate road closure has finished, apparently a foul sewer leaked and flooded a house
Towards Ripley I was gaining rapidly on a cyclist with laden panniers so as they headed along the bypass I headed into a deserted village centre with the stocks in front of the village cross visible for once.




Rejoined the A61 ahead of the cyclist with panniers. Did note a number of daffodils already dying off, and the southerly route through Nidd had clearly indicated a slog into the headwind lay ahead. That was unwittingly a worse time from Killinghall to the A59 just to rub in the two ebike KOMs I have lost this week, one of them to a L*n*e Armstrong. Got home and discovered as this was the first time I had entrusted the ride data solely to the Wahoo Elemnt it failed to upload it to Strava, finally resolved by deleting its link to Strava and setting up it again. 13.32 miles @ 13.2mph avg, 673ft climbed.


----------



## Mr Celine (4 Apr 2020)

I haven't even been past the front door since Wednesday, when I'd taken the road bike out for a short shakedown ride, so I reckoned I had Thursday, Friday and today's exercise quota to get through. I did a circuit on main roads that would have been suicidal on a normal Saturday, though today the only noteworthy close pass was a BMW who overtook straight into the face of an oncoming polis van.
I overtook two cyclists on the A7 on the way to Hawick, giving them both a 2m wide berth, and made a point of pulling over to the middle of the road when passing pedestrians. There is a cycle track under construction (currently paused) on the A7 south of Selkirk, which is already being used by dog walkers. There was a strong south westerly blowing which made the first leg tough but gave a stonking tailwind on the next leg on the A698. 
I rode non-stop as far as Cleikimin which is about half way round, where the A698 meets the A68. This is taken from the bridge over the River Teviot looking towards its predecessor -






Only other stop was at the top of the hill at Lilliardsedge on the A68. Looking south, back the way I'd come -






And looking north, towards home -





Not a car in sight in either direction!

But a mile or two later, on the ex roman Dere Street, a car did catch up with me and gave a good reminder of why you don't cycle roads like these in normal times. I was overtaken, doing a good 20mph, by a car which completely crossed the DWLs here - 




Above pic is from Google streetview but from a less elevated position this is a completely blind summit with a road junction on it, which itself has very poor visibility due to the old toll house on the left.

Today's map -




39.6 miles @ 16.2 mph, 701m up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Apr 2020)

It was a bit warmer today. I climbed from the off up and over The Wyche cutting to take the straightforward run to Bosbury. Wood Anemones were shining out from the woods. I headed towards Ashperton but diverted to visit the church at Canon Frome. What a lovely spot that is. Then around to the Hereford road to turn for Durlow Common, a climb I haven't ridden for a long time. The views to the Malverns and the Cotswolds were superb. Heading for Canwood the wild daffs were still showing well. As I dropped off the ridge a new sculpture appeared before me. It wasn't there last year. I climbed to Broadmoor Common, another little used lane and then dropped to Fownhope. I took the steep climb to Capler Camp and stopped to eat my banana whilst admiring the view of the Wye flowing below. Another little used lane brought me out at Falcon from where I could head back towards the ridge with the transmitter on the top as my guide. Over the ridge meant a fast descent to Much Marcle. Time was getting on as 5 Buzzards circled a tractor ploughing up some tasty snacks for them. Despite time being short I took the lane from Brooms Green to Ryton, yet another little used lane. From there it seemed prudent to use the standard run back. Amazingly there were no cars at all on the Guarlford Road. It's usually quite busy with brisk traffic. That's one benefit of the current crisis. 58 smiles


----------



## C R (4 Apr 2020)

Another chance for a ride just before sundown, as the rest of the family had been out earlier. First time in shorts this year. Beautiful evening with the sun setting over the Malverns, and hardly any traffic, I think I was only passed by two cars. Distances are shorter, so putting in a bit more effort.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 Apr 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> I had to get more chicken today, so I went for a ride whilst I was about it.
> View attachment 512566
> 
> it was eerily quiet out in Southampton water today ( good ).
> ...


Horseplay no doubt.


----------



## tribanjules (5 Apr 2020)

Hope to get from birmingham to Stratford down the lovely back lanes. No cafes, and I’m sure waterfront will be packed, so intend a quick loop round the block there. Stay safe and distant BUT WAVE !!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP was supposed to be running the Reading Half Marathon this morning but it was postponed (obsv) she had the option of deferring to November or doing the virtual half. She opted to for the virtual, that is run it from home, record it and post, she’ll then get the credit and the medal.

I took this opportunity as it is such a beautiful morning to go for my allotted ride and to act as support to The Fragrant MrsP.
Because it’s such a lovely day I took the Kingpin out, stayed away from the byways, bridleways, shared cycle paths as I knew they’d be busy with other folks, I stuck to the roads. I had an opportunity to take some photos as it was quite early an not many people about where I was, ( no one in fact) .

I met up with TFMP supplied her with a fresh water bottle, wine gums, told her to ‘Dig Deep’ , and we went on our merry way.

I rode back home via Harwell Village and explored some lanes the were new to me.

Miles:10.05
S.I: 1
Weather:Stunning. 
Edited to add mileage over 750 for the year so far.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2020)

Lovely 15 mile ride out with the good lady, no cars to speak of quite a few pairs and self isolating cyclists..


----------



## colly (5 Apr 2020)

An early out this morning because things to do later, by which I mean now. That can wait for a bit though. ( looks nervously about)
Cold enough for a jacket and a neck warmer but once the shorts are out they stay around for the rest of the summer and autumn.
Down into town and around the Playhouse and bus station on quiet, but surprisingly not deserted roads. Given that it was just after 6.30 am I expected in these locked down times to be completely alone. Even so not exactly crowd central. Along The Calls and around City Square and up Wellington Street heading for Kirkstall.
Kirkstall Road actually kept faith with the current times being empty of people and traffic. A very rare thing. I stayed on the route past Yorkshire TV , past the cinema complex, past Woodrupp's Cycles, past Kirkstall Junction and Kirkstall Abbey and made in the direction of Ilkley, this being the main A65. The intention was to GO to Ilkley but recalling why I was out early I did an abrupt about turn just before Low Road Side and instead made for Horsforth and uphill to Cookridge.
A simple matter from there to take in Bramhope, King Lane, Moortown and back home across the park.
No pics.

21.8 miles and 1280 ft of climbing

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46671624


----------



## 13 rider (5 Apr 2020)

A shorter ride today so an hour or so means let's do some hills !. Off at 1030 into glorious full summer gear today the cyclechat Jersey got an outing . Into Newtown Linford which was slightly busy than last week but still very quite which is good to see . Up Sharpley hill and retraced last week route to the bottom of Beacon hill but turned off Beacon hill to do Dean's lane which runs parallel to Beacon hill but is much quieter and has less gradient changes so just find a rhythm and spin up it . Hadn't done this for a while and took 30 secs of my Strava Pr without really trying which was a nice surprise . Turned for Shepshed to start the long climb towards Coalville ,I had never done the entire road about 3 miles in total gaining over 500ft it has a couple of drops in it so not a continuous climb a few Ramps at 10% makes it a good test .A short descent over the top then a steady drag up to Copt Oak . From here a reward for all the climbing is some nice descending down Whitcroft lane and Polly Botts back to Newtown and home . 21 miles at 15.4 mph took me a bit more than the hour mainly due to the 2100ft of upness and the biggest climb being directly into a headwind . Would have loved to have stayed out but feel with 2 hours yesterday I've been out enough


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Apr 2020)

Lovely warm day today for a chill out ride after a bonkers 6 days at work. Out on the Tricross just after midday, 26 miles with an average of 14.4 mph.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2020)

The weather was nice today so I got a ride in.




































There were far too many large groups of Lycra idiot cyclists out today, at the risk of sounding like ‘that shouty mad man’ I did let them know what my thoughts were, as I encountered them. There were a lot more motorists out today. Lots of cars with 4 people in them, parked up by the scenic bits as well. I may not agree with the severity of the lockdown, but these idiots are doing their best to make sure it continues. Anyway, a nice day for the ride I’m permitted to do each day, with a nice bit of irony from an idiot on a motorcycle. He passed very close, as I was on a road, with a cycle path near it ( full of dog walkers and joggers ) and started gesticulating at me and the cycle path. He got stopped at the lights at the next junction so I queried why he was even out, given he was not shopping for essentials, there wouldn’t have been any medical appointments today, he wasn’t exercising, and no garages were open for essential repairs. Oddly, he didn’t have an answer.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Apr 2020)

Just been outside to wash the bike after today's ride . Thought that back wheel looks a bit flat ,yep 40 psi instead of 80 psi found a blob of tubeless sealant on the tyre . Didn't even notice while on the ride I like my tubeless wheels


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Apr 2020)

I really think it has taken something as serious as the Corona Virus to get me on a bike again. Last year was more or less a write off with nothing more than the odd loop put in. Apathy, other hobbies and demands on my time and chronic back pain put paid to most forms of exercise.
Weight was put on. Not huge amounts but enough to notice. Something else I couldn't help but notice was the sound of my heart racing at the top of stairs etc. My last actual ride was on Christmas Day and I was knowing it.
Forward to the World crisis going on now and I was worried if my fat carcas could take a dose of the Corona? Probably, I always have had a robust immune system but why take the risk? We are taking the social distancing thing as seriously as we can co I emptied the shed and found the rollers! Three days on and one rest day. Today is an outdoor session:






I even found the heart monitor strap today. My previous system of only going as hard as I could whilst still being able to hold a conversation is just about spot on!

Today is five lots of 2 mins at plus 110rpm and 1 min recovery at 85rpm. I'll do that three times as the weather is nice. Day three I either do a ten mile TT or, How far can you go in 30mins? I am recording every session on paper!

The string hanging from the bars is personal motivation in physical form! I'm hoping it gets steadily shorter!

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Apr 2020)

Decided to give the ebike an outing today; since the lockdown its commute and light top-up shopping trips have not taken place, and having immediately prior to the lockdown fully charged its battery there was plainly to need to make use of it.
Slight panic yesterday when the battery seemed dead but then I realised it has a hibernation mode, something that tricked me when I got it as I presumed mistakenly it was uncharged. By the time I had fitted the ebike with a GoPro mount what had seemed a very light wind had noticeably changed and using the ebike seemed quite sensible.
So a pair of Mountain Bike shorts on and set forth on a mission of lets run this battery down a bit by heading to Killinghall the long hilly way by the A61




and then followed the World Championships route from Ripley up the lengthy Whipley Bank




down the Clint Bank to Birstwith, safely passing the location Attila Valter in the Mens Under 23 time trial did not




and up the, 14% according to the sign post, Elton Lane




Turned off at the top to head south down grade for the climb of Swincliffe Lane to Swincliffe Top. At the foot of the climb a cyclist on a road bike joined a distance in front and as much as I tried not to overtake I ended up doing so apologising from 2m+ distant.




Its still a nasty climb on an ebike, even on maximum assist I dropped down to the last but one of the largest cogs. Once at Swincliffe Top all roads go down, so down to Hampsthwaite, then up Hollins Lane and Burley Bank into a significant head wind with the consequential nudging of the power button to one up from the minimum assist that I was using on levelish sections. Onto Penny Pot and then home via the down and up Oaker Banks in 61 minutes.
Good job I looked the time taken as after yesterdays issue with the Wahoo the ebikes app has joined in and is refusing to upload the ride. There has been an update since I last used it The Wahoo app incidentally had updated two days ago so others with Wahoos may have an issue uploading to Strava.
Plotted todays in Strava as 14.3 miles @ 14.1mph avg, 1374ft of elevation gain.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I really think it has taken something as serious as the Corona Virus to get me on a bike again. Last year was more or less a write off with nothing more than the odd loop put in. Apathy, other hobbies and demands on my time and chronic back pain put paid to most forms of exercise.
> Weight was put on. Not huge amounts but enough to notice. Something else I couldn't help but notice was the sound of my heart racing at the top of stairs etc. My last actual ride was on Christmas Day and I was knowing it.
> Forward to the World crisis going on now and I was worried if my fat carcas could take a dose of the Corona? Probably, I always have had a robust immune system but why take the risk? We are taking the social distancing thing as seriously as we can co I emptied the shed and found the rollers! Three days on and one rest day. Today is an outdoor session:
> 
> ...


Nice rollers those. You can use them like you have there, or as a free rolling set up


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2020)

I'd intended to stay off the bike today but with such nice weather out it seemed like a good time to get the Raleigh out for the first time this year and to fit the Brooks C15 Cambium I bought just over a month ago (Ghyllside Cycles had an offer I couldn't refuse).

A test ride was obviously called for so I've done all of 4.3 miles round the village to try it out. I expect that some fine tuning will be needed but first impressions are good, particularly once I'd angled it to be similar to the B17N it's replacing.

I've missed this bike and am looking forward to racking up some miles on it now.


----------



## tribanjules (5 Apr 2020)

Great empty roads for 60km . Shame no ice cream though 😣


----------



## Donger (5 Apr 2020)

My fifth local exercise ride in five days. After a day of fence painting, I left it late to head out into the wind tonight at about 5.15 and had the roads pretty much to myself. Half of my ride was rural (out to Brookthorpe via Hardwicke and Haresfield then down the Stroud Road) and the remainder was a re-run of parts of yesterday's ride through the housing estates. Only got overtaken by 6 cars in all tonight, over 17.6 miles of beautiful solitary riding. In the middle of the ride there was a 10 mile stretch where nothing at all overtook me, and I was completely on my own. By doing a loop, the wind wasn't too much of an issue, as it came at me from all angles for an equal amount of time.

If, by any chance, the rules on exercising change soon and that turns out to be my last hurrah, then it was a nice one to go out with.
Stay safe. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Apr 2020)

I thought I’d take advantage of Sunday morning and lockdown conditions to venture into town.

Down into Yealmpton and along to Plympton on the lanes. I cut through Saltram. There were wood anemone flowering.
To the Barbican and Hoe via Prince Rock. I came out of town along Exeter Street. Back to Newton Ferrers via Jennycliff, Spriddlestone and Puslinch .

Unmade roads for new housing estates all the way back to Elizabethan houses!




















































https://www.strava.com/activities/3257736776


----------



## itboffin (5 Apr 2020)

No pictures but I shared turns into a brutal headwind for 14 miles with one of the wiggle pro team, keeping a safe distance of course but sharing the odd comment about the wind and not stalking each other 🤪

in fact I did change my route because I was planning the same ascent and didn’t wont to appear weird.

then bumped into two friends at the summit, lovely day but super windy


----------



## figbat (5 Apr 2020)

Went for longer-than-usual MTB ride today. Went out into the wind, which was hard but it meant it was on my back for the return. I’m afraid to say that I took advantage and chased a KOM that has eluded me for years - and got it. The usurped holder is a friend of mine and has held it for 4 years. That doubles my KOM count.

I also passed by the sad sight of this year’s CAMRA pub of the year all shut up.




I hope they survive.


----------



## C R (5 Apr 2020)

Another evening circuit, more or less the same route as yesterday, but with a detour to buy some eggs from the farm between Littleworth and Hatfield. Shorts and short sleeves, as it was proper warm. The headwind on the way out required some extra effort. The M5 was pretty much empty. Under normal circumstances it would have been chock-a-block with traffic today, at least it means people did not drive to Weston to enjoy the sunshine.

A tad slower than yesterday because of the wind.


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Apr 2020)

An evening ride in the warm sunshine today, trying to stay fairly close to home. Set off to Whixall, through to Alkington, back over the canal to Fenns Bank, over the crossroads to Hollinswood, Coton, out onto the Whitchurch road then back onto the lanes to Braynes Hall, Waterloo, Ryebank, Horton, Wolverley, Northwood and back home. Lots more people out on bikes or walking than I would usually see. 22 miles @15.5mph , lovely warm sunshine but a bit too windy in places as I was getting blown across the lane.


----------



## Spartak (6 Apr 2020)

Nice early morning ride yesterday, under lovely clear skies. Headed out to Keynsham then climbed up to Norton Malreward before the even steeper climb to Dundry, this is one of my favourite local climbs with the reward of great views over Bristol once on the top.


----------



## geocycle (6 Apr 2020)

Tide was out this morning. Headed down the estuary and saw some big flocks of redshank, godwit and oyster catchers. A steady 12 miles before work.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Apr 2020)

Group of seven in a tight pack went by the other way when I was walking back from dropping off essentials to my mother yesterday. They were are chatting away and clearly not a family group... otherwise no-one out except for the odd family group or dog-walker- funny what some consider acceptable. Difficult isn't it? 

Must be impossible in large towns and cities to find space anywhere to take isolated exercise if everyone is allowed one hour outside, but it's the towns and cities not having the space to isolate which will wreck everyone else's choice in rural locations.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2020)

I just rode round the block to get a loaf of bread, a quick 8.02 miles, nothing of any interest happened, nor did I see anything worthy of this fred. No photos, not even a map. I don’t even no why I wrote this post, still, it’s done now.

Oh wait, the weather was quite nice today.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I just rode round the block to get a loaf of bread, a quick 8.02 miles, nothing of any interest happened, nor did I see anything worthy of this fred. No photos, not even a map. I don’t even no why I wrote this post, still, it’s done now.
> 
> Oh wait, the weather was quite nice today.


That sounds very like every ride I've ever done.... apart from the nice weather!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

Today was going to be the day: I was going to get up early and ride great distances.

Well. I got up early anyway.






Normally the traffic at the end of the road is moderately loud, but today, silence. I could hear birds singing and as I stopped over an inspection cover in the road, I could hear the water underneath.

It was like Germany playing in the World Cup had coincided with the apocalypse.






It is getting increasingly difficult to cross the local autobahn to the south because there's a new high speed rail link being built along the route. The local authority has realised that they need to make diversion for cyclists, they still haven't worked out that laying diversions over several kilometres and a lot of hills for a closed section about 20 metres long isn't very helpful. Thankfully building sites close like everything else on Sundays. Mind you, I'd have expected a bit of traffic on the Autobahn, but I could hear a skylark on when I took this picture.

When Germans stop driving, that's when you know they are taking the situation seriously.






Even though the current rules say I can cycle as much as I want, I didn't think I'd have the time to ride a full 60k so I went for a shorter but hillier route so I'd at least feel like I'd pushed myself a bit. Thus is was that I ended up at the Uhlberg tower and cafe. Towers like this are fairly popular in Germany, often in fairly isolated spots and usually with a cafe attached. I'm guessing they're mostly on the site of ancient watch towers from the days when these hills were basically like the Wild West and everyone was watching everyone else's castle, although I doubt the had a cafe at the time.

This one has a clear view of two of the biggest local castles and several valley entrances. I know because I once went up with Beautiful Daughter who I discovered has no fear of heights whatsoever.

Unfortunately I do.






The route back lead through several villages, all of which seemed largely deserted. This is Bonlanden Lutheran church, surrounded by an old village centre that spills down he hillside and would probably be famous were it not for the fact it's one of several hundred locally, and also because Hugo Boss has built the mother of all logistic centres right next to it.







I can see my apartment in this picture. Unfortunately you can't see the three valleys between me and it... This view normally has a sky graffitied with vapour trails.







Last corner before the village...






Last kilometre to our village. The agricultural roads here may be traffic free, but they currently get a bit busy with people trying to get some exercise. We all made sure we kept more than 2m apart.

Forgot the map:






About 34k, so not particularly epic, but I'll build on that...


----------



## chriswoody (6 Apr 2020)

Took my little lad out for a ride today. We've been building up the distances as the Winter's progressed and with a beautiful day forecast it was a good day for him to do his longest ride to date. We started out in the forest close to the house and ambled along in the spring sunshine. As we got further away from the town the amount of folk dwindled to nothing. We hunted out little used paths through the forests that we had found during the winter.




Stopping often for snacks and a look around my son led the way as the route wound it's way through little used tracks that have turned sandy and dusty in the dry weather.






After 12 km we came up to the Hydro Electric plant that spans across the river and the point were we crossed and started to loop back home.






We stopped on the other side of the bridge and sat down in the spring sun to have a well earned lunch break. We skimmed stones in the water and clambered over the old turbine blades that have been set down on the river bank. Continuing on the track on the other side is more popular and a few cyclists were out and about, though never more than 2 together, as per the rules. We kept our distance and slowly meandered our way back towards home. On a few occasions we sneaked off the trail and hunted down some lovely single track in the forest.






Finally we rolled back home, tired but elated. The little lad was over the moon and really proud of his achievement, 25km in total, on a lovely spring day. Hopefully the German authorities will still allow us to continue to go out ,as long we observe good social distancing and we can continue to have some great rides in the solitude of the forest.


----------



## Chromatic (6 Apr 2020)

A ride around the lanes again today, similar to the previous rides I've described here. Didn't look at computer so don't know how far but I guess about 15 miles. I did stop and take a pic which I will post in the bike in front of church thread.


----------



## Old jon (6 Apr 2020)

Blue skies and sunshine, wet tarmac. Ah, but. I rode on Saturday and Sunday too.
Saturday first.
A bright morning slowly clouding over, and the promise of warmth later in the day. Wheel the fixed out and ride! 
A short ride, mojo in second gear for some reason. After pedalling five miles or so I had reached Oakwood and I turned left at the clock for a little more rising road. That first stretch is soon over, just settling an easy rhythm and I was passed. By a rider with whiter hair than mine! He reached thirty or forty yards in front and stayed that far away. Of course I could not catch up, and had already decided to loop through the park and make my way home.

Little traffic, comfortable temperature and a pleasant ride of just short of twelve miles, still reached my street with a smile in place.

And a map . . .






Sunday was very different. Supermarket shopping needed, I have what could be called a shopping bike, it has a rack and I discovered that my panniers fit that rack. Off went I. This did feel like hard work, and of course everything was different. It was an interesting exercise, riding around the town centre looking for somewhere to lock the bike up. Thankfully all was quiet, and on the return journey too. Except the weight in the panniers did make the lungs work harder. Good thing to do.

Back to proper riding today, on the geared bike. Such a change from the day before. Anyway, mooch around Holbeck, cross the river at Crown Point and up to Oakwood. Pass the spare gates that Roundhay Park left at the roadside, bit of a dip then Boot Hill. After the crest turn right onto Red Hall Lane, then along Skeltons Lane to the left turn to Thorner, on Thorner Lane. For a change, leave the village up Church Hill, riding towards Bramham.

A hefty tailwind along here, and the road tends downhill as well so progress is easy. Down the dip to cross a stream I cannot find the name of. Maybe it drains Wothersome Lake? Climb away from that then straight and level for a while to Bramham. Oddly busy here, take the road out to Clifford. Houses, a couple of fields then a school after which the village is reached.



The final bit of road on the video leads to Boston Spa, turn left on Main Street, road surface is terrible, and ride towards Collingham. Another left when the A58 is reached, what was a helpful breeze has now turned into a brake. Stop for a refuel and find it easier starting again. Bardsey is next, shall I climb Rigton Bank? Not today thank you, lets do the long haul up through Scarcroft instead. It is good when you have a choice, don’t you find?

The rain clouds were visible to my right front as I left Scarcroft behind, two or three minutes of a shower before the blue sky returned. A couple more hill crests to the Ring Road and the drop to the clock at Oakwood, then navigate around the edge of town on my way to home and a shower. Thirty one miles to be happy about, a really good ride.

Todays endeavours, geographically,


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Apr 2020)

Psychedelic kit ✅ Off the wall kits brighten my day 🌈


----------



## gavgav (6 Apr 2020)

Out in the lovely evening sunshine, on my regular lockdown route, which I finally managed to do in less than 1 hour, shaving it down to 58 mins and 29 seconds.

Very quiet lanes, which was good, just 1 runner and 5 cyclists, oh and 3 cars, 1 of whom passed me like a bat out of hell, on the lane between Eaton Mascott and Pitchford Fork.

12.3 miles at 12.6mph avg speed


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Apr 2020)

Superb spring day today. I headed off around by Suckley but decided against climbing Ankerdine. Instead I took mini Ankerdine to Martley and through the lanes to Wichenford. Then around by Moseley to Ockeridge and over to Camp Lane. The views were wonderful over the Teme valley with the Clee Hills in the background. A Buzzard floated in the view. I dropped into the Teme valley and crossed on New Mill bridge before crossing again on Ham Bridge to climb out and over to Martley. Thence the fairly flat route back. Nice outing in lovely weather. 52 smiles


----------



## itboffin (6 Apr 2020)

My ride today was a walk around the village and with all the dry weather we’ve been having plus the extra foot fall the usually overgrown paths are actually rideable trails, the whole 3 mile walk I could not stop thinking how much fun it would be on my mtb.

the walk however was ruined by the extensive muck spreading which is so bad I had to put my clothes in the wash and have a shower to get rid of the stink.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (6 Apr 2020)

After deeming yesterday would be too busy with walkers and cyclists I decided to wait until today. Yesterday was of course glorious, this morning was dull and rain was forecast but I`d sooner have that than too many people about. As it happened the skies cleared and I had a good ride. There were a few people out on bikes and one group of three who I am pretty sure were not of the same household. Shorts today for the first time this year but I still had a base layer on with cycle jersey on top and I was pretty comfortable. It was also my fastest ride for ages at a 17.8mph average but then with 9mph westerly and 14 degree it all helps, plus the mood was better. I still treat each ride as my last if we under go total lock down. There was more traffic about, mainly vans and plain ones at that excepting DPD who still don`t take prisoners. Ride finished at 24 miles with a big smile my face.

I spotted 3 buzzards and 3 kestrels today and thought " would`nt it be nice to be up there and just soar".
Keep well and cycle on folks.


----------



## Donger (6 Apr 2020)

My sixth consecutive day with an exercise ride, today. Out for exactly an hour, finishing on 13.4 miles. A pleasant spin out to Saul via Longney, then back home the slightly longer way via Elmore. Beautiful spring weather. More cyclists than cars out there in the lanes tonight, but all very well spaced and behaving themselves. Nice.
Stay safe. _Donger_


----------



## All uphill (6 Apr 2020)

Sticking to our self-imposed 1 hour exercise quota we headed out to Halse, NW of Taunton, where I took this picture. Thought you might enjoy a change from my recent hilltop vistas.









Very few cars and lorries, but we were happy to see lots of what looked like family groups out walking and riding their bikes.


----------



## tribanjules (6 Apr 2020)

Short spin on the big wheels this evening


----------



## Mike_P (6 Apr 2020)

A days captivity called “working at home” over out on the Defy and quickly annoyed by some clown in their car hitting the horn for no apparent reason other than either it was Coronorage or my presence on the road meant them having to slow to somewhere closer to the speed limit. Also had an exceptionally large parcel in it which hardly looked like any “essential shopping” Current normal route to Hampsthwaite from where I meant to take a different route but entered auto pilot mode and found myself heading up the climb to Clapham Green again
Further on is this walled lane, I have never met a vehicle going the other way but it was a close thing today as a van turned in at the far end just as I exited




The headwind was something today and I plodded on slower than last Tuesday when the Defy had gear shifter problems, so rather than repeating that route I turned along the eastern side of Menwith Hill for a short dash on the A59. Did ponder staying on the A59 but it was reasonably busy with its Trans Pennine freight traffic if not cars. This bit of the A59 is a clear place for wind turbine fans; the two blade one is at the, presumably closed, restaurant on the north side of the A59. The other eight form Knabbs Ridge wind farm, one is largely hiding behind a tree.




A tailwind at last found on Penny Pot so hit 34.9mph but the cross wind on the Oaker Banks meant the ascent still had to be pedalled towards the top. No post ride tech issues today. 14.42 miles @ 12.6mph avg and 974ft climbed


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2020)

First turbo session of the day done earlier along same route as last time and time before

Oh for the open road and a nice road bike


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2020)

An early ride today. Down to Bridgend and the river was looking lovely.

Around the coast road, across the A379 and along through the lanes. I came round a corner to find an aggregate lorry with its bed in the air. I couldn’t get through, so I retreated to a nearby gateway. One by I set off again...

The hedges are looking good. Hart’s tongue ferns unfurling 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3265323158


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Apr 2020)

A 15 mile bimble for me today. Nice in the sun but bloomin cold and windy in some parts. 

2 very young sheep, 2 farmers, 1 young cyclist And 3 dog walkers was my tally for people out and about.


----------



## theloafer (7 Apr 2020)

similar to last fri ride ..but in reverse just to change the views. caught sight of three squirrels 2 curlew..and for some strange reason a few grumpy cyclists  still i had fun and glad i was able to get out ... 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3266002331


----------



## All uphill (7 Apr 2020)

Just in case you think it's all fun cycling in Somerset:











We have some pretty good potholes here and I found a deep one! I will need my truing stand to sort things out after this.

Still it is dry and sunny, and I had a banana, so all is good.


----------



## Gunk (7 Apr 2020)

My son and I had a really nice ride out this afternoon, 16 miles, so bit shorter than our usual route but lovely still the same, the weather really made it. We went directly from home so got out past Cumnor through Wootton and Dry Sandford, stopped in Tubney for some water and snacks.






Then on to Netherton where rather poignantly we sat on a bench which was a memorial to one of the Dad's at school who tragically died very young. 











This was my first proper ride on my newly acquired BMC Team Machine and it was superb, I definitely made the right decision. A really comfortable bike, ideal for a slow old fart like me!






and then back towards Appleton on completely deserted roads, down the Cumnor Hill and home. (my son trying to do Peter Sagan impressions!)


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

We needed eggs. Which is annoying because we’re trying to avoid shopping. The good news is that about a mile away is a farm shop. They sell (amongst other things) eggs.

The Fragrant MrsP and I went the long way round, the seven mile route through the Hagbournes and round into Blewbury with a headwind most of the way there, to the farm shop, Savages.

You can get your cabbages at Savages.

We bought a dozen eggs, we were the only customers in, we also bought a Magnum each and ate them on the bench outside. It was like being normal again.

We were about a mile from home but The Fragrant MrsP suggested that we went back the way we came to benefit from the tailwind. So that we did. T’was lovely

Miles 10.93 on the Hybrid.
S.I: 1 via a protective screen.
Weather: Smashing - T shirt for the first time this year.


----------



## Gunk (7 Apr 2020)

that's a very nice part of the world you live in.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Apr 2020)

12 mile circuit round the outside of the airport on the tandem with Mrs A_T. Lovely day,.


----------



## colly (7 Apr 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 513176



Triffids ? That's all we need right now !


----------



## colly (7 Apr 2020)

Lovely sunny morning so I went east to Selby. There and back and no faffing about. More wind in my face than I expected, in both directions as well. Not much going on to be honest but that's what happens sometimes, or not.

40.5 miles and 1250 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46797401


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2020)

colly said:


> Lovely sunny morning so I went east to Selby. There and back and no faffing about. More wind in my face than I expected, in both directions as well. Not much going on to be honest but that's what happens sometimes, or not.
> 
> 40.5 miles and 1250 ft of up.
> 
> ...



By a curious coincidence my last ride was through Selby's German twin town, Leinfelden-Echterdingen.







I'll take a picture of the sign next time...


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Leinfenden-Echterdingen.


that's easy for you to say...


----------



## colly (7 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> By a curious coincidence my last ride was through Selby's German twin town, Leinfenden-Echterdingen.
> 
> View attachment 513252
> 
> ...


And I'll do the same with the Selby sign. Maybe a couple of photos of the town too because Selby has it's charms....................I think.


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> By a curious coincidence my last ride was through Selby's German twin town, Leinfenden-Echterdingen.
> 
> View attachment 513252
> 
> ...



I'll keep an eye out next time I'm passing through


----------



## cyberknight (7 Apr 2020)

struggled today, back ache most of the way an into that wind for a good half of it  
34 miles around the local lanes past twycross zoo and then back home .


----------



## Mike_P (7 Apr 2020)

IT decided to order improve the capacity of the main work at home connection to the office computer to restrict access to the secondary one between 1 and 3 today, must be some logic there somewhere. Guess who uses the secondary one – take lunch they suggested, which I interpreted as then go out on the bike. So an early afternoon ride and warm enough to leave the leg warmers in the drawer. Avoiding the narrow paths in the country park resulted today in heading west on the A59, to also avoid the climb of the lengthy middle Oaker Bank, only one HGV passed westbound before I reached Hampsthwaite crossroads although eastbound was a bit more hectic.




Normally my outbound route would be northbound from left to right, so it was a rare case of an outbound ride turning south to tackle Burley Bank and then head west along Penny Pot. At the right turn onto Penny Pot a lack of social distancing occurred as a car turned right from the east with the drivers window partially down It had been noticeable that the southerly wind was not as light as predicted and it was a slower than normal slog upgrade pass the, closed, Sun Inn on the way to Norwood. East along Broad Dubb Road so a cross wind but then it heads south-east so a cross head wind and the climb next to Little Armscliffe was plainly going to be slow as on the approach the speed stayed firmly with the first digit of 1 rather than the normal 2




Then down to Beckwithshaw and onto the western extremity of the World Championship circuit, nice smooth roads…thought I had a puncture or two the ride was very rough as a I descended the upper parts of Pot Bank




Slow around the bends, and over the bridge for the climb of the lengthy southern Oaker Bank




along which evidence of the Championships still clings on.




Reached 34.4mph on the decent of the middle Oaker Bank, the one outbound I was avoiding climbing. 15.91 miles @ 13.1 mph avg and 1138ft climbed and back home just before 3. Job done oh – hang on back to the job…


----------



## tribanjules (7 Apr 2020)

Tuesday. First evening with just a shirt on top. Bournville king's Norton tanworth danzley Letchworth esrlswood.


----------



## Donger (7 Apr 2020)

A bit of a mixed bag tonight, with some learning points. As I was getting a bit bored with riding the same lanes close to home over and over again, I headed northwards instead this evening, along the cycle path at the side of the Gloucester Western By-Pass. As this is only barely 2 metres wide, I was glad I didn't meet anyone coming the other way, as I wouldn't have liked to have to move right to the edge of the by-pass on one side or into the brambles on the other side of the track. I did a detour into Hempsted and decided to go along a little lane down near the Severn at the Rea. That was another mistake. Everyone and their wives were down there walking in pairs, and the lane wasn't wide enough for social distancing. I turned tail and carried on around the by-pass cycle path and across the Severn near Thomas Telford's old bridge, eventually turning back when I hit 6 miles from home at Highnam Court roundabout.

On the way back I took in the "Highnam mile" ... a one mile long estate road surrounding the housing estate at Highnam, before making use of a big wide bus lane on the way back to Gloucester. The usually appalling Over Roundabout was completely traffic-free when I got there, which was a real novelty. Curiosity got the better of me, and I detoured through Gloucester city centre which was eerily quiet. I passed the Land Registry, where I worked for 36 years. No traffic at all, but the usual collection of five or more drunks were lying around on the grass outside as always. I criss-crossed my way across the city, passing the park and the infamous Cromwell Street before crossing the canal and passing through the near deserted docks. After a quick sprint down the A38 to Tuffley, I returned home through the Kingsway estate, getting back in about 1 hour 15 mins, having done 16.9 miles. I enjoyed the second half of the ride, but won't be using that cycle path again. Quite apart from the width issues, there were far too many broken bottles strewn around for my liking.

Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## derrick (7 Apr 2020)

Another quick solo spin, still a bit of wind on the way back, but lovely blue skies. Nice beer in the garden when i finished. Nice riding with the roads so quiet.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3266185716#kudos


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2020)

So, today was going to be different: an early start would be made, and moderately epic distances would be cycled.

That was the theory anyway, right up to the point I pulled my back helping Beautiful Daughter to learn to ride yesterday. I decided I could still try, and see what happened: If it hurt from the start, I could always go back to bed, failing that I'd go for a few K's, then complain at everyone for the rest of the day.

Limped my way down the stairs to the garage, I'm not sure why, it's not like limping helps a bad back. Bag on bike. Bike outside, roll gingerly along drive. Back pain almost vanished instantly.

Mwahahaaa...





Plans rapidly went from a gentle pootle around the local farms, to some serious distance, well serious for me anyway. I decided to try for Gutenberg, a round trip of about 75k; two weeks of lockdown have not done anything for my hobbit-like figure and it was time my legs remembered what they were there for, besides, I need some different places to photograph.






I was aiming for a distant valley in the range of hills called the Swabian Jura. This is in fact visible from our kitchen window which is a useful visual aid for showing off later as long as I didn't mention that I was going along the valley so I didn't have to do any serious climbing.

Not unexpectedly no-one was remotely impressed when I pointed this out on my return, which is why I'm going on about it here.






Slightly closer view of the hill, taken from the railway station as Owen, (Pronounced Au-en. don't ask me I jut live here) This was the route I took when I first started cycling slightly longer distances, on the basis that if there's a railway line along the valley it couldn't be _that _steep, and if I did have to bail I could at least catch the train home. It came in useful more recently, when a client with learning difficulties got on the wrong train and ended up stuck and rather confused on this station. No-one ever managed to work out how she ended up here but at least I knew how to get her back.

But I digress...






I followed the railway pretty closely. The line stops at the village of Oberlenningen and as I didn't want to be out all day, I considered turning there, but I knew that the prettier part of the valley came after this...






It turns out that I have no self control in these matters: I kept going. This is headwater country, the hills are steep and forested, with cliffs and huge rock outcrops, some with farmhouses perched on top, and streams running under the cycleway.






Gutenberg is at the head of the valley. It's higher than my village which is at the top of a hill, but at the south end of the village the road points skyward and winds up the hillside like those roads you get on cartoons, where one side is a cliff and the other is a drop into unknown depths.

In my over ambitious imagination I've planned a route into the hills on an old railway line, that comes back down into this valley so I have a relaxed return to Stuttgart, if for no other reason than the ridge itself is the Rhine/Danube watershed and I like the idea of crossing the continental divide. Mind you, I've been planning that for a while with absolutely no evidence of it happening, so don't hold your breath.

Anyway, it was ten in the morning and I was feeling guilty that I'd be out until after midday, so I took a couple of pictures of the church and village, and went back the way I'd come.






Thankfully, this meant riding downhill for a bit...






So I could make good progress for a while.







Crossing the river Neckar, According to the memorial the bridge was built in the 1600's, destroyed in 1945 and rebuilt in 1946. It was replaced by a concrete monstrosity a few metres upstream and now serves cyclists and pedestrians.

After leaving the Neckar valley, I can get the first view of my village. The name of the village is taken from an old local word for part of a castle, so it makes sense it is on top of a hill and visible for miles. As I mentioned above this has the advantage of a view from the kitchen window that many millionaires would envy, but it does mean every ride ends with some fairly steep climbing...






It could be worse though...


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2020)

Under normal circumstances on a beautiful day like today. I'd have done a long loop into the countryside or a one way trip to somewhere like Newmarket or Lowestoft and got the train home. However I'm trying to show a little bit of responsibility by staying fairly local so all I did was 2 x 25.5 mile laps of a circuit from home to Levington & Nacton. turning up the Bucklesham Road at St. Augustine's roundabout then diverting up to Kesgrave, back down through Martlesham to Bucklesham and a quick loop of Kirton. It really was lovely out there in shorts & a short sleeved top!











https://www.strava.com/activities/3266449215


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Apr 2020)

More sunshine today and I have a weeks holiday off work as my daughter is going a bit stir crazy at home on her own all day, we made it till today before she asked if I was going on a longer ride yet😂. I set off to Whixall, Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood over the canal to Alkington, back to Hollinswood, Tilstock, Prees, over the railway back to Coton, Coton Wood, Braynes Hall, Waterloo,through Edstaston back onto the Whitchurch Road, Creamore, Ryebank, Foxholes, Horton and back home. The traffic is the same as usual here but more people out walking than usual, quite a few cyclists about, some of them looked like they were dressed for the middle of winter! 33.01 miles @15.7mph without getting too far from home.I’m lucky this part of deepest darkest rural North Shropshire has lots of lanes to use without needing to go down the same one twice.


----------



## Mr Celine (7 Apr 2020)

I got fed up pretending to work from home, more so because the sun was out. I'm due three days worth of excercise so went out to use up two of them and by using the now quiet main roads don't need to social distance from any peds. The summer bike has being going fine on it's two previous outings but today decided to throw the chain twice in the first ten miles. And I've only just re-wrapped the bars with pristine white bar tape.
The only stop apart from those mechanicals was on Kelso Bridge -




This is looking upstream to the Junction Pool, a famous salmon beat, where the River Teviot (on the left) joins the River Tweed. The bridge was built by John Rennie and he copied the design for his Waterloo Bridge in Londonshire.

Today's map -






33.7 miles @16.4 mph 513m up.


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Apr 2020)

I had a lovely sunset ride on Monday evening. Climbed Coxgrove Hill, through Pucklechurch and up Hinton past the Bull.

When I got to the A46 I was running short of time so I rode north to j18 of the M4. Never seen it so deserted!

After that, I bombed past Mr Dyson's house at Dodington, before turning west along Dodington Lane & returning home via Yate. My son had been out on a short ride & I caught up with him a couple of miles from home.

My relatives like to see the videos from my rides so I have put one together from this one 
View: https://youtu.be/lqwkPOZ6oSc


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Under normal circumstances on a beautiful day like today. I'd have done a long loop into the countryside or a one way trip to somewhere like Newmarket or Lowestoft and got the train home. However I'm trying to show a little bit of responsibility by staying fairly local so all I did was 2 x 25.5 mile laps of a circuit from home to Levington & Nacton. turning up the Bucklesham Road at St. Augustine's roundabout then diverting up to Kesgrave, back down through Martlesham to Bucklesham and a quick loop of Kirton. It really was lovely out there in shorts & a short sleeved top!
> View attachment 513330
> 
> View attachment 513331
> ...


I bet it was fairly quiet at St.Augustines ? I used to work in Felixstowe Road and I had two routes I did lunchtimes, if I had an hour lunch. One was to cycle along Bucklesham Road to the school, sometimes a bit further and then back. I did try going up to Brightwell and then back along Foxhall Road but that was too busy and a nightmare getting across the A12. The other route was to cycle up Bixley Rd to Foxhall Rd, turning right and along Foxhall Rd as far as Broadland Drive, turning left here and then doing about 8 laps on this estate which was just under a mile per lap. Lunchtimes it was quiet. But the worst bit was always either Bixley Drive and St.Augustines. Sometimes I`d cut through Broke Hall.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Apr 2020)

Mr Celine said:


> I got fed up pretending to work from home, more so because the sun was out. I'm due three days worth of excercise so went out to use up two of them and by using the now quiet main roads don't need to social distance from any peds. The summer bike has being going fine on it's two previous outings but today decided to throw the chain twice in the first ten miles. And I've only just re-wrapped the bars with pristine white bar tape.
> The only stop apart from those mechanicals was on Kelso Bridge -
> View attachment 513333
> 
> ...


Did you discover what threw the chain ? I used to have the odd throwing off whilst going from large to small chainrings. I fitted a chain catcher a couple of years back and all has been OK until a couple of weeks ago it threw the chain, perhaps a bad gear change on my part. However the chain catcher put the chain back on so no stopping and furthermore to greasy hands !


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I bet it was fairly quiet at St.Augustines ? I used to work in Felixstowe Road and I had two routes I did lunchtimes, if I had an hour lunch. One was to cycle along Bucklesham Road to the school, sometimes a bit further and then back. I did try going up to Brightwell and then back along Foxhall Road but that was too busy and a nightmare getting across the A12. The other route was to cycle up Bixley Rd to Foxhall Rd, turning right and along Foxhall Rd as far as Broadland Drive, turning left here and then doing about 8 laps on this estate which was just under a mile per lap. Lunchtimes it was quiet. But the worst bit was always either Bixley Drive and St.Augustines. Sometimes I`d cut through Broke Hall.


Quiet doesn't begin to cover it!. If you include the ride I did a couple of weeks ago which was 3 laps of a similar route, I have had to negotiate the A14 Nacton Interchange, Ransomes Industrial Estate and St. Augustines roundabouts 5 times (all the busiest in the area normally) and only had to stop once to let one vehicle out. And this was early to mid afternoon...


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Apr 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Did you discover what threw the chain ? I used to have the odd throwing off whilst going from large to small chainrings. I fitted a chain catcher a couple of years back and all has been OK until a couple of weeks ago it threw the chain, perhaps a bad gear change on my part. However the chain catcher put the chain back on so no stopping and furthermore to greasy hands !


The cause was a salty bunged up FD cable on my other (winter) bike. For several months I've got used to having to wrench the front shifter to get it to shift up on to the big ring. I forgot I don't have to do that on the summer bike, which has brand new cables on it and shifts up beautifully with a gently nudge. A ham fisted shove sends the chain right off. After the second time it happened I managed to remember to be gentle for the rest of the ride. 
*** note to self. Adjust limit screw before next ride.***


----------



## gavroche (8 Apr 2020)

I haven't been out for a ride since March 20th, only been using the turbo since then but miss not being on the road. I will stick to my decision not to go out riding until this is over though as I am a stubborn git . I may have a long wait, maybe June or possibly July at the earliest I think. Oh well, at least the turbo is working well.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2020)

Another early one. Off to Creacombe and bull and bear. From there it was up to Westlake. I stopped on the bridge over the Yealm at New England... no dippers.
Back to Yealmpton, then Bull and Bear again. From Holbeton to Battisborough a milk tanker had spilled milk up the road. It was smelly, but fresh.... I’m glad I’m not there later!

Down the hill at Membland and home. A nice ride. 21 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3270123881


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> I haven't been out for a ride since March 20th, only been using the turbo since then but miss not being on the road. I will stick to my decision not to go out riding until this is over though as I am a stubborn git . I may have a long wait, maybe June or possibly July at the earliest I think. Oh well, at least the turbo is working well.


Well done you , l am in the same boat and after all, what are a few weeks or a month or two out of a lifetime if it means more people survive the virus and hopefully the whole problem runs its course more quickly !


----------



## matticus (8 Apr 2020)

Short* errand ride on the way home last night - dropping off key documents for home working colleagues.

*35 miles


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2020)

Out for an hour with my partner. She's a self confessed fair weather cyclist and only cycles between April and September weather dependent. Need to get her back cycling fit for longer distances for later on the year for an Autumn 100k Audax.
We went out yesterday and did the same route today. A nice 12 mile loop. Hoping to build up nice and easy does it.


----------



## Old jon (8 Apr 2020)

More blue sky! It would be a shame to waste blue sky on a Wednesday so I adjusted the chain on the fixed and off I went.

It was early too, for me. Normal start time is about 9:30, misses the school run nicely, this morning was about 8:00. In ordinary times rush very slowly hour. Today quiet indeed, as I suspect most places are. This does not change some habits of course, still ride through Holbeck to miss that awkward right turn. Through Hunslet and up the hill to John o’ Gaunts, then a left turn to Woodlesford. Down the hill, left to cross both waterways and up to Swillington.

Garforth next, and I did not notice the turbines at Hook Moor. Soon remedied, ride around the northern edge of town, cross the railway line and continue to the roundabout over the M1. Turbines in sight, and not spinning at all. I was spinning though, no choice with no freewheel, and the road is sort of quick. The gates at Lotherton Hall were open, but decorated with signs, ‘No Admittance’ they read. Not a problem, turn left to Aberford.



That left turn onto Cattle Lane really tees me off, three big lumps of ironmongery right on the line you want to ride. Yup, go wide and miss them. It is a bit up and down to Barwick, from Cock Beck to the maypole can work the legs and lungs a bit. Which is what this bike riding is about, yup? Another crest before Scholes, then after the former railway bridge things level nicely. A brisk pedal along a short stretch of A64, a right turn onto the first of three lanes, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall, barely a gradient to share between them.

Reached the A58 and on a vagrant whim went straight across onto the other bit of Red Hall Lane. I could not remember if the road went anywhere. Seemed not, when I reached the end, but looking at the map now, maybe it does. Next time. Back to the Wetherby Road, turn right to the Ring Road, and when there turn right again. Must have had my exploring hat on, I have not ridden on the Ring Road in a long time. Crossed it aye, you cannot escape Leeds without doing that. Although there is a gap, sort of Colton to Middleton, I suppose. Anyway, riding towards the A61, cut a corner and then onto Street Lane and back to the Oakwood Clock.

For once, I crossed the Aire on Leeds Bridge as a slightly more direct route home. This involved riding through Leeds centre, just to see how busy it was not. The corner of Hunslet often ridden through had a day off, it might have added another mile to the total of thirty three covered this morning. But it did not subtract from the smile as I reached home.
Edit to correct a spelling mistake. eejut!!

Wandering around invisible contours . . .


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Apr 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> 12 mile circuit round the outside of the airport on the tandem with Mrs A_T. Lovely day,.


Same route today on my bike... another lovely day but headwind back. I met someone out walking who I last worked with in 1983, turned out he's just moved back to Morpeth and was out for a long walk, so good to catch up!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2020)

A twenty mile local loop today, nice weather, bib shorts and short sleeves jersey weather.

Up the hills and down to the Astons then along to south Moreton, up the hill again to see Wittenham Clumps in the distance down to Cholsey via St Mary’s Church were Agatha Christie is buried, the to the outskirts is Wallingford, then through Brightwell again back to Didcot and home.

Miles: 20 (approx, I paused my watch at Cholsey and forgot to put it back on)
S.I.: minus 0 didn’t speak to a soul, no one, zilch, bugger all.
Weather: smashing.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Apr 2020)

Old jon said:


> More blue sky! It would be a shame to waste blue sky on a Wednesday so I adjusted the chain on the fixed and off I went.
> Through Hunslet and up the hill to John o’ Gaunts, then a left turn to Woodlesford. Down the hill, left to cross both waterways and up to Swillington.


You rode past my dad's old bungalow's front door on Holmsley Lane just before the hill down to the A639 through Woodlesford- small world!
Does your fixed have a freewheel- that's a long way to have to keep pedalling especially downhil Jon!]!


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2020)

*Mod Note*
This thread is for writing about your actual bike rides. It is a very popular thread and should be respected as the celebration of cycling that it has always been.
We know circumstances are very difficult for a lot of people and we would really appreciate it if members would please use other apprropriate threads for discussions about turbo riding, any reasons for not riding, the behaviour of the general public and especially all discussions about coronavirus.
Very many thanks.


----------



## Chromatic (8 Apr 2020)

20 miles around the same lanes and roads that I've been riding around for the last couple of weeks. Stopped for a church pic again and will post it in the usual place.
Seemed to be a lot windier out than it looked from indoors and I found it a bit of a struggle for the first half of the ride.
Weather nice and sunny, traffic fairly light.
Another enjoyable ride.


----------



## Old jon (8 Apr 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Does your fixed have a freewheel- that's a long way to have to keep pedalling especially downhil Jon!]!



The clue, thanks for the chance to say this, is in the name. Fixed. Pool Bank, Creskeld Lane and Black Hill Road, oh, and that drop from Eccup through Weardley have all been done on the fixed. Uphill is difficult though.
Small world number two, I saw you mentioned Morpeth in a post, one of my great mates, and a brilliant musician came from there. Sadly gone now, but Ewen is still remembered.


----------



## gavgav (8 Apr 2020)

Stunning warm evening ride, first in shorts for 2020, around current lockdown route.

Hardly a breath of wind, 0 runners and less cyclists, but more cars unfortunately. Annoyance on the narrow lane, where a farmer had dumped his truck, in the middle of the road, both doors wide open, so had to squeeze past, on the verge. About 2 minutes later he comes barrelling past, on another narrow bit, giving me hardly any room. Prat!!

Need to find a couple more short routes, like this, that avoid as many people as possible, to avoid this one becoming monotonous.

12.35 miles at 12.7mph avg. Shaved another 2 seconds off the duration though


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Apr 2020)

Old jon said:


> The clue, thanks for the chance to say this, is in the name. Fixed. Pool Bank, Creskeld Lane and Black Hill Road, oh, and that drop from Eccup through Weardley have all been done on the fixed. Uphill is difficult though.
> Small world number two, I saw you mentioned Morpeth in a post, one of my great mates, and a brilliant musician came from there. Sadly gone now, but Ewen is still remembered.


Tell me you've got a front brake!! - then at least you can take your feet off the pedals and 'wheeeeee' all the way down... I catapulted myself every time I tried to slow or stop on my friends fixed- couldn't get the hang of it until he got a freewheel then really enjoyed it.... I apologise just remembered you'd call it a single-speed then, oops!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Apr 2020)

My daily allowance of outdoor exercise has been used for other things the last couple of days so I was glad to get out and ride today. I used the Raleigh for the first proper outing of the year which was also the test of the new Cambium saddle.

Not too busy round the village to start with and the A49 was quieter than the last couple of times I've been out (although one of the drivers who overtook still _had _to squeeze past when someone was coming the other way )

This bike feels so good after riding the knockabout bike through what has felt like a really long winter. On the section between Condover and Ryton there was a loud ping from the rear as a car went past. I was pretty sure it was a stone flicked against my spokes but stopped to check the wheel over and also adjusted the saddle.

The bike just seemed to fly along with ease after the adjustment and after passing through Longnor and Acton Burnell I decided to extend the ride out to Cound Moor, Harnage and Cound as I was getting along so well. The house with the flags at Cound was showing a St. Piran's Cross today.

Cound Stank to Cross Houses was done at the sort of speed I can only aspire to on the Hawk before I headed back onto the lanes through Berrington, King Street and back to Condover. The final blast up to the A49 was great and made better by the road being as quiet as it was.

I didn't count the number of cyclists today but there were plenty out including a few (obvious) family groups brought out by the change to warm weather. I'm pleased to say that I haven't seen any groups other than families when I've been out.

I stopped to check if one rider was okay - she was, the water bottle had just decided to drop out.

The saddle seems good. I got a little fidgety on it at points in the ride but those moments passed and otherwise I hardly thought about it.

23.6 miles at 15.7 mph average.

Just a couple of snaps as I wasn't aiming to stop for photos.






First outing for the Raleigh with the new Cambium saddle.





View to the Stretton Hills from just outside Great Ryton.


----------



## Old jon (8 Apr 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Tell me you've got a front brake!! - then at least you can take your feet off the pedals and 'wheeeeee' all the way down...



A brake on each wheel, thanks. Once upon a time, I tried that trick . . .

These days I ride clipped in, and stay that way. Mostly.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Apr 2020)

The Defy found itself with a slightly annoyed rider late afternoon today; the work laptop had frozen, probably lost the entire afternoons work and then refused to let me login again. A quick way to resolve the mind was to do what I avoided yesterday and tackle the southbound climb of the middle Oaker Bank in a reasonably respectable 30 seconds slower than my faster which I presume was on a day of northerly wind. Todays wind at last had a sense of normality about being quite definitely a westerly. West briefly on Penny Pot and then the normal route I referred to yesterday across the A59 which again was busy with eastbound HGVs. On the decent of Rawdon Lane I was grateful for the axillary brake levers as it really was a case of sitting upright and playing spot the pot hole. Through Hampsthwaite remembering for once not to go to Clapham Green and instead the climb of the eastern Clint Bank. I was not the only cyclist heading up it and two, should they have been riding together, obviously confirmed no regard to social distancing by turning onto the Nidderdale Greenway with no chance of being 2m from someone coming the other way. Eventually overtook the other cyclist I had been following, not an easy task on a upward gradient trying to work out if its safe to overtake 2m distant and get back in before a vehicle approaches in the opposite direction. Turned north where it joins onto the western Clint Bank from Birstwith and the top of the climbing eventually hovered into view.




Then down Whipley Bank matching my previous best time




to Ripley and home via Killinghall from where to the A59 I managed my best time this year despite a cross head wind. I said it nice having a westerly again but tomorrows forecast is an easterly
12.21.miles @ 12.8mph avg with 1014ft climbed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Apr 2020)

It was a lovely sunny afternoon. I got the summer bike out and pumped up the tyres. It was the usual Ashleworth route that I chose. The wood anemones at Brand Green are still superb and the bluebells are beginning to show. The usual superb blooms of Lady's Smock were nowhere to be seen down on the Hams. They must have been affected by the flooding. Hopefully they will pop back up. There were 3 Little Egrets on the Hams tho' and at a new bit of pool lots of first year swans had gathered. The ride north had a hint of headwind but wasn't a hindrance really. The occasional Buzzard was enjoying soaring. Lovely warm spring day. 48 smiles


----------



## JPBoothy (8 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A twenty mile local loop today, nice weather, bib shorts and short sleeves jersey weather.
> 
> Up the hills and down to the Astons then along to south Moreton, up the hill again to see Wittenham Clumps in the distance down to Cholsey via St Mary’s Church were Agatha Christie is buried, the to the outskirts is Wallingford, then through Brightwell again back to Didcot and home.
> 
> ...


Nice Bike 👍


----------



## chriswoody (8 Apr 2020)

Headed out early today to ride over the Heide. Quiet country lanes soon gave way to the forest and I flew along in the spring sunshine enjoying the solitude of the forest. As I rode down towards Wildech I came across a small farm in the midst of the forest, with a pasture for horses in a clearing. The barn was typical of the wooden framed architecture prevalent in this region. 






The track wound on through the trees, alternating from gravel to sand and all variants between, providing a challenging but enjoyable ride.






After 20km of wonderful forest tracks I reached Angelbeck Teich and sat down on the bench for second Breakfast. Besides somebody on the other bank fishing, I was in complete solitude and hadn't seen another soul all morning.






After breakfast I headed on towards to the Teifantal. Reaching the top, I headed down a track that swung me round to the start of the ridgeline. This early in the morning I had the place to myself and with the wind in my back, I flew along the ridge, bouncing over the roots and having a whale of a time as the bike handled the terrain with aplomb.






All to soon it was over and then the track met the road. For the next 6km I flew along perfect country roads towards the next section of Heide. Then it was over 30km of riding along tracks winding between heather cloaked moor and woodland. Eventually I emerged at the nature reserve at Eschede. I had a peanut butter sarnie in one of the hides, watching the birds coming and going in the lakes below.





Then it was off exploring again as I'd discovered a new section of forest track heading back to Reberlah and from there on towards home. On perfect forest trails I wound between the trees and looked up into perfect blue skies punctuated by the rare sight of aircraft vapour trails. 






After 89 kilometres I finally reached my home, with tired legs but elated and content with a stunning springtime ride. I am really fortunate at the moment, to not only be living in a country that's encouraging unlimited exercise, but also to have such amazing riding opportunities on my doorstep. In all the ride I only saw a tiny handful of people, all easily avoided, complete and blissful solitude in the most amazing countryside.


----------



## itboffin (8 Apr 2020)

lovely ride today the first of the year in just shorts & jersey no other layers, a good 21C here in Windshire with a light 7-8 mph wind, I only had a limited amount of time so blitzed the main loop out and enjoyed a slightly convoluted cool down ride home.

16.35 miles avg 18.6 mph then 9.1 miles @ 15.5 mph, not hard to guess which way the wind was blowing


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2020)

Another early morning turbo session watching the birds feeding


----------



## Algarvecycling (9 Apr 2020)

Cycling still permitted here in Portugal, albeit solo and staying in our respective regions. 
For the Easter weekend we have to tighten that further to our local municipal areas only so I'll hit the trails and do mtb. 

Weather hasn't been great by local standards which helps keep folks indoors. Beaches closed anyway. Without tourists, it is very quiet, might see only 1 or 2 other cyclists on my rides and a handful of walkers/runners.


----------



## geocycle (9 Apr 2020)

Today’s corona ride was to Littledale, a cluster of farms and a 200m 20% climb. Fantastic views to the coast and Lake District and completely on my own. while I would prefer to be in Malham or Dent as in normal times, I’m quite enjoying teasing out short routes in my local area.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2020)

Another 15 miles for me today. Quite a headwind in places and I even had to wear my gloves at one stage. I am begining to get the hang of this cycling malarkey I think. 

Lovely empty roads as well. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Apr 2020)

Anti clockwise round my Acton Burnell loop this morning, going the longer way over Lyth Hill on the way out.

For a bit of frivolity I decided to use the Kingpin this time which hasn't been out for a long time. This is a bike that isn't fast but brings a smile to the face and revives the novelty when riding the same old roads.

I say it's not fast, but even so I caught another rider on the way into Ryton. This presented a bit of a dilemma as I was having to hold back and only having the 3 speeds I don't have tall enough gearing to make an overtake stick if he decided to start pressing on. Fortunately it was solved for me when he turned off at the next junction.

The rest of the ride was nicely uneventful. There were fewer cyclists out today (no more than I'd usually see on a nice spring day) and more cars out. In fact, discounting the A49 still being slightly quieter than usual, you'd hardly know that there was supposed to be a crisis from the amount of motor traffic.

No speedometer on this bike so I don't have figures. I think it's just under 18 miles for the variation of the route that I did and I was out for about an hour and a half.

The freewheel seems to have developed a bit of drag so I think I'm going to have to service the Sturmey Archer hub, which is a bit daunting as I haven't done one before.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (9 Apr 2020)

104km yesterday and 1060m of climbing in glorious sunshine. Was over dressed a bit so had to get rid of a layer. Having done 70km the day before I was a bit pooped. Average 27km/ hr.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

I've been a fettlin' my road bike and the cleats in my shoes today, when i finished I went out for a test ride, just a a loop up the hill to Chilton, down to Rowstock through Harwell village then back home, loads of cyclists out today one who I crossed paths with about three times, and another that past me in my village so fast I though she was going to break the sound barrier. made me jump so she did.

Anyway I am pleased to report that my fettlin' worked and my cleats are tickity boo.

Miles: 9
S.I.: 0
Weather: feckin' glorious.

Some Go Pro photos.







Its nice out.
















This girly was really going for it.





We kept crossing each other path today.


----------



## tribanjules (9 Apr 2020)

After last night's "off" it was a gentle ebike pedal to local park to loosen the leg up. This is a model of Elan valley from where Birmingham gets its water


----------



## Donger (9 Apr 2020)

A glorious spring evening for a lockdown exercise ride. Did a loop out to Haresfield and Standish, returning via Epney and Elmore for a one hour, 15.8 mile ride in warm, sunny conditions. In normal times, this would have been rush hour near Haresfield:




All the lanes were like that. I think I only saw 3 or 4 cars all ride. This was near Standish church:




Overtook a couple of cyclists near Elmore, giving them a good wide pass, then encountered a few individual cyclists coming the other way. No cars though:




Made one final stop at the riverside in Stonebench for a swig of orange and a gaze at one of my favourite views of the Severn:




What a great ride.
Anyway, stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## figbat (9 Apr 2020)

Around 18 miles of mostly off-road in glorious sunshine, warm, very little wind - felt like summer. I’m also sporting a t-shirt tan. One objective today was to pay my respects at a local memorial - it is somewhat hidden away up on the Ridgeway (although does show up on OS maps); I first stopped and read it just a week or so ago and realised the anniversary of the event it marked was today, so I made sure to stop on my ride today.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Apr 2020)

Obviously a weather front across the country because it was dull and overcast with a cold easterly requiring a return to leg warmers and a long sleeve jersey. To take advantage of that easterly up the middle Oaker Bank again today in order to head west along Penny Pot for a quicker than normal trip along there. Did the Hampsthwaite-Clapham Green-Menwith-Penny Pot circuit in reverse. It stayed dull and overcast with the cold easterly evident as a headwind but of little benefit as a tailwind. Of course as soon as I got home the sun broke through albeit briefly. 16.23 miles @ 13.1mph avg and 1046ft climbed. No photos – did not realise the GoPro had swopped to camera rather than video mode


----------



## tribanjules (9 Apr 2020)

figbat said:


> Around 18 miles of mostly off-road in glorious sunshine, warm, very little wind - felt like summer. I’m also sporting a t-shirt tan. One objective today was to pay my respects at a local memorial - it is somewhat hidden away up on the Ridgeway (although does show up on OS maps); I first stopped and read it just a week or so ago and realised the anniversary of the event it marked was today, so I made sure to stop on my ride today.
> 
> View attachment 513797


Wow yes I remember coming across that years back. Must google the story


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Apr 2020)

Lovely and warm from the off. Down to Yealmpton and up through the lanes to Westlake. Down to Ermington and over Penquit.
I took a new bit of lane to Ludbrook, then via Sheepham to Modbury.

The hedgerows were looking great. Bluebell, stitchwort, red campion, violet, ferns and speedwell. But I was looking for something in particular...

From Modbury along the A379 and a turn for Holbeton. I was going fairly quickly when I saw a flash of colour..... a quick about turn!

Early purple orchids.

Home via the coast road. In Newton Ferrers I saw my first ever Devon Red Kite.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3278756539


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Apr 2020)

Another lovely spring morning so I got the Galaxy out today for its first ride of the season. Keeping things simple I repeated the route I did on the Raleigh a couple of days ago: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cross Houses, Condover & back.

Looking at my notes, due to the poor weather last summer I haven't actually done a proper ride on this bike since last July  so it was gratifying that I felt completely at home with the riding position and gear shifters within yards of leaving home.

In a reversal of yesterday, fewer motorists and more cycles and walkers out today. I was quicker than some of the riders and with quiet roads it was no problem giving wide overtakes. I was slightly unimpressed by the one cyclist who cut a corner by going the wrong way down a one way street - the time saving was miniscule so, why?

It was bin day at Longnor so I held back and waited patiently to be allowed past. After Acton Burnell the roads were quieter still and the majority of the people I saw were walking. Today's flag at Cound was a yellow smiley face one. I thought I might have a good tailwind on the way home but it didn't seem to be helping particularly.

Got home feeling absolutely buzzing with energy. I need rides like that.

23.6 miles today at 15.9 mph average.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I went for a ride today , we haven’t been out together for about a week. And what a lovely day for it too, stunning weather, Easter weekend is usually shite for weather innit?

Anyway we headed out to a longish loop today to the other side of Wallingford to the village of Warborough where there’s a nice village shop about 10 miles into the journey, TFMP popped in got a couple of coffees and two Eccles cakes and we sat on the bench in the church yard opposite and enjoyed the sunshine and peacefulness.

After the break we set off towards Stadhampton along the hilly road where TFMP passed a person on a bike who was struggling up the hill. This person was wearing jeans, a hoodie, a hi-vis vest and heavy looking shoes, he/she was grind gears, wavering in the road and pedalling with the insteps of his/her feet. As soon as TFMP got level the rider wasn’t having it and tried to take TFMP down, didn’t stand a chance, when I past the rider he/she just gave up. Why do some bike riders make life difficult for themselves?

Eventually we got back towards Didcot and decided to round the mileage up.

Miles: 30.06
S.I.: 0 ( although there were loads of cyclists out today on some very exotic machines) . 
Weather: Feckin Glorious.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2020)

Working tomorrow so another early start doing the food shop before the queues start got me back home and ready to ride at 1030 . Full summer kit time . Plan was for an hour up through Newtown Linford which is still deserted but where the one parked car decided to set off and do a 3 point turn in front of me . On to the quiet lanes and up Polly Botts was going for another quick time but blew up halfway up and had to just spin up the last bit ended up only 30 seconds slower than last week so still not too shabby . Around the back of Markfield into Thornton . Dropped down and then climbed out past the reservoir . Heading back to Markfield took the right turn to Markfield to Ratby to extend my normal loop .Into Groby and over the empty A50 back into Anstey and up the hill to home . Over estimated the distance as I was out for 1 hr and 1 min  in which time I'd covered 16.2 miles with 1100ft of upness . After a  it was time for some gardening another of my favourite activities not but I like a neat garden so I force myself


----------



## gavgav (10 Apr 2020)

I woke up another year older, this morning and with the glorious warm sunshine I got out for a Birthday ride, to stave off the depression of not being able to celebrate with family and friends, today.

With the roads now being much drier, I brought the Carbon racer out of hibernation and set off for a 20 miler, which is a bit longer than I’ve been doing during lockdown, but not too far.

First observation was how busy the supermarket, across the road was, and wondering to myself why anyone would be risking those places this weekend.....There were quite a few people out walking, through Meole estate, so I was glad to get out onto the quiet roads through Hook-aGate and Annscroft. It was such a pleasure to be out on this bike, again, much lighter and more pleasurable to ride.

Turned through Exfords Green and Stapleton, crossing the eerily quiet A49 with not even a sound of traffic nearby, before joining the lanes to Ryton and Longnor. These were quite busy, with cyclists, runners and walkers, so care had to be taken to keep a good gap, but all was fine, as I arrived in Longnor.

I then turned North and that’s where this bike really comes into its own, with some long fast generally downhill roads, through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford, on which I didn’t see a single car and that’s unheard of down there. Loads of cyclists though 🙂

There is a bit of climbing to Cantlop and then up the double dip, but the bike was gliding and keeping up a decent speed, for me at least.

Busiest section of the ride, for traffic, was along the last half mile road to home, where I was passed by a tractor and trailer, but then every time it came to the monstrous speed bumps, I was too fast for it and so had to slow to avoid undertaking it. It then turned into the field just before the supermarket.

The most enjoyable ride I’ve had, for a long while, 20.6 miles at 13.8mph avg speed


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> I woke up another year older, this morning and with the glorious warm sunshine I got out for a Birthday ride, to stave off the depression of not being able to celebrate with family and friends, today.
> 
> With the roads now being much drier, I brought the Carbon racer out of hibernation and set off for a 20 miler, which is a bit longer than I’ve been doing during lockdown, but not too far.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday hope you have a good day


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> Working tomorrow so another early start doing the food shop before the queues start got me back home and ready to ride at 1030 . Full summer kit time . Plan was for an hour up through Newtown Linford which is still deserted but where the one parked car decided to set off and do a 3 point turn in front of me . On to the quiet lanes and up Polly Botts was going for another quick time but blew up halfway up and had to just spin up the last bit ended up only 30 seconds slower than last week so still not too shabby . Around the back of Markfield into Thornton . Dropped down and then climbed out past the reservoir . Heading back to Markfield took the right turn to Markfield to Ratby to extend my normal loop .Into Groby and over the empty A50 back into Anstey and up the hill to home . Over estimated the distance as I was out for 1 hr and 1 min  in which time I'd covered 16.2 miles with 1100ft of upness . After a  it was time for some gardening another of my favourite activities not but I like a neat garden so I rode myself




Polly Boots Lane.Not been up there for yonks.I blew just thinking about it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> I woke up another year older, this morning and with the glorious warm sunshine I got out for a Birthday ride, to stave off the depression of not being able to celebrate with family and friends, today.
> 
> With the roads now being much drier, I brought the Carbon racer out of hibernation and set off for a 20 miler, which is a bit longer than I’ve been doing during lockdown, but not too far.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Old jon (10 Apr 2020)

A bit cloudy out there this morning. And a distinct lack of pressure in the back tyre. One of the joys, off with the wheel and tyre, valve half detached from inner tube. Fit and inflate a spare tube and ride away.

The new usual approach to the bottom of Cardigan Road, not half as scenic as the towpath, but almost certainly quieter. Just a thought, the towpath is likely older than anything along Kirkstall Road. The old tannery has 1896 above its front door, and the viaduct was built in 1849 ( for the Leeds and Thirsk Railway Company ). This end of the Leeds and Liverpool Canal was opened in 1777. Dunno when the abbey was built, but it is on Abbey Road, I suppose predictably.

Anyway, up Cardigan Road, through Headingley on the A660 and once across the Ring Road turn right to pedal through Adel. Take the left turn after passing the dam and ride up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park. Another left onto Kings Road provides a welcome descent to Bramhope and a misty view of the hill beyond the village. Not willing to miss the whizzzz down Pool Bank, so I turned right at the Dyneley Arms and left onto the Otley Road once the end of the village was reached.

Yes, the idea of a stop at the maypole again. Just as it came into sight the back wheel started to feel odd. Stopped, looked, flat!! Difficult to believe, but there it is. Decided to walk around the corner to Chevin Cycles, just in case I needed something I was not carrying. They were open when I reached the place and the car park mostly empty. Found a convenient stretch of wall and started. Wheel off, start to remove lock nut and cap, what’s this? A fresh cut, about seven millimetres long, about ten times that from the valve. This was not there earlier, I had looked closely, had another cuppa, and looked again before I left home this morning. Stick a patch inside the tyre to hopefully stop the cut spreading (it worked!), fit a spare tube and go. Again.

Up Leeds Road. The earlier mist was clearing but the northern side of the Wharfe valley was still a bit obscured, always worth a squint at though. Took my mind off being twitchy about that back wheel, anyway. There is a short drop into Bramhope, and at the bottom I decided to turn right for the steep little climb into the village centre. You know, the bit where the pub is. Out of there, the road rises gently in the direction of Cookridge. There are some less gentle bits too.

But then it is down all the way, really. Back to the A660 to Headingley again, more height loss to Kirkstall and then the bike tracks to the town centre. Passing Woodrups, I wondered why the shutters were down, reached home, the lass next door is outside, bit of a natter and I was told it’s a Bank Holiday. It must be an age thing. Whatever it is, thirty miles deserves the grin I was wearing, even with the tyre troubles.

No video, somehow forgot to press the button.

Etch a Sketch with bicycle instead.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Apr 2020)

pawl said:


> Polly Boots Lane.Not been up there for yonks.I blew just thinking about it.


It's just 3 miles from home and my favourite climb . I am attempted to do it under 4 mins need to find another 2 seconds . The young racing snake who works in my Lbs in trying to get under 3 mins


----------



## The Bystander (10 Apr 2020)

Just a short local loop.
Although I was on roads well known to me I had the reassuring comfort of GPS to keep me on track






How did we cope before?

Had the former owner of this pile of cr@p had GPS available perhaps they'd have found their way to the municipal waste facilities...




...but then again perhaps they wouldn't


----------



## Mike_P (10 Apr 2020)

The Bystander said:


> Had the former owner of this pile of cr@p had GPS available perhaps they'd have found their way to the municipal waste facilities...
> View attachment 513985
> 
> ...but then again perhaps they wouldn't


They are all closed, or at least those near me, are so it's a sight likely to increase significantly.


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> It's just 3 miles from home and my favourite climb . I am attempted to do it under 4 mins need to find another 2 seconds . The young racing snake who works in my Lbs in trying to get under 3 mins




Think I’ll wait until one of those ski tow things is installed.


----------



## Chromatic (10 Apr 2020)

This afternoons ride was Longford to Twigworth to Down Hatherley to Staverton where I stopped for a church pic and an unscheduled wander around to find my computer, which I noticed had fallen of its mount as I was setting off from the pic stop. Luckily found it fairly quickly.
Then on to Boddington then to Coombe Hill past The Swan pub where I waved at the landlord who was out pressure washing the floor, he waved back but I don't think he recognised me ( I often take my dad for lunch there). From Coombe Hill I went on to Lower Apperly, past the Farmers Arms pub (another lunch trip pub), where I waved at one of the staff there who was sat outside on a bench, don't think she recognised me either but she did wave back. On from there I turned to go to Wainlodes where I had a bit of a rest and drink looking at the river for a while. From there back onto the Tewkesbury road and back through Twigworth to my start point. 
19 miles. Lots more cyclists and fewer cars seen today.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Apr 2020)

A beautiful Good Friday in North Yorkshire. Out on the Tricross at 3pm, the first time out this year in shorts!
So many cyclists out today, families, couples, lots of solo cyclists and absolutely no groups which was great to see.
A lovely potter to Cawood and Selby, just over 30 miles with an average of 14.3 mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Apr 2020)

Another warm, sunny day here and I decided to go in the opposite direction today for a change of scenery. Set off towards the Moatshed, turned to Northwood then back to Whixall, past Browns to Horton, Loppington, Nonely, Myddle, Burlton, English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal, Welshampton back to Northwood then home. 23.3 miles @15.7mph. It was so nice out I even took pictures.Not too many people out today.


----------



## wafter (10 Apr 2020)

Today has been frustrating and unproductive.

Having awoken late, consumed the last two eggs and found myself in a decidedly foul mood since everything appears have gone wrong recently, I thrashed it down to the local shop on the creaky old rotter for another tray of eggs - only to be told they'd run out. Never mind; not the end of the world and I won't starve.

Since I was out on the bike, it was so nice and I had sod all else to do I dropped off my massive utility rucksack at home (to avoid a sweaty back) and defiantly headed into the hills. All the people who are no longer in town are still on all over the bridleways; with no shortage of other cyclists and walkers on my chosen route.

These were the routes I should be enjoying on my new bike, which thanks to a warranty-return paint defect to a less-than-enthusiastic supplier is currently serving as a very expensive paperweight in the living room 

Fuelled by Metallica's classic Master of Puppets I smashed my way along the rough, chalky tracks; not holding back on the speed but trying to avoid the worst bits for the sake of my skinny 25c slicks; which handled the abuse well. As much as I yern to get out on these routes on the new bike, I appreciated the liberating feeling of not having to care about what I was riding since it's only a matter of time before its knackered frame sends it to the scrapper, making stone-chips an anxiety-free non-issue 

At the end of the track I forked off down a tarmac road which emerged somewhere other than where I'd expected; and interestingly somewhere I'd wondered about as I passed a few days ago en-route from Boar's Hill.

I caned it down the long, 3-4% hill back towards town; reaching the roundabout on the ringroad with fortuitous timing that allowed me to take a long, sweeping line across it with no loss of speed; exiting at about 30mph and peeling off towards the Abingdon rd. From there it was across Donny bridge, down the Iffley rd back into town and home.

Only 10 miles but I feel a lot better for letting off some steam and not totally wasting the fantastic weather by staying indoors throughout. Hopefully tomorrow I'll take the more presentable road bike out for a longer, "proper" ride 


EDIT: Forgot to add it was the first time rocking the shorts this year as the temperature was great. Also had some fun super-manning along the straight flat bits with arms on the tops of the drops and gripping the hoods. Tangible aero gains, almost comfortable, stable and a lot less terrifying that I'd expected


----------



## All uphill (10 Apr 2020)

Out with Ms AU for an hour. Very little traffic as you can see.






Heavenly!


----------



## colly (10 Apr 2020)

Mid pm local ride.

Usual lanes and roads. Roundhay Park, Moortown, Shadwell, Alwoodley, Eccup, Wigton Lane, Shadwell, Street Lane and home again.
The quiet lane to the far side of Eccup Reservoir was far from quiet. . Lots of people walking and running, on horses, on bikes, even a couple of cars for God's sake.
Think I'll give it a miss unless it's early morning or nightime. At least until this lockdown is done with.

17.2 miles 700 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/46961033

Edit: It pays to proof read before you post. One little comma makes such a difference. 😄 _ ( Lots of people walking and running on horses) _


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Apr 2020)

Shorts and short sleeves today. A first for 2020. I aimed at Acton Green to drop into the Frome Valley. It seemed like a good idea to make a visit to the church at Acton Beauchamp on they way down. First time visit and what a lovely spot. I took the roller coaster run past the Dragon sculpture near Crowell's Ash for the climb onto Hegdon Hill. Haze obscured the view today sadly. Risbury lies near the bottom of the descent. I took to a bit of exploring some of the lanes on the way to Sutton St Nicholas - again something new. The Hereford road was very quiet as I crossed for Larport. It seemed like a good idea to go by Clouds and Woolhope Cockshoot. The wild daffs up here are beginning to fade. I dropped steeply for Trumpet and the usual run back. Just the climb of the Wyche left to see me back. 66 smiles and 5000 feet of climbing.


----------



## Donger (10 Apr 2020)

My longest exercise ride since lockdown today ..... 20.3 miles. Thought I'd head out to somewhere far from civilisation, so I went to Stonehouse. Saw about 10 cars and 10-15 cyclists in the whole 20 miles. The main Stonehouse road is one I rarely cycle on because of traffic. We do use it at the beginning of many of our Sunday morning club rides, but I avoid it at other times. Today it was completely empty. Several miles of smooth new tarmac all to myself. Still not as surprising as this view of a near empty M5:




Conscious that my loop through Stonehouse, Westend and Whitminster might keep me out a bit longer than my self-imposed 60-90 minute lockdown limit, I hammered it a bit at times tonight. Eventually got home in 1 hour 26 mins, having covered 20.3 miles. Not bad for me.
Glorious weather again, and zero social interaction.
Stay safe everyone. _Donger._


----------



## i hate hills (10 Apr 2020)

First time out cycling this year ... i know im a lightweight . But a few miles on the MTB after yesterdays walk ...oh and im still waiting on that foot rub ......


----------



## Jenkins (10 Apr 2020)

Yet another beautiful sunny day in this corner of Suffolk, just a light easterly breeze off the North Sea to take the edge of the temperature until you got a few miles from the coast. 

Just like last Tuesday I decided to keep things fairly local doing a version of the Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldingfield & Rushmere loop, then cutting back to Bucklesham without the normal run out to Westerfield. Then a quick stop for a drink & an energy bar at a picnic stop just off the A14 Trimley roundabout...




bafore setting off and repeating the same loop again. In total 2 x 31.9 mile laps and this month's 100k challenge ride completed.

The main observation from today was the sheer number of people out and about on bikes or on foot - even including the main road round the top of Ipswich I'm sure I saw more cyclists than cars. Mostly solo riders (no club jerseys at all) but a good number of family groups.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Apr 2020)

No leg warmers needed today and an outing for a short sleeve jersey. Headed north on the Defy this afternoon up the A61 beyond where I normally turn off to Nidd, a road that seems to almost continuously curve one way or the other and as a result littered with chevron signs indicating the bends Between these two bends on the approach to South Stainley the grass slope is the cut back embankment of the closed Harrogate to Ripon part of the Leeds & Thirsk Railway.




Left the A61 at Wormald Green and headed west through Markington, a lumpy route starting off with a 8.8% max climb with two false flats and then, after Markington, Hob Green Hill of 7.1% max as a warm up for Drovers Hill, itself approached by a short decent with the 14.3% max being towards the lower part acting as a quick suppression to speed gained. Then back to Ripley down Scarah Bank hitting 36 mph. Beyond Killinghall I thought a new PR to the A59 might be on but as the road curved to the right a family outing of four riding two abreast was on the road with a left curve ahead of them, so had to slow until I could safely overtake on the wrong side of the road. Still managed a best time this year. 15.36miles @ 14.5mph avg 938ft climbed.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Apr 2020)

A quick solitary ride across the fen earlier






No, not the Middle East but Cambs/ Suffolk border country. It’s been pretty dry for a while hereabouts .

A nice sunny 10 mile circuit today. Early swallows and house martins aplenty now and the hedgerows and copses full of blackcap song. Nature carries on.


----------



## anothersam (11 Apr 2020)

Glow worm said:


> Nature carries on.








Just back from this morning's ride.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Apr 2020)

anothersam said:


> Just back from this morning's ride.


On a bike?


----------



## anothersam (11 Apr 2020)

Mike_P said:


> On a bike?


Yeah, caption fail. Though it did lead me to find this:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDyOZQmOaZs

Been heading out about an hour before dawn lately, 






because the sun, it burns.


----------



## geocycle (11 Apr 2020)

Early morning corona ride to Gressingham and Hornby. Rain and mist when I set off but sun came out later. Stopped in Aughton woods to watch a jay and a buzzard, then dropped down to the lovely Gressingham bridge with its deep revetments.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Apr 2020)

Friday's ride. First of the year in shorts, but hedged my bets with a long sleeved top which proved to be a bit much. I bailed out of my originally planned ride to the border at the Carter Bar as I was getting a bit warm and I don't think my fitness is quite up to a very hilly 50 miler. I was about half way there when I changed plan to do last week's main road loop in the other direction. Last week I stopped at Cleikimin and took a photo from the A68 Teviot bridge looking towards the old bridge, so this week I detoured slightly and took the reverse photo - 




According to the plaque on the new bridge it opened in 1940. Having only ever driven or cycled over it I never realised it was a masonry arched bridge and must be one of last of that type built on a main road.
On towards Hawick, en route I was overtaken on a blind corner by one of my work's pool cars.  In Hawick the lockdown was not so obvious as it is in Gala. A friend's mum, who lives in Hawick, is of the opinion that like the railway, freeview, or MacDonalds if it ever gets to Hawick it will be years after Gala gets it. 
This is Hawick from the pedestrianised High Street Bridge over the River Teviot looking towards its replacement. Just beyond that can be seen two of the footings of the long demolished railway viaduct.






One more stop, the day's summit at Groundistone Heights. Not a motor vehicle in sight or earshot, the only sound being that of skylarks. Photo is looking north west along the A7 towards the Tweedsmuir hills in the distance. 




On the whole the roads were a bit busier than last week. It would appear that plenty of essential journeys can be made by motorcycle. Of the cars that passed about a third had dogs in the back, a third were driven by elderly motorists and the other third were young fiesta / corsa drivers going at absurd speeds. Passing through Selkirk at 30mph on a long downhill one of the latter group initially stopped at a give way then did a SMIDGAF.




The map, unsurprisingly, the same as last weeks - 





40.1 miles @ 16.2mph, 646m up.


----------



## Chris S (11 Apr 2020)

I used my allocated exercise time to cycle over to Meriden. Dozens of other people seem to have had the same idea, there were far more bikes on the road than cars. I could get use to the lockdown.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2020)

A 14 mile bimble this morning for me. Quite a headwind in places but very pleasant nonetheless. Maybe a dozen cars. 1 runner. 1 walker, and 1 mother with a little boy of about 5 or 6 on bikes. 

And a happy belated birthday @gavgav .


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A 14 mile bimble this morning for me. Quite a headwind in places but very pleasant nonetheless. Maybe a dozen cars. 1 runner. 1 walker, and 1 mother with a little boy of about 5 or 6 on bikes.
> 
> And a happy belated birthday @gavgav .
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## tribanjules (11 Apr 2020)

Gentle pedals near bournville to grab a couple of watercolor sketches


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Apr 2020)

Out just after 3, down to Bridgend. Out the back lanes of Noss and around to Battisborough, then down to Ermington. I was contemplating going to Ivybridge, but I went up a savage hill to Westlake instead. I’d not been up this way, it didn’t disappoint. 12-14% with a final bit of 16% at the top. Down to Dunstone, Bull and Bear and home. 18.81 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3284932492


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2020)

Out on the Carbon, for a short late afternoon ride in the sun.

Headed through Betton Abbots and then along Lyons Lane, to Condover. Turned left and left again, towards Cantlop, where I timed it just right, as a big Tractor and Trailer arrived at the junction. Wouldn’t have fancied mixing it with that on the lane.

I enjoyed the fast descent, from Cantlop and then started up the climb, where I was passed by 2 lunatics, riding a super bike, doing some unbelievable speed, how much I dread to think. There was clearly nothing essential about that trip. Seriously hope the police catch up with them today.

I did a loop of the local business park and then back home having done 11.4 miles at 13.7mph avg.

Lovely and warm


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Apr 2020)

I have stayed in since the lockdown began. I decided to head out on an actual bike today. The weather will break here soon and, whilst the rollers in the back garden are ok, it cannot compare to actual road riding.
I decided to take the old green Saracen mountain bike. It has pretty narrow tyres on it and I can attach a pannier to it on the extreme off chance that I can find some eggs.
Ah eggs. We haven't seen an egg in any shop since this all started. I only want one. I have a new 2lb loaf tin and the family have requested another ginger cake. Trouble is, you need an egg.
The weather is wonderful. Warm with a steady breeze. Has the 150 miles on the rollers made any difference to my total lack of fitness? Off we go then. Off to a farm that often has a box with eggs and an honesty box at the side of the road. It is on the outskirts of Brewood so I head that way feeling my way on what is the first time on the road since Christmas Day. The sun is warm on my arms, legs and head and I settle into a rhythm slower than usual but steady. 
There are more cars than I expected but all of them gave me the widest of passes. There were more folks out jogging along the Brewood road than I have ever seen before and a few other cyclists all coming the other way.
I reach the farm which is down a notorious cut through lane for folks heading to the A5 and the M6. Way fewer cars today though. No eggs though. The sign is there but the cool box isn't. Enough cars still come through here. Shall I go home? No, I know of another farm more on the road to nowhere than this one.
Cycling through Brewood, I notice an honesty box or possibly a charity stand on the side of the road. A few tins, packets of pasta and even a couple of toilet rolls. Good effort whoever that is!
A good few miles pass with me trying to keep my heart rate below what is my guesstimated maximum.
The rest of the ride is my usual loop. Things have changed since I was last through including, a lovely length of new Tarmac. A few bits of fly tipping which isn't good. I know the tip is closed but a pox upon you nethertheless.
All the usual places are shut. The Spiderweb Cafe, Cosford museum and Boscobel House. Back home a bit slower than I could have managed. I even stopped to salvage some litter as padding because BEHOLD:






25 miles and a successful mission! The ride will hold good memories whilst I use the rollers during next week.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

I popped down to the farm shop a mile away to get milk and eggs, MrsP couldn’t get any this morning, I took the Kingpin. Got the stuff came home. 

Later I went out for a ride earlier, just a 12 mile loop on the MTB , the Fragrant MrsP came along too. Nothing to report other than the weather was really nice the views as they often are around here were stunning. The only problem was me, just wasn’t ‘feeling’ it today.




Queues outside the shop









MTB loop.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Apr 2020)

A really nice if shortish ride out in beautiful weather, out through St Ippolyts, Langley, and up to Codicote, then back again on the same road. 20 miles total.


----------



## Gunk (11 Apr 2020)

It’s funny you say about “not feeling it” @EltonFrog my son and I did our usual 15 miles route yesterday, it starts off with the Cumnor Hill which is brutal but usually not a bother. But yesterday I wasn’t into it, a mixture of the heat, a rucksack and it being a bit too busy with other cyclists. But sometimes that’s what it’s like, I find the same on my motorcycle as well. Today I have had a day away from it which will rekindle my enthusiasm tomorrow.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Apr 2020)

Hot 35 miles today , i only took one bottle as i hadnt planned to go that far but i got a little bit unsure of where i was so ended up gasping for the last 10 miles.


----------



## colly (11 Apr 2020)

Another day another ride.

Plenty of jobs to do at home, some half finished, but I need stuff to complete and seeing as nowhere is open or can deliver anytime soon it seems things will have to wait a while Which is a real shame 

Set off at about 1.30pm and headed north up towards Wetherby and the intention was to do a few loops of local lanes around Thorner. Day dreaming as per usual I sailed right past the various turns for Thorner and found I was almost into Collingham. A swift change of plans and it was along by the racecourse and then the cycle path to Thorp Arch:











Down the hill and across the bridge at Boston Spa:






The bridge is also known as Thorpe Arch Bridge. I've no idea which name is deemed correct. I suppose it depends on which side or the river you live.
From Boston I went back into Collingham under the A1M and via the wonderfully named Wattle Syke. At Collingham I turned up Jewitt Lane. Maybe a rash choice being on fixed but a slow steady grind got me up with no drama. Through the lanes and past Hetchel Woods into Thorner, up through Sandhills and a right hand turn along Skeltons Lane and into a block headwind. Not much but fields either side which is changing even as I type this.
A huge housing development around the north and east of Leeds will see the area change for good. The fields either side are now marked and scoured for roads and houses, some of which are already complete. Naturally, in with the new housing, is planned a new dual carriageway road linking the existing ring road with the A64 and further on the A1M.
Progress of sorts I guess and there's no denying that extra housing is needed but 8000 houses in one tranch ? It won't stop there of course and a whole previously green area will be developed and given over to concrete.
In years past the northern limit of Leeds was almost an exact line. Houses stopped, and green fields began, not everywhere, but the limits of the metropolitan area were pretty much clearly defined. No more it seems. Things change I guess, sometimes not for the better.
Anyway for me it was Red Hall and down Wellington Hill to Oakwood.

25.6 miles and 1350 ft of up. Fixed wheel.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47008182

Photos courtesy of others.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Apr 2020)

An early afternoon outing for the Defy was not the original intention, was going to leave it till later in the afternoon but then I saw the wind speed was increasing as the afternoon went on. It was a slow start to the ride as I followed another cyclist not expecting them to take the same route as me and belatedly realised I should have overtaken them straight away but now was now stuck 2m+ behind with just a smidge of vehicular traffic making socially distance overtaking that bit questionable given the head and then cross wind. Our ways parted when I turned towards Hampsthwaite where, auto pilot well switched off for once, I then headed up to Swincliffe Top. There are two ways – a short steeper way and I did ponder doing that until I noticed a number of walkers on the narrow lane so the longer marginally less steep way. With the wind a westerly I knew what to except and on reaching the T junction at Swincliffe Top as I turned left I also flicked the rear derailleur onto larger cogs as true to form a blast of wind hit with a short bit of climbing still left before dropping down Swincliffe Lane and up Stock Stile Lane. Still plenty of daffodils about and the distant hillside was the next target.




First though a decent to Birstwith, opted for Lackon Bank pass St James Church, through the village and up the western Clint Bank only then to descend down the eastern Clint Bank. Crossing the River Nidd on Hampsthwaite Bridge;




Dates from 1598 although rebuilt in 1640 and altered in the 19th century. Back once again through the village to climb Rowden Lane for the first time this year if you ignore the ebike. Reaching the crossroads with the A59 that looked very quite for once so home the direct way.




12.09 miles@11.1mph avg, 1168ft climbed. Plenty of cyclists about all largely nodding or waving as passing.


----------



## itboffin (11 Apr 2020)

I set a route this morning and soft pedalled out to the start then just couldn’t be bothered so rode a totally random route instead, yay to random 

I need to start taking photos


----------



## pjd57 (11 Apr 2020)

Wandered down into the west end of Glasgow today. Byres Road was deserted. It's not usually somewhere you enjoy cycling. Along past the Kelvin Hall , then turned back towards Clydebank.
Usually I would have taken the route along the Clyde , but with empty roads it was easier to stick to them.
On to the Forth and Clyde canal at Clydebank and turned back towards Maryhill and home.

The canal path was busier than the roads were.


----------



## Donger (11 Apr 2020)

My 11th consecutive ride on No.2 bike tonight, as I've still not bothered to refit the chain on No.1 bike. It wasn't running right for a while, so I wasn't confident that the chain itself was the problem. Anyway, I'm going to have to do some maintenance now, as I've developed an annoying clicking on No.2 bike as well.

I was going to head out in the Tewkesbury direction via Sandhurst, but turned for home when I reached Sandhurst Lane because of the new fault that suddenly developed. I both came and went via an almost deserted Gloucester city centre. The empty and locked down Kingsholm Inn looked out over an empty and locked down Kingsholm Stadium. One or two shoppers persisted in using the Sainsbury's in Northgate Street. Other than that, the city centre was deserted except for a group of police cars that had been called to an incident in Southgate Street. Drunks again. One drunken woman was objecting to being moved on from the beer garden of a pub, and was screeching repeatedly "but there's nobody there!". She must have shouted that a dozen times as I went past, and I could still hear her shouting it when I was a quarter of a mile away.

On my return through town, one of the police cars was blocking the road, so I hung a right towards the waterfront and the docks. "But there's nobody there!" she screeched a couple more times. This was a good 15 minutes after I'd gone past in the other direction. As I rode along the waterfront, a group of five other drunks staggered along the pavement passing each other cans and talking rubbish. I recognised them as a crowd that normally hang out with Screechy Woman. They had obviously slipped out the back and melted away, leaving her to face the music alone. I don't envy the police.

Anyway, I loudly clicked my way home, taking a spin around my own housing estate at the end just to get the total up over 10 miles. Not the best of rides, and some maintenance work to do now before I ride again. Still .... better than not riding at all.

Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Apr 2020)

Another afternoon ride in the warm sunshine, different route still fairly close to home, set off towards Northwood passing some neighbours on a family bike ride, turned to Bettisfield where Shropshire Council have actually sort of filled the potholes/craters in, back to Hampton Bank, Lyneal, Loppington, Horton, Ryebank, Edstaston, Waterloo, Braynes Hall where I was going to turn right but there was a bit of a traffic jam involving 2 huge tractors with slurry tanks going in opposite directions and a horse rider in the middle all on a single track lane I saw no need to add me on a bike to the problem and carried on and took the next right turn to Coton, Hollinswood, Alkington, back to Whixall, Northwood and home. Saw the first swallows of the year and quite a few family groups on bikes. 26.4 miles @15.4mph.





Loppington duck pond.


----------



## Chromatic (11 Apr 2020)

Donger said:


> My longest exercise ride since lockdown today ..... 20.3 miles. Thought I'd head out to somewhere far from civilisation, so I went to Stonehouse. Saw about 10 cars and 10-15 cyclists in the whole 20 miles. The main Stonehouse road is one I rarely cycle on because of traffic. We do use it at the beginning of many of our Sunday morning club rides, but I avoid it at other times. Today it was completely empty. Several miles of smooth new tarmac all to myself. Still not as surprising as this view of a near empty M5:
> View attachment 514070
> 
> Conscious that my loop through Stonehouse, Westend and Whitminster might keep me out a bit longer than my self-imposed 60-90 minute lockdown limit, I hammered it a bit at times tonight. Eventually got home in 1 hour 26 mins, having covered 20.3 miles. Not bad for me.
> ...



Under normal circumstances the areas you've described riding around in your recent posts are my normal riding grounds too. I also stop often stop on motorway bridges for a breather and a drink, and the occasional wave at passing drivers.


----------



## footloose crow (11 Apr 2020)

*Week beginning 6 April. Round and round and round the lanes*

It is _corona -lassitude _or _corona- boredom_ setting in. I can't settle, wandering about the house ignoring the cans of paint waiting to be spread, picking at the news, picking up a book and putting it down with no memory of what I have read. I know that I have it good; retired, garden to sit in, enough money to get by and not ill so I should be counting my blessings but I have never been any good at that. I have stopped looking at _*cyclechat*_, stopped talking to people, just impatiently waiting for something to change. We have self isolated to the point of hibernation. The car is anchored to the ground by cobwebs. Even after we run out of fresh food we don't want to shop and run down the store of tins that we keep for a rainy day. 

Four rides this week. Impatient to get out, impatient to get back. Afraid of meeting people....holding my breath as I pass walkers and sun-dizzy children in case I catch it. Hard to hold your breath when going uphill and for how long is it necessary to do that? The sun has got warmer all week until I feel I am back in France again, sweating along deserted lanes, quiet countryside, the people sheltering indoors. The virus stalking the land. 

*Monday* we went west, Madame Crow and myself, our peloton of two and intended to go around Stithians Lake which is a landmark of sorts although an obscure one as the lake is only visible in a couple of places. We got most of the way there before creeping anxiety levels (mine) started to close my throat and restrict my chest. Madame knows the signs all too well and we steered off the route to go home by a new way. Wahoo was confused, then angry and then sullen. The red flashing LEDS stopped as did all instruction. We did more hills than I wanted to but by the time we neared Truro again I was feeling better, the sky was blue and I could hear birds singing. Strava said 25 miles, 2300 feet and I searched every segment for some news about improving fitness. In cycling I am about the equivalent of Truro Town Football Club - holding its own at its level but don't let me play in the big leagues. 







*Tuesday *it was warmer again and so shorts and short sleeves were required. Madame wanted a ride that had no climbs, no main roads and lots of scenery and so _RidewithGPS_ and me had a long talk and found that between the A390 and the A30 is a lot of empty countryside. Much of it either goes down or goes up, a wrinkled landscape of secret woods and hidden valleys. I read an account by some American cyclists who did a 50 mile loop around the Mendip including Cheddar Gorge. They wrote about how often they had to change gear and cadence as the road never stayed flat for long. They marvelled at how just 3000 feet of ascent felt harder than an Alpine pass. These were guys who had done the Ventoux three times in a day, complaining about how hilly it was crossing the Mendip which are all of a 1000 feet high at the most. They didn't marvel at the Cheddar Gorge but if you have the Grand Canyon in your country it would be a bit like taking a Cornish surfer to Margate and asking them to admire the tiny waves. Anyway my point is that the number of feet of ascent doesn't tell the whole story and the whole story is burning lungs, lactic legs and all round exhaustion - I was exhausted anyway as was Madame's battery but she seemed pretty serene about it all admiring the views and expounding on virology, immunisation therapy and the shortcomings of the government. Oddly it was another 25 mile, 2300 foot ride.








*Wednesday *I was shamed into moving paint from the tin and onto the external wall of the house sometimes avoiding painting windows and other things that shouldn't be painted. 

*Thursday* was much the same (more painting) but it was so warm and so still, no wind at all in fact, that a ride was necessary and I sneaked out on my own at 5pm. I had read that short fast rides were as good as long steady rides for improving fitness and having read so much advice about not going far and not bothering the NHS, I decided that short ride without being fast would be the best compromise. But the legs were spinning nicely and the breathing was steady, the roads empty of virus spreading people or cars so that I just kept going faster. It is always good to come home to a Strava page full of PRs. I shared a screenshot with my son, where I was the fastest (of three) on a segment. He expressed incredulity that anyone would bother to find out how fast they had pedalled up a hill. I must not become a Strava obsessive but it is a good displacement activity that stops me thinking about how awful everything is and when will it all be normal again and when will I only have to worry about being run over or gassed by traffic once more. 17 miles and 1200 feet. And a top ten place (OK, tenth) out of 300 people on another Strava segment. 

*Friday* was another painting day. And scraping paint off the places it wasn't supposed to be including the cat.

*Saturday* was the warmest day yet and we planned a ride that coincidentally passed Madame's fathers house that meant we could deliver his Easter eggs. I packed them carefully into my black saddle bag and they didn't break - just melted. When we arrived I put them on the lawn and retreated ten yards. The eggs were picked up and Madame's father then retreated ten yards. It was like a spy exchange at an Iron Curtain border crossing. We had a conversation across the lawn, but it is hard to come up with new things to say when all you have done all week is painting and all he has done is a puzzle. 

Then it was on and up the hill - apparently a Category 4 hill - but as we had a rest part of the way, it doesn't count. Strava keeps counting though and tells me later my average speed up the hill was 1 mph. That was the Easter egg delivery. The lanes today were beautiful, dry, flower lined, green-ness bursting out. All life is exuberant today except for humans. The crows and magpies, who don't like humans much anyway, watched us moodily as they paused nest building to make sure we had moved away. I had a friend who rescued a fledgling crow that had fallen out of the nest. He hand fed it and the crow thrived. When he released it the other crows killed it. My friend said he thought that would probably happen. "They don't like men or anything that smells of us." he said. 

Today by accident I have found some hills that are longer but less frequent and the rolling nature of the ride makes it more relaxing, gives us time (and breath) to chat and watch the passing countryside. The views are extensive from the high lanes, low green hills and fields under a few cumulus clouds, a high summer day in April. It is happy couple who are sharing beers on the deck in the afternoon after 29 miles and 2300 feet. I even forget to look at Strava - until later. 

We will know when the the corona-emergency is over: it will start raining.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Apr 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> To echo what I was saying earlier about the number of cyclists out today, just had a look at one particular segment, a main road not a cycle path and at 19.20 hours (still time for more) I was 38th fastest out of 84!!! And obviously that is 84 on Strava, there will be many more not on it.
> Mind boggling numbers out today!


looked at a segment the other day i was 778 out over close to 6000


----------



## figbat (12 Apr 2020)

An absolutely gorgeous day today! The small MTB group in my village who usuallly ride weekly are obviously not riding as a group at the moment. However we are quite a social bunch so stay in touch anyway. We are now running a sort of treasure hunt to keep us interested and going out. One person takes a picture of their bike in a location and posts it on our WhatsApp chat along with the what.3.words location reference. The race is then on for someone to go to the same place, recreate the photo with their bike then ride somewhere else and set a new one up. As a consequence of this I am riding to places I wouldn’t normally go and it gives me a target when I go out. I think we’re up to about 35 locations so far.

Anyway, today’s ride for me was to grab the latest location and set my own.

Existing location (somewhere I have ridden past dozens of times but didn’t know was there):






New location:






Once I had set this up I then wended my merry way along the Ridgeway, then off a side track towards Aldworth where I found this:






Then I looped back along a couple of byways and some singletrack:






Shortly after this was taken I came across some downed trees across the trail which, at first look, appeared impassable, but I managed to post my bike through and scramble after it.

Then I rejoined the Ridgeway and headed back the way I came. Along the way I met one of my biking buddies going the other way to pick up the location I had recently posted; a brief, distant chat then home.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Apr 2020)

Out at 12.30pm on the Crux for a change, not quite as warm as yesterday but still a beautiful day.
A Quick spin















to Cawood, little Fenton, Barkston Ash & Saxton.
Just over 20 miles with an average of 16 mph.


----------



## ianbarton (12 Apr 2020)

A shorter version of my 60k loop. I wanted to avoid the picnic table at the top of Wirswall hill, as I would have been very tempted to stop and sit there. Brilliant warm weather all the way around, with hardly a breath of wind. Met a few cyclists, but no groups except some that were obviously parents out with their children. I stopped at B&M Bargains in Whitchurch and stocked up on flapjack and blackcurrant Bakewell pies. Amazingly I didn't eat any of these until I got home!




The route follows a short section of the Mercian Way. I was surprised that no one had taken this face mask!





A field full of what looks like mustard.





Outing slightly spoiled by some fly tipper dumping this about a mile from home.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (12 Apr 2020)

ianbarton said:


> A shorter version of my 60k loop. I wanted to avoid the picnic table at the top of Wirswall hill, as I would have been very tempted to stop and sit there. Brilliant warm weather all the way around, with hardly a breath of wind. Met a few cyclists, but no groups except some that were obviously parents out with their children. I stopped at B&M Bargains in Whitchurch and stocked up on flapjack and blackcurrant Bakewell pies. Amazingly I didn't eat any of these until I got home!
> View attachment 514499
> 
> The route follows a short section of the Mercian Way. I was surprised that no one had taken this face mask!
> ...


Oilseed rape that is. Now coming out and setting the hay fever sufferers off no doubt !


----------



## ianbarton (12 Apr 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Oilseed rape that is. Now coming out and setting the hay fever sufferers off no doubt !


I think you are right. However, round here it doesn't usually flower until late May/early June. Many people plant mustard as a cover crop, but it has a much shorter stem than crop in the field in my photo.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (12 Apr 2020)

ianbarton said:


> I think you are right. However, round here it doesn't usually flower until late May/early June. Many people plant mustard as a cover crop, but it has a much shorter stem than crop in the field in my photo.


My dear mother always used to call it mustard and I was brought up thinking it was, until I found out and then told her. She said in her defence "it looks like mustard". Could`nt argue with that.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Apr 2020)

Sunny spells said the BBC weather app, light westerly at 10, light easterly at 11 so with bib shorts and a long sleeve jersey on out on the Defy to make use of the changing wind direction. Normal route to Ripley then surprised the bike by heading directly to Knaresborough along the undulating B6165. Not a route I would normally do by choice immediately from Ripley as the road narrows at a left bend and thereafter goes up hill which with vehicles doing 60mph on it. I normally only use that bit westbound but, whilst not absent, vehicles were reasonably scarce today. TTLs on Knaresborough High Street resulted in an an attempt at an up grade sprint which did achieve getting through them non-stop. Further on a queue had formed on the pavement to get into a Tesco Express. The clouds had rolled in and the remainder of the ride stayed overcast. Turned down Briggate, 16.2% max





Then over the Nidd and up the other side of the gorge to Calcutt, 12% max.




South-West along Forest Moor Road and then south along Forest Lane to its junction with Wetherby Road. Normally there would be a queue of traffic here and it is virtually impossible to go straight on or turn right but no problem today – right and north-west along Wetherby Road crossing the Stray in Harrogate.




The road originally carried straight on but was diverted with a sharp bend when Empress Roundabout was built. On the right hand side of the road is the Grade II* listed St Johns Well dating from c.1842. At the roundabout turned west along the north side of the Stray and it was along here that I realised I had forgot to charge the Wahoo up as it suddenly died. North onto West Park, the Stray still being repaired following the problems caused by the sheer volume of rain during and after the World Championships last year.




Problems of a more current theme readily evident with the Oxygen cylinders in front of the Grade II* Royal Hall for the Nightingale Hospital in the Convention Centre.




15.37 miles 1039ft climbed. Cobbled together map – Wahoo and missing bit plotted so green start is that of the missing bit




Had noticed some slipping of the chain on the cogs when on the smaller chainwheel and this afternoon as the sun returned for a few hours I discovered the cause was a sticky link in the chain. Hopefully fixed now.


----------



## tribanjules (12 Apr 2020)

60km from bournville along canals, tunnels, through/under spaghetti junction as canal predates road and rail then to Sutton Coldfield water Orton and swoop through cannon hill park. M42 deserted !


----------



## itboffin (12 Apr 2020)

I set out this morning with the intention of exploring when possible, not easy when you've been riding the same lanes for almost 15 years but anyway I still managed to find a few new roads, which made me very happy as my earliest memories of cycling in Windshire was just how remote and green (rain) it is.

Today I can claim was the quietest bike ride i've ever had with the exception of a few deep snow days, a handful of speeding cars and a sprinkling of family walkers, that was it.

But first one must fuel for the adventure.





Hello is there anyone out there .....?






That's Devizes white horse far left and out of view Alton Barnes white horse on the right.

Nearly three hours of human free riding, just bees and butterflies oh and some sheep/cows


----------



## Donger (12 Apr 2020)

Some regular readers of this thread will recognise this picture as one of my regular stops close to home on the banks of the River Severn at Stonebench:




It is one of the places where you can get a decent view of the Severn Bore, a sort of tidal tsunami that hits the river twice a day during the spring tide seasons. I had it down in my calendar to "chase the bore" one day this last week, as I have done a few times before, but not since 2018. The idea is to watch the bore go by, then ride along the lanes fast enough to catch it 3 or 4 more times before the weir at Maisemore. My personal record is 4 viewings on one tide. I shall miss doing it this year. This was a well-timed shot from a few years ago, when I chased the bore with a girl called Bernie and our mutual friend @Dark 46. They got wet as I stood back to get my photo at Stonebench:




....And here they are, dripping wet afterwards:




Guess I'll have to wait until October or November now to have another go at bore chasing .... but for the uninitiated, some decent drone footage appeared on the local paper's online site today, showing the bore at this exact spot. The little lane running alongside is the one where @Dark46 and I recently ploughed our way through a flood and ended up with soaking wet feet:

https://www.gloucestershirelive.co....x_vhpMVH4oobtDu6qVHkyeKNZRD0JEdTliujxeriLoIeg

No ride today, as I had the pleasure of a walk along the canal bank with Mrs Donger instead.
Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## i hate hills (12 Apr 2020)

Following my first ride out on Friday i was back out today again . Jesus it was hard going , thought it might have got a bit easier but no . Out on the MTB . Stuck mostly to the cycle paths , which were busy with walkers , for the first part of the ride then switched back on to the roads which were a joy as they were quiet . Had a few bench stops on a afternoon where it would have been rude not to bimble . On the spin back home i encountered a cold headwind and the weather gods even managed to provide me with a spot of rain . Just steadily working my way back into this as been a while since i was out often . I'm furloughed for 12 weeks and have no idea what will happen after that . So going to try to make the best out the situ and try to get back into cycling . Today showed me that despite doing well on Fridays ride , i struggled today in spells and my fitness level is off the scale ( not the good end of the scale ) However small steps . We will get there . Ride safe folks .....


----------



## delb0y (12 Apr 2020)

As I'm not able to contribute to this thread at the mo' (walking the dog is my daily exercise) I will have to make do with a little addendum to Donger's post just a few posts up. This is eight years ago today:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJW38qxrgD0


Derek


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Apr 2020)

An afternoon ride around the coast to Battisborough, through to Ermington and Ivybridge, then up to Cornwood.
quite a few folk out on bikes who didn’t look like they did it regularly!
A nice warm, sunny ride of almost 25 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3289810563


----------



## derrick (12 Apr 2020)

Nice ride out to Cromer with the other half. She is struggling a bit at the moment, not sure why but she did it, got caught in a shower an hour away from home, But then the sun came out again, we where more or less dry when we got home, so we had a nice beer in the garden before a nice hot shower. https://www.strava.com/activities/3289693071


----------



## anothersam (12 Apr 2020)

itboffin said:


> Hello is there anyone out there .....?
> 
> View attachment 514565


Perfezione.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Apr 2020)

@tribanjules you can't get your head around it can you? That photo from the bridge over the A42 is crazy. I drive that junction so often on my way to Coalville. Haven't ever seen it like that! Hopefully I'll still have a job at the end of all this and I'll get to make the journey again.


----------



## tribanjules (12 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @tribanjules you can't get your head around it can you? That photo from the bridge over the A42 is crazy. I drive that junction so often on my way to Coalville. Haven't ever seen it like that! Hopefully I'll still have a job at the end of all this and I'll get to make the journey again.


my gob was well and truly smacked !
Same in town on main routes midweek.


----------



## wafter (12 Apr 2020)

After spending most of the day fruitlessly trying all manner of things to make a decision on my new bike sizing dilemma (spoiler, still havn't got a clue) I'd become sick of bike-based misery and decided it was time for some enjoyment - after all, that's what the bloody things are there for, isn't it?.

The fantastic weather combined with the fact I'm becoming increasingly sick of the sight of my new bike (and the farce / dilemma it represents) trumped my somewhat reluctant legs (thanks to daily jaunts on one bike or other) and general knackeredness; so I elected to do a sedate, well-trodden 20-ish miles on the "proper" road bike, with the possibility to extend it a bit if I felt like it.

So it was out west, through Cumnor, Eaton, Appleton then out towards Brighthampton.. at which point I decide to go off-piste and hang a left out toward Bampton. This took me to Carterton through Clanfield, Black Bourton and a few others.

I passed a sign touting eggs and knowing I was critically low on this precious resource I turned around and moseyed on down the farm track to find a couple tending their home crop. Five minutes of small talk and welcome actual-human-interaction later I was off again with half a dozen of their finest in my bag (I'd have taken 12 but the box situation was not conducive to the necessary bag-tetris).

Upon reaching Carterton I was tempted to go to Burford just for the crack (since it exists in my mind as somewhere only accessible by car), but thought better of it. I carried on past Brize Norton through Curbridge and Ducklington, back along the (usually hellish and best avoided, yet) gloriously deserted A415. Then it was off to Hardwick, Stanton Harcourt and Eynsham, over the A40 and past Long Hanborough, through Bladon, down through Yarnton, across to Kidlington and finally into town from the North and back home.

Coming through Sutton on the way to Eynsham I happened across a couple of bike that have been for sale outside someone's house for a while - if anyone's interested we have a largish Raleigh Pioneer (saddle was about the same height as mine, which is set with its top around 74cm from the crank centre for my 85cm-ish inside leg) and a smaller, more BSO-ish looking Marin effort. Tbh I'd have been tempted to have taken a punt on the Pioneer had it been smaller and the living quarters of the house already hosting more bikes than I'm allowed!












Today's ride ended up being a little under 53 miles, for my first half-century of the year. Considering the distance it wasn't at a bad speed for me either (15.5mph) and at a very low heart rate (about 25% zone 1, 60% zone 2, and 15% zone 3 for a mean of 124bpm). I think this one let me off easy since it was fairly flat, there wasn't a lot of wind and I had excuse to stop a few time to adjust the saddle amongst other things. The slow start also helped with pacing, making it easier to cover what for me is a pretty substantial distance. I'm under no illusion that I won't feel it tomorrow though!

All in all really nice to get out in the glorious weather and on the unprecedently deserted roads. My experiences echo that of others who've posted today; with very few cars encounted and lots of cyclists (only about a third of these being "friendly" ).

I also thought it was quite ironic that having just bought a "gravel" bike because I'd grown increasingly sick of riding on the roads, the tarmac's now a lot more appealing than all the packed bridleways, tow paths and other rural routes. A good job I suppose, since I won't be riding the gravel bike any time soon


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2020)

Having seen the number of people out and about on Friday & Saturday, I decided not to go out until mid afternoon as it appeared to be quieter then. The Bootziper was used as all I wanted was a slow, local ride involving back lanes and most of the bridleways/tracks from the 2km challenge ride I did 10 days ago. 

Starting off with a short trip out to Kirton and across to Falkenham before picking up the first bridleway where, despite the very wet winter we've had irrigation using water guns was being carried out as there's been no appreciable rain for some time (there was more evidence of this later on in the ride as well)




Once in Felixstowe I took the cliff top route and down through the seafront gardens and along the deserted prom




to the other end of the town near the docks where I headed back inland and the series of connected tracks that runs from a container storage yard all the way to the far side of Trimley St. Martin (pic from Saturday's walk on the same track in the same coditions)




From there it was back on road for a short bit before picking up the off road track to home over the new rail crossing bridge and a footpath that has been re-designated as a retricted byway due to the closure of other rail crossings. 







Given the weather forecast for tomorrow, the morning's commute is going to be a bit of a comedown after the past few days!


----------



## Mr Celine (13 Apr 2020)

Sunday's ride. The direct route north west from Gala towards Edinburgh follows the valley of the Gala Water (traditionally known as Wedale though I've no idea of the etymology of the name). The first 'modern' road was a turnpike built in the 1760s which followed the west bank of the river. It was built for post horses, for which gradients were not an issue, so rather than follow the meanderings of the valley it goes up and over all of the various obstacles. Most of it is still open as a minor road and in normal times is the only sensible way to go. The second road was a turnpike built around 1810 which was designed for wheeled (horse-drawn) traffic. It was well engineered to have an almost constant gentle gradient, and to achieve this is meanders as much as the river does. It is now the A7 and is the main road from the central and southern Borders to Edinburgh. It is not well suited to motor traffic and there have been a few improvements over the years but there are long stretches of double white lines and it is definitely not a road to cycle up. I did try once before when it was closed further north for the erection of the Hardengreen railway viaduct - 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGqNMFG5FiU

On that occasion traffic was less than half normal levels but I gave up as it was still too busy.
I thought it might be quiet, but was amazed at just how quiet it was. I rode the A7 as far as Heriot, as beyond that is a section that I have ridden before, but I made a short detour up a dead end road I've never had any reason to go up before. This is the view from the summit, only 16 miles from the centre of Edinburgh -







From there I turned round and retraced my route south, 19 miles to home. After a mile I was overtaken by a motorcycle -





After another five miles I was overtaken by a car -





A further nine miles and I pulled over to let the Aldi truck pass -





And again a quarter of a mile later for a car -





And one more, in Gala, just over a mile from home -





FIVE motor vehicles in 19 miles on a road normally too busy to even consider cycling on. 
Speaking of which I only saw three cycles, all on my northbound leg, all going south, including this tandem recumbent -




In other news, my Gopro is working again.

The map - 




38.2 miles @ 16.1 mph, 393m up.


----------



## colly (13 Apr 2020)

Monday, Easter Monday no less, and oddly, or not, it seems just like any other lockdown day. After a lovely Saturday and Sunday Easter Monday morning was overcast and dull

Local lanes again and apart from seeing lots of families on bikes not much was going on. It was surprisingly windy and decidedly cold. Up Wellington Hill and along Wetherby Road and at Scarcroft I turned towards Thorner. Hetchel Woods came and went, as did East Rigton, Compton Lane, Jewitt Lane, Bramham Lane, Holme Farm Lane, East Rigton, Bramham Lane, Bramham Lane, Thorner Lane, Holme Farm Lane, Bramh.................you get the idea. If it had been warmer and less windy it would have been a pleasant way to spend a couple of hours. As it was it was a bit of a grind so I cut it short. Back past Hetchel Woods, into Thorner, Carr Lane to Shadwell (just for a change like) Moortown and home via Street Lane and Roundhay Park.

22.5 miles and 1300 ft of up. Fixed wheel

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47116300


----------



## Landsurfer (13 Apr 2020)

Its like the Tour De France around here .... well a slightly weird one .... hordes of people who have rarely cycled before are suddenly appearing on the roads and paths wobbling about on their bikes ... good for the longterm i suppose ... lots of kiddies out on bikes with parents ... good !
Unfortunately there seem to be a higher than usual number of electric mountain bikes speeding along the canal path .. the riders dressed for an ascent of Everest rather than a cycle ... all the MTB gear known to man, to ride along the canal path ......
Anywayup ... had a nice potter from Rotherham to Hillsborough ..and back ..27 and a bit klicks...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Apr 2020)

I've stayed off the bike Saturday and Sunday, assuming that with the glorious weather the lanes would be rather busy with people walking and cycling (and probably motorcycling). Today I thought I might risk it though and headed out earlyish. I used the knockabout bike (just because it was convenient) and did the reverse of the route I did last time (Condover, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover & back).

The change in the weather since yesterday was quite notable. It's bright and sunny but cold with a blustery north-easterley wind. Shorts yesterday but back to some of my winter layers today.

I saw a couple of cyclists in the first mile then had to wait 10 miles to see the next one. There were a few people out walking the lanes though. The A49 was the quietest I've seen it so far (4 cars on the short stretch I use) and the A458 was similar.

Despite my route being a bit of a meandering one, for the first 10 miles the wind felt like it was against me regardless of the direction I was facing and it was like hitting the brakes in places. After Harnage though I turned to have it helping and enjoyed flying along on roads where I'd usually plod.

Turning nortthwards again at Longnor I was working into the wind again but it wasn't too bad as the gentle downhill gradient offset it a bit.

In the last three miles I started to see more cyclists coming out, including a couple on a tandem (I don't often see those) giving 17 riders over the trip. Not as many as some of you have been seeing but more than I usually see on my rides locally.

23.5miles at 13.9 mph average





It's the time of year for the vivid colour and the sickly smell as the oilseed rape flowers.





The flag at Cound remains unchanged from last time I was here.


----------



## Old jon (13 Apr 2020)

Sort of cloudy this morning, and the unusual sight of back garden leaves waving in the wind. A northeast wind is about the only one that reaches the garden, if it is blowing briskly enough. And the new tyre and tube I fitted to the geared bike yesterday was flat! Take the fixed for a ride, things can only improve.

And so they did. Down the main road to Jack Lane the breeze was in my face. Mind cleared, route decided on, pedal! Of course, decisive thinking rarely lasts long, by the time Holbeck had been left behind a couple of other rides had been thought of. But I turned left to cross the river, then skirted round the town centre to take the road up to Oakwood. Turn left at the clock and some time later reach Street Lane and its junction with Harrogate Road. Turn right.

Once past the school the fields are on both sides of the road, and down the next descent is the left turn to Eccup reservoir. I took that, the road, bridleway methinks, was quiet but there were six or more cyclists, in pairs, at the dam wall and two or three cars as well. One rider replied to my ‘Good morning.’ There is a bit of up and down after this, once Eccup the village was in sight I stopped for food and drink. And a rest. Meant to say admiring the view, the reservoir downhill on my left, mostly green fields to my right and front. And the talkative cyclist, with companion, passed by.

A bit more gazing around, then start again. Almost caught the pair of riders, they went straight on and I turned right to ride through the village. And after that, left to ride to Five Lane Ends where I met up with those two cyclists again. They let me go first, I chose to travel towards Adel, passing by the church on my way to the A660. Usually Headingley is the next call, today I turned right at the Lawnswood roundabout. Nothing particular in mind, usual state, say some. Turned left on Low Lane then followed Oil Mill Beck, well it was at the side of the road, to Abbey Road.

Hmm, just checked again, and the OS map does not help. It is Old Mill Beck north of the Ring Road, Oil Mill Beck after the Bridge Inn. Anyway, the way home is along Abbey Road, which has a few name changes, all the way to and through Leeds centre again for the last few of the twenty three miles that stuck a smile to my mug today.

A map. The camera has been forgot again . . .


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2020)

Yesterday's ride , Out early 0630 to attempt to complete 100km without getting too far from home . The plan was to do 2 loops of my 50km Wymeswold loop .Bit chilly first thing so leg and arm warmers were donned to my summer gear. Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby and Seagrave and onto the climb of Berrycott lane a long drag up . A quick descent into Wymeswold then Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel and back to Cropston were instead of heading home I turned for Swithland to add the missing miles of returning home before rejoining my route in Rothley . Stopped at Swithland church to remove my arm and leg warmers as it was begining to warm up . Rejoined the loop at Rothley the second climb of Berrycott felt a real slog but was no slower than the first ascent according to Strava . As I went through Barrow saw a cycling friend walking back from the shop stopped for a socially distanced chat . Back on the bike and home 62.2 miles so just enough that will do ,done in 3hrs 51mins at 16.1 mph with 2300ft of upness . I did find completing the second loop hard mentally I normally don't do repeated loops . The roads were incredibly quiet first thing but were beginning to get busier with riders ,walkers and a few cars by the time I finished . I was home before it got properly hot  . Did feel slightly uneasy about being out so long under current circumstances but had virtually no social interaction and certainly didn't become within 2 mts of anyone


----------



## 13 rider (13 Apr 2020)

Today's ride out the door at 1030 and it's a lot chillier than yesterday  and definitely windier. The plan was just an hour so I going to ride hard . Anstey into Newtown Linford which is still deserted ,may never get use too it looking like this . Took the left turning up Markfield lane 1.25 miles of up hill with a steep start then steady drag . Proper effort up this saw me get a Strava pr on all 3 segments  and took 12 sec of the longest segment and I'm now 54 secs quicker than anyone I follow on Strava including some fast guys so happy with that . Carried straight on over the roundabout on the A50 a section of road I would not even contemplate riding on but today didn't even see another vehicle as I crossed it . From here it was 3 miles of steady descent to Botcheston all done at over 22mph  . But from here the climbing begins ,Steady drag in Thornton a quick descent then the climb to the school which was into the headwind making it hard work . Another short 10% ramp past the old quarry . Onto Priory lanes quick downhill then you hit the 15% ramp . But the reward is the descent of Polly Botts lane back through Newtown and home 16.8 miles done in 1hr 1 min just about timed it right . 1220ft of upness managed to average 16.5 mph the legs are feeling that one . Didn't see that many riders out today maybe the weather put a few off


----------



## cyberknight (13 Apr 2020)

Steady pace today as it was a cold wind so i just plodded around and enjoyed the scenery ,passed through Melbourne and it was a ghost town





.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Apr 2020)

Cooler today with a north easter blowing. I made rapid progress down through Longdon and Forthampton for the Hams. I even put the chain up onto my big 44 tooth ring. I paused on Ashleworth Ham to check out what was about. One Little Egret, Teal and 2 Mute Swans. Others were impossible to identify due to the strong backlighting. Up on Woolridge the Cotswold scarp showed well and soon after I was turning for Brand Green where the bluebells are in fine form. For a change I went by Pool Hill and Ketford. Then Redmarley pulled at my wheel. Again my wheel got pulled to Eggs Tump. Thereafter I took charge for the usual Castlemorton lanes return. Nice to see another 2 swallows (I forgot to mention the two I saw last Friday) and hear a Garden Warbler sing. 50 smiles


----------



## gavgav (13 Apr 2020)

Like most people in the NHS, Easter has been pretty much non existent, for me, so I was glad to get out after a longer working day than I’d hoped, for a short ride in the sun, this evening.

Despite the sun, it was back to being properly cold again, in the keen Easterly wind and so layers were back out of the wardrobe again.

I decided to take the Carbon on the new regular Lockdown route, that I’ve come up with, but with a deviation from Berrington, out onto the A458, for a short stretch, to avoid the rutted, sandy and gravelly section, that I don’t fancy taking this bike on. I’d not even entertain doing this, when things are normal, due to the traffic. I did seem to time it just wrong though, as whilst only having about 150 yards to do, on the main road, 3 cars and 3 cyclists came from the opposite direction, just as I wanted to turn right, but nothing from behind and so I didn’t feel too exposed sat in the middle of the road, waiting to turn off.

Continued back round to Eaton Mascott and up to the Pitchford Fork, really appreciating how much quicker the Carbon bike is, on this section, taking over a minute off the Strava segment time, compared to the previous 4 times I did it over the past 2 weeks, on the heavy Cube.

Turned back towards Shrewsbury, through Cantlop, Betton Abbots and home. Lots of runners about, this evening, a handful of cyclists and a bit more traffic than recent rides.

12.47 miles at 13.7mph avg speed


----------



## Mike_P (13 Apr 2020)

Brrrr, that was generally cold despite long sleeve base layer, long sleeve jersey (maybe should have picked a thicker one) and bib tights. Hardly surprising then that Easter Mondays cyclists seen could be counted on one hand as all those warm weather only types out yesterday took shelter. Largely did the reverse of Saturdays route, i.e. clockwise, to Markington and back which entails the climb of Scarah Bank. Definitely less fun than the normal less than fun with the north-easterly forming an unwelcome cross head wind head, here approaching the false flat before it rears up with a max of 13.3%.




In complete contrast the 9.2% max climb out of Markington was a delight as the high hedges alongside blocked what would have been a crosswind and the sun came out.
Yesterdays fix of the sticking link in the chain had stopped the chain jumping but a new issue of constant chain noise had replaced it. I had stopped and looked but could not work out what the issue was.
Then south on the A61 with the climb after South Stainley of, what Strava calls, Red Lion Hill (9.5% max) on which I kept a wary eye on a pheasant hoping it would not do a U turn; unfortunately the GoPro has never been good at picking at wildlife clearly.




Deviated from a straight reverse of Saturdays route and turned off to do a previously uncycled lane linking to the far more frequented Nidd-Brearton loop. Aware a vehicle was behind I slowed and pulled as far to the side as practicable and a white van passed flashing its hazard lights as a thank you as it then shot down a farm access. Back on normal territory headed toward Nidd and again slowed to the side to let a vehicle pass. Another white van which then pulled up outside a house a bit further on and a cheery “Thanks” from its driver as I passed. Turning onto the narrow lane back to the A61 I was puzzled by a Jet2.com van passing in the opposite direction and then annoyed by two walkers who stayed side by side meaning a metre pass by

Regaining the A61 another road cyclist was ahead and the road did have a few vehicles on it so, as I realised I was gaining on him, I slowed to match his pace hoping he would turn off towards Knaresborough, um.. no luck there, maybe he will be daft enough to use the Nidderdale Greenway, no not daft. I pondered what to do , do I try to overtake, what if I do and he is faster on the climb into Killinghall, or what if I do not and he is slower than me on the climb. A bus and a tanker went pass, now definitely not keen on trying to overtake 2m distant and the road was going up grade now. Then problem solved as he stopped, a quick dart out to 2m and then back once pass
Another fastest time this year to the A59 no doubt assisted by the wind.
16.04 miles @ 13.3mph avg 938ft gained (exactly the same climbing as Saturday).




Put the bike on a prop stand to try to work out what the noise was, could it be the B screw setting , played with that but no resolution, then with the chain stationary flicked the gears up a few cogs and tried to turn the pedals but it all jammed up. It was then the fault realised itself and entirely my fault – when I had put the chain back on I had got it the wrong side of the metal guide between the jockey wheels Quite how it had not jammed during the ride was just fortunate.


----------



## Donger (13 Apr 2020)

Back on No.1 bike tonight. After a morning of painting the landing, I spent a few minutes repairing the chain by substituting a quick link for the broken link. I usually find that whatever is the third way I try, that will be the correct way to thread a chain. This time I placed No.2 bike immediately behind No. 1 bike while it was on the repair stand, and copied exactly how the chain on No.2 bike looked. Worked a treat.

I set off down the lane to Hardwicke, before completing loops of the housing estates in Tuffley and Kingsway. Bumped into @gordyfinbar a couple of times, coming the other way, and we pulled over on opposite sides of the road for a chat across the street. My Brooks saddle seems to have started creaking again, so I might turn up the tension a little more. The chain also made a slight but constant noise, and skipped across the cassette a couple of times. Having checked that it is not a unidirectional chain, I think the remedy will just be to loosen it up and lubricate it a bit. Must just be a stiff link. I also worked on No.2 bike today, and was able to straighten out the front mech to prevent the chain from rubbing. Unfortunately that means I can no longer shift onto the big ring. I am hopeless with front mechs. Never mind ... at least the bike is useable now.

13.6 miles for me today in shorts and T shirt. Very pleasant again, having the housing estate roads all to myself. According to Gordon, there are signs up in Frampton (my usual bread and butter destination) saying "cyclists not welcome". Hmmmm ......

Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Apr 2020)

Still sunny here but much cooler in the wind so back to long sleeves again. A short ride again into Whixall,Alkington, Fenns Bank, Hollinswood, Coton, Quina Brook, Wem where I had to wait for the train to go, Aston with the plan to go to Barkers Green but the lane had a road closed sign on and it was actually closed so turned back to Wem, back over the railway, out to Tilley, Nonely, Loppington, Brown Heath before turning back to Wolverley and back home. Lots of people out walking today even in places I’ve never seen anyone and quite a few family bike rides going on, traffic was probably the same as usual though. 22.7 miles @15.4mph . Lovely in the sun but the wind was cold.









The canal between Alkington and Fenns Bank.


----------



## tribanjules (13 Apr 2020)

Short ride on the brommie to kings Norton for watercolor sketch . Got the clip on bag for a tenner in Lidl


----------



## Shearwater Missile (13 Apr 2020)

What a difference a day makes to a ride, well actually two. I went out Saturday and flew. It was 20 degrees, gentle 8mph SSE breeze, it was heaven. I even stopped off at the stores in Bacton for some dishwasher salt, 2kg on my back did`nt slow me. I could have ridden forever ! That ride was 23 miles at a 18.2mph average.
Today I did exactly the same ride but on my Claude Butler, only because with the wind gusts it would be more stable, it was. That wind today really took it out of me and was so glad to get back. It felt cold at 7 degrees but felt like 4, the wind was 21 NE gusting 30mph. Average speed 16.4mph. The only good thing that I can say is that there were far less people either walking or on bikes. Still, it was good for the mind.
Keep well folks.


----------



## ianbarton (14 Apr 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> The canal between Alkington and Fenns Bank.



The short stretch of cart track (I refuse to call it a road) that leads down to the bridge from the Fenns Bank side needs some TLC from the Council.


----------



## geocycle (14 Apr 2020)

Frosty morning. Got the Thorn out down the estuary track. Been a week and lots more flowers out, even bluebells. Also an impressive number of goldfinches. Definitely cleared my head.

Here are a couple of views near Glasson Dock With an egret for scale on the second one.


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Apr 2020)

ianbarton said:


> The short stretch of cart track (I refuse to call it a road) that leads down to the bridge from the Fenns Bank side needs some TLC from the Council.


It is a bit “rustic” I think there are still parts of Whixall which Shropshire Council still haven’t discovered yet.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Apr 2020)

A bit chilly today. Knees out anyway.

Down to Yealmpton and over to Smithaleigh before going through the lumpy lane to Westlake. Back via Bull and Bear, where I saw the thickest clump of early purple orchid ever!

I made some friends too!

18.81 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3297052361


----------



## roley poley (14 Apr 2020)

went past leeds/Bradford airport all the planes on the ground and skylarks rising in song instead


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Apr 2020)

One of those hard but fake no effort indoor ones


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2020)

The start of 4 much needed days of annual leave, should have been up in Wales, but clearly that’s a no, at the moment, so need to make the most of the sunny days and get out on the bike.

Still quite cool today, less wind though, so 1 layer fewer than yesterday, but still jacket and trousers needed.

Regular current route out of Shrewsbury, through Betton Abbots, where I reeled in another chap cycling and managed to overtake on a safe section, before turning down Lyons Lane, to Condover. Climbed up to Ryton, brief moment with a girl on some three wheeled contraption, that you stand on to move, on wrong side of the road, coming towards me and she moved the same way as me, as I went to widely pass her!

Quite a few people walking and running along the lane, to Longnor and remarkably the first vehicle since Shrewsbury, which was a Van, going far too fast and not giving me any space, prat.

From Longnor I turned North and with what little wind there was, now behind me, had a very pleasurable fast few miles through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. There were loads of cyclists along this section and all remarkably going slower than me, so I had to hang back on 4 occasions and wait to be able to safely pass at distance. Unfortunately 2 teenage lads made it difficult to do so, on the climb towards Betton, riding 2 abreast and in the middle of the road. Just as I was about to shout at them, a chap came past on an electric bike and bellowed at them to get out of the way and social distance  Good man!

All in I had to overtake 10 cyclists today. It must be the wind, as I’m normally a snail 

Back home with 19.1 miles on the clock, at 14.0mph avg speed


----------



## theloafer (14 Apr 2020)

did my normal route today minus the coffee stops  at barny , sunny but still a tad chilly 35 miles which did the old legs the world of good  https://www.strava.com/activities/3266002331


----------



## Chromatic (14 Apr 2020)

First ride since last Friday, went up the Tewkesbury Road from Gloucester heading for Deerhurst, stopped for pic of church then on to Apperley then headed back through Wainlodes, on to the Tewkesbury Road again then back to start point. 
Didn't check mileage, traffic busier and fewer cyclists than last Friday.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2020)

Nice sunny but chilly ride today so i did 38 miles around local lanes and just enjoyed the scenery .


----------



## itboffin (14 Apr 2020)

Game of two halves for me today.

first up a virtual ride I’ve ridden dozens of times for real Le Bourg d´Oisans - Col du Lautaret 24 miles in 100 mins, then a local hilly loop in the real world 18 miles in 58 mins.


----------



## tribanjules (14 Apr 2020)

Pleasant 40km after work covering Bournville kings Norton earlswood tanworth hockey heath.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Apr 2020)

For today's permitted exercise I wanted some quieter roads so rode over Lyth Hill to Exford's Green, Plealey and Pontesbury then came back via Habberley, Wrentnall, Longden Common, Exfords Green, Hunger Hill and Lyth Hill again.

There were a reasonable number of people walking at Lyth Hill but few vehicles parked so most of them were local enough to have walked there. Over the other side there were plenty of walkers down the lanes and a handful of cyclists too. Plenty of motor vehicles about on the way to Pontesbury. Possibly not quite as many as I'd usually see for the time of day but not far off.

Turning off in Pontesbury and aiming for Habberley it was quieter and more like I'd expected it to be. I passed four cyclists in Habberley and a dog walker who could have moved over to her side of the lane a bit more.

Approaching Wrentnall the edges of the lane are in a bad state of repair which is more of a challenge in this direction since it's a steep bit of downhill. At the worst point there is only about 2ft width of tarmac.

Just after Wrentnall there is a nice fast flowing bit of road to Longden Common. Unfortunately this section was against the wind so I could have gone a bit quicker. I thought that cutting the corner via Long Lane might be quieter than going through Longden but today there were a couple of walkers with pushchairs and six cars to avoid.

At Hunger Hill I found the A49 quiet and was tempted to stay on it to get back but decided to err on the side of caution and took the short but steep climb at Little Lyth instead.

17.7 miles at 12.5 mph average. Quite cool to start with but warmed up enough that I could shed a layer about halfway round.





A fabulous sunny day as seen from Lyth Hill. A little on the cool side though.





The double hump of Earl's Hill and Pontesford Hill which I shall be orbiting during the ride.





At Pontesbury.





Between Habberley and Wrentnall. I took this photo for the display of bluebells which looked a lot better in real life.





Looking towards Oaks and Lyth Hill in the distance before descending into Wrentnall.





I'm not a fan of oilseed rape but it does make for some colourful countryside scenes. Taken near Exford's Green.


----------



## wafter (14 Apr 2020)

Following yesterday's post-50-miler comedown (spent exclusively indoors avoiding the cack weather, feeling a bit miserable and binging on an assortment of questionable snack foods) I was anxious to get out again today.

Giving the bike a bit of a birthday in the garden revealed that thankfully the wind had dropped compared to yesterday; but there was still a nip in the air. Nothing that a bit of exertion would't fix and I decided on a gentle tour of a shortish local loop given my slightly achey legs from recent efforts.

I felt a lot better for getting out and decided to attack my "benchmark" hill as I've not bested my PR up it for nearly a year despite being about 6-7kg lighter; illustrating how what little fitness I had has diminished in the interim. Asthma and burning legs meant it wasn't to be; my efforts being naturally capped at around 85% maximum heart rate as I don't think I'd have made it over the top had I pushed myself further. At least my toil was recognised by some welcome words of encouragement as I gasped my way past a bloke walking up the hill 

I carried on past Boar's Hill and down through Bagley Wood; seeing a lot of other cyclists who seemed more friendly than previously - my acknowledgements scoring a reasonable 50%-ish return rate today. I did a little lap round Radley and Kennington before returning the way I'd come through the woods (on the road again) and back down the benchmark Foxcombe Hill..

I think I've only ever gone up it previously so felt just in using gravity to my advantage for a change; convincingly running out of gears and clocking a shade under 40mph at peak. I usually descend gently since it's otherwise an inefficient use of energy, but you've got to smash it now and then haven't you? 

After that I didn't really feel like going home so instead peeled off southwest through Dry Sandford, Cothill and Marcham. En-route to Kingston Bagpipes I stopped at "Ben Lays Eggs" and scored another half dozen; realising that my two rides around the Easter weekend have both involved impromptu egg hunting 

It's nice to see the chickens roaming around with plenty of space and the eggs are well priced (£5/30 if you can carry them!) so I think I'll pop down there again at some point with a bigger bag and some boxes as the trays of 30 don't sit well on the handlebars..

Crap potato-phone shot - I think the little feathered dinosaurs appreciated the freshly cleaned ride..






After the somewhat bemused owner enquired as to my welfare as I was taking the above picture I was on my way again; through the bagpipes and out towards Stanton Harcourt and past Eynsham. I passed through Sutton and Sunday's bikes-for-sale were gone; taken in perhaps or maybe sold - anyone on here have them? 

Once past Eynsham I considered tacking on a few more miles but was starting to feel it so headed straight back to the city through Farmoor.

End result was a little under 38 miles at 16.3mph, 1200ft of climbing and a mean HR of 138bpm - quick for me (and at a relatively low HR); I think because I've been experimenting with getting lower at the front.

This has been helped by a loss of 6cm from my waistline since last year (so my belly gets in the way of my legs less) and adding a little forward rake on the saddle, which I think is allowing my pelvis to rotate forward more and take some of the strain off my back when I'm on the drops / hunkered down over the hoods. I'm certainly spending more time lower down at the front and when changing positions in otherwise steady-state conditions the speed gains are certainly tangible 

All in all a nice (again unexpectedly long) ride. Tomorrow really has to be a rest day but I should have things to keep me occupied so hopefully that should fend off the gloom until I'm able to get back in the saddle..


----------



## Gunk (14 Apr 2020)

Lovely to hear about a route where it’s all familiar, sounds like a nice ride.


----------



## wafter (14 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> Lovely to hear about a route where it’s all familiar, sounds like a nice ride.


Thanks - likewise with yours and the other local chaps.. makes it seem all the more real and a little odd to see that you've potentially passed other folks from the forum but you'd never know at the time


----------



## footloose crow (14 Apr 2020)

*14 April. Go East, where the air is clear *

I am suffering from cognitive dissonance. I am trying to hold two opposing ideas in my head at the same time. It is a recipe for madness, if madness needs a recipe and doesn't just drop in uninvited when it is least expected. 

As I cycle through a springtime Cornwall there is a green exuberance, a bursting out of the bonds of winter. Hawthorn hedges are full of the white froth of blossom, the granite banks are covered in wild garlic, the shady places have native bluebells shyly exposing themselves, purple vinca and yellow celandines vie for attention. There is a cold easterly wind today finding the spaces between my layers but the sky is blue from green horizon to distant sea. And yet despite all the spring beauty, the birds feeding eagerly, watching as I pass with their usual indifference, the new calves in the fields, the new lambs, new life, the natural world continuing as it has for thousands of years, yet despite this 'normality'; we are living in a plague that may kill us, will leave our economy shattered, jobs gone not to return for a decade perhaps. How can life be so savage and so benign at the same time?

I find it hard to remember the plague on my bike, automatically crossing to the other side of the lane when I meet a walker without consciously thinking about the cloud of virus that hangs around them. Life just seems so normal in these quiet lanes. But it isn't. The quietness, the lack of traffic, the ability to cycle along lengths of A road without (much) concern....this isn't normal. 






_Looking across to the St Austell 'Alps' - the china clay workings still stain the land._

I leave the house, cold and unsure of the challenge I have set myself. One I don't dare share with with Madame Crow, one I should not share with you in case of your opprobrium and disregard. I feel a need to stretch my wheels, to spin a bit further than Mr Gove's daily allowance. I don't want to endanger the NHS although our friend who works in the only critical care facility in Cornwall told us (electronically) last night that there is still capacity in the hospital, things haven't got bad yet. That is not an excuse for my selfishness, my need for the bike, my ego scratching wish to go further. The need to spin until the sinews have gone, the breath has scratched the lungs dry, leaving me an empty husk and ready to come home and face the reality of lock down, the imprisonment of social distancing. I will decide when I get far enough away if I want, have to go further.

The first miles are familiar and pass quickly in a blur of recognition, breathless as always on the hills. Up Truck Hill, it's gradient less now than six months ago when I first started riding a road bike on these lanes, the gradient easing every time: I must be wearing it down.Through Probus, no one stirring, streets empty except for parked car and then along the broken back lane past three farms: the farmers must be suicidal right now, no market for milk, nowhere to sell this years calves. The high lane after Grampound Road gives view both sides of the road, just a low hedge, newly ploughed fields dropping away into shaded valleys on either sides, a tractor pulling a muck spreader and in the distance the white topped hills we call the St Austell Alps, china clay stained like spring snow in the Alps. Then into Trenowth Woods, a relief from the questing east wind that has been holding me up. The trees are old beeches and their peace calms my mind, allows me to bathe in the green filtered light. A fast downhill - glad not to be going the other way, a mile of 6-8%. Then the shaded village of Coombe, deep in its own valley overhung with the granite viaducts of Brunel's railway soaring a hundred feet higher.

From here it is uphill to a dizzy 700 feet above sea level, as high as we get in this part of Cornwall. I am into secret Cornwall now, weaving between clay pits and abandoned workings, houses scattered along the road randomly and then occasionally agglomerating into a a deserted hamlet of granite walled, white washed cottages. It a long uphill but never more than 5% and it is going easily, allowing me to get into a rhythm, legs spinning, mind wandering, bike pushing the wind aside.













From the top I can see across Goss Moor to the distant sea on the north coast. Not that distant. We are never far from the sea in Cornwall but it is hard to reach the coast nonetheless, except for the infrequent beaches and occasional small harbours. Most often the sea is glimpsed from a distance, winking blue, promising warmth and light but unreachable, so near and yet so far. Nearer to me is the tall chimney stack of the incinerator at St Dennis. It is high enough to be visible from my house across numerous valleys and intervening hills. At night we can see the winking red lights on its top. A warning to the aircraft that no longer fly.






Downhill now: how is that the downhill is always less than the uphill? Onto Goss Moor, a site of special scientific interest if you have special scientific interests. Trees grow to just ten of fifteen feet from the mires, tall grasses, ponds, bogs: enough variation in the ecosystem to fund a great variety of plants and animals. I spin through it on a lane that is quiet at the best of times and is graveyard quiet today, houses shuttered up and closed down, gardens empty despite the spring sunshine.

From here I could carry on eastwards to Bodmin and then onto the Moor and beyond opening up the lower lands by the Tamar before Devon starts and then the grind over Dartmoor. It is tempting.....

But invisible strings are pulling me back. Duty. Responsibility. _Protect the NHS._ I can go no further this time....but I promise to return once this is all over and keep pushing east to see what is there, to go down lanes that I still haven't explored in my winter of cycling these lanes on ever longer circuits. Pointing the wheels back towards Truro and all too soon I am back on familiar ground again, lanes that I last travelled a few days ago in the warmth of last week, the brisk east wind that has been holding me up all morning is now on my back and I am flying. 





_This is the original A30. Once two lanes of nose to tail traffic all summer long and now forgotten...._

The return journey passes too quickly. I am feeling the hills....but I know I could go further and feel an overwhelming desire to turn around and keep the journey going, to see some more. But I won't. Up the last hill and into the lane that leads to our isolated house, hunkered down in the valley bottom. Back into the parallel universe of home, watching the plague through the internet and the laptop screen.

It is calm here tonight and cold enough for overnight frost. Tomorrow there are gales forecast and there is work to do in the garden. The bike has been locked away. My wheels of freedom. 
_
April is the cruellest month, breeding
Lilacs out of the dead land, mixing
Memory and desire...._


----------



## Mike_P (14 Apr 2020)

Return today to the false normality of work at home and once again a complete waste of time as having picked up the “new” laptop it failed to work properly with the office systems on the main connection and the secondary connection which worked fine on the previous faulty laptop also failed to work in any sensible manner. So a smidge after 4 and thoughts quickly turn to what the wear for todays cycling exercise, clearly warmer than yesterday but not as much as Sunday. The bottom half was resolved when I opened the wardrobe door and a pair of bib knickers fell out
Normal “auto-pilot” route through Hampsthwaite but on climb to Clapham Green what sounded like the spokes hitting the rear derailleur occurred. At the top of the climb there is a wooden bench ideal to prop the bike against to investigate while the GoPro surveyed the nearby signs and daffodils.




Nothing obvious seemed adrift so set off down Stock Stile Lane and but the issue kept on occurring. Carried out with my intended route as to turn round would involve necessary use of the low gears where the problem was arising. That route being along the enclosed valley, in terms of road access as all exits go uphill, that lies between Knabbs Ridge and Nidderdale and in which the largest settlement is Kettlesing with the war memorial being 100 years old this year.




Not the best day to exit the valley south west to Kettlesing Head as confirmed by a wind turbine but the maximum of a 7.7% gradient had its benefits in the circumstances.




A brief wait at a staggered crossroads over the A59 with once again a lot of eastbound traffic passing by to drop down to Penny Pot Lane, along which I quickly caught up with two slower riders alongside Knabbs Ridge windfarm and had to wait for passing traffic to clear before passing by at the requisite distance.




Further on noted that despite the presumably limited traffic since I had last cycled along here a nasty bike tyre width rut just before the highway depot had turned into a fully-fledged pot hole. 13.54 miles @ 13mph avg 979 ft climbed.




A look at the bike back home revealed the issue as being the short end of the gear cable catching the cable between the jockey wheels. Altered the cables route so the end is away from the mechanism, maybe it was meant to go that way, changes fine and the alignment of the cable is no worse.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2020)

Today I was suppposed to be working the late shift from home, so I had to go to Felixstowe to get some essetials to see me through the shift. Unfortunately I accidentally took the wrong turn at the end of my road and had to keep going there's nowhere to turn round and take the correct direction until you get to Ipswich - honestly . Finally got the essentials and, as I had to work Easter Monday, a few bits as a treat that were reduced in price since Easter is now over...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Apr 2020)

It's another fabulous spring morning so I got the Raleigh out for an early spin around my Condover, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cross Houses loop. I was a little sore around the sit bones following the last ride on this bike so I did a small saddle adjustment (nose up another notch) and set out.

In the light wind I got along well but not quite as easily as last time and I'm not sure if that's down to the saddle tweak or, perhaps more likely, the hilly ride on a heavy bike yesterday.

The ride went without incident and the big thing to report is just how quiet it was out there. With the exception of the main road sections, which were a bit busier than of late, everywhere else was much more like I had imagined a lockdown would be. I met a handful of walkers, saw a few vehicles and there was only one other cyclist in the first 23 miles. A father and his two young children were the only other cyclists seen when I was nearly home.

That small adjustment has made a difference to the saddle comfort. No fidgeting about this time and no soreness after the ride. Looks promising. Today would have been great for a longer ride to give it a good test but that's not happening at the moment.

23.6 miles at 15.3 mph average.





The Wrekin from near Acton Burnell.





Looking across the fields to Berrington.





On my way to Condover and looking to The Lawley and Caer Caradoc.





Blossom at the church in Condover. I could have sworn this one was level when I took it.


----------



## colly (15 Apr 2020)

Beautiful spring morning just made for cycling.

More local-ish stuff. I saw lots of bodies on bikes and because like me they were doing loops of local lanes we all passed one another several times.
Before getting into the loops I went out to East Keswick came up to East Rigton via Rigton Bank. No pics, my phone ran out of battery, probably because, and this is only a wild guess, I didn't plug it in last night.

So 29.5 miles and 1900 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47204767


----------



## Old jon (15 Apr 2020)

A good morning, seen out of the window. In reality a bit cool but with the promise of warmth later. Better take a bit of exercise, choose the geared bike and go.

The back tyre had held a fair bit of pressure since Monday, soon increased. Everything else seemed OK. A new set of road works in Holbeck prompted a bit of a diversion, about as exciting as Holbeck ever is, eventually reached the end of Water Lane and turned left to cross the river on Victoria Bridge. And then enjoy an almost empty town centre to ride through. Up to Headingley on Cardigan Road, and more up to Lawnswood. Ride through Adel to Five Lane Ends and pass Eccup on the way to Weardley.





Thank you Google Earth.

And the good old A659 is next. Turn left to head for Otley, one of those quick decisions the whole ride has been subject to. The village of Arthington is spread out along this road, in bits here and there, and then Pool, which is a more compact place. But I reckon it has more houses. A short stop in Otley, featuring me scratching the itch about the rear tyre. And then Leeds Road in the increasing warmth of the day.



Through Bramhope, the new building site with lake has generated yet more roadworks, with the inevitable traffic lights. That is OK, I have a rest. No inspiration though, just stay on the A660. Looking at things, I do not often travel in this direction on this road. So a change to ride past the western side of Golden Acre Park. Headingley and Kirkstall followed by another trek through Leeds’ centre on my way to cross the river and find the street I live on. A surprisingly quick thirty three miles, for me. Grin time.

Slightly different map,


----------



## gavgav (15 Apr 2020)

A short ride in the Afternoon sunshine. Warm enough for shorts and t-shirt again.

A loop via Betton Abbots, Boreton, using the bridge to avoid the ford (water not car variety) Condover and then Cantlop. Rather bizarrely, the narrow lane to Cantlop was the busiest part of the ride, for traffic, with 2 vans and 3 cars. Also had to stop for a queue of local residents to cross the road.........of the Black and White Cow variety  into the farm, from their field. A nice thanks from the farmer, for waiting patiently 

Back via Betton and then loop around the Business Park. I was astonished how many cars were still parked at offices there, with most being Solicitors, etc, thought more would be working from home, to be honest.

11.6 miles at 13.7mph avg


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2020)

Went through Market Bosworth this morning Wednesday is usual market day.Suprised to see it open today.Looked fairly busy As far as I could see it was mainly vegetables and the usual mobile fish monger.

May be had theOK of the local council.Not sure how street markets are affected under current restrictions.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Apr 2020)

Shakedown ride for the re-geared Scott. I did try the other day, but threw the chain at a mile out and freewheeled home again. Today it all worked smoothly except for some oddities with the left-hand shifter, but nothing to impede progress.
South out of Tavistock to the Leg O'Mutton ramp and back. Busy with walkers, some cyclists also.
11.12 miles, 8.8mph avg, improving, 1007 feer of up.
Need to check the Trek also at some point...
Nice weather, summer kit.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Apr 2020)

A lovely day here for a ride, sunny and 14 degrees. I thought I would have a slight change and head up to Wickham Skeith, slightly further away from home but only by about a mile and a bit. I realised why I had`nt been on this road lately as there were more people about and the penny dropped, hey ho ! On the stretch from Mendlesham to Wickham, not much more than single track with passing places there were two vehicles coming the other way with a 500 yard or so gap between them. The first, some large saloon kept coming and coming passing a passing place and the look on his face said "I eat cyclists". The other vehicle which was a van and to my amazement he pulled in for me. Well done Mr van driver. He got a cheery wave and acknowledged back. Talking of cheery waves, I also had one from a lady pushing a lawnmower along the pavement at Old Newton, she was obviously happy to be busy.
I had another cyclist about 1/2 mile in front of me for about 6 miles and I gradually pulled the distance back but did not want to pass as it was neither safe or no point in it anyway. However by the time we got into Stowmarket he chose to ride on the cycle path and I chose the road and that is only because the cycle path runs out into only a footpath and no drop down kerb to come off either. As sure as eggs are eggs there were walkers coming down the path so I cheekily went past on the road at which time some wassack in a suped up Mini came past at only about 25 mph but the noise from his exhaust. I still have the deafness and tinnitus caused by him. Other than that it was a good ride. 24.5 miles at 18.1 mph.
The bluebells were taken at Mendlesham on the side of the road. Nice crop of stinging nettles too.


----------



## Donger (15 Apr 2020)

Two more nice rides in glorious late afternoon sunshine.
*Yesterday:* A 14 mile spin around the deadly quiet, almost post-apocalyptic housing estates.
*Today:* After a day's painting and decorating, left it a bit late to get out before tea, so crammed in a quick 11 mile loop to Epney and back, taking the quick route along the A38 on the way back. Only hit the riverbank once, and looked to see if there were any seals splashing about (There was one filmed in Tewkesbury today!). Needless to say there were not.
Strange times, but although my rides are much shorter than usual, I'm getting out most days, so still likely to hit my usual monthly target.
Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Apr 2020)

What a beautiful Spring day. Time for a sortie to the North West. So a standard run out to Martley with Buzzards soaring for company. Then up and over to Ham Bridge for the lovely run along the Teme valley. The superb rolling lanes dropped me in Tenbury Wells. Normally it would be a cafe stop here. Not under the present circumstances tho'. I continued along the southern bank of the Teme for Little Hereford to turn and climb to Leysters. Bockleton was the next target and beyond there I stopped for a bite to eat. It was lovely and quiet with just the song of some warblers breaking the silence. I headed for Bromyard and took to the Frome valley to climb out onto Fromes Hill with a pair of swallows not long arrived from Africa for company. I decided to try a bit of road I'd not used before. It dropped me at the top of Stanley Hill. So it was straightforward to run through to Bosbury for a standard run homeward to climb up and over the Wyche. What a wonderful day to enjoy the freedom of the bicycle. 66 smiles


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2020)

Take it easy ride today as feeling a bit under the weather, bit of a cold, Been over doing it work wise, so for the next couple of day i will just be riding, Today the wind was not so strong, so it felt easy but still got me a KOM,. No one else has done the route, but have put it out to the club, 20 mile loop. will see how long it takes for someone to take it. https://www.strava.com/activities/3302564426


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Apr 2020)

A late afternoon spin in cool sunshine. Arm warmers were on!

lots of other cyclists out too












https://www.strava.com/activities/3303382072/


----------



## kynikos (15 Apr 2020)

Beautiful day and a very pleasant 23 miles taking in Heath Common:







Sadly the Kings Arms, still lit by gas and where I first took a snifter some 50 years ago, was closed in common with thousands of other similar establishments.


----------



## itboffin (15 Apr 2020)

it was a lovely day here in Windshire by about 3pm it had warmed up to shorts and jersey if you’re pushing it a bit as I did on the way back with a modest but welcome tailwind, I’ve also found a hill climb that has a unique feature in that the bottom section reverses the wind direction, I think this is because it’s a deep cut twisting narrow lane that somehow funnels the wind, perhaps 

anywhoo if I ride out into the headwind do the assisted climb I get a free ride home, 18 mile loop and very relaxing one at that.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Apr 2020)

A more successful days work having resolved the IT issues with the secondary connection to the work systems, not exactly fast though - the phone rang at noon, had I got the email, no - oh hang on its just arrived, timed at 11:15! Still good excuse their for not doing something 
So work done for the day, short sleeve jersey and bib shorts on and headed off only to make a very quick return, noting how easy the climb home is when its the only climb encountered, as I had still had my normal glasses on not the cycling glasses. So take two, is that allowed..., and off to do the Ripley-Nidd (north end)-Brearton (almost)-Nidd (south end)-Ripley loop. Two things quickly struck me, a lot more cars about and my tweaking of the rear derailleur cable was plainly not a success in terms of the chain staying on some of the cogs. Nevertheless plodded on and surprised myself with an average mph of 13.5mph and for once a well lit unobstructed shot of Low Hall at Killinghall dating back to the 18th century. 13.11 miles, 748ft climbed and yes the climb back home was defiantly harder second time around.




Put the derauilleur cable back as it had been but in the meantime the altered route around the clamp fixing bolt had formed a quite definite curve in the end of the cable which should avoid the issues that arose previously.


----------



## wafter (15 Apr 2020)

Happy days as my replacement Croix De Fer arrived today and I spent the bulk of the day sorting bits out (which will be detailed in a hopelessly long post in due course).

Finally finished messing about at about half six, threw on the caged pedals from my "death's door" road bike and headed out for a gentle float around town since a) the bike is new, b) it's fitted with bars that felt far too long and c) I've done 90 miles over the previous three days and various bits of me are still protesting.

After a day of actual work and concentration after nothing but breakfast I was a bit spaced so took it steady; concluding that on the road the new ride was nice enough, slighty nicer components, a bit more comfortable over the bumps and obviously a bit slower than my road bike; in these respects a purchase of questionable value. I did find the greater reach on the drops and hoods much less of an issue than expected; probably because of their greater height; so that was nice.

A few miles in I had an enquiry from another cyclist who recognised the brand and wanted one himself (a Day One as it happens - hello if you're a member on here!). We chatted for a bit as we rode at sensible distance before going our separate ways. Maybe just a fluke but kind of attests to the somewhat cult following these bikes seem to generate - by contrast my lowly Boardman has had zero attention from others in 18 months and 1600 miles 

I elected to ride to Wolvercote and back across Port Meadow. Passing Jacob's Inn I noticed they were doing take away, so knowing the emptyness of my stomach was rivalled only by that of my fridge I stopped for a burger. A good chat with some decent blokes later my dinner was served, crammed into my rucksack and I was on my way.

A few minutes later I was on Port Meadow; in this case representing probably a couple of miles of open, hard-packed dirt paths on grass that run alongside the river. As soon as I was off the road the bike really came alive; evoking all the attributes of a road bike that it couldn't quite match on the road, while effortlessly chewing up the uneven terrain. By MTB standards the surface was tame, certainly - but riding it would have been a very unpleasant and nervous experience on a road bike.

Before long I'd forgotten the aching bits, was out of the saddle and thoroughly engaged in weaving the bike around the dodgy patches to find the most agreeable line; rising and falling over the undulations and occasionally smashing it over rough spots just because the big rims and tyres glided over them with such ease.

For anyone with XC MTB or "gravel" experience this would all be familiar; and while it was precisely this sort of use I bought the bike for, it was still an absolute revelation to experience such speed and control on a surface that would be not impossible but certainly both sketchy and uncomfortable to say the least on a road bike.

A grin on my face and a fine coating of dust on the bike, I arrived home and tucked into my burger; which was very pleasant and came with bonus chips .

Need to get a few more things done on the new bike tomorrow, then I'm very much looking forward to taking it out on a longer ride; as long as my thrashed body doesn't veto the idea


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Apr 2020)

A simple ride out to the Severn Bridge and back again for me this evening, without actually crossing it.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2020)

I'll just add to the chorus of 'a lovely day here' but note that there's still a chill in the air from the light winds off the North Sea. Another day of working from home, but I decided to make it a mobile office because the view's much better




Another 50km added to the week's total completed on a compact mixed on and off road ride on the Bootzipper using a combination of local roads, lanes & bridleways around Trimley, Walton, Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton & Bucklesham. This was completed within a 5 mile radius of home which, as noted on the half century chatzone, is quite good considering how limited I am by the North Sea, and rivers Orwell & Deben


----------



## Mr Celine (15 Apr 2020)

It looked almost like summer today and as I'm officially on leave rather than pretending to work from home what could be better than having a proper holiday and heading south to a foreign country?





Unfortunately having spent a lot of energy getting there the view looked rather better in the other direction-




Until I spotted the Eildon Hills on the horizon midway between the flagpole and the roadsign. Living near a good landmark is all very well unless it appears tiny due to being rather far away. At least it's downhill to start with.
I stopped just before Jedburgh at the Capon Tree which is barely noticeable from a car. It's a remnant of the ancient Jedforest, from when it was a forest rather than a rugby team.




A quick stop in Jed for a pic of the Abbey, looking resplendent in the sunshine and completely free of tourists.




And one last photo stop, just past Lilliardsedge from where the Eildons now look within a more reasonable distance...




Which is just as well as I was knackered and almost out of juice.
In ordinary times I wouldn't recommend this route (the A68) unless at 5:00 on a June morning but with the weird almost empty roads I only had one incident of note. Pandemic or no pandemic, timber lorries are usually driven by psychos and that empty wagon has to overtake NOW.





Today's map -





54 miles @ 16.1 mph, 956m up and down.


----------



## Gunk (16 Apr 2020)

My son and I did a quick 9 miles circular route last night, average 16.5mph, no stops, so sorry about the stock photos!






Through St Giles






And then through Wolvercote, past the Trout Inn made famous by Inspector Morse, now strangely deserted.






Then past Godstow, through Wytham and on to home.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Apr 2020)

Down to Yealmpton and through the lanes up to Westlake. I stopped at the top watching and listening to larks ascending. Down to Ermington and over Penquit.

I then took the pine ridge road, then headed across the A379 to Ringmore. There are some good hills here.... steep, long and narrow.
I saw some Wensleydale sheep (I think....) a long way from home.

I stopped at Holywell stores for a drink and a pasty before heading into Modbury. Then it was the coast road and Membland hill. A were nice, but blustery ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3306383565/


----------



## gavgav (16 Apr 2020)

Made the most of the last of the Sunny days, on my few days off work, with a slightly longer ride. Perfect conditions, for cycling, not too warm and not too cold, a little breezier than yesterday, but nothing much really.

Out through Betton Abbots and then along Lyons Lane, to Condover, before the steady climb to Ryton and Dorrington. Crossed the A49 with ease and then took the road out past my old Primary School and then along the lane, that brings you out on the A49 again. This lane is in a horrific condition, multiple massive potholes, copious gravel and virtually no tarmac in places. Not good on thin tyres and won’t be using it again!

Short downhill section on the A49, where all of the traffic was coming the opposite way, then through Stapleton and a route I’ve not done in many years, the long climb up to Pulverbatch. This is the road I used to cycle on, as a child, having grown up in Stapleton, so it brought back a few memories. It climbs 400ft in 3 miles and so it’s a decent workout.

The descent through Longden and Longden Common, is great, with the wind behind me helping, as well, but the road surface is not the best and you have to have your wits about you at times.

Continued on through Annscroft, Hook-a-Gate and Meole Brace. I decided to take the main road back home, instead of going through the village and that was a mistake, as there are roadworks going on. Had to wait at the traffic lights, for a couple of minutes, but then stayed on the road around the main roundabout and some fool didn’t like that, shouting some incomprehensible abuse out of the window of his car. I just shouted back as to whether he was on an “essential journey” and he sped off towards Reabrook. The answer was probably no.

A most enjoyable 20.9 miles at 13.3mph avg


----------



## DCBassman (16 Apr 2020)

Another shakedown, this time on the Trek 800 Sport mtb. Just a quick loop: north on A386 to Pitts Cleave, up the ramp onto NCN27, follow across to NCN270 and across the football club to Morrisons, then back onto the A386 into town and home.
6.42 miles, other bits missing due to MMR recording error.
The Altus RD-M310 performed flawlessly, as smooth a shifter as I have ever shifted. Much nicer than the Alivio RD-M410 on the Scott...
Just goes to show, the label and model means not a lot.
The brakes! When I switch from Trek to Scott, I marvel at how fast and light it is! When I switch back, I realise that by comparison, the Scott hasn't got any brakes...
A set of Koolstop Salmons is in my near future, and when they are worn out, a new wheelset.


----------



## Chromatic (16 Apr 2020)

Another ride around the same lanes and roads as recently described here but today I included a new little loop off the Tewkesbury Road that goes through Priors Norton for a pic of the church there.
21.5 miles, fewer cyclists today, motorised traffic a little busier than recently.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Apr 2020)

Feeling good today, its taken me 3 weeks to get over whatever i had so i did a nice sunny ride to Sudbury Hall where i stopped for a nibble then rode home .
42miles with an average of 18.7 mph


----------



## tribanjules (16 Apr 2020)

Potter from bournville south through and past alvechurch. Proper off road across ploughed field on road tyres too !!


----------



## footloose crow (16 Apr 2020)

*16 April. A trip to the seaside*

Wrestling with your conscience is a fools game. You never win. So many cycle chatters on this forum are limiting themselves to short circuits near to home and I don't want to do that even though my conscience says I must. I advance the argument that the lanes are deserted, I rarely even see another cyclist and that I have already fallen off my step ladder twice doing DIY. Plus some cuts and burns. Cycling feels safer than being at home where I get bored too easily and start projects beyond my capability, then have to phone my father in law for advice. He was a master craftsman and builder and my wife feels all men should have the same skills as her father. I think all daughters feel that way about their fathers. I am a disappointment to her. My brother is the same as me and has started his own craft guild- he calls it the Order of the Black Thumb.

Today I wanted to get to see the north coast and plotted a route that seemed flat enough on the map but turned out to have more wrinkles, steep ramps and drops than I imagined. The sun was warm on my back though and all the way to Crantock I felt like a cycling God hitting 20 or 25mph or even more in places, gaining Top 10 places on Strava segments and wondering how I managed to improve so fast. 





_What goes down must inevitably go up ....._

Crantock was lovely if quiet. The Bowgie Inn would normally be packed on a day like today. It has sweeping views across the bay. The sea was reflecting back the blueness of sky, turning turquoise near to shore, green where the light caught the rising waves. The car park was closed down, the Inn empty of life but the surf was amazing. Just four guys out in over head high, long period surf. Clean, green Atlantic swells rolling in every fifteen seconds. Waves for locals. No lifeguards on duty and a fierce rip running along the far side of the beach.






Leaving Crantock I discovered my godlike power had left me. I was having to push down hard even to go downhill and into the large cogs for the 2% slope that followed. The wind. I had not felt it coming here but it had felt me, pushing me along like electricity for my legs. Returning it was now an animate force, playing with me, jumping out of the gaps in the hedgerows to knock me over, blowing hardest on the steepest slopes. The return trip was on new (to me) lanes. I kept hoping for downhills but seemed only to be going up. Resolutely into the face of the wind. There is nothing to do but be philosophical. It is good resistance training. 

The last few miles the hedges were higher and the lanes more sunken and the wind lost me, found me for a while then lost me. I made progress. Home came nearer. More walkers on the lanes and then a dilemma. A cyclist in front of me and I am catching up . I try to stay 20 metres behind but he keeps slowing. I can't overtake. The lane is narrow, bends, twists up and down and there are families and prams and small children on bikes. I stop and wait for as long as I can manage and then catch him up again. He stops. I see my opportunity. If anyone reading this was on that lane today, I apologise for roaring past, breath held so I couldn't say anything or take a hand of the bars to wave. Apologies. I am still learning the etiquette for cycling in the plague and I normally never see anyone else. 

So another 50k ride. It seems like the right distance for me, but maybe not right for everyone. I guess we all have to make our own choices based on a risk assessment. I know I am safer on a bike than with a power tool in my hand.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *16 April. A trip to the seaside*
> 
> Wrestling with your conscience is a fools game. You never win. So many cycle chatters on this forum are limiting themselves to short circuits near to home and I don't want to do that even though my conscience says I must. I advance the argument that the lanes are deserted, I rarely even see another cyclist and that I have already fallen off my step ladder twice doing DIY. Plus some cuts and burns. Cycling feels safer than being at home where I get bored too easily and start projects beyond my capability, then have to phone my father in law for advice. He was a master craftsman and builder and my wife feels all men should have the same skills as her father. I think all daughters feel that way about their fathers. I am a disappointment to her. My brother is the same as me and has started his own craft guild- he calls it the Order of the Black Thumb.
> 
> ...


Spent many an evening eating and drinking on the decking of the Bowgie ,stunning views . I stay at Holywell bay when I come down


----------



## Mike_P (16 Apr 2020)

As I dragged the Defy out of the bike shed sometime around 4.20 this afternoon I did wonder whether a thin long sleeve jersey and bib knickers was over doing it but nevertheless set off to do an anti-clockwise loop across Swinsty Reservoir necessitating first tackling the Oaker Banks





Turning onto Penny Pot the rear derailleur failed to change to a smaller cog, the what now moment was quickly changed to an Oh! The lever hood had slipped forward so preventing the mechanism from working; clearly something to replace as it stayed loose. The westbound ride along Penny Pot was one of the faster which did not pose well for the return but first down to crossing over the reservoir




which is then followed by the 12.6% max two-fifths mile long climb of Smithsons Lane. At the top looking north even the lambs were more interested in the grass rather than their surroundings. Always seems to me lambs are quite curious initially until zonked by the grass consumption.




Heading east on Penny Pot was initially straight into the headwind and the choice of kit was defiantly spot on. 15.67 miles @ 13mph avg. 1125ft climbed


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Apr 2020)

whilst not commuting I am occasionally able to cycle for work, and have done 4 short 5 milers along the coast over the last 2 days, with more likely next week. 
I feel lucky to be able to get out during these strange and difficult times.


----------



## gavgav (17 Apr 2020)

Last day of Annual Leave and so out for a lunchtime short ride. Cooler than yesterday and a blustery Easterly, which I was straight into, but then once I’d turned towards Betton Abbots, was mainly at the side of me, for the remainder of the South/North route.

Down the lane to Berrington, then out to the A458, which was completely traffic free, for the short time I was on it. Had the wind behind me, up to Pitchford Fork, then back through Cantlop, Betton and home.

Much quieter out there today, less traffic, 3 cyclists and 1 runner, which made it much easier to socially distance, than for much of this week.

12.5 miles at 13.6mph avg


----------



## Old jon (17 Apr 2020)

Early start this morning, so the chill in the air was expected. Little if any breeze, so it seemed right to take the fixed out for a pedal around some of the flatter bits of local country.

Riding through Hunslet before eight o’ clock there were a lot of folk just on their way into work. Not as many as former days, but I guess most of the jobs there still cannot be done at home. Steeper’s is still there, making prosthetics is not something that can be done easily in the average kitchen. Anyway, the climb to John o’ Gaunts was quiet, left turn to Woodlesford and another left to cross canal and river. On the rise through Swillington it became obvious that there was a wind half helping me, it was the half that was not helping that was obvious really.

Drop down to Garforth, yes, I took note of Hook Moor and its wind turbines, and turn right at the roundabout. There is a bit of uphill before Peckfield Bar is reached, straight on to the next roundabout and turn left to Micklefield. Very quiet here, so much so that I could hear the train, I guess from London, long before it crossed the bridge over Main Street. Another Main Street that was once the A1. Keep pedalling, eventually the B1217 is reached and the right turn towards Lotherton Hall where I turned left for the up and down to Aberford. Where I turned left again onto Cattle Lane.



Before reaching Barwick there were 5 or 6 cyclists (individuals or pairs) going the other way, about the busiest couple of miles in the ride. Scholes next, four separate riders through there, and then the stretch of A64 to Thorner Lane. Skeltons Lane, and the wind was giving a serious helping push along here all the way to the A58 and the left turn for the steepest descent of the ride. It is always good to see the Oakwood Clock, and then ride the three ‘R’s ( Roundhay Road, Roseville Road and Regent Street, six of them really) to the edge of town. Back across the river and home. Thirty two miles, 1700 feet of up and a wind that increased as the ride went on, made the last few miles almost speedy, and gave me something more to smile at.

Wheeltracks . . .


----------



## theloafer (17 Apr 2020)

had to drop my prescription of at the Drs ... so thought as i was going to be out i might as well do a loop and come back the scenic route  . was bloody cold wind and almost altered my plans, but stuck with it and by the time i got into Sedgefield the sun appeared and it warmed up nicely. the route along the Wynyard old railway line had more people about than the last time is was here 
though you would not think so in the pics... 30 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3311670860


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Apr 2020)

Another quick spin around my Cross Houses, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Condover loop using the Raleigh.

It was quite blustery out and, being an easterly wind, was against me to start with. It was very busy on the A49 - almost as though things were back to normal - and I had to wait for a gap to get out onto it. It was a contrast when I got onto the minor roads though and the main obstacle was people out walking.

That buffeting headwind continued on the way to Berrington and Cross Houses and made me glad to have picked this bike today rather than the slower and heavier Hawk. I didn't find the A458 quite as quiet as @gavgav did, but much better than the A49 had been. 

I mostly had a crosswind as I made my way to Cound and Harnage. I moved over to let a tractor & trailer through near Cound Stank and was glad I did as it went past about as fast as a tractor can - a bit intimidating when the rig is nearly as wide as the lane. The flag of Denmark was the drapeau de jour at Cound.

After Harnage I encountered another tractor and trailer but this time I was faster as it was an older machine and I had the wind directly behind me. I'd just resigned myself to having to follow at their speed when the driver pulled over and let me through, which was nice.

To Acton Burnell, Frodesley and Longnor was pretty uneventful but the wind direction was reasonably favourable so I got along well. Approaching Condover I saw another tractor and trailer pulling out of a field ahead. I slowed as I came up behind them then got a surprise when the brakes slammed on and it started reversing up the road towards me. They did stop (I suppose to go back and close the gate) but had me wondering if I was going to have to jump onto the verge.

The last bit was nicely quick up to the A49 which was still a bit busy.

23.6 miles at 15.4 mph average. Just two cyclists seen while I was out round the lanes and a couple more when I was almost home.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2020)

A filthy afternoon, but I needed some milk, the only bike that hasn't been cleaned during the lock down so far is the MTB, so I took that over the back fields to the farm shop to get a couple of bottles instead of risking going to the supermarkets. 

Just 3.20 miles, I got bloody soaked _and_ I had to wait outside the shop in the rain until someone came out. 

Have a map.


----------



## colly (17 Apr 2020)

A ride out to see a pal today. A bit of a mercy dash in some ways. My mate has been self isolating for over a month now. He lives alone, and has no family closer than 70 miles and neighbours that might say hello now and again, if they are in a good mood. Unfortunately for him he is most definitely 'at risk', with diabetes, melanoma, and a heart op pending but put off due to the present problems. He began staying away from people about 10 days before it became policy, so he's probably going stir crazy.
Long story short I was speaking on the phone yesterday and he is worried about his food stocks. he uses the delivery services of local supermarkets but the delivery times are so extended he's worried about running out of food.
Now Mrs Colly and I do drop in the occasional meal for him when we have maybe made too much so I had a scour of the freezer and hoiked out a frozen curry or two and other meals I stuffed them into the bag on the beam rack and set off for parts north west.

Well it was a cold day but sunny. So shorts but a top as well. Off just before 11am and it was with a brisk tail wind. Across the park and I turned north onto Harrogate Road at Moortown. The main A61 I would normally avoid but in these odd times it was quiet so stayed with it through Alwoodley, past the grammar school and out to Harewood. At the bottom of Harewood Bank I carried straight on to Arthington and Pool-in-Wharfedale. 
At Pool it was a left towards Otley. With the wind at my back I was making good time and after a righthand in the centre of Otley it was across the river and uphill past the Old Wharfedale Hospital.
I got to my mates in just under an hour and after doing the deliveries we both sat in his garden masked up 3 metres apart chatting. We sat for maybe 90 mins until I had to get off.
Coming back by a different route I came past Leathley and crossed over The Wharfe again at Pool. Instead of Arthington Lane I opted to brave Pool Bank. It's around a mile and a quarter with an average gradient of about 7.4% ( max 10.9% ish) I've not been up here in a while mainly due to the amount of traffic you have to share the road but it isn't so bad at the moment.
Bramhope next, then up past the quarry on King Lane, around the reservoir and back home via Moortown.

All in it 33.2 miles and 2000ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47310718


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2020)

Took Beautiful Daughter out for her longest ride yet, about 2km around the local farms. She still wants to know I'm there so I make sure she can feel my hand on her back.
Unfortunately this means I have to run alongside her and now I'm exhausted...


----------



## Donger (17 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Approaching Condover I saw another tractor and trailer pulling out of a field ahead. I slowed as I came up behind them then got a surprise when the brakes slammed on and it started reversing up the road towards me. They did stop (I suppose to go back and close the gate) but had me wondering if I was going to have to jump onto the verge.


I certainly know that feeling, Phil. I went out yesterday and sped around a bend on a narrow lane to find a combine harvester heading straight at me at full throttle! I actually did steer into a hedge as it was taking up the whole width of the road! Even when leaning into the hedge, I only had about a foot to spare. That was my only moment that was anything but mundane, though. 17.1 uneventful miles, 0.1 very eventful mile.
_Donger._


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Apr 2020)

Donger said:


> I certainly know that feeling, Phil. I went out yesterday and sped around a bend on a narrow lane to find a combine harvester heading straight at me at full throttle! I actually did steer into a hedge as it was taking up the whole width of the road! Even when leaning into the hedge, I only had about a foot to spare. That was my only moment that was anything but mundane, though. 17.1 uneventful miles, 0.1 very eventful mile.
> _Donger._


Yes, the joys of rural riding. I'll still take the odd surprise like that over the perils of multi-lane urban highways though.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 Apr 2020)

Today was what I could call an "oily ride", yes, a 3in1. Firstly it was to collect some eggs at my text and collect farm. Secondly it was to drop off Mrs S`s prescription at the doctors and thirdly it was daily exercise. The oily part was a result of my lubrication of the new brake cable I fitted this morning and running down the lever.
Dropping the prescription off was the hardest part of the ride because the box to slip it into, is right by the outside door and intercom and there were a lot waiting outside. Luckily a medic came out in gown and face mask with somebody`s pills and he kindly took it off me.
The route took advantage of the Easterly wind which had a nip in it despite the bright sunshine. Once I had turned the corner past Stowupland I had the tailwind to Haughley and then on via Shelland and Borley Green and turning down towards Rattlesden and the lovely hill with gravel at the bottom, glad the brakes are up to spec. I came back into Stowmarket via Onehouse Road and Violet Hill ( for the health centre). At the bottom of Violet Hill I had to wait as there was so much traffic just like normal times. I am sure there are people out and about who should`nt be but who am I to judge.
A good ride of 22.2 miles at 16.6 mph in shorts, a base layer and short sleeve top. Maybe tomorrow I will rest as I have just done three days in a row and don`t want to overdo things, my inner thigh is telling me that, not sure why.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Apr 2020)

Back to bib tights and a baselayer under a long sleeve jersey late this afternoon due to home working later than normal to compensate for time out for an “essentials shopping” trip to the still far too many empty shelves in Sainsburys Decided to avoid using any part of the A59 outbound so a novel experience for the Defy as I headed north on the A61 pass, rather than to, Chevin Cycles,




continuing to the climb towards Killinghall where I turned off along Grainbeck Lane,




to regain my normal route onto Ripley. Rather than taking the turning to Nidd I carried on further along the A61 to approach Nidd from the north. Between the northern and southern ends of the village is a wide swathe of agricultural / open land through which the access to Nidd Hall (a hotel nowadays) passes crossing the sunken public highway on this bridge.




West to Ripley was the only part of the ride where the easterly acted as a useful tailwind.
11.78 miles @ 13.4mph avg 699ft climbed.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2020)

footloose crow said:


> I felt like a cycling God hitting 20 or 25mph or even more in places, gaining Top 10 places on Strava segments and wondering how I managed to improve so fast.


You should come to my neck of the woods , the lanes are very popular and even when im flying im getting in the top 300 out of around 6000


----------



## geocycle (18 Apr 2020)

A pre breakfast 25 mile loop around Silverdale. Nice views across Morecambe bay confirmed that the Lake District was still there. Cold easterly wind.


----------



## footloose crow (18 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> You should come to my neck of the woods , the lanes are very popular and even when im flying im getting in the top 300 out of around 6000


I will! Where is the 'land of confusion'.....??


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2020)

footloose crow said:


> I will! Where is the 'land of confusion'.....??


Put it this way Adrian Timmis lives around here.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> You should come to my neck of the woods , the lanes are very popular and even when im flying im getting in the top 300 out of around 6000


I have more KOMs in Cornwall than locally . I think it's just down to the number of cyclists round here segments have thousands of riders in Cornwall it's in the hundreds . You do have to beat Chris Opie though . I do have a KOM were he's only forth ( he was on a mountain bike though )


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

It was wet this morning, very wet. Wetter than a pack of WetOnes floating down the Thames.

An early ride for me, I went out while it was precipitating down on the basis there wouldn’t be many people about, I was right I only saw two dog walkers in 13 miles.

I went up the track near me and stayed mostly off road on the MTB along bridle ways, byways etc. It didn’t take long to get soaked through and I was cold most of the time, especially my feet.

I like to try and find places I’ve never been before, I find one byway but it was only a quarter of a mile before it the road again.

I also found an ugly new estate that I’ve never seen before, won’t be going back.

after about an hour I was getting cold, and my shoes were full of water, so I turned it and came home.

13.20 miles
























There’s a few of these houses all boarded up and abandoned on the Harwell estate I think because of asbestos. Meanwhile elsewhere local authorities are building new properties on farm land.


----------



## Globalti (18 Apr 2020)

30 miles today, out into a cold easterly banking as many upwind miles as possible before turning for home. 

My reward to myself:


----------



## footloose crow (18 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Put it this way Adrian Timmis lives around here.


Aha....quite a long way away then. You will be safe from my Strava menacing efforts for a bit longer. And until the wind is in the right direction.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Aha....quite a long way away then. You will be safe from my Strava menacing efforts for a bit longer. And until the wind is in the right direction.


I have a KOMs around Crantock so I will be watching you   when you go that way


----------



## footloose crow (18 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> I have a KOMs around Crantock so I will be watching you   when you go that way


I think you can relax. Happy to get within top 20%. Only top tens when I adjust for age!


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2020)

No ride yet today anyway , its been pishing it down all morning so i have been painting the stairway.Hopefully it will be better later on.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2020)

A chilly day here, blustery too.

A reverse route along the ridge road, all the way to Ugborough garage, then a quick run back down towards Ermington. I turned at Penquit.

I then annoyed a bloke by sitting on his wheel for a mile. He went quicker, so did I.... and so on. I did keep 2 metres away!

Up the last remaining super steep hill to Westlake. I’ve done them all now, this wasn’t the toughest.

At the top I got a phone call saying my lad had been taken into hospital in Cambridge... so I had one of those strange rides home.

He’s had another fit.... but has been released from hospital! Good news.

Lifes rich tapestry....

https://www.strava.com/activities/3316024909


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2020)

Another Saturday another hard hours ride . Why can't I just do an easy 1 hour spin ? . After years of just reeling off miles I now find myself doing flat out hour efforts due to the lockdown .Waited for the rain to pass and out after lunch . Did my standard Polly Botts loop .Just pressed on all the way round ,managed a 4th place on a long Strava segment of 20mins quite happy with that  a full 1min 20secs of the Kom . 13.94 miles in 49min 30sec at 16.9 mph with 1050ft of upness ,over a minute faster than my previous best on the loop . Quite blustery out but did have tailwind home legs are feeling the effort though .


----------



## C R (18 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> Another Saturday another hard hours ride . Why can't I just do an easy 1 hour spin ? . After years of just reeling off miles I now find myself doing flat out hour efforts due to the lockdown .Waited for the rain to pass and out after lunch . Did my standard Polly Botts loop .Just pressed on all the way round ,managed a 4th place on a long Strava segment of 20mins quite happy with that  a full 1min 20secs of the Kom . 13.94 miles in 49min 30sec at 16.9 mph with 1050ft of upness ,over a minute faster than my previous best on the loop . Quite blustery out but did have tailwind home legs are feeling the effort though .


I find myself doing the same. My rides now are between 10 and 15 miles, all flat out to compensate for the shorter distances.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Apr 2020)

The weather forecast seemed to change every half hour, be it sunny spells and/or drizzle. Certainly it was sunny as I tried and failed to shift the freewheel on the hybrids rear wheel so the planned day off for the Defy did not transpire and kitted up as per yesterday the Defy got rewarded once again with avoiding the still not finished road surface at the new roundabout on the A59, which westbound is bunny hop territory should I ever master that. So instead this afternoon the southbound climb of the A61 Ripon Road in dull overcast but dry conditions which remained the case for the whole ride. Cut through the Duchy to the Cornwall Road/Harlow Moor Road section of the UCI Harrogate Circuit where memories of a different time in so many ways linger.




Continuing then directly to the Otley Road and out to Beckwithshaw, again part the Circuit, the easterly obviously formed a very nice tailwind as a former fast decent is now hampered by a set of traffic lights but I still managed a PR on the 1.5 mile long Strava segment to Beckwithshaw.




Then to Norwood pass Little Armscliffe and decent of Broad Dubb Road.




Having stopped briefly for a drink I was not putting much effort in as another cyclist with a thick hooded coat shot pass on the decent pass the Sun Inn, only then to sit up just as the road twists and goes up hill; I matched his pedal strokes or lack of them and quickly decided to go the different route to him at the junction with Penny Pot Lane. My hope that he would turn failed to materialise so once again straight into a headwind along Penny Pot, although not as strong as last time. 16.51 miles @13.4mph avg 1168ft climbed


----------



## iancity (18 Apr 2020)

Been out with my daughter a bit the last few weeks (she is 7) just taking things easy, she learned to ride about a year ago but had no confidence..today she completed her longest ride of 8.8 miles and she is absolutely ecstatic. Had to drop a prescription off for the parents so asked if she wanted to come along on the bike and although she was a bit hesitant she agreed...smiled nearly all the way there and back, she loved it and is asking when we can go again...I'm buzzing ;-)
Strava'd it as well, as I have done most of her rides now, and she got 4 achievements, she now wants to make sure she gets achievements on every ride, and also put her Mother to shame, she has done 33 miles this year, which is more than her Mother has done in her life 








with pose !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2020)

Nice ride in the rain this morning. This photo was up a hill where I set a PB one minute quicker than previous.


----------



## itboffin (18 Apr 2020)

I finally made it out today after three days inside and wow what a change from last week, I’d seen the rain but hadn’t realised how much everywhere is flooded again and so so much gravel mud and stones everywhere, one of the steeper climbs around here now has no tarmac at all.

I think I’ve found the most scenic place in the West Country but I’m so terrible at taking photos it just doesn’t do it justice, there’s something about this particular hill and it’s vista that reminds me of giant alpine scenes


----------



## Kryton521 (18 Apr 2020)

Cold today, [I thought.] Had a fugwit pull up next to me at the lights to ask if I raced, "no", says I. "You do today!" and it raced off down the road to the next set of lights. Pointless and probably not an essential journey in the eyes of the law.
Other than that, it was all good. After my problems with my failing right knee it held up well and I covered the 38 km without pain.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 Apr 2020)

Lovely morning, thought i would take a ride along the Derne Valley paths and the TPT in the area.
So did half of South Yorkshire !!
So i'm bowling along in bib tights and a short sleeved cycle shirt enjoying the rays of the sun when a previously mentioned phenomenon appears... Why do riders of electric mountain bikes wear so much kit ?
Helmets, balaclavas, jackets, full gloves ... trousers... with shorts over the tops !! Each to there own i suppose...
More people than Sainsbury's ....


----------



## geocycle (19 Apr 2020)

Nice ride this morning over Harris End, Scorton and Cockerham. The skylarks and buzzards were doing their thing. I always think that skylarks are clockwork! Great views across Morecambe Bay, south to Blackpool tower and north to the Lake District. Cool easterly wind.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Apr 2020)




----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Apr 2020)

Sunny and quite pleasant this morning. I wore my new shorts which arrived yesterday but wished I had`nt, nice sore inner thigh. That started within 1/2 mile from the start. After getting in somewhat of a rut plodding over the same ground recently, excepting my ride on Friday, I thought damn it I am going on my other routes out to Rattlesden. My main worry would be people on the cycle lane coming down Gun Cotton Way in Stowmarket but as it happened it was OK. The first part of the ride i just saw the odd rider here and there but gradually saw more, along with people taking the whole road for walks, getting snapped at by a dog on a lead that was far too long as I went past, I cycled wide as it was ! There were also a lot of joggers out today, I don`t blame them.
I stopped a few times as I had the camera today (no I have no smart phone and don`t want one). A nice ride, Mrs S said 10.45 arrival ? Yep Ok, and it was 10.45 on the dot. How do wives do that ?
24.3 miles at 17.3 average 873 of climbing and 12 degrees. Stay well folks.


----------



## Donger (19 Apr 2020)

After two days of painting and decorating indoors while it rained outdoors, I was ready for another ride. Ended up staying out for nearly two hours in the end, as the lanes were so deserted that I didn't get any pangs of guilt about passing my self-imposed limit of one hour or so. Ended up on 26.0 miles. Lovely weather.
Ignore the fat finger intruding onto this picture. This is the first time I have ever seen the M5_ completely_ empty of traffic:




Initially, I looped out to near Frampton on Severn via Haresfield, Whitminster and Eastington. Conscious of the "Cyclists not welcome" sign in Frampton, I carried on along the A38 back to Whitminster before hitting the lanes again and taking in Saul Junction, Epney and Elmore, before throwing in a final loop of the Kingsway estate on my circuitous route home. Seldom more than 7 miles from home, but away from everyone and getting a huge endorphine hit. Lovely. This next shot is of Whitminster church .... though in truth it is much closer to Saul than it is to Whitminster. I rather like the very distinctive church tower:




Quite a sad sight at the canal bridge at Saul Junction. The Stables Cafe (a regular stopping point on club rides and local rides with friends) is locked up and deserted. Usually in this weather the upper deck is full to the brim with people watching the world go by:




As I was taking this next shot, at the waterfront at Epney, a mystery friend rode past greeting me by name. Probably someone from the club, but didn't recognise them. Not so many weeks ago the Severn almost spilled over the top of this flood wall:




By getting my ride up to 26.0 miles, I arrived home on a year-to-date total of 1,000.1 miles. Quite surprisingly, although my year-to-date average ride length has dropped from 37 to 27 miles per ride, I've been going out more often on my shorter, mostly 10-16 mile lockdown rides, and am still well on target for my usual 3,000 mile year's target. The only target I'll miss this year will be the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. That's a bit of a shame, as I'm on a run of 63 consecutive months with at least one 100km (62 mile) ride, and it's a shame for it to come to an end now. Just doesn't feel right going out for 6 to 7 hour bike rides though.
Anyway, enjoy your rides everyone, and stay safe. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Apr 2020)

Donger said:


> After two days of painting and decorating indoors while it rained outdoors, I was ready for another ride. Ended up staying out for nearly two hours in the end, as the lanes were so deserted that I didn't get any pangs of guilt about passing my self-imposed limit of one hour or so. Ended up on 26.0 miles. Lovely weather.
> Ignore the fat finger intruding onto this picture. This is the first time I have ever seen the M5_ completely_ empty of traffic:
> View attachment 516293
> 
> ...


My rides are usually between 22-25 miles and normally I would be on about 1000-1100 todate but because of the lock down and we (Mrs S and I ) can`t go out I have been getting more rides in so I am up to 1238, OK not far off but I do feel guilty. Today it was glorious out and I wanted to share it, like you and everyone else in the photos we take. Somehow it makes life just that bit easier.


----------



## gavgav (19 Apr 2020)

iancity said:


> Been out with my daughter a bit the last few weeks (she is 7) just taking things easy, she learned to ride about a year ago but had no confidence..today she completed her longest ride of 8.8 miles and she is absolutely ecstatic. Had to drop a prescription off for the parents so asked if she wanted to come along on the bike and although she was a bit hesitant she agreed...smiled nearly all the way there and back, she loved it and is asking when we can go again...I'm buzzing ;-)
> Strava'd it as well, as I have done most of her rides now, and she got 4 achievements, she now wants to make sure she gets achievements on every ride, and also put her Mother to shame, she has done 33 miles this year, which is more than her Mother has done in her life
> View attachment 516151
> 
> ...


Well done young lady!


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2020)

Set off after lunch with no real plan into the sunshine . Dropped down the hill into Newtown Linford and saw 2 youths at the side of the road looking at one of their bikes . Stopped to check on them to see a rear derailleur snapped off . They were about to ring mum to rescue them I said let me have a look so they stepped back while I donned my latex gloves out of my saddlebag . I managed to split the chain thanks to a quick link fitted I then converted it into a 1 speed middle ring at the front and a fairly low gear at the back chain was a bit slack but ridable . While fixing the bike they were telling me about to them epic bike ride of 13kms they then asked they how far I was going the answer 30 miles seem to impress them when I said it would take 2 hours . They offered me a fiver for my troubles so I said donate it to the NHS so hopefully they will . Hopefully they made it home ok . The rest of the ride turned into my standard 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey loads of family's out riding with young kids which is good to see but the single track lane from Belton to Shepshed was slower progress than normal as I was dodgeing everyone . Home with just enough 31.2 miles in the bag done in 1hr 49mins at 17.1mph with 2050ft of upness . I have spent the winter training for a 300km ride which is now not happening but it does seem to have paid off in terms of speed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2020)

*Bike selected;* CGR (as I was heading onto 're-cycled' railways)
*Weather;* sunny, cool, dry, breezy
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

I had decided, I was going to have a ride up to, & along _'The Lines'.... _originally built as the_ Leeds, Castleford and Pontefract Junction Railway_
It essentially runs from Castleford, over the River Aire, under Barnsdale Road (where Ledston Station was), Allerton-Bywater, Kippax, & onto Garforth (I joined it at Allerton-Bywater)

http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm

The ride down was on the road, down Castleford Road, under the M62 (at jct 31), past the architecturally glorious '_Voysey Row_' (*1*) & '_Rising Sun'_, at Whitwood Common
http://www.voysey.gotik-romanik.de/Whitwood Thumbnails/Thumbnails.html

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/241087 (part of the Row can be seen in the background)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1312621 (as it is now, part of the Rising Sun)
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313209-the-rising-sun-public-house-altofts-and-whitwood-ward
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...errace-altofts-and-whitwood-ward#.XpxR80BFzIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...l-hall-altofts-and-whitwood-ward#.XpxR_kBFzIU

Carrying on past '_Diggerland' _(*2*), up to Whitwood roundabout, where the Mining College used to be (now gone, & the area built, with a new 'plastic' College a mile or so east, by the ASDA at Glasshoughton)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048167
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1048161

Down through HighTown, into Castleford, crossing the Leeds-Selby line on Albion Street
Past the new Bus Station, & downtowards the River, where the Romans forded the Aire, marked by some very nice tile-friezes 
('Cas' was _Lagentvim_, to the Romans)
Past a heavily boarded up Castle Motorcycles!! (Honda main-dealer), & the Forum(*3*), which simply was a couple of benches where the old men met to 'put the World to rights') - there's a modern bench there now
The vitreous tiles are on the old (closed) _Bridge Hotel_






Over 'Hartleys Bridge' (of 1808) & onward to Barnsdale Road (*4*), to follow the route of the Romans (on their way to Tadcaster (_Calcaria_)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/930951
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...d-central-and-glasshoughton-ward#.XpxWfEBFzIU

A brief pause, at the site of Ledston Station for photographs (to be added elsewhere), in a 'Then & Now')
A left onto Park Lane at the cross-roads (with the right, heading onto Newton Lane, towards Fairburn, the RSPB visitor centre, & the 'old' A1)
Not far on here, to the back of the 'Millenium Village' I reached the turning onto _'The Lines'_
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/259633

_



_

This is one of the sections that run along an embankment, with housing to the south-west (left) & fields to the north-east (previously colliery land)
Bowers Halt is the first notable section, as it had a wooden rudimentary station, with a junction that led to 2 collieries (Lowther & Allerton Main)
Veering off to the left, in this pic
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3283247







Carrying on straight ahead, there's an old occupation bridge abutment, with the deck removed
Next is Brigshaw Lane, partially filled in, with the path now passing through a concrete box, with some very good 'street-art' on it (*5*), with Brigshaw High School, just to the east
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3284196





Berry Lane Bridge is next, the site of Kippax Station
http://www.leodis.net/display.aspx?resourceIdentifier=2003109_64020938&DISPLAY=FULL

It was where the car-park is





Circa 1960, if I recall, from a book I have about this line (*6*)
NOT MY IMAGE, it's a picture off Flickr, pulled at random, to illustrate the article





Leaving Kippax behind, we enter the most picturesque stretch of the line, in a cutting, as we head towards the A63 , built as the _Leeds - Selby TurnPike _(*7*)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4831483




Looking towards where I am, in the above image; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2785941

I left the line on NineLands Lane, & headed south, rejoining the A63, turning east to climb 'Garforth Cliff', passing the 'caravan park' (once the site of an isolation hospital..... how poignant at the present time)
Past - what was, and always will be to a lot of people- 'Savills Garden Centre' (that had a 10" gauge railway around it)

Still on the A63, the next site is _Peckfield Bar_ (*8*), turning south, back towards Castleford, past the site of Ledston Luck Colliery, where the magnificent winding house still exists - if a bit battered/unloved

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/65357
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ith-garden-wall-and-gate-ledston#.XpxhLUBFzIU





Number 2 Winder (in far better condtion)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/661279
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...at-ledston-luck-colliery-ledston#.XpxhmUBFzIU






Once at the bottom of _Mary Pannall _(*9*), it was merely a retracing of the tracks back into Castleford, but with a return home from the town centre, via a different route (alongside the River Calder) to Altofts

I hope that some of you enjoyed these words & photographs
Maybe the links/comments below may be of interest too?


*EDIT @ 16:22*
With regard to the 3rd image (Bower Halt) this from the book I own, about this branch-line (see 6, below)
It's roughly the same position as I'm stood, date in text is 1969







*1. *All 3 are still visited by architecture students, on field-trips

*2. *Wouldn't you just love to have sat in on the meeting with insurers/H&S, when the idea was mooted for these venues

*3. *Latin, for a public meeting place, I believe?

*4. *This is a continuation of Barnsdale Road, as it leaves the 'Great North Road' (A1) at Barnsdale Bar, to the north of Doncaster
Whilst the Roman route is lost in Pontefract/Castleford, it all meets up again & heads in a straight line northwards

*5. *This will appear in the 'Street Art' thread, with a link here; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/post-5962323

*6.* _The Leeds, Castleford & Pontefract Junction Railway - The Ledston Branch_, by Ron Rockett

*7. *As evidenced by a milepost, opposite the junction with NineLands Lane (bottom of 'Garforth Cliff' & by the _Crusader_ pub)
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...her-interesting-geographs.215788/post-5962331

*8. *Where the A63/Leeds - Selby TurnPike, intersects with Barnsdale Road (that I left at Allerton-Bywater)

*9. *Woodland adjacent to Barnsdale Road, is linked to all sorts of stories about the eponymous woman
http://www.castleford.org/history/cas017.html
https://allerton-bywater-online.webs.com/marypanel.htm


----------



## gavgav (19 Apr 2020)

Back to working (from home) this morning, to do the data submissions, done by lunchtime and so out I went, after a snack, for a ride in the lovely sunshine. Should have been starting playing Cricket, for the season, today, but that’s all on hold for the foreseeable future.

A coolish Easterly breeze, meant I didn’t brave shorts, but half way round the ride I wished I’d got them on!

Out through Betton Abbots and then down Lyons Lane. I’d already seen 16 cyclists, 3 runners and 2 walkers, by the time I’d got to Condover!!

Up the long drag to Ryton and then down to Longnor, where the cyclist count had reached 25! Turned North, through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Betton Abbots and home.

38 cyclists seen, by the time I got home, including a couple of family groups that I saw twice, who were on the opposite loop to me. Quite amazing to see so many cyclists out and I hope they keep it up once life returns to normal. Does make the “Social Distancing” a little tricky on the narrower lanes though.

19.0 miles at 13.4mph avg.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Apr 2020)

Set off en tandem this morning with the intent of making the most of COVID traffic reductions for our designated exercise. 

A pleasant start through Poynton, where the shared space scheme was utterly deserted, and a lovely descent to the short cobbled section before the fantastically named Norbury Hollow Signal Box level crossing. 

Joining the A6 we gave chase to an electric wheelchair contraption before deciding at Disley to take on the hill to Whaley Bridge rather than the dreary albeit preternaturally quiet A6. There are wonderful views from the top over to Kinder Scout:





After the downhill to Whaley, a well deserved biscuit in the shade of an abundantly blooming cherry by the canal





Onwards and upwards, just a couple of miles of the eponymous Long Hill before diverting to the gravel track alongside Fernilee Reservoir. Errwood reservoir dam imposes a lung busting incline up to the currently closed road ascending the Goyt valley. One of my favourite rides in all the world, the woods gently give way to moors, all to the accompaniment of the sparkling River Goyt slowly diminishing in volume as the road rises. The application of further biscuits proved necessary at the quarry mid way up:






The final assault on the Cat and Fiddle comes as the road exits the valley at Derbyshire bridge. Normally this stretch is unending torture, invariably into a head wind, and not infrequently accompanied by rain, sleet, snow,  or on one terrifying occasion, thunder and lightning. Today, no such horrors lay in store, and we serenely floated (OK, that might be an exaggeration...) up the final mile or so with the assist of a gentle breeze on our backs and serenaded by the skylarks ascending. Ornithilogical delights were complete with two duelling Red Kites above, a rare sight hereabouts.

The summit achieved:





we charged down the deserted hairpins to Macclesfield and thence wearily home.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> Set off after lunch with no real plan into the sunshine . Dropped down the hill into Newtown Linford and saw 2 youths at the side of the road looking at one of their bikes . Stopped to check on them to see a rear derailleur snapped off . They were about to ring mum to rescue them I said let me have a look so they stepped back while I donned my latex gloves out of my saddlebag . I managed to split the chain thanks to a quick link fitted I then converted it into a 1 speed middle ring at the front and a fairly low gear at the back chain was a bit slack but ridable . While fixing the bike they were telling me about to them epic bike ride of 13kms they then asked they how far I was going the answer 30 miles seem to impress them when I said it would take 2 hours . They offered me a fiver for my troubles so I said donate it to the NHS so hopefully they will . Hopefully they made it home ok . The rest of the ride turned into my standard 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey loads of family's out riding with young kids which is good to see but the single track lane from Belton to Shepshed was slower progress than normal as I was dodgeing everyone . Home with just enough 31.2 miles in the bag done in 1hr 49mins at 17.1mph with 2050ft of upness . I have spent the winter training for a 300km ride which is now not happening but it does seem to have paid off in terms of speed


Does`nt a good deed make you feel good.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Apr 2020)

Mrs 26 lead me to Clevelode to see the River. Then I took her to Pixham Ferry for another view upstream. We took Jennet Tree Lane homeward having a bit of fun with half wheeling. I decided to head out over the common for a change and took the road for Long Green. After Longdon I diverted by Queenhill to take the standard Brotheridge Green route back. More cyclists than cars today. 42 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Apr 2020)

Donger said:


> it's a shame for it to come to an end now. Just doesn't feel right going out for 6 to 7 hour bike rides though.


You'll be fine. Just pick a very lanesy route, stay away from towns, and you will hardly see soul, especially during the week.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Bike selected;* CGR (as I was heading onto 're-cycled' railways)
> *Weather;* sunny, cool, dry, breezy
> *Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)
> 
> ...


In some ways we can thank Dr Beeching ? But then ? Just to think in time to come there might be the old HS2 rail link to cycle, now there is a thought !


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Apr 2020)

A relatively short but quite hilly MOOCH for me today


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Does`nt a good deed make you feel good.


Yes . At first I hesitated to offer help as they were dressed as typical 'yoofs' so I judged them on their appearance but they came over as a couple of great lads . Lesson learnt don't judge people by appearance


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Apr 2020)

Had a lovely hr this morning, hardly a soul about..
I did about 12 miles,would have been more but a farmer double barb wired a fence so that was that.

Breezy but a super day here.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

What a lovely day today. The Fragrant MrsP and I went out today, it was a bit cooler than last weekend and a little bit of wind, but dry so I got the road bike out.

No set plan but we ended going through Wallingford, Ewelme, Dorchester on Thames, Sutton Courtney, Didcot then home. Loads of cyclists out today including one knob wearing a Movistar jersey who passed to close clearing his nose. Twunt.

stopped about half way for a sandwich and a drink. Not a lot of traffic and no incidents of any note.

33.40 miles
900 for the year so far


----------



## tribanjules (19 Apr 2020)

Struggled to get going after having done a night shift but glad I did. Breezy cool but bright 50km south from bournville, tanworth, alcester, barnt green, lickey hills


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Apr 2020)

Back to sunshine today after a dull day yesterday, a route starting towards Northwood, across to Waterloo, Abbeygreen, Edstaston, Creamore past one of the local plant nurseries where I noticed that the owner has set up a stall outside the gate selling the plants so a detour might be called for on my next shopping trip, on to Horton, Loppington, Brown Heath, English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal, Welshampton, Bettisfield, Northwood and back home. Lots of family groups out on bikes again and lots of them dressed for the middle of winter! One horse rider and a few dog walkers as well.









22.9 miles @15.6 mph


----------



## Mike_P (19 Apr 2020)

Two bike rides today – first this morning the Ebike on a 4.26 mile round shopping trip to M&S avoiding cycle tracks and keeping to the roads so the climb of Ripon Road was somewhat quicker than on the Defy yesterday. Had used the last Shepherds Pie in the freezer yesterday so two Cumberland and another Shepherds picked up and for once I had to pay a bit for them as my latest TopCashback gift voucher ran out of funds.
Then this afternoon with the bib shorts making a welcome return broke the avoiding of the A59 westbound on the Defy and carried on west on it for 8 miles assisted by the tailwind passing Knabs Ridge wind farm on its north side.




It was relatively quiet with only a few HGVs and the main downhill section saw the speed touch 39.1 mph.




Turned north-west along Meagill Lane and then broke my CV19 avoiding bridleways stance by following one north through the former HMS Forest Moor communication base that linked communications between navy vessels in the North and Irish Seas before satellite communication. As I had expected no one else was using it. Back east along Menwith Hill Road was noticeable for the headwind and visibility was good with Nidderdale stretching away to the north west




As the route turned more to the north east the strength of the cross wind resulted in a quick drop of speed and the need to turn the handlebars towards the wind slightly to avoid being blown to the side of the road. I turned off dropping down the valley side slightly to the south for a slightly more sheltered route away from the ridge That taken was not fully intended, but a lane I had intended to go down had a number of walkers on it. The lane I stayed on was not in the best nick with the occasional pot hole and one junction was completely covered in loose gravel so progress was a bit on the slow side. Regained normal route down to Hampsthwaite, the decent was interesting with spells of cross, head and no wind which again meant dropping speed a bit again. Climbing away from the village on Hollins Lane I had another cyclist ahead to track and consequently despite the wind managed my third best time.
17.53 miles @ 12.6mph avg, 1240ft climbed


----------



## cyberknight (19 Apr 2020)

Just over 40 miles to Curborough. killer headwind on the way back really

knocked the average down as i was only mamanging 13 on the flat at one point !


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

@tribanjules that helmet is a much for a bike ride innit?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @tribanjules that helmet is a much for a bike ride innit?



Depends, if I was cycling along the West coast Mainline I'd probably wear a helmet like that too.

At the risk of thread drift @tribanjules: what is your job? I'm nosey...


----------



## iancity (19 Apr 2020)

An enjoyable bimble around bits of Northumberland


----------



## tribanjules (19 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Depends, if I was cycling along the West coast Mainline I'd probably wear a helmet like that too.
> 
> At the risk of thread drift @tribanjules: what is your job? I'm nosey...



Hseq manager Amey Rail, this was an OLE job I visited


----------



## tribanjules (19 Apr 2020)

iancity said:


> An enjoyable bimble around bits of Northumberland
> View attachment 516441


Must must add to bucket list


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Two bike rides today – first this morning the Ebike on a 4.26 mile round shopping trip to M&S avoiding cycle tracks and keeping to the roads so the climb of Ripon Road was somewhat quicker than on the Defy yesterday. Had used the last Shepherds Pie in the freezer yesterday so two Cumberland and another Shepherds picked up and for once I had to pay a bit for them as my latest TopCashback gift voucher ran out of funds.
> Then this afternoon with the bib shorts making a welcome return broke the avoiding of the A59 westbound on the Defy and carried on west on it for 8 miles assisted by the tailwind passing Knabs Ridge wind farm on its north side.
> View attachment 516420
> 
> ...


Menwith hill is that the one with the top secret Raf base your not allowed to mention  oh bother I've mentioned it . We watched the women's world championships there and missed being on telly as they didn't do any aerial footage


----------



## C R (19 Apr 2020)

Another fast -for me- and furious ride after dinner. Just over 14 miles at 16.9 mph. Could have been faster if it weren't for the annoying wind in the middle segment. The speed looks a lot less impressive when you see that the course was fairly flat, with only 95m of up. Anyhow, it is fast for me.

Just one car, but quite a few cyclists, mostly family groups, and a beautiful clear late afternoon. Takes my total for April to 104 miles, which is better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> Menwith hill is that the one with the top secret Raf base your not allowed to mention  oh bother I've mentioned it . We watched the women's world championships there and missed being on telly as they didn't do any aerial footage


The Tour de France coverage in 2014 clearly showed the base.


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Apr 2020)

Carrying on from Wednesday's trip south down the A68 to Northumberland today I tried the A68 northbound to the Midlothian boundary, which includes the long drag of Soutra Hill. This looks much worse from a car than it does on a bike, it's not steep but quite long. Eventually it reaches a long plateau before descending the escarpment to the north. This is the view from the north end of the plateau, looking towards the Soutra east windfarm -




and looking the other way over East Lothian and the Firth of Forth towards Fife -





From there it's a short fast descent to the Midlothian Council boundary where I turned off south and back steeply uphill to Soutra Aisle. This was a medieval hospital situated on Dere Street, the ex-roman road, which was also used by invading English armies and returning Scots ones. It has an even better view to the north, with a clear view of Edinburgh










-except my phone camera is rubbish. Arthur's Seat can just be made out between two pylons on the left horizon. The bike is perched against a very interesting info board. To read it I had to put on a jacket due the the strength of the bone chilling easterly wind. According to the met office it should have been 11 mph gusting 20 mph but in reality it was 20mph occasionally dropping to 11. It was only 12C at home and considerably less at altitude. Bib shorts were fine in the sunshine so long as I kept moving.
One last stop, the packhorse bridge on the A7 at Stow. 





Compared with last Sunday there was more than twice as much traffic on the southbound A7. Last week I was overtaken by four motor vehicles, this week it was nine, in about three miles less distance. 
The map -





47.3 miles @ 15.9 mph, 644m up and down.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2020)

Just a short ride this morning - 12 miles to check the seating position having swapped the seatpost out on the main commuter yesterday. No further changes needed.




That was followed by a 10 mile walk in the afternoon over to Levington marina and then back along the banks of the River Orwell


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Apr 2020)

Looked at wind direction, mentally planned a route and left this morning. Not very far in the crosswind becomes a headwind (this wasn't forecast) so I throw the towel in and take the first opportunity to head for home again, there's no other viable turn point on this route for miles. At this point I'm not back into cycling enough to want to suffer that much.

Onto DC and pass a familiar silver Land Rover (PSNI) end up on the shared use path and waiting for a walker, COOP LGV passes me and I notice the full back door spread "Cyclists look out blah blah"

Barely 1mi later the lorry is parked up right where the path ends and as I approach the driver appears and puts his hand up. I stop, already thinking WTF have I done and am getting off the bike ready for a punchup.

"mate, thats fvcking class, I love that colour.. I've just bought a Merida, can't wait to finish to get out tonight"


----------



## Mike_P (20 Apr 2020)

That wind is wild again today, just took the ebike to the local co-op for some essentials and to post another eBay sale and think the Defy will be having a day off today, full power and low gears needed to make a controlled progress without getting blown all over the place. It did however prove the strange noise it has been making is 99% certain to be mudguard related and definitely not motor related.


----------



## Old jon (20 Apr 2020)

Leaves in the back garden were being blown about again, must be a north easterly wind. So the idea popped into mind, ride the geared bike away, into the wind.

I was bigging it up a bit, the breeze that is. Up to the clock at Oakwood it was costing about half a gear. Which was a bit of a prat really, but settle for the low one and twiddle. The next bit of climbing, same idea. Turn left after the crest onto Whin Moor Lane, and a big WOW! I had seen a red kite enjoying the breeze, flying my right to left. Rode along a bit, hedges here are intermittent, and the bird, or its sibling, popped over the hedge not a big distance above my head. Never seen one so close, wow indeed.

A few yards along the road I thought, ‘ What if the bird had mistaken my bald head for an egg?’ Odd, the stuff that I think of. Ride to Shadwell, then Slaid Hill and turn onto the ridge road. All the way to East Keswick this is a fun road, even the climb out of the village has its good points, the top being the best of them. The A659, for no change at all, is next and a right turn to head to Collingham, and then turn left for Linton.



At the next ‘T’ junction Wetherby is the right turn. A gentle thought about turn left for Sicklinghall, but no, maybe next time. Back across the River Wharfe, crossed it before on the way into Linton, and take the rising road to Wattle Syke roundabout. There is room for confusion here, Wattle Syke (the road), is also the A659, and joins the A58 at what the OS identifies as Wattle Syke, the village. Not that it matters, West Woods Road next, to the outskirts of Bramham.

Thorner next, taking, and enjoying, full advantage of the breeze. Choose the way out, Sandhills this time, and the two lanes back to the A58. Down the hill and pass the Oakwood Clock again, more descending to cross the Aire at Crown Point. By the time the home grin appeared the ride was thirty four miles long with 2100 feet of up. And my legs were feeling it!

No wind on this map,


----------



## roley poley (20 Apr 2020)

Before doing the shopping had a zoom about testing my new flyer, much better than the B67 on my erm..contact point. The comfort helped me admire the world from the saddle more than I have done for months……... P.S..... 3 month old B67 up for sale any offers?


----------



## Gunk (20 Apr 2020)

Apart from the headwind coming back today which was like riding with the brakes on, it was a very nice 18 mile ride today with my 15 year old son.


----------



## theloafer (20 Apr 2020)

a short trip today...had to drop off a birthday gift.. which arrived late in post, social distancing adhered to  ..return trip was via the local cycle/walk route around the outskirts of our fair town. even though i thought it would be busy with said walkers/dogs i was in no rush to return to my cell.. just short of 16 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3326330760


----------



## theloafer (20 Apr 2020)

@Gunk


Gunk said:


> Apart from the headwind coming back today which was like riding with the brakes on



that's what i love about this beast it just laugh's at headwinds


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2020)

I struggled with motivation today but it was an absolutely beautiful sunny day so I dragged myself and the knockabout bike out regardless.

Just a trip round a shorter version of my Condover, Acton Burnell Longnor route. I headed over Lyth Hill at the start which gave a nice view and sheltered me from the strong and blustery wind, during the climb at least. Gosh it was windy - riding into it was like having the brakes on and when it was to the side I was getting a shove across the road at every gateway. Really nice when it was at my back though - shame that bit didn't last longer.

18.2 miles at 13.6 mph average. I probably saw about a dozen cyclists and plenty of folk out walking.









A couple of shots from Lyth Hill.





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc taken near Longnor


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2020)

A day off work today so found time for an hour's blast . Out the door at 1030 into sunny but blustery conditions . Turned away from the hills for a change . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley over the river Soar along the river valley Cossington to Sileby back over the river Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Cropston and home . Homeward was aided by a nice tailwind . 17.8 miles in a tad over the hour at 17.3 mph with only 675ft of upness .But this upness was enough to complete the Strava monthly climbing challenge with only have done 550 miles . The 1 hour hilly rides have pushed up feet per mile average . Can I complete the required 225 miles for the monthly distance Strava challenge in 10 days ?


----------



## nickyboy (20 Apr 2020)

There's a stretch of A6 Dual Carriageway between Chapel en le Frith and Whaley Bridge that I've never dared to ride on. National speed limit, no hard shoulder, always busy. Well, always busy except when we're in the middle of a pandemic. So I had a go. The Brucie bonus was that with a strong Easterly it should be pretty quick
Of course I have to get there and that entails two big, steep hills. But I got there, went past the roundabout where the Strava segment starts and got a run at it. 
Great fun, almost no overtakes in 4km, it's ever so slightly downhill and I managed to average about 48km/hr. 
All in, about 50km and 1000m of climbing. Think I might pop back and have another go while the wind is as it is. Once the lockdown ends that's it, never riding it again


----------



## 13 rider (20 Apr 2020)

nickyboy said:


> There's a stretch of A6 Dual Carriageway between Chapel en le Frith and Whaley Bridge that I've never dared to ride on. National speed limit, no hard shoulder, always busy. Well, always busy except when we're in the middle of a pandemic. So I had a go. The Brucie bonus was that with a strong Easterly it should be pretty quick
> Of course I have to get there and that entails two big, steep hills. But I got there, went past the roundabout where the Strava segment starts and got a run at it.
> Great fun, almost no overtakes in 4km, it's ever so slightly downhill and I managed to average about 48km/hr.
> All in, about 50km and 1000m of climbing. Think I might pop back and have another go while the wind is as it is. Once the lockdown ends that's it, never riding it again


On an evening ride last week I rode a 2 mile climb on a dual carriageway that I would normally not go any near even though is limited to 40 mph . I was amazed the Strava segment had riden by 500 riders


----------



## tribanjules (20 Apr 2020)

Took canal from Birmingham city centre -,Gas street basin out towards HMP Winson green. Totally unbothered heron !


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Apr 2020)

Just 15 miles this afternoon on local lanes. The wind is still very, very pesky!

I stopped to admire the early purple orchids again, and who wouldn’t?

https://www.strava.com/activities/3326789137


----------



## C R (20 Apr 2020)

A ride to drop a birthday present, social distancing observed, and back round the other way. 15.6 miles on a slight variation of yesterday's route. The wind was quite something in places, and quite cool too, I could have done with long sleeves. Good fun nonetheless.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Apr 2020)

A 12 mile circuit here today in the Cambridgeshire flatlands.






The normally heaving B1102 between the Swaffhams. This current situation is a bloody nightmare, but I’m really going to miss the peace once it all ends. Lovely today, aside from the odd inevitable Audiot. 





Burwell Fen.





Still on Burwell Fen. That sky! 
Been pining for this weather throughout the cold dark months since about September!





Reach Lode from the bridge. 






The lane back toward Swaffham Prior. home after around an hour. I’d been hoping to spot a few wheatears which often stop off hereabouts on their way north, but nothing today. Plenty of swallows though, and a barn owl passing by our lounge window this evening at dusk made up for it.


----------



## kynikos (20 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Past a heavily boarded up Castle Motorcycles!! (Honda main-dealer)



My first job was at Wheldon Motors (now Castle Motorcycles, same family). Viv Nicholson (of "spend, spend, spend" fame) had the shop next door; what a hoot she was!


----------



## geocycle (21 Apr 2020)

Another pleasant Corona ride before work today. I was impressed by the canal pictures above so decided to grab one of the Glasson branch of the Lancaster canal. Picture shows canal with Clougha Fell behind. Lovely morning just a bit breezy.


----------



## Chromatic (21 Apr 2020)

First ride since last Thursday, went out in the morning today, about 22 miles around the same roads and lanes as previously described here. Today, almost as soon as I set off, I stopped off at the church at Twigworth for a pic.
For those interested this is the church where Ivor Gurney is buried, below is his headstone. According to Wikipedia this is a replacement for the original which got damaged, the damaged original is now kept inside the church.


----------



## ianbarton (21 Apr 2020)

Did my usual 40km loop through Market Drayton and Audlem. A few annoyances: strong headwind for most of the day, my cadence sensor came off somewhere and the GoPro mount came off. Luckily I managed to catch the GoPro before it fell to the road. On the upside: beautiful weather and almost no traffic. Saw several families with children out cycling.






View over the Cheshire plain.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Apr 2020)

No piccies  
40 blustery miles around local lanes but not enjoyable as it was to windy to give it the beans as the cross winds were trying to blow me across the roads .
Something else i have noticed is the drivers now tend to fall into 2 categories, those that gives you loads of room and the turnips who try to get close enough to infect you Had a twit do a close overtake and when i shouted they waited further up the road then pulled alongside to argue about it .I think they were a bit shocked when they saw someone was not going to take any poop and drove off.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Apr 2020)

Lovely sunny day with warm sun. Wind was blowing tho'. I took the usual lanes out to Redmarley and paused at Brand Green to admire the bluebells. Then the drop to turn at Highleadon and Murrell's End. The views from Woolridge were slightly hazy. Down on the Hams I got the full force of the wind. Certainly it was stronger than the forecast. 20 miles of tough wind was not part of today's plan but I had to get home. So just pedal an easy gear was the idea. It worked and I survived to type this. 47 smiles


----------



## All uphill (21 Apr 2020)

Out alone for a 30 mile exercise loop. Leaving a cool Taunton around 10am I quickly found myself overheating and did 25 of the miles with a bundle of clothes tied to the rack.

I always like this bridge at Ham and stopped here for my first coffee.






On to Burrowbridge 




Across the Levels to Bridgwater and along very familiar roads home.


----------



## Donger (21 Apr 2020)

Another 19.3 enjoyable miles in glorious late afternoon sunshine. Nipped down to the riverbank at Priding, where I took a short breather while looking along the Severn towards the Anchor Inn at Epney:








On the way back I called in at Saul Junction, which is where the Stroudwater Canal and the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal meet. There is a working boatyard, a large marina and (in normal times) a decent cafe there.




Exchanged greetings with a fellow clubmate who I encountered twice going the opposite way from me. Back home in time for tea. Another great endorphine rush. Stay safe everyone.
_Donger._


----------



## tribanjules (21 Apr 2020)

All about bridges on tonight's 40km loop from bournville, kings Norton tanworth danzley, towards Henley then hockey heath earlswood.bournville


----------



## JPBoothy (21 Apr 2020)

I managed to persuade my 16yr old son to get washed/dressed and out for a ride after I'd finished working from home today. It was only 10mls but a new loop that was without cars and, with the sun shining it made it a pleasant trip. I also get to keep my eye on one of my bikes that his lanky legs have conveniently grown into


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Apr 2020)

tribanjules said:


> All about bridges on tonight's 40km loop from bournville, kings Norton tanworth danzley, towards Henley then hockey heath earlswood.bournville
> View attachment 516895
> 
> 
> View attachment 516896



Is that the bridge, at the canal junction, where the Stratford Canal leaves via the guillotine locks?

I had a look arounf there, & Kings Norton, when daughter lived just off Wychall Lane (for a while, whilst briefly at Brum Uni)


----------



## colly (21 Apr 2020)

I cleaned my bike yesterday. Nothing so unusual in that but because it was more that just a bit mucky I did a proper job, even pressure washed bits of it. But spending time cleaning threw up some problems that need attention right away. The first a bottom bracket bearing, which I knew was getting a bit worn and loose. In fact it sounds more like a bag of rusty bolts but will last a bit longer until I can get a new one sorted. More startling is one brake block almost down to the caliper. Then there is a worn out tyre, complete with sidewall split. 









It was on the rear so my excuse for not seeing before is that it's not in my line of sight and logic has it that if you can't see it..........it doesn't exist.
So after a late up, a lazy breakfast, and a bit of emailing, I thought, being a lovely day, a ride was called for. But first......change the dodgy tyre and brake block.
The block was easy to sort out the tyre took a while longer.
Being tubeless getting the tyre off the rim was messy and a real b******.  However I persevered and found the secret eventually, after some more major faffing got the worn tyre off, cleaned the rim and put on an old tyre and tube.
I finally got out the door just after 1.30.

No plan just went where I thought would be good. East Keswick and back seemed like a good idea. Prob 15 miles. At East Keswick I fancied a trip round Linton and Sicklinghall.
Looking SW across Wharfedale :





Which led to Kirkby Overblow, where I took a lane rarely used by me (or anyone judging by the amount of twigs and leaf litter) which took me to the main Harrogate / Leeds road. A left back towards Leeds and then on a whim a right to North Rigton.
It's a climb up but worth the effort if only to visit St. John the Evangelist church:










Which has a wonderful view for the long term residents:




So seeing as I was at North Rigton it seemed rude not to go up some more and give Almscliffe Crag a pass:





Looking the other way:




Down then through Stainburn and across the valley the view of Otley Chevin:




Down some more and eventually over The Wharfe at Pool and the familiar Arthington Lane. The valley side needs to be climbed and I chose Rawden Hill and Bedlam Lane:










Once up I passed The New Inn, closed and forlorn, for quite some time yet by all accounts. Which is a shame because for a pint and a meal it's good value.
Pass Eccup Whin which, in times past was I think a bit of a dumping place for Yorkshire water. It's been cleaned up now and is full of wild life of _all _kinds. Back home then via Stair Foot Lane Moortown and Lidgett Lane.
What started as just a swift run out turned into a really pleasant ride in the sun in some lovely countryside. It was cold under the tree canopy and in the shade but in the sun I was glad I only had shorts and a tee shirt on. Windy? Oh yes.

37.5 miles and 2988 ft of up. ( 12 ft more huh ?)

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47519591


----------



## C R (21 Apr 2020)

Five mile loop with oldest daughter. She was objecting about going out, but I think that by the time we got home she would have liked a longer route.

Nice ride, but a couple of very close passes from roadies. A bit blowy and cool. Rather enjoyable, if a bit short.


----------



## Gunk (21 Apr 2020)

ianbarton said:


> View attachment 516859
> 
> Did my usual 40km loop through Market Drayton and Audlem. A few annoyances: strong headwind for most of the day, my cadence sensor came off somewhere and the GoPro mount came off. Luckily I managed to catch the GoPro before it fell to the road. On the upside: beautiful weather and almost no traffic. Saw several families with children out cycling.
> 
> ...



cadence sensors and GoPro mounts, that’s an alien world to me!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Apr 2020)

... involved bluebells


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Apr 2020)

I had every intention of doing something moorland.
Down into Yealmpton via Puslinch hill. I stopped to look at more early purple orchids. Then it was over to Smithaleigh, through to Cornwood. I went past Fitsworthy riding stables and spied Georgia’s old dressage horse, Pearl.
I then went to Sparkwell, then took a dead end road. My lad rang Me at the top, so I stopped and talked for half an hour.

Back to Smithaleigh then through some hilly lanes to New England.

I came home via Battisborough, stopping to take a picture of a wonderful colour combination of early purple, bluebell, stitchwort and red campion.

In Noss Mayo I stopped on Popes Quay, and sat on a bench in the warm sunshine. A lovely little ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3331216376


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2020)

Just 10 miles for me today. A nasty cold headwind didn't make me feel the lurv today  but I made the effort any way.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Apr 2020)

Another M&S shopping run on the ebike just now, a drop in the wind, now merely gusty rather than gusting. Free apple pie and quiche thanks to a credit card gift voucher this time. Must resolve that noise the ebike is making...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2020)

After not getting out yesterday (walked Idris instead which proved to be a nightmare - set out with a black dog returned home with a mud-brown one ) I made sure of getting out on the Raleigh this morning. A variation of my Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor route where instead of going to Berrington and Cross Houses as I've been doing lately I took a right at the King Street crossroads, into the dip and subsequent climb at Cantlop then a left just before Pitchford to take me towards Cound Stank and Cound.

It's another lovely sunny day. I was setting out while it was still a bit cool so started off with a fleece for a while and the wind stayed light until later in the ride.

I was slightly frustrated when an overtaking car forced the one coming the other way to take evasive action but chuckled when I saw them get held up by temporary lights a little way up the road (I didn't coz my turning was before that). Would it surprise you to learn it was a BMW? 

Pretty quiet roads for the rest of it. Just six cyclists seen and three of those I was able to catch up with and overtake (widely of course) - quite good going by my standards.

24.8 miles at 15.3 mph average.





The old Cantlop Bridge. A survivor of many of this design that were put up during Thomas Telford's tenure as County Surveyor for Salop.





Nice spring morning in Acton Burnell.





Thought I'd include this one from yesterday: Idris has found a stalk from a previous crop and is trying to uproot it to bring with him.


----------



## Old jon (22 Apr 2020)

Maybe this should not be said, in case it hears and changes, but the weather is doing so well just lately. Not at all difficult to take the fixed out for a ride this morning.

Last month someone rode downriver from here, and wrote about it. So I tried it then, and this morning I had another go at it with the intention of riding a bit more than the eighteen miles I rode in March. First, the foray through Holbeck, with the novelty of the wind in my face along Water Lane. Reach the Armouries at Crown Point and take the riverside path, which is a lot busier than last time, do not think I will ride this way again any time soon. After crossing the canal the ride goes past Thwaite Mills. To the bridge with that awkward flight of steps.



From here, the river is sometimes to be seen on the left, canal always on the right until Fishponds Lock, just before reaching Woodlesford, cross the canal here. After Woodlesford Lock the surface becomes a bit variable, road tyres are OK in the dry. And after Lemonroyd Marina just finding the route is interesting, or maybe I wasn’t trying hard enough.

This morning, instead of returning to the road at Mickletown I carried straight on to what I would call Methley. Where what was a reasonable track for a bike turns into a path, for feet. Onto the road now, which is called Lower Mickletown. Turn left, this leads to the A639 at Dunford House. Turn right here to visit the other side of Mickletown on the way to Oulton. It seemed a good idea to ride through Rothwell, on the way past Carlton to Robin Hood. Straight across the A61 here, to Thorpe up the hill.

Wander around a bit, to find the Ring Road at Middleton, reach the Tommy Wass and realise the total mileage looks a bit low. Easily solved, ride around bits of Beeston I have not visited in quite some time, how things have changed! Twenty five miles ticked up just as the end of the street was reached, the smile was already in place for an interesting ride.

Pictures. The map, and a photograph, one of many, I took in 2012 at Thwaite Mills. Back then, only eight years ago, machines like the one pictured were being driven, I think by the waterwheels still, and totally unguarded. The two black rollers, slightly blurred cos they are moving, are about 18 inches diameter. This was just for visitors to see, I guess to demonstrate how things used to be . . .


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2020)

A slightly shorter version of my Wyresdale loop, found a couple of lovely lanes I've never cycled before ... and cycled past The Stork (a local pub) for the first time since it caught fire... it's looking in a very sorry state indeed


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2020)

A fantastic ride today. Into Yealmpton, along the A379, turning to Ermington for the road up to Ugborough. It’s 5 miles long, between 3-10% and today it was into a headwind. I was jealous of the people coming the other way!

Then I went to Loddiswell, a nice climb up the valley. Into the edge of Kingsbridge then down to Salcombe. I had a paddle on South Sands beach and ate my flapjack.

A mooch around Salcombe town and the back up and out, nice long hills.
Then it was down the hill of certain death into Aveton Gifford . No speed wobble this time. 44mph was my top speed.
Modbury and home the flattest way via Creacombe

https://www.strava.com/activities/3335670558


----------



## gavgav (22 Apr 2020)

Less windy, than last night and so ventured out after logging off from work, in the lovely sunshine.

Immediate thought was where has all the traffic come from, as it was like a normal rush hour, more traffic than I’ve seen in about the past 4 rides combined!

Out through Betton Abbots and then turned down the lane to Boreton, where I found a family group out on a ride, parents on the bridge but kids playing in the ford (water variety) so I had to wait for them to disperse a bit, to walk the bike over said bridge.

Turned onto Lyons Lane and unfortunately found my first cyclists, since lockdown, who don’t understand the concept of Social Distancing, couple of blokes riding 2 abreast and within about 1/2 a metre of me. I leant against the bank and turned away, but really not appreciated

At Condover I turned left and then up the lane to Cantlop, before heading North to Shrewsbury and home via a loop through the Business Park.

11.5 miles at 13.8mph avg


----------



## Donger (22 Apr 2020)

Just 13.7 miles tonight. Not so enjoyable. Ever since my new chain was fitted it has been noisy. Not sure whether that is a thing with Shimano chains, as I think I've had KC chains in the past. There was also a bit of chain slippage on the new cassette which might be down to the quick link I installed when the new chain broke the other week. There was also quite a lot of creaking going on .... possibly from the saddle or seat post, I thought. The moment I arrived home, two bits of metal fell out of the saddle. The tensioning bolt on the Brooks saddle had failed. Annoying, but great timing, I suppose.

As to the ride, I did a figure of eight loop around Kingsway, Whaddon, Tuffley, Kingsway again and Hardwicke. Lovely weather again, but the roads were strangely busy all of a sudden ... in some places even busier than during more normal times. I have no idea what was going on, but it made Naas Lane a real rat run and quite an unpleasant experience. With that and the saddle failure at the end of the ride, it wasn't the best of rides, but still enjoyable in parts. They all count.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Apr 2020)

Mrs 26 and I took to Jennet Tree Lane for Powick. We stopped on the centuries old bridge for Mrs 26 to pick up some seed potatoes from her friend. Social distancing observed. The south link road is relatively quiet at the moment so we rode over the Carrington Bridge and dived into the lanes for Hatfield Bank. Mrs 26 headed for Kinnersley and home while I aimed at Wadborough. The bluebells in the woods on the way to Drakes Broughton were stunning. I turned for Pershore and spotted Pete M and Jules H social distancing. I joined in for a short time at distance. It's been a while since I've ridden the Bredon circuit in this direction so a bit of a change. The joys of Ashton under Hill are very much less obvious this way around. Soon I was crossing the Avon and Severn at Tewkesbury to get me back on the correct banks for home. I took Longdon Marsh for a change in the opposite to usual direction for the Castlemorton lanes return. A fairly flat ride after 3 weeks in the hills. Lots of sun but a nagging wind at times. 56 smiles


----------



## geocycle (22 Apr 2020)

This morning’s ride went down to the coast at Glasson Marina. Always like looking at sailing vessels. Another lovely morning and less breezy than yesterday. A 15 mile pre-work pootle.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Apr 2020)

Well, stepped out a bit today - for me, that is! Got on the Scott and carried right on up to the A38 at Marsh Mills, longest ride for ages.
Didn't get up the Leg O'Mutton ramp in one go, but getting better.
Lot of uphill coming back although not steep, just not flat either.
PC won't read the micro SD card from my camera, so the lovely pics I took are in limbo for the moment...
30.57 miles, avg 9.5mph (getting better), 2231 feet of gain, and felt every foot of it.
The new gearing on this bike is just peachy.

Edited to add pics:




Under the A38





Plymbridge Woods













At the Plym Peregrine Project. Lovely small road bike next to mine.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Apr 2020)

Donger said:


> Ever since my new chain was fitted it has been noisy. Not sure whether that is a thing with Shimano chains, as I think I've had KC chains in the past. There was also a bit of chain slippage on the new cassette which might be down to the quick link I installed


It was a Shimano chain that I had the stiff link in last week. I take you have got it on with the markings on the outside.

Meanwhile solved most of the noise of my ebike, it was the tyre rubbing on a slightly not bent enough mudguard fixing Now just the rub of the chain on the definitely not "Chainglider" chain and chainwheel cover it has Can see that coming off.
The ebike had a new shopping run this evening, of just 2.5 miles this evening to Aldi and back having worked out what I needed would fit in the rucksack. A side advantage of CV19 was that queuing to get in the other week meant I finally found where the Sheffield stands were lurking.
Wind had now diminished to a noticeable breeze , still from the east.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2020)

Two quick post working from home rides this week - identical anti-clockwise routes out to Westerfield via Falkenham, Newbourne & Rushmere and back via the north & east of Ipswich and Bucklesham on both days, the only difference being a slight drop in the wind strength today. I'll only post the details from yesterday's ride as, remarkably, today's ride only differed in time by being faster by 1 second!
Edited to add: I've been riding with the seatpost bolt removed as the seatpost is stuck in the frame and I'm hoping the poor condition Suffolk roads would loosen it - no luck yet.


----------



## roley poley (22 Apr 2020)

Took the loo seat beyond its flight envelope by standing on it to reach the last corner painting the bathroom ….so my daily exercise ride turned into an essential shopping run.. down hill ...through the uni into wilkos back in a head wind with a broad front pannier uphill with a brommie…. not complaining a mans gotta poo what a mans gotta poo


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2020)

Collecting a parcel from the post yesterday:


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2020)

This morning it was a case of go out or go stir-crazy. The lockdown here isn't as tight as in the UK, and we can go out cycling all day if we want, but I decided to do a shortish loop around Stuttgart airport. This involved diving into the valley down the Scary Hill of Doom and into the forest on the other side:






Past the Troll Bridge, which is already disparaging disappearing (Spellchecker strikes again...)into the foliage:






On the other side of the valley, the state is building a new high speed rail link, and a few kilometres away the city is building a new tram route to the airport. Apparently they aren't actually talking to each other so the cycleway diversions for one now send cyclists into the blocked off cycleways around the other. So much for German Efficiency.

Eventually I followed the road, and came out in Filderstadt, twinned with Selby, which is apparently 1200km away. I promised someone here that I'd take a picture of the sign when I got the chance, so here it is.











Filderstadt is also currently hosting the local drive-through covid-19 testing station, and the cycleway now goes through it. Unfortunately there's no warning signs until you're right in there, and even than it's a sign saying "do not leave your vehicle".

Fortunately it was closed when I went through.






Once through Filderstadt, there is a network of agricultural roads which are traffic free and generally well signposted towards the next town. Today was a short ride, so I rolled back down the hill, through the nearest valley...






And back up the Scary Hill Of Doom to our village:






The White flags are commemorating the end of the war for the town 75 years ago, when French troops arrived. The cycleways painted on the road are new, and from what I've seen so far, largely useless, but such is life...


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Apr 2020)

Glorious morning in the Don valley this morning. Rode from the centre of Rotherham to Hillsborough in Sheffield by the canal and the river.
Warm sunshine and the lack of the CV-19 exercisers along the cut and river made it a wonderful trip ....





The cross over the canal near Attercliffe ...





The canal basin in the centre of Sheffield ....





Being drained for repair work to prevent leaks ........


----------



## wafter (23 Apr 2020)

Started writing a typically long account of yesterdays ride but the browser crashed and lost most of it, so...

Went out east for a sedate mosey on the Genesis in an effort to assess its touring credentials and not hammer myself too much after quite a lot of cycling recently.

Ended up doing a 55 miler encompassingly mostly rural roads but also a few bridleways, some woodland routes and some rare "proper" gravel tracks; off-road and in fantastic scenery but still relatively smooth so pleasant to ride on a rigid frame with thinnish tyres 

The weather was fantastic - cloudless blue skies, perpetual sun and while the wind made itself known, it was nowhere near as bad as it has been recently. I took in some cracking views over RSPB Otmoor, got close to a herd of 15-20 Roe(?) deer, saw some Hares, rode along a desolate, expansive strip of deserted airfield and saw no end of other cyclists with their usual varying degrees of friendlyness.

I don't often ride to the east as it means travelling through the city centre (unless doing a big loop) which is usually a pain in traffic (with SPDs) and slows my average speed. That said there's some really nice countryside out that way (especially if you're "gravel-capable") so I'll be making more of an effort to ride out this way in future and maybe refine yesterday's ride into a more regular route.

All in all a really great ride that ultimately accounted for over four hours of my day, included 1800ft of elevation gain and burned around 2500 kcal. It's days like that that serve as a very welcome reminder of why I love cycling


----------



## Gunk (23 Apr 2020)

Had a very pleasant potter into town with Mrs Gunk this morning, rode along the Thames. Through the empty Westgate Centre, It was really lovely.


----------



## colly (23 Apr 2020)

A steady run out, not wanting to be too long.
For a change I headed into dark territory. Through Harehills and East End Park. Dark because in normal times the roads around East End Park are thronged with heavy lorries, vans and cars. Not today. Still busier than other roads but managable enough.

Harehills, East End Park and the edge of the Cross Green Trading Estate led me onto a cycle track I have passed for years in the van, without me ever really knowing where it finished up. I found out today it runs along side the Neville Hill Depot and railway sidings and finishes at Halton Moor. It's wasn't anywhere I wanted to be though.
So onwards to the track that leads eventually to Temple Newsham House. I turned off that under the A1M and made for Leventhorpe and past the Leventhorpe Vineyards to pick up the canalside path back in towards Leeds. I cut off before The Armouries and made my way back via East End Park back home again.

17.6 miles and a flat 807 ft 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47610289


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2020)

Up and about early for me today as it seems a good time to get out in the current nice weather. Just one of my usual Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage loops on the Raleigh with a bit extra round the village at the start just because.

Of course, despite the sunshine it's a little on the cool side at 7.30 on an April morning so I needed a fleece. Otherwise it was great with not too much wind. I've been experimenting with the saddle adjustment again and there were some stops on the way round to tweak it. I finished up with it back where it started  but on the plus side have satisfied my curiosity.

I was surprised at how many people were out walking or jogging already in the lanes. There was a lack of other cyclists though - only four in total this time and two of those were in the last couple of miles.

On the return leg a few vehicles overtook on the short stretch of the A49 and I was surprised at how much room they all gave me. The closest ones still left the kind of space I'd usually be quite content with. More of that please my fellow road users.

A very pleasant trip to start the day. A fraction over 24 miles at 15.4 mph average.





Misty over the Stretton Hills this morning.


----------



## Oxford Dave (23 Apr 2020)

Third ride this week today, just a sunny 15 miles through Bampton then back via Lew & Yelford. Sat at my favourite bench on a scenic corner and refreshed myself with a couple of cold cans I had thoughtfully secreted in my panniers. Good way to spend a couple of hours.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Apr 2020)

Having had enough of full time teaching indoors, I remembered that the school said you should get out and do some PE too. So I took my daughter out and we did some light off road riding up to Wlbury Hills, then some cycleway riding through Letchworth to home, only about 5 miles but it was lovely to get out.


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Apr 2020)

About to go for my Boris half hour on the Bundy track bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant Mrs P and I went off road this afternoon up the tracks to the Ridgeway, a beautiful afternoon away from nearly everyone. 16.5 miles. I'll let the Go Pro photos do the talkin'.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Apr 2020)

Social distancing


----------



## Chromatic (23 Apr 2020)

Out this afternoon from Longford up the A38, via The Leigh for a pic, to Coombe Hill, from there to Stoke Orchard then through Tredington back onto the A38 and back to Longford. The pic at The Leigh was the last of the church pics of a local group of churches. Will have to find new target destinations.
Traffic busier today, more close passes today than in other rides combined. 
Average number of cyclists but no family groups today.
19.9 miles.


----------



## tribanjules (23 Apr 2020)

Dusted the 29er off tonight and went from Bournville into town then Wolverhampton canal to canal)rail/M5 intersection past Mr Galton's historical bridge.
2 heron weren't interested in posing tonight !


----------



## gavgav (23 Apr 2020)

Late finish at work, due to ridiculous national demands and expectations, but just enough time to get out for a ride, to calm down a bit.

Lovely and warm, but it’s clouded over quite a bit, since lunchtime, as I began with a loop through the business park, then the short section on the A458 which was very busy traffic wise again.

Turned along the Betton Abbots road and there was a horrible smell coming from the fields, which was also attracting a plague of midge’s and they were the biting sort, so not very pleasant.

Climbed up the hill to Cantlop, then down and through the dip to Pitchford Fork, where I turned left and descended to Cound Stank, which was the first time I’d used the road in that direction.

Just before heading back out onto the A458 again, I had a bee enter my helmet!! Luckily it escaped before doing any damage. This short section, on the main road was more pleasurable, only 1 car and they gave me the widest pass I’ve had for a long long time 

Turned along the lane to Berrington, then up to King St, where the Road had been closed earlier this week. Can’t see any evidence of what they’ve done though?

Back through the midge’s and home with 13.0 miles on the clock and a 14.0mph avg speed. It’s rare I get into the 14’s and so I’m happy with that.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Apr 2020)

Wind down to sensible levels at last and a north easterly today so a logical outing for the Defy after homework today, out into the wind, back with the wind for once on an another ride around the Ripley Nidd etc loop. Fair number of cyclists about and also seemingly a greater number of cars as well. Two oddities; outbound going into Killinghall by swooping to the centre of road and back to socially distance from a pedestrian I somehow managed to set off a speed sign




then heading towards the northern end of Nidd I spotted a field of sheep, some with lambs, all socially distancing




The tailwind no doubt assisted in a new PR from Killinghall to the A59
12.29 miles @ 14.1 mph, 682 ft climbed.


----------



## derrick (23 Apr 2020)

Nice 39 miles this afternoon with my better half. Stopped for a couple of pics along the way, Sunshine all the way, Did a loop of Esseex and Hertford. The Essex boys and girls where out in force driving like idiots, It all gets a bit quieter as you get into Hertford, Nice ride though, was nice to be out, Ended having a beer in the garden when we got home.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3341478089


----------



## Donger (23 Apr 2020)

After my saddle failure on No.1 bike yesterday, I took No.2 bike out tonight for a 21 miler around the usual lanes. The front mech isn't working, but it was great to spin around on the middle ring, with everything running smoothly and silently. Despite the small numbers out and about these days, this was the fifth ride in a week where I have been spotted by a friend. Nice to be able to shout hello at least.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## C R (23 Apr 2020)

Yesterday and today full family ride. In normal circumstances it is difficult for all five of us to go out together. However, with hardly any cars in the lanes it is feasible. About eight and a half miles in about an hour each ride. Good fun.


----------



## geocycle (24 Apr 2020)

Early morning pre-work corona ride. Nice views across to the Lake District hills as the mist began to evaporate. Interesting inversions over the ponds as the air temperature was colder than the water. Lots of hares out today who seemed up for a race.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Apr 2020)

Me and my bike on the pre breakfast "ride to work from home" - 40k & 800m climbing in stunning sunshine. 

I'm beginning to wonder if I've taken this weight loss thing a bit too seriously mind.


----------



## Kryton521 (24 Apr 2020)

Truth be told it was the other day, just events over took me.

I have a collection of Foska cycle tops. Including "I pay road tax", bit of a laugh.......

Cycling along, doing my thing, a car pulls alongside me, very irate male driver, screams abuse, frothing at the mouth, "You don't pay F'ing road tax on that thing! I pay f'ing road tax so t**ts like you can hold me up!"
"You have a nice safe needless drive in your car today!" replies I to which he screamed over leaving the scent of burning clutch and unspent rage!
Made my day!


----------



## ianbarton (24 Apr 2020)

Yesterday I did a repeat of Tuesday's ride where my cadence sensor fell off. I knew roughly where it happened, so decided to look for it. The good news is I found it. The bad news is it won't work now! It looks as though the Garmin elastic band broke:


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2020)

ianbarton said:


> It looks as though the Garmin elastic band broke


Had that problem but thankfully spotted it before the sensor parted company with the crank, cable tie to the rescue.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2020)

A slow bimble for me today. Just under 11 miles. The weather is gorgeous today.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2020)

@welsh dragon looks lovely there.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @welsh dragon looks lovely there.



Thank you


----------



## Old jon (24 Apr 2020)

Finally convinced that warmer weather is here, decided to wear a lighter jacket today after seeing the sun was still up there in a blue sky. To be certain to stay warm I also thought to include a few hills in today’s route then illogically decided to ride the geared bike to make things easier! Sometimes I despair of me.

But not that much. Wandering through a bit of Holbeck is such a habit these days that it happens even when it is not needed. Cross the Aire on Victoria Bridge on the way to City Square, then Kirkstall Road to Cardigan Road for the first of the promised climbs, which finishes about four miles later at the Cookridge water tower. There may be a couple of hundred yards of flat road in that, I am not sure. There is some welcome descent after the water tower, but instead of going on to Bramhope I took the left turn for the short sharp hill with a view of Leeds and Bradford Airport.



When the A658 is reached, turn right and enjoy the whizz down Pool Bank, straight through the village to cross the Wharfe and not far after that turn left on the Leathley road. But do not ride all the way there, another left, across the Washburn, leads to the climb up to Farnley. That one does drag a bit, I stopped by the hall gates for a bite, you can see the road is still rising on the way to Otley. That is the last rise, though, followed by a welcome descent.

And, of course, to leave Otley is up hill. But this is the final one of the day, not steep and with some rather wonderful scenery to admire as the sweat rolls down. Pedal through Bramhope after this, and realise I cannot count. From Bramhope, King’s Road is another climb. Especially towards the end of a ride, legs were not impressed. Adel, Lawnswood and Headingley follow, down to Kirkstall for the bike tracks back through Leeds centre. Back across Victoria Bridge and finish that last lap to home, grin firmly in place. Thirty three miles, gorgeous weather, and a couple of thousand feet of up.

Hmm, the elevation trace shows a bit of downhill in Headingley . . .


----------



## derrick (24 Apr 2020)

Solo loop this morning, Managed to catch every red light on route, so frustrating. Was a nice ride not to many other cyclist's around, Seemed like a lot more cars around, just gets busier every day, But we are still free to ride so all is good.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3345317079

Edit, I rode past a church earlier on, a couple had just got married, there was the bride and groom plus the photographer, It was nice to see in one way, but a bit sad in another. They looked happy though.


----------



## All uphill (24 Apr 2020)

18 miles with Ms AllUphill, up to Cheddon Fitzpaine





On to Thurloxton and a quick coffee from the flask.






Back past this lovely orchard.






Thick pollen and dust all the way and lots more cars today, but still wonderful.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Apr 2020)

Looks like being the best day of the week and possibly the last really nice day of this spell of weather (forecast next week is cooler and showery) so I made the most of my ride this morning. Needed a change of scene so after starting off on the usual road to Longnor I went right instead of left at the crossroads and headed south to Hollyhurst, across the A49 to Dudgeley, Walkmills, Smethcott, Wilderley and Pulverbatch then returned through Longden, Exford's Green, Hunger Hill and over Lyth Hill via Little Lyth.

I wasn't quite as early as yesterday but still out in the cool morning air. There were people out walking and running but not as many this time. After turning southwards it got quieter still and my second crossing of the A49 was really easy. I thought I was going to have the lanes from Dudgeley to Leebotwood to myself but just at the end of the section met a couple of people walking their dogs and four vehicles. From Leebotwood to Wilderley though I didn't see a soul which was about five miles of bliss - just me and the wildlife.

Meeting a very large tractor on a narrow lane brought my reverie to an end though - I squeezed into the hedge and there was just room. At Pulverbatch there was the first walker I'd seen in miles then only a handful of vehicles on the nice sweeping descent towards Longden where there were a couple of people chatting by the post office.

I had the wind against me as I made my way to Hunger Hill, which slowed progress a little but probably not as much as my tired legs were doing. Just three cars parked up at Lyth Hill, then on my way down Lyth Hill Road someone had to go and spoil the mood of the ride by barging past the cars parked on their side of the road and making me shove right over to the kerb. What's so bloody important that you can't wait five seconds, especially at the moment?? (Bet he was only heading up the hill for a walk.)

Apart from that a really good ride and I don't think I could have done much better locally for social distancing. Hardly anyone to say hello to and only three cyclists seen in the whole trip. It's funny to think that I'd usually pick this route when I didn't want/couldn't-find-the-motivation to go too far, but today it's the furthest I've been for about a month.

A tad over 26 miles at 14.1 mph average.





About as far south as I ventured today.





Genuinely deserted roads as I make my way between Smethcott & Wilderley.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 Apr 2020)

🙈


----------



## DCBassman (24 Apr 2020)

A proper 'road' ride today. Out to Brentor and back.
Out toward Brentor, serious (for me) climbing up Butcher Park Hill, first time I've ridden it for a while.
Continue the slower grind up to the Lifton turn, and ride the switchbacks to Iron Railings Cross.
Right turn onto Haye Down, and climb steadily up to St Michael de Rupe on the tor.
Then a long, fast (40kph) down the Lydford road toward the turn at Burn Lane. Down Burn Lane, steeper, but MUCH slower. Too narrow and the surface is poor, very poor in places. A bit twitchy on 25s...
Cross the cattle grid to find four friends chatting in the approved 2m manner, stopped, said hi, had a drink, and carried on.
Out of burn Lane, right across the cattle grid, and on up through the village itself. Slow grind up to the main road, facing the house I used to live in.
Left, and climb back up to the church. Slowly.
This is around the 10-mile point, and maybe 65 to 70 percent so far has been climbing. But from now on, it's mostley wheeee, although the edge taken off by the bad road surfaces around here.
Turn to the Dartmoor Gliding Club, and follow the road easily around, then swoop down toward the A386 near Pitts Cleeve and join NCN27 for the run back into Tavistock.
Just failed to make it 15 miles - 14.93, avg 9.3mph, upness missing from MapMyRide data for some reason, which is a shame, because it was substantial!
Sorry, no pics again until i fix the fault with the PC card reader...
Edit: this takes me over 100 miles for the year!


----------



## Gunk (24 Apr 2020)

One of the benefits of lockdown is to actually have some time to appreciate what’s on your doorstep.

Mrs Gunk and I cycled along the river into town again today. Saw this on the way, it’s even too far gone for me!






We locked up the bikes in the almost empty cycle hub










The roof of the Westgate, usually packed in this weather was eerily empty.







We then had a very pleasant walk around Christchurch Meadow


----------



## cyberknight (24 Apr 2020)

Sunny ride to Sutton Wharf, still had to wear full finger gloves and stood outside the locked car park for "cake "stop aka cereal bar from pocket


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Apr 2020)

I wasn't going to go out today, but this prompted me to dig the Tricross out for a proper, un-battery assisted ride



Rickshaw Phil said:


> Looks like being the best day of the week and possibly the last really nice day of this spell of weather (forecast next week is cooler and showery)



Kept to the flat and it was a joy just to pootle along in silence enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I popped into town with hybrids and the pannier bags for the three weekly shop, we avoided the traffic free route, too many solar powered idiots on it, we went on the back roads which are pedestrian free and very quiet at the moment. Just 7.22 of your imperial miles there and slightly wobbly way back.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2020)

This morning I went up to Westlake via Yealmpton. I saw a Whitethroat atop a hedge.
From Westlake down to Ermington and through to Ivybridge. Then it was the road to Cornwood, followed by a new road to metro go to Harford. It was that new that I got it wrong and ended up at a dead end, all half mile of 14% of it!

Into Harford, a lovely little hamlet with a nice church, back down to Ivybridge, then home via Smithaleigh.
30 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3345218051


----------



## Donger (24 Apr 2020)

Spent a bit of time working on both bikes today. Firstly, I removed my broken saddle from Bike no.1 and replaced it with my old Union Jack one. Hopefully I won't look too much of a Little Englander brexiteer type in the meantime. (The saddle is a San Marco Rolls leather saddle and is actually done out in red white and blue to commemorate the very first visit of the Tour de France to these shores). Then I attempted to fix the front mech on Bike no.2 and got so frustrated that I ended up removing it altogether, turning it into a fixie at the front and a 9-speed at the back.

Then I had to post a letter, and rode out to the sorting office on Bike no.2 ....... and just kept going. Ended up doing 17 miles, turning around at Saul and arriving home on exactly 300 miles for April. Amazingly, despite cutting the length of my rides right down during lockdown, I've found that by riding a little bit nearly every day, I'm on course for possibly my biggest ever monthly total. I'll leave you with a gratuitous shot of my no.2 bike, newly converted to a 9-speed:





Another great sunny evening.
Stay safe everyone. _Donger._


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2020)

Um.. where have I not been, the obvious for this afternoons post homework outing on the Defy was the steeper climb from Hampsthwaite to Swincliffe Top. Known on Strava as Swincliffe Swine it looks quite innocent to start off with





although the ninety degree bend precludes much of a run at what lies around the corner which is a climb typically bouncing all over the place in grade of 8% average overall and peaking at first at 13.9% and then, after easing for a distance, 14%. Also was direct into the sun so hot anyway. Of course what goes up must come down, which is virtually immediately after the climb on a decent of up to 12.9%.




After that warm up the 15.2% max climb past Grange Farm and up to the ridgetop Back Road via the gentler 9.6% max Sleights Lane in a PR.




Subsequently south on B6451 matched my previous best on the climb up to the A59 crossroads.




Back east on Penny Pot Lane for the first time in ages the wind turbines were all stationary.
15.82 miles @ 13.2mph avg 1165ft climbed. Plenty of cyclists about and cars limited.


----------



## tribanjules (25 Apr 2020)

Nice 45km on empty lanes south of Birmingham tonight


----------



## geocycle (25 Apr 2020)

Today’s social distancing ride was a hilly, 750m of up in just 26 miles, around the edge of Bowland. As the pictures show keeping 2m away from people was very easy. Hundreds of lapwings and oyster catchers going mad, must really irritate the sheep.


----------



## colly (25 Apr 2020)

Up earlyish with the intention of getting out. Sitting eating breakfast the enthusiasm dropped like a stone. Why does that happen ?
It was misty grey out and it looked and I found out later it was indeed cold. Messed around on the computer a bit and almost reluctantly got into my cycling stuff.
I managed gee myself up enough to get out the door and of course once finally under way I remembered why I go riding and I was fine.

I decided last night it was going to be a hilly ride. So the first step was to get right into it using a couple of local climbs to get me warmed up.
Ilkley was the destination and it was up via Bramhope and the back of Otley Chevin and down to Menston. Through Menston village and up to Burley Woodhead and on to Moor Road, which unsuprisingly runs across the edge of Rumbolds Moor, AKA Ilkley Moor. I stopped at the Cow and Calf rocks to take a pic:




and a couple of views over a misty Ilkley:








Then a swift run down into the almost deserted town, across the river and a clamber up Curly Hill.
Curly Hill is home to a lovely 1930's style house:





I can just imagine Noel Coward hanging out in a place like this, Hercule Poirot even.

Down through Denton to collect the road that runs alongside the River Wharfeand then rises up to Askwith. In Askwith it was a left onto Askwith Lane and another Moor Road. The climb up is steady with a couple of steep ramps, the worst right near the top.









I stopped at the top on the moor to grab a drink. From here on a clear day you can see Menwith Hill Base and if it's really clear even a hint of the Howardian Hills some 30 miles or more away to the north east.
A fast drop down into a busy Otley and then a climb I do only when I'm in the right frame of mind. East Chevin Road. It's probably no worse than the climb up from Askwith but once underway it's a straight road leading up and up. No let up. It just looks hard. Well it is for me so I guess that's about right then.
Over the top and a cruise down through Bramhope again, along towards Leeds, cross the ring road and down through Weetwood. A left at Shaw Lane takes me into Meanwood and more up uphill on Potternewton Lane. Down across Scott Hall Road to Chapel Allerton and Harehills and the final bits of uphill to Oakwood Lane via Easterly Road.
So after an unpromising start it turned out good.

40.2 miles and 4132 ft up upness

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47706247


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Apr 2020)

Friday night's social distancing. The novelty of riding on local main roads has worn off a bit, so it was back to an old favourite, the Swire. From the summit looking back the way I'd come, down into Yarrowdale -





...and looking the other way, south over Ettrickdale towards the border. About a fifth of the way in from the left, where the horizon rises a bit, is the Carter Bar, where I rode to last week. 




And back home, recovery time - 






30.75 miles @ 15.1mph. 545m up.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Apr 2020)

I seem to be getting used to this ride for an hour I was out today for 1 hour a 31 seconds ,a good judge of time and distance . Today's ride had a purpose an attempt at a KOM on a road were I was in second place by 2 seconds . I have had a couple of attempts halted by traffic on the single track lane . To get to the segment involves quiet a bit of climbing so took it steady until then spinning up any hill .Newtown Linford up Polly Botts lane and Whitcroft lane to Copt Oak Back to towards Markfield and turn onto Old house lane . Full gas traffic free run saw me take the KOM  taking 4 sec of my time . After a quick breather that was required into Markfield then Ratby crossing the M1




Which wasn't very busy .
Onto Groby and home . 16.2 miles done in the hour was being to warm up as I finished . Other than the one effort is was a nice relaxed ride for a change for me really enjoyed it


----------



## gavgav (25 Apr 2020)

Finally ended my 49 hour working week, at lunchtime and so out to make the most of the last day of nice weather, as the forecast suggests it’s downhill from here, for a while.

There was a cooler breeze, as I set out, following a family group ride out of the estate, from whom a little girl fell off as she turned the first corner! She seemed ok though and so I left them to it, as I headed out on the A458, where I encountered the 1 and only idiot of the ride, in a Range Rover, who squeezed past me and another car that was coming the other way, giving me no room and then turning in towards me, too soon, as he was towing a trailer. The road was clear as far as the eye could see, ahead, if he’d just waited 5 seconds, utter moron.

Onto the Betton Abbots road, where today’s insects were weird black hovering things, with bits hanging off them! Don’t know what they are, but they like being near hedges and they’re annoying when they get inside your helmet!!

On towards Condover, along Lyons Lane and then up towards Ryton. I decided to vary the ride, a little, by going via Wheathall. I swallowed something along there, started coughing and retching, so had to pull over and take a drink, to get rid of it. Good job no one was nearby, as I’m sure they would have though I’d got the unmentionable, with the coughing!

Out at Ryton and then down to Longnor, quietest I’ve had it along that lane, since lockdown, with only 1 cyclist and 0 cars.

Turned North and had the, what little there was by now, warmer wind behind me, as it had veered from Easterly to Southerly, which was nice. Good cruise through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop, then more encounters with those insects, at Betton, again.

Looped around the business park and then home, where I noticed that the main road into our estate has been decorated with bunting, criss crossed from house to house, for the NHS. Absolutely brilliant.

20.68 miles at 13.5mph avg. Also took me past 500 miles for the year, so far.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2020)

A 19 mile hilly little ride this afternoon, up and down to the river Yealm. Cold air and dusty roads were the order of the day. The ox eye daisy are just starting to open...

https://www.strava.com/activities/3351264368


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Apr 2020)

No photos today, but a miracle to report...

Out on the tandem this morning, thirty miles round the local lanes *with all three teenagers in formation!

*


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

A completely utterly lovely day, warm in the sunshine cool in the shade, not cloud in the sky and not many cars on the roads. Lots of people out on bikes though, feckin hundreds of them, all want to say hell or wave, jeezus it’s exhausting, I turn away pretending I don’t see them.
Any way set off from not having any plan and headed toward Steventon, then on towards the Hannays , Theres an interesting Mill converion there. I don’t know this area very well so I let the bike do the navigating and a love ride it was visiting lanes and villages I’d never seen before. At Southmoor I turned left which didn’t get me far before I had to cross the A420 which took me to Hinton Waldrist and back across the main road to Pusey and Lyford, back to the Hannays then across some gravel track to the edge of Grove and familiar territory then back home via Lockinge and Harwell labs.

35.55 quite frankly bloody lovely miles on my new Trek.


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Apr 2020)

Out in the sunshine again this afternoon around the Whixall lanes. Headed off to Whixall, Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood, Blackloe, Alkington, Tilstock, Prees, Coton, Lower Houses, Stanley Green, back to Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Creamore, Horton and back home. Still lots of people out walking on the lanes, a few cyclists and oddly no dog walkers today. Lots of flying insects here too which are a downside to the lovely weather. 26.26 miles @15.7mph and only one picture today.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Apr 2020)

West of southerly wind today so the Defy went west on the A59 to Hampsthwaite crossroads early this afternoon, then via Burley Bank, Strava once again claiming it’s a Cat 4 climb – all the other must be Cat 1s then, to Penny Pot, along which the wooded section was bliss but the exposed western end was a bit less; the wind turbines after their rest yesterday had woken up. Then down and a lot more up on Wydra Lane and the same of Cobby Syke Road.




The mist @colly encountered had long gone and local landmarks were plainly visible Close to the top and the junction with the A59, three cyclists passed in the opposite direction, all 2m apart so was not sure if they were cycling together or not. Then largely followed last Sundays route bar I avoided the bridleway and continued to the end of Meagill Lane and hence the full length of Menwith Hill Road which for a road that largely falls eastwards has a slight climb initially.




Also stayed on Back Road in contrast to the windswept conditions of last Sunday. The climb out of Hampsthwaite on Hollins Lane I thought was a bit of struggle compared to last Sunday but it transpired to be 13secs faster. 20.35 miles @13.7mph avg, 1273ft climbed. A bit on the limits of my lockdown rides policy of taking nothing to eat with me so as to limit their duration and the cake and biscuit tins subsequently took a hammering


----------



## Donger (25 Apr 2020)

After breaking the tension bolt in my Brooks saddle, I had to substitute my old San Marco Rolls Tour de France souvenir special edition Union Jack saddle on No.1 bike. Would have been rude not to give it a spin out to try it out. Pleased to say it behaved itself and was a pleasure to ride. Got the position right first time. I stood back to admire it at my drinks break at Epney ....




.... only to discover that, when changing over bikes for tonight's ride, I'd forgotten to pack my drink (or, for that matter, my tool container). No drink, then.




It is always a little concerning if you set off on a fettling ride and discover you have forgotten your tools. But this tool got away with it.
Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## tribanjules (25 Apr 2020)

100km loop from bournville via Stratford upon Avon. Great little lanes through stunning villages. Stratford was EMPTY .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Apr 2020)

Another superb day allowed short sleeves to be the dress code. I took the fairly standard run down to Forthampton to cross the Severn on Haw Bridge. Looping in the lanes set me up for the lane to Bozzards Farm with the Cotswold escarpment beginning to loom ahead. But first I had some foothills to conquer on the way to Winchcombe. I haven't ridden here since the cafes closed. I checked this time and it seems one may be back in business if this lockdown hadn't shut it at the moment. I climbed Sudeley Hill for the first time in years and headed along the ups and downs of the escarpment ridge by Taddington for Snowshill. That is a run I used to do quite often but recent years have left it neglected. The descent to Broadway is a speedy one with 46 mph showing on the computer. Now it is a fast road across to Hinton before the leg sapping ramp at Haselor. It was just the usual run back from Elmley Castle except I had to add some loops at the end to round the miles up. Dratted OCD!  80 smiles


----------



## Chromatic (25 Apr 2020)

Longford to Eastington and back today, 25.9 miles.
Traffic not as heavy as I expected it would be.


----------



## C R (25 Apr 2020)

Two more full family circuits yesterday and today, same route every time, slightly faster each day. Four days in a row now, small benefits of the lockdown.


----------



## gavgav (25 Apr 2020)

At the risk of going off topic, I’ve found what the insects are, that I encountered on my ride, today https://www.wildlifetrusts.org/wildlife-explorer/invertebrates/flies/st-marks-fly


----------



## pjd57 (25 Apr 2020)

An enjoyable 19 miles in Glasgow this morning.
Roads were really quiet on my football themed route.
Didn't have time to include Hampden


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Apr 2020)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 517938
> 
> 
> View attachment 517939
> ...


And all done on a blue and green bike. A red and yellow bidon would have topped it off nicely.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Apr 2020)




----------



## JPBoothy (26 Apr 2020)

It was a bit dull here on the Wirral at 8am so I thought a short ride on my SS would suffice. However, it turned out to be one of those "oh, I think I'll see where this lane goes" type rides, and 25mls later my knees are complaining a bit as my gearing is a little bit too high. Nice ride though with plenty of friendly people saying hello as I passed. Lets hope the pleasantness stays when the Virus goes, as apart from the initial shopping hoarders and current fly tippers (or Scum as they are better known) the people that I meet all seem to be a lot nicer than before.


----------



## gbb (26 Apr 2020)

First time on the roadbike for way over a year.. Usually too sore to contemplate it but felt ok this weekend so just half an hour on the flat local roads so's not to overdo it. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Gunk (26 Apr 2020)

Back up to Boars Hill on the mountain bikes today with my son, it’s only about 7 miles but feels like 27 because of the climb and rough tracks.

We were greeting with this stunning spectacle.






We saw a few other people but we rode on mainly deserted tracks and lanes.






My son thought it would be a good idea to come home via a field where they were muck spreading, it got everywhere so both bikes had to be washed or the garage would have smelt nice and ripe!











But a lovely day and a very nice ride just the two of us.


----------



## Cavalol (26 Apr 2020)

Not been out much recently, bar riding to work and back a week or so ago. Took the dog for a walk this morning, saw how many cyclists were about then came home and got the Trek out.
Grand day for it, few out down Duke's Drive and The Meadows, but the Groves were really quiet, especially for day of week/time of year/weather. Fancied going a bit further than normal on this route, so got on the Shropshire Union towpath in town, headed a couple of miles East, then cut back through a couple of local villages and the Millennium Path. Shuffled the iPod and put the music on mainly for the odd bit of roads, the Best of ska' 3CD set I bought off some dodgy market in Skegness a few years back came up trumps as ever, mixed with a couple of the delectable Pauline Black's voice on a couple of The Selector's tracks I have was just heaven.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Apr 2020)

The nice weather is still hanging on so I've got a couple of shorter rides done over the weekend:

*Yesterday: * A jaunt across Lyth Hill and over to the Exford's Green side where I meandered around some of the lanes I don't usually ride, ending up in Longden then Annscroft before climbing back up Lyth Hill and heading home.

There were lots of people out walking and cycling round the village. Lyth Hill seemed pretty popular too but once over the other side the lanes I picked were mostly empty. The main road through Annscroft was very popular with cyclists and it's possibly the most I've seen at one time there. By contrast, turning off that road to head back up Lyth Hill I only encountered the one family out walking until back at the top of the hill.

Very pleasant in the sunshine. I lost count of the cyclists I saw and would guess at about 30 during the ride. Probably won't impress those of you living in heavily populated areas but it's a lot for here.

12.6 mies at 12.5 mph average.

*Today: * Another mini tour round roads I don't often use. I started off following the same route over Lyth Hill as yesterday but on reaching Exford's Green I headed for Stapleton, Gonsal, Wheathall, Berriewood then headed back via Condover.

There were fewer people out round the village when I set out (possibly put off by the forecast of rain this afternoon) but there were more cars up at Lyth Hill and people strolling in the field there. The St Mark's flies (thanks @gavgav for finding out what they are called) were out in great numbers down the lanes from Exford's Green onwards and although I'm pretty sure they are harmless, they are very irritating getting inside my helmet and down my collar. I'm used to seeing these creatures at this time of year but they really seem to be having a good season this time round.

I had the lanes mostly to myself through Stapleton and the A49 was empty where I crossed it. There was one walker by the RSPCA centre at Gonsal and a family on bikes at the turning for Wheathall then only a tractor and a car near Berriewood. Condover had more signs of life and I thought it nice that someone was civic-minded enough to be giving the signpost in the centre of the village a scrub.

t would have been good if the A49 had still been quiet for the end of the ride but a stream of traffic overtook. They all gave enough room though.

13.2 miles at 13.4 mph average. At the time of writing this the forecast rain still hasn't arrived yet.

A couple of shots from Lyth Hill yesterday:


----------



## theloafer (26 Apr 2020)

just my usual route ..out towards barnard castle and back with one or two different roads(that i have not ridden in years ) just to add a difference and break up the routine .loads of cyclists out ...but today i saw more on e-bikes than others ,weather was not as warm as it looked either .. but pleased i forced myself out, 49 miles in the end. https://www.strava.com/activities/3356611202














ford along patches lane 




this is the M1...never seen it like this before..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2020)

Nice circuit with wife but a tonne of cars near some bluebell woods blocking half the lane and far too many for size of woods. What wrong with these people? The car park is full, road clogged with parked cars already, go somewhere else, don’t add to it!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2020)

Some bluebells elsewhere on our ride.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Apr 2020)

Late morning outing on the Defy today on what has become much of a normal route during lockdown to start off. On the way to Hampsthwaite there was a large number of cyclists going in the opposite direction, and having overtaken a road bike whose rider I suspect was a lockdown newbie judging by their choice of kit (t shirt and tracksuit bottoms) I was then overtaken by another road biker who subsequently on the decent into the village was slow such that I was free wheeling a social distanced way behind while he kept on pedalling at intervals. Up the climb to Clapham Green and then the immediate decent down to Birstwith 2 days off 7 months after watching Lizzie Deignans fruitless chase up the climb.




Then the undulating and largely upwards road along the valley




to Darley




Finally said goodbye to head wind and hello to a cross wind instead on the B6451 before turning east on Crake Lane and then looping back west on Sheepcote Lane where a Police Car nicely pulled over on the climb.




South again back on the B6451 with that cross wind again so east once again on Menwith Hill Road and south on Cold Cote Road, where the dense hedgerows and trees to the west provided a good wind break, for a fast eastward ride along the A59.




17.32 miles @ 13.4mph avg 1243 ft climbed
_







_


----------



## cyberknight (26 Apr 2020)

44 miles to Birches valley forestry centre , pretty humid and the legs were not with it which could be from the weights session in the morning 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3357756282


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Apr 2020)

The sunshine was good while it lasted and it was later on today before I had chance to get out, unfortunately that was when the “light showers “ were forecast to start. It was still warm although the sun was slowly disappearing when I left towards Northwood, by the time I got to Welshampton it was torrential rain! I hoped it was just a shower and carried on to Coptiviney and Ellesmere and it did almost stop raining, through Ellesmere past Ellesmere College to Tetchill, Lee, past Whitemere, up to Colemere, Lyneal, Loppington where it hadn’t rained at all, Horton, Ryebank, Foxholes and back home just as the rain was starting again, wet and muddy, not a good look. Hardly any people out today, the newly enthusiastic walkers and cyclists obviously didn’t fancy being out in the rain





24.75 miles @15.3 mph. Only one picture as I was too wet to stop, it’s Ellesmere from The Crimps.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Apr 2020)

An afternoon ride. Leaving Newton Ferrers I decided to be a devil and go down Widey Hill. Then I went up the dusty, crap filled lane and popped out at Bull and Bear. Down to Dunstone and up the hill to Wilburton and Westlake. Home via the coast road 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3356973678


----------



## Donger (26 Apr 2020)

"DAGNABBIT!!" I shouted (or something similar) as my creaking pedal suddenly moved to 180 degrees from where it should be pointing, and I ended up all of a sudden with two pedals both pointing South at the same time. Fortunately, I was only 1.5 miles from home at the time, near the end of a 19 mile ride. Having torn one axle apart in relatively recent times, I reckoned I'd done it again. I did try tightening the bolt on the crank, but to no avail.

A couple of other cyclists stopped to see if they could help, but I said I was nearly home, so thanks but no thanks. It had to happen when I was wearing my Cyclechat kit, my loudest bit of lycra too! All the kit and no clue.




That's my third mechanical on this bike this month (the others being a broken saddle bolt and a snapped chain), to go with one (dodgy front mech) on No.2 bike. I've removed the front mech on No.2 bike, so I'll be using that as a 9-speed and my only bike from now until my LBS reopens .... which can't come a moment too soon.

Stay safe. _Donger._


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2020)

26.2 miles today, that was the target set by my firm that were participating in the 2.6/26 thing today on what was supposed to be the London Marathon.

I was going to use the Domane, but The Fragrant MrsP wanted to go off road, so I got the Superfly out, and we went off road to Blewbury, where I got a puncture, a feckin great nail in the year tyre. Once fixed we rode up to the Ridgeway to Wantage down into the town,had a hot chocolate from the garage, then set off home via Lockinge, Harwell Campus and Chilton Village.

A completely stunning day today.


----------



## C R (26 Apr 2020)

Solo ride after dinner today. Decided to change the circuit, but keeping to about an hour duration. The morning was warm and bright, but it had been threatening thunderstorm since lunchtime, though they didn't materialise, leaving a rather muggy and grey afternoon.

Up to the countryside centre, then towards Spetchley, down an unusually quiet A44 to Egdon, then Besford Bridge and back via Wadborough and Littleworth. 16.7 miles at just over 16mph.


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Apr 2020)

Last Sunday's ride in reverse but with an extension further into Midlothian. Straight up the A7 to just beyond the summit on the way to Edinburgh, from where there is a good view to the north west -




Pentland Hills on the left, then (you'll have to take my word for this due to crappy phone camera) Stob Binnein and Ben More with snow on them, Ben Ledi, Stuc a Chroin, Ben Vorlich and the Ochil Hills. I turned round and retraced my route for 100m or so and turned off towards Tynehead. I stopped for an abortive bit of train spotting - looking north -





And looking south towards the end of Borthwick Bank double track dynamic passing loop -




This is the site of the former Tynehead station. There were platforms at rail level and the station building was at road level off to the left. The brick shed is part of the old goods yard, which was connected to the main line by a siding running along the route of the fence that can be seen above the signal. The siding was level, the main line here is rising at 1:70. There is an hourly class 170 in each direction at the moment transporting fresh air from Tweedbank to Edinburgh.
I carried on heading north east downhill and downwind to the A68, then a short detour through Fala village before tackling Soutra Hill, with spectacular views across the Firth of Forth to Fife and beyond. I didn't stop until just beyond the summit at the south end of the plateau where a view south appears down Lauderdale -





Two of the Eildon Hills can be seen on the horizon, with the border at Carter Bar beyond and to the left. Never having cycled this way I didn't know the strava segment started 100m behind me, which was unfortunate as with a tailwind and the gradient the next two miles were done at 35+ mph, which counted for nothing due to the time spent taking photos and eating an energy bar. 

The map -




51.2 miles @ 16.3 mph 610m up.

Away from the towns traffic is just as light as two weeks ago, apart from more motorcycles.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (26 Apr 2020)

Did a cycle from Kirkliston through the Dundas Estate along a country road that comes out near winchburgh along the B8020. Up to T - Junction along B9080, along Niddry Road, and then along an old country lane again goes over the cannal and back through into Kirkliston. It was overall 9.19miles which took me 42minutes with an average speed of about 13


----------



## wafter (26 Apr 2020)

Didn't feel much like going out today but it was better than sitting inside stewing in my own head and I knew I'd kick myself over the coming week(s) of forecast crappy weather if I didn't make the most of the glorious sun today!

With fond memories of my recent ride in that direction I headed out east again; this time with a strict road-only agenda thanks to some chipped paint on the new bike from chain slap... so it's tarmac only until it's touched up and I can source / lash up a viable way of protecting it 

Through town and this time up the hill and through Elsfield, out past Beckley and on to Horton-cum-Studley, over the M40 into the hitherto uncharted territory that is Borstall, then up a questionable amount of hill to reach Brill; complete with the stunning view over Oxfordshire enjoyed by its windmill.

Sadly the potatophone struggled to capture the view (shooting into the sun can't have helped either) but here it is, FWIW. Very much looking forward to getting the head unit off the stem and out in front, once I've got an order together for one of the few places that stocks the mount..







Also took one of the bike at the base of the windmill, not that you can tell what it is 






View taken in, I elected to travel SE to continue my loop; however a combination of tiredness and some anxiety-fuel noises from the bike made me question the distance I'd strayed from home, so while I'd planned to have a quick shufti around Thame I peeled off a little earlier at Long Crendon and headed back through Shabbington, Worminghall, Wheatley, Garsington then back into town and home.

All in all a sedate, mostly HR zones 1&2 saunter around the countryside; something the Genesis lends itself well to and the type of ride I probably wouldn't have bothered undertaking on the road bike. Again the 34t cassette made the hills manageable, although on the steepest bits I did still find myself shifting up a few gears and getting out of the saddle as I couldn't keep the cadence high enough to be comfortably seated with my legs as unenthusiastic as they were.

The ride ended up at 43 miles with 1900ft of climbing at 13.0mph and an average HR of an unstrained 115bpm. The only time I pushed the boat out was super-manning it back through town from the Plain roundabout, down the high street, Queens street and just past the castle mound; a Strava segment that I'm unfeasilbly only just outside the top 5% for; helped no doubt by the current circumstances as traffic could ruin ones' time in a number of places.

EDIT: Forgot to add that the amount of people out on bikes was insane today. Nearish the city there were far more bikes than cars; with what seemed almost like a steady stream in both directions. Within maybe five miles of the city I was rarely alone on the road; which was a nice thing considering most were pretty casual and like me apparently just happy to be out on two wheels in the sunshine. Further out the less-committed were replaced by a small amount of tourers and the usual glut of roadies; whose attitudes as always ranged from friendly to entirely ignorant..

Anyway, it was good to get out and I'm now well fed (following an unplanned stop at the Iffley rd chippy) and enjoying that warm / buzzy feeling in the limbs that comes with perhaps over-cooking the mileage a bit. Today rounds off a week of 173 recorded miles (probably more like 180-185 including last night's unrecorded test-blast) which is a lot for me. Perhaps it's a good thing that the weather will probably put me off for the next few days..


----------



## Cavalol (26 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> 26.2 miles today, that was the target set by my firm that were participating in the 2.6/26 thing today on what was supposed to be the London Marathon.
> 
> I was going to use the Domane, but The Fragrant MrsP wanted to go off road, so I got the Superfly out, and we went off road to Blewbury, where I got a puncture, a feckin great nail in the year tyre. Once fixed we rode up to the Ridgeway to Wantage down into the town,had a hot chocolate from the garage, then set off home via Lockinge, Harwell Campus and Chilton Village.
> 
> A completely stunning day today.



How do you find the Superfly? My pedals (aftermarket Boardman ones) are starting to creak again and I swear the wheels have never been completely true, but I absolutely love my mine. It's been a revelation to ride to be honest.


----------



## derrick (26 Apr 2020)

Another ride out to Cromer. Sunshine all the way. Picked up a few hitch hikers on the way back. When i got home i had three caterpillers on my jersey.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/jXkL3F2F05


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Apr 2020)

Another short ride due to having youngster out with me, just 5 miles doing light off road on footpaths in lovely weather, and pausing for an obligatory shot at the town fountain, before the nearly 1km "wheeeee" downhill to get home. 

Lots of diverse people out on their diverse bikes, teen lads on their huge MTBs, a lady on a cargo trike, lycra roadies, a 50s American style cruiser with a wee ride on the back. All sorts... great to see. 

I'm starting to think my daughter needs a bigger bike... she's only had it a few months but has really shot up.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> How do you find the Superfly? My pedals (aftermarket Boardman ones) are starting to creak again and I swear the wheels have never been completely true, but I absolutely love my mine. It's been a revelation to ride to be honest.


I don’t ride it that much, which is a shame but when I do I always enjoy it, it’s very comfortable. The pedals on mine are Shimano PD-A530 SPD single sided touring pedals. My only issue is that I’m not very confident on the bike with the stock tyres when it’s wet, I need to change them but I’m too tight fisted to do it until they’re worn out. The paint / lacquer chips easily too. Is yours the hard tail or the full susser version?


----------



## Gunk (27 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Another short ride due to having youngster out with me, just 5 miles doing light off road on footpaths in lovely weather, and pausing for an obligatory shot at the town fountain, before the nearly 1km "wheeeee" downhill to get home.
> 
> Lots of diverse people out on their diverse bikes, teen lads on their huge MTBs, a lady on a cargo trike, lycra roadies, a 50s American style cruiser with a wee ride on the back. All sorts... great to see.
> 
> ...



It looks like she’s ready for a bigger bike!


----------



## Rocky (27 Apr 2020)

26 miles on the Nomad......nothing stunning about that you might say, apart from the fact that it is the first time I’ve ridden any bike, apart from my Brompton since I herniated my L4/5 disc last October and gave myself severe sciatica. It’s nice to be back.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Apr 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> 26 miles on the Nomad......nothing stunning about that you might say, apart from the fact that it is the first time I’ve ridden any bike, apart from my Brompton since I herniated my L4/5 disc last October and gave myself severe sciatica. It’s nice to be back.
> 
> View attachment 518314


Great to hear you're back in the saddle again. The first of many rides I hope.


----------



## Rocky (27 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Great to hear you're back in the saddle again. The first of many rides I hope.


Thanks Phil 

I'm slightly shocked at my lack of fitness and how weedy my legs are. I'm sure it won't take too long to build up a bit of strength and endurance.


----------



## Cavalol (27 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I don’t ride it that much, which is a shame but when I do I always enjoy it, it’s very comfortable. The pedals on mine are Shimano PD-A530 SPD single sided touring pedals. My only issue is that I’m not very confident on the bike with the stock tyres when it’s wet, I need to change them but I’m too tight fisted to do it until they’re worn out. The paint / lacquer chips easily too. Is yours the hard tail or the full susser version?



Hard tail. Was running Maxxis tyres (though they were very expensive) but recently switched to Vittorias (£23.99 the pair) and they're every but as good. They were both (,Maxxis and Vittoria) off road tyres but touch wood have been fine on the road.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Hard tail. Was running Maxxis tyres (though they were very expensive) but recently switched to Vittorias (£23.99 the pair) and they're every but as good. They were both (,Maxxis and Vittoria) off road tyres but touch wood have been fine on the road.


I'll check them out when I need to change them thanks.


----------



## Old jon (27 Apr 2020)

Oh ‘eck, what’s that grey stuff in the sky?. A vague memory stirs, clouds is what it is. Hmm, I looked, and looked again. On the third time of looking, I saw it; a little patch of bright blue sky high up over there in the northwest. Shame I am going to ride south east.

Very early for me, but Holbeck don’t care what time it is when I ride through on the way to elsewhere, the first bit of elsewhere being John o’ Gaunts this morning. Down the hill from there and negotiate a couple of roundabouts to point the fixed at Castleford. On the way there, cross the River Calder at Methley Bridge, will not see that river again today, it joins the Aire a mile or so away, a short distance before I cross the joined pair at Castleford Bridge. This is the A656, after it crosses the bit of canal that goes around the weir it travels a few degrees east of north passing Allerton Bywater, Ledston Luck, and Peckfield Bar, then the gap twixt Micklefield and Garforth in a rather straight line. I did the same until the road bent left and I turned right to Hook Moor.



There is a right turn next, the gates of Lotherton Hall are this way, further along the B1217. Just as I turned left towards Aberford, I saw that I had a shadow. That bit of blue sky I saw earlier had caught up with me. No complaints, sunshine makes most things look better. From Aberford to Barwick the new green in fields and trees is very noticeable right now, and after leaving Barwick the short stretch to Scholes is similar. And the green continues, the A64 and Thorner Lane, though the new housing development on Skeltons Lane is visible, just to tell me I am back in the suburbs.

Still a few miles to ride though, and to enjoy the lack of traffic. Even the traffic lights were being kind all the way home from here, one foot down for a few seconds at the Oakwood Clock, the rest were on green all the way. This made the thirty three miles extra smiley today.

Map influenced by Romans, maybe


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Apr 2020)

Arm warmers..... it was a little chilly today. There were hardier souls out, but my bingo wings were under cover.


From Yealmpton to Ermington then along the 5 mile trudge up to Ugborough. Then I went to Avonwick, turning for Diptford heading along the Avon valley. I passed a great field that countless sheep hooves had sculpted





on through the rolling lanes, the skies looking glum






I stopped in Morleigh at the 13th century church




















At California Cross I couldn’t resist stopping for a pasty. It was nice too.
plenty of colours around despite the dull weather.




















34 miles, all enjoyed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3360977660/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2020)

colly said:


> Then a swift run down into the almost deserted town, across the river and a clamber up Curly Hill.
> Curly Hill is home to a lovely 1930's style house:
> View attachment 517759
> 
> ...




_*The White House*_

I go & have a look at that every time we're in Ilkley
And, when I was fit enough, & running, I'd enter an Ilkley Harriers event that started just west of it (on the unmade section) & invariably lose places, as I'd be looking at the house (just before the left, into Moddleton Woods)
Their 'Trail Race'
(I also used to run the _'Ilkley Moor Fell-Race_')


It was offered at £895,000, in 2003
I presume it's more nowadays, if it was offered
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-25749621.html

And, in my Yorkshire collection is the 2003 brochure


----------



## DCBassman (27 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> My son thought it would be a good idea to come home via a field where they were muck spreading, it got everywhere so both bikes had to be washed or the garage would have smelt nice and ripe!


 Fertilized the lawn nicely, though!


----------



## DCBassman (27 Apr 2020)

Last ride before the weather turns, definitely cooler but nice all the same.
Sticking with the Scott now, Trek away in storage.
I'm finding the smooth transitions of the 12-36 cassette are allowing me to understand cadence a bit better, and make better use of the ratios. Definitely feels like I'm using the bike for its intended purpose for once, a bit of (by my standards) speed! The past couple of rides the Cateye showed 40km/h plus at one or two points. Pleasing, if a little scary!
A quick (for me, that is...) 16.92 miles out to Clearbrook and back. Reasonable 9.4mph avg. Once again, no climb data from MapMyRide.
Wonder if it's because I'm syncing it over mobile data? No landlind/internet for 3 weeks now, fix tomorrow if very lucky.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2020)

*Bike selected;* CGR (as I was heading into the woods, & MTB trails)
*Weather;* sunny, cool, dry, breezy
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)

Just a local potter
At no point, was I more than 2miles from the house! (I know where a mile is, when running the main portion of my 'out', from when I wore a GPS watch)

Out & onto NewLands Lane, behind the Catholic Church, past the Allotments, & the scrubland I used to run across, as the start of a XC loop

There's new track been laid under NewLands Bridge, primarily to get rid of a cross-over, as that siding's not been used for (probably) 20+ years
Not entirely certain about the work under the siding, unless it's to get track circuit cables through?







Past the old brickworks chimney, a few yards from the cutting (now used for phone masts); https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3675566
Past the 'Pylon Pond'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2040381

Along NewLands Lane, towards the Woods & the remains of NewLands Hall; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html

At the 'cross-roads'/junction (TPT), it was a left towards the old quarrys (now 'lakes') https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/191208

I approached from Normanton;


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212718177781605&set=a.10211878570791955&type=3&theater









It was a clay quarry, but a lot of the surrounding area is now a sandy-soil, or seemingly pure sand

I had meant to follow a track at the far end of it, but a tree was down over it, a couple of hundred yards along; to the right
My bike's leaning on the post in the link; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2667765









I found out how sandy it all was, whilst riding back up, & taking the wrong line, at one point... ended up with sand over the rims







A change of a couple of feet got me going again
Then back to the 'cross-roads' (& straight over) onto the '_Miners Path'_
Once at the top of the Plantation Woods, it was a sharp left into them & a matter of picking through untold amounts of tree-roots, to the 'Summer-House' (just a circle of stones, with no proof that's what it was) but its not marked at all, on the 1908 25" OS map

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2091017







In the corner near the 'Summer-House' is a drop down to the site of Stanley Lodge (see the _Stanley History _link above)
I rode down it steadily, braking intermittently, as it's about 3 years since I last used it, & there was a natural spring making it very wet at one point - now 'buried' under stones & bricks

So, once at the bottom, it was a case of turn round & stay in the saddle, choosing a line, crossing those ridges/roots and stones
(34 x 21?? - on a 12 to 28/10speed)
Not a single 'dab', but a few yards out of the saddle, just at the top, for a hump







Then back through the Plantation & back to NewLands Lane, via a different exit to how I entered the Woods

A short ride, but one that took energy & technique


----------



## colly (27 Apr 2020)

Monday ride out around local lanes. 
Up around Bramham and Thorner and back via Shadwell. It was nice and sunny but not overly warm. Even so still shorts and tee weather.

I took some photos, but they were dreadful


25.4 miles and 1700ft.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/47856618


----------



## gavgav (27 Apr 2020)

Looks like the best chance of an evening ride, this week, with the weather forecast and so sacked supermarket battle off until tomorrow evening, to get out.

However, after what I’ve just experienced, I’m just glad to still be alive to write up a report......

Cloudy skies, for the first time in what seems like ages, as I set off down to Weeping Cross and then out onto the A458. Moron time, as a female Audiot storms past me, as I’m crossing the bridge over the A5, then slams her brakes on, because she wants to go down the A5 slip road, can’t because traffic is coming towards us, so I have to do an emergency stop in order to avoid stuffing into her back end..........that was nothing....

Very pleasant riding followed, through Betton Abbots, up to Cantlop, Cound Stank, Berrington, King St and Betton again, with very little wind, mostly quiet lanes, bar the odd walker, runner and cyclist.

I then turn back onto the A458 for the short, probably 30 seconds, required, and as I reach the same slip road as before, from the opposite direction, an absolute f*****g idiot in a Sky Blue Corsa, just swerves across, into my path, on wrong side of the road, looking down at what I assume was his phone. There was literally nowhere I could go and I thought this is it, he’s gonna smack into me. Literally about 2 or 3 seconds before we collided, he looks up and swerves to miss me.

I stopped on the bridge, with heart pounding, to gather my thoughts. I waited to see if he joined the A5, at the end of the slip road, he didn’t appear and then I hear a horn from the top of the slip road, where he’d reversed back up it, winds window down and shouts “are you ok mate? That was totally my fault, I wasn’t paying attention, etc“. I just put my thumb up and carried on, no point getting into an argument, he knew he’d done wrong and it could have been catastrophically worse.

Arrived home, wondering why I bother cycling any more, as incidents like that do nothing to help, at what is already a stressful time.

12.6 miles at 13.9mph avg


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2020)

I noticed yesterday that I was under 15 miles off completing 1000 miles for the year so far. I was in need of a cobweb blower, so I got the roady out and did a quick (for me ) blat around the villages, through Didcot and out through the villages again. It tried to rain a bit but gave up after about five minutes.
Didn’t stop for photos today, had to get on.

14.72 miles today, 1:00:23. 

1001.21 miles for the year.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2020)

Beautiful daughter and I have been making daily bike rides to The Cow Farm, where we have a bit of off-roading and say hello to the "Goodness aren't they big?" cows. Then we ride to the Field Where Dandelions Grow to get some dandelion leaves; these are carried to the Rabbit Farm where we feed the rabbits. After this we ride around some of the other agricultural roads*, dodging the occasional tractor, and back to the village and our apartment. 

Sometimes we even go to the Next Village and complete a figure of eight.

In the course of this Beautiful daughter has got the hang of Riding In A Straight Line; Riding without Papa Holding Onto The Luggage Rack (to the great relief of my upper back, I might add); Stopping Without Falling Over; and in the last few days we've been working on Starting Without a Push: I think we should have that together in the next few days.

In the meantime I'm keeping her on a steady diet of cycle touring videos; Propaganda works...



*_God's gift to cyclists in Germany: a huge network of traffic free, often paved roads linking the villages, generally with signs for bikes_.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Apr 2020)

A quick spin on the Raleigh round my currently standard Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage route this afternoon.

It's cooler than the last few days so I started out with a fleece on, but put it away again at Longnor. Barely a breath of wind which gave the illusion, once moving, of having a headwind all the way round.  There aren't as many people out as there were at the weekend but still plenty taking their exercise. The bell got a bit of use and I needed to slow a few times until there was safe room to pass people walking. I counted 17 cyclists on the way round which is quite good going.

An intermittant clunk, apparently from the rear wheel of the bike bothered me on the way round. Not sure what it is but the rear bearings feel quite rough so I'll have to investigate that. Hopefully nothing that a service won't sort out.

I was getting on quite well but finding that I was running out of steam before the top of some of the climbs. The rides of the last week catching up with me I expect. If the forecast is right then I'll be having a rest day tomorrow regardless.

Something I'd forgotten when chosing to come round this way is that Lyons Lane is closed for some work starting today. The closure sign wasn't until the junction for Allfield which is also closed and has been for several months due to flooding. I decided to go and see if it was passable as either of the alternative routes would add miles to the trip, and thankfully the water had gone down enough after a dry April to wade through without getting wet feet. The road just after the flood is covered in a deep layer of sand which made things interesting.

23.13 miles today at 15.7mph average. Perhaps I wasn't doing so badly on the hills after all.

No photos today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> Looks like the best chance of an evening ride, this week, with the weather forecast and so sacked supermarket battle off until tomorrow evening, to get out.
> 
> However, after what I’ve just experienced, I’m just glad to still be alive to write up a report......
> 
> ...


Bloody hell! A scary moment. Glad you're alright.


----------



## gavgav (27 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Bloody hell! A scary moment. Glad you're alright.


Thanks. Yes, it was the first time I’ve thought, I’ve had it here. Just lucky he looked up when he did.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Apr 2020)

Mr Celine said:


> And all done on a blue and green bike. A red and yellow bidon would have topped it off nicely.


I'm saving up for a green and white bike.


----------



## Knightly85 (27 Apr 2020)

So 4th day of cycling (first on new bike) I think I'm doing pretty well. I'm 34, about 100 kilos and I smoke, want to get fit and lose weight so I've started to cycle. Need to work on a better average speed and I want to hit 20 miles soon, but so far I'm proud of myself.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Apr 2020)

My plan got altered today as the lane at the Farmers Arms was closed. The workforce weren't keen on me walking through. So instead I headed for Berrow to take the very under used lane from Pendock to Sledge Green. On the way I stopped to explore Old Pendock Church. Then on to Forthampton where the black and white stone cottage has always caught my eye. The Hams were quiet today but I did spot a couple of riders ahead on the climb to Woolridge. Turning at Highleadon I decided to dodge by the ugly oriental lions. They certainly are unmissable. I climbed to Brand Green where the bluebells are past their best and went by Ketford for a change. Even so I ended up in Redmarley. I got through the closed road by the mill where an old river bridge is being repaired. This meant absolutely no traffic along this stretch. I detoured by Eggs Tump but decided to head back by Castlemorton rather than Hollybush. Pleasant enough explore and changes to a standard loop. Variety is the spice. 58 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Apr 2020)

It was a bit overcast today but better than yesterday’s downpour although it looks like I might get wet again commuting to work for the rest of the week. Just enough time for a short ride set off to Whixall, over the canal to Fenns Bank, back over the canal to Alkington, Hollinswood, Lower Houses, Coton, down a new route to Coton Wood, Steel Heath, onto the Whitchurch road back to Coton Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Highfields, Horton and back home. Bit cooler today which seems to have kept people at home, more horse riders than cyclists or walkers. 21.26 miles @15.6mph.


----------



## Rocky (27 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> Looks like the best chance of an evening ride, this week, with the weather forecast and so sacked supermarket battle off until tomorrow evening, to get out.
> 
> However, after what I’ve just experienced, I’m just glad to still be alive to write up a report......
> 
> ...


Blimey......I'm glad you are OK, Gav. My heart rate has doubled just reading this - wishing all the best for an uneventful next ride.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Apr 2020)

Ebike had another ebay sale trip to the Co-Op at lunchtime, pretty large parcel strapped onto the top of its pannier rack, which was also a shopping trip albeit only with 50% success.

Still sunny but north on the A61 for todays post homework ride on the Defy which was interesting in a headwind and long sleeves with bib knickers were an appropriate choice; the normal rises that are hardly noticed took on a whole new aspect while the decent towards South Stainley was unique in definitely not requiring a touch on the brake lever for the following bend. West from Wormald Green through Markington and up Hob Green and Drovers Hills slightly slower and slightly faster respectively than last time. For a change continued west to Bishop Thornton; a village still with a farm in it.




Then down the decent to Shaw Mills, which unfortunately ends with an eighty degree bend to truncate speed far more than 30mph sign just before it indicates.




South west progress along Law Lane was interrupted by a 4wD diagonally across the road, then down Whipley Bank . On the subsequent climb away from Scarah Bridge over a beck towards Ripley my suspicion that the rear derailleur cable had stretched came to fruition with the chain slipping momentarily over the cassette. There were a few cyclists about although acknowledgments in any form were pretty scarce today.
16.83 miles @ 13.5mph avg 1047ft climbed, bringing up 400 lockdown miles.


----------



## gavgav (27 Apr 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Blimey......I'm glad you are OK, Gav. My heart rate has doubled just reading this - wishing all the best for an uneventful next ride.


Thank you. Here’s hoping the next one is event free! Good to see you are back out riding again as well


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2020)

One last warm and partly sunny day before the weather looks like it goes back to normal tomorrow, so out with the Bootzipper and another go at how far I can go on a compact route without crossing my own tracks. 

This started off with the track that heads down to the back of Felixstowe Dock, then up again and over the A14 and onto the road to the seafront. Taking the road all the way up to Felixstowe Ferry and then off road again alongside the River Deben on the bank before heading back inland on a track to Falkenham past Kings Fleet which used to be part of the river - these are classified as public footpaths so legally shouldn't be ridden, but they are quite wide and not that busy so it's easy to give walkers plenty of space. (The pictures are from yesterday's walk on the same paths, but in sunnier conditions)














Heading out of Falkenham I took a new (to me) bridleway which apparently is called Drunkard's Lane which comes out at the top of Kirton so I headed back down and took the back lanes back towards Trimley where I picked up regularly used tracks & roads back into Felixstowe one side of the A14, then out again to Trimley the other side of the A14, over the rail line and the series of tracks & paths that eventually brought me out less than a mile from home with 29.5 miles on the Garmin. Therefore it was necessary to do a bit of a loop round the estrate behind Trimley school to get in the necessary distance for a 50k ride. With a bit more planning I could probably do the whole 50k without this loop and therefore no crossing of my track.

In the end the whole ride was done within a 3.25 mile radius of home which is some going!


----------



## MonsterEnergy (28 Apr 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Did a cycle from Kirkliston through the Dundas Estate along a country road that comes out near winchburgh along the B8020. Up to T - Junction along B9080, along Niddry Road, and then along an old country lane again goes over the cannal and back through into Kirkliston. It was overall 9.19miles which took me 42minutes with an average speed of about 13


Thought that was pretty good for a 15 year old. I was quite chuffed with myself. It helps and encourages me a bit when i see other road cyclists go past me and smile. That really helps me to keep pushing on and doing my best to get the average speed up.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Apr 2020)

19 miles around Glasgow this morning.
Roads are still quiet , maybe not as quiet as last week though


----------



## Knightly85 (28 Apr 2020)

Not a massive ride today but it was wet and windy (My first time in these conditions). I think I need to be some bike cloths for this weather, I'm freezing.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Apr 2020)

Postie arrived mid afternoon with the credit card bills  and a new cycling jersey – a blue long sleeve Altura one for all of £16 inc postage so the kit for this afternoons post homework ride in what initially was sunny blue sky but quickly changed to overcast conditions with an easterly was confirmed, along with a baselayer top and a pair of bib longs that have hardly been used due to having a wide blue panel down the outside leg on them and no obvious matching top other than feeling very patriotic with a red jersey and white helmet. Also forgot they are seriously challenged modesty wise, but all neighbours were inside as a I wheeled the bike past the car. So despite a discrete departure a rapid return occurred as I had forgot the water bottle

A simple ride, Swinsty clockwise via Oaker Banks and Penny Pot in both directions. The outbound climb of the long middle Oaker Bank was hampered by a mountain bike ahead, in normality a simple overtake but with the necessary social distancing on a 60mph B road an uphill overtake was a risk not worth taking

The easterly aided the fastest ride of the year so far along Penny Pot with the odd bit of moisture in the breeze, then south on the B6451 I was slightly puzzled why the farmer had loaded the entire flock of sheep in one field into a trailer bar two lambs who were bleating at maximum volume 

Turning onto Smithsons Lane for its decent down to reservoir I came to a halt as a sign indicated a one day road closure, a retrieval of the phone from the back pocket confirmed the day in question being tomorrow. Suspect this road will now have to be avoided for some time as it is surface dressing season. The reservoir seems strange devoid seemingly of people walking around it although two cars parked on the road implied not entirely devoid. (Photo slightly affected by a spot of rain)




A new PR on the climb away




and then from Spinksburn Lane local landmarks dominate the horizon 




The clouds were now thickening and the moisture become more prevalent in the now head wind back along Penny Pot, which did prove the waterproof qualities of the new jersey. 15.96miles @ 13.6mph avg 723ft climbed.


----------



## Old jon (29 Apr 2020)

Yup, it was grey this morning, for some reason I still wanted to go for a ride. Even after me and the geared bike entered the great outdoors to find it wet as well as grey, no problem, I just wanted to pedal.

After the diversion to miss a difficult right turn, the bike and I crossed the river at Crown Point and began the ride up to Oakwood. This seemed to go easily this morning, the next climb was a lot more effort but again it felt less steep somehow. Half expected to discover a howling tailwind when I had to pause to turn onto Red Hall Lane, but all was calm.

The drop down Sandhills was fun, through Thorner and just at the end of Carr Lane a white van caught up. That’s OK thought I, Milner Lane is my next turn. Hmmpff! The van followed me, and waited till the road had widened enough before passing me, there is good. Up that sharp little hill to the second Thorner Lane of the morning, turn right to stay on Milner Lane. And turn right again onto Holme Farm Lane. Which changes its name soon, Thorner Lane again, and goes all the way to Bramham. Navigate through there, to ride through Clifford.



Boston Spa next, ride along High Street as far as Bridge Road and cross the River Wharfe. Turn right in Thorpe Arch and ride along to Walton, just the western end of the village on the way to the B1224. Turn left to go to Wetherby. The other way is York, a little further than I want to ride today.

Wetherby was quiet, as indeed was everywhere else. I decided on the straightforward route back to Leeds, the A58. There are alternatives along the way, Collingham has Wattle Syke, one end of Jewitt Lane and the other stretch of the A659 to Harewood. Bardsey has a crossroads and so does Scarcroft. Abundant choices, and I rode the easy way. Back south of the river, the Aire this time, home and a hot shower waiting after thirty seven really enjoyable miles. A lot to be happy about.

Where the wheels took me,


----------



## Knightly85 (29 Apr 2020)

So today was my hardest but most beautiful cycle so far. I decided I would follow a route made from the cycle app I use, little did I know how hard the cycle would be! For over half of my cycle everything was pretty much uphill and boy I was struggling (many times I almost gave up) but I pushed myself through it showing an average speed of around 6.5mph. I realised how unfit I really am when a guy in his 60s (I'm guessing) easily over took me as I was putting every effort I had into it, he smiled and said 'hello' and that was it he was gone. Wow I mean come on I'm 34 years old and just been owned by this guy lol. After pushing myself I noticed about half way into my ride I had the most beautiful view and realised how high I had cycled, I had to take a few shots. I got to finally cycle down the hill, omg it was so amazing I had so much adrenaline in me. Once I finished my route I was like yeah that was hard but by far the most beautiful, enjoyable and satisfying cycle I've had so far.


----------



## delb0y (29 Apr 2020)

Yay! First ride of the lock-down. Only ten miles, in the rain, but that's why I was able to go. Normally I'd be walking the dog. Almost only made one mile thanks to a car driver, who despite my making eye contact and who was staring straight at me decided not to slow down or stop at a roundabout, only seeing me after I had slammed on my brakes and taken evasive action. Only then did he skid to a halt - would've been about six feet too late had I not already figured he wasn't expecting to see a cyclist and thus taken evasive action. That aside, it was lovely. I've missed it.


----------



## Donger (29 Apr 2020)

17 miles in the cold rain and largely around housing estates on my semi-kaput No.2 bike. The fact that I still loved every minute of it lets me know I have officially become cycling-obsessed. Every ride can be enjoyable.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Apr 2020)

I was out earlyish this morning to try and get a ride in before the rain arrived. I used the knockabout bike, partly for convenience (it's the easiest to get out) and partly because I don't want to ride the Raleigh until I've sorted whatever's up with the rear hub.

I was setting out into a brisk headwind which slowed things down a bit but not helped by just feeling a little lethargic today, don't know why that is. In the cool morning after a wet day yesterday there weren't many people out which made it great for the social distancing. Away from the village there were only about 10 walkers, two cyclists and two horses & riders.

The route was my current regular one out to Condover, Ryton, Longnor and Acton Burnell. I was only going to do the short version today but changed my mind to to extend it a bit to Cound Moor, the direct way into Cound then back towards Pitchford. I had a decent tailwind on the way back which made things easy but I could have been quicker.

People were starting to stir themselves by the time I got back and I saw more walkers and cyclists in the last mile than the whole of the rest of the ride.

Just over 21 miles at 13.4 mph average.





Low clouds over the Stretton Hills, as seen from Ryton.





Bluebells on the road to Pitchford.


----------



## Gunk (29 Apr 2020)

A mixture of work commitments and poor weather means we haven’t been out as much as I would have liked to this week. However I had to drop off a Hermes parcel so clipped the basket to the Brompton and ended up extending the journey to about 6 miles dodging the rain.

But a bike ride is a bike ride, it was still enjoyable!


----------



## gavgav (29 Apr 2020)

After a day and a half of monsoon rains returning to Shropshire, it brightened up nicely, mid afternoon and so I got out for an unexpected ride, after work. Chose the Hybrid, as I expected lanes to be wet and muddy, which proved the right decision.

Set out on my usual lockdown path, to Betton Abbots and then turned off towards Berrington. Didn’t get very far, as, at the crossroads, I found the lane to Berrington closed. It was originally supposed to be closed on the 20th April, sign had disappeared last week, but no, they’ve now closed it this week and with no signs to suggest how long for 

Quick decision made, to drop down the hill and then climb up the other side towards Atcham. I was mulling over which way to go next and decided to hang a right and double back to Cross Houses, up a road I’ve not used for many years, certainly in that direction, at least. Lots of traffic along there, indeed for the whole ride, really and it’s been too many rides now, for it to just be co-incidence. People are definitely travelling more, around here, despite lockdown still be in force.

At Cross Houses, took a right at the Roundabout, short section on the A458 and along another lane that I’ve not used for years, to Berrington and then down towards the Boreton crossroads. That lane is a disgrace, full of massive craters, water, mud, sand and gravel. Won’t be using it again for a long while either!

Back along to Betton Abbots and then along Wenlock Rd, through the estate, where I had to wait for a good 10 people to cross at the Zebra crossing, where the old railway path intersects. That firmed up my decision not to use that cycle path, since lockdown started, as I was pretty sure it would be very busy with people.......yep!

Back home with 11.2 miles on the clock and 12.9mph avg. Also, after the events of the last ride, glad to say all traffic was well behaved.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (29 Apr 2020)

Just a quick evening run out after being a surrogate teacher for the day again, and before the trudge of having to start my "day" job this evening at 8. Roll on the schools reopening! 
A gentle few miles off road to blow the cobwebs away, two towns over, and then back the more direct road way in cool, setting sun.


----------



## Donger (29 Apr 2020)

I haven't reported all my rides on this thread this month as, and I guess you might have noticed, I've been out really rather a lot. I've been sticking to the lock down rules and advice, and have adapted my rides accordingly. Up until lock down started, I was averaging about 37 miles per ride, in a mixture of local rides, 30-40 mile club rides and monthly qualifying rides for the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. Since lock down, I've been almost exclusively going out for between 1 hour and 1 hour 30 and doing rides of 13-22 miles.

All of that should mean that my mileage will take a big hit this year .... except somehow the exact opposite appears to apply. In recent years, since all of my eldercare responsibilities came to an end, I've been aiming for around 3,000 miles per year. I have been achieving that by putting in a steady effort at the beginning of each year, trying to put in just a little more than the requisite 250 miles per month. After a summer splurge, the mileage then generally tends to tail off towards the end of the year, bringing me in just about on target. This April (my 136th month of cycling), although entirely locked down, has actually been my biggest month ever, with a new PB of 368.2 miles. To avoid going stir crazy, I've been going out most days ....23 times this month. It seems that little and much more often accrues the miles much better than doing longer rides less often with rests in between.

I always log my rides, recording mileage and any big hills climbed. I then also add my monthly totals to this spreadsheet. Whilst I may be in danger of forgetting what a hill is during these unusual times, the extra rides are doing wonders for my overall mileage :




It would be nice to think that people everywhere are getting out more than ever for exercise as one of the only silver linings of this current situation.
_Donger_


----------



## wafter (29 Apr 2020)

Day three today of no riding / being stuck in the house on my own, which was not doing me any favours.

After messing around with the gears on the Genesis the rain looked to be holding off, I wanted to test the setup and it was a good excuse to get out. I only planned on a 10-15 mile pootle (my legs still ache a bit from last weeks efforts), but as the ride progressed I got stuck into a fair pace as it felt good to expend some energy.

I went across town to Greater Leys and wondered down a bridleway that had previously caught my attention. This started off well-surfaced but once past all the families, dog-walkers and questionably-socially-distanced scallies first turned to mud, then tapered down to overgrown singletrack, then finally started to climb; at which point I got off as the claggy mud had destroyed any traction my mildly-knobbly tyres might have once had.

Eventually I popped out in Toot Baldon; briefly exploring a few more ill-fated paths before getting back on the road and working up some speed to centrifuge the mud off the tyres; flinging it in all directions  I continued to Chiselhampton then east-ish through Clifton Hampden, past Culham and on to Abingdon.

I gave it some stick between Clifton Hampden and Abingdon, getting as low as was comfortable with my hands on the tops of the hoods, elbows bent and my forearms rested on the tops of the bars; which is tolerable on this bike thanks to its generous stack while the longish reach still stretches you out a bit.

I set a good few Strava PRs along this bit; not that they've set the leader board on fire. Interesting since I'm on a heavier, more upright bike with knobbly-ish tyres; although less surprising considering the effort put in on this occasion and fact that I can't / couldn't get as low on my road bike as I can on this one...

I carried on around the outskirts of Abingdon, on to Radley; encountering some fresh actual gravel (and thankfully fewer other people) on the cycle path past Kennington, then down the tow path to Iffley and back through town; attacking my new favourite Strava segment on the way and scoring another PR.. my uncharacteristically elevated position up the leaderboard no doubt due to the reduced traffic in the area; with both the KOM and QOM times being set in the past couple of weeks.

Excluding the initial sedate 3-4 miles I had to bin when I realised my heart rate monitor hadn't paired with the head unit, the ride came to 29 miles at 15.0mph and a mean heart rate of 141bpm; a shade higher than I usually average on the road bike and a lot more than I've done on the Genesis since I got it. Managed 33 new Strava PRs too, which I reckon has to be a record for me 

At this level of exertion I'd have expected maybe 1.5mph more on the mean speed on the road bike, but that's not entirely fair on the Genesis since a small amount of the ride was spent sliding around in the mud.

A very welcome highish-intensity ride in a snatched bit of decent weather, that's levelled me right out 


EDIT - Just to add I really appreciate everyone's pics from their rides - would like to contribute more myself but rarely think to take the camera and if I did, 50% of the time I'd probably not be arsed to stop!

@Donger - nice work on the mileage! I've found similar; typically I'd reckon on 1000-1500 miles per year but have done around 450 this month alone. The Polar software reckons this is about 18000kcal or around 10 days ideal calorific intake - no wonder my weight's been trending down since I've been riding more and tbh this is the first time I've ever really noticed exercise making a difference to my weight


----------



## Glow worm (29 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> One last warm and partly sunny day before the weather looks like it goes back to normal tomorrow, so out with the Bootzipper and another go at how far I can go on a compact route without crossing my own tracks.
> 
> This started off with the track that heads down to the back of Felixstowe Dock, then up again and over the A14 and onto the road to the seafront. Taking the road all the way up to Felixstowe Ferry and then off road again alongside the River Deben on the bank before heading back inland on a track to Falkenham past Kings Fleet which used to be part of the river - these are classified as public footpaths so legally shouldn't be ridden, but they are quite wide and not that busy so it's easy to give walkers plenty of space. (The pictures are from yesterday's walk on the same paths, but in sunnier conditions)
> 
> ...



looks like a distant view of the Ramsholt Arms in that 2nd pic on the opposite bank of the Deben - great pub!


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2020)

Glow worm said:


> looks like a distant view of the Ramsholt Arms in that 2nd pic on the opposite bank of the Deben - great pub!


Very likely is the Ramsholt Arms judging by where I took the photo. It's got some great reviews, but the problem for me is the return 15-20 mile ride after a couple of drinks


----------



## Glow worm (29 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Very likely is the Ramsholt Arms judging by where I took the photo. It's got some great reviews, but the problem for me is the return 15-20 mile ride after a couple of drinks



True- shame the ferry doesn’t run all year- would be a nice ride from Bawdsey.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2020)

Glow worm said:


> True- shame the ferry doesn’t run all year- would be a nice ride from Bawdsey.


It is. A few years ago my Sunday shifts used to finish at 1pm so the summer commute home was occasionally from Felixstowe Dock to Felixstowe Ferry, take the foot ferry to Bawdsey and ride home to Trimley via Woodbridge - something like 25 miles for a 4 mile journey.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2020)

A couple of days off work should have been up in Yorkshire watching the tour of Yorkshire with @Supersuperleeds but plans were abandoned but decided to have the time off work anyway .Trying to do my job while social distancing and working round covid rules was begining to get to me so a ride was called for . An hour it was to be decided to not do my normal hilly route . Anstey ,Groby ,Ratby then saw a sign saying the level crossing was closed just before Desford normally a quick word with the workman and I have in the past walked through . Not today the road was fully blocked by a builders fence so turn round mental replan turn for Botcheston into Bagworth Thornton ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford and home 17.45 miles in 1hr 4mins with 1000ft of upness got home just as it started to rain so good timing




This made me smile a thank you to key workers


----------



## itboffin (30 Apr 2020)

four days of solid wind & rain with a splattering of hail, i've not been further than the garage its also not been warmer than 9C this week. I have all the kit in the world for bad weather riding from my commuting days but no desire to get freezing cold and wet then spend an hour cleaning my bike.

Fairplay to those of you that go out whatever the weather 

Edit: ignore the sig tag


----------



## MonsterEnergy (30 Apr 2020)

I went out for a quick cycle to try and hit my target of 100miles this month, and i got 102.56mi. I'm quite chuffed with that. Some may think that's nothing, but considering that some do nothing at all, i though i was quite chuffed with myself.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (30 Apr 2020)

Anyone live in Kirkliston that cycles alot?
Be glad of ideas of where you go if so.


----------



## C R (30 Apr 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> I went out for a quick cycle to try and hit my target of 100miles this month, and i got 102.56mi. I'm quite chuffed with that. Some may think that's nothing, but considering that some do nothing at all, i though i was quite chuffed with myself.


I think it is great. 100 miles a month is a good start, and puts you well ahead of most people, I should think. I myself rarely manage more than 200 miles a month, only 182 this month.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (30 Apr 2020)

C R said:


> I think it is great. 100 miles a month is a good start, and puts you well ahead of most people, I should think. I myself rarely manage more than 200 miles a month, only 182 this month.


Okay...thanks. Considering some of my family havent been out the house for months for excercise, thats pretty good. What do you reckon i should try next month...As in mileas target


----------



## colly (30 Apr 2020)

An afternoon ride out before the weather closed in. And also the first ride out on new tyres. I have opted for wider deeper tyres (32mm) which fit (only just) and I have to say it's like riding on a cloud. I did stop just after Wetherby to add more air. Being fatter, I found that out of the saddle I could definitely feel the tyre deforming at the back. More air helped of course but the bike even goes around roundabouts in a different manner. I need a pump with a pressure gauge.

As for the ride.
Straight north up the quiet A58 to Wetherby, north again to Walshford and even more north up to Boroughbridge. A quick stop for a drink.
I knew I had made very good time and I knew that the trip back wasn't going to be so easy. 
Immediately I set off back it was into a storming headwind. . 
South past Marton and Great Ouseburn, through Whixley, over the normally busy A59, now deserted, further south to Cattal and over the small bridge across the River Nidd. Straight on passed Bickerton and Wetherby, off further to the west, and into Thorpe Arch and Boston Spa.
Over the Wharfe and rather than going via Bramham I made for Collingham and the A58 into Leeds.
The last 8 miles or so were a grind to say the least. Long draggy inclines and an unrelenting headwind. When I got to the end of my road I had 49.1 miles on the clock. A simple loop around the block would make it around 51.5 miles.......Should I? 

Nah................Bugger it. I was knackered.

49.2 miles and 2300 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48001428


----------



## C R (30 Apr 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Okay...thanks. Considering some of my family havent been out the house for months for excercise, thats pretty good. What do you reckon i should try next month...As in mileas target


Just do as much as you enjoy. BTW, how's your front derailleur doing?


----------



## colly (30 Apr 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> View attachment 518707
> View attachment 518708
> 
> 
> ...


That deserves more than a single like.


----------



## footloose crow (30 Apr 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Okay...thanks. Considering some of my family havent been out the house for months for excercise, thats pretty good. What do you reckon i should try next month...As in mileas target


Make it a sustainable target. Add 10% to it every month. So next month do 110. Then 121....and so on. By Xmas you will be targeting 200 miles. That would be a respectable 2400 miles a year if sustained.


----------



## itboffin (30 Apr 2020)

862 miles in April


----------



## MonsterEnergy (30 Apr 2020)

C R said:


> Just do as much as you enjoy. BTW, how's your front derailleur doing?


Erm not sure really. When i was doing a few jumps in my back garden, when i pedalled along, the chain suddenly spun round really fast, like it would when a chain comes off, but after that it was fine....Very strange...I was watching a cyclist cycle past me and when he changed gear, it sounded a much better and smoother sound....Is it different on road bikes?


----------



## MonsterEnergy (30 Apr 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Make it a sustainable target. Add 10% to it every month. So next month do 110. Then 121....and so on. By Xmas you will be targeting 200 miles. That would be a respectable 2400 miles a year if sustained.


Thanks...that will be hard, but i will just have to cycle alot more, as i do running aswell, but only up to about 3miles. My plan is mixed with running and Cycling in May, but hopefully if June's weather is sunny, i will try amd fit it all with cycling, with a few rest days, and set a target off a bit more


----------



## MonsterEnergy (30 Apr 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Anyone live in Kirkliston that cycles alot?
> Be glad of ideas of where you go if so.


?? - Anyone?


----------



## C R (30 Apr 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Erm not sure really. When i was doing a few jumps in my back garden, when i pedalled along, the chain suddenly spun round really fast, like it would when a chain comes off, but after that it was fine....Very strange...I was watching a cyclist cycle past me and when he changed gear, it sounded a much better and smoother sound....Is it different on road bikes?


Not necessarily, a good set up makes a nicer sound, but component quality also has a bearing. Keep reading and practicing on the settings and you will get there.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2020)

@MonsterEnergy have a look at bikemap website there are some routes from Kirkliston may give you some ideas


----------



## Mike_P (30 Apr 2020)

Blue skies and sunny this morning so after it was confirmed yesterday work can be undertaken whenever you want it seemed obvious to go out on the Defy in a northerly direction to make full use of the southerly wind on a couple of hills. Also the fact that I was pretty restless last night with not going out yesterday and just spending time on the indoor trainer watching GCN. After the cross wind on the westerly route towards Hampsthwaite, a whole string of PRs northwards from Hampsthwaite up the eastern Clint Bank and the continuation from the junction with the western Clink Bank, down the long drag to Shaw Mills with a lot of cyclists heading in the opposite direction into the headwind, and then up the climb out of Shaw Mills – one of very few local hill climbs that goes straight up the hillside as opposed to more diagonal and as a consequence equally rarely a more uniform gradient peaking at 15.1% roughly midway and 9.8% overall.





Through Bishop Thornton for a south east approach to Ripley down Scarah Bank which possibly because of the headwind causing a slower decent I noticed just how lightly rutted it is as if a lot of cyclists went down it before the last surfacing dried properly. Just before the north roundabout at Ripley I stopped for a drink and discovered my somewhat elderly water bottle had lost its top. A bigger problem then occurred as I tried to set off and the chain split. Being 3 ¼ miles from home I decided that rather than attempting a roadside fix, which actually transpired later would not have worked as not only was there no quick link in the toolbag but also the pack of 3 I bought seems to have vanished, to walk back home, advantage of using recessed SPDs. It did mean I came across a boundary marker never spotted before on the old Killinghall bridge, of which parts date back to at least the 17th century, over the River Nidd with the newer mid twentieth century A61 bridge beyond.




A passing cyclist in Killinghall offered me his quick link but I declined as I was relatively close to home, while a van driver further on offered a lift which again I declined largely down to an obvious lack of social distancing aboard. New chain now fitted and more quick links to order.
10.03 miles cycled @ 13.2mph avg 768ft climbed bringing all together 356.26 miles and 24,392 ft climbed for April


----------



## MonsterEnergy (30 Apr 2020)

13 rider said:


> @MonsterEnergy have a look at bikemap website there are some routes from Kirkliston may give you some ideas


im doing that, but when you click on a ride of someone's elses, it dosent come up with the full map, so i cant really tell where theyve been. Any ideas why/or how to open up the full map


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> im doing that, but when you click on a ride of someone's elses, it dosent come up with the full map, so i cant really tell where theyve been. Any ideas why/or how to open up the full map


I don't use the website so not sure . Have you tried registering and setting up an account I think it's free


----------



## Knightly85 (1 May 2020)

I'm considering taking a rest day today, I've cycled 80 miles in the last 7 days and I've only started cycling 7 days ago. I feel good to go out and do another 10 miles today, but I've been told it's important to take a day off.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (1 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> I don't use the website so not sure . Have you tried registering and setting up an account I think it's free


yup


----------



## MonsterEnergy (1 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> I'm considering taking a rest day today, I've cycled 80 miles in the last 7 days and I've only started cycling 7 days ago. I feel good to go out and do another 10 miles today, but I've been told it's important to take a day off.


wow....Where i live, i wish we had more country lanes, as here there's loads of villages and stuff


----------



## Old jon (1 May 2020)

A May Day morning is a good time for a bike ride. Other folk sing the sunrise. I have yet to be convinced that there are TWO five o’ clocks in a day, though if someone wants to believe there are . . .

After the gentle pedal around Holbeck I turned left off Water Lane to find the road under the bridge closed. Often called the Dark Arches, this bridge holds a lot of Leeds City Station an incredible height above the road, the real Dark Arches do the same for the rest of the station, but above the river. That really is incredible. A bit of zigging and zagging followed around the quiet streets of early morning Leeds, 7:30 being early to me, and I was back on the way to Cardigan Road.

And the road rises. Headingley, West Park and Lawnswood. I took a right turn to ride through Adel, past the church and dam, and the first fields of the morning. A bit more up after that, a left turn adds elevation as the road goes by the eastern side of Golden Acre Park and eventually reaches the top of Kings Road. A most welcome descent to Bramhope follows, turn right onto the A660 and ride along to the Dyneley Arms. Ah, the video. I had to call it ‘The Squirrel’, one of them is the star of the first few seconds. But I am sure the title belongs to a folk song.



From Pool, up the valley to Otley where I stopped for a second breakfast by the maypoles. The little maypole had been dressed for the day, my phone refused to allow me to take a picture for some reason. It was a bit cold to stand around faffing with recalcitrant technology, and besides I was looking forward to the climb up Leeds Road. Honest! Riding the fixed adds interest both up and down hills, well, maybe effort is a better word than interest.

Stay on the A660, back through Bramhope and along the western side of Golden Acre Park. Back to the suburbs a few hundred yards before reaching the Lawnswood Arms. Scattered suburbs. The older houses are well back from the roadside, there are playing fields on each side before the Ring Road is crossed. And then it is downhill to Headingley, followed by more loss of altitude to Kirkstall.
The boring bike paths to the centre again, complete with a sign telling me Neville Street was closed. It took me at least ten minutes to remember that Neville Street is the road that was closed earlier this morning. Ah well, that was almost thirty miles ago. And when the sight of home brightened the grin on my mug, thirty one miles had been ridden. A good one.

Tangled roads . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2020)

More allowed exercise this morning. I was feeling indecisive about the route and ended up doing the same as last time (Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound Moor, Cound, Pitchford, Cantlop, Condover) with the exception of going over Lyth Hill at the start.

It was dry and sunny when I set out but there were showers about, one of which I caught up with around Condover. Luckily it only lasted for a mile or so. At Longnor it warmed up enough to shed the fleece I'd started out in, but I ended up having to put it back on later in the ride when some more cloud rolled in. The wind picked up at around the same time which meant the last few miles were rather more of a slog than I'd expected.

Not too many people out and about despite being out later in the morning than I have recently. I counted seven cyclists and three of those were in the last couple of miles.

At Ryton I'd had to wait while a bin lorry made heavy weather of turning into the lane I was on. At first I was annoyed that they didn't let me go ahead but then was very glad they hadn't as they weren't picking up from any of the houses down here and disappeared into the distance at a speed rather too swift for this narrow lane.

A fraction under 22 miles this time at 13.3 mph average.









A couple of shots from the usual spot on Lyth Hill. In the second you can just make out the shower I ran into a couple of miles after this.


----------



## Knightly85 (1 May 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> wow....Where i live, i wish we had more country lanes, as here there's loads of villages and stuff


Country lanes are hard, all up and down hill but lovely to cycle through.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (1 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> Country lanes are hard, all up and down hill but lovely to cycle through.


i would rather that than busy roads though


----------



## Donger (1 May 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Time to buy a new deraillieur....The screw has snapped and i cant fix it....Can someone suggest a new one using the pic of my bike i posted, what one i should get....Not too expensive though


You might have more luck posting questions like that in the "Bicycle Mechanics and Repairs" part of this forum.

*Mod edit:* the question has been moved to its own thread.


----------



## Donger (1 May 2020)

I kept my eyes peeled for any sign of a rampaging emu this afternoon as the local paper had reported one being on the loose near Whitminster. Nothing to report, though. I have discovered that, just as with shopping at Sainsbury's, the best time to go out on a bike seems to be just after it stops raining stair rods. Lovely and quiet out there today. 22 more miles of enjoyable cycling.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2020)

Another day off work on its the 1st of the month so time for a 50km ride for the monthly challenge . Out the door at 0915 hoping to be home before the forecast rain . Took a standard 50km loop which is only just longer enough to St Bernard Abbey . A lot windier than expected as it was a headwind on the outward stretch . On the fast descent of Beacon hill glanced down at the head unit and I was doing 0 mph ? When it reality I was doing about 35 mph The unit had lost GPS signal under the trees that cover the road .On reaching home because of the lost distance during the box loss I only had 30.8 miles done so had to ride past home until I reached the required 31.07 miles to tick the challenge off . Managed to stay dry . Then went and did some errands and got soaked queueing for elderly neighbours prescriptions but good deed done for the day


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 May 2020)

I felt rubbish as I headed out. I hoped some fresh air would clear the headache. Instead I discovered I had no go in me. Anything up or into the brisk wind reduced me to grovelling. I had hoped to head over into The Marcles but at the decision point I knew that would be foolish. So I'm happy with this ride in the circumstances. There are a lot more cars out there now despite lockdown. Is complacency kicking in? 40 smiles (or was there a grimace too?)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 May 2020)

Four 1:6 or steeper climbs today, 60k and ~1200m climbing, all at very modest pace.

Lots of bluebells still in the higher woods, weather bright but sufficiently blustery that the photo had to be reposed about a dozen times as the bike was repeatedly blown over. 

Feeling much better now.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 May 2020)

Just popped down to the shops for some essentials on my hybrid this afternoon between rain showers. 6.2 windy miles.


----------



## tribanjules (1 May 2020)

Short shake down ride only this evening after picking bike from LBS


----------



## footloose crow (1 May 2020)

*1 May  (Un)Magical Mystery Tour*

If you don't like the first weather forecast, find another one. If that fails, go for the shipping forecast or the one for inshore waters. There is so much sea and so little land in Cornwall that the sea state means more than the BBC forecast, that always seems to be for Exeter, not here. It says 'north westerly 4-5 occasionally 6 later'. When I owned a yacht I would have stayed indoors with that forecast. Unless I was feeling brave - wind from the land means a flatter sea and with reefed sails the boat would be on her ear and creaming a wake long enough to reach both sides of the Channel. Sometimes that was fun. 

However I am rarely brave, so today I slink out on my bike watching the clouds appearing and then vanishing above the trees, regiments of water vapour marching coast to coast, lines of sunlight in-between. The birch in the front garden is trying to do a downward dog. The cat looks nervously at the bike as I wheel it past him and runs into the shelter of a bush from where he gives me a look - the one that says 'why are you going out when it is this windy and cold?'. He learnt that look from Madame Crow. 

I have no idea where I am going today except that it has to be uphill at first as we live on a no through lane at the bottom of a very steep hill and the only way is up. Sometimes I cycle up it. Well once I did. Today I walk up it, like most days. 

The next stage is downhill as it has to be as I am now on top of the hill and all roads lead down. Down through Truro on its busiest road, a boulevard with two lanes and traffic lights. I remember talking to a work colleague who said she didn't like driving in the city as it's too busy. I agreed that London and Exeter and Bristol were hard to drive around if you didn't know the streets well. "Oh no" she said "I mean Truro". Yes we have a cathedral and a boulevard, thus we are a city. And this boulevard should be full of cars but we are cycling through the age of Corona and I have a lane to myself and both me and the van next to me make the speed limit sign flash. It is important at the bottom of a hill to know where you might go next and the only way now is up - but which up? I choose Lemon Street up past the Georgian terraces of dentists and chiropractors and small private schools, puffing and spinning slowly on the 8% bit past the Truro version of Nelson's column, except ours has a Victorian explorer of Africa upon it who is famous for finding the Nile. The Egyptians surely knew where it was a long time before him and by rights we should have Tutenkamun or one of his family on that plinth. 

Reaching the top, winded, chest hurting, legs hurting, wondering why this isn't getting easier, the only choice is downhill again along the old coach road that used to be the main road out of town roughly at the time period that Cornishmen were discovering where the Nile is and is now a fast downhill lane with big houses set back behind huge hedges and long drives. The road surface is rough and sets my teeth chattering and the handlebars jumping. Braking would be sensible and I am not brave - the discs take the strain until I pop out in the hamlet of Calenick where there is a creek at high tide, although well hidden with trees and behind a line of whitewashed cottages. From here it is up - you can begin to see how this ride is going to go. There will be hills. I still have no real plan.

Up past Kea Primary where music is playing and there are six cars in the car park, all parked three spaces apart. Cars must socially distance too. It is good to see life in the school. The hill is longer than I remember with a 10% section in the middle and a false summit just before a bend reveals more upnesss. My head is pounding now and I worry if I will survive the ride. I often have medical worries on a ride. I rehearse what to do if I have a heart attack just here. What to say to the paramedic. How to tell Madame Crow. I go through every detail obsessively. It is very tiring being this worried all the time. On through the village of Playing Place and I try to leave my gloomy thoughts to fall back down the hill, get blown away with the wind that is physically pushing me back towards Truro right now. The wind comes and goes according to the thickness and height of the hedges but the clouds pass overhead at a uniform gallop, a dash to get from the north coast to the south coast and back over sea again. My ears are full of roaring air. 

From Playing Place I have no choice but to head southwards with the wind almost behind me on a rolling road where finally I get to use the larger cog on the front. It is good to have some pace at last, to have a rhythm, to get the breathing under control. The cold wind and the exertion have given me rhinorrhrea. Genuine medical term. Thats what the towelling part of the mitts is for. 

A fast downhill under old beeches, dark green and quiet at ground level but the topmost branches are moving in the wind. Now I am at the seaside - or at least an arm of the Fal estuary. Devoran Creek, where once there were shipyards building wooden boats and a railway line to bring copper and tin from the mines and be loaded for export. This was a major industrial area at one time but is now left for small boats and big houses with far reaching estuary views and whimsical names. Does staring at the sea every morning get boring? I look in vain for a house called 'Dunbirdwatching'. The predominant theme for the newer houses is white walls, large amounts of glass, grey aluminium frames, a zinc sheathed roof. The older bungalows are slowly being eaten by developers but a few still sit in neglected gardens between the newly arrived. 






A flat, flat, flat lane that follows the creek edge upstream past the low tide islands of silt where once there were copper mines in the middle of the creek. That must have been dangerous work mining beneath the river. Flat is so unusual in Cornwall that I can't decide whether to go faster because I can, or slower so it lasts longer.

Now I am on the cycle trail that runs south to north, coast to coast, along the old railway line or mining tracks. I have my 32mm Panaracer Gravel King on the front wheel to try it out but still a 28mm slick on the back. I wonder about punctures but they both roll happily over the wet, hard packed grit and gravel. I can't tell the difference in feel. Hey I am gravel biking! But not for long. I take a left turn from the trail along a road I have never cycled on before and inevitably once around the bend it is an unrelenting 9% slope. I had been feeling good for a while but quickly the lung and a bit I have left (from cancer) is struggling, my heart is pounding and I cannot get my breath in quickly enough. I could stop of course and do consider it all the way up but there is a stubborn streak in me that it seems would rather I died than put a foot down. 

Cornish hills may be frequent and sharp but they are never long and 500 feet is as long as ever they go on for and this one is not that long. Into the village of Perranwell. The sort of village where dentists and solicitors live I decide. Houses hidden behind hedges and arthitecturally pleasing fencing - not the sort of fence you get in Wickes. Then another hill and a lane that I follow blindly although I keep my eyes open. It is my mind that tends to fall asleep, watching the shadow patterns of the spokes on the verge and trying to identify the trees as I pass them at 14mph. A crash of brakes, not mine, wakes me up. A car has pulled up onto the verge, one wheel on tarmac and the other canted up the verge. It is still quivering. The driver looks cross. I surmise I may have been failing to keep an adequate look out, as my yacht master instructor used to say to me. Sometimes it is best to wave, look apologetic and carry on. This may not have been one of those occasions but too late for regrets as I am fifty yards past now. Still processing what happened. The shakes come later. 

The hills keep coming. I am now completely lost. I do not recognise any of the lanes and the signposts are contradictory telling me Redruth is either north of here or south of here. I don't have a map. The Wahoo shows lines but not where they go. There are signs to places I have never heard of before that turn out to be two or three houses, sometimes a terrace of white washed cottages sitting in the bottom of valley, overhung with old oaks and looking neglected. It is very pretty: the land is responding to the heat of April and the rain of the last few days with vigorous growth, a bright green flush of new leaves, the hedgerows filled with blue bells pushing up shyly between the white froth of wild garlic. I try to relax and appreciate the loveliness of it all but I have a nagging anxiety. I like to know where I am. The lanes go in every direction. I take turnings to the right that head east, back to Truro but soon find myself heading north or even west again. Like the Cornish themselves, nothing is direct, all is done in its own time, in its own way. 'Dreckly' as we say here which is like mañana but less urgent. These lanes will get me there dreckly but I want quickly. Ideally today.






Occasionally from the top of a hill I can see for a bit further, across fields of newly growing barley or fresh grass for the recently released cows bellowing for their calves who have been sold already, across to the next line of hills. But then it is downhill again, into the dense woods of the valley floors. I cannot conceive how Cornwall Council keeps on top of these roads, even remembers where they all are and which one is which. Some have names that give a clue to the past, like 'Harris's Hill' and you wonder who Harris was and why he had a hill named after him. Another is called 'Racing Hill' and I appreciate the irony of its name through gritted teeth as I grind up it at a sedate but sweaty 7mph.

The wind is swinging around or may be it is me swinging around it, sometimes holding me up and sometimes catching me sideways causing that lurch as I pass farm gateways or open stretches of hedge and not often enough it comes behind and lends a helping hand although usually I am going downhill at this point anyway. Winds are not helpful on the whole I find. 

It is an hour before I recognise a lane I have been on before. Just a week ago. I know the way home now and the wind is definitely behind me as the lanes head east. Wahoo says I have done 22 miles and I know there are only six miles from here to home. My stubborn mind insists that we do a 50k today so we can tick that challenge off for May. That means a diversion away from the lanes leading home to add on the extra miles but it is OK because I know a way that is mainly downhill.

Only it isn't. There is downhill on it but there are a number of hills I have forgotten about, not noticed in the joy of heading in the other direction. Each hill remains a challenge, a sweaty, raw throated, chest burning challenge where I fight for breath like a drowning man. But I don't stop. Except once to take a photograph to remind me of the way the clouds were lit up by the sun and the air was crystal clear, washed clean by last nights rain.






Once more I drift off. Watching the clouds. The lanes have been empty of traffic since I met that car. I try not to think about that car. I feel an idiot for causing someone to have to pull up the verge for me. I follow the mental lanes of my mind, turning left and right automatically at junctions, relying on memory and instinct to find the right way, ticking off the landmarks and cursing the hills I forgot about. Halfway up a long and steepening hill I become aware that I have never been this way before. Loath to turn around I continue up the hill and find myself on the A30. Normally I would avoid the A30 - the _ruta del muerte_ for cyclists- but this is not a normal time and traffic is light. Along the A30 for a mile and then into Zelah from where I do know the way home. Only three more hills. One is 8%. Average 8%. I can now tell you exactly how slow you can go without actually falling over. Wahoo keeps asking if we have stopped. No we haven't Wahoo, my legs are still turning. I just need more gears. 

Scraping back down the steep lane that leads home, discs complaining and glowing, I am pleased that I went out. I wasn't sure at first. Not feeling up to much today. A mystery tour but without any magic. Later, watching through the window as the trees shake and twist, I can see that the promised Force 6 has arrived. Glad I missed it. Wonder where to go tomorrow. I hate repeating routes I have done before but always starting from home means that I have left a dense network of electric snail trails across mid Cornwall. Maybe time to go further....need to get a bit fitter first though. Age isn't all its cracked up to be. I am not getting any wiser but definitely finding it harder.


----------



## cyberknight (1 May 2020)

1st non turbo since monday as its been universally pishing it down most of the week, yeh yeah i know waterproof etc but my circulation is shocking and getting cold and wet is not my idea of fun, i do itfor commuting but not for fun.Just a quick 25 today in between trying to get kids to study


----------



## Seevio (1 May 2020)

I went on what started out as a rather short ride which involved unpaved and as it turned out, slightly flooded roads. As I neared home i found I felt a bit "light" and realised that I no longer had my wallet. Cue retracing the entire ride in rapidly fading light. This was made a bit more difficult as on the paved sections, I was on the other side of the road.

Said wallet was later found next to my bed.


----------



## Knightly85 (2 May 2020)

I've set my self a route of 10 miles (this is just shy) I've done this route 3 times now. Yesterday I took my first rest day and today thia was my cycle, 12 mph average speed!!! My highest before this was 10.7 im well happy.


----------



## Seevio (2 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> View attachment 519322
> 
> 
> I've set my self a route of 10 miles (this is just shy) I've done this route 3 times now. Yesterday I took my first rest day and today thia was my cycle, 12 mph average speed!!! My highest before this was 10.7 im well happy.


You might go a little faster if you pedalled more than once a minute.

Or maybe your cadence sensor isn't working.


----------



## Knightly85 (2 May 2020)

Seevio said:


> You might go a little faster if you pedalled more than once a minute.
> 
> Or maybe your cadence sensor isn't working.


That always says 1


----------



## Landsurfer (2 May 2020)

Wath on Derne to Toll Bar this morning. As usual lovely weather lol .....





Longggg ..... gentle .... climb ..... into a roaring head wind !!!





Breakfast near the romantic East Coast Mainline .... not .....





Between Wath and Denby Ings....


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2020)

Following my Saturday routine of out early to do the food shop so was out the door at 1030 decided to head for the hills for today's hours ride . Newtown Linford to the first climb of Sharpley hill which was dispatched in the big ring . A descent down Warren hill then up and down past Swithland woods on to the steady climb up Brand hill then a drop into Woodhouse Eaves . Time for Maplewell rd a climb with multiple false summits and several steep ramps . A quick descent then more climbing up the first steep ramp of Priory lane and quick descent then the second ramp which starts steady but steepens all the way to the top were it's about 12%. Turned up Whitcroft lane which feels flat after Priory lane left up a the end up to Copt Oak . Then a quick up and down to the other end of Priory lane and up the evil 15% ramp and the rapid descent of the bit I'd climbed earlier then back up the long drag to the bottom of the lane and that's most of the climbing done . Home via Newtown Linford 16.2 miles in 1hr 4 mins with 1875ft of upness at 15.2 mph quite happy with that . The whole ride as either up or down virtually no flat when I got home I realised I managed to get round with unclipping due to the lack of traffic


----------



## gavgav (2 May 2020)

Totted up my April total mileage, this morning, which amounted to 234 miles, from 16 rides, which are both records for me in a calendar month. The short rides, during lockdown, are so much needed and keeping my mileage well above last year.

Out for my first May ride, with a good amount of roads that I’d not ridden before, all still within about 10km radius of my house. A cool and cloudy morning, with a keen breeze.

Set out through Meole Brace (where a woman, walking dogs, looked towards me, saw me and just decided to cross the road in front of me anyway! Emergency stop required) Radbrook and Gains Park. Lots of people out for walks and a chap on a bike, that I followed through Meole, we then went separate ways and ended up together again through the new estate at Radbrook.

First bit of new territory was along Calcott Lane, to Bicton, where I went to the church and spent a few minutes at my Nan’s grave. She would have been 101 yesterday. Next was the climb up and lovely descent down, to Montford Bridge, where I turned left and along the next bit of new territory, through Preston Montford, to the junction with the A488. That is an extremely busy main road and the main holiday route to North West Wales, so i’d normally go nowhere near it on my bike. But with lockdown, I decided to brave the 1/2 mile stretch, down to Ford, and only had 2 cars pass me, both with good clearance.

Continued the new exploring, by turning off at Ford and heading up lanes, to Shoothill and down to Nox, where I rejoined roads I knew, to Lea Cross, Arscott, Annscroft and Stapleton. The roads were starting to get a bit busier, now, with cars, but still pleasant riding through Condover, along Lyons Lane, to Betton Abbott’s and home.

My longest lockdown ride, so far, at 25.06 miles and 13.4mph avg


----------



## DCBassman (2 May 2020)

Another ride out to Clearbrook on NCN270/27.









At Yelverton





Dartmoor across Clearbrook















Humbugs and baby Humbugs...

17.5 miles at 9.6 avg. That would have been over the 10 mark, but far too busy out there...
MMR still giving no elevation figures. Grrr...
Nice ride, bike going well.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 May 2020)

A first ride out for my daughter on her new, larger wheeled Trek bike which she got yesterday and has been itching to ride. We rode part of the Garden City Greenway, down to Willian village under lovely dappled cloud with her getting used to the (new to her) trigger shift, she really liked it eventually once she got the hang of it and she was shifting far more often than when she had a twist shift. I think the triggers are more intuitive for her. 
A quick drink under the trees at Willian and then back the same way, total just 7 miles, but very nice.


----------



## Chromatic (2 May 2020)

First ride since 25th April. 
Longford to Norton and Wainlode, then on to Tirley where I stopped off at the church for a pic. Then headed back towards Gloucester through Ashleworth, Hartpury and Maismore, where I stopped off at the church for another pic before heading back to start. Pics will be in the your bike in front of a church thread.

Didn't look at how many miles etc, not a great amount traffic seen, quite a lot of cyclists though, so all good.


----------



## All uphill (2 May 2020)

What was intended as a one hour ride for exercise turned into 90 minutes because of several pleasant chats with other cyclists and horse riders, as well as a visit to Staple Fitzpaine church.




I rescued a novice cyclist who had a flat tyre and then took a quick photo of the road that appears to go almost vertically up the small hill.


----------



## Gunk (2 May 2020)

We decided to venture a bit further afield today and loaded the bikes onto Mrs Gunks car.






We started and finished at Bampton 






We did a circular 15 miles route through Clanfield and out towards Letchlade, lovely part of the county, it reminds me of cycling in France.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> We decided to venture a bit further afield today and loaded the bikes onto Mrs Gunks car.
> 
> View attachment 519400
> 
> ...



I'm a great fan of drive cycling, somewhere different with places to explore.
And the drive does not have to be that great ... my ride this morning .. Wath to Toll Bar only required a 20 minute drive to new roads ... and mostly off road tracks and canal paths ...


----------



## DCBassman (2 May 2020)

Pics added tp post 24,961...

Mod edit - Link to that post: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5966940


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I took the hybrids to Sutton Courtney today to deliver some flowers and a birthday card to a family friend. We rode part of the way along cycle route 5 behind what was Didcot cooling towers, it’s a nice quiet traffic free route but the problem with it is there’s loads of peds along it now that can’t seem to stay on one side I’d the track or another. Anyway we delivered the gifts leaving them at the door, and did a circular loop back along the roads, it’s a lot less hassle at the moment.
Lovely dry sunny day but a little cool in the shade.

16.17 of your imperial miles.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (2 May 2020)

seen as i don't have a bike at the minute, i did 5.92mi of mixed running and walking....It took me 1hr 17mins.....Quite chuffed, but annoyed that i don't have a working bike at the minute, otherwise i would have continued with doing my 9mi planned cycle.


----------



## Donger (2 May 2020)

For the second day in a row I did 22 miles today in just over an hour and a half. Considering I had to remove the front derailleur from my No.2 bike, leaving it effectively a 9-speeder with a 36 tooth chain ring, I'm quite pleased with that. It certainly required upping my cadence quite a lot. I only did two brief stops .... one to get a shot of this spectacular wisteria in Fretherne:





and another quick stop for a drink on the river bank at Priding:




.... with a sky straight out of the opening scenes of the Simpsons.




This will be the last time you see my full hipster beard. I quite like it, but my wife says it makes me look like Buster Merryfield! I shall do as I'm told and get rid of it.

Another glorious day for a ride. There were plenty of little family groups out there today, but social distancing was not a problem. I was particularly pleased to be able to put my No.1 bike in to the LBS this morning. He is only opening one day a week, but hopefully I'll have the bike up and running again by next weekend. He seems to think I've torn apart my second axle in a couple of years. .... The joys of being a super-heavyweight cyclist!

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (2 May 2020)

After a 4 days commuting in the cold, wind and rain it was nice to see an improvement in the weather today. Just enough time to do a quick ride around Whixall. Started off to Northwood, Hollinswood, Alkington, Tilstock, CotonWood, Coton, Waterloo,down Ossage Lane to Horton, Wolverley, along the Ellesmere Road to Northwood and back home . Back to normal numbers of people about now, the change in weather must have kept the extras at home. 21.7 miles @16.1mph.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 May 2020)

Busy Gardening today so not out on the bike until 4pm. A bit breezy but a lovely day in North Yorkshire. From Home out to Cawood then took the tiny back roads through Wistow Lordship to the outskirts of Selby and back.
30 miles with an average of 14.7 mph.


----------



## ianbarton (2 May 2020)

After two rides this week when I set off after the rain had stopped, thinking I would remain dry and getting soaked today was much better. A bit cool at the start, but soon got warmer. I decided to do my loop through Prees, Dobsons Bridge, and Wem, then back home via Ightfield. I usually stop at the cafe in the library at Wem, but of course it's closed at the moment. I stopped just after crossing back over the A41 and ate a pork pie I had brought with me before continuing home. 

Quite a few families out on their bikes. The traffic, which has started increasing in the past week, was very quiet today. Total distance about 56km.


----------



## Jaykun85 (2 May 2020)

Today I did my first long ride in nearly 3 years  
I was quite impressed with myself even though I will be. little sore in the morning .

Though I nearly died getting up old pale. I forgot how much of a effort it is to get up there


----------



## Mike_P (2 May 2020)

Still puzzled over the missing quick links, thought they might be in the spare saddle bag but where was that, maybe I put it in one of the panniers, hang on where are the panniers …
So after another GCN watching session on the indoor trainer yesterday a relatively tight circuit to the west just in case something happened with the new chain this afternoon. Warm enough for bib shorts, cool and windy enough for long sleeve jersey and with the threat of showers another outing for the new blue Altura jersey. Oaker Banks then Penny Pot which was a bit of a slog as it become more open with the north westerly forming a crosswind.




Turned north east to Kettlesing Head and then looped round to approach Kettlesing from the north




East along the valley for the 15.2% max climb to Swincliffe Top, with a tailwind – first time on the Defy this way this year having previously been up it on the ebike.




A new PR was the result- in top third on Strava as well For a change the decent was via the long way round to Hampsthwaite and home via the climb of Hollins Lane with a couple more PRs achieved. Stayed dry with the showers turning up later to nicely water the garden for me. A fair number of cyclists about but again acknowledgements were few. 14.07 miles @12.5ph avg 1063ft climbed. Hadn’t bothered to replace the slipping hood cover but today showed it needed the new one so off with old one which sort of won the fight as a plaster was required while the new one was persuaded on with the help of a very old can of hair spray from when I had enough hair to require its use.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 May 2020)

A slight change of scenery today by going thr the back roads to Plympton. Then Spakwell and Cornwood. I went up to Hartford for the second time ever, it’s a nice quiet, pretty route.
From Ivybridge to Bittaford and Wrangaton then over the A38 and a nice cruise down from Ugborough to Ermington.

I cant stand the road from Ermington up to the Holbeton turn , 7/8% for half a mile, so I took the huge, steep, longer hill to Westlake, much more pleasant!

Home via Creacombe. 31 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3385222702


----------



## gbb (2 May 2020)

21 ebike miles, just meandering Pboro, Stilton, Caldecote, up Bullock Rd and back.
Stood and watched a muntjac in scrubland from about 30ft away , a red kite stood in a field for a couple minutes from about 60ft away, a yellowhammer flew close by...lots of wildlife out there.


----------



## theloafer (2 May 2020)

trip to visit the girlfriend and fav mother in law... social distances... all adhered to .. (had planned to go west) ... even broke my #1 rule never go back the way you came ..lol knew i did not have OCD ..also rode the A689 from sedgefield-billingham as traffic was almost nil (normally use the NCN1 which runs along side of it...... 45 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3386221501


----------



## tribanjules (2 May 2020)

Quick outing on my latest eBay acquisition. Heron was 150m from Bournville


----------



## Jaykun85 (2 May 2020)

theloafer said:


> trip to visit the girlfriend and fav mother in law... social distances... all adhered to .. (had planned to go west) ... even broke my #1 rule never go back the way you came ..lol knew i did not have OCD ..also rode the A689 from sedgefield-billingham as traffic was almost nil (normally use the NCN1 which runs along side of it...... 45 miles
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3386221501
> 
> View attachment 519529


That’s either a very small bike or a huge sign .. I’m not sure which


----------



## footloose crow (2 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> The whole ride as either up or down virtually no flat


You mean there are rides that are not just either up or down evil hills....??


----------



## Globalti (2 May 2020)

A pleasant 42 miler through the lanes to Chipping and thence to Dunsop Bridge and home over Waddington Fell. Unfortunately the road from the summit down to Waddington is in terrible condition thanks to quarry trucks so you can't relax and enjoy the 2 mile downhill.

3160 feet climbed, didn't even feel too knackered by the end apart from tired shoulders.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2020)

footloose crow said:


> You mean there are rides that are not just either up or down evil hills....??


Yes Im lucky where I live right out the door hills ,left flatlands of the river Soar valley . It was good training for the annual Cornish holiday in July ( hopefully ) . I stay at Hollywell bay and every ride starts with a 250ft climb and after a fortnight my enthusiasm is starting to wain


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2020)

Another 31 miles yesterday but my legs didnt want to know , at least i got out and span the pedals.
Sorry no photos again but i am not going anywhere exciting and just maintaining fitness this week with it being a slow week due to the weather.


----------



## geocycle (3 May 2020)

Lovely early morning ride to Arkholme and Silverdale. Rare day with light winds and sunshine. very few cars but lots of cyclists. Hard not to head for the Dales as nice views across to Ingleborough and Dent. 51 km with 700m of climbing deserved a home made flat white and a cinnamon bun.


----------



## Knightly85 (3 May 2020)

Another 10 miles in the bag


----------



## colly (3 May 2020)

Early out this morning at 5.20am. Why ? Just woke up early. 

The intention was to go east and maybe Selby and even possbly to York along the 'Solar Way'. I gave up on that after having to put air in the front tyre at Garforth. New tubelss tyres seem just fine but if the front was passing air after 6 miles it would have been a long old stop start trip. Instead I did about half the intended distance and went to Tadcaster. 
En route I passed the Memorial to those who lost their lives at Towton in 1461 during the War of the Roses:




Although the memorial cross is somewhat care worn now the site is tended and looked after, with information boards and also a walking tour path has been set up:

















559 years after the event flowers are still left at the memorial. Most likely by a local ex-service organisation but even so it's a touching tribute.

More air was needed in the front and then it was down to Tadcaster, home of two breweries, John Smiths and Samuel Smiths. Yes they historically are related.
Also home to Tadcaster bridge which partially collapsed in 2015 after heavy rains. It took over a year to repair and reconstruct and now looks in fine fettle.





Home via Bramham and Thorner and it seems no more air needed in the front. Edit: I spoke to soon. Flat as a fart now at 4pm 

31.9 miles and just under 1700 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48158533


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2020)

I went for a pootle this morning, which would normally mean riding the Kingpin or the Coniston but I took the Domane instead. No plans of where to go though I had to meet The Fragrant MrsP briefly to supply her with more water as she was running a virtual half marathon this morning. After that I just meandered round the lanes and villages of Didcot.
22 miles, quite cool and cloudy but at least it was dry. Oh, and I’ve lost one of the nose pads from my glasses.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 May 2020)

Halfway round and thankfully just ridden up the hill out of Morpeth and my rear gear cable snapped clean though at the shifter- stuck on the 11 cog so not happy! ....new cables on their way- thinking if one's gone then it's only a matter of time on the other!!

Just read an excellent hack to grip the snapped cable for a lower gear under one of the bottle cage bolts so next time I'll be ready!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 May 2020)

Donger said:


> For the second day in a row I did 22 miles today in just over an hour and a half. Considering I had to remove the front derailleur from my No.2 bike, leaving it effectively a 9-speeder with a 36 tooth chain ring, I'm quite pleased with that. It certainly required upping my cadence quite a lot. I only did two brief stops .... one to get a shot of this spectacular wisteria in Fretherne:
> View attachment 519437
> 
> and another quick stop for a drink on the river bank at Priding:
> ...


" Cause Donger, during the war "


----------



## Mr Celine (3 May 2020)

Saturday's ride, back to previously uncharted main roads. The A72 up Tweeddale is best avoided due to the speed and volume of traffic and anyway there is a quiet alternative along the south side of the valley. It wasn't as empty as other lockdown main roads have been but this road links local towns so there would have been plenty of reasonable excuses to go shopping etc. 
On reaching Peebles it had been a rather dull ride, so I headed south for a short loop round the Cademuir. The scenery here looks more like the highlands and there was still some snow on Dollar Law further up the Manor valley-





To make things more interesting the return to Peebles was made over the Manor Sware which is allegedly 10% but seems more in some places. The view north over Peebles from the summit is worth it though.





After that it was bomb down the hill into Peebles and back the way I came down the A72, now even quieter than before. 
The map -





48.5 miles @ 16.2mph, 672m upness.


----------



## wafter (3 May 2020)

Yesterday's ride as I was too knackered to write it up when I got back....

New fat Continental slicks arrived and were (eventually) fitted to the CdF. I didn't feel too hot but it was sunny and I wanted to test the tyres so out we went. As usual one thing led to another and while the pace remained sedate and effort low, more miles were clocked than intended.

I headed out SE through town, a bit of a wiggle through Greater Leys and out to Stadhampton where I discovered an inviting looking bridleway. This turned out to be a manageable mixture of hard-packed and overgrown but not-really-technical singletrack, a few rutted but tolerable grass fields and some perfectly acceptable gravelly farm tracks.

The bike in an appropriate environment, mit new rubber (apologies for the very obvious poor gear selection!):






I came out near Chippinghurst and continued over the M40 to Thame, skirting around the outside briefly before heading NW through North Weston, Shabbington and Worminghall. I'd planned to continue to 0akley but rediscovered the disused airfield so had to have another ride around that - sadly not as much fun as last time in the absence of sun or novelty. I came out at a point on the road I'd already passed once, so in the interest of time and to avoid the monotony of covering the same ground again headed NE out of Worminghall to Stanton St. John.

By this point it was about 19:30 and the light was getting a bit sketchy from the low sun, while I was increasingly coming to the conclusion that I'd over-cooked the distance.. not an insumountable issue but I was getting tired, my legs ached, my nose had started running and I generally felt a bit crap.

I'd planned to re-enter the city through Elsfield and Marston, however got tempted by another bridleway I knew led to Barton, so hung a left for some more mixed-surface "fun". Through the gritty, flat-ish hard-packed field the bike was grand; becoming more uncomfortable as it got rougher and occasionally terrifying on the odd patch of wet, slippery mud. More overgrown but straightforward singletrack was had before emerging at the top of an open field with a wide, dry, cracked but rideable path to the bottom. This was super-tame by MTB standards but it my inexperienced and diminished state it was all I could do to get out of the saddle and let the bike roll without bothering the brakes too much; my glutes aching from keeping me off the seat and my neck and shoulders tense from my grim-death grip on the bars and nervous steering input..

I muddled my way back through Barton, Headington and the rest of town, getting back just as the sun was setting and utterly knackered.

The ride ended up at around 43 miles at 13mph and a mean heart rate of 122bpm for mostly zone 2 exertion. The first maybe 30 miles were very pleasant aside from the seemingly perpetual clouds of swarming flies; countless of which I ingested or inhailed 

I'm not sure if it was just a combination of a late night beforehand (was up until silly O'clock looking at bike bits) with the additional demands of riding away from smooth, open tarmac but this ride really rinsed me; far more than the numbers should suggest. Hopefully I've not picked up a dose of the 'rona!


----------



## Mike_P (3 May 2020)

Eventually decided, given it was sunny one moment, overcast the next simply whilst I stood looking at the wardrobe, on bib knickers with long sleeve jersey for a late morning ride today, a short clockwise Ripley-Nidd loop with a sting in the tail. Wind was pretty light and probably had little involvement in the days PRs – northbound on the Ripley bypass and north-west / west / north-west to Ripley on the B6265. The sting in the tail was after pausing at Killinghall on the return I headed south on the A61; the rider in front at no point moved out to socially distance from pedestrians




Should add that is a roadside mirror not an object on top of the car.
Then my hope of a run at the 7% avg hill on Ripon Road was quashed by the traffic lights




At the top took would normally be an outbound section of a route south-west but then turned down Cornwall Road. The bridge at the foot which had timber screening alongside it to stop any UCI competitors flying off a bike not landing in the beck below (and which did serve its purpose on more than occasion) now appeared to have been damaged by a vehicle judging by the concrete blocks.




The potentially excessive speed of the UCI competitors was largely due to the preceding decent of Penny Pot Lane, a different matter going in the opposite direction with a short kick at the foot of 10.8% max, a short decent and then up again with a far longer climb of 11% max.




Then home via the Oaker Banks. 13.58 miles@ 14mph avg 958ft climbed.
Post ride a hunt revealed the missing panniers separately from the missing saddle bag and then the quick links elsewhere – sure I had looked in that draw before. Then I was puzzled again as I could picture a multi tool with a chain tool element but could not find it; it eventually dawned on me it was part of one of the tool kits in the bar ends of the hybrid. A mini Park Tool one ordered


----------



## AndreaJ (3 May 2020)

A warmer day today and a ride round some of North Shropshire’s meres was the plan. I set off to Northwood, a detour to Bettisfield coming back on to the road at Hampton Bank, Welshampton, turn by the school to Coptiviney and halfway up the hill I was met by a herd of cows on their way in to be milked, they saw me appear on my bike and all stopped for a look.




The road surface is like that all along that lane! Once the cows had all gone into the yard I carried on up the hill dodging the mess cows leave when they walk up the road to Ellesmere, through Ellesmere to Lee where I saw a dog training friend so stopped for a quick chat across the lane before carrying on past Whitemere over the crossroads and past the nature reserve to Colemere, Lyneal, Loppington where it looks like the badgers have managed to tunnel all the way under the lane now, English Frankton, Brown Heath, back to Loppington, Nonely, Wolverley then home. Not too many people about again. 26.16 miles @15.1mph.




The Mere at Ellesmere.


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2020)

44miles to bosworth battlefield centre
Gloves were damp with sweat when i stopped , after a flapjack i started off again and they had gone cold which really set my reynauds off.I stopped and put armwarmers and a pair of thermal glove liners on but the damage was done so my body decided to try and move blood from the legs into my hands which wasnt making any difference apart from my legs telling me to slow down


----------



## BianchiVirgin (3 May 2020)

A tight 96km today including an ascent of a 'local' TV mast at 450m. Total up of 1113m and all at an average of 26kph.


----------



## theloafer (3 May 2020)

up early and out for 8 ... as rain was forecast for just after 3 had decided to see how the beast could cope with some good county Durham and Yorkshire hills .. 10/10.. she never missed a beat .. 70 miles 5,577ft 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3392008469






on top of the stang east-west











cake stop





almost home


----------



## Jenkins (3 May 2020)

Oh how I long for the days when I can go for a guilt free, proper ride out into the countrside, rather than just a ride around the local area. Today would have been perfect for a ride out to somewhere like Framlingham or the Dedham Vale, but instead I restricted myself to a version of the regular Westerfield loop, but with a slight extension to the Whitton area of north Ipswich and then doubling back on myself at Nacton and a diversion up through Foxhall & Martlesham Heath.

Heading out through Kirton I did encounter a chap having a bit of a mechanical and offered to help, but got no response so I just carried on...








Then, coming back through Bucklesham, the landlord of the Shannon pub had found a way to keep the numerous walkers and cyclists refreshed by selling botled drinks from a table in the doorway - well it would have been rude not to help out a local business




Perfect post shower recovery drink once chilled.







https://www.strava.com/activities/3391750214


----------



## JPBoothy (4 May 2020)

I'm currently (like many) working from home at the moment so I thought a quick spin around the block at 6am before logging-on would wake me up this morning. Not a very long ride but, I did it at a fair pace and combined with the early morning sun and crisp temperature it was a very pleasant start to the day. A few dog walkers and cars about but not a lot else.


----------



## slow scot (4 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh how I long for the days when I can go for a guilt free, proper ride out into the countrside, rather than just a ride around the local area. Today would have been perfect for a ride out to somewhere like Framlingham or the Dedham Vale, but instead I restricted myself to a version of the regular Westerfield loop, but with a slight extension to the Whitton area of north Ipswich and then doubling back on myself at Nacton and a diversion up through Foxhall & Martlesham Heath.
> 
> Heading out through Kirton I did encounter a chap having a bit of a mechanical and offered to help, but got no response so I just carried on...
> View attachment 519825
> ...





Jenkins said:


> Oh how I long for the days when I can go for a guilt free, proper ride out into the countrside, rather than just a ride around the local area. Today would have been perfect for a ride out to somewhere like Framlingham or the Dedham Vale, but instead I restricted myself to a version of the regular Westerfield loop, but with a slight extension to the Whitton area of north Ipswich and then doubling back on myself at Nacton and a diversion up through Foxhall & Martlesham Heath.
> 
> Heading out through Kirton I did encounter a chap having a bit of a mechanical and offered to help, but got no response so I just carried on...
> View attachment 519825
> ...


A kangaroo inspired ride I see. Well drawn!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh how I long for the days when I can go for a guilt free, proper ride out into the countrside, rather than just a ride around the local area. Today would have been perfect for a ride out to somewhere like Framlingham or the Dedham Vale, but instead I restricted myself to a version of the regular Westerfield loop, but with a slight extension to the Whitton area of north Ipswich and then doubling back on myself at Nacton and a diversion up through Foxhall & Martlesham Heath.
> 
> Heading out through Kirton I did encounter a chap having a bit of a mechanical and offered to help, but got no response so I just carried on...
> View attachment 519825
> ...


By good those drinks bottle holders come in handy don`t they, you should have ditched the water and bought two ! I take it that the cyclist had the bear essentials to sort a mechanical !


----------



## ianbarton (4 May 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> The road surface is like that all along that lane! Once the cows had all gone into the yard I carried on up the hill dodging the mess cows leave when they walk up the road to Ellesmere, through Ellesmere to Lee where I saw a dog training friend so stopped for a quick chat across the lane before carrying on past Whitemere over the crossroads and past the nature reserve to Colemere, Lyneal, Loppington where it looks like the badgers have managed to tunnel all the way under the lane now, English Frankton, Brown Heath, back to Loppington, Nonely, Wolverley then home. Not too many people about again. 26.16 miles @15.1mph.


Reminds me of the road between Eglwys Cross and Arowry. It's so bad that I circumvent it by going along the main road to Hanmer, where I get home made sandwiches and cake to eat by the mere.


----------



## Mike_P (4 May 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I take it that the cyclist had the bear essentials to sort a mechanical !


When it sorted where are all those tools going to go


----------



## Dave 123 (4 May 2020)

Just a short one yesterday afternoon. More early purple orchids about...




















https://www.strava.com/activities/3392374188


----------



## Knightly85 (4 May 2020)

Just finished my daily 10 miles, I might think of making my route longer by the time I've cycled10 miles I feel i can easily keep going


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> When it sorted where are all those tools going to go


Actually it would have made a good advert for HSBC. I can think of quite a few tag lines like "HSBC, always here to shield you in these unprecedented times". It may sound a bit corny but no worse than what the ad-men come out with.


----------



## Old jon (4 May 2020)

A nondescript morning. Good word though! A northerly breeze was promised so it seemed to make sense to ride the geared bike in that direction. And another early start for me, the lack of traffic makes this a good choice.

Cross the River Aire and ride up to Oakwood. Past the unused (tradesmens’?) gates of Roundhay Park and a bit further on the lower gears are needed again. The idea was to use the A58 outward bound to Wetherby, I stuck to that as I do not often ride it in this direction. Cross the River Wharfe and pedal straight (?) through the town in the direction of Kirk Deighton. Another road I rarely ride, it carries on to North Deighton where I turned left for the lumps and bumps to Spofforth. There are more than the video shows.



Before reaching the village there is an impressive causeway to cross. The OS map provides two names for the waterway, Crimple Beck or the River Crimple. It is, says me, too big to be a beck. Based on the three becks I can confidently point at in Leeds, Hol, Roundhay and Wyke, the watercourse here is a river. This also makes the ride today a three river ride. Hmm, just looked for the becks, it could be a three beck ride also.

Confidently point at three becks? I once lived on Brookfield Avenue, a friend lived on Bankside Street, a bit closer to the town centre. Both houses had back gardens, with a beck running along. The beck was always called Roundhay Beck. I have just looked at an OS map, actually a few maps, to find if I had crossed that beck this morning. Nope, it is Gipton Beck, on a copy of a map published in 1908. Leeds was a lot different then. Back to the bike ride.

Turn left in Spofforth, and head back to Wetherby. There is a way to Harewood Bridge, a right turn in the village, but memory tells me it is a footpath. Wetherby it is. At the edge of town turn right to Linton for more up and down, the last down is to cross back over the Wharfe and enter Collingham. And turn right on the A659. Cannot travel far around here without using one stretch or another of the A659, ride in the direction of Harewood but take the left turn for East Keswick.

Down through the village, and before the road starts rising again cross Keswick Beck. Again, this road is normally ridden in the opposite direction, there seems to be a lot more up this way. But after riding through Wike and reaching Slaid Hill that should be it for the climbing. And it is, trundle through the suburbs down to re cross the Aire at Crown Point. A grin, for the sight of home after thirty eight miles of enjoyable riding.

The shapes the roads make, from above and from the side.













Dunno why the elevation has a minus 100 start point, I am pretty certain I started above sea level.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2020)

A quick spin round my Cross Houses, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor loop this afternoon using the freshly fettled Raleigh.

This was one of those nice uneventful rides that I always like. Light traffic on all the roads, a few people out walking or running but not that many, and only six cyclists. I could hear a drone buzzing round at Cross Houses but couldn't see where it was.

It's reasonably mild out and the wind started out fairly light but picked up on the way round, conveniently directed to help me home. The cloud has been a bit odd, with the kind of look where, if it had been a bit warmer, you might think it was going to thunder. Very pleasant on the occasions the sunshine broke through though.

The bike rode nicely and all seems well after this shakedown trip. 

24 miles at 15.4 mph average.

*Edit to add*: I forgot to mention that the Polish flag was today's offering at Cound.


----------



## DCBassman (4 May 2020)

A cut-short ride due to wind. Can't be doing with grinding when on the level...
Pics taken for @Ajax Bay.















A mere 4.27 miles...


----------



## nickg (4 May 2020)

Well today managed to get out on the road bike, first time since I bought it last week. I thought a nice 20 miler would be good. Well ended up doing almost 40miles in the end. Nice ride out though.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2020)

A quick 8ish miles cobweb blower / GoPro test ride today, I was going to go a bit further but the wind had kicked up, I feckin hate riding in the wind, but still it was a nice day, warm sunny dry and the wind pushed my up the last hill for a change. I took the Trek Domane today, if you're interested.
I didn't up load any footage 'cos it was reeeeaaaalllly booooring.






@DCBassman nice looking bike, what is it?


----------



## Donger (4 May 2020)

Just under 20 miles this afternoon. Struggled on the way back as it was all into the wind. Another enjoyable ride though, despite thick swarms of flies everywhere. One suicidal little hare sprinted across my front wheel near Epney. Missed him by inches ...... or a hare's breadth, you might say.
Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## wafter (4 May 2020)

After pretty comprehensively breaking myself on Saturday I had a proper day off yesterday, with lots of snack foods and Netflix in bed...

This morning I felt a reasonable amount better and with the weather being at least not-wet decided on a little pootle; partially because I wanted to explore the effect of a bit more air in my new fat slick tyres.

I headed west, but instead of the usual roads cut straight through fields on a couple of tracks out the back of suburbia; as is now a viable proposition on the new bike! I tackled a small but terrifying-by-my-road-standards steepish, rocky descent on one part of the path which was a lot less unpleasant than last time. Unsure why this was; perhaps I was more relaxed, maybe it was the tyres.. the bike feeling perfectly capable on the roughish surfaces that would have been no fun on a road bike and reinforcing my conviction in the purchase.

Once I'd hit road again at Wootton I carried on towards Abingdon before hanging a left and crawling up my benchmark Foxcombe hill; the wind in my face so PRs off the menu and I just spun my way to the top in one of the CdF's delightfully low gears; managing IIRC around 7mph at less than 80% of max HR up the 7-9% slope. Probably not great for some but a novelty for me 

Heading back down towards the city I passed an inviting entrance to Bagley wood so doubled back and went for a nosey. The track started off as manageable hard-packed mud but got a bit mucky at times; traction often aided by the large amount of fallen plant matter no doubt brought down from the trees by the recent winds.

The last time I visited this wood it was a bit of a disaster as I had little idea of the capabilities of myself or the bike. This time I was a bit more educated and confident, while the fine file-treaded Contis really impressed me with their grip (which I think was aided by the higher tyre pressure). Granted I wasn't slinging the bike around (more gingerly picking my way around obstacles like an unconfident child on their first bike) but the rubber was predictable and gripped a lot better under acceleration, climbing and braking than I'd expected, with very few instances of lost traction.

The now nicely bedded 105 hydro disc brakes provided sublime control and feedback which doubtless helped, dragging the rear brake on decents over a wide range of surfaces again confirming the presence of a lot more grip than I'd expected and plenty of control to subtly back off slightly if the tyre started to lock while skipping over bumps. Other than a bit of light juddering at the front when coming to a complete stop I'm really impressed with the brakes; their strength as others have said being not their outright stopping ability but the amount of fine control they afford.

I continued to razz around for a bit on the wider gritted roads and hard-packed paths, resisting the urge to get out of my depth on the overgrown and somewhat technical single tracks as I did last time.

A pic from when I'd stopped to put some more air in the rear tyre as I really think I'd been running it too low previously. Note my no-expense-spared custom chainstay protector (innertube and masking tape), after I found some chips from chainslap on its underside..






I eventually found myself at the bridge over the A34 that leads to the Kennington-side of the wood. The bike was hoiked over the now depressingly almost-normally-busy road and I continued to follow the woodland path, occasionally having to dismount for particularly muddy or steep bits.

I found myself in a newly-discovered park before emerging on the Radley road, continuing through Radley and on to Abingdon past Radly lakes / along the cycle path, through the park and out onto the road towards Clifton Hampden.

I quickly found another footpath; initially appealing in its generous width and decent surface. This inevitably petered out to some rough-ish and fairly unpleasant hard-pack through grassed fields by the river (nice scenery, crap surface), before I was forced to cut away from the river and ascend a sizeable hill on a gravel path (again tyres doing very well) past what appeared to be a motocross track.

I emerged next the the Culham research centre before doubling back down a farm track that cut through fantastic scenery to bring me out in Clifton Hampden; the experience being marred somewhat by my complaining quads in the face of the merciless headwind.

I popped out on the road again and followed the tarmac to Chiselhampton; the headwind still nasty but the uncomplex and smooth tarmac a welcome change. I hung a left at Stadhampton before continuing on through Blackbird Leys and down the Iffley Rd, where I stopped for chips (needing to break a tenner for tomorrow's egg purchase). Even got the eye from a passing hottie while I was waiting outside for my dinner to be cooked, which was a novelty 

reinvigorated for a bit of a rest, the thought of hot, crispy carbs and some cracking drum and bass in my ears I made quick progress through town, although declined to try and beat my recent favourite Strava PR through the centre; which was fortuitous as it would only have been ruined by new temp. traffic lights in any case.

Eventually I ended up heading west again which put the wind at my back, so I got down on the hoods like Superman and gave it some stick.. not an all-out effort as my legs still wern't up to that, but a good zone 4 cruise for a 2nd-place PR down the Botley Rd. During this time I slowly reeled in and passed a female cyclist on a hybrid who must have been putting out a fair bit of power considering how upright she was!

While I evidently overcooked it again a bit today it was a great ride; I felt a lot more comfortable in the woods / off the road, more confident in my own abilities and those of the bike while being very impressed by the performance of the tyres in this environment, as well as their decent rolling resistance and improved cornering on the tarmac thanks to their now higher pressure.

I saw a decent amount of wildlife and really enjoyed the peace of the woods (road noise notwithstanding) - reminding myself that rural scenes I was envying a month ago in other CC members' contributions to this thread, I was now enjoying myself thanks to the new bike 

While I don't forsee a week of epic miles today kicked this week off in decent style with a little under 35 miles at 12.7mph, 1300ft of elevation and 130bpm mean HR. The heart rate is getting close to what I might achieve on a higher-intensity run on the road bike, and while the speed is a fair bit slower I don't think it's terrible considering the amount of time spent gingerly picking my way through woodland paths


----------



## Mike_P (4 May 2020)

The showers stopped in time for a post homework ride on the Defy which had not looked too tempting a couple of hours earlier. Another quickly changing sky and colder so bib tights and long sleeve jersey with top baselayer today. Headed on the normal lockdown route to Hampsthwaite by which time I had decided to head up the eastern Clint Bank. Plainly more traffic about including a rare occurrence of having to wait for vehicles to clear the single carriageway river bridge. Once up the climb on the level section before joining the continuation of the western Clint Bank a glance across the landscape showed the wind turbines at Knabbs Ridge clearly not agreeing with forecasted south-easterly and facing more south-west. Back on the continuing climb I was once again hindered by a mountain biker before on this occasion making a socially distanced overtake. Turned east onto the B6165 at Burnt Yates Crossroads dominated by a forlorn building from times past,




and then down Whipley Bank and safely pass last week chain breakage location before repeating yesterdays route through Nidd; this time with two pheasants not socially distancing flapping up onto the wall alongside the sunken carriageway. This was in advance of what I expected to be a headwind battle homewards, but no it transpired to a rare ride which was the complete opposite of all too common constant headwind in every direction. 13.92 miles @ 13mph avg 974ft climbed in sort of nearly a mirror image of yesterdays ride profile









Post ride another outing for the hair spray as the new hood cover needed a touch more pushing properly into place.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2020)

*Bike selected;* CGR (as I had planned for bridleways)
*Weather;* sunny, some cloud,cool, dry, breezy
*Photographs from today* (unless captioned otherwise)


I'm just going to add a few pictures & _Geograph_ links for my 'allowed exercise' ride today

I took a few other interesting.... well to me anyway..... images
Nine of which start here if anyone is interested???
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...her-interesting-geographs.215788/post-5983152


*Electric Theatre*
Brackenhill
Ackworth
A638 Doncaster Road
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099643










_*WhiteGate Lane*_
Bridleway
From East Hardwick (A639 Barnsdale Road) to Low Ackworth (Rigg Lane)
Looking north, from the junction with Rigg Lane; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3665007













*Boundary Stone*
Looking down Ackworth Bridge Lane, to Kingfisher Bridge (aka Burnhill Bridge) - from Rigg Lane; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/244599
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4401602












_*Bridleway*_
From Thorpe Lane
Between Thorpe Audlin & Badsworth
(Rogerthorpe Manor Hotel, is to my left)
Upton Water Tower can be seen
The bridleway is along the strip of uncultivated grass; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1225967







_*West Riding Signpost*_ (one of a few in that area)
Barnsdale Road A639)
East Hardwick
Pointing onto Rigg Lane
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6038650


----------



## wafter (5 May 2020)

Today should probably have been a rest day but I was getting dangerously low on eggs having already put off a collection yesterday.

I made an effor to get out "early" (left the house at 11:00 ), so skipped breakfast and braved the disconcerting wind outside to make my way to my preferred purveyor of poultry products; complete with five empty egg boxes stacked in my rucksack.

I headed out west through Cumnor - stopping to level out the saddle which I think has made it feel a bit better and alleviate to an extent the feeling that it's too far forward. Onward through Eaton, Appleton and Frilford to reach the egg-monger... The wind was fairly brutal; mostly from behind me on the way out but gusty and with a fair lateral component which caught me off guard a few times when passing gaps in the hedge etc.

I was a bit disappointed to find fewer "first quality" eggs than the 30 I required, so made do by topping up the quanitity with seconds - paying a bit over the odds as a result but they were still a lot cheaper than if sourcing smaller quantities from shops.

Mission accomplished I decided to continue in a bit of a loop as (wind notwithstanding) it was such a nice day and my legs didn't feel too battered. I headed straight into the wind to Abingdon, round the outskirts and back home through Kennington and the city. En-route to Abingdon I got passed by a friendly roadie (they do exist!) who waved; the sense of solidarity in my head compounded by the fact that he was also riding a Genesis of some description. I encountered him again coming the other way as I passed through Abingdon, so took the opportunity to return the wave 

Thanks to a combination of tiredness, wind and desire not to overcook things in the hope of another ride tomorrow, I managed to keep my exertion low and completed the vast majority of the 26-ish miles in HR zone 2 / at an average of 122bpm and 13.4mph.


----------



## Donger (5 May 2020)

On this day last year I was living the dream and completing one of the greatest rides of my life, taking in two mountains, loads of coastline, a small ferry, a castle and the Skye Road Bridge. Today's flat 21 mile loop around the lanes to the South of Gloucester was considerably more mundane. Lovely weather, though, and that brought up exactly 100 miles in the first 5 days of this month. I'd still rather be on Skye though.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (5 May 2020)

Early finish day from work and so out for a slightly longer evening ride, in lovely sunshine, but a keen and cool Easterly Wind, which was more than evident as I cycled straight into it, leaving the estate. One of those days when getting the right clothing was difficult, as I went for trousers and jacket, which were needed into the wind, but a bit too warm when sheltered.

Out through Betton Abbots and then along Lyons Lane, to Condover, up to Ryton and Longnor, with the wind mostly behind or at the side of me, which was nice.

Turned North and then East from Longnor, which was a different proposition, into the wind and made it hard going to Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford, before turning West and having the wind mostly behind me to Cantlop.

Back down to Betton Abbots and then a fast last 1/2 mile home, with the wind directly behind me, overtaking 2 cyclists (ok 1 was about 10 yrs old 😆)

Lots of cyclists about today, a few walkers and quite a few cars, but very pleasant 19.1 miles at 13.6mph avg


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2020)

I cycled into Reading via Streatley, Pangbourne and Tilehurst. The plan was to collect a mini- bus put the bike inside take the bus to be serviced and then cycle home from Theale which is where I would leave the bus. I did this but after lot of faff that included the bus not starting and waiting 3 hours for the feckin battery to charge up. My task was eventually completed 3 hours later than originally planned and I cycled back from Theale much later than I wanted. Oh well. A total of 37.46 miles today, the longest ride of the year so far.

A mercifully short video from front and rear GoPro cameras to show how quiet the roads are here and how nice the county side is. 

*Video*


----------



## Gunk (5 May 2020)

You’ll sleep well tonight @EltonFrog


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> You’ll sleep well tonight @EltonFrog


That I will, it was feckin windy too, I forgot to add that, the sort of wind that gets you in wrong direction no matter which way you turn.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2020)

On Sunday I went exploring in my new territory, or at least the bits at aren't hilly. The numbers are for the photographs, on the basis this is an unfaniliar map for most members, so it may be if interest to know where they are. The things I do for you, honestly:






Notice very flat gradient profile. Some call that laziness, I call it excellent planning...

Anyway, it turns out that although you can't see them, the wide open spaces are only a minute from my front door (Pic 1):













Open fields, a flying insect; and rather more excitingly, the Black forest in the distance (pic 2). I think my camera got excited about it too, which is why it focused on them and not on the bike. I've looked in Wikipedia to see why this valley is like it is, and rather with I hadn't as it turns out it's a rift valley and still seismically active. Whoopee...






Picture 3: My bike in front of a rather straight river. Germans organise _everything_...

I was able to follow the cycleway forseveral kilometres: being a warm sunny Sunday it was full of families out on bikes. I want to find the route to Breisach, which is on the river Rhine and the French border: I've visited there before some years ago but in an act of immense foolishness didn't bring my bike. I know, what was I thinking...

Anyway, I'm hoping to make up for this now I'm back, and to this end I aimed for the station at Nimburg , where the cycleway to Breisach goes south. As I was being disciplined this time I was heading North for a short 1 hour ride. I'd been here before too: a somewhat run down one platform stop on a tiny branch line...

Oh...






That's changed a bit. (Pic 4)

I followed the railway north. (The logic here is that if I follow the railway there won't be too many serious hills: okay, it doesn't work that way, but I am a creature of habit...






This is why I ended up in Endingen, (pic 5) nerve centre of the Kaiserstühlbahn, which translates as Emperors Throne Railway which has to be one of the best names ever. This is one of many little railways in Germany, usually owned by the local authority or even the towns along the route.





(Pic 6)

Endingen is a wine growing town and it is only a few kilometres from France. This may explain why several of the streets looked like they were from "Allo Allo", which is ironic to say the least, and shows once again that "nationalism" is a bit silly. Even more interesting, this French-looking town has Austrian flags and a "Museum of Vorderösterreich" (Museum of Further Austria).

It also had a Museum of Cheese.

I hadn't planned to go to Endingen, just zip around the triangle, so now I was running late. I rode back to Riegel, still following the railway and found the crossing over the river. The sign is dropping a pretty heavy hint that it's for trains not people, so if you really insist on crossing it don't get upset if you end up squished. Germans take a rather robust approach to health and safety sometimes... (Pic 7):






Back along the river a bit, I found the Elz river, which runs through my new home town (Pic 8).






Like a lot of cycleways here this route runs along the levees that keep the surrounding land from flooding. You'd think with the rivers being straight this means a direct route, but no: the authorities have rather sensibly decided to allow large catchment areas for water to run into instead of letting it rush downstream to flood someone else. Unfortunately they then made the cycleway wiggle all around these in a manner that is aesthetically pleasing but frustratingly indirect. That surface was a bit rattly on 4-bar tyres as well...

To my surprise I still had all my teeth when I got back to tarmac. After a little wiggle through a small industrial area I reached the old village, which by some stroke of wonderfulness is the actual place where I actually live, so I get to ride here every day (Pic 9):






And the best bit is that there isn't a mahoosive great hill at the end of the ride, so I don't end up exhausted and sweating...

There are be worse places to land when moving to find work.


----------



## wafter (5 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I cycled into Reading via Streatley, Pangbourne and Tilehurst. The plan was to collect a mini- bus put the bike inside take the bus to be serviced and then cycle home from Theale which is where I would leave the bus. I did this but after lot of faff that included the bus not starting and waiting 3 hours for the feckin battery to charge up. My task was eventually completed 3 hours later than originally planned and I cycled back from Theale much later than I wanted. Oh well. A total of 37.46 miles today, the longest ride of the year so far.
> 
> A mercifully short video from front and rear GoPro cameras to show how quiet the roads are here and how nice the county side is.
> 
> ...


Top practical multi-transport bike usage!

Video's private though


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2020)

wafter said:


> Top practical multi-transport bike usage!
> 
> Video's private though


Is it? let me fix that.

EDIT. SORTED.


----------



## Mike_P (5 May 2020)

Garden and shopping necessities meant the Defy has a day off today. The former did not go that well, putting a hosta in a new large, not that cheap, pot I dropped it, thankfully it went in the pot but caused the pot to split down one sideGaffa taped while glue at the top of the split dries and then hopefully can be glued down the split
Shopping meant an outing for the ebike after whatever passed as the evening rush hour on a cross town trip on reasonably quite roads to Morrisons where three cartons of their virtually sugar free fruit juice, two packs of coffee machine pods, a twin pack of Gu Cheesecakes, kitkat equivs and a bag of salad leaves did almost overtask the ruck sack so it was a bit like being in Aldi or Lidl dragging a poorly bagged collection of groceries to a suitable location to repack more sensibly. 8.42 miles with 575ft of the motor earning its keep especially on the return leg.


----------



## colly (6 May 2020)

Just after 6am I was up and out. Didn't have any route in mind but found I was headed up towards Wetherby, I thought that was a bit too familiar so hooked a left and found myself riding up through Shadwell. At Slaid Hill I made it onto Wigton Lane and Alwoodley Lane. All well and good in the sunshine but still very, very familiar.
Stair Foot Lane and a right onto King Lane heading for Bramhope. I had seen it all before.............but wait............... an idea popped into my head............what if.................what if.................I went back into leeds via the Leeds Liverpool Canal. Not the canal itself you understand, more exactly the tow path. That would make for a nice change. 
So down and up to Cookridge then down to Hosforth Station. Low Lane to Charlie Brown's roundabout and taking a right up Outwood Lane and then down to Newlay Lane, at the bottom of which.........The River Aire.








The Aire was crossed using a bridge built 201 years ago. 













Then it was along the path at the bottom of Bramley Fall Woods which led me onto The Leeds Liverpool Canal. Looking very pretty in the morning sun:













A steady unhurried ride along towards Leeds City in the fresh morning air. A few people about but not many. 

Forge Lock looking towards Leeds:






And looking the other way towards....well, Liverpool I guess:






The boat moored looks like it's seen better days but maybe it just needs a bit of bailing out.

To the left as you travel to Leeds used to be Kirkstall Forge (hence the name of the locks). Abandoned in 1995 and now home to houses and offices it had been the site of iron production since the 1500's. In fact the site had a mill race on it since 1150 or so when corn was milled for the monks at Kirkstall Abbey. 
On then towards the city passing Little Lock and going under the Leeds Bradford Road near Kirkstall Junction and the old Kirkstall Brewery:











The bridge at Amen Corner.






Above here in normal times the roads are busy and it's all bustle and hustle, to-ing and fro-ing while an idylic scene goes un-noticed just feet away. 
Another 3.5 miles of peaceful canal side riding gets me into the city centre and the canal basin where @nickyboys ride to scarborough sets off from.
I took a few pics of various landmarks and pics of under the Dark Arches but I'll post them another time because I've run out of room.
From here it was out via Cross Green, East End Park and home.

I different ride for me but one that I enjoyed and maybe the type of ride I'll do more of in future.

27.2 miles and 1600 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48337456


----------



## Knightly85 (6 May 2020)

Really satisfied with today's cycle could of had a better average speed if I never had to stop at about 15 red lights.


----------



## Gunk (6 May 2020)

Only about 12 miles today, but a lovely ride with Mrs Gunk along the Thames, through the city and out past Iffley.


----------



## Landsurfer (6 May 2020)

Well we got lost ... ish .... Note the circle in the middle of the route.... we crossed the high speed line under the supervision of Network Rail and realised there was no road, track or path on the other side .... so we carried our bikes for 1/2 a mile .... it was a lovely morning ride far away from the Police in Sheffield ...

My wifes first comment was ... "Looks like a penis! " ..... 






The church in Sykehouse .... before it was decended on by locals bearing Union flags.





Our bikes social distancing in the little park across from the church .....


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2020)

Went out. Now I'm back.

70k of almost entirely new route to the Rhine, along the Rhine, and back. I may bore you about it later when I'm not exhausted.

The weather forecast said max 7km/h (4mph) winds. They were lying...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2020)

colly said:


> View attachment 520290
> 
> 
> The Aire was crossed using a bridge built 201 years ago.
> ...




Newlay Bridge!!
One of my favourite spots in Leeds, if I'm at that side of Leeds (be it on the bike or in the car) I always try to get down to it, even if only for a few minutes

Look forward to the Dark Arches pictures, & the Aire flowing through


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2020)

A couple of rides to mention:

*Yesterday: * It was nice and sunny out but quite windy and that wind was on the cool side. For this reason I dithered about wanting to ride and what route I'd use if I did until eventually I dragged myself and the knockabout bike out to do a bit of rambling round the lanes. The route was partly the reverse of a route I did last week but with a bit of a tweak to up the distance to make it worthwhile: Condover, Berriewood, Wheathall, Stapleton, Moat Farm, Wrentnall then back via Longden, Annscroft and Lythbank.

Sure enough the wind was quite an effort to ride into at the start and I had a fleece on despite the sunshine, however that didn't stay on once I'd warmed up on some climbs. There weren't as many people out and, after a surprising rush of motor traffic near Stapleton, the middle part of the ride had some really quiet lanes.

Not much traffic when I got onto the road through Longden. After the turn off at Annscroft I started to catch a couple of cyclists on mountain bikes on the climb up Lyth Hill - I'm not sure they were overly happy to be caught and overtaken.

Great views at the top then I extended the ride a bit at the end. I was a bit wary of this last lane as I know it's popular, but only saw one person and their dog.

18 miles at 12.7 mph average.





Beautiful conditions but not as warm as you might expect from the photo.





At Berriewood.





Near Stapleton.





Crossing Lyth Hill on the way home.

*Today:* Feeling a bit more keen I got out in the morning and, with the wind lighter but still in the east, thought that a repeat of the route from Monday would work best. I got the Raleigh out again and set off for Condover, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back via Condover again.

Sunny again but a bit cooler this morning so the fleece was wanted. The wind was lighter than yesterday but a bit brisker than I'd expected from the forecast so the first few miles were merely alright rather than swift.

The A49 had been a bit busy but after that I found myself wondering where everyone was. It might be that they were waiting until it warmed up a bit later but I saw very few people walking and only about five cyclists. All the more space for me then. The only downside of this was that the few motorists I met seemed emboldened to rush along the lanes.

The wind was more of a south-easterly today which helped as usual when I turned back on myself after Harnage, didn't hinder on the way through Acton Burnell, Longnor and Ryton, then was nicely at my back for the fast run up to the A49.

23.8 miles at 15.2 mph average. An enjoyable ride and I would have sworn from how lively the bike felt that the average was going to be faster than that.





Looking across the fields to Berrington.





Nice straight road with the wind at my back on the way to Cound Moor.





Looking at the Wrekin.





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc.


----------



## Basil.B (6 May 2020)

Have really been enjoying my 15-17 mile loops of late in the nice sunshine and quieter roads.


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2020)

Out after work for another short sunny ride. Still a breeze, from the South East, today, but less strong than yesterday and a degree or 2 warmer, so I went for shorts and t-shirt, which, despite being cool to start with, soon proved the correct decision.

Traffic lights have sprung up, towards Weeping Cross, since yesterday and looks like yet another mains connection into one of the many hew housing estates that are being built nearby. Had to wait for about a minute, before I could continue to Betton Abbots, Cantlop, Pitchford Fork, Cound Stank and then, Berrington, via a short traffic free stretch on the A458.

There was a lot of traffic about, this evening, to be honest it seemed like a normal rush hour and annoyingly I had a van overtake me on the lane from Berrington, which is a dusty lane and so he stirred up a dust cloud for me to breathe in and get in my eyes.

Back through Betton and a shorter stop at the traffic lights, this time, arriving home with 12.44 miles on the clock, at 13.5mph avg


----------



## derrick (6 May 2020)

Solo ride today, tried pushing hard, but the wind is a killer, will have another go later in the week when the wind drops.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3407258530


----------



## Shearwater Missile (6 May 2020)

colly said:


> Just after 6am I was up and out. Didn't have any route in mind but found I was headed up towards Wetherby, I thought that was a bit too familiar so hooked a left and found myself riding up through Shadwell. At Slaid Hill I made it onto Wigton Lane and Alwoodley Lane. All well and good in the sunshine but still very, very familiar.
> Stair Foot Lane and a right onto King Lane heading for Bramhope. I had seen it all before.............but wait............... an idea popped into my head............what if.................what if.................I went back into leeds via the Leeds Liverpool Canal. Not the canal itself you understand, more exactly the tow path. That would make for a nice change.
> So down and up to Cookridge then down to Hosforth Station. Low Lane to Charlie Brown's roundabout and taking a right up Outwood Lane and then down to Newlay Lane, at the bottom of which.........The River Aire.
> 
> ...


I love the photo of the boat half submerged in the canal. I thought of Timothy West " Oh buggeration, I`ve done it this time Pru".


----------



## Chromatic (6 May 2020)

Rode what used to be my commute after dropping dog at parents for dog care duties. Basically up and down the A38, Gloucester to Stoke Orchard and back. Added a little bit on at the end to get mileage up over 20. Where I used to work at Stoke Orchard is now a housing estate .
Chose this destination to get a pic of the church there.
Traffic a little busier than recently, still quite a few cyclists.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (6 May 2020)

I have been out several times since my last write up but all over well trodden ground so to speak. The last couple of days I have taken a different route and using the easterly wind to my advantage, to be fair it was only 8 mph today, yesterday 16.
Although I have ridden out to Drinkstone many times it is only now that I take a different route to get there and quite enjoyable and also a different route back although still via Rattlesden. It was a lovely sunny ride but uncovered arms still feeling cool although it was 15 degrees ? There were a few out on bikes including a couple on a tandem and also a group of about 6 or 7, possibly a family meet I think. Although most know what 2 metres looks like, there are some just walking in the road who think it is your duty to avoid them as one man and his dog did today and gave me a funny look. Sorry Pal, I went as far away as possible to not come into contact, hey ho.
Enjoyable ride in my new shorts, perhaps the most comfortable I have worn. I took a few photos on my 22.7 mile ride with 961 feet of climbing. My word Suffolk looks good at the moment ( actually all parts do if all your pictures are anything to go by). I feel things are gradually returning to normal already despite what anyone says, lots more cars about. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Jaykun85 (6 May 2020)

Had a lovely ride out today to get the legs moving to tackle a Hill that is fast becoming my nemesis  only stoped once half way up though this time so that's an improvement  

Though some guy was so close I felt like I was a passenger in his car when he over took .. was a miracle his wing mirror never hit me.


----------



## figbat (6 May 2020)

21 miles out and back along the Ridgeway to the west. It is riding really fast at the moment, although the significant increase in pedestrian traffic does temper this. I‘m normally quite laid back about people ‘getting in the way’, even those with earphones that never hear you coming. I’ll slow, stop and wait as appropriate and offer a cheery “thanks” when they move over.

Tonight I did have cause to interact with one group through. Family unit walking down the middle of the track, I approached from behind them. They heard me and attempted to move over. Dad (with small baby in a papoose), mum and one child go right. Early teen son goes left. They are now, at most, 3m apart (probably less, especially the protruding baby) directly opposite each other. I stop short and say “well this isn’t going to work”. “What isn’t?” says dad. I gesture at the teen and say “you’re not 4 metres apart”. Dad then loudly tuts and says “Jesus!“ followed by some incoherent muttering. The three of them then all move over to where the teen is stood. “Have you not been watching the TV?” I ask. Dad is stumped and I ride off. I think I challenged the alpha male in front of his herd and he didnt want to appear weak by admitting a mistake.


----------



## cyberknight (6 May 2020)

Early evening spin. felt pretty good although i had to stop after 7 miles to raise the new saddle a smidge .
https://www.strava.com/activities/3409727981


----------



## itboffin (6 May 2020)

There’s something seriously wrong with that elevation data there


----------



## wafter (6 May 2020)

Some excellent rides on here as usual - I'm especially loving @Andy in Germany's contributions currently 

EDIT: I think @cyberknight deserves a tip of the hat for what was (certainly by my standards) a cracking average speed, as well as @Jaykun85 who judging by his average heart rate must have been absolutely hammering it 

Today I thought I'd give certain bits of me a rest, so went out for a reflective 3ish hour walk out westish of the city.

Got back, had some dinner and felt like what was left of the evening deserved to be enjoyed, so popped out for a totally-socially-reckless second round of exercise on the rotter.

After 300 miles on the Genesis the old Giant felt somewhat small and agricultural but also a bit more sprightly with nice tight ratios, so not all bad. I noticed the cracks in the seatpost have propagated a bit further and their spread is unsuprisingly accelerating, so I doubt I'll get too many more miles out of it. This is undoubtedly a shame as I've had it for years and it'll leave a road-bike-beater-shaped hole in the fleet, but then it's one more than I'm allowed so something has to go.

The ride was simple; out to Sandford on Thames along the tow / cycle paths then back along the Iffley Rd and through town. Quite a few people about but it wasn't utterly horrendous. Varying levels of distancing and civility encountered; difficult in some areas and tbh I've just got into the general habit of non-verbal communication and keeping my gob shut as I pass people.

All in all a reasonable mosey on a nice night; about 11 miles at around 13mph; fap knows what HR as I left the Polar at home and used the bike's old skool wired speedo. Excitement abound


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2020)

figbat said:


> 21 miles out and back along the Ridgeway to the west. It is riding really fast at the moment, although the significant increase in pedestrian traffic does temper this. I‘m normally quite laid back about people ‘getting in the way’, even those with earphones that never hear you coming. I’ll slow, stop and wait as appropriate and offer a cheery “thanks” when they move over.
> 
> Tonight I did have cause to interact with one group through. Family unit walking down the middle of the track, I approached from behind them. They heard me and attempted to move over. Dad (with small baby in a papoose), mum and one child go right. Early teen son goes left. They are now, at most, 3m apart (probably less, especially the protruding baby) directly opposite each other. I stop short and say “well this isn’t going to work”. “What isn’t?” says dad. I gesture at the teen and say “you’re not 4 metres apart”. Dad then loudly tuts and says “Jesus!“ followed by some incoherent muttering. The three of them then all move over to where the teen is stood. “Have you not been watching the TV?” I ask. Dad is stumped and I ride off. I think I challenged the alpha male in front of his herd and he didnt want to appear weak by admitting a mistake.
> 
> View attachment 520430


I had the other day on the route 5 behind Didcot power station. Some people are as thick as whale omelettes.


----------



## cyberknight (6 May 2020)

itboffin said:


> There’s something seriously wrong with that elevation data there


Yes a fairly flat ride for me


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2020)

The Defy was obviously roaring to go after its day off and on the post homework ride flew to a new PR on the way to Hampsthwaite. Then to Swincliffe Top the long way round to avoid being too baked or blinded by the sun followed by a new fast decent. The lack of any wind of any note was obvious on the horizon with all the wind turbines stationary. On the continuous but relatively gentle climbing valley road passing through Tang an urgent scan of handlebar real estate was needed to remind myself where the bell was given its that long since it got used




Up the full length of Sleights Lane, a pretty poor road largely with rough aged worn surface dressing and the odd sections where smooth surfaces were exposed. Even so new PRs on both the lower and upper climbs which are split by the road junctions around halfway; the crossroads sign is a slight is misnomer as the road to the left has an earlier left fork as well and between that and the crossroads the gradient almost doubles.




West and south around Menwith Hill and back on Penny Pot; I pictured the eastern end with its climb away from the bridge at the foot of Cornwall Road the other day, the western end also starts off with a climb although of limited length.




Annoyingly some of the wind turbine were now turning facing south-east which mean enough cross/head wind to hinder the ride east and which was further hampered by once again realising I had forgot to charge the Wahoo up Phone activated instead. 16.26 miles @ 13.6mph avg 1081 ft climbed.


----------



## geocycle (7 May 2020)

Lovely pre work corona ride this morning. Checked the tide and realised I could get across the causeway to Sunderland Point. I was inspired by the recent TV programme Villages by the Sea, Got most of the way there but decided not go all the way to the village for social distancing reasons. Also the tide had left thick silt over the causeway so was filthy. Need to clean the bike at the weekend. Still better than the usual commute.


----------



## Mr Celine (7 May 2020)

Wednesday's ride. After a sunny day spent shirking from home I tried another loop using main roads. The problem was it was 5:00pm and my route took me past the hospital at the time all the nine to fivers finish. 'Save lives', 'save the NHS' they cry - but the latter could start by setting an example and overtake in a safe manner. Rant over, back to the cycling. 
Fired up by this and a cyclist ahead in the distance, who I eventually passed, I posted a stonkingly good (for me) time up the hill to Lauder Common. One photo stop, for the view from the west end of the plateau at the top, looking back east -





The map-





30.44 miles @ 17.1mph, 440m up.

Edit to add -
Motorised numpty of the day. The speed limit here is 60mph and I'm doing about 19 mph. He/she overtakes at a reasonable distance, considering the car is not going more than about 40mph, but the driver on spotting the gatso immediately swerves in and slams on the anchors.


----------



## Knightly85 (7 May 2020)

15 miles today, had a quick rest by the local river.


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 May 2020)

Nice little spin with the better half out in the sunny fens includinga bit of gravel section along the New Bedford river/ Hundred foot.


























With a coffee stop at home;


----------



## 13 rider (7 May 2020)

Day off work and the sun's shining so time for a ride . The Defy was rolled out as the TCR is off the road, seized brake pad bolt . No plan but ended crossing two reservoirs Cropston and Swithland 4 river crossing and some lovely countryside . Quite an uneventful ride but an enjoyable 20 miles at 16.1 mph . The afternoon may be spent cursing as I attempt to removed the seized bolt ,wish me luck


----------



## JPBoothy (7 May 2020)

Mr Celine said:


> Wednesday's ride. After a sunny day spent shirking from home I tried another loop using main roads. The problem was it was 5:00pm and my route took me past the hospital at the time all the nine to fivers finish. 'Save lives', 'save the NHS' they cry - but the latter could start by setting an example and overtake in a safe manner. Rant over, back to the cycling.
> Fired up by this and a cyclist ahead in the distance, who I eventually passed, I posted a stonkingly good (for me) time up the hill to Lauder Common. One photo stop, for the view from the west end of the plateau at the top, looking back east -
> View attachment 520484
> 
> ...


Would that Duel-Carriageway usually be one to avoid if we weren't in lockdown? Even motorways look like tranquil back lanes at the moment


----------



## Shearwater Missile (7 May 2020)

geocycle said:


> Lovely pre work corona ride this morning. Checked the tide and realised I could get across the causeway to Sunderland Point. I was inspired by the recent TV programme Villages by the Sea, Got most of the way there but decided not go all the way to the village for social distancing reasons. Also the tide had left thick silt over the causeway so was filthy. Need to clean the bike at the weekend. Still better than the usual commute.
> 
> View attachment 520480
> 
> ...


We were also inspired after watching the program but too far away at present for a visit. The trouble is with these programs they just want to make you get out even more. Nice pics by the way.


----------



## JPBoothy (7 May 2020)

I had a nice 'pootle' yesterday afternoon after my working my 6am shift at the kitchen table. I hadn't planned on going far so I took my SS and just took my time in the beautiful sunshine that we are lucky to be having at the moment. I did about 20mls and enjoyed the chance to have time on my own for a change but, I keep forgetting to take photographs of my journey so I'll bore you with some next time instead.


----------



## Mr Celine (7 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Would that Duel-Carriageway usually be one to avoid if we weren't in lockdown? Even motorways look like tranquil back lanes at the moment


There aren't any dual carriageways in the Borders, apart from bits of the A1 which is over 40 miles away from Celine Towers. But I would normally avoid the A7, A68 and A6091 which is three sides of yesterday's loop.


----------



## wafter (7 May 2020)

Having awaoken uncharacteristically early today I decided to get out ASAP; partially to avoid the mid-day sun as my pasty skin has been scorched enough, partially to maximise my recovery time before another ride tomorrow and partially just for the novelty of being out in the fresh morning air as I'm not a morning person..

Not a lot to report really; skipped breakfast (despite having looked forward to it since last night), donned the shorts and long-sleeved base layer and headed east through town; then through Elsfield, Stanton St-John, Wheatley, Worminghall and Shabbington before turning back west at North Weston, through Tiddington, Wheatley again, Horspath, Cowley and back through town. 

The weather was fantastic with hardly a cloud in the clear blue sky and minimal wind. Traffic was (realtively speaking) light and the M40 looked pretty quite on the couple of occasions I crossed it, while as usual I saw a few other cyclists with the typically varying degrees of friendlyness. I think this was the first time I've done a totally on-road ride on the CdF since I didn't want to get lost down the rabbithole exploring, plus riding off-road is usually a lot harder on the legs and all I wanted today was a gentle spin.

Exertion was kept low in the interests of recovery and fat burning; the CdF's 34T cassette making this viable on the ups (the most severe probably being that into Elsfield which tops out at about 10%). Dragging the nearly-perfect discs afforded me some confidence descending the 8% Gidley Way in Horspath; which is dead straight with various speed bumps, potholes and a poorly-sighted junction at the bottom - so far less fun than it could be 

The ride ended up at a little over 32.5 miles at 13.2mph, 118bpm (nearly all zones 1&2), 900-1200ft of climbing (depending whether you believe Polar or Strava) and a bit under 1200Kcal burned; 50% of which should have been fat if the Polar figures are to believed.

Upon returning home I rewarded myself with three eggs on hippie "bread" for brunch and am now trying to put out of my mind thoughts of the 100g of dark chocolate stashed in the cupboard..


----------



## JPBoothy (7 May 2020)

wafter said:


> Having awaoken uncharacteristically early today I decided to get out ASAP; partially to avoid the mid-day sun as my pasty skin has been scorched enough, partially to maximise my recovery time before another ride tomorrow and partially just for the novelty of being out in the fresh morning air as I'm not a morning person..
> 
> Not a lot to report really; skipped breakfast (despite having looked forward to it since last night), donned the shorts and long-sleeved base layer and headed east through town; then through Elsfield, Stanton St-John, Wheatley, Worminghall and Shabbington before turning back west at North Weston, through Tiddington, Wheatley again, Horspath, Cowley and back through town.
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance but what is Hippie bread? Toast maybe?


----------



## wafter (7 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is Hippie bread? Toast maybe?


It's a seed-based "loaf" / bread alternative that's slighlty-bizarrely marketed at Vegans (I guess since that seems to be the "fashionable" dietry choice currently). I eat it because it's lowish-carb, high-protein and gives me something substantial with a carby-feel to eat with my eggs in the morning; since bread is high-carb and doesn't agree with me for various other reasons.. 

Tbh I could take it or leave it in its normal form, but it's spot-on toasted with a soft-boiled egg on top and a load of coarse sea salt


----------



## Old jon (7 May 2020)

A cool and calm morning, just the sort of day to ride the fixed out to the flatter bits of country to the east of here. So I did.

Not far enough to find the really flat bits, not even far enough to ride off the map hanging on the wall behind me. But far enough. Ride through Hunslet, then Stourton, and up the hill to John o’ Gaunts so I can enjoy the twiddle down past Woodlesford station. Cross canal and river before the pedal to Garforth via Swillington. An up and down road so far, and I turned right onto the A63 for more up all the way to the top of Garforth Cliff.

Flat now, traffic is light, there are open fields on each side of the road. Peckfield Bar has a couple of buildings, then after the roundabout more fields. The next roundabout is Mickletown to the left, let’s go right instead. As far as the left turn for Sherburn Bends, the B1222. Pedal power is great, it is all I have, and this bit of road is fun. But I want to ride it faster! Ah well. Into Sherburn, perilously close to the edge of the map, and turn left onto Sir John’s Lane.



There were ‘Road Closed’ signs littering the tarmac there. I rode past them, at worst I might have to retrace my wheeltracks. Keep going, the road reaches Coldhill Pond and climbs a bit to Garlic Flats ( thank you, the ordnance survey. I wonder how old that name is?). A rider coming from Saxton reinforced the message of another set of signs just here, so I turned for Saxton. The village did look good in the sunlight this morning. Main Street here turns off left, straight on is Cotchers Lane, and the first left off there is Dam Lane. Ride along that to the B1217 and turn left.

To the gates at Lotherton Hall. A fresh crop (not sorry) of open fields, punctuated by Aberford and Barwick, is to be ridden through before reaching Scholes. Followed by more of similar stuff, then the outskirts of Leeds are reached. Down Boot Hill is interesting without a freewheel, as always, then things calm down. Its time to trek back across Leeds, and its river, and go home. Thirty seven really wonderful miles, a bit shy of two thousand feet of up; no wonder I am smiling.

Maps of the morning












lower and lower


----------



## DCBassman (7 May 2020)

Another ride down NCN270/27, as per usual...
Decided to go a bit further, and push a little harder, and see what happened!
I went as far as the southern end of the first viaduct after Shaugh Tunnel, aiming to top 20 miles.
21.92 miles, average 10.4 mph (wahey, great for me!), and 1357ft elevation gain.
Traffic: definitely increased. Seemed almost normal at times. More people about generally.
No photos; my little Sony has physically eaten the Memory Stick Pro Duo to Micros-SD adaptor that I use. On return, postie bought me its replacement, so pix possible again.
Another ride planned for tomorrow, but shorter, as have stuff to do afterward...
Edit: I'm nearly a hundred miles in front of last year's records. Spinal surgery easier to come back from than all that shoulder malarkey!


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2020)

A few kilometres from the new digs is the Kaiserstühl, a small range of volcanic hills in the middle of the wide plain of the Rhine valley. I'd worked out that if I cycle west, across the bottom of the hills to a town called Breisach am Rhein, then follow the river... um..Rhine north, the river would take me past the lumpy bits and I could then come back east to the new base of operations, without climbing more than a few metres. This appealed for obvious reasons.






This is wine growing country: famously it has a Mediterranean climate, so it's perfect for it. Most of the Kaiserstuhl is covered in vineyards. It also has a lot of things like this (Pic 1):






Apparently it's a wine press. I've no idea how they work but it apparently required a donkey. This one is restored as a sort of village monument and would make an excellent cooking/eating point for long distance touring. Hopefully some other villages will have one.






(Pic 2) Most villages are built as a variation on this: high street, generally with a river running down it -even the smallest seems to manage a little stream- a couple of churches and a wine selling cooperative. In this case it's the large building on the left. The are usually really attractive and there's a remarkable variance in design for buildings basically intended to selling lots of bottles.






There's a village every few kilometres (Pic 3). In contrast to the region around Stuttgart the older churches tend to be Catholic. This is the church at Wasenweiler. Notice the hill in the background and flat ground where I'm riding...






Finally after several detours because I'm easily distracted I reached Breisach (Pic 4). This was part of France until 1697, whereupon the French gave it up in a huff and built a "New" Breisach a few kilometres away on the other side of the river. If I rode there I'd manage 100k but the border is still closed with police on the bridge to France. I probably could cross it but they've more important problems than some twit on a bike ride, so I'll stay in Germany for the time being. The church is visible for miles. It's the cathedral of St. Stephen, apparently built in the 11th and 12th century. I'll have a closer look some time.






After a brief detour around the harbour, the Rhine cycleway manages to follow the river for some distance (Pic 5). The last harbour on the Rhine is 70k away from here in Basel, and there's a lot of shipping. The river marks the French-German border so the trees in the distance are in France and the boat is running pretty well on the exact line between the two countries.






Apparently this is European Cycleway #15 riunning from lake Constance to Rotterdam (pic 6). There are information boards like this every few kilometres with local information in several languages, including of course places to eat, sleep and otherwise spend money.

There was a headwind all along the river. I'd checked before I left and the weather forecast said it would be about 7km/h or 4 mph. I've learned nor to trust weather forecasts here.

After leaving the river I could cross back to where I live. This took me through Endingen which I visited a couple of days ago so I knew the way back from here. That's _forward planning_, that is.

It turns out they have a rather nice city gate (pic 7):






And a pretty town centre (Pic 8):






Now I knew where i was going I was able to speed up and follow the cycleway back along the river to my new home town. I was feeling pretty tired but also rather pleased with myself, which all went to pot when I realised I was definitely no more than 500m from my apartment but I didn't have a clue how to get there:






(Pic 9) Bike waiting patiently while twit owner works out where the heck he is...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 May 2020)

I had a plan this morning which didn't last very long when I couldn't find the enthusiasm to ride those roads again. Pontesbury got mentioned and I thought I might head that way instead. I used the knockabout bike rather than subject the better bikes to the rough track over Lyth Hill and set out.

It's properly warm and sunny out so shorts and t-shirt were the order of the day and I enjoyed just plodding up the hill and over the afore-mentioned track. There were a few people out walking and a couple of cyclists who'd stopped at a bench facing the view and were chatting ( I don't know them so no judgement from me about whether they were from the same household).

The roads over the other side of the hill were fairly quiet until I got onto the road towards Plealey where there was more traffic than I'd usually see on a normal day. No idea why it should be so busy. After Plealey I was following another cyclist. I was quicker but held back as they were getting along quite nicely. They weren't as quick on the next climb at Pontesford though which was also a nice wide bit of road for an overtake.

Lots of people wanting to get into one of the shops in Pontesbury and with each standing well apart the queue stretched down the road almost to the junction where I turned off towards Habberley. As hoped, this road was nice and quiet with just a couple of people walking and a handful of vehicles seen.

Reaching Pulverbatch I decided to extend the ride and headed for Wilderley. Again, it was pretty quiet, although one of the vehicles I met would have to be right at the bottom of a dip where I'd hoped to carry some speed up the other side. Along here another cyclist came the other way - I said "Hi" and he gave me a look like he couldn't quite believe his eyes.

The St Mark's/Hawthorn flies were really out in force along these lanes and were bouncing off my face and body and going down the neck of my shirt. Yuck.

After Wilderley I headed towards Dorrington down the nice descent, which I haven't ridden for a year or two. The wind was at my back so I could get some good speed up on the straight bits before pulling firmly on the brakes for the blind corners. I did meet a few vehicles along here, with the drivers all looking surprised to meet anyone else.

A queue for temporary lights at Dorrington held me up a bit then I enjoyed a tailwind assisted run past Ryton to Condover and home.

A great ride once I'd made myself get out.

21.1 miles at 12.5 mph average





Picturesque looking farm near Pontesbury.





View from the Pulverbatch to Wilderley road. It was quite hazy today.





A little bluebell-filled dingle after Wilderley.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

Today is a rest day, so just a pootle to the farm shop to get some fruit, and a ride round the pretty village of Blewbury because it was a nice day. Which bike did I take? I hear you ask, why, I took the Dawes Kingpin is my cheery reply. Well, it doesn’t get out much. 4.44 if your imperial miles.


----------



## Gunk (7 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Today is a rest day, so just a pootle to the farm shop to get some fruit, and a ride round the pretty village of Blewbury because it was a nice day. Which bike did I take? I hear you ask, why, I took the Dawes Kingpin is my cheery reply. Well, it doesn’t get out much. 4.44 if your imperial miles.
> View attachment 520641
> 
> 
> ...



That’s a lovely bike, from a more gentle era.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s a lovely bike, from a more gentle era.


Yup, fifty two years old that bike, hand built by men who wore brown work coats with pencils in the breast pocket and a roll up behind their ear.


----------



## colly (7 May 2020)

Thursday afternoon and it's ride o'clock already.

I have new tubless tyres on my bike. The front I was having problems getting the air to stay in. Pump it up..........it goes down. I've tried holding the wheel underwater in the pond...........no bubbles. Come out in the morning and it's down. Again. 
I pumped it up again last night..........this morning it was still inflated  

So just after 2pm I set off in the warm, brilliant, sunshine. No plan as to where I would go or end up. In fact it was up to East Keswick via Moortown. Then down to and across The Wharfe and Linton:




Excuse the finger.
Then I took the cycle track from the site of the old Wetherby Station up to Spofforth:





The left track is Spofforth the right is Wetherby

In Spofforth is a castle, which has been posted on here before but why let a good pic go to waste huh?











and the cottages over looking the castle:





From there it was a long gentle climb up Haggs Road all the way to Harrogate by pass otherwise known as the A658 and after putting up with a little bit of traffic it was a left down to Kirkby Overblow and a lovely view across Wharfedale:





I had a call from a pal while I was stopped and I found out it was gone 4pm I decided it was time to make tracks homeward seeing as I was cooking dinner tonight. 
Down then to Harewood Bridge and up Harewood Bank. That was the plan but the bloody front tyre needed air. Again again. 
Then on Harewood Bank.........
Slip, slip, slip. Clunk, clunk, clunk. It sounds to me like a need a new chain. It was a trial getting up, constantly jerking a clunking away. 
Get up I eventually did and a quick run past the gates to Harewood House and through Wyke and it was Slaid Hill past the park and home.
A not to shabby, gentle ride in the sun. Never mind the chain and the tyre.

31.7 miles and 2100 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48416907


----------



## Mike_P (7 May 2020)

Like too many things today the post homework ride did not go as anticipated. A main problem could have been the new shoes, a pair of yellow Northwave ones bought late last year which are highly ventilated so left in their box for warmer days. There was an initial problem in that although I had fitted SPD mounts to them the cleats were absent – quickly resolved and the ride showed the alignment was spot on, although I did discover that uniquely compared to all other shoes I have the right shoe was not happy interfacing with the pedal when not clipped in.

Typically the blue skies by now had vanished and it was overcast and as the Defy headed up the long Oaker Bank moisture was evident in the air. This was in anticipation of a loop pass Little Armscliffe but turning onto Penny Pot road closure signs appeared further enforced by a no cycling beyond here sign; the road it transpired had been made one way eastbound to cope with the masses making a new “essential journey” to a reopened recycling site.

As a consequence forced towards Hampsthwaite which I was not enthralled by given its recent frequency of visits so once across the A59 turned onto West Lane, although not quite sure what its west of. I had to sneak pass a horse and then made a complete mess of changing gears to cope with the turn off the steeply descending road onto the climbing Hollings Lane which the Defy responded to by throwing its chain off. Once that was sorted out decided to do the longer Nidd Brearton loop and discovered a set of TTLs had sprung up on the A61 in Killinghall, not an usual occurrence there – the village properly holds a record for the frequency of TTLs.

Nearing Nidd the moisture occurred again in greater quantity and I decided to skip the Brearton section and head straight through Nidd again in a new PR. Back through the TTLs and then the wind although light was a noticeable headwind. 13.57 miles @ 13.7mph avg 774ft climbed. And to add to list of things that went awry today no video recorded so no pictures.


----------



## Donger (7 May 2020)

Great pictures of the Kaiserstuhl, @Andy in Germany. I envy you your new stamping ground. Once all this pandemic business is out of the way you will also have a real treat in store. Take a trip across the river at Breisach and drive a few miles beyond Colmar and you'll have the Alsace Route des Vins to enjoy on daytrips from there. The wine country villages along the edge of the Vosges are simply stunning. Just about all of them are.

I've been doing much more mundane rides around central Gloucestershire. 1.5 hour lockdown rides of about 20 miles each. 138 miles so far in May, being a new weekly record for me ... so heading for a new monthly record on top of last month's new record. I just wish I was able to explore somewhere new like you can.
Cheers, _Envious of Gloucester_.


----------



## Jenkins (8 May 2020)

Another day of bright sunshine and nothing else to do, so I set out to complete the 100km per month challenge for May. In the end I effectively did Sundays's ride with a couple of extra bits and a little loop into Felixstowe tacked on to the end to make up the distance. Beautiful warm day, light winds and a little bit hazy on the coast, with more of the same promised for the next couple of days.














https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459


----------



## geocycle (8 May 2020)

Cloudy VE Day ride to Arnside. Gorgeous tree tunnels around Walton and Silverdale. Lots of cyclists out today taking advantage of the bank holiday. Despite the clouds it was great to get out and stretch my eyes.


----------



## Knightly85 (8 May 2020)

Just short of 15 miles today, so many cyclists on the road. Must of been overtaken 20 times (possibly even lapped if someone was doing the same route as me) started to get embarrassing! Need to get my fitness up.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2020)

Mild, humid and overcast out with barely a breath of wind which I thought might be fairly good conditions to try a quick blast anti-clockwise round the short version of my Acton Burnell route. I used the Raleigh and was travelling light this time, with just a multitool and the essentials to fix a puncture.

The roads were the quietest I've seen them so far for motor traffic and there weren't many people out walking either. I wasn't really paying full attention to the number of cyclists - I think it was about 12. All this meant that for most of the ride I could really press on, but even so I had to come to a stop for three tractors and to wait for the appropriate gap to pass a couple of walkers and a jogger.

The bike really went well and if I was coming to this with fresher legs than I have today I might even have gone a bit quicker.

17.17 miles today in _exactly _1 hour moving time. The fastest average I've achieved on this bikeand with room for improvement.

No photo stops today as you may have guessed.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 May 2020)

A 14 mile bimble. Very warm and sunny today. Probably less traffic today than at any other day during the lockdown.

My usual route done.


----------



## gavgav (8 May 2020)

I observed the 2 minute VE Day silence, stood outside with the bike and then set off into the lovely warm sunshine. Muggy and hardly a breath of wind.

At contrast to @Rickshaw Phil I found loads of traffic in Meole Brace and then the main road to Annscroft was busier than I think I’ve ever seen it!! This included moron number 1 who drifted across onto my side of the road, so they were closer to me, than the verge on their side and moron number 2 who over took me, whilst a motorcycle was coming the other way, forcing him to swerve out of the way.

Thankfully, once I’d passed Annscroft, things quietened down to what i’d expected, as I climbed up through Longden and on to Pulverbatch. I’ve not ridden it in that direction, for ages and I’d forgotten how much of a Climb it is, 550ft in fact.

I then turned onto the scenic lanes, through Wilderley, ploughing through clouds of St Marks flies and paused for a chocolate bar and drink, at the spot with the best view over a good proportion of Shropshire.

I had some entertainment, whilst doing so, as a tractor towing a large implement, came to the junction I was at, turned towards Dorrington and immediately stopped to open a gate, for the field it wanted to go into, filling the road completely. A small daihatsu then came barrelling down from the Longmynd direction, around the corner and locked up completely as he skidded to a stop. He then reverses back into the road I’m stood in, just as the tractor driver gets back in the cab and turns into the field. Car then wheel spins away towards Dorrington, hasn’t seen the 2 cyclists, who were patiently waiting for the tractor and had to slam brakes on again and reverse back into the road again 😂 I think the words are “calm down dear”

I enjoyed the descent down to Dorrington, pausing only a couple of times for tractors towing large trailers, crossed the A49 with ease and had a traffic free ride all the way to Condover and Betton Abbots, before queuing through the traffic lights towards home.

20.75 miles with more climbing today at 1113ft and 13.5mph avg

Edit: completely forgot to mention the WWII plane that flew over, whilst I was stood watching the tractor entertainment!


----------



## Mike_P (8 May 2020)

A late morning outing on the Defy today before the heat had the potential to build up. North to Ripley and then, as traffic seemed limited, a rare direct south-eastwards ride on the initially twisty and upwards in part B6165 in a new PR before turning off through Scotton and Farnham. Heading down, relatively speaking given the lumpy terrain, towards Copgrove, an episode of Chicken Run had occurred.




Limited VE day celebrations could be seen, largely restricted to flags which made the public houses passed seem even more sad as most would, it could have been anticipated, be fully decked out but were devoid of anything. In Burton Leonard I did a double take, yes it was a VE day scarecrow (far left of the photo).




South on the A61 from Wormald Green with straight away a set of TTLs encountered. For the first time on a “lockdown” ride I had taken something to eat with me and planned to stop at South Stainley but everywhere readily available off the A61 seemed to be baking in the sun so I tackled the climb south and then pulled in at shady entrance way. Further on along the A61 a bus passed with an appropriate message on its rear display for the day.




Plenty of cyclists out, most greeting. 20.17 miles @ 14.9mph avg 1106ft climbed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> I observed the 2 minute VE Day silence, stood outside with the bike and then set off into the lovely warm sunshine. Muggy and hardly a breath of wind.
> 
> At contrast to @Rickshaw Phil I found loads of traffic in Meole Brace and then the main road to Annscroft was busier than I think I’ve ever seen it!! This included moron number 1 who drifted across onto my side of the road, so they were closer to me, than the verge on their side and moron number 2 who over took me, whilst a motorcycle was coming the other way, forcing him to swerve out of the way.
> 
> ...


I wonder if WF Kerswell drives a Daihatsu?

(For those outside the area, WF Kerswell is a prolific letter-writer to the local paper and the road Gav mentions leads to the village he claims to live in. I recall one of his rants in particular - about dangerous cyclists who come hurtling off the Long Mynd at 70 miles per hour.)


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 May 2020)

Just a short ride today to get some eggs from my nearby text and collect farm. If I cycle directly there it is only 3 miles so I go a longer route (of course) making 12.4 miles in total. It felt very humid out today and my legs were telling me something, like we are tired. I`d been out the last three days doing over 22 each time and felt good but today was a different story. It did`nt help much by running into flies and swallowing one, pesky little blighter. 104 miles this week and today was the warmest at 21oC.
Plenty of single white male drivers out, no close passes but certainly making sure that their right foot gets plenty of exercise.
Enjoy the weather as it is due to change on Sunday.


----------



## roley poley (8 May 2020)

Many meanderthals 3 abreast oblivious to nature or traffic shirtless getting a bit of sun to the back of their necks as they dragged knuckles and dogs along a local bridleway never been like this before at least they had plenty of larger to stay hydrated. I went back on the road .


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2020)

Another ride on the Defy after the seized bolt on the TCR became a snapped bolt due to my ham fisted mechanicing . Waited till after lunch before heading out ,Dropped down the hill from home as I entered the island I spotted a rider coming from my right as I had to stop at the lights he got past me I closed the gap to about 5m and rediscovered drafting as I have been riding solo all year it's quite a novelty  . For the next 3 miles we swapped places several times both keeping a respectful distance had a quick chat as we stopped at some temporary lights . We parted company soon afterwards .I headed up the Wreake valley on the flatter side to Asfordby were I crossed the A607 were the terrain becomes a lot more rolling . Some nice lanes back to Gaddesby which I hadn't riden for sometime back to Rearsby were I rejoined the outward route and retraced my route home 33.2 miles with 1572ft of upness at @16.8 mph which on the Defy is pretty rapid . It was nice spotting all the VE decorations quite a few really good efforts . While out riding I got thinking when did I last ride with someone ? ,Check Strava on returning home to discover it was new years Day with @Supersuperleeds begining to miss riding with friends and cafe stops .




Coffee stop at home question shop bought or homemade ? Just to let you know the shop bought one is the one with the flag if theres any confusion
Answer both


----------



## chriswoody (8 May 2020)

A nice warm day for a change, so I headed out into one of my favourite sections of forest. The first 7 kilometres is along quiet country lanes and crops were starting to appear in the fields. Every ride is different at the moment as spring slowly advances the canopy gets ever thicker and plants of all varieties bloom in the clearings. After a few kilometres of dirt trails the ride hits it's first gravel fire road and for several kilometres I fly along listening to the bird song and the gentle hiss of gravel under the tires. Then the first section of sand is heralded by a fox breaking cover and running across the track in front of me. 

The sand is an absolute blast to ride on, I've recently fitted some 44mm tires and they provided so much more grip than the narrow 38mm I had on before, the bike is still sliding around, but in a much more controllable way. Further on, on blasting down some narrow single track between the trees, intently scanning the track ahead, when a loud rustle causes me to look up and I see a Buzzard flying down the track in front of me. I watch for a while as he slowly gains height then circle over the trees above me. The ride then meanders on past large log piles from the recent spring tree felling, before slowly emerging from the forest and back onto quiet lanes before arriving home. 

35 kilometres in total, a nice afternoon ride in the glorious spring sun.


----------



## gavgav (8 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I wonder if WF Kerswell drives a Daihatsu?
> 
> (For those outside the area, WF Kerswell is a prolific letter-writer to the local paper and the road Gav mentions leads to the village he claims to live in. I recall one of his rants in particular - about dangerous cyclists who come hurtling off the Long Mynd at 70 miles per hour.)


I wrote a response back to him, over that said letter 🤣 I asked him when the Tour de France had been re-routed to include the Longmynd and even they would be setting record times at that speed! Not sure if it even got printed?!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 May 2020)

A lovely ride. A whizz down to Yealmpton and then up to Wirston and Westlake. Down into Ermington and along to Ivybridge.
From there I did the reverse of my new favourite ride up to Harford, such a pretty Lane, with views of the moor.
Cornwood and Sparkwell, then back to Worston. Dunstone and the coast road home.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3418973281


----------



## Chromatic (8 May 2020)

Similar start to my ride on Wednesday, from Gloucester up the A38, turned right at The Odessa pub heading to Tredington, stopped for pic of church there before heading back meandering my way through Stoke Orchard, Boddington, Staverton and Down Hatherley.
Traffic quite light on the roads and my stop to look at the motorway showed fewer vehicles on there than for quite a while. Lots of cyclists out.
21 miles.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 May 2020)

It was a choice between a VE day street party / virus spreadathon on my road, or a ride out this afternoon. I opted for the latter and was joined by my wife and daughter. 
Just 7 miles or so, some light off road, some cycle ways, really lovely out. We came across two stranded ladies on a trail who had borrowed their sons' mountain bikes and one had had a mishap, the chain had come off the front chainring on the inside and wedged absolutely solid between / beyond the frame and the chainring. So large amounts of brute force later they were back on their way, with a tip to get the limit screw checked. 
I had a break at a peaceful cemetery while an all too energetic daughter performed perpetual laps of the roundabout while she waited for me to have a drink.


----------



## Gunk (8 May 2020)

Her saddle looks a bit low


----------



## pawl (8 May 2020)

Just past 500 miles Not bad for a rickety fair weather cyclist.


----------



## Donger (8 May 2020)

Socially distanced partying all the way from Quedgeley and through the villages of Elmore, Longney and Saul this afternoon. Little family groups with picnic tables and chairs out in their front gardens and on the road verges all the way. As I rode through Epney, a horse and trap came by in the opposite direction, bedecked in red, white and blue and driven by a guy in WW2 army fatigues and accompanied by a lady in old fashioned nurse's uniform. "We'll Meet Again" was blaring out from somewhere on board. It made me smile.
Another thoroughly enjoyable 18 mile ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (8 May 2020)

Another tour of Whixall lanes today in the warm sunshine. Started to Northwood, Hollinswood, over the canal to Fenns Bank then back over the canal to Alkington, Hollinswood again, Lower Houses, Coton, Coton Wood, Prees, over the railway line back to Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Northwood where I pulled over to let a tractor and silage trailer past having managed to avoid them for the rest of the ride and back home. To be fair to the local farmers most of them manage to give me more room than the school run traffic does. Back to more normal numbers of people about walking although there are still a few extra cyclists out. 20.7 miles @15.5mph. A not very good picture from the bridge over the railway on the lane into Prees.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 May 2020)

Another lovely Spring day. I thought I'd check to see how the rehab is going by taking on more miles with the addition of some hills. So it was off around the standard run for Coddington and Peg's Farm. The Munsley lump was fine and soon I was climbing steeply up and over to Woolhope Cockshoot for the ramp up and over for Canwood and then Woolhope. Again I climbed up onto the ridge to eventually drop to Much Marcle. I took the usual run back by Brooms Green and the Castlemorton Lanes. That run back went quite briskly so I think all is well with the rehab. 56 smiles


----------



## C R (8 May 2020)

Another short loop round the lanes through Kempsey, Croome and back via Wadborough and Littleworth. Some street parties still going on, wonder what effect this might have on infection rates.

Warm, muggy and overcast, but hardly any wind, and I think I set a personal best in this route. Good fun, if a bit short.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (8 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Her saddle looks a bit low


It is, but she's only just transitioned to a big bike and the saddle is going up bit by bit, ride by ride. If I did the whole "near straight leg" thing immediately she'd not reach the floor. We're just working on finding our sweet spot between safe and efficient. But thank you!


----------



## Jenkins (8 May 2020)

Having done a bit of shopping for my mum & stepdad this morning, the plan for the afternoon was to go out for a relaxed 50k in the sunshine using the Pickenflick flatbar. As with most of my rides at the moment this was to be the anti-clockwise loop out to Westerfield, but it was so nice that I caried on a bit to Claydon and along Paper Mill Lane. There was a quick stop for a snack bar at a footbridge over the River Gipping where it appears that the levels are back to normal after the heavy rain at the start of the year.
This pic from March




And how it was today - what can't be seen is how clear the water is.




I then headed back to Ipswich via Bramford & Sproughton, then down to Nacton & Levington on the run home so that the 50k became 50 miles instead!
Load of people out on bikes & on foot again, plus a fair number of small (socially distanced) gatherings of people for VE Day, or others who appeared to have just set up deck chairs in their front gardens just to watch the world go by.







https://www.strava.com/activities/3419447395


----------



## wafter (9 May 2020)

Yesterday was a bit different as I had various reasons for a socially-distanced return to the family homestead, 15-20 miles outside the city.

I've done the journey a million times by car but never on the bike; partially because the most direct route is a fast and unintersting A-road and there's usually something bulky to be carried.

Given the circumstances it seemed like an ideal time to leave the car alone (with all the usual benefits for all concerned) so I planned an alternative route on Google maps; a few miles longer than the most direct option but avoiding the main road almost completely; passing through some villages and almost exclusively on quiet, pleasant country roads.

I had a pretty good idea of the route but as an insurance policy my mapped journey was converted to a .gpx file and uploaded to my head unit in case I happened to take a wrong turn anywhere.

While the distance involved was totally manageable compared to some of my usual rides, I'm used to cycling for other purposes (shopping, pub) and I know the area fairly well, there was still a bit of apprehension attached to this ride. I guess this was because it was actually for a purpose and I've only ever done the journey in a car - which somehow made it seem less viable on a bike (usually utility rides are shorter and replace journeys that would otherwise have been done on foot) .

I stepped out of the house into bright sunshine just before our socially-distanced, garden-based, VE-themed "street party" was due to start since I didn't fancy having to keep up false patriotic appearances with the neighbours. Several miles in (having passed various gazebo's being erected, bits of garden furniture being arranged and union flags being draped) I realised I'd forgetting to instigate the route on my head unit but didn't want to restart my ride so I was, to an extent, on my own after all..

The 2nd b*llock was dropped in Kidlington; paranoia about inadvertantly finding myself on the A34 meaning I took an early turn and headed east to Islip rather than continuing north to Hampton Poyle. No big deal though; only a mile or two out of the way. Onward to Bletchingdon, before randomly meeting a mate and his family on the other side of Kirlington.. A suitably distant chat was had with the 3rd and 4th friends I'd actually been in the presence of since the start of lockdown.

Back on my way I eventually reached a point where I had to decide between the last leg on the main A-road or cross-country. I've walked the latter many times and figured it was worth a shot on the bike since it was close to home and would sack off the main road almost completely. I peeled off down the gravelly, max 8-ish percent farm track that was smooth enough as long as you could avoid the potholes; lightly dragging the brakes periodically in preparation for the bend at the bottom as while the tyres' grip under braking has earned my confidence, I'm less eager to explore their limits of lateral adhesion..

On the other side of the bend I climbed to a gate and into a large grassed field with a fair downward slope. The ground was tolerably smooth and the bike rolled well with minimal fuss down to the gate at the bottom. Finally I followed the outskirts of the next field for a few hundred yards, along a thin track lined with deepish grass and nettles; having no choice but to plough through and hope there were not substantial obstacles hidden within.

Finally it was out onto the main road for the final few hundred yards into the village and home, with a palpable sense of achievement and my idealistic convictions of the humble bike as a practical means of transport reinforced. This was aided by the CdF's versatility in making short work of the grass and gravel I'd never have even considered navigating on a more road-focussed bike.

Having ridden for years it still excites me to think / pleases me to experience how this relatively simple, cost-effective mechanical device can so drastically expand the range and speed of the human body when operating under its own power 

I have a few things to do today (including hopefully passing on my skip-rescue Scandi town bike on to its new custodian) then it'll be back to Oxford. Perusing my route on the map illustrated to me the proximity of the Oxford canal at many points; so I'm tempted to try this route on the return leg. It's a little longer and I know the surface will be less comfortable, the speeds lower and necessary concentration higher; while I suspect the tow paths might be littered with pedestrians (especially the nearer to the city I get) but I guess I can always bail at one of the bridges along the route and complete the journey by road as necessary


----------



## geocycle (9 May 2020)

Nice challenging ride today. Up the 20% climbs of Littledale and Jubilee Tower then the lovely village of Abbeystead. Just 53km but 830m of up. Good views across the bay to the Lake District. Stopped for contemplation at the Shepherds Church, Nether Wyresdal. Curious message above the gate meant to be taken spiritually rather than literally I guess.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 May 2020)

I managed a bimble today. Very hot here. Scorchio in fact. Very little traffic on the roads . 1 cyclist, one new mum pushing a pushchair and no one else. It is hard to believe that according to the weather people tomorrow is going to be cold and miserable.


----------



## Donger (9 May 2020)

Yea! Something actually happened today. I got out earlier to avoid the hordes on a longer than usual ride and ended up catching sight of a really rather good Severn Bore completely unexpectedly. After being held up by a chance (socially distanced) meeting with George from our cycling club, I arrived at the waterfront in Epney just a few minutes before the bore was due. This was obvious by the well-spaced little family groups and individual cyclists waiting along the flood wall.:




These two swans didn't know what was about to hit them. "It's behind you!":




They soon realised. Time to get the flock outta here:




I carried on to Arlingham, where I paused a while for a drink. The Severn was not far from breaching its banks by then. Newnham on Severn (background) was now Newnham on Sea:




As we have cold and apparently very windy weather coming tomorrow, I was determined to clock up a few extra miles today, so I carried on to Frampton, Whitminster and the A38 before returning via Epney and then tagging on an extra 2 or 3 miles at the end, bringing up 32.3 miles this morning. My longest ride since March. By the time I got home, I reckon everyone in Gloucestershire who owns a bike was out on it. Lovely weather for it, but I'm glad I beat the rush.
Enjoy your rides everyone.
_Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (9 May 2020)

A twenty mile ride today with leaden legs. It was lovely out. Plenty of cyclists and horses about.











https://www.strava.com/activities/3422961894


----------



## Old jon (9 May 2020)

More blue sky! There seems to be unlimited amounts of it just lately, and one of my bikes needs a ride. Gears today, just in case I find some hills to ride up. And down, of course.

Headingley first, after the now usual wander through the town centre. And it has just occurred to me, forty one miles later, that it would be as easy to ride past the University (OK Parkinson’s Library) to reach the same place. Just for a change. Anyway, across the Ring Road and take the left fork onto Otley Old Road, all the way up to Cookridge. Then after leaving the houses behind, take the left turn for the climb past the airport to the A658, Bradford to Harrogate Road. Admiring all the parked aeroplanes on the way.

Turn right for the whizzzzz down Pool Bank, maybe I should ride up it at least once this year? Ride to Otley, do not stop for a munch, cross the Wharfe and ride up Billam’s Hill. This leads to the left turn onto Weston Lane which takes me to Weston itself. After the steepest little climb of the ride, or maybe the approach wears the legs out before reaching the hard bit. Next along the valley is Askwith, the views over to Ilkley Moor start to open out and there is more downhill mixed in.



Just before reaching Denton Bridge a rattle started. Why Denton I know not, the village of that name is a mile or so away. Closer on the other side of the river is Wheatley, or Ben Rhydding a bit further up the hill. Anyway, I crossed the bridge and fixed the rattle, the bike was pointing towards Otley so that is the way I rode. Around the bypass and up Leeds Road, admiring the views. Almost at the top a couple on bikes with child on child seat were also admiring the views, stopped. If I ever take a camera, spelt e - x - c - u - s - e, maybe I will stop there too. Certainly not taking a child!

Through Bramhope, changes little, and at the end of the village turn left to climb Kings Road yet again. Turn right at the top and pedal gently through Adel, lots of pedestrians this morning. Then back through Headingley to Kirkstall. Passing Woodrup’s bike shop on the way back, there was an impressive queue outside, and I wanted to buy some new tyre levers, hmmm, next week maybe. The last stretch home made the miles felt, but still I smiled. For all that I looked for hills this morning, I only climbed 233 feet more than the last ride in what I called the flatlands. Maybe my knowledge of the area is lacking?

A stretched out collection of loops, maybe?


----------



## Arjimlad (9 May 2020)

Commons and churches were the themes of my 25 mile exercise ride this morning. Lots of lovely cyclists out enjoying the amazing weather & scenery as well. Wonderful !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2020)

After a bit of a slow start this morning I wanted to get out and make the most of another lovely warm and sunny morning before the change that's forecast for tomorrow. I could feel the legs a bit after the exertions yesterday so something a little less energetic was called for. I took the knockabout bike and headed over Lyth Hill to meander round the lanes to Stapleton, Castle Pulverbatch, Wrentnall, Oaks, Plealey, Arscott, Annscroft and back over Lyth Hill.

Although the legs were tired, they felt okay as long as I moderated the pace a little. There were quite a few people out walking or cycling and Lyth Hill was popular today. I decided to take an alternative route on the other side of the hill and headed down Green Lane which is what it says and quite rough to ride but enjoyable. It's quite a while since I rode along here and one of the houses seems to have been completey rebuilt.

Down at Exfords Green there were a few cyclists as I'd expected and a bit of motor traffic but from Stapleton I only saw one vehicle and one cyclist the whole way to Church Pulverbatch. The main road through Pulverbatch was surprisingly busy (I'm sure the chap cruising along in his Aston Martin was on an essential journey ) but I didn't stay on this road long, choosing to dive down a little alternative lane to Wrentnall, which as hoped was completely deserted.

The views from Oaks were as good as they could be on such a nice day and I had the road to Plealey to myself. I took to a lane that cuts across to Arscott (also deserted) where there was an impressively large Union Jack at one of the cottages.

Not much traffic at Annscroft and the climb up the hill from this side seemed nice and easy taken slow. After crossing Lyth Hill again I encountered three drivers who didn't think that they should slow for a cyclist even though it was my priority due to parked cars on their side of the road . Getting quite frustrated by this.

I extended the ride a bit at the end and was sad to get back really as I could have just trundled round like this for hours on such a nice day.

18.7 miles at 10.9 mph average. A rather different pace from yesterday.





Looking in the direction of Pulverbatch from Lyth Hill.





Green Lane.






Taking the quiet way to Wrentnall.





About to start descending from Oaks. It is quite high up here.





Couldn't they have found a bigger one?





On the track across Lyth Hill.


----------



## Mike_P (9 May 2020)

Couple of tweaks to the Defy for todays ride; replaced the too small Lezyne saddle bag with the spare, an expanding Lidl one. Reason was I decided the spare inner tube would be better in a concealed saddle bag than the exposed to the sun in the mesh topped top tube box it was in, which also meant that got removed. Also the Go Pro had been rattling so I slipped a thin piece of card in the mount 
A mid-morning departure initially on the reverse of yesterdays route as far as Wormald Green on the A61; new PRs gained on the Ripley bypass and a further on the climb away from the A61 west towards Markington. From there went north-west along NCN67 on Westerns Lane to its junction with NCN688, The Way of the Roses, along Watergate Road/How Hill Road. Headed west on that NCN, which includes the 6.2% average climb of the west end of Watergate Road – with a 12-34 cassette on it posed no problems unlike the cyclist I had almost caught up with who was zig zagging across the road and it ultimately became a interesting balance of staying socially distanced and not stalling on the climb.





Continued west on the 2.7 mile drag, with another PR, of Carless House Lane. There is one welcome brief decent about halfway where it makes a change to see an eastbound cyclist having to pedal




There were many cyclists along the route and towards the western end of Carless House Lane I socially distanced from one I had caught up with – in normal times it would have been tempting to ride alongside and in the conversation suggest at an opportune moment he raised his saddle as his riding motion was very bandy legged Then around Brimham Rocks.




The usual parked cars at every possible opportunity were absent and the car park entrance coned off; another PR beyond that. Left the NCN to head down to Ripley which in the undulating terrain means the odd climb; the 4.5% avg climb of Spring House Wood being knocked off with another PR and thereafter what seemed to be a horse road blockage averted itself as their riders turned them onto a bridleway.




Wind was favourable for change heading south west from Killinghall and a full minute quicker than on Thursday for the 1.09 miles. 24.79 miles @14.4mph avg, 1788ft climbed – those stats were once again made awkward by the Strava mobile app updating once again and the authorised connection of the Wahoo having to be reset before it would upload.


----------



## DCBassman (9 May 2020)

A shorter ride today, usual NCN 27, out to the Leg O'Mutton ramp and back, simply to ensure mileage in double figures.
11.03 miles, 9.9mph avg, 762ft gain.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 May 2020)

It was great to get out today, I’ve been so busy at work that cycling has taken a bit of a back seat in recent weeks.
A gentle spin in the sun, just over 52 miles with an average of 14.3 mph.


----------



## gavgav (9 May 2020)

Out again to make the most of the stunning weather, before the Arctic blast arrives tomorrow. It felt like proper Summer today, even warmer and sunnier than yesterday.

I meandered through Sutton Farm estate, to avoid the roadworks on the main road and then joined Wenlock Rd, out to Betton Abbots, Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Frodesley and Longnor. With hardly a breath of wind, it was perfect conditions and traffic was much quieter today, than yesterday.

I paused for water at Longnor and then enjoyed completely quiet lanes to Ryton and Dorrington, where crossing the A49 was easy, due to the traffic lights for the roadworks. I then took the lane from Netley, to the A49, which is still as horrific a surface, as ever, but someone has done some home repairs in the biggest craters, with some stone, which probably helps cars, but doesn’t do much for a racing bike on thin wheels......

Brief traffic free section on the A49, before heading through Stapleton, Exfords Green, Annscroft, Hook-a-Gate, Meole Brace and home.

22.98 miles at 13.7mph avg. I must admit I could feel the legs a bit, today, following all of the recent cycling and so a few rest days might be in order now.


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2020)

My son and I got out this afternoon on the mountain bikes, just a nice 12 mile gentle ride along the Thames, though Oxford. Far too many people around, but still very nice to get out in the glorious weather.


----------



## colly (9 May 2020)

Fed up with sitting in the garden reading and watching the bloody rats taking th p***, a short spin out was called for just to stretch the legs.
Local roads and Roundhay Park including a climb of Elemete Lane just to add interest. Quite a lot of people in the park but seeing as it's a big place no one was within 25 meters of me. No electronic stuff but I have plotted it on RWGPS

7.3miles and 550 ft Fixed wheel.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32583937


----------



## Mr Celine (9 May 2020)

Late write up of Friday's ride. While lockdown still holds I have some unfinished main road business. The objective was the B6368 which is certainly never a busy road (and it's not clear why it's even classified) but it's only accessible via busy main roads at either end. It also has some nice hills.
First photo stop was for a pic of Dere Street. Above the back wheel in the dip between the two plantations rising from left to right can be seen some linear crop marks which turn 90 degrees before running parallel to the edge of the plantation on the right, up to the horizon at the middle of the biggest gap between wind turbines -




... the view is looking towards Rome.
Shortly after this point the road takes the line of Dere Street, but only for about 337 roman feet. (106 ells or 100 metres. Other measurements are available). Next picture is from that part of the route, looking north over the Firth of Forth to Fife. What appear to be a row of white dashes are actually empty moored cruise ships. 




After a steep descent it's back to climbing again, on the A68 up Soutra Hill. I stopped briefly for another photo. It being VE day a photo of some white cliffs seemed appropriate. To the right of centre of this photo is the conical hill of Berwick Law and further to the right of that is the small white blob of the Bass Rock. The white cliffs of Dover are made of chalk, the white cliffs of the Bass are actually granite covered in shite, or guano if you prefer.




I turned off the A68 on to the A697, which on a normal Friday afternoon would be full of sales reps speeding back south but today was empty, as was the A6089 towards Kelso. I turned for home into a stiff headwind. One more photo stop, at Greenknowe Tower, the only sort of safe accommodation in these parts in the sixteenth century. 





Briefly back on the A68. I am of course exceptionally grateful to the NHS and believe we should all stay safe. Preferably by not overtaking across double white lines on a blind bend where oncoming traffic, if using the overtaking lane, is very fast.





I'm going about 20mph there BTW. 

The map of my perambulations -




54.7 miles @ 16.1 mph, 851.3m up.


----------



## wafter (9 May 2020)

Today, the return journey to Oxford!

I decided to give the canal a crack as I'm a boring sod and appreciate that any experience that might broaden my horizons should probably be taken.

Essential tasks mostly complete, I rode to the next village and joined the tow path. This being a generous term for what was essentially a stretch of rough, grassed-over singletrack next to the canal. Just a mile in my front wheel crashed down into an unseen hole (hidden by the grass) and the sinking feeling in my stomach was instantly validated by glancing down to see my tyre was almost completely flat, with air audibly pishing out of it 

I got down to it, flipping the bike over and electing to repair the tube rather than replace it with my spare as I wanted to keep a known-good one in case anything went wrong further down the line. Following 18 minutes of faffing, two patches and an ominous, knowing warning about thorns further down the canal from a passing walker, I was on my way again. Chalk one up to the "should have gone tubeless" argument..

This first part of the journey wasn't particularly fun; slow (I reckon around 6-7mph), mentally and physically tiring and uncomfortable - partially as I'd whacked a load of air into both tyres in an effort to guard against further pinch flats. I did pass a solitary lock-keeper's cottage I've often eyed from atop a distant local hill on various walks, so it was interesting to find myself right next to it instead.

Things got more "interesting" as I got to the next village on the route and the tow path basically disappeared, turning into a roughly-defined track through a cow field. It was still rough, more technical and had some fair undulations, but I was grateful for the additional space.

As I continued the surfaces became sporadically-different but gradually improved. Rough patches persisted but were interspersed with the occasional flat, smoothish gravelly section; upon which I took the opportunity to crank up the speed a bit - mindful of how painfully slow it had been so far.

I had to shout ahead to encourage various dog walkers, joggers and families to GTFO of my way, some were more swift in doing so than others but all were obliging and good-natured (well, some of the dogs were a pain; especially the yappy little sod who really didn't like me returning his accusatory barks in kind). I had to abandon my "gestures only" communication as more often than not I didn't have the balls to take my hands off the rapidly oscilating bars, so smiled as I passed and furnished my gratitude verbally once past in the hope of inhailing less of their breath.

I saw quite a few other cyclists too; all of whom were on MTBs as evidently they all knew better than to attempt this route on a trumped-up road bike... 

The scenery was fantastic in places, with the odd shady spot and what looked like a nice walkway on the other side of the canal near Tackley.. although unfortunately I was usually paying too much attention to the ground directly in front of me to appreciate my wider environment, which was a shame.. but better than getting another flat or ending up in the canal!

The quality of the route really improved once I passed Enslow; with the provision of a proper, surfaced, reasonably smooth path. This coupled with the wide, meandering canal, expansive fields and really nice deep, immersive techno mix I was listening to really perked the ride up. I took a few pictures along the way but the only one that really turned out OK was this one - at the bridge outside Shipton-on-Cherwell:






At this point I knew I'd got the back of the journey broken; a pleasing outcome from my initial concerns about abandoning the tow path at the next available opportunity to continue on-road in preference to four hours of knackering, bone-jarring crawling..

I continued through Thrupp and past Kidlington, passing many boat-dwellers; who seem to have a penchant for small dogs and Black & Decker workmates. I passed one tattooed bloke who was hard at it, fashioning something with a serious looking rope-driven saw (the correct name of which escapes me). Surfaces continued to change but were managable, my journey now punctuated by the increasingly frequent aroma of BBQs and weed..

Out the other side of Kidlington I hit a diversion on the tow path and broke away down the national cycle route to Wolvercote; emerging onto the blissfully smooth tarmac - a very, very welcome transition! I carried on into town on the Woodstock road and had a bit of a mooch about as I didn't quite feel like home and was enjoying the speed and comfort of the tarmac.

I ended up riding along the high street again and with a bit of a tail wind (I think) I had another crack at my favourite new Strava segment; setting another PB thanks to the minimal traffic. A few more PBs rolled in on the way home; helping me to feel utterly spent by the time I got back. My back aches and I suspect so will my arms, neck and shoulders tomorrow. My face and neck are cooked (despite using sun tan cream), my legs are a little tired and I think I've probably got vibration-white-finger too 

While glad I did the ride for the experience it's not something I'd care to repeat in a hurry; at least not from as far out. The stretch out to Enslow from Oxford was nice enough and could be integrated into a more road-based route in future, though.

All in all I managed a shade under 30 miles at 12.2mph and 123bpm, although the latter is skewed low by my GPS unit's unsanctioned decision to keep recording while I repaired my puncture. Again another mostly-zone-2 effort so hopefully that should promote a bit more fat burning. This ride brings me up to 145 miles for the week and about 220 for the month


----------



## AndreaJ (9 May 2020)

Another hot sunny day with no wind so I thought I would get a longer ride in. A variation of a well used plan, started towards The Moatshed before turning to Northwood, Waterloo, Edstaston, on to Wem, over the railway line and past the cricket club to Aston, Barkers Green, briefly back to Wem, Tilley, Myddle, Burlton, Colemere, past Colemere on the sailing club side where the car park for the mere itself was all closed up, onto Lyneal, Welshampton, Newton, down a new lane between Blakemere and Newtonmere, back to Lyneal, Hampton Bank, Bettisfield, Northwood back towards home . When I got the end of our lane it looked like it would be just short of 50km which seemed a shame so carried on for a short distance before turning back and heading home. Back down to normal pre lock down numbers of people walking about most of the time now but still some extra cyclists out. Saw a police van out as well which is never seen round here. 32.21 miles @15.9mph.


----------



## C R (9 May 2020)

Loop around Wadborough with daughter 2. I will be struggling to keep up with her in no time.


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2020)

The only plan for today's ride was to do something different than the same road routes that I seem to have done for a few weeks so the decision was to use the Bootzipper 29er and go off road for a fair bit.

This started with the gravel track that runs down to the back of Felixstowe Docks - having to stop to let 4 adult deer cross the track part way - then parallel for a bit before going back up to connect with another track and then on to Felixstowe seafront. Up the Sea Road and through the Spa Gardens where some odd types were out for a stroll




then part of my regular commute and another gravel bridleway into Falkenham and the road to Newbourne and up to Waldringfield Road where there's a bridleway that runs parallel to the main road which I tried out for the first time - it's quite narrow and fairly fast, but bloody good fun in the current dry conditions. I was going to head sraight into Waldringfield, but a couple in front of me turned off onto a farm track which turned out to be signposted as another bridleway so I folllowed them. There followed a regular run along (a different) Waldringfield Road and a cut through on a restricted byway to Martlesham.




In Martlesham village itself I got a bit lost - the joys of not having a mapped ride for an area I don't normally go to - and had to double back on myself before I finally found the heathland area




and some tracks that finally came out on Dobbs Lane. Off here there's a long, wide & fast bridleway (Longstrops) that runs for over a mile to the Foxhall area and the woodland & heathland of Rushmere St. Andrew where I had no idea where I was and had fun riding around (very slowly due to the amount of walkers & iother cyclists) eventually ending up coming out just by Ipswich hospital.
Heading home from there, I made a late decision to add in the woods around the back of the Trimleys and ended up having been out for just over 3.5 hours in what may be the last of the good weather for a few days.







https://www.strava.com/activities/3424554117


----------



## skudupnorth (10 May 2020)

Managed a couple of none commuting rides this past few days including a nice evening ride.
my first one which was a nice 20 mile loop down the Bridgewater canal to the Trafford Centre across the ship canal and down the A-57 which has a fantastic shared path. 
Rode as far as Irlam locks and then headed back to Astley across Astley Moss which is not the smoothest of roads but still rideable on 23’s fitted to my Boardman fixie


----------



## 13 rider (10 May 2020)

Woke this morning and thought where the sunshine gone ? Distinctly grey and blowy checked the weather app is not going to improve . Anyway a ride was called for to keep my run of consecutive days going (798) . My self imposed target for a ride is 10 miles . After grabbing my Autumn jacket out the wardrobe and finding my full fingered gloves . It was out into the wind ,proper headwind heading to Cropston out to Swithland to Rothley then a lovely tailwind home . 11 miles done and another day ticked off I was surprised at the number of riders out thought I be the only one daft enough to be out


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2020)

We were supposed to be talking part in the Dulux London Revolution this weekend but that was Covid cancelled, so yesterday I went for a 11.5 mile run, such lovely weather. In contrast today feels we’ve gone from May weather to October weather in about eight hours! Anyway I was planning a long ride today but as the weather is so sh!t The Fragrant MrsP and I just popped out to the little Sainsbury’s for some grub. 6.5 very grey and windy miles.


----------



## Gunk (10 May 2020)

Good for you, we thought about it and decided to give it a miss today, we even lit the fire!


----------



## Mike_P (10 May 2020)

Just watched last weeks GCN News pedalling the indoor trainer - sun breaking through the clouds now but very windy


----------



## AndreaJ (10 May 2020)

Cold, grey and windy here but I thought I would go out anyway. I decided to go the wrong way round a regular route in the hope that there would be a wind assisted run home, unfortunately that meant starting into the wind to Wolverley where I turned to Horton, Foxholes, Paddolgreen, Edstaston, Abbeygreen, Hollinswood, Alkington, back to Hollinswood and the wind helped me back home from there with a PR on a Strava segment. Only saw one family group cycling and one walker.18.3 miles @15.3mph and I still dislike the wind.


----------



## footloose crow (10 May 2020)

*9 May. The Bodmin Beast*

Unexpected side effects of the corona-lockdown are that I have forgotten my PIN number, still have the same two £20 notes in my wallet since February and no longer carry any money with me when I go out on a ride. Where would spend it? I haven't seen the inside of a shop since early March. And I feel guilty every time I go out on my bike in case I have to trouble the NHS. 

To compound my guilt we have decided to drive somewhere with the bikes. You may stop reading at this point especially if you live in Wales, but the number of alternative routes from where I live is quite limited. We can all justify the unjustifiable eh? I feel like a criminal sneaking about looking for a discreet parking place. Honest officer, it is only 20 minutes drive from home. 







Madame Crow wanted to see Bodmin Moor and being electrically propelled was uninterested in my protestations of the number of hills and their steepness. I am a dutiful husband and so here we are cycling uphill for a 550 foot ascent that's starts with a mean 12% and then steepens before levelling off to a sustained 7%. Madame chats about the flowers in the hedgerows and the interesting cottages she glimpses but my view is entirely focused on the bit of road just beyond the front wheel. Spin, puff, spin, puff. 

The views from the top are extensive across the gorse yellowed moors to the giants of Cornwall, Brown Willy and Rough Tor, a stegosaurus ridge of granite tors that rises to an altitude defying 1430 feet above sea level. You have to go to Dartmoor to find higher than that. I am pleased to be there, even more pleased that the road ahead just undulates and then heads downhill. Madame often accuses me of not thinking far enough ahead and it is true; I am ignoring for the moment that what goes down must go up. I live for the thrill of downhill racing. 

We zoom through Mount Pleasant on a fast downhill, passing houses still covered in VE flags. I zoom anyway for when I turn to check on Madame she is nowhere to be seen. I stop. I wait. I study the ground. I watch the road. Time passes. I idly consider cycling back up the hill to check on her but dismiss it. Easier to wait. And wait. She was late for our wedding. 

Madame appears and shows me a photo she took with her phone. It is a highland cow, shaggy, blond with long curving horns that she found standing by the road. I didn't see it. Apparently it was very tame. Thus lateness explained. Not late at all but distracted. 

An uphill and a then a downhill, the sun is now fully out and the warmth has brought out all the flowers, stitchwort poking through the bluebells and the tall stands of cowparsley, the sweet smell of wild garlic. Another steep uphill. Every hill is short, less than 150 feet but so very steep. None is less than 10%. 






These lanes are quiet. Not just corona -quiet but 'no-one-lives here-or-drives-along -these lanes' quiet. This is 4x4 country. Another long uphill takes us back onto the moor proper again and the views open up from the deep, green hollow ways we have been following to the sudden vista of Colliford Lake, a blue oasis in the green and yellow of the moor.






Our route now follows the right side of the lake which snakes about so you can never see all of it, just small sections between low hills. This lake is fed by the streams running off Bodmin Moor and provides much of Cornwall's drinking water. It is fenced off with wire and signs. Not a place to swim or picnic and a swim seems almost attractive right now in the slow heat of the afternoon. The lane is a thin ribbon of tarmac that runs across the moor, occasionally dropping and then rising but never enough to shift me out of the big ring on the front. Madame thinks it is like Scotland but to me it lacks the rising land of real mountains. Brown Willy is not Buchaille Etive Mor.

The lane finishes as it buts up to the A30, a dual carriage way here and normally on a Bank Holiday it would be packed. Today it is silent. We stop briefly at the Jamaica Inn, a granite honeypot for tourists that for weeks and weeks has just been dozing in the heat of this corona spring and waiting for the lockdown to end. From here we can follow the infant River Fowey back onto the moor, the road as rough as the landscape around it; granite bones exposed, a wilderness of gorse, bracken and rough grass. We stop again as Madame sees some new lambs, resting her bike on mine as I sit and watch the river. There is no sound more soothing than moving water on a warm day.






Leaving the River Fowey we push uphill again, my breathing ragged and legs on fire, to reach the summit of the hill only to be immediately faced with a steep drop down into the next valley. And so it goes on through the afternoon; up, up up, down, down ,down. These are more empty lanes, the surface broken and scattered with rain washed soil and gravel, a ridge of grass up the centre. I am pleased to have 32mm wide tyres even if they do slow me up on the hills. The bike vibrates and bucks as it runs downhill, my hands on the brakes, peering around the bends to see where we are going next, the thought of a vehicle on these lanes the last thing on my mind.






We are deep down in these lanes, the hedges sitting on banks, the road surface dug into the land so we can see no more than the next bend with no real idea of where we are. There is one savage hill, rising for 400 feet and always 8-10%, those angles seem like resting places compared to the ramps where it kicks up to 17%, 18% or even 20%. This lane is littered with false summits, always pretending it will finish soon, promising to give me some relief from this continuous journey upwards but each time as I round the bend, it rises again. I am soaked through with sweat at the top and stand astride my bike, legs trembling, heart thumping, breathing as deeply as I can as my body continues to demand oxygen. Madame photographs me. She has been here for a while and points out her battery is running low. So is mine I tell her.

Convinced that this is the last hill we continue down, the road cut into the hillside with a big drop on the left and a view across a secret valley, glimpsed between trees. It would be a fast descent if it were not so rough.

It is not the last hill. There are more. I yearn for something flat or even just sloping. Something other than hills where my front wheel is lifting off the ground followed by descents where my brakes are cooking all the way down.These are not flowing descents but a nervy bump down potholed tarmac and gravel tracks, twisting left then right between granite lined walls and tall hedges, our vision ahead limited to ten or twenty yards. Lower down we are in the woods, cool green havens for the deer I glimpse once or twice and then higher up once again after yet another ascent, we can see across the moors. The extensive view is reward for our efforts.













There has to be a final hill however and it does arrive bringing us back onto wider lanes and then a road with vehicles, more level country now with tidy hedgerows and cultivated fields. A mellow finish to the day and after a 120 miles and 10000 feet of climbing in the last three days, I need a mellow finish.

This is a beast of a ride, appropriately enough on Bodmin Moor with its stories of escaped panthers or maybe more mysterious beasts, lost in Cornwall's mists. Tomorrow it will rain - and for once I am glad. I need the rest.


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

I was just looking at this thread to muster up some motivation to get on my bike... I didn't realise you guys go for such MASSIVE rides! Fair play to you all.

I've set myself a very small target of 20km per week, and I've just about been hitting it, but I know it's something I need to improve... Anyway - as you were, chaps! Great photos and write ups!


----------



## gavgav (11 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> I was just looking at this thread to muster up some motivation to get on my bike... I didn't realise you guys go for such MASSIVE rides! Fair play to you all.
> 
> I've set myself a very small target of 20km per week, and I've just about been hitting it, but I know it's something I need to improve... Anyway - as you were, chaps! Great photos and write ups!


You are getting out and that’s all that matters. Distance will come, over time.


----------



## Gunk (11 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> I was just looking at this thread to muster up some motivation to get on my bike... I didn't realise you guys go for such MASSIVE rides! Fair play to you all.
> 
> I've set myself a very small target of 20km per week, and I've just about been hitting it, but I know it's something I need to improve... Anyway - as you were, chaps! Great photos and write ups!



Time you did one, we're looking forward to seeing some Brommie adventures, doesn't need to be far, some of our rides are 10 miles, still fun though and plenty to see!

Town and city centres are great places to ride and photograph during the lockdown.


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Time you did one, we're looking forward to seeing some Brommie adventures, doesn't need to be far, some of our rides are 10 miles, still fun though and plenty to see!
> 
> Town and city centres are great places to ride and photograph during the lockdown.



Nice one, thanks for the encouragement!! This photo was from my last Southend Seafront ride... but I feel like I'm ready for another route I haven't tried yet.

Going to get some lunch made now, then will update you all 😁


----------



## ruffers (11 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> I was just looking at this thread to muster up some motivation to get on my bike... I didn't realise you guys go for such MASSIVE rides! Fair play to you all.
> 
> I've set myself a very small target of 20km per week, and I've just about been hitting it, but I know it's something I need to improve... Anyway - as you were, chaps! Great photos and write ups!



you will get the mileage if you want, best thing, just keep riding 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Old jon (11 May 2020)

Brrrshivercold this morning, did someone turn the calendar back to February? Time for a ride, no matter the temperature, oooh look, its raining too!!

By the time I had taken the fixed out the weather had dried off, more or less doing what the forecast had said it should. Sometimes lucky happens. From home, through Holbeck to Oakwood I enjoyed the breeze in my face. Leave Leeds behind on the A58, up that hill I did not enjoy what was now a wind in my face, but it would be better on the return leg.

Turn right onto Carr Lane for a different approach to Thorner and leave the village up Church Hill on the way to Bramham. After the hill it is easy pedalling all the way to the dip at Wothersome. The climb out of there with only the one gear slows things a little. There is a bridge across the A1 M before turning right to ride onto Paradise Way. There must be a story behind that name, or inebriation. It should be Cross Tenter Hill, or better, Tenter Cross. Anyway, whatever it is called it eventually reaches Aberford.



And the third or fourth shower of the morning. Proper rain has not happened for quite a while now, the bikes are becoming dusty! Which is fine by me, less cleaning to do. So, ride the dusty, streaky bike along Cattle Lane to Barwick in Elmet. Enjoying all the different greens and other colours in the fields that border the road, even better when the sun peeps from behind a cloud. And the birds feeding too. All sorts I cannot identify, too small and far away, but the pheasant, the male in particular, are obvious. And numerous. Eating the farmer’s seeds.

Onward. Scholes, and almost back into Thorner before turning off to find the A58 again. For a change at the Ring Road turn right and after a couple of miles there is Moortown. Left onto Street Lane and a right by the clock at Oakwood for the familiar end, back across Crown Point Bridge and home to complete thirty five miles of sort of cool but very enjoyable riding. Worth a grin at least.

Only the map,


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 May 2020)

From shorts and t-shirt on Saturday back to needing trousers and two fleeces today. It's windy with it, so I kept things simple by getting the knockabout bike out and doing a Condover, Cross Houses, Cound, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover, Lyth Hill loop.

The change in conditions has kept the more casual exercisers at home this morning. Few people walking in the villages and almost none down the lanes. There were 10 cyclists out that I saw.

The conditions made this ride a bit of an effort and when I reached Cound I decided to take the direct route to Acton Burnell. This is a bit of a climb along a very narrow lane which was a slight worry social-distancing-wise, but with the exception of a tractor at Acton Pigott I had it completely to myself and had a helpful tailwind to boot.

On the gentle gradient up to Frodesley I had that rare experience of the perfect tailwind. The wind suddenly appeared to fall still and the speed crept up: 14, 15, 16, 17 mph before reaching the summit.

In contrast, after Longnor the wind was very definitely against me. It didn't seem too bad to start with as it was downhill but as the road levelled out I was plodding. After Ryton there is a nice bit of downhill into Condover where I can usually get up around 22 or 23 quite easily on this bike. Today I briefly saw 14 mph before the speed dropped back to 12 and it was an effort to maintain that.

Plodding up the main road didn't appeal this time so I headed over Lyth Hill where I might be slow but at least the traffic would be quiet. There were a few cars parked up at the top of the climb - I wonder how busy it will be up there after the rule changes from Wednesday?

21.7 miles at 13 mph average. I'm actually quite surprised it was as high as that this time.

Just a couple of snaps as I wasn't really thinking about photography.





The Wrekin from Berrington.





Ont the lane between Cound and Acton Pigott.


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Time you did one, we're looking forward to seeing some Brommie adventures, doesn't need to be far, some of our rides are 10 miles, still fun though and plenty to see!
> 
> Town and city centres are great places to ride and photograph during the lockdown.



As promised, I'm back from my ride... and I'm shattered!

Today I ventured out from Westcliff to Shoeburyness but taking a slightly different route, whilst actively encouraging myself to 'get lost' in my own town.

Here's a couple of snaps I took in various places 🤩




This is in the Thorpe Bay area.. just off of a roundabout (of which I can't remember the name of)





Adventure Island, on Southend Seafront

When I get myself up to scratch, I'd love to find some people to cycle with. Last time I did try catching up with another cyclist, and actually stumbled across him in Strava... how cool is that?! For now, I might aim to reach 40km for this week as opposed to my usual 20km goal.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2020)

Another trip to the shops today to buy the custard I forgot to buy yesterday. It’s mostly sunny out but cold and feckin windy, I hate the feckin wind, wind get on my feckin nerves. Anyway a similar trip to yesterday, 6.28 miles. Not the sort of trip for photos and anyway I forgot to take my mobile device.


----------



## theloafer (11 May 2020)

took a Banana cake over to Billingham for the Karon and my fav MIL social distancing adhered to .that bloody wind was very chilly had to dress like winter. bypassed the the Wynyard cycle route as i was only there last Friday, straight on to Wolviston where this time i was able to find the cycle path rather than use the busy Hartlepool roundabout ... passed a beautiful mural to the NHS .
Karon asked if i had and when i said no she look shocked as its very hard to miss .. on my return leg as i hate going the same way back (OCD) took a green lane route to Aycliffe village and up through the industrial estate to call in at workplace to see the few that started back last week it was knocking off time. ... 34 enjoyable miles if a tad breezy but then an e-bike just laughs at the wind 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3434454536


----------



## Donger (11 May 2020)

I'm trying to keep up with doing 20 miles a day for as long as possible this month. The last two days have been a struggle though. Yesterday the wind was just brutal, so I settled for the 12 miles I needed to just about keep on target. Even then, I had to use sneaky tactics. I ended up doing a sort of spiral route, doing ever decreasing circles around the housing estates of Hardwicke, with each loop having a shorter stint straight into the headwind at the top of the loop. 

Today was just a straightforward windy day, and I reverted to a 20 mile loop heading out via Haresfield, Standish, Whitminster and Frampton, gritting my teeth for the last 9 miles into a stiffening headwind. It ended up being quite a workout.

Looks like the wind will be dying down over the next few days, so I intend to keep the 20 milers up. Can't wait to get No.1 bike back from the LBS though (it turns out I snapped the thread on one of the cranks) as it takes quite some cadence to average 13mph on my temporarily 9-speed No.2 bike. That's 221 miles so far in May, so still on target. Keep plugging away everyone. Nice to see some new members posting.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## kj92 (11 May 2020)

Donger said:


> I'm trying to keep up with doing 20 miles a day for as long as possible this month. The last two days have been a struggle though. Yesterday the wind was just brutal, so I settled for the 12 miles I needed to just about keep on target. Even then, I had to use sneaky tactics. I ended up doing a sort of spiral route, doing ever decreasing circles around the housing estates of Hardwicke, with each loop having a shorter stint straight into the headwind at the top of the loop.
> 
> Today was just a straightforward windy day, and I reverted to a 20 mile loop heading out via Haresfield, Standish, Whitminster and Frampton, gritting my teeth for the last 9 miles into a stiffening headwind. It ended up being quite a workout.
> 
> ...



20 miles a DAY? That's quite something!! Nice one 👏 that's a good bit of motivation right there...


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2020)

A cheeky little 15 miles today on the Trek Domane in between work commitments, up the hilly 417 turned left down the hill into Cholsey, through village past Agatha Christie’s Church back to the Astons to the edge of Blewbury then through the Hagbournes.15.22 miles, a sunny dry cool day. Gosh I needed that.


----------



## kj92 (12 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A cheeky little 15 miles today on the Trek Domane in between work commitments, up the hilly 417 turned left down the hill into Cholsey, through village past Agatha Christie’s Church back to the Astons to the edge of Blewbury then through the Hagbournes.15.22 miles, a sunny dry cool day. Gosh I needed that.
> View attachment 521748
> 
> View attachment 521749
> ...


Another beautiful photo, and the route looks like a love heart ❤ something everyone needs in times like these!


----------



## derrick (12 May 2020)

Got my Kom back.😂😂 Took the aero bike out to see if it is faster. Shaved a few seconds of my fastest time. The main roads are back to normal. Had to cross a busy A road. Lost a bit of time there.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/rSis7IIJq6


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2020)

Went out straight into the wind up into Morpeth, left to Mitford, Molesley and Belsay via Bolam then back home... 
32 miles which was a bit further than I meant!


----------



## kj92 (12 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Went out straight into the wind up into Morpeth, left to Mitford, Molesley and Belsay via Bolam then back home...
> 32 miles which was a bit further than I meant!
> View attachment 521771



32 miles 😧 nice one!! I bet you were whacked after that ride!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 May 2020)

Anyone else have days when you wake up full of vim and vigour, then by the time you've got up and ready it's gone again? That was me today. I did eventually drag myself out after lunch and did a different ride to the one I'd planned, reversing Saturday's route; over Lyth Hill to Annscroft, Plealey and up to Oaks, then changing it to go the back way to Pulverbatch, across to Wilderley and down the hill to Stapleton and Exford's Green before returning over Lyth Hill.

It's not as cold out today and there was a bit of sunshine about so fairly pleasant with a fleece on. Lyth Hill seemed quite popular but as usual it was quieter once over the other side, then very quiet as I headed to Plealey and Oaks.

I didn't see a soul on the way to Pulverbatch and the road to Wilderley was the same until just after Wilderley Hall where I saw another cyclist. I haven't ridden the lane from here to Stapleton for a while so it was nice to do again. I did however meet two very large tractors which completely filled the width of the lane, meaning I had to look for a gap to escape into each time. Got waves of thanks off the drivers though.

There was more traffic than I expected on the road after Stapleton. This bit is uphill and was into the wind today so a bit of a plod. At Exfords Green I took a right and climbed up Green Lane which was a bit of a workout as it's steep in places and quite rocky. I had a couple of occasions where I lost traction and came to a halt - the trouble with using road tyres off-road.

By the time I got back to Lyth Hill Country Park, the place was a bit more popular. The lower car park in particular was full for the first time I've seen probably since February half-term.

I added a bit at the end again which rounded the mileage up quite nicely.

20.1 miles at 11.3 mph average.





On the climb from Wrentnall, along the side of Broom Hill. I've mentioned before how badly worn out this road is and thought i'd grab a photo to show how narrow the strip of remaining tarmac has got.





From the top of the same climb, the vista that opens up before you, looking towards Eastridge Woods.


----------



## wafter (12 May 2020)

Things largely suck for me currently and the bike is the only thing that offers any escape / progression, so I was eager to get out today after two (conveniently-timed) days off due to the weather / quite a few miles last week.

A more worldy cycling mate had mentioned to me recently a bit of NCR5 route from Woodstock through woodland which sounded nice - so exploring this part of the world was on today's agenda.

After life had adminstered another little kick in the nuts earlier I left in not-the-best-of-moods, with an appropriate soundtrack of Tool's 1996 epic _Aenema_. I was pleased to be able to get to the stretch of NCR5 in question via other portions of the same route with which I was already familiar, but wasn't really aware of their part in the greater scheme of things. On this occasion the section along the tow-path was most notable for my being close-passed by a duck and receiving a fair bit of canal water to the face for the privilege..

Arrival at the pertinent part of the route showed it to indeed be very nice; a 3sh mile long stretch of slightly uphill, mostly undulating, wide-ish and pretty well-surfaced sandy singletrack through woods and the odd field. Not long in I realised I was putting in a fair effort; deciding to keep this up to let off some steam. The whole track was covered at somewhere between 85 and 90% of max HR, netting me some fairly heady placings on Strava's relevant sections - something I'm certainly not used to!

The singletrack completed and back on the road, I headed west then south-ish to Wootton, then on to Stonesfield, Fawler; down to North Leigh, Freeland then Eynsham and back into the city along the A40. Until this point I'd forsaken the cycle paths I'd come across as they're usually crap / more trouble than they're worth, however given the greater volume of traffic and reasonable-looking surface on the A40's cycle path I ducked off the road. Literally only a few hundred yards later I was reminded of why I never use these; when some muppet pulled off a garage forecourt; un-necessarily blocking the cycle lane (he could have been further forward) and causing me to have to stop. This situation being made worse by the worn / ambiguous road markings at this point so I couldn't really work out who had priority on the approach.

I carried on along the cycle path as to be fair it was still preferable to sharing the road with such d*ckheads and was largely free of any other "problematic" features for much of the remaining distance (other than the old duffer on a bike who evidenently didn't hear my "passing on your right" as I approached and swerved perilously toward me as I passed). Once at the Wolvercote roundabout I negotiated the pretty crappy "pedestrian-modelled" cycle lanes onto the ring-road east; nearly having a head-on with another cyclist who either wasn't paying attention or had forgotten what side of the road we ride on as he rounded the corner onto the Banbury road 

I continued on the slightly manky ring road's cycle path to Marston, then back into town and home. At some point I realised that I'd nearly done more of this ride in HR zone 4 than 3 so kept the output high to try and push past this point. I arrived back home utterly rinsed to the point where I spent a few minutes composing myself outside before attempting the steps to the front door 

Throughout the wind was present but not utterly terrible, it was warm in the sun but I was thankful for the long sleeves on my base layer when it disappeared. My legs were evidently kept warm by the effort, despite my choice of shorts..

Final numbers were a little under 44 miles and 1300-1700ft of climbing (depending on who you believe) at 14.9mph and 149bpm (41% in zone 4). Undoudtedly a big effort for me and a nice change from the low-hr wanderings that have typified my time with the Genesis so far. The speed is pretty lacklustre given the effort, however there were hills, an amount was off-road and the bike has fatter tyres and less racey geometry than my road bike; upon which I'd have expected maybe another 1-1.5mph on the mean speed (off-road bit nothwithstanding).

I think due to being well-rested and pretty p*ssed-off today's effort felt good; being relatively easy to maintain a higher output for much of the ride. I feel better for it too; was listening to Pantera before I left and now it's Mazzy Star


----------



## colly (12 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> As promised, I'm back from my ride... and I'm shattered!
> 
> Today I ventured out from Westcliff to Shoeburyness but taking a slightly different route, whilst actively encouraging myself to 'get lost' in my own town.
> 
> ...


My mum and dad took us on holidays to Thorpe Bay when I was a nipper. A guest house ran by Mrs Ellis, opposite a boating lake in a park.
It was the seaside

Ok so it was the Thames Estuary but as a 5 yr old I didn't know or care.


----------



## kj92 (12 May 2020)

colly said:


> My mum and dad took us on holidays to Thorpe Bay when I was a nipper. A guest house ran by Mrs Ellis, opposite a boating lake in a park.
> It was the seaside
> 
> Ok so it was the Thames Estuary but as a 5 yr old I didn't know or care.


Sounds perfect! 😎

Childhood memories are the best (especially when you go back and realise how the magic of childhood gives life that extra sparkle 🌟🌟)


----------



## ruffers (12 May 2020)

Set myself a target of visiting each cricket ground in a league my old team used to play in.

This stage of the tour was to Daisy Hill Cricket Club, near Westhoughton, Bolton.

For me it was a 24 mile round trip. I went for something less as my last ride was 34 miles and I had pushed myself a little too far fitness wise.

Overall it was a nice quiet, pleasant ride. I just love trotting along in my little world. Waving to cyclists passing by, wondering where they are going, how long they have been cycling and why they all seem to go faster than me 😳.


----------



## tribanjules (12 May 2020)

40km loop south of Bournville. With less water traffic the herons are more bold with this one 200m from Cadbury.


----------



## kj92 (12 May 2020)

ruffers said:


> Set myself a target of visiting each cricket ground in a league my old team used to play in.
> 
> This stage of the tour was to Daisy Hill Cricket Club, near Westhoughton, Bolton.
> 
> ...


Yas, skip!


----------



## ruffers (12 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> Yas, skip!



🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## gavgav (12 May 2020)

After a couple of days much needed rest, off the bike, the legs felt much better this evening, as I went for a ride after finishing my day working from home.

Still breezy, but nothing like the wind strength of the last 2 days, but cool enough to need a base layer and windproof jacket again.

Out to Weeping Cross, where the roadworks and traffic lights have thankfully gone, then onto Betton Abbots, Condover, Ryton and Longnor, with the wind either behind or at the side of me, all the way, meant decent speeds, for me and a few Strava segment PB’s, without really trying.

Loads of traffic though, on all of the roads, back to almost pre-lockdown levels, which didn’t surprise me really, after the changes announced at the weekend.......Also, the lane between Ryton and Longnor was full of people, with no less than 20 people walking, 10 dogs counted amongst them as well! Didn’t see a single soul when I rode it last week.

From Longnor I turned North and West, which meant a strong headwind at times, although not too bad through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford, but really noticed it to Cantlop and Betton.

Came up behind 2 elderly chaps cycling, on the climb up to the gates for Pitchford Hall, with them riding on completely opposite sides of the fairly wide road! Couldn’t argue with their social distancing, but the 1 on the right was weaving towards the middle a lot and so a friendly “coming through on your right” sorted that situation out.

The descent from Cantlop was met with a foul stench from one of the nearby fields. Goodness knows what they’d been spreading, but it was 

19.18 miles at 13.8mph avg. It had been at 15.0, halfway through and so the wind definitely had an effect, for the latter half.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 May 2020)

Frosty this morning


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> .......Also, the lane between Ryton and Longnor was full of people, with no less than 20 people walking, 10 dogs counted amongst them as well! Didn’t see a single soul when I rode it last week.
> ......................


I don't think I've ever seen that many people on that lane in one ride. I wonder why so popular?


----------



## a.twiddler (12 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Frosty this morning
> View attachment 521817


When I look at that photo I hear a tiny voice saying,"ride me, ride me". A bit out of my area but maybe, when the restrictions have eased....?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 May 2020)

I was a bit late leaving today so I took a standard route on. Very traditional Ashleworth run except that I rode down to Ashleworth quay as I hadn't been down there for a few years. It's still as it was down at the River. The Tithe Barn is looking good as is the Boat PH. Unfortunatley closed due to lockdown today. 48 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (12 May 2020)

After two days of watching trees waving about too much the wind was a bit gentler today so the Defy released from its confines and a post homework ride up the southbound Oaker Bank before turning onto the UCI circuit and coming to a grinding halt at a set of TTLs. Through those and also immediately stopped again at another set, thinking I was glad I was not going the other way as this set was at the upper parts of the climb of Penny Pot Lane from its eastern end. Eventually down the grade, on the bridge round the bend and up the climb of Cornwall Road for the first time this year




and still the road markings survive




The wind was a north-westerly and the weather largely overcast and threatening without actually precipitating. Avoided the higher part of Otley Road and did a loop beyond it joining back on it, mid way along yet another set of TTLs on the UCI circuit at a junction that was not controlled. Almost as I reached the western end traffic from that direction started passing. Through Beckwithshaw on a very defined cycling line avoiding the more ropy road surfaces and then up the 1.9mile drag to Little Armscliffe largely with a cross head wind for company. In contrast to the last ride past the car park had five vehicles in it. Down to Norwood and north for what transpired to be a new PR by over half a minute east along Penny Pot. I was curious to find one if the eastbound only restriction was lifted once the recycling site closed and that was indeed clearly shown to be the case.




18.56 miles @ 13.6mph avg 1329ft climbed.


----------



## iancity (12 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Went out straight into the wind up into Morpeth, left to Mitford, Molesley and Belsay via Bolam then back home...
> 32 miles which was a bit further than I meant!
> View attachment 521771



Nice ride, seen that sign a few times. Northumberland is indeed a wonderful county


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2020)

Not a soul on the Mitford to Belsay run via the back lanes through Molesley.


----------



## iancity (12 May 2020)

ruffers said:


> Set myself a target of visiting each cricket ground in a league my old team used to play in.
> 
> This stage of the tour was to Daisy Hill Cricket Club, near Westhoughton, Bolton.
> 
> ...


Thats a cracking way to do new routes/rides. Definitely taking this onboard when planning the next trip out, cheers


----------



## ruffers (12 May 2020)

iancity said:


> Thats a cracking way to do new routes/rides. Definitely taking this onboard when planning the next trip out, cheers



more than welcome, hope you enjoy the challenge like I have so far 👍🏻


----------



## Donger (12 May 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> .... Ashleworth quay ......... It's still as it was down at the River. The Tithe Barn is looking good as is the Boat PH. Unfortunatley closed due to lockdown today. 48 smiles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A proper little micro pub, the Boat at Ashleworth. I sometimes ride out to there for a pint with a mate of mine who's limit is about 20 miles there and back. The last time we were there, the owner was telling us all about the floods that kept ruining the business. The bar was open at the time, and there were about six locals taking up all the seats. They were well outnumbered by the row of pumps for different local ciders at the bar ... let alone the beers. So sad to see businesses like this suffering again. I have no idea how the place makes any money even during the good times, so it is always nice to park the bikes up and have a pint on the riverbank. It'll be a while, methinks.


----------



## gavgav (12 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I don't think I've ever seen that many people on that lane in one ride. I wonder why so popular?


I think it must just be people from Ryton/Longnor out for their daily walk and I agree I’ve never seen that many! It’s been quite a popular lane, during lockdown, for people walking and cycling, much more than traffic really, but never that many in one ride!


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2020)

When we next get a decent breeze from the east I'm looking forward to a self-isolating ride along the Tyne to the coast on NCR72 and back along NCR10!


----------



## footloose crow (13 May 2020)

12 May. I didn't mean to go so far....

My ear worm today is 'Sixteen Tons'. You know it ?:

_You load sixteen tons and what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt.._

Only for me it is another hill and not a load of coal that I have to keep loading. 

I leave home late - procrastinating and delaying, torn between the need to get on a bike and the fear of the pain and effort that my semi -planned ride will need. I start off on the ride and within a minute have turned off onto an easier road, rather than tackle the 10% of Chapel Hill. Every chapel in Cornwall seems to have been built on top of a steep hill judging from my experiences of riding up any lane called "Chapel Hill'. It may be a religious thing about how suffering is necessary to achieve enlightenment? I seek enlightenment with less effort. 

I spin along and my feelings of self disgust at my laziness overcome my self doubt and the bike steers itself back towards my original first destination today - Hayle. The plan is then to go to Marazion, Penzance and across to the north coast at Zennor and home again. It is an 80 mile route with a fair number of hills. Never done that far before. 

The first hour goes by easily. Later I realise that the stiff easterly wind that is cooling my legs is also pushing me westwards. The lanes near Redruth pass through old mining villages, still scarred with spoil heaps, patches of unused land too poisoned to grow more than a few straggling gorse bushes, houses that have lacked investment in windows or roofs over many years, green stained rain gutters hanging loose. The NCN route picks an intricate route along back lanes, urban greenways, gravelled mining tracks and hardened bridleways and between small collections of houses. Almost without effort I am beyond Camborne and the last of urban Cornwall and passing through the granite walled village of Baripper. Open countryside again and the air today is crystal clear which explains why it is so cold but it brings the hillsides closer. I pull up the zip on my top and wish I had brought leg warmers.

Some easy hills, easy today with this wind behind me and I am spinning through Hayle. The sea is deep blue under a cerulean sky and the few boats that have been launched this year are sparkling in this champagne light. More traffic today but I can keep up a steady 18-20 mph along the streets here and meet the same cars at every traffic lights. Hayle is the first target and now the front wheel bends itself towards the NCN route to Marazion. I have done this transit several times, between the north coast at Hayle, facing the Atlantic, to the south coast at Marion and the broad sweep of Mounts Bay and the long finger of the Lizard, the first and last sign of England for ships arriving in the Channel. It is a lovely road, not especially hilly with fine views culminating in the sudden appearance of St Michaels Mount. 

The bike decides to head east here instead of west to Penzance as originally planned and I have no choice but to go with it. Lunch on the beach then, sitting below a huge granite sea wall that has warmed itself in the sunshine and allows me to regain some body heat.






I contemplate rejoining my original plan but I cycled around Zennor and Lands End last week and I fancy some new lanes. And I remember some steep hills around there and don't want to renew their acquaintance. So it is up through Marazion, all closed down, artists studios shuttered and the tempting pictures of ice cream and chips now unobtainable. I follow signs to Porthleven because I have never cycled there and spin along the coast road, rising and falling, with the sea on my right still deep blue. There are a couple of bulk carriers anchored in the Bay awaiting orders. They may be there a while. 

Porthleven is as empty as Marazion. The fishing fleet are in the harbour, the fish market closed. Private yachts are still ashore where they will stay until they are allowed to launch. 






Leaving my seat in the sun I turn up the steep hill out of the village. This is the first big challenge of the day and I can feel the wind playing with me, promising to be worse as I get higher. The road leaves the village but continues to climb. I remain confident it will stop rising soon but each bend reveals another upward kick, each summit reached shows the road continuing upwards.Then suddenly it is over and I plunge down into the green calm of woods in these secret valleys, rattling over a bridge and then up another hill. So it goes on all afternoon. I look at the height gain so far and am astonished to see it is already over 4000 feet and there are still 25 miles to go. This is both further and harder than I thought and I begin to realise that continuing to Lands End may have been an easier option after all.

I am back in the lanes but the views are extensive, green and yellow patched hills, lambs and calves sleeping whilst their parents graze. My legs are hurting and I am now on my second energy gel. No choice, keep spinning.

There is a final steep downhill through old mine workings that takes me into the Bissoe Valley, once the most industrialised part of Britain with mining, smelting and manufacturing but is now just ruins. I know the way from here and I know too that there are less than 800 feet of uphill in the last ten miles. The ride goes on in the afternoon sun, wind holding me up from time to time but close enough to home to feel I can burn all my reserves.

Home again I look at the route on Strava. I have not been especially fast - average times on most sections although correcting for age helps me feel better. I wonder if competitiveness wanes as you age? Some of these older guys are posting amazing times and I just want to beat them. I look at the distance covered and the height gained, both further and higher than I have been before, to see if I feel good about myself. My legs hurt and I am sitting on the sofa too tired to move the cat off my lap to find some food. I have left a trail of electrons across south west Cornwall but have not changed either myself or the world. Longer rides are all in the head, not the legs or lungs. 

_You climb sixteen hills and what do you get...another day older and oxygen debt._


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 May 2020)

Donger said:


> A proper little micro pub, the Boat at Ashleworth. I sometimes ride out to there for a pint with a mate of mine who's limit is about 20 miles there and back. The last time we were there, the owner was telling us all about the floods that kept ruining the business. The bar was open at the time, and there were about six locals taking up all the seats. They were well outnumbered by the row of pumps for different local ciders at the bar ... let alone the beers. So sad to see businesses like this suffering again. I have no idea how the place makes any money even during the good times, so it is always nice to park the bikes up and have a pint on the riverbank. It'll be a while, methinks.


Yes indeed. I think I may well be one of the first there when it eventually reopens. Got to keep these places going rather than the Industrial ones set up for the car bound. If you ever get as far as Upton on Severn it's worth popping into the Three Kings at Hanley Castle. You go down a dead end bit of road (not far) and it's at the end. Time has stood still............


----------



## JPBoothy (13 May 2020)

Too many Cars !!! Just been out for an enforced 'get the teenager off his gadgets' half hour spin around the local area and noticed a big increase in vehicles today. Back to the early morning or late evening rides I think. Be careful out there folks because apparently indicators are no longer a requirement


----------



## ianbarton (13 May 2020)

Yesterday's ride. My loop through Wem. Quite breezy and with the wind coming from the North it was a bit cold. Stopped for a rest by Soulton Long Barrow. You can see one of the stones in the distance. The drive leads up to a farm and in current conditions, I didn't want to cycle up to get a better photo. 55km to add to my weekly total. I am trying to average 160km (100 miles) a week. Two longer rides and one shorter one, four shorter rides, or a different combination!

One stone just visible next to oak tree on the track.


----------



## Old jon (13 May 2020)

There are clouds. There’s blue sky. And a bit of a breeze. All the motivation I need to go for a ride on the geared bike this morning.

And 39 miles with 2090 feet of up later, I am glad I did go for that ride. Nowt spectacular, one of those mornings that just felt so right. Started well, I was a bit concerned that traffic could be bad to ride out of here in what is normally the don’t rush hour. Yep, some bits had extra but not a lot. Holbeck, Hunslet and John o’ Gaunts, past Woodlesford station and on to Garforth before the roads became noticeably busy
.
Ride around the south of Garforth, and up the cliff. Stay on the A63, it is a bit open along here but the breeze was not a bother, just knew it was there. Lots of fields, to either side. Some green, guess that is to be expected, and others bare ploughed earth with quite a few birds seemingly feeding. Turned onto the B1222, over the A1M and past what was once the New Inn, thought about turning the camera on.



And then into Sherburn. To the crossroads and turn left. And alter my plans at the same time. Six more miles to Tadcaster plus the twenty or so more from there to home? Not today. Now that a look at the map has reminded me, there is a shorter way. Stutton is one of those places easily forgotten, but I will remember it next time. Anyway, Barkston Ash next. There was once a laundry of that name, the van that delivered stuff to the school I went to had that written on the sides. Much more interesting to me, it was a Jowett.

On the bike though, turn left to Saxton, ride through in the same direction as last week. Which inevitably takes me to the gates at Lotherton Hall, which are rather difficult to avoid. Still, this lets me find the grooves in the road left by my many journeys around here, which guide me through Aberford, Barwick, and Scholes, almost home. A slight diversion, along Coal Road to ride up Shadwell Main Street, just because I could, then back across the River Aire and to home street, with a smile.

A map, and the bike that I rode round it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2020)

I woke to rain this morning which I hadn't expected. It didn't last long and the roads started to dry quite quickly but it made me have second thoughts about taking the Galaxy out this morning . The Raleigh had a run instead and I set out on the usual Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor route.

The A49 was a little busier when I set out but the lesser roads were still quiet. On the way to Condover I thought something looked funny about the Land Rover coming towards me - the driver was holding his phone up in front of his face and I think he was engaged in a video call. What a plonker!

Thankfully, once onto the lanes there were few cars and more walkers. After setting out I'd changed my mind about which direction to ride the route in because of the wind direction so was riding into it on the way to Cross Houses but should have it helping later on. The short stretch of the A458 I used was definitely busier this time with more private cars in evidence.

The lanes were almost empty through Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor and on to Acton Burnell. Just two people walking and one van during this stretch. Today's flag at Cound was that of the Royal Engineers. From Acton Burnell to Longnor I had the wind helping a bit. I didn't get pushed up the hill to Frodesley the way I did last time, but did notice it on the descent afterwards.

I turned back towards the wind at Longnor which took the edge off the speed a little. Reaching Ryton I found a blockage, with a lorry delivering in the village and cars waiting either side, but it was easy to take a left and go around. I was expecting at least one of the motorists to follow me but they didn't.

I wanted to be nosy and see how busy it was at Lyth Hill so took a left in Condover and headed to Hunger Hill. By this time the traffic had picked up on the A49 to the extent that it looked pretty much business as usual. I've not missed having to wait at junctions looking for a gap.

Having got up the short, sharp climb I found the lower car park on the hill full, with a couple of cars parked on the road and as I headed over the other side there were more people heading up to the country park. Looks like business as usual there then too.

14 cyclists around today which is always nice to see.

24.9 miles at 14.5 mph average. 









A couple of snaps taken at the bridge at Cound Stank.





Looking towards Little Lyth and Lyth Hill.


----------



## theloafer (13 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> When we next get a decent breeze from the east I'm looking forward to a self-isolating ride along the Tyne to the coast on NCR72 and back along NCR10!



now this looks very interesting ...for karon and me


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2020)

footloose crow said:


> 12 May. I didn't mean to go so far....
> 
> My ear worm today is 'Sixteen Tons'. You know it ?:
> 
> ...


70 Cornish miles and only 5800ft of upness that's practically flat !! . Well done cracking ride


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2020)

I took the MTB out today, again in between other commitments, out up the Lynchway towards Chilton then turn left towards the Ridgeway but keeping to byways and bridleways. I’m very lucky to have all this on my doorstep. 7.12 miles today. A bit windy today.




Someone has put some models at the base of this tree to make it look like a house.




The line of bushes shows roughly were the old railway line was











the playground


----------



## kj92 (13 May 2020)

Afternoon all - since chatting to you, and chatting more with my friend who has aaaalways been into cycling (who is based in Oswestry) I've really started taking to this biking lark.

Today I went for a slightly different route going the other way, West, but knowing there are more hilly attributes to the latter stages. Here's some mediocre photos for you to feast your eyes on, should you want to 😁

31km managed so far this week, so I'll be looking to maybe finish off the rest of the week with some smaller routes to wind down with... but who knows? Could go one way, or could go the other.

Westcliff > Hadleigh > Hadleigh Castle (Phwoah - HILLS) > Westcliff


----------



## Mike_P (13 May 2020)

Flip, the wind had got up again, the Defy seemed happy going downhilll but it's rider was suffering one of those suffocating wind moments and really wanted to face the other way.
Survived that only to find a very busy A59, possibly due to a slow moving lump of machinery but still far more vehicles than has been the case. Then it quietened down just in time for the right turn.
In Killinghall my unclipping in anticipation of having to stop for traffic on the A61 proved unnecessary but the Defy obviously expected to stop and made sure it did by throwing it's chain off the cassette.
Chain back on and then nearly a clipless moment, the Nidderdale Greenway crossing went against the A61 so I slowed, did not unclip and was then hit by a gust of wind that killed almost all speed. Inched forward almost stationary, I'm sure those lights were deliberately staying on red. The green light finally arrived.
Then the full Brearton loop and back, finally getting some obvious wind assistance on the southerly climb away from Killinghall to a new PR. 12.29 miles @ 14.4mph avg


----------



## kj92 (13 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Flip, the wind had got up again, the Defy seemed happy going downhilll but it's rider was suffering one of those suffocating wind moments and really wanted to face the other way.
> Survived that only to find a very busy A59, possibly due to a slow moving lump of machinery but still far more vehicles than has been the case. Then it quietened down just in time for the right turn.
> In Killinghall my unclipping in anticipation of having to stop for traffic on the A61 proved unnecessary but the Defy obviously expected to stop and made sure it did by throwing it's chain off the cassette.
> Chain back on and then nearly a clipless moment, the Nidderdale Greenway crossing went against the A61 so I slowed, did not unclip and was then hit by a gust of wind that killed almost all speed. Inched forward almost stationary, I'm sure those lights were deliberately staying on red. The green light finally arrived.
> Then the full Brearton loop and back, finally getting some obvious wind assistance on the southerly climb away from Killinghall to a new PR. 12.29 miles @ 14.4mph avg


I haven't yet got used to that breathtaking wind that hits you... christ!

Well done on the ride!!


----------



## footloose crow (13 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> 70 Cornish miles and only 5800ft of upness that's practically flat !! . Well done cracking ride


Thank you 13 Rider. As you know you just can't avoid up-ness and then down-ness....followed by more up-ness in Cornwall. 

Or Devon. Or most of Wales. Peak and Pennines. Scotland. When the corona lockdown is over we are going cycling in Norfolk.

Every time I say that it is flat in East Anglia someone from Norfolk tells me that they do have hills. There is one near Cromer apparently.


----------



## 13 rider (13 May 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Thank you 13 Rider. As you know you just can't avoid up-ness and then down-ness....followed by more up-ness in Cornwall.
> 
> Or Devon. Or most of Wales. Peak and Pennines. Scotland. When the corona lockdown is over we are going cycling in Norfolk.
> 
> Every time I say that it is flat in East Anglia someone from Norfolk tells me that they do have hills. There is one near Cromer apparently.


It's quite possible I won't be experiencing the delights of Cornish terrain this year as my Holiday is due to start on July 6th and were not sure enough things pubs cafes etc will be open to make it enjoyable .


----------



## Donger (14 May 2020)

I was due to have the delights of a Norfolk holiday in July! Flatness will have to wait.


----------



## Globalti (14 May 2020)

A quick evening spin turned into a good but freezing cold ride. Went out after supper to cheekily ride a walk that Mrs Gti and I do through the valley, along which our house looks in a westerly direction. I fancied trying it on the Roubaix because part of it is a long swooping descent on smooth fields to the brook at the bottom. All "cheeky" as the mountain bikers say but nobody around that late in the day.

So I took a Rennie to prevent indigestion having eaten supper a couple of hours before. Up towards Mellor then right through a farm, down the field, over the brook and up to the Ribchester road. Turned right then sharp left down Lovely Hall Lane taking the gravel path alongside the road, which was nice and swoopy. Right on the A59 and time-trialled a couple of miles east turning up to the Langho roundabouts and on straight ahead up a steep climb, emerging on York Lane. Right again and round Parsonage reservoirs to the Rishton road. Left and then a mile later, left and down through woods to Parsonage reservoir, a bit roooty and lots of gates so I was happy to get onto the gravel access track. The Roubaix is good on gravel but not confidence-inspiring on steep rooty descents. On round to Whalley Nab and back up to the Duke of York pub and thence a fast run back home via the steep descent of Hollowhead Lane. The last few miles were freezing so when I got home in just shorts and a long-sleeve top I was chilled to the bone and needed a hot shower to warm me up.

Amazingly the Bikehike distance exactly matched my Cateye distance of 13.84 miles and Bikehike told me just over 1200 feet climbed. Average speed was only just over 10 mph though!

So that's an itch scratched and now I know: a Roubaix on 28mm road tyres is excellent on firm tracks but not when the going gets rougher.


----------



## wafter (14 May 2020)

Decided to give cycling a pass yesterday after Tuesday's big effort, while it was windy and I was preoccupied with other things.

Later on I felt more like a bit of a spin in the early evening sun as the wind died down a bit, so rode to the other side of the city and back. Other than a rare smiles-all-round moment from trying to dodge an oncoming pedestrian on the tow path when we both repeatedly went in the same direction, it was pretty grim..

Gloves-and-fleece cold, pretty crappy wind that seemed to be against me for the most part, poor choice of route that involved a lot of "get off and carry" obstacles and unsurprisingly zero energy with plenty of joint, muscle and foot aches thanks to my big effort the day before. Polar says I'll be in "very strained" territory until Saturday, so I might just give it a rest until then..


----------



## Globalti (14 May 2020)

Yes the improvement in strength and fitness happens during the three days after a big effort.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2020)

Woke up feeling more tired than when I went to bed last night. Hate it when that happens. Looking out into a bright sunny morning though enticed me out and I did use the Galaxy this time. Just my usual lockdown route to Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage and Cross Houses.

Despite the  it's still quite cool out with the air coming from the north so a fleece was needed. Not as busy on the A49 this time and I found more people walking down the lanes today which meant having to slow for them a few times. One family group had loose children and loose dogs milling about which took a few moments to round up. The dad says "My dogs are rubbish".

I got on well to Longnor but turning back towards the (light) wind on the way to Acton Burnell I found I was feeling it in the legs ater the last few rides so didn't have the energy to go whizzing along this stretch like I usually would.

I improved a bit by Harnage and got up the hill here quicker than expected then had a good run down the other side into Cound. it would have been better if the road surface was a bit smoother. Being distracted by an overtaking car in Cound meant that I missed what flag was flying today.

I had a decent run up to the A458, which was quieter than yesterday. I got a nice comment having rung my bell at a couple of walkers near Berrington - the Lion bells I use do have a nice tone and tend to make people smile.

In the last few miles there were more cyclists about and in the end I saw 15 today after spending most of the ride wondering where everyone was. It was a nice quick run back to the A49, which was less busy than roughly the same time yesterday, but the drivers who came past seem to have gone back to allowing less room.

24 miles this time at 15.5 mph average. I actually pulled up at home with it reading just under 24 but I _had_ to make it click over to be exact. Feeling great at the end of the trip - it's just what I needed to perk up.











Absolutely lovely views out over the hills today.


----------



## kj92 (14 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Woke up feeling more tired than when I went to bed last night. Hate it when that happens. Looking out into a bright sunny morning though enticed me out and I did use the Galaxy this time. Just my usual lockdown route to Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage and Cross Houses.



Brilliant effort. I feel the same too, like I have no energy and have been hit by a bus! No cycling for me today, just a netflix binge... oops!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> Brilliant effort. I feel the same too, like I have no energy and have been hit by a bus! No cycling for me today, just a netflix binge... oops!


 Enjoy. Rest days are needed from time to time.


----------



## Landsurfer (14 May 2020)

Sunny morning, light wind ... well no wind judging by the steam from the various power stations rising up vertically. A bit of a bimble though Misson ... one of the ex RAF cold war nuclear missile bases ... and off along the very straight roads that cover the flatlands to the east of Doncaster... nice ride out.







Not joking about the flatlands ...






At the Trent levee .. complete with thumb .... Alpacas on the farm in the background where friendly.






Nice village signs in this area ... A few 100 yds further on i met a policeman establishing some social distancing between 2 extra mature gents to prevent them coming to blows after they had managed to crash their cars into each other at a near deserted cross roads ...


----------



## JPBoothy (14 May 2020)

The beautiful scenic photographs that are being posted make you realise that we live in a stunning country and, if the weather was as pleasant as it has been these past few months 'on a regular basis' then would we bother jetting off to some scorched baron country every year. Keep the photos coming folks they cheer me up


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 May 2020)

Three youths on boris bikes tried to push me off my bike while the other one grabbed it as i was stopped at a set of lights waiting for it to change. They thought i was distracted because i had music in one ear but their attempt failed as i kept my balance and i just took a big detour to get away from them.

Just your regular council estate hoodie wearing yobs. I should probably report it to the police even though I think its a waste of time. Nothing was stolen off my bike in the heat of it.


----------



## ruffers (14 May 2020)

Today’s tour of the B&DCA was Little Hulton CC, situated next to Farnworth and Walkden.

The trip was 22.9 miles averaging 13.5mph, a leisurely stroll for some of you.

The weather was great with a gentle breeze here and there. The odd pleasantry exchanged with passing cyclists. Always makes me feel better when a passing cyclist nods or gives a slight wave.

The roads were fairly quiet luckily and I thought they'd be a lot worse. Was a little nervous at the start as I repaired my chain myself this morning. A split link was found yesterday when cleaning the bike. Multitool used and new link fitted. The chain was running like a dream👍🏻.










Happy cycling everyone 😉


----------



## Donger (14 May 2020)

I'm still plugging away seeing if I can ride my bike every day this month and average over 20 miles per day. I'm still waiting for my No.1 bike back from the LBS, and still riding my No.2 bike as a 9-speed, stuck in the middle chain ring. When I pick up No.1 bike, I shall be taking advantage of the new lockdown rules, and heading a little further afield, including some hills at last. For now, though, I'm just extending the daily rides a tad. Today's effort was a 31 miler, taking in many of the usual lanes to the South of Gloucester. I must be reaching peak exposure for pictures of Frampton and Arlingham, so I took a few different ones this time. This was at the canal bridge in Frampton, opposite the old Cadbury's milk plant:




From there, I moved off to Arlingham for a couple of swigs of my drink by the river bank opposite Newnham on Severn. This time I aimed the camera towards the Severn Bore Inn at Broadoak. The hill on the left with the funny little clump of trees on top is May Hill .... a local landmark that is visible from several surrounding counties (Herefordshire, Worcestershire and Oxfordshire at least), and which sometimes makes a useful get-you-home pointer for anyone trying to navigate without a G#rmin (name edited to remove hyper-annoying product based hyperlink):




Although, personally, I am really starting to miss the hills at the moment, I would imagine some of you would quite happily swap their hilly rides for the chance to come and go along a nice, quiet, pan flat lane like the one from the riverbank back to Arlingham:




.... although the last couple of times I've done it, the headwind has been brutal. Well, that's 295 miles done in the first 14 days of May. I'm hoping to do a few 30-40 mile rides on No.1 bike soon, so it looks like I'll be shattering last month's PB mileage. I just hope this lovely weather keeps up.
Stay safe everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Chromatic (14 May 2020)

First ride since last Friday, headed for another village church on the current list of destination places for my rides, today I rode to Chaceley. Route was onto the A38 from Gloucester, through Twigworth, Norton, Wainlode, Tirley then on to Chaceley. Stopped for a drink and church pic. Then went down to the Yew Tree pub for a look at the river but the pub was gated off so couldn't get to the river bank. Then headed back via Tirley and Lower Apperley and back onto the A38 between Tewkesbury and Coombe Hill and heading back to Gloucester via the loop through Sandhurst.
26.9 miles, more traffic, fewer cyclists.


----------



## ruffers (14 May 2020)

Chromatic said:


> First ride since last Friday, headed for another village church on the current list of destination places for my rides, today I rode to Chaceley. Route was onto the A38 from Gloucester, through Twigworth, Norton, Wainlode, Tirley then on to Chaceley. Stopped for a drink and church pic. Then went down to the Yew Tree pub for a look at the river but the pub was gated off so couldn't get to the river bank. Then headed back via Tirley and Lower Apperley and back onto the A38 between Tewkesbury and Coombe Hill and heading back to Gloucester via the loop through Sandhurst.
> 26.9 miles, more traffic, fewer cyclists.



don’t forget to post the picture


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2020)

Is it my imagination or have we had a lot of wind this year? It certainly feels like it.

Anyway, another ride out on the MTB today with The Fragrant MrsP along the farm track out to Blewbury then we worked our way up to the stunning Ridgeway, one of the oldest 'roads' in the country via some single track byway we have never been up before which after a couple of miles brought us out onto a familiar fire track near the old railway bridge. Over the bridge we went up the hill along the stony track past some private Gallops and a couple of teens having a booze up and listening to some that beat music.

One we were on the Ridgeway proper we headed in the direction of Wantage the track here varies a lot between perfect flat concrete farm track to dry churned up 4x4 ruts to flattish grass, we carried along here for about 4 miles under the A34 which one can now heat is getting busy again.

Once we got to Scutchamer Knob we went down the hill on tarmac to Ginge turning off along the Icknield way then after a mile following the shaded grassy track down to Rowstock across the 417 down the single track to the Packhorse Inn then on to Q Gardens farm shop at Milton Hill for the best ice cream in Oxfordshire.

After our break we headed back towards and through Harwell village up the tarmac track to Harwell Campus back along the farm tracks to Chilton village then down the Lynchway to home.

a bright sunny day with a chilly wind, though for a change the wind was mostly in our favour.
19.02 of your 

GoPro photos


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 May 2020)

Chill wind but lovely sunshine. I headed for the hills with the aim of doing a bit of road I haven't ridden for maybe as long as 30 years. The first pleasant climb took me along the Suckley Hills. Then Suckley Knowle was conquered which leads on to the climb to Linley Green. Gaines Lane has some steep bits. On climbing through Whitbourne Graham N came the other way with a pal. So we chatted at distance. Then it was the climb to Clifton-on-Teme before another climb to Wolferlow. Next came the climb through Stoke Bliss where the views westward were stunning. My goal was close now as I dropped through Hanley Childe on the "forgotten" track to the lake where I paused for my lunch. Here I found my tyre was flat but what a lovely spot to sit and sort it out. Tyre pumped up I climbed from Kyre to Hampton Charles where I aimed for Bredenbury and onward past the Dragon for Munderfield and into the Frome Valley. I climbed out and over into the valley of the Leigh Brook where more ups greeted me. At the top of one at Alfrick Pound I stopped to chat with Derek B who was preparing his veg plot. Not much up left now as I took the usual run back by Leigh Sinton. Great ride today in superb countryside. 59 smiles and 5250 feet of up.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 May 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Three youths on boris bikes tried to push me off my bike while the other one grabbed it as i was stopped at a set of lights waiting for it to change. They thought i was distracted because i had music in one ear but their attempt failed as i kept my balance and i just took a big detour to get away from them.
> 
> Just your regular council estate hoodie wearing yobs. I should probably report it to the police even though I think its a waste of time. Nothing was stolen off my bike in the heat of it.


What utter scum! I'm glad you are okay and managed to keep hold of your bike.. I am sick of hearing people defend the 'youth' element as being bored and having nothing to do and nowhere to go blah blah blah.. How does being bored make it right to take other peoples things that they have bought with their own hard earned money. No doubt those Boris bikes will end up in the Canal/River too. Why doesn't anything bad ever happen to low life turds like them


----------



## ruffers (14 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> What utter scum! I'm glad you are okay and managed to keep hold of your bike.. I am sick of hearing people defend the 'youth' element as being bored and having nothing to do and nowhere to go blah blah blah.. How does being bored make it right to take other peoples things that they have bought with their own hard earned money. No doubt those Boris bikes will end up in the Canal/River too. Why doesn't anything bad ever happen to low life turds like them



couldn’t agree more, and if they have nothing to do they could spend their time wisely learning some respect


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2020)

Donger said:


> I'm still plugging away seeing if I can ride my bike every day this month and average over 20 miles per day. I'm still waiting for my No.1 bike back from the LBS, and still riding my No.2 bike as a 9-speed, stuck in the middle chain ring. When I pick up No.1 bike, I shall be taking advantage of the new lockdown rules, and heading a little further afield, including some hills at last. For now, though, I'm just extending the daily rides a tad. Today's effort was a 31 miler, taking in many of the usual lanes to the South of Gloucester. I must be reaching peak exposure for pictures of Frampton and Arlingham, so I took a few different ones this time. This was at the canal bridge in Frampton, opposite the old Cadbury's milk plant:
> View attachment 522294
> 
> From there, I moved off to Arlingham for a couple of swigs of my drink by the river bank opposite Newnham on Severn. This time I aimed the camera towards the Severn Bore Inn at Broadoak. The hill on the left with the funny little clump of trees on top is May Hill .... a local landmark that is visible from several surrounding counties (Herefordshire, Worcestershire and Oxfordshire at least), and which sometimes makes a useful get-you-home pointer for anyone trying to navigate without a G#rmin (name edited to remove hyper-annoying product based hyperlink):
> ...


Ride every day for a month seemed a good idea when I did it until until it turned competive with @Supersuperleeds ,I am currently on day 803 chasing down his total of 852


----------



## Donger (14 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Ride every day for a month seemed a good idea when I did it until until it turned competive with @Supersuperleeds ,I am currently on day 803 chasing down his total of 852


I may need an exit strategy!


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> What utter scum! I'm glad you are okay and managed to keep hold of your bike.. I am sick of hearing people defend the 'youth' element as being bored and having nothing to do and nowhere to go blah blah blah.. How does being bored make it right to take other peoples things that they have bought with their own hard earned money. No doubt those Boris bikes will end up in the Canal/River too. Why doesn't anything bad ever happen to low life turds like them



Thanks! A friend of my said i should of beat them to a pulp but i didnt want to run the risk escalation and get chased down by a pack of wild dogs . I cant have one of them deciding theyd rather stamp on my bike and damage it if they couldnt steal it.

I thought one of them might of ripped my rear light off as he gave it a good yank but Its still there. Rather they managed to steal that then the bike itself!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Ride every day for a month seemed a good idea when I did it until until it turned competive with @Supersuperleeds ,I am currently on day 803 chasing down his total of 852



I could pretend I hadn't read this but I finished on 859


----------



## 13 rider (14 May 2020)

I hadn't riden the TCR for 11 days due to a brake issue after yesterday's parcel delivery and last night's fettling which didn't go that smoothly . But tonight it was ready so a test ride was called for . This bike just feels fast 11.2 miles to Rothley and back done at 17.5 mph brakes working fine and the horrible squalling noise has gone thank goodness


----------



## Chromatic (14 May 2020)

ruffers said:


> don’t forget to post the picture



It's in the my bike in front of a church thread.


----------



## ruffers (14 May 2020)

Chromatic said:


> It's in the my bike in front of a church thread.



👍🏻👍🏻 Great to see everyone’s pictures


----------



## derrick (14 May 2020)

Another windy loop. 24 miles, tubeless tyres feeling good. Hope i don't get a bad puncture could be a bit of bother on the side of the road, Think i need to get some better tyre levers. Nice ride a bit chillier than it has been but not to cold,
https://www.strava.com/activities/3449851765


----------



## gavgav (14 May 2020)

Out in the lovely evening sunshine, for a short ride. Blooming cold and gusty Northerly wind blowing though.

Looped through Sutton Farm estate, along Wenlock Rd and then the horrid section on the A458, which is now back to normal rush hour streams of traffic. Had the wind behind me through Betton Abbots, Cantlop and up to Pitchford Fork (as it’s known in Strava segment land) then a nice descent to Cound Stank and up to the A458 again. Was averaging 15mph at this stage, which is unheard of for me!

The A458 was again very busy, only a short section, but the fun of having main “A” roads almost to myself, during lockdown, has gone now and it’s back to normal on them.

The lanes to Berrington and King Street were quiet, other than a few cyclists, but it was hard going into the wind, all the way home from Berrington, meaning I finished up with 13.09 miles done and the avg had dropped to 13.9mph.


----------



## C R (14 May 2020)

Short local loop with daughter 1. She is less sporty than daughter 2, and prefers a more relaxed pace enjoying the views. We passed a couple of families we know from school also on their bikes. There's a consensus on worrying that as traffic increases this kind of outings will get harder, unfortunately.


----------



## Chris S (14 May 2020)

Redditch and back. Doing over 30 miles on a bike that only has 88, 65 and 49 inch gears is a good way to get fit.


----------



## JPBoothy (14 May 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Thanks! A friend of my said i should of beat them to a pulp but i didnt want to run the risk escalation and get chased down by a pack of wild dogs . I cant have one of them deciding theyd rather stamp on my bike and damage it if they couldnt steal it.
> 
> I thought one of them might of ripped my rear light off as he gave it a good yank but Its still there. Rather they managed to steal that then the bike itself!


Although it may seem a good idea at the time, getting into a scuffle with a gang of teenagers (no matter how young) who could have knives and be off their heads on god knows what is more likely to end badly for you than it is for them. Choose another time/route maybe


----------



## Mike_P (14 May 2020)

What a difference 24 hours makes, a light north westerly and even the sun came out on the post homework ride which made for a nice relaxation after an afternoon of the laptop almost constantly pinging with disconnecting and reconnecting to the office system and, subsequently both post ride and a visit to some invisible offerings in Asda, quite glad the eight o’clock applause for the NHS had limited car horn activity today.
Through Hampsthwaite and up to Clapham Green, from where heading for Tang and Kettlesing resulted in a canine encounter for the first time in some time, with the obstructing dog more attentive to its owner off shot.





Then not long after a more aggressive dog, good job the lead was not longer.




A new PR for the entire 1.8 mile long 3.6% avg drag up the valley to Kettlesing Head, then a brief return to A59 mainly downhill to Dangerous Corner turning south on the B6451 to Norwood meaning a rare ride passing the end of Penny Pot




Then largely then a repeat of the outbound part of Tuesdays ride in reverse. The climb up close by the rock formation known as Little Armscliffe




still thankfully has the marked distances to the summit which act for me as need to change gear markers.




A full minute quicker than the last time up in which was with an uncooperative wind and a new PR by all of one second. The TTLs on Otley Road had gone and I headed eastwards on that road realising that in this direction the new traffic lights that can hamper a fast decent in the other direction can be a real problem in the other – they are where the car is but thankfully stayed green for me and another PR.




Assumed the other sets of TTLs on the UCI circuit were still there so went through the Duchy and downhill on Ripon Road. 19.17 miles @ 13.8mph avg 1421ft climbed.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 May 2020)

My wife sent me out for an early cycle to work from home this week... didn't intend for this to happen but there we are.


----------



## pjd57 (14 May 2020)

A pleasant canal run .
Kirkintilloch and back.
18 miles. Nice bright morning but a bit chilly.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 May 2020)

Actually yesterday’s ride, but finished a bit late!

So, I set out after working from home to cycle home. As the lockdown eases, traffic levels are gradually rising and main roads are starting to revert to their normal unpleasantness. Pondering what opportunities remain, I decide to go up the Cat & Fiddle from Macclesfield, which is not a lot of fun at rush hour normally. Off I go, full of enthusiasm engendered from a wonderful sunny, albeit a bit chilly evening. 

The climb of the Cat is a delight, views of Cheshire and far beyond opening up with the steady but never overly demanding gradient and almost bereft of motor traffic. A roadie flashes past, all gristle and carbon fibre, and I tell him I hate him with a smile on my face, though I’m not entirely sure he realises it’s tongue in cheek! Summit approaching, the Wrekin and the Long Mynd are clearly visible into Shropshire, and Welsh hills unknown - the Berwyn perhaps. It’s reputed you can spot Liverpool Cathedral from up here, and there is a blob on the horizon correctly located just left of Fiddlers Ferry power station. Perhaps.

It’s far too nice to turn back, so I go down the main road to the edge of Buxton. Again, normally hideously busy, but a real pleasure tonight into a stiff breeze, then a right up Axe Edge, a road I’ve rarely been along and a bit of a drag. The White Peak stunning in the sunshine, I press on left down to Glutton Bridge. These back roads are a little known gem of the Peak District. The route plunges down a tricky gravel strewn descent between the fossilized remains of two coral reefs, Chrome Hill and Parkside, arguably the only actual peaks in the entire District.

At the base of Parkside I pause for pictures.










It’s a spectacular spot and lambs are gambolling around too. Onwards through Glutton Bridge:






and thence to Hollinsclough and the ascent of the Rake.

This is a truly vicious climb, but rewarded with stunning views of the reefs, particularly Chrome Hill, so I use the excuse of more pictures to take a breather. 






I’ve forgotten, or more realistically erased, all memory that the hill kicks up again, every bit as painfully as the first part, and arrive at Flash Bar on my last legs. The sun is getting low and the air frigid, so I switch to full winter crab claw gloves and liners too, anticipating the long descents to come.

Back over Axe Edge towards the Cat a large raptor rises up from the heather to my right, zips across just in front then circles low over the moor before alighting a few hundred yards away. Once near here I’m sure I saw a Hen harrier hunting, and a pair used to nest nearby in the Goyt valley, though I don’t know if they do still. It stands in the heather, but far too far away to identify, most probably a buzzard. I stop and wait for the magnificent bird to take off for a few minutes but its patience and the freezing wind get the better of me and I set off again, shivering.

The descent of the Cat on this side is, inevitably, somehow once again into a stiff head wind, but I take the turn off to Lamaload Reservoir, a beautiful lonely road where the bluebells are still in their prime high up here in a wooded dip. Finally the last ascent of the day looms, the aptly named “Deadman’s Hill”, so called after a local legend chiselled into a stone set half way up the climb. The views open up North and East, Kinder Scout glowing in the evening light. Ten miles or so of almost entirely downhill or flat lie before me and I thrill to feel the wheels beneath me as I swoop back to the Cheshire plain, finally arriving home just as the sun is setting.

I feel I should be able to do this without feeling quite as drained as I do, but Strava reassures me that I’ve done nigh on 50 miles and 1,500 metres of climbing, so I can be justified in my exhaustion. A near perfect evening ride, which would only be improved by the addition of my normal Thursday night club co-consiprators. Maybe next month.


----------



## Landsurfer (15 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Actually yesterday’s ride, but finished a bit late!
> 
> So, I set out after working from home to cycle home. As the lockdown eases, traffic levels are gradually rising and main roads are starting to revert to their normal unpleasantness. Pondering what opportunities remain, I decide to go up the Cat & Fiddle from Macclesfield, which is not a lot of fun at rush hour normally. Off I go, full of enthusiasm engendered from a wonderful sunny, albeit a bit chilly evening.
> 
> ...


An arrow, a children's cartoon car and a penis ..... thats a strange head badge ........


----------



## DCBassman (15 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> An arrow, a children's cartoon car and a penis ..... thats a strange head badge ........


The eye of the beholder...can't see that at all!


----------



## C R (15 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> An arrow, a children's cartoon car and a penis ..... thats a strange head badge ........


I can't unsee that now!


----------



## Old jon (15 May 2020)

More miles on a bike needed, and that bright blue sky is saying do it now! Me and the fixed rolled away towards Holbeck. And smartly left there to ride the alternative (as in not again) way to Headingley.

Keep pedalling, staying on the A660. The road rises all the way to Lawnswood, not steep but it does tire the legs a bit. The roadworks by the Lawnswood Arms reminded me why I do not ride this way often, an understandable dislike of waiting at traffic lights. Wonder if Bramhope has a blight of the things? Nope, ride through that village and straight on at the Dyneley Arms.

Not usual to go this way, down Leeds Road into Otley, but for the route today I have to ride one stretch of road twice. The Pool to Otley Road in the same direction both times or the Leeds Road in each direction. Variety being one of the better bits of cycling, Leeds Road it is. Wander around Otley a bit and cross the River Wharfe, then turn right onto Farnley Lane. Which goes, you may have guessed, up to Farnley. Where a second breakfast was had before continuing down the other side of the hill I had just climbed.



Turn right after crossing the River Washburn and when the A658 is reached turn right again, re-cross the Wharfe at Pool and another right turn points the bike at Otley. Why go back there? Don’t think I have the legs for Pool Bank on the fixed. So, another, but different ride through Otley and ride up Leeds Road, through Bramhope again and up Kings Road so I can ride through Adel to miss those traffic lights at Lawnswood.

And it is all downhill from here. Headingley again, and down the hill to Kirkstall. Turn left, the River Aire is not far away on the right almost all the way to Leeds’ centre. Cross that river on Victoria Bridge and the end of the ride is no great distance. Thirty six miles sort of horizontally and 1800 feet vertically up, and I have a grin! Brilliant.

Map, up and downs, and the bike that did it all.












Above sea level, the whole ride. There is a relief!


----------



## Archie_tect (15 May 2020)

18 miles loop to Black Heddon and the Capheaton junction then home in the sunshine... very quiet still!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2020)

A quick cobweb blower on the hybrid today, 7.24 miles is all I had time for. No photos today so here’s a picture of Winnie and Frankie on my lap.


----------



## wafter (15 May 2020)

Was down to my last few eggs earlier and couldn't be sure I'd last out the weekend, so took a sedate journey to the farm to collect some more.

For some reason my misery lifted a lot yesterday and simply getting out in the sun and fresh air with some Pink Floyd was a joyous experience. I took the most direct route there at a steady pace through Eaton and Appleton, being pleased to find a good stock of eggs and a bit more aesthetic garnish on the egg shed this time - along with a good deal of egg-seeking traffic coming and going while I loaded up my bag and awkwardly took some pics for the benefit of the forum:






The chickens appeared somewhat troubled; watching on and clucking indignantly as I decanted their precious eggs into my own boxes.. I think they were also drawn to the fence out of appreciation for my capable steel steed and its competent execution of the latest standards in brake and wheel mounting technology 

Still felt pretty good when leaving so made it a circular through Abingdon (righteously-verbally-abusing some idiotically-parked van driver en-route) and came back along the cycle path to Radley, then down the back of Kennington and home. A slow and sedate 25 miles at 13mph and 113bpm; being all zones 1-2; mostly the former. Despite the steady pace what appears to be sciatica was really starting to bother me on the way back, so evidently I need to work on my post-ride stretching.

Hoping I might be fit for a longer one tomorrow, although currently that's looking like wishful thinking. Also missed a delivery of bicycle-y goodies from Germany so that'll have to wait until Monday 🍆


----------



## ianbarton (15 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Actually yesterday’s ride, but finished a bit late!
> 
> So, I set out after working from home to cycle home. As the lockdown eases, traffic levels are gradually rising and main roads are starting to revert to their normal unpleasantness. Pondering what opportunities remain, I decide to go up the Cat & Fiddle from Macclesfield, which is not a lot of fun at rush hour normally. Off I go, full of enthusiasm engendered from a wonderful sunny, albeit a bit chilly evening.


I used to live in Tideswell and remember doing those rides around Buxton. Tideswell was a great place to live, but being at the top of the hill it meant that starting a ride was easy, but returning home involved a long slog up a hill!


----------



## theloafer (15 May 2020)

well last night i had a daft idea ... after my other ride the hill test for my Riese +muller e-bike "lets try distance" so picked a route i know well. home-Darlington-Richmond-Redmire-Hawes-Kirby Stephen-GT Musgrave-Brough-Middleton in Teesdale-Staindrrop-quite lanes back to Shildon,then along the cycle path straight to aycliffe station and home.
legs are shot and just made it without draining the batteries... all though after Brough had to knock it down to eco mode 
109 miles 7,010ft think i will sleep good tonight https://www.strava.com/activities/3455512144





they like my banana cake 















more cake




nice cafe stop


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

I've not bothered putting the past three days rides on here as they were all variations of the same 40 mile route in grey, cold and windy (especially on Wednesday) conditions.

However, the forecast for today was a bit warmer, much sunnier and with lighter winds, so I did a quick bit of route planning last night which involved quite a lot of of off road riding and a couple of bridleways I'd not ridden before, with the intended destination being St. Marys church in Akenham. It's located about half a mile up a rough farm track and I've ridden past the "Historic Church"tourist information signs for it loads of times, but only on a road bike, so never stopped.

The route was basically out to Falkenham then off road almost all the way to the road to Bucklesham, then a quick diversion in Foxhall for another rough bit, then on road through Ipswich to the track to the church, doubling back on another track past Akenham fisheries, back on road to Tuddenham, off road again to Rushmere St. Andrew, on road to Kesgrave, a fast off road section on the Longstrops bridlway to Martlesham and a quick play in the woods & heathland and back homewards on road through Bucklesham again before a final off road diversion on the tracks the other side of Trimley.

Plenty of this




this (to get to the church)




and this




with this being the target




Plus some new colour in the roadside verges




https://www.strava.com/activities/3454660712


----------



## JPBoothy (15 May 2020)

That sudden temperature change has taken the joy away from riding a bit lately though hasn't it. At least the cars are still pretty scarce though which is always a bonus


----------



## footloose crow (15 May 2020)

*15 May. Clay Pits, Saints and Camels

Spoiler alert before we start*: contrary to the way they are described much of this ride is mis-named. The Clay Trail is gravel - not clay. There are no saints on the Saints' Way. I didn't see any camels on the Camel Trail. All very disappointing.

My plan was a longer ride with as much off road (but only gravel tracks) as possible and the rest on back lanes, which might as well be gravel tracks after the winter rains and ten years of austerity. I haven't been on the Clay Trails before so was looking forward to meeting them. The Clay rail begins, it appears, in the centre of St Austell; a town once described as the worst place to live in Britain, although in the spring sunshine today it seemed OK. Very empty though. I worked in the town for eleven years so I have a soft spot for it.

The only way is up once you start the trail, softly at first and initially on tarmac and then as the trail steepens into double figures of gradient, it turns to gravel. 





I had the joy of overtaking some mountain bikers on electric bikes- that doesn't happen often to me. The trail went on and on with steepening parts coinciding with the loosest surface forcing me to stay in the saddle to keep the back tyre planted, before suddenly arriving at the top of the hills behind St Austell, 770 feet higher than when I started. There is a huge hole in the ground here known as Baal Pit and a pyramidal pile of spoil from the china clay workings that locals call Sky Tip.





_*Looking across to St Austell Bay from the new cycle path bridge*_





_*Sky Tip. There is a flag planted on the summit - a Cornish flag of course*_

*




Baal Pit with its turquoise pool at the bottom. There is a plan for a new 'garden village' here.





The trail goes on.....*

Leaving the Clay Trail behind takes me onto the back lanes through the hidden Luxulyan valley, once a major transport route from the clay pits to the port at Par Docks. There are tunnels beneath me that took clay slurry down to the port and above me an aqueduct carrying water to St Austell. The valley is steep sided and dark, beeches and oaks have grown tall here and undisturbed, creating a green tunnel. 

Once past Luxulyan I am on the Saints Way. It took Madame Crow and myself two days to walk this trail about ten years ago and today I can dismiss it in a few hours. It takes a line across Cornwall from south coast to north coast - or vice versa - alternating between boggy valleys with dwarf oaks and then up onto moors cut through with granite tors. There were no Saints visible. I expect they were busy today doing Saint stuff somewhere else. 

The Saints Way leads seamlessly onto NCN 3 at Lanhydrock, cutting through a mature beech forest (more off road) and then across the A30 on another special bridge for cyclists. Bodmin appears and I continue to follow NCN signs through the town centre and now onto the Camel Trail.

Gravel again but hard packed. The tyres make that characteristic noise of tyres on gravel, which warns pedestrians I am coming. I see two bikes and perhaps a dozen walkers in ten miles of trail. So different to the usual crowds on this popular trail.

Leaving the trail before Wadebridge I am once again on back lanes and heading uphill (again) along treelined lanes following streams that I can hear but not see. A brief rendezvous with the busy world as I re -cross the A30 at Roche and then it is pell mell for the Goss Moor trail. Another trail! I am gravel biking like an American.

Once past Goss Moor and back onto roads the route carries on down deep hidden Cornish lanes, very quiet lanes and some of them actually 'Quiet Lanes'.






I am getting tired now but there is more to be done. I am really beginning to resent the hills, wanting to just cruise along rather than puff and grind up steep winding lanes, the top always further than I think. 






The final hill in Truro, 250 feet of 5-8%, is not normally too bad but today it is as much as I can manage. Pleased to be home after six hours on the bike, mind filled with images and sounds. Hedgerows, sweeping views, the sound of tyres on gravel, the click of gears shifting down. Another long ride but I am enjoying the challenge, learning how to pace myself, how to ignore the minor pains and tiredness. I am discovering that a longer ride is a mental challenge as much as a physical one. I continue to work towards two targets for this summer - my first century ride and my first 200k ride. If only it wasn't so hilly here......


----------



## ruffers (16 May 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *15 May. Clay Pits, Saints and Camels
> 
> Spoiler alert before we start*: contrary to the way they are described much of this ride is mis-named. The Clay Trail is gravel - not clay. There are no saints on the Saints' Way. I didn't see any camels on the Camel Trail. All very disappointing.
> 
> ...



great write up and that is some ride 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2020)

Another great write up @footloose crow your making me pine for Cornwall . 2 years ago I did an imperial century in Cornwall I pinched the route from Cornish Clay and Coast sportive it's was Hilly . A century in Cornwall will be hard but doable


----------



## Landsurfer (16 May 2020)

On our LEJOG in 2018 we couldn't wait to get out of Cornwall !!!






The team at JOG.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 May 2020)

Yesterday's ride: Out on the Raleigh to get some more miles in. It was a longer variation of one of my regular routes, this time going: Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Hollyhurst, Dudgleley, Smethcott, Wilderley, Pulverbatch, Longden, Exfords Green, Hunger Hill and back via Little Lyth.

The wind was a north-westerly which helped nicely to Pitchford and a cross-wind to Hollyhurst which helped progress on the flat part of the ride. I had wondered if the roads would be busy as people gear up for the weekendbut they weren't, along this stretch at least.

Crossing an empty A49 and turning back northwards again I was onto the roads I expected to have pretty much to myself as I had last time I was here. I didn't this time though, encountering a variety of vehicles and a group on horseback.

From Pulverbatch to Longden riding into the wind was offset by it being mostly downhill. I encountered another couple of horse-riders at Longden Common (usually this road would be a bit busy for them).

The wind helped on the way to Exfords Green but wasn't quite the right direction to make the most of it to Hunger Hill. At the top of the Lyth Hill climb the car park was still busy but not quite full - I think I caught it in a lull though as my sister tells me it was packed to overflowing earlier in the day.

A little extra at the end was added to round the distance up.

29 miles at 14mph average.





On the railway bridge at the most southerly point of this ride.





I'm sure you two shouldn't be this side of the gate.





Still plenty of bluebells about.


----------



## gavgav (16 May 2020)

With the “easing” from Wednesday, I felt able to get out for a longer ride again, today and get my May Half Century Challenge ride in, after taking the “bye” on offer for April.

It was quite sunny, when I set off and despite a keen Westerly breeze, was milder than it has been all week.

I started off by looping through Sutton Farm and out of town along Wenlock Rd, the A458 (complete with the customary idiot driver, who was 3rd in a queue of cars that were coming off the A5, first 2 had enough time to pull out safely, he didn’t and pulled out alongside me, then drove down the wrong side of the road for as far as the eye could see ) then took the Betton road. Very busy with traffic along there, including a number of camper vans and standard vans.

I then turned down Lyons Lane, to Condover and whilst passing the couple of shops in the village, came across moron number 2, who overtook the parked Post Van, coming towards me, so widely that he forced me to slam the brakes on and luckily pull into someone’s gateway. He then has the audacity to put his thumb up, didn’t have much chance did I! The postman even said what an idiot, as he was getting back into his van 

Thankfully, after that, the roads were very quiet, as I continued to Wrentnall, Ryton and Longnor. It was nice to turn right, at the Longnor crossroads, for the first time since before Lockdown. There was a small bit of water in the 1 ford but the other was bone dry. Next was the long hard climb up to Comley, via the Corkscrew (as it’s known in local cycling land) but with the wind behind me it wasn’t too bad, even on the Carbon with the racing gear set up, so much so that I set a PB on the Strava segment, knocking 2 minutes off my previous best and being the quickest of 6 riders who rode it today 

The descent on the other side was great, had a longing look at The Royal Oak pub, in Cardington, one day we’ll be allowed back there, but there were lots of people parking up in the pub car park and looked to be setting out for walks.

I then continued on the pretty remote lanes, to Gretton, Church Preen, Kenley and Acton Burnell, not seeing a single car along the whole section, which must be about 10 miles long, bliss!! I was riding into the wind now though and so that slowed things down, and the sun had gone in, due to the thickening cloud.

I turned onto the roads to Pitchford and Cantlop, passing the Motorcross track, which was in use, with what sounded like quite a few bikes running......

I wasn’t sure the mileage would quite hit the 50k, as I got back near home, so I looped through the Business Park, to make sure.

32.26 miles at 12.9 mph avg and 1825 ft of climbing.


----------



## ruffers (16 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> With the “easing” from Wednesday, I felt able to get out for a longer ride again, today and get my May Half Century Challenge ride in, after taking the “bye” on offer for April.
> 
> It was quite sunny, when I set off and despite a keen Westerly breeze, was milder than it has been all week.
> 
> ...



great write up and congrats on completing the 50k. Shame about the idiots on the road, amazes me how bad some drivers are at times.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 May 2020)

A nice ride to Bigbury on sea this morning. On the au there I went through all t quiet, narrow lanes. I was nearly squished by a DPD van.

It was nice to see people enjoying the sea, but they couldn’t get an ice cream......

31 lovely miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3459679223


----------



## ruffers (16 May 2020)

No ride for me today, Mrs R is off work so I’m spending the day relaxing, nice brew, and good read of everyone’s posts 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

I was going to do a longish ride on the Trek Domane today, but in the end couldn’t be bothered putting all the kit on.

I needed to get some fuel for the lawnmower, so I dragged the Kingpin out of the shed put a can in the rear pannier and had a gentle pootle down to Blewbury garage, got my fuel and a Magnum, rode to where the Llamas are ate, my ice cream took some photos.

Rather than come straight home I cycled further along the A417 towards Aston Tyrrold, up a blumen great hill where some thick twunt in a black Audi close passed before the brow, what a dick.

At the top I turned left into the Astons, down the hill and another close pass by another tit in another Audi. Ffs!

A lovely ride around the quiet lanes of the village enjoying the weather and the simplicity of riding a 53 year old bike, wearing jeans, trainers and a shirt.

After half an hour or so I made my way back home . I noticed today that there weren’t nearly as many other cyclists out and about, maybe the novelty has gone.
I had time for a few photos today.
9.12 miles.




The Ridgeway in the distance.




You wouldn’t know from this photo that this house is in the middle of some rather unattractive 80’s social housing.




Llammas or summat.




Near...Small.





The bike is older than the car.


----------



## ruffers (16 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I was going to do a longish ride on the Trek Domane today, but in the end couldn’t be bothered putting all the kit on.
> 
> I needed to get some fuel for the lawnmower, so I dragged the Kingpin out of the shed put a can in the rear pannier and had a gentle pootle down to Blewbury garage, got my fuel and a Magnum, rode to where the Llamas are ate my ice cream took some photos.
> 
> ...



great write up 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Globalti (16 May 2020)

32 enjoyable miles heading north west banking upwind miles. From home down to the Ribble bridge at De Tabley then up Gallows Lane to Jeffrey Hill, Beacon Fell, bonus takeaway coffee and cake in Chipping, loads of cyclists out enjoying the fresh breeze and bright sun. From Chipping back up the northerly side of Jeffrey Hill, short, brutish and nasty, then a fast descent on twisty roads back to the Ribble bridge at De Tabley. 3300 feet climbed, legs tired, face sunburned.

I noticed that there were lots of motorcyclists out on the back lanes and guess that's because their traditional gathering spots like Settle market place have been closed.


----------



## Mike_P (16 May 2020)

A late morning outing on the Defy today, eastwards despite the westerly. Initially played safe and rat ran off the main roads just in case they had picked up to anything like a normal Saturday and as a consequence found myself on what I had been avoiding




One cyclist passed in the opposite direction and I finally joined the A59 at Forest Lane Head for a new PR on the decent to Knaresborough




The cyclist has come off the very narrow Beyl Buryton cycleway hopefully not having passed someone struggling up the wall of that cycleway at very less than social distancing with only the merest gap between handlebars. North to Farnham and then east via Ferrensby to




An ABC challenge can start at last. Beyond the village I got overtaken only then to catch the rider up, socially distanced of course, on the subsequent climbs of the lumpy edges of the Vale of York. Not fancying a game of cat and mouse decided which ever way he went subsequent to us both turning north on the A168 I would do the opposite, so continuing on the A168 was the answer with consequential respect to the cyclist who was killed along here last week




Like buses no sooner that one turned up than came along another A – Aldborough which is on the site of the Roman town of Isurium Brigantum. More readily evident is the “cross” commemorating the 1322 Battle of Boroughbridge.




And so quickly a B gathered with Boroughbridge – sign of the times with parking spaces a plenty late on a Saturday morning on the high street. There was a pavement queue for the Spar Convenience Store and another cyclist had found a bakery open.




Over the River Ure and into the riverside park where, although a number of cars were in the car park, no one was to be seen so the prime vista of Boroughbridge Weir was for once freely available.




A camera shy heron landed and then flew off whilst I was changing the battery in the Go Pro. Time now to head back, the exit from Boroughbridge seemed slow socially distancing from another cyclist until it was obvious passing cars would not be problem for an overtake, but Strava has given it a PR 
Through Minskip and Staveley where a group of four cyclists distanced from each other passed with a fifth seemingly trying to catch up, and onto C – Copgrove where the church does its best to hide behind trees.




Through Farnham, until now the wind if anything had been a niggle but the approach to Scotton was unpleasant and then once through the village what should be a fast decent and quick approach to the following climb on the B6165 wasn’t. Turned off onto the Brearton loop to Ripley via the northern end of Nidd. I could predict the cross wind beyond Killinghall would be a problem and so it was. It all transpired into the first metric half century of the year at 53km exactly, 32.93 miles @ 14.3mph avg with 1647ft climbed.


----------



## ruffers (16 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> A late morning outing on the Defy today, eastwards despite the westerly. Initially played safe and rat ran off the main roads just in case they had picked up to anything like a normal Saturday and as a consequence found myself on what I had been avoiding
> View attachment 522800
> 
> One cyclist passed in the opposite direction and I finally joined the A59 at Forest Lane Head for a new PR on the decent to Knaresborough
> ...



great pics and what a nice place Boroughbridge looks.


----------



## wafter (16 May 2020)

Felt monged today and my leg was giving my gyp so I elected to have another day off, although cabin fever and a recently-uncharacteristic craving for questionable food drove me out for a waft around town on the ofo. 

I ate a Co-op sarnie on Port Meadow amongst questionably large groups of other people, then took the very long route home. Which may have involved a chip shop


----------



## Donger (16 May 2020)

Woo hoo! Got my No.1 bike back from the LBS today, after being without it since April due to a mangled left crank. What a joy it was to ride a bike with a full range of 27 gears, a smooth and quiet drivetrain and a different saddle from the one that has started to give me sores recently. I only went out for a test spin, and ended up doing 33.8 miles and my first big hill since March.




I started off heading down to Epney on my most common route, and hung a left down Castle Lane to head for Whitminster and the hills of the Cotswold escarpment. On the way down Castle Lane, I stopped to get a picture of these lovelies .... the best garden ornaments I've ever seen (Note to self: Might not bother getting that gnome after all):




After Whitminster and Eastington, I headed for King's Stanley to start the big climb up the escarpment via Middleyard to Selsley. On the way, I passed through Leonard Stanley for the umpteenth time. It occurred to me that I'd never stopped to explore the village, so I put that right:




In the first shot, you can see Selsley Common up above. I was headed that way. First, I detoured to look at the village centre and the church (Looks like somebody has been arranging jollies to France):




The climb up to Selsley via Middleyard is one of my favourite climbs, and the first one that I ever successfully climbed to get up into the Cotswolds many years ago. There are three distinct steps to the climb ... two of them quite brutal, but mercifully not too long. This gives you a bit of respite on the way and, even better, some tremendous views across Stroud to enjoy:




By the time I hit the top, my eyes were filling with sweat as I'd forgotten to wear my bandana. After not climbing anything worth describing as a hill during lockdown, my doubts had been that either my legs or my lungs wouldn't survive this one. I needn't have worried. I took one further shot after passing the church in the previous picture on my way down the steep descent into the Dudbridge district of Stroud:




The villages near the top opposite are probably Ruscombe, Whiteshill and/or Randwick. I shall be doing most of those climbs in the coming days and weeks now I have my lovely No.1 bike back. It feels fantastic to have extra gears again for acceleration and hill climbing.
Well, that puts me on 352 miles for May, so I should sail past my brand new all-time single-month mileage record tomorrow after just 17 days of the month. I think @Supersuperleeds and @13 rider can breathe easy, as there is no way I'm going to keep up this riding every day lark after lockdown, so their records are safe. It would be nice to complete a whole month of it though. I'm currently on course to average 22 miles per day for May and about 300 miles more than ever before in a single month if I stick with it to the end. After that, I may force myself to take a day off.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## JPBoothy (16 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I was going to do a longish ride on the Trek Domane today, but in the end couldn’t be bothered putting all the kit on.
> 
> I needed to get some fuel for the lawnmower, so I dragged the Kingpin out of the shed put a can in the rear pannier and had a gentle pootle down to Blewbury garage, got my fuel and a Magnum, rode to where the Llamas are ate, my ice cream took some photos.
> 
> ...


I reckon that if one more Audi had passed you too closely that fuel in the pannier may have been used for making some 'special' sunny day cocktails using old discarded bottles and some rags


----------



## Landsurfer (16 May 2020)

27 Gears .... I get lost with my 9 on my main bike and 8 on the back up .....
Respect ...!


----------



## Donger (16 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> 27 Gears .... I get lost with my 9 on my main bike and 8 on the back up .....
> Respect ...!


Believe me, when I cycle in the Alps I need every single one of them.


----------



## Ian H (16 May 2020)

Sarah wanted to ride her Bampton Breakfast 100 today and, now that we're allowed out with a distanced friend, I decided to accompany her. I set off at 08.10 on a chilly morning, Was passed by a young, fellow Wheeler doing a steady 28mph (nearly sprained a lung following his wheel to the turning), and got to the start to find her waiting. We set off to find some hills and warm-up. 

There's a long drag up to Silverton, then we hit the main road towards Tiverton. At which point I remembered that they had closed to road to everyone including cyclists. Wondering whether they'd be working on Saturday, we edged past the barriers and onwards, only to find road-mending in full swing. 

So a retrace to Bickleigh and up and over via Butterleigh. Only two chevrons. Pointed a fellow cyclist also deviating in the right direction.

We continued along the Exe Valley road to Bampton. Loads of cyclists out.

Under the castle was a public four-sided table with bench seats. Ideal for distanced sitting. We had food.




We continued along the old link road, and then back into lanes.




Sarah was bemoaning the fact that we couldn't finish at the pub. Then a light-bulb moment, we could buy a couple of beers at a local shop. They were all shut. 

But the garage was open, sold beer & cider, and so we sat in style on the edge of the forecourt swigging out of two bottles.

And then home. 144k for me and something over 100 for Sarah.


----------



## AndreaJ (16 May 2020)

Another afternoon ride today and a longer ride planned. Set off to Northwood, Welshampton where I turned by the school onto the lanes towards Coptiviney and on to Ellesmere turning by the Mere up to Sandyhill, onto Trench then turn down Cae Goody Lane to Elson, past Millionaires Row back into Ellesmere where there were quite a few people walking about, over the canal and past Ellesmere College to Tetchill, across to Lee, Spunhill, past Whitemere, past Wood Lane nature reserve which was still closed, to Colemere , Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Myddle, Nonely, Tilley, Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, back to Wem just in time for the barriers at the railway crossing to come down. This can mean waiting for 10 minutes for the train but luckily this was a fast no stopping sort of train rather than the old, slow local trains so just 5 minutes wait, didn’t fancy trying to turn right straight after the crossing through the traffic which had built up so carried on a bit further into Wem where the car behind me decided he had been held up long enough and overtook despite the oncoming car which had to pull over and stop, and took the next right onto the Whitchurch road to Creamore where I turned back onto the lanes to Highfields, Horton and back home. 37.8 miles @15.6 mph. Lots of cyclists out again today which I haven’t seen for a few weeks now and the only idiot drivers were in Wem which is as expected. Photo from Sandy Hill towards Wales, looked much better in real life!


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2020)

It's a long time since I posted about a ride in this thread.
Today I joined the canal at Astley and rode to Haigh Hall near Wigan, which is something that I have wanted to do for a long time. (I've been there lots of times by road.) It was very enjoyable. The surfaces varied from gravel, brick paving, cobbles, stony and dry mud.

Approaching Wigan 








I saw gold finches flying parallel to me, ducks, geese and swans with their various offspring, moorhens, black headed gulls.
Taking a picture of the swans I heard munching right behind me.. 












This is Haigh Hall. If I didn't have my bike with me, I'd have gone for a walk to see the amazing azaleas. We used to bring the kids here when they were younger for tree climbing, hide and seek and picnics.


----------



## delb0y (17 May 2020)

Out twice this weekend. Thank goodness. Nothing much to report. just keen to get some mileage in the legs now that I can get out again. 19 miles yesterday and 13 this morning. Just round the local lanes and housing estates. This morning was especially nice as it was (reasonably) early and pretty quiet (and thus no out-of-practice drivers cutting me up which happened twice yesterday). Reminded me of why I like to get up at the crack of dawn and ride. Although today it was the crack of dawn + 2.


----------



## JPBoothy (17 May 2020)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 522889
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There have been a few tv programmes about the Canals recently and I hadn't realised how close we came to losing large sections if it hadn't been for the many volunteer groups that were formed to restore the locks/pumping stations etc.. It would have been such a shame as they are a peaceful place to be on a sunny day. Great photos


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 May 2020)

Mrs 26 decided she would take me on an outing. Sandwiches in our back pockets we aimed at the southern end of the hills. We crossed to Much Marcle where we sat in the ancient Yew while Mrs 26 ate her lunch. We then ran along the eastern flanks of the Marcles through Rushall and on to Trumpet. Over the Munsley lump took us to the bottom of Wellington Heath. Up we went to pause in the churchyard for the super views and for me to eat my sandwiches. The wildflower meadow here was also worth a look. Then on to visit some friends at distance before climbing homeward over the Wyche. Lovely stuff today. 41 smiles


----------



## Spiderweb (17 May 2020)

Out on the Tricross just after 9.30am for a steady chill out ride after 6 mad days at work.
26.7 miles with an average of 14.6 mph.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2020)

A loop on the Domane today, via Rowstock, Grove, Frilford, Gozzards Ford, Abingdon, Drayton and home. No time for stopping today, save for re tying my shoelace because one of them kept getting caught in the chain set, so I had to stop to do that. 

A nice day, if a little overcast and a light headwind for the first 8 miles or so. Lots more cars and motorcycles out and about and folks walking about not really doing the SD thing, except for the long queue outside a local Co-Op.

25.40 of them imperial miles at an average speed of 15.19 ( might have been a bit quicker if wasn't for two sets of of temporary traffic lights), 686 ft of elevation, so mostly flat. 

A few photos from the Go Pro if you're interested.


----------



## Landsurfer (17 May 2020)

Well, hopefully the last of the "flatland" rides.
Cardio and Medical Physics on Monday, hopefully to get the go ahead to push the heart rate higher. I have an Implanted Revel Device which i've been trying to use as a data logger but Medical Physics won't play ...

So ... Tour de Sheffield .. again ... but a lovely morning and Sheffield is lovely ...






Forgemasters of Sheffield is busy ... hammer forged steel waiting for machining into rollers..






I rode along the 5 Weirs Walk only to find the exit from one of the sections was closed off ... the entrance was open but the exit closed ... I may accidentally have reopened it ...







Spider Bridge in the centre of Sheffield, part of the Wicker arches .... The spiders light up at night ...









At Coopers Bridge there is a travellers camp by the Don .... loved the notice ...







This is a Yorkshire phenomenon ...... These men are so frightened of asking their wives for a divorce they would rather sit and splash sticks in the water all day long ...anything rather than spend time at home .. they will sit by any patch of water even a puddle ......how sad ......






This says it a hundred times better than anything the government could have come up with .... Sheffield Navigation Basin in the city centre.





Another lovely day .... rain or shine it's always lovely in South Yorkshire ..... and i'm from Belfast !!


----------



## Donger (17 May 2020)

After a long awaited return to No.1 bike yesterday, and an immediate head-for-the-hills ride, I thought I'd do it again today. Rolled over to Stroud and headed on up the beautiful Slad Valley:




Without exception, everyone else headed my way on a bike overtook me! No matter. It's a long climb, but perfectly manageable so long as you don't overcook it. When I slipped my chain at one point, I turned it into a tactical photo stop and got my breath back:




Stunning though the Slad Valley is, the best thing about riding all the way up it is that you get to descend back down through Buckholt Woods. The tarmac is in great nick and it is predominantly downhill, with occasional vistas up the vale of Gloucester towards the Malverns. On a warm day it is a lovely cool, shady tunnel of trees and a delight to descend around a number of sweeping curves in the woods:




Then when you hit the main Cheltenham to Stroud road at Cranham, you get some more high speed descending with far reaching views. I stopped by the entrance to Prinknash Abbey and wolfed down a couple of stroopwaffels and a glug of energy drink. As good a place as any for a picnic:




On this occasion, after setting off again, I then hung a left down Nut Hill instead of continuing all the way down to Brockworth on the main road. The descent of Nut Hill is a bit more technical, a narrow lane with several blind bends and a reputation as a bit of a rat run for muppets in baseball caps who can barely see over their steering wheels. I stopped for one last shot before completing my descent:




Another thoroughly enjoyable ride of 32.6 miles, with one big hill thrown in. And that brings up (on only the 17th day of the month) a new single month all time PB of 384.5 miles. I am going to smash the old record out of the park this month.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## geocycle (17 May 2020)

Nice leg stretch today into Bowland. Longest ride for a while, over Harris End to Chipping, Wild Boar Park, Dunsop Bridge, Trough of Bowland. Around 1200m of climbing. The biggest challenge was the wind which made the return journey quite difficult. Seemed like normal levels of Sunday traffic as people took advantage of the relaxation of lockdown rules. Lots of motorcycles who must have been desperate to get out and huge numbers of cyclists. Highlight was the discovery of a cafe in Chipping that was open! It seemed very decedent to have a frothy take away coffee sat on a bench outside the shop and converse with a couple of other cyclists, each on our own picnic table of course.

Pictures are the approach to the Trough from the west, just before the mountain rescue barn and Beacon fell from Harris end/Delph road.


----------



## ruffers (17 May 2020)

Donger said:


> After a long awaited return to No.1 bike yesterday, and an immediate head-for-the-hills ride, I thought I'd do it again today. Rolled over to Stroud and headed on up the beautiful Slad Valley:
> View attachment 522975
> 
> Without exception, everyone else headed my way on a bike overtook me! No matter. It's a long climb, but perfectly manageable so long as you don't overcook it. When I slipped my chain at one point, I turned it into a tactical photo stop and got my breath back:
> ...



great work, lovely read 👍🏻


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2020)

Two rides over the weekend ,Saturday did my standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey 32.27 miles with 1946ft of upness at 16.3 mph quite an uneventful ride Today ride was a bit more eventful . Out the door at 10.30 doing my other standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Sileby . Just leaving the village and a rider coming the other way some distance away . Saw him wobble then the next thing he on the deck disappearing down a ditch . Feared the worse as I raced to the scene there was no movement but thankfully when I got there he was clambering up . Apart form a bloody nose and scraped knee he seem fine I told him to sit down and relax for a few moments. I checked his bike out ,chain off was put back on front cantilever brake repair and handlebar straighten . By now he was on his feet having stemmed the bleeding . He was only a few miles from home he thought he hit a drain cover with one hand off the bars and just lost it . He insisted he was ok he changed his route home so I rode with him for half a mile just to make sure he was ok .I wished him well as we parted company . On to Seagrave up Berrycott lane quick descent into Wymeswold then ,Hoton ,Barrow and Mountsorrel . Passing the shop there seemed a few people around the old butter cross heard someone shout my name . Turn back to find a cycling bubby with his mates having a coffee as the cafe was open .Having taken no money with I was grateful of the offer a coffee  which was gratefully accepted ,so sat chatting at a distance of course can't remember the last coffee stop . Back on the bike Rothley ,Cropston and just coming in my village and stopped my brother in law on his allotment so stopped for a chat as I hadn't seen him for 8 weeks . Finally home 31.4 miles with 1168ft of upness at 16.8 mph


----------



## ruffers (17 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Two rides over the weekend ,Saturday did my standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey 32.27 miles with 1946ft of upness at 16.3 mph quite an uneventful ride Today ride was a bit more eventful . Out the door at 10.30 doing my other standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Sileby . Just leaving the village and a rider coming the other way some distanced away . Saw him wobble then the next thing he on the deck disappearing down a ditch . Feared the worse as I raced to the scene there was no movement but thankfully when I got there he was clambering up . Apart form a bloody nose and scraped knee he seem fine I told him to sit down and relax for a few moments. I checked his bike out ,chain off was out back on front cantilever brake repair and handlebar straighten . By now he was on his feet having stemmed the bleeding . He was only a few miles from home he thought he hit a drain cover with one hand off the bars and just lost it . He insisted he was ok he changed his route home so I rode with him for half a mile just to make sure he was ok .I wished him well as we parted company . On to Seagrave up Berrycott lane quick descent into Wymeswold then ,Hoton ,Barrow and Mountsorrel . Passing the shop there seemed a few people around the old butter cross heard someone shout my name . Turn back to find a cycling bubby with his mates having a coffee as the cafe was open .Having taken no money with I was grateful of the offer a coffee  which was gratefully accepted ,so sat chatting at a distance of course can't remember the last coffee stop . Back on the bike Rothley ,Cropston and just coming in my village and stopped my brother in law on his allotment so stopped for a chat as I hadn't seen him for 8 weeks . Finally home 31.4 miles with 1168ft of upness at 16.8 mph



definitely your good deed for the day


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2020)

Just got back from another ride. The Fragrant MrsP wanted some crisps, so I popped out on the hybrid to the garage, bought six packets came home. 4.14 miles, taking me to a slither under 30 miles today, and 1202.16 for the year so far.


----------



## gavgav (17 May 2020)

Donger said:


> After a long awaited return to No.1 bike yesterday, and an immediate head-for-the-hills ride, I thought I'd do it again today. Rolled over to Stroud and headed on up the beautiful Slad Valley:
> View attachment 522975
> 
> Without exception, everyone else headed my way on a bike overtook me! No matter. It's a long climb, but perfectly manageable so long as you don't overcook it. When I slipped my chain at one point, I turned it into a tactical photo stop and got my breath back:
> ...


Did a walk through the Slad Valley, with my uncle and cousins, a few years back, stunning scenery but plenty of challenging hills, on foot, which I imagine are even more of a challenge on a bike! Great photos


----------



## JPBoothy (17 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Two rides over the weekend ,Saturday did my standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey 32.27 miles with 1946ft of upness at 16.3 mph quite an uneventful ride Today ride was a bit more eventful . Out the door at 10.30 doing my other standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold . Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Sileby . Just leaving the village and a rider coming the other way some distanced away . Saw him wobble then the next thing he on the deck disappearing down a ditch . Feared the worse as I raced to the scene there was no movement but thankfully when I got there he was clambering up . Apart form a bloody nose and scraped knee he seem fine I told him to sit down and relax for a few moments. I checked his bike out ,chain off was out back on front cantilever brake repair and handlebar straighten . By now he was on his feet having stemmed the bleeding . He was only a few miles from home he thought he hit a drain cover with one hand off the bars and just lost it . He insisted he was ok he changed his route home so I rode with him for half a mile just to make sure he was ok .I wished him well as we parted company . On to Seagrave up Berrycott lane quick descent into Wymeswold then ,Hoton ,Barrow and Mountsorrel . Passing the shop there seemed a few people around the old butter cross heard someone shout my name . Turn back to find a cycling bubby with his mates having a coffee as the cafe was open .Having taken no money with I was grateful of the offer a coffee  which was gratefully accepted ,so sat chatting at a distance of course can't remember the last coffee stop . Back on the bike Rothley ,Cropston and just coming in my village and stopped my brother in law on his allotment so stopped for a chat as I hadn't seen him for 8 weeks . Finally home 31.4 miles with 1168ft of upness at 16.8 mph


I'm definitely missing the Cafe/Pub breaks


----------



## gavgav (17 May 2020)

After yesterday’s return to longer rides, for the first time in 2 months, something a bit shorter today and I could certainly feel the legs a bit, as I set off, initially following the same route as yesterday. A touch milder than yesterday, but also a lot windier, with a West/South Westerley really gusting around.

The A458 had streams of traffic on it, so I took the safety first option, of pulling into the gateway for the lorry yard, then waiting to cross onto the Betton Road. Had a good minute or so waiting for a gap, haven’t had to do that since before lockdown.

It was busy with traffic, along the road to Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell, where I turned off and finally had the wind behind me to Coundmoor and along the mile or so completely straight road, to the Shore Lane crossroads.

I turned left there and followed narrower lanes to Cound, where people were enjoying the Tennis Courts being open again. Continued on lanes to Cound Stank and another short section on the A458, which was completely traffic free this time. The climb back to Berrington was hard work into the wind and then the narrow lane back to King Street crossroads was busy with walkers and cyclists.

I came up behind a couple walking, who were filling the lane and said “bike coming up behind” to them, so the lady moved to the side and turned to look at me, with an expression of utter bewilderment that I should be coming along there!

Came up behind a family of 4, on bikes, but wasn’t in the mood to rush, so held well back and let them carry on to the crossroads. The smallest member of the family was pedalling to the dozen and having a wail of a time, shouting “weeeee” on the short downhill bits . They pulled over and let me through, at the junction.

Final section was back through Betton and a slog into the wind to home.

18.77 miles at 13.1mph avg


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> After yesterday’s return to longer rides, for the first time in 2 months, something a bit shorter today and I could certainly feel the legs a bit, as I set off, initially following the same route as yesterday. A touch milder than yesterday, but also a lot windier, with a West/South Westerley really gusting around.
> 
> The A458 had streams of traffic on it, so I took the safety first option, of pulling into the gateway for the lorry yard, then waiting to cross onto the Betton Road. Had a good minute or so waiting for a gap, haven’t had to do that since before lockdown.
> 
> ...


One positive of the lockdown is the number of families with youngsters out riding . The youngster always seem be be enjoying it good to see


----------



## Mike_P (17 May 2020)

A rare for me outing on the Defy at just after 9 on a Sunday morning whilst the wind was predicted to be less strong than later in the day. At first it looked like a case for bib tights, then the sun made an appearance so maybe shorts but then decided on knickers. Slight panic when I could not find the Wahoo, turned out I was looking straight at it hiding amongst some remote controls.
Intent had been to achieve the necessary ABC “D” by heading via Menwith and Thornthwaite to Dacre but the wind on the climb to Clapham Green from Hampsthwaite had forced me to the lowest gear so instead of more climbing onto the ridge top road dropped down to Birstwith and along the valley road so gained three “D”s in quick succession albeit at different altitudes.





Darley is sat part of the way up the hillside, Dacre is at top of hill with a beck between it and Darley and then Dacre Banks is in the valley bottom so down up and down again, and then up again steeply into Summerbridge. Better hill climbers than me would carry straight on to Brimham Rocks but the long sections over 15% with a 19.1% max sound like shank’s pony territory to me. So along the road some way up the north side of valley




and then the long but gentler climb through Hartwith




for a final climb towards Brimham Rocks, which is the raised land to the right of the photo.




Unlike the last ride past cars were parked where a car could and I saw one car drive through the coned off car park entrance. Then east on the B6265




with the ABC “E” of Eavestone being the next target. A hamlet with a scattering of properties with only one road in / out and potentially gated to trap visitors. I headed pass the first buildings only to see the road in front drop away at an alarming gradient so stopped and found a local resident alongside the road who did not disagree with me that this was Eavestone.




Back briefly on the B road before heading across Sawley Moor




and then towards Fountains Abbey but turning off just before to head up pass How Hill Tower and the climb at the end of Watergate Road




South-east to Ripley where the “cockpit” started rattling, desperately trying to work out what it was I induced a slight wobble in the bikes motions and immediately got blasted by horn from a Mini clearly about to overtake with inadequate clearance as the wobble was of less outward movement than if you had suddenly noted a pot hole ahead. Hand gestures were exchanged and on catching the Mini in a tail back from the roundabout I shouted at the closed window re giving adequate clearance. The rattling continued until half way along the bypass when the clip holding the sports cam case shot off. Retrieved and fitted back on with passing cyclists enquiring what the problem. I had used the Lidl 4k one and it seems to somehow got a speck inside the lens _ the waterproof case needs cleaning _so a slight blur close to centre in the photos.
Another metric half century, 32.3 miles@13mph avg with 2720ft climbed


----------



## C R (17 May 2020)

Sunday morning long rides resumed today with the longest ride outside of sportives so far.

Out at 6:45, under grey skies and coolish temperature, but no wind, looking like a good day for a ride. Off past Norton church, Littleworth, Wadborough and Pershore came and went. At the beginning my legs seemed a bit uncooperative, and I was thinking I should have worn my full gloves instead of fingerless, as the cold was making my fingers tingle, by by the time I got to Pershore the legs were turning ok, and my hands were fine as the intermittent sunshine was warming up the air.

After Pershore came Pinvin, where the traffic lights at the A44 have disappeared, but with little traffic this wasn't a problem. Past Pinvin was a left for Throckmorton, where I stopped for a drink, and then headed for Flyford Flavell via Bishampton. Just outside Bishampton, a section of road has had surface dressing applied, which required some careful riding, but luckily the dressed section wasn't too long.

At Flyford took the right towards Radford, and followed the road to the end. I had expected this road to be a gradual ascent, but it was a continuous up and down, which made for hard work.

Once I reached the end of this lane it was a left for the Ridgeway, with the elevation now increasing steadily.

I stopped at Weethley for a bite and a couple of photos, the only ones today, as the views were quite dull due to the grey skies.









An interesting looking church, with the Malverns in the distance.

As I was having my nutbar, I heard some voices up the road, which turned out to be a solo cyclist pep talking himself and laughing as he sped down the hill.

Once refreshed I carried on, and soon I passed a Welcome to Worcestershire sign, which means that I had inadvertently strayed into Warwickshire. Anyhow, carry on towards the Saltway turn. A bit before the turn I had the only incident of the day. On the other side of the road there were two cyclists moving somewhat slowly, and a car behind them, who very considerately slowed down to wait for me to pass before overtaking the other two cycling. Suddenly I heard an engine revving behind me and a big car overtook me quite fast, leaving hardly any spare for the patient driver who was wait for a safe opportunity to overtake .

A few more cyclists came past in the other direction, and I overtook one before reaching the Saltway and heading towards Droitwich.

Now the route was predominantly downhill, but still with some short climbs, am my legs were starting to feel the distance.

To avoid the sharp ramp in Hadzor, I turned left before Hanbury Wharf, and headed for Oddingley via Shernal Green.

The last few miles past Tibberton and the hospital were quite hard work, but I made it home in about the same time that it would have taken me to cover ten fewer miles a year ago. I call that progress.

The map.


----------



## SGG on a bike (17 May 2020)

No pics, but Mrs SGG hit a milestone of 9 miles this morning with an average speed of about 8.5 mph and only a brief 3 min rest in the middle. I know it's not a huge distance, but to give you the back story, seven years ago, almost to the day, she had her last round of chemo to beat her stage 4 Burkitts Lymphoma, which they had to cut short due to picking up a C-Diff infection. Diagnosed in Jan 2013, she was admitted to hospital and came out in early August. In the following six months, she was mostly in a wheel chair, although she did go back to work in Dec on a staged return. As a result of using a Zimmer frame, she ended up with two frozen shoulders, a diagnosis which said she wouldn't get full movement back - she did through hard work and determination. She's also been signed off and is completely clear now, thankfully. It's fair to say, I'm immensely proud of her and generally chuffed to bits. She started riding regularly about a month ago.


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> No pics, but Mrs SGG hit a milestone of 9 miles this morning with an average speed of about 8.5 mph..../.... She started riding regularly about a month ago.


Well done Mrs SGG!
By comparison, today, I managed 7 miles, in a head wind, at an average of 8.9mph, and consider myself reasonably fit, and quite adept at cycling generally at around 14mph average ordinarily ( when on my own).
So Mrs SGG has done fantastically well today. 👏 👏


----------



## SGG on a bike (17 May 2020)

She really has. What else was nice was that we "met" a couple of guys that were having a break on vastly superior machines to our old bangers who took the time to have a conversation as we meandered by. No sign of any snobbery or elitism. The fact we were out at 7:30 may have had an influence though. We also rode past a lady walking some dogs for the second time about 30 min after the first who commented that we were on a long ride. At that point we had about two miles to go to get home.


----------



## wafter (17 May 2020)

Thanks (I think) to some stretches my leg was feeling a bit less gammy today so I elected for a gentle mooch to try to up this week's fairly pitiful mileage.

I started out on the same route as Tuesday's angry thrash; NCR5 through Woodstock - the nice singletrack section being taken at a much more sedate pace although by it's nature it seems to invite attack! Once at the end it was east out onto the A4260 and north for a bit to Hopcroft's Holt, east to Lower Heyford and back south to Kirtlington - where I stopped for a stretch due to a little leg-twinging and to snap my bike outside the church; as I believe is customary!

Hardly a great shot but the least-worst of numerous and now at least a lot less washed out since I've cleaned the accumulated pocket fluff from between the phone's lens and case..






I continued to Bletchingdon then east to Weston on the Green; only to find the road I'd intended to return on was in fact the (duelled) A34; so steps were re-traced and I continued on to Islip, Elsfield, back through Marston (avoiding the crappy new-ish cycle lanes) and through town home.

All in all a pleasant, uneventful and fairly sedate ride; weighing in at a little over 41 miles and 1100ft at 13.4mph and 122bpm for a mostly zone two effort; leaving me at a not-too-shabby 122 miles for the week.

Granted this ride should have burnt around a day's worth of energy but I feel quite rinsed as a result; with that warm, buzzing feeling often encountered after a good dose of exercise. Hopefully that'll offset yesterday's chips anyway, and that my leg won't fall off as a result..


----------



## Dave 123 (17 May 2020)

After a busy day I had time for a loop around Battisborough. Lots more traffic around, parking bays for the coast path full up.
I got caught in classic South Devon traffic too!

https://www.strava.com/activities/3466641690


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> One positive of the lockdown is the number of families with youngsters out riding . The youngster always seem be be enjoying it good to see


+1 for this. I really hope that the families out there will have enjoyed their lockdown rides enough to keep them up when life returns to "normal".


SGG on a bike said:


> No pics, but Mrs SGG hit a milestone of 9 miles this morning with an average speed of about 8.5 mph and only a brief 3 min rest in the middle. I know it's not a huge distance, but to give you the back story, seven years ago, almost to the day, she had her last round of chemo to beat her stage 4 Burkitts Lymphoma, which they had to cut short due to picking up a C-Diff infection. Diagnosed in Jan 2013, she was admitted to hospital and came out in early August. In the following six months, she was mostly in a wheel chair, although she did go back to work in Dec on a staged return. As a result of using a Zimmer frame, she ended up with two frozen shoulders, a diagnosis which said she wouldn't get full movement back - she did through hard work and determination. She's also been signed off and is completely clear now, thankfully. It's fair to say, I'm immensely proud of her and generally chuffed to bits. She started riding regularly about a month ago.


Very well done to Mrs SGG. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ruffers (17 May 2020)

Didn’t do a stage of the B&DCA tour today, my better half was working so ended up doing 19 miles through a few parts of Bolton.
From Bury I rode through Little Lever, Darcy Lever, Tonge and up to Eagley.
Not much occurring on the ride today just a quiet steady route, few hills I’ve never done, one nearly finished me off.




The picture above is a lot darker than it was to the eye but the view was stunning. The picture below I just liked the two horses in their own world getting on with whatever they do.




My legs felt like jelly all the way round today for some reason. But an enjoyable ride none the less. Great to read everyone’s posts too on their Sunday rides.
Happy cycling everyone 👍🏻


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2020)

Leisurely 40+ miler to Skipton along the canal today, on the downside it's very busy now and for the first 10 miles folk (who don't know what they are doing) get in my way too often, but I do hope the upside continues, those same families out cycling together every weekend.


----------



## ruffers (17 May 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> No pics, but Mrs SGG hit a milestone of 9 miles this morning with an average speed of about 8.5 mph and only a brief 3 min rest in the middle. I know it's not a huge distance, but to give you the back story, seven years ago, almost to the day, she had her last round of chemo to beat her stage 4 Burkitts Lymphoma, which they had to cut short due to picking up a C-Diff infection. Diagnosed in Jan 2013, she was admitted to hospital and came out in early August. In the following six months, she was mostly in a wheel chair, although she did go back to work in Dec on a staged return. As a result of using a Zimmer frame, she ended up with two frozen shoulders, a diagnosis which said she wouldn't get full movement back - she did through hard work and determination. She's also been signed off and is completely clear now, thankfully. It's fair to say, I'm immensely proud of her and generally chuffed to bits. She started riding regularly about a month ago.



well done to your good lady, inspirational 👍🏻


----------



## AndreaJ (17 May 2020)

It was warmer than yesterday but more wind and being a bit short on time today it was a shorter ride. Off towards Whixall via Northwood, over Dobsons Bridge where there were lots of cars parked on the side of the lane for people to go walking by the canal, turn left at the crossroads at Hollinswood over the canal to Fenns Bank and Fenns Wood, turned down to Blackloe and over the steepest canal bridge in Whixall to Alkington, Tilstock, turn back to Hollinswood crossroads, retracing my tracks for a short distance through Welsh End, Stanley Green, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton then home. Hardly anyone about today just a few cyclists. 23.7 miles @16mph. Shropshire Council are slowly making progress with some of the potholes on the lanes with quite a lot of them filled in now.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 May 2020)

It was more like it weather wise this morning with blue skies and just a 8mph SW wind and 17 degrees. However my legs and neck were not going to let me have an easy cycle, perhaps it was all the gardening I have done this week, cutting hedges mainly. I started off quite gently out to Stowupland and then through to Gedding and Old Newton and then dropping down to Haughley. Haughley looked lovely bathed in sunshine, jsut a pity about all the parked cars but there you go. From Haughley I cut through the old Haughley bends to Shelland, Woolpit Green and then Drinkstone. I had the camera with me today as I wanted to take a photo of the cattle I saw there earlier in the week. I had to look them up as I did`nt remember seeing this breed before, Belted Galloway. They were in a field with a different breed of Galloway so I believe.
From Drinkstone it was not long before I had descended down and then through Rattlesden, following the river Rat. I espied two hares that were poking their long ears above the long grass in a field. Little was I aware of a mile or so down the road that I`d see another. I took the narrow and hilly route to Harlesden and as I came around a bend, a hare leapt from the side, he saw me and the look on his face said it all. Shock, horror, what`s that cyclist doing there ? He leapt across the road trying to leap clear of the wide ditch as well, which he just about managed. I watched him run across the field at what must have been about 30 or so mph. It was amazing. I suddenly remembered the running club I belonged to years ago, that was Hadleigh Hares. As a founding member we needed a name and Hares we came up with. I think it is true to say that none of us could run at that speed.
I digress. From Harlesden it was through to Onehouse and then Chilton Road in Stowmarket and home. I picked up a bit of speed the last 7 or so miles and ended at 17.1 mph average over 22.9 miles and 974 feet of climbing. There were lots of cyclists about today and all nodded etc. No problems with walkers as there not many about, but car drivers. Why do they drive so hard on country roads ? Pillocks !
1622 miles for the year to date.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 May 2020)

My first outdoor ride since 21st March today - just over 15 miles in an hour and a quarter on a loop I must have done dozens of times.
Hard work but good to be back.


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2020)

I saw this on my ride today between windy harbour and billinge, looks like a local farmer has been busy


----------



## Old jon (18 May 2020)

Beginning to wonder what my reaction to poor weather might be, but not wondering too deeply. Just take it and ride, it is that easy. Geared bike today with the idea of riding a bit of road I have not used for a very long time. Looking at maps is productive.

Familiar roads to start with, inevitable really. To the Oakwood Clock, with a helping shove from the breeze. The next climb on the A58, a few hundred yards of flat travel then turn left onto Whin Moor Lane. Fields either side, no hedges and the breeze was noticeable. Shadwell to Slaid Hill followed by that lovely ride along Wike Ridge and to East Keswick.

Up Potts Hill (really called Whitegate) out of the village then the right turn onto the A659 to ride eastwards to Collingham. A left turn there takes me to Linton, after crossing the River Wharfe. Up that sharp rise, pass the pub and turn left onto Northgate Lane, the road less ridden. It could almost be a Wetherby bypass, but don’t tell anyone. The road from Wetherby to Sicklinghall is next, turn left.

Open country around here, that breeze has lots of room to blow. Up and down until Sicklinghall, this village is built on a hill and in this direction it is up. Just after passing the pub, damn, that’s two passed already, terrible habit. Anyway a medium size black dog came barking out of someone’s front door. I stopped, it was that or run into the animal. Owner came out and captured, apologised. So I told her it was fine, I needed the rest. And that rest was welcome indeed, it is a steep village. And more rolling country takes me to Kirkby Overblow.



A quick look tells me that the name is because there was once a foundry nearby, hence Kirkby Ore Blowers. Not sure about this, glass blowing I have seen but the only thing I have seen done, and indeed done, with molten iron is pouring it into the hole in the cope box. A mighty pair of lungs would be needed . . .

Away from there to the A61, another left turn and cross the Wharfe again, on Harewood Bridge this time. And back to that road again, turn right to travel, westwards this time, on the A659. Not far though, there is a left turn to Weardley a mile and a bit along the way and it soon starts to climb a bit, from 35 to about 160 metres. My aching legs! After Burden Head House Farm things level a bit. In fact, there are two or three rises between me and home now, the rest is downhill or flat, the smile started early and stayed all the way back. After thirty eight miles and 2400 feet up through some very good looking countryside this was one happy rider.

Horizontally, and vertically, I went this way,


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 May 2020)

A trip out on the Kingpin today for a change. I headed to the top of Lyth Hill then dropped down to Annscroft, Exfords Green, Stapleton, Gonsal, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover and back over Lyth Hill via Little Lyth.

Apart from an anti-social driver in a Merc who floored it to overtake me as I was about to pass a parked car (you may think your car sounds "sporty", I think it sounds like it's burned out an exhaust valve) it was a pretty uneventful ride which is as I like it.

It was the first time I've ridden the gravel track across Lyth Hill on this bike and it managed pretty well on this surface. It also brought back happy memories as I used to ride this way a lot on my original Kingpin.

There weren't many people out on the lanes this time with just the one other cyclist seen until getting back to Lyth Hill later on. It was noticable how much more traffic there was - the A49 seemed very much back to normal.

I had wondered how I'd manage with the second climb over the hill, as it's properly steep for a short section, but made it. It's surprising what can be managed with just a 3 speed.

I'd moved the saddle back a bit before the ride as it didn't feel quite right last time out and I'm happier with it after this trip.

15.1 miles at 10.6 mph average (according to Strava)





View from the top of Lyth Hill





At Wheathall.


----------



## colly (18 May 2020)

Over a week off the bike for me due to a pulled muscle in my lower back. Who knew loading a dishwasher was so dangerous?

So it was nice to get out today even though the planned early off didn't happen. I finally got underway about 1pm. and it was pretty much local lanes, although I did get out to Bramham.
Passing a load of what I assume are 'free range' piggies on Compton Lane:










and over the road a mass of cornflowers looking like an expanse of water from a distance:





Up close they just look like.........well, flowers. Anyway in the sun it was very pretty.

I had to stop and fettle a couple of times because things were playing up but other than that it was an uneventful jaunt out but but still worth the effort.

27.6 miles and 1700ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/48994445


----------



## AndreaJ (18 May 2020)

Another ride in the wind on a route I haven’t done for a while as it goes a bit further from home. Started into the wind to Loppington taking a short detour to Nonely and back into Loppington to avoid the wind then slow progress into the wind to Burlton over the road to Marton where I turned back through Myddlewood hoping the wind would assist me to Myddle which it didn’t really feel like it was but PR’s on all the Strava segments that way so it must have been, up the bank in Myddle and over to Balderton, Harmer Hill, down Shotton Lane to Hadnall, Sansaw Heath, Yorton up to Clive, Wem, Foxholes, Paddolgreen, Waterloo, Northwood and back home. 27.47 miles @16mph.


----------



## Glow worm (18 May 2020)

A day off here today. Lots of chores around the house to be done - but the sun was out, so a ride it was then.





Wicken Fen area (Cambridgeshire), Hobbies soaring overhead with several cuckoos back now calling. Here’s a cheery thought, in just 3 short weeks, the first cuckoos will be beginning their autumn migration back south.

For years I’ve been dutifully walking my bike along this ‘footpath’. I checked my OS map the other day and found that this section is a bridleway after all. Too nice to ride though on a day like this, best savoured at walking pace.






The road between Upware and Swaffham Prior.





view from the bridge. (I was a big Kim Wilde fan- with apologies to anyone under 40)






This lovely byway takes me out of my village onto the fen with barely any need for interaction with bloody drivers, which is wonderful, especially now they’re starting to crawl back out from under their rocks to antagonise us once again.

A nice relaxed 15 miler here today.


----------



## delb0y (19 May 2020)

Not normally one to go for a ride before work - seems to me that it would less enjoyable knowing there's a day's work to come. But the dog got me up at 4:00 am and proceeded to sit in the garden for twenty minutes, after which time I was wide awake. So I waited for the light and then headed off for a swift ten mile loop of the local lanes. Must admit it was enjoyable, after all. Loads of bird life - buzzard. kestrel, pheasants, wood pigeons, more wood pigeons, some back-up wood pigeons... When the sun came up everything was beautiful. For a few minutes the light was perfect for photography - the simplest of scenes: horses in a field of daisies, the stone wall alongside a graveyard, a hedgerow dotted with wild-flowers, all looked amazing in that light. Alas, I had no camera, not even a phone, and within a few minutes the light had gone anyway.

More traffic about than I'd have anticipated, including one t#%t who came drifting around a gravelly left turn in his big pickup, laughing with his mate in the passenger seat, and needing all the road at the pace he was going only to discover me getting ready to turn right. I guess he never expected anyone to be there at 5:00. That's four rides I've been out in the lock-down and I've had to take evasive action on three of them.

Anyway.


----------



## colly (19 May 2020)

An early one for me today. I'll be tied up today doing stuff so if I get out before all that I'll have no distractions.

Out to Bramham via Bardsey and then south to Aberford and Mickelfield. Back in towards the city past Garforth, Cross Gates and home.

26.5 miles and 1350 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/49031117


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 May 2020)

A spin on the Galaxy today. Just my usual longer lockdown route: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cross Houses and back via Condover.

It's really nice out  but a bit breezy otherwise I'd have done something longer today. The A49 wasn't too bad, then the more minor roads were nice and quiet. A sudden stop was required just approching Ryton when a dog that had seemed happy walking along with its person decided to amble across into my path at the last moment. No harm done, I've proved the brakes work and I exchanged pleasantries with the chap.

Changing direction northeastwards after Longnor I'd hoped the wind would give me a boost on the way to Acton Burnell, but it was more of a crosswind and I didn't really notice it helping much until the twisty bit just before the village. After Acton Burnell though I had some good stretches with the wind helping and was touching 25mph along the straight after Cound Moor. Sadly it didn't last as I turned back towards Harnage and Cound.

The A458 was fairly quiet but I was noticing the headwind more on the way to Cross Houses and Berrington, where I found the road past Berrington Hall unexpectedly closed. Not having seen any advanced notice I didn't know what the work was or if it was going to be passable to cyclists so I decided to err on the side of caution and take the other lane out of the village rather than retracing my steps to go round via the main road. The trouble with going this way is that it's a very badly maintained lane with a layer of sand on it in places, which made for some interesting riding.

At the Kingstreet crossroads I got back on track and it was a strong headwind still, but getting down on the drops helped with keeping the speed up. It was pretty much the same on the way to the A49, which was quieter than when I'd headed out.

A tweak to the saddle before this ride seems to have paid off well (setting up the new saddle on the Raleigh has made me rethink how I'd got this one set up) and it was a nice quick trip despite the wind, which according to the Met Office was 17 mph gusting to 29 while I was out. 

Lots of cyclists out today. I lost count but think there were about twenty.

24.4 miles at 16 mph average. I didn't stop for photos this time.


----------



## Goldenretriever (19 May 2020)

I will post about two totally different rides if I may, a tale of two halves! Ride one one sunday was one of my slowest but with good reason. My wife has started on another six sessions of chemo and last tuesday was sick all day. By the weekend was fit and rearing to go and decided she wanted a bike ride. Took her round some quiet lanes and she was over the moon with 18.5 miles, apart from her rear end!
This morning I decided on my longest ride since last summer, past Coltishall camp through Dilham and onto the coast road at Bacton. Followed coast road to Cromer then headed inland via Metton, Aldbrough, Blickling and a loop around Reepham to pad out to 61.9 miles at 16.5.
Only thing that mildly annoyed me was chap on nice Colnago and wearing very colourful kit over took me between Dilham and Bacton. He was less than 1 metre from me on an empty road whenhe passed. But then wasn't quick enough to pull away but still decided to expel a snott rocket just in front! Made me smile as looked about my age but my bike has rack and bag, mudguards and dynamo lights so a fair bit heavier. Happily he soon turned off and didn't reply to my saying about the non social distancing pass and expelling of bodily fluids. Lovely ride though and only slight anoyance, nice to catch a site of the sea again.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 May 2020)

colly said:


> Over a week off the bike for me due to a pulled muscle in my lower back. Who knew loading a dishwasher was so dangerous?
> 
> So it was nice to get out today even though the planned early off didn't happen. I finally got underway about 1pm. and it was pretty much local lanes, although I did get out to Bramham.
> Passing a load of what I assume are 'free range' piggies on Compton Lane:
> ...


I think that you will find that it was a field of flax, that usually flowers after the rape finishes.


----------



## DCBassman (19 May 2020)

Yesterday and today:
Yesterday was out to Clearbrook plus a bit, to get it over the 18-mile mark. Or so I hoped, as both MapMyRide and Wahoo crapplications refused to play ball. As well, then, that @EltonFrog 's Cateye was on the job. So, no details bar miles covered. Very busy with walkers and cyclists, and Dartmoor visitor traffic at Bank Holiday levels. 18.34 miles. Just near the end, had the chain jam itself firmly into the frame. Took a backpedal kick to free it. More limit screw fettling needed...

Today: after much twiddling, off I went. Out on 27 as per usual, but I wasn't feeling it at all and turned around just south of the Gem Bridge. The FD is still pissing me off. To be honest, I'm regretting the reversion to drops, because the brifters are a travesty compared to flat-bar EZ-Fires. Time to swap back, and thank feck for also getting away from bar tape. Another nuisance I can do without.
7.94 miles, avg 8.8 mph, 774ft gain.
Let the conversion begin! Again!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 May 2020)

Goldenretriever said:


> I will post about two totally different rides if I may, a tale of two halves! Ride one one sunday was one of my slowest but with good reason. My wife has started on another six sessions of chemo and last tuesday was sick all day. By the weekend was fit and rearing to go and decided she wanted a bike ride. Took her round some quiet lanes and she was over the moon with 18.5 miles, apart from her rear end!
> This morning I decided on my longest ride since last summer, past Coltishall camp through Dilham and onto the coast road at Bacton. Followed coast road to Cromer then headed inland via Metton, Aldbrough, Blickling and a loop around Reepham to pad out to 61.9 miles at 16.5.
> Only thing that mildly annoyed me was chap on nice Colnago and wearing very colourful kit over took me between Dilham and Bacton. He was less than 1 metre from me on an empty road whenhe passed. But then wasn't quick enough to pull away but still decided to expel a snott rocket just in front! Made me smile as looked about my age but my bike has rack and bag, mudguards and dynamo lights so a fair bit heavier. Happily he soon turned off and didn't reply to my saying about the non social distancing pass and expelling of bodily fluids. Lovely ride though and only slight anoyance, nice to catch a site of the sea again.


You always get one anti social rider at least. Just goes to show that having a bike like that does`nt make you any faster or any better of person. A bit like the Masserati driver today as I was waiting to pull out of a junction, he could have indicated his intention he wanted to turn left but chose not to so I just waited longer. Glad your wife enjoyed her ride by the way.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

Quick 16 miles - usual training route I do. Nipped out during my lunch break and was doing a fair old speed down the Middlewood Way, probably around 18 mph. I could see a fat bike in the distance, but I wasn't gaining particularly quickly. As I got nearer, the clouds of dust were evident from the fat tyres. Dug in and accelerated and passed him doing about 20 mph (hard work on a full suspension trail bike on gravel). Wasn't until I looked over and it was like one of these:-


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/GUNAI-Electric-Folding-Mountain-Hydraulic/dp/B07RFCLSXT/ref=sr_1_6?crid=20PVBPD1UHCFI&dchild=1&keywords=folding+electric+mountain+bike&qid=1589901363&sprefix=folding+electric+mount%2Caps%2C178&sr=8-6


No wonder. 1000w !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 May 2020)

Goldenretriever said:


> I will post about two totally different rides if I may, a tale of two halves! Ride one one sunday was one of my slowest but with good reason. My wife has started on another six sessions of chemo and last tuesday was sick all day. By the weekend was fit and rearing to go and decided she wanted a bike ride. Took her round some quiet lanes and she was over the moon with 18.5 miles, apart from her rear end!
> This morning I decided on my longest ride since last summer, past Coltishall camp through Dilham and onto the coast road at Bacton. Followed coast road to Cromer then headed inland via Metton, Aldbrough, Blickling and a loop around Reepham to pad out to 61.9 miles at 16.5.
> Only thing that mildly annoyed me was chap on nice Colnago and wearing very colourful kit over took me between Dilham and Bacton. He was less than 1 metre from me on an empty road whenhe passed. But then wasn't quick enough to pull away but still decided to expel a snott rocket just in front! Made me smile as looked about my age but my bike has rack and bag, mudguards and dynamo lights so a fair bit heavier. Happily he soon turned off and didn't reply to my saying about the non social distancing pass and expelling of bodily fluids. Lovely ride though and only slight anoyance, nice to catch a site of the sea again.


Best wishes to Mrs Goldenretriever for a good outcome from her treatment.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2020)

Just a quick utility ride on the hybrid to the shop today, 6.12 miles on a bright, warm, sunny day.





I bought ice cream. Essential? You bet your arse it was. I’ve had a trying morning.


----------



## mustang1 (19 May 2020)

A relaxing 20k today. Warm 25C sunny and a bit breezy.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 May 2020)

Third day of riding on the trot and the best ride too, well at least fastest and legs feeling less tired of late. My main objective was to collect a dozen eggs from Stowupland, pre booked ! I then had to go further to justify putting on the cycling attire and it was a warm ride too. On my ride yesterday I had put back another saddle I used to use, that was a mistake, apart from a bit of rubbing I was also too hot in the nether regions. So back went the Prologo with the cut out ( air cooling induction I call it) and I also angled it down a tad more. The most comfortable I have been, result. Well we will see. It might just be that the stars were in complete alignment for my ride today. 22.5 miles at 18 mph with 636 feet of climb 10mph westerly and 20 degrees. A good ride, no close passes but just watch the idiots speeding. 40mph seems to be the new 30. Watch out and stay safe.


----------



## Donger (19 May 2020)

Another glorious sunny day in Gloucestershire. In my quest to ride every day for a month, I headed off for Arlingham, pausing at Priding for a glug:




On the way to Arlingham, it seemed that everyone with an Audi or a BMW was out proving just how fast it could go. Made for an interesting and stimulating ride, with a need for a few minutes relaxation at the riverbank:




On the way back home, I stopped at Saul for a photo I've been wanting to take for months. Every time I've passed this cottage, there has been a van or a car outside, spoiling the shot. Not this time:




Then followed a catalogue of stupidity on the way home.
1. A family group of five came out of Elmore Church in front of me without looking, and letting the kids ride on the wrong side of the road just before the crest of a hill and a blind bend. I had to call to the father to let me through as they were all the way across the road.
2. A few minutes later, as I was descending from Elmore Court at 28mph, a young lad stood in the middle of the road with his back to me and a whippet by his side, not on a lead. Completely oblivious to the fact that he was at the bottom of a hill whichever direction he looked, and liable to be passed by fast moving bikes in either direction. I called out to him to get his dog out of the road (didn't care about him, but would hate to see his dog injured) and received a foul-mouthed earful in return. Not proud of myself, but I returned some choice Anglo Saxon phrases as I passed.
3. Approaching the canal bridge on Elmore Lane, a middle age couple on bikes were making painfully slow and wobbly progress up the mildest of inclines in front of me. I slowed right down to be patient with them, despite the chap drifting right onto the wrong side of the road right on a blind corner. As we approached the bridge, with him still on the wrong side of the road, I could see a car approaching from the other side of the bridge, so I warned the bloke that a car was coming. He looked at me blankly and continued grinding his way round the blind corner, forcing the oncoming car to stop in panic.
Much as I've enjoyed seeing more people out and about, I'm actually starting to look forward to them all getting back to work. It's getting like a dodgem ride around here.
Rant over. 28 more miles done. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2020)

With a days annual leave booked today, I made the most of it and got out for a ride with an idea to secure this month's ride in the Half Century Challenge.

Breezy, wasn't it? Very swirly too, meaning it seemed to be in my face a lot of the time...

Still, nowt to do but get on with it. Up to Shadwell via Whin Moor Lane then on to Slaid Hill. Add a bit of mileage down Wigton Lane and back, then a long loop back to the A58 via the fringes of Scarcroft.
Carr Lane to Thorner, then up onto Milner Lane and multiple loops in the lanes between Rigton Green and Compton, admiring the blue flax @colly mentioned up thread.















Back in the saddle, round the loops again and stopped for a breather on the bench overlooking the ridge.










After enough looping, back into Thorner and the long steep climb up Sandhills, then on to home.

32.29 miles (51.96km) at a steady moving average of 11.5 mph.

Happy to get out, happier still to get that qualifying ride done.


----------



## ianbarton (19 May 2020)

Quite warm today with almost no wind. The fields are full of tractors cutting grass and chopping it for silage. I did my 48k loop through Aston and Wrenbury, climbing up to the top of the hill at Wirswall. I have decided that next time I come this way I can sit at the picnic table to eat my sandwiches. Good views over the Cheshire Plain to the Peak District. A quick visit to B&M in Whitchurch to pick up some marzipan fingers, scones and part baked bread rolls. Continued through Ightfield and Willaston before dropping down to the big pool at Tittenley. I have had back ached for a few days. I was fine while cycling, but it's stiff and painful this evening. Maybe I should have just continued cycling!


----------



## gavgav (19 May 2020)

Early finish day, from working and a nice warm sunny late afternoon ride, but that ruddy westerly wind was blowing like a goodun yet again.

Out following my regular route, to Betton Abbots and on towards the King Street crossroads, where, like @Rickshaw Phil I was surprised to find the Berrington road closed off, after no warning signs. I wasn’t going that way today, though, as I battled against the wind to Condover, then Ryton and Longnor.

The wind was a mixture of crosswind and tailwind, through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford, but was then a partial headwind, for a good proportion of the remainder of the ride and indeed the final stretch back home, was directly into the wind and I was literally having to drop down to almost the lowest gear on a flat road!!

19.86 miles at 13.6mph avg


----------



## Mike_P (19 May 2020)

Tuesday evening and a road improvement at last on the A59 – whilst the surface is still at a lower unfinished level west from the new roundabout the vertical step to the proper road surface beyond has had a tarmac ramp put against it so for the first time in ages no unnecessary halt in lieu of not mastering the requisite bunny hop. The wind less than Sunday so via Hampsthwaite once again




and the Defy made it up the climb to Clapham Green the quickest this year and so the ride continued up the ridge road to Menwith.




The original plan had been to carry on west but somehow the intended pre 7pm departure had turned into a twenty past 7 one, and it was 8pm once I reached the B6451 and the bike was devoid of lights. So south on the B road along the west side of Menwith Hill and surprised to discover subsequently in a PR on the Strava segment appropriately called “They’re watching you…” Penny Pot east and the Oaker Banks north back to the A59 in around 15 minutes so upping the average speed significantly from the westbound slog to 13.9mph for the 15.96 miles with 1010ft climbed.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2020)

11 miles for me today. Beautiful sunny, hot day. Very little traffic as






























well (hoorah).


----------



## wafter (20 May 2020)

Yesterday's ride..

Got some nice bits in the post from Germany as per my freshly updated, super-exciting CdF thread - try not to all rush over there at once 

Went out with the camera for a change to take some photos for the above thread. Spent about 4hrs out but only half of this riding; up to Cumnor, out along a bridleway to Wootton, Abingdon, back along the cycle path to / around Radley lakes then up to Bagley wood, into town and home.

The weather was fantastic and everyone seemed to be in a good mood. I had some nice exchanges with other road users for a change and my misanthropy was partially abated when I stopped to find a young couple deliberating over what to do with a fledgling they'd found, who were being helped by an older couple on bikes. Sadly from previous experience I suspect the writing was on the wall for the poor little bugger but it was nice to see people trying to help.

My progress along the cycle path was hampered by a fallen tree, and I slightly helped a bloke lift his bike (complete with child in-situ!) over the obstacle. I almost met my match on my previously un-explored track to Radley lakes as it was surfaced with large 40-50mm rocks, that were pretty deep in places and caused the front wheel to slide about a fair bit. Thankfully after plenty of panicked un-clippings I got to the other end and had a nice ride around the dirt tracks surrounding the lakes; feeling ever-more confident on the bike than I have on these sort of tracks.

Finally Bagley wood was fantastic; cool, shady and peaceful. I stopped to take some more photos and stayed to bask in the aroma of freshly-cut pine and birdsong that permeated the wood. As the day slipped more into early evening my presence became much less about riding and more about just being there - immersed in the tranqulity of the woodland as blackbirds dived in and out of the undergrowth, swarms of insects hovered backlit by the sinking sun through the trees and bumblebees lazily floated about above the forest floor's carpet of fallen twigs and branches.

Ultimately I managed about 23 miles at around 11.5mph and feel surprisingly achey for it today - partially because of the camera sticking into my back through my rucksack and partially through all the crouching down I was doing to take photos..

A nice day out in a fantastic environment; pics being very bike-centric though due to my reasons for taking the camera and limitations of the single prime lens I took with me.





















Just off for another ride now with a mate - first organised social contact I've had since lockdown began. I'm hoping his lack of fitness will be my saving grace as I'm pretty knackered tbh!


----------



## Old jon (20 May 2020)

I wheeled the fixed out at the incredibly early time, for me, of 7:19. In the morning!! To celebrate this ridiculous hour the sun was shining brightly and everything looked good for a bike ride. Off I pedalled.

Around Holbeck the thought occurred, why not ride the river path I tried last month? Should be quiet at this time in the morning. See how close to Castleford it goes or some such excuse. The Armouries is the easy way onto the waterside, just keep going after that all the way to Methley after a bit of confusion at Lemonroyd Marina. Being honest, confusion was doing well along here. Looking at the map I am not sure where I turned left to cross what I would call the River Aire. But cross it I did and found a St Aiden’s Country Park.

The track I chose was errrr, unsuitable for road tyres but I did fine, if cautiously, and eventually reached Allerton Bywater on what could have been NCN 967 (?) but was also called the Lines, guessing it was once a railway. And onto the A656. Familiar tarmac, and it seemed to have a tailwind too. The road rises, once Ledston Luck is reached it levels, keep straight on at Peckfield Bar and there is a bit of up by the right turn to Micklefield.



There was temptation to ride straight on at the crossroads with the B1217, but those gates at Lotherton Hall must be magnetic or something. I turned right, and once at the gates managed to turn left and ride on to Aberford. Leaving there on Cattle Lane I could see a cyclist in front. There is a left hand bend where the road starts to rise, by the time I reached that the rider was out of sight, but on the level bit before the drop to cross Cock Beck I almost caught up.

Only to be dropped as the road went up to Barwick. The days are long past when I could and did accelerate up hills like that. Made me smile anyway, not sure why. The smile stayed there, through Scholes and for the last eight or ten miles to home, clocking up thirty four of them before returning to my front door. Another good ride out, most of it before the temperature started rising.

The map,






1400 feet of going up, most of it in the last half of the ride,


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

A quick 11 miles off road again at lunch, using local bridleways and a tiny bit of the canal. Nice circular route. Fairly busy out, and many people at the local country park. 

It was a good job one on my strava segments got cut short by a dog walker, had I not, I really would have 'pooped up' a bunch of fly tippers at speed and heavy braking at the end of a segment (you've got to sprint hard up a rise, then brake very hard at the end before a loose gravel right hand turn). As my progress had been thwarted, I wasn't going to sprint the last uphill bit. There was a transit van blocking the bridleway. I saw a load of mattresses and building rubble dumped at the side of a wall next to the van, then saw a guy flinging tyres into the hedge. As he saw me, he said 'uh-oh'. I said nothing, and had to squeeze past another guy getting stuff out of the passenger side. There were three of them. 

I did however, freewheel slowly past, taking a long look at the registration. Upon getting to a main road, I hopped off and logged the number on my phone. At this point they drove past and scarpered. Duly reported you skanky B4$T4@@$ !


----------



## Arjimlad (20 May 2020)

I wanted to ride along Passage Road at Aust to get a view of both of the Severn Crossings yesterday after work from home. 

Had a lovely run out and then made my way back along a very quiet Redham Lane running from Northwick, via Ingst to Olveston, where I nearly came a cropper on some terrible potholes. But overall it was a lovely ride. 

I got out for a ten mile ride-to-work-from-home this morning, as I won't be able to go out this evening due to a click & collect Tesco slot having been booked. 

Sometimes a bit of furlough especially with weather like this would be nice. I have booked some leave either side of the coming weekend though so I might be able to venture north into @Donger territory !


----------



## ruffers (20 May 2020)

Whilst Prepping the house and garden for my step daughters 18th today, I was left with a little window of opportunity to get out on the bike. My better half has gone shopping so with the weather being on top form I grabbed the opportunity to get out.

I haven’t been out since Sunday as I decided to give my legs a rest. Today’s ride was a new loop around villages near me. It’s a loop I wanted to have in my locker for a quick ride out or if I don’t have a destination in mind.

Started in Brandlesholme, through green mount, then onto hawkshaw. From Hawkshaw I took the following picture looking up towards Holcombe Hill.







Then through to Bradshaw and Tonge fold. This then led me through to little lever, Bradley fold and back down Bolton Road leading me back to Tottington.

A really nice loop for me and my goals at the minute. 16 miles today at an average speed of 13.9mph

happy cycling everyone 🚴🏻👍🏻


----------



## JPBoothy (20 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Today's ride was mostly about making pretty patterns!
> 
> View attachment 523617


That appears to be pretty much my own stomping ground. The Wirral has some nice lanes that you can link together but a few busy A roads that 'usually' need to be avoided if possible.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 May 2020)

Now we can ride with a pal at 2 metres so John B and I met up. John was in charge. So south around the end of the hills and through familiar lanes by Kempley to Linton. We rode the ridges to Mitcheldean and climbed for Littledean taking in a new bit of tarmac for Green Bottom. Then upwards and over for Cinderford. On the way out for Ruardean I spied GV's very own Jamie Baker so a chat ensued. Then continuing up we turned to descend steeply off Howle Hill. We passed through Ross-on-Wye and headed for Hole-in-the-Wall where we sat by the river to eat our sandwiches. Then up and over the Marcle ridge lead us to take the traditional route back. It was quite hot today so thirsty work. Nice to get out with a pal at last. 65 smiles


----------



## Shearwater Missile (20 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Today's ride was mostly about making pretty patterns!
> 
> View attachment 523617


That looks like the route taken on the way home from the pub on a Friday night ! I have started giving my routes names, according to shape ie Lasso route, dickybow tie route. Not sure what that one of your would be.


----------



## DCBassman (20 May 2020)

No ride today, and probably not tomorrow either - I've managed to reduce both bikes to unserviceable hulks by fettling...


----------



## ruffers (20 May 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> That looks like the route taken on the way home from the pub on a Friday night ! I have started giving my routes names, according to shape ie Lasso route, dickybow tie route. Not sure what that one of your would be.



there’s a route near us called the bat loop, and cyclists have been doing it and then donating £5 to the NHS


----------



## Chromatic (20 May 2020)

Very similar to last Thursday's ride; from Gloucester, through Twigworth, Norton, Wainlodes, Tirley and on to Chacely, instead of stopping there as I did last week I went on to Forthampton to the church there for a pic. The route back was the same as last week except I didn't do the Sandhurst loop at the end.
Just over 25 miles, lots more cars on the main road, fewer cyclists.
Here's a picture of some stocks which are outside the church in Forthampton.


----------



## Mike_P (20 May 2020)

Took the day off work (at home) today – decided there was no way I going to a get anywhere near a full days work with the weather being too tempting not to continue the ABC challenge on the Defy. So route programmed into the Wahoo and off in search of F initially this morning. All too easy with Farnham, Ferrensby and Flaxby in near quick succession. The climb out of Farnham was popular other than for Shank’s Pony and more riders were towards the top of the climb. Flaxby is notable for its sole through road having to give way southbound, a relic of the days the A59 passed through here and then, eastbound, did a right turn onto the A1.




A brief westerly use of the A59 on its current alignment before achieving the G in the manner of Goldsborough.




Through the village towards Knaresborough but then east on the A59 across the A1(M) to drop down to the A168 where the seemingly predominant normal use of the road was immediately obvious.




The A59 overbridge provided a nice shady spot to change the 4k sportscams battery and the just before Walshford I turned off to head east to the required H of Hunsingore with a loop pass and then through the village, where I disagreed with Wahoos Komoot sourced directions as the way out of the village is pretty obvious yet it wanted me to go down a narrow side street full of builders vans.




Further south on the A168, an issue with Komoots route planning that needing changing was that even set to road cycling it was directing down the adjacent bridleway, the remains of the old northbound A1. Turned off again east, this time to the I of Ingmanthorpe. Bit obscure like Eavestone with a handful, of in this case, very substantial properties, and a single way in and out although ungated in this instance. Of single width with passing places apart from a two lane bridge over the A1(M) and once past the first property beyond that bridge the Wahoo seemed to be of the opinion I should be doing a U turn but I carried on to what appeared to be the end.




ABCs done for the day and west over the A168 to Kirk Deighton where a few seconds earlier as I turned right at the junction would have seen me doored by Postie.




On to North Deighton and then Spofforth




where another sportscam battery change was undertaken. Then via Haggs Road in a new PR and Rudding Lane where for once the traffic lights on the bridge stayed green and consequently a new PR up the climb thereafter. The A661 Wetherby Road into Harrogate which was slightly busy while the A59 Skipton Road was looking like it was back to its status as the second most congested road in the country outside of London




So yet another metric half century with 39.05 miles @ 14.7mph avg and 1759ft climbed, and back home ½ a minute after Komoots predicted timing.


----------



## Katherine (20 May 2020)

Kenyon Hall Farm shop have just started doing takeaway coffee. Yay! (also ice-cream!)

Less miles than planned because of the heat and later leaving due to some work taking longer than expected. Not complaining though. Still wonderful to be out.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2020)

A lovely early evening ride today after dinner, don’t usually go out at the end of the day, but I felt like a pootle about on the MTB but when I got to the bicycle storage facility the rear wheel was flatter than a witch’s tit.

Instead I decided to use my road bike instead and have gentle meander around the locale on that, I went to the Hagbournes anti-clockwise this time then towards Blewbury, left to the Astons, left again to the Moretons and Fulscot, on to the sink of bohemian depravity that is Didcot, Harwell village, Hagbourne Hill and home, where some knuckle dragging inbred overtook me on a blind bend and nearly drove head-on to a Tesco van. Twunt.
Apart from that it was a smashing ride.

15.24 miles.


----------



## derrick (20 May 2020)

Nice ride out this afternoon, lovely and warm with a bit of a breeze, roads where generally pretty quiet. Have got back to enjoying solo rides, But it is nice to share a beer with someone at the end of the ride though, Doing my first ride with a mate on Saturday, socially distanced of course, Looking forward to that, as last time we rode together we where evenly matched,
https://www.strava.com/activities/3483417441


----------



## Mr Celine (20 May 2020)

On Saturday afternoon I replaced the worn out chain on the best bike and swopped the wheels for my summer pair of handbuilts. It has either rained or blown a gale ever since. 
Today the sun was shining and I'm officially on leave all week so time to road test the new set up and do some more normally out of bounds A roads. Today it was the turn of the A697 from near Lauder to Coldstream. This is a shorter route from Edinburgh to Newcastle than the A1 and is popular with lorries which might struggle on the A68 at the Carter Bar. It's also popular with sales reps which is presumably why it has dozens of gatsos. 
Today it was nice and quiet. First stop for a breather and a photo was at Greenlaw in front of the war memorial and the old 'town' hall. This building was featured on that programme that Griff Rhys Jones did. 





Greenlaw is actually a small village. It has a town hall because Berwickshire needed a new county town after the English stole Berwick. Shortly after this was built it was decided that Duns was better equipped to be the county town and it's never been used for anything much since. 
Next stop Coldstream. View looks east towards the bridge, with everything on the far bank being in Ingerlund -





...and looking the other way. The Cheviot on the horizon above the back wheel -




I crossed Coldstream Bridge before turning westwards on the B6350 and stopped to have a look at a curious border anomaly. Said border runs down the River Tweed except for this single field on the south bank which is part of Scotland -





The road is behind the hedge and is wholly in England. The uncultivated strip the bike is standing in is presumably no-mans land. River Tweed off to the right. 
Here's the view from the other end of the field -






Anomalous field off to the right. The line of posts, one of which the bike is leaning on, is presumably the English side of no-mans land. All the buildings which can be seen in the distance are on the other side of the river. In the current lockdown it is illegal to fish from the riverbank in Scotland but not in England!
Back on the bike, through Wark and Carham which are the last two settlements before the Border proper -





...which is actually this small burn.





There used to be a stone 'England' marker on the far side of the bridge but it seems to have disappeared. The image on Google streetview seems to have been taken shortly after its demise in a road traffic collision. There is a 'Welcome to Northumberland' sign out of shot round the corner. 

From here I ground my way west into the headwind (which was supposed to be from the south) but did manage to summon up enough energy for a short loop at the end of the ride to take it over 100k for the first time this year. 
The map-






65.7 miles @ 16.0 mph, 1074m up.


----------



## ruffers (20 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Took the day off work (at home) today – decided there was no way I going to a get anywhere near a full days work with the weather being too tempting not to continue the ABC challenge on the Defy. So route programmed into the Wahoo and off in search of F initially this morning. All too easy with Farnham, Ferrensby and Flaxby in near quick succession. The climb out of Farnham was popular other than for Shank’s Pony with more riders were towards the top of the climb. Flaxby is notable for its sole through road having to give way southbound, a relic of the days the A59 passed through here and then, eastbound, did a right turn onto the A1.
> View attachment 523692
> 
> A brief westerly use of the A59 on its current alignment before achieving the G in the manner of Goldssborough.
> ...



great write up 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## JPBoothy (20 May 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> That looks like the route taken on the way home from the pub on a Friday night ! I have started giving my routes names, according to shape ie Lasso route, dickybow tie route. Not sure what that one of your would be.


Possibly the 'where the #### am I' route


----------



## delb0y (20 May 2020)

Quick ten miles round the lanes after tea as I continue to try and find some of the fitness that I lost during the first part of the lock-down. Alas, not sure where it's hiding.


----------



## C R (20 May 2020)

Out to Wadborough and back with both daughters. Didn't feel anywhere near as warm as the thermometer says. A few more cars than we are used to, but all well behaved. Quite a few cyclists too.


----------



## wafter (21 May 2020)

Yesterday's ride again; starting with a trip of about 7 miles out of town to meet a mate for some socially-distanced exercise.

Historically we've both been a bit on the rotund side and have each had reasonable success with weight loss at different times; he lost quite a lot through diet a while ago but has put it all back on again, while I'm currently doing well in this regard. I'm trying to encourage his cycling as (apart from knowing how thorougly miserable being fat and unfit can make you) we're both knocking on the door of 40 and the implications of his lack of fitness for his health concern me.

As usual non-serious-cycling mate was somewhat under-prepared with his non-technical, absorbant clothing, single, small rucksack-stashed bottle of drink and tatty old hybrid. He made an admirable effort though and it was good to see him. We ended up doing about 23 miles around the lanes; slowly ( a bit less than 9.5mph average) at a very low HR (102bpm / 80% zone 1) with lots of stops and some pushing up fairly punishing 10%-ish hills on his part, but again he did make a valiant effort and got to the top of a few.

Tbh the sedate pace was welcome as it was bloody hot and I was still a bit achey / tired from the previous day's ride; although I think the lack of speed was also responsible for me picking up the only five insect bites I've had on rides this year 

While it was good to see an actual mate in real life and I idealise about riding with friends, I often find the reality a bit stressful and less fun since I have to be aware of what they're doing while also potentially distracted by our chatting. I'm also a bit conflicted about riding two-abreast on the roads, although as the ride went on I got more confident about this and didn't get any stick from drivers for not pulling into single-file when they approached (which I know can actually make things worse as it makes for a longer object to pass).

Mate safely deposited back in his village I found the remaining solitary 9 miles back into town and home quite welcome as I could zone out with some tunes and put some effort in; this last portion apparently burning energy at about twice the rate of the rest of the ride to give a total of 38 miles covered at around 11.2mph / 113bpm average.

I think I have some utility riding coming up tomorrow so today had better be taken as rest I guess..


----------



## Chris S (21 May 2020)

I went along the canal to Wolverhampton for the first time in 10 years. It was just a mud track then so I chose today because of all the recent hot weather. I needn't have worried, the entire route has been gravelled over. It didn't seem like a 30 mile round trip.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2020)

I took the MTB out today, after mending the puncture, which was a leaky patch, I cleaned it up and re patched it.

The only place to go off road around here is up to, on and around The Ridgeway, this time I went a different route up via Alden Farm, then followed my nose along the byways, bridle ways and fire tracks. I went down one I’d never been to before which was fun and a bit of a challenge because it was over grown with weeds. I ended up in the village of Compton and although I’ve been there before I’m not that familiar with it. But it has got a village shop called ‘The Village Shop’ it was open and the had Mint Magnums, so I bought one and sat on a memorial bench and enjoyed every morsel.

Onwards I eventually found a different track back up to The Ridgeway and after a mile or two I saw a cyclist fixing a flat, I offered to help but he knew what he was doing and we stood around for fifteen minutes have a socially distant chat, he had a really nice Bianchi C/F off road machine the model name escapes me. (ETA Methanol)

Back on territory I know I made my way in the direction of Wantage, but when I got to near Ginge I dropped down headed home via Harwell Campus.

16.80 of lovely warm peaceful sunny miles.


----------



## colly (21 May 2020)

8.30 out and it was east to the flat bad lands and towards Selby.

Cross Gates, and Garforth came and went and at Monk Fryston :









I turned for Hillam :





Monk Fryston is on the main A63 so is kind of busy with through traffic but Hillam is a sleepy little place just a few hundred meters away.
I took the Gateforth road which runs parallel to the A63 all the way into Brayton and a swift turn to the north takes me in Selby.
Selby is an odd town. It has an abbey:








Which would suggest a place of importance and it was in times past, being situated on the River Ouse, but industry has come and gone through it's history and as a centre it never really caught the moment, it has sort of been left behind. Which in some respects is probably no bad thing.
It had a shipbuilding history until not so very long ago but if it's still there now there is precious little evidence of it. Greenpeace's Rainbow Warrior was built here in 1957.
Under Selby are massive deposits of good quality coal and nearby Wistow Colliery holds the record of over200,000 tonnes of coal mined in a single week. The mines were closed in the early 2000's because they were uneconomic leaving 3 times as much coal in the ground as was ever taken out.
In the last decades of the last century Selby was held back to some degree by a toll bridge over the river. It didn't cost much to use it but the traffic delays were horrendous. Using the A63 to get to Hull from Leeds took you through Selby and it took ages to crawl through the town. It must have been a nightmare for the people living there.
Of course things move on and when the M62 was built it took much of the heavy traffic. Next was the Selby by-pass and then the owners of the bridge were bought out by Selby council or the county council and the town has begun to thrive once again.
So anyway...........
Out of Selby into Barlby and I collect the cycle path leading upto York. The Solar Way. Posted about on here many times before (including by me)
It's along the route of the old East Coast Mainline railway running from York down to Selby. Dubbed The Solar Way because just outside York on the path is a Sun :





About 2.5m in diameter. The planets are laid out along the path in the direction of Selby all sized in proportion to the 'sun' and all at proportional distances.
The Earth and Moon, in proportion are set about 200m away:





Pluto and it's moon Charon are something like 12km distant and is the size of of a small pea.
I was coming up towards York and so Pluto was the first I passed.
Along the path I stopped and bought refreshments from a pathside stall. In York I pitched up at a 'Park and Ride' and after getting into the deserted car park..............I couldn't find a way out again. I did eventually and picked up the path that leads to Copmanthorpe.
Then, I lost my way.
I ended up at a crossroads with not a sign to be seen. I took a punt on a left hand and my sense of direction told me I was on course. I was, but I chickened out when I came across a railway bridge that I had seen before on a previous ride and thought I was heading back in a roundabout way to York. Had I trusted my senses a right at the next junction would have seen me on track.
Instead I did a swift about turn and I found myself passing for the second time a nice little place called Colton. Eventually I ended up (not by design) on the cycle path running alongside the main A64. In fact it wasn't so bad. Reduced traffic meant not so much noise or pollution.
I don't pay a lot of attention to my average speed generally but for the next few miles I was stuck behind a woman on a 'Dutch' bike ambling along, swinging side to side on the track, headphones in and not a care in the world. So my average will have dropped by some margin. The path was 1.2m /1.5m at most and I called out but she didn't hear me, so rather than try and brush past I just hung back and waited.
I got off the A64 at Tadcaster and after the town centre I made for Bramham where I picked up Paradise Way and headed for Aberford.
Here I went off piste and headed across country along Parlington Lane:





It's more track than lane and after the gate in the photo it gets decidedly more rough.
I was on a road bike and had I not recently put on some wider, deeper tyres I would have struggled. Someway along here is Parlington Dark Arch:









The rooflights are mostly obscured now and being curved you can not see the far end and so it looks really spooky. It's probably 50m long and coming from bright sunlight into the gloom only makes it worse.
Eventually Parlington Lane leads on to Garforth Golf Course where you can ride directly across the course on the public right of way. This brings you into the back end of Cross Gates and Manston Lane.
It's recently all changed around here, houses, new roads, fresh developments. Not least the old Barnbow munitions factory. Latterly tank manufacture. In the first world war 16000 people worked here. Reduced today to a series of 8m tall stacks of concrete and brick rubble. Progress of sorts I guess but electronic components factories and offices housing engineering design companies is preferable to places making war machines.
Cross Gates then and home. 

A good morning out under mostly sunny skies.

60.4miles and 2000ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/49187015

Edit: Some old pics and some taken from elsewhere. My phone was at home. (which was really, really useful)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 May 2020)

A couple of rides to report on:
*Yesterday:* After a foggy start it brightened up into a gorgeous, hot day and I got to enjoy one of those rare things; a ride with my brother (all within the rules of course). He had a route in mind but, after a recent ride, discovered that he's lost more fitness than he thought. I offered an alternative route - still climbing a reasonable amount as he wanted but nothing too challenging. The planned route was similar to one I'd done recently - over Lyth Hill to Exfords Green & Stapleton then up the long but steady climb to Pulverbatch and aiming to return via Oaks, depending on how Doug felt.

Before starting off I changed the saddle on Doug's bike. Although he's been stoic about it, I've seen for a while that he's not been getting on with the saddle he's got, so I've lent him a spare Brooks B17N to try out.

Setting out, there were loads of people up at Lyth Hill and a surprising amount of traffic on the way to Stapleton but after that it was really nice and quiet all the way to Pulverbatch. Reaching the village Doug said he'd prefer a shorter way back to the one I'd suggested and as it turned out I'm really glad he did. The main road from here to Annscroft is mostly downhill and today the tailwind was just right so we really flew along. We even caught and overtook a couple of cyclists at Longden.

The good run finished at Annscroft and the climb back over Lyth Hill started. Doug needed to rest a couple of times but it is a fairly steep climb on a hot day. He did find the enthusiasm to add a bit of extra distance at the end which rounded up the mileage nicely. 

I had been disappointed to see that Doug was finding the saddle a bit uncomfortable from about the seven mile mark, however he says it's better than the other one and wants to keep it on the bike for a few more rides to see how he gets used to it.

A fraction over 17 miles at 10.6 mph average.





Taking a break on the way to Pulverbatch.

*Today:* Stuff to do in the morning so I got out after lunch to expand my horizons a little.

I had intended to use the Galaxy today but by the time I got round to it, thought the Raleigh might be a better idea as this would be the longest test I've done on the new Cambium. I set out to Condover and Cantlop at a nice sprightly pace then just before Pitchford took a left and headed for Cound Stank, Cound and Harnage. The flag at Cound today was the unofficial version of the Shropshire flag, which was nice to see..... but it was flying at half-mast which wasn't.

After Harnage I was onto roads I haven't ridden since the lockdown to Harnage Grange, Lower Springs, Hughley, Longville (well, almost) and Cardington. This stretch of the route is undulating but the general trend is upwards so I wasn't particularly quick. I had a nice section of nearly five miles where I didn't encounter another vehicle, but there seemed to be quite the rush of them when I eventually did.

Seeing a hare running along the road ahead of me was nice then the road starts to climb more steeply through Gretton, Cardington and up to Folly Bank. The descent on the the Stretton side of Folly Bank is always entertaining and going this way it's more apparent why some of the local clubs call it Corkscrew Hill.

I picked up the tailwind at Hollyhurst and had a good fast run to Longnor and Ryton with only a kamikaze squirrel to watch out for (I missed it). Leaving Ryton there was a rider ahead on a much sportier bike with what looked like Team Sky kit but without the logos. I was surprised to find that I was gaining on him and by Condover I had caught up. On the little climb into the village he was holding me up so when the oncoming traffic cleared I overtook. Shortly afterwards I heard the whirr of gears and he comes storming past looking absolute daggers at me. Getting overtaken is no big deal but I wasn't having that glare, so I gave chase. I kept up for a while but on the drops he had the advantage on the flat and slowly got away.... as far as the next junction, then I caught him again on the next climb. I don't suppose he'll read this but just in case: I wasn't taking the piss, I only overtook because at that point you were *really *slow. Your reaction made it worth rattling your cage. I wonder how I'd have got on with drops on this bike too.

Nice to get out and get a longer ride in again. Not as many cyclists seen this time - 12 in all and most of them in the last 10 miles.

31.9 miles at 14.7 mph average.





At Harnage.





There does seem to be a lot of work being done on the roads at the moment. Hopefully good quality.





Some idyllic quiet lanes.





Furry cows.





View to Wenlock Edge.





The Royal Oak at Cardington. I hope it survives the current crisis.





By Graham Bufton's memorial bench at the top of Folly Bank.


----------



## gavgav (21 May 2020)

Out after home work, for a warm evening ride, but the lovely sun had been replaced by a blanket of cloud. Less wind than earlier in the week, before what looks like 3 days of strong winds. Typical when I have a few days off work, other than a couple of on call mornings.

Took a different evening route, through Meole and then along the fairly quiet main road to Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft. From there I encountered loads of traffic, on the normally quiet lanes to Exfords Green and Stapleton. Where was everybody going?

Crossed the A49, without a car in sight or sound, practically unheard of, then through Gonsal, where I unhelpfully swallowed an insect of some sort, which caused me to begin coughing and retching. Paused for some water, which settled things down.

Along the straight wide road, towards Condover, I encountered the one moron of the ride.........female on a bike, who came past me with about half a metre, at most, of clearance. I would have been annoyed in normal times, at how close she was, never mind in a pandemic. I shouted “2 metres” at her, but clearly her aero position and speed were far more important than social distancing. Really not impressed 🤬

After Condover, I followed Lyons Lane to King St crossroads, where the road closure is still in place and on through Betton Abbots, to home.

14.86 miles at 13.9mph avg


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2020)

colly said:


> I was on a road bike and had I not recently put on some wider, deeper tyres I would have struggled. Someway along here is Parlington Dark Arch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I wondered about the 'Dark Arch'! I can't remember if you mentioned it to me, or I had spotted it on the OS map when planning a possible forum ride route.



gavgav said:


> Along the straight wide road, towards Condover, I encountered the one moron of the ride.........female on a bike, who came past me with about half a metre, at most, of clearance. I would have been annoyed in normal times, at how close she was, never mind in a pandemic. I shouted “2 metres” at her, but clearly her aero position and speed were far more important than social distancing. Really not impressed 🤬


I've had that done to me a couple of times on the A646 near here. I think that they are staring down at their computers and not looking where they are going, That's how this sort of thing happens... 



As for My Ride Today...

I recently spotted a local climb that I had not ridden before... Allescholes Road up from the A6033 at Walsden. I had toyed with waiting for the lockdown to finish before going to check it out, but thought about it and decided that there was absolutely no reason why I should not ride up a public road and then down a public bridleway. I have people walking 1 metre from my front door every 4 or 5 minutes during the day, so why should I avoid riding 10 metres away from someone else's! 

So, I did a little warm-up ride on my best bike and then headed for the climb. The descent on the far side is gravelly and a bit scary on a road bike but my CX bike is furloughed with a dodgy fork. (There is a recall notice on it but I am not going to mess about trying to get it replaced with coronavirus messing everything up!) My MTB is also off the, er, offroad, so best bike it was, given that the climb is far too steep for my singlespeed bike.

The climb was really nice. It is steep and hugs the side of the valley until it gets to the top so there are fine views. Eventually, the road comes to a gate and beyond that is a right of way that joins the Pennine Bridleway. I didn't stop on the road to take pictures, but the Streetview car managed to get up there. If you'd like to view that coverage, use THIS LINK. Note - the car stops before the gate but you can rejoin the bridleway later on for some handheld Streetview. (Google is gradually extending Streetview from roads to offroad paths such as bridleways, important footpaths, towpaths etc. The Pennine Bridleway section was obviously considered important enough to be featured.)

I stopped to take some photos on the bridleway after the gate but before it joins the Pennine Bridleway...

Looking back towards Walsden 





Looking towards Summit 





I had a chat (at a distance!) with the friendly mountain biker who photobombed me!

I took one more picture. I'm quite pleased with how it turned out, given that I was holding my phone at arm's length above my head to get a more spectacular angle for the photo. You can see why they have flooding in the valley below - just look at how flood waters have carved a gully down the hillside over time!

Warland from Reddyshore 





It was actually fine to ride until the aforementioned gravelly descent to Calderbrook Road, which was a bit much for 25C slick tyres. I scooted the bike down the worst bit and descended the rest VERY carefully.

Paging @Littgull! Brian, I don't know if you have ever spotted this little gem before? Well worth a look, but watch it on that gravel!!!

PS I know that some of you are interested in local history, so here is some for you! The Streetview picture below shows a ventilation shaft for the railway line between Littleborough and Walsden which passes along a tunnel through the hillside at Summit. 






A freight train caught fire in the tunnel in 1984, with extremely spectacular results!


----------



## Littgull (22 May 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, I wondered about the 'Dark Arch'! I can't remember if you mentioned it to me, or I had spotted it on the OS map when planning a possible forum ride route.
> 
> 
> I've had that done to me a couple of times on the A646 near here. I think that they are staring down at their computers and not looking where they are going, That's how this sort of thing happens...
> ...



That's a great ,discovery Colin, Allescholes Road and fantastic pictures you have taken. I'll definitely take a ride up there soon. I've often passed the bottom of Alllescholes Road as I've ridden through Walsden on the valley road but never ridden up it. The beauty of those quiet roads that rise up very steeply from the A6033 is that the tracks they often lead to continue over very wild remote moorland yet you are never more than a few miles from 'civilisation' should the weather turn really bad or the bike incurs an unfixable problem. A few weeks ago I rode up Inchfield Road from Walsden, another very steep climb (initially). I had ridden up it before but because I had not been on my mtb I did not continue along Foul Clough Road which becomes a rough (and rocky in places) track after a while. This time I rode Mrs Littgull's e mtb. It was a fabulous route. I rode just over 4 miles high up across the remote moor across Hades Hill and to the wide track that leads off the moor down to Land Gate at Britannia near Whitworth. I didn't see a single person between the top of Inchfield Road and reaching Land Gate. I then continued on the road to Bacup and rode the very quiet road/track which is Old Todmorden Road that eventually comes out above Sharneyford before taking the long descent down to Gauxholme and on to Littleborough. It's definitely a ride I will repeat many times. Not one to tackle after weeks of heavy rain though as it would be a quagmire but thankfully the past few weeks of dry sunny weather had completely dried the terrain out making it very enjoyable to ride. Here is a picture I took of the remote part on Inchfield Moor.


----------



## JPBoothy (22 May 2020)

There are a lot of good interesting right-up's on here which the tourist board would be proud of I'm sure. I am often envious of some of the beautiful places that you live in but, I suppose that the grass always looks greener (literally) elsewhere doesn't it. Keep it up folks, I find your tales of the days ride and accompanying photographs and facts to be a good read, especially when I am struggling to motivate myself to get out there


----------



## wafter (22 May 2020)

Had planned to have a day off yesterday, but after the day's heat decided on a short, slow, cool evening jaunt through the woods. I headed out along the usual bridleway to Bagley woods and through their more westerly section. Heading back towards the road past (what I assume to be) the sawmill I was disappointed to see a "Private - No Access" sign that i'd previously missed / had only just been installed.

Being someone who's recently increasingly questioned their previous unyielding subservience to authority in always having done what they've been told, (and it being outside working hours) I ploughed through the remaining few hundred yards to the road regardless, to find the gate still open and spotting (presumably) an employee at a distance; who either didn't see me or didn't care.

The next disappointment came upon reaching the continuation of the track on the other side of the road; to be greeted by a closed gate and another "Private Property" notice. A shame as I'd previously ridden this path oblivious to the notices on the open gates; and it gave a nice little through-route encompassing the woods rather than having to enter them, do a lap and leave again. I guess that's the last time I ride that stretch, then 

I left the closed gate alone and travelled further down the road to use another entrance. Wondered around on the woodland tracks for a bit; encountering various piles of ballast in places along them - unsure if this was there for future use or had been placed there to restrict vehicular movement. Eventually I reached the footbridge over the A34 to Kennington, lugged the bike over and set off back towards the city on the other side.

Not far along the track disaster struck as a largish stick flicked up at the front wheel; jamming against the mudguard and caused it's "sh*t the bed" safety-mounting system at the fork to deploy; popping the stays out of their plastic clips on the fork. Better than going over the handlebars I guess but a bit of a pain to sort. Managed to push one side back in with a stick, but had to remove the other mount from the fork in order to get enough force on it to mate the components back together. No real harm done but despite the lower evening temperature sweat was dripping off me while I put it all back together and I evidently managed to lose one of the plastic caps off the end of one of the stays during the initial incident (a quick search of the darkend area where it happend with my headtorch turned up nowt), so that's a bit more expense.

I continued on the path and noticed a clearing on the RHS, so investigated. This unfolded to reveal a gloriously brutalist pre-fab building that remindeded me instantly of the Consec building in Cronenberg's epic Scanners (in style if not actual appearance); with its mix of stark grey concrete, lush greenery and water features. A quick mosey revealed I'd discovered the University's Said Business Centre at Egrove Park. Pity such an interesting building couldn't have been devoted to a more worthy cause, but there we go.

I took one crap picture on the potatophone (which gives an idea if not conveying all of the complex's glory) and was on my way, soon finding the familiar road through Kennington and continuing into town and back home.






All in all a somewhat mediocre and disappointing ride; the only highlight being the achectecture stumbled upon. To add insult to injury when I got back I discussed the route with a mate, who told me that cycling in Bagley Woods is prohibited all together. I've never seen any signs stating this and info referencing this on the net is year old (so perhaps this has changed now..?) In any case I can't see any harm in riding there so until I'm told not to I'll continue to do so (I have a pathalogical aversion to be told off, but need to build resistance and what's the worst that can happen?!), although the shine's worn off it a bit in light of tonight's experiences.

Upshot was 10ish slow miles at (I'd guess) a pretty low HR.

Was planning on a utility ride back to the family homestead today, but it's windy (potentially a lot worse tomorrow for the return journey), while my back, legs and feet ache so perhaps I'll give it a miss.

Last night was also the first time in a long time that I've not instantly uploaded my ride to Polar / Strava; not that I expected to have bested any times but since Strava crippled its functionality for free members my interest in using it has plummeted.. I really can't justify the cost of subscription though so will hold out in the hope that maybe they bring in a cheaper, lower-tier sub or some other more welcome changes.

After all the fantastic rides I've enjoyed recently, circumstances have conspired to put me at a bit of a low-ebb again in terms of cycling. Meh.


----------



## Littgull (22 May 2020)

This was a ride I did on Wednesday, not today. So apologies for late posting.

The easing of the lockdown restrictions to now allow unlimited exercise led me to start getting back on track with trying to achieve my annual target of 12 imperial century rides per year. I make a habit each year of riding these between mid March and mid September so as to be more likely to get decent weather and also to avoid riding long hours in darkness. This year I managed to get 2 centuries completed in early/mid March before the COVID 19 virus lockdown began. Once the lockdown started my rides were obviously restricted to short very local routes.

So with the restrictions eased I set about planning a century ride that allowed comfortable social distancing and never reached any further than 25 miles from home at it's most distant point. I decided to make the century comprise of two loops both of which began and finished in my home village of Littleborough, Lancashire. The first loop was 60 miles and took me through Rochdale, Birtle, Walmersley, Summerseat, Ramsbottom, Edgeworth, Chapeltown, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Bury, and back to Littleborough. The second loop was 40 miles and I plotted a route that involved visiting and riding through a total of 6 country parks spread throughout GreaterManchester. Some I had visited previously, others were completely new to me. All looked absolutely majestic in the gorgeous May sunshine. My pre-planning had worked a treat. Each park had very wide tracks and though there were quite a few people walking and exercising the social distancing guidelines were very much complied with by everyone I passed.
It was a great day out on the bike and very satifsfying to bag my 3rd century of the calendar year.

Here are some pics.
The moors near Rivington




Alexandra Park, Oldham




Boggart Hole Clough, near Blakeley




Heaton Park, Manchester





Alkrington Woods Country Park, Middleton





Alkrington Hall





Bowlee Community Park (in between Middleton and Heywood)





Queens Park, Heywood


----------



## Algarvecycling (22 May 2020)

I cycled to Foia, the highest point in the Algarve yesterday. Went the 'hard' way too, so 850m up, 1700m climbing. 110km. 28C temp. 

Lovely, reasonably clear day.


----------



## Old jon (22 May 2020)

A bit of breezy drizzle out there this morning, but also patches of blue (or azure, for the zed count) sky. Trying hard to find another word with a ‘Z’ so I could have four in the first sentence, may have to give up on that though and write about riding the geared bike this morning.

Got it!! The fourth ‘Z’, that is. OK, ride the bike now, through a corner or two of Holbeck, cross the Aire on Crown Point Bridge and ride up to the clock at Oakwood. For a change (a different steep hill) turn left and go past the posh gates of Roundhay Park. Turn right shortly after that, cross the Ring Road and climb to the lights at Slaid Hill. Likely that is the name of the hill also, but the nearest name on the map is Oak Hill. I dunno.

Aim for Wike. Some roads are so much fun to ride, and this is one of them. In this direction there seems to be more down than up and there are bends enough to increase the grin factor too. Through Wike, pass a couple of golf courses and a scout camp which I have never seen in use. There is a farm, or maybe stables and a gentle rise to what the OS map tells me is a reservoir. How that works at the top of a hill I know not. Down the other side is East Keswick.



Which provides a bit of uphill riding on the way to the A659. I checked the Potts clock at the bottom of the steep bit and was about to congratulate myself for reaching here so quickly. Then realised that the tailwind should have the credit. Ah well, turn right towards Collingham. And then cross the Wharfe at Linton Bridge, pedal up that little hill and on to Wetherby.

The B1224 goes to York from here, I travelled a couple of miles along it and turned right to Walton and Thorpe Arch then back across the Wharfe to Boston Spa. There is a choice of at least three roads to Clifford from here, I may have taken the shortest. Ride past the former convent to Bramham, the breeze was brisk, and next is Thorner. Cars parked in stereo, on what should be a wide Main Street.

Sandhills is one way out, and after that I chose the more or less direct route back. Quick enough down Boot Hill and back past the Oakwood Clock. Return to Crown Point Bridge, the river is between me and home, which I returned to after thirty six miles of enjoyable pedalling. With a smile.

The map, garthings do this really well.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 May 2020)

Eventually I felt a bit human after a grotty start to the day. I saddled up and headed for the Marcles beginning by climbing the Wyche. It's pleasant riding out through the lanes to Ashperton and Tarrington. I was briefly on the main Hereford road before turning to climb. I paused to check out the little Chapel at Durlow having first made the wrong turn but being put right by a cyclist who happened to live there. Odd little thing it is. Curiosity satisfied I topped out onto the ridge to then climb again and drop to Canwood with it's weird sculpture. I skirted Woolhope and took a lane I haven't ridden for many a long year. The phone box was interesting. I then climbed to Capler Camp for the views of the Wye and a quick banana. The wind was a bit chilly up here so I headed for Sollers Hope and rode another bit of lane that has also been neglected for a few years. I climbed onto the ridge again to pass alongside the transmitter. I opted to take another neglected lane off the ridge which dropped me on the wrong side so another bit of up was needed. It was a fast drop to Much Marcle where I took to the standard route back by Brooms Green and the Castlemorton lanes. What a wonderful ride around I had in superb Herefordshire countryside. 60 smiles


----------



## footloose crow (22 May 2020)

*21 May. How south can we go?*

May blossom has scattered the lanes with confetti and the sky is cerulean blue. My wife has switched off her battery and is still matching my speed and we spin side by side along hedge lined lanes in the early summer scent of Cornwall. Stithians Lake is behind us and quickly hidden again in the folds of this ancient wrinkled landscape. The car is back there and will remain waiting patiently until we have been as far south as we can and the land completely runs out, heading into the knife cold south easterly whilst our backs are warmed by the sun. 







The route runs downhill as we have started on Cornwall's roof. A long, rambling downhill on a broken surface that makes the bike rattle and my hands shake. Madame Crow complains about a numbness she is experiencing but is unprepared to detail exactly where. I am sympathetic as I think I have the same. The lanes shuttle between light and dark, from expansive views across tiny Celtic era fields, stone hedged and ringed with gorse and bracken and then into a green tunnel beneath old oaks and beechwood, the last purple flush of blue bells now just fading.






The downhill peters out in the marine dominated village of Gweek at the head of the Helford River, the boatyard full to bursting and the tide drained river lined with the rotting carcasses of abandoned yachts interspersed with renovation projects, new paint glistening in the sun. From here it is uphill and then downhill, uphill and then downhill as we cross the small tributaries that run at ninety degrees to the river and the road. Each small tributary has its own stone bridge providing a convenient place to stop and admire the views before the next uphill grind.






Another long uphill as we leave the river and head onto the horizontal moorland of the Lizard itself. Dominating the stone age field systems now overrun with fern, gorse and coarse grass is the space age Goonhilly Earth Station, its satellite dishes pointed up beaming thousands of conversations and characters around the world. The lanes here are flat and we can spin faster and faster, running side by side, Madame matching me every time I increase the pace. Her battery is humming and my tyres are hissing. Joy!






Lizard village arrives, eerily empty perhaps due to the large sign on the edge requesting visitors to go away as the village is self isolating. Despite the unwelcome sign the village ice cream and take away is open. "Too soon' says Madame. I think she is referring to a degree of over eagerness in opening up again but she means it is too soon in the day to be allowed a treat like ice cream. We are on an "eat to win" diet today.

The lighthouse is also empty, the museum curiously old fashioned and also closed. The car park looks forlorn. The sun glints on the sea and the waves roll in from the south west foaming over the rocks at the foot of the cliff. There are two bulk carriers and a container ship a few miles offshore on what should be one of the busiest shipping lanes in the south west. We saw fourteen cargo ships anchored under Falmouth earlier this week, something no one has ever seen before - evidence of the impact of Covid 19 on global trade. Now we are furthest south of any humans still on the mainland. There is no one in sight apart from us and we can spend our time, as we did at Lands End last week, taking photos by the signpost that shows all the places that are a long way from here.






Time to head north. There is no alternative to north apart from swimming the hundred miles or so to France. Unless we missed the Pointe de Raz and headed instead for Brazil, far to the south west and even more Covid infected than us. Past the ice cream shop, Madame setting the pace and her gaze averted from the temptation.






My electric MAWIL forges ahead, the wind on her back and legs spinning in a blur. I trail in her wake, standing on the pedals on the hills to keep in touch with her relentless pace, her extra 250 watts leading me on. We drop into Mullion, empty shops, empty streets, a flyblown estate agents window and then down to sea level and Poldhu Cove. At last I am allowed an ice cream! The road heads up from here; there is no alternative from sea level and the ice cream revolves around my stomach as I try to revolve the wheels up the 15% slope. Madame waits for me patiently at the top but I am too breathless to comment.






On, on, more spinning, the sun warming us and more layers removed as we pass the vast naval air station at Culdrose where flags snap in the wind with messages of support for the NHS. Helston is busy with the 4pm rush hour that now replaces the 5pm rush hour in these Covid days. It is a relief to get to the quiet and tiny lanes that lead back uphill to the roof of Cornwall and the grassy car park at Stithians.

A magnificent ride, fast for us two and neither of us particularly tired despite nearly 3000 feet of ascent. The bikes are loaded on the car and cold beers on the deck at home are waiting for us. This is the life. I sit on the deck and alcohol infused ambitions are spoken aloud, of long rides and far destinations, of challenges and journeys. Madame listens patiently. She doesn't need to tell me that we have a long wait before any of that happens and I don't want to hear it, buoyed on by beer and dreams.


----------



## Donger (22 May 2020)

By 'eck it was windy this evening. I just stuck the bike in middle gear, made sure I kept hold of both bars at all times and set off along a gauntlet of full-on wind tunnels, sudden side gusts and unpredictable squalls. After a couple of rural miles, I did 2.5 laps of one of the local housing estates before heading off into a business park and another housing estate. A couple of times I was unable to indicate left when turning, for fear of being blown off the bike. On the way back home down the lanes, I made a point of nipping down to the riverside at Weir Green, as I think I've only ever been down that dead end lane about three or four times in twelve years of cycling. That brought up 15.5 miles tonight despite the conditions and leaves me on 491 for the month so far. I'm trying to get out every day for a month and average over 20 miles per day. If the predicted 40mph winds materialise tomorrow, I may not get out, but at least I'm ahead of target.
Stay safe everyone. _Donger._


----------



## geocycle (23 May 2020)

Donger said:


> By 'eck it was windy this evening. I just stuck the bike in middle gear, made sure I kept hold of both bars at all times and set off along a gauntlet of full-on wind tunnels, sudden side gusts and unpredictable squalls. After a couple of rural miles, I did 2.5 laps of one of the local housing estates before heading off into a business park and another housing estate. A couple of times I was unable to indicate left when turning, for fear of being blown off the bike. On the way back home down the lanes, I made a point of nipping down to the riverside at Weir Green, as I think I've only ever been down that dead end lane about three or four times in twelve years of cycling. That brought up 15.5 miles tonight despite the conditions and leaves me on 491 for the month so far. I'm trying to get out every day for a month and average over 20 miles per day. If the predicted 40mph winds materialise tomorrow, I may not get out, but at least I'm ahead of target.
> Stay safe everyone. _Donger._



Yes grounded here by gale force winds. Didn’t get out yesterday and looks like Monday before things ease. Seems more frustrating when the sun is shining and it’s a weekend!


----------



## Mike_P (23 May 2020)

As the trees across the road do a ballet dance and fences question their vertically in the wind/gale today, Thursday evening was a lot more sedate to the point the wind farm was stationary due to the lack of sufficient wind as opposed to their being too much today. The intended full extent of Tuesdays ride was undertaken by the simple measure of starting out 45 minutes earlier and, although I felt slightly sluggish, the 3.42 mile cat 3 climb from Hampsthwaite to Menwith (575ft upwards) was completed in a new PR @ 9.9mph avg. This is the top part of the climb away from Birstwith;




Then as intended on Tuesday I carried on west to the end of Menwith Hill Road before dropping down Meagill Lane to the A59. A brief westerly ride on that A road to the sharp descent of Parkinson’s Lane, a now something of an annual visit to see if Busky Dike Lane that it continues as high on the hillside above Fewston Reservoir has been repaired. Got the feeling some bits might have been as I recalled having to zig zag past pot holes far more but plainly there were parts that seriously need attention;




Somehow I found myself on completely the wrong chainring for a climb – the attempt to change merely resulting in the chain socially distancing itself from any chainring and that worrying moment of becoming stationary part of the way up a climb resolved successfully with a unclipping of the right shoe and touching ground before the bike toppled. Thereafter directly east to the B6451, not a way I often go due to the steepness of the left turn onto the B road; the patched area being avoided for the gentler slope towards the centre of the road.




Then Penny Pot and Oaker Banks with a total of 20.49 miles @ 13.5mph avg and 1348ft climbed.


----------



## derrick (23 May 2020)

Nice ride out to Cromer with a mate, We had a good ride a bit windy, stopped for a few pics as well.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3497555553


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

Gawd! It ain’t arf windy today. And sunny, but cold, and warm but rainy, yet dry.

The Fragrant MrsP rode to Oxford today and I met her when she was on the way back in Abingdon where we had a coffee and cake in the market square.

I used the road bike today, left via the Hagbournes then on past Lady Grove estate to Appleford, where I was past by a racing snake in a Didcot Phoenix cycling kit. Just past Appleford I stopped for a couple of photos, then on to Sutton Courtney for some more photos then to Abingdon.

The return journey was mostly along the NCN 5, at Sutton Courtney we got a bit damp by a rain shower, 2 minutes later it was gone. We continued along the cyclebehind the old power station, where we saw a woman running with her dog who was carrying her water bottle ( see screen shot)

At Didcot we stopped at Sainsbury’s to get a bottle of milk, nowhere to put it except the bottle cage.

20.03 miles .


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 May 2020)

I have Hill Craving but it's far too windy to head for the Peaks. 

Alderley Edge is my nearest hill, not too high and plenty of trees and hedges to provide shelter. I decide to cycle up a few different ways - the area has no shortage of back lanes. 

Off I go: Macclesfield Road first, then Chelford Road, then the pavé on Swiss Hill, followed by Artists Lane. Lastly the gentler curves of Birtles Lane. 

This is about as far as I'd intended, but the legs are willing, so onwards! Sandy Lane, then Pepper Street, and I recall there's another pavé option up Bradford Lane. I'm really knackered now, but I do fancy one last blast, so up Oak Road it is, my commuting route in more normal times. 

9 ascents in the ride, 71km and over 900m climbing, despite never being more than 10km from home. 

Time for a rest!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Gawd! It ain’t arf windy today. And sunny, but cold, and warm but rainy, yet dry.
> 
> The Fragrant MrsP rode to Oxford today and I met her when she was on the way back in Abingdon where we had a coffee and cake in the market square.
> 
> ...



Beautiful looking bike that


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 May 2020)

Well, I am glad the wind was back for today`s ride, I don`t know how I have managed without it for a few weeks ! Actually to be honest it was`nt too bad as I chose my route carefully, doing what is becoming a favourite route and therefore familiar too. This route was out to Stowupland and then Westward to Old Newton, Haughley, Woolpit Green and Drinkstone, Rattlesden, Harlesden Green and Onehouse. So although a lot of the route was going into the wind, a lot of that was also sheltered by hedges and trees etc. The last few miles the wind was behind me which does not half make you feel like you are flying. 22.9 miles at 16.8 mph so was pleased as the wind was 23mph WSW with gusts of 33. Had I have chosen my flatter route then I would have noticed that wind more as that route is like riding the Prairies at times.

I saw a yellowhammer today and either two kestrels or one kestrel and a sparrowhawk, not sure. Plenty of small birds about, unlike the last ride two days ago when I saw none, two warm probably. The highlight of the ride today was seeing a field of flax, which was`nt in flower two days ago. I must take the camera next time as it just looked like an inland sea.

Another positive note was my saddle. I may have mentioned before that I had angled it down a touch more had had improved the rub on my inner thigh. I had noticed that as the ride went on the rub had vanished. What I had`nt realised was this was because the saddle had actually askewed to the left. This has happened before and I have always put it back to centre because I thought that was right. So I thought hang on, if it is more comfortable like that why not leave it like that, who knows and who cares ? Well actually I care about my comfort. I angled it about 3mm to the left and it was fine but will try it 5mm to the left and see. I have read so much about saddles and all the technical stuff and fore/aft, tilt up,tilt down, level, sit bones etc etc etc. So maybe something as simple as askewing to the left makes all the difference. Has anyone else found this or am I just a late finder ?
Happy ride, happy rider. Stay safe.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 May 2020)

Someone might have already mentioned it, but by 'eck it was windy.

Out for a ride regardless, through Shadwell and Slaid Hill then Alwoodley Gates where I turned and headed back to take the ridge road to Scarcroft.
This was better, with the wind behind me as I bowled along in the mid teens mph at next to no effort.
Out onto Wetherby Road and down the big hill - speed camera van half way down the hill, nothing for me to worry about, but some heavy braking from the cars that were about. Right at the pub for the descent and then climb up Scarcroft Hill aka "Hell Hill". Hard work, but not as bad as I'd feared.
Onto Milner Lane and the wind was really making its presence felt now.
A couple of loops on the largely sheltered lanes between Rigton Green and Compton and just as I was starting to think about staying out for a metric half, I turned into the maelstrom and was nearly unseated twice in the space of a hundred yards.
It was hard going now - lowest gear, struggling to do more than 5 or 6 mph and constantly buffeted by a howling gale.
No metric half today then - better live to ride another day!
Home via Thorner, Carr Lane and Coal Road.

23.5 miles and 1,456 feet of climbing.

Sorry no pics today. Looking at the forecast for tomorrow I might have a day off.


----------



## Mrs M (23 May 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *21 May. How south can we go?*
> 
> May blossom has scattered the lanes with confetti and the sky is cerulean blue. My wife has switched off her battery and is still matching my speed and we spin side by side along hedge lined lanes in the early summer scent of Cornwall. Stithians Lake is behind us and quickly hidden again in the folds of this ancient wrinkled landscape. The car is back there and will remain waiting patiently until we have been as far south as we can and the land completely runs out, heading into the knife cold south easterly whilst our backs are warmed by the sun.
> 
> ...


Lovely bikes 
A guy passed me last week on the white Cube, I was a wee bit green


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Beautiful looking bike that


Thanks. It’s smashing to ride, such fun. I would never have gotten it but for my Madone being stolen.


----------



## footloose crow (23 May 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Lovely bikes
> A guy passed me last week on the white Cube, I was a wee bit green


I get passed all the time by a lady on a white Cube - especially on hills.


----------



## 13 rider (23 May 2020)

Has anyone noticed it's been windy today . Waited all day for the wind to die down a bit finally out the door at 18.15 for an hour . Headed out and thought it's still windy ,headed up through Newtown Linford and headed up Polly Botts lane climb around the back of Markfield to Thornton ,instead of my normal route I turned right to Ratby ,Groby and home got my timing all wrong as I was out for an hour and 25 seconds  16.3 miles with 1181ft of upness all done in the big ring just to make it hard  This is a circular route which seemed to have a headwind all the way round . Got rained on for a few seconds and was treated to a lovely 🌈 .Hopefully the wind is calming down


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 May 2020)

Quite breezy in Shropshire too the last couple of days. Having missed out on a ride yesterday I was determined to get out today and decided on a hilly route where I'd have to work against the wind to start but hopefully should have it helping later.

I started out over Lyth Hill which still had busy car parks and plenty of people out exercising. From Exford's Green to Oaks I was heading into the wind and no mistake. 7mph up Long Lane is a tad slower than I'd usually manage. The last bit up to the summit at Oaks was thankfully slightly sheltered otherwise it might have been faster walking.

The steep climb of the day along the edge of Broom Hill was disrupted by three vehicles today which is really busy by the standards of this lane. Reaching Pulverbatch the descent out of the village was sheltered so I got up a good speed then the wind was helping as I headed through Wilderley and Smethcott. I had to work against it again on the way to Dudgeley then after crossing the A49 had a cross-tail wind most of the way home through Longnor and Condover. I approached Condover at over 25 mph, which is quite something for me on the knockabout bike, and up the little climb from the bridge into the village at double the speed I usually would.  The stretch to the A49 didn't _quite _work with the wind direction this time but it was better on the main road which helped me up the hill.

The Met Office tells me that it was gusting to 40mph while I was out. That could explain the lack of other cyclists - I only saw three today.

26.3 miles at 12.2 mph average.





At the end of Long Lane, looking towards the village of Longden Common and the Stretton hills.





At Oaks.





Just about to cross the Picklescott road on the way to Smethcott. No prizes for guessing which way the wind is blowing.





View of Caer Caradoc as I approach Dudgeley.


----------



## gavgav (23 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Quite breezy in Shropshire too the last couple of days. Having missed out on a ride yesterday I was determined to get out today and decided on a hilly route where I'd have to work against the wind to start but hopefully should have it helping later.
> 
> I started out over Lyth Hill which still had busy car parks and plenty of people out exercising. From Exford's Green to Oaks I was heading into the wind and no mistake. 7mph up Long Lane is a tad slower than I'd usually manage. The last bit up to the summit at Oaks was thankfully slightly sheltered otherwise it might have been faster walking.
> 
> ...


You were brave, out in that!


----------



## itboffin (23 May 2020)

I watched someone walking and having to lean in that made up my mind


----------



## AndreaJ (23 May 2020)

Keeping with the theme it’s windy here too but looked like it had died down a bit this afternoon so I eventually decided to get out. Sticking to lanes and keeping off the main roads to avoid being blown across into any traffic it wasn’t too bad.Usual Whixall ride out to Northwood, Hollinswood, Fenns Bank, Alkington, back to Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo where as I was met on a corner by a lady cyclist on my side of the lane, she seemed a little shocked and wobbled towards the ditch not seeming to realise that she was on the wrong side, not sure she bothered listening to my polite suggestion that it might be a better idea to ride on the correct side of the road. Carried on to Paddolgreen, Poolhead, Foxholes, Ryebank, Horton and home. 20 miles @15.1mph.


----------



## delb0y (24 May 2020)

Still nothing shaking but the trees, as the song goes, but a whisker over 21 miles this morning. Again, just round the local lanes trying to build the miles back up. I reckon I could've gone further had I more time. Another few rides and I will start venturing further afield once more.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> You were brave, out in that!


It's not the worst I've ridden in. This bike might be a bit of a pig in a headwind but it stays fairly stable in a crosswind. There were a couple of moments when I wondered about the trees I was riding under though.


----------



## Donger (24 May 2020)

Failure! Still, I gave it a go. Until last month I'd never cycled on more than 7 consecutive days. This month, when aiming to ride every single day of the month, I managed 22 before bottling it yesterday. When I look out of my window and see my palm tree doing semaphore, I know it is just too windy to be worth the risk, so the run came to an end yesterday. On the plus side, it gave my saddle soreness a chance to recover, and took the self-imposed pressure off me to keep riding every single day for the sake of it. 

Today I had a great little 22 mile bimble along some of my regular lanes but with a friend who doesn't cycle much. A great bit of (socially distanced) banter and catch-up chat with Simon and a very pleasant ride. On the way back through Elmore we stopped off at the dairy farm to try out the "Wholly Cow" ice cream that they sell on site. Wonderful stuff, if a bit expensive. Never mind, I wasn't paying. We also did a couple of little detours to the river bank at Elmore Back and Weir Green. I wasn't able to enjoy a 30mph sprint downhill in Elmore this time as my glasses fell apart on the ride, leaving my eyes vulnerable to little flying critters. Still, at £5 from Halfords, they didn't owe me anything.

Even with a day off the bike yesterday, I'm still averaging 22 miles per day this month, with 513 miles done so far in May. This might be a PB that I'll never beat as long as I ride a bike.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Wookee (24 May 2020)

Been out for a 10 mile bimble to check out part of my commute. Usually I ride my Brompton to the station then ride it at the other end to wherever I need to get to. Thought I'd change to do the whole thing on my road bike when I do get back to something like normal working. 
Not the usual photo for this thread, but after a couple of quiet roads and a gravel bridleway I get to cross the M25 and into London. Deliberately went fully loaded to see how I was on hills and in the wind




The ride back was a bit more circuitous and included some pretty rough gravel and hills, but all went well. The Brompton might be gathering dust for a little while longer😉


----------



## 13 rider (24 May 2020)

Donger said:


> Failure! Still, I gave it a go. Until last month I'd never cycled on more than 7 consecutive days. This month, when aiming to ride every single day of the month, I managed 22 before bottling it yesterday. When I look out of my window and see my palm tree doing semaphore, I know it is just too windy to be worth the risk, so the run came to an end yesterday. On the plus side, it gave my saddle soreness a chance to recover, and took the self-imposed pressure off me to keep riding every single day for the sake of it.
> 
> Today I had a great little 22 mile bimble along some of my regular lanes but with a friend who doesn't cycle much. A great bit of (socially distanced) banter and catch-up chat with Simon and a very pleasant ride. On the way back through Elmore we stopped off at the dairy farm to try out the "Wholly Cow" ice cream that they sell on site. Wonderful stuff, if a bit expensive. Never mind, I wasn't paying. We also did a couple of little detours to the river bank at Elmore Back and Weir Green. I wasn't able to enjoy a 30mph sprint downhill in Elmore this time as my glasses fell apart on the ride, leaving my eyes vulnerable to little flying critters. Still, at £5 from Halfords, they didn't owe me anything.
> 
> ...


Tough look on breaking your run .


----------



## Donger (24 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Tough look on breaking your run .


Quite glad I didn't end up doing over 800 days like you did! Just thought I'd set myself a tough challenge to make up for backing out of the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. Considering my highest ever monthly mileage was 338 miles before I stretched it to 368 last month, I'll settle for 513 with 7 days to go. Might have a change of focus to do a couple of hills tomorrow.


----------



## chriswoody (24 May 2020)

A Tale of Two Rides

So yesterday under leaden skies and muggy warmth I headed out through the lanes and into the forest. Emerging at the local glider school I waited patiently at the side of the runway for a glider to be pulled into the air before the flying officer let me cross the runway. Further on I was back on the roads for a couple of kilometres before diving back into the forest. Kilometre after kilometre I rode under the canopy, the whole forest a riot of green and a young deer foraging at the side of the track fails to see me until I'm really close. I continue on through gravel and mud before looping back South.





A while later I pause for a quick break at a clearing where a newly built Hunters stool stands guard over the clearing, though no hunters are around today.






Further on I'm surprised to find a memorial stone nestling at the side of the track, I've passed this way a few times before but never seen it.It commemorates the death in an accident of a forest worker.





After a while the forest ends and it's back on the roads for the last kilometres back home. As I'm riding along past fields of grass gently swaying in the breeze I'm suddenly hit by a massive hayfever attack. I spend the last kilometres violently sneezing and cursing myself for forgetting to take antihistamine. All in all 35 kilometres of mostly pleasurable forest exploring. 

Today was a different day, strong winds and heavy showers did not make for a promising day, but I was determined to set out. I headed down the side of the river this time. The weather keeping most people indoors so I had the place to myself. Though the recent wet weather has caused some places to grow quite wildly and one favourite track is overgrown with nettles, threatening to sting my bear legs as I cycle on by. I think next time I'll pack some secatuars and indulge in some gorilla gardening! After a while I enter a patch of forest giving over to horse pastures, a major business around here.





Then it's up to the waterworks and over the river. The leaden sky and steel grey water make for an almost dreary sight.






Then we loop around and start to head back home on perfect gravel tracks. With the wind in my back and the crunch of gravel under my wheels I make good time. After a few kilometres I forsake the gravel track and head deeper into the forest where fun single track paths await.






The bike flies gleefully over tree roots and rocks as the rain comes down, it just feels good to be out. After 25 kilometres I return home, not the longest of rides but a fun time none the less and overall a good weekend of riding.


----------



## gavgav (24 May 2020)

After 2&1/2 days of unseasonably strong winds in Shropshire (typical when I have a good few days off work, for the first time in ages) it finally died down to just a strong breeze, about 3pm and the sun came out, so I got out for a short ride.

Out through Sutton Farm estate and then, Wenlock Rd, Betton Abbots, Condover and then lovely to have the wind behind me on the steady climb to Cantlop. Saw a couple on a tandem, along that lane, as well. Not seen one of those for a long while.

From there it was back to Betton Abbots and then some meandering through Wenlock estate, up London Rd, to the column, then down Sutton Rd and back home. Tiny bit of new territory, having not ridden all the way along Sutton Rd, before.

13.43 miles at 14.1mph avg. Hoping for something longer, tomorrow, as weather looks decent, but just hoping my on-call morning at work doesn’t eat into it too much.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 May 2020)

Just over 80 miles today for me, down to Ringwood and back.




My favourite cycle cafe has reopened for takeaways





Pony





cart wheel.





Gate






Tide mill.




Ted Bates.





80 miles in wind conditions that made the bike feel like it was possessed at times. I was shouting “I need an old priest and a young priest” and “The power of Christ compels you” and the other line about the priest’s mother. Anyone in earshot would have thought I’d gone mad. Other than the crazy wind, it was a lovely ride out on the new toy.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 May 2020)

Bit breezey out there so I aimed at the Hams first for a change. Very pleasant run down to Ashleworth with a little detour around Queenhill. Up on Woolridge the view was a little hazy but the ride through to Highleadon was reasonably sheltered. At Brand Green I turned for Ketford taking in a new bit of tarmac. Just a few hundred yards on a side loop. I was forced to pause at Ketford with a thorn in my front tyre. Sorted I headed round to Redmarley D'Abitot. Then it was the run up to Rye Cross and the Castlemorton lanes to finish. 54 smiles


----------



## derrick (24 May 2020)

Another breezy ride, 42 miles, Started with the other half for 3 miles, then she met a mate and did a girly ride, So i went and did my own thing. On the way back i met the other half on her way home, We rode the last three miles together, then enjoyed a beer in the garden.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3503308437


----------



## Algarvecycling (24 May 2020)

I had a good solo ride today. I have a sprained wrist that is still healing so didn't join my MTB Team for the usual Sunday training/club ride and instead headed out on my road bike which is kinder due to the positioning on the hoods. 29C here, beautiful sunny day if a bit breezy.

75 miles and 4475ft @ a non-taxing 18mph average. Ideal after a week that had a couple of hard rides in the mix.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 May 2020)

Finally got the west wind I've been waiting for to have a go at the Ryals again.

I didn't get up the steepest bit last time on the Cyclone [10 years ago] but today was the day so feeling very happy! 1500 feet up and down.
The wind on the way out was constant and tiring but so worth it coming back! I even got stuck behind a tractor on the long downhill stretch into Matfen so plenty of time to get my breath back! [31.6 miles in 1hr 59 m, 40 sec...].
Thankfully the rain kept away but the clouds look stormier on the photos than I remembered.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 May 2020)

That Laahnden on Zwift including Leith and Fox hills.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3505430482


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2020)

Another 17 miles on the MTB today around the bridleways, byways and up and around the Ridgeway. Beautiful countryside and sunny weather, unfortunately I can’t share it with you because I forgot my phone/camera. I do have a map though if you want.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 May 2020)

I rode to North Huish today, for no other reason than I’d never been before....

Its not Las Vegas!

I took as many Quiet roads on the way out, it was Nice and peaceful up the ridge road from Sheepham to Ugborough Garage. Then on to California Cross before turning of toward North Huish. Typical little, narrow Devon lanes. Beautiful farms and scenery. North a Huish was wonderful.... very small and very quiet!

Back via Avonwick. The 5 miles down to Ermington from Ugborough was into a horrible headwind. Home via Creacombe.

31 miles exactly.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3504009676/


----------



## colly (24 May 2020)

A Sunday afternoon jaunt. Not alone. I had with me my great nephew, which was great. We did a ride out to Thorner via Shadwell and few lanes. I went out with James for a ride in January and this is the first time since then. James isn't a cyclist. 5 miles from home and it was showing,
10 miles in and we were on song bowling along. 12 miles and we needed a break.
'How far is it back?' Hands, legs, bum, neck, all were 'in agony' it seems.
'If we go directly, about 7 or 8 miles' I answered.
On the way back we had to stop a couple of times, including to buy some refreshments and walk up some inclines. When we got home James collapsed into a chair barely able to move.
I think as cyclists are so used to doing mile after mile we forget what it was like when we first started cycling. We did 19 miles in total, which for a non cyclist is quite a stretch. James isn't unfit, just unaccustomed to cycling.
So after dinner, something to drink and a sit down James was like: 'Ok so where are we going next time?'


19 miles and 1200 ft of up. Fixed wheel.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/49453133


----------



## wafter (24 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 524376


Great shot - loads of depth, texture and movement, plus I like the simple composition 


Three for the price of one today!

Friday's wind and feeling-grotty-upon-waking meant I didn't much like the idea of the planned 20-odd mile trip to the homestead, but as the day wore on I became uncharacteristically motivated and the thought of rotting here unproducively all weekend overcame any fear I had about the wind so I packed up my gear and headed out at about 18:00.

I followed the same stretch of NCR5 I've done a few times now; however this time instead of following it left at the end of the track out of woodstock I carried on; the track getting rougher but remaining manageable and passing a load of really nice isolated houses not far from the main road but nicely secluded on no-through roads.

I minced around here getting lost for a bit before finding my way and continuing further north along a nice (if a bit rough) bridleway and out onto the road near Middle Barton, from where I continued to my destination on quiet, familar backroads.

It turned out to be a really nice ride. The wind was a bit of a pain but mainly across me and manageable, while its effects on the scenery made the journey seem somehow more visceral.

I enjoyed finding my way along the hidden paths; the sense of adventure hightened by the increasing speed I allowed the Genesis on rough descents as my confidence grows and death-grip on the brakes relaxes; uneven ground becoming more of an enjoyable experience when I'm in the mood to get out of the saddle and throw the bike about a bit.

This experience also further reinforced my conviction in buying the bike as it handled terrain admirably that would have been off the menu for a road bike; once more highlighting the CdF's versatility and with it the greater ride opportunities and practicality this brings.

The closer I got to home the more ethereal the atmosphere became as the sun got lower and shadows longer in its rich golden glow - a shot from the newly-discovered bit of bridleway:






I treated myself to some egg-fried rice en-route and felt really positive to be back once I got home 


Saturday was a bit crap but I managed to get some of what I'd planned done, having elected to stay until today given the pretty nasty wind forecast - looks like they got that right!

I set off on the return journey early afternoon and followed much the same route back; the wind again mostly across me - sometimes with a head or tail component and only once or twice really against me.

This was the first time I'd ridden the NCR route in this direction; the 3ish miles of undulating singletrack into Woodstock having a general downward gradient which only added to the desire to up the pace, and by about halfway through I'd subconsciously ramped up to going at it pretty hard. The close-ish undergrowth on either side of the path intensifies the sense of speed and the path is (mostly) well-sighted so there's little concern as to what's around the next bend.

I'm not at all used to this sort of riding and it was exhilarating to cane along the track at close to max-effort; out of the saddle and constantly shifting my upper body to dodge overhanging flora or move weight around to aid threading the bike through rough patchs / between obstacles 

Only once did I think I'd overcooked it braking down to a poorly-sighted bend, but the excellent control afforded by the hydro 105 setup quickly made the situation manageable.

Upon arrival at Woodstock I was pretty rinsed, but after a gentle stretch the pace picked up again as I headed back through Yarnton; the lack of traffic allowing me to dart out onto the empty duel carriageway to avoid the various obstacles to the cycle path presented by side roads. I also managed my first ever decent bunny-hope; for once dismounting a kerb with both wheels satisfying hitting the road together rather than the usual jarring drop of the front wheel first - pity there were no 12yr-olds in the area to be impressed by my mad skills..

Due to the minimal traffic I chose to ignore the cycle path's convoluted route over the Peartree roundabout and instead just bowled straight onto it and down into town via the Woodstock road; again at close to full effort - hamstrings burning I think due to the punIshment they'd had earlier in maintaining a comfortable inch or two between my arse and the saddle over the rough stuff.

The Woodstock road yielded a few new Strava PBs; although fap knows how much better they are or where I am relative to everyone else 


Back home I arranged for a guy to collect the old calipers off my road bike; turns out he wasn't too keen on my hill so I ended up meeting him closer to town. He turned out to be sound and was buying them to modernise the old steel road bike he was riding; which looked like a cracking project.

Once out again I decided to continue on a gentle recovery ride, which slowly morphed into a trip to the chippy - the precious being ovened for 10 minutes when home to crisp them up and covered in grated cheese before being mercilessly devoured..

Another cracking day's riding; leaving legs aching, body glowing and mind at peace 


Friday's ride was 23ish miles and 840ft at 13.1mph and 124bpm, the return leg today a similar distance with 705ft of climbing at 14.9mph and 130bpm, and the chippy mission a little under 11 miles at 11.3mph and 113 bpm.

This brings me to 131 miles for the week, 442 for the month (looks like @Donger's beating me!) and 710ish miles on the bike since I got it about five and a half weeks ago. Big numbers for me!


----------



## AndreaJ (24 May 2020)

The wind had died down today to “moderate breeze “ according to the weather app so a longer ride. Set off to Loppington, Commonwood, Ruewood, Nonely, Myddle, Burlton, English Frankton, Colemere past Colemere to Newtonmore, past Blakemere, Welshampton, Lyneal, Bettisfield, Northwood, Whixall back to Northwood and home. It had started off with very little traffic about but there
were more cars on the lanes around Colemere than on the main roads which I have never seen before, more cyclists and walkers out as well than there has been. Got stung by nettles trying to get past some walkers who just stood in the middle of a narrow lane looking surprised to see anyone there rather than stand on one side☹️. 33.73 miles @15.7mph.


----------



## C R (24 May 2020)

Sunday morning and ride again. I had been considering postponing to tomorrow for the lighter winds, but the forecast said that the wind wouldn't pick up until after ten, by which time I was expecting to have finished the ride anyway, so I went out.

The plan was to ride into the wind as far as Tewkesbury, and then use the wind for some help on the return.

Out at 6:40, under rather grey and uninspiring skies, but it wasn't cold, and as soon as I got my legs turning I was happy.

The wind was mostly against me all the way through Kempsey and the A38 up to the turn for Kerswell Green. The lane up to Madge Hill is quite sheltered, so the wind wasn't as annoying, but the descent through Kinnersley towards Earls Croome was again into the wind, but not as bad as expected. I was making good progress. Past Upton, up the short hill after the rugby club and then a left for Longdon. The road is more exposed here, and I was having to work a bit harder in places, but once past Longdon, the descent to the Ledbury road was quick, and taking the left I soon reached the Mythe Bridge.

I stopped at the bridge for a drink and a bite to eat, while enjoying the views such as they were under the grey clouds.






Quite a few cycling went past while I was stopped, all in good spirits, it seemed.

It was now time to head to Tewkesbury, and start turning for home with the wind behind me. 

As I turned towards Bredon, I could see another cyclist ahead, and I thought I would try and catch them, with the help of the wind. I was making ground, but only very slowly, as I had only reduced the distance a little by the time we reached Bredon. The cyclist in front turned left for Eckington, so I continued chase. I finally managed to catch up just before the turn for the Combertons, about six miles since I first caught sight of them.

Eckington passed quickly, and I had a second stop at my favourite spot by the bridge. The Avon is now well within its banks, and the won was making it look as if it were flowing backwards.




The last stretch took me through Pershore, up Holloway, and then down Rebecca road against the wind again. Still, my legs were responding well today, and I made it home before 9:30.

The Garmin said I had recorded a new fastest time over 40km, but when I checked it turns out I had only beaten my record by 1 second . Anyway, I did register a reasonably fast ride for my standards, and made it home before the wind picked up properly. The map.


----------



## Mike_P (24 May 2020)

The wind had dropped to sensible proportions by 7pm so the Defy west on the A59 to the Hampsthwaite crossroads and then via Burley Bank to Penny Pot. Still a strong breeze which on the higher exposed west end of Penny Pot had a clear mitigation effect on speed on down grades. Very rarely it was not until I got to the end that a cyclist actually went the other way and as I write this Strava has no one else having gone west today. South on the B6451 I could not get pass another cyclist




and who sat in front of me on the approach to the climb close to Little Armscliffe.




A new PR up it and then down to Beckwithshaw. Looped south off the Otley Road and then rejoined it passing the still brown area of the Stray that was the UCI Fan Park.




Decided to loop homewards along the A59 so continued east along York Place.




19.93 miles @13.9mph avg 1220ft climbed


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

As it was my stepfather's birthday on Sunday, the only thing I had to do was get there for a small gathering (mum, stepfather, sister & myself in separate corners of the conservatory having a natter & a laugh) and home again. I took the Bootziper for a bit of off road stuff on the way there and with the intention of heading to Felixstowe Ferry and a short ride along the river wall before heading back on a rough track inland to Falkenham and then home.

It was still cloudy and quite breezy by the time I headed home after a couple of hours round mum's, but I had a change of mind as I got to the track for Falkenham and just kept going up the river wall alongside the River Deben as I've not been along there before and wanted to see how far i could go.




In the end it turns out that the riverside footpath/track ended at Hemley where I had to go back on road up to Waldringfield, off road again (mostly) to Brightwell and then all on road Trimley bafore going off road again along gun Lane and the bridleways to the south of the rail line to make the mileage up to a total of 25 with probably around 1/3 of that being off road.


----------



## delb0y (25 May 2020)

Did the same ride as yesterday, for the same reasons. Managed to get out earlier when the mist was still on the canal and the river, which was all rather pretty. Main point of interest today was that I took the Tricross instead of the Toughroad and got round almost 2 mph and 15 minutes quicker. Part of it must be the wind - it was much easier today - but it just (or just might) go to show that the bikes do make a difference. The Toughroad has wide dual-purpose tyres, whilst the Tricross has road tyres on there, plus the Tricross weighs in at svelte 13 kg versus the Giant's 17 kg. Anyway, time for brekkie now :-)


----------



## Gunk (25 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Just over 80 miles today for me, down to Ringwood and back.
> View attachment 524545
> 
> My favourite cycle cafe has reopened for takeaways
> ...



Stunning bike!


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Stunning bike!


It is that.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 May 2020)

Sunday's ride. The constant drizzle or rain that has been in the wind since Thursday finally stopped and said wind had also finally dropped enough to be able to stay upright on two wheels, but it was still considerably stronger than the met office seemed to think. 
A went for a 40 mile anti-clockwise circuit on main roads which are considerably busier than at the start of lockdown but still very lightly trafficed compared to normal. I intended doing the whole circuit non-stop but had to make one stop to water a hedgerow and once stopped thought I may as well take a photo, the whins being in full bloom to add some interest. 
Picture looks towards the Eildon Hills from Lilliardsedge on the A68.





Lilliardsedge is named after a legendary female warrior who fought at the nearby battle of Ancrum Moor (1545). There is a monument to her half a mile to the east, where the roman road crosses the hill, which has the inscription -

Fair maiden Lilliard lies under this stane
little was her stature but muckle was her fame
upon the English loons she laid monie thumps
and when her legs were cuttit off she fought upon her stumps. 

Sounds like the black night in Monty Python and the holy grail.

The map- 




39.4 miles @ 16.7 mph, 704m upwards.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

Gorgeous day here but quite a headwind in places. A bit more traffic on the road bit all in all not bad considering it's bank holiday Monday.

12 miles for me today. Beautiful deep blue sky with hardly a cloud to be seen.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2020)

Lovely 27 mile off road xc ride with son in law, warm with a well needed breeze..

My Specialised Epic was perfect for all the gates and Stiles, wouldn't fancy them with the Ebike


----------



## Old jon (25 May 2020)

Clear skies today and I definitely needed to ride a bike. Both bikes are looking very dusty, very unusual. Not as if I keep them super clean, just the roads have been dry around here for so long. Anyway, it is time for another coat of dust on the fixed.

I had done some route planning, sounds posh, dunnit? The first bit, early on Bank Holiday Monday I thought the towpath would be quiet. Cob, pen and at least half a dozen cygnets spread across the width of the towpath just by Office Lock put paid to that idea. No need to disturb them, about turn and ride through town. Cardigan Road to Headingley, then up the Otley Road.

It is only just seven thirty and there are a lot of other riders out. Going up to the Ring Road there was one in front travelling about the same speed as me. Three passed me in that distance, and maybe six or eight were going the other way, then things quietened. One more quick rider in Bramhope, another at the Dyneley Arms lights. Twiddled as fast as I could down Pool Bank, on the other bike I freewheel faster than that.

The good old A659 took me to Otley from there, quick munch and then ride out on the Leeds Road. Many more riders, both directions, and I even passed a couple myself. Back through Bramhope and turn left to ascend Kings Road. Down the side of the park and then up to Five Lane Ends and turn left. The first left or the more acute one. The signpost may say Eccup or Weardley. Or both. It could be a mile to the sharp right turn onto Village Road, Eccup. Which was the busiest I have ever seen it, two pedestrians! And me.



The road from here to the dam wall at the reservoir is signed as a bridleway, first time I have noticed the sign. Anyway, it was busy with walkers and bike riders until the south end of the wall. One other cyclist and me were the only ones using the road all the way to the A61. Turn right onto that and ride towards Leeds. Turn onto Street Lane to pass those fancy gates again, down to town and back across the Aire at Crown Point. Not far now, thirty two miles and almost 1700 feet of up before the day becomes warm. Something to smile about.

The ride from above,






And if you look sideways . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Beautiful deep blue sky with hardly a cloud to be seen.


Wow - no rain in Wales is really "a thing".


----------



## JPBoothy (25 May 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> Gorgeous day here but quite a headwind in places. A bit more traffic on the road bit all in all not bad considering it's bank holiday Monday.
> 
> 12 miles for me today. Beautiful deep blue sky with hardly a cloud to be seen.
> View attachment 524802
> ...


Nice photos. Where are they taken?


----------



## JPBoothy (25 May 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Wow - no rain in Wales is really "a thing".


It's probably because us English haven't taken it with us 

Lovely place though, please let us back in


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Nice photos. Where are they taken?




About 8 miles from Machynlleth on the B4404.


----------



## geocycle (25 May 2020)

Great ride today In pleasant weather with light winds. Did one of my favourite routes to Dentdale and Barbondale. Lovely 50 miler with 1200m of climbing. Quite a lot of riders out, lots of motorbikes and a few more cars than has been the case. Dentdale is always quiet and the biggest event was the sheep movements I had to follow. Avoided the villages as much as possible.
Below are the River Lune upstream from Kirby Lonsdale. Today’s corona cafe stop in Dentdale and then the amazing decent down Barbondale.


----------



## welsh dragon (25 May 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Wow - no rain in Wales is really "a thing".




It is def a thing especially when the Englandshire people are not around.


----------



## ruffers (25 May 2020)

geocycle said:


> Great ride today In pleasant weather with light winds. Did one of my favourite routes to Dentdale and Barbondale. Lovely 50 miler with 1200m of climbing. Quite a lot of riders out, lots of motorbikes and a few more cars than has been the case. Dentdale is always quiet and the biggest event was the sheep movements I had to follow. Avoided the villages as much as possible.
> Below are the River Lune upstream from Kirby Lonsdale. Today’s corona cafe stop in Dentdale and then the amazing decent down Barbondale.
> 
> View attachment 524827
> ...



stunning views, well done on a great write up


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I cycled to Oxenford today, Oxford to you, the original name of the city of spires is over a thousand years old, before bridges over the River Thames (Isis), the Saxons drove their cattle across the river via a ford. Anyway we rode our bikes via another ancient town, Abingdon had a coffee and a ciabatta in the almost deserted market square a quick visit to Oxford Castle & Prison and road home via Cumnor Hill, back to Abingdon again, over the Thames twice via Culham, as mentioned in Jerome K Jerome’s Three Men in a Boat then home via Sutton Courtney behind Didcot power station . 35.03 miles today on the road bike.




Newly surfaced path near the Thames. 














The entrance of Westgate Shopping Centre, usually rammed on a day like today.




Oxford Castle Motte, one of William the Conqueror’s barons, Robert D’oilley enslaved 200 Saxons to build this in 1074, it took them six months to build, then there was a wooden tower on top. In the background is the Saxon Tower, the oldest secular tower in the country.









The old Didcot cooling towers could have been seen from here.


----------



## Poacher (25 May 2020)

Just a short pootle today to explore the quieter roads and byways of West Bridgford and beyond.
No computer on this bike, but somewhere between 20-25km travelled.
To the South of West Bridgford was a small village, now entirely engulfed by suburbia, which used to be known as South Bridgford.
Its inhabitants consider themselves rather more genteel than those of West Bridgford, who in turn are more genteel than the vast majority of Nottinghamians, so to distinguish their village from the expanding estates they renamed their haven after the forgotten Walton family member, Ed.
Result of an illicit liaison between John Boy and Erin, Ed was born horribly malformed and blind. The rest of the family kept him in the attic, where he was fed a bucket of raw fish heads and cooked chicken entrails every three days by Grandma while Ben and Jason kept him at bay with pitchforks. When the feed day fell on a Sunday, his diet was supplemented with crusts from apple pie, pumpkin pie or whatever other sweet treat was in season. Mercifully, the unfortunate lad passed away before reaching adolescence. Nobody ever said "Goodnight" to him, nor even mentioned him in any episode. This is his only commemoration.





Just South of the current Trent Bridge are two preserved archways of the mediaeval Hethbeth Bridge, remarkably still in use until 1872 when the new Trent Bridge was built. The carriageway looks to be no more than about 5 metres wide!


----------



## Donger (25 May 2020)

Since the lockdown rules were relaxed, I have abandoned my self-imposed ten mile radius and started to throw in the odd 30+miler ride with the odd hill thrown in. I was starting to worry whether I'd be capable of climbing some of the tougher hills around here once lockdown ends. Today I set off with only a vague notion of which hill to tackle, and I really didn't make my mind up until the last possible minute. At Brookthorpe I hung a left instead of doing the long slog up to Edge via Horsepools Hill. That left either Nut Hill, Fiddler's Hill or Upton Hill as my options. When I got to Upton St Leonards, a stream of cyclists and a couple of horses in front of me all turned left, so that made my mind up and I went straight on. Upton Hill it was. This was really diving in at the deep end, as it is both long and steep. A bit of a beast that we have tended to avoid on our club rides for the last few years, and that I'd only ever climbed twice before. I slogged my way up it at an agonisingly slow 3.5mph, but happily got to the top in one go. I think it was between 2 and 3 miles of climbing, so pleased with that. After passing Painswick Beacon, I was happy to pull over to the side for a drink and a rest in the cool shade of Painswick Woods:




The descent down into Painswick on smooth new tarmac was a delight, and I eventually pulled up and walked my bike in to the beautiful churchyard in the middle of the village:




This is one of my favourite places around here. Whichever way you come it involves a climb, so it is nice to be able to stop and take a while to look around instead of flying through in a blur on a club ride:




Once back down in Stroud, I decided I had another climb in my legs despite having being beasted on Upton Hill, so I hung a left and climbed up to Slad for my second time in a week. The light conditions were not ideal, so my pictures of the Slad Valley were over-exposed. I did get this shot though ... of the sort of house I would happily buy if I won the lottery. It has fantastic views across the Slad Valley:




It was plain sailing back down into Stroud and out to Eastington and Frampton after that, before using my usual lanes to get home. Even considering that it is a bank holiday, I really couldn't believe how many people had driven out to Frampton to go for walks and bike rides or just to lie around on the village green and cricket pitch. Traffic was backing up in every direction as it tried to pass the cars parked all the way down the village green. This little donkey and cart caused quite a queue, though I heard the driver give him a giddy up that got him trotting:




As I left Frampton, I had to wait for 12 cars to go by before pulling out onto the main road. As I crossed the canal bridge, I could see a further line of parked cars stretched away into the distance along the Arlingham Road. I have never seen so much traffic in Frampton. The roads had been nice and quiet elsewhere, and I ended up doing 36.4 miles ... my longest lockdown ride so far. With two big hills thrown in. Happy with that.
Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dave 123 (25 May 2020)

A cracking ride today. Down to Bridgend and the up, along the coast to Battisborough. I then made my way to Ermington and Ivybridge before climbing up to Harford. Then it was down to Cornwood.

I then rode to Wotter, Cadover Bridge (like Blackpool seafront) and on to Sheepstor. A loop around Burrator before a stop at Yelverton for a sandwich. Lots of cyclists here.

Back across the moor to Cadover, then Plympton, Yealmpton and back to Newton Ferrers.

52 lovely, hilly, sunny miles without too much headwinds!

https://www.strava.com/activities/3508839385


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 May 2020)

I went for a short ride today, as the weather forecasters seemed to believe the wind would drop off by the afternoon.























The wind was still blowing on the outward bit. I stopped at another cafe that was open for take aways, then made my way home. The wind dropped off completely just as I got to a straight, flat, long stretch of smooth tarmac on the return.


Crikey that was a real eye opener, I opened the taps to about 350-400 Watts, and promptly found myself closing in on the cars some way in front of me. So I backed off, before I picked up their draught and it ended badly. It is an astonishingly fast machine when the wind conditions don’t make keeping it pointing straight ahead difficult. All in all a fabulous day for a ride, and things are feeling a bit more ‘normal’ in the world now, with the cafes re opening for take aways. There was a funny incident at Eling on my return leg. Hundreds of people had crammed themselves onto the banks of the river by the tide mill, so the constabulary appeared and told them to bugger off, which they duly did. There were cars streaming out of the car parks and side roads.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 May 2020)

A simply perfect day à velo:

Metric century (by 300 metres!) on the tandem in the Cheshire lanes, all three children on their bikes too, lunch at a beautiful spot by the Shropshire Union canal, sunshine all day long, no problem whatsoever with social distancing. Now beer in hand in the garden. Bliss.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 May 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A simply perfect day à velo:
> 
> Metric century (by 300 metres!) on the tandem in the Cheshire lanes, all three children on their bikes too, lunch at a beautiful spot by the Shropshire Union canal, sunshine all day long, no problem whatsoever with social distancing. Now beer in hand in the garden. Bliss.



Oh, and meant to add - more cyclists than motorists on the roads today, everything from full TT rigs to child trailer towers. Long may it continue.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 May 2020)

A Bank Holiday outing with my brother this morning. I used the Kingpin and we did a slightly extended version of the basic Acton Burnell loop by meandering round the village at the start then heading over Lyth Hill.

There were already plenty of people out and about with the car park at the hill filling up. We had to wait to get a gap in the traffic crossing the A49 but the lanes didn't have too many motor vehicles. There were however loads of cyclists out today. We were quicker than some but slower than the vast majority - that didn't matter though as this was about getting Doug's riding fitness back up.

We were heading clockwise around the loop this time which meant climbing into the wind from Pitchford to Acton Burnell and Frodesley. It made progress a little slow. Reaching the crossroads near Longnor we paused for a drink and had lorries cars and cycles coming past this usually quiet spot from all directions.

From Longnor we picked up a tailwind and Doug could press on a bit. It was an effort to keep up with him on my bike but I just about managed. At some point in its past my Kingpin has had a larger rear sprocket fitted which is nice on the hills but I think I'd prefer it to have longer legs on the flat.

Reaching Ryton, Doug had done well and we paused for another drink. We were about to get going again when a familiar looking cyclist appeared in the opposite direction.  @gavgav. We had a bit of a chat before carrying on.

Doug got up some decent speed up on the descent before Condover and I only kept up by tucking down as aero as I could and pedalling like fury. It made a rider going the other way smile. We headed back the direct way up to the A49 and found it really manic like a rush hour.

I did try counting how many other riders we saw. I lost count somewhere around 50 shortly before we met Gav and there must have been another 15 or 20 after that. It would be amazing if cycling could stay this popular.

A little over 18 miles at 12 mph average. Doug's saddle still isn't quite right but he says he's happier with it than the other one. Another adjustment tried and we'll see how that goes next time.






Pitchford Hall





Drink stop near Longnor just before the crowds turned up.





Another pause at Ryton. After the ride I did a bit of tinkering and have removed that front rack off the Kingpin. I think it looks much better without.





Lovely view to the hills today.





Hello stranger.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 May 2020)

Spotted a polished aluminium Charge Plug single speed complete with bright red half link chain today...

_... towing a child in a trailer!_


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2020)

@Rickshaw Phil i think you and me are the only two that post rides featuring a Kingpin, I’m pleased I’m not alone.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @Rickshaw Phil i think you and me are the only two that post rides featuring a Kingpin, I’m pleased I’m not alone.


I'm quite enjoying owning one again.


----------



## Chromatic (25 May 2020)

Out today to the last church in the benefice group I have been riding to lately, which is in Apperley. Same start to previous ride, Gloucester, Twigworth, Norton, Wainlodes then on to Apperley where I stopped at the church for a pic but I cocked up and took a short video instead which I didn't realise until I got back home. Anyway, from Apperley I went to Deerhurst then up to the A38 between Coombe Hill and Tewkesbury, instead of turning right to head back to Gloucester I turned left and headed in the Tewkesbury direction and turned right at the Odessa pub and headed through Tredington to Stoke Orchard. From there I went to Elmstone Hardwicke then down Withybridge Lane then through Staverton Village and Boddington before heading to Coombe Hill and thence back to Gloucester, into the wind.
27 miles, not too much traffic and quite a few cyclists.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2020)

Much better weather than Saturday, although I did essentially the same route and for the first time this year, I was out on the Pro Carbon.
I forget what a fantastic bike this is, right from the outset it felt quicker and more responsive than the Giant. 

Anyway, not having to battle mother nature I did a metric half and thoroughly enjoyed being out in the sunshine.
I won't bore you with a list of places, but here's some pics of God's Own County - none of it more than 5 miles from home in the city.































What a day for a bike ride!

31.74 miles / 51.08km and 472m of up at a moving average of 12.7mph. 

Not fast by many standards, but notably quicker than the same circuit on the other bike.


----------



## gavgav (25 May 2020)

A beautiful Sunny and warm Bank Holiday morning, with a breeze to keep things from getting too hot, so promptly finished my work on call stint at 11am and then headed out for my longest ride of the year, so far.

Out through Sutton Farm estate, then Wenlock Rd and the A458, which was completely traffic free, for the first time in a few weeks and on through Betton Abbots, to Lyons Lane.

Followed that, to Condover, having to slow behind a couple of cyclists, until there was a safe place to overtake, then climbed up to the Ryton junction, where I found a certain @Rickshaw Phil and his brother, in the small layby! Stopped and had a social distance chat with them.





I then set off through Ryton village and had a slight moment, coming round a bend to find a chap in a motorised invalid carriage, smack bang in the middle of the road, with 5 people stood around him chatting at social distance! They eventually manoeuvred themselves out of the way a bit and a friendly lady apologised and said “at least you know your brakes work then”!

It was busy with cyclists down the lane to Longnor, including another lady on a Kingpin, just after I’d seen Phil out on his. After Longnor and Leebotwood, it was the long hard climb up Comley, I was certainly feeling warm by the time I reached the top and then enjoyed the fast descent into Cardington, before picking up a tailwind through Gretton and onwards, to Church Preen. Saw a tandem and a recumbent along that section.

At Church Preen I turned right and down to Hughley, then Harley, which is lovely cycling country, mostly flat or downhill and very straight lanes, meaning you can press on a bit. Saw a second recumbent along there, as well.

More nice downhill to Cressage and a short section on the A458 again, which wasn’t too bad, just 1 car to wait for at the nasty Sheinton crossroads. Had to pause at the bridge over the River Severn, due to traffic lights, but just a short wait, before I climbed up to the next crossroads and then the long climb through Eaton Constantine, to Rushton and Acton Village, with lovely views over to The Wrekin. I was expecting lots of traffic around there, due to the reports of chaos and cars abandoned all over the lanes, with people visiting for walks. Didn’t materialise though, just a few cars here and there.





I crossed the old A5 and then climbed to Wrockwardine, passing a lady who was pushing her bike up the hill, then took the lane to Charlton, which I haven’t been down in quite a while, still as sandy as ever, in places.

What I did notice, turning back in that direction, was how much the wind had got up again and it was a struggle into that headwind for most of the way home, from there.

After Charlton it was lanes to Walcot, Withington and Upton Magna, where the cafe at the pub was doing a good takeaway trade with cyclists, then Berwick Wharf.

The rat run to Atcham was the busiest section of the ride, for cars and had the 1 moron who felt it necessary to overtake the oncoming 2 cyclists, just as I met them, so he gave none of us much room. At Atcham, I went over the old bridge, pausing for a drink, looked down to see about 30 or so people out on the gravel beach of the river, crowded together and not really much social distancing going on, with kids playing in the river as well.....

The final stint was up Chilton Lane, King St, then back through Betton Abbots and home with 44.08 miles on the clock, at 12.8mph avg and 2197 ft of climbing.

Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> ..............................
> 
> It was busy with cyclists down the lane to Longnor, including another lady on a Kingpin, just after I’d seen Phil out on his.............................


Well I never. What are the odds of that?  Glad you had a good ride.


----------



## AndreaJ (25 May 2020)

Warm and sunny here too but still a bit breezy and I decided to try to avoid the traffic today. Out to Northwood, Bettisfield, Hampton Bank, Lyneal managing to avoid any crowds heading to Colemere, Brown Heath, Burlton, Loppington, Horton, Paddolgreen, Edstaston , down Goblin’s Lane into Whixall and back home. The roads were much quieter today although people don’t like coming to Whixall as it’s very easy to get totally lost, still a few cyclists out. 23.48 miles @ 16mph.


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2020)

A normal route initially today for the Defy to Fountains via the A61 and Markington but then carried on north past Aldfield and along the narrow lanes to Winksley with the climb of Fountains Gate - has an initial ramp of up to 19.8% followed by a section undulating between 5.4 and 12.6, and then another ramp of up to 16.2% before easing significantly.




On the approach in the light and shades of the trees I had convinced myself that the chain was on the small chainring so it came as an unpleasant surprise on the first ramp to find that was not the case – managed to get up in a cross chained 50-34 and then resolved them matter. I stopped by the church in Winskley to recover, and then taking it easy was not that bothered to have to slow as two horses were occupying the full width of the road but then one of riders spotted me - rest over. Onto Kirkby Malzeard where the intended route was closed, and has been since the flooding earlier in the year.




The diversion involves the use of another narrow lane and cars had managed to almost meet on the narrowest bit leading to much reversing. Onto Grewelthorpe and the question arose of where was it in the previous millennium




An instance of we must go out mania even if car parks are shut followed with cars parked all along the road in relationship with the woodland garden that contains a number of follies at Hackfall, I puzzled on how any social distancing could occur on its narrow paths. Into Masham bang on 20 miles cycled and passed the Theakstones brewery




West to the edge of Fearby Cross and then north west towards Ellingstring which involved another sharp climb, this time of Crook Lane with an almost immediate ramp of up to 18.5%.




Then from the top of Stark Bank the purpose of the ride could be seen in the valley below, the ABC “J” of Jervaulx. The tearooms and car park were, obviously, closed but their were yet more road lining of parked cars round the bend beyond. The Abbey is not actually signed, I suspected a public footpath sign might be the clue and indeed it was. The way was however barred by a pretty wide spaced cattle grid and very slippy as I put one cycling shoe on it so resorted to a photo from distance. There are a few other properties there as well so passes as a village in my book.




The top tube bag was refitted to the bike to hold the recharger for the Sportscam batteries – it just made a recharge in time for the 4th battery so proving three batteries are adequate.
Then back south on the A6108 through Masham with numerous bends and undulations. The wind became annoying as it started gusting meaning spinning to counter any gust and on the more typical A road like section closer to Ripon halfway through a socially distanced overtake of two slow cyclists I got a blast of a motorbikes horn, a suitable hand gesture was returned. En route North Stainley was passed through where this Gazebo is a listed building,




as it the clock tower in Ripon, a key feature of a road junction.




Pass the cathedral and onto Bishop Monkton where I took time out on a shady bench by the beck, before returning to battling the gusty wind and eventually and predictably acquiring the ABC “K” of Killinghall.




58.2 miles @ 13.4mph average, 4052ft climbed. Lots of cyclists about until around the last half hour of the ride.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

As the lockdown restrictions have been slightly relaxed, I took the opportnity of a gloriously sunny & warm day to take my first ride outside the Ipswich area since the end of March. I'd decided to do one of my favourite routes round the Alton Water area, but as with a lot of my rides, a few diversions & additions were made on the way. It started with the usual trip through Levington & Nacton and into Ipswich where I had a quick diversion along the Waterfront which has been closed to motorised traffic to allow more space for walkers & cyclists




Then out of Ipswich, under the Orwell Bridge & up Freston Hill to Wolverstone for a stop at St. Michaels church for couple of snaps to update a post in the photography section




From there I headed to Chelmondiston and cut across to Harkstead for another photography stop.




After that it was the regular run through Holbrook & Stutton to East Bergholt, under the A12 and on to Raydon, then heading back home(ish) via Hintlesham & Bramford (twice thanks to a quick loop up to Little Blakenham), contiuing up to Claydon. Here the proper homeward run started up the old Norwich Road and across to Westerfield, Bucklesham and Kirton on the usual route. 

I don't think I've seen so many cyclists out on a single day bfore - everything from dad with daughter in a trailer, older chap on a shopper trike, family groups right up to one guy who appeared to be on a solo time trial. Over 100 on Strava Flyby (ride only) and a fair number of those were on longer rides as well. Long may it continue.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3509130870


----------



## ianbarton (26 May 2020)

A longer ride than usual this morning (64k). Overcast and not too hot: good cycling weather. I think I broke lockdown by straying a few yards into Wales, but don't tell anybody The Post Office in Hanmer is open, but only allowing two people in a once. They are still selling their home made rolls. I bought a cheese and pickle one, plus a box of Mr Kipling snacks. I was going to sit on the bench by the mere, but it was occupied, so I sat on the bench just outside the church. Traffic now appears to be approaching pre lockdown levels. However, most of the ride is on quiet lanes.





The very impressive Church at Hanmer. A very large Church for such a small village.




Another break to eat some more Mr Kipling cakes. This time on the bench outside the Church at Prees. All this talk of Mr Kipling cakes has made me hungry, I probably need to make a non essential journey to buy some more


----------



## Donger (26 May 2020)

One thing about keeping records of your mileage is that you get to enjoy all sorts of motivating milestones along the way. Today I did a little socially distanced pootle with my mate Simon again ... nothing remarkable or particularly noteworthy in itself. Then again, I've just seen that today's little 24 miler got my all time total past one and a half times around the world (the Mark Beaumont Artemis World Ride version of the distance anyway) at 27,070 miles.

Tomorrow I should follow that up by passing 1,000 miles in lockdown, and probably the next day I'll hit a new PB of 600 miles in a month. The records are coming thick and fast at the moment as I make the most of the beautiful sunny weather in Gloucestershire.

Today it was my turn to buy the expensive gelati at Wholly Cow, but I dodged a bullet as they don't open Tuesdays. Result!

Enjoy your rides everybody. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## welsh dragon (26 May 2020)

Donger said:


> One thing about keeping records of your mileage is that you get to enjoy all sorts of motivating milestones along the way. Today I did a little socially distanced pootle with my mate Simon again ... nothing remarkable or particularly noteworthy in itself. Then again, I've just seen that today's little 24 miler got my all time total past one and a half times around the world (the Mark Beaumont Artemis World Ride version of the distance anyway) at 27,070 miles.
> 
> Tomorrow I should follow that up by passing 1,000 miles in lockdown, and probably the next day I'll hit a new PB of 600 miles in a month. The records are coming thick and fast at the moment as I make the most of the beautiful sunny weather in Gloucestershire.
> 
> ...




Kudos to you


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2020)

A longer ride today on the Galaxy this afternoon. I headed to Condover, Longnor and Acton Burnell then onto roads I haven't used during the lockdown to Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham then back via Cross Houses, Berrington and Condover again.

It was quite nice out, being warm with not much wind but unlike yesterday it was a bit overcast. A nice uneventful ride to Longnor then heading through Frodesley I unexpectedly came across a "road closed ahead" sign. There was no warning anywhere about this when we came through yesterday.I carried on and found the closure was along the main street in Acton Burnell and was for telecoms work. Fortunately it was easy to get through on a bike and there didn't seem to be any actual evidence of work going on - better get a move on guys your sign says it's only closed for 2 days.

Carrying on to Cound Moor then Cressage there are a couple of places where some good speed can be got up. It was nice to carry straight on for Cressage at the crossroads rather than going left for Harnage. The A458 wasn't very busy to cross and I got held up at the traffic lights at Cressage Bridge. It's a climb from the bridge, through Eaton Mascott to Uppington and I had the wind against me for this section. This bike makes even the slow bits enjoyable though.

I wasn't overly impressed with the driver who overtook another cyclist on a bend as I approached but it wasn't bad enough to spoil the mood. Just after Uppington I paused to look at the view and was going to take a photo but a large insect kept dive-bombing me so I took the hint and moved away. The descent of Bluebell Lane was good even though it was into the wind. I saw fresh tarmac at the entry to the lane and thought I was going to have a lovely new surface to ride on, but no - it was only the junction. Better than nothing I suppose.

I took the longer way to Withington from Walcot then headed up the gentle climb heading for Upton Magna. From a flag I saw en-route I thought I'd get a bit of help from the wind but it didn't feel like it. A car coming the other way on the narrow bit started to pull in to the side to let me by, then the driver thought better of it and barged through anyway. Goodness, haven't Audis got wide - are they trying to compete with the tractors about who can take up the most space? 

The wind was helping as I turned southwards through Upton Magna to Atcham and getting on the drops I got some good cruising speeds going. Not quite as quick on the way to Cross Houses though. The road past Berrington Hall is open again with only a thin strip of new tarmac across the road to show for a week's closure.

Rather annoyingly the chain jammed just when I went to shift down for the short, sharp climb before the Allfield junction. This has happened on several random occasions recently on this bike so a tinkering session was needed afterwards. Hope I've fixed it.

34.3 miles at 15.6 mph average. About 30 cyclists out today including a couple on a tandem. Not as busy as the weekend but still nice to see plenty of other riders.






Happiness is Dawes Galaxy shaped.





The Wrekin viewed from Rushton. You can just make out a paraglider above the hill.





All still quiet at the Mytton and Mermaid.





A few people enjoying the gravel beach at Atcham.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 May 2020)

12.6 miles round the Stamfordham loop on the tandem with MrsA_T, and the tandem's first p***ture halfway round.
Lovely sunny evening and a best average of 13.4mph... we're getting fitter!


----------



## JPBoothy (26 May 2020)

Just got back from a 25ml loop which took me around the Chester Race course and along the River Dee. There were quite a lot of walkers, runners and cyclists (which is nice to see) but, the most frightening thing I witnessed during my ride was not a badly driven vehicle but, a 65kg/10st American Pit Bull Terrier off the lead walking amongst everybody in the pedestrianised area by the river. I'm sure there will be a few dog lovers who will say that I'm overreacting but to me that was a mauling waiting to happen! Sorry for the non cycling related point but it was a lot worse than a bike without a bell being ridden on the pavement in my view.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 May 2020)

A lovely evening for an extended home commute. Out on the Specialized Crux just after 5pm for a very steady ride home, almost 35 miles with an average speed of 14mph.


----------



## lazybloke (26 May 2020)

Did a bank holiday ride yesterday afternoon. Really didn't fancy the baking tarmac under a relentless sun, but the North Downs have plenty of woodland tracks so I dusted off my (rarely used) mountain bike, gave it some air and TLC, dragged my son away from his schoolwork Minecraft, and off we headed; with a quick pit-stop to raise his saddle by a THREE inches. OMG, young teenagers grow like weeds! Almost new bike time. 

Soon left suburbia behind and headed onto the first bridleway. It starts with a few houses alongside, then a stables, then the hedges are suddenly taller & wilder, there are badger sets, and trees that look ancient and unmanaged.




Explored the area to the south of Leatherhead, Norbury Park and Polesden Lacy; some woodland, some farmland with Red Kites describing lazy circles overhead. Through occasional gaps, we could see past a few fields and a farm to woodland beyond. 
The fall of the land hides most of South London out of sight, making the woodland appear like a giant swathe of forest all the way to Central London, some 15-20 miles away. 





Hadn't consciously chosen a specific route, but suddenly realised I was on a familiar path that I remember walking with my grandparents nearly 45 years ago as a very young child. They are long-gone now, and enough time has passed that the memories no longer bring any pain. Indeed, such reminsces are more than welcome.

Eventually was on unfamiliar paths and at every fork had to navigate by position of sun, eventually popping out near Westhumble village. Had a drink by the remains of a chapel before heading down through the village itself.








Ooh, just noticed there's an OS benchmark below that postbox. The first I've ever seen, I'm clearly not observant enough to contriubte to @Drago's trig points and other glyphs thread, or whatever it's called.

We'd barely seen a soul so far, but Westhumble village was teeming with walkers who had left cars parked anywhere they could; they were heading for the slopes of Box Hill; the local hotspot for a 'day out'. Barely a nod to social distancing there, nor much common sense, so we headed swiftly away from the area on the cycle path North to Leatherhad, meandering sideways to take occasional glimpses of the River Mole.

Reached home with about 14 miles on the clock. I usually hare about on a road bike and had forgotten the utter delight of pottering about slowly in woodland, enjoying a gentler pace. It was probably one of my best cycling experiences in years, so I'll definitely be using my mountain bike more in future. Am so glad that my son shared the experience too, and apaprently enjoyed it - it was his longest ride ever.


----------



## gavgav (26 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A longer ride today on the Galaxy this afternoon. I headed to Condover, Longnor and Acton Burnell then onto roads I haven't used during the lockdown to Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Uppington, Walcot, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham then back via Cross Houses, Berrington and Condover again.
> 
> It was quite nice out, being warm with not much wind but unlike yesterday it was a bit overcast. A nice uneventful ride to Longnor then heading through Frodesley I unexpectedly came across a "road closed ahead" sign. There was no warning anywhere about this when we came through yesterday.I carried on and found the closure was along the main street in Acton Burnell and was for telecoms work. Fortunately it was easy to get through on a bike and there didn't seem to be any actual evidence of work going on - better get a move on guys your sign says it's only closed for 2 days.
> 
> ...


It was a bit different on the gravel beach yesterday, with hardly a space to be seen!


----------



## DCBassman (26 May 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Got stung by nettles trying to get past some walkers who just stood in the middle of a narrow lane looking surprised to see anyone there rather than stand on one side☹


Just managed to avoid this today. About a thousand times, it seemed!


Dave 123 said:


> Cadover Bridge (like Blackpool seafront)


Except not really...

Two Stocks Ride.
Long one today, for me that is. Also a shakedown for the re-flat-barred Scott. Much more comfortable. Braking efficiency up at least 100%, just due to the levers on these shifters. Gears need work, much random stuff going on at the back...that's tomorrow sorted, then...
Usual ride out on NCN 270 then 27, all the way to Marsh Mills, then down the Embankment to Laira Bridge, then on to the end of the track, which is maybe a quarter of a mile past Morrisons Plymstock. Hence two stocks, geddit?
Very busy with walkers and cyclists at pretty much all points of the journey, so pushing on wasn't an option.
Winds were kind, although a bang-on headwind coming up the ramp out of Clearbrook was a bit unwelcome.
Stats via Wahoo app: 36.58 miles; 10.5mph avg; 1708ft climbed. Odd that elevation... MapMyRide gave me nearly 500ft more for just reaching the A38 a few rides back.
Minuses: no Cateye Velo 2 for backup as I've snapped the wire off the mount. Repairable.
Pluses: found a Cateye Strada Wireless near Leg O'Mutton, completely dead. Thrown off in a huff? Fired up fine with a new battery...


----------



## derrick (26 May 2020)

Nice ride to Safron Walden, with the other half, 85 miles longest ride since lock down, nice sunny day, took a bit of a picnic with us, sat in the park for 30 mins watching the world go by. Nice steady ride back. Legs feeling it a bit after yesterdays evenings 45 mile ride. Got home and sat in the garden with a couple of beers. All fed and watered now, ready for a napp.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3515094323#kudos
https://www.strava.com/activities/3511187333


----------



## Dave 123 (26 May 2020)

A little 15 mile loop this evening. The usual haunts, but with yellowhammers and linnets for company. It was nice to be out on a sunny 
evening with the scent of honeysuckle on the air.


https://www.strava.com/activities/3516068112


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2020)

About 60 minutes a go I was vegging out reading this thread and it occurred to me to go out for a ride, just quick pootle around the block, blow the cobwebs off after a day of sitting in front of a pc trying to make sense of an online survey I’m building.
Anyway I got the Kingpin out, ( it’s the only bike that’s got two working lights) and went out in the evening sunshine along the traffic free route to East Hagbourne, chatted time a couple working on their allotment and came home along the road just a smidge over four miles. I could have ridden longer had I not stopped for a chat and photos, but it wasn’t about the ride this evening , I just needed to get out for half hour or so.


----------



## gbb (26 May 2020)

Last two rides in three days, both with my 14 YO (nearly 15 she avidly tells me) granddaughter.
What a joy, she is intelligent, soaks up stuff we talk about, not afraid of a conversation, a wonderful young person...12 miles each ride, chatting away on country roads, the best rides I've had in a while...especially after seeing so little of her for nearly two months.


----------



## JPBoothy (26 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> About 60 minutes a go I was vegging out reading this thread and it occurred to me to go out for a ride, just quick pootle around the block, blow the cobwebs off after a day of sitting in front of a pc trying to make sense of an online survey I’m building.
> Anyway I got the Kingpin out, ( it’s the only bike that’s got two working lights) and went out in the evening sunshine along the traffic free route to East Hagbourne, chatted time a couple working on their allotment and came home along the road just a smidge over four miles. I could have ridden longer had I not stopped for a chat and photos, but it wasn’t about the ride this evening , I just needed to get out for half hour or so.
> View attachment 525258
> 
> ...


A quick unplanned ride is often the most enjoyable if the weather is nice. To be honest I don't really enjoy long rides anymore and neither does my neck/knees..The 'make it up as you go' rides are my new faves


----------



## colly (26 May 2020)

Lovely day yesterday but no bike for me. Stuff to do elsewhere but for the life of me I can't recall what took me all bloody day.
And so it was today I went instead. A bit later off than expected because I couldn't fine my Garmin.  I know it's here somewhere, just not where I usually leave it. As a consequence I've plotted the route rather than recorded it.
I wanted a few hills and took a route up towards Harrogate and then turned through Dunkeswick and Weeton. Up to The Crag and through Stainburn then down to Lindley Reservoir:















Which as you can see is looking less like a reservoir and beginning to look more like a cricket pitch.
My plan was scamper up Norwood Edge and make for Menwith Hill. OK well grind up rather then scamper, but even that didn't workout. I began in a low gear because it is after all quite long and quite steep, after about 100m I thought..... 'This is harder than I remember' So hard in fact I had an idea was in the big ring and a small sprocket. A quick glance told me no, little ring / upper end of the cassette. 'Why is it so Hard?'
Then I saw it.
Front and back tyres were blathered in tar and chippings. So much so the wheels were sticking to the bloody road and it was jamming under the forks. The road had been 'dressed', which we all know is completely crap, dangerous, short lived and a waste of money. If I was clarted up like that after 100m after a couple of k god knows what state I would be in. In fact there is no way I could have made it to the top. 
After cleaning the stuff off I bumped down on the grass verge and made my way back up the other side and headed for Otley and then because I had been denied the pleasure of Norwood Edge I plumped for Newhall Carr Road up out the north side to the junction with Moor Lane.







That leads to Askwith where a right takes us into Ilkley eventually. Before getting there I opted to go up to Denton and come into Ilkley from the west. Where I stopped for an ice cream from a local outfit.





On again on the quiet roads to the north of the river and over Denton Bridge. Burley in Wharfedale was next andit was up again on Station Road to Burley Woodhead and the turn down to Menston. I took a pic here looking across to Otley Chevin and the road I would be going up shortly. Almscliffe Crag is on the other side of The Wharfe on the far left of the pic.





After the Chevin it was Bramhope, Eccup and home.

Plotted to 54.6 miles and 4200 ft or so.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/32772237


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 May 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Much better weather than Saturday, although I did essentially the same route and for the first time this year, I was out on the Pro Carbon.
> I forget what a fantastic bike this is, right from the outset it felt quicker and more responsive than the Giant.
> 
> Anyway, not having to battle mother nature I did a metric half and thoroughly enjoyed being out in the sunshine.
> ...


I’ve still got a 2014 Boardman Pro Carbon in my shed. It was / still is a cracking bike.


----------



## Jenkins (26 May 2020)

After yesterday's ride to the south west of Ipswich, today I decided to have my first ride of the year to the north east, taking in the roads around and through Tunstall & Rendlesham forests.

This started with an almost direct back road route up to Woodbridge through Kirton, Newbourne & Waldingfield, through Woodbridge and then the road to Hollesey where to the right there is the open heathlands and on the left the start of Rendlesham forest and MoD Woodbridge. From Hollesley there's a winding road up to Butley then the 'B' road through Chillesford




up to the turnoff onto another 'B' road which takes you through




At his time of year, it's not only the trees in the forest, there's plenty of other colour




At the end of the road in Tunstall, the turn for home was made, down through Rendlesham and past what was RAF Bentwaters, back into Woodbridge and across to Kesgrave and another woodland section in Foxhall before Bucklesham and home. Worst problem of the day - swarms small flies/insects sticking to the sunscreen on my arms!
https://www.strava.com/activities/3514296104


----------



## kj92 (26 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Worst problem of the day - swarms small flies/insects sticking to the sunscreen on my arms!
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3514296104
> View attachment 525285
> View attachment 525286



2,975 calories, and 52 miles? CRIKEY O'REILLY. Still astounds me when people do those massive rides. Well done!


----------



## kj92 (27 May 2020)

I now have 3 classic local routes, and today's route was to Hadleigh Castle and back (again). It really took it out of me this time, but I refused to give up on the brief but VERY steep incline on the return from the castle. Win!

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/FRsUuYRwO6

Tomorrow, I'm going to Stevenage to visit my friend and have a socially distanced bike ride together. I'll be sure to let you all know how it went!


----------



## SGG on a bike (27 May 2020)

A short morning warm up ride this morning headed up to Gorleston clifftop. First time riding on anything other than a proper path or road for Mrs SGG and first time on a steep(ish) downhill on loose gravel, which she coped will very well. She managed just over 9 miles non stop last weekend having completed the same route with a break the week before, so the milestones are being broken. Her average speed are creeping up too without really trying for it. 







Obligatory picture of bike and sea.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (27 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> I now have 3 classic local routes, and today's route was to Hadleigh Castle and back (again). It really took it out of me this time, but I refused to give up on the brief but VERY steep incline on the return from the castle. Win!
> 
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/FRsUuYRwO6
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm going to Stevenage to visit my friend and have a socially distanced bike ride together. I'll be sure to let you all know how it went!


I take it that your Hadleigh Castle is the one in Essex ? Years ago when I lived in Hadleigh Suffolk a group of tourists came into my parents shop and happened to ask the whereabouts of Hadleigh Castle ? My parents looked at each other and shrugged their shoulders and said " There is`nt a castle in Hadleigh, there is a house that looks like a castle and there is a Castle road". They had driven to the wrong Hadleigh. I just hope that they were not too disappointed.


----------



## JPBoothy (27 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve still got a 2014 Boardman Pro Carbon in my shed. It was / still is a cracking bike.


Yep, the Boardman brand does seem to come under fire (unfairly IMO) from a few bike snobs that I know but, I don't think any other manufacturer could spec a bike so highly for the same money though. I have never owned one but have been tempted several times. I was probably being a bit picky at the time when I tried a few in Halfords but, 'something' just didn't feel right for me personally so I walked away. Does the CX bike have a particularly long wheelbase as the top tubes always felt long and made me feel as if I was stretching regardless of the frame size?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 May 2020)

I hadn't planned to get out this morning but I was awake before my alarm went off on a beautiful morning and feeling in the mood. A test ride of the adjustments done on the Galaxy seemed like a good idea so I got that out. The route was Condover, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop, Condover and back.

Not really a lot to report on the way round: busier main roads as people readjust their behaviour, but the lanes were alright. I rang my bell for a couple of people walking their dogs near Berrington and they were still surprised to see me as they thought it was one of their phones. Flag spotting at Cound was tricky today as there wasn't enough wind to move it round much - I think it was the flag of Bermuda.

By Cound Moor I was finding that yesterday's ride had taken more out of me than I thought. There wasn't much of a headwind as I turned northwards for home but it seemed surprisingly hard to work against so progress wasn't as quick as I'd have hoped.

20.8 miles at 15.1 mph average. No photo stops this time.

The gears seemed to perform well after the adjustments and, in particular, shifting up to the big ring is smoother even though that wasn't the focus of the exercise. We'll see how it does after a few rides.

I may get another trip in later as my brother has expressed an interest in getting out.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Yep, the Boardman brand does seem to come under fire (unfairly IMO) from a few bike snobs that I know but, I don't think any other manufacturer could spec a bike so highly for the same money though. I have never owned one but have been tempted several times. I was probably being a bit picky at the time when I tried a few in Halfords but, 'something' just didn't feel right for me personally so I walked away. Does the CX bike have a particularly long wheelbase as the top tubes always felt long and made me feel as if I was stretching regardless of the frame size?


That’s a fair observation. The ‘sportier’ Boardmans tend to have geometry that is trying to be all things to all men, and there are compromises made, which can feel a bit ‘odd’ if you’re not expecting them, in my experience. That said, they are pretty good ‘bang for the buck’.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 May 2020)

I have bimbled. Just shy of 13 miles in scorching weather. Very little traffic here still.


----------



## Old jon (27 May 2020)

Always found early starts easy before I retired. As long as the sun was shining. The ride started at seven in bright sunlight this morning, and there was a significant amount of traffic. Still, no school run to cope with, riding will be fine.

And so it was. Holbeck to Hunslet to John o’ Gaunts was good. Lots of roadworks to thread through, they seem to change for every visit which I suppose is an indication that there is progress. Down past Woodlesford station a car in front of me was sticking to the speed limit, do I dare complain? It is a frustrating twenty limit, give the driver a medal. And some praise.

Swillington and on to the first sight of Hook Moor wind farm and Garforth, take the third exit from the roundabout. Up the cliff, ride on to Peckfield Bar and stay on the A63 until the turnoff for Sherburn. This road is proper quiet, once across the A1M. Think you might call it a rural landscape, some fields with stuff growing, others ploughed rather accurately, saw a lot of that. Flat topped furrows, made me think of potatoes. Still, turn left in the village, this road leads to Tadcaster, but in Barkston Ash I turned left to ride to and through Saxton, taking the road out that goes north to Towton and back onto the A162 that I had left earlier.

But not for long, the turn for Stutton comes soon. Cannot recall riding through here on a bicycle before, but I have visited in the past. Pretty little place. The road out of here to Bramham runs parallel to the A64 for a bit, this morning it was not very loud. When I crossed the bridge I could see it was not very busy either. More fields, after passing the quarry and a cluster of houses.

I chose to ride around the southern edge of Bramham, thinking it might be more peaceful. Nope, the road had recently been surface dressed, they were doing the white lines. Hmmm. Although I did learn something, Bramham has at least two lots of allotments. They outnumber the pubs! Memory insists there were three at one time. Anyway, the miles were mounting up and to reach Thorner the short way is through what was once Wothersome Village, says the OS map.



Something must have distracted me, I was riding up the first rise of Sandhills when I realised that the original intention was to pedal up Carr Lane and across the A58 to Shadwell. OK, finish riding up Sandhills, turn right onto Skeltons Lane and then turn right again at Coal Road, which crosses the A58 and lets me ride up Main Street in Shadwell. As far as Gatehouse Lane which is a steeper turn off a steep road. But fun anyway.

Ah, the numbers. My garthing said 43.43 miles when I stopped outside my front door. Typing this into the spreadsheet, indoors, said 110 metres shy of seventy kilometres. Next time for the full fig then. And 2200 feet going up, most of which must have been less than steep. Though it is always easier on the geared bike. Still with the grin for an enjoyable wander on two wheels.

The way around,


----------



## JPBoothy (27 May 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> The "hi-lite" of today's ride was coming across a female cyclist in the "crouch position", knickers round her ankles answering a call of nature. Right on the path, didn't bother to go in the bushes.
> I did tell her she shouldn't wear underwear under cycling shorts😀
> 
> View attachment 525377


I hope that you checked to make sure her back hadn't gone? The poor lady may have been in need of assistance


----------



## JPBoothy (27 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> That’s a fair observation. The ‘sportier’ Boardmans tend to have geometry that is trying to be all things to all men, and there are compromises made, which can feel a bit ‘odd’ if you’re not expecting them, in my experience. That said, they are pretty good ‘bang for the buck’.


Definitely the earlier ones are, I'm not sure about the current range though.. I seem to recall that the own brand stem/bars/seatpost used to look a bit heavy and clunky but then others I saw were equipped with Richey stuff which is usually very good. Even the wheels are often a Mavic offering too. Does Chris Boardman still have much to do with the Design/Spec or, is it just his name that they use these days?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 May 2020)

I did get the second ride in. A trip over Lyth Hill and round the lanes the other side, taking in Annscroft, Longden, Stapleton, Ryton, Berriewood and Condover before heading back the short way.

Lyth Hill is still really popular with folk taking their exercise and plenty of them had driven up. Dropping down the descent it wasn't so busy and we were on the climb up to Longden before seeing the next cyclists. I took Doug along a couple of lanes which I can't recall if he's ridden before, bringing us out on the Stapleton road and more familiar ground.

Reaching Ryton, Doug was starting to struggle a little - not sure if that was the heat of the day or what, as we've done more strenuous routes than this. I took him the alternative way to Wheathall and Berriewood and we enjoyed the descent into Condover.

Doug decided to risk the main road route back to avoid more climbing and it was busy - completely back to normal levels of traffic in my opinion. Something to lift his spirits was that we caught and overtook another cyclist on the way.

15.3 miles at 11.2 mph average.














Just a few snaps from along the way.


----------



## 13 rider (27 May 2020)

kj92 said:


> I now have 3 classic local routes, and today's route was to Hadleigh Castle and back (again). It really took it out of me this time, but I refused to give up on the brief but VERY steep incline on the return from the castle. Win!
> 
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/FRsUuYRwO6
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm going to Stevenage to visit my friend and have a socially distanced bike ride together. I'll be sure to let you all know how it went!


Well done on beating the hill


----------



## kj92 (27 May 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I take it that your Hadleigh Castle is the one in Essex ? Years ago when I lived in Hadleigh Suffolk a group of tourists came into my parents shop and happened to ask the whereabouts of Hadleigh Castle ? My parents looked at each other and shrugged their shoulders and said " There is`nt a castle in Hadleigh, there is a house that looks like a castle and there is a Castle road". They had driven to the wrong Hadleigh. I just hope that they were not too disappointed.



Oh no! I hope they didn't come too far! Yep, the Hadleigh in South East Essex. It's crazy how Hadleigh Castle is so hidden from the high street... beautiful spot for a picnic.... although I haven't tested the theory just yet.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2020)

A socially distant MTB ride today with my mate Barry. We went up to the Ridgeway via the knobby rooty track in Blewbury, within three miles Barry’s bike got a puncture. For some reason the tyre was a sod to get off the rim, we got there eventually. Once the flat was fixed we set off again down the fast grass bridleway, down to Bohams farm, past the two new silos by the old railway bridge, up the fire tract to The Ridgeway proper. It’s nice and quiet up there and not as many folks as I expected today.



We rode along the wide byway for about six miles into a gentle headwind then at about two miles out of Wantage we had a little over two miles of downhill single track into West Lockinge. Turning left we headed into Wantage Market place for a rest and a Magnum ice cream.



Tailwind most of the back through Lockinge, Ginge, along the Icknield Way, through Harwell Labs campus into Chilton Village then along the Lynchway down the very fast hill to Upton.

25.65 of your Earth miles, a lovely ride out in fab weather and good company.




Wittenham Clumps on the horizon far right.









This came in useful today




Fire track




The Ridgeway














Fast down hill.


----------



## itboffin (27 May 2020)

First MTB ride of the year for me today and with a set of new suspension forks fitted, my that makes such a difference over rough ground and of course no MTB ride would be complete with a black thorn puncture at which point I remember I’d picked up my road pump which is about as much use as a glass hammer, thankfully I had a co2 canister. I can hand on heart say I’ve never ridden off road down here without at least one puncture, when I was commuting on a hybrid bike with MTB tyres I recorded over 50 punctures in a single year one of which was my own knee


----------



## Donger (27 May 2020)

Another 24 mile ride down to Arlingham and back tonight. Lovely late afternoon sun. Two noteworthy events:
(1) Nearly headbutted a duck. He and his missus flew up steeply from a ditch to my left. She banked away when she saw me. He didn't. Missed my bonce by less than a foot and I felt the draft from his wings.
(2) Passed 1,000 miles in lockdown. No, not a couple of return trips to Barnard Castle. Just lots and lots of rule-compliant local exercise rides.
On the way home, I came across a clubmate coming the other way and we had a pleasant chat, making plans for when this is all over. Which it will be, one day.
Take care everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## itboffin (27 May 2020)

BC latest update is club rides lockdown extension until 4th July for now


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 May 2020)

I thought I'd explore some new and little known lanes. But first I had to deal with a flat tyre I discovered when I grabbed the bike. Sorted I headed for the Teme Valley negotiating the works repairing the winter flood damage at Ham Bridge. I climbed out of the valley by Pensax and Rock. At Bliss Gate I took to new tarmac and navigated to Bayton and Mamble. Neen Sollers is one of those spots that can't be forgotten. I'd been this way before so I knew of the steep stuff. At Milson I recognised bits and pieces until I dodged to Nash. The church here provided a lovely spot for me to eat my sarnies. Underway again I looped to Greete where I could rely 100% on brain nav. Along the Teme Valley is always a lovely run. At Martley I opted to take the Doddenham and Knightwick route back for a change. Super ride on the flanks of Clee Hill. 75 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (27 May 2020)

colly said:


> Then I saw it.
> Front and back tyres were blathered in tar and chippings.


Pretty unlucky, North Yorks CC have been talking about doing surface dressing for a month but every time I worryingly go back to a road that has been closed for a day or so it turns out they have been patching. Yesterday evening did the clockwise Little Armscliffe Penny Pot circuit and managed to get passed twice by the same cyclist such that Strava has us down as riding together! Difference was he went down to Swinsty Reservoir whilst I plodded past on the B6451 and looking at his stats with PRs and 2nd seems pretty certain the closure of that road was also because of patching. Signs were up in Beckwithshaw saying the road was closed for 7 days from next week. The uphill drag thereafter was another case of spinning into the wind. Earlier on in the ride turning onto the Otley Road I noted these two banners which admirably sum up 2019 and 2020




Went straight along Otley Road, wary downhill just in case the new traffic lights changed, they didn't so that was unnecessary braking but it did make me wonder why their cannot be an advance warning of say 20 seconds that they are going to change with a flashing green or an amber green combined, if only on sets of lights on hills. 16.62 miles @ 13.7mph avg and 1148ft climbed.
This evening a short ride up the eastern Clint Bank




and down Whipley Bank where at top I got a fright playing the video back as I do not recall seeing the two boulders in the carriageway that I obviously avoided. At the foot speed had to dropped rapidly for a slow moving vehicle ahead, turned out to be a tractor cutting the road side verge.





Wind odd today, a relatively light for once north-north-easterly, perfect for a new PR between Killinghall and the A59 and a full 1min 41 sec faster than the gusty crosswind encounter on Monday. 11.26 miles @ 13.5mph avg and 909ft climbed


----------



## AndreaJ (27 May 2020)

A day off work today so another ride in the sunshine passing 5 of North Shropshire’s meres. Set out to Northwood, Bettisfield, Welshampton, Coptiviney down to Ellesmere turning up Sandy Hill to Trench, Elson past the expensive houses on what is known locally as millionaires row and back through Ellesmere which wasn’t as busy as I thought it would be although people would probably have been at the Mere, past the marina and over the canal to Tetchill, Lee, past Whitemere, up to Colemere, between Newtonmore and Kettlemere, back into Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Tilley, Wem and home . 34.36 miles @15.2mph. Not too much traffic on the lanes today and only a few cyclists and walkers but more horse riders than usual. Photo of a railway bridge with no railway on a lane in the middle of nowhere and Newtown Mere.


----------



## gavgav (27 May 2020)

After a day off the bike, yesterday, to let the legs recover from Mondays long ride, out in the beautiful warm evening sunshine, for just over an hour. Also a big milestone set today, more of that shortly.

Began by heading through Meole Brace and then along the very busy main road to Hook-a-Gate. Had to pause at traffic lights, for roadworks, just after the village and they are long enough, plus up an incline, to make it necessary to pedal fast, to get through before the lights change at the other end. Just got through in time!

Just after I’d climbed the hill, I then had to pause again, for a traffic jam.......cows being moved across the road from one field to another! The joys of rural living . A few cars joined the queue and so the farmers shut the gates, to let us through, before they continued.

Onwards to Annscroft, where I turned onto the lane to Exfords Green and Stapleton, loads of traffic along there as well, plus 3 ladies out riding horses and a good number of cyclists 

Had to wait quite a while to get across the A49, which I’ve not had to do since lockdown started, further evidence that rush hour is starting to materialise again now.

The lanes to Ryton, Condover, Betton and home were quieter, but unfortunately 2 prat’s in vans, from local electrical firms, decided to overtake me, around a bend, almost wiping out some ladies cycling 2 abreast, coming from the other direction. Some choice hand gestures were given from one of the ladies and quite rightly so!

Back through Sutton Farm estate, to ensure the mileage crept over what i’d needed it to be, at 15.8 miles, 13.6mph avg.

Back to that milestone, which was me passing the 10,000 mile mark, just before I got home, since I got back into cycling in 2013. It’s taken me 452 rides, so averaging 22 miles per ride.

Onto the next 10,000 now 👍🏻


----------



## JPBoothy (27 May 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> A day off work today so another ride in the sunshine passing 5 of North Shropshire’s meres. Set out to Northwood, Bettisfield, Welshampton, Coptiviney down to Ellesmere turning up Sandy Hill to Trench, Elson past the expensive houses on what is known locally as millionaires row and back through Ellesmere which wasn’t as busy as I thought it would be although people would probably have been at the Mere, past the marina and over the canal to Tetchill, Lee, past Whitemere, up to Colemere, between Newtonmore and Kettlemere, back into Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Tilley, Wem and home . 34.36 miles @15.2mph. Not too much traffic on the lanes today and only a few cyclists and walkers but more horse riders than usual. Photo of a railway bridge with no railway on a lane in the middle of nowhere and Newtown Mere.
> View attachment 525484
> 
> 
> View attachment 525485


I love the old Railway bridges that you can suddenly stumble across in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## wafter (27 May 2020)

First ride of the week having given the legs a rest after Sunday; although I have done about 5hrs of walking over the past two days.

The pull of outside was an easy sell over being stuck inside my head in the house; however the body was less willing than the mind having achieved some spectacular sunburn on my pasty shoulders / neck / back / chest on Monday. Thankfully I'd recovered just enough to tolerate the rucksack of important things.

Today's ride was a bit of a mess as I had no inspiration as to where to go (or motivation tbh). I headed down the (bumpy) Thames path from Sandford on Thames to Abingdon, minced around there for a bit then found myself heading south into @EltonFrog territory..

I had fun leaving Abingdon when some dozy old sod pulled out of a junction to my right onto my side of the road; completely failing to acknowledge I was there. Had I not braked I suspect he'd have gone right into me as he swung close to the kerb as he made the turn. I took the opportunty to offload some choice vocabulary and belt the back of his car to announce my presence. He passed me later with the window down and said something, however I didn't catch it so couldn't gauge his intent although I think it might have been an apology.. which if so was most deserved.

I'd not planned to stay out long so had only taken one water bottle to avoid having to put the other in the rucksack and load up my scorched shoulders too much. This wouldn't have been a problem if I'd have had two bottle cages; which would have been the case had Topeak not been a bunch of dicks for making their cages on the pish, and had the as-yet undisclosed supplier I bought them from not followed Topeak's lead and responded to my request for a refund within less than the 10 days that's currently elapsed.

Anyway, en-route to Deadcat on NCR5 I was getting a bit concerned about the water situation as it was bloody hot too. This combined with my aching feet, ruined neckskin and lack of energy wasn't making the ride one to savour.. I did stop for a shot of what's left of the power station:






I continued to follow NCR5 and ending up in Sutton Courtney; running wide on a bend (because to have stayed on my side would have involved launching myself off a particularly deformed bit of tarmac in the middle of the road). This suitably shat-up the bloke in the car coming in the other direction; however it wasn't close (I'd gone in at a speed based on what I could see, and he was just outside of that envelope). The driver's caution was acknowledged and thanked with a wave.

Fap knows where I went after that; trying to make out routes on the trip computer without trying to zoom in as that requires dexterity and it can be a bit glitchy. Got lost on a load of large private roads on the Hanson(?) site, before finally escaping onto the road and making my way back to Abingdon.

I stopped at the Spar in Abingdon for more water and a mint magnum (since that seems to be the custom round these parts); initially got told to do one for dragging my bike into the shop (I had no lock) but the shopkeeper conceded when I just asked for water (and presumably he clocked that I wasn't a scally). The Spar had quite an impressive selection of glass bongs for a small-town convenience shop.

I ate my magnum in the shade of the deserted shopping centre, decanted the foul water into my bottle and was on my way - through the park, Radley, Kennington and into town on the tow path then home.

Ultimately about 42 miles at 12.6mph and 128bpm. Polar thinks it was a big effort but the HR wasn't that high, there wasn't a lot of climbing and I felt rinsed before I started anyway, so expected it to be a bit knackering. At least it got me out and actually got some miles under this week's belt - doesn't look like it's going to be a big one, although I only need another 20 or so to get to 500 miles for the month, which seems like a reasonable milestone.


----------



## C R (27 May 2020)

Short ride around the Kempsey, Croome, Wadborough loop this evening. Quite warm, but no wind. Lots of cyclists about, some looking quite inexperience in their behaviour, but we've all been like that at some point, and nice to see fewer cars than bikes on the road. Bikes on the road included a trike with a disabled girl sitting in the front, she seemed to be having the time of her life.

A bit more than 14 miles today takes my total for the month over 200.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 May 2020)

A quick 30 miler after 'work', completely non-stop so no proper photos. I did have the go-pro on but must have been going really fast at the start of the ride as it sustained a fly swat (well a midge) right in the middle of the lens. 
There was slightly more traffic but it was still quiet enough to use the A68 in relative safety, though I still witnessed a couple of stupidly impatient overtakes. However, none of them annoyed me as much as this ugly lardbucket did - 





She's going nice and slowly, but that not for my benefit .... 





It's for pooch number one....






...or possibly pooch number two which has shorter legs and can't keep up. 
A warm sunny evening, quiet rural lanes in the middle of nowhere but too bone idle to walk the dogs. What hope is there for this planet?

Tonight's map -





31 miles @15.6 mph, 754m up. The route included 400m of the B6340 only six miles from home which I'd never cycled before. Thanks to @screenman for the idea to seek out nearby unexplored territory!


----------



## JPBoothy (27 May 2020)

C R said:


> Short ride around the Kempsey, Croome, Wadborough loop this evening. Quite warm, but no wind. Lots of cyclists about, some looking quite inexperience in their behaviour, but we've all been like that at some point, and nice to see fewer cars than bikes on the road. Bikes on the road included a trike with a disabled girl sitting in the front, she seemed to be having the time of her life.
> 
> A bit more than 14 miles today takes my total for the month over 200.


I got a bit impatient with young lad of about 18yrs old out on his mtb yesterday after he kept whipping out his phone and then suddenly losing speed right in front of me and other cyclists creating an immediate hazzard. If anybody overtook him he seem to get the hump and then race past them only to repeat the process again. At one point he cut in front of a poor chap as he approached a crossing point who had to break to avoid him or be knocked off and, then he cut in front of two young girls to beat them through one of those staggered cyclist gates and they had to do the same. The icing on the cake was when he passed through the staggered gate and then braked to a complete stop within 20ft of the gate and one of the girls almost crashed into the back of him.. It's definitely not always the motorist that we need to watch out for when out for a ride


----------



## C R (27 May 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I got a bit impatient with young lad of about 18yrs old out on his mtb yesterday after he kept whipping out his phone and then suddenly losing speed right in front of me and other cyclists creating an immediate hazzard. If anybody overtook him he seem to get the hump and then race past them only to repeat the process again. At one point he cut in front of a poor chap as he approached a crossing point who had to break to avoid him or be knocked off and, then he cut in front of two young girls to beat them through one of those staggered cyclist gates and they had to do the same. The icing on the cake was when he passed through the staggered gate and then braked to a complete stop within 20ft of the gate and one of the girls almost crashed into the back of him.. It's definitely not always the motorist that we need to watch out for when out for a ride


In my case was someone about my age (late 40s). I was catching up with him getting ready to overtake, when he slowed even more and looked like he might be turning right, but he didn't, instead, he almost stopped to let out a car from a side road on the left, to great confusion from the driver, who didn't expect to be let out, and myself . There was no pressing reason that I could see to let the car go first, as there was no other traffic on the road.


----------



## colly (28 May 2020)

I woke at just before 5am. Wide awake despite not into bed until nearly 1am. 
A ride out then but not too far, just along the ring road and into town and back out. Roads I rarely travel on a bike.
Plotted again rather than recorded. 

16.5 miles 900ft 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/49690302


----------



## JPBoothy (28 May 2020)

colly said:


> I woke at just before 5am. Wide awake despite not into bed until nearly 1am.
> A ride out then but not too far, just along the ring road and into town and back out. Roads I rarely travel on a bike.
> Plotted again rather than recorded.
> 
> ...


I can see a sleep coming on for you soon then so make sure the sun cream goes on before you cook in your garden  

When I used to cycle to work at 5am for my 6-2pm shift it was always so peaceful in the summer with no traffic around


----------



## Arjimlad (28 May 2020)

A little late mentioning a lovely ride I did on Monday up to Donger's stamping ground. Up to North Nibley under the Tyndale monument, thence crossing the M5 and A38 to go to Purton where I stopped to admire the beautiful canal scenery. I liked the aeroplane's trail reflected in the still water.

Then home again via Berkeley, Hill, Cowhill, Thornbury and Itchington. 

Very enjoyable. Later that day my wife & I returned to Cowhill with my daughter for a picnic in the church yard, and a lovely walk as well.


----------



## Donger (28 May 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> A little late mentioning a lovely ride I did on Monday up to Donger's stamping ground. Up to North Nibley under the Tyndale monument, thence crossing the M5 and A38 to go to Purton where I stopped to admire the beautiful canal scenery. I liked the aeroplane's trail reflected in the still water.
> 
> Then home again via Berkeley, Hill, Cowhill, Thornbury and Itchington.
> 
> ...


Great views from Cowhill churchyard. When things get back to normal, you want to try an afternoon ride on the first Sunday of the month (Apr-Oct), taking in the village of Hill. The women's Institute put on a fantastic and very cheap cake sale that attracts cyclists from Bristol, Gloucester, Wales and all over. I always like to visit at least once a year as it is quite an occasion, with bikes all over the place. Trikes, tandems, club rides, the lot.


----------



## Arjimlad (28 May 2020)

Donger said:


> Great views from Cowhill churchyard. When things get back to normal, you want to try an afternoon ride on the first Sunday of the month (Apr-Oct), taking in the village of Hill. The women's Institute put on a fantastic and very cheap cake sale that attracts cyclists from Bristol, Gloucester, Wales and all over. I always like to visit at least once a year as it is quite an occasion, with bikes all over the place. Trikes, tandems, club rides, the lot.



Thanks for the tip, that sounds fantastic !


----------



## welsh dragon (28 May 2020)

12.5 miles for me today In scorching hot and sunny Powys. 1 roadie, one MTB and 2 on a tandem with smiles all over their faces.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 May 2020)

Can tell you're on the island of Ireland, all the greens


----------



## Algarvecycling (28 May 2020)

Easy 'active recovery' today, went out on the MTB...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2020)

Well, that didn't go to plan!

I was up and about early this morning with the intention of doing my first challenge ride since the lockdown. The idea was to link up three routes that I know are around 35 miles long, which would give me a century without straying more than about 12 miles from home.

The Raleigh and I were on the road before 7am and heading through Condover when I realised I'd completely forgotten to put on any sunscreen and with the day warming up already and barely a cloud to be seen that would be sub-optimal. Head home, layer on the suncream and try again.

For the second attempt I took a shorter route to Hunger Hill, then through Exfords Green, Arscott, Cruckmeole and Shoot Hill to Ford. The lanes after Arscott I haven't ridden for several years so I needed to check the map a couple of times to remind myself which way I was going at the junctions. It was nice riding though and good to have a change of scene. Reaching Ford I took a side lane to cut the corner (which turned out to have been recently resurfaced ) before joining the A458 for a short stretch. I'm not overly keen on this stretch of road because it's not as wide as the motorists think it is, so you get silly passes - alright today though.

Reaching Montford Bridge I headed onto the NCN route though Shrawardine. This was as quiet as I'd hoped and very pleasant in the sunshine. I didn't follow the signed route all the way to Pentre but cut through to the Pentre road and turned for Great Ness and Baschurch. When it's quiet this is quite a nice bit of road for cycling as much of it got rolled smooth by the traffic when the surface melted in 2018.

From Baschurch I headed for Yeaton, Walford Heath, Merrington, Hadnall and Astley. Along here I started to find a couple of issues; my legs were lethargic from successive recent rides and more worryingly the recently fitted Cambium saddle was feeling rather on the firm side. At first it felt fine if I got back on after a rest but as I went along the rests necessarily became more and more frequent. I plodded on over the edge of Haughmond Hill, into Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses and Berrington where I paused for another snack stop and started to wonder whether I could manage the distance. I pressed on and at the top of the climb to Cantlop was sorely tempted to turn right and just head home. I probably should have done but decided to press on to Acton Burnell and Longnor.

There were more cyclists out round the Acton Burnell area than I'd seen the whole of the rest of the ride and pretty much all were faster than me. Reaching the crossroads at Longnor I realised I wasn't going to be able to complete the ton. My legs could have plodded round slowly all day but I couldn't cope with the saddle any more so I had to abandon the ride, heading back to Condover then over Lyth Hill to avoid the traffic.

61.5 miles for the trip (I can't even claim a metric century) at 13 mph average. After high hopes for the Cambium on the rides I've done so far, it's clear it doesn't suit me for longer distances. Time to change back to leather (except my brother currently has the B17N I took off this bike ).





Crossing Lyth Hill early on.





Approaching Montford.





At Hadnall.





Astley.





The Wrekin viewed from Haughmond Hill.





With the grass drying out, Cronkhill could almost pass for being somewhere in Italy.





View from my last food stop at Berrington.


----------



## wafter (28 May 2020)

Today was supposed to be a day off, however with eggs reaching dangerously low levels, the weekend being on the horizon and my feeling uncharacteristically refreshed after a solid (if shorter than optimal) kip following yesterday's efforts, I dragged the Genesis out again post-brunch. It was the usual meander down to Fyfield then the long route home round the top of Abingdon, Radley, Kennington then up past Bagley wood and back home along the bridleway.

It was once more bloody hot and I passed many cyclists; most of whom were happy and receptive to a wave, smile or nod of the head. Less pleased to see me was the miserable sod in Cumnor Post Office, whose refusal to allow me into the (near-empty) shop with my bike led to a few choice words before I left; unable to post the package I'd optimistically taken with me. Granted I was chancing my arm in the face of general shop policy, but what harm would it have done - especially in the current atmosphere of bikes being the world's saviour..?

Thankfully the main mission was more successful; leaving the farm with another 30 quality eggs that should should see me through the next week or two. In-keeping with the generally good nature of those encountered today I even got a "thanks mate" and thumbs-up from a builder's / scaffolder's van I pulled in to let pass me from behind on a stretch of narrow road en-route to the farm.

The rest of the journey was reasonably uneventful; a bit of a headwind in places but I was fairly defiant and ended up ramping up the effort for much of the latter half of the ride. Once more the bike performed wonderfully off-road; somehow seeming more comfortable over the rough surfaces. I'm not sure if this was because I was travelling faster, my arse has become more battle-hardened or just the subjective nature of one ride compared to the next, but I'll take it where I can..

I've also been enjoying my cheapo, bundled bell since I fitted it a while ago; having got into the habit of giving it a tickle when I'm maybe 20-30yd behind people - most of whom have clearly heard it at this distance and are quick to get out of the way. I was looking for something a bit more "up market" but tbh the freebie is fairly low profile, looks decent enough and sounds fine, so in the interest of saving a load of money on an artisanal alternative it can stay (at least for as long as the live plastic hinge on the striker lasts).

I did find myself blinded by sweat at numerous points along the ride thanks to the temperature and effort but that aside it was pretty pleasant, and of course worthy since it had additional practical value. The bulk-purchase of eggs direct probably saved me about £9 compared to what I'd pay for similar in Waitrose, while the fuel to get to the farm and back would have been another couple of quid - so a tenner saved 


Eggs sorted, thanks to the abortive Post Office trip and the need to visit the bank I found myself needing a trip to town. Since I don't leave the Genesis unattended anywhere I dived home, dropped off the eggs, rinsed my face, grabbed a few bits and was out again on the ofo in a matter of minutes.. what a stark contrast that was!

A few hundred yards in my smugness that I'd remembered everything was shattered by the realisation that I was still wearing my cycling shoes; although the cleats did OK on the ofo's flat pedals and I didn't have time to go back in any case since I only had about 20 minutes until the bank shut.

Inevitably the bank wasn't fun; the reasonable wait to see a cashier perpetuated and punctuated by the very loud phone conversation of another non-too-bright-sounding customer who was evidently having significant issues verifying his personal data, along with a woman whose whole existance seemed to be to endlessly count her way through a wad of £20's, coming up short by one note on every count 

This coupled with the selection on banal, "inoffensive" '90's pop classics dribbling out of the speakers only served to raise my blood pressure; my rage thankfully being placated by the swift application of some choice selections from NIN's _The Downward Spiral _on my MP3 player while I waited. After 20 minutes of my time had been pissed away on the simple task of chucking some more of our increasingly worthless Fiat tokens into the insatiable, gaping mouth of our overlord financiers, I made my way to the Post Office to be served by the same woman as last time. Thankfully she was evidently in a better mood on this occasion, although seemingly just as inept 

I unlocked the ofo and headed back towards home; my time on foot serving to reset my expectation of the bike (after getting straight on it after the Genesis) and remind me that the correct mindset is "it's just like walking, only you're sat down and a bit quicker" rather than trying to cane it everywhere.. a true wafter indeed.

This fresh mindset in place I took the long route back across Port Meadow (which was quite busy, not that the photo corroborates this), through Wolvercote and Wytham:






The egg run turned out at a little under 25 miles and about 450ft at 14.7mph and 140bpm, the town run maybe 10 very sedate miles at sub-10mph. This brings me to only 60-odd recorded miles so far this week, but over 500 "official" miles for the month - which I think is probably a new personal record 

It was nice to get out and to use the bikes for something productive, although I'm not really feeling like doing much else for the rest of the day!


----------



## gavgav (28 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well, that didn't go to plan!
> 
> I was up and about early this morning with the intention of doing my first challenge ride since the lockdown. The idea was to link up three routes that I know are around 35 miles long, which would give me a century without straying more than about 12 miles from home.
> 
> ...


A like for the attempt, but sorry to hear of the issues. Perhaps work back up to a century, slowly. I’ve found quite a difference, getting back into longer rides again, even though I’ve done many more shorter rides than previously?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> A like for the attempt, but sorry to hear of the issues. Perhaps work back up to a century, slowly. I’ve found quite a difference, getting back into longer rides again, even though I’ve done many more shorter rides than previously?


I'm fairly sure legs would have managed it. I just couldn't do it on that saddle. If the B17N was still fitted I'm confident I'd have got round the planned route.


----------



## Chromatic (28 May 2020)

Out today and I headed south from Gloucester rather than north which I have been doing recently. I found a new group of destination churches for my rides so headed for the first of those. Headed for Hardwicke where I visited the church for a pic, after that I wended my way back and forth in the lanes around Elmore, Longney and Epney, lanes I've rode fairly often in the past, before heading back to the city.
Just over 27 miles, traffic much busier, especially in and around Gloucester, a fair few cyclists seen in the country lanes.


----------



## gavgav (28 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm fairly sure legs would have managed it. I just couldn't do it on that saddle. If the B17N was still fitted I'm confident I'd have got round the planned route.


Shame about the saddle, is it just that it needs lots more shorter rides to wear it in?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2020)

wafter said:


> After 20 minutes of my time had been pissed away on the simple task of chucking some more of our increasingly worthless Fiat tokens into the insatiable, gaping mouth of our overlord financiers,


I’m not sure if you intended that to be funny, but it made me bloody larf!

Anyway, a short utility ride for me today on the Brid of Hy, 5.51 uneventful miles to the little Sainsbury’s to buy some groceries, non alcoholic beer and some salted caramel Magnums. Nothing much happened except someone driving a noisy diesel far too close behind me so I just moved to the middle of the road and slowed down. That learn ‘em. Another lovely day, I should have gone for a longer ride but it’s supposed to be a rest day today.


----------



## All uphill (28 May 2020)

I rode out 16 miles to Ilminster to meet a friend for a socially distanced coffee. Hot and undulating pretty much sums up the ride out, the return ride through Ilton and Hatch was 17m very hot and a bit hilly.

Here's the coffee spot.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> Shame about the saddle, is it just that it needs lots more shorter rides to wear it in?


I don't know. Trouble is that this one is rubber and canvas so I don't think it'll break in the way a leather one will. I've done over 300 miles on it before today's ride so I'd have hoped I'd be getting used to it by now.


----------



## SGG on a bike (28 May 2020)

Couple of rides today. Early morning with Mrs SGG, who continues to set new boundaries for herself. Only a whisker over an 8 mile run, but a new route for her, she set an average of 9.4 mph - a new PB. It was noticeable that she was a gear up just about everywhere to what she'd normally be and setting a decent cadence, so her fitness is really improving. Sorry, no pics of that one as we didn't stop apart from crossing the A47. Our usually MO is that she goes in front to set the pace while I act as rear gunner, navigator and provider of nonsense.

I headed out for a solo jaunt after lunch and headed across to Somerleyton to investigate some new routes for Mrs SGG and also some untested tracks. For those who don't know already, Somerleyton was the home of Christopher Cockerell when he invented the Hovercraft back in the late 50s. He owned a Norfolk based caravan and Boat Hire company at the time and the Hovercraft came from that. There's a memorial to the Hovercraft and him in the Village (see pic below).







Here's the route I took and a few stats. The average is a little low because of the 2 miles I spent messing about trying to find several tracks at Somerleyton, otherwise it would have been a couple of mph higher.






I had a minor car incident on the way out near to home. I'd gotten up to a decent speed when a car overtook me s-l-o-w-l-e-y, being followed by a Range Rover. The first car the braked, indicated left and started to turn onto his drive, thereby effectively brake testing me whilst the Range Rover was alongside. I can't remember exactly what I said out loud ( not shouty or anything like that, just an exclamation of disbelief), but the lady passenger of the Range Rover clearly heard me and was laughing her head off at my comments. Fortunately, no harm done, just a little frustrating having attained a nice cruising speed and having to get back up there again. 

Quite a few cyclists out both times today and there's a definite trend that the early birds are more "chatty" with other cyclists. The roads are starting to get busier too now, but the back roads we usually ride on aren't too bad as a rule.


----------



## wafter (28 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m not sure if you intended that to be funny, but it made me bloody larf!
> 
> Anyway, a short utility ride for me today on the Brid of Hy, 5.51 uneventful miles to the little Sainsbury’s to buy some groceries, non alcoholic beer and some salted caramel Magnums. Nothing much happened except someone driving a noisy diesel far too close behind me so I just moved to the middle of the road and slowed down. That learn ‘em. Another lovely day, I should have gone for a longer ride but it’s supposed to be a rest day today.
> View attachment 525698


Ta - I'd suggest it was a stab at gallows humour, considering how the greed of the banks and our enormously flawed monetary system have comprehensively ruined the world 

Controversial choice of Magnums (not sure I've tried those) - are they better than the mint ones? Surely not more refreshing mid-ride!



Rickshaw Phil said:


> I don't know. Trouble is that this one is rubber and canvas so I don't think it'll break in the way a leather one will. I've done over 300 miles on it before today's ride so I'd have hoped I'd be getting used to it by now.


Positional issue? Where and what exactly is the problem with it - rubbing, bruising...?


----------



## derrick (28 May 2020)

Nice solo ride to the blue egg cafe. Did not stop though. Just a loop in the sun. 81 miles. Still a bit of wind, but not to bad.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/Ej1VmUVDR6


----------



## C R (28 May 2020)

Same loop as yesterday, but a bit later in the evening, so slightly cooler, and no other cyclists.

A smidgen over 14 miles at 17mph.


----------



## Mike_P (28 May 2020)

Back on the ABC hunt this evening and straight up to Ripon on the A61, a road that really needs a brown tourist sign marking the spot Hungarian cyclist Attila Valter attempted all three triathlon disciplines at the same time in last years UCIs. Through Ripons southern suburbs/industrial estate come deserted car showroom land and south to the "L" of Littlethorpe with a double bonus of signs; Parish marker smack on the edge of Ripon with fields beyond to the village eventually with standard 30 mph gateway signs




Out of the village following the on road route of NCN688 to Bishop Monkton for, as with Monday, a snack break on a beckside bench. The beck was running very fast which made me suspect the water in it is not wholly naturally sourced. West on the slog up to the A61 crossroads, the glare of the sun distracting from the tedium of the climb and a PR achieved. Straight across the A61 to the "M" of Markington




Another PR on the climb of the village and 25.33 mile covered @ 14.7mph avg 1296ft climbed


----------



## footloose crow (28 May 2020)

*28 May. Always wanted to cycle across Bodmin Moor*

I am guessing that relatively few people on this forum have woken up with the thought 'I must cycle across Bodmin Moor today'.

But there it is. We all have our foibles.

The hardest part is persuading Madame Crow to drive me to the Devon border when she is supposed to be Working From Home. The wind today is strong enough to move branches in an ecstasy of waving, plunging and attempts to throw off all of their leaves but I have a cunning plan. More cunning than a fox with two brains, one of which went to Oxford and the other to Cambridge.

The cunning bit is that by starting near Launceston, which is more or less in Devon from where I am sitting, I can cycle all day back home with either a cross wind (and it was jolly cross at times) or a tail wind but most importantly hardly any headwind. It was a good plan but the wind had other ideas and blew from all angles and in a most capricious manner and at times definitely wanted to hurt me. I may have a persecution complex here but it did keep blowing me across the road - but only when there was traffic. Twice would be a coincidence, after that it was personal. 

I am waved off in the Coop car park and Madame starts her journey home. It will take her an hour. I am aiming to be home in five hours, that's 100km at 20km/hour including stops. I could do that in imperial measures but the maths is less neat. It is more than a 100km anyway. 

A very quiet lane leads out of Launceston with its brooding castle, steep narrow streets and the worlds biggest collection of charity and junk shops. The trees are in full summer foliage now although it is still May. We have had only a couple of wet days since the lockdown started. The lane moves between tall hedges, plunging down through scrubby woods in a green hazed tunnel and then up onto hilltops giving glimpses of the rolling landscape here in the Cornish borderlands. It feels like England, not Cornwall, in its manicured hedges and rectangular fields, tidy farms and well cared for houses. It is lovely - but quite different to what I am used to seeing. 






The gradient is noticeable but not tiring. A series of 3-4% gradients with the odd steeper ramp. I stop at an old bridge deep within an oak wood and send Madame Crow a text describing how good it is to be able to cycle up hills without feeling an ambulance may be required at the top. I speculate that living here I could dispense with my two biggest cogs on the back.

Ha! Foolish boy. Around the corner the lane corkscrews its way heavenwards, deep potholes and ruts and skeins of gravel making it harder. This is a consistent 8% for 300 feet with long sections of 12-15%. I am soon breathless, my chest muscles rubbing on the scar tissue from surgery three years ago, an uncomfortable tightness. Legs spin. Breath surges. The top is always another corner away.

All hills end and now it is downhill - a zoom if the road surface was better but this is an anxious, brake grabbing and bumpy descent as I search for the potholes in the bands of dark, treelined shadow and sudden bursts of light. My retinas are not up to this anymore.






Another long hill, more amenable but very hot now in the full sun. The inner band of my helmet itches and the sweat tastes salty as it trickles down into my mouth. The wind has been playing around, coming from the left, then the right, then straight ahead. When it dies down I guess this means I am getting a tail wind.






I am nearly 1000 feet up now and the land around is open moor, gorse speckled heather with small fields cut into it where the soil is thicker or someone has found a use for this land. Ahead is the stegosaurus profile of Rough Tor and to its left the more demure ridge of Brown Willy. Brown Willy is higher but Rough Tor is rougher. Obviously.

There is an old airfield up here. The weather must have made it unusable for many days as normally this area is mist covered or sitting gloomily beneath curtains of rain marching in from the Atlantic, just fifteen miles to the north. In today's continental sunshine there are picnics and BBQs and deckchairs as cars and motorhomes are scattered across the old runways, socially distancing. Those motorhome didn't come up the way I did.






The next miles are the reason I wanted to come here today. The lanes drop down into small stream valleys, ferns and gorse covered slopes and the sound of moving water as I cross ancient stone bridges. I can see the giants of Cornwall, Brown Willy and Rough Tor just to my left and to the right the land drops away across fields and woods all the way to the Atlantic, glistening moistly on the horizon. At times I feel as if I am in the Lake District - low stone walls between heather slopes, small white washed and stone farmhouses, lanes that climb steeply and drop abruptly. Gazing at the granite teeth of Rough Tor reminds me of Dartmoor, the bright sunlight turning the usually dank granite tors into grey, dry pinnacles that make me itch to climb them. 

St Breward arrives, a straggling village set around a number of greens where livestock would once have been held to protect them from wolves. Now the signs on the greens suggest parked motorhomes may be the bigger problem. From here it is downhill all the way to the end (or beginning of the Camel Trail) at Wenfordbridge. Twenty seven miles done, thirty seven left to go. 

The Camel Trail is a trial. I have promised to be home by six pm and that means I need to hustle along the trail but 15-20mph on gravel and small stones is hard on my wrists and backside. I have to slow for walkers and family cyclists, mercifully uncommon on this popular stretch and the trail is downhill (1-2%) so it is full steam ahead whenever I can stand the vibrations. It is with sense of relief that I quit the trail for back lanes leading through the quiet landscape to the west of Bodmin Moor. The road feels velvety smooth compared to that trail. I don't even mind that it is uphill although my thighs are beginning to feel the miles. 






I know the way home from here. I cycled along here just two days ago. I keep an eye on the time and my speed and hustle along as fast as I can. It is still hot and the wind seems to be more sideways than helpfully from the rear but the miles pass. I enjoyed the new roads around Bodmin Moor but these lanes are too familiar, the landmarks not coming as quickly as I remember, the hills now a bit of a pain in every sense of the word. I always seem to get saddle sore at about fifty miles - it wears off around sixty - and today is no exception. I have stopped today for no more than a few minutes and the accumalated fatigue is weighing me down.

Home arrives and I have been well under five hours as I promised. Madame seems pleased to see me as she has a number of jobs lined up for the next hour. I pushed my luck getting a lift to Launceston and so remain diplomatically quiet. I am not sure how much longer I can keep pounding out long rides on roads and lanes that are becoming so familiar. This month I have done twelve rides of over 50k and now three of over 100k. The problem is that Cornwall is surrounded by sea and is long and thin. You can only go east or west. 

Still, it is a lot better than being locked down in the house. It isn't raining. My bike is still running OK despite the abuse I give it. Only two punctures this month and one creaking bottom bracket, two grumbling wheel bearings..... 

By tomorrow I will have dreamed up another plan......


----------



## Landsurfer (29 May 2020)

Just a short run out this morning ..... along the cut the numbers of cyclists and especially families seems to have dived ..... off to to the beaches hopefully now the Stasi (South Yorkshire Police) have lost their permission to bully and harass. 
Anyroadup ..... stunning day ... girls in the pool already .... I'm off for a shower and play "build a better barbecue " for the afternoon ...


----------



## Old jon (29 May 2020)

Definitely a day to ride the fixed, and another early pedal away in the sunshine. Shortly after leaving Holbeck, the boundary is where the beck empties into the river, ish, I found I had forgotten that Crown Point Road was closed. Which meant a repeat of the start of Wednesday’s ride, to John o’ Gaunts.

Maybe a more adventurous outlook would have done differently, by the time I reached the top what passes for my mind had decided Castleford next. Downhill or flat, it does sound good. And fields and patches of woodland, the river mostly out of sight on my left. Through a bit of town, along Aire Street to Bridge Street, thanks Google Earth but I wanted to know the name of the bridge. And ride up the A656.

Two bridges, the River Aire first and then the bit of waterway that diverts around the weir, both uphill. Followed by a few more ramps as the road makes its way past Allerton Bywater and Ledston Luck on the way to Peckfield Bar. Where I turned right, and a mile and a bit later turned left to Micklefield. Meander through the village and on to the B1217 crossroads. And go straight across, to avoid passing the gates at Lotherton Hall. Ride through Aberford instead.



More woods and other growing stuff on the way to Barwick, oh, and the occasional hill. A nice descent to cross Cock Beck as the road squiggles over the bridge. Then up. To the maypole. More rising road to leave the village, fields to the left and houses to the right. The view over the fields goes a long way but was rather hazy this morning or maybe the sweat was running into my eyes.

Scholes is the last standalone village today, and quiet as well. But it was only about nine o’clock. A stretch of A64 to Thorner Lane, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes to the A58. And I decided not to ride down Boot Hill, so turned right at the Ring Road to travel to Park Lane, then past the big park gates to the Oakwood Clock. Back across the river and that last leg to the street I live on. Thirty five miles to smile about, better than 1500 feet up and all before the day is really warmed up. Excellent!

Right now, this looks like it was a long ride,


----------



## welsh dragon (29 May 2020)

Afternoon all. A bimble for me again. 20.5 miles In total. I did the Mach loop then added a portion of my normal ride onto the end.

There were quite a few cyclists out today including.1 woman with 2 kids on bikes aged about 5 and 6. She was in front holding a phone to her ear and totally oblivious to the little ones behind her. 

The river Dovey is really low in places. It's quite worrying this early on in the year.

Very hot here again today and it looks like these temps will be here for a while yet.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2020)

I was going for this month’s imperial ton ride, but the wind was a nightmare, so I wound it off. This bike, with these wheels, is horrific in side winds, if you give it the berries. It’s fine if you go into bimble mode, so I did. Seeing as though it became a leisurely ride, I stopped off and took some photos.




The war horse memorial in Romsey.





A lovely day, a lovely little park.





Romsey Abbey in the sun.





I seriously wound the effort off, that wind was not funny.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 May 2020)

It seemed like a good idea to ride a fairly standard route today. So I headed for the Hams. Gravel spreading was about to start at Castlemorton but I got through after the sweep up but before the tar. My pace was quite good on the way to Highleadon and continued well by Tibberton and Birdwood. May Hill was dominating the skyline through to Flaxley where I climbed up to Mitcheldean. The run along the two ridges to Linton gives superb views. Wales lay to my left and 40 or 50 miles away Clee Hill could clearly be seen. I jinked to Kempley where I stopped to count 9 Buzzards soaring on a thermal. Into view floated a Red Kite. Red Kites do seem to be popping up all over these days. From Kempley I took the usual run homeward with Mark and Anne B shouting "Hi" as I crested the little kicker on the way to Bromsberrow Heath. I opted to avoid the Castlemorton lanes as I knew the new gravel would be a bit dangerous. Excitement at Hanley Swan today. Big plume of smoke, the Air Ambulance descending right above me, the local part time fire responders setting up hoses and further up the road a Fire Engine followed by Ambulance and Rescue Crew all in speedy and noisy response mode. All hands on deck!! 66 smiles


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2020)

Another utility ride today on the hybrid to buy some stuff I forgot yesterday because I’m incompetent, I took a bridle way rout on the way out I shan’t be doing again because the surface was awful. I really must go for a longer ride tomorrow .
5.37 miles I didn’t do in a car.


----------



## pjd57 (29 May 2020)

Beautiful morning in Glasgow so I decided to enjoy the local countryside on my doorstep.

I can confirm that the farmers are indeed making hay while the sun shines.
Tractors and trailers galore


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 May 2020)

wafter said:


> ...............
> Positional issue? Where and what exactly is the problem with it - rubbing, bruising...?


It's simply the pressure on the sit bones. On a short ride it feels great - really supportive, yet over rough roads you notice how it flexes to cushion the jolts. On the longer ride though the pressure on the sit bones became noticable and athough I could relieve it by changing position slightly the sore feeling just kept on building to the point of being unbearable. This can happen on the leather saddles too but I don't usually get it until much later in a long ride. My thinking is that I've probably just chosen the wrong width. I get on pretty well with the B17N so asked for the Cambium which is most similar to that (which was the C15) but in this case I may have been better off with the wider version.

This _is _leading up to a ride report: Having thought about it I decided to change back to one of my older saddles; the Brooks Team Pro, which I know is good for distance, and headed out for a test ride.

Surprisingly I didn't notice any soreness from the previous day so rather than just going round the block I headed up Lyth Hill. This showed up how tired the legs were from the week's riding so I took it easy. At the viewpoint I wasn't feeling too bad so decided to drop down to Condover - that would give about a six mile trip if I headed back along the main road. At Condover I thought perhaps just a little further, then thought the same again at the turn for Wheathall, and again at Ryton so suddenly I'm doing the Acton Burnell loop and tired legs are pushing to see if I can go a little bit faster.

A brisk easterly wind meant it was against me for what would usually be one of the quicker bits of the route but I still got along nicely. A wave of appreciation from a lorry driver for letting them past is always nice and although the number of cyclists couldn't compete with last weekend, there were still plenty to say hello to.

The wind did help later in the ride meaning I touched 30mph on the descent from Cantlop and could cruise at around 22 mph from Condover to the main road.

A nice unplanned ride on a warm and sunny afternoon. I didn't feel the need to adjust the saddle during the trip. There was a reminder of why I decided to change this saddle, but also why I regretted doing so. It'll be good to see how I get on with it again over the next few rides.

Edit to add: I've just totted up the rides over the last seven days and I've done 194 miles. Could explain the tired legs.

18.1 miles at 15.7 mph average. No stops for photos this time.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 May 2020)

First ride outside since just before the start of lockdown. Testing whether my turbo-attuned legs still work. They do. Hills seemed a bit easier, but it was a short ride - 70km with 1100m of climb.

Given that my last ride ended rather violently and abruptly, by hitting a pothole and doing a lot of damage to my bike (and a bit to me) I'm still not feeling 100% confident.

Tons of groups of cyclists out. Looks like that's the de facto end of lockdown.


----------



## geocycle (30 May 2020)

Another gorgeous day, another lovely ride. 60 miles and 1100m of up.Today was a Three Peaks Ride which passed Ingleborough, Whernside and Penyghent. Fantastic views across the hills. Ribblehead was quite busy with cars and motorbikes. Had a corona cafe stop away from the car park.


----------



## Mike_P (30 May 2020)

The wind seemed far stronger than predicted yesterday evening and being a south easterly the "let's not climb too much because of the heat" Nidd Brearton circuit was off the agenda as the vast majority of it would be a crosswind or headwind.
So decided to make the most of the wind by heading WNW up the drag of Penny Pot, accessed by the A59 and Burley Bank. I got a shout from a passing van that my rear light was on and I would need it when dark
Nice of them to be concerned but it was on deliberately as the low sun made forward visibility iffy at times.
Not sure if the wind assisted much due to the buffeting effect of the roadside trees but at least no head, or crosswind of note, to hinder progress and new best time for the year. Then a loop around Menwith, signs on the B6451 beyond the A59 said it was closed for 9 days from last Tuesday, that bit was open and patching had occurred, apart from the one bit that really needs it, and one patch was clearly of a pot hill nature. Mitigated the wind by a largely downhill ride back on a pretty quiet A59 with just one HGV passing. 15.51miles@14.4 mph avg with 839ft climbed.


----------



## derrick (30 May 2020)

Nice loop with a mate. He pushed me all the way. These youngsters are a pain in the arse.🤣🤣 Really good ride. Lots of people out, was good to see.Ended up having a couple of beers in the garden. And a catch up.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/CBQWykauU6


----------



## Archie_tect (30 May 2020)

Out into the east wind through Cramlington, New Hartley, past Seaton Delaval Hall, WhitleyBay then home via Four Lane Ends and Gosforth.... 37 miles but no hills!
Not as many on the beach as I expected in the sunshine.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 May 2020)

Well ..... Today didn't go as planned ...
At the 9 mile point i slowed down to bunny hop over a rock ... mission failure ...... I fell to my right, rotated through 110 degrees from the verticle and landed on a tarmac path on my right shoulder ...... the pain caused me to scream quite loudly ..  i was stunned by the event and a group of dog walkers ran to my assistance ..... Toe wiggle and a feel of the collar bones later i started to try to get up but was pounced on by the off duty nurse ...( there always seems to be one around when i get injured  ) who convinced me to stay still for a bit ....
I had damaged all the muscles in my upper back and neck and had tingling in the fingers of my left hand ....
I thanked everyone for their help and concern and promised i would walk to the main road then call my wife ...
As soon as they were all out of sight i got back on the bike and cycled off up the trail ....
But it was not too be ... in absolute agony i was picked up by our friend Jodie ... washed down by Julie then off to A&E ...
CT scan later ... no spinal damage .... lots of torn muscles ....

A&E was totally empty ... apart from us ......... waiting time to be seen ..... 10 seconds ......  Where are all the ill people ????

Don't worry folks ............ My bike was undamaged !!!!











The beautiful ( but potentially deadly  ) Mineral Trail from Thurcroft to Dinnington ...


----------



## Donger (30 May 2020)

Another 41 miles in beautiful, hot, sunny conditions today. I didn't look at the clock when I headed out or when I got home, so it was a nice timeless ride, stopping whenever I found the perfect combination of a shady tree and a cool breeze:




I just went wherever I felt like going, with the general aim of getting in at least 35 miles towards tomorrow's big milestone. I even took in a climb up the Cotswold escarpment via Cam Pitch, which is usually the one climb that I detest most. It is a long, straight, traffic ridden drag past housing estates, with a roundabout in the middle of the climb where you have to get into the right hand lane. There are no views to make all the effort feel worthwhile. This time I didn't mind it at all, and it was worth it for the views of the Severn Vale during the long, sweeping descent of Tait's Hill. Unfortunately the road surface was still terrible even six months after I last complained about it. That, coupled with a car hanging right on my shoulder most of the way down, meant I was unable to stop where I wanted to and get a good picture. About two thirds of the way down, I took this shot:




You can make out the River Severn in the middle distance and the hills of the Forest of Dean beyond. After that, I headed across the valley via Breadstone to Slimbridge Lane, where I started to see many more cyclists. At Slimbridge, I carried on across the canal and up to the Wlidfowl and Wetland Trust down a dead end lane to see if there was any public information posted as to when it will reopen.




After that, it was straight home, avoiding as much of the A38 as possible, by taking the lane from Slimbridge to Cambridge and turning off a bit later to Frampton (which was full to the brim again), Epney and Elmore. At the Anchor Inn in Epney, I bumped into an old work colleague I hadn't seen for three years. That, and a chance meeting with my friends Jim and Lisa outside the George in Frocester, broke the lockdown monotony for me. It is always nice to see friends. Tomorrow morning, I shall be doing my first ride with a friend for months ... socially distanced of course, and will set a personal best single month mileage record that I shall never come close to again. After that, I think I might just take a day or two off.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Donger (30 May 2020)

Bad luck, @Landsurfer. Glad the bike is OK, and hope you will be too.


----------



## gavgav (30 May 2020)

My first Social Distancing ride of the Lockdown, with Paul, a former NHS manager colleague of mine, who is getting back into cycling, this year.

Warm and gloriously sunny, but a stiff easterly breeze kept things from being too stifling.

I headed out through Meole Brace and pulled into our meet up point, at the main entrance to the secondary school. Paul had sent me a text, earlier, to say he’d been canoeing for 5 hours yesterday and so he needed a gentle route! We discussed a couple of options and he decided on one of my regular routes, that I gave him as an option.

We set out through Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft, then turned down the lane to Stapleton. Again that lane was ridiculously busy with traffic, why I simply don’t know.....

We had a long wait to cross the A49, eventually getting across and down through Gonsal, overtook a couple of cyclists on the way to Condover and followed Lyons Lane, to Betton Abbots.

The final piece of Main Road, to the junction for my estate, was heaving with traffic and I was hooted at twice, by a clear knobber, for having the temerity to put my arm out and turn right at the traffic lights. Despite him wanting to join the queue of 7 cars in the left hand lane!! He turned into the Supermarket/Garden Centre, so if he was that impatient and grumpy already, watch out anyone encountering him in those heaving places today 🤡

Throughly enjoyed chatting to Paul, we kept our social distance at all times and completed 15.18 miles at 13.2mph avg


----------



## gavgav (30 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Well ..... Today didn't go as planned ...
> At the 9 mile point i slowed down to bunny hop over a rock ... mission failure ...... I fell to my right, rotated through 110 degrees from the verticle and landed on a tarmac path on my right shoulder ...... the pain caused me to scream quite loudly ..  i was stunned by the event and a group of dog walkers ran to my assistance ..... Toe wiggle and a feel of the collar bones later i started to try to get up but was pounced on by the off duty nurse ...( there always seems to be one around when i get injured  ) who convinced me to stay still for a bit ....
> I had damaged all the muscles in my upper back and neck and had tingling in the fingers of my left hand ....
> I thanked everyone for their help and concern and promised i would walk to the main road then call my wife ...
> ...


Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Well ..... Today didn't go as planned ...
> At the 9 mile point i slowed down to bunny hop over a rock ... mission failure ...... I fell to my right, rotated through 110 degrees from the verticle and landed on a tarmac path on my right shoulder ...... the pain caused me to scream quite loudly ..  i was stunned by the event and a group of dog walkers ran to my assistance ..... Toe wiggle and a feel of the collar bones later i started to try to get up but was pounced on by the off duty nurse ...( there always seems to be one around when i get injured  ) who convinced me to stay still for a bit ....
> I had damaged all the muscles in my upper back and neck and had tingling in the fingers of my left hand ....
> I thanked everyone for their help and concern and promised i would walk to the main road then call my wife ...
> ...


Oooh, ouch!  I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 May 2020)

Thanks All ...... battered and bruised ....... But i'll be back on the bike soonest .....  ...


----------



## Wookee (30 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Nice solo ride to the blue egg cafe. Did not stop though. Just a loop in the sun. 81 miles. Still a bit of wind, but not to bad.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/Ej1VmUVDR6


Looks like we';re pretty near each other and that ride will be one I have a look at some time in the distant future!


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 May 2020)

I did my imperial ton ride, for this month, today. I stopped at Hambledon where the laws / rules of the modern game of cricket were first formulated.




A field on the South Downs.






A pretty little church at Lavant, near Chichester





Top of Portsdown hill.






A modified version of a ride I do to Littlehampton.


----------



## Wookee (30 May 2020)

Mapped out a decent hilly fitness test route I can use to measure myself against and gave it a run last night. I thought I'd be more of an early morning rider but it seems that after tea is perfect for me and the roads were nice and quiet, where have all the cyclists gone?? Anyway, 12 miles of ups and downs later I realised that there is no substitute for road miles. Also the bike kept jumping out of the bottom gear so some fettling required. Cresting a hill this made me smile... clearly an under-reading radar





A short while later I went into a 10% climb in the wrong gear and came to a dead stop, remembered riding should be fun and walked it up instead.
Had to have a little sit down when I got home. Speaking of sitting down- this was the second ride with a Brooks B17 saddle and when I stepped off I realised that I hadn't noticed it at all....how do they make these things so comfortable??


----------



## ruffers (30 May 2020)

Today’s outing was long overdue, due to family commitments I finally managed to get out and about.

I rode out of Bury through Walmersley up to Edenfield. From Edenfield I head for Owd Betts. The hill up to that was way past my current fitness levels 🤢🤢🤢. Plodded on till I was plodding no more. After this I simply turned round and gave my legs a deserved break. The breeze on the way down was great given the blazing sun I was riding into.

Picture showing the views over Ramsbottom.





Picture showing the view up to the wind turbines, even though they aren’t in the shot 😂.





Picture showing my well needed pit stop.





Was great to get out in the glorious weather, many cyclists out and about today all enjoying the freedom of two wheels.

16.6 miles, average speed of 12.7mph.

Happy cycling everyone 🚴🏻👍🏻


----------



## ruffers (30 May 2020)

derrick said:


> Nice loop with a mate. He pushed me all the way. These youngsters are a pain in the arse.🤣🤣 Really good ride. Lots of people out, was good to see.Ended up having a couple of beers in the garden. And a catch up.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/CBQWykauU6
> View attachment 526190



great picture, well done lads 🍻


----------



## ruffers (30 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Well ..... Today didn't go as planned ...
> At the 9 mile point i slowed down to bunny hop over a rock ... mission failure ...... I fell to my right, rotated through 110 degrees from the verticle and landed on a tarmac path on my right shoulder ...... the pain caused me to scream quite loudly ..  i was stunned by the event and a group of dog walkers ran to my assistance ..... Toe wiggle and a feel of the collar bones later i started to try to get up but was pounced on by the off duty nurse ...( there always seems to be one around when i get injured  ) who convinced me to stay still for a bit ....
> I had damaged all the muscles in my upper back and neck and had tingling in the fingers of my left hand ....
> I thanked everyone for their help and concern and promised i would walk to the main road then call my wife ...
> ...



Take care and glad it’s not too serious. 🚴🏻👍🏻


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 May 2020)

Ride this morning with Mrs Tuesday, then felt the hills calling and a cheeky 2nd ride with some suitably brutal climbs this afternoon. 40 miles across both, fabulous cycling, now beer and bbq time. 

But my, there were a huge number of utter bellends racing around the peak district this afternoon. Never experienced as many, ever.


----------



## Gunk (30 May 2020)

After a day of working on my Raleigh Royal, my son and I had a short ride along the Thames this evening, a bit too busy but still nice to get out.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2020)

25 miles on the road bike this afternoon, blue skies, hot sun. I was going to do my normal 15 mile circular route but the other way round but I changed plans when I got to Brightwell cum Sotwell and turned left up to Wittenham Clumps, then down to Clifton Hampden to Culham, Sutton Courtney, Steventon, through Rowstock then up the hill to Chilton and back down to Upton and a little loop around the village.

A bit of a wind, that seemed to be a headwind no matter which way I turned, no matter a smashing day for a ride, better than working. I forgot to take my fruit based mobile device with me today, so no photos. Soz.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (30 May 2020)

Long one yesterday. A full lap of Lough Neagh. 180km and 1200m of climbing. Serious headwind home. Longest spin for a long time and first imperial tonne this year.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2020)

Out early-ish on the Boardman for another pretty familiar loop and my third metric half this month. I can't remember last time I got three qualifying rides in a month.

For a bit of variety I climbed Church Hill out of Thorner and rode past Bramham Park through the dip at Wothersome, which was energetic but made a nice change.

Unsurprisingly, it was very busy out there.
















31.65 miles (50.94km) and 492m of climbing at an average of 12.5mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 May 2020)

I picked my bike up from the Bike Cellar this afternoon after it’s first, free service. It’s not far from Jennycliff, soi did the obligatory ride up the hill with views to Cornwall.
On to Wembury and a stop at the church. I was married here 27 years ago. Since she admitted having an affair I’ve been back a couple of times. I’m ok with it now. Her loss.

On through Spriddlestone and thr the quiet back lanes from Brixton.
20 warm, sunny miles.


https://www.strava.com/activities/3536208731/


----------



## AndreaJ (30 May 2020)

It was hot enough to melt some of the lanes today but with enough breeze to make it feel a bit cooler so seemed like a good idea to get another 50k challenge ride done. Started off to Northwood, Whixall left at the crossroads at Hollinswood to Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood, Alkington, back to the crossroads at Hollinwood to take the opposite turning to Tilstock where there was some mobile pot hole fixing happening, Steel Heath, Coton Wood, Lower Houses, Stanley Green, Coton , Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton, Loppington, Lyneal, back into Northwood and home. All the crowds of people out on the lanes 2 months ago have disappeared and I saw more horse riders again than walkers and a few cyclists.32.85 miles @15.8mph.










First picture is the view from by the green burial site at Alkington, apparently on a clear day you can see as far as Liverpool further round but the hedge is in the way from the road. Other picture is Steel Heath.


----------



## iancity (30 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> After a day of working on my Raleigh Royal, my son and I had a short ride along the Thames this evening, a bit too busy but still nice to get out.
> 
> View attachment 526277
> 
> ...


love the last photo


----------



## delb0y (31 May 2020)

Once more round my 21 mile loop. Planned to go further this weekend but woke up late (twice!) and thus didn't get going until 9:00. Maybe next weekend. Not sure it's getting any easier yet, but this was the first time my knee didn't hurt - although I think that's less that it's getting better and more that I'm learning not to push too hard at certain angles. Weird thing was, in the week, I drove about 1 mile to do a Tesco Collect and Click and my knee was really hurting after just a few minutes in the car. Maybe it's that...


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2020)

So every May for the last 4 years I have riden a local charity event The Charnwood Forest ride in support of Alex's wish fighting Duchene Muscular Dystrophy obviously this year it can't happen . An E mail dropped in my inbox last week inviting you to pick a distance 10,20 or 50 miles the distance of their normal routes make a donation and get some sponsorship and ride . Signed up for the 50 as I needed a 100km ride for the monthly challenge I chose to ride to the normal start point by an extended route then do the normal charity ride route and home will be enough .Out the door at 0715 and it's already warm . Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Groby ,Anstey ,Cropston and Rothley to the community centre were the ride starts . I always done the ride in under 3 hours so that's the target but the legs are feeling the 10 miles done so wasn't sure I could do it . Rothley ,Cropston around the back of Bradgate park steady drag up past the golf course a quick climb up Maplewell rd then drop into Woodhouse Eaves through the village and the climbing really starts up Beacon Hill a quick descent then onto Priory lane first steep ramp done as I chased a rider up it very rapid descent were I past the rider then onto the next ramp which starts gentle but just keeps getting steeper . Dropped into the little ring early as the rider who I'd past flew by me and put a bit of distance into me . Found my rhythm and spin my way up slowly reeling the rider in as we hit the steep bit the rate I was catching him sped up and I was past him before the top . Left at the crossroads and a quick descent down Polly Botts lane along Ulverscoft lane to the bottom of Sharpley hill just spun my way up and thankfully most of the big climbs done in the first 16 miles . Back last the Golf course through Swithland and back to Rothley and up the Wreake valley vis Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Hoby then the climb up towards Ragdale then drop into the village then you have to climb back out up a bit of a brute . At the top I check the stats and 3 hours is looking doubtful but all the climbing done . Had a tailwind down Paudy lane so opened the taps 25mph for 2 miles drop though Walton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Cropston and back to the start at Rothley . Really pressed on for the last 10 miles and snuck under 3 hour 2.58.06 . The charity ride loop was 48.7 miles with 3000ft of upness . After a quick rest it was back home via Cropston 62.5 miles in the bag with 3668 ft of upness in 3.52.38 @16.1 mph in absolutely gorgeous conditions
If anyone would like to donate here's the linky thing
https://alexswish.charitycheckout.co.uk/pf/philip-plummer


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 May 2020)

Lovely ride around Dee Valley this morning, how blinkin nice is it out there?
Stopped off at Pontcysyllte aqueduct not far from Wrexham, designed by Thomas Telford 1790's, an engineering marvel at the time.












Serious tempted to go for a dip, particularly after traversing some of the killer hills either side of the valley, glad i didn't go out too late at least.








28 miles, some of the best countryside i have seen in a while as well.


----------



## Donger (31 May 2020)

Apart from a couple of really gentle pootles with a very occasional cyclist mate, today's ride with @KingswayRider was my first proper accompanied ride for ages. I needed 14 miles to hit my big milestone for the month, and we ended up doing nearly 35 miles. After a quiet loop around through Haresfield, Standish, Whitminster and Frampton, we ended up doing a "Tour d'Arlingham". This involved taking every single side road we could find anywhere near Arlingham. Two of them I had never ridden before, and there is always something really satisfying about discovering somewhere new.

One new road was just a gravelly dead end lane, but it afforded a different view across the fields towards Newnham on Severn. The other was a little lane signposted "Milton End", which I had always assumed to be a dead end, but it actually looped back onto the main Arlingham Road. There was a collection of really nice houses, a beautiful little duck pond and a white donkey. The road turned to gravel for a short stretch, making you wonder whether you really should be there, but it was a great little discovery. On our way back out, we attracted the attention of a curious bull who stood on top of an embankment staring at us as we passed.

By the time I arrived back home on 34.7 miles, I had accumulated a *personal best 720.8 miles in the calendar month*. I may have failed in my attempt to ride every day of the month (dipping out on the windiest day) but I don't think I'll ever surpass that total. A PB that will last a lifetime.
Now I'll have to think up another challenge.
Enjoy your rides. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Archie_tect (31 May 2020)

A new 13 mile loop round the back of the airport on the tandem with MrsA_T... found a new gravel bridleway across the firing range [no red flags today!].


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 May 2020)

Epic (by our standards) ride on the tandem today. 

A rolling start, then a rest by the Macclesfield canal.






Then the hills proper start, Withenshaw Lane leading to the top of Cheshire:






Lunch in Wildboarclough by the river:






Then Lamaload reservoir and the climb of Dead Man's hill:






Before freewheeling down to the Cheshire plain and home.

"Only" 35 miles, and a tad short of 3000ft climbing, but it felt a lot more! Tired and happy now


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 May 2020)

A ride to experiment pacing by heart rate this morning. Rode 82 km / 51 mi trying to ride at 140bpm in zone 2. 77% successful in Z2, 20% in Z3 and the remaining 3% I put down to steepest hills. It worked well, I even got some PBs in the second half of the ride as I wasn't as knackered as usual when riding full gas. Found riding at 140bpm difficult for the first hour as I knew I could comfortably ride a little faster, however I resisted temptation and it paid dividends in the second half. Back home, I feel fine, legs a little sore, but not feeling anywhere near as knackered as I usually do after a longer ride. This will definitely help with my audax aspirations. 

I passed Tommy Simpson's memorial (needs cleaning) and stopped for a photo:


----------



## delb0y (31 May 2020)

Donger said:


> Apart from a couple of really gentle pootles with a very occasional cyclist mate, today's ride with @KingswayRider was my first proper accompanied ride for ages. I needed 14 miles to hit my big milestone for the month, and we ended up doing nearly 35 miles. After a quiet loop around through Haresfield, Standish, Whitminster ...



I saw you coming out of Whitminster and said hello. Flat bars and pannier, that was me.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 May 2020)

23 miles, all off road, bridal ways and public footpaths. 

Stunning day, hot but not silly..


----------



## Spiderweb (31 May 2020)

Glorious day in North Yorkshire so out on the Specialized Crux just after 2pm for a ride to the outskirts of York. Just over 28 miles with an average of 14mph. Zero energy today but still a fab ride out.


----------



## Donger (31 May 2020)

delb0y said:


> I saw you coming out of Whitminster and said hello. Flat bars and pannier, that was me.


Spotted the Cyclechat shirt did you? Hope I replied, though I've a feeling I had a car on my tail as we headed down the hill towards Saul.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 May 2020)

Mrs 26 decided to take me for a ride. I followed her lead around well known lanes. A Red Kite was spied over Longdon Marsh. I persuaded Mrs 26 to loop by Queenhill and then we did an explore at Duckswich. Just to top up the week I did an extra loop by Callow End. Nice wee spin with my other half. 37 smiles


----------



## gavgav (31 May 2020)

Another beautiful morning, with an easterly breeze again, to keep things from getting too stifling and so I got out for my first 50 miler of the year, on a route that I’d plotted last night, containing loads of new territory and plenty I’d only ridden a couple of times before.

Set out on familiar roads to Betton Abbots and Atcham, where it was already thronged with cars and people setting up on the shale beaches that have formed, from the River Severn being so low.

Next was Berwick Wharf, Upton Magna, East Haughmond and, with the wind behind me, a nice descent to Astley. Easy crossing the A53 and onto lanes to Hadnall, passing the Salopian Brewery, then the new territory started, along Plex Road and a bit of climbing up to Harmer Hill. There I crossed directly over the 2 main roads and followed Lower Rd, which was an absolute delight. Smooth surface, but mainly amazing scenery, as there are a series of Rockhouses, with lovely newer houses built under them, just before Myddle Wood. Never knew they were there and really enjoyed seeing them.

At Myddle, I turned onto the main road, towards Marton and had the easterly wind directly behind me along 2 or 3 miles of downhill and flat, with hardly a car seen. Absolutely lovely to cruise along at 20 to 25mph, with no effort needed.

At Marton, I turned off and continued on more new territory, following lanes to Weston Lullingfields, Bagley and Hordley. It was an absolute delight to cycle along there, with amazing views over to the Berwyn Mountains, in Wales, not a single car seen for goodness knows how many miles, the wind behind me and with the sunshine and dryness, it could have passed for Greece!

This was the view towards The Berwyn Mountains, in the distance.





Continued on, to Rednal, then paused for lunch in a field entrance, before climbing up and then dropping down to West Felton, Woolston and Osbaston. I turned into the wind, there and it was a bit gusty at times, for the remainder of the ride, really.

Short section on the main road, to Knockin, but then back onto lanes, firstly past the cricket club, where there were a few chaps mowing the square and preparing things in the hope that some cricket can be played this year, then to Kinnerley, Edgerley and Pentre.

At Royal Hill, I went past the pub, which is one of my favourites and it was sad to see it all shut up, on the sort of day it would normally be so busy, following NCN route 81 to Pentre, Shrawardine and Montford Bridge.

The climb on the main road, towards Bicton, was hard, on tired legs and into the wind, then we all had to quickly get off the road, to let an ambulance through. It was busy along there and so I decided to turn up Calcott Lane, then head through Gains Park, Radbrook and Meole Brace, to get home.

52.23 miles and one of the most enjoyable rides I have done for a long long while. I will definitely be back to those picturesque lanes, North of Shrewsbury, which must be done in a westerly direction, to get the amazing views.

Today’s ride also made it 359.1 miles, for May, over 120 miles more than my previous monthly record! What a month for cycling.


----------



## Donger (31 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> Today’s ride also made it 359.1 miles, for May, over 120 miles more than my previous monthly record! What a month for cycling.


Well done, @gavgav. A good month for record setting.


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> Another beautiful morning, with an easterly breeze again, to keep things from getting too stifling and so I got out for my first 50 miler of the year, on a route that I’d plotted last night, containing loads of new territory and plenty I’d only ridden a couple of times before.
> 
> Set out on familiar roads to Betton Abbots and Atcham, where it was already thronged with cars and people setting up on the shale beaches that have formed, from the River Severn being so low.
> 
> ...


Can't resist did you stop at the Knockin shop  drove through the village a few times and it always make me smile  when the village gets mentioned


----------



## gavgav (31 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Can't resist did you stop at the Knockin shop  drove through the village a few times and it always make me smile  when the village gets mentioned


It always makes me chuckle as well 😂! Turned off just before it today.


----------



## gavgav (31 May 2020)

Donger said:


> Well done, @gavgav. A good month for record setting.


Likewise to you, I so hope this weather keeps on delivering over the Summer!


----------



## KingswayRider (31 May 2020)

Donger said:


> Apart from a couple of really gentle pootles with a very occasional cyclist mate, today's ride with @KingswayRider was my first proper accompanied ride for ages. I needed 14 miles to hit my big milestone for the month, and we ended up doing nearly 35 miles. After a quiet loop around through Haresfield, Standish, Whitminster and Frampton, we ended up doing a "Tour d'Arlingham". This involved taking every single side road we could find anywhere near Arlingham. Two of them I had never ridden before, and there is always something really satisfying about discovering somewhere new.
> 
> One new road was just a gravelly dead end lane, but it afforded a different view across the fields towards Newnham on Severn. The other was a little lane signposted "Milton End", which I had always assumed to be a dead end, but it actually looped back onto the main Arlingham Road. There was a collection of really nice houses, a beautiful little duck pond and a white donkey. The road turned to gravel for a short stretch, making you wonder whether you really should be there, but it was a great little discovery. On our way back out, we attracted the attention of a curious bull who stood on top of an embankment staring at us as we passed.
> 
> ...


Some interesting little lanes & a nice potter out. Perfect recovery for my 100k yesterday, which after very little mileage this year, was really tough (fine until 60 miles, somehow got home on 70 miles). I clocked up just over 40 today, so 111miles for the weekend & 1000m of climbing. (Same weekend last year I clocked up back to back centuries (213 miles/3000m climbing).
Fantastic effort by @Donger to hit over 700 miles in a month & I'm sure it puts you well up on target for the year. As for me, I'm over 800 miles & approx 11000 metres of ascent down on last year...and it shows. Keep up the good work & lets's start pushing out some more 100k's together soon.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

My ride today on the road bike was the short trip to Wallingford, which you may be interested to know used to have a castle, built by the Norman baron Robert D’Oilly ( who also built Oxford castle) to help keep those pesky Saxons under control. Years later it was the place where Empress Matilda, the first rightful female heir to thrown of England, escaped to and rested before going to France from Oxford prison during the The Anarchy civil war around 1142.

Anyway after cycling to Wallingford we turned round and rode through the quaint village of Brightwell cum Sotwell then to North and South Moreton then home. Just 17.59 bright sunny miles today. A lovely ride only slightly spoilt by a couple of impatient and dangerous car drivers.




The wheat is growing nicely




This muppet past me then had to pull in sharply ‘cos the driver couldn’t get past The Fragrant MrsP. Twat.




Lovely late afternoon.









The council have just ‘surface dressed’ this road, bloody awful road surface.




Wittenham Clumps on the horizon in centre.




The council have just ‘surface dressed’ this road, bloody awful road surface.




Brightwell cum Sotwell




Gates to the church with a notice that people are praying...blah blah.




Don’t know what this crop is.




17.5 miles today bringing the total to just over 1400 miles for the year.


----------



## Donger (31 May 2020)

Wow, @EltonFrog ! You must have a backside of steel. 1,400 miles in a month! 700 miles completely wrecked my undercarriage!


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2020)

Well done @EltonFrog impressive mileage I snuck over the 1000 (1002) today and thought I was doing well


----------



## Donger (31 May 2020)

Can I at least claim the veterans' superheavyweight record for the month?


----------



## Mike_P (31 May 2020)

Two ABC rides to catch up. Yesterday the intent had been to do "N","O" and "P" but the morning slipped by and then the wind increased again so it was 7pm as the wind started to diminish that the Defy turned a wheel in anger and "N" only was the target. Nidd would have been too easy and still an unpleasant ride with the amount of cross wind still about so instead south to Burn Bridge, and west along Brackenthwiate Lane. I hoped the remaining wind would result in some PRs but the one along the length of this surprised me as I had stopped to switch the rear light on as the sun was a bit blinding looking along the road and then on a level stretch of road the chain and rear mech had a falling out, and as soon as that was fixed the front mech decided it was its turn. The sun did get screened by some trees in time to show the start of the steeper climb which peaks at 16.8%





Looped around to Almscliffe Crag, 8pm on a Saturday evening and people atop




And then north east to the "N" of North Rigton, as I turned the corner at the junction in the village I realised I had forgotten about Rigton Hill, 9.7% avg 16.4% max




Back home via Beckwithshaw, down Pot Bank and up, down and up the successive Oaker Banks.
So this morning "O" and "P" were the targets; set off to go to Penny Pot via Burley Bank but just as I turned off the A59 the realisation dawned that Penny Pot could be closed due to the up to 2 hours worth of queueing traffic for the recycling site so a quick U turn and west along a HGV free A59 to join the western end of Penny Pot. Then via Fewston, across the reservoir dam and up the climb away. Heading south turned onto Snowdon Carr Road to avoid Snowdon Bank, a narrow road that decends into the Washburn Valley with Norwood Edge prominent on the opposing valley side.




The big snag of this road is the subsequent climb onto Askwith Moor – never managed it before and I did hope with a 34 cog on the rear cassette and a favourable wind direction things might be different but I found myself on the 34 with the road steepening noticeably in front so opted for the use of Shank’s Pony once again, but still got a PR! The shot looking down the steep bit has the clear characterises of the local landscape evident




Soon Askwith Moor gave way to the long decent to the "O" of Otley where the Wharfe was crossed. Suppose someone could use it for an "L" as well given the Leeds Metropolitan confusing welcoming. Left in an easterly direction on the A659




Found a nice shady entrance with a low stone wall to have lunch, bit miffed to find it was just an Apple and a fruit and nut bar as I distinctly remembered wrapping some sandwiches in cling film. Then immediately to the "P" of Pool-in-Wharfedale




Carried on east on the A659 through Arthington, part of the road has been surfaced dressed but enough traffic had been along it for it not to be an issue. Back over the Wharfe by the way of Harewood Bridge and north on the A61.




Nearing a right turn traffic increased noticeably and for the first time since the start of lockdown the Zefal Spin mirror was unearthed from below the drop bar to play spot the gap in the approaching traffic. Then up to Kirkby Overblow




along the A658 and Rudding Lane where amazingly once again the lights on narrow bridge stayed on green. Wetherby Road into Harrogate was busy although not of the stationary traffic nature pre lockdown but nevertheless I decided to take traffic avoidance route homewards.
Saturday – 18.85 miles @ 12.3mph avg 1844ft climbed, Sunday – 35 miles @ 13.7mph avg 2484ft climbed. May (excl ebike) 488.69 miles 33456ft climbed


----------



## Shearwater Missile (31 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely ride around Dee Valley this morning, how blinkin nice is it out there?
> Stopped off at Pontcysyllte aqueduct not far from Wrexham, designed by Thomas Telford 1790's, an engineering marvel at the time.
> View attachment 526488
> 
> ...


Mrs S and I are quite envious of the photos of the aqueduct and the river Dee. We have been there quite a few times and also been over it on a canal boat. It never fails to impress. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## derrick (31 May 2020)

Another ride today with my other half and a mate. Nice and easy in the sun.









Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/xg7lxyKCW6


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 May 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Mrs S and I are quite envious of the photos of the aqueduct and the river Dee. We have been there quite a few times and also been over it on a canal boat. It never fails to impress. Thanks for the photos.


Yes the first time you walk across is a big surprise, you just don't realise how high it is. Not one for heights so i rode around


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

Donger said:


> Wow, @EltonFrog ! You must have a backside of steel. 1,400 miles in a month! 700 miles completely wrecked my undercarriage!





13 rider said:


> Well done @EltonFrog impressive mileage I snuck over the 1000 (1002) today and thought I was doing well





SORRY! that’s a typo! That should be 1400 miles for the year. Now edited. I’m not that good! Apologies.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

I was up early (for me) this morning and decided to take advantage of earlier easing of the lockdown by doing something I've not done since February - start a ride from somewhere other than home. Also I was hoping that by going inland a bit, the easterly wind blowing in off the North Sea wouldn't be quite as strong. So I stuck the PlanetX into the boot of the car and drove up to @Shearwater Missile territory for a repeat of a loop out of Stowmarket that I did back in January, taking advantage of the free Sunday parking, cheapskate that I am!

The ride started from the area around the rail station and headed north up to Old Newton and then east to Debenham through Gipping, Mendlesham Green and Mickfield. Here it became apparent that the only difference going inland made to the easterly breeze was that it was warmer, while being just as strong as near the coast. From Debenham I headed north to Thorndon, past the Aspall cider factory, and then finally picked up the benefit of the easterly wind on the long, mostly westish drag through Gislingham




Finningham (good to see the grain crops growing well in this area - the local to me fields are mostly doing potatoes at the moment and seem to need constant irrigation)




Then Walsham le Willows, Badwell Ash and into Pakenham, down to Thurston and back into the wind for a short bit to Norton, down again to Tostock. Here the run back to Stowmarket started - all into the headwind which had strengthened a bit - from Beyton to Woolpit Green with a diversion for a quick look at the two sail less windmills almost next to each other







After that that it was a non stop run through Shelland and Onehouse into Stowmarket to where the transport home awaited




https://www.strava.com/activities/3541225620/


----------



## AndreaJ (31 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> Another beautiful morning, with an easterly breeze again, to keep things from getting too stifling and so I got out for my first 50 miler of the year, on a route that I’d plotted last night, containing loads of new territory and plenty I’d only ridden a couple of times before.
> 
> Set out on familiar roads to Betton Abbots and Atcham, where it was already thronged with cars and people setting up on the shale beaches that have formed, from the River Severn being so low.
> 
> ...


There are certainly some amazing views in this part of Shropshire and plenty of quiet lanes to explore.


----------



## wafter (31 May 2020)

Drove my poor shafted old car back to the homestead yesterday, where it can legitimately be stored off-road before being broken and scrapped  On it's likely final voyage the car was loaded up with a load of stuff I needed to take back; jobs and my bike.

After a fairly productive day or so I set off back to the city on the bike earlier. I followed the same route as last week; rural roads and NCR5 to Woodstock. Unfortunately the cycle path was more popular this time and I got abused by a bloke for close-passing him; however the clear width of the path was probably less than 1m wide and he'd already pushed his kids into the nettles as far as they seemed willing to go (while I was well over into the undergrowth on the other side) so I'm not sure exactly what he expected me to do.. I figured it was probably in all our best interest to get by quickly but felt a bit bad afterwards.

Likewise at another point I should have waited for a guy on an MTB coming the other way to get out of the skinnier section but tbh I was in the zone and my mind was elsewhere - apologies if this was you! Rightly or wrongly I usually feel a fair bit of solidarity for other cyclists and while I usually go out of my way to be respectful and courteous feel I've let the side down a bit on this occasion. That said I suspect the chances of getting infected by being within 1m of someone for a fraction of a second whilst outside are vanishingly small..

Displeased with my own behaviour I smashed it down through Yarnton and Begbroke; although wasn't as quick as last week and the journey was less pleasant on account of my mindset and greater traffic volume which made maintaining speed and flow more difficult. I stayed on it all the way to the city centre; setting a load of Strava PRs and recording a mean heart rate of 175bpm over the 2.5ish mile length of the Woodstock road (180bpm / all zone 5 for the last 1.5 miles); which pretty comprehensively ruined me and I think is probably the longest time I've spent at this level of exertion.

After that I stopped for a rest in the shade outside the Sheldonian (took some pics, they were crap) before clocking up another 16ish miles just moseying around the city and outskirts, with the occasional short burst of high output thanks to my travelling partners Dom and Roland 

I rode the length of Port Meadow and back, holding gates open for a good few fellow cyclists on a couple of occasions (isn't it so much nicer to be able to float straight through rather than get off and juggle the gate and bike?). Everyone was really happy, friendly, appreciative and ready to reciprocate - which made it all the more pleasant and offset my guilt about earlier indiscretions.

All in all a bit of a non-descript bitsa of a ride really, made a bit more special by it's partially functional nature and the exertion intensity at points. It's hard to gauge the change in my fitness since I started riding a lot more near the beginning of Lockdown, but I have noticed that I seem to recover faster after big efforts and my endurance also seems better. Can still feel today's ride in my glowing legs though!

Anyway, today was around 38 miles (about 25% of which was off-road) and 865ft at 14.4mph and 142bpm. This brings me to 120 miles for the week and 560 for the month, which is easily the most I've done. In other news I've now covered around 860 miles on the CdF since I got it a little over six weeks ago and I'm still really enjoying it 

My dinner of Fish fingers and salad with a strawberry yoghurt chaser unsurprisingly went down very well, this with my soft-boiled breakfast suggesting that today's ride should have contributed towards an energy deficit of at least 2000kcal and further encourage the belly to do one 

Once I've recovered from this one I intend to chuck the pedals back on my Boardman and see how much of a performance difference I can notice between it and the Genesis, as well as between now and when I last rode it many weeks ago.

I'll try and make the next post a bit more about the scenery and less about me


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)

Would it not just be easier to invest in a second pair of pedals? @wafter


----------



## wafter (31 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Would it not just be easier to invest in a second pair of pedals? @wafter


Absolutely - I'm just waiting for a reasonable used pair of A600s to come up as I'm getting on with them OK now on the CdF


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)

wafter said:


> Absolutely - I'm just waiting for a reasonable used pair of A600s to come up as I'm getting on with them OK now on the CdF



They’re my pedal of choice, I’ve been using them for years.


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)

Cheap pair of 520’s here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143619727704


----------



## Mr Celine (1 Jun 2020)

Sunday's ride. Hot and sunny but with a stiff and cool easterly breeze, so headed in that direction to get a tailwind home. At my furthest easterly point I made a short off road detour to have a look at some islands in the River Tweed at Fireburnmill. 




The other side of the water is an island large enough to have a field in it. The other side of the island is the main channel and where the border runs, the hill in the background is in England. I carried on along the track for another couple of hundred metres...






... and stopped beside a fishing hut.




At this point the island on the right is in Scotland, the beach in the background is another island which is in England. The building in the background is in the Northumberland village of Wark.

Now heading west again the expected tailwind appeared to be absent, or more likely I was too knackered to take advantage of it. I made one more stop in the shade beside Kelso Abbey. 





The map-




52.7 miles @ 15.4mph, 623m up.


----------



## wafter (1 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> They’re my pedal of choice, I’ve been using them for years.


Aye; they're nice pedals aren't they? The most road-bike-suited SPD offering IMO. My only complaint really is that I sometimes struggle to clip in given their one-sided format, although with more clipping in and out on the new bike (due to more stops for obstacles etc) I think I've got better at it. I like the pedals and figure having the same pair on both bikes should aid familiarity / ease of clipping in 



Gunk said:


> Cheap pair of 520’s here
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143619727704


Thanks - had considered these but I perfer the hex socket spindles on the higher end models as it looks nicer and I don't have an appropriate spanner for the flats. I've got my eye on a couple of pairs of A600s currently but they're both just a bit too tatty for my liking - I can deal with scratches and scuffs but draw the line at the rampant corrosion I've seen on some..


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I was up early (for me) this morning and decided to take advantage of earlier easing of the lockdown by doing something I've not done since February - start a ride from somewhere other than home. Also I was hoping that by going inland a bit, the easterly wind blowing in off the North Sea wouldn't be quite as strong. So I stuck the PlanetX into the boot of the car and drove up to @Shearwater Missile territory for a repeat of a loop out of Stowmarket that I did back in January, taking advantage of the free Sunday parking, cheapskate that I am!
> 
> The ride started from the area around the rail station and headed north up to Old Newton and then east to Debenham through Gipping, Mendlesham Green and Mickfield. Here it became apparent that the only difference going inland made to the easterly breeze was that it was warmer, while being just as strong as near the coast. From Debenham I headed north to Thorndon, past the Aspall cider factory, and then finally picked up the benefit of the easterly wind on the long, mostly westish drag through Gislingham
> View attachment 526646
> ...


That looked a nice ride, some of which I do on a regular basis. I was out yesterday but headed out to Rattlesden and Felsham and then Brettenham, Buxhall, coming back via Harlesden and Onehouse. I did see a few out yesterday but not as many as last weekend. If you hav`nt been out towards Felsham it is nice countryside, nothing too taxing. If you look on Plotaroute.com you can search routes. Just an idea. I make up my own anyway. I must venture the other side of the A140 !


----------



## C R (1 Jun 2020)

Yesterday's ride, but didn't manage to get the write up done.

I have been comparing rides with a friend from Galicia, and he keeps commenting on how flat my rides are, so today I decided to add some elevation by going Malvern way. Forecast for the day was sunny and warm, so just shorts and short sleeve this time.

Out just after half past six, via St Peters, heading for the Bridge to Lower Wick. As I was going through St Peters I saw another cyclist setting off for a ride, which is a first for this time of the day. In the shade the air was coolish, but out of the shade it was already feeling quite warm, and there was hardly any wind at this point.

At Lower Wick was a left for Powick, and at Powick I took the Callow End turn to head for Jennet Tree Lane, taking it easy to keep some energy for the climb to come. Saw the second cyclist of the day as I was reaching Newland Road. Next was Madresfield, and then a right at Sherrards Green to head to Great Malvern. 

The climb itself starts at the Pickersleigh Rd roundabout, getting steep almost immediately. I just settled on a low gear and spun steadily up the hill. There are some short flatter sections, but the very last bit of church Street past the priory is quite steep, and I just about managed to get to the turn by the post office, this is the first time I made it to the post office without stopping, so I rewarded myself with a drink and a nut bar, not that I needed to catch my breath or anything, .

Though Church Street is the steepest part of the ascent, it is only about half way up to the Wyche. I took on this section with the same steady pace, and in about 10 minutes or so I was at the top, greeted by this fantastic view.





This was around quarter to eight in the morning, and the Sun was already beating down some.

Next is going through the cut, and into Herefordshire. As I was reaching the turn for Jubilee Drive, two guys guys on mountain bikes came from the West Malvern side a bit too fast to stop at the crossing. I held back a bit to let them through, and follow into Jubilee Drive, thinking that I wouldn't see any more of them at the speed they seemed to be going, however, I soon caught up with them. It wasn't very easy to overtake them, as they were riding almost on the central line, but once they finally noticed me they moved over and were very encouraging for my efforts.

At the end of Jubilee Drive I joined the A449 for the descent towards Ledbury. I've been down this way a couple of times in my flat bar, but this was the first time on the road bike, and this made for a much quicker descent, so much so that I was having to use the brakes to hold back a bit. Half way down the descent, when I was doing about 35mph, and feeling a bit more confident, an idiot driver coming the other way decided to overtake, forcing me and the other driver to reduce speed to let them through, I may have turned the air a bit blue, and decided to curb my speed.

At the bottom of the hill I stop for a bit of a drink, and then carried on, turning left for Eastnor at the A438 just before Ledbury. The descent carries on down to Eastnor, but the road surface here is quite bad, so need to be careful of taking the right line to avoid the worst bits, which somewhat reduces the enjoyment.

At the bottom of the hill I got the first hint that the wind might be picking up, and worse, it was going to be against me on the way up to Holybush, which was the second climb of the day. Just at the bottom of the hill caught up with a couple, which were quite startled by my good morning. The ascent was uneventful, except for a couple of wind gusts.

Back in Worcestershire at the top of the hill, the road surface improved, so the descent could be done more confidently, without having to slalom around partially repaired potholes.

I stayed on the A438 into what was new territory for me past the caravan park heading for Tewkesbury. This is a beautiful area, which reminds me of Galicia.

A drawback of the road bike compare to the flat bar is that the riding position is not as conducive to admiring the landscape, and I end up not taking as many pictures as I used to. I stopped somewhere before Upper Pendock to have a nut bar, and took a couple of pictures.




The southern end of the Malverns here.




And the view towards the Severn to the other side of the road.

The wind was now blowing head on, and my legs were starting to feel the miles and metres of up a bit, so it was just a matter of plodding on. Under the M50 for a short incursion into Gloucestershire, the third county of the day, and then a left for Upton a bit further up.

I was overtaken by a couple of cyclists who seemed to be coping better than me against the wind, and there were loads of cyclists going the other way, many more than I have ever seen.

Finally made it to Upton, where I stopped for a drink before "attacking" the final stretch of the ride. So through Upton, back on the right side of the Severn, plodding through Earls Croome, up Kinnersley and Pirton and home.

One of the nice things about the lock down has been going out on family rides, which we wouldn't have been on otherwise. A side effect is that my mileage for May has been the highest so far, with this ride taking me over 260 miles, which is about the distance I rode during my first six months of being back on the bike.

Lots of cyclists on the road, many more than I ever see in my rides. Let's see if this holds.

The map.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jun 2020)

After an early start baking sourdough I went out on my bike to Bigbury. It was lovely. Warm, breezy and pretty.
Luckily the cafe was open, so it was flat white and millionaires shortbread!
31 sunny miles.










https://www.strava.com/activities/3546353157


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jun 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> That looked a nice ride, some of which I do on a regular basis. I was out yesterday but headed out to Rattlesden and Felsham and then Brettenham, Buxhall, coming back via Harlesden and Onehouse. I did see a few out yesterday but not as many as last weekend. If you hav`nt been out towards Felsham it is nice countryside, nothing too taxing. If you look on Plotaroute.com you can search routes. Just an idea. I make up my own anyway. I must venture the other side of the A140 !


Thanks for the info. I've been through that area on rides to or from Newmarket, but I may be back for circular rides from Stowmarket more often as a way of avoiding the seafront area and for some different scenery at weekends.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2020)

C R said:


> A drawback of the road bike compare to the flat bar is that the riding position is not as conducive to admiring the landscape, and I end up not taking as many pictures as I used to.


Despite the distain of many fitting auxillary brake levers does allow for better viewing of the surroundings.


----------



## C R (1 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Despite the distain of many fitting auxillary brake levers does allow for better viewing of the surroundings.


I thought about that, but find holding to the bars a bit unsteady, tend to ride preferably on the drops, which is the position I find the most comfortable.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Despite the distain of many fitting auxillary brake levers does allow for better viewing of the surroundings.


I agree with the auxillary brake levers. I had them on my road bike when I commuted to work, they were a real help cycling in town. Alas, when I changed the bars to compact I gave them away.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Jun 2020)

C R said:


> I thought about that, but find holding to the bars a bit unsteady, tend to ride preferably on the drops, which is the position I find the most comfortable.


90% of the time in the drops, certainly when cornering and also adding a bit more weight on the front wheel whilst doing so.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I agree with the auxillary brake levers. I had them on my road bike when I commuted to work, they were a real help cycling in town. Alas, when I changed the bars to compact I gave them away.


Also for pot hole spotting on roads you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## Old jon (1 Jun 2020)

Last weekend I was given a new to me shed. Thank you neighbour! And for the first time in a while I saw both bikes in close proximity. There was a difference in saddle height, visibly so. Tape measure put to use, saddle on geared bike lifted. Had to take it out for a test ride, didn’t I?
But I was patient, and waited until today. Forty two miles later I can say that the alteration has worked, not so much a test, maybe closer to a celebration? Made this man happy anyway, and wondering why it took me so long to check something this simple.

Anyway, the ride is the thing. The new usual, Holbeck, City Square and out along Kirkstall Road to the bottom of Cardigan Road, then start going up. Headingley, cross the Ring Road and bear left onto Otley Old Road to stay on a rising road a bit further. There is a new mini roundabout just over the crest that I have probably ridden across four or five times, things become easier. Turn left to stay on Otley Old Road, up that sharp rise by the farm. Turn right at the crossroads with the A658 to enjoy the descent of Pool Bank. Did I say the sun was shining? And the fields were green?

Cross the River Wharfe and shortly afterwards turn left on the road to Leathley. And turn left again, crossing the Washburn. The road then climbs to Farnley, it is the only road so I climbed as well. A nice swoopy downhill into Otley is next. At the T junction turn right for Billams Hill, which goes up to the left turn onto Weston Lane. Not a surprise to find that after more uphill, this takes me to Weston.



This side of the Wharfe valley has the best road, the views are wonderful, and it drops nicely to Denton Bridge. Which I crossed to use the big road back to Otley. Sort of busy this morning, in patches. Take the bypass to almost the bottom of Leeds Road and pedal up that to cross my outbound route at the Dyneley Arms on the way to Bramhope. The building site on the way out of here still has the pond, still a mystery. Turn left to ascend Kings Road, then right turn at the top to travel through Adel.

Once back on the A650 things just go downhill, in the best sense, that is. There was a roadworks induced queue between Headingley and Kirkstall, but else that no hindrance in the last few miles of my journey home. Even the traffic lights were kind. Have to smile at that.

One map, and the ups and downs . . .


----------



## colly (1 Jun 2020)

Mid morning ride in the sun.
Out about 10.30 ish and I made a point of making of making as little effort as I could. No sweating, no heavy breathing. I did quite well and the most I detected was a very gentle glow. Given that I was being cooked in strong sunlight I thought that was just about OK. Local lanes and familiar roads but being done at a very leisurely pace added something different.














A few views of Eccup Reservoir looking very blue and somewhat down in levels.
And one of 'The Boys. I often stop and have a word.





A plotted route again of 20.3 miles and 900 ft.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/49980980


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2020)

Well it counts..Only seven miles,just to test the legs.Out on to the second busiest road around here. Then on to the inner ring road..Got some speed up then,then went off road via Meanwood Valley Trail,,not a good idea on best bike.In to Meanwood Park,checked out if cafe had opened it has take away only,that will do me,,the home.It counts,,then five more miles on the turbo..Nest week i aim for Otley and it's wonderful park,and a pie from one of the two great butchers,the one with the shortest queue,,that is if they will serve an outsider.


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2020)

After 30 rides in the last 31 days, I'm taking a couple of days off to get my mojo back and recover from saddle soreness. Cue the next batch of one week's cycling laundry:




Enjoy your rides everybody. Keep posting some of those great pictures and write-ups.
_Donger_


----------



## ianbarton (1 Jun 2020)

Very hot yesterday. My usual Market Drayton loop. It didn't start too well. I was just about to start out when I saw a cyclist lying on the road at the T junction of Wilkesley Lane and Heywood Lane. here were a few people around her sheltering her from the sun with parasols. I wandered over to see if I could help out. She had skidded on the pebbles at the junction, come off the bike and injured her elbow. She didn't have any other obvious injuries apart from a graze on her arm where she had landed. It looked as though the elbow was dislocated and she was at the point where the pain starts to kick in. 

We did offer to carry over the road to the shade under the tree on the grass verge. I think from her conversation she was a first responder or paramedic. She was adamant that she didn't want to be moved or have any pain killers. The ambulance hadn't arrived after about half an hour, so I left her in the care of the others. She had been very unlucky to suffer a serious injury. She couldn't have been doing more than 5mph when she fell off.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> After 30 rides in the last 31 days, I'm taking a couple of days off to get my mojo back and recover from saddle soreness. Cue the next batch of one week's cycling laundry:
> View attachment 526794
> 
> Enjoy your rides everybody. Keep posting some of those great pictures and write-ups.
> _Donger_


I have heard of a hankerchief tree (Davidia involucrata) but a cycle attire tree ? Latin names on a postcard please.


----------



## theloafer (1 Jun 2020)

a short spin to awaken the old legs as its over 2 weeks since last trip out ..over to Barnard castle did not see any sign of DC ..
and back by my normal lanes ... lots more traffic about today ..grrrrrr .... 43 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3547188487


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I have heard of a hankerchief tree (Davidia involucrata) but a cycle attire tree ? Latin names on a postcard please.


I think it's a Maglia Cyclechattia.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (1 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> I think it's a Maglia Cyclechattia.


They flower well in good sunny weather apparently.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> Cue the next batch of one week's cycling laundry:


Always thought the majority of cycle kit should be dried on the shade.


----------



## itboffin (1 Jun 2020)

In my lunch break trying out some new shoes/cleats so lots of stops to adjust oh and a saddle sore in a very unforgiving place along with a punchy headwind out, its was difficult what to focus my attention on


----------



## JPBoothy (1 Jun 2020)

I decided to have a child free ride on my own today and set off on my Single Speed for a very enjoyable couple of hours. I did 32mls in all but had definitely underestimated how hot the sun was though  .. I even remembered to take a few photos this time but, I seem to struggle to attach them for some reason so I'll have to contact the experts.


----------



## derrick (1 Jun 2020)

Another ride, another mate. Great 54 miles in the sun, roads i have not ridden for a while, was great to have another catch up. Got back home had a couple of beers with the socially distance neighbours, the kids where out playing on there bikes. I got them to have a go at track stands. They really enjoyed it.so a good afternoon had by all.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/EMBAhj1dY6


----------



## wafter (1 Jun 2020)

Today was supposed to be a rest day, but it felt wrong to be lying prostrate on the sofa inside when it was so nice outside so I went for a float on the ofo.

Rode to Sandford on the tow and cycle paths, back through Littlemore and the Iffley road before exploring Aston's Eyot. For those who don't know (as I didn't until recently) it's the place on the opposite side of the river to the tow path between the boat houses before Donny bridge as you head out of town.. inhabited by all those people you see sat in clearings in the bushes on the other side of the river that you see when walking up the tow path and think "how the fook did they get there..?" 






Not that you can tell but in the background is the boathouse and little bridge on the tow path between Iffley meadow and Donny bridge..

When leaving I passed another sorry looking ofo on Donny bridge road if anyone local fancies a project; it has a different frame to mine and appears to be a single-speed with V-brakes; guessing from the inferior spec it's potentially an earlier one but who's to say. Was tatty but potentially worth rescuing.. 







After that I headed home through town; resisting the pull of the chippie as I've already gorged today and don't want to make it worse with a ton of carbs.. although I could smash some chips and cheese now!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2020)

I rather spontaneously decided to ride into Freiburg today, on the basis that I really should visit the city as I've lived just outside for a month. It turns out the city is a lot quicker to cycle into than I thought.

They have trams. With some seriously bright colour schemes:






This is advertising that Freiburg will be officially 900 years old this year

It also has lots and lots of cycleways, which are direct, and link up to other cycleways, and _hardly ever_ send you somewhere you think you're going to die.






this is a bit confusing because I've lived for over ten years by Stuttgart which treats cyclists as pedestrians with wheels, so the cycleways are generally on the pavements and you have to watch the pedestrian lights. Freiburg treats you like a car with pedals so I suddenly have to follow traffic lights.

Once in Freiburg I did the touristy thing. This is the Martinstor, one of the most famous sights in the city, which is why I kept this photo despite it being a bit rough:






Apparently the city council compromised with the fast food chain occupying the gate: they were allowed to put their name outside but not in red and yellow...

After pretending to be all cultured:






...and sampling some more of the cycle infrastructure, including the rather wonderfully named "Wiwili Bridge" (Pron: Vee-Vil-Eee) which is a "Bike street" connecting the two sides of the city for cyclists and pedestrians...






I decided I'd experienced all of city life I wanted for a while and headed back north. It really is astonishing how fast you can get somewhere on a bike when there are direct, well signposted cycleways...

Unfortunately, this advantage doesn't help if you then take a wrong turning and get lost in a random field somewhere...






Still, I've established there is a fairly direct and ridable route into Freiburg. Now all I have to do is make sure I follow it next time...


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2020)

A quick trip into town to do some shopping, no mucking about, straight there and back 5.80 car free miles.


----------



## theloafer (1 Jun 2020)

just back from a short trip up the road visiting 5 other friends for jolly good chin wag ...great to see all are well and in fine spirts
https://www.strava.com/activities/3549131058 just short of 13 miles


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jun 2020)

Still hot and sunny with a bit of a breeze and I decided to try some new lanes. Set off on a regular route to Myddle, turning down Lower Road and onto Merrington, Old Woods, Fennemere, Eyton and into Baschurch. Through Baschurch to Marton, Weston Lullingfields, Lower Hordley, Lee where I was back on familiar lanes into Ellesmere where the few shops that were open looked quite busy, up Swan Hill by the Mere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Bettisfield, Northwood and back home. Went through some lovely little villages which I had never been to before and some I hadn’t been to in years without getting lost, with very little traffic and not many people. 34.58 miles @15.9mph. 









Goals at the stud farm near Bagley and the view from Weston Lullingfields.


----------



## Wookee (1 Jun 2020)

Pah! far too many picturesque snaps on here for one day... Combining cycling and work ie getting paid while cycling always makes for a pleasurable ride I find. I can't really call it commuting as I work from home and I only go out to meetings so when I had to be in Highgate this morning for 0830hrs I couldn't think of a better way to get there.
Over the M25 which was sporting some nice tailbacks and into the quiet(ish) roads of Enfield. Not many other riders out considering the time of day except for some leisure guys and by the time I reached south of Enfield Town I didn't see any for ages. Had my first go along Cycle Superhighway 20 and I wasn't overly impressed - I'll talk you through the problems with bus stop bypasses one day if you're really bored. Then into Haringey where I could pick up the New River path all the way to Alexandra Palace. If you don't know it, Ally Pally is at the top of a ruddy great hill and mt granny ring combined with my ability meant I had a we break and stroll up the second part of the hill. Once up it was a simple route across Muswell Hill to Highgate where I got to chat to a roads engineer about these works for half an hour.




Exciting stuff! Not quite as exciting as the trip home where I got to experience the palace hill in the other direction.

25 miles all told with surprisingly few idiots to report


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Jun 2020)

Wasn't going to go out today, but the late evening sun and cooler temperature coaxed us out for an hour or so... found a new path up to Medburn.


----------



## colly (2 Jun 2020)

Sunny morning. Early up. What's to do ?
A jaunt up the A58 to Wetherby, on up to Walshford and The Bridge Hotel. Into Cattal by way of Hunsingore. Right and south over the little bridge and down past Bickerton, into Thorpe Arch and Boston Spa and home by way of Bramham and Thorner.
I am off out for the day so just the bare bones. No pics.

33.6 miles and 1550 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/50024268


----------



## ruffers (2 Jun 2020)

Not a big ride today, just a small 3 mile trundle up and down a bridle way near me. I fitted some now clip in pedals this morning and cleats to my new shoes. This was my first venture riding clipped in so nothing to strenuous. Was happy with my effort clipping in and out.

Enjoy the glorious weather everyone and happy cycling. 🚴🏻👍🏻


----------



## JPBoothy (2 Jun 2020)

ruffers said:


> Not a big ride today, just a small 3 mile trundle up and down a bridle way near me. I fitted some now clip in pedals this morning and cleats to my new shoes. This was my first venture riding clipped in so nothing to strenuous. Was happy with my effort clipping in and out.
> 
> Enjoy the glorious weather everyone and happy cycling. 🚴🏻👍🏻
> 
> View attachment 526953


It becomes second nature quite quickly really once you remember that you can no longer just coast to a stop before un-clipping. Sounds obvious I know, but we've all done it. I still get caught out (after 20+ yrs of using SPD's) by not leaning my bike far enough towards my un-clipped foot 'when at a standstill' and then over balancing towards the clipped in foot


----------



## ruffers (2 Jun 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> It becomes second nature quite quickly really once you remember that you can no longer just coast to a stop before un-clipping. Sounds obvious I know, but we've all done it. I still get caught out (after 20+ yrs of using SPD's) by not leaning my bike far enough towards my un-clipped foot 'when at a standstill' and then over balancing towards the clipped in foot



I think I will definitely do that, I imagine it’s very easily done and only takes a moments lapse in concentration.


----------



## SGG on a bike (2 Jun 2020)

We cheated a little today and threw the bikes in the back of the pickup to drive down to Thorpeness/Aldeburgh for a gentle ride around the area. Technically, just a little top up ride after this Sunday's run where Mrs SGG smashed through her goal of 10 miles and went on to do 12.5 with a brief stop for a few minutes. That's couch to current in around 10 weeks for her. Smashing job and so proud of what she's achieved. We got back from a slightly hilly (for Suffolk) 7 mile ride yesterday and she said, "well, that didn't take long" when we got back.

Anyway, back to today...
Aldeburgh 










Thorpeness






We had a little treat from Two Magpies Bakery as they had just taken some freshly baked Sausage Rolls out of their over and the aroma was too much to resist!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jun 2020)

A warm ride this afternoon, venturing to the edges of Dartmoor.
At the back end of Cornwood there was a marvellous cockerel and his girls in the road.
Theough Harford and down to Ivybridge before going up the lump to Westlake.
Home via Bull and Bear. 
I then saw my second Newton Ferrers Red Kite.

25 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3552579482


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Jun 2020)

An extended home commute in the heat with a backpack....Sweaty Betty!!!!
25.4 miles with an average of 15.1 mph, lovely ride.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2020)

Second day of June and the ebike got a surprise as I fitted it with battery as for the first time since the fifth day of May; its motor whirred into action on a mere 3.5ish mile round trip to work to collect some papers. In the late morning heat of today so it was definitely a case of letting the motor do the work on at least half of the vertical U shaped route. The Defy did not take kindly to being abandoned and somehow managed to have a fight whilst I was away with a floor pump and a Karcher extendable lance
It had been out yesterday evening on what transpired to be a repeat of Fridays Penny Pot-Menwith-A59 ride; not the intention but the easterly was still far stronger than forecast and was keeping the wind farm well occupied. Three photos from that 15.51mile ride, the less than highly exacting Burley Bank




Heading east on Menwith Hill Road; the very blue grey distant hillside is the Hambleton Hills on the far side of the Vale of Mowbary (aka York). The wind had despite the temperature resulted in a long sleeve jersey being donned with the shorts which proved ideal as the ride went on, and somewhat more appropriate than a cyclist I had just over taken in a short sleeve but with Movistar longs on.




Passing the wind farm on the A59


----------



## JPBoothy (2 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Second day of June and the ebike got a surprise as I fitted it with battery as for the first time since the fifth day of May its motor whirred into action on a mere 3.5ish mile round trip to work to collect some papers. In the late morning heat of today so it was definitely a case of letting the motor do the work on at least half of the vertical U shaped route. The Defy did not take kindly to being abandoned and somehow managed to have a fight whilst I was away with a floor pump and a Karcher extendable lance
> It had been out yesterday evening on what transpired to be a repeat of Fridays Penny Pot-Menwith-A59 ride; not the intention but the easterly was still far stronger than forecast and was keeping the wind farm well occupied. Three photos from that 15.51mile ride, the less than highly exacting Burley Bank
> View attachment 527087
> 
> ...


Whose that in front of you?


----------



## theloafer (2 Jun 2020)

as the weather was still nice went and had lunch with karon at Billingham then over to Darlo to see my mate Walter.. then as i was in Darlo thought i might as well call and see my bro...busy day and only 42 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3554105424


----------



## wafter (2 Jun 2020)

Knowing that the weather is apparently supposed to turn gash tomorrow I wanted to get out today to minimise consecutive days spent stuck inside the house.

I'm apparently still recovering from Sunday's sizeable effort so it had to be a steady one, while I have a plan forming in my head for a longish ride down south so it made sense to do a bit of a recce in that direction. For once I actually planned a route; marking out a 38 mile loop on google maps and memorising the place names as I roughly knew where I was going and couldn't be arsed to acquire and upload a .gpx file..

The first few miles were marred by my HR monitor playing up; which I can't complain about too much as they battery had been running low so I stopped to replace it (causing me to re-start my ride as killing the power also killed the pairing with the GPS unit). It still seemed a bit dicky; possibly due to a lack of moisture on the strap but after giving it a good lick it appeared to start behaving itself 

Three of Leonard Cohen's finest albums lined up to set an appropriate pace, I headed out south-west through Cumnor, Eaton, Appleton, Hinton Waldrist and Hatford... cutting the corner off the intersection of a couple of roads by nicking off down a short bridleway. This yielded a lot of wildlife (butterflies, bees, a dragonfly a rabbit and plenty of songbirds, amongst others) but also a lot of bumps.

I continued south past Stanford-in-the-Vale then south-east through West Challow and on to Wantage, where I snapped the bike as watched over by Alfred the Great in the town square, as a homage to eltonfrog's similar image a while ago. My phone really does a sterling job of making everything look cack, but I mustn't grumble as it's probably outlasted your typical smart phone many times over..






I used this stop to swap my water bottles; the one pictured being an old one pressed into service while my normal ones soak in bleach solution; however in my haste to make this one serviceable I evidently didn't rinse it sufficiently - leaving its contents delicately citrus flavoured thanks to the lemon washing up liquid used 

Thankfully I'd taken a 2nd bottle in my rucksack... and not in my 2nd bottle cage as I'm still doing battle with the crappy suppliers over the poor quality of the Topeak ones I bought recently..

I continued east through Wantage and Ardington, West Hendred and Harwell before hanging a left at West Hagbourne; not before I'd stopped for a bit of shade and a picture next to the nice village pond 






This was just after I'd had an odd interaction with a flatbed.. it passing me some miles back and the passenger shouting something at me while leaning out of the window. Given the prevailing attitude of the occupants of such vehicles I thought he was having a go but didn't hear what he said, so just mimed confusion and carried on; the wagon turning off a short time later. A couple of miles down the road it passed me again; blowing the horn this time - but more in a friendly two-stabs kind of way and it gave me enough room so there didn't appear to be any aggression involved. Perhaps he just liked my shorts..

I continued North through Didcot, picking up the bit of NCR5 I recently discovered while down here last time. I followed this through Sutton Courtney and tried to continue on the bridleway out the other side, but it was closed. Thankfully there was an alternative a bit futher up the road and I took this to the outskirts of Abingdon.. looping CW around the ring road to Radley then back into town on NCR5.

Approaching Donny bridge on the tow path the water looked increasingly inviting, so I popped over the bridge to the boathouse where I found the pontoons to be quite sparsely-populated for some reason, so I took the opportunity to dip both ends of myself in the water. Liberating my feet from the tight, sweaty cycle shoes they'd been in for the past 3hrs and plunging them into the water was arguably the best bit of the ride 











I chilled there for a few minutes before drying my feet off as best as possible and continuing on my way. By this point I'd travelled around 43 miles so I minced around town for a bit to push it up to a little over 50.

En-route I passed what's left of (IIRC) the uni's zoology building; lamenting its destruction as I'd come to love its uncompromising brutalist architecture during my early years in the city. This is now all that remains:






After this I made my way home the long way, for a total of about 52 miles (including those lost due to the HRM issue) and 1070ft at about 13.4mph and 113bpm; about 60% of the ride being in zone 1 and the vast majority of the rest zone 2.

Despite having apparently expended a whole day's worth of energy I wasn't ravenous when I got home (I suspect due to my low carb intake as it makes me much less governed by hunger and have found similar after past rides). After a shower I popped to the shop and upon returning had a dinner of dressed salad, fish fingers with melted cheese, a couple of soft-boiled eggs, chopped up toasted seed loaf and a big dollop of Greek yoghurt; which unsurprisingly went down very well 

Today's ride was generally pleasant if very hot (jury's out as to whether I've overcooked my slaphead) and marred by some pretty stupid driving - a couple of needlessly close passes and at least three absolute dickheads who overtook me on blind bends... another sign that things are getting back to normal, then 

I also saw a good few other cyclists; including one distinctive older chap in yellow with lots of hair who I passed twice (both times as we were heading in opposite directions) hello if this was you!

Anyway, I think that concludes today's thrilling instalment.. definitely having a day off tomorrow!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Whose that in front of you?


No idea, flipping annoying, could not get pass, then all of a sudden would disappear only to reappear when least expected


----------



## ruffers (2 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Knowing that the weather is apparently supposed to turn gash tomorrow I wanted to get out today to minimise consecutive days spent stuck inside the house.
> 
> I'm apparently still recovering from Sunday's sizeable effort so it had to be a steady one, while I have a plan forming in my head for a longish ride down south so it made sense to do a bit of a recce in that direction. For once I actually planned a route; marking out a 38 mile loop on google maps and memorising the place names as I roughly knew where I was going and couldn't be arsed to acquire and upload a .gpx file..
> 
> ...



great write up, congrats 👍🏻


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2020)

I haven't been doing long rides since we went into lockdown. Most of them in fact have only been 15-25 km in length. 

Half of these rides are up and down the flattish valley roads on my singlespeed bike. 

The other half have been short sharp shocks on my CAAD5, which has gears low enough for me to tackle the brutish climbs which go almost straight up the sides of the Calder Valley. My last 3 rides have each packed about 500 metres of ascent into only about 20 kms. For those of you who don't 'do' metric - about 1,650 ft of climb in 12.5 miles. Yesterday's ride was slightly harder than that - 514 m in 19 kms or 1,685 ft in 11.8 miles.

This evening's ride started off with some flat kms and one moderate hill, but I had a rush of blood to the head as I came into Mytholm** (Hebden Bridge) on the A646. I turned left up Church Lane to tackle the monstrous climb of Mytholm Steeps. How bad is it...? Well, the first km _averages _15%! The easy 10% sections are a relief from the 15% ramps which themselves are relief from the 20% ramps, which in fact are easier than the horrid 25% ramp. The climb continues for a long way beyond that ramp but the rest of it feels easy compared to that first tough km.

For obvious reasons, I didn't stop to take photos but this wobbly video taken by someone else lets you see 90% of the climb. If the rider was not on an e-bike then (s)he is bloody fit - I was in survival mode for the entire km. I did the first 800 m as slowly as I could to save myself for the 25% bit but that still hurt _a lot! _I reckon I was at 90-95% effort there. I don't like to do that final 5% any more - I don't think my ageing heart could take it! 

Take a scenic trip up the climb and imagine me suffering... 




** NOT _Mytholmroyd_, of flooding fame! _Mytholm _is on the Todmorden side of Hebden Bridge rather than a few kms further along the valley on the Halifax side.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Jun 2020)

Yesterday: first ride on the Trek since modification, so a shakedown, really. Quite a bit of gear twiddling necessary , annoying as it was a breeze to set up on rhe stand. Was ok after a few tweaks, although the front mech played up again later. I seem to be having a negative thing with front mechs lately...
Usual NCN 27 south, All well bar this surprise just south of Grenofen tunnel. 




Also discovered at this point that the Wahoo app had been twiddling its thumbs and uninstalled it. Back to MMR...
Went about a third of the way up the ramp at Leg O'Mutton, then turned, assuring 11 miles total in the bag. No other usable figures.
Nice to be on the Trek, it's a comfy ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jun 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

After three days off the bikes resting I had another go at the challenge ride. I was up early and out on the road before 7am with the Galaxy this time. Sunscreen was remembered so no need to turn back.

It was a great morning and pleasantly warm right from the start. I had a bit of a moment less than three miles in when, turning into a junction, I went wide to avoid cornering over a drain cover only to find the loose gravel instead. The front wheel washed out but luckily I was going slow and got a foot down quick which stopped me from ending up on the deck. That made me a little wary for the rest of the ride.

Pushing on through Exford's Green and Arscott I varied the route from last time by heading to Shorthill and Nox where I took a lane I've never been along before. Apart from an unexpectedly steep climb out of Nox and a bad surface under some trees it was a pleasant place to ride and I noticed there is a cafe at a campsite en-route which might be nice to try when the current crisis is over.

This lane brought me out near Shoot Hill and back onto the route from last time to Ford, Montford Bridge, Shrawardine, Wilcott, Great Ness and Baschurch. The short stretch on the A458 was slightly less busy than last time (the advantage of not losing half an hour going back for stuff). The lanes through Shrawardine were as quiet as expected but the road to Great Ness and Baschurch was surprisingly busy making it a bit stop-start as I met large vehicles. Leaving Baschurch I encountered the moron of the day; As I was about to take my position approaching a traffic island they went for an overtake, then swung round to the left as though I wasn't there. I was _not _intending to go left. I don't often yell at motorists but I did this one.

Yeaton, Walford Heath and Merrington were up next. I paused for a bite to eat in a gateway with a view then carried on to Plex, Hadnall, Astley, Haughton and Upton Magna. On the previous attempt I was starting to struggle with the saddle by this point but no issues on this bike, which make it possible to enjoy this section more. The cafe at The Haughmond Inn is open for takeaways and a group of cyclists were gathered making the most of this. It did look odd to see them standing so far apart to chat.

At Atcham there were people on the little shingle beach and I notice that a tree has come down since I was last here - fortunately falling into the river. I got along fairly well through Cross Houses, Berrington, the King Street crossroads, then turning south for Cantlop, Acton Burnell and heading for the climb to Folly Bank. I hadn't seen very many cyclists out so far but started to notice more on this stretch. Another snack stop was taken at the foot of the climb then I gently plodded my way up, getting overtaken by a guy on a gravel bike who left me behind very rapidly.

Cardington, Gretton, Longville and Hughley were next up. I was swinging round to head back north again and into a strengthening headwind. Fortunately this was offset by the gradient mostly being in my favour. From Hughley I headed through Kenley Common and in the direction of Harley, which I shy away from at the last moment to head back towards Harnage Grange, Harnage, Cound, and back to Berrington. It was mostly uneventful along this stretch apart from meeting a couple of motorists who could have been in a _little _less of a rush. The climb to Harnage was slower than I've been used to due to the extra miles in the legs and I had to slow for a vehicle down the other side. The flag of the day at Cound was the Royal Standard - Her Majesty must be in. 

At the A458 junction another cyclist was stopped opposite to take a phone call. Personally I'd have got off the carriageway for that. I was only on this road for a very short stretch this time, aiming for the lane that goes straight to Berrington. I was glad I had gone this way as I could see that there were traffic lights and a big queue just beyond where I turned off. I also couldn't help noticing that the white Lamborgini that had overtaken me just before I turned off only had one brake light working - it's as if if the driver wanted to be a police magnet.

Back at the King Street crossroads I headed for Condover this time. Another rider overtook with a friendy greeting here and again disappeared off into the distance. I saw a few more cyclists on the way through Condover then at Ryton paused at the viewpoint for my lunch. Another rider was just preparing to set off from there when I arrived and we had a brief chat - he was headed for Church Stretton.

For much of the ride I'd been worried about whether this route would actually be the distance I needed for my challenge. As I headed to Longnor, Acton Burnell and Cressage I got more confident that I'd judged it right and that I should have a little to spare so shouldn't need to be adding any extra bits near the end. The legs were tired and the saddle feeling a bit firm now so I was quite slow up the climb through Eaton Constantine and Uppington. The descent along Bluebell Lane was into the wind but seeing another rider ahead my enthusiasm spurred me on to get down on the drops and give chase. I did catch and pass them before the end of the lane and then ruined my illusions by fluffing the down shift and having to scoot over the crossroads by foot.

The worst of the day's undulation were now over and all I had to do was get home. I did take the longer way to Withington (just because) and plodded my way back to Upton Magna, Atcham (the little beach was very popular by this point) and Cross Houses. At the traffic island the approach was wet, which it hadn't been earlier and as I pulled onto the island my back wheel stepped sideways suddenly which was a bit of a shock. I took it carefully for a while and wondered if it had been a diesel spillage but it evaporated off the tyres quite quickly and I didn't notice an oily smell.

A last snack stop would probably have been a good idea but when the cyclist I'd been deliberately avoiding overtaking pulled into the very gateway I'd been thinking of stopping in, I thought I'd rather just have the last swig of water and keep going. (Not feeling chatty by this point).

The last stretch from Condover to the main road was into the wind but by making use of the drops I kept the cruising speed up around 15mph.

Job done with 103.34 miles at 13.9 mph average and never more than about 12 miles from home. Overall time with the stops was approx 8 hours and 45 minutes.







A little out of focus but does show off how nice it was early on. Taken at Arscott.





At Yeaton.





The view to the Breidden from my first snack stop near Bomere Heath.





Atcham. That tree was still standing when I was last here.





Second food stop before tackling the climb to Folly Bank. Caer Caradoc in the background.





Approaching Berrington for the second time this trip.





Lunch stop at Ryton. Don't know why, but the camera was convinced it needed the flash for this one.





Looking to the Wrekin from near Acton Burnell.





A pause for a drink on the way to Uppington.





Also from near Uppington, a view to the Haughmond (right of shot).


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Jun 2020)

theloafer said:


> a short spin to awaken the old legs as its over 2 weeks since last trip out ..over to Barnard castle did not see any sign of DC ..
> and back by my normal lanes ... lots more traffic about today ..grrrrrr .... 43 miles
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3547188487
> View attachment 526811
> ...


I thought I recognised the bridge over the Tees at Whorlton, been over there a few times when we have stayed not far away from there. Nice to see it with blue sky as well. The last time we stayed near there we had gales (Sept 2018).


----------



## theloafer (3 Jun 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I thought I recognised the bridge over the Tees at Whorlton, been over there a few times when we have stayed not far away from there. Nice to see it with blue sky as well. The last time we stayed near there we had gales (Sept 2018).



its on my main ride loop .a round about 40 miles 
if i call in at Barny for a bacon butty and coffee..a fav bridge of mine


----------



## GetFatty (3 Jun 2020)

Been going to Biggin Hill every day this week to get fit. On the commuting bike at the mo which is flipping heavy but the rides have been good. One numpty bus driver this morning in Bromley. She was at the bus stop so I indicated and started to pass. She waited until I was level with her window before pulling away from the bus stop and keeping speed so I couldn't get back into my lane. Some choice words were said


----------



## Shearwater Missile (3 Jun 2020)

theloafer said:


> its on my main ride loop .a round about 40 miles
> if i call in at Barny for a bacon butty and coffee..a fav bridge of mine


Lovely part of the country. We stay in a cottage on the main Darlington - Barnard Castle Rd, at Whorlton. Never taken the bike though.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

Another utility ride today on the hybrid, needed some groceries, so a round trip to Didcot. Blumen windy on the way out, and a cross/tailwind on the way back. It’s trying to rain today but it’s not doing it properly, it’s the annoying type of rain, the sort you can feel but it ain’t making anything wet.
6.26 miles, another journey when at one time I would have used my car.


----------



## footloose crow (3 Jun 2020)

*3 June Coast 2 Coast*

I sing to myself when cycling. I usually can't remember the correct words - or change them - and sing the same verse over and over. Not very loud. That would require a greater allocation of breath than I have.

Today was a song from before I was born. How do these songs seep into your consciousness? It was written by two guys in Nashville Prison apparently and sung by Johnnie Ray. 

_Just cycling in the rain
Getting soaking wet
Torturing my heart
By trying to set a Strava PB_

I may have some of the words wrong. The corona spring has ended here in the far south west tip anyway and today is gloom and patches of drizzle. Not rain really. And I am not soaking wet. But round it went, over and over in my head for two and a half hours. 

The plan is to cycle into the wind first so I head for Perranporth through green hued light beneath overhanging trees and then up onto the high plateau of mid Cornwall before plunging down to the sea. The lanes are narrow anyway and the profuse growth of campion, cow parsley, nettle and bramble, sycamore and ash along the hedgerows has made a bike width just right for navigation. I brush the hedges' grasping hands as I lean the bike around bends, the ferns and flowers grazing my neck and shoulders. Don't think about cars coming the other way - just listen carefully and enjoy the rush of moving fast and being at one with the bike. 

The wind is moving the branches high up in the surrounding oaks and beeches but down here deep inside the tall hedges I am hardly aware of it. It is only when I crest a hill that I feel the full force of the northerly and pull the zip even higher on my top and hunch over the bars. There are days when hills feel hard and days when they feel really hard. Today is just hard. Focusing on the road a few feet ahead, mind in neutral and spin as I used to plod up Alpine mountains kicking steps in the snow, brain in neutral. Best not to look ahead and see what is left of the hill. Stay in the moment, lungs burning, mouth open, calves complaining. The summits arrive more quickly that way and then it is onto the drops, hands off the brakes, my new gravel tyres that spread from fork to fork with hardly a gap just roll over everything, absorbing the hurt the road wants to give me without passing it on. Lean left or right and the bike follows the apex of the bend smoothly. I love this. 






Perranporth is empty again. The cold wind has kept visitors away. That and the 6am knock from the police on the windows and doors of vans and motorhomes that were parked here last week. The lifeguards are back and I am pleased because these Cornish beaches are dangerous. Once you have been pulled by a rip into the break zone of six to eight foot waves, pushed down to the sea bottom, mouth filled with water, not sure which way is up, coming up for air just in time to be rolled over again by the next set, you really appreciate the helping hand of a lifeguard.





_Gravel tyres work on sand too_

Perranporth marks the first coast and as far into the wind as I want to go. Now I can run down the coast to St Agnes with the wind behind me although there are no coastal views, just Cornish lanes twisting and turning, rising and falling with one sharp ascent of 10%. In and out of St Agnes, no time to stop. The sky has turned black and rain is beginning. The north wind trying to find the gap between the arm warmers and sleeves. And succeeding. 

Turn south west now away from the north coast with the wind on my starboard quarter. A great direction for a sailing boat and quite useful for me. The Bissoe Trail crosses my path and on a whim I turn down it. This is the line of a very old railway. Rails of slate, horse drawn wagons. Once this valley was the richest in the world with copper, tin and silver and lead being mined and taken to the coast for export. Now the mining path and railway is a rough cycle trail. Some of it is gravel, some of it is quite rocky with large stones and tricky drops. A good test for my new tyres and they are fine. The frame tells me that it is not a gravel design and creaks and ticks and rattles. I could slow down but the trail is empty and I don't. Speed is the drug.





_The better bit of the trail. I didn't stop on the worse bits._

On behalf of Cornish Tourism here is a public service announcement. The Bissoe Trail runs from the south to the north coast (and vice versa) and is 11 miles each way. There are tea shops, cafes and ice creams at both ends plus a lovely beach at Portreath. I reckon it will all be open on the 1 July. Best on a mountain bike or hybrid. 

Off the trail now and into the creekside village of Devoran for a rest on a bench and a biscuit. It has all gone rather well today so far but then I have had the wind behind me and been going downhill for the last 30 minutes. It won't last. 






Lets follow the single track lane that itself follows the edge of Restronguet Creek, opening up views across the mud flats exposed by the retreating tide and in the distance a faint glint from a grey sea. The lane is quiet today and with the wind on my back for a while longer I can hit mid 20s, exulting in the ease of the cycling. Restronguet Creek runs into the Carrick Roads that is part of Falmouth Harbour and then comes the open Atlantic. I can't see the open sea but I know it is only a mile away and I am content that I have reached the south coast. 






I have forgotten the steep slope and subsequent long uphill that follows and the wind is no longer my friend. Bottom gear, focus on the road a few feet in front of the wheel again, startled by a shout from some runners I didn't see or hear. I need to look further ahead but when I do, my heart sinks as the road increases in gradient and disappears behind a bend. Above me the trees are swaying to a tune that I cannot hear. I am still singing _Cycling in the rain _to the rhythm of my thighs as they dip and rise to the level of the cross bar. 

A long steep downhill, hands off the brakes, frame vibrating from the chip and seal surface, crashing on small potholes that my retinas fail to see as the light switches from under tree gloom to open sky brightness. I try to relax my arms but it is hard when you need to hang onto the bars to avoid being thrown off. Eventually I brake. 

Another steep uphill follows touching 15% and then downhill into Truro. Bars of sunlight appear between clouds now and the roads are drying. I have had enough for today though and have passed the symbolic 50k/32 mile point already. Through the busy Truro traffic and up Tregolls Hill once again and home. Tomorrow promises to be even windier as does the forecast through to Sunday. Down in the hedges I seem to be able to avoid the wind. I wish I could avoid the hills so easily.


----------



## ruffers (3 Jun 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *3 June Coast 2 Coast*
> 
> I sing to myself when cycling. I usually can't remember the correct words - or change them - and sing the same verse over and over. Not very loud. That would require a greater allocation of breath than I have.
> 
> ...



what a post 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Donger (3 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> ..... It’s trying to rain today but it’s not doing it properly, it’s the annoying type of rain, the sort you can feel but it ain’t making anything wet....


Funny, I went out for a loop with @Dark46 today in similar conditions, and we both described them as "near perfect". It may have been raining, but only enough to keep you cool, not enough to actually get you wet. I made sure I dried my chain after the ride to avert overnight rusting, but other than that I wasn't bothered at all by the light fret. Did a great little loop taking in Haresfield, Whitminster and the little hamlet called Milton End that I discovered on my last ride. This time there was no white donkey, no bull, no ducks in the pond, but there was a huge, friendly boar and a big Gloucester Old Spot sow with a little group of cute little piglets. Even though we headed back into the wind, this felt a really easy ride, and I was pleased to have completely got rid of my saddle soreness after spending 2 recovery days away from my bike. 26.3 miles in great company.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## colly (3 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I haven't been doing long rides since we went into lockdown. Most of them in fact have only been 15-25 km in length.
> 
> Half of these rides are up and down the flattish valley roads on my singlespeed bike.
> 
> ...



Nice one Colin. Not many videos give a true impression of how hard a climb is.
I think that one does.

You will have to include Mytholm Steeps on one of your rides.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2020)

colly said:


> Nice one Colin. Not many videos give a true impression of how hard a climb is.
> I think that one does.
> 
> You will have to include Mytholm Steeps on one of your rides.


I have thought about organising a post-viral tour of the tough climbs around Hebden Bridge and Todmorden. I think I saved a GPX file somewhere. I'll search for it later.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jun 2020)

Damp day today. It looked like the light showers would ease in the afternoon so I headed out for the standard Ashleworth loop into a minor bit of wet. Blimey the roads were slippy. Just enough wet to make them iffy but nowhere near enough to wash them properly. No riders about today and little traffic. Bit of a head wind on the return leg but all good in the end. 47 smiles


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Jun 2020)

Just a couple of 3 milers for me, rare to be able to cycle, but car changeovers were called for, so I took the Brompton to work.
Not much, I know, but at least I managed to get a very little cycling in whilst at work, which is always good.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2020)

The forecast rain failed to appear and it turned out to be quite a nice afternoon here instead. Too nice to waste at home so I did a bottlebank run and a bit of shopping on the Bootzipper. Out over the rail line and along Blofield Track to Walton and up into Felixstowe where the backpack was emptied of various bottles, then a tour of Felixstowe before heading back inland and a mixture of on & off road routes through Falkenham, Kirton, Bucklesham and into Ipswich for the shopping - some rolls & filling for dinner from Lidl. Then home again through Nacton & Levington after a nice, relaxed 32 miles & 2.5 hours out.


----------



## wafter (3 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> After three days off the bikes resting I had another go at the challenge ride. I was up early and out on the road before 7am with the Galaxy this time. Sunscreen was remembered so no need to turn back.
> 
> ...


Epic work - well done 


Awaking to the grey sky and sporadic rain outside the window today burst the bubble of two months of cycling utopia. Browsing the news over breakfast only served to reinforce my existing misanthropy; the disgusting, selfish actions of a diverse cross-section of society appearing even more stark against the background of the genuine solidarity that seems to have bloomed in the face of the virus; now replaced once more by division, irrationality and hate.

My "day off" was spent elongated on the sofa; deflated, totally unproductive, learning many new reasons to be ashamed to be human and eating my own body weight in pork scratchings and chocolate 

The only apparent saving grace of the change in the weather was the fresh rainy scent drifting in from outside and by the time I'd eaten dinner I was thoroughly sick of my little box of misery so headed out for a quick spin on the CdF.

Despite yesterday's 50-miler my legs felt good; probably due to its sedate pace, post-ride stretching and improved fitness. With Alice in Chains' Facelift providing the soundtrack I headed down into town, south along NCR5 and found myself on the Thames path heading towards Abingdon.

Given my mood this was an exercise in defiance - attacking the pretty horrible surface of the first stretch and resulting in aching fingers and the loss of yesterday's DIY water bottle; requiring a fair stretch to be re-covered to find and collect it. I still had the biden containing yesterday's impromptu weak lemon drink in my rucksack so ditched its contents, half-filled it from my flighty placcy bottle and put the previously polluted recepticle in the cage as it was far more secure than its DIY counterpart.. thankfully the taste of the washing up liquid went with the bottle's previous contents and I was back on my way.

The perpetual threat of rain was reminded by the dark clouds rolling across in front of me, which combining with the gusting wind served to further intensify the atmosphere and draw me closer..







By the time I'd got to the boat house the weather front had moved on somewhat and the sky in front of me looked a little more optimistic, if still uncertain..







A few miles later I'd run out of Alice in Chains so I popped out the headphones and contented myself with the sounds of the wind in the trees around me and crunching loose, dry earth beneath my tyres 

Arriving in Abingdon I doubled back along the cycle path; which was blissfully completely empty - another benefit of the change in weather. Smashing it along this relatively smooth surface felt good; my legs strong and no doubt well-fulled thanks to today's gluttony.

I headed back to Kennington through Radley and then across to Sandford; by which time it was getting convincingly dark so I cracked out the head torch and fired up the rear light. Onward to Iffley then back through town and home.

By the end I'd done a bit over 23 miles and 300-odd feet at 13.4mph and 137bpm. I'm glad I went out but tbh am still restless and to an extent feel like I've not quite done enough to thrash myself better (EDIT: after a shower and writing this post I now feel appropriately rinsed  ). I apparently expended around 1100kcal so that should at least offset a decent chunk of today's comfort eating.

This ride has served to remind me of the value of evening / night excursions and how much nicer the world is when you're not forced to endure the presence of others so I'll be looking towards more in future - especially as the post-lockdown muppets are increasingly taking back the streets during the day.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I have thought about organising a post-viral tour of the tough climbs around Hebden Bridge and Todmorden. I think I saved a GPX file somewhere. I'll search for it later.


Found it... _Extremely_ tough! A guesstimated 2,500 metres of climbing in 104 kms (8,200 ft in 65 miles), much of it at 10%, 15%, 20% and even some 25%. I just rerouted it slightly to _reduce _the climbing to that total, and to include a cafe stop just over half way through.

The profile looks like this (cafe stop shown by red spot)...







Something to '_look forward to_' at a more sociably responsible post-virus time...?


----------



## colly (4 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Found it... _Extremely_ tough! A guesstimated 2,500 metres of climbing in 104 kms (8,200 ft in 65 miles), much of it at 10%, 15%, 20% and even some 25%. I just rerouted it slightly to _reduce _the climbing to that total, and to include a cafe stop just over half way through.
> 
> The profile looks like this (cafe stop shown by red spot)...
> 
> ...


Yes well.............if the virus doesn't get you this should finish you off nicely.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

You may recall dear reader that the other day I rode to Wallingford where the Empress Matilda was ensconced when she escaped from Oxford Castle. Well, my ride today took me amongst other places to Sutton Courtenay, where it may interest you to know it is believed that the young Matilda was born in the Manor. She was the great Granddaughter of William the conqueror you know, her first husband was the Holy Roman Emperor Henry, when he kicked the bucket leaving her without issue at the age of 26, she married Geoffrey of Anjou, who was 15 and with whom she had a load of kids including Richard the 1st & King John.

I also visited church graveyard in this idyllic English village and there lies the body of Eric Arthur Blair, better known to you as George Orwell.

also

Herbert Henry Asquith, who, as you jolly we’ll know was a British statesman and Liberal politician who served as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom from 1908 to 1916. So quite a busy old place was Sutton Courtenay.




A threat of rain in Moreton.





I love the brickwork on this old barn




Yet another photo of Wittenham Clumps




The Norman Hall adjacent to the Manor.




Got to have George’s grave in B&W really.




HH Asquiths rather grand tomb.

A nice 21 miles but a bit cold and the ol’ current bun has gone AWOL. Still, at least it didn’t rain. Roads have got busier though and a lot twuntish driving.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2020)

Out for a spin this afternoon on the Raleigh using my Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Condover route.

The legs haven't recovered from the last ride just yet as was shown very quickly as I climbed Lyth Hill at the start. Dropping down to Condover though they started to loosen up and I got along at quite a good pace to Berrington and Cross Houses. Turning off at the island in Cross Houses it looks like it _was _diesel that I rolled through that made the back tyre lose traction last time. There is a very clear oily residue left all across that side of the junction - that must have been a bit dicey in the rain yesterday.

I'd expected a headwind on the way to Atcham and Upton Magna but it wasn't too bad. I was noticing though that after riding the Galaxy last, the saddle on the Raleigh now didn't feel quite right (a bit too far back) so paused for an adjustment. From Upton Magna the wind was clearly helping as I fairly flew along. I overtook some other cyclists and made good progress through Withington and on towards Walcot. A rather large pickup was getting a shift on along this lane and I was glad to meet it just at a passing place.

Bluebell Lane is a steady climb in this direction and I'd hoped the wind would help but it didn't seem to much. I let an HGV with trailer pass on the way to Eaton Constantine then almost immediately regretted it as it kept having to stop to squeeze past other vehicles. They were much quicker than me when the road opened up though. The temporary lights at Cressage Bridge have been against me every time I've been this way lately and were again today. Someone has had a moment on the corner and ploughed through the line of cones on the bridge.

I was flagging a little on the climb up Shore Lane then had the wind against me much of the way to Acton Burnell. To my annoyance it stayed a headwind to Longnor (I thought it was supposed to be a north-westerley ) and was _still _in my face as I turned back northwards.

Another minor saddle adjustment at Condover seemed to help on the last bit. We'll see whether I still think that next ride. The Team Pro was always quite sensitive to adjustment so I don't expect it to be right straight off.

I'd been through a few small showers on the way round and could see more dark clouds up ahead as I headed homewards. I did beat the rain by a few minutes and was glad I did as it was quite heavy and lasted a while

35.1 miles at 14.9 mph average. Not as many cyclists out today due to the cooler weather but still good to see.





Crossing the River Tern at Walcot.





The road to the Wrekin at Uppington.





A slight deviation to a gate with a view near Longnor.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (4 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> You may recall dear reader that the other day I rode to Wallingford where the Empress Matilda was ensconced when she escaped from Oxford Castle. Well, my ride today took me amongst other places to Sutton Courtenay, where it may interest you to know it is believed that the young Matilda was born in the Manor. She was the great Granddaughter of William the conqueror you know, her first husband was the Holy Roman Emperor Henry, when he kicked the bucket leaving her without issue at the age of 26, she married Geoffrey of Anjou, who was 15 and with whom she had a load of kids including Richard the 1st & King John.
> 
> I also visited church graveyard in this idyllic English village and there lies the body of Eric Arthur Blair, better known to you as George Orwell.
> 
> ...


Did you notice the grave of David Astor behind Eric Blair`s grave ? David Astor was the third child of Waldorf Astor and Nancy Witcher Langthorne, so I have just read. So even more history there.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2020)

A ride to Ugborough today. Out along the coast road, the sea not looking quite as blue as the last few weeks.

From Flete I rode up the ridge road and then to Ugborough.
From Ivybridge it was up the big lump to Westlake. Home via Bull and Bear.

26.26 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/3562800174


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Did you notice the grave of David Astor behind Eric Blair`s grave ? David Astor was the third child of Waldorf Astor and Nancy Witcher Langthorne, so I have just read. So even more history there.


Yes I did see it, and photographed it, but it was blurred so I deleted it. There’s quit a few we’ll known people in that churchyard.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (5 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Yes I did see it, and photographed it, but it was blurred so I deleted it. There’s quit a few we’ll known people in that churchyard.


Thanks for all that history, I really enjoyed reading about it. I had`nt realised about the Astor connection. I had seen something a month or so back about the Astor`s, perhaps on one of the antiques programs. Seeing your photo prompted me to look them up.


----------



## Old jon (5 Jun 2020)

Ah, splittery splattery rain outside. But, by the time I am ready to pedal, there is blue sky visible. Between the rainclouds. I rode the fixed away, but should have thought a bit first.

A painful Achilles tendon put me off riding on Wednesday, so I was not going to wimp out this morning, but I really should have thought a bit. Before reaching Holbeck the decision was made to ride down the side of the Aire, ‘cos it is rather flat that way and leaving home at seven it should also be quiet. So, into the wilds of Hunslet and find Crown Point Road is still closed. Further on then, to Old Mill Lane which goes to the riverside and a convenient bridge to reach the other side.

Ride downstream, past Thwaites Mill to Skelton Bridge. Not sure about the name, but cross the canal here, the path ( wow, it’s the Transpennine Trail ) is now between river and canal until Fishpond Lock is reached. Cross the canal there or ride on mud to Woodlesford. On my tyres, cross the canal. Through Woodlesford and on to Lemonroyd Marina. The world is waking up and moving about a bit now, traffic on the bridges I ride under.

After the next lock canal and river share a single waterway again. The trail goes on and I took the next bridge across, sort of by Methley. Keep riding downstream, thinking ‘Do I really want to go as far as Allerton Bywater?’ Not really, a bit further along, the far end of Mickletown, is another bridge. And another decision. OK, ride home on the same tracks. Scenery looks different from the other side, a few dog walkers were about and an occasional cyclist travelling in the opposite direction. Home after twenty steady miles, very pleasant, and a grin ‘cos the heel feels, umm, reasonable.

Absolutely forgot the video, the elevation thing is just about a straight line, and the map, well, see for yourselves . . .


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

Went up to The Ridgeway again today on the mountain bike (it’s never been anywhere near a mountain never mind up one) . 

The Ridgeway is said to be Britain’s oldest road having been in use for at least 5000 years, it used run from Devon to the Norfolk coast, today it forms part of a national trail from Avebury in Wiltshire to the Ivinghoe Beacon in Buckinghamshire about 87 miles. 

Anyway I can join it at about three miles away from here and today I only rode about eight miles of it, when I got to a Streatley I headed roughly in the direction of home, visiting the Thames at Moulsford at The Beetle and Wedge by the stretch of river immortalised in The Wind in the Willows, and Jerome K Jerome’s Three Men in a Boat. A beetle, is an old term for a maul (or hammer) used with a wedge to split wood.

From there I went to Cholsey, and along one of the off road bridleways/byways that are prevalent around here back home. 

A much nicer day today but very windy. A smidge over 19 miles.





























The Beetle & Wedge


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2020)

Outran a storm on the way back from work today. You can usually see three layers of hills there on a clear day.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Jun 2020)

John B and Pete M turned up for a socially distanced ride. Mrs 26 joined in too. We took the easy way to Martley where Mrs 26 peeled off for her own route homeward. At Stanford John headed back as he wasn't feeling too good. At Eastham we headed for a new lane by Frith Common. Nice lane for sure. Dropping through Mamble we aimed at Neen Sollers and Milson. Then at Hints I recognised the climb over the Common and up to the main road. We had to drop away a bit to take the lane by Dhustone to the summit of Clee Hill and the radar golf balls on the top. We found a fairly sheltered spot for our sarnie munching and to admire the stunning views. We began our return by dropping steeply to Bedlam and more steep descending to eventually bring us out on the main road. We were only had yards of that till we could turn for Knowbury and then take another fast downhill to Caynham. I was back on known territory now as we crossed the Teme at Little Hereford and climbed to Leysters and on to Bockleton. It was fairly straightforward for Bromyard and the Frome Valley before climbing out for the run back along the Leigh Brook.
We rode through some stunningly scenic countryside today. The gusty and strong wind made things quite difficult at times. My back played up painfully today which limited my pace on the hills. But those views from Clee Hill were just amazing. 82 smiles and a goodly amount of climbing over 7,000 feet.


----------



## wafter (5 Jun 2020)

Today's ride was to be another utility trip to the homestead, via the now standard route made up mostly of NCR5.

I intended to leave at about 16:00 as this was when the chance of rain was forecast to be lowest; however as the afternoon rolled on the changing forecast, sporadic showers and ominous clouds in the general direction I was heading meant I ended up sat on my hands for a few hours. During this time I used a freshly-found piece of software to download all of Thomas H's epic Techno mixes from Youtube for the journey 

Forecast said rain at 18:00 and all good by 19:00, however it looked clear at 18:00 so I chanced it.

Not in the best of moods I rolled into town to get some cash; thankfully the smackhead who approached me while I was waiting for the machine to spit out my slavery-tokens kept her distance and gave up on her pitch when she saw I'd got headphones in. Not feeling very charitable currently and I'm certainly not going to give money away only to go straight into the pocket of some scumbag heroin dealer.

Headed north out of town with the strong gusting wind mostly across me, but with a reasonable 12 O'clock component too. Mixed it up with what few cars there were over the Peartree roundabout as the cycle paths are sh*te and I resent getting off every two minutes to cross the carriageways.

By the time I'd got to Woodstock I'd become consciously aware of how nasty my drivetrain felt - as soon as acknowledgement of this fact ascended beyond my lizard brain I instantly hit the brakes and checked my rear derailleur. Sure enough after waxing the chain yesterday I'd _yet again_ managed to route it outside the retaining tab on the cage 

So now I was stuck with a bike that I needed to fix as riding it any further would cause more damage to the cage. In the end I managed to split the KMC link by holding it above / resting one hand on the chainstay while gripping the kinked chain and applying downward load with the 2mm allen key on my multi tool. This wasn't before I'd spent a good few minutes shredding my fingers trying other methods.. at least they'll heal, unlike my RD. On the up-side it only took me 10 miles to realise my cockup this time, what the cage already damaged (although dressed down and re-painted) after my last cockup. I definitely need to create some sort of fail-safe routine whenever I've refitted the chain..

Relieved to be back en-route but still narked at my own stupidity _again_, I continued along the cycle path. At a break to cross a road some utterly selfish prick had parked their car in the mouth of the opposite path's entrance, blocking it almost completely so one wing mirror got a slap for the priviledge. I was close to letting all the tyres down tbh - wtf is wrong with people?

A bit further down I sounded my bell well ahead of time to make my presence known as I approached a woman and her two tiny fluffball "dogs". She used the advanced warning I'd given her to do precisely sod all, allowing one of the little rats to run right in front of me meaning I had to bother the brakes. To add insult to injury in true tiny dog fashion the gobbly little swine then chased me yapping furiously. In retrospect I wish I'd given it a dousing from my water bottle but thankfully for my rodant-esque foe my brain doesn't work that quickly.

The rest of the journey was fairly uneventful and I managed to avoid the rain save a few spots blown over from a passing black cloud.

All in all 24 miles and 800ft at 13.7mph and 138bpm - significantly more exertion than last time due I suspect to the slight headwind component and my less-than-stellar state of mind; although that's eased a bit now in the afterglow. Finger's crossed the weather holds over the weekend or I'll be stuck in the village of the damned


----------



## C R (5 Jun 2020)

It was windy today, but hadn't done a proper ride all week, so I went out for my Kempsey, Croome, Wadborough loop.

I had the wind against me up to Kempsey, then side/tail to Wadborough, and then again head all the way home, this last bit was hard work. Nice ride, though, and got a photo of my bike with the radio telescope at Defford.


----------



## pjd57 (5 Jun 2020)

Tonight I went round the block a few times with our grandson.
He's been cycling now for a few weeks and wanted me to take my bike rather than walk beside him.

We both loved it. He's still 3 and I'm 60 years older


----------



## ruffers (5 Jun 2020)

pjd57 said:


> Tonight I went round the block a few times with our grandson.
> He's been cycling now for a few weeks and wanted me to take my bike rather than walk beside him.
> 
> We both loved it. He's still 3 and I'm 60 years older



great memories for you both 👍🏻


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2020)

Just a little short one....

that could be a description of myself!

Just a Battisborough loop really. cold and windy with a few raindrops . How different to last Saturday.

Only one thing of interest, a lady with a pony and trap.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3571441845


----------



## ruffers (6 Jun 2020)

Not much to tell from today’s ride, fancy starting commuting to work so I decided to do a test run. 5.5 miles there, basically through bury up Walmersley road to the quarry, ridiculous head wind nearly all the way 
Had a quick brew with my dad and a chat.
Then came home with a great tail wind and long downhill route.
My second outing today with my clip in pedals so again was happy with the performance.
I was back at work this week so not been out as much as previous weeks, but the weather wasn’t the best either.

Happy cycling everyone 🚴🏻👍🏻


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2020)

Went out shopping today. Of course it rained all morning then stopped just long enough for me to get to the shop, then absolutely widdled it down.

I still only have one bike at the new apartment at the moment so the touring/commuting bike is being a beast of burden:






Arriving back at the apartment with some really heavy panniers. That's real door-to-door transport, that is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jun 2020)

Second ride outside since lockdown. 

I'm not sure if I'm up to all day rides yet. Using the turbo has left me in good shape, but I'm not sure about endurance. And I'm not sure I even want to ride centuries at the moment so I headed off to the Greensand ridge near Sevenoaks and rode up and down the various hills there for a while.

I went up York's hill, home of the Catford CC Hill Climb which claims to be the oldest cycle race in the world, or something like that. I've not been up there for a while, and this was a reminder why I avoid it. My Garmin was showing 28% near the end. I think that's an over-estimate by a few % points, but it's very, very steep. Phew.

Lovely cycling weather. Sunny at times, but cool. A bit of a breeze but not a howling wind. 

Saw lots of groups out and about. One about as many as 12 riders or thereabouts. Lots of groups of four or so.


----------



## Willd (6 Jun 2020)

10 1/2 miles dodging the showers. Was ready to go at 11.30 - rain  gave up, waited until about 1.30, a few small puddles left and a bit gusty, about a mile left very dark clouds and thunder towards home, went as fast as possible, absolutely hissed down about a minute after I got back in the house, sometimes it works in my favour


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jun 2020)

After yesterday's outing it seemed like a good idea to take in a few miles to keep the legs moving. So I randomly rode around the local lanes. Lovely evening after a blustery showery day. The sun was bright and low in the north west as I pedalled the last few miles. And the roads were very quiet too. 32 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Jun 2020)

Windy here again today but not as bad as yesterday and no rain. Just a short ride round the local lanes starting to Northwood, Whixall taking a diversion down Maltkiln Lane to cross the canal over Starks Bridge for a change then rejoining the original lane onto Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, cross the canal again to Alkington, Tilstock,CotonWood,Coton, Quina Brook, Edstaston, Ryebank Foxholes where I stopped to try and take a picture of all the guinea fowl in the road but they all scattered, back to Northwood and back home just in time to collect our takeaway afternoon tea from the Moatshed. 20.2 miles @16mph. No pictures from the ride but a picture of afternoon tea .


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2020)

With the wind and rain today I wasn't intending to go out. However after a long overdue fettle of the Vodoo there was a long enough gap in the showers for an on & off road circular test ride of just over 10 miles around Trimley St, Mary, Trimley St. Martin, Walton and the back of Felixstowe Docks.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Jun 2020)

Announced my intention of going out for a pootle at after the showers cleared this evening to my 20yo son. Unusually he indicated he'd like to join his embarrassing aged father and we agreed something flat and easy paced was in order. 

Inevitably, a 15 mile time trial immediately ensued as he set off casually above 20mph, followed by my desperate attempt to hold his wheel up one of the more modest local hills. This was accompanied the sound of what I presumed was a steam locomotive attempting to overtake, but turned out to be my lungs on the point of rupture. 

The elastic never actually snapped but it was damn close. The worst of it is his languid riding style never varies regardless of effort. Assuming the bugger is actually putting in any effort, that is. Right, I'm knackered. Bed time.


----------



## geocycle (7 Jun 2020)

I waited for the morning rain to pass before venturing out. The Dales looked wet so had a ride up onto the limestone of Hutton Roof, before some very minor roads around Farleton fell. Then headed west via Heversham to the coast at Arnside. Although this is a very familiar area I managed to pick out some new roads which always adds to a ride. Two corona cafe stops from my faithful flask in 45 miles with 900m of climbing.

pictures show the church at Hutton Roof and a view toward the Lake District from Sandside.


----------



## KingswayRider (7 Jun 2020)

Odd loop today, taking in roads I don't normally ride...but tricky to describe on the monthly metric challenge page...drawing a line between the places detailed won't add up & it would take me forever to describe every twist & turn. Much more comfortable than last weeks 100k in blazing sun.
Hopefully another 100k next week with @Donger 

Anyway, todays meanderings...

https://www.strava.com/activities/3576964092


----------



## Donger (7 Jun 2020)

Today was meant to be a ride with a friend, but he wasn't feeling well this morning, so off I went on my own. I wanted to get another big hill done and get in a few miles before giving blood tomorrow, so I set off for Stroud, where I'd have a choice of valleys to climb. I stopped almost immediately for a chat with a passing clubmate who was just finishing his own ride. Once I got to Stroud, I turned left on a whim and cycled up past the fire station to the maypole at paganhill, where I hung a left for Ruscombe. A little annoyingly, I messed up a gear change of the brutal bottom section of the climb, and ended up pushing the bike for 50 yards or so. Never mind, I was always going to stop a few times at the tops of the little undulating ramps for photo ops. I very often spot deer quite close to the village, but today it was not to be.




The above shot was into the sun, so not so good, but you can just about make out Selsley Church, just below Selsley Common on the opposite side of the valley. This is a great little climb, with superb views across and up the valley towards Whiteshill. In this next shot you can see the upper part of Ruscombe following the road around a bend to the right up above:




The next shot was taken from somewhere near the middle of the line of buildings in the above shot:




.... and yes that _is_ a fig tree .... with figs on it too!
At the top of the village, the lane empties out at a T junction into the village of Whiteshill. My legs were shot by this point, and I didn't fancy the steep climb to the left up to the top of Haresfield Beacon. Instead, I rested for a moment on a bench on the opposite side of the road, before the long, steep descent back down to Paganhill. Avoiding as much main road as possible, I headed for Frampton via Stonehouse and the Stanleys. I have only recently discovered how nice the village of Leonard Stanley is, having always stayed on the main Frocester to Kings Stanley road before, instead of detouring into the village centre. It is actually a very attractive little village:








Back home now, after one decent hill and 32.9 miles of very enjoyable cycling and scenery. Glad I got that one in before the rain and before tomorrow's blood doning session. That always knocks my stamina back a bit for a few days.
Take care everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## C R (7 Jun 2020)

A fine looking morning for a ride today. Bright, but a bit chilly, so I wore a long sleeve under layer.

I woke up before my alarm went off, but faffed around a bit, and I still only managed to be out at 6:30. The plan was for a 40ish mile ride towards Bromsgrove, via Droitwich and back Hanbury and Pershore way.

Out towards Worcester through St Peters and Bath Rd, the air was coolish, and I was regretting not having worn tights, but I wasn't going back now. Got to Worcester in no time, but ended up catching every single traffic light in the centre on red, which didn't help my warm up. Finally past Foregate the lights started cooperating, and I could get into a bit of a rhythm along the A38. At Fernhill Heath I took Station Road to head for Droitwich avoiding the big A38 roundabout. I have been round some of the lanes in here before, but this was the first time in this particular one, and the view towards the hills around Martley are great.




Droitwich comes quickly, and now it is time to head for territory new to me, via Dodderhill heading towards Elmbrige, roughly parallel to the M5. Though it was only 7:15 by now, I had already lost count of the number of cyclists on the road, by the looks of it, some people seem to be sticking to their new found love of cycling. I was daydreaming a bit, and ended up taking the wrong turn, and having to backtrack, but I think I only added about a mile to my route. I eventually reached the turn for Upton Warren, which took me over the M5 heading towards Bromsgrove. The view from the bridge is interesting, with the motorway appearing to head straight toward the Malverns, and the Wychbold antennas dominating the immediate landscape.





Through Upton Warren now, and then a left on the A38 for Bromsgrove, and then a right to start heading back south in the general direction of Pershore. Instead of taking the direct route via Hanbury, I followed some smaller lanes to reach the Saltway at Bradley Green, and from there follow the lanes for Stock Green and Flyford. Now back in familiar territory navigation was easier, and I soon was reaching Bishampton. I have been along this lane often, but going the other way, so I had never noticed this view of the church tower.




You can just about make out the outline of the Malverns to the left of the picture. As I was there, I thought I would also take a photo of my bike with the gate and the church.




I was starting to tire a bit now, so took the last few miles a bit more slowly. After Bishampton came Throckmorton with the airfield, and then Pinvin. The work on the A44 junction is still not finished, and the turn is marked as left only from the Pinvin side, so I crossed as a pedestrian, and then continued via the ford to Drakes Broughton, with the final stretch taking me through Wadborough, Littleworth and past Norton church.

I am now managing longer rides without increasing the time I am out, as I am getting a bit faster, but I need a few more rides this distance to improve my pacing and resilience before moving to the next target of 50 mile rides. 43 and a half today, which takes the total for this year over the thousand mark.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jun 2020)

Just over 15 miles with Mrs A_T on the tandem out into the headwind and a satisfying fast run with it back home... we even found a new lane unridden between Ogle and Shrivington today!


----------



## figbat (7 Jun 2020)

A quickie today - fitted between the forecasted showers and to loosen some muscles and joints that are messed up from yesterday’s exertions of re-sealing the shower tray and digging holes in the very solid, clay and flint garden for Mrs figbat to fill with some plants.

First time out on my road bike for quite some months; I’ve been concentrating on MTB a lot recently. Anyway, 22 miles over local roads - the MTB work has definitely improved my stamina and strength as evidenced by the numerous PRs I picked up and overall average speed. After time on the MTBs the road bike felt so light, nimble and downright fast!


----------



## gavgav (7 Jun 2020)

After 6 days without a ride, mainly due to weather and also some long awaited short outdoor meet ups with family I’ve not seen for 12 weeks, I got out for an unexpected ride, this afternoon. The originally forecast rain didn’t materialise, the sun came out, with it being quite warm as well, and so shorts were donned, which was the correct decision.

Looped through Sutton Farm and then out to Betton Abbots, Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell and Frodesley, where I turned off at the cross roads and took a lane I’ve not ridden for a good couple of years. There is a nice fast descent, followed by a steep hard climb, then it levels out at Condover Industrial Estate, before a nice fast descent into Condover village. A bit of a traffic jam, just past Berriewood Stables, due to traffic negotiating a couple of ladies out on beautiful big horses.

Followed Lyons Lane, back to Betton and home with 17.0 miles on the clock and 13.4mph avg speed. I’ve got the coming week off work and so hoping to get out for a few rides, weather permitting. Should have been up at the coast, for Dad’s Birthday, this coming week, but that can’t happen and so need to make the most of things around here.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (7 Jun 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Just a little short one....
> 
> that could be a description of myself!
> 
> ...


Is that an e-ore quad cycle I see ?


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jun 2020)

To keep my run of consecutive days riding going a ride was called for . Initial plan was to be out early before the rain . Alarm some me at 0600 turned off and went back to sleep . Finally up at 0900 and it's now raining . Checked the weather app looks like 1300 gets a break . So pottered about had lunch finally ready at 1330 goes to get the bike and it's raining again . Hung around fully lyrcaed up until 1415 . Out the door on the Defy as it's got mudguards, start descending the hill and it starts to rain again are well I'm out now smile or so later it's stops raining . Headed out on my short Swithland loop got back to Cropston and decided to head away from home to extend the ride . Round the back of Bradgate park to Newtown Linford again turned away from home to Groby and back to Anstey and home 18.1 miles with 1180ft of upness in 1 HR 9 mins . Didn't really get wet which was a bonus another day ticked off


----------



## Shearwater Missile (7 Jun 2020)

Second day running that we`d had a cooked lunch and then I got a ride in. Yesterdays was 23.1 mile and todays 24.3. Actually I had an errand to run today, fit a new doorbell at dad`s that arrived yesterday. Despite the dark clouds this morning they never came to much. Decision time was which route to take to Elmswell. The shortest possible route would be just 6.5 miles but that is not cricket, is it ? Taking the wind direction into consideration I decided on Stowupland, Old Newton, Haughley, Shelland. By the time I got to dad`s it was 12.2 miles and a fair amount was into a headwind. I am back to cycling bottoms, arm warmers and base layers again and felt just about right at 13 degrees C. Now I don`t normally do an out and back but I did today just to break with tradition. I did`nt like the look of those clouds but then thought " I`ll be alright, it won`t rain until I get back". FLW. By the time I got past Shelland and before passing Haughley again the light changed to real gloom, it must have been watching the news ! By the time I got the other side of Haughley it rained and quite hard at that, oh buggeration. Hey ho, once you`re wet you`re wet. So I pressed on and retraced my route. My fine run of dry rides came to an end. In fact I can`t remember the last wet ride I had, perhaps not this side of the New Year, I have been lucky. Enjoyable ride maybe and at least taken total up to 1908 for year.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (7 Jun 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> 30 miles of backside hell today, dunno what's up with it but been annoying the ar-e out of me last few rides, spent more time out the saddle than in today. Couldn't wait to get home if I'm honest.


Different shorts ? Saddle moved ?


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jun 2020)

I haven't darkened these pages for quite a while. A shortage of enthusiasm, coupled with no rides of note despite riding most days I guess. I rarely stop for pictures now, and always felt this thread was better for having them. Today found me at Legoland, which was perhaps unsurprisingly shut. My kids have outgrown it, its all Thorpe Park and Alton Towers now. 41 miles before the rains came. Still enjoying the ex @vickster Van Nic, nice comfy mile muncher.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2020)

No nice piccies today, but a 10 mile MTB blat with Fondo Minor to dust off the cobwebs. Very acceptable in the evening sun


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2020)

@cosmicbike good to see you back, don’t be a stranger. You’re right though about photos, I feel I’ve cheated if I post here without a photo or two.


----------



## colly (7 Jun 2020)

Sunday afternoon shower dodging, gardening dodging, neighbour dodging ride.
Local lanes and familiar roads done on my fixed wheel. Nice ride but a surprising number of cars about even on usually quites routes. To add interest I made a point of not getting up out of the saddle anywhere. That wasn't quite as hard as I imagined it would be.
So it was 21.1 miles and 1200 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/50361505


Eccup reservoir after a couple of days light rain:





It's gone down a foot or so  :


----------



## MntnMan62 (7 Jun 2020)

I put in my longest ride in years today. 29.45 miles with 1,956 ft of elevation gain. Average temp was about 75 F. There were some good gusts which kept things cool and a little more difficult when heading into the wind. Pretty much a perfect day. Felt good. I definitely feel myself getting stronger with each ride.


----------



## Gunk (7 Jun 2020)

I feel ashamed to say that I’ve not done a proper meaningful ride for about a week now, a mixture of rubbish weather, finishing off my Raleigh project and being distracted with some motorcycling, forecast looks better next week so I’ll try and get out and put on some miles.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jun 2020)

Just a short Battisborough loop late this afternoon. 12 breezy miles with yellowhammers and honeysuckle 
















https://www.strava.com/activities/3579271193


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Jun 2020)

It was still windy here this morning but no rain and getting warmer again. I started out towards Loppington turning to Commonwood, Nonely, Myddle where my garmin decided that despite being plugged in and switched on last night it wasn’t actually going to charge and unsurprisingly the battery died, set Strava to run on my phone instead and carried on to Burlton, back to into Loppington, Brown Heath, Colemere, round the mere to Lyneal, Welshampton where I took a new route to Breadon Heath, luckily I wasn’t relying on garmin for directions so didn’t get lost despite the lack of road signs, picked up a familiar lane to Bettisfield, back to Lyneal, Loppington, Horton and back home. When I checked I had done 49.4km obviously this was too annoyingly close to 50km to leave it at that so rode to the end of the lane and back which took it to 32.76 miles . No photos due to my technological issues. Saw a few more cyclists out today and more cars than usual around Lyneal and Colemere.


----------



## wafter (7 Jun 2020)

after an acceptably productive weekend I'd planned to leave the homestead to return to the city early-mid afternoon, based on the weather forecasts which suggested a 10mph tailwind and a 10% chance of rain. By about 14:00 it was getting decidedly dark outside and a quick check of the forecasts revealed an immediate 50% chance of rain, worsening as the afternoon drew on 

Most of my stuff was already together so I made a swift departure before tempting fate further.. beginning the journey with an anxious start as I wasn't sure if I'd forgotten anything. While I'm generally waterproof I was only wearing a base layer and lightweight walking trousers with no waterproof clothing, so didn't fancy the prospect of getting drenched with 20-odd miles to go and a good wind blowing.

I headed south straight out of the village on the main road in the interest of saving miles and time; the dark clouds hanging behind me / to my right and I guess heading my way given the prevailing wind. At the next village I left the main road to cut across west and eventually join the NCR5, the brooding skies and threat of rain making for an atmospheric ride and driving me forward with a renewed sense of urgency and purpose; further aided by my epic techno soundtrack 

The rough bridleway leading to the cycle track was attacked fairly ruthlessly; maintaining speed to skip over the uneven ground while pro-actively weaving in an out of the deeper ruts and rougher spots, aided most of the time by the tailwind. I spent a lot of time out of the saddle, with hills being attacked with a nice bouncy tempo in time with the glorious rythm in my ears. These rough uphills made me particularly appreciate the STI shifters, allowing an effortless segway down through the gears with the minumum of movement and retaining full control over the brakes and steering. It pleases me that after years of using such shifters I'm still struck by how pleasant they are to use; something further enhanced by the 105's particualrly nice ergonomics and shift quality 

Despite the threat of rain there were still quite a few people on the cycle path; all of whom got fair warning of my approach and obliged in getting out of my way.. a few even managed to return my smiles or at least acknowledge my thanks. I did get stuck behind an older couple doing about 8mph and clearly in no hurry; I followed quietly at distance for a bit and once the path opened out to a section of double-track took great pleasure in blasting past them, feeling great to be piling on the speed having had to reign myself right in for a few minutes.

By the time I shot out the other end of the path at Woodstock I had a big grin on my face and felt fantastic; a welcome contrast to Friday night's misery at the same spot as I wrestled to remove and correctly refit my chain with no tools...

I continued through Woodstock, Yarnton, Begbroke.. across the peartree again which this time had a noticeable amount of traffic present. Once on the Woodstock road I cut across to Wolvercote with a mind towards crossing Port Meadow.

Until this point I'd been lucky that the rain had been limited to the odd spot, despite many of the areas I'd passed through evidently having recently had showers. Unfortunately while passing through Wolvercote the weather finally caught up with me. I carried on regardless, the mudguards doing a sterling job of keeping the ground water off me on the road, while thankfully Port Meadow's surface was still very dry as I imagine the rain was just soaking straight into the bone dry, cracked earth.

What I'd failed to account for in my route planning was the dust that the rain failed to damp down - the bike filthy by the end due to the dry particulates blown onto its frame and adhering thanks the rainwater present.

Leaving Port Meadow - the potatophone's under-cooked it but you get the general idea; pretty grim.






By the time I got home my clothes were fairly saturated and the rain had died back to almost nothing.. I contemplated washing the bike but instead figured I'd leave it (in the warm kitchen where it could dry off fairly quickly ) and brush off the bulk of the crap tomorrow.

This is the first time I've ridden the bike in the wet and I was mindful not to overcook the cornering on the fat slick tyres, while I know they'd be bloody useless in mud so I'm tempted to sort out some proper knobbly tyres for poor weather routes with a significant amount of off-road (assuming I have need / desire to ride the bike in such conditions). The bike did feel a little more sketchy on the damp cycle path than when it's bone dry and I think I'd quckly find myself out of my depths on the slicks had the track seen some proper rain.

When I got back I discovered a significant bloody scratch on the downtube; not the end of the world as it's thankfully only gone through one layer of paint although it looks crap and I'm at a loss as to think where I picked it up; unless I clipped something particularly hard and thorny down the cycle path. While irritating it's tolerable since the bike's no longer brand new and I find cosmetic scuffs arising from fair use / actual riding infinitely easier to stomach than damage caused by my own thoughtlessness or oversight. I'm still trying to find some touchup paint for the frame, but it's proving elusive..

Anyway, an enjoyable ride in parts spoilt by the last bit and paint damage especially. Thanks to the tailwind, overall downward gradient and my enthusiasm it was relatively quick for me; a bit under 22 miles (of which about a quarter was off road) and 640ft at 15.4mph and 144bpm. I reckon I've saved a whole £15 in fuel now on my trips home and back; so only another 250 round trips and the bike will have paid for itself


----------



## Stonechat (8 Jun 2020)

My first post lockdownride yesterday. Tried to keep away from main roads, town centres
Did 42 miles at really enjoyed it.

2 hr 32 minutes @ ave moving speed 16.7 mph.
MORE CLIMBING THAN I thought - 1463 feet

*https://www.strava.com/activities/3577023082#kudos

Only problem my Garminput this ride on 10th March!!*


----------



## Gunk (8 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> I'm still trying to find some touchup paint for the frame, but it's proving elusive..



Sorry to hear about the scratch, that would upset me as well!

Have you tried emailing Genesis customer services and ask if they can provide a paint code?

Or failing that, take your bike to a local car bodyshop and see if they can match the colour with one of their swatches. It will be an off the shelf colour, I doubt Genesis use a bespoke colour.


----------



## wafter (8 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Sorry to hear about the scratch, that would upset me as well!
> 
> Have you tried emailing Genesis customer services and ask if they can provide a paint code?
> 
> Or failing that, take your bike to a local car bodyshop and see if they can match the colour with one of their swatches. It will be an off the shelf colour, I doubt Genesis use a bespoke colour.


Thanks 

Helpfully Genesis provide the paint codes for all their models as well as a list of matches / equivalents (which sadly don't exist for my bike  ).

So.. half the battle is apparently won, I just need to find someone who supplies the necessary "RAL Effect" paint colours .This is so far proving a little difficult; I've emailed one place that does do RAL Effect however doesn't list mine.. finger's crossed!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2020)

Another trip down to the shops on the Whyte hybrid, a dull cool day so that kept the solar powered idiots off the cycle route and at least it’s dry today. For reasons I can not quite comprehend I felt compelled to go into the Starbucks and buy a hot chocolate and an almond croissant whilst there. I wish I hadn’t. I probably will not learn from this experience.

5.74 miles today ( slightly more actually but I forgot to switch on my watch) .

No ride photos today so here’s a photo of Frankie instead.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Jun 2020)




----------



## gavgav (8 Jun 2020)

Start of my week off work and I’d arranged for a ride with @Rickshaw Phil and his brother, Doug, this afternoon. It was surprisingly sunny and warm, so I donned shorts and t-shirt and headed up to their place, where they were ready and waiting for me.

We set off up Lyth Hill, which i’d not beenup in ages (since 21st January, Strava tells me) but it was the fastest I’ve ridden the segment up to the lower car park, which was surprising as I didn’t set off too energetically, due to Doug having not ridden much recently. It was pretty full in the car park.

We descended to the A49 and crossed it with ease, then headed through Condover and up to Ryton, where a drink stop and chat took place. Difficult to chat, when riding the bikes, as we were making sure the social distancing was being observed.

The lane down to Longnor was quiet and we then paused at the cross roads, where a very friendly couple were also on a ride and wished us well for the rest of our day.

We then set a faster speed to Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford, with Doug keeping up the pace and that was good to see.

There was a lot of traffic on this road and that continued to Cantlop and Betton Abbots, where we reeled in a much slower rider, passing them when it was safe.

The wind was behind us, on the final stint, to the junction for my place, where we parted ways.

Really nice to ride with Phil and Doug again, 19.7 miles at 12.4mph avg speed.

I’m out again with Phil, tomorrow, for something much longer 👍🏻


----------



## gavgav (8 Jun 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> I haven't darkened these pages for quite a while. A shortage of enthusiasm, coupled with no rides of note despite riding most days I guess. I rarely stop for pictures now, and always felt this thread was better for having them. Today found me at Legoland, which was perhaps unsurprisingly shut. My kids have outgrown it, its all Thorpe Park and Alton Towers now. 41 miles before the rains came. Still enjoying the ex @vickster Van Nic, nice comfy mile muncher.
> View attachment 528194


Good to hear from you again


----------



## gavgav (8 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Another trip down to the shops on the Whyte hybrid, a dull cool day so that kept the solar powered idiots off the cycle route today. At least it’s dry today. For reasons I can not quite comprehend I felt compelled to go into the Starbucks and buy a hot chocolate and an almond croissant whilst there. I wish I hadn’t. I probably will not learn from this experience.
> 
> 5.74 miles today ( slightly more actually but I forgot to switch on my watch) .
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

Just been out for 16 mixed miles, a bit of steady climbing and a little 40 mph downhill.

The numptys are out (not just me) I had one pass where the driver gave me plenty of room, the car coming the other way was not impressed though, I also had a lady try to undertake me at a set of lights, I was turning right, she left, there is only room for one (they were on red)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jun 2020)

As already reported, Doug, Gav and I have been out for an enjoyable ride on an extended version of the Acton Burnell loop. Very nice to be out in company again, even if things are a bit strange due to trying to do the social distancing thing properly.

I think Gav has covered the salient points so I'll just add that Doug is trying another different saddle. It was apparent that even though he preferred it to his own saddle, the B17N still wasn't the right one for him, so he's currently trying the standard B17 I had on the Kingpin and seems to be getting on with it a lot better. We'll see how things go over the next few rides but this looks promising. I'm hoping that if we can sort out the comfort it'll be easier to persuade him to keep riding and get his cycling fitness back.

19.4 miles recorded for me at 12.5 mph average.





Crossing Lyth Hill. It doesn't half look dry up here. We've gone from one extreme to another this year.





At the crossroads near Longnor.





A view to the Wrekin from Pitchford.


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Jun 2020)

Warm and sunny weather returned today and a different route planned. Started off to Loppington, Burlton over the main road to Marton, turned back to Myddle, Balderton, Harmer Hill, down Shotton Lane to Hadnall, over one of the tunnels the Sansaw estate have dug under the lanes so the cows don’t have to cross the road when they go in to be milked, Sansaw Heath where I got just past the main gates to Sansaw Estate to find a road closed sign. Normally I would ignore it and see if I could get through but it was just before a short steep hill which there was no point going up if I had to turn around, there was a diversion which I guessed would be up to Clive church which was a longer even steeper hill up a narrow lane through the sandstone so up I went, through Clive, back down to Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, back to Wem, Edstaston, Waterloo, Whixall and home. It was getting quite warm by the time I got back so hopefully summer is back.32.84miles @16mph. 















Pictures of Clive and Grinshill and the river Roden at Aston.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jun 2020)

Today's outing was a pleasant easy spin around a fairly standard route over to The Marcles. Weather was OK and the only thing to report was a buzzard hovering at height. Nice little leg turner. 51 smiles


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Jun 2020)

20 very much needed miles cycling home from working at home. Unexpectedly found a new pavé section nearby:

https://strava.app.link/g8HkR2uT96


----------



## wafter (8 Jun 2020)

Woke up miserable. Attempted to allay this by doing something productive; down to three eggs so an egg run it was.. after I'd finally dragged myself out of bed, brushed off yesterday's crap from the bike and re-fitted my questionably-effective chainstay protector with some bits of innertube inserted between it and the frame.

After a Tool-fuelled 9ish miles I got to the farm to find the egg-cupboard bare 

Not really wanting to go home I decided to take a nearby bridleway to see where it went, finding myself at a nice little clearing on the banks of the Thames just outside Appleton.. headphones out and the tranqulity of the location really started to calm me down. I lay on the bank for a while with my makeshift empty-eggbox rucksack pillow and watched the flies taking a hammering both from the fish and the swallows; which at times swooped so close to me that I could hear the air they displaced as they passed 







Peace broken by a passing chatting couple and never really recovered, I made my way to Appleton then down another section of unexplored road to Eaton village; finding a nice open bridleway that followed the banks of the Thames through fields to Farmoor reservoir. I followed the outskirts of the massive body of water for a while and took a peek inside - sadly finding cycling to be prohibited which is a real shame as it'd be a great place to ride 











From there I headed back into town and out the other side to the Baldons, finding a fantastic looking bit of bridleway outside Marsh Baldon. The weather had been pretty murky until this point but the sun really started to break through and this combined with the scenery really cheered me up 











As great as it looked the bridleway eventually petered out into a narrow, pretty cycle-unfriendly footpath with a lot of cramped gates that required the bike lifting over my head to clear them with one arm, while operating them with the other. The route was pretty poorly marked and I got lost a few times just trying to get to the nearest road..

Finally back on some tarmac I found myself in Chiselhampton and followed the road back to town then cross-country a bit to draw out the ride a little more on the way home, passing lots of friendly cyclists evidently heading out on their evening ride 

A mixed ride in many ways; mindset, terrain, speed and effort.. the lack of wind made a welcome change and it was nice to have more control over my output rather than being forced to put in more than I wanted to overcome headwinds. It also felt like my endurance / stamina was noticeably better; finding a lot more on tap when pushing my aching legs than I was expecting - although I'm not sure if this was maybe down to the lesser wind or yesterday's significant carb loading 

Ultimately I managed 51 miles and 1230ft at 13.1mph and 122bpm; the Polar software suggesting 2200 kcal burned - which should help offset yesterdays Ben and Jerry's "incident".. especially as I've been a good boy today having only consumed eggs on hippie bread before going out and a piece of gloriously reduced Waitrose port schntizel, greens and a fried egg for tea.

Having done over 70 miles in the past two days I'm wondering how enjoyable tomorrow's inevitable repeat egg run will be..


----------



## Mike_P (8 Jun 2020)

Even the sun appeared briefly as the Defy moved for the first time in a week around the Nidd Brearton loop, 12.48 miles. Outbound on the Ripley bypass three motorcyclists were in the lay-by; all made to depart but the third stopped waiting for me to pass. I waved him out. Is it an old bike or simply a cherished reg ?


----------



## Old jon (8 Jun 2020)

Old plunger sprung bike, colour could be Ariel or Matchless but cannot see enough to identify it.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jun 2020)

Old jon said:


> Old plunger sprung bike, colour could be Ariel or Matchless but cannot see enough to identify it.



Looks like an Ariel Square Four


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2020)

I set out to do the June 50 mile challenge ride this afternoon in most un-June like weather under grey skies and with a cold northerly wind needing bib tights, thermal base layer & arm warmers with the jersey. Over a mug of coffee this morning I devised a route which looked as though it would do the required mileage, but didn't bother checking the mileage with mapping software. Most importantly the first part was into the wind so that I'd have the benefit of the tail wind for the return leg.

Heading out on the usual Falkenham, Kirton & Newbourne run to Martlesham, then up Beacon Hill and turning off for the multiple down & ups through Little Bealings to Hasketon









Continuing roughly northwards and through Bredfield where there seemed to be some form of scarecrow competiton going on with various houses having displays outside, this being my favourite




The run northwards continued through Dallinghoo, Charsfield & Hoo where a short ride across to Monewden started the home run through Clopton Green to Tuddenham St. Martin and large amouts of open countrside with only the occasional farm building, house and space/time travel device to be seen




A short diversion through Westerfield and then back again to Rushmere St. Andrew where one of the duck ponds appears to have become home to a pair of moorhens and seven chicks




On reaching St. Augustine's roundabout which I know to be 9 miles from home, I realised that I would overshoot my target by a couple of miles so why not extend it a bit more and get in the June 100k challenge ride instead. All this needed was to go back home via Falkenham instead of Trimley St. Martin and a short loop round Felixstowe and back.
All done and I rewarded myself with a Magnum ice cream and a mug of coffee when I got home.


----------



## colly (9 Jun 2020)

Early out on local but less frequented roads by me. A cool morning but as fresh as it gets. I'm supposed to be retired but I have a busy day ahead and so it was back in for about 6.30.
Cross Gates, Colton, Woodlesford, Castleford, Allerton Bywater, Little Preston and Great Preston, Garforth, Colton Cross gates and home after a loop around the block. Plotted route rather than recorded.

25.7 miles and 1200 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/50435759


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Jun 2020)

I would like to say it is a nice day today, but it isn't. Dull, overcast and with a lot of dark clouds. Just ten miles for me mainly to test out my new tyre.


----------



## footloose crow (9 Jun 2020)

*8 June. The TLET*

The oncologist walks into the room. Under his arm is my X -ray image. I am trying to read his expression but he is in full PPE. We talk pleasantries for a bit. Is he softening me up? "So" he says " your lungs are pristine....see you in six months. Looking good."

I have been nervous for a few days. Nervous like an anxious cat walking through a dogs home, analysing every small pain, every intake of breath. I go home and think about what to do to celebrate and decide to do the thing I have been thinking about for a couple of weeks. The TLET. Truro- Lands End - Truro.

It is almost noon as I set off with a saddle pack full of food and two water bottles. I am still in the shielding group and have been reminded this morning that I have to continue avoiding shops and crowds. Well there are no crowds heading for Lands End today. Roads are back to being corona quiet and the ride is along lanes, still wet from yesterdays rain and still with a central line of gravel and debris along the centre. My new gravel wheels laugh at this tiny heap of rain washed debris until a bend where the front wheel wants to go a different way to the back wheel. Maybe I should slow down. 





_Green tunnels and dappled lanes_

After forty minutes I can see the north coast across the patchworked fields and the inevitable and iconic mine chimney and engine house silhouetted against the Atlantic, a blue stripe beneath a paler sky. To my left clouds are building and it is getting colder. Rain is forecast and all day it threatens but never reaches the north coast, simply wetting the interior and south. Madame Crow texts me a picture of heavy rain from home and I send her one of sunshine and some blue sky. 

Up through the mining village of Illogan on an unnecessarily steep hill, four square granite houses built on 18th century prosperity and now neglected with a Costcutter looking to be the centre of village life. Up onto the cliff road that dips and rises but is never more than a field away from the sea's edge and at times no more than a quick flick of the handlebars into oblivion. The signs put up by The Samaritans attests to the ease with which this part of Cornwall allows a quick exit from life's cares with a headlong plunge into the cold Atlantic waves. Today there are hippy vans with stove pipes projecting from the roof of converted mobile libraries and ambulances, hand painted with murals. They are always along here now in the corona abandoned car parks and lay-bys. I love this section and pause to look down to the sea a hundred feet lower and the coastline etched in this cloud tinged light into distinct bands of colour, more like a painting than anything real. 

I set Hayle as my initial target as Lands End was too far and I knew it would daunt me. But feeling good I spin through the town admiring the estuary with its rotting yachts and old fishing boats all sitting on the low tide mud, the light reflecting on the water and glistening sand. The next section runs from the north coast to the south coast at Marazion and I know I am close when St Micheal's Mount suddenly appears across the wetlands.






I have a saddle pack full of food and wet weather clothing and food is high on my agenda and Penzance is the next destination. I may or may not go to Lands End. We will see, but I do want some lunch as it is past 2pm.






Penzance is under a blue sky and warm sitting on the hot granite wall by the harbour. The Scillonian is dried out by the mole as it has been all year. No one has been able to go to the Isles of Scilly apart from residents and they are using the small twin prop plane or the cargo boat to travel to the mainland.






I text Madame Crow as I scoff the sandwiches. "Lands End next?". "Why not" she replies. So along the cycle path that follows the curve of Penzance bay and through Newlyn, the air sharp with a smell of fish and the harbour more busy with small boats unloading their catch than I expected. Past the Swordfish pub, rated as one of the toughest pubs in Britain with a toilet bin for needles. Deep sea fishermen and heroin seem to go together. A final glimpse of St Micheals Mount as I start the uphill behind the harbour and then along the coast, distant views of the Lizard and past the Penlee Lifeboat house, the scene of the huge loss of life in 1981when all eight lifeboatmen drowned on a rescue.






Mousehole is beautiful but quiet with the tea rooms closed and no tourists. June would be a peak month here and the harbour area crowded with older visitors avoiding the busy school holiday months.






There is a steep hill out of Mousehole. I know it is coming because we went down it a few weeks ago on a tour of West Penwith. I know it is sustained 15% for about half a mile, then 10% for a bit then a final 12-15% kick. I have been dreading it. Out of the saddle to begin, past houses stacked above each other looking for a sea view, each higher than its neighbour as the slope steepens. Then sat down, pushing against the back of the saddle, arms straight and not looking how far it is to go. It is less hard than I envisaged but hard enough and I am pleased to reach the top where a glance at the Wahoo tells me there is only sixty seven miles left to go. That's a 100k ride from this point!

The lanes go on, dropping down to Lamorna Cove and then twisting up and down the hidden valleys and sudden hills, past dilapidated farms and the granite squat villages clustered around a too big church. I can see the north coast again at Sennen village and I am on hallowed ground now for cyclists, the final run to Lands End and I notice later on Strava that I have gone from being 40th or so on the lanes to 2178th on this road. Lands End arrives with a downhill and I blast through the admission gates at 20mph. The car park is closed, the amenities shuttered and there is not a soul to be seen. The only sign of life is a plastic bag rolling across the gravel path that leads to the iconic Lands End finger post. Which is a little disappointing as the fingers have been removed and it is just a post. Now I will never know how far it is to John o' Groats or New York. But I know how far it is back to Truro - 51 miles. Madame Crow texts me to say it is still raining in Truro. It is rather warm here I tell her. 






It is past 4pm now and there is another 3-4 hours cycling so I don't hang about but head back, this time along the opposite coast hugging the north side and heading for Zennor. The road from Lands End to St Ives along the north coast is rated as one of the best drives in Britain and I would argue, without having been everywhere, that today in a corona induced traffic free afternoon, it is one of the top ten cycling roads as well. It is hilly in places and my knees are starting to complain. I worry about passing time, although it won't be dark until 9pm, as I only have daylight flashers, not night lights. I don't stop for food but hustle along the road, distracted by the broad sweep of the Atlantic to my left and the open moorland of West Penwith, studded with granite outcrops and dotted with gorse and bracken.






Back through Hayle and then Portreath. A halt for a gel and a cereal bar and then up the long uphill to Redruth. The evening is coming and with it this road appears to be used for racing and I have more close passes and near misses in twenty minutes than I have had for the last year. With relief I turn back onto lanes and up the final hill to the top of Truro. I know I can make it from here and the Wahoo is counting down the last miles to that 100 figure. I reach it a mile from home.






I slept for 11 hours last night and I will not be bothering the bike for a day or two. I have a new appreciation for endurance riders and am not sure if I could have done the another 40k to make it a 200k ride. Maybe somewhere flatter. But that is for the future.

So my first century and what did I learn? That you just keep turning the pedals and you get there eventually. That you eat a lot on long rides. That my bib shorts are not as comfortable as I thought. That it is a psychological barrier as much as a physical one and that the ability to absorb pain and keep going is as important as fitness and more important than the bike. Always another dream....200k next. But not this week.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jun 2020)

A different loop for me today, even got lost a bit...Had hoped to emerge along Crease lane and reverse my normal path along the Viaduct Walk/NCN270, but went wrong somewhere. Anyhow, new lanes seen.
One close pass and one _really_ close pass.
Very upsy-downsy, but then this IS Devon...
On the Trek, as the vintage 105 brakes have not yet arrived for the Scott.
Gratuitous pic of my bike under another bike.





Stats.


----------



## gavgav (9 Jun 2020)

Out for another Half Century Ride, with the very pleasant company of @Rickshaw Phil today. I came up with a route over the weekend and had kept it a mystery tour, for Phil.

It was cloudier today and quite cool, to start with, so I donned a windproof jacket, which kept the chill off. I met Phil down by a nearby pub and then took a meandering route out of Shrewsbury, where we came out at Bicton. The main road section to Montford Bridge, was fine and we then branched off onto lanes to Adcote and Great Ness, where we turned onto new territory, around the back off the Cliffe Hill and onto Hopton.

Soon after Hopton, we reached a road closed sign and so got the map out, to see what diversion options there were, which weren’t great. So we decided to head down to the works, that we could see in the distance, to see what the lie of the land was. We managed to walk the bikes around the closure, just squeezing past on the verge and continued on in the direction of Ruyton XI Towns.

I wasn’t entirely sure of my way, round these lanes and we soon arrived at the old A5, which wasn’t where we should have been! Quick check of the map and I’d turned us left at the previous t-junction, when it should have been right and so we doubled back and onto the lane we should have taken.

We crossed the Ruyton road, where a police car was in the lay-by, keeping an eye on people’s speed, down Abbots Lane and continued on the new territory to Grug Hill, Tedsmore, Haughton and Rednal, where we crossed through the old airfield.

The road to Hordley was busier than when I’d ridden it in the opposite direction, last week, before we joined the bumpy road to Tetchill. We had to get the map out again, to ensure we took the correct lane to Lee and then it’s quite a lumpy section over Spunhill, to Whitemere, where we paused for a photo opportunity





Next was Colemere, where there were quite a few people at the car park, with a few picnicking, including a couple with tables, chairs and bottle of wine. That’s how it should be done!!

I was on new territory again here, to Lyneal and Loppington. We had a funny moment, just before the village, when we came up behind a couple, walking, Phil rang the bell and they both danced in completely opposite directions, about 4 times, before choosing the left, with the chap pulling his coat over his head in embarrassment

In Loppington, we turned left at the pub, onto Noneley and Tilley, where we crossed the railway line, walking the bikes over the tracks, pausing for lunch on the other side. A train came through, just after Phil had said I wonder if a train will come past. 4 carriages and it was very empty, a sign of the continued situation we find ourselves in.

We crossed the first main road, down the lane towards Barkers Green, before turning onto the busy main road towards Shawbury. A couple of stupid overtakes from drivers, who didn’t plan ahead, into the path of oncoming traffic. We crossed the A49, fairly easily, continuing onto Shawbury and Roden, where another lane we wanted was closed! Again, it seemed passable, by bike, so we braved it, with just trenches down the verges and no sign of anyone working.

A few minutes beforehand, I’d been remarking to Phil that I hoped the lovely pub in Shawbury, was going to be ok through the crisis. A cyclist, coming from the opposite direction, asked me if she was ok to get through the closure and it was the landlady of said pub!! Good odds of that happening.

I was just starting to feel the legs a bit, now, but it wasn’t too bad, on the lanes to Rodington Heath, Upton Magna and Berwick Wharf. The rat run to Atcham included an unnecessary close pass from a transit. We crossed the river, via the old bridge and Phil pointed out a large tree, in the garden of the Malthouse Hotel, that had come down in the wind last weekend, into the River.

The final lumpy stretch over Chilton and up to Betton, was a pull on tired legs, before we overtook a couple of cyclists and so can’t have been doing too badly on the speed front.

We went our separate ways at my junction and I’d completed 55.37 miles, at 12.7mph avg.

Really enjoyable ride


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jun 2020)

@footloose crow ,A Cornish ton deserves a . Well done


----------



## wafter (9 Jun 2020)

Dragged myself out of bed "early" thanks to the critical egg situation; consuming my final two for breakfast.

I hit the egg-man's palatial country pile first, to find the honesty-shed once again bereft of what I was after. Another couple of miles later I reached the farm to joyously discover maybe two and a half trays left. One whole tray decanted into the five boxes in my bag, now six quid (20% price hike!) depositied into the honesty box and starvation-anxiety abated, I was on my way again.

It was a nice day and I dislike retracing my steps so I headed east out of the farm, shortly after making a spur-of-the-moment decision to head south to Wantage since my legs felt better than expected and being out on the bike's preferable to rotting at home.

From Wantage I headed east through Harwell to East Hagbourne - dubious name; lovely almost-comically-picturesque village. On my way in I passed fields of unfeasibly content cattle - a heard of heffers and calves running and jumping around for some reason, while those in an adjacent field reclined in the sun, their ears occasionally twitching to keep the flies off.

East Hagbourne's war memorial:






Next it was north around the outskirts of Didcot and onward to Long Wittenham; whose distant clumps were ogled from a farm track I'd mistaken for the bridleway and subsequently trespassed on.. 

Back-tracking I found the correct route down a wide, hedged path; my passage being accompanied by goldfinches, yellowhammers, blackbirds and wagtails flitting between the hedges in front of me. The track opened out into a cow field which gave a pretty bumpy ride, eventually hitting the Thames and following it west-ish for a bit.

I stopped at an appropriate spot to swill my face and arms with the cool water and watch the teaming wildlife around me - plenty of fry in the crystal clear shallows of the river as well as the odd dragonfly and damselfly.. I also spotted some sort of monument / folly on the other side of the river but I'm not sure what it was. It's immortalised in ten potatophone pixels in the terrible image below:






Unfamiliar, this spot seemed quite secluded.. however this turned out not to be the case as the journey to the nearest road proved short; punctuated by the somewhat disapproving looks of well-dressed middle-class picnickers on the banks as I hauled my sweaty, red-faced, panting carcass past their otherwise tranquil lunch.

From Clifton Hampden I continued north-east through Little Baldon and Chiselhampton, then north through Chippinghurst. The thin grey line on my head unit that signified a bridleway back onto the Wheatley road looked innocent enough.. but turned out to be a significant climb (in terms of both distance and grad - topping out at 12.7%) all on relatively rough / loose ground. It took me all I had to slog my way up it in the lowest gear, dodging the myriad butterflies that seems intend on getting run over or shredded by my spokes. I think they all survived though and it was nice to see so many 

Once I hit the road at the top I was drenched in sweat having exerted myself more than planned, but at least that aided the wind in cooling my probably-now-sunburnt lobster-face. I continued through Wheatley and on to Forest Hill and Stanton St-John, before finally admitted defeat and descending back into the city along Bayswater Road, through Headington and home.

Before leaving I was a bit concerned as to how my legs would stand up to the egg-run after yesterday's 51-miler, however they felt surprisingly OK at today's (mostly) low exertion levels.. so much so that I managed just under 54 miles 

The ride included about 1400ft of ascent and was completed at around 13.4mph; taking just over 4hrs at an average of 120bpm and apparently burning around 2100kcal.

If the Polar calcs are to be believed I've expended around 4300kcal over the past two days, which is about 2.5 day's worth of energy at my forecast BMR... I've also eaten pretty well over the two days as well (not a massive amount of low-carb food) so this should hopefully give the slightly stagnating weight loss the shot in the arm it needs.

Today's effort brings me to just under 105 miles completed so far this week / over the past two days (has to be a personal record), around 174 miles in the past 7 days, about 227 miles so far this month and 1010 miles on the CdF since I got it around two months ago - can't say I'm not getting my money's worth 

The weather's supposed to be crap tomorrow, which will probably be a blessing tbh to allow my legs and sore arse to recover.. if it does turn out to be acceptable I might just be persuaded to do a genuinely short, very low intensity recovery ride however..


EDIT: Another thumbs-up for @footloose crow's epic effort - I'm generally well-impressed by the achievements and quality of contributions in this thread, although never want to go too far off-topic by commenting on them all. Nice work folks 😊


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jun 2020)

Another shout out for @footloose crow. 100 miles on Cornish roads!  

Once again @gavgav has beaten me to it with his report. I'll just add a mention of the Morris Minor with trailer that overtook us going up Palm's Hill: no pampered classic this - from the looks of it, it's still someone's workhorse. At the end of the same stretch of road, we pulled out to cross the A49 and hearing an odd noise I looked back to see the (relatively new) Transit that was following us had stalled across the junction and wouldn't restart.

Another good ride in good company. It was nice to ride some new roads and to revisit places I haven't been to for quite a while. A respectible number of other cyclists out and about still and I hope they'll keep at it.

57.7 miles by the time I got back at 12.8 mph average.

I tend not to stop for photos much when riding with other people so just a few snaps taken today:




Crossing the main Shrewsbury - Chester railway at Haughton with the Rednal karting circuit visible in the background. The cloud looked pretty threatening at the time but it stayed dry the whole trip.





Just a short way up the road from the last photo - a drink/snack stop by Haughton church.









A couple taken at Whitemere.





Another railway crossing. The Shrewsbury - Crewe line this time.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jun 2020)

Just over 22 miles down to Newburn, over the bridge and east to Blaydon, past the deserted Metro Centre, over the Redheugh Bridge into Newcastle then home. 1500 feet up and down.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jun 2020)

Good work @footloose crow and @wafter ( you were very close to my house today)


----------



## wafter (9 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Good work @footloose crow and @wafter ( you were very close to my house today)


Thanks - not sure how we should both feel about the latter bit though - internet and reality becoming dangerously inter-twined? 

Lovely part of the world though - love south Oxfordshire; the North of the county's a bit grim by comparison


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - not sure how we should both feel about the latter bit though - intent and reality becoming dangerously inter-twined?
> 
> Lovely part of the world though - love south Oxfordshire; the North's a bit grim by comparison


North Oxfordshire or the North in general?


----------



## wafter (9 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> North Oxfordshire or the North in general?


lol - just re-read and edited that for clarity before I saw your post. Don't want to unintentionally incur the wrath of our northern members!


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jun 2020)

31 hilly miles to Gara Bridge. Cloudy skies but warm enough!



























https://www.strava.com/activities/3587336314


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - not sure how we should both feel about the latter bit though - internet and reality becoming dangerously inter-twined?
> 
> Lovely part of the world though - love south Oxfordshire; the North of the county's a bit grim by comparison


Quite a few folks from Oxfordshire on the site, I’ve only met one, he seemed quite normal, well, to me at least.


----------



## ianbarton (9 Jun 2020)

Looks like the weather is going to deteriorate later in the week, so I took advantage of the good weather to do my 48km circle through Ightfield, Ash, Whitchurch, Aston and Wrenbury. There was a great display of scarecrows in Ash. Several of the local villages now have annual scarecrow competitions. A good idea to help uplift people's spirits!


----------



## wafter (9 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Quite a few folks from Oxfordshire on the site, I’ve only met one, he seemed quite normal, well, to me at least.


I guess it's all relative


----------



## MntnMan62 (9 Jun 2020)

19.75 miles with 1,314 ft of elevation gain. 90 degrees F. Avg mph dropped to 10.8. I was feeling tired from Saturday’s 30 mile ride. I won’t ride tomorrow but will do a core workout and will ride again on Friday. Thursday they are calling for thunderstorms. If the sun comes out I’ll get on the bike Thursday.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Jun 2020)

Well there was no wind of note nor any rain but was it dull and somehow the Defy did not seem that attractive this evening. However with a pannier on along with the rucksack the ebike made a trip to Lidl an attractive proposition. Described by @Pale Rider as a sofa the Dutch Roadster has to date been a bit disappointing performance wise, maybe its just too comfortable and even more so since I swopped its saddle for the highly padded one that was on the hybrid. The Yahama motor does however have a reputation for being good on hills and proved it with three KOMs on Strava ebike segments, although two are on the same climb; the A59 westbound from Knaresborough. Seems everyone has a legal ebike as my KOM speed was 14.5mph and that was on the return with the pannier and rucksack full; the latter with the important stuff - milk, chicken and a single malt Couple of TTLs caught me outbound but on the return nicely stayed on green. 12.81 miles and 953ft of usefully using up a battery that has been stuck on full or nearly full too long, along with putting the lights on for the return - the front does produce a nice beam onto the road surface in front.


----------



## philtalksbx (9 Jun 2020)

A quick evening tour around the villages south east of Oxford. 

It was a chance to get the Orbea out and have another go with the new SPD-SL setup. On the first attempt last week I found I hadn't tightened the cleats up enough so they got sloppy and made the whole affair a bit soggy. Much tighter this time and much better all round. Feels like they are almost worth another gear on the climbs over the previous SPDs. Much better connected but not as easy to clip in - I guess that improves with practice.

The route went from Cowley, up to Garsington, climbing again to Cuddesdon and down to the farmhouse by the bridges over the Thame (note no "s" in this case).





Then onward to Great Milton...





...and back through Wheatley before going uphill through Littleworth and down again to Horspath to pick up the ring road path and home.

Just over 26km and 290 m of climbing. The Orbea is a delight on these runs and I'm getting used to the new pedal setup so all good on a cool but mercifully dry Tuesday evening.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

Having completed the metric 100 challenge yesterday, I had another go at the 50 mile challenge ride today. Yet another ride planned by looking at Google maps and guestimating the mileage and yet another one underestimated.

This time I decided to go to Stowmarket and headed into Ipswich through Nacton and then out to Bramford and the indirect countryside route through Little Blakenham, Somersham, Willisham to Nedham Market.




Then the 'B' road into Stowmarket itself before heading back towards Nedham Market on the back road the other side of the River Gipping before crossing under the A14 onto the old Norwich Road into Claydon. Normally I'd carry on up the old road, but for a change I took Church Lane up to the Henley road bringing me out in Westerfield from the 'wrong' side to normal, from where it was the regular run home through Rushmere St. Andrew & Bucklesham. This time 54 miles instead of the 50 I was aiming at and completion of the three Cycle Chat monthly challenge rides for June.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Jun 2020)

Wasn't going out in the rain today but as it got to 5o'clock and it eased off I went anyway!

Bit wet but found a new path to explore through a woodland trail... ended up doing a bit of cyclocross to get back to tarmac so bike had to be cleaned and mickled 'properly' when I got home.

I did 16 miles on an 11 mile loop!
Shower and rhubarb crumble for tea...

That's just over 53 miles this week so far and 94 last week- the most time I've been able to spend cycling in years- this winding down to retirement suits me sir!




They've closed the old road through Brunton and made it into a dedicated cycle track... great use of existing infrastructure for cyclists!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

Another trip to The Ridgeway today on the mountain bike.

Another loop but the other way round and using a couple of tracks I rarely use. I rode up the Lynchway to Chilton, then along the farm tracks near the A34 into the Harwell Campus, out along the Icknield way to the edge of East Hendred, then across to the Ginge then up the long and steep track to The Ridgeway. Once up there I rode the five or six miles in the direction of of Compton stopping briefly at Scutchamer Knob, an Iron Age burial ground and later an ancient market.

After six miles I dropped down off the hills into Blewbury then home via Savages for cabbages farm shop for some carrots.

A smidge over 16 miles. Slightly damp but no real rain.


----------



## Donger (10 Jun 2020)

Two rides. Yesterday I had the pleasure of @Dark46 's company, as we did a routine, flattish 23.4 mile loop through Haresfield and Whitminster and back to Quedgeley. Being less than 24 hours since I gave blood, the whole ride felt like it was slightly uphill all the way. Felt like I was about 10% down on energy or riding through treacle. Great company though, and an enjoyable chat and ride. Nice to get to ride with people again.

This evening, I went out again. This time with @KingswayRider . Another great social ride, planning routes and putting the world to rights as we headed off towards Stroud. Just before Stonehouse, we hung a left and started a beast of a climb up Horsemarling Lane up to Westrip. @KingswayRider made it to the top with annoying ease, past a hairpin and up a rutted, potholed track through the woods to the summit, where there were great views of the distant Severn. I may have overtaken a group of teenagers on mountain bikes on the climb, and made it 3/4 of the way up, but my lungs gave out and I had to walk the last quarter. After a steep descent from Westrip to Cashes Green, we made our way home via Leonard Stanley, Frocester and Frampton, finishing on 27.8 miles, and feeling a whole lot fitter than I did yesterday.

After more than 50 miles in my first two days since my donor session, I think I'll stay off the bike for a few days now. I have a big ride with @KingswayRider planned for Sunday, and I reckon I'd better start building up my energy and red blood cell levels for the weekend. Liver for dinner tomorrow, and I'm starting on the iron pills.

Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Wookee (10 Jun 2020)

So, today I had a couple of site meetings in London to go to before having to be home for a Zoom meet. I'm getting paid so I might as well ride to them, although I probably really should have checked a couple of basics like distance and weather before leaving home!
I was on a towpath for most of it and the road bike just doesn't cut it on there so it was on the hybrid. Down the River Lea from Waltham Abbey all the way to Bow. The north side of the A406 is particularly rough and why the hybrid is needed, but south of the A406 is mainly paved. There were a few bikes out but nothing like what I expected, maybe the light drizzle kept them at home? After Bow I had a little bit of road before linking up with the Regent's Canal all the way down to Limehouse Basin and to my first meeting. This picture shows what I was there to see and do a bit of head scratching about.




After that problem....err.... Wasn't solved it was off to Leyton to look at a road junction (my job is very sexy) via the canal again, a bit of road and then the Olympic Park where I became directionally challenged and will be writing a stern letter to them regarding their signage :-).
Then it was off home via the towpath in the steady drizzle that turned into a minor deluge nearer home. The kind that highlights bits of waterproof kit that aren't.
40 miles in all and I was very happy to sit down in the dry for the Zoom meeting, that just happened to be about a proposed low traffic neighbourhood in an area I'd just ridden through!


----------



## JPBoothy (10 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> Two rides. Yesterday I had the pleasure of @Dark46 's company, as we did a routine, flattish 23.4 mile loop through Haresfield and Whitminster and back to Quedgeley. Being less than 24 hours since I gave blood, the whole ride felt like it was slightly uphill all the way. Felt like I was about 10% down on energy or riding through treacle. Great company though, and an enjoyable chat and ride. Nice to get to ride with people again.
> 
> This evening, I went out again. This time with @KingswayRider . Another great social ride, planning routes and putting the world to rights as we headed off towards Stroud. Just before Stonehouse, we hung a left and started a beast of a climb up Horsemarling Lane up to Westrip. @KingswayRider made it to the top with annoying ease, past a hairpin and up a rutted, potholed track through the woods to the summit, where there were great views of the distant Severn. I may have overtaken a group of teenagers on mountain bikes on the climb, and made it 3/4 of the way up, but my lungs gave out and I had to walk the last quarter. After a steep descent from Westrip to Cashes Green, we made our way home via Leonard Stanley, Frocester and Frampton, finishing on 27.8 miles, and feeling a whole lot fitter than I did yesterday.
> 
> ...


Wash it down with a nice Chianti Clarice 🤫 🐑


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2020)

Just a quick 12 miler on the Spa round Falkenham, Kirton & Bucklesham to confirm what was causing the noises I was hearing on Monday's longer ride. It's fitted with M324 pedals and there was a mixture of clicks & creaks (squelches?) when ridden with SPDs, so I rode in trainers on the flat side today. There were no creaks so the cleats need replacing on the other shoes and only the clicks remain so the bottom bracket needs replacing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jun 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

A quick blast on the Raleigh in the morning trying to get some decent miles in before the forecast rain arrived. The route was Condover, Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back via Condover again.

It was overcast with a light wind and was warm enough for shorts and t-shirt while getting the bike out but once I started moving it proved to be a bit too chilly for that so a fleece was donned. The A49 was a bit busy at the start but after that there seemed to be a notable lack of traffic this time - people put off from going out on trips due to the forecast? It didn't seem to have deterred too many cyclists though and there was a good selection of riders out.

This was one of those nicely uneventful rides that I always like. The most exciting thing to happen was disturbing a buzzard from the roadside, which did a very energetic climb in front of me before wheeling away over the tall hedge to the left.

I may have pushed on with a bit too much enthusiasm in the first few miles and paid for it in the middle of the ride where the lumpy bits were a bit of an effort. Some saddle soreness from about 20 miles didn't help (my own fault - wrong underwear for riding. It wouldn't have mattered if I'd only done a short ride).

From Longnor, I got on much better than expected and assume that it was from geting a tailwind, even though it was only light. The last bit to the A49 was particularly swift and enjoyable.

In the end it stayed dry all day so I needn't have rushed.

A tad over 34 miles at 15.2 mph average. I didn't stop for photos this time.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jun 2020)

One of my unremarkable 22 mile pre-working from home rides today, made noteworthy only by being struck not once, but twice, by the biggest bird crap I've seen, on the same hill descent at 26 mph. Made a splendid mess over my shorts and gilet, and it hurt more than you'd have thought.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jun 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Windy here again today but not as bad as yesterday and no rain. Just a short ride round the local lanes starting to Northwood, Whixall taking a diversion down Maltkiln Lane to cross the canal over Starks Bridge for a change then rejoining the original lane onto Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, cross the canal again to Alkington, Tilstock,CotonWood,Coton, Quina Brook, Edstaston, Ryebank Foxholes where I stopped to try and take a picture of all the guinea fowl in the road but they all scattered, back to Northwood and back home just in time to collect our takeaway afternoon tea from the Moatshed. 20.2 miles @16mph. No pictures from the ride but a picture of afternoon tea .
> View attachment 528003


You'll need more that 20 miles to burn that lot off


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jun 2020)

cosmicbike said:


> One of my unremarkable 22 mile pre-working from home rides today, made noteworthy only by being struck not once, but twice, by the biggest bird crap I've seen, on the same hill descent at 26 mph. Made a splendid mess over my shorts and gilet, and it hurt more than you'd have thought.


Big bird cr&p hit the car the other day. Must be the season for it. Supposed to be good luck isn't it?  Any geese or swans about? above?


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Jun 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> You'll need more that 20 miles to burn that lot off


It did take 2 days to finish the cakes off😊


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jun 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> It did take 2 days to finish the cakes off😊


Well that's you nominated for sainthood now


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jun 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Big bird cr&p hit the car the other day. Must be the season for it. Supposed to be good luck isn't it?  Any geese or swans about? above?



I figured good luck, the amount of mess it made I was looking for flamingos or ostriches


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Jun 2020)

or a passing Airbus 320...


----------



## wafter (11 Jun 2020)

After an unprecedented 125ish miles over Sun/Mon/Tue, along with both crappy weather and mental state I resolved to stay in yesterday. By dinner time I was going a bit mental and elected to allow myself some comfort food in the form of a trip to the chippy, so the Ofo was dragged out for an uneventful round trip of maybe 6-7 miles to the other side of town and back. 

As always it was nice enough to get out on the bike / out of the house and in the short term the chips were fantastic, however afterwards I was reminded yet again of the many reasons I should avoid them; my gluttony leaving me feeling bloated and generally pretty horrible. I really should learn from this, but I doubt I ever will as I haven's so far 


Today has been similarly horrible with grey skies, strong gusting winds and sporadic showers. After eventually dragging myself out of bed I packed up my wonky Topeak bottle cages for return to their supplier and set off to the Post Office during a clear period. Shonky goods deposited with the perpetually disinterested assistant I floated around the city for a bit.

The most exciting moment encountered involved smacking the side of some POS Chelsea tractor as its trajectory slowly gravitated across me toward the kerb; ever-reducing the space I had to ride in - presumably because the driver hadn't seen me / was just a complete idiot. 30 seconds or so later I heard the horn from the vehicle that had been following us both.. not sure if it was directed at me but the state of mind I was in, I was more than happy to stop and "discuss" the matter further with captain hornblower. Thankfully for both of us I was in no hurry to catch him up and he gradually disappeared into the distance once past me.

I made it home just in time as the sky turned black, the wind ratcheted up and the rain lashed down. The rain's stopped now but the wind's still howling; which is a shame as I quite fancy a few more miles but I guess that's unlikely to happen today and the rest of the week's looking pretty manky too. 

While my legs are probably grateful for a rest I'm starting to feel withdrawal; the cycling being pretty much the only thing that's kept me going over the past 10wks spent alone, unproductive and stuck in my own head..


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

A short utility trip in between heavy rain showers on the hybrid to the vets in town to get some medicine for Timmythecat. An out and back trip along the NCN 544 then through the ugly estate and straight back. The sun came out for the short while I was out which made me a bit to warm I’m my waterproof jacket. Still, I didn’t get wet.
4.26 miles not done in the car. Actually I’ve done less than 150 miles in the car in the last ten weeks. No photos, but here’s a photo of Timmythecat if you like mid yawn.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jun 2020)

A dark, drizzly loop against the wind up to Stannjngton past the Ridley Arms [used to do lovely Sunday roasts] with a fast home leg... just over 17 miles, 14.5 average out, and 16.7 back!





Looking forward to a hot shower to warm up!


----------



## gavgav (12 Jun 2020)

The last day of my week off work and a dry interlude between the rain, so I got out for a 50k in the blustery Easterly wind.

Out through Betton Abbots, to King St and then Atcham, Berwick Wharf, Upton Magna, Withington, Walcot, Isombridge, Longdon on Tern and Rodington.

The road to Roden was still blocked off with road closed signs and they really meant it today, as I got half way along to find lorries filling the road and tarmac being laid. No problem though, as there is another lane down to the main road, in the direction of High Ercall, where I joined the flow of traffic leaving a set of further roadworks and doubled back to Roden.

Continued on to Poynton, Bings Heath and up East Haughmond, back to Upton Magna, then retraced my steps to Atcham. The rat run between Berwick Wharf and there was completely car free in both directions, not had that before!

I then slightly varied the route back home, by taking the road to Cross Houses, a short section on the A458 and then lanes to Berrington and back around to Betton Abbots, then home.

One of those nice uneventful rides, other than almost hitting a rodent of some sort, at Poynton, which veered away at the very last second, as it was about to hit my front wheel!

33.81 miles at 13.6mph avg

Also, this took me past 1000 miles for 2020 and also past my total mileage for the whole of 2019, already!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2020)

A quick dash out on the road bike before the forecast heavy rain. I headed out via Didcot to Wittenham clumps, you may recall dear reader that I often post photos of the clumps somewhat in the distance, so I thought I’d go up them today. There are two hills and one of them was an Iron Age hill fort. Not a brilliant day to go up, it’s a bit grey and it started to drizzle. 

After a couple of photos and I made my way back home via Brightwell and North Moreton. I saw another ‘roady’ coming in the opposite direction, as I turned left into the main road and later I heard him changing gears behind me. There is a steep little hill coming out of the village and I thought he was going to drop me on it, for my own entertainment I though I’d make him work for it. He never did pass me to my surprise and as I rode into South Moreton he turned off towards Didcot. Still it kept me amused for a couple of minutes.

A soupçon over 18 really enjoyable miles and no one pissed me off.




A memorial to Charles Green of Little Wittenham. The only name on this stone. 




One of the clumps. The ashes of our Nettiethedog are spread around those trees. She loved running around there. 




Upton is somewhere down there.


----------



## JPBoothy (12 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A short utility trip in between heavy rain showers on the hybrid to the vets in town to get some medicine for Timmythecat. An out and back trip along the NCN 544 then through the ugly estate and straight back. The sun came out for the short while I was out which made me a bit to warm I’m my waterproof jacket. Still, I didn’t get wet.
> 4.26 miles not done in the car. Actually I’ve done less than 150 miles in the car in the last ten weeks. No photos, but here’s a photo of Timmythecat if you like mid yawn.
> View attachment 529222


I don't think Timmy needs any medicine just somebody to release his tail from that Roof light window 😿


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jun 2020)

Just 10 miles for me today mainly to test my new tyres and inner tubes. Feels fab and the higher psi is better as well. Glad I got Mr WD to use his compressor to pump them up.

At some points it was a bit cool and at other times the sun came out and it was quite oppressive. 

Just my usual loop here. Very little traffic on the roads. If anything even less than the last few weeks so it was lovely and quiet.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jun 2020)

Woke this morning to the realisation I should have been in Sweden and 2/3 round the Vatternrundon ( around lake Vattern) a 315km epic ride which with 5 extra miles was to be my first 200 miler smashing my previous best of 130 miles .But it was not to be  .So a normal Saturday it is early food shop done and out the door by 10.00 to do my standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey. Glorious conditions the sun breaking through the clouds and not much wind .The 2 big climbs of Sharpley hill and Oaks in Charnwood were dispatched in the big ring  .All those long winter hours getting ready for the event are paying me back . Did a extra bit coming home to Sileby . 36.7 miles with 1942ft of upness at 16.2 mph not quite the epic ride it could have been but it will do . Getting properly warm when I got home . Just having a cafe stop at home with a filter coffee ( which normally I can't be bothered to make ) and some cake


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Jun 2020)

Just a short local loop for me today, to check out an 11-32 cassette on the Bianchi.




















When I got home, the Bianchi Owners club Bidons I ordered, had turned up.





The 11-32 cassette is much nicer to ride with, than the 11-29, if there are any lumps in the route.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jun 2020)

gavgav said:


> The last day of my week off work and a dry interlude between the rain, so I got out for a 50k in the blustery Easterly wind.
> 
> Out through Betton Abbots, to King St and then Atcham, Berwick Wharf, Upton Magna, Withington, Walcot, Isombridge, Longdon on Tern and Rodington.
> 
> ...


Well done on the 1k


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2020)

Bright and sunny today with lots of wind. The Fragrant MrsP and I have signed up for two virtual events that run from today the 13th June to the 12th of July. One is a 300k cycling challenge, the other 50ks of running to completed with in the next month. That should keep us motivated.

To kick it off, we did a bike ride today, a loop around the area taking us to Wallingford, where we stopped for a coffee, then to Brightwell cum Sotwell, then on to North Moreton again, along the edge of the Wittenhams, on to Clifton Hampden over the river Thames, on to, Culham, over the river again through Sutton Courtney , Drayton. At Steventon we noticed the bakers had reopened so a quick stop to have a cold pasty and some fizzy pop. After the refreshments we rode to Harwell Campus, Chilton, then down Hagbourne hill to edges of Hagbourne village, back to Upton and around the village to round up the miles. 30.15 today.




Wallingford town centre.


----------



## colly (13 Jun 2020)

Turned out sunny then. 

So I was off at about 1pm. Local lanes for the most part but at Bramhope I went towards the airport and came down into Horsforth and climed up through Cookridge and back to Bramhope again. No phone..........no pics.

A pleasant 28.6 miles and 1700ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/50680879


----------



## gavroche (13 Jun 2020)

Very short ride this afternoon due to my getting lost in the hills. I turned off the main road into a single track and kept going uphill with gradients of 10% up to the top. To be honest, I walked some of them. When I got there, I had no idea where I was and couldn't be bothered to use the "take me home" option on my Garmin so I took the next turning going downhill . I had never gone so far down a steep hill on a single track road so I was constantly on the brakes, so much so that my hands were hurting after a bit. Anyway, I eventually got back to the main road and rode home with a mileage of only 13 miles, average speed: 9.3 mph thanks to those hills and the walking. The view from the top was great though with loads of sheep grazing in the fields.


----------



## figbat (13 Jun 2020)

Rode the 40km to see my parents for the first time since March today. It’s a fairly flat ride and I was aware of going well, no doubt aided by a small tail wind. I was amazed to record a 30km/h average when I have never beaten 26km/h before over the same route. Nice lunch and a beer in the garden at an appropriate distance then home in the wife’s car.


----------



## figbat (13 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> At Steventon we noticed the bakers had reopened so a quick stop to have a cold pasty and some fizzy pop.



The Steventon bakery’s open?!😃


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2020)

figbat said:


> The Steventon bakery’s open?!😃


After a fashion, you buy stuff to take away, but no hot food. We bought a couple of things and had them outside on their garden furniture.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2020)

Spent several hours riding up every ascent of the North Downs ridge between Gangers Hill and Starhill road. There are 10 of them. Excluding the A233 cos it's horrible.

So many cyclists out on the roads! I was waiting for a while for a gap in the riders to join one road. It seemed like there was some kind of event on.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Spent several hours riding up every ascent of the North Downs ridge between Gangers Hill and Starhill road. There are 10 of them. Excluding the A233 cos it's horrible.
> 
> So many cyclists out on the roads! I was waiting for a while for a gap in the riders to join one road. It seemed like there was some kind of event on.


There was just a huge amount of cyclists out and about today everywhere. Nice weather brings them out.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> There was just a huge amount of cyclists out and about today everywhere. Nice weather brings them out.


I love seeing a lot of cyclists about. It wasn't the case during those February storms i must admit


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I love seeing a lot of cyclists about. It wasn't the case during those February storms i must admit


Yes, I wasn't complaining, just observing. It was a lovely day for riding. I was out at 6:30 and it was really beautiful early on. Got a bit sweaty later.

Lots of car drivers were being suspiciously polite. Hmmm. They are probably plotting something.


----------



## JhnBssll (13 Jun 2020)

I rode over to my inlaws house today to meet my new neice for just the second time  Also a fabulous opportunity to venture out again on the new Bianchi  31 miles through the rolling Suffolk countryside, followed by a BBQ in the sun  A great way to spend a Saturday! It will be better still when I can get close to the family and hold the baby girl but that will have to wait for now


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jun 2020)

I needed an outing so I headed north for the lanes around Wichenford. The loop to Ockeridge set me up for the lovely ride along Camp Lane and the wonderful views over the Teme valley and Clee Hill. Next came the drop to the Teme and a pause on New Mill Bridge to take in the wagtails, swallows and sand martins doing their things. The climb out of the valley lead me through lanes and back to the Teme for my fourth crossing at Knightwick. Another climb away from the river was the only obstacle to a well used run home. Lovely little ride into some super countryside today. 46 smiles


----------



## derrick (13 Jun 2020)

Nice easy ride to Safron Walden today. Lovely warm day. Slight wind, good company. Lunch in the park. Safron Walden was a bit to busy for my liking, but hey ho. People need to do what people need to do. Gave everyone a wide berth. Had a nice cold beer with a neighbour when we got home.















Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/KiwHWfHai7


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Jun 2020)

I went for an evening ride for once and headed south towards Welwyn on a B road in nice sunny weather at 5pm. I got passed lots, mostly by roadies, I got very tired legs, (I'm so out of shape thanks to lockdown eating and drinking) but it was still a beautiful evening out. Just 25 hilly miles, with brooding skies accompanying me on the way home.


----------



## wafter (13 Jun 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I went for an evening ride for once and headed south towards Welwyn on a B road in nice sunny weather at 5pm. I got passed lots, mostly by roadies, I got very tired legs, (I'm so out of shape thanks to lockdown eating and drinking) but it was still a beautiful evening out. Just 25 hilly miles, with brooding skies accompanying me on the way home.
> View attachment 529780
> 
> View attachment 529781
> ...


Good to see you putting some miles on that TdF 


Today was a good day!

Woke early after a late night but managed to get back to sleep again, so got up late after a decent amount of kip for once.. just in time for the postie to deliver my new cycling cap and pedals 

After the standard breakfast of soft-boiled eggs on hippie bread I elected to put the new A600 pedals on the Boardman since they're less likely to get damaged given the less-frequent clipping in and out on the road, while if I miss I'm less likely to have to mash the wrong side of the pedal to keep going to avoid stalling and coming off on rough ground.

I'd half-planned to take the CdF out to / up Wittenham clumps, but decided to give the Boardman an outing instead on account of its new pedals and the fact it hadn't been ridden for about three months, while I was curious to see how it compared to the Genesis / how much faster it was given my improved fitness compared to when I last rode it.

Pedals adjusted to the usual lightest setting, new hat on and I was off; heading south / east to get the wind out of the way at the beginning of the ride. From the off the bike felt fast; probably on account of the lower bars and more aero position. The bars felt a bit odd at first, being unflared / narrower than those on the CdF and parallel to the ground on the drops rather than having a bit of an angle. The steering felt a bit more twitchy, the brakes heavy, a little sticky and lacking feel to an extent while the shifting to larger chainrings / sprockets was a good deal heavier.. but moving back to the rim-braked Tiagra (with 105 calipers) from the hydro-disc-braked 105 didn't feel as agricultural as I'd feared it might.

The skinny 25mm tyres seemed to give more road feedback than the 35mm jobs on the CdF, while the ride also seemed maybe a bit more supple - perhaps because of greater compliance in the CFRP frame, or maybe the lower "unsprung" mass of the bike making it less "crashy" over uneven ground when I'm out of the saddle.. who knows?

Without bottles the Boardman comes in at about 9.25kg IIRC while I think the Genesis is about 12.5kg; around a third more on the bike mass but only about 3-4% more when factoring in rider and ancillary mass.. and I can't say I noticed any stark difference in climbing ability between the two.

Anyway, it was out through Cumnor and Wootton (my new headgear sadly being removed as I was cooking already by this point), then a left to attack the benchmark (Foxcombe) hill. According to Strava I shaved 19s / 10% from my fastest time on the longer measure of the hill and 15s / 12.5% off the shorter / steeper sub-section. In the year between the two rides my mass has dropped by around 11kg / 14ish % so factoring in the mass of the bike it seems that the faster times could be explained by the mass saving alone rather than increased fitness. That said I certainly felt a degree of headwind at points so maybe that also played a part in diminishing the effect of any increased fitness.

Hill conquired (and breathing a bit covid-y for a bit afterwards tbh) I headed down through Bagley wood, Abingdon, Culham, Appleford, Brighton-cum-Sotwell, Mirkin-under-Bellfruit and into the uncharted territory of Wallingford (part three in the occasional series "stalking Elton Frog"). I spotted an accomplished-looking cyclist fixing a puncture and checked that he had it all in hand (which he had) as I passed. I continued around Benson and through Ewelme which marked a tipping point as the change in direction meant a tailwind and suddenly I was absolutely flying; maintaining 20-23ish mph with ease.

Around this point I happened upon a guy on some classic metal going slower than I was... usually I leave "more serious" looking cyclists alone if approaching from behind as I have to make an effort to get past them and then have to stay on it to avoid getting eaten for breakfast. In this case however there was a fair speed disparity so I passed him easily with a small wave of acknowledgement.

Evidently he took being passed by a life-size potato in swimming shorts on a plastic bike as a challenge and a bit later I checked over my shoulder to clock him right on my rear wheel. Rising to the challenge I gave it some stick to break away and drafted some old folk in their VW rollerskate, before overtaking them as they turned out to be quite fond of the brakes. Ironically (thanks to their evident dislike of speed / overtaking) they ended up stuck behind me around the outskirts of Benson until I turned off.

Having just checked Strava's flyby it seems my vintage nemesis was some way into an 80-odd mile ride so evidently had his reasons for pacing himself!

I continued North though Berrick Salome (having to brake to a near-stop thanks to the road being taken up by a daydreaming jogger and Chelea tractor coming the other way, side-by-side), on through Newington and Stadhampton.. at which point I stopped to consider my route and upon starting up again had to hammer the anchors pulling out of my gateway due to vehicle hooning it round a nearby poorly-sighted bend. To be fair to the guy driving he wasn't doing ridiculous speeds and he clearly clocked my annoyance; responding with a wave of apology / acknowledgement.. which was nice.

Onward through the Miltons, Wheatley, Stanton-st-John.. all the time the wind still at my back and dark clouds hanging in the sky but no rain (not that I'd have minded a bit of a shower to cool me down). I hung a left through woodeaton; at which point the wind started to bite again - threatening to hammer my average speed. I kept on it; passing a guy on the phone with a puncture and feeling a bit bad that I chose not to stop; however he was evidently arranging rescue and (on the face of it at least) could have avoided that for the sake of carrying three quid's worth of repair kit.

I opted to take the ring road as it was in the right direction relative to the wind, then Wolvercote, Wytham and home. All in all a really enjoyable ride with a cracking soundtrack (thanks again Thomas H!) that tbh yielded highs only really experienced otherwise when off my face at a decent club / festival.

By the time I got back I'd done a little under 54 miles and 1600ft at a mean of 17mph and 152bpm (nearly 50% zone 4) with 2500kcal burned.. both the speed and HR being unprecidented for me on a ride of this length 

This was my third 50+ mile ride of the week (again, another first), bringing me so far to 158 miles for the week (not counting the un-recored 20-30 floating around town on the ofo in recent days) and 280 miles so far for the month.

I had mooted flogging the Boardman once I'd got the CdF; however today has proven that it has enough different / superior attributes to the Genesis to have earned its place in the fleet 

Given the nature of today's ride no pics were taken.. and sorry for the unrelenting wall of text. I know people like photos so here's one of my dinner - which, while very much appreciated I was in no hurry for; which I think is thanks to the low carb diet..







I'm hoping for maybe a gentle recovery ride tomorrow (Polar says I need 8+ days to recover!) on the Gensis; providing my legs and arse can take it.. unfortunately my neck and lower back have also suffered a bit (the Genesis has evidently spoiled me in this regard) but hopefully after a few stretches and a good night's kip they might be tolerable..


----------



## Mike_P (13 Jun 2020)

Another easterly wind entertaining the wind farm so a variation on the return into the wind downhill approach for an evening ride on the Defy – west on the A59 to Kettlesing Head and then down to Hampsthwaite. On the A59 I was annoyed to hear a blast of a car horn from behind and responded accordingly to the car that passed, then another car after it had passed did it to the first car and shot pass it, so not sure what all that was about. On the down grade I had an interested spectator




Climbing out of Hampsthwaite via Hollins Lane a number of scarecrows with a caring / medical theme lined the road




13.06 miles @ 13.6mph avg 850ft climbed


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jun 2020)

Never got rid of the drizzle, mist and fog yesterday but, with no wind for a change, a trip up to Seaton Sluice up the coast to Blyth Beach was enjoyable... lights on as it was really murky!
Hadn't spotted this wooden sculpture on the NCR1 before... clever use of single point perspective!


----------



## delb0y (14 Jun 2020)

Very pleasant 26 miles today. Notable for seeing a Jay, although I didn't know that's what it was until I got home, and a very pleasant little stretch on the tow-path, which is my favourite sort of cycling, not necessarily tow-paths, but away from traffic and yet not mountain-biking sort of stuff, which I'm not bouncy enough for.


----------



## geocycle (14 Jun 2020)

Had a bit of epic ride to Slaidburn in the forest of Bowland this morning. 60 miles but 1600m of climbing. Went over Bowland knotts at 475masl and back over Cross ‘a Greet at 427masl. Loads of people out, normal levels of traffic, motorbikes and lots of cyclists. The latter helped pace me up the climbs! Gisburn forest MTB Centre was heaving with lots of vehicles unloading and a few close shaves with other cyclists. Pleased the cafe In Slaidburn was open for take away. Not sure these pics really do it justice. The first is looking back toward the coast from Cross o Greet, the second And third is looking toward Pendle from Bowland Knotts, the last is looking back to the Dales. At one point I had a great view of all of the three peaks.


----------



## chriswoody (14 Jun 2020)

Last couple of days have been very wet, over a months worth of rain fell in half an hour yesterday! I decided to head out though this afternoon, I was feeling cooped up. The rain had at least reduced down to a heavy drizzle. Headed out through the forest by the house, the temperature was in the low twenties and it was humid as hell. It's been dry as a desert here the last months, so the rain has been welcome and the paths, whilst wet, are not a complete mud bath. After a few kilometres I head off the main track and onto a short track that cuts through onto another main track, the way is overgrown and hard to see but I battle through. 






The place is alive with bird song and not a soul to be seen as I ride on little travelled byways. For a short while I play cat and mouse with a Buzzard as it swoops and soars down the path ahead of me. The rain intensifies as I leave the forest for a few kilometres and head through a small village, then it's down past the horse paddocks and over the bridge by the Aller. 






I swing back towards home on the other side of the river, alternating between gravel tracks and seldom travelled forest tracks. The rain and mud providing a nice alternative to the dusty conditions of the last months.






All in all, just 24 kilometres, in just over an hour. However, it was just great to be out enjoying some exercise in the fresh air. I'd better get out and hose the bike down now .


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP bought some camping equipment a couple of weeks ago in anticipation of us do a little cycling tour and camping. So we thought we’d load some of the stuff on the hybrids and go for a ride up The Ridgeway to how the bikes handled.

First we popped into the little Tesco to get some stuff for lunch, then back towards home and up the hills to the Ridgeway, we cycle 18 miles along the chalky, flinty, grassy, rutted, caked in mudded ancient byway, stopped had lunch, boiled some water for a hot cup of tea, then came back. Once we got to the edge of Wantage, we turned left off the track and down the smashing bit of single track for about 2.25 miles. In Lockinge we cycled back to home using the NCN 544 route, mostly quiet lanes and bridleways.
33.02 miles today, dry with dark clouds threatening rain.








































EDIT: 1558.07 miles this year so far, which is more than the whole of last year.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jun 2020)

A trip out with my brother this morning, which I also used as a test for the work done on the Kingpin yesterday. Doug had said he wanted to ride further so I offered the extended version of the Acton Burnell loop, on which we had options for various different distances depending on how he felt.

Within a few hundred yards of setting out it started to rain on us but thankfully it didn't last too long. After that it was reasonably warm and fairly humid so shorts and t-shirt was the right option this time. The A49 wasn't too busy and after a slow start we started seeing plenty of other cyclists out - I didn't try counting them but my impression is that it was nearly as busy as the recent Bank Holiday.

Getting to Longnor then Acton Burnell was all pretty straightforward. I think Doug was hoping he'd be a bit faster but he was getting on alright. An easterly wind meant it was against us for quite a while.

Just before the dip at Cound Moor there were three riders at the side of the road, one of whom was dealing with a puncture. I slowed and asked "Do you have everything you need?" and got the response "You don't have any tyre levers do you?" so we had a pause while he borrowed my levers to get the tyre off.

Doug felt up to doing the longer version of the route I'd picked out, so we took a right onto the nice straight after Cound Moor. It was into the wind but we still got along quite well, then it was helping as we doubled back towards Harnage. I couldn't see what the flag at Cound was today - an island nation with a design based on the Blue Ensign I think but it didn't move enough to tell which one.

We got on nicely to Berrington and back to Condover where we picked up a proper tailwind the rest of the way back.

I still don't have a speedometer on the Kingpin but Doug's showed just under 24 miles at the end, with 13.1 mph average. I think that's good going for an infrequent rider.

The new Sturmey Archer hub internals worked fine and the revised gearing (I changed the sprocket from an 18 tooth to a 17 tooth) seems to be a nice compromise between top speed and hill climbing ability.

I'm very glad we got out when we did. It has rained and thundered for a good bit of the afternoon.





A pause in our usual spot near Ryton.





I do prefer the look of the Kingpin with the front rack removed, and the handling seems better too.





Another drink stop between Acton Burnell and Cound Moor. You'd usually have a decent view from here but it was too misty today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jun 2020)

Bumped into @tallliman whilst out on my ride today. I discovered where all my extra weight has come from, the bugger looked quite trim.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jun 2020)

Out after lunch for a very steady pootle after a 65 hour week!
Nearly 27 miles with an average of 14 mph, lovely ride but feeling knackered.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Jun 2020)

After a week of mainly flat rides, I found a free morning and headed for the hills. 

First, up the brickworks from Pott Shrigley into the Peak District then down to Whaley Bridge. I recall the road to Chapel le Frith is flat, but of course it isn't, a slight uphill and into the wind the whole way. 

From Chapel the climb of Peaslows awaits, the first time I've ever been up there, and it's straight, steep, long and hard work. I take a minor diversion down Perry Dale:






before rejoining the main road then over the top into a sapping head wind, and down Pin Dale to Castleton. The road is small and winding with a beautiful view of Castleton and Mam Tor...




... and unless you're there you can't see the cement works in the other direction!

Now the main event, the climb of Winnats Pass, a chasm cleft between the cliffs of ancient fossilized coral reefs. Inevitably, the sun emerges for the first time all morning literally as I cross the castle grid to start the climb proper. 

Winnats is brutal, the sweat dripping onto my top tube, but my reward today is exceptional: a rare tail wind over Rushup Edge, which then has the perfect descent to Chapel: fast wide, sweeping bends and no need to brake the whole way down, averaging over 40mph. 

A tad over 50 miles all told, 1500m climbing and very happy.


----------



## gavgav (14 Jun 2020)

After regretting not venturing out yesterday, due to the forecast of Thunderstorms, which never materialised, this morning I decided to ride the bike over to Dad’s, to join my Brother and Nephew there, for an outdoor family chat.

The forecast did suggest there may be a shower, from early afternoon and so I put my light waterproof on, which it was a bit too warm for really, but I was well prepared just in case.......

Usual route over to dad’s, via Meole, Hook-a-Gate, Annscroft and Exfords Green. We sat outside, at social distance, despite Dad and I both qualifying for the Social Bubble allowance, as I still think it’s too soon for indoor stuff, and my Brother and Nephew soon arrived.

We had a pleasant hour and a half, chatting, enjoying some of Dad’s Birthday Cake, with a cup of tea, but it wasn’t overly warm sat outside. About 12:30 it started to go very dark, towards Church Stretton direction and so I had a check of the rain radar, on my phone. An immediate decision to depart, was made, with some very pretty colours showing over Cleobury Mortimer and heading our way!! So I departed and headed back via Gonsal, Condover, Betton Abbots and Sutton Farm.

I’d just finished putting the bike away, in the shed, when there was a clap of thunder and soon the heavens opened and we had storms for a couple of hours, so it was a good job I left when I did!!

15.61 miles at 13.6mph avg


----------



## KingswayRider (14 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> Two rides. Yesterday I had the pleasure of @Dark46 's company, as we did a routine, flattish 23.4 mile loop through Haresfield and Whitminster and back to Quedgeley. Being less than 24 hours since I gave blood, the whole ride felt like it was slightly uphill all the way. Felt like I was about 10% down on energy or riding through treacle. Great company though, and an enjoyable chat and ride. Nice to get to ride with people again.
> 
> This evening, I went out again. This time with @KingswayRider . Another great social ride, planning routes and putting the world to rights as we headed off towards Stroud. Just before Stonehouse, we hung a left and started a beast of a climb up Horsemarling Lane up to Westrip. @KingswayRider made it to the top with annoying ease, past a hairpin and up a rutted, potholed track through the woods to the summit, where there were great views of the distant Severn. I may have overtaken a group of teenagers on mountain bikes on the climb, and made it 3/4 of the way up, but my lungs gave out and I had to walk the last quarter. After a steep descent from Westrip to Cashes Green, we made our way home via Leonard Stanley, Frocester and Frampton, finishing on 27.8 miles, and feeling a whole lot fitter than I did yesterday.
> 
> ...


I don't know what all the fuss was about @Donger, that was a nice little climb. Good to be out, with good company, the sun was shining & the wind was calm. Nothing to complain about...but a pub stop would have been nice!


----------



## KingswayRider (14 Jun 2020)

Hmm... no reply from @Donger on messenger. I'm worried I may have broken him.

Great ride out today...in search of tiny lanes to make our way to Hanley Swan, then up the hill to Malvern (took a "refreshment break", then caught & passed @Donger, spun round at the top & back down to ride the last bit with him). Through West Malvern & the long drag to the top of the Malverns. Again, sat at my own pace & came back from the summit to locate @Donger & climb together. More tiny lanes followed on the way to Ledbury & the showers struck again. The wet roads also struck in the form of a front puncture & even having removed the offending piece of glass, the tubeless tyre was refusing to seal with just sealant, so banged in a tube. Through Ledbury towards Dymock & I think the final straw was the 20% gradient in Dymock Woods, with a drop back to find @Donger again. Split up at Newent, with me sticking to the planned route through Kents Green, Bulley & Highnam & @Donger taking the main road straight back through Highnam.
I rounded off the day with 73.77 miles & 1140m of ascent.

@Donger...I'll leave you to post some pictures.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jun 2020)

A ride into southern Dartmoor. Basically Harford and Cornwood.
It was grey and dull upon the moor and sunny once back at the coast






























https://www.strava.com/activities/3612853515


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Jun 2020)

I took the good old Boardman Hybrid ( with its stealth upgrades ) out today.




Any Star Wars fans may recognise this as the location for a lot of the movie ‘Solo’.





A very nice day for a ride into the forest.


----------



## Donger (14 Jun 2020)

As already posted by @KingswayRider, the two of us went for an epic ride from just South of Gloucester to the top of the Malverns and back home via Ledbury and Newent today. The route was planned for me, so I didn't have to think too much, and I never needed the map I'd brought with me. Into @twentysix by twentyfive 's stamping ground today, and very lovely it was too.




We took all the less ridden by-ways instead of the obvious route to Malvern, taking in Pendock, Eldersfield, Castlemorton and Hanley Swan before climbing up through Malvern Wells and carrying on around the Malverns to Great Malvern. Then we climbed again through West Malvern to The Wyche for a photo op.








All the way up, I was grinding it out in the slow lane, while @KingswayRider climbed at his pace and regularly came back to make sure I was OK.
After descending towards Ledbury via Colwall Green, the P*nct*re fairy struck @KingswayRider 's tubeless front tyre, and the self sealing stuff didn't self-seal. This cost us a fair bit of time, but in honesty probably allowed me to recover from the climb .... as well as rendering me horsefly fodder for half an hour or so. Still, the views of the back of the Malverns were nice.




We came back through Ledbury:




.... and a few more minor lanes. Unfortunately this included Dymock Woods. True to form, as ever I had to get off and walk the brutal little climb up through the woods. I hate that hill. Don't know whether it is just that we only ever tackle it after our principal climbs, or whether I'd struggle on it anyway. The signage in one direction suggests 20%, which seems a bit of an exaggeration, while my buddy's satnav suggested only 8%, which is definitely wrong. Either way, I was wrecked.

By the time we hit Newent, I was happy to cut the ride short and make my own way back along the main road. A tactical stop at the Newent petrol station gave me the chance to top up my water bottle with energy drink from the chiller, and a Calippo went down really well too. A life saver. Took it easy on the way home and finished on 64 miles, getting home exactly 7 hours after setting off this morning. Allowing for the fl*t t*re, I'll count that as about six and a half hours. I'll take that, a week after giving blood.And it got me past 2,000 miles for the year so far too.

@KingswayRider was attentive and good company as ever, and came up with a cracking route this time. I am envious of @twentysix by twentyfive having such a great patch. No wonder he seems to be out every day.

Enjoy your rides everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## wafter (14 Jun 2020)

A quick scroll through this thread pre-posting appears to reveal some excellent photos (about which I'll read one I've vomited my own contribution onto these pages) - as always nice work folks 

After yesterday's balls-out 54 miler anything today had to be sedate or bust.

I set off for an aimless afternoon mosey and found myself drifting north; deciding on the wrong side of Kidlington to double back and return via the tow path. This was all going fine until near Bletchingdon I decided to take an unknown route marked simply "Thames".. things quickly degenerated from there - the reasonably-well-maintained tow path giving way to a narrow, overgrown path flanked by moored boats and temporary "gardens" constructed from old car seats amongst other things; feeling very much off the beaten track.

Feeling much like I was trespassing on people's personal space I pressed on, the path eventually opening out into a nature reserve filled with tall grass and wild flowers; very nice although the path winding through it remained narrow and was bumpy as hell. Relieved to see what appeared to be a gate onto the nearby A40 I stupidly decided to instead follow the crap path through along the river. Eventually the distance, pitiful speeds involved and feeling of being slightly unwelcome by those who lived on the banks sank in and I yearned for escape from my self-imposed, bumpy hell.

I eventually found another set of gates and cut across to get closer to the A40; the road tantalisingly close but access denied due to the doubled-up barbed wire fence. I slowly ploughed through the untouched grasses, sending myriad butterflies, bees and the odd dragonfly scattering and making me feel a bit guilty to disturb them - however the destruction was minimal and it was nice to be amongst them; shame my anxious mindset didn't allow me to enjoy it more.

Heading back in the approximate direction from which I'd come along the A40 I was eventually extremely relieved to find a gate... albeit situated too high to just sling the bike over as I usually do. I wasn't going to miss this opportunity for escape so climbed over first then while stood on the 2nd or 3rd rung reached over and hauled the bike across; which wasn't as testing as I'd anticipated.

Extremely relieved to be back on familiar tarmac I returned home via Eynsham. Initially my goal had been to top 20 miles as that would be a new (recorded) mileage record. I'd have liked to have got to 42 as that would have meant 200 miles for the week, however after my impromptu off-road excusion my arse was killing me and my legs starting to complain, so I called it a day at a bit over 30 miles and 440ft of climbing at a leisurely 10.1mph and 99bpm.

Polar says 86% zone 1 and 14% zone 2; however according to the unit itself a large amount was actually sub-zone 1 (EDIT: bottom of zone 1 is apparently 98bpm so I was only just inside). I have managed a new (recored) weekly distance of 189 miles, putting me on 310 miles so far for the month and about 1430-odd for the year so far. 

Apparently I've burned about 7.5k kcal this week which is around 45% on top of my estimated BMR... so I'm apparently burning around 1.5 times as much energy as I would be otherwise..

Sorry, no pics again due to mediocrity of subject matter / apathy / mild panic...


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Jun 2020)

After some heavy rain last night it was dull and overcast this morning but still warm with light showers forecast for this afternoon. I set off on a different route starting off on my commuting route into Wem past work to Tilley, over the crossroads at Loppington to Brown Heath, English Frankton, Burlton, Marton, Weston Lullingfields, Bagley, Lee past Whitemere to Colemere, Newton, Welshampton, turned by the school to Breadon Heath, up a hill back towards Welshampton, down Rowe Lane to Hampton Bank, Northwood and home. Lots of cyclists out today including 3 tandems which is the most I have seen in one day and very little traffic. 33.47miles @16mph. Good idea to have gone this morning as the light rain shower turned out to be thunder, lightning and monsoon rain. Only one picture as it was too overcast to see the view, it’s a Methodist church in Lee and appears to be built from corrugated metal.


----------



## guitarpete247 (14 Jun 2020)

I'm not going out for while!!!
I bought a second hand bike for youngest granddaughter and wanted to take her out for a short ride Tuesday evening. Unfontunately, on our weekend walk, down a Bridle path, I slipped on a muddy section, fell and I've dislocated my right elbow. Luckily no broken bones but it is strapped up with metal supports. I need to go back to fracture clinic a week on Monday.
So no gardening, cooking, washing up, hoovering, making bed etc.
Hope when it's in plaster I'll have a bit more movement.


----------



## guitarpete247 (14 Jun 2020)

I was lying here for just over 1 hour.


----------



## gavgav (14 Jun 2020)

guitarpete247 said:


> I'm not going out for while!!!
> I bought a second hand bike for youngest granddaughter and wanted to take her out for a short ride Tuesday evening. Unfontunately, on our weekend walk, down a Bridle path, I slipped on a muddy section, fell and I've dislocated my right elbow. Luckily no broken bones but it is strapped up with metal supports. I need to go back to fracture clinic a week on Monday.
> So no gardening, cooking, washing up, hoovering, making bed etc.
> Hope when it's in plaster I'll have a bit more movement.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2020)

Another Sunday, another ride. I had been thinking about two possible rides, about the same distance, but one with about half the climbing, which I finally went for, as I needed to be back by ten the latest. The forecast was for sunny intervals, little wind, and temperature going up from 13C, so ideal for a long ride.

Out at just past 6:30, to the A38 through Kempsey, continuing at Baynhall for a change, and on through Severn Stoke. There's a short, sharp climb our of Severn Stoke, and then a long descent past the garden centre at Earls Croome, up to the Pershore Rd, which I followed. This section of the A38 is quite flat, with a reasonable surface, I will probably use it again, if traffic stays quiet.

So left towards Pershore, past Baughton, cross the M5 for the first time today, and then a right to try a new lane to Strensham. There's a bit of down, and then up past Lower Strensham, which for some reason I expected would be bigger, and then the M5 again. I stopped just before the motorway crossing to take in the views. Looking north, there's the Malverns to the left




From here you can also see the radio telescope dish at Defford, but my phone camera is not good enough to capture it.

Over the M5 for the second time, through Upper Strensham, heading to Twyning past this chap




It had been sunny until now, but now clouds were coming in, but the tempetature was holding, and it was getting a bit muggy, though it wasn't even 7:30 yet.

The lanes were really quiet, and I think that all the way through Twyning and to the A38, I only passed one other person, plenty of birds, squirrels and rabbits, though.

Back on the A38, quick descent into Tewkesbury via the Mythe, and then a stop for a photo of my bike with the Avon




I think the bridge at the back may have been part of the railway line that used to run between here and Malvern.

Next was Bredon, crossing again the M5, but this time under, and then the gentle climb on through Bredon, Kemerton, Overbury an finally Conderton. Between Overbury and Conderton, a rider in a very nice Bianchi with aero bars flew past me. This is an ordinary occurrence, as I am quite slow, specially uphill, however, she seemed to blow out once she was about 30m ahead of me, and didn't increase the gap until we got to Beckford, were I stopped for a snack.

With energy replenished, headed for Ashton Under Hill. I got overtaken by another rider, but this time there was no blow out, and reached Ashton on my own.

Past Ashton, and on the way to Kersoe, I caught up with a guy riding a fat bike, with a small dog running along, this would normally not be necessarily very remarkable, but the dog was more interested in running across the road checking things in the verges than in following its owner, which made for an exciting overtake.

Once I managed to get past, the short climb to Kersoe came and went, and then the quick descent into Pershore via Elmley Castle and Little Comberton. Just out of Elmley Castle I caught up with another rider, who seemed to be just marginally slower than me. I drafted him for a bit, but then I decided to overtake. I got past quite easily, but then he caught my wheel, and we made it together to Pershore. We had a short chat, and it turns out we were going the same direction, though when I said I was going Holloway way he said he had had enough of climbs for the day, and would go round the main road.

As it turns out, I made it to the top of the Holloway just as he was going past, and I drafted him down Rebecca road, and all the way to Wadborough, were he went towards Station Road, and I carried on straight to go the long way round to Littleworth. I didn't see him again after that.

Made it home in under three hours total time, for a total distance of 42.9 miles, at a moving average speed of 16mph, which is a record for me, thanks in no small measure to my incidental riding partner.

Lovely ride, great workout, and it feels great seeing the improvement I am making.

The map


----------



## MntnMan62 (14 Jun 2020)

Beautiful day for a ride. Sun is shining, temp is at 72 to 73 degrees F. Went out for my solo ride that I should have done on Friday, and then should have done on Saturday. Banged out 31.37 miles with 2,070 ft of elevation gain. 2:40 of actual ride time and 2:55 total time. I like to stop for some view breaks here and there. Feeling stronger. Logged my fastest speed at 11.7 mph. Getting stronger, little by little.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jun 2020)

Sunday afternoon the Defy was back on the ABC trail, but first in the morning the ebike had a c.7mile round trip to Halfords to collect a new front reflector for the hybrid whose original had fallen off yesterday and broke whilst I was sorting the shifting of its rear derailleur. Traffic was about well back to pre lockdown levels and that’s without all shops all open… I tried to talk to another well distanced cyclist at a traffic light controlled junction but he could not hear me due to the traffic noise

First trip for the Defy along Bilton Lane since pre lockdown, it was fine in the week going to Lidl on the ebike , but today there were a number of CV19 close passes. Joined the A59 for the decent to Knaresborough hampered by a set of TTLs which were causing major tailbacks through the town




Followed the A59 east out of the town around a new roundbout for a field of houses and another set of TTLs for another roundabout being built. After crossing over the A1(M) turned off north to Whixley, where I was glad the Wahoo knew which way to go in the village, and then east to Thorpe Underwood where I collected a slightly wayward ABC “Q”; with a resident population of over 700 Queen Ethelburga's Collegiate is however larger than many villages, and its completely high walled grounds always strike me as being ideal baddies premises for a 007 film.




Further on stopped for a snack by Little Ouseburns somewhat isolated Church of the Holy Trinity and discovered I had with me the wrong charger for the Sportscams batteries




Crossed over the River Ouse on Aldwarke Toll Bridge; I stopped midway convinced something had fallen off the bike but then realised it was the minor matter of loose nuts and bolts holding the wooden planks of its decking.




Plenty of cyclists either side including a couple of tandems. Headed via Alne and the fringe of Easingwold, with the flat landscape interrupted by the climbs, and all too short decents, of the bridges over the East Coast Mainline and the A19, to the ABC “R” of Raskelf




Here the Wahoo seemed to stop working, post ride I discovered a mistake on the route plotting which had caused a dead end trip down a narrow back lane. I had presumed that the Wahoo had routed down there rather the main road adjacent so headed incorrectly north-east to the A19 and north on that road through Thormanby with a noticeable climb which further confused me more as I had plotted a route with the “T” after the “S” (and actually not that “T”)




Eventually a road sign appeared for the “S” along with another “T” from which I knew the route so a change in plans was made and the intent to do the “U” scrubbed for the day. I stopped for another snack and found no flapjack, only its packaging in my pocket, looked down to see it sat on the ground; the mucky bits were removed as best as possible. That distracted me from the necessary attention to the Sportcam, the final battery went in but I completely forgot to change the SD card The “S” was reached in the form of Sessay and there was a bike with lightbulbs threaded through its wheels and along the frame at the village entrance.




The next village was Dalton, I carefully followed the signs for the “T” not realising they were leading me in a big loop around the village centre and then reached the “T” of Topcliffe. SD Card now full so a resort to Google Streetscene https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@54.1789227,-1.3817498,3a,75y,264.1h,90t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1seurGW0Ba9LN5gICLQin0HQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
Over the River Swale and then through Asenby and Cundall to another “T” of Thornton Bridge which actually would have a made a shorter route from Sessay if I had realised. Through Milby to Langthorpe and the riverside park next to the River Ure (the Ure and Swale join together to form the Ouse) across the river from Boroughbridge. A wooden bench and seats formed a nice prop for the Defy to check the rear wheel as there was an annoying irregular ticking noise but the mech was clear of the spokes and the cable end well clear so a check of the chain and a good clean is on the cards.
A rare ride then followed all the way on the A6055 to Ferrensby and then home via Killinghall, during which the Wahoo worked out where it was and restarted giving directions. The decent to Farnham was a delight; it was the first of any note since Knaresborough.
58.03 miles @ 14.5mph avg, 2201ft climbed despite the general lack of elevation for a large part of the ride.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2020)

I haven't got any epic rides to report. I'm still just going out locally to do an hour or so over the local hills and valley roads. Very nice in the sunshine though - it is amazing how an hour of cycling on a sunny day can lift the spirits.

On yesterday's short ride I was on a gradual descent when I spotted @Svendo out walking with his family so I stopped for a chat with them from the opposite side of the road.

This (Sunday) evening I was coming back over the hilltop road between Hebden Bridge and Todmorden when I saw someone that I used to work with about 20 years ago. He was out walking with his wife and dog. I had another pleasant little chat from a distance. He has been doing some local cycling and said that he would like to increase his range in the future. I told him that he would be welcome to join us for post-Covid forum rides and maybe he _will_. Happily for me... he spotted the Planet X saddle on my bike and said that he has one which is surplus to requirements (doesn't suit his bum). He only rode it once or twice and will let me have it for £10, which is about half price. I am gradually replacing the saddles on all of my bikes with that type. They suit me and are cheap, especially when people let me have them at a decent discount. (3 of the ones I already own came from forum members and my 4th one was half price in a Planet X sale.)

Despite enjoying my short rides, I want to start doing some longer rides again. I will try to get some 50 km rides done in what is left of June and build back up to 100 kms in July.


----------



## Stonechat (15 Jun 2020)

Got out for 2nd post lockdown ride
Did a familiar loop, Chobham, up the Red Road to Frimley, Deepcut,Pirbright and Bisley.
37.1 miles, @ 16.7 mph 1073 feet climbed. Seemed not too hard


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jun 2020)

guitarpete247 said:


> I'm not going out for while!!!
> I bought a second hand bike for youngest granddaughter and wanted to take her out for a short ride Tuesday evening. Unfontunately, on our weekend walk, down a Bridle path, I slipped on a muddy section, fell and I've dislocated my right elbow. Luckily no broken bones but it is strapped up with metal supports. I need to go back to fracture clinic a week on Monday.
> So no gardening, cooking, washing up, hoovering, making bed etc.
> Hope when it's in plaster I'll have a bit more movement.


Get well soon . I rode through your village the other day and thought I not heard from Pete for a while


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2020)

guitarpete247 said:


> I'm not going out for while!!!
> I bought a second hand bike for youngest granddaughter and wanted to take her out for a short ride Tuesday evening. Unfontunately, on our weekend walk, down a Bridle path, I slipped on a muddy section, fell and I've dislocated my right elbow. Luckily no broken bones but it is strapped up with metal supports. I need to go back to fracture clinic a week on Monday.
> So no gardening, cooking, washing up, hoovering, making bed etc.
> Hope when it's in plaster I'll have a bit more movement.





guitarpete247 said:


> I was lying here for just over 1 hour.
> View attachment 530061


All the best for a quick recovery.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Crossed over the River Ouse on Aldwarke Toll Bridge; I stopped midway convinced something had fallen off the bike but then realised it was the minor matter of loose nuts and bolts holding the wooden planks of its decking.


Lucky I did the ride yesterday, woke up this morning to a traffic bulletin saying it is closed from today to next Tuesday for essential repairs - on the downside that's scuppered doing the "Y" I was thinking of for the duration.


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

Just a short one today, Waitrose and my LBS.


----------



## wafter (15 Jun 2020)

Still recovering from a big week so for today's ride I popped into town on the ofo to witness the consumptive excess thanks to our newly-opened non-essential shops. Thankfully it wasn't as bad as anticipated and I spent a couple of hours wafting around the city.

The highlight was finding the river by Donny bridge pretty much deserted, so I parked my steed on the pontoon and dangled my feet in the water:







Glancing down at my feet revealed a lot of small fish loitering around them which was nice - although sadly I didn't get a free pedicure..






In summary fap knows how many miles at what speed and heart rate, but nice to get out for a sedate meander


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Still recovering from a big week so for today's ride I popped into town on the ofo to witness the consumptive excess thanks to our newly-opened non-essential shops. Thankfully it wasn't as bad as anticipated and I spent a couple of hours wafting around the city.
> 
> The highlight was finding the river by Donny bridge pretty much deserted, so I parked my steed on the pontoon and dangled my feet in the water:
> 
> ...



I saw you earlier @wafter on the Botley road, I was heading out of town on the Brommie


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Jun 2020)

Out past the airport down through Gosforth and back for an hour. No wind at all today so quickest yet when I checked!

Lots of traffic + one very close, mis-timed pass from a silver unmarked work van driver in a rush - who then tried it with a bus  oops- everyone else was very courteous which always gets a cheerful wave.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jun 2020)

Took the hybrid out for shake down around the smaller 10 mile Nidd loop this afternoon. Outbound as soon as I turned onto the A61 the front derailleur turned, struggled onto Ripley and sort of straighened it, then in Nidd the water bottle flew off its holder. Otherthan that 
it seemed relatively okay


----------



## wafter (15 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I saw you earlier @wafter on the Botley road, I was heading out of town on the Brommie


Ahh; I vaguely recall clocking someone on a black(?) Brompton! Can't remember where though. Apologies if I scowled; havn't really been with it all day. I guess it was inevitable our paths would cross at some point - if it happens again I'll make an effort to wave 

In other news I could do with a bloody haircut, couldn't I?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

The longest ride of the year so far today and a commute.

I had to go to the office to day, as it was a nice morning I though I'd ride in. Frankly I don't know how people do it everyday, it was, it seemed to me, bedlam out there and I live in a relatively quiet area. As busy as the roads were it was a fairly uneventful ride on the TREK road bike, except for a twunt in a taxi passing me on the brow of Shortlands Hill. I rode along the busy A417 to Streatley then the A329 to Pangbourne, Purley on Thames, then on to the Oxford Road into Reading, instead of going along the cycle way through the Oracle along the Kennet & Avon I stuck to the main roads, then followed some of the closed to traffic except cycle back roads to my first stop, it seemed a lot less hassle.

After work I took a different route back out of Reading, over Caversham Bridge, up St Peters Hill towards Woodcote which is about 8 miles of relentless uphill then a nice long downhill past Exlade Street and Ipsden, around the edge of Wallingford the the normal route home via South Moreton, Blewbury and the Hagbournes.

Just over 40 miles today. Nice and dry, a little bit of wind.




Caversham Bridge





Entrance to Caversham Court


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jun 2020)

Shakedown for the finally-got-it-to-9-speed-with-flat-bars Scott roadie. It all went very well!
As always when returning to this bike from the Trek, it seemed to almost go along by itself. So nice, I extended my intended distance!
One stupid close pass from a fast curtain-sider on the A386 between Horrabridge and Yelverton, less than two feet from the bars...On the plus side, his slipstream helped me up the hill a little!
Up to the car park above Clearbrook, and along a side lane to ensure 17+ miles.
Lots of traffic, walkers, cyclists, you name it...


----------



## Wookee (15 Jun 2020)

Had to go to a meeting at Westfield in Stratford re some road layout changes for their re-opening today, only one way to do that! Straight down the River lea towpath again and turn left at the big stadium. There were absolutely loads of cyclists out today which was nice to see and a fair mix of people too. Only spotted 3 Mamils.

Setting out to ride down a stony towpath knowing you have a slow-ish puncture is probably not the best idea, but I did make it 28 miles without a problem. This would have been ok, but the total ride was 35 miles. I did have the good fortune to stop next to a boat that contained a bike enthusiast who loaned me his track pump to speed things up.

Normally i like to share a photo of the exciting things my bike gets me too - but you can only see so many roadworks and/or junctions. So today i am spoiling you with a gritty urban picture of downtown Tottenham (home of the riots in 2011) as this was pretty typical of my view for the whole trip.




The route wasn't quite a circle but I think counts as my first 50k'er


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jun 2020)

(





Posting here to try out image methods!)
Just one of my normal routine rides round the quiet W. Lancs lanes.


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2020)

that's a good pace


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (15 Jun 2020)

Thanks. Don't forget I'm now in that age bracket that will die if anyone mentions the word virus within 2 metres of me😁

Really I'm just a stubborn old git trying to relive the glory days of many years ago.


----------



## philtalksbx (15 Jun 2020)

More Oxfordshire exploring, it’s becoming a thing.

Some pals from work (Reading based) are plotting to meet for a carefully managed sandwich lunch one weekend soon. Henley looks like a suitably central place. Whilst working from home, hence the meet up, we are also being encouraged to take our holiday so in a spirit of corporate cooperation I took a day off and set out to explore the place.

The round trip route was 78km pretty easy apart from the climb out of Watlington. That one is rated by Strava as a cat4, and I blew up when the ramp went briefly up to around 15%. A quick hug and puff later and I was over the top into Christmas Common and a cracking descent all the way into Henley.

There were plenty of benches on the riverside, so a meet up looks very workable.





On the way back there is a different route through Pishill. Not so steep but goes on for ages and so also qualifies as a cat4. I made this one non-stop so felt much better for that.

On this evidence, I really should take more days off.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2020)

After not being able to get out in the morning I took the Raleigh for a quick spin after lunch hoping to get back before it poured down again. The route was roughly the reverse of yesterday's ride with the exception that I took the main road option through Cross Houses rather than the lane through Berrington.

Pleasantly warm and humid out, with a light wind which was pretty good for cycling. I was a little slow to start but once the legs warmed up a bit the Raleigh responded well and seemed to just fly along. There weren't that many cyclists out this time and the traffic was quite light as well. The flag at Cound didn't appear to have been changed since yesterday so I was able to get a better view and looking it up it's the Falkland Islands.

Pretty uneventful for the rest of the ride and the cloud never looked too threatening so I got round without getting rained on. Odd light showers have rolled through during the rest of the afternoon and sitting here writing this there is golden evening sunshine flooding in through the window but I can hear thunder rumbling round in the distance. I think we've been lucky so far.

24 miles again at a very pleasing 16.2mph average.






Drink stop near Harnage (Wrekin in the background)





View to the Stretton hills from Ryton. Sunshine here but those clouds are bubbling up nicely.





Looking the other way at the same spot.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jun 2020)

I took a fairly standard run out around the north of the Hills for Coddington. Then over the Munsley lump took me to climb up and over to Woolhope Cockshoot and then on over to Canwood and the strange sculpture. I took the lane from Woolhope to climb up onto the ridge again. Lovely views up here for sure. Then it was the drop off to Much Marcle and the standard route by Brooms Green and the Castlemorton lanes. Pleasant ride out today in warm humid weather. I missed the thunderstorms of the forecast thankfully. 56 smiles


----------



## gavgav (15 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After not being able to get out in the morning I took the Raleigh for a quick spin after lunch hoping to get back before it poured down again. The route was roughly the reverse of yesterday's ride with the exception that I took the main road option through Cross Houses rather than the lane through Berrington.
> 
> Pleasantly warm and humid out, with a light wind which was pretty good for cycling. I was a little slow to start but once the legs warmed up a bit the Raleigh responded well and seemed to just fly along. There weren't that many cyclists out this time and the traffic was quite light as well. The flag at Cound didn't appear to have been changed since yesterday so I was able to get a better view and looking it up it's the Falkland Islands.
> 
> ...


And boy did it come to a big storm!!


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Jun 2020)

Another warm but dull morning and just a short ride round the local lanes before any thunderstorms arrived. Set off to Northwood ,Whixall over the canal to Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood back over the canal to Alkington, Tilstock, Coton Wood, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Horton and back home just as the sun was starting to appear and getting quite hot out. Quite a few other cyclists out today, 25.2 miles @16mph. The thunderstorm arrived here at about 7pm which unfortunately was about 5 minutes after I left to take the dogs out, we got very wet very quickly Louis the spaniel doesn’t mind getting wet but Orla the collie was not impressed.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Jun 2020)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2020)

According to the forecasts I'd seen it should have been raining this morning. It wasn't and there was no sign of anything on rainfall radar so I took the chance and got out for a quick spin. I took the Galaxy this time because I wanted to try out a minor saddle tweak and headed out to do the anti-clockwise version of my short Acton Burnell loop.

It was quite warm and more humid than yesterday, still with a light wind. The bike felt really nice and fast from the start so I got on at a good pace, overtaking another rider on the way to Condover. In the village the road to Ryton was unexpectedly closed. I approached the vehicle guarding the closure and the guy in it shouted out that it was okay to go through..... at which point I crashed into one of the signs because I was paying attention to him instead of where I was going.

Having ridden through the closure (I think they were doing some patching - this stretch of road needs a _lot_ more than that) and advised another rider that it was okay to go through, it was back to normal on the way to Longnor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. The rain yesterday has washed sand and gravel onto the roads in places so I was a bit cautious on some of the corners. The dip at Pitchford has a layer of sand just at the fastest point which isn't ideal.

From Cantlop I picked up a bit of a tailwind down the hill into Condover so got some good speed up but the approach to the village had a coating of mud, making me wary again.

It was quite a good dash up to the A49 and I climbed the hill at a pretty decent speed.

17.1 miles at 17.2 mph average. I'll settle for that. The saddle tweak seems an improvement and in particular it feels a bit more comfortable when on the drops now. As always, the next few rides will tell.

I didn't stop for photos today.


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jun 2020)

Unexpectedly a couple of identical, almost 10 mile, round trips for the ebike across town to Sainsbury's. The original one was
fated from the off as I realised after only a few turns of the pedals the bike was devoid of its D lock. Lock retrieved from the kitchen and set off again, the route eventually using a reasonably wide bridleway but care needed not so much in terms of distancing from walkers but more the antics of their four legged friends. I commented to one walker with four well behaved dogs that by the law of averages the next dog would chase me. Actually it turned out to be one of the "let's walk straight at the cyclist" variety and for once my left foot hit the floor first despite the cleat on my right shoe being a quick release. Down the steep grade at the showground and past stacks of people drinking hot drinks; the farm shop had its catering van open although it's cafe was obviously closed. Bike locked up outside Sainsbury's and into the store I picked up a self scanner. At Sainsbury's you have to scan your Nectar card to start it and that was when I discovered my wallet missing. Shot back to bike, had it fallen out their, no sign of it, followed route back into store but no sign and checked with customer services to the negative so retraced route back home as far as possible given one way roads and eventually found it on the garden table, I had obviously put it there when retreiving the lock
Second attempt somewhat more successful apart from the lack of mackeral fillets. On the return a Dulux dog wanted a fight but it's owner had both hands on its lead. As with the earlier any waiting motorist would have thought I had jumped a red light; the bridleway forms a crossroads at an otherwise T junction that has traffic lights but those for the bridleway are worked by a push button set at a height for a horse rider only. 1284ft of running the battery down.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2020)

As mentioned is a previous post last weekend I should have been in Sweden completing the Vatternrundon a 315km epic for obvious reasons this didn't happen so while using my booked leave from work I set myself the challenge of completing the distance .After 3 days I had completed a imperial ton a 50km ride and 2 shorter rides I was still 30 miles short today . Still needing a metric ton for the monthly challenge that became the target . A phone call last night sorted out the route big Sis who also should have been in Sweden asked if I fancied meeting for a picnic . Market Bosworth park was chosen as there is loads of space .I had a route planned out to Tamworth and back via Market Bosworth so that's the route . Out the door at 0700 took a fairly direct route to Tamworth where a bit of velo viewer square grabbing took place . Squares bagged and back to Market Bosworth down some lovely lanes so glad to be out of the urban jungle of Tamworth .Found my bid Sis in the park with BIL and my aunt who is now in her social bubble . Enjoyed a socially distanced picnic and a mid ride coffee the first since March . The clouds were rolling in so a quick blast of 12 miles to home . Made in the dry ,20 mins later it chucked it down good timing . 68 miles in the bag with 2700ft of upness . 4 day total came in at 237.9 miles (380km) back to work tomorrow . Now hoping Cornish holiday early July can go ahead which is in the balance at the moment


----------



## theloafer (16 Jun 2020)

todays ride was to see if Bettys in Northallerton would have any Fat Rascals not had one for months.. route was the old Darlington 50 miler (which they have stopped running)  ....traffic was manic looks like things are back as they were .
alas it was not to be.... Bettys still closed 67 miles by the time i got back 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3623945327


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Jun 2020)

Thunder in the air and fancied a change so went and got very muddy on the mountain bike, first time in yonks.

It's flat round these parts which isn't my scene really but had lots of fun and good to do something different. 

Only real point of interest was the pedestrian tunnel under Manchester 2nd runway - where Swampy ultimately met his nemesis. Oh - and it stayed dry in the end.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

The normal commute from the new job/apartment takes about 15 minutes, but today I decided that I was going to find a longer route to the apartment after work because I'm young and reckless and I want to see if it is better to do a little exploring rather than just riding straight back from work, or if it just makes me too tired all evening. 
Yeah, that's reckless for ya.
At four pm, it certainly seems a damn fool idea, but I give myself a good talking to and get on with it.
Work is in a moderately dull light industrial estate on the edge of the nearest big town, so I lock up, pedal off past the post office sorting depot, and get stuck at the traffic lights leading toward the main road at the edge of town. After negotiating a set of traffic lights that clearly wasn't meant to recognise bicycles I join the procession of other cyclists already on the gravel cycleway following the river. This path runs along the river directly towards the Black Forest, which makes for a nice view but was also the wrong way to get back to my village. However I had a plan: according to a plan I made this morning with help from Google Maps, there's a bridge over the river a few kilometres along this path, leading through another village and a bridge over the main road, so I can make a circular route through the local forest.
The town has the interesting name of "Wasser" ("Water"); sometimes I think my adopted country lacks a little flair in the place naming department.
I go cycling through Wasser. If I go in a basement am I unter Wasser?
Unfortunately I'm following this grand plan by memory, which is usually pretty good for this sort of thing, but it is far from perfect. I think I should ride to the end of the road, and turn left, then right... probably.
I go left, follow the road for a bit then take the next right, past a large school for people with disabilities, and hooray and huzzah, I can see the pedestrian bridge over the road that I remembered from the morning. Not only that, it has a lovely smooth wide ramp. It also has a large covered area at the top to turn in. I'm guessing these are because of the school, not to be nice to some random cyclists wandering through, but I'll happily make use of it and head over the covered bridge and into the forest.
There's a long flat route through here too. It's very nice, so nice in fact that I even switch to the big ring and use the drops. Also, I miss my turning and end up on the other side of the forest a couple of kilometres away from where I intended. Fortunately I can see the village I was aiming for so I trundle around the side of that and find the road that leads back to my own village.
This is the straightest route from my village to Freiburg, unfortunately it has about two hundred metres of the worst cycling surface I've found locally. The first is while passing a farm and equally unfortunately I'm distracted by a pair of Storks nesting on top of a relatively short silo, so I hit the first lumpy bit while looking up. Fortunately due to my skill and probably because I was pootling along pretty slowly, I don't fall of and after this the path improves and I'm cruising the forest. A few minutes later I emerge onto the other bad bit, which I've named the Marble Run because it's like riding on a sea of marbles. Fortunately it's pretty short and there's tarmac on the other side. There's a slight rise here. I change down the gears. I'm getting soft in all this flat geography: in Stuttgart I'd have powered up that without thinking twice; admittedly I wouldn't have done this very fast, but still...
Once over the rise my village is in sight. So is the Kaisertsuhl, rising out of the plain like... um... a large lump of misplaced volcanic rock, sorry, I'm not that good at similes.
Beyond that in the surprisingly clear evening air, are the Vosges mountains in France; grey in the distance.
From here it is a fairly short direct route over the fields, past a couple of farms and around a barrier over the lane saying "no vehicles past this point". Unfortunately I'm coming at it from the back, so I ignore it.
At the edge of the village I get stuck trying to cross the road because there's two way slow moving traffic on the main road. These are the first cars I've seen for several kilometres, so I shouldn't complain. Still do.
Once over the road, into the old town, and over the unsurfaced driveway of my house, or at least the house whose basement I inhabit. Inside I make tea, and evaluate. The whole ride took about 40 minutes; I think I'm more awake than I am normally on arriving back from work, and the evening is still young. The area is the geographical equivalent of a pancake there are probably other ways to get back from work, so I'll have plenty of variety.
Looks like this idea could be a goer, as it were.
I'll try and take a camera next time though.


----------



## wafter (16 Jun 2020)

Following last night's ample thunderstorm I was looking forward to riding in the fresh, cool air today. As it happened I didn't really feel much like going out after yet another poor night's sleep, but I thought it might make me feel a bit better and again escape the house / my head for a while. 

Out on the CdF the cool air initially felt good, however after a few miles it was clear the humidity was significant and rising; making things pretty sweaty and uncomfortable. Given my supposed recovery status I took things easy and ended up in Abingdon. As the ride continued aimless and increasingly sweaty I decided to chase the large ominous black cloud hanging above the city in an effort to find some relief from a quick shower.

Despite pursuing the darkness all over the city the best I got was a few drops; although the closer I got the cooler the winds became, which was welcome. Having nearly been run over by some knobhead who decided to overtake me on the outside of a roundabout as I was trying to turn off, plus the hope for a cooling shower exhausted I was starting to get a bit bored so headed back towards Oxford; feeling especially unacomplished and pretty low. This was made so much worse by failing to level my cranks when dropping off a poorly finished transition on the cycle path; putting a massive scrape on the end of my NDS crankarm 

Rides usually do wonders for my mental health and have been a valuable crutch over the past few months, but I've found that purposefully low-intensity recovery outings really don't help at all - potentially even making things worse. By the time I'd got to Radley I was utterly dispondent and sick of the mediocrity of the slow, aimless pace so stuck on some NIN and hammered it; into the city on the cycle and tow paths then out onto St. Aldates and up the high St. toward Headington; leaving a trail of smashed PRs in my wake. 

I attacked Headington hill, shaving 5% off my previous best (set on my lighter / more aero road bike) and coming over the top at 95% of max HR. I floated around the area for a bit then headed back into town; only to hit a load of traffic at the Plain and eventually cutting through it to reveal another BLM protest aimed at the uni's much-maligned Cecil Rhodes statue on one of its buildings:







After a few minutes observing the shuffling throng I concluded I couldn't tolerate its pace so doubled back towards Headington; forking off toward Marston and back into town to head them off at the pass as it were; beating them to Longwall St:






From there I thrashed it back down the High St (now dotted with Police, photographers and the odd curious spectator) then home. 

In summary a bit under 33 miles and 500ft at 13mph and 113bpm. Now collapsed post-dinner and shower in a proper post-exercise afterglow I feel so much better; aside from the persistant mental image of my damaged crank 

Hopefully I'll be able to get out tomorrow for a more sustained ride, legs permitting.


----------



## MntnMan62 (16 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The normal commute from the new job/apartment takes about 15 minutes, but today I decided that I was going to find a longer route to the apartment after work because I'm young and reckless and I want to see if it is better to do a little exploring rather than just riding straight back from work, or if it just makes me too tired all evening.
> Yeah, that's reckless for ya.
> At four pm, it certainly seems a damn fool idea, but I give myself a good talking to and get on with it.
> Work is in a moderately dull light industrial estate on the edge of the nearest big town, so I lock up, pedal off past the post office sorting depot, and get stuck at the traffic lights leading toward the main road at the edge of town. After negotiating a set of traffic lights that clearly wasn't meant to recognise bicycles I join the procession of other cyclists already on the gravel cycleway following the river. This path runs along the river directly towards the Black Forest, which makes for a nice view but was also the wrong way to get back to my village. However I had a plan: according to a plan I made this morning with help from Google Maps, there's a bridge over the river a few kilometres along this path, leading through another village and a bridge over the main road, so I can make a circular route through the local forest.
> ...



Yep. That's reckless for ya. I bet you run with scissors too.


----------



## ruffers (17 Jun 2020)

I have been back at work now a few weeks, did a few commutes when the weather was more favourable for me. 11 mile round trip so that kept off the cobwebs.
My son is back at school Monday and Tuesday for 5 weeks so that did free up some me time. 
Monday I did a 13.4 mile loop near me and yesterday I did 16 mile similar loop just added another few roads on to it.
Nothing spectacular but it was great to get out again and enjoy the ride.

Well done people on some great posts and great pictures.

Happy cycling everyone 👍🏻🚴🏻


----------



## Old jon (17 Jun 2020)

It has been such a long time, but now the heel is healed. Time for a ride again!

Pedal away on the geared bike this morning, seven thirty sort of morning. I must have been keen. But traffic was surprisingly light and it stayed that way all through the ride. Through Holbeck, not much changes, and cross the river at Crown Point before the road up to the Oakwood Clock. The higher I was, the more mist, something I have not seen in a while. Higher still on the A58 to Whin Moor Lane, a bit of button pressing on the garthing told me I had already climbed six hundred feet before I had reached Shadwell Main Street. On to Slaid Hill and that quick fun road along the ridge to Wike and East Keswick, where I noticed the Potts clock had stopped.

Up the hill called Whitegate and carry on to the A659, oh!! the mist has gone! Turn right and after the first rise enjoy the dropping road to the outskirts of Collingham and the left turn to cross the River Wharfe at Linton. On to Wetherby, stop at the town hall for a bite then back across the river and up to Wattle Syke, aka the A659 yet again. Take West Woods Road to Bramham, a couple of misty patches along here, and one more obscuring Norwood House, on the way to Thorner. Sandhills again to leave Thorner behind, then Skeltons Lane back to the A58 via Red Hall Lane.

Back inside the Ring Road, whizz down Boot Hill and pass the tradesmen’s gates to Roundhay Park. More down all the way back to Crown Point Bridge, home is the other side of the river. And I reached it, home that is, thirty four miles after leaving. Happy cyclist after a good ride.






The elevation squiggle does look impressive. Sort of.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jun 2020)

A run to Screwfix to pick up a click and collect [two other cyclists in the queue of five] then a meander on unknown roads in Fawdon on the home leg.
15 miles in the sunshine [it's been overcast and humid for days up to now] - very quiet today


----------



## pjd57 (17 Jun 2020)

First ride into the countryside in a few months.
Mainly on NCN 7 , but the road section from Kilbarchan to Lochwinnoch was hilly but it's a great run down back to the cycle route at Castle Semple outdoor centre.

Passed these guys as well


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Jun 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Thunder in the air and fancied a change so went and got very muddy on the mountain bike, first time in yonks.
> 
> It's flat round these parts which isn't my scene really but had lots of fun and good to do something different.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard the word 'Yonks' for yonks


----------



## Algarvecycling (17 Jun 2020)

Went for a quick spin to Sagres, the Western point here in The Algarve.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jun 2020)

As I headed away from the Leigh Brook I bumped into my old pal Mike M. I haven't seen Mike for years. He was in top form indeed. We must have chatted for at least an hour. I continued over to the Frome valley and onward for Withington. I crossed the Wye at Mordiford and took the climb of Bogmarsh for a change. No mire at Bogmarsh! At Hoarwithy I rode along the banks of the Wye for a lovely picnic stop with a lovely view. There was a thunderstorm in the distance and I got a few drops. Underway again I climbed away from the Wye. Over the summit of the Marcles I got more drops and soon after the roads were wet and mucky. Wet and mucky it was all the way back. I chose the usual route as time had been lost chatting earlier. Lovely ride apart from the wet mucky roads. Laundry and bike cleaning now. 68 smiles


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2020)

I went out this afternoon rather than risking the forecast thunderstorms this evening. It was pretty sunny, hot and muggy out there but that sure beats being soaked, frozen and blasted by wind, or staring into a misty murk!

I had decided to check another local '_climb to nowhere_' that I had previously ignored but did a 12 km warm-up ride first which took me over Calderbrook Rd above the A6033 between Walsden and Littleborough. It is good to get away from the traffic on the main road and there are some nice views up there. The thing is though, some utter cad has broken the road... 






I first discovered that a few years ago when whizzing down the lane in the opposite direction, once again on a road bike with skinny tyres. The damaged road surface is not obvious until too late and I had been looking around at the scenery anyway so the first thing I knew was when the road disappeared from under me!  It isn't _much _of an exaggeration to say that my life flashed before me... Somehow, I kept control and clattered down there without either crashing or wrecking my bike. I've been a bit more cautious going down there ever since! I thought I'd take a picture of the road for you because it isn't something that you see every day. Ok, we do have big potholes on some of the local roads, but they are not as big as _that_! 

The whole hillside seems to be on the move. The council made expensive repairs to the road a few times but it eventually became obvious that they would have to spend millions to stabilise the road properly and it wasn't justifiable for the small amount of traffic that used to use the road. Still, it means it is great for cyclists and people out walking their dogs - no traffic to share the road with!

I looped back via Calderbrook and Summit to return to Walsden. I had tackled one of the scenic dead-end climbs from there a couple of weeks ago (Allescholes Rd) and decided to tackle the next one down the valley today - Ramsden Wood Rd/Ramsden Ln. It is another road that I hadn't bothered with in the past because it only leads up to a few remote cottages, farms and footpaths. It turned out to be a cracker!

The first part of the road is a gradual drag up. Within a couple of hundred metres the traffic noise from the A6033 had gone and I was riding up past some nice houses, with a babbling brook to one side of the road. That is probably one of the sources of the regular flooding in Walsden village, but today it was just an inch or two deep. Birds singing in the trees, dappled light from the sunshine filtering through - lovely!

I came up to a slightly upmarket modern housing development. I preferred the old cottages that I had just passed, but these new houses are in a fantastic location, with good links to Manchester and Leeds, yet feeling like they were out in the countryside somewhere.

The road then kicks steeply up Ramsden Ln. That was a great little singletrack climb. It averages about 10% for a km but some bits were probably 15% and some only 7-8%. It is the kind of climb that a beginner would be very happy just to get up without stopping. A very fit rider could really attack it and time themselves. I'm somewhere in between... I can get up those hills but only at a very steady pace.

There is a little fishing pond up there and a couple of anglers were startled by the sound of my heavy breathing punctuating the peace of the location. One grunted something at me which I took to be a reference to old guys on bikes being daft enough to ride up steep Yorkshire hills. I gasped something back at him! 

Further up the climb I approached a couple walking their dog. We exchanged a few friendly words as I wobbled past them, just about managing to scrape a 2 m gap on the narrow road.

The road eventually turned into a gravel track which my map shows going up to a farm. I stopped there to take a photo for y'all, and then whizzed back down the hill again to head for home on the main road.






It was only a 21 km ride, but I crammed about 360 m of climbing into it despite 3/4 of the ride being flat!

If you are anywhere near this area, I'd definitely recommend coming for the day and having a go at these climbs, plus of course some of the others that are NOT dead-ends. If you are interested in this kind of thing, take a look at the blog post that I found HERE.


----------



## theloafer (17 Jun 2020)

today was to be a rest day ..with 2 rides on Monday(which i forgot to post)  and 67 miles yesterday ...but our lass invited me over to Billingham for tea.. set off in nice sun but it was bloody freezing on that east coast area... still the 33 miles might have burnt off the cakes 🤣🤣🤣

https://www.strava.com/activities/3630819605


----------



## Mike_P (17 Jun 2020)

A happy Defy today, its chain and rear mech were well cleaned yesterday. Braved Bilton Lane again, it was late morning and just warmed up enough to not have to don any leg warmers but a long sleeve jersey was in order. Not that many walkers but a fair number of cyclists. TTLs still in place on the decent to Knaresborough




Somehow I got up the climb to Bond End without any motorised vehicle chugging away behind me. Then to Staveley via Farnham and once again that chicken, or maybe another, was roadside




Continuing then to Minskip and the southern edge of Boroughbridge for a ride south east along the undulating B6265. Turned off to Great Ouseburn for a snack break on a bench before heading in a northerly direction to the objective of the ride, the ABC “U” of Upper Dunsforth which I skipped on Sunday, and a village whose signs seemed sure and then again unsure of its location.








Back west via Arkendale and from Ferrensby it should then have been a rerun of the end of Sundays ride. However at Ripley it was plain that the almost normal status of someone digging up the road in Killinghall had occurred once again and there was one enormous traffic jam so a retreat for the first time this year to the Nidderdale Greenway.




Despite the lack of markings the cycle route does run along the footway. So with the weather still overcast the route was not packed with walkers and the Nidd could be glimpsed for once.




Subsequently discovered Strava have hidden its segments and classified them as hazardous. Re-joining the urban part of Bilton Lane I did a mini loop off it to avoid a set of TTLs that had caught me outbound and as a result had a straight on view of the Grade II* St Johns Church




Recalling another set of TTLs on the A59 opted to avoid that more level route home for a hillier one. 36.27 miles @ 13.8mph avg, 1867ftc climbed


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2020)

Following yesterday's miserable mosey / angry thrash I found myself struggling to keep my eyes open by 11 last night and got an uncharacteristiclly early night as a result. This translated into a better kip and unusual vigor and motivation this morning!

For once I skipped the usual shower and breakfast to nip into town on the ofo and pick up a couple of size-smaller T-shirts to capitalise on my steadily declining weight. Not a lot to report really; it was nice to get out in the cooler morning air, town was still pretty quiet and the shopping uneventful. After fulfilling my obligations as a subservient consumer I floated around the city for a bit; probably clocking up 10-12 sedate miles.

After showering, eating and a bit of food shopping I enjoyed a cracking afternoon thunder storm with lashings of heavy rain; most evidence of which on the roads had evaporated by the evening - however the cool, fresh air remained so I took the opportunity to get out on the Genesis.

It was supposed to be a shortish measured ride just for the sake of it, but after the first few miles it became clear that this was unlikely... cutting across Port Meadow accompanied by some proper old skool trance (not the often questionable commercial stuff I was raised on in the late '90s!) I suddently found myself with an irrepressible grin on my face; smashing along the trails while surrounded by many cows in various locations and positions peacefully munching on a variety of flora. Plenty of people about and most seemed as happy to be out as I was 

No more gory details but I spent about an hour and a half caning it around various bits of the city with a fantastic soundtrack of jungle and rave classics, setting a good deal of PRs (which I eventually managed to get Strava to acknowledge when I got back) and thoroughly enjoying myself.

Tonight's blast came out at a bit less than 22 miles and 430ft at 15.2mph and 144bpm (39% zone 4), for around 1000kcal burned.

I'm glad that I've been in the mood for some higher intensity stuff recently as it makes a nice change to longer, more measured rides and is probably good to mix it up a bit to try and gain a bit more strength. Speaking of which, while the change in my fitness has obviously not been overnight I can definitely feel a significant improvement in both my endurance and strength; thanks to the last 2-3 months of riding I'm easily the fittest I've ever been 

Thoroughly knackered now so I suppose I'd best get some sleep!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jun 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

I hadn't expected to get a ride in, being busy in the morning and anticipating it being wet again in the afternoon, however after lunch there was nothing local showing on the rainfall radar so I got out.

After a couple of back-to-back fast rides (fast for me that is), something more sedate seemed like an idea so I grabbed the knockabout bike and headed across Lyth Hill to pootle round the lanes. The meandering route eventually took in Annscroft, Exford's Green, Long Lane, Longden Common, Wrentnall, Oaks, Plealey, Arscott, Exford's Green again, Hunger Hill and back over Lyth Hill via Little Lyth.

There was a bit of frustration at the start when I got overtaken while trying to pass a parked car  but that soon faded as I climbed the hill and had the views to look at. Lyth Hill was as busy as ever with people out exercising. Not many people out walking or cycling as I dropped down the other side though.

Annscroft was surprisingly quiet and so was the road to Exford's Green up to a point. There was another minor annoyance here where a chap in an Audi barged past a couple of horses even though it was my priority. Yes, okay, you gave me a nice wave to say thanks for stopping but I didn't have a great deal of choice did I? 

Following a large tractor on the Stapleton road meant I didn't have to worry about what was coming the other way for a bit  until he turned off for Chatford while I turned the opposite way for Long Lane. With an easterly wind this time it was a novelty to be quicker along here than I'm used to for less effort.

At the end of the lane I decided to turn left to Longden Common and Wrentnall. I ride this road quite frequently but almost always in the other direction. The climb isn't quite as bad as I remember it, but is still a bit of a plod. I was glad the traffic was light. Turning off towards Wrentnall the climbing continues until the summit at Oaks, whereupon there is a long descent to Plealey. I decided to cut across to Arscott as I've done previously and at the end of that particular lane found a lost motorist wanting to know which road for Annscroft. I was able to point him in the right direction, and just as well as he was about to turn completely the wrong way if I hadn't.

There was a bit more traffic on the second pass through Exford's Green and although I could see the A49 was busy as I approached, I managed to get to it just as there was a lull, which was nice.

18.7 miles at 12.3 mph average. Good to get the ride in as today looks like being a washout.





The cloud looks quite threatening over the hills as viewed from near Longden Common.





At Oaks.










A couple of shots along the lanes around Plealey and Arscott. You are well away from any busy roads here so it's pretty peaceful.





Heading for Exford's Green.





Last look back to the Stretton Hills.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jun 2020)

Thought I could get a ride in on the Defy before it rained but it did not take long to realise that would not to be the case. I had canned the idea of going any further west than Burley Bank before I realised that I had forgot Penny Pot was closed westbound, and as a result headed east onto the UCI circuit. The TTLs at the top of the decent to the U bend bridge had moved slightly meaning anyone heading west can at least get up the worse of the climb unhindered.




Down and round the bend over the bridge and up the climb of Cornwall Road to find another set of
TTLs which obviously had changed to red by the time I crawled up to them.




And then again a further set where the circuit turns left down Valley Drive. I suddenly realised a very off tangent ABC “V” was to hand – the rain on the sportscam lens making for a very zany shot of the sign for Valley Gardens




8.05 increasingly wet miles with 712ft climbed.


----------



## Old jon (19 Jun 2020)

Another early start, overcast sky but nothing falling from it. Had spent some time thinking about a route to ride the fixed around and decided on one I do often enough, with minor changes.

Jack Lane into Holbeck, and Water Lane out. Aim for the Armouries, still Tatie Dock in my vocabulary, the path downriver to Woodlesford was just about deserted. Not at all surprising with a six thirty start. The towpath approaching Woodlesford Lock was infested with kamikaze ducks, I slowed down, managed to miss them all and as I left the canalside for the A642 I realised I could have had duck for dinner. It was only the thought of all that plucking . . .

Ride on to Swillington, what was the Miner’s Welfare has been renamed the Sports and Social Club. Garforth next, around the north side of there and find the B1217. It seems a while since I passed the gates at Lotherton Hall but I have not forgotten how to turn left there to pedal to Aberford. Along Main Street to the left turn onto Cattle Lane, and the up and downery along the road to Barwick.



The miles are rolling under the wheels well, it must be the ruts I have worn in the tarmac. Out of Barwick and through Scholes, slightly confusing roadworks at the A64 end of Thorner Lane, but no holdup. A left turn for the next two lanes to the A58, where I acted on the whim of turning right, and after a few hundred yards turned onto Whin Moor Lane.

Shadwell then. Of course it looks familiar, I rode through the place on Wednesday. This time, straight on at Slaid Hill lights, and after crossing the Ring Road its Moortown Corner next. Street Lane points towards the clock at Oakwood. More descending roads, ‘cos the river is down there. Crown Point Bridge takes me across that, shortly afterwards me and my grin ride into the street I live on. Thirty three miles, fourteen hundred and some feet going up, and of course down as well. Enjoyed that a lot.

Mappery by garthing, it does do well.


----------



## wafter (19 Jun 2020)

An emergency egg run this morning thanks to my perpetually poor planning. Weather forcast was a little grim; better later but I've been frequently disappointed by a lack of eggs when arriving at much past lunchtime so chanced it in my shorts and base layer - rain already spitting and ominous clouds ahead of me.. However, the world has given me the finger enough recently so I thought it was time to return the sentiment and set off defiant.

Thankfully the clouds and I managed to largely miss each other and I was pleasantly surprised to find remaining stock when I stopped at the egg man's gaff; stocking up on another 30. Weather seeming a bit less threatening and never wanting to go back the way I came I carried on and headed towards Abingdon; the traffic noticeably worse with the usual mix of throughtful drivers giving me all of the road and other giving next to nothing as they passed.

I came so very close to a fairly serious accident coming through Marcham; as some absolute imbecile of an old woman in her "mini" overtook me right at the approach to a blind left hand bend; cutting sharply in front of me - I remember thinking "if she brakes now I'm f-" when she braked hard and came to a complete stop in the face of oncoming traffic as she rounded the bend 

I really thought I was screwed and hit the brakes; unclipping my right foot and trying to steer left to miss her on the inside. Because I was steering I didn't want to apply too much frontal braking and cause the front to wash out, so the rear got the lion's share; locking the wheel in my panic and causing it to slide outwards (there goes another few hundred miles worth of wear on that tyre ). I narrowly missed the rear corner of her car and came to rest striking her rear quarter with my right arm to bring me to a standstill.

Despite the thump of 80kg of bike and rider impacting the side of her car and the subsequent unrestrained vocalisation of my malcontent, she just carried on oblivious. In my shock, rage and bewilderment I failed to get her numberplate and chased her down the Abingdon rd, but it's a NSL A-road so I had no chance of catching her.

I spent half an hour touring the carparks of the town but no joy... while relieved that the outcome wasn't more serious and that I managed to avoid simply piling into the back of her and damaging the bike, I'm angry at myself for failing to get her reg as (I suspect given that there was contact) I could have reported her for leaving the scene of an accident. Regardless of her potential excuses for what happened she's clearly a danger to other road users and it's a shame I can't be the one to bring this to the attention of the Polis 

It took me a good few miles to calm down; continuing through Radley then into the city via the usual cycle and tow paths then home.

Today has been the closest I've come to genuinely having a serious RTA with another vehicle for as long as I can remember, and while it's thankfully a rare occurance it's certainly rekindled my interest in getting a camera to record my rides as I'm thoroughly sick of being treated as if I'm utterly worthless..

Anyway, stupid, selfish, arrogant and dangerous old women not withstanding not a terrible ride and I feel a bit more empowered for going out despite the rain. I also feel a lot better both mentally and physically having been blighted by asthma, gammy eyes and some pretty horrible anxiety dreams last night following my sheer audacity in having had some chips and a few beers for dinner 

In summary just over 29.5 miles and 400ft at 13.4mph and 129bpm for 1300kcal burned... I have to return to the homested at some point so might pop back later if my legs feel up to it, since the traffic will probably be better than tomorrow morning.


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2020)

A couple of rides to post:

Ride One
The first was on Tuesday. I collected a new (to me) bike from @potsy of this parish on Sunday. Monday was spent doing a bit of work and dealing with ''stuff''. Monday evening I spent cleaning and fettling my old bike in preparation of selling it on again. (bought from another cc'er, @Spiderweb, a couple of years ago)
I don't like passing on stuff unless I know it's working well. Tuesday morning saw me out on my old bike checking and adjusting. Sweet as a nut.

A couple of local loops which added up to 17.1 miles and 1200ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/50853781


The rest of the week spent making funeral arrangements etc etc for a death in the family and so it was Thursday evening before I could tinker with my new ride:






Seat post adjusted, shorter stem moved over from my other bike, a general clean and so on and it was ready to roll.


Ride Two.
Out for 8am and I got no more than 100m down the road when I discovered the clamp holding the bars wasn't tight enough so a quick about turn and home to spanner it up. And off again. It fitted like a glove and everything was crisp and worked perfectly. 
Being used to Campagnolo equipment I found myself searching a number of times for the thumb shifter to go up a gear which of course Shimano doesn't have. Even so it felt good. Thanks @potsy, it's a belter. 

I may change the colour though........I like white bikes. 

After a loop near home I made it up towards Wetherby and turned right up Jewitt Lane and then into Bramham, Aberford, Garforth and back home via Cross Gates.

27.4 miles and 1600 ft of up

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/51024789


----------



## C R (19 Jun 2020)

Finally a dry evening and some time for a short spin down to Earls Croome via the A38 and back via Kinnersley, Croome and Wadborough. It looks like the wind is this year's feature, riding out was taking some effort to keep a reasonable speed, but it meant it helped on the way back.

The map


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2020)

Just a shopping trip for me today. Needed to get some cone spanners and found out that they were in stock at Evans in Martlesham - a nice, easy straight up and back 15 mile round trip - but wehere's the fun in that?

Instead I took a very indirect route initially in the wrong direction off road towards Felixstowe, then up through Walton to take the off road route back to the far side of Trimley and alternating with on road & off road tracks all the way through Newboutne & Waldringfield to Martlesham. Having got the spanners an a couple of bits from the neighbouring Tesco, almost all the ride to the outskirts of Ipswich was off road through Kesgrave & Rushmere Common, rejoining the main road at the Hospital. Most of the home run was on road, but with the addition of a rough track through Purdis Farm and the last 3/4 mile along Gun Lane, ending up with just under 34 miles for a relaxed afternoon out.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Jun 2020)

A ride down to Newburn, over the bridge to Blaydon and Scotswood then home back up over Newburn Hill again!
22 miles in the sunshine
.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (20 Jun 2020)

Had a ride up to the TV transmitter mast on Winter Hill. Only time it rained was when we were up there! Set off with one partner, lost him and rode home with a different one!


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Jun 2020)

Wafter, pleased you were OK , but what about the eggs?


----------



## gavgav (20 Jun 2020)

After a morning working, I got out after lunch with my ex colleague Paul, for first ride since last Sunday, due to the monsoons that hit Shropshire this week.

The Sun had come out, but there was a stiff Southerly wind. Rode over to Meole school and met up with Paul, who wanted to up his mileage to 20, today, so we set off through Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft, extremely busy traffic on that road.

We then followed the lanes to Exfords Green, Stapleton, Ryton and Longnor. It was hard going, into the wind for the first 10 miles and the lane to Longnor was annoying busy, with mostly big vehicles as well, meaning we had to get onto the verge twice.

Turning back towards Shrewsbury, was much more fun, with the wind directly behind us and much quieter roads, through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots.

We departed ways at the junction for my estate, having thoroughly enjoyed 21.13 miles at 13.5mph avg.

Our next ride has an aim to find a takeaway coffee shop, to have a break at and make it easier to catch up with a chat.


----------



## Proto (20 Jun 2020)

Dropped my Audi TT at a place in Yeovil to have the wheels refurbished, then rode 34km home to Lyme Regis. Bit blustery and certainly hilly but enjoyed every minute.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jun 2020)

The Defy on the ABC hunt again today but which “W” – Weeton was too simple and Wath in Nidderdale would be nice but it would no doubt mean climbing the narrow high street in Pateley Bridge with issues of social distancing and advoiding traffic. So the Wahoo programmed and off I set late morning in anticipation of writing once again “Normal route via A61, Markington and How Hill to Fountains…”, however on the decent to Fountains the road was completely closed beyond the junction just before. With the Wahoo confused I headed west up Green Bank Wood Climb and north through Sawley and Risplith to a sharp climb of up to 15.9% leading to Grantley




North to Kirkby Malzeard and then east crossing Kex Beck on a bridge that obviously has some history




Narrow lanes took me north-east to the A6108 for a north west ride to the “W” of West Tanfield




The bridge over the River Ure gives a good view of part of the village; the Marmion Tower, sort of hiding behind a tree, is a 15th century gatehouse for when the village was a fortified manor




South-east to another “W”, Wath, often known as Wath (Ripon) to avoid confusion that its Nidderdale namesake




A flat landscape then followed as I headed south




which soon returned to normality with the climb through Hutton Conyers.




Onto the A61 and down Hutton Bank for the turning into Ripon , pass the cathedral and onto Bishop Monkton where I turned west for the long drag up to the A61 crossroads. I had originally planned to carry on west back through Markington and approach Ripley from the north west, however skys were now threatening and the wind, although light, was very unpredictable. The Wahoo I puzzled once again as I turned south on the A61. I was intrigued to see how quickly it would pick up I was back on the programmed route at Ripley; there was no message on where to go at the southern end of the bypass but sometime thereafter it sprung up telling me to turn right onto Otley Road, in Killinghall. The wind after than village was really weird, non-existent until the road curved slightly more south-west and then plainly present, and the threatening skys were now raining very lightly.
42.95 miles @14mph avg, 2575ft climbed


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jun 2020)

Showers about so I wore mudguards today. Off in a southerly direction I took the lanes for Pendock and on down to Blackwells End. The head wind was partly neutralised by the hedges. I had to battle it a bit on the open main road from Highleadon to the Tibberton turn. Then more helpful hedges through GlosVelo turf to turn for Blaisdon and Velthouse Lane. I caught a sharp shower here and sheltered under the trees. It's a lovely wooded run along the lane. I took the lovely Barrel Lane from Longhope and then rode the Linton ridge with its stunning views East and West before taking the lanes back by Kempley and Ryton and the traditional route back. Super scenic outing this afternoon. 63 smiles


----------



## Solocle (20 Jun 2020)

Proto said:


> Dropped my Audi TT at a place in Yeovil to have the wheels refurbished, then rode 34km home to Lyme Regis. Bit blustery and certainly hilly but enjoyed every minute.
> View attachment 531237


Yeovil? I went through Sherborne today.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2020)

Back on the road bike for today's ride with a rough 50 mile route planned in my mind to give plenty of options to shorten or extend depending on how I felt. 

Out to Ipswich through Levington & Nacton and following the roads alongside the river out to Sproughton and Burstall before cutting back to Helmingham. From there I headed down to Raydon, Holton & Brantham into Holbrook which is the reverse direction of a regular ride of mine. 
Having started out in bright sunshine, I was a bit annoyed to feel a few raindriops on my arms & legs although these soon cleared, while the cloud hung around for a bit. 
At Holbrook I was going to follow the main road across to Freston for the downhill run to the Orwell Bridge but, as the breeze wasn't as bad as I'd expected, added in an extra bit to Shotley Gate first. After a short stop for a bite to eat overlooking Fox's Marina




it was back through Ipswich to the Rushmere area and home via Bucklesham & Falkenham as usual. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643654794/


----------



## Dave Davenport (20 Jun 2020)

Me and Mrs D went for a spin around the New Forest, I've never seen so many people there, everywhere was rammed.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Jun 2020)

12 miles today, slowly.




taking the cross country route.






big sky country.





View from the bridge over Reach Lode.







Stopped for a break by a pool on the fen called the Sportsman. (used to be a pub here called sportsman- now just a pit ).







Among the fields of barley. That sky! Love the flatlands - I know it’s not everyone‘s preferred landscape, but its my local patch, it’s rammed with nature (and barley!) and I love it.


----------



## MntnMan62 (21 Jun 2020)

Tough ride today. Felt it from the first slight incline and it lasted the entire ride. I just didn't have any energy. Did my usual 20 miles. My ride time today was as long as my usual total time. And I only managed a dead even 11 mph pace. And I felt totally zonked after my ride. I hope it's just one of those off days.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Tough ride today. Felt it from the first slight incline and it lasted the entire ride. I just didn't have any energy. Did my usual 20 miles. My ride time today was as long as my usual total time. And I only managed a dead even 11 mph pace. And I felt totally zonked after my ride. I hope it's just one of those off days.


A like for sharing. We all have those off days so I hope the next one is better.



gavgav said:


> ........................................
> 
> *Our next ride has an aim to find a takeaway coffee shop, to have a break at and make it easier to catch up with a chat.*


The obvious one is the Haughmond which has been doing takeaways each time I've been past.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Jun 2020)

A 20 mile ride to Wembury. This involved the climb from the beach up to Langdon. This is under a tunnel of trees... it was wet and slippery so I had to be careful with slipping tyres! With a maximum of 24% it’s good fun!

https://www.strava.com/activities/3647331039



Mewstone Avenue. Nice water feature Eh?


----------



## gavgav (21 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The obvious one is the Haughmond which has been doing takeaways each time I've been past.


Yes, good call that


----------



## Proto (21 Jun 2020)

Proto said:


> Dropped my Audi TT at a place in Yeovil to have the wheels refurbished, then rode 34km home to Lyme Regis. Bit blustery and certainly hilly but enjoyed every minute.
> View attachment 531237



As an aside, a tree was down on a back road not far from Yeovil, tree surgeons were they chopping it up. Got nattering to the crew as I tiptoed over the debris.

Young lad looks at this geriatric (I'm 67): "Nice bike. Going far?"

Me: "Just dropped my car off in Yeovil, heading back to Lyme Regis"

A look of pure astonishment comes over his face. "Feck that, it's fecking miles."

Me: "It's not far, only 21 miles and will take me about 90 minutes."

Lad: "No way. I'd have got a lift."

It's as if I was just about to tour the globe. The general public have no idea how easy it is to cover moderate distance on a bike.

Got home and my wife pleasingly says: "You're back early, didn't expect you for ages."


----------



## MarkF (21 Jun 2020)

Cheated today as I had my daughter with me, we got the train to Skipton then rode a scenic but gruelling loop. Grassington, out towards Pateley Bridge, then right to Appletreewick and Burnsall onto a horrible climb towards Embsay via Bardon and a welcome drop back into Skipton.

The best part for me was Grassington, as my daughter was buying an ice cream I was idly looking at the hand written ads in the shop window. Flipppin eck! A hardly used, "as new", Specilaized Sirrus L frame, only the very bike I've spent months looking for online.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Jun 2020)

One that particularly fvcked me right off. Supposed to meet at x place at x time, I arrive at x place just on time and proceed to wait for 30mins before deciding to ride on (the rain was getting closer!)

Turns out, the other people arrived at x place before x time and left without me, fully aware that I was going to be there


----------



## wafter (21 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Wafter, pleased you were OK , but what about the eggs?


Thanks for your concern (and to everyone else's sympathtic smileys!) - thankfully the eggs were OK as they were in my rucksack on my back I do have a lumpy bruise on my forearm for my trouble though 



T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> One that particularly fvcked me right off. Supposed to meet at x place at x time, I arrive at x place just on time and proceed to wait for 30mins before deciding to ride on (the rain was getting closer!)
> 
> Turns out, the other people arrived at x place before x time and left without me, fully aware that I was going to be there


Scumbags - I wonder what they're excuse for that will be..? Bet you won't be falling over yourself to ride with them in future!


Three for the price of one today (yesterday) - although probably still pretty poor value as none are very interesting!

Left to travel back to the homestead again late yesterday morning. Followed the usual route out past Woodstock; with "highlights" including a group of idiot boomers on bikes who'd stopped at an ample clearing on the track yet still managed to block the path comprehensively; utterly oblivious to anyone else around them... Plus some idiot jogger whose earphones and lack of observation meant my bell went unheard and it took me shouting when I was nearly on top of her to get her out of the middle of the path 

Legs were tired and arse sore, once off the path I decided to forego the more direct but poorly surfaced usual route and instead followed the little dashed red NCN5 route exactly, as displayed on my GPS head unit. What I discovered was a nice stretch of narrow rural backroad leading to some slightly larger ones. Got "lost" a couple of times through not paying attention to the satnav but it wasn't the end of the world. With traffic noticeably worse in most areas these backroads remained beautifully quiet and I saw lots of other very friendly cyclists including a young couple on a tandem 

My ride eventually brought me along a few gated bridleways; the first of which I stopped at to get a pic (sorry for the shocking composition - could have done a lot better!):








It was at this point that I discovered a text from an old friend saying she was in the city for a few days and meeting up with another mate that evening - bloody typical; three months with seeing only one mate intentionally, then I miss this opportunity! For the rest of the ride my mind was distracted by wondering how I could work things to see my friends; which sadly detracted from my pleasant surroundings..

A few new, short but formidible (12-15% max) hills conquired on my novel route and I was back at home after around 27 miles and 1000ft at 13.3mph and 120bpm for 1000kcal burned; my progress aided by a pretty significant tailwind.

Once home I had a shower and rushed around to put things in place to get back to the city if possible; getting the bare bones done of what I needed to. Things panned out OK and I managed to postpone some of the work I'd planned, so a little more than 2hrs after I'd arrived I set off again; knowing that my mates wouldn't be around forever..

I took the most direct route to start with - the A-road (and stretch of dual carriageway) I'd otherwise largely avoided until this point. The wind was bloody punishing - being an almost full-value headwind at 12-14mph according to the weather forecast. Progress was slow and unpleasant; my arse really, really sore (causing me to experiement with new and innovative positions on the bike!), legs complaining at the significant output required to maintain a 10-11mph average speed, some fairly long climbs to start with while all the time subjected to close-passes by idiot drivers who evidently preferred to make my life unpleasant than to dare venture across the white centreline onto the deserted opposite side of the road 

Once off the main roads the journey became a lot less unpleasant as the wind reduced (slightly different direction and effect of hedges I'd guess) and I carried on through Woodstock, Yarnton, along the tow path to Wolvercote, Wytham and home.. this return journey coming to a bit over 19 miles and 400ft at 13.8mph and 136bpm for 900kcal burned.

A quick shower and a rushed dinner later I was out for my third ride; this time floating into town on the ofo to meet mates in uni parks. We sat for a few hours with some beer and snacks until the parks closed and we got chucked out; at which point a couple of us went on to another mate's house across town to sit in his garden for a bit. The ofo finally brought me home at about 2am; at which point i was pretty cold - thanks to the day's exertions, clear sky and nasty shivery reaction to the beer I yet again shouldn't have drunk. I did feel virtuous for avoiding all the kebab wagons on the way home though; instead making myself a splendid corned beef salad with cheese and pickled onions before bed.. it was great to see people and a really nice way to celebrate the passing solstice too 

Today has been designated as a definite duvet day as I feel pretty ruined in so many ways; purely from a riding perspective I think I need a few days off to recover. Not sure why I'm so knackered this week as I've "only" done 130 (recorded) miles although I did do a sizeable walk earlier in the week and have been out on the ofo a bit too, so have been pretty active (while last week was pretty heavy too).

I'm up to 440 miles so far for the month, so with 9 days left I'm hoping I might be able to better last month's 560 miles and possibly push it to 600 this time.. although I'm going to have to be careful not to ruin myself as I need to get back home again next weekend to finish the job I didn't get done this time!


----------



## Solocle (21 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> I took the most direct route to start with - the A-road (and stretch of dual carriageway) I'd otherwise largely avoided until this point. The wind was bloody punishing - being an almost full-value headwind at 12-14mph according to the weather forecast. Progress was slow and unpleasant; my arse really, really sore (causing me to experiement with new and innovative positions on the bike!), legs complaining at the significant output required to maintain a 10-11mph average speed, some fairly long climbs to start with while all the time subjected to close-passes by idiot drivers who evidently preferred to make my life unpleasant than to dare venture across the white centreline onto the deserted opposite side of the road


Would that be the A44? I have a bit of a penchant for finding myself on Oxfordshire's primary routes... my first 40&50 miler was straight up the A44 to Chippy Norton and back. The 50 added 10 miles along Botley and Cowley roads to the mix.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jun 2020)

Not sure why, but the mood took us to blast it this morning and a very rapid 25 miles en tandem with the fragrant Mrs Tuesday ensued. We became derny for about three different roadies along the way - it's *very* hard to overtake a tandem into a brisk breeze. 

Then after a case of mistaken hose identity at the garden centre I was sent out on a mercy mission. Alas and alack, I had to cycle to two places separated by 5 miles of very pleasant pootling back lanes, in lovely but not too hot sunshine to resolve things. Life is tough.


----------



## wafter (21 Jun 2020)

Solocle said:


> Would that be the A44? I have a bit of a penchant for finding myself on Oxfordshire's primary routes... my first 40&50 miler was straight up the A44 to Chippy Norton and back. The 50 added 10 miles along Botley and Cowley roads to the mix.
> View attachment 531447


Close - the A4260; although neither of them are particularly pleasant on a bike IMO; rather you than me 

Are those square miles on your map (Veloviewer?) - that's an interesting incentive / bit of functionality for those of us who prefer exploring over Strava's speed-related goals


----------



## Solocle (21 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Close - the A4260; although neither of them are particularly pleasant on a bike IMO; rather you than me
> 
> Are those square miles on your map (Veloviewer?) - that's an interesting incentive / bit of functionality for those of us who prefer exploring over Strava's speed-related goals


Oh, I've done the length of the A4260! To be honest, I found the dual carriageway stretch one of the better bits...

They're not quite square miles, their size depends on lattitude. They're 79.1 arcseconds (of longitude) wide. A nautical mile is 60 arcseconds at the equator! (2400m tiles). But at our latitude, they're 0.95 miles.


----------



## iancity (21 Jun 2020)

Yesterdays ride. nice to be out. Daughter just really got into cycling and we are doing loads of little rides together, which is great fun but also means occasionally time for bigger rides goes out the window, and when you do get to do them any cycling fitness you had disappears !

A very slow but very enjoyable 32 miles :-)


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jun 2020)

iancity said:


> Yesterdays ride. nice to be out. Daughter just really got into cycling and we are doing loads of little rides together, which is great fun but also means occasionally time for bigger rides goes out the window, and when you do get to do them any cycling fitness you had disappears !
> 
> A very slow but very enjoyable 32 miles :-)
> 
> View attachment 531470


Wish my nippers would do 32 miles! I really need to get them road bikes


----------



## MarkF (21 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> Cheated today as I had my daughter with me, we got the train to Skipton then rode a scenic but gruelling loop. Grassington, out towards Pateley Bridge, then right to Appletreewick and Burnsall onto a horrible climb towards Embsay via Bardon and a welcome drop back into Skipton.
> 
> The best part for me was Grassington, as my daughter was buying an ice cream I was idly looking at the hand written ads in the shop window. Flipppin eck! A hardly used, "as new", Specilaized Sirrus L frame, only the very bike I've spent months looking for online.



And the bike was still available, £260 & collecting on Tuesday, it'd be £400-500 on Ebay at the moment. A crazy coincidence.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Jun 2020)

Some of the gang met in Upton for a socially distanced chat. Lovely evening for it and great to see folks after such a long time. 16 smiles


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2020)

MarkF said:


> And the bike was still available, £260 & collecting on Tuesday, it'd be £400-500 on Ebay at the moment. A crazy coincidence.



any photos of the said bargain buy?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2020)

I was in Stuttgart this weekend, involving rail and bike journeys. In a moment of overconfidence I decided to finish the return journey with a ride from Offenburg, which it turns out is about 50k (30 miles) north of where I live. I de-trained at about half past five and to my astonishment arrived here at just after eight.

Not I'm pooped.

Want eats...

I took pictures so I'll add a "proper" report later.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Jun 2020)

Saturday's ride. Overcast with a south westerly breeze but forecast to brighten up later. My current goal is finding roads I've never ridden before, or at least never ridden since I've been on Strava. First stop was one of these, a road always avoided because it means using the A68, but I intended braving that anyway. 






Thence to Jedburgh where I paused for a drink at the town cross. In the background to the left of the building with the scaffolding is the start of the Lanton Road.





According to a BBC article  last year the ordnance survey measured it is the 4th steepest street in Scotland. However it is also considerably longer than the 3 steeper ones listed. OS have the gradient as 15.46%, Strava has it as 14% for 0.51 miles, from where it eases considerably for another half a mile. This is the view from the top, looking north towards the Eildon Hills.





The descent from there is not as steep as the way up, but I still hit 45 mph. From Lanton I turned south west to the never-before-cycled to hamlet of Bedrule, where I stopped at the war memorial. 





From there I turned for home and having conquered Lanton Road picked the hilliest route back to add to the punishment.
The map




44 miles @ 13.9 mph, 1140metres up.


----------



## MarkF (21 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> any photos of the said bargain buy?


----------



## colly (21 Jun 2020)

We have a ''Community Project'' going on at the moment which is essentially a scheme to turn an overgrown wooded area into a safe place for children to play. Paths cut throught the brambles, wood chips, spead to mark out paths, an area cleared for a climbing frame. Everyone, ok well _almost_ everyone has pitched in, working, contributing money, helping out. Even those with no kids or grandkids have pulled together to make it work. Sparked off by one or two people the idea caught on and through these difficult times it has had a really positive effect on our little part of the world.
But...........there is always a but isn't there? Last night we had a bonfire to clear some of the piles of cut brambles and shrubbery. No big deal but on the group chat suddenly a dissenting voice piped up.
''I'm not sure I like you having a bonfire, in fact I'm having second thoughts about it all''
Which sparked another, then another. So in the space of 3 hours the positivity and collective goodwill had begun to dwindle.
Everyone has a right to their opinion of course but after 90% of the hard work is done it really isn't the time to start making waves. It isn't being done for profit, and no-one is benefiting save small children.
This morning I woke to find bickering and snidey comments on the group chat, 60 odd messages. By early afternoon I had had enough and got on my bike for a

*'Community Project' in-fighting avoidance ride.*

Rain was forecast for about 3pm but the sun was blazing and the few clouds about looked white and wispy. Through Shadwell and up to East Keswick, into Linton, through Sicklinghall, Kirby Overblow, up to North Rigton and Almscliffe Crag. Down through Leathley and back across The Wharfe at Pool. Arthington Lane, Weardley Bank and home around the reservoir.
A couple of spots of the wet stuff at Pool but that was it. It was a good ride, but hot.
I've recently begun using Strava again after a long time away from it. Surprisingly I met a couple of targets I had set myself so by the time I got back I well lathered.

All in it was 37.2 miles and 2600 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/51187964


As for the Community Project.........still bickering, but we now have a (another) round robin letter asking for views in an attempt to get a concensus or at the very least a majority.


----------



## Gunk (21 Jun 2020)

I sold one last year for about that sort of money.


----------



## Old jon (22 Jun 2020)

Mojo must have been at full throttle this morning, bright sunshine helped, and I was ready to ride the geared bike away at six. Yup, 0600 hours. And there was a surprising amount of traffic . . .

Northwards was the only route idea I had so the first bit is to cross the Aire at Crown Point. The ride up to the clock at Oakwood was properly quiet, turn left there, more huffing and puffing until things level out on the way to Harrogate Road, and ride along that to the left turn for Eccup reservoir. The road, bridleway really I think, goes on to Eccup the village. And if Village Road was not uphill, blink and you don’t see the village.

Turn right at the T junction, pass the New Inn and then Burden Head Farm, and the road then descends. Sunlight through wind blown foliage made it difficult to be sure of the road surface, I freewheeled down the hill. I was still making this up as I pedalled, and approaching the right hand bend before the village of Weardley I decided to turn left onto Rawden Hill. I bet that road was only built for the medium grand Rawden Hill House.



And it leads to the A659. I use bits of that road so very often, but not this bit in the direction of Otley. First ride through Arthington and Pool, resist the temptation to cross the Wharfe and ride up to Farnley, head for the maypoles and a munch. As ever, ride up the Leeds Road to leave Otley, I will do the Old Chevin again someday. In Bramhope, turn right up that steep little hill at the side of the church, and continue straight on along Bramhope Moor Road.

This leads up to the water tower at Cookridge, and the start of the long descent that finishes where Kirkstall Lane meets Commercial Road, suburbs and shopping all the way. But that’s OK. Pass Woodrup’s, still too early for many places to be open, and into town centre. The easy way home from there is along Neville Street, which crosses the River Aire on Victoria Bridge. Which I always knew as Neville Bridge, for some obscure reason.

A couple more streets to that last little climb before the streets that lead to home. Thirty three and a half miles exactly, 1780 feet going up, the weather was as kind as it could be, no wonder I am smiling.

From the top, the map. And from the side the ups and downs.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jun 2020)

More routine trundling through the lanes. Trying to get Saturday's efforts out of my legs. 
Windy as it's been for the past twelve months and threatening to rain all the way round. Summer? Nope.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jun 2020)

Very pleasant 20 miles pre work in the sunshine but rather spoiled by having an insect fly into my ear and sting me! Still hurts and rather swollen 4 hours later.


----------



## Solocle (22 Jun 2020)

Old jon said:


> Mojo must have been at full throttle this morning, bright sunshine helped, and I was ready to ride the geared bike away at six. Yup, 0600 hours. And there was a surprising amount of traffic . . .
> 
> Northwards was the only route idea I had so the first bit is to cross the Aire at Crown Point. The ride up to the clock at Oakwood was properly quiet, turn left there, more huffing and puffing until things level out on the way to Harrogate Road, and ride along that to the left turn for Eccup reservoir. The road, bridleway really I think, goes on to Eccup the village. And if Village Road was not uphill, blink and you don’t see the village.
> 
> ...



Old Chevin was always a good challenge when I was up there (2018). Although I did rather enjoy the descents....








I was still working in miles back then.


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2020)

i did go out,and to Otley and it was fabulous.Plenty of energy when i wanted it.A bit tired in one spot just past Eccup,after that no problems.Only 23 miles great cafe stop wtha bacon butty.Well i had to support the local cafes.Only bad part i snapped a spoke and the back wheel is off centre.But since coming home can i find a bike shop to repair it,One store told me August,so i am waiting for a reply from a town centre shop.Just when i am back out.


----------



## PatrickPending (22 Jun 2020)

My ride last 2 days

20th June 101Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterleys - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth -Stanford on Avon -Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Cottesbroke - Brixworth - Haselbech - Naseby - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

21st June 58Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Cosby - Broughton Astley - Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Willoughby Waterlys - Blaby​
Saturday's - forgot how hilly it gets out near Brixworth - the road to Hasselbech almost wore me out. Wasn't feeling too energetic before I set out as I've been doing a fair bit of running this week (50K) but roads were nice and quiet and it wasn't too warm so a nice ride - did need to ride about 700m up the road from Peatling Magna to Foston to ensure I'd make it over 100...a 99Km ride just wouldn't be right would it - though was rather tired at this point and glad to get home.

Went out the next day just to take my road cycling to 300K plus for the month - though my legs protested. Still easy route and not too quick so I survived.

Hoping I'll get a 161K plus in next month - judging how I felt on Saturday tough I've no idea how I managed 234K a few years back.....still nice couple of day's ride.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Jun 2020)

Went down to Newburn over to Blaydon then up the Derwent Walk over the 3 viaducts above Hamsterley Mill. 
36.6miles. 
Lots of happy people when the sun came out.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jun 2020)

Distance *85.52 km*
Elev Gain *811 m*
Time* 3h 55m*

Fully working and operational windmill at North Leverton 





The finishing touches being made to the 250-year-old bridge at Clumber Park (resurfacing). As you can see they have replaced all the stone spindles and top stones after some a**eholes tried to destroy it using a car nearly two years ago. The new stone was sourced and shaped at Hardwick Hall where it is likely the original stone came from (I believe (on both counts)).


----------



## Wookee (22 Jun 2020)

Today was supposed to be the first long-ish ride out on my new Pioneer Classic, but exploding tyres yesterday put paid to that.

Anyway; off down my usual River Lea towpath to sunny Walthamstow to look at (yet another) road junction and scratch my head for a bit. Loads of cyclists out again and very little lycra on display. The only day I'll get out this week (for work anyway), but not too bothered looking at the weather forecast for the next 3 days....give me snow, ice and wind any day. Just the 27 miles this time, including a bit of a stretch on some fast completing new cycleway around Ferry Lane.

Again you have been saved my roadworks/junction pictures by these crazy people I passed on the way back. I did think there was something going on as it isn't every day you see a collection of vintage bikes being ridden by blokes in boaters along the river. Two were Penny Farthings, including this one (not my picture) and another one with solid wheels.




He is on a smooth bit here, but they were a long way from Hackney and would have had to ride over some roughish stuff next to the river. It's only when I got home that I saw this on Twitter, which explains all....chapeau chaps


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jun 2020)

Just a short ride after a busy day. I went down to Bridgend but the road was closed. Back up again!
Just a Battisborough loop with an extra new little Lane at Ford. It was as grassy and messy!
Back via Bull and Bear

https://www.strava.com/activities/3654097069


----------



## G3CWI (22 Jun 2020)

Mountain biking in the Peak today. Hard work. 24 miles 3500ft ascent. Recently retired and I can’t wait for some bad weather as I need some time off to recover from all this cycling.


----------



## MntnMan62 (22 Jun 2020)

I had a tough ride on Saturday with the temps around 83F. Did some strength training yesterday with some pushups, bicycle crunches and planks. It's 90F today. I'm going to use today as a "rest" day. Tomorrow will be hot again, forecast to be 88F but I'll go in the morning before it gets too hot.


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Jun 2020)

After a week of monsoon rain it looked like Saturday would be a better day but I was a bit short on time so just a quick ride. Set off to Loppington, towards Burlton, English Frankton, Colemere taking the longer way round the mere, Lyneal, Welshampton, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. The heavy rain during the week has made the rougher lanes even worse washing bits of the road surface off and dumping it at the bottom of any hills which makes an interesting surprise. 19.05miles @15.6mph.
More time today and sunshine but the wind is back. Set off to Northwood, Bettisfield, Hampton Bank, into Welshampton, Coptiviney where I found a car and a lorry trying to squeeze past each other not sure if the lorry really wanted to be there or if he was lost but it was a big lorry for a narrow lane, I carried on to Ellesmere before turning up to Sandy Lane, turning into the wind to Trench, back to Ellesmere, past Ellesmere College to Lee, Hordley, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields, Marton, Burlton, English Frankton, Colemere past the sailing club side of the mere and past the now open car park which was full, into Lyneal, back towards Loppington, Wolverley and home. 36.31miles @15.9mph. 
Picture of Colemere and the vineyard opposite.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (23 Jun 2020)

yesterday i did 5.35miles in 25minutes
considering it was quite alot uphill, i thought that was pritty good....and im 15 year olds


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Went down to Newburn over to Blaydon then up the Derwent Walk over the 3 viaducts above Hamsterley Mill.
> 36.6miles.
> Lots of happy people when the sun came out.
> View attachment 531693
> ...


Is that a 2010 Elite 105 .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

Having missed a couple of months I'm playing catchup with my challenge rides (having changed from the Imperial Challenge to the Lunacy Challenge, but kept the same distance) so aimed to get in my second century of the month. With restrictions being lifted quite widely I didn't see any benefit in staying close to home like last time (as long as I keep my distance from people) so set out to do a variation of one of my usual century routes: Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Cound, Atcham, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem, Ellesmere, Oswestry, Melverley, Westbury and back via Condover.

Setting out on the Galaxy the weather was cool and rather windy. I'd planned to do the route this way round so as to have a long stint with the wind behind me but that meant starting and finishing into the wind. I started off well but after a few miles was finding the experimental adjustment I did last time, which had seemed good on a short sprint round the local lanes, didn't feel right at more of a touring pace. I tried another tweak shortly after Acton Burnell, which seemed good riding into the wind but reaching the climb to Folly Bank I needed to use a lower gear than I'd be used to on this bike.

Cardington looked as pretty as ever on a summer morning, and further on near Longville I picked up the tailwind I'd been hoping for and had fast run along the flowing roads to Hughley then onwards towards Harley (which as usual I don't actually go into). I'd usually go to Cressage from here but I thought I'd try something different and head through Harnage, Cound, Cross Houses and Atcham to approach Upton Magna from that side. This route is faster as it's not so hilly but, as I found later, isn't as far I thought. The strong breeze gave me a good view of the flag at Cound, which was the Suffolk county flag this time. (Had to look that one up).

Going through Upton Magna I was getting along well enough to catch and overtake another cyclist but by Withington I was starting to wonder about the latest adjustment as despite the tailwind I wasn't really going faster on the flat sections than I'd expect to manage on a calm day. Warning twinges of cramp in the legs as I approached the roadworks near Roden told me I'd definitely got it wrong so at my next drink stop near Poynton Heath I put the saddle back where it had originally been and thought again.

Now I was getting on more like I'd hoped. 18 or 19 mph was an easy cruise on the way from Shawbury to Besford and the climb up Palm's Hill was easy with a fun 30 mph descent the other side. I paused for another drink at Wem before taking the usual quieter road through Lowe on my way to Northwood rather than the more direct way. I had an elevenses stop on the bridge over the canal at Hampton Bank, where a passer-by came over to admire the Galaxy and ask questions about it as he'd been thinking about buying a similar one.

At Welshampton I found the road much quieter than usual (a closure on the Whitchurch side). I almost sailed past where I intended to turn off by the school as my thoughts were elsewhere. The back road to Coptiviney is as rough as ever in places but at least it wasn't muddy today. I got my first taste of heading back into the wind along here and knew I wasn't going to like it much.

Reaching Ellesmere I skirted round the edge of town this time and followed the NCN route to Oswestry. This route is rough and was muddy in places which has undone my efforts cleaning the bike. It's also quite undulating so progress slowed considerably. By Gobowen I was flagging a bit and rest stops became a little more frequent. The climb from Gobowen to Pentre Dafydd is one I particularly dislike when coming this way round (even though it's not particularly steep it just seems really energy-sapping) but on this bike it didn't seem as bad. On the next short-but-sharp climb however, the strains from earlier in the ride caught up with me - my legs cramped and I had to stop until it eased. I was intending to stop a little further on at the old hill fort to eat my lunch anyway so only had another half mile before taking break.

Moving on again I was plodding a bit. I got more warning twinges while heading out of town but fortunately it's slightly downhill for most of the next five miles which helped a lot. The climb at Woolston didn't cause any problems thankfully and I plodded on towards Maesbrook and Melverley.

At Crew Green it felt like I had a tailwind on the way to Prince's Oak - I shouldn't have had but I'm not complaining. I'd not been looking forward to the climb here (approx 160 feet in 3/4 of a mile and into the wind) but dropping into low range I plodded up without a problem. I always wonder if I'll have to stop at the level crossing between Halfway House and Westbury but today I wasn't likely to as services had been suspended by an accident only about an hour before I got here (a train hit a van on a private crossing at Cefn). Immediately after the crossing I had the prat of the day overtake me into a blind left hander in a van with trailer.

A drink and snack stop was needed at Westbury, after which I headed east out of the village with a great tailwind. I spent most of the next 3 miles cruising along in the low 20s and peaking at 29 mph going into Yockleton. It was a bit less quick after turning off in Nox but that really perked me up. By Exford's Green I was realising that my change earlier in the ride meant the distance was going to be marginal. I should be over the 100 miles but, to make sure, at Hunger Hill I headed through Condover to add a mile or so.

101.37 miles at 13.9 mph moving. Total time including stops was a couple of minutes under 9 hours. As always, it was nice to see plenty of other cyclists out, especially on a weekday.





Early on in the ride, a view to the Lawley and Caer Caradoc.





Cardington.





Rest stop at Poynton Heath (where I also undid the earlier tweaks to the saddle)





Wem. No problem social distancing here as you see.





Lovely straight, empty road with a good tailwind in the Whixall area.





The view from my elevenses stop at Hampton Bank.





Very grand arch over a tiny country lane near Welshampton. The railway the bridge carried has long gone.





I said hello to this cyclist and they blanked me. Do you think I should start a thread about it @ianrauk? 





The church at Melverley. This replaced one burned down by Owain Glyndwr. (No, I don't know why the camera insisted on using the flash)





A very pastoral scene at Nox


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Is that a 2010 Elite 105 .


 It's a 2010 Secteur Comp which I bought from jayonabike about 6 or so years ago- it's a lovely bike with 105 - makes me smile every time I ride it.


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> Having missed a couple of months I'm playing catchup with my challenge rides (having changed from the Imperial Challenge to the Lunacy Challenge, but kept the same distance) so aimed to get in my second century of the month. With restrictions being lifted quite widely I didn't see any benefit in staying close to home like last time (as long as I keep my distance from people) so set out to do a variation of one of my usual century routes: Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Cound, Atcham, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem, Ellesmere, Oswestry, Melverley, Westbury and back via Condover.
> 
> ...


I think I passed you yesterday while you were taking your pictures at Hampton Bank, I was coming up Rowe Lane to the left of the canal heading to Welshampton. It’s a bit sad about Wem it usually looks that empty even before all the restrictions.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> I think I passed you yesterday while you were taking your pictures at Hampton Bank, I was coming up Rowe Lane to the left of the canal heading to Welshampton. It’s a bit sad about Wem it usually looks that empty even before all the restrictions.


Really? Sorry I didn't chat.

Yes, Wem has looked down at heel for quite some time. The centre is quite nice if only some way of reinvigorating it could be found.


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Really? Sorry I didn't chat.
> 
> Yes, Wem has looked down at heel for quite some time. The centre is quite nice if only some way of reinvigorating it could be found.


It’s ok I had gone past when I thought who it was.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> Having missed a couple of months I'm playing catchup with my challenge rides (having changed from the Imperial Challenge to the Lunacy Challenge, but kept the same distance) so aimed to get in my second century of the month. With restrictions being lifted quite widely I didn't see any benefit in staying close to home like last time (as long as I keep my distance from people) so set out to do a variation of one of my usual century routes: Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Cound, Atcham, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem, Ellesmere, Oswestry, Melverley, Westbury and back via Condover...
> 
> ...


Ha ha - I love the road sign, but I bet people still try to drive through that way!

Nice ride.

I have cycled down to Wem on a couple of 200 km Cheshire rides but riding further south than that and back would (for me) be a bit far for a one day ride.


----------



## Donger (23 Jun 2020)

No rides for me for 8 days due to a painful collision between my little toe and some big furniture that has left me unable to wear shoes. For a few days I thought I'd broken a toe, but yesterday I managed to get a shoe on for the first time, and today I managed a trouble-free and relatively comfortable 28 mile gentle pootle with my mate Simon. We stopped every time we hit the river bank, and explored some less-ridden lanes near Arlingham before I arrived home on 23 miles.

At that point, just as I was looking for my garage door key, I spotted that I'd still got Simon's smartphone in my bar bag, so I raced off to Gloucester to deliver it for him. I had visions of him realising what he'd done before he got home, and turning around to come back to my place. What's more, I couldn't guaranteed he would take the same route as me, so this had all the makings of a Keystone Cops chase. Fortunately, I arrived at his house just seconds after he did, and he immediately knew why I was there. That, together with taking a slightly longer route home, got my mileage up to 28 miles by the time I got home again. 

The toe held up well, and my Skechers trainers were very supportive and comfortable, so I guess I'm now back in the game. It also means I have no excluse for not doing any gardening tomorrow.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (23 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> No rides for me for 8 days due to a painful collision between my little toe and some big furniture that has left me unable to wear shoes. For a few days I thought I'd broken a toe, but yesterday I managed to get a shoe on for the first time, and today I managed a trouble-free and relatively comfortable 28 mile gentle pootle with my mate Simon. We stopped every time we hit the river bank, and explored some less-ridden lanes near Arlingham before I arrived home on 23 miles.
> 
> At that point, just as I was looking for my garage door key, I spotted that I'd still got Simon's smartphone in my bar bag, so I raced off to Gloucester to deliver it for him. I had visions of him realising what he'd done before he got home, and turning around to come back to my place. What's more, I couldn't guaranteed he would take the same route as me, so this had all the makings of a Keystone Cops chase. Fortunately, I arrived at his house just seconds after he did, and he immediately knew why I was there. That, together with taking a slightly longer route home, got my mileage up to 28 miles by the time I got home again.
> 
> ...


Sorry to read of the injury. I remember my brother breaking a little toe on a door frame when we were in our teen years! Good to see you are able to get back out though.


----------



## gavgav (23 Jun 2020)

A short warm and sunny after work ride, over to Dad’s for a chat. It was surprisingly windy, and mostly a head wind, all the way to his house, through Meole, Hook-a-Gate, Annscroft, Exfords Green and into Stapleton. Bizarrely it felt almost dead calm when sat outside in his garden though 

We had a good chat and I set off home via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots, with thankfully a good tailwind most of the way, which upped the average speed from 12.9 to 13.8mph, by the time I got home.

14.91 miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> No rides for me for 8 days due to a painful collision between my little toe and some big furniture that has left me unable to wear shoes. For a few days I thought I'd broken a toe, but yesterday I managed to get a shoe on for the first time, and today I managed a trouble-free and relatively comfortable 28 mile gentle pootle with my mate Simon. We stopped every time we hit the river bank, and explored some less-ridden lanes near Arlingham before I arrived home on 23 miles.
> 
> At that point, just as I was looking for my garage door key, I spotted that I'd still got Simon's smartphone in my bar bag, so I raced off to Gloucester to deliver it for him. I had visions of him realising what he'd done before he got home, and turning around to come back to my place. What's more, I couldn't guaranteed he would take the same route as me, so this had all the makings of a Keystone Cops chase. Fortunately, I arrived at his house just seconds after he did, and he immediately knew why I was there. That, together with taking a slightly longer route home, got my mileage up to 28 miles by the time I got home again.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to hear you are back in riding condition. Tough break with the gardening though...


----------



## Mark pallister (23 Jun 2020)

A windy but dry day up Northumberland and back down the coast 
100 mls
4600 ft


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2020)

Just the normal commute today, with the addition of a ramp I'd made at work because I was fed up lifting my bike over a step every morning:







Or if you prefer, a spoiler to help control the bike at the blistering speeds I achieve.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2020)

Usual lunch ride today whilst WFH. Wasn't that warm this morning, but by the time I set off, the sun came out and the temperature went right up. Dripping wet when I got home.


----------



## Algarvecycling (23 Jun 2020)

Last couple of days...


----------



## colly (23 Jun 2020)

Local lanes leg spinner this aft.

High cadence, low heart rate ride before I went to help a mate with some stuff.

Nice and sunny, not too warm. 

15.3 miles and 830 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/51269201


----------



## MonsterEnergy (23 Jun 2020)

i had just cleaned my bike yesterday, and was due to go out just for a short while today. Only was thinking about 5 or so miles, and ended out being 12. in just over 55minutes, wasent too bad. But by the end of the day, my bike was muddy. Probably the muddiest id ever got it. Still very enjoable ride through many country roads, through some muddy estates, speeding through puddles. It was great. Through some lovely field scenery. But the weather was very overcast, and was raining when i first went out, but stopped at about 3 miles into the ride
Considering i did 10.1 miles in 1hr 5mins, but a few stops too take some pictures.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2020)

Sorry to hear about the injury @Donger and glad to hear that you're on the mend.

An evening ride to loosen the legs a bit oafter yesterday. I took the knockabout bike and went over Lyth Hill to do the Acton Burnell loop. It was a bit of a slow start but while climbing Lyth Hill I realised after all the faffing about yesterday that this bike feels the same as the Galaxy did when the adjustment was out, which might explain the cramp problems I've had with it on long rides. I decided to move the saddle back about as much as I had to with the Galaxy and see what happens.

What happened was it suddenly felt like having freed off a dragging brake. Even with tired legs the headwind didn't seem as bad anymore and when I got to Longnor and changed direction it scooted along quite nicely. A rider overtook on the way to Frodesley and easily strolled away as I didn't have the legs for the climb, but down the other side I slowly caught up until I was right behind again when he turned off in Acton Burnell. I had the dynamo lights on so he's probably moaning to his mates about e-bikes now.

The rest of the trip was quick and pleasurable, only spoiled by getting a fly in the eye just before getting back to Condover.

18.4 miles at 14.1 mph average. Offhand I can't recall the last time I averaged over 14 mph on this bike. I really hope I'm on the right track with it now coz that felt great.

Just some snaps from the usual spots to show off the nice evening light:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - I love the road sign, but I bet people still try to drive through that way!
> 
> Nice ride.
> 
> I have cycled down to Wem on a couple of 200 km Cheshire rides but riding further south than that and back would (for me) be a bit far for a one day ride.


I hope when things are a bit more back to normal we can finally meet up again.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Jun 2020)

Somewhat different climatic conditions to last Friday so did the Penny Pot Little Armscliffe loop this evening on the Defy that I had set off to do on Friday. Flipping warm for an evening ride and was glad I had not deviated by Swinsty as loose chipping were all along the climb back towards Norwood. Beckwithshaw in contrast had been patched to the point that total resurfacing might have been simpler but at least it should be pot hole free for a month or two knowing the lack of quality of NYCC; you should see Ripon Road in Harrogate that they did up about a year ago for the UCIs. Somehow managed a PR up the climb pass Harlow Carr Gardens despite the new set of traffic lights which thankfully stayed on green; if I had known how much quicker it may have been...
18.82 miles @ 14.2mph avg and 1089ft of climbing.


----------



## Solocle (23 Jun 2020)




----------



## MonsterEnergy (23 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I hope when things are a bit more back to normal we can finally meet up again.


some places you can meet up with 1 other person from another family


----------



## Donger (23 Jun 2020)

Solocle said:


> View attachment 532014


How did you get on in the lion enclosure? I imagine you might find an extra burst of speed.


----------



## Solocle (23 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> How did you get on in the lion enclosure? I imagine you might find an extra burst of speed.


The gates were all locked tight, unfortunately. But it would be a cheek if they tried to charge me admission - lion lunch would be on the house!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I hope when things are a bit more back to normal we can finally meet up again.


I was thinking that too!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> some places you can meet up with 1 other person from another family


We live a long distance from each other so arranging a get-together would be a big deal. It would probably have to be something like doing overlapping forum rides in Cheshire. Maybe I could lead one group south and Phil et al come north and we meet somewhere in the middle?


----------



## MntnMan62 (24 Jun 2020)

Went out for an evening ride today. Temps were about 87 degrees F and the humidity was actually lower than it had been earlier in the day. Left somewhere between 4:30 and 5. Ended up doing my usual 20.88 mile route with 1,379 ft of elevation gain. My last ride on Saturday was difficult. I lacked any energy and was very slow averaging a dead even 11 mph. This evening I smashed my previous best average mph of 11.7 mph and logged in with a 12.3 average mph for this evening's ride. I was was stoked. And I could tell it was going to be a good ride from the first incline because I felt strong and I could tell I was going faster than I had before. And all of that got the adrenaline pumping which pushed me to put more effort into the ride. I'm very pleased with myself and my ride today, as you can tell. Now the challenge will be to continue to build on this work. I'm now pumped to get back on the bike and keep grinding out the miles. And my hope is to add two long steep climbs to my usual loop which should only serve to get me in even better shape. As the great George Duke (may he rest in peace) said, Ride On (Love)!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVnNhPFkV3g

I thought I'd add the Strava map of my ride.


----------



## Chromatic (24 Jun 2020)

Donger said:


> No rides for me for 8 days due to a painful collision between my little toe and some big furniture that has left me unable to wear shoes. For a few days I thought I'd broken a toe, but yesterday I managed to get a shoe on for the first time, and today I managed a trouble-free and relatively comfortable 28 mile gentle pootle with my mate Simon. We stopped every time we hit the river bank, and explored some less-ridden lanes near Arlingham before I arrived home on 23 miles.
> 
> At that point, just as I was looking for my garage door key, I spotted that I'd still got Simon's smartphone in my bar bag, so I raced off to Gloucester to deliver it for him. I had visions of him realising what he'd done before he got home, and turning around to come back to my place. What's more, I couldn't guaranteed he would take the same route as me, so this had all the makings of a Keystone Cops chase. Fortunately, I arrived at his house just seconds after he did, and he immediately knew why I was there. That, together with taking a slightly longer route home, got my mileage up to 28 miles by the time I got home again.
> 
> ...



I spent a couple of hours pootling around those lanes yesterday afternoon, the day after you. Nice riding around that area by the river as it's fairly flat!
Computer said 30.5 miles as I rolled up back to my start point at the end of my ride.

Glad the toe is better and you can get out on the bike again.


----------



## Old jon (24 Jun 2020)

Sunshine does make early easy, or it seems that way to me. Some strange compulsion to pedal off into the blue, even stranger this morning ‘cos I chose to ride the fixed. For the added entertainment downhills provide, maybe.

Roadworks, more accurately a house sized hole in Crown Point Road, have made my shuffle around Holbeck redundant and added a difficult downhill right hand turn to my route to cross the river. Awkward rather than difficult, and so far so good in early morning traffic. Up to Oakwood, a short descent and then Boot Hill to work the lungs and legs. This road does level out, eventually, and then there is the right turn onto Red Hall Lane, one name change on the way to Thorner Lane and a left turn to the village. Down Sandhills, yippeee! Around here downhills are followed, you guessed . . .

Church Hill in this case. Followed by the road to Bramham, the first couple of miles losing height gently. Through Bramham and take the road out to Clifford, and the next left to ride to Boston Spa and that road that keeps on appearing, the A659. Turn left, Wattle Syke roundabout is where I leave the A659, taking the third exit to go to Wetherby. Another roundabout, first exit, the A58 to Leeds. Collingham was quiet, as was Bardsey. Scarcroft was as well, apart from my heavy breathing. A long climb, that. Then I thought to switch the camera on.



Top of the next rise I turned right. After the downhill bit, I found that Shadwell Main Street was not the climb I thought it might have been. Five days ago, on a different bike I was riding this way, and there is no big choice of bridges to return across the Aire. Crown Point was the nearest, that is where I went. Around a small patch of Hunslet on the way to my front door and a grin for thirty four fun miles. On a warm morning.

I rode thisaway . . .







Edited for poor writing.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jun 2020)

Ebike on Co-Op and Aldi shopping trips this morning, remembered wallet, remembered lock, what could go wrong... The Co-Op trip was to make use the mobile app offers they have restarted like 2pints of milk for 65p but it transpired I had failed to activate them Was early enough to get to and from Aldi before a set of TTLs on the A59 were properly set up


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jun 2020)

New saddle fitted - a Charge Spoon - and orft I jolly well went. Many, many cyclists. Even more dogs on long leads. But a good ride, and kept the average in double figures, haven't managed that much recently!
MMR refusing to map any elevation figures again, grrr...***Now showing, finally.
Still very pleased with the braking performance since upgrading calipers and pads. Much more confidence on downhills!




Edited to add revised details.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Jun 2020)

A circle round Newburn [again!], Westerhope, Gosforth, Dinnington and Blagdon.
Just over 19 miles- the hottest day this year so glad of the breeze!
Pleased your toe's less painful Donger- Mrs A_T broke her little toe last Christmas- she used words I hadn't heard before!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jun 2020)

The sun shone
Had to stay in all morning waiting for our new 3 piece suite (ordered in January)
Went out after lunch and everything just clicked. One of those rides where everything went right.


----------



## theloafer (24 Jun 2020)

gorgeous day shortened planned route not really motivated ... must do better.... 36 smiles https://www.strava.com/activities/3664204298 

part of the Darlington and Stockton railway 




Hummer beck lane


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jun 2020)

theloafer said:


> gorgeous day shortened planned route not really motivated ... must do better.... 36 smiles https://www.strava.com/activities/3664204298
> 
> part of the Darlington and Stockton railway
> View attachment 532161
> ...


Did you see S & D railway and Shildon was on TV last night.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2020)

I went out this morning hoping it wouldnt be too hot. How stupid was I.

Scorching here all day. I did the Mach loop. It was the first open air market in Mach since the lockdown. Lots of people out and about. Some dummy driver cut me off and I nearly went into the back of a stationary car.

There were quite a few cyclists here today. 10 or 12. 17 miles for me which was more than enough


----------



## colly (24 Jun 2020)

Another sunny ride this afternoon. Far too hot to be putting any effort in so again it was deliberately low cadence for the most part.
Coming into the metropolis that is East Rigton:





and the main drag of East Rigton:





Stopped for a pee at a copse where a sign told me Lyme Disease had been reported as being contracted here. X3.
I stayed away from the copse. 

Unable to resist I put a bit of effort in on the return journey. 

All in it was 17.1 miles and 1000ft of up.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/51341213


----------



## theloafer (24 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Did you see S & D railway and Shildon was on TV last night.


no what channel ?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jun 2020)

That was on Yesterday. 8PM, a programme about railway architecture. There has been a series and this was penultimate.
You can get it on catch up, but I think you have to do it via a browser rather than on the TV.
I recognised those square slabs in your photo; there were one or two aerial shots of those.


----------



## MonsterEnergy (24 Jun 2020)

15.6miles this afternoon
i took 1hr 19mins. But i took a few stops as weather was awesome
average speed was 13.8...not too bad


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2020)

Very warm & humid this morning, but with a slight easterly breeze off the North Sea, so I thought I'd do the known Woodbridge, Hollesley, Tunstall & Rendlesham route as that's mostly by the river or close enough to the sea to get the benefit of the cooling breeze.

Once on the bike I must have had some form of brain fart as I completely forgot about the planned route and went in completely the opposite diection inland to Ipswich and decided to make up the route as I went along. Round the top of town then out to Westerfield and east to the turn off for Little Bealings and back west to Great Bealings and a single track cut through lane to the crossroads with the Grundisburgh road. For the first time I took the lane opposite instead of the main road not knowing exactly where it led to - thankfully it came out a couple of miles later on the Boulge road which in turn led back to Hasketon and then the road into Woodbridge.

By now it was getting a bit too warm, so I headed back on the reverse of the earlier planned outward leg through Marltesham & Waldringfield where I diverted for a quick stop by the river. Resisting a takeaway meal & pint from the Maybush pub and making do with an energy bar & some of the orange squash & SiS Go Hydro mix from my bottle instead I finished off into Newbourne twice (from differnt directions), down to Kirton and home for a much needed shower.

With tomorrow predicted to be even warmer, there's no way I'm going out for any distance late morning or early afternoon.


----------



## footloose crow (24 Jun 2020)

24 June. Some gravel, a ferry and lots of hills

Madame Crow said she would like to go cycling today after listening to that nice 'David the Weatherman' on the BBC after the news. So today I had to find a route to please Madame Crow and I failed miserably, but that is for later. For now let's start in the car park at Lanhydrock House, owned by the National Trust and guarded by Gandalf's posse where I had to use all my powers of persuasion to be allowed to park. Even the cars have to be socially isolated. I told them I wasn't going into the grounds but rules is rules and I hadn't booked my car parking space on the website when spaces are released every Friday. To be fair Madame Crow only told me last night she wanted to go for a ride. Anyway we got in as they found they had some unsold tickets.





_At this point she was looking quite happy....._

And my plan was this (below) which _RidewithGPS _said was just 2700 feet of uphill but we know that website lies about height gained in Cornwall - and probably everywhere else except I can't remember going anywhere else now as it has been so long.





It started quite well. The lanes are sloping downhill or only gently uphill, the sun is out and it is warm. 'Just like France' says Madame, which is high praise as that is her favourite place. Cornwall was laid out around us as we trundle happily on a lane that follows a high ridge. The hedgerow flower are bright and colourful, the fields are dotted with baled grass and the high moors in the distance are smoked with heather and gorse. So far, so good. I am not yet in trouble.






Then comes my problem. It isn't actually my problem. It is just that Madame Crow really, really doesn't like it when her wheels slide around on loose gravel or hit embedded rocks and I thought it would be fun to hit the Clay Trails - which are not made of clay. We slide and skid our way down to the Eden Project and then follow its torturous cycle route which criss crosses the access roads and on a busy day would take you away from traffic, but this a pandemic and there are only seven cars in the car park. Madame pouts and points out the smoothness and easier gradients of the roads, as opposed to the abrupt drops and steeps of the cycle path. 'But this is more fun' I try. Too late, she has already left me for the road.

I tell her to come back and point out our gravel and sand track now leaves the road and heads uphill through woods. Madame is not pleased. 'You can push my bike up this' she tells me, leaning it against a bramble thicket and walking off. I would like to show you the photos of this track but photography was not a priority. I may have been divorced had I tried. 






The track widens and becomes a gravel road. I have seen these sort of roads on YouTube - in Arizona or Ohio. This is proper gravel and Madame engages hyper drive and leaves me standing. Things look better again.






It doesn't last. 

There is more rough track now, muddy sections beneath a green tunnel of oak and then out into the bright daylight with sandy sections hidden behind blind bends. There is a silence from Madame that tells me what she thinks of this route choice. From time to time she asks 'Is there more of this?' but I can't remember now having planned this route on a wet night in February and stuck it in the GPS memory without further thought. The honest answer is 'No idea', but diplomatically I squeak that 'its nearly over'. Bit like our relationship at this point. 

We arrive in Bugle. There is road now. Bugle is perhaps the strangest village in the already utterly odd Clay Country. Think of the former mining areas of Virginia or Kentucky, think of Appalachia and now move those images into the former clay mining areas of Cornwall. The village is Cornish but when large food processing factories spring up around it, most of those Cornish had left for Australia and Canada where mines still existed. The workforce was recruited from Portugal and lining the road into Bugle is line after line of static caravans, children playing, the sound of Portuguese in the air. This kind of thing happens out here. Planning permission seems to be an alien concept. Find some land and build a shack or move a caravan onto it. And a get a big dog. It is not unpleasant or threatening - just not what you expect. 

The road speeds our progress and we twist our way through St Blazey on a network of riverside paths that I never knew existed. St Blazey for me has always been a ribbon development of light engineering, garages, semi derelict houses and wasteland that straggles along the A390. In todays bright sunlight and Mediterranean warmth it feels almost like somewhere you could Iive. Next is Tywardreath - or House on the Strand in Cornish. Madame tells me it is the title of Daphne de Maurier novel and I am pleased she is talking again.

Down a very steep hill and we arrive on the banks of the Fowey. To our right are the stacked villas and terraces of houses that look out across this most attractive estuary. To our left and upstream is a coaster filling with china clay. The river is deep enough here for ocean going vessels. We skid down the slipway and onto the ferry.






'Where's your mask' says the ferryman pointing at the black cloth wrapped around his head. 'This is public transport - you need a mask'.

I look round and gesture at the couple in an open top car who are without masks.

'They are in a car so it doesn't count. You are a passenger.'

I look round again and gesticulate at all the open space around us, the breeze running across the ferry. 

'No mask. No ferry'. You can't argue with a Cornishman. Madame places a handkerchief over her mouth like a medieval toff having to run the gauntlet of a dirty street. I pull my jersey over my mouth. The ferryman nods, satisfied and we are allowed to embark. 






Now come the hills. The heat is relentless at this point and the effort required for one particular 20% slope, that I really don't remember planning to ascend, is very draining. Madame tells me her battery power is now on pink - the highest level of support. It doesn't help me much. I am simply red.

Having ascended the steep hills beyond the Fowey we immediately drop back down to sea level to pass through Lerryn. Which is probably very pretty but I am past caring. Another 'up' follows. Madame is wilting faster than her battery. I assure her it is just eight more miles but it isn't - it's fifteen. 

I know we have a nice flat road that follows the infant Fowey at the end of the route and I seem to remember it is treelined. It will be shady I assure Madame. I got that bit right. And it is sort of flat. It is just that the track that _RidewithGPS_ assures me is a road, is not a road. It is a gravel track hidden behind a gate. It doesn't actually say 'Private' on the gate but maybe they thought it was obvious. However I have no intention of re- ascending hills to find another way so the gate is pushed aside, the padlock fortunately not closed properly and we follow a grass covered gravel trail that I hope is a forestry track that will take us to a public road in mile or two. 






The track eventually runs into a garden. I can see the owner pottering but he is some way from us and I tell Madame to cycle very quietly and see if we can get past. We do. Until we arrive at the house. Quite a large house. But then it would be with a driveway this long. Beyond it I can see a gate and the road I want. I can also see a couple striding towards us in a sort of 'what the hell are you doing in my garden' kind of way. I say the first thing that come into my head.

'Hi. We are a bit lost.'

For some reason they don't ask how we got lost in their garden. Maybe they know there is no credible explanation. After a long silence they point out the gate. We head towards it gratefully. Another mile or two and we are back at the car park.

It is locked. I know another gate. It is also locked but less high. I lift the bikes over it (with rather more effort than is implied in that sentence) and help Madame Crow slither her way over it to join them. This is the ride that never stops giving. 

Madame says she does not wish to go for a cycle ride tomorrow.


----------



## wafter (25 Jun 2020)

Not a lot to report as rides have been pretty short and lacklustre recently.

Monday went to view a complete shed of a car on the CdF and extended the ride afterwards to about 33 miles; descending into a stroppy antisocial thrash along the tow path which yielded many Strava PRs and disapproving looks 

Tuesday afternoon I rode about 5 miles out of town and back on the CdF to meet a mate for a 2.5hr-ish walk, then in the evening met some other mates in a park on the other side of town which was probably about an 8 mile round trip on the ofo. Utterly exhausted by the time I got home.

Yesterday felt pretty deflated from the previous day's exercise and lack of sleep (plus the heat was a killer as I found when the 40min walk to the shop and back felt like it nearly killed me), but it was such a nice evening it would have been a crime to stay in so I went out for a casual waft around town on the ofo; clocking up probably about 10-12 miles (I must try and fit my old-skool wired bike computer).

Yesterday's highlights included being startled by a rat or vole (not sure which as it was traveling so fast!) shooting across the tow path and managing to thread itself seamlessly unscathed between my front and rear wheels before I'd even had time to react 

Also highly entertaining was being passed by a guy on a road bike on Magdalen bridge at a reasonable speed; just for a laugh I hunkered down over the bars and gave it a big effort; slowly reeling him in and eventually passing him on the high st 


Had planned a largish ride today but need to be fresh tomorrow and both the wind and heat look to be against me so think I'll postpone. might go out on an egg run before it gets too hot though, since I only have 5 days supply left, the next few days are not really convenient and I think they tend to go quickly on a Monday morning..


UPDATE (I): Egg-run completed on the increasingly-usual loop; coming in at a little under 25 miles and 300-odd feet at 13.0mph and about 111bpm for 800kcal burned. It's absolutely sweltering out there; consumed a whole bottle of water in about half the normal time and even though the journey had been sedate sweat was dripping off my nose as I decanted the eggs...

Otherwise it was quite a pleasant ride; lots of happy cyclists around, a few knobhead close-passes but also lots of respectful wide-berths and self control. Saw some absolute muppet woman turn the wrong way down the bus lane outside the Head of the River on the Abingdon Rd; could potentially had been nasty had I arrived a few seconds earlier and been in the space she ended up occupying 

Since I didn't eat before going out I felt properly, physically hungry / empty on the way back; something I've not felt for a while and an indictment of how my diet's slid somewhat. Back home and I had the usual for brunch; no pics of the ride so here's a terrible one of my reward instead:







Arse is a bit sore again now but I'll shortly be pressing the ofo into action for a waft to port meadow to meet a mate for a bit of a swim 


Update (II): Rode to port meadow via Wytham, bobbed about in the river for a bit, got a takeaway burger and some beer and had to dissuade some Irish-sounding kid that he had no right to take my ofo to ride home on 

I was very pleased that my council-coolbag (water bottles wrapped in open-cell foam inside my rucksack, shoes on top to provide more of an air gap and reflective towel placed on top which I was "swimming") did a superb job of keeping my chilled water comfortably cold for the hours I was out.

Cycled home the very long way through town which was very quiet; grabbed a pic outside the Sheldonan:






Arse is more sore now thanks to cycling in mesh-lined swimming shorts 


EDIT having had a bit of a read:



Jenkins said:


> Very warm & humid this morning, but with a slight easterly breeze off the North Sea, so I thought I'd do the known Woodbridge, Hollesley, Tunstall & Rendlesham route as that's mostly by the river or close enough to the sea to get the benefit of the cooling breeze.
> 
> Once on the bike I must have had some form of brain fart as I completely forgot about the planned route and went in completely the opposite diection inland to Ipswich and decided to make up the route as I went along. Round the top of town then out to Westerfield and east to the turn off for Little Bealings and back west to Great Bealings and a single track cut through lane to the crossroads with the Grundisburgh road. For the first time I took the lane opposite instead of the main road not knowing exactly where it led to - thankfully it came out a couple of miles later on the Boulge road which in turn led back to Hasketon and then the road into Woodbridge.
> 
> ...


Wow - cracking effort at the best of times; let alone in yesterday's heat


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jun 2020)

Too hot to go out today... looking forward to a refreshing thunderstorm and downpour tonight- that'll clear the air nicely!


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jun 2020)

Ebike to Sainsbury's this morning, no misbehaving dogs on the bridleway today and mackerel fillets found although as their were only two packs they quickly became sold out Gave the ebike some stick on the way back doing un-ebike things like standing on the pedals and consequently got a new ebike PR on the 7.1% avg climb through the showground, so second only 7 secs off the possibly dodgy KOM of L***e Arm*****g. The wind nicely assisted on another climb with an avg speed of 15.6mph well sealing that ebike KOM. 9.56 miles with 643ft of an ebike motor often wondering what the hell I was playing at.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jun 2020)

Yesterday and today. Both warm and Short rides

https://www.strava.com/activities/3664003098

https://www.strava.com/activities/3668437325


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jun 2020)

Spotted a tractor


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/sPnayr6iSpY
It was Otley again today.A different route or rout as our American cousins say.But it was that hot.I stopped against the shade of a bungalow wall.Lord knows what the owners thought of a cyclist sitting on their lawn.What was nice a couple of younger more athletic cyclists asked if this broken down old relic was ok. Anyway a great route in up and over past the closed Royalty pub.Then down down down in to the back end of Otley.The heat did get to me,but i will say the sports powder i now drink,gives me a lift.It was one of you on here that told me about it.It tastes foul but mixed with fruit juice it's not too bad.Now a few days off,and next week i am aiming for Embsay Steam Railway,it might not be open but you can still sit on the platform,i think.Strange click the link it plays.


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Spotted a tractor
> 
> View attachment 532357
> 
> ...


My word that looks strange,what have you done.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jun 2020)

Twatted an unseen pothole up in the wilderness and ruined the bead, nursed it down a sketchy descent onto the coast and towards home.

2miles to home it went 💥 and scared the💩 out of a walker 🙊


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jun 2020)

Went out for some laps of Burrator reservoir today. Waaaay too hot. Car consistently reading 30.5C. But another 11.something miles, 3 laps.
I've now, with yesterday's ride, comfortably surpassed last year's mileage, which pleases me. Last year = 293.09 miles. This year so far = 313.34 miles. Maybe I'll get to 500 this year! I might even get to 500 by August...
Reset the Cateye to wheel circumference of 205, its default, to try and get it closer to GPS, and this seems to have done the trick, close enough for Govt work...
Have edited last ride to show elevation gain, as MMR have deigned to add it.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2020)

Been out tonight to do my standard evening loop out to Swithland and home by Rothley not really notable except for the fact the 12 miles took me past the 50,000 mile total since I restarted cycling in Sept 2014


----------



## colly (25 Jun 2020)

A very early up and out for me on my

''Out Before the Radiation Begins Ride.''

Bright and sunny as I set off even though it was just gone 4.30am. Cool, relatively speaking. East and out through Cross Gates and Garforth towards Selby. Past the old Selby Fork and in Monk Fryston it was off the main road and through Hillam and then the road to Gateforth. Pretty flat out along here so I made good time. Brayton arrived and I turned up into Selby.
At Selby I took the main road back towards Leeds. I think that was a mistake. It may have been 6am but the amount of cars and heavy goods vehicles making for the A1 and the A1M made it seem like a motorway itself. If I want a quiet ride I usually come this way so it was a surprise. 
So back home before 7.30 and before the day had really started to warm up.

41.6 miles and 1300 ft of up. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/51379552


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2020)

I know I said yesterday that I wasn't going to do anything much in today's heat, but it was a choice of roasting indoors or outdoors, and I much prefer the fresh air so went out on a bit of a utility ride. 
Firstly a 10 mile loop into Felixstowe to recycle some empty bottles, get a little bit of cash out of the bank and to remind myself why I don't spend any time on the seafront on days like this. It was then up to Ipswich via Falkenham, Kirton & Bucklesham for a bit of shopping at Waitrose (cheese, baguettes & beer) and then home via the Nacton & Levington back road. Absolutely boiling and nearly emptied a 750ml bottle of squash in just these 30 odd miles!


----------



## Donger (25 Jun 2020)

A standard Arlingham/Whitminster/Epney loop ride with @KingswayRider tonight. One of those rides where stopping for a drink actually warms you up. Best to just keep rolling on to generate your own cool breeze. 31.4 miles on the hottest day of the year. I think I prefer the winter!
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (25 Jun 2020)

Out for a ride in the sweltering evening heat, still 30c at 7:15pm. I’d arranged for @Rickshaw Phil and his brother, Doug, to join me and we met at the entrance to the estate, before heading out through Sutton Farm.

There was hardly a breeze and it was hot work to King St crossroads, where we paused for a drink and bit of a chat. Continued to Berrington and Eaton Mascott, some of the lanes covered in sand from the rains of last week.

The climb up to Pitchford Fork was hard work, in the heat, before we turned North again, as far as Cantlop. We’d said to Doug that he had an option of a shorter route home, from there, if he wanted to take it and he was flagging a bit, so had decided to before he’d stopped. He did well considering he’d not been out much recently though, with how hot it was.

So we parted ways there and I headed back through Betton Abbots and home, just as big spots of rain started to fall, didn’t last long though, but a pre-cursor to the thunderstorms of tomorrow, no doubt.

13.02 miles at 12.8mph avg


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Jun 2020)

First decent ride since i fell off ..... that was nice ...
The pictures show the Maltby and Harworth Pit rail bridges that i rode past / under today.
Harworth line has gone under trading estates and housing projects ... 1600 houses proposed without a school, doctors or any other infrastructure in place .. criminal !
The Maltby line is in regular use. It links the Sheffield lines to the ECML and is used mostly for freight and occasionally passenger when there are engineering works in place.
The cafe at Langold was open .. sort of .... a half hearted attempt serving just hot drinks and bacon and sausage sandwiches. The cafe at Oldcoats has a full menu served as a take away and good fruit cake. They refuse .. refuse, to sell fruit cake at Langold for reasons i cannot work out ... feel free to tell me ?
ps .. I've just noticed the pair of children's boots on the bridge parapet in the first picture ..... no idea ..... ???






Railway bridges today ...


----------



## Old jon (26 Jun 2020)

Almost cool this morning, the weather, that is. Couple of clouds exploring the blue, a light breeze and I want to ride my bike. Gears an’ all.

The intention had been to wander around north of Wetherby, hmmm, not ridden a mile and the intention was changed. And I headed for Office Lock and the towpath. I reckoned things would be quiet along there at 6:30am, and I was right. Back onto the road, and ride to Headingley up Cardigan Road, then Otley Road beckons. Up we go again. Over the crest and turn right onto Church Lane to ride through Adel and up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park. Then down Kings Road for a bit of an adventure around the new road layout in Bramhope.

The Dyneley Arms (ex) next, and the wheee! down Pool Bank. Straight through the village and remember to cross the River Wharfe here. In this direction this road eventually goes to Harrogate, but I am turning off onto the road to Leathley for a while. And then another left turn crosses the River Washburn and Farnley is at the top of the next hill.



A short pause to adjust a cable, needed to be on the smallest chainring for that, then down into Otley, but turn away from the river bridge and pedal up Billams Hill to Weston Lane. And that short sharp steep up before Weston. Reckon I earned my banana. Once through Askwith the view across the valley opens out, ‘cos the road goes slightly higher up the valley side. A bit of heat haze this morning, a cracking bit of scenery all the same.

A bit of swoopy road leads to Denton Bridge and the opportunity to go back across the Wharfe. And I did. Head back towards Otley and just before the bypass, ooops! I have had a loose crown for a few weeks. I no longer have it, it jumped out of my mouth and flew away. I did have a gentle look for it, more to be able to say I looked than in any hope of finding it. Ride on.

Up the Leeds Road again and back to Bramhope for another slalom round the roads at the end of the village. Carry on along the other side of Golden Acre Park and down the next hill to Headingley. And it is downhill from there to Kirkstall and the ride from there into the town centre. Back in the Dale of the River Aire, sounds more fun than Leeds maybe, I have to cross that to go home. Which I reached forty one miles after leaving. Back with a smile.

From the top, and the sideways view


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jun 2020)

A short spin to ensure all is well after shenanigans with the rear bearings on the Scott.





And all is well. Which is good, because I've never stripped and re-greased one o' they before!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Jun 2020)

A proper big 'un today. 

Day reserved off work and 7am start with three mates. The weather forecast was apocalyptic, so fully expecting to have to cut it short, but in the end we were blessed with sunshine save for a single short shower. 

So, the ride:

Off up the Cat & Fiddle, down to Buxton then over the very aptly named Long Hill to Whaley Bridge. 

Then the double header of Chinley Head and Chunal Hill, and the near 50mph blast down to Glossop for food and drink refills. 

Now the Snake Pass, long and demoralising, and descent to Bamford where we turn East on the high back roads to Ringinglow. I don't know this area well, and the rock and moorland scenery is wonderful at lunch, backed by the Derwent Valley. 

It's very humid and feels more like swimming than cycling at times. A very hot climb to Eyam - the plague village - is rewarded with more drinks and cakes. 

The final climb of the day approaches at Mam Nick after a beautiful ride up the Vale of Edale. I'm nearly done for at the top, but there are no serious climbs left, so all is well. 

One of our number is much stronger than the rest, a real machine. And he leads the charge back to the Cheshire plain. Eventually I just can't hold it any more and we slow to the end. 

107 miles 2800m climbing 13.8 average speed. 

For me, that's a true epic. 

Only regret: went on my commuter anticipating a drenching, should have ridden my nice bike. 

No pics, sorry!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 Jun 2020)

Every credit. 
Double every credit for riding Snake Pass.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Been out tonight to do my standard evening loop out to Swithland and home by Rothley not really notable except for the fact the 12 miles took me past the 50,000 mile total since I restarted cycling in Sept 2014



About bloody time


----------



## wafter (26 Jun 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> A proper big 'un today.
> 
> Day reserved off work and 7am start with three mates. The weather forecast was apocalyptic, so fully expecting to have to cut it short, but in the end we were blessed with sunshine save for a single short shower.
> 
> ...


Wow - nice work! That has to be an epic ride by anyone's standards 


My ride today was somewhat less epic; being another necessary utility ride home. Having watched the forecast all week I was expecting the weather to break today and to possibly have to dodge showers... as it happens this wasn't the case so I got cooked instead.

After a fairly tiring week I set off intent on a sedate ride down the usual route. I took the cycle path down the bypass to Wytham; where crossing the road had become a lot less straightforward thanks to the ever-growing traffic volume and tarmac "repairs" to the rough and broken surface that have potentially made it even more unpleasant to ride on 

Passing through Wolvercote I encountered similar chaos to yesterday from the crowds flocking to port meadow; most notably gangs of topless feral teenagers on foot and cycles swarming all over the road with the apparant alpha-scrote veering around slowly in front of me; seemingly intent on seeing how much of his crap I / other road users would tolerate. Ironically he was riding an ofo, although he appeared to be a different gobshite to the one who tried to take mine off me yesterday..

This glut of little sh*ts successfully negotiated I turned onto the cycle path at the other end of Wolvercote to find it almost impassably-blocked by three vehicles; one bearing some "tree service" livery. Again, it looked like these tossers had gone out of their way to cause an obstruction and could easily have parked to allow bikes past because it is, you know, a _cycle path_. One had even left his driver's door wide open (further worsening the situation), which I made a point of slamming shut to get past once I'd dismounted. They might have spoken to me as I passed but if so I didn't hear it as I had my headphones in; probably a good job as one day my mouth is likely to get me in trouble and in any case given the attitude suggested by their parking I very much doubt any communication from them would have been an apology.

Out along the tow path and it was refreshing to be accommodated by an aesthetically-pleasing female cyclist coming the other way (who was of course thanked accordingly), then I was out onto the Yarnton road. Again this proved generally horrible as it's dualled with a separate cycle path, which is cack as at every roundabout you're forced to cross the sideroads with very little view of what's coming from many directions; to the point where I ended up getting off and crossing on foot on several occasions. Is it any wonder cyclists choose not to use this piss-poor infrastructure provided "for" them? 

The delights just kept coming as I suffered a pretty close pass from some scally in a barried-up Clio coming off the roundabout to Woodstock; satisfyingly for me there were temporary lights further up the road with a fair queue, so I skirted down the outside of the traffic and offered a choice word through his open window as I passed. Again, one day my indignation will probably get me into trouble but thankfully he hadn't caught me up by the time I turned off; suffering more joyous obstacles in the form of muppet pedestrians wondering all over the roads and a raft of confused-looking boomers clogging the roads in their vile soft-roaders..

Cycle path finally reached and it afforded some welcome respite; offering shade and sanctuary from the dickheads blighting the streets. I came up behind another, older cyclist who was evidently oblivious to my presence until I sounded my bell to warn the dog walkers ahead of our presence. He was initially going a bit slower than me but I was in no hurry so was happy to drop down to his pace; although once aware of my presence he sped up a bit and put some distance between us.

Following NCN5 from the end of the rough track took us down a large hill; my superior aero meaning I caught him on the ascent of the next hill and not wanting to brake and lose my precious momentum I put in a bit more effort and passed him. Of course now I was committed to maintaining a decent pace to avoid the potential embarrassment of him catching me up again.. although I think once I was past he probably eased off a bit and disappeared pretty quickly.

I continued along NCN5 on some lovely quiet roads and for the first time on this ride found myself fairly content / enjoying the experience; even managing to retrieve my suntan lotion from my bag and apply it to my reddening slaphead while on the move 

I think the next time I come home I'll break away from the NCN5 route a bit earlier as it has some fastish descents through villages that make me uncomfortable due to the slightly sketchy road surface that's well hidden in bright sunlight by the shadows created by numerous trees, as well as having a few poorly-sighted junctions which could easily play host to some dozy muppet pulling out in front of me while I'm doing 30+mph. In addition there are a couple of fairly punishing (12%+) hills and while picturesque the off-road section of the route has 3-4 gates so it feels less like a ride and more like a bloody agility course.












Anyway, back I am now - a bit knackered, hot and suffering the seemingly perpetual sore arse; having covered around 25.5 miles and 900ft at around 13.1mph and 115bpm for a little under 900kcal burned. I've got some pics but the ancient potatophone refuses to communicate with the marginally less ancient desktop, so they'll have to wait until I'm back in Oxford. EDIT: Crap pics now added..

Suppose I really ought to try and do some work but really just feel like vegitating..


----------



## Shropshire65LW (26 Jun 2020)

Only a short one today , converted back to drops , previous owner converted it to flats used the wrong shifters 🙄 now all working great and fitted. New rubber gone from 32/ to 38 Schwalbe g one WOW what a difference. Looking forward to taking it a bit further .


----------



## PaulB (27 Jun 2020)

No rides for me for a few days..at least!

I've had a minor operation on my neck and the wound looks horrendous. The helmet strap would of course go right across the stitches and it would irritate and possible infect the tissue underneath so all cycling on hold for me...in this weather and amount of daylight too!


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> The Co-Op trip was to make use the mobile app offers they have restarted like 2pints of milk for 65p but it transpired I had failed to activate them


Back in this morning to use the offers and the self service till froze and after the store manager had spent some time tapping in the secret menu he told me to take the shopping free of charge Law of averages well skewed on my favour


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

Blowing a gale here( now that's unusual) and peeing down, so I had a little trip over to France. 
Do I have to self isolate?


----------



## colly (27 Jun 2020)

A ride out early before the rain began. I don't mind getting rained on while I'm riding but setting off when it has already started seems kind of perverse.
A good ride but one which I won't be recalling with pleasure, as you will see.
I headed north towards Harrogate because it's been a while since I went that way. With little /no traffic about I stuck on the main A61 from Moortown Corner all the way up to the outskirts of Harrogate where I took the turn for Burn Bridge. It's a steady climb all the way up into Pannal Ash and the junction with the Otley Road near to the RHS Harlow Carr Gardens. (well worth a visit if you enjoy plants etc)
Taking the turn at Harlow Moor Road it led me down to Penny Pot Lane and across Oak Beck. The climb up the other side looks worse than it is but still has you breathing heavy and twiddling your legs.
At the junction with Oaker Bank I found signs telling me the rest of Penny Pot Lane was closed and so I had two choices. Right and pick up the A59 and then on to Blubberhouses and Bolton Bridge. Or left to Beckwithshaw and a shorter ride. It had begun to rain quite hard by now and so I chose a shorter route. Beckwithshaw and Shaw Mills were passed on Shaw Lane and on the long steady climb up to North Rigton a car coming the other way stuck their flashers on and he waved me down. It was raining hard by now and under the tree canopy the sound of the rain was quite loud, I thought he said 'There is a large lamp in the road' I asked could we drag it to the side of the road and he thought we could. I pressed on to the top of the hill while he turned around stopped just at the brow of the hill about 500m away.
Once I got there it clearly wasn't a 'lamp' it was a sheep.
The animal had been hit by a car or van and had been left for dead. Only it wasn't. Still bleeding from it's mouth and possibly it's stomach you could see where it had dragged itself across the road. At least one broken leg, but probably two. A couple of times it attempted to get up but simply didn't have any support. Rather than drag the animal out of the road and cause more damage or suffering we left it where it was. We had already called the police and maybe waited 30 mins for them to arrive. Maybe less than that, but standing in the pissing rain getting cold and waving cars down to prevent another collision it seemed a lot longer. Not that there was much traffic at that time anyway.
It is the first time I have had cause to use 'What 3 Words'. A handy app which gives your location to within 3 meters. Anywhere in the world that is, land or sea. I didn't know the name of the road I was on just that it was somewhere between Beckwithshaw and North Rigton. 
I asked the operator if they used it and she said yes that would be perfect.
So the police officer when she arrived said a vet was on the way and I left her to it. At least with blue lights flashing traffic would get a warning.
Back under way I was cold. Being stood for probably 40 mins in just shorts and a top, soaked right through it took a while to generate some heat.
I made pretty much straight for home through North Rigton and after having to stop again and wait at a level crossing I took even longer to warm up. The climb up Harewood Bank did the trick and after passing the gates to Harewood House made it south towards Leeds and cut off turning for Wike. Shadwell, Moortown, Street Lane and a loop near home.
I enjoyed the ride, rain or no but was saddened by the callousness of some people.

34.2 miles and just over 2700 ft of up.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jun 2020)

colly said:


> Taking the turn at Harlow Moor Road it led me down to Penny Pot Lane and across Oak Beck. The climb up the other side looks worse than it is but still has you breathing heavy and twiddling your legs.
> At the junction with Oakley Bank I found signs telling me the rest of Penny Pot Lane was closed and so I had two choices. Right and pick up the A59 and then on to Blubberhouses and Bolton Bridge. Or left to Beckwithshaw and a shorter ride.


Too local territory - how did you do on the climb of Pot Bank up from the bridge to Beckwithshaw? NB make that Oaker Bank.


----------



## colly (27 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Too local territory - how did you do on the climb of Pot Bank up from the bridge to Beckwithshaw? NB make that Oaker Bank.


Well it makes itself felt that's for sure.
There is a sign somewhere that says 10% but it's harder than that. It's comes up as just over 14% on Garmin. Not sure of the accuracy of that tbh.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jun 2020)

colly said:


> Well it makes itself felt that's for sure.
> There is a sign somewhere that says 10% but it's harder than that. It's comes up as just over 14% on Garmin. Not sure of the accuracy of that tbh.


Strava has it having a grade of 17.1% just as you come off the S bend but gives it an avg of only 13%.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2020)

After a busy morning of food shopping and holiday prep ( got the go ahead for Cornwall trip on Tues )for the 4th of July a bit of hill training was required for the Cornish terrain so I can lower @footloose crow Strava placings . Rain finally stopped at 1300 checked the weather app should be ok for an hour . Out the door at 1330 did my extended Polly Botts loop . As I got to the bottom of Polly Botts and it's starts to rain .Thankfully the climb is well sheltered by trees so wasn't too bad by the time I'd grovelled up the sun had come out and stayed dry for the rest of the ride . 16.4 miles in a tad over the hour so not to shabby . Just enough miles to keep me in track to pass 1000 miles for the month (75 miles required )


----------



## colly (27 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> After a busy morning of food shopping and holiday prep ( got the go ahead for Cornwall trip on Tues )for the 4th of July a bit of hill training was required for the Cornish terrain so I can lower @footloose crow Strava placings . Rain finally stopped at 1300 checked the weather app should be ok for an hour . Out the door at 1330 did my extended Polly Botts loop . As I got to the bottom of Polly Botts and it's starts to rain .Thankfully the climb is well sheltered by trees so wasn't too bad by the time I'd grovelled up the sun had come out and stayed dry for the rest of the ride . 16.4 miles in a tad over the hour so not to shabby . Just enough miles to keep me in track to pass 1000 miles for the month (75 miles required )


1000 miles for the month 

When do you sleep ?


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2020)

Sleep ?
As I commute 5 days a week 25 miles a day ,it's surprising how the miles start racking up . With leisure rides at the weekend 800 to 1000 is my normal range


----------



## footloose crow (27 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> After a busy morning of food shopping and holiday prep ( got the go ahead for Cornwall trip on Tues )for the 4th of July a bit of hill training was required for the Cornish terrain so I can lower @footloose crow Strava placings . Rain finally stopped at 1300 checked the weather app should be ok for an hour . Out the door at 1330 did my extended Polly Botts loop . As I got to the bottom of Polly Botts and it's starts to rain .Thankfully the climb is well sheltered by trees so wasn't too bad by the time I'd grovelled up the sun had come out and stayed dry for the rest of the ride . 16.4 miles in a tad over the hour so not to shabby . Just enough miles to keep me in track to pass 1000 miles for the month (75 miles required )


Excellent @13rider. We have just had all the hills re -inflated to make sure they are higher and steeper for the visitors. Maybe I will get to see you on a ride somewhere. Raining here this week but improves at the weekend. Roads considerably busier this week and expecting major influx of visitors Saturday. Here is your first challenge:


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Excellent @13rider. We have just had all the hills re -inflated to make sure they are higher and steeper for the visitors. Maybe I will get to see you on a ride somewhere. Raining here this week but improves at the weekend. Roads considerably busier this week and expecting major influx of visitors Saturday. Here is your first challenge:
> 
> View attachment 532777


You seem to have picked a segment just far enough away from Holywell bay and in a Town I normally avoid so you may be safe  but you never know  .
I normally ride earlish and normally head in land from Holywell around Mitchell, St Allen


----------



## footloose crow (27 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> You seem to have picked a segment just far enough away from Holywell bay and in a Town I normally avoid so you may be safe  but you never know  .
> I normally ride earlish and normally head in land from Holywell around Mitchell, St Allen


I usually ride at random times! Is this challenge a bit closer....right next to Crantock??


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Jun 2020)

On my way home from yesterday's ride in Central France I called off in ROI to do a circuit of Bantry Bay.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Jun 2020)

A blustery ride. I was going to the moors but it looked grey and horrible. Up and over the Westlake lump was the fun bit!


https://www.strava.com/activities/3682396032


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2020)

Any chinks in the weather yet? Oh well, been out in worse, here goes .....


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2020)

Hardly a drop of rain to be honest bit blustery at times but I'll take that in lieu of minging hot sticky weather.
No piccies just shropshire union towpath to national waterways museum, back by road to Chester, job done 23 miles . Hands took a battering on rough bits, but good to get out


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jun 2020)

footloose crow said:


> I usually ride at random times! Is this challenge a bit closer....right next to Crantock??
> 
> View attachment 532813


Is that the road from Crantock towards the Bowgie ? . Wind will need to be correct for that one , getting my excuses in early


----------



## colly (28 Jun 2020)

Ooooo but it were windy. 
After a small loop I went due north to take advantage of the tail wind. I got as far as Walshford after Wetherby before I had to turn back into the wind to get back home. It was a slog, no doubt about it, and as time passed the wind picked up and it became even more of a slog.
At Collingham I turned up Jewitt Lane as much to get the wind out of my face as for any other reason. Once up Jewitt Lane it was into the wind again but being up on the hillside on Compton lane the wind was even stronger.
So a slow, slow grind bought me into Thorner and then up Sandhills. A drop down Wellington Hill and it was the last bit of into the wind and uphil to home.
An effort of some sort I can tell you. Just as well I hat a cap on......my hair would have been a complete mess.

30.5 miles and 1800 ft of up.


----------



## Donger (28 Jun 2020)

Today I'd arranged to meet @jembullo on neutral territory in Eastington at 1.30 to ride together for the first time in over a year. Given the blustery conditions, that meant leaving the house by 12.50. I did one last check of the BBC weather forecast, and saw that for the next few hours there was no more than an 11% chance of rain. Stepped out of the front door and a monsoon began immediately. I was 100% sure I was getting doused. Got to Eastington with a minute to spare, having battled against a brutal headwind for 8 miles, averaging only 12mph and, in the process, boiling in the bag. Cue a second deluge.

When Jem arrived, we threw off the rain jackets and headed off towards Dursley via Frocester, Coaley and Cam, with a couple of punchy little hills thrown in, then through Slimbridge towards Berkeley down nice quiet lanes. On the way home, we parted company at Cambridge (no, not _that _Cambridge) and I benefited from a lovely tailwind all the way home via Frampton, Frocester and Framilode. After the first two deluges, it stayed dry from then on. A very enjoyable 40 mile ride, with great company for about 20 miles.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jun 2020)

Really blustery here today spent the morning pontificating to ride or not and which bike to take. Finally forced myself out of the door at 1300 choice was the Defy as the TCRs deep section wheels are a bit twitchy in crosswinds probably could have risked it but played in safe . Did my Wymeswold 50km loop but did it the other way round . This meant tailwind out headwind home which strangely is my preferred choice as I find heading out into a headwind demoralising and normally cut the ride short but once I'm out on the tailwind I have to get home so just push on into the headwind . Managed a couple of Strava prs up the climb out if Wymeswold due to the tailwind not my legs .After the climb it was mainly headwind home so just stuck it a lower gear and spun home . 31.5 miles in a few seconds under 2hrs average 15.9 mph at the turning point I was at 17.4 mph so definitely tougher coming home . Got home checked Strava and saw a mate had riden to Stratford on Avon and had 58 miles of headwind  heading straight down the old Fosse way a dead straight road and people think I'm mad


----------



## wafter (28 Jun 2020)

Another utility ride back to the city today; planned on the favoured route I'd arrived at after various iterations over the past few months.

The forecast suggested 20mph SW winds and a moderate chance of rain. The winds were confirmed as soon as I got out of the house; making the first third of the journey extremely unpleasant. Heading west out of the village on unprotected high ground felt borderline dangerous; having to constantly trim the bike into the strong, gusting 10-11 O'clock-ish wind acting to push me further out into the road.. thankfully those who passed me gave a wide berth.

The big downhill out of the next village was midly terrifying too; it being all I could manage to stay off the brakes as I knew that slowing down wouldn't really help (other than in the event of having stacked it!). Once down on the lower ground and roads lined with trees and hedges the situation improved, although was still tough going into a fairly stiff headwind for most of it, all the time black clouds not far away.

I got to my little detour and typically took the wrong turn, having to turn back a few hundred yards into the wrong road. Weather aside this was quite a nice route - a bit longer than the alternatives but cutting out a lot of (actually, all!) gates and some un-necessary elevation changes.

Bizarrely ascending the hill just before the off-road bit of the cycle path outside Woodstock some bloke in a car coming the other direction apparently waited for me at the top of the hill; holding up another vehicle. I have no idea why he did this (plenty of room on the slope and potentially narrower / more of a hazard where he chose to stop)... all the way up I contemplated whether to thank him or not.. deciding on not since while his intentions were good (assuming he even stopped for my supposed benefit) it was pointless and detrimental to the bloke behind him... so not to be rewarded IMO!

On to the cycle path and I saw a couple of older guys ahead on what appeared to be "gravel" bikes; piquing my competitive interest so I upped the pace a little (only to around mid-HR zone 3) and watched them slowly disappear into the distance ahead 

I also passed the previously-encounted woman with badly-trained yappy fluffball dogs again; this time coming from the opposite direction with her apparant significant other. I met the dogs first; illustrating an interesting temperament dynamic as one barked furiously while chasing me for a good few hundred yards, while the other (apparently its sibling) gave one half-arsed yap and continued peacefully on its way. Small dog syndrome I guess - just like me with knobhead van drivers although at least I yap for a reason 

While I have no issue with dogs and would happily give this one the boot if necessity dictated, I think it's abysmal behaviour / discipline by the owner to let the little rat harass cyclists like that - what if it had caused an accident? If it happens again it's definitely getting hosed.

A bit further down the path I stopped for a leak - choosing the right side of the hedge so that I wasn't literally pissing into the wind; as life is figuratively full of such behavour already..

The potatophone's impressionist interpretation of the vista doesn't really convey how bloody windy it was!







Onward and the journey started to feel better; the wind having died down a little and tempered further by the hedges to either side, the downward gradient and womping acid techno in my ears conspiring to make the process a lot more fun... until the sickening thud of the rear rim bottoming out hard brought me back to reality; the repercussions of which being confirmed seconds later by a totally flat tyre 

Thankfully I was near the end of that part of the route; the next one across the road opening out into a field that was a lot more conducive to puncture repair, so I rolled the bike the last few hundred yards with the weight taken off the rear wheel. In field, bike flipped, rear wheel out, tube patched, tyre back on (perhaps a little pished but it got better as I piled more air in) and wheel refitted - with a little resistance / disappointment from the qeustionably-designed floppy RD hanger / axle mount. Took a lot longer to do than to write..

I carried on through Woodstock, getting pitifully close-passed by a white van (for absolutely no obvious reason); voicing my concerns and causing his (probably similarly knuckle-dragging) passenger to hang out of the window and look at me for a bit. I like to think he was shouting apologies at me 

Back through Yarnton (increasing traffic again highlighting gaping flaws in cycle path provision) then the tow path to Wolvercote - today the variable weather mercifully keeping the parasites away. No roaming gangs of aggy youths, no morbidly obese women screaming at their toddlers as they try to smash discarded beer bottles on the banks of the river, no driveway-laying or tree-cutting company vehicles parked all over double yellow lines / causing an obstruction... All that said they left their mark - the week's litter apparently having already claimed the life of one cow with broken glass injuring 10 other cattle or horses. I struggle to find the words to describe how thoroughly ashamed I am to call myself human sometimes 

Blissfully deserted banks and disappointed swans:







I wondered through town for a few miles and by the time I'd got back the ride amounted to a bit under 28 miles and 970ft at 13.3mph and 126bpm; the bulk of which being zone 2. Apparently I burned a little under 1200kcal, which should help offset the weekend's carb binge..

This week I've slipped; only having managed 113 miles. I'm on about 553 for the month (previous record 560) so depending on the weather might take tomorrow off and do a big one on Tuesday; being the last day of the month.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jun 2020)

I decided to see how things would go after a week off with bug (not THE bug). I took a devious route including some rarely used bits of lanes to the chat at Upton. A torrent from the sky meant I had to shelter behind a big tree. The strong wind pushed the shower through after 5 minutes. 6 of us for chat by the river in Upton. Jules H has a nice new bike. Pete and I rode back together. All done at appropriate social distance. 25 smiles


----------



## DCBassman (28 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> from Holywell bay


Great place, and my spiritual home. Can't get out except uphill!


13 rider said:


> Is that the road from Crantock towards the Bowgie ? . Wind will need to be correct for that one , getting my excuses in early


At least the road, once you get into Crantock, is flat all the way to the Bowgie!


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jun 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Great place, and my spiritual home. Can't get out except uphill!


Been for a number of years well aware of the climb out after a fortnight each year the hill gets a bit wearing but at least ever ride ride ends with a fast descent


----------



## derrick (28 Jun 2020)

Had a bit of an adventure today. Three of us set of at 7.30 this morning. Should have 6.30 but one of the guys had a gear cable break on his way to meet us. He had to ride from South london with 2 gears. Anyway i fitted a new cable and we where of. London to Oxford to Cambridge to London. An epic ride with rain wind and sunshine. Was the hardest ride i have done this year.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/KWFlUyshH7


----------



## MntnMan62 (29 Jun 2020)

Lately I've been riding one day, doing a workout of pushups, crunches and planks the next and then taking a rest day following before going for another ride. I worked out yesterday and rode the day before but I felt good today so I hit the road today even though it was 88F outside. There was a breeze which was both good and bad. Good in that it didn't feel so hot but bad because I was pedaling into a strong headwind for a bit which slowed my pace. I did 20.89 miles with 1,368 ft. of elevation gain and my pace was a slow 11.3 mph. My tally for the week (Mon - Sun) was 62.6 miles and 4,120 ft. of elevation gain. Feeling good about things and now I just need to stop stress eating at night. If I can do that the weight should drop off easier.


----------



## wafter (29 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today. Three of us set of at 7.30 this morning. Should have 6.30 but one of the guys had a gear cable break on his way to meet us. He had to ride from South london with 2 gears. Anyway i fitted a new cable and we where of. London to Oxford to Cambridge to London. An epic ride with rain wind and sunshine. Was the hardest ride i have done this year.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/KWFlUyshH7


Nice work! From the Strava link that's an epic ride - 185 miles


----------



## MntnMan62 (29 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today. Three of us set of at 7.30 this morning. Should have 6.30 but one of the guys had a gear cable break on his way to meet us. He had to ride from South london with 2 gears. Anyway i fitted a new cable and we where of. London to Oxford to Cambridge to London. An epic ride with rain wind and sunshine. Was the hardest ride i have done this year.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/KWFlUyshH7



It's rides like this that make me feel like a failure.....


----------



## wafter (29 Jun 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> It's rides like this that make me feel like a failure.....


Rides like that are enough to make 98% of us feel like a failure tbh


----------



## colly (29 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today. Three of us set of at 7.30 this morning. Should have 6.30 but one of the guys had a gear cable break on his way to meet us. He had to ride from South london with 2 gears. Anyway i fitted a new cable and we where of. London to Oxford to Cambridge to London. An epic ride with rain wind and sunshine. Was the hardest ride i have done this year.
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/KWFlUyshH7
> View attachment 533199


Agree with others......definitely worth a double like.


----------



## derrick (29 Jun 2020)

colly said:


> Agree with others......definitely worth a double like.


Not to shabby for a pensioner.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Jun 2020)

Rained all day long, but determined to get out so the MTB made another appearance. 

Lots of fun getting wet and muddy for a couple of hours, and found some bridle ways new to me too.

Late for tea mind. Big trub!


----------



## footloose crow (29 Jun 2020)

13 rider said:


> Is that the road from Crantock towards the Bowgie ? . Wind will need to be correct for that one , getting my excuses in early


Yes


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Jun 2020)

Yesterdays ride and after all the good weather while I am at work it was cool and windy so waited until the afternoon when the forecast 40mph gusts should have gone before venturing out for a short ride. Set off to Whixall, Fenns Bank, Alkington, Hollinswood, Coton, Edstaston, Paddolgreen, Horton, Loppington , Wolverley and home. It was hard work into the wind which was still 21mph according to Garmin but I did knock another wind assisted second off an already wind assisted QOM of mine.23 miles @15.6mph. Got home to find we had no internet, it was a long night with a 16 year old girl with no internet connection!
Still cool and windy today and off in the other direction starting towards Loppington, Nonely,into the wind to Burlton, English Frankton, Colemere, Lee, Tetchill, past the front of Ellesmere College to Ellesmere which was quite busy with people shopping, past the edge of the Mere up to Coptinviney, Breadon Heath, Welshampton, Bettisfield, back into the wind to Northwood and back home.26miles @15.8mph. Didn't see many cyclists out either yesterday or today and only a couple of people walking maybe its not just me who doesn't like the wind.


----------



## PaulB (29 Jun 2020)

Thanks for all the good wishes on my predicament. I've plucked up the courage to look at the extent of the incision now and it's much bigger than I thought it would be. It had to be a photograph of course because being where it is makes it impossible to see the extent of it. As you can see, the helmet strap would go right across that wound.


----------



## colly (29 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes on my predicament. I've plucked up the courage to look at the extent of the incision now and it's much bigger than I thought it would be. It had to be a photograph of course because being where it is makes it impossible to see the extent of it. As you can see, the helmet strap would go right across that wound.
> 
> View attachment 533253


Given you a like but really it's more a


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jun 2020)

PaulB said:


> As you can see, the helmet strap would go right across that wound.


A cushioned plaster might be a solution.


----------



## PaulB (30 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> A cushioned plaster might be a solution.


No, the doctor told me to keep it uncovered at all times. He discharged me after the procedure without a dressing and told me to leave it like that.


----------



## Old jon (30 Jun 2020)

The weather map showed all the wet stuff was west of here. Makes things simple, take the fixed and head east, maybe south east is more accurate. And it was wet! Not rain, the moisture was just hanging there. Where? Everywhere.

Aiming for Castleford, there was the thought to ride down the river path. Nah, through Hunslet and up the rise to John o’ Gaunts. Exercise, see? But the river way next early morning, for sure. Oulton roundabout next, and then the left to Methley Junction via Mickletown. And on to Castleford, flat riding all the way. Turn left on the outskirts, aiming for Lock Lane and cross the River Aire on that. And the Calder, the two rivers joined, just over to my left . . .

And the road starts to go up. Passing Allerton Bywater and Kippax on one side, Ledston Luck to the right, and then things level out again. Third exit at the roundabout at Peckfield Bar, this is the A63, heading to Selby. It is a mile and a bit to the left turn to Micklefield, in that distance I did wonder if I wanted to ride further east. Nope, let’s make it a two Mickle ride.

There must be some kind of magnetic attraction built into the gates at Lotherton Hall, that or all roads around here lead to them. The last stretch to those gates, I had a truck behind me. Glad to reach the junction with Lotherton Lane, turned left and the truck followed me! Pulled in to the side and waved it past. Aberford was a bit busy, had to stop before I could turn onto Main Street. Cattle Lane was quiet though, except for the racket of my breathing on the ups. Sometime in the last ninety minutes all that hanging moisture has gone, the view of Barwick is pretty clear.



Before the road reaches Barwick it drops into the surprisingly deep valley of Cock Beck, and then climbs out, a bit less steeply, towards the maypole that might just have been the defining feature of the village. The road out to Scholes climbs a bit, from there, Scholes, to the A64 and on to the lanes that go to the A58 is fair flat. And at the end of Skeltons Lane there is a lass pushing her bike. Puncture, she said. Only a mile to go. Good it is only a mile, ‘cos her bike has Schrader valves, my pump only fits Presta.

And it is only a few miles for me. No diversions, the happy twiddle down Boot Hill, not quite 27 mph this morning, pass the spare park gates and the clock at Oakwood. Not yet eight thirty, said that clock, this will be the earliest finish yet for a thirty three mile ride. Something more to grin about as I reached my front door.

The route may have been seen before,


----------



## colly (30 Jun 2020)

Off for a walk around Swinsty and Fewston Reservoirs today with Mrs Colly so I needed an early up and out if I wanted a ride.
Out the door at around 5.20am to a cool, bright and almost, but not quite drizzly morning. It got brighter and less ''almost' as time passed.

A loop around the block and up and out through Thorner and other local lanes. Back via Shadwell and an up and down of Wigton and Alwoodley Lanes.
And the sun was shining when I got home.

29.2 miles and 1700ft of up.


----------



## colly (30 Jun 2020)

Old jon said:


> The weather map showed all the wet stuff was west of here. Makes things simple, take the fixed and head east, maybe south east is more accurate. And it was wet! Not rain, the moisture was just hanging there. Where? Everywhere.
> 
> Aiming for Castleford, there was the thought to ride down the river path. Nah, through Hunslet and up the rise to John o’ Gaunts. Exercise, see? But the river way next early morning, for sure. Oulton roundabout next, and then the left to Methley Junction via Mickletown. And on to Castleford, flat riding all the way. Turn left on the outskirts, aiming for Lock Lane and cross the River Aire on that. And the Calder, the two rivers joined, just over to my left . . .
> 
> ...



One of these days we'll bump into one another. Not literally I hope.


----------



## Old jon (30 Jun 2020)

colly said:


> One of these days we'll bump into one another. Not literally I hope.



Yup, it does seem likely. Wonder how long the odds are?


----------



## Gunk (30 Jun 2020)

Nice gentle ride this afternoon, just under 13 miles through the city and back via Godstow and Wytham on my freshly restored 1962 5 speed Claud Butler. The bike was lovely, really smooth and just very nice to ride. I'd also forgotten how useful a pannier is, as it was a newly built bike, I took a tool roll, inner tube and pump. However nothing was needed as the bike was perfect!


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jun 2020)

Yawn.. think the lack of sleep in the hot weather has finally caught up with me so it looks like this mornings ebike trips to the Co-Op and Aldi are the months riding done. Checkout worked properly in the Co-Op with the latest card offers so no freebies but 2 pints of milk, a bar of Lindt chocolate and eight frozen free from yorkshire puds for a smidge under £3 cannot be complained about. Managed to get caught by TTLs on the A59 going to Aldi, made that bit more busy by the fact A61 traffic was also being diverted along it, so on the return did a back street silly gradient in places route with the rucksack reasonably full but that ebikes are for. On the only climb of any note managed to match on both return trips my best KOM time on a ebike, a full 10 secs ahead of others at 11.5mph avg. Despite pausing Strava whilst in store it still went crazy so that some splitting and cropping needed.




So whatever miniscule miles that works out at plus 265 miles for the month.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jun 2020)

A dark, blustery ride out to Harlow Hill p[ast the reservoirs on the old Roman Road towardsChollerford but turned towards Matfen after the Corbridge junction, to get the tail wind all the way home! Just over 27 miles in an hour and a half- wind assisted!


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Jun 2020)

Old jon said:


> The weather map showed all the wet stuff was west of here. Makes things simple, take the fixed and head east, maybe south east is more accurate. And it was wet! Not rain, the moisture was just hanging there. Where? Everywhere.
> 
> Aiming for Castleford, there was the thought to ride down the river path. Nah, through Hunslet and up the rise to John o’ Gaunts. Exercise, see? But the river way next early morning, for sure. Oulton roundabout next, and then the left to Methley Junction via Mickletown. And on to Castleford, flat riding all the way. Turn left on the outskirts, aiming for Lock Lane and cross the River Aire on that. And the Calder, the two rivers joined, just over to my left . . .
> 
> ...



I saw you this morning John, just approaching Lotherton Hall!
I live just up the road in Towton and was driving to work.


----------



## Old jon (30 Jun 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> I saw you this morning John, just approaching Lotherton Hall!
> I live just up the road in Towton and was driving to work.



Ah, not in that big truck then? You would have been travelling in the other direction.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jun 2020)

With one thing and another I haven't been out on the bike for a few days so I took the chance this morning, despite legs aching a bit from a hill walk with @gavgav yesterday, and grabbed the knockabout bike for convenience. The route was over Lyth Hill to Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Folly Bank, Cardington, Plaish, Hughley, Harnage, Cound, Berrington and back via Condover again.

Still a good crowd flocking to Lyth Hill for their exercise. Not too much traffic on the roads which suits me just fine. There were a couple of small groups of cyclists about but otherwise not many out riding this morning and only a handful out walking or running.

I was pleased at how well the climb of Folly Bank went this time but pushing on with tired legs meant I ran out of puff a bit later on in the ride. Played a game of leapfrog with a delivery driver round the Harnage area as he kept stopping, then I'd have to pull in to let him past as the lanes are narrow. The flag of the day at Cound was the unofficial Shropshire one.

The last few miles were mostly into the wind which slowed things down a little.

33.3 miles at 12.8 mph average.





Pausing for a drink on a very peaceful lane en-route to Plaish.





The view across to Holt Farm which hasn't come out as well as I'd hoped.





Hughley


----------



## wafter (30 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Nice gentle ride this afternoon, just under 13 miles through the city and back via Godstow and Wytham on my freshly restored 1962 5 speed Claud Butler. The bike was lovely, really smooth and just very nice to ride. I'd also forgotten how useful a pannier is, as it was a newly built bike, I took a tool roll, inner tube and pump. However nothing was needed as the bike was perfect!
> View attachment 533373
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work - bike fits perfectly with the environment too 



So... today was pencilled in a longish ride I'd had planned for a while. Upon waking and checking the weather the worst of the rain appeared to be over by about 12pm. However, periodically checking the forecast throughout the morning saw this "front of acceptability" pushed ever-further back in the day.. to the point where I was so sick of the waiting, uncertainty and horrific prospect of having to spend a whole day stuck in my head with little to do other than argue with people on the internet, I got my sh*t together, flipped the bird to the brooding sky above and headed out on the CdF.

The target was White Horse Hill some 20-25 miles SW of the city and one of my favourite local spots. The original attraction (in a cycling context) had been to smash it up the hill on the road bike, but the allure of being able to ride a bit of the ridgeway meant I took the CdF instead. The wind was pinned at 14mph-ish SW, meaning against me on the way out and behind on the way back.

The journey out provided little fun; almost constant headwind (which to be fair felt less severe than forecast), overcast, muggy (despite the relatively cool temperature meaning I stupidly wore trousers) with the ever-present threat (and occasional short and light reality) of rain. I felt pretty detached on the way out and the journey was pretty uneventful; save for a few stops to roll up my trouser legs and grease my threatening-to-become-sore arse 

Uncharacteristically I'd actually planned this route and did my best to keep it to small, quiet roads - passing through Cumnor, Appleton, Netherton, Hinton Waldrist, Gainford, Hatford, Cocklington-Gladys, Shellingford and Fernham before hanging a left at Shrivenham to Ashbury - the first part of the ride with no perpetual headwind!

Just after Ashbury (following a bit of a climb) I took another left, following the route on my head unit and signposts to White Horse Hill.. Unfortunatley maybe half a mile in I realised the route was wrong (EDIT: NOT my ball dropped while mapping the route - appears that the .gpx conversion failed to recognise the ridgeway and defaulted to the nearest road instead) and I was actually skirting around the bottom of the hill. Doubling back I continued up the hill from Ashbury - a reasonable climb but not as punishing as I was expecting; according to Strava being 0.6 miles at 7%.

Once at the top I was stoked to find signs to the Ridgeway; the weather remaining grim but the light drizzle quite welcome following the climb.






I hung a left onto the Ridgeway and was very pleasantly surprised by the quality of the path; making good comfortable progress over the flattish chalky surface.

First stop was Weyland's Smithy; a little wooded area with a burial mound and on this occasion a pair of older women with an unfeasible amount of small dogs between them.. I sat for a bit and took a few photos before getting underway again..












Onward to White Horse Hill..







As my journey progressed the weather started to clear, a few holes in the clouds allowing the sunlight to illuminate isolated spots of the landscape around me...












Finally, some clear blue once I finally reached the summit of the hill 






















After a bit of sightseeing I made my way back to the Ridgeway; the downhill bit on the east side of the hill being fairly deeply rutted in places, unlike the west side that had apparently been re-surfaced (and very welcome it was too!).


The journey back was a lot more pleasant than that out; more sun in the sky, probably less humid, a pleasant tailwind, destination reached and climb conquered.

The descent towards Kingston Lisle was "interesting" at a signposted 10%: anxiety causing me to drag the brakes lightly for most of it - something I was thankful for as I approached the bottom to meet a crossroads with the need to give way... stopping just inside a "comfortable" envelope with a lot less drama than would have been involved had I not bothered the brakes on the way down!

I continued toward home past Uffington, Baulking and Goosey... at one point doubling back to rescue a fat bee that was bumbling around in the road. I dismounted and simply laid my hand out on the road in front of it - the bee instantly climbing aboard to be hoisted to safety on a nearby flower.. which it seemed to appreciate (although too much nectar might have been the reason it was in the road to start with, but who am I to judge?  ). I absolutely love bees and never get tired of helping them out as they're so obliging and chilled.

Shortly afterwards, some 35 miles in I finally got the fat dopamine hit I'd earned from my hard work; no doubt bolstered by the sun, tailwind, bee-rescue and tunes I was listening to.. grinning ear to ear at another happy cyclist passing in the other direction.

Of course the day couldn't end on that high note; finding myself once-more abusing another road user some miles later. This time it was some complete muppet in a Porsche Cayenne (does any vehicle exist that screams louder "I'm a shallow, self-important prick"?) who close-passed me; seemingly intentionally at the precise moment the solitary vehicle coming the other way was level with us both; preventing him crossing the centreline of the road to give me any room. The fact that he couldn't have waited literally two seconds to pass was rewarded by heavy braking straight afterwards as he reached a set of red lights 

I made a point of positioning myself in front of him and remaining dead-centre in the carriageway to prevent him passing me again under similar circumstances until the opposing traffic had passed and he had room to cross the centreline of the road; this time doing so at a reasonable speed and giving me plenty of room.. perhaps one of those rare drivers capable of introspect rather than abuse for daring to pull them up on their inability to properly control a car.

Anyway, got home eventually having covered a little under 55 miles and 1400ft at 13.5mph and 122bpm for 2100kcal burned. Despite having covered more distance / expended a lot more energy before I'm utterly shafted today for some reason; really feeling it in my muscles and (more concerningly) joints.. on the bright side tomorrow's weather suggests that going out would be a no-go, even if I was capable!

Edited to include all-important month-end stats of 21 rides over 45hrs, 608 miles covered and 24000kcal burned. I think my biggest month so far


----------



## derrick (30 Jun 2020)

Did a little leg spinner tonight. Just got to keep them moving after Sundays epic ride. 6 of us set of for our normal Tuesday loop. Nice and steady with a few beers in our garden after the ride. Who needs a pub.🤣

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/SsXDezSzK7


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Jul 2020)

Short ride today.... It's my birthday and the family have all these wonderful things they want to do .... I've said no! ... no barbie .... no drinks in the garden ... just me , Julie and the children, a takeaway pizza and a glass or 2, or 3, of wine for Julie ..... thats better ....








So todays pics .....
The upstream lock has floated open .....this one seems to be this way most days ..... Sheffield and South Yorkshire Navigation.






It's hard to describe in words the overwhelming, over powering and beautiful smell of wild garlic along this well surfaced ex rail line.....






The Don Bridge just south of Medowhell with Tinsley Bridge in the background ...... more on that in a minute .....






RIGHT ... This is Tinsley bridge. At Tinsley. Constructed by Tinsley Bridge Ltd. With steel supplied by Brown Best Steel Works of ....Tinsley.
Sheffield. The other end is at Wincobank. ... Not Tinsley. .....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Short ride today.... It's my birthday and the family have all these wonderful things they want to do .... I've said no! ... no barbie .... no drinks in the garden ... just me , Julie and the children, a takeaway pizza and a glass or 2, or 3, of wine for Julie ..... thats better ....
> 
> So todays pics .....
> The upstream lock has floated open .....this one seems to be this way most days ..... Sheffield and South Yorkshire Navigation.
> ...


I've really got to get around to riding along the canal here. Which/where is the section of ex-railway line? I can't think where that is near Tinsley.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've really got to get around to riding along the canal here. Which/where is the section of ex-railway line? I can't think where that is near Tinsley.


Ill post my route onto the post ..... if you see what i mean .. the rail line is the northern section along Concord Park ...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Ill post my route onto the post ..... if you see what i mean .. the rail line is the northern section along Concord Park ...


Thanks. It's part of the TPT running alongside Blackburn Brook. I'll have to have a ride out that way as it's not far from me. Never been to Concord Park either so I'll have to pop in for a look-see.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Jul 2020)

I met up with Margaret PR to take the standard run out by Bromsberrow and Ryton for Dymock. The catch up chat was flowing well as we haven't seen each other since lockdown began. We took the Kempley dodge for Linton and rode the ridge to line us up for Barrel Lane and the climb onto May Hill. We took to our feet to reach the very top where the views are superb. Sarnies were dispatched before it was time to drop to Glasshouses. We took a lane I haven't ridden for many years which lead naturally to another unridden lane of a similar number of years. Then it was back to well used roads to Highleadon. This time we took the Blackwells End run to emerge at Pendock for the standard route back. Nice outing in mixed conditions and a super catch up with M. 67 smiles


----------



## PaulB (1 Jul 2020)

I thought, sod it, I'll do one anyway. I rigged up a dressing that would be suitable - even though I'm not supposed to - and thought that would be infinitely preferable to an indoor ride. I went mainly around our local track until the pouring rain soaked the dressing which slid off leaving the manky helmet strap rubbing the wound so I called it a day and came home early. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/5172029810


----------



## wafter (1 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> I thought, sod it, I'll do one anyway. I rigged up a dressing that would be suitable - even though I'm not supposed to - and thought that would be infinitely preferable to an indoor ride. I went mainly around our local track until the pouring rain soaked the dressing which slid off leaving the manky helmet strap rubbing the wound so I called it a day and came home early. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/5172029810


10/10 for effort though


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jul 2020)

EBike back on the Sainsburys run this morning, um..a lot of traffic queuing back from the traffic lights with the A61, flip - yet another set of TTLs; the queuing cars got through but by the time I got there they were back to red. Pulled up at the normal stop line only then to realise the TTL light was behind me Shuffled the ebike backwards for a lengthy wait😴 should have used the cycletrack😷 Back on route it started drizziing  and I contemplated making it a trip to Asda but decided to carry on, a motorist obviously had sympathy for the wetting I was getting and gave me right of way for a right turn Made it to Sainsburys with only two cleanings of the glasses needed. On the return it transpired later I had failed to restart Strava so quite how I did on showground hill will remain unknown although with around 3.2kg in the rucksack I doubt it was worth looking at. Avoided the TTLs on the return.


----------



## gavgav (1 Jul 2020)

Checked the rain radar, after logging off from work and despite the ominous black clouds about, it looked mostly dry and so decided to risk it and get out.

The legs had loosened up a bit, from the hike I did with @Rickshaw Phil, on Monday, but could still feel the shins a bit as I set off down to Meole, where there was a queue to get over the narrow footbridge at social distance. Waited my turn and walked the bike over.

Turned onto the main road, at Nobold, to find they’ve been surface dressing over the past couple of days, all the way to the other side of Hook-a-Gate and so that necessitated a good deal of care on the looser patches.

Left the Chippens behind, on to Annscroft, Exfords Green and then called at Dad’s for a half hour chat in our bubble.

Return journey was via Ryton, Condover, Lyons Lane and Betton Abbots, where a few spots of very light rain started to fall, not enough to even wet the road though.

14.88 miles at 13.9mph avg


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

The start of a new month and, with the day off work, a chance to get out and get a ride in for one of the Cyclechat monthly distance challenges. Yet again no fixed route, with just a plan to do the long loop round the Shotley peninsular and make it up from there.

It was bright & sunny when I started out, but quite breezy so I set out to get the worst of the head winds done in the first part of the ride. Usual Levington & Nacton roads into Ipswich and then out down the other side of the River Orwell down to Shotley Gate as it started to cloud over. Heading from there to Harkstead, Holbrook and on to Tattingstone. Usually from here I'd cross over Alton Water and head for the Belsted & Copdock areas, but this time I carried on to Bentley and under the A12 at Capel St. Mary to Great Wenham where one of the local farms had a most unusual product for sale





Here I turned back towards Ipswich through Washbrook and, as it was still dry, I kept going to the west of town through to Claydon and round to the north through Westerfield, Bucklesham and home.

Thankfully, despite skies like these, all the rain showers passed further to the west & north so that the only times I got wet were from badly placed water cannons irrigating the crops in the fields.




One challenge down, two to go - https://www.strava.com/activities/3698377798


----------



## colly (3 Jul 2020)

It's the morning of my sister in laws funeral and I went out about 6ish with no enthusiasm at all. With no plan or point I just wandered about on the bike. I feel better for getting out but will be pleased when the day is done.
15.8 miles and 1425 ft of up.


----------



## wafter (3 Jul 2020)

Went for a short and much needed mental health ride last night.. nowt special or particularly noteworthy; out east through town, down the Thames path a bit towards Abingdon until I got sick of the rough ride, back through Radley and the tow path, north from the city centre to Wolvercote, back across Port Meadow and home.

Felt instantly better as soon as I stepped out of the house with the bike, and much improved once home again. Only suffered one close-pass idiot on the Woodstock road, cyclists and pedestrians generally friendly with the usual few muppets.

The city centre looked pretty desolate with the absence of tourists and drinkers making the budgeoning homeless population even more conspicuous. Got approached by a homeless guy again at the cashpoint but shot him down straight away; deflecting him instantly to ply his numbers game elsewhere.. feels callous to do so but I'm not in a great financial situation myself and any donations are 95% certain to go on drink or smack anyway 

21 miles with minimal elevation gain at 13.2mph and 127bpm for about 900kcal burned.

Had pencilled in a mooch to / around Whittenham Clumpst today but I seem to be in a perpetual state of aching and saddle-soreness, while I slept badly last night and it looks pretty grey / windy / forboding outside.. struggling to face another day trapped inside though.


----------



## Old jon (3 Jul 2020)

Mucky weather yesterday, and I was not brave enough to find out if I would enjoy it. So me and the geared bike went out today, when the forecast was not so dismal.

A hundred yards past the awkward right turn, I remembered it. Other routes are available, still crossed the Aire on Crown Point Bridge and then wended my way up to Oakwood, and more up to cross the Ring Road on the road to Wetherby. Which I soon turned off, left onto Whin Moor Lane, a road that changes its name before reaching Shadwell. There to Slaid Hill the breeze was noticeable but once turned right at the lights that breeze was an extra push all the way to East Keswick.

And the Potts clock is still stopped there. I do wonder what is amiss, will ask a local when I see one. Anyway, climb out of the village and find the A659 again, turn right towards Collingham, then left to cross the Wharfe on Linton Bridge. Past the pub, the Windmill I think, and straight on to Wetherby where I rode back across the River Wharfe and then negotiated the roundabout and onto the A58, heading back to Collingham. And once there, turned left onto Jewitt Lane.



The last bit of the video there is a click or a creak to be heard. This has been on both bikes now for a week or three, always at the same part of the crank rotation. Thought it must have been the shoes, checked the cleats and found one sort of sharp edge on the right hand (foot) one. Silent on the fixed, still there on the other bike. Spray of WD40 on the pedals at month end maintenance and this morning no click. Except on the video. Keep looking.

East Rigton next, along this little lane that always feels like the top of the world, views a bit rained on this morning. But still worth a look at! Milner Lane gives a brisk descent before reaching Thorner, at the junction I saw a bus coming down Church Hill. Not wanting to be in the way, I turned right onto Carr Lane. Really, it is a while since I have ridden up this, time for another go.

Only as far as the A58, yet again. Turn left on there, and left again onto Coal Road, ‘cos I could. Red Hall Lane back to the A58. Which very conveniently takes me back most of the way into Leeds centre. Back across the Aire, and I noticed the weather had become dry again. Not that it matters, home and a shower is now close, no wonder I have a smile. Ah, the numbers. Thirty three miles and 2101 feet of up. An extra one always feels better.

Ups, downs and sideways. Not quite Over, Under, Sideways, Down. Anyone remember what year the Yardbirds did that one?


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2020)

15 blowy miles this morning. I intended to go further but it liked like it mi rain and I didn’t have a jacket, so I wimped it!

I wouldn’t want to get a cold or sore throat.... I might end up a little hoarse!







https://www.strava.com/activities/3706614390


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jul 2020)

Mrs 26 was up for an outing. So we headed for her favourite hill by way of the Suckley Hills and Linley Green. She enjoys her hill so much she gets off to walk just so she can spend more time on it. Emerging at Sandy Cross it was easy to Edvin Loach with it's ruined Norman Church. It makes a super picnic spot. It began to get cold and some drops of rain fell. Hardly any rain but the temperature plunged. We put all our spare kit on. We kept going by Edvin Ralph and on to Bromyard where Mrs 26 decided to head straight back. I took to the Frome valley and was soon warm enough to take my jacket off. Halmonds Frome always test the legs but it's a lovely run back by Bosbury and the Wyche. Nice wee outing for two in superb countryside. 45 smiles


----------



## galaxy (3 Jul 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> A dark, blustery ride out to Harlow Hill p[ast the reservoirs on the old Roman Road towardsChollerford but turned towards Matfen after the Corbridge junction, to get the tail wind all the way home! Just over 27 miles in an hour and a half- wind assisted!
> View attachment 533401


I loved cycling round the area as a teenager, takes me right back. A lot of Sunday morning club runs went that way.


----------



## galaxy (3 Jul 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Mrs 26 was up for an outing. So we headed for her favourite hill by way of the Suckley Hills and Linley Green. She enjoys her hill so much she gets off to walk just so she can spend more time on it. Emerging at Sandy Cross it was easy to Edvin Loach with it's ruined Norman Church. It makes a super picnic spot. It began to get cold and some drops of rain fell. Hardly any rain but the temperature plunged. We put all our spare kit on. We kept going by Edvin Ralph and on to Bromyard where Mrs 26 decided to head straight back. I took to the Frome valley and was soon warm enough to take my jacket off. Halmonds Frome always test the legs but it's a lovely run back by Bosbury and the Wyche. Nice wee outing for two in superb countryside. 45 smiles


I cycled round Edwin Ralph Chruch the other week, lovely and not to far from home to make a nice circular route.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jul 2020)

galaxy said:


> I cycled round Edwin Ralph Chruch the other week, lovely and not to far from home to make a nice circular route.


It is lovely round there. Last time I went down to Edwin Ralph Church for a look and then rode to the end of that dead end. There's a bridleway there which takes you to Edvin Loach I think. My narrow tyres and the soft grass meant I didn't follow through.


----------



## gavgav (4 Jul 2020)

July Half Century Challenge ride done, on a very muggy and windy day, which unfortunately also coincided with all the moron’s being out on the roads.

Set off through Sutton Farm, where Moron number 1, woman in a Ford, decided to overtake me, despite me having my arm clearly out, signalling a right turn and pulling to the centre line, in plenty of time for the junction.

Then along Wenlock Rd, learner driver goes past me with about an inch to spare! If they were on their test, then they’d failed, if it was a lesson then the instructor needs to point out the relevant section in the Highway Code to her.

This had really not set me off in a good mood, but continued on through Betton Abbots, then to Atcham, where, crossing the bridge, Moron number 3 passes me squeezing between the car coming the other way, when I was signalling to turn left and they were turning right. Why can’t you wait just 5 seconds?!

Was nice to have the wind behind me to Berwick Wharf, Upton Magna, pub there not opening until 28th July, so the sign says outside, Withington (pub there was just opening the doors), Isombridge and Longden on Tern, where I turned into the wind and found how strong it was. The Tayleur Arms was open and had a handful of cars in the car park.

The main road section to High Ercall, was busy and had moron number 4 overtake me and almost wipe a car out coming in the opposite direction, before I turned onto the lanes to Osbaston, Ellerdine and Ellerdine Heath. It started to rain and got quite heavy, for 20 minutes or so, but didn’t bother with the waterproof, due to how muggy it was and fear of boiling in the bag.

It was hard work on the climb to High Hatton, being into the wind, crossed the A53 with ease and then, on the lane to Stanton upon Hine Heath, I wondered if I’d arrived on Barmouth Beach, as it was covered in sand all along it, making it tricky to stay upright in a couple of the deeper places. A sign of the recent monsoon season.

At Stanton, the pub was open and looked fairly busy, as I went through the village and out to Moreton Corbett Castle, which looked popular with visitors. The main road to Shawbury was quiet, until unfortunately Moron number 5, woman in Range Rover, decides to overtake me in the 30mph zone, into the path of an oncoming car, horn blasted and then because she was approaching the big speed humps, with her wheels about to go over the worst bit, decides she’d rather pull left and almost knock me off instead. I had to swerve to the kerb and stop, she was that close.

The lanes to Poynton and Roden were quiet, then turned onto the main road and was intending on heading to Rodington, but after stopping at the lights and going through the roadworks, I found the lane I wanted was still closed, a month after I’d last found the same. The sign says until 26th July, must remember that! So I did a u-turn, back through the lights and along the main road to Haughmond, encountering Moron number 6, who overtook me, with a car coming the other way again, more blasting of a horn!

Turned up East Haughmond and whilst climbing I was flagged down by another cyclist, who needed directions towards Wellington. They were lost and on the wrong road and so I did my best to explain to them how to get where they needed to be, before I arrived back at Upton Magna and retraced my steps to Atcham. Moron number 7 overtaking me with inches to spare, in a Transit.

Crossed the old bridge, this time and on the lane to Chilton I found that the hedge cutter had been through, since I’d come down this way earlier, which meant debris all over the road and praying that I didn’t pick up a puncture. I found them on the hill and had to wait by the junction for them to finish cutting a section.

Final stint was back through Betton Abbots and home with 40.7 miles on the clock, at 13.4mph avg.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Jul 2020)

Blowing a gale today, at least it was warm. I took a fairly traditional route out but took a variation by Greenhill to pop out at Ridgeway Cross. Then it was a new lane to bring me back to the usual lanes. I ummed and ahhed about what to do at Coddington Cross. The lane to Pegs Farm won with a climb to Wellington Heath after. I stopped at the top to admire the wildflowers in the graveyard spying some orchids in the process. Then down to Bromsberrow for a climb over White Leaved Oak but an unusual right turn to take me to Rye Cross and a wind assisted run back. Enjoyable variations on a standard route today. 45 smiles


----------



## wafter (4 Jul 2020)

Naff all going on again today; most of which has been spent achey and unmotivated on the sofa.

Decided to have a gentle mosey into town just to get out of the house and the legs working. Got all the gear on and after dragging the CdF out of the front door found the front tyre nearly flat and mudguard well pished... I think the tyre may have been because I didn't screw down the collar properly on the valve stem before refitting the cap (although if this is the case the timing is somewhat odd), while the mudguard was doubtless due to some obstacle encountered on my last ride.

Bent the guard's bracket back (a bit concerned by how much of this behaviour it'll tolerate) and dropped the deformed plastic stay end-caps into some hot water to get them back in shape. Tweaked the mountings, refitted everything, put some air in the tyre and finally got under way.

It was drizzly but this was tolerable and fairly refreshing in the otherwise muggy air; with the gusting wind occasionally eliciting some mild terror as it pushed me around on the road.

I've not been into town on a Saturday for a long time, but relatively speaking it seemed pretty busy 

Some pubs are open, some aren't... the few Wetherspoons I passed were maybe half-full at five or sixish (tbh I expected them to be busier) with some of the smaller, nicer venues having more people outside. The atmosphere generally seemed good, although the night is young!

Ended up doing about 20 miles with a bit of a dinner crisis and subsequent visit to my favourite purveyor of burgers on the way home 

Now basking in the afterglow of an increasingly necessary-feeling carb-hit, although I'm sure I'll be regretting it soon enough..


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Jul 2020)

Windy here as well and fairly warm so planned a ride which would avoid too much time on busier roads as I don’t like getting blown around into the traffic. Started off to Northwood, Whixall,over the canal to Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood back over the canal to Alkington, Tilstock, back into Whixall , Coton Wood, Coton, Prees crossing the railway line back to Coton, past The Dog and Bull pub which looked busy, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank into Wem and over the railway line again past the cricket club to Aston, Barkers Green, back to Wem, Tilley, Nonely, Commonwood, Loppington where the pub also looked quite busy, Wolverley and home. Lots of people out today and more traffic than I usually see although it sounds like all the bad drivers were in Shrewsbury. 34.2miles @15.9mph.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jul 2020)

Doubt i will get out today, been looking forward to it all week but just getting to sleep last night when mini ck 1 came into the bedroom and woke me up then lay wide awake till about 3 am  , now im knackered , its blowing40 mph gusts so im ruddy grumpy


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jul 2020)

Nice 21mile XC ride, windy but not too bad, oddly the wind didn't hold us up considering how blustery it was, amazeballs fast on some sections


----------



## Shropshire65LW (5 Jul 2020)

Today’s morning ride .only a short one before lunch , took in a Gravel track will upload a video later


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Jul 2020)

Mrs 26 left the car at the southern end of the hills. It was abandoned overnight and seems to have slept well in strange surroundings. Anyway I was deputised to collect so I had a wee ride around. 22 smiles in very windy conditions


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Jul 2020)

With work commitments this is the first ride out for 3 weeks. Lovely day but a brutal wind.
A very steady 26.8 miles with an average of 14mph.


----------



## footloose crow (5 Jul 2020)

*4 July An abrupt ending*

The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.

It started badly. After I had pushed the bike up the half mile 20 per cent hill at the bottom of which I reside in splendid isolation (the delivery drivers describe it more prosaically) and then gone another two miles back down another long hill, I wondered why my eyes were watering. I reached up to check my glasses. No glasses. Worse, patting my head reveals no helmet either. I have a legendary capacity for day dreaming and not noticing stuff. Hmmm...go back up the hill, down to the house and then repeat the walk uphill again? Or take a chance? It is short route on quiet roads - just 15 miles. I press on.

The back lanes are indeed very quiet despite police warnings about holiday traffic. After ten miles I have seen three cars. The roads are wet after days of rain with a thin layer of mud where tractors have come off the fields. The bike gets dirtier. 






I stop for a photo and text Madame Crow to assure her all is well. I wonder how I will sneak home without her discovering the lack of helmet. Despite the wind and rain showers the ride is good. I am not rushing. Enjoying the scenery. The hills are getting easier after three months of cycling 600 miles and 50000 feet a month. We are off to France for cycling and campervanning in few days. No return ferry booked. See how it goes. I am looking forward to warm, empty, smooth roads.

Up the penultimate hill and down the other side, thinking about France, thinking about whether to try for a Strava PB on the way home. A bend ahead. Not even conscious of pedalling. A white van fills the road suddenly and I need to squeeze down the side. Everything happens quickly now. One second I am on a bike. The next I am lying on the ground about three metres in front of the bike. I try to process my memories. I braked. The wheels locked. I couldn't slow. I hit the gravel at the side of the road and then into the hedge as the road bent and I went straight. All so fast. Brutal. 

The van has stopped. I tell the driver that my collar bone is broken. I am holding my right arm tight to chest. My ribs hurt. Breathing hurts. The pain is intense. The van driver puts me in his front seat and the bike goes in the back. I feel every bump in the road, 

We arrive at my house and I can't move. Madame is white faced. I don't know what the van driver told her. I am soaking wet. Madame cuts my new Jersey off me and then it is the urgent care centre in Truro. Three hours, two X rays; I move up the hierarchy of doctors until I need a consultant. The bones don't meet. Sent home with painkillers and an appointment om Monday. On RidewithGPS I can see I was doing 22mph and then zero. Thats why it hurt then.

Madame Crow is fussing about where my helmet is and do I need new one? I confess. Hell hath no fury like a woman whose explicit instructions are ignored. 

This morning I texted my cycling friend with the story, the possible need for surgery and that I had inspected the bike and it seemed OK. 

'Glad the bike OK' he replied.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Jul 2020)

I hope you're sorted out quickly footloose- all the best.


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Jul 2020)

Had a frustrating day on admin so no bike ride on this blustery day [42mph winds from the west] - today would've been a good day to ride out to Hexham...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *4 July An abrupt ending*
> 
> The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.
> 
> ...




I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I wish you a speedy recovery.


Same here!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2020)

Sounds almost a mirror image of mine 6 years ago. Fast downhill with sheep grazing on open land and 2 suddenly decided at the last minute that they would prefer the other side of the road. Hit one square on. Just remember braking as hard as I could, hearing the tyres skidding on the tarmac, then like you say, that awful smack as you hit the road and know you've done serious damage. Mine was in 3 bits and now has a titanium plate and 8 screws in. Here's hoping yours is a straight break and will knit back easier. Big hugs


----------



## Donger (5 Jul 2020)

All the best @footloose crow . Written with great humour again. Didn't know whether to give it a "like" a "sad", a "wow" or a "laugh" emoji. Looking forward to you being back on the bike and posting more of these great write-ups.


----------



## Old jon (5 Jul 2020)

Similar to my off a couple of years ago, @footloose crow . I could only blame me, never saw the miniature sand drift where the road was bending left. Recover swiftly.


----------



## footloose crow (5 Jul 2020)

Donger said:


> All the best @footloose crow . Written with great humour again. Didn't know whether to give it a "like" a "sad", a "wow" or a "laugh" emoji. Looking forward to you being back on the bike and posting more of these great write-ups.


Been told no biking for a couple of months but can use trainer before then.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds almost a mirror image of mine 6 years ago. Fast downhill with sheep grazing on open land and 2 suddenly decided at the last minute that they would prefer the other side of the road. Hit one square on. Just remember braking as hard as I could, hearing the tyres skidding on the tarmac, then like you say, that awful smack as you hit the road and know you've done serious damage. Mine was in 3 bits and now has a titanium plate and 8 screws in. Here's hoping yours is a straight break and will knit back easier. Big hugs


 


Mine was a straight break Consultant kept telling me a straight forward break usually heals without intervention Three months later and numerous x rays he decided it wasn’t going to heal 

He estimated that I had 90%mobility Advised me that he would not recommend me for an operation as he could not guarantee it being a success and at my age 75 there would be a risk with anaesthetic,Didn't seem impressed I had gone through open heart surgery for replacement aortic valve aged 73

All through my consultations I got the impression that he thought I was a bloody fool cycling at my age.Contrast that with my heart consultant You should get the all clear to start cycling again after eleven weeks after the sternum has healed ,I would advise you don’t try the TDF


----------



## gavgav (5 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *4 July An abrupt ending*
> 
> The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jul 2020)

Best wishes @footloose crow, remember broken collar bone = proper cyclist


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *4 July An abrupt ending*
> 
> The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.
> 
> ...


Best wishes and hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Jul 2020)

Still windy here but died down a bit mid morning so got out quickly before the forecast 40mph gusts this afternoon. Out to Wolverley, Loppington, Nonely, Burlton, English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Northwood where the only idiots of the day, on motorbikes passed closer and much faster than was really necessary and back home. 21.45miles @15.9mph. Picture of some lovely Highland cattle between Colemere and Lyneal.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *4 July An abrupt ending*
> 
> The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.
> 
> ...


Get well soon . The lanes certainly offer some interest challenges . I really take any blind descents carefully after a near miss almost as you described coming round a bend and a van is completely filling the lane


----------



## Glow worm (5 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *4 July An abrupt ending*
> 
> The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.
> 
> ...


Ouch. All the best FC - GWS (can’t ‘like’ that ! )


----------



## Glow worm (5 Jul 2020)

A 64 miler here today back to north Norfolk.

2 miles in- the two churches in Swaffham Prior (one almost hidden behind the tees).






On the border. Front wheel in Norfolk, rear in Cambs. This lane, parallel to the A10, but on the other side of the river is great for cycling. I rode it as far as Ten Mile Bank then on to Hilgay.






River Ouse





West Dereham Church. No bench, but a handy tap for water bottle refill!






Some lovely Norfolk lanes. I was lucky with a rare tailwind all day. This is near Barton Bendish, my 2nd favourite Norfolk village name after Stratton Strawless. 












the (distant) deer of Houghton Hall.





Finally, after about 6.5 hours, I reached my destination of North Creake near Wells. A great day in the saddle.


----------



## ruffers (6 Jul 2020)

Glow worm said:


> A 64 miler here today back to north Norfolk.
> 
> 2 miles in- the two churches in Swaffham Prior (one almost hidden behind the tees).
> 
> ...



Great pictures 👍🏻


----------



## a.twiddler (6 Jul 2020)

Glow worm said:


> A 64 miler here today back to north Norfolk.
> 
> 2 miles in- the two churches in Swaffham Prior (one almost hidden behind the tees).
> 
> ...


Great pictures, very atmospheric. What's in the panniers? I got a lot of comments from weight weenies when I revealed what I cart about in my saddlebag, but you put me to shame if that's what you normally pack for day rides (though I suspect it wasn't just a day ride). Norfolk has some interesting place names.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jul 2020)

Ha! Yes. I'm here for a few days so carrying more than usual. In one is my repair kit, pump, spare tubes and wet wipes, clothes for 5days, wash bag and sandwiches/ bananas for the ride and binoculars.

In the other is my work laptop, A4 hardback notepad, a Private Eye, and a radio magazine, a largish hardback book ('Greenery' by Tim Dee- it's an exceptional read) plus food for last night - a small pork joint, some spuds, carrots and a leek. More wet wipes and some chain lube. A frozen pint of milk too- still frozen when I arrived remarkably.

In the small pannier at the front my wallet, keys, phone /Garmin recharger plus wires, some drinks and chocolate, and a small radio.

I don't travel light I'm afraid.


----------



## Old jon (6 Jul 2020)

After the winds of yesterday outdoors looked calm this morning. Almost compulsory to take a bike for a ride, not that I needed persuading!

Check the chain tension on the fixed ‘cos I had plenty of time. About half a turn on the adjusters, there is always the temptation to have the chain too tight. And too slack is worse. Anyway, pedal off and aim for the Leeds and Liverpool towpath for the first time in a while. And at seven in the morning it was not quiet. Nor were the roads on the way there and the climb up Cardigan Road to Headingley confirmed this. Think the early starts will be saved for weekend rides now.

Cross the Ring Road by the school, carry straight on then take the right turn onto Church Lane, and after a while pass the church itself. Down to Adel dam and after a bit of a rise turn left to ride more rising road past Golden Acre Park’s eastern side. Down Kings Road to Bramhope and through the outskirts of the place to the Dyneley Arms and then the brisk pedal down Pool Bank. Fastest for a while down there, maybe my spinning legs are returning. The A659 is the left turn out of Pool, ride along that to Otley and the munch by the maypoles.

Refuelled, it is time to ride up the Leeds Road. No need to choose a gear, there is only one on this bike. Just pedal. Almost at the top, just before a row of cottages (Cragg View?) on the left there was an upturned bike and the rider was fixing a flat. Stopped, asked, was told he had all he needed. On I rode. Bramhope is slightly downhill in this direction, which makes the roadworks slalom a little more interesting, but I will still be glad when it is all finished.

Then pass Golden Acre Park on its western side and pedal my way back to Headingley and the right turn to descend to Kirkstall. The road back into town, guessing the towpath would still be busy, and the homeward run after crossing the river on Victoria Bridge. Thirty miles and fourteen hundred and some feet going up, there’s the excuse for a grin. That and a very good ride.

No video, I forgot! Still pics . . .


----------



## wafter (6 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *4 July An abrupt ending*
> 
> The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.
> 
> ...


Man, sorry to hear this - thankfully I've never had a high-speed off but can imagine it's utterly horrible in many way.

Wishing you a swift and complete recovery!





Glow worm said:


> Ha! Yes. I'm here for a few days so carrying more than usual. In one is my repair kit, pump, spare tubes and wet wipes, clothes for 5days, wash bag and sandwiches/ bananas for the ride and binoculars.
> 
> In the other is my work laptop, A4 hardback notepad, a Private Eye, and a radio magazine, a largish hardback book ('Greenery' by Tim Dee- it's an exceptional read) plus food for last night - a small pork joint, some spuds, carrots and a leek. More wet wipes and some chain lube. A frozen pint of milk too- still frozen when I arrived remarkably.
> 
> ...


Nice work - I'm very impressed by the super practical application of the bike and the amount of gear you've managed to take with you. The most I've ever done outside of recreational circulars is about 25 miles and that bred its own brand of anxiety about the repurcussions of anything going wrong on the way due to the necessity of the journey.

I hope the weather's decent for your return leg!


Following some semi-unplanned baking last night the kitchen was once more on Defcon 5 as there were only three eggs left!!!1!

After waking late this morning I recalled my dire predicament... Knowing that I only had enough eggs for today I skipped breakfast and a shower, getting straight on the CdF with a nice lofi hiphop mix in my ears and headed sedately out southwest into the thick, heavy air beneath the looming black clouds to bother the eggmonger.

Upon arrival at his residence I was disappointed to find but 14 of the precious left, and having feverishly harvested these I pressed on to the farm where I mercifully found a good stock remaining. The outstanding 16 voids in my boxes filled, the honest box appeased and I was on my way.

The ladies loving my ride:







As usual I followed the loop to Abingdon, then Radley, NCN5 into town along the tow path then flounced around a bit as the weather was improving and it was just nice to be out.

I passed what was left of the university Zoology building, which made me a bit sad for the loss of its imposing blocky and brutalist presence:






The weather perked up as the ride wore on, although the gusting wind was constantly flicking the ears of my anxiety. Traffic was predictably heavier; apparently polarised further into those who were hyper-considerate and some utter dickheads. Today's prizes go to the muppet in a Range Rover who just casually cruised past me on the inside / wrong side of a blind country bend because he couldn't wait 20 seconds; despite the fact he was only doing about 30mph so clearly wasn't in a hurry.. as well as the tosser on the woodstock road who must have afforded all of about 3" between his mirror and my bars. I really, really need an air horn to wake up these imbeciles 

Idiots aside it was nice to get out and I clocked up around 33 miles and 400ft at 14.0mph and 121bpm for around 1200kcal burned


----------



## Gunk (6 Jul 2020)

I agree about the Zoology building, it's a real shame that they couldn't preserve the external structure.


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Jul 2020)

Still windy in Shropshire today and I decided to continue with my plan to try some new lanes.Directions written down for the new bit and start off where I know where to go through Loppington passing the pothole repair lorry and work men hard at work, onto Burlton, Marton and now following what seemed like clear directions when I wrote them down towards Petton, back down to Weston Lullingfields which was as expected and I knew where I was which was lucky because the plan was to turn right and head to Cockshutt, unfortunately there was no right turn so I carried on to Bagley, Hordley, Lee, Tetchill, Ellesmere up Grange road which I won’t repeat in a hurry as the road surface was awful even for Shropshire. It did improve further along before I turned to Trench, Sandy Lane towards The Mere back at Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal, Northwood and home. 34.64 miles @15.5mph in 19mph wind(according to garmin). The wind has finally dropped now so hopefully it stays like this, while there are some amazing views across to Wales on this route that’s the direction the wind comes from.


----------



## gavgav (6 Jul 2020)

Monday is normally shopping night, but with this looking like the only decent evening of weather, this week, knocked that on the head and went for a bike ride instead.

Sunny, but still breezy, as I headed out. I’d been going for all of a minute, when I encountered moron number 1 today, chap in a box van who overtakes me and then immediately cuts across the front of me, over the orange painted cycle lane and up the slip road to the football ground and supermarket.

Continued through Meole, Nobold and Hook-a-Gate, where the New Inn has re-opened and they have a decent sized marquee outside, to help get more numbers in. As I left the village, climbing the hill, encountered Moron number 2, who comes up behind me, revving loudly, decides to try and overtake on the brow of the hill, into the path of another car, gets alongside me, slamming on his brakes, swerving back in behind and then bounces the engine off the Rev limiter as he mounts the second attempt, with a smell of burning clutch wafting into the air behind him.

The lane through Exfords Green, to Stapleton was busy, so I was glad to reach Dad’s and have a chat for half an hour.

Set back out and headed through Gonsal, Condover, along Lyons Lane, where I met 2 cyclists, riding abreast on the narrowest section, who didn’t move over at all, to the point where I had to swerve into the gravel by the verge, to avoid pedals clashing! The chap gives me a “alright mate” to which I responded “no, try moving over”. I’m normally a mild mannered person, but with Saturday’s ride and tonight’s, my patience finally snapped.

Have people just engaged idiot mode, now that lockdown has been eased, or what?

14.88 miles at 14.1mph avg.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jul 2020)

The Airport 12 mile loop today into the wind so tiring getting home, but on my old Dawes 10 speed Lightning for a change!


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jul 2020)

Third Post lockdown ride on Sunday

Went through Ripley and East Clandon to Staple Hill.
Climbing this I settled down behind another cyclist to help pace me iup. At the top I found it was Dave from the local cycling club. Nive to see him.

I missed the turning up Crocknorth, but managed to regain my return route via Effingham.

It wsa quite windy enough to raise the effort needed.
41. miles with 1319 feet of climbing. Ave moving speed 15.9 mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/3716741940


----------



## colly (7 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *4 July An abrupt ending*
> 
> The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.
> 
> ...


Hope you mend fast .........'grating bones' . Gave me the willies


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jul 2020)

@footloose crow Ouch - not something I have experienced yet but I hope you GWS - Can you still go to France ? 

I devised an extended route to work for this morning. I wanted to avoid j14 of the M5 at Falfield & found this lane on RWGPS mapping. Little did I know Gambril Lane is mostly a stony farm track with some steep downhill sections. I got off just the once and really enjoyed this little adventure exploring a new route. Next time with the Giant Revolt rather than the TCR !


----------



## ianbarton (7 Jul 2020)

I had to go to the Warfarin Clinic in Nantwich yesterday. Rat poison levels a bit high, but nothing to worry about. I decided to cycle via the back lanes to Whitchurch. I wasn't concentrating and after a while realized I had missed the turn off the main road and was heading towards Wrexham. Not to worry, there are plenty of other turns that would get me back on track. I took the first road to the left and soon became lost in the maze of unsignposted lanes. I got the phone out, but there are so many small lanes it's difficult to work out the best route. Eventually, I spotted a sign to Cholmondeley and was soon back on a road I recognized. Even better news the Cholmondeley Arms has now re-opened!

I followed parts of NCN 70 and 45 back to Marbury, where the Swan pub is still closed. I had a brief rest on the bench round the oak tree opposite the pub before continuing to Whitchurch. I stopped at B&M Home Bargains to get some marzipan fingers and other goodies. I was definitely running out of steam, so ate half the packet of marzipan fingers. After battling against the headwind most of the way, it was behind me all the way home!


----------



## Mike_P (7 Jul 2020)

Ebike this morning to the office to collect some paperwork, odd spot of rain going and advoided TTLs and most of a cycle track by use of a car park, path and across a grassed strip of land. Definite advantage of going this way was no problems crossing the A61 with traffic stationary due to the TTLs. On the return it was noticeably raining and after the car park stayed on the cycle way for a while as it looked a long wet way to the outside of the bend. Typically as it was raining I had to wait for the moving queue of TTL traffic to pass.


----------



## Old jon (7 Jul 2020)

An odd one this morning. Bits of the rest of life might limit cycling for a few days, so it made sense to have a ride this morning. In the drizzle. Right, a short gentle journey was intended, and amazingly it happened. Stuff does go right.

Downstream at the side of the River Aire was the idea, so after wandering through a bit of Holbeck and past the southern end of Leeds Bridge I reached the Armouries. And a signpost, pointing downriver, telling me this was the Transpennine Trail, maybe also NCN 67. A lot of the old buildings have gone, though the big mill on Goodman Street is still there. Been empty a long time. Housing next, then the start of the Aire and Calder Navigation. There is a weir on the river not far downstream.

Crossings. The Aire and Calder first, then the Aire itself on a rather narrow bridge. Further downstream there is a bridge, wide and wiggly, back across the river. Which wanders off around the eastern side of Thwaite’s Mill. The canal stays on the other side, but has to be crossed to continue. And then it is crossed again, by going up to and over a road bridge. And then down the other side on a flight of steps. Would not like that with a heavy bike. Then the well surfaced path goes on.



Across the waterway again at Fishpond Lock and almost all the way to Lemonroyd Marina. Turn away from water here and head towards Oulton on Fleet Lane, the rain had become wetter. Take the third exit at Oulton roundabout, it is not often I ride in this direction on this road. It is still uphill to John o’ Gaunts though. And downhill almost all the way to home after that. One hundred and six yards short of fifteen miles, calculators are so useful, and flat except the bit to John o’ Gaunts. Happy rider.

This way, clockwise,


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2020)

A 25 mile ride on which I felt tired all the way around. Up over Westlake and through Ivybridge, Stowford Mill soon to become posh houses.
Harford and Cornwood, then home

https://www.strava.com/activities/3726467017


----------



## ianbarton (7 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> This morning I texted my cycling friend with the story, the possible need for surgery and that I had inspected the bike and it seemed OK.
> 
> 'Glad the bike OK' he replied.


That' was very unlucky. I have had a couple of close shaves when something suddenly appeared around a bend on a single track road. I hope you have the pain under control and you don't need an operation on the break.


----------



## wafter (7 Jul 2020)

In addition to yesterday's 33-miler on the CdF I went out for a waft around town late evening as the weather was so much nicer (cooler, clearer) and I was "rewarded" by finding another bike!

Today I ofo'd into town to get a haircut (still undecided as to whether this was wise, although I was reaching the end of my tether); quite a few people about but the covered market was pretty dead..


----------



## Donger (7 Jul 2020)

After another couple of 27/28 milers around my usual lanes that were nice enough but not different enough to be worth reporting, I met up with @Dark46 and our mutual friend Claire today at her house in Minchinhampton for a great ride in the Cotswolds. We headed out past Kemble and the wonderfully named "Upper Up"to the Cotswold Water Park, getting a little lost on the way back before skirting Kemble Airfield, with its collection of Jumbo Jets destined for destruction and recycling.

Near South Cerney, at the main entrance to the Cotswold Water Park, we had a cafe stop, ordering coffees in disposable cups, consumed while social distancing in the open air. @Dark46 got the drinks (Cheers, buddy) and then attempted this selfie:





Sadly that is the best picture I have to offer! Another great ride in the best of company, and another 43+ miles towards my total. I have worked it out that I am so far ahead of my original 250 miles per month target (3,000 miles in the year) that if I continue with just 250 miles per month from now on I'll hit the magic 10 miles per day for the year (3,660 miles). Sounds like a target that I really have to go for. That's 72 miles done so far in July. I'm also looking forward to our first club ride for 4 months on Sunday. We will be riding in groups of no more than 6 riders, and socially distancing, so it won't be the same .... but I have missed those rides so much.
_Donger._


----------



## footloose crow (7 Jul 2020)

ianbarton said:


> That' was very unlucky. I have had a couple of close shaves when something suddenly appeared around a bend on a single track road. I hope you have the pain under control and you don't need an operation on the break.


Consultant says double break close to shoulder. Might heal itself. Come back in three weeks and he will decide if I need some titanium. It hurts a lot!


----------



## Shropshire65LW (7 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *4 July An abrupt ending*
> 
> The physical shock, the sheer visceral experience of hitting granite at 20mph is hard to describe. The pain comes in a few seconds. At first it is just a feeling of shock. What happened?. Being unable to breathe for a few seconds. The world goes quiet and then with the tidal wave of pain come voices. Faces appear. I stand up and then quickly sit down. I know something is wrong. I can feel the bone ends grating.
> 
> ...


Speedy recovery , helmet 🤔 mmm yes I keep thinking about one of those .


----------



## itboffin (7 Jul 2020)

Sorry to hear your story and speedy recovery but no helmet and you lived, how can that be possible 😋


----------



## ianbarton (7 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Consultant says double break close to shoulder. Might heal itself. Come back in three weeks and he will decide if I need some titanium. It hurts a lot!


I broke mine years ago. It was a simple break. Painful for a couple of weeks, but bearable. Just make sure that the alcohol level in your bloodstream doesn't fall too low. Also, remember don't roll over when you are in bed!


----------



## Dark46 (7 Jul 2020)

haha good mention @Donger ! It is a perfect picture as I hate having my picture taken and that photo today is taken how I wanted it.
Such a great ride with great friends even though my legs are still hurting!
I was expecting a 30 mile ride but Claire obviously never went to guides and did a map reading badge and we got lost! The fact we were 7 miles outside Royal Wotton Bassett meant we were definitely heading in the wrong direction!!!
With the end result being 43.3 miles I don't mind the pain I have now as its worth it for my longest ride this year. 
I did take another photo of @Donger while Claire was congratulating her daughter on getting a first in her Hons degree! So big congratulations to her.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Consultant says double break close to shoulder. Might heal itself. Come back in three weeks and he will decide if I need some titanium. It hurts a lot!


Have you got a proper sling rather than a fabric one that the hospital pinned together in probability. Helped me no end when I broke mine, and how helpful shop assistants and cafe staff were is more what I remember than coping with the break.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jul 2020)

Old jon said:


> ...Across the waterway again at Fishpond Lock and almost all the way to Lemonroyd Marina. Turn away from water here and head towards Oulton on Fleet Lane...


You passed within 200 yards of the room in the house where I was born OJ .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jul 2020)

No rides for me for just over a week, so seeing a weather window this morning I was desperate to get out.

Although the forecasts I looked at said it should be dry until the afternoon I still put the waterproofs in and used the knockabout bike. The planned route was one of my longer regular ones: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna and back via Atcham and Condover again.

The ground was wet from earlier rain and although very overcast it was quite warm and humid which was actually not bad to be out in. I thought I'd head over Lyth Hill at the start to avoid the main road (I was setting off just at the peak of rush hour). Halfway up the hill I came across signs warning that the road was closed which I hadn't expected but carried on in the hope that I'd be allowed to push the bike through the works....... but it turned out there weren't any (and none shown as being scheduled for today when I looked online later )

Getting through Condover to Longnor and Acton Burnell was all pretty straightforward apart from avoiding the Severn Trent vehicles gathered round the Ryton turning (that work is not shown on the list either ). After passing through Cound Moor and nearing Cressage I noticed there seemed to be rain ahead. It looked like a shower so I carried on hoping that it would blow through.

The light drizzle started around Cressage Bridge and by Eaton Constantine I needed to stop and put waterproofs on. At Uppington the drizzle had got heavier and definitely wasn't just a shower. I had a rethink and with it looking set in I reluctantly decided to head back the shortest way possible, along the "old A5" to Atcham, then the lanes to Condover. Although it's quiet compared to when it was a trunk route I'm still not a fan of riding this road unless I have to, but it was okay, with only one driver that could have been a bit more courteous.

The shorter way along Chilton Farm Lane seemed a good idea, not just for the distance but because it avoids the junction in Cross Houses where I know there has been a recent diesel spillage. A driver who crunched their gears then spun their wheels when overtaking on the lane to Condover just made me laugh rather than causing annoyance - chill, you're on the wrong road to be in a rush mate.

By now the rain was what I'd class as Lake District drizzle - doesn't look like much but before you know it the roads are flooding, you are wet to the skin and your shoes are starting to slosh..... which mine were. I can confirm that the "waterproof" label on them is correct - when water gets in it can't get out. 

As happens more often than chance should allow, it stopped raining just after I got home.

I'm glad to have got out but can't in honesty say that I enjoyed the second half of the ride.

30.8 miles at 13.4 mph average.





Not long after Acton Burnell; a view of the Wrekin and the threatening low cloud brushing its summit.





A couple of miles later, nearing Cressage; where did the Wrekin go?





Near Uppington. Getting thoroughly rained on.


----------



## Old jon (8 Jul 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> You passed within 200 yards of the room in the house where I was born OJ .



Ah, must look out for the blue plaque . . .


----------



## theloafer (8 Jul 2020)

first ride since 24 June so give my head a good shake and forced myself out the door even though the sky looked like rain (coat in bag just incase)  ... just did my fav loop of mostly traffic free lanes , but it seems lots more cars out now  all though everyone give lots of space when passing  even the trade vans. rounded it up the mileage to 40 with a few errands when i got back (OCD) kicked in again 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3732095726





Eppleby tea rooms





The Tees




Whorlton suspension bridge


----------



## theloafer (8 Jul 2020)

wondering why i cant get pics to load


----------



## itboffin (8 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Consultant says double break close to shoulder. Might heal itself. Come back in three weeks and he will decide if I need some titanium. It hurts a lot!



Ah man sorry to hear that, no chance of going private or asking your GP to look for an alternative consultant, patient choice is great. I had my shoulder fixed by a private consultant under the NHS, waiting three weeks doesnt sound right what's meant to happen in that time apart from more pain for you?


----------



## Mike_P (8 Jul 2020)

theloafer said:


> wondering why i cant get pics to load


File type? Make sure they are not PNG - jpg work

More paperwork to collect from the office today and a game of Russian Roulette on the ebike in avoiding the TTLs, cycleway or car park as the latter was in use as a CV19 testing place😷. Opted for the cycle track outbound and the car park on the return, as that was further from the testers and those being tested than it would have been outbound. Tried and failed to improve times on two climbs then after stopping at the Co-Op for some milk managed a new PR on another climb without actually trying, proving milk works wonders even if still in the bottle


----------



## footloose crow (8 Jul 2020)

itboffin said:


> Ah man sorry to hear that, no chance of going private or asking your GP to look for an alternative consultant, patient choice is great. I had my shoulder fixed by a private consultant under the NHS, waiting three weeks doesnt sound right what's meant to happen in that time apart from more pain for you?


Appreciate the sympathy. My wife feels differently! I am in so much trouble. 

Going to France tomorrow for three weeks. Was going cycling! We have a camper van and also a static caravan in the Lot region and sunshine is good for bones. Consultant is divided on whether surgery necessary - would prefer to avoid it. 90% chance of healing without surgery. 99% chance healing with surgery BUT hospital acquired Covid 19 infection is higher than community rate, risk of nerve damage where the break is when drilling screws, general risk round all with operations and I am 60 (which apparently is an issue). Titanium plates get removed in 20-30 % of cases because of skin irritation. Consultant is a keen cyclist - he gets it. If it was him, he said he would wait and hope for mending. But there is a 2.5cm gap between bone ends......

As for alternative consultant - not in Cornwall! We are short of consultants in every speciality. Small hospital, lots of summer visitors who are not funded. Shortage of cash. Cornwall in winter is wet and windy and there are few attractions beyond surfing. Summer is lovely though . We get younger doctors here (especially surfers) but they move up country for promotion.


----------



## C R (8 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Appreciate the sympathy. My wife feels differently! I am in so much trouble.
> 
> Going to France tomorrow for three weeks. Was going cycling! We have a camper van and also a static caravan in the Lot region and sunshine is good for bones. Consultant is divided on whether surgery necessary - would prefer to avoid it. 90% chance of healing without surgery. 99% chance healing with surgery BUT hospital acquired Covid 19 infection is higher than community rate, risk of nerve damage where the break is when drilling screws, general risk round all with operations and I am 60 (which apparently is an issue). Titanium plates get removed in 20-30 % of cases because of skin irritation. Consultant is a keen cyclist - he gets it. If it was him, he said he would wait and hope for mending. But there is a 2.5cm gap between bone ends......
> 
> As for alternative consultant - not in Cornwall! We are short of consultants in every speciality. Small hospital, lots of summer visitors who are not funded. Shortage of cash. Cornwall in winter is wet and windy and there are few attractions beyond surfing. Summer is lovely though . We get younger doctors here (especially surfers) but they move up country for promotion.


But how will the gap close without intervention?


----------



## footloose crow (8 Jul 2020)

C R said:


> But how will the gap close without intervention?


I keep thinking that too.....apparently it will. Somehow.


----------



## itboffin (8 Jul 2020)

It doesn’t even with surgery mine was 2cm now after 10 years the stitches have lost their pull, I can dislocate my shoulder sitting on the sofa get it fixed, it’s doesn’t really hurt it just hurts if that makes sense, I push it back and it’s fine but has ended any chance of me sitting in one place for a long time, flights long drives etc but cycling is all good and pain free 😊


----------



## Old jon (8 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> I keep thinking that too.....apparently it will. Somehow.



They most certainly do. My latest, when I was 68, pulled together all by itself just a little too well. There is a bit of a step.
Not wanting to start a wall wetting contest, but never had a problem with my collar bones knitting back together. They have had lots of practice.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I agree about the Zoology building, it's a real shame that they couldn't preserve the external structure.


Don't get me started... just not in vogue so they use the 'asbestos biohazard' ploy to demolish and spend £200m on a new building. Grrr.. very sustainable. 30 years ago I lived a couple of streets away from Sir Leslie Martin's St Cross library... not a sniff of asbestos then?





Both great buildings by a great architect. Here's the zoology building before they dropped it. Why the hell wasn't it listed?


----------



## theloafer (8 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Consultant says double break close to shoulder. Might heal itself. Come back in three weeks and he will decide if I need some titanium. It hurts a lot!



@footloose crow just found this hope you feeling much better... and a speedy recovery


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Don't get me started... just not in vogue so they use the 'asbestos biohazard' ploy to demolish and spend £200m on a new building. Grrr.. very sustainable. 30 years ago I lived a couple of streets away from Sir Leslie Martin's St Cross library... not a sniff of asbestos then?
> View attachment 534869
> 
> Both great buildings by a great architect. Here's the zoology building before they dropped it. Why the hell wasn't it listed?
> View attachment 534870



All driven by Vice Chancellors desire to leave a legacy of a statement building during their tenure, it’s such a waste especially when many of the historic buildings are in a shocking state of repair.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> All driven by Vice Chancellors desire to leave a legacy of a statement building during their tenure, it’s such a waste especially when many of the historic buildings are in a shocking state of repair.


Lets hope these other Oxford gems are safe
Keble




Christ Church


----------



## Gunk (8 Jul 2020)

Jacobsens St Katherine’s is my favourite


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Jul 2020)

My 192nd ride of 2020 yesterday but only the first time out on my mountain bike. I avoid going ‘off road’ in the winter months, not wanting to encounter _la chasse_. I was locked down in March and April – and since then I’ve been playing catch up .. putting in long rides, getting used to my new road bike, and trying to get my distance back up to where it should be (I’m still around 1000km ‘behind’). 

I decided to have a break from long road rides yesterday and to explore part of the GR37 long-distance footpath. The GR37 between Ploërmel and Josselin mostly follows the old railway line that ran between Ploërmel and Pontivy. 

I’d had my RAID (La Pierre mountain bike) serviced the week before so I put her in the van and drove into Ploërmel. A swift exit from the supermarket car park and I was onto the V3 Voie Verte heading south in the sunshine. Over the rise and dropping down towards the Nantes-to-Brest canal. A right-turn off the V3 just after Ville Colliot, a little bit of road and then I was onto the old railway line at le Châtelet de Bézon. Mostly flat and a mix of sand, gravel, earth and stones .. fine in dry weather but it’d be a bit tricky if it was wet.

A gentle incline led me up to a 5-way near la Ville Mena and a stone cross. Then the line dropped again and I was into Guillac. There’s only one old building remaining of the old _gare_ here. Across some fields, back into the woods, then the line runs close to the Nantes-to-Brest canal heading towards Josselin. There were plenty of people cycling and dog-walking on the towpath .. but I’ve already covered 9km of the GR37 and I have yet to see anyone. 

Across the D123 at Caheran and back into the woods again. Another 3km of old railway line then the GR37 turns R and heads uphill on a very overgrown path. I pushed and pulled the bike through nettles and brambles and over fallen trees. After about 300m, there’s a road ... but the GR37 goes straight over and carries on uphill on what looked like an even more overgrown track. Enough of that .. my arms are covered in bramble scratches and I’d just spent 5 minutes detaching vegetation from my chain and front sprocket. 

Left, downhill, then left again – and I’m onto the canal towpath near the écluse de St Jouan. Heading E and meeting lots of other cyclists. I pulled off the towpath and crossed the canal into St Gobrien. I’ve never been here before but I have passed it dozens (if not hundreds) of times. I wanted to take a photo of the church but it was wrapped in plastic .. obviously undergoing some heavy-duty restoration work. 

I was following both the VP12 and the VAB (one of the Compostela pilgrimage routes in Brittany). The route loops round the church, heads off down a ‘No Through’ road, turns R after 150m or so, then goes uphill on a gravel track. It meets another road – the VP 12 goes left, but the VAB carries on steeply uphill on a rough track…I shall follow that another day. 

Back to the canal towpath and I headed a bit further E, then off towards Caheran and back onto the GR37. The return to le Châtelet de Bézon took no time at all … back onto the V3, over the hill and back to Ploërmel and the van. 

I called into the big supermarket for a few things .. hardly anyone was wearing face masks. They’ve already forgotten the virus… how shockingly dispiriting.

The quiet GR37 






The busy canal towpath


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> Jacobsens St Katherine’s is my favourite
> 
> View attachment 534877


Still looking good 60 years on!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Jul 2020)

Yesterday's Ride

Time for a long ride. So out over the hills by Bromyard and Leysters. A dodge across the busy A49 to go by Eye. Then on to the River Arrow for a picnic lunch at Eardisland. Along the river for an explore of new lanes to emerge at Eardisley which has some black and white buildings. Next it was onto Weobley to climb over to Burghill. Across the A49 it was back onto better known roads. So Sutton St Nicholas and down to the River Lugg at Larport. A bit of up and down on the flanks of the Marcles. The run to Gold Hill has some leg testers after more than 80 miles. After Bosbury the final climb over The Wyche has to be done before the descent home. Lovely ride in unfamiliar and new lanes. The temperature was just right, the wind wasn't too bad and the rain, when it came, was somehow quite refreshing. 101 smiles


----------



## a.twiddler (9 Jul 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's Ride
> 
> Time for a long ride. So out over the hills by Bromyard and Leysters. A dodge across the busy A49 to go by Eye. Then on to the River Arrow for a picnic lunch at Eardisland. Along the river for an explore of new lanes to emerge at Eardisley which has some black and white buildings. Next it was onto Weobley to climb over to Burghill. Across the A49 it was back onto better known roads. So Sutton St Nicholas and down to the River Lugg at Larport. A bit of up and down on the flanks of the Marcles. The run to Gold Hill has some leg testers after more than 80 miles. After Bosbury the final climb over The Wyche has to be done before the descent home. Lovely ride in unfamiliar and new lanes. The temperature was just right, the wind wasn't too bad and the rain, when it came, was somehow quite refreshing. 101 smiles


A lovely part of the country.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Jul 2020)

A traditional view of Manchester from Werneth Low featuring the approaching incessant drizzle. 

Much to my surprise it never arrived!

A very pleasant 35 miles including a brutal climb up to Werneth Low new to me. Probably the nearest double arrow climb to me I've not done before.


----------



## Old jon (10 Jul 2020)

Oh wow! Blue skies, gentle breeze and the time to take a bike out for a ride. Just, go pedal.

Holbeck is downhill from here, gives the legs a chance to become used to moving. Away through Hunslet, fair flat and a following breeze and then then first rise to John o’ Gaunts. Through Oulton taking the Methley road out, the same road takes me to Castleford and the bridge over the River Aire. This far had been more or less autopilot. You know, awake and all that but not thinking much about where I was going, just enjoying how I was going. The how was about to be steeper for a couple of miles.

Riding the fixed today, and on one of the less steep bits it occurred to me that I have not ridden down this road. I reckon both directions would be similarly energetic on the fixed, so some time soon I will find out. The road starts to level as Ledston Luck is passed, just before reaching Peckfield Bar. Turn right, it’s the A63 towards Selby, and at the next roundabout turn left to ride through Micklefield. Which seemed quite busy this morning, more pedestrians than I have seen here for a while.

This road is the old Great North Road, the A1 when I was young. At the crossroads with the B1217 I resisted the magnetic pull of the gates at Lotherton Hall and went straight on to Aberford. And straight through Aberford to Bramham Crossroads. Turn left on the A64 and suffer the surface of that all the way to the Fox and Grapes. Just beyond there is the road to Potterton.



And the way out is to Barwick in Elmet. There is more to be seen here today, a lot of vegetation has been cut back, I think. Walls are visible, and the view over the tops of walls. It is a small village, soon fields are back on each side until Scholes is reached. Ride over the former railway line to the A64 again. Not for long, Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes dogleg to the A58 and that descent towards the Oakwood Clock, and ultimately Crown Point and the bridge there, back across the Aire. Reached the street where I live soon after, with the usual smile even though the legs are feeling the thirty seven miles today. The longest ride so far this year on the fixed, and 1600 feet of up. Great.

Red squiggles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Jul 2020)

I met up with John B and as we headed out my front tyre went down. Sorted we were soon into the lanes as we chatted away. For a change we climbed Drury Lane into Redmarley. Then as the chat flowed nicely we climbed onto Woolridge for the views. Our pace picked up as we followed the Hams. At Town Street we met Bill D who we haven't seen for a while. So more catch up chat kept us going around the diversion caused by some road works. On around Chaceley my rear tyre went down. Just as well I had two spare tubes today. Back in the saddle we had some extra work to do as the wind seemed to pick up. Time was getting short so our route took the shortest way back from Tunnel Hill. Traffic was amazingly heavy. Seems some roadworks was channeling everything our way but the standard of driving was atrocious. 48 smiles


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2020)

The sun returns!

A most excellent couple of hours being put the the sword by my 20yo around the steep hills of Macclesfield in soft afternoon sunshine.

For those familiar with the locale: Blaze Hill, Pym Chair, that very steep twiddly small back lanes bit behind Kettleshulme, up to Charles Head & down the Brickworks. 

A tad under 30 miles, nigh on 1000m climbing. 

Now to curry!


----------



## Gunk (10 Jul 2020)

You can’t beat a bit of Bhuna after a long ride


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The sun returns!
> 
> A most excellent couple of hours being put the the sword by my 20yo around the steep hills of Macclesfield in soft afternoon sunshine.
> 
> ...





Isn’t there a rock outcrop on one of the edges on Kinder Scout called Pyms Chair? Who was Pam?


----------



## Donger (10 Jul 2020)

Nipped out with @Dark46 and our friend and club mate Tina this afternoon. 31.8 miles in great company. Arlingham and back, with a few little detours, including one to my new favourite place, Milton End. From the place name, I'd always assumed it was a dead end, but it turned out to be more of a little by-pass into the land that time forgot. A couple of lovely houses, a nice old barn with oak beams, a duck pond, a white donkey and a pen full of piglets. In fact the piglets can come and go as they please from their pen, and as we stopped for a moment to watch them, two or three little groups of Gloucester Old Spot piglets charged around, crossing the lane at will and playing among the hooves of the horses and the donkey. I got one poor quality picture of @Dark46 and a very free-range piglet:





Another great little ride. Nearly ready for my first beasting on a club ride for four months this Sunday.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Isn’t there a rock outcrop on one of the edges on Kinder Scout called Pyms Chair? Who was Pam?



Yeah, I think there are two Pym chairs in the Peak, I don't know exactly where the other is, but Kinder sounds convincing to me. I'm clueless on the etymology - assuming you meant Pym and not Pam...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> You can’t beat a bit of Bhuna after a long ride



Tarka dahl and spinach and sweet potato Jalfrezi in this case...


----------



## colly (10 Jul 2020)

Two rides for me to post:

The first was last Saturday. I can't give any description or details because it was 6 days ago now, and to me, it might as well be 6 years.
I do know it was early, and I also know it was on fixed, other than that...

The garmin tells me it was 27.3 miles and 1650 ft of up. Fixed wheel.




View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/52237702




And for various reasons nothing until today. I went down to my sons place today in Featherstone to fit some cables to my grandson's bike.

Not too early off but being in no rush I decided to take a route which took me via Woodlesford and the canal towpath out as far as Methley/Castleford. I passed a spot where I had been back at the end of March:




How it looks now:





We have had a good deal of rain this past couple of weeks but clearly nothing compared to earlier in the year. Every other place was underwater
or nearly so.
On to Featherstone and a couple of pleasant hours with my sons partner and my granddaughter while I was fed and fixed the lads bike while he was at school. Back towards home then by a not direct route.
Out to Knottingley on a busy A645 which I was pleased to get off of after turning for Ferrybridge.................only to find it was the slip road for what turned out to be a fast dual carriageway, a motorway in all but name. Not being that familiar with roads around there I just had to lump it.
Fortunately a half mile further on there was a turn off for Ferrybridge and it was through the small town and I ended up eventually back on the road I had turned off 10 mins previously. 
Through Knottingley then and finally a turn onto the lanes out through Beal and Birkin (they always sound like a double act to me) and on towards Hillam.


It was forecast to rain today as well and I almost got away with it too.
This downpour I missed by a couple of miles:












Through Hillam and Monk Fryston I turned off my usual route from here and made for the small village of Ledsham and then through rarely visited Kippax. I picked up the main A63 at Garforth where I finally met the rain. I got wet, but not much tbh and so it was into Cross Gates and then home.

44.3 miles and 1750 ft of up.




View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/52237713


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yeah, I think there are two Pym chairs in the Peak, I don't know exactly where the other is, but Kinder sounds convincing to me. I'm clueless on the etymology - assuming you meant Pym and not Pam...




My mistake I don know a Pam 🥰😍🥰It’s along time since I walked on Kinder I do remember there are several named outcrops .The boxing gloves .Lost Lad and some other I’m not able to remember.


----------



## wafter (11 Jul 2020)

Due to weather / aching / saddle sores / apathy / other distractions this week has been shocking, with only around 33 recorded miles 

I did go for a waft into town on the ofo last night though as it was such a lovely clear evening. Incidentally I passed the house of the mercenary muppet selling his Yaris who gave me cause for complaint by hiking the price when I enquired about it - despite the "guy coming to look at it" the previous night it's still on the drive and still for sale. Long may it remain that way!

Other highlights included following some enthusiastic bloke blasting dubious euro-trance-house stuff from a bluetooth speaker as he wobbled around the road possibly en-route to his next party destination, a fox warily sloping along the street from the Pitt Rivers Museum to one of the colleges with a whole pigeon in its jaws and the arse-end of a badger as it scampered ahead of me for 20yds down a cycle path on the way home.

Quite a nice atmosphere in town; people about but not ridiculously busy, many pubs really empty but a few quite well attended (with apparently zero social distancing ) - especially those with outside seating. Cowley rd seems to have got its vibe back with the usual mix of folks about, although again in thankfully diminished numbers.

Also forgot to mention that on a previous ride thorough town some meathead was kicking off in the McDonalds on Cornmarket; causing a few to stop and observe - the random mallard that was stood amongst us displaying perhaps the most palpable sense of disgust .. 

I'm hoping I can get back on the bike for some proper rides next week


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jul 2020)

65 km this morning with 800+ metres of elevation done in just under 3 hours.

Another ride this afternoon with the kids and friends of about 22 km, but with only about 90 metres of elevation total. I'll take the Carerra MTB for a change from this morning.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (11 Jul 2020)

ianbarton said:


> View attachment 534582
> 
> 
> I had to go to the Warfarin Clinic in Nantwich yesterday. Rat poison levels a bit high, but nothing to worry about. I decided to cycle via the back lanes to Whitchurch. I wasn't concentrating and after a while realized I had missed the turn off the main road and was heading towards Wrexham. Not to worry, there are plenty of other turns that would get me back on track. I took the first road to the left and soon became lost in the maze of unsignposted lanes. I got the phone out, but there are so many small lanes it's difficult to work out the best route. Eventually, I spotted a sign to Cholmondeley and was soon back on a road I recognized. Even better news the Cholmondeley Arms has now re-opened!
> ...


Looks like your on my doorstep , looks like a good ride 👍


----------



## Shropshire65LW (11 Jul 2020)

todays ride , took in a few new lanes and a semi relaxing hrs and a half . Another new one tomorrow few more new lanes , I believe part of a marked route in Shropshire


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jul 2020)

22 miles with the aim of calling in at Kayaks and Paddles in Lee Mill.... they were shut!

I extended the ride through Cornwood. It was supposed to be sunny. Big clouds and fairly cool.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3745144443


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Jul 2020)

Not sure if it was @Nick Saddlesore or @Blue Hills I saw pottering around down Theobalds/Clerkenwell road. Didnt see a face as the person had a grey or black hoodie on but i flew past you just before red lion square. Didnt recognise the cyclist but the bike looked familiar as its an old blue vintage bike with a super aero or slammed seating position.

Pannier bag hanging off the right side


----------



## theloafer (11 Jul 2020)

did the reverse of last weds ride... minus a short stretch as it was Karon's first bike ride since lockdown. she did really well managed 30 miles so had to call in at her fav coffee stop to get her a scone +jam and of course cream.  was really nice to have her along.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3746665740

 pics not loading again loads to about 7% then just ends up with a line straight through the file number


----------



## Chris S (11 Jul 2020)

I went from Chirk railway station to Llangollen along the canal. I followed Google's route and made a detour along a road to avoid going out to Trevor Basin. What Google didn't seem to have taken into account is that the road has a 12% gradient in places. On the way back I stayed on the canal all the way. It took the same amount of time but was a lot less exhausting.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jul 2020)

A quick outing this afternoon on the Raleigh using a regular route: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cross Houses, Condover and home.

The main roads seem quite busy with motor traffic and there were fewer cyclists about than I'd have expected to see on a nice day. Maybe people going off on day trips in the car instead now that things are opening up a bit more? One of the cars that passed me along the lanes was on Swiss number plates - you don't see that every day.

It seemed a bit breezier than I'd anticipated from the forecast, which was nice for the first few miles but a bit of an effort to work against later on. The flag at Cound had folded back on itself so I couldn't get a good look at it this time - I thought possibly a Scouts one but could be completely wrong. Other than that the trip was nicely uneventful which is always good.

A little over 24 miles this time at 15 mpg average.










I only took a couple of snaps this time at a favourite gateway with a view near the Kingstreet crossroads.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jul 2020)

theloafer said:


> ............
> 
> pics not loading again loads to about 7% then just ends up with a line straight through the file number


I'm not sure what is causing that. When it has happened to me it's usually because the wi-fi connection has dropped out at a critical moment.

Are they very large files? The site software automatically compresses downloaded pictures to keep the site from getting overloaded but I'm not sure how big a file it can cope with.


----------



## gavgav (11 Jul 2020)

Finally a warmer day, the odd bit of sun as well. We’d arranged a small family catch up, at dad’s and so I rode over, via the longer route.

Out through Betton Abbots, Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Frodesley and Longnor. I’d had the northerly wind behind me and so it had been a quicker ride than normal, up the generally climbing roads. Little black “Thunder” flies were about in droves and they don’t half itch.

Turned into the wind, along the lane towards Ryton, where a small polo match was taking place on one of the fields! Met a girl riding a horse, whilst taking another one for a walk, as well. Good skills!!

I then went through Ryton and Gonsal, before the short very steep bank that leads up to cross the busy A49. Had a long wait for a gap, then went for it and half way across the road, the ruddy chain came off the front ring. Not the place you want to be stranded, halfway across, so quickly demounted and ran the remainder.

Got the chain back on, proceeded up Pump Lane, climbing the hill and the chain comes off again! Was getting rather angry now. There had been no issues earlier in the ride and so I was worried something had broken. Thankfully it was only half a mile further, to dad’s and so gently rode it there.

Checked things out and couldn’t see anything that appeared amiss, with the chain or rings, so did some adjusting to the limit screw and left it at that. Had a nice catch up with Dad, Brother and Nephew, before setting back out, just before 5. Walked the bike down the drive and started to pedal away, guess what, chain off again. Dad offered to give me and the bike a lift back, but I didn’t really want to put him out, so put chain back on again and just decided to avoid bottom gear for the 7 miles home.

Took it fairly steady, through Exfords Green, Annscroft, Hook-a-Gate and Meole Village, where I got to a junction, forgot about not using bottom gear and the same thing happened again, with the chain. Was half tempted to just walk the bike back, for the remaining mile, but put it back on and limped the bike back home.

Did some more adjustments to the limit screw, but I’ve made a sos call to @Rickshaw Phil for his mechanical skills on Monday, to see if he can find anything wrong.

20.9 miles at 13.1mph avg, affected by a slower last 7 miles, from the 14.5 it was at, when I got to Dad’s.

At least there were no moron’s behind the wheel today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jul 2020)

gavgav said:


> .............
> 
> *Turned into the wind, along the lane towards Ryton, where a small polo match was taking place on one of the fields!* Met a girl riding a horse, whilst taking another one for a walk, as well. Good skills!!
> ..............


Drat, I knew there was something I'd forgotten to mention. I passed them too.


gavgav said:


> I then went through Ryton and Gonsal, before the short very steep bank that leads up to cross the busy A49. Had a long wait for a gap, then went for it and half way across the road, the ruddy chain came off the front ring. Not the place you want to be stranded, halfway across, so quickly demounted and ran the remainder.
> 
> Got the chain back on, proceeded up Pump Lane, climbing the hill and the chain comes off again! Was getting rather angry now. There had been no issues earlier in the ride and so I was worried something had broken. Thankfully it was only half a mile further, to dad’s and so gently rode it there.
> 
> ...


I shall see what I can do. Hopefully it'll be something fairly straightforward.


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Jul 2020)

A chilly N wind but sunny with small white clouds. A good day to head north and then come back home pushed by the wind. 

Out through Pont Ruelland and Gaël. Onto the V3 (link) towards St Onen-la-Chapelle – I ignored the L turn at the Xrds near le Gretay and carried on straight ahead and up the hill into St Onen. Out the other side, through the centre of St Méen-le-Grand and onto the D125 towards Plumaugat. It was the first time that I’ve been on this road – the surface is a bit patchy but the slopes are gentle enough as I climbed up the hill that overlooks the Rance river. I dropped down quite steeply and then up the other side into Plumaugat. Out on the D19 – in and out of the trees – climbing again but gently – and then finally onto the edge of the escarpment looking down onto Broons. Another steep drop, followed by a gentle climb up to the church in Broons. This is the furthest that I’ve been north when starting from home – it’s only about 40km and I really don’t know why it’s taken me so long to get here. I’ll be back – and I’ll go even further north next time.

Heading for home on the D793 – a fast road with thankfully no large trucks this evening. I decided to leave the D793 at Breil and picked up the D52, heading towards Lanrelas. A brutal climb up after la Deuve left me breathless and I stopped for a long drink from the bidon at the top. A very fast descent into Lanrelas, over the Rance again and then up another long hill. This is the last long hill before I home and I was helped up it by the tail wind. Across the D76 at les Treize Chênes and then down into Trémorel. I stopped to scoff an energy bar – I’ve no idea whether it boosted my energy levels or not, but it tasted good (cranberry). 

Onto the quiet back road to Illifaut. Past the church and then W towards Ménéac on the D305. Past la Cotinaie then L down to Ville Jallu, up again, then L through la Corbinais. Home via Kerminy and St Brieuc-de-Mauron.

My second Lunacy Challenge qualifying ride of the year....87.22km in 4.5hours

The centre of St Méen-le-Grand







The church in Broons







My new bike in Trémorel on the way home


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jul 2020)

A rare flat one for me today, Lydford to Okehampton and back on NCN27. I'm always a teeny bit wary as I approach Okehampton, as this is where I trashed my shoulder in late 2017. No issues today, plenty busy with cyclists and walkers, though.
Lovely weather for it, and a nice boost in average speed (for me, that is!)


----------



## derrick (11 Jul 2020)

A nice ride to Safron Walden today. 6 of of us set of this morning, For three of the group this was going to be there longest ever ride, there previous rides have all been about 40 miles. They rode really well, two of them could have gone further but one struggled towards the end, We all had a Subway and coffee for lunch, Ate it in the park, Had a little wander through the town before heading of home, great day out on the bikes. One visit from the puncture fairey.😄
https://www.strava.com/activities/3746496419


----------



## Mike_P (11 Jul 2020)

Finally got a fully working front derailleur on the hybrid so gave it a test ride to Menwith and back along Penny Pot, which meant pretty much a head wind for most of the outbound part of the ride and slow progress up the climbs; albeit actually quite pleasant as the wind in the warm conditions provided a refreshing coolness. The short climb on the A59 was made that more tricky due to a cyclist wheeling his bike along the adjacent footway so I managed to pace my passing to the point of a lay-by.
Approaching the climb from Hampsthwaite to Clapham Green it occurred to me that all too often shows up some defect with a bike




Today was indeed no different but for once it was not chain or gear related – the saddle slipped in the horizontal rather than vertical ! Plodded onto the bench at the top of the climb and found the 6mm Allen key on the multi tool to be no use as there was insufficient clearance for the rest of the multi tool. The hybrid however has Halfords bar end extensions with tools stored within and that Allen key worked fine.
There were very few cyclists about which occurred to me as I was passed at Menwith




That was not the end of the tricks the bike had up its sleeve as nearing the end of the westerly section the dummy water bottle tool kit holder flew out of the holder, and thus retrieved.
Heading south towards the A59 patching of pot holes had taken place meaning no sudden zig zags needed and then beyond the A59 a parked motor cyclist enquired if his mate was parked further back to which I confirmed in the positive, I assume he meant the guy who watering a hedgerow, and indeed a motor bike passed a while latter with a friendly wave.




On Penny Pot I was slightly bemused by a car coming to other way with its hazard lights flashing. The tail wind lead to a reasonably quick time even if passing the isolated recycling centre was a couple of mph slower than I would have expected. Seemed that the one way system when the recycling centre is open had been abandoned. Might need to pay a visit with a stack of scrap metal including a number of gear cables.




15.96 miles @ 13mph avg 978ft climbed


----------



## stoatsngroats (11 Jul 2020)

A great afternoon visit to family, for a curry night meal, but taking the bikes was a rare treat today. Mrs SnG said we could cycle the 5 miles or so, so I took a couple of minutes fettling the bikes on the recently bought Crivit maintenance stand purchased a few weeks ago.
With both nicely cleaned and lubed, we set off, and did a short shop for multivits, we continued along to meet up with the family, and a wonderful feed.
Returned after 9 o’clock, with the lights on, and along the prom, up to 15mph for me keeping up with the eBike wife.
A great start to cycling from our new home!













I can confirm that the Crivit stand works well with a mid drive ebike, minus battery, and was stable and secure enough for cleaning and fettling.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Not sure if it was @Nick Saddlesore or @Blue Hills I saw pottering around down Theobalds/Clerkenwell road. Didnt see a face as the person had a grey or black hoodie on but i flew past you just before red lion square. Didnt recognise the cyclist but the bike looked familiar as its an old blue vintage bike with a super aero or slammed seating position.
> 
> Pannier bag hanging off the right side


Not me today. Don't wear a hoodie during daylight hours. Only blue bike i have had is a dale, now broken down. Nothing aero about my riding position.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2020)

A recap of my last week's riding . Thankfully my annual Cornish holiday fell on the first weekend of lockdown easing and living the right side of the Leicester lockdown line found me heading down the M5  . The holiday was nice but certainly not a normal one due to covid rules but the one thing it didn't effect was bike riding . @footloose crow ( get well soon ) had thoughtfully arranged for the council to reinflate all the hills which they appeared to have been a bit over zealous at . Weekly stats 8 rides 178 miles with 16065ft of upness .I stayed at Holywell Bay a one road out village by the sea which means climbing every ride . I looked at my head unit on one ride 0.5 miles in 162ft up and that's every ride . Normally with plenty of climbing with you are rewarding with lovely descending but with the lanes you have to descend carefully and with news of @footloose crow injury reaching me on my first day my descending was even more cautious . I normally ride early heading inland around St Newlyn East to Summercourt but as I was under less pressure to be back for family stuff I was out a tad later than normal so I did have some interesting moments on the lanes coming round a blind bend and meeting a car  as more locals were up and about . Did enter into a bit of Strava silliness while there ,cycling seems less popular down there as there are less segments and they are completed by less riders so a bit easier to be in the top ten. I had 3 top tens which were targeted which resulted in 2 Kom's . The third one was a nine minute climb and I missed the Kom by 3 seconds and I had to slow for 4 cars as it appeared to be a commuter rat run to Truro if I had been down for a fortnight I would have returned earlier for a another go . Some of the segments I could physically do them quicker but would mean taking too many risks which isn't worth it . Back on local roads from today


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2020)

stoatsngroats said:


> I can confirm that the Crivit stand works well with a mid drive ebike, minus battery, and was stable and secure enough for cleaning and fettling.


Best to clamp the seat post rather than the top tube to prevent irreparable damage resulting from an overtight clamp.


----------



## colly (12 Jul 2020)

I had vague plans for a long hilly one today. A late night, a late up and jobs to do put paid to those plans. Instead it was a short out and back to East Keswick. Nice enough in the sun.
14 miles and 1200 ft.




View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/52345482


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jul 2020)

Out on the Tricross at 10am to meet friends for a coffee ride to Naburn Marina on the outskirts of York.
26.8 miles with 15.8 Mph average, lovely ride.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (12 Jul 2020)

Another nice ride around Shropshire countryside, took in a new 14 mile route that I’ve never done , and a good route I can combine with other to make a bigger circuit, lovely morning farmers harvesting , buzzards and hawks , now on kitchen duty for Sunday lunch . So must dash 😂


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2020)

First time out for a couple of weeks due to the horrible weather here. 12.5 miles in the Sun. Lovely day. A bit of a breeze but a welcome one. Loads of traffic on the roads now as well.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jul 2020)

1st club ride since march, fat and unfit


----------



## Shropshire65LW (12 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> 1st club ride since march, fat and unfit
> View attachment 535476
> View attachment 535477


Fat and unfit 😂 older and fitter than me 60miles I have a way to go my short rides look pitiful 😂

well done looks a great ride. In the mean time I’ll keep practicing and trying to find some fitness lever 🤔😂


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Jul 2020)

Mrs TB and her group of lady paddle boarders out at 10.00 ready for the high tide on this glorious day, so I thought, probably not enough time for a ride into the hills, I know, get the Fixed Wheel out for a spin, which round here, means along the coast path into Minehead for seafront circuits (any other direction simply too lumpy for the Fixed).

What a lovely 30 mile bash, counted 51 other cylists out, ranging from 4 or 5 year olds in family groups through to old Len on his George Langstaff racing trike. Len has a big birthday coming up, you know, one of those that ends in a zero, and, in his case, will start with a Nine. Chapeau Sir, keep riding fella.

Fantastic weather, everyone smiling, wind was kind too, and got to catch up with Len on the beach path on way back, which allowed me a sneaky rest (I'm sure he didn't need one!).


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Jul 2020)

....and now back home enjoying a coffee and some of my wife's delicious homemade cake, looking back over my route, literally......


----------



## Donger (12 Jul 2020)

Club ride number seven of the year today ..... four months after club ride number six. Great to be back out there with friends on a group ride again. Eight of us turned up this morning, so we made the obvious split of three intermediates and five on the social ride. Most of us on the social ride took one look at the profile of today's 42 mile ride, (650m of climbing and two big hills and a couple of short but very steep ones), and worried whether we were up to it. In the end, we were very well matched and we all made it up to Selsley via Middleyard comfortably. After a fast descent into Stroud, we then almost immediately took on Dudbridge Hill, Walkley Hill and Butterrow Hill all in one continuous climb, before following the high road along the South side of the valley to Brimscombe. Brilliant views across the valley all the way, and very little traffic. Three of us got off and pushed when shocked by a short but brutal little climb just around a dark corner in the woods and just before the final descent.

After a great little outdoor cafe stop on a river bank near Brimscombe, it was back across the main road and up yet again to follow the high road back along the opposite side of the valley and into Stroud along Thrupp Lane. This time, all the great views of houses along the hillside were of the road we had just taken in the opposite direction, and I couldn't help feeling quite impressed that we had all done it. By the time we got back, I'm guessing we were about an hour behind the Intermediates. A shame we didn't see them at the cafe stop. According to a lady on the next table, @KingswayRider and the others had only just left when we got there. 

What a great day for a ride, and what a great route. Loved every minute of it. Off for a relaxing bath now.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jul 2020)

Shropshire65LW said:


> Fat and unfit 😂 older and fitter than me 60miles I have a way to go my short rides look pitiful 😂
> 
> well done looks a great ride. In the mean time I’ll keep practicing and trying to find some fitness lever 🤔😂


to be fair i was riding in the pack for the last 10-15 miles and struggling on the hills but fitness is all comparative to what you want im sure to 99% of the population your super fit .


----------



## geocycle (12 Jul 2020)

Decent weather at last on a day when I was able to get out. Headed up Barbondale to Dent. Amazed to see how many wild campers there were In Barbondale. Slightly concerned how much would be left behind but hey ho. The camp sites in Dent were heaving as well. As ever, the village and valley was quiet and had a great flat white sat outside a cafe, first proper barista coffee since March. Went up the huge hill out of the valley to meet the Hawes to Ingleton road. Lots of traffic and especially motorbike so peeled off to Chapel Le Dale. Decided to have lunch in Wray as Bridge Farm was open again. Great ride 100km with 1400m of up.

Pictures show view looking up Barbondale, Dent cobbles and the Adam Sedgwick memorial. I also liked the parking notice, ’bikes only, others will be crushed!‘ that’s telling them!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2020)

Back on local roads today . Did my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold nothing remarkable but the difference in terrain from last week is vast . Today took me 4.5 miles to do 162ft of elevation gain ,last week 0.5 miles !! . Today's stats 31.4 miles elevation 1289ft ,41 ft a miles last week it was 80/100ft . Today's ride felt flat as a pancake and my speed back to 16mph compared to 13.5-14.5 last week . The speed difference on the descents was the main difference on known roads I could just let the bike go on the quiet Cornish lanes I chose to ride I was braking on every descent due to poor line of sight . Much as I love riding in Cornwall it was nice to be back on familiar roads


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Jul 2020)

After commuting in the rain most of the week it was good to see the sun back and no wind. Started off to Wolverley, Nonely, Myddle, down the Lower Road and turned to Merrington, onto Old Woods, down a new lane back to Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton, English Frankton, Lyneal, past the caravan site which looked quite busy and over the canal to Bettisfield, Northwood and home. A few cyclists, dog walkers and runners although not as many as I would expect on a sunny day and very little traffic. Since the motorcycle cafe has opened in Coton there are more groups of motorbikes about who seem to like riding round corners in the middle of the road as fast as they can which I’m not very keen on, hopefully they will start going back to Wales now. 28.1 miles @16.1mph. 




Lyneal




View from another old railway bridge near Bettisfield


----------



## Cavalol (12 Jul 2020)

Very unfit (weight and breathing wise) and not been on bike for ages, so just the usual favourite little ride yesterday. Said it before, day it again: feel very lucky to live round here, all the ride is nice, but the feeling you get when you are coming across the meadows on the outskirts of ‘town’ is still ace, especially on a sunny day. Got a new PB somewhere, though noticed today Strava won’t let you see where you are in the standings anymore, unless you go Premium 


Peaceful BLM protest near the castle, later reports from the usual frothing at the mouth social media users said the protestors were foul mouthed yobs, though I really don’t believe that as it seemed quite family orientated and everyone was polite and relaxed when I saw them. By the by, bumped into some scooter and motorbike friends st The Groves, so had a chat with them and went on a scooter run with quite a few of them today.


----------



## ruffers (12 Jul 2020)

Well today was, fingers crossed, the start of many family rides and along with that many miles of memories.

My dad has recently bought a road bike and today was his first outing with me and my 11 year old son.

We rode 5 miles along a bridle way near to us. Not far but I’m really happy grandad dad and son got out together. Dads fitness is not the best and he openly admits he needs to drop a few pounds and my son was on a bmx so he did well too. I am looking for a new bike for him but given the current climate, it’s hard

We hope to, slowly but surely, build up the miles and stop at various cafes near us. 

For me the three of us just spending time together and doing something healthy is priceless.

Happy cycling everyone 🚴🏻


----------



## JPBoothy (12 Jul 2020)

Just returned from an eventful short ride in the sun with my daughter. From the moment we set off my bike started making random cracking/pinging noises similar to metal under stress such as a spoke. I had a quick look and squeeze of the spokes but couldn't see anything obvious so I put it down to a possible lack of lube from when I hosed it down following a muddy bridalway outing the other day. I was careful but you can never be certain where water will end up. Anyway, when we reached our intended stopping point I decided to open/tighten & re-close my rear wheel QR skewer as that was a possible source of the noise. However, the noise continued on the return journey right up to the point when the end of the skewer sheared off with a loud snap and my wheel immediately moved to the side and brought me to a stop as it rubbed against the rear triangle. The journey ended with my bike and daughter in my wife's car and me riding the last few miles home on a very small Mtb! Anybody had that happen before? A skewer is definitely not a spare that I would ever think to carry. Do you think I have just been unlucky or could something more serious be to blame?


----------



## Mark pallister (12 Jul 2020)

Got lost a couple or times but a very interesting Xc route


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jul 2020)

Two rides of sorts today.

yesterday I bought a sea kayak on eBay. This morning I paddled around the back of the Mew Stone. Probably about 7 miles in total and as I’ve not been in a boat for a few years it was quite interesting.......











After a bit of lunch I went out on my bike. Not too far, just coming up 20 miles. It was all ver good until a dozy tourist nearly killed me pulling out of a junction without looking. 




https://www.strava.com/activities/3751775564


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Jul 2020)

I met Steve E to ride the devious route to Upton for a chat with the gang. Pete M and I rode back together with Robbie L behind us part of the way. Lovely evening for it. 26 smiles


----------



## colly (12 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Do you think I have just been unlucky ?


I would say you've been lucky. Very lucky. 
It might have gone on a fast down hill corner.


----------



## geocycle (12 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Just returned from an eventful short ride in the sun with my daughter. From the moment we set off my bike started making random cracking/pinging noises similar to metal under stress such as a spoke. I had a quick look and squeeze of the spokes but couldn't see anything obvious so I put it down to a possible lack of lube from when I hosed it down following a muddy bridalway outing the other day. I was careful but you can never be certain where water will end up. Anyway, when we reached our intended stopping point I decided to open/tighten & re-close my rear wheel QR skewer as that was a possible source of the noise. However, the noise continued on the return journey right up to the point when the end of the skewer sheared off with a loud snap and my wheel immediately moved to the side and brought me to a stop as it rubbed against the rear triangle. The journey ended with my bike and daughter in my wife's car and me riding the last few miles home on a very small Mtb! Anybody had that happen before? A skewer is definitely not a spare that I would ever think to carry. Do you think I have just been unlucky or could something more serious be to blame?



Yes, that happened to me once on tour. It was definitely user error. I was in the Northumberland hills above Newcastle when I punctured the rear tyre. I fixed the puncture but overtightened the skewer and it snapped. It was a pit lock security skewer and I’d slipped an Allen key through the bolt for leverage. I was completely on my own so I had no choice but to try and ride. Fortunately the rohloff axle sits in a vertical dropout and small wobbles will not cause gear changes. I disconnected the brake and rolled very slowly 25 miles into Newcastle where I found a Halfords!


----------



## C R (12 Jul 2020)

I've been riding, but a bit busy to post, so first ride report in a while.

I worked out a route taking in known places and some new ones, aiming for about 45 miles.

Out at around 6:40, glorious sunshine, but a bit cool in the shade. Out via Littleworth and Wadborough heading to Pershore, no traffic on the roads, but already a couple of other cyclists out. 

After Pershore I headed for Elmley Castle. I know this route well, but this is the first time I've done it this way, so a bit slower than usual, as it is up hill in this direction. After Elmley headed for Hinton on the Green for a short incursion into Gloucestershire, and then turn towards Evesham at the A46, and back to Worcestershire. It was only a couple of miles to the Cheltenham road roundabout, but it was enough of the A road traffic, even at this early hour.

Got quickly to the Avon crossing, and then the gradual ascent out of the vale through the town, which was really quiet, with the cars easily outnumbered by the dog walkers and the cyclists. Reaching the the top of the hill a car started overtaking just as we entered a freshly dressed section of road, which made for some interesting adjustments in the car steering, we both managed to negotiate the sudden change of surface, and I took this part of the route rather carefully.

Over the A44, heading for Norton the surface was much better, an progress was steady, slowly gaining height heading to Cookhill, and an incursion into Warwickshire. Stopped at Weethley church for a photo and a breather.




Had a short chat with a walker about the history of the church. Due to the shape of the bell tower I expected it to be rather old, but it turns out it was rebuilt in the 18th century, in a mish mash of styles.

So now with most of the climbing, such as it was going to be, out of the way, I set off, now heading for Inkberrow, and back again in Worcestershire.

Just before Inkberrow I took Earls Common Road, aiming for Phepson, and avoiding the busier road. Several groups of cyclists came the other way, and the ride continued uneventful until I reached the ford. There's no walkway in here, so I thought I would try to ride through to keep my feet dry, as it was only about 15 cm deep. Unfortunately, as soon as my rear wheel entered the water it went sideways, and I hit the deck, so instead of just wet feet I was now fully wet all over. Luckily, neither me nor the bike suffered any noticeable damage, so picked myself and the bike up, walked out of the stream, and carried on with my ride. 

I dried fairly quickly, what with the sunshine and the wind of the ride, but my feet remained wet. The rest of the ride through Phepson, Dunhampstead, and then towards the Hospital, and through the County hall site was uneventful, and made it home with just over 44 miles under my belt, and a lesson learnt.

The map


----------



## Shropshire65LW (12 Jul 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Two rides of sorts today.
> 
> yesterday I bought a sea kayak on eBay. This morning I paddled around the back of the Mew Stone. Probably about 7 miles in total and as I’ve not been in a boat for a few years it was quite interesting.......
> View attachment 535588
> ...


Fantastic I’ve been thinking the same I do miss my kayaking days in my 20s30s wow,that seams so long ago 
was enjoyable on the water , wish I was a bit closer to the sea


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2020)

It was time the Defy had an outing and it was probably the tyres having been freshly pumped up that resulted in a best time this year on the short climb on the A59. Into KIllinghall TTLs were in place and having just changed to red I turned down Crag Lane to avoid a lengthy wait. At first a residential street it narrows and narrows until it’s a single vehicle width with no verge of any note and an S bend included as well. Thankfully did not meet anything.




Onto the A61 bypassing Ripley and then turned off through Nidd to join the B6165 for a new PR on the appropriately named Wee Hill.




Scotton, Farnham, Ferrensby, and Arkendale passed by as I reached Great Ouseburn, 16 miles and only a dozen cyclists seen and time for a snack on a bench by the village green. Then over Aldwarke Toll Bridge, still rattling with bouncing boards despite its essential repairs. The object of the ride was the ABC “Y” of Youlton, nearly missed the village nameboard it was that obscured.




So the ABC challenge completed on the basis X and Z are impossible, and looks like I timed it just right as signs were up for surface dressing starting tomorrow. Then headed down to Newton on Ouse and Linton on Ouse; the latter best known for its RAF airfield albeit now unused.




Then back to the Toll Bridge which took some time to get onto due to car with a caravan seeming to have difficulty vacating and clearly not to the amusement of the cyclist who was following behind.




After another snack on the bench by Little Ouseburns isolated church, went through the village to join the B6265 southwards before turning off to Whixley where once again the Wahoo got the route through the mazy village. Across the A59 onto a narrow lane in relatively poor condition to a kissing gate controlled crossing of the Knaresborough-York railway line.




The limited vehicular use of the crossing was evident by a near perfect road surface beyond until field accesses occurred after which the condition deteriorated to the point that it had obviously been noted by the highway authority as a sign at the end advised of its closure this coming Tuesday.
Looped round towards Knaresborough but followed the A658 bypass, then down to and up from Calcutt where an hour after the last snack I spied just beyond the top of the climb an ideally located roadside bench. Continuing south west the next climb had set of TTLs at the top which nicely stayed on green and onto home where the total mileage turned out to be 49.25miles, not much better as 79.26km. 2034ft climbed. 14.5mph avg.


----------



## JPBoothy (12 Jul 2020)

colly said:


> I would say you've been lucky. Very lucky.
> It might have gone on a fast down hill corner.


I think you're right as I had just gone down a 10% gradient and was just trundling along at about 10mph up the other side when it went. A mechanical of any sort (even a puncture) always knocks my confidence for the next few rides as I'm always expecting a repeat. I snapped a chain 'under load' once and the fine collection of bruises that I collected in the process had me a nervous wreck for months


----------



## JPBoothy (12 Jul 2020)

geocycle said:


> Yes, that happened to me once on tour. It was definitely user error. I was in the Northumberland hills above Newcastle when I punctured the rear tyre. I fixed the puncture but overtightened the skewer and it snapped. It was a pit lock security skewer and I’d slipped an Allen key through the bolt for leverage. I was completely on my own so I had no choice but to try and ride. Fortunately the rohloff axle sits in a vertical dropout and small wobbles will not cause gear changes. I disconnected the brake and rolled very slowly 25 miles into Newcastle where I found a Halfords!


Unfortunately mine sheared on the inside on the rear triangle and there was just not enough left for me to use. I'm wondering if the sudden cracking/pinging noises were related ag all but, I suppose I'll soon find out when I replace it. You are probably right about user error but I'm usually careful not to over tighten them for that very reason. Too many Shredded Wheat for breakfast maybe


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2020)

Mike_P said:


> So the ABC challenge completed on the basis X and Z are impossible


You may be right about 'X', but not about 'Z'. I remember at least one 'Z' from past rides...






As for my ride today... I have only been doing short solo rides since February (and I'll carry on keeping away from you potential lurgy carriers for now!) but it is time for me to start doing longer rides again.

I had intended to do a metric century today, but I didn't sleep well last night and decided that going straight from 20-ish kms to 100 in one jump wasn't really sensible anyway, so I had a relaxing start to the day and then set off 4-ish to do a _half_-metric century over a selection of the local hills. It was a good decision! The wind was stronger than expected and I could soon feel that my fitness is so-so. Not awful, but not up to enjoying the second 50 kms of a lumpy 100 km ride.

I warmed up on the A646 from Todmorden to Hebden Bridge, then rode up the Keighley Rd as far as Pecket Well, before turning right for Old Town. The hillsides below were looking incredibly lush. The scenery here on a sunny summer day is great. (In the winter it is the opposite - the valleys become brown-sided, misty and dank!)

Here is a photo taken as I came into Old Town. The church on the opposite hillside is in the old village of Heptonstall. The tower on the distant hill is Stoodley Pike, built to commemorate Brexit the defeat of Napolean. Hebden Bridge is tucked away down in the trees in the middle of the photo.






I continued along the road to Midgley and then turned left up the lane above Luddenden Dean. There were lots of people out walking today, enjoying the sunshine and the scenery.

I stopped to take my phone out of my back pocket and discovered that I hadn't put it in properly after taking the first photo. It could have fallen out at any moment. I took this picture, and then put the phone away properly.






I continued down gorgeous Jerusalem Lane and then turned right through Booth, before turning back up the hill to Midgley. A quick descent took me to Mytholmroyd, where I noticed that the flood alleviation scheme appears to have progressed a lot since I was last there. I hope that it does the job when it is finished - the poor residents of the village/town have had to put up with several devastating floods over the past 20 years.

I crossed the A646 and then headed off up Scout Rd towards Sowerby village. My warfarin drug alarm went off halfway up the hill, thwarting my attempt to sprint up it. (I could have ignored the alarm but it carries on for 10 minutes unless I reset it and that is _very _irritating.) Having dealt with that interruption, I took one last photo. Yes, more sunshine, more hills, more trees!






There is a village pub where I came into the village. Its frontage was absolutely heaving with sun-loving drinkers - no sign whatsoever of social distancing or masks! I can't see how a second wave of coronavirus can be avoided if a significant minority of the population are so determined to ignore the risks...

I passed through the village and then gradually climbed up to Steep Ln, which is, er, steep! I thought I was doing okay grovelling up that until a horribly fit cheerful young guy shot past me as if the road were almost flat***. It is quite dispiriting when that happens! I'll never be that fit again, but maybe if I work hard I can 'split the difference'? That would do me!

I got onto the open moor above Cragg Vale and continued to climb to Blackstone Edge. The wind had really picked up by then and was not helping me, but I only had to get to the summit and the rest of my ride would be easy.

At long last I got to the top, turned right and did a rapid descent to Littleborough, where I turned right again for the most direct route home to Todmorden.

I checked the stats... 53 km and 910 m of ascent (33 miles and approximately 3,000 ft). In normal times that would be the kind of thing that I wouldn't think twice about tackling. After my long, lazy, Covid-delayed cycling build-up this year it felt pretty tiring! I'm going to do a few more of these before starting on the metric centuries... 


*** PS I have been studying e-bikes for a friend today and have seen a few e-road bikes that are very stealthy (don't _LOOK _like e-bikes). I am going to make myself feel better by assuming that the fit whippersnapper was using secret motor-assist!


----------



## galaxy (13 Jul 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's Ride
> 
> Time for a long ride. So out over the hills by Bromyard and Leysters. A dodge across the busy A49 to go by Eye. Then on to the River Arrow for a picnic lunch at Eardisland. Along the river for an explore of new lanes to emerge at Eardisley which has some black and white buildings. Next it was onto Weobley to climb over to Burghill. Across the A49 it was back onto better known roads. So Sutton St Nicholas and down to the River Lugg at Larport. A bit of up and down on the flanks of the Marcles. The run to Gold Hill has some leg testers after more than 80 miles. After Bosbury the final climb over The Wyche has to be done before the descent home. Lovely ride in unfamiliar and new lanes. The temperature was just right, the wind wasn't too bad and the rain, when it came, was somehow quite refreshing. 101 smiles


Did you cycle down THE Hundred to cross the A49, if so you passed my house.


----------



## Old jon (13 Jul 2020)

Rain. Hmm, sure this was not forecast, going for a ride anyway as soon as breakfast is eaten. And the rain stopped.

 Where to go? Head for the Oakwood Clock, that’s five miles of thinking time, and it worked. Boot Hill next, and carry on along the A58 all the way through Scarcroft and Bardsey, a couple of Rigtons, and Collingham all the way to Wetherby. Then cross the River Wharfe and ride straight on until the right turn onto the B1224. This does go all the way to York, through a few other villages. There are also places either side of the road, and after passing the first turn to Walton the village of Bickerton is away to the left. No point going there, only two roads and they both join this one. Next along is Rudgate Crossroads, where I turned right onto Rudgate.



Then a bit of geographical confusion. This is a clockwise ride, most of the turns are to the right. And I knew I was approaching a T junction where I should turn right. But the sign to Walton pointed left, I sort of automatically turned that way and shortly afterwards called myself several kinds of fool. A few more right turns in the not so delightful Thorp Arch Trading Estate put me back on the road I wanted. Back across the Wharfe on the bridge in Boston Spa, turn left and then ride past the right turn to Clifford. Not the best day for navigation. This time, turn around.

Bramham next, over the A1 M and along the road to Thorner. Where the wind seemed a lot stronger all of a sudden, it must have been behind me until now. Ride up Sandhills to leave Thorner behind, the final rise always seems steep until the post box comes into view. Suppose it tells me the top is near. And aye, there are only two noticeable rises between here and home. The first is up to the spare gates that Roundhay Park keeps on Wetherby Road, then after going back past the clock and down the hill there is that awkward set of traffic lights. With an uphill start. Still, all this and a re-crossing of the Aire takes me home with a grin on my face. Yup, another half a mile would have made it a forty mile ride, and maybe tipped the climbing over 2000 feet. But it was a good ride.

Clockwise on the geared bike . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jul 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

I still have work to do to catch up with missed challenge rides so with a bit of good weather forecast I headed out to get my century in. I thought I'd try another route that doesn't go far from home and the plan was two overlapping orbits of the Shrewsbury area.

I used the Galaxy and got out before seven into a morning that was cool, calm and sunny. For starters I headed to Condover then through Exford's Green to Arscott, Lea Cross, Nox and Ford. I had a good start and the traffic was light which was ideal. On the way to Exford's Green, just as I did a quick shoulder check there was a scrabbling of claws on tarmac and I looked ahead to see a rabbit just avoiding going under my front wheel  - that could have been regrettable for both of us.

At Ford there is a short section on the A458, which I'd hoped would also be quiet at this time on a Sunday. It was mostly, but that didn't stop someone in a Discovery coming past too close and too fast. I console myself with the thought that the smoke it was intermittantly leaving behind means something expensive is likely to happen soon.

At Montford Bridge I turned away from busy roads for a bit and enjoyed the lanes to Shrawardine and Wilcott. I thought I'd take a small detour along a lane I haven't been down before to Nesscliffe before doubling back along what used to be the A5 - possibly useful as it skirts round a hill I'm not particularly keen on but it's further and you still have to climb a bit. Great Ness was next up, and a gateway along this road made a useful snack stop before continuing to Baschurch where I took to the lane past Fenemere to Myddle then the back road through Harmer Hill before heading for Plex, Hadnall, Astley and Ebury Hill. I wanted to be certain of the century so a left turn was taken on the way to Haughmond Hill heading through Rodington Heath, Walcot, Eaton Constantine and Cressage, where I had another snack stop at a convenient bench in the village where I could watch the world go by (and it seemed like the whole world was out and about now).

I was heading onto lanes again to Acton Burnell where I passed the 50 mile mark and knew I was on the right track with the mileage. I'd plotted a couple of variations of the route in case the mileage wasn't as high as hoped and knew that I could safely use the shorter of them for the next lap. The shorter option was appealing as I was already starting to struggle a little - it felt like I had no energy, I'd needed plentiful drink stops already and I couldn't seem to get comfortable on this saddle which I've done big miles on so many times before.Possibly I was just having an off day or maybe I've messed things up with the adjustments I did last time. I pressed on but, if I'd been sensible, probably should have cut it short this time.

Longnor, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green and Plealey were up next. Being low on energy I an early break for lunch just outside Plealey then carried on to Pontesbury, Minsterley, and Westbury. After so many weeks of lockdown it was pleasant to see the Nags Head at Pontesbury doing a good trade. The road after Horsebridge has deteriorated since I last rode it and needs some care to ride. Having seen the amount of traffic on other main routes I took the rough and dusty direct route to Westbury.

By Halfway House I was struggling again and although my legs hadn't actually cramped they were making worrying little twinges occasionally. Because of this, the fast section with a nasty little hump to climb at Coedwy was worrying me. I needed to be able to go slow and carefully so bizarrely the hill to Bulthy seemed a better option since it's a long, steady climb from this side and never too steep. I made it up that alright and enjoyed the descent into Crew Green. Joining the main road here was flat with the wind behind me. They seem to have fixed the speed warning sign so it doesn't claim I was doing some outrageous speed any more. In my tired state I realise the road after Melverley isn't as flat as it might look. I had a couple of stops along here - one for a drink and a bite of flapjack and one where I very nearly brought it back.

The Royal Hill was busy which was good to see, as was the fact that people did seem to be being sensible. I noticed they have some cycle stands by the outside seating area which I don't recall seeing before. I got on steadily to the next climb at Wilcott which was the one I'd skirted round earlier. I didn't fancy it, but didn't fancy the extra distance going around either so plodded at it anyway. This time through I took a right at Little Ness then a left for Yeaton and worked my way through Old Woods, Merrington, Plex, Hadnall and Astley. I've lost count of the number of times I had to stop to rest and take a slurp of water. The jelly babies got opened at one of the stops around the 80 mile mark and did start to help. The second climb of Haughmond was hard going but knowing it was the last big climb of the day helped, then reaching Upton Magna I could start to count down the miles to home.

The shorter but hillier way from Atcham was an effort but proved worthwhile as the A458 was really busy and wouldn't have been fun getting out onto at Cross Houses. I finished the last of my water a couple of miles from Condover then had to work into a headwind for the last section.

106.74 miles at 13.1 mph average. That was _much _harder than it should have been, especially on the Galaxy, but it's done. 10 hours and 10 minutes when all the stops (and there were a lot) are taken into account.

*Edit to add: * I forgot to mention that there were a good number of other cyclists out and about this time - not just the obvious enthusiasts either. Keep it up guys.

Photos are a little bit random this time as I was just trying to make it round:





Setting out into a lovely morning. Looking towards the Stretton hills from Hunger Hill.





At Montford.





Harmer Hill.





Looking at the Wrekin from near Uppington.





Lunch stop near Plealey.





On the Bulthy to Crew Green road; the view to the Breidden with Rodney's Pillar at the top.





The vista from Crew Green before I drop down to the main road.





Jumping along a bit and looking back to the Breidden from near Bomere Heath.





Looking across to the Wrekin again as I traverse the edge of Haughmond Hill.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jul 2020)

galaxy said:


> Did you cycle down THE Hundred to cross the A49, if so you passed my house.


I did indeed.  I remembered that a CC rider lived somewhere about but it was a distant memory. Lovely spot around there.


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Unfortunately mine sheared on the inside on the rear triangle and there was just not enough left for me to use. I'm wondering if the sudden cracking/pinging noises were related ag all but, I suppose I'll soon find out when I replace it. You are probably right about user error but I'm usually careful not to over tighten them for that very reason. Too many Shredded Wheat for breakfast maybe


Sorry, I know this isn't a maintenance thread so last word on the subject.. I was just taking a closer look at my sheared QR skewer and found that the Flat threaded lock-nut that is 'usually' screwed onto the spindle/axle had unscrewed itself and dropped off into my hand. The final diagnosis revealed a lack of grease causing the bearings to grind together (which was the cracking/pinging sound I heard) and the snapped QR was when the wheel eventually refused to turn at all but I wouldn't let it and carried on forcing the pedals around. I have never seen flat & chewed bearings before! My local mechanic has the wheel now but judging by the state of the bearings and copious amounts of swarf I think a new hub/wheel is a certainty. It was the suddenness of it that amazed me as I was free wheeling at over 25mph down quite a steep hill only moments before.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jul 2020)

Mike_P said:


> So the ABC challenge completed on the basis X and Z are impossible,





ColinJ said:


> You may be right about 'X', but not about 'Z'. I remember at least one 'Z' from past rides...


According to Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Kingdom_locations:_X-Z there are no X's but there are some Z's. Just off the top of my head I think China has quite a few X's. Bit of a ride tho'


----------



## DCBassman (13 Jul 2020)

A repeat of Saturday's out-and-back from Lydford to Okehampton Station.






Very few people seen on the outward leg, big contrast to Saturday. Busier, though, on the return leg. This added up to a slightly faster average, the edge knocked off slightly by a developing headwind on the way back, although wind is possibly too strong a word for it.
Whatever, it were blowin' the wrong way...
Stats:




Nice to see the elevation gain pretty consistent between the two rides, not always the case on the home town rides.
Nice weather, got in an hour before the rain set in. Now, it's absolutely 'ammerin' dahn...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> According to Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Kingdom_locations:_X-Z there are no X's but there are some Z's. Just off the top of my head I think China has quite a few X's. Bit of a ride tho'


I suggest a workable alternative for 'X' is to find a location with the letter in second place instead e.g. E*x*eter, E_*x*_mouth, A_*x*_minster...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest a workable alternative for 'X' is to find a location with the letter in second place instead e.g. E*x*eter, E_*x*_mouth, A_*x*_minster...


Actually, that could be a whole new challenge... Do the whole alphabet again with the letters in 2nd place, then 3rd and so on! Finding towns with A-Z in 7th or 8th place could be tricky...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I suggest a workable alternative for 'X' is to find a location with the letter in second place instead e.g. E*x*eter, E_*x*_mouth, A_*x*_minster...


Plenty of Crosses about. Shorthand could be X? Ridgeway Cross = X Ridgeway?


----------



## Mike_P (13 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, that could be a whole new challenge... Do the whole alphabet again with the letters in 2nd place,


Um... could make that harder by limiting how many initial letters are used, suspect it might be achievable for some using just an initial A or B with three byes as per the ABC one. I will use two of the three by skipping X and Z. Was thinking of doing the keyboard next and have already got QWERTYU lined up on a single ride, highway surface dressing permitting.


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Jul 2020)

Another new route planned for today although it was a bit disappointing to see the sun had gone again. It just started to rain when I left but still quite warm so didn’t bother with a waterproof as I would rather get wet than overheat and the forecast was only light showers, after an hour and 20 minutes of rain I was definitely wet. I started out to Northwood, Lyneal, Brown Heath, English Frankton passing the 2 lanes I usually turn down and carried on to Cockshutt. Crossed the road onto another lane which even in the rain had a fantastic view across to Wales, to Lower Hordley and a familiar lane to Bagley where I picked a lane to Stanwardine hoping it would come out in Baschurch which it did, turned back down the next lane to Weston Lullingfields, Marton, Burlton, Loppington, Horton, Ryebank, Foxholes and back home. Bits of me had started to dry out by the time I got back but as it wasn’t wet when I left I didn’t put the mudguards on the bike so got soaked. 32.7 miles @16.1mph. Not many people out and traffic was mostly delivery vans and tractors. No pictures because it was wet.


----------



## FitMum (13 Jul 2020)

Sweet and short, 16 miles, but a bit faster than last time, so happy with that.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2020)

Just a 34 mile loop around the local back roads and villages, but with something not done in a long time - a stop at a pub for a couple of pints while sat outside just watching the world go by.


----------



## ruffers (13 Jul 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> I still have work to do to catch up with missed challenge rides so with a bit of good weather forecast I headed out to get my century in. I thought I'd try another route that doesn't go far from home and the plan was two overlapping orbits of the Shrewsbury area.
> 
> ...



great write up that.


----------



## galaxy (14 Jul 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I did indeed.  I remembered that a CC rider lived somewhere about but it was a distant memory. Lovely spot around there.


If you know your in the area let me know, kettle is always on.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Jul 2020)

galaxy said:


> If you know your in the area let me know, kettle is always on.


Thanks very kind


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jul 2020)

ruffers said:


> great write up that.


Thanks. 
.............................................

I didn't attempt a ride yesterday as it was a showery sort of day but did go over to have a look at @gavgav's bike as mentioned a few posts ago, only to find he has a broken outer chain link which is the cause of it unshipping. Nothing I could do as I don't have any 11 speed spares so that'll have to be rectified when the replacement comes.

Today looked better weather wise so I got the Galaxy out again and took it round one of my regular loops; Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Cross Houses, Condover and back. Before starting I did a very small saddle adjustment which puts it practically back to where it was at the start of the season and after making sure I was happy with it round the village, set out onto a surprisingly quiet A49.

I had a tailwind on setting out so got along nicely to Longnor, but was still fairly quick when turning towards Acton Burnell. I was just musing on the fact that there weren't any other cyclists about when I spotted another rider in the distance approaching Frodesley. I caught and overtook on the climb, but to be fair he was rigged for touring and didn't appear in any kind of a rush.

There had been bits of drizzle through the ride which made me consider cutting it short but at Acton Burnell I decided to risk it and continue which turned out to be the right choice for once. Turning towards the wind on the way to Harnage it turned out not to be as bad to ride into as I thought, but was brisk enough to show off the flag of the day at Cound which was the French tricolore (the obvious choice with it being Bastille Day).

Approaching the A458 junction there was a cyclist up ahead and to my surprise it was the same chap I'd passed at Frodesley. I ended up following him into Cross Houses as there was too much traffic to be able to overtake, until he pulled off the road by the pub.

Having passed through Condover again the run up to the A49 was directly into the wind but using the drops I was pleased to maintain a decent cruising speed. Everything was going nicely until the chain jammed as I shifted down to the middle ring just before the junction . I thought I'd fixed that so some tinkering was done at the end - the first adjustment just made it worse but the second try went better so I'll just have to see how it goes.

24.1 miles this time at 15.6 mph average. No photos from this one.


----------



## ruffers (14 Jul 2020)

My son finishes primary school today, so I took a days holiday to make sure I don’t miss the tears ☹️.
Managed to sneak out this morning for a cheeky ride. Was great to get out for a decent ride although it was quite windy in parts.




overall it was 21 miles at an average of 13.5 mph. No records broken but was great to be out. Being back at work has restricted my time on the bike.

Enjoy everyone and happy cycling 🚴‍♀️


----------



## wafter (14 Jul 2020)

It's now been over a week since I last used the Genesis thanks to various consipratorial circumstances and a significant loss of mojo.

Today I ran out of deodorant so across town I wafted on the ofo to pick up some more. Rode out most of the way on the tow path and had to wait a good 5-10 minutes while the lock was in use at Sandford. As if the journey couldn't have got more exciting I also scored 30 fish fingers on offer for a bagain-tastic £3.50 while in Tesco, as well as some low-calorie Halo ice cream on promo - which isn't as nice as the Oppo alternative.

On the way home I picked up a tube of copper grease for the impending brake rebuild on the car, got close-passed by a bus and resolved to start training myself to stop using my other foot (i.e. putting my strong foot down and keeping my weak foot on the pedal, which feels very strange) to make my cycling a bit more ambidextrous in a desperate bid to add some goal-oriented purpose to the vacuum of meaninglessness that is my existance...

Finally I rode past the Yaris-muppet's house and it's still there; now having been reduced to £1400 on Gumtree 

In total probably about 10-12 very slow miles that have now resulted, yet again, in a sore arse. Despite my sedate pace not the most enjoyable ride thanks to the oppressively overcast and humid weather, but I do feel a little more perky for getting outside. Hopefully out the same way later to see some mates, and perhaps a proper ride outside the city tomorrow..


----------



## Daninplymouth (14 Jul 2020)

Tried a new route today just a 30miler but half of the ride I’d only done 1way which is mainly downhill. This seemed to be a good 45mins of all uphill work and felt tough so had to find some flatter roads just to up the mileage. Guess that’s the joys of living in the southwest we don’t seem to have much in the way of flat rolling roads it’s all Uk and down I swear


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2020)

Just a short 15 mile ride this afternoon to get familiar with my new bike, it was lovely, seat was a touch low and the end of the cable for the front mech brushed against my leg when the smaller chain ring was selected (both now sorted) Average speed was 15 mph and some of that was through town, I was surprised for steel framed bike how quick it was










.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2020)

About to buy a train ticket to go and visit the family at the weekend. I'm going to pick up my longtail Xtracycle (seen here, ironically carrying the frame of my current bike) because I need a spare bike and the extra load carrying capacity will be welcome. This means I can't ride to the station like I usually do, so I need to catch the bus. Okay, so... I know where the bus stop is, but what is it called? Hmm. local maps offer no information so I'll have to go and look won't i?

Out of front door, on bike.

Front door wide open, but it's warm, and this is rural Germany and anyone able to find anything worth stealing in the apartment probably deserves it.

Round to side gate and to street -this is the other thing: you can't see my apartment from the road, in fact most people probably don't even know it exists. Ride a couple of hundred metres to the main road. The bus stop is the "Post". Realise there are two bus lines in the village and I think the other one is a bit more direct. Follow cycleway and a couple of back roads to the "Rathaus" (Town hall) .

I could probably have guessed that one in reflection.

Back through old part of village, to house, over front courtyard, through gate. Door still open, computer still on table.

Just for giggles I plot the route: 900m...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Jul 2020)

Rubbish weather yesterday so I squeezed this one in today. I just made it up as I went along and ended up with Staunton as my turn around point. Quite brisk riding for the first half. And the grey start turned into a lovely early evening sunshine. 40 smiles


----------



## Mark pallister (14 Jul 2020)

Up and down the beautiful Northumberland coast


----------



## Mike_P (14 Jul 2020)

Two ebiked shopping trips today; discovered this evening in Asda whilst 😷 the self service tills do not work with gloves on. Two attempts therefore at improving my KOM time on the local 7% avg climb and it was not the lunchtime milk run to the Co-Op but the evening attempt that knocked another second off it, 12 secs clear now In all 6.16 miles with 528ft of the ebike motor justifying its keep.


----------



## xzenonuk (15 Jul 2020)

went from queensferry to boness ended up about 23 miles nearly .

https://www.strava.com/activities/3761640688






im still alive :P

starting to get back into this 

nearly got wiped out by some twat towing a caravan near the start, such a close pass and then the thing he/she was towing nearly hit me.....

feel much safer using the main roads to edinburgh.

ride before this one https://www.strava.com/activities/3742162524


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Jul 2020)

Well, first off for a few years today... riding the NCR72 to Prudhoe avoiding a dog.

I'd approached slowly but didn't unclip as I'd normally do which just goes to show... sadly the dog ran back across the path, managed to avoid hitting it, just grazed an elbow + knee. Bruises forming nicely this morning! [Post edit: bike's fine, it landed on me!]

Carried on to the cafe at Prudhoe to get cleaned up then rode home via Ovingham to see our recently finished social rent housing scheme. Just over 23 miles instead of the 44 mile planned trip to Hexham. Takes 2020 total over 600miles which is better than last year.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jul 2020)




----------



## Old jon (15 Jul 2020)

British Standard Summer this morning. I have had plenty of practice at this one, here comes more! Wheel out the fixed and ride off.

Mizzle, drizzle and straight down persistent in varying amounts, by the time I reached Oakwood and its clock things were rather wet. Turn left and pass the posh Roundhay Park gates, the adjacent former tram terminus is now a car park, and continue to Moortown Corner and the Harrogate road. Turn right, noticing that there was little traffic about, and pedal north as far as the bridleway to Eccup reservoir. This is pretty well surfaced (with the odd aberration) all the way to the dam wall. Which was clear of parked cars, a very unusual state of things.

Keep riding, the village of Eccup is next. How big is a village? Is it the number of houses, few in this case. Or is it area? The New Inn at Eccup is a fair distance from Village Road, which I guess could be the main street. And which I rode along to that awkward turn left, the opposite direction to the pub just mentioned. Five Lane Ends next, turn right to reach the eastern side of Golden Acre Park and right again to the top of Kings Road. And the first bit of downhill for a while to the roundabout at Bramhope. Where the state of soggy me decided to turn left and head home.

This is a well worn stretch of road. Lawnswood, across the Ring Road to reach Headingley and then down the hill to Kirkstall. Given the dismal dampness of the morning I guessed, correctly, that there would be few people using the towpath towards Leeds’ centre. And I was almost there before I remembered the camera hung under the handlebars.



A short diversion through Hunslet, just ‘cos right turns across four lanes of traffic are not my favourite thing, and a distance up the main road takes me almost home. Of course I was smiling, a hot shower was next! Twenty four miles and eleven hundred feet of up, a gentle ride that was a lot of fun, oddly.

Where I went . . .






and the ups and downs of it


----------



## wafter (15 Jul 2020)

As predicted the ofo got a second outing last night to a mate's house across town for (as usual ill-advised) beers and pizza in his garden, which was nice.. apart from procuring said beer which required a stop at the local Co-Op and suffering of the nasty chav slappers outside - i) spitting on the floor in front of me and ii) casually sitting on my bike while I was inside 

Unsurprisingly the ofo continues to be horrible up hills, but in still, flat conditions it's a great tool for casually floating around on if you're not in a hurry.


Today I awoke to plentiful reminders of why I shouldn't have consumed what I did last night 

As the days roll on so grows the weight of expectation to go out for a proper ride, and while I really didn't feel like it the weather was passable and I was probably unlikely to manage anything else productive if I stayed in, so ventured out for a sedate one on the CdF.

With no particular plan I headed out south-westish, the initial hill being made all the less pleasant by my aching joints and the headwind. I continued down through Abingdon, Culham, Appleford, Long Whittenham - taking the correct cycle route this time (rather than getting lost in a field) and found myself somewhat inadvertantly at Whittenham Clumps.

I figured it'd be nice to have a ride around and get some pics from the top of the hill, however the sign on the gate boldly proclaimed "no cycling". Upon closer inspection it did show a route along a bridleway, which I may or may not have followed as I rolled along a new-looking track (their justification for keeping bikes off was to prevent damage to historically-significant paths; which may or may not have been BS). This took me past the hill but I couldn't be arsed to go back so I carried on along what was a nice little path through some farmland 

I eventually popped out at the Shillingford Hotel; contemplated buying an ice cream but the popup shop was closed, rescued an errant bee from the car park (although tbh it looked a bit worse for wear) and took a crap photo. Still loving the bike :






From here I headed north then eventually west into town from Wheatley; the cycle path that heads the wrong way along the side of the A40 proving even more horrible than usual thanks again to the headwind and my aching legs.

The ride was rounded of with a Megadeth-fuelled thrash (well, as much as I could) through town with the usual array of moving obstacles providing some entertainment.

Glad I got out but it wasn't the most fun ride in the world and I feel utterly knackered now. Muscles and joints ached for most of the ride, I felt really hungry maybe halfway in (that'll be the carb-hole left by the pizza, then) and while even a bit chilly to start with the weather was pretty muggy and oppressive throughout. Just under 37 miles and 900ft at 13.6mph and 116bpm for about 1200kcal burned..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Jul 2020)

Straight away I climbed the Wyche to drop to Colwall and the meet with Margaret PR who was delivered by car by Graham R. As we rode out by Harbour Hill and on for Canon Frome we had a brief shelter under some trees as some drizzle was a nuisance. The Marcles were looming and soon we were climbing by Durlow Common which revealed some stunning views. Then at Canwood we stopped to admire the sculpture before emerging from the deepest lanes at Fownhope. At Capler Camp it was picnic time with a wonderful view of the Wye. We returned to the Marcles to cross the ridge with more views and dodge along by Bodenham and Gwynne's Hill to join the standard run back by Broom's Green and Bromsberrow. What a super ride with excellent company in stunning Herefordshire countryside. 70 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jul 2020)

After an uneventful ebiked shopping trip yesterday evening to Lidl this morning's to M&S and the office was memorable for definitely the wrong reason as the right turn at a crossroads was just possible by bike pass ambulances and their crews attending to a pedestrian under a car Thereafter I tried waving down approaching motorists but in hindsight they probably thought I was some nutter on a bike Quiche acquired from M&S, more papers from the office and back home to find when I dropped the phone into my pocket as I set off from home it had paused Strava😟


----------



## postman (16 Jul 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Up and down the beautiful Northumberland coast
> 
> View attachment 536015
> 
> ...


My word how wonderful.My s.i.l has moved to Amble and i know how quaint and lovely their place is,but my word what photos,thank you for posting.


----------



## postman (16 Jul 2020)

Ok i am buzzing.We have been busy,so it was a mountain bike tootle through the local woods only.But i feel fantastic,full of beans.Called for a coffee at one stop and a coffee and a monkey shoulder whisky at another.No mileage to report ,but the satisfaction is massive.Due to other things coming up over the weekend and Monday next ride will be Tuesday,looking forward to that.


----------



## postman (16 Jul 2020)

Old jon said:


> British Standard Summer this morning. I have had plenty of practice at this one, here comes more! Wheel out the fixed and ride off.
> 
> Mizzle, drizzle and straight down persistent in varying amounts, by the time I reached Oakwood and its clock things were rather wet. Turn left and pass the posh Roundhay Park gates, the adjacent former tram terminus is now a car park, and continue to Moortown Corner and the Harrogate road. Turn right, noticing that there was little traffic about, and pedal north as far as the bridleway to Eccup reservoir. This is pretty well surfaced (with the odd aberration) all the way to the dam wall. Which was clear of parked cars, a very unusual state of things.
> 
> ...



I know these area well,my part of the woods,you give great descriptions.Keep it up.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jul 2020)

Jun


Archie_tect said:


> Well, first off for a few years today... riding the NCR72 to Prudhoe avoiding a dog.
> 
> I'd approached slowly but didn't unclip as I'd normally do which just goes to show... sadly the dog ran back across the path, managed to avoid hitting it, just grazed an elbow + knee. Bruises forming nicely this morning! [Post edit: bike's fine, it landed on me!]
> 
> Carried on to the cafe at Prudhoe to get cleaned up then rode home via Ovingham to see our recently finished social rent housing scheme. Just over 23 miles instead of the 44 mile planned trip to Hexham. Takes 2020 total over 600miles which is better than last year.


Well done on saving the bike by using yourself as padding  . Hope you heal quickly


----------



## Binka (16 Jul 2020)

3rd trip out on the new bike. Parked at clumber Park and biked to Sherwood and back. With some extra loops. I'd been unsure whether to get a "pure" road bike or not but pleased I went for the AR option now.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jul 2020)

Binka said:


> 3rd trip out on the new bike. Parked at clumber Park and biked to Sherwood and back. With some extra loops. I'd been unsure whether to get a "pure" road bike or not but pleased I went for the AR option now.


Nice bike . I have to ask about the named ramblers ?


----------



## Binka (16 Jul 2020)

Was wondering if anyone would notice! 😁😁. No idea really. Someone I stopped and chatted to said they’re quite a common sight in the area!


----------



## GetFatty (16 Jul 2020)

Up to the planes at Biggin Hill as usual


----------



## Mark pallister (16 Jul 2020)

Family 50


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Jul 2020)

Another 2020 Loony Challenge ride for me today. I headed into Mauron on fast roads – 10km of energetic riding but the roads were mostly quiet as it was lunchtime. 27km south on the local Voie Verte – relaxed and easy riding – to the Nantes-to-Brest canal at le Pont des Deux Rivières. I followed the canal towpath west for 28km past Josselin and up to the écluse de Griffet. The towpath was pretty busy – lots of kids cycling, and a few long-distance tourers (following EuroVelo 1). I used a quiet lane to get to les Forges then it was 30km home via the Forêt de Lanouée. 

95km today which takes me to 4509km for the year – just over halfway to my annual target of 9000km…. a target set when I thought I’d have 12 months of the year in which to cycle, rather than 10...

The Moulin de Carmenais on the Nantes-to-Brest canal






Approaching Josselin from the east on the canal towpath






A thatched well at les Cinq Chemins in the Forêt de Lanouée


----------



## wafter (16 Jul 2020)

Thanks to yesterday's surprisingly tiring effort I got to sleep relatively early for once; a good job since I had a bloke popping round early this morning to pick some stuff up.

After that was dealt with I found myself fully clothed at an unusually early hour and as my throughts turned towards breakfast I recalled that I only had enough eggs to last me for the weekend (or less). Mere moments later I was heading out on the CdF along the usual route; for once wonderfully anxiety-free about the prospect of finding the cupboard bare as I was about 2hrs earlier than usual.

Sure enough there were plenty left, I filled my boxes and was on my way. The return leg took me back across to Abingdon then north into town and just to extend the ride a bit more out to Marston and back across Port Meadow.

The weather was the usual grey muggyness with a side of irritating but tolerable NW breeze, but it felt good to get out and my legs felt a bit less leaden compared to yesterday. The quality of traffic seemed to be better today; only one close pass and one pillock in a Range Rover who gave me enough room but forced the oncoming car to clip the verge as a result; eliticing a cloud of dust and justified use of the horn 

As with most of the public spaces encountered today the ride along the cycle route from Abingdon was mercifully quiet but still proved "eventful". First I narrowly missed running over the head of an especially thick dog after it obliviously meandered right in front of me - good job I'd already slowed down; braking to a stop inches away from disaster. It seems that most dog owners are great at getting themselves out of the way, but many fail to recognise their bloody dog is their responsibility too..

The fun didn't stop there as shortly afterwards I slowly rounded a bend to be confronted by two pensioners coming the other way on bikes side by side and occupying the full width of the path. Neither seemed bothered about giving me any room and I ended up so close to the flora on my side I collected some in the mudguard 

I saw a few cyclists about on the roads but not the swarms I've seen previously; probably due to a combination of the weather and more people being forced back to their pre-'rona grindstones.

A bit over 32 miles and 400ft at 14.1mph and 126bpm for just under 1300kcal burned; my legs feeling like I'd worked a lot harder than I had by the time I'd got back.


Post-return I managed to break the vacuum like a tit (more money! ) and had no decent food so commiserated with a burger from Peppers in Jericho . Phoned the order in and rode over on the ofo to collect; had to wait far longer than necessary thanks to some self-entitled old woman who pushed infront of me as I waited at the door with a dismissive "I'm only collecting" then proceeded to stand and talk at length in a very-much-"I'm not collecting at all" kind of way 

Dinner finally acquired it was consumed whilst sat on the war memorial at St. Giles:







As great as it was it didn't fully satisfy and I dropped into Waitrose on the way back to see what reduced goodies I could score - coming away with the salad that justified the trip as well as ordinarily £12's worth of quality scotch eggs, sausage rolls and pork pies for three quid. I'm happy to say that the ofo is helping me win the battle of weight loss one ride at a time 

As I rode away I noticed I'd forgotten to remove my DIY kitchem paper mask; making me feel at least 50% more hardcore on the ride home..


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Jul 2020)

Met up with a friend in Pott Shrigley and off into the Peaks.

Up the brickworks then Windgather to Pym Chair where the majestic view across to Kinder Scout opens up





Thence over the dam of Errwood reservoir




and the most demoralising view in the whole Peak District: the old inclined plane leading to the top of Long Hill, alas now without the fixed engine to assist the ascent.





Now, Eccles Pike, one of my favourite climbs and even a little sunshine in the view across Coombes reservoir.





Finally, a last effort up the lanes beyond Chinley- very little frequented local lanes for local people - and home.

42 miles and 1350m climbing. Not too shabby for an after work ride.


----------



## wafter (16 Jul 2020)

Binka said:


> 3rd trip out on the new bike. Parked at clumber Park and biked to Sherwood and back. With some extra loops. I'd been unsure whether to get a "pure" road bike or not but pleased I went for the AR option now.


I hear that.. granted there's still an amount of novelty but in the three months I've had my bit-more-than-just-road bike it's covered about 1400 miles to the road bike's 55ish. I'd not want to get rid of one, but if I had to the choice would be pretty easy.


----------



## Binka (16 Jul 2020)

wafter said:


> I hear that.. granted there's still an amount of novelty but in the three months I've had my bit-more-than-just-road bike it's covered about 1400 miles to the road bike's 55ish. I'd not want to get rid of one, but if I had to the choice would be pretty easy.



yep, the good thing is is that it seems as good as my old road bike on the actual roads. Win, win.


----------



## wafter (16 Jul 2020)

Binka said:


> yep, the good thing is is that it seems as good as my old road bike on the actual roads. Win, win.


Grand 

I reckon I lose about 15% on the average speed but the geometry of the road bike is more aggressive so I suspect much of that is aero drag and it's not really a fair comparison of the defining features that separate all-road and road bikes. Last time I used the road bike it certainly felt quick and nimble by comparison, although (as their usage shows) most of the time this is trumped by the AR bike's versatility and comfort..


----------



## GetFatty (17 Jul 2020)

My posts are going to get a bit boring as I go to the same place every day at the moment. Today's ride was notable though. I was cycling up Westerham Road from the Keston Mark and a guy was coming in the opposite direction. Now this is a long drag up but the way back is a joy, I easily hit 35mph+ but it takes concentration. This guy took time out to tell me to wear a hat. Puzzling as I was wearing a cap (those who know me know that my slightly thinning scalp needs protection from the sun, can't be too careful) so I assume he meant a helmet. Given the relative speeds it was over too quickly for me to tell him where to stick his hat. You never know he might read this. 

Live animals: 2 (fox and a squirrel). Dead animals: 1 (badger). Anyway here's a picture of a plane


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jul 2020)

Set out this morning aiming to complete an imperial ton for the monthly challenge . Out the door at 6.00 into a lovely morning . Headed up the Wreake valley heading to Grantham for a loop out and back . On the climb of Saxileby hill which I was taking it easy just spinning up it when twang followed by clatter clatter a spoke had broke on my rear wheel . Wheel had gone well out of true had to open the brake caliper to get the wheel to spin . So I decided to head home so a steady ride home taking it easy . Got home with 33 miles done . Not the ride I had planned but things happen and I still have time to get a ton in . Just about to change the tyres onto my spare wheel so I will still be able to ride


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jul 2020)

I live in a hilly area. In the past few months I've managed to up my fitness a bit and lose a couple of kgs. 

I'm happy to take on hilly rides. So I decided to plot the hilliest 40km loop I could find from home. Did it last night....

39.1km....1,009m of climbing

Monks Road (probably the hardest of the lot), Highgate Road, Eccles Pike, Dolly Lane, St Mary's Road, Gun Road....average ride gradient is 5.2% (so it's like riding 20km up a 5.2% slope and then back down again.)

A good challenge, could only manage 19km/hr.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I live in a hilly area. In the past few months I've managed to up my fitness a bit and lose a couple of kgs.
> 
> I'm happy to take on hilly rides. So I decided to plot the hilliest 40km loop I could find from home. Did it last night....
> 
> ...


Quick maths I make that 137ft per mile , definitely classed as a hilly ride 
Ive just booked a week in the peaks for Sept,Near Carrsington water so bit further south than you just off to look for my climbing legs


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I live in a hilly area. In the past few months I've managed to up my fitness a bit and lose a couple of kgs.
> 
> I'm happy to take on hilly rides. So I decided to plot the hilliest 40km loop I could find from home. Did it last night....
> 
> ...



Covered many of the same roads I did. Love the Monks road, but not the best weather for views yesterday!


----------



## ruffers (17 Jul 2020)

After my last ride with my son we have managed to get him a new mountain bike and to say he was excited yesterday when we picked it up would be an understatement.

He took it for a quick spin yesterday with me and my better half walking behind. He did really well on it too.

So today we went out together. Up and down a bridle way near to us and then across the outskirts of Bury to the secondary school he starts in September.

Overall we covered 7.5 miles and he was thrilled again as this was his longest distance so far.

Happy cycling everyone 🚴🏻


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jul 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Met up with a friend in Pott Shrigley and off into the Peaks.
> 
> Up the brickworks then Windgather to Pym Chair where the majestic view across to Kinder Scout opens up
> View attachment 536387
> ...


I hate that climb out of the Goyt to top of Long Hill, very rarely do it when the Goyt Valley road is so nice. Agree about Eccles Pike, lovely climb from either side and excellent views


----------



## Old jon (17 Jul 2020)

A fine morning for a cycling escapade. Sunshine and clouds, gentle breeze, cannot ask for more. Of course I need a bike, so chose the geared one and set off.

And discovered the breeze was not quite so gentle. All part of the fun though, and having decided to ride towards the bit of Wharfedale where Otley is it seemed I would have a tailwind to return with. So, through Holbeck to Office Lock and pedal up the towpath for a couple of miles. Back on the road to travel through Headingley on the way to Lawnswood. And turn right at the traffic lights onto Church Lane.

Pass the church and the dam and take the next left to pass Golden Acre Park and then . . .
I had to decide. Which descent into the dale? Black Hill Lane is straight on, and probably the fastest ‘cos it is wide. Nope, Creskeld Lane today. Not wide, some really bad bits of tarmac. Never a dull moment. Sorted, down Kings Road, Bramhope road alterations are still interesting, and turn right.



After the video, turn left and ride to Pool, take the Harrogate road out and across the Wharfe. Then take the left turn for Leathley and another for the climb up to Farnley. This should have been wind as a total pain, but no, a couple of breaks in the hedge let some through and that was it. Down the hill to Otley and stop at the waterside park to refuel and take yet another inept photograph of the bike with my phone. No, you cannot see it!

Through the town, market day was a little on the quiet side, then up the Leeds Road heading back towards Bramhope. On the drop into the village I decided to turn right. A bit more up and down and the road goes through Cookridge and then down to Lawnswood again. Choose more descent, back to the towpath at Kirkstall. This bit of valley bottom is sort of crowded, cross the river, and then the railway line before reaching the canal.

All three keep in company back into the centre of town. Leeds Central Station is long gone, it was between Thirsk Row and Northern Street, quite a distance from what is now the town centre. Anyway, I passed that on my way back to Office Lock and then happily rode home, which was reached thirty two miles after leaving it and with 1890 feet going up to add to the fun. Well worth a grin.

Map, ups, downs. All good.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I hate that climb out of the Goyt to top of Long Hill



Sadist


----------



## colly (17 Jul 2020)

Yesterday afternoon. The sun was out, the wind was light, I had things to do......................bugger it, work can wait.

Work? Work Can Wait! Ride.

Just after 2.30 I was geared up and on my way. No rush but the day leant itself to not creeping about. All local lanes and most likely no more than 7 or 8 miles from home at any time. Nevertheless it was an enjoyable run out.
The recently depleted Eccup Reservoir is back to the more usual levels:









So no water shortages for at least.............Ooooo a week ?

End to end it was 32.5miles and just a tad under 1900 ft.


----------



## colly (17 Jul 2020)

[QUOTE=" perhaps I should just accept it and go for more sedate rides!

[/QUOTE]

Nah !


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Jul 2020)

Lovely warm and sunny today. So it had to be done. Out through the lanes for Wichenford and around the loop for Ockeridge where my front wheel lead me to Camp Lane and the superb views over the Teme valley and the Clee Hills. I dropped down to the river to cross twice to climb back out for Martley. Then through to Doddenham and homeward by Knightwick and Alfrick. Lovely stuff. 46 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jul 2020)

I had to drop my car at Vospers at Marsh Mills, so I went on my mob for the first time in months up the Plym valley trail, rode for a while with a lovely lady called Cindy. At Yelverton she headed back to Cornwall, I went across Dartmoor.
My freshly charged Garmin had long died....

Down throughCann Wood and back for my car. Probably about 22 miles


----------



## Donger (17 Jul 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> According to Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Kingdom_locations:_X-Z there are no X's but there are some Z's. Just off the top of my head I think China has quite a few X's. Bit of a ride tho'





ColinJ said:


> I suggest a workable alternative for 'X' is to find a location with the letter in second place instead e.g. E*x*eter, E_*x*_mouth, A_*x*_minster...


If you are looking for Xs, The Belgian Ardennes are a bit closer! When we stayed at Durbuy, there were villages named Xhignesse and Xhoris nearby, and I cycled through Xhoffrais when we stayed near Malmedy.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2020)

I am still generally doing short rides, but have been making them more interesting by checking out some obscure local roads that I have neglected in the past.

Today's ride: #3 in a limited series - ColinJ does steep little climbs up dead-end roads from the village of Walsden!

I thought that I would go and ride up Inchfield Rd, which starts immediately opposite Walsden Post Office. I did it years ago with friends on a mountain biking weekend. From that outing I remember it being steep, but my mountain bike has a 22/32 bottom gear so I can get up virtually anything on that. It would be a lot harder on my road bikes 28/30 bottom gear... It _WAS_!

I started the ride with a warm-up on the A646 and then climbed up to Lumbutts and descended to Hollins Rd, which took me into Walsden. I continued towards Littleborough for a couple of kms, and then u-turned to head for the bottom of Inchfield Rd.

I had forgotten that the road ramps up immediately from the A6033 and I wasn't able to change gear in time so I diverted into a side street on the left to engage the granny ring. A friendly little boy riding up and down on his bike said hello to me. Having selected my grovelling gear, I emerged back onto the climb and headed upwards. Tough, tough, tough, then... tougher! 

Eventually I spotted a young couple walking up the hill ahead of me. I was breathing so hard that they heard me from about 150 metres away. They turned round and laughed, then continued. It took me ages to winch my way up to them. As I was passing I made a joke about being too old for that kind of thing. The young woman told me not to relax too much, because the hill continued going up after a short respite going round the bend ahead. Oh, super! In fact, the sting in the tail was merely hardish rather than tough, so that was not too bad. I got to the top of the road. From there, it is a farm track, bridleways and footpaths only. I took a picture down the _hardish_ ramp for you. As usual, it was steeper than it looks...






I then shot back down towards Walsden, stopping to take another photo, this time of the _tougher _ramp. Again, steeper than it looks...!






It looked like it might rain, but I fancied one more climb so I nipped up the start of Bacup Rd, and then turned right up the steep climb to Sour Hall. From there I took a right, climbed to the summit, then descended to Buckley Wood, then hairpinned left to continue down Sigget Lane to Tod sports centre on the side of Centre Vale Park. I rode back into the centre of Tod, through the park.

Despite the fact that there were quite a few kms of flat roads, my little 21 km (13 mile) ride included 509 metres (1,670 ft) of ascent, some very steep.

I have just looked at the detailed profile of Inchfield Rd... It _averages _12.5 % for 1 km, but it isn't a steady gradient. I'd say that there are a few places where it slackens to about 8% and others where it probably tops 20%.






Yeah, perhaps I _AM _getting too old for this malarkey...! 



Donger said:


> If you are looking for Xs, The Belgian Ardennes are a bit closer! When we stayed at Durbuy, there were villages named Xhignesse and Xhoris nearby, and I cycled through Xhoffrais when we stayed near Malmedy.


Or if you happen to be visiting the Costa Blanca... Xàbia (Javea).


----------



## GetFatty (18 Jul 2020)

Went a bit further today so here's some silhouettes of modern planes. 
And isn't cycling meant to be fun? It was a fantastic day to be out on a bike today but every cyclist I passed was miserable as sin. Grim as death behind their mirrored shades and team jerseys


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jul 2020)

Back home, so NCN270/27 it is! Usual run, managed to get up the ramp at Leg O'Mutton with two stops...Otherwise uneventful, but avg stymied a bit by unexpected headwind on the way back. Not too serious, as there's a lot of downhill! Bike going well, but noticing a once-per-crank-revolution ticking under load, worse on the inner ring. Investigations shall ensue...but not today, as actually have to work! Annual PAT at Exmister Garage, a long, sweaty, dirty day aided by Mrs DCB. Then off to Exmouth for fish and chips this evening!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

I'd anticipated being unavailable all day but unexpectedly had the afternoon free so got the Raleigh out for a spin. I thought I'd head down to Cardington and loop round to Harnage and Cound before heading back via Condover.

The weather was warm and muggy with quite a brisk wind, which seemed to be against me as I headed through Condover to Longnor. After Longnor the wind was stronger (often the case as it gets funnelled along the Stretton Valley) so this bit could have been quicker, but I got on well up the climb to Folly Bank. The descent was going well until something buzzy got into my crash hat and I had to pull over. It turned out to be a bumble bee so I'm glad not to have got stung.

To Longville, Hughley and Harley the wind was helping and some good cruising speeds were maintained, then doubling back outside Harley for Harnage Grange and Cound I was riding into the wind again showing it was more of a westerley than the south-westerley I'd thought. The European flag was flying at Cound this time.

I used the A458 for a short stretch as I usually do but it was quite busy so I turned off onto the lane to Berrington rather than continue into Cross Houses. The run into Condover was a bit slow against the wind which made me think that the exposed main road route home wouldn't be much fun so I decided to head over Lyth Hill instead, which turned out to be a good move as the A49 was very busy when I came to cross it.

33.8 miles at 14.1 mph average. I was finding the Team Pro saddle particularly hard on the sit bones towards the end of the ride this time, which frustrated me as otherwise I'm pretty happy with how it's set up.

Just a couple of snaps this time from a gateway near Leebotwood:


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jul 2020)

Just a short 16 mile ride of the Battisborough loop. It kept drizzling, my little legs were a bit rubbish, so I wimped it. Came home and cleaned my bike.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3779405148


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Bike going well, but noticing a once-per-crank-revolution ticking under load, worse on the inner ring. Investigations shall ensue...


Good luck with that... I have had the same problem on my singlespeed bike for weeks and so far have been unable to track it down!

(I have replaced the chain, rear wheel bearings, and bottom bracket. I tightened/replaced the chainring bolts, cleaned and tightened the rear mech hanger, checked the pedals, checked the stem & bars, checked the seatpost & saddle, and tightened the cassette lockring. No joy! The only thing I can think of that I haven't done is to replace the bearings in the freehub.)


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with that... I have had the same problem on my singlespeed bike for weeks and so far have been unable to track it down!
> 
> (I have replaced the chain, rear wheel bearings, and bottom bracket. I tightened/replaced the chainring bolts, cleaned and tightened the rear mech hanger, checked the pedals, checked the stem & bars, checked the seatpost & saddle, and tightened the cassette lockring. No joy! The only thing I can think of that I haven't done is to replace the bearings in the freehub.)


Freshly greased bearings, chain <100 miles, BB < 1000 miles, new RD and cassette...
Chainrings and FD adjustment will be first port of call. If I can replicate it on the stand. Big if!


----------



## ruffers (18 Jul 2020)

Today’s ride was the next stage of visiting old cricket grounds I used to play at.

Today was the turn of Blackrod Cricket Club.

Headed out of Bury to Bolton, across the A6 past Walkden and Westhoughton. Then up to Blackrod.






This was meant to be the half way point on my ride but I felt fine for a change. So I decided to head back down the A6 towards Manchester.
I went through Swinton then headed through Agecroft to Prestwich. From Prestwich I then headed back to bury and home.

The weather was pretty much bouncing down all the way on the ride, but for some reason I love riding in the rain.

Home for a well earned brew and a bath 😂. Overall the ride was 38.6mph at an average of 13.5mph.

Happy cycling everyone 🚴🏻


----------



## wafter (18 Jul 2020)

Today's job was to nip back to the homestead and get a few small things done.

Unlike my last ride back I did at least have the option of the car this time - although the bike was chosen for all the usual reasons, plus the fact that I don't really trust the brakes on the car yet.

Tbh I'd probably not have gone out on the bike otherwise today and wasn't particularly looking forward to the ride thanks to aches, tiredness and saddle sores. Despite the overcast skies and thick air I still felt a bit shivery and my legs like lead.. I told myself I'd just gently mosey back and zone out to some nice tunes.

That was pretty much how it went down. Despite feeling chilly to start with by a quarter of the way in I was sweating profusely thanks to the humidty. There were lots of people about and most were pleasant, quite a bit of traffic but few tossers for once - got a bit too close to a car in Yarnton thanks to the crap visibility where it makes the cycle path cross an adjoining road but that wasn't his fault.. The cycle track from Woodstock was quieter than usual and those who were on there were on the ball (and some with excellent dog control too!). A bit futher on I tried to rescue a bee in the road but by the time I'd got back to it it'd been run over 

Made it home OK but felt a bit rinsed. I ate my 20p day-out-of-date Boots ploughmans and some other morsals, attacked the tasks in hand and got back on the bike again. The WSW wind made itself especially known to my aching legs heading West out of the village; this return journey having more of a headwind component overall but at least I had elevation on my side this time. 

The sun came out and on quiet stretch I found another bee; picked it up to move it to a safer location but it seemed to prefer being on me to anything I offered it; perhaps because of the warmth. I let it wonder around on me for maybe 5 minutes (tbh I was glad of the rest) then it fell off onto some grass so I left it to it.

Potatophone he don't do close-focus:







I got to the Woodstock cycle path feeling a bit more enthusiastic and as is often the case got gradually faster along the track until I was going pretty hard.. unfortunately it looks like this segment has been removed from Strava since I last attacked it; perhaps over safety concerns due to increased traffic..?

From this point on I was largely on it; my legs finally having woken up after 30-odd miles (and maybe due to my carb-heavy lunch). I caned it through Yarnton; this time using the dual carriageway in parts due to the crappyness of the cycle paths and my lack of desire to slow right down to use pedestrian-centric crossings or wait for people to get out of the way. I smashed it across the Peartree roundabout and super-manned into town down the Woodstock road and then home.

53 miles and 1650ft at 13.9mph and 127bpm for 2100kcal burned. This puts me on 122 miles for the week so far (possibly I might do a recovery ride tomorrow); a bit slack but far preferable to last week's pitiful 33 miles.

Tiring but a decent outing and the last quarter was the most fun I've had on the bike for a while, so it at least feels like I've got my mojo back a bit


----------



## itboffin (18 Jul 2020)

Today was our first proper club ride since lockdown but of course still socially distancing for me 40 miles but for some 70 avg 19.3 mph which I’m very happy with and a bag load of PBs in the process I think everyone was just loving being out together again.


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Jul 2020)

A long loop out to the NE from here. Rolling countryside, nothing too demanding and my first visit to a number of places between here and Rennes. 

96.7km in a shade under 5 hours – and another qualifying ride in the 2020 Loony Challenge. 

A small fishing lake/picnic area outside Gaël 







The old railway station at Médréac


----------



## MntnMan62 (18 Jul 2020)

So, after a two week hiatus from riding (first week I felt my body needed the rest, second week I was a lazy bum), I've ridden three days so far. 10 miles last Sunday, 20 miles on Wednesday and broke the 12 mph mark, and today rode another 20 miles. It was hot today. About 90 degrees and humid. Good thing I had the full zip jersey on to help cool myself on some of the downhill sections. I am going to try and do another short 10 mile ride tomorrow as well. I swear the two weeks off has caused my gut to expand. I need it to go away.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Jul 2020)

Another ride in the rain this morning on some wet and muddy lanes. Didn’t have time to go too far as we were finally able to restart training classes this afternoon with our young collie. Started off to Northwood, over Dobsons Bridge, Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, Alkington, Tilstock, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton, onto the Ellesmere road to find temporary traffic lights which kindly turned to green as I got closer, carried on to Northwood where I turn back for home. Not many other people out in the rain just one group of cyclists and 2 runners. 24.7 miles @15.8mph. Bike needs cleaning now although I’m not sure you should get muddy in the middle of summer.


----------



## PaulB (19 Jul 2020)

I wanted some climbing today so went up a couple of Pennine climbs.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/5259348855


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jul 2020)

With time running out this month I still needed a metric century and imperial century for the monthly challenges . But I'm currently having a mechanical nightmare my TCR is in the Lbs awaiting a part for its hydraulic brakes I snapped a spoke on my Defys rear wheel on Friday so I fitted my spare rear wheel and on yesterday's ride the freehub gave up on that. So this morning my hybrid was taken off commuting duties and rolled out for an attempt at 100km which would be my second metric century ever on it . My hybrid has front suspension and a rear rack fitted so it's definitely not a lightweight . Out the door at 0600 ,no rain and just beginning to warm up . Through Newtown Linford and up the days big climb of Sharpley hill to get the big climb out of the way early . Up Charley rd to Shepherd ,Belton ,Diesworth ,Long Wharton ,Sutton Bonnington . Roads I used the cycle a lot but haven't been this way for some time so it was nice to see the roads again.Gotham (still no sign of Batman) ,East leake ,Wysall ,Asfordby heading back up the Wreake valley doing maths as I realise I'm a bit short so at Cossington I go left to Sileby for the missing mileage . Joined my commuting route home . 62.4 miles done so 1 challenge down . Surprised myself by averaging 14.2 mph over that distance on my hybrid but I did keep the elevation down as much as I could (2100ft) as the hills really slow me on it . Here's hoping I get a working road bike for next weekend imperial ton attempt


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jul 2020)

club ride
chap who did a lot of the riding at the front apparantly is an ex mtb racer and basically towed us around , at the cake stop he told us how he came down the stelvio at 63 mph overtaking cars !
https://www.strava.com/activities/3785079148


----------



## Donger (19 Jul 2020)

Took another beasting on the club ride today. Only 35 miles but, (to mix my metric and imperial measurements once again), 565m of climbing, much of it steep. We headed off through Stroud and along the Bath Road towards Nailsworth, turning up Culver Hill to take the high road along the valley edge through Amberley and Theescombe. I was the one at the back for most of the climbing, so I wasn't able to stop and take any photos of the fantastic scenery, but it was all very enjoyable. 

After descending into Nailsworth, the next bit was up, up, then up again through Shortwood and Horsley to Nympsfield .... and most of it just about on my gradient limit. I got off and pushed a couple of times, but it was all worth it for the views. Another great route created by @KingswayRider . The reward for all the climbing was a swooshing 1.5 mile descent down Frocester Hill, with great views of the Severn down below in the distance, and a great little social stop in Jim and Lisa's garden in Frocester. Tea and cakes were wolfed down before our flattish return via Frampton and Elmore. Another great club ride.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Jul 2020)

I gave the Tricross a really good clean yesterday, I love this bike and for a 10 year old well used machine it looks mint.
Out this morning at 10am for a really enjoyable 42 mile pootle with an average of 15 mph.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jul 2020)

Just another couple of commutes yesterday but did involve using the Tailfin pack for the first time ;no rattles, no movement and doesn't look like scaffolding on the back of the bike.

Just need to rig up the rear light better with a cable extension for the Exposure lights.











Have also fitted Absolute Black oval chainring plus some Profile Design aero bars with Di2 switches (wich still need some faffing with)





Di2 switches now turned around but may swap bars so the aero bars fit better as they fit just were the D-Riser bars bend upwards.








All done in the hope of actually doing some all-day rides or even over nighters some time soon.


----------



## Mark pallister (19 Jul 2020)

Lumpy 💯 around a quiet Northumberland,nippy start for July 😲


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jul 2020)

A quick spin round my Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor route on the Raleigh this afternoon.

It's a little cooler than last time I was out, with a brisk northerly wind so I thought this route would work as I'd have a tailwind for the undulating middle of the ride. I tried yet another saddle tweak after not being comfortable last ride and think I have inadvertently rediscovered a setup I liked from some time back. The bike really flew with the tailwind to Condover but was still quick when I changed direction heading for Cross Houses, Atcham (very popular with visitors today) and Upton Magna. Picking up the tailwind again at Walcot I got through the lumpy bits to Cressage quite briskly and climbed Shore Lane without difficulty.

The tailwind helped again from Acton Burnell then I had to turn back towards it at Longnor and had it directly in my face all the way back home. Having had the enthusiasm to press on quite hard earlier in the ride the last couple of miles were a bit of an effort and not that quick. The sit bones were feeling a bit sore too but not quite as bad as last time. It might just be a case of having to harden up to this saddle again after not using it for a while.

A few other cyclists out and about but possibly not as many as I'd have expected on a Sunday - maybe the wind has put some of them off?

34 miles this time at 15.9 mph average. Quite chuffed with that. I didn't stop for photos this time


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jul 2020)




----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jul 2020)

A little over 12 miles for me today on roads that are quite busy. Being the weekend there were lots of motorbikes as well as cars on the road.

There were also about 12 or 13 cyclists and for round here, that is a lot of cyclists.

Lovely weather as well. Not too hot.


----------



## PaulB (19 Jul 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Lumpy 💯 around a quiet Northumberland,nippy start for July 😲



I'm JAF!


----------



## gunja99 (19 Jul 2020)

Well today the two guys I've started cycling with for the last few weeks weren't around so checked out local groups. We did 34 miles with them including a cafe stop (hot chocolate and bacon baps! No wonder this cycling lark so expensive) anyways added a few on myself before and after as was hoping for 40 odd and ended up doing my furthest (which 40 would have been) at 52 miles! Get in! Had to finish off with a cheeky 5k run after to make it 110 days of running!


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Jul 2020)

It was actually warm and sunny this morning and planned a route which wouldn’t need much time on the main roads to avoid the packs of motorbikes which seem to be about on a weekend. Started out to Northwood, Bettisfield, Breadon Heath, Welshampton, Ellesmere alongside the mere and through the town to Tetchill where continuing my plan to try some new lanes I turned towards Tetchill Moor. Even by Shropshire standards this was a narrow lane complete with a line of mud down the middle and I did begin to wonder if it was in fact the correct lane, eventually I passed a farm whose name I recognised off the map and did rejoin the lane I wanted to Lee. Carried on through Lee before turning past Whitemere where the sailing club looked busy to Spunhill, up to Colemere, Lyneal where there was a sign warning of a road closure hopefully to fix the “agricultural “ repair to the huge potholes down towards the caravan park. I carried on to Loppington, Brown Heath, Nonely, Wolverley and home. 25.6 miles @15.2mph. Lots of cyclists out today.


----------



## colly (19 Jul 2020)

Just before 7 this morning it was out into a bright sunny but chilly morning. No plan at all as to where I was going nor even if it was going to be a couple of laps of the block or something more substantial. Across the park and I found myself on Harrogate Road going north. I stuck with it and was soon passing Harewood House and belting down Harewood Bank.
The outline of a route was beginning to form so it was on towards Harrogate and a left after Pannal towards Burn Bridge.
The climb up to Harlow Carr had me warmed up nicely from there it was down to cross Oak Beck on Penny Pot Lane.
I stuck on Penny Pot Lane for the next 5 miles, pretty much a gentle uphill all the way.
A left and a right saw me down to Fewston Reservoir, and the inevitable climb up the far side where I stopped to take a couple of pics:









Rather than make for Otley I thought seeing as it's such a nice day I'll take the long way round and so I turned right at the crossroads towards Blubberhouses and St Andrew's church which is just before the A59:






Left on The A59 for the climb up to what I think is Blubberhouse Moor and view looking sort of west towards Colne and Nelson in Lancashire:




A long drop off the moor down towards Bolton Bridge but I turn left before the bottom of the hill and take the Beamsley road and a few hundred yards further on took the turn for the 1.4 mile climb up to Langbar. Photos never give you a true impression of a climb but it really is a stiff old climb. Managable, but it makes you work:










From Langbar at the top it's a long fast twisty run down towards Ilkley. Before the bottom I turned for Middleton and met the road to Askwith that runs alongside the Wharfe just before Denton bridge. In Askwith, on a whim, I turned left up another 2 miles long climb towards the moors over Otley. I had half a mind to take on the climb up East Chevin Road too but in Otley I knew I had had enough.
So it was up Leeds Road instead and the last 10 miles to home.
All in all it was 57.2 miles and a tad under 4800ft of up.


----------



## C R (19 Jul 2020)

Another Sunday ride to take in some new roads. It rained quite a lot during the night, but the morning was bright, and not particularly cold, great riding conditions.

Set off at 6:30, out via St Peters, over the river at Lower Wick, and then head north past the University towards Stourport via Hallow and Holt Heath. The road was quiet, but that didn't seem to stop a couple of idiots from close passing me.

After Holt it was heading for Astley Cross. I hadn't been this way with the bike before, and it really caught me out. According to google the elevation along this stretch wasn't a lot, but it is a succession of short, sharp ramps, which broke my rhythm and really taxed my legs. On top of that, the road is quite shady, and I had to be careful on the downhills, as it was difficult to see the potholes and the sand and gravel in the middle of the lane. I was really glad when I finally got to Astley Cross, and the swift descent to the Severn and into Stourport.

The next destination after Stourport was Hartlebury, and another long drag. My intention was to cross the A449 by Station Rd, but I took a turn too early, which got me to another drag, and ended at the wrong crossing, and had to double back to get to the level crossing.

Next destination now was Rushock church for a visit to John Bonham's grave. At least now the gradients were more gradual, and I was making more reasonable progress. However, the bike computer was misbehaving, power cycling itself a couple of times, and then finally the itself off for good. Also, a rather annoying rattle was developing on the right hand side of the handlebars, which I thought was the shifter. I finally made it to the church, and took some time to rest, and take a couple of photos.









I was aiming to go back via Stoke Prior and Hanbury, but the rattle was now very annoying, so I decided to cut it short and return via Droitwich and the back roads to the Hospital and home. Along the way I finally worked out that the rattle was a chain splitting tool that stashes in the handlebar, and is obviously not designed to take the vibrations. When I got home I located the bit of the tool that was making noise and added some padding to stop the rattle.

I had aimed for about 45 miles, but only made 39, not particularly enjoyable miles. The map.




I had a look at the computer when I got home, and found that one of the battery connections had broken, so soldered it back, and is now working again.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jul 2020)

Saturday – an early evening Sainsbury’s shopping trip on the ebike albeit with a battery a touch on the low side so minimal assist on the outbound ride to save the majority for the climbs back with a laden rucksack. It quickly transpired on the return more assist was needed on the level as their was a significant headwind funnelling down the Crimple Valley. The mobiles battery was also low which presumably was the cause of some very weird Strava tracking.
Sunday – mid morning and the Defy north on the A61 today and along the Ripon bypass before turning off past the Racecourse and then zig zagging north east, passing a parked cyclist navigating old school style with a printed map, to Rainton where the first of a procession of benches was acquired for substance to be consumed and all conveniently with BT Wifi available.
Shortly after Rainton came the initial object of the ride – the Q of Queen Marys School as an off tangent start to doing villages etc in the order of a QWERTY keyboard.




A lumpier than expected ride eastwards across the Vale of York/Mowbray, one moment highest gear, the next the lowest. Coxwold certainly has a church at the top of the hill.




Further east passed the ruins of Byland Abbey.




and onto the W of Wass where a partly overgrown bench was acquired before backtracking to Coxwold and a quite appalling road surface south west out of the village. Again more lumpy than I anticipated ride to the E of Easingwold where, after what had gone before, Church Bank was pretty flat in comparison. Then looped round via the A19 to the R of Raskelf, and pass a different village nameboard to that used for the ABC rides. Next came the T of Tholthorpe where I rode pass the nameboard twice as I had not realised the sportscams battery had died but fortunately had stopped for a snack next to the village pond.




Youlton which had ended my ABC rides next, again a different and not so overgrown sign – the road had indeed been surface dressed since last week but was nicely compressed. Managed a new PR crossing Aldwarke Toll Bridge which must be down to how short the Strava segment is as I came to halt on the east side while the occupants of a car searched their boot for the requisite motor vehicle toll fee. Then through Great Ouseburn to the U of Upper Dunsforth, same sign as used for the ABC rides but with the confusing and obviously not in the right place directional sign now flat on the ground.




Then it was a westerly slog as the average speed fell from over 15mph to 14.6mph, 3159ft climbed and 67.79 miles 109.1 km. Plenty of cyclists about.


----------



## wafter (20 Jul 2020)

Late night beer run into town on the ofo; highlights included finding another bike and seeing another badger 

Probably only about 6-7 miles but it was a really nice night to be out and probably good to give my creaky knees a bit of movement having spent 4hrs crouching on the ground playing with the car earlier.


----------



## Old jon (20 Jul 2020)

Definitely a day to ride the fixed, just like any other day really. But the sun was bright, few clouds in the sky and I fancied riding the river path downstream to Allerton Bywater.

Easy riding really, for the first thirteen miles or so. Reach the Aire at the Armouries museum, ride down to Knowsthorpe, always pronounced and often spelt Knostrop, and cross the river and end of canal there. Back across the canal at (I think) Skelton Bridge, with that clunky flight of steps to descend. Carrying the bike that is. Then pretty straightforward riding, except for the speed bumps after Fishponds Lock, all the way to Woodlesford. After this the towpath surface is not the best.

The Aire and Calder Navigation rejoins the river at the bottom of Lemonroyd Lock, so it was the river I crossed on the outskirts of Mickletown and then my track left the river. I was choosing the best looking exit from any junction. Skinny road tyres verge on a bit too much fun riding on deep fine gravel. Which meant a loop around the north of Allerton Bywater on the way to the A656. Turn left and up onto that. A mile and a bit later the road levels off, just before reaching Peckfield Bar where I turn right.

And left at the next roundabout for the second mickle of the morning, Micklefield. A very well worn stretch of road from now on, probably ride it most weeks. On to the crossroads, turn right on the B1217 and then left at the gates of Lotherton Hall. This goes to Aberford. Cattle Lane leaves Aberford behind, for the ups and downs to Barwick in Elmet. This place always seems much busier than Aberford, it has just occurred to me why. Barwick has shops and at least two working pubs. Aberford has one pub left, surely there must be a shop but I cannot recall one.

Anyway, continue to and through Scholes, and the usual dogleg to the A58 and the whizzz down Boot Hill. The breeze in my face slowed me down a bit there. Through Oakwood and down (yet again) to the town centre and back across the river to home. Had to smile, the garthing ticked over to thirty five miles as I reached home, and the 1500 feet of up I rode almost all happened in the last half of that distance.

Familiar squiggles . . .


----------



## JPBoothy (20 Jul 2020)

Your roads still look nice and quiet compared to the sudden increase in traffic near to me. The local Outlet Village had also re-opened and sadly I think the chance of a cheap designer label took preference over staying healthy as the Chelsea tractors were out in force. My son and I managed to do a quick 15mls through the 'busier than usual lanes' but I think age must be setting in as I struggled to push the pedals up only 'slight' gradients on my SS. Another tooth on the sprocket needed maybe. I thought as you got older you lost teeth not gained them


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

I went to Lidl on the Xtracycle. It feels strange riding it here. I also have to get used to its little eccentricities, like jumping fifth gear and of course the different handling and weight.
I'm glad I've got it though, it makes shopping easier and that very small extra length makes it so much more comfortable...


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jul 2020)

10 miles for me today. The roads were heaving with cars today. My usual short loop. A bit cool in places bit when the.sun came out it was lovely and warm. The Himalayan Balsam is starting to flower as well.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Jul 2020)

Lovely day for a wee spin out. So a fairly standard Ashleworth route using the Castlemorton lanes, Woolridge and the necessary diversion from Town Street around by Chaceley Hole. Not much to report on this one other than it was a pleasant enough ride. 50 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jul 2020)

A 19 mile ride this morning up and down the lumps of South Devon. Not too many holidaymakers on the roads thankfully 


https://www.strava.com/activities/3789795030


----------



## GetFatty (20 Jul 2020)

Usual ride up to the airport today. Different picture though. Any one in South East London avoid Grove Park for the next few weeks. They were just setting up the road works on my way out, on the way back it was carnage all the way to the South Circular. Different route for me tomorrow


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Jul 2020)

A longer ride today with some more new lanes. Set off to Loppington and straight on to Burlton crossing over the main road to Marton then turning back to Weston Lullingfields, Baschurch, past the schools to Eyton where there was a helicopter from RAF Shawbury practicing some very low flying, carried on to Old Woods where the helicopter was hovering even nearer the ground in a field and onto Merrington taking a new route to PimHill, over the road at Harmer Hill towards Hadnall where I went a bit wrong and turned up Shotton Lane getting up the hill before realising and turning round. Back on track headed to Sansaw Heath, Yorton getting held up by some temporary traffic lights by the station which appeared to be stuck on red as the workmen waved people through, up to Clive, back down towards Wem where I found the main road had been surface dressed luckily enough traffic had been along so it wasn’t too bad, turned towards Palms Hill to find that road had also been done, got passed by a Ferrari before turning to Barkers Green, Aston, back into Wem, Creamore, Ryebank, Foxholes, Northwood and home. Only saw one other cyclist out today. 34.95 miles @15.5mph . 
Picture of the view from Pimhill


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

Today's outing was a trip across the border into Norfolk. I loaded the Pickenflick flatbar into the boot of the car and headed up to Diss where I was pleasantly surprised to find that they've suspended the charges on the council car parks. 

I started out heading across the Redgrave & Lopham Fen area to Redgrave, then up to South & North Lopham before aiming for East Harling. At the Garbaldisham Road crossroads I had to stop to let an absolutely pristine Daimler SP250 Dart go through, only to be overtaken a few seconds later by the complete contrast of a couple of brand new electric motorcycles complete with high pitched whine. Continuing North from East Harling and across the A11to the village of Snetterton and then back down past the circuit (motorbike track day judging by the noise)




On to Quidenham and Kenninghall and then out to New Buckenham before making the turn south for a very indirect run to Eye along mostly quiet back lanes through Shelfanger, Burston, Scole, Billingford where the windmill is undergoing restoration (those are the sails on the ground behind the fencing) and Hoxne.




A short diversion in Stuston for a look at the church there and finally back into Diss and back to the car after a very pleasant 50 odd miles in the sunshine. https://www.strava.com/activities/3790381066


----------



## GetFatty (21 Jul 2020)

Slightly longer route today and my "Wear a hat" friend was out again. I half wish he was calling me fat as at least that's true. He does wait till he's level or just past me before saying anything.


----------



## Mark pallister (21 Jul 2020)

Bit of xc up to parkhead station today
nippy start and a bit gusty but plenty of wildlife about


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2020)

My usual 'bread and butter' 16 miler off road ride this lunch break. 

Lots of smiley folk about, and only one dog almost squished under my Maxxis Minions - ding of bell, large family went both sides of path, dog was looking like he was staying where he was, but decided to dart in front of me at the last moment. Fortunately wasn't going much more than walking pace but the four pot brakes literally stopped the bike dead amid skiddy gravel noises. Managed to unclip one foot. Dog OK (no tyre marks), one shaken rider, one shaken dog owner who apologised profusely.


----------



## ruffers (21 Jul 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Bit of xc up to parkhead station today
> nippy start and a bit gusty but plenty of wildlife about
> View attachment 537274
> 
> ...



random one but may I ask what your career path was around 98,99???


----------



## geocycle (21 Jul 2020)

Day off, weather set fair so headed to the Dales. Ended up being 122km with 1700m of up. Rode out to Clapham then up to Malham Tarn reaching 467masl. Enjoyed the quiet up by the tarn but was shocked at the traffic in Malham village for a weekday. Had morning coffee at Airton then did a loop south of Settle bringing me to Keasden. The chapel provided a bench for lunch. Then stopped in Wray for afternoon tea. A longer ride than planned and a nagging headwind on way home. Pictures are of Penyghent, Malham Tarn tranquility, view of walls from the descent down Malham Cove and Ingleborough from Mewith Lane. A grand day out!


----------



## Mark pallister (21 Jul 2020)

ruffers said:


> random one but may I ask what your career path was around 98,99???


Joiner


----------



## wafter (21 Jul 2020)

Following yesterday's cripplingly stiff legs the only thing I could manage today was a very sedate recovery ride. I think I excelled myself with 16 flat-ish mile loop to Abingdon and back on the CdF at a blistering 10.3mph and 86bpm; the lowest mean heart rate I've ever managed on a ride and 99% in zone 1.

A really nice ride in perfect weather with a soundtrack of lofi hiphop; marred only by a scumbag flatbed close-passing me near Abingdon and having to brake heavily to a complete halt on the tow path (from an already anticipatory-slow speed) thanks to a kid over whom her parents had no apparent control running right in front of me at the very last minute. At least they apologised although I suspect this would have been less fourthcoming had I actually hit her


----------



## ruffers (21 Jul 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Joiner



apologies I thought you were someone else. 👍🏻


----------



## DCBassman (21 Jul 2020)

Three laps of Burrator reservoir today. Easily the flattest ride nearby that I can do any mileage on, will do four laps one day!
Busy today, not that many cyclists though. One guy doing the full aero bit with TT bars, all good, with a loud portable speaker about his or the bike's person, not at all good. Certainly the ponies didn't appreciate it...
Intermittent overcast ( our house-speak: peepy sun ), pretty much zero wind.
This is _fast_ for me!
Earlier on during the first lap, I saw another guy doing the full aero, rear disc wheel, approaching me like the clappers. A vehicle behind tried to overtake him before I got to him, but he was going only slightly slower than the vehicle, something the driver just didn't seem to grasp until he had to duck back in. This guy was *motoring!*


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Jul 2020)

I went out with the intention of exploring some of the Icknield Way path after I realised recently (by looking at a local ordnance survey map) that it can be accessed only about 2 miles from my house. After joining it at Wilbury Hills and following it for a few miles down to Ickleford it became broken and hard to follow, so I just carried on riding random bridleways, out through the farmland to Pirton and then up to Shillington. Actually much of the ride was on bridleway with very little road. 
18 miles total.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jul 2020)

Riding with wife and kids at nearby NT park - 10 km ride (south side of park), picnic at the car, 10km ride (north side of park).

Nice, steady kids speed with bursts from my daughter trying to get out in front of my son. Rode the Carrera MTB for a change - it's a good hardtail bike, but very heavy.


----------



## Mark pallister (21 Jul 2020)

ruffers said:


> apologies I thought you were someone else. 👍🏻


No problem 👍🏻


----------



## gavgav (21 Jul 2020)

First ride for 10 days. Last ride had been a nightmare, with chain issues, subsequently diagnosed as a fractured chain link, by @Rickshaw Phil  and he kindly popped round to expertly fit the replacement, last night. Gear changes were much better than they’ve been for a long while and it felt much better to ride, again.

The sunny morning had become quite a gloomy cloudy afternoon, but it was still warmish (really not feeling like July though) as I set out through Betton Abbots. Joined the lane to Condover and then Wheathall, Ryton and Longnor.

Very little wind today and so it was pleasant riding in all directions, as I continued on through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop, Betton and home.

After recent bad driving experiences, on rides, today was the complete opposite, as all drivers gave me courtesy and plenty of room, including 3 articulated lorries, who gave exemplary passes when they overtook me.

19.99 miles (didn’t realise until I looked at Strava, after locking the bike away, otherwise I would have rounded up to 20!) at 13.8mph avg


----------



## JPBoothy (21 Jul 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Bit of xc up to parkhead station today
> nippy start and a bit gusty but plenty of wildlife about
> View attachment 537274
> 
> ...


The trains must been small to get under that last bridge! Lovely range of photos though


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jul 2020)

Two fine evenings, if a bit windy on Monday, but after Sundays 109km the comfy sofa aka ebike was more attractive so a pair of shopping rides. Monday to Morrisons the long way round via Bilton Lane where once out of suburbia I had woken up enough to record a new ebike PR on Gardeners Arms Climb and 15 seconds quicker than I have managed on the Defy. An unexpected purchase of some frozen food being sold at 75% off lead to a quick ride home. This evening to a M&S Simply Food where I found a new variety of fruit and nut bars to line a cycling jersey back pocket with, Almond Blueberry & Cranberry in a pack of four for £2.50. On the return, taking a different route to the outbound I came to a junction that always baffles me which way go, – right then left, er wrong, U turn, should have been left then right. Back on course and the wrong way on the UCI Circuit, down Cornwall Road and up Penny Pot, with a fair number of cyclists going, largely slowly, the right way. Turned off early due to TTLs to pass through the local Country Park for the first time since early lockdown. 10.38 miles with 646ft up, and 7.78 miles with 581ft up.


----------



## Mark pallister (22 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> The trains must been small to get under that last bridge! Lovely range of photos though


Never thought of that 🤔


----------



## GetFatty (22 Jul 2020)

Same place but I quite like this particular photo, it seems to have come out well. No sign of Mr "Wear a Hat" today though.


----------



## itboffin (22 Jul 2020)

I’m in training sessions all day for the rest of July so i have an hour at lunch, so its the same 30 out back route with longer rides at the weekends, i wouldn’t want to do that all the time but actually its okay mostly because i know in one direction i will 100% have a headwind and then a tailwind, when I’m doing my normal loops of 30 ish miles it feels like 100% headwind, i put it down to the twisting hilly roads don’t give you long enough facing in one direction to feel the benefits.

Tailwind back yesterday and i was pumping out 28 mph on the flat, which is unheard of for me at least :-)

I think the ideal ride would be wait for a super strong wind, point your bike with the wind on your back and ride like that for as much road as you can find then call the support car for a pick up.


----------



## Mark pallister (22 Jul 2020)

itboffin said:


> I’m in training sessions all day for the rest of July so i have an hour at lunch, so its the same 30 out back route with longer rides at the weekends, i wouldn’t want to do that all the time but actually its okay mostly because i know in one direction i will 100% have a headwind and then a tailwind, when I’m doing my normal loops of 30 ish miles it feels like 100% headwind, i put it down to the twisting hilly roads don’t give you long enough facing in one direction to feel the benefits.
> 
> Tailwind back yesterday and i was pumping out 28 mph on the flat, which is unheard of for me at least :-)
> 
> I think the ideal ride would be wait for a super strong wind, point your bike with the wind on your back and ride like that for as much road as you can find then call the support car for a pick up.


That’s what the kom chasers do


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jul 2020)

Time to reacquaint myself with some far flung lanes and explore some new ones. So first I had to get over there using the straight forward standard run out by Bromsberrow and on over to Much Marcle. The standard theme continued over to How Caple and onto the River Wye at Hoarwithy. Now I was aiming at some known but under ridden lanes. Llanwarne has a ruined church and is still in England despite the Welsh name. Then over Orcop Hill for the nicely named Saddlebow Hill. The views over to the Welsh mountains were stunning. I reached the Monnow at Kentchurch and followed the up and down valley by Garway. Here it was a new lane to Skenfrith and then more new stuff following the River. My picnic spot overlooked the valley. Lovely with Buzzards and Ravens soaring. I followed the valley for a while but decided to cut a corner off to get back to the Wye. That was a tough climb out from the Monnow for sure. Approaching the Wye at Goodrich I paused to rehydrate at the Cross Keys. Lifesaver as I was gasping. Now on very familiar roads it was across at Kerne Bridge and on in lanes to Ross-on-Wye. I take the Brampton Abbots escape from Ross these days to avoid a dangerous round about and the fast traffic on the bypass. So just the standard run back by Kempley and Ryton to complete a long day out in the saddle.


----------



## JPBoothy (22 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Same place but I quite like this particular photo, it seems to have come out well. No sign of Mr "Wear a Hat" today though.
> View attachment 537398


We have a large 'now ex' RAF base near to me and whenever we passed in the car when I was a child I would stare in awe at the Spitfire mounted in the air just like that one. Sadly it has now gone and the base closed and most hangars demolished. The barracks are still there but the parade ground is now covered in weeds and bushes. It makes me feel sad everytime I ride past it 😟


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jul 2020)

Looking at Strava this evening I discovered I had stripped L**ce Armstrong of an ebike KOM last evening
Was half in the mind to use the indoor trainer today but then realised I needed some apples so the ebike on a shopping trip again, this time a miniscule 2.74 miles round trip to Aldi. Just 74ft upwards on the outbound ride. The return in contrast was 101ft more with all but 2ft being the forced climb of Harewood Road to avoid TTLs and and one I avoid normally but then when on an ebike
Its a smidge over a quarter of a mile and 6.9% average but turns sharply up just before the summit to 13.5% and ends still climbing at an often busy T junction – a right turning car driver into the road waved me out this evening


----------



## GetFatty (23 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> We have a large 'now ex' RAF base near to me and whenever we passed in the car when I was a child I would stare in awe at the Spitfire mounted in the air just like that one. Sadly it has now gone and the base closed and most hangars demolished. The barracks are still there but the parade ground is now covered in weeds and bushes. It makes me feel sad everytime I ride past it 😟


Unfortunately Biggin Hill would be quite a trek for you (although not impossible, I have ridden from SE London to E Lancashire in the past  ) . There is also a museum and chapel there but they are shut when I'm there. It is a functioning airport too with mainly private jets but occasional airshows are put on too.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jul 2020)

This mornings "coast to coast" Hayle to Marazion ... and on to Mousehole and back ...
23 miles with a few gentle ups and downs ....
Rain started as i got the bike out of the van ... and stopped as i returned ....


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I think age must be setting in as I struggled to push the pedals up only 'slight' gradients on my SS. Another tooth on the sprocket needed maybe. I thought as you got older you lost teeth not gained them


What gear ratio are you using? I have done several long forum rides in Cheshire on my SS. I use 52/19 and find that good for whizzing along, ok for slight uphills, and just about ok for the worst climbs that we encountered. I know that there are steep Cheshire climbs such as Swiss Hill and Mow Cop, but I wouldn't even attempt them on the SS!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2020)

A bit late as I've been offline a few days:

*Tuesday:* I got out in the afternoon to do a favourite route, which I've been avoiding since the Covid crisis started. I used the Raleigh and headed off to the Stiperstones and the Long Mynd.

The conditions were pretty good for cycling; overcast but pleasantly warm with little in the way of wind. I was on familiar roads to start with heading to Condover, Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley before turning south to Ploxgreen and the start of the climb to Snailbeach. This first bit all went well and I was finding the bike easy to spin along, although I was conscious of not pushing too hard with some big climbs to come. Approaching Ploxgreen I started catching a couple of mountainbikers but let them get ahead as I had my usual drink stop before the proper climbing starts. I encountered them again resting at Snailbeach where from the looks I think they may have tackled the climb a bit quick.

I carried on up the road to Crowsnest, Stiperstones village, Pennerley and The Bog and was really chuffed that the bike feels good on the climbs as well as on the flat. The visitor centre at The Bog was closed so no temptation to stop there, but it wasn't putting off other visitors as the nearby car park was practically full which is unusual. Further up the main carpark for the Stiperstones was actually full. Expecting places like this to be busy with visitors is the main reason I've been avoiding coming up here.

After a drink and a snack I dropped down into the Onny Valley, past The Bridges (the Horseshoe pub seemed to be doing a fairly good trade) and started the second big climb of the day up onto the Long Mynd via Ratlinghope. I did get held up a bit by some vehicles that were having difficulty passing one another on the narrow lane then turned right and the gradient ramped up. I plodded up this climb with a few stops to allow vehicles past (with the drivers looking surprised to see a cyclist up here) as far as Shooting Box where I turned right onto the gravel path for the summit at Pole Bank. It wasn't as busy up here as it had been at the Stiperstones and at Pole Bank there was loads of room to keep my distance from the couple of other people there. I chatted with one walker who is a regular visitor and told me how he has been avoiding Church Stretton after the parking problems when thousands of visitors descended on the place as the restrictions were eased.

Leaving the summit I initially dropped down on the Pole Cottage side then doubled back towards Boiling Well. I'd thought about heading down the Burway but not knowing how many visitors there would be on the more popular side of the hill made a quieter route seem the better option. I crossed Wild Moor and dropped down past High Park before taking a right for Plush Hill. It occured to me that following one of the bridleways to Gogbatch might be quite fun and this proved to be a good choice when I had it pretty much to myself.

Starting the homeward leg, the A49 was quite busy to cross. I headed through Hollyhurst, Longnor and Ryton, then at Condover decided that heading over Lyth Hill would be preferable as I'd spend less time crossing the A49 again.

40.2 miles at 12.6 mph average which I'm quite happy with. The bike felt excellent to ride and no discomfort this time.





At the old lead mine at Snailbeach.





Between Pennerley and The Bog.





The visitor centre at The Bog.





View from the Stiperstones.





Looking towards the Long Mynd as I descend from the Stiperstones.





Climbing up onto the Long Mynd. One of those rare photos where it does give a sense of how steep it is.





At the top. Looking towards the Wrekin from Pole Bank.





Descending High Park. As I stopped to take this pic three Red Kite were riding updraughts just by the group of trees ahead.





On the grassy bridleway to Gogbatch.





Back down in the valley on my way home. Although June and July have brought frequent showers there can't have been much volume in them as the fords on the old Roman road have dried up.

...............................................................................

*Wednesday: *Just a quick run anti-clockwise round my Acton Burnell loop using the knockabout bike to try out an experimental adjustment. Although my legs didn't feel too bad to start with after the ride round the hills I soon knew about it once trying to get this heavy lump moving. A couple of adjustments later things were going better but the Hawk feels so sluggish after the Raleigh.

Changing direction so that the wind was behind me at Longnor made a difference and it was a bit easier hustling the bike along but the climbs were still a bit slow. The A49 had been busier than expected at the start of the ride so I once again headed for the Lyth Hill route on the way back so as not to be too bothered by the traffic.

18.5 miles for this one at 14 mph average which is better than expected as I took the slow way home. I didn't stop for photos this time.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jul 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A bit late as I've been offline a few days:
> 
> *Tuesday:* I got out in the afternoon to do a favourite route, which I've been avoiding since the Covid crisis started. I used the Raleigh and headed off to the Stiperstones and the Long Mynd.
> 
> ...



That looks like one very uncomfortable saddle position with the nose up so high ... do you not suffer from blood supply problems to the perineum / testes ? I have to keep the nose of all my saddles at a negative angle to the seat back or i lose all blood supply to my bits ...


----------



## Jaykun85 (23 Jul 2020)

Sadly its raining here so I had the stupid idea to start a Virtual LEJOG ride I wonder how many days I will continue im not gonna push myself too much just a little starter ride to get me ready for the weeks ahead


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> That looks like one very uncomfortable saddle position with the nose up so high ... do you not suffer from blood supply problems to the perineum / testes ? I have to keep the nose of all my saddles at a negative angle to the seat back or i lose all blood supply to my bits ...


No, blood supply problems aren't the issue. What I find with the leather saddles is that they need to be nose up a notch or two otherwise I tend to keep sliding too far forward onto the nose and that *does *cause issues with the perinium. Possibly the camera angle is deceptive because what you see there is only 1 notch from level.


----------



## Old jon (23 Jul 2020)

A not very secret thing. I have a shopping bike, and as I took it out on Tuesday morning I noticed the back tyre on the fixed was flat. Very odd, ‘cos it had been put away fine the afternoon before. So, after shopping, out with the wheel, tube out and found a series of holes, three or four, along a ten or twelve millimetre length of tube. Look inside the tyre in the same area, and the surface there is breaking up. It is a Schwalbe Durano, more than 3600 miles old. So I scrapped it and fitted a new, unused spare. Which went on with no difficulty at all, there is usually need of a tyre lever for the last bit. Pleasant surprise.

And yesterday’s ride was different too. A few of us had a ride out for a meal and drinks in the evening, meeting up at Slaid Hill. And someone had worked out a good route, including one track, macadamed but not otherwise surfaced, that I had never ridden before. But that was later.

Away along Wyke Ridge Lane, and turn right to head to Scarcroft on Tarn Lane, changes to Syke Lane at the crossroads. Cross the A58 in Scarcroft onto Thorner Lane, this eventually meets Milner Lane just past Scarcroft Hall. Keep on to Holme Farm Lane and turn right, this takes me to another Thorner Lane, then the road of that name before reaching the outskirts of Bramham. Turn right onto Paradise Way. Left onto (I think) Toulston Lane then a right which leads back to Paradise Way just north of Bramham Crossroads.

From there to Aberford, one or two, or all, knew the pub was just over there to the right. But we wanted more miles. Honest. So all the way to Cattle Lane, mostly downhill, then to Barwick. Not quite as far as the maypole, turn right across the front of the church. This is Potterton Lane, ‘cos that is where it goes. We turned left onto Kiddal Lane, which meets the A64 and the pub. Food and drink adjournment, most enjoyable.

Leave the pub and ride east on the A64 to what seems to be called Mangrill Lane. Odd name, wonder what the history is. This is the track mentioned earlier, which ends at yet another Thorner Lane, if you turn right, or Bramham Road going left. To Thorner, the way we pedalled. Down the hill, one of our number turned off onto Milner Lane, in the direction of up. The rest turned right a bit further on, up Carr Lane to the A58, where I turned left leaving the group who were riding on to Shadwell and further.

This leaves me to ride back home past Roundhay Park’s spare gates and the clock at Oakwood. Then town centre and back over the Aire. Home was reached about 40 miles after leaving, with a big smile for a great evening. No map, no accurate mileage, my garthing tells me their servers are being maintained.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Jul 2020)

A recent thread discussing Sustrans routes got me to thinking that I'd not ridden any really serious miles on any of the NCNs, I'd merely dabbled locally. So I ordered a couple of Sustrans maps which came in the post yesterday, and this morning I took the train up to Huntingdon, with the intention of following NCN 12 all the way south to my home. A route of about 35 miles, or so I'd estimated. 

I rode west to Grafham Water on minor road and paved path, then south through Hail Weston towards St Neots, crossing a good few miles of really rough stony track that made me glad I wasn't on a road bike. At St Neots I fell out with the Sustrans route markers, getting lost for nearly 45 minutes around the town as NCN12 splits into many choices, and I ended up back where I started more than once. 




(Gravel path south of Grafham Water)





(Crossing the Great Ouse at St Neots)

I found my way back onto the "right" NCN12 and found myself heading a long way to the west of the A1, then south through Chawston. 








I rode on through Roxton, (finding what looked like a mushroom house for pixies) and then Great Barford. 








At Sandy, with the mileage already reading 25 thanks to a very circuitous route and some instances of poor signage, and with a long way to go until home, I worked out that the total for the day would likely be nearer mid 40s, so I bailed / wimped out at Sandy and let the train take the strain. 




(Community Hall at Sandy)

I'm going to have another go next week now I know most of the route better. 
25 miles total.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Jul 2020)

It was dull this evening and definitely had been an appropriate time for Cumberland Pie with veg and Apple Pie with custard, and then the local weather forecast, 21 degrees tomorrow. A quick scan of the fridge and the need for yet another shopping trip, and, through matter of elimination of where I had been recently, the ebike set forth to Asda in what where increasingly dark skies with a spot of moisture evident in the air. Maybe it was because I had left the cycling glasses behind but that quickly gave way with the sun breaking through.

At Asda put the ebike next to a Sheffield stand and locked its built in clamp to the rear wheel and then reached into a number of coat and rucksack pockets in search of my keys – nowhere to be found. So the weird sight of a D lock going into the rucksack rather than around the top tube and Sheffield stand.

It was a doubly quick ride home due to frozen food and the puzzle of where were the keys – still in the bike shed lock being the answer and the Defy still safely inside. 4.59 miles with 367ft up.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2020)

Another day on the bike for me. Just under 13 miles in very hot muggy weather. Not too much traffic either. The farmers have been busy getting the hay in as well


----------



## Old jon (24 Jul 2020)

Morning rides again, and it is bright, the barometer is rising, it must be time to ride the fixed somewhere and try out the new back tyre.

There are a lot of somewheres to choose from, anything in the Otley direction was the idea this morning. Almost an early start, so Office Lock and the towpath seems good. Leave this at Viaduct Road, ride up to Headingley and further up the A660, in the end staying on that road to Bramhope for the roadworks, an enjoyable bit of swervery when the traffic is light, as it was this morning. Up past the puritan chapel and for a change, straight on at the Dyneley Arms. I have not ridden down Leeds Road for some time.



And the plan was to cross the Wharfe and ride up Farnley Lane. So I followed the plan, just. The first steep bit was only just ridden up, slow indeed. After that the speed increased as the gradient decreased, a much better state of things. After going up, descent is the way. A bit of a fast one from Farnley, which is more noticeable on the fixed. Quite a workout. Cross the River Washburn, turn right and after one more right turn reach Pool after going back across the Wharfe.

Then turn right to go back to Otley. Pool Bank is straight on, and a bit steeper than Farnley Lane that I only just managed to pedal up. So, ride up the Leeds Road out of Otley, it always looks different in the opposite direction. Bramhope again, turn left for Kings Road and right at the top of that. Cross Adel dam, pass the church and return to the A660 for the long downhill through Headingley to Kirkstall.

Back to the towpath, still quiet along here. Onto Great Wilson Street from Water Lane, followed by a bit of ex industrial stuff before the last stretch home. I looked at the numbers on the garthing, guessing their servers would still be inoperative. So, to match the grin, just more than 36 miles and 1700 feet of riding uphill. Really good ride.


----------



## postman (24 Jul 2020)

Well today was going to be a pie ride,in memory of our friend and my neighbour Vernon.So a lovely ride to Otley where there are two of Vernon's favourite pie shops.Sadly both queues were massive.I did not want to wait.So i found my cafe and turned it in to a coffeeand walnut cake ride.Eccup res was as full as i have seen it in a long time.Otley Road at Bramhope is changing everytime i go past.There are now dry stone walls going up,and a fabulous lake next to the road.I wonder who will get the boating concession.All in all a super ride out.i am building up slowly.It's time to head out Wetherby way which is so flat.Rufforth and a nice cafe there methinks.


----------



## geocycle (24 Jul 2020)

Had another opportunity for a ride today. Headed into Ribble Valley via the Trough of Bowland, 95km with 1500m of up. I went over Newton Fell for the first time which was a steady climb then white knuckle descent into Waddington. Coffee stop in Clitheroe which was bustling with face masks. Quite cloudy in Bowland but stayed dry.


----------



## colly (24 Jul 2020)

I'm told it's going to be a wet weekend and as a result a  Before the Rains ride was called for.

Vague ideas of going north took me to Wyke via Moortown and Slaid Hill. A turn left took me to Harrogate Road where I hooked a right. Up to the gates and down Harewood Bank to cross the Wharfe. A couple of miles on and a left to the level crossing and the climb up to North Rigton. Surprisingly I got a personal best of 3.11 for the climb. Considering that I had a goal of 3.30 only six weeks ago I must be doing something right.
all the way up and past the Crag and a turn up Greenmires Lane. At the end of which I turned left, by mistake, my sense of direction must have stayed at home and so instead of making for Harrogate, Ripley, and Knaresborough I found myself rolling down past Leathley and into Pool in Wharefdale. 
Never mind, it's all good stuff, and so after the bridge and mini roundabout I turned right up Old Pool Bank. It's a stiff little climb but well worth the effort. Some great views especially on a bright sunny July day:











Two thirds of the way up it crosses the Leeds Road and carries on right up to the outskirts of Bramhope which means........one can turn left and hare all the way back down on Pool Bank. 
Crossing the bridge again it was a right hand turn to Castley which has some nice views of the Arthington Viaduct and next time I am that way I'll stop and take some pics.
Through Weeton and Dunkeswick and a swift left and a right on Harrogate Road took me towards Kirkby Overblow and also Netherby and the climb up to Chapel Hill:







Chapel Hill is on the way to nowhere and so it must be a great place to have a house. Quiet? Oh yes.
Sicklinghall and Wetherby were next in line and I stopped for some pics of The Wetherby Ings, only to find my phone didn't want to cooperate. So another time perhaps.
Back towards home on the A58 and a left up Jewitt Lane and on towards Bramham. A loop around there and back the way I had come and into Thorner, up Sandbanks, Bramley Grange and Roberts your mother's brother..........I was home.

Altogether 50.7 miles and 3740ft of upness. A ride that made itself up as it went along. Which is often the case.






(https://ridewithgps.com/53029351)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jul 2020)

Off-road foray to the local country park with the kids and friends including two loops of the lake.

Distance: 28.50 km Elev Gain: 189 m Time: 2h 27m

Daughter fuelled with Jelly Babies and Haribo + Son fuelled by Dairy Milk = Successful ride with no moaning

Look out for my future help book, _Bribery AKA How To Successfully Raise Kids, The Moaning-Free Way_


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2020)

Last day off work until next Friday and the weather forecast all week has had today being bright sunshine & light winds so I planned another ride around the Norfolk/Suffolk border area starting out in Diss. However I got the bike out of the shed this morning to be greeted by a passing shower and, although it was warm, the sun never came out until I got home and was mostly like this (from near the Wyken vinyards)





Starting out in Diss and then heading through mostly open countryside to Wortham, Burgate, Gislingham and Walsham le Willows and then north through Bardwell




Eventually ending up on the only 'A' road of the day for a fast run up to Euston where I turned off and back onto the preferred quieter roads and what turned out to be one of the best parts of the day - a lovely tree lined stretch on the Rushford road...




...followed by the mixed woodland & open heath area of Knettishall Heath ending up in Hopton. 
Somewhere in this area there must have been some form of classic/vintage motorbike rally judging by the amount of BSAs, Triumphs and similar vintage bikes I saw, but the two Honda 4s in one of the groups were a bit out of place. Out of Hopton and up to Garboldisham and East Harling and Kenninghall, across to Banham and finally the run back down to Diss through Winfarthing and Shelfanger to complete another enjoyable day's riding. https://www.strava.com/activities/3808293461


----------



## JPBoothy (25 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Unfortunately Biggin Hill would be quite a trek for you (although not impossible, I have ridden from SE London to E Lancashire in the past  ) . There is also a museum and chapel there but they are shut when I'm there. It is a functioning airport too with mainly private jets but occasional airshows are put on too.


I remember those great Airshows on the tv with commentary from Raymond Baxter, although that may have been at Farnborough rather than Biggin Hill. I love the old planes (and most old things really) as they had so much character.


----------



## JPBoothy (25 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> What gear ratio are you using? I have done several long forum rides in Cheshire on my SS. I use 52/19 and find that good for whizzing along, ok for slight uphills, and just about ok for the worst climbs that we encountered. I know that there are steep Cheshire climbs such as Swiss Hill and Mow Cop, but I wouldn't even attempt them on the SS!


I have tried a few but have currently settled on a 46/17.. The bike came with an 18 fitted which I found to be a bit too 'spinney' so I dropped to a 16 which I stuck with for about 6mths before my knees begged me to go up a tooth to the 17. It is quite a nice gear really once you get past that initial push off from standing still. I have kept with the 46t large ring because it seemed unnecessary expense to change that until I have to.. However, if I do decide to convert my CAADX to a SS (as it is probably just a whim that will pass) then I will likely go for something a bit more easy going (18t) as it is likely to be the bike for just bobbing around (shops/pub/cafe) on rather than rides of any great length. The trails would be best kept for my other Disc/Drop bar CAADX really.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

The plan was for a trip out with my brother, but unfortunately something cropped up that required his attention so that plan fell flat. I ended up heading out on my own again and chose a tried and tested route for convenience: Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna and back via Condover.

I was using the Galaxy and this was its first proper run since tweaking the gears, which shifted so nicely I didn't think about it until about halfway round - it would be good if that has completely sorted the issue. I'd also tweaked the saddle (yes, I know, _again_) after finding a setup that seems to suit me on the Raleigh. This needed stops for further adjustment before reaching Longnor but was good after that and with a tailwind I was going well through Frodesley to Acton Burnell and slowly catching a guy also going well on a road bike. I didn't quite manage it though before my next turning came up.

From Cound Moor I got some good speed up along the long straight until having to pull in to allow a vehicle past, then sweeping through the bends on the way to Cressage I felt an insect go up the leg of my shorts followed by a sting on the side of my thigh. It was a bee and didn't half smart. On the plus side; the brakes on this bike work pretty well when needing to come to a sudden halt.

Pressing on again it didn't hurt too badly on the way into Cressage but throbbed a bit on the climb out of the valley the other side. Consequently I don't think I was particularly quick up the climb through Eaton Constantine, although some nice figures were showing on the speedo when the road levelled out a bit. The descent along Bluebell Lane was quite fast and I don't think I dropped below 20mph until the next crossroads. I took the longer way to Withington and turned back into the wind which brought things back to normal through Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses an back to Condover. I opted for the direct route back and while the wind direction suited it, the amount of traffic on the A49 meant a long wait for a gap I coud get out into.

34.3 miles at a very pleasing 16 mph moving average despite everything. The sting is quite sore and itchy today.

Only a couple of snapshots this time:





It's still July and I've already seen the first ripe blackberries of the season. I tried a couple and they were tasty.





On the old bridge at Atcham.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I have tried a few but have currently settled on a 46/17.. The bike came with an 18 fitted which I found to be a bit too 'spinney' so I dropped to a 16 which I stuck with for about 6mths before my knees begged me to go up a tooth to the 17. It is quite a nice gear really once you get past that initial push off from standing still. I have kept with the 46t large ring because it seemed unnecessary expense to change that until I have to.. However, if I do decide to convert my CAADX to a SS (as it is probably just a whim that will pass) then I will likely go for something a bit more easy going (18t) as it is likely to be the bike for just bobbing around (shops/pub/cafe) on rather than rides of any great length. The trails would be best kept for my other Disc/Drop bar CAADX really.


Your 46/17 is very close to my 52/19 (only about 1% difference). I would find a lower gear nicer for climbs but too spinney on the local valley roads where I do much of my SS riding.


----------



## gavgav (25 Jul 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> The plan was for a trip out with my brother, but unfortunately something cropped up that required his attention so that plan fell flat. I ended up heading out on my own again and chose a tried and tested route for convenience: Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna and back via Condover.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jul 2020)

What a glorious day Friday was or at least until I had chance to think about going out on a bike, the sky started to look a bit iffy and then 15 mins later it was that dark it was tempting to switch the house lights on, so on the indoor trainer watching GCN.
Saturday was dry despite the weather forecast, aside from a heavy downpour during the morning, and as the wind was forecast to decrease in the evening a 7pm ride on the Defy around the Beckwithshaw Norwood Penny Pot circuit, and via the summit of Otley Road in a new PR and another onto Beckwithshaw passing en route a pannier laden hybrid rider.
The wind seemed to have inconveniently mustered all its strength form a noticeable cross headwind on the drag up to Little Armscliffe, during which I passed two mountain bikers, and remainded an annoyance until I turned east for the second fastest time this year along Penny Pot; unusually without seeing another cyclist (just the hybrid and MTB riders seen the whole ride). By passing through the local country park had the first long down grade approach home for some months.
15.58 miles @ 13.8mph avg, 1010ft climbed.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jul 2020)

65 miles in total to Mddleton Hall with the club sunday crew, another strong rider turned up today who rides at a national level so he basically towed us around with my lungs on the floor and hes just ticking over !
https://www.strava.com/activities/3814428272


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jul 2020)

A strange ride today. I headed out down to Noss Mayo and along the coast road. Through Ermington and into Ivybridge. As I headed to the moor it started to rain, I had no jacket. 

I ended up riding through Plympton, Saltram and the Barbican. I had a flat white and a lemon cannoli.

A spin round the Hoe, and home. My Garmin died about 5 miles from the end. Just about 40 miles.


----------



## Donger (26 Jul 2020)

A great 44.8 mile ride for me today. A club ride across the Severn, taking in every quiet little side road that approached the river at the opposite bank to my usual stamping ground. Minsterworth Church, Rodley Sands and The Strand (near Westbury-on-Severn) all made the subject of little riverbank detours before we headed off into the hills along beautiful little lanes via Flaxley, Blaisdon and Longhope.

Today's big hill was at Longhope, up the A4136 through Little London. Our route planner (@KingswayRider ) had plotted a little beast of an optional detour up a side lane called Old Lane at this point .... I dipped out and chugged my way up the main road instead. As we passed the side road, I caught sight of the lane I was avoiding and knew instantly I'd made a good call. The kind of wall a lizard would struggle up . One by one, all the others except for @KingswayRider ground their way past me, having aborted their attempts on the wall. I got to the meeting place a few seconds behind the last of the others, and @KingswayRider had somehow got there before me. I suspect EPO.

After another couple of little detours down side roads, there followed a painstakingly sanitised cafe stop at Birdwood Garden Centre, then we headed home via Two Mile Lane, Highnam and the bridge at Over. Apart from what I took to be a deliberate ridiculously close pass on the Bristol Road in Quedgeley near the end of the ride, this was another thoroughly enjoyable club outing. Apparently Garmin was down, so ...I think they'll find... none of the others' rides counted. My "Flatnav" and Halfords trip computer were fine, so my 44 miler does count, and gets me over my 250 mile target for the month.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## cyberknight (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## wafter (26 Jul 2020)

The end of another pitiful week for rides; thanks to the usual distractions / weather / feeling crap for various reasons.

Went out for a fasted ride before breakfast today as I figured I'd had enough on yesterday's carb binge. The brief was simply to get out and see where I ended up, heading out past the indoor pool to assess its state (still closed), then a bit of cross-country to one of the usual roads.

After a bit of rain the gravel bits were still fine but I found the slimy surface of the mud tracks reasonably terrifying on the fat slick tyres; panic setting in every time I slid down into a rut - tramlining due the tyre's inability to ride back up the slippery sides amid the constant fear of the front washing out from beneath me..

Once back on tarmac I headed down through Abingdon, Culham and out the other side of Didcot for the first time on two wheels. The scenery was stunning; flatish but rolling with the Ridgway visible in the distance; separated by many wheat fields and some forboding clouds (apologies for the quality of the pics - the phone has really outdone itself on this occasion and the dodgy colour balance makes it look more grim than it was):












Riding into Cholsey felt more like entering a village in the south of France from the nice old farm buildings, church and surrounding environment:







The church:







Hunting for somewhere in particular I headed south out of Cholsey, up a bit of a hill and then back in again on a slightly different tack. Again the scenery remained fantastic, with the dramatic difference beween the blue sky and selection of white and fluffy, as well as grey and ominous clouds only adding to the atmosphere. Fap knows why this one's come out tiny..







Cholsey sticks in my mind as the nearest town to what used to be Fair Mile asylum; a glorious gothic Victorian mental health facility that closed in 2003. Unlike many similar buildings that have sadly been left to decay or torn down since care in the community made them arguably redundant, Fair Mile has been redeveloped; and pretty sympathetically too.

Some of the more modern structures on the outskirts of the facility have been demolished to make way for a load of not-utterly-terrible red boxes, while the bulk of the main complex remains intact, renovated and now repurposed as flats or presumably business premises.

First stop was the chapel, which was still mothballed:







The admin block at the front of the complex:







One of the converted wings with the chimney of the incinerator behind it:







Finally the entrance to the "Great Hall":







For all the crimes against healthcare committed by the Victorians you can't argue with some of the reasoning that gave rise to these glorious gothic behemoths - that the poor and mentally ill should be provided with facilities to aid their recuperation; which usually included stipulations for open spaces, fresh air, exercise and nature - things that Fair Mile had in abundance and the existing site has largely retained 

Next to the great hall was a nice information board with a brief history from the Berkshire Record Office; who have some more info on the facility here if anyone's interested. It was really nice to be back (the last time was creeping around with a camera after it had closed), and see what a largely decent job has been made of the redevelopment.


After this unplanned visit I headed back to the city through Wallingford, which like Cholsey plays host to some really nice old achitecture 

I saw many cyclists out including some uncharacteristically friendly rodies (aswell as plenty of the more usual type), and almost got through the whole ride wthout feeling the need to hurl verbal abuse at an idiot; this dashed on the final leg through Oxford when some bloke decided to cross the road without paying any attention; walking across me and causing an oncoming moped to swerve onto my side of the road 

Despite the journey being largely sedate my legs were aching somewhat by the time I got back, having covered a shade under 44 miles and 1000ft at 13.4mph and 116bpm. Knackered now but it was good to get out


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jul 2020)

Lots of cycle paths, some gravel, lots of B roads and 2 coffee stops!
44.95 miles with an average of 15.8 mph.


----------



## Mark pallister (26 Jul 2020)

V windy this morning making it all right hard work 😓 
but pleasant up the Northumbrian coast


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Jul 2020)

A gentle SW wind so a clockwise route today – I’ll let the wind carry me NE while my legs warm up, then I’ll tack S against the wind, and finally return home with the wind on my back. 

15 effortless kilometres through Pont Ruelland and up to Gaël. Then I picked up the V3 link (a signed cycle route that forms the central part of Brittany’s V3 Voie Verte) and I headed S towards St Léry and Mauron. Onto the surfaced cycle path in Mauron and a further 13km to Trégadoret. Off onto the road over the Yvel’s flood plain and up into Loyat. A right by the church and up onto the ‘high road’ through Kerbois. Down through Kersamson and onto the D13 into Guilliers. Then the back road to Evriguet and home via St Brieuc-de-Mauron. 

A pleasant 60km/three-hour ride through some very pretty countryside. 

A couple of cyclists on the V3 link








Looking towards the Forêt de Paimpont from the V3 link






The centre of St Léry


----------



## Old jon (26 Jul 2020)

Another ride out in company this morning, away I went in changeable weather to meet half a dozen others by the Dexter and we pedalled off to Scarcroft along Wike Ridge Lane and Tarn Lane.

Across the A58 and head towards Milner Lane and its junction with Holme Farm Lane. And then the navigation becomes clever indeed. We turned onto what became Jewitt Lane, but I did not know that till we reached Compton Lane. And instead of descending to Collingham we turned right, to find an interesting track. This provided a choice of three ruts to ride in, I chose the smoothest most of the time.

And breathed a sigh of relief when we reached Wattle Syke roundabout. Down the hill to Wetherby, right handed around the outskirts and the chief navigator took us to a bike track to Thorpe Arch. Another new one for me, and a very nice bit of travelling too. A stop to refuel was most welcome at this point. And then memory has hiccupped. We rode along Bar Lane, off the A659, to Clifford. But before that we must have crossed back over the River Wharfe, and I cannot remember a bridge. Maybe we flew.

And Clifford provided a road I have ignored for a long time, a steeper approach to Bramham. Good to gasp and pant a bit. Out of Bramham, heading for Thorner but turn right onto Thorner Lane, which does not go there. It does go to Milner Lane which we followed to errr, Thorner Lane but a different one. Scarcroft next and more rising road to reach the Dexter again, where the whole adventure had started. Home was reached a few easy miles later, yet again I read the numbers on the garthing which told me forty four miles of riding and an impressive (to me) 1981 feet of going up. Smile time for a very good ride indeed.


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Jul 2020)

Friday was a Fridays/FNRTTC 'Fen Bridges' outing to Kings Lynn and back from Ely,organised and led by Claire (aka lucretiamyreflection).

6 in total and a mild night with rain and a good old Fen headwind on the way back.

Some photos(only 1 bridge in them);

Denver Sluice






The steed by Whitefriars gate,Kings Lynn





Stopping by Art Deco garage(now a tool hire shop) and South Gate in Lynn;







Riding out of Lynn






Marshland St James old railway station







Bridge over the river Delph







Think the conversation was "So will we be too early for coffee and pastries? Thankfully answer was no so a double espresso from Silver Oak coffee and a kanelbullar cinnamon pastry from Grain Culture was very much enjoyed.






https://www.strava.com/activities/3810117071


----------



## Cavalol (26 Jul 2020)

Smidge under 35 miles today. Millennium Path to Parkgate on the old Cube Peloton. Met a mate from work couple of miles from mine and off we went. Not as hot as we initially thought it would be, but 'no jacket required'. Came back along the river ,(Dee) into town, found a Motorcross place I'd not seen before so watched for 5 minutes or so as various youths and men were razzing round. The two stroke bikes seemed far more fun and dare I say better round the track. Abandoned (probably broken down then vandalised, or more likely stolen) Skoda, a freight train at Hawarden station and some interesting birds (egrets, hawk, buzzard etc) and good bomb up Sandy Lane hill on the way back. Bike struggling to stay on biggest chain wheel, but fine on the middle so will get it to the brilliant LBS (Bren Bikes) when I get chance.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Jul 2020)

Col du Sanetsch from Sion, with two of the boys. 

60km, 2150m climbing. 

Perfick*




*Except no col sign at the summit, an *outrageous* omission!

Oh, and some bonus gentians at the summit


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Jul 2020)

I met Andy G in Ludlow. He had sorted out a route based on an old SHC one. So we would be guaranteed some superb scenic riding. We were not disappointed. Rain was about but we managed to dodge most of it. Just a bit of wet road for a short time. We found a lovely spot and sat on a convenient log for our picnic. Lots of Buzzards, half a dozen Red Kites, a Raven, some Bullfinches and several singing Yellowhammers. Lovely outing. 66 smiles.


----------



## KingswayRider (26 Jul 2020)

Donger said:


> Club ride number seven of the year today ..... four months after club ride number six. Great to be back out there with friends on a group ride again. Eight of us turned up this morning, so we made the obvious split of three intermediates and five on the social ride. Most of us on the social ride took one look at the profile of today's 42 mile ride, (650m of climbing and two big hills and a couple of short but very steep ones), and worried whether we were up to it. In the end, we were very well matched and we all made it up to Selsley via Middleyard comfortably. After a fast descent into Stroud, we then almost immediately took on Dudbridge Hill, Walkley Hill and Butterrow Hill all in one continuous climb, before following the high road along the South side of the valley to Brimscombe. Brilliant views across the valley all the way, and very little traffic. Three of us got off and pushed when shocked by a short but brutal little climb just around a dark corner in the woods and just before the final descent.
> 
> After a great little outdoor cafe stop on a river bank near Brimscombe, it was back across the main road and up yet again to follow the high road back along the opposite side of the valley and into Stroud along Thrupp Lane. This time, all the great views of houses along the hillside were of the road we had just taken in the opposite direction, and I couldn't help feeling quite impressed that we had all done it. By the time we got back, I'm guessing we were about an hour behind the Intermediates. A shame we didn't see them at the cafe stop. According to a lady on the next table, @KingswayRider and the others had only just left when we got there.
> 
> ...


Cracking ride...


----------



## KingswayRider (26 Jul 2020)

Donger said:


> Took another beasting on the club ride today. Only 35 miles but, (to mix my metric and imperial measurements once again), 565m of climbing, much of it steep. We headed off through Stroud and along the Bath Road towards Nailsworth, turning up Culver Hill to take the high road along the valley edge through Amberley and Theescombe. I was the one at the back for most of the climbing, so I wasn't able to stop and take any photos of the fantastic scenery, but it was all very enjoyable.
> 
> After descending into Nailsworth, the next bit was up, up, then up again through Shortwood and Horsley to Nympsfield .... and most of it just about on my gradient limit. I got off and pushed a couple of times, but it was all worth it for the views. Another great route created by @KingswayRider . The reward for all the climbing was a swooshing 1.5 mile descent down Frocester Hill, with great views of the Severn down below in the distance, and a great little social stop in Jim and Lisa's garden in Frocester. Tea and cakes were wolfed down before our flattish return via Frampton and Elmore. Another great club ride.
> 
> Cheers, _Donger._


Sorry about the steep bits...some nice little lanes made it worthwhile.


----------



## KingswayRider (26 Jul 2020)

Donger said:


> A great 44.8 mile ride for me today. A club ride across the Severn, taking in every quiet little side road that approached the river at the opposite bank to my usual stamping ground. Minsterworth Church, Rodley Sands and The Strand (near Westbury-on-Severn) all made the subject of little riverbank detours before we headed off into the hills along beautiful little lanes via Flaxley, Blaisdon and Longhope.
> 
> Today's big hill was at Longhope, up the A4136 through Little London. Our route planner (@KingswayRider ) had plotted a little beast of an optional detour up a side lane called Old Lane at this point .... I dipped out and chugged my way up the main road instead. As we passed the side road, I caught sight of the lane I was avoiding and knew instantly I'd made a good call. The kind of wall a lizard would struggle up . One by one, all the others except for @KingswayRider ground their way past me, having aborted their attempts on the wall. I got to the meeting place a few seconds behind the last of the others, and @KingswayRider had somehow got there before me. I suspect EPO.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you were all doing up the main road in Longhope - I'd started last & took the longer & steep option, climbed higher & descended back to the main road before anyone made the top. I'd done 25 miles & 200m of climbing before the start of the club ride (17.5mph ave), then enjoyed a sociable potter around the route (& detours), finishing up with 65.5 miles & 662 m ascent. Good company as ever. That close pass was definitely deliberate - swerved inwards with no need to given we were on the white lane that borders the left turn lane, with two lanes straight on, which is where he went too. All I got was 57 plate red VW...makes me think about having a camera - but need one that will last multiple hours.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jul 2020)

Another day watching the trees opposite breakdancing a bit too much. The wind seemed a bit less by 7pm so another early evening ride. Double yesterdays number of cyclists seen, six and all in the first couple of miles. Intent was to go to Menwith one way or another and back on Penny Pot, but heading to and through Hampsthwaite to the west the sky was full of dark clouds. A quick change of plan and up the eastern Clint Bank in a new PR. North to Burnt Yates Crossroads and east down Whipley Bank matching my best time for the third time, maybe need to touch the brakes a bit less. Along the Ripley bypass and beyond Killinghall the wind did not seem too bad as I headed upgrade still on the big ring, but then as elevation increased the wind gathered and the front mech got changed. Five minutes from home it started drizziing but then stopped rather than being followed by a downpour.
11.34 miles@13.8mph avg 866ft climbed


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Jul 2020)

I normally try to do longer rides on Mondays but as the weather forecast for tomorrow is for heavy rain most of the day I went today instead in the sunshine. A route was planned to hopefully avoid the packs of motorbikes that have suddenly appeared. I started off to Northwood, turning towards Bettisfield, Welshampton, Breadon Heath, Coptiviney, Ellesmere with lots of cars parked on Swan Hill to avoid paying to park the other side of the Mere, Lee, Hordley, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields, Baschurch, Eyton, Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton, English Frankton, Brown Heath finding a slightly lost looking lady cyclist who I was able to reassure that she was going in the direction she had hoped to get to Tetchill, into Loppington, Wolverley and home. Lots of cyclists, horse riders and dog walkers about and succeeded in avoiding the motorbikes. 33.6 miles @16.1mph.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jul 2020)

KingswayRider said:


> makes me think about having a camera - but need one that will last multiple hours.


The two issues are how long a battery lasts and now much you can record on a sd card. The latter can be lengthened by recording at a lower resolution. With spare batteries and sd cards multiple hours should not be a problem, and a battery charging block connected to a powerbank in, for example, a top tube bag, will allow batteries to be recharged on the go. My 4k camera has a battery life of around 75 mins and at full resolution a 64mb sd card lasts 2hrs21.


----------



## PatrickPending (26 Jul 2020)

My ride yesterday - the 50Km challenge ride... was my only available day to do it so although rain was on the forecast I set out - 50K in no rain so I decided to make it 100...

Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Cosby - Dunton Basset - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Shilton - Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall- Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall (again)-Pailton - Monks Kirby (then another loop to coal pit lane and back down again - purely to add 7k) - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Kimcote - Bruntingthorpe -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 107K in total

Of course just after leaving Easenhall (approx 70K in) it poured down. So I got soaked - still nice ride - was even complemented on my bike - didn't quite catch what the person was riding, possibly another Burls Ti frame.

First ride in about 5 weeks too so I'm feeling it still haha


----------



## JPBoothy (27 Jul 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Smidge under 35 miles today. Millennium Path to Parkgate on the old Cube Peloton. Met a mate from work couple of miles from mine and off we went. Not as hot as we initially thought it would be, but 'no jacket required'. Came back along the river ,(Dee) into town, found a Motorcross place I'd not seen before so watched for 5 minutes or so as various youths and men were razzing round. The two stroke bikes seemed far more fun and dare I say better round the track. Abandoned (probably broken down then vandalised, or more likely stolen) Skoda, a freight train at Hawarden station and some interesting birds (egrets, hawk, buzzard etc) and good bomb up Sandy Lane hill on the way back. Bike struggling to stay on biggest chain wheel, but fine on the middle so will get it to the brilliant LBS (Bren Bikes) when I get chance.
> View attachment 538222
> 
> 
> ...


I passed the Skoda myself recently and my mate kindly pointed out that it was still newer than my car. That is a nice route that I do myself occasionally but will sometimes vary it by crossing to the other side of the Wirral for the return journey via Port Sunlight and Eastham etc.. A bit busier with traffic though


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jul 2020)

A rainy windy day in South Devon turned out breezy and muggy. An extended Battisborough loop. I saw a nice herd of orange elephants... South Devon cattle 

18

https://www.strava.com/activities/3821328030


----------



## pjd57 (27 Jul 2020)

Mrs asked me last night if Killearn was too far for me to go to pick up something she wanted to buy on Marketplace.
Google said 13 miles, so I said I would go this morning and arranged to be there for 11.
Woke up to monsoon type rain but got the old hybrid out anyway , as I needed the pannier for the parcel.

Decided against a couple of the back roads out to Strathblane in case they were flooded .
So going on the A81 added another mile or so.
Normally it's quite a scenic route with views of the Campsie hills but they vanished under very low clouds and mist.

Got to Killearn on time then struggled to read the address as the paper was mush , my glasses steamed up when I put them on and took ages to get my phone to work as rain kept hitting the screen.
But I managed eventually.
Run home was fine even though the roads were covered in surface water.
The climbs around Strathblane seemed much easier just ticking over with the hybrids gears compared to my other bike.

Home soaked but happy


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Jul 2020)

The weather forecast was correct for a change and it was definitely raining this morning so after a trip to Shrewsbury, where it wasn’t raining, for pet supplies ( in the car) it was starting to clear when we got home although there was a lot of water on the roads. I waited for a bit for the roads to dry as the sun made an appearance and set off to Northwood. It started raining again but not too heavy so I carried on as there are lots of opportunities to cut it short if the rain got heavier to Hollinswood, Fenns Bank, Alkington, Tilstock with the usual pothole dodging required, turned off at Steel Heath to CotonWood, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank Horton then home. 20.6 miles @15.5mph, another wet, muddy and windy ride and didn’t see anyone else out.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Jul 2020)

Monday just before 7pm, the rain had stopped but the wind had not dropped much so for a very brief moment the thought of using the car crossed my mind but soon the ebike was heading to Morrisons. Low battery again so opted to take the shortest sensible route, not the shortest which would involve walking the bike over a footbridge over the railway and also using too much of the busiest part of the A59. The outbound ride was mainly done on minimum or no assistance. It did mean a long doze at set of traffic lights to cross the A59, which as typical had gone red-green-red as I approached. Had a Morrisons Fiver to spend; £4.10 said the checkout
Retraced largely the outbound route with a sight deviation due to a one way street to avoid the outbound TLs but having to encounter a different set which actually went to green as I reached them
On the return the wind was defiantly strong and mid assistance was needed to make any sensible level of forwards motion. This quickly ran the battery down and approaching the final climb for the first time a red warning light appeared on the battery control panel Still had enough juice to cope with maximum assistance on the climb 8.6 miles with 558ft up.


----------



## GetFatty (28 Jul 2020)

Posted in completely the wrong thread initially. Went somewhere different to check out possible winter routes ie treated roads. Good ride to Gravesend, some nice hills. Traffic a bit meh on the way back but bearable


----------



## Saracenlad (28 Jul 2020)

Just back from our shortest loop ride from home. Exactly 6 miles:- The Gildingwells Loop. The wind was truly horrendous. Against us travelling south from home and against us travelling North on return. Good 30 minute shakedown and we beat the two winds. Yay.


----------



## Old jon (28 Jul 2020)

Last Sunday someone had mentioned riding to Knaresborough. What a very good idea! thought some, including me. Lets do that. Herewith the story.

Meet up at the Dexter. Ride away on Wike Ridge Lane, all the way to Wike, turn left to reach the A61 and turn right there. In Harewood, turn left more or less opposite the pub. I did know of the footpath around the grounds (?)/ estate (??), walked it a few times. First time on a bike, down the hill to the good old A659. Go back to the A61 and turn left for Harewood Bridge and the climbing road to the right turn for Kirkby Overblow. And in the village, turn left.

The route then meanders twixt Follifoot and Pannal on the way past Calcutt to find the top of Beryl Burton, the cycleway leads down to the bridge at Knaresborough. We crossed that surprisingly busy bridge and turned right to ride downstream. Oh, it’s the River Nidd by the way. Reach the B6164, turn right and after crossing the river again turn right for a munch stop on the south bank. A very nice spot, the café did us well.

Back to the B road and turn for Wetherby via Little Ribston and North and Kirk Deightons. The Nidd is behind us now, head out of Wetherby to Linton and cross the River Wharfe there. This had been crossed earlier at Harewood Bridge. And the route surprised me, climb Jewitt Lane next. Surprised and almost stopped me, it felt well steep this afternoon. But once at the top there is that gorgeous road with views in all directions. East Rigton next followed by more of the same, along to Milner Lane and take the right turn to Scarcroft.

The road climbs out of Scarcroft, past the golf course, elevation increase all the way back to the Dexter. A short stop there for a chat outside, and then we went our separate ways. For me, mostly down hill, a pleasant end to a very pleasant ride. By the time I reached home I had ridden 52 miles and climbed 2900 feet, one heck of a lot for me. Big grin made bigger when I saw the elevation pic, I was ten metres below sea level for one stretch!


----------



## wafter (28 Jul 2020)

Went out pre-breakfast for eggs, ended up doing a big anti-clockwise loop starting at about 11 O'clock on the face. This meant that I was probably lulled into a false sense of security by the not inconsiderable NW-ish wind on the way out and got hammered on the way back (which also included some sustained climbing). On the up-side the grey overhead gradually gave way to some sun as the ride progressed and I missed any rain worth mentioning.

No pics and not a lot to report.. encountered a few other cyclists of the usual variable temperiment, got screwed over while turning right by a van driver coming the other way; who upon seeing my signal just got slower and slower as we both approached the junction; without making it known that he intended me to cross in front of him so I ended up slightly overshooting to allow me to turn in behind him 

Also made the mistake of tackling an off-road ascent out by Garsington for the second time; not recognising it's potential hell from the last. Ended up having to get off and push for a bit as the slick rear tyre simply wasn't cutting it on the slippery grass of the steepest 10%+ section.

In numbers I managed 56 miles and 1300ft at 14.2mph and 122bpm for around 2100kcal burned. Not sure exactly why but this ride has absolutely destroyed me, despite being an unremarkable length and exertion level. I'm utterly exhausted for some reason and my quads and knees were ruined on the last bit; to the extent that I really didn't think I had anything left.

My diet's not been good recently so it could be an allergy / inflammation issue (would explain the knees), might be due to having eaten nowt for 12hrs before going out (although I've had no issue with fasted rides before, albeit from a low-carb springboard) or maybe I've picked up a dose of the 'rona


----------



## JPBoothy (28 Jul 2020)

After discovering that my metal up & over garage door was starting to get a bit 'wobbly' because the braces on the back had un-bonded themselves from the door itself, I set off to Chester to buy a pop rivet gun to repair it. There were quite a few people around but I managed to avoid most roads and stretch the 10ml round trip out to about 25mls by using bike paths/tracks etc.. I'm still struggling to load photos though so at least I won't bore you with my photos of an empty race course and people rowing on the choppy River Dee. The only negative of my ride 'in addition to the wind' was that I managed to scrape my new bar tape that has only been on for 2 days


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Jul 2020)

First ride for nearly 2 weeks due to lots of work which needed to be cleared... good to get out in the strong wind- gusting to 26mph on the way home- so a big grin cycling along as fast as I could in total calm!

Just over 25 miles round the Whalton, Belsay, Stamfordham anti-clockwise circle to get the wind assistance home!


----------



## gavgav (28 Jul 2020)

Out after working, on a distinctly autumnal feeling evening, despite it being July, for a ride over to Dad’s.

Back towards the beginning of Lockdown, in April, my Brother, his Girlfriend and I, began a virtual LEJOG, with them using their exercise bike and me out on the roads. It gave us something to focus on and during some very dark days, it certainly kept me going, to the point that I put in some record mileage months, doing lots of rides of around 1 to 1&1/2 hours. I completed the distance this evening, in around 3&1/2 months, less riding recently, than those first couple of months.

It was hard work, mostly into the wind through Meole, Nobold, Hook a Gate and Annscroft, where I eventually had a tailwind as I turned towards Stapleton. Only thing to note was a boy racer pass me, in a bright orange Peugeot 306, with the most ridiculous attempt at a sporty exhaust, which sounds like a dying wasp! As I passed through Exfords Green, he was parked outside a house there, so I had another chuckle to myself.

Also, they’ve surface dressed all the way from Exfords Green to the Chatford turn off, which is really annoying and care needs to be taken where the gravel has pooled in places.

I had a half hour chat to Dad and then set back out, through Gonsal and Condover, where there was a “Road Closed Ahead” sign at the Cross. It was only on the side and so I hoped that it would be past the turn I needed, which was indeed just the case, as I turned down Lyons Lane, with the closure being straight after that turn.

Had the wind behind me again, along Lyons Lane, so I set 3 new PB’s on Strava segments and reeled in a chap who was clearly cycling back from work, in his overalls, with a friendly exchange as I overtook him, with him saying “I though I heard a fast hum coming up from behind”. I rarely get called fast!!

Final section was through Betton Abbots and back into the wind for the final stretch home, having done 14.93 miles at 13.6mph avg


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 Jul 2020)

Quick sunset ride on the old beast, along the coast path, back along the sea front and then finally back in the garden.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jul 2020)

Thought it was going to be another case of ebike v the wind this evening to and from Sainsburys but it turned out to be smidge less strong this evening so not as battery eating today, although crossing the Stray on the return with a crosswind blowing across the open space was verging on having to point the bike away from straight forward to go straight forward. Amazingly got everything I went for but pity the next customer. 9.43 miles 645ft up.


----------



## JPBoothy (28 Jul 2020)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Quick sunset ride on the old beast, along the coast path, back along the sea front and then finally back in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 538525
> 
> ...


Nice photographs. Where is it?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Nice photographs. Where is it?


Thanks. Blue Anchor, West Somerset, nestled between the sea and Exmoor.


----------



## Saracenlad (29 Jul 2020)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Quick sunset ride on the old beast, along the coast path, back along the sea front and then finally back in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 538525
> 
> ...


Lovely photo's. Thanks.


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Jul 2020)

Coast to Coast via Connor Downs .... Lovely morning warm and dry at 0700hrs ....
19 mile bimble ......







Hayle Copperhouse Pool


----------



## JPBoothy (29 Jul 2020)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Thanks. Blue Anchor, West Somerset, nestled between the sea and Exmoor.


Aha, I thought it looked familiar! We have stayed at the Holiday park there twice and we loved it. To have a Steam train passing through 'which we rode on too' was fantastic. I used to enjoy sitting on the decking watching the Anglers with a beer in my hand as the sun set like in your photos. There are so many nice places to visit in that area but, I wouldn't fancy cycling that massive climb out of Lynton/Lynmouth though


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Jul 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Aha, I thought it looked familiar! We have stayed at the Holiday park there twice and we loved it. To have a Steam train passing through 'which we rode on too' was fantastic. I used to enjoy sitting on the decking watching the Anglers with a beer in my hand as the sun set like in your photos. There are so many nice places to visit in that area but, I wouldn't fancy cycling that massive climb out of Lynton/Lynmouth though


Yep, it really is a lovely place to live, especially with a west face rear garden for the sunsets over North Hill, the beach, steam train and sea.

That would be Countisbury Hill, an absolute beast (although Porlock hill the "other" end of the road is simply ridiculous). I know two local lads who have "Everested" Countisbury Hill (it rises above the highest sea Cliffs in England).


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jul 2020)

Nothing exciting today , just rode home after nights, and it was chilly so my hands and feet were cold, i was hungry and tired so just took it easy so no worries for anyone on any segments  
Heating had come on when i got home so it was definetly chilly


----------



## pjd57 (29 Jul 2020)

Out with my mate at 08:30 .
Heading to Balloch. Used roads for most of it , avoiding A82 as much as possible.
Didn't stop , headed through past Duck Bay and then over the hill to Helensburgh. Decent path parralell with the road for most of the way.
Coffee stop and a quick visit to LBS.
My mate went in to buy some oil as he felt his chain needed a bit .
Guy offered to come out and put some on free ! 
Nice gesture , but he bought some.

Home via Cardross and Dumbarton.
I'd been wary of the road along to Cardross but it was fine.
Settled on NCN from Dumbarton home ....for lunch


----------



## Mike_P (29 Jul 2020)

Disaster - somewhere on today's shopping trips my rucksack has lost its British Cycling Ride Seven challenge badge


----------



## Shropshire65LW (29 Jul 2020)

My hrs ride this morning called at a mates and forgot to pause the route planner 🙄 so my mph and timing is out , nice ride took in a new lane


----------



## bluenotebob (29 Jul 2020)

Today was my last possibility to do another long ride in July. It’ll be 33 degrees tomorrow and Friday – and I can’t ride far in that heat. 

I put the bike in the van and drove to Mauron to start my ride. I rode all the way down the tarmacked Voie Verte to Questembert (Bel Air) and back. Plenty of other cyclists out today enjoying the sunny weather. 

110km of mostly traffic-free cycling with gentle gradients…a lovely day out on the bike.

Some cyclists on the Voie Verte near Petit Gournava






The Voie Verte passing through Pine trees N of Molac


----------



## Dark46 (29 Jul 2020)

Quick 10 mile loop doing a systems check as after changing wheels and adjusting gears.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jul 2020)

A warm early morning ride out from the campsite to the beach then the first half of the Portreath to Deveron CTC.
Do not be taken in by the large hill .... its a gentle rise along farm tracks ... 13.8 miles in total.
Bikes been feeling a little weird on the last 2 rides, this morning i realised that the headset was grinding so some zen cycle maintenance this afternoon for my 10 year old granddaughter ....


----------



## HarryTheDog (30 Jul 2020)

Last night I went out again on a club ride for CX racing type people on CX/Gravel bikes. A mainly off road ride over 28.5 miles , the off road being gravel tracks, dirt tracks and bumpy fields, good for rattling the fillings out of your head. Only 6 of us, a 15yr old, one guy in his 40's , 3 of us in our 50's and a 70yr old. 
It was our usual point and shoot format, go like a bat out of hell for a few miles off road, wait for everyone to catch up then go again. On the road sections keep together.
The only guy not running tubeless got a puncture 5 miles from the end, and he begged us not to wait for him so we duly obliged and left him on his Jack Jones.
One guys water bottle cage nearly undid itself and 20 miles in I got a bee stuck in my helmet and got stung. We stopped and one of the guys had some leatherman pliers so we got the sting out. Was not too bad on the night but I look a bit worse for wear this morning. Right eye nearly closed and cheek badly swollen.
I am giving a link to my strava activity only really to show homage to the 70yr old who even though a bit off the back, off road at times was right on it on road. When I grow up I want to be as fit as him at his age
https://www.strava.com/activities/3835027715


----------



## Saracenlad (30 Jul 2020)

Ouch! Hope that clears up soon.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Jul 2020)

Very excited as tomorrow is the long-anticipated booked visit to JD Tandems in Gargrave to have a long test ride on a new electric-assist Orbit Velocity tandem... after missing out on a big life-event holiday with Mrs A_T booked for October we decided to blow the lot + the sale of our 12 year old Polo on a new tandem instead! [I still get cold sweats at how much one is but I'm fighting it- they don't come up on the second hand market!]

There may be a much loved 2014 Viking tandem on sale soon!


----------



## MntnMan62 (30 Jul 2020)

Yesterday was my birthday. My wife bought me a massage session with our masseuse which was scheduled for the morning and was heavenly. Didn't sleep well the night before and laid down for a nap. Then my mind was doing everything possible to avoid a ride. Finally, I mustered up the motivation to get my act together and head out in the 93 degree F heat. Incredibly since it was mid afternoon, the sun was at an angle that created lots of shadows from the many trees in the area and the temps as I rode through the portion of my route that goes through a 2,000 acre park were delightfully cool. I was able to do 21 miles and for about the third time I clocked at just over 12 mph average speed. Just knowing that I am showing some increased strength made me feel good. And of course the ride itself was also very nice. It always clears my head a bit during these stressful times. I'll say that I was probably covered in much more sweat than I have from any previous ride thus far this summer. And it felt good. Afterwards I took a nice long shower and treated myself to a leisurely shave (classic shave with shave brush and manually whipped lather and a double edge razor) before heading out to dinner with my wife and son at a local favorite restaurant that has set up a tent outside with seating spread very far apart and all staff wearing masks. I had some tuna sashimi with noodles and seaweed salad as well as a deliciously creamy ricotta cheese mixed with pistachios and olive oil over some toasted rustica bread. It took them a bit to fix the less than sashimi grade tuna they tried serving me at first. My wife had ordered the same thing and her's was very different. No fat veins at all. Mine had lots of them. So I returned it. They made it right. And I allowed myself a Vesper Martini, 3 parts Bombay Sapphire, 1 part Ketel One, 1/2 part Lillet Blanc, served chilled straight up with a lemon twist. My favorite summer beverage this year. And this morning I woke up to find that an antique barbershop lather bowl that I found on the e of the bay which wasn't supposed to be delivered until Saturday is now out for delivery this morning (Thursday). All in all, it was a good day to start my 58th year.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jul 2020)

Belvedère de Tréchauffé on the tandem with the lovely Mrs Tuesday. 

Feat. 37 miles, 4000ft climbing, 37 degree temperature, 24 hairpins in ascent, tartiflette, faiselle, one front puncture on descent (eek!) and more sweat than I thought was physically possible - my sandals were squelching by the summit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2020)

A couple of rides to report on.

*Monday: * After a wet and windy day the rain cleared up in the evening so I took the chance to get out knowing I was unlikely to have the chance on Tuesday. With the wind still being a bit blustery I opted for the Oaks-Pulverbatch-Wilderley-Dudgley-Longnor-Condover route as this would be into the wind early on and hopefully helping later on.

It was a pretty nice ride on mostly quiet roads, although not lockdown quiet. Not many other cyclists out - I imagine they'd mostly given the day up as a bad job. A bit of wildlife in the form of a buzzard and a sparrowhawk.

26.3 miles at 12.6 mph average.






The view from Lyth Hill as the remnants of the raincloud clear away to the east.





The top of the climb at Oaks. I needed to pause on the way up to allow a chap in a Porsche to overtake.





The evening light on the hills later in the ride was fantastic, appearing more golden than it has come out in the photos.





Another look back at Caer Caradoc from near Hollyhurst.





The sun has just set at I reach Ryton.

..................................................................

*Yesterday:* I wanted to go a bit further than usual so set out to do a 50 miler in a loop around Shrewsbury. I used the Raleigh this time and set out to head for Minsterley, Melverley, Baschurch, Hadnall, Upton Magna and back via Atcham and Condover.

I was setting out in the rush hour so it was a bit busy at the start with the lanes being a bit stop-start as I needed to allow other vehicles past. Things settled down a bit once past Exford's Green and I caught a couple of other cyclists on the way through Plealey. The main road section through Pontesbury wasn't too bad but I still made use of the cycleway to Minsterley (so much nicer than riding this stretch of road and raised slightly so the view is better too). After negotiating the temporary traffic lights in Minsterley I turned onto Horsebrige Road and met the first of five tractors and trailers I'd encounter in the next couple of miles - harvesting season is upon us.

Westbury, Halfway House and Crew Green were ticked off the list and here I turned to have a tailwind on the way to Melverley. Something hit my hand just after crossing the Severn and looking down I found a wasp sat on my right bar-end. Fortunate not to have been stung by that I think.

With the tailwind I got on well past the Royal Hill (too early for it to be open) and Pentre. The climb over the hill to Great Ness seemed fairly easy today and I whizzed along nicely to Hadnall then Yeaton. I was distracted by feeling a bit fidgety on the saddle round the Old Woods area but that passed when I took a drink stop near Merrington. Reaching Hadnall there was a strong but pleasant smell of beer brewing as I passed the Salopian premises and a driver sitting looking lost at the next cross roads.

Usually I don't look forward to the climbs at Ebury Hill and Haughmond Hill as they are a bit long and plodding and the wind is usually against me. Not a problem this time though. There was a good crowd of cyclists at the cafe at the Haughmond Inn and it looks like the Mytton and Mermaid has reopened too.

I did find the wind picking up again after Upton Magna and being a cross-headwind for pretty much the rest of the way back it slowed things down a little.

Edit: I forgot to mention overtaking a couple on the way into Condover, one of whom was on a nifty looking upright racing trike. You don't see many of those around.

53.2 miles at 15 mph average this time. Happy with that.





Between Pontesbury and Minsterley.





Looking into Wales just before descending to Prince's Oak.





The Breidden viewed from near Melverley.





Drink stop overlooking Bomere Heath and the Stretton Hills in the distance.





On the old bridge at Atcham.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday. My wife bought me a massage session with our masseuse which was scheduled for the morning and was heavenly. Didn't sleep well the night before and laid down for a nap. Then my mind was doing everything possible to avoid a ride. Finally, I mustered up the motivation to get my act together and head out in the 93 degree F heat. Incredibly since it was mid afternoon, the sun was at an angle that created lots of shadows from the many trees in the area and the temps as I rode through the portion of my route that goes through a 2,000 acre park were delightfully cool. I was able to do 21 miles and for about the third time I clocked at just over 12 mph average speed. Just knowing that I am showing some increased strength made me feel good. And of course the ride itself was also very nice. It always clears my head a bit during these stressful times. I'll say that I was probably covered in much more sweat than I have from any previous ride thus far this summer. And it felt good. Afterwards I took a nice long shower and treated myself to a leisurely shave (classic shave with shave brush and manually whipped lather and a double edge razor) before heading out to dinner with my wife and son at a local favorite restaurant that has set up a tent outside with seating spread very far apart and all staff wearing masks. I had some tuna sashimi with noodles and seaweed salad as well as a deliciously creamy ricotta cheese mixed with pistachios and olive oil over some toasted rustica bread. It took them a bit to fix the less than sashimi grade tuna they tried serving me at first. My wife had ordered the same thing and her's was very different. No fat veins at all. Mine had lots of them. So I returned it. They made it right. And I allowed myself a Vesper Martini, 3 parts Bombay Sapphire, 1 part Ketel One, 1/2 part Lillet Blanc, served chilled straight up with a lemon twist. My favorite summer beverage this year. And this morning I woke up to find that an antique barbershop lather bowl that I found on the e of the bay which wasn't supposed to be delivered until Saturday is now out for delivery this morning (Thursday). All in all, it was a good day to start my 58th year.


Happy Birthday for yesterday.


----------



## wafter (30 Jul 2020)

Awoke early (about half seven) to an already glorious day, although it was a couple of hours before I could bare to haul my decrepit frame into a roughly vertical orientation.

It looked so good outside it would have been a crime not to get out in some capacity, so breakfast was skipped and the CdF was grabbed for a mosey; complete with a delicate and summery Aural Imbalance DnB soundtrack 

I wasn't disappointed as the weather was pretty much perfection - warm sun, clear skies, uncharacteristically-sub-steamroom humidity and a cool, light breeze carrying with it the slightest hint of autumn.

I took the usual roads out but hung a left on the Cumnor hill to join the bridleway that cuts across to Boar's Hill; the route being largely deserted:







I continued through the shady lanes of Boar's Hill and past some good views of the city. The cyclists taking a break in this pic must have started early / covered some distance as they were already apparently on their lunch at about half 10..







From there it was on through Bagley Wood; its tranquility only adding to the usually alien feeling of simply being glad to be alive.







While exploring the woods I found an exit out the back that ran through some fields to Sunningwell; again overwhelmed by the perfect weather. I doubled back up the road and did a few loops of the wide gravel tracks through the middle bit of the wood on the other side of the road before heading out towards Kennington, through Radley and towards Abindon..







From there I headed past Radley Lakes and spent a moment of solitide watching the shoals of small fish in the crystal clear water, surrounded by myriad dragonflies, damselflies and other wildlife.







Once past the lakes I followed a new-found track out to the banks of the Thames, following the occasionally neck-jarringly-rough route back to Radley, then across to Littlemore and back through town.

By this last leg the heat of the midday sun had taken the edge off the wonderous weather, I was once more uncharacteristically tired while the noise and hassle of the city proved a bit of a wake up call... still, the first hour of this ride had been as close to sheer perfection as I've reached in a long time and offered some much-needed respite from my usual existance 

The numbers are nowt to write home about but of course that's not what today was about; around 28 miles and 900ft at 11.3mph and 113bpm for around 1100kcal burnt; although given the terrain I suspect that's a bit conservative.


----------



## Old jon (30 Jul 2020)

A bit of a drear view out of the window this morning, but the forecast promised twenty some degrees, so at least it would be warm rain. The fixed has been neglected recently, take it out for a flatlands ride to Naburn. Which is quite a distance, but other members of the family were having a late breakfast there and I was invited.

There was a bit of thought had to go into this one before a pedal was turned. All about the distance, really, and in the end I decided to use the same route in each direction. Any alterations extended things by quite a distance, and roads look different going the other way, don’t they?
So, take the riverside path to Woodlesford, a very quiet start to the morning, and then back on the road through Swillington to Garforth. And ride up Garforth Cliff. From here on there are a few bits of rising road, but not by much. The plan, such as it was, was to ride along the A63 all the way to the B1222. This goes to Sherburn, then Cawood and on to Naburn. Navigation can be a doddle!

Four sevenths of the clan, and some partners, sat at a large table for breakfast and nattered about stuff for an hour or so and then it was time to go. The mizzle had stopped and the temperature was rising. And I was wondering how well my legs might last. There is only one way to find out, so I pedalled off. Yup, the scenery was different but the riding was as it usually is, fun. I was reaching some unusual speeds, extended flat roads do this. But they also seem to take a long while to reach the next bend. Cawood provided one before reaching the bridge.



And then, it is Sherburn and Garforth and back home. The riverside path was busy, pedestrians and cyclists, but still easier riding than the road. And after fifty seven miles of riding, why did my longest ride of the year so far have to be done in one gear? There is time. I called it a flatlands ride, by the time I reached home flatlands was 1800 feet of gained height. Something to smile about.

Wheels went this way






And an odd elevation thingy . . .


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2020)

This mornings commute, for once I wasn't late so I had time to take a picture.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (30 Jul 2020)

Today was the second crack at going from Huntingdon to home, through 3 counties along NCN12, kind of an experiment to see what the Sustrans routes are like to follow over longer distances. My last attempt stalled well short of home thanks to it being much longer, more meandering and badly signed than I bargained for.
So I arrived at Huntingdon on the train more confident today, since I'd done some of it last week, and I set off west through Brampton to Grafham Water where I turned south towards St Neots, and onto the awfully rough, stony tracks. Lunch was taken at St Neots before I set off down to Sandy (last week's bail out point), pushing onwards this time through Biggleswade. From Arlesey onwards, lactic acid had my thighs screaming in protest, and the heat of the day had me pouring water over myself frequently in a desperate attempt to keep my head working.
Finally I reached home 43 miles later, at my absolute limit of endurance on a day like this, and feeling battered. A lot of NCN12 is off road and it was very tough on the wrists and forearms too.
I'll save my comments on Sustrans NCNs for another thread! Here's the ride:









Grafham Water.








Ford through the river Kym near Hail Weston.








Bridge at Great Barford.




The lonely path across Biggleswade common.




River Ivel at Langford, almost home.




And home is there on the horizon!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2020)

Out again this evening for a planned ride with @gavgav. It was warm and sunny out although the wind could have been a bit lighter. We'd arranged to meet up outside a pub in Meole Brace and set off through the village. The route planning was Gav's so I just followed as we headed through Hook-a-gate, Annscroft, Exford's Green and up Long Lane towards Oaks. It was a little busy on the first few miles but on Long Lane it was quiet enough to ride side by side and chat properly.

Reaching Oaks we had a pause for a drink then set off towards Wrentnall. There is a dip into a small valley on the way where the sightlines are good and you can get some speed up. The only downside was a scattering of railway ballast like gravel in the bottom of the dip. We were just climbing up to the crest the other side when Gav had to stop as his front tyre was flat. It was a snake-bite puncture and almost certainly caused by hitting those stones at speed.

We lost about 15 minutes on the repair so the legs had stiffened up a bit when we got going again, but fortunately there wasn't too much more climbing to do on the way through Wrentnall and on to Pulverbatch where we turned off towards Church Pulverbatch. We then had a nice long steady descent on the way to Stapleton which could be really fast except it's a bit too narrow and twisty. I had to drop back at one point after getting a fly in the eye.

From Stapleton we had a crossing of the A49 which was pretty busy. Someone kindly let us out though and we carried on past Gonsal. Turning northwards at Ryton meant we had the wind helping and we got some good speed up on the way to Condover (seeing a couple of cyclists Gav recognised on the way) then along Lyons Lane to the Kingstreet crossroads. Another turning and not only were we headed in the ideal direction for the wind but the gradient was in our favour so the best cruising speeds of the trip were seen in the next couple of miles.

Just over 24 miles for me at 13 mph average.

Only a couple of snaps this time:




At the top of the Oaks climb.





Stopping less than a mile later for the puncture repair. At least it was a pleasant spot for it.


----------



## gavgav (30 Jul 2020)

Finally a Summer’s day of weather and I’d arranged a ride with @Rickshaw Phil after working.

Headed down to The Brooklands pub, to meet Phil and he was waiting for me, when I arrived. It was windier than I’d expected, but very warm, as we headed into that wind, through Meole, Hook a Gate and Annscroft.

We turned off, at Exfords Green, up Long Lane, which i’d not done for a while.....3 years Strava tells me, which I couldn’t quite believe! Where does time go? The climb up to Oaks was a good effort, but set my fastest Strava segment time up it, so was doing ok.

We then turned towards Wrentnall and whilst descending I went through a pile of largish stones, missed the pothole in the middle of them and then after a few yards was thinking to myself, steering feels a bit wonky......looked down and front tyre was as flat as a pancake! Only my second ever on ride puncture and first on this bike.

Walked the bike back to a nearby driveway and proceeded to change the tube, luckily I had 2 with me, as we eventually found the holes, which Phil informed me is known as a snake bite puncture. You learn something every day! Made myself do most of the work, with a few tips from Phil, to keep practiced!

15 mins later, we set off again, to Pulverbatch and the nice wind assisted descent to Stapleton, with a quick pause after something large and buzzy flew into my helmet. It had gone when I checked!

We then had the longest wait I’ve had, to cross the A49, for ages, found the headwind again to Gonsal, on to Condover, where Tuesday’s road closure has now gone and along Lyons Lane.

The final, mostly slightly downhill section through Betton Abbots, with a Tailwind, was fast and enjoyable, before we parted ways at the entrance to my estate, where I completely confused Phil by crossing the road via the crossing, when he wasn’t expecting me to!

An eventful but very enjoyable 21.20 miles, with 1162ft of climbing at 12.7mph avg


----------



## Mike_P (31 Jul 2020)

Thursday and working at home did not seem all that warm until after finishing for the day I opened the back door and 22 degrees hit me despite behind cloudy and overcast. So another c.7pm outing on the Defy basically doing the ride I was going to do on Sunday. This time from Hampsthwaite up to Swincliffe Top




and then immediately down




Then through Tang and the fringe of Kettlesing to climb the full length of Sleights Lane. Transpired that whilst the latter was not my quickest a longer Strava segment, that includes the approach almost at right angles, was; presumably the quick time up the climb was assisted by what had been a cross wind on the approach whereas the wind was very light this time, to the point Knabs Ridge wind farm had gone on strike.

Around Menwith where the main wildlife of the ride passed was I presume a dead badger; it was on its back in the gutter which I doubt was its choosing.

Back along Penny Pot again oddly devoid of another cyclist. Had seen eight cyclists until it jumped to eleven just before the turn onto Penny Pot; would rather it had remained at eight as those three were en mass an overtake

The one pot hole on that road had widened immensely, possibly too much to expect the local highway authority to notice it, although it is right outside their depot

15.33 miles with 1007ft climbed, and an annoying rattle nearly all ride to fix hopefully tomorrow with an outing of the Allen keys.




Friday and having the day off due to having accrued too many flexi hours the grand plan, given the heat and temperatures which mean usually mean sitting in the shade for me, was to run the ebike down to the Giant dealers in Wetherby to get its firmware updated; its refusing to do it via the mobile app bluetoothed to it. Had emailed them and was told to drop in anytime but ringing them up to check the relevant staff member was at work I was told they were too busy to do it on the spot and try them again in a month

Instead the car made a return trip to Leeds to pick up a Toolstation click and collect of a new strimmer that is out of stock locally (and online) and I had a £5 voucher to use by Sunday

Back home pondering what to do given there was no way I would make many climbs on the Defy without suffering heat exhaustion the realisation dawned that the gorgeous, IMO, Lidl cashew, dark chocolate and nut bar I was munching on with a coffee was the last one I had.
So off to Knaresborough on ebike. Kept the assist switched off on the outbound ride bar the 70ft 1/5th mile long Knapping Hill and 56ft 1/10th mile long Gardeners Arms Climb on Bilton Lane; the latter gaining a new ebike PR. Decided to use the Beryl Burton cycleway down grade to Knaresborough which, as I feared given its narrowness, had a number of walkers – all but two were also heading down. Reaching the A59 I advised a road cyclist turning towards the cycleway of the walkers and he quickly retreated to the hill on the A59.

Along Waterside and Abbey Road it was a bit congested at times with pedestrians but the main problem was not distancing but rather working out where they were as the light and shade amongst the trees was often making them become shadowy.

TTLs forced a U turn on the Wetherby-Knaresborough Road with a 3 shaped ride to reach Lidl in 7.95 miles and 221ft of climbing (plus 126 ft assisted)




Hefty rucksack of non frozen and non refrigerated shopping including a single malt so assist defiantly called for on the return. To avoid the TTLs and shadowy walkers I headed initially north and then west up the 73ft climb of Stockwell Lane; never thought of going that way before and neither has it seems many others as it has no Strava segment.
Onto the A59 and up the hill away from Knaresborough jumping onto the parallel, if initially barkingly steeper, cycleway in another ebike PR with more on the urban section of Bilton Lane. 6.66 miles and 570ft assisted.




After lunch decided to give the ebike a further outing with a trip into Harrogate ostensibly to see if M&Ss free from refrigerated section had a New York Cheescake, the answer to that was no and looking at the price labels on the very empty shelves I got the feeling it was properly no longer stocked Did pick up another couple of the bus companies excellent, in terms of quality and cost, face coverings as my cheapo Amazon ones are splitting at an alarming rate and had a look in WHS where there were stacks of official TdF 2020 packs 4.44miles with 350ft up.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2020)

A bit of a spin this morning before the day got too hot. I had to remove the saddle from the Hawk a couple of days ago to do some work (new lace to stop the sides splaying out) so used that to give it a test run.

The route was a variation of my Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor route where I headed through Condover as usual then took a right at the Kingstreet crossroads and headed into the dip and steep climb at Cantlop then the following one before Pitchford, before taking a left towards Cound Stank, Cound and Harnage. I was pleased that the saddle felt good without any further adjustments and that climbing seemed easier - it was going along fairly well on the flat too. The flag of Peru was flying at Cound today (had to look that one up)

I'd had a fairly brisk headwind so far this trip but it changed to a tailwind as I turned onto the straight to Cound Moor then was a crosswind between Acton Burnell and Longnor before finally becoming a tailwind again as I turned northwards, allowing me to scoot along almost as well as I would on the other bikes. Letting a tractor out onto the lane ahead of me turned out to be a mistake as for once they were slower than I was and also stirred up huge clouds of dust, that at points made it impossible to see the road. Thankfully they turned off in Ryton.

I had thought of extending the ride but got a text just before I intended to turn off which advised me that an appointment had been brought forward, so I carried on with the tailwind for a surprisingly speedy finish.

24.2 miles at a very pleasing 14.5 mph average. It's got to be a good couple of years since I last got that kind of average out of the knockabout bike. Very chuffed.

Just the one snapshot today:


----------



## welsh dragon (31 Jul 2020)

A glorious day here but was somewhat overshadowed by the vast number of cars all hell bent on getting to Barmouth. They had no chance as the car park was full to overflowing. 

13.5 miles for me on the hottest day of the year so far.

My usual route. B44004, to Llanwrin , onto the back road to cemmaes, along the main A489 then back onto the A470 and home.


----------



## Basil.B (31 Jul 2020)

Absolutely shattered after my ride this afternoon.
Only did 20 miles, but the combination of strong headwind and the heat, made it very hard work on my singlespeed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Jul 2020)

Hot today. Too hot really. It was just a case of the standard run around the Ashleworth circuit with added road works. Head wind out helpful wind back. I drank and drank and still I was thirsty. Indeed when I got in I had two pints of squash a bite of lunch and a pint of coffee and still I didn't pee. Sorry TMI but it was hot - did I say that already? 50 smiles

Pic at Chaceley Hole.


----------



## Mark pallister (31 Jul 2020)

Hilly ride up to rothbury and elsdon in beautiful Northumberland 
very quiet but a touch hot 🥵


----------



## JPBoothy (31 Jul 2020)

Hot Hot Hot today.. As I was mounting-up to set off for my ride this morning I suddenly realised that I had forgotten to put my bottle holder back on after a recent strip down & re-build (I had intended changing it for another) and didn't fancy the delay and handling of oily tools whilst I put it back on so it was a case of some well planned pit stops. In hindsight, it was probably a foolish decision really as I could have had a mechanical and been stranded in the open and got dehydrated .. Anyway, I did 30mls in the end with a few decent 'small' climbs thrown in and a few local businesses supported for my re-hydration purposes. I know we are often warned about staying out of the sun but it is so nice to ride in isn't it


----------



## JPBoothy (31 Jul 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> A glorious day here but was somewhat overshadowed by the vast number of cars all hell bent on getting to Barmouth. They had no chance as the car park was full to overflowing.
> 
> 13.5 miles for me on the hottest day of the year so far.
> 
> ...


I can't believe that they all think they will be the only ones there when they arrive! There has been a definite increase in traffic this past week or two though hasn't there? Without meaning to sound patronising, I fear the worst for the large number of people who have only taken to cycling during the lockdown period as they have been used to deserted roads and now may be in for a scare with the lunatics let loose again


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Aug 2020)

Finally getting around to reporting on Thursday's much-needed ride.

With free time to spend cycling solo (aka "_You're doing my head in, you're going out on your bike in the morning for as long as you want_"), I followed an old version of an Audax route which has a little more climbing than the new version. I need to do as much training as I can as I've submitted my DIY by GPS Audax route (200 km) to do in about a week and a half. It'd also give me a chance to iron out any niggles with my bike set up (turned out my saddle to too far back on the horizontal).

I'd never ridden this route before and, because I decided on riding it at the very last minute, never checked on which roads I would be cycling. I joined the route at the nearest point to me so only added about 2km to the beginning and followed the anticlockwise loop. The roads for about two thirds of the route were fantastic, little country lanes with little traffic passing through quiet and picturesque villages. Inevitably linking the country lanes were main roads and in one case at what first appeared to be a dual carriageway (it wasn't, it was a main road with a crawler lane until the top of the hill where it merged into one lane). The main roads weren't particularly fun, but I only had one lorry come a little too close. All other motorists acquitted themselves well, recognising the superiority of the bicycle and rider, and giving me plenty of room, bless them... 

I'd taken a rain jacket as the forecast suggested I might need it, but fortunately I kept ahead of the rain for the whole ride only feeling a few drops when I stopped in a lovely village I've forgotten the name of. Riding on solved the rain issue.

Part of the purpose of the ride was to test out my fuelling and rest plan. I learnt I need to stop a little sooner than 50 km in (probably at 35-40 km) and repeat at the same distance throughout. Food was OK for this ride of 6.5 hours (took Soreen, Rice Crispy Bar, Go Ahead, a couple of chocolate bars, and an SIS isotonic gel to try). I'll definitely need to take some sandwiches or similar for the 12-13 hour ride to sit well in my stomach. I'm not too concerned about weight as my DIY only has 590 m of elevation over the whole 200 km route. Having enough of the right type of fuel to complete the route is more of a priority.

I enjoyed the ride and learned what I wanted to know.

*114.38 km with 983 m of elevation in 5h 28m (moving time).*


----------



## Old jon (1 Aug 2020)

After the swelter of yesterday the cool air of 7:30 a.m. was very welcome, so me and my geared bike rode away to Starbeck. Yup, a new bike looks likely for me in about six weeks. Wider tyres, with tread pattern. Fun!

Last Tuesday a few of us rode out to Knaresborough, next door to Starbeck. Oh well, do roughly the same route again I suppose. Very roughly. Start at Office Lock to reach the bottom of the climb to Headingley. Once across the Ring Road turn right onto Church Lane. Pass Adel dam and continue to Five Lane Ends, Eccup and the New Inn and shortly past that enjoy the descent to and through Weardley as much as the terrible surface allows . . .

Turn right, then left onto the A61 to ride across Harewood Bridge and the River Wharfe. Keep pedalling towards Harrogate until reaching the right turn to Kirkby Overblow. Turn left again, reach the A658 and this one here turned off one junction early. Unplanned diversion via Pannal, one extra hill added. Back on track, cross the railway line and go visit the shop.

Leave there with a big grin on my mug, and pedal away to Knaresborough, cross the River Nidd and turn right along the riverside road, quiet this morning. Reach the B6164 and turn right to recross the Nidd. This road leads to Wetherby and is still a heck of a lot of fun to ride.



Out of Wetherby and ride up to Wattle Syke, decide that West Woods Road to Bramham looks good. The more usual, and shorter way home from here was very appealing now, so Thorner was left via Sandhills. The two lanes to the A58 and the very welcome descent of Boot Hill were good, more downhill to the town centre and home again. Plenty to smile about after 49 miles and 2700 feet of the local uphill bits. Marvellous!

Squiggles







And more


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2020)

With my run of consecutive days continuing and having done 175 miles from Monday to Friday to pass 1000 miles for the month it was not much of a surprise to wake with aching legs this morning . So after the early food shop I decided to head out just for an hour as I have an imperial century planned for tomorrow . Out the door by 0930 . Decided to door my standard 14 mile Polly Boots loop . When I ride for just an hour I like to throw is some efforts to spice the ride up . Most of the ride was fairly relaxed except the efforts . On to the climb of Polly Botts and effort number 1 this would be high gear low cadence effort up the climb ,managed in the big ring and kept a cadence of 50 so a bit of a grind !! . After a recovery period period around the back of Markfield it's time for effort number 2 .This was to be high cadence effort over an 8 minute Strava segment . So spinning at 95rpm I managed a pr and 6th place overall . That pr surprised me as my previous best was set with a tailwind unlike today . Home in 51 mins 13.9 miles done at 16.3 mph with 1025ft of upness .Off to put my feet up


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Aug 2020)

Far too many Drinks last night so was feeling a little jaded for our ride in the Yorkshire Dales. Lovely day, some hills and good chat with friends. Just over 30 miles riding in Coverdale and Wensleydale, fab ride.


----------



## gavgav (1 Aug 2020)

Thankfully 13c cooler than yesterday’s 33c heat, but still pleasantly warm, if a bit windy yet again, for this afternoon’s ride. I’d arranged to cycle over to Paul’s house and then head in the direction of Baschurch.

I cycled to Radbrook, got to Paul’s house, rang the doorbell and his son answered. “Is Paul in?” no he’s gone out! His son phoned him and he’s completely forgotten about the ride. Quick word with him, on the phone, told him he owes me a pint next time and headed off on my own, instead.

Out of town via Calcott Lane and on to Montford Bridge, with ridiculous close pass from a Taxi, then along the lanes to Little Ness. The lane to Prescott had clearly melted in yesterday’s heat, with a smell of tar and tyre tracks all along it. Prat in a flatbed lorry tried to overtake me, around a blind bend, to be met with a car coming towards him. I expected to hear a bang, but they must have stopped in time. Left them to negotiate passing each other and the lorry never caught me up, so with a bit of luck he got stuck!!

The main road through Prescott and Baschurch was very quiet, then I turned onto new territory, past the secondary school and along the very quiet lane through Eyton. Not particularly scenic, but nice flat lanes and with the wind now behind me, I got decent speed up.

Short section on the main road to Myddle, was quiet, but the scenic Lower Rd, past the Rockhouses was marred by a lot of traffic, which I assume most were heading to a party at one of the houses, which seemed to be starting up.

Crossed the A528, at Harmer Hill and then had a nice fast wind assisted descent along Shotton Lane and Plex Rd, to Hadnall. Crossed the A49 and on to Astley, climbed up Ebury Hill and East Haughmond, before the very fast descent to Upton Magna, where it was good to see The Haughmond pub has now re-opened.

Continued on to Atcham, where the Mytton and Mermaid has also now re-opened and was doing a very good trade in the garden. Crossed the old bridge and then up the lane to Chilton, down to Betton Abbots and home.

34.41 miles, with 1433ft of climbing, at an avg of 13.1mph and August Half Century Challenge Ride bagged


----------



## Mike_P (1 Aug 2020)

The rattle on the Defy turned out to be due to a loose fixing bolt to the cable guide fixed to the bottom bracket. It was back on the Keyboard Challenge this afternoon. IO and P were next but Ilkley Otley and Pool seemed a touch too easy, so instead north on the normal route to Fountains where light rain was falling. It had started before How Hill, during which on the climb up I passed two road bikers struggling; in normal times a chat about what cassettes they using would have been on the cards, but in these strange times I just offered a greeting from a distance and carried on. Maybe because of the rain I gathered a number of PRs continuing onto Aldfield where no sooner the cover of a bus shelter was sought than it stopped.




Through Aldfield




and Low Grantley as a less steep although still steep enough route to reach Kirkby Malzeard. I caught up with a tractor just before the village and seeing the road going upgrade ahead decided against overtaking – big mistake as it went even slower and then stopped to let traffic coming the other way by. Church Bank remains closed and the on the diversion I realised the sportcam battery needed changing.

North to Grewelthorpe where I turned south west pass a dead end sign. That was because the ascending tarmac road very quickly after it turned north west became a gravel track, thankfully largely with a well compressed section somewhere across the track. It did mean a bit too close pass with a jogger heading downgrade. Speed fell to around 5mph and when the tarmac surface reappeared its upward gradient had the added bonus of speed humps. Joined a more major minor road to head north noting the sheer visibility from the elevation even if it did include Teesside’s industrial installations. Turned west to the ‘I’ of Ilton where the village name is also found on a bus shelter parish council noticeboard; the main use of the shelter as no bus has ventured to these parts for many decades




Retraced my route initially to descend back to Grewelthorpe on a fully tarmac road and stopped for a snack by the village duck pond – a fair number of ducks were sat around the bench but I resisted their stares and kept the baked oat bar to myself.




Noted the sportcam was dead but then discovered the battery was full – no recording since I had changed the battery. South east to Ripon, Bishop Monkton and Farnham for another all too common slog against the wind, which had now gathered strength, west to Ripley and the cross wind beyond Killinghall. 48.6 miles with 3327ft climbed @ 13.2mph avg. Weather was overcast for nearly the whole ride – the sun broke through briefly nicely on one of the long descents.


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Aug 2020)

Much cooler today and an afternoon ride was planned. Just as I was leaving it started to rain, hoping it was just a passing shower I carried on and started off towards Wolverley, turning to Loppington, Nonely, across to the road to Myddle where it stopped raining and the roads were dry, through the village to Myddlewood, turned to Fennemere, Eyton, Baschurch, Weston Lullingfields, back to Marton, Burlton, English Frankton where I was following the rain showers along wet lanes, onto Colemere, Newton, Welshampton, Northwood and back home. I had mostly dried out by then but muddy again. 27.48 miles @15.5mph.


----------



## derrick (1 Aug 2020)

Had a hard ride today. Kings Lynn and back in a day. 200 miles. Lovely route following a few rivers. Am ready for my bed.😁
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/XMAyRb6EB8


----------



## cyberknight (2 Aug 2020)

Usual sunday club ride , 3 up over 66 miles in total with me hanging on the back ! , cake stop at spring slade lodge cannock


----------



## JPBoothy (2 Aug 2020)

derrick said:


> Had a hard ride today. Kings Lynn and back in a day. 200 miles. Lovely route following a few rivers. Am ready for my bed.😁
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/XMAyRb6EB8
> View attachment 539380


Blimey, I would be tired driving that far in my car. Well done Sir, you have my utmost respect


----------



## Gunk (2 Aug 2020)

Did my usual 12 mile circular route this morning, just enough to stretch my legs as it was a busy family today and a lot to cram in.

First ride on the Ti Rep since I swapped the Challenge Criterions Tubular for Vittoria Corsa clinchers, at around 100 psi the ride was much more comfortable, the new Exustar PM86 Dual Sided pedals were excellent, even with SPD shoes they slot into the non cleated side perfectly making them ideal for town work.






I stopped at a lovely coffee shop in Jerico.











Then through Walton Manor and up the Woodstock Road, through Wolvercote and Godstow where I stopped for a "gate" photo opportunity.






The bike is nicely set up now, the little tweaks have just personalised it to my tastes. I love the Campag groupset, even the bottom end 10 speed Veloce is a joy to use, its so quiet and the shifting has a lovely old school precision feel to it. I've been using Shimano 105 for the last 10 years so it's nice to be back using Campy again.

For a moment with my head down and flat out, I felt it was 1980 and I was Joop Zoetemelk!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Aug 2020)

Checked the cable guide bolt on the Defy this morning and it turned, and turned… So took it off and coated it with threadlock and eventually got it threaded back on and left for the threadlock to cure.

With the wind seeming to be stronger than yesterday, the ebike had another shopping trip to Sainsburys with a difference – assist stayed off due to the low level of the battery except for three climbs on the return; the first one of which was sufficient to see the battery level drop from two bars to one. This meant the largest cogs actually found themselves being used for once.

Progress was a touch slow, also due to keeping to cycle lanes that I usually avoid, with an average of 10.8mph outbound and 10.3mph on the return, although the descent outbound down showground hill did reach 25.7mph by just letting the weight of the ebike gather momentum. 9.4miles with 610ft up.


----------



## KingswayRider (2 Aug 2020)

Another 100k to add to the collection - I blame @Donger (who was absent today) for persuading me to join the monthly 100k challenge. Early start to get in a loop before the club ride, so 7.30am start to head out through Upton St Leonards, up Green St - chain dropped just as I was starting the climb frustratingly, on from there to do a loop of Great Witcombe, back in to the A46 via Green Lane & Church Lane & then through Brockworth into Hucclecote & down another Green Lane (spotting a pattern yet?). Through the gate at the end on foot & then a zig zag of roads & cycle paths - with some missed turnings despite GPS to cut across Abbeymead & continued my meander back to Kingsway. I managed to just catch the club ride setting off...cutting it close after missed turns & traffic light stops hurt both time & average speed. Small group on the club ride & we kept to quieter roads to head out to Cam & took a tiny lane up to the top of the hill, rather than the main road up Cam Pitch. On through Stinchcombe & Breadstone through to the Black Shed at Slimbridge (must have a mask & takeaway only, but at least the tea is Yorkshire Tea). Zipped along towards home with a nice tailwind, so even though this was only a social group ride, I still rounded off my 65 miles & 700m ascent with a 15.6mph average. Certainly not inters group pace, but not bad for a sociable potter chatting all the way round.


----------



## gavgav (2 Aug 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Much cooler today and an afternoon ride was planned. Just as I was leaving it started to rain, hoping it was just a passing shower I carried on and started off towards Wolverley, turning to Loppington, Nonely, across to the road to Myddle where it stopped raining and the roads were dry, through the village to Myddlewood, turned to Fennemere, Eyton, Baschurch, Weston Lullingfields, back to Marton, Burlton, English Frankton where I was following the rain showers along wet lanes, onto Colemere, Newton, Welshampton, Northwood and back home. I had mostly dried out by then but muddy again. 27.48 miles @15.5mph.


We must have been very close to seeing each other, or maybe even did! I said hello to a few ladies out on bikes.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Aug 2020)

Another ride with a hangover after consuming far too much red wine at a friend birthday at the Wensleydale Hotel in Middleham.
A bit breezy but a lovely day, 35.36 miles with a very slow 12.8 mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Aug 2020)

Yesterday's Ride

I met up with Andy G at our, by now, usual car park in Ludlow. Andy had looked out the Shropshire Highland Challenge 2013 route. It's a great one with the run north from Ludlow taking in a set of lanes which showed off the views to both Titterstone Clee and Brown Clee Hills as well as to Corve Dale, Wenlock Edge and Ape Dale. It truly is wonderful countryside. We dropped to Church Stretton to begin the tough climb up The Burway onto the Long Mynd. Over the other side we had more climbing by The Stiperstones to The Bog and the beautifully wooded run to Nind where we paused for sandwiches while watching Red Kites hunting close by and a pair of Ravens continually kronking to each other. More lovely lanes took us to Church Stoke. We took lanes by Norbury with the Long Mynd looming closer. At Asterton we looked at the bottom of the 25%, 1 km climb back up onto the Long Mynd. Not for us today tho'. We dodged through some lanes and recognised a few bits of road from last week's outing. This time at Clungunford we took to a nasty bit of climb by Shelderton to Shelderton Rock. That presented us with a superb view from the top and a superb descent too. From the bottom it was a fairly straightforward crossing of the Onny at Onibury and back to Ludlow across the golf course. It had been predicted to be a showery day. We had a few drops for just a few moments but otherwise was a superb day to be out in the wilds of the Shropshire Highlands. 65 smiles with over 6,000 feet of ups and downs.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (2 Aug 2020)

Spent most of the day in the garage servicing a bike , 
and Fitting some nice shiny Derailleurs new chain and shifters 
Shimano Deore XT and some LX Shifters to mine , a nice upgrade 

but had to take it out for half hour after tea


----------



## JPBoothy (2 Aug 2020)

gavgav said:


> We must have been very close to seeing each other, or maybe even did! I said hello to a few ladies out on bikes.


You charmer you


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Aug 2020)

Rode with @13 rider today, first time since New Years Day. Thought we would have a nice ride in the countryside, via Birmingham city centre. 

106 miles for me and 102 for him.

Wonderful to finally ride with company again.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3853012162


----------



## C R (2 Aug 2020)

Another ride for the metric half century challenge.

I planned a route with a variation of my Malvern climb, going via Upton and Welland, getting to Great Malvern from the Malvern Common side. This is longer than my usual route, but it is an easier climb than going up to Church Street.

Another variation was going to Storridge via the north side of the hills, thus bypassing the climb to the Wyche on the way to Suckley. This was all new lanes for me, with some short but really steep ramps on the way to Linley Green.

From Linley Green followed the road to Bromyard, taking the right at the A44 going up past the Brockhampton Estate. I let rip on the descent to Knightwick taking advantage of the nice road surface, reaching 37mph, which is a record for me.

At Knightwick took the lanes for Alfrick, then Bransford, Powick and over the river at Lower Wick for home.

Quite enjoyable ride. I think I will take this loop again. At the end the Garmin watch said 46 miles, but then the app said 45.99, I would have gone to the end of the cul the sac to get the proper 46 if I had seen that earlier.

The map


----------



## derrick (2 Aug 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Blimey, I would be tired driving that far in my car. Well done Sir, you have my utmost respect


Not bad for a pensioner.🍻


----------



## JPBoothy (2 Aug 2020)

I try to have at least one ride a week on my SS road bike to make myself put a bit of effort in rather than lapsing into my usual low geared 'dawdling' spin so today was the day. I (or should I say my knees) managed a circular 25mls route with a few hills 'and a bit of head wind' thrown in for good measure. Don't get me wrong, there is certainly nothing wrong with a nice 'dawdle' but, I think I like it a bit too much at times


----------



## 13 rider (2 Aug 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Rode with @13 rider today, first time since New Years Day. Thought we would have a nice ride in the countryside, via Birmingham city centre.
> 
> 106 miles for me and 102 for him.
> 
> ...


Ride also included a cafe stop my first since March 😁 . Living in Leicester I never dreamt I would cycle past the Bull ring in the centre of Birmingham and back . Riding with company certainly makes the miles pass quicker


----------



## colly (2 Aug 2020)

Three rides to post.
I've been busy, with one thing and another and so time out on the bike has been taken as and when.
*Sat 26th*
I was out just before 6.30 and I did a local loop of around 11 miles. Not much traffic and so a run along the ring road was ok. To be honest it was just getting out so as to stretch my legs a bit.

11.2 miles and 870 ft





*Thu 30th. *
I was tossing and turning all night and come 4.15 I had had more than enough so I got up, got dressed for a ride and then for over an hour buggered about doing other stuff. Finally I got out the door at about 5.30 into a drizzly overcast morning. 
I took an almost identical ride to the one I did the previous saturday. This time on fixed wheel. I had little enthusiasm and while I still made the effort it was hard work. Once back home I was glad I had gone out but due to a disturbed night it set me up for a tired lacklustre day.

11.5 miles and 780ft of up





*Yesterday*

Up and out for around 7.50am. as is often the way no particular route in mind and I found myself going through Barwick in Elemet and down into Aberford. A plan formed and I set off north shadowing the A1m through Bramham into Clifford, Boston Spa and Thorpe Arch.
I skirted the prison, decide not to drop in and see a couple of pals and made further north for Cattal. Over the small bridge and a left through Cowthorpe and then south again towards Wetherby.
It was nice and sunny and warm but the wind was in my face all the way back south.
On the A58 after Wetherby I turned at Collingham up Jewitt Lane. Surprisingly, I discovered when I got back and plugged into Strava, my time up Jewitt Lane was within a second or two of my best ever time. I wasn't particularly pushing it on the climb, especially after 30 miles or so.
Back home via Thorner and Bramley Grange.
It was good to get out to clear my head after a week or so of having to deal with crap from the Social Services about my late sister-in-law and also her will and estate. More of that in the coming months I expect but for now at least it's on the back burner.

So it was 35.5miles and 1820 ft of up.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Aug 2020)

gavgav said:


> We must have been very close to seeing each other, or maybe even did! I said hello to a few ladies out on bikes.


I saw you had been around some of the same lanes, I would have been the wet and muddy looking one if we did pass.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Aug 2020)

I managed a ride without getting rained on today along some new lanes. Started out to Northwood, turning to Bettisfield, across to Breadon Heath, Welshampton, Ellesmere, up Sandy Lane to Trench, across the main road and down Cae Goody Lane to Elson turning onto the lanes towards Hardwick. Last time I came this way I got lost and ended up the wrong side of the big hill, better map reading last night meant it was ok this time and I joined the road as planned and turned to Tetchill, over the canal which looked very busy and to Winston, Hordley, Lower Hordley, Bagley, Lee , past Whitemere to Colemere, Lyneal, Loppington, Wolverley and home. Saw more dog walkers than cars today and lots of cyclists 32.7 miles @15.2 mph.


----------



## gavgav (2 Aug 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's Ride
> 
> I met up with Andy G at our, by now, usual car park in Ludlow. Andy had looked out the Shropshire Highland Challenge 2013 route. It's a great one with the run north from Ludlow taking in a set of lanes which showed off the views to both Titterstone Clee and Brown Clee Hills as well as to Corve Dale, Wenlock Edge and Ape Dale. It truly is wonderful countryside. We dropped to Church Stretton to begin the tough climb up The Burway onto the Long Mynd. Over the other side we had more climbing by The Stiperstones to The Bog and the beautifully wooded run to Nind where we paused for sandwiches while watching Red Kites hunting close by and a pair of Ravens continually kronking to each other. More lovely lanes took us to Church Stoke. We took lanes by Norbury with the Long Mynd looming closer. At Asterton we looked at the bottom of the 25%, 1 km climb back up onto the Long Mynd. Not for us today tho'. We dodged through some lanes and recognised a few bits of road from last week's outing. This time at Clungunford we took to a nasty bit of climb by Shelderton to Shelderton Rock. That presented us with a superb view from the top and a superb descent too. From the bottom it was a fairly straightforward crossing of the Onny at Onibury and back to Ludlow across the golf course. It had been predicted to be a showery day. We had a few drops for just a few moments but otherwise was a superb day to be out in the wilds of the Shropshire Highlands. 65 smiles with over 6,000 feet of ups and downs.


----------



## Stonechat (2 Aug 2020)

Not reported on all riides here, soehow got out of the habit

Longer ride today
A big loop

Via Wraysbury, Datchet and Eton, drafted behind some cyclists who overtook me into a headwind. Then through Dorney common to Maidenhead, then via Bray and a closed road which you could get though, then via Holyport and the Walthams to Twyford, Then South through Arborfield and Everseley and Yateley (where I used to live), and through Frimley ad Deepcut, skirting Brookwood and Knaphill, to get home via Chobham and Chertsey.

A few little navigation glitches on the Garmin 1030, in Arborfield it was hard to work out where to go at a roundabout.

The worst time was in Deepcut, from one junction, every way I went it toldd me to make a u turn. After a bit of this it crashed and turned itself off.
I switced it back on and fortunately it had not lost the ride and evern more suprrisingly it regained navigation of my route after a while.

All in all 63.67 miles at 16.1 mph, 1300 feet climbed

Pleased with a good speed despite a certain amount of messing around at a couple of places
https://www.strava.com/activities/3853344366


----------



## Colin Grigson (3 Aug 2020)

My least enjoyable ride this morning, it was gusting quite strongly and I was surprised the effect it had riding directly into it - the wind speed was given as 10mph but felt much more. I had intended to cover 50 - 70km but after 20+km into wind I had to turn around - my legs felt like they were on fire . My top speed into the wind was only 22kmh and as soon as I turned it shot up to 39kmh ... I was whizzing along like that for many km homewards feeling amazing ... I used gears I never thought I'd get to use  ... then it started raining and my bike got very twitchy ... coasted home for a 45km total ... it all counts !


----------



## Old jon (3 Aug 2020)

Early (ish) mornings are doing well, lately. A bit of a chill, not much traffic. Almost compulsory to pedal away and enjoy myself so I took the fixed out and off went I.

Totally devoid of any idea where to go to, the wander through Holbeck is thinking time. By the clock at Oakwood some vague ideas had arrived, turn left and along to Street Lane, the A61 and the bridleway to Eccup reservoir. I did not expect anything to have changed in the couple of weeks since I was last there. But things had. All the craters in the road surface have been filled. All the way to the village, where they must have run out of time or something.



Turn left on Eccup Lane and ride to Five Lane Ends, then turn right. This is the rising road at the eastern side of Golden Acre Park, Kings Road is at the crest. Instead of turning left there, I pedalled straight on for the descent of Black Hill Lane. Without a freewheel that is quite a difficult bit, but fun. Until that downhill I had been catching another rider, shortly after turning left onto the A659 I caught up and passed the rider, exchanging greetings. Why do I tell you this? I pass few riders.

Arthington stretches a long way on this road, Pool is next and after that Otley and its maypoles. Yes, munch time before the ride out and up Leeds Road. After that the ride through Bramhope and its road works slalom is a nice relaxation, a couple of minor rises before crossing the Ring Road then the long downhill through Headingley to Kirkstall. The bottom length of Kirkstall Lane is closed, and I would have been quite happy to use the pavement rather than the posted diversion to reach the towpath, but there was enough room on the road.

The towpath was quiet, a few other riders and maybe half a dozen pedestrians. I reckon the swan family just above Office Lock would outnumber walkers, seven or eight cygnets plus cob and pen. A heck of a lot of cygnets. From there, a wiggle around a few more corners to reach home. The grin was for thirty four pretty good miles and 1670 feet of climbing. Cannot be bad!

Where I went . . .


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Aug 2020)

We tested the Orbit electric assist tandem on Friday... lovely day around Gargrave so went for a 16 mile ride finding the steepest gradients we could test the motor assist... it was incredible- one of the hottest days of the year [topped 34 degrees C] and didn't break into a sweat! I can disengage the motor with one button click during normal pedalling on the flat and re-engage up to 3 levels of assist depending on how steep it is if we want a easier climb... 1 in 3 is possible on boost using the standard 42 by 11-46 set-up. 

We've been planning it for a long time so ordered one... pretty much as seen in the photo , except I've asked if they can link up a dynamo hub on the front wheel. Lots of longer rides planned- down to Durham/ up to Berwick- the motor cuts out over 15mph so there's always power there for steeper hills which means it'll be good for 100 miles on a charge which will get us up to Bamburgh and back!


----------



## Mike_P (3 Aug 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> the motor cuts out over 15mph so there's always power there for steeper hills which means it'll be good for 100 miles on a charge which will get us up to Bamburgh and back!


Cut out is 15.5mph. When you get it suggest you find out how quickly the battery runs down going up hill. Quoted ebike ranges seem to me to relate to level terrain.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Aug 2020)

We went up 1600ft [10-14% gradients] in 16 miles to give it a good go and still had over 50 miles range in eco and 29 miles in boost and that was on the much used test bike which had been already been out once that day, so will definitely be giving it a good test by going up Whickham Bank when we get it as a good test! I can get up Whickham Bank on my hybrid bike with its 26/32 bottom gear but its is a slog and a half!

It's a grand bike when the motors switched off and the rolling resistance is less, and it's quicker than, our old tandem so I'll be happy keeping the assist for the home leg!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Aug 2020)

Nice day. Temperature just right. I decided a fairly easy but interesting ride would fit the bill today. So it was the standard run around the north of the Hills, over to Trumpet, along the flanks of The Marcles and the run back from Much Marcle. I seemed to be riding fairly briskly at times so a super outing for a leg turner. 51 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (3 Aug 2020)

The intent for the sunny evening for the Defy was to go up the western Clint Bank as its a while since I have done that climb. 

Descending down Hollins Lane into Hampsthwaite the angle of the sun and the shade of trees however was a clear problem; at times I was uncertain where on the carriageway I was. 

Quickly abandoned going any further west and instead up Rowden Lane, Burley Bank and the northernmost Oaker Bank. 636ft climbed in 8.08 miles @13 mph avg.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2020)

Having been allocated one of the £50' Government fix your bike vouchers, I had a trip out Pedal Power Cycles in Rushmere St. Andrew to book a day/time to book the bike in for the work (free a stuck seatpost in a Van Nicholas frame).

Nothing special about the route - Levington then Nacton into Ipswich, out to Claydon via Sproughton & Bramford (all into a head wind), then back through Westerfield and finally into Rushmere and Pedal Power with just under 30 miles on the clock. It turns out that all I had to do was take the bike in, leave it with them and they'd have fitted it in whenever they could due to the level of work they've got on at the moment - but that could be up to 2 weeeks time! 

From there, I headed home on the reverse direction of one of my regular outbound routes - Martlesham, Waldringfield, Newbourne and Bucklesham trying to beat the forecast rain for a decent start to a week off work.


----------



## JPBoothy (4 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Having been allocated one of the £50' Government fix your bike vouchers, I had a trip out Pedal Power Cycles in Rushmere St. Andrew to book a day/time to book the bike in for the work (free a stuck seatpost in a Van Nicholas frame).
> 
> Nothing special about the route - Levington then Nacton into Ipswich, out to Claydon via Sproughton & Bramford (all into a head wind), then back through Westerfield and finally into Rushmere and Pedal Power with just under 30 miles on the clock. It turns out that all I had to do was take the bike in, leave it with them and they'd have fitted it in whenever they could due to the level of work they've got on at the moment - but that could be up to 2 weeeks time!
> 
> ...


Not quite the usual "I'm just nipping to the shops" kind of route then


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Aug 2020)

I’ve been feeling tired after July - my best ever month on the bike (1403km) - but I wanted to get out today and have a good ride before the serious heat returns later in the week.

A loop out NE past Pont Ruelland, then cutting down through Ville Davy and into Mauron. Onto the Voie Verte and down to Trégadoret. Up to the church in Loyat and time for a rest and a drink. Out W from Loyat and a quick look at the ‘Chateau of 100 Windows’, then on to Crétudel and a brief detour to admire the small chapelle. Heading E with the wind behind me .. through Kersamson and Guilliers, then a short loop N to Evriguet and then home via St Brieuc-de-Mauron.

53km in a gentle 3 hours (including photo stops)

Hay bales E of Pont Ruelland







The chateau at Loyat






The 18th century chapelle at Crétudel


----------



## Shropshire65LW (5 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A couple of rides to report on.
> 
> *Monday: * After a wet and windy day the rain cleared up in the evening so I took the chance to get out knowing I was unlikely to have the chance on Tuesday. With the wind still being a bit blustery I opted for the Oaks-Pulverbatch-Wilderley-Dudgley-Longnor-Condover route as this would be into the wind early on and hopefully helping later on.
> 
> ...


looks like a nice ride , i used to live in that area , im 20 miles further north now still in Shropshire , i will have to come down and explore some of those lanes before summer ends


----------



## Old jon (5 Aug 2020)

Another morning just asking to be ridden in. Blue sky around and what felt like a gentle breeze, much too good not to be out enjoying it. Lets pedal the geared bike today.

Again, no particular place to go, I am sure that is one of Chuck Berry’s lines though I have heard many others singing this. So, ride up to Oakwood again and see what ideas I have. The bike turned left, no input from me, so all the way to the start of Street Lane. Hmm, turn off down Park Avenue with the intention of riding straight up to Slaid Hill. Road closed, so took a long wander around then a circuitous way to Five Lane Ends and Bramhope after riding down Kings Road.

Big whizzzz down Pool Bank, free speed is wonderful stuff, and turn left for Otley. Yet again. Must put more effort into route planning. Sometime, but I do enjoy the pedalling anyway. Up Leeds Road again, gears make this an easier process but I suspect the tailwind was more help. And in Bramhope decide to turn right for added extra uphill. The first bit being the steepest.



The rather good bit about climbing all the way up to the water tower at Cookridge is that it maximises the downhill to come. And reaching the bottom at Kirkstall the lights were still green, almost unheard of. So an extra bit of fast to cross the river and railway line on the way to the towpath and the last few miles to home. Which was reached after thirty six miles and 1900 feet of climbing. Well worth the smile.

round and about, up and down,


----------



## JPBoothy (5 Aug 2020)

Old jon said:


> Another morning just asking to be ridden in. Blue sky around and what felt like a gentle breeze, much too good not to be out enjoying it. Lets pedal the geared bike today.
> 
> Again, no particular place to go, I am sure that is one of Chuck Berry’s lines though I have heard many others singing this. So, ride up to Oakwood again and see what ideas I have. The bike turned left, no input from me, so all the way to the start of Street Lane. Hmm, turn off down Park Avenue with the intention of riding straight up to Slaid Hill. Road closed, so took a long wander around then a circuitous way to Five Lane Ends and Bramhope after riding down Kings Road.
> 
> ...



I bet that free speed wouldn't feel as pleasurable on your Fixed though. I could do with some of your blue sky though @Old jon as the wind and rain seem to be back with a vengeance around my way. I think that you definitely have to 'sieze the moment' as a cyclist in the UK don't you


----------



## Old jon (5 Aug 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I bet that free speed wouldn't feel as pleasurable on your Fixed though.



Different for sure, still loads of fun though. Maybe my legs would argue . . .


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Not quite the usual "I'm just nipping to the shops" kind of route then


That was a 'bit' excessive, even for me. However when there's no hurry to get something done and the weather's good, why take the most direct route - for example today's bottle bank run could have been be done as a flat 2 miles each way - instead I did this...


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2020)

Just a shade over 11 miles for me in very hot, humid and muggy weather. It was quite damp as well as we had had rain earlier.

Lots of cars and caravans and motor homes about today, so the weekend is going to be hellish busy I fear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2020)

A few days off work and for the first couple I've done nothing but watch snooker and cricket on the old gogglebox, so decided I had to get out today.

Left the house before 6 and unlike the weekend it was warm enough to go out without arm warmers and long fingered gloves.

Gentle ride through the city centre and out towards the north. First climb of the day is between Normanton and Stanford, nothing major but enough for me to know I'm going up.

Into Kegworth and on Long Lane, which is a great way to get over the A453 (main road from the west into Nottingham. Workman waves me to stop and tells me I can't get through, he kindly gave me directions for the diversion, which was a good job as the signs were non existent. Diversion brings me back onto Long Lane and I'm passed the closure.

Up to Long Eaton and my route takes me onto the canal (I have a reputation for canal routes ) This one is nicely paved and though it slows the pace it is pleasant to do some miles traffic free. (6.5 miles in total)

Then I have a gentle climb up to Mapperley and down a rather gravelly track to get a Veloviewer square, turn round and straight back up the gravelly track.

I then did some more traffic free roads through Shipley Country Park, cracking little reservoir there, sharp climb up passed it and down the other side. Back onto proper roads for a while before proper off road, public footpaths across the fields for more squares.

Stop and have a chat with a local who looked at me as if i was mad (I am ) and up another blooming climb, the road surface looked like @Drago had been using it for mortar training.

Onto the outskirts of Nottingham and a lot of cycleways used. I don't normally use them, but somehow Nottingham seem to have got most of theirs right, nice and wide and actually go where you want them to go.

Into Arnold and up an absolute evil climb. kicked right up at the end and I'm thinking I ain't getting up this, get six or seven car lengths from the top and have to stop due to the queueing at the traffic lights. They stayed red long enough for me to get my breathe back and I ease up the last bit, fly down the other side to only come across the second road closure that I can't get through, back up the hill (was much easier from this side) and down it again another way, flew down that one 

I miss a turn as I head back through Nottingham and can't be bothered to get back on course, so I jump on the A60 knowing eventually I will come back on course. For the next few miles the Garmin is telling me to U-turn, but I ignore it and eventually rejoin my planned route.

Into Ruddington and now back on familiar roads, eventually get to the climb near Wysall, drag myself over it and before long I'm doing the drag from the A46 up to Six Hills Lane, 2 miles of which the majority is up. The reward when you get to the top is Nice Pie cafe stop.

Too early for a sandwich so had to settle for cake, place was rammed. After that7 miles or so downhill but into the wind and I'm in Barrow, head to Leicester, through the city and I'm home. 105.98 miles (should have gone round the block)

https://www.strava.com/activities/3872798772


----------



## postman (6 Aug 2020)

Postman was made redundant from house moving duties today.Son's bookcase takes up so much room in car,only two seats were available.One being the driver,so daughter got the chance to go to Manchester.
Postman got a free to do what you like voucher.
Well i chose a ride to my fave place Otley,route 3 this time.Which means going Egg Cup reservoir,past The New Inn pub and down down a fast and steep hill.Wimpy Postman had his brakes on most of the way.At the bottom of Rawden Hill Postman found some sheet had dumped a load of bags in a trench by the side of the road.Why spoil the countryside.Then on through Arthington and The Wharfedale pub closed oh my.Past Blue Barn Feed Warehouse and in to Otley from the back end.
Two lattes from Costa ,then i bought a single whisky glass so i can open my whisky.Six glasses £1-99 from Oxfam.I asked could i pay £2 for one and you keep the rest to sell.
A very good ride,plenty of energy and not feeling tired.25 miles.
But in Headingley i stopped for my final Costa.I went inside and while i was waiting i felt faint and dizzy,i nearly finished up on my knees,i had to hold on to the back of a chair.I sat outside for ages,not daring to stand up.I decided i needed a Subway sarnie,i then made my way home slowly.Very strange finish to a good day out.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Aug 2020)

Furthest for a while today...

Out to Stamfordham, then out to Harlow Hill again on the old Roman Road down past Aydon Castle into Corbridge, along the back road to Hexham- up through the town to the hospital- then east against the increasing wind to Corbridge again but up the hill then back down it to the river to Bywell, then back up the steepest hill I've had to get up since the Ryals nearly to the ridge at Harlow Hill again and home via Stamfordham.

44 miles and over 2500ft of up! Tired out now...


----------



## wafter (6 Aug 2020)

Hardly done much in the way of "proper" rides recently. Extended an egg run on the CdF to about 36 miles on Monday and have done some utility / short town jaunts on the old Raleigh shed over the past few days.

Tonight I went out for a mental health ride on the Raleigh and ended up giving it a damned good thrashing all over the city with a great new wave soundtrack. Smashed it back over Port Meadow and it felt great throwing it all over the dusty tracks.. obvious practical shortcomings notwithstanding (crap brakes and clunky downtube-shifted gearing) it makes a great gravel bike and it's nice to be so comfortable on it considering when I first rode it I pretty much elected to sell it straight away...

I stopped at the shop on the way back and and delighted in lashing my excess loaf to the panier with its integral bungees; however I was sad to find they've stretched a bit when I got back 

Was a really nice ride though; it was very pleasant out (if a bit humid) the evening fragranced by blackberries and the occasional bonfire. I feel much better for getting out


----------



## gavgav (6 Aug 2020)

A muggy, sticky evening ride, after working, with a keen southerly wind making it hard going, as I headed into it through Betton Abbots, Berrington and Cound Stanks. Loads of traffic about on these lanes, for some reason.

Turned towards Pitchford Fork and then a nice speedy return home, with the wind now behind me, through Cantlop and then retracing my steps home, through Betton again. Much less traffic, which was better, as well.

There had been a large black cloud, looming over Shrewsbury, as I headed back towards it and sure enough it started to rain, during the last mile and whilst I was putting the bike away, it tipped it down!

13.07 miles at 13.4mph avg


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2020)

I've been wanting to do another ride out to or from Newmarket for a while, however due the restrictions on the use of trains recently, this has been impossible, but now it's been relaxed so plans were made.

I set out this morning up to and through Ipswich and then the back road through Burstall & Aldham coming out on the outskirts of Hadliegh. A thankfully short bit of the main 'A' road and back onto the quieter roads through the picturesque village of Kersey with its ford





down to Boxford and then Edwardstone & Great Waldingfield, round the outskirts of Sudbury and crossing into Essex at Rodbridge Corner over the River Stour.




Up through Foxearth and back into Suffolk at Cavendish, across to Clare and then up to Stradishall via Hundon where the giddy altitide of 385ft was shown on the Garmin - nosebleed territory for this lowlander! The run into Newmarket for the train station from Stradishall was basically follow the 'B' road through Wickhambrook & Lidgate then relax on the long, gentle downhill from Ashley which is just into Cambridgeshire enabling me to claim a three counties ride.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3872901657


----------



## Mark pallister (7 Aug 2020)

Perfect day for a spin around the local cycle paths


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Aug 2020)

Just a sunny Battisborough loop this morning.
steamy and hot out already.
The Yealm was looking lovely


----------



## Dark46 (7 Aug 2020)

What a ride! Just had a fantastic ride with @Donger around our normal neck of the woods. So a another 31 miles done with plenty to think back on. That's the great thing about getting out and about on your bike, if you go somewhere you have to get back.
@Donger called round about 10ish and realised he hadn't picked up his sunglasses, so we headed back to his place first to pick some up. From there it was to Stonebench, Elmore, Epney and Longley along the side of the River Severn. From here it was to Priding before heading into Milton End and Arlingham. From here it was uphill to Framilode where we turned down alongside the canal towards Splatt Bridge on the far side of Frampton on Severn.
A well named bridge! As I approached the bridge I could see a gate across the pathway so I unclipped thinking I was going to dismount. Well I did but not the way I hoped. I noticed I could go around the gate as there was a mound of earth to the right, where people had ridden and walked around. So I headed for it, I turned right then left as I was parallel with the gate. Well being on road tyres on mud the bike suddenly didn't like it, the next thing I knew I was led on my back head to toe in stingers and brambles!!😂😂😂😂😂🤨🤨
As I was in a ditch and was suspended by the brambles there was nothing for me to push against to get out🤣🤣🤣 I heard a "OMG are you ok are you hurt?" "No" I said "but I need a hand getting out" with that a hand appeared and pulled my out.
Ok I have a few cuts on my legs and right arm but my whole right side is still stinging and vibrating 2 hours later now while I'm led soaking in the bath. As I was led in the stingers my right leg and butt cheek and arm is constantly shaking and my left calf. A completely wierd sensation that I can't say I've ever felt like this before. I'm not planning on doing it again but I quite like it !
I guess I'm wierd but who wants to be normal? What is normal? 
Well @Donger missed the whole thing and not one of the 10 or so people waiting at the bridge as there was a bridge swing had their camera out! What's the chances?
@Donger could see the cuts and lumps from the stingers and was trying not to laugh, I said to him laugh it was funny. If I had gone left around the gate I would have been in the canal.
The ride through Frampton was interesting to Saul Junction where we were stopping for refreshments. When I pedalled the stinging stopped but when I stopped pedalling it started again. @Donger bought me a coffee at the stop where I couldn't hold my phone still to take a pic. 
From Saul it was back to Epney, Longley and back home. Strangley but probably due to the adrenaline I felt really great on the last 8 miles coming home.
So another tale to tell and great fun and more reasons to get out on a bike than sitting at home in front of the PlayStation and TV.
The first picture is where I landed.


----------



## Old jon (7 Aug 2020)

A warm day promised, hot one even. I took the geared bike out, someone had sorted out a route and it is a shame not to ride these things. Fifty three miles and over 2500 feet of up later, it is still a hot day.

The meeting point was Slaid Hill, just far enough from home to make sure everything was working OK, lungs as well as legs. Pedal to Wike and turn left. Then the A61 and a right turn to head to Harewood, where we turned left again, past the Muddy Boots café and onto that pleasant path through the estate. Down the hill to the A659 for the first time today, a right and a left to cross the Wharfe at Harewood Bridge.

Continue towards Harrogate, until the right for Kirkby Overblow and this time travel straight on, no, do not turn left, to go to Sicklinghall. Not many straight roads around here. Wetherby next, a jaunt in the outskirts to find that bike track to Thorp Arch, and from there, making a note of the bridge across the Wharfe, second use of the A659, to Tadcaster.

A refuelling stop here, then off we rode towards Stutton. And I had café legs for the first time in a long time. Soon ridden away though. Around the north of the village, don’t think it was ever visible, over the A64 and on to Bramham via Toulston. Being with company reminds me that there are other ways to ride home. Riding solo I almost always travel through Thorner from here, likely the shorter way. We went through Scarcroft, much more scenic and a bit of extra climbing added.

Back to Slaid Hill, chat and so on, then separate ways. For me, wanting a few more miles, it was Moortown Corner, Oakwood and Roundhay Road towards town, then back across the River Aire. The sight of home always fires up a grin, widened by the rather wonderful ride just finished.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (7 Aug 2020)

had a nice ride this morning a circle around my town , accidentally ended my mapping 🙄 so no map today, 
took in a few new lanes BUT I think I ended up on private property lol as at the exit there was a sign on that gate will have to check with the OS maps . Took me longer than expected as I was off every few miles taking photos lol , was about10 miles . very quiet around the lanes had a chat with 2 other cyclists up this way from down south enjoying the Shropshire countryside


----------



## Donger (7 Aug 2020)

Another nice ride out with @Dark46 today, taking in the usual Severnside villages. When we got to Frampton, the canal bridge was closed, so I suggested turning onto the toe path instead of waiting for a stream of slow moving narrow boats to pass. He was flying, while I was riding rather cautiously, conscious that some of the ruts were so deep my pedals were at risk of clipping the ground and I didn't want to end up in the canal. Just as I got near the next canal bridge, I was aware that @Dark46 was now completely out of sight ...... though I didn't realise that he was literally out of sight, except for a pair of heels sticking out of a ditch full of stinging nettles. Anyway, I think he covered that one quite nicely in his post. Top stunt riding, buddy. I can safely say that in all my 59+ years, I've never seen anyone get quite such a comprehensive, all over stinging. Ouch! Hope the stinging has died down now, buddy. Is it OK for me to laugh yet?

After a nice cafe stop in the garden of the marina cafe at Saul Junction, where I had an ice cream and he had a coffee, we set off back home to complete a 32 miler in sultry conditions. Oddly, every time we stopped to admire a view, we heated up, and every time we got moving, we cooled down again. One of those days where you need to keep moving to provide your own air conditioning.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2020)

It’s 07:30 on a Sunday morning. I’m supposed to be half way to France but instead I’ve overslept and now I’m fretting. I’ve fretted about my toolkit (checked, all there) my pump (checked), the post C-19 border situation (Checked: open apparently) and now I’m randomly fretting about my saddle and if it will suddenly become uncomfortable halfway through the journey. Decide I’m being silly and set off, a cold breeze sets me off worrying that I should have packed an extra fleece.






The village is silent. This is because Germany closes down on a Sunday and only really stirs at midday. The cycleway is inhabited by dog walkers and other early morning cyclists. At a road Island, cross the entrance of an industrial estate; nothing is moving inside.

Up and over he main Karlsruhe-Basel Autobahn. Three cars trundle along it. Another cyclist, an older gent on a sit up and beg bike wakes me up with a hearty “Gute Morge” and utterly indecipherable comment in the local dialect. Pass joggers who smile and wave, and a large group of large storks prowling through a freshly cut cornfield. A bird siting in the middle of the road turns out to be a Kestrel eating breakfast. He flies off to an electric pole and scowls.






There are villages every few kilometres; they are built on the same theme of enclosed courtyards with high walls and big gates facing the road. A group of teenagers waiting for a Freiburg bound train chase each other the station platform.


There seem to be more people between villages than in them. A jogger carrying a bunch of wild flowers passes and smiles. I’m winding between willow trees and fields but a hundred metres north the extinct volcano of the Kaiserstühl rears out of the plain, draped in vineyards.






Breisach minster is visible from several kilometres away. Unfortunately at this exact point the cycleway is blocked by a spiderweb of temporary fences and diversion signs to prevent people using about 200m of entirely open road. Of course I follow all the diversion and don’t squeeze through the fence...






On the approach to Breisach the wall of hills turns north and the road crosses a wide open plain. Pass fishermen on the lakes, and increasing numbers of cyclists and joggers. In the last kilometre to Breisach I receive my first “Bonjour”.

Pass the Mother of All Wineries, a massive concrete block that would rival a nuclear power station. Outside is a pickup truck with a sign offering an “Emergency wine delivery service”.






Breisach itself the sort of pretty, old town centre with old walls and a minster which would make it famous in the UK. It is built on a hill, and when the Rhine flooded, which was a lot of the time, it would frequently find itself an Island in the middle of the river. Being the only high point for miles and on a natural boundary it obviously was fought over quite a lot and at various point belonged to most of the local powers. At one point it even belonged to Austria because… reasons.

One of these days I’ll stop making excuses and actually go up that hill to see the view.



Follow a cycleway around the hill to the bridge, tailed by a courier van that ignored the signs and promptly gets stuck. This route comes out above the bridge over the Rhine, and as it comes into view there’s a steady stream of cars and pedestrians in both directions, and not a policeman in sight, so I guess I’m allowed to go to France. The Cycleway goes under the main road and between casinos and cafes in the old customs building and a row of trucks from different countries with their cab curtains drawn, drivers resting ready for tomorrows journey. One has a satellite dish hanging off the mirror.


Then there’s a sign saying “France, 400m” and a short climb to the bridge. The only evidence that we’re changing country is a tiny plaque in the road, about the size of an A5 piece of paper with “F/D“ on it.






The first French road sign I encounter says “Chausee deforrmee” and it isn’t joking. The Chausee is very deformee and to make it worse the sign was right on the first deformee on a downhill section.

Once past this, I’m in France: there are French signs, people speaking French, but really, there’s not a lot of difference: the culture on both sides of the river is largely the same: people are people after all.






After celebrating this universal humanity by fulfilling a universal human need in some trees, follow a sign to “UNESCO Heritage site, Neuf-Brisach”. On the way there’s an irrigation machine doing to the road what I so recently did to a bush but _Le scale Grand_. It dumps a torrent of water in front of a cyclist whose comment is instantly understandable in any language. After a few minutes waiting for the thing to spray in the direction of the field it is theoretically irrigating there’s quite a group of cyclists at the edge of the damp bit of road, and as soon as it turns we all race across damp section like an ecologically conscious invading horde.






I’ve been riding through the outer fortifications of Neuf-Bresach for a while before I realise. The town was built after the Treaty of Ryswick in 1697. This brought an end to the Nine Years War between France and just about everyone else, although as was usually the case in Europe at the time, it was basically a ceasefire because everyone had run out of weapons.






Part of the treaty said the French should give up Breisach so they retreated in _Le huff magnifique_ and built Neuf-Brisach a few kilometres away to be much bigger, better and more star shaped. Three hundred years later they are still calling it “New” Brisach. It is a Vauban fortress; a massive construction big enough to contain a town, designed to withstand attacks by the new fangled cannon and with a complex maze of bastions, revetments and trenches to swallow entire battalions without trace. The gates, when I finally found them, were long cuttings through the walls which gave way to a grid of streets centred around a perfect square with a church. This being France on a Sunday, the square was hosting a flea market, and it was packed. I decided not catching any nasty bugs was more important than investigating this piece of French culture and headed west.

The next destination was Wolfganzten, west of Neuf-Brisach and where the cycleway meets the road to Colmar and the Voges mountains, which are a future goal. I find all of these fairly easily, but unfortunately the local farmers had inconsiderately planted maize all around the village, & I couldn’t get a clear image of the Voges, so here’s a picture of the church instead.






This done It was time to return to Neuf-Brisach nd do battle with the traffic in the central square; if France has a 2m passing rule French drivers don’t observe it. At the border all the flags on the bridge are pointing south and stretched by the wind. Decide to scratch plans to ride north around the hills. There’s still a headwind on the other side of Breisach, but I convince myself I’ll be sheltered once I go behind the hills.

I’m wrong.

The bikes have changed: France was full of mountain bikes and heavily travel worn touring bikes laden down with bulging bags. Germans seem to favour town bikes and “trekking” bikes, with the occasional E-bike on massively bulging tyres. There’s always one.

The highlight of the return turns out not to be beavers. Something very beaver like nearly becomes an ex-non beaver when it runs across the road, and I nearly drive into the ditch watching a second. When I see the third I actually have the sense to stop and we watch each other for a bit before he gets bored and wanders into the undergrowth. His tail isn’t the flat beaver tail though and I’m later informed they are Coypu, an invasive species from S. America. “Coypu” being a south American term for “Rat that evolved to look like a beaver so dumb Europeans will think it is cute".

Wriggle back from village to village; pass churches, farms, wine merchants, and a very large gentleman on a tiny purple motor scooter. Cross the Autobahn again and see our local church tower ahead. I ran out of energy a few kilometres back so I persuade my legs to keep going over the last bit with the promise of a late lunch. At the edge of the village I cut through the gap onto my road. There’s a paper in the letterbox and chickens all over the garden.

Time for some toast...


----------



## Knightly85 (8 Aug 2020)

Today I cycled 31.47 miles (50.6 km) which is the furthest I have cycled so far. Very hard but good preparation for the 55 miles I have to cycle next month in the London to Brighton charity ride


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2020)

Morning all! Very acceptable blat around Treath Bychan in Anglesey, perfect cycling weather before it gets too toasty. Oh, I don't know, maybe 10-12 miles but who cares when theres a nice beach to bimble around on? Will have to bung piccies up later maybe, they are waiting for 3G in 2030 i believe


----------



## DCBassman (8 Aug 2020)

A very short, even for me, ride around Brentor. My back went pop a couple of weeks back, and a lot of the time since, I've been barely able to walk, let alone cycle. However, felt a bit better this morning, so tried a loop around the village. A bit over 3 miles, quite a goodly amount of upness considering the distance, and even one bit of down-ness when 52-12 was engaged to top 30mph. No problem with the back.


----------



## Knightly85 (8 Aug 2020)

This is my week so far.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Aug 2020)

21 predicted the weather forecast, 27 said my outdoor thermometer in the shade so the Defy was not that surprised to be left in the shed this afternoon as the ebike moved for the first time since last Sunday, it had been a week of bulky shopping trips over and beyond rucksacks and panniers. Once again Sainsbury's was it's destination, this time up the appropriately named Strava segment of Humps and a Hill for the first time in a few weeks. The assist definitely stayed on today. Knocked another couple of seconds off my local ebike KOM.


----------



## ruffers (8 Aug 2020)

Today me and my son ventured to Blackpool. We set off early, bikes in the boot.Breakfast in the car consisted of croissants and coffee.
We arrived and parked up on the sea front south side of the front at the start of the illuminations.
We cycled north, past the tower, the piers and headed for Fleetwood.
The weather was brilliant we couldn’t have asked for a better day on our first cycling adventure. We reached Fleetwood and simply headed straight back.
Half way point on the way back we stopped at the hole in the wall cafe and sat on the sea front both opting for a sausage butty and a hot chocolate. Pure bliss 😉.




After a lovely brunch we headed back for the cafe back past the three piers and the tower. Definitely timed it right as it was now chaotic in some parts.
We both loved it today and I hope as a father we do it many more times in the future.








Happy cycling everyone 🚴🏻


----------



## ianbarton (8 Aug 2020)

My Wem loop in reverse (55km). It didn't feel too hot when I set off, but my Wahoo reckoned it was 30C. Crossing the A41 near Prees, traffic was back to pre Covid levels and I had to wait a few minutes until I could cross over. Arriving at Wem I went to the Coop and bought a tuna and sweetcorn sandwich and couldn't resist a couple of packets of Mr Kiplings slices. Continuing through Wem, I noticed that the cafe in the library was now open. This has great home made cakes and slices. Must go back next week to sample them.

I continued towards Press, crossing the railway line where there were no trains to watch this time. I struggled up the short steep hill and took shelter under the yew tree in the Church. By this time I was really feeling the heat and wished I had brought another litre of water. Luckily the rest of the ride home was mostly slightly downhill, but I was suffering on the last couple of kilometres to home.

After drinking a couple litres of fluid and eating the rest of Mr Kliping's slices I felt much better and it was wine o'clock.


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Aug 2020)

The forecast was for a slightly cooler day today but it still seemed very warm. I even decided to put ice cubes in my water which kept it cool for about 10 minutes! Started off to Northwood, into Whixall, Alkington where I turn to go back across the canal, had to wait as the swing bridge was up for a boat passing through for the first time in months. Carried on to Fenns Bank, back over the canal to Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton over to Loppington, Lyneal where I thought I would see if the road closures had been to fix the awful lane between Lyneal and the Ellesmere road and there was lovely smooth tarmac where in places there had been some huge craters and some “agricultural “ repairs. Carried onto the Ellesmere road to Northwood and home. Lots of cyclists, walkers, some horse riders and a pony and trap. 24.9 miles @15.7mph.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Aug 2020)

Great day for a trip to Lochwinnoch.
Met a couple of pals from a football forum and headed off.




I forgot to record the 7 miles to the start point.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2020)

I waited till the temperature started to drop and the sun was heading downward. It was still hot tho'. I decided to go a bit further when I got down to Birts St. So down to Pendock and along to Long Green. Then dodges around The Rampings and Queenhill. The sun had set and the gloaming had passed by the time I got back. First ride in the dark for me for ages. 35 smiles


----------



## JPBoothy (8 Aug 2020)

ruffers said:


> Today me and my son ventured to Blackpool. We set off early, bikes in the boot.Breakfast in the car consisted of croissants and coffee.
> We arrived and parked up on the sea front south side of the front at the start of the illuminations.
> We cycled north, past the tower, the piers and headed for Fleetwood.
> The weather was brilliant we couldn’t have asked for a better day on our first cycling adventure. We reached Fleetwood and simply headed straight back.
> ...


A precious memory for you both. Well done Dad .


----------



## JPBoothy (8 Aug 2020)

Dark46 said:


> What a ride! Just had a fantastic ride with @Donger around our normal neck of the woods. So a another 31 miles done with plenty to think back on. That's the great thing about getting out and about on your bike, if you go somewhere you have to get back.
> @Donger called round about 10ish and realised he hadn't picked up his sunglasses, so we headed back to his place first to pick some up. From there it was to Stonebench, Elmore, Epney and Longley along the side of the River Severn. From here it was to Priding before heading into Milton End and Arlingham. From here it was uphill to Framilode where we turned down alongside the canal towards Splatt Bridge on the far side of Frampton on Severn.
> A well named bridge! As I approached the bridge I could see a gate across the pathway so I unclipped thinking I was going to dismount. Well I did but not the way I hoped. I noticed I could go around the gate as there was a mound of earth to the right, where people had ridden and walked around. So I headed for it, I turned right then left as I was parallel with the gate. Well being on road tyres on mud the bike suddenly didn't like it, the next thing I knew I was led on my back head to toe in stingers and brambles!!😂😂😂😂😂🤨🤨
> As I was in a ditch and was suspended by the brambles there was nothing for me to push against to get out🤣🤣🤣 I heard a "OMG are you ok are you hurt?" "No" I said "but I need a hand getting out" with that a hand appeared and pulled my out.
> ...


I now have a vision firmly stuck in my head of you sneaking out of your house early in the morning and rolling in a patch of Stingers to try and repeat that weird feeling that you claim to have liked so much


----------



## JPBoothy (8 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It’s 07:30 on a Sunday morning. I’m supposed to be half way to France but instead I’ve overslept and now I’m fretting. I’ve fretted about my toolkit (checked, all there) my pump (checked), the post C-19 border situation (Checked: open apparently) and now I’m randomly fretting about my saddle and if it will suddenly become uncomfortable halfway through the journey. Decide I’m being silly and set off, a cold breeze sets me off worrying that I should have packed an extra fleece.
> 
> View attachment 540434
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the photographs that you regularly post of the beautiful scenery but, please do not get caught wandering into the undergrowth looking for Beavers


----------



## Dark46 (8 Aug 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I now have a vision firmly stuck in my head of you sneaking out of your house early in the morning and rolling in a patch of Stingers to try and repeat that weird feeling that you claim to have liked so much


I didn't enjoy it that much 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Cavalol (9 Aug 2020)

Went with a mate to show him a nice route from Chester to Beeston, then via Harthill, Broxton, side of Farndon and back to Chester. So unfit, I thought I'd taken a wrong turn from Beeston to Harthill, as couldn't remember the hill being such a long climb. Had a few stops up that and some other hills, though only used performance enhancing drugs (aka ventolin inhaler) on that stretch. Getting out early was the right idea, roads were mostly very quiet, and aside from one brave individual overtaking far too quickly and beeping his horn in his dog rough scrappy old Passat, I'd people's road manners were really, really good and we got lots of return waves after thanking people for being patient. 

Anyhow, as ever on that route it was a lovely ride, if not quite exerting, but its worth it for the view pretty much the whole way round. Got some PBs that didn't feel like PBs at the time (isn't that a great bonus when you get home and download?!) and managed just over 40mph descending to Broxton roundabout. On a better bike pretty confident with some more effort I'd have seen 45, but not complaining. 

The old Cube Peleton is a lovely thing, but slipping into the middle chain ring (and occasionally bottom one) when going for it was always in the back of my mind. Poor excuse I know, but then probably saved me from burning myself out.
















(It's a brave man who parks one SD1 Rover in a field, let alone two)


----------



## 13 rider (9 Aug 2020)

Did have plans for a 70 miler this morning . Wanted to be out early to avoid the heat so the alarm went off at 5.30 I peered out to f the curtains to be greeted with the sight of the trees opposite dancing around in the wind and the sky being dark suddenly my motivation for a longer ride disappeared so back to bed . Finally up at 8.00 pottered about a bit and after breakfast finally rolled out the door at 0930 . The heat hadn't arrive yet so arm warmers were donned in August . Headed out on my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold got to Cossington 6 miles in were I got stopped at some temporary traffic lights where the arm warmers were removed . Into Sileby were I took the climb up Seagrave rd . Decided to put an effort in with a helping tailwind only to be stopped by some temporary lights . Got past these only to be stopped at another set 1/2 mile later . The rest of the ride was uneventful but a tailwind home helped push the average up to 16.6 mph so just 32 miles in the bag but another 200 mile week racked up . Still windy but not as bad as it looked at 5.30 was just beginning to warm up as I got home


----------



## C R (9 Aug 2020)

Today was try something different day. I have ridden several times around Bredon Hill, but never been to the summit, so I spent some time looking through bridleway maps, and came up with a route that would fit with my Tewkesbury, Elmley Castle circuit.

Out just before half past six, to a rather grey and dull looking day, but not cold, on my flatbar for the first time since I bought the road bike. First destination was Tewkesbury, so head for Kinnersley, via Hatfield and Pirton. After Kinnersley I decided to take the bridleway to Baughton, which is signposted as part of the NCN route 45, I won't be doing that again. Most of the way it is just a narrow rut of irregular hard packed mud, and quite overgrown with nettles and brambles. There really is no point in having this shortcut signposted, as it saves only half a mile, and the road it avoids is quite quiet anyway.

So, made it to Baughton in one piece, but with a few nettle stings in my arms and legs. From here I head for Strensham, past the Hill Croome church and the motorway services, and then over the M50 after the village, aiming for Twyning, past this chap




From here it is a quick downhill to Twyning, climbing a little bit, and then a quick run down the Mythe to the edge of Tewkesbury, where I take the left for Bredon at the roundabout.

The flatbar is quite a bit heavier than the road bike, and I can feel that now going up towards Bredons Hardwick, but I guess the weight helps on the other side .

Past Bredon, I then reach the left turn for the road that leads to the hill through Westmancote. The tarmacked lane goes quite some way up the hill, and though it was steep, I was managing ok, until the tarmac run out and the bridleway started. The bridleway in here is mostly lumps of stone, with bits of loose gravel sprinkled about, and really steep. I managed for a while on the bike, but I was concerned that due to my lack of experience I would hit the deck, so I walked the difficult sections and rode the easier ones. Unfortunately the day was still grey so the views were not very inspiring.




The Cotswolds are somewhere there, and the Malverns here





Eventually I reached a gate which led to a flatter grass section. As I closed the gate there was an mtber coming the other way. I asked for confirmation that I was going the right way, which I was, and while talking it turned out it was a colleague from a previous job, who rides the hill often, so he offered some suggestions for paths to follow. Apparently I had gone up one of the harder paths.

The grass section was a lot easier to ride, and I was now getting closer to the summit. This was a view towards Worcester, also hidden in the gloom




and finally the tower




did I say it was gloomy?




Now my intention was to follow the bridleway to Elmley Castle, but somewhere along the way I took the wrong turn, and ended up in Ashton Under Hill instead, which added a couple of miles to my route.

I was making much quicker progress now, and made it to Pershore sooner than I expected. I stopped by the old bridge for a drink, and a final photo.




The final stretch was now up Holloway, down Rebecca road, where I spun out my highest gear, Wadborough and home after an extra loop around the estate to get over 40 miles.

It was interesting to go up the hill, but I don't think mtbing is for me. Shame the views were clouded by the mist, so I may have to repeat the adventure on a clear day.

The map
l


----------



## cyberknight (9 Aug 2020)

Sunday club ride to church farm tea rooms anslow .
Struggled all the way around and i cut my ride short as i was getting stomach cramps and the rest were having to wait for me every hill


----------



## Old jon (9 Aug 2020)

Dry and bright again this morning, with a northerly breeze. It almost felt cold! So I had to ride away on the fixed, just to warm up.

A bit of Holbeck first, and then out on Great Wilson Street to cross the Aire on Crown Point Bridge, then predictably up to the Oakwood Clock. Aim for Street Lane, turn right at the A61 and ride along this to the bridleway for Eccup Reservoir. Once through the village that shares the same name turn right again. After a while the road descends a bit steeply and the surface is variable, to be polite about it, less fun on fixed gear. So twiddling gently through Weardley and here is the A659. Turn left.



Through Arthington to Pool and decide to ride up to Farnley. This is the steeper side of that hill, it certainly felt that way today and it is the first time I have ridden up without gears. Sanity is not required for this exercise. Wouldn’t help at all. The drop into Otley was fun though, swoopy stuff and little traffic. And then another drop. A clipless moment is a description I have seen. But this happened at a pedestrian crossing. With audience. Ah well, bike OK and just a bit of skin off elbow and knee.

Onwards after a bit, the climb up Leeds Road seemed easier than before, but no shorter. Those roadworks at Bramhope still look the same as the last three or four visits, maybe the improvements are all out of sight? Straight past Golden Acre Park, no detour for Adel dam today.

Across the Ring Road and more cones and fencing on the way to Headingley. At the bottom of the hill to Kirkstall, realising it is Sunday, I took the bike lane into town centre. Quiet and easy. Out through that corner of Hunslet and then the final stretch home. A surprising thirty eight miles put a smile in place, and just over 1900 feet uphill. Pretty good.

And the garthing cartoonery . . ., no, I should be polite, cartography


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> Did have plans for a 70 miler this morning . Wanted to be out early to avoid the heat so the alarm went off at 5.30 I peered out to f the curtains to be greeted with the sight of the trees opposite dancing around in the wind and the sky being dark suddenly my motivation for a longer ride disappeared so back to bed . Finally up at 8.00 pottered about a bit and after breakfast finally rolled out the door at 0930 . The heat hadn't arrive yet so arm warmers were donned in August . Headed out on my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold got to Cossington 6 miles in were I got stopped at some temporary traffic lights where the arm warmers were removed . Into Sileby were I took the climb up Seagrave rd . Decided to put an effort in with a helping tailwind only to be stopped by some temporary lights . Got past these only to be stopped at another set 1/2 mile later . The rest of the ride was uneventful but a tailwind home helped push the average up to 16.6 mph so just 32 miles in the bag but another 200 mile week racked up . Still windy but not as bad as it looked at 5.30 was just beginning to warm up as I got home


 




Erm trees dancing in the wind are you sure you went dreaming 

County council must have some spare cash .Recently there has been several road closures round my neck of the woods Most have been passable for cyclists.On closure near me The Newbold Heath road close to the travellers sit is completely closed off with metal barriers


----------



## KingswayRider (9 Aug 2020)

Early start to get in some miles pre club ride. Decided on a masochistic effort. Up through Harescombe to Edge, which kicks up much more steeply than the main road up to Edge, peaking at the top at 1 in 6. Descend to Pitchcombe, take the turning to Painswick, then another turning to climb another narrow, steep & gravel covered lane back up to Edge. More steep, bumpy gravel infested lanes to descend & then climb back to Painswick & up through. Brief detour along Holcombe Lane, before returning to the main road & taking yet another little lane back across to Edge & then continue climbing to Haresfield Beacon. 563m of ascent in 14 miles.
Nasty descent - very potholed, gravelly & twisty & had to squeeze in twice for cars. . Back down to Kingsway & meet up with the club ride, including @Donger & @Dark46, having 22 miles & approx 600m ascent by that point.
Pleasant zig-zag route out to Staunton for a cuppa, surviving a couple of idiot drivers on the way. Helped one of the riders on the climbs (hand on the back to give him that e-bike feel) as he was suffering with his back & had no legs as a result. Certainly felt the burn in the legs on a number of occasions, but we got everyone round the route & home. Another 100k (66.43 miles) and 1009 of ascent by the time I got home.


----------



## Dark46 (9 Aug 2020)

Another great ride today with @KingswayRider and @Donger on the club ride. I managed to get my myself out of bed this morning.
I was glad in away that the weather wasn't quite as itvwas forecast, I didn't really know what to expect for altitude but I was aware of the 40 miles that the route was planned to be.
Strange to be riding some roads in the opposite direction to what I normally do, also it was nice to go down some lanes that I never knew where they went.
A great route with some great views , we are really lucky to have what we have locally.
So after the route @KingswayRider said he had to do a few more meters of assent (3) so I said I would go with him.
When I got home my next door neighbour asked if I had come off today and how far had I done? I said "45 miles" she said "don't come back until you've done 50!" So I went for a little jolly around Quedgeley and when I got back I had done 50.59 miles.
I was surprised how well the ride went as I haven't done over 40 this year.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Aug 2020)

Morning all! Very acceptable blat around Treath Bychan in Anglesey, perfect cycling weather before it gets too toasty. Oh, I don't know, maybe 10-12 miles but who cares when theres a nice beach to bimble around on?


Grant Fondo said:


> Evening all...back to civilisation so heres pics from ride above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Donger (9 Aug 2020)

What is it with bikes? The moment you fix one part, another one goes kaput. I had a great little ride out with @Dark46 the other day, testing out my Swissstop disc brake pads that I had just fitted. Everything went great until I was nearly home, when the front derailleur started to play up. On Saturday I had a look at it and the thing was down for the count ... completely seized. I think the spring must have broken. Anyway, that meant switching to my older bike, the one with rim brakes, for today's club ride.

@KingswayRider had come up with another peach of a route out to Deerhurst, Staunton and Hartpury, taking every opportunity to try out quiet little lanes that were new to us. A very enjoyable ride it was too. A few too many turned up, so we kept a very loose peloton, with little groups of 2, 3 or 4 spread out along the road. It was quite warm and muggy today, but the sun never showed itself. A very enjoyable ride (with the exception of one or two four wheeled muppets) and it was nice to have @Dark46 back in the fold. He very generously paid for all the drinks at Staunton Garden Centre, and he seemed to have recovered from his whole body stinging nettle experience the other day.

I'm going to have to take the plunge and find myself a new bicycle mechanic locally now. I did get a few recommendations, so I reckon I'll try out a chap who lives less than a mile from me. I can even ride the bike round to his place and walk back from there. Hope I get it back in time for next week's club ride, as we are due to do a lovely route into the Cotswolds, stopping at Chavenage Manor. I don't think I trust the brakes on No2 bike coming back down from there.

Thunderstorms predicted for pretty much the whole of next week, with a dentist's visit thrown in. Lovely. 44.8 miles today.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## KingswayRider (9 Aug 2020)

Donger said:


> What is it with bikes? The moment you fix one part, another one goes kaput. I had a great little ride out with @Dark46 the other day, testing out my Swissstop disc brake pads that I had just fitted. Everything went great until I was nearly home, when the front derailleur started to play up. On Saturday I had a look at it and the thing was down for the count ... completely seized. I think the spring must have broken. Anyway, that meant switching to my older bike, the one with rim brakes, for today's club ride.
> 
> @KingswayRider had come up with another peach of a route out to Deerhurst, Staunton and Hartpury, taking every opportunity to try out quiet little lanes that were new to us. A very enjoyable ride it was too. A few too many turned up, so we kept a very loose peloton, with little groups of 2, 3 or 4 spread out along the road. It was quite warm and muggy today, but the sun never showed itself. A very enjoyable ride (with the exception of one or two four wheeled muppets) and it was nice to have @Dark46 back in the fold. He very generously paid for all the drinks at Staunton Garden Centre, and he seemed to have recovered from his whole body stinging nettle experience the other day.
> 
> ...


Check what model it is & if you can get one online delivered quickly - not a big job to fit & set-up, so if you're stuck regarding new LBS I'm sure I can sort it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2020)

I finally made it into the Black Forest. Not very far though, only about 15k one way.

It is a hilly place.

More pictures will follow when I have energy.


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Aug 2020)

Needed to be out early today and another new route planned. It was already warm although overcast and very little wind when I left starting off to Wolverley, Nonely, Myddle, down the lower road to Merrington, Old Woods onto the new lanes I carried on to Walford Heath crossing the road to go to Yeaton, Grafton, Adcote which involved a rough lane with an impressive amount of grass growing down the middle although it did improve as we got near Adcote school, onto Baschurch where I was back on familiar ground, past the PGL to Stanwardine in the Fields, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields, Marton, Burlton, Loppington, Horton, Northwood and home. 33.04miles @16mph
.




Photo from a wall in Old Woods


----------



## itboffin (9 Aug 2020)

35 miles and 2100ft of ascent in the lovely sunshine with a very dear old friend including a pub lunch and great conversation truly one the perfect cycling days, more of that please 🙂


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Aug 2020)

Daughter number two was having Loads of friends around for her leaving party😢 She is leaving Yorkshire for performing arts college in Essex at the end of the month so best to make an exit, get out on my bike and leave them all to it.
Out just before 3 on the Tricross, met Friends in Ulleskelf and cycled to The Ship in Acaster Malbis for numerous coffees sat outside by the River, lovely afternoon.
26.8 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Aug 2020)

Wrong weather forecast for the second day running – overcast apparently sunny in fact once the morning cleared. Gave the Defy a fright by heading towards Chevin Cycles but passed by non stop, it was a rare use of that bit of the A61 to avoid Fridays surface dressing of part of the A59.

Back on the keyboard trail and in search of an O which was not Otley lead to another trip over Aldwark Toll Bridge. Wind was a north easterly which had a clear impact as I turned onto the A168 and the bike did not so readily respond, and on the approach to Great Ouseburn a section of road open to the fields alongside had a significant cross wind.

To minimise the rattle of the bridge I waited for a car coming the other way to exit but I still had to convince myself the bike was okay and not falling apart. Plenty of cyclists about but more scarce after the Toll Bridge, where I headed north-east through Easingwold to the O of Oulston with a third of a mile climb of 7% avg 13.2% max.








Had a GPS direction What! moment thereafter – knowing I then needed to turn west (left) I was confused why it kept on indicating a right turn (mental note to self – switch it to map display next time). Post ride it transpired the plotted route had turned left in the village whereas I did that at a road junction beyond which had a road sign for Boroughbridge. After the next junction thereafter the GPS directions returned to being useful and were needed on a route than included an acute right turn and use of a single track road that I was wary of in terms of any presence of pot holes but after an initial iffy section it was fine. Some roads had been surface dressed but had compacted enough not to be an issue while others had long nice smooth patches alongside the edge of the carriageway.

A new PR on the ride south west from Thornton Bridge to Boroughbridge clearly benefitted from the tailwind. The latter stages of the ride made an interesting comparison with last Saturdays battle with a westerly and today was 2 mins 40 secs quicker over 5.16 miles. Todays total 55.04 miles@14.5mph avg, 2582ft climbed.


----------



## pjd57 (9 Aug 2020)

Nice morning in Glasgow so I decided to visit my daughter in East Kilbride.




It's a few miles uphill from Rutherglen , but no real tough bits




Good views across the city on the way back down.
This is one of the few stretches of road that I don't mind using the " shared path " .
There's no pedestrians on it and a lot of speeding on the dual carriageway


----------



## a.twiddler (10 Aug 2020)

Looking forward to a longer ride out on the Linear recumbent for the last couple of days but it has just been so hot and humid. This morning was much cooler and cloudier so I was all set to do some sandwiches and set off mid morning. Alas, Mrs Twiddler had other ideas and once the jobs list which she had produced was done I decided to have a snack first and go later.
The sun was out and it was getting hotter by the time I set off having slapped on a load of sun cream on the way out and grabbed a bottle of water.

Gettin' outta Dodge by the shortest route and leaving the mean streets behind I soon found things pleasantly cooler, heading for Oulton Park via Wettenhall. There was a slight headwind as is usual in this direction but rather than being annoying I found it pleasantly cooling today. Usually there is a little trepidation in riding the recumbent after a few days off it but everything fell into place straight away. I had intended to wear my helmet with new mirror attached but didn't fancy the prospect of slow cooking my head if the temperature reached the dizzy heights of the last couple of days. So the characterful old cap was also slapped on, on the way out. Not windy enough to worry about it getting blown off today.
I was going to take it easy, I told myself. Just roll along, enjoy the breeze. Chill out in your shades on your garden chair on wheels. And so I did, mostly. 

King's Lane, Dogmore Lane, along part of the weathered red brick wall that encloses Oulton Park, then off left to Brownhills Road and across an awkward junction with poor sightlines to the left. Awkward enough on an upright bike, a little more hairy when you have 3 or 4 feet of LWB recumbent ahead of your eyeballs. I think my hearing has become more sensitive in even the short time that I have owned this unlikely machine. 

On into Oulton Mill Lane, then a gloriously cooling downhill spoilt a little by a junction behind hedgebanks on the right. Nothing coming, so swooping up a slight climb then stopping at the A49 before waiting for a long enough gap in the traffic to attempt the uphill start straight across into Cotebrook Lane. Quite busy today. Past the church on the left where a cyclist was looking at his phone and gave an acknowledgement, stop again at a crossroads, wait for traffic, then right into Stable Lane. Downhill pedalling hard to get up momentum because there is a climb after this dip and I know that if I can keep the speed up I can keep going into the next downhill. Additional motivation is provided by this being a narrow, winding fast stretch with high banks either side. What was I telling myself a little earlier about chilling out?

What little traffic there was, was patient and gave me a wide berth. I could hear a tractor roaring away behind though I couldn't see it yet. I pounded away downhill just because I could, even though I am normally so, so fond of freewheeling. I hit the bottom of the dip and speed fell away while the tractor noises got louder. I fought a rearguard action against the diminishing speed but was still doing a respectable (for me) 8mph as I reached the crest. The tractor roaring disappeared and looking down at the mirror showed the end of the trailer vanishing into a farm gate just behind me.

The road was now straight and level to the Fishpool Inn crossroads with the A54 on to Abbey Lane with tall trees on the left all along giving merciful shade, so I eased off to take advantage of it. I could see a lot of vehicles queueing at the crossroads ahead with the A556 so I took advantage of a dip in the opposite kerb and rode carefully round the corner of the wide kerb. I think this is a cycle facility for the junction. A short way along there was a crossing place and I crossed over, following a red cycle path left. This ended just round the right hand corner but there was no way to cross in front of the cars to get to the opposite lane. I slowly trundled along the kerb with slow moving cars on the left and a selection of prickly and stinging plants on the right until I reached a spot where I could cross over safely. I certainly wouldn't ride on such a kerb normally but this seemed the least worst option.

A few hundred yards up the road there was a small shop so feeling hot and bothered I stopped for an ice cream. There was a bunch of young chaps on MTBs in all the gear outside obviously heading for Delamere Forest. They talked amongst themselves but happily for me I was obviously too old and eccentric (and sweaty) so I didn't have to answer any questions. One of the drawbacks of riding one of these a lot of the time, even if you're not in the mood.

Not feeling much cooler, I carried on through Delamere along Station Road. There was another queue of traffic not much further along, at some roadworks traffic lights. There was a gradual downhill towards the lights and I got some speed up but the traffic had cleared and the lights changed just as I got there. I pulled over to let the next accumulation of cars get by before setting off on green and gratifyingly got up to about 20mph without too much effort. I passed Delamere Station (where there was some kind of country event on which was generating all the traffic) and was only slowed on the short hill leading into Hatchmere, though this went smoothly because I was preceded by a slow moving 4 X 4 which unintentionally cleared the oncoming traffic for me. Swooping through Hatchmere towards Kingsley I made it a good way up the hill before finding that I couldn't hold on to a low gear on the derailleur without it unexpectedly jumping to a higher gear. I stopped in a gateway and got into low gear on the 3 speed hub and was able to use a higher ratio on the derailleur which then stayed put. I got going again, anticipating sorting it out once I got home. I arrived at Kingsley sooner than expected, crossed Norley Road into Top Road and then had a marvellous freewheel all the way through Kingsley, turning right up The Hurst and then right again into Roddy Lane which is a narrow lane with high hedges and little traffic. I pulled over once to let a following car go by. 

Turning right at the T junction with Mill Lane I had the road to myself for a couple of miles before I heard voices behind me and a scrubbing of tyres. "Coming by on the right" someone said, (where else? It's a road, isn't it?) and two meaty chaps passed on mountain bikes. Almost immediately a large man on an upright trike with fat tyres and a small woman on a hybrid came out of a junction on the right ahead of them, and there were 5 of us in line. Any passer by might have thought we were together, a sort of cycling circus. The meaty chaps passed the other two at the beginning of a hill, powered by muscle. The other two left me behind on the hill, probably powered by electicity. I was left in solitary splendour, powered by wishful thinking, as in I wish I could use those bl**dy lower gears! Still, I climbed onwards to Acton Bridge Station, where since I was stopping to look at the gears, I took a photo opportunity.
Fortunately the solution was simple. The right hand shifter has a friction adjuster which just needed tightening. Sorted.
I should have zoomed in a bit tighter on the second picture.










I set off again in the opposite direction from the photo, down Station Road, and climbed gently to the bridge over the A49 and turned right on to West Road in Weaverham. Then a left turn on to Forest Rd and right on to Gorstage Lane, passing under a railway bridge. At the end of Gorstage Lane I went straight on up the climb on Weaverham Road to Sandiway. A bit hot on a day like today, but the bike was not difficult to ride up it. At the A556 I went straight across on to Kennel Lane, which was pleasantly shady, and was able to take it a bit easy, not least due to the surface being alternatively tarmac and gravel in places. The bike coped surprisingly well, and I was able to ride all of it, so my technique must be improving as last time I rode it on a similar surface uphill I ended up having to get off and push.

Over a humped bridge then down on to the old railway. Stopped for a choc bar and a drink of water. Then through old Whitegate Station, onto Grange Lane, through the the town centre and uphill to home. Overall, apart from the heat, a successful day.
Mileage according to the computer 28.3. Average speed despite the dawdling off road stretch 9.6mph. Max speed, somewhere, was 28.4.


----------



## Stonechat (10 Aug 2020)

Went out before the heat. Did a quick loop over to Bushy Park, came back was going to do another loop to Windlesham but traffic was queuing over Certsey Bridge, so improvised another loop.. A little less than I inteded
35 miles @ 17.5 mph, little climbing


----------



## ianbarton (10 Aug 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Turning right at the T junction with Mill Lane I had the road to myself for a couple of miles before I heard voices behind me and a scrubbing of tyres. "Coming by on the right" someone said, (where else? It's a road, isn't it?) and two meaty chaps passed on mountain bikes. Almost immediately a large man on an upright trike with fat tyres and a small woman on a hybrid came out of a junction on the right ahead of them, and there were 5 of us in line. Any passer by might have thought we were together, a sort of cycling circus. The meaty chaps passed the other two at the beginning of a hill, powered by muscle. The other two left me behind on the hill, probably powered by electicity. I was left in solitary splendour, powered by wishful thinking, as in I wish I could use those bl**dy lower gears! Still, I climbed onwards to Acton Bridge Station, where since I was stopping to look at the gears, I took a photo opportunity.


My Mum lived in Acton Bridge pre World War 2. She used to tell me a story of descending the nearby hill under the railway bridge on her bike when the brakes failed and she crashed into it. Luckily no serious injuries.


----------



## a.twiddler (10 Aug 2020)

ianbarton said:


> My Mum lived in Acton Bridge pre World War 2. She used to tell me a story of descending the nearby hill under the railway bridge on her bike when the brakes failed and she crashed into it. Luckily no serious injuries.


Would this be on Cliff Road? I went that way earlier this year on my tourer out of curiosity and was caught out by the sudden steepness of the climb as I went under the bridge. It's a bit of a monster and I couldn't get into bottom gear fast enough. I was considering walking up it then two walkers appeared from the other direction so naturally, stupid pride made me bust a gut not to be seen taking my bike for a walk. It was actually very painful. Obviously not as painful as going too fast downhill and having to use the scenery for brakes.


----------



## ianbarton (10 Aug 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Would this be on Cliff Road? I went that way earlier this year on my tourer out of curiosity and was caught out by the sudden steepness of the climb as I went under the bridge. It's a bit of a monster and I couldn't get into bottom gear fast enough. I was considering walking up it then two walkers appeared from the other direction so naturally, stupid pride made me bust a gut not to be seen taking my bike for a walk. It was actually very painful. Obviously not as painful as going too fast downhill and having to use the scenery for brakes.


I am fairly certain that's the one, but it has been several years since I was there.

Edit: that is indeed the one:


----------



## a.twiddler (10 Aug 2020)

ianbarton said:


> I am fairly certain that's the one, but it has been several years since I was there.
> 
> Edit: that is indeed the one:
> 
> View attachment 540851


Coming down, just about behind where the photographer is standing, the brakeless bicyclist would be faced with a sharp right hand bend just where the road levels off, ending up against a field gate or in a hedge. Ouch! You can see from the difference in height between the nearest part of the bridge and the furthest side how steep the slope is.


----------



## postman (10 Aug 2020)

Well today it was 36 miles,Knaresborough.It was lovely going out but oh boy coming back,i was shot to hell.The heat and the extra miles knocked me for six.But i broke the mental block.I have only been going to Otley 25 miles ish.
Coming back Kirk Deighton to Bardsey purgatory.
When i stopped in Wetherby at 11-00 for a latte,i saw the man of the moment,Marcelo doing a bit of shopping.He looks such a humble man.He has taken Leeds back to the top table yet he looks so ordinary incredible.And oh boy was it hot.I am still recovering.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Aug 2020)

Hot, hot hot. Just the standard run around the usual loop. Castlemorton, Redmarley, Highleadon, Ashleworth, Forthampton, Longdon and the usual lanes back. Drink, drink and drink all the way. The culvert work is now complete on the Hams north of Tirley so no diversion today. 47 smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2020)

On the way to work this morning.


----------



## JPBoothy (11 Aug 2020)

ianbarton said:


> I am fairly certain that's the one, but it has been several years since I was there.
> 
> Edit: that is indeed the one:
> 
> View attachment 540851


It looks like one from 'The Great Train Robbery' film.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2020)

2 rides for me. Yesterday it was 11 miles in hot humid conditions. Lots of cars on the road as well.




















Today was another scorcher of a day. We had a fantastic lightning display last night at around 10 pm. It was misty, but the sky lit up like bonfire night.

This morning's mist has lingered and I think we are due more raon today, so i decided to go out before the heavens open later on.

Another hot day and little air, but now and again I could feel a very welcome breeze.12 miles today.


----------



## Old jon (11 Aug 2020)

The intention today was to have a gentle pedal around, most likely down the riverside, maybe as far as Allerton Bywater, and back similarly. Twenty nine miles after starting I can say, ‘Yes, that is what I did.’ But there was more than that.

 Gentle it aye was, 560 feet of climbing and none of it steep or long. There was lots of added interest though, for this rider. Reach the river path at the Armouries early enough for things to be quiet along there. Ride down through Woodlesford to Lemonroyd Marina and decide to try to stay on the west bank of the river or canal, ‘cos there are paths marked on the OS map. And for a pedestrian, there are indeed paths, bridleways, trails and stuff.

On 25 mm slicks it was an interesting ride. Had to walk up two gravelly stretches, and cautiously down another, due to lack of traction. Reached Methley Mires, fished there in my youth, never returned until now. Found the way to Methley Bridge and had fun lifting the bike over a fence to put it on the road. It was the sort of fun that you are glad when it is over, but happy that you did it. Then I rode through Castleford, crossed the Aire finally and up the hill to Allerton Bywater.

The Lines are here, a nature reserve, and St Aidan’s something or another with a similar purpose. I turned onto the Lines, had to stop to pass through a gate and ended up chatting to a dog walker who was also a cyclist. Called me brave for riding fixed wheel with SPDs on. Good chat, rode away. And was lost! I knew where I was, St Aidan’s, but it was not easy to find my way out. And then I found a gaggle of guides.



And after that found my way back to eastern / northern bank of the river. No need to explore further now, Woodlesford is soon reached and the familiar ride back to Leeds passed without event. After leaving the riverside for the rest of the ride home there was one closed road to find a way around, but home and the happy grin were close. A very good morning it was.

The way the wheels rolled,


----------



## JPBoothy (11 Aug 2020)

I went for a gentle 6ml ride with my teenage son first thing this morning to get a McDonalds Coffee (I don't eat their food but I'm addicted to the coffee) as it was such a nice temperature.. Anyway, after escorting him safely back to his xbox  I decided on a solo ride to make the most of the nice weather. My first stop was only about 10mls in as I was roasting and had once again left home without a drinks bottle. The pint of Lager shandy was lovely but the packet of accompanying Salt n Vinegar crisps was not a great idea as they obviously just made me even more thirsty later on. I don't know if somebody had slipped EPO into my shandy but, I then rode the remaining 20mls at a much faster pace than I normally would and seemed to actually enjoy the few steady 6-7% hills that I encountered too. There was even a section of bridleway that I blasted along finding mud from last nights storm in the process. This was quite an unusual ride for me as I'm generally a steady eddie and don't 'feel the need for speed' at all.. However, after arriving back home and taking a shower I soon realised that Mr Sun, riding too quickly and a 'foolish' lack of liquid' had taken hold and I have felt rough all afternoon My lungs felt as if I'd been inhaling hot air constantly (which I suppose I had really) so the bottle holder will definitely be going back on the bike tonight.


----------



## Dark46 (11 Aug 2020)

Not my best idea to go out in 30° heat, but I was feeling too hot sat at home. With the forecast for ⛈ for the rest of the week I wanted to get out.
So a 20 mile solo ride with idiots in cars and vans , (something not new) took my mind off the heat.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Aug 2020)

First ride with the North-East CTC Group today starting at 10am from Stannington, we rode up to Mitford, North Morpeth, Tritlington and Hadston. Stop for a picnic lunch at Druridge Bay then turned south on NCR1 to Cresswell, Lynemouth, Ashington and back via Hepscott [up Bottle Bank] and back to Stannington for 5pm, 42 miles with lots of stops including a rare sighting of a Marsh Harrier and egrets. Looking forward to returning to the Drift Cafe for a coffee after Covid! Feel relaxed and happy after a good day out.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Aug 2020)

Decided to go out again today, as I'm not getting any exercise with this damned back problem, and there's a lot of stormy weather forecast.
No big deal, just another loop of the village, but boy, was it hot!
One niggle: on the big downhill section, I couldn't get the FD to stay up on the big ring, so my intention of hammering it to maybe 35rmph went out of the window...fettling needed. But not until back home in Tavistock and the workstand is available.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2020)

On the way to work again:


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Aug 2020)

I have got the week off work and there are thunderstorms forecast for the rest of the week so I thought I had better get out today, it was already hot although still a bit hazy over the hills. I started off to Wolverley turning to Nonely, back to Loppington past the pub to Brown Heath, English Frankton and down to Cockshutt, crossing the road to Kenwick then Lower Hordley. A quick check of my directions then on to Hordley, Tetchill past the front of Ellesmere college then turned back to Lee and past the tradesmans entrance to the college, turned to pass Whitemere, up to Colemere, Lyneal, Welshampton, turned by the school to Hampton Grange carrying on past my usual turning to Tarts Hill, Breadon Heath, across the Wrexham road to Bettisfield, Northwood and along Ossage Lane, past The MoatShed then home. 33.56 miles @15mph. It was very warm out and humid especially in the shade where it was still wet after yesterday’s rain. 
Picture from Breadon Heath.


----------



## C R (11 Aug 2020)

Cor, was it hot today. The family went out for some activities after dinner, so I thought I'd take the chance for a spin, reasoning that it would be somewhat cooler close to sunset, but not really, still 28 degrees. Managed my Earls Croome loop in my fastest time, but I was dripping as if I had just got out of the shower. Good fun despite a couples of idiot drivers trying hard to spoil my outing.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Aug 2020)

Ebike had a urgent run to Lidl this evening as I got a message saying they were stopping their free from ranges; think I might have a Guiness Book of Records entry for how many packs of rice cakes and biccys you can get in a rucksack (yes other places sell them but not as cheap or equivalent quality). For the heat a fair number of cyclists about and outbound I got an ebike KOM on a climb by matching at last the time of the QOM. Also a new PR on the decent of a completely deserted Beryl Burton Cycleway. Another cyclist was in front of me on the climb into Knaresborough from the river bridge and passing traffic precluded the ebike from being unleashed for a while. On the return another PR on the climb in the opposite direction on the A59 and probably not surprising one on part of Bilton Lane as the gate was open and hence no need to waggle the handlebars through an anti motor bike barrier. 12.56 miles and 959ft up, an almost identical ft/mile to yesterdays 4.6 miles and 351ft up trip to Asda.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Aug 2020)

Would I be able to ride that far? That has been the question on my mind for quite a while. When Audax UK reinstated validation for rides (DIYs and Perms) up to a nominal 200km, I took it as a sign to try. This had been the point of joining AUK to push myself to ride further. I had completed a calendar event of 100 km in February and did a 118 km ride last week. In fact, that was the furthest I'd ever ridden to date. And here I was planning to ride 218 km to York and back.

Kit packed so I'd be as self-sufficient as possible, I used the equipment I'd got - a pannier rack, pannier bags, fuel tank bag. I hadn't got around to buying a decent lightweight lock so had to take my 2 kg D-lock. It made the bike much heavier, but I'm glad I took it as I used it twice.

I set off at 8 AM and taking the undulating road out to Doncaster borough passing through (but not near) Harworth & Bircotes where you can find Tom Simpson's memorial. That was the last time I saw any kind of hill as the terrain became pancake-flat and stayed that way throughout North Lincolnshire and East Riding and up to York.

As I passed Finningley airport, something strange happened. The route disappeared from my Wahoo. It has never done this before. The ride was still recording, but the lack of directional arrows was a problem. I managed to fix it by ending the route (but not the recording) and starting the route again. This happened again just before York. Same solution worked. Bizarre.

Passing through Selby on some very quiet back lanes, some of which had been 'resurfaced' with loose chippings which made for some very interesting riding. The wheels slipped more than once on the 4 km stretch, but I managed to stay upright throughout.

I also had to ride on some very busy, straight roads at times. Most drivers gave me lots of room, some not so much. Very few slowed before overtaking. A few lorries were wonderful - they were very patient and gave me a wide berth.

I joined The Solar System Greenway which made a nice change to be traffic-free. I didn't ride the whole route as I'd done with the family last Thursday, but turned off after Saturn after starting on the far reaches of the solar system. Not every day you can say that. 

York race course was quiet, of course. York not so much. Near the offices for Terry's Chocolate, I joined the cycle paths around York. Lots of people in the park and all socially distant - although I'm sure the groups of kids didn't all live in the same or two household(s). York was pleasant as always when we've visited. Culture, history and more.

In my planning, I'd decided to ride the orbital cycle path around city. It was... interesting. Some parts were on cycle paths, some on quiet residential roads and at least one part on a major road for about 300 metres until I could rejoin the cycle path. I'm glad I rode the route, but I won't bother again. Part way through I wanted some different food plus I had run out of water. Both 750ml bottles were empty. I called into Morrison's to pick up a few snacks and water.

The pedestrian areas of York were packed. My route took me along one of these streets and I got through and out as quickly as possible. Busy doesn't even cover it.

Navigating by GPS sounds simple. When in a relatively unknown city with cycle ways that are mostly segregated (yay!), but badly organised (boo!), and a one-way system. I racked up an additional 10 km in York by getting lost and retracing my route to the points where I deviated so I could take the correct way. Eventually, I reached my control, York Minster and made my exit at about 4 PM.

I was riding the same route back as I'd taken to York. On reaching Barlby, I was seriously overheating so called in at the village shop for an ice cream and more liquids. I ate the ice cream far too quickly and had stomach ache for the next 1.5 hours.

Pedalling steadily along, I passed through Snaith and Thorne, Wroot and Harworth once again. The sun fell after Harworth, so all the bike lights went on. The roads were pitch black by the 7-miles from home mark and my light settings were changed from be-seen to to-see-by.

I arrived home safe and sound. I didn't realise until I dismounted how tired I was.

All-in-all a great day out on the bike. Type-1 fun until reaching Selby on the return leg where it slowly became type-2. It was a little warm though: 15ºC at its lowest and 36ºC at its highest. I may need a new saddle - one with a cut out for the perineum. Enough said. Plus I'll be buying a more lightweight but solid secure lock.

Sent my .fit file off for validation by AUK last night and was notified this morning that it was accepted and I got my 2 points . That's an added bonus to a day out riding the bike.

This morning, I may have planned my next 200 km ride for next month... 

*Planned distance: 218 km 
Actual ridden: 228 km (142 miles)
Elevation: 759 m
Moving Time: 11h 17m
Total Time: 13h 36m*

Here's a few photos from the trip:

_Bridge at Thorne_





_By the canal at Selby_









_On the far reaches of the solar system (The Solar Way, Riccall)_





_On the outskirts of York_





_By the river Ouse_





_Clifford's Tower, York_





_York Minster _





_Outside Finningley, Doncaster_





_The long road home _OR _Cycling into the sunset_


----------



## DCBassman (12 Aug 2020)

Yes, it's Lap of Brentor #3! Damn, it's hot. Managed to get the FD up on to the big ring, and got above previous best speed, but more headwind today, so not by much.
Considering the three laps is about 9.5 miles, there's the thick end of 1000 feet of gain. That's a lot of climbing for me! 
Did I mention it was HOT?


----------



## Donger (12 Aug 2020)

Crazy hot today. They say only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun. Well they are wrong. I saw no dogs.
Just a little 20 mile pootle for me today, through the usual Severnside villages. Every time I stopped it felt like I was in a sauna, and every time I started off again I had to keep wiping the sweat out of my eyes. Arrived home soaked through. 33 degrees.
A few nice (though heat hazy) snaps of the Severn estuary from Epney and Framilode, and a gratuitous selfie:



















It's too hot to write anything else.
Phew!
_Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (12 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Would I be able to ride that far? That has been the question on my mind for quite a while. When Audax UK reinstated validation for rides (DIYs and Perms) up to a nominal 200km, I took it as a sign to try. This had been the point of joining AUK to push myself to ride further. I had completed a calendar event of 100 km in February and did a 118 km ride last week. In fact, that was the furthest I'd ever ridden to date. And here I was planning to ride 218 km to York and back.
> 
> Kit packed so I'd be as self-sufficient as possible, I used the equipment I'd got - a pannier rack, pannier bags, fuel tank bag. I hadn't got around to buying a decent lightweight lock so had to take my 2 kg D-lock. It made the bike much heavier, but I'm glad I took it as I used it twice.
> 
> ...


Well done big miles in this heat is no easy task


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> Well done big miles in this heat is no easy task


Thanks, I'm stubborn as my wife will attest.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Aug 2020)

Hot hot hot!

That was a first, two short outings on the ebike today together totalling 7.81 miles and 646ft up and after both kit straight into the wash pile which is pretty unusual for an ebike commute/shop ride which these were.

The first was a mid morning trip into town to collect some new specs, no change in prescription still but main pair were looking tatty and the spares have a scratched lens. 

I passed the road end to work on the way back and of course when I got home found a message saying their were some items to collect.

Decided mid afternoon I had enough of being literally stuck by the heat to my chair so headed into work. Thought of putting the bike in the bike shed but that had a sign saying one person at a time in and some one seemed be seriously fettling their bike so it got abandoned outside the door with its built in lock activated.


----------



## wafter (12 Aug 2020)

Two for the price of one..

Got out at about half 10 last night after the temperature and humidty finally became bearable. Took the Raleigh for a spin into town and ended up at Port Meadow; which was busy with small groups of folk; many apparently like me watching the lightning illuminate the clouds in the distance.

I smashed it to Wolvercote in the dark; sending many pairs of red rabbit eyes scatting and nearling squasing one as it zig-zagged in front of me; narrowly missing the front wheel as I eventually passed it. It ended up being quite an exerting and enjoyable ride; made moreso by my (relatively) quiet and well-behaved drive train thanks to the new chain and clean it'd been treated to earlier in the day 

Today was not a good place in my head; despite having done everything "right" this was compounded by the fact the house was unbearably hot by lunch time. In a rare fit of impulsiveness I grabbed my gear and rowed the Routier down to a surprisingly quiet Port Meadow again; this time parking it on the banks and wading in for a bit of a "swim" (float with occasional panicked-flailing as I caught my feet in various bits of vegetation).







My annual recommended intake of goose shoot solution ingested I dragged myself out and dried off in the sun for a bit, before I began to cook and headed back into town; heartened to see some of the meadow's resident horses getting some love from some randoms 

Travelling back across the meadow it started to rain, and I made it my mission to pilot my scatily-clad self into the eye of the storm with the aim of gaining some respite from the oppressive heat and humidity. My quest took me through town chasing the ominous black clouds, until the storm finally broke half way up the Cowley rd and I spent the next hour swanning round in the apocalypic downpour 

This was the first time I've ridden the Routier in the rain; confirming that yes; the already slightly terrifying brakes are moreso with additional lubrication, while the mudguards do an excellent job of both keeping my legs and torso dry, and utterly soaking my feet, bottom bracket and crank, so I forsee a council-mudguard extension on the cards (or might just rob the one I made for the ofo).

Finally returned home via the co-op; scoring a super-sized comfort-eating starter kit in the form of two of their pizzas and a tub of Ben and Jerry's for £5 - so on the retail price of the ice cream they're effectively paying you 75p for eating two of their pizzas 

Once more I was left in awe by the capability of my panier (can you tell I've never had one before?  )










EDIT:



LeetleGreyCells said:


> Would I be able to ride that far? That has been the question on my mind for quite a while. When Audax UK reinstated validation for rides (DIYs and Perms) up to a nominal 200km, I took it as a sign to try. This had been the point of joining AUK to push myself to ride further. I had completed a calendar event of 100 km in February and did a 118 km ride last week. In fact, that was the furthest I'd ever ridden to date. And here I was planning to ride 218 km to York and back.
> 
> Kit packed so I'd be as self-sufficient as possible, I used the equipment I'd got - a pannier rack, pannier bags, fuel tank bag. I hadn't got around to buying a decent lightweight lock so had to take my 2 kg D-lock. It made the bike much heavier, but I'm glad I took it as I used it twice.
> 
> ...



Epic work - that's some serious distance, and in this heat


----------



## iancity (12 Aug 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> First ride with the North-East CTC Group today starting at 10am from Stannington, we rode up to Mitford, North Morpeth, Tritlington and Hadston. Stop for a picnic lunch at Druridge Bay then turned south on NCR1 to Cresswell, Lynemouth, Ashington and back via Hepscott [up Bottle Bank] and back to Stannington for 5pm, 42 miles with lots of stops including a rare sighting of a Marsh Harrier and egrets. Looking forward to returning to the Drift Cafe for a coffee after Covid! Feel relaxed and happy after a good day out.


Thats all my local hunting ground :-). Drift cafe is canny but often too busy. I take it you mean Bothal bank? Had to walk it the first 2 times (but admittedly I'm a weak cyclist), best thrill I had in ages was finally making it up without stopping lol


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Aug 2020)

iancity said:


> Thats all my local hunting ground :-). Drift cafe is canny but often too busy. I take it you mean Bothal bank? Had to walk it the first 2 times (but admittedly I'm a weak cyclist), best thrill I had in ages was finally making it up without stopping lol


Auto correct always gets me eventually!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Aug 2020)

Today's ride: #4 in a limited series - ColinJ does steep little climbs up dead-end roads from the village of Walsden. 

Last one, folks... I will now have to go elsewhere to find new dead-end ramps to punish myself for no good reason! 

I would be climbing a steep '_road-to-nowhere_', the kind of thing that no sane cyclist would do.

It was another hot day, but not quite as humid as yesterday's muggy-fest. I waited until 4 pm to let things cool down _slightly _but I still found it uncomfortable when making a big effort. I did my usual warm-up of climbing up Woodhouse Rd/Causeway Wood Rd to Lumbutts, then up and over to Knowl Wood, and on through Walsden past the foot of the climb that I would be doing later. Hang on, another cyclist is turning up the climb. Hmm, obviously he must live up there somewhere. I was confident that nobody else would be heading up El Steepo in that heat.

I continued on my way towards Littleborough, then turned right at the old toll house to climb away from the A6033 up Calderbrook Rd and looping back round to Summit. I whizzed back to Walsden and then made my turn to begin the climb...

Hang on, there was a cyclist coming down the hill towards me, and not the one that I had observed half an hour earlier! Either lots of cyclists live round the corner at the foot of the climb, or I am not the only lunatic cyclist in this area who likes to be punished by excessive gradients and excessive heat. I said 'hi' as he passed me and began my ascent. 

The climb wasn't too bad to start with - probably a gradient of only 8-10% but it soon ramped up round a couple of bends. I was expecting a 340 metre long ramp at 18% but instead encountered an easier one which turned out to be roughly 145 metres at 14%. It lulled me into a false sense of security... I had '_done the math_' before setting off so I should have realised that since the first half was much easier than expected, the second half was likely to be much harder! The heat must have fogged my brain because it didn't occur to me...

I turned another corner and... oh crap, that is nearer 20%!! 

I grovelled my way up a '_bracing_' 195 metres at 19.5%. The road eventually flattened off before one more steep ramp round a bend.

Here's the elevation profile...






There were great views from the end of the road. Here's a view looking back along the lane before it plunges down through the trees.






I have never been up the road before, but I recognised the top as being on the Pennine Bridleway/Mary Towneley Loop which I have done on my mountain bike several times. (The bridleway sweeps over the hillside on the top right corner of the photo to the road, then climbs back along the hillside behind me, before eventually plummeting down to the A6033.)

I had a swig of water then set off on a rapid descent to Walsden. On the way down I remembered reading of 2 cyclists in a group puncturing on the descent so I was watching out for some problem with the surface. I hadn't noticed anything on the climb, but I was thinking more about the gradient than anything else and I was going so slowly that the surface wasn't an issue. Different story going back the other way! Suddenly I found myself heading straight for a sharp-edged drainage channel crossing diagonally across the road. I scrubbed off some speed and then bunnyhopped it - no problemo! 

I was soon back in the village, and then quickly back down the valley to Todmorden for a much-needed shower.

I have been enjoying my little local loops (an alluring alliteration? ) but I need to start doing longer rides ASAP or I am going to lose what is left of my stamina before the winter and probably not get it back before _next _summer!

Another short sharp shock of a ride. Only 22 km ridden, with 350 metres of ascent, but most of the climbing was done in just 4 kms.


----------



## Landsurfer (13 Aug 2020)

My favourite cycling weather this morning, warm and overcast.
A cycle based around the canals north of Doncaster with a bit of overlap as i managed to get "off route " ..... or lost, again ...
Set off at 0730hrs from Toll Bar riding on the TPT / CR62 route, lots of trees down over the trail, possibly the storm we had 2 nights ago. The pull from Thorne to Rawcliffe Bridge was a bugger ... the head wind was bad enough but the lorries on the A614 where indulging in a close pass competition i think ... don't be fooled by the map ... Rawcliffe Bridge is not at " Rawcliffe Bridge " .....


Thats what i love about cycling without time limits ... you just end up where you want ... or don't want ... it's still a win.


----------



## Old jon (13 Aug 2020)

There’s a surprise! The reported 16 degrees this morning almost felt cold. And then the zip on my lightweight jacket stuck, about halfway up. Minor niggles, pedal the geared bike down the street.

And find that the phone kept falling out. On the bike I carry the phone in a waterproof thingy on a lanyard around my neck and stuffed down the front of the jacket. Not today, swivel the lot 180 degrees and stick the phone in a back pocket. Such drama! But, ride on.

Cross the River Aire and ride up the hill to the Oakwood Clock, then decide to ride the A58 (aka Boot Hill) across the Ring Road. Another ride without a plan. The right turn at Red Hall Lane was hindered by traffic, so I carried straight on to Wetherby without bothering with junctions.

Crossed the Wharfe there and turned right for a second breakfast by the riverbank. I had to untangle phone and banana, a difficult task. It is a steep climb away from there, as is the bridge across the A1 M on the road to York, the B1224. Travel along the side of the racecourse for a distance, leave that behind and the next right is to Walton.

And a following wind. I had noticed that pedalling seemed to need more effort this morning, but that could have been anything. The wind was certainly being kind to me now, fairly whizzed along to the village. A left and a right, this road passes a few buildings then back into open country on the way to Thorp Arch. And I have just found out I was riding along Church Causeway to pass All Saints Church.



Back across the River Wharfe now, and into Boston Spa on the way to Clifford, then Bramham. Once out of there and across the A1 M again it is fields and woodland bordering the road again, and little traffic around. A couple of cyclists and two or three cars all the way to Thorner, where things seemed to be a little busier.

Ride up Sandhills and along to Skeltons Lane, where the previously helpful tail wind became a cross wind. But only as far as the A 58 again, and I rode down that hill quite a bit faster than the ascent earlier this morning. Back across town, and the river, then that last stretch to home. Thirty five brisk miles, thank you breeze, and 1800 feet up, and still I have a grin.

A map . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Aug 2020)

Yesterday's Ride:-

Andy G came up from the Forest to join Margaret PR, Mrs 26 and me for a sortie to the west bank of the Wye. It was to be a fairly standard route mostly. So out around the north of the Hills for the Leigh Brook and the climb out to descend into the Frome valley. Mrs 26 headed on a loop homeward while we three aimed at Burley Gate and the dodge east of Hereford to drop us at the bridge over the River Wye at Mordiford. We rode south with the river on our left to pause at the Bibletts for our picnic while watching the river with swans and an egret for company. We recrossed the Wye at Hoarwithy after rehydrating and filling our bottles at the pub. Fawley Court was admired before we routed to the thatched church at Brockhampton. Then a crossing of the Marcles via the southern lanes came next. At Much Marcle Margaret needed drinks so the Walwyn Arms provided the necessary. We had been drinking all day in the 30+ C heat. Fluids had been disappearing readily all day. Now we took the usual run around the southern end of the Hills to take to the Castlemorton lanes to complete a super ride despite the extreme heat. 70 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Aug 2020)

Another hot, humid morning so just a short ride into Whixall, Alkington just in time to cross the canal before a boat needed the bridge lifting, across to Hollinswood, Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Paddolgreen, Horton then past the Moatshed and home after a ridiculously close pass by a woman in a 4 wheel drive towing a horse trailer who seemed to forget the trailer was wider than the car and didn’t slow down or move over. Luckily her window was open so she heard my polite critique of her driving ability, not sure if she had even seen me or just didn’t care. 17.3 miles @16.2 mph.


----------



## Colin Grigson (14 Aug 2020)

Feeling pleased with myself ... my longest ride so far (only started end May / early June) at 80km and at 29.5km/h - I should go well over 200km this week ... which will be another first. Cycling next to The Danube means waiting for a day with a headwind out and a tailwind home - there’s no way I would have been able to grind all the way home had the wind been different .


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> ... and home after a ridiculously close pass by a woman in a 4 wheel drive towing a horse trailer who seemed to forget the trailer was wider than the car and didn’t slow down or move over.


Years ago a colleague decided to do a 4 km commute by bike rather than driving (or walking) in. After a few days I asked if he was enjoying his short cycle commutes and he replied that he _was _- it made much more sense than messing about in the car for such a short distance, and the exercise was clearing his head before and after work. The very next day he was overtaken by... someone towing a trailer who seemed to forget the trailer was wider than the car and didn’t slow down or move over... and the side of the trailer caught him and swiped him off the road!

He suffered cuts and bruises so took a week off the bike, but soon after starting cycling again he was hit by a 'left-hooking' driver, and that was the end of the cycle commuting. (PS He wasn't badly hurt that time either, but decided not to push his luck!)

I'm glad that you were more lucky!


----------



## GetFatty (14 Aug 2020)

So due to blocked ears I haven't been out on the bike for a couple of weeks. In 37 mins I'm having my ears syringed out so I'll be able to ride my bike again!!!


----------



## Shropshire65LW (14 Aug 2020)

A nice hr and a half out and about this morning , bit grey but long as it doesn’t rain I’ll get a few hrs in where I can .


----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2020)

It was only two seconds slower than last time but it seemed like an eternity late this afternoon as I slogged up showground hill with an overweight rucksack of shopping on my back (must stop buying flour but then again it might go scarce again). Was the ebike motor working properly I thought then I realised the strength of the wind. A surprise came a bit later with the traffic lights at the end of the bridleway turning green for me without anyone on horse back pushing the high mounted button


----------



## wafter (14 Aug 2020)

Went out for eggs.

Weather forcast suggested a 50%ish chance of rain but I (turns out wrongly) thought I didn't have enough left to last the weekend, plus I welcomed the excuse to get out on the Genesis / into the novel grey outside.

The weather was "refreshing" - initially cooler (But fine for shorts) and a welcome departure from the sensory onslaught of bright sun, baking temperatures and thick, muggy air.

Having spent most of my time on the "new" Raleigh recently the CdF took a few hundred yards to get used to again with its wide bars, slower steering, greater reach and more conveniently-placed shifters (I did reach for the downtube once!). The unsurprising merits of 30 years of development proved joyous with light, convenient shifting, a massive range of relatively close-spaced gears available and brakes that will bring the bike to a convicing stop with less effort than the Raleigh levers need to creak their way up to the point where the brakes bite..

Hardly a fair comparison and I love the Raleigh for what it is, but it's clear why one is worth a bit more than the other 

Arriving at the residential egg-shed brought disappointment with only one partially-full tray remaining, so I continued to the farm where I was relieved to find two untouched trays left. All stocked up I headed to Abingdon, and as the rain held off down through Culham and to Didcot, joining NCN5 back towards Abingdon. EDIT: This was the 2nd time I've used the freshly resurfaced "Hanson Way" path from Sutton Courtney to Abingdon; it's not Netherlands-standard-billiard-table smooth but so much better than the lumpy, cratered track it used to be 

Heading along the cycle path past the power station I had cause to duck some low-hanging trees; copping a few to the head but they were flexible enough to not cause an issue. I did pick up a brown shield beetle on my shoulder from the leaves as I passed through them, which seemed in no hurry to leave and ambled off onto my back somewhere as I rode on.

As I got back into Abingdon the rain started to come down and I elected to take the most direct route back. On the cycle path out of the park I got that anxiety-provoking feeling of the rear rim bottoming out, followed by the depressing roughness of a flat. As I stopped, flipped the bike over and started pulling it to bits the rain came down harder and the mosquitos started biting 

Upon dropping off my rucksack to retrieve the necessary tools I found my hitchhiker from Didcot still present. Two more patches on the tube and some whinging later I was on my way again, back into town along the tow path and out again.

Finally back I took a few pictures of my new best mate before persuading it onto a blackberry bush outside. Having researched them further it appears they're a destructive invasive species so I should probably have just squashed it, not that I'd have had the heart to 







Not a bad ride, puncture notwithstanding. The rain was a bit crap but bearable; the Longboards doing the usual stirling job of keeping the road water at bay. Traffic was depressingly heavy and there were a fair amount non-attention-paying muppets in town; although most I met elsewhere were good humoured and quick to get out of my way.

After 37 miles I'm pretty knackered again now; possibly due to a lack of breakfast before leaving, but I do feel better for getting out


----------



## Old jon (15 Aug 2020)

Sort of overcast again this morning, but the temperature was in double figures, there was nowt falling from the sky and only a light breeze. Go ride the fixed.

Just after seven on a Saturday morning you would expect the towpath to be quiet. Nope. Not massively busy but there was always at least someone in view, if not sometwo or even three. Up to Headingley, and by the time I reached it a route had been thought out. Stay on the A 660 all the way to Otley, that two mile descent went well this morning, and then turn right.

This is the A 659. The River Wharfe is to my left, and flowing in the direction I am riding. Downstream. So maybe the road should be downhill? It must be, overall, but there were some surprising uphill bits too. Through Pool, turn left to stay on the same road and Arthington is next. As I rode under the viaduct a train was crossing it, a rare enough thing that the noise made me wonder what it was.

Pass Weardley and I am looking for the gate into Harewood House grounds. It is a lot closer to the A 61 junction than memory said. And the climb is just as much as Harewood Bank, but traffic free. Join the A 61 and turn right, towards Leeds, but soon there is the left turn and maybe a mile of lumpy riding to Wike.



And more undulating road to Slaid Hill, that final little rise was really felt. Still, home is downhill from here, and I probably chose the longest way back. A zig to Moortown Corner and a zag to the Oakwood Clock and I was heading to Crown Point Bridge and across the Aire. The smile was wide when I reached home, the garthing told me I had ridden 34.56 miles, or maybe it was learning to count? A good ride again, all the same.

squiggley bits . . .






with ups and downs


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2020)

30 miles Saltaire,Shipley on the tow path.And very nice it was too.


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2020)

It was nice to see so many cyclists using Tobys Tea Room along the path.It is a riding stable also.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Aug 2020)

Dull day and it looked like rain at any time but little wind. Had to wait in for postie and that worrying thought of maybe he had been and gone niggled me I as set about attacking the neighbours plants overgrowing the boundary with the use of a step ladder. Maybe I should have deposited the cuttings on his drive as a hint that he ought to seriously start cutting things back but then again he never has, so they ended filling my garden wheelie bin and still the overgrowing tree that should be a hedge to attack. Anyway Postie arrived but it was nearly half four before thoughts could be given to the use of a bicycle and with various odd purchases needed the Defy once again watched as the Ebike departed the shed.

A trip into town where I managed the grand total spend of £3.95 on three items and left without the main intended purchase of a new ironing board cover due to the simple fact that I could not work out who might actually sell them these days. Hence then to B&Q where I had previously seen such and which turned out to be less £ than the visible price labels implied, and as Aldi is next door a visit in there well. Something seemed wrong as ebiked away - still had 😷

Turned out I was lucky as 25 minutes after getting back home a heavy downpour occurred, but the washing was still out


----------



## Glow worm (15 Aug 2020)

First ride in 6 days, a nice easy saunter along my regular haunts in the drizzle.






The drove out to Burwell Fen. A slightly bumpy ride. Keeps the drivers away so I’m happy with that. Id have the A11 surfaced like this if I had my way.






Always nice when the konik ponies are near the cycle path.






Still some pools of water left despite the lack of rain.






Not many folk about today. Saw more horses and deer than people. My radio, tuned to Caroline, (obvs.) was playing ‘Hocus Pocus‘ by Focus at this point. I’m not sure quite what the horses made of that.






Tubney Fen. Rather bleak and autumnal today.






The pool near the hide on Tubney Fen near Reach is very low. Some optimistic little egrets were looking for lunch.

I extended the ride by a few miles to take in Lode and Longmeadow and for a change put my foot down in an effort to make up for lost miles this week. 13 miles in total here on the flatlands today.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Aug 2020)

Had planned the usual club ride but after 2 nights of not much sleep with the ongoing saga of my teenage son aka the strop machine and the continous drizzle that is showing all day along with chance of thunderstorms i contacted the riders who were listed as attending we decided to give it a miss and went back to bed


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2020)

20 miles in grey Devon. I made some new friends and nearly died when a taxi driver did an emergency stop right in front of me as I was doing 30 mph down a hill.... it was sketchy for a little moment!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2020)

A couple of rides to report on.

*Friday:* I've managed to get almost halfway through August without getting any rides in apart from a couple of short ones round the block following fettling. I was free for a nice afternoon though and I took the Raleigh out for the first proper run with its new handlebar, brake levers and shifters. The route was unimaginitive: Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage - Cross Houses - Condover, but familiar roads was what I needed to assess how it went.

From the start I was really happy with the feel of the bike. It's a little more stretched out than the Galaxy but still comfortable. The thing I wasn't expecting is that the handling has subtly changed to feel really stable and confidence inspiring. I never had any complaints about the handling before, it just feels better.

With a light tailwind I made good progress through Condover and Ryton, then got flagged down by another rider on the way to Longnor who had come down this lane without knowing where it went to. I was able to point him the right way and we ended up chatting for a while.

Moving on again I enjoyed the ride to Acton Burnell (it's usually possible to get some good cruising speeds up on this stretch). The recent storms had washed a lot of sand and gravel onto the roads and I nearly got caught out at Cound Moor by carrying a bit too much speed into a dip which had a good covering at the bottom which made me a little more wary on the way through Harnage and Cound, where I found the flag of Ecuador flying.

The A458 turned out to be less busy than anticpated so I stuck with it to Cross Houses before turning for Berrington. At the King Street crossroads another rider on a road bike headed my way - I thought I might keep up but he slowly strolled away into the distance.

24 miles this trip at 15.6 mph average. I'm very pleased with the changes made and hope it feels as good on longer rides.





The new look Raleigh, taken near Harnage.

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Yesterday:* I was busy so couldn't make the most of a dry morning but did head out after lunch to get some miles in. I would have used the Raleigh again but the forecast suggested that rain would come in towards the end of the ride so I thought I'd prefer to use the knockabout bike for this one.

It was a bit windier and coming from the north east so I thought that I'd go for my route to Condover, Longnor, Dudgeley, Wilderley, Pulverbatch and Longden as I'd have the wind helping to start with and the gradient helping offset the headwind on the way back.

The most recent saddle adjustments on the Hawk have made it nicer to ride than it has been for a long time and I made decent progress on the same roads that I started the previous ride on. After Longnor it was nice to turn right instead of left and carry on to Hollyhurst. I had a quiet gap to cross the A49 which was fortunate as only a few minutes later there was a steady stream of traffic in both directions and I'd have had a long wait.

I enjoyed the quiet lanes to Leebotwood then after seeing a couple of vehicles, had the climb to Smethcott and Wilderley pretty much to myself. The main road from Pulverbatch to Longden wasn't exactly busy either which always pleases me and I decided to stick with it a little longer through Annscroft before heading over Lyth Hill via Lyth Bank. At the summit there were lots of visitors but none of them were using the rough track so I didn't have to avoid anyone. A bit of extra distance finished the ride off nicely and I'm pleased with the improvement of this bike too.

25.5 miles at 12.9 mph average which is good on this hilly route.





Drink stop at Hollyhurst.





On the climb at Walkmills.





The view of Lyth Hill from just after Smethcott.


----------



## Donger (16 Aug 2020)

@KingswayRider plotted us another great club ride route out to Chavenage (near Tetbury) and back today. A tad under 43 miles for me, the highlight of which was a great new outdoor cafe stop at the Wild Carrot cafe near Chavenage House. 

The fantastic, mile long descent of Frocester Hill should also have been a highlight, but was spoiled by a maniac in a 4X4 overtaking me on a blind right hander just as a car and caravan came in to view heading in the opposite direction. The 4X4 muppet swerved back in front of me, cutting me up and slamming his brakes on. All I can say is thank goodness I fitted new brake pads last week. I can now personally endorse the effectiveness of Swissstop pads.

An hour or so after getting home, I am sat listening to the rumbling of thunder nearby. We were lucky with the weather, which was much better than last night's forecasts.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (16 Aug 2020)

So today was the day Leicester Ccers got back together . Our last ride together was in November ! . Destination was to be our favourite local cafe a nice 50km loop out and back . Typically after all the nice weather today was predicted to be wet . Unfortunately @Noodle Legs bailed due to needing to be home early and the weather . My plan for plenty of early miles was soon changed as it was raining so finally rolled out the door at 8.20 giving me nearly an hour and half before the meeting time . Rolled out into minor drizzle up through Newtown Linford up Sharpley hill and round into Woodhouse Eaves past a work colleague out running ( he tells me off when I say jogging  ). Just circling some local roads to add some miles . Just heading out of Rothley and recognised a rider coming in other way it was @Supersuperleeds a quick chat and were both heading in the same direction to the meeting point in Quorn . Got to the meeting point noone there so a quick loop and as we head towards the lights @tallliman was coming in the other direction . A quick chat and the 3 amigos ride again . Retracing some of my early loop it's Mountsorrel ,Barrow ,Hoton into Wymeswold . Nice pie cafe sits on a ridge so you always climb too it today's climb was to be Narrow lane a lovely road to descend but a steady climb up. Onto the ridge and it's a headwind thankfully @Supersuperleeds went on the front and picked the pace up as he dragged us to the cafe . The cafe was busy so a bit of a wait but gave us more chatting time . Back on the road a mile more of headwind then turn for home and we were treated to a tailwind back up the Wreake valley which is a rare event .Back to Cossington were we split @Supersuperleeds went left to home to complete a metric century .I went right with @tallliman to add some extra miles back to Mountsorrel were we parted . Back home to complete my metric ton 63 miles for me ,@tallliman banked 45 miles . I managed to stay mainly dry just a bit of drizzle as did @Supersuperleeds but @tallliman got caught it a sharp shower before the meeting point but considering the forecast we got away with it . Really nice to ride with company chatting away as the miles roll bye . Hopefully we won't have to wait so long for the next one


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Aug 2020)

Good 


13 rider said:


> So today was the day Leicester Ccers got back together . Our last ride together was in November ! . Destination was to be our favourite local cafe a nice 50km loop out and back . Typically after all the nice weather today was predicted to be wet . Unfortunately @Noodle Legs bailed due to needing to be home early and the weather . My plan for plenty of early miles was soon changed as it was raining so finally rolled out the door at 8.20 giving me nearly an hour and half before the meeting time . Rolled out into minor drizzle up through Newtown Linford up Sharpley hill and round into Woodhouse Eaves past a work colleague out running ( he tells me off when I say jogging  ). Just circling some local roads to add some miles . Just heading out of Rothley and recognised a rider coming in other way it was @Supersuperleeds a quick chat and were both heading in the same direction to the meeting point in Quorn . Got to the meeting point noone there so a quick loop and as we head towards the lights @tallliman was coming in the other direction . A quick chat and the 3 amigos ride again . Retracing some of my early loop it's Mountsorrel ,Barrow ,Hoton into Wymeswold . Nice pie cafe sits on a ridge so you always climb too it today's climb was to be Narrow lane a lovely road to descend but a steady climb up. Onto the ridge and it's a headwind thankfully @Supersuperleeds went on the front and picked the pace up as he dragged us to the cafe . The cafe was busy so a bit of a wait but gave us more chatting time . Back on the road a mile more of headwind then turn for home and we were treated to a tailwind back up the Wreake valley which is a rare event .Back to Cossington were we split @Supersuperleeds went left to home to complete a metric century .I went right with @tallliman to add some extra miles back to Mountsorrel were we parted . Back home to complete my metric ton 63 miles for me ,@tallliman banked 45 miles . I managed to stay mainly dry just a bit of drizzle as did @Supersuperleeds but @tallliman got caught it a sharp shower before the meeting point but considering the forecast we got away with it . Really nice to ride with company chatting away as the miles roll bye . Hopefully we won't have to wait so long for the next one


Good work @13 rider, admittedly I wasn’t keen on riding in such rubbish weather but Mrs Noodle Legs decided at short notice to go to work on overtime then tell me that our bathroom bits were being delivered between 1230-1330 which would’ve made me time starved at the cafe. I look forward to the next one as it’s been far too long!


----------



## 13 rider (16 Aug 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Good
> 
> Good work @13 rider, admittedly I wasn’t keen on riding in such rubbish weather but Mrs Noodle Legs decided at short notice to go to work on overtime then tell me that our bathroom bits were being delivered between 1230-1330 which would’ve made me time starved at the cafe. I look forward to the next one as it’s been far too long!


No problems , you wouldn't have made 12.30. Looking like a repeat mid Sept I will keep you posted


----------



## Binka (16 Aug 2020)

Out and about in the New Forest. My non cycling friends were confused as to what I was doing to the donkeys when I put this photo on FB. Had to explain its my handlebars! 😂🙈


----------



## KingswayRider (16 Aug 2020)

Donger said:


> @KingswayRider plotted us another great club ride route out to Chavenage (near Tetbury) and back today. A tad under 43 miles for me, the highlight of which was a great new outdoor cafe stop at the Wild Carrot cafe near Chavenage House.
> 
> The fantastic, mile long descent of Frocester Hill should also have been a highlight, but was spoiled by a maniac in a 4X4 overtaking me on a blind right hander just as a car and caravan came in to view heading in the opposite direction. The 4X4 muppet swerved back in front of me, cutting me up and slamming his brakes on. All I can say is thank goodness I fitted new brake pads last week. I can now personally endorse the effectiveness of Swissstop pads.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it @Donger, tricky to get us out & back & manage some little lanes, but I'm happy with how that worked out & good to gain height progressively around the route rather than subject people to a big climb. I have no issues with that, but it does split things up. The 4x4 muppet had to wait until Frocester to get by me, however, the car & caravan coming up gave me a bit of a scare...running the caravan well over the white line on a corner...right where I wanted to be towards the outside of the lane to straighten the left hand curve ready for braking into the right hander. Having to change line in a wet descent at 40mph+, just as I wanted to brake, was far from ideal.
Another pre-ride this morning, down to Chaxhill, Westbury on Severn & Northwood Green (35 miles at 17mph), then back to Kingsway for the club ride - rounded off the day with 75 miles & 837m of ascent.


----------



## iancity (16 Aug 2020)

been out with the little un a lot recently doing between 4-10 miles, love it but it sure does play havoc with your cycling fitness. First proper ride I have had to myself for weeks and felt every mile of it :-(


----------



## Shropshire65LW (16 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A couple of rides to report on.
> 
> *Friday:* I've managed to get almost halfway through August without getting any rides in apart from a couple of short ones round the block following fettling. I was free for a nice afternoon though and I took the Raleigh out for the first proper run with its new handlebar, brake levers and shifters. The route was unimaginitive: Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage - Cross Houses - Condover, but familiar roads was what I needed to assess how it went.
> 
> ...


I keep meaning to get down that way ,only 25 miles south of me , now I have a rack for the car it may happen  nice part of the country


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Aug 2020)

I couldn’t get out yesterday due to a broken gear cable on my bike and the spare/winter bike already by coincidence had the same problem which I should have got fixed ages ago, mobile bike repair man collected both bikes yesterday afternoon and returned them this morning all fixed and just in time for a ride in the rain. I set off to Northwood managing to get the temporary traffic lights to change to green as I approached then turned to Bettisfield, Breadon Heath down a slightly scary hill as slowly as I could due to the lack of road surface, potholes and bits of hedgebank which had been washed onto the road, on to Welshampton, Coptiviney, Ellesmere, through the town to Lee, Lower Hordley, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields turning down a different lane to Stanwardine, Baschurch past the schools to Eyton, Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton, Myddle having to wait for some cows to cross the lane, Nonely, Loppington, Lyneal back to Welshampton stopping by the church for a cereal bar as I had decided to try to extend the route to 50 miles. Set back off to Hampton Bank, Northwood back through the traffic lights, Wolverley, Horton, Ryebank, Edstaston,Waterloo, Whixall and back home. 50.12 miles @15.7mph which is my longest ride so far. Bike needs washing again as there was lots of mud in places. Saw a couple of groups of cyclists out and one man in Bagley phoning home for a rescue.


----------



## wafter (16 Aug 2020)

Binka said:


> View attachment 541959
> 
> Out and about in the New Forest. My non cycling friends were confused as to what I was doing to the donkeys when I put this photo on FB. Had to explain its my handlebars! 😂🙈


Nice work 

We have donkies out the back of the house and sooner or later I'll have to go and bother them. Might see if there's anything languising in the salad drawer that could tempt them to the gate - don't want to go in their field incase they take offence and give me a shoeing..


----------



## Aravis (17 Aug 2020)

About 5 years ago I bought my youngest daughter a road bike. It's a Pinnacle Dolomite II, a respectably-specified aluminium framed beastie, and until yesterday it had been used approximately three times. It was the right size when bought and fortunately she didn't grow any further. She frequently takes herself on walks of 20 miles or more, so as far as cycling is concerned, all in good time.

Hoping optimistically to avoid serious rain, we headed off yesterday afternoon for what was planned as as gentle 50-miler, north through Tewkesbury, Twining and Strensham, crossing the river at Upton for rewatering, then back down the lanes crossing again at Ham Bridge. These are some of my most familiar roads, and Strava tells an interesting story: a succession of PRs on the outward leg as I struggled to keep up; an abrupt change on the way back as my daughter visibly started to struggle.

So we stopped near Chaceley for food and a stretch. Thunder rumbled in the west, and big splodges started to fall. Time for a pep talk: a bit of rain often transforms everything, both physically and mentally.

And so it proved. Fortunately it only rained seriously for about half a minute, leaving the temperature a few degrees lower. With everything looking much more positive we took the diversion through Apperley and Deerhurst which for some reason I'd never explored before.

We finished with the Sandhurst loop to take us comfortably over 50 miles. Here's the route:






So a highly promising start. Shoulder and wrist discomfort was mentioned; time to demonstrate moving spacers and flipping stems.


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Aug 2020)

Donger said:


> @KingswayRider plotted us another great club ride route out to Chavenage (near Tetbury) and back today. A tad under 43 miles for me, the highlight of which was a great new outdoor cafe stop at the Wild Carrot cafe near Chavenage House.
> 
> The fantastic, mile long descent of Frocester Hill should also have been a highlight, but was spoiled by a maniac in a 4X4 overtaking me on a blind right hander just as a car and caravan came in to view heading in the opposite direction. The 4X4 muppet swerved back in front of me, cutting me up and slamming his brakes on. All I can say is thank goodness I fitted new brake pads last week. I can now personally endorse the effectiveness of Swissstop pads.
> 
> ...


Good reactions there by the sound of it. There is no end to the stupidity of some drivers though is there


----------



## Old jon (17 Aug 2020)

Wet tarmac out there this morning, but I believed the forecast of a couple of showers in the morning. Went for the ride anyway, all the way around I might have felt half a dozen spits of rain. Call that a plus for this bike rider.

Take the geared bike this morning and by the time I crossed the river I had decided on a route, and of course I was not at all certain I would follow it. So, Oakwood, up that big climb on the A 58 and once over the crest turn left for Shadwell. The road here is a bit exposed, high up and not many hedges, any breeze is felt. Very light winds today then. Another left turn takes me to Slaid Hill, turn right for Wike.

And once in the village, turn left to pedal to the A 61, along that to Harewood. Where there is a right turn onto the A 659 to Collingham. This was a bit busy in patches today, and it is a bit flat and straight until nearer East Keswick. Almost turned off for Linton, but waited to reach the A 58 before turning left onto that road. Leave Collingham behind and turn right onto Wattle Syke, which is also the A 659 again. After the roundabouts, head for Boston Spa.

Where it was a quiet morning. Straight through, resisting the temptation to turn right for Clifford. After passing Newton Kyme the road reaches Tadcaster. I reached what is probably still High Street, rode along that to the turn for Stutton. Where I took the left fork and unknowingly left the A 659. Which was previously the A 64. Anyway, I rode on to just miss Stutton, eventually found Toulston Lane and the way to Bramham.

Thorner, Sandhills and then the A 58 again, back across the Aire to wend my way through a bit of Hunslet road works and a bit further on to the street where I live. Always good to see my front door, and after forty two miles and 2200 feet of going up, I think I earned the grin I was wearing. Mind, the first eight miles accounts for 500 feet of the climbing . . .

The way around






the way up,


----------



## Mike_P (17 Aug 2020)

It was dry and looking bright at lunchtime so nipped to the Co-Op on the ebike thinking crikey it is bright as in not being able to see the distance clearly. It was only as I locked the bike to a Sheffield stand and looked across the car park I realised I had my close/near mid distance laptop/ computer screen glasses on


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Aug 2020)

Another ride in the rain this morning and lots of water on the roads after heavy rain in the night. A shorter ride today starting to Wolverley turning to Loppington and through the village towards Burlton where I turn to English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal past Newton mere and Kettle Mere back to Welshampton along the main road, turned by the school to Breadon Heath, along Rowe Lane to Hampton Bank over the canal to Northwood where the temporary traffic lights were stuck on red in both directions resulting in a long line of traffic coming in the other direction, made it through them, turned off in Northwood, along Ossage Lane and home.Wet and muddy again. 20.5 miles @15.3mph. While typing this our young collie has just caught a huge spider and was lying on the rug with its legs poking out of her mouth 😧, I have rescued the spider and relocated it outside.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Aug 2020)

Shropshire65LW said:


> I keep meaning to get down that way ,only 25 miles south of me , now I have a rack for the car it may happen  nice part of the country


It is a great bit of the country for cycling. So many quiet places to ride and good scenery.

If only the weather would play ball. I wanted to get out this morning but had to do something else instead. Now I'm free it's


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Aug 2020)

Nice afternoon after the threat of thunderstorms. I needed therapy so the tyres got some air put in them before I headed for the Castlemorton lanes. The wind was stronger than advertised but hedges are a super invention. I made good progress to the turn at Highleadon and began a brisk wind assisted run up the Hams after climbing up onto Woolridge. I had similar assistance through Longdon before the usual dodge to Hanley Swan and home. 47 smiles


----------



## KingswayRider (18 Aug 2020)

Solo spin yesterday morning. Another early start too, making the most of a holiday. Followed up my 75 mile Sunday spin that started at 7am to squeeze 35 miles in before the club ride start at 9am. I was up & out at 6.30am, sans breakfast, thinking a fasted ride would be a good idea. 41 miles later, with a steady 17.5mph average, I was less sure. Lovely morning though, misty start, cool, but not overly so & some good views along the Severn due to the mistiness - very atmospheric (no pun intended). Unfortunately you'll have to take my word for it...too busy cycling to stop for photo's.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2020)

Made it back from work before the weather caught up with me:


----------



## Mike_P (18 Aug 2020)

Not feeling that awake this evening so ebike to Morrisons the long way around as an attempt to wake up. Certainly seemed to do the trick as I knocked 5 secs off my ebike KOM that was tied with a QOM on Knapping Hill before a new PR on Gardeners Arms Climb on Bilton Lane. Further on the gate was back to normal, locked across the road so the handlebar shuffle needed through the anti motor bike barrier. Last time I went this way I only just got across the level crossing on Forest Lane before the barrier descended but no near misses tonight.

Morrisons was a bigger mess than normal due to an annoying mid change of store layout - still the milk was easy to find, look for the puddles of it on the floor Had finally worked out how to activate the "Morrisons Fiver" on the mobile app but the self service checkout then decided it wanted a coupon inserting Whilst waiting for someone to sort it out started packing the rucksack which only confused the till more. So glad to get out of the store eventually or rather too quick to get out as no sooner than I had set off than I realised I was rather light headed. A quick return and retrieved my helmet from the basket

Immediately thereafter managed, probably from being annoyed with myself, a KOM on Cote du Hookstone Chase removing one, and presumably not that one, La*ce Armstrong from that position One rather soggy T-shirt when I got home proving Ebikes are not always a leisurely ride. 10.6 miles with 632ft up.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Aug 2020)

A loop around the Holkham estate in north Norfolk here today.

Set off from North Creake then through Burnham Thorpe then onto Holkham .


The walled garden. My late Dad and I used To buy plants here when it was a nursery. The grapevine we bought in ‘79 still thrives in Mums North Creake garden, 





This garden is spectacular and well worth a visit- lots of cyclists turning up despite the wheelbender cycle racks that I ignored.








On my way back, stopped for a quiet word with this fellow. He’s heard a lot of nonsense from me over the years poor sod. ( Lord Leicester- his son Tom who now runs Holkham is a top bloke.)





You get some good views of the place as you head up the hill heading south. 

Around 12 miles in the bag here today.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Aug 2020)

Took my Spa Steel Tourer our for a nice evening ride across Astley Moss, along the Manchester ship canal and back through Worsley along the Bridgewater way


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Aug 2020)

Failed search for damson trees yesterday on the mtb.

Expected to get completely soaked but nothing more than a 🌈

Shins a little tingly after some cycling through field knee high in brambles and nettles.


----------



## Old jon (19 Aug 2020)

Looked rather good for riding out there this morning. Eat and drink then take the fixed out on a route I had already done some thinking about.

From force of habit ride past the terracotta library, good to see it anytime, then to Water Lane. From there to the riverside track at the Armouries. It was only just past seven and not many folk were around. Keep riding downstream, cross the canal at Skelton Grange Bridge and keep on towards Woodlesford.



Which is reached after going over the canal at Fishponds Lock, onto a slightly busier path. There are boats moored along here. And then back to the tarmac, and head for Swillington. After the gentle pedalling that had gone before, the uphill along here was less than easy but by the time I could see Hook Moor wind farm the legs were used to it.

Keep going, around the northern side of Garforth, past that wind farm to the gates of Lotherton Hall where I turned left for Aberford. Autopilot took over, along Main Street and left onto Cattle Lane. This is a lumpy stretch of road to Barwick, I had originally thought to miss this bit but anyway a bit more uphill must be good. Or something.

To Scholes, then, a familiar ride indeed. Scurry along the A 64 and almost miss the end of Thorner Lane, there is all sorts of work going on around here, the junction does not look the same. Pedal to the A 58 and turn towards Leeds but instead of the twiddle down Boot Hill turn right along the Ring Road. Why? I have had 48 rides on the fixed so far this year and the average length of these rides is only 29 miles. I would like to have that average over thirty.

So, around the Ring Road to Moortown, along Street Lane to Oakwood and then down the hill into more or less the centre of town. Before crossing the Aire I pass a hotel outside which is an illuminated sign displaying the lowest price of their rooms. £39 today, the lowest I can remember seeing. Anyway, home with a grin after thirty three and a half miles. And 1400 feet upwards, almost all of that in the second half of the ride. Which was pretty good.

Tangled roads






and the steeper bits


----------



## Littgull (19 Aug 2020)

I had planned to ride my 11th imperial century of the calendar year today but the forecast last night was for a dry morning but a very wet afternoon. So I decided to just do an easy 42 mile local loop this morning instead. I was out the house and on my bike by 7.30 am. In the early days of the COVID lockdown I designed a circular route starting and finishing in my home village of Littleborough, Lancashire. The route takes in 6 large parks within Greater Manchester and includes some delightful tracks through them. A great ride for seeing the splendour of each season and never very far away from a train station should the worst happen and a mechanical problem occurs with the bike that can't be fixed on the spot.

The 6 parks are Alexandra Park (Oldham), Boggart Hole Clough (Blackley), Heaton Park (Manchester), Alkrington Woods Park (Middleton), Bowlee Community Park (Middleton) and Queens Park (Heywood). 
The route between the parks is a mix of mainly very quiet urban and suburban roads. Very little on busy roads but just a few to cross. Apart from a very quiet half mile stretch near Mills Hill I deliberately avoided the Rochdale Canal towpath as it is busy with dog walkers and narrow in lots of parts which does not facilitate social distancing.

Following heavy rain yesterday, there were a few short parts of trails and bridleways that were very muddy for no more than 3 or 4 metres and part of the track through Bowlee Community Park was quite overgrown but passable. Therefore, bearing this in mind I would not recommend riding a road bike with slick narrow tyres.
I am looking forward to riding this route with my cycling chum @ColinJ once we can get back to normality and the COVID virus is beaten. I may develop this route to include a further 4 parks (possibly Bolton and Ramsbottom) thereby making it a 10 Parks route.
If anyone would like a copy of the gpx file for this ride just 'pm' me. For CC members who live near Rochdale, Oldham, Middleton, Heywood or North Manchester you would not have to cycle far to find the route.

Here are some pictures I took.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2020)

Littgull said:


> I am looking forward to riding this route with my cycling chum @ColinJ once we can get back to normality and the COVID virus is beaten. I may develop this route to include a further 4 parks (possibly Bolton and Ramsbottom) thereby making it a 10 Parks route.


There would be good, Brian, but it looks like it will have to be next year. 

You specialise in those urban routes whereas I never look at towns and cities unless I absolutely have to, and then I am looking for ways to get out ASAP!

If you look at THIS POST you will see a road that I have been thinking would be good for us to do when we start cycling together again.

I am intending to PM you, but have been waiting for news from Devon, which is expected very soon!

PS Has your saddle slipped? I don't remember it pointing skywards before!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Aug 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

As per my earlier post, the afternoon was rather frustrating with a few very heavy showers but it cleared up later on and I got the knockabout bike out for an evening ride. The Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Dudgeley route is pleasant on a sunny summer evening so I went for that, climbing over Lyth HIll to start with. The drainage wants looking at again on the hill and there were a few large puddles to splash through. I decided to descend Lyth Hill using Green Lane which is a rough bridleway and this proved to be interesting after the rain due to mud and a couple of patches of rock being slippy.

The wind had died down quite a bit so Long Lane was nice and easy, as was the climb to Oaks. Climbing round the edge of Broom Hill I noticed shower cloud bubbling up and some rain came down around the Pulverbatch area but fortunately I was able to keep ahead of the worst of it and between Wilderley and Smethcott I could see that it was going in a different direction to me.

After Dudgeley there was low hanging mist forming in the Stretton valley which gave quite an atmospheric look in places. The A49 was completely clear when I came to cross it then I had a light tailwind and the gradient helping so enjoyed a nice brisk ride to Longnor and Ryton as the sun set and dusk fell. It stayed warm despite the sun going down so the conditions were really nice for cycling.

Moving on after a drink/photo stop at Ryton I got a good cruising speed up past the quarry when there was a scrabbling of claws on tarmac, a thump against my front wheel followed by a fair old jolt as the back wheel hit something. I regret to report the demise of a rabbit.

Getting going again I cruised along at a decent speed through Condover and up to the A49, which was very quiet. It didn't stop a driver in a small van making a rather close pass in the face of the only other vehicle on the road.

26.1 miles at 12 mph average. For the most part, a great ride in pretty good weather but I do feel bad about having killed a small furry creature.





Looking towards the Stretton hills from the top of Lyth Hill.





Headed down Green Lane towards Exford's Green.





At the top of the climb out of Wrentnall.





A naughty shower sneaking up behind me between Pulverbatch and Wilderley.









A couple of shots of the mist forming in the valley not far from All Stretton.









Views from my last drink stop near Ryton.


----------



## Littgull (19 Aug 2020)

Ha ha, Colin (@ColinJ), yes my saddle is pointing upwards quite a bit. I fiddled around with it for ages a few months ago until I finally found that positioned facing up was the most comfortable position. Which is a bit odd as all my other bikes have the saddle much more 'level' and they are all comfortable too!

That Scammonden road looks very interesting. We will definitely ride that when things are back to normal. I've done a lot of riding (most of my century rides) around the flatlands of Cheshire this year. Very enjoyable too! My route out to Cheshire has often been via East Didsbury which is quite a pleasant route both 'out' and 'back'. It's the sort of 'east of Manchester' equivalent to what Walkden is for us on the west side for accessing Cheshire without having to ride through the centre of Manchester.

I'm intrigued about your impending news from Devon.


----------



## theloafer (19 Aug 2020)

rode what i think is now my fav loop.. over towards barny way 35 miles, not that many cyclists out today. (must be back at work)  Whorlton bridge still closed to traffic which helps thinning out the cars  .had a quick scone+jam at the coffee stop in Eppleby. where i could see that the weather was getting ready to change, so headed home and got back in time before the rain arrived 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3936114376


----------



## wafter (19 Aug 2020)

Nice work folks - some particularly cracking rides / routes / photos over the past few days 

Sadly I can't compete as the weather, my health and subsequently my mojo have been at a particularly low ebb recently... however I did manage to get out a bit yesterday.

I'd half-planned to go out for a thrash on the road bike but rotted on the sofa until early afternoon when I eventually forced myself to go out for a zero-expectation waft on the CdF. Reluctantly leaving in uncharacteristic-of-late baking sun I headed cross-country SW to Wooton, then back into Boar's Hill up my benchmark foxcombe hill. Inspired by the Pantani documentary I watched recently (and conditioned a bit more to low cadence thanks to the limitations of my 10sp Raleigh hack) I took the whole hill seated; grinding away and pulling hard against the bars while aiming for a steady pace throughout... being rewarded with a personal 2nd best time up the steep bit; I think probably because I didn't shaft myself on the runup.

This got my HR up to around 90% of max and afterwards I felt a little less lethargic, detached and disassociated than when I'd set off. I hooked a right into the shady calm of Bagley wood and promptly got lost, but that was OK as the ambience was fantastic and I always had the GPS to aid my egress as necessary. I spent maybe the next hour gingerly picky my way along the forest trails; encountering a bloke and his blackberry-loving bulldog, as well as lots of slippery mud that once more highlighted the shortcomings of my slick tyres.

I passed numerous high-seats and I can certainly think of worse places to while away a few hours waiting for a few months' worth of free-range dinners to turn up. It felt like an absolute privelege to be in such beautiful, tranquil surroundings 








I finally found my way out of the woods on the same path I'd taken previously out cross-country towards Sunningwell, stopping to pick a few succulent blackberries on the way.

I carried on down through Abingdon then back along NCN5; planning on paying a visit to Radley lakes but (just like last time) this was torpedoed by significant amounts of water falling from the sky, so I headed straight back again - thankfully in the absence of punctures and horrendous insect bites this time.

As much as I've (righly, IMO) praised the SKS Longboards on the bike in the past, this time I finally found their limit; getting my feet (somewhat unsurprisingly) drenched when passing through deepish (20-25mm plus) standing water at speed; I think because you're travelling fast enough for your feet to pass through the water that's displaced upwards and sideways by the wheel. Not really the fault of the mudguards then, unless you're happy to have something akin to a snow plow lashed behind the front wheel..

I headed back along the tow path; nearly coming to grief when I failed to clip in starting off over a cattle grid having stopped to let another cyclist through; instinctively putting my foot down and finding nothing but hole  The now-improving weather had still evidently put some off and the tow path was relatively quiet; leading to a few PBs although again I wasn't trying massively. As much as I want to think that I've mystically gained some additional fitness despite my recent period of slackness, my body measurements and weight tell a different story and I guess I maybe just had a tailwind on this occasion.

Once home the bike was thorougly covered in crap, to the point where I really ought to give it a wash now. It had a good run in the dry after getting wet though so I hope it's air-dried a fair bit and nothing's gone rusty as it's stood in the kitchen.

No big numbers today; around 21.5 miles at 12.1mph and about 117bpm.



After getting home and having a shower I cracked out the Raleigh and cycled to see some mates on the other side of town, with a bit of an overshoot / detour to find some reasonably priced beer; witnessing a glorious sunset en-route. After a few hours chewing the fat and ill-advisedly sinking a four pack I headed back; mournfully trundling past the deserted club that on previous Tuesdays has hosted the local goth night of which I'm very fond..

Once most of the way home I realised how much I was enjoying being out in the warm, still evening air so thrashed around the city for a bit longer; spotting some nocturnal wildlife on the way.

I finally got home at about half one, thoroughly knackered and about 18 miles down but feeling good for seeing people and my float around the city. Sadly thanks to the beer (more specifically my apparant intolerance towards it) I didn't feel so hot today 


It's miserable outside again now, but the temperature's good and the light drizzle fairly cooling I imagine, so I might venture out for another float on the shed after I've had some dinner as I've always enjoyed just cruising around the city and its outskirts 

EDIT: Did go out again last night on the Raleigh, by the time I'd got my gear together the "light cooling drizzle" had become fairly heavy but I pressed on and within half a mile I was pretty soaked 

After about 4-5 miles the rain stopped, I continued out the other side of town and around a bit for a total of about 17 miles. I was "almost" dry when I got back, felt a lot better for getting out and had an uncharacteristically good night's kip afterwards - which was very welcome!


----------



## gavgav (20 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> As per my earlier post, the afternoon was rather frustrating with a few very heavy showers but it cleared up later on and I got the knockabout bike out for an evening ride. The Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Dudgeley route is pleasant on a sunny summer evening so I went for that, climbing over Lyth HIll to start with. The drainage wants looking at again on the hill and there were a few large puddles to splash through. I decided to descend Lyth Hill using Green Lane which is a rough bridleway and this proved to be interesting after the rain due to mud and a couple of patches of rock being slippy.
> 
> ...


I was supposed to go for a ride with Paul, but after the 2 afternoon monsoons, we decided to give it a miss with more showers forecast......which of course didn’t come! Was concerned about the state of the lanes, more than anything, following the incessant monsoons over the past week. My lawn now squelches under foot again, for the first time since February, which pretty much says it all


----------



## C R (20 Aug 2020)

Short evening spin today, as it had stopped raining. The roads were surprisingly dry after the deluge that fell this morning, except for a section of one of the lanes in Besford, which had a small brook running along it, and I had to pick my line carefully. A bit windy in places, but mostly dry, just a bit of drizzle here and there.


----------



## wafter (20 Aug 2020)

Awoke feeling uncharactistically not-horrible with sunlight streaming through the window, so I knew what I had to do..

Ended up doing a pseudo egg-run; same route on no breakfast but this time with no collection stops as the stocks are still healthy 

Essentially out to Didcot through Abingdon and back along NCN5 for most of the way.. really nice weather; sun but a coolish breeze as the Autumnal overtones get stronger... saw a few unhatched conkers on the floor and bizarrely at one point loads of little beetles seemingly migrating out of the fields across the cycle track near Didcot.

Unsurprisingly loads of people about; most happy, friendly, accommodating and good-humoured. Of course there was the odd inattentive muppet - todays crown being taken by the two teenage girls who ran across the road in front of me in Abingdon; causing me to brake and swerve for the sake of saving five seconds on their journey 

Before setting off I'd intended to explore a stretch of the Thames Path just outside Culham, however upon reaching it the reality was that it was really just a bit of rough, muddy singletrack that was really tough going on my slicks so after a few hundred yards the mission was aborted and I got back on the road..

I'd initially planned to head out north today but since the wind was heading in that direction thought better of it and went the opposite direction so the wind was at my back on the way home. It was predictably tough heading out and I put in more effort than I'd have considered fourthcoming considering I'd not eaten for 12hrs and have been fairly active on the bike(s) over the past few days.

By the time I was 20 miles in I was feeling hungry; this progressing to proper emptyness before abating when my stomach evidently accepted it wasn't going to get its own way for a while 

In total I managed 37 miles and a paltry 500ft at 14.5mph and 137bpm; about 50% of this being in zone 3 and most of the rest being below... so not a massive exertion although both Polar and Strava seem to think it was significant. My muscles were certainly feeling it towards the end and now post-shower I'm saturated with that warm glow that usually results from a fair effort.

I've burned about a day's worth of energy (c. 1700kcal) and so far have only topped up with about 500kcal's worth of eggs on hippie-toast, although I can feel a second helping coming on 


EDIT: No time for a 2nd helping of eggs as I got sidetracked and ended up late to meet a mate in town. Cracked out the Raleigh, lashed the rattling rear guard up with a length of old innertube (for fear of it eventually fatiging and falling off sans brake-bridge mount) and got on my way.

Spent a few hours chewing the fat over a few beers sat in uni parks... Panier came in useful during a supplies run to the shop and once dark and ejected from the park we went our separate ways; after which I spent some time rolling round the city as it was such a nice night.

Oh yeah, the railings outside parks and pubs played host to some excellent old skool steel, with most having at least a couple of interesting old ferrous-framed road bikes lashed to them. I spotted a Raleigh Randonneur outside whatever the pub is in Marston - great to see this old metal still in use 

A very pleasant, cycle-centric day


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Aug 2020)

Another blustery day – but dry .. and no more thunderstorms in the forecast thankfully.

I headed NW with no real idea of where I was going but I had at least a couple of hours to meander around the countryside, breathe in some fresh Atlantic air, and take some photos.

I was N of Kerminy before I thought of heading into the triangle of land that lies S of Ménéac – bordered by three fast roads but full of quiet undulating lanes and gentle farmland, with occasional copses of oak and chestnut, and the ubiquitous wind turbines. I’d explored this area extensively on my bike in 2018, less so last year – and I think that it’s the first time that I’ve been here this year.

Out through Vieuville, Perqué and le Hingray. On to Quénogé then up the lane to Landual. A great view of Ménéac church from here. Onto the D793 and into Ménéac. I treated myself to the 4km descent E of Ménéac – it doesn’t drop that much .. probably only around 80m in 4km .. but it is all downhill and I feel 15-years old again cycling down it.

Off at la Cotinaie, past the chapelle at la Riaye, into Brignac then R uphill and into la Corbinais. L here and I was being blown all over the road as I descended to la Ville és Moreux. Onto the D184 and S through Evriguet and down into Guilliers. Out on the D16 where I managed to reach 46.2kph yesterday (a new record for that stretch of road) then through Esquiniac, over la Suais, down through le Faux to Ville Geffray and then home via St Brieuc-de-Mauron.

An enjoyable 55km ride but it was good to get home and finally get out of that wind.

Part of the wind farm W of le Hingray






The quiet road that leads to Landual






Ménéac church viewed from the S






The centre of Ménéac


----------



## Donger (20 Aug 2020)

Watch out, @C R. We are headed your way on Sunday. Kingsway CC has a long ride planned that takes in Bredon Hill, Pershore, Croome Park and Upton on Severn. A nice part of the world you have there. I reckon it will be about 74 miles for me, but I have rashly claimed that I may just have another 100 miler in me before I turn 60, so if I'm not absolutely dropping off the bike by the time I get home, I've said I'll head off to Arlingham and back to bring up the three figures. Hindsight definitely not necessary to see that I may live to regret saying that.


----------



## C R (20 Aug 2020)

Donger said:


> Watch out, @C R. We are headed your way on Sunday. Kingsway CC has a long ride planned that takes in Bredon Hill, Pershore, Croome Park and Upton on Severn. A nice part of the world you have there. I reckon it will be about 74 miles for me, but I have rashly claimed that I may just have another 100 miler in me before I turn 60, so if I'm not absolutely dropping off the bike by the time I get home, I've said I'll head off to Arlingham and back to bring up the three figures. Hindsight definitely not necessary to see that I may live to regret saying that.


Do you guys know what time you'll be around? I am trying to decide my route for Sunday, so maybe I can make it intersect with yours in time and space.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Aug 2020)

Bananas, need some Bananas. Might as well make it a worthwhile outing, so the same evening route initially on the ebike as Tuesdays to Morrisons and another second quicker up Knapping Hill, but a second slower on Gardeners Arms Climb. In between TTLs at a staggered crossroads lead to Shanks's Pony proving far quicker. Aside from those climbs the outbound ride was largely done with the assist off as the battery was a touch low.
Down the A59 to Knaresborough and along Waterside and Abbey Road, for once not that crowded by pedestrians resulting in a new fast time along Waterside. Another set of TTLs encountered and Shanks's Pony again but the TTLs went green so quickly back on the bike once the last car had passed, and into Lidl where a lot more than the bananas were bought including single malt that fell off the shelf into my basket whilst waiting in the till queue
Returned straight through Knaresborough on the A59 with new PRs on the climb of York Road, decent down to the river and the climb away. Retraced the outbound route thereafter bar taking a route to avoid the staggered crossroads TTLs. 14.28 miles 931ft up


----------



## Donger (20 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> Do you guys know what time you'll be around? I am trying to decide my route for Sunday, so maybe I can make it intersect with yours in time and space.


Best guess would be about 12.00 at the cafe at Croome Park, give or take half an hour. Maybe we'll bump into each other there or on the way to Upton. (I'll be the huge guy at the back!)


----------



## itboffin (20 Aug 2020)

6500ft in 55 miles around Exmoor and damn it’s hilly everywhere there and windy, 40-45 mph across the top, very challenging not just the climbing mostly the traffic, so much car traffic, too much car traffic. The only nice almost traffic free climb was a toll road so maybe that’s the answer.


----------



## C R (20 Aug 2020)

Donger said:


> Best guess would be about 12.00 at the cafe at Croome Park, give or take half an hour. Maybe we'll bump into each other there or on the way to Upton. (I'll be the huge guy at the back!)


I am likely to have finished the ride by then, tend to go out early to have some family time afterwards, we'll see ... Good luck with the ton in any case.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Aug 2020)

I met John B who had decided to change the plan as the wind strength was rather strong. 40 mph stuff. So we headed for the hedges and woods. That worked well and we were well sheltered as we headed south. We looped around and got a little assistance in places but hedges and hills kept us safe. We finished off climbing The Wyche. Shelter was taken at the summit as a deluge was blown through. So just a wet road descent left to return home. 52 smiles


----------



## wafter (21 Aug 2020)

Paid the price for daring to drink three whole beers last night and have had a pretty horrible unproductive and achey day languishing inside. By about half six I'd had enough so went out for a mental health ride round town on the Raleigh.

Sadly it seems that all the muppets I avoided on my last ride were waiting until this one. Thankfully I experienced nothing particuarly dangerous but just selfish / stupid / inconsiderate behaviour - the guy who just stood and watched his young daughter wonder in front of me after I'd slowed right down in anticipation of just such an event (rewarded with an unimpressed look as I passed); the old bloke who failed to give way to me pulling out of a petrol station (stared down through his window as I overtook), the tosser who decided to stop in the middle of the Cowley road to talk to his mate (irritation vocalised) or the taxi driver who overtook me, only to brake going over a speed bump moments later (overtaken).

So it turned into a bit of an angry thrash but I feel much better for it as usual. Unfortunately after about 100 miles the new chain on the bike appears to be slipping a bit; no apparent means of adding tension to the derailleur although a few links do look a touch stiff (probably after it got wet) so I'll take it off and give it another waxing before I start looking at new freewheels..


EDIT (i): Thanks guys; not fishing for sympathy, just telling it how it is. I appreciate the outlet and support though 

EDIT (ii): Forgot to mention that I rode past the old Zoology building, which is pretty much now just a pile of rubble  Also saw Radiohead's Thom Yorke jogging past at the time - I don't think he likes jogging


----------



## Mike_P (21 Aug 2020)

The south-west wind had dropped sufficently for the ebike to do battle in a generally south-east direction so no fast times and annoyingly as I descended showground hill the gate was across the road so had to use the narrow gap to its side. After for once a non too heavy rucksack of shopping acquired in Sainsbury (avoided the flour for once) I decided to avoid the gate and head back north west up the A661 and two overlappng ebike KOMs acquired, although with an average gradient of 1% hardly taxing; the longer one being due to pedal power as the speed exceeded the assist maximum. 9.1 miles 579ft up


----------



## JPBoothy (22 Aug 2020)

Currently sheltering from the wet stuff with a coffee in McDonalds. I only nipped out on my SS to post two Calipers that I'd sold on ebay


----------



## iancity (22 Aug 2020)

Crazy windy at times. trying to get back into longer mileages but knees found it hard today. Once I can work out how to put my bike on the trainer I have had for a week now hopefully the fitness will return (yes, I am that useless!).


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Aug 2020)

It’s still windy here but I decided it was just about within the limits of what I will go out in, I will commute in most weather as it’s not far to go but it’s not much fun getting blown around the roads if I don’t need to. I set off into the wind to Northwood, Bettisfield, Breadon Heath, Welshampton, Lyneal going down a lane which for some reason I’ve never been down passing a cafe at a farm which I didn’t know was there through some woods to Pikes End decided to carry on round Colemere back to Lyneal, Brown Heath, English Frankton, Loppington where the wind helped me along nicely all the way home. Didn’t get rained on today and only a few side wind moments. 21.9 miles @15.3mph. Picture from Brown Heath, quite a few fields of sunflowers around but unfortunately they are facing the wrong way, I think they naturally face east for the sunrise, but they look cheerful anyway.


----------



## wafter (22 Aug 2020)

After an upliftingly productive afternoon of cycling tasks in generally lovely weather it would have been rude not to. I came so close to taking the road bike out, but after a whole pizza and a good dose of Ben and Jerry's I felt less of a need for speed and more a hunger to meander, so took the CdF. Again.

Before leaving I swapped the pedals over between the two bikes in an effort to rule them out as the cause of the creaking under load I'm getting on the CdF; sadly it sounded much the same heading up the hill away from the house..

With a nice Psybient soundtrack in my ears I headed out towards Cumnor then hung a left down Chiswell Lane; it wasn't long before there was a fat grin on my face as I weaved across the full width of the track, chasing the best line over the rough, chalky terrain. Worries about creaks were lost to my earphones; replaced by the luxurious, buttery smoothness of my freshly waxed drivetrain.

Powering up the last hill I emerged near Boar's HIll and dived into Bagley woods; popping out the headphones to better enjoy the tranquility of the wind in the trees and the soft crackling of the mulch beneath my wheels. I ended up on a path running along the back of some houses; having to repeatedly stop to move some large-ish branches out of the way. My suspicions about their source were partially confirmed by some old woman ranting at me from a distant garden about cycling along the path... fair point; I won't be doing it again as it was pretty narrow (so no fun and not fair on pedestrians; of which tonight there were thankfully none) but I was none-the-wiser at the time and it pleases me to think of my busybody critic indignantly dragging all those branches across the path again 

The illegitimacy of my passage was confirmed when I got to the other end of the path to find a very restrictive gate; meaning I had to haul the bike over a maybe 5ft high fence.. no big deal though as it now feels like a featherweight after lugging the 15kg Raleigh around 

I was confused to pop out literally yards from where I'd entered the woods so had another crack and eventually found my way to an exit that heads out towards Sunningwell; actually venturing into this village for the first time ever I think!

Thanks to the clouds the light was starting to fade and I'd left the tail light on another bike so started heading home; round the top of Abingdon, back through Radley and along NCN5 as usual. Despite my sedate beginnings I could really feel the energy provided by my earlier carb binge and the speed and effort gradually got ramped up until I was really pressing on as I headed away from Abingdon.

The bike and tow paths were reasonably populated but largely managable; this three mile stretch being covered at an average speed of 19mph and 170bpm / about 85-90% max over a period of about 10 minutes, which is a big effort for me and saw me arriving at Folly Bridge in town a gasping, sweaty mess 

I took it steady through town and home; again still finding a lot more energy to climb the hill home than usual thanks to my significant late lunch. On the way up the last hill I did pop out the earphones again and could hear no creaking from the bottom of the bike which has given me some hope; so I'll continue running these pedals for now and see how they go.

Ultimately a relatively short but thoroughly enjoyable ride at a shade under 19 miles and 600ft at 14.5mph and 137bpm for around 850kcal burned. It also yielded 20 Strava PR's and two top-10 leaderboard placings (not sure as I've had one of those before!) however it's bloody typical for the duration of my free trial I really lost my mojo and couldn't care less about speed; I get it back today literally the day after the free trial expired 

Ne mind, a great ride all the same and I hope some of my fellow CC'ers managed to get out in the glorious weather; I notice this threads gone a bit quiet since the halcyon days of lockdown as the horrors of the real world are once-more forced upon us..


----------



## Glow worm (23 Aug 2020)

Back on my local patch yesterday for a short 14 miler in the flatlands.






Reach Lode from the cyclists’ bridge.






We don’t have any hills here but the wind makes up for it.






I must have been away when the earthquake struck!






I wouldn’t like to trap a wheel in that.






White Fen. I’m lucky to have a decent network of v quiet or totally car free routes like this one on my doorstep.

i often talk to wildlife on rides and wished a stopover female wheatear close to a bench I was sat on, safe passage and told her I’d see her back here next year. I have set up a hot date with a wheatear. Losing it, I really am.


----------



## Mark pallister (23 Aug 2020)

Nice but windy ride up around Northumberland then down onto the coast at alnmouth then hugging the coastline to tynemouth then home


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Aug 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

It was a nice sunny morning but I was a bit slow getting up and about so I cleaned and oiled the chain on the knockabout bike (despite having "help" from Idris) and took it out after lunch. The route was mostly a repeat of what I did last time out (Oaks, Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Dudgeley, Longnor, Condover) so that I'd have the blustery wind helping later on, but I did vary it a bit by approaching Oaks from the Plealey side.

Starting off, there were some dark clouds about which didn't fit in with the forecast I'd seen but I decided to risk it anyway. Some rain was blowing about in the wind as I climbed up Lyth Hill and from the top the showers looked quite impressive as they rolled across the countryside. I had a good headwind to work against on the way to Plealey but the climb up to Oaks was relatively sheltered which is good as it's steeper approaching from this side. A bit more rain fell but wasn't heavy or long lasting enough to consider getting the waterproofs out.

A tailwind on the descent out of Pulverbatch meant that I was keeping pace with a camper van before my turning for Wilderley. By Wilderley Hall I could see that I was unlikely to dodge the next shower and the rain started as I reached Wilderley Croft. Fortunately, the road dips into a heavily wooded little valley which gave some shelter while I donned my waterproofs - which were needed as I emerged into heavy rain.

The rain had eased again by the Leebotwood area and the sun was breaking through, making it a bit warm for the waterproof gear but I was reluctant to take it off again as there were more showers still about. Undoing the jacket and letting it flap about was the compromise as I headed through Hollyhurst and I was just thinking I might be able to take it off at Longnor when I ran into the next shower which was something of a deluge. The sun came out again on the way to Ryton and I finally risked stopping in a gateway to take the jacket off but it looked like I'd be in a race to get home in the dry.

As hoped I did have the wind helping me back through Condover and up to the main road where the wait for a gap in the traffic was frustrating. Apparently it hadn't done much more than drizzle at home.

27.2 miles at 12.3 mph average. Damp but enjoyable.





Only a glimpse of the Stretton hills from Lyth Hill this time.





Near Annscroft the flag illustrates that it's a tad breezy.





Between Wilderley and Smethcott.





The sun has come out near Dudgeley and I'm boiling in the bag. Can't win.





Crossing the railway (and shortly to cross the A49). Sunny here but look what I'm going to be riding in to.





A more clement view from Ryton.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Aug 2020)

No photo yet 
just under 70 miles with the club to Abbots Bromley


----------



## wafter (23 Aug 2020)

Some great rides and pics again folks - and epic efforts from @Mark pallister and @cyberknight 

Today's ride was considerably less epic on my part.. went out for a half-arsed semi-utility ride on the Raleigh; dragging it out just as a shower hit so waited; watching from the doorway as the storm travelled over the city in the distance and leaving that wonderful fresh earthy scent in its wake.

Down into town and along NCN5 to Sandford, which has pretty much become my default "short, non-commital" route - a round trip of about 15 miles. A bit rinsed and achey after yesterday's exertion and a crap night's sleep so took it steady. Rode back through town (which is pretty much back to its normal, ruinous state; chock-full of consumptive hoards with many roads rammed with static traffic). Got told off for cycling at walking pace down Cornmarket street (a wide pedestrianised street, for non-locals).. wish they'd pay some dickheads to berrate all the muppet pedestrians walking in the city's cycle lanes 

Came home via the Co-op and a significant bargain led / comfort-driven purchase of pizza, ice cream, reduced sandwiches and beer (forgot the bloody butter again).. I intend to spend the rest of the day goading diabetes from the sanctuary of the sofa...

On the up-side the freshly-waxed chain on the bike didn't (literally) skip a beat this time (even when grinding up the steep hill home in a relatively high 40/20 gear) so thankfully it looks like this was down to stiff links rather than wear; which is a welcome relief.


EDIT: After misery-smashing my way through much of the munchie food I'd bought, I fancied some crisps last night, so headed off for the local Tesco Express that "shuts at 11" according to their webshite. Turns out this evidently wasn't the case so it was into town to wonder the streets for an alternative.

The Sainsburys on Frideswide square was still open so I stopped there before continuing on an evening mooch of around another 15 miles; which was so much more pleasant than the earlier excursion thanks to the lack of people and traffic. Autumn could definitely be felt in the air and my hands were a little chilly at first but I was fine once warmed up.

That's 130 miles (of casual pootling and utility riding) done on the Raleigh since I installed the speedo 11 days ago; no wonder the Genesis isn't seeing so much action!


----------



## geocycle (23 Aug 2020)

Got out to the Lyth Valley today, a lovely route up toward Windermere. It is well known for its damsons and country pubs. Was a bit breezy and showery. Managed 54 miles with 1200m of up. Lots of water in the rivers but no flooding after the wind and high tides this week. Pictures show the River Kent and Crossthwaite church. Negotiated lunch at Sizergh Castle which was in full Covid protection mode. Minor roads covered in cow s*** so not looking forward to cleaning the bike!


----------



## Old jon (23 Aug 2020)

Five of us met in the pub car park this morning, there was also blue sky visible, but you had to look hard to see it. Weather is wonderful stuff.

We pedalled off along Wike Ridge Lane, turned onto Tarn Lane and after Scarcroft climbed to Milner Lane. A couple more junctions took us to Bramham, which I am fairly sure we left on Toulston Lane in the direction of Tadcaster. A ride across the Wharfe on the bridge there, towards the A 64. Which still has the cycle path at the side of it. A short distance along we turned off, Catterton maybe, and Bilborough. And then a little more of the same bike track to the Solar Way.

Turn south, ride to Riccall, then through Kelfield and find the B1222 to Cawood. Cross the Ouse there and turn right to travel to Ryther. Church Fenton is next, what surprised me is the area that place covers, quite a distance between ‘Welcome to Church Fenton’ and passing the railway station.

And then the ride reaches more familiar ground for me. Barkston Ash, and a choice of roads to go to Saxton. Leave there past the cricket club. This leads to the top of Cold Hill and the right turn. To the gates at Lotherton Hall. Well, my bike knows the way now, all I have to do is pedal some more. Aberford, and the right and left to be on Cattle Lane, on through Barwick in Elmet. Scholes and the dash along the A 64 to Thorner Lane.

Reach the A 58 via Skeltons Lane, the brisk descent on the way to the Oakwood Clock. Easy now, back across the River Aire and through the bit of Hunslet on the way to home. Front door in sight, grin on mug for sixty six miles in good company, oh, and a long way up as well, better than 2300 feet. Almost all of that on the left hand side of the map.

The aforementioned map






with the elevation thingy . . .


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2020)

Failed to make a metric Ton today, again, but on the plus side I did manage to get a longish tour into the Black Forest, and saw some extremely interesting and beautiful places, most of which I also failed to take decent pictures of:






Essentially I went up the Elz valley into the forest, and then a bit further into the Prech valley, which essentially meant climbing 500 or so metres in just over 40k. What with taking pictures, getting distracted and missing the odd turning this took about four hours.

Then it started to rain so I had to come bombing back down again, and I arrived back in my own village at 2:30pm...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Aug 2020)

Eldest son has been embarrassed by youngest doing an imperial century recently, so felt the imperative to equal the feat.

Which is fine, except he decided the route should be one a very fit and ultra skinny mate of mine put on Strava. 

So off we go, an 8am start a minor miracle in itself. 

The route can best be described as an exploration of the minor back roads of the Peak District and is brutal, scenic, masochistic and brutal. Did I mention it's brutal?

Without posting every gory detail, those who know the area will recognise some highlights. 

First, Macclesfield Forest to Standing Stone. Then Pym Chair, Eccles Pike, and the near vertical undulating back road to Sparrowpit. 

Next down Edale to Hope, and the back roads above Bamford and Hathersage. Thence to Abney, upperdale, Cressbrook, Tideswell, Doveholes, Coombes, that bastard climb out of Coombes, Long Hill, Goyt Valley, Cat and Fiddle, home. 

Made somewhat more challenging by the pissing rain after lunch and stiff breeze.

100 miles, 11.6 mph, 3,500m climbing. Probably my slowest century, but with good reason!

An epic day out, and rather proud of the determination and good spirits of my 20yo.


----------



## Donger (23 Aug 2020)

Just as I was about to leave the house this morning, I dropped it on my still half asleep wife that I was considering adding 25 miles to the end of our already long 75 mile club ride to get another 100 miler in before I turn 60. I believe her one word, mumbled response was "inexplicable!" before she fell soundly asleep again. She really doesn't get distance cycling.

A great little group of us completed @KingswayRider 's excellent route out to Pershore and Croome Park and back via Upton on Severn and Hartpury in almost exactly 7 hours, including quite a long stop at a riverside pub in Upton:




The thought that @KingswayRider might be trying to kill me did cross my mind as we hit a vicious little hill called the Woolridge just after Hartpury at (for me) the 65 mile point. I surprised myself by getting up it with no problems, and had time to get a shot of the three ladies arriving at a pull-in just after the top of the climb:




It was quite a day of achievements for our little group as Tina (centre, above) completed an imperial century afterwards, having put in 15 miles before the start, and with @KingswayRider doing a magnificent double metric century. I believe Alex (left in the top picture) also completed an imperial ton afterwards. For my part, when I arrived back in Kingsway, although I ached in several places and hurt in several more, I actually felt fresher than I'd ever felt before after 75 miles. If I was ever going to go for my second ever imperial ton, there was never a better time for it, so I took my time and ground my way out to Arlingham and back, arriving at my doorstep 9 hours and 7 minutes after leaving home. 100.3 miles done nearly an hour faster than my first time, four years ago. 




Turns out there is life in the old dog yet. But man, will I ache tomorrow.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mike_P (23 Aug 2020)

Extracted the Defy from its slumbers this morning for a c 9am outing which, with dull skys and cool breeze resulted in a long sleeve water resistant jersey and thin leg warmers being donned. North on the A61 with four PRs acquired, including the climb at Wormald Green, and then along the full length of the Ripon bypass which encompasses use of a former railway bridge over the River Skell




Hutton Bank transpired to be less of climb that trips up in a car had implied. Turned off at the top through Hutton Conyers to Wath, where presumably VE Day bunting was still evident




Then very narrow lanes including one grassing over in the centre, via Middleton Quernhow, to join the A6055 paralleling the A1(M) pass the Heck sausage factory




Under the A1(M) and onto an lane marked as being unsuitable for HGVs, which ended at a T junction on the edge of Sinderby. Beyond which lay the rides first keyboard village objective, the “P” of Pickhill, a village that has grown into a semi circle and I ended up back where I turned in.




Back through Sinderby to the next keyboard village, the “A” of Ainderby Quernhow




Thereafter noticed the Wahoo had a blank screen, flip; sure I had checked the battery level in the week. Strava on the mobile activated. Fortunately I knew I where I was going initially and a left turn onto, a more distant than normally cycled part of, the A61 brought me to a single carriageway bridge over the River Swale




and immediately beyond the “S” of Skipton on Swale




Turned onto another narrow lane through Catton to Topcliffe where I paused on a bench to look at the keyboard on the phone for where was next – D, er….um… ah! The shortest way to “D” would be along the A168 but this bit of the A168 is the almost motorway like link from the A1(M) to the A19 to Teeside.So instead pass Queen Marys School, which as a bit of a dodge had started the keyboard challenge, and through Rainton in order to head south; actually making use of a cycleway pass a roundabout as for once it was a noticeably shorter distance between two points I actually wanted to go between, to the “D” of Dishforth.




Many decades ago it was on the Great North Road but is now a dead end village; the road southwards having been cut by Dishforth Airfield, the latter now unused for flying purposes. A U turn then and south on the more cycle friendly A168 and B6265 to Boroughbridge where I paused in the park by the weir; the river was running was fast but also had large quantities of white foam in it. The sun had appeared briefly and I had intended to take the leg warmers off but it had returned overcast conditions. A slow exit from Boroughbridge distanced behind another cyclist who did not seem keen to return quickly to Wetherby, judged by the club name on his jersey. Then took the original A6055 to Knaresborough with a couple of PRs along the way and by default the “F” of Ferrensby, in triplicate!




Entering Knaresborough the sun was out but now it seemed pointless to faff around with the leg warmers now, and it soon clouded over again. Up the hill away from the river on the A59 somewhat slower than I did on the ebike in the week and along Bilton Lane, the Defy just fits through the anti motorcycle barrier without having to do a handlebar shuffle and as the TTLs had gone a typical route home with circa 50.34 miles cycled;
23.09 miles @ 15.5mph avg 741 ft climbed
0.15 miles (approx.) unrecorded
27.10 miles @ 13.1mph avg 1182ft climbed


----------



## cyberknight (23 Aug 2020)




----------



## KingswayRider (23 Aug 2020)

Donger said:


> Just as I was about to leave the house this morning, I dropped it on my still half asleep wife that I was considering adding 25 miles to the end of our already long 75 mile club ride to get another 100 miler in before I turn 60. I believe her one word, mumbled response was "inexplicable!" before she fell soundly asleep again. She really doesn't get distance cycling.
> 
> A great little group of us completed @KingswayRider 's excellent route out to Pershore and Croome Park and back via Upton on Severn and Hartpury in almost exactly 7 hours, including quite a long stop at a riverside pub in Upton:
> View attachment 543383
> ...





Donger said:


> Just as I was about to leave the house this morning, I dropped it on my still half asleep wife that I was considering adding 25 miles to the end of our already long 75 mile club ride to get another 100 miler in before I turn 60. I believe her one word, mumbled response was "inexplicable!" before she fell soundly asleep again. She really doesn't get distance cycling.
> 
> A great little group of us completed @KingswayRider 's excellent route out to Pershore and Croome Park and back via Upton on Severn and Hartpury in almost exactly 7 hours, including quite a long stop at a riverside pub in Upton:
> View attachment 543383
> ...


I had an early spin down to Arlingham before the ride to get in 25 before the start. Enjoyable club route keeping away from the traffic & good company doing it. Added a few extra miles doing the occasional back & forth to ensure everyone ok & we haven't lost anyone. I don't know @Donger is complaining about - the Woolridge was taken on in the big ring (I never dropped from the big ring all ride). When we got back to the start & @Donger peeled off for Arlingham, I escorted Tina part way out, before splitting as we reached the A38 at Standish. Tina peeled off towards home, with enough done to hit her century by the time she arrived home & headed out towards Whitminster & Frampton, needing extra to hit 125 miles. Happy to have had good pace to finish,
Strava showing longer segments (5 mile) at around 18mph. Finished up with 125.76 miles & 1504 metres of ascent.
Strava link... would have liked a better average, but given I was with a group I'll accept I couldn't just push on. 14.5mph overall average.
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/NuwtNNFyd9


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Aug 2020)

Still quite windy in Shropshire today and although I set off in warm sunshine it didn’t last and I got wet again.Started out on my commuting route into Wem before turning towards the railway station where the barriers were down with a long line of waiting traffic and a network rail man on a ladder at the lights, the crossing here does suffer from technical issues where the barriers stick down but the man up the ladder was cleaning the lights rather than fixing them and we eventually got moving again crossing the railway towards Soulton then turning to Aston, Barkers Green, back to the other side of Wem, Tilley, Commonwood, Myddle down Lower Road to Merrington, through the woods to Old Woods where the rain started, Fennemere, Eyton over another railway line into Baschurch where I turned to Weston Lullingfields and carried on through Lower Hordley, Bagley and Lee to Ellesmere. There were lots of people about in Ellesmere and lots more parked by the side of the Mere as I passed on my way to Coptiviney through loads of mud and cow muck where the cows walk between their fields and the farmyard to Welshampton, Northwood and back home. Lots of cyclists, walkers, runners and horse riders out despite the rain and more traffic than usual on some roads. 37.4 miles @15.5mph.


----------



## C R (23 Aug 2020)

Well done on the ton @Donger. It was quite a nice day for cycling today.

I did cover some of the same roads as you did today, but I was at Pershore bridge by 9:00, having set off just before 6:30. A fairly flat ride for me, going to Welland from Powick, then Tewkesbury via the A438, following on to Pershore via Bredon and the Combertons and finally home.

Nearly hit some sheep that run into the road between Welland and the turn for Tewkesbury, but brakes worked well.

Took some photos, though nothing spectacular.





The sun being shy over Castlemorton early in the morning.




This sign was after I had nearly had an unscheduled encounter with one of those.




The Malverns from Tewkesbury.




The new bridge in Pershore, seen from the old bridge.

And finally the map. I feel a bit inadequate with my paltry 42 miles seeing you you guys got up to today.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Nice but windy ride up around Northumberland then down onto the coast at alnmouth then hugging the coastline to tynemouth then home
> View attachment 543272



A tidy ton in a tidy time.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> Well done on the ton @Donger. It was quite a nice day for cycling today.
> 
> I did cover some of the same roads as you did today, but I was at Pershore bridge by 9:00, having set off just before 6:30. A fairly flat ride for me, going to Welland from Powick, then Tewkesbury via the A438, following on to Pershore via Bredon and the Combertons and finally home.
> 
> ...



More than 15mph over more than 42 miles is fast going.


----------



## C R (24 Aug 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> More than 15mph over more than 42 miles is fast going.


Thank you.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> Thank you.



Is that now your routine speed, or were you pushing it?


----------



## C R (24 Aug 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Is that now your routine speed, or were you pushing it?


About average for me now for the distance and elevation.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> About average for me now for the distance and elevation.



I recall when you first started posting in this thread.

To use a horse racing phrase, you've certainly 'trained on'.

Well done.


----------



## C R (24 Aug 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> I recall when you first started posting in this thread.
> 
> To use a horse racing phrase, you've certainly 'trained on'.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you, putting more miles in my legs helped, but the biggest difference was getting a road bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> Thank you, putting more miles in my legs helped, but the biggest difference was getting a road bike.



For quite a few riders that is the biggest 'one time only' gain.

A couple of my cycling mates went from flat bar hybrids/MTBs to gravel bikes.

Both gained about 2-3mph for the same effort.


----------



## C R (24 Aug 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> For quite a few riders that is the biggest 'one time only' gain.
> 
> A couple of my cycling mates went from flat bar hybrids/MTBs to gravel bikes.
> 
> Both gained about 2-3mph for the same effort.


That's been my experience too.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Aug 2020)

I met Andy G at Martley. The plan was to circumnavigate the Clee Hills and maybe summit too. We headed off over into the Teme valley to climb out via Pensax. From Clows Top we took the lovely run by Bayton for Cleobury Mortimer. The lanes through from there are not especially known by brain nav but they are pleasant enough. At Cleobury North the junctions and the strange one way system isn't easily forgotten. We climbed up onto the flanks of Brown Clee Hill and began to contour. The road to the summit is 25% and quite long. It's a gated road so no traffic. So we had a go climbing. Then by foot I'm afraid. It was worth it at the top. Highest point in Shropshire and views all around. Cader Idris could be seen at 57 miles distant. We could almost see all the way across Wales! It was time for lunch and what a wonderful picnic spot.
We retraced which was a bit sketchy on that steep stuff. My rims were almost glowing from braking. We continued to contour and took a loop higher up at one point. We had stunning views out over Corve Dale and Wenlock Edge. Clee St Margaret has a wonderful ford. The river runs right along the lane for several 100's of yards. Our route took us across the saddle to the flanks of Titterstone Clee on lanes that were new to me. Lovely scenic countryside. I recognised the road that I'd used to come down from Titterstone Clee some weeks ago so some of the next few turns were remembered. We took a dead end lane which deteriorated into a track. That wasn't expected from the mapping. Nevertheless we both made it through unscathed. So more new lanes to Greete where brain nav could route us through Tenbury Wells and along the Teme valley to return to Martley.
What a super ride today. Beautiful scenery and quiet roads. What's not to like? 60 smiles and 6,610 feet of ascending and descending.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Aug 2020)

Not been on my bike for a couple of weeks but had a bit of time today and extended my home commute.
Lovely evening, 28.4 miles with an average of 15.4mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Aug 2020)

More pics from today's ride


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Aug 2020)

A gentle start to yesterday’s ride .. NE to Gaël with the wind behind me, then N to Loscouët. I checked out a new route north from here which bypasses St Méen-le-Grand to the W and joins the St Méen to Plumaugat road near the Forêt de Lajeu. A two-step descent to cross the Rance then up into Plumaugat. W from here and into the wind .. through Lanrelas and up to St Launeuc. 42km cycled at this point and I still hadn’t decided how I was going to get home .. but plenty of hours of daylight left and a decent chance of doing another Loony Ride (my Loony distance for 2020 is 84km – so I was halfway there).

I continued W to St Vran – then the fun started .. my first time on the road to Laurenan and what a lot of descent/re-ascent… and all of it into a strengthening SW wind ahead of Storm Francis and my knees were grumbling. I was almost at the top of the rise at la Ville d’Anne when I pulled over to let a tractor towing a muck-spreader get past me. Two women were by the roadside talking – as I restarted up the hill, the elder of the two wished me “_bon courage_” .. the younger one just smiled sympathetically at me with a look that suggested ‘silly old fool’…

Down into Laurenan and a choice .. should I climb up to Goméné and go home via Ménéac, or carry on further west to Plémet? I wasn’t sure what my total distance would be if I went up to Goméné (maybe less than 80km) so I carried on – up and down, up and down .. and finally into Plémet. I’ve not been here before and I wasn’t sure which road to follow out of town in order to pick up the right road to la Trinité Porhoët. I headed up to the church in the centre and finally found some signposts. Over a very busy roundabout on the N164 and up, up, up on the D1 heading for Trinité. Lots of traffic, a bad road surface and crumbling verges .. I did my best to stay as close as I could to the side of the road but it wasn’t easy. A lippy French kid stuck his head out of a car window as he passed and shouted some abuse at me … I was more surprised than annoyed – French car drivers and passengers are usually patient, courteous and friendly.

Eventually into la Trinité Porhoët and I stopped at the riverside for a drink and a breather. Up through the town, onto the D2 and heading for home. I was passed by a mate in an old Land Rover and when he pulled into his drive, I stopped to chat with him for a few minutes. I hadn’t seen him for 3 or 4 years (that woman on ‘Mock The Week’ last night is right: blokes don’t talk to each other very often…) and it was good to see him again. 80km cycled at this point so I knew I had another Loony Ride in the bag – could I make it a metric ton? Some quick calculations suggested that a loop down to Guilliers then back onto the D2 at Evriguet would get me just over the 100, so I ignored my complaining knees and hurtled off towards Guilliers.

Finally back home with just over 103km ridden in the day. Very tired, very hungry and very happy.

It wasn’t a good day for taking photos – mostly overcast with very little sun. The only one that I like is this one of my bike in the centre of the pretty village of St Launeuc.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

August has been a bit of a disaster for me cycling-wise, with only just over 100 miles ridden up to the weekend. Yesterday was forecast to be the best day of the week; sunny, warm and a light breeze so I set out to get another challenge ride in. I prepared both the Raleigh and the Galaxy and found while doing so that the bottom bracket is worn out on the Raleigh. Good job I was leaning towards using the Galaxy anyway.

Another of my regular routes, taking me the furthest from home I think I've been since the Covid crisis began. I started off at 7am as usual, heading for Condover, Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury, Minsterley, Westbury, Halfway House, Crew Green and Melverley. The first thing I found was that the Galaxy doesn't half feel twitchy after riding the Raleigh with its new set up. It didn't take long to get comfortable with it again though and I made good steady progress on fairly quiet roads.

All the various tinkering with the saddle that has been going on through the year finally seems to be paying off as I found the bike was comfortable cruising at about 16 mph on the flat and climbs nicely too. It ate up the miles to Maesbrook where I took the lane past Waen Wen to Morton and Ball, thereby avoiding a lot of the busier Maesbury road. On the way in to Oswestry the driver of a small lorry overtook a bit closer than I'd have liked then stood on the brakes to take the next left turn. Perhaps he didn't like me using the road rather than the (slightly inconvenient) adjoining cyclepath. Would have been funny if his load had shifted.

Having got through the centre of Oswestry and past the old hill fort I carried on to Gobowen where annoyingly the chain jammed again on downshift. It's hanging up on the big ring but really randomly. I think I'm going to have to change that ring even though it looks like it ought to have lots of life left in it. Another little annoyance followed a few hundred yards later when a set of temporary traffic lights didn't allow enough time for me to get all the way through before changing to green for the opposing traffic - it's not like I was cutting it fine either.

From Gobowen I took the NCN route to Ellesmere. I was expecting lots of mud but it wasn't too bad this time. No stop in Ellesmere as I wanted to keep the good run going so I avoided the busy areas and carried on through Coptiviney to Welshampton. This lane hadn't been too bad until passing Stocks Farm where it was covered in cow shoot - thank goodness for mudguards!

A break for elevenses was taken on the canal bridge at Hampton Bank with 49 miles on the clock then it was on to Northwood, Dobson's Bridge, Coton and Prees. The climb out of Prees is usually a killer on the legs after cruising on fairly flat roads for miles but picking a low gear it didn't feel too bad this time.

Crossing the A41 took a while as there was plenty of traffic then I had the quiet road to Ightfield and Calverhall (passed the metric century between these two) and some more brisk cruising on the fairly flat roads to Longslow and Longford. I took the tour round Market Drayton so as to keep the distance up then left town past the golf club, not without getting held up by more temporary lights. A lunch stop was taken in a gateway near Old Colehurst Manor.

I'd done over 70 miles by now and the legs were a little reluctant to get going again after this stop. They did ease though and the cruising speed soon wound back up to what it had been as I passed through Stoke on Tern, Ollerton, Eaton upon Tern and Little Bolas. On previous rides this is where I've usually started to flag on the climbs, but today still felt relatively fresh. I took an alternative route to Heath Lanes just because, then had to take another diversion to bypass High Ercall as there is a closure for bridge repairs. That took me to Poynton Green and Roden after which I rejoined the roads I usually take to Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses and Condover. I had a bit of a headwind for the last few miles but nothing especially taxing.

104.31 miles this trip at a very pleasing 14.6 mph moving average. _Not _my fastest ever century but not very far away from it. Total time including stops was 8 hours 35 minutes. Chuffed with that considering I haven't really done enough miles recently. The saddle felt good almost until the end and for the first time in ages I felt like the legs could have gone further.





Drink stop at Westbury..............





..... followed by a snack stop near Melverley.





The gates to Cae Glas park in Oswestry.





The rollercoaster descent to Stocks Farm near Welshampton.





Activity on the canal at my elevenses stop at Hampton Bank (apologies for it being badly focused).





An interesting bit of parking near Northwood. I couldn't quite work out how they'd managed to bounce off this particular tree without demolishing the roadside fence too.





A pause at the top of the climb in Prees.





Market Drayton.





The name is a bit grander than the lane it's attached to at Ellerdine Heath.





Last stop before home to finish off the flapjack. Looking at that cloud rolling in from the south I've definitely had the best out of the weather.


----------



## Eziemnaik (25 Aug 2020)

A short gravel rumble through deserted centre of Ibiza
What has cought my attention was this sight next to the slug farm




I think they might have an outbreak


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Aug 2020)

Perfect weather for a MTB ride. 

Just the one tree down en route:






River still within its banks and planes still landing at the airport.






Can't imagine why I only saw one other person out in 15 miles...


----------



## wafter (25 Aug 2020)

Vegetated all day, went out for a mooch on the shed earlier. 

15 miles in a pretty "assertive" and varible breeze accompanied by some nice dub techno and Iron Maiden's Seventh Son


----------



## C R (25 Aug 2020)

wafter said:


> Vegetated all day, went out for a mooch on the shed earlier.
> 
> 15 miles in a pretty "assertive" and varible breeze accompanied by some nice dub techno and *Iron Maiden's Seventh Son*


Infinite Dreams always puts me in the mood for a quick blast.


----------



## Old jon (26 Aug 2020)

A solo ride today, wet roads, some breeze and a desire to ride the fixed and I was early out of the door with no idea of where I wanted to pedal.

The depths of Holbeck provided the impetus needed, the thought that Office Lock was the next left turn was the decider. Along the towpath to Viaduct Road, the climb up to Headingley and beyond went well. So well I thought I had a tailwind. Past Lawnswood and turn right to ride along Church Lane to Adel dam.



And after that, turn left. Golden Acre Park borders the road here but there is not a lot of park and plenty of trees. Turn left again onto Kings Road and a rain obscured view of Bramhope and Bramhope Moor rising behind it. Turn right to ride through the village and on to the Dyneley Arms and the spin down Pool Bank. Twenty seven miles an hour on a sixty two inch fixed is a bit of a high cadence for me. But good to be able to do it.

So, from the bottom of the hill take the A 659 to Otley and its two maypoles and after a short break it is time to ride up Leeds Road, as ever. This is the A 660, and I rode along it all the way back to the Ring Road. Turn right. This is not my favourite stretch of road but I wanted a few more miles this morning, so aim for the Bridge Inn on the outskirts of Horsforth.

Then to the centre of town via Kirkstall, passing Woodrup’s shop before remembering I wanted a new seatpost. Next time. Home, with the smile, after thirty one miles, a really enjoyable morning.

A familiar looking route . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2020)

A quick spin on the Raleigh this afternoon round my Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Berrington, Condover route. Having to push into a brisk headwind on the way out showed that the saddle setup I thought I'd got pretty much right will need a bit of tinkering to work with the drop bars (sighs). Raising it a bit felt good on the way round but I've got some odd aches round the right knee afterwards so yet more fine tuning to be done. I will get it right in the end. I don't think it's very far from where it needs to be and the new riding position does seem to put less pressure on the sit bones.

The ride itself went pretty well. I had a headwind to Longnor then had it behind me to Acton Burnell and through Cound Moor. There was a bit of repetition on the flag pole at Cound with the Suffolk county flag flying again.

The A458 was quite busy today so I only stayed on it a short time then took the direct lane to Berrington - almost no traffic, but directly into the wind. I knew the run back to Condover would be into the wind too and it was a bit of a slog today. This is where I appreciate the new bars as I can tuck down to make it a bit easier. Changing direction in the village I had a good run up to the A49 then a bit of a wait for a gap in the traffic - those quiet lockdown roads are but a memory now.

A few cyclists out and about this time but the more casual riders seem to be becoming a rare sight again. Maybe because the weather this month hasn't exactly been welcoming to them? Perhaps there will be more out over the forthcoming Bank Holiday weekend?

23.6 miles this time at 15.5 mph average.

No photo stops this time


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Aug 2020)

I was in two minds. What to do? I hit on the idea of a picnic on Camp Lane with Mrs 26. We took the traditional dodge around the west of Worcester and into the lanes for Wichenford. It's been a while since we visited the dovecot so that made a pleasant pause. We continued around by Sinton Green and Ockeridge to begin the uphill approach to Camp Lane. Onto Camp Lane damsons were readily available. Mrs 26 was in her element. Near the top we stopped for our picnic with stunning views out over the Teme Valley and the Clee Hills. Some Buzzards were also enjoying the scenery and a woodpecker spoke up with high praise. Picnic with damsons complete Mrs 26 collected more for later then off we dropped down into the Teme Valley. We climbed back out to Martley and took the mini Ankerdine run. For a change we went by Suckley and along the Leigh Brook to complete a super outing for just we two. 50 smiles


----------



## wafter (26 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> Infinite Dreams always puts me in the mood for a quick blast.


Funny you should mention that - I got to the breakdown in that tune where everything shifts up a gear when I was just at the bottom of a sizeable hill (Div. road, for anyone local) and got up it faster than I think I ever have done before 


Another fasted egg run today. Same 37-mile route as usual but I decided to give the Boardman an outing (for the 2nd time in four months!) in the hope of benchmarking it against my CdF to further investigate the difference in speed to be expected between each.

I'd planned to try and maintain a similar mean heart rate to my last ride on the CdF, although this didn't get off to a great start thanks to my deterorating domestic situation and the MP3 player launching into Iron Maiden's Powerslave upon my departure. As those familar will attest the first three tracks are fast and hard; coupled with the lighter-and-more-responsive-than-usual bike and my less-than-stallar mindset made for a load of PRs on the hills heading away from the house.

I've not ridden the Boardman for a good few weeks but it felt good to get back on it - ridiculously light to move around when not riding, low, compact, stiff, hard and unforgiving over large road defects but potentially more damped of high-frequency buzz.

As with last time it felt fast from the off; something I partially put down to the relatively strong, gusting wind, its direction often difficult to pinpoint although apparently somewhat WSW. Thanks to my lack of discipline my food allergies are really starting to bite and a lot of the ride felt quite disassociated; made all the more dreamlike by the high speeds and wind.

A sufficient amount of eggs were had at the first stop, passing a family of happy cyclists sat having a rest near to the egg man's residence 

Next point of note was a kid / young guy in a baggy hoodie on a MTB with unfeasibly wide bars and wobbly back wheel. I passed him with ease on one stretch of road but he caught up and passed me when I was waiting at some lights. Cruising at around 20mph I thought I'd catch him in no time but he was really pressing on. Keeping my pace constant I eventually reeled him in, only to be passed by him again a few minutes later. I maintened my speed and eventually passed him again, this time leaving him for dust as he obviously got bored or ran out of energy - must have been putting out a fair bit of power at times though!

On through Abingdon (where the traffic was bloody terrible again ) and out towards Didcot. Sticking to the pre-determined route meant some bits I'd not ordinarily choose to take the road bike on, its lack of a bell proving sub-optimal on some of the shared cycle / pedestrian paths and meaning I had to ride off-path to avoid the few people who missed / ignored my distant requests for them to give me some room..

Back along NCN5 and the first of today's near-disaster experiences; passing some muppet on a bike following a rower down the river. I find these folks are often a bloody menace; slow, weaving about all over the place and fixated on whatever's occurring on the water so paying no attention to what's around them. Also less predictable and quicker to traverse the width of the path than both other cyclists and pedestrians. They were heading in the same direction as I was and taking a nice straight path near the water, so rather than shout and complicate things I elected to pass them on the inside. Typically at the last minute the vacuous muppet wobbled / meandered right across the path in front of me; forcing me to take a face-full of hedge to avoid them. My abject displeasure was made known 

Half a mile later I nearly got totalled again on St. Aldates. Some taxi driver on my side of the road had decided he'd do the world a favour by stopping his solitary vehicle to allow an oncoming ambulance to pull across him into a junction. The ambulance was reluctant but eventually it made the turn, only to stop to let some peds across the zebra crossing (somewhat ridiculously IMO) placed just inside the mouth of the junction.

This left a good three feet of the Ambulance's arse hanging out; totally blocking the cycle path and forcing me to squeeze through the two-foot-and-closing gap between its rear and the now-accelerating taxi. IMO this is also yet another indictment of the shortcomings of marked cycle lanes and tbh I should have sought to go around the outside of the Taxi, although at the time I was taking my line I didn't think the ambulance was going to pull across so didn't want to get caught between the two. Granted I could also have slowed down, but I'm sick of the stupidity / selfishness of others curtailing my movements and by this point was well "in the zone" so (perhaps irrationally) hungry to maintain my speed.

Bottom line, if the bloody stupid taxi driver had just gone on his way without stopping for no good reason to let another vehicle across (the ambulance was clearly not in a hurry and there were no cars behind the taxi) everyone would have got where they were going faster and with a much reduced chance of sustaining life-changing injuries  Again I wasn't shy about voicing my displeasure and upon miraculously emerging unscathed from the other side of this automotive arseholery the world had seemingly stopped and everyone was looking at me 

Anyway, sorry that this post has largely served as a vehicle for my ranting; good to get it off my chest though and I'm sure most can relate to some extent!

Upon returning home I found my planned perfect comparison between bikes wasn't going to happen as today's ride had been a bit more intense than the last one on my CdF. FWIW a shade under 37 miles and 500ft at 17.0mph and 148bpm for around 1600kcal burned, while last time on the CdF I managed an average speed of 14.5mph at 137bpm.

FWIW comparing these two rides directly the CdF is around 15% slower than the Boardman, however this difference is going to be less with similar levels of exertion.. while the flipside is that fitting more off-road friendly tyres to the DcF (it's currently on slicks) will slow things down so I guess 15% isn't a bad ballpark estimate of the difference between the two


----------



## C R (26 Aug 2020)

wafter said:


> Funny you should mention that - I got to the breakdown in that tune where everything shifts up a gear when I was just at the bottom of a sizeable hill (Div. road, for anyone local) and got up it faster than I think I ever have done before


That breakdown is just magic.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Aug 2020)

What a difference a day makes!

Same distance as yesterday, same time, but a beautiful still evening ride on the road bike today, ~15 miles. 

My but the evenings are drawing in though. 






Pic is of the parkland at the NT property of Hare Hill.


----------



## gavgav (26 Aug 2020)

My first ride in 3 weeks, due to other plans and dreadful weather, after I finished a rubbish day, working from home. So nice to have some perfect cycling weather, not too hot or windy or wet.

Headed over to Meole school, where I met ex colleague Paul and he suggested a route over to Ford and calling in to see Tony, another ex colleague of ours, which I was up for.

Main road to Annscroft was very busy and we got hooted at for having the temerity to be on the road . We then turned off, in the direction of Arscott, but chatting meant we missed the turning required and were heading towards Hanwood, luckily realising not too far from the junction!

It’s a nice general downhill trend all the way to Lea Cross and Nox, but then a climb back up towards Ford, to Shoothill, where Tony lives. He didn’t know we were calling, but his cars were in and his door open, so Paul shouted his name a few times, no sign of him, until eventually he appeared, with his girlfriend, carrying half a tree (as you do)! It had been blown down in yesterday’s gales.

We had a good chat to him, having not seen him since our last “Manager’s Drinking Society” trip out to a beer festival in October 2019. No chance any of those are happening in 2020 

We continued onto Ford and then up the A458, traffic not too bad, but the usual close pass from an impatient Land Rover. Turned off onto the road to Montford Bridge and I glanced behind me to see no sign of Paul. I waited for a short time and still no sign of him, so I doubled back towards the junction and then met him finally......his chain had come off along the main road!

We continued on to Montford Bridge, then up and down to Bicton, along Calcott Lane, through Gains Park, Copthorne and Radbrook, where Paul departed to his house and I continued back through Meole and home.

Got back at 8PM and really noticed how much the evenings have drawn in, since my last ride, could almost have done with lights.

Thoroughly enjoyable 18.75 miles at 12.8mph avg


----------



## itboffin (26 Aug 2020)

Doing the hopefully last bits of paperwork for my divorce and sale of house today so two rides, 20 this morning and 10 Miles this evening, I can understand why the NHS are prescribing cycling, I will be sad and happy to move away from here because it’s so damn hilly and windy all the time but a great way to get ‘n stay fit. My solution is to move somewhere even tougher and always keep on cycling.


----------



## wafter (27 Aug 2020)

Woke early after a reasonable kip and with the prospect of no riding for at least four days due to weather and other commitments I decided to squeeze one in before a mate was scheduled to call me from lands afar at 11.

After yesterday's negativity and conflict-tainted thrash I aimed for a more positive meander and was off to a good start stepping out into the morning sun with the CdF by my side and a nice Psybient mix in my ears, at an uncharacteristically early 8:30 

Off through town and NCN5 to Abingdon, Culham, and a bit more cycle path to long Wittenham:







I wanted to continue on NCN5 to Little Wittenham but aware I was pressed for time headed back towards Clifton Hampden as the open blue sky slowly turned to cloud. Again, eager to both get back and avoid a bit of road of which I'm no fan ventured down an unexplored bridleway signposted to Toot Baldon, taking me through some nice woodland and emerging on a familiar bit of bridleway in the village; the slick Conti's just about managing to propel me over the damp earth beneath. Will definitely be taking that route again; tyres permitting 

I continued through town and got home just in time to have a shower ready for the pre-arranged phone call... which as predicted didn't come as said mate is notoriously flakey  Sadly like so many he's not in a great place mentally so I'll drop him an undemanding message a bit later...

A welcome, largely conflict-and-terror-free 28 miles and 400ft at 14.1mph and 119bpm for a pre-breakfast burn of a little under 1000kcal. Glad I got out as I'm now stuck inside as the rain comes down and I face the prospect of four days ride free..


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Aug 2020)

13 miles on the new tandem- in the rain- still smiling!


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Aug 2020)

Another ride in the rain and as I seem to be riding in the rain a lot I have bought a decent waterproof jacket so I thought I would test it today. Continuing my idea to find new lanes I planned a route and set off to Northwood and through to Welshampton before turning back to Lyneal by the church, a couple of lost dog walkers stopped me to ask for directions and after pointing them in the right direction carried on to Loppington, Burlton over the main road to Marton, Myddlewood, up the hill in Myddle then down Lower Road , Merrington then checking my directions turned to Bomere Heath, through the village and turned down some really narrow lanes to Preston Gubbals , Pim Hill crossing another main road just past Harmer Hill, back on familiar lanes to Hadnall, Sansaw Heath where I met the only other cyclist I saw today who had come from Bishops Castle, chatted to him as we were going the same way as far as Yorton Heath where I carried on up to Clive, back down towards Wem where I had a ridiculously close pass by a bin lorry on a long straight stretch of road followed by a lorry doing the same, both could see the oncoming traffic perfectly well but still wouldn’t wait! Fed up with people trying to flatten me I turned to Trench to go to Barkers Green along quiet lanes and on to Aston where a bright spark thought it would be clever to aim for a puddle to soak me, it was a bit pointless as I had done 30 miles in the rain by then so was already wet. Headed into Wem where the last idiot of the day cut across a junction I was stopped at only seeing me at the last minute and moving, he did apologise but it was far too close to driving over the front of my bike. Now thoroughly fed up with the idiots out today I headed to Creamore and back onto the lanes to Horton and home. Good news is the Goretex jacket is really good but I have never had to deal with that much bad driving on one ride. 34.27 miles @14.8mph. Surprisingly saw lots of walkers out in the rain. Lots of tree branches on the side of the lanes after the recent storms and a few flooded roads, doesn’t seem like August now.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Aug 2020)

... was even wetter than Tuesday's.

So, 10 miles MTB, best bits on officially forbidden NT paths- not a soul to be seen of course.


----------



## Colin Grigson (28 Aug 2020)

Sneaked in 50km before work today at 18.6mph .. pleased following disastrous 60km the day before yesterday in horrendous winds ... it was a little parky though 13’C


----------



## DCBassman (29 Aug 2020)

First ride out on the Scott since new wheels fitted. They were great, insofar as I could tell the difference! It was one of those rides where the bike seemed content to go along by itself. When following other riders, I seemed to keep up with them almost without pedaling, a very nice situation to be in.
Very busy on the cycle route, lots of walkers, even more cyclists, and even 5 horses! So average would be complete toast if I'd not added a northern loop along the A386 first. Then back along NCN27 through Tavistock, NCN270 along the Viaduct Walk - very wet and muddy - then back on to 27 at the canal. Then out on the usual route via Grenofen tunnel, which awarded me several cold showers, and out to Horrabridge. Got up the Leg O'Mutton ramp without stopping too much. It IS getting easier, I tell you, it IS... 
On through Yelverton and out to the car park above Clearbrook, then off down a side road to ensure over 20 miles.
Then return through the even greater throngs of cyclists.
Now to clean the bike, and boy, it needs it. I shall doubtless fiddle with the Revell mixte, too.
The stats...





EDIT: Forgot to update my totals in my little book of miles. This ride gets me over 400 miles this year, best for a long time, and over 1800 since I began bothering to keep records. Quite pleased with that. So I'll be very disappointed with myself if I dont' top 500 this year.


----------



## geocycle (29 Aug 2020)

Got out for a 45 mile route through the lanes around Kirby Lonsdale. No big climbs but still 1000m of up. Discovered so many small single track lanes sporting grass growing up them. Great views across to Lakes and Ingleborough. Felt very cold with a northerly wind, shorts were not a good call.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2020)

I’ve not been out for a couple of weeks due to a friend visiting, so today I did a short 22 mile ride.
I stuck to the usual quiet roads.

Passing a house out in the sticks I thought they’d stuck a plastic bird scaring sparrow hawk on their fence. It flew off when I was right next to it! Made me jump.





















https://www.strava.com/activities/3982233328


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Aug 2020)

Popped three bikes on/in the car and headed down the M5 coming off at Weston Super Donkey today to try the Brean Down Way. 

We parked on a residential street in Uphill and rode 4.5 miles along this shared path to Brean Down. There are plenty of ice cream opportunities and it was a great way to get to Brean without joining lots of drivers. OK, the last bit along the coast road had some cars but there were enough holidaymakers wobbling about on bikes to make the drivers cautious & considerate. There were some gates on the path but nothing too onerous for a normal bike. Some kissing gates might have proved difficult with a tagalong or similar, though. 

Locking the bikes to NT Sheffield stands, we ascended Brean Down on foot and had amazing views up & down the North Somerset coast, a perfect picnic spot. The fort at the end of the Down is worth exploring. 

http://www.breandownway.uk/


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Aug 2020)

Yesterday was another ride in the rain, I don’t mind riding in the rain but it’s getting a bit repetitive now. I decided to go into Whixall and ride by the canal for the short bit of tow path with a gravel surface ( it’s better than some of the roads)which made a nice change, it’s often busy with dog walkers but no one there yesterday, had to cross the canal 3 times over 2 swing bridges and pushed the bike over the pedestrian bridge, rejoined the proper lanes by Whixall Moss and carried on to Hollinswood, over the canal again to Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood and back over the canal to Alkington, Tilstock, Whixall, Coton, Coton Wood, Abbeygreen, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton then home. 26.8miles.
Finally it’s stopped raining and the sun was shining although it was a bit chilly in the wind and long sleeves were needed. Set off to Loppington, Burlton, English Frankton across to Colemere and round Colemere, between Newton Mere and Kettle Mere to Welshampton, turned by the church to Lyneal, Hampton Bank, down Rowe Lane to Bettisfield, straight through Northwood and Wolverley to Horton where there was a steam roller coming down the road which is not something you normally see on the road, and turned back for home. 22.3miles @15.7mph and home dry and not plastered in mud for a change. 










Pictures of the canal in the rain.


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Aug 2020)

Last night, my daughter and her pal were round, and they talked about going over to Arran, and climbing Goat Fell. So a plan was hatched.

Arran ferries are booking-only at the moment, even for foot passengers due to COVID restricted capacity, and they were all fully booked today. But they calculate the numbers based on “bad weather figures”, assuming nobody on the decks. If it’s a nice day, they can take deck passengers.

So we chanced our arm and went for the 8.20 ferry this morning. Arrived to be told it was full, but they could get us on the next one, an hour and a half later. They said maybe be able to squeeze us on the 8.20 a few mins before departure, if some people who had booked places did not show. Fortunately we got on - and also got reserved places on the 16:40 back!

Cold breezy morning, quite chilly on the boat.

Once we got to Arran, we didn’t hurry - let all the traffic, walkers and other bikes get ahead. As I was coming off the boat, other cyclists were asking everyone “Are you doing the 5 ferries?” - apparently the second ferry (Lochranza to Claonaig) is very restricted, and they’re only taking a dozen bikes - so if you arrive there 13th, you have a long wait. I think there was a bit of a race to Lochranza!

But I was going round the island.

Normally I’d do this “clockwise” - the prevailing winds are from south and west, and that means you have a tailwind on the more exposed west coast. But today, it was breezy, from the north. So I went anticlockwise. It shouldn’t matter, but it felt really strange!

We had a hot roll at Wooley’s bakers in Brodick before starting off - all the catering on boat was closed. Then daughter and pal headed for Goat Fell, and I got on the road, heading North.

Flat, deserted roads out past the castle, and on to Corrie and Sannox. Then the big slog up the bougallie - half way up I stopped (to admire the view of course, not because I was absolutely shattered!) and take off some layers of clothing -from then on it was short sleeves.

To put it in context, Box Hill (which seems to be the standard reference for these things) is 403ft of climbing over 1.6 miles, max 7% gradient. The stretch from Sannox (sea level) to the summit is 722 ft of climbing, with a dip in the middle, over about 3 miles, max gradient 15%.

Over the top, down to Lochranza. Normally a fantastic descent, but with the wind in my face it wasn’t the descent I had hoped for.

Quick stop at Lochranza for a coffee and flapjack, then on round the top of the island.

Made good time round the top, and when I hit the far coast the wind was behind me. So a good run down the coast thru Pirnmill, Machrie and Shiskine to Blackwaterfoot.

Stopped there for a few mins to txt daughter - she had just reached the Goat Fell summit.

I had forgotten just how hilly the south coast of Arran is. No huge hills, but constant up and down.

Stopped at the Velo Cafe in Lagg, nice bowl of soup. On round the island, stopped at Whiting Bay to stretch my legs (sounds daft, but I needed to move them a different way!), then the last two hills - up from Whiting Bay, down to Lamlash, then back up the hill and finally down to Brodick some time after 3. Those last 2 hills were sore. Just been looking at the stats, and each of them is another Box Hill...

Phoned daughter - they were heading back to town, near the castle. Sore knee, so would be touch and go whether they made the 4.40 ferry - so a taxi was summoned....

Had hoped to get a quick beer in Brodick before the ferry, but didn’t really have enough time. So a visit to the co-op for “supplies for the ferry home”.

102km with 1130m of climbing


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Aug 2020)

Yesterday's outing

I met Andy G at Rhayader. It was to be a favoured route through the Mid Welsh mountains. The ride starts off immediately with a climb out of town. That got us warmed up. It's then fairly good rolling ups and small downs to Llandiloes where we have a choice of three routes to Staylittle. Today we took the Hafren Forest route which takes a super run along a river valley before climbing away. Next is the Dylife Mountain road which,from the summit, provides superb views out over the Welsh Mountains to the north. The descent is long, steep and technical made far more difficult today due to a fairly strong wind from the north. Machynlleth provides some welcome refreshments before we must take to a main road southwards. Today we had some good assistance from that northerly so the 10 miles went by fairly quickly. Now we turned for the climb of the Nant-y-Moch. A lovely climb indeed. At the summit I heard and then saw a pair of Choughs. Now those birds are quite rare indeed. The road skirts around the reservoir giving some lovely views before we climbed away for a brief encounter with civilisation at Ponterwyd and Devil's Bridge. Then is was the climb up and over to Cwmystwydd for the climb over the Rhayader Mountain Road. We turned to take in the Elan valley and it's reservoirs. Recent heavy rain had filled the top two as the active spillways testified. A lot more rain will be needed to fill the much larger bottom reservoir. Finally with the computer acknowledging the expect 90 miles we arrived back in Rhayader. It had been a superb day out in the hills. What's not to like? 90 smiles and 8312 feet of climbs but no sign of @welsh dragon.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yesterday's outing
> 
> I met Andy G at Rhayader. It was to be a favoured route through the Mid Welsh mountains. The ride starts off immediately with a climb out of town. That got us warmed up. It's then fairly good rolling ups and small downs to Llandiloes where we have a choice of three routes to Staylittle. Today we took the Hafren Forest route which takes a super run along a river valley before climbing away. Next is the Dylife Mountain road which,from the summit, provides superb views out over the Welsh Mountains to the north. The descent is long, steep and technical made far more difficult today due to a fairly strong wind from the north. Machynlleth provides some welcome refreshments before we must take to a main road southwards. Today we had some good assistance from that northerly so the 10 miles went by fairly quickly. Now we turned for the climb of the Nant-y-Moch. A lovely climb indeed. At the summit I heard and then saw a pair of Choughs. Now those birds are quite rare indeed. The road skirts around the reservoir giving some lovely views before we climbed away for a brief encounter with civilisation at Ponterwyd and Devil's Bridge. Then is was the climb up and over to Cwmystwydd for the climb over the Rhayader Mountain Road. We turned to take in the Elan valley and it's reservoirs. Recent heavy rain had filled the top two as the active spillways testified. A lot more rain will be needed to fill the much larger bottom reservoir. Finally with the computer acknowledging the expect 90 miles we arrived back in Rhayader. It had been a superb day out in the hills. What's not to like? 90 smiles and 8312 feet of climbs but no sign of @welsh dragon.
> 
> ...




You were in my backyard. Staylittle is only about 6 miles from where I live. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2020)

And this is my ride today. 12 miles on the local roads. Lots of traffic and a tad cool in the breeze but lovely in the sun. There is def an autumnal feel now.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Aug 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And this is my ride today. 12 miles on the local roads. Lots of traffic and a tad cool in the breeze but lovely in the sun. There is def an autumnal feel now.
> 
> View attachment 544349
> 
> ...


Wonderful part of the world. Especially when the sun shines


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Aug 2020)

A most excellent jaunt on the tandem this morning. Set off in glorious sunshine, being overtaken by a steady stream of riders up the first climb of the Brickworks. 

Thence the very fast descent to Kettleshulme, and the rather slow climb of Windgather Rocks to Pym Chair, the spectacle of a buzzard hovering providing entertainment as we gasped for air. A friend Everested this recently; one ascent sufficed for us. Beautiful clear views from the summit, Liverpool cathedral visible on the skyline. 

Final climb of the day was the Goyt Valley, always beautiful, and resplendent with Heather in full bloom this morning. The descent off the Cat to bring us back to the plain, whilst great fun, was damn cold. Autumn is nearly upon us. 

35 miles, ~1000m climbing.


----------



## ianbarton (30 Aug 2020)

Finally a nice day yesterday. Sunshine and only a moderate breeze. Now that the cafe in Wem library is open again, this is one of my regular rides. They sandwiches and salads are freshly prepared. This means that it can take a while until it arrives at your table. However, this is the perfect excuse to have two Americanos and a large wedge of homemade cake! I passed a few other cyclists and even more passed me. The combines were taking advantage of a sunny day to get in some more of the Spring barley. Lots of crows and pigeons looking for worms on the stubble.

54.6km with 360metres of ascent. Who said that South Cheshire/North Shropshire is flat.


----------



## MarkF (30 Aug 2020)

My debut ride on the 1984 (I think) Dawes Superbe today after 2 days of fettling to make it rideable, with just the 3 Sturmey Archer gears it was along the canal for 12 miles and I really enjoyed it. Never had an upright/vintage very metal bike before, don't think I've had a bike before that I keep looking at. The downside was people want to talk, just like when I ride the old Vespa, you can't sit and have a bite to eat in peace.


----------



## Donger (30 Aug 2020)

Another great club ride today, out to the Forest of Dean to ride up May Hill and stop for coffees at Longhope. My front mech has been playing up lately, so being able to use No.1 bike was a bit of a bonus after taking up a friend's recommendation and whisking it round to a locally based mechanic to sort out for a tenner last night.

After the Lord Mayor's Show ....... I may have managed a hundred miler last week, but the climb up May Hill from Clifford's Mesne beat me this week, and I ended up doing the walk of shame. I was not alone in this. I have to concede that some of the little lanes and the superb views into Wales around there were so good that it was all worth the effort anyway.

That 40 miler brought up the 300 for the month and put me over 2,700 for the year. Loved almost every minute of it.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Old jon (30 Aug 2020)

Fooled by the sunshine, I was. We were meeting at Slaid Hill, I left the house at 8:30 and less than a mile away decided it was too cold. So, back home for another layer and off I went again. And reached the meeting place just in time.

Eccup was the next bit, along a narrow muddy lane that took us to a spot opposite the start of the bridleway to the reservoir. First use of the back brake in months, it is good to practice occasionally. Turn right once through the village, heading for Weardley, and another right turn onto the A659 takes us almost to Harewood Bridge. Which we crossed on the way along the A61 to the turn for North Rigton and that deceptively steep hill.

An intriguing route followed, around close to Almscliff Crags, up and down, and eventually crossing the northern end of Lindley Wood Reservoir. Followed by more low gear riding on the way to Farnley. Leaving had to be downhill, we chose the descent to Otley. And a café stop.

Pool next, on the journey there I was introduced to yet another road. Probably the old Pool Road, and apart from us it was not being used. Through the village, did I mention we were on the A659 again? Stay on that road past Arthington Viaduct and then turn right to ride up Creskeld Lane. After the rest at the top, I needed one anyway, ride on through Bramhope and turn up Kings Road.

Along King Lane then, and for me all the way to the other end of that on Harrogate Road. Very conveniently opposite the start of Gledhow Valley Road, which takes me to my frequently used drop down Roundhay Road and the edge of town centre. Cross the river and my front door is not far now. A big grin for forty six miles and over three thousand feet of elevation gain. Great morning.

Mad mappery and upanddownery


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Aug 2020)

A 20 mile ride around the local lanes. Up to Westlake twice and then back along the coast road. The sea looks so inviting that once home I went back for a swim.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3985555549


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2020)

Imperial ton done my son 
Club ride to the peaks 112 miles in total , 6800 feet of climbing before strava played with the figures
Stopped at Ilam Hall after hitting weaver hills then over thorpe cloud before looping back to sudbury for dinner then the last bit home up piston hill


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2020)




----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Aug 2020)

A short ride today, 14 miles or so, with Mrs SnG to check a route for her. We set off along a quiet road, then a 1/4 mile off-road section, and back to very quiet country lanes, into the Mundhams. Joining a short section of busy road and onto a segregated cycle path brings us to the Chichester canal. A deviation here from our original plan, to see how the cycle route is surfaced into the City.

After a short rest break, and a photo of the Steve Tomlinson Butterfly, (1 of 4, but we didn’t venture to the other 3, that’s for another day) we returned towards home.
A further deviation to continue following route 88 Southwards to Sedlesham, and then home.
Mrs SnG really enjoyed this route, and has confirmed that she will do her first commute tomorrow, with me having the in-between hours on my bicycle 😀.

can anyone tell me if there’s any permissions required to reduce the overhanging brambles in the segregated cycle paths, to reduce the ducking necessary when riding these, or can I just do this with secateurs and lay the off-cuts on the edge of the path..? I did look at trying to find the details of my local sustrans ranger?


----------



## Mark pallister (30 Aug 2020)

Up the coast to amble through duridge bay country park then home through the fields
v nice day for it


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2020)




----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2020)




----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2020)




----------



## Chris S (30 Aug 2020)

I just went to the gym and back. On the way home I overtook a group of people on roadbikes. They were obviously beginners but it made me wonder why they'd bought such expensive hi-spec bikes to learn on.


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Aug 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Up the coast to amble through duridge bay country park then home through the fields
> v nice day for it


Nice images.


----------



## KingswayRider (30 Aug 2020)

Donger said:


> Another great club ride today, out to the Forest of Dean to ride up May Hill and stop for coffees at Longhope. My front mech has been playing up lately, so being able to use No.1 bike was a bit of a bonus after taking up a friend's recommendation and whisking it round to a locally based mechanic to sort out for a tenner last night.
> 
> After the Lord Mayor's Show ....... I may have managed a hundred miler last week, but the climb up May Hill from Clifford's Mesne beat me this week, and I ended up doing the walk of shame. I was not alone in this. I have to concede that some of the little lanes and the superb views into Wales around there were so good that it was all worth the effort anyway.
> 
> ...


After Rodborough Hill on my pre-club ride, I didn't think it was too bad up onto May Hill & I did reach the top without stopping. (I also came back partway down the hill to make sure everyone was ok). Another 70 miler & over 1200m of ascent for me today. You've got me looking at my Eddington number too...not there just yet. Up to 56, with another 9 needed to get over the 100k marker, all from July '17 onwards. Glad you enjoyed the ride @Donger.


----------



## Mark pallister (30 Aug 2020)

cyberknight said:


> View attachment 544414
> 
> View attachment 544416


💪🏻💪🏻


----------



## cyberknight (30 Aug 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> 💪🏻💪🏻


thanks , im starting to find it harder most pb on the climbs are a few years old , one i hit 49 it got harder


----------



## Mike_P (30 Aug 2020)

A nominally dry day with gentle winds at last; even the ebike has had a quite week with just three outings and most of its mileage came on a 10 mile trip to Morrisons yesterday along new routes, of which Strava on the phone failed to record outbound.

An afternoon outing today for the Defy. Cloudy with a chill in the breeze so thin leg warmers again just in case it warmed up – it did not. Initially east to Knaresborough with another new PR on Gardeners Arms Climb, and north to Ripon via Farnham, Bishop Monkton and Littlethorpe with another couple of PRs along the way and a break on a convenient bench at the latter village

Then headed west towards Fountains Abbey but turned off north west passing two far slower cyclists which gave me a good idea that although largely upwards, with one noticeable descent, there was nothing too severe to encounter and so it proved as I reached, seeming slightly prematurely by the location of the sign, the keyboard challenge “G” of Galphay.










A confusing village sat around a road network of circles; not too surprising then that the Parish Council noticeboard had a map of the village with all properties named on it and clearly marked ‘Do not remove’.

Left along a narrow lane with a few notable pot holes on it to reach a previously cycled on road, albeit in the opposing direction, to Winksley where an even narrower road (6’6” said the sign) lead me around the north west of the village.




Headed west and then south on another narrow road ‘Unsuitable for caravans’ which descended steeply down to a bridge over a stream but on the opposing side climbed more gradually. Had to grass verge the bike to let two cars pass just before reaching Low Grantley and back onto roads previously cycled on, if initially only the other way.

Took another break in the car park serving the western entrance to Fountains Abbey




Possibly spent too much time pondering the admission charges - you have to pay more if you want to 'gift aid' and completely missed the fact that the saddle bag was trying to part company - it did not.
The climb away was the toughest of the day and some walkers needing to socially distance gave to an excuse to hold up a car as I slightly zig zagged up. Further on I was surprised to find subsequently I had knocked 7 secs off my previous best on climb of Watergate Road.

Home via a south-east ride to Ripley with no attempt on improving on the descent of Hebden Bank; it was cold enough at 28mph. 

35.71 miles / 57.47km, 2487ft climbed, 13.5 mph avg.


----------



## C R (30 Aug 2020)

Are we in August or in October? Long sleeve and full finger gloves, and should have worn tights as well, but come on, there's still some twenty days of summer left.

It is fairly flat around here, but going west towards Herefordshire, there's a little bit more climbing, and Ankerdine hill is a bit of a challenge, with three 17% ramps. I had only been up it once, so I thought I should give it another try. I devised a route that would take me straight to the climb, and then back through a combination of roads that I've been through before but not in this order.

Out into the cold at 6:30, through St Peters to cross the river at Lower Wick, and then Powick, Bransford and Alfrick, for the shortest route to Knightwick, but avoiding the main road. This is an ondulating route, which warmed up my legs for the first climb.

The hill starts with quite a steep ramp, so I dropped to my lowest gear and slowly spun my way up, managing two of the ramps before I needed a rest. Once I got my breath back I was on my way again, and I managed to get to the top without having to stop again, an improvement on the three times I stopped the first time I tried here.

The views over towards Worcester are quite spectacular, though my camera doesn't make them justice.




Onwards now taking advantage of the downhill to Martley, which came quick, and then the second hill of the day on the way to Great Witley. This hill is a bit higher, but the climb is nowhere near as steep, so just a matter of keeping the pedals turning, and then rest while gravity does the work going down to Great Witley.

The route now takes me to Holt Fleet, so we are still descending, and I make some good progress up to the short but steep climb to Ombersley.

After Ombersley I take the back lanes to the south edge of Droitwich, but coming onto the A38 at Copcut I found that the lane I was planning to use was closed, so had to reroute through Primsland and Tagwell Rd. The detour was fairly straightforward, and I soon was back on my route, heading towards Huddington through Dunhampstead. I stopped at the crossroads for a bit of a rest, and noticed on the tarmac that far too many people cut this corner





Now the last part of the ride takes me through Crowle and the County Hall for home.

Today's ride takes the total for August to 334 miles, which is my highest single month distance, so well chuffed with that.

The map


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Aug 2020)

Saturday's ride. First decent ride for about a month due to poor weather and other competing priorities. First ride for ages not in shorts - 13C and a strong northerly blast so it was three quarters and a long sleeved top. 
I headed into the northerly blast, via Clovenfords where a short section of the B710 has been temporarily closed to motor vehicles for the benefit of cyclists and walkers. This was a controversial decision by the council - it's a very quiet road and I've never even seen another cyclist on it- and yesterday was no exception, though there were numerous dog walkers. 
I took a break from the northerly gale by going up a dead end I've never explored before. The steep hill certainly warmed me up. I stopped at the road end for a breather and a photo. 






Back on route I carried on north, turned west and then south on the B709 to pick up a stonking tail wind. Due to the recent deluges the road resembled a river in places. 
Approaching Innerleithen the usual mountain bikers started appearing, including a group of tourists who turned onto the road in front of me and proceeded to ride on the right. Approaching to overtake I gave a cheery shout of 'conduire a gauche, links fahren, tenere la sinestre!' 





Well that put Johnny foreigner in his place! I've no idea where they were from, or what language '_far koft osser_' is, but it's good to see the first shoots of the tourism recovery!
I stopped at Walkerburn for an energy bar and to look at the river, the recent spate still receding. 





It's at least a month since I've been over 25 miles, so the last 10 were a bit of a grind.
The map -





52.2 miles @ 14.9 mph 1086 metres up.


----------



## Stonechat (31 Aug 2020)

I had not done an imperial century for two years. All previous centuries were on sportives
So decided I would do one round here

So started about 8.30. Wind was about NW, into my early direction.
Off through Datchet, Dorney Common and skirted Burnham. Came out near Burnham, in this area was one of the few tougher hills. Across to Bourne End and down through Cookham across the bridge , down to Maidenhead and took the road towards Bray.

Then a succession of villages, Holyport, Touchen End, Shurlock Row, and South through Winnersh
Then a slightly busier road the A327 through Sindlesham, Arborfield and Eversley.

Then some totally unfamiliar area round Dogmersfield, eventually ending up through Farnborough. Proved to be a nightmare to navigate, eventually go through to Mytchett.

Then pretty familiar ground through Knaphill, Chobham and Chertsey back home for refreshments etc. 76 miles down.

Then out again, took the road running more or less near the river to Hampton and into Bushy Park.
I kept figuring out how much I needed to do to reach the century.
Out of the park at Hampton Hill, throughan area between Hampton Feltham and Hanworth.
Through the outskirts of Feltham to Bedfont and Stanwell and an extra diversion via Laleham to ensure the century in case Strava took any away.

101.89 miles, just over 2000 feet of climbing. Ave moving speed of 15.1 mph, so not bad. Was quite a bit slower in the last 20 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/3987163998


----------



## cyberknight (31 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> Are we in August or in October? Long sleeve and full finger gloves, and should have worn tights as well, but come on, there's still some twenty days of summer left.
> 
> It is fairly flat around here, but going west towards Herefordshire, there's a little bit more climbing, and Ankerdine hill is a bit of a challenge, with three 17% ramps. I had only been up it once, so I thought I should give it another try. I devised a route that would take me straight to the climb, and then back through a combination of roads that I've been through before but not in this order.
> 
> ...


it was 4.5 c when e set off yesterday !


----------



## C R (31 Aug 2020)

cyberknight said:


> it was 4.5 c when e set off yesterday !


At this pace we'll be wearing winter clothes in August and summer clothes in February.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Aug 2020)

C R said:


> At this pace we'll be wearing winter clothes in August and summer clothes in February.


I guess we will have the usual Indian summer but it has been a hot summer at times so we have to get used to normal again


----------



## Shropshire65LW (31 Aug 2020)

Yesterday’s morning ride , took in a few more new lanes , was A nice mornIng, lots of other bikes about strange as I hardly ever see any, certainly a little cooler this week, guess summer is drawing to a end , 
im setting my self a challenge for the next year to do more 20 - 50 mile trips


----------



## stoatsngroats (31 Aug 2020)

Well, sharing the first Mrs SnG commute, due to her lower experience of the 7 mile route we set off early to have a gentle ride there, followed by yours truly wondering what to do when we parted.
so, off to add some miles on my own!
After a total of 10 miles, I remembered I had no mask to grab some food, so a cafe stop was planned, at the Greenhouse Cafe in Emsworth. After a small breakfast, which is really a novel idea for me, I also purchased a flapjack and coke to assist me later.
Heading North, I decided to capture a few village names for a thread here, although I’m not sure if they have to be ridden in order....feel free to point me in the right direction for this 😀.

Heading East towards home would allow me to capture E, A, D, F, and H... though I ran out of time for G, as Mrs SnG texted to give me an approximate finish time. I had time to eat my flapjack, and rest for a short while, and we met, ready for the ride home together.

14 miles for her, 46 for me, my longest ride for a few years, and also one of the best on the Genesis CDA, which is wonderfully comfortable, and the gears/brakes are all great too. Some good off road surfaces and on road speed (for me) indicate that this bike was a very decent purchase (on C2W) so I’m very happy.
Now, a rest before making cottage pie! 😀
I’ve had the Genesis for 24 days and done 125 miles in this time, Which is pretty good for me, certainly the biggest month’s total for a number of years. In part this has spurred on Mrs SnG, and I think, as long as the weather isn’t too rough, we’ll maybe have 500 at the end of the year.


----------



## Cavalol (31 Aug 2020)

Mostly just the usual ride (Millennium Path/through town/Duke's drive/the meadows/the river) but added some more as we found a bit the other side when taking the dog for a walk recently. Anyhow, it was great to ride it on the mountain bike, few little hilly bits in a copse etc.

































Half-ars*d attempt at Lower Bridge Street climb, really should have done much better given the head start this time by coming over the Old Dee bridge. Never mind, still enjoyed it.

Crank creaking getting worse, thought it was the pedals as per last time, so rather than get the LBS to take them off and grease them up, I did it myself. The near side came off ok and didn't look bad, but cleaned and re-greased it anyhow. Off side came off, but couldn't get the little 8mm nut off to remove pedal shaft as it's been crossed threaded. Even worse, as I was removing it my bike fell and slipped against the concrete/gravel garage wall. Three scrapes on the too tube now, absolutely livid with myself for that as I pride myself on keeping bikes in the best condition possibly and baulk at people who Kean bikes against lamp posts etc. Probably a bit sad really, after all mountain bikes are meant to be used in the rough etc, but despite riding it across trails, through forests and via fields and rough passes, it was very tidy


----------



## gavgav (31 Aug 2020)

Out for a Bank Holiday Monday ride, with @Rickshaw Phil in lovely sunshine. Chilly first thing and so I started with a jacket on, but still went with shorts.

I met Phil at the entrance to the estate and we set off in the direction of Betton Abbots, Berrington and Cross Houses. I was feeling the legs a bit, from playing cricket yesterday, but a light wind meant we made decent progress on to Atcham, Upton Magna and Withington.

Phil took me down a lane that I’d not ridden before, which was the first of quite a few bits of new territory, on the ride, which is always nice. Onwards we continued, to Roden and Poynton, then very busy lanes to Bings Heath, so much traffic that we wondered if something had happened on the nearby A53, but when we crossed it at Astley, there was no sign of any issues......

The lanes were thankfully quieter to Hadnall, bit of a wait to cross the A49 and then onto more new territory to Yorton, Alderton and Myddle.

Phil at our elevenses stop.





The section from Myddle to Marton is good fun, nice wide road and smooth surface, so some good speed can be found, before we turned back onto lanes again, to Weston Lullingfields and further new territory to Stanwardine in the Fields.

We paused in a gateway, for some lunch, along the lane to Stanwardine.

From Stanwardine, there was a lumpy section to Baschurch and we then decided to take a street through the old part of the village, past the church and the New Inn, to vary the scenery a bit. We had a short section on the main road, where neither of us could remember where the turning we wanted was, being confused a little by a new estate that has sprung up, but we found it and pressed on to Great Ness.

We were passed by 2 ladies, on this section, one apologising for flying past on an electric bike! Her friend was doing her best to keep up, but it was on the climb out of Baschurch, which is a pull.

From Great Ness, we turned onto the lane towards Montford Bridge and I had to stop along there, as my thighs were starting to cramp up. Not had that for a while, I’m blaming yesterdays cricket exertion. At Montford Bridge we joined the main road and the long climb up the hill, to Bicton, which can suffer from excessive traffic on holidays, but not too bad today.

We took Calcot Lane and then the descent through Gains Park, to avoid the busy Shelton traffic lights, then wound our way through the new estate, at Copthorne. Despite there being a lot of traffic about on the ride, everyone had been courteous and well behaved......until this section, where 2 cars decided to overtake us, squeezing past with no room whilst we were overtaking parked cars, which annoyed me a little.

Final stint was through Radbrook and Meole, where we parted ways and I headed on the final half a mile or so home.

Thoroughly enjoyable ride, with the good company of Phil, nice warmish Sunshine and 42.62 miles completed. That brought August mileage up, creeping past the 100 mile mark, to 108, which is my second lowest month of the year, so far. It’s been an odd month of poor weather and other plans. Hoping September will be better.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Aug 2020)

Almost a whole 10 miles on Dartmoor today from Princetown to Great Mis Tor.

I passed North Hessary tor with its massive TV aerial , down past Swelltor quarry and under Kings Tor.

I crossed the B3357 and made my way up to Great Mis Tor. It was beautiful up there. Calm, blue sky, fluffy clouds, Dartmoor ponies.

I was sat luxuriating in the splendour when I became aware of some loud buzzing flies... turns out I was annoying a bee nest somewhere! I moved away.

Imade my way back via Foggintor quarry.

My slowest ride ever probably, but as enjoyable as any I’ve done!

https://www.strava.com/activities/3991282536


----------



## Archie_tect (31 Aug 2020)

First proper day out on the new e-assist tandem with Mrs A_T.

Out to Whitley Bay to the Rendezvous cafe for a bacon butty, coffee and cake!
Following wind home so 36 miles passed very quickly! Started out with a full battery showing 60 mile range.... with 72 miles showing when we got home! 

Met a couple, Larry and Margaret, on the way out and on the way back- they live in Whitley Bay across the road from the Rendezvous and were riding to Stamfordham- the exact opposite route to us. Turns out they had recently bought their new tandem from JD Tandems too- both really pleased with them, so thumbs up for everyone at JDT! Will be able to keep in touch through the Tandem Club!


----------



## delb0y (31 Aug 2020)

Actually managed something close to a proper ride this morning - although to be honest it was still just a loop around the local lanes, which is all I've been doing this year. But at least it was 30 miles. I had to get up at 6:30 to get in 30 miles before doing bank holiday stuff, but that meant there was no-one on the canal tow-path. In fact the anglers were all still loading up their wheelbarrows, from their cars, at the far end of the tow-path section - lightweights! If I go fishing I'm usually heading home by then. Even had a short utility ride to do some delivering of stuff this afternoon.


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Aug 2020)

I’d planned another Loony Ride for today but I woke up with a thick head and a sore throat – having got cold and wet on the bike for the last three days, it wasn’t a surprise. Lots of strong coffee finally got me going and I headed out on the bike after lunch.

W to Evriguet, then S with the wind behind me through Guilliers then off the D13 up through Kersamson to St Vily. It’s still a cold N wind but there’s a bit more warmth in the sun than we’ve had in previous days. Down towards Kerpiton then Crétudel and Penhouët. Into Loyat from the SW and up the Voie Verte to Mauron. I noticed an occasional pinging from the front wheel and wondered about calling into my LBS. Decided to leave that for another day and I went up through Ville Davy to Quihiac. 

Home through Pont Ruelland and St Brieuc-de-Mauron.

54km today takes my total for August to just over 1200km – I’m now finally on target again to reach 9000km this year. That’s a relief having lost so much time during the 8 weeks of lockdown.

The road to Penhouët






The old bridge at Loyat


----------



## Mike_P (31 Aug 2020)

Sunny morning cloudy afternoon was the forecast so around 9am the Defy headed south-east, its rider having a top base layer under a long sleeve jersey and bib knickers on, the outdoor thermometer having just crept into double figures. First up was which hill to tackle, had done the one on the A59 yesterday, the A61 Ripon Road would be up down and up again, so opted for the back street hill known on Strava, appropriately given the speed humps on it, as Humps and a Hill.

Followed the A661 all the way to Wetherby; a twisty undulating road before Spofforth and quite understandable why NCN67 avoids it. The descent of Harrogate Road into Wetherby was hampered by TTLs and at the foot I turned for Linton and Collingham; pausing next to a shady wall to tighten the cleat on my left shoe as annoying squeak had arisen, which thereafter seems a bit better. Then west upgrade on the A659 to the next keyboard letter destination, the “H” of Harewood.








Down Harewood Bank




and through Dunkeswick to Weeton where a wrong turn was corrected and I stopped just before a crossroads with the A658 to tighen both cleats as the squeak has intensifed. That resolved it so it was a squeakless climb up to Armscliffe Crag.




Thereafter headed west and stopped to remove the base layer as it had noticeably warmed up. At the same time went to change the SD card in the Sportscam and dropped the blank one into long grass. Put the other spare in the camera and then eventually found the lost one only then to find the camera was now devoid of a card; it must have ejected and could have gone anywhere

North east on the B6161




to Beckwithshaw then east on the B6162 Otley Road with a loop to the south; with the amount of rain recently the Stray has recovered from the weather during last years UCIs.




34.72 miles / 55.98km 2395ft climbed @ 13.9mph and the forecast turned out wrong with a mainly warm sunny afternoon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2020)

Blat around Cemaes Bay on Anglesey with Fondo minor yesterday, lovely evening for some gentle off roading.








Quick stop at strange church on way back, I need to find out what it is?




Flippin cold last night but looking forward to a bit more road riding as autumn approaches.


----------



## footloose crow (31 Aug 2020)

*Back on the bike (again...)*

It was the Tour de France that did it.

I saw the consultant a few days ago. We sat and gazed together at his PC, at the collection of x rays he has gathered over the last two months. The bone ends are not meeting up. By squinting at it it from an angle, it was possible for me to be persuaded that they were getting closer. 'Could be six months to fully heal' he says. I ask when I can cycle again...he says its up to me but cycling won't promote healing and if I fall off, hit a bump hard or just bang it, it will be more of a mess than it now. So I go home to think about it.






Watching the TdF switches off my worry. I just want to ride again. Even the crashes and injuries in the peloton from the first day of the TdF, replayed in slow motion several times, will not deter me. Madame Crow is less easily persuaded of the sensibleness of my intentions . Too late....I am off.

The sun is warm on my back and my legs are turning easily. It does help starting with a downhill I guess. My road bike is in the bike hospital as it turns out the injuries from my crash were more extensive than I thought and so I am on my hybrid thing that I have neglected for ten months. Luckily it wasn't sulking and continued to work. The tyres were still inflated, the gears snicked with a positive click and the chain hummed happily. 






Things have changed in two months. The autumn crocuses are coming through the leaf litter on the woodland floor and the leaves are beginning to turn. The first fallen leaves, dry and crisp, crunch as the tyres roll over them. I am so happy to be here that I can't stop smiling, can't stop greeting people as I pass them, the lanes still busy with walkers and cyclists. Only the road cyclists don't wave back - at first I assume they don't see me but then I realise its because I am on a hybrid. I don't care. I will wave at anyone today because nothing beats the feel of tyres and pedals, the wind in my face, the passing scenery, the effort of uphills and the free energy of downhills, the freedom of passing at just the right speed through the countryside, slow enough to notice things, fast enough not to get bored. And I have been bored for two months of enforced idleness and every moment today is a joy.

My shoulder burns because it is not used to taking weight and my collarbone complains with a dull ache that reaches up the side of my neck but I don't care. I am tired of nursing my body. Tired of being careful. Fed up with re-thinking everything I do so I avoid using my right arm. 

The roads are empty but I am going slowly. I am a little bit frightened, the memory of my accident is still with me. I feel more wobbly than normal, slow down for bends and brake downhill. I see bend ahead. It is a blind bend but then in the lanes all the bends are blind and on my road bike I would swoop round it, my left shoulder brushing the hedge, right pedal lifted, leaning rather than turning the bike. 

Today I slow down. Fearful of what might be around the corner. Cautious. Turns out to be a good call. Around the bend and heading too fast down hill is a huge green tractor pulling a full trailer of grass. It takes up the entire width of the road. I shrink into the hedge. The tractor skids, wheels locked up and scrapes past me. If I had been cycling like I used to, I would have been underneath it. A salutary lesson. Caution is good. 

I decide to stop for a moment and enjoy the view. Heart racing still. Shaky. There is a gateway ahead and a chance to recover my equilibrium. It quickly returns as I continue down the lanes, slowing for bends, braking cautiously, thinking about where I am rather than daydreaming or watching the buzzards pounce on field mice. 






This is not going to be a long ride. I am concerned about damaging the collar bone more - or delaying my recovery further. The lanes soon lead me back into Truro and I ride slowly down the long downhill into the town centre and then puff up Moresk Hill heading for home, grateful for the low gearing on the hybrid. Two months is a long time off a bike and my lungs are not working as well as they did. 

We are planning a trip to Norfolk tomorrow and we will take the bikes. Short, flat rides on lanes where you can see a long way ahead. Just what the doctor ordered. Plan A was sailing in Greece this month but that is now in the hands of the insurers. Plan B was to go to France but Covid stopped play. Plan C was Portugal but yesterday it was reported that Covid quarantine will be required (they think) within a week. So Norfolk it is. Hopefully it does not become a Covid hotspot in the next ten days. We won't be allowed back across the Tamar if it does.

I had planned an autumn of Audax rides now that events have started again. I guess that will be next year now. I will just keep bimbling around on my bike and doing the exercises, eating Vitamin C tablets and hoping for the best. Is there a Cyclechat group for 30k rides??


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Aug 2020)

Today's outing was to give the legs a bit of a loosener. So Ashleworth seemed like a good choice. I used the Castlemorton lanes and the Woolridge dodge as has become usual of recent times. Quite a brisk ride despite it being a loosener. All good. 47 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *Back on the bike (again...)*
> 
> It was the Tour de France that did it.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back I missed your write ups . Take care .


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Aug 2020)

Went for a very short ride yesterday evening to catch the sunset. Took the Boardman fixie along the Bridgewater way from Astley to Worsley and back, not massive mileage but the sights were worth it


----------



## AndreaJ (31 Aug 2020)

Another bright sunny morning but a little bit chilly again so decided on arm warmers and short sleeves as it looked like it should warm up. Started off up towards the MoatShed and through Horton to join the Ellesmere Road towards Loppington, Commonwood, Nonely, Myddle past a farm collie sunbathing on the grass by his farm, into Burlton then turning to Marton passing a field of solar panels which were probably more use than the wind turbines today which weren’t moving at all, took the next lane up to Petton then down a new lane to Weston Lullingfields with a quick stop to take the arm warmers off, on to Bagley, Lower Hordley, Tetchill past Ellesmere College where the golf course looked busy and into Ellesmere round the one way system to get out and past the mere to Coptiviney, Breadon Heath, Welshampton over the road onto Rowe Lane up to the canal at Hampton Bank, past the caravan site at Lyneal which was a bit busy with people setting off home having to stop whenever they met something coming the opposite way, I turned towards Loppington and back home. A much better ride than some of my latest rides- the sun was shining, no wind and no one tried to flatten me! 34.9miles @15.4mph. Some pictures from Petton, Weston Lullingfields and Hampton Wood which looked much better in real life.


----------



## Landsurfer (1 Sep 2020)

45 MILES OF SUNSHINE ....





This mornings ride out, beautiful morning, no wind, and chill to start but warmed up fine.

This pic is at the start of the Doncaster Greenway, a traffic free pathway that links up with the TPT that stretches from the A1 at Colsterworth roundabout to north of Toll Bar Donnie ....






So the plan was to continue along the Greenway through Toll Bar and stop for brekkie at a seat overlooking the railway ... stopped here quite a few times before .....
One slight problem !!!
The footpads and ner'do'wells had torched it !





A windless morning ... the steam rises from Drax power station as all the windmills are stationary ... The GREEN power being produced is from the combustion of bio-mass, wood pellets from America and Canada, transported across the Atlantic by ships burning bunker fuel ... basically tar !
Then driven by diesel HGV's from the port to the power station .... but ... it's green energy !?!?





Turnaround point for the ride home from Braithwaite .... little car park here is a popular starting place for many cyclists riding the plain north and east of Donnie ....





So that was Sunday morning .... 45 miles, 4.5 hours of turning the pedals and a return through the centre of Donnie for a gentle 7 mile climb home ...Shower, coffee , 2 slices of toast ... load 3 of the children and my lovely into the van and off to the beach at Hornsea for running up and down the beach, fish and chips and healthy options doughnuts ... sort of ...


----------



## Old jon (1 Sep 2020)

This morning I checked the temperature before riding away. And I wore enough layers too. Riding the fixed again, with the idea of going along the riverbank path at least as far as Woodlesford.

Having reached that bit, I decided to carry on along the waterside, vaguely thinking maybe Fairburn Ings might be visited. But once back on tarmac at Allerton Bywater the call of the climb up to Ledston Luck was stronger. Turn right at Peckfield Bar and pedal along the A63 to the next roundabout, which offers a left turn to Micklefield. A turn I took. Ride all the way through here and further to the B1217. Turn right and for no change at all pass Lotherton Hall’s gates and turn left for Aberford.



It is a gorgeous road from here to Barwick. A pretty good surface all the way. There is always a ‘but’, in this case that climbing left hand bend not far out of Aberford. Tarmac waves but they can be missed. Large scale views to both sides until the woodland above Cock Beck is reached. Even the last climb to the maypole has enough to see to take your mind off the rasp of hard working lungs . . .

Scholes is next, quiet as ever. As was the A64 and my diversion around three lanes to reach the A58 and all that descent into town. Back across the River Aire before negotiating all the roadworks on the way back to home. The sight of which pasted a grin on my face again, thirty five miles horizontally and 1500 feet of upness. A very good ride indeed.

The way around






and the way up and down


----------



## ianrauk (1 Sep 2020)

Yesterdays cycling shenanigans. A loop through some of Kent's finest lanes and roads. Including a 6 mile drop down from Sevenoaks to Tonbridge, and it never disappoints. One of the finest cycling roads from Tudely to Golden Green. Crossing the Medway River (1st of 4 crossings of the river) where in 1853 30 Hop Pickers died.
The weather started of a a fair bearable 10°, so still in bib shorts and SS shirt, but soon warmed up without ever getting too hot. Winds were light too which made for a very nice cycling day.
So scores on the doors.
102 Miles for the day. Imperial Century #11 for the year, #284 over all.


----------



## postman (1 Sep 2020)

Quick tootle to Otley.Weather was brilliant twenty miles only.I needed to buy a birthday card for Mrs P birthday tomorrow.21 x 3.Nice ride apart from a wasp got trapped in the vents of my helmet.What a noise when you have hearing aids.Just above my right eye.Side of my face is swollen,my specs are digging a line in to the swelling.It was nice to sit outside my fave cafe.Wonderful time out.Sorry to say i can't give you any photos as nice as the ones going up at the moment.


----------



## oldworld (1 Sep 2020)

I found a nice route on Ride with Gps .A ride to the coast starting a few miles from home. Nice route, 90% farm tracks or quiet lanes. !9 miles out and 20 back. We took our lunch and ate facing the sea. My first nearly 40 miler since lock down. Knees telling me about it now


----------



## postman (1 Sep 2020)

Old jon said:


> This morning I checked the temperature before riding away. And I wore enough layers too. Riding the fixed again, with the idea of going along the riverbank path at least as far as Woodlesford.
> 
> Having reached that bit, I decided to carry on along the waterside, vaguely thinking maybe Fairburn Ings might be visited. But once back on tarmac at Allerton Bywater the call of the climb up to Ledston Luck was stronger. Turn right at Peckfield Bar and pedal along the A63 to the next roundabout, which offers a left turn to Micklefield. A turn I took. Ride all the way through here and further to the B1217. Turn right and for no change at all pass Lotherton Hall’s gates and turn left for Aberford.
> 
> ...



Poor old Old Jon a shadow of his former self.A grand day out by the looks of it ,no cars brilliant.


----------



## Mark pallister (2 Sep 2020)

A nice xc Route around some of the cycle paths in the north east
up the derwent walk then down the c to c route through beamish to roker 
then straight up the coast to Jarrow and through the ped x tunnel home
nippy start but soon warmed up


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Sep 2020)

Lovely pre breakfast spin to Jodrell Bank. 

Always enjoy spring and autumn around the equinox for commuting at dawn and dusk, and commuting to work from home is no different.


----------



## PatrickPending (2 Sep 2020)

Rather tired today but wanted to do a 100K ride as part of the monthly challenges so picked an easy route = no many climbs

104Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Gilmorton -Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna- Monks Kirby - Withybrook - Shilton -Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall - Brinklow - Caithron- Easenhall (makes it up to 100 when I get home)- Pailton - Claybrooke Parva - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Leire - Gilmorton - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

What with a 11k run Saturday, 114k ride Sunday out to Eyebrook reservoir. 6k run Monday, 13k run Tuesday and 6k on the hybrid (not ridden it this year = wanted to take it out to check it still works!) it was hard work - prob should have a day off = made it back and it started to rai 1 min later - good timing!


----------



## wafter (2 Sep 2020)

Did about 22 miles around town on the Raleigh yesterday; shopping and meeting some mates.

This morning went out for some eggs and ended up doing 45 fasted miles on a variation of the standard route that included Wittenham clumps and a few other areas out east. Did (relatively speaking) quite a bit of off-road stuff too; enjoying some really nice forest trail / bridleway at the clumps and beyond Stadhampton. Was averaging about 15mph until I got off the road, due to the harder going and reduced confidence in the slick tyres on the damp earth.

Worked my way through four Pink Floyd albums, removing my earphones on the quiet offroad bits to appreciate the peace of the crunching gravel, gentle clatter of my drivetrain and the occasional buzz of the freewheel. It was very welcome to find myself somewhere rural, quiet and free from people 

Was sunny for a good chunk turning to overcast, wind was SW-ish and was somewhat punishing coming back into the city from the east, on top of having run out of energy. As I crawled up the hill to the house in the granny gear it started spotting with big, sparse drops of cooling, earthy-smelling rain which was nice 

Despite the fact I'd only had 6hrs sleep the night before and was fairly knackered it felt great to get out and will try to make a mental note of this route / the bits I like with a view to using them in future. While a prelude to the hardships of winter I do love autumn and you can definitly feel its presence now.

Unfortunately the CdF's BB is still creaking when climbing, however it only seems to do it "from cold" for some reason. Checked in the first few miles of today's ride it was obvious; maybe 30 miles in it wasn't..

Finally the egg run proved a particular success as they're all bloody huge - to the extent where I couldn't close the lids on many of the boxes.. they weigh around 1.5 times more than those I got last time (which are a touch small but not tiny) at 85 v. 58g. Did take a pic but can't upload it as I've left the camera cable elsewhere


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

As with @PatrickPending I wanted to get the 100k challenge ride in today while the weather was good. The route was planned last night and I set out this morning in bright sunshine & light winds - almost perfect conditions. 

The end destination was Lowestoft so that i could get the train back home, and the first half of the ride was almost straight up from home to Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Easton and Framlingham on fairly familiar back roads. Out of Framlingham and on to Laxfield via Badingham and then across to Halesworth on some lovely lanes and almost traffic free roads. 

Once through town it was back onto the lanes up to Beccles (with the exception of a short 'A' road stretch around Brampton. There's a fairly new southern bypass round Beccles with a decent segregated cycle path which was just as busy as the main road - even with just me on it! Unfortunately it ends before the industrial estate does and is a poorly surfaced stretch until the turn off for Mutford for the final bit of countryside until Carlton Colville and Oulton Broad which are effectively the outskirts of Lowestoft.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Sep 2020)

A beautiful evening for a ride after work. Out on the Tricross at 5pm for a spin towards York. 28 miles with an average of 15.2 mph.


----------



## wafter (3 Sep 2020)

Combined with some other issues turns out yesterday's 45 fasted miles utterly destroyed me, so even after a half-nine bedtime I didn't feel much like a proper ride today. 

Eventually a really nice evening coaxed me out on a gentle, expectation-free bimble around the city on the CdF with a largely Portishead-soundtrack and a nice sunset finish


----------



## a.twiddler (4 Sep 2020)

The garden chair rides again. Shades,this time with a clip on mirror attached, and battered cap. The Mirrycle seems to have taken up permanent residence on the front accessory bar.

Aimed to push to 40 miles today. Dry, but a bit breezy so I wore my fleece top. Set off in the direction of Nantwich via Wettenhall. The readjusted bar ends and gear levers felt much more natural, certainly not needing on-the-road adjustment. Even the rear brake felt sharper, at least at low speed. At the Wettenhall bridge traffic lights I stopped behind a large 4WD. The female driver wound down her window and shouted back to me that she had been there on red for ages and was going to go as it was stuck. She went, and I followed her.

I trundled on into the wind but fortunately was sheltered by hedges as I followed the twists and turns of the road. I stopped by the Little Man pub to put my top in the rack bag as I was getting hot, and took a photo. 






A little further on I stopped on the bridge over the Middlewich branch of the Trent and Mersey canal at Venetian Marine, Cholmondeston, and took another photo. The canal was very busy, plenty of people and boats about.








I continued and was passed by a huge tractor towing a reeking trailer. It really stank. It must be farm slurry pit emptying time, as I came across several in the course of today’s ride.

I came out on the A534 where I had intended to cross over and come out at the top of Welsh Row in Nantwich but the road opposite was plastered with Road Closed and Cyclists Dismount signs so I turned left instead.

An artic came up behind and loomed over me. I was creeping up to 20mph when I came to a pedestrian crossing outside Reaseheath College where the lights had just turned red. There was no one on my side and I noticed that a cycleway started just by the crossing. I nipped on to the cycleway in order to continue then crossed over as traffic behind was held up by the crossing light. There was a cycleway on this side too. This saved me going round the busy roundabout to get into Nantwich. I continued across the River Weaver on a bridge and had intended to take a short cut into the town centre on a cycle trail following the Weaver but for some reason there was a crowd of people talking at the turn off. I carried on until the cycleway came to a road. I turned on to the main road and continued through Nantwich. Past the railway station, bounced over the uneven railway crossing and turned right for the Whitchurch road. After passing the end of speed limit sign I turned left into Coole Pilate for the lane to Audlem. I would have taken a photo of the bike by the sign but it was just at the junction with the main road with fast traffic passing, so not a good spot.

I pedalled on, over a canal bridge, then in the mirror I saw a couple of mountain bikers behind. I carried on rolling as it was pretty flat, and when I looked again they had dropped behind. The road undulated, in some places quite a gradient. I came to another canal bridge, got up some momentum, then met a tractor and trailer coming over it. I was able to keep moving slowly and got over once the coast was clear. Soon afterwards the mountain bikers went past then turned right following a signpost towards Hack Green not-so-secret bunker. I turned right too. No idea if it was open but I have never been there before. The mountain bikers turned off down a farm track but I followed the road. I arrived at Hack Green and took a photo. 





As I was getting ready to go a chap about my age walked past wheeling a drop handlebar Raleigh in nice condition. He made no comment but continued past.

The road continued with a sign warning of a weak bridge ahead. I hoped that it was the bridge over the canal by Coole Pilate locks but as it turned out it wasn’t. I turned round and returned to the road to Audlem. On the way I caught up with the chap wheeling his Raleigh. I asked him if he needed any tools and he said, no, he was just going for a walk. Fair enough, so I continued. 
Later, a few road cyclists passed me in both directions on this stretch. I reached the A53 and turned left. I was tempted to turn right on to the Market Drayton road but time was getting on so I continued into Audlem and turned left on to the Nantwich road. Stopped at public toilets in Audlem, photographed a plaque. 












Good progress was made on this undulating road, better than on my upright bike I think.

Once in Nantwich I turned on to the Whitchurch road then turned on to the riverside bike path. Where it passes under the railway line it is cantilevered out over the river which I found interesting so I took a photo. 












From here onto Welsh Row, with its assortment of ancient and not so ancient buildings, turn right at the lights then turn left at the barriers on the lane which leads to the junction with the road to Wettenhall. A traffic free experience, but someone had been cutting the hedges and with no traffic to sweep the debris to the sides it was a slow balancing act with lots of careful manoevreing to avoid the thorns. Eventually I came to a barrier with Road Closed and Cyclists Dismount signs. I did not dismount but rode steadily through the gap. I came to the A534 crossroads and had to wait a good while for a break in the traffic.

I got across and then carried on steadily in the direction of home. I was going a lot slower than on the way out, but on a recumbent it doesn’t seem to matter, just keep turning the pedals and you get up the hills, and swoop down them. I was noticing the potholes a lot more than on the outward journey, and there are some gnarly ones on this stretch of road. A lot more traffic now, quite a few road bikers going past too, and some positive comments.

Stopped to photograph the sign at Cholmondeston (no idea how that is pronounced).












Eventually got home after 40.25 miles. Max speed 27.2 mph. Average speed 10.2 mph.

Painful above the knees after this ride, no pain after previous rides. Must be the recumbent legs developing! Next time out, try for 50 miles.


----------



## Old jon (4 Sep 2020)

Cool again this morning, so remember that extra layer. I still had to return home, though. Stopping at the junction with the main road and it was obvious the headset had developed some slack. Likely I had noticed this the last time I rode the geared bike but had forgotten to adjust it. This is an old fashioned headset, needs a large spanner to adjust it. For the fourth time since I built the bike last February, so I hope it is settled now.

Pieces of music often have second endings, this morning’s ride had a second beginning and even after that I had no clear idea of where I was likely to ride. A trundle through that bit of Holbeck took me to Great Wilson Street, so I crossed the Aire on Crown Point Bridge. This points me northwards, up to Oakwood where due to a road closure a left turn towards the big gates at Roundhay Park was taken. Pass them, turn right and cross the Ring Road to climb to Slaid Hill.

Sort of familiar, go straight on at the top, through Wike to East Keswick. The Potts clock there is either wrong or stopped still. But it did prompt a thought as I was climbing out of the village. How do you set the time on a clock facing out of a house wall? I was once half of the workforce repairing, rebuilding really, a church clock in CleckHuddersFax. The other half must have done the time setting, ‘cos I cannot remember.

Anyway, pedal on, along the A659 again, to Collingham and turn left for Linton. Which offers a different road into Wetherby. There is a bridleway from here to Thorp Arch, or maybe an NCN but I have not seen the number. Cross the Wharfe here on the way to Boston Spa, a left and a right is then the way to Clifford. Ride past the former convent and Bramham is down the other side of the hill. Thorner next, but not on the usual roads. Yep, Thorner Road out of Bramham but instead of following that left handed to Wothersome take the right fork onto Thorner Lane, one of the many around here. Next is Milner Lane.



Towards Thorner. Why all the meandering? I had noticed on Tuesday that I needed thirty five miles today to take my mileage so far this year to 3000. It would have peeved me to finish today’s ride on 2999.9, so meandering it was. And it is a nice stretch of road. Out of Thorner on Carr Lane, cross the A58 to ride up Shadwell Main Street and turn left onto Gateland Lane. Whin Moor Lane back to the A58 and the other end of the closed road I found this morning. Cue more meandering the rest of the way home. And at my door, smiling again, thirty seven miles. And two feet short of 2200 feet of climbing. Not peeved, it was a good ride.

I went this way, anti clockwise,






there was some uphill too


----------



## Sterlo (4 Sep 2020)

welsh dragon said:


> And this is my ride today. 12 miles on the local roads. Lots of traffic and a tad cool in the breeze but lovely in the sun. There is def an autumnal feel now.
> 
> View attachment 544349
> 
> ...


Welshie, what are those big green lumpy things in your pics? My 40 miler the other day consisted of getting to a maximum elevation of 41mtrs and my house is at 21mtrs. It's as flat as a snooker table around here.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Sep 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Welshie, what are this big green lumpy things in your pics? My 40 miler the other day consisted of getting to a maximum elevation of 41mtrs and my house is at 21mtrs. It's as flat as a snooker table around here.



I live in the foothills of the Cambrian mountains so we have plenty of mountains and hills. That's what those lumpy things are.


----------



## Sterlo (4 Sep 2020)

Our red bits are your blue bits


----------



## ianbarton (4 Sep 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> I trundled on into the wind but fortunately was sheltered by hedges as I followed the twists and turns of the road. I stopped by the Little Man pub to put my top in the rack bag as I was getting hot, and took a photo.
> 
> Stopped to photograph the sign at Cholmondeston (no idea how that is pronounced).


There used to be a pub called the Boot and Slipper about a mile before you get to the Little Man. It used to be one of my favourite pubs, but some property developer bought it and demolished it, presumably hoping to cram dozens of houses on what is open countryside.

Cholmondeston is pronounced Cholmond Eston.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Sep 2020)

farkwittery and fruit tonight. 

Took the tandem out for a brief spin to test out new gears - all good. But 'kinell, Friday night drivers take the biscuit. Within first three miles:
- BMW overtook us on a busy A road _while we were signalling to turn right
- _Range Rover having passed his turn _reversed 100 yards down an urban B road forcing us to take refuge in the gutter_ rather than safely turn around. 
- volvo overtook us on a blind bend, promptly cutting in and barely missing us when oncoming car appeared. 
- Audi extremely close pass for no obvious reason other than driver being utterly cretinous

Still, a very pleasant ride afterwards, and bonus of finding a new (to us) damson tree in a hedge, helping ourselves to a kilo or two


----------



## a.twiddler (4 Sep 2020)

ianbarton said:


> There used to be a pub called the Boot and Slipper about a mile before you get to the Little Man. It used to be one of my favourite pubs, but some property developer bought it and demolished it, presumably hoping to cram dozens of houses on what is open countryside.
> 
> Cholmondeston is pronounced Cholmond Eston.


I have been to the Boot and Slipper many years ago for a meal or two and always think about that when I go past. A sign of changing times when there are so many pubs now boarded up or already flattened ready for new development. The sad thing is, is that new houses are planned so that as many as possible can be squeezed into the space -hence so many 3 storey "town houses" being built anywhere but in towns, with as small a footprint as possible.

So Cholmondeston is pronounced phonetically. Who'd have thought that?


----------



## DCBassman (4 Sep 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> So Cholmondeston is pronounced phonetically. Who'd have thought that?


Yup, would have said something like 'Chumston', myself...

Anyhoo, got out for a short one today, nowt special, just a pootle up to the Leg O'Mutton ramp and back. To it, not up it...
Bike still seems very much more responsive on these wheels, no real idea why it should.


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Sep 2020)

A short leg-stretching/appetite-finding 15km this morning – then lunch, then food shopping. I only got out on the bike again at 1540 .. my legs felt great as I headed north-west but with no real idea of where I was going. 

Out through Evriguet on the D2 .. vague thoughts of visiting Josselin but I should be going south-west rather than north-west… I took a L at the Irish pub at le Croix de l’Iff and dropped down in to Mohon. A plan was crystallising … I flew through the Forêt de Lanouée (I can barely remember it) to les Forges, then down to the Nantes-to-Brest canal at Cadoret. What a difference a week makes .. there’s hardly anyone on the canal towpath now (last week it would have been heaving).

Through Josselin then right down to the Pont des Deux Rivières. Onto the V3 Voie Verte – also remarkably quiet – and up to Ploërmel. A bit of drizzle in the air but it was OK. Past Loyat and on to Mauron – low cloud and more drizzle – it was quite dark under the trees. I put my back light on before leaving Mauron – it was really quite gloomy. Home finally with still enough energy left to zoom up a local ramp. Almost exactly five hours since I’d gone out.

94.67km this afternoon – and with the 15km as well this morning, I think I’ll sleep well tonight.

The canal lock at Cadoret (the towpath on the L is Eurovelo 1)






The riverside at Josselin


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2020)

Bit of a bonus ride today - earlier in the week today had been forecast to be damp & windy, but it actualy turned out to be dry & quite warm anthough with a bit of a breeze. As a result I was able to get out & complete the hattrick of Cyclechat Challenge rides with a quick 50 miler. This time it was an anti-clockwise loop through Ipswich and out to Hintlesham, then across country to Raydon and down towards Brantham. It was on this road on the approach to East Bergholt that my attention was caught by a bright yellow HPV which turned out to be a Sinner Mango - no picture as who I presume to be the rider was in the adjacent bus shelter preparing his lunch, so this was nicked from the web as I had to look them up.




At Brantham the homeward leg started with the run through Stutton & Holbrook round Alton Water and on to Freston and down the hill to the road alongside the River Orwell heading back into Ipswich where the obligatory stop for a picture was taken with some completely disinterested swans for background




Through Ipswich with some very slow traffic holding me up, then out round the top of town on Valley Road and home via Bucklesham. 
And now begins seven straight days of nothing other than the commute


----------



## ianbarton (5 Sep 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> So Cholmondeston is pronounced phonetically. Who'd have thought that?


Especially since the nearby _Cholmondeley _is pronounced "Chumley_"._


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2020)

An early and short 10 mile ride through Heybrook Bay and Wembury this morning.


----------



## gavgav (5 Sep 2020)

A short Saturday morning ride, to start my 2 weeks Annual Leave. Cool and cloudy, to start, but sun came out, half way round and it warmed up nicely then. A blustery wind, though, which seemed to get stronger as the ride went on and was one of those annoying ones that always seemed like a headwind!

Route was Bettton Abbots, Condover, Wheathall, Berriewood (note to self that the road from Condover Industrial Estate, to Condover Village, is closed Friday Monday until November!) Cantlop and back home via Betton again.

15.05 miles at 13:4mph avg


----------



## gavgav (5 Sep 2020)

ianbarton said:


> Especially since the nearby _Cholmondeley _is pronounced "Chumley_"._


Reminds me of my old junior league football manager, who is sadly no longer with us. We used to play both Cholmondeley and Malpas........but he called them “Chomdey” and Maplas!!


----------



## Mike_P (5 Sep 2020)

Out mid morning on the Defy in an attempt to avoid the strongest part of the westerly today and for once quite logically outbound westwards; first on the A59 then, via a south east ride up Burley Bank, west on Penny Pot which as I turned on it the wind almost brought me to halt. Trudged westwards noting numerous cyclists enjoying the tail wind heading east while moisture appeared in the wind.

South on the B6451 with another brief outbreak of light drizzle toward Norwood Edge but turned off along narrow lanes; turned a bend and seeing the road rising quite noticeably foolishly stopped thinking I had missed a turn but a glance across the countryside to my right showed a distinct lack of any highway. Decided against trying the climb from a standing start so resorted to Shanks’s Pony.

The main purpose of the ride appeared in a road nameboard – the keyboard “J” of Jack Hill which seems to appear in most atlases, a hamlet without any obvious nameboard.




The generally upwards undulating road was interrupted by a lengthy downhill section signposted as 1 in 8 and rejoined the B6451 around a third of way up the main, southern, climb of Norwood Edge. Continued south across Lindley Wood Reservoir and the subsequent climbs to Farnley where I stopped by the church.




Then across to the B6161 and A658 towards Huby via Gravelley Hill and once again the climb to Armscliffe Crag, unlike Monday devoid of any other cyclists. Back to the A658 via North Rigton, with a PR on Craggy Bottom (!), and the A61 very briefly , turning off to Burn Bridge and a route through the suburbs of Harrogate including a cycleway along a road which looks like it has been closed but in fact never actually opened!




28.23 miles @12.7mph avg 2359ft climbed


----------



## Shropshire65LW (5 Sep 2020)

yesterdays morning outing , took in more local lanes that i havent been down before , not quite sure how thats possible lived around here 45 + years . nearlly up to the 20 mile mark , not much i know compared with some of you on here but untill lockdown , i havent been on a bike for 20+ years . im aiming for a welsh coast bike packing trip next year when all this crazyness calms down ,


----------



## wafter (5 Sep 2020)

As of ten this morning I was 36hrs into a water fast in an effort to get my food allergies back under control.

I was also somewhat restless and motivated as seems to be the case when I've not eaten for a bit, with little to do in Oxford but a number of things requiring attention at the homestead. Being skint I refused to spend the money on petrol to get back and mused upon my chances of making it back on the bike.

I figured I'd probably not die and set out into the now overcast outside with a rucksack full of necessities / emergency food and a view towards a very steady ride back. Extremities were cold to start with but warmed up after a few miles; especially once the beautiful autumn sunshine had made a reapparance 

Lots of traffic on the main roads again; nearly got had crossing one of the roads near Yarnton since the cycle path crossing is pretty much blind at that point and you just have to hammer it and hope, hitting the brakes if you see a car coming from either poorly-sighted direction  As much as it p*sses drivers off tbh I think I'm going to start riding some sections of that road on the dual carriageway as it feels less unsafe than the utterly sh*t cycling infrastructiure that's nailed on as an afterthought..

The traffic was crap heading into Woodstock too, but I largely just cruised past it on the outside before ducking into more secluded lanes and finally onto the nice stretch of NCN5 that runs through fields; made all the more pleasant this time by not encountering a soul on it. This typified the rest of the ride, with very few encounters on the remaining quiet lanes on the way to the village.

I made it back in one piece, a bit spaced and a little achey but otherwise all good, having covered a little over 26 miles and 900ft at 12.2mph and 115bpm for a little under 1000kcal burned. Managed to keep my HR largely below 60% of max apart from on the odd hill; still managed to stay below 85% of max coming over the crest of the worst at 12.5% in the CdF's very welcome 1:1 lowest gear.

It was generally a really nice ride; sunny for a large part and I managed to avoid the looming black clouds occasionally spotted in the distance. The latter part was that quiet that I ended up removing my earphone and just taking in the peaceful ambience; disturbed only by the legit sounds of my drivetrain and less legit creaking from the bottom bracket.. which is something else I need to complain to someone about 

I'm hoping to stretch the fast out as long as possible (it usually takes about three days to see an improvement in the allergy symptoms) so the plan is a sedate rest-of-day here, an early night then all being well heading back tomorrow sans any more food 


EDIT: Today's ride back added to this one as it's not much to talk about. Got a few things done last night and this morning having got up at the customary and hugely-otherwise-out-of-character fasted 06:30 or so.. felt a little ropey but better after some electrolytes. 

Somewhat betrayed by the temperature lag inside the house I opted for the trousers I'd taken with me over the shorts worn yesterday, which I instantly regretted on the long hill on the other side of the valley heading out of the village, although as the exertion fell so did my sweatyness so the rest of the journey was more pleasant. 

Today I went for the far less pleasant but more direct A-road route out of the village, joining the lovely off-road bit of NCN5 just outside woodstock having shouted the word "prick" for more times than I think I have before inside a half-hour window, thanks to all the close passes 

It was a bit overcast to start with but it got nicer with the autumn sun shining through the overhanging trees and bushes on the cycle path. Rode through Yarnton entirely on the dual carraigeway as I'm sick of the crap cycle paths (generally OK in parts but with atrocious / dangerous integration with side roads etc) and perhaps surprisingly received no abuse. Back into the city on the big roads and down the Woodstock road; slowly reeling in another guy on a touring bike who seemed to be putting in very little effort for the speed he was travelling. Lots of people heading out of the city on bikes too, which was nice to see.

Todays return was shorter but faster than yesterday's journey out (thanks partially to the prevailing wind and gentle downhill on the way back). 19.3 miles and about 400ft at 14.3mph and 134bpm for about 850kcal burned. I've done extended fasts and rides on no breakfast before, but no significant rides on extended fasts.. feels good to explore what I'm capable of if pushed outside my comfort zone, which rarely happens


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Sep 2020)

Only 3 on the Saturday Crew ride although I bumped into Bill D on the way to the meet in Upton. So he joined Pete M, John G and me for the first few miles to Revill's. It was the very traditional route today by Eckington and the Combertons helped on the way out with a tail wind. The cafe in Fladbury was extremely well organised for the current emergency. John headed back along the busy, busy main road while Pete and I took the usual route back by Bishampton, Pinvin and Wadborough. We parted in Upton as I was heading homeward while Pete wanted to avoid the climb over the Malverns. Nice easy wee leg turner on this one. 53 smiles


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Sep 2020)

I took the bikes on the roof rack and headed up to Grafham Water near Huntington with the family to do a lap. Daughter is only 9, so 9 miles is about her limit. Quite a nice sunny day on and off, but breezy! 




















Daughter broke her record for getting all the way around the reservoir by 35 minutes, so a good effort by the young lady! She was most pleased.


----------



## Landsurfer (6 Sep 2020)

Tour de Sheffield / Rotherham ish ...
" Another fine day in the Corps "





Canals and tarmaced rail tracks abound around here ...








Here in the north we are at the cutting edge in the support of the LGBTQ community........







Iv'e been cycling to Coopers Bridge at Hillsborough, Sheffield for years .... it appears its not called Coopers Bridge as the new sign shows
Doh !!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Sep 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> An early and short 10 mile ride through Heybrook Bay and Wembury this morning.
> View attachment 545520
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pics


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Sep 2020)

This mornings ride was eventful!
Last time I fell off was in York around 2003.
So, its my birthday, and I fell off.
No harm done, wrist hurts a bit though, so heres the culprit...





Somewhere between Shocklach and Bangor-on-Dee, Conti 32c's hit their limit and thorn bush awaited to collect me.
Stopped off at St. Ediths Norman church, no pic as half my photos won't load (whats going on today?)
Down to Bangor, lovely weather and a pleasure to be out once I had removed remainder of said thorns from shorts!








Awful lot of cyclists out and about I will do this patch a bit more I think, some stunning countryside on the Dee borders.




31.6 miles in total. Being treated to lunch in a bit, so i will say ta ta and enjoy the rides


----------



## Gunk (6 Sep 2020)

Put the bikes on the roof and did the Phoenix trail with my son today, nice easy flat off road route between Thame and Princess Risborough.

grabbed a sandwich and played some football in the park. A nice morning.


----------



## Old jon (6 Sep 2020)

There were patches of blue sky around this morning, just enough to enthuse me a lot. And then the music laptop decided it had to update its operating system. Linux, and it took half an hour. Thirty whole minutes of frustrated waiting. And then I could, and did, ride away on the fixed.

I have not ridden along the towpath of the Leeds and Liverpool canal for ohh, about ten days. So ride away from the Leeds end but only as far as Viaduct Road. Down that and start the long grind up to cross the Ring Road at Lawnswood. This is not steep, but it nags on for about three miles. The relief when passing the crest is amazing. And then I turned right, crossed Adel Dam and rode up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park.

Then descent is the way. Kings Road to Bramhope. The road works there seem to have improved things a bit, finishing touches yet to happen. Along to the Dyneley Arms and spin madly down Pool Bank, this is all familiar of course. Finding different routes, nah, maybe the occasional lane here and there. So, a not unusual banana at the maypoles in Otley, followed by the climb up Leeds Road. I am a bit quicker up this than I used to be but still was passed three times before the Dyneley was in sight again.

At the bottom of the drop past the Puritan chapel I briefly considered turning right to ride across Bramhope Moor. Just did not fancy that sharp rise past the church. Difficult enough with gears, wimp that I am. So carry on along the A660 until the Lawnswood roundabout is reached again, and turn right there, wanting a couple more miles on the trip. Left at the next roundabout to reach the Hawksworth Road and eventually Abbey Road. Turn left and pretty soon right, I am going to cross the railway line at the station and ride on back to the towpath again.

All the way to the Leeds end of the canal. Busier than earlier, of course, but much better than traffic. A slightly extended trip through Hunslet, roadworks, and the last leg home. Thirty two and a half miles, just over 1500 feet. And a grin.

And just a map . . .


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Sep 2020)

Visiting Norfolk at the moment. Just over 15 miles cycled this morning. I thought Norfolk was flat? Have we found every hill in Norfolk? 

Enjoyable morning


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2020)

I've been offline for over a week so some catching up to do:

*Last Sunday*: I'd replaced the bottom bracket on the Raleigh (after 8 years almost to the day and nearly 12,000 miles) so a test ride was called for. I headed out on one of my longer regular routes: Condover, Cross Houses, Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back. The new bottom bracket was nice and smooth as you'd expect and the fitting had gone so easily I wondered what I'd done wrong  - I discovered that near Berrington when the chain over-shifted as I'd forgotten to readjust the front derailleur.

The rest of the ride went very well and without incident which was nice. I passed a few cyclists out and about but not very many of the more casual riders. I said hi to one guy and realised when he responded that he looked and sounded like Worzel Gummidge in cycling kit.

34.4 miles on this one at 15.9 mph.

*Bank Holiday Monday:* As @gavgav already wrote up his report for this I can't really add a lot to it. I was pleased to fulfil the brief I was given for planning the ride (Gav said he'd like to do just over 40 miles), although we did wing it a bit in a couple of places. By the time I got back my mileage for the trip was 45.6.





On the old bridge at Atcham.





At our elevenses stop.





Crossing the A5. Covid or not, the trek home from the coast was as slow as ever.

Off to write up something a little more recent now....


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2020)

After a pootle yesterday with Mrs F on my best road bike (that I've not ridden for 5 years), I took it out for a 19 miler this morning. Christ All Mighty it's flipping fast. Having spent most of my riding on the MTB and away from roads since my back got broken badly by a stupid driver, I've stayed away. I was on quiet roads in North Wales though, not subburbs of South and East Manchester. It was 20 minutes quicker over the same circuit. Did feel like my arms were chopped off as the bars are about half the width of the MTB. I also feel as I've been on a stretching rack.

The bike is 30 years old, but it's so smooth - can't beat old Dura Ace 7400 on a steel frame.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Sep 2020)

Just a short bimble of a few miles into town today on the old Trek pub bike to peer in the window of the LBS, pootle around town a bit, and yes, visit the pub. Very few miles to boast of, but it's gorgeous out and the beer is delicious.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

Time for another ride to add towards the Lunacy Challenge. With six to do and four months remaining I need to get a move on so made the most of a dry day. After looking at the wind forecast, the route I chose to ride was mostly the same as my last challenge ride but with a couple of small variations. I set out on the Raleigh into a cool morning and headed for Condover to start with, then carried on south to Gonsall where I turned towards Stapleton (and an easier crossing of the A49), Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury, Minsterley and Westbury. The wind hadn't picked up too much yet so it was fairly easy to ride into at this stage. There were quite a few cyclists out and I got overtaken a few times by quicker riders. I thought it boded well for seeing lots of people out later.

At Westbury I felt that the saddle position still wasn't quite there so on the section through Halfway House, Prince's Oak, Crew Green and Melverley there were a few stops for tweaks, though none of them was really satisfactory and I ended up with it almost back to where it started. I had my first snack stop just after Melverley then carried on towards Maesbrook, taking the back roads through Morton and Ball then joining the busier road into Oswestry. I got into town fine but found more than the usual share of bad driving through the centre. It made me quite glad to get onto the quieter road past the ancient hill fort.

Reaching Gobowen I got held up by the level crossing (a goods train rather than the usual DMU) and found the temporary lights on the other side of town are still there but at least the timing seems to have been properly adjusted now. I expected the NCN route to Ellesmere to be muddy and it was but I have seen it much worse than that. As before, I skirted round the edge of Ellesmere and headed out towards Coptiviney and Welshampton. I wasn't as swift using the Raleigh as I was on the Dawes (although working against the headwind earlier wouldn't have helped) so my elevenses stop was taken on this section rather than a few miles down the road. The road outside Stocks Farm turned out to be a lot less mucky than I'd feared and on the flatter roads from Welshampton I was able to make much more of what was now a tailwind.

With that wind behind me I was getting some good cruising speeds up but got baulked at Northwood by more temporary traffic lights. Coming up behind a car already at the lights I waited... and waited....then a van came up behind and after waiting a moment, overtook with the driver calling out that the lights weren't working. I relayed this to the driver in front and we agreed to risk going through. Sure enough, the lights the other end were stuck on red too with traffic queueing.

After that it was nice to be blown along the flat roads through Dobson's Bridge and Whixall with a few mph more than I'd usually manage consistently showing on the clock. I saw a recumbent trike on joining the B5476 and the good run continued to Prees where the hill out of town slowed things down a lot as it usually does. On the way to Ightfield a creak started to irritate me. I thought initially it was coming from the handlebar area but couldn't seem to pin it down when I stopped to check. The extra miles at the start of the ride meant the metric century was passed before Ightfield this time and the wind continued to help after Calverhall on my way to Longslow, including a nice bit of descent where I got over 31mph.

I took my lunch break in a sheltered gateway at Longslow. Although the day was quite warm, the wind was cold so I was glad not to be standing around exposed to it. While here I investigated to see if the seatpost might be the source of the creak - while doing so I accidentally dropped the seat and had to set up the height again. It did fix the creak though and I got on better with the riding position afterwards. Contrary to my expectations I'd only seen a handful of cyclists after the rush early on in the ride - Market Drayton bucked the trend with about a dozen passing me during my lunch break and plenty in the town itself. I had enough miles in hand to take a shortcut here but decided not to so completed the loop round the town centre and away past the golf club.

The forecast had showed the wind shifting through the day to become more of a north-north-westerly, which would have carried on helping. Unfortunately it didn't seem to do that so I had a cross wind or a headwind on the way through Stoke-on-Tern, Ollerton, Eaton-upon-Tern and Ellerdine Heath. I started to flag around here and did toy with the idea of heading through High Ercall and seeing if I would be allowed through the bridge closure. It would have been a pain having to come back uphill then into the wind if I wasn't allowed though so I stuck with the diversion through Poynton Green and Roden. I could afford to cut the corner and avoid Withington so I did that - this lane was nice and quiet apart from a group of cyclists but a bit more of a climb than I remember.

The wind seemed to be in my face most of the way from Upton Magna and was particularly bad on the way in to Condover where one gust almost stopped me in my tracks. A small consolation was that it was a crosswind on the run up to the A49 so I could at least finish with a bit of speed on this stretch.

Not as quick as I did it on the Galaxy last time and harder work towards the end than I'd hoped but another century completed without the legs cramping up. The saddle was comfortable up to about 80 miles and bearable after that (unlike some of the rides earlier in the year).

105.51 miles at 13.9 mph average. Total time including stops was approx 9 hours 30 minutes. That'll do.

Photos were just grabbed as and when I stopped so apologies for views you may have seen before:





Near Stapleton early on. It looks lovely but there is a bit of an autumn chill in the air.





Crossing the Severn back into England at Crew Green.





The view of the Briedden from my first snack stop.





Drink stop just after Oswestry with the ancient hill fort in the background.





Old railway bridge just after Ellesmere makes a good point for an elevenses stop.





Calverhall (went slightly out of my way for this one as my turning is about 100 yards behind the camera)





Market Drayton.





The elephant grass crop keeps coming back and flourishing at Sutton.





Nice to see customers back in the garden at the Mytton and Mermaid in Atcham.





View from my last snack stop on the way back to Condover.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Sep 2020)

Not had time to add rotes since we got the e-assist tandem... 85 miles on it so far!

1st ride out to Whitley Bay for a bacon butty and the first proper coffee since lockdown! 36 miles on the NCR 10 to the coast and back/// might have already posted this but can't remember!

Today's ride, our first with "The Tandem Club NE" group- started at Matfen we rode down the Ryals then up to Chollerton- Wark for a coffee/ sandwich stop at the Grey Bull- then up to Birtley, over the moor to Ingoe, then back down to Matfen. 36.3 miles and over 2800ft of up! No time for photos but there was a group one in the rain on the bridge at Wark, which I might be able to add later! Tired now but got back to Matfen with over half the battery and 52 miles of assist left!

[Edit: Helen sent me the attached photo of us looking a bit damp!]


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Sep 2020)

A rapid turnaround needed to get back for the first junior football match post lockdown and maximum hills to prepare for a possible Fred Whitton attempt under planning in a couple of weeks. 

So, first up the cobbles of Swiss Hill, then Macclesfield Forest for the brutal climb of Charity Lane. Legs now done for, struggle up the the Cat & Fiddle the steep way and on over Axe Edge. Kestrels a-plenty on the moors this year up here. 

Now, a new road to me, the back way signposted Brandside parallel to the main Axe Edge Road. Turns out it's steep...

Onwards through Flash, and have to overtake a frustratingly slow Sunday driver on the descent. I have in mind to climb a small gated road I've not been up for ages, but am delayed at the turn off by the first puncture on the new bike. Happily the offending sharp is easily found, though the tyre is *very* unwilling to be refitted, something the vendor warned me of, apparently "tubeless ready" rims make for tight to refit tyres. 

The gated road is tough and rough...






but I do love these wild places. 

Last climb is up to the old Hanging Gate pub, then a rapid descent to Macc is followed by a soaking on the way home, the weather otherwise being excellent and much better than forecast. 

70k, 1400m climbing and most enervating.

Oh, and youngest scored one in a 4-0 win too


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Sep 2020)

Decided to recce the club ride I can't make next week...before this weeks club ride.
6.30am start & a ride out through Longney & Epney, down to Frampton & then Cambridge, with a little detour off the A38 down a quiet lane. A brief spell on the A38 again to turn off to Gossington, then through to Berkeley. A dash across the A38 & towards Upper Wick, before turning towards Stinchcombe. Up & through to reach the cafe stop at Dursley (obviously closed), then down a little lane to run into Cam. Head down to get through to Frocester, Eastington & Whitminster & back into Kingsway. All big ring & 2hrs 17mins to cover the 39 miles at a steady 17mph. @Donger & @Dark46 - hope you're both out next week.
The club ride started with a run out to Upton St Leonards, before the climbing started. Up Nuthill, then up to Cranham & Buckholt Wood. Majority of climbing done, we made our way across the hilltop on some nice little lanes in the sunshine before some steep ups & downs around Oakridge into Chalford (descents were narrow, twisty, covered in gravel & pothole ridden). A long wait to be served at the Felt Cafe, then plod back to Kingsway. Finished up with 80 miles & 1272m ascent.


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Sep 2020)

It was unexpectedly warm this morning and a route was needed which would hopefully avoid getting caught up in the Ellesmere triathlon, I had noticed a few signs last week warning of delays but couldn’t quite work out where they would be going so headed out in the opposite direction. Started off up towards The Moatshed then turned down towards Whixall, Waterloo through Edstaston to the Whitchurch road and into Wem, carried on through Wem to Tilley, Nonely, Myddle down Lower Road to Merrington past the woods to Old Woods, Eyton and into Baschurch past the schools. Took the lane to Stanwardine, Bagley, Lee past Whitemere where there were lots of people sailing today, up to Colemere taking a different route to Lyneal, Northwood where the traffic lights were actually working today and back home. Lovely warm day and hardly any wind, lots of cyclists out including quite a few children. 35.8miles @15.8mph and first challenge ride done for September. 
Picture of the woods between Merrington and Old Woods.


----------



## C R (7 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's ride

I finally took the plunge and got myself spd pedals and shoes. I practiced a bit in our street, and didn't feel particularly insecure about unclipping, so I went out with the new system. As I didn't know if I would get on with the system I got cheap single sided pedals and shoes from decathlon. The shoes are very comfortable, but the pedal bearings were too tight, so had to adjust them.

Out at 6:30, with the temperature now considerably cooler than the last few weeks, so wearing full autumn garb.

Headed out through Kempsey, and feeling comfortable with the spds, not a lot of difference with the clips, but I noticed I was finding it easier to spin, which helps my right knee. The road was quiet, and I got to the Kerswell Green turn without seeing any cars.

Nothing much to remark going through Kerswell Green or Kinnersley, other than the short hill before Kinnersley felt easier than before, but that's probably just my imagination.

Next was Earls Croome, and then through Upton heading for Longdon. There were a couple of runners and one or two cyclists out, but looks like most sensible people were still in bed, leaving the road to us lunatics.

My legs were feeling a bit heavy, probably still coming to terms with the 300+ miles of last month, so I was taking it a bit easier, and the spds were definitely helping with spinning a gear lower than I would normally use. So I got to the Mythe bridge needing a bit of a rest, and stopped for a nut bar, a drink and a couple of photos






Once rested the next destination is Tewkesbury, which is just about waking up, but I turn left for Bredon without actually entering the town. There are now a few more cyclists, but they are all going the other way, maybe they know something I don't.

After Bredon starts the gradual ramp to Overbury, which I take leasurely, and then the quick descent to Beckford, where I take another rest, before heading for the last bit of up for the day, through Ashton Under Hill and up to Kersoe, followed by a swift(ish) descent through Elmley Castle and onto Pershore.

Final stop by the old bridge, and then a slow trundle up Holloway, Wadborough and home.

Happy with the spds, very comfortable shoes, but the pedals will probably need changing soonish for something a bit better quality.

The map


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Sep 2020)

C R said:


> Yesterday's ride
> 
> I finally took the plunge and got myself spd pedals and shoes. I practiced a bit in our street, and didn't feel particularly insecure about unclipping, so I went out with the new system. As I didn't know if I would get on with the system I got cheap single sided pedals and shoes from decathlon. The shoes are very comfortable, but the pedal bearings were too tight, so had to adjust them.
> 
> ...


At our house, we all use Shimano M520 SPD pedals. Never had an issue and we love them (except my wife who refuses to try clipless).


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2020)

First time back here for 6 months: every rider needs re-accreditation and I'm in the first 'guinea pig' group at 6pm.


----------



## gavgav (7 Sep 2020)

Original plan was to head up to Wales, with @Rickshaw Phil for the first few days of my 2 weeks Annual Leave, but it’s been wet and horrid up there today, so we shelved the plan, for a couple of days cycling back at home in Shropshire, instead. I’m still going to get up to Wales later in the week, when the weather looks to be improving.

We’d arranged an afternoon ride and at about 1pm, right on cue, it started to rain! But a check of the rain radar and it appeared to be a narrow band, which indeed had passed through in half an hour and so I did get up to Phil’s just in time for our 2pm start time.

I also dragged the Hybrid out of hibernation, for the first time since early April, to get used to being back on it again, before Wales.

There was a noticeable strong and blustery headwind, but it was fairly mild and I took jacket off at Phil’s, as I’d overheated on the climb to his place. We set off through his village and very unusually were able to cross straight onto the A49, without having to wait at all. It was hard going into the wind, to Condover, Ryton and Longnor.

We paused for a drink, with the view below to Church Stretton, but unfortunately Phil’s bike fell over whilst we were stopped. Luckily no serious damage appeared to have taken place, but still some unwanted scuffs to his new set up 






Arriving at Longnor, we finally turned out of the wind. Someone seems to have damaged the sign post, or maybe the recent storms have?





We cruised nicely to Frodesley and Acton Burnell, with the wind behind us, then turned off to Cound Moor and Harnage. Rather bizarrely we encountered Spider-Man, Paddington Bear and Leery Len, along here  I will let Phil expand on this in his report! Unfortunately, whilst Phil was taking a picture of a stuffed Vicar (yes honestly!!) his bike decided to fall over for a second time and scuffed paint off his frame. It wasn’t Phil’s day!





At Cound we turned back into the Wind again, which had changed direction slightly, as we climbed up to Eaton Mascott, Berrington and King Street, before the final stretch through Betton Abbots and parting ways at the entrance to my housing estate.

23.27 miles at 11.6mph avg. The heavy Hybrid is so slow and feels like a tank, in comparison to my Carbon. I will be glad of it on tomorrow’s ride that Phil is taking me on though!


----------



## C R (7 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> At our house, we all use Shimano M520 SPD pedals. Never had an issue and we love them (except my wife who refuses to try clipless).


I wanted single sided to be able to wear norm shoes as well as spds, and the decathlon single sided were half the price of the Shimano equivalent. The spd mechanism is fine as far as I can tell and they have tension adjustment. The only annoyance was having to adjust the bearings, because they were set too tight from the factory. The bearing cap was impossible to remove without damaging, and getting the cup and cone adjustment in these buggers is an exercise in patience, which I don't have a lot of at the best of times.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Sep 2020)

A ride out with @gavgav today. We did have other plans but a poor weather forecast for the Welsh coast scuppered those so we're doing some local rides instead.

Today was a fairly easy one and used a variation of the Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Berrington route that I do regularly. Gav came up to mine and we set out along the main road to Condover. We didn't have too much traffic on the way to Condover and the road the other side of the village was fairly quiet apart from meeting an artic, a large tractor & trailer then a bus in quick succession where it gets a bit narrow.

A pause for a drink was taken at the Ryton turning. I'd propped up the Raleigh, stepped away to take a photo and there was a crash from behind me as the bike fell over. Had to straighten the left hand brake lever and the new gear shifter is scuffed. Not the end of the world but a bit .

We plodded on into the wind to Longnor but then turned to have it helping and got along well to Acton Burnell, trying to dodge wasps along the way. It seemed as though every inch of hedge has a cloud of the little devils buzzing round. No stings thankfully.

Turning past Concord College the wind continued to help us as we made our way to Cound Moor and along the nice straight here where we found Spiderman stuck in a hedge. We laughed and I took a photo, only to find that turning towards Harnage there were more odd sights so I'm guessing the parish is having a scarecrow festival. Carrying on along this road to Cound we needed to hop onto the side of the road for two more big vehicles - a coach and another articulated lorry - it's certainly the day for them. Another photo stop at Cound resulted in the Raleigh slipping against a wall taking a scrape out of the paint on the right hand seat stay this time. Not my day.

We took the lane through Eaton Mascott to get to Berrington which is as undulating as ever and sandy under wheels in places, though I've seen it worse. The wind had shifted slightly so that it wasn't helping to Weeping Cross as we'd have liked then was against us as we headed for the point where we part company.

My speedo has recorded 23.1 miles at 12.1 mph average.





Second attempt at getting the photo at Ryton.





Spiderman in a hedge near Mosterley..... because that's not strange at all.





Farmer Paddington delivers some firewood at Harnage.





Gav gets to meet Leery Len.


----------



## wafter (7 Sep 2020)

Nice work @C R for not binning it on your maiden(!) clipless voyage!

@gavgav - sucks about Phil's bike.. that would really ruin my day (or week)  At least he was still smiling (assuming that's him in the pics!).


My fast and associated low energy levels continue but I felt the pull of a nice, properly autumn-smelling day earlier so went out for a pootle around town on the Raleigh. In contrast to the 45 miles covered on the Genesis over the past two days this was a lot more sedate; clocking about 12 miles at a monstrous 8.7mph - I think this is actually the slowest recorded ride I've ever done 

It was quite interesting viewing the roads from the perspective of a slower rider; which makes being assertive and mixing with traffic a lot more difficult and IMO furthers the argument for cycle paths that are totally separated from the roads.

I pulled off the tow path at Iffley to overtake some folks (something that didn't happen very often on this ride; usually quite the opposite) which presented a nice semi-autumnal scene:






Coming back through town the aromas wafting from the various fast food outlets were enticing, but I've started seeing some improvements in my allergy symptoms today so I'm resolute to press on for a bit longer, probably without any more rides until I've eaten though..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Sep 2020)

John B and I met up for a flat one. Off through the lanes for Tewkesbury was our start. We took the more traditional route by Bredon to ride around the flanks of Bredon Hill. Then it was cross country for Broadway. We were early for the arranged meet so we jinked around town and climbed to Snowshill. Then lanes took us past Broadway Tower before we descended Fish Hill taking to the cycle path dodge into the top end of Broadway. This is the quiet and most scenic part. Jules H was waiting outside the cafe and Pete M turned up not long after. Much chats later we sped away lead by John and Pete. By Elmley Castle the speed fest had ended and we set to rounding more Bredon Hill flanks as we took the traditional run back. Not too bad a ride out in the flat lands. 70 smiles


----------



## 8mph (7 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's ride, Foggintor Quarry Dartmoor - Ashburton, via "The Abbots Way" total distance 16 miles, time 9 hours.

I'm so glad I talked a friend into coming along for this ride, it started easily enough then the track basically disappeared and took us across miles of open bogland. There was complaining, there was rain, mud, rock, more complaining but eventually, the scenery became too spectacular for whinging and we just had to persevere at a pitiful 1.5mph average. I had a spectacular crash doing just 2mph when failing to mount a clapper bridge and ended up face down, needing assistance to untangle myself from bike and luggage.

After 10 miles cross country, we hit the tarmac for a wonderful 2-mile descent into Buckfastleigh. Today I feel absolutely zonked, not just the legs but *everything! *


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Sep 2020)

Another warm morning but no sunshine although at 8am the weather forecast said it was definitely not going to rain by 9am it changed to definitely was going to rain! Set off to Northwood where the temporary traffic lights are stuck on red again although someone had taped signs on them saying they were stuck no cars coming so carried on through to Hampton Bank, Welshampton turned up to Coptiviney towards Ellesmere but turned up Sandy Lane by the Mere to Trench, down Cae Goody Lane to Elson and into Ellesmere , decided to go through the High Street as I haven’t been there for years and round the one way system towards the marina. Turned off to Lee, Lower Hordley, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields into Baschurch, Eyton, Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton, Loppinton, Wolverley and home. It didn’t rain other than a bit of drizzle but did get a bit windy after I left Ellesmere. 33.8 miles @15.5mph. Not many people out today, normally I see a few cyclists out on a Monday.


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Sep 2020)

Got home and grabbed the CDA to meet Mrs SnG on her commute home, that’s the third one she’s done in the last 7 days, having never commuted before!
I got 3 miles along and she was coming the other way, all dressed up and smiling away to herself. It was good to cycle the last half with her, and her total is now 45 miles commuting!
We have been lucky to move closer to her work ( farther from mine!) and the route is almost traffic free. Her confidence has grown immensely, and she’s now on her bike without any concerns that I’m not with her.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Sep 2020)

Couldn't find your ride yesterday thread so I will post it here. Target was an imperial ton for the monthly challenge . Plotted a route on new roads to me heading to Royal Leamington Spa . Out the door at 0615 and it's a bit chilly still in shorts but arm warmers and a gillet were donned . Anstey ,Desford ,Thurlaston to Sharnford were I picked up the Fosse way and old Roman road and for the next 18 miles I was on a fairly straight rd with hardly on junctions and no big hills so it was like being on a turbo for an hour pedelling with no rest . Finally turned off the Fosse way to Royal Leamington Spa . On to Warwick I had plotted the route without really take notice as to exactly were it went so was pleasantly surprised to get an excellent view of the castle as I crossed the river . Rode right past the castle gates . Found myself on a lovely cycle path as I bypasted 2 busy islands .Next stop was Hatton locks cafe at 50 miles in ,which was quite busy so I had a nice rest while The Latte and sausage bap were consumed .Warming up now so arm warmers and gillet were stashed in my back pockets . Some lovely lanes got me to Kenilworth and another castle not quite as impressive as Warwick but still an interesting building . Meriden the centre of England so the sign says . Over the climb at Hartshill then back in to a familiar route home Market Bosworth ,Desford and for a change this year the legs were still feeling ok so I even added an extra few miles on and home 109 imperial miles in the bag in 5 seconds over 7 hours . 5092ft of uppnes no big climbs just rolling terrain . Really enjoyed the route I will be invading @Milkfloat territory again soon . The ride gave me a new Eddington number of 77


----------



## Mike_P (7 Sep 2020)

Sunday was Metric Century day and an encounter with @Spiderweb territory as the Defy headed initially south east to Wetherby again; same route as last Monday except turned off the A661 passing through a landscape largely awaiting the arrival of autumn colours




to join the route of NCN67 at Follfoot to the approval of the Wahoo whose Komoot sourced route had the NCN followed entirely. Back on the A661 at Spofforth to the Wahoos annoyance and the TTLs had gone in Wetherby. Missed a turning and cycled down a pedestrianised street seemingly lawfully as no signs precluded such.

East to Thorpe Arch where the parallel stretch of NCN665 made the Wahoo briefly happy but then I completely missed the turning south east onto that NCN (absolutely no signs next to the road ) so continued east to Wighill socially distanced behind another cyclist with hoards of cyclists heading west. Reaching a T junction I noticed a low wall ideal for stopping for a snack and thereafter turned south towards Tadcaster




where a set of traffic lights were fortunately on red as I realised I needed to go right, over the River Wharf and passing Cycle Sense and the John Smiths Brewery. Back on a southerly route on the A162 crossing over the A64 and east on the B1223 where the Wahoo returned to a happy state directionally wise.
Across the swing bridge at Cawood and a short distance further the keyboard “K” of Kelfield




where it took me a good few metres to work out the Wahoo was telling me do a U turn. Slightly puzzled I looked up Komoot on my phone and it told me I had no routes planned!

Back tracked over the swing bridge and carried on the B1222 south-east, pausing on a road side bench for a snack, before turning north to Biggin and west, with a spot or two of light rain, to the keyboard “L” of Little Fenton where I was concerned that no name board existed until I spotted an directional sign. Threw byes on “Z” and “X” and northwards quickly reached the “C” of Church Fenton and not your normal crossing lights.




Briefly rejoined the outbound route in reverse before turning off west through Stutton with another bye on “V” to reach the “B” of Bramham where I got confused by the Wahoos directions and the map screen was devoid of any plotted route; transpired I had missed a right turn. Went down a 1 in 9 according to the road sign and ended up doing a big loop south then north and was just about to follow the A168 signs across the A1(M) when I saw another Bramham nameboard ahead but still no joy from the Wahoo, however I did come across the start of a NCN with a familiar number; 67.
Decided to follow the NCN as it was nicely surfaced and remained so as it paralleled the A1(M) and turned away at ninety degrees until it curved slightly and went upgrade with a right angle turn on an unmade gravelly surface – opted for Shanks’s Pony being the safer option. It joined a farm track initially in reasonable condition, bar the fact the bike was in completely the wrong gear for the gradient so it was somewhat a hop along motion until it levelled out and become noticeably pot holed so now a zig zag forward motion. Another right angle turn and a proper surface reappeared and the route returned to parallel the A1(M) to Junction 45 and then followed a routing around the roundabouts, nearly made more entertaining by two cars only just missing each other.




Followed the NCN to Wetherby then through the town to rejoin the NCN along the old railway line to Spofforth with a happy Wahoo again. Took a break by the castle.




Up Haggs Road to annoy the Wahoo again, down and up Rudding Lane and up the A661 briefly which was completely grid locked in the opposite direction by traffic queuing for a recycling site.
66.04 miles / 106.28km @ 13.9mph avg 2592ft climbed and a lot of limited elevation in the middle third of the ride, suspect the slight peaks on the elevation profile for that part are the bridges over the railway lines. Made it home in time to see the last 5km of TDF then it started raining heavily - timed nicely!


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Couldn't find your ride yesterday thread so I will post it here. Target was an imperial ton for the monthly challenge . Plotted a route on new roads to me heading to Royal Leamington Spa . Out the door at 0615 and it's a bit chilly still in shorts but arm warmers and a gillet were donned . Anstey ,Desford ,Thurlaston to Sharnford were I picked up the Fosse way and old Roman road and for the next 18 miles I was on a fairly straight rd with hardly on junctions and no big hills so it was like being on a turbo for an hour pedelling with no rest . Finally turned off the Fosse way to Royal Leamington Spa . On to Warwick I had plotted the route without really take notice as to exactly were it went so was pleasantly surprised to get an excellent view of the castle as I crossed the river . Rode right past the castle gates . Found myself on a lovely cycle path as I bypasted 2 busy islands .Next stop was Hatton locks cafe at 50 miles in ,which was quite busy so I had a nice rest while The Latte and sausage bap were consumed .Warming up now so arm warmers and gillet were stashed in my back pockets . Some lovely lanes got me to Kenilworth and another castle not quite as impressive as Warwick but still an interesting building . Meriden the centre of England so the sign says . Over the climb at Hartshill then back in to a familiar route home Market Bosworth ,Desford and for a change this year the legs were still feeling ok so I even added an extra few miles on and home 109 imperial miles in the bag in 5 seconds over 7 hours . 5092ft of uppnes no big climbs just rolling terrain . Really enjoyed the route I will be invading @Milkfloat territory again soon . The ride gave me a new Eddington number of 77


Next time give me a heads up and if you fancy a wingman for a while I will join you, failing that I can let you know about some must ride roads.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2020)

On the commute from work, with some firewood (leftovers from making toy boats, of all things) and two nice recycled wine boxes to store it in next to the wood burning stove.


----------



## Old jon (8 Sep 2020)

This is proper, a grey breezy morning for me to go on a bike ride. The geared bike today, I think the two should mostly be ridden alternately. But jumping ahead a bit I had a call from Spa just after I reached home. Pick up my new bike tomorrow. Oh yes please!

Return to the beginning. Having been asked where I was riding, before setting off, it was easy to just follow the mental list of places to ride through. Oakwood and its stolen clock first. Used to belong to Kirkgate Market, that clock. Along the Wetherby Road and up Boot Hill, then a left onto Whin Moor Lane. Shadwell and Slaid Hill are next and Wigton Lane (?) to Alwoodley Gates. A very unofficial right turn there, you know, go straight on, U and turn left from the other side of the lights.

Ride the bridleway to Eccup reservoir, straight ish on to Eccup. Turn right to go to Weardley and by the end of Rawden Hill find the road is closed. Rawden Hill takes me to the A659 anyway. Rode back along that and at the other end of the road through Weardley saw that telegraph poles were being replaced. Or maybe it’s a new installation, 1926 telegraphy reaches Weardley?

Back to the A61 at Harewood Bridge, cross the Wharfe and carry on to the right turn to Kirkby Overblow. This road is a bit up and down, said my legs, and it continues undulating all the way to the village of Sicklinghall.



Which is mostly downhill. But after leaving the village, you’ve guessed, up and down we go. Carry on to Wetherby, ride back across the Wharfe and along the A58 to the bottom of Jewitt Lane in Collingham. And up. After breath returns an easy pedal to East Rigton, keep going and then down Milner Lane into Thorner. Because I wanted to ride out of there up Sandhills. And easy then, turn right to return to the A58, really whizzz down that ‘orrible ‘ill and back across town goes I. Forty two miles since the last time I saw my front door, and oh aye! The elevation plot puts me under water again, 18 feet below sea level. Just as I left Wetherby. Glad the tide was out. Had to smile though, 2400 feet of climbing, above sea level. Great ride.

From above . . .






and from the side,


----------



## DCBassman (8 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's ride. So wired about discovering further nice things about the Revell mixte, I forgot to write it up...
Usual NCN27 route, took it as far as Cann Viaduct to ensure I did over 2o miles.
Bike is still silky, can't quite get over it. Beginning to think the bearings must have been a bit tight on the old wheels!
Will check, as I intend to fit them, probably temporarily given the sparse remaining braking thickness, to the Revell.
Quite busy again, however, the low average is a result of a MMR glitch, which told me I'd done 16.82 miles every two minutes from when I'd done 16.82 miles until I got home, then woke up. Annoying. 
Was stopped in Tavistock Meadows by a couple from Brixham scouting out that section of 27. They've sold their Speshes and gone e-bike, and want to try 'em out on the route.
Actually got wet on this ride, intermittent mizzle here and there. Oh well, made it easier to wipe the mud off!


----------



## gavgav (8 Sep 2020)

Second ride of the week with @Rickshaw Phil and some new territory, along with big hills!! Set out to meet Phil, down in Meole and first thing I noticed was that it was warm but extremely windy, to the point that I was struggling to get above about 7 or 8 mph, on the flat!

Met Phil and we continued through Nobold, Hook-a-Gate, Annscroft, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. Nothing particularly to mention along there, other than the headwind, which had been in our faces for 10 miles and made it very hard going.

From Minsterley, we joined the new territory, for me, to Plox Green and then began the steep climbing up to Snailbeach. At least we’d turned out of the wind, mostly and got into a decent climbing rhythm. We paused and admired the first of some lovely views we would be seeing today.










The climbing continued, up through Stiperstones village, Pennerley and The Bog (yes that is it’s name!) until we reached the lower slopes of The Stiperstones Hill, itself and views to the Devil’s Chair, on the summit, plus Corndon Hill to our right. We could see a shower over that direction, but it missed us.










We kept climbing and eventually arrived at the road summit, just over 1400 feet and paused for photos, plus a lunch stop in the car park where you can walk from, to the Devil’s Chair.




















We then enjoyed the pass over the top of the hill and a fast steep descent down to Ratlinghope and our pub stop at The Bridges. We arrived bang on opening time, at 12pm and sat outside enjoying Three Tuns Beer (XXX for me and Cleric’s Cure for Phil). So nice to be able to stop for a pint on a ride, again.....make the most of it whilst we can!











The legs were pretty stiff by now, as we set off again, in the direction of The Longmynd and some more serious climbing. I must admit I was flagging a bit by now and it felt harder work getting up onto the Mynd and to High Park, before an exhilarating fast descent to Leebotwood.

The short section on the A49 was fine and from there it was a general downward trend, thankfully, to Longnor, where we stopped and realised there was no longer a breath of wind, typical when it should have been helping now!! It had also gone really warm and muggy, but some nice sunshine.

The final stint was to Ryton, Condover, Betton Abbots and home.

A very tough but extremely enjoyable ride, other than that wind for the first part.

36.95 miles, with 2789ft of climbing and a snails pace 9.6mph avg.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (8 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> This mornings ride was eventful!
> Last time I fell off was in York around 2003.
> So, its my birthday, and I fell off.
> No harm done, wrist hurts a bit though, so heres the culprit...
> ...


Not that far from me , I’ve walked a bit around there never cycled


----------



## Shropshire65LW (8 Sep 2020)

Few more new lanes I explored on my door step , a quiet day not many about , head wind all the way not


























sure how that can happen , but enjoyable
few buzzards about and what looked like a flash of a stoat not very over you see them
I stop to take a couple of pics , looks like a wall but it’s actually the remains of a old railway bridge
I believe it stop being used in 1967 but Im sure that bridge was up in the 80s a new bypass to the village has been built now so it’s a quietish stretch of road throu the village


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Sep 2020)

Shropshire65LW said:


> Not that far from me , I’ve walked a bit around there never cycled


Lucky you! I think its a beautiful area, the Dee is well, a bit dull in Chester where I live (many would disagree!) but from Bangor across to the aqueduct and on to Llangollen its stunning, reminds me of a nice holiday in the Aude region of France 5 years ago, heres a couple more from last ride there in June


----------



## Mark pallister (9 Sep 2020)

Windy but very warm up the Northumberland coast and back home over the fields 
we won’t get many more days like this


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Sep 2020)

Gav's already beaten me to it, but here's my take on our ride yesterday:

It was downhill with a great tailwind on the way to our meeting point so I arrived slightly early and tinkered with the back brake to try and stop it squealing (it worked for a while) until Gav arrived. We then set off heading through Hook a Gate, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley, having to push against the wind for most of it. The wind was a pain but the drivers were good today and all gave reasonably good passes.

After turning off at Plox Green the proper climbing begins but the hedges were sheltering us from the wind as far as Snailbeach and it was more of a crosswind on the open sections. My suggestion of a detour further up the hill to see the old lead mine was met with a polite but firm "No".

Carrying on up the valley, the steeper climbs at Stiperstones village and Tankerville were despatched without drama, then turning a corner in Pennerley the gradient eases and the countryside looks much more wild and exposed. A last climb from The Bog to the summit of this bit of road brought some far reaching and impressive views. We had a break at the car park for the Stiperstones and an early lunch. We said hello to the rider who turned up on a very flash bike shortly after us but he didn't want to know and picked a spot across the car park from us for his snack. Meh.

Descending to Bridges is fun at the best of times but with the warm day and now having a tailwind it made it great. My back brake had started to screech again during the ride and was now creating a real racket each time I needed to brake firmly. On the plus side, Gav said he knew he hadn't lost me and I didn't need to use the bell to warn the sheep out of the way.

We had our first pub stop on a ride since before the lockdown in March (took a moment to remember whose round it was) and the beer felt well earned after all the climbing. There was more climbing to come as I'd suggested heading back via Robin Hood's Butts (yes, that's a real place name) and High Park. Ducks in the road was an obstacle near the YHA, then we found the legs weren't keen on climbing over the hill to Ratlinghope. It's a long steady climb from there to Darnford and the final push up onto Wild Moor turned out to be into the wind which wasn't helpful at all and made things slow. After a pause we made it onto the top, enjoying the views before enjoying roughly three miles and 1000 feet of descent to Leebotwood (accompanied by the sound of brakes).

If the forecast wind had continued we should have had it helping us most of the way back, however we found almost a dead calm when taking a break at Longnor. We did have help from the gradient, which is mostly downhill from here to Shrewsbury but there were still a couple of small climbs to tackle on the way to Weeping Cross which were tougher than they usually would be. Parting from Gav I headed for home to find a strengthening headwind - bah!

A great ride in good company and Chapeau to @gavgav for tackling a seriously hilly route on a heavy bike.

39.5 miles at 10 mph average. Didn't drop the bike this time and managed to avoid the many wasps. I replaced the brake blocks when I got back.





Gav at a drink stop near Plealey.





At Snailbeach. We were luck with the weather as the rain over there missed us.





Capturing the view back down the valley near Tankerville.





The Stiperstones





The Horseshoe at the Bridges.





Climbing onto Wild Moor.





At Wildmoor Pool





About to descend through High Park


----------



## wafter (9 Sep 2020)

By yesterday morning I was missing food (really the otherwise familar pleasure of eating rather than any physical hunger) so the fast was broken after 4.5 days with some of the fruits of the last egg-run. The eggs were suitably enormous, both double yolkers and unsurprisingly tasted absolutely delicious.

A trip to the Tesco on the other side of town to score some promotionally-priced greek yoghurt seemed like a worthy excuse to get out, so off I pootled on the Raleigh. The weather was absolutely fantastic; wonderfully sunny but comfortably cool with manageable humidity. My warm, fuzzy, psychedelic Boards of Canada soundtrack perfectly suited the glorious weather and my much-improved mood post-fast as I meandered on my way along the tow path 

The bike outside the pub at Sandford on Thames Lock, where I stopped to tie my shoe laces (and also change the album that conveniently reached its end just as I stopped):






I stopped to "rescue" a bee from the road in littlemore (it seemed a bit reluctant perhaps because of the warm tarmac, but would likely have got squashed if left). Reached Tesco (having suffered the crap excuse for a cycle path en-route ), got the yoghurt and scored some smugness points by resisting all the allergen-packed / high carb munchie food on offer and grabbing some crisps from a high shelf for a woman in a wheelchair...

Back to the bike and serendipity struck once more as the album again needed changing just before I got back on. Back through Blackbird Leys and into town; depressed by the amount of traffic congestion (exacerbated by the perpetual roadworks) but also enthused by my ability to effortlessly waft past all the muppets in their tin cages, and encouraged by the massive swarm of cyclists I met waiting at the temporary traffic lights on the High St; the organised chaos that ensured when the lights changed reminding me of being in Holland 

Stopped at Waitrose for some other bits / hunt for bargains which proved unexpectfully fruitful - the headline score being a whole basted chicken breast (both sides) reduced from about £6 to £1.19, so that was dinner sorted (and lunch today in salad form, shortly!). Ended up buying a bit too much but was once more bailed out by my panier rack - I think reaching its current zenith in accommodating said chicken breast, 30 fish fingers, a bag of salad and my lock; allowing me to get home without having to carry anything manually or dangle owt off the bars 






I'm seriously impressed by the functionality of the rack and am considering getting a set of bags as I suspect this would expand the bikes capacity by a factor of 3-4.

That ride was about 17 miles at a little over 10mph; still slow due to low energy levels but quicker and less restrictive than that of the previous day.

After dinner I set out once more to the other side of town to see some mates; again really content; just glad to be able to casually ride through this great city in such nice weather with a fantastic rolling Jungle soundtrack. Had a nice time sat outside at the pub and was again really enthused to see that nearly everyone in our group (who aren't all keen recreational cyclists) had ridden; the only two who abstained living only a few hundred yards around the corner.

As the day had worn on my energy levels had improved and I gave the bike some stick on the way home through the cool evening air, which felt great 

All in all about about 25 miles on the Raleigh and a much-needed really pleasant day


----------



## Old jon (9 Sep 2020)

Weather? Who cares? New bike time, so take a train to Starbeck, walk around a few corners and there is Spa.

No particular route in mind, turn left for Knaresborough. Cross the River Nidd and carry straight on towards Boroughbridge. Which is a road that I was once familiar with, but it has changed. The village names are the same though, which helps. I was looking for the A168, saw a sign for Green Hammerton and memory said ‘go that way’. So I did, and added quite a distance to my original intentions.

Although I eventually saw a junction to the right, for Whixley. Just the way I remembered it, so I was on the road I wanted. Bottom of the hill out of Whixley was the sign, Green Hammerton. And Cattal. Yup, memory still works, roughly. Knowing I should be riding with the sun in my eyes works better. Riding on west, towards Hunsingore and Walshford, somewhere along there I crossed the Nidd again and found the real A168 as well. Only to leave it to ride to and through North Deighton, on the way to Kirk Deighton and Wetherby.

Weariness was setting in, decided to ride the A58 all the way back to Leeds. Then reached Collingham and an immense traffic jam. OK, I got the message, climb Jewitt Lane for the second time in two days. The Spa has lower gearing than the Bob Jackson. I doubt I could call the ascent a romp, but it went well. So, just like yesterday, back through Thorner, Sandhills and the A58 to town.

The Spa? First impressions are very good. No gremlins in its first forty miles. Wider tyres soften road clatter, the bike steers briskly and stops well. Accurate gear change, maybe noisier than the Jacko, or maybe because I had my hearing aids in . . .

Big grin time when home was reached, I was ready for that shower. Two thousand feet in the direction of up and a lot of below sea level in there. That cannot have helped the breathing. A really good introduction to the bike though.

The tracks of my new wheels


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Sep 2020)

Late start today as damp and grey had to be avoided. By chance I met John B at Leigh Sinton so we teamed up for the lanes to Longley Green, Coddington and Munsley. At Trumpet John headed off for Ledbury while I headed for the Marcles. Above Canwood I had to pause as a tree was about to be felled. They stopped work for me. The conifers are being cropped now so the views were opening up. Plenty of logs were piled up. Woolhope came and I headed for the stepped climb to the ridge. The light was lovely and views very clear. It was time to drop away to Much Marcle and take the standard run back. Lovely wee outing on a lovely afternoon. 56 smiles


----------



## Donger (9 Sep 2020)

A pleasant spin out with Claire and @Dark46 tonight. Just the usual ride out to Arlingham and back through the Severnside villages, but great company and lovely bright weather made it a pleasure. The new chain that I fitted the other day was wonderfully smooth and quiet .... except when starting off under load, when loud rasping chain-slipping spoilt things a little. Funny, I always seem to find that happens for the first few hundred miles on a new chain. So long as I remember to pull away from junctions in the middle ring on the front and a largish sprocket on the cassette it isn't really an issue.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2020)

Having missed only my second day since March commuting from working at home, made up for it with wonderful ride in the evening sun. One of those rides where the scenery zips past and even if you're gasping like an asthmatic hippo up the hills, they're still fun.

First the ascent of Blaze Hill, then onwards further up and over to Lamaload reservoir.






It looks, and is, idyllic, save for the 20% ramp which announces the start of the climb up the the Cat and Fiddle road:

https://veloviewer.com/segment/6152673

Eventually made the summit:





and enjoyed a sunny but relatively slow descent into a stiff headwind.

40k, 700m climbing, and a perfect evening ride.


----------



## Colin Grigson (10 Sep 2020)

My very first 100km ride today exactly 3 months after starting cycling again ... it was a little windy so a bit of perseverance was called for in one direction. I had read that cracking the hundred is mainly in the mind but I felt it most in the bottom, legs and lungs . I can’t believe how drained I feel now - I’ll have a couple of days out of the saddle I think. Time was 3hours and 31mins for just over 101km which I’m more than happy with.... nearly 18mph.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2020)

Colin Grigson said:


> Time was 3hours and 31mins for just over 101km which I’m more than happy with.... nearly 18mph.



You should be: usually takes me twice that.

Have a good rest...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Sep 2020)

I was supposed to be gardening this morning but that got called off unexpectedly so I took the chance to get a bonus ride in. The Galaxy hasn't been out for a while so I took that and went round my usual Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Berrington route.

Conditions were overcast with a light wind and it felt cool at the start but just pleasant once I got warmed up after a mile or so. Not much traffic once away from the main roads and I got along fairly well but was finding the legs still a little lethargic after the hilly ride a couple of days ago. They did start to loosen up as I went round. Having got used to the Raleigh in its new drop-bar guise I was finding I wanted to stretch out a little more on this bike. Probably time to think about fitting the 100mm stem that I didn't like when I first got the bike (I was new to drop bars then and found it too much of a reach)

As I worked my way through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Harnage the ride was nicely uneventful and even the wasps seemed to have mostly stayed in this morning. The Union Jack was flag of the day at Cound. As I headed for Cross Houses I found an unexpected blockage just 100 yards from my next junction in the form of a lorry delivering concrete blocks. With the stabilising legs out it was completely filling the lane and I was just thinking I'd have to turn back and add about three miles going round when one of the guys with the vehicle noticed me and beckoned me through. By clambering up on the verge there was just enough room.

The A458 was surprisingly quiet so I stuck with it into Cross Houses. Only a couple of vehicles overtook, one of which was an artic which gave enough space then pulled away relatively slowly from the next traffic island meaning I got the benefit of the slipstream and was doing 20mph up the hill when I reached the turn off for Berrington.

After Condover I found the energy in the legs that I'd been lacking earlier so got a good run up to the main road (cruising at over 20) then had to wait ages for a gap in the traffic to join the A49. I added a loop round the village to finish off which ended up more meandering than usual after finding an unexpected set of temporary traffic lights.

24.1 miles at 15.3 mph average. To be honest I'd expected the average speed to be higher than that.





Today's view to the Wrekin from near Acton Burnell.





Bit of an obstacle on the way to Cross Houses.


----------



## Mike_P (10 Sep 2020)

The Ebike had a new way of earning its keep today by making its debut on work related property visits - figured I had too many back terraces to visit which would have involved a lot of walking from and to the car possibly parked in the only available space some distance away. 9.52 miles with 770ft of up and two ebike KOMs throw in - undoubtedly the most enjoyable bit of work this week


----------



## Littgull (11 Sep 2020)

Yesterday I took advantage of a dry day with a very light westerly wind to complete my 12th imperial century of the year. It was quite a fresh day with a distinct autumn nip in the air so I wore my thin jacket for the first few hours. My route out from and back to Littleborough included Newhey, Uppermill, Stalybridge, Hyde, Romiley, Marple, Hazel Grove, Wilmslow, Lower Peover, Plumley, Rixton, Lymm, Irlam, Astley, Bolton, Bury and Rochdale. So it was a mix of Saddleworth, Cheshire and Greater Manchester.A very enjoyable day out on the bike.
Here are a few pics....

Canal towpath and tunnel near Marple




Lunch stop at Lower Peover




Bikers Church at Rixton, Cheshire


----------



## wafter (11 Sep 2020)

Nice work folks - some grand photos again in this thread and I'm liking the amount of steel on show 


Yesterday was supposed to be an early, shortish, fasted trip to Whittenham Clumps to enjoy the lovely weather and my (for the moment at least) much improved mental outlook.

Sadly the reality proved less idyllic; leaving later than planned and getting repeatedly, hopelessly lost in Didcot / the local expansive waste management site (thanks to the atrociously laid out / signposted cycle infrastructure in one spot; which otherwise isn't too bad in the town).

Thanks to this and to a lesser extent some fannying about earlier / various compounding navigational errors on my part I never made it to the clumps; having to abort early in order to meet a mate at the pub. As I headed back toward the city my plan gradually changed from "home, shower, eat, walk to pub" to "straight to pub!" grabbing a scotch egg and a packet of pork scratchings at the local butchers to serve as a welcome 16:30 breakfast 

While the weather and scenary were great (mundane industrial estates and stinking recycling centre of Didcot notwithstanding) the ride was spoiled by the frustration of getting trapped in the town (one of he escape roads was found to be closed too, causing more issues), failing to reach my intended destination and the mounting pressure of getting back on time / sub-optimal situation of having to sit outside the pub in my scant cycling gear..

On the up side I did ride through Bagley wood again near the beginning of the ride (which as always was fantastically tranquil and beautifully lit) and I took the proper camera so got some photos too. I think I've scored some more desktop wallpaper, even if the associated ride is one to forget!


Some lesser-spotted proper gravel on Chiswell Lane (looks more grim than it was thanks to shooting into the sun and under-exposing to get most of the sky in). IMO the Genesis excels on terrain like this..








The beginning of the ascent towards the Boar's Hill Scout camp, which tops out at about 9.5%:







Bagley Wood:







Love this shot - the light was perfect. Once tweaked might get it printed on a canvas. This is just the sort of propaganda posted by many on here that furthered my yearning for a gravel bike and I'm not at all disappointed by the reality of the additional areas it allows me to explore 😊












As close as I managed to get to the clumps!







Finally the view looking back down my ascent towards the Whittenhams. After this I had to buckle down and get my arse in gear to meet my prior appointment!






Haven't uploaded the ride yet but from memory it was about 46 miles at 12.5mph; ironically further as a result of my effort to cut it short than it would have been had I just taken the regular route there. Was a good bit of mixed riding though and burned a decent amount of energy, which along with my low carb intake yesterday is serving to keep my post-fast weight nailed down nicely to an all time low so I can't complain too much.

Totting it up in bed last night I reckon I've done about 125 miles in the last week (both on the CdF and Raleigh about town) so not a bad effort by my standards I guess. My arse is bloody sore again though


----------



## Old jon (11 Sep 2020)

There was some blue in the sky, I am sure. But when I looked again it had gone. I was going for a ride anyway, to Naburn. Thought I should show my face at a family gathering at the marina there.

A bit of breeze blowing that seemed to be from the usual direction. Down to Holbeck, out on Great Wilson Street and turn left towards Leeds Bridge. A sort of shortcut to the Armouries and the path along the river to Woodlesford. After passing Thwaite’s Mill there was a lot of leaf fall around. That bit is trees both sides, so maybe not surprising. Cross the canal on the bridge with the flight of steps on the far side, loads of fun.

At Woodlesford back on the road and ride through Swillington to Garforth and its cliff. That’s the last of the uphill for quite a while. And the bike seemed to be flying along very easily indeed. I fooled myself into thinking it was a cross wind. Along the A63 for a fair old distance and then turn left onto the B1222. As far as navigation is concerned, the ride needs no more, this road goes to Sherburn. And Cawood. And Naburn. Other villages too, and thankfully not in a straight line.

As was evident after sandwiches and cups of various. Flying along no longer applies, this was a wind in my face and the land is flat all the way back to Garforth. Nothing to hinder the wind. Thoughts of extending the ride were blown away, I sat on the saddle and explored the lower gears. On the middle chainring even, and I guess, I need the exercise so should stop grumbling.

There is some harvesting going on, judging by the number of gigantic vehicles I saw. All sorts of traction arrangements, and spouts and blades and tines and discs scattered liberally everywhere. Imagine what the dashboard looks like. So, back the way I came, at Woodlesford I met another couple of riders, he was riding a Spa tourer, considerably older than mine. Told me he had ridden it in the Hebrides, I would have liked to have heard more, but they were going downriver, I was going up.

And upstream was a very quiet stretch of Trans Pennine Trail. That flight of steps was slowly ascended and then it is easy going all the way back to where I started. Sixty miles and over two thousand feet up made me smile, and a shower took away the fatigue. Cannot be bad!

Out and back in one trace






All above sea level for a change


----------



## ianbarton (11 Sep 2020)

Another loop through Wem, with a compulsory cafe stop. Quite windy on the way out, but it was a big help on the homeward loop. In fact, it was so good that I achieved a maximum speed of 548km/h! I suspect that this was because the Elemnt lost signal in the cafe and I noticed it struggling to give me a speed reading for a few miles. However, the GPS track is correct. Maybe next time I'll break the sound barrier!


----------



## Colin Grigson (12 Sep 2020)

Fastest ride for me so far today, this follows my furthest ride so far earlier this week - what a great week . Nearly 60km next to The Danube at an average 31.4kmh / 19.5 mph. It was lovely out there early morning. If the conditions allow (no wind) I’d love to crack 20mph this year before winter arrives.
I hope everyone else is having fun !.


----------



## delb0y (12 Sep 2020)

Short ride round the lanes. 10 miles or so. I've come to realise that it hasn't been lockdown, but rather losing the dog and the two walks a day that we used to go on, that has done for my fitness. It's not just the not going on the walks, but I'm sat down on the sofa instead - so a double whammy, less exercise, more sitting down. Need to do something!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's Ride which I've called "3 Devils"

An early morning start got me to the meet with Andy G. We were soon under way taking the lovely ride up by the Elan Valley reservoirs. They are all now full and excess water is bringing the river back to life. What a difference from our last passage just a week or so ago. It made a change to ride upward and the views are maybe better, certainly different as the water is on the visible left. The mountain road was it's usual wonderfulness with this "reverse" direction giving a new experience. We had to tough out a strong headwind over the moors and the valley road to Cwmystwyth was tough due to the funneling effect. Beyond Cwmystwyth we climbed to the Devil's Arch. The first of our devils. Devil's Bridge (number 2) is at the bottom of the descent so we decided to take advantage of the Woodlands cafe with 25 miles in our legs. The next section was to be a bit of unknown territory. We took to some lovely empty lanes away from the obvious B road which took us on a rolling up and down route with views to the Welsh Mountains and the lower valley in which a large marsh was designated as a nature reserve. Tregaron is where a bunch of roads meet. It's a strange wee town and doesn't seem to have many facilities. So now we were beginning the mountain road but before too long we spied a spot for our picnic lunch. Some little feathered friends teased us with calls and brief sightings in the trees. Lunch for them too. We now climbed upward. some long sections of up were dealt with in the appropriately slow fashion. At the top of one pull the view showed a track heading off into the hills, a road heading for Lynne Briane and a big climb over a mountain shoulder. That was our way (of course). We were now approaching the Devil's Staircase (number 3). There are a sequence of 25% climbs with some superb views. I'm pleased to say we both managed to climb the 25%'ers. Being and ancient mountain goat I have a 1:0.75 gear available. Andy has 1:1. I'd been over this road in the opposite direction many years ago and it was these 25% hills which had stuck in my mind. Much of the scenery has changed as forests had been felled and in some cases replanted. At Abergwesyn we had conquered the staircase and it was a pleasant ride to Beulah. Road choices run out here so we must take to a wide road with a B designation. Sometimes B roads are quite quiet but not this one. Furthermore it had not been graded so progress was slow with an up and down series of longish 10%'ers. I do like to get my big roads done quickly but this 8 miles was not easy, At Newbridge-on-Wye we took to an A road. Again trafficked as might be expected but at least it was a faster ride on good tarmac and little opposition from gradient. I'd spotted a lane a few miles along here so we got off the A road over the only bridge in the valley and took to a very pleasant run with some steep little ups back to the Elan valley and the well known run back to Rhayader. So 2 mountain roads conquered and 3 Devils exorcised it was time to load up for the drive home. 80 smiles and nearly 8600 feet of ups (and downs).


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Sep 2020)

More pics


----------



## gavgav (12 Sep 2020)

Just a short ride, to drop something off with @Rickshaw Phil and a bit of a loop around his village, then through Reabrook, Monkmoor and Sutton Farm, to add a bit of mileage. Very strong gusty winds again.
9.6 miles at 12.0mph avg.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Sep 2020)

The dancing trees outside indicated 50 miles on the Defy today would be something too much of a toil so that knocked on the head in order to resolve quickly the need to go to Sainsburys by Monday.

Decided to go the long way round and immediately struck an ebike KOM on the “Worlds Full Climb” (Cornwall Road and Harlow Moor Road), with no TTLs on it for once although a set immediately afterwards.

Managed to get this route right for once with an easy left turn on immediate right turn off the A61, and on the bridleway all dogs were well behaved but yet again the gate on showground hill was locked. Someone had a least cut back the hedgerow making use of the foot/bike bypass easier as it was getting a bit dicey with the angle of the wheels on the cattle grid immediately beyond.

For the return then another indirect route pass the queuing cars for the recycling site and on a cycle way through a park, up to Forest Lane Head and along the old railway line to the suburban part of Bilton Lane. Thoughts of heading west on the A59 were scuppered by the headwind and a westerly route taken in steps south and north in-between.

Result was the ebike has been out everyday this week with a grand total of 3105ft climbed in 44 miles.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2020)

Not what I'd wanted today but 7 or so, Mrs Oldhippy wanted to get out and the disability limits how far and where. But nice ride out in nearby countryside.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Sep 2020)

Bit of a strange one for me -- I was out doing some laps of regents park and i came across an older geezer that gave me the impression that he was there just to set a steady pace and get some laps in like myself. There was no verbal or non verbal communication between us, There was no eye contact either. We just fell together in a chain gang taking turns to pull each other around the park. The only communication between either of us was when we were signalling to turn left. 

We were both there at the right place at the right time


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Sep 2020)

Wonderful 40 miles on the tandem in soft afternoon autumnal sunshine.

A rolling start, then a proper test of the new lower gearing on the climb of Bosley Cloud. After recovery from much gasping and near collapse, the view of the Peak District from the top could be properly appreciated:






From the Cloud, the descent to Congleton is magnificent, long, fast but safe and the view stretches from the Long Mynd through the whole of Cheshire with Welsh mountains behind. At 40mph, taking a picture wasn't an option though...

In order to bypass Congleton, the route takes you past the Egerton Arms in Astbury. It would have been rude not to stop...

From there it's flat pretty much the whole way. Jodrell Bank glowing in the light and nothing too strenuous from legs scrambled on the earlier climbs. Perfect.


----------



## Glow worm (12 Sep 2020)

A nice easy 20 mile ride here today back in Norfolk.





First off through Burnham Thorpe. Lord Nelson’s village. I think his father was vicar at this church.





On through the Holkham estate. This is the route towards Wells from Holkham Hall.






Wells was a bit busy so headed out to the beach/ woods.
The pine woods of Holkham are idyllic. Treecreepers and Goldcrests everywhere.






I then headed back south inland along the long track to New Holkham though this is the view back north toward the sea and ultimately I guess Norway, a place which as a kid here I'd always hoped, optimistically, I'd be able to see from here.





Then on back through the Triumphal Arch. It’s available as a holiday let- looks fab. Just £900 ish per week: https://www.norfolkcottages.co.uk/north-norfolk-coast-cottages/holkham/1941-the-triumphal-arch

A v pleasant couple of hours in the saddle here in bootiful Norfolk.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> A nice xc Route around some of the cycle paths in the north east
> up the derwent walk then down the c to c route through beamish to roker
> then straight up the coast to Jarrow and through the ped x tunnel home
> nippy start but soon warmed up



@Mark pallister 

Any reason why you appear to have jumped north after the ped tunnel to go straight towards Wallsend High Street rather than take NCN 72 Hadrian's Way?

Let me guess, extra miles for a metric century, plus the riverside track along that stretch is messy with lots of junctions and bike restrictions.


----------



## Mark pallister (13 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> @Mark pallister
> 
> Any reason why you appear to have jumped north after the ped tunnel to go straight towards Wallsend High Street rather than take NCN 72 Hadrian's Way?
> 
> Let me guess, extra miles for a metric century, plus the riverside track along that stretch is messy with lots of junctions and bike restrictions.


Nope it’s where I live 
And couldn’t give a toss about a metric century 
I live in Britain so use miles 😂


----------



## derrick (13 Sep 2020)

Cambridge and back, wife out on her first ride on her new bike. We took a couple of slower riders for there first 100 mile ride. So it was a lazy ride for a couple of us. Stopped for a beer on the way back. A very nice easy pleasant ride.

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/Zpq9iKA5J9


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Nope it’s where I live
> And couldn’t give a toss about a metric century
> I live in Britain so use miles 😂



Is there any sign of the opening of the new more cycle friendly lift at the ped tunnel?

The existing one is a bit of a squeeze with my lumpy ebike, particularly if I'm with a chum.

That, and I do fancy a go on the new one, which for the benefit of out of area readers is a funicular-style glass box.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Sep 2020)

I rode the Harford loop today. Plenty of hills to contend with, and as I’ve not been out for a week or so it felt a touch lumpy!

25 miles.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2020)

Sunday club ride
not feeling it today after being on night shift this week so i was struggling for the last 10 miles .
Went to the Bosworth battlefield visistor centre as it was open this week for the 1st time since lockdown .


----------



## Mike_P (13 Sep 2020)

What is it with the wind this year - stronger today than yesterday so if the ebike could talk;
EB - Off to Sainsburys again?
Me - No
EB - Oh!.....Not been along here before... Ah! Morrisons then?
Me - No
EB - Oh!....Must be Lidl then
Me - Yes
EB - Through Calcutt and along Abbey Road I presume
Me - Yes and No, not Abbey Road, up Briggate
EB - Gulp
Me - I did charge your battery up
EB - Even so

So largely a repeat of yesterdays ride as far as the showground with a second clipped off yesterdays ebike KOM on "Worlds Full Climb", albeit still 38 seconds slower than a bike powered by Tom Pidcock.
Turned north at the showground and then north east to Calcutt , down Blands Hill over the Nidd on Low Bridge and up Briggate. Resorted to Shanks's Pony pass some TTLs close to Lidl
On the return avoided them before heading across the Nidd again, this time on High Bridge and up the hill on the A59. Turned off to join the rural part of Bilton Lane.
As I hit suburbia I turned off as the headwind was definitely worse than yesterday to take an indirect route with some shelter. Resulted in my usual errors of missing a right turn with subsequent U turn and trying to turn right onto a busy A road for a left off it when turning left and right off would have been simpler. 15.83 miles with 1340ft up.
Combined ebike outings since Monday;


----------



## Mark pallister (13 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Is there any sign of the opening of the new more cycle friendly lift at the ped tunnel?
> 
> The existing one is a bit of a squeeze with my lumpy ebike, particularly if I'm with a chum.
> 
> That, and I do fancy a go on the new one, which for the benefit of out of area readers is a funicular-style glass box.


Didn’t know they were fitting a new lift ?
the escalators are still not repaired I’ve always just used them with the bike


----------



## JPBoothy (13 Sep 2020)

A quiet 'trundle' with 3 others to a Cafe in Neston (Wirral) this morning. Lovely weather, a bacon butty a coffee and a good chat. Isn't that what cyclings about


----------



## ianbarton (13 Sep 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 546848


I love those country lanes, which are presumably originally cart tracks so deeply eroded and covered with shady hedges that have grown into trees. A good respite on the hills on a hot sunny day.


----------



## Donger (13 Sep 2020)

Another great club social ride today. 42.2 miles for me, out to Berkeley then across to the Cotswold escarpment for the only climb through Stinchcombe to the "Leaf and Ground" cafe at Dursley. This was a new cafe for us to try out, and we were all quite impressed. Not many outdoor seats available, but a big long Cotswold stone wall made for adequate seating.

Sadly one of our number had to abandon on arrival at the cafe due to somehow wedging his chain between the small chainring and the frame, mangling his chain in the process. We left him at the cafe with lovely sunshine and far reaching views to the River Severn. There are worse places to break down and wait while your wife comes to fetch you in the recovery vehicle.

We really enjoyed a new and very rural descent past Cam that avoided Cam Pitch and gave more views of the Severn, before speeding home via Frocester and Whitminster. Great company, great scenery, quiet lanes. It's what it's all about for me. Loved it.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2020)

Finally made it, 100km.

Metric... thingy... Ton.

Hooray.

Bike filthy.

Rider worse.

Details later...

Much, much later...


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2020)

Mark pallister said:


> Didn’t know they were fitting a new lift ?
> the escalators are still not repaired I’ve always just used them with the bike



Last time I was there you could see the glass box at the top of the escalators on the south side.

It had bits of construction type stuff inside it.

It's years behind schedule - like everything with that tunnel renovation.


----------



## geocycle (13 Sep 2020)

Very windy but decided to go for it. Forecast was better for Bowland than the Dales so headed south east. Did 52 miles with 1400m of climbing. Steady climb over the trough of Bowland then down to Dunsop Bridge, was going to stop but the cafe was reduced to just a take away cabin with big queue. Carried on to Newton, then SW over Newton fell which was bigger, steeper (24% in places) and windier than anticipated. Just made it without stopping! Then down to Chipping to find my usual cafe closed and for sale, fortunately the country store has a good selection and serves coffee. Nearly didn’t get in as I got stuck in a procession of 30 tractors, seems it was a YFC, not a demonstration. Staggered back home shattered but happy.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally made it, 100km.
> 
> Metric... thingy... Ton.
> 
> ...


off to make the imperial ton before you post ?  well done


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2020)

Couldn't get out until after lunch, but what a fantastic afternoon!

100k and 2000m climbing round the Peaks. No descriptions, just pics.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2020)

Today's was another informal Cc ride to destination Nice Pie . Planned route was 30 miles as I wanted to complete a metric century I was out the door early for some extra miles . Did my normal route out to St Bernards Abbey but coming down Swanimote rd I went left at the crossroads on to Warren lane which I had never riden before and it was lovely a nice quite gem . Rejoined my normal route at Belton heading back down Charley rd was my first feel of the wind stronger than I thought . Got to the meeting point at Quorn just on time I could see @Supersuperleeds talking to @tallliman who wasn't in cycling gear . A quick chat and he confirmed he wasn't feeling great so wouldn't be joining us but had come to see us off . We were soon joined by @Noodle Legs so after a quick catch up the 3 of us set off . Off through Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold chatting away and we worked out the last time the 3 of us rode together was coming back from the UCI world champs in Harrogate a year ago . Up the climb of Narrow lane and onto Nice pie . Coffee and sausage or bacon sandwichs were consumed as we're leaving bumped into a mate just heading into the cafe so another quick catch up and were on are way to face the headwind home . Up the Wreake valley where we did a couple of deadend roads so @Noodle Legs could grab a couple of velo viewer squares as he's a bit behind the rest of us . Into Rothley at the crossroads we all headed different ways . All 3 of us completed a metric century 75 miles for @Supersuperleeds ,68 for me and 65 for @noodlelegs and great ride in great company . We will try again next month to get the four of us together


----------



## Shropshire65LW (13 Sep 2020)

what a lovely day , took my time enjoying the day , if it wasnt for a Customer coming to collect something from me . i may have kept going, guess we wont have many more like this, we can hope ,


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2020)

Back to Knowsley for the second of three track sessions with my son's team plus a stack of guest riders / 2021 team members: https://www.strava.com/activities/4054899749

This is one of the few times I went past my son 






No other photos as almost all were under 18.


----------



## Old jon (13 Sep 2020)

A warm and bright start to the day, the weather that is. Things seemed to be slow and awkward this morning, took about three hours to leave the house. Still, no problem. Took the geared bike, the Bob Jackson it had better be now, I had decided to ride to Harrogate in a fairly erratic manner.

Leaving Leeds, same old same old, Oakwood and Slaid Hill. Quite a breeze helping me on my way, Wike Ridge Lane was quickly ridden, even the climb out of East Keswick seemed faster than the usual crawl. Linton next and bad navigation. Reached the T junction and turned left, brain in neutral. Half a mile on I realised this was not the road I had intended to use. Pedalling closer to Sicklinghall every minute. Instead of Spofforth.

Then I trusted to memory. At the bottom of the village is a right turn onto Stockeld Lane. Or there was. So I kept going and yes the lane was there. After the first few hundred yards there was a gate with a walkway round it. Uphill gravel surfaced riding is what I bought the Spa for. Anyway, one more gate and a couple of cattle grids later I am on the road to Spofforth at last. It was busy. All the way to Harrogate it was busy. Never mind, family visit accomplished, time to ride home.

Knaresborough first, lets ride along the riverside road. And it was crowded, as guessed. The centre would have been as bad, I told myself, and uphill too. Reach the Wetherby Road, turn right, next is Little Ribston. A series of bends bordered by nice houses. North and Kirk Deighton and then Wetherby. The A58 felt like a good choice of road, and reaching Bardsey I changed my mind. Up Rigton Bank, by that was steep today. But it takes me to the top of the world road, AKA Milner Lane, and the ride through Thorner, again!! and the climb of Sandhills.

That is almost it, just wheee!!! down Boot Hill and the last five miles pass under thetyres speedily indeed. Front door in sight, grin on mug, and 52 miles says the garthing. With upness reaching over 3000 feet too! Not surprised I am tired.

No video yet, maybe next week. Still the map and stuff though . . .











All above sea level, and it felt like it was!


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Sep 2020)

Another sunny morning but a bit windy, started off towards Whixall where they are having a scarecrow competition with lots of scarecrows in gardens, farms and even climbing up the outside of one house. Carried on through to Alkington with a short wait to cross the canal over the swing bridge while a boat passed, back to Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank through Horton to the Ellesmere Road to Loppington where the wind was much stronger. I decided to go to Brown Heath, English Frankton, Pikes End then through the woods to Lyneal, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Northwood and home. Lots of people out and about today and not much traffic. 26.5 miles @15.8mph. 




One of the scarecrow entries.


----------



## C R (13 Sep 2020)

An afternoon ride for a change today. A bit breezy, but quite warm setting off. I was planning to go to Broadway via Beckford, but was a bit distracted, and missed the turn at Pirton, so decided I would just repeat the same route as last week, to Tewkesbury via Upton and Longdon, and then back via Bredon, Beckford and Elmley Castle.

The wind was side and ahead on the way out, and a bit of hard work on the way to Longdon, but once I turned to Tewkesbury I had the wind side and tail all the way, so not complaining.

There was quite a queue at the traffic lights for the Mythe bridge, maybe half a mile, which was annoying, as I just had to sit on it, and lost me maybe half an hour. Still, the roads were mostly clear after that, and made it back in under three hours. No photos today, just the map.


----------



## Cathryn (13 Sep 2020)

I’m just getting back into cycling but I had a lovely afternoon chasing my son and his best mate Home from football! They’ve been watching the Tour so they got to be the Breakaway and I had to be the Peleton! Such beautiful weather!


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2020)

Two rides today - firstly a morning 11 mile bottle bank & shopping trip into and around Felixstowe, then home to do a few domestic chores. 

Then, with a couple of spare hours in the afternoon I was finally able to test ot the Ventus with its new carbon seatpost. The route was a variation of my Westerfield loop - Falkenhm, Kirton, Newbourne, Martlesham, Rushmere, Westerfield, Ipswich & Bucklesham. A couple of stops were required to raise the post as it kept slipping down, despite having used carbon assembly paste & a decent torque level on the clamp. This from the most picturesque of the stops...




A very enjoyable outing in the warm sunshine despite a bit of a breeze, with this 37 miles taking me over 7000 for the year so far.


----------



## tallliman (14 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Today's was another informal Cc ride to destination Nice Pie . Planned route was 30 miles as I wanted to complete a metric century I was out the door early for some extra miles . Did my normal route out to St Bernards Abbey but coming down Swanimote rd I went left at the crossroads on to Warren lane which I had never riden before and it was lovely a nice quite gem . Rejoined my normal route at Belton heading back down Charley rd was my first feel of the wind stronger than I thought . Got to the meeting point at Quorn just on time I could see @Supersuperleeds talking to @tallliman who wasn't in cycling gear . A quick chat and he confirmed he wasn't feeling great so wouldn't be joining us but had come to see us off . We were soon joined by @Noodle Legs so after a quick catch up the 3 of us set off . Off through Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold chatting away and we worked out the last time the 3 of us rode together was coming back from the UCI world champs in Harrogate a year ago . Up the climb of Narrow lane and onto Nice pie . Coffee and sausage or bacon sandwichs were consumed as we're leaving bumped into a mate just heading into the cafe so another quick catch up and were on are way to face the headwind home . Up the Wreake valley where we did a couple of deadend roads so @Noodle Legs could grab a couple of velo viewer squares as he's a bit behind the rest of us . Into Rothley at the crossroads we all headed different ways . All 3 of us completed a metric century 75 miles for @Supersuperleeds ,68 for me and 65 for @noodlelegs and great ride in great company . We will try again next month to get the four of us together



Given I had to bail early on the ride back from Yorkshire due to my back, I think my appearance for a limited proportion of the ride yesterday was quite apt!


----------



## oldfatfool (14 Sep 2020)

Possibly my slowest time ever for this loop out of Ingleton but the weather was glorious and I just loved the dawdle, well that's my excuse 😉
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/rdM4YX06L9


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Sep 2020)

Beautiful day in North Yorkshire. Out on the Tricross at Lunchtime for a steady ride stopping occasionally to take pics of all the churches (and an Abbey) that I passed.
Just over 40 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Sep 2020)

House-sitting out at Liddaton again.
Was planning to go out to Okehampton and back, 28 miles, but the rest of the day got in the way. Have to go to Southmead Hospital in Bristol tomorrow re my pre-lockdown back op. On checking the car yesterday, the space-saver spare was flat. Odd. Set the compressor going, but little progress. The valve stem had split. So today to the local ATS in Tavistock. They don't carry this odd slim valve type. Next place didn't either. Last place wasn't looking good, but one of the tyre fitters had a rummage in the back of his workstation and bingo! So phew, all good. But by now, no time left for the longer ride. Have rejigged Wednesday and will try then,
So, a shortie of just 4.3 miles, but quite hard, especially the first 1.75 miles. Road surface terrible, and most of it relentlessly up, as in 20" gear up.
At the top of this, I would turn right if going to Okehampton and head to Lydford and NCN27 Granite Way. Turn left instead and get a nice long downhill reward for the climb. This bit from the left turn is new to me, so trying to be careful as well. A great sufficiency of gravelly bits on these lanes, so trying hard not to wash out at 20mph+. Left onto an eerily familiar B road. And a set of TTLs, which I managed to trip before coming to a stop. This did not please the chav in an old BMW who waited while I ground past uphill at 9 mph...tough. Pass a village sign, Chillaton. OK, I'm on the Chillaton-Lewdown road. No idea where in Chillaton I turn back to Liddaton. But there it is, and left again I go. This lane is >narrow<, so of course I met several cars...Plenty of field gates. Another short undulating stretch, then the final left turn onto the even narrower lane from where I started. Another half mile, and finish.
I'd delayed any riding until today, because they were harvesting, and it would be suicidal to tough it out with the 30+mph tractors and trailers, which take up 100% of the road. Too many chances of nowhere to go.
Here's the very small map:





Quite a good average for me, aided by a couple of gung-ho descents. Weather: hot and sweaty, but a breeze to take the edge off.


----------



## ianbarton (14 Sep 2020)

I have been planning to cycle to Newport (the one in Shropshire) for ages, but never got round to it. This morning I wanted to leave early to avoid the hot midday sun. However, by the time I had been for a blood test and walked the dog, it was midday! The outward route mostly follows NCN552 and is quite lumpy. The compensation is good views over the Shropshire countryside, except for the bits where the Elephant grass obscures the view. When the grass is harvested it goes to a local power station where it is used to fire electricity generators.

Newport is an old market town with several interesting buildings. There have been settlements there since Saxon times. I called in at a Costa for a sausage sandwich and a large Americano.

The return route was along small country roads on the other side of the A552 to the outward leg. It was also a bit less lumpy than the outward route. A total of 64k almost all on quiet rural roads.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Sep 2020)

Amazing, had booked today off work (at home) last week and the forecast turned out right.
North on the A61 for the Defy. Plotted route had been to turn off at Wormald Green and head through hillier terrain, however the Wahoo had updated immediately after it last use and I noticed the display had reset itself so whilst I had BST time, speed and distance nowhere was the actual journey time showing
Decided to head to Ripon in case a wifi signal was needed to tweak the Wahoos settings and unexpectedly for a day with little wind recorded a PR on the continuing ride on the A61.
In suburbia at the second attempt found a wifi signal and tweaked the Wahoos display, which gave an excuse to do a loop to the west of the centre of Ripon.
Headed north west on the A6108 which resulted in the ride acquiring three keyboard “N”s in quick succession, starting with North Lees




Followed by North Stainley




where I stopped for lunch of not quite toasted cheese sandwiches and an apple in a nice shady bus shelter with a distant entertainment of school teachers trying to get a group of school children safely across the road; green man light on but one child obviously afraid of the motor bike waiting.
Onwards through West Tanfield to Nosterfield which had been the original target. The lane in was signless so a departing look back on the B6267.




I knew there was a nature reserve around here and, oblivious to the fact I had passed it, cycled along a different section of road I thought it was on. Playing the video back the only sign at the entrance was facing away from me. Returning to the plotted route the south east ride towards Wath become painful as I thought I had been stung on a finger but the length of what was stuck in my finger was obviously plant based unless there are some giant insects about Pulled it out and carried on with one throbbing finger which put paid to thoughts of heading towards Boroughbridge. The “M” of Melmerby reached consequently was the completion of keyboard villages .




Headed back to Ripon on the A61 where just before North Bridge over the River Ure I got a jammed chain, twix cogs and frame. Released that and decided it was time for a snack before continuing with a PR on Minster Sprint.
Managed to avoid the pot holes hiding in the shade on a bend in Littlethorpe and paused on a bench by the beck in Bishop Monkton noting the finger was less painful. Then to Knaresborough and a repeat initially of yesterdays ride on the ebike but then with a more direct westerly route.
Back home got the rest, I hope, of whatever it was out of the finger. 46.98 miles @ 14.2mph avg with 2047ft climbed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Sep 2020)

Legs were still tired but the glorious sunny weather just has to be enjoyed. So why not an easy standard loop? Ashleworth is always very pleasant with its mix of countryside. On the way out I met Pete M coming the other way at Brand Green so we stopped for a chat. It was quite warm on this ride and drinking was very necessary. Other than that not much to report on this one. 47 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Sep 2020)

The forecast was for a hot, sunny day but when I got up all I could see was mist, by the time daughter had left for college and the school traffic at the village school had gone it was starting to clear. Set off to Wolverley, Nonely where I had planned on going to Commonwood but found road closed signs so turned to Myddle, down to Merrington as the sun came out and the mist could now see across to Wales, Old Woods, Yeaton, past Adcote school to Little Ness, Baschurch, Eyton, Myddlewood, Weston Lullingfields where 2 helicopters from RAF Shawbury were training, through to Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. It turned out to be a lovely sunny day with no wind once the sun had cleared the mist. Only saw a few cyclists and dog walkers. 40.2miles @15.2mph.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Sep 2020)

Just a short evening ride to meet Mrs SnG, who commuted yet again that’s her 4th one. Some lovely warm sunshine, quite low by 5pm, but still closed my apple IOs green ring, which I wouldn’t have done otherwise.
12 miles, including a gentle canal towpath for 4 miles.
Better to be on the bike, than on the sofa!





The plaque on the wall explains the landing stage being opened, in 1997, at the 175 anniversary of the Chichester canal opening. The landing stage, made from timber, was supplied by a local timber merchant, celebrating their 150th anniversary.
I’ll try to grab an image of the landing stage.
At this point, the original canal would have had 3 directions, North to Chichester Basin, West to Chichester Marina and Chichester harbour, and East to Ford and into the River Arun.
I believe this was originally a way to get from Portsmouth to London, using the Wey and Arun canal.
Portsmouth and Arun Canal


----------



## CanucksTraveller (14 Sep 2020)

Cambridge was on my agenda today. I was weighing up whether to get the train up to Cambridge in the morning and ride back in the afternoon, or ride straight up there and finally get the train home later on. The difference is the hills, they're literally all at my end (the last third if you come from Cambridge), so with a hot day in prospect I decided to do the hills first in the late morning and enjoy the flat in the heat of the afternoon.
(And I know, a *real* bike rider would have ridden both ways, but 62 miles was too much for me on a scorcher). 

I headed out through Baldock and up over the lumpy bits at Ashwell, and with the first third of the ride done, so were the hills. I called in at the memorial at the former RAF Steeple Morden where WW2 fighter crews are remembered with a fabulous monument, before riding on to Melbourne where I took lunch. Then on to Bassingbourn, Fowlmere, and Great Shelford / Grantchester. Finally an NCN (11 I think) alongside the railway line and then a route along the guided busway took me traffic free right up to the door at Cambridge station, where I let the train take the strain. 

31 miles, just about 1000 feet of climb followed by 20 miles of flat, (max gradient was 9% early on at Ashwell) and a hot, hot day with a woeful 12mph average. Oh and a Wahoo that wouldn't sync, but that's another story!













The memorial and the few remaining huts at RAF Steeple Morden.


----------



## Old jon (15 Sep 2020)

Promise of another fine day, the sort of promise I always believe. So I took the fixed out for a ride around the flatter bits of country around here. It is nine days since I last rode this bike, I wondered if I would remember to keep pedalling.

The path downriver from the Armouries is oddly attractive, maybe because it takes six miles or so to reach Woodlesford and the first bit of uphill. And it is a lot quieter than the Leeds to Liverpool towpath. So, climb through Swillington and then around the north side of Garforth. This, without much attention to navigation, leads to the gates at Lotherton Hall. Take the lane that shares the hall’s name to Aberford, turn right onto Main Street and carry straight on. The bike almost turned left onto Cattle Lane, but not today.

The new A1 is to the right, open fields to the left once the village is behind me, and eventually the A64 is reached at Bramham crossroads. It was tempting to carry on north, but a left turn was taken, onto the A64 and its grotty surface. The highlight of this bit was the sign just before reaching Kiddal, there is a canine charity nearby. ‘Dogs Trust’, in large letters, and below on a smaller sign, ‘Cats Don’t’. Anyway, turn left to aim just wide of Potterton.



Barwick in Elmet, then Scholes and a brief revisit of the A64 lead to Thorner Lane. Turn off this to reach the A58 and an often used finish to my rides out, down Wellington Hill, it is a full proper names day today. Roundhay Park has a spare set of gates, pass them on the way to Oakwood, more downhill to go back across the River Aire and it seemed like no distance at all before I reached home. Thirty two miles made me smile, and a smidge over 1400 feet confirms I did ride the flatter bits. Very enjoyable ride.

And a map, of course . . .


----------



## gavgav (15 Sep 2020)

Wonderful warm and sunny weather, for the second week of my holidays, up in Wales. Had a lovely 7 mile walk along the beach, with my friend Sophie, yesterday and today was time to get the bike out, to do my favourite route, for the first time in 18 Months.

Headed out through the site and already the beach goers were arriving, parking along the road near the entrance, yesterday was the busiest I’ve seen it in the 5 years we’ve had the caravan here!

Up to Tal-y-Bont and along the busy main road towards Barmouth. A lot of traffic but only 1 stupid close pass. Dropped down to the seafront and paused to take a photo





There were already loads of people in Barmouth, camper vans parked all along the promenade and basically as busy as the big Summer Bank Holidays.....Good for the Town in some ways, but not others, I guess.....

Crossing Barmouth Bridge was a challenge, with so many others doing the same on foot and bike. Did my best to socially distance where I could, but I was glad to get onto the wider Mawddach Trail, which was still busy but more space.





A pleasant ride up the trail, was asked for directions by a couple at Penmaenpool, which was pretty easy to tell them to basically just keep going straight on and following the trail to Barmouth.











Arrived at Dolgellau and paused for lunch in my usual spot, by the Cricket field, before heading through the town and then beginning the climb up into the foothills of Cader Idris. It’s a pull up there, but I wound my way up and laughed when a chap in a car pulled in for me and said “I feel worn out for you!” from his open window.

Finished the climbing, when I reached Cregennan Lake. One of my favourite spots in the U.K. Normally very peaceful and quiet, but lots of traffic up there today. Still stunning though.










I started the fast steep descent, down towards Arthog, pausing to take a photo of where I was heading back down to





I was following a car, with a bike rack on the back and he obviously likes a fast descent on a bike, as he pulled in and waved me through with a smile and said “you enjoy yourself down here” whilst he negotiated the hair pins at a slower speed. There was one grumpy chap coming up, who grunted in exasperation at having to pull over for me on the steep bit. Good luck when he encountered the car higher up!

I arrived at the main road, at Arthog and then followed it back to the Mawddach railway station, before heading back over Barmouth Bridge, which has just seen the start of a multi million pound project to completely rebuild it, but keeping to the same style, thankfully. It is closed overnight, at the moment and then properly closed from mid October. It’s a 3 year project though and only closed for certain quieter months of the year. They were working underneath it today and I don’t know what they’d dug into, but crikey there was a stench of drains/sewers! I ended up walking the bike along the last narrow section of the bridge, as there were simply too many people to do anything else.

I dropped back down into Barmouth, along the prom, which was heaving and then back along the main road, to Dyffryn Ardudwy. On the Beach Road, I came round the bend to the level crossing, just as the lights started wailing and the barriers came down. Short wait for the 2 carriages to come through, before the final stint back to the caravan.

33.51 miles at 10.3mph avg and 1452 ft of climbing, which is pretty much all in the 3 miles out of Dolgellau to Cregennan.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Sep 2020)

Second day of the two days leave and still fine – incredible!
South east on the Defy to Wetherby largely using the route of NCN67 other than Haggs Road rather than the section through Follifoot. On the former railway recorded a procession of PRs which continued on NCN665 beyond Wetherby.
Across the road to Thorp Arch and new territory – this section of the NCN is fully surfaced although tree roots in places are trying to break the surface. I suddenly heard a hissing sound. Stopped and had a snack whilst the sealant in the inner tube did its trick; I had put those inner tubes on whilst the Defy stood in on commutes earlier in the year, when commuting existed. Now presumably have one inner tube at least welded to the tyre.
The former railway bridge across the Wharfe is used but with new deck set in from the full width of the bridge. Signs on the approach of “No horses on the bridge” did make me wonder how strong the whole thing is.




Briefly on the A659 and then a lengthy single track Roman road, Rudgate, which immediately climbed up to, and back down, from a bridge over the old railway. A right turn at the end onto the ...A659! The A road having gone east to Tadcaster then gets its number reused for the west connection from Taddy to the A64.
A reverse of last weeks ride through Stutton followed and thereafter south on the A162 to Towton where I turned south west on the B1217 pausing at Lord Dacres’s Cross, a Scheduled Monument commemorating the 1461 Battle of Towton.




South thereafter to S*a*xton as the start of ride with destinations the second letter alphabetically. A village with a number of roads to it but neither that I entered or departed on had a village nameboard so the school has to be a substitute.




No such problems with A*b*erford to the west.




Continued west through Barwick in Elmet with its maypole




to reach S*c*holes.




Onto the A64 and off it, across the A58, through Shadwell, into north Leeds suburbia including the crossing of the A61, and all of a sudden on a narrow country lane, Stair Foot Lane which descended with increasing steepness and the thought of does it go back up occurred. It did but with a more typical gradient profile bouncing all over the place. Subsequently had a falling out with the Wahoo whose interpretation of Adel was not mine. Okay it had found the surgery and primary school but I was looking for the remains of the older part, although now a Leeds suburb A*d*el is a village that has been swallowed up and has a lengthy history. Eventually found the Norman Church, built c 1150-1170, but typically pretty hidden photo wise by trees so opted for the war memorial just to the south in front of the Sports & Social Club .




North down, quite literally, Eccup Lane to join the A659 yet again and then via the A61 briefly in a PR to Kirby Overblow. The climbs into and out of the village were pretty hot and I paused on a bench by the graveyard before continuing north, briefly along the A658 and then across the A61 to Pannal then Burn Bridge , and a repeat of the end of the Jack Hill ride ten days ago. 56.91 miles @ 12.7 mph avg, 3488ft climbed


----------



## gbb (15 Sep 2020)

The very first post in this entire thread made a cryptic reference to one of my younger brothers sudden death in 2008 a few days before.
Tonight, 12 years later my wife and myself are out for a ride to enjoy a glorious day, sat at Ferry Meadows enjoying the sun and lakes...and got a phone call to tell us my elder brother had passed after a long illness.
So the ride continued to mums to let her know. It wasnt unexpected, we knew it was imminent. We weren't close, he older than the rest of us, never really connected, he always did his thing. 
God bless you anyway bruv.


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Sep 2020)

The garden chair rides again. It has been so muggy the last few days that I have not been motivated to go out on the bike. Today I thought I ought to go. No sooner had I got the Linear on to the road outside the house than three teenagers passed by on the pavement. There was a younger one on a bike, and a girl and a lanky lad. The lanky one said, "Hey! That's a sick bike!" A vision of diced carrots and an acrid taste passed through my mind before he said, "I do so like that bike!" The other two said nothing, so I replied, "Well, it's a bit different." They carried on walking, and I adjusted my mirror and launched. (That's not another word for throwing up. Or maybe it is, in some circles - "I'm terribly sorry. I've just launched my lunch").

I pedalled gently round the block, then joined the main road. I came to my local uphill traffic lights preparing for the uphill launch but pedalling s-l-o-w-l-y to the line the lights changed just as I got there, and I rolled through smoothly. Not too much traffic about, and I came to the roundabout on the A54, stopped at the lights then carried on.

After a mile or so I turned right into an estate then after a short downhill turned left onto a steep track which leads down to a sports centre and playing fields. Here the entrance is through an A -frame barrier which I have cycled through many times on my upright bike but so far have had to push through on this recumbent. Now that the mirror has reached its final position (I hope), I should be able to ride through. The access is downhill, so should be easy. I waited for a dog walker and a mountain biker to come through. Surprisingly the mountain biker got off to push his bike through the barrier then pushed his bike up the hill. It is very steep but I can get up it on my tourer. I noticed that he was drenched with sweat, and now that I had stopped moving I felt the heat too. I said "It's a bit hot for this", and he replied "It seemed like a good idea when I started out, not so sure now!"






A slight hitch when your bike is 88" long is that there is not a straight run at the barrier.






Still, going downhill, not too much of a problem. It is a lot steeper than it looks.






Roll slowly through, keep the front end towards the left to avoid bashing the mirror and once inside the barrier stick your elbows out to keep upright, and pedal through!






Unfortunately I don't have the knack of being able to take pictures while actually riding! Once I got rolling again down the path through the sports fields it was pleasantly cool. After reaching the road I turned left on to Grange Lane which connects this part of Winsford with Whitegate.
On a muggy day like today it has the advantage of being mainly downhill. Grange Lane has vehicle barriers at both ends. There is access for walkers, cyclists and horses, otherwise it is used for farm traffic. The surface is uneven but rideable depending on the weather. Currently it is dry and dusty, but with a bit of rain becomes very muddy with many puddles.











Towards the Whitegate end what appears to be the main lane is actually a farm road. The lane itself continues to the left and looks more like a footpath.






It is very overgrown at the moment.





It continues into a wood. Here a tiny brown frog hopped across the path in front of me but by the time I got my camera on to it it had disappeared into a pile of leaves. After the wood the path opens up into a road again, giving access to some houses in Whitegate village.






After regaining the road I turned right on to Mill Lane, up a short sharp hill , then level and a gradual downhill, pushing easily in a high gear to let momentum carry me through a dip before dropping down a steep winding descent. Unfortunately there had been an increase in traffic in both directions so I wasn't able to straighten out the bends to maximise speed downhill. It was still a pleasant contrast to the last nadgery slow speed section. Also I had a chance to try out the brakes. The rear caliper which came on the bike wasn't too inspiring but having replaced it with an old school BMX Dia Compe Big Dog double pivot caliper and Clarks MTB pads there is a noticeable improvement. Due to the weight distribution of this type of recumbent, the rear brake is the main brake, so this is a significant upgrade.
Next a level stretch, then right across a narrow bridge past Meadowbank and the rock salt mine, then Mill Lane becomes Bradford road.
I had intended to get onto the old railway line here where the branch to the salt mine met the road, but there was a lot of traffic coming from the opposite direction which made it difficult to turn right at the point where the pavement is lowered for the access point. Unlike an MTB, you can't just bunny hop up the kerb on one of these! The old railway has a branch which continues alongside Bradford Road and I got on it further along at the next access point. This meant doubling back for a short time but what the hey, it's a leisure ride.

Rolling along, no pressure, a good surface, shaded by the trees, I was feeling pretty chilled in my garden chair on wheels, just enjoying the breeze and lazily twirling the pedals.
I had it on good, if youthful, authority that I was riding a sick bike, innit.

I carried on to the junction with the main part of the old railway path and followed it in the direction of Whitegate. It was very pleasant. I could have gone faster, but then I would have got hotter. There were many flies about, but although they were a nuisance they didn't seem interested in biting me. I think that even at 8mph I can ride faster than a fly can fly, in still air.






Eventually turned off left at the site of the former bridge at Grange Lane, back towards the sports complex and playing fields. On Grange Lane I spotted in the distance 3 teenagers, one younger one on a bike, a girl and a lanky lad. "it's that man again" one of them said, and the lanky one said, "give us a ride!" as I went past. I just smiled and carried on. I cycled along the path between the playing fields and passed three young boys and one of them said, "look at that sick bike!" That's twice today I've heard "sick" used in that context, never heard it before unless on TV etc.

Getting psyched up for the A-frame now, dropping down the gears, starting the climb, bottom gear on the derailleur, then bottom gear on the hub gear, something not right, not fully engaged so had to lose momentum to back pedal briefly. Gear selected, but going too slowly now and wobbled to a halt. Got lined up, but couldn't speed up enough on the slope to hold a line, zig zagged then stalled 2 feet from the barrier. Not only stalled, but fell over in a patch of nettles. That's a first for me, not fallen off this bike before. Then a group of schoolkids came down the hill (it was that time of day). One of them asked if I was OK, having heard my expressions of displeasure on making acquaintance with the nettles. Well, it could have been worse. At least I didn't land on my face. No photos of this event. More interested in being somewhere else, quickly.

The bike was OK. I got through the barrier and pushed it up the hill in record time, powered by embarrassment. After reaching a flatter section round a corner I sat on the bike, pondering its (or my) limitations. Apart from the prickliness from the nettles I actually felt OK. How could I have done better today? Perhaps turned round after stopping the first time and got a proper run up to maintain speed? Perhaps this manouevre is beyond the bike's design limitations. Or, just a matter of practice. The bike's good points outweigh any shortcomings even if I ultimately do have to get off and push in similar circumstances in future.

The rest of the ride home was uneventful, and despite the highs and lows it had been a varied and interesting experience.

Mileage a massive 12.5 miles, Max speed 27.2mph, Average 8.9mph due to trying not to break into a sweat.


----------



## RoubaixCube (16 Sep 2020)

Numpty on a electric scooter felt it was it was in his best interests to get all threatening and aggressive with me. Lectured me about his safety after going around him when the vehicle in front didnt complete its turn and he was stuck behind it (I gave him plenty of space to pull out and continue his journey)

Tried to ignore him but he just kept raging on. So i told him to calm down and this made him even more enraged so i Ignored him and he eventually went away.

The same guy also jumped 3 red lights right after his outburst.

So much for lecturing me about his safety.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Today's was another informal Cc ride to destination Nice Pie . Planned route was 30 miles as I wanted to complete a metric century I was out the door early for some extra miles . Did my normal route out to St Bernards Abbey but coming down Swanimote rd I went left at the crossroads on to Warren lane which I had never riden before and it was lovely a nice quite gem . Rejoined my normal route at Belton heading back down Charley rd was my first feel of the wind stronger than I thought . Got to the meeting point at Quorn just on time I could see @Supersuperleeds talking to @tallliman who wasn't in cycling gear . A quick chat and he confirmed he wasn't feeling great so wouldn't be joining us but had come to see us off . We were soon joined by @Noodle Legs so after a quick catch up the 3 of us set off . Off through Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold chatting away and we worked out the last time the 3 of us rode together was coming back from the UCI world champs in Harrogate a year ago . Up the climb of Narrow lane and onto Nice pie . Coffee and sausage or bacon sandwichs were consumed as we're leaving bumped into a mate just heading into the cafe so another quick catch up and were on are way to face the headwind home . Up the Wreake valley where we did a couple of deadend roads so @Noodle Legs could grab a couple of velo viewer squares as he's a bit behind the rest of us . Into Rothley at the crossroads we all headed different ways . All 3 of us completed a metric century 75 miles for @Supersuperleeds ,68 for me and 65 for @noodlelegs and great ride in great company . We will try again next month to get the four of us together


what is nice pie like ? and opening times / facilities please
I am half thinking there for this week given wind direction ,


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Sep 2020)

2 rides for me. Yesterday was 13.5 miles. 

Today was 14 miles. Gorgeous weather here so I made the most of it. Very warm, but with a hellish headwind on the way back.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Sep 2020)

cyberknight said:


> what is nice pie like ? and opening times / facilities please
> I am half thinking there for this week given wind direction ,


Open everyday except Monday ,Tuesday .0930 Sat 1030 Sun it's gets busy so if your going with a group I would book a table Facebook is the easiest way if not phone . Nice cafe


----------



## wafter (16 Sep 2020)

I continue to be blown away by the fantastic weather and despite feeling a bit ropey this morning lusted to be somewhere elevated so decided to ride to Brill, which happens to be perched atop a decent-sized hill. By the time I'd got myself together I was really feeling pretty grotty (bloody allergies again and a seemingly muscular headache; perhaps due to yesterday's time on the rotter) but I forced myself out, dosed up on Ceterizine and Codeine and telling myself I'd take it steady.

The bumps were bad enough for the head on the CdF so I'm glad I didn't opt for the road bike.. by 50 minutes in the painkillers had started to work and took the edge off the headache. I mosied out east through some lovely countryside in the glorious weather and this time took a proper camera again so got a few better pics. Crossing the M40; sadly not as desolate as it was a few months ago:







I stopped just outside Brill to harvest some blackberries; scoffing as I went and loading up my makeshift mask with a good haul for lunch before making my way up the hill to the town. After taking a few pics (and getting a belt off the poorly-signed electric fence ) I settled down (amongst the rubbish ) to eat my blackberries by the windmill. Oddly this first shot looks a bit like a dewy early morning, but I can assure you it wasn't!


















After a few minutes I made my way back on a different route, aided by the tailwind that had cemented my choice of this route today as all the hard work would be done on the way out. Traffic was bloody horrible coming back through town; backed up all the way through Headington, town and the Botley road; however danger of idiots emerging from behind static vehicles accepted I took great delight and leaving it all for dust at my terrifying 14-15mph pace 

Nowt spectacular and not as enjoyable as it should have been given the weather, but still nice to get out. Final numbers were about 32.5 miles and 1150ft at 13.5mph and 116bpm, for around 1200 Kcal burned


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2020)

Playing catch-up again. Yesterday's ride:

There aren't going to be a lot of chances to get out this week so I made the most of an opportunity yesterday morning. I took the Galaxy out again having done a bit of tinkering with it and did one of my longer regular routes taking in Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna and back via Condover.

I had a nice cool, calm and sunny morning to set out into. The school rush was still going on which meant the roads were a bit busy and the driving not always as polite as I'd like. It got better once past Condover on the way out and the lanes were pretty quiet as usual. I did have it in mind to press on but then thought about all the wasps buzzing round the hedgerows so took it a little more cautiously.

There were quite a few cyclists out and about - mostly more serious looking ones but the odd utility rider was out as well which is good to see. By the time I reached Acton Burnell the morning rush, such as it was, had settled down and I mostly had the roads to myself. A fuel tanker driver allowed me through on a narrow bit on Shore Lane then I found the A458 through Cressage pretty much empty. The traffic lights are still there though and held me up for a while even though there was nothing coming the other way.

The climb through Eaton Constantine to Uppington went quite easily and I enjoyed the descent along Bluebell Lane (a name that makes this bit of road sound more picturesque than it is). A pause for photos and drink was taken at Walcot and I greeted another rider, then it was on again to Withington (took the direct way for a change) and Upton Magna where the cafe just had a couple of cyclists sat outside this time.

The rider I'd seen at Walcot came past again while I was at Atcham. I considered catching up and having a chat but he headed a different way to me. At Cross Houses the A458 was still pretty quiet as was the A49 when I got to it. Happy with that.

34.3 miles at 15.3 mph average. The fettling mentioned was carefully filing off some burrs that had formed on a handful of the teeth on the big chainring. The chain shifted cleanly every time this trip so I'm hoping that has sorted out the problem.





A bit of mist hanging round the Stretton hills as seen from Ryton.





View to Haughmond Hill from near Uppington.









A couple of snaps from Walcot.





The warm day is doing its best to convince everyone it's still summer, but a flock of Canada geese on the river and the slowly changing colour of the leaves says otherwise.





Cronkhill doesn't appear to have heard the season is changing though.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Beautiful day in North Yorkshire. Out on the Tricross at Lunchtime for a steady ride stopping occasionally to take pics of all the churches (and an Abbey) that I passed.
> Just over 40 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.
> View attachment 547087
> 
> ...


Thats church-tastic


----------



## gavgav (16 Sep 2020)

Out again to make the most of the stunning warm and sunny weather, in North West Wales. Less distance but more hills today, with a section of new territory as well.

I set out through the site and up and over the railway line, before a couple of lanes through Dyffryn Ardudwy, where I inadvertently came round a bend into someone’s photo shot! An apology from me, but a friendly laugh and “no worries I got a good shot of you” from the lady. There were loads of wasps around the hedgerows along there.......to be continued.

I then began the steep climbing, straight out of Dyffryn and up into the hills, with fabulous views over the coast. There was an inversion, as well, with the mist, which I tried to take a picture of, but too far away to really show it





The undulating section, in the direction of Llanbedr was pleasant, other than having to negotiate cows, but they were far more interested in basking in the sun, than bothering me. The Microwave was still in the wall though, 4 years since I last went that way and saw it.





I continued down the gated roads and caught another rider up, just before the steep descent at Coed Aberartro. He beckoned me through and said I’d better let you go ahead. Not sure whether he thought I was fast, but I assured him I wasn’t! Appearances must deceive...He didn’t catch me up though, down the very steep descent to Llanbedr.

I turned onto the Cwm Bychan road, more climbing up to the Harlech junction and today I’d decided to punish myself by taking that road up to the crossroads just above the town, by the Gaelan Waterworks. I then joined the new territory and more steep climbing on the Talsarnau road, along Frontlief Hill. It is properly remote and wild up there, but absolutely stunning scenery.




















I then turned off and onto the mountain pass, which climbs a bit, but then descends down double gradient arrow hairpin bends, back down to the Afon Artro River. Great fun, a few more placid cows encountered and an inordinate amount of gates, which are a bit of a pain when descending.

I then continued up to Cwm Bychan, which never fails to amaze me. Simply stunning, very remote and peaceful. I had half an hour eating my lunch and just enjoying looking at the Cwm, with my own thoughts.















The descent back down to Llanbedr was exhilarating and I then had the dubious joy of climbing back up the gradient arrow climb at Coed Aberartro, all the way back up along the gated roads and then to the foothills of Moelfre, before the fast descent back to Dyffryn Ardudwy.

I took the same lanes back to the site and had the wasps to contend with again, one of which landed on my lip and luckily I managed to blow it off my mouth before it stung me! Too close for comfort that.

20.83 miles with 2020ft of climbing and a snail paced 8.4mph avg speed.

Shattered now and a relaxing day on the beach planned, to let the legs recover, tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2020)

Finally got myself together to sort out the pictures of Sundays ride.

For once I managed an early start:







Freiburg was nearly empty. This is partly because most of Germany shuts down on a Sunday. Main road into the city towards the Minster:






After some photos in the centre. I like trams, which is why I'm making you look at tram pictures.

Also because the driver posed the tram and waited for me to get the shot.








Mandatory pic before going through the Martinstor.

After a short detour to visit the ecological neighbourhood of Vauban, I followed the road out and twenty minutes later I was here:






Twenty minutes isn't very far at my speeds, especially uphill. Freiburg centre just visible in a gap in the hills.

After rolling down the other side, I followed a valley into the Black Forest to the village of Münstertal, and back via Staufen...






...which has a castle, and a very attractive old town which I will revisit when there's less tourists.

The locals in Staufen have a great deal of aesthetic taste and great discernment. I base this on the fact one gentleman admired my bike and asked a number of in depth questions about its design.

Then suddenly, I was out in the plains:






Blue hills in the far distance are France. Also in the far distance was the extinct volcano called the Kaiserstuhl. This was rather worrying because I was planning to ride around that.

But after slogging along for another hour or so, I managed to reach Breisach, on the bottom corner of the hills, then followed the Rhine north...







Incidentally am I the only person unnerved by the height of that levee?

Finally, the last turning point of Sasbach, which is rapidly becoming one of my favourite villages ever:







I will return to this with my camera and more energy. At this point I was exhausted and still had a fair bit to go, which is why the photos stop here: I could barely hold the bike up by the time I got back.

Still, finally managed a second metric century for this year, I'm not going to get the 13 for the Lunarcy challenge, but hey, it's a step...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Sep 2020)

C R said:


> the traffic lights for the Mythe bridge,


Those are set to prioritise traffic coming off the A38. Sometimes the delay between the rider going thro' green towards the A38 and the far end going green isn't long enough and motorised folks attempt to drive onto the bridge before it's been cleared by the rider. Why the highways folks didn't make proper cycle lanes either side when the bridge was made single lane defeats my simple brain (I remember it being two way). Those are footpaths so you could walk but why should we cyclists? I assume the single lane was implemented as the bridge has a weight bearing issue.


----------



## C R (16 Sep 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Those are set to prioritise traffic coming off the A38. Sometimes the delay between the rider going thro' green towards the A38 and the far end going green isn't long enough and motorised folks attempt to drive onto the bridge before it's been cleared by the rider. Why the highways folks didn't make proper cycle lanes either side when the bridge was made single lane defeats my simple brain (I remember it being two way). Those are footpaths so you could walk but why should we cyclists? I assume the single lane was implemented as the bridge has a weight bearing issue.


I've only ever been over the bridge going towards the A38, and I always stop for a rest there so I walk rather than ride over it, but I've noted the light timing issue a couple of times in there. I've never seen it this busy though, I wonder if the accident that closed the M5 that morning might have had anything to do with it, but it would have been a strange route to take.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Sep 2020)

Long one today, for me, that is.
Liddaton to Okehampton Station, with the second half of Monday's loop to try and get it 30 miles - unsuccessfully!
A long grind through Coryton and beyond, then a sharp descent to, naturally, Lowertown. Then 2.5 miles of nearly continuous climb up to Lydford Forest, then undulate into Lydford. Left at the War memorial and along to NCN27 Granite Way.
Very quiet, and an uneventful ride until I bumped onto Meldon Viaduct. It was one of those "that didn't seem quite right" moments, and soon after crossing, I realised I was losing rear pressure. Walked on 50yards and sat in the sun with my back to Meldon Substation No 1.
Got everything off and found a small hole right on the centre-line. It didn't seem to match up with anything, and nothing whatever inside the tyre.
However, this was new...




New tube fitted and off I went. Began to get busy at this point, and all the way back was much busier with runners, wakers of dogs, and cyclists, mostly of the E variety. Having done the easy back and forth of the Granite Way, I now had the odd climb bracketed by crazy long downhill stretches at 30mph! The 10mph average was good considering there's a 300m walking bit unless you're on bigger tyres and more spokes than I...
The stats:




Interesting that L2B isn't a great deal more elevation gain than this, and is generally flatter, bar the Beacon, of course.


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Sep 2020)

Another qualifying ride in this year’s Lunacy Challenge for me yesterday.

A dry, warm day with a blustery N wind. I headed against the wind up through Gaël, Loscouët-sur-Meu and Plumaugat – and up to Broons. Until yesterday, Broons was the furthest north that I’d ever ridden starting from home .. so it was a chance to push on a bit further. I’d wanted to get to Sévignac and then try and find a route southwards and home – but Sévignac was further than I’d thought across hilly terrain so I cut my losses near Rouillac and picked up a road heading S towards Eréac. Back on familiar ground again, I cycled on towards St Launeuc, and then home via Trémorel, Illifaut and Brignac.

92km in just under 5 hours.

Gaël nestling in the trees above the lake






I crossed Brittany’s V6 Voie Verte yesterday – this Green Way currently runs 147km from west to east, but there are plans to extend it. I didn’t ride it yesterday but I’ve posted the photo in case there are any gravel bike enthusiasts who are interested in a post-Covid cycling project in France.






The view from Broons towards Rouillac


----------



## Cathryn (17 Sep 2020)

My first ever early morning ride - I run in the mornings but a podiatrist dug a hole in my foot last night so I needed to cycle. It was bliss.


----------



## wafter (17 Sep 2020)

Down to six eggs so it was that time again.. Woke at about 7 but it took me hours of mincing in bed on the internet feeling sorry for myself before I finally hauled myself into life. Was tempted to take the Boardman on the standard route in an effort to gather some more road v. gravel data, but wasn't feeling too hot and had apparently shaken yesterday's headache so didn't want to tempt fate.. so out came the Genesis again.

Decided not to do the whole usual loop, but felt like doing more than there and back once I'd arrived at the egg hut and claimed my bounty, so headed out towards Abingdon then instead of on to Culham back towards town through Radley / on NCN5. I was quick on the way out, my suspicions confirmed on the way back that this was partially due to the NE breeze.

The cycle and tow paths were mercifully quiet and after a while I felt quite energetic; probably due to those four cheese scones I scored last night for 35p  In defiance of the wind I hunkered down gripping the knobbly bits of the hoods and forearms rested on the tops of the bars; a position I once found quite intimidating but have now grown to quite like when I don't need the security of having the brakes close at hand. I put in a good effort on the way back to the city but scored no PRs as it was all into the wind.

I did manage a PR over Magdalen bridge in an angry traffic and Megadeth-fuelled thrash, which after picking my way through dense traffic on St. Clements continued up Headington Hill, although I only managed a third due to the lack of runup and headwind; despite holding 93% of max HR seemingly forever (although having checked it was only about 50 seconds ).

Saw the usual range of cyclists; ranging from happy and engaging to the usual arrogant / ignorant lycra-clad robots  One couple that sticks in my mind was a seemingly enthusiastic and appropriately dressed woman leading a less-enthusiastic-looking or appropriately-dressed bloke; which makes a change!

My belliegerence at nearly being hit by an angry man-child in a BMW on Frideswide square (who signalled left but went straight on somewhat aggressively; directly towards me) rewarded me with an fairly spectacular display of aggression on his part, which was quite amusing really as he was clearly very angry but evidently couldn't figure out how to vent it other than by swerving all over the road to block my passage past (I'm the slower vehicle and was in no hurry, so that didn't work as I just hung back) before finally accelerating hard down the Botley Rd and probably touching 50-60mph in the process. Idiot.

All in all a little under 29 miles and 500ft at 15.1mph and 137bpm for 1250kcal burned. I've just had some of the remaining eggs for brunch and think I'll have a crack at truing the wheel on the Raleigh before heading into town for a long overdue haircut. Exciting times indeed


----------



## Aravis (17 Sep 2020)

Yesterday there was one of those rare planetary line-ups: a forecast wind from the north-east and the availability of a lift back to Gloucester from Somerset. I've been slowly recovering from shingles and hadn't ridden for a month, in fact I've hardly done anything at all lately. However, the usual monthly targets were looming and provided I could keep pedalling long enough I would be able to meet them all in one go.

Morrisons at Bridgwater was a good rendezvous point with my wife who was returning from Cornwall. That gave ample opportunity to introduce meanders to get the distance up to 200km without totally committing myself to such a distance. Mid-morning there was the delightful sea wall at Severn Beach, not as quiet as it once was due to the motorway bridge built in the 1990s. With all my wanderings the Avonmouth Bridge came very near to half distance; by this time I knew there'd be no good distant views on a day of high temperatures.

The B-road through the Gordano valley was much busier and more unpleasant than I remember it of old, but after Clevedon I was back into quiet roads in the backwater through Kingston Seymour:






Using a bit of the Strawberry Line, I headed for Banwell for some steep slopes over the Mendips which it's impossible to avoid completely. Back onto level roads I headed out to Burnham-on-Sea. The promised tailwind was little in evidence and by far the strongest winds of the day were the onshore breezes at Burnham.

I headed back to Highbridge on a nice off-road track along the estuary. From the this point I could have headed straight to Bridgwater, but having come that far I was always going to do the full distance. But I was getting extremely tired and even on completely flat roads I'd slowed to a crawl. Garmin Connect nowadays uses colour coding for speed on it's map of your route, and it tells the story:






Happily I spotted a convenient tap at a campsite and filled my bottles, making sure the lady watching be could see me dutifully sanitizing my hands. Here's where I made my last feeding stop:






That was a painful experience, but it feels good to have done it and I'm recovering well. This morning I've been watching yesterday's stage, not previously knowing the result. It's sobering to realise how much faster they were riding at the finish than I was yesterday on flat roads with the wind behind me.


----------



## Old jon (17 Sep 2020)

The weather is doing well again and it is time to take the Spa out. Not an early start, before the school run though, or so I thought. Should be used to being wrong by now. Go ride.

The usual wander around downstream Holbeck, then cross the Aire on Crown Point Bridge. Pedal up to the clock at Oakwood, and up that hill on the A58. When Red Hall Lane is reached, turn right. My usual way to Thorner, and I decided not to ride along Milner Lane this time just for a change. So up Church Hill for the direct way to Bramham, flyover to cross the A1M and turn right. At the south end of the village turn left.

This passes Bramham Lodge, which seems to be at least three dwellings now, and the road meanders along towards Toulston. Turn right just before there, there does not seem to be a signpost. When you arrive at the next crossroads, with another bit of A659, there is a sign pointing towards Stutton. Which is where I was heading.



Ride through the very tidy village to the A162, a road that is on the busy side. Turn south (right) to Towton. The next place on is going to be Saxton, there is a choice of three right hand turns to take. The one after leaving Towton was chosen, cannot remember the last time I used this one. Through the village and leave by Coldhill Lane, which rises a bit then drops to a T junction. Turn right, Lotherton Hall is on the horizon.

Go straight past the gates of that establishment, heading for Garforth. It is not the direction I usually ride this road, a change is good. Pedal to Swillington, a much nicer place when it is ridden through downhill. Then Woodlesford, cross the river and the canal and turn right for that bit of the Trans Pennine Trail that I ride all the way to the Armouries, AKA Taty Dock. Little distance to home from there, thirty nine miles and 1800 feet since I last saw it. Big smile, it really was an enjoyable ride.

New track colours on the map, to show how slow I go . . .






But according to Garthing, most of that was underwater,


----------



## colly (17 Sep 2020)

I've not been on here for a while. Still been on the bike of course.
At the beginning of August I had my bike stolen, which for all sorts of reasons was a shame. However within a week I had bought a bike off another member (@The Rover) :





and this past six weeks it's had a fair bit of use. I won't post all the rides but I have to say it fits like a glove and is a great ride.
I was out yesterday and went east to Selby, coming back into Leeds via Cawood and Sherburn-in-Elmete.
It was windy on the way out, and windy on the way back. Nevertheless I made exceptional time (for me that is) All the more suprising because it felt comfortable all the way round.
No long description because it was a dull day and not much going on at all. Even so I enjoyed it. (which is the point after all)

47 miles and 1500ft

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/56209756


----------



## Mike_P (18 Sep 2020)

Transpired Sundays torture of the Ebike taking it up Briggate Knaresborough was an ebike KOM, had to set up a Strava segment for it as the existing go all the way along the flat to the A59 junction and I had turned off earlier. 
Ebike got its revenge last evening on the return leg of another, less steep hill, trip to Lidl (bananas needed and 75p voucher to spend on their new mobile app which translated into a free can of tuna). 
Decided to use the old railway line from Starbeck completely forgetting the lack of lights on it and the tree covered cutting was very dark such that the Ebikes front light proved not to be bright enough. I assume the jogger who passed me saw me as I certainly did not see him until he passed by. 
Slowly forward knowing somewhere ahead was an anti motorcycle barrier to align up with.
Safely through that and with surroundings opening up it was safe to pick up speed. 
Obviously needs another front light for such circumstances.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Sep 2020)

Lovely afternoon but a brisk wind. Just needed a wee spin so I headed out through the lanes to cross Longdon Marsh. I turned for Queenhill to find some bits of road works partially done. Then it was the usual Brotheridge Green run back. Nice wee leg turner today. 26 smiles


----------



## theloafer (19 Sep 2020)

yesterday`s ride ..first ride since i got called back after been off 6 months ..just my usual loop of 35 miles , but it felt like 60  got back g/f thought i was at deaths door . so pleased i decided not to take the non e-bike  as at 65(retire in 9 1/2 months ish). the riese and muller is a joy to ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/4078649934


----------



## colly (19 Sep 2020)

Early morning jaunt before the days festivities.
12.3 miles 900ft up
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/56343057


----------



## Colin Grigson (19 Sep 2020)

60km this morning and the weather was gorgeous, lots of cyclists out which was nice to see. Average speed 19.27 mph this morning so getting closer and closer to my target of 20 mph ... I doubt if I’ll have better conditions this year so maybe that barrier will have to wait for next year - I’m very pleased with my progress in 3 months so I‘m not in any way dis-heartened .... if anything I’m extra determined to train hard indoors over winter so I have the best chance in early 2021


----------



## wafter (19 Sep 2020)

Awoke in a sh*t of a mood with a weekend of work and lifetime of uncertainty ahead of me. Knowing I'd not be able to get out for at least two days (perhaps more on account of the weather) I forced myself out on a short "no expectations" ride on the CdF.

Just did a 15ish mile loop taking in some bridleways, woodland and tow paths as well as the usual roads. Discovered where a few roads ended up and found a few new little bits to add to future routes.

Did Foxcombe hill; in the saddle throughout and tried to maintain a steady cadence in one gear higher than I'd otherwise have selected; an approach I plan to continue in an effort to gain some strength. Unsurprisingly well off my fastest pace but the ascent felt manageable despite being into a fair headwind.

Got a little bit more bold through the woodland; hopping over some fallen branches and attacking a few ramps / undulating sections I'd otherwise have avoided; thankfully without incident. All stuff your average 15yr-old in a Halfords MTB would scoff at, but I'm not the most confident when it comes to bike handling.

The weather was glorious (I think it's going to kill me when winter finally arrives); stopped on the tow path to take some seasonal photos and after getting back and having a shower the world looked much better than it had a couple of hours before. I can't overstate how beneficial cycling has been to both my mental and physical health over the past six months and I'm so thankful for having been able to have got out as much as I have in such fantastic weather


----------



## Old jon (19 Sep 2020)

Large supplies of blue sky again and the bike that Bob made wants a ride out. There is a bit of breeze coming from an unusual direction, guessing north east or thereabouts, and when the wind does that it often feels worse than it is ‘cos on that road you never have the wind in your face, do you?

Anyway, it is only weather. Do the Holbeck Shuffle ( likely means something entirely different to what the song is about ) all the way to Office Lock and turn on the new toy. The old video camera has been behaving unpredictably, or not at all, for a while. The new one arrived on Thursday.



Ride up to and beyond Headingley, there were a heck of a lot of riders out today, all the way around. Good to see. Turn right to pedal past the church at Adel, and later left for the rising road that borders Golden Acre Park. Enjoy the descent to Bramhope, turn right and at the Dyneley Arms right again down to Pool. Cross the River Wharfe here and when the next left is reached, take it. And the left after that is a bridge across the Washburn.

And the road rises again. Gives me the chance to use some low gears and some lung capacity, and at the top is Farnley Hall. I think maybe they do not cater for visitors, but the road goes on to Otley. Downhill too. Stopped at the riverside park, banana. Carry on to Billams Hill and ride up to Weston Lane. Enjoy the views along here for a while, then the road turns and goes up the valley side. Low gears again, through the village and on to Askwith. The descent is great, the scenery similar. And Denton Bridge to return across the Wharfe after ten miles or so north of it.

And, deep breath, it’s time for the busy road. Surprisingly busy for a Saturday morning, and once the outskirts of Otley are reached, turn off to go through the town. And a slowdown. ‘Cos Leeds Road is next, the easier of the climbs back over the ridge that separates the two valleys. Back through Bramhope, on to Headingley and Kirkstall for the towpath again. Home, soon after Canal’s End, does that sound better than River Lock I wonder? Anyway, big grin, forty two miles and better than 2000 feet going upwards. Brilliant.






And the lumps,


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2020)

Apologies for the lateness this is a ride from Tues 15th . I've been on holiday near Matlock and have limited my internet use for a chilled break .
Weather forecast for the day was great so a family picnic was planned at Monsal Head the plan was for me to ride there so I could do the Monsal climb . I was up early so decided to ride to the papershop to get papers and eggs for breakfast . 3 lovely miles to the nearest shop got to the village and dropped down a steep hill . Oh dear I'm going back up that !! . Supplies obtained 100 yards turn left and up the climb ,Wahoo read 13% ! Retraced my route to the holiday home . This was the last time I fetched the papers . After breakfast I finally set off at 10.30 and it's already hot .Aldwark ,Pikehall a bit of the high peaks trail ,Parsley Hall ,Monyash ,Litton then drop down into the valley . Monsal climb 0.3 miles average 12% max 17%. A straight wall I had a rider about 10m in front of me and used him to pace myself up got to within a nice socially distanced 2m by the top . Located family at the car park were the picnic was all laid out . So 24miles done but another 26 planned . After a relaxed picnic it's back on the bike . Through Hassell and past Chatsworth house were the roads were busy onto Bakewell . I took the quiet road out on a climb called Manners Wood 1.3 miles average 8% max 11% dropped down again to Beeley and another climb 2.4 miles average 6% max 14% . Really enjoyed this one steep bit at the start in the woods then flattens out to a steady grade as you climb on to the moor land top . Steep descent into Darley Dale then back to Winster and back up the 13% for the 2nd time in a day . Had to do a couple of laps of the village green to pass 50 miles . Total 50.1 miles 5010ft of upness at 13 .3 mph . Really suffered in the heat towards the end is it Sept ?





The elevation profile . After tea I was talked into a 3 mile stroll went to bed with achy legs


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Sep 2020)

I turned up at the meet with Mrs 26. John G appeared soon after. We headed round the north of the Hills and on south by Coddington. John was speeding up the hills quite strongly. We crossed by Munsley with questions about coffee. Trumpet came next with the cafe.
Chats later John headed off down the busy main road for Ledbury while Mrs 26 and I rode the Marcle flanks to the memorial tree. Here we dispatched an apple before heading off on the standard route back by Bromsberrow and the lanes. Lovely outing on a super sunny day. 52 smiles


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2020)

Weds 16th ,13 rider attempts the Riber !! . The Riber climb is from Matlock up to the castle that sits on the escarpment above the town 





The stats from Simon Warren's app he says it's 9 out 10 it will be Tough !!!
Out the door at 0730 heading straight to Matlock about 6 miles and the legs are complaining but on I go a bit of rolling terrain then a massive drop down an iffy descent into Matlock and then you see the castle high above  I'm going up there !! . Through the town centre and on to the start of the climb a fairly steady 8% for about 3\4 of a mile then the left turn and it just kicks up the first hairpin is a brutal 25% . On the 3rd hairpin I was out of the saddle when the rear wheel loses traction as I sit down to regain traction I instinctively pulled on the bars causing the front wheel to leave the ground causing me to lose control so had to put a foot down . Had to walk round the hairpin before I could restart which was tough on a 20% slope . Managed to get going and grovelled to the top . That's a tough climb .Over the top down another steep descent to the river valley . Turned right for Matlock to see sign road closed ahead .,I should ok a mile later get to the closure and no pedestrian access  . Options back on up over the Riber or up up the valley to the next bridge . Another steep climb that killed the legs finally downhill to the A6 to Cromford and more climbing home . Through the village of Brassington and long 10%er out of the village had me grovelling up barely staying upright I'm that slow . Home 27.7 miles with 2815ft of upness at a slow 12.9 mph . My legs are in bits after that one




The elevation profile ,Matlock is the flat bit at 6 miles . A late breakfast then we went out for the day walking round an old quarry looking for fossils which my legs really thanked me for


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2020)

21 miles this afternoon around the coast, Through to Ermington , up over Westlake and back via Creacombe.

I have fitted a new internal battery on my Garmin, so it’s all back to power. It only cost 20 quid.

A chicken pitch invader, but it only just gets into the photo.











https://www.strava.com/activities/4082741889


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Sep 2020)

The route of the Fred Whitton, in glorious autumn sunshine, with #1 son and a couple of others. Amazing, awesome day. Now... 

So tired. 

Must. Eat. 

Must. Sleep. 

Make the pain stop!


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Sep 2020)

A change in plans for the day meant I had time for a quick ride this morning and I decided to go the “wrong “way round Whixall partly for a change and partly because the wind was blowing the wrong way. Set off to Horton, 
Paddolgreen, Edstaston, Coton, Tilstock where I discovered the triathlon at Alderford Lake which I thought was tomorrow was in fact today, luckily I was going in the opposite direction and soon turned off to Alkington then down what is probably the best road for miles, recently resurfaced, no potholes and Shropshire Council seem to have forgotten to ruin it by surface dressing it, then back to normal standards of potholes up to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, back into Whixall with the scarecrows still in place, onto Northwood and home. Lots of cyclists and dog walkers out in the sunshine and more traffic than usual for some reason. 21.6 miles @16.1mph


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2020)

Thurs 17th awoke to find my legs aching and sore after the last two days efforts so the obvious thing to do was to have a day off . I tend not to do obvious  so out the door at 0745 . I did have a plan for a recovery ride . 5 miles of rolling terrain to Pikehall to pick up the high peaks trail an old railway line so basically flat for round here . The surface is mainly compacted gravel so was fine to ride on the road bike . Rode 4 miles towards Wirkworths , Got to Middleton top and the old pumping engine house . To go further meant descending a gravel incline only to have to come back up it so I saved my legs that effort and retraced my route home . 18.8 miles with only 887ft of upness as flats as it gets here . The plan for the rest of the day was to walk round Carrington water I'm having such a relaxing time


----------



## Mike_P (20 Sep 2020)

Saturday - North via How Hill and Fountains on the Defy but with the wind my initial normal route via the A61 to Wormald Green was scrubbed for one with roadside vegetation more likely to act as act as a wind break. This meant going up Scarah Bank in a new PR for the first time in ages and it was windless bar the very top of the climb.




Oddly given the wind direction the NE ride to How Hill was also a PR then north in a zig zag fashion pass Fountains to Aldfield where I intended to fix a creaky bolt on a cleat adaptor but no bench to be found so a creaky ride north west through Low Grantley and north via Kirkby Malzeard to Grewelthorpe where a bench was sourced. A passing villager, fatefully as it transpired soon afterwards, queried where my support car was!
On the climb on the road towards Masham a flying bike was spotted.




Shortly thereafter I got a rear wheel flat despite the inner tube having sealant in it Wheeled the bike to a field gate and inflated the spare slightly using a CO2 canister valve, fitted it and then found it would not inflate. So two flat inner tubes and both CO2 canister used up in the attempts to get the spare to inflate  Wheeled the bike further along the road to a farm entrance and gratefully accepted the offer of a pump from a passing cyclist but still no luck, so even more gratefully also accepted the offer of an inner tube Why when being watched fitting an inner tube does it take for ever? Conscious that I had used up a lot of the helpful cyclists time pumped it up enough to what I thought was a lot more than a flat. Set off, crikey it was rough so waved down another couple of cyclists for use of a pump to get it fully pressurised.
Now back to health, with the 2.64 mile Strava segment having taken 65 minutes, descended towards Masham in the valley of the river Ure,




where a large agricultural vehicle was having difficulty negotiating parked cars.




East up a lengthy climb on the B6267 before turning off on a single vehicle width lane to the second letter alphabet village of W*e*ll, where Well Bank is a notable climb reaching a max of 14.2% apparently although the outside of the bend looked nasty and I stayed towards the middle of the road.




South to West Tanfield and the A6108 to Ripon, direct to Bishop Monkton, then Knaresborough and along the old railway from Starbeck that the ebike could not see in the week.
Once home fitted the new pump, that I had not bothered to fit due to the sealant inner tubes, and discovered that if the saddle bag is void of CO2 canisters and adaptor there is space for an extra spare inner tube.
48.01 miles @ 13.3 mph avg 3409ft climbed.


----------



## Gunk (20 Sep 2020)

I decided to use my CB today instead of the Brompton to run some local errands, it sits at the back of the garage and I'm ashamed to say that I really don't use it enough, what a lovely bike! with a pannier clipped on it managed to carry two bottles of BBQ gas and a heavy bag of shopping, the old Campag 5 speed was perfect. No rattles unlike the Brommie and so much faster!

I must do some longer rides on it, the ergonomics are perfect, it fits me like a glove.


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Sep 2020)

My first ride since June, when I dislocated my right elbow. Was quite nervous about how it would take the vibration and stress. So only planned a short ride 5 1/2 miles. Arm was aching when I got back but nothing to have been worried about. I don't work Mondays so I'm planning another short, but a little longer, ride.
30 mins. was enough for my first ride.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Sep 2020)

The usual sunday club ride to cobwebs in abbots bromley. a shorter route today and a bit breezy .


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Sep 2020)

Why does the wind veer into the opposite direction to my travel? Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/KIYtjg6XV9


----------



## 13 rider (20 Sep 2020)

Fri 18th last full day of the short break so another ride planned and another hill to climb . Out the door at 0730 up to Longcliffe and then an absolutely Fabulous 3.5 mile descent  . Had a rider in front with a rucksack on so I presume he's commuting and knew the road so I could follow his line as we plunged down . The only downside to going down is you know your going to have to gain the elevation back  . Finally turned off my commuter route and across the border into Staffordshire . Through the village of Thorpe and Ilam and onto today's targeted climb Ilam moor 1.5 miles avg 7% max 15% . The steep ramps are at the bottom then it's flattens to a steady climb . Stunning scenery on this one through Limestone outcrops . I think this has become my favourite climb ever .Back into Derbyshire . One more big climb before home a long 10%er from Parwich to Pikehall. Took the high peak trail back to Longcliffe and home 27.1 miles with 2736ft of upness
Stats for the 4 days 130 miles ,12179ft of upness ,2 of Simon Warren's 100 climbs Monsall head and the Riber ,3 more of his Midlands list Manners Wood ,Beeley Moor and Ilam moor . If you don't mind climbing you will love this area . Quite roads and we'll behaved traffic. I was very near a working quarry with lots of tipper trucks ,no incidents with these over the 4 ride ever pass was nice and wide and they waited on the climbs


----------



## pawl (20 Sep 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The route of the Fred Whitton, in glorious autumn sunshine, with #1 son and a couple of others. Amazing, awesome day. Now...
> 
> So tired.
> 
> ...




Fourth picture down is that the Honistor pass as you go past the slate mines.Last time I traveled that was on my B M W motorcycle.That was the year of the foot and mouth outbreak.Idid several of the passes.The roads were abnormally devoid of traffic.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Sep 2020)

Still enjoyed my spin out today but had to abandon my ride after a broken spoke, the rear wheel remained pretty true so was able to cycle home. Was really looking forward to a cafe stop in Boroughbridge. 21.8 miles with an average of 15.2mph.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Sep 2020)

Back on local roads today Did a 50 mile loop out to Ashby Foevile and Saxileby and an interesting comparison with last Tuesday ride in Derbyshire which was basically the same distance . Todays elevation 2011ft ,Tuesday 5010ft same distance 3000ft more of elevation ,speed today 16.4 mph ,Tuesday 13.3 mph average power of both rides was within 5 watts just shows how much terrain effects your rides


----------



## Donger (20 Sep 2020)

Club ride day again. Followed up a mid-week 38 miler with another 39 miles today. Great company, but wonder how long we will be allowed to carry on? Up to Minchinhampton via Hyde Hill (near Chalford) and out to the Ruskin Mill in Nailsworth via a descent of the Devil's Elbow. Another great ride. Had to stop to get my breath back a couple of times (Hyde Hill, and then again near Woodchester) and even pushed for a few yards. Starting to feel my age. Loved it though.
Cheers. _Donger._


----------



## ianbarton (20 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> Stats for the 4 days 130 miles ,12179ft of upness ,2 of Simon Warren's 100 climbs Monsall head and the Riber ,3 more of his Midlands list Manners Wood ,Beeley Moor and Ilam moor . If you don't mind climbing you will love this area . Quite roads and we'll behaved traffic. I was very near a working quarry with lots of tipper trucks ,no incidents with these over the 4 ride ever pass was nice and wide and they waited on the climbs


I lived in Tideswell for several years and Monsal Head in both directions was one of my favourite rides. If you go up the steepest way there is a cafe and pub at the top to provide inspiration. The only downside with Tideswell is it's about 1000ft above sea level, so all rides ended with a steep climb back home.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Sep 2020)

ianbarton said:


> I lived in Tideswell for several years and Monsal Head in both directions was one of my favourite rides. If you go up the steepest way there is a cafe and pub at the top to provide inspiration. The only downside with Tideswell is it's about 1000ft above sea level, so all rides ended with a steep climb back home.


I presume I came up the steep way as it was 16% I came up from Cressbrook . I had a prearranged picnic set up in the car park . I stayed at Aldwark which was at 1100ft on top of a ridge so which ever way home was up


----------



## C R (20 Sep 2020)

First ride setting off before sunrise since last spring today. Aim was to follow the route I was meaning to take last Sunday, hoping that the wind stayed as forecast on Saturday, as it had been varying a bit. Temperatures definitely cooling down, so full autumn garb again.

I was meaning to set off a bit earlier than usual, but with my tendency to faff about, I set off at the customary 6:30. Up Hatfield bank, and then Stonehall Common, there was a bit of head wind, but nothing much, so I made it quickly to the turn, this time undistracted, to head for Defford.

Down Rebecca road saw the first cyclist of the day. Then came Besford, Defford, and over the road to Eckington. I got lucky that a van overtook me and triggered the bridge lights just as I was getting there, otherwise I would have to sit waiting for a car to come and trigger them. I was making reasonably quick progress, Eckington came and went, and the Westmancote turn took me along the flank of Bredon Hill, up the shallow ramp to Overbury.

In Overbury I took the lane on the right to Teddington, and then at the A46 roundabout the B road to Toddington. This is again a fairly shallow climb, but I was getting now more of a headwind/sidewind from the left, which on a couple of occasions caught my front wheel and pushed me towards the centre, though I managed to keep my line just about. I stopped for a breather at the entrance of the industrial park past the Winchcombe turn, and took the only photo of the day, as the views were rather grey and uninspiring today.




On the way now to the turn for Broadway, and now properly into the wind, last time I rode this section I managed a bit over 20mph average, today I was struggling to keep to 14. Anyhow, got to Broadway still in good time, and turning left towards Hinton on the Green put the wind to my side again, still quite blustery, but not as annoying.

Another stop just after crossing the A46, to have a nut bar while admiring the work of a tractor driver plowing a field.

The next stretch was a steady climb to Elmley Castle, followed by a quickish descent on to Pershore. By now my legs were starting to feel the distance, so another break by the old bridge to catch my breath and prepare for the last push up Holloway and then home via Wadborough, Littleworth and past the Norton church.

I have been riding significantly more than I used to, over 200 miles every month since May, with three hundred and some last month, and on track to do more than 300 again this month, but I think my legs may need a bit of a rest, so maybe next month there'll be fewer miles.

The map


----------



## ianbarton (21 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> I presume I came up the steep way as it was 16% I came up from Cressbrook . I had a prearranged picnic set up in the car park . I stayed at Aldwark which was at 1100ft on top of a ridge so which ever way home was up


Yes, that's definitely the short steep way!


----------



## guitarpete247 (21 Sep 2020)

Did a little further today. Just over 8 1/2 miles, 53 minutes. A couple of inclines (can't call them proper hills). Those that know me know I don't like hills. Elbow not as achey today. But won't be going out again till next weekend. Saturday looks like the weather will be okay.


----------



## Old jon (21 Sep 2020)

Kind weather yet again, it would be a shame to let it go to waste. Time to take the fixed and pedal around a route I have ignored for a while.

It starts with the mooch around Holbeck and then ride through Hunslet, for the first time since July I am going to ride up to John o’ Gaunts. Then it’s down to the Oulton roundabouts and head for Mickletown and Methley on the way to Castleford. This all sounds a bit built up, but isn’t. Plenty of green acres either side of the road and lots of paths and byways to explore. Maybe this week.

Turn north in Castleford and cross the River Aire, then the canal and one more bridge after that to cross the former railway line. Allerton Bywater is to the left, and further up the road so is Kippax. Peckfield Bar next, turn right on the A63 until the next roundabout and the left turn for Micklefield. Most of this is rural, green except the harvested fields, patches of woodland. But there is still traffic.

The B1217 goes past the gates at Lotherton Hall, and so do I, only to turn left for Aberford. Zag and zig onto Cattle Lane which goes up and down the bumpy bits on the way to Barwick. That last drag to the maypole is often hard work, today I must have had a tailwind. The road still goes up to leave the village behind, a gentle climb.



After Scholes the well worn way to the A58 and eventually the clock at Oakwood. More descent, I have to go back across the river if I want to see home again. Which I do, so weave around Hunslet again, roadworks are really making a mess here, and out in the direction of Dewsbury. Thirty five miles, big grin, and just shy of 1600 feet makes a happy morning.

Yup, all the way around . . .






Up and down too


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Sep 2020)

Old jon said:


> Kind weather yet again, it would be a shame to let it go to waste. Time to take the fixed and pedal around a route I have ignored for a while.
> 
> It starts with the mooch around Holbeck and then ride through Hunslet, for the first time since July I am going to ride up to John o’ Gaunts. Then it’s down to the Oulton roundabouts and head for Mickletown and Methley on the way to Castleford. This all sounds a bit built up, but isn’t. Plenty of green acres either side of the road and lots of paths and byways to explore. Maybe this week.
> 
> ...



Passed you again John this morning, you were riding up the hill to Barwick in Elmet, you kindly waved me past (black van).


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's Ride.

The organisers tried their best but Covid cancelled the 2020 edition of the Danny Mason Highland Challenge with just one week to go. Andy G and I had been signed up and the route had been published so with a lovely forecast in place we met up in Ludlow for a day's outing. The route began in a completely new direction from Ludlow and took us up onto the saddle between Titterstone and Brown Clee Hills. New roads for us. At Cleobury North we had both ridden the next part earlier in the season. So a climb onto the flanks of Brown Clee Hill but not the extreme ascent to the top like last time we were this way. We dropped away to join the route I take when I ride to see my daughter so up and over Wenlock Edge was familiar. From Longville-in-the-Dale it was new roads around Caer Caradoc before emerging at All Stetton to take in the tough climb I haven't ridden since the last edition of the old Kidderminster Killer 200km Audax route. It is a tough one for sure. Over the Long Mynd we stopped for a picnic lunch at Bridges before taking the 20% climb over the Stiperstones. This was familiar stuff for both of us. We turned in the beautiful beech woods for Linley and More before taking in Bishop's Castle. Somewhere on the climb beyond we missed a turn so had good views above Lydbury North rather having a much closer view while riding through. It was a good find up on the ridge tho' and we easily got back onto the route after the descent. More climbing was required as we headed for Craven Arms and legs were beginning to notice. From Craven Arms we took a fairly well known run through lanes to Onibury and eventually Ludlow. It had been a tough day out taking rather longer than we had estimated. For much of the ride we had averaged less than 10 mph. We had seen Buzzards, Red Kites, Ravens and a Sparrowhawk. We had also encountered other riders who appeared to be riding the DMHC 2020 route too. It certainly was a superb day for it. 65 smiles and 6757 feet of ups and downs.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Sep 2020)

Sunday – Another SE ride to Wetherby initially, due to a just before midday start the NCN followed to the showground to avoid the potentially gridlocked part of the A661 then on that road until turning off to Follifoot and the on road NCN route to Spofforth, thereafter back on the A road.
South from Wetherby on the A168 and then its unnumbered continuation pass Bramham paralleling the A1(M), largely hidden with the odd exception.




Followed the cycle track around the A64/A1(M) junction and back on the not-A168 to Aberford. Noted the sports cam battery was low but hoped it would last for the south easterly ride to Sherburn in Elmet; it did not so missed the one weird Sunday car of the day – a low bug eyed vehicle of some age.
A southerly orientation regained to South Milford where the road surface despite not looking too bad was really rough riding in places. SE once again through Monk Fyrston with a short skirmish with the A63 and then east and south in an increasingly flat landscape with the light wind noticeable to Beal where a newish looking bridge seemed to have been done on the cheap – a narrow single lane with a blind summit causing car drivers to hit their horns and cyclists hoping.




Continued onwards through Kellington making it three xE villages/towns to add to Saturdays Well and so clearly giving an excuse to pass on xF which locally is unachievable but the ride then arrived at E*g*gborough, most well known for its nearby power station.




The yellow sign on the A19 pass the power station advised of a road closure; it transpired to be total with no foot or bike access to the north. The newly installed on the phone only this last week OS maps investigated for a xH other than the planned Chappel Haddesley and the answer found with a ride to south on the A19, over the M62 to W*h*itley.




The A19 closure meant a return largely over the same roads over the bridge at Beal and pass the church at Birkin




to reach just outside Monk Fryston, and deliberately avoided just outbound, H*i*llam.




Back through South Milford, rough riding road surface this way as well, to Sherburn in Elmet from where I headed north on the A162 to Tadcaster, pausing at Towton as I had toe feeling a bit numb; a few good stamps resolved that.
North west from Taddy on the A659 I only just spotted the NCN to Thorpe Arch as there were not signs for it all – its through the gap next to the wooden gate.




A lot of maps have the alignment of the NCN all the way along the old railway whereas it jumps to one side alongside the Business Park and the Wahoo merrily flashed red as it thought I was off route. Further on the origins of the NCN are plainly evident.




On road to Wetherby then NCN to Spofforth, Haggs Road, Rudding Lane and the A661 which now late in the afternoon was relatively quiet.
74.02 miles (119.1km) @ 14.5mph avg, 3120ft climbed


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Sep 2020)

Yesterday’s ride was a short afternoon ride to recover from the trauma of clothes shopping with/for my daughter. I don’t usually ride later in the afternoon but it made a nice change and it was warm and sunny. I set off towards Loppington turning off to Nonely and a detour round to Commonwood back to Nonely, Myddle, Burlton, English Frankton round Colemere, Lyneal Northwood where the traffic lights appeared to be stuck on green my side and red the other and back home. Lots of people out enjoying the weather. 20.19miles @15.9mph.
More sun this morning but a bit cooler and hazy over the hills. Went up to Horton, Loppington, English Frankton and straight down to Cockshutt where I took a different lane towards Weston Lullingfields, Baschurch, Eyton, Myddlewood and back into Baschurch over the crossroads in the other direction before turning to Stanwardine, Bagley, Tetchill Moor, Tetchill past Ellesmere College into Ellesmere up to Coptiviney, Welshampton down the lane by the church to Lyneal and the same way home as yesterday. There were actually workmen by the traffic lights in Northwood today which is the first time I have seen any in the weeks the lights have been there. Not many people out today although I did see one other cyclist 3 times taking a slightly different route to me. 36.6miles.


----------



## PatrickPending (21 Sep 2020)

Another my ride yesterday 
102Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Peatling Magna - Foston - Kilby - Kibworth Harcourt - Carlton Culew - Ilston on the hill - Rolleston - Skeffington -Tilton On the Hill - 3/4 way to loddington - Back towards Skeffington (realised I'd lost my water bottle....had an idea where - Loddington - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Tur Langton - Kibworth Harcourt - Kibworth - Smeeton Westerby - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Bruntingthorpe -Peatling Parva = Ashby Magna - stung by a wasp - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

Quite hard work as I ran 13km the day before - wasn't originally going to be so long but I realised I dropped my water bottle so added an extra 10K riding back to get it. I had a good idea where it was - heard something drop but my casual glance didnt see anything and I checked my phone and keys etc so rode on. 5km later 'where's my 2nd water bottle' dawns on me so I cycle back to Skeffington and there it was on the quiet road I thought it'd be on. So a slightly longer ride than I thought....gets to Arnesby decides to make it up to 100K. Cycling up from Ashby Parva to Wiloughby Waterlys a wasp (I think) flies into the air vent on my helmet and before I could stop and take my helmet off it stings me and finds its own way out. So the last 5k was done with a stinging pain in my head. Straight home (just heads down cycling) - shower, painkillers....and its bearable 4 hours later. Next day practically gone....not been stung in ages (3 times in my life) - this was the worst alas there's not even a red mark today. Lovely ride nontheless...

Photo just South of Goadby on the way to Glooston..... 


.


----------



## RussellZero (21 Sep 2020)

Lovely ride out today - bit longer than usual for a midweek lunch time but it was so nice out there. 


https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/5570365721


----------



## pjd57 (21 Sep 2020)

Nothing of note in today's 30 miles , other than it was my first time out for 3 weeks.
One week in Rhodes, followed by two in quarantine. ( We'd only been in Greece for a day and it was added to the list )
Enjoyed the holiday and today.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Sep 2020)

First ride on the tandem for 2 weeks due to a stinker of a cold... felt OK today so off we went. Lovely evening and a steady 33 miles, but no photos!


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Sep 2020)

This morning I managed to drop my broken Tricross wheel off at Fine Fettle Cycles in Barwick in Elmet for a new spoke & true. Such a busy day at work so only had time for a banana all day, I certainly felt it on my extended ride home, riding the Specialized Crux I had absolutely zero energy!
28.72 miles with my slowest average speed of the year, 13.3mph!


----------



## Littgull (22 Sep 2020)

Yesterday was one of those few and far between 'perfect weather for cycling' days. So looking at a wet and windy forecast for later in the week I decided to get most of my weekly mileage done by completing my 13th imperial century of the calendar year.
My route which started and finished in Littleborough, Lancashire included the following:
Rochdale, Birtle, Summerseat, Tottington, Harwood, Bolton, Turton, Edgworth, Darwen, Blackburn, Mellor, Brindle, Bamber Bridge, Cuerden Country Park, Croston, Eccleston, Haigh, Copull, Aspull, Westhoughton, Lostock, and Bolton, Bury, Rochdale again.
A beautiful route which had 6,400 ft of climbing. Not excessive for up here in the Pennines but more hilly overall than I have been riding so far this year due to increasingly dodgy knees. The majority of the climbing was in the first half of the ride.
Post-COVID, this would be a good route to include as a Forum ride with @ColinJ.

Here are a few pictures I took on this sublime early autumn day.

Early morning mist clearing as the sun came out near Edgworth





Weavers Wheel cycle path Darwen





Woods near Aspull





Cycle path through Leverhulme Park Bolton


----------



## Colin Grigson (22 Sep 2020)

My second metric century this morning .... 103km to be precise in 3hrs 34mins ... I rode out into an Easterly wind for 52km (15km/h) which was soul destroying, grind , grind , grind - had an energy bar and a good drink and turned around. I literally flew home using gears I’ve never touched previously - I was checking my GPS and my speed was up to 44km/h at times on the flat - crazy but incredibly exhilarating. There’s no hills where I live so don’t get to those sort of speeds usually


----------



## colly (22 Sep 2020)

A wonderful September sunny afternoon. Hot in the sun. Nicely warm out of it. 
A jaunt out after a mornings work. No plan as is often the case but it turned into a nice cruise around the lanes with a couple of hills thrown in to make it an effort.
25.5 miles and 1600ft of upness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/56552072


----------



## wafter (22 Sep 2020)

Felt like doing a longish one but upon getting out legs evidently didn't share my enthusiasm..

Took the camera and headed out towards Wittenham clumps to redress last time's abortive effort. Went via the local high-spot on the way out towards Abingdon, to the clumps and back through Dorchester where (much against my usual cynical nature thanks to weather / cycling euphoria) I bought a face mask from a display outside someone's house. Feeeing all positive to be supporting someone's initiative, getting something handmade, finally getting a reuseable one etc I rode home full of smugness... however I've just tried it on and it seems the fiver spent on it would probably have made a more effective mask itself if stapled to my face 


Hiding in plain sight..







Atop the hill:












The very straight bit of NCN5 out towards Wittenham Clumps:







One of said clumps in the distance. From here the cycle-sanctioned bridleway heads off to the left past the base of the hill to Shillingford Bridge..







Not the world's best photo but gives an idea of the nice envonment and surface - from this point on I ceased the banging rave and old skool classics in my ears to take in the woodland peace 

There were probably better photo opportunities ahead, but by this time I was fully reminded of why I have trying to combine photography and cycling so the camera stayed in the bag for a while while I just enjoyed the ride.







From here it was out onto a largely lovely and smooth mud path skirting around some fields before reaching Shillingford. Then on to ill-fated Dorchester (I think I'll post the mask back through the door with some constructive feedback and ask for my payment to be redirected to a worthy charity)..

Finally I made my way home via the recently discovered bridleway to Toot Baldon; being given-way to by a friendly MTB rider coming the other way along the single track, which was appreciated 







Not a bad ride and one that was punctuated throughout by euphoric disbelief at how fantastic the weather was. Would have liked to have made more of it but the 30-odd relatively sedate miles was enough for me today.


----------



## footloose crow (23 Sep 2020)

*23 September. Chasing leaves....*

Turner (the painter) wrote that British weather creates more inspiration for painting than anywhere else on earth. Although I don't know how much he travelled, I am willing to go with that. Watching grey bottomed clouds tower above the woods in the distance, bands of sunlight illuminating the fields, leaves chase themselves down the lane intoxicated with their release from tree duty, I can see what Turner meant. I like the autumn and its shifting light and rich colours. I may change my mind tomorrow of course, when it is forecast to rain all day. 






The bike has been repaired since my crash in July but now it creaks and squeaks all the time. It isn't the bottom bracket. The pedals are greased. When the wind blows I can't hear it but deep in the lanes, out of the wind, standing on the pedals to get up another little steep bit, the whole orchestra of groans rises with the altitude. The bike is distressed and I don't know why.

As for me I am just frightened of bends and drops, braking much more, watching the surface for mud, leaves or grit, conscious of the pain in my still unhealed collar bone and the stark warning from the consultant that another crash will "b*gger it up completely". 

How to explain then the compulsion to ride, the need for the bike, the visceral desire to turn pedals, feel the wind, to move across the landscape freely, like wearing seven league boots that never touch the ground. I shouldn't be doing this but I can't stop. Being unable to stop was the cause of my problems in the first place. Too much speed, too little care. The bike is going to nag me all ride about it. 

Leaving Truro it is downhill on a fast A road and my promises to Madame Crow to ride slowly are forgotten as I try to keep up with the passing cars. Speed is a drug. The hedgerows blur in my peripheral vision and the tyres hiss with excitement. Then off the main road and up the lane, the operative word being 'up', to the quiet village of Probus. Spin, squeak, spin, groan, spin, squeak, the mothers picking up children from the nursery look up in alarm as I pass, lights flashing, bike complaining, breath ragged. Perhaps it is the imagined slipstream of corona virus left behind me that alarms them? No, it is the noise. The children point. I wave. 

Into the quiet lanes now, tree tunnels of green light, patchy sun burning through the gaps where leaves turn and twist down towards me. In the dips in the road the recent rain has piled up gravel and grit into wheel slipping drifts. I think about this. I think about cars appearing suddenly from the many blind bends. I am so busy thinking that I fail to see a red Kia until it is just a few yards away. The driver has stopped for me, luckily. I berate myself. I imagine Madame Crow berating me. My bike groans and squeaks. It is probably also berating me. It seems to have suffered life changing injuries in that crash. 






A steep drop into Ladock village and then it is up, up and away, the Wahoo telling me what it is going from 5% to 8%, then 12%, then 14%.I keep my eye on the road and don't look ahead. I don't want to see how steep it is. Now some downhill into Ladock Woods and then a long uphill that starts at 3% and steepens to 8% and goes on....and on.

I reach the roof of Cornwall some 700 feet higher than I was and in the distance, across the patchwork of fields and woods I can see the glint of the sea and the north coast. There is a house here called 'Ocean View'. Madame Crow is always impressed by the name when we come this way - "not Sea View" she says, "which would be too tame for this viewpoint towards America, towards the wild green Atlantic". 

From here it is across to the south coast, the rolling landscape of bright green fields and woods, the wind now turned more towards me, willing me on as my legs feel the weight of too many contour lines, the dark line of hills that make up the central moors reflecting the dourness of the sky. 






Click, squeak, groan, the bike grumbles its way along the lanes. It seems to have become heavier, slower, less willing to climb, less willing to sprint. Perhaps it is me. To enjoy the ride I need to stay in the moment and not calculate how far is left to go, how many hills. It begins to work and I start to notice the small things again, the texture of the hedgerows, the shape of the clouds, the number of shades of green in one grassy bank, the pattern of light on the road. 






The last hills up and into Truro go more easily than I feared and I have got used to the cacophony of noise from the bike. At least I don't need a bell as every pedestrian turns to see what monster is approaching.

This afternoon I will put the bike up on the stand and see what is wrong with it. Remove the pedals and re-grease them. The bottom bracket is new. I will lubricate everything. Tomorrow I see the consultant again - maybe he can do something about the clicks and groans from my collarbone, the dull ache. I suspect "not cycling" may be the prescription.


----------



## C R (23 Sep 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *23 September. Chasing leaves....*
> 
> Turner (the painter) wrote that British weather creates more inspiration for painting than anywhere else on earth. Although I don't know how much he travelled, I am willing to go with that. Watching grey bottomed clouds tower above the woods in the distance, bands of sunlight illuminating the fields, leaves chase themselves down the lane intoxicated with their release from tree duty, I can see what Turner meant. I like the autumn and its shifting light and rich colours. I may change my mind tomorrow of course, when it is forecast to rain all day.
> 
> ...


Great to have you back.


----------



## ianbarton (23 Sep 2020)

footloose crow said:


> I will lubricate everything. Tomorrow I see the consultant again - maybe he can do something about the clicks and groans from my collarbone, the dull ache. I suspect "not cycling" may be the prescription.


What a fantastic post. Just make sure you feign sudden deafness if he mentions "Not cycling".


----------



## C R (23 Sep 2020)

I checked the forecast this morning, and it wasn't very promising. By lunchtime it was raining steadily, but I really needed some fresh air, so went out to get wet with the flat bar.

Usual lunchtime 10 mile loop, when I went over the M5 on the way up Hatfield Bank this was the view:




A southbound lorry went across the reservation, through the northbound carriageway and ended up on the embankment, closing the northbound carriageway. Amazingly, there were no other vehicles affected or any serious injuries.

Anyhow, I was getting wet so carried on with my ride. Of course, as soon as I put the bike away the rain stopped, and we had a dry afternoon so at least I could hang my riding clothes to dry in the garden.

The map


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Sep 2020)

Heavy rain meant wet roads so once the rain had stopped I picked up the mudguard machine. The clouds were ominous as I headed through the Castlemorton lanes and I felt an occasional rain drop. Nothing came of it though so it was on down to Redmarley and over Brand Green. Still the clouds were dark. Every shade of grey indeed. No silver linings though. A line of 7 white swans showed up against the black as they flew towards me. On up the Hams I stopped briefly at the reserve to spot a heron peering over the reeds and a pair of teal coming in to land. Time was progressing so the legs set to on a slightly bigger gear than usual. All good to finish as the dark clouds had vanished. Maybe I shooed them away. 47 smiles


----------



## pjd57 (23 Sep 2020)

Nice leisurely morning trip out of Glasgow.
Through Clyde Tunnel and out Paisley road , then joined the excellent cycle path to Lochwinnoch and on to Kilbirnie.
Tea stop , then back home


----------



## Old jon (23 Sep 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *23 September. Chasing leaves....*
> Tomorrow I see the consultant again - maybe he can do something about the clicks and groans from my collarbone, the dull ache.



Good to have you amongst us again. Superb writing, thank you indeed. And aye, mate, the ache goes away.


----------



## wafter (24 Sep 2020)

@C R - that's more like the typical miserable visage of Britain we've all let slip from memory during the glorious summer! Good work for getting out in it 


This morning was uncharacteristically bright (relative to the weather forcast) and we were getting a bit tight for eggs.. by now you know the drill!

Contrary to Tuesday's effort I didn't feel like much of a ride but it got better as I went on. Felt properly autumnal today; the usual long-sleeve base layer and baggy swimming shorts (😊) feeling borderline-acceptable for the first time in a long time, with evident wind chill on the exposed hands and legs for the first time this side of summer.

After a while got warmed up though and was fine; which was a good job as the five egg boxes take up any room in my rucksack that would otherwise be reserved for additional layers!

I thought I was going to get taken out by some dickhead pulling off the dual carriageway on my way to Cumnor; obliviously (if thankfully slowly) swinging wide out of the T-junction; the front passenger-side corner of his soft-roader describing an arc that would pass perfectly right through my path; which was held out of nihilism and defiance on my part. Once he was a couple of feet from me he finally twigged my presence; snatching the wheel over and hitting the brakes; then hanging well back until we reached the next junction a bit further down. I think he shook himself up tbh given how close he came to hitting me through his own total lack of observation. Hopefully a lesson learned...

Despite arriving a little late the egg-shed was reasonably stocked; albiet with more average 60-ish grammers rather than the 85g monsters from a while ago; I wonder if chickens have a "seasonal blowout" come the end of summer..? Rucksack filled I continued on my way with the less than uplifting Smiths soundtrack (appropriate for my mood) along the usual route; Abingdon, Culham, Didcot.. inadvertantly starling a buzzard from its roadside pearch with my tortured wailing along to one of Marr and Morrissey's miserable epics..

Stopped on the cycle path by the power station to pick so blackberries before continuing along a "new" bridleway between Sutton Courtney and Drayton - not a terrible excursion but one that probably won't be repeated as the route from SC to Abingdon is better-surfaced and cuts out more A-road.

A break to put some more air in the back tyre as I'd felt that horrible "bottoming out" feeling too many times and probably deserved a puncture by this point. Back to the convenience of the potatophone for images:













Pootled the rest of the way back, making it about 40 miles at about 14mph. Saw quite a few other cyclists about but I think the noticeably lower temperature today had kept a lot of people inside; not that I'm complaining! I feel a lot better today for some reason too; that nice post-exercise calm; perhaps because of the exertion of a slightly chilly fasted ride 


Finally, found a bonus phone pic from a great ride on the Raleigh earlier in the week; which encompassed some cracking sunset action through Port Meadow 😊


----------



## C R (24 Sep 2020)

wafter said:


> @C R - that's more like the typical miserable visage of Britain we've all let slip from memory during the glorious summer! Good work for getting out in it


Yep, we've really been spoilt this year. Yesterday's was my first wet ride since mid March.


----------



## Old jon (25 Sep 2020)

After a couple of rainy days a fine morning is here. Promise of some wind, but someone had suggested a ride. I was not going to say no, so took the Spa out and rode to the northern edge of Leeds.

A bit of a chat, and off we went along Wike Ridge Lane to Wike itself. Turn left to Harrogate Road, then right to Harewood. Ride through the grounds, down the hill to the A659, then right and left back onto the A61. Only as far as the right turn to Kirkby Overblow. This is a bit uphill, and after turning left in the village there is more of the same. Reach the A658 and head east, along here is the junction into Follifoot.

Back across the A658, then the drop into Knaresborough, crossing the River Nidd on the way. And travel along the river to the Wetherby Road. Go back across the river here, and ride along the other side to the Watermill Café. Hunger and thirst to look after. And it was chilly too. Back to the Wetherby Road and with the wind on our backs it was a speedy ride through Little Ribston and North Deighton, oh and Kirk Deighton as well, all the way back to Wetherby.

A bit of route discussion, so its Wattle Syke and West Woods Road to Bramham, turn right there, almost all the way to Wothersome and then take the right fork. This eventually leads to a left turn onto Milner Lane. Not all the way to Thorner, ride to Scarcroft instead. And the land mostly rises now, or so it seems, all the way back to Slaid Hill, where we split up to go our separate ways.

My way was past Roundhay Park’s big gates, the clock at Oakwood and down to town centre, escaping across Crown Point Bridge into the tangle of roadworks that I suppose adds interest to an otherwise routine end to most of my rides. Smile on mug though, home in sight, forty eight miles and 3000 feet up, when I had a better look at the garthing. A good one again.






ups and downs in plenty


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Sep 2020)

Despite my best intentions I haven't managed to get out on the bike for over a week so I took the chance to head out on the Raleigh this morning, hoping to get back before it got too windy. Just one of my usual routes (I've really got myself stuck in a rut lately): Condover - Cross Houses - Cound - Harnage - Acton Burnell - Longnor - Condover and back via Lyth Hill.

Setting off into a chilly but sunny morning I found the roads reasonably quiet and had a nice tailwind for the first couple of miles which became a cross-wind after changing direction after Condover. It helped again on the main road section at Cross Houses, again fairly quiet, and onwards to Cound then up the hill to Harnage. The St. George's Cross was todays flag at Cound.

A cross-head-wind slowed me a bit to Cound Moor then there was a slight hold up as the JCB I was catching up with stopped and started reversing back towards me unexpectedly. The driver apologised - he'd missed the gateway he was looking for.

There is a nasty little climb on the way to Acton Burnell and today on reaching the top I found the levelling out of the gradient didn't make the riding easier as the wind had picked up. With a cross wind I didn't make particularly good progress to Longnor where I turned back into the headwind for the last few miles to home and really knew about it. This was somewhat slower going than I'm used to and reaching Condover again I decided to go over Lyth Hill rather than slog up the exposed bit of main road. I had a bit of a moment back in the village when having braced myself for gusts from the left I unexpectedly had one come at me from the right. According to the Met Office it was blowing 14 mph when I set out and 24 gusting to 40 by the time I got back.

One of those rides where I was glad to have got out but also quite glad to get back. 24.7 miles at 14.3 mph average.





It looks and feels properly autumnal near Harnage.









A couple of snaps from Lyth Hill.


----------



## wafter (25 Sep 2020)

The GF decided I could be put to use today, so off to the shops I went on the Raleigh. I had a bit of a float around town beforehand; the temperature far more in keeping with the time of year now with trousers and fleece feeling thoroughly appropriate at least until a bit warmed up. 

The wind was brutal throughout and I only managed about 7 miles of wafting before I'd had enough. I got most of the stuff I'd been instructed to at the shop and scored a few bargainous reduced items too; for which I'll no doubt be rewarded later as my body becomes flooded with histamine from my rapidly-becoming-out-of-date dinner 

The Pannier rack on the Raleigh once more bailed me out; accommodating the overspill from my already capacious rucksack. Hardly a proper ride but yet another reinforcement of how great the bike is as an urban utility tool. 

Wind excepted it was a pleasure to be out in an autumnal Oxford; especially viewed from the saddle of a decent ride. I'm a sucker for nostalgia and have fond memories of razzing around the streets of the city many years on my first road bike - a tatty, otherwise unbadged 501-framed example I bought off a fellow student many years ago for £20, that I now wished I'd kept having come full-circle back to steel after flirting with "better" more modern materials in the interveining years..


----------



## Mike_P (25 Sep 2020)

Realised this evening how lucky I was the other week plodding slowly in the dark along the cycletrack on the ebike along the old railway to/from Starbeck, a couple of horses passed in the opposite direction and a bit further on their was a foot high pile of fresh manure. Came back from Morrisons the same way with the ebike now fitted with one of those Halfords front lights that can, and in this case, does have a handlebar trigger to flip it and off and switch between modes, so no problem manure avoiding, and equally able to swop instantly between the Halfords light on fully in dark areas or just the Ebikes light.
Discovered on Monday while using the Ebike for work visits again that to celebrate a year on from the UCIs their is a set of TTLs at the junction between where the finish line was and the start ramp. The weather also celebrated a year on by flooding the A61 between Ripley and Ripon last night and again this morning.


----------



## itboffin (25 Sep 2020)

To busy with work this week and especially today to ride booooo!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2020)

Finally free from having to work on Saturdays  a return to my new normal routine ,early out the door for the weekly food shop then back home breakfast  and out for a ride . Out the the door at 10 and a definite autumnal chilly in the air . Warmer jacket ,leg warmer and my knitted ear warmer made its first appearance since April . I had no plan other than do 50km I have 2 standard 50km loops but fancied a change . Headed out towards Market Bosworth and the quiet lanes . Got to the village of Upton 16 miles in so turned for home . As I came into the village of Cadeby there was 2 riders at the side of the road looked at a bike I slowed and asked you alright ? No can't sort the chain out came the reply so I stopped . The chain had come off but had some how doubled back on its self and there was 2 loops in the chain either side of the front derailleur . Just before I got the multi tool out with a chain breaker I said let me have a quick look . The guy stepped back and I managed to force one loop through the derailleur and the loops litterally just fell out off the chain very difficult to describe but the guys were amazed as they had been struggling for a while ,more luck than my mechanical skills . The guys were soon heading home having thanked me prefusely good deed done . Back home via Peckleton and Desford 33.9 miles with 1700ft of upness at a steady 16.2 mph . The sun was pleasantly warm but the wind was a bit cutting


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Sep 2020)

John G, Steve E were set for a ride. Margaret PR and Jules H were at the meet for a chat. Eventually the 3 of us took the run out to Alfrick and Mini Ankerdine. We looped to Martley but the guys chopped off the Ockeridge loop so we were soon at the cafe. Very quiet there and outside was clear of virus with the goodly wind that was coming out of the north. Underway again it was onto Bransford Bridge where I took the lanesy route back. The other two headed off on the busy main road with speed being a priority. Nice wee social one. 35 smiles


----------



## itboffin (26 Sep 2020)

84 miles today from Pewsey to Wilton then Wylye valley to Warminster, Westbury and back apart from the brutal headwind for most of the way the traffic was terrible in fact i'd say the worst i've seen this year, lots of it and everyone needing to get past immediately by close passing and multi near misses with on coming traffic, what was going on today in the west country?






This helped as did the three coffees and the a sausage roll at the second stop


----------



## ianbarton (26 Sep 2020)

A couple of photos from Thursday's ride when the sun was still shining and it wasn't windy. My usual loop through Audlem to Market Drayton and back via Moreton Say and Ightfield. The pond at Moreton Say really is that green. Probably some sort of algae. There were a couple of half grown Coots swimming on the pond, but they are too small to see.

I stopped at Ightfield for a rest as my knees where sore after riding more than 200km last week. The church at Ightfield is still closed, which is a shame as the interior is well worth a visit. The breeze was behind me from Ightfield and most of it is slightly downhill. Total distance about 41km.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Sep 2020)

Just a quick ride today to Leg O'mutton ramp and back, to ensure I'd put it all back together properly. New rear tyre, a folder, feels very different. Should it?
11.07 miles, and MapMyWhatever main site is playing up.But the app is telling me8.4mph avg and...that's it, it's fallen over. No, back again, 0 feet gain. Yeah right, in Devon? Gimme a break, fellas...

Quite busy, some high-speed unlit loonies in the Grenofen tunnel.
Back out to Brentor for nearly two weeks, so will continue the Revell resto there, and dream up some rides.


----------



## wafter (26 Sep 2020)

Drinks with friends on the cards in the afternoon, but I wanted to squeeze in a ride as I was suffering the predicted allergy issues and (rightly or wrongly) feel a good thrash on the bike can help ease these somewhat.

Awoke in a crap, antisocial mood with not a huge amount of time to spare and wanting to get in a fair amount of work opted for a short blast on the Boardman for only its third outing since I got the Genesis in April..

I'm not going to lie, getting on the Boardman brought to mind all the usual cliches heaped upon decent CFRP bikes - it did indeed feel light, responsive, stiff yet well-damped. As much as I love the Genesis I'd forgotten just how much the Boardman goads you on to pile on the speed with its apparent willingness to aid this process.

Wearing light walking trousers for the first time in a long time, as well as my hat for the 2nd time it was fairly chilly as I headed out towards Wytham (mostly into the pretty brutal headwind), then Wolvercote, round the ring road for a bit then off towards Elsfield, Stanton St. John, Wheatley, Horspath and back through town. Thankfully by around 7 miles in I'd warmed up nicely and conditions felt a lot more tolerable; the cold and wind having made the ride far more visceral than the easy-going summer weather of weeks past.

Town was bloody horrible - seemingly every route in or out backed up to the outskirts of the city; with a correspondingly large amount of muppets about. "Highlights" included some dickhead pulling a 3-pointer and stopping blocking the road to "discuss" this with me once I'd come to a complete stop  I also saw some stupid woman open her car door into the cycle path and nearly take out the father and son cycling in front of me; who luckily managed to swerve into a gap in the traffic to avoid disaster.. this typified all of the town riding tbh; small gaps, vacuous / inconsiderate drivers, blind spots, pedestrians everywhere... hazard-tastic and certainly not fun.

I attacked everything mercilessly today; the wind, the hills, the obstacles.. ending at a little under 23 miles and 700ft at 16.7mph and 161bpm, for around 1200kcal burned. This is the 2nd highest mean heart rate I've managed (82% of max, around 68% zone 4 and 8% zone 5); it's odd how I can barely touch these areas on some rides and yet push this hard for nearly the whole duration on this occasion.

I set 22 Strava PBs, although tbh this isn't surprising given the combination of the lesser-used but faster bike, relatively minimal previous use of some segments, thrashy mood and wind (when it was in my favour) although some of the climbs were against the wind and still scored PBs 

After I got back I went straight out again on the Raleigh in the hope of retrieving a Raleigh Lizard I'd seen apparently being given away outside a house, but when I got there it was gone - hopefully it went to a good home! That was another 10 miles and I got back a while ago from the pub, which must have been another 4-5. Not a bad day's cycling I guess


----------



## oldfatfool (27 Sep 2020)

Well today not only was the wind against me (it even stops when I stop only to resume blowing against me when I set off!!) I also believe I have centrifugal brakes that appear to come on when I am moving but appear to give perfect clearance when I stop 🤔🤔🤔

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/k3uQcz0A79


----------



## Donger (27 Sep 2020)

Apparently it was chilly today. I honestly didn't notice it a bit, and turned up for our club ride in shorts and short-sleeved jersey as usual. Nearly everyone else wore either long tights or long sleeves with gilets, jackets or snoods and shivered quite a lot. Another great route devised by @KingswayRider today, going around the West side of Newent before stopping at Staunton Garden Centre for coffee and cakes and returning via Hartpury and the Woolridge. 

A decent turnout of ten of us meant splitting into two equally-paced groups for social distancing, but we never lost sight of each other on the road. Nice to see @Dark46 back in the fold and our friends Jim and Lisa making their first appearance of the year. Another great ride, leaving me about 14 miles short of both my 250 mile monthly target and my original end-of-year target of 3,000 miles. A shame we got caught by every single damn traffic light on the way back around the Gloucester Western By-pass. 42.4 otherwise enjoyable miles today.

Enjoy your rides, guys ... before autumn sets in with a vengeance. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Old jon (27 Sep 2020)

Someone suggested a ride out to Thorp Arch, ‘what a very good idea,’ thought I. And the Spa is still something to learn about, today’s lesson is to lower the bars, flip the stem anyway. So away I rode on it, roughly north to the bit where Leeds turns into fields.

And the three of us set off along Wike Ridge Lane, but not for long. Turn onto Tarn Lane, it is downhill through Scarcroft, straight over the A58. What goes down rises again, in this case to Milner Lane. Along this for a while then onto Holme Farm Lane, to the turn for Jewitt Lane. Which we rode along to Collingham. A bit of a squiggle through here leads to Linton and across the River Wharfe, just a little further on are the outskirts of Wetherby. More lefts and rights lead to the bridleway made from a Beechammed railway line. Yes, it is a word!!

This is the first time I have encountered horses on this bridleway. They were well behaved. Soon, Thorp Arch was reached and we stopped to refuel and warm up too. That wind from the north was aye cold. Cross the Wharfe after leaving the café, then turn right on the A659. A short way along here is the left to travel into Clifford and out again past the former convent. Clifford is a really tiny place that might have suffered worship overload in days of old, as the convent and two churches possibly indicate.

Bramham next, and Thorner Lane to that village. Usually, this bit is decorated with a headwind, but not today. Ride up Carr Lane and cross the A58. The road descends to the bottom of Shadwell Main Street, so you have to ride up it. But for me, only as far as Gateland Lane where we parted ways. I returned to the A58 for the wheeee!! down to the junction with Easterly Road. Wend my way past the Oakwood Clock and through town to home. A big grin for the hot shower waiting, and a very entertaining 41 miles riding. And more than 2000 feet ascending. It is good how this happens.

It was flat from above,







But lumpy from the side


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Sep 2020)

What a beautiful day! Thought it might be a bit chilly but no way, it was perfect in the low September sun, and long may it last i say. Better than some of the runs out over the summer that were minging hot.
Fairly usual route out west of Chester then a loop north and back into town, couple of quick pics first one Abbey Square.




Managed to just catch the last race of the season heading back home. The crowd were going ...., well, there was me and a couple of onlookers on the wall, but at least the cameras were there for the tv punters.




So 23 miles and very acceptable ones as well. Looking forward to getting out a couple of times a week from now on before the clocks change.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> What a beautiful day! Thought it might be a bit chilly but no way, it was perfect in the low September sun, and long may it last i say. Better than some of the runs out over the summer that were minging hot.
> Fairly usual route out west of Chester then a loop north and back into town, couple of quick pics first one Abbey Square.
> View attachment 549454
> 
> Managed to just catch the last race of the season heading back home. The crowd were going ...., well, there was me and a couple of onlookers on the wall, but at least the cameras were there for the tv punters.



I really like the wide angle shot there. At least I'm assuming it's a carefully composed shot and not severe subsidence on the right hand terrace..


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I really like the wide angle shot there. At least I'm assuming it's a carefully composed shot and not severe subsidence on the right hand terrace..


Hope not! Built in the 1760s so important Georgian heritage.... my camera phone wide angle is better for landscapes for sure


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hope not! Built in the 1760s so important Georgian heritage.... my camera phone wide angle is better for landscapes for sure



I lived close to there and I remember seeing older images of houses that had collapsed in that manner due to salt mining.


----------



## wafter (27 Sep 2020)

Stirred from my grotty sofa-languishing mid-afternoon by the need for a trip to the shop, I headed out on foot and got half way down the road before I turned round and grabbed the bike, thanks to the glorious weather. Combed the scant shelves for bargains before heading off for a thoroughly enjoyable 20-ish mile mooch around town in the lovely golden glow of the low autumn sun 😊


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Sep 2020)

After a morning dog walk I went out on my bike this afternoon. The weather was lovely. 
I did a reverse of my normal Harford loop. There were signs of autumn, but plenty of butterflies about.

I came back over Westlake and along the coast.

27 nice miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4119823797


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Sep 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> After a morning dog walk I went out on my bike this afternoon. The weather was lovely.
> I did a reverse of my normal Harford loop. There were signs of autumn, but plenty of butterflies about.
> 
> I came back over Westlake and along the coast.
> ...


Lovely pics!


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2020)

Out of the door at sunrise to meet up with the mighty Ross The Boss. He was joining me on the first part of today's ride to have Brekkie at Yalding. A fair rapid pace meant we got to Teapot Island Cafe early and had to wait a little, but it did mean we were first in the queue as soon after a good dozen or so other cyclists from different clubs turned up.
After brekkie, Ross made his way home whilst I continued my ride. It started to get a little cold now and a bit further and the heavens opened and decided to rain on me for an hour. Once the rain had stopped the wind Gods decided to punish me a bit more by blowing a nasty headwind in my direction making for tough going at times. But I got round and got home, a mucky human and a mucky bike. But Septembers Imperial Century Ride is done and dusted though a little late in the month.
So, scores on the doors. A tad just over 104 miles for the day. Imperial Century Ride #12 for the year. #285 over all. Imperial month #118 in a row. The 10 years is getting closer.


----------



## KingswayRider (27 Sep 2020)

Donger said:


> Apparently it was chilly today. I honestly didn't notice it a bit, and turned up for our club ride in shorts and short-sleeved jersey as usual. Nearly everyone else wore either long tights or long sleeves with gilets, jackets or snoods and shivered quite a lot. Another great route devised by @KingswayRider today, going around the West side of Newent before stopping at Staunton Garden Centre for coffee and cakes and returning via Hartpury and the Woolridge.
> 
> A decent turnout of ten of us meant splitting into two equally-paced groups for social distancing, but we never lost sight of each other on the road. Nice to see @Dark46 back in the fold and our friends Jim and Lisa making their first appearance of the year. Another great ride, leaving me about 14 miles short of both my 250 mile monthly target and my original end-of-year target of 3,000 miles. A shame we got caught by every single damn traffic light on the way back around the Gloucester Western By-pass. 42.4 otherwise enjoyable miles today.
> 
> Enjoy your rides, guys ... before autumn sets in with a vengeance. Cheers, _Donger._


6 Degrees when I left just after 7am. At least the climb to Westrip warmed me briefly...before I got cold on the descent again. Arrived at the start with around 31-32 miles. Nice ride out - shame there isn't a quieter way to get between here & the lanes to the north, but once out of town it was all minor lanes. Got to work my legs on the climbs by helping Lisa - hand on the back & push the watts out. Finished up the day with 72 miles & just squeezed over the 1000m of ascent.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Sep 2020)

Got a pass out on Saturday so decided to ride to and from Widnes along the Trans Pennine/NCN62 on my Spa steel tourer. Lots of people out enjoying walking,horse riding and cycling without any issues.
Im always stopping to take photos so it took longer than normal to do the 68 mile round trip but well worth it
Enjoy a few of the many photos I took 




First feed stop at Walton Hall 




Sankey canal with Fiddlers Ferry looming in the distance 




Old tug and my Spa on the Sankey canal 




Fiddlers Ferry power station 




Remains of a Mersey Flat on the River Mersey with the new bridge in the background 




The old Runcorn bridge closed to traffic 




River Mersey on the left, Manchester Ship canal on the right 




New Mersey crossing 




Feed stop and brew on the way home near Warrington using my daughters school cool bag to keep the all important milk cool




Happy bunny along the Trans Pennine near Lymm after a good days riding


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Sep 2020)

A bright and breezy morning but definitely getting a bit cooler so I had to resort to long sleeves. Started out towards Horton just getting past the Moatshed as a helicopter was coming to land, not sure who travels to a cafe by helicopter but it’s there fairly often, carried on to Creamore onto the Whitchurch road into Wem,over the railway crossing and past the cricket club to Aston, Barkers Green back to the other side of Wem before turning to Tilley and Loppington, turned to Burlton over the road to Marton, Weston Lullingfields, Bagley, Lee past Whitemere where there were lots of people out sailing and up to Colemere taking the lane past the car park side of Colemere passing the vineyard on the way into Lyneal, Northwood and home. Lots of people out in the sunshine again. 29.75miles @15.7mph.


----------



## Nomadski (27 Sep 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Got a pass out on Saturday so decided to ride to and from Widnes along the Trans Pennine/NCN62 on my Spa steel tourer. Lots of people out enjoying walking,horse riding and cycling without any issues.
> Im always stopping to take photos so it took longer than normal to do the 68 mile round trip but well worth it
> Enjoy a few of the many photos I took
> View attachment 549487
> ...



Stunning B&W photo there. 

I did a longer and hillier ride than usual for 2020, going up both Dovestones climb towards Holmfirth, visited Nora Batty's place then went up the Holme Moss climb (frustratingly no huge crowds sitting on the banks at the top waiting for me). Did a very enjoyable downhill the other side then rushed home as I had no front lights with me and it was getting on a bit!
































View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHJicGr2Qic


https://www.strava.com/activities/4093548815


----------



## Mike_P (27 Sep 2020)

Saturday – Day for ebike v the wind. 23.79 miles in total with three shopping outings although the 12.17 mile return trip to Lidl in the evening was actually solely an ebike ride as it had shut at 6pm for refurbishments despite being only 2 years old!

Sunday - Brrr, that wind was cold.
East through Knaresborough on the Defy where Waterside was full of pedestrians, many of whom were bell deaf, some being distracted by a train crossing the viaduct. That slow progress was mitigated with a PR on Abbey Road and then another SE on the B6164 through Little Ribston.

East again through Cowthorpe, Tockwith, Long Marston and the B1224 to Rufforth where the first signs of cycle friendly York emerged with a cycle track that appeared to take the opposing L shaped route out of the village to that that the road took. Noted it, then on touching the road, did a ninety degree turn onto a narrow route the width of a normal footpath with a gate immediately – nice! Carried on the B1224 across the York northern outer ring road to the western suburbs of the City.

Turned north; the road ultimately acquired a cycleway marked on one pavement, stayed on the road other than on the approach to a “bus gate” where uncertain what lay round the bend I nipped onto the cycleway; transpired it was a camera enforced “gate”.

Back off road onto the cycleway as the northern outer ring road reappeared, the A1237 is a mid 1980s creation much disputed at the time as being unnecessary and built as a two lane carriageway which almost immediately proved to be the exact opposite with heavy traffic and a notoriety for traffic jams. A couple of junctions have been improved but otherwise it remains as built.

On the approach to the bridge over the East Coast mainline and the River Ouse one of those annoying cycleway signs appeared “Cyclists Dismount”, quite clearly a cyclist coming to other way was not according with that and given the lack of width of the footway it did seem questionable how someone wheeling a bike could pass a pedestrian or another cyclist doing the same.




So peddled on, pass two pedestrians on the bridge, and then looped round to the east side of the A19 to take, slightly concerned, a subway under the A1237. Graffiti lined walled but litter / broken glass free.




Headed north on the A19 to the xK of Skelton, having skipped xJ as being pretty impossible.




Carrying on northwards which was when the cold wind really was felt and a thicker baselayer and thicker bid tights would have been desirable. Paused at entrance to The Sidings Hotel & Restaurant.




Eventually a westerly orientation arose after Tollerton and across to xL of Aldwark




Then south to cross the rattling toll bridge. Once across the bridge the wind seemed a touch warmer. West via Great Ouseburn, Arkendale and Ferrensby to Farnham where once beyond the village the sun appeared so the final part of the ride was done in more pleasant conditions albeit still with the northerly.

53.68 miles @ 14.5mph avg, 2041ft climbed.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Sep 2020)

Nomadski said:


> Stunning B&W photo there.
> 
> I did a longer and hillier ride than usual for 2020, going up both Dovestones climb towards Holmfirth, visited Nora Batty's place then went up the Holme Moss climb (frustratingly no huge crowds sitting on the banks at the top waiting for me). Did a very enjoyable downhill the other side then rushed home as I had no front lights with me and it was getting on a bit!
> 
> ...



Thankyou, I prefer black and white most of the time. 
your ride looks like a good one, cracking photos


----------



## ianbarton (28 Sep 2020)

After yesterday's very windy Market Drayton loop, which I only did to bring my
weekly total to 160km, I was planning to have a rest day. I have been trying to
cycle at least 100 imperial miles per week, but in an indecisive mood had decided
to record everything in metric units. However, it was sunny with only a slight
breeze. I decided to do my Wem loop going clockwise. There were a few other
people out cycling and a fair amount of traffic on the A49.

Since it was a Sunday the cafe in the library was closed, so I bought a
sandwich and some Mr Kipling's almond slices from the Coop. I set off towards
Whixall with the breeze blowing directly in my face. I reached the B road near
Quina Brook and followed it to the junction with Station Road. I got to the
railway crossing just as a train was pulling out of the station heading to
Whitchurch. Cycling into the centre of Prees I continued up the short hill of
Church Street. I pulled into the church yard and sat on the bench under the Yew
tree near to the entrance. I ate my egg and bacon sandwich and a couple of Mr
Kipling's almond slices. After a short rest I set off downhill along Church
Street before crossing the A49. After about a mile I turned left onto an unamed
minor road and headed into Ightfield. The next three kilometres are mostly down
hill before reaching the junction with Lodmore Lane where it's only a couple of
kilometres to home.

55km at 20.1 kph





The church at Prees.




Field full of wrapped bales just outside Ightfield.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's ride:
Having to still catch up with rides for my Lunacy Challenge I ideally needed to get a second century in this month so took the chance while the weather is dry. I was woken a few minutes before my alarm was due to go off by the dulcet tones of the dog throwing up in the next room, which I could have done without.

I was on the road for seven which was just before sunrise for the first time this autumn season. It felt chillier than the 6c showing on the thermometer so I needed a stop within the first mile to put an a third fleece - another first for the season. (It did warm up enough for some layers to come off later on)

I'd hoped to do something different from the last couple of centuries, however with a north-westerly wind forecast to become a northerly and strengthen through the day it made sense to do a loop round the north of the county again and have a tailwind helping later on. Traffic was nice and quiet as I'd have hoped for as I headed through Condover for Ryton, Gonsal and Stapleton to add a bit of distance before rejoining the usual roads to Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, and Melverley.

Some of you might recall that I accidentally dropped the saddle during my last century ride and I was finding it a struggle to get comfortable at the start of this trip. After a bit of trial and error I found it was still a little low and got on better with it after adjustment.

A snack stop was taken at Melverley then I headed on into the headwind which can't have been too strong at this point as I was still able to maintain between 14 and 16 mph on the flat. I took the alternative route that bypasses Maesbrook again and headed past Waen Wen to Morton where a motorist decided to pull out in front of me from a side road giving a cheery wave of thanks as I came to a sudden halt. My response wasn't especially cheery.

From Ball I rejoined roads that are usually busy, but weren't today, to ride through a surprisingly quiet Oswestry and past the hill fort on my way to Gobowen. The short, sharp climbs showed up that my legs were already feeling tired at only 33 miles which was slightly concerning. The undulating section to Ellesmere was taken slowly which helped. I had a slight moment turning into a junction at Hindford as I'd taken a hand off the bar to idly scratch my nose only to find a large vehicle coming out of the junction and I couldn't reach the brake quickly. Collision avoided but that could have been really embarrasing.

Being slower than last time, my elevenses stop was taken before Ellesmere rather than after. I headed through Coptiviney as usual but decided to avoid Welshampton for a change so went through Breaden Heath and Bettisfield instead. Apart from a sharp dip into a little valley and the consequent steep climb out the other side, this was a pleasant way to go which I may use again. I was getting the benefit of the tailwind for the first time so was getting along quite nicely despite the tired legs. The traffic lights were working properly at Northwood and although I turned here and had a crosswind for a while I was still getting along fairly well through Dobson's Bridge and Whixall. I even caught and overtook a van along here (I think they were trying to find an address and were only doing about 10mph ). Reaching Prees I paused for a drink before the climb out of town and a passer-by, having noticed my reflectives, thought that he'd let me know his feelings about cyclists clad in black lycra. Ho hum.

Ightfield and Calverhall were next up before I took the road for Longslow and picked up the tailwind again which helped on the way, then as usual I took the lane to Longford which allows me to cross under the A53 rather than having to mix with the traffic on this busy road. Having enough miles in hand I went for the shorter way through Market Drayton and am pleased to note that some very overdue surfacing work is about to be done on Quarry Bank Road.

The climbs on the way past the Golf Club were an effort as always but after passing Sutton the road starts to turn southwards and the speed improved on the flat roads. From Stoke-on-Tern I got the proper tailwind I'd been hoping for and was seeing 18 to 20 mph cruising speeds even with tired legs. I was lucky to catch a lull in the traffic for the short stretch on the A442 then took the lane to Cold Hatton as I headed towards Walton.

During a snack stop I was seriously contemplating heading to High Ercall and seeing if the closed bridge (flood damage earlier in the year) is accessable to cyclists. I decided against it and went the longer way through Poynton Green and Roden, but on reaching Roden thought I'd go slightly out of my way and see what things looked like from this side of the closure. I'd followed two motorists down who both had to turn back (just foolish really as there are signs warning them about the closure all the way back to Shrewsbury) and reaching the bridge myself I found my earlier choice was a good one as there appears to be no pedestrian access at all. A right turn by the bridge took me back towards Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna and Atcham.

I was flagging a little bit but the tailwind was still helping which saved some energy for the climb at Cronkhill and even though it became a crosswind on the way to Condover I was still going alright. I did finally have to turn back into the wind which made the last couple of miles very slow. My legs had had enough by the end but I'd got on better with the saddle after the tweak early on so could have gone further on that if need be.

Nice to see plenty of other cyclists out and about enjoying the sunshine (if not the warmth). There seemed to be more in the afternoon than the morning.

Exactly 106 miles (I'd arrived home with it reading 105.99 so just had to keep moving until that clicked over) at 13.8 mph average. Total time including stops was 9 hours 32 minutes. Four more more centuries required in three months to complete the challenge - that feels doable.





Setting out onto a quiet A49.





Looking towards Coedwy and into Wales as I approach Prince's Oak.





Crossing a tributary of the River Vyrnwy near Llwyntidmon Hall.





The Wilfred Owen memorial in Cae Glas Park, Oswestry.





Brook House on the way to Breaden Heath.





Friendly boaters as I cross the canal at Dobson's Bridge.





Ightfield





St Peter's church at Stoke on Tern.





The Wrekin viewed from near Heath Lanes.


----------



## colly (28 Sep 2020)

Another lovely sunny afternoon and it seemed a shame to waste it. So on the bike and a nifty spin out. 
Not a lot of traffic, no grief, no nobbers, no nuffink. So all is right with the world. (virus or not)
29.5 miles and 2220ft of upness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/56876750


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Sep 2020)

Late start so no time to think. A standard Ashleworth would do. Not much to report other than a heron and a bunch of mallards on the Hams. The odd Buzzard and an unusual sighting of a Hare. Lovely. Quite brisk today too. 47 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Sep 2020)

Bright but cold this morning with what looked suspiciously like frost on the lawn first thing. After waiting to make sure the school traffic would have gone( I have to get through them going to work the rest of the week so avoid them on my day off)I headed into Whixall and through to Hollinswood, Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood, Alkington down the narrow lane to Tilstock where I turn back down the next lane to Stanley Green, Coton, Coton Wood past the old windmill to Prees which seems to have been a popular destination over the weekend, taking a new route out to Edstaston, Creamore, Horton onto the Ellesmere road to Loppington, Lyneal, Newton, Welshampton, Northwood, Wolverley and home. 34.78miles @15.8mph. Some huge tractors and trailers around today luckily the ones I met were on the wider lanes and lots of mud on the roads.


----------



## Donger (29 Sep 2020)

What a glorious sunny morning in Gloucestershire today. Got out fairly early and waited for a moment exactly where @Dark46 wasn't. Never mind. He said not to wait if he didn't show, so I didn't. I imagine he was on a little fluffy cloud somewhere, counting sheep.

I needed a handful of miles to hit my minimum monthly target of 250 miles, and 14.2 to hit my original end of year target of 3,000 miles. Ended up ambling my way around for 18.4 miles on gloriously quiet lanes in near perfect cycling weather. The only dodgy moment was a bit of a skid and a wobble when aquaplaning on wet cow muck in Elmore. I managed to stay upright but don't quite know how. Bumped into Pauline from the cycling club on my way home. Not many other cyclists were out there though.

My new target is a yearly average of 10 miles per day ..... 3,660 miles, remembering that it is a leap year. I'm well on target now, averaging about 28 miles per ride. You only have to miss a couple of rides for it to suddenly look much more tricky, but I'm going very steadily so far, never doing less than 250 miles per month. Going to give it my best shot.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Old jon (29 Sep 2020)

Donger said:


> My new target is a yearly average of 10 miles per day ..... 3,660 miles, remembering that it is a leap year. I'm well on target now, averaging about 28 miles per ride. You only have to miss a couple of rides for it to suddenly look much more tricky, but I'm going very steadily so far, never doing less than 250 miles per month. Going to give it my best shot.
> 
> Cheers, _Donger._



A fellow club member suggested this a few weeks ago, so I plugged the calculation into my spreadsheet and the result surprised me, A lot


MilesNumberAverageLongest2020Elevationof RidesDistanceRideSpa274.444079645.7460.25Bob Jackson1663.59268414636.1766.59Fixed1577.06221165429.2057.41Year to Date3515.095303610633.16Average per Day 202012.92​

excuse the poor labelling, One of these days I may correct it all


----------



## Old jon (29 Sep 2020)

An encouraging amount of blue sky this morning, and a very good idea for a ride midpoint. A former pub, now a café, And I wanted to check out the slightly altered riding position on the Spa.

Pedal away north, reach the meeting point just in time to start off, good timing! Through Shadwell, cross the A58 and into Thorner. Traditional way out, up Church Hill and keep riding on that road to Bramham, turn right. And I was shown a cycle path I had not seen before. Along this, more or less south, to Bramham Crossroads. Keep on south, Aberford is next.

And the almost inevitable left turn to the gates at Lotherton Hall. Followed quickly by a right turn, this road meanders nicely, up and down as well as sideways, to Sherburn in Elmet and the B1222. Cowbell Corner is where we turned right onto that famous road, more three dimensional meandering, under the railway bridge and there is the café.

After the natter, carry on towards the A63 and the minor road to Micklefield. And another byway I cannot remember using before. Pit Lane is the left turn just before another railway bridge. Very interesting riding, not all on tarmac, all the way via Sturton Grange to Garforth and a brief interlude of traffic.

Followed by yet more new to me riding. Along Barrowby Lane, which parallels the railway line for a fair distance, then take the right fork when the lane turns left. This bit crosses above the M1 and then, I was told, the oldest railway bridge still crossing a working railway line. Which also had some interesting masonry features, partly obscured by recent steel work.

Crossgates next, and more urban pedalling, broken briefly by riding along Wyke Beck as far as St John’s by Roundhay Park. From here, the usual mooch past the Oakwood Clock and over the river takes me home. Home with a big grin, after forty four miles and 2000 plus feet upwards, a cracking good ride with the bonus that the handlebar tweak seems to have worked as well.

Word of the day seems to be, more meandering


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Sep 2020)

22 miles, out to Matfen for coffee and cake with Mrs A_T on the Orbit tandem... 1500ft of up, 11.5mph out and 19.5mph back downhill with the wind! Lovely day!


----------



## colly (29 Sep 2020)

Nomadski said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHJicGr2Qic



Great clip of the run down.
My very first forum ride took in Holme moss. It was I think the end of November and it was bloody freezing. I have vivid memories of a group of us sheltering behind a car in the car park atop Holme Moss to avoid the sleet and wicked wind.


----------



## colly (29 Sep 2020)

Yet another sunny September afternoon and yet another opportunity to take advantage.
Out after lunch and a relaxed ride out to Bramham via Shadwell and Thorner on to Tadcaster. Back into Leeds by way of Abreford, Barwick-in-Elmete and Killingbeck.
All in it was 31.9 miles and 1750 ft.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/56925407


----------



## DCBassman (29 Sep 2020)

As back in Brentor, teeny tiny loop of the village. Still quite hard work considering the distance. Two observations: creaking still apparent. After some thought while grinding up through the village, with the noise most apparent, I tried alternate extra pressure on each pedal. Silence. So I'll be looking at crank bolt tightness tomorrow...
Despite an early step up to the big ring, and lots of effort with no wind, failed to break 30mph down the Lydford road. Must try harder...
The map/stats:


----------



## All uphill (29 Sep 2020)

41 mile loop today to visit the wonderful Heron Farm Vineyard cafe near Honiton.

Hilly (3500ft) with glorious views and little traffic.






What more could you ask for?


----------



## Mike_P (29 Sep 2020)

What a lovely day and I had to work Then discovered a couple of local work related visits needing doing so out on the Ebike this afternoon, battery rather low so none or only limited assist used except on the steep bits and ultimately that orange glow from the control unit of a too low battery. Had a wobbly moment on a roadside cycletrack when the driver of a car parked partly on it unexpectedly walked to its rear and, having grabbed the fence alongside actually separating the cycleway from the footway, as soon as let go the Ebike toppled the other way. Just managed to rebalance it before it completely tumbled
Then just after 5 with the battery recharged nipped to the local Co-Op, the cold northerly was back 
A smidge under 8 3/4 miles on all


----------



## footloose crow (29 Sep 2020)

*29 September.  Evening light*

Bikes are like horses, they need regular exercise. Thats my excuse for a tea time ride.

Have you read 'The Third Policeman' by Flan O' Brien? One of the sub plots concerns bicycle mad policemen who spend so much time riding that molecules of the bike and molecules of themselves exchange places. Who is to say which is half man and half bike or half bike and half man? A warning to us all. 

I have done 263 miles this month or fifteen hours. I am not near to exchanging molecules yet.

After a stiff talking to, the bike has stopped groaning, clicking and creaking. Maybe not stopped but down to the point of near inaudibility. Thats what happens when you tell your bike you are thinking of buying a new one. Maybe the bike just needed more exercise. Like a horse. I fed my bike grease and new parts and its happy now.

Evening rush hour in Cornwall starts around 3pm and finishes at 5pm. Its pretty laid back here. The only rush is to get to the beach for some sundown surfing. The shadows are already lengthening when I leave, mixing it with the vans and cars on the A390 using the long downhill to keep up with traffic. A noisy ten minutes and then a lane beckons on my left, a tree-hung, undulating, twisting ribbon of what may have been tarmac once. Teeth-rattling broken but quiet and there are long views across to the china clay mined hills once I reach the high lane that follows a long, rambling ridge before plunging down into the aptly named village of Coombe. 






This is secret Cornwall that rarely sees tourists fo there is little for tourists to see but green. Patchy hedges, moss stained granite walls, smears of woodland. And a viaduct that carries the main line from London to Penzance but at no more than 50mph once past Plymouth. Modernity has yet to reach the far south west corner of Britain. It is hard to see the viaduct now for trees.






The weather forecast promised sunshine but the clouds haven't heard the news and gather in ever thicker layers occasionally sending a fine mist of drizzle my way. But yesterday rain was promised and the sun came out. We don't really follow forecasts in Cornwall . Independent minded people in an independently minded landscape. Or a mined landscape, engine houses and their chimneys punctuate my ride like fifty foot exclamation marks. They were cutting edge technology in the 19th century. The Cornish invented steam trains and steam engines for mining. Now we go surfing.

There are more hills than I remember and the bike is quiet, happy to listen to my suffering as my joints creak and I groan, breath acid in my throat. I haven't seen a car for half an hour. Or anyone. Just me and the cows, the magpies and the crows that follow me everywhere. 

That peace ends as I hit the main road into St Stephen and join a line of traffic up the hill. It is not a wide main road and I quickly become the reason for the line of traffic but I can see my right turn ahead so continue doggedly turning the pedals and then right past the old church, its green stained ancient stones incongruous against the new building growth all round it, gravestone leaning out, the yew tree threatening to take over. 

More up and up and up but at a sustainable 3-4% and soon I am high in the clay hills, scarred with huge spoil heaps of white decayed granite flour. I could be in the Rhondda now, or the slate villages of North Wales. I pass a sign for Bryngwynant Farm - Welsh and Cornish are not far apart linguistically. China clay is still mined here and ten wheel tipper trucks rumble up behind me and then disappear into gated quarries. 

To the west the sun is heading across the Atlantic making silhouettes of the wind turbines and sending long shadows along the darkening valley floors. I stop to consider the idea that it is me spinning further away from the sun and not the sun leaving me. Actually I need a rest. Twenty miles down and I should think about heading for home. 






A fast downhill now: what other types of downhill are there other than 'fast'? Terrifying? Bumpy? Dangerous? So maybe a semi fast downhill, braking hard for the blind bends, worrying about potholes, opening up for the straights until I hit Goss Moor, a huge area of uncultivated open land, sedge lined ponds and streams, dwarf oaks and gorse, long brambles poking into the road. This is where the River Fal begins its journey to Falmouth. Where else could it go? The light drizzle I had up on the clay hills has gone and more blue has appeared to the west and thats the direction I need to go. 

Past Gnome World, past the Screech Owl Centre, over the lines of traffic on the A30 and on to Indian Queens where I can speculate, as can you, on the origin of its place name. The tourists stay on the A30 and the village slumbers on, barely aware of the 21st Century passing it by. More deep lanes to come, twisting lanes, short steep hills.











The sun is definitely leaving but I will be home before its dark. Another month of light evenings and then I will be on a 5pm curfew.

The last eight miles feel very long. Steep little ramps keep appearing and then equally steep drops on the other side. The last hill into Truro is 10% and I stand all the way to the top picking up a Strava Top Ten as long as I discount anyone who is younger than me. Sixty five sexagenarians have tackled this hill, says Strava. 

I put the bike back in its shed, muddy with a dirty chain and promise it a clean in the morning. It doesn't know that tomorrow I am flirting with a titanium Croix de Fer. It would only get upset. Can you have a titanium Iron Cross? Don't get upset little Cube... I am only flirting.


----------



## a.twiddler (30 Sep 2020)

Fairly mild, little wind.
Today I decided to have a look at a short combined use trail that I'd noticed alongside the A530 Crewe to Nantwich road.

I set off along Swanlow lane to Church Minshull. Good going up to this point, but a new downhill best speed attempt on the Linear was scuppered by a refuse collection lorry stopped halfway down the long hill into Church Minshull. I turned Left towards Crewe at the mini roundabout by the church. I had expected a stiff climb up the hill to the canal bridge at the summit but unexpectedly quickly got into the lowest of my available gears. Of course I have a 28T chainring if I want to manually change to something lower but I felt I could manage. I told myself to just push, and got over OK. There was a disturbing amount of creaking, though, and it wasn’t my knees. Once on the flat it quietened down. I continued to the traffic lights at the A530 Middlewich -Nantwich road, turned right and continued past the hospital.

Although there were road closed signs on this stretch I hoped that there would be a bike sized gap which I might squeeze through. After several miles however, I discovered the work was being done on a bridge which was barriered off and covered with workmen and machinery. I turned back and had to wait at temporary traffic lights by the Bentley Motors works. Eventually I managed to turn right and came out at a roundabout further along, down a dip and up past the Rising Sun, where I was able to turn on to the Kings Shilling Greenway to Nantwich.













A slight uphill, which generated some more creaking. Irritated, I stopped and got the tools out. Checked the rear hub and spindle nuts -OK. Checked and retightened the rear folding quick release clamps -OK. Checked the seat clamps -slightly looser than I would have liked. Tightened. Set off upslope -no more creaking. Satisfied, I continued.
A pleasant mixed use path separated from the road by thick high hedges with occasional access points. At one of these access points there was a sculptural display and information board.








It stops at a busy roundabout on the A500. There are crossing points into Nantwich. I carried on into Nantwich town centre, through the old town then up Welsh Row, crossed over to the pavement then followed a mixed use path along the new road then crossed over to follow the riverside path which comes out near Reaseheath College. Just before it reaches the road there is an information board.








I followed a mixed use path again along the pavement then crossed over at the crossing, then into the college grounds and out on to the road to Wettenhall.

A long dip with a humped bridge and a climb on the other side led me to make a bid for speed but at the last minute a woman appeared by the far side of the bridge. She stood to one side but a dozy dog which was with her walked into the road. This led to a brake test in earnest and some weaving about. The brakes definitely work. The dog risked strangulation as its owner yanked it back to her side. I climbed up the other side from a rolling start, grinding away in a suitably low gear.

Got home in one piece. Distance 25.4 miles, max speed 29.9mph, average 8.9 mph. Not getting much faster, but again much of the route was off road. Not a huge distance, but a lot of pleasant experiences. Must try for that 50 (or more) miler before the nights finally close in.


----------



## Aravis (30 Sep 2020)

I had a splendid ride yesterday in the most perfect weather imaginable. I'm still feeling a little of the effects of shingles but yesterday convinced me things will return to normal.

I've largely restricted myself this year to a radius of about 15-20 miles this summer, for obvious reasons, but yesterday I headed a bit further up to Warwickshire. Rescue would have been available in necessary, not doubt at the cost of all accumulated credits...

Some pictures, the first near Eckington looking towards Strensham services. In case you missed them during the Tour de France:






At Coughton Ford near Redditch, A shame I missed the previous vehicle, driven my a young lady in extremely gung-ho style sending spray well above roof level. Next time I'm there I'll be a bit more prepared:






And a picture I've been meaning to get for a long time, thwarted in recent months by road closures. A glance at the website suggests the service is no more. 






October is usually my favourite cycling month, so things seem to be shaping up OK.


----------



## SGG on a bike (30 Sep 2020)

Managed my longest ride to date this morning at 41.8 miles. Headed out through Lowestoft through the lanes to Henstead, then on past Ellough before riding down to Beccles. Out the other side to Gillingham, Geldeston and Ellingham, then Via Stubbs Green to Loddon. Back to the lanes again towards Haddiscoe via Heckingham, Thurlton and Thorpe. Left turn onto the A143 to get over the bridge to St Olaves followed by a right turn to Herringfleet and home via Somerleyton and Blundeston. Just a whisker over 3 hours ride time plus a couple of stops and an average of 13.4 mph, so pretty pleased with that as I was pacing myself a fair bit. Before today for a number of reasons I'd never managed to get past the 30 mile mark. It was also a nice way to finish the month as Mrs SGG and I had both been raising a few quid for Cancer Research with the September 300 event. We entered as a team, with her committing to 100 miles and me making up the rest. She actually did 204 in the end and with my solo ride this morning, I ended on 345. Best of all though, is that we raised £1000, so hopefully that will be put to good use for someone else's benefit.

Sorry no pics from this one. I'll try harder next time. :-)


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2020)

SGG on a bike said:


> Managed my longest ride to date this morning at 41.8 miles.



That's 67 Km Well done. It's a great feeling isn't it? 

Also slightly envious of the 20 km/h average speed...


----------



## SGG on a bike (30 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's 67 Km Well done. It's a great feeling isn't it?
> 
> Also slightly envious of the 20 km/h average speed...


 My legs were pretty tired by the time I got home and the last few upward bumps (we don't do hills round here) were a bit harder to get up than normal! I was on the Caad, so a fairly easy bike to gain speed on. Even with a drinks, Brooks saddle, Carradice saddlebag loaded with food and spare layers of clothing along with tools it still only weighs in at just over 11kg. I had also picked a route that's fairly easy, being a mix of a couple of routes done previously.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2020)

My commute took an hour today, which is as long as it used to take when I worked in central Stuttgart.

On the other hand, it looked like this*:











And according to the signs, there's even more where this came from:






This business of living where work is rather than where my family are has many disadvantages, but there are some good points.


*_Apologies for poor photo quality: blame cheap and cheerful phone camera..._


----------



## Donger (1 Oct 2020)

My favourite kind of ride today ..... just two of us, both like-minded and into taking in the scenery as much as riding the bike. Unfortunately, I didn't have a camera with me though. Claire and I met up at Westbury Water Gardens, where there is a big lay-by where you can nearly always find room to park. We headed off to the banks of the Severn first, down to the Strand, where she took this picture of me on her phone:




This was actually right next to a red sandstone cliff that we get fleeting and tantalising distant views of when we do our usual Arlingham ride over on the other side of the river. Then we headed along the lanes to Rodley, where we took a short walk across a field to view Framilode from the western bank. It is quite satisfying getting to see well-known places from a completely different perspective. From there, we crossed the A48 and ambled along through Northwood Green before starting a mercifully benign climb up through Blaisdon and on up Velthouse Lane to Longhope. Some gorgeous woodland on the way.

At Longhope, we turned left onto the busy A4136, where I had a near death experience with a large quarry truck that pulled in far too soon during an overtake (quite unnecessarily) and almost clipped me into the verge. For a second I actually considered jumping off the bike! Coffee and cakes at Harts Barn put me into a better mood for the short but traffic-ridden climb up the A4136 to Mitcheldean, where we were happy to hang a left and get off the main road. Another brief climb was followed by a lazy descent down a beautiful little valley past Flaxley Abbey and then another brief section of A48 back to Westbury on Severn.

Well, the BBC weather never turned up, and it was glorious sunshine all the way. Only 19.6 miles done, and at tourist pace, but a great little ride .... possibly one of my top ten this year. It is always nice to drive out to somewhere different to start a ride in less familiar places, where you don't know what is around the next corner. Woods, quiet lanes, river banks, some manageable hill climbs and great, like-minded company. A ride that
had it all.

Enjoy your rides everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Oct 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> 22 miles, out to Matfen for coffee and cake with Mrs A_T on the Orbit tandem... 1500ft of up, 11.5mph out and 19.5mph back downhill with the wind! Lovely day!


Lovely pics look at that sky! I was in Anglesey on tuesday absolutely gorgeous


----------



## C R (1 Oct 2020)

Lunchtime WFH commute, just my usual 10 mile loop, never seen so many cyclists out in these lanes at this time of the day.

It looks like this may have been the last dry ride for a while.


----------



## Old jon (1 Oct 2020)

It is ten days since I rode the fixed, there is a ride intended for tomorrow but not for this bike. It is a fine morning so off me and the fixed went.

Feeling lazy, maybe, the towpath in the direction of Liverpool was the way out of Holbeck. A bit less busy than recently so I decided to stay on the towpath further than usual. A lot further. There is little to write about a 25 mile peaceful pedal along a largely flat route. OK the locks provide the occasional uphill bit, in one direction only. The scenery, well, it is the tail end of autumn and the colours are glorious. Bright sunshine, all the way past Kirkstall and Bramley Falls, it is a climb up that last lock before Newlay.



From there to Rodley, past all the moored boats, and one resting on the bottom. Still quiet, smooth to ride on. Past the village the path becomes a little rougher and the surrounding land more rural. The only thing to disturb the peace is a train every now and then. Glad they run on rails.

Apperly Bridge is next, a great deal of new building has happened along the canal side here, the opposite side to the towpath. Cross the road and climb up the side of the next lock. There is a railway bridge above the canal a little further on, and that is where the path surface starts to deteriorate. Much too bad for my liking this morning, about turn and back to the road.

Where I turned left. And thought a little. Up the hill to Greengates, and a bit more thought. The Aire valley is densely built up all the way to anywhere from here, lots of traffic on few roads. I had enjoyed the peace along the towpath, back there goes me!! And everything is downhill in this direction, all the way back to the street where I live. Smile on face, great easy ride and the sun still shines.

Boring squiggles, might achieve 3D some time . . .










Strange elevation trace though, if I had wanted one like that . . .


----------



## Mike_P (1 Oct 2020)

Lunchtime fast ebike ride to Lidl at Knaresborough and back within the allocated time (if such exists working at home) in order to use a £2 voucher up before it expired with 8 PRs acquired . Went down a reasonably quite Beryl Burton Cycleway and the full length of Waterside and Abbey Road, obviously less busy than Sunday; on the return down quite literally Castle Ings Road to Waterside (wonder how fast slow the Ebike will go up it). On the uphill cycletrack on the A59 encountered two cyclists going downhill on it; one carrying a brand new wheel, from Spa or Halfords I wondered. 14.48 miles @14mph avg, 26.2mph max and 906ft of upwards roads.


----------



## gavgav (1 Oct 2020)

I bought myself a new bike, last week, a Genesis Croix de Fer 20 (2021 model) and after some expert checks and fettling from @Rickshaw Phil on Monday evening, he joined me for my first ride on it, this evening, after working.

We set out through the local estate, very busy with traffic, which isn’t normally the case, then out onto the A458, which was heaving and so I chose to pull into the entrance to an industrial unit, on the left, to avoid the death trap right turn, just as a lorry was turning into the same entrance, Sod’s law!

We had to wait for a gap in the traffic, but eventually crossed and onto the road to Betton Abbots, which was also heaving with traffic, then onto quieter lanes to Berrington.

The lane Between Berrington and Cound Stanks had unfortunately been hedge trimmed and so we were a bit bothered about thorns.......which about a mile later proved to be the case, as a clunking sound from Phil’s front wheel became apparent, caused by a twig and said thorn  Phil pulled the thorn out and sure enough there was a hiss, so we pulled into a nearby gate and Phil carried out a fix.





20 minutes later and we set off again, into the sunset, up to Pitchford Fork and then Cantlop, Betton Abbots and back to the estate, where we parted ways.

Initial thoughts are that the bike is a pleasure to ride, lighter than my Cube, which will now be sold to a willing investor and a sound purchase.

Just 12.57 miles, but looking forward to more exploration on this bike


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Oct 2020)

34 miles out into the wind to Matfen [again!], Ingoe, Walridge, [never knew it had a racecourse], Belsay, Bolam, Whalton and home. For some reason I was shattered this time, must've been a stronger wind than I'd thought.

Just short of 1600ft of up. Lovely day again which was unexpected.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Oct 2020)

It does make me smile when I see your reports of "xxxft of up", this is from my 27 mile pootle from last night:




East Yorkshire, Holderness in particular is famous for it's lack of hills. At one point I hit the dizzying height of 28mtrs elevation, thought I might need an oxygen mask!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2020)

One the way back from work today, I found myself riding alongside a youngish kid, about 8 or 9, on a little mountain bike. I'd slowed to let a car through a gap and so I was rolling about the same speed as him, and when he saw me he looked twice, grinned a sly grin, and the race was on.

Now, even a moderately unfit 40 something on what is basically a 90's MTB with pretentions and metal mudguards can keep up with a nine year old on a supermarket special, so I let him pull ahead before drawing alongside.

"Woah, you're fast" was the response. Then he saw some of his friends playing football. I waved and got a distracted wave back as he headed off.

The grin, the race and the interaction were pretty cool and would have been enough to raise my mood. the icing on the cake was that he was of African origin; and I love the fact that a black kid, who in Germany is likely at most a second generation immigrant & possibly a refugee, can feel relaxed enough that when a white adult stranger turns up, his response was to challenge me to a race.


----------



## Old jon (2 Oct 2020)

Sort of not warm this morning, and a grey sky with errr, texture, I think is the best word. The individual clouds could be seen, but no blue between them. Anyway, sod the clouds, there is a ride to do!

Meeting point at a different pub to the north of Leeds, off we went through that bit of Scarcroft and up to Milner Lane. Holme Farm Lane heading towards Bramham, past the allotments there and bear left for Clifford, a short bit of the A659, turn to cross the River Wharfe, on the way to Walton via Thorp Arch. Then Bickerton, Tockwith and Long Marston and then a café stop.

I am pretty sure the café was before Askham Richard, out of there to Bilbrough on the way to Bolton Percy. And then it is back to more familiar places. From Bickerton to here I do not think I have ridden through anywhere this year, Tockwith maybe. So, a road I do remember to Tadcaster, followed by the road out to Stutton. Which just misses the village if you turn right.

A stiff little climb, then a still rising road which eventually crosses the A64. Back to Bramham and turn left. This road runs at the side of the A1M, across the roundabout at Bramham Crossroads, and further on to Aberford. The old A1, for the most part. The miles were stacking up a bit now, but we are nearing the end. Turn on to Cattle Lane for the ups and downs to Barwick, through there to Scholes. A little squirt, I wrote sprint but am fooling no one but meself, along the A64 to Thorner Lane and then we parted.

For me, the usual lanes back to the A58, then the Oakwood Clock and around by Crown Point to home. Face decorated with a big grin for just over sixty miles of really good riding, and after the upload finding I had done 2792 feet of upwards, sorry @Sterlo . Really good stuff.

Sometimes the route shape suggests something. Maybe I need beer







Ups and downs, of course


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Oct 2020)

I had a day off work today to wait for a delivery which turned up at 8.40am leaving time for a short ride. Despite the doom and gloom weather forecast it was fairly warm, not raining and just breezy so after waiting for the school run traffic to go I set off towards Loppington taking a detour to Nonely then across to Brown Heath, Lyneal, past the woods to Pikes End, round Colemere, Lyneal, Welshampton crossing the road by the school to Coptiviney, the lane past the farm has a short fairly steep hill which is now covered in several inches of mud and farmyard where the cows cross the lane between the fields and the milking parlour which was making it harder than it should be to get up, picked my way round the potholes and worst of the mud and turned to Hampton Wood, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood where the temporary traffic lights have finally gone and back home. Not many people about today. 20.65miles @15.1mph, after cleaning my bike on Tuesday it’s now filthy again ☹️


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Oct 2020)

Somewhat belatedly, my write up of the ride with Gav on Thursday evening:

I set out to head for our rendezvous point noting that the hedges alongside the cycleway had been cut on one side earlier in the day. Not too many cuttings to avoid but there will be soon when they get round to this side.  I had a clear run through the various crossings so arrived a few minutes early.

Once Gav arrived we set out on an indirect route to Weeping Cross, over the bypass and out of town. Being pretty busy on the road we pulled in to wait for a gap to cross only for the lorry behind to follow us - typical.

My setting up of the bike appeared to be good except that the chain was a little reluctant to go into top on the cassette - a minor tweak to fix it at our next stop, or would have been if I'd had a 2mm allen key with me. The smallest I had in my bag was a 2.5mm.

Continuing through Berrington we headed on the lane through Eaton Mascott which showed that a set of mudguards is desirable (on order but they hadn't arrived at this point). It was along here that I picked up my puncture and we lost about 20 minutes while I fixed it.

Sunset passed somwhere near Pitchford Bridge then the rest of the ride back through Cantlop and retracing our steps to Weeping Cross went pretty nicely. I could see that Gav was getting along much easier with this bike than the old Cube, which bodes well for future rides.

After parting from Gav I headed home but made a little detour taking in a quiet lane. As it was starting to go dark properly now this gave the opportunity to check the alignment of my lights as I'd just set them so they looked about right after fitting the new handlebar - they turned out to be aimed low so I was able to correct that.

18.2 miles by the time I got back at 12.2 mph average.





Gav and his new steed.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Oct 2020)

It's a heavy rain and gusty day, so perfect for getting soaked for the 11 mile splashy blast round the airport for 40 minutes! Going out on the tandem with MrsA_T and longer solo rides is starting to improve my stamina which is good!

Not a soul out, can't think why!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Oct 2020)

Up early to do the weekly food shop home by 0830 checked the weather app  rain all day but a ride was required to keep my consecutive days run going . So I figured now is as good as it gets ,Out the door at 0900 no plan just wanted 10 plus miles decided to stay close to home in case the spitted rain got worse . Did my commuting route out to Mountsorrel. A quiet lane in Mountsorrel Bond lane has been closed for 3 years but has recently reopened so decided to do it in the upwards direction . It's a good climb but a big effort saw it dispatched in the big ring  but still 2 seconds off a Pr but 5th fastest this year . The rain was just about holding off so an extended route home . Got back to my village and the rains no worse so another 6 mile loop to Groby and home via Newtown Linford . Managed to get 25 miles in the bag a lot more than I thought I'd do mainly stayed dry which was unexpected . Had been home for 15 mins when it started to properly rain so good timing . Now studying the weather app looking for a weather window for tomorrow


----------



## pawl (3 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> Up early to do the weekly food shop home by 0830 checked the weather app  rain all day but a ride was required to keep my consecutive days run going . So I figured now is as good as it gets ,Out the door at 0900 no plan just wanted 10 plus miles decided to stay close to home in case the spitted rain got worse . Did my commuting route out to Mountsorrel. A quiet lane in Mountsorrel Bond lane has been closed for 3 years but has recently reopened so decided to do it in the upwards direction . It's a good climb but a big effort saw it dispatched in the big ring  but still 2 seconds off a Pr but 5th fastest this year . The rain was just about holding off so an extended route home . Got back to my village and the rains no worse so another 6 mile loop to Groby and home via Newtown Linford . Managed to get 25 miles in the bag a lot more than I thought I'd do mainly stayed dry which was unexpected . Had been home for 15 mins when it started to properly rain so good timing . Now studying the weather app looking for a weather window for tomorrow






Noticed that work had started when I called at Stonehurst Farm .Taken them long enough to get the work done.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Noticed that work had started when I called at Stonehurst Farm .Taken them long enough to get the work done.


Last time I rode it was May 2017 not sure exactly when it was closed but was definitely closed by May 2018 as I ride it on a charity ride I do in May and in 2018 it was rerouted . They have replace an old stone bridge with an steel ugly looking think an looks like the retaining walls have been strengthened . The road above is a quarry access road so I presume tarmac carried out the work


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Oct 2020)

Out on the Tricross at 10am, lovely blue skies faded into ominous looking clouds, pushed on a bit trying to beat the rain clouds home but failed miserably. Sat here typing smelling like a wet dog🤢
26 miles with an average of 16.2mph.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Oct 2020)

A car borne trip to the recycling site on Penny Pot this morning to dispose of various metal items, including numerous old gear cables and an old wheel off the hybrid that I had discovered behind the garden shed, showed just how wet and at times flooded the roads where.

Not really a day for the white Defy, so an outing then for the hybrid just before 11am for the first time since 11 July. Giving it a quick check over decided the tyres could do with a touch more air in them; did the front okay and then on taking the dust cap off the rear found the exposed threaded spindle and cap had broken off The inner tubes are Joes No Flats so presumably the inners of the Presta valve are full of sealant. Changed mind and decided it had enough air in it. It'll be fun getting that inner tube off when the time comes, a shower of sealent to look forward to

A uneventful 12.62 mile ride around the Brearton Lane End loop, the bike rode well with no obvious issues from nearly 3 months neglect although the Wahoos battery ran out; forgot I had used it twice to track the ebike during the week

Only one notably wet bit encountered, on High Moor Lane between Brearton Lane End and the B6165.




Weather was blue skys with clouds and at time the sun breaking through the clouds until the last half mile when it started raining, and stopped as soon as I opened the side gate. 680ft climbed


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2020)

Awoke this morning to find out it wasn't raining a pleasant surprise and the roads not that wet so the TCR was wheeled out and I'd risk no mudguards . Plan was to attempt to get 50km in for the monthly challenge . Headed out on my Standard Wymeswold loop . Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave then up Berrycott lane . Caught 2 runners with numbers on a quick chat and discovered they were doing the virtual London marathon they were 10 miles in wished them well and on too Wymeswold down narrow lane and past another couple of marathoners shouted encouragement as I past . Through Barrow heading to Sileby and my discovered my planned route home was flooded which wasn't a big surprise the road does flood regularly so back to Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley turn through Swithland where I past a group of 4 marathoners who were visablely quicker than everyone else I'd seen . They were 22 miles in and were aiming for sub 3 hrs so pretty quick . Cropston and back to Anstey weather still holding so decided to head out to Groby and home via Newtown Linford . Managed to rack up 40 miles which took my weekly total past 200 miles . Stayed mainly dry so much better than expected . Good look to all the mad runners out there a marathon must be hard but normally they be cheered round but it would be a long lonely slog for most today


----------



## Old jon (4 Oct 2020)

Sunshine? In October? Get out and ride in it anyway. A friend has a route that needs riding, to make sure there are no swamp crossings or mountain climbs.

So off we go. On the way to the meeting point the main road is closed, by the police. Dunno why, just detoured around it. This is going to be a sketchy ride description, off we pedalled, roughly following Wyke Beck. Which I knew. But then we rode a whole network of paths, crossing the A64 east of Selby Road, up to Halton and on to Temple Newsam house.

From there we somehow missed Cross Green but found the Wakefield to Garforth road, turned right to cross the River Aire, which was well high, and then another right turn to reach the Aire and Calder towpath. I cannot remember riding along this towpath in company before. And with someone who knows the area so well. A turn off the towpath leads to what I remember as a twitcher’s paradise. It likely still is in winter, but once across the lake there are Skelton Services. First visit, it was quiet and somewhere to lock a bike to was, err, invisible. This has been advertised as cyclist friendly, I am told. Of course we do not know which cyclist it is friendly to.

Anyway, refuel, admire architecture, optional, and ride away. It is a short ride now to the Armouries museum. Enough of interest along the way, more than usual due to the extra water the river was carrying. Up those steps on the bridge at Skelton Grange, down the other side and ride past the putty factory as was. Thwaites Mill, thank you memory. Plenty of trees in autumn uniform, and the evergreens of course. A lot of recently built housing along the way, prettier than the stuff it replaced for sure.

And then, ‘cos I had no need to cross the river again, we went our several ways. For me a short distance to the street where I live, the sight of the front door lit up a grin. Twenty two miles and 879 feet of going up makes a most enjoyable Sunday ride.

A map, of course,






And the start of the elevation trace suggests I fell down the stairs . . .


----------



## gmclean (4 Oct 2020)

First proper spin on my new Triban RC520, just a quick pootle but what a difference from my hybrid!
This is my “quick spin” route, so I could compare against my other bike, but main difference was the hills. No more dropping lower and lower down the gears, I actually didn’t mind any of them. Don’t get me wrong they are more “rises on the road” but were so much easier on the Triban.
AND it didn’t rain.
Win win!


----------



## colly (4 Oct 2020)

Mrs Colly and I drove north yesterday for a few days up in Northumberland. It was raining when we set off, it rained for the entire journey and it rained for the rest of the day and evening.
This morning however I looked out at blue, blue skies, and after a leisurely breakfast of eggs and bacon, I, not unreasonably, decided it was bike O'clock.
Shortly before 11am I was out with the bike. Before I set off in earnest I stopped and took a couple of pics of the River Aln which is just at the end of the lane where we are staying:
Looking down stream




Looking upstream





This is normally a shallow brook maybe a metre deep, not after yesterdays rain though. It is maybe 2 meters above normal. All that water has to find it's way to the sea somehow.
So I headed north and after skirting Alnmouth I climbed up in the direction of Boulmer and stopped to take another couple of photos of the same river as it meanders slowly down to the sea. At this point it's about a half mile further down stream from the first photos and maybe another mile before it winds around Alnmouth and finds the sea.











Pressing on I found Boulmer and passed Boulmer RAF Station which by all accounts is home to Aerospace Surveillance and Control System Force Command. The gates of which have this beast parked nearby:






On then through Longhoughton and Howick and a quick stop for a view of the sea:











North still, passing Craster (of crab fame) Dunstanburgh Castle, Embleton, into Beadnell, Seahouses and up to Bamburgh Castle and the Farne Islands shining off the coast in the sunshine. Pity you can't see them really because it was a lovely view. Naturally I stopped and took a photo.....of my forehead. Not for the first time my phone has played this trick on me.

Bamburgh Castle is always impressive, as this photo shows:






No of course it wasn't me who took the pic. For a start it is in focus and there are no thumbs or fingers in the way.
I turned west and south here and made my way back through small deserted lanes until I found somewhere I recognised and knew for sure I was on track.
A pic or two of the old bridge in Lesbury and part of the mill that once stood alongside the river here:











Back in for around 2 ish just in time for a cuppa and a read of the papers.

47.3 miles and 1800ft of up.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57160011


----------



## chriswoody (4 Oct 2020)

Due to life and family commitments, I've little time for riding during these shorter days, so I've bought myself a turbo trainer in an attempt to build my fitness up this winter. However today I had a little time to head out into the Autumn sunshine and get some fresh air into my lungs. The sun was out and it was warm enough for shorts, the first kilometres through the local forest tracks were busy with people enjoying the Autumn sun, it wasn't long though before I was out onto the quieter tracks that meander there way through the forest. 






Keeping on familiar tracks I fly along under the trees, shadowed briefly by a Buzzard overhead, the only visible living thing around. Before long I'm down to the horse paddocks and then on to the Hydro Electric plant spanning the river. The plant is covered in scaffolding and the river has been blocked with large bags of aggregate. They appear to be working on the large movable dam, which is winched high into the air.






On the other side of the river I swing back towards home, the tarmac roads soon giving way to gravel paths running parallel to the river. Packs of older E-bike riders keep sweeping on by, going the opposite way as the strong winds bend the trees overhead. After a while It's time to turn away from the main trail and into a more secluded patch of forest. This time I'm on my own for several kilometres enjoying the solitude as the bike bounces along over tree routes and other obstacles.






As I near the end of this section I come across an obstacle that no amount of bunny hopping skills would clear!






Over and onward we ride until arriving home just over an hour since setting out. A shade over 24 kilometres and a real pleasure to be outside in the Autumn sunshine.


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Oct 2020)

It was a dry and breezy morning after yesterday’s wind and rain and still warm enough for shorts. Started out to Wolverley staying on the main road before turning to Loppington as I thought the first lane would be flooded which it was when I passed the other end, turned off to Nonely through the first large puddles and on to Myddlewood, up the hill to Myddle and down Lower Road to Merrington passing some signs warning the road will be closed next week, through more floods to Old Woods, Fennemere, Eyton into Baschuch, Stanwardine, Bagley, Hordley, Tetchill, Ellesmere up to Coptiviney where the water was running down the lane, hoping that the rain would have washed the mud off the lane towards Welshampton I headed that way and it had done a good job of cleaning it although it seems to have washed a bit more road surface off as well, met a car on the steep hill after the old railway bridge where you don’t really want to meet a car but the lady driver kindly waited at the top for me to get up with a nice thumbs up as I passed, took the short route to Breadon Heath, down Rowe Lane to come along the canal to Hampton Bank, Northwood and back home through the biggest flood of the ride which as it is quite near home I should have known would be there and taken the next turning instead. Only saw a few cyclists today, some horse riders and a few marathon runners. 34.47 miles @15.3 mph managed to get muddy despite the mudguards although the water did clean the bike a bit.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Oct 2020)

Short ride this morning to loosen the legs after 4 weeks without a ride.
Got caught up in school run this morning so no early start ....






These next 2 shots are the murals at Holmes lock between Rotherham and Sheffield ..... they've survived a long time without





being tagged ...






Ikles Lock ..... weather forecast was grim today but turned out lovely .... Off for a 35 mile ride up the Trent and back early doors tomorrow ..


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2020)

After 2 days off successfully dodging the showers ,today the weather caught up we me . A day of work so a ride called for . Out the door at 0800 into gloomy conditions . Up through Newtown Linford up Markfield lane ,Markfield ,Botcheston and it's starts to spit with rain into Barlestone and it's starts to rain properly on with the rain jacket . I'm 10 miles from home decision time turntail or press on . Me being me obviously I press on Carlton ,Shenton and finally turn for home the rain is beginning to ease but with no overshoes I've got wet feet . Home via Market Bosworth and Desford . 35 miles in the bag .The goretex jacket had kept the top half dry but soggy feet and legs but I was being to dry out has the rain eased . Considering the forecast before the weekend I think I been lucky getting as many miles in as I did


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Oct 2020)

At last the deluge stopped. I headed out to first get my feet soaked by pedalling through a flood and then to pick up a puncture. While sorting that out I helped the farmer by blocking a side turning so his cows and calves went the correct way. Now I was late for the meet so after another feet soaking flood I cut my original plan and turned at Upleadon to take the run back by Hethelpit Cross. I opted for the crossing of Longdon Marsh and made it to the meet in Upton half an hour late. Some chat later I headed to my daughter's for dinner. Bit of a mixture on this one. 48 smiles


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Oct 2020)

A one way pootle into Newcastle to deliver our old tandem on my own ['she's fallen off!'] to its new owners after yesterday's sale on ebay. 9 miles on level cycle paths and back roads past the flat and our first house where MrsA_T and I lived after I got married.

The family were very excited to get out on it as soon as the rain stops [yup, another wet day!]. Really pleased they bought it as the young mum has a degenerative sight problem so they will still be able to go out altogether on family rides and have a young son who's just big enough to go as stoker with his dad. A lovely new home for our first tandem!

I know we probably should've got more for it but I'd rather it went to a family who will love it. Some things in life are priceless.


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Oct 2020)

The rain caught up with me as well today, light showers was the weather app’s description which should ease off after 10am it did look like it was brighter in the distance so I didn’t bother with a jacket, the rain just got worse and didn’t stop so I got very wet although it wasn’t too cold. I set off to Whixall, Hollinswood , Fenns Bank through the first flood of the day, down to cross the canal again over the swing bridge, the lane to the canal is slowly being taken over by a badger set and they have dug loads of soil/mud onto the lane, carried on to Tilstock, CotonWood, Lower Houses, Stanley Green, Coton, Edstaston, Creamore, Horton passing the first bailout home junction onto the Ellesmere Road and another chance to bailout I carried on towards Loppington through lots more floods to Lyneal where I decided I was wet enough and turned to Northwood and home avoiding the first turning which was already flooded yesterday. 28.3 miles @15.3mph. After I got home and dry Hermes delivered the overshoes I’d ordered could have done with them before I left really. Unsurprisingly only saw one runner, one dog walker and no cyclists, luckily it eventually stopped raining when I took our dogs out.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Oct 2020)

colly said:


> Mrs Colly and I drove north yesterday for a few days up in Northumberland. It was raining when we set off, it rained for the entire journey and it rained for the rest of the day and evening.
> This morning however I looked out at blue, blue skies, and after a leisurely breakfast of eggs and bacon, I, not unreasonably, decided it was bike O'clock.
> Shortly before 11am I was out with the bike. Before I set off in earnest I stopped and took a couple of pics of the River Aln which is just at the end of the lane where we are staying:
> Looking down stream
> ...


 I am a Phantom Phixer  .... and always will be ... F4K / M, FGR2, F4J .... a life spent at the sharp end ...
How lucky are you to have that machine to ride by .....


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

Having spent all of Monday and also Tuesday morning at home fettling and cleaning all my bikes plus a few domestic today, I finally managed to get out for a quick ride this afternoon in sunny & warm conditions. And picked up one of thse punctures where you think 'Hmmm that feels a bit soft' but it's only 3 or 4 miles later where you actually have to do anything about it. And as a result of having to change the tube I got caught in a rain shower. And it got appreciably colder in the rain. And the bike now needs cleaning again despite only having been done on Monday. Bowlocks.


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Oct 2020)

Morning ride up the Trent...
Lovely morning, westerly wind which translated into a tail wind as i sheltered behind the levee between Gainsborough and Susworth. I realised that the plan to ride to Keadby Bridge would involve a significant ride back into the headwind .... so .. turn right at Susworth and ride back over some new roads through the forests ... 
Lovely forest area, lots of empty car parks , one with a cafe gazebo ( yes, i had a sausage buttie, healthy option sausages of course.).. and the National (We Hate Britain) Trust had a pop up "pay to park" site in one car park .......which was nice. (Irony) .....







Just as you leave East Stockwith this appears in someones garden ...





...
One of a pair of war memorials I passed on the road north...


----------



## wafter (7 Oct 2020)

Fuelled by abject misery and three reduced Co-op chocolate chip muffins I had to get out of the house earlier to avoid another viewing.

The sky looked suspect but the prospect of getting wet was infinitely preferable to the alternative so I dragged out the CdF and made my way to some local trails. While I'd easily be embarrassed by a 15yr old on a hard tail my confidence and speed off-road have been growing and I've really come to enjoy slinging the bike around on gravel and hard-pack mud.

My new favourite route was unsurprisingly damp - starting along Chiswell lane then up into Boar's Hill; all was fine on the chalky / rocky bridleway but the slick Contis unsurprisingly met their match against the slippery wet mud in some parts, with a modest 3% climb being sufficient to see the rear slipping convincingly on the power strokes.

Once out of Boar's Hill I headed down through Abingdon, Culham, Long Whittenham (past the clumps), Wallingford, Didcot, Sutton Courtney and eventually "home". My mindset, sugar intake and fine new wave soundtrack dictated that I went at it reasonably hard from the off, and don't think I got out of the big ring on the whole ride.

While still mostly road I'd thrown in a few off-road bits and these proved hugely enjoyable on account of the sceneary and distractionary, engaging terrain. Due to my growing speed off-road the bike's taken quite a pasting from the mud this time, although it was evidently just the right viscosity to give a pleasingly diffused pebbledash effect on all it touched. It's certain that the mess would have been a thousand times worse were it not for the great SKS mudguards.

I got caught out a bit later than planned and while initially comfortable in a long sleeved base layer, lightweight walking trousers and cap, I was starting to feel the cold in my extremities by the end. I also fell foul of the dark, however was gloriously prepared with my ever-present head torch and emergency (found) rear light, which also stays in my cycling backpack for the occasions where I forget to swap the "main" rear light between bikes. While everything else is falling to bits it was nice to exercise a tiny bit of preparedness and control in one small area of my life..

All in all it was a great ride and very necessary; being more visceral that usual on account of the pace, terrain, cooler temperature and threatening weather (which thankfully stayed dry throughout). I really enjoyed the off-road bits and tbh find "gravel" to be one of the few things in life that lives up to the marketing lifestyle BS constantly being sold by outlets like GCN. I can genuinely think of few better things tbh than to get out on beautiful, quiet routes I'd previously only have walked 

If anyone's arsed the final numbers were 42 miles and 900ft at 14.6mph and 151bpm for 2200Kcal burned; an uncharacteristically high but welcome amount of exertion for a foray on the CdF 😊


----------



## Old jon (7 Oct 2020)

First ride on the Bob Jackson this month, I bought and fitted a new seatpost, somehow the old one was looking scruffy enough for me to notice it. The saddle is now 3mm higher than before, deliberately, and I wondered how much difference it might make.

The day still had a temperature in double figures, when I pedalled away towards Holbeck and the towpath. Leaving that to begin the upwards stuff to cross the Ring Road at Lawnswood. And then bear left to climb some more to the water tower at Cookridge. Just before reaching that I felt the wind for the first time. Stronger than I thought.

The road to Bramhope, all the way, and the wind has vanished again. Turn left to the Dyneley Arms and right for Pool Bank. Straight through the village, cross the Wharfe and take the next left, signposted Leathley I hope. A bit more riding along here and then the left to cross the Washburn, on its very own narrow bridge.

And up the hill to Farnley. Which provides the descent into Otley and the chance to feed me by the riverside. And decide to take an unusual way home. So ride back across the Wharfe and then back to Pool on the A659, staying on this road as far as Arthington. Where I turned right to ride up Creskeld Lane to return to Bramhope.



Through the almost finished road alterations there and turn left, up to the road that borders Golden Acre Park’s eastern side. Whizz down that and cross Adel dam. And back to the A660. Headingley, Kirkstall and the towpath. A bit of Hunslet and home is then close.

Thirty four miles and 1959 feet up, said the garthing. Which for once seems to have a pretty standard shape to it, no scuba diving needed. Extra saddle height? That worked, or at least I noticed nothing untoward. Turn into my street, a few spits of rain which didn’t wash the smile away. A pretty good ride.

And some topographical stuff, or should that be geographical?


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Oct 2020)

Just meant to do a short loop but turned right into the wind so ended up down in Newburn, up to Prudhoe, further up to Harlow Hill where the wind was buffeting hard, then across to Stamfordham to enjoy a fast wind assisted ride home. 23 miles in the sunshine.

Lovely day to be outside.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Oct 2020)

A quick loop around town as a test ride for the Revell mixte, details of how it went in build thread.





This bike is surprisingly light, haven't weighed it yet with this much lighter wheelset.


----------



## Donger (7 Oct 2020)

Made myself scarce today while the missus had someone round. Took advantage of the lovely sunny weather to get out there in my shorts and short-sleeved jersey for a stroll-around ride down to Sharpness docks and back. One mile from home, I stopped for a moment at one of my favourite spots along the banks of the Severn at Stonebench. I don't think that tree is going to survive many more Severn Bores:




.... then pootled on to Frampton on Severn, where the Bell Inn and village green were looking particularly great in the sunshine:




At Slimbridge, I did a loop around to Sharpness via Purton before returning to Slimbridge via Breadstone. At Sharpness Docks there is a picnic area looking out towards Lydney Harbour, and with views of Oldbury power Station and the Severn bridges to the South. That was straight into the sun, so not a great picture of that. With the naked eye you could see big trucks crossing the nearest of the Severn Bridges:




This is where the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal joins the River Severn and the houses on the opposite bank, among the trees, will be the outskirts of Lydney.... with the Forest of Dean beyond:




Sharpness docks are actually rather unlovely, and I had to dodge quite a few fast moving trucks coming from a ship that was unloading in the port. I did get this shot when I pulled over for an oncoming convoy of trucks that were going to beat me to the next roundabout. I quite like the old dock warehouse building in the background, which looks much like those in Gloucester docks:




After re-tracing my steps back via Slimbridge and Frampton, I headed off home via Longney, where the creeper on the house by the stableyard was looking nicely autumnal:




A great, gentle pootle of a 43 miler, this. I stopped one last time to get a shot of Elmore Court in the sunshine. I've always liked the white swan on top of the gates:




From this driveway, the road drops down the nearest thing we have to a hill nearby. A nice little ramp that gets you from 0-28 in next to no time without pedalling. You just have to remember to dodge the potholes at the bottom of the hill, and then carry your momentum into a slight rise before turning for home back at Stonebench (see first photo). Cycling doesn't have to be all nose-to-the-bars, arse-in-the-air stuff. Sometimes just pootling around taking in the views and making the most of the last of the decent weather is nicer.
Anyway, enjoy your rides, everyone. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## itboffin (7 Oct 2020)

eek! mech side down


----------



## Donger (7 Oct 2020)

itboffin said:


> eek! mech side down


I know it looks like that, but it was actually a pedal against a grass bank!


----------



## itboffin (7 Oct 2020)

Donger said:


> I know it looks like that, but it was actually a pedal against a grass bank!



phew reporting to the bike police called off


----------



## roley poley (7 Oct 2020)

Old jon said:


> First ride on the Bob Jackson this month, I bought and fitted a new seatpost, somehow the old one was looking scruffy enough for me to notice it. The saddle is now 3mm higher than before, deliberately, and I wondered how much difference it might make.
> 
> The day still had a temperature in double figures, when I pedalled away towards Holbeck and the towpath. Leaving that to begin the upwards stuff to cross the Ring Road at Lawnswood. And then bear left to climb some more to the water tower at Cookridge. Just before reaching that I felt the wind for the first time. Stronger than I thought.
> 
> ...



ooh creskeld Lane ..wave at the postie it could well be me !


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

Today was the 100km challenge ride day as it was forecast to be dry all day. Although it was bright & sunny and looked warm, there was quite a stiff breeze which took the edge off the temperature as I found out when getting the bike out of the shed, so the shorts got put back and out with the longs. 

I'd planned to do a run up to Ipswich and then out to Ardleigh and back through the Dedham Vale area, but once on the road this was quickly abandoned as I realised that I'd be spending too much of the time heading into the wind, despite what Wundermap showed. The resulting ride was therefore made up on the go, taking the Bucklesham Road out to Ipswich then roughly northwards out to Coddenham for the first time in a long while. A very short, head down blast along the A140 to get onto the Old Norwich Road, then down to Claydon, Sproughton, out to Hintlesham and down again to East Bergholt via Holton and the run back towards Ipswich past Alton Water and home on the Nacton back road.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Oct 2020)

Andy G spotted a weather window. Gospel Pass he asked. So I met up at the car park at Hardwicke. We had decided to save the best till last so we took to lanes new to us both heading towards Hereford. We looped to avoid the city for Kilpeck where we stopped to admire the 900 year old church with it's amazingly well preserved carving. It gets quite lumpy out this way so Cupid's Hill had to be conquered before we paused in Grosmont for lunchtime sandwiches. More climbs followed as we took in the views to the Black Mountains from Campston Hill. We dropped to cross the Abergavenny road to take the approach to the Gospel Pass. My chain broke at this point. Fortunately Andy had a chain tool so it didn't take long to get underway again. It's a lovely ride up through the valley and the climb from Capel-Y-Ffin needs a low gear but the views out over Wales and the Welsh Marches are stunning. We descended easily to pass through Hay-on-Wye and return to our cars. Lovely outing with a bit of everything today.


----------



## ianbarton (8 Oct 2020)

After several days of torrential rain and gales, yesterday was sunny with only a slight breeze. I had an appointment at the Warfarin clinic in Nantwich to check my rat poison levels in the afternoon. After leaving the clinic I set off to Acton, turning left by the church and followed a lane over the canal crossing the A49 opposite Cholmondley Castle and Gardens. From there I followed NCN 70 into Marbury. There followed a bit of uphill before a final enjoyable descent into Whitchurch. I stopped off at the Costa on the main street for a large Americano, raspberry slice and wafer biscuit. Feeling better for the intake of caffeine and carbohydrates I made my home via Ash and Ightfield.

57.2km at an average speed of 19.3kph.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2020)

With (yet more) rain showers forecast for this afternoon, I actually managed to get myself going early enough to load the Bootzipper into the back of the car and be in Diss for a late morning start. The route I'd mapped out was basically a loop out to the Snetterton area and back again and the Bootzipper was chosen as they were mostly rough, single lane jobs and I wasn't in any sort of hurry. 

Roughly north out of Diss heading towards Tibenham on something called 'The Heywood' with a couple of diversions to Mill Green & Gissing with this being typical of the sort of lanes I was on




Or open lanes with this sort of view




Past Fen Lakes and through Hargate to Carleton Rode, the run westwards to the Snetterton area took me through Old Buckenham, but I didn't realise that it passed the entrance to the old WW2 airfield, so I took a quick diversion, but it appeared that the 453rd Bomb Group museum was closed so I didn't stop for long.




More lanes through Wilby & Eccles brought me out at the back end of Snetterton circuit where I could hear but not see something interesting on track (it turned out to be a Ferrari race & client day) where the returm to Diss started. Through Quidenham, Kenninghall to the back of Bressingham an finally back to Diss with just under 37 miles completed.


----------



## ianbarton (10 Oct 2020)

A ride of three parts and a Great Escape. First decent day for a few days, although a bit breezy. I set off from home to ride my Wem loop. After about 2.5km I felt a bit strange and realized I wasn't carrying my rucksack. I dithered about going back home, but it's got my rain jacket and a few tools that aren't in my bottle carrier. Inevitably if I carried on it would rain and I would need something else I had left behind.

After I collected my rucksack I started off again along the same route. I stopped at the Coop in Wem and bought a few Mr Kipling's slices (yes I am addict). The cafe was open so I had a brie, bacon and cheese sandwich an a couple of Americanos. Just after I reached Lowe I could see huge black clouds rolling towards me. While I struggled to get my rain jacket on it began to pour. Luckily I was protected from most of the rain by the hedge. Even better it stopped after about five minutes. About 5km from home I could see more black clouds coming towards me. I got home and went to put the kettle on and there was a very heavy hail storm! 59.7 km including the loop back home.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Oct 2020)

I rode over to Upton with Mrs 26. Jules H was expecting his new Garmin so I had it stored safely about my person. I fitted it for him and showed him the screens I'd set up for him. John G, Pete M, Steve E and Margaret PR turned up. Jules and Mrs 26 headed off while the rest of us headed for The Rampings and Haw Bridge. Around by Deerhurst set us up for the passage of Tewkesbury for the cafe at The Mythe. Social distance with service outside seemed safe. John did his usual main road ride for home while we 4 looped by the White Rabbit back to Upton where we parted having had a lovely social outing. Just my usual route home on my own to finish this one off. 43 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (10 Oct 2020)

Seventh outing for the ebike today in six days. 

Monday saw a minimal assist trip to Sainsburys and back with the result of the dreaded amber low battery warning light showing by the end of the ride. Also a near miss with a dog on the decent of showground hill.

Tuesday with a topped up battery the same outbound route was then varied by heading south west to a M&S Simply Food where for the first time in ages I found a Free From Apple Pie

Wednesday back on work duties in the morning, this time due to having to go down ridiculously narrow lanes to the west of Killinghall. Even on the ebike I came to a halt as a tractor with the appropriate attachment was cutting a lane side hedge however the tractor driver then pulled over enough so that I could just squeeze past Completely forgot on the return and a tractor blocked lane once again; so a quick U turn and out onto the A61 via an even narrower road with a blind S bend on it. Also a quick outing to the Post Office at lunchtime.

Thursday and another trip to Sainsburys - this time outbound via a route to the west of Harrogate town centre complete with an a very acute angled turn sharply uphill where as luck would have it my turn was at precisely the same time as a car heading the other way so just managed to stay on the correct side of the route and equally corrected the turn before saying hello to the kerb. On the return their was one long traffic jam resulting from a set of TTLs outside Asda which neatly related to the start of a cyclepath; not one I normally use in this direction as it skilfully dumps you in the no mans land area of a traffic light controlled junction but the stationary traffic made that not an issue, and then down side streets to almost miss the TTLs - came out in mid section with no TL to control the exit but no vehicles moving.

Friday and a trip to Asda resulted in the ebike being wheeled pass the TTLs while on the return opted for the "No Cycling" level footbridge over the railway in a cutting, of which notice scant regard was given. 

Today, Morrisons and with a battery looking a touch low little assist used and more use of those normally ignored larger cogs; the wind was something as I headed north on a levelish road and found myself one cog off granny gear.

In total 50.01 miles and 3256ft of upwards roads.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2020)

While Mrs DCB took our current dog-sit to Widgery Cross, I took the Scott for a blast up to Okehampton Station and back from Lydford.
Cold. However, driving out of Tavistock, reading 2C, as we climbed out of town, the temperature zipped up to 9.5C in as many seconds. Inversion of some sort their, methinks...I was, however, dressed for the 2C...oh well.
Uneventful riding northbound, not many about, but more cyclists than I expected at 10am. Stopped and took pics at Okehampton Station, then began the southbound leg. Far more cyclists. An event maybe? Anyhow, many cheery greetings, which was nice.
Ready.





The Gateway to the Granite Way.





Station looking east.




And west.





Platform detail.





Ready to return.





One sour note: by the time I got back, it was obvious that their was a cycling event of some kind going on. There were cyclists _everywhere_.
Driving back into Tavistock, we'd just crested the hill to the south of Mucky Duck, heading toward Brentor. Three older cyclists grinding up the hill toward us. This is an average two-lane country road, not narrow, 60 limit. I had the cruise set at 45, had probably exceeded that a bit as the downslope took effect, but no more than 50mph, tops. As we passed, the guy on the outside of the other two waved his fist at me angrily as if I shouldn't be there, or something. We weren't within a dozen feet of him, let alone the others, at any point. Mrs DCB was exceedingly unimpressed...
In other news, the 16.09 miles clocked up took me over the 500 for this year, a total I wasn't sure I would reach after the damned back surgery, which is, unfortunately, an ongoing tale.
Stats:





And I didn't end up too warm either, so all good.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2020)

My first ride in 2 weeks, I was feeling rusty!
Sunny, but cool and blowy out with threats of a shower along the coast.
The fly tipping was v
Only a short one, but nice!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4176537092


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Oct 2020)

Tandem ride to Wallington Hall with Mrs A_T for her birthday afternoon tea, via Scots Gap... we had a fast ride with a tail wind home so 39 miles overall at 15mph average! Got caught in heavy rain shower for a couple of minutes just as we got ready to ride homebut blue sky for the rest!


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> Is that a 2010 Elite 105 .


Its badged as a 2010 Secteur Comp 105... but it may also be the same as an Elite! It's a lovely bike- bought it from jayonabike a few years ago.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2020)

@DCBassman have they surfaced that short stretch Through the field yet?


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> @DCBassman have they surfaced that short stretch Through the field yet?


Along the Granite Way? Nope. Go very gently on 25s on 16/20 spoke wheels!


----------



## colly (10 Oct 2020)

A short spin out this morning after coming back from a few days away.

Not much, just local lanes, but it was good to get out in the sun (and rain).

15.3 miles and 900ft

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57433174


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Oct 2020)

Not a big big ride, I've been walking far more than cycling recently, but I fancied a little change today so I headed out on the tourer to get the shopping. 
I rode the 2 miles or so into Letchworth, pottered about the shops, then rode to the next town (Hitchin, 2 miles away) and did a bit more shopping, filling the pannier with vittels and some booze. I went for a couple of pints at a nice pub, and I rode home. 
Just 6 miles, but a lovely afternoon out.


----------



## wafter (10 Oct 2020)

Today a return to the homestead was slated to do a bit of work. The weather looked variable but I wanted to ride if at all possible; both to make the most of the opportunities I have remaining (due to degrading weather and impending change in location  ) and for all the usual reasons you'd choose to take the bike over the car.

I set off on the mud-splatted CdF through town to visit a cashpoint, finding the chain was squeaking noticeably, presumably due to the wet mud encountered on the last ride. Thankfully I had some time in hand so nursed it back to (what I can only call for the next 6 wks) "home", pulled off the chain, dry-brushed the mud off it and the chainset, gave it a good wax and slung it back on again.

My 18-month old Mp3 player has just become a fairly expensive paperweight so I had no tunes for the ride back, but since I'm used to reduced external aural input I thought I'd try some earplugs instead (I can sense the handwringing from the anti-earphones brigade already ). This actually made the ride incredibly pleasant; with only the muted wind noise, my own laboured breathing (thanks to yesterday's consumption of loads of stuff I shouldn't have) and the sound of the occasional passing car. They didn't really blunt my awareness that much, but certainly filtered out a lot of the general noise and made the ride so peaceful 

Unfortunately I'd only got maybe 8 miles in and it started to rain; light drizzle at first but getting gradually heavier until I had to stop to don my (not any more) "waterproof" jacket and deploy the rucksack's rain cover. I rode along the dual carriageway for the majority of its passage through Yarton and Begbroke as it genuinely feels safer than crossing the sideroads with their appalling visibility 

The stretch of cycle track from Woodstock afforded a little shelter from the rain, but was pretty trecherous thanks to the slippery muddy patches which felt decidely sketchy on the fat slick tyres, so progress was slow and careful with minimal steering input. I definitely need to refit the WTBs / something more knobbly, but really want to do this with a 2nd wheelset..

Emerging from the other end of the track the rain abated and I got some nice blue sky; removing the waterproof to allow my base layer to dry off a bit in the sun and surprisingly warm breeze. I got hit again by the rain again later on but it was much lighter and less of an issue.

Despite it being a fairly short, low intensity ride I was still pretty knackered by the end of it; probably due to a combination of Thursday night's high intensity mental health thrash (that saw me nearly cop a bat to the face on a dark tow path!) and yesterday's sustained consumption of many things I know to disagree with me. It was also into a decent headwind and also uphill, which never helps!

All in all about 26 miles and 950ft at 13.5mph and 132bpm. Not the most pleasant ride in the world but I feel physically (and probably mentally) better for it, as well as virtuous as the round trip will have prevented another five litres / six quid's worth of finite resources being turned into air pollution in my name. I've got the job done which is another few quid in the kitty and it all feels like a very welcome, if tiny bit of constructive action.

All being well I'll make the return journey tomorrow; the weather's looking pretty promising so far according to the forcast


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Oct 2020)

It was bright and breezy this morning and for a change I decided to make a route up as I went along. Started off to Loppington and soon decided it was windy rather than breezy and turned into the wind to English Frankton, Cockshutt crossing the road and back onto lanes to Lower Hordley, Bagley, Stanwardine where the rain showers started, into Baschuch, past Adcote school to Grafton, Yeaton, Old Woods, Myddlewood turning onto what is normally a fast stretch of road but today was into the wind and slow, turned to Burlton, towards Myddle, Nonely, Commonwood, back to Loppington, Horton and back home. The showers were quite heavy in places but no rain at all and dry roads in between so didn’t get too wet. Not many people out out again and managed to avoid the maize harvesting contractors whose mission is to get the job done as quickly as possible with their huge tractors and trailers which fill the whole lane. 34.84 miles @15.5 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Along the Granite Way? Nope. Go very gently on 25s on 16/20 spoke wheels!


Yes, the bit just south of Okehampton. A stubborn farmer!


----------



## geocycle (11 Oct 2020)

At last I had time and some great cycling weather on the same day! Went up the western Dale. First Lonsdale with great views across to Ingleborough, then up the Lune to near Sedbergh. Picked up the tiny gated road that runs along the southern side of Dentdale. Beautiful colours, very muddy roads but no one about. From Dent up the hill at Gawthrop, the 20% sections were challenging But worth it as you then ente the cycling paradise of Barbondale. The long decent was fantasti and unimpeded by cars. Late lunch in Kirby Lonsdale and home. 55 miles with 1200m of climbing. A good test for the new wheels and tyres. Photos are Barbondale, overlooking Sedbergh and the start of Garsdale before entering Dentdale, looking across from Arkholme to Ingleborough.


----------



## Old jon (11 Oct 2020)

Last Friday's ride first, I was well short of time when I reached home.

A bit showery this morning, gives me the chance to try out my new jacket. Someone had suggested a similar ride to the one I did last Friday so off I went to Scarcroft.

I think it is Thorner Lane out of there, which, oddly, does not reach Thorner. It does reach Milner Lane though. Ride along that for a bit, onto Holme Farm Lane and it is straight on to Bramham. A right and a left to ride past the allotments there, puffing a bit, and the left turn for the road down to Clifford. Down Main Street and continue to the local bit of the A659.

Turn right, the next left is Newton Kyme, a bit of a maze to the track to the bridge over the Wharfe. Tockwith is the most northerly bit of this ride, pedalling through Thorp Arch, Walton, Wighill and Bickerton to reach it, mostly with a tailwind. The route then goes more or less eastwards to Long Marston, bending towards the south on the way through a list of villages to Askham Richard. And a fuel stop.

Start again, riding almost as far as the A64 before turning right onto the road to Bilbrough. We must have turned left in there, to cross the A64 and pass Colton on the way to Bolton Percy. Tadcaster next, leaving there on the road towards Stutton. It is a well decorated route from there to Bramham, trees in many colours, patchwork fields. Thank you Autumn!

Take the right hand fork at Wothersome, after a bit of huffing and puffing we reached the top of the world road, a.k.a. Milner Lane. An all too short ride along there and the descent to Scarcroft. Yup, where the ride started. More miles seemed a good idea, so up that road beside the golf course, poor legs. It levels out soon, mostly, to Wike Ridge Road and the left turn to Slaid Hill.

And a happily downhill ride for me, past the Oakwood Clock and across the Aire to reach home. Just sixty miles and two thousand seven hundred upness. Got to grin!


----------



## itboffin (11 Oct 2020)

24 miles outbound into a headwind but okay as I was meeting a mate for brunch or as I turned out a rather lovely roast beef Sunday lunch, that’s the ride back again with a headwind?!?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Oct 2020)

Wonderful chilly but sunny afternoon feat. 35 flat miles en tandem with the lovely Mrs Tuesday.

Now up to 1500 miles for the year* - I've never counted before, but that's a record by a country mile and one of the rare benefits of the pandemic.

Here's the River Dane near Swettenham, swollen in the sunshine like a lazy fat cat.








*just on the tandem, that is


----------



## 13 rider (11 Oct 2020)

With last weekend being a near wash out today it was time for an Imperial ton for the monthly challenge the slight glitch in the plan is I had roughly organized an informal cafe ride so I had formed a cunning plan . Delay the start of the cafe ride allowing me to get some early miles in. Out the door at first light at 0720 , headed away from the cafe meeting point at Market Bosworth and did my standard 50km loop to Wymeswold back to my own village before heading towards Market Bosworth a slightly extended route saw me roll in with 48 miles in the bag the cafe ride was 40 and 12 home and distance sorted . Found @Noodle Legs waiting then @Supersuperleeds walk up they been standing yards apart and not seen each other . A check of my phone and unfortunately @tallliman wasn't going to make it he had done a mini tour Friday and Saturday . So off we go heading out on the quiet lanes around Bosworth , we came across a closed road but we knew a way round soon back on route through Measham on to a horrible rolling road to Overseal and out to the cafe at Rosliston a new one to us the honey pot ( formally the bed hive ). It was quite busy and queuing do to covid rules but food was soon delivered and we were tucking in to a proper doorstep sausage sandwichs . @Noodle Legs went for bacon which was more like a gammon steak we will be back . Soon we had a visit from @Lilliburlero who had arranged to meet us really nice to catch up as he's lost his cycling mojo so hasn't riden with us for a while. Back on the bike and we all feel cold so the paced seemed to pick up as we headed back to Market Bosworth . Despite me stated no racing up the long drag up No man's heath @Supersuperleeds couldn't help himself not bad for someone who thinks he's lost his fitness. Thankfully I'd plotted a route around Orton on the hill so a fairly flat route back to Market Bosworth . @Noodle Legs started doing and figured out he could get an metric ton in with an extended ride home . The 3 of us rode to Kirby Muxloe where @Supersuperleeds headed home me and @Noodle Legs ride another 2 miles where we parted company leaving me solo for the last 4 miles . Home with 101 miles in the bag in 6hrs 23mins . @Supersuperleeds also did a imperial ton with 102 his 2nd in a week like the @Supersuperleeds of previous years ,@Noodle Legs got his metric ton in with 66 miles . A great ride in good company and pretty decent conditions for October bit chilly to start but soon warmed up and I was probably over dressed . Really nice to see @Lilliburlero again hopefully we will be out riding some time soon


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Oct 2020)

A mountain bike ride today around The Warren on the coast path. Plenty of walkers about, but all good natured. A lovely ride just shy of 10 miles.
it all started sunny, but by the end grey clouds had come along, but it stayed dry.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4180459273


----------



## Old jon (11 Oct 2020)

And, on time, the ride today . . .

Another bright morning, forecast to be dry if it can be believed. I did! Take the Spa out for its ninth ride, someone had asked for a ride to Tancred.

So after riding to Slaid Hill, Wike Ridge Lane leads to East Keswick, the uphill village. Onwards to the first bit of the A659 today, and turn right for Collingham. Linton on the left and then Wetherby. For a change, Deighton Road north to Walshford and an interesting ride out to Whixley, some bits of it I could remember but a lot has changed around there.

Zigzagging follows Whixley, not a village, just the way to Tancred Farm Shop. The connection had totally passed me by, we were on a shopping trip! But I had neglected to bring a pannier or two, so a sandwich and the best coffee I have had in a while was what I settled for. It was a bit chilly out there, and the young bullocks seemed determined to lick the bikes to pieces.

So we rode away. And warmed up too. Almost due south to Cattal, and further on the same up and down road to Bickerton and the Thorp Arch estate. There is a good bike path out of there, across the Wharfe to Newton Kyme and then another short stretch of the A659. Soon turn left from that, heading for Clifford, this time riding all the way up Main Street.

Bramham next, and a little shortcut with a rather steep hill, a flyover the A1_M and along Thorner Road. The right hand fork at Wothersome is the quieter option, methinks, and it does lead to Milner Lane, an excellent lane indeed. There is often the temptation to turn left onto the A58 in Scarcroft, but that is a weary grind of a hill. So back at the side of the golf course, on to Slaid Hill and a full circle ride really.

With a tangle here and there, just looked at the map again. Easy home from here, gradients in the best direction. Fifty three miles after leaving home I had returned, and 2600 feet of climbing. Well earned a smile, that did.

two dimensional doodling again


----------



## KingswayRider (11 Oct 2020)

Following the washout last weekend, with rain stopping play, I had in mind a couple of rides this weekend to help catch up on the mileage. Our dog decided that I don't actually need to sleep, shuffling about & keeping me awake as a result...so I figured what the hell & my Saturday early start became a very early start. Out of the house at 5.50am into very chilly conditions (5 degrees). Pitch black lanes a few miles down the road, but at least the wind was light at this point (although it was a tailwind at this stage). The wind didn't take long to pick up & I was soon riding straight into it. I was doing my best to keep up the pace, but conscious that I wasn't adding much to overall ascent. With 50 miles done & only 400m of ascent I knew the next miles were going to hurt, adding more than double that by the time I was home. 76 miles & 912m ascent - feeling far harder than it should (normally comfortable with more distance & ascent). Lesson learnt...flip the route & it would have been an easier prospect...front load the bulk of the climbing & take advantage of the tailwind.
This morning was a bit warmer & the start not nearly so early. Out for a loop before the start of the club ride & the legs were definitely feeling yesterdays effort. They were going round, but felt flat when I demanded a bit of power. Knocked in 23 miles at a 17mph average before returning for the start of the club ride. No @Donger this morning, but with 6 of us still out, it meant to need to split the group. A nice spin out with a couple of warm up climbs to Uley, before taking on the long drag to Kingscote. Unrelenting climb & legs still just going round without anything really happening, but at the top they seemed to wake up & the little ups around Bagpath were despatched much more easily. Long long wait for a cuppa at Thistledown cafe - over 20 minutes before we prompted & drinks arrived just as we were getting up to leave (a good 30+ minutes from ordering). Fortunately dodged the very localised downpour & arrived home with 65 miles / 787m ascent done. Legs feel much better than they did yesterday.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Oct 2020)

got the rebuilt winter bike out today as it was chilly and muddy for the usual sunday club ride .
mate had to turn back even before the meeting point as his freehub was not engaging , he went home for a spare and met us at the cake stop .
Found out my back brake was binding most of the time just before the cake stop , i though i was just having a bad day ! and another rider had a flat so not a good day for mechanicals.
My edge touring plus keeps getting route calculation error which has me stumped too, wishing i had kept my 520 plus tbh even though it was small but mrs ck needed new glasses so i had to sell it


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Oct 2020)

Andy G came up from the Forest for this one. We took the run around the Hills for Longley Green. A rogue unforecast shower had us a bit concerned but we continued to climb to Acton Green as blue sky took over. At Panks Bridge we turned northward for the series of climbs that would take us to the summit of Hegdon Hill. Today the views were stunning north to the Clee Hills and beyond, south to the Forest of Dean, Skirrid and the Black Mountains with the Welsh Marches to the west completing a wonderous panorama. We dropped away for Stoke Prior and took to little known lanes for Ivington and Dilwyn. Sarnies were dispatched on the green in Dilwyn. More new lanes lead us to the wonderful village of Weobley where we paused to enjoy the sights. Onward by the Pyons we rode through Wellington to cross the A49 for a fairly standard run through Sutton-St-Nicholas and Withington. We jinked around the main roads for Yarkhill and Canon Frome. Now it was Bosbury with its massive but detached church tower. Our final challenge was to climb the Wyche leaving just the descent home for a cup of tea some biccies and a chat. Lovely outing today for sure. 77 smiles


----------



## wafter (11 Oct 2020)

Today was due the return leg from the homestead. The grey sky didn't look too appealing through the window but I pushed myself out at about 14:00 mindful of the empty fridge and Sunday closing hours. In the interest of speed / avoiding sketchy muddy bits I took the most direct route along the main road; not as pleasant for many reasons but more direct at about 20 miles versus 26.

Totally ignored the cycle paths through Yarnton remaining on the dual carriageway throughout, which caused no issues. Got back to Oxford in a little over an hour thanks to the convincing tailwind and general downward gradiant; averaging about 17.4mph (it was up to mid-18s before I had to slow down to go through town) - which is faster than I'd usually expect on the road bike, let alone the CdF.

Having got back in uncharacteristically good time I swapped to the Raleigh, sensible shoes and a bigger rucksack and hit the Co-op - succumbing to their ridiculously cheap beer and pizza deal (always the undoing of my allergies  ) as well as a load of reduced munchie food. Next was Waitrose for a less fruitful, but none-the-less productive discount-trawl - spotting Radiohead's Thom Yorke dubiously eyeing the cheeses while I was there.

Not really feeling like going "home" I moseyed around for a bit, secreting myself in one of the little alcoves outside the Said Business School to eat my 38p egg and bacon sarnie in the sun, with some Mazzy Star and a couple of my 46p San Miguels courtesy of the thoughtful anti-skateboarding bottle openers provided by the building's achitects.

Spoils consumed and allergies predictably provoked I soldiered on towards town and the leaden sky looming beyond, however by this point tiredness had set in, the sun had gone and it was time to retire. Indulging in a guilt-free evening of youtube in bed with a view to a good sleep


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Oct 2020)

It was a lovely autumn day today if you were looking in the right direction, the other direction was dark grey clouds so I headed for the sun. Set off to Wolverley, Loppington, Nonely, Burlton turning up to English Frankton and towards Colemere turned off at Pikes End past the woods to Lyneal taking the lane past the church, vineyard and car park which was full round Colemere scattering a group of pheasants wandering in the lane, had to duck to avoid the 2 which were hiding at head height in the hedge bank as they flew off. Carried on back to Lyneal, Welshampton, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. Lots of cyclists, walkers and runners out today. 23.05 miles. The trees and bracken are starting to change colour now and lots of acorns, conkers and chestnuts on the roads.


----------



## colly (11 Oct 2020)

Late up because of a late night and it was a shortish ride out before I started on jobs that I have been volunteered for. 

A local loop followed by a run out via Alwoodley to King Lane and the edges of Bramhope. Back into Adel and Lawnswood and a left at Shaw Lane saw me scampering up Potternewton Lane to the top of Chapletown Road , into Harehills and back up to home.

17.2 miles and 1200 ft up

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57507340


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Oct 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Andy G spotted a weather window. Gospel Pass he asked. So I met up at the car park at Hardwicke. We had decided to save the best till last so we took to lanes new to us both heading towards Hereford. We looped to avoid the city for Kilpeck where we stopped to admire the 900 year old church with it's amazingly well preserved carving. It gets quite lumpy out this way so Cupid's Hill had to be conquered before we paused in Grosmont for lunchtime sandwiches. More climbs followed as we took in the views to the Black Mountains from Campston Hill. We dropped to cross the Abergavenny road to take the approach to the Gospel Pass. My chain broke at this point. Fortunately Andy had a chain tool so it didn't take long to get underway again. It's a lovely ride up through the valley and the climb from Capel-Y-Ffin needs a low gear but the views out over Wales and the Welsh Marches are stunning. We descended easily to pass through Hay-on-Wye and return to our cars. Lovely outing with a bit of everything today.
> View attachment 551228
> 
> View attachment 551229
> ...


That doorway is particularly ornate for the period.
It's what I love about "Your Ride....." you get to see far flung and forgotten great architecture.


----------



## C R (11 Oct 2020)

The forecast for today was quite a cool morning, but bright and with no wind. Plan was to go to Rushock trying the back lanes between Holt and Hartlebury.

Out just a bit before 6:30, wearing full autumn clothing. Aim was to get to Holt Fleet via the west side of the Severn, so head out through St Peters, via Bath Road and past the cathedral to cross the river and head to Holt via Hallow. There was just a hint of pink in the east riding through Hallow, with Mars shining bright to the west, the moon somewhere before the zenith and Venus in the east.

Got to Holt Heath as the day was breaking, and I was quickly back on the eastern side of the Severn, taking the lanes from Holt Fleet towards Boreley and Lincomb. The lanes were quite muddy from the run off, and adding to that the fact that they are quite narrow, and I had to navigate a new to me route, meant progress was slow, but the views made it worth it.




After Lincomb I crossed the Stourport road heading for Hartlebury, and then the destination was Rushock churchyard, where I stopped for a drink a some contemplation by John Bonham's memorial




Next destination was Wychbold, via Elmbridge. By now I was a bit behind my expected time, due to the slow pace in the lanes earlier, so just pu my head down and pushed through the miles past Stoke Prior, Hanbury and then back via Tibberton and past the hospital.

Great route, but probably best kept for the summer, as the bike was filthy and I could hear the grit grinding in the chain, but all sorted after a fettle this afternoon.

The map




I only noticed that I was just 0.2 miles short of 45 miles once I had already closed the garage door, grrr.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Oct 2020)

The Defy re-equipped with its strap on / clamp on mudguards headed west today. The A59 was quiet until I pondered staying on it so back to Penny Pot and then north then west to head north west to Greenhow; a long drag but the least steep way there. One of those strange overly long Strava segments tells me it took 9 secs under 68 minutes from the Army College on Penny Pot.
Turned west and into the Yorkshire Dales National Park.




Some steep curvy down grades but the first upgrade had nice straight approach. Then turned south west via Barden.








Had an awkward moment; desperate to water some weeds I stopped behind two parked cars only, and immediately a motorcyclist stopped obviously thinking I had found some viewpoint.
Crossed the River Wharf on a narrow bridge hoping nothing was coming the other way, which was the case.




Then came the climb out of Wharfedale, hindered by a sharply curved approach I clambered up the immediate 11.4% grade hoping that the speed might pick up on the 6.1% false flat beyond; it did not and with a 17.7% grade looming opted for Shanks’s Pony. The decent was steep in parts as well and at the foot passed through Eastby to reach the xM of Embsay.




Heading back east the Wahoo lead me through Halton East and along a gated road to Bolton Abbey. Over Bolton Bridge on the A59 and then on the narrow road through Beamsley to Ilkley, aside from one car basically appeared to be a bridleway. Up the climb from Askwith to reach Askwith Moor and the decent of Swindon Bank.




Through Fewston and a default route which the Wahoo notably disagreed with to reach Penny Pot and nipped home through the Country Park. Aside from a light shower initially it stayed dry despite a number of threatening clouds. Route map has a tracking error at Bolton Abbey where the Wahoo paused (okay, I pressed the wrong button without realising and it was not until I had turned off the A59 I noticed). Error corrected gives 52.17 miles 4332ft climbed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Oct 2020)

Mike_P said:


> The Defy re-equipped with its strap on / clamp on mudguards headed west today. The A59 was quiet until I pondered staying on it so back to Penny Pot and then north then west to head north west to Greenhow; a long drag but the least steep way there. One of those strange overly long Strava segments tell me it took 9 secs under 68 minutes from the Army College on Penny Pot.
> Turned west and into the Yorkshire Dales National Park.
> View attachment 551896
> 
> ...



That first pic is a stunner!


----------



## ianbarton (12 Oct 2020)

A day of decent weather before another bout of Autumn rain. I decided to repeat my Newport (Shropshire) loop. There is a steady climb from Whitchurch to the small village of Cheswardine. As you climb there are good views over the surrounding countryside, with fields of towering Elephant Grass on either side. Once in Cheswardine it's almost all downhill to Newport. On the way, you pass RAF Shawbury which is mostly for helicopter training. It was Sunday, so nothing flying. I stopped at Costa in Newport to refuel before starting back towards home on the other side of the A49. Shropshire is good for cycling because there are a few main roads which take almost all the traffic. Either side of the main road is a whole network of quiet country lanes. It's very easy to get lost, so a map or a GPS is useful! The views on the return leg are quite as expansive. However, you wind your way through quaint hamlets and large fields, which have recently been harvested.













Cheswardine Church.





RAF Shawbury




RAF Shawbury




Newport main street


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Oct 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Andy G spotted a weather window. Gospel Pass he asked. So I met up at the car park at Hardwicke. We had decided to save the best till last so we took to lanes new to us both heading towards Hereford. We looped to avoid the city for Kilpeck where we stopped to admire the 900 year old church with it's amazingly well preserved carving. It gets quite lumpy out this way so Cupid's Hill had to be conquered before we paused in Grosmont for lunchtime sandwiches. More climbs followed as we took in the views to the Black Mountains from Campston Hill. We dropped to cross the Abergavenny road to take the approach to the Gospel Pass. My chain broke at this point. Fortunately Andy had a chain tool so it didn't take long to get underway again. It's a lovely ride up through the valley and the climb from Capel-Y-Ffin needs a low gear but the views out over Wales and the Welsh Marches are stunning. We descended easily to pass through Hay-on-Wye and return to our cars. Lovely outing with a bit of everything today.
> View attachment 551228
> 
> View attachment 551229
> ...


Kicking myself that I never went to see the Kilpeck church, we used to camp at Kington for many years. It really is a romanesque beauty. The master mason had been on a visit to Santiago de Compostella in northern Spain, so the story goes... at least i got there on my bike once.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

Time to get another qualifier in towards my Lunacy Challenge and the forecast looked good for Sunday. I needed a different route to the last few times so after pondering two or three settled on heading for Lake Vyrnwy which I haven't been to since a few days before the lockdown began in March.

I had the Raleigh out and was almost ready to go when it started to rain. A check of the rainfall radar online showed that it was going to clear out of the way but probably not for another hour or more. I decided to don my waterproofs and go for it anyway, setting out into the pre-dawn gloom.

I was doing a variation of the short route out, heading round the edge of a very quiet Shrewsbury to Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Pentre, The Royal Hill, Crosslanes, Maesbrook, Waen Wen and Llynclys where I had my stop for a second breakfast. The rain was showery for the first fifteen miles but I kept the waterproofs on as far as my stop where it had brightened up nicely. Some passers by stopped to chat and as usual were surprised that I was going so far.

Setting off again I headed towards the Tanat Valley. I'd hoped that the road would be fairly quiet at this time on a Sunday morning and it was mostly, apart from a large number of tractors and trailers shuttling between farm and the fields where harvesting was going on. Luckily I seemed to catch them at a point where the majority headed the other way and only about four overtook me, with courtesy.

The volume of traffic seemed to pick up as I passed Llanrhaeadr Ym Mochnant and I couldn't help noticing that most were carrying a mountain bike or two. By the first steep climb of the day my legs were feeling tired already which didn't bode particularly well. My mileage has been very low the last few weeks (only two rides in the last fortnight) and it's surprising how quicly the fitness can drop away. I took the climb gently from Pen Y Bont Fawr and got up it okay, helped by the fact that there has been some proper resurfacing work on the worst bits of this road, which was very welcome. I always find climbing seems a little easier on a smooth road compared to one that is covered in lumps and holes.

Sadly the descent to Llanwddyn hasn't been touched so needed some care to avoid the worst bits, although I did notice that a shovelful of tarmac had been slapped in one of the most dangerous holes (only _one _of the holes mind). After winding my way up to the dam I paused to take in the view and have my elevenses stop where I got chatting to a couple of cyclists from Bromsgrove (they hadn't ridden out). I learned from them that the road round the lake is closed  which I wasn't aware of despite having checked for roadworks and closures along the route the night before. That potentially put my plan to achieve 100 miles in jeopardy but I set off towards the closure with the intention of going as far as I could, then coming back and doing the same the other side of the lake.

The first sign to warn of the closure is a couple of miles up the road from the dam and this was also around the point where it started to rain again. It was light at first but got steadily heavier until I got fed up and stopped under the trees to put my waterproofs on. A passing walker without waterproofs says "Did _your _forecast have rain on it?"

I was a lot slower than I usually would be along to the far end of the lake. The road for Bala is open but going around the lake it's closed by the car park for the Pistyll Rhyd Y Meinciau waterfall and the signs are most emphatic that there is access for nobody. I have since learned that a landslide blocked the road during the storms in August and the land has to be stabilized before it can be reopened. I retraced my steps to the dam (still in the rain), crossed over and headed around the other side of the lake. This was where most of the walkers and cyclists were today, but far fewer motorists were venturing past the closure signs on this side so it was much more pleasant. I worked my way down to the junction signed Dinas Mawddwy which, as expected, is also the other end of the closure.

The rain had cleared up again so I took the chance to remove the waterproofs then retraced my steps. I found a bit more energy this time and overtook a few cyclists along the way. A lunch stop was taken back at the dam during which I noted that many more people were arriving now than earlier on, so I was glad to be getting away before it got too busy. I dropped down to Llanwddyn and began the climb back into the hills which was slow and ponderous but I made it without needing to pause. I took what is now my usual alternative way back to Penybontfawr, which proved to be much busier than I'm used to (three cars  ).

Having avoided problems on the last few century rides the legs did start to cramp up on the climb out of Penybontfawr and knew I'd have to be a bit careful on the way back. With this particular climb out of the way though I knew that I had a long run which was mostly downhill as I made my way back along the valley and I had the wind helping. As often happens, the road was busier now, although the traffic seemed to come in waves with lulls inbetween, and the driving was less courteous than it had been. The tractors and trailers were out in force still but I didn't have a problem with how they were driven (not this lot anyhow). The driving standard got worse as I neared Llynclys with the stand out moment being a white van doing a stupid overtake in the face of an oncoming vehicle then giving me the finger as though it was my fault.  Suffice it to say I was glad to pull in for my next snack stop where I got chatting to a chap I've talked to here on a previous ride.

I was pretty keen to get off the main road as soon as possible and knowing that I'd lost about 3 miles from my planned route due to the Vyrnwy closure retracing my steps through Waen Wen was ideal to regain some of the distance lost. I thought I'd make a change from this morning and go on the lane past Llwyntidmon Hall rather than the short main road section to Maesbrook but this proved to be a mistake when I came across a freshly cut hedge and picked up a thorn plus twig in the new front tyre (fitted two days ago). That took a few minutes to sort out and I was just putting everything back together again when I noticed a spot in my vision that signifies a migraine coming on. I get them occasionally but have never had one during a ride before. This could have been a ride-ender but I thought I'd go on a bit and see how it developed rather than phoning for help straight away. Thankfully the distortion went to the edge of my vision for a change so I was at least able to see to ride and the couple of miles while that effect lasted were on quiet lanes where I didn't meet any vehicles. The headache itself wasn't too bad this time.

By Pentre I was running out of energy so the jelly babies were opened which helped on the nasty little climb over to Great Ness. There were lots of tractors and trailers performing harvesting operations on the way to Montford Bridge and while most were fine, one of them decided to deliberately squeeze me into the verge even though I'd slowed and pulled over to let him by when it was safe.

The last climb of note was very slow and the cramp came back again but I was able to keep moving by dropping a couple of gears, however the wind was still behind me so I got along better than expected when things levelled out a bit and the road was really nice and quiet.

One of those rides where it felt like things were sent to try me and I was very glad just to finish, but another century is bagged.

102.5 miles at 13.1 mph moving average. With all the various stops the total time finished up a couple of minutes under 11 hours.





Crossing the Severn at Montford Bridge shortly before dawn.





Headed up the Tanat Valley.





On my way to Hirnant.





Arrival at the lake. I've missed coming up here over the summer.





YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!





Heading round the other side of the lake having been blocked. The weather was a little damp for a bit.





A favourite roadside waterfall.





The sun breaks through again.





Heading back via Cwm Fedw.





Near Maesbrook. A pox upon farmers who strew the road with hawthorns.


----------



## ianbarton (12 Oct 2020)

I must revisit that area as it's only about one and a half hours in the car. We used to cycle around Llyn Vyrnwy with the children when they young. A couple of years ago I cycled from Bala up over one pass, round the lake and back over the other pass. I had ridden this once about 25 years ago and it was just as hard on the legs the second time!


----------



## footloose crow (12 Oct 2020)

*Around Carn Brea*

Truro is one of the wettest cities in the UK. Wetter than Manchester, Bangor, Lancaster, Carlisle..... but not Glasgow. It rains here on average for 150 days a year, almost every other day.

Apart from that it is a lovely place. Warm enough all year round, we only have 4-5 frosty mornings a year. It just rains a lot.

Yesterday when it was raining (again) I turned to the internet to find out how much bike weight affects uphill cycling. The answer is 1kg of extra weight slows you down by one second for every 100 metres of ascent. There are four things you can do:

1. Improve power / weight ratio by losing weight or gaining power. Or both. If that's not enough turn to:
2. Reduce wheel weight. If thats not enough then and only then:
3. Reduce bike weight. But options 1 & 2 work better. Which leaves option 4:
4. Move to Norfolk.

There is a long uphill from Redruth to Four Lanes where I contemplated all four options quite seriously, especially option 4. Particularly during the half mile of 15-18% in the middle. But at least it wasn't raining; although the weather forecast said it would so I was lugging extra weight in terms of waterproofs and warm layers. Option 5 then, wear less clothing.

Some blue in the sky and some grey and a cold north westerly wind blustering around my legs. Out of Truro and uphill taking a line northwards to avoid the traffic. I have had more close passes and seen more generally crazy driving in the last month than in all the preceding years. Outside Chacewater there is a red hatchback at a junction waiting to turn across me. I look at the driver. He looks at me. I am wearing orange and yellow with a flashing front light and going at about 20mph. He looks at me again and when I am 10 metres away pulls out in front of me. My brakes lock as I swerve around the back of the car. This keeps happening.

Out of Chacewater and I am back on quiet lanes, uphill, downhill heading through the old mining villages, the frayed granite chimneys from the abandoned mine pumps popping up every few hundred metres. Spoil heaps where nothing much can grow because of the lead and arsenic in the soil. Patchy heathlands of gorse and bracken with whitewashed cottages sunk into the ground.

A long uphill brings me up to the spine of hills that run longitudinally across Cornwall and there is the sea, visible across the roofs of Redruth and Camborne, a darker grey smudge against the lighter grey of the sky.






To the west is the TV mast that is visible across mid Cornwall, tearing a hole in the clouds.






Downhill from here through the back lanes behind Redruth before the beginning of a long uphill past Carn Brea and up to Four Lanes. Carn Brea is an iconic hill, visible from much of mid Cornwall and dominating the mining towns of Redruth, Camborne and Pool that form an untidy and intermingled patchwork of housing, new industrial estates and old mine workings beneath the hill. The headstock wheels of the mines are still visible although only one mine remains open. This is where steam powered locomotives were invented; the giant beam engines that pumped out deep mines began here; some of the earliest rail tracks in the world were laid here. Now it is one of the poorest parts of the UK and in receipt of millions of pounds of EU funding as a deprived region of Europe, along with parts of Greece and Albania.






The memorial pillar on the summit of Carn Brea is tribute to 'caring capitalism'. The Bassett family owned many of the mines locally and did a lot (well more than most owners) to improve the welfare of miners, except perhaps pay them more. When Francis Bassett died it is said every mine closed and 20,000 people followed the funeral cortege and subsequently donated funds to create the 35m high obelisk. On a clear day you can see the north coast and the south coast from here.

I planned todays route on _*RidewithGPS*_ whilst eating breakfast and missed the fact that the software had diverted from the road into a bridleway at one point. I thought at first it was just a short section but slipping through the mud and bouncing off stones for a mile cured me of that belief. It added variety to the day but I was hoping not to get a puncture.











From the hills behind Carn Brea it is a long downhill to Twelveheads on tiny lanes, weaving in and out of tiny woods and granite walled Celtic fields and then a gentle uphill for 300 feet through a quiet valley, rich with autumn colours from the scattered trees set among bracken slopes. The wind is quiet and no one is trying to kill me in a car or van. I feel very content.

What do you think about when riding alone? Thoughts drift through my mind but I can never catch them afterwards. They vanish like quicksilver dreams as soon as I arrive home. I just have the pleasant ache in my legs, a throat sore from breathing too hard, a sense of having been part of a landscape waiting for winter but enjoying autumn. Damp from yesterdays rain but vibrant with turning leaves and sudden vistas towards the sea or over patchworked fields.





_The final lane to home. 




_


----------



## chriswoody (12 Oct 2020)

I'm currently in the Djursland Peninsula in Denmark and managed to get out for a lovely ride today in the Autumn sun. I planned the route on ride with gps and had no idea what it would be like, but it turned out absolutely lovely.

I started out on roads for the first few hundred metres before turning off onto the gravel and headed North. The landscape around here reminds me a little of my native North Devon, just no where as extreme with the hills!





The route goes up and down through small copses and valleys, the scenery ever changing until a short steep swction of hike a bike brings me up onto a plateau before quiet roads lead to a small village.






From there a gravel path shadows the road for a number of kilometres, the trees forming a delightful tunnel through the trees. At one stage the path crosses the road and I'm confronted by a strange wooden contraption that looks like a shower. Bemused, I press down on the tire, to discover it's a wooden wind instrument! A fun few minutes ensue as I play around with it.






Carrying on, several kilometres of enjoyable gravel wind there way through the woods, up and down,past copse and fields we fly until rounding a corner a final tunnel of trees awaits. New pine on one side and old Oak on the other and at the very end the sea awaits.






At the sea I pause for a while before turning the bike onto the gravel track that shadows the beach for the next 4 killometres.











Then it was back inland as we made our way back. Again the gravel tracks wound there way through the forests and clearings. A really fun and exhilarating ride with some lovely short climbs and fun downhills with the most wonderful gravel tracks.






Overall it was 35km of fun with over 90% off-road. Hopefully I'll get a few more rides in whilst I'm here.


----------



## itboffin (12 Oct 2020)

I spent my 40th in that neck of the woods (Cornwall) ohhhhh years ago now, I did take my bike but on seeing all those hills it stayed firmly inside the whole trip, last year we did a family holiday nearby there again, I took my MTB with a triple and dinner plate sized cassette and apart from the punctures and sections of trail that were just rutted fields it was great, fun even.

back in sept we did an overnight trip with road bikes, my god that was super hard work I’d say harder than any long alpine climb, what is with all the unclassified super steep hills, I swear most of the climbs went easy 15-20%


----------



## gavgav (12 Oct 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> Time to get another qualifier in towards my Lunacy Challenge and the forecast looked good for Sunday. I needed a different route to the last few times so after pondering two or three settled on heading for Lake Vyrnwy which I haven't been to since a few days before the lockdown began in March.
> 
> ...


With all of those additional events to deal with, an extra  is deserved


----------



## colly (12 Oct 2020)

I spent today working, sat static, at a sewing machine. After a few hours lethargy creeps in. So after an early dinner Mrs Colly was setting up for her yoga session, which under current restrictions is organised via Zoom. Rather than witness a bunch of ladies of a certain age cavorting and stretching etc I went for an Evening Yoga Avoider ride.
Just loops around the block (several blocks). 
It was raining gently when I set off and was still raining gently when I got back. So gently in fact I didn't get wet.
Hey presto ! Lethargy expunged.

Altogether it was 13.1 miles and 1100 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57569520


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2020)

I’m back in Stuttgart and one of the things I promised Beautiful Daughter was bike rides. Naturally on the first day back it absolutely piddled it down with rain. Day two dawned and Beautiful Daughter announced that this was the day for a bike ride. I pointed out that it was still drizzling. Beautiful Daughter wasn’t interested.

“If it’s cold and wet we can come back and have lots of hot chocolate.”

The promised ride is “To the cow farm and the rabbit farm”, two agricultural establishments nearby. As the name suggests one keeps a large herd of dairy cattle and one has a cunning marketing strategy in the form of a sizeable pen full of cute bunny rabbits alongside the farm shop.

After a steep first few metres, the road levels out for a bit and Tinybug accelerates, for a bit anyway. After a while the hill gets steeper and she slows until I catch up with her and put my hand on her back. I wait for the usual instruction:

“Just for the steep bit Papa”
“Okay...”

At the top of the village, away from the shelter of the houses the rain comes at an angle, but Tinybug has her eyes on the reward for the climb: a second road that branches off from ours and around the hill we’ve been climbing. At the turn the pressure on my hand falls way and she’s off, disappearing behind a field of mangy looking sweetcorn; thank goodness for traffic free agricultural roads.

I trudge after her, the rain obscuring the view across the valley. We have an agreed meeting point at the junction between this road and the route to the farm, and as I round the hill I can see her in the distance.

I am a fairly introverted person, in fact for me one advantage of cycling is that I’m not expected to actually talk to people I know. Beautiful Daughter is the exact opposite and will happily converse with anyone who stands still long enough. Even here on an empty hillside in the rain she’s found some kind soul who probably stopped to ask if she was okay (A reasonable question when meeting an apparently unattended five year old in the pishing rain in the middle of nowhere) and is now probably getting an animated account of the ride, last week, and matters arising.

On seeing me the relieved looking jogger carries on and we turn up the straight road to the cow farm. The cows are all in their nice dry barn. Sensible creatures, cows.

It occurs to me that the rabbits are probably following a similar policy, and it looks like Tinybug is thinking the same thing. At the next junction we can go right to the Rabbit Farm or left to take the short route back to the apartment. She is clearly considering the options


“What are you thinking?”
“It’s cold.”

She weighs the decision: Rabbits or hot chocolate? Hot Chocolate wins.

After a small hill the rest of the route is back into the valley and she’s off down a nice flat concrete road. I find her waiting by our regular meeting point, the “Red House”, home of a local sculptor who puts artwork along the grass verge. I find her looking critically at a complex abstract piece that I know took several weeks of work and is probably worth tens of thousands of Euros.

“Can we climb on that?”

From here I can watch her all the way down to the end of our road so she can roll ahead again until the corner and we come to the apartment together. Bike parked and she’s bounding up the stairs two at a time, no small feat for a five year old.

“What’s the hurry?”

I get that look children give hopelessly forgetful adults.

“It was cold, so we get _Lots of Hot Chocolate_...”


----------



## SGG on a bike (13 Oct 2020)

Can’t beat a bit of quality family time. Fab👍


----------



## C R (13 Oct 2020)

Short ride to the supermarket at lunchtime, uneventful except for finding this on the road on my way back





A girder for the new bridge being built over the river Severn, about 40m long according to the county council Twitter feed.


----------



## wafter (14 Oct 2020)

Egg run required again. A little chilly but bearable in lightweight walking trousers, long-sleeve base layer and cycling cap. Forgot my gloves; didn't go back for them which is a good job as I can't find them in the house 

Hands warmed up after a while, scored eggs (more there than usual; perhaps because of the worsening weather / more back at work...?) carried on and welcoming the escape largely unintentionally extended the ride to the longest egg run so far.

Did wittenham clumps, explored the gravel tracks a bit more and unsurprisingly got embarrassed on the slick mud by a bloke on a proper MTB. Headed out toward Benson and south before remembering from last time that it was a crap route, so continued through Wallingford to Cholsey and what used to be Fairmile Asylum; as I've mentioned in this thread previously. I thought I'd pay it a visit being in the area and having recently seen a flat on the redeveloped site I could "afford"; however as remembered despite being 1.5 miles from Wallingford and 0.75 from Cholsey station it still feels quite isolated and bottom line is too far away from places I need / want to be, so it's off the menu.

Popped down to the river while I was at the development:







Onward and out of Cholsey toward Didcot and some sweeping open countryside that was all very pleasant but probably wasted on a cycle given the wide open, well-sighted corners 






Travelled back through Didcot and Abingdon, taking a bridleway outside Didcot but I eventually had to abort as its surface degraded as it continued to the point where my slicks were well out of their depth; the front feeling highly sketchy and the rear slewing to the side in the mud under power. A hard impact with a pothole had me anticipating a pinch-puncture, although the tube thankfully held.

Got startled by a lesser spotted (green) woodpecker on the tow path which shot out of the hedge and flew ahead of me for a few tens of yards, giving me a good view and a warm glow 

The bike got covered in more mud and sh*te and by maybe 40 miles in I'd really had enough; my lack of breakfast and the cold starting to make themselves felt. By the time I got back into town my legs ached, my nose was running like a tap and I was ready for a good hot shower. Happens I just hit school kicking-out time too and the masses of kids and mentally-absent pedestrians on the shared climb to the house weren't appreciated.

Got home in a foul mood; felt a lot better after a shower and sit down, while my bonus three eggs on toasted rye tasted fantastic 

Got the endorphine hit after a while but still feel pretty rinsed. Had planned on an early night but that's not happened so I'll probably be ruined in the morning - as much as I'm determined to push on through the winter and make the most of the riding opportunities while I have them..

All in all about 55 miles and 800ft at 13.8mph and 131bpm for 2400kcal burned; which I've now no-doubt more than replenished in reduced Co-op munchie food, whisky and brazenly stolen hippie protein bars belonging to my ex 


Oh, finally here's a bonus potatophone pic from a while ago under the bridge out by Sandford:






Still fugging love this bike


----------



## Old jon (14 Oct 2020)

It takes a while for the morning to brighten, at this time of year. But it is worth the wait, certainly today. Sunlight, bit of breeze, and a few clouds to be pushed around by it. Looks good for a ride.

And a bit of an experiment too. Let’s see if I can produce a route for the garthing, load it in (or whatever it is called) and then pedal around it. Never done this before, never needed to. But it might advance my education a bit. A friend did most of the route, I just altered things a bit.

The route started at the Dexter, so me and the Spa (it has just done it’s first 500 miles) rode there first, then turned on the garthing. So have to add 9.2 miles to the eventual total. Then all the way to East Keswick, a really great road, through the village and to the A659. Turn right for Collingham and Linton. Pass the pub (the Windmill, methinks) in the last named village and take the next left. This is a rising road, takes me to the Sicklinghall road.

There is a right turn on the way into there, Stockeld Lane. Go along that, the rising bit is muddy and slippery under the trees but it then levels and dries out. And takes me to the A661 where I turn left to go to Spofforth. Across the causeway there, Crimple Beck runs underneath it, then turn right to North Deighton, where a left takes me to Little Ribston, along the Knaresborough road.

Cross the River Nidd and turn left, this road stays mostly close to the river, and reaches Low Bridge, a really gorgeous bit of the ride today. Cross the Nidd again, a shame not to take advantage of the bridge being there, turn right almost as soon as across.

This, politely, is the bottom of Beryl Burton, a cycle way named after a famous Morley lass. It goes up. The first steep bit seemed very deep in fallen leaves, little traction, get off and walk. Not for long, the gradient lessens and encourages me to ride again. Still a slog though.

A left turn, then a right to ride through Starbeck. Over the level crossing and turn left again, garthing working overtime here. Me too, a couple of wrong turns, soon realised. Quite a bit of urban stuff until the left to take me to the Traveller’s Rest. Shut, way too early, shame. But shortly after that, I crossed Crimple Beck again.

Past Rudding Park, turn right to ride to Follifoot Lane and then to Kirkby Overblow oddly. To the A61, turn left and cross the River Wharfe. The right turn onto the A659 after this is shockingly bad, I rode way past the marked right turn, just to have a better sight of the oncoming traffic.

Ride the bridleway through the grounds of Harewood House, back on the A61, the last bit of the route was just outside Wike. And a retrace of my outward track from home. Fifty miles and 2400 feet, the legs are feeling it, but it is still making me grin. Autumn riding at it’s best.

Not only did it guide me around, it drew these too!


----------



## C R (14 Oct 2020)

Lunchtime WFH commute, help clear my head a bit. 13 and a bit miles round Croome way, dodging lane closures due to road repairs. Should have done the circuit clockwise, as I ended up with a headwind for about two thirds of the way. Good fun in the October sunshine.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Oct 2020)

Mrs 26, Jules H and me on this one. Nice bright day with a chilly breeze. It was a fairly standard run around Bredon Hill. We stopped in the churchyard at Ashton-under-Hill for our sandwiches. Lovely spot. Then onward around the very familiar roads to part at Holly Green. Nice easy social ride. 52 smiles


----------



## DCBassman (14 Oct 2020)

Out on the Scott on NCN 27, as per usual...
Cold, bright, a little gusty. Some wind assistance came in handy coming back up out of Clearbrook, always a bit of a grind.
Creaking from down below had changed character from that before the crank bolt tightening. Hmmm... However, it all went quiet after a few miles, and did not return.
Just got onto the Plym Valley stretch, a loud CLUNK. No immediate or obvious result, so continued to turn point. Nothing found, although there was a nagging feeling of the two wheels not quite being in vertical alignment, if you know what I mean? Checked that both wheels were firmly in their respective dropouts; all good. Oh well, homeward.
May just have been the rather gusty side breezes.
Uneventful trip back, nothing found during cleaning. So benefit of doubt given.
Stats:





Might just be able to get out tomorrow as well. Here's hoping!


----------



## gavgav (14 Oct 2020)

Felt in serious need of a ride, after hardly getting out on a bike in the last month, so, after the afternoon rain cleared, I got out in the gloom, on the new Genesis for only the second time, now that it’s been fully set up and fettled with Mudguards, Road Tyres, etc.

Almost witnessed a big accident, within the first minute of the ride, as a car jumped a red light at the main estate road junction, coming along Oteley Rd and missed the front of a car coming out of Aldi/Garden Centre direction, by what must have been inches. He was coming at way over the speed limit and I don’t think either car had seen each other, as neither swerved or applied brakes and I was just waiting for the smack, but somehow it never came

Headed out down through Meole Village and onto the main road to Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft. The lanes to Exfords Green and Stapleton were much wetter and muddier, suggesting the afternoon rain had been heavier over that direction.

I called at Dad’s and found him in the middle of trying to get B.T to pick up the phone, as his broadband had been down all afternoon. He’d been in a queue for 53 minutes, when I arrived and they’d still not answered when I left, 35 minutes later

Dusk was approaching, as I set back out on the road and so the lights got their first proper test on the new bike, angled completely wrong on the front and so stopped to sort that out.

Return journey was via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots, properly dark for the last 20 minutes or so, for the first time on a ride since last Winter.

Loving the new bike, so much nicer to ride than the Hybrid and averaged 13.0 mph, about 2mph quicker, for the 14.95 miles.

Looking forward to doing a longer ride on it now, hopefully in Wales, this weekend, but that depends on whether Gwynedd remains open. Living in a Tier 1 area, means we are not banned from crossing the border, yet, but I don’t think it will be long.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Oct 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *Around Carn Brea*
> 
> Truro is one of the wettest cities in the UK. Wetter than Manchester, Bangor, Lancaster, Carlisle..... but not Glasgow. It rains here on average for 150 days a year, almost every other day.
> 
> ...


You really ought to get this stuff down on paper FC .... It would make a great touring journal and guide to cycling in the South West.


----------



## footloose crow (15 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> You really ought to get this stuff down on paper FC .... It would make a great touring journal and guide to cycling in the South West.


Thank you Grant Fondo. Interesting idea! ‘A Year of Cycling Foolishly’ is my wife’s suggested title.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Oct 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Thank you Grant Fondo. Interesting idea! ‘A Year of Cycling Foolishly’ is my wife’s suggested title.


Sounds good! I quite fancy trying to write one that combines musings on cycling in the environs of Chester with a focus on its architecture and a few of my watercolour doodlings alongside. Might test a mini version on CC first!


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Oct 2020)

A loop down to Gosforth, Seaton Burn, Wide-open and Stannington with a fast wind assisted leg home. 23 miles - bit dark and drizzly around Newcastle Town Moor but still fun! Amazingly flat ride -only 250 feet of up!


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Oct 2020)

This morning it had been fine and sunny but I had things to get done. I anticipated going out later hoping that the weather would hold. Unfortunately it clouded over and became cooler. I decided to go out on the Linear recumbent to the Library then take it as it came. Unfortunately I found it was closed this afternoon -revised Coronavirus hours. Sadly, no photos as it was just going to be a trip to the Library. Headed to the crossing at the town centre but hordes of schoolkids were about. “Look at that bike” “sick bike etc”. Just what I had hoped to avoid. Bad timing! Headed downhill towards the river. Passed by a yoof on BMX who crossed over the dual carriageway at the crossing. Tempted to follow him but lights changed so continued to the roundabout. Crossed over and turned into an uphill entrance. Did a 3 point turn and followed the path (cycleway)? under the bridge. This was full of wet leaves and mud so I proceeded gingerly then stopped at the steep approach to the pavement. Used the crossing lights to get across then followed Bradford Rd to the start of the Whitegate Way cycle way.

I followed this to the junction with Grange Lane, the site of a long demolished bridge. Fortuitously the gate to the climb back up to the cycle trail on the other side was open so I engaged what I hoped was a suitably low gear and crossed straight over. Got up the slope OK and carried on to Whitegate Station. En route, I passed a van whose occupants were engaged on tree work -hence the open gate. Turned right on Clay Lane, over the bridge and to the crossroads with the road to Sandiway. I waited for a gap in the traffic then straight across on to the road to Whitegate Church, pushing up to 15mph then letting the downhill take control. (The Test Hill of Doom!) Quite some traffic about, but tried to keep off the brakes despite fearing for the security of my cap. Turned right into Mill Lane, then right again to the bottom of Grange lane. It turned into a wet single track path through a wood and came out on to a muddy farm track. Kept upright through the mud and water then climbed up through an obstacle course of muddy craters and potholes to the point where it became a metalled road again. I stopped at the crossing point of the Whitegate way for a quick snack just as the drizzle started. Three large tractors with trailers full of what looked like hay passed while I was munching, then the tree surgeons’ van came down the slope, and parked up while they secured the gate.

I set off up Grange Lane through the sports complex and left it via the problematical A -frame gate. I was pedalling easily here but remembering my interface with the clump of nettles on my last trip through I bottled out and pushed it through the gap. Once on the other side I remounted and got up the steep hill easily. Maybe I should have stuck my elbows out and Just Done It. Next time perhaps. Out into an estate road, on to a main road, and easily rolling over various speed humps to a roundabout on the A54, balancing precariously behind a queue of traffic which got going just as I reached it, then powering round the roundabout to get clear before the next surge of traffic. Finally got to my back gate. Distance a mere 12.2 miles. Not a lot in miles, but this bike is still quite new to me to the extent that every ride is still an adventure. Max speed a disappointing 30.4mph -fastest so far has been 32mph down the same hill. Average 10.4mph.

Over the last few days I have had a reason to use my folder a few times and also the steel tourer so I have had a chance to almost compare them back to back.

The folder is so light and easy to use, turns round in a ridiculously small space and feels like riding on nothing. It rolls easily and while not particularly fast accelerates quickly and is comfortable. And of course, it folds! The furthest I’ve ridden it is about 25 miles, and it feels as if it could be ridden much further without too much discomfort. Like the Linear it is quite odd looking in its own way, you seem to be perched on top of a couple of vertical tubes a long way away from the rest of the frame and smallish wheels. It’s a Viking Safari, a bit of a hidden gem, quite different from Bromptons or Dahons.

The steel tourer is solid, can soak up the bumps, is quite speedy in the right circumstances and compared with similar diamond frame bikes, is comfortable. It feels strong, and the disc brakes when compared with the Linear, are very positive. It has a lot of alternative hand positions due to the Randonneur bars and looks the way people might expect a “proper” bike to look. There is something very competent and versatile about this bike (it’s a Revolution Country Explorer). Years ago I hankered after a Dawes Galaxy, and eventually stretched to a Claud Butler Dalesman but this one, which I bought by chance, somehow works really well for me.

When people ask how many bikes you have, and which one you like the most, I have to say, it’s the one I’m riding at the moment!


----------



## Old jon (16 Oct 2020)

A grey and cool October morning, but dry. Other people volunteered to ride the route I did last Wednesday, so with the company of friends me and the Spa did it again today. No messing with the gps today, turn it on outside the house, turn it off on my return.

The bit between switching on and off was great! Half a dozen riders pedalling along quiet roads (for the most part, very difficult to avoid some busy ones), lots of chat that I never seem to have the breath for, and surrounded by some wonderful Autumn scenery.

The muddy bit of Stockeld Lane made some bikes a bit dirtier than usual, it was slightly drier than earlier in the week. Through Spofforth, cross Crimple Beck, ah, the map also calls it the River Crimple. Significant. North Deighton, cafe stop in the Watermill, Knaresborough, approached by a new to me way.

Cross the Nidd, going northwest, ride along the riverside to Low Bridge and cross the Nidd again, southwest this time. Then climb Beryl Burton. The bikes collected more muck. Starbeck next, and someone had local knowledge how to approach the Showground, there is good. Beyond that it is not far to the Traveller’s Rest and the second crossing of the River Crimple today.

So, two rivers we have crossed twice already, we all crossed the River Wharfe on the way into Linton earlier and would cross again later. The group split at Kirkby Overblow, half going back to (I think) Linton and the rest to return across the Wharfe at Harewood Bridge. Including me.

So, for all bar me today was a three river ride. Because I live where I do, a four river ride was my score. More to smile about after fifty two miles and just over three thousand feet of up. Brilliant day.

The pictures


----------



## gavgav (16 Oct 2020)

Up at the caravan, in Gwynedd (legally as I’m currently living in Tier 1) for what looks increasingly like the last visit of a curtailed year and I’ve brought the Genesis up for its first visit.

Arrived, unpacked and headed straight out on the bike, in glorious sunshine, but a stiff and cold Easterly breeze, which was like a wall as I headed into it, to the main road at Dyffryn, with a pause at the level crossing for a train to come through.

The road down to Barmouth was still quite busy, but traffic was well behaved, before I dropped down to the promenade.









I climbed out of Barmouth and crossed Barmouth Bridge, which closes at 23:40 tonight, for a couple of months and the first phase of a complete renovation. Felt quite a privilege to bounce along those boards on the final day, before they get replaced.

I joined the Mawddach trail and enjoyed the simply fabulous views up the estuary and the Autumnal leaves were fabulous.











On the straight section, with the best views, I came across some TV cameras and indeed it was Derek Brockway (BBC Wales Weatherman) filming, what I assume, was an episode for another series of his Weatherman Walking series on BBC Wales.

Today was the Mawddach Estuary at its very best, quiet, with just a few walkers and cyclists, beautiful weather and picturesque views. I paused by the Cricket field, at Dolgellau, for lunch and then continued through the Town, before beginning the long hard climb up Ffordd Bodlondeb, into the foothills of Cader Idris. This was the first proper test for the Genesis, on a steep hill and it was great, even though gears aren’t as low as my Cube. The lighter frame makes all the difference.

Upon arriving at the junction for Cregennan Lakes, I came across a herd of cows, in the road, not sure they should have been on that section, but they seemed fairly placid, other than 1 that looked as though it was setting itself to charge, before it ran away when I got near it!

I paused at the lake, to take my favourite shot, but with my new trusty steed in view, this time.





Looking down at Barmouth, from the viewpoint.




It’s quite an exhilarating descent, down to the main road, via hairpins, but I had to take it fairly gently, with new brakes only 40 miles old. At the main road, I had the wind behind me and enjoyed a good fast section down to Fairbourne, where I looped round and along the promenade, as far as you can go. It’s quite a depressing place, really and even more so in these difficult times, where very little is open.

Looking across to Barmouth and back up the estuary.











It had clouded over now and was very cold in the strong wind, as I doubled back to the Morfa station entrance and back over Barmouth Bridge. There were a few more people in the Town now, but I guess the local lockdowns and Welsh travel restrictions would be having an impact upon numbers, for what was initially a lovely sunny day.

Climbed back to the main road and back up to Tal-y-Bont, where someone hooted me as they were overtaking........my Dad on his way back from a trip down to the beach, with a wave.

Dropped back down to the site and thoroughly enjoyed the ride. The bike was really nice to ride, on a longer trip and the saddle was much more comfortable than I though it might be, definitely better than the seat on the Cube and so won’t be swapping that over.

38.36 miles at a very leisurely 10.7 mph avg.


----------



## wafter (17 Oct 2020)

Really didn't feel like a "proper" ride today, but needed to visit the scumbag bank so dressed this up as an excuse for a no-expectations mince on the old Raleigh. I did don my full ghetto bike w*nker attire (lightweight trousers, base layer, cycling cap) as I've grown to hate riding in normal clothes, despite usually doing so on short shopping trips. 

Did the banking rubbish and carried on through town, finding myself out east having decided to attack Div road's hill for an excuse for some exertion and followed the rarely-explored (and as it happens bloody steep in places) road out towards shotover. 

Reached the park (which was as far as I'd been before, having been on a road bike) however this time the mighty £8 Decathlon gravel tyres allowed the Raleigh to forge ahead unconcerned down the rolling, mostly hard-packed bridleway 

Finding myself in a bit of Oxford I've shamefully never visited before I continued down a wide, seemingly endless tree-lined track carpetted completely by fallen leaves with those still clinging in futility to create a golden canopy above me and for the first time in a long time enjoyed a fleeting moment of peace and contentment 

After a slightly sketchy decent I eventually found myself on Shotover estate (which I also never really knew existed) and eventually emerged at the A40 slip road at Wheatley. I doubled back through the village, out towards Horspath before nipping down another unexplored bridleway and another muddy, rocky descent into Horspath which would have been "interesting" on the CdF, let alone the Raleigh, although I think its slightly knobbly tyres probably more than made up for the crap brakes as I gingerly squeaked my way down at about 5mph as MTB riders ragged it round the trails on the other side of the hedge.. 

Made in back into town for a grounding, traffic-packed reminder of why people are knobheads. Despite this destroying my zen journey I felt better when I got back than when I went out; pleased with how my £30, 33-yr old shopper had fared off-road and the budget theme being tied up nicely with a score of many reduced munchies at the Co-op on the way back.

Shotover's now on the list for a few more rides before I leave the city; hoping I might get up there tomorrow on the CdF, although I'm not sure how its slicks will fare on that terrain..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2020)

Having not been out for a bit I've managed a couple of rides in as many days.

*Thursday*: a utility ride on the knockabout bike in order to attend a job interview. The trip down was taken at a leisurely pace so as to be composed when I arrived, but with an eye on the clock. I was there at _exactly_ the time I intended....... The interviewers were late.
Afterwards I could take a more relaxed ride home in the fading light. It had gone quite cold in the intervening time and I wished I'd brought another fleece. I headed through The Quarry which looked pleasant in its autumn coat then headed out of town the meandering way, making the most use of cycle lanes to avoid the evening traffic. 9 miles at 11.5mph average. I usually have a good idea at the end of an interview whether I'm in with a chance or not. This one was hard to read so I'll have to wait and see.

*Yesterday*: I felt the need for a proper ride and with a calm, dry day forecast, decided it would be nice to climb the Long Mynd. I took the knockabout bike again and headed out through Condover, Ryton and Longnor to Leebotwood where the proper climbing starts. The low range gears got engaged so that I could wind my way gently up the 1000 feet of ascent through Woolstaston and High Park to Robin Hood's Butts.

I had the place pretty much to myself on the top and for the first mile or so as I crossed Wild Moor. Approaching Shooting Box I found plenty of people out walking though and gave regular greetings on the way to the summit at Pole Bank. Lots of walkers but very few cyclists up on the top this time - I only saw a couple of mountain bikers and chap on a road bike on my way to the Gliding Club.

I took the "Starboard Way" permissive bridleway which skirts round the gliding club even though they weren't flying today (the ancient Portway goes through the middle of the airfield) and got some great views as it follows the edge of the hill. A lunch break was taken in the shelter of the Forestry Commission plantation then I descended to Hamperley via Nut Batch and got pretty cold on the way down so that it took a while for the muscles to warm up again when I needed to climb next. Again, an extra layer over what I'd brought would have been good.

I had warmed up a bit by Minton where there is another bit of descending to get wind-chill from. At the bottom of this hill I could feel a few spots of drizzle and looking ahead, the hills were obscured by a band of rain. Drat! That wasn't in the forecast I saw. I hadn't brought any waterproofs with me so just had to grin and bear it. By Church Stretton I was soaked to the skin and not a happy bunny but pressed on, getting sympathetic looks from better prepared cyclists coming the other way.

The heavy drizzle eased for a while on the way back and my trousers were drying out a bit by Condover (this is where "technical" gear is worthwhile) but it started again on the approach to home.

A ride of two halves; the first enjoyable, the second could have been better. 35.7 miles at 11.3 mph average.





Looking moody over the hills from the usual viewpoint at Ryton.





A pause at Woolstaston.





At Pole Bank.





Time for a rest.





Headed for the Gliding Club.





View from the Starboard Way.





Descending through the woods to Hamperley.





Minton. The phone box is still in place despite an order for its removal having been issued a couple of years ago.





Thatched church in Little Stretton.





A trifle damp in Church Stretton.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Oct 2020)

A spinning session in the open air! Decided to do a 10-miler, but see if I could spin up the slopes a bit more efficiently. Success! But average speed still remained...average. Ho hum.
Suicidal wildlife: a casual squirrel, and a bunny whose tail I must have just about touched, I was going too fast to react to him darting across the track!
Still some creaking noises from chainset...
Stats:





Weather not looking great for some time from now. Rats.


----------



## gmclean (17 Oct 2020)

First proper spin since I got my new Triban. So comfy, and getting used to the gearing and shifting. A couple of tweaks needed but was a lovely fresh morning to head to Loch Lomond.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Oct 2020)

A reverse of last Sunday’s ride around the Warren. This time I went down Widey hill, down Darkie hill and up Alston hill, then on to the coast path.
There was sunshine out at sea... container ships plying their trade.
On dry land the local livestock didn’t bother mooooving.

13 dull but lovely miles.




































https://www.strava.com/activities/4206924839


----------



## itboffin (17 Oct 2020)

85 miles at an avg of 18mph and 3500ft of ascent damn that was hard work I think tomorrow will be a nice gentle MTB pootle


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Oct 2020)

A ride trying to avoid maize harvesting contractors today luckily it’s quite easy to work out where they are by the amount of mud on the lanes. Set off to Northwood, making the most of being allowed into Wales to Bettisfield, Breadon Heath, Welshampton up the bank to Coptiviney where the farm appears to be trying to keep the mud/ farmyard on the road to a minimum and carried on towards Ellesmere, turned up Sandy Lane to Trench, Elson, back into Ellesmere, through Tetchill, Hordley, Weston Lullingfields finding lots of mud and tractors, despite the size of the tractors and trailers they manage to pass leaving more space than the local school run traffic can, starts to be a bit hard work here as the mud is pretty dry and compacted on the road making things a bit bumpy, carry on to Baschurch , Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton, Loppington and home. It was noticeably cooler today and I was getting cold by the time I got home so it looks like no more shorts weather ☹️. Hopefully Shropshire will stay as tier 1 as the first part of the ride up to Ellesmere involves a bit of border crossing into Wales although you don’t really know where the border actually is. 36.2 miles @15.2mph.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Oct 2020)

The ebike only had two outings this week, Wednesday to collect some papers from work and Friday post work at home to Sainsburys largely following the same route as the last Thursday other than I skipped the acute turn onto what Strava says is a 9.7% climb, but plainly well into substantial double figures on the inside of the bend, for a ninety degree turn onto a climb of slightly less grade; only then to do a 450 degree turn at the top when I realised turning left after starting to turn right would be a simpler route. Earlier on a near miss with a oversized car that only just stopped before the single track bridge I was crossing and then hardly pulled over. Further on the staggered crossing of Otley Road was notable for the sheer amount of water running down the road; presumably a burst water main or maybe someone trying to make it look like the Sunday of last years Worlds.

Today the Defy headed north up the A61 to Ripon where Poppy displays were freshly present.




A rat run to the west side of the market place and use of a blocked to vehicles passage brought me out onto the A6108 to North Stainley where I stopped at a bench and checked the BBC weather forecast. Turned out I wasn’t going mad; the wind speed was indeed now twice that which had been predicted an hour or two earlier, however the likelihood of rain had plummeted. Indeed the whole ride was dry and even the sun appeared occasionally.

Through West Tanfield and onto Well; the previous trip to Well was hampered by a puncture; this time on the decent of Well Bank, or as the Strava segment references it Well Suicide Decent, and again on exiting the village the rear light tried to drop off, despite being perfectly happy the rest of the time. Clearly the Defy does not like Well.

The Wahoo squealed, I had missed the turning to the xN of Snape.




Quiet a filthy lane lead south then east to the join a more important minor road to Burneston, with a dominant church.
.




A short easterly ride was followed by a short ride north on a relatively busy A6055 in order to cross over the A1(M) to join a relatively recently constructed bridleway heading north on the east side of the motorway. Surfaced in well compacted gravel it emerged onto the end of a closed road which in turn gave way to another road that was closed off immediately to the south. This was the xO of Londonderry, no the bridleway was not some strange portal across the Irish Sea. The closed off roads were remnants of older Great North roads and a waterpump made a useful bike prop but no doubt in times past would have had a queue of cart horses waiting while water buckets were refilled and apples fed to them, if the apple tree existed then.




North through Leeming into Leeming Bar and east on busy A684; I made a mistake at a roundabout of following a more straight cycle path past it on the south side only then to get held up trying to turn right onto the A684. Further on the Wahoo wanted to turn off to take a different through Ainderby Steeple which was not only again to the south but also a narrow lane of dubious surface qualities so I stayed on the A road.

More xOs followed, first through Romanby and into the southern parts of Northallerton following the route of NCN71 which immediately led into lumpy terrain to the south east, and then a road closed ahead sign. Ignored it but then the next sign referred to bridge maintenance so a quick check of the OS map on the mobile showed the diversion not to be adverse mileage wise but it turned out to include a stiff climb north east into Borrowby which steepened more as it went up to 14%. Turned south-east at the following crossroads and straight back down hill. (The first spike after 40 mile on the route elevation below)

Back on the route of NCN71 east across the busy Teeside-A1(M) dual carriageway section of the A19 and through Knayton before turning south-east to the xP of Upsall where the village name is contained in the frontage of the Old Forge, albeit as Vpsall . Reference to town seems odd today and more so the 1928 Town Hall on the opposite side of the road.








Again the road out of the village went downhill (the second spike on the route elevation), this time on the route of NCN657 under the A19 to South Kilvington and south-east through to Thirsk onto the slightly less hectic A19 towards York and after a couple of turns thereafter the xR, as xQ is pretty impossible, of Great Thirkleby which has a pretty isolated church with a sign referencing Commonwealth War Graves.




A narrow lane with grass centre lead me back to the A19 and almost immediately a right turn off to reach Hutton and Little Sessays and thereafter a lengthy winding route that eventually brought me to Thornton Bridge. The Perkier bar I then ate seemed to work as a PR then followed to Boroughbridge. Via Staveley to Knaresborough and the climb away on the A59 and its parallel cycle track. On the old railway from Starbeck I got briefly stuck behind two teenagers cycling along taking their labrador for a walk. 76.21 miles @14.4mph avg, 3041ft climbed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2020)

Mike_P said:


> The Wahoo squealed, I had missed the turning to the xN of Snape.
> View attachment 553066



My dad was the minister of a church there for five years or so...


----------



## Donger (18 Oct 2020)

I've not been on the bike for nearly two weeks now, as my missus has been going through the wars health-wise lately. I've filled the time with getting various jobs done around the house and garden. This morning, I had to miss my second club ride in a row, having specifically asked them to stop at Minsterworth church to watch the four star Severn Bore that was due this morning. I made time to nip out for 3/4 of an hour to go and watch the bore from Elmore Back .... directly opposite the church. This turned out to be a good decision, as little crowds were gathering at both viewpoints in Stonebench, and there were a few parked cars near the turning for Weir Green, and I didn't want to mix with crowds.

It was predicted to be a four star wave today, and they are quite rare in the hours of daylight, let alone on weekends in decent, mild weather, so I didn't want to miss the last one of the year. I couldn't stand directly opposite the church this time, as the trees on the river bank had grown, and had not yet lost their leaves, so I moved a little further along the dead end lane before crossing a field to get to the river bank. I was quite glad to avoid the crowds opposite. There was quite a splash opposite the church, and it looked like it was going to be a good one:




You can never predict quite how a bore will pan out, though. This one died a little just before it got to me:




By the time it was level with me, it was still impressive to see and hear such a fast surge of water suddenly flowing the wrong way, but I was a bit disappointed not to see a proper wave forming all the way across, or any surfers or canoeists riding it:




Never mind. It was still an event worth watching. There's always a great sense of anticipation, but you can't guarantee that it will live up to the hype. I made my way back to where I'd left my bike against the dyke wall .... which involved a tricky traverse of a length of crotch height barbed wire:





It might only have been a 9.1 mile bike ride, but I don't think there is a better way to follow this natural spectacle, as you can get away from all the cars and the people walking out from Quedgeley to the most accessible points on the riverbank and get quickly to the less visited viewpoints. As I cycled back towards the dairy farm in Elmore Back, I caught sight of a small group of cyclists on the main road on the opposite bank heading in the same direction as me. I supposed that might have been @KingswayRider and the club ride I was supposed to be on. They are off to the Forest of Dean Visitor Centre today. I would have loved to be on that ride.

Only 9.1 miles, but great to get the wheels turning again. I might throw in one or two more short, local rides in the coming week, as it is such a pleasure to get out there, and I don't want to fall too far behind my end of year target mileage at this late stage. Enjoy your rides everyone.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Oct 2020)

A quick 15 mile loop on the tandem with Mrs A_T out to Ogle and the Gubeon. We were surprised to see so many groups out today all going the other way- we did wonder if it ws an organised Sunday morning event... all staggered into groups of 6!


----------



## delb0y (18 Oct 2020)

Gave myself a good talking to this morning and got up and out a half hour before sunrise. Was just me and the rabbits and the birds and a gentle mist until I turned one corner by the river and was met by dozens of people all preparing for the Severn Bore - runners and surfers, mainly, at the time I went by. I left them to it and headed back down some quiet lanes.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Oct 2020)

The same ride again, but in an easterly direction.
Once I was back on the road I extended the route to Battisborough.






























https://www.strava.com/activities/4210854593


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Oct 2020)

Out on the Tricross at 10.30am with friends for a ride to Naburn Marina for coffee. Bit nippy but a fab ride and catch up. 34.4 miles with an average of 16.1mph.


----------



## gavgav (18 Oct 2020)

Out to make the most of the last day of my long weekend in Wales, with a shorter and hillier ride. Cloudy today, after 2 days of mostly beautiful sunshine, but not a breath of wind.

Headed out of the site via the short off road section route, gates over the railway line wide open today, as no trains can now run, due to the bridge works in Barmouth and through the lanes of Dyffryn Ardudwy.

With it being a Sunday morning, I gambled on the main road to Llanbedr being quiet and took it, which indeed it was, with only 2 cars passing me, before I turned off and began the steady climb up to Pentre Gwyfryn, then the steeper section alongside the Afon Artro, pausing to take a photo.





Continued upwards towards Cwm Bychan, pausing to let a couple in a car past me, with a very friendly wave of thanks. Shortly afterwards I can across same couple making a bit of a meal of reversing to let a farm vehicle and trailer through, thought they were going to hit the wall at one point, but they missed it!

It’s very pleasant cycling along the lanes up there and I reached the gate to Cwm Bychan, where I found the couple again, paused with the map out this time. The chap saw me and jumped out of the car for a chat and some instructions on where to go next, which was pretty easy, just follow the road alongside the Cwm, as far as it goes, to the car park. Very friendly chap though and he remarked how much better and idea a bike is, on these lanes and he laughed about his reversing manoeuvre back up the road!

I paused at Cwm Bychan, in my usual spot, for a bit of lunch, after riding to the far end of the lake and back again.















The descent back down from Cwm Bychan, to Llanbedr is a good and fairly fast run, which was enhanced further by seeing a Heron swoop down to the river, pluck a fish out of it and fly off again. Marvellous sight!

Back in Llanbedr I took a short section on the main road and then followed the NCN route 8, for some new territory, up into the hills. It was as steep as I feared, some good hairpin bends and got the lungs and legs working a fair bit, up to the summit.

The descent from there, down to Dyffryn Ardudwy, is exhilarating and particular one straight steep section, that, on the new bike, enabled me to reach 40.3mph great fun! At the main road, I took the longer route back to the caravan, via the beach road and arrived back with 19.19 miles on the clock, 1,438 ft of climbing, with 600ft of that in 1.5 miles, at 10.5mph avg.

Don’t want to go back home now and face the prospect of Covid restrictions coming in soon


----------



## gavgav (18 Oct 2020)

Donger said:


> I've not been on the bike for nearly two weeks now, as my missus has been going through the wars health-wise lately. I've filled the time with getting various jobs done around the house and garden. This morning, I had to miss my second club ride in a row, having specifically asked them to stop at Minsterworth church to watch the four star Severn Bore that was due this morning. I made time to nip out for 3/4 of an hour to go and watch the bore from Elmore Back .... directly opposite the church. This turned out to be a good decision, as little crowds were gathering at both viewpoints in Stonebench, and there were a few parked cars near the turning for Weir Green, and I didn't want to mix with crowds.
> 
> It was predicted to be a four star wave today, and they are quite rare in the hours of daylight, let alone on weekends in decent, mild weather, so I didn't want to miss the last one of the year. I couldn't stand directly opposite the church this time, as the trees on the river bank had grown, and had not yet lost their leaves, so I moved a little further along the dead end lane before crossing a field to get to the river bank. I was quite glad to avoid the crowds opposite. There was quite a splash opposite the church, and it looked like it was going to be a good one:
> View attachment 553126
> ...


Best wishes to Mrs D for a speedy recovery


----------



## geocycle (18 Oct 2020)

‘‘Twas right back endish today! Very heavy cloud, almost drizzling and cold. Decided to go out anyway as yesterday had been spoilt by work issues. 35 gentle miles with 635m of climbing was just the ticket. Most interesting was arriving at Arnside in time for the Arnside bore. Not on the same scale as @Donger Severn Bore but impressive none the less. A wall of water 50 cm high advanced up the channel carrying kayakers and soon filled the estuary completely.

Today was not great for photographs but I am enjoy a new app called Peak Finder that identifies the hills you are looking at. Example below looking north from Arnside.


----------



## Old jon (18 Oct 2020)

Bit of a ripply grey sky this morning, a few gleams of sunlight and an absence of breeze Plenty enough to send me out for a ride.

It is eleven days since I rode the Bob Jackson, ooops, 16 since the fixed was out. I chose the one with gears, easier that way. A solo ride, mostly east of here, not as lumpy as some of my recent rides. Aim for the Armouries to start with, then down the riverside. A couple of bridges to negotiate where the Aire and Calder starts, a bit further downstream another bridge to cross the Aire, and then pass Thwaite’s Mill.



Woodlesford is where I left the waterside, sort of turn left for Swillington and the first bit of lumpiness. On to Garforth and it’s cliff, then things level out all the way to what was once the New Inn, on Sherburn bends. Into Sherburn itself and turn left onto Sir John’s Lane. Cold Hill Farm and the climb away from it are next, oh there’s a surprise, Lotherton Gates!

Turn right for Aberford and the road from there to Barwick really did show off the colours of Autumn, helped by the recently ploughed fields either side. Which were brown, the same brown as some of the leaves on the trees. But the leaves were brighter. On to Scholes from there, a couple of wide views to enjoy before the ever expanding outskirts of Leeds are reached.

Even here the roads were quiet (ish) so pleasant pedalling and a whizz down Boot Hill before aiming towards town centre and crossing the Aire to reach home again. Thirty five miles and seventeen hundred feet by the time I reached my street. Freezing cold feet but still a grin.

Some variations in bearing and elevation,


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2020)

Had plans for a biggish ride today probably 80 miles or so ,alarm went off at 0700 just not feeling it so rolled back over and back to sleep .Finally up at 0900 bit of faffing before finally finding some motivation and out the door at 1000 into dull overcast conditions . Reset my targets and a 50 miler it is . Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe on the Wreake Thrussington and Rearsby crossing the A607 onto much more rolling terrain through Gaddesby and onto the first big climb out if Ashby Foevile .3 riders had turned onto the climb just before me so competitive me thought I will beat them up it . One rider had already dropped the other 2 who were caught fairly easily but the other ride put up a bit more of a fight he heard me coming and accelerated but I managed to catch him  just before the end of the steep bit leaving me to keep the effort going along the steady drag so I didn't lose face ,silly I know  but it had to be done . Down the quiet lanes to Kirby Bellars and a quick bit of the A607 then turned off through Asfordby and the next big climb Saxelby again had a rider just infront so another chase . Caught him disappointingly easily leaving me to my own pace up the hill .Up onto the ridge and found another rider to chase  he was just about matching my pace ,took me a mile to reel him in .A quick chat as I past and he was on my wheel towed him for a mile before I turned off and got thanked for the tow . Wymeswold ,Prestwold ,Barrow ,Sileby and back to Cossington . Slightly short of miles so diverted through Swithland and home with 52.3 miles in the bag with 2200ft of upness at 15.9 mph ,not the ride I had planned but considering the lack of motivation this morning I will settle for that


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Oct 2020)

A shorter ride today around Whixall starting off towards Northwood, into Whixall and over Dobsons Bridge, turned at the crossroads in Hollinswood back over the canal to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, cross the canal again at Blackloe onto Alkington, Tilstock turning back down the next lane to Whixall taking the opposite direction at the crossroads to Coton, Edstaston, Foxholes where there were 3 slightly dim guinea fowl playing chicken with a car, they eventually moved onto the side only to stroll back into the lane in front of a big Audi! Luckily they picked a nice Audi driver and she stopped unfortunately with the car being quite high she couldn’t see if they had all moved so I let her know when they decided to move again. I then had to go round the guinea fowl to carry on back to Northwood then home. Lots of cyclists out today, few horse riders and a pony and trap. 23.19miles @15mph.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Oct 2020)

Defy cleaned this morning and pointed in a south east direction; same initial route as a three weeks ago through Knaresborough, Little Ribston, Coneythorpe and Tockwith to Long Marston. Dull, overcast and not particularly warm but Waterside at Knaresborough was as busy as ever with pedestrians making progress slow.
A lot more cyclists about today and I was left in the trail of one on the approach to Long Marston. We both continued at increasing separation south east towards Askham Richard, where I turned east to the A64/A1237 junction. Not as busy as I feared it might be so stayed on the vehicular carriageway rather than using the cycle tracks and having crossed over the A64 turned into Copmanthorpe; passing a memorial cross.




I was slightly puzzled by the Wahoos directions but it turned out to be a shortcut for once. Further on the U shaped route through Acaster Malbis caused more staring at the Wahoos map and now heading north east on the route on NCN66; to pass under and then up an access path to join the Trans –Pennine Trail of NCN65 along the abandoned section of the East Coast mainline across the River Ouse.




Continued on the NCN, rather rough, and hence slow, with tree roots, and then turned off to head east to another encounter this weekend with the A19, this time the busy York-Selby section. A short ride along that A road brought me to the xS of Escrick.




Back briefly on the A19 to the south for a turn to the west in order to reach the xT of Stillingfleet




South west to Cawood on the B1222 it started to drizzle with increasing frequency, which ceased as soon as turned north west on the B1223 after crossing the swing bridge. Noted a cyclist in front who eventually I caught and overtook and then turning north on the A162 to Tadcaster and hence a repeat of a route from a month ago via the A659, NCN665, Wetherby, NCN67, Spofforth, Haggs Road and Rudding Lane. Use of NCN67 in particular made the cleaning of the bike a bit pointless.
63.91 miles @ 13.9mph avg, 2139 ft climbed


----------



## roley poley (18 Oct 2020)

gavgav said:


> Out to make the most of the last day of my long weekend in Wales, with a shorter and hillier ride. Cloudy today, after 2 days of mostly beautiful sunshine, but not a breath of wind.
> 
> Headed out of the site via the short off road section route, gates over the railway line wide open today, as no trains can now run, due to the bridge works in Barmouth and through the lanes of Dyffryn Ardudwy.
> 
> ...


love the mossy bridge pic


----------



## wafter (19 Oct 2020)

After Friday's voyage of discovery to Shotover on the Raleigh I was keen to repeat the route on the CdF.

Yesterday I slung the decent camera in the bag and followed pretty much the same route, ignoring the slight squeak from the chain following the muddy previous ride. Despite the CdF's much lower gearing I found the ascent to the park little easier than the day before, and was a little surprised to see the grad apparently just top out at 10% (from an average of maybe 7-8%) as it looked and felt a lot steeper in places; perhaps it was in short sections...

Lots more people out being a Saturday, but there was plenty of room so it was all good. Made my way to the glorious wide, leaf-laden path having taken in some nice views en-route (some images shamelessly edited, some straight out of the camera.... hence the irritating discrepency in size, which I might fix tomorrow depending on how much it offends my OCD).







This part of the route is about half a mile long and downhill; deceptively so in parts..












The view over the valley towards Wheatley:







Much "fun" was had negotiating the end of this section with it's fairly coarse gravel / rock surface and 12% decline in places; the leaves serving both to camouflage what lay beneath and make braking more tricky while bouncing around all over the place. Thankfully I'd dragged my brakes on the whole decent so managed when the steep bit at the bottom caught me out - a good job since I have limited runoff at the bottom. I don't think the terror in my eyes escaped the dogwalker coming the other direction 

I rode as far as the gate to Wheatley and turned around as I couldn't be arsed to punt the bike over the gate and don't much like riding through the village anyway.







I only included the one below as the lighting and subject separation conspired to make it look like the bike had been badly photoshopped into the image...







I retraced my route to a point then followed the road through Littleworth, Horspath and home..







By the time I got back the chain was really protesting so that's due another clean and wax (yeah, it's crap in the wet) while the whole drivetrain felt pretty "sticky" - not sure if this was just down to the chain or whether the bottom bracket's causing issues; will find out tomorrow when I have the chain off no doubt.

Only 20 miles; glad I got out but tbh the previous day's ride had been more enjoyable; with more energy, the novelty of the new route, no constant stopping to take photos and no drivetrain issues..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

While the dry and calm weather lasts I thought it would be good to make the most of it and get another Lunacy Challenge qualifier in the bag. It was the usual early start to get myself and the Raleigh out on the road in the dark of 7am on a mid October morning. Although I was planning to ride to some places I've visited a lot this year I was going for some variation to keep things fresh.

The roads were nice and quiet as I headed for Condover where I found a bit of an obstacle in the form of a road closure. I'd already checked that there is access for cycles on this one and wasn't expecting there to be anyone to stop me going through at this time on a Sunday morning anyhow. Seeing a hi-vis jacket reflecting my lights I did for a moment think there was someone working, but it turned out to be a dog walker.

Through Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell I saw very little traffic at all. The sky lightened as dawn approached but I wasn't going to see much in the way of a sunrise due to it being overcast and misty. I had a pause for a drink before tackling the Folly Bank climb and also took the opportunity to make a couple of adjustments, raising the saddle slightly and the handlebars too. The climb was a bit slow with the bike loaded up and the descent fun as usual. As is often the case, it was colder on the Cardington side of the hill and the mist a little more extensive.

There were a few more vehicles about after Hughley. I took a second breakfast stop near to Harley and there were pheasants all over the road on the approach to Harnage Grange (which I visited to add a bit of distance on the way to Cressage). I had thought about going to Wroxeter and Upton Magna but seeing that the mileage looked good enough decided to stay on better roads through Eaton Constantine and Uppington instead. A group of cyclists caught and overtook me going along Bluebell Lane - the first of several during the day.

At Walcot I was happy that the mileage was still good but took the longer road through Withington on my way to Rodington Heath just in case, then made a detour to have a nose at the progress on the still closed Ercall Mill Bridge before heading for Roden and round the detour to Poynton Green and Walton. On the approach to Walton a driver decided to go for an overtake into a blind left-hander and had to haul on the anchors sharpish when someone came the other way. Twit.

After Walton I was back on track to head through Heath Lanes, Ellerdine Heath, Little Bolas (elevenses stop near here) and Eaton Upon Tern where I turned off my usual route to head for Child's Ercall instead. The legs were feeling quite fatigued at this point and it felt like I was struggling into a headwind but I'm not sure how much wind there actually was. Reaching the village I took what I thought was my turning only to start having doubts after about a mile. Stopping to check the map I found I'd turned one junction too early so had to retrace my steps for a second pass of the village. I got the right junction this time but it also proved to be a road that had some farm activity going on - a sign saying "mud on road" had me thinking "you don't say" but just round the corner it was properly awful with a thick layer of red mud on a climb and the bike wheels sliding and tramlining all over the place. I had terracotta coloured stripes on the tyres for the rest of the trip.

I was now aimed for Cheswardine. I'd passed the 50 mile mark and the legs were really quite lethargic as I wound my way up the climbs into the village and paused for photos, then pressed on following the NCN markers on the way to Market Drayton. I've only ridden this way once before, in the other direction, which I found to be pretty tough going but today was a different experience with the long gentle descents interspersed with short, sharp climbs much easier to cope with. My memory suggested a steep final climb into Drayton but the reality was a gentle slope taken without much effort.

Having got through town I headed out again on my preferred route to Longford and Longslow where I paused in a gateway for my lunch stop. Being a sunday and fairly nice weather I thought there would be a lot of cyclists but I only saw a couple while stopped. I did start to see more out on the roads afterwards though, including a couple of family groups. Calverhall came and went and at Ightfield I encountered a MGIF motorist who went for an overtake despite the fact the traffic ahead of me was coming to a halt.

Turning onto quieter lanes I barely saw anyone apart from a couple of cyclists as far as the A41 crossing, then had another plodding climb up into Prees. I'd done over 70 miles at this point and was worried about how much I was flagging, but from Prees onwards seemed to find a second wind as I got onto the flatter ground and started to see some better cruising speeds through Coton, Whixall and Dobson's Bridge. Reaching Northwood I'd hit the 80 mile mark and I knew that I had enough miles in hand to head through Lyneal, Colemere and Whitemere rather than my usual way to Ellesmere. This gave a nice change of scenery and I had a snack stop with a view at Colemere. While here a couple came and chatted - the lady told me that she had been on a sentimental journey to visit the site where her grandparents cottage had been. Many happy memories she said but it didn't stop her bursting into tears - not something I'm used to when chatting with strangers.

After Whitemere and Lee I could head for home the most direct way, via Lower Hordley, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge and round the edge of Shrewsbury. The improved pace continued and even the hills seemed easier. I was finding the saddle a little firm on and off this time but it's been a lot worse on other rides. I did start to run out of energy so the jelly babies were opened at Forton which helped over the hill to Bicton. I was slightly annoyed that the traffic lights at Shelton didn't recognise a cyclist and my side of the junction stayed on red while the other approaches went through their sequences until a car came along behind me.

105.5 miles at 13.2 mph average. Total time including stops was 10 hours and 5 minutes. Not very quick but I felt better than on the last century ride and I didn't have even a twinge of cramp so I'm hoping the adjustments earlier in the ride have found a sweet spot.

This trip marks a milestone in that I have now caught up with the backlog caused by missing rides earlier in the year and from changing challenges (Imperial Century challenge requires 12 rides, Lunacy requires 13). Just two to go now.

I was concentrating on the ride so photo stops were a little bit more random than usual:





Pre dawn mist around the Stretton hills taken from near Acton Burnell.





The view of Caer Caradoc from my drink/adjustment stop just before climbing Folly Bank.





The Royal Oak at Cardington.





Jumping on a bit: The work is progressing at Ercall Mill Bridge. The annoyance of having to take a few miles detour is slightly offset by the novelty of riding a section of this usually busy road without any other traffic.





Jumping on again; the canal at Goldstone Wharf.





Cheswardine.





Going through field after field of elephant grass on the way to Market Drayton.





A drink stop at Prees.





Snack stop at Colemere.





Not enough wind for sailing at Whitemere.


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Oct 2020)

Another overcast morning with hardly any wind and enough time for a longer ride. Headed towards Loppington taking a diversion to Commonwood before turning back to Nonely, Myddle up the hill then down Lower Road to Merrington, past the woods to Old Woods, Fennemere, Eyton going past the schools into Baschurch, over the crossroads to Weston Lullingfields, Marton Burlton,English Frankton, Pikesend, Lyneal , round Colemere going past the church and vineyard and back to Lyneal passing the canal boat hire place, into Welshampton just in time to follow a tractor up the lane then back to Northwood where I turn for home had a nasty surprise coming round a corner to find a convoy of maize harvesting tractors with various large pieces of machinery attached, the front one had what I assume chops the maize up on the front of it which was just a bit unnerving having lots of sharp things passing that close to me! I got as far off the lane as I could and let them all go, 5 of them altogether, and carried on home. 35.24 miles @15 mph. Only one photo as the other one was rubbish.


----------



## Littgull (20 Oct 2020)

I had a terrific ride yesterday. Living in Littleborough it falls within Greater Manchester (GM) as it is right on the rural edge of it and comes within Rochdale Borough Council. As the area is due to be put into the COVID Tier 3 severe restrictions there is likely to be travel restrictions limited to within the footprint of residents' own local Council boundary. I don't own a car so all my travel is currently by bike or foot.
This got me thinking about designing a cycle route that loosely follows the whole Rochdale borough boundary. It's actually quite a large boundary of over 40 miles with huge variances in attractive scenery. I referred to a small guide book that covers the 'Rochdale Way'. This is a walkers only route as it includes several stretches that have steep steps and also some pathways where cyclists are not permitted. But it broadly provided the bones of a good route and coupled with my local knowledge I designed a route that included the following:
Littleborough, Blackstone Edge (Pennine Way), singletrack descent to Summit (Littleborough), Warland, Higher Shore, Watergrove, Lobden, Whitworth, Broadley, Prickshaw, Rooley Moor, Greenbooth Reservoir, Norden, Ashworth, Heywood, Bowlee, Rhodes, Boothroyden, Alkrington Woods, Middleton, Hopwood, Slattocks, Thornham, Burnedge, High Crompton, Dunwood Park, Newhey, Haugh, Piethorne Reservoir, Tunshill, Longden Clough, Rakewood, Littleborough.

The total distance was 43 miles with 22 being completely off road of which approximately 17 miles were on rough moorland tracks. It is definitely a route exclusively for an mtb and would not be recommended to tackle after a period of heavy rain. But we have had a mainly dry past week so conditions were ideal.

@ColinJ, definitely one for us to repeat post COVID if your mtb is 'ride ready'.

Here are some pics.
Track to Watergrove Reservoir





A mum and calf suckling on Syke Moor





Track to Greenbooth Reservoir





Lunch Stop at Bowlee (Nr Middleton)




Path Through Alkrington Woods





Leaf Fall Alkrington Woods





Track above Piethorne Reservoir


----------



## Old jon (20 Oct 2020)

Grey. But that is better than the black earlier. And bright, for all that. Take the Bob Jackson out again, the route promised some hills.

Never done a direct check, but the A58 and Whin Moor Road junction is about 750 feet of vertical up from home, Slaid Hill will be similar I guess. Joined a couple of others there and off we went on a very instructive and enjoyable wander around. My first visit to Stairfoot Lane in a very long time, I had (excusably) forgotten just how far downhill that went.

To Adel, and then through a bit of Holt Park to Otley Old Road, then a bit of a squiggle around the airport to cross the A658 and eventually, with scenery, reaching Guiseley. I am not familiar with this area, very glad the other two knew what they were doing! On to Hawksworth, the route bending to the right except for the tour of Menston.

My mistake, I did not see the turn on the garthing. On the way into Otley we had a chat about where next and someone said ‘Farnley’, So we crossed the Wharfe and climbed up to there. Just for the view to the other side of the dale, of course. Nothing to do with the fastest descent of the day, was it? After crossing the Washburn, then the Wharfe again we rode out of Pool towards Arthington.

And turned right to climb Creskeld Lane. About sixteen minutes later I reached the top, it felt a lot longer. But that is about it for uphills now, until Kings Road. Which came with added extra tailwind today, so pretty fair. A left and a right at the top for a different way to Eccup, then back to Slaid Hill, where we had all started. And now parted.

I chose to ride through Shadwell and Oakwood, the familiar way to the other side of the Aire, just to be sure I made the fifty miles for the day. Almost made fifty one, but still worth a grin. And 3100 feet going up. A cracking good ride, that was.

And this is where we went . . .


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Oct 2020)

Yesterdays ride.... tough going generally, bit gusty, legs not their best, only 28 miles but felt like more.
Chester to Hawarden, north to Saughall and some dinking about to look for shelter as the Dee path was hard work with the wind.




The ruined south tower of John the Baptist ex- cathedral in Chester summed up my mood fairly well.
One thing I love about cycling is you have a bad day but you are still itching to get back on the saddle, which is how I feel today, so onward and upward


----------



## wafter (21 Oct 2020)

I've not done a "proper" ride since last Saturday's effort on the CdF, but last night I did ride the Raleigh across town to the pub. We then ended up back at a mate's house until silly O'clock; my return journey being nearly doubled in distance as the ride was so pleasant due to the mild, dry, windless conditions and wonderfully empty streets.

A really enjoyable trip made all the better by the fact it had a purpose and I managed the 7 miles back without falling off... finally getting to sleep at about half 4. When I got back I had the pleasure of spotting an initially oblivious fox as I was standing in the front garden for a bit surveying the view over the city... it got really quite close to me as it trotted along the road beneath before it finally spotted me and buggered off up the road.

Needless to say today has been even less productive than usual


----------



## wafter (22 Oct 2020)

Crikey - must be slow out there if I've managed two back to back (either that or I've killed the thread with my cack last post)!

Today began with an overdue chain-waxing for the Raleigh, then a trip into town on said hack to the b*nk and to run a few other errands. Being a nice day this predictably led to an extended waft in and around the city, then home via the Co-op for 96p's worth of discounted bacon and egg sarnie for lunch and a couple of reduced vanilla slices for later.

Once back I cracked on with some more waxing; doing the two "spare" KMC chains I'd recently ordered for the CdF as well as the one that was already on it thanks to a damp ride a while ago and a subsequently squeaky one in the interim.

Had the back door open whilst doing the work and was constantly struck by how nice it remained outside; so once the last chain was done and the bike was operable once more I went out for a spin around the countryside. Up Cumnor hill, out along Chiswell Lane and down past Bagley Wood - resisting the urge to venture inside this time as I figured after the rain it'd probably be a bit much on the slicks. Down to Radley then back along NCN5 into town and (what I can call for for the remaining few weeks at least  ) "home".

I have a distanced social with some mates in a minute and figured some beers would help take the edge off my miserable presence so another trip to to Co-op was in the cards. Since I never leave the Genesis locked up (so had no lock with my anyway) I dived inside the house for a change of footwear and rucksacks, grabbed a few other essentials and got straight out on the Raleigh for Co-op round two... as well as my two propmotionally-priced Peronis I couldn't resist some more slashed-price cheese and onion rolls and doughnuts, so came away with a comprehensive "my first diabetic coma" kit too 

All in all ballpark 20 sunny-ish miles on each bike in the name of utility and mental health maintenance; I swear these bikes are the only thing keeping me alive currently...


----------



## gavgav (22 Oct 2020)

Out after working, for a ride with @Rickshaw Phil and his Brother, Doug, who hadn’t been out for a ride since a balmy hot evening in late June, when we’d last been out as a three. I thought a leisurely route around Shrewsbury would be the best plan, to ease him back into things. It would also be the first time I’d done my “regular” Town loop, since before Covid hit, as I’ve been sticking to roads to avoid too many people.....

I met them at the traffic lights on the estate junction and we set out through Sutton Farm, being overtaken by a lady on a bike, at way less than 2 metre distance, who then slowed down and held us up! I felt like overtaking her again, but we were turning left onto the old railway path, soon and so I resisted.

We then continued through Reabrook and up the cycle paths to Heathgates, along which I had a slight moment, as a cat leapt out of the undergrowth and looked like it was about to run across my path. It thought better, as I prepared for an emergency stop and darted back where it came from.

We paused for a drink and chat, at Castlefields, before heading down to the River Severn and along to the Weir, where there were a few people watching for Salmon leaping. The towpath, alongside the river, was astonishingly busy, with lots of cyclists and runners, plus people out for a stroll, making the most of a dry evening. It continued the same in The Quarry and I was actually quite glad to get away from people, after crossing Porthill Bridge and up to Copthorne.

Next was Shelton, past the Hospital, through the new estate to Radbrook and Meole Brace, where we parted ways and I arrived back home with 11.77 miles on the clock.

Nice to enjoy a ride with some company, who knows how much longer we’ll be allowed it.


----------



## JohnHughes307 (22 Oct 2020)

Mine started with a trip to Decathlon... My wife has started to worry about darker afternoons and my preference for all black cycling clothing and asked to please get something hi-vis, so off to Decathlon (20 miles away) it was for a new jacket. Couldn't think of anything else I needed, so home again with a jacket that rivals the sun 😁☀️😎

Time for a ride! Oh no the p******e fairy has been for the first time on over a year - Front tyre completely flat with a thorn. Go to repair tube and my puncture glue appears to have evaporated - none came out☹️ Of only I'd known while in the shop! Found a spare tube, fitted that and off I go! 😁

The underpass on NCR 12 was flooded, which I sometimes brave, but the tide seemed to be against me today, so I chickened out.

I decided to try a different way home, which became a bit knarly and... the bloody fairy again, in the rear this time... Still only a mile to walk home...


----------



## footloose crow (22 Oct 2020)

*22 October Dirty riding*

The lane ahead glints dully under thick cloud. It is a mixture of mud, standing water and wet leaves. On the flat is is bearable but downhill at the usual 10 to 15% gradients it is lethal and my collar bone aches thinking about the anticipated slide into the granite hedges or the bridge wall at the bottom of the hill. I am going slower downhill than I am puffing uphill and I am grinding my way through my brake discs. 

This is a snatched ride. A weather window and a gap between commitments that are only commitments because I have volunteered myself. I walked away (aka 'retired') from teaching four years ago and now I am back as governor at three different trusts and every day this week has been Zoom and Teams and me pretending to remember the acronyms and the current DfE financial regulations (I don't). I have to be back by 2pm to do a Zoom meeting about a naughty pupil and I am too lazy to get up early so it is a 10am departure and 44 miles and a lot of uphills between me and my appointment with the laptop. 

The first hill is brutal as it always is because my legs are cold and my lungs still waking up and then it is along familiar roads to the church at St Enoder. After that new lanes beckon, a twisting path of tarmac, grass in the middle, that takes me to new horizons if only I could see the horizon in the grey murk and mist. 






I have two flashers on the back and one on the front that, I realise after an hour, is flashing SOS. No one stops. Who knows morse code? My father used to send love messages to my mother by morse code when they were courting but she married him anyway.

Lanes snake up and down, dirty and wet. I arrive in Newquay but avoid the seaside instead threading between residential streets and past both secondary schools (pleased not to be there) to suddenly be deposited (on a hill) outside the town without really seeing anything remotely resembling the surf capital of the south west. Through a ford and wheels are suddenly gleaming and the discs stop squealing so unhappily as the caked mud washes off.






There was a bridge for pedestrians - but I am not a pedestrian. My feet are wet now and I think maybe next time I will use the footbridge. Whilst I examine my gleaming wheels a builders van passes through the ford, its bow wave soaking the only vaguely dry foot. Cheers boys.

Between Newquay and Perranporth are a series of up and downs that test my resilience. I don't have much and it is quickly exhausted. I wonder why I chose a route with three consecutive 15% hills. 






Last week I was cycling circles in Sussex test riding new bikes. Mason are brilliant and I loved the Definition. Fast like carbon but comfortable like steel - cos its aluminium I guess. Alex at Mason Cycles is patient and has all day to talk about cycling and the sun is out. I want one. The next day I am at Enigma and Sam is brilliant too, doing a bike fit and carefully adjusting the Etape to fit me. I love it too. I want one. I text my friend Stephen with my dilemma and give him details of both bikes. 'Which one?' I wail. 'Get both' he says. I think about it all the way around today but come no nearer to a decision. There is actually nothing wrong with my current bike apart from being dirty but I am seduced by the marketing and reviews. I imagine myself to be a better person with a new bike - faster, longer lasting.











The sun comes out for the last miles and for the first time I am warm. I feel as if I am going well today but a look at Strava later shows average times. No concerns because I have had a good morning and a chocolate smoothie is waiting for me at home, even though I have been scoffing jam sandwiches for the last few miles. No easy matter eating and cycling uphill but I hate stopping.

The bike needs a hosepipe and all my clothes are in the washing machine whilst I am in the shower. The best bit of the ride is finishing it. My wife asks whether I actually have mudguards. Ah mudguards....if I had a new bike it could have full length mudguards rather than the mini skirts I have wedged on my current bike which has insufficient clearance for 32mm tyres let alone mudguards. See, if you think about long enough you can always justify a new bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2020)

A couple of rides to report on:
*Yesterday morning* - I didn't have quite as much time to spare as I'd hoped so a quick spin on the Raleigh round my Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound route. The wind was quite noticable as I headed south through Condover and Ryton and made it a bit of an effort to keep the speed up (a disappointing 14.2 mph average showing when I paused for a drink at Longnor) but on turning towards Acton Burnell I picked up a great tailwind and some of my best cruising speeds along this stretch for ages. I caught and passed the first cyclist I'd seen this trip just after Frodesley and from there saw other riders quite regularly for the rest of the loop, so I wasn't the only one out and about.

The average had improved by Cound Moor but I may have pushed on a bit too quick trying to go fast into the wind earlier and the legs were feeling quite fatigued when the road became more undulating at Harnage. Flag of the day at Cound was the St. Patrick's Cross.

I went up to the A458 but only stayed on it a few hundred yards today and turned onto the lane to Berrington, having to pull in for a car coming the other way (not very often I see traffic on this little lane). Reaching Berrington I got held up by a vehicle again.... the same one I'd passed just a few minutes ago. I think they may be slightly lost.

Catching and chatting with another rider at the Kingstreet crossroads I learned that he is 82. I'd have guessed at about 20 years younger than that. I think I'd be quite happy if I can still get out and enjoy decent length rides at that age. I pressed onback towards Condover and the chap took the shorter (and muddier) way through Allfield so I ended up catching up with him again a few miles later.

23.9 miles this time at 14.7 mph average. I thought I'd have done a little better than that to be honest.

*Yesterday afternoon* - As @gavgav has already mentioned, Doug and I rode down to meet up with him for a sunset ride. Doug was concerned about getting there on time, so we ended up being there about 10 minutes early . Fortunately Gav was a little bit early too so we weren't waiting very long.

We set out on quite a meandering route, making plenty of use of the cycleways which are _mostly _fairly good in Shrewsbury. There were plenty of other cyclists and walkers out on these routes which did make it a bit tricky to chat while riding. I'd hoped that reaching Sydney Avenue then the riverside route to The Quarry would provide an opportunity but was thwarted as it was as busy down by the river as on a summer Saturday - everyone making the most of a dry evening.

Wending our way out of the centre through Porthill and towards Shelton and Radbrook it became quieter and the lights were needed as the darkness gathered (unfortunately it was a bit overcast to have seen a good sunset). It was a good trip but eventually it was time for Doug and I to part from Gav and we headed back.

14.5 miles for us at 10.5 mph average. A decent distance without pushing Doug too far after being off the bike for a few months. The trick now is to try and get him out more often.

Sorry, no photos from either ride this time.


----------



## Old jon (23 Oct 2020)

There was blue in the sky above, had to look carefully to find it. But even if the blue was absent, I had a ride to do. On the Spa today, the other geared bike had new wheels, chain and cassette fitted yesterday. If there are any glitches I will attempt to fix them on a solo ride. Tomorrow.

I should have typed ‘shiny Spa’ as all three bikes were cleaned before changing stuff. Leaning against the wall at the meeting point it certainly did look good. Start pedalling, Eccup is the first place of note. Reservoir and village, with that nearly hairpin turn at the end of Village Road. Kings Road down to Bramhope. Cross the A658, onto the top of the whole hill called the Chevin. There are many ways down from here, we chose East and West Carlton on the way to Guiseley.

And then along some roads supplied with autumn scenery, we made our way, between Baildon and Shipley, to the towpath of the Leeds and Liverpool canal. Very peaceful, a good chance to have a bit of a chat, duck and the occasional goose added to the mix of wildlife. Stopped to fuel up at Apperley Bridge, then continued to Kirkstall. From there to Headingley you can ride straight up the road. One of us knew a better way than that, every day is a schoolday.

There followed an extended explore around some northern bits of Leeds. Explore for me, I think everyone else knew exactly where they were. Which is very reassuring indeed. We variously said ‘goodbye’ on the way to the A61, my usual trip along Street Lane to Oakwood and back south of the river took me home after 47 very pleasant miles and 2400 feet of going up. Which made me smile, towpath rides ought to be flat!

Details, round and about and up and down


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2020)

A showery morning turned into a dry afternoon, but a little breezy and I decided to get out while I could and make the most of it round some hilly lanes I haven't ridden for a while. After much indecision I settled on taking the knockabout bike simply because it was easiest to get out.

To start with it's all very familiar roads, over Lyth Hill to Condover then through Ryton to Longnor, Hollyhurst and Folly Bank. I had the wind against me like I did yesterday but on this bike it makes progress slower and the average I found disappointing on the Raleigh was a pipe-dream on this one. Reaching Longnor I became glad that it was the Hawk I'd brought with me though as the roads were liberally covered in mud and now so is the bike.

The Folly Bank climb was taken slowly but steadily then, at what would usually be the top on many of my rides, I turned left and carried on climbing to Yell Bank where there are far-reaching views. It had been warmer than I'd expected for the start of the ride but up here was quite chilly due to being high up and exposed to the wind. I didn't hang around too long and dropped down to Chatwall before climbing again past Broome and over to Church Preen.

The road to Ruckley is pretty rough and I did unexpectedly find a tractor blocking the way, but being on a bike it wasn't too much of a bother to get round. I headed through Kenley next and took a loop round through Broomcroft to get to Harnage Grange, encountering a horse and more cars than I'd usually expect to see down here (there is a road closure near Evenwood which is probably the reason for the traffic). I thought about heading back the most direct way but opted for the slightly longer way through Harnage (easier hills). The flag at Cound was unchanged from yesterday.

Reaching Cound Stank I turned left and headed towards Pitchford. The wind seemed to have died down a little by now so it wasn't the struggle I thought it might be here, or on the way to Cantlop. I went through the closure on the approach to Cound again (everyone had stopped working by this time and there is loads of room to get a bike through) and had a crosswind rather than having it helping on the run up to the main road. Many thanks to the lorry driver who waited patiently rather than trying to force his way past on the A49.

30.2 miles at 12.1 mph average. Actually not too bad for a hilly route on this bike.





Drink stop at Hollyhurst.





Just about to tackle the steep bit of Folly Bank.





Up at the top of today's climb with a view to the Clee Hills.





A little further along the road at Yell Bank and looking towards the Wrekin.





Definitely off the beaten track at High Fields.





Overlooking Church Preen where there is some good autumn colour.





Bowling Green Farm at Kenley.


----------



## colly (24 Oct 2020)

A couple of rides to post.
Nothing special and just local rides on lanes I have ridden many a time. Boring b'stard I know but when time is limited .......................

So Last Saturday, 17th it was 22 miles and 910 ft. Local lanes
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/57778021


Thursday 22nd it was 19.4 miles and 1100ft. Fixed wheel though.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/58005911


Yesterday was pretty much a repeat of the above. 20.8 miles and 1140ft. Fixed wheel again.
View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/58067167


----------



## Old jon (24 Oct 2020)

Well, it is October. The grey sky should not be surprising. And I wanted to check out the new wheels, cassette and chain that I fitted on Thursday to the pretty bike. Not at all difficult to ride away.

To find quite a breeze blowing. A bit difficult to work out what direction it was coming from, not that it mattered. Mooch round Holbeck, up to the Oakwood Clock and further up the A58 and across the Ring Road. All with wind assistance, so it’s a south westerly then. Turn right onto Red Hall Lane then stay straight on to Thorner Lane, make a left to ride through Sandhills.



Must be early conditioning, I always think riding up Church Hill is the traditional way out of Thorner. This road goes to Bramham, after crossing the bridge over the A1(M) I turned right onto Paradise Way (really!) and enjoyed the wind in my right eye. All the way to Aberford, but as the road descended so did the wind lose force. Straight through the village to the B1217 crossroads and turn right.

Which goes to Garforth, so ride around the northern edge all the way to the A63 and a big roundabout. Was it called the George roundabout in my young days? After the pub there. Matters little today, take the second exit and climb that strangely difficult rise on the way to Swillington. Straight through, back over the River Aire and the canal, then turn right to ride back to Leeds along the towpath.

Leave the river behind at the Armouries and ride round one edge of Hunslet on the last bit of the way to my front door. Wheels and everything worked just fine, every gearchange spot on. Thirty two miles, 1600 feet and a rain shower for the last twenty minutes. Have to smile at that.

Cycling Etch a Sketch


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Oct 2020)

Just a quick ride on my mountain bike in the wind and the rain. I went down a little bridleway that I keep meaning to ride.
















‘twas a bit gloopy in there.
The next part of the ride was on the road, this cleaned all the mud off the bike!

From Battisborough I was going to go around the Warren, but I couldn’t be bothered getting blown to pieces, so I Carried on in the lanes with shelter from the hedges.






The cows were sheltering too!






I dropped down to Noss. Thinking I was mad for cycling in this weather I realised I could have been more mad like the 4 people playing doubles tennis!





11.5 miles. Cobwebs blown away.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4237014707


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Oct 2020)

Beautiful day in North Yorkshire so out on the Tricross for a ride into York via back roads and bridleways. Stopped for a photo across York racecourse then back towards Tadcaster for a Cappuccino and Bacon Butties at The Lemon Tree. 32.8 miles with an average of 14.2mph, filthy bikes but a lovely ride out.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2020)

Usual sunday club ride to Harveys coffee cabin in twycross , cold , blustery and lotsof leaves to dodge but overall a fun ride .
63 miles and 17.7 average


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> Beautiful day in North Yorkshire so out on the Tricross for a ride into York via back roads and bridleways. Stopped for a photo across York racecourse then back towards Tadcaster for a Cappuccino and Bacon Butties at The Lemon Tree. 32.8 miles with an average of 14.2mph, filthy bikes but a lovely ride out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 554436
> ...



Those racecourse views are familiar: that's part of my regular morning ride when I visit my parents, in fact according to the map you very nearly cycled past my parents house.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2020)

Finally did the ride I couldn't be bothered with last week . Targets for the day do 100km for the monthly challenge , climb Kings hill thanks to Simon Warren's top Midlands climbs app and grab 4 tricky velo viewer squares .Out the door at 0730 and it's nice an light thanks to the clock change . Anstey ,Rothley ,Syston ,Barkby ,Hungarton and across the A47 into Billesdon and the terrain now is going to be constantly rolling from here . Gaulby ,Ilston on the hill ,Nosely then an evil steep hill into Gaulby then a drop followed by another steep climb out of the village had to do a detour off the route here as Ridewithgps tried to send me down a rough farm road . So onto Cranoe to get back to Hallaton and back on route . A long drag up Belcher's hill to the village of Stockerston . Then the climb of Kings hill 1.21 miles avg 4% max 20% . A nice steady climb which I took steadily fearing the 20% bits round the switchback where I think the 20% was as it flattened out from here certainly easier than expected . Fantastic views over the Welland valley at the top . Into Uppingham and a short half a mile along the A47 and back to grab a velo viewer square . On to Riddlington down a deadend road and onto a gravel bridle path to grab 3 veloviwer squares . Dropping down out of the village I could see lots of people in a field on top of the next hill . As I crested the hill there was cars parked everywhere the reason ,pick your own pumpkins . Lots more up and down to Somerby which lead on the the fast descent of Burrough hill . Gaddesby and back on familiar roads home ,slightly extended the route home to rack up 80 miles with 5085 ft of upness . I was really feeling it today hence the avg of 14.8 mph
Ride 100 km tick
Ride Kings Hill tick
4 awkward velo viewer squares tick
So missions accomplished . Really nice conditions despite a blustery breeze


----------



## Old jon (25 Oct 2020)

Sunshine, blue skies, a few clouds and an extra hour in bed. A friend had mentioned an urban ride, seemed like a good idea so off I pedalled to the meeting point, the clock at Oakwood. I then retraced my ride there, with the others.

OK, we did not recross the river. Turned off by the parish church and rode through the centre of Leeds all the way to Wellington Bridge. On bike paths I was totally unaware of. There is more. We crossed the bridge and turned up Armley Road, kept on through Stanningley, passing the soon to be ex Bob Jackson’s. All the way to Thornbury where we turned leftish to go to Tyersal. And then left again to pass Tyersal Gate. All urban and all fun, likely because of the novelty but there’s nowt wrong with that.

Then the surprises. A cracking descent of Ned Lane leads to the ascents. Lumps if you like. Holme Lane to Raikes Lane to New Lane included quite a lot of uphill in shortish sharp stretches. My legs were relieved when we reached the dropping road to the village of Tong, and the cafe stop.

Leaving there I knew there were a couple more ridges to cross, on the way to Armley. Someone knew more than me, and found a way to miss Whingate Junction to take us up via Kirkstall to Beckett Park, across Otley Road and to Moor Allerton. With a couple more climbs as well.

Time for home, me for my becoming-usual trip via that clock. Passing the park gates there was still lots of traffic, which thinned out nicely before I reached the town edge again. Home lit up a grin, it really was a good ride, thirty eight miles and an astonishing 2500 feet of climbing.

Lefts and rights, ups and downs


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Oct 2020)

A ride to lift the mood. At the moment I seem to be ok for a bit, then all this ongoing divorce rubbish gets me down. It could and should have been sorted many moons ago, but someone (the adulterous wife) is now dragging her heels on purpose.
Anyway, I woke feeling crap this morning. After a dog walk I went out on my mountain bike. I couldn’t resist going round the Warren even though it was windy. The sea was looking a bit lumpy and grey.
The coast path was Surprisingly busy . After a while I was getting fed up with people so at Stoke beach I jumped on to the road. 
Down to Membland and up Widey Hill until I took the first turn to th grinding hill.... once I was on the flat I found a sunny, warm gateway.
I leant against it and eventually burst into tears. I had a good old cry for 5 minutes, rode home slowly and washed my bike.

I feel better now. In about 6 weeks it’ll probably happen again Unless she decides to be a decent person and get on with it. I hope she’s reading this....

https://www.strava.com/activities/4242023113


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Those racecourse views are familiar: that's part of my regular morning ride when I visit my parents, in fact according to the map you very nearly cycled past my parents house.


I'll second that. Lived down the road from the Knavesmire for many years, around the time the military had boats on it, 2000/2001?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Oct 2020)

60 miles on the tandem with the lovely Mrs Tuesday on the Northumberland coast.

Other than shortage of gluten free food for Mrs T, a perfect autumn day à velo, castles and beaches galore.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2020)

more images


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2020)

screenshots from mates go pro sorry its a facefluff link

View: https://www.facebook.com/1218461714/videos/pcb.10226791174104950/10226791160624613


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Oct 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> 60 miles on the tandem with the lovely Mrs Tuesday on the Northumberland coast.
> 
> Other than shortage of gluten free food for Mrs T, a perfect autumn day à velo, castles and beaches galore.
> View attachment 554489
> ...


Great pics! What a stunning part of the world.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Oct 2020)

A bit of a slow start this morning and although there was a forecast for it to be dry today there were threatening looking clouds to the south-west. As none of those showers seemed to manage to make it to Shrewsbury I decided to risk it in the afternoon and took the knockabout bike round my Oaks - Pulverbatch - Wilderley - Dudgeley - Hollyhurst - Condover route.

It was quite cool out with the air feeling more like the start of winter than mid-autumn. The wind was quite brisk too so I wasn't quick riding into it as I climbed Lyth Hill.  This was a good warm up though and after a miile or so I was fairly comfortable. The rain yesterday was evident in the puddles on the unmade track over the hill then the views from the top looked very moody today.

Dropping down to Exford's Green, on joining the main road I greeted another rider headed the other way there and took the turning for Long Lane. What I thought was a buzzard lazily taking off from a field to my right turned out to be a Red Kite which soared directly overhead before going out of sight behind the high hedge to my left. Absolutely wonderful to see it that close and I wish I could have got to my camera quick enough to capture the moment.

At the junction for the road to Oaks I scooted across ahead of another rider who proceeded to turn in and follow me up the hill. At the top I stopped and we chatted a bit (it turned out to be the same rider I'd greeted at Exford's Green). He was going to head down to Plealey but, after I said where I was headed, changed his mind and headed my way as far as the junction for Habberley, so we got to chat for a little longer before he powered up the climb of Broom Hill much quicker than I could manage.

Through Pulverbatch, Wilderley and Smethcott I had the lanes pretty much to myself (apart from a boy racer who was going a wee bit quick on these narrow roads - I heard him coming and made room) which made for some nice riding. There was a little bit of rain but it never got heavy enough to need the waterproofs and had stopped again by Dudgeley.

After crossing the A49 and turning north again I picked up the tailwind I'd been anticipating and made really good progress through Hollyhurst, Longnor, Ryton and Condover. It was nice to see a few cyclists out and about and I was going quick enough to overtake a few of them. The only thing spoiling it was on the short section of the A49 where a white van came past a little close and was already pulling back in before he'd passed me. It's a Sunday, what's the flipping rush?

That aside, a great ride that made me really glad to have got out.

26.3 miles at 12.6 mph average which I'm quite pleased with for a hilly trip on this bike.









A very moody sky as I take in the views from the top of Lyth Hill.





En route to Smethcott and looking up the slopes towards the Long Mynd.





Dropping down into the Stretton valley.





View to Caer Caradoc from near Dudgeley.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Oct 2020)

I spotted that it would be possible to meet up with the Kidderminster CTC gang so I volunteered to lead a Worcester and Malvern ride. The forecast let us down as we had some showers. But we also had sunshine too which gave us an occasional rainbow. John W was in for this so we took to Acton Green and Hegdon Hill on the way out. The views from Hegdon Hill were superb with added sky scape including angry and rain laden clouds. We dropped to Saffron Cross where the petrol station had a coffee machine. A mile down the road was Bodenham Church where cheery cyclists from KCTC were already picnic-ing. What a strange church tower! Soon folks were drifting away so John and I headed for Withington and Yarkhill. John headed back from Bosbury while I took on the climb over the Wyche Cutting. Plenty of birdlife around today. Winter Thrushes are in for the season now. Most unexpected birds were Peregrine Falcon and a pair of Curlew. All good. 59 smiles


----------



## gavgav (25 Oct 2020)

Headed over to Dad’s, to meet up with him and my Brother, after lunch and decided to risk riding over there, despite some big black clouds about and some showers on the rain radar.

Pretty chilly out and first thing I noticed, when turning South, was the strength of the wind, which was sustained and felt like riding into a wall. With a mostly uphill trend, it was a hard slog through Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell and Frodesley. Had a moment, on the downhill section after Cantlop, when a squirrel darted out of the undergrowth and just as I was about to hit it, darted back thankfully!!

I was glad to turn out of the wind, at Longnor and then had it behind me to Ryton and Stapleton. Had a good couple of hours at Dad’s and missed a rain shower as well, whilst there.

Set out again and it was noticeably colder, but had a nice wind assisted ride back through Annscroft and Hook-a-Gate, to Meole, where I went through the village and home.

21.69 miles at 12:3mph avg, which I was fairly pleased with, after 10 miles into the wind.


----------



## Mburton1993 (25 Oct 2020)

To Chew Reservoir and a ridiculous hill. (17 miles)


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Oct 2020)

A bit of maintenance was needed before today’s ride, the local farmers have been hedge cutting for the past month and after weeks of riding through the hedge cuttings on most rides my Gatorskin tyres were finally defeated by a big sharp thorn, obligingly the tyre went flat overnight so replaced the tube yesterday ready to go this morning. The sun was shining although it was a bit cool so I set off to Horton, Creamore into Wem, over the level crossing passing the cricket club to Aston, Barkers Green, Tilley, Myddle down the hill into Myddle to find a road closed sign not really wanting to go back up the hill I carried on to find the road was closed but the pavement wasn’t so squeezed through onto Myddlewood, Fennemere, Eyton into Baschuch, Stanwardine, Bagley where the sky started to get a bit dark, Hordley where it started to raining quite heavily, Lee turning to pass Whitemere, up past the nature reserve to Colemere, Newton, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington and home. Didn’t appear to have rained at all at home so the weather forecast was technically right but I was wet and muddy and my bike was filthy. 35.75miles, lots of people out today. Only 2 pictures of rainbows and rain clouds as it was too wet to stop for more!


----------



## Mike_P (25 Oct 2020)

Sunday and the compass turned east for the Defy with its rider also donning a gilet.
Into Knaresborough there was a long stationary queue of traffic tailing back to High Bridge so an unplanned ride along Waterside and Abbey Road; quieter than normal with a PR gained on “Waterside Sprint”, after the Wahoo ceased its complaining about the change of route. Joined the A59 before turning north with more PRs through Flaxby and Coneythorpe to acquire the planned route at Arkendale; the Wahoo squealed its delight.
Over the A1(M) and briefly on the A168 and a while later the B6265 en route to Great Ouseburn. More PRs came on the approaches to, and muddy roads away from, the rattly Aldwark Bridge but not on the bridge itself due to congestion (three cars). Turned to Tollerton and headed east over the East Coast Mainline, a new higher bridge because of electrification was only a single carriageway width with TLs at either side, and then a crossing of the A19 requiring a right turn on; left turn off. All to reach the xU of Huby, where I decided it was time to pocket the gilet.




On the way out of the village the Wahoo started squealing – what right turn? Turned back to find an unmade lane and decided to brave it. Turned into a nicely surfaced track which did not last becoming a very potholed lane which I navigated without problem until what appeared to a complete carriageway width pothole; all were water filled so impossible to gauge depth. Turned the bike onto the only above water level routing pass it and put my right foot down straight into one the wet potholes.




Shoe and sock pedalling spun dried. Surface thereafter was largely okay and there were plenty of other cyclists braving the lane.
Back on a proper road into Shipton by Beiningborough, nicely timed as set of TTLs were being set up, and then south on the A19 only for the Wahoo to start squealing again as I had missed another right turn. Corrected and onto a lane that forms the route of NCN65, with another climb over the railway immediately adjacent to the Edinburgh 200 miles signs, to reach with a noticeable headwind the xV of Overton.




Thereafter under the railway and turned onto a cycletrack forming NCN65 to the west side of Skelton that included a fair length on a raised embankment unfenced with steepish drops either side, particularly a sharp S curve with a pond at the foot. Returned to the A19 and took the reverse of a route from a month ago including use of the cycletrack alongside the A1237. Varied the route slightly by going via Knapton and due to the wind decided against the planned route along the A658 and Calcutt for another ride, with the gilet back on, along Abbey Road and Waterside at Knaresborough – this time somewhat busier, and the A59 hill and old railway from Starbeck route. 61.88 miles @ 13.2mph avg, 2231ft climbed, and one very mucky looking bike.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Oct 2020)

A day off today so out at lunchtime on my Enik Pordoi winter bike. Haven’t ridden this bike for some time but after half a mile or so I had to stop and raise the saddle, not sure why, it hasn’t slipped down? maybe I’ve had a growth spurt and I’m now taller than 5ft 8😀👍. A nice steady loop out to Cawood and on to Little Fenton, Church Fenton, Ulleskelf and back home. Managed to dodge the showers. 20.5 miles with an average of 15mph.


----------



## Gunk (26 Oct 2020)

Very little riding recently, a change of job has meant very long hours, so I haven't ventured out much, so most of my riding has been on the turbo. However, I worked from home today so got out at lunchtime to just run some errands and collect some essentials, only 7 miles in total but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Oct 2020)

Eary morning rain showers cleared out of the way giving the opportunity to get out for a ride. First of all though having wanted to tinker with the Raleigh's saddle on so many rides I had decided to try a swap and fit the B17N that I couldn't earlier in the year as it was in use elsewhere.

My loop out to Cardington via Folly Bank seemed like a good test route for this, so I set out into a warmer headwind than yesterday and past a long line of traffic on the A49 (temporary traffic lights yet again). This saddle felt good from the off and in the end I only made one adjustment after initial setting up.

I got on reasonably well despite riding into the wind and the climb of Folly Bank was at a good steady pace, apart from when a lorry overtook me near the top of the climb and immediately came to a halt so the driver could check his directions. Shortly after he turned off heading up towards Yell Bank - hope he's got the right way as turning round will be really tricky up there.

I descended to Cardington and, after taking some snapshots, headed out of the village towards Longville and Hughley (through some freshly cut thorns, although I didn't see any in the tyres when I checked). A recumbent trike was spotted near Church Preen School. I had hoped that the wind would be giving some good assistance on this stretch but it apparently had changed from the south-westerly I'd been riding into, to more of a westerly which is a cross-wind at this point - it had also gone noticably cooler than earlier on.

With the hilly route yesterday and having pushed on quite well early in this ride I started to feel low on energy by the point where I turn near Harley. The pace slowed on the way to Harnage Grange and Harnage, apart from on the nice bit of descending. At Cound, flag of the day was that of the United Nations.

Like last time I came this way I took a left at Cound Stank, heading towards Pitchford but this time the wind didn't ease up for me so it was a bit of a plod to Cantlop and into Condover via the road closure (having to beware of cables lying across the road).

I didn't fancy slogging into the wind up to the main road this time or trying to filter past frustrated people in the queue, so headed over Lyth Hill, having to avoid the cars coming this way to avoid the traffic. On the steepest part of the climb I got "Come on, you can make it" from a passing walker.

32.6 miles today at 13.4 mph average. I'd have liked to be quicker but that was as much as I could manage this time.

The roads were pretty filthy so the Raleigh has needed a good clean this afternoon. The Team Pro saddle has gone onto the Kingpin for the time being and on a very short test feels like it might suit that bike, so it'll be interesting to see how I get on with it.






At the top of the Folly Bank climb. (The bike is facing the direction I've come from just to confuse you.)









A couple of shots from Cardington.





Between Harley and Harnage Grange.





View from Lyth Hill.


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Oct 2020)

Another bright sunny morning but a bit windy in places. Set off with a clean bike towards Whixall over Dobsons Bridge past the school to Hollinswood, over the canal towards Fenns Bank turning back to Alkington over the swing bridge, up the bank to Hollinswood, Coton Wood, while on the Whitchurch road a tractor and trailer overtook me on a long bit of straight road giving plenty of room unfortunately didn’t seem to notice the oncoming traffic which had to stop!, through Prees passing the fire station to get to Edstaston, Paddolgreen, Poolhead, Foxholes with the guinea fowl safely in a gateway, back to Northwood and down the bank home. I now have a muddy bike again but managed to dodge the showers. 22.78 miles @15.3mph.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Oct 2020)

I haven't had time for a decent ride for the last few days so went out in the strong gusting wind today to do the 12 miles around the Airport loop. It was cold so really pushed as hard as I could- got back to find I'd managed a 17.1 mph average for the first time ever in my life, so having a mince pie and a cuppa!

Hoping the heavy rain will pass so we can go out for the afternoon on the tandem one day this week.
Discovered a great traditional cafe in Morpeth just by the art shop next to the bridge... looking forward to a cake and coffee there soon!


----------



## a.twiddler (26 Oct 2020)

At the top of the Folly Bank climb. (The bike is facing the direction I've come from just to confuse you.) 

Nice bike. What make is that rack bag?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> View attachment 554720
> 
> 
> At the top of the Folly Bank climb. (The bike is facing the direction I've come from just to confuse you.)
> ...


Thanks. 

The bag is an Altura Arran. I've had a look at the Altura website and it appears the Arran2 only comes as a bar bag. The nearest equivalent in their range now is the Dryline2 which costs £60. More than double the price six years on.


----------



## Old jon (27 Oct 2020)

Oh dear, it’s raining. But I haven’t ridden the fixed this month, and I bought a new rain jacket last August. Better try both today, make it a solo ride. That way no one will hear me grumbling.

Trundle around Holbeck, realise I have forgotten to fit the mirrors I bought for the bike. Almost turned around then thought better of it, two starts on a rainy morning would be asking a lot. On to the towpath as far as Viaduct Road, cross the river and start the long way up to the Ring Road at Lawnswood. Stay on the A660 all the way through Bramhope and to the Dyneley Arms.

The twiddle down Pool Bank was a bit restrained I thought, but the garthing tells me 27.2 mph, and who am I to argue? Sort of happy I did not try to freewheel though. Turn left onto the A659, it is quite a while since I have munched by Otley’s maypoles. Also a while since I have ridden this route, but little has changed, and the two and a bit mile gasp up Leeds Road away from Otley certainly stays the same.

Back through Bramhope, faster in this direction, and at the end of the village turn left onto Kings Road for a little more climbing. Which gives the descent by the eastern side of Golden Acre Park, which was quiet today. All the way past Adel dam and then the church before returning to the A660. Then Headingley to Kirkstall and the towpath again, back to Leeds centre, almost.

Home via the Hunslet roadworks, which are beginning to look almost finished. The last little uphill before completing thirty one miles and 1460 feet of upness. Big smile, ‘cos I am still dry despite the almost continuous rain, well, heavy drizzle then. But the weather did not spoil the ride at all, aren’t I lucky?

Odd, Garthings don't show the rain . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Oct 2020)

Not a great start to the day - computer keyboard broke then I got bitten by the dog. I did have a weather window though so got out to try and lift the mood. The wind was cold, pretty blustery and coming from the south-west which limited the routes available if I didn't want to finish into the wind so I tried a variation of my Pulverbatch, Wilderley, Dudgeley route.

Knowing the roads would be damp and muddy I took the knockabout bike and headed over Lyth Hill to Annscroft before working my way round the base of the hill to Exford's Green and Stapleton. It was a plod on the bits with a headwind at first but seemed a little easier once the muscles had properly warmed up. Lyth Hill was very popular with people out for walks and as I dropped down the other side I passed a few cyclists (I didn't think that there would be many).

From Stapleton I took the lane through Moat heading for Church Pulverbatch. There were a few other vehicles about in the first mile or so but quieter after that as often seems to be the case. The one vehicle I didn't want to meet was a tractor cutting hedges but unfortunately there was one just outside Church Pulverbatch. The tyres seem okay though.

In Pulverbatch itself I headed onto my usual route through Wilderley and Smethcott. On the descent out of Smethcott it is tempting to just release the brakes and let the bike flow down the hill but there are a few blind corners that make that a bad idea. Today something made me a bit more cautious of these corners than usual which proved to be good as I came round the one to find my way blocked by a couple of horses and riders coming the other way. As I was taking it easy there was no drama at all about coming to a halt but my sudden appearance did made one of the horses jump.

Down to the church at Leebotwood there was a bit more traffic than I'm used to seeing but it was quiet after that (if you discount the very buzzy moped that came the other way not far from Highfield ).

After crossing the A49 I had the wind behind me and made good progress through Hollyhurst. Pausing to allow an oncoming Genus van past on the way to Leasowes the driver gave me a warning that the road was seriously muddy. I thanked him and said I'd be careful, but it turned out to be slightly less slippy than a few days ago - worst thing was that the bike is now really filthy again.

The roads were cleaner after Longnor then I got held up at the Hergest Croft turning where I found a pickup parked to block the road. Cattle were being moved between fields so I had to be patient and wait my turn. While waiting it started to spot with rain and looking around there was quite a lot of dark cloud rolling in so I made a dash for it as best I could once the road was cleared.

Between Ryton and Condover it had clearly rained heavily quite recently as there were orange tinted streams flowing along the road in places. I got wet but the showers were never heavy for very long at a time. I had to wait a little bit for a gap in the traffic on the A49 but when one came I almost had the road to myself for the short stretch I stayed on it.

27.6 miles at 12.3 mph average. Keyboard fixed with a bit of soldering. The dog has forgotten everything about earlier and now wants a fuss off me (or better still a walk .





Looks nice from Lyth Hill this morning.





Muddy lane at Moat Farm.





Last time I stopped here it was summer, the hedges were verdant and the crops looked lush and green. Today it made California Dreamin' by the Beach Boys pop into my head.





Somewhat later on, I've crossed the A49 and paused for a drink in a gateway with a view of Caer Caradoc.





Rural traffic hold up.





Caer Caradoc and the Long Mynd ought to be in the background of this photo. Time to get a move on.





Getting rained on again.


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Oct 2020)

Just enough time, between sorting out my mum's new walk-in shower and a contract site meeting, to go for a ride along the Newcastle Quayside via Newburn and Heaton just over 24 miles and no rain though it's chucking it down now! Even found some new leafy cycling paths between Newburn and Scotswood!

I always love the view down the river from the Newcastle side- 6 bridges in one photo!

[Edit: Just checked my Cyclemeter ride log and it says I've ridden 1001 miles since the 23rd March lockdown which was a surprise!]


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Oct 2020)

Jules H was at the meet in Upton. We took to the lanes when a shower kicked off. We sheltered under the canopy at Rye Cross. Onward after the shower took us to Dymock and the lovely run through the autumnal woods. Superb colour. I took a bit of a gamble entering the Gorsely triangle. Somehow I managed to feel my way through to emerge on the lane for Linton. More rain sent us to the church for shelter and sandwiches. The rain continued and cold was setting in so we decided to head homeward. So over to Kempley and on back to Dymock the rain stopped and the sun lit up a rainbow. We retraced from Dymock but were forced to halt when a thorn punctured my rear tyre. Sorted we took our lanesy run back towards Upton. Just the usual lanes homeward for me to complete a ride in weather of at least 3 seasons. 58 smiles


----------



## wafter (29 Oct 2020)

Bike time has been limp recently for reasons personal and general. Tuesday night I was supposed to see some mates but a few cursory beers and some other ill-advised ingestions at home made me feel crap so I gave it a miss. Thanks to misery, boredom and Co-op's squiffy stock control dinner had manifested as a bag of cheese and onion rolls and a bag of donuts  By 23:00 I was sick of vegetating on the sofa and had no chance of getting to sleep thanks to my carb-loaded "meal" so dragged the Raleigh out for a ride around town. Clothing was a bit of a gamble but the alleged 7 degree temp was no issue with light walking trousers, base layer, fleece, light gloves and my cycle cap. About 16 increasingly asthmatic miles were covered, which was great for the mental health as it was so peaceful.

I'm thinking that (temp and weather permitting) riding at night in winter has benefits as the absence of light makes it look less bloody miserable...


Yesterday I woke up feeling horrible and decided to go and get some eggs, so headed out on the CdF in Tuesday night's clothes minus the fleece. The sky was largely clear when I left, but it was damned windy and the ride initially further spoiled by the selfish arseholery of some other road users. I did see a lot of cyclists though and they were uncharacteristically friendly (I think pretty much managed some sort of greeting).. I also saw a chap on what I think was one of last year's 853 CdF frames; not sure if the irony of my "nice bike" comment was noted.

Eggs scored from the egg shed I decided to extend the ride as usual; hoping that I could skirt around the black clouds looming around me. Happens I couldn't, and what started as a few spots of rain with blue skies ahead quickly degenerated into biblical wind and rain with brooding dark skies in every direction. I considered heading home but having had a gutfull of the world recently and wishing to give it the finger in no uncertain terms I defiantly followed my normal route; figuring some physical suffering would make a welcome change to the grind of being at the house with my ex.

After maybe half an hour I was pretty comprehensively soaked, but the weather cleared and I actually dried out a bit over the remainder of the ride. I think this was the first time I've spent any time out on "proper" rides and got drenched, and while obviously not pleasant it really wasn't as bad as I'd anticipated... my only experience of rain being when walking I suppose, and not working hard enough to keep myself warm.

Anyway, the most "challenging" 37 miles I've done for a long time and I've been thoroughly rinsed all day; culminating in over 10hrs sleep last night; for which I feel a bit better this morning


----------



## footloose crow (29 Oct 2020)

wafter said:


> and the ride initially furtherspoiled by the selfish arseholery of some other road users


It has been my impression that since lockdown ended the standard of driving has dropped, there is more selfish driving, careless passing and general lack of thought than I remember from 'before the pandemic'. We seem more divided than ever before as a nation, less bothered about other people, more willing to run me down or shout abuse!

Wafter, I hope things work out for you soon. It does get better. Keep on riding.


----------



## wafter (29 Oct 2020)

footloose crow said:


> It has been my impression that since lockdown ended the standard of driving has dropped, there is more selfish driving, careless passing and general lack of thought than I remember from 'before the pandemic'. We seem more divided than ever before as a nation, less bothered about other people, more willing to run me down or shout abuse!
> 
> Wafter, I hope things work out for you soon. It does get better. Keep on riding.


Thanks - I appreciate your support and likewise I hope you continue to be on the up after your off a while ago 

Tbh I'm not sure about the standard of driving; it was obviously a lot nicer when there were hardly any cars on the road, but I can't say as I've noticed any change in the "mostly OK, some muppets and the odd dangerous scumbag" presentation of driver conduct.

I totally agree about the division though; the irony makes me sick when I read the headlines of the papers parrotting our dear leader's "we're in this together" / "we need solidarity to get through this" rhetoric, when in fact him and his party have only ever sought to divide our nation along whatever fault lines they can exploit in order to pursue their own agenda. The pandemic certainly seems to have made this worse; and laid even more bare the division between those at the bottom whose struggle has only intensified, while those at the top continue to get rich through exploiting the misfortune of others and worse rampant corruption


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Oct 2020)

.... ain't going out in that lot, filthy weather. Good luck to anyone who has/is and stay safe


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2020)

I set off at about 10am. A bit overcast, windyish and a few spots of rain. Mrs Colly asked if it was worth going out, maybe I should wait a bit.
'Nah' says I, 'It'll be ok. Looks like it will brighten up.'
A loop down past Oakwood Clock and what used to be 'The Empire' then up across Oakwood Lane to head north. Head north into the rain that is. By the time I got to the top of Wellington Hill water was filling my boots and the wind had already picked up.
But really, once you are wet, you are wet. A little more here or there makes no difference. 
My route took me all the way up the quiet A58 to Wetherby and sticking with the north bound theme I pressed on up the very quiet A168 all the way to Walshford. Heading east through Hunsingore and into Cattal the rain came on in earnest. Quite painful on the face. 
A right over the little bridge in Cattal and I was heading south towards Bickerton and Walton. Now into the wind my effort had to increase considerably. Down through, Walton and Thorpe Arch, home of the British Library, and into Boston Spa. Over the bridge and up the hill to the busy high street, then a left towards Clifford then down to Bramham. 
Over the A1M towards Thorner and through the famous Wothersome. Famous only for it's dip. Skirting Bramham Park I dropped into Thorner down Church Hill. Past the church, which was sounding it's bells, along the high street and up Sandhills. 
Bramley Grange, Redhall and then back down Wellington Hill and to home.
Once in I was ticked off for dripping water all over the kitchen. 
Going in that direction always seems like a flat route. Not as flat as I imagined given metrics on Garmin. Even more surprising was an average speed of 16.8mph. Unheard of for me tbh. That raises the question, just how accurate are devices like Garmin? 
After a ride, any ride, I feel lifted and glad I got up and out no matter the weather.

35.0 miles and a surprising 1800 ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/58308237


----------



## bluenotebob (29 Oct 2020)

From tomorrow I will only be allowed out on my bike once a day, for one hour maximum and limited to 1 kilometre from home….so I was determined to try and make the most of my ‘Last Day Of Freedom’.

I stayed fairly close to home, visiting some favourite places for possibly the last time this year.

It was a gusty and drizzly day .. the nice weather won’t arrive until the kids are back at school and we’re well into the Second Lockdown. Oh, well.

First ride (in the rain) took me out E on a loop to la Plaisance then due W to Evriguet. S then into the face of the wind – a loop around Guilliers, then back N again up to Kerminy. Back home via St Brieuc-de-Mauron.

A quick sandwich, a refill of the bidon, camera into my day bag – then back out again into the wind.

Up to Brignac, then a loop around to the N via Corbinais, Villot and la Riaye. Back into Brignac then S to Kerminy again, and then home.

55.86km today – so I shall award myself a point (probably my last point of the year).

They started harvesting the maize on the 16 September – and they still haven’t finished .. the wind turbines at Ménéac in the background






A pleasant view looking N from near la Corbinais






The chateau at la Riaye


----------



## Mrs M (29 Oct 2020)

Had some time today so took Mr M’s new e bike for a spin (first had a wee shot on Sunday).
Mr M said his new bike is not what he thought it’d be as doesn’t go fast enough 
He likes to cycle as fast as he can whereas I prefer trundling along enjoying the sights and sounds.
Dull, cold and a bit breezy today, (not the kind of conditions I’d usually enjoy on a bike).
The bike is heavy but feels just like riding my Trek MTB but with some oomph!
Just zoomed up the hills 
Love it 
Away for 90 minutes but went further than usual in this time, also felt I got a reasonable work out too.


----------



## Kryton521 (29 Oct 2020)

Tested to the almost extreme my new wet proof jacket. Very happy with it. Unusual for me, but in spite of driving wind and howling winds, stopped to take a selfie. [hate selfies at the best of times!].
Got home, checked Strava, added photo, added a description of the ride........ Deleted it! Had a couple of PBs as well!!!


----------



## SGG on a bike (30 Oct 2020)

Had a bit of time today to get out for a ride (finally). Steady plod along for just over 30 miles. Out through Somerleyton to St Olaves, over the Haddiscoe bridge on the A143 before turning right onto the quiet back road route to Loddon. Stop for lunch and head back roughly the same route reversed.

Haddiscoe Bridge











Interesting tree in church grounds at Thorpe.





And the route...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Oct 2020)

With a dryish forecast for today and the ones for the weekend looking horrible I felt the need to get out. A quick clean and oil for the chain and I got out on the knockabout bike into a warmer than expected day, aiming to do my Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna route.

I headed over Lyth Hill at the start and dropped down to Condover, having to wave a driver past at one point as pulling right in to the verge and almost coming to a halt at the point where the road widens apparently wasn't enough of a hint I was allowing them to overtake.

After rain earlier the roads were wet and frequently muddy. Another hazard was that the hedge cutters were out. I was fortunate at Longnor that the tractor I saw hadn't actually started yet (the driver was just putting the warning signs out) but the one just after Frodesley and the one at Acton Burnell were in full flow. Fortunately I managed to avoid picking any thorns up as far as I could see when checking at my next drink stop.

While pausing for a photo at Cound Moor a few spots of rain started to fall. I carried on hoping it would blow past but about a mile down the road it was starting to come down properly so I pulled in and found the scenery obscured by a curtain of rain coming up behind me. The waterproofs went on and I decided to reassess the ride. I couldn't tell whether this was just a shower or if i was something more substantial rolling in but having been caught out before I decided this time to take a left and go the shorter way through Harnage and Cound.

I rolled out of the rain around Harnage and dropping down the hill it looked like it had been just a shower after all - oh well, never mind. The flag of the day at Cound was that of Turkey which with hindsight seems oddly coincidental (the earthquake Turkey suffered today occurred about 40 minutes after I'd passed the flag).

At Cound Stank I decided to risk shedding the waterproof layers which was just as well as I was overheating. I used a not-too-busy A458 into Cross Houses and had a driver wave me across the junction for Berrington Hall even though it was his right of way, which was friendly of him. Somewhere around here I picked up a thorn in the front tyre  and decided to leave it alone in the hope it would plug the hole until I got home.

Returning to Condover, the headwind seemed stronger than I had been expecting from the forecast and wasn't coming from a particularly favourable direction for the dash up to the A49 so I decided to retrace my steps over Lyth Hill (less traffic this way).

25.5 miles at 12.8 mph average. Shorter than the route I'd set out to do but it takes the mileage for the week up to 112 so I'm happy. The thorn I picked up turned out to be much shorter than expected so hopefully I've got away with that one.





Crossing Lyth Hill at the start.





I took this for the autumn colour at Cound Moor but it came out a bit dark.





Reassessing the ride at the junction for Harnage.





A damp portrait of the bike with the Wrekin as the backdrop.





Overlooking the nature reserve at Venusbank.





View to the Lawley and Caer Caradoc from near Kingstreet. The speck in the sky was a buzzard soaring on the breeze.


----------



## Old jon (30 Oct 2020)

Grey again, we should have a colour called October. But it is warm and the sky ain’t dripping. By the time I wheeled the Spa out it was starting to though. Riding in the rain seems to be addictive, maybe.

So, it is exploring time again. Someone had a route starting from the posh gates at Roundhay Park, ride through that and then quite a maze of cycle tracks which somehow took us via Pontefract Lane to Rothwell, then through Carlton (not a bike) to Stanley. After that Bottom Boat to Methley, between those two there was only one place I recognised. A pub.

St Aiden’s next, sort of country park, said the sign, decorated with a dragline excavator and a few lakes. We refuelled by Bowers Lake, I think. We restarted and my geography was rejigged yet again. I had not realised we were so close to Little Preston. It is an education, looking at a map. Head towards Wakefield for a while and turn right onto Jinny Moor Lane. A more or less direct route to Temple Newsam House followed as a prelude to some serious squiggling to reach Primrose Valley Park.

Find Wyke Beck, follow that back to Easterly Road and all too soon we are back at Roundhay Park, by the tradesman’s gate. I left the others here for my way back home via Crown Point Bridge and Hunslet. Forty enjoyable miles, the weather was reasonably kind, and 1800 feet going up, which seems a lot. But the elevation trace has most of the ride below sea level! Garthings, you have to laugh.


----------



## Archie_tect (30 Oct 2020)

24 miles [again!] but this time on the tandem with Mrs A_T- out to Matfen for tea and cake.

Lovely westerly breeze home so 15mph av. out and 17.6mph back!

Set out with 60 miles of electric-assist available, got home with 116 miles available! I love this Shimano 8100 motor.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Oct 2020)

Yes!!!! NYCC have been patching pot holes, not that I realised until after making my avoid the pot holes turn en route to Asda on the ebike this afternoon post (home) work. New firmware on the ebike and it flies, even with the assistance switched off


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Tested to the almost extreme my new wet proof jacket. Very happy with it. Unusual for me, but in spite of driving wind and howling winds, stopped to take a selfie. [hate selfies at the best of times!].
> Got home, checked Strava, added photo, added a description of the ride........ Deleted it! Had a couple of PBs as well!!!


I'm after a good recommendation for a rain jacket, what type? I would have been out this week if I had one


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2020)

Been off work all week and managed to rack up 140 miles dodging the weather successfully mainly by riding early . Today rides was an extended version of my 50km Wymeswold loop . Set off at 0930 and soon found out I was overdressed it was warm for a change had to stop after 5 miles to remove my buff and ear warmer .On the descent into Wymeswold I could hear a group chatting away were catching me as they past me the lead rider said "hello again" ,I was slightly puzzled as I had seen no other riders this morning ,Then I recognized his kit and realised we had rode a few miles together on Saturday as I caught him up that time and we chatted away and found we lived a couple of villages apart . So are paths crossed again about 15 miles away from our last meeting, small world . Had a nice draft sitting just off the back of the group of 4 until they turned off . Into Barrow and starting do the maths to get the mileage up to 41 so an extended route home via Sileby ,Rothley and Swithland . Home with 41.2 miles in the bag ,why 41 miles ? Because it took my monthly total to 1000.8 miles. Probably the nicest ride of the week in the best weather 

@Grant Fondo I can recommend the gore shakedry waterproof ,expensive but it works


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2020)

13 rider said:


> Been off work all week and managed to rack up 140 miles dodging the weather successfully mainly by riding early . Today rides was an extended version of my 50km Wymeswold loop . Set off at 0930 and soon found out I was overdressed it was warm for a change had to stop after 5 miles to remove my buff and ear warmer .On the descent into Wymeswold I could hear a group chatting away were catching me as they past me the lead rider said "hello again" ,I was slightly puzzled as I had seen no other riders this morning ,Then I recognized his kit and realised we had rode a few miles together on Saturday as I caught him up that time and we chatted away and found we lived a couple of villages apart . So are paths crossed again about 15 miles away from our last meeting, small world . Had a nice draft sitting just off the back of the group of 4 until they turned off . Into Barrow and starting do the maths to get the mileage up to 41 so an extended route home via Sileby ,Rothley and Swithland . Home with 41.2 miles in the bag ,why 41 miles ? Because it took my monthly total to 1000.8 miles. Probably the nicest ride of the week in the best weather
> 
> @Grant Fondo I can recommend the gore shakedry waterproof ,expensive but it works


Ok cheers


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2020)

Just a quick trip to drop off a DVD at mum's folowed by a bit of shopping at Tesco. Still don't know how I managed to extend it out to 33 miles of mixed surface riding in a stiff breeze, strangely warm conditions and the obligatory light rain shower on the way home.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Oct 2020)

Grey, breezy and actually quite warm here this morning and ignoring the weather warning for rain today I had time for a longer ride. The farmer was cutting the hedge over the lane from my house although he only did the field side today there were a few big bits of hedge to dodge as I headed out towards Northwood, Bettisfield, Breadon Heath, Welshampton, up to Coptiviney where the rain had actually washed the usual filthy lane clean carried on into Ellesmere, past Ellesmere College to Lee, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields, Baschurch, turned past the schools to Eyton over the railway to Myddlewood where the wind was making the usually easy route to Marton hard work, turned back to Burlton, Brown Heath a longer way through Loppington and turned back to Wolverley and home. 34.08miles @15.1mph. The roads are really filthy now with mud and mushed up leaves and both me and the bike were plastered in it- not a good look even the dogs weren’t impressed! Only saw 2 other cyclists, a few dog walkers and a horse rider.


----------



## galaxy (31 Oct 2020)

Hello all, i`ve not posted for a while, life just seems so hectic at the Moment. Had a Friday off and a few errands to run. So Mrs Galaxy and I jumped on the Mountain bikes as our lanes lanes are really muddy due to the Tractors and lots of hedge cutting. First job was to go see a Neighbour and Friend to price up a plastering Job for him. That also turned into a Cuppa and 2 home made apple Muffins. This visit had us enroute to pick up some milk and Tea bags for a neighbour who is sheilding awaiting a Covid Test. Then a route passing the local Churches. Warn enough, cloudy but no rain and a little Windy in Places.
Really enjoyable ride.


----------



## Kryton521 (31 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm after a good recommendation for a rain jacket, what type? I would have been out this week if I had one


I brought, [eBay] a DHB Flashlight Force, really impressed with it. Yes you do get sweaty in it, but unless you have hundreds £ in your budget, this is a fantastic wet proof jacket


----------



## Shropshire65LW (31 Oct 2020)

fair weather rider  well this weather has put a end to my cycling , back soon with some posts i hope


----------



## DCBassman (31 Oct 2020)

Shropshire65LW said:


> fair weather rider  well this weather has put a end to my cycling , back soon with some posts i hope


Same here, too wet 'n' windy...


----------



## geocycle (31 Oct 2020)

awful here as well in the NW. Looks like we are holed up for the weekend again. Cleaned the Do everything bike and removed a field full of mud. Rain again, but now I have a field full of mud in the yard...


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Oct 2020)

Just a short mtb ride of 12 miles today. Most of it was on road, but I still got filthy.
This week Lisa’s mum has had a knee replacement so we’ve been walking their dog, Bo.






On one of the routes I spied a bridleway.....





From here it went steeply down hill, into a swamp!

The river Yealm was coming onto the Road in places.





It looked like this on the other side....





Warm, wet and dirty. What’s not to like?

https://www.strava.com/activities/4266391680


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Oct 2020)

The rain went through and the sun came out. But the wind just blew. I just had time to head into the shelter of the lanes for this one around the standard White Rabbit run. Even so it was the gloaming as I took the last few miles. 35 smiles


----------



## gbb (31 Oct 2020)

A quick sub 10 miler this evening as light falls and the rain has subsided. Nice temps and a mixed ride of urban, woodland tracks and country park.
An owl, probably a tawny based on it's dark colouring, spooked out of a tree above me, Mars and Saturn clearly visible to the east and south.
Lovely simple ride.


----------



## chriswoody (31 Oct 2020)

I managed to find some time today to get out into the forest and get some mud under my tires and fresh air into my lungs, it made a great change from spinning away in the cellar on Zwift. It's been raining a lot this week, but the temperatures are still very high, nearly fifteen degrees today, though it was grey and overcast.

I headed west into the forest and was soon bimbling along in complete solitude, a fallen tree blocking the path is a reminder of the recent high winds and storms. 






One of the things i love about these forests is the mix of trees around and at no time is it more evident than in Autumn, when the leaves from the different species turn into different colours at different times. The Birch leaves are vibrant yellow against the silver bark, the Oak is a mix of brown and green and the Scots pine stays a vibrant green as it waits for the onset of Winter. 






Today is a national bank holiday and everything is shut, so folk are out and about in the fresh air.The paths I travel are generally free of walkers, but there are still plenty of horse riders around and I take care to not spook the horses as I ride on through. Travelling through Stedden I turn onto the cobbles that lead me from the edge of the village to the water works, taking care on the treacherously greasy surface.






Crossing the river at the Hydro Electric plant, I pause to glance into an open door and look around the main hall at the old generators humming away. An engineer and his son are busy tending to a bank of instruments on the far side and I snap a sneaky picture before moving on. 






There's a nice mix of gravel and forest tracks waiting on the other side of the river as I turn back towards home. The bike squirms and dances over the mud and reminds me how much fun I'm missing every time I'm holed up in the cellar on the Turbo. This section of forest is scattered with foragers out combing the undergrowth for mushrooms, they look up and smile at my mud splattered face as I rattle on by.






It won't be long now until these trees are completely naked and the forest settles down for Winter, hopefully the worryingly high temperatures will start to cool as well. Finally after 25km I guide my muddy body and bike back into my garden, ready for a good hosing down and a well earned coffee. A lovely Autumnal ride in one of my favourite patches of forest.


----------



## wafter (31 Oct 2020)

The day began with yet more ambivalence about waking up at all, then a thoroughly miserable trudge to the shop and back in the rain (along with the priviledge of having to queue again - more panic buying on the cusp of lockdown 2.0 perhaps..).

By late afternoon I was sick of vegetating on the sofa so elected to explore a bit of town I wasn't yet familiar with and check out an area with a few houses I can't afford. Unfortunately as half- suspected the route I'd planned to take turned out to be a narrow, very muddy footpath; so that was out on my chosen mode of transit. Back down Cumnor hill I went, the headwind that'd blighted me on the way up apparently reversing direction with me, and again as I doubled back at the bottom of the hill 

Out-of-reach-housing bothered I turned around and headed back towards the pile of bricks and mortar that will, for the next month serve as a testament to my failed hopes and dreams.. Thankfully by the time it came to turn off my mood had improved and I carried on into town and out the other side before wiggling about on NCN5 en-route back.

Definitely a necessary ride for my mental health and one that yet again drove home the immense value of the simple bicycle; my humble £30, 10-speed Raleigh proving nearly as enjoyable to ride as my more expensive gear and actually feeling more capable on the deep, wet leaves thanks to its budget Decathon "gravel" tyres.

Looking back it's amusing that the first time I rode the bike after fixing it my overwhelming desire was to sell it straight away thanks to its dire brakes, clunky gears and skinny bars. Now, after maybe 500 miles I've grown accustomed to all of these and while the brakes are still routinely mildly terrifying it does't seem nearly as inferior to my other gear as it once did.

20-odd very necessary miles that have left my lower body feeling quite worked-over on the back of a 2-3hr walk yesterday. With lockdown looming once more I think it can only be even more important to keep hammering myself on the bike; weather permitting of course!


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Nov 2020)

A sunny, mild but gusty long loop round the airport today... lots of people out and about despite the strong wind... 16 miles - tired but happy start to November!


----------



## philtalksbx (1 Nov 2020)

More big river shots with the rollers at Parson's Pleasure flowing. They don't normally do that, it generally goes down the nearby weir on the right, which is itself blocked by a big fallen tree from last year.





First time out for the RRA with the new Tiagra groupset - lovely!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2020)

Blocked by a tree _from last year_?


----------



## philtalksbx (1 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Blocked by a tree _from last year_?


I think so yes - we canoe on that stretch and haven't been able to go down the weir slope for ages. We had some big storms last year and I think it came down then. It's not blocking a river passage (except for a few adventurous canoeists!) so it seems to have been just left there.


----------



## Old jon (1 Nov 2020)

It is blowing a bit out there, and my back garden is pretty sheltered. So a good guess at the weather would be showers and sunshine. That recipe is fine by me, pedal off riding the Bob Jackson.

And enjoy the tailwind. The ride via Oakwood to Slaid Hill had the breeze from a few directions, often carrying some rain but not a lot. Mostly downhill to the far side of Wike and then up through East Keswick before reaching the A659. And all of a sudden there was more traffic.

Cross the River Wharfe to Linton, quieter roads to Wetherby and leave on the B1224 but not for long. There is a right turn before crossing the bridge over the A1(M). Ride around the southwest of the town then aim for Wattle Syke and it’s collection of roundabouts. Then West Woods Road to Bramham. At the end of this, turn right to ride to Thorner, but Wothersome is before that.



Up through Sandhills next, and it occurred to me that the wind had been very kind today. Apart from a blustery bit on Street Lane, way back, it had not been a problem. And then it hit me on the right turn to Skeltons Lane, the first really open bit of country on this morning’s trip

Wind in my face made a subdued whizz down Boot Hill, all the way to the bottom of Eastgate this was noticeable, but the further downhill, the less wind. And crossing the Aire at Crown Point felt dead calm. Not a great distance home from there, two thousand feet of climbing and 35 miles of pedalling pasted a grin on my mug, and the sun was shining!

Back above sea level for today's wander . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Nov 2020)

Steve E and Margaret PR turned out as did John G who wasn't feeling it so went home. Bit of a breeze was helpful on the way out. Just the standard route by Eckington Bridge to Bricklehampton and on to Cropthorne. The cafe at Fladbury was unexpectedly closed. So we retraced to The Anchor in the village for a cuppa. Then up the wee hill to Bishampton and over the old airfield. At Pinvin we took the ford crossing on the foot bridge with the river quite high. Then Wadborough for Kinnersley Bank and the run back to Upton. I took a little detour on the way home for OCD's sake . 
57 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Nov 2020)

After taking the dogs to the beach I went out in the murk on my mountain bike. It was a 100% road ride, but some of the lanes I went down were bloody filthy!
The Yealm flows by





cows In the murk





they came to say hello





then I spotted a monkey





and some red horses





Martin the pine





at the same time last week I had a wee and a mini nervous breakdown, this week I just had the wee





more mucky lanes





and home via Bridgend





almost 15 lovely, mucky miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/4272215776


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2020)

Today's cycling shenanigans brings up 120 months in a row of Imperial Century rides, or to put it another way, 10 years. Where did the time and miles go?
A great Kent ride to the beautiful Bedgebury Pinetum, only soured a little by drizzle most of the morning and a few very poor drivers, but we did see sunshine, only briefly but we saw it. It appeared, and then it disappeared. Thankfully it was fairly mild temperature wise.
I rode in the fantastic company and leadership of @Trickedem, who come up with the route, so it had it's fair share of ups and ups and ups, and some glorious downs. 
So, scores on the doors. A tad over the 100 miles. Imperial Century #14 for the year, month 120 in a row.
1 more to go for a new gold star.
The last 10 years rides have mostly been in the company of Tim, along with rb58, who was on his own ride today. So thanks chaps. Legends the both of you.

A Stag and it's Doe, Alpacas, a black rabbit and a suicidal Pheasant.


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Nov 2020)

Dry but windy this morning and as the forecast is for stronger wind tomorrow it seemed like a good idea to get the 50km challenge ride done today. Set off to Whixall, Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood, Alkington over to Tilstock before turning back down the next lane to Whixall, Coton Wood, Coton, Prees where the wind was starting to be a nuisance and made for slow progress through to Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton, Loppington where I could take a detour and avoid any more riding into 20mph headwinds going on to Lyneal, Colemere wondering why I keep coming this way on a Sunday as there is a bit of traffic about with people going walking at Colemere, back into Lyneal, Northwood and home. The roads were mostly dry today so actually got home fairly clean. 36.92 miles. Photo of the autumn leaves in the woods near Lyneal only place I could stop without being blown away!


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Nov 2020)

No ride yesterday...40mph+ winds & driving rain just not safe, so I got in an early loop this morning before the club ride. Windy & wet to start, but other than one heavy-ish squall, the drizzle stopped by the time I was turning back to reach the start of the club ride. Only 3 out & pace limited by others capabilities, so decided to challenge myself to ride everything in the big ring. A mostly rolling route with a few short sharp rises around Newent & we did reasonably well at sheltering from the worst of the wind (still 20mph winds). Unfortunately the final climb was up through May Hill Village & straight into the wind. I stuck it out on the big ring but it certainly wasn't the fastest way up (although still 1st up). A steady 65 miles with 827m of ascent. Nice to be out & overall not a bad morning in the saddle. Traffic back across town was not pleasant (route was to north of Gloucester, so had to get across to the south (cycle/pedestrian bridge between Minsterworth & Elmore Back would be nice...).


----------



## footloose crow (2 Nov 2020)

*2 Nov. Dodging squalls*

It has to be a short ride. By the time today's obligations are discharged there is just a short window between now and darkness. Even as I tell my wife my plan to go out a squall of rain rattles the windows and the wind rolls plant pots across the deck. 'Sun will be out in minute' I say as I wheel the bike down the path and sure enough it appears, shafts of solid light between Turner-esque clouds. Rainbows and dark skies. Gusts that knock me sideways and make me pedal hard even on the downhills. A malevolent wind. 

Out of Truro on the A390 buffeted one way by passing trucks and the other way by the wind. I don't like this. The road is wet and greasy and this is a fast downhill. The traffic is passing in a haze of spray, the droplets catching the light. My legs are already spotted with road dirt. As soon as possible I am off the road and heading up Truck Hill, the wind urging me on to a Strava time within a second of my best ever and without trying too hard. Thank you wind - although I know you will exact payment on the way home. 

Then it is back to dirty lanes, mud slick and thorn scattered, the bike wheels skittering over the wet grass in the middle of the lane. The trees have been stripped bare by the last week of gales and I can see the next rain squall is fast approaching. Big drops smear the screen on the Wahoo and I seek shelter for five minutes beneath a skeletal tree. 











A right turn onto a cleaner road but only because there is traffic; farm lorries passing in a burst of spray, the drivers intent on the road and seemingly unaware of my presence. The wind has turned against me too. Quickly across the A road and back onto the quiet lanes. I will take the dirt over the traffic any day.






Now I have far reaching views as I follow a ridge crest on the edge of the Roseland peninsula, hidden Cornwall and quiet today as it is every day. These lanes are not signposted and hard to find. The rain has washed the air clean and the landscape is crisp and in focus. The light streams from gaps in the cloud cover, an intensely blue sky between storm clouds.






The wind is against me now, so strong at one point I am in the small cog on the front even going downhill. I don't mind. I didn't set out to do a fast ride but just to be outside and on the bike.











Back on the A390 for the reverse of the earlier fast downhill, only now a slow uphill against the wind but this time on the cycle path, a narrow strip of debris strewn and greasy tarmac that follows the road edge. I feel safer on it though and focus on breathing and progress. The Wahoo tells me the split times (comparing my progress to my best time ever on this hill) every few seconds and I can see I am falling further and further behind. I switch pages and stop worrying about it.

Home at 4pm and already it is growing dark, the rush hour traffic growing, the street lights flickering on in dark corners. Lockdown is approaching and so is winter. This is a dark time.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Nov 2020)

Still windy this morning although not as bad as yesterday but forecast to get worse again by lunchtime so set off as soon as the school traffic had gone ( would rather take a chance with the promised 40+mph wind than school run traffic.) Off into the sunshine to Loppington, Nonely, into the wind to Myddle and up the hill to turn down Lower Road,onto Merrington where the sunshine disappeared and it started to rain, carried on to Old Woods, Fennemere, Eyton, into Baschurch and a tailwind most of the way to Marton, Burlton, a different bit of Loppington with a detour up the Ellesmere road to Horton and home. Apart from one dog walker in Baschurch didn’t see anyone else. No picture today because it was cold, wet and windy. Had to clean my bike again because it was filthy although I’m sure it will be just as bad in a few days. 22.84 miles and got home before the wind got worse.


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2020)

but just to be outside and on the bike

Ta @footloose crow , my sentiments entirely


----------



## Old jon (3 Nov 2020)

Bright skies again and it is time to take the fixed out for a ride. Walking across Victoria Bridge yesterday morning I noticed how high the river was, so this morning I thought to see if there was much flooding around.

The Armouries, for the riverside path to Woodlesford, seemed a good place to start. And then to return to after finding fifty yards or so of path had become part of the river. Ride on the road then, through a lot of Hunslet on the way to the climb up to John o’ Gaunts. Down to Oulton and ride out on the A639.

Mickletown next, then Methley Junction to Castleford. The river and canal are to my left all the way along here, no sign of any flooding. All the way to Castleford Bridge, crossing that a quick look left showed the weir was, ermmm, high. It is quite a drag up to Ledston Luck from here, then the roads level out on the way to another mickle, Micklefield this time.

At the crossroads with the B1217 I turned right, out of habit I suppose. Or maybe I wanted another sight of Lotherton Gates. Turn left at those gates to Aberford and take Cattle Lane out of there. This is a bit up and down, but there is a flat bit too.



Into Barwick and the first drops of rain were falling. On the way out of there I could hear voices behind, and by the time I reached Scholes the two lasses had caught up. They were that slightly uncomfortable bit faster than me, still in sight on Thorner Lane just before I turned onto Skeltons Lane.

From where I rode the usual way home, still with the odd spit of rain. Thirty seven miles and sixteen hundred feet, mostly bright and it never felt really cold. Something, no a lot of things, to smile about.

Ups and downs and arounds


----------



## colly (3 Nov 2020)

Another outing into a bright sunny afternoon, which turned into a dull afternoon pdq. I thought to myself 'Am I a rain magnet?' as I felt those first cold drops on my face. Turns out I am not. It dripped a bit for maybe 10 miles or so but nothing to get wet about, it was cold (hence the long
tights) and being made of stern stuff I simply laughed if off........ha ha ha.
So out across the park, Street Lane to Harrogate Road and once out of the crush I made for Bramhope and then down Pool Bank to meet the swollen Wharfe. It was as @Old jon said 'Ermmm high'. I drove over the Wharfe at Harewood Bridge yesterday and I think it was as high as I've ever seen it.
After pool I headed up towards Farnley and then back down into the busy Otley. Mid afternoon traffic and small compact market towns don't really go together all that well, but when did that ever matter to planners and the like?
Up the long gradual climb from Otley to The Dyneley Arms and past Bramhope, the Mone Bros. quarry on King lane and round the back of the ever present Eccup Reservoir. Harrogate Road, Moortown and after a short loop round the block back home.

30.2 miles of sweaty coldness and 2000ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/58535734


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Nov 2020)

Margaret PR and Jules H were at the meet as I rolled up. Our initial aim was for The Mythe so Jules picked the White Rabbit route. Then onward we skirted the most of Tewkesbury to admire the thatched owls on some of the roofs in Kemerton. At Beckford, unusually, we took little used lanes by Alderton to Greet. Quite a different approach to the Cotswold scarp for us. We dodged around Winchcombe and took familiar lanes through Stanton and Stanway. Margaret turned off for an early return while Jules and I were almost at Buckland. This was our first visit to this village. Lovely spot. We visited the church which had some interesting artefacts and history. Good spot for us to eat our sandwiches sitting in the warming sun. Our return began by Aston Somerfield and on to Hinton Cross. Every up slope I was struggling on. Thanks to Jules for his patience. Our run was fairly standard now but by the Combertons my slope struggles began to disappear as something resembling normality returned. Onward over the Avon at Eckington for Strensham lead to our parting at Upton. I took to my usual return route by Brotheridge Green where I paused to watch a Barn Owl hunting over a bit of rough pasture. Always a wonderful bird to see. 68 smiles


----------



## Mike_P (4 Nov 2020)

Day booked off (home) work and weather forecast right for once so around a quarter to 11 once the day had warmed up a touch the Defy headed north for a pre lockdown 2.0 ride along the A61 to Ripon; a few years back the road was clearly signposted with the number of casualties per annum on it; all drivers were well behaved and careful today bar one.




A head or cross head wind made the upgrades onto Grewelthorpe a slog not helped by the rear mech playing up, refusing occasionally to drop onto a smaller cog – the temporary resolution for the ride was to change the front mech which somehow caused the rear mech to behave. Stopped by the village pond in Grewelthorpe for a lunch of cheese sandwiches and an apple.




The ascent away from the village was wet with running water pouring out of a road drain grate and then over the crest the decent in the shade was cold and I was glad I had not taken the gilet off. The sun returned as I turned along Roomer Lane with valley of the River Ure laid out in the landscape .




A section was completely flooded and I decided to wheel the bike pass on the muddy verge thankful I had pair of nearly looking like road shoes MTB shoes on.




Immediately afterwards the new sports cam mount on its first outing broke
Quickly thereafter came the xW of Swinton dominated by the castle, today a hotel, and its grounds




A short distance later Masham had its weekly market on a small part of the huge market place. The A6108 east away from Masham had been closed due to flooding but the signs had been removed so I headed east, at one point the road was almost flooded completely and I cycled along the obvious high point of the road well on the wrong side of the road.

Carried on east on the B6267 to Nosterfield where I turned south then south west to the local nature reserve for a snack break.




Onto West Tanfield and the A6108 to Ripon in increasingly threatening skys; not surprising with a tail wind the days PRs were recorded on this part of the ride and once beyond Ripon the sun returned.

Through Bishop Monkton and pass Copgrove to the crossroads east of Farnham where a brief halt for another snack was quickly nearby joined by a whole group of cyclists who could be heard discussing the route I was about to take, “Knaresboroughs down this hill”, “The climb away is a b*stard, I always struggle”.

Indeed it seemed a struggle away from Knaresborough on the A59 as the rear mech played up again; where I could have done with not being in the large cog I had to stay in until the normal need again for it on the steeper parallel cycle path. Decided to go along the full length of Bilton Lane as the old railway in the cutting from Starbeck would probably be somewhat cold. 49.22 miles @13.6mph avg 2854ft climbed


----------



## footloose crow (4 Nov 2020)

*4 Nov. My first Audax....and maybe the last for a while*

The internet is burning up with cyclists giving their views on whether Audax UK should continue to validate DIY Audax and Permanents during the lockdown. For the confused, it is possible, or maybe was possible until today, to submit a GPX track of a ride of 100, 200, 400km etc and have it validated as a DIY Audax. The only requirement is to state to Audax UK in advance where you were going and when and have the route approved. 

Well maybe 'the internet is burning' is a small exaggeration. There are about ten people on *Yet Another Cycling Forum* (am I allowed to mention them on here?) expressing a range of contradictory views and SPD sandals are being thrown around.

Just as well then that on the eve of the lockdown I managed to squeeze in my first validated Audax 100k ride. A small beginning. I found it extremely hard and it may be a while before I try a 200km ride. Well at least a month...and that end date is from a mendacious Prime Minister who has only a passing acquaintance with truth. So maybe a couple of months, or more. Who knows? 

The ride started well with blue skies and a tailwind although the air was cold enough to bite my fingers and face, especially in the shaded lanes away from the sun.





Morning lanes

This will be the longest ride I have done post broken collarbone and I have divided it into stages in my mind. Achievable goals. Just get to the top of this hill, maybe get as far as Illogan, see if you can get to Hayle. It normally works but today I have a ticking clock. I have a time limit for the ride. I have to finish by a certain time. It makes me push harder than I feel comfortable with, heart rate exploding on the hills. I want to slow down and enjoy the scenery more; all of Cornwall looks serene today under a clear sky. Colours as bright as wet paint, deep green fields, the sea looking positively cerulean, the sharp edges of the engine houses contrasting against the bright yellow of gorse and the browns and reds of old bracken. I feel driven though and the tail wind is helping me achieve speeds I do not normally achieve.

In a little over two hours I have reached Penzance and clocked 37 miles. Blimey that was fast. I sit on the harbour wall and rest, already feeling the NE wind that will hold me up all the way home. The sea looks flat under this slanting November light but there are surfers in Mounts Bay and I can see the the waves foaming over offshore rocks.





Penzance harbour





Mounts Bay and St Michael's Mount

The cycle path between Marazion and Penzance is being closed later today to be re-surfaced and the contractors are erecting Harris fencing to block it off. The current surface of the path is poor; sharp pointed rocks set in hard packed grit. These are tyre ripping teeth and I really don't want a puncture here. The sign says they expect to take 180 days to complete the work. Hopefully it includes separating cyclists and pedestrians and their dogs on this narrow path. The alternative by road is urban dual carriageway with busy and fast roundabouts. 

If the journey to Penzance was a head-down speed and distance devouring experience, the return leg is a slog. My legs suddenly feel leaden. I am in 34/34 on every hill - even the ones I would normally take in my stride. It is more than the headwind and maybe I needed to rest more before this ride. 

I set distance goals again and reward myself with a biscuit or a brief rest when I reach them. The clock is still ticking in my mind, although I have switched pages on the Wahoo so I cannot see it running down. I think that makes it worse. I torture myself with thoughts of failing on my first Audax, of not making the cut off time. I can't remember what the cutoff time is anymore and the mental maths trying to calculate it is tiring and unproductive.





St Ives and Gwithian beach 

I know if I can get to Portreath, I can always get home from there quite quickly. It is home territory, afternoon or evening spin distance. The road into Portreath drops a long way from the heights of the north coast in a series of sweeping, fast bends and suddenly I am looking over the bay and the beach and the village behind. Time for an energy gel, let's see if they work. The village is crowded with visitors although half term has gone. Making the most of pre-lockdown or will it be different this time. More selfishness, more ignoring the rules, more 'if Cummings can go to Durham, I can go to the beach'?





Portreath in November sunshine

The final hill through Truro is a trial. The bottom is a 12% kicker and then it slowly declines to 6%. The lessening of angle comes too slowly as I slow down too, posting my longest time ever on this hill, grinding up in bottom gear, out of energy and enthusiasm. I am still not sure why today is so hard. I did this hill two days ago and it was fine. 

By now I know that I am well within the time limit, especially as I have done 110km now and so have already achieved my goal. I didn't need to pressure myself. I was always going to make it and with time to spare. 

This evening I sit with weary legs and post the GPX file of my route to Audax UK and get a response within an hour accepting my claim. No need for 'proof of passage' in terms of shop or cafe receipts, just my electronic snail trail. Just as well, as I continue to avoid people and shops and indoor spaces as I did during the first lockdown. So I have done an Audax finally, after joining last December and waiting for events to start again. They never did down here in Cornwall and even if they had, I broke my collarbone on the day lockdown ended. 

Je suis un randonneur. (Sort of). I think 100k is very small beer in distance cycling but it is enough for me today. It was a 'Brevet Populaire' apparently. I could get a badge for my saddlebag now.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Nov 2020)

Two completely contrasting trips today.
Both 17 and a bit miles long, one heading north out the city, through Bearsden to Carbeth.
The other across Glasgow to Rutherglen and back















View over to the Campsies from Stockiemuir road was great this morning.
I didn't bother with a city picture....we all know what traffic looks like.


Both trips were to deliver tablet that my wife makes and sells to raise funds for Marie Curie.
She always offers free delivery in the Glasgow area.... means I get a few outings.


----------



## itboffin (4 Nov 2020)

today for the first time in what feels like months there was no noticeable wind or rain, lovely fresh crisp day and tonight the first minus temps for a very long time, its amazing when you take away the wind how much more bearable the cold is.

Again i need to stop and take some photos, it's truly beautiful down here in the SW


----------



## Old jon (5 Nov 2020)

Bright sky, a bit cool, and some breeze. There was a route in what passes for my mind and I am sure the touring bike wanted to have it’s wheels turned. So off we went, me and the bike that is, seems to me solo rides only is the best bet. But minds are there for changing.

It is a dozen days since I rode up Boot Hill, so it must be time to ride it again. Once past the crest there is a short stretch of level road before the right turn onto Red Hall Lane. Skeltons Lane after this and at the ‘T’ junction turn right. This is a Thorner Lane, but riding away from Thorner. On and shortly off the A64 to pedal through Scholes on the way to Barwick in Elmet and the maypole there.



Bear right to pass the church, and down the hill to cross Cock Beck for the first time today. This road reaches Aberford after a couple of ups and downs, the beck flows off to the left. So turning right at the end of Cattle Lane leaves the beck behind for a while and takes me to Lotherton Lane. And those gates again. Turn left to ride to Towton.

And the beck is back at the left of the road. This is the beck, or river, which reportedly ran red that day in 1461 when the battle of Towton was fought. But not today. I turned left onto the A162 and rode further north to the left turn for Stutton and my second and last crossing of that beck today. Riding through the village I noticed one house was ‘Station House’, and checking the OS map just now, yup there was a railway there at one time.

A bit of rising road after leaving Stutton, parallel to the A64 which was very quiet this morning. A bridge over that leading to the crossroads with the old A64. Straight across and at the next junction turn left to head to Aberford. And things from here on fall together easily enough. In Thorner I decided to turn right onto Carr Lane, for a different route away from the village. And then turned left on the A58 to turn left again onto Coal Road and cross my outward route onto Red Hall Lane.

Down that hill, into the edge of town and home through Hunslet. The end of my street was a welcome sight, for the hot shower waiting to be had once through my front door. And the grin also for thirty eight wonderful miles topped with 2100 feet of uphill. So good.

Bonfire cards from the garthing . . .


----------



## Donger (5 Nov 2020)

First ride for a fortnight today and I loved it. Just a variation of my bread and butter ride out to Frampton on Severn and back, with a couple of twists and turns added. 23.6 miles done at leisurely pace in beautiful, windless, low sun conditions. I wrapped up warm, but might not have needed to.

First up, the waterfront at Epney:




Then the canal at Frampton:




... and on the way back I diverted down Castle Lane .... where you get a better class of garden ornaments:




Had a great little rush of endorphines today. Lovely to get back out there. Not so bad, this autumn cycling.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (5 Nov 2020)

Time to start exercising my way through the depression of Lockdown part 2. Will need some self motivation to get out in the dark and less hospitable weather, but helped by the fact we can meet 1 other for exercise, so I met up with Doug, just down the road. To be fair, the weather was nice this evening, though, with not a breath of wind and whilst chilly, nothing too much to be concerned with.

Noticeable that there was still plenty of traffic about, in the Town suburbs and indeed some of the lanes, for a good proportion of the ride........

After meeting up and a quick chat, we set off through Meole village, then onto the busy road to Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft. Noticeable how much more room the cars were giving us though, in the dark, which was good to see.

We then turned onto lanes through Exfords Green and Stapleton, having to squeeze into the side, on the narrowest section, for an Ambulance to come past us. No blues and two’s on, but they didn’t seem keen on stopping to wait for us to come through, so I guess they were loaded up.

Went past, but didn’t stop at, Dad’s, as that would have been breaking the Lockdown rules on the first day. We in a bubble but Doug obviously isn’t.

It was much quieter through Gonsal, Condover and along Lyons Lane, to Betton Abbots, where traffic picked up again, along with the Fireworks, which had been sporadic for most of the ride. We were approaching Shrewsbury now, with more people having their own garden displays and indeed we passed a garden party where there was a bonfire lit and fireworks being let off, not far from home.

We parted ways at the traffic lights, on the estate junction and I arrived home with 14.9 miles on the clock, at a leisurely 11.3mph. Didn’t take it too fast, as Doug is still getting back into riding again and he did very well.


----------



## itboffin (5 Nov 2020)

Almost no time to ride today due to a lot of meetings and general admin but a lovely 40 mins out locally and again totally loving a ride with no wind, it makes so much of a difference and i now realise just how much more windy it is here in Windshire than anywhere else i've lived in my life the SW of England is colder wetter and more windy on a daily basis than anywhere i can think of, back in August we managed a club week away in Wales north to south tour and it was super wet but warm like 20c warm and zero wind, is Wessex cursed?


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Nov 2020)

A ride out past Stamfordham and Black Heugh today- 16 miles- into a strong westerly wind at 12mph to get pushed back at 24mph!


----------



## ruffers (6 Nov 2020)

Well I finally managed to get out on my bike!!!! It’s been way too long, with shifts, poor weather, and my son having to isolate (bubble at school).

I managed a sort of loop from bury to horwich and back.

The weather was clear and sunny but with a chilly breeze. I purchased some overshoes so these got a maiden voyage today too, was very impressed.










In total I rode 30.68 miles and definitely did too much. My legs are in bits. 

Happy cycling everyone and stay safe. 🚴🏻‍♂️


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Nov 2020)

Day off today so out in the mist at Lunchtime for a ride to Wetherby via Aberford, Barwick, Thorner & Collingham. No cafe so sat on a bench near the town hall with my Cooplands meal deal, small bacon butty and a cappuccino for £2!!. Very Misty start but soon brightened up into a lovely afternoon.
28.6 miles with an average of 13.3 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2020)

I was going to get up to Dartmoor today, but I couldn’t be bothered to put the bike on the car and drive.

Around the Warren! Blowing a hoolie with a headwind all the way. It was beautiful!
At the tea house I jumped back on the road to Battisborough, then for a little treat I went to Mothecombe beach. Cycling on soft sand.... what fun!

A sneak along the Flete Estate private drive along the river Erme , through Holbeton and home.

17 breezy miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/4296777743


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Nov 2020)

I rode over the Hill to meet Pete M in Colwall. Our route lead us by Coddington to Bosbury and Harbour Hill. At Ashperton we rounded to the Hereford road to turn for the climb up and over to Woolhope Cockshoot. We paused at the top for the wonderful views. Then on past the forestry work which has opened up some super views and changed the whole feel of this up ramp. Down at Canwood we admired the sculpture before looping to Woolhope and up the staircase to the Marcle Ridge where I dispatched my apple. We descended to Much Marcle to head homeward when Pete's rear tyre went down. Underway again we aimed for the southern end of the hills where our final chat took place at Bromsberrow as Pete headed back to Colwall and I took standard lanes home. At Guarlford I bumped into Bill D so had a chat on the little loop. Super sunny day today with little wind. Lovely. 53 smiles


----------



## theloafer (6 Nov 2020)

first ride since sept .. just my usual loop 35 miles felt great to be out even if it was a tad  .the off road section was wetter than i thought  but was able to walk the soggy bit just. had no choice coffee stop was ahead  .. had coffee and scone at Epplyby tearoom sitting alfresco of course. bike needed a good wash on my return ..good to see plenty of riders out ...all in pairs 
https://www.strava.com/activities/4297851843
















my ride buddy


----------



## Mburton1993 (6 Nov 2020)

T'was a silly route; dark, hilly and sometimes quite narrow. Nice though.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## a.twiddler (7 Nov 2020)

This should read, "my ride the day before yesterday" as I didn't get round to posting it.
To the town centre on the Revolution Country Explorer. First day of this year’s second lockdown, and finally the rain and wind have given up. Out for “daily exercise” and “essential supplies” from the pharmacy. Not so warm today, but I was well wrapped up. Both my Sigma bike computer and the vintage cyclometer have conked out so I have estimated the mileage. I was tempted to take the recumbent but it tends to attract attention when parked in town, hence the tourer.

A pleasant trundle to town, very little traffic or passers-by, so I could have got away with using the recumbent. Nevertheless, it was a reminder of what a nice bike this is to ride. I was in full pootling mode by the time I had done my errands so came back by a roundabout route. Regrettably, no camera today. I went down to the river to look at the wild fowl and spent some time soaking up the sights and sounds. As well as the usual suspects, eg coots, moorhens, assorted ducks and geese and numerous seabirds there were a few that I didn’t recognise. Seeing the geese reminded me that recently I had heard them flying at night, even though I couldn’t see them. You don’t think of them as being night birds.

After mooching around for a while I decided to cross back over the river and have a ride upstream along the track to the Yacht Club. As expected, everything was battened down so I continued as far as I could up the track to where it became the access to a farm, before turning round.

Looking at my map, I could see a restricted bridleway heading up the hill from Ways Green which the legend described as “prohibited to mechanically propelled vehicles”. I was intrigued by this, wondering if a bike was far enough below the threshold of being mechanically propelled so as not to be prohibited. On the way to the turn off point I passed a middle aged woman walking along the road. She gave me a skeptical look, then after I missed the turn off and turned back to look for it she gave me an even more skeptical look. Was this cyclist up to no good? Was he casing some joint for a future nefarious deed? I found the point marked on the map. There was a gate to a field with a distinctly pedestrian sized swing gate alongside. There was a footpath sized track through the field, disappearing into a distant dip and climbing to a similar gate and swing gate about a mile away, with St. Chad’s Church visible not far beyond. I knew there was a paved lane from St Chad’s Church to Swanlow Lane. I didn’t know what was in the dip. After all the rain recently it could be a swampy morass. It would be difficult to get my bike through the swing gate. How would you squeeze a horse through? I visualised a lot of whinnying and snorting. Maybe a run up and a graceful jump over the gate. Maybe I'd misread the map. I mentally filed this route away for a dry spell, and a trip on my folder. It weighs hardly anything so would be easy to lift over the gates.

I continued on my way. I passed the skeptical woman again. I don’t know if she gave me a skeptical look this time as she was going in the same direction as myself. Maybe she was on her mobile to the fuzz at that very moment -”’ee’s passed me three times now, I’m sure ‘ee’s up to no good!” Perhaps she just looks like that anyway. I felt her skeptical gaze making the space between my shoulder blades itch as I rode on.

Soon afterwards I came across an unusual black and white dog trotting unattended along the pavement. It looked like a greyhound but it was enormous. Perhaps there was some Great Dane in there somewhere. I felt a bit apprehensive as I came level with it but it just looked at me and yawned. So it’s official then. I’m boring! Still, better boring and unmunched than otherwise.

Continuing along Ways Green, turned up Gladstone St. ascending the gradually steepening hill to the summit on Townfields Road. I got up without feeling that I was exerting myself particularly, and noted that I was changing down and spinning more easily than I remembered. It could be that these recent months of recumbent riding have improved my ability to spin, an unexpected benefit.

I reached the traffic lights at Swanlow Lane and turned along it. Home after about 7 miles, a short but enjoyable ride.


----------



## a.twiddler (7 Nov 2020)

Yesterday's ride.
The garden chair rides again! Today, still cool but with sunny spells. I was well wrapped up, with my winter beany hat with peak, shades and clip on mirror. Left it a bit late really, starting at 2:30 but wanted to get out on the LWB recumbent anyway . I had a route planned out to get back before it got too dark. Second day of lockdown II, was going to be a quick traffic free trip. After my ride on the tourer yesterday I was surprised how long the cranks seemed to be but I think they’re the same lengths, it’s just the horizontal pedalling action. I read recently of recumbent riding being described as “playing a trombone with your feet” and that’s the way it felt till I settled back into it after rolling to the end of the street.

I set off along Swanlow Lane, got through the uphill traffic lights with no problems and continued to the roundabout on the A54. I was taken aback by the amount of traffic that was queueing there. Still, good practice starting and stopping. I went straight across and got stopped again in a queue of traffic. Primary school traffic. I finally got away from it but all along the road to Sandiway yet more traffic regularly passed in both directions.

Straight through the lights at Sandiway, turn right on to Weaverham Road, straight on at the crossroads, over the railway bridge then down the loong hill (managed about 25mph) to another traffic queue. My hope of a traffic free lockdown ride had been rather dented by now.

I got across to Gorstage Lane, passed under a railway bridge then climbed up to the T junction with Forest St, turned left then right on to West Road. I trundled through this pleasant part of Weaverham until I was able to swoop downhill on Sandy Lane to the T junction with the A49, reaching a max speed of 30.6 mph. My original route plan had been to turn left on to the A49 and trundle up the hill to the A556, then to Sandiway. The unexpectedly busy traffic made that prospect unpleasant so after peering at the map I retraced my route back up Sandy Lane and West Road and turned left into Forest St towards the centre of Weaverham. I turned right into Lime Avenue, passing a school and a large housing estate before turning right at the TJ with Northwich Rd. There had been little traffic through Weaverham but on reaching Hartford it was congested again.

I waited behind traffic at some lights to turn right over the railway bridge and came across more traffic and schoolkids pouring out of the Grange School. I just accepted that this was going to take some time but it was all manageable. Not what I would have chosen, but today wasn’t turning out the way I’d planned so I just went with the flow. I compared the way I dealt with this with the anxiety I felt on first riding this bike in traffic only a few months ago and felt I had made a lot of progress.

Straight across Hartford lights eventually and then over the A556 on to the cycle path on the other side. It was just as well I knew where it was, as it was completely obliterated by leaves. I slipped and slithered down to Hartford bridge then turned right to a lane just before it. The light was beginning to fade so I was going to take this short cut to try to get home before dark. The lane was pot holed and muddy in places, and strewn with leaves so needing some concentration. I stopped to swap my shades for my ordinary specs and took a couple of photos. The fallen leaves are certainly rich and plentiful this year. The pictures show the part of the lane before I reached the mud and potholes.










I passed a couple of dog walkers. One of them said, “you look very comfortable there”. I replied that I would stay comfortable if I could avoid sliding off!

On the stretch before Vale Royal Golf Course there is an A frame barrier which I got through without trouble. At the entrance to the (closed) golf course there is a swinging gate which is wide enough for a normal bike. I stood the Linear on its back wheel, swung the gate and dropped the front end down. I followed the road through the golf course then on to an uphill path through a wood. Again the path was covered with wet leaves and quite slippery. On to a road through a small estate where I stopped to put the lights on. Initially the front light wouldn’t come on but after giving it a tap it came on and stayed on. Out on to Mill Lane, turned right downhill for a short stretch then left into the bottom end of Grange Lane. After passing some houses the lane narrows to the width of a footpath and passes through a wood. Getting rather dark in there but the surface was not too wet, muddy or leafy so I was optimistic that the rest of the lane would be easily passable. I did notice that the steering was a bit imprecise but I put it down to the surface.

I came out to the spot where the lane widens again and immediately found myself struggling with wet mud and tractor tyre tracks. I pedalled on through this but eventually came to a halt in another patch of mud. I had to get off and push here but the lane got drier as it began to slope upwards so I was able to ride again. I noticed that the steering definitely had a wobble to it by now, the underseat steering bar had up and down play at the ends. I put my fingers under the seat and sure enough the pivot bolt had become loose. I pedalled on to a suitable spot to stop and undid the quick releases on the front of the seat and on the rear seat stays so I could fold it forward. I managed to find my multi tool in the diminishing light and tightened up the steering pivot bolt. I stuck it in my jacket pocket just in case I needed it again quickly. I looked up, and over the hedge, backlit by a glowing red sky was the silhouette of a perfectly symmetrical tree (possibly a beech) on the distant horizon of the adjacent field. However it was getting dark now and I was in no mood to be taking pictures. After a bit of fumbling I got the rear seat stays fastened, tightened the seat quick release, adjusted the front light and gingerly pedalled the rest of the rapidly-darkening still-muddy lane.

Back on the lit roads I made better progress. It was completely dark by this time. Through the sports complex, through the fateful uphill A frame where I fell off into a patch of nettles last time. Out into an estate, over the A54 to Swanlow lane and home. 20.1 miles, max speed 30.6 mph, average 8.6 mph. Definitely need to fit the spare rechargeable light or just get a better light! When I tried to turn the front light off, it stayed on until I gave it a couple of taps. Every ride is an adventure on this bike, no need to make life even more exciting with dodgy lights.

An observation on Under Seat Steering. Although I haven’t done an immense amount of winter cycling on it, wearing just my summer track mitts, my hands stayed warm today whereas on my upright they would definitely have been chilly. Arms hanging down helping circulation? Airflow round the seat not passing round the hands? By the end of winter I should be able to give a definitive verdict.

Not so many cyclists today. I was passed by three road type cyclists and by one coming the other way who raised his hand. They are probably the hard core who would ride no matter what. A pity that the "coronacyclists" have not been able to keep up their numbers but if traffic is going to remain at today's levels I'm not surprised they're intimidated. Even with the "force field" which a recumbent generates to make traffic pass wider it wasn't particularly pleasant at times.


----------



## colly (7 Nov 2020)

I started with good intent. A longer trip was planned to take in Menston, Ilkley, Blubberhouses, Fewston maybe Harrogate and if I felt the force was with me even Knaresborough and Wetherby.
I got 4.6miles in.............................and the chain parted company with itself. A new chainring, new cassette and new chain. Clearly my skills with a chain fitting tool were not up to the job. Naturally I had a magic link in my saddle pack...well you would think so wouldn't you? But no I took a chance and went out knowing I didn't and I paid the price.
By the time I had walked back home, went and got a link and fitted it enthusiasm had evaporated and I thought.......Bugger it, I'll go out in the morning instead. 

Oh and I might just have spotted @Old jon passing me on the other side of the road across Soldiers Field.

4.6 miles and 350ft of up.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34602354


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Nov 2020)

Today ... heavy mist and forecast to be about for the morning ... so no roads for me, ... to the Canal !!!





Ahh ! That mountainous climb....

Chantry bridge in Rotherham .... in the mist .....






And here's the thing ..... approaching me while I took a drink was a woman cycling .... huffing and puffing as she came up the incline towards me.
"Thats a long hill, i'm puffed " she says ..
"Take the mask off" i suggested ..
" Don't be stupid " she says ..... Me stupid ... cycling in the great outdoors with a mask on ...new level of stupid !!


----------



## Old jon (7 Nov 2020)

colly said:


> Oh and I might just have spotted @Old jon passing me on the other side of the road across Soldiers Field.



You may indeed have spotted me, about 11:30 travelling towards the Clock. On the Bob Jackson, which is blue. And oddly has new (100 miles old) wheels, cassette and chain . . .

Bet that's jinxed me now. Anyway, my ride today :--

It was Brrr! Shiver!! Cold!!! out there this morning, or maybe I was feeling a bit less than eager. Take a bike outside and I know I will soon warm up so me and Bob (Jackson) took ourselves off.

No definite route in mind today, north and, wait a bit, west were decided on just in time to turn off Water Lane to the canal towpath. Viaduct Road, Cardigan Road and the legs are complaining by the time I reach Headingley. More up to Lawnswood and I stayed on the A660, ‘cos it’s easier, all the way to the Dyneley Arms.

A proper whizz down Pool Bank, little traffic about at all. But oddly, when there was traffic it was half a dozen or more together. Anyway, I crossed the Wharfe at Pool and two left turns later I crossed the Washburn. Ready for the climb up to Farnley. Which was no more difficult than usual.

Down to Otley and a munch beside the river before starting the return journey. Leeds Road rather than Creskeld Lane, so back through Bramhope and turn left up Kings Road. Turn left at the top and almost immediately right, a usually quiet road which passes Black Hill Farm on the way to Eccup Lane. 

Turn left to go to, inevitably, Eccup. The map is a bit ambiguous about the next bit, to the reservoir. A red dashed line is a bridleway, no problem. When it is paralleled on either side by the pair of lines that indicate ‘road, generally less than 4 metres wide’? Ah well, whatever it is, I rode along it. And busy it was.

Reach Harrogate Road after a bit of a climb away from the reservoir, and turn right to head for home. Traffic still light, Street Lane at any time is busy but not for the few minutes it took me today. The clock at Oakwood, then the last five miles home from there added up to a grin for thirty four miles and a bit more than 1800 feet by the time I reached home. Cold and happy.

This way please,


----------



## geocycle (7 Nov 2020)

A day of mists and mellow fruitfulness. Lights winds and some sunshine so rode into Bowland. Up to Cross ‘o’ Greet at 438 masl took me from sun at sea level to mist and a nagging easterly wind on the tops. Had a picnic then descended to Slaidburn and Dunsop Bridge. Both were surprisingly busy with cyclists and motorists. Puddle Ducks was doing take away so indulged in Sausage roll and flapjack. That fortified me for the climb over the Trough and homeward. Pleased with 50 miles and 1400m of climbing, not bad for November.

Picture is looking down the gorgeous Hodder Valley.


----------



## Mike_P (7 Nov 2020)

10 mile ride on the ebike to Morrisons and back late morning in a futile attempt to get an item I did not pack, but paid for, last time I was there either supplied or refunded. Outbound via the full length of Bilton Lane was PR less while the return via the full length of the old railway from Starbeck and then the suburban only section of Bilton Lane which did produce a PR or two despite getting held up by parked cars and lockdown traffic.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Nov 2020)

Well I finally got to Bittaford to ride on the southern edge of Dartmoor.... after half a mile it was thick fog!

The marker stone is 7 miles away, so it was through the gloomy, barren moor without a view.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4301314760


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Nov 2020)

Mrs 26 and I arranged to meet a friend. All with Lockdown 2 rules in mind. So naturally we turned it into a bike ride. Bright sunny windless day was a good start. We stopped at Hillend and sat on the logs there. The view was good but haze limited our range. Onward we rounded the southern end of the Hills at Bromsberrow for a short pause at the ford at Clencher's Mill. Then a proper stop at Eastnor Church for an apple munch. Thence to Colwall and our meet up. All too soon it was time to part so just the climb up and over the Wyche cutting to complete a pleasant outing. 31 smiles


----------



## chriswoody (7 Nov 2020)

My son had a meeting today with a friend who lives in a small village on the edge of our town, so we set off together on our bikes. 4 Kilometres across fields and gravel tracks to my sons friend.






With my son dropped off, I turned off onto a gravel road that cuts between the fields and woods to bring me out onto the country lanes that I normally use to access the large section of forest to the North of us. The woods are teeming with foragers at the moment, looking for the plentiful mushrooms that are growing on the forest floor and one day I will get round to learning the difference between the species.






The sun is low in the cloudless sky bathing the wood in light, most of the trees are now leafless but the bark of the birch trees glows silver and the few leaves around are vibrant yellow and gold. The ground under my tires is mostly dry and dusty and as we go further North it becomes ever more sandy.






I hit one particular soft patch of sand at speed and the bike goes sideways until I can bring it back under control, all good harmless fun. As I get into Wildech, I turn around and catch a track heading South, after a short while it turns into a fun patch of singletrack winding it's way between the trees and providing lots of fun and challenge.






The forest here is overlooked by lots of different hunters chairs, set up to watch over path intersections and clearings, at one point I come across a mobile stool built up onto an old trailer.






Then a few kilometres further on I come across a small group of hunters, with their rifles slung across their backs it's a little intimidating to see. For the next couple of kilometres I see more of them and wave a cheery hello to each. After finally leaving the forest and down a quiet lane I see a temporary sign telling me that the area is closed because of a hunt! so typical of these guys, they put up signs in some areas, but not others and sods law, the way I had come was unsigned and straight into the middle of them I'd ridden. Mind you not one of them had thought to say anything.






After the hunters, it was a short ride in a small copse that brought me back out onto the quiet roads above town and then before long I was home. In total, a couple of hours of relaxing riding in beautiful Autumn weather with just over 40km covered.


----------



## wafter (7 Nov 2020)

It's been a week or two since my last confession...

Last Sunday I was left feeling miserably ambivolent as my ex went home, leaving me on my own in the house. Eventually I took the distractionary opportunity to clean the CdF and do some other work on it. Five hours later I'd "finished"; following mixed results and too much of a Cure soundtrack I was still miserable so set out on a defiant night ride in the high winds. 

I got in a bit of off-road down Chiswell lane which proved to be more muddy than I'd anticipated - offering a few scares on the slicks and promptly covering the bike in sh*t again  After this I found myself on more urban routes and as the urge to expend a lot of energy ramped up set a few Strava PBs with the wind behind me. As usual I got back feeling a lot more level following an especially visceral, envigorating and highish-output 21 miles with only the high winds for a soundtrack, punctuated by occasional moment of calm.


During the week I've been doing a bit of work for a mate on the other side of town; meaning a 5ish mile commute each way on the Raleigh - which has been pleasant thanks to the dry weather throughout; if cold; especially on the way home.


Today I was supposed to get a load of stuff done before driving back to the homestead to do some other jobs, however I felt miserable as sin upon waking, so after getting most of the jobs done elected to sack off the return until tomorrow and go out on the CdF instead. 

It was a beautiful, sunny, temperate day and I stuck to the roads as I think many tracks are now well beyond the capability of the slick Contis. The ride didn't start well with various knobheads getting in my way; one coming close to knocking me off then acting as if he'd somehow done me a favour by eventually giving way to me when I had priority.. 

I headed east through town, climbing to Elsfield with a PB time thanks to my pent up, angsty energy. Continuing to climb I ended up doing a bit of a loop; getting out as far east as Worminghall. I saw plenty of other cyclists that were probably 60-70% friendly; a good mix of ages, genders and bikes with the steel massive well represened by a guy coming the other way on a Surly of some description and an older chap on some vintage purple thing who blew me into the weeds 

By the end of the loop I'd had enough due to dwindling energy and the temperature falling rapidly as the sun sank. Against my better judgement I stopped at the Iffley Rd. chippy for dinner where the staff were as sound as always - the guy who served me complementing my bike and asking a lot of questions so I guess he's a fellow cyclist too 

Once finally back, showered and fed as usual I felt so much better than I had before I'd left and as usual can't overstate the value cycling has had in dragging my mental health up from the pitiful depths its been plumbing recently. I know a lot of people are stuggling currently so I hope you're finding similar solace in your rides too


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Nov 2020)

Only had time for a shorter ride today which was a shame because it was a lovely sunny autumn morning with no wind and dry roads, obviously tomorrow and Monday when I do have more time the forecast is for rain. Started out to Loppington through the village towards Burlton but turning off to English Frankton then on to Colemere, past the thatched cottages round Colemere itself to Lyneal, Welshampton, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield ,Northwood and a detour past Browns of Wem to get home. Lots of cyclists, walkers and dog walkers out enjoying the sunshine. 20 miles @15mph.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2020)

I was planning to have the weekend off the bike to give my legs a break, but the lure of sunshine and light winds was too much to ignore. Initially I was just going to do a variant of a regular loop out to Westerfield and back, but this changed with a diversion out to Grundisburgh and Tuddenham St Martin and then extended out to Claydon where I spotted @JhnBssll doing yet more work on his extension. After that it was the run home via Bramford, Sproughton, Ipswich & Bucklesham for a large mug of coffee & a hot shower.


----------



## JhnBssll (7 Nov 2020)

I hope I was being productive when you went past  How funny


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Nov 2020)

Another lovely day to get out on the bike. Decided to head to Tatton Park and on to Manchester Airport on the Boardman fixie. Loaded the Carradice saddle bag with brew stuff and snacks and off I went. Bridgewater Way was very busy so got off at the Trafford Centre and headed towards Irlam locks, Carrington, Dunham Park and then Tatton which was again busy on the main routes through the park. Had my first brew and the rode through Knutsford and Mobberly to the Southside of the airport. Paths around the airport were still very muddy after all the rain so some of my ride turned into a slippy walk 😁
Another brew sat watching the odd airliner depart and then back on the road home. The safest route was the Bridgewater Way from Brooklands near Sale but I should have known that would be a big mistake with it being even busier on the return leg. Noticed more idiots out by that time including cyclists racing in between families and the usual dog walkers reeling out their critters on extended leads ! 
cracking ride in perfect weather with 52 miles under my belt


----------



## Mike_P (8 Nov 2020)

What is this sun thing?

Yesterday their was a faint glimmer for a brief moment through the clouds and today is foggy so the yesterdays cleaned Defy, with its rear mech well soaked with GT85 as I could not find anything wrong despite its reluctance to change in the week, stayed tucked up in its shed. Also cobbled up yesterday a new sports cam mount from existing bits including the bolt of the broken part with its head cut off to act as the necessary threaded rod between the parts 

Meanwhile its companion, the ebike, set forth this morning, factory fitted lights aglow on another Sainsburys shopping trip. This time pretty direct, although the fog ruled against even more direct up the A61 Ripon Road hill. It did go up it on Friday on a work related outing which probably broke all records (for an ebike that is) but I will never know as I forgot to start the Wahoo before dropping it into my ruck sack for safety

A lot of generally well behaved dogs and their owners to avoid today and for once no bike chasing dog encountered.

Strange knocking noise on the return turned out to be a lock mount having loosened resulting in the lock hitting the seat stay. 9.42 foggy miles.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2020)

No ride today 
mini ck 1 decided to play up and kept me awake till 2am , the only chance i had to ride today was if i was up at 6 am which didnt happen


----------



## gavgav (8 Nov 2020)

I’d arranged to meet up with Paul, for a ride over to Baschurch, late morning, which yesterday had seemed like it would be perfect timing for the rain to have gone through...........

Woke to find it raining and a new forecast suggesting it wouldn’t be gone until 3pm.....That would be too late, as we wanted to be back to watch football, this afternoon, with Paul being a Wolves season ticket holder.......

So we ummed and ahhed and decided to revise plans and aim to see what it was like at 12:30 and just do an hour loop around Town, instead. It had dried up, bar a few spots of drizzle, by then and so I headed up to his house, at Radbrook and we set off for a very leisurely chatting ride.

We went down to the Quarry and rode through an extremely busy park, with everyone out walking and cycling, which is about all you can do again now. The towpath was back open, after the river had been on it early in the week and again it was busy all along there, to the weir.

We continued through Castlefields and then the inner ring road, where it had started to rain heavier again and got us properly wet before we parted ways at Meole Brace and headed back to our homes.

We both said that in normal times, we would have cried off the ride, but felt it important to get out and away from the four walls, even for an hour and was good to catch up news.

Arrived home with 9.9 miles on the clock and out of the house for dead on 1 hour. Just had a text from Paul, to say he’s arrived home with a flat rear tyre! There were some hedge cuttings about, along the towpath and so I imagine he’s picked up a thorn from there!


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Nov 2020)

Out on the Tricross just before 10am, not so cold but the roads were filthy, I really should have taken a bike with full mudguards. Despite the dirt it was a great spin out with a Takeaway Cappuccino from The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster. 27 miles with an average of 14.6 mph.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2020)

Having been keeping a close eye on the forecasts for a while I'd settled on which day to do my next challenge ride when Lockdown 2: Electric Boogaloo got announced, starting on the very day I was intending to go out.

Call me selfish if you wish, but at this stage of the year I wasn't willing to concede defeat, nor to wait in hope so a new plan was needed. I came up with a route that stayed in my local area (within a 12 mile radius of home seemed fair) and avoided the larger towns and any border crossings. That sorted I headed out for my usual early start yesterday morning, using the knockabout bike this time.

It was misty and cold at the start with barely a breath of wind and a faint smell of fresh tarmac drifting around from the nearby stone quarry. I set off into the pre-dawn, finding that the A49 was very quiet but not empty. I headed through Condover towards Wheathall and Berriewood before swinging back towards Condover to head around very familiar roads to Kingstreet, Berrington, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor and Acton Burnell. There was some traffic about and the odd person walking or running but otherwise pretty quiet. The sun sneaked up without me noticing until it was well above the horizon due to it being obscured by the mist and cloud. Views of the countryside were similarly obscured.

Reaching Acton Burnell I turned south heading for the Folly Bank climb and Cardington. A pause for my second breakfast was taken en route at the Longnor crossroads where I was surprised at how many vehicles passed in the short time I was stopped, including the first cyclists I'd seen this morning. Only the cyclists were headed in my direction at this point though (and they were much faster than me) so I had the lanes mostly to myself into a foggy Cardington. No photo stops here this time but I carried on towards Longville. Rounding a corner by Church Preen School I was confronted by a herd of cattle being driven towards me. Just as well I was turning off for Hughley at this junction anyway.

I started to struggle a bit on the way towards Harley which made me worried about completing the route but found if I went down a gear and took it a bit easier it was managable, then on the next climb out of Cressage towards Eaton Constantine I started off feeling very sluggish but the legs started feeling better as the climb went on. I did even start to catch a couple of riders ahead .... until they looked back, saw me and put on a fresh spurt. There were lots of cyclists about on this bit of road, most seemingly heading to ride around the Wrekin which I was turning away from now; to Uppington and via Bluebell Lane (not as pretty as it sounds) to Walcot before turning off to Withington. It took a couple of tries here to find a sufficiently isolated gateway to have another snack stop and open the flask of coffee.

Refreshed I pressed on to Rodington Heath and a little detour to see how the repairs at Ercall Mill Bridge were going - they are finished and the bridge is open again which is good to know for next time I head that way. I turned away from the bridge for Roden and apart from a pair of cyclists ahead and a couple of cars heading in the opposite direction, enjoyed an almost empty road until I turned off towards Poynton Green. I followed the marked cycle route for a bit to Bings Heath and Eburywood then turned for Astley, Hadnall, Plex, and Harmer Hill which was all very pleasant uneventful riding. At Harmer Hill I was flagging again a bit so wasn't looking forward to the climb I knew was coming at Myddle. Pulling into a junction with the intention of having a look at the map I was greeted by a couple of farmers (with the broadest Shropshire accents that I've heard in a while) who asked if I knew where I was going. Their advice "You don't want to go that way (to Myddle), we've just cut the hedge, you'll get a puncture" persuaded me to try a lane I haven't ridden before and I tried going left towards Merrington, which turns out to be a nicer way of approacing that village than the way I usually go.

Old Woods, Walford Heath and Yeaton followed and I took a break for lunch in another suitable gateway before carrying on towards Baschurch then onto the road to Great Ness and Pentre. When planning this route I didn't really know if the distance would be sufficient, but around the Pentre area I started to realise that I'd actually underestimated how far it was by quite a way. By the time I'd done the loop around Kinnerley, Argoed, Melverley and the Royal Hill it looked certain that I could afford to head back a much shorter way than I'd originally had in mind, which was very welcome news for my tired legs. I returned to Little Ness and took an alternative way to Grafton and Yeaton. Another snack stop was taken between Old Woods and Merrington then I retraced my steps to Harmer Hill, Plex, Hadnall, and Astley. Finding the A53 nice and quiet I cut the corner to Bings Heath and rejoined the lanes to Roden, then at Rodington Heath I took a right then a left onto Drury Lane, which I've never ridden before, as I cut the corner to Upton Magna.

The sun had set somewhere around Rodington and by the time I got to Atcham it was getting properly dark. On the run through Cross Houses, Berrington and back to Condover it seems not everyone remembers to dip their lights when the oncoming traffic is _only _a cyclist. The legs had felt better than expected on the last few climbs but I couldn't claim to be any kind of speed-demon on the flat by this point.

107.9 miles at the end of the day with a 12.2 mph moving average. 10 hours 35 minutes with all the stops included. Social distancing was easily achieved as so much of it was on quiet lanes and all done within the 12 mile radius I'd set myself.





The sun breaks through the mist and cloud at Berrington.





Ready for Remembrance Sunday at Acton Burnell.





Climbing into the cloud at the top of Folly Bank.





Jumping on, the sun has made an appearance in the middle of the ride. Taken near Plex.





A pause at Yeaton.





On my way round towards Melverley.





Signs of recent flooding near Cae Howell.





Sad to see no customers at The Royal Hill once again.





I didn't see the A5 as quiet as this during the last lockdown.





Passing through Yeaton again on the return leg as the sunshine makes a last bid to break through.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2020)

First weekend of the month would normally be an imperial century time but having worked yesterday awoke this morning lacking any motivation for 6.5 hrs in the saddle so canned that idea . After much faffing I'm out the door at 10.15 headed out to the village of Upton which is 15 miles from home so which ever way I go always cracks up 50km . Headed out through Newtown Linford and up the drag of Markfield lane to Markfield which then rewards me with a nice descent to Botcheston . A bit of rolling terrain to Barlestone . Arrive here at 10.57 so stopped at the war memorial for the 2 minutes silence there was a reasonable crowd just up the road at the church all socially distance observing an outside service and quite a few people came out off there house for the 2 minutes The silence seemed even more important this year . Back on the bike ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton said hello to a couple on a tandem travelling in the other direction . and finally reached Upton so turned for home . Sutton Cheney ,Cadeby and Market Bosworth were the couple on the tandem past me again obviously doing the same loop around Bosworth to me but the other way . Newtown Unthank ,Desford ,Ratby and home 37.4 miles in the bag at 16.3 mph with 2100ft of upness . Considering my lack of motivation I really enjoyed the ride but it was a grey day


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Nov 2020)

I brought the weather with me from Dartmoor yesterday! Gloomy, warm and mucky with the odd hint of blue sky, but no sun.

My legs get a bit tired on the mountain bike and they felt sluggish today after rides on previous days. I resisted the temptation of the coast path for a change and stuck mostly to roads. I was off road for about a mile and a half. I saw the most polite sign, a sheep who’d done an enormous poo, crows on wires and the Carswell cows ready for milking.
16.5 miles. Bike cleaned again!


----------



## ruffers (8 Nov 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Having been keeping a close eye on the forecasts for a while I'd settled on which day to do my next challenge ride when Lockdown 2: Electric Boogaloo got announced, starting on the very day I was intending to go out.
> 
> Call me selfish if you wish, but at this stage of the year I wasn't willing to concede defeat, nor to wait in hope so a new plan was needed. I came up with a route that stayed in my local area (within a 12 mile radius of home seemed fair) and avoided the larger towns and any border crossings. That sorted I headed out for my usual early start yesterday morning, using the knockabout bike this time.
> 
> ...



Now that’s a write up


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Nov 2020)

As the weather forecast predicted it was raining this morning although fairly mild and still no wind, I would rather ride in the rain than the wind so with my Goretex jacket, which my daughter describes as a very expensive bin bag! I set off to Nonely, over to Myddle up the hill before turning down Lower Road to Merrington, Old Woods where I turned to Eyton passing the schools into Baschurch, Stanwardine, Bagley, Hordley, Tetchill past Ellesmere College and over the canal into Ellesmere where the one way system takes you through the town, passing the Mere up Swan Hill to Coptiviney the lane into Welshampton was as muddy as ever with extra potholes appearing, turned by the church in Welshampton to Lyneal going the opposite way round Colemere to yesterday. The car park at Colemere was very busy and there were lots of people walking round Colemere, carried on back to Lyneal passing the caravan site back to Northwood where I turn for home. There were lots of people out again despite the rain and lots of people gardening in the rain. 35.65 wet, muddy miles which means the bike needs cleaning again but more rain forecast tomorrow so didn’t bother.


----------



## colly (8 Nov 2020)

Up and out for 7.45am with a maximum of 3 hours to get in a ride before Mrs Colly and I had to be off out.
Well it was a dull day. Gloomy in fact, a typical November day. Little traffic anywhere because anyone with any common sense would still be tucked up in a nice warm bed. Better yet tucked up in a nice warm bed with a nice warm Mrs (or Mr).
So taking the opportunity I went over roads I would normally avoid like the plague (topical huh??) I scooted right around the ring road all the way to the Rodley Roundabout. Wet filthy mucky roads  was the order of the day and I guess the ring road is about as mucky as they get. I turned right at Rodley and plodded up through Calverley, on through Greengates and Idle. ( home of the famous Idle working mans club and the Idle Youth Club) Into Shipley and then right towards Ilkley. For a brief moment I contemplated turning up towards Shipley Glen and Baildon but instead I pressed straight on and made towards Guiseley. The road up past Esholt seems endless, especially on a crappy day like today. There is not much to inspire the imagination it just grinds relentlessly up and up, a long dreary drag. Surprisingly it peaks at 9.5%, I thought it was less than that.
Through Guiseley and up past Abraham Moon Ltd into the mist and
the tail end of Otley Chevin.
It's a push up the back of The Chevin, not desperately steep but it's relentless, so much so a guy on a mountain bike wobbled to a standstill just as I caught up with him. Not sure he appreciated the cheery 'Good morning' I offered him.
Once over the top it was a downhill through Bramhope, and familiar roads back home.
I got home in good time, wet and filthy, but I enjoyed the ride nonetheless.
Upon loading all the gubbins from the Garmin I find some of the data is either not collected, disappeared or maybe hiding. The last 13 miles or so are shown as an almost straight line elevation wise, also some bizarre spikes in speed. Maybe it's on the way out. I wouldn't be surprised tbh I have had it for almost 10 years and it was bought off a fellow forumer so it has been around in all weathers for quite some time. Maybe it needs an update but I did one a few weeks ago. 
Edit: I just checked the ride profile on Strava and it seems more like the real roads.

So the ride was 33.2 miles and according to Strava at least 2236ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/58767895


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Nov 2020)

Just a quickie this morning to wake me up.


----------



## C R (8 Nov 2020)

I woke up last Sunday morning fully intending to go for a ride, until I heard the noise of the wind in the garden, and I decided to turn and go back to sleep.

The forecast for today was grey and possibly wet, but mild, and more importantly no wind. Plan was to head in the general direction of Tewkesbury, and decide on the route back based on what the weather was like.

Out at twenty past six, still completely dark, but dry, though the roads were wet here and there. Not much traffic going through Kempsey, and by the time I reached the turn for Kerswell Green I had seen only a couple of cars.

A dull grey dawn was starting to come through now, and by the time I made it to Baughton I could see along the road without my lights.

Pressed on past Hill Croome church and the back of the motorway services, hoping to get as many miles as possible in before it started to rain. Past Upper Strensham, over the M50, which was totally empty, and down past the white rabbit got me quickly to Twynning, and from there Tewkesbury was just round the corner after a blast down The Mythe. 

Next was Bredon, and as the rain wasn't materialising, I decided to extend the ride round the hill, via Beckford and Elmley Castle. I saw a few cyclists along this stretch, but I don't think there was a single car.

After Elmley Castle came Pershore, where I stopped for a bit of a rest by the old bridge, where I took the only picture of the day.




I didn't fancy going up Holloway today, so I decided to go up towards Pinvin and take the ford route to Drakes Broughton, and from there the standard Wadborough Littleworth route back.

Got home dry, with another 68km in the bag.

The map


----------



## Old jon (9 Nov 2020)

‘Oh fiddle! I have to go forth on the fixed in the fog!’ Is almost what I said when I looked out of the bedroom window this morning. After twenty or so miles of pedalling, I found those words in a dusty corner of my brain. The originals had more effs.

It was mist really, and until about ten thirty or so it hid the view to each side of the road. Otherwise no problem. Ride to the Oakwood Clock, and bravely (spelt s t u p I d l y) decided to ride up Boot Hill. Thought I needed the exercise, if any thought at all was involved. That is the A58, traffic was light, so all the way through Scarcroft, Bardsey and Collingham to Wetherby.

Between those last two the road rises away from Wattle Syke, and for the first time in a while I could see the River Wharfe down below me, on my left. Most of the leaves have fallen. Through Wetherby, crossing that river, and leave on the B1224 in the direction of York. Which is much too far away for today’s ride, so after passing the racecourse take the next right for Walton.

Left turn, right turn and leave Walton, past Betty’s Hotel for villains. It is really called HMP summat made up. I prefer my title. On the way to Thorp Arch the road, which I think is Church Causeway, rises a bit and then passes a church, all alone, not another building in sight. And then the village.



Cannot say Boston Spa was bustling, but the road to Clifford and Clifford itself were very quiet indeed. A tightly parked motorist provided some entertainment in Bramham. I was unfairly creasing myself laughing for a minute or so, he only had about eighteen inches of back and forward available. And then the postman came back and drove his van away.

Ah well, on with the ride. Thorner, out by Sandhills. Any creaking noises were my knees, although I was tempted to stop and check. Back to the A58, the start of that long descent to Crown Point and the bridge over the Aire. And then home. Thirty six miles after starting put a smile there, seventeen hundred feet of up made the smile wider. A surprisingly enjoyable ride out.

The directions I rode,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Nov 2020)

It was time to catch up with John B. So we met up in the Green and took to the standard run around the Ashleworth loop. The trees are super at the moment. The water levels on the Hams are just right for the large numbers of wildfowl arriving from the north. I was tiring towards the end so took the shorter route back from Brotheridge Green. Lovely ride with my old pal today. 46 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Nov 2020)

ruffers said:


> Now that’s a write up


Thanks. 


Just a short wndow of opportunity today so I nipped out for a quick ride this morning. The route was out to Condover then to Gonsal, Stapleton, Longden (via Lower Common). Annscroft, Lyth Bank and back over Lyth Hill.

I set out with enthusiasm which ran out before the end of the road as my legs were still aching from Saturday and my situpon was sore. Things settled down to a more realistic gentle pace and I became thankful I wasn't planning to go further today.

In contrast to my last ride, the weather was quite mild but the roads were damp with a film of mud on them most of the way round so the bike has got dirtier on this short trip than it did on the century last time out. Other than that not really much to report. It was good to get out and the legs did loosen up as I went round but not until I was about halfway. A handful of other cyclists out making the most of the opportunity.

13.6 miles at 12 mph average.





The hills seem to be missing from this view near Stapleton.





At Stapleton Village Hall.





Today's view from Lyth Hill.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2020)

colly said:


> I turned right at Rodley and plodded up through Calverley, on through Greengates and Idle. ( *home of the famous Idle working mans club and the Idle Youth Club*)



Thanks, you gave me one of my "missing the UK" moments...


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Nov 2020)

Although it wasn’t actually raining this morning everything was very wet but still no wind and warm enough to see several wasps flying round. Didn’t have a lot of spare time today so just a short ride, set off to Loppington and along to Tilley and Wem, this segment on strava called Loppington - Wem the mucky way which is a pretty accurate description, turned to Barkers Green and over the river Roden in Aston to come back into Wem by the cricket club, over the level crossing then up the Whitchurch Road to Creamore, Edstaston, down some lanes I hadn’t riden for a while into Whixall where for a change I turned down towards Whixall Moss and onto the canal towpath crossing the canal 3 times arriving back on the lane just past Dobsons Bridge and onto home. Still lots of people out walking. 17.4 miles and still muddy. Pictures from 2 of the bridges.


----------



## Littgull (9 Nov 2020)

I took advantage of a pleasant dry autumn day and got a very enjoyable 44 miles completed. There was noticeably a big reduction in traffic due to Lockdown 2 compared to a couple of weeks ago when I rode parts of this route. 

My ride took me through Milnrow, High Crompton, Royton, Chadderton, Charlestown, Boggart Hole Clough, Heaton Park, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Bury, Greenmount, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ashworth Rochdale and home to Littleborough.

Here are a couple of pics:

Boggart Hole Clough (Blakeley, North Manchester)
_Believe it or not there is a completely tarmac wide track to the right of my bike but it's covered in a beautiful carpet of beech leaves.




_
The Kirklees Trail, a 3 miles off road track (former disused railway), between Bury and Greenmount


----------



## ruffers (10 Nov 2020)

Littgull said:


> I took advantage of a pleasant dry autumn day and got a very enjoyable 44 miles completed. There was noticeably a big reduction in traffic due to Lockdown 2 compared to a couple of weeks ago when I rode parts of this route.
> 
> My ride took me through Milnrow, High Crompton, Royton, Chadderton, Charlestown, Boggart Hole Clough, Heaton Park, Prestwich, Radcliffe, Bury, Greenmount, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ashworth Rochdale and home to Littleborough.
> 
> ...


The Kirklees trail is my stomping ground, always looks different when someone else posts a picture. 👍🏻


----------



## Littgull (10 Nov 2020)

ruffers said:


> The Kirklees trail is my stomping ground, always looks different when someone else posts a picture. 👍🏻


Yes, it's a super few miles on that track. The seat opposite the little cafe at Greenmount where the track meets the road is where I often stop to have a couple of packed up butties. I often continue on NCN 6 to Rawtenstall or Accrington. Lovely quiet tracks for that section too.


----------



## ruffers (10 Nov 2020)

Littgull said:


> Yes, it's a super few miles on that track. The seat opposite the little cafe at Greenmount where the track meets the road is where I often stop to have a couple of packed up butties. I often continue on NCN 6 to Rawtenstall or Accrington. Lovely quiet tracks for that section too.



yes that is a lovely spot, the cafe is nice too if you ever fancy a coffee etc. I have never been on that part of the NCN 6, but I have heard it’s a lovely section.


----------



## Littgull (10 Nov 2020)

Yes definitely, that would be good. When this pesky COVID pandemic is beaten we'll ride some local stretches together. There is a fabulous little spot a few miles past Ramsbottom at the hamlet of Irwell. It goes right by the East Lancs steam railway station there. Very scenic and peaceful.


----------



## ruffers (10 Nov 2020)

Littgull said:


> Yes definitely, that would be good. When this pesky COVID pandemic is beaten we'll ride some local stretches together. There is a fabulous little spot a few miles past Ramsbottom at the hamlet of Irwell. It goes right by the East Lancs steam railway station there. Very scenic and peaceful.



sounds like a plan 👍🏻


----------



## ianbarton (10 Nov 2020)

Taking advantage of today's good weather. My 41km circuit. I would have gone further, but all cafe stops are closed in the current lockdown. Lots of sheep from Wales down to finish off the grass. It seems the sheep can travel to/from Wales, but humans can't. I wonder how
they got here? There is still lots of mud on the road, although almost all the maize has been harvested. Hedge cutting in full flow. My Schwalbe Duranos are OK with everything except blackthorn. Now I have said that I am bound to get a puncture in the next few days!


----------



## Mike_P (10 Nov 2020)

Amazingly the sun made an appearance today that just managed to cover the lunch time ebike trip to and from Aldi. This time whilst I remembered to switch the Wahoo on before putting it the rucksack I completely forgot to stop it until sometime after 5pm by which time, whilst the resulting Strava upload was correct, the Wahoo itself had come up with some crazy readings.


----------



## gavgav (10 Nov 2020)

Met @Rickshaw Phil for a socially distanced ride, after the sort of rubbish day working, that makes you want to hand your notice in. A Fairly mild evening, but started out with a few spots of rain falling, which thankfully disappeared after the first mile or so.

I met Phil at the estate junction and we set off to Betton Abbots, then turned off at King Street crossroads and joined the lane to Condover. As we approached the narrow hill descent, we heard a large vehicle coming up behind us, just as a van came the other way, rather fast. As they negotiated each other, we pulled in ready to let the large vehicle through and indeed it was a tractor towing a tanker, so good decision made. As we descended the hill, we could see a car and another big vehicle approaching, which I remarked that I hoped wasn’t a hedge cutter.......it was! We had to pause whilst all vehicles negotiated each other and then picked our way along the rest of the way, to Condover, trying to avoid the thorns. Thankfully we did, on this occasion.

We continued on to Gonsal and then paused for a drink, before joining the Lane to Wheathall, waiting for 2 cars to come past. Normally never see traffic on that lane.....Next was the fast descent and steep climb up to Frodesley, complete with a car coming up very fast behind us, which we pulled in to let through, only for them to turn into the next house gateway. Ah well, better those sort are in front of you, on those lanes.

We then turned onto the slightly bigger roads to Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots, again, which, with the wind behind us, meant a pleasant cruising speed could be kept up. Almost collected something rodent like, along there, possibly rat or stoat, just missed it crossing the road in front of my wheel. The amount of traffic was just ridiculous though and I’d go as far as saying it was the busiest I’d ever seen the lanes and roads on this particular ride, some of which I ride on a lot. There is supposed to be a lockdown, for goodness sake

A much needed and enjoyable 18.3 miles, with the very pleasant company of Phil


----------



## KingswayRider (10 Nov 2020)

Got to do a route on Saturday morning I've had in mind for a while...
I wanted to link with an Audax I rode with @Donger what seemed an eternity ago given the year we're having...but was only actually February. So, with an objective of passing through Ashton Keynes, I planned a route. 
No photo's I'm afraid...that would require stopping.
Out of the door just after 7am, into chilly conditions...3 degrees as I left. Out through Haresfield & Stonehouse & onwards to Nailsworth, then climb up the A46 onto the top of the Cotswolds. Quiet lanes through Chavenage & across to Tetbury, then to Cherington & Culkerton, Minety & eventually Ashton Keynes, with a trip through Happyland (actual place & the wife loves the name & suggested we should move there).
Lockdown was definitely a benefit, with the roads remaining quiet as the morning continued. 
Ashton Keynes marked the turning point for home, so I made my way up through Siddington & Cirencester, then Daglingworth & across to Sapperton. A steep climb (not listed as a climb by Garmin) acted as a warm up for the drag up to Bisley (accusing my inner self of extreme cruelty as I had 3 of the 4 main climbs of the route between 50 & 62 miles in). The final climb came leaving the Slad Valley into Stroud, but getting from Bisley down The Vatch was of more concern than the final climb. Cow muck & mud to start, the slithering progressed to leaf litter & algae under the trees as the descent steepened. Somehow got through the very tight double hairpin with a couple of front wheel twitches & a decent rear wheel sideways slide. Out into the open & the surface improves, but into a tight gravel covered corner I meet an oncoming car & have a big rear lock-up, although it helped me slot the bike cleanly down the inside of the car. Up the climb, drop into Stroud & it should be a straightforward run back to home...but I had an incredibly close "close-pass" as I came through Ebley. Loads of room as the road is wide & there was no oncoming traffic, but the old guy in the car came by so close that I could have touched the car simply by extending my little finger, whilst keeping my hand on the bars. I doubt he even seen me judging from his progress up the road.
Back into Kingsway with 75.5 miles & 1023m of ascent at a steady 15.5mph...with plenty of time to complete the gardening I'd promised to do.


----------



## C R (10 Nov 2020)

With the children at school and me still working from home full time I am getting lots of chances for lunchtime rides. Today was the 13 mile Pirton/Croome/Wadborough loop. Out into the wind, so tailwind for the second half. 

Croome looked very busy, which surprised me, as I thought they would have closed with the lockdown.

Loads of cyclists out, many more than this time last year.

Great fun and gets me ready for the afternoon skypes.


----------



## footloose crow (10 Nov 2020)

*10 Nov. Sunshine, showers and dirty lanes*

The secret to getting out of the house early is to pack the bike - and the sandwiches - the evening before. I realise this is obvious but I have just come to it. It means 30 minutes after eye opening, I am front door opening and confident I have everything I need. The forecast is full sun but it rains as I hustle along the first lane, mud spraying from the gaps in the mudguards. Far to the west blue sky is visible so I put up with damp sleeves and shoulders for the first half hour. I tell myself to take it slowly, enjoy the ride. I do not seem to have regained the stamina I had in the lockdown summer. I hope this is not ageing. I turn my mind away from such thoughts, convince myself I have the body of a 20 year old but the body is not convinced. So grind, puff, grind, puff up the hill then. 

Down the other side through beech woods, copper bright in the slanting November light, leaves spinning in my wake and on through sleepy Coombe, corona-quiet as if a pandemic has kept everyone indoors. St Stephen arrives and departs beneath my turning wheels and its puff, grind, puff, grind up the long hill over the Cornish Alps. I am in the South Wales valleys now, rows of terraced houses, broken vehicles, abandoned industrial buildings, fenced off areas with dire warnings about trespassing that hang forlornly next to gaping holes in the mesh. Only this part of Cornwall is actually poorer than the Welsh valleys. No more EU funding either for us although the Prime Minister has made one of his special promises that HM Government will make up the shortfall. Maybe. 

Along a high ridge and to my left I can see across the wide valley to Castle Dinas, an Iron Age fort that still dominates the whole region although it has no impact on the traffic on the A30 far below it, long lines of busy ants taking stuff from one place to another. The light is dramatic, huge black clouds boiling up from the west but the sun is still in the clear although low in the sky. Pillars of light lie across the hills and the air sparkles where light rain is falling in the distance. 











Mainly downhill from here for miles, dropping into the hidden, wood lined valleys south of the river Camel, streams running alongside the road moving the rain water down to the sea. I pass old granite houses sinking slowly back into the ground from which they emerged. I read recently that many of the farms in Cornwall are built on the remains of Iron Age and Bronze Age farms; those granite walled fields are older than the pyramids, the foundations of the houses have been in place almost since the Ice Age ended.

Now comes ten miles of the Camel Trail and it is particularly gritty and puddled today and quite busy with people walking. I slow down to pass, weaving carefully between groups, waving my thanks. It feels a long way to Padstow at this stop go pace and even the views across the Camel estuary are insufficient to distract me from just wanting to get this bit done.





On the Camel Trail looking across to Padstow, still three miles away.

Then it's a saw edge journey, across the grain of the land, up, down, up, down. Quiet lanes that twist and double back on themselves, grass growing up the centre line, mud now plastering my legs, puddles that almost reach the bottom bracket. Dirty lanes. Mud washed, leaf filled, greasy and damp. 





The Wahoo says go down here and so I do.

I pop out of rurality and endless fields and small woods into the industrial village of Indian Queens, a long straggling line of warehouses, small factories and car workshops all attracted by the proximity of the A30, Cornwall's motorway. It has two lanes on each side and a MacDonalds drive-thru! On, on, legs spinning and ignoring the scrape of tyres under the mud caked mudguards. I know this next section well and the road rolls beneath me, each hill slowing me more until the final hill requires an all out assault by my aching legs.

Home arrives after five hours on the bike The dirty bike can wait for it's clean. I make a protein shake first as I have eaten too little today and am beginning to tremble, standing in the kitchen with my overshoes rolled up to my calves and a debris trail of mud around me. The cat opens one eye and looks disapproving. I promise the cat I will clean the floor as well as the bike later on. These rides are not getting any easier.


----------



## Old jon (11 Nov 2020)

No mist! Maybe blue sky over there. And the promise of a temperature in double figures. Maybe. I believed and took the Spa out for a ride.

A bit of thought about the route before I even started. All too often I make it up as it arrives in front of me, the same old. And aye, some bits have to repeat. So Oakwood and it’s clock are about five miles from home, but longer in one direction than the other. Geography is marvellous. Turn left at the clock to the old tram depot, which was always younger than the park it is next to. The land that makes the park was bought in1871. The electric tram arrived twenty years later. I bet there were three of them.

Much later still, I rode past the lot onto Street Lane on the way to Slaid Hill. Take Wike Ridge Lane, ride through the name changes to East Keswick and then the A659. Cross the Wharfe, it is the easy way to reach Linton and ride out of the village on Northgate Lane. This leads to Sicklinghall Road, turn left to ride to that place. After a few houses there is a right turn onto Stockeld Lane, which has a couple of ‘No Entry’ signs that explain it is a private driveway. I rode along it anyway.

Through a bit of woodland, and a field and then Stockeld Park and the A661. Turn right to pedal to Wetherby and notice I have lost the tailwind. Out of there on the A58 to Collingham, but turn left on the outskirts to ride, and gasp and groan, up Jewitt Lane. This was well populated with pedestrians today, all going downhill. I turned right onto Compton Lane, happy to have reached the top and one of my favourite roads around here.



Straightforward riding, after Rigton Green, Milner Lane eventually and I realised I have ridden through Thorner rather often just lately. So bear right onto a Thorner Lane. Which goes to Scarcroft. Cross the A58 there and ride up by the golf course and take the next left afterwards. Past the bottom of Shadwell Main Street, along Coal Road and recross the A58, I must be following a knitting pattern.

Back to Wetherby Road, down Boot Hill to the other side of Roundhay Park and complete the loop by passing the Oakwood Clock again. Home, via the edge of town, thirty eight miles to smile about and 2474 feet to wear out the legs. Happy rider.

Still impresses me


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Nov 2020)

Jules H was there as I rolled up to the Pot. It was a grey start but at least we had the wind assisting us as we took Kinnersley Bank in our stride. Deerfold wood was lovely in autumnal colours. We had some roadworks to dodge to get to the ford at Pinvin. We made good time to Bishampton before our first Lench. Rous Lench took us to Ab Lench before a climb to Church Lench. It was too early for lunch at a Lench but we had a look in the church anyway. Then we climbed to Atch Lench before taking in Sheriff's Lench. On a whim we headed back to Bishampton and on to Abberton where a lovely spot was found for our sarnies in the churchyard. The trees here were in stunning seasonal colours. A raven gave his approval too. Flyford Flavell allowed us to begin the run back by the ford at Naunton Beauchamp to the ford at Pinvin. The roadworks had progressed as we passed for a second time. To keep things fresh it was the run to Besford and then Defford before the usual run homeward. Lovely ride out today with some super seasonal colour. 64 smiles


----------



## Donger (11 Nov 2020)

Only my second ride in just over a fortnight today, but all was well at home, so I was able to get out for a cheeky thirty miler. Ambled via Hardwicke, Standish, Whitminster, Frampton, Arlingham and Epney before picking up my pace to keep up with an e-bike for the last three miles. The weather was a bit dull, but it was nice to get out at last. 

I believe that steep little descent at the Vatch, near Slad, that @KingswayRider referred to above is where a clubmate's inner tube exploded a few years back. I recall the two tight little hairpins in the woods, where my fingers were white with the effort of gripping my brakes to little effect. When I finally managed to skid to a stop near the bottom we were all convinced some a***hole just the other side of the hedge had just discharged a shotgun. A couple of us almost dived for cover it was so loud. Turns out Rob, (another large lad), had also been braking for his life, to the point where his wheel rims overheated and exploded his inner tube just as he pulled up behind us. He then proceeded to burn his hand trying to change the tube! To this day I call him "Shotgun Rob". But I digress. Nice and quiet out there today.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Nov 2020)

*Yesterday:* I got out for the ride @gavgav has already written up. Not much to add to that really: I too was surprised by the amount of traffic down the lanes - lockdown, what lockdown? Other than that it was a pretty pleasant outing in good company. I probably ought to do more rides after dark when the weather is decent.

23.3 miles by the time I got home at 12.1 mph average

*Today: * I had hoped to do a ride in the company of my brother, however he looked at the threatening clouds and how windy it was and decided to give it a miss

I went out out anyway and feeling indecisive about a route ended up going over Lyth Hill to Annscroft and bimbling around the lanes, taking in Exford's Green, the long way to Lower Common, Oaks, Broom Hill, Pulverbatch, Longden Common, Longden, Annscroft again and retracing my steps over Lyth Hill.

The standard of driving close to home didn't seem brilliant today but was better on the quieter roads. The wind was the main issue today and I was very slow on the bits that were into the wind. Doug probably made the right choice as I doubt he'd have enjoyed that bit very much. I did toy with the idea of heading to Stapleton and taking the road to Moat and Church Pulverbatch, however carrying on riding into the wind put me off and so did the tractor I could see a little way ahead, spreading slurry just upwind of the road.

The climb up to Oaks was much as it usually is and I did my bit for good relations by letting a farmer on a quad out onto the lane (through a really tight gap in the hedge). I wasn't going to do the climb of Broom Hill this time but changed my mind as I reached the junction and wound my way up the hill. At the next junction I started to regret the decision as the hedges had been cut and a little further down the road I came up behind the tractor doing the cutting. I was able to get past as they were just coming up to a gateway, then shortly afterI needed to squeeze into the hedge to pass a large wagon plus trailer, all loaded up with sheep, then a Land Rover - I expect they all had fun when they met the tractor.

At Pulverbatch I headed back along the main road which is downhill with the wind behind me so I could carry a bit of speed to Longden. Annscroft was a bit stop-start as a school bus was doing some drops in the village so I kept catching up, then it was a plod back up the hill to head for home.

20.1 miles this time at 11.4 mph average.





On the way to Oaks.





Looking back towards Lyth Hill from the top of the Broom Hill climb.





Looking towards Eastridge Woods.


----------



## ianbarton (12 Nov 2020)

ianbarton said:


> Hedge cutting in full flow. My Schwalbe Duranos are OK with everything except blackthorn. Now I have said that I am bound to get a puncture in the next few days!


Prophesy came true today! Same route and I got a puncture. Luckily it was in my front tyre. A thorn embedded in the tyre. I managed to stab my finger prying it out of the tread with a knife! First puncture since 2018.


----------



## gavgav (12 Nov 2020)

Keeping the motivation for Lockdown evening rides going, with another post working jaunt.

Still not too cold and less windy than the Met Office were suggesting it would be, but I was heading into it for the first 5 miles, through Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft. Lots of traffic on that road again, including 1 approaching, who had lost his dip beam......!

Turned through Exfords Green and along to Stapleton, calling at Dad’s for a bubble chat. Back out through Gonsal and Condover, along Lyons Lane, to King Street and Betton Abbots, then home. Wind behind me, helped to get a decent speed up for the second half of the ride, as well.

14.98 miles at 12.5mph avg


----------



## DCBassman (13 Nov 2020)

The plan:
*B*reakfast.
*B*olognese, as in write shopping list for ingredients.
*B*read, as in make dough and put up to prove.
*BIKE!*
First ride for, lo, these many weeks.
Busy out there, plenty of walkers and cyclists about. Wanted to get 15 miles done as that tops 550 miles for the year. Doubt I'll make 600, but if the weather permits, who knows?
Very mucky, lots of wet leaves, so was properly cautious a lot of the time. Wet leaves. Scary. Bike will need a good clean!
Big plus: since my last ride, I've shed a few pounds. Nothing extreme, 5 or 6 maybe. Definitley noticed the difference. Didn't change the stats much if any, but was just a bit easier.
Stats:




While I was prepping the Scott for the ride, I had another look at the Revell mixte. Reckon I'll finish it off and ride it regardless, I've put too much time and money in to just bin it. I don't think it will snap just yet...


----------



## Old jon (13 Nov 2020)

Rain? Didn’t believe it, but there it was, falling from the sky. Breakfast seemed to cure it, a bright blue sky and a chill breeze were there as I pedalled away on the Jacko.

Having decided to ride to Eccup, the village, from the left side of the map it made sense to leave Holbeck along the canal towpath, my usual way to ride to Headingley. Usual or not, once I left the canal behind I soon warmed up on the way up Cardigan Road. Keep going to Lawnswood and turn right onto Church Lane. Cross Adel dam and keep straight on for the quiet way to Eccup.

Past the end of the village, and the New Inn, and the descent to Weardley starts. And stops a bit soon, there is a cyclist stopped. I stop as well, oh, a fellow club member. A few stiff chain links, I reckon the fix is to ride it. Descend to Weardley restarts, I turn right on the A659, he goes left. Harewood Bridge, cross the Wharfe going north. A distance along here, the A61, is the right turn towards Kirkby Overblow. Up through the village there are occasional glimpses of the view to the right, but once past the buildings the vista expands A bit of mist here and there but still a great view.

The road passes Barrowby Grange, then four or five houses the map calls Kearby with Netherby. OK that is two house names, what about the other three? The road cares not, bends a bit left and finds some higher land to go up to. The last rise before Sicklinghall.



There are some rises after Sicklinghall as well, on the way to Wetherby. And a couple of opportunities to turn right to Linton. But the only convenient place for munch is really Wetherby Town Hall. And I had thought to ride back to Leeds on the A58 for a change. If traffic became bad, there are a few places to turn off.

And I wanted to climb that long, long drag from the bottom of Bardsey to the top of Scarcroft. It is not as long as some, but towards the end of a ride it can take some doing. And it did. Then a small diversion along Coal Road to Red Hall Lane and back to the A58. Cross the Ring Road, downhill nearly all the way home. Thirty six miles since I saw the place and 2200 feet going up said the garthing. And a grin, it was a good ride.

Some mappery,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Nov 2020)

What a lovely sunny morning. I headed for some lanes that I had sadly neglected for some time. But first some lovely hills dodging around to Whitborne. Now Tedstone Delamere was calling with its 17% approach. The autumnal views from the top were superb. I took the Rowden turn for another neglected lane and stopped at the Mill where some preserved railway can be viewed from the bridge. The lane which drops to Crowells Ash allows superb views all around even as far off as May Hill. I still had a couple of ridges to surmount as the sun began to shine milkily from behind high thin cloud. Lovely skyscape to take me home. 48 smiles


----------



## itboffin (13 Nov 2020)

Finally a day where I had time to go out, rain stopped so off I went, nice gentle plod no plan other than Combe Gibbet the highest point in the SE, lovely early winter colours but sadly terrible roads thanks to so much leaf mulch.

43 miles with an unwelcome stiff SW wind/headwind on the way back


----------



## itboffin (13 Nov 2020)

Oh and post ride lunch/dinner meat and three veg


----------



## Mike_P (13 Nov 2020)

Had one of those you know you are on an ebike events today heading up a steepish hill and having to brake to prevent running into the car in front possibly going a touch too slowly over the speed bumps.


----------



## footloose crow (13 Nov 2020)

*13 November. Friday the 13th!*

Is Friday 13th a good day for a ride? It is quite sunny and the temperature looks to stay in double figures. But something bad could happen....

Stop procrastinating and get out there! For a change I will tackle Kenwyn Hill that runs northwards out of Truro. A Cat 4 hill according to RWGPS and I have been avoiding it ever since I started cycling a year ago. I don't know if is really Cat 4 but I can tell you it starts at 5% and then steepens, and steepens and after a final bend...steepens. I am delighted to see the top but Wahoo has other ideas and immediately it is a right turn down a 20% hill. A greasy, damp, leaf strewn sleigh ride. I keep the brakes on but all too soon I am back at the altitude at which I started the day and facing another 20% hill, but the time it goes upwards. I can't believe I planned a route so badly. At least these are new lanes to me - and I may not trouble them again. I have to stop at the top to regain control of my breathing. 

Now I have another, but gentler this time, descent to the River Allen with a chance to ride through one of its tributaries. The sign warns me of a ford ahead and I am aware it has rained most days this week.






However this is just a deep puddle. No worries.






I am warming up now and the road runs happily with only a few undulations along the river valley and then slowly upwards at a sensible gradient until I can make it to Allet, a tiny community of one abandoned chapel and five houses. The sun is definitely out. It feels almost warm when I stop moving. Blue skies, not much traffic, mainly dry lanes. Great to be out. Glad I chose bib shorts today.










The miles up to the north coast pass easily, lanes sliding past my wheels, a nice rhythm on the hills, breath under control - well most of the time. Perranporth is busy. Busier than I would expect on a November weekday. Easy to socially distance on a five mile long beach I guess. The surf is big and messy with a strong undertow and no one is out. This is a dangerous beach. No lifeguards here until Easter either.






Up through Perrancombe now, a slow ascent through a steep sided wooded valley with modern glass and concrete or wood houses interspersed in the woods between solid and respectable 1930s and 1950s detached homes. And into the chi-chi seaside resort on a cliff called St Agnes where every house has a wood burning stove and there are more art galleries than pubs. Groups of yummy-mummies are out with their dogs, patrician accents, Range Rovers and Discos parked haphazardly along the road. This is not the Cornwall I know. It feels as if London has come here to avoid the pandemic, attracted by one of the lowest infection rates in the UK. If you can do WFH anywhere I guess it is far better to be here than stuck in a London flat.

Around St Agnes Beacon, a great jutting headland and hill that dominates the north coast and can be seen for miles around. The wind is in my face and the gradient unrelenting for a while. It looks like the west coast of Ireland here. Small farms, small fields sloping down to the sea, deep green against a grey sky now as clouds appear from the west. 






More lanes, heading west then south and the roads are leading me down hill into Truro. This is the busy A390 past the hospital and the huge sixth form college, dodging the students making their way to MacDonalds, huddling close, no masks. They are care free and I envy them. I can keep up with the traffic here, easy to do when it is downhill with a 30mph speed limit and I am faster off the lights.

It is good to get home and not be tired. Maybe shorter rides are the way to go....but damn, it's just short of 50k. @13rider will spot that.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Nov 2020)

footloose crow said:


> *13 November. Friday the 13th!*
> 
> Is Friday 13th a good day for a ride? It is quite sunny and the temperature looks to stay in double figures. But something bad could happen....
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have noticed it if you hadn't pointed it out  but come on 48km !!!! For someone who entered the 50km challenge .
Lots of roads Ive riden . One of the climbs from the ford near Shortlanes end to Allet I missed the Kom by 3 seconds  this year ,it's on the list for next year
Another great write up


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

Bright and sunny in the morning but not so much in the afternoon when I got out on the knockabout bike to rack up a few miles. I thought I'd do an extended version of my Dudgeley, Wilderley, Pulverbatch route and headed out over Lyth Hill to Condover then Cantlop for starters with a brisk headwind and a moronic driver to contend with (thankfully the only one that gave me any bother).

By Pitchford I'd settled down to a pace that I could have maintained against the wind all day and carried on at that through Acton Burnell and Frodesley where a rider on a lightweight bike pulled out ahead of me. I expected them to disappear into the distance down the hill but instead found myself catching up and needing to overtake to keep up the pace I was happy with. I think that they must have turned off at the Longnor crossroads as I didn't see them again after that.

At Hollyhurst I took a detour along the road for Cardington before turning off through Comley and Botvyle to get to the crossing of the A49. I turn back northwards again here and picked up a tailwind which made the undulations through Dudgeley towards Walkmills and Smethcott seem easier than usual. There was a bit more traffic than I'm used to on this stretch (it's daylight, would you mind dipping your flippping lights? ) and a handful of people out exercising.

On the way to Wilderley I knew I was following another cyclist from tracks on the damp road but never caught sight of them. At Pulverbatch I took to the main road to Longden and enjoyed a nice fast run with the wind behind me. I was doing the speed limit on the entry to Longden Common and just under it into Longden itself. After turning right just before Annscroft it was a crosswind so I wasn't as quick, but it was much easier than last time I rode this section as I headed for Hunger Hill and my second crossing of Lyth Hill via Little Lyth. The descent of Lyth Hill Road was quicker than usual meaning I could keep pace with a van ahead until my turn off.

30.7 miles for this one at 12.5 mph average. 206 miles in the last seven days (not sure when I last did a 200 mile week) so the bad forecast for the weekend looks like a good opportunity for a rest.





Drink stop at a favourite viewpoint.





Taking the road through Botvyle.





View south along the Stretton valley at Dudgeley Mill.





Officially sunset is still half an hour away but here at Pulverbatch it has just dropped behind the hills.





Looking to the Stretton hills from Hunger Hill........





....... and from the same viewpoint the sun has set properly this time. I missed the actual moment as my phone rang just as I was about to take the photo.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Nov 2020)

Still lacking motivation but still trying to keep my run of consecutive days going I need a ride. After the early morning food shop and meeting big sis for the first time in a month for a socially distanced takeaway coffee from our local cafe doing our bit to help local business . I got home and it's now raining so finally got out at 1300 in dark and damp conditions but at least it's not raining . Did my standard hour loop out round Markfield incorporating the climb of Polly Botts lane . After climbing Polly Botts there is a nice fast descent down Priory lane but today to had to be taken carefully as a vehicle had dropped an oil trail all the way down the road and in the damp conditions the slick was clearly visible  so caution was called for . Round the back of Markfield into Thornton ,while passing a row of parked car I noticed something on the road a quick u turn and I discover a purse with some cash ,credit cards and a driving license in it . The driving license had an address on it which was exactly were I had stopped . Knocked the front door and lady nervously opened the door with the chain on (she wasn't expecting a cyclist knocking her door ) . A quick show of the purse and the chains off and the purse is handed over the lady thanked me profusely ,she had not even realised she had dropped it getting out of the car I had found it next to . Good deed done I'm back on my way ,drop down then climb out past the reservoir and back to Markfield and it starts to rain 3 miles from home so just press on and get home slightly damp . 14 miles in the bag done steadily no records were threatened on this ride


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Nov 2020)

This morning I made business cards and leaflets for my new venture starting in the new year, my head was frazzled after that! Then I made pizza dough and then it was peeing down!!!
I gave it half an hour, then another half an hour ...and the rain stopped.



Just a short one of 6.5 miles, but with good hills. The route meant I mostly avoided the 50mph winds!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4337036822


----------



## KingswayRider (14 Nov 2020)

Donger said:


> Only my second ride in just over a fortnight today, but all was well at home, so I was able to get out for a cheeky thirty miler. Ambled via Hardwicke, Standish, Whitminster, Frampton, Arlingham and Epney before picking up my pace to keep up with an e-bike for the last three miles. The weather was a bit dull, but it was nice to get out at last.
> 
> I believe that steep little descent at the Vatch, near Slad, that @KingswayRider referred to above is where a clubmate's inner tube exploded a few years back. I recall the two tight little hairpins in the woods, where my fingers were white with the effort of gripping my brakes to little effect. When I finally managed to skid to a stop near the bottom we were all convinced some a***hole just the other side of the hedge had just discharged a shotgun. A couple of us almost dived for cover it was so loud. Turns out Rob, (another large lad), had also been braking for his life, to the point where his wheel rims overheated and exploded his inner tube just as he pulled up behind us. He then proceeded to burn his hand trying to change the tube! To this day I call him "Shotgun Rob". But I digress. Nice and quiet out there today.
> 
> Cheers, _Donger._


That's the descent...really horrible conditions, on what was actually a decent day. If I'd been going the other way I'd have spun out & would have had to walk. I was just glad to get down in one piece having slipped & slithered about from just after Bisley. Good to see you've had a chance to get out again. @Donger...see you on the other side of lockdown.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Nov 2020)

Another short one.

After a morning dog walking I went around the Warren. Once out on the coast path it was blowing a hoolie!!!
I could see gannets below me, ice white arrows into a steel grey angry sea. Beautiful!

Back down to Noss and over to Newton Ferrers on the Voss.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4341488556


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Nov 2020)

Waited for the rain to stop so out on the Hewitt a little later than planned. A 27 mile loop with a steady 14 mph average. Stopped for a takeaway Cappuccino at The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Nov 2020)

I managed to find some motivation down the back of the sofa last night so out the door at 0730 hope was to get a 100km ride for the monthly challenge . Had a circular route planned which gave me plenty of bail outs if the forecast rain arrived . Up through Newtown Linford and up the big climb of the day Sharpley hill . Up Charley rd to Shepshed ,Belton ,Diesworth . Over the A6 at Hathern and into Sutton Bonnington and flew up Marle put hill setting a massive pr thanks to the tailwind . Kingston on soar ,Gotham ( still no sign of Batman ) . East leake ,Wysall and it starts to rain press on a bit and the rain continues so the rain jacket was donned I had made it halfway staying dry better than expected . Turned for home at Wartnaby and now face 18 miles of headwind ! . I use the nonconventional route of tailwind out ,headwind home as I find riding into a headwind demoralising and would bail early but doing it my way you have to get home so just get low and spin my way back up the Wreake valley . Stop in Hoby to remove the rain jacket as the sun's now out and it's lovely . Ground my way home . 62.6 miles done in 30 second past the 4 hour mark . Only got rained on for 45 mins considering the forecast was a lot better than expected . Just need to find some more motivation to complete an imperial ton for November


----------



## Old jon (15 Nov 2020)

There was one of those optimistic weather forecasts this morning, and I was daft enough to ignore the rain and believe the forecast. Maybe I will learn better.


Take the fixed out this morning and aim for the flatter bits of country around here. Difficult to be flatter than a riverside path, travelling downstream, so off to the Armouries I went. Underneath what I had thought was a short shower. Which lasted much more than a short while. Past the start of the Aire and Calder Navigation, crossing the river. Which is crossed again near to a canal lock, Knostrop Lock, maybe?


Then cross the canal, just above Thwaite Mills. Lots of leaf fall along here, and a bit of lack of traction up the sharp rise to the road at Skelton Bridge. Woke me up proper, that did. Managed to pedal all the way to Woodlesford without further excitement though. Onto the road here, head for Swillington and be grateful for the tailwind. Which stayed all the way around the north of Garforth and further on to the gates of Lotherton Hall.


All the way, so far, had been damp. Blue sky visible, but always ‘over there!’ But now, down into Aberford and the sun shines. On me!! Well, and other folk also. Only fair. And on the top of the ridge, on the way to Barwick, two red kite looked like they were enjoying riding the breeze. Or maybe just looking for lunch . . .


Onwards, Scholes is quiet except one lad riding a bike. We had a short chat about the weather before he turned off before the former railway bridge. A bit of A64 to reach Thorner Lane, one that does go to Thorner. But I did not. Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane to the A58, and I resisted the temptation of twiddling down Boot Hill. Went for a short excursion around the Ring Road to Park Lane, to pass the posh park gates.


And once going down Roundhay Road the ride is almost over. One more crossing of the Aire, a pedal up through a corner of Hunslet and I am back home. In need of a shower after thirty one rather fun miles, must have been fun, I had a grin on my face.

Flattery and uppery, and annoy the spellchecker . . .


----------



## Mike_P (15 Nov 2020)

Sunday a smidge after midday the sun put in appearance but then so did the wind, so the ebike and Sainsburys combi once again.

This time through the Country Park which was sodden and far too many walkers about, which also forced a longer than anticipated route to exit onto Penny Pot for the decent down to the climb up Cornwall Road, with a set TTLs beyond the summit of the steep part.

More TTLs came further on after passing through the Pine Woods on the section of Harlow Carr Road which was not part of last years UCU circuit; those TTLs momentarily obscured the strength of the wind but once beyond them the assist got noticeably upped.

Then cut through suburbia to the cycle route along the road that never actually opened only to find that too had a large number of people walking so then stayed on the roads so taking a narrow bridleway avoidance route east across the Leeds Road before turning south to showground hill.

Returned the same way initially before cutting through more suburbia to pick up the normal route to the east of the Town Centre; crossing the open space known as the Stray was very windy with the bike insisting on heading to the other side of the road. 11.11 miles 820ft upwards.


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Nov 2020)

After some heavy rain first thing it turned into a bright sunny day although windy. I planned on a shorter ride and set off into the wind in a roundabout way towards Burlton soon finding a hedge cutter but turned off just as I caught up with it then coming across the first bit of flooded road,carried on into Burlton over the road to Myddlewood where I turned off to Weston Lullingfields, through to Bagley, Lee , Tetchill, Ellesmere which was busy for a lockdown Sunday morning, up to Stocks and decided to avoid the filthy lane to Welshampton and carry on to Hampton Wood which involves quite a steep hill before getting to Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood where I turned for home. Getting near the end of the lane home I noticed that would be about 28 miles so did a detour into Whixall to make it over 50km, this unfortunately meant riding into the wind again to get home. 35.13 miles,wet and muddy again- I need to rethink my mudguards. Not as many people about today just a few cyclists, dog walkers and a pony and trap. 
View from Weston Lullingfields.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2020)

Having been woken by this morning's torrential downpours and strong winds I wasn't expecting to get out for a ride so did a bit of routine maintenance on some of the bikes. Then, early afternoon, the skies cleared and it was quite pleasant despite the breeze, so I popped out for a bit of fresh air. Just a loop out to the eastern part of Ipswich & back via Falkenham, Kirton, Bucklesham, Foxhall & Nacton, but the back roads I used were still soaking wet in places (including completely flooded to about 10cm depth under the Nacton rail bridge) and slippery thanks to the fallen wet leaves. It then tipped it down yet again 15 minutes after I got home.


----------



## C R (15 Nov 2020)

I had been trying to make up my mind about going out today, as the forecast had been changing, and wasn't all that promising, with wind gusts of up to 30mph expected. When I woke up in the morning I couldn't hear any wind, and it wasn't raining, so got ready and out at 6:20.

Just as I set off the spitting started, but very light, and now I was out I wasn't going back. I had in mind a loop taking in Martley, Malvern and Upton, so headed for town through St Peters. Got a shower and a flag of the wind to come going through town, but by the time I reached Hallow the rain had stopped and the wind was behind me.

I decided to stick to the main roads, as some of the lanes get a bit iffy with run off from the fields, so carried on to Holt Heath, and from there headed to Great Witley. The wind now was to the side, but not too bothersome. At Great Witley took the turn for Martley, with a bit of a climb. Day was breaking now, with quite a nice view of the Severn Valley





The wind gusts were now picking up from time to time, which made for "interesting" riding on the way down to Martley, though I made it there in one piece. At Martley headed back towards Worcester, aiming to head towards Malvern via Broadheath and Bransford. The side wind was now more of an issue, and I could see the next shower coming my way. It hit as I was riding past Elgar's birthplace museum, and though the rain wasn't a lot, the wind was something else. I was hoping to find a bus shelter to wait the shower out, but couldn't find any, so kept riding. The next couple of miles were the most unpleasant riding experience I have ever had. Going towards Bransford there's a downhill bit to the bridge over the Teme where I can reach 25mph without really trying, today I had to drop to the small ring to manage a measly 12mph, at some point I really thought the wind was going to push me back up the hill. At least by now the rain had stopped, but I struggled against the wind all the way to Leigh Sinton, and the shelter of the hedges of Stocks Lane couldn't arrive soon enough.

By the time I reached Newland the wind had relented a bit, but it was still taking some effort to keep a reasonable speed. I wonder how many extra metres of equivalent climb got added by the wind today.

I Stopped for a nut bar at The Rhyd, taking advantage of the now pleasnt sunshine, and while I was there a velomobile came from the direction of Malvern and turned towards Callow End.

Final bit against the wind now to Upton, and then finally some help on the way home. My legs needed another rest by the time I got to the top of Kinnersley Bank, and decided to take a couple of photos of the Severn Stoke Folly








Can't believe that just 45 minutes earlier I was battling a hurricane .

I made it home without further incident, and about 15 minutes later another squall went past, but I was now inside .

The map


----------



## colly (16 Nov 2020)

The past few weeks I have, for various reasons, found it hard to get out much on the bike. Either I had the inclination but had other things to do, or I had not much to do and time enough, and no inclination at all.
So the solution was, I decided, to get up and go out early mornings. I quite often wake early so taking time out then pretty much does not affect the rest of the day.
Stuff all laid out last night with the intention of getting out around 6am or so. The small hours roll around and I wake before the alarm. Attend to ablutions etc. Get my gear on and out I go. Warm, for a November night, breezy and not raining although the roads were damp. I covered the usual roads out towards Bramhope and up towards the airport when it dawned on me that in the past 10 miles I had seen only 2 cars. Even at the airport there was very little traffic.
A left at Bayton Lane around the back of the airport took me eventually down into Horsforth and the Station where I climbed up to Otley Old Road and then back down Green Lane and another climb up Tinshill Road to Cookridge Tower. From there it was down to Weetwood, across the ring road at Lawnswood and home via Shaw Lane, Potternewton Lane and Harehills.
Having been out almost a couple of hours I got in at.................5.30am  I must have gone out at 3.30 ish. 
I really should pay attention.
So a swift shower and back in bed to be woken up with a cup of tea by Mrs Colly at just after 9. Things worked out well after all.

23.7 miles and about 1700ft. Plotted rather than recorded.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34668958


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Nov 2020)

Pete M rolled up at the Pot. It was to be a bit of a mystery ride for him at times as his fishing lake plan would be a bit far at this time of year. We took our outward leg to Pinvin by Wadborough. Then at Bishampton we took the Abberton lane for some confusion before taking the main road crossing beyond Kington. Earl's Common lead us to Himbleton where we discovered a lovely wee church for our lunch stop. Onward it was back onto familiar lanes for Pete as we took the traditional run back to Drakes Broughton. For a change we dodged around the Strensham flyover to go by Baughton and Hill Croome. Nice outing with some underused lanes at the northern end. 62 smiles


----------



## itboffin (16 Nov 2020)

Headed out yesterday as the rain had finally stopped and er wow without exception every main road was flooded, so i headed back and grabbed the MTB, straight out on to my local byways but all of them deeply under water and most not rideable even on a MTB 

I managed about 10 miles in total at snails pace so just binned it off and came home, I'm at a loss as to why flooding has become a thing in my home village now when its never been the case in the past 13 years. I do mean flooding as well not big puddles, cars disappearing under a bow wave with several stranded in the middle of the road.


----------



## itboffin (16 Nov 2020)

nearly 48 hours and my mud covered sidi's are still wettish i'm not even sure if i'll wash my castelli overshoes or just throw them away they're that bad


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Nov 2020)

The wind had died down a bit this morning and it was a nice morning to get out. After the usual wait for the school run traffic to go I set off towards Loppington taking the detour to Nonely before arriving back in Loppington, over the crossroads to Brown Heath, English Frankton where I turned up towards Pikesend, taking the lane past the woods to Lyneal passing Colemere by the car park which was busy again, following the lane round Colemere then turning to Newton, onto the main road to Welshampton, turn by the church back to Lyneal, Hampton Bank, Bettisfield, Northwood taking the longer way home. Hardly any people out this morning but plenty of mud, puddles and mushed up leaves on the roads. 20.69miles. Pictures of Colemere, Newton Mere and Kettle Mere.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Nov 2020)

First ride for 10 days thanks to the food poisoning last week... 5 laps of the village- just over 22 miles with 1000 feet of up... felt great to be back out again just as it got dark. Looks like it'll be a nice crisp, dry day with a Northerly wind on Thursday- good day to ride up past Morpeth!


----------



## galaxy (17 Nov 2020)

Got yesterday afternoon, only 11 local miles, but very enjoyable. Took longer to clean the bike than do the ride, lol. so nice just to get out.


----------



## ianbarton (17 Nov 2020)

I needed to post a package today. I was sending it via Hermes, who have a drop off locker outside Morrisons in Market Drayton. The weather looked OK when I set off, but there were threatening clouds. I slogged up the hill above Norton in Hales and enjoyed the long downhill run into the village. Most of the mud had washed off the road, but there were still some big puddles. When I got to Morrisons I opened my rucksack only to find the parcel wasn't there! I remembered I had taken it out just before I set off to collect something from the bottom of my rucksack. I had obviously forgotten to put it back in. Not a disaster as it's an excuse for another ride today.

I stopped off to buy a sandwich and Mr Kipling's slices intending to eat my lunch by the pond at Moreton Say. However, it began to drizzle as I left Market Drayton and it became heavier as I approached Moreton Say. Plan two was to stop in the bus shelter at Ightfield, but by the time I got there, I was soaked and decided to carry on to home. It was after 3:00pm when I got back and I was starving, so I ate my sandwich and Mr Kipling's slices before getting changed.


----------



## Old jon (17 Nov 2020)

Grey this morning, some breeze, but dry. When I finally went outdoors it was warm too. For November that is. It was about time to take the Spa out, I had thought about a route, so off I went.


Ride to the clock at Oakwood, and on the way change my mind about where to ride. So aim for Slaid Hill because I do like riding along Wike Ridge Lane. Through East Keswick, the Potts clock in the house wall is working again. Might be that it never stopped working, OK, so it is now telling the correct time. Ish.


A bit of A659 follows, turn off to Linton and as I approached the bridge there was a car behind me. Waved it past, nope, just stuck there. Cross the bridge (over the river Wharfe), up that sharp rise and past the pub. Still there. I was just about to pull in and saw the right turn indicator was on and the car turned off. One very patient car driver . . .


Ride around the northern edge of Wetherby and up to Wattle Syke’s roundabouts. Round the small one to West Woods Road, which was also where the wind became a bother. It is a bit open along there, all the way to Bramham. There was this temptation, though. I could have ridden down Wattle Syke to Collingham. Then ride up Jewitt Lane. Not quite in the mood today, but next time.


So it was Bramham to Thorner, playing games with the gears. The Spa has ten under 40 inch, the Bob Jackson only 3, 18 opposed to 14 at 60 inch or under, sixty two on the fixed as a reference, sort of thing. Anyway, messing with the sprockets while riding along the road to Thorner added something or another to that part of the journey.


Reach the village, it was always (?) going to be Sandhills on the way out, and it was a bit of a slog, though eventually over. Turn right to reach the A58, wheeee! all the way down that hill and it is only just across the Aire and I am home. Thirty five miles decorated with tab-end-of-autumn scenery gave me a smile that even twelve feet short of 2000 feet did not dent. Proper ride.

Been seen before, but I forgot to use the video camera. Ah well.


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2020)

Another day. another ride. 
After an early up and trip to the tip (booked days in advance now) I did the usual buggering about for a bit and also made a loaf of bread. Which turned out better than most I make. In fact I think it's the best yet:





So I was on the bike and out the door for about 11.30. My Garmin has gone walkabout yet again so the route has had to be plotted.
A 2 mile loop near home and then it was up the quiet A58 to Wetherby and then on to Walshford. I carried on, crossed the A1M and took the A168 going north still and eventually turned off for Knaresborough on the A59. That was a mistake. Up to this point the roads had all be quiet despite being A roads. The A59, once I was on it, was horrible traffic wise. To be fair cars, vans, and lorries all gave me a nice wide pass so no worries on that score. 
Travelling north the wind was more or less behind me and to my left. Once going west though the wind made itself felt. It was a slog . When I turned at Knaresborough to go south again it was like riding into a wall. The journey back south was hard work. Very hard. Down to Wetherby, back on the A58 again for a mile or so and a turn up Jewitt Lane gave me a break from the headwind. True it's a climb to make you work hard but with a hill at least you do know it will finish at some stage.
Into the wind to get to Thorner and Bramley Grange and west into even more wind to get to the A58 and down Wellingotn Hill to Oakwood and home.

The plotted route tells me it was 40.1 miles and something like 1850 ft of up. I got in and checked my stopwatch on my phone and it told me I had been riding for just under 2hrs 30mins which is a good time for me. I was well lathered up. That was hard work.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34675464


----------



## Donger (17 Nov 2020)

Out for a morning socially distanced ride with @Dark46 today. I got out to the garage early to check on the bike, but as nothing needed doing, I got a bonus little 6 miler in before turning up at @Dark46 's house. We varied the route a tad by heading out via Hardwicke, including a trip up and back down Sticky Lane .... which lived up to its name. Then down the A38 into the wind as far as Whitminster, where we hung a right down Hyde Lane and carried on to the canal bridge at the bottom end of Frampton-on-Severn. Then back via Epney, where the Severn looked quite full and fast flowing after all the recent rain.

A great little ride, that. A nice little 25.8 miler by the time I got home. Always nice to catch up with a mate and chat your way around. I say "chat", but it was more of a shouting match at times, trying to be heard into the wind on a main road. By the time I got home I'd shouted myself hoarse, and my missus said it reminded her of when I used to get home from the football after belting out "Keep Right On" from the Tilton End at St Andrews. The difference was that I arrived in a good mood.

Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## footloose crow (17 Nov 2020)

*17 Nov. Catch the ferry to St Mawes*

I only have one cycling friend. This is due to my laziness and the (to me) unreasonable hour at which local clubs want to start rides. Every now and then the one cycling friend feels sorry for me doing long solitary rides along muddy lanes and texts me to suggest a ride. I don't mind riding alone - no pressure to go faster or slower or worry about the number of 'hedge-loo stops' or to be up at a certain time to do a particular route. Sometimes though it is good when someone else chooses the destination. I also liked the idea of the distraction of conversation when going uphill. Stephen talks; I listen. He talks continuously as though he were making no real effort to cycle up a long and steep hill and it may well be the case that he isn't. I am. 

So when the text arrived, "Fancy catching the King Harry Ferry for coffee in St Mawes tomorrow?" it certainly seemed like a good way to tackle a hill I have been avoiding for a year. For those who know the King Harry Ferry will be aware there is a steep drop on both sides of it but the longest and steepest side zig zags up the south bank for 250 vertical feet at an average 9%. Not an Alpine hill or even a long hill but one I have been ignoring since first sliding down it on a wet November day last year. It was on the 'one day perhaps but not today' list. 

Meeting up by the Park n Ride in Truro and heading off at an indecently fast pace in a blur of Castelli and flashing lights I wonder if he will slow down in a bit. However, I am determined not to lose Stephen's wheel whilst heading up the long hill out of Truro but draw the line on answering his questions as well. 

'You are very quiet' he admonishes at the top. 

"Can't.... breathe... and... pedal....and...talk' I wheeze asthmatically. 

We push on downhill now, descending too quickly at a pace that makes my collarbone nervous, back to the height we were at the beginning of the day and now in front of us is a long Cat 3 hill. Snakes and ladders cycling in Cornwall. 

'Start slowly' he says. And I watch him vanishing into the distance again, a single red light flashing through the drizzle, slowly fading into the gloom. I follow, clicking down the gears, disappointed when there are no more. The top arrives as it always does if you just keep spinning.

The route goes 'Cornish level' (just normal up and down) now as we spin along the road and for the first time I can speak and pedal. The trees are bare of leaves and drip on me, leaves have soaked into a mulch across the road and the drizzle intensifies for a while. I am enjoying this. We pass Trellisick gardens where the camellias and azaleas are still hiding and the paths are ankle deep in mud. This is the wrong month to visit Cornwall but there is a queue for the car park. 

A fast descent from here and the river opens in front of us, a quarter mile of angry little waves, the white horses looking grey in this low November light. It has at least stopped drizzling. A few cars join us on the ferry. I remember in the last lock down crossing on this ferry as the only passenger. Just me and my bike. Fifty pence they earned on that crossing. 






_The bikes chat to each other._ 





_Stephen contemplates how slow I might be on the next hill - and how he will avoid boredom or just falling over due to lack of movement._

I don't have any photos of the hill that came next. I didn't stop. It was fine. I started slow and in the right gear and just spinning and breathing and Stephen didn't ask me any questions. So I could have done this hill at any time. It is just a hill. I built it up a bit too much in my mind. Who hasn't done this at some point and then found that there was nothing to fear but the fear itself? At the top Stephen beams at me as if I were his best pupil who has just answered the hardest question ever. 'Not so bad eh?' he asks as he clips in and sets off again.

The next few miles to St Mawes go nicely and within thirty minutes of leaving the ferry we are chasing each other down the long downhill bends into the village, the road empty and smooth. The houses here are huge 1930s villas mixed in with modern glass and steel and built into the hillside so each has a view across the Percuil river and beyond to the Atlantic. They are occupied by retired admirals mainly, although captains of industry are also welcome. In the bay is a solitary anchored yacht tugging on its chain, bow dipping into the bigger seas running in with the now rather strong westerly blowing off the sea, tossing spray into the air as it throws it's head up, then dipping down into the next wave. That yacht is worth more than my house and I hope the anchor is securely dug in. 

Stephen knows a place to get coffee. Of course he does. He seems to know a place to get coffee anywhere we go. We queue obediently and sit outside where I shiver in the cold and Stephen scolds me for not using gel cleaner. 'I am wearing gloves!' I protest and get a lecture on the proper use of PPE (and how Castelli cycling gloves are not proper PPE). It is too cold to linger long. 





_At this point it appears the bikes have fallen out with each other and are not talking._

'There may be some hills now' says Stephen enigmatically as we cycle past the harbour, clicking through the gears as the full force of the wind hits us. And there are hills, starting with a steep hairpin bend by the Tudor fort that guards the entrance to the Carrick Roads, bronze cannons still pointing out to sea in case of French fishing boats attempting to enter next year. We are still ready for the French and Spanish pirates here. The English Heritage flag is ramrod straight in the wind and the car park is forlorn and empty. Hopefully no foreign boats will attempt entry today as I don't think anyone is in the fort. 

More hills as we head back towards Truro but the wind is behind us now and progress is rapid. I can see I am doing 20mph along here and it feels good to be pushed by the wind and by the sight of another bike in front of me that I have to keep up with. I don't have time to think about feeling tired and I am re-discovering the well known truth that cycling together is faster and easier than cycling alone. 

We stop for chats. About people we know and places we have been and what things the government could do to make life better for everyone and how easy that would be and why we can see it but no one else and slowly we create a better world where old blokes make decisions whilst cycling. We talk about Audax and long rides and places we might go one day on a bike and the more we talk, the longer the rides become. We part ways in Probus as Stephen heads east into St Austell to talk to the bike shop about new tyres and I turn back into the wind for the last five miles home.

We agree to do this again and then with a click of pedals he is off, vanishing into the gloom, red light flashing, legs spinning tirelessly, another thirty miles ahead of him yet. I suddenly feel quite lonely.


----------



## Mburton1993 (17 Nov 2020)

2km then a puncture, ha! My fault, shouldn't have gone through Newton, their roads are practically made a broken glass (I may have pumped them up too much aswell).

Only done 40 miles on the new tyres!

Had a spare inner tube and pump unfortunately the valve was knackered and the pump didn't pump. Still not a long walk back and I had my headphones. Time for a replacement jog.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Nov 2020)

@footloose crow 33 miles


----------



## footloose crow (17 Nov 2020)

13 rider said:


> @footloose crow 33 miles


Thank you 13 rider - I was concentrating on getting it right this time!


----------



## gavgav (17 Nov 2020)

An astonishingly mild evening, for November and so I headed out after working, to enjoy it. Quite windy from the South, but never felt too much of a struggle into it, for the first 7 miles of the ride, through Meole, Hook-a-Gate (where a number of houses have now put their Christmas lights up already) Annscroft and then Plealey.

I’d chosen some hills and so turned up the steep lane towards Oaks, which I’ve not ridden for a long while. Somehow felt longer in the dark, or maybe I’m just out of practice! Came up behind a chap walking, with sticks, on the very step bit and he was doing well, fair play to him. We exchanged a friendly hello and in as broad a Shropshire accent as you could find, he remarked “you’ve got some fair owd lights on that bike there mon” 

I eventually reached Oaks and enjoyed some descending towards Pulverbatch. The small lane that I took, to reduce time on the busier main road, was very muddy and wet though.

The run from Pulverbatch to Stapleton is downhill all the way and with the wind behind me I got up good speed all the way to Dad’s, where I called in for a bubble chat.

Legs had stiffened a little, as I set back out, heading through Gonsal, Condover, Betton Abbots and home.

20.44 miles, at an avg speed of 11.9mph, which I was happy with considering the wind and hills. Less happy with the amount of traffic about, on what seemed like every lane I took.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2020)

Tomorrow's ride today.

I've been having trouble finding time & weather coinciding to get this month's 100km challemge ride done, but the weather foreast for Wednesday looked promising with a south to south westerly breeze, dry and a bit of sunshine. However, after a very poor night's sleep I was up and about early this morning so I went out and did the ride today instead. It was a repeat of the same ride that I did in September - essentially Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Framlingham, Halesworth, Beccles and Lowestoft, but on as many back roads as I could find and without taking the obvious, direct route. Grey, quite cool and with a swirling wind that didn't help as much as it should have done. Followed by a nice & relaxed train ride home.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Nov 2020)

Day off today so out on the Paul Hewitt at 10.15am. A pretty mild 13 degrees but it was windy!
Although my legs didn’t seem to want to work today it was still an enjoyable 27 miles with an average of 13.2 mph.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Nov 2020)

It was a damp ride to Upton. It wasn't too bad and it stopped as Jules H and I chatted. A quick look at the radar showed a deluge on the way. And deluge it did. We had almost given up when it eased and stopped. So a change of plan seemed a good idea. Ashleworth using the standard set of lanes. Except we dodged by Durbridge for a change. Lots of water on the Ashleworth ham but the wildfowl were thin on the ground. We paused briefly at Tirley church for lunchtime snacks. We'd had no rain since Upton and the skies were clearing as I added in some loops at the end of the ride. 56 smiles


----------



## itboffin (18 Nov 2020)

odd ride for me today, I had a limited window due to meetings and the weather IS foul, has been for an age now, off i went straight into the 35-40 mph headwinds and my speed was better than okay for the conditions, I had to alter my route because of the hedge cutting then the rain aka the mizzle so i looped back around to what should have been a side/tailwind and nope just a really slow side wind for the return journey, i'm guessing the wind picked up and or started swirling around rather than blowing in one direction, needless to say it was hard work as my HRM clearly showed.

I also watched leaves in my front garden spinning around like a mini tornado this morning and this evening.


----------



## colly (19 Nov 2020)

My grandson's bike has a broken freewheel so my task today was to fix it. My son and his partner live 16 miles away by road so I set off down to their place to collect Joshua's broken wheel. A simple there and back and a nice ride out in the sunshine.
The freewheel is either completely broken or maybe through lack of maintenance the pawls have seized and stuck open. maybe the grease has become hard and it's stopping things working. I'll have a look later ..................or maybe just buy a new one.





32.4 miles and about 1400ft of up. Plotted again.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/34687237


----------



## Old jon (19 Nov 2020)

Well done @colly carrying a spare like that.


Blue skies, a few clouds being blown away by a north (ish) wind. And a bit cold. If its less than five degrees the motivation could be lacking, but it just scraped six, so off I go on the pretty bike.


Past the old library in Holbeck, it was once a pub, ah, I drank there a time or several. And I knew it was terracotta, just sort of assumed it, correctly, that it came from Burmantofts. Anyway, on to the towpath and ride away from Leeds, as far as Viaduct Road. Up to Headingley, there seemed to be a lot of traffic about. Further up, Lawnswood and the right turn onto Church Lane to cross Adel dam. Then to demonstrate that all this up is voluntary, climb up the east side of Golden Acre Park.


And down Kings Road, not the Chelsea version. Ride through Bramhope and the route became clear in my mind. Down the Leeds Road into Otley, cross the river and there is Farnley Lane, just waiting to be ridden up. So I did just that. Over the crest and start the descent, but look at that view of Wharfedale very nicely lit by the still low sun. Every pier on Arthington Viaduct almost shone. But not bright enough to take anything away from the dale. Worth the climb.


Down the hill, cross the River Washburn and turn right towards Pool. And turn left to leave the village on another stretch of A659. Under that viaduct and then turn right to climb Creskeld Lane. There was a doubt, see? Gone up it on the Spa but cannot recall the climb on the Bob Jackson or it’s former incarnation. Anyway, no doubt now. Dunnit.


And back in Bramhope. The A660 is the way home ‘cos the cold is reaching the ends of my fingers. So back to Headingley and the extra traffic again. Escape that to Kirkstall and the towpath. Which was also a bit busy, I think the dog walkers outnumbered just about everyone else.


That bit of Hunslet has spawned more roadworks, either side of the lot just about finished. Still, soon home through there, with a smile. It has been a grand thirty one miles though only 1660 feet going up. If you look at the right hand end of the elevation trace I was below sea level for some distance . . .


----------



## Donger (19 Nov 2020)

My second ride this week with @Dark46, and for the second time I finished on 25.8 miles. A different route to Frampton this time, calling in at Haresfield, Standish, Whitminster, Nupend and Eastington on the way. I mixed it up a little to include a couple of lanes that were new to @Dark46 , and it turned out to be very enjoyable.

Riding down Naas Lane at the edge of Quedgeley, it was a shame to see how the new housing estate is encroaching. That lane will soon be a real rat run. Then later, when we nipped into Nupend for a change, you could see another new development at Westend going up just the other side of the hedge. Several large bits of packaging for construction materials had been blown into the hedgerow, adding to the impending doom of the new estate taking over the village. You have to wonder where all the hares, pheasants, badgers, foxes and deer are supposed to go now. I am guilty of living on a relatively new estate in Quedgeley myself. I can remember when it was all cow pasture interspersed with R.A.F depots. Gloucester must have doubled in size since then, and Stroud council seems to be doing most of its new development well away from Stroud and bordering on the Gloucester suburbs. It is a real shame. Oh well, nice to ride these little lanes while they are still there, I suppose.

Another great endorphine hit from the ride, and a good long hot bath afterwards. Nice.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## itboffin (19 Nov 2020)

Out this morning directly into a brutal WNW +30 mph really hard going for the outbound journey but i did manage a single max effort 1 mile at 25.5 mph, the ride back was tail side wind but very easy, average overall 17.5 mph that gives you some idea of how tough most of the ride out was, total distance 19 miles. Its the same forecast tomorrow i'm going to try for a 2 mile max effort


----------



## Landsurfer (19 Nov 2020)

Bit of a strange day .... I plan a nice circular route, print off a map, put it in my panniers, and totally ignore it !
I'd gone off route within the first mile ..... 
Flat as a pancake on the Doncaster plain but the strong northerly wind took a bit of playing with.
SO .. rode around a bit in a fairly random pattern ... passing the same farm, from the same direction ... twice .. made me realise that i'd lost the plot .... 
Riding down the canal to a dead end ... at my own sailing club !! ... was daft .... but the giggles of the lady as i passed her for the second time in 10 mins, from different directions, was shared ..

So .. pics





Having battled down the A614 ... with a tail wind .... being overtaken by huge HGV's and a psyco in a VW Golf at max mil ... i found this path along the river ... that i could have taken ........


----------



## Littgull (19 Nov 2020)

It was one of those delightful cold, sunny and dry late autumn days, so too good for not being out on the bike. I rode one of my favourite local loops. My route was Littleborough, Milnrow, Rochdale, Heywood, Bury, Greenmount, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Waterfoot, Stacksteads, Britannia, Whitworth, Rochdale, Littleborough - 37 mile in total.
Here are a few pics

The former railway tunnel (now a cycle path) near Waterfoot




The skyline/hill tops on Cowpe Moor as seen from Stacksteeds (look carefully and you can pick out the silhouettes of a couple of horses on the hill top.


----------



## Dark46 (19 Nov 2020)

Great 25 mile ride with @Donger and he's great company even though now he's no longer middle aged just old. 

It was a ride that basically was in reverse to what we would normally do with a couple of lanes the I've not been down before.


----------



## gavgav (19 Nov 2020)

Well that temperature was a bit different!

From Tuesday 17:00 at 16c to Thursday 17:00 at 3c  Stepped out of the house, to get the bike out and immediately went back in, for an extra layer and a buff.

My next door neighbour was having trouble starting her car, as I set off, felt a bit bad not offering to help her, but I was meeting up with Doug and didn’t want to keep him waiting in the cold. In fact we timed it perfectly, as he was just crossing the road to our meeting point, as I arrived.

We looped through Sutton Farm estate and then waited an age for streams of traffic to pass, before we could get out onto Wenlock Road. It was heaving with traffic all the way through Betton Abbots and along to our turn off onto, thankfully, traffic free lanes to Berrington, Cound Stanks and Pitchford. The downside was that the lanes were soaking wet (torrential rain mid afternoon which wasn’t forecast at all) and covered in mud.

Back out onto the busier road and there were constant streams of traffic, in both directions  They included one prat in a rattling old Honda, who decided to give us, what I believe was a deliberate punishment pass. They came past with inches to spare and then moved out wider, afterwards. They got a hand gesture 

We pulled off the road, at King Street, for a drink and rest, not long followed by an articulated lorry thundering past at ridiculous speed, trailer swinging around. He met a car at the top of the bank, where it narrowed and I was waiting for the bang, but he somehow stopped just in time. I was glad we were not on the road near him.

Final stretch was back through Betton Abbots and we parted ways at the lights to the estate. Next door neighbour’s car had gone and so she must have persuaded it to start.

13.1 miles and I lost feeling in my toes, about half way round the ride!!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2020)

After a grey, damp & windy morning the afternoon brightened up considerably, so what better than a little shopping trip as I'm running low on Weetabix. There's a Food Warehouse (an offshoot of Iceland) that does the big packs of 72 for only a fiver just outside Ipswich and, with a bit of a diversion on the way home, it became a nice couple of hours out on the Bootzipper.

Out alongside the A14 and then Strattonhall Drift to Levington, up and back down into Nacton and the back road into the estate where the shopping was done. Then cutting across a rough track to the Bucklesham Road to Foxhall to get to the single track roads through the wood to Kesgrave and the Longstrops bridleway where the turn for home was made. The bridleway is a long, open stretch leading into a bit of woodland and then comes Dobbs Lane which, in conditions like today's, becomes quite picturesque




After crossing the Foxhall Road and the short sharp rise at Hall Road it was back onto the normal roads through Bucklesham & Kirton to home for a mug of coffee.


----------



## DCBassman (20 Nov 2020)

My only ride yesterday was a 240-mile round trip to spend 35 minutes in an MRI scanner. Only half-decent day of the week, too...

Edit: for clarity, by car!


----------



## Jon George (20 Nov 2020)

Haven't posted on this thread for a long while, but as @Jenkins does a good job of informing everyone about our local area (I did the bridleway he refers to in his last report only a few days ago), I'm not going to feel too guilty! 
A little 15 (?) miler on Patsy #1 The Carbon (the front wheel on Patsy #2 The CX was at my LBS being trued so that the new tan-wall tyres I purchased a month ago would fit correctly) that took me out to a hamlet called Culpho. Much colder than yesterday, but I'm now experienced enough - usually - to get the right number of layers on. Fabulous ride!
This just before the church.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2020)

Just rode home after a long shift , called 2 and a half hours overtime so by the time i got home i hadnt eaten for over 7 hours , headwind and raining 
Meh !
had enough today .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Nov 2020)

Rain all morning but the radar indicated dry after lunch. It was grey though and the headwind out over the common had me scrabbling for low gears. As usual the hedges in the lanes did a good sheltering job. Plenty of water about and liquid mud off the fields. Mudguards are a wonderful invention. It was so grey and gloomy I put my lights on. The rear light was temperamental and as I stopped to get it working it got darker. After a couple of fiddles I got it going. Just as well as the final miles do include those motor things. 35 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Nov 2020)

Another mountain bike ride on dirty Devon lanes. Down to Puslinch th n along to Dunstone. Up the sodding climb to Bull and Bear and down to Holbeton.
I stopped at the green gate before taking the drive past Flete and up the long way to Westlake.
Back to Bull and Bear and down to Bridgend via Preston.
16 mucky miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/4369142479


----------



## Old jon (21 Nov 2020)

Sort of grey out there this morning, and it maybe looked a bit breezy as well. Dry, though, and it seems that is all the encouragement I need. Riding the fixed today and some thinking had been done about where to ride. So off I went.


Very quiet roads, so I took a shortcut to Crown Point. Which took longer ‘cos some traffic lights were, well, you know, traffic lights. Anyway, eventually up to the Oakwood Clock and a surprising Farmer’s Market. Pass the spare park gates and turn onto the cycle route along Wyke Beck. Cross Easterly Road and stay on the bike path for some imminent confusion about which of Seacroft’s Parkways I am riding up.


Found the village green, turn right and ride down the erstwhile A64 to Barwick Road. Yup, a different way to the same old. And soon to be more different, there was a lot of earthmoving machinery scattered each side of the road, before reaching Scholes, guess it is to do with the East Leeds Orbital Route. One sometimes wonders . . .


Anyway, down through Barwick, take the right fork after the maypole and finish the descent by crossing Cock Beck. The only way is Aberford, turn left at the end of Cattle Lane and go back across the beck. The road north tends to rise a bit, almost all the way to Bramham Crossroads. There is still a couple of miles to the village itself, and I did enjoy the last of the tailwind. Until I turned onto Thorner Lane, and the wind was not behind me any more. There is that nice drop into the village though.



Sandhills again to leave Thorner behind, and they took a bit of climbing. Must be the temperature. Or the old frame, mine, not the bike’s. All easy from now though, back past that Farmer’s Market and down into Leeds’ more or less centre. More roadworks inspection before finally reaching home shortly after thirty miles ticked up. A big grin, the rain just started falling as I turned into the street. Pretty good ride.

Not much difference . . .


----------



## gavgav (21 Nov 2020)

I’d re-arranged my ride with my mate Paul, from last weekend, due to the poor weather, to today at 13:30. Woke and looked at the forecast, to find the potential of light rain from 14:00 and so, after a text to Paul, we brought it forward to an 11:30 start, which was just about possible after I finished being on call for work.

Quite gloomy out and a very keen south westerly wind, as I set out up the cycle paths, to Radbrook, where Paul lives. We were heading for Baschurch and began by meandering out through suburbia and along Calcot Lane, onto the main road to Montford Bridge, with a couple of dodgy moments on the fast descent, with the strong wind blowing through gaps in the hedge.

We turned onto the lanes, which were busy with lots of cyclists and quite a few cars, to Little Ness, Prescott and Baschurch. It started to rain lightly, as we approached Prescott, but not enough to warrant a waterproof. Paul was wearing one and experiencing boil in the bag!

From Baschurch we turned East and along the lane to Yeaton, before joining new territory to Grafton, Fitz and a surprisingly hilly section up to Leaton. The only downside of this section, was the amount of traffic, on roads that are known as being rat runs, for traffic trying to get to the North of Shrewsbury. All well behaved though.

We paused, before joining the main road towards Berwick, for Paul to remove his waterproof, which had made him too hot. The road surface is dreadful on the section before the rat run turns left, but we then lost the traffic and had a nice quieter run past the sprawling Berwick estate grounds, to the West Mids Showground and Coton Hill, in Shrewsbury Town Centre.

We dropped down to the railway bridge and then crossed onto the shared cycle/pedestrian paths, along Smithfield Road and into the Quarry. I have never seen so many people out walking and cycling through there, which made it very slow and careful going. Almost had a moment, when we came up behind a dog, that looked like it was off the lead, but was actually on one of these stupid extendable things, it’s owners on completely the other side of the wide tarmac! Just about stopped in time and had an apology off the owner, which pacified the annoyance.

We got to Greyfriars and decided to get off the busy towpath, as it wasn’t fun trying to avoid the hordes of people and head up Longden Road, where Paul took his route home through Kingsland and I continued on towards Meole. I’d just been thinking how good the traffic behaviour had been on the ride, when a nobber in a white Polo came past me with inches to spare, squeezing past whilst a car came the other way. There is always one!

Home with 23.9 miles on the clock and plenty of catch up chatting with Paul. Good fun


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Nov 2020)

Must have started raining 10 seconds after i started out, then didn't stop. Have I sorted out a decent rain jacket yet?. Nope. Got drenched and cold, but it is November right?




Quick pic on way home, it was much murkier than it looks, lights would have been a good move. Just next to walls in Chester near canal weirs. Cut short the ride in the end to 12 miles, planned around 25.
Bloody nice to get out of the house though


----------



## a.twiddler (21 Nov 2020)

This week's rides.
Probably not worthy of the name "rides", more like "ridelets" but here goes.

16/11/20
Out to the Post Office on the tourer. Only a mile all in but it was really enjoyable even in the slight drizzle. Maybe I should invest in a cape? Finding a traditional cape is the tricky bit.

19/11/20
Out to post Christmas cards on the Linear. Thought I would get them out early this year rather the usual panic at the last minute. With modern electronic communication methods maybe it is quaint and old fashioned to be sending them by post. Yet shops are still stuffed with them at this time of year, so many must still send them. Some showers today but I took advantage of a dry spell to pop out. Initially it felt off puttingly chilly but once I got rolling it was fine. I seem to have done as much pondering as pedalling today. I took a roundabout route. No cyclists seen about. Passing a parked builder’s van I surprised a chap repointing a wall and heard him say, “what the hell is that?” to himself. Stopped at the Post Office to post the cards.

Not much traffic up to now but as soon as I got ready to go again, vehicles appeared from all directions. I scuttled across the road with the bike to get a better view but the traffic was relentless. Also, I felt under observation from the small queue outside the Post Office. I had one of those confidence draining moments -no audience = perfect launch. Audience, bound to make a pillock of oneself. As it happened, I made a perfect lift off between bursts of traffic. Too much thinking again, Twiddler. Just do it!

I carried on, through my local uphill traffic lights then to the roundabout on the A54. I followed the A54 West as there was a nice bit of downhill, bike computer showed 24 mph so no speed records today, and turned left at the next roundabout. Left at the next T junction then sharp right to a long level stretch.

A man and a boy were strolling along in the direction I was going. I passed them at about 13mph and the boy shouted,”Wow! That’s the way to go!” I pondered on the effect I was having on passers by. Many years ago when I used to do the school run with my son we used to see a recumbentist most days. I must have said at some time that I wouldn’t mind having a go on one of those. He certainly remembered me saying it. Despite that being so long ago and him being a hulking great engineer nowadays he told his mum that I’d always wanted one of those, after I’d acquired this one.

So perhaps I am sowing the seeds for a future generation of horizontal bicyclists? Though I’d be pleased just to encourage more future riders out on any sort of bicycle.

I turned left soon afterwards and started up a long gradual hill. There were mums and primary school kids about but not much traffic. On the near pavement ahead a couple was jogging along wearing matching black running gear. The woman had a small dog on a lead running alongside. They were going at a good speed, and being uphill it took me a while to catch them.

I had time to ponder how different male and female humans look, and how differently they move, and the nature of gender dimorphism. In some species, such as birds, males and females look very different, yet in the majority of life forms on the planet it is often hard to tell them apart. The man was quite bony and angular, his longish hair bouncing straight up and down in time with his strides. His heels also moved vertically as he ran. His companion was a bit plumper and had a pony tail which flicked from side to side, while the soles of her shoes moved in little circles. They were running almost in step. They looked like they did this regularly. The dog seemed to be enjoying itself too.

I suspect the three of them were fitter than me. I was doing more puffing than pondering by the time I came level with them, just as they turned sharp left and jogged off down a footpath. 

A bit further up the hill I came to a T junction, turned right and after a short stretch was able to enjoy a freewheel. Halfway down this hill I turned off left and after a mile or so of up and down came to my back gate. Only 4.5 miles altogether, feeling a bit flaccid and unfit today with the poor weather keeping me in most of this month. Average speed was 10.6 mph so that was a bit better than usual. Looking forward to doing some longer rides if/when the weather improves.

I have noticed that I can jump on the tourer after even a long break from riding it and it just...fits. With the recumbent I have to keep at it or I lose that edge until I have ridden it a bit again. Must get out more!


----------



## DCBassman (21 Nov 2020)

I went out in the wet.
OK, it wasn't very wet, but still...


Dave 123 said:


> Another mountain bike ride on dirty Devon lanes.


And wasn't it just. I'll be getting the Revell up and running for this type of ride, as it has mudguards!
Just the normal run out to the car park above Clearbrook. Lots of walkers and cyclists, no great speed possible. And anyhow, there's endless acres of the dreaded wet leaves on this route, north of 60% of the ride. Wet leaves. Brrrr....
Stats:


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Nov 2020)

A very close call this afternoon.

out from home to Creacombe, then I decided to go down Darkie Hill. Brakes on, muck, gravel and diesel on the lanes. At the bottom is a left hand bend. As I went round there was a car... I had nowhere to go!
My bike was skidding but I managed to wedge it and myself between the car and the hedge bank. Bike at 45°, me still on it!
The people in the car were really concerned I’d hurt myself, but other than a small cut on my left little finger I was fine! Lucky.

After that I tv was a drizzly, yucky ride.

10 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4374821797


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Nov 2020)

Out on the Tricross at 10.30am for a leisurely ride into York for a takeaway Cappucino. A bit nippy but a lovely day with loads of cyclists out. 34 miles with an average of 13.6 mph.


----------



## Landsurfer (22 Nov 2020)

No pics today .... forgot to charge the camera ... A lot less wiggly route than Thursdays .... rain, lots of fishermen with carbon poles at Ickles Lock .. they always seem to block the cycle / tow path when setting up but as i approached there where cheery good mornings and the poles where cleared for me to pass ... nice chaps ..
Lots of girls running along the cut this morning .... noticeably more ... not sure why .... managed not to run any of them over ...lol .. but always good mannered and wave me past ...
So in summary .... nice couple of hours on the bike ... but it always is ...


----------



## chriswoody (22 Nov 2020)

Headed out onto the Heide again today. A modified version of a ride that I'd first ridden last year, but with the addition of some more forest roads I'd discovered rather than a dangerous section of road I'd used last time. The sky was overcast and it was a blustery day, but not too cold. The ride started on the quiet country roads I normally travel, before plunging into the forest after 6 km. Almost instantly I nearly come a cropper on the slippery mud, a reminder of how the conditions have changed as we get closer to winter. For several kilometres I ride through the forest, alternating between mud and grass having a great time. All around the forest is constantly changing and providing an interesting backdrop to my ride.






As I get closer to Wildech I hit the sandy section, my wheels skip and dance across the surface scrabbling for grip. The sun briefly comes out and bathes the forest in light, the silver birch light up bright silver. Past Wildech, I'm back on gravel as the trail rises and plunges back through older patches of forest.






Before long I'm out onto quiet roads for a couple of kilometres before arriving at Angelbecksteich, where I stop for a bite to eat and a coffee.






From here it's a short sharp uphill on lovely gravel to the car park at the Teifental, before plunging back downhill. The moorland here is really popular in the summer when the heather is in bloom, but today apart from a few hardy souls walking up an appetite for their Sunday lunch, it's empty. I head up onto the crest of the ridge and ride across the top, skipping between deeper pools of sand and tree routes as the route plunges up and down.






After a fun ride across the top, we turn North again and into the forest again. The track here is sublime, weaving between the trees in complete solitude it gets narrower and more technical as we go further along. The only thing out here are the occasional hunter's stools, there are no people and the silence is deafening.





The track is littered with small sink holes that make progress really enjoyable, both me and the bike are getting plastered in mud and having great fun. One particular steep corner has me nearly overcooking it as the front wheel digs in, but I recover it and ruminate how good these rides are for learning bike control, often the hard way!






After a while the fun ends and we emerge onto more gravel fire roads, whilst the technical demands are much less the scenery is still really impressive and I'm still on my own. At own large confluence of tracks there is a small bench and I stop for some more coffee and biscuits. The last kilometres have all been in new sections of forest I'd not traversed before, but proved to be a real delight to ride.






Then it's a gentle but fun ride on lovely gravel roads down to Starkshorn and then down to Rebberlah. Another break for a banana under the sprawling oak tree, before I ride the last 8km of forest trails. Then it's out onto the country lanes I'd traversed earlier and the wind finally makes it presence felt. The last kilometres into a stiff headwind are tough on tired legs but don't take the shine off what has been a magical day out in the forest. 59km in total, the majority in the forest on what proved to be a nice, late Autumn day.


----------



## Donger (22 Nov 2020)

I rang the changes a little today, and took advantage of the light Sunday morning traffic to head out towards Stonehouse. There I hung a left into Horsemarling Lane to have another go at Moreton Hill. This is a brutal little climb up to Westrip that operates as a short cut to Cashes Green for massochists. It hits a hairpin and a rutted, muddy stretch near the top, eventually topping the hill in the woods on the far side of the white house in the top right-hand corner:




I'd been forced to dismount about 3/4 of the way up when I rode it for the first time with @KingswayRider earlier in the year and ended up admiring the view across the Severn Vale while I got my breath back. This time I set off full of vigour and determination..... Anyway, here's a photo from exactly the same spot!




There is a large rock at the side of the lane that made for a good viewing seat, and I had a nice little chat with an old boy who was out for a walk. A couple of Audax Club Bristol riders span their way past me, spotting my Audax UK sticker and saying hello as they passed. Then, as I carried on through the woods I had a chance meeting with an old work colleague out walking with her mum. She still works in the land of Mordor, and said she was jealous of my life of retired leisure. The descent down through Westrip is a dodgy one when the lane is muddy and covered in wet leaves. When I got down to the T junction where left is for Randwick and right is for Cashes Green, I took one look at the gradient and went right ...just like last time (sod that!):




After that, there was a fair bit more descending into Cashes Green before looping back home via Eastington, Frampton, Fretherne, Saul and Elmore. A really enjoyable, mostly leisurely ride out in glorious Autumn sunshine. 29.4 miles.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Jon George (22 Nov 2020)

Over the last eighteen months I've acquainted myself with the delights of off-roading along the bridleways surrounding Ipswich. I went out late morning to an area just south of the town (dozens upon dozens of people out walking and riding) and paused now and then for a photo.
This one near Freston.


----------



## gavgav (22 Nov 2020)

The sort of beautiful Sunny day, that you simply have to make the most of, on the bike, as you never know when the next one will come, this time of year. Perfect opportunity to get my November 50k challenge ride done. Set out with plenty of layers on and full finger gloves, as it was quite chilly.

I’d only done about a mile, through the nearby estate and along Wenlock road, but had witnessed 3 moronic drivers, 2 almost wiping traffic out head on, overtaking me and another passing me ridiculously closely. Thankfully things then calmed down, as I joined the road to Betton Abbots, Cantlop and Acton Burnell, where I paused to swap into my fingerless gloves, as I was too warm. I’d already seen loads of cyclists out and that continued for most of the first half of the ride, good to see.

I turned towards Kenley, but didn’t go up the steep hill today, instead turning off in the direction of Harnage Grange. This lane was unfortunately a complete mud fest, at times almost unrideable, but slithered my way through it and walked the bike around the ford, as too much water in it to ride through.

I dropped down to Harley and then began the steady climbing along the lane towards Hughley, really busy along there, with traffic, for some reason, as it’s normally quiet

View towards Wenlock Edge





At Hughley I turned back uphill to Church Preen and the main climbing of the ride began, to Gretton, Cardington, up to Folly Bank, before the nice fast descent to Comley.

I joined some new territory, here, on a bike at least, with the climb up to the foot of the Caradoc hill and down through Botvyle. Lovely views across the Stretton Hills.





I got a bit annoyed with 2 horse riders, on the descent who, despite clearly seeing me coming down quickly, decided to come out of the field, into the lane in front of me. There was then a remark of “watch out Dave there is a cyclist coming” from the woman and she says to me to watch the horse in front as he gets scared. I wouldn’t have had to watch it, if they’d waited for me to pass 

Crossed the A49 with ease and then began some climbing up via more new territory, through Dudgeley, with beautiful views back across to the Lawley and Caradoc hills, where I’d just come from.










The only downside was another absolute mudfest of a lane, after the crossroads, before dropping down towards Leebotwood, then turning off and climbing through Walkmills. The descent down to Netley was good fun, with the wind behind me and I turned off before Dorrington, with impeccable timing, as a full articulated lorry was coming towards me on the fairly narrow road.

The short section on the A49 was very busy, but I quickly turned off to Stapleton and called in to have the rest of my lunch, that I hadn’t eaten in my snack stops, at dad’s.

When setting back out, an hour later, it had gone much colder and the legs had seized up a bit, as I climbed up to Exfords Green. I paused at Annscroft, to put the full finger gloves back on, before joining the main road through Hook-a-Gate, back towards Shrewsbury. Another clown overtook me, on a blind bend at Nobold and he wouldn’t have had a chance should anything have come round the corner. I was also turning off about 25 yards further on, so he gained nothing 

Final section was through Meole village and back home, with a thoroughly enjoyable 37.83 miles on the clock, 2353 ft of climbing, at bang on 11mph avg.

Gave the bike a full wash down, when I got home, as it was filthy.


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Nov 2020)

Yesterday’s ride was a wander around the lanes of Whixall, there are miles of narrow lanes so you can just make a ride up as you go, there is the occasional sign post but in reality it doesn’t really matter which way you go as you can always get where you want eventually. Unless you live in or near Whixall most people avoid it as it is so easy to get lost which makes it fairly quiet. 20.18 miles which apart from a very short stretch in Tilstock was all on quiet lanes, despite it being a nice day not many people out.
A longer ride today and much colder out but the sun was shining and no wind. Started out to Loppington following a slow tractor and trailer I decided to go through Loppington whichever way he didn’t so carried on to the pub and turned to Nonely, Myddle up the hill then down Lower Road to Merrington, Old Woods, Yeaton, Grafton up towards Adcote school into Baschurch then to Stanwardine, Bagley, Lee, Ellesmere up Swan Hill at the side of the Mere passing lots of parked cars who don’t want to pay to park in front of The Mere, onto Stocks down the filthy rough lane to Welshampton, Northwood and back home. A lovely sunny autumn morning to be out and lots of people out today including lots of horse riders. 33.26 miles.


----------



## C R (22 Nov 2020)

Forecast for today was bright, cool, but more importantly, no wind, so it would have been rude not to take advantage.

Out at my usual early time, still dark, and definitely cool, glad I wore this extra layer and the silk glove liners, should have worn the winter gloves, but just about bearable with the autumn gloves.

Plan was to head to Welland via Powick, so headed for the bridge at Lower Wick, and once over the river it I a quick run to Powick in the A449. The big roundabout was busier than usual, and it was a bit uncomfortable going through the narrow turn with a car behind trying to overtake where there really was no space. I made it out of the roadworks in one piece, and after Powick heading to Callow End, I had the road to myself. 

The east was starting to look a bit pink now, and by the time I turned for Hanley Swan there was already a bit of daylight. The ride was uneventful, Hanley Swan went past, and Welland too, I was making good time and enjoying the riding.

Plan today was to explore a little further than usual, going as far as the A417, before turning back to Pendock.

Going through Berrow the light of the early morning made quite an interesting effect on the wet road surface, with the fog further down the road adding an eery tone. For recalcitrant once my phone camera did capture what I was seeing





Without noticing, I took a turn too early, and ended up in Pendock without have reached the A417 first, but a check on the map clarified what had happened, and I was now on my way to Tewkesbury, roughly following the M50, which was surprisingly loud.

By the time I reached Mythe bridge there was full daylight, and I stopped for a bit of a rest and a cereal bar. Once refreshed, it was time to head for Pershore via Bredon and Ekington. Quite a few cyclists out now, but all going the other way.

Another stop in Pershore by the Abbey, and then the final bit up Holloway, which I like less every time I have to go up it, and then Wadborough and Littleworth, getting home bin a bit over three hours with exactly 70km on the clock. Lovely weather for a ride, just wish all Sundays were like this.

The map


----------



## Mike_P (22 Nov 2020)

A fine if cold Sunday morning and eventually headed out on the Defy on a south east route with plenty of cyclists about; initial plans to use the bridleway through the showground were scuppered by the sheer numbers of walkers that could be seen using it. Instead, across to A661 where fears of how chaotic it might be were not realised; there was a short spillage of queuing traffic tailing back from the recycling site while there was not much of queue of right turning traffic for Sainsburys meaning that for once going straight on was free flowing. A PR then followed to the bypass and thereafter turned to Follifoot to reach Spofforth via the route of NCN67. Back on the A661 to Wetherby where on the decent down Harrogate Road a car from a left hand side street turning right did so rather belatedly needing a touch on the brakes.

Then east pass Thorpe Arch to, almost, Wighill. Turned south-east towards Tadcaster and got stopped by a rather short length set of TTLs going red just as I approached them. Seemed ages before the car waiting at the other end came through and my dozing was disturbed by a car overtaking me- concluded they had failed, stuck on red, and followed the car. Continued south-east at Tadcaster to reach the xX of Oxton




A narrow lane signposted Leeds (A64) did indeed bring me to the A64 with a convenient cycle track alongside that pseudo motorway, with strange signage; the cycletrack was in far better condition that pre ride research using Google streetscene implied.




Riding back into Tadcaster a bench was stopped at perfect for munching on the lunch of cheese sandwiches with entertainment provided by a procession of unfriendly dogs on their walkies passing on the walkway on the opposite side of the road. Through the town and south on the A162 with clouds gradually combining to block the sun.

Approaching Barkston Ash the Wahoo instructed a left turn , um.. a sign said dead end. Then a right turn with a sign Private Road – No Public Access. Carried on passing a number of walkers,a chuch, and then without any possible junction having been passed the Wahoo started flashing as if I taken a wrong turning, took that to an error on its part and a short while later it corrected itself. Reaching a road I noted a public bridleway sign which did not seem to have been present at the other end.

Light rain started falling heading east through Church Fenton and beyond the village I stopped at a signed public viewing point for RAF Church Fenton to munch the remainder of lunch – an apple and a rather fruity flavoured Nakd bar; I had concluded during the week they did not go well with a coffee. The sign was somewhat out of date as the RAF use of the airfield ceased in 2013 and is now known as Leeds East Airport. A rainbow seemed to end at the airfield




Continuing east still with the rainbow for company the way ahead seemed slightly questionable




The road turned north parallel to the railway to bridge it and very quickly thereafter came the xY of Ryther




West from Ryther and back over the railway to the xZ of Ozendyke




There was now a headwind and I stopped at Ulleskelf for a further snack before continuing back to the A162 and Tadcaster for the third time. North west on the A659 the head cross wind somehow brought with it more rain despite the only raincloud being in the wrong direction. Took the NCN over the River Wharfe and then on road to a cheerfully named bus shelter of HM Prison Thorpe Arch for another snack with a dry bench available. West to Wetherby and then north-west to Knaresborough; the rain came again north of Little Ribston, this time more heavily, and having decided to once again skip the A658 and Calcutt route turned into the Nidd Gorge; Abbey Road and Waterside were quieter than normal for a Sunday afternoon but still a lot a of walkers about making progress slow and I stopped at the normally busy area by the cafes to scoff the final snack.

Stayed on the A59 on the climb away rather than the adjacent cycletrack and then the full length of Bilton Lane, on the urban section an expletive was uttered at a car driver who started to edge out as I was passing the road end; I had an equal idiot on Saturday whilst on the ebike cutting through Starbeck on the return from Morrison’s and a van parked on the other side of the road facing the direction I was riding in pulled out as I was passing. On the decent of Skipton Road the rain returned even heavier.

58.65 miles @ 13.3mph avg 2234ft climbed.


----------



## wafter (23 Nov 2020)

Some cracking photos guys 


"Proper" rides have been very thin on the ground recently; due mainly to working taking up most of the day, along with a 10-mile round trip there and back every day but obviously not helped by the loss of the summer's free and easy weather and generous daylight hours.

This is my last week in the city and I'd come to accept that I'd probably had my last proper ride since I planned to come home over the weekend to get a lot of jobs done. Plans changed and I ended up coming back today instead, so planned to get a ride in yesterday. As it happens I didn't feel it on the day and resigned myself to a day of Scotch and self pity on the sofa.. 

Sustanance was required so the Raleigh given a bit of a tour of the local shops, which turned into a 7 mile waft through town. Some hours later I think the sugar hit from my reduced 46p cream-filled donuts got me back off the sofa and since it was such a nice night I set out on a final ride on the CdF.

As was to be expected the city was very quiet and the night fairly still. I just did a couple of loops in / around / through the city for a generally wonderfully peaceful 16 miles with a sublime dub-techno soundtrack. The evening was relatively mild for the time of year but I was still starting to feel the cold near the end..

As per my other thread I had to take a photo for a cyclist mate's birthday card being compiled by his mrs, so this morning I popped up to chiswell lane for a more picturesque location. After sodding about for maybe half an hour I got an acceptable shot and of course couldn't go straight home as it was a fantastic, sunny morning packed full of smiling walkers and fellow cyclists..

I ended up doing another 15 miles in the sun, finally finding the limits of the slick Contis in the mud after deciding to chance a really slippy piece of path. Tbh going in I gave it a 50/50 chance and within a few yards my sin of touching the front brakes saw me on my arse. First time I've come off the CdF in over 2.5k miles and it was not much more than walking speed and onto grass. Thankfully no impact damage to me or the bike, although I think I might have jarred my neck a bit. No big deal and I feel pretty comfortable with knowing the limits of the tyres now!

The CdF is now at home and I only have the Raleigh in Oxford to serve me for my remaining handful of days. At least I managed to squeeze in one final ride on such a nice day.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Nov 2020)

1st proper ground frost today with a couple of corners I know about looking decidedly dodgy.glad I put my windproof on as it was a tad nippy .Can't beat riding down a country lane that the farmer has left mud on as well as a frost at 5.30 am
I do this for fun🤔


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Nov 2020)

Yesterday's ride:

After hardly getting out on the bike in the last week (apart from a couple of utility rides), seeing a good forecast tempted me to get out to make the most of the day and get in my final qualifier for the Lunacy Challenge.

I was up early and as hoped from the forecast it was chilly but not cold enough for a frost, which was just as well as the roads were all damp from rain the previous evening. I used the knockabout bike and set out a few minutes before seven onto deserted roads to do a repeat of the lockdown route from last time (staying within a 12 mile radius of home) with some changes for variety.

Heading for Condover I had the A49 entirely to myself and didn't see my first vehicle until entering the village. The next one was at my turn off for Wheathall and Berriewood then it was just me on the road as I returned to Condover and headed for Kingstreet and Berrington. Over 10 miles with only two vehicles seen!

There were a few vehicles on the A458 between Cross Houses and the turnoff for Cound Stank then it was quiet again to Cound and Harnage. The sun was up by now and people started getting out and about as I headed to Cound Moor and Acton Burnell. A second breakfast stop was taken at the crossroads near Longnor then it was on along some muddy lanes to the climb of Folly Bank. Tracks on the road told me that there were other cyclists out by now but the tracks were all I saw of them. Folly Bank was a slow and steady plod as usual on this bike but the descent into Cardington was enjoyable as usual. I picked up a bit of a tailwind on the way to Longville which made things a bit easier, especially on the flowing downhills that come on the way to Hughley. A squirrel came within an inch of meeting a sticky end on one of the descents when it dashed into the road and managed to make a 90 degree turn just before hitting my wheel.

After Hughley I came up behind a horse and rider (the first of many today), tinged my bell, saw the horse look round and they kindly moved over to the verge. On passing the rider jumped out of his skin as he was too engrossed in what he was listening to on his Ipod to realise I was there.

Shortly after Cressage (about 35 miles in) I was overtaken by the first cyclist I'd seen. At the next cross roads I made my first change to the route by going left and heading to Eyton on Severn and along the quiet lane to Wroxeter where I took my elevenses stop by the Roman city. I hadn't expected the visitor centre here to be open but it was, with about half a dozen people taking the tour. The cyclists were starting to come out properly now and several passed while I was stopped.

On the road again and I headed past Atcham Business Park and along the main road to Walcot. Even though the traffic wasn't busy on this stretch of road I wasn't overly enamoured of it and glad to turn onto the quieter lanes again. I went through Withington like last time (got held up behind another horse for a short while) before going to Rodington Heath, Roden, Poynton Green, Bing's Heath and round to Astley via Ebury Wood. This is all nice easy flat riding but turning into the wind for Bing's Heath I realised I may have pushed on with a bit too much enthusiasm earlier in the ride.

Hadnall, Plex and Harmer Hill were next up and being a sunny day Harmer Hill was even more popular than last time with people walking. Tinging my bell for one couple, the chap was looking round on the floor thinking something had dropped out of his pocket. Shortly after a young girl on a mountain bike popped out into the road from a path without looking and I couldn't help thinking it was just as well I wasn't going quick.

My next variation from the last ride was to carry on into Myddle then take the lane past Fenemere to Baschurch. I paused in a gateway en route for my lunch stop and was just composing a text when I hear "Is he having a wee? He _is _having a wee!" from a couple of cyclists passing by (a little insulting that they assumed I'd be that indiscrete). About 100 yards further on one of them suffered a sudden puncture. I did ask if they had everything they needed.

After Baschurch a dip into a valley and the climb out the other side showed that the legs were getting pretty tired now. Despite that I did catch and overtake a couple of other slow cyclists near Little Ness. The climb over to Pentre was another plod especially as it was also into the wind. For that reason I decided to reverse what I'd done last time; heading to Melverley first and hoping to have a helping hand on the longer side of the loop through Argoed, Kinnerley and back to Pentre. I was following fairly recent tyre tracks again and on the long straight after Pentre I did catch sight of the riders ahead. The spirit was willing to give chase but the legs were weak and I just couldn't manage to go any faster than I already was. A photo stop by the Royal Hill removed any feeble hope of catching up.

Turning towards Argoed did bring a bit of a boost from the tailwind, but only a bit, however through Edgerley the cruising speed crept up to a nicer figure (about 15 mph). I had a drink stop before tackling the climb back to Great Ness and a passing rider commented that "These gradients just keep getting steeper".

Taking a right at Little Ness I came up behind a pony and trap (not something I see often even though this is a horsy area). Nib Heath, Yeaton and Old Woods came and went. I was running out of energy a bit climbing out of Old Woods so a snack stop at the top of the climb was welcome. I used the lane from Merrington to Harmer Hill again then retraced my steps to Hadnall and Astley. The A53 was quietish so I cut the corner to Bing's Heath and enjoyed having a tailwind on the return to Poynton Green. At Rodington Heath I did the same as last time: took a right then a left onto Drury Lane but found myself running out of energy on the couple of small climbs on the way to Upton Magna so paused on the bridge over the railway to open the jelly babies. These helped to Atcham where the air was going quite cool after the sun had set so I needed to put on the full finger gloves.

The rest of the way back through Cross Houses, Berrington and Condover was in a nice twilight, getting properly dark for the last few miles to home.

109.2 miles at 12.5 mph moving average. Total including stops was approx 10 hours 20 minutes. That's my thirteenth century ride of the year which completes the Lunacy Challenge.





Sunrise over Wenlock Edge.





Cardington





The Wrekin from Cressage Bridge.





View towards the Stretton Hills from the lane to Wroxeter.





Elevenses stop at Viroconium (Wroxeter).





Jumping on a fair way, the view across the Severn to the Brieddens from the Royal Hill.





Dropping down into Yeaton.





At Harmer Hill.





The sunset was a bit of a damp squib but the afterglow looks nice at Atcham.





En route back to Condover - it was quite a bit darker by this point than the camera makes it appear.


----------



## gavgav (23 Nov 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride:
> 
> After hardly getting out on the bike in the last week (apart from a couple of utility rides), seeing a good forecast tempted me to get out to make the most of the day and complete my Lunacy Challenge.
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Nov 2020)

gavgav said:


> Well done!


Thanks.


----------



## Old jon (23 Nov 2020)

It was aye cold this morning, but the forecast promised warmer later. And I had put together a route I felt I had to try out. Yup, it did not have to be today. I think I have never been good at patience.


The River Aire has to be crossed, Crown Point is a good place to do that after the trawl through Holbeck. Up to the clock at Oakwood and turn left, pass the big gates and turn right onto Park Avenue. Yup, Leeds has at least one of them. Cross the Ring Road and up to Slaid Hill I pedalled the Spa. Like those low gears.


Into Wike from there, and turn left on Forge Lane to the A61, heading more or less north. The sun was still a bit low, and right behind me, my shadow was long. Could I ‘eck overtake it. Into Harewood, first time in a while the lights have not stopped me and turn left onto Church Lane. Pass the cafe, even if it was open, and ride along the bridleway down to the A659.




And a right turn to return to the A61. Turn north again, across the River Wharfe, and not far up the road is the left turn to Dunkeswick. Carry on, still riding towards Weeton, eventually cross the Harrogate to Bradford road, the A658, onto Strait Lane, which bends a bit. Merrybank Lane goes close enough to Almscliffe Crag to be the highest point on the route this morning. So mostly downhill to Stainburn and then Low, Dark, and Stainburn lanes to Leathley.


Turn south, Leathley Lane this is, and it goes back to the A658. South again, back across the Wharfe and into Pool. And another stretch of the A659 away from there, under Arthington viaduct and turn right to ride up Creskeld Lane yet again. Much credit to the driver of the ‘Lily’s Flowers’ van, who waited behind me for quite a distance while going up there. I was not going to stop, restarting would have been interesting.


Bramhope to home, via Kings Road, Adel and Headingley. A descent to Kirkstall for the towpath to Water Lane, relaxing stuff. Good to be home after thirty six miles and 2360 feet of climbing. One cold left foot but still a smile. It was a fair old ride.

Round and about with gradients


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (23 Nov 2020)

It was Pete M's turn for a socially distanced pair ride. I had a plan to do a few lanes he wouldn't know. So standard stuff out to Tibberton. Then new to Pete stuff through Taynton to Glasshouse. Onward up to May Hill village and an almost circumnavigation of the Hill to descend to Clifford's Mesne. Then homeward to Newent and some more new to Pete stuff bypassing Four Oaks to take in Welsh House Lane to drop steeply to Ketford. Now it was standard stuff except we took in Hollybush and The Gullet for a lovely change of route home. Lovely drop of sun in windless conditions today. 58 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Nov 2020)

Another bright sunny morning but much colder and frosty although it was slowly going when I set off. Started up towards The Moatshed turning to Horton to take a longer route to Loppington passing through the village to English Frankton having to stop while a daft woman decided to reverse across the lane without any hint of looking to check that there was nothing in her way carried on to Colemere along what is probably the worst lane in Shropshire to Lyneal, Welshampton over the road towards the school and then to Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. 21.50 miles on a lovely autumn morning even if it was a bit cold. Only one picture because my phone decided that it can’t possibly be expected to work in the cold.


----------



## KingswayRider (23 Nov 2020)

Donger said:


> I rang the changes a little today, and took advantage of the light Sunday morning traffic to head out towards Stonehouse. There I hung a left into Horsemarling Lane to have another go at Moreton Hill. This is a brutal little climb up to Westrip that operates as a short cut to Cashes Green for massochists. It hits a hairpin and a rutted, muddy stretch near the top, eventually topping the hill in the woods on the far side of the white house in the top right-hand corner:
> View attachment 559540
> 
> I'd been forced to dismount about 3/4 of the way up when I rode it for the first time with @KingswayRider earlier in the year and ended up admiring the view across the Severn Vale while I got my breath back. This time I set off full of vigour and determination..... Anyway, here's a photo from exactly the same spot!
> ...


That rock is only halfway up!! It's not a bad climb, but the last time I rode it I was struggling for traction on that last section...it isn't really surfaced & a combination of loose gravel & wet leaves meant tempering power output & feeling for grip with each pedal stroke.


----------



## Archie_tect (23 Nov 2020)

The airport loop [again] but the 'other way round' to avoid the direct southerly headwind as much as possible... getting quicker slowly- if that makes sense!

Lovely cold but dry day.
Should be a nice day again tomorrow so off out for a couple of hours [where to depends on the wind direction!] while Mrs A_T goes for a walk+talk with a friend who's just become a granny for the first time!


----------



## KingswayRider (23 Nov 2020)

Early start yesterday, heading out into the pre-dawn not quite dark. It was chilly too...so had to balance the issue of wanting to press on to keep warm, against knowing you've many more miles to go & too much too soon is going to hurt later.
It's always nice to leave town behind in a matter of a few hundred yards & only a couple of miles down the road, with the sun still well below the horizon, I had a view across the Severn Valley from Brookthorpe. A beautiful sight, with the Severn clearly marked by a sinuous ribbon of mist. Press on & make use of various little lanes to make things more interesting than just main roads to reach Cheltenham.
Across town & another little detour around Prestbury before heading for Southam & beginning the climb up Cleeve Hill (tougher side compared to the more progressive climb from the Winchcombe side). Over the top, chilly descent to Winchcombe & on towards Stanton, then across to Wormington, Dumbleton & a loop up around the back of Grafton.
Through to Beckford, a brief dash down the A46, all the way round the roundabout & up to Conderton to do the little loop around Pigeon Lane. Told to "pi$$ off" by the old guy double parked with doors open, blocking my passage, when I asked to be through...I just wanted to be on my way & whilst there was a lot I'd like to have said, I just squeezed through as he shut a door & pushed on.
Another little loop at Kemerton, one at Northway, before yet another at Fiddington...requiring a dismount to get through gates at either side of a rail crossing. Onwards to the edge of Cheltenham, a little lane at Haydon, through Down Hatherley (caught at temporary lights) & Sandhurst before hitting Gloucester & running the traffic light challenge. Two roundabouts & ten sets of traffic lights...getting caught at 9 of the ten sets - killing any chance of being home for target time (missed my noon target by a few minutes). 76.58 miles, 884m ascent, 15.8mph average.


----------



## Jon George (24 Nov 2020)

By God, did I ever need to get out on a bike today! A sleepless night, constantly interrupted by presumably Covid, stress-related minor panic attacks. (Hadn't had anything like it in over thirty-five years.) Surprisingly chipper in the morning! 
So, I took Pasty #2 The CX out to some bridleways and the sun came out. Serendipity. 
This out near Akenham.


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2020)

Two rides to list:

The first on Sunday out to a pals place in Otley. Nice sunny day and not too cold but the ride was marred by an incident I came across as I was nearing Farnley.
A cyclist face down on the tarmac, not moving. Whatever had occurred must have happened just before I got there. 3 or 4 cars stopped people rushing out, people on the phone etc etc. Half a dozen people were attending to him and in a few mins he was coming round and sitting up. AQ few more minutes and he managed to stand but he was well wobbly. Talking to one of the helpers he said he needed to go to hospital and an ambulance was on the way.
I've no idea if a car was involved or maybe he had just caught his wheel in a rut at the edge of the road but it's a sobering sight seeing someone sprawled out like that.

Despite that it was a good ride and there and back it was 34 miles and a tad under 2400 ft of up.

The ride was recorded seeing as I had found my Garmin again. I'm sure this little someone



was responsible for it being in a wellington boot in the hallway.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/59411192



Second ride was this afternoon after I had finished some stuff I was working on. I didn't get out until 3pm which is not really a good time due to schools kicking out etc. Even so traffic was light and I just ambled about for a couple of hours as the light faded.
Good to get out.

36.4 miles and just over 2000ft

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/59503498


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks.


Epic ride and lovely pics


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Epic ride and lovely pics


Thankyou.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Nov 2020)

Lovely bright calm day so out again- the longer Airport loop over Berwick Hill and into Newcastle for a change. 22 miles today... looking forward to a longer tandem ride on Friday with Mrs A_T.

First really close miss for many years: a white long wheel base Transit delivery van had passed me a minute earlier and pulled up onto the kerb ahead, indicating left at the side of the road so, as I rode up to him, I pulled out wide to pass him and slowed thinking he was going to fling open his door and leap out to make a delivery, but the driver decided to do a U-turn in the road instead just as I reached him. I know he didn't look back but he did check his door mirror because I was watching him which was why I thought he was going to unlatch his door to get out... just managed to stop in time. I heard two ladies on the pavement shout loudly as he turned broadside in front of me! They both told me they thought I was going to run into the side as he veered round, bounced up onto the pavement on the other side of the road, and shot off. I don't think he even realised I was there, complete with flashing front light and fluorescent yellow top, despite checking his mirror! Just shows it's always a good idea to watch the driver!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Nov 2020)

We let the rain pass over before Jules H and I met up. We aimed for Bromsberrow to take the lane past St Mary's at Kempley then dodged over Gwynne's Hill. We were lined up for the lovely run along the Wye and a stop for a quick bite to eat on the bridge at Hole-in-the-Wall. The river was running deep and fast and a Cormorant decided to take to the air. Up the steep bank got us warmed up after our stop. We looped by Rudhall and Bromsash for Linton and the run back by Dymock where we saw Ben and Sheila F coming the other way. So we paused for a quick chat. Just the standard run back was left for us. As I rode the last couple of miles the sun dipped below the Hills. It had turned out to be a lovely day after that wet start. 64 smiles


----------



## gavgav (25 Nov 2020)

A chilly but calm evening, for a ride over to dad’s, to discuss the sacking of Sam Ricketts as Shrewsbury Town manager, today. We’re both season ticket holders and so enjoyed a good chinwag.

Decided to see what Lyth Hill was like, for the first time since January. Big mistake, as it was muddy and full of water, on the track, which necessitated free wheeling with feet in the air, to avoid getting wet. Wont be doing that route again until next summer!

Other than that, not much to report and an enjoyable 15.38 miles.


----------



## Jon George (26 Nov 2020)

The same route as Tuesday, but a slight detour to get a different perspective on the view I uploaded then.
A great whiz about on bridleways with a nice nip in the air.


----------



## Old jon (26 Nov 2020)

Cold again this morning, but a dry forecast unlike yesterday. Rain I can do, cold I can do. But both together and I often wimp. Bob Jackson and me rode away.


Started about fifteen minutes earlier than my recent usual and the amount of traffic surprised me a bit. Soon recovered from that, by the time Oakwood was reached things were fair quiet again. Up the A58 to Red Hall Lane, which is followed by Skeltons Lane. Turn left to go to Thorner, Sandhills is the first bit of downhill for a while. I had intended to leave Thorner on Milner Lane, but a sign at the junction said the road was closed. Don’t recall any pavements along there, ride up Church Hill instead.


Towards Bramham by a slightly shorter route. Turn right, missing most of the village, and just before the traffic lights turn left. Village on the left, allotments on the right. The road bends away to the right and it is a mile and a half or so to the next junction. Turn right for more gently rolling country, straight on at the next crossroads and take the right hand choice at the next junction.


Already passed Red Brick Farm, and the road bends left at Jackdaw Crag Quarry. Neither business had generated any traffic on the road, which descends gently, parallel with the A64 until a bend to the right points the road, and me, at Stutton.



Reach the A162 and yet again turn right. Sherburn in Elmet via Towton and Barkston Ash. This is an odd road, anonymous might be a good word. It has fields and bits of woodland to either side, and a whole encyclopedia of history. But riding along it this morning, it just left an indelible blank on my mind.


Sherburn is better. The B1222 out of there going south west is good. Under the A1 M, a mile of less than good road surface and then the A63. Which these days is quiet. Pass Peckfield Bar and then down Garforth Cliff. Noticing at the top that the garden centre seems to be open.


The Wakefield road through Swillington leads to the bridges across the River Aire and then the Aire and Calder Navigation, and I turn right to ride the towpath on that. Pleasantly busy with walkers, two or three cyclists. The sun had warmed through the clouds. And then I am back in Leeds and the final mile or two out of forty this morning. Almost 1900 feet of upness, and a grin for the sight of my front door. Marvellous!

Scribblings by garthing . . .


----------



## Mike_P (26 Nov 2020)

A fine winters day but a check of the diary had told it could not be taken off due to an afternoon virtual meeting

Still there was an awkward work related visit needed down the Wetherby Road which previously I had found to be 20 minutes quicker by the ebike than the petrol drinking vehicle and then there was another literally just up the road and round the corner

So out on the ebike and a couple of PRs acquired with one being a, joint, KOM.
On the return realised it was midday so lunch partly taken by continuing to Aldi.

Then after the meeting a work papers collection trip, lights aglow.

18.39 miles, 1190ft upwards


----------



## DCBassman (26 Nov 2020)

Decided to push it a bit today, for me, that is.
Off on the usual NCN 270/27, followed it to Sainsburys at Marsh Mills. Took the path around the front and continued down the Embankment toward the Plymouth Rowing Club, which was enough distance to get my year past 600 miles and my spotty records past 2000. Carried on, across Laira Bridge, until I got to the housing estate in a quarry above Plymstock.
Turned around, missed a turn, an added 300 yards or so, and headed back, stopping near the Rowing Club for a bar and hydration.
Cracked on, making good time/speed along the endless gentle upness that is the Plym Valley. Seemed to be getting harder and harder, though.
Seat post slipping.
Stopped at the southern end of the Shaugh Tunnel to sort it, was offerred help by a couple of guys, but by then I'd reset it. I'll be needing to look at it again at some point...
Very glad to get to the top of the ramp through Clearbrook, gave myself a break and gently spun that in 30/36. Then back on the level.
Decided to try and keep my average above 10 by going back down the A386 between Yelverton and Horrabridge, rejoining NCN27 at the bottom of the Leg O'Mutton path. Very fast in the light traffic, I didn't hold anyone up much! Wheeeee!
Stats:


----------



## gavgav (26 Nov 2020)

Another cold but calm evening for a ride, this time with @Rickshaw Phil.

Decided on a route that I’ve not done since before the first lockdown, as we went through a couple of local estates and then up the cycle paths to Heathgates. Rather hilariously we had a prat on a bike mutter something to us, which Phil thought was about us cycling side by side, despite us having moved into single file before we’d even got anywhere near him, and was rich coming from someone riding without any lights, whilst cycling in the pedestrian lane. Best to just ignore that sort.

Traffic was rather busy through Sundorne estate, but we then left it behind, along the old canal path for a short while, before joining the roads to Uffington, Upton Magna, Berwick Wharf and Atcham. Didn’t have a single car pass us on the rat run and can’t remember the last time that happened.

Final section was up Chilton Lane, then the climb up towards King St and through Betton Abbots to the traffic lights, where we parted ways.

15.52 miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2020)

As above ^^^ a nice after-dark ride with @gavgav taking in some roads I haven't ridden in quite a while. The guy muttering about us riding two abreast might have carried a bit more weight if he hadn't been dressed in black and riding an unlit bike.

The lanes were generally pretty quiet and we seemed to have missed the rush on most of the busier country roads too, which was good and allowed us plenty of time to chat while we rode. At Atcham I had a play with the night setting on my phone camera but the pics have come out a bit rubbish so I won't inflict those on you.

After parting from Gav I took a longer way home ending up with 19.98 miles on the clock (should have gone down to the next junction and back to round that up ) and 11.3 mph average.


----------



## Jon George (27 Nov 2020)

A different CX ride today and to the east of Ipswich. I detoured off to Nacton Shores. And I'm rather pleased I did ...


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Nov 2020)

I got the original stainless steel mudguards and rack out from the garage and put them back on my Dawes Lightning for the winter and went out for a quick check to make sure nothing's rattling... I'd forgotten it still had all the Dawes sales stickers on it, and the LBS label on the frame... with the old Workington 4 digit number for The New Bike Shop [new in 1982!].

















Down to the shops for pastries and an egg custard for tea!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Nov 2020)

Nice dry day so perfect to take the new bike out for a spin.


----------



## footloose crow (27 Nov 2020)

*26 Nov All things bright and beautiful*

I used to have two KOMs on Strava. I set them up on the dead end lane leading to my house on the erroneous supposition that no one would challenge me on it. I was astonished to find that a number of local cyclists made a pilgrimage to this obscure muddy lane that goes nowhere but for eight months no one has been able to beat me. Until yesterday....

I have no idea why I am upset about it. It doesn't matter.

Far better to tell you about a bright, beautiful and extremely cold ride to Bodmin and back pursuing a 100k Audax tick. 






I try and stay in the present moment when cycling and not think about how far the next hill is, when I can stop for a rest and how much further it is to go. I set the Wahoo to just give me gradient and speed. There is enough to think about with frosty puddles glinting and hinting at ice, thick layers of leaf litter across the lanes and as always, the ever pervasive mud tracked off the field entrances and up the lanes. In the shaded valley floors the temperature is close to zero and my fingers start to numb but up on the hill tops, away from the trees, the sun's warmth has melted the frost and I can feel a warm solar touch on my back.






The lanes are quiet. Just the buzz of the tyres on the road, scoldings from disturbed magpies and the high pitched kee of a circling buzzard. The villages tick off. I use each as the next destination, not thinking beyond it. I tell myself just to get to the next village and see how you feel, see whether you want to keep going. Destinations follow each other: Tresillian, Probus, Grampound Road, Coombe. In between are the scattered farms and those isolated houses built for reasons that are not clear to me in places that make no sense. The small town of St Stephen arrives, gateway to the 'Clay Country', a landscape of working and abandoned clay quarries that creates a whitewashed moonscape that tourists never see.

Uphill now through Treviscoe and St Dennis, isolated hill villages dominated by mountains of waste from the clay mining. Down and then up to Roche, a brief scent of fresh pasty as I pass the bakery makes me feel hungry but I am not in the mood for stopping. On through narrow and then narrower lanes that twist and turn and climb and fall. Every bend is blind and I have to slow almost to a stop on each one because there are cars and some vans about, tradesmen moving around, tractors pulling trailers of silage and leaving the lane even dirtier than before. On through Bugle and past the food processing factory and outside the village are fields of static caravans for the Portuguese and Latvian workers who make up the majority of those working in that factory. 

The sun is fully up now. Gloves removed. Just a base layer and windproof needed although under the trees and out of the sun I shiver.





Past Lanhydrock House, a National Trust property where you have to book a car park space in the week before the visit. So the roads leading to it are jammed with parked cars from people who haven't booked. Stubborn people the Cornish. Don't like change. 

Onto the NCN trail through beech woods and across the special Sustrans bridge over the A30 and onto the dead leaf slippery and green mossed trail that leads into the town of Bodmin. Up a steep hill and then down. So Cornish this constant change of height and gradient. So hard to settle into a rhythm. Now the Camel Trail, busy with walkers and horses, gritty, leaf covered and extremely cold. All the frigid air from the Camel valley has settled on the trail. There is a layer of mist on the river alongside the trail and the grass and trees are white with frost even at mid day. I am pleased to see the sun again as I leave the trail and head up the hill beyond. The bike has gathered a layer of grit from the trail with a moustache on the head tube. It has jammed the mudguards which scrape and wheeze and I can feel the friction when I puff uphill. I look for puddles to wash it off but in contrast to the previous week when the lanes were wet and deep in water, today it is dry. I shake the guards to no avail. In the end I have to remove them and clean them out with my fingers. It is a sticky mixture of leaf litter, grit and clay. My next bike will have full length mudguards and proper fittings! 

And more frame space, those tyres are a bit bigger than the manufacturer suggests is feasible. 






A long uphill, longer than I remembered, takes me back to near Roche and then it is across Goss Moor on the old A30, now a cycle trail to Indian Queens, Fraddon and St Enoder where I take shelter from a biting NE wind in the church porch. Fifty miles done, fifteen to go. Time for a sandwich and drink.






On and on along back lanes, deep in mud and slippery so I need to be cautious. The villages tick off, Summercourt, Mitchell, uphill, down hill and then savagely uphill to St Newlyn East. I can see a cyclist ahead of me, the first one I have seen all day. He is wearing shorts and has bare arms. I am not especially warm with tights and layers and I cannot understand how he doesn't feel the cold, especially now the sun is sliding down across a clear November afternoon sky and the temperature is dropping. Slowly I reel him in, he gets ahead on the downhills as I am still on the uphill and then I catch up, each time a bit nearer. Just as I get close enough to speak to him, to find out what part of the Arctic he comes from, he turns off leaving me alone again. On to Zelah then and then across the A30, scurrying across the dual carriageway at a gap in the hedge to a farm lane opposite. Avoids a pointless and quite steep hill doing this.






It is definitely getting colder but I know the next few miles quite well and it is finally just the steep hill into Truro and up to my lane. The lane I used to have a KOM on. I continue to pretend not to be bothered - and then ride it as fast as I can.

But I am still 23 seconds off the pace of the new KOM. On a two minute segment that is too much of a gap to close. 

Until next time..........

Or maybe wait unt the summer when the surface is dry.......

But no really, I am not bothered. No, it is really is not important. I can't believe someone cycled out of their way to grab it though. What kind of person gets bothered by a little crown on their Strava feed anyway? 

I might have another go tomorrow....


----------



## colly (27 Nov 2020)

Nothing anywhere near as epic as @footloose crow.
Out early at about 5.15am. Mrs C and I were down for baby sitting duties and so if I wanted a ride today it had to be early. Just local loops and less than an hour. Even so I was happy to have taken the chance to stretch my legs.

10.7 miles and 730 ft 

Edit: Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/59597659


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Nov 2020)

Practising a few jumps on the MTB, got stuck on this stump alas


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Nov 2020)

The rain passed through leaving a grey murky day. It was better out than in even with the wet roads. So a fairly good leg turner around the old White Rabbit loop (aka Tewkesbury/Twyning). The Red Rubies were on show on the left hand side today. 35 smiles


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Nov 2020)

Last week was grim .... this week was even grimmer ....lol ...
I got up this morning to thick fog so off to the canal for safe off road riding .... or is it ?
The local roads are very low traffic density and the canal tarmac paths are covered in a layer of slippy leaf mulch.
Safe is a relative country .....
So relief from the usual pics of canals and more canals .... its Rotherham Industry Week.
Huzzah ! ..... ish ....

This is Ickles Steel Works with the Templebrough Bio-Mass power station in the background. Note the power station is running .... no wind for the windmills so it kicks in burning it's green bio-mass fuel ... Green wood pellets from the USA that travel across the Atlantic in bulk conveyor ships powered by bunker fuel .... basically tar ! Then from the port by HGV .... Green power in action .....






This is Beetson Clarke glass works in the centre of Rotherham ... if you have ever had a brown medicine bottle in the UK it came from here ..






I park up by the canal in Rotherham town centre for my canal rides, next to this picturesque oil re-cycling and refinery plant ....






And a final look at Templebrough Bio-Mass power station, anti-cyclone over the UK, windmills stop and this "Green" power station kicks off.
Yes, it's better than burning coal for the air quality of the people of Rotherham, but we need to stop pretending that imported bio-mass is green !!


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Nov 2020)

Out on the Hewitt at 10.30am, lights essential as the cloud was so low. A bit chilly but a nice ride out.
26.42 miles with an average of 14mph, no photos as it was far too Misty.


----------



## Old jon (29 Nov 2020)

Five degrees or over is warm enough to ride, but that mist outdoors had texture! Not quite as wet as rain, maybe . . .


A day to take the fixed out, I might forget how to ride it if it stays in the shed much longer. So a ride along three of Holbeck’s streets just to miss a right hand turn over four deserted lanes of Victoria Road. Sometimes I ought to engage the grey cell. Cross the river at Leeds Bridge, for a change and then up I go to Oakwood. Very quiet, a left turn to Moortown then right onto Harrogate Road. And after passing Leeds Grammar School turn left to go to Eccup Reservoir.



Turn left after the village (of Eccup) and head to Five Lane Ends and take the most right turn there, down to Golden Acre Park. Then ride up the eastern side of it to Kings Road. Time to descend again, to Bramhope and through there to the Dyneley Arms. It was more than a month since I rode the fixed down Pool Bank, I put that right this morning.


Stop at the solitary maypole in Otley, the shorter one is no longer there. A traffic cone sits over the hole that the pole once stood in. There is a current discussion about brewing coffee outdoors, which prompted me (domestic coffee making also needs to be better) to buy a couple of AeroPress devices. They work fine, the outdoor version needs a smaller cup. Oh, and my little thermos rattles in the bottle cage. Damn!


Leeds Road out of Otley is more, errrr, of a drag when there are no gears to change. But soon enough I am riding past the Dyneley Arms again on the way to Bramhope. And stay on the A660 all the way to Headingley and the right turn to reach the canal at Kirkstall.


Not yet midday and the towpath was not exactly quiet. Good to see active folk. Off the end of the canal for a swift jaunt through a bit of Hunslet before I can ride back to my front door. Thirty five miles and more than 1700 feet to smile about. Maybe not magic, but pretty close.

Geography and topography


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2020)

Out into to very grey conditions at 0945 lights required Out doing a 50 mile loop but decided to do my standard loop in reverse . Anstey ,Swithland ,Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold ,Wartnaby . Here a young lady rider turned on to the road slightly in front on me and she wasn't hanging around I was just about keeping up but making no headway . Eventually she had to slow for some walkers and I caught her . She asked me where I was heading I replied Anstey and she said oh my dad's from Anstey and it turns out he was in the year below me at school . Chatting away I discovered she was a pro rider for Drops cycling ,April Tacey she signed a 2 year deal starting 2020 so far she done no races for them due to covid . On the next climb I dropped this pro rider  ( she was riding 1 handed looking at her phone at the time  ) For the next 3 miles she ripped my legs off as I hung on to her wheel . Thankfully at Ratcliffe she turned off and I could relax ,note to myself don't try and keep up with pro riders your not that quick . Home via Cossington ,Sileby and Swithland . 52 miles in the bag set a few Strava prs while being towed along . Just got in from washing the bike which was filthy


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Nov 2020)

The Airport loop on the old Dawes... 13 miles - just used one gear the whole way just to see if I could- will have to see which combination it was!

Misty wet day today.


----------



## geocycle (29 Nov 2020)

A 40 mile pootle up Beacon Fell near Garstang. Only 900m of up which is almost a flat ride around here. Spent all ride admiring the inside of a cloud, just about dry but really murky. The forest were really atmospheric. There is something about misty weather and pine forests that just works. The one big plus was no wind which is always a huge blessing. Surprised at how many were out cycling and walking, good to see. Enormous crowd at one farm doing cut your own Christmas tree. Apparently it is the first Sunday of advent which some use as the day to get a tree. I’m hoping not to have to bother!


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Nov 2020)

geocycle said:


> A 40 mile pootle up Beacon Fell near Garstang. Only 900m of up which is a flat ride around here. Spent all ride admiring the inside of a cloud, just about dry but really murky. The forest were really atmospheric. The one big plus was no wind which is always a huge blessing. Surprised at how many were out cycling and walking, good to see. Enormous crowd at one farm doing cut your own Christmas tree. Apparently it is the first Sunday of advent which some use as the day to get a tree. I’m hoping not to have to bother!


I hope they where social distancing, wearing masks and dropping each other in the sheep dip before cutting their trees ....


----------



## geocycle (29 Nov 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I hope they where social distancing, wearing masks and dropping each other in the sheep dip before cutting their trees ....



I did wonder! I thought I was taking a risk heading to the virus infested south


----------



## mikeIow (29 Nov 2020)

A 'regular' 30m run up to MILs whilst t'missus drives up. 
Another test of the Wahoo Roam on a different route to normal......with a view to future adventures
It really is very, very good. Just need cycle.travel to get a simple means to send gpx directly to the Roam (on the list for them, I am told). Maybe I will need to invest in a RideWithGPS or similar to automate things....but I do like the cycle.travel route planning.

Bit mucky out there....had to rinse bike down before lobbing it in the boot.
Actually quite a nice temperature (didn't start until almost 11, mind you!!)


----------



## geocycle (29 Nov 2020)

mikeIow said:


> Another test of the Wahoo Roam on a different route to normal......with a view to future adventures
> It really is very, very good. Just need cycle.travel to get a simple means to send gpx directly to the Roam (on the list for them, I am told). Maybe I will need to invest in a RideWithGPS or similar to automate things....but I do like the cycle.travel route planning.



Open cycle.travel in the browser on your phone, I use Chrome, download the gpx. Open the gpx into wahoo, send to device, job done.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2020)

mikeIow said:


> A 'regular' 30m run up to MILs whilst t'missus drives up.
> Another test of the Wahoo Roam on a different route to normal......with a view to future adventures
> It really is very, very good. Just need cycle.travel to get a simple means to send gpx directly to the Roam (on the list for them, I am told). Maybe I will need to invest in a RideWithGPS or similar to automate things....but I do like the cycle.travel route planning.
> 
> ...


The free version of Ridewithgps works fine with my wahoo bolt ,just link Ridewithgps in the wahoo app and the route loads direct onto the head unit


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Nov 2020)

Feeling flabby and unfit, so set out to prove it.

35ish miles and 1000ish metres of climbing, almost entirely in the cloud ensued. A slow slog fighting the condensation on my glasses, and torpor in my muscles, enlivened only by passing roadies overtaking at regular intervals. 

Still, survived to tell the tale and sloth and gluttony confirmed.


----------



## Mike_P (29 Nov 2020)

Having been cleaned on Monday the Defy had obviously plotted to stay so as, on wheeling it out of its shed this morning for the first time since, it had a flat tyre. The hybrid consequently unearthed from beneath various booms and garden implements in the garden shed and a false start as I realised lights were amiss.

Quickly became apparent there was a distinct reluctance to drop onto the smaller of its triple chainwheel while the rear mech was socially distancing from the largest cogs. Took a looping initial route to climb a bit more gradually to Bilton and then over the railway; another looping route, on a mini scale, to gain height as the direct is up a flight of steps; I was slightly surprised to see a descending cyclist stop and walk his bike down them.

Shortly thereafter found the cycleway around the perimeter of the High School had at last been cleared of massive weeds that were seriously encroaching previously and on to the first destination, as a start of a third letter alphabet challenge, Starbeck which had been missed for the S and then the T.





The wheel depicts the history of Starbeck as being heavily involved in the railways; it was the original station for Harrogate and had loco sheds until 1959.

Headed south west initially encountering the pratt of the day who must have used up good litre or two of petrol over revving behind me. Another cycleway skilfully deposited me in the mist of queuing traffic for the recycling site, and then a brief encounter with the A661 en route to descend and, more noticeably, climb Rudding Lane. Joined the A658, a gradual climb before a steeper decent down to Buttersyke Bar roundabout with the A61. Straight across to the next destination, Huby – again not used previously although I did use an different Huby for the U of the second letter challenge.




Up the climb to Almscliffe Crag, depite the misty murky conditions there was the normal gathering of vehicles and people atop the crag presumably working out what they could not see.

Actually managed to gain some PRs on the route away from the Crag before turning north to another previously unused location, Beckwithshaw. Had to backtrack to the sign having flown pass without thinking initially.




Took a loop off the Otley Road to cross over it at the new traffic light rather than risking them on the otherwise climb through them and then followed, slowly, a busy bridleway through the Pinewoods albeit the eastern part was a PR so it must have been really congested on previously encounters.

Three quarters of mile from home it started raining; 6 degrees but not that noticeably due to pretty non existent wind and there were a good few cyclists about. 21.76miles @ 11.2mph avg, 1585ft climbed.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Nov 2020)

A bimble around Dartmoor today. Some of it was following the Devonport Leat. It was here that a naked rambler wandered by.... rucksack, socks and boots! I told hI’m that I thought I was underdressed in shorts and short sleeves!

up to what I think was Hart Tor, then I retraced my steps past the car, down to Dousland on the main road, then down to Meavy. I contemplated taking the ford, but I chickened out! Up the massive hill before me and my shadow had a decent into Sheepstor.

I then made the mistake of riding around Burrator. Busy, busy!!!

only 12 miles, but a sunny day here!

https://www.strava.com/activities/4406982602


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Nov 2020)

Saturday's ride. I had to wait until the frost lifted, then discovered I couldn't find my overshoes. Eventually located, they wouldn't zip up as the last time they were worn must have been on a salty late winter ride and the zips had corroded solid. Ten minutes and some WD40 got them free. With all that faffing around it was nearly half two before I set off. 
The summit of my ride was half way round and the sun was setting when I got there. The ascent was icy in patches but fortunately the sun had melted the descent, although it was very muddy due to free-range cows.





The map -




29.1 miles @ 13.1mph 515m up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2020)

Riding back from the railway station to my village. I've found a much nicer route from a different station that doesn't mean crossing the main road; Riegel Brewery in the distance.







Following the river levees home.






Crossing the river at the edge of the village.


----------



## gavgav (29 Nov 2020)

Out for a short morning ride around Shrewsbury, on a completely calm but cloudy day.

Route was through Sutton Farm, Reabrook and Castlefields, down to the River, where Sydney Avenue was heaving with people, heading to the weir to watch the leaping Salmon.

The towpath was almost as bad and the Quarry, necessitating slow and weaving progress through the hordes. It thinned out, after I crossed Porthill Bridge and continued on to Shelton, Copthorne, Radbrook, Nobold and Meole Brace.

Home with 13.12 miles on the clock.


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Nov 2020)

A murky damp sort of morning although it wasn’t raining everywhere was wet and after waiting to see what time a parcel I was expecting would be delivered there was time for a longer ride if I was quick. After the first attempt to go I decided to get my lights then half way down the lane realised that I didn’t have my drink so back again and off at the 3rd attempt. Started out to Northwood where I turned to Bettisfield, Breadon Heath, Welshampton, through the mud to Ellesmere passing a car parked/crashed in the hedge. Met the first cars of the day in Ellesmere and I went over the canal to Lee finding a hedge cutter blocking the lane, trying to avoid the biggest sharp looking bits he pulled over to let me past and I found another hedge cutter a few miles further along, this one had covered the lane in big, sharp looking bits so just hoped for the best and kept going to Bagley, Weston Lullingfields over to Baschurch, Eyton, Myddlewood down to Marton, Burlton through to Loppington, a short detour to Brown Heath, Wolverley and home. Bike is filthy again but tyres somehow didn’t pick up any thorns. 32.41 miles, lots of people out today.


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Nov 2020)

I decided on something a little different today, then managed to set off without uploading the route...so it was navigating from memory & having to look at the map on my garmin.
Set off into cold, gloomy but clear conditions & quickly rattled off the easy opening section - out across the canal & through to Epney (short way), then Saul, the little lane through Fretherne & back into Frampton, then Eastington, Frocester & King Stanley. Now the fun begins...up through Middleyard & onto the Selsley climb, taking the left turn just by the top, to drop back down to North Woodchester. Sharp little climb to get to South Woodchester, then join the main road to Nailsworth. Take Pike Lane towards Shortwood (a short steep climb I know @Donger will be absolutely delighted to avoid), then a sharp left to climb towards Horsley, before coming back down the hill past Ruskin Mill & the edge of Nailsworth.
Out towards Avening, then left at Gatcombe Water to climb to Minchinhampton, drop a little way to Box then another short sharp up to join the main road to the top of the common.
At this point I'd intended to do a loop on the top of the common, but with thick fog up there, I decided it was safer to just cut straight across. Down to Burleigh & definitely got a wrong turn...a narrow slippery path back to the correct road. The drop to Knapp Lane was challenging...very muddy in places, plenty of potholes to avoid, then the steep "unsuitable for motor vehicles" section. Once in Knapp Lane things went from bad to worse...steep, rough, very slippery & the first time I've wanted more than the 140mm rotors on the bike. I was actually looking for a place to ditch should I not be able to control the speed, have a big slide or meet something coming the other way. Reached the bottom in one piece...although slick 25's are not the best of tyres for that descent (I'd have been much happier on my full sus mtb).
Briefest of spells on the flat, before climbing once more to ride through Thrupp, back down to the edge of Stroud & another drag uphill, passing the police station, before turning off for the Vatch. This is another section that the terms "surfaced" & "road" can only be applied in the loosest of terms. Roadworks to patch up the climb to the Slad road, so slip & slither searching for traction, but got up cleanly. Pressed on up the climb & took a left turn, having seen a lane on the map...which turned out to be a rough muddy off-road track, so back down the hill into Stroud.
Having forgotten a chunk down towards Cam & having to skip a loop on Minchinhampton Common, I came to the realisation I was going to come up short on mileage...so in addition to the run home I had to squeeze in some minor detours & a loop at the end to hit the 100k.
63.7 miles & 4000ft of climbing, but the amount of climbing & tricky descents hindered my average speed - only 13.9mph


----------



## Donger (29 Nov 2020)

The sky was the flattest of flat greys today in Gloucestershire, so no photos. I did a 27.9 mile bimble to test ride my new saddle, my new Cree front light and the newly replaced bottom bracket. A nice smooth ride. Plenty of cyclists and horses out there today between Quedgeley, Frampton and Arlingham. Tasteless giant inflatable Christmas decorations were being put up in Frampton. Other than that and one extremely lucky indecisive little squirrel that I only just managed to avoid, little to report. 
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Nov 2020)

Donger said:


> The sky was the flattest of flat greys today in Gloucestershire, so no photos. I did a 27.9 mile bimble to test ride my new saddle, my new Cree front light and the newly replaced bottom bracket. A nice smooth ride. Plenty of cyclists and horses out there today between Quedgeley, Frampton and Arlingham. Tasteless giant inflatable Christmas decorations were being put up in Frampton. Other than that and one extremely lucky indecisive little squirrel that I only just managed to avoid, little to report.
> Cheers, _Donger._


You should have come out with me...the descent of Knapp Lane was very interesting , although not something I care to repeat anytime soon.
I'm sure you'd have loved all the climbing too...especially all those steep bits!!


----------



## C R (29 Nov 2020)

Alarm went off at the usual time, but I wasn't feeling quite up to a ride, so turned a couple of times in bed, and as I was now awake I thought I might as well try for the ride.

Forecast was coolish, misty, but again, like last week, no wind. Full winter garb, as I felt slightly underdressed last week, but ended up being overdressed this week, as it was warmer than the forecast.

Target today was to extend my riding around Evesham a bit. Out just before six thirty, in complete darkness, and with the mist so thick that it was more like drizzle. My feeling at waking up was correct, and my legs weren't really in the mood for turning much, so I just tottered along past Pershore and Cropthorne and on to Evesham. The black of the night was now turning a very dull grey very slowly, without any hint of sunrise colours, just a dull, non descript grey.

Next destination after Evesham was Weston sub Edge, which meant a brief incursion into Gloucestershire. It is a fairly gradual climb from Evesham, but my legs were not really wanting to play, and I was starting to think about turning back. However, my next destination was Honeybourne, now going downhill, and the riding started to get easier.

So now committed to the route, it was quicker to continue than to turn back, so pressed on for Bidford an then Broom, where I turned towards Ragley. Here was the only significant climb of the day, going up to Dunnington, which I just spun up in my lowest gear.

The return leg was a pretty straight run towards Worcester via Flyford and Spetchley. I ended up enjoying the ride, even though my body didn't quite seem to be up to it, and the day wasn't particularly inspiring.

The map


----------



## mikeIow (30 Nov 2020)

geocycle said:


> Open cycle.travel in the browser on your phone, I use Chrome, download the gpx. Open the gpx into wahoo, send to device, job done.



I’ll try that....is yours Android or iPhone (mine is the latter, which I know can give quirks with file management sometimes!)



13 rider said:


> The free version of Ridewithgps works fine with my wahoo bolt ,just link Ridewithgps in the wahoo app and the route loads direct onto the head unit


Yup, that...but either I found I cannot upload my cycle.travel files, or looked limited on numbers of routes allowed?


----------



## geocycle (30 Nov 2020)

@mikelow Mine is an android. As long as you know where the download folder is and you can open or share the gpx in the wahoo app you should be fine. I found that if I want elevation data I need to have the profile showing in cycle.travel before I save and download the route.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2020)

mikeIow said:


> I’ll try that....is yours Android or iPhone (mine is the latter, which I know can give quirks with file management sometimes!)





geocycle said:


> @mikelow Mine is an android. As long as you know where the download folder is and you can open or share the gpx in the wahoo app you should be fine. I found that if I want elevation data I need to have the profile showing in cycle.travel before I save and download the route.


On the iPhone, the file should show in the web browser (Safari) window, just us the Open In... button and select the Wahoo Elemnt app. No need to mess about with file management or folders.


----------



## mikeIow (30 Nov 2020)

Ahh, excellent, that did work - good job, @LeetleGreyCells - thank you!!


----------



## gavgav (30 Nov 2020)

A Monday off work and a fair forecast (other than the wind) so arranged to meet up with @Rickshaw Phil for a longer ride. We met down at the Brooklands and set out for a long slog into the wind, through Hook-a-Gate, Annscroft, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. Quite a few people out walking on the shared path between those 2 towns, but everyone seemed in a cheery mood, today, which was good.

From Minsterley, we turned onto lanes and then busier “B” roads, to Westbury, but finally had the wind behind us for a while, which was nice. From Westbury we headed to Halfway House, pausing for elevenses near the level crossing.





Crossing the A458 wasn’t too bad, but there was a lot of traffic heading for the Welsh Border......I then took us on some lesser travelled lanes, which I’ve only been on twice before, through Wollaston and Bulthy. It’s a climb up, but then a very fast steep descent into Crew Green, with some great views across to the Welsh mountains.









We had briefly crossed over the Welsh border, but Drakeford wasn’t there with his Bayonet, clearly he was busy telling the Welsh they can’t have a pint from Friday!

We picked up a nice tailwind, from Crew Green, which blew us onto Melverley, Crosslanes, Argoed, Kinnerley and Dovaston, before we crossed the A5, having to wait a while for streams of traffic to pass and paused for lunch. It soon became quite cold, stood eating and so we got going again along lanes to Hopton, where it started to rain as we paused for me to change into full finger gloves. It had gone much chillier and we deliberated as to whether to don the waterproofs, but decided against it. Correct decision, as it didn’t last long.

At Hopton, we turned onto some new territory for me, towards Little Ness. It was quite a muddy lane though and it didn’t help when we had to get off the road, to let the bin lorry through and the only option was a gateway thick with mud. At Little Ness, we turned down to Adcote and then Baschurch.

The rat run down to Yeaton was its usual busy self and we then headed to Grafton and more new territory for me, through Nibbs Heath, where there was a climb that I wasn’t quite expecting. It was muddy along there as well. Next was Montford Bridge and the climb up, then descent down to Bicton. We could see a chap on a bike, in front, on the climb, who we were reeling in and he decided to get off and walk, carrying a skateboard on his back as well.

We turned up Calcot Lane and then through the suburbs of Gains Park, Copthorne, Radbrook and Meole, where we parted ways and had short journeys back to our own houses.

Distance today was 43.08 miles at bang on 11mph. That wind really affected the avg for the first half of the ride.

Those miles also took me past 1800 for the calendar year and broke my previous all time mileage for a calendar year, which stood at 1788. I’m determined to try and get past 2000 now, if the weather will permit!

A much more enjoyable Monday than a normal working one, with the very pleasant company of Phil.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Nov 2020)

On the way up the Wyche my rear mech did something terminal. All I could do was freewheel home. So I grabbed the retro tourer, pumped up the tyres, put some pedals on and transferred the necessaries from the wounded bike and headed off on the standard Ashleworth loop. I altered things slightly for a change. I stopped to chat with Mike and Mary J on the way back and then added a small loop too. The retro tourer seemed to run quite nicely so I salvaged the day well. Now to diagnose and heal the wounded bike. 56 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Nov 2020)

As already reported by Gav, A good trip out in mostly dry but windy conditions and it felt colder than the thermometer suggested. I thought I might have overdone the layers at the start but was glad of them later on.

Not much I can add really other except that it was good to see a reasonable number of other cyclists out despite it not being the most enticing weather.

44.2 miles by the time I got back at 11.1 mph average.





Gav on the road to Crew Green.


----------



## Mburton1993 (30 Nov 2020)

Short but still arduous, was looking for an advent calendar (no luck), are they not selling them this year or have I left it too late?


----------



## Old jon (1 Dec 2020)

A cold morning to start December with, but the bird bath was ice free and the sky was blue. So I wheeled out the Spa and pedalled off.


With a route in mind, but little else, out of Leeds via Oakwood and Slaid Hill for the fourth time in succession on this bike. Wike Ridge Lane is the attraction, of course. A great road in this direction, possibly a bit too much upward going the other way, but the views are brilliant. And leaving East Keswick, Whitegate is definitely uphill.


Cross the River Wharfe after leaving Collingham, and ride through Linton, going out of there on Northgate Lane. Turn right at the ‘T’ junction with Sicklinghall Road. This might add a couple of miles onto the ride, and some different landscapes. Ride around Wetherby, around the outside that is, and take the A58 to Collingham. And turn left to climb Jewitt Lane.


The second great road of the morning, Compton Lane / Holme Farm Lane / Milner Lane. And the weather was kind, a little distant mist that hid nothing of the view. Not that I spent much time looking at that. There was a bit too much farm on the road, to see the scenery properly I would have to stop, and it is much too cold for that.


Milner Lane is closed just outside Thorner, so carry on to Scarcroft and ride up by the golf course after crossing the A58. That is Syke Lane, leading to Tarn Lane and back to Slaid Hill. On the way out, I saw that Easterly Road was closed, just by the former Fforde Grene pub. It was a big hole in the road, could not see any way it would be filled today. So rather than whatever diversion had been provided, from Slaid Hill I rode towards Leeds on the Harrogate Road, all the way to Harehills Lane.


Along there to Potternewton Park, turn right down the far side of the park, straight over the crossroads and reach Roundhay Road that way. Which puts me back on my usual route home. And I was glad to see home today. The cold was beginning to be felt after thirty six miles, and all the climbing had been done, 2100 feet of it. Well worth the grin.

Still, a map and some lumps.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2020)

On the way to work today the snow was coming down in great lumps that splatted into my glasses so I had to keep stopping and clearing them. Mind you I was better off than one driver stomping about next to his car that was half in a ditch. As this was on a road that is closed to motorised traffic and he had clearly gone off on a corner due to excessive speed in poor weather conditions, I didn't feel any need to be sympathetic.

On the way back the snow had stopped and the hills in the Black Forest were covered in an astonishingly mesmerising mixture of snow and mist, which I completely failed to photograph:






I tried again at my usual photographing stop. Massive fail repeated:


----------



## Basil.B (1 Dec 2020)

Been doing short rides of late on my singlespeed.
Nice that the sun made an appearance today, 16 miles this afternoon.


----------



## geocycle (1 Dec 2020)

Enjoying some pre work rides again. Got down by the Lune estuary this morning. Very muddy on the trails so bike is filthy again. Beautiful morning with touch of frost. Lots of egrets and curlew.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Dec 2020)

Having to fit rides in round everything else so just the Airport loop again- 12.7mi with a westerly wind against me up the steady gradient home!

Lots of solo riders out today which was good to see.

Hoping to be out on the tandem for a longer ride with Mrs A_T this weekend with a picnic and a flask of coffee!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Dec 2020)

The lockdown rules have changed again. Rule of 6 applies. So it was all 4 of the Wednesday Crew at the meet today. Pete M, Jules H, Margaret PR and me. Off around Pirton for Drakes Broughton then onto roads we hardly ever use through Peopleton. At Crowle we dodged around Foxmere then at Shaftland Cross a right turn took us to Huddington Court. Two preistholes and connections to the gunpowder plot make this a rather historical spot. A change of plan took us to Himbleton for a quick snack stop at the wonderful church. Brain Nav worked out the route back to Kington and more familiar roads by Abberton to Pinvin and the well known run back via Besford and Strensham. Lovely winter outing for sure. 64 smiles.


----------



## Donger (2 Dec 2020)

Jumping at the chance to take advantage of the Rule of Six today, I squeezed in a 25.6 mile night ride with @Dark46 and @KingswayRider, heading off out at 6.00pm into what would have been pitch black if it wasn't for a gorgeous full moon. Very happy with my new 960 lumens Cree front light, which I had on full power and solid beam for the whole ride. Even on all the little downhill bits where I normally get to freewheel at about 25mph the beam was plenty strong enough for me to see enough of the road ahead.

I was wearing my reflective emergency vest from the car, along with a reflective chequered band around my hat. I wore that years ago on the London to Brighton Night Ride, and I recall several people shouting "Watch out! Rozzers!" as I rode through Brixton after midnight! Whether other road users think I'm a copper or not, I have to say every driver we encountered tonight was extremely cautious and well-behaved around us ..... and at least three times, oncoming cars waited for us to pass before pulling out past parked cars. That almost never happens to me. Think I'll wear that every time I do a night ride from now on.

In Arlingham, as I called out to my mates, an automated device suddenly stated "Warning: You are being recorded!". Later in the ride, I have a feeling we were followed by the police helicopter too. Slightly disappointed not to see any nocturnal wildlife tonight, but nice to see the first Christmas lights in some of the Severnside villages. There's something really invigorating about riding in the dark, and the conditions were perfect for it tonight .... cool, but no frost or ice, and with dry (though in places muddy) roads. Great company. Loved it. 
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## colly (3 Dec 2020)

An early ride out on fixed, round and about local lanes in the dark. I like riding in the dark for some reason. It was damp underfoot (wheel ?) when I set off but the rain had yet to set in so I think it simply hadn't dried up since the last time it rained. Not particularly cold, especially for a December morning. Not a slog, more of a bimble.

End to end it was 24.7 miles and about 1350 ft of upness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/59848189


----------



## gavgav (4 Dec 2020)

I had an afternoon of annual leave booked, originally for Cricket Club annual dinner, which of course can’t happen in the current situation, but it enabled me to get out for a ride. It had rained all morning, but I checked the forecast and it looked dry until 4pm, so I set out just before 2 and hoped it was true.....

There was a strong west/south westerly wind, which made it tough going through Hook a Gate and Annscroft. I then turned towards Exfords Green and up towards Long Lane, having a moment when a woman came flying round the narrow lane, in her Chelsea Tractor and had to swerve to miss me. Stupid bat.

Long Lane is very open and I was heading directly into the wind, which made it a real slog. The next section up to Oaks is a fair climb and the Lane was covered in thick mud, making it a real battle. Also encountered one of the snobby Consultants from work, walking her dog and so I kept my head down and avoided any interaction there!

From Oaks I dropped down towards Pulverbatch, along another lane absolutely thick with mud, from the churned up verges. Tractors have made a real mess of lanes in Shropshire, recently.

The descent out of Pulverbatch is always fun and then I finally turned out of the wind, enjoying it being behind me for most of the remainder of the ride. The lanes around Wilderley and Picklescott area were full of mud and water, before I enjoyed the descent to Netley, speed being tempered slightly by having to pull in for an approaching lorry on the fastest section 

As I reached Dorrington I had timed it just for school chucking out time, so was wary of mum’s just opening car doors without looking, as they tend to do.....and 1 did, with a shriek when they saw me!! It also started to rain here, about 45 minutes before forecast. I crossed the A49 and pressed on towards Condover, but the rain (and bits of Sleet) had got much heavier now, so I paused to don a waterproof jacket.

Remainder of the ride along Lyons Lane, through Betton Abbots and home, was a pretty miserable slog, getting thoroughly wet and having a very close pass from the same t*%t, in a boy racer Honda Civic, who gave me and Doug a similar pass, a few weeks ago. I recognised the number plate and will be dropping a report through to Operation Snap.

22.31 miles with 1281 ft of climbing at a slow 10.9 mph avg


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2020)

I got a bit of overtime on Thursday, which is why I was able to cycle back in daylight:







Xtracycle full of firewood...

On arriving at the apartment the Xtracycle was emptied and after a failed attempt to get all the wood shavings out of it, off we went in an attempt to compress all the errands I had into the next couple of hours. 

First stop was the DIY shop. I'd ordered some parts for pickup which proved to be a mistake as they couldn't find them and then when they arrived they were not what I wanted, so I had to go and find the rest. 

Then to one supermarket to feed that spawn of Satan, the smart phone, and on to the other to get food (why didn't I get the food at the first supermarket? Because I was already getting peopled out at this point so I wanted to shop in a familiar shop because it would be quicker).






Xracycle enjoying the facilities. Plastic pipe is part of a project, and not as it may appear some kind of projectile based anti car device. 

On reflection I realise I was on cycleways for much of the journey and never touched a busy road, although I did use several residential roads. Despite my complaining it turns out cycling is pretty easy here...


----------



## Old jon (5 Dec 2020)

Another blue sky morning, after a couple of days when swimming would have been more appropriate than cycling. But by ‘eck it were cold. Away I rode, on the Bob Jackson.


The first few predictable miles to the Oakwood Clock went by, and a route had not been thought of. Up to the Ring Road on the A58, keep on to Whin Moor Lane, oh dear, I’m heading for Slaid Hill! Take the next right, this takes me to Shadwell High Street, about half way down. Head back to the A58.


Through Scarcroft I was passed. One of those awkward passes, he was not moving much faster than me. Awkward? No, embarrassing. Once the road started climbing again, well, I was not going to pass him but maybe I should have. He turned left in Collingham and I rode happily on to Wetherby, anyway the roundabout just outside.


Where I turned right to ride up to Wattle Syke’s collection of roundabouts and headed on to Boston Spa. There is a right turn to Clifford on the outskirts, all the way along the sun was a nuisance. Once past the former convent the roadside trees were mostly enough to shade the worst of it. Bramham next, cross the A1 M on the way to Thorner. Ah! Wothersome Dip. It must be called that ‘cos the temperature dips, it certainly did this morning. And on the climb out of there I was passed again, not surprising, it is one of those difficult ones for me.


Thorner itself was quite busy, I gently wondered why. The place has one shop, sells sandwiches, and three pubs, all closed. Not exactly crowds of people around, two or three dozen. Most unusual, but I have a ride to finish. Sandhills next, this went easier than usual. Then Skeltons Lane and Red Hall Lane back to the A58 again but this time travelling towards Leeds.


Down the hill and turn right, up the little rise to Roundhay Park’s spare gates and through Oakwood again. All downhill now, but still f-f-f-freezing. Back over the River Aire and its not far to home now. I can almost (but not quite!) feel the heat of the shower. Off the main road and a bit of round the houses, front door in sight. Big smile for thirty two miles and almost 1800 feet of up. It was good to be riding.

The garthing produced these, of course, but there should be icicles . . .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Dec 2020)

Cold but sunny. So it was a day to keep moving. I took the fairly standard White Rabbit route except for a look at Longdon Marsh from Hillend. Signs of recent rain could be seen in waterlogged spots. The White Rabbit is still watching the world go by and the Red Rubies were on the little hill behind the church at Hill Croome. I added an extra loop or two at the end as a sort of cooldown. 39 smiles


----------



## itboffin (5 Dec 2020)

my ride today was really weird, okay so it is super cold and windy as always but for some reason I couldnt get any speed and i couldnt get my HR above Z2 which is unheard of for me.

I had a quick blast on the turbo when i got back because i was a bit worried and nope not a problem, speed HR and power all normal, so was it the weather conditions ....?


----------



## Littgull (5 Dec 2020)

As yesterday's snow and sleet gave way to a cold but beautiful dry early winter day I waited for any lingering frost or ice on the salted road to melt in the sun and set off on a very familiar local 21 mile loop. My route was Littleborough, Blackstone Edge (White House), Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Walsden and back to Littleborough. I had something to collect from a shop in Hebden Bridge so took my pannier.
It felt good to get out and ride in such beautiful surroundings and view the effects of the first snowfall this winter.

Here are some pictures:
Blackstone Edge looking towards Littleborough and Rochdale.




House opposite the White House Pub (Blackstone Edge).




Icy Pub Car Park




Looking towards Ripponden and Yorkshire.




Looking towards Ripponden and West Yorkshire (still in Lancashire but only just as the border with Yorkshire is just a few hundred yards up the road.




Looking towards Cragg Vale on the long descent. Coming the other way from Mytholmroyd (as many CCers will know) is the longest continuous road climb in England.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Dec 2020)

Ebike out to acquire supplies for the Defy late this morning and quickly noted the battery a bit lower than I had thought even though its been detached and kept in the house between rides now the weather has turned. Assist off except when really needed going upwards. A rapid U turn needed as I was absent minded and missed the cycleway to Starbeck along the old railway. Once on the High Street turned for Spa Cycles and got the wrong road so another U turn.
It was unclear what sign applied, one asking to stay outside if another customer was on the shop, another asking for the bell to the be rung; the latter was the applicable as it turned out.
The return was elongated by visiting Morrisons whilst I was in the area and total confusion at the entrance; having queued customers across the frontage which resulted in inbound and outbound customers having to cross each other paths they had now, in the absence of any queuing, had decided to flip the sides of the entrance being used for inbound and outbound customers but without any clear signage
The return made use of a cycle route I had found in the week that uses a short straight path between two cul-de-sacs with annoying Cyclists Dismount signs, obviously obeyed 9.51miles .


----------



## colly (5 Dec 2020)

Littgull said:


> As yesterday's snow and sleet gave way to a cold but beautiful dry early winter day I waited for any lingering frost or ice on the salted road to melt in the sun and set off on a very familiar local 21 mile loop. My route was Littleborough, Blackstone Edge (White House), Cragg Vale, Mytholmroyd, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Walsden and back to Littleborough. I had something to collect from a shop in Hebden Bridge so took my pannier.
> It felt good to get out and ride in such beautiful surroundings and view the effects of the first snowfall this winter.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> ...


Bloody Brrrrr !


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Dec 2020)

It had finally stopped raining here this morning but still cold so I decided to get the December ride done for the 50km a month challenge. Hoping for less mud I set off around Whixall turning to Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood across to Alkington before finding plenty of mud and a hedge cutter on the lane to Tilstock, successfully making it to Tilstock I turned back to Whixall in a hail shower on to Coton, Coton Wood, Prees Edstaston, Ryebank where my I noticed my back tyre was going flat. Luckily it had stopped raining and the sun was shining so I found an almost dry place in the sun to sort it out, unfortunately the bike was wet and filthy and it was cold, the half inch long blackthorn didn’t take long to find so once that was pulled out and tube changed I soon got going again. Took a while to warm up again as I headed to Horton, Loppington, Lyneal, Northwood and home.32.39 miles in a mix of rain, hail and sunshine.


----------



## Old jon (5 Dec 2020)

A like for fixing the flat and finishing the ride. It was cold, though.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (6 Dec 2020)

Two hour ride, on a beautiful, cold, sunny but unusually still, West Somerset Sunday morning on the old beast, including Christmas Card delivery to 10 houses across Watchet and Williton. 

Above is the Mineral Line on return journey home from Watchet Harbour. Ride included coastal ride, edge of Exmoor ride, view of the Quantocks, and 5 minute catch up chats with a couple of friends when putting cards through their doors. 

Off for two hour beach walk with Mrs TB and our dog now, then watch England hopefully beat the French (on record). 

Great day.


----------



## Jon George (6 Dec 2020)

A short six mile (?) pootle with a bit of off-road on Patsy #2 The CX.
Today's lesson? If you splash through mud, puddles, general yuck and possible horse droppings, it makes sense to check the nipple of your water bottle before you put it in your mouth ...
Still, it was wonderful when the sun was out.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Dec 2020)

Cold morning today - heavy frost and lots of ice - so didn’t leave til after 10, and stuck to the main roads. Even so, was a bit nervous - kept thinking of a similar trip a few years ago where I went through a puddle, didn’t realise it was ice underneath, and ended up getting B&B from the NHS...

But today’s trip was great. Plenty of layers, winter boots, merino socks.

From home, along the A78 coast road to Seamill, then Portencross. Stopped at the car park for a photo.







View from Portencross, looking over the Firth of Clyde to Arran.

Back to the main road - didn’t risk the farm road today - there’s one section that’s fine when dry, but wouldn’t’ do it when wet or muddy. Along the A78 for a couple of miles, then down the bridleway towards Hunterston.

Past the power stations, and on to the end of the road. At this point I’m only about a mile from where I took the last photo. In the summer, I’d have taken the short cut path, but at this time of year it’d need a mtb.







Again, spectacular views across to Arran.

Turned again back to the main road, Fairlie and Largs.

Take-away coffee and cake at the Green Shutters.













Ten minutes drinking coffee, watching the ferry and generally watching the world go by, then back home along the A78.

53 cold, but very pleasant, km.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Dec 2020)

A 25 mile loop starting north up to Stannington, across to Gosforth and home for tea and a bacon sandwich!
A bit wet with some exciting flooded bits to whizz through- the mudguards earned their keep today! 

Photo doesn't do justice to the escarpment climb out of the saddle up from the valley. I felt I should stop to admire the view... it'll be easier next time [cough].


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Dec 2020)

After an early morning dog walk I went out on my mountain bike.
Down to Bridgend, along the river, past theSwanand Ship pubs, customers turning up.....
Up the rocky footpath to the Warren and then along the coast road. Massive herds of dairy cows everywhere.
Down into Holbeton and up to Ford, then the lane through the gloomy woods.
over the A379 and then I took a rocky, mucky byway for about half a mile. A steady rise. I then descended down the road, back over the 379 and into Flete. The castle looked good in the sun.
Through Holbeton again and home via Creacombe.

sunny, still and cold. 18 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4437757445


----------



## Donger (6 Dec 2020)

As the Rule of Six applies in our Tier 2 area, it was back to club riding today for me. Somehow (not sure how) that's my 17th club ride of the year. Normally I'd have done 30-40 by now, but I'm pleased to have managed 17 this year. I say "club ride", but only three hardy souls turned up for what was, in effect, a glorified triangle route between Gloucester, Sharpness and Dursley. The only big hill today was Tait's Hill near Cam, which didn't pose any great problems .... and I was pleased to see it has been transformed from the pot-holed death trap it was into a smooth new stretch of fresh black tarmac. Can't wait to have another go at descending that again some time soon.

After Tait's Hill, we decided to skip the monster climb of Crawley Hill and head back via the very scenic Uley to Coaley road, threading our way on quiet country lanes between the Cotswold escarpment and a couple of outlying hills that have all the hallmarks of iron age hill forts. We parted company at Standish, and by the time I got home I'd done 46.4 miles. I was aware my feet were getting cold, but it was worse than I thought. Had a horrendous attack of chilblanes after taking a hot bath on my return. My feet have only just recovered from a long ride in cold drizzle with no shoe covers. I don't think the temperature ever rose above 4 degrees.

Despite that, this was one of those rides where it was difficult to get up and out there, but the moment you did, you knew you'd made the right decision. Thoroughly enjoyable. Big congratulations to @KingswayRider who, by stretching this ride out with a few pre-club ride miles, completed his first Metric Century-a-Month Challenge.I got him into that this year, then dipped out of it myself in April !!!

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Dec 2020)

Lovely to see the above ride photos, really spurring me on to get out this week


----------



## geocycle (6 Dec 2020)

Got out for a 45 mile loop with 900m of up through Dalton Woods, Burton in Kendal, Milnthorpe, Silverdale and Arnside. Quite cold but surprisingly bright and no wind. Didn’t want to climb high or head to Dales as still snow and ice about. Fortunately roads nearer the coast were all fine. Ingleborough covered in snow with a cloud sat on it, Lake District fells were clearing from Thursday’s snow. Deer in Dallas Park looked to be contemplating Christmas. Interesting sign on a lane near Milnthorpe made me explore further.


----------



## chriswoody (6 Dec 2020)

One of those dank steel grey days, with temperature's barely in single figures. Perfect for getting out and clearing your head.

I headed down river, the track was muddy and wet, the forest empty and still. The hiss of gravel and slap of wet leaves the only thing to be heard. The only colour on this dark day was the vibrant mosses and lichens on the trees.






The river was dark and cold, providing no colour on this monochrome day, not a soul to be seen as I seek out ever more solitude under he depleted canopy.





Further on, the trees in the forest close ranks as the path winds under them. The mud under my tires is all churned up by the passage of the horses from the nearby horse farm and feels like porridge to ride through.






I emerge onto the empty streets of the village in the forest and head back out on the cobbled road. As I return closer to the river I pass by the horse paddocks under the trees, the path close to the waterworks has been all churned up by the heavy machinery thats been working on the flood gates. The bike ploughs on through, skitting this way and that over the deep ruts. After climbing the bridge, I descend the other side onto the island in the middle of the river. A lock provides passage off of the island and is the furthest point on the ride before swinging back home.






Perfect gravel tracks await for the next 10km, which soon flash by. I then turn away from the gravel and onto glorious single track that runs parallel, but deeper in the forest. For several kilometres I'm completely alone as the path snakes it's way, up and down, tree roots and rocks make the bike dance around on the edge of traction as we get closer home.






Emerging from this section, I'm back on perfect gravel fire roads for the last kilometres back into town and then home for a hose down and coffee. Only 25km in total, but my head is clear and my soul is happy.


----------



## footloose crow (6 Dec 2020)

*6 Dec. Too many hills*

Never plan a route on _RidewithGPS_ whilst drinking wine. Or any other substance that may impair your judgement. 

Should you be stupid enough to do that, check the route before sending it of to Audax HQ as a mandatory DIY Audax route . The one where you have to follow the route you have given - no exceptions unless the road is physically closed. 

If you ignore all of this and go out anyway, you have no one to blame but yourself when the Wahoo says turn left up that steep hill, when you know that turning right avoids the steep hill and will still take you to the same point. 

If I had got it wrong once or twice I would understand that I have some fallibility and shrug amiably and get on with it. But between Goss Moor (fifteen miles into the route) and Truro (pretty much the end of the route) I found it happening time and time again. Lots of unnecessary hills culminating in a savage lane averaging 19% with up to 25% in places, that took me back up to the top of the hill I had already descended on a different road earlier. 

So I descended the hill again on a third road following the arrows on the Wahoo. And grumbling.

The descent of which third road placed me in a position to start on another completely different hill that is also avoidable and usually avoided. After 100k in my legs at this point, I was starting to become a bit cross with myself. You can tell I am stubborn though - I just kept on following the arrows. 

Anyway it was good to get home finally- and get warm. I have deleted this route from _RidewithGPS. _I am never doing it again.

And it was bloody cold all day. It is not supposed to be cold in Cornwall. We don't dress for it or expect it. Perhaps I should have looked at the weather forecast rather than just read the label on the wine bottle. But I didn't and suffered. There was ice on the road. Ice! We don't get ice. It hasn't snowed here since 2010. 





Setting out up the steep lane. I live in that fog.





Isn't the sun supposed to be warm? I am not feeling it at this point. I am now the Strava Local Legend on this road which shows how often anyone uses it - or not.





That orange squash in the bidon actually started to freeze. I am sorry to go on about this but we really don't get it cold in Cornwall most years.






Where else would you find a footloose crow?





I don't know if it is just me but _RidewithGPS_ has some funny ideas over the exact definition of the term 'road'. This is a track. I just kept following the arrows on the Wahoo and hoping it didn't get worse....but it did. 





No Cornish ride ever avoids the sea at some point. This is the north coast from St Agnes Beacon. I should have moved on and got the telegraph pole out of the picture .....but it was too cold to mess about. It even rained briefly just after this.

Lessons learnt:

1. Don't drink and plan a ride.
2. If you do, don't send it off straight away as a route you intend follow in every detail.
3. Look at the weather forecast in more detail than just "Ooo, sunny symbols. 🌞 It will be nice then."


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Dec 2020)

Cold and grey this morning and a shorter ride planned hopefully avoiding hedge cutters! Started off to Loppington and through to Burlton crossing the road to Marton where I turned to Weston Lullingfields, up a muddy lane to Stanwardine, Bagley, Lee taking the lane past Whitemere- no one sailing today, up past the nature reserve towards Colemere then remembered to avoid Colemere itself and took a different route to Lyneal, Northwood and home. 23.3 miles in more mud . A few other cyclists out today and a couple of horse riders, all the runners appear to have disappeared though. No pictures too cold to stop.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2020)

Time for a bit of Christmas shopping. I needed to go out to the local Currys superstore the other side of Ipswich to pick up a click & collect item, so this was combined with stopping at another couple of places in town for a couple of other bits. There was virtually no wind and it was a bright & sunny day, but still damp following overnight rain so I took the Bootzipper 29er for some big tyred comfort.

Outwards was the usual Levington & Nacton mucky back road route, then into Ipswich and down to the waterfront area for a slow ride through the Neptune Marina area



Then alongside the river to the first shopping stop and up London Road to Currys where I hit a snag - I'd failed to check the size of the item I was picking up and it didn't fit into my backpack, so I'm going to have to drive back out there tomorrow instead.
Back downhill into town for the third shopping stop and then back out of Ipswich for the run home through Bucklesham and Falkenham 
(this looking across the fields down from Falkenham to Bawdsey the other side of the river Deben)


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Dec 2020)

A Day off today so out on the Hewitt at 1.30pm for a nice stead ride to the outskirts of York. Stopped at the usual spot on the Sustrans planets route over the Ouse at Naburn and spotted an Otter in the river.
A bit nippy but a lovely spin out 27 miles with an average of 15 mph.


----------



## colly (7 Dec 2020)

A late am ride for me because I thought...'I'm worth it'

As soon as I had cleared Oakwood Clock and was crossing Soldiers Field I knew it was going to be hard work. I never really got into any kind of rhythm either. I made for Moortown and Shadwell, out to East Keswick and Linton.
All very nice out that way but I was grovelling so didn't take much notice tbh. After crossing the river I made for Sicklinghall where on the climb up through the village an arse in a 4x4 4x4 was gassing to his mate on the other side of the road.
Pulled up, mid lane, raised footpath and fence to his near side, van and cars parked on my side of the road. There was about 2ft between him and the van parked on my side of the road. He saw me coming but did he move over? Did he **** ! At the very last minute when he realised I had no intention of stopping, grinning like a fool he turned his wheels to the left and moved about an inch. As I passed I gave him a couple of words of encouragement. Something to do with his weight and onanism if I remember correctly...........well it made me feel better.
So onwards and downwards to Harewood Bridge and a right hand turn to the west into Arthington. I had planned on making it to Ilkley but the wearyness continued and instead I decided a turn for home would be best.
Why I thought turning up Creskeld Lane would be a good idea when I was on fixed wheel, and feeling tired I can't imagine, but turn I did. It was a grind that much I know. Checking Strava it wasn't as slow as it felt but I was damn pleased to get it behind me.
King Lane and up again past the quarry, around the reservoir and home via Moortown corner.
Good to get out and even better to get back home. I feel fine now so just one of those days.

End to end it was 32.8 miles and just a tad under 2000ft.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/60016621


----------



## bagpuss (7 Dec 2020)

A potter round the Derbyshire triangle of lanes between the A6 and the A50 . Road testing my recently built Spa wayfarer .No idea how many miles or how fast . It was a grand ride in winter Sunshine.


Kedleston Hall {NT} by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Dec 2020)

Two trips down to the shops, sporting my new fluorescent bicycle clips! Love cycling round the village on errands.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Dec 2020)

I left this one a bit late. It had been misty all day and it didn't get any better as I rode round the standard loop. Down at the Severn it got thicker and as the light began to fade it was even thicker again. I did see the White Rabbit watching as I went by but visibility was so poor I couldn't see the Red Rubies. Quite a brisk one this. The retro tourer does roll very well. 35 smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Two trips down to the shops, sporting my new fluorescent bicycle clips! Love cycling round the village on errands.



I enjoy that as well. I can enjoy myself and feel virtuous. Also people don't get upset when I don't stop to talk to them.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2020)

Just a 10 mile loop into Felixstowe to drop a form off at the doctor's and on to get a loaf of bread & some milk. Thick mist or fog with the temperature at 1°C at 11am. Riding under the trees, it was like being rained on as the frost on the twigs melted.

The amount of cars driving round with no lights or just the DRLs on at the front makes me wonder if it's stupidity or lazyness (or both?) in relying on the automatic settings switching on the headlights & tail lights - which of course doesn't happen as it's misty, not dark.


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Dec 2020)

Still cold, grey with added fog this morning so took the dogs for a walk first to see if it cleared up. The fog did clear enough for a ride but I decided to avoid the main roads and stick to the lanes where there shouldn’t be much traffic. Started off to Northwood, Whixall where for a change I turned to the canal crossing the Prees branch and onto the lane to avoid the muddy bit of tow path before rejoining it on the gravel section, over the Llangollen canal, bit more tow path and another bridge to rejoin the lane through Whixall, carried on to Alkington back over the canal via a swing bridge just as a boat had passed so no waiting needed, up to Fenns Wood another bridge to Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen, Edstaston through a flooded bit of lane, round Paddolgreen, Highfields, Foxholes, a different bit of Northwood, down Ossage Lane finding a hedge cutter busy covering the road with bits of hedge got past that took the turning towards home and found another hedge cutter. Made it home with tyres still inflated! 21.65 wet and muddy miles. Dogs and bike needed a wash .


----------



## a.twiddler (7 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Two trips down to the shops, sporting my new fluorescent bicycle clips! Love cycling round the village on errands.


Simple pleasures! I've had my fluorescent (they're reflective as well) bicycle clips since sometime in the 20th century. They go further than the shops, they are quite well travelled! I've had other clips over that time period but for some reason these just fit my chunky ankles well. No maker's name, plain metal clips with a bit of tarnishing (some would call it patina or character) and what look like 3M yellow fluorescent plastic self adhesive reflective strips round 90% of the outside. They've been out in heat and cold, have been soaked numerous times, and the reflective layer has stayed stuck. Cheap simple things which do the job well, and make me smile. 

I've had other bike clips over the years which did not fit as well as these, and some that didn't stay as pairs. I have several non matching clips in a drawer somewhere. Perhaps the bright colour lets you notice if it gets dropped. Anyhow, they have stayed as a pair. Perhaps, like the bicycle itself, bike clips have become a "type object", taken for granted and recognisable worldwide in many cultures? Maybe a new thread looms about bike accessories that give people pleasure

Using a bike as "proper transport" to nip to the shops, particularly when lockdown was being taken more seriously earlier this year certainly did make me feel virtuous, and still does even now, particularly as for various reasons I haven't had a decent leisure ride since 6/11/20.

*25/11/20*
Out on the tourer. A bit cold, but ok once rolling. Passed through the uphill traffic lights (no issue on an upright), down Swanlow Lane to the A54 roundabout, then to the garage on Delamere St. Locked up, masked up, went in, came out, unmasked and unlocked again. Strapped goodies onto the front carrier, back across the roundabout. I thought I was going at a reasonable pace, notably in a higher gear than on the recumbent for a similar impression of speed. Hard to tell as since the Sigma computer on this bike conked out I have no objective comparison. 

A strange dark shape approached in the mirror, hard to make out the sihouette, definitely someone on a bike. An impression of the Grim Reaper on wheels. As it steamed past me I saw two dark clad youths in hoodies on a mountain bike, one sitting on the bars with his legs hanging over the front, the other standing and pedalling. A squeak of brakes, and they disappeared sharp right up the pavement to a traffic barriered road leaving me to trundle steadily on home. Probably they speed up to pass anyone on a bike, particularly as they turned off straight away (I tried to convince myself). Suitably chastised, I continued on my now slothful way home. Well, _I_ enjoyed my ride, so sucks yah boo to anyone who says different. About 3 miles.

*26/11/20* 
Alternatively sunny then looming grey clouds, I had considered going for a decent ride earlier but was delayed. Later it was definitely cooler out of the sun which was discouraging. I decided to go to the Post Office to collect a loaf of bread. I took an indirect route and the ride was pleasant and uneventful though only about 2 1/2 miles. It was pleasant enough to make it worth dragging the recumbent out of the garage and riding the same route again to keep myself in tune with it and to have a back to back comparison. Another 2 1/2 miles of mild uphills and downhills. 


*3/12/20*
Cold and damp but today I had to collect the car from the garage after some work. Feeling pretty unfit as I pedalled out on the folder but a long pleasant zizz down to the River Weaver wasn’t too demanding. Getting up the other side I didn't exactly give a stellar performance but I got there without too much drama, feeling better for the last mile or so. Folded the bike and returned in the car. About 3 miles.

Hoping for the great escape before Xmas for a longer ride!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Dec 2020)

I was on lock up duty last night. Got about ten minutes from work and realised that while the front door was technically locked, I hadn't dead bolted it. I had to turn around a bike full of firewood and go back again, to the amusement of the guys on the building site next door...


----------



## Old jon (8 Dec 2020)

Bright and cold again here this morning, and more important, dry. I had decided on a rather unadventurous route yesterday and since it would be relatively flat the fixed was going to have its first outing this month.


A fair bit of traffic on the main road, but Holbeck was deserted. All the way through Hunslet from there, and up to John o’ Gaunts. That is the first five miles done and I am warming up, which suits me fine. Down now, Oulton has a couple of roundabouts, turn left at the second.


The road goes through a brace of Methleys before reaching Castleford, and I could feel the breeze. Cold, it was. Not helped by a couple of tedious holdups in Cas. But once I turned left onto Lock Lane, well, between there and Ledston Luck the road only rises about 68 metres ( thank you Google Maps ) but it warmed me up again.


Turn right at Peckfield Bar, and left at the next roundabout. Micklefield is this way. Stay on the same road all the way through to the crossroads with the B1217, and turn right. Because I cannot remember the last time I passed the gates at Lotherton Hall. A left turn there to zigzag through Aberford. Just at the top of the first rise on Cattle Lane I stopped to tighten a light mount. Two club members riding in the opposite direction saw me and stopped. We had a bit of a chat, short because I was not wearing my hearing aids. Bit pointless on a solo ride, unless you talk to yourself . . .


Barwick in Elmet was quiet, and so was Scholes. The right turn onto Thorner Lane from the A64 was definitely not quiet. Felt like a long time waiting for the opposing traffic to vanish. As if I was in a rush. Two more lanes to the A58 and the twiddle down Boot Hill, then suburbs, town, suburbs to home. Grin firmly in place again, a brisk ( for me ) thirty five miles and 1667 feet going up does make me happy.

The map needs arrows, anticlockwise was the way around. And up was the warm bit.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2020)

usual commute this morning but i was cold all night at work as they had the dock doors open and no heating  hands were white before i even set off and my feet were cold too so i overdressed to try and get the core warm and my hands took a good 8 miles to get any feeling and the feet were cold till i had been in bed a while.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Dec 2020)

5 out today. Jules H, John B, Margaret PR, Pete M and me. To take a slightly different route around Bredon Hill we headed south of Tewkesbury into the lanes by Fiddington and across to Woolstone. Then a new lane for some by Alstone for Alderton. Back on well trodden roads at Beckford Margaret decided to cut it short so four of us took to the standard Bredon loop to pause at Elmley Castle church for a quick bite to eat. Then on around by the Combertons to cross the Avon at Eckington. Jules headed back from Defford while Pete left us at Upton. Not a bad outing although it was a day to keep moving in the 5 C temperature. 61 smiles


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Dec 2020)

Went for a short spin today, pretty cold but warmed by the sight of these






boy, they're early (Cheshire)


----------



## Jon George (9 Dec 2020)

Another ride out on Pasty #2 The CX. I took a route past Rushmere Common that had me placed near to where one of my sisters lives. We had a five minute, outdoor socially-distanced chin-wag in which we both noted that what was once such little trifles are now rather precious.
Carried on to some extremely muddy roads in Playford, which is where I took this pic.
Suffolk in winter:


----------



## gavgav (9 Dec 2020)

I’d arranged to meet @Rickshaw Phil and his brother Doug, for a ride this evening, now that the rule of Six is back in play for us in Tier 2.

We met at the traffic lights and headed through the nearby estate, then along the old railway path, which was bit dicey with the wet leaf mulch.....

We then went through Reabrook, along the cycle paths to Heathgates and through Sundorne, where there were plentiful outdoor Christmas lights to brighten up the dank looking estate.

We were then away from the roads along the old canal path, before rejoining them to Uffington and Upton Magna, where it had started to rain, heavier than I was expecting from the forecast. It necessitated a stop for us to don waterproof jackets.

It continued to rain quite heavily to Berwick Wharf and Atcham, before drying off as we climbed up Chilton Lane and then up towards King St crossroads.

Final section was a nice wind assisted run through Betton Abbots and back to the traffic lights we’d met at earlier.

15.45 miles at 11.1mph avg.

My parting comment to Doug and Phil, was for them to take care on the rest of their journey.......over to you @Rickshaw Phil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Dec 2020)

As above, Doug and I met up with Gav and had a meandering ride through the suburbs of town before heading out towards Upton Magna and into the rain. Doug was feeling the cold a little bit as well as the lack of miles this year so wasn't quick and Gav was getting ahead of us in places.

At Upton Magna we paused by the pub to don waterproofs, where I managed to dump most of the contents of my pannier pocket onto the floor, including the spare front lamp I'd taken which has added to the damage from it falling off the bike on a previous occasion. (It does still work alright though.)

As Gav has said, the rain was heavy for a bit but eased after Atcham and had pretty much stopped before we got back to Weeping Cross. We parted from Gav and headed back past the football ground. There is an awkward crossing of the exit from the golf course - Doug had gone across and having checked over my shoulder to see the slip-road was clear I looked ahead again just in time to see Doug's wheels slide out from under him on leaf mulch before he thumped into the floor. Fortunately he's not badly hurt - a grazed knee and elbow - but was shaken up. I suspect there will be some aches and bruises in the morning. The bike seems to have got away with a scraped RH bar end but I'll do a proper checkover for him in the light.

19.3 miles at 11 mph average by the time I got back.


----------



## gavgav (9 Dec 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> As above, Doug and I met up with Gav and had a meandering ride through the suburbs of town before heading out towards Upton Magna and into the rain. Doug was feeling the cold a little bit as well as the lack of miles this year so wasn't quick and Gav was getting ahead of us in places.
> 
> At Upton Magna we paused by the pub to don waterproofs, where I managed to dump most of the contents of my pannier pocket onto the floor, including the spare front lamp I'd taken which has added to the damage from dropping it on a previous occasion. (It does still work alright though.)
> 
> ...


Couldn’t believe it when he told me about the crash! Glad no serious damage and hope it won’t put him off....


----------



## cyberknight (10 Dec 2020)

Another commuting fun night 
coming home and running late my 1st puncture in over 6 months was caused by a massive staple , changed the tube and got another few miles down the road and that one went too so i put my second tube in and that blew as soon as i put it in so i had to phone mrs ck to pick me up as i couldnt see what was causing the issue by streelight .
cold, hungry and tired i lay shivering in bed till i could get my feet to warm up .


----------



## ianbarton (10 Dec 2020)

I hadn't been out on the bike for about a week and was itching to get out. The dog was I the kennels so I could lay out my stuff on the kitchen table without having to worry about him chewing it. I had got my Garmin Radar Rear light thingie in my hand just before setting off and had put it down somewhere. I couldn't find it, so decided to look for it on my return. Of course, it was on the desk, where I had looked a dozen times for it before setting off!

I had decided to repeat my 55km ride loop through Wem now that lockdown has eased and the cafe was open. There was a slight headwind on the outward part of the loop and it felt colder than the 8C that the thermometer on the Wahoo would have me believe. I had got a brand new fluorescent yellow gloves, which I had bought from Decathlon in Oxford the day before, which kept my hands nice and warm. The cafe in Wem lived up to its usual standard of great toasties and cake. The journey home was pleasant with a slight tail wind all the way. Only the occasional muddy section to clog up the front wheel. I arrived home an hour before I needed to collect Leo from the kennels, so had some time for another coffee and more cake.


----------



## Old jon (10 Dec 2020)

A ride out on the Spa today, did some thinking again about where to pedal and set off. Into the cold, and the breeze made the most of that.


In the three months I have had the bike, I have never ridden it into Otley. There is a much longer list of places similarly neglected, of course, but that one is still a surprise. So then, the usual ride along the towpath to Viaduct Road, cross the Aire and start up to Headingley.


Keep going, and take the left fork after crossing the Ring Road. This is Otley Old Road, and it keeps on ascending all the way to the water tower at Cookridge. By which point it is good to have a bit of downhill. Not for long, the left turn off Moor Road is still Otley Old Road. This goes between Old Bramhope and East Carlton,crossing the A658 and renaming itself East Chevin Road as it drops quite steeply into Otley.


Cross the River Wharfe and turn right onto Farnley Lane. A banana stop by the weir then ride up the hill to Farnley, and down the other side as well. After crossing the third river of the day, the Washburn, turn right to head for Pool. Through the old village and turn left onto the A659 then ride under the viaduct at Arthington. Shortly after this, turn right for the ascent of Creskeld Lane.


This goes on a bit, some bits steeper than others. It did warm me up well. It is Bramhope at the top, turn left to head for Leeds and then turn left again to ride up Kings Road. Just before reaching Arthington Lane I was overtaken by a couple of riders, from the Valley Striders club said the mudflap. The only pass today. I turned right and rode through Adel

Back on the A660 and downhill to Headingley, then a further descent to Kirkstall and the towpath. This takes me almost to Leeds centre, and the usual last stretch to home. Probably the coldest ride so far, so the smile was for the imminent hot shower. Thirty two miles and just more than 2100 feet of up. A good ride indeed.

The roads went under the wheels, a bit like this,






And the ups and downs do look impressive,


----------



## bagpuss (10 Dec 2020)

25 miles to deliver one christmas card ,tight wad me


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2020)

Metric century challenge day and a cross border raid into Norfolk with a ride up to Norwich and train home. Unfortunately it was a day of constant thick clouds and wet roads, so the only bke to use was the Spa Elan.

The first 20 miles was the most direct non 'A' road route to Framlingham through Woodbridge & Wickham Market and up the Baddingham Road to Laxfield where I was greeted by a friendly face...




From here my planned route was a lot more meandering and involved way too many muddy, slime coverd roads thanks to farm traffic and the recent weather. If I do this again, I'm going to have to have a serious rethink on large sections. Across to Wilby and up to Stradbroke, Fressingfield and Weybread, crossing into Norfolk over the River Waveny.
After the short sharp shock of a hill of the sort I didn't know existed in this part of the world (Cuckoo Lane if anybody knows it) I carried on through places that I'm sure would be quite picturesque in the sunshine, but just appeared grotty today - Redenhall, Topcroft, Saxlingham Nethergate, Stoke Holy Cross. 
Once over the bridge over the A47, I came out on the only part of this half of the ride that I was familiar with - the road to the Norwich Waterfront venue which I hope to go back to as soon as possible next year as I'm missing live music (Lanterns on the Lake here on the 9th Feb hasn't been rescheduled yet)




One final quick picture stop before crossing the Wensum and into the train station for the trip home










https://www.strava.com/activities/4454233459
Although the train from Norwich to Ipswich left over 15 minutes late, it made up time and arrived only a few minutes late - just in time for me to catch the local train home - if it had been running! The line was suspended due to a gas leak on a retail estate near the track and had been replaced by a bus service, meaning the only option I had was to ride the final 13 miles home.


----------



## gavgav (11 Dec 2020)

I had a day off working from home, today. Should have been in Birmingham, drinking German Beer and enjoying an Ocean Colour Scene concert, but of course you know what put pay to that, like it has everything this year. So, I arranged to do a bike ride with @Rickshaw Phil instead.

The forecast had been poor, all week, but had changed for the better during the last day or so and it was actually a lovely day, sunny at times and little or no wind.

We set off through the nearby estate and then out of Town via Betton Abbots, Berrington, Cross Houses, Atcham and Upton Magna, where a prat overtook us too closely and cut across the front of me, almost taking me with him. He got some some choice words and gestures.

The downhill section through Withington and Walcot is always good for getting speed up, before the climbing started, to Charlton and Wrockwardine, which was new territory for Phil.

View towards the Wrekin





From there we dropped down to Burcot and up to Eaton Constantine, from which there is a nice fast descent to the crossroads, where we paused in a lay-by for lunch. A Sainsbury’s van driver annoyingly wanted to use the same lay-by and so we moved the bikes up a bit to let him in. No thanks of course

Phil enjoying lunch




We dropped down to Cressage and then had a short climb on the busy A458, before joining lanes again towards Kenley and Raby Estate, passing a chap on a Recumbent trike along the way.

Next was Harley and along the always busy lane to Hughley, up to Church Preen and the long climb to Gretton and Cardington. We took a Lane that I’ve only ridden once or twice before and not for many years, past Leyhill and it’s quite a pull up to the T junction. There is then a nice fast descent into the wilderness of Ruckley, tempered a little by the awful road surface though.

We climbed out of the valley and paused for views over the Shropshire hills and plains, but it was quite misty and so couldn’t see as far as you sometimes can up there.










There is then a very fast section down to Acton Burnell and we picked up decent speed along to Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots, despite tired legs. We’d just got back to my junction, when a few spots of rain started to fall, which was good timing, but they didn’t come to much, as I spent the next 15 minutes washing the filthy bike down.

A very enjoyable 42.92 miles at 11.2mph avg and 2331ft of climbing.

That also means I have completed the half century challenge for 2020, but did take advantage of the allowed bye in April, due to lockdown.

It was also my 500th ride, since properly taking up cycling again in 2013


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Dec 2020)

Early rain cleared and the sun came out. I put some air in the tyres and saddled up. I decided to get down the road briskly so missed the lanes until just north of Pendock. Now it would be lanes except where no alternative was available. That was the link from Highleadon to the Tibberton turn. Fortunately it doesn't last long. I took a new bit of tarmac at Northwood Green before heading to Blaisdon and the lovely lane named Velthouse. I wonder what a velthouse is? Now I was heading homeward but I paused at Linton Church for a banana and apple break. On the run back I chose to take a lane from near Ryton to Brooms Green which I haven't visited for many a year. Nice ride out today in good winter weather. 61 smiles


----------



## bagpuss (11 Dec 2020)

Another ride posting cards today 25 ish miles . 100 + for the week doing the same thing... Stamps are expensive {{any excuse for a ride.}
River and canal paths again so no hills . Sun even came out .



Swarkstone Lock Bridge Derbys. by rebalrid, on Flickr



Swarkstone lock Derbys. by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## Jon George (11 Dec 2020)

I'm currently investigating bridleways (as stated on my OS map) and what might actually still exist, for a rather nice looking twenty - thirty mile route. Today, my excursions took me to the area around Bucklesham and some very muddy and deep-puddled lanes (great fun - trying out a new rear mudguard I bought in the morning for Pasty #2 The CX). 
Collected another photograph for my series: Suffolk in winter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2020)

On the bi-weekly bike/train ride to visit the family I arrived in Stuttgart at the beginning of the peak time, when bikes are not allowed on the metro/tram. However there is one exception, an isolated remanent of the old tram system that uses a rack system and has a bike carrying trolley attached, so I rode across Stuttgart and caught that one instead. Here's the thoroughly soaked Xtracycle on the trolley at the top station before I went riding through the forest to our village:


----------



## Mike_P (12 Dec 2020)

Saturday morning and time to give the ebike a longer outing; so poor was the weather this week it had only managed 4.34 miles on two outings; one to Aldi and the other to the Co-Op and Post Office. Battery was still on two bars so I topped it briefly before heading out once again, only having the assist on when actually needed for most of the ride. Hollins Hill even on mid assist was enough for the third bar to extinguish.

East to Knaresborough along NCN636 (Bilton Lane/ Beryl Burton Way) I eventually found another cyclist whilst I was struggling a bit more than normal with the flat bars through a motor bike barrier. Dogs were the usual problem, one not much larger than a fluffy duster wanted to savage me while another, a bit larger, carried on walking straight at the bike.

Pre Christmas shopping traffic had obviously hit Knaresborough with a tailback to High Bridge over the Nidd but motorists were awake enough to let me get across and turn down Waterside, slightly congested in places as usual by walkers.

Now hit max assist and up Castle Ings Road – an almost immediate sharp uphill close to 140 degree bend that Strava laughingly has as 13.3%, it might be that on the downhill side of the carriageway but on the inside of the bend it was pretty much a wall and despite max assist a good deal of effort was required. Then cut across to the upper part of the climb of Briggate before heading into suburbia on a Christmas card posting mission.

Route reversed initially to reach the market place to undertake what might be the only bit of Christmas shopping this year

Pondered how to leave and decided with all the traffic to wheel the bike back down the one way road I had arrived on. Then descended Castle Ings Road to Waterside where I got stuck behind a traffic jam, one car is bad enough along here and there were four. Eventually back across High Bridge and up the A59 / cycle track hill where I decided with an approaching need for milk a visit to Morrisons would be a good idea.

Leaving Morrisons with substantially more than just milk my luck with the weather had run out and it was lightly raining for the first part of this last leg; assist crept up to speed matters along. Repeated last Saturdays return route bar crossing the Stray in a Z shaped route rather than a L as I could see plenty of walkers approaching a different cycle path crossing of the A59 and sure enough as soon as I got to it the lights changed against the A road. Pity those subsequently on the crossing of the A61 were not so co-operative; another cyclist had pushed the button but they stayed resolutely on green to the A road – he got across in a gap in traffic and sometime later so did I. Approaching home light rain returned and the battery dropped to one bar. 14.37 miles with 1012ft upwards.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Dec 2020)

Out on the Hewitt at 11am, not too cold but a bit drizzly and moist. A nice steady ride with Suzanne & David from our village, a short stop to fix David’s puncture. 31 miles with an average of 15mph.


----------



## Old jon (12 Dec 2020)

Outdoors felt warm this morning! Only a degree or two warmer than yesterday, but all the same. Must take advantage of this, get the Bob Jackson out and off I go.


Where to? No idea yet, cross the River Aire at Crown Point and do a bit of thinking on the way to Oakwood. Up Boot Hill as a result of the thought, turn right to go to Thorner, And rediscover that Milner Lane is closed. Ride up Church Hill instead on the way to Bramham. Take the easy way to Clifford, I wanted to turn left just after passing the former convent. Then a right onto Main Street in Boston Spa followed by a left to cross the bridge over the River Wharfe.


Turn right in the village of Thorp Arch, this heads towards the trading estate that shares the name. A left on Wighill Lane, then the next right and ride past the western end of Walton Main Street. Keep on until the ‘T’ junction with the Wetherby – York Road and turn left. It is maybe a couple of miles to Wetherby, time to sort out a way to ride home.


And decided on the A58. Which was originally the idea, but turn off to climb Rigton Bank. Which leads back to closed Milner Lane. And I just did not fancy the alternative, up by Scarcroft Golf Club. So, the easy way, through Collingham. Between East Rigton and Bardsey, and no matter which way through Scarcroft the road climbs. This way might be shorter.


Another Wheeee! down Boot Hill and more loss of altitude to more or less the middle of town, a quick scurry through a bit of Hunslet and it is little further to the street I live on. Big grin, thirty six miles and a bit more than eighteen hundred feet rising. What an enjoyable pedal that was.

The pictures . . .


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Dec 2020)

It's been uniformly dark, wet and miserable for a week.

To the extent I lost all motivation and hadn't been out for the whole week. 

So, great to have 20 miles en tandem with the lovely Mrs T. Through Tatton Park, a little winter sunshine and hundreds of geese flying over making a right racket.


----------



## bagpuss (12 Dec 2020)

Wish i could get the missus out on our tandem ,that said we did do a 2 1/2 hrs walk .


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Dec 2020)

A pain in the arse running around day. By the time I got to my bike it was gone 3.30pm.
Just 8 miles down to Noss, up the rocky footpath to the Warren car park,
along the coast road to the Membland turn, back down to Bridgend and a mooch around Newton Ferrers.
Nice.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4463392535


----------



## Mburton1993 (12 Dec 2020)

Went to Decathlon for some new running trainers, it may be my new favourite shop.






Oh also, Hyde/Manchester Road going towards Denton still has road works so be prepared to gun it to keep up with traffic, no room for overtakes.


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Dec 2020)

The sun was actually shining today and after changing my brake pads I went out to test them. Started off to Wolverley turning off towards Loppington, Nonely, Myddle back to Burlton, English Frankton, around Colemere which was busy again, across to Welshampton crossing the road towards the school turning to Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. Was nice to be out in sun although there’s still a lot of muddy lanes. 23.6 miles mostly dog walkers out today and the brakes worked.


----------



## bagpuss (12 Dec 2020)

Love the picture of the lit up church


----------



## pjd57 (13 Dec 2020)

Out delivering tablet to Blantyre today, then a detour to Robroyston and a coffee at the White House on Maryhill road. Great place for cyclists to stop.

The tablet is a fund raiser my wife is doing for Marie Curie.
I volunteered to deliver it anywhere in Glasgow and surrounds. Gets me out.


----------



## galaxy (13 Dec 2020)

Saturday, rode into town with the Mrs on the Mountain bikes, mostly on Road, Mr Hedgecutter been busy, hence the MTB. Collected Milk and Bread for a Socially distancing Neighbour, had a nice chat over the fence. Nice ride home and 15 smiles in the Bank.


----------



## galaxy (13 Dec 2020)

bagpuss said:


> Another ride posting cards today 25 ish miles . 100 + for the week doing the same thing... Stamps are expensive {{any excuse for a ride.}
> River and canal paths again so no hills . Sun even came out .
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Bike, paniers look good


----------



## Tribansman (13 Dec 2020)

Got up early as the first couple of hours of the day forecast to be dry with lighter winds. Glad I did as was lucky to catch a beautiful sunrise...






Was a true 'warning' sky as a couple of hours later the rain had arrived so got soaked for the last 45 mins. Dressed for it though, so stayed dry and toasty, despite being quite a chilly morning. 

I've got in to the silly habit of thinking it's not worth going out for anything less than 60/70+ mile ride as I've been trying to up my Eddington number. Felt quite nice just to be out for two and a half hours and not have to take any food!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2020)

I had read the same forecast as @Tribansman . Plan in the week was an imperial ton but as the forecast worsened that was downgraded to a metric ton . Out the door at 06.15 into the dark . Anstey ,Barrow ,Stanford on Soar ,Sutton Bonnington . Heading into Gotham ( yes the home of Batman) it's starts to rain so I've had 11/4 hours in the dry . Rain jacket on. East Leake ,Wysall were it's starts to rain properly theres a bail out option here and it took a lot of will power to turn away from home. Willoughby and past the halfway mark for some reason I struggled to produce any speed despite not feeling that bad .Headed back up the Wreake valley back to Cossington and realised the route wasn't quite long enough so a slightly strange route home to make the distance . 62.6 miles in the bag so mission accomplished at a slow 14.6mph . My hands were properly cold by the time I got home definitely took the wrong gloves . A coffee in front of the fire to warm up and noticed it has started to chuck it down so may have timed in right and the forecast was correct


----------



## chriswoody (13 Dec 2020)

The wonderful Scottish words Dreich and Minging ably describe the conditions outside today. With a temperature of 3 degrees and a liberal dosing of heavy drizzle it really wasn't the most inviting of days. I headed out on the lanes, the pollarded trees looking forlorn and like something out of a Tolkien novel in the low light.









I'd decided to try some new roads into the forest today and after crossing the freight lines I turned North into the forest following a local long distance path that eventually heads up and through the Heide.






The forest here feels older and less managed than the usual section I traverse and the paths under my wheels are rough but not unduly so. I stop for a brief break on a bench at a cross paths and tuck into one of my homemade energy balls. Dark chocolate, dates, peanut butter, oats and Chia seeds, a fantastic snack.






I'm busy following a long distance hiking trail and every so often a painted sign on a tree will confirm I'm heading the right way, it feels like following a breadcrumb trail as a I rely on the signs only to keep me on track.







After a while, i'm back in a more familiar section of forest blasting along on beautiful gravel fire roads, my joy doesn't last long though as the gravel soon gives way to mud that's been really badly churned up by heavy forestry machinery. Suddenly the going gets really tough and forward progress slows. It feels like grinding up a particularly long and vicious hill, the tyres scrabble for grip and too much torque trough the cranks results in wheelspin.






It feels like an age before I finally spring free from the mud and find my way back onto more ridable tracks. It's been a tough but enjoyable workout.The forest stretches on but nw I'm back on gravel and the speed increases and the drizzle get heavier. The forest starts to give way to fields of rape seed, the yellow flowers desperately try to add some light to the gloomy day.






We've not far to go now and it's onto the last of the muddy lanes, it's hard to tell if it's gravel or tarmac under the layer of mud on the ground. To the right of me and old no entry sign bars any entrance to the woods, but my path lies ahead and as I look at the old sign being consumed by the tree I reflect on the temporary nature of all things.






On wards the last kilometres are on tarmac and as the rain starts to seep down my neck I roll over the lanes that will bring me home. Only 26km, but it feels like so much more because of the arduous terrain in the woods, a well deserved coffee and cake await, though first I must hose the bike down.


----------



## colly (13 Dec 2020)

Out around 7am into a cold dark morning that was trying to rain but not quite managing it. 
A loop near home to get warmed up then up Wellington Hill and on to Wetherby some miles distant. A turn east there and into the wind out towards Rufforth and York. Just after Bickerton I headed south and eventually into Thorpe Arch and then Boston Spa. Under the A1M and south again up West Woods Road to collect the road into Thorner. Bramley Grange and home. Quite nice but not much happened.

Just under 32 miles and about 1500ft of upness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/60228561


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Dec 2020)

The weather forecast here was for rain, more rain and wind- it was correct. Luckily I don’t mind riding in the rain and convinced myself it was the perfect day to test my upgraded winter jacket. Headed off to Loppington the same way as yesterday to find the lane mostly flooded, carried on to Loppington turning by the pub to Nonely, Myddle, where the rain actually stopped took the Lower Road to Merrington and the rain started again, more floods along to Old Woods, Fennemere, Eyton, Baschurch turning to Stanwardine rather than the bail out home turning, more floods to Bagley, Lee, Ellesmere, Welshampton, Lyneal, Northwood and home. 32.35 wet, muddy miles, considering it was a miserable day there were quite a few people out walking/ paddling. Takes my annual mileage to 4842 miles so aiming for 5000 which is probably why I was out on a cold, wet day. The jacket was definitely wind proof and waterproof. Obviously the rain stopped just after I got home!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Dec 2020)

Somewhat late: As @gavgav reported the two of us were out on Friday for a loop round the countryside in chilly but much nicer weather than we'd been expecting from the forecasts in the days running up to it.

Gav has done a good write up of the trip so I'll just add a mention of the nice Morris 10 that we saw not far from Uppington and say that by the time I got back my mileage was 46.6 with 11.2 mph average.

A few snapshots taken on the way round:





View to a misty Wrekin from near Upton Magna.





The M54 snakes its way through the rolling countryside as seen from a drink stop near Wrockwardine.





This was a bit random: a decorated tree out in the countryside a good half mile from the nearest house.





CAKE!





Quite a moody shot looking towards Wenlock Edge. I was convinced we were going to run into fog but we didn't.





From the viewpoint between Ruckley and Acton Burnell.


----------



## Old jon (14 Dec 2020)

Oh ‘eck, blue sky, fluffy white clouds, and just about warm. What to do? Go for a bike ride while I make my mind up. Great idea!


Take the fixed, head to the Armouries and ride the riverside path out of Leeds. This was quiet this morning, and the not long-risen sun was right in my eyes until after Thwaites Mill was passed. And on to Woodlesford, leave the waterways behind and take the A642 to Swillington. The first bit of climbing for the day.


There is a bit more, travelling around the northern edge of Garforth, but once that enormous roundabout over the M1 is reached it is mostly downhill to those gates at Lotherton Hall, and the left turn to Aberford. Pedal all the way through Aberford, roughly north, to Bramham Crossroads and turn left onto the A64. Yup, I knew this would not be enjoyable, but it is only for a mile or so.


Until the Fox and Grapes comes into view. A bit low key, but this is quite a junction. Potterton Lane is definitely kidding, there is a stretch of pavement, with kerb, between the A64 and Potterton Lane. No signage, but easy enough with a bike. Further on, right hand side, is Mangrill Lane, a bridleway. And the other side of the pub is Kiddal Lane. I chose Potterton Lane, to Potterton, oddly enough.



Blink and you miss the place. On to Barwick. It makes a very nice change to approach the maypole there with something left in the legs. The usual lead in is up from the crossing of Cock Beck on the direct road from Aberford. The road out from here to Scholes trends upwards for a while, with wide open spaces in the direction the wind is coming from. So Scholes is a bit relaxing.


Another bit of A64 takes me to Thorner Lane, Skeltons Lane and Red Hall similar. The A58, a subdued twiddle down that hill, did I mention the wind? The clock at Oakwood and more downhill to cross the river again. Home with a smile, thirty two miles makes a good ride. Oh aye, 1552 feet upwards.

Pictures, where I went and the upness . .


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Dec 2020)

Tired legs after Yesterday mornings MTB ride so a gentle pootle out to Naburn Marina and back. 27.6 miles with an average of 13.5 mph.


----------



## Jon George (14 Dec 2020)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 563350


Love this sculpture!


----------



## Jon George (14 Dec 2020)

Yesterday's ride today (if you don't mind.)
I went out on Pasty #2 The CX in what can only be describe as gloomy and damp conditions. Absolutely loved it! However, the Puncture Pixie paid me a visit (a huge thorn that got through heavily treaded 40c tyres), but only presented as a total flat when I wheeled Patsy out back to wash her down. Result!
And I found Rudolph. He was in a churchyard at Barham and had a bicycle rear light for a nose. Would like to tell you which make, but I was laughing too much.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (14 Dec 2020)

I fancied something a bit different. To start, though, I took in a loop around to Ockeridge and then on to the wonderful Camp Lane. Today the mists interfered with the distant views but the Buzzard riding the air currents wasn't bothered. I dropped into the valley and rode some miles before taking the lane to Hanley William. It's not a lane I use much but it needed my tiny gears. Then it was a bit of a bash to Clifton-on-Teme to drop down the lane to Whitbourne. I usually climb the other way so a nice change. Time was getting on so I cut my plan short to climb from Knightwick. Soon after my lights went on as the sun set in a glorious golden glow. Lovely outing today. 56 smiles


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Dec 2020)

Last week ended without a ride as I had to work, so today was the day to get out into the winter sunshine while it lasted!
A 16 mile Kirkley-Horton Grange-Dinnington-Tesco loop today into a steady headwind out... stamina and leg strength improving on the heavier and slower old bike.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Dec 2020)

Obviously sunny nearby judging from other postings but aside from a glimmer of sun around 10.30 it was dull and often drizzly; not great for a day off. Ebike thus on an early trip to the Post Office, but obviously not as early as others as their was a long queue
Failure this afternoon to get the lid off a can of metal primer, completely stuck solid and the thought of the mess drilling the lid off (and what to do with the unused unlidded contents thereafter) lead to that going in the bin for incineration and a further trip for a new can. Lights put on for the return, largely upwards and hence largely with assist on to varying degrees, but still the battery stayed at one bar. Now do I risk it again or put it on charge


----------



## bagpuss (15 Dec 2020)

A lovely winters day spin through the lanes of Derbyshire and Staffordshire .
Leaving Allestree via Mackworth and Dalbury hollow to Sutton.
The Village of Sutton on the Hill saw me having a quick chat with the Alfreton CTC group . Onwards to Sudbury following the old A50 part of which is now a cycle route .


Sudbury Hall Derbyshire by rebalrid, on Flickr

Uttoxeter reached still using the old A50 via Doveridge . Turning here to Rocester {Staffordshire}


JCB Rocester by rebalrid, on Flickr

Raided the Spa shop for lunch . Back towards Derby following the line of a Roman road {Long lane} There are some good short climbs on this , Marston bank,Cubley Bank and the stoop at Thurvaston . These are not without profit as some fine views are gained on all sides .
Alkmonton village has a lovely church . The village itself is mentioned in the Doomesday book of 1086


Alkmonton church Derbyshire by rebalrid, on Flickr
A good long steady drop to Longford village thence to Long Lane village turning here for the lane to Over Burrows. There are excellent views of Alport Hights on this part of my route .


Distant hills {Alport hights} by rebalrid, on Flickr
Finally thourgh Kedleston village and back to Allestree {Derby}
A ride that ticks more than a few boxes for me .


----------



## gavgav (15 Dec 2020)

Post working ride, on a calm and not too cold an evening. Over to Dad’s, via Hook a Gate, Annscroft and Exfords Green. Chatted to dad for half an hour and then headed back home via Gonsal, Ryton, including diverting into the village to see the Christmas lights on the houses, Condover and Betton Abbots.

15.26 miles at 12.0 mph.

As a numbers person, was quite intrigued with the total Strava mileage, since August 2013 when I started using it, that was showing when I got back, at 11,111 !! For the cricketers out there, I thought of David Shepherd and a need to stand on 1 leg.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Dec 2020)

bagpuss said:


> A lovely winters day spin through the lanes of Derbyshire and Staffordshire .
> Leaving Allestree via Mackworth and Dalbury hollow to Sutton.
> The Village of Sutton on the Hill saw me having a quick chat with the Alfreton CTC group . Onwards to Sudbury following old A50 part of which is now cycle route .
> 
> ...


That looks a great ride, and around a lot of places I know or have driven through. And the start is only an hour drive from me. What was the total distance, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## bagpuss (16 Dec 2020)

The route/ride is 43 miles .I cannot give you elevation details etc as I do not use a sat nav or strava . The first half to Rocester is easy riding and the second leg is undulating . Landranger 128 will show you every thing in detail .


----------



## colly (16 Dec 2020)

Yesterday.

Sunshine.
Out on the bike later than intended at 10.45 into a bright, cold morning. The intention was a long ride, a long ride up beyond Harrogate, and that's what happened.
Usual roads up to Wetherby via East Keswick then the road to Kirk Deighton. ( named after a starship captain and an author)
At Knaresborough I took a couple of snaps:









My plans after Knaresborough were kind of sketchy, in so far as I had no plans. I thought.............I know , 'Harrogate Greenway'. So I found the turn to it after a mile or so and after another mile or so connected.
The Greenway runs between the outskirts of Harrogate and Ripley. Well surfaced, and er? green (in summer) it makes a nice change from the road. Even at this time of year it's quite well used by cyclists, walkers and dog walkers. It makes progress a bit slow but peds have right of way and I've never been a fan of belting along skimming past people who are just out walking.
On the route atop a viaduct which crosses the River Nidd:














A mile or so further on the route passes close to the Nidd:





Once off the Greenway I rode into Ripley and past the castle and picked up the Nidderdale Greenway. Which was much the same but definitely more rustic, more hilly and much more muddy. Two miles further on the track ended at the bottom of Clint Bank where I turned for Birstwith. Having scanned the map the night before I knew it was a place I should be going through.
Birstwith came and went as did Darley.
It's a lovely area to ride in with little traffic and gentle rolling countryside.
Emphasis on the rolling. It's either up or down with very little in between.










So after Darley l came to a left hand turn to take me up Hargroves Hill in the direction of the US airbase, Menwith Hill.
Turing onto the hill disaster struck when my chain broke. Bad enough but it was a new chain with no more than about 300 miles on the clock.
When l bought it l added a magic link to make servicing easier and as luck would have it the chain snapped just two links away from it so 10 mins later l was on my way again. Had it snapped further away l would have been snookered 30 miles from home.
The offending bit of chain:




The rest of Hargroves Hill is a stiff climb and any second l was expecting the chain to snap again. Illogical l know but the idea was fixed firmly in my brain.
Of course all was fine and l eventually found myself skirting the airforce base where l crossed the A59 and made my way past Fewston and Swinsty reservoirs and up to the top of Norwood Edge.
A nice roll down the steep hill only to find a bit of a jam before the bottom.
A huge artic, complete with trailer, both laden with tree trunks had broken down coming up the hill. The tractor unit had been winched up by a large tow truck in an attempt to get it moved. It struck me that the tow truck was struggling to get it moving. I didn't stop and offer to push.
At the bottom of Norwood Hill lies Lindley Reservoir and it was brim full. Up the far side and eventually into Farnley where l stopped and called a pal who lives in Otley so l could drop in for coffee.
An hour later l was back on the road home and it was Leeds Road out of Otley, Bramhope, King Lane, Eccup and back home.

All in it was 58 and a bit miles and 3850 ft of up.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/60312501


----------



## ianbarton (16 Dec 2020)

A sunny morning yesterday. I am trying to make videos of my local routes with the hope of putting them on YouTube so people outside the area can see what rides look like, rather than just look at routes on RideWithGPS. A recent upgrade to a GoPro 9, which has a very nifty horizon levelling feature has made editing much easier. After about three miles I realized that I had left my bottle with repair kit at home. I did have a spare inner tube and pump so decided to wing it. Getting a tyre off without any levers would have been a bit of a challenge. The puncture demon must have been asleep as I didn't get a puncture!

I did my usual 56km loop through Wem, Whixall and Prees. The sun was low on the horizon, but the GoPro coped well with the exposure challenge. The fine weather finally gave way to a sharp shower just before I reached Ightfield and I reached home wet and muddy. The weather over the next few days looks bad, so kit's going to be wet dog walks and turbo trainer time!


----------



## bagpuss (16 Dec 2020)

Colly . 
lovely pictures of Knaresborough bridge .


----------



## Jon George (16 Dec 2020)

About a six mile pootle on Patsy #2 The CX towards Nacton and Levington with the intention of taking some photographs. And here are a couple. Great day for a ride here in Suffolk.

This bright spark  on a newish estate on the edge of town.






And this at Levington Creek.






On the way back I was overtaken by a guy on a MTB. I'm afraid my childish competitive nature crept up on me and so I stalked him for about mile, then blasted past.

He didn't catch me up.


----------



## Old jon (16 Dec 2020)

Some cracking pics upthread, thanks @Jon George and @colly .


Well, I did know it was going to rain, but not quite so soon as this. Going to ride anyway, with company, so off I go on the Spa.


That wind felt a bit strong, but it was pushing me up to Oakwood and then further on to Roundhay tram terminus, as the present day car park once was. Turn around, down to the Clock and then I was treated to a trip around some of Leeds’ suburbs on the way past Temple Newsam to Woodlesford. Oulton next, and then through Methley (in various disguises) to Castleford.


And across the Millennium Bridge there, the first time for me. The river(s) were very full. It is the Aire and Calder combined at that point. A bit further on and the wind was helping again, through Allerton Bywater on the way to Kippax. The help was welcome, after leaving Castleford the road had started rising. Nothing major, but a fair bit of it.


An unusual way through Garforth, and a bit of zig zaggery, gave an elevated view of a lot of Leeds at one point, and some peaceful pedalling. Crossgates was a bit crowded, then it is time to squeeze between Seacroft and Gipton along the Wyke Beck Way, and to the other gates at Roundhay Park.


Then the usual route home after passing the Oakwood Clock for the third time today. Had to grin at my door, thirty nine and a bit miles. No! I will not ride round the block! All that way and 1893 feet is enough, and the rain had just become heavier, too.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Dec 2020)

ianbarton said:


> A sunny morning yesterday. I am trying to make videos of my local routes with the hope of putting them on YouTube so people outside the area can see what rides look like, rather than just look at routes on RideWithGPS. A recent upgrade to a GoPro 9, which has a very nifty horizon levelling feature has made editing much easier. After about three miles I realized that I had left my bottle with repair kit at home. I did have a spare inner tube and pump so decided to wing it. Getting a tyre off without any levers would have been a bit of a challenge. The puncture demon must have been asleep as I didn't get a puncture!
> 
> I did my usual 56km loop through Wem, Whixall and Prees. The sun was low on the horizon, but the GoPro coped well with the exposure challenge. The fine weather finally gave way to a sharp shower just before I reached Ightfield and I reached home wet and muddy. The weather over the next few days looks bad, so kit's going to be wet dog walks and turbo trainer time!


Please put a link up when you’ve posted your videos. I love seeing cycling in other parts of the country.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2020)

The evening commute today; 16th of December 2020:






It's tough being car free...


----------



## ianbarton (17 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Please put a link up when you’ve posted your videos. I love seeing cycling in other parts of the country.


I am hoping to make at least a couple of videos over Christmas. I'll probably upload them to YouTube. The plan is to show circular rides in Cheshire/Shropshire. I'll write a blog post for each ride that links to the video. The blog will contain a link to a Ride With GPS downloadable route and some comment on where to find cafes, shops together with information about things of interest on the ride.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2020)

ianbarton said:


> I am hoping to make at least a couple of videos over Christmas. I'll probably upload them to YouTube. The plan is to show circular rides in Cheshire/Shropshire. I'll write a blog post for each ride that links to the video. The blog will contain a link to a Ride With GPS downloadable route and some comment on where to find cafes, shops together with information about things of interest on the ride.


Sounds fantastic! Looking forward to reading the posts and watching the videos!


----------



## Mines_a_pint (17 Dec 2020)

Beautiful day near Tring Hertfordshire this morning.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Dec 2020)

Mrs 26 and I headed out through the lanes together for a pleasant pedal together. She had plans in Colwall so we parted at Bromsberrow as I headed over to Much Marcle. I took the run along the flanks of the Marcles to Trumpet. On the lane to Munsley the noises from my rear hub were dreadful. Then everything stopped. The rear hub had seized and the skewer had vanished, presumably because the skewer had been acting as an axle and had worn through. Fortunately Mrs 26 responded to my calls for help. I'd walked for about an hour by the time the rescue vehicle arrived. Now for some bike fettling. 30 smiles. Smiles as always despite the broken bike. It was a very pleasant winter's day for sure.


----------



## bagpuss (17 Dec 2020)

Well another sunny day ,so with my pass stamped,off i went for another local twiddle . First port of call was Tutbury on the Derbyshire,Staffordshire border .
Here I layed siege to the Pretty Peckish wagon for an early lunch .
Tutbury has a great deal of history and been on my door step it can be easily missed . A link all about it here .
http://www.derbyshire-peakdistrict.co.uk/tutbury.htm
I could not access the grounds of the castle ,but a picture of one of its turrets from a distance.


Tutbury Castle . by rebalrid, on Flickr

The road to the village of Hanbury affords some fine views across the Dove valley .The southern edge of the Pennines {The Weaver hills} can be seen .


The Dove valley . by rebalrid, on Flickr

Hanbury village its self was devasted during WW2 when 4,000 tons of munitions went up .
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Fauld_explosion

Hanbury Hill common is well worth a visit if you are a wheel .There is however no parking for cars .


Hanbury hill Staffordsire. by rebalrid, on Flickr

Returning home via Anslow a road side party was in full swing .They all looked well stuffed.


Stuffed . by rebalrid, on Flickr
Crossing the River at Marston on Dove and home via roads I travelled by bike more times than I can remember .
Tomorrow is another day


----------



## gavgav (17 Dec 2020)

Met up with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, for another after work ride. Set off with full winter layers on, as it felt quite cool when I set out, but I think it kept warming up for the whole ride and I was too warm by the end.

We followed virtually the same route that I took on Tuesday, with a couple of questionable overtaking manoeuvres, from cars, into the path of oncoming vehicles on the busy road to Annscroft. Also an Audi who went onto main beam, in a lit built up area, just as they reached us

Before Condover, the road surface is horrific and as we approached the bridge I head Doug’s bell ding, as he hit one of the potholes. He then shouts me to stop, as we’ve lost Phil.....I turn and can see Phil further back up the road, so we pull into a gateway and Doug tells me he heard something clattering on the road, so I assumed Phil’s light.......then Doug realises it’s his rear light!! Just as I’m about to head up to Phil, he sets off down towards us and says he’s managed to find the lens off the light but no more. Doug then realises the back of the light is still there, but the batteries have gone. Phil sets off back up the road and does a couple of sweeps, but can’t find the batteries and so we have to put Doug in between us for the remainder of the journey!

We‘d had a strong headwind for the first half, or so, of the ride, but enjoyed the nice tailwind from Condover onwards.

14.96 miles at 11.3mph avg.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2020)

A nice early evening ride with @gavgav and Doug (my brother).

Doug and I made our way to Meole Brace where we met up with Gav then we proceeded into a milder than expected headwind through the village and onto Longden Road headed for Annscroft. This road was a little busy with the evening traffic but most behaved fairly well round us apart from a couple of iffy overtakes and someone coming the other way in Annscroft who decided to go onto main beam just before they got to us - left us seeing spots.

Turning off this road it was a bit quieter on the way to Exford's Green and Stapleton. The traffic we did meet was more polite. The A49 crossing took a little while as we got streams of traffic from one direction then the other but the lane to Gonsal was quiet.

Turning northwards by Ryton we picked up the tailwind and made some good progress towards Condover but had a bit of an issue when Doug hit a bad bit of road and his rear light fell apart. I managed to retrieve the lamp lens but the batteries were nowhere to be found and it turns out we've lost the weather seal too. That left Doug without a light but fortunately he had a good lot of reflectives so for the remainder of the ride we had him in the middle of the group.

With the tailwind we continued to make pretty good progress and Doug didn't seem to have struggled like he did at points last time we were out. He said he'd wanted to try and press on, but it probably also helped that I found and fixed a dragging brake when checking the bike over for him beforehand.

We parted from Gav with a request to be careful of the leaf mulch, which we did and there were no further incidents for the rest of the trip.

17.6 miles for us at 11.1 mph average


----------



## Old jon (18 Dec 2020)

It did feel warm outdoors, there is one advantage to a grey sky. What breeze there was seemed to be from an odd direction, and the roads were damp. I wonder if they will dry out before March?


Anyway, me and Bob (Jackson, the bike) went off through Holbeck and found the canal towpath to ride all the way to Viaduct Road. This neatly misses ten or a dozen sets of traffic lights in the first three miles of riding, which is good, thinks I. Then cross the river and start the uphill stuff, Headingley was a bit quiet. Lawnswood was similar, and Bramhope, just enough to notice the lack of traffic.


Then I turned right at the Dyneley Arms, anticipating the whizzz! down Pool Bank. But it was not to be. A queue of cars and vans stretched up the hill to meet me. Slow down, ride the white line or the gap twixt car and kerb and after my slowest ever descent of Pool Bank I passed the roadworks . . .


And continued straight on, across the Wharfe and take the next left turn, signposted for Leathley. Before reaching there, turn left for the climb to Farnley, one day I will ride to Leathley just because I can. Today, though, Otley is next, and a munch stop by the weir. There seemed to be a lot of water in the river this morning. So, refuelled and ready and I took the easy way out of Otley, the Leeds Road. This takes me back to the Dyneley Arms and then to Bramhope.


After which I turned left to go up Kings Road, and decided. Cannot call it that, a random thought said to ride back via Alwoodley Gates. So then Harrogate Road to Street Lane to the Oakwood Clock. The very familiar last few miles home, the rain was only half hearted, the temperature was at least ten degrees. Of course I was smiling. Thirty three miles and 1800+ feet upwards makes the legs a bit tired, but the shower washes all that away. And the ride was pretty good too.

And the garthing did these for me to look at,


----------



## itboffin (18 Dec 2020)

50mph winds and rain today and worse tomorrow


----------



## Jon George (18 Dec 2020)

I went out to Wherstead. On the way back, I committed a school-boy error and came off.  My face met the road. A visit to A & E for a load of stiches to my chin. The second question - after where does it hurt? - was: were you wearing a helmet? A short debate followed ...


----------



## galaxy (18 Dec 2020)

Had today of work, so delivered a stack of Xmas cards on the MTB, has taken Mr Hedge Cutter over a month to complete the local lanes and with lots of rain latley some nice big puddles and water running of the fields and down the hills. Still enjoyable to ditch the Fuel Burner and enjoy the bike.


----------



## colly (18 Dec 2020)

Jon George said:


> I went out to Wherstead. On the way back, I committed a school-boy error and came off.  My face met the road. A visit to A & E for a load of stiches to my chin. The second question - after where does it hurt? - was: were you wearing a helmet? A short debate followed ...
> 
> View attachment 563933


Glad it was not too bad.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2020)

Hope your not to sore  @Jon George


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2020)

Commuting back from work this evening.

Some people at work have suggested it must be "really difficult" travelling by bike all the time...






"Yes", I say. "It's tough..."


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2020)

Jon George said:


> I went out to Wherstead. On the way back, I committed a school-boy error and came off.  My face met the road. A visit to A & E for a load of stiches to my chin. The second question - after where does it hurt? - was: were you wearing a helmet? A short debate followed ...
> 
> View attachment 563933


You do know it's a dry ski slope, not an oddly surfaced bridleway don't you?


----------



## Jon George (19 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> You do know it's a dry ski slope, not an oddly surfaced bridleway don't you?


Thanks for this - I'm still laughing!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Dec 2020)

Jon George said:


> I went out to Wherstead. On the way back, I committed a school-boy error and came off.  My face met the road. A visit to A & E for a load of stiches to my chin. The second question - after where does it hurt? - was: were you wearing a helmet? A short debate followed ...
> 
> View attachment 563933


I'm glad it wasn't worse and hope you heal quickly.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2020)

Had arranged to meet @tallliman this morning for a ride together the first for some time . Out the door at 9.45 into lovely winter . Took my commuting route to meeting point in Quorn arrived about 5 mins early . @tallliman soon arrived after a quick chat about where we're heading and a catch up were on our way .Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby and Cossington ,really nice to be riding and chatting away such a nice change . In Cossington there was a ping from @tallliman bike not sure if he'd ran over something so we pulled over to discover a broken spoke on the front wheel  . No need to risk it so we turned tail and took a steady ride back to Quorn . I stayed with @tallliman until Loughborough where after another chat we parted company . I elected to do the long climb up Forest road which somehow I managed it in the big ring despite a headwind . Did 3\4 of the climb before turning down Charley rd around the back of Bradgate park into Newtown Linford and home clocked up 32 miles do a metric half century ticked off . Really enjoy the shorter than planned time with @tallliman the miles certainly pass quicker while chatting away


----------



## tallliman (19 Dec 2020)

13 rider said:


> Had arranged to meet @tallliman this morning for a ride together the first for some time . Out the door at 9.45 into lovely winter . Took my commuting route to meeting point in Quorn arrived about 5 mins early . @tallliman soon arrived after a quick chat about where we're heading and a catch up were on our way .Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby and Cossington ,really nice to be riding and chatting away such a nice change . In Cossington there was a ping from @tallliman bike not sure if he'd ran over something so we pulled over to discover a broken spoke on the front wheel  . No need to risk it so we turned tail and took a steady ride back to Quorn . I stayed with @tallliman until Loughborough where after another chat we parted company . I elected to do the long climb up Forest road which somehow I managed it in the big ring despite a headwind . Did 3\4 of the climb before turning down Charley rd around the back of Bradgate park into Newtown Linford and home clocked up 32 miles do a metric half century ticked off . Really enjoy the shorter than planned time with @tallliman the miles certainly pass quicker while chatting away



It was a good fun hour out of the house.....shame I've discovered 3 bent wheels on my bikes in 2 days!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Dec 2020)

Steve E, Margaret PR and me at the meet. Steve called Ledbury for something different so off through to Castlemorton with a rainbow shining over the Malverns. A flood at Birt's Street got my feet wet. I had to ride it twice as the others were not keen. So we dodged by Coombe Green instead. There was a bit more water across the lane approaching the in spate river at Clencher's Mill. Ledbury was teeming with people. We had drinks outdoors and then had to do major battle with a gridlocked Ledbury high street. We rode over Hollybush and dodged by The Gullet and Druggers End. I rode back to Upton and diverted around the flooded back lane to take my usual route home. Nice wee social outing today. Lovely sunshine too. 44 smiles


----------



## itboffin (19 Dec 2020)

Shocking weather lately and lack of time meant a local short road ride on the MTB as the roads are pretty much in off road conditions


----------



## itboffin (19 Dec 2020)

and then .....


----------



## gavgav (19 Dec 2020)

I decided to head out, after watching the Liverpool match on TV, to do my annual pre-Christmas ride to see both my Nan’s and Grandad’s resting places. There looked to be a 90 minute window, where I could beat the rain.......

Mild out and I’d over layered again, as I began by heading down to the Crematorium, which is about a mile away and spending a few minutes there. I then went through Sutton Farm, negotiating the deadly leaf mulch on the old railway path, plus down the cycle paths to Meole Brace. Do councils ever clear it off cycle paths?

At Meole I was all set to go under the road bridge, but had to come to an abrupt halt, as the brook had badly flooded and I’d have been up to my waist in water! Continued up the cycle paths to Shelton, then along Calcot Lane and to Bicton Church, to spend a few minutes there.

It had got considerably darker and there was huge black looking sky approaching, which by the time I’d walked round to the grave had started to deposit big spots of rain, 40 minutes earlier than forecast. Changed into my waterproof and set off back to Gains Park, with the rain now absolutely hammering down.

I then went through the new estate, to Radbrook and along Mousecroft Lane, where there was a chap making a right pigs ear of trying to reverse a caravan into a driveway. The wind was howling now and the rain coming sideways at me from the South, at times.

Final section was through Meole village and home with 13.92 miles on the clock, at 11.6 mph avg and me absolutely drenched from head to toe. Still important to have done this ride though.


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Dec 2020)

After lots of rain this week it was sunny this morning although windy. Headed off towards Whixall, over to Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood, Alkington back into Whixall then turned to Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen needing a different route to Ryebank to avoid the lane to Edstaston which would be flooded so went to Paddolgreen, Ryebank, Horton and home. Everywhere is still wet, muddy and covered in hedge cuttings but at least the wind was starting to dry the lanes up, unfortunately it started raining again this afternoon ( just as we had to walk the dogs☹️)- muddy bike and 2 wet, muddy dogs and I seem to spend a lot of time cleaning all of them.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Dec 2020)

gavgav said:


> Do councils ever clear it off cycle paths?


Nope!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 Dec 2020)

Had to take the first mile along the rocky foreshore on the fixie today as......



.... the "river" pictured above is my normal cycle path.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 Dec 2020)




----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2020)

worked on the hybrid yesterday, removed the chain & cleaned & lubed the drivetrain. mounted up the studded tires, & moved the barmitts from the MTB. took a nice 20 miler on a popular plowed paved trail. it was a balmy 34F degrees


----------



## Jon George (20 Dec 2020)

Back in the game!
Distance? About 1/2 mile, around the block. Pleased? Oh, yes! 
After Friday's one-sided face-ground fight, I actually wanted to see how my knee was feeling. It seemed okay - the raw surfaces have hardened nicely. I'm feeling a bit grotty - probably due to side-effects of the precautionary antibiotics, but my Tigger bounce is definitely lurking just beneath the surface. Onwards!
A photo of my local park - just for the sheer hell of it.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2020)

Jon George said:


> Back in the game!
> Distance? About 1/2 mile, around the block. Pleased? Oh, yes!
> After Friday's one-sided face-ground fight,


not aware of your history, but good for you for shaking off the fall & sneaking in test ride. one foot in front of the other, right? pretty park, looks good for frisbee!


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2020)

1st club ride and ride of any distance in around 6 weeks to Bosworth Battlefield cafe ,
It was chilly and the wind biting so we all stood outside with takeaway coffee with our jackets on and i was still shivering so much so it took my handsabout 15 miles till they got any feeling in them .
Very steady pace as TBH im out of shape atm


----------



## Gunk (20 Dec 2020)

cyberknight said:


> 1st club ride and ride of any distance in around 6 weeks to Bosworth Battlefield cafe ,
> It was chilly and the wind biting so we all stood outside with takeaway coffee with our jackets on and i was still shivering so much so it took my handsabout 15 miles till they got any feeling in them .
> Very steady pace as TBH im out of shape atm
> View attachment 564208
> ...



You all look freezing, the 12k I did on the Tacx in the garage was far more appealing.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> You all look freezing, the 12k I did on the Tacx in the garage was far more appealing.


it was ok before the cafe as we started off from various homes and whilst riding your ok but that shot at the cafe we were standing in that wind even though it was sunny it was still about 5 c i could hardly keep my cuppa from spilling from shaking .My reynauds kicked in badly so even though i was sweating that hands just stayed cold so i had to push the pace to get the blood around the system


----------



## Old jon (20 Dec 2020)

Mostly blue sky, a cloud or several to shade me from the sun. And I have to choose which bike to ride. It was always going to be the fixed really, just sometimes a different bike than planned is a bit tempting.


Very quiet on the roads, I know it is Sunday, but still. Across the River Aire and ride up to the Oakwood Clock, traffic increasing a bit. Turn left alongside the football pitches, there is eff all happening on them. Along Street Lane to Moortown Corner. A couple of right turns and I am on my way to Slaid Hill. Again. All because Wike Ridge Lane, all the way to the far side of East Keswick, is such a grand bit of road.



Yup, the name of the road changes along the way, but all is well with East Keswick. Must be, the Potts clock where a bedroom window should be is ticking on time again. Pedalling the fixed up that hill after the clock is, errr, not easy. Then the A659 to Collingham provides lots of downhill, turn left to ride across the Wharfe to Linton and there is that sharp little climb just after the bridge. Slowed me a bit.


After a refuelling stop in Wetherby, head south to Wattle Syke and from there ride along West Woods Road. And notice the breeze for the first time. This usually happens when the enjoyment of it stops, of course. The edge of Bramham comes next, and a right turn for a bit more bumpiness to Thorner. Where the bottom of Church Hill became a bit congested.


A rider came out of Milner Lane (open again, yippeeee!) and cut in front of the car that had just passed me, and I think the bus driver wasn’t too pleased at this also. I came late to the party, the horns had quietened, no collisions happened and whoever was riding that bike was pedalling swiftly away . . .


The ride up Sandhills, a bit of a chug really. The legs were feeling the miles maybe. But it is almost all easy riding from here onwards. Still not much traffic about, so how come nearly all the traffic lights were at red? Ah well, back across the Aire and up that final stretch to home. Thirty four miles made me smile, and almost two thousand feet uphill. Pretty fair for a December ride out.

And the geometry . . .


----------



## Mike_P (20 Dec 2020)

Boris did say stay local but the ebike to the Co-Op and back this morning seemed a bit too local. Overcharged again, in the sense the shelf marked discount (valid until 29 Dec it says) was not applied so receipt (and a previous one with the same issue) emailed with an expectation of £1.50 being added onto my Co-Op card. Battery indicator went red so it must now need charging.

So the Defy out, initially planned a longer ride but by the time I had determined neither bodged up camcorder mount was going to work today, the one that definitely fits had lost its threaded rod (cut down bolt) holding the bodge together while the other is too small to fit the handlebars, time had drifted and that wind was pretty cold as well. A 13.37 mile ride must still fit Boris's requirement and for the first time in ages a brief ride up the A59 that did not need a bounce up a steep ramp as it has at last been surfaced. The ride did move the third letter AZ onwards with the much traversed route through Ni*d*d,




and then for once into Br*e*arton - a dead end village except for MTBs. No actual village signboard, nor any mention of the village name on anything other than on A4 documents in a display case at the church, while the church name was solely contained in the ironwork of a gate.








Back at Ripley I realised why outbound there was a lot of traffic turning into the village as an open air (stay in your car) large screen movie was about to start nicely visible from all the surroundings but it was a bit too cold to stop and watch.
Back to the A59 where I discovered the brakes properly need tweaking as they were not as effective as they could be in slowing down the bike down from 30mph. Car turning round the roundabout still avoided


----------



## Donger (20 Dec 2020)

As the Rule of Six still applies in our tier, five of us set out on one of the last club rides of the year today, keeping our distance but having the chance to chat once we had got through the Gloucester suburbs and out onto the country lanes. Today's ride was a triangle route through Gloucester and Staverton, turning left to cross the flooded Severn on the way to Staunton (where the outdoor seats at the garden centre cafe had been packed away for the winter, leaving us without a cafe stop) and back via Ashleworth and Hartpury. Another good route planned by @KingswayRider. A shame about the drizzly weather though.

I had installed a new cassette yesterday, and was relieved to see that I'd done it properly as it was my first effort. I've been investing in tools lately and trying to skill up to do more maintenance jobs myself. I had also given blood again this week, and only felt about 90% fit, but I still made it up that short, sharp swine of a hill up the Woolridge with my dignity intact. Arrived home with cold, wet feet again, so I let them thaw out this time before diving into a hot bath. Mrs D greeted my arrival with a lovely hot bowl of soup. Ahhhh! Nice.

No photos of the ride this week, but here's one from yesterday, from when I surprised our route planner @KingswayRider (left) with the club's much deserved annual outstanding contribution award. Our award is usually handed out at a Christmas Dinner. This is one was necessarily a much quieter affair, with a unique Covid-compliant flavour to it! 2020 summed up in a rather silly picture:




If I don't post again before Christmas, have a great time everybody (if that's possible) and best wishes for a much better 2021.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## gavgav (20 Dec 2020)

Jon George said:


> Back in the game!
> Distance? About 1/2 mile, around the block. Pleased? Oh, yes!
> After Friday's one-sided face-ground fight, I actually wanted to see how my knee was feeling. It seemed okay - the raw surfaces have hardened nicely. I'm feeling a bit grotty - probably due to side-effects of the precautionary antibiotics, but my Tigger bounce is definitely lurking just beneath the surface. Onwards!
> A photo of my local park - just for the sheer hell of it.
> ...


Good news 👍🏻


----------



## footloose crow (20 Dec 2020)

*20 December. Nearly the shortest day*

After tomorrow everything gets better. 

Daylight wise. Not in any other sense, as announcement after announcement from London bites away at my well being. I haven't ridden for ten days because.....well because I keep finding reasons weather related or just life related that would never stand up to scrutiny but allow me to weasel away from the bike and eat another biscuit. 

Last night I decided I would just have to get out on the bike. It has been too long. I didn't say anything to anyone including myself. I didn't want to commit. I thought if I did I would find a reason to do something else. I just crept up on this one. 

Breakfast over, still not thinking about the ride but just following the habits and muscle memory of preparing to ride. Pulling on the bib tights and finding my overshoes, whilst all the time promising myself I don't have to do this if I don't want to. Just stay in the present moment. 

Not thinking about how cold it is today, how wet it has been for days, how muddy and slippery those twisting, hilly lanes will be. Through the front door and still not thinking ahead. Turn the pedals. Watch the sky darkening and then a pulse of rain, heavy on my shoulders but gone as quickly as it arrived with blue sky behind. This is better. Now I am pleased I made the effort, especially arriving at the top of the hill where the legs spin more easily and the breath comes more slowly.






I remember how much I enjoy this. The simple act of passing through a landscape, even a winter one with hedges shrunken by the rain, black sticks and withered brambles, a lane strewn with thorns and gravel and everywhere mud glistening, reflecting the low solstice sun.

Some hills are hard and I fight for every yard, breath rattling, nose streaming, out of the saddle, hating the pain and effort. Some hills pass easily as my mind wanders, thinking those thoughts that solitary cyclists think, the insights that evaporate once you are home, the re telling of stories, the re imagining of things that have passed. The thing is, that 'hard' or 'easy' is not about gradient but the state of mind. I find myself at the top of some hills with no memory of how I got there, spinning and not thinking. Other summits come hard. The gradient is the same. 

It is a pastel sky today. Like a child with a set of crayons, streaks of colour on a pale water washed background. The air is clear, scraped clean by the rain, and I can see the colours with a brilliance that belies the usual winter dullness and reminds me spring is coming. I read yesterday that crows, ravens and jackdaws celebrate the solstice with mad aerial dances, spinning and tumbling, presumably happy that longer and better days are to come. I don't see any crows or any other corvids today. I guess they have been listening to the Prime Minister too. Clever birds crows. 






I can see Perranporth now and it is all downhill from here, sneaking into the town from the back and arriving on the beach. Catapulted from a solitary wet world of lane and hedge and sweeping views to families out with dogs on the beach, people walking, shops open and in the distance the roar of the surf half a mile away across wet sands and salty puddles.






I don't feed the 'seagulls' and repress my teacherly instinct to correct the sign, for these are gulls not 'seagulls'. The 'seagull' name is not in the bird guides. There are no gulls anyway, presumably as depressed as the crows by the continuing corona crisis, worried that there may be no pasties or chips to steal this summer. Maybe they could eat the fish that no one will be catching soon.

On and on now following the long uphill through Perrancombe, the Christmas lights on display in the big houses lining the lane is impressive. This has been the year for Christmas light displays; our desire to get beyond the fear and anxiety, to roar our defiance with electricity and bulbs. 

More not thinking about the hill, clicking down the gears, mind elsewhere counting all the shades of green in the hedgerows and looking for signs of spring. Daffodils are emerging ...and snowdrops. Nature is no respecter of rules. I am in St Agnes with no memory of how I got here, surprised when I look down to see I am still in the big cog on the front. I don't remember clicking onto it. The scenery moves slowly as I pass through it, changing as the angles change, fresh vistas. I cannot remember now why it has taken me so long to get back on the bike. I plan some big routes for the rest of the week, calculating how much I can get away with before domestic duties are required of me. I like this cycling thing. I want to do this every day. 

Home arrives too soon. I wanted more but there is always tomorrow. 

Except that tomorrow is gales and rain again. 

The Sunday papers are not full of good news. But I don't mind. I have found my peace today and when alone in the Cornish lanes I hope the virus cannot stalk me.


----------



## colly (20 Dec 2020)

A short Sunday and so an afternoon ride was called for. I understand the weather is going to be pants for a while so I took the opportunity to get out in the sun. It was late on and so the sun didn't linger but no matter, I had lights aboard and switched on so did I care? I did not.
Not wanting to wander very far I opted to just do some local loops around the quiet and somewhat muddy lanes.

33.6 miles and 1800ft of upness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/60488644


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Dec 2020)

The Usual Sunday loop to Naburn and a cafe stop at the Lemon Tree in Tadcaster.
27.7 miles with an average of 13.6 mph.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2020)

One last day off work before Christmas and a sunny but brezy morning that was too good to waste. Just a short loop taking Gulpher Road down to the golf club in Old Felixstowe then following the coast roads all the way to the viewing area for the port (OOCL Scandinavia in the foreground)



Then a stop off at Morrisons to get some pasta pots for lunch at work next week and home.


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Dec 2020)

It was supposed to be dry this morning but it started raining again, as I was all ready to go out I carried on, I don’t usually mind riding in the rain but it’s getting a bit annoying now. I set off to Northwood sticking to the main road in the hope that there would be less mud and carried on to Welshampton turning by the school towards Ellesmere through some flooded lanes before I had another flat tyre. This bit of lane is narrow, covered in mud with water running down it so not the best place to have to sort a puncture and it was raining ☹️ Couldn’t find anything in the tyre or rim and now getting fed up I changed the tube, inflated it and hoped for the best. I did decide to change my planned route in case there was still something sharp in the tyre so I wouldn’t have to walk too far home so turned back through the floods to Welshampton and across to Lyneal, all was still good so went round Colemere, back to Loppington, Brown Heath, English Frankton, Myddle, Nonely, the other side of Loppington and home with a still inflated tyre. I don’t usually get many punctures so not sure why I’d get 2 in a couple of weeks. 26 miles down lots of flooded lanes and just as I was getting near home the sun appeared.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2020)

The imperial Century Ride a Month 2020 challenge all done and dusted.

I collected my 10th gold star yesterday with a tier 4 ride with @Trickedem , who earned his 10th last week..
Myself, Tim and @rb58 started off this challenge 10 years ago. I don't think we thought we'd be still doing the challenge 10 years later.

It was a very rainy start at 6.45am but luckily it stopped soon after I left to meet Tim. I was heading east and so was the rain, I was lucky, Tim not so, he was heading west, into the rain. 8am and a quick coffee at the agreed meet stop. The rain had now stopped and it promised to be a nice-ish day. It was mostly, only having to suffer a couple of short, sharp downpours, but blue skies appeared and we had a smattering of sun.






We did have a planned route but as Tim had already done his 100 miler for the month, he was only doing a shorter loop so we decided to change our original plans and follow our noses, with Tim grabbing a few velo viewer tiles for good measure.
At 65 miles we parted ways at Rochester and I made my way home, adding in few local loops to make sure I got the 100.

Tim gave me a pressie. This brilliant framed picture. It's now standing very proudly on our lounge sideboard. A lovely gesture. Thanks Tim.





Its only a few days until 2021.. let the challenge continue


----------



## Donger (21 Dec 2020)

Well done @ianrauk . As someone who has only ever done two 100 milers, I am in awe.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Dec 2020)

Murky and grey out there. I headed out anyway with water everywhere. I took the detour around Hillend to view the water on Longdon Marsh. Fairly extensive. Martin S gave a good wave as he came off the little steep one at Camer's Green. The wind was hindering on the crossing to Much Marcle but a hunting sparrowhawk gave me some good views to take my mind off that. Ledbury was basking in sunshine to the East to confirm the patches of blue sky I had noticed were growing. By the time Trumpet arrived I was in the sunshine. I dodged the floods below Coddington but got a tad confused as my mind was somewhere else. So I retraced but found all well. So back in the conscious world I continued North to round the Hills and take a bit more hindrance from the wind as I rode the last few miles. All good. 52 smiles


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> and then .....


that looks great, what is the white stuff? fish?


----------



## itboffin (21 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> that looks great, what is the white stuff? fish?



Yep a single cod filet, looks like a lot of food but its not, just one medium potato a couple of tomatoes, handful of mushrooms, half an onion, baby corn, piquante peppers, garlic and a tiny bit of salt & pepper oh and of course a few drizzles of extra virgin olive oil. Simple as and healthy, one serving is about 350-400 kcals


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2020)

itboffin said:


> Yep a single cod filet, looks like a lot of food but its not, just one medium potato a couple of tomatoes, handful of mushrooms, half an onion, baby corn, piquante peppers, garlic and a tiny bit of salt & pepper oh and of course a few drizzles of extra virgin olive oil. Simple as and healthy, one serving is about 350-400 kcals


👍 garlic & olive oil! I think that's partly why my parents are 90 & 93. if I can just keep them in the house & my sister out! hehe


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Dec 2020)

The rain had downgraded to drizzle so with motivation to ride through more mud and puddles/floods starting to disappear I decided just a short ride to get a few more miles nearer to my target for the year would do. I headed out to Northwood, Foxholes, Ryebank, Whixall finding 2 hedge cutters within a short distance, along Goblins Lane and onto to Hollinswood where there was a big flood luckily the grass verge was quite high so I got off and walked round it and carried on to Alkington crossing the canal over the swing bridge back to Whixall, Northwood and home. 18 miles and was glad I went in the end.


----------



## theloafer (22 Dec 2020)

had a free day .. so jumped on the bike to blow the cob webs away sunny but fresh ..not pleased to see the bridge at Whorlton fenced off..




so had to retrace back to the A67 then on to Winston to pick up my normal route .. just short of 40 miles ..feet like blocks of wood and all the lanes seemed like rivers but still good to be out 
blowing away the cob webs lol | Ride | Strava 
one day i will ride this


----------



## geocycle (22 Dec 2020)

Finished for the holidays and have reduced family duties so got off for a ride. A pleasant 40 miles with 900m of up to Kirby Lonsdale and Farleton Fell. Quite cold but still and dry. Couldn’t see Ingleborough and both the Dales and Lakes looked to be in cloud so kept fairly close to the coast. Magnificent inversion along the Lune. I have lost track of which tiers Cumbria and North Yorkshire are in so packed a corona cafe in my carradice. Lots of riders out on the Kirby Lonsdale road, then went up to Hutton Roof before the narrow gated roads around Farleton. These are always narrow, often with grass up the middle but were also covered in mud and hedge trimmings. As well as the hedge carnage from the flails, it was good to see some hedge laying taking place. Nice ride but Bike needs cleaning again.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2020)

theloafer said:


> one day i will ride this
> View attachment 564548


hehe better wait for a drought season, eh?


----------



## itboffin (22 Dec 2020)

I'd intended on doing a 60 miles loop out to Westbury white horse with a friend and seeing as i woke up and 5am today i made a start on dinner, lovely all fresh spag bol which as it turned out was the best i've ever eaten anyway about 8am i had breakfast which would normally be a cup of coffee, this morning was my longer ride 2 scrambled egg on wheat toast with half a can of baked beans, oh and coffee.

Out the door at 10am and i'm greeted with this, the one road west flooded




Doesnt look deep but trust me that car in front produced a bow wave that went over the bonnet and i know from Jan's flooding the next flood point will be waist deep, planned ride aborted then it occurred to me I cant go east as i'm less than 5 miles from Berkshire in tier 4, both the roads north and south and not bike friendly, so back home it was. I might be in tier 2 but until the flooding clears i'm effectively trapped.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2020)

A dry day where I wasn't otherwise engaged  so I got out to do a variation of one of my regular routes: Lyth Hill, Condover, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham and back.

It's a bit chilly and overcast with plenty of standing water on the roads after heavy rain overnight, but it was good to get out. Lots of people up at Lyth Hill walking and the roads were quite busy with people rushing round presumably doing things in preparation for Christmas. Otherwise it was fairly uneventful as far as Acton Burnell where there was a small flood to wade through.

At Cressage I drop down into the Severn Valley where the flood plain was doing its job and making the road into a causeway through the water. I got overtaken by another cyclist on the way to Eaton Constantine then caught a couple of other riders on the climb out of the village so I can't have been doing _too _badly.

The traffic wasn't quite as busy for the short section on the old A5 then Bluebell lane was an enjoyable descent as ever. The River Tern was also in flood at Walcot. The run to Withington seemed more tiring than usual and it was nice to get past the little climb on the way to Upton Magna and onto some downhill bits.

The flood plain at Atcham was a spectacle but the water here hadn't come quite as high as I'd expected, although it was high enough that I couldn't use the road to Cross Houses or the start of Chilton Farm Lane, so ended up going along the main road a short way to join the lane further up.

The lumpy section on the way to the Kingstreet crossroads was a bit slow as the legs were complaining by now. I thought I'd take a little detour along the lane to Allfield to see how badly flooded that was but it turns out that the drainage has now been sorted out (it's only taken about two years ) so I used this shortcut, then being able to see across the fields that the A49 was quieter than earlier I took the short way home here as well.

31.1 miles for the day at 12.4 mph average. I need to build my riding back up again - this showed me I've lost a bit of fitness with having had so few outings in December.





Pitchford Hall





Concord College, Acton Burnell.









A couple of watery shots from Cressage.





A little bit damp in the garden at the Mytton and Mermaid.





I'm not risking getting wet shoes on Chilton Farm Lane. Time to go around.


----------



## footloose crow (22 Dec 2020)

*22 December. The (Solar) New Year's Day Ride*

Living in a pagan part of Britain where Celtic beliefs lie just beneath the surface, today is the real first day of the year as the earth tilts back on its six month journey back to mid summer. Jan 1st is just a date. 

It was a horrible day. Fog on the hills, heavy rain showers, flooded lanes, quite a lot of mud and a boisterous wind. I was not at all sure I wanted to go outside this morning...especially as this is the season when Morrigan, the Celtic goddess of fate and sometimes foreteller of death, tends to wander about. Often disguised as a crow.





_She may look like this..._


But it's not real is it? Just a very old story. Although today, on some high and lonely lanes where there are no houses or passing cars, just heathery moors and winter rough fields with only the road edges visible in the swirling mists, it is easy to feel a sense of foreboding. 

My plan was to sneak around all the quietest lanes between Truro and Penzance, avoiding the madness of Christmas traffic. Life in Tier 1 carries on as normal and we will see the impact soon in rocketing rates of Covid 19. They have already tripled since the beginning of the month. So out of Truro on the steep Chapel Hill and a brief view of Cornwall's metropolis laid out below me , then immediately plunging down into a deep valley, over a small bridge and then up again steeply to regain all the height lost. Passing Merlin's Wood, a tangled oak woodland that is much newer than any pre-Christian magician, the rain falling hard on the road and pricking my eyes. 

The villages roll past, each accompanied by its own hill, always steep, the rain sometimes stops but the water is always flowing down the road, washing gravel under the tyres. Cusgarne, Frogpool, Trethella Water, Stithians, St Day. I thought St Day was the highest point of the ride. The fog was certainly thicker here as I rose up into the clouds. Cars emerged from the whiteness suddenly so I put a second front and back light on, one flashing, one steady and hoped they could see me. The hills continued after St Day but fortunately not for long and downhill soon beckoned to where the mist was much lighter and I felt safe enough to take a photo. 






Through Praze-an Beeble, just a blur of granite grey houses, dripping trees and onto Relubbus and Leedstown, St Hilary and Goldsithney. The villages mark the route, give me short targets to go for. I like to know the next thing is only three or four miles. It breaks it up. 

Descending steeply through Marazion I finally see St Michael's Mount. The village is busy with tourists, the pasty shops and ice cream sellers doing well despite the gloom and rain. The Mount is only half visible, the top hidden in cloud and a grey, restless sea and raw wind are not enough to deter one couple swimming. No wetsuits. But who is more mad...me for cycling in this gloomy rain and mist where all I can see is a stretch of dirty road or those two for getting an endorphin high playing in the bitter waves? 











The cycle route along the top of the beach has been closed for upgrading so to avoid the A30 which is busy with impatient shoppers going too fast, I take a roundabout route behind the town, up and down though Gulval, which looks as if it would be a lovely place on a summer's day, but I am hungry, wet and cold and just want to get to Penzance harbour and turn round.






The way home is up to the north coast to Hayle, blessedly rolling at first rather than crocodile toothed hill and valley, hill and valley. I have switched to my spare gloves now and eaten quickly, stuffing a sandwich down on the harbour slipway. There are cafes and pubs and a tantalising scent of fresh pasty hereabouts but I am both quarantining before meeting elderly relatives at Christmas and shielding with my own vulnerabilities. So week old bread with jam it is, damp at the edges where the rain wets it.

I always find this north coast route after Hayle to be hard work. The hills are longer and by now my legs are tired with forty miles and 3000 feet in them already. I went through Hayle slowly, snarled in traffic, a grey sky and grey buildings and a grey road. Everything is shades of grey but cold and wet rather than erotic. Now it is up and then down (inevitably) to pass the surf beach at Gwithian, VW vans parked all along the road, skinny surfers, hair plastered down by waves and salt, changing out of wetsuits, tugging at the reluctant neoprene, trying to force frozen hands to work. The waves look good today, clean and not too big. 

Another long hill with traffic queueing behind me which I hate, so it is off on the first lane on the right. An error of judgement. It is flooded and I cycle through long, brown puddles where the water is streaming off the land. My feet were already wet but I worry about the bottom bracket. I could go back but don't. I keep thinking it will get better in a bit.






It doesn't. I don't photograph the worst bits, just plough through them hoping for the best, hitting unseen potholes. I wonder how long it would be before anyone drove along here and found my drowned body. Can you drown in six inches?






It is a relief to race down the hair pinned drop into Portreath and an opportunity to grab some more food although all I find in my saddle bag is a gel. It will have to do. Hunger gnaws at me. Three hills left. I watch the waves for a while and the squall that misses me as it proceeds along the coast. The sun is breaking through and the temperature has risen. 






Three hills, then two and finally one. The roads are getting busier and no one seems to want to give me space. I need to concentrate, making eye contact with oncoming vehicles and cycling defensively. The last hill is the worst and for the first time ever I take a break part way.

Home is a welcome sight. I am wet, dirty, tired and hungry and I am not convinced I have had a great time.

But I didn't encounter Morrigan, either as she is depicted here or in the shape of a crow. I barely saw anyone not in a vehicle in fact. If she was looking for me, she would have struggled today in the mist and rain. 

A rest day tomorrow. There is a list of jobs for me on the kitchen worktop I notice......


----------



## gavgav (22 Dec 2020)

Managed to finish working at 4pm and saw a window of opportunity before rain was forecast from about 6pm, for a ride. Thankfully, unlike Sunday morning, when I opened the shed door I didn’t find a flat front tyre from 2 thorns picked up on my drenching Saturday afternoon ride. Need to have another go at seating the wheel though, before my next ride, as had a constant hum from the brake pad on the disk......

I decided to take a clockwise route to Dad’s, which for some unknown reason I rarely do. Went through Sutton Farm and then out to Betton Abbots and King St crossroads, having to negotiate a bit of a flood between the 2, which I’ve not seen on that road before. A sign of how constantly wet it’s been recently.

Lyons Lane was quiet, to Condover, but the road up to Ryton was heaving with traffic, for some reason.....Turned off at Gonsal and crossed the A49 without a car in sight, which rarely happens and then called in at Dad’s for a chat.

As I went outside to get back on the bike, it had started to rain lightly, so I donned my waterproof jacket for the journey home. Thankfully the rain stayed light through Exfords Green, Annscroft and Hook a Gate, which with the wind behind me meant I made fairly quick progress. One pillock kept main beam on and never dipped 

I then went through Meole Village and encountered 2 idiots on the crescent. First chap decides to pull onto my side of the road, in front of me, with no indication, but not content with that then decides to pull across the road, again with no indication, to reverse into his drive  He got some choice words and a gesture. I then pulled out onto the next road and a chap in a van comes barrelling through past a parked car, when it’s my right of way and forces me to swerve out of the way. **

It started to rain heavier, as I got to within a couple of minutes from home and so I’d timed it just right to avoid a drenching.

15.61 miles at 12.2mph avg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2020)

Last commute before the Christmas break.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2020)

Guess who had to go into work this morning to print off a ticket...






Big Sky Country...


----------



## bagpuss (23 Dec 2020)

Passed North East of your loction back in 2014 enroute Austria . Stayed near Ulm and then in Augsburg to name two. The whole of Southern Germany was cycling at its finest


----------



## Jon George (23 Dec 2020)

Whilst on a brisk walk down our road with my wife (the neighbours have been galvanised to organise advent calendar windows: each house has nominated itself to put up a decoration on each day), I waved to a cycling neighbour embarking on a ride. Ten minutes later in was stair-rods weather. I felt for him.
So I decided to get out the trainer in the kitchen. The trouble was, I have recently put much bigger tyres on Patsy #2 The CX and, unbeknownst to me, were rubbing on the vinyl floor, as opposed to the resistance wheel - which I thought was the problem. Even just ten seconds of effort was enough to wear a grove.
Now feeling guilty at the damage wrought, and with the weather a tad better, I changed my mind and ventured out. Due to the accident I had last Friday, I temporarily have no leggings, but the weather was mild enough for me not to miss them. (I'm thinking about replacing them as I type.)
I did about six miles and am definitely thinking about changing back to some dedicated road tyres for this sort of weather. Cornering has a certain 'skittish' feel at the moment. 
I took a picture.


----------



## itboffin (23 Dec 2020)

went out today in complete torrential rain it was fine, hardshell jacket and merino base so warm but the wind as ever just makes cycling really hard work, when will it do one and just feck off


----------



## itboffin (23 Dec 2020)

60 miles planned for tomorrow 40+mph tailwind outbound should be fun, maybe not so much on the way home


----------



## Old jon (24 Dec 2020)

Aye, the sky was blue and the sun was shining. And it was perishing cold too! I took the Spa out today, and said to myself ‘If my hands are still cold at the Oakwood Clock I turn around and go home.’


And I cheated. My hands were still cold when I reached that landmark, but less cold than they had been. So I kept on and by the time I had turned right onto Harrogate Road things were actually comfortable, as far bodily warmth was concerned. There had been a couple of, hmm, slithers I guess. Not full on skids, just an inch or two of unexpected sideways. Enough to make me alter the intended route and ride the roads more travelled.


So instead of turning left to go to Eccup reservoir and village, I pedalled straight on to Harewood. And down Harewood bank for the first time in quite a while. One of the pieces of the A659 starts at the bottom, and I followed that familiar road. Ride past the left to Weardley, and the next left to Rawden Hill (and Weardley). Arthington is next, it straggles along the road for almost two miles. Row of cottages, village hall, more cottages, a few larger houses. Big gaps between all of these, then under the viaduct and there is Pool.


Not going to Farnley today, there is often water flowing across the road, almost at the top of that hill. Stick to the bottom of the valley and ride on to Otley for a sandwich break. Then Leeds Road out of there, the old Chevin would have generated more warmth but I persuaded myself I would just try harder on the easier hill.


The warmth stayed all the way, through Bramhope and Lawnswood, and down the hill to Headingley. In Kirkstall I decided to take the road instead of the towpath. The weather decided to chuck sleet at me. And my f-f-f-f-fingers f-f-f-froze. Still, soon home and warming up. Thirty five miles is worth the grin, for sure. And a relaxed 1683 feet of climbing. Another good one.

Roughly where the bike took me,


----------



## Mike_P (24 Dec 2020)

Sunny, three degrees and 18mph winds predicted so opted to give the ebike a Christmas treat of just a leisure ride rather than shopping and work duties. Out southwards through a pretty deserted country park and for once dog free, the low sun was interesting at times. Then onto the UCI circuit with a new fast time up Cornwall Road and through the Pine Woods, now just one ebiker faster on Strava.
Combination of roads and cycle routes, with well behaved dogs for once, across the A61 Leeds Road to reach the showground where due to Covid inoculations being undertaken there the gate on the hill was open for the first time in months.
Pass Sainsburys which looked horribly busy, across the A661 Wetherby Road and a further cycle route, with a dog of the lets carry on walking straight at the bike type, to a lengthy wait for a right turn, due to busy presumably Morrisons related traffic.
Up to the A59 at Forest Lane Head and then the full length of Bilton Lane where the wind did pick up and minimal assist was insufficient at one point.
Further on flew up the hill pass the Co-Op on the cycletrack to no avail as the way ahead was suddenly blocked by a disability scooter oh so gradually overtaking two pedestrians.
11.57 miles with 953ft upwards.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Dec 2020)

Lockeridge Lane was flooded so I rode over the common instead. Longdon Marsh was flooded so I had to use the main road. Tewkesbury was flooded so it was up onto the pavement and still get tyres wet. I guessed Eckington Bridge would be flooded so I went by Pershore. The bridge there wasn't quite flooded. Besford Bridge was flooded so I retraced and intercepted Will D who was about to go that way. I had to ride the main road. The Hanley Road and the back lane were flooded at Upton so it was The Boynes on the way back. Otherwise it wasn't a bad ride. 59 smiles


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2020)

Just steady 25 miles
Too cold for me to give it the beans or be enjoyable but better than sitting at home all day


----------



## Alien8 (24 Dec 2020)

Little bit of flooding today on the Cambridge/St Ives Guided Busway.


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Lockeridge Lane was flooded so I rode over the common instead. Longdon Marsh was flooded so I had to use the main road. Tewkesbury was flooded so it was up onto the pavement and still get tyres wet. I guessed Eckington Bridge would be flooded so I went by Pershore. The bridge there wasn't quite flooded. Besford Bridge was flooded so I retraced and intercepted Will D who was about to go that way. I had to ride the main road. The Hanley Road and the back lane were flooded at Upton so it was The Boynes on the way back. Otherwise it wasn't a bad ride. 59 smiles


Reminds me of the days when I had to try to re arrange the bus service and school routes, for the company I used to work for, around all of those lanes, when the floods hit.....chaos!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2020)

Last bit of the ride back to our village yesterday evening. Just enough rain to make everything wet without washing the much away. Bike filthy, rider worse.

On the other hand, I made it back for Christmas, which is more than many people managed this year...


----------



## Tribansman (25 Dec 2020)

Up early today to squeeze in a quick 30 mile loop before my lad woke up. A bit chilly but lovely and quiet, hardly saw any cars despite sticking to main rides to minimise ice risk. Had a close encounter with an owl but otherwise pretty uneventful.

Great to start the festive period with a ride and just got back as the sun was coming up...


----------



## cyberknight (25 Dec 2020)

Tribansman said:


> Up early today to squeeze in a quick 30 mile loop before my lad woke up. A bit chilly but lovely and quiet, hardly saw any cars despite sticking to main rides to minimise ice risk. Had a close encounter with an owl but otherwise pretty uneventful.
> 
> Great to start the festive period with a ride and just got back as the sun was coming up...
> 
> View attachment 565035


Mini ck 1 had already cleaned downstairs before i came down at 5 am ! i dont think he went to sleep , good frost here and i doubt i will get out today anyway as mrs ck always goes to the crem to lay flowers at her mother and her brothers spot then having FIL around all day for dinner / tea .
Good frost here too so the roads would be a bit dodgy .
Plan to ride tomorrow morning before mrs ck goes to work so im planning a similar distance to yours then the club is planning a social ride monday


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Dec 2020)

Cold out this morning and the roads busier than expected. On a whim I thought ship, tank and plane. All with in a reasonable potter. Nice couple of hours out and back for coffee.


----------



## geocycle (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas to all on YRT! Woke up to sunshine and no wind, moved toward cycling kit then saw the frost and noticed the temperature at -2C. Lots of ice around for the first time this winter so went for a walk along the coast. Great views across the bay to the lakes, oystercatchers, curlew, lapwing and this chap.


----------



## ianbarton (25 Dec 2020)

Christmas Eve ride. Quite sunny early in the day when I took the dog for a walk. However, by midday the sky was covered on grey cloud, but at least it wasn't windy. We needed some fire lighters, so I used this as an excuse to ride into Market Drayton. Morrisons was relatively uncrowded and there was no queue. I only wanted a sandwich in addition to the firelighters, so Happy Days! Unfortunately, the one thing that was out of stock was fire lighters. Quick trip to Wilco's who had lots of stock. 

Another brief pause at Sainsbury's local to buy a sandwich and a couple of snacks. I was intending to stop and eat these next to the big pond at Moreton Say. However, it was cold and dreary so I decided to carry on all the way back home. I was wearing some new gloves, which had been OK on previous cold days. It wasn't that cold (6C), but I had lost all feeling in my hands and my core felt cold. I speeded up to try and generate more heat, but by the time I got home, I had to weld myself to the Aga to get warm again. Maybe I should have eaten something when I started to feel cold. At least I had added another 42km to this year's total.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Dec 2020)

Christmas day cold and sunny, and too tempting so, on the basis there could be ice about, the ebike again as it's wide tyres would cope better. With a complete lack of originality largely yesterdays ride in reverse
Passed a family all seemingly on new bikes and then on the first noticeable upgrade of note discovered I had not pushed the battery back on properly.
That fixed, signs for ice were out on Bilton Lane but it had definitely melted, however there was clearly ice about on the cycleway towards Wetherby Road.
Back to normality on showground hill with the gate closed and thereafter to make up for yesterday a dog wanting to savage me.
Ice reappeared in the Country Park although of the instant collapse and melt variety when wheeled over.
11.98 miles 926ft upwards
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## bagpuss (25 Dec 2020)

The Derwent Valley north from Derby for a jolly in winter sun today .
The A6 on a normal day is far from pleasent given the volume of motor traffic it can carry . Today was different ,waiting until 1130 for the frost to lift I headed out ,first through Duffield village which has some fine geogian houses fronting the A6 ,it also once boasted a castle but nothing now remains of note . Crossing the river at Milford and its derelict mill . Onwards to nail town which is better known as Belper .Why nail town ? in its history it had a cottage industry of nail makers . The East Mill is another of Belpers land marks.


The East Mill .Belper .Derbyshire . by rebalrid, on Flickr
Along the valley to Whatstands well recrossing the river here . Cromford reached again it has much of interest . Including the worlds fist spinning cotton mill . Willersley castle the home of cotton maker Richard Arkwright can also be seen .


Willersley Castle .Cromford by rebalrid, on Flickr
A little further is Massons Mill . This was a very busy shopping village until recently but with the closure of Edinburgh Woolen Mills its future is in doubt.


Massons Mill .Matlock. by rebalrid, on Flickr

Into Matlock Bath proper .On any other day of the year it would be busy, today a ghost town . The gorge its self is lovely .



The gorge at Matlock Bath . Derbyshire . by rebalrid, on Flickr



Gorge At Matlock Bath .Derbyshire . by rebalrid, on Flickr
On into Matlock town its self and crossing the Derwent twice here .
A good view of Ribber Castle is gained .


Ribber Castle . Derbyshire . by rebalrid, on Flickr

Retracing back along an even quiter A6 and to my left Crich stand, resplendent in the low winter sun .


Crich Stand Derbyshire . by rebalrid, on Flickr
So a ride rich in history and little traffic for once .


----------



## itboffin (25 Dec 2020)

I thought 11am would be okay but no, 100 yards out and black ice which i confirmed by getting off and doing the brake front wheel test, so super gingerly ride trying to stick to sections of tarmac in the sun but otherwise a lovely morning.














Cals in vs out very much imbalanced today 🥳


----------



## Ian H (25 Dec 2020)

Just a quick pootle over to Sidmouth on the new bike. About 35k I think. I had the best of the weather.


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2020)

bagpuss said:


> The Derwent Valley north from Derby for a jolly in winter sun today .
> The A6 on a normal day is far from pleasent given the volume of motor traffic it can carry . Today was different ,waiting until 1130 for the frost to lift I headed out ,first through Duffield village which has some fine geogian houses fronting the A6 ,it also once boasted a castle but nothing now remains of note . Crossing the river at Milford and its derelict mill . Onwards to nail town which is better known as Belper .Why nail town ? in its history it had a cottage industry of nail makers . The East Mill is another of Belpers land marks.
> 
> View attachment 565129
> ...





Those photos take me back to my early club runs with Loughborough CTC in the late 1950.The A6 back then was a very quite road. Back then Matlock was a Mecca for 🚴‍♀️


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2020)

bagpuss said:


> The Derwent Valley north from Derby for a jolly in winter sun today .
> The A6 on a normal day is far from pleasent given the volume of motor traffic it can carry . Today was different ,waiting until 1130 for the frost to lift I headed out ,first through Duffield village which has some fine geogian houses fronting the A6 ,it also once boasted a castle but nothing now remains of note . Crossing the river at Milford and its derelict mill . Onwards to nail town which is better known as Belper .Why nail town ? in its history it had a cottage industry of nail makers . The East Mill is another of Belpers land marks.
> 
> View attachment 565129
> ...


Did you not fancy doing the climb from Matlock up to Riber it's quite a gentle climb NOT


----------



## bagpuss (25 Dec 2020)

Pawl/ 13 rider
Ah ha,Ribble hill well noted for its hill climb race run by Matlock cc . No 1in 4 grimper for me today . I looked at Holy lane as I rode past the turn
{Shining cliff woods} another road noted for its cycle hill climb event . Last time I tried it ,I got to the first corner and thought what a stupid idea , turned round and continue along the A6 . Matlock is still a gathering place for motor cyclists .
I take it you remember the corner cafe at Ambergate , which started as a wooden shed ,later it became proper brick built venue . It closed as a cafe about 2/3 years back . It was the meet point for 1,000s of cyclist over the years ,Another is Tor's cafe at Cromford another long standing tea stop for cyclists .
Paul .


----------



## Mburton1993 (25 Dec 2020)

07:10 today, god it's was cold, two pairs of socks was not adequate!

I had a couple of Lucozade bottles with me, they were partially frozen by the half way point.

Was nice though.






Oh and Mapometer's working again.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2020)

I left it a bit too late to do the usual Festive 50k due to enjoying the warmth of my duvet too much this morning. As a result I only had time for a slow paced 20 mile circuit of Levington, Nacton, Foxhall & Bucklesham before a shower and then back on the bike round to mum's for Christmas dinner. Clear skies, bitterly cold and a chilling northerly breeze made a change from the cloud & rain for the past 4 days commuting


----------



## pawl (26 Dec 2020)

bagpuss said:


> Pawl/ 13 rider
> Ah ha,Ribble hill well noted for its hill climb race run by Matlock cc . No 1in 4 grimper for me today . I looked at Holy lane as I rode past the turn
> {Shining cliff woods} another road noted for its cycle hill climb event . Last time I tried it ,I got to the first corner and thought what a stupid idea , turned round and continue along the A6 . Matlock is still a gathering place for motor cyclists .
> I take it you remember the corner cafe at Ambergate , which started as a wooden shed ,later it became proper brick built venue . It closed as a cafe about 2/3 years back . It was the meet point for 1,000s of cyclist over the years ,Another is Tor's cafe at Cromford another long standing tea stop for cyclists .
> Paul .





That has got the old grey cells in motion.I was a member of the East Mids CC now defunct and we promoted a hill climb on Holly Lane

Shining Cliff ther was a youth hostel somewhere near there Probably no longer in existence The Ambergate tea stop if it’s the one I remember was often the lunch time stop back in the day when we carried our sandwiches for lunch in are saddle bags and bought a large pot of tea and perhaps a slice of cake Wasn’t it a CTC recommended cafe.That was back in the days when club runs were all day affairs Summer time runs starting at 8AM usually back home around 8 PM

Club runs into Derbyshire were always my favourites
Happy days


----------



## Teamfixed (26 Dec 2020)

A little Christmas day 15mile loop this morning. North downs around Darenth area. Maybe just enough to justify a nice pud.


----------



## Gunk (26 Dec 2020)

Just 8 miles this morning, miserable but nice to be out and a quick stop at the supermarket on the way home.


----------



## bagpuss (26 Dec 2020)

Picture of the former corner cafe in Ambergate . In its day it was a very popular venue for riders of all over the area .Dozens of bikes would be seen parked up .
Norma was the lady owner,always a grand cup of tea .
It was pre dated by a large wooden building run by a lady called Enid afaik


----------



## Jon George (26 Dec 2020)

Not far today, only about 8 miles. I saw about a dozen-and-a-half couples out walking, all wearing woollen hats. Must be a Christmas thing. 

It was one of those rides where I'd change my mind at the last moment and head off down a different road than the one intended. It lifted my mood, no end. Somehow ended up on a very muddy bridleway. 

This at Akenham.


----------



## Old jon (26 Dec 2020)

It was, errr, warm. Warmer this morning than it was last evening, for sure, maybe the breeze was blowing from somewhere warm. Two or three degrees does seem to make a difference to me.

The Spa was the bike of choice again, for a reason. After the ride last Thursday I saw that one more outing would beat the one thousand mile mark since I rode it home from Starbeck last September the ninth. And coincidentally take my year’s mileage over 5000. So the Spa it was, today.

Having seen recently that Milner Lane was open again, let’s go that way. So Oakwood and Boot Hill, turn right onto Red Hall Lane and for a change at the crossroads turn left onto Coal Road. This crosses the A58, to reach the bottom of Shadwell Main Street. Turn right there to go across the A58 again onto Carr Lane, into Thorner and a couple of lefts is Milner Lane.



A right turn onto Holme Farm Lane points the bike towards Bramham, turn right onto Paradise Way (really!) before reaching the village. This meets the A64 at what was called Bramham Crossroads, halfway round the roundabout is Aberford Main Street. Ride south along that, the village was quiet this morning. Resist the temptation to turn left onto Lotherton Lane, just carry straight on.

To Collier Lane, as I have just found out. Its the B1217 as well. So, turn right to go to Garforth and ride around the northern edge. A bit of downhill to the roundabout on the A63, straight across to the Wakefield road, the A642. It looks like nowt of a climb on the elevation trace, my legs don’t believe it. But if the road goes up, a descent is near.

In this case to Woodlesford. Cross the two waterways then turn right to find the TransPennine Trail at Woodlesford Lock or thereabouts. A very gentle, peaceful, though popular today, way back to the Armouries and home. Already smiling, the two milestones mentioned were reached about a quarter of the way into the thirty three miles pedalled this morning. The weather was kind and there was just enough uphill to notice. Wonderful!

Some detail,


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Dec 2020)

Out at Midday on the Hewitt, met up with friends Martin, Gaynor & Laura from the next village for a nice steady ride to the outskirts of York. No Cafes open so backpacks, flasks and mince pies!
Despite suffering from Christmas Day excesses it was lovely to get out.
27 miles with an average of 14.2 mph.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Dec 2020)

Out into a strong headwind for the Stamfordham loop up around the Black Heugh and home with a fantastic tailwind.
24.5 miles + a trip my mum's to deliver her meds then back to the Sainsbury Local for milk, then a proper pork pie and beetroot for lunch!


----------



## Tribansman (26 Dec 2020)

Gentle 50 mile detox loop up and around Bedford and Barton le Clay as massively overdid it on the food yesterday. Out into the wind and cross/tail on way home.






Much warmer than yesterday and roads even quieter, saw lots of solo riders out, no shiny new bikes though.

Always enjoy the more relaxed nature of Boxing Day and feasting on leftovers. Took a wedge of Christmas pudding and had that half way round. Came back to mini Tribansman knee deep in chocolate wrappers so got him out on a 7 mile hill sprint ride earlier this afternoon, which he loved and meant he'd earnt his pudding


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2020)

Out early this morning, early for Boxing Day anyway. Just after 7am into a dark morning which was cold but not freezing. I keep my Garmin in my rear pocket so I don't know what the actual temperature was.
East down Oakwood Lane and Foundry Lane, up to Cross Gates and out past Colton towards Garforth. I had thoughts about running out to Selby and returning via Cawood or York but I knew we had family coming today so instead I chose a shorter route and after a mile or so down The Great North Road, the old A1 as was, to just after the Selby fork I turned right and west to take me though Ledsham and Kippax where I turned and made for Great Preston. From there it was a matter passing through Swillington and climbing back up to the A63 near Colton and straight back home. Just in time to join the lovely Mrs Colly for a morning cup of tea back in bed.

24.2 miles and 1300ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/60671480


----------



## DCBassman (26 Dec 2020)

Gunk said:


> Just 8 miles this morning, miserable but nice to be out and a quick stop at the supermarket on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 565298


That's a lovely bike.


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Dec 2020)

It had actually stopped raining in Shropshire so a quick ride before storm Bella got here. The constant rain has finally washed most of the mud and hedge cuttings away and the wind was drying the roads off so for a change I didn’t get wet/muddy. I set off to Northwood, turning by the canal at Hampton Bank and across to Breadon Heath then down the only muddy lane of the day to Coptiviney, carried on to Ellesmere passing lots of dog walkers by The Mere, through the town to Lee, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields, Marton, Burlton, Loppington , Wolverley and home. Got home just as the wind was starting to get worse. 26.3 miles on a much better morning than some of my last rides.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2020)

An afternoon Boxing Day bimble on the 29er back to mum's, this time with a backpack to pick up a couple of bits that I had to leave there yesterday. Took a mixture of bridleways and on road down to Felixstowe seafront and then followed the roads that run parallel to the coast. Plenty of people about walking on the prom, but wrapped up in padded coats & bobble hats trying to keep warm on the grey & breezy conditions. Picked up my bits - plus a bonus takeaway piece of raspberry roulade and a large helping of leftover turkey - and then up Gulphur Road to the rough track that leads to the back road for a circuit of Falkenham and back home for a relaxed 15 miles in a bit of an attempt to mitigate the overdose of food from yesterday.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Dec 2020)

A glorious morning here in HK. 😎


----------



## Mike_P (27 Dec 2020)

A cold sunny morning but some deafening house or car alarm had been going off since 5.15; by mid-morning it was safe to open a door as silence had broke out. Holiday outings over for the ebike as it was back on a shopping run. With only two bars showing for the battery largely assist off outbound and on the climb of "Humps and a HilI", used because I was wary what state the avoiding cycle way was in, only 2/5th assist used rather than max. Some roads were littered with small branches which made avoiding significantly tree lined cycle ways a good move, while the temperature implied sheltered routes could be icy.
Largely an out and back on the same general route and as is seemingly the case with trips to Morrisons by the time I had come out of the store rain had set in, although it then conveniently stopped. 4.7kg in the rucksack so assist used a touch more on the way back just in time to avoid longer spells of rain. 8.73 miles with 575ft upwards.


----------



## delb0y (27 Dec 2020)

Only 12 miles this morning (which is pretty good for me, these days). Very pleasant and lots of water!


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Dec 2020)

Out on the Paul Hewitt at 11am for a steady ride into York for coffee. A bit nippy but lovely blue skies on the way in but poured it down on the way back, absolutely soaked to the skin!
29.24 miles with an average of 13.5 mph.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Dec 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 565492
> View attachment 565493
> View attachment 565494
> 
> A glorious morning here in HK. 😎


HK riding this time of year is great, so lovely to see those pics


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2020)

After a couple of days of Christmas indulgence, I was in need of a ride today, to burn some of it off. Storm Bella had been through overnight, but brilliant sunshine arrived this morning and despite it being chilly and a strong south westerly wind blowing, it didn’t feel too bad in the sun. What I did know was that there would be a LOT of water about.....

The legs felt very lethargic, as I set off through Sutton Farm and Betton Abbots. I’m sure I could feel Turkey and beer at the bottom of the legs! I branched off onto lanes to Cross Houses, encountering my first 3 floods of the ride, along the way, then arrived at the Atcham road to find road closed signs there. The river had been out on the road, before Christmas, but knowing it had dropped a bit, over the last few days, I decided to risk it and with the wind behind me, I had a good speedy run down, to find it wet and plenty of debris, but no floods.

I continued on to Berwick Wharf and then along Pelham Road, to Upton Magna, before finding a big flood at a place i’ve never seen one before, only just passable on the bike, with a wind assisted freewheel through. The downhill section to Withington was nice, with the wind behind me, another couple of small floods, before I turned towards Rodington and the section I thought may be the worst for floods........It was, with no fewer than 5 in a mile, one of which was deep enough to soak my knees in the bow wave and another that I only just made it through, with a fast run up and freewheel. Avoided wet feet though!

I had also turned into the wind now and boy was it strong, with a real battle up to Rodington, Somerwood Heath and the long climb to East Haughmond. That was a real slog and at times I must have been struggling to make 2mph. One lady, enjoying the wind assisted downhill, from the opposite direction shouted to me that’s “it’s better this way round” she’s not wrong!!

I then went over the side of Haughmond and enjoyed the nice descent back to Upton Magna, just needing to be careful with walkers that had no road sense and potholes full of water. From Upton Magna down to Uffington was another battle with the wind and a couple of idiots who needed to slow down considerably in their cars, especially on wet lanes, with 5 cyclists and 3 horses about. Both were told so.

From Uffington, I took the old canal path to Pimley, encountering 2 groups of walkers who must have been 15 to 20 deep, so much for the rule of 6 then.....before following Sundorne Road and the inner ring road cycle paths, to Reabrook.

Final stint was along the slippy old railway path and through Sutton Farm, to home.

At the start of 2020 I set myself the goal of trying to hit 2000 miles for the first time in a year. I’d got within 200 miles of it, a few years back and then Covid came along, which I thought might kill those chances......but it actually spurred me on to get out much more. Working for the NHS, I’ve literally run myself into the ground and what has kept me going is getting out on the bike, regularly. I’ve probably done less longer rides but many more short rides of around an hour. Today’s ride took me past that 2000 mile target, on what was my 99th ride of the year. Only 600 less that what I’ve done in the car.

23.99 miles at 11.6mph today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Dec 2020)

Like most on here I needed to get out and burn off a bit of Christmas excess. Feeling a bit unimaginative in the route planning stakes I aimed to sort of do the reverse of what I'd done last time but it ended up varying somewhat from that.

The thermometer said 5C but the wind felt arctic and I could well believe we might get snow showers later. For starters I headed up Lyth Hill which was packed with cars as people headed up for walks and had the first flood of the day for me to wade through. I then dropped down to Hunger Hill and headed for Condover, colliding with a squirrel on the way. It ws nowhere in sight when I checked so I didn't kill it, but hope I haven't inflicted major injuries.

From Condover I headed along Lyons Lane for Berrington and Cross Houses with a bit of a detour on the way to see how high the water was at Boreton Ford (you wouldn't have wanted to cycle through it today). Like @gavgav I found "road closed" signs at Cross Houses but decided to risk it knowing that the level has fallen and it proved to be the right choice as the road was clear (whether it still is by the time I write this is another matter).

Reaching Atcham I made for Upton Magna at a nice wind-assisted pace until I found the same flood that Gav mentions which needed wading through. Next stop was Withington and suspecting that the direct road to Walcot could be quite damp I headed the longer way round - which was every bit as bad as I'd feared and I splashed through about five floods on the way. While paused to put on an extra layer at Walcot I notied a car pull up a short way back down the road, the hazard lights went on and the driver got out to peer under the bonnet. I think that they may have come from the Isombridge road - if so, that one would have had a deep flood on it today and I wouldn't have taken a vehicle along it.

After Walcot I turned into the wind and climbed up Bluebell lane, crossed the old A5 then headed through Uppington to Eaton Constantine. All nicely uneventful and would have been great if it had been a little less cold and windy. At Cressage I climbed up Shore Lane which turned out to be surprisingly busy with motor traffic, walkers and other cyclists. Having been through a few minor floods so far I began to wonder if heading to Acton Burnell was a good idea. There was a flood on the way last time I was here and if it had got deeper last night I could well end up ruining another pair of shoes. I opted instead to head to Harnage and drop down the hill to Cound (a flag saying "Merry Christmas" was flying today) then return up the not too busy A458 to Cross Houses and retrace my steps through Berrington to Condover and over Lyth Hill. Some threatening looking cloud started to roll in during the last few miles and it did rain lightly in the last couple of miles.

33.7 miles this time at 12.2 mph average. Given that Gav and I shared the same roads for a while I'd be curious how long we missed each other by.





A lovely sunny day from Lyth Hill at the start but the wind was bitter.





Being nosy at Boreton Ford. The gauge shows a metre but from the deposits of sand on the road it looks like it has been twice as deep.





At Atcham the level on the flood plain has gone down quite a bit but may well come back even higher when last nights rain works its way down from Wales.





Leaving Upton Magna. I haven't seen it flood here before.





Jumping on to much later in the ride, it's not long until sunset but the cloud rolling in is going to obscure it.





The first and last little flood of the day. I wonder how long before it gets seen to this time.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> HK riding this time of year is great, so lovely to see those pics



I have some more, especially wildlife ones, as I had my Canon with me on Sunday. HK’s wildlife was showing off too. Just need to download them.


----------



## colly (27 Dec 2020)

Another day and yes, another spin on the bike.
Mid morning and I was dressed, fettled and raring to go......and go I did. 
East ish and south ish to Killingbeck then east a bit more out to Barwick-in-Elmete past Stanks and Scholes. Aberford came next and it was left and north up through Aberford, Bramham, and into Wetherby. Feeling a bit jaded I turned onto the A58 back towards Leeds but turned at Collingham up Jewitt Lane and made my way past Hetchel Woods and through Thorner, up Sandhills, past Bramley Grange and back home. 
The last 30 or 40 mins the temperature dropped like a stone. Maybe not freezing but I was cold by the time I climbed off.

End to end it was 25.6 miles and 1350ft


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/60714104


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2020)

Back to work tomorrow, so a trip into Felixstowe to get some food & squash, home for a quick cuppa and then out again up to Martlesham to pick up some bits I'd ordered from Screwfix.

After the strong winds & rain from storm Bella last night, the roads were a bit of a mess, but not as bad as I'd expected - plenty of small twigs & branches off the trees, mud and flooding on the roads. Nothing impassible on a bike, but the worst of them on the Waldringfield road did prove to be deep enough to be a bit of a test for my boots (£20 Aldi walking boots!) but they passed with flying colours and dry & warm feet. Bright sunshine and a cool breeze made for a pleasant ride, with the exception of the short sharp shower and noticable temperature drop that came with it. Loads of people out and about both on foot and on two wheels making the most of the sunshine.

This from the road out of Newbourne sums up the afternoon - flooded roads, sunshine and the shower cloud that caught up with me 15 mins later


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Dec 2020)

Just 12 local miles, but the first ride since becoming a dog owner again!
The lanes were filthy!
Not too much crap on the road after the storm. Nice to be out.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4525462285


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2020)

club ride planned today but given its freezing and a chance of snow showers im not holding out much hope.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2020)

Yup club rides canned , freezing fog and ice patches


----------



## Tribansman (28 Dec 2020)

Did a 125 mile flood/ice dodging ride yesterday up to and around Northampton and down to Luton, which meant last week was my highest mileage week all year at 358. Think the East has definitely had the best of the weather this week! Although passed so many flooded roads/huge puddles. Luckily my route avoided most of them although the River Nene was very swollen around Northampton and the Ouse down into Bucks.

Was a lovely sunset and full moon, chilly in the rural spots though. Average temperature for the ride was 0c!


----------



## galaxy (28 Dec 2020)

I`m at work, reading everyones ride reports, i`m well Jealous.


----------



## Old jon (28 Dec 2020)

And it was cold. Just as expected, really. A big but, I had replaced the gear cables on the Jacko a few days back and wanted to check how well or badly they were working. Deep breath, an extra layer, and off I went.

North and west of here was the intention, which would normally mean the towpath. Not this morning, ride through the city centre and out along Kirkstall Road as far as the right turn for Cardigan Road. And go to Headingley. And Lawnswood, and the uphill finishes. I was not riding briskly, trying to but not succeeding. Anyway, turn right to pedal through Adel, a close to home ride is feeling like a good idea now. Carry on and turn right onto King Lane, at Five Lane Ends, and ride to and take the left turn onto Alwoodley Lane.

Some of the houses along here have gardens large enough to have their own scenery, and for the houses that have not, there is the golf course I suppose. Anyway, straight across the A61, Wigton Lane leads to Slaid Hill. For once miss Wike Ridge, a right and a left is Shadwell Lane, and that is where I went.

The thought was to turn right onto Gateland Lane to reach the A58, but somehow or other my mojo took charge. I suddenly wanted to ride further. Of course, silly December ideas like that seldom last long. In this case, long enough for me to ride down Main Street, up the rise and across the A58 onto Carr Lane. Which meant I was going to Thorner, and out of there up Sandhills. It has just occurred to me that maybe I subconsciously wanted the whizzzz! down that hill.

After the whizz, the Oakwood Clock and crossing Harehills Lane, back over the river at Crown Point and that last bit of rising road home. When I reached my front door the garthing informed me I had ridden seventeen point six yards less than twenty five miles. Gave me a grin, that did.

As well as telling me how far I rode, it produced these,


----------



## Jon George (28 Dec 2020)

Well, the stiches have been taken out. (Or rather, the remaining stiches were removed. Where and when the others fell out remains a moot question.)
As a treat to myself, I went for a ride after lunch which triggered a rather bizarre stress event. It can only be described as discombobulation. That's 2020 for you, I suppose. I managed to pause and take another in my series of Suffolk In Winter photos, though. 
This at Tuddenham.


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Dec 2020)

A short ride was needed today as I was 7 miles short of my target miles for the year, I’m back to work tomorrow and the forecast doesn’t look promising for cycle commuting with warnings for ice so it had to be today. After waiting for the snow to stop I set off to Northwood onto Whixall as far as Alkington where I turned to cross the canal back to Hollinswood, Coton, Waterloo, Poolhead, Horton then home. Lots of water about and the snow soon disappeared despite the temperature only being 1 degree. 17.1 miles making a total of 5010 miles for the year. Not many people out in the cold.


----------



## gbb (28 Dec 2020)

Another short ride just to ee how the Nene is doing ?.
I think its the second worst in our 40 years here, many pathways and fields I ride are completely flooded out
















3rd short ride in 5 days, good going for me


----------



## Mburton1993 (29 Dec 2020)

After two days of inactivity and a phenomenal amount of chocolate this felt necessary.


----------



## gbb (29 Dec 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/ABoanAQGz_M

Uploaded video of yesterday ride and the state of the Nene. This is all Northants water coming through I should think


----------



## C R (29 Dec 2020)

Looks like a bit of water. Is that boat moored there or was it dragged by the flood.


----------



## gbb (29 Dec 2020)

C R said:


> Looks like a bit of water. Is that boat moored there or was it dragged by the flood.


I think it's been moored there although that's not a normal mooring point. That area is normally just a dead end pool with the excess water going through the 'lock' at a steady rate back into the Nene. The little footbridge, water is normally trickling through and back into the river further up, never seen it hammering thro like that, its overwhelmed all the land to the right.


----------



## ianbarton (29 Dec 2020)

The weather improved after the Boxing Day storm, so I decided to venture out. A 43km trip via Whitchurch and Wrenbury. Whitchurch is in Shropshire, so the cafes are open at the moment. The high street was almost deserted. I dropped in at Costa for a sausage sandwich, large Americano and a slice of cake. I decided not to climb the hill up to the telecoms mast at Wirswall, but continued on a lower level route to Wrenbury. The roads weren't too badly flooded, which surprised me given the amount of rain in the last couple of days. 

The council have finally got round to try yet again and fix the big flood shown in the photo. It's normally much, much bigger, but there are still several giant potholes hidden under the water. In the latest attempt at fixing the flood they put a CCTV camera down the drain and decided that it was partially blocked in the field. However, they refused an offer from the local farmer to dig down to the drain if they could tell him exactly where it was blocked, so they could fix it. The council has been making various failed attempts to fix this flood for about five years despite locals who know exactly where all the drains are trying to help.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Dec 2020)

another day bites the dust 
Couple of inches of the white stuff just got dumped on us


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Dec 2020)

Day dawned white, so on went the spiked tyres (PITA job that) and out to play. 

Turns out cycling across a semi frozen peat bog is hard work. Whouda thunk?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2020)

Snow all around so I planned to stay on the larger roads. It seemed that the roads were OK even the little ones. So when I got down to Corse I took to a new bit of tarmac to have a look at Corse Church at a dead end. I didn't hang about for long as the temperature was a bit low. So I turned for home. As I neared my aim I had sleet then snow falling all around. Miserably last 10 miles. Thankfully I made it back in one piece. 36 smiles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Snow all around so I planned to stay on the larger roads. It seemed that the roads were OK even the little ones. So when I got down to Corse I took to a new bit of tarmac to have a look at Corse Church at a dead end. I didn't hang about for long as the temperature was a bit low. So I turned for home. As I neared my aim I had sleet then snow falling all around. Miserably last 10 miles. Thankfully I made it back in one piece. 36 smiles


A Like for getting out!


----------



## cyberknight (29 Dec 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Snow all around so I planned to stay on the larger roads. It seemed that the roads were OK even the little ones. So when I got down to Corse I took to a new bit of tarmac to have a look at Corse Church at a dead end. I didn't hang about for long as the temperature was a bit low. So I turned for home. As I neared my aim I had sleet then snow falling all around. Miserably last 10 miles. Thankfully I made it back in one piece. 36 smiles


cars spinning out today on the hill i live on , melted now but a frost tonight


----------



## Jon George (29 Dec 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Day dawned white, so on went the spiked tyres (PITA job that) and out to play.
> 
> Turns out cycling across a semi frozen peat bog is hard work. Whouda thunk?
> 
> View attachment 565966


I love the pic! Inspirational!


----------



## Jon George (29 Dec 2020)

Another short ride - to test the replacement leg-warmers that arrived this afternoon. (Previous pair torn in recent accident.) It's the first time this winter that I could have done with more layers, but I enjoyed myself, nevertheless.
My heart went out to these folk working in the fields.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Dec 2020)

"Cold mate"? enquired a youngster outside Chester Cathedral.
Well, the contents of my water bottle were still almost a liquid.
"Bloody freezing", I answered slowly.
18 miles in total.... another 10 may have rendered me cryogenic, but good fun all the same.




Always had a soft spot for the modern bell tower next to the cathedral, the architect looked after both this one and York Minster in the 60s and designed some fine modern churches.




(The tower in the cathedral couldn't take the weight of the bells, so they had to be moved)
Usual route out into Wales and back, some right slippy bits on the canal tow path, but stayed upright at least.

One near the walls just south of Northgate.





So, that might be the final ride of 2020, what a year eh? Didn't see this lot coming when I was doing the same route 12 months ago, but who did? A safe and happy New Year one and all


----------



## m11g (29 Dec 2020)

Hi! What kind of tires do you have the bike in these pictures?

//M




footloose crow said:


> *22 December. The (Solar) New Year's Day Ride*
> 
> Living in a pagan part of Britain where Celtic beliefs lie just beneath the surface, today is the real first day of the year as the earth tilts back on its six month journey back to mid summer. Jan 1st is just a date.
> 
> ...


----------



## colly (29 Dec 2020)

Last ride of 2020. Collecting grandkids tomorrow and company on New Years Eve, so today was the last opportunity. I noticed last night that I had done just short of 2700 miles for the year, 2696, so for the sake of another 4 miles...............
3.15pm and I finally got up and out. Cold but not freezing the roads were free of the small amount of snow we had last night. They were wet though and as expected mucky.
So all familiar lanes while the light died and traffic was light, and apart from one close pass nothing to complain about.
Moortown, Slaid Hill, Stairfoot Lane. Blackhill Lane, Golden Acre Park, Adel, Weetwood, Headingley, Harehills and home.

Just under 18 miles and just over 1000ft of up. 

2714 miles for the year. Which by some standards is barely getting out of bed. For me it might be the most I have ever done in a year.  I never used to keep track of stuff like that, just got on and rode. Only with the advent of stuff like Garmin, which makes things easy, have I kept any kind of record.
I've said this before but 'next year' I should have a bit more time, maybe I will crack the 4000 mark.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/60810752


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Dec 2020)

Damn freezing - ice on drive this morning

managed to get out for a little ride just before dark - about 16 miles

I have to avoid my normal routes as the canal paths are basically just muddy puddles at the moment - I would be better of riding IN the canal!!!

seemed to be quite a few people with proper cameras and big camouflaged lens around the back of the airport - there may have been a rare feathered thing somewhere!


----------



## footloose crow (30 Dec 2020)

m11g said:


> Hi! What kind of tires do you have the bike in these pictures?
> 
> //M


Panaracer Gravel King 32mm - slick version, not SKs, run tubeless. Good for rough roads.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Dec 2020)

Cold again but brighter. I chose to stick to the bigger roads again today. There was ice at the side of the road in places. No church visits today just a leg turner for fresh air and a wee bit of watery sun. Corse and back 33 smiles which gets me across my target line for the year.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Dec 2020)

The day dawned sunny with a hard frost, so a MTB expedition it had to be. 

Beautiful mist over the fields as the sun rose:





After that, alas the weather didn't really play ball. Low cloud came over, temperatures rose and a bit of a mud and slushfest ensued. 

Undaunted, the cobbles of Beeston Brow were the harbinger of the main climb of the day, up the brickworks and thence offroad into Lyme Park. Just shy of the summit, the temperature dropped sufficient for frost to return, and the summit track to Bowstones was mainly hard frozen, with rime on the reeds:





Photos stop at this point, with thick fog and also soaking gloves after a couple of hours of hard labour, hands began to freeze. Happily, I had my heated gloves with me, a miracle solution.

Down through Lyme Park, busy but much less so than normal and then along the canal where everyone was so polite and helpful giving way it warmed my heart in this time of pestilence. 

Finally down to the plain and home, three and a half hours without a stop save for drinks and gates. A paltry 55k but who's counting?


----------



## geocycle (30 Dec 2020)

After a week of being confined indoors or out walking I decided to risk two wheels again. Found a sweet spot from lunch until 3:00 between the frost thawing and the freeze returning. Just about 15 miles on the Thorn with its big tyres and shy of the hills. Ice still solid on the frozen puddles of the bike path and where streams spilt across the roads. Otherwise roads were clear and the exercise welcome. That’s probably me done for the year.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Dec 2020)

A 14 miler along the local byways and lanes.






Met a few pals on Burwell Fen.






Heading home near dusk. Temperature just above freezing to remind my hands I need better gloves. 
Two barn owls and a calling little owl added bonuses.

just need a few inches of snow now so I can use my ice tyres I bought about 7 years ago and only used once!


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2020)

*The eight days of Christmas ,The festive 500*
For those who dont use Strava each year Rapha runs a Strava challenge to cycle 500km in between Christmas Eve to New year's Eve ,this is my tail of my years festive 500.
*Christmas Eve *
working so my normal cycle commute of 8.2 miles became 21 miles in ,15 miles home and a steady start . Not to bad weather wise but mostly done in the dark
*Christmas Day *
Out early-ish . Out to Cossington to find my route blocked by floods so rerouted on to some quieter roads and started to come across ice on the road where there was standing water . Headed back home with just 24 miles done so behind target .
*Boxing Day *
Freed from a family commitment due to covid rules I had more time today . Headed out on a 50 mile loop . Out to Market Bosworth and Austry radio tower and home 51 miles in the bag . Done in fairly nice conditions quite enjoyable that one
*Dec 27th *
Out to Quorn to meet @tallliman at 10.30 for a decent ride together . Avoiding the floods we headed out up the Wreake valley and up Saxileby hill ,East leake and out to Gotham and back through Normanton on Soar to Stanford where we parted company . Home with 63 miles in the bag and I'm on target . Best ride of the challenge by far ,The weather forecast is looking iffy from now on
*Dec 28th *
A good frost saw me leave later at 11.00 sticking to busy ice free roads . Out to Quorn ,Barrow up Paudy lane to Burton on the Wolds back to Barrow and home 34 miles in the bag
*Dec 29th *
Back working , Out the door at 5.15 not much frost managed to rack up 18 miles to work by the time I got there it was starting to show headed home could be interesting . Thankfully by the time work was done the snow had thawed so managed 16 miles home ,hanging in there
*Dec 30th*
Another work day . Awoke to a proper frost sat thinking shall I cycle ? .Gave it a go headed straight to work and with loops of the village I racked up 14 miles so behind where I want to be . Commute home was bitterly cold but roads ice free so managed 18 miles coming home so still in the game .
*Dec 31st *
The final day .Another proper frost so finally out the door at 10.30 . Again sticking to busier routes ,Anstey , Cossington ,Sileby ,Barrow up Paudy lane ,Burton on the Wolds back to Barrow then Quorn then followed by extended commuting route home to rack up 36 miles and the grand total of 502kms .
So the challenge was done at times I thought the weather would defeat me but somehow I kept racking up the miles . This is the forth time I've done the festive 500 and found this year by far the hardest
Happy new year everyone . May it be a tailwind for us all


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

hoping to get out for a ride this afternoon late, before dark. overheard the boss saying he was leaving at 1:30pm. my bike is on the car & my clothes are in the car. in the woods, the ground should be wet, with mud patches & possibly flooded areas. didn't pack the SCUBA suit so there are no intentions of going submarine


----------



## Jon George (31 Dec 2020)

Changing into my winter cycling clothes is a bit like preparing for an EVA aboard the ISS.
From bottom to top: Merino wool socks; winter cycling boots; over-shoes; bib-tights; thermal tights; Gore wind-beater leg warmers; cycling shorts with padding removed; short-sleeved base layer; long-sleeved compression layer; long-sleeved base layer; cycling jersey; wet/winter jacket; buff; cycling cap (peak turned up in cheeky-boy fashion.)

So I was a tad exhausted even before I went to Nacton to catch the light.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2020)

Yesterday's planned ride with @gavgav became a walk due to the icy conditions then today I wasn't expecting the chance to get in any more than a short utility ride, however I unexpectedly found myself at leisure so got the ice tyres on quick and headed out. I stuck with one of my regular routes (Cross Houses, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover and back).

I headed over Lyth Hill to take a quieter route and found the studs going silent after the first junction I turned into. There were a few people up at the first car park for their perambulation and I see that the drainage has been sorted at the top so there was no flood to wade through - a much quicker response than on previous occasions.

The roads have been very wet so there was plenty of ice on the ones that hadn't been gritted. Dropping down through Little Lyth the road was particularly treacherous where the slope is steep and a stream of water had been running down it. I knew that with it having been so wet until recently that wouldn't be the only example. After Condover a walker that I passed warned me to be careful.

Between Berrington and Cross Houses I was following the tracks of another cyclist but that turned out to be the only sign that anyone else was brave (daft) enough to be out on two wheels. I took the short stretch along the A458 which was fairly quiet then turned off towards Cound and more icy lanes. The flag flying today is still the one saying "Merry Christmas".

The climb to Harnage had a few bits of frozen run-off and even the studded tyres lost traction on the one bit. I think I'll run lower tyre pressures next time.

The road through Cound Moor had mostly thawed and the one between Acton Burnell and Longnor gets gritted so these weren't a problem and the lane to Ryton was the last bit with any significant ice on. I decided to retrace my steps over Lyth Hill but by this time the ice on the steep bit had mostly gone slushy.

26 miles at 11.5 mph average and a nice way to finish off 2020.





This didn't come out as hoped due to looking towards the sun. Lots of snow still up on the hills.





Looking to the Wrekin from near Harnage.





Just a little bit of snow lingering at low level.





Still one or two floods that have to be waded through. This one at Acton Burnell.





Another view of the snowcapped mountains of Shropshire from near the Longnor crossroads.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Dec 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's planned ride with @gavgav became a walk due to the icy conditions then today I wasn't expecting the chance to get in any more than a short utility ride, however I unexpectedly found myself at leisure so got the ice tyres on quick and headed out. I stuck with one of my regular routes (Cross Houses, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover and back).
> 
> I headed over Lyth Hill to take a quieter route and found the studs going silent after the first junction I turned into. There were a few people up at the first car park for their perambulation and I see that the drainage has been sorted at the top so there was no flood to wade through - a much quicker response than on previous occasions.
> 
> ...



Fantastic pic of the Wrekin. Britain's own mt Fuji!

I think I could just about get there and back in day in Midsummer... the OS map shows a track to the summit- any idea if its cyclable on a road bike?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Fantastic pic of the Wrekin. Britain's own mt Fuji!



I'll tell my Japanese wife that, see what she says...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll tell my Japanese wife that, see what she says...



Telford, the Shizuoka of the West Midlands...


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Telford, the Shizuoka of the West Midlands...



I know both cities and um... no. 

I'm not going to be drawn on which better, although you can leave Shizuoka more quickly.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Dec 2020)

I lived in Mishima and Fuji wasn't that far.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know both cities and um... no.
> 
> I'm not going to be drawn on which better, although you can leave Shizuoka more quickly.



Whereas you'll never leave the Royston Vasey of the West Midlands...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Fantastic pic of the Wrekin. Britain's own mt Fuji!
> 
> I think I could just about get there and back in day in Midsummer... the OS map shows a track to the summit- any idea if its cyclable on a road bike?


You might struggle on a roadbike as it's quite a rough track. Pretty steep too so would be quite a challenge.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Dec 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You might struggle on a roadbike as it's quite a rough track. Pretty steep too so would be quite a challenge.



Ah well. Just a thought. Nice to have an objective for a ride


----------



## RoubaixCube (31 Dec 2020)

I almost didnt make it home today. An uber driver pulled out in front of me while i was in a descent at over 20mph. I didnt expect him to pull out but he did and stopped full out across the bus lane i was tearing my way down on and by the time he noticed me there was just a slither of a gap for me to pass through.

I was 5 seconds from flying across his bonnet or slamming directly on it as i went over the handlebars. I had already unclipped my left foot out of instinct just incase i needed it to slow myself down or stabilize myself and it probably would have done more bad then good because my rear tyre spun out from underneath me as i tried to slow down.

skidding across the tarmac with a foot on the ground trying to steady myself almost wiped myself out but i managed to regain control.

I honestly thought i was a goner.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2020)

A beautifully sunny morning here, but bitterly cold - still sub zero at 11am when I finally decided to get out and head into town for supplies, with a quick stop of at mum's to return an empty tuppaware container. Although the round trip could have been done in around 6 miles, my route took 3 times as far, using the Bootzipper and as many off road bits as sensibly possible (avoiding a couple of narrow bits with the numbers of walkers out today).

Out, over the rail line and heading off road in completely the wrong direction to the far side of Trimley St. Martin, then on road up to Candlet Track off, on, off and than back on road eventually ending up on Cliff Road overlooking the North Sea and then mums. Returned the container, only to be given it back 5 minutes later filled with the remains of a chocolate log that they couldn't finish 🍽. A couple of shopping stops in town - not taking the most direct route between them again - and finally homewards over the A14 for the bridleway down to the docks and back up again into Trimley.

The worst problem was not knowing whether the various muddy looking rough sections ahead were frozen solid or slippery mud as it didn't seem to matter whether they were in the shade or the sun and I reeally could have done with a cap to keep the sun out of my eyes as there was plenty of it!


----------



## a.twiddler (1 Jan 2021)

The last ride of 2020, on my steel tourer. I had hoped to change the BB on my Linear Recumbent this pm and go for a twirl but alas, it was more complicated than anticipated and it's still in bits. Still, it's always a pleasure to go out on the Revolution Country Explorer.

Out to collect medication from Boots -essential trip, 1st day of Tier 4 lockdown. The pavement behind the house was quite slippery with some thin slushy stuff on the road but generally OK.

Turned Left on Swanlow Lane, through the lights to A54 roundabout, then right down the long downhill to town centre traffic lights. Turned right into Dene drive, then into the precinct at the taxi stand. Not so many people about today. Back on the same route though used the pavement up the hill as very few walkers about. A little slippery in places but not so bad going uphill. Left on to Swanlow Lane. There are a few traffic islands on Swanlow Lane, presumably designed to discourage overtaking with the many small junctions along here. Nevertheless a motorist passed me then continued on the wrong side of one of these islands before cutting back in to the correct side. Maybe poor observation, as the car behind him passed me with plenty of room to spare and returned to his side of the island without causing any alarm. He beeped several times at the other driver, while I sailed unconcernedly on.
Back through the lights on Swanlow lane then home to my back gate. About 5-6 miles, the last ride of 2020. A pleasantly bright, frosty, if chilly day.

Happy New Year!


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jan 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> I honestly thought i was a goner.


oh man, welcome back to 2021. you've got a 2nd chance at life. congratulations, near death experiences are nothing to dismiss. don't ask me how I know


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jan 2021)

crushed my nemesis hill last night, (a long, steep, poor traction climb in the woods featuring a cpl out of the saddle, high torque sections) not once, not twice but even a 3rd time after dark

since last Spring I've been trying it, attempting to get to the top w/o stopping to settle my breathing at the top. on more than a few attempts, I didn't even make it to the top w/o stopping. either due to chain suck, poor technique or lack of breath or strength

at the top is an excercise station for the nearby firefighter academy, where one can do pushups on pipes mounted at various heights. part of my ongoing goal was to ride to the top, do the pushups, then remount the bike & keep going. I always felt good when I could do it (just once)

was hoping for just 1 good ride up it w/o stopping or strained breathing. miraculously I did 3 it times. twice back-to-back, then again after changing my hat & to a helmet w/ a light. I rationalized the desire to hit it again & again with: "when you feel it, you go for it"

I've read & experienced myself, some days aren't your best & that's not a time to worry, but rather continue knowing that some day, out of nowhere, you'll have your best day. I remember when I was running, some days, I had legs I didn't recognize. like they weren't my own. cherish the good days

partucularly pleased beacuse a friend, last week? had a heart attack after she had a bad ride on her peloton. she's OK, got some new stents, just like her Mom, some time ago. but after hearing her story, I started feeling like I was having angina symptoms, or corona heart symptoms. well, to heck with that feculence. I crushed the nemesis hill 3 times! tried to tell Wifey & friends last night but the acheivement didn't get any traction. blame it on NY's eve

maybe my new challenege will now be "hill repeats"?


----------



## Old jon (1 Jan 2021)

The forecast was correct as to temperature. And there was some blue sky visible, which always cheers me, it seemed like a good day for a ride on the fixed.

So off I pedalled, with the idea of riding along the towpath on the Leeds and Liverpool canal, maybe as far as Saltaire, and returning by road. Well, the forecast temperature had not cleared the ice on the towpath. I carefully pushed the bike up the icy rise at Spring Gardens Lock and found thirty more yards of the stuff on the level. Message understood, roads might just be easier so I left the towpath at Viaduct Road.

Ride on, up to Headingley. The lack of traffic reminded me what day it was and the rising road warmed me up very nicely. Which helped me to decide on a slightly longer route than just a spin around the suburbs. So, more uphill to Lawnswood, and just follow the A660 through Bramhope to the Dyneley Arms. Which rather oddly had lights on downstairs. But, predictably, I turned right and rode down Pool Bank, with caution, and once through the village turned left onto the A659. Yup, munch a banana at the maypole again. Some things rarely alter.

And the return journey is also familiar. Leeds Road back to the other view of the Dyneley Arms and through Bramhope again. Just as on the outward journey there was very light rainfall here, which stayed with me most of the way back. The roads were still extremely quiet, even in Headingley. A right turn here, down the hill to Kirkstall and the decision to ride the road into the town centre, just for a change.

Head out of there to home, ride a bit further than usual into Hunslet. And at my door I had just over thirty miles showing on the garthing, which also told me that 1444 feet of uphill, wrong word, rising road, had been achieved. First smile of the year for that, glad I took the bike out.

And the pictures, freshly made today


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jan 2021)

Old jon said:


> The forecast was correct as to temperature. And there was some blue sky visible, which always cheers me, it seemed like a good day for a ride on the fixed.
> 
> So off I pedalled, with the idea of riding along the towpath on the Leeds and Liverpool canal, maybe as far as Saltaire, and returning by road. Well, the forecast temperature had not cleared the ice on the towpath. I carefully pushed the bike up the icy rise at Spring Gardens Lock and found thirty more yards of the stuff on the level. Message understood, roads might just be easier so I left the towpath at Viaduct Road.
> 
> ...


That's good going sir!
I am having trouble making a cup of coffee, let alone going out on the bike.
Hope there are not too many sore heads out there, ouch


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jan 2021)

Outdoor thermometer reached the dizzying heights of 3.7 today, a combination of digits only approached recently with a negative symbol in front, so the ebike back on a shopping trip and it was noticeable that some road verges were still icy in places. Went the steep way and was slightly worried at the sight of an "Ice" sign at the foot of the ninety degree bend onto a steep climb of a north facing hillside but it was ice free. Further on initially missed an intended cycle route around the cricket ground as the sign had vanished. 

Destination was a quite M&S Simply Food, for some free food thanks to gift vouchers; for once the bike had a companion for company at the Sheffield stands. Obviously a lot of others had the same idea for winter comfort food and I picked up the last Cumberland Pie  Also discovered they are now doing their own versions of nakd bars; peanut butter, raspberry and almond, and of course cocoa and orange but being M&S with hazelnuts as well

Back on a less hilly route and suddenly the sound of the lock falling off; the grub screw holding the mounting part on the lock had developed a pretty circular Allen key hole in it and I had replaced it with an normal bolt which prevented the lock fitting properly in the bike part of the mount - now to order a new grub screw 

Just 8.12 new years miles.


----------



## colly (1 Jan 2021)

The first day of a new year, and it seemed a shame to not christen it with the first ride of the new year.
I left it until late on until about 3pm before I ventured out. No reason other than I had other things to do but finally I was clear and I got out. Cold and damp but it was quite bright and not wanting to out for too long It was all local again.
Across Soldier's Field and onto Moortown where I opted to go straight on and take the, ring road around to Weetwood where it was a right hand up Weetwood Lane to Adel Church. From there it was down and over Adel Dam and up and a loop around Blackhill Lane and the back of Golden Acre Park. Which by the way was heaving even though it was getting dark. The car park being full cars were parked all along King Lane. 
After that it was back past Blackhill Lane and then around Eccup Reservoir and it was Alwoodley lane, Slaid Hill Shadwell lane to Moortown and back home.

19.5 miles and 1160 ft. Not too far and not too much effort. About right for an after Christmas spin.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/60921579


----------



## footloose crow (1 Jan 2021)

*1 Jan Ice, ice baby.....*

I managed to not go out for the whole of the Rapha 500 week. Brilliant bit of swerving and dodging, blaming the weather and.....anything else. Filled with self disgust today, I broke the ice on the drive and made myself go out. There was more disgust at home - I could feel the waves of disapproval like Atlantic rollers from Madame Crow. If I came back with (another) broken bone I would be divorced.






The initial lanes looked fine to me, maybe a little wet where streams ran across. It shows how much I know. I watched pedestrians slip and fall in the distance as I descended a slope. Brake? Don't brake? Put a foot down? 

Too long thinking and with a wobble from the back wheel I have shot across the glistening patch of ice and now the tyres bite into the grit layer running down the middle of the road and steady me. This is going to be a slow ride. More ice follows wherever waterlogged fields drain onto the road and trees and banks create deep, cold shade. 

The Wahoo says it is plus one degree, so it isn't freezing but it feels cold cycling at 20k an hour and my hands have dis-associated themselves and refuse to obey instructions. I hate being swaddled in so many clothes too. 

The bigger lanes are better and less icy and as long as I am cautious going downhill and keep the speed down I seem to be able to crunch through the lines of crushed snow left from yesterdays storm. It hasn't snowed here for years. The roads are quiet as a result - or is it hangovers? "Will there be snow in Cornwall this Christmas time......" warbles through my head. Bob Geldof would be unimpressed. 

Perranporth beach is busy though with surfers and walkers and families and probably Tier 4 refugees. The pasty shop is offering a bargain box of ten pasties for a tempting price. "Take them home with you" says the poster in the window. The Cornish press wants the 'foreigners' to return home and social media is carrying (untrue) stories about how our only hospital is over run by people from beyond the Tamar (or 'furriners'). It isn't. 






It is even colder on the north coast than it was in Truro despite the proximity of the relatively warmer Atlantic a few hundred metres away. I expected to be removing layers by now but instead are zipping them up. 





_Cornish snow! I should sell it on eBay. Could be another ten years before we see it again. _

The roads home have been gritted and my speed can rise finally. By the last hill I have pumped warmth into my hands and have pulled down the zip on my top. It is a balmy three degrees now. 

42 km and 600 odd metres of ascent. I have gone metric. It is the only New Year resolution that has lasted beyond 18 hours.


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jan 2021)

As it seemed to be very slightly warmer this morning and there didn’t look like there was much ice about I decided to try a ride. What had been bright sunshine turned to rain as I was leaving which wasn’t part of the plan, I carried on hoping it would stop. Set off towards the Moatshed but turning the opposite way to Whixall, Paddolgreen, Ryebank, Horton onto the Ellesmere road to Loppington taking the second turning to English Frankton and onto Colemere. The car park at Colemere was packed with people parked across one of the entrance/ exits why anyone would want to paddle through all that mud with lots of other people is a mystery. I carried on to Lyneal up the bank to Newton and back onto the Ellesmere road to Welshampton, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, back to Lyneal, Loppington and home. The roads were a mixture of icy patches and floods and the sun did reappear briefly, still cold though. 27.19 miles and back to wet and muddy.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> As it seemed to be very slightly warmer this morning and there didn’t look like there was much ice about I decided to try a ride. What had been bright sunshine turned to rain as I was leaving which wasn’t part of the plan, I carried on hoping it would stop. Set off towards the Moatshed but turning the opposite way to Whixall, Paddolgreen, Ryebank, Horton onto the Ellesmere road to Loppington taking the second turning to English Frankton and onto Colemere. The car park at Colemere was packed with people parked across one of the entrance/ exits why anyone would want to paddle through all that mud with lots of other people is a mystery. I carried on to Lyneal up the bank to Newton and back onto the Ellesmere road to Welshampton, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, back to Lyneal, Loppington and home. The roads were a mixture of icy patches and floods and the sun did reappear briefly, still cold though. 27.19 miles and back to wet and muddy.
> View attachment 566767


As a fully fledged half centurion 27.19 miles !!!! ,Less than 4 to a metric half


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> As a fully fledged half centurion 27.19 miles !!!! ,Less than 4 to a metric half


It was cold and wet 😊


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2021)

Just a few miles yesterday for utility purposes but it was nice to get out and rack up the first miles of the New Year. The ice tyres were still on the bike but not needed, however I think I'll leave them on for a bit as it looks like being chilly for the next week. Got rained on during the ride back.

5.9 miles at 11.4 mph average.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Jan 2021)

As the weather doesn’t look like it’s getting warmer any time soon and the roads looked dry and frost free I thought I would get January’s half century ride done. I got ready and went to get the bike from the shed and found lots of ice , went to check the lane outside the house which was also covered in ice. Some neighbours were walking past and told me that their car was in the ditch up the lane having skidded on the ice so I walked the dogs instead. There had been a shower of rain which had frozen as it hit the road.
The sun came out so had another go after lunch when it had cleared.
Set off to Loppington, Nonely, Myddle down Lower Road to Merrington, Old Woods, Eyton, past the schools into Baschurch, over the crossroads to Weston Lullingfields, Bagley, Lee where I had another puncture. Stopped in the gateway to Ellesmere College to sort it, then it started to snow. According to Garmin it was 2 degrees- it was not ideal weather for changing inner tubes! A nice farmer did stop and ask if I was ok. I got it sorted ( another big thorn) and set back off into the snow to Ellesmere, up Swan Hill to Coptiviney, Welshampton where I eventually got the feeling back in my hands after taking my gloves off to sort the tyre, and stuck to the main road through Northwood and home. I have decided that Gatorskin tyres are better in snow and ice than puncture resistance! 34.15 miles mostly in the sun.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> As the weather doesn’t look like it’s getting warmer any time soon and the roads looked dry and frost free I thought I would get January’s half century ride done. I got ready and went to get the bike from the shed and found lots of ice , went to check the lane outside the house which was also covered in ice. Some neighbours were walking past and told me that their car was in the ditch up the lane having skidded on the ice so I walked the dogs instead. There had been a shower of rain which had frozen as it hit the road.
> The sun came out so had another go after lunch when it had cleared.
> Set off to Loppington, Nonely, Myddle down Lower Road to Merrington, Old Woods, Eyton, past the schools into Baschurch, over the crossroads to Weston Lullingfields, Bagley, Lee where I had another puncture. Stopped in the gateway to Ellesmere College to sort it, then it started to snow. According to Garmin it was 2 degrees- it was not ideal weather for changing inner tubes! A nice farmer did stop and ask if I was ok. I got it sorted ( another big thorn) and set back off into the snow to Ellesmere, up Swan Hill to Coptiviney, Welshampton where I eventually got the feeling back in my hands after taking my gloves off to sort the tyre, and stuck to the main road through Northwood and home. I have decided that Gatorskin tyres are better in snow and ice than puncture resistance! 34.15 miles mostly in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 566989


That's a better distance


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Jan 2021)

13 rider said:


> That's a better distance


Not sure that’s quite what I was thinking while changing an inner tube in the freezing cold and snow just as it was starting to get dark 😂. The rest was good though.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jan 2021)

well done all for getting out , just a turbo sesh for me today as we had about 4 inches of snow dumped on us last night although its mainly melted still plenty of patches about and mrs ck at work today so a steady interval sesh it was.


----------



## Jon George (3 Jan 2021)

One of the upsides to cycling in this weather, is coming home to a boiler that has switched off, finding the temperature has dropped to 16 C, and thinking: mmm, toasty!
The other is the opportunity to take photographs that sum me up: Suffolk, cycling and a scampful nature.


----------



## KingswayRider (3 Jan 2021)

No ice this morning, so definitely had to get a ride in, as I wanted to try out my new handlebar - I've gone from a 42cm to a 38cm, hopefully resolving my sore shoulders post ride. Now, where to go for a solo spin? High ground is snow covered, low ground flooded & wind from the north, so easier to go out in that direction. I knew the flood levels had dropped at Maisemore & The Mythe, but that some roads were still flooded.
Set off north & even passing through Maisemore, there was snow on the roadside & the minor roads were snow & slush. I opted to stay on the main road & following a spell where it snowed, endured the headwind slog passing through Corse (it is one of those stretches that can somehow be windy even on a calm day...which today wasn't). A brief foray onto a minor road to pass through Forthampton...reasonably ok, so thought I'd take another lane to Longdon...promptly binned & u-turned.
Main road to Longdon, through Upton on Severn & another minor road through Ripple. All seemed good, so took the road to Naunton & Strensham...which turned out to be a very slow low cadence effort, to avoid sliding off the road. A car in the ditch told me all I needed to know, so picked my way through cautiously & turned back towards the A38 once I reached Strensham. A few little drama's, even keeping the speed down, but got safely back to the main road & made my way across The Mythe & into Tewkesbury. I decided to stay safe & keep to main roads, especially as the weather & Tier 4 were keeping the roads quiet. I pressed on through Ashchurch to the Teddington roundabout & turned back for home, before meandering my way across Bishops Cleeve, Cheltenham & Gloucester.
71.13 miles, with 755m of up, at an average of 16.1mph


----------



## geocycle (3 Jan 2021)

Still too much ice here for two wheels. Would have been possible after lunch but decided on a morning walk instead. Nice views of the Lakes. Still no miles this year and a cold working week ahead. Might extend lunchtime tomorrow...


----------



## gavgav (3 Jan 2021)

I woke to find yesterday evenings snow had melted away and no obvious sign of ice, so after I’d done my on call shift for work, I headed out at midday to get my January Half Century Challenge ride in. I decided to keep to lower ground, as I knew there would still be snow down in the South of the county and roads that I knew, mostly, would have been gritted. It was blooming cold, but I’d layered up well.

Began by heading out through Betton Abbots, Berrington, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Withington and Walcot. Only real point to note was that they’ve cleared the drain blockage and so the flood has gone, just as you’re leaving Upton Magna.

Pause at Walcot





I had the Northerly wind behind me for a while now, through Charlton, onto the old A5 for a very short stint, then onto Uppington, Eaton Constantine and down to Cressage. Easily, for a change, crossed the A458 and then began the long climb up Shore Lane, where there was little bit of ice here and there, to be wary of, before traversing Cound Moor. I was passed, a little impatiently by a white van, who was making deliveries, they stopped ahead of me to make one......

I then turned onto the road to Evenwood, passed again by the van, more politely this time, before I climbed up and then descended to Acton Burnell. Had one flood to contend with, along there and a couple that had just about rescinded enough to cycle down the middle of the road and avoid them.

The road to Pitchford was into the wind and it certainly felt very cold, hard work as well on what is mostly downhill. At Cantlop I took the lane down to Condover, passed again by the same van, then encountered him again in the village, before I took the road to Ryton and he passed me again, stopped to make a delivery, so I passed him and he then passed me just before I turned off at Gonsal. Thankfully that was the last we saw of each other!!

Still some snow on the Stretton Hills and a dark sky










I crossed the A49, then went up Pump Lane, where I saw 6 people walking out of Stapleton. Very rarely see anyone up that lane. I called in at Dad’s for half an hour and then set back out into the, now bitterly cold, wind to Annscroft, Hook a Gate and Meole. After really quiet roads, that main road was very busy and a couple of really fast close passes were not appreciated.

Final section was through Meole Village and home with 35.74 miles on the clock, at 11.9 mph avg


----------



## Saluki (3 Jan 2021)

Nice 21 mile mixed surface ride for me today. Some road, some gravelly bits, some mud and some slightly worrying puddles. Not fast, not clean, not bothered. It was fun.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jan 2021)

First ride of 2021, a test ride on the finished-some-time-ago Madison Revell mixte. Just 10.61 miles, but got to start somewhere...
Barring some initial tweaks as detailed in the resto thread, it was a good ride. It's light, comfortable, and the gearing is good. Actuall, the gearing is as it was, with the addition of some higher gears. The gear controls worked perfectly, a real bonus on the FD, using a n STI indexed Rapidfire on a plain ol' Suntour shifter. Absolutely no problem.
Climbing was hard, due to me being unfit and heavy and not really feeling 100%, but would have been fine if I was.
Big Humpert handgrips were comfy, and although using a pure road saddle, backside did not complain, although it was hardly a long ride.
Weather: very cold. Toes just now coming back to life, even the ski gloves didn't stop the nip completely. Wind OK, but towards the end it was starting to gust a bit. 
So, a good start on what seems to be a nice bike. And mudguards! I'd forgotten how nice it is not to get filthy on a ride. Bonus!
Stats:


----------



## ianbarton (4 Jan 2021)

Yesterday was my first ride since Boxing Day. When I took the dog out in the morning the ground was partly frozen, so I delayed starting until the afternoon. My usual 25 mile loop through Market Drayton and Ightfield. The ice on the road had turned to water, the only obstacle was half a mile of hedge cuttings. Luckily the tyres escaped without picking up any thorns.






Moreton Say. Home of Clive of India.





Audlem Church.




Market Drayton looking a bit damp.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Jan 2021)

Still cold. Some ice on puddles and small lumps of snow but the lanes are safe. So just a standard White Rabbit loop with the usual deviations when floods at Upton are about. Fortunately Longdon Marsh road was clear of water although lots of flooding on the marsh. 36 smiles opens the batting for 2021


----------



## Littgull (4 Jan 2021)

A delayed first ride of 2021 due to snow and ice arriving on Saturday. It's still hanging about on the moors, fields, minor roads and tracks so I stuck entirely to gritted major roads and had a very enjoyable 50 miler.
My route was Littleborough, Rochdale, Bury, Bolton, Bradshaw, Hawkshaw, Ramsbottom, Greenmount, Bury, Whitefield, Prestwich, Rhodes, Bowlee, Heywood, Rochdale, High Crompton, Newhey, Littleborough.

Here are a few pics...

The main road between Bradshaw and Ramsbottom





Icy minor road, (as can be seen from the car tyre tracks). I avoided this!





Frozen lake at Heaton Park, Manchester


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Jan 2021)

Just enough time for a short ride today, the ice has mostly gone but there was a freezing cold wind. I set off to Whixall soon finding another hedge cutter who was covering the lane in big chunks of hedge so easily avoided as I carried on as far as Hollinswood where I turned over the canal and onto Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, across to Alkington, Tilstock back to Whixall, Coton, Paddolgreen, Foxholes finding the guinea fowl had escaped the bird lockdown and were in the middle of the lane, they scattered in all directions as I passed and carried on back to Northwood then home. Lots of people out walking again and lots of horse riders. 22 miles and didn’t have to splash through any floods.


----------



## colly (5 Jan 2021)

Lockdown. Pah ! 
Before the world collapses (again) I thought a jaunt out would be in order. Out just after 11am into a cold, bright breezy day. Cold, but not freezing, and so the roads for the most part were free of the dreaded frozen water. 
I thoroughly cleaned my usual ride the other day and rather than get it all messy again I hopped on the fixed wheel instead. It was a good choice seeing as I was headed east into the flat badlands beyond Garforth. 
I made my way via Garforth out to Micklefield and thence to Sherburn-in-Elmete. The roads out this way tend to be long and rather straight and the flat landscape offers no shelter from wind in any direction. Head down I pressed on to Cawood thankful for sunglasses, a woolly hat and a neck warmer. Left In Cawood just before the swing bridge and after passing the well used cake stop of Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen I found Ullskelf and eventually made it to Towton. I was into the wind on the way out and, so it seemed to me, I was on the way back. Towton led onto Lotherton which in turn took me to Garforth again. Crossgates and home.

38.6 miles and a not so flat 1550ft of up.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61089799


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jan 2021)

Strange this ice, frozen solid still on road verges that face southerly orientations. Suddenly realised at lunchtime that I had better shift out a bit more on a trip into the office to pick up some papers. Further on managed, thanks to a wheelie bin being shifted, to get past two vehicles that had sought to alter each others bodywork. A miniscule 3.6 sunny miles.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Jan 2021)

Another cold day. Within a few hundred yards of starting snow began to fall. It wasn't settling thankfully and soon stopped. Another run around the White Rabbit loop with flood avoidance at Upton. Hopefully things will warm up soon and I can vary my route a bit more. 36 smiles


----------



## ianbarton (6 Jan 2021)

My second ride of the year. Slight breeze and very cold. I should have put an extra layer on! I went via my roundabout route through Willaston and Ightfield to Whitchurch, where I picked up some flea and wormer treatment for the dog. Sainsbury's was very quiet, so I popped in to buy a sandwich and some lemon flavoured sweet bar thingy. I took the shorter route towards Wrenbury and stopped at the bench by the church to eat my sandwich and cereal bar.





Ted the eight month old kitten failing to get onto the window because he can't jump quite high enough yet. Luckily he didn't land in the water trough!




Parked on the bench at Wrenbury Church.





Wrenbury Church.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2021)

I got out this morning to brave the sunny but frosty weather on a variation of one of my regular loops (Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Berrington and back through Condover).

Getting the bike ready should have been easy since the ice tyres are already on it but a frozen padlock slowed things up slightly. I headed over Lyth Hill and despite the studs took it quite carefully on the steep and icy descent to Little Lyth. The road to Condover was better with the mud on the road having been freeze-dried, which I hoped would mean a fairly clean bike at the end.

The road to Ryton put paid to that idea as it was wet and was also into the sun so a bit of glare off the road had to be put up with. The lane to Longnor started off dry but where water had been standing or had run off the fields it was pretty icy. From Longnor to Acton Burnell gets salted so this was fine. I caught and overtook another cyclist at the foot of the climb to Frodesley which is good going with the winter tyres on. There was more ice through Cound Moor and Harnage

Dropping into Cound a passing walker warned me there was ice ahead (no, really?) and I couldn't tell what the flag in the village was this time as it had wrapped round and frozen to the flag pole. All I know is that it was primarily red.

After Cound the roads were drier up to the A458 and the lane to Berrington, mixed on the way back to Condover and thawing in the sun as I retraced my steps over Lyth Hill. An extra little detour to Lower Pulley rounded the mileage up a bit.

Just three other cyclists seen today (for some reason ). Plenty of folk out walking though.

26.5 miles at 11.9 mph average. Not terribly quick thanks to the Marathon Winters but they do a good job of keeping the bike upright.





The view to the Wrekin from Lyth Hill with some remnants of the overnight fog lingering.





From the same spot, looking towards the Stretton Hills.





At the turning for Ryton.





Pausing at this spot between Acton Burnell and Cound Moor the road didn't seem particularly icy until I stepped on it.





A view to the Wrekin again from Harnage.





Berrington.


----------



## gavgav (7 Jan 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I got out this morning to brave the sunny but frosty weather on a variation of one of my regular loops (Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Berrington and back through Condover).
> 
> Getting the bike ready should have been easy since the ice tyres are already on it but a frozen padlock slowed things up slightly. I headed over Lyth Hill and despite the studs took it quite carefully on the steep and icy descent to Little Lyth. The road to Condover was better with the mud on the road having been freeze-dried, which I hoped would mean a fairly clean bike at the end.
> 
> ...


 Brave!! Awesome photos though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2021)

gavgav said:


> *Brave!!* Awesome photos though.


Didn't feel like that once I'd done a few miles - the studded tyres really are that good. I did take it carefully where there were frozen streams acoss the road and when cornering or on steep hills nevertheless.


----------



## footloose crow (7 Jan 2021)

*7 Jan.  Reasons to be cheerful Part 1*

1. The sun is out and melting the frost in places.







2. Blue skies always make my heart sing.
3. The air is like champagne this morning. Full of ice crystals glittering in the light, cold, invigorating.
4. The lanes have dried up without rain for ten days. and there are significantly fewer iced up lines of slipperiness.
5. I didn't need to clean the bike at the end of the ride.
6. I didn't break anything.
7. There is much less traffic.
8. I didn't get any close passes.
9. I didn't fall down this hole.






10. I found out my new bike is finally built and will be with me on Monday. The frame was stuck in a container at Felixstowe and after that there was a shortage of parts. The Shimano container was stuck somewhere too apparently.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2021)

This afternoon's ride was a trundle over to the next town on the Bakfiets to do some shopping.

With a 30kg bike it is always a relief when the shops are higher than I am...


----------



## ianbarton (8 Jan 2021)

I had to take my pickup truck to Market Drayton for its MOT test. There was a skittering of wet snow, but my local lane looked lear except for some patches in the middle of the road. I decided to put the bike in the back of the truck and cycle back home after I had dropped it off. There were a few flurries of very wet snow on the way there, but nothing to worry about. Once I had dropped the truck off I set off on the bike. I thought the route back through Norton in Hales and Audlem might be snowy because there is quite a lot of ground above 150 metres. The route via Longslow and Ightfield was lower and less likely to have icy/snowy roads.

Of course, I chose the stupid option and set off towards Norton in Hales. The road was OK until I got into Norton in Hales when it started to snow. The climb out was OK except for some compacted patches of slush where tractors had dragged snow from the side of the road. Things were going well until I encountered a hedge cutter on one of the steeper sections. I stopped and waited for him to pull into a layby. Setting off was a real comedy. I was on some wet compacted slush and when I tried to get going the rear wheel spun and I stayed stationary. I got going by sitting down hard on the saddle which restored enough traction to get moving. The long downhill section towards Audlem had some frozen slushy patches. I slowed right down, but avoided using the brakes once on the frozen slush. This strategy worked and I got back to the main road without falling off.

The final pull up Heywood Lane towards home went OK. Most of the sides of the road were clear with only a couple of short frozen compacted slushy bits. I got home feeling very cold, wet and covered in mud.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Jan 2021)

getting a bit fed up of cycling through snow and frosty lanes


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Jan 2021)

Grey, grizzly and cold day. With sub zero temperatures in the night I stuck to the gritted roads. But it seemed things had warmed enough that when I spotted that the floods at Upton had receded I took the opportunity to loop around by Brotheridge Green on ungritted but safe tarmac. 34 smiles


----------



## gbb (9 Jan 2021)

Just an hours meandering around locally, revisiting the River Nene, all my old route is open across fields but very very muddy where water was stood.
Lots of bird life out there, quite a few people taking in the lovely sun. One guy ushered his dog to one side as I approached, I looked across and gave thanks....hang on...I know you . Turned out to be a contractor who was a regular at an old employer of mine. Nice chat for 5 mins them off again
A lovely relaxed way to spend an hour in the sun. Hosed bike down when I got home, filthy.


----------



## Jon George (9 Jan 2021)

Another pootle to Levington and back. (I wear so many layers I feel like I'm puff pasty.)
You have to take your photo opportunities when you get them. I heard the sound of hooves, turned from taking a landscape, found the lady had no objection to her photo being taken, so I give to you: Suffolk in Winter: The Ship, a horse, a rider.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Jan 2021)

Not really a day for even the ebike


----------



## derrick (9 Jan 2021)

Just a little one today. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1xlt5jeoK0


----------



## colly (9 Jan 2021)

A Saturday in the new Lockdown and I was out this aft. To be honest.............it seems just like any other Saturday.
The first Lockdown was a different kettle of fish. Roads, footpaths, even playing fields and parks looked like humanity had croaked en mass. This afternoon you really wouldn't know.
So local lanes and familiar lumps and bumps which I took steadily because although the main roads had been gritted there were still patches of slushy snow all over the place. It felt cold as well, the sort of damp cold which hangs about just over freezing.

Altogether it was 20.4 miles and about 1100 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61236899


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jan 2021)

derrick said:


> Just a little one today.
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1xlt5jeoK0



Very brave...


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jan 2021)

Looking a tad warmer next couple of days, time to put some miles in 
Some terrific frosty photos from the brave CC'ers on this thread... hope you have all thawed out


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jan 2021)

23.5 miles around my local loop today , hard going all the way around as it was reading -1 c for most of the ride so i wasn't setting any records but at least i got out there 
Gears were not indexing perfectly as i had changed from the turbo wheel and hadnt got the barrel adjuster spot on, stopped 3 times but it still isnt perfect as one gear seems not want to index right compared to all the others .


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jan 2021)

Since becoming a dog owner again I’ve not had much opportunity to ride .
a window opened today.... so a ride around the Warren was in order. Just short of 10 miles, cold but beautiful.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4593207965


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Jan 2021)

Got out this afternoon for a bit - just about 20 miles - mostly OK just tracks were icy in places but broken up so not a problem

did discover that using the rear brake while going round a corner was 'exciting' - wheel locked with minimal braking, then decides a sideways vector was better than following the front wheel
Quite pleased I caught it without even putting my foot down!
only to be expected with road type hybrid tyres - no grip on slippy roads!


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Jan 2021)

After some very cold commuting rides this week it was good to see some sun today. The roads looked clear of ice so I started off to Horton, Loppington, thinking the usual mud should have dried up I took the lane through Commonwood to find lots of mud, onto Nonely, Myddle, Burlton, English Frankton, Lyneal turning onto the lane round Colemere which was busy with walkers again by the mere itself, into Lyneal, Northwood and home. Still cold at 3 degrees especially in the woods but it was a lovely sunny day to be out. 22.6 miles.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2021)

After the rain, wind, cloud & cold weather of this week's commuting, there was no way I was going to pass up a ride in the sunshine, so I biked up to the local Next in Martlesham to pick up some items delivered to the store. Obviously I took the long route via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne & Waldingfield to get there and then the long route home via Kesgrave, Warren Heath & Bucklesham to make it a 2nd 50km ride of the year.

Very little wind and, as can be seen from @Jon George 's picture on the previous page from just a few miles south of where I was, it was a beautiful afternoon. Unfortunately, with the shop only being open for collections/returns from one door, I hadn't anticipated the length of the queue and how long it took to get sorted. This meant that the sun was setting as I set off for home and the temperature quickly dropped so that by the time I got home I could hardly feel my toes and really wished that I'd worn thermals under the leggings.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Jan 2021)

A short 10 miles this morning with Mrs SnG, who despite the -0 degrees temperature really enjoyed the morning.
She turbocharged part of the return journey to give me a raised heart rate... 😀 so a not bad start to the year for use, 2 rides over successive Sundays seems to indicate a good year for cycling.

I have a plan for a longer, 50k cycle in the next 2 weeks, up onto the downs, and a wide loop back, but would like the temperature to get close to 10 degrees for this as I’m definitely beginning to feel the cold.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jan 2021)

had a dumb fall yesterday. really minor but really stupid on my part. didn't pay enough attention at one point. was on dry pavement but due to the cold their was a berm of ice left behind by a snow plow. I rode into it parallel to it. the result was similar to a boat going parallel to a wave instead of directly toward & over it

the rest of the ride had lots of snow & ice sprinkled about the other frozen mud & dry pine needles

a cpl saw me go down & asked if I was OK, which was nice of them. thanked them & told them "I wasn't looking where I was going" I suppose one must do that eh?

cycling pants will need mending (but my separate fleece liners remained intact)





minor damage





harmless soft pine needles





I suppose it's time for the MTB to join the hybrid w/ studs. 2 years ago I put them on too soon, so I joked that last year I would wait for a fall to put them on. & that's exactly what happened. this year too





no one fishing today





the WTB Riddlers are quite good for my purposes. I fell last year on glare ice, but I had no intention of riding over any. a thin layer of crusty snow is just harmless fun





lot's of ice mixed in w/ the gravel. no slipping, sliding or falling (just on the dry pavement!)





this one came down a month ago. looks like someone is working on it





new trees down, busy beaver!






View: https://youtu.be/nTI3Mohh0Lw

all-in-all, a good cpl hours out in the cold. even did my nemesis hill, twice back to back, complete w/ the pushups at the firefighter academy station


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2021)

Decided to stay local today .Checking out a local loop to possiblely enable me to do loops and clock up some bigger miles . Planned a route keeping me away from civilization as possible . Anstey skirted round the edge of Cropston . Headed out around the back off Bradgate park which was busy with people driving there for their exercise . In to the empty countryside up Charley rd went left at the crossroads up to Copt Oak and down through Markfield and Newtown Linford which was again busy as it's the main entrance to Bradgate park and home ,16.3 miles done at 16.1mph so just over an hour but it's was an hard effort due to the 1160ft of upness with no big climbs just constant up and down . Could I do this loop 8 times to complete an imperial ton while staying local ?. Physical probably mentally not sure


----------



## geocycle (10 Jan 2021)

Out for a steady 30 miles today around the local area. Went over Hutton Roof and around Farleton Fell. after a week of ice the weather had changed to drizzle which in my book is a big improvement. Just a few sections where mud on the roads was still frozen. Stopped for a flask and last of the Christmas cake, relieved not to see blue lights everywhere when the flask came out! Picture is of the fell from a bridge over the northern reaches of Lancaster canal.


----------



## Donger (10 Jan 2021)

I finally dragged myself out for my first ride of the year today. My mojo had been strangely lacking to the point where I'd missed a couple of really good opportunities since the big thaw in this part of Gloucestershire. I hadn't been out since before Christmas, so my tyres needed pumping up a bit. About a minute down the road I realised that my rear brake was hardly doing anything, so I took it steady and hit the front brake early before any and all corners and down slopes. Minor adjustments just wouldn't do it, so I have a job for tomorrow.

The lanes were full of walkers today, just as they were during Lockdown 1. Quite a few cyclists were out too, including Gordon from the cycling club, who I came across a couple of times. It took me about 20 mins to get all my layers on for this ride, and 10 more to tyre lever it all back off again afterwards. In between, I had a great 30 mile pootle down the lanes to Arlingham and Frampton and back. No photos, as they'd be exactly the same as half of my photos from last year! Great to get out there, though, and apart from slight saddle soreness at the end of the ride, it was as if I'd never taken a break over Christmas at all. I love it when the bike just feels like an extension of your body. A lovely invigorating ride. Mojo well and truly restored.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jan 2021)

Out for my first Lockdown 3 ride, keeping it to what my personal decision is, in regards to being somewhere near “local”, on a bike.

Headed out through Betton Abbots and caught up with a family of 4 out for a ride, going slower than me. But not a good road to be overtaking on, so I was content to keep my distance behind them. I went as far as King St crossroads and then down the lanes to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound.

Surpising amount of ice still about, mostly near the verges and so didn’t cause me any issues. Lots of people out walking on the lanes, which I’ve not seen since the first Lockdown, all pleasant and happy to be out.

From Cound I continued on to Evenwood, where the descent into the hamlet was dicey, with ice across the road, but steady as you go meant I made it through still upright.

Next was Acton Burnell and onto Frodesley, then Longnor, where I finally turned out of the biting and stronger than expected cold wind, on the muddy lane to Ryton. Waited an age to cross the A49, then called in at Dad’s for a chat, before heading home via Annscroft, Hook a Gate and Meole Brace.

24.04 miles at a wind slowed 11.2mph avg, but never more than about 7 or 8 miles from home.

Saw a few cyclists and more walkers, but sadly also loads of traffic about. When will people get the message?


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Jan 2021)

Another sunny morning with no frost overnight and another close to home route. Off to Whixall passing a few dog walking neighbours on the way, up to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank across to Alkington taking a particularly muddy lane to Tilstock, dodge the potholes and turn back to Whixall, Coton, Coton Wood, back onto the main road before turning to Prees, taking a lane which had the only floods of the ride both with a layer of ice. The first one was easy enough to get through, it was quite shallow and the ice was only thin, the second one was much deeper and the ice was thicker and didn’t break as easily and I unceremoniously ground to a stop! Managed to only get one wet foot and got past on the grass verge which with hindsight was probably the better option. Carried on back to the main road to Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton, Loppington, Lyneal, Northwood and home. Lots of cyclists out today. 32.4 miles and as the weather has warmed up a bit washed the mud off the bike.
Picture is supposed to be of the snow on the hills in the distance.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Jan 2021)

A miserable, dark, cold 10 miles before starting work this morning. Fat, slow and sweating under many layers.

It was wonderful!

First ride of the year after 10 days in self isolation after a household positive test (everyone well, one asymptomatic, no one else affected).


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Jan 2021)

Sunday's ride. I hadn't ventured out on Saturday as it was -8C at 9:00 and still cold at sundown. Sunday was a balmy 4C when I set out for a 34 mile loop. One proper climb over the Woll. As I ascended it became foggy, probably due to the snow in the surrounding fields rapidly cooling the air. The road has not been gritted or ploughed and towards the top became two strips of tarmac, no problems as they were continuous. 

Looking back the way I'd come -





The summit cattle grid -






Unfortunately the snow must have been deeper on the south side of the hill and the tarmac was a bit intermittent, which led to a rather sketchy and slow descent. 




33.5 miles @ 13.1 mph. 660m up.


----------



## Donger (11 Jan 2021)

Followed up yesterday's first ride of the year with another 22 mile pootle today. Took in every little detour dead end lane I could find. At the end of one of them I was glowered at by a driver and watched carefully from behind a twitching curtain by a resident. I turned around by a "No fishing. No shooting" sign, feeling as welcome as a cough in a lift.

My next detour was up a mile-long lane leading from the A38 to an equestrian centre positioned between a busy roundabout and a motorway junction, so I turned around again and retraced my route. Fascinating views of the goings on in the Danter's Funfare over-wintering site, where some of the rides were being serviced and tested out. Took another lane to Standish, exploring the bit between the A38 and the M5, before heading home via Whitminster, the canal bridge at Saul Junction and the banks of the Severn at Epney. For the second time in two days I heard the rat-a-tat-tat of an industrious little woodpecker between Epney and Longney. Not much other wildlife to be seen, but plenty of shotguns being discharged. A windier day than yesterday, but another enjoyable ride. I'm up and running now.


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jan 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/1McoXOsxVYg

I had a great encounter with a buzzard this morning. It got up off the verge just in front of me and flew along with me drafting it for a few yards.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jan 2021)

A tad warmer today but a goodly breeze blowing. The lanes helped on the way south by Redmarley and I got a bit of assistance along the Hams after Ashleworth heading homeward. Some good numbers of wildfowl on the floods. Hedgecutters out in force today and more riders around than normal for the time of year. 47 smiles


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jan 2021)

Arjimlad said:


> I had a great encounter with a buzzard this morning. It got up off the verge just in front of me and flew along with me drafting it for a few yards.


haha, great record!


----------



## itboffin (11 Jan 2021)

Cool but that was very small, youngling perhaps?


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jan 2021)

itboffin said:


> Cool but that was very small, youngling perhaps?


Quite possibly


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Jan 2021)

The roads have been pretty icy of late so I’ve been walking rather than cycling but a lovely day today for my first ride of 2021. Out on the Hewitt Chiltern at 1pm for a steady ride to Bishopthorpe on the outskirts of York. Two and a half weeks off the bike so really struggled for any pace. 28.5 miles with an average of 14.1 mph.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jan 2021)

Been really icy the last week and too much work to get out and about so did the usual airport loop- 13 very cold miles today. A few patches of ice here and there by the kerbs but the roads have been well gritted.

Only saw two others out today- all well wrapped up- my old CC buff was useful!


----------



## colly (12 Jan 2021)

Sunshine today and it called for a ride of sorts. 
Not too far and not to fast but it was good to be out anyway. All local roads.

20.5 miles and 1100 ft.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61360200


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jan 2021)

I took the chance to get out this morning while I could. A local loop taking me up Lyth Hill to Great Lyth, down to Annscroft, round the base of the hill to Stapleton and Ryton then round the loop to Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cantlop, Condover and a return pass of Lyth Hill via Little Lyth.

Overnight rain hadn't long cleared out of the way so it was a bit grey and gloomy at the start with a chilly wind. Fortunately that was at my back, making the first few miles fairly easy. There were people out exercising on the hill but not as many as I've seen lately - not sure if that's the weather or people afraid of getting fined. While looking at the view the sound of a dog shrieking started behind me and I wondered what on earth the trouble was; it turned out to be a springer spaniel getting _very _overexcited at the prospect of her walk.

Dropping down to Annscroft the road was quieter than of late and few vehicles passed me on the way to Stapleton. The ones there were were mostly delivery vans of varying politeness. I had a clear crossing of the A49 and mostly empty lanes to Ryton and Longnor where I turned back towards the wind and found my progress slowed a little. It stayed fairly quiet to Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. Pausing for a couple of tractor coming the other way there was also the first cyclist I'd seen this trip.

Climbing Lyth Hill for the second time a van came up behind but the misery of a driver wouldn't even look at me let alone thank me for pulling over to allow him past.

A couple more cyclists seen as I descended the hill and one more when I was practically home.

22.2 miles this trip at 12.6 mph average. Not surprised to see that the government still can't decide what local means, so I shall do similar rides to the first lockdown and not feel guilty about it.





Just the one snapshot this time from the top of Lyth Hill. Rather overcast as you see, it did brighten up a bit later on though.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jan 2021)

Met up with Doug for a socially distanced ride, after finishing working. A very cold evening, but not much wind and dry at least.

We set off from the estate entrance and out onto the very busy A458, where we almost saw a big collision. 2 cars hurtled past us and the one in front then broke very late for the Betton turn, with the one behind almost slamming into the back of him, hand leaning on horn. Moron’s.

We then took the Betton road, ourselves, before branching off onto the lanes to Berrington and Cross Houses. Another short section on the heaving A458, before the nice descent to Atcham, more busy roads to Berwick Wharf and Upton Magna.

Thankfully the road to Uffington was finally a quiet one and we then joined the old canal path to Pimley, seeing 3 mountain bikers heading, presumably, to Haughmond Hill for a blast.

We then joined the estate roads, alongside Sundorne Rd, before using the cycle paths down to Reabrook and Meole Brace, where we parted ways. Still loads of traffic about on the town roads

15.73 miles and nice to escape the 4 walls, for a short while.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jan 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> Since becoming a dog owner again I’ve not had much opportunity to ride .
> a window opened today.... so a ride around the Warren was in order. Just short of 10 miles, cold but beautiful.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/4593207965
> ...


Lovely photos, is that the Great Mew Stone over in the distance?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jan 2021)

Early rain seemed to be over by the time John B and I met up. Today's route was John's choice. We took to standard lanes through to Pendock then the lovely run by Hethelpit Cross to Blackwells End. We dodged across to Ashleworth for the run along the Hams. John jinked us differently by Welland Stone for the run back. I added a bit to Guarlford for some seeds from the nursery. All good and nice to see a friendly face this lockdown. 44 smiles


----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Jan 2021)

I managed to get a short 30 minute cycle in in my lunch (half) hour, part way along the Promenade for 6and a half miles, which although minimal, was great for my mental health, despite the gentle rain shower.
For those of you with a fitness watch, like Apple means I’ve closed my rings today, making the 4th day in a row that I have done this. The last time I managed to close rings for 4 d ays (actually this was 5 days) was in July 2019. 
Hopefully, this means a better start for me, and I can reflect back on an improving year of cycling as we get into the summer!


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> despite the gentle rain shower


I don't mind riding in light rain, but the temperature can affect that. if it's cold enough, being wet makes it feel even colder. we have rain predicted for Saturday so I'm hoping there will be just the right combo of precip & temps


----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Jan 2021)

@rockyroller yes, I agree, I knew it was going to happen, just got togged ready, and it was great. I would’ve gone a little farther or divert around the direct return route if I’d have had time, but working from home to me doesn’t mean taking advantage.
The afternoon work went really quickly, and being out on the bike is always better than being in!
I did consider buying a roller for using in the garage, but I wouldn’t enjoy it as much as moving.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jan 2021)

Today's rain cleared out of the way earlier than anticipated so I grabbed the chance of a ride this afternoon. Another fairly local loop starting off the same as yesterday (Great Lyth, Annscroft, Exford's Green, Stapleton) then climbing up to Pulverbatch before turning back towards Wrentnall, Oaks, Plealey, Arscott, back to Exford's Green then over Lyth Hill again via Hunger Hill and Little Lyth.

A little windier but less cold than yesterday and the roads were every bit as wet. Still not as many cars up at Lyth Hill as there have been lately but there seemed to be more people arriving on foot than I'd usually see which I think is good. I saw my first cyclist of the trip here too.

Dropping down to Annscroft the roads are still nice and quiet - I only got passed by a couple of vehicles this time on the way to Exford's Green. The lane to Stapleton has had the hedges cut today and was completely strewn with cuttings (something to note @gavgav). Checking the tyres at the end of it I found a thorn slap bang in the middle of the tread on the rear. I decided not to disturb it in the hope I'd get all the way round without losing too much air.

The lane to Pulverbatch was into the wind which made it a plod. There were more people walking along here than I expectedand all seemed quite friendly until the couple I met just after Church Pulverbatch. The lady gave me The Look followed by a slow head shake. Not really happy with that but it is the first time so far in the whole pandemic that I have met with disapproval for being out so I can live with that.

Reaching Pulverbatch and turning onto the main road I had a good tailwind which made for an enjoyable run to Wrentnall and an easy climb to Oaks where I encountered the second cyclist of the trip. I had the descent to Plealey to myself, except for a couple of walkers near the bottom of the hill, then decided to take the lane that cuts across to Arscott Hall and didn't see a soul along it.

Back on track heading for Exford's Green again the tailwind had picked up and I enjoyed a faster second run through, taking a left this time to head towards Hunger Hill. Although I turned back towards the wind on the way to Little Lyth the climb seemed a little less of a strain compared to yesterday. I didn't get bothered by traffic but it sounded like there was a drone buzzing somewhere round my head as I tackled the steepest bit. Watch out for the news report making an example of me soon.

20.6 miles today at 12mph average. I had the (very muddy ) back tyre off at the end of the ride and luckily the thorn hadn't got through. Worth checking I hadn't picked up any others while I was at it.

It doesn't feel right stopping for frivolous things like photos on these lockdown rides (especially after Pulverbatch) so I just grabbed a couple of snaps from Lyth Hill on the way there and the way back.





View from the top - still overcast but a nicer day than yesterday.





At the top of the climb from Little Lyth - ooh, look: sunshine!


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lovely photos, is that the Great Mew Stone over in the distance?


Yes. Round here they drop the Great.


----------



## ianbarton (14 Jan 2021)

Yesterday's ride on my now very well travelled Market Drayton, Ightfield loop. Mostly sunny, but some very wet and muddy roads. It's raining again this morning, there is a big flood outside our gate and the stream through the wood has burst its banks, so probably back to the turbo trainer for a couple of days.






Tractor kindly pulled into the gate so I could get past. Luckily no punctures!




The first of several floods. Luckily none of them were too deep.




Refuelling at Sainsbury Local in Market Drayton.




A well behaved motorist giving me plenty of room on the single track Heywood Lane.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jan 2021)

Today didn't go the way I expected. The forecast was for rain all day but early on it had stopped and looked like it was going to stay dry so I thought I'd grab the chance and get a short ride in. Fetched bike out and; oh drat, the back tyre is pancake flat. Looks like I'm not getting out after all.

The puncture turned out to be a split tube rather than me having missed a thorn as I'd suspected. Very disappointing and I can only think that I must have pinched it when refitting - It was fine when I put the bike away. While the tyre was off I thought I'd get a job out of the way that I'd been planning to do fairly soon and swap these well worn wheels with the practically new ones that the ice tyres are on. That turned into an unexpectedly arduous fettling session and it wasn't until I was finished that I noticed the small bulge on the front Marathon. On close inspection I'm pretty sure it's just a cosmetic defect...... but to be safe took the tyres off _again _and swapped front to back.

Following a bite of lunch and three hours after I'd initially intended, I got out heading over Lyth Hill to do the shorter version of my Acton Burnell loop. Relatively quiet on the hill and this time I think it _is _the weather putting people off. There were a handful of folk walking or running on the way to Condover then I didn't see a soul outside a motor vehicle until I'd got most of the way round the loop near Ryton.

With the weather having held off all through the morning I hoped I'd be lucky and it would remain dry a little longer, but it wasn't to be. There was occasional drizzle most of the trip and proper rain showers started from about Longnor. I'd also turned back into the wind at the same time which was brisk and the kind of seeping cold that gets through layers. Returning over Lyth Hill wasn't enticing this time so I took the shorter and flatter way back along the main road.

Not what I'd hoped for but a bit more distance added to the rather meagre 2021 tally. 18.4 miles at 12.9 mph average.

A couple of snapshots from near Longnor:


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A couple of snapshots from near Longnor:


leather Brooks in the rain? no cover? I can identify with best made plans ... not turning out as planned. but so long as other responsibilities aren't tugging at us, one might as well persevere. & viola, you were rewarded with a ride!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> leather Brooks in the rain? no cover? I can identify with best made plans ... not turning out as planned. but so long as other responsibilities aren't tugging at us, one might as well persevere. & viola, you were rewarded with a ride!


I've got Brooks saddles on the better bikes but this one is a cheaper lookalike from Spa Cycles which I don't mind if it gets wet. To be honest they'll all cope with a bit of rain - some treatment when they've dried out brings the looks back.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've got Brooks saddles on the better bikes but this one is a cheaper lookalike from Spa Cycles which I don't mind if it gets wet. To be honest they'll all cope with a bit of rain - some treatment when they've dried out brings the looks back.


got mine soaked one summer. I was traveling for a 1 week vacation, took a ferry w/ the bike on the car, sunny when we got on the boat, but pouring on the other side. by time we got to our house, it was done for






I played it safe the 1st day (not riding) & it seemed to dry thoroughly


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2021)

My bike has been attracting attention at work for the snow spikes that apparently are a bit revolutionary in this region, which allegedly has a Mediterranean climate and is known as the "German Tuscany" at least in the tourist information brochures, so they haven't heard of snow tyres. 

This morning it snowed, then over lunch time it snowed, and this afternoon, then this evening by way of variation it snowed a bit more. On leaving work I discovered that the unfenced road to my village was now an adventure in improvised navigation, especially as it was still snowing, and contrary to the German stereotype of efficiency and logic the road wanders all over the rather flat landscape because apparently it was really important for everyone to experience _that field just there_, and also because it is theoretically a traffic free route and thus only a couple of cars had ventured along it, so I had some tyre tracks for guidance and that was it.

The snow had drifted randomly between the trees in the forest, and drivers using the route as a convenient shortcut had skidded in the slush, (spraying snow for good measure) and the mess had since frozen solid in places. Winter tyres for bikes are a marvellous invention but when the front wheel finds an interesting groove in the ice it's going to follow, spikes or no.

The result was probably the slowest, most carefully executed and certainly ugliest cycle commute recorded in southern Germany, a form of forward motion that developed as ride, wobble, panic, dab, scoot along a bit; repeat.

Eventually this section ends at the edge of my village where the cars have broken down the snow a bit more, so I could accelerate a bit and trust the spikes to break through the snow and slush. The last couple of kilometres were merely a bit damp as opposed to white knuckle territory.

Well, if it was always a Mediterranean climate it'd be boring...


----------



## DCBassman (16 Jan 2021)

Edit: Yesterday! A slow 10-miler on the Scott. Was supposed to be on the Revell, but a snapped seat pin put paid to that idea...
Just a run out to Horrabridge and back. Plenty of walkers, some cyclists, traffic not really that much reduced.
Still quite muddy, the bike and I needed a good clean afterward!
Stats:




Not quite as cold as the last ride, extra layers helped.


----------



## Jon George (16 Jan 2021)

No-where near as dramatic as the ride @Andy in Germany 'enjoyed', but I went out today in conditions that I judged to be somewhere between 'Intrepid' and 'Stupid.' After about the fifteenth vehicle dumped a huge wave of slush on me (the snow had mutated to sleet), I paused to take a few photos and headed back.
Undressing at home, I discovered that the water/slush had penetrated several of my core layers and so, with the advances in waterproofs probably meaning I can solve that particular issue, I have decided that I'm going to use some un-spent birthday money on a new winter coat. Whether I will ever be able to discern the line between intrepidness and stupidity is question I doubt I'll ever answer ... 

Suffolk in Winter.


----------



## a.twiddler (16 Jan 2021)

More like my ride yesterday actually. 
Out on the Linear at 2:15 pm hoping to get back home before school emptying time. Mainly a test run for the bar end gear shifters and new B/B. All layered up with thermal underwear, woolly hat, hiking socks and ski gloves. It was cloudy and cold, but not as bitter as the previous few days.

Once more a crisis of confidence as I haven’t ridden this bike for nearly a month what with working on it, domestic things to sort out and ‘orrible weather. I visualised the chain falling off, gears crunching, stiff bottom bracket etc. 

Despite my qualms the unfamiliar gear levers worked easily, and despite the right hand one being non indexed it was smooth and easy. (It's a vintage Sun Tour Bar Con).The left hand one, a Sturmey Archer bar end shifter, worked as well as the trigger shifter it had replaced. Once launched, everything fell into place. 

What I couldn’t get used to though was the intensity of traffic. Compared to the first lockdown there were cars everywhere, and the amount of tyre noise made it hard to detect where they were all coming from, particularly on lift off from between parked cars.

Up our back lane, stopping to adjust mirrors, then left into Swanlow lane, straight on through the uphill traffic lights, along Swanlow Lane to the A54 roundabout, left down the long hill on Oakmere Road to the roundabout at the bottom, straight on then a sharp right onto the mixed use cycleway past the Cheshire Police HQ. Here I stopped for adjustments as there was a daydreamer with headphones dawdling all over the path ahead and a woman walking a dog so it gave them a chance to get clear too.

Just as I caught up again my phone bleeped so I stopped to answer it as I was expecting a call, then laboriously texted a reply with rapidly cooling digits once my gloves were off. I delude myself that I’m up with the tech now, innit.

By the time I’d sent it off the other path users had turned off somewhere so I had a clear if slow ride to where the path ends, and turned left up Littler Lane.

A bit muddy with a scattering of puddles and potholes, but quite rideable and with the advantage of no traffic. A surprising number of walkers about, two groups coming my way, one with a bristling spiky off white terrier type thing being held on a short lead. A bit further on a rather elegant woman with long blonde hair and a smart coat passed by on her own. She said hello and I replied. I wondered what she was doing walking up this muddy lane in her nice gear, still, she was probably wondering why I was riding about on_ that _thing.

Next a T junction with a slightly larger lane, Blakeden Lane, turned left, mostly downhill, muddy and wet, following a lot of foot traffic. Ten runners going the same way at 8 or 9 mph not socially distancing, followed by a dog walker so I kept well back until the road widened enough to pass. This didn’t happen until two more dog walkers had come the other way, then a white van came up from behind filling the lane so I slowed down into a field access on the left while he passed without me having to stop. The lane turned sharp left into Woodford Lane West and widened but was filled with a rank of minibuses down one side waiting for pupils from the Hebden Green Neuromuscular Centre. What I’d hoped was going to be a pleasant trundle down an empty lane had turned into a convoy following a rent-a-crowd. There were trucks and vans parked further along the lane but eventually there was enough social distance to pass everybody. I came up to a T junction, turned right through an estate and headed for home. Too many schoolkids about, too much attention, bad timing really.

So many cars! So many people! Don’t they know there’s a lockdown!

Certainly feeling a bit underpowered today, but the bike had performed as anticipated. Where have my recumbent legs gone? Distance a mere 4.7 miles though it felt a lot more. Max speed 17 mph, average 9.0 mph. Speed on the flat not so inspiring but I found the uphills easier, if slower, than expected. Must get out more and get the miles in, and avoid the people.

First ride (ridelet!) out on a bike this year and it’s the recumbent. Starting as I mean to go on, hopefully. Next time, there will be a better timed out of town route.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jan 2021)

Hurrah. It's almost balmy weather although the temps are still not in double figures. And the sun came out. That makes things seem even better. So off around the White Rabbit run with added in Hillend to see how the floods on the Marsh were doing. It's very marshy but the flooding has subsided. I called in at the Garden Centre at The Mythe to pick up some seeds I couldn't get the other day. All set for spring planting and growing when the time comes now. 36 smiles


----------



## philtalksbx (16 Jan 2021)

It's been a tough few months so it's really good to get a bike out of the shed and actually ride somewhere. A bit of fettling this morning and a ride out this afternoon, just like old times.

I lost November to Covid, December was a recovering washout and so far January has just been too cold or wet. I made a short 16k loop through Woodeaton and thought that was quite enough for the first time out. What I did notice was a total loss of condition on my part - having to go two or even three gears down from previously on a couple of the climbs. I'm sure it will come back but it was quite noticeable, and so was the slowest time ever on Strava for that loop. Onwards and upwards as they say.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2021)

During this lockdown I'm cutting back my mileage and staying local so today's ride was my standard hour loop ( well it took an hour when I started doing it ) . Waited for the rain to pass and out after lunch . Anstey ,Newtown Linford . Bradgate park was noticeably quieter than previous week's not sure if it's lockdown or the weather . Ulverscoft lane and onto the biggest climb of the loop of Polly Botts lane ,attacked the bottom half in the big ring which resulted in my legs exploding  so dropped down the gears and spun up the rest of the climb . Round the back of Markfield to Thornton dropped down to the reservoir and climbed back out to Markfield ,Newtown and home in a new fastest time if 48 mins 10 secs .13.9 miles at 17.4mph with 1000ft of upness . Despite setting a new record time I collected no Strava prs . Saw no other cyclists out which considering the weather was odd


----------



## gavgav (16 Jan 2021)

philtalksbx said:


> It's been a tough few months so it's really good to get a bike out of the shed and actually ride somewhere. A bit of fettling this morning and a ride out this afternoon, just like old times.
> 
> I lost November to Covid, December was a recovering washout and so far January has just been too cold or wet. I made a short 16k loop through Woodeaton and thought that was quite enough for the first time out. What I did notice was a total loss of condition on my part - having to go two or even three gears down from previously on a couple of the climbs. I'm sure it will come back but it was quite noticeable, and so was the slowest time ever on Strava for that loop. Onwards and upwards as they say.


Well done for getting out again


----------



## Gunk (16 Jan 2021)

It was a nice afternoon here, I had some time to myself so I just did my local circular route of about 13 miles. Took my newly acquired Van Nic, it was lovely, just wore jeans and trainers which seems to suit its laid back style although I seemed to overtake plenty of cyclists on the way in to town!

The route took me into town, out through Jericho and Summertown, through Godstow and Wytham and home, it’s a lovely route and next time I’ll extend it a bit further.

As well as fitting me like a glove, The previous owner set the bike up perfectly, the Dura ace shifters and Ultegra 6600 groupset with Eliptical chain rings all worked beautifully, and the gearing is perfect, the only fly in the ointment was the rock hard Selle Italia saddle I’ve fitted (now swapped over)


----------



## gavgav (16 Jan 2021)

The overnight rain had passed through and left brighter skies, with a spot of sunshine here and there, so I headed out after lunch, for a local loop that would take in dad’s as well. Felt quite a bit milder today and I probably over-layered slightly.

Began by looping through Sutton Farm and then out through Betton Abbots, to King St crossroads, where I turned into the stiff Westerly wind, which was my nemesis for about the next 7 or 8 miles. At Condover I almost had a calamity, as, after I’d come round the bend by the church, a chap was picking shopping bags out of his car and proceeded to turn and walk across the road, straight into my path ! I didn’t even have time to brake, literally having to swerve to avoid him. I told him to try looking next time......

Continued onto Dorrington, passing loads of people out for their daily walk and then crossed the quiet A49, before the long hard climb up through Netley, which was a really tough slog into the wind.

I paused at the junction I needed, to take a couple of shots towards the Wrekin and North Shropshire.










The lanes towards Wilderley were their usual muddy self, before I had the nice fast descent down to Stapleton, a lane which I haven’t used for 6 years, so Strava tells me, where does time go?!

Had a half hour chatting to dad, before setting back out through Exfords Green, Annscroft, Hook a Gate and Meole Village, to home. Witnessed a chap making a complete pigs ear of getting out of the way for an ambulance, at Meole Island, which ended up with him delaying it and mounting the kerb with a bang.......oh dear! Why do people go into panic mode when they hear sirens? Busier with traffic on the main road, again, but at least the lanes were fairly quiet today.

21.87 miles at 11.5mph avg and a surprise 1100ft of climbing. Still all done within about 7 miles of my house.


----------



## Ian H (16 Jan 2021)

I've been getting out regularly, alternating cycling and walking. Today was a short, fast ride on the fun bike, the weather being a bit kinder. 
A fraction under 40km in 1hr 37min and around 400m of climbing (flattish for round here).


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2021)

philtalksbx said:


> It's been a tough few months so it's really good to get a bike out of the shed and actually ride somewhere. A bit of fettling this morning and a ride out this afternoon, just like old times.
> 
> I lost November to Covid, December was a recovering washout and so far January has just been too cold or wet. I made a short 16k loop through Woodeaton and thought that was quite enough for the first time out. What I did notice was a total loss of condition on my part - having to go two or even three gears down from previously on a couple of the climbs. I'm sure it will come back but it was quite noticeable, and so was the slowest time ever on Strava for that loop. Onwards and upwards as they say.


Your back in the bike that's all that's matters ,fitness will come


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Jan 2021)

Another shorter local ride today and definitely warmer than it had been lately. Set off to Northwood turning across to Foxholes, Paddolgreen, Creamore into Wem where I followed a teenager in a hoodie riding a bike on the wrong side of the road into the traffic while playing on his phone! He did move back to the correct side briefly before veering back across, somehow no one hit him and I got past him to carry on to the railway crossing just in time for the barriers to come down which can mean a very long wait but luckily not today, carried on to Aston passing lots of walkers through to Barkers Green, the other side of Wem, Tilley, Myddle, Burlton, English Frankton, Lyneal , Northwood and home passing most of our village out walking on the lane back home. 24.49 miles.
Picture of 2 Shetland ponies in the sun.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jan 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> To be honest they'll all cope with a bit of rain - some treatment when they've dried out brings the looks back


jinxed myself. yesterday thought the rain was over & thought my body would shield my Brooks if there was a brief dying shower. but got off the bike to check out a waterfall when rain started again in earnest






contemplated keeping the cover on, but said nah, won't need it. famous last words. wiped it off w/ some paper towels I had w/ me & carried on for another cpl hours. the rain stopped after about 15 minutes & after the ~20 mile ride it didn't look bad






wound up being a nice quiet day on the trail


----------



## Mike_P (17 Jan 2021)

Mondays rain had washed the snow and ice away to allow the ebike a trip into town on Tuesday only for a further day of rain on Wednesday and the return of snow on Thursday to an even greater extent.
This morning the snow and ice looked to have melted sufficiently to permit use of the ebike for a 9 mile 685ft upwards Morrisons shopping trip - not exactly the easiest to gauge as residents (socially distanced) gang together to clear the road (I assume it counted as daily exercise) otherwise given its grades and curvature no one would get out in a vehicle, while the next road had been cleared by the bus company as N Yorks Council cannot be bothered to do it any longer and then a road presumably treated by them, not serving England biggest county very well yet again.
Decided to keep to the main roads so up the hill on the A61 Ripon Road only to spy standing traffic; initial route away from the A61 was fine other than one short street that was a case of weaving between the ice patches. Thereafter on main or other well used roads and there were a few other cyclists about.


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Jan 2021)

Just a short ride for me, as other things going on today.
5 miles, and passing this on the way, makes me glad to be an ex- Sarf London boy!


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2021)

Out to sunny Playford today - to make up for the slush-fest I struggled through yesterday.
Pausing to take a photograph, I said hello to a couple cycling past on their matching bikes. I was ignored. Oh, well, never mind, carry on, Jon.
I overtook them through the village. Ignored again.
As I begun climbing the rather steep (for Suffolk) hill out of Playford, I caught sight of his shadow as he approached. I accelerated. So did he. I accelerated some more. So did he. Once more into the beech, dear friends, I accelerated, but a few seconds later, I gave up before my heart did. He cycled past.
And ignored me.
As did she.
I glanced down at her bicycle.
It was an eBike ... 

Meanwhile, chapeau to the chap I saw on a vintage-looking penny-farthing! He looked like he was having fun.

Suffolk in Winter:


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jan 2021)

Set off this morning to get a longer ride in . Out the door at 0830 into to chilly but sunny conditions . Downhill from home turned towards Cropston at the island and I caught sight of 2 riders coming from Leicester . They soon caught me and past me the rider at the back was breathing hard they slowed slightly and soon I had caught them up and followed them at a good 2mts . They had slowed to a pace that was holding me up but fast enough to make passing difficult so I waited to the incline into Cropston accelerated and dropped them with ease . They were never seen again .Around the back of Bradgate park along the rolling road up past the golf course up to Beacon crossroads left here then right onto Charley rd left up the end and a steady climb up to Copt Oak the highest point of the loop and down it's mainly downhill to home ,Fast descent into Markfield then another fast decent into Newtown Linford and home which I went straight past and repeated the above 3 more times to clock up 64 miles and get a metric century on the board for 2021 . With 4500ft of upness it was a hilly ride and each loop seemed to get harder as the feet added up still managed 15.5mph was happy with the effort . Mentally the 4th loop was really tough as by now I knew what was coming . After yesterday ride were I didn't see another rider loads out today and dissapointly a few in groups of four or more


----------



## geocycle (17 Jan 2021)

A damp local 30 miles got me up Jubilee Tower, one of the longer climbs nearby. Total climbing of 780m. Great to get out and enjoy some of the moorland lanes again now the ice has gone. Curlews calling And buzzards soaring were the accompaniment. 





Although I miss riding to the Dales and lakes I am fortunate to have some great local rides, something to be thankful for.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jan 2021)

Out at 11am with David from our village. Much milder weather and most of the recent snow had melted away. Apart from a closed flooded road at Rhyther and legs not working very well it was a lovely spin out. 28.6 miles with an average of 15 mph.


----------



## colly (17 Jan 2021)

After the snow came the sun. Well sort of. It was above freezing this morning and a lot of the standing snow has melted, but not all of it. Across the footpaths where the sun doesn't hit the layer of crushed snow has frozen and is now covered with a slick of water. Lowest coefficient of friction of anything. So the ride this morning was spent mostly well away from walkers and runners using the edge of the carridgeway. I can't say I blame them.
I had to take it steady all round because of the amount of grit and gravel in the road, no punctures but a couple of slips at left hand corners where the gravel had built up on the inside of the bend. Could have been nasty, but wasn't.
So not too far and not too fast. The intention was to do more miles but once out and underway the prospect of more miles didn't seem so inviting.

14.1 miles and 1050 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61564143


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Jan 2021)

Having failed to get out yesterday, even though I could have, I made sure not to repeat the error today. A bit of a blast round my Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage loop should help to get me out of my lethargy so that's what I went for.

I chose the main road route out of the village which I've not done for a while and caught a nice gap in the traffic meaning I didn't have to stop at the junction. I was riding into a gentle headwind to start with which I knew would help a little later on.

Condover and Ryton were passed without much to report other than seeing a couple of cyclists. I could see from tracks in the muddy surface of the lane to Longnor that there had been quite a few cyclists out today. Reaching Longnor I picked up the tailwind I'd been looking forward to and after a slow start the speed picked up nicely on the quiet road to Frodesley and Acton Burnell where I took the turning to Cound Moor and Harnage. There wasn't much motor traffic along any of these lanes and in fact there were more people out walking, running or cycling.

The Union Jack was flying at Cound this time. After passing through the village I decided to vary the route by turning towards Pitchford, then at Cantlop I carried on down the hill, overCantlop Bridge and shortly after took the lane to Boreton which I haven't ridden for a while. Cound Brook is fast flowing at the ford so I took the footbridge then joined the road to Condover. With the wind being in a favourable direction for it I thought I'd head home via the main road which wasn't a bad choice this time. Although the A49 was quieter than usual I did still get a pass that was a bit closer than I'd like - ironically from a car with a cycle carrier on the back.

24.1 miles this time at a very respectable 13.7 mph average. Fairly quick for the knockabout bike, especially on winter ride. 12 cyclists seen in all which is the most I've seen for a few rides. Plenty more people walking but enough room for all to keep their distance.





Just the one snapshot today from the viewpoint at Ryton.


----------



## Donger (17 Jan 2021)

The Pubs With No Beer Tour: Nipped out with my buddy Simon ....




today to follow the West bank of the Severn to the outskirts of Tewkesbury and back, taking in our usual pub stops ... except of course none of them are open now due to lockdown. First came the Boat Inn at Ashleworth, where the Severn was pretty full ...




Then we headed off for the Yew Tree at Chaceley, passing the bird hides on the Hams on the way. There were still plenty of flooded meadows on the Hams, with large flocks of greylags and Canada geese taking off and flying overhead, making a cacophony as they did so. I also counted eleven swans in a field to my left.




The last pub detour was to the Lower Lode Inn near Forthampton.




In the above shot, you can see just how close to Tewkesbury we were, though it would have required a further 6 or 7 miles to get there by road. In the distance you can see the tip of Tewkesbury Abbey .... better seen in this shot:




We did a straight retrace on the way back, though cutting out the dead end detours to the first two pubs. More wildfowl watching on the way. It was like a trip to Slimbridge WWT but without an entrance fee.




With a short sharp climb up over the Woolridge on the way out and again on the return leg, Simon met his match. I could tell I'd put on a bit of weight over Christmas, but not enough to make me get off and walk. The weather stayed dry and stayed above 2 degrees, making this a great little 33 miler in my favourite conditions. The best bit of wildlife was the most unlikely of deer sightings in a bit of scrubland next to the Gloucester Western Bypass between the sewage works and the Covid testing station. That deer must have either crossed both the M5 and the A38 as well as the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal and quite a chunk of the city of Gloucester, or else swam across the Severn from the West. It never ceases to amaze me how they find their way to the most unlikely places .I hope it can find its way back.
Cheers,_ Donger._


----------



## Aravis (17 Jan 2021)

My first 2021 outing on the bike today. After a difficult end to last year I'm nowhere near fit enough to do 100 miles in anything resembling comfort, and perhaps it was time for a different sort of cycling year anyway.

I did a varied 32 miles, testing out a different way of leaving Gloucester, which had some nice parts after leaving the city, but the bit before needs perfecting!






There were lots of walkers and cyclists throughout, all seemingly friendly, happy to be outside on a reasonably fine day with no risk of slipping on ice, and as far as I could see behaving perfectly correctly. So altogether an uplifting experience. And I feel as though I've had a proper ride.


----------



## gavgav (17 Jan 2021)

Met up with my mate Paul, for the first time since mid November, for a ride. He’d been out of action since then, due to a badly dislocated toe from playing football!!

We met at the traffic lights and did a repeat, mostly, of the route that I did with Doug, earlier in the week, along the roads through Betton Abbots, Berrington, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna and Uffington.

We then found the old canal path very busy with walkers and cyclists, so were glad to get onto Sundorne Rd and then along the cycle paths to Meole, where we parted ways.

Paul got on ok and no effects from the toe, which was good. Nice to have a good chat to him and roads weren’t too bad, traffic about but all well behaved. Plenty of cyclists out today as well and all looked happy to be away from the four walls for a bit.

15.56 miles at 11.6mph avg.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2021)

First sight of sunshine since last Sunday, so out for a relaxed ride of two halves. 

The first part was a Tour de Felixstowe which showed the two different aspects of the area, with a bit added shopping and some free chocolate. Starting off by heading to the northerly part of Felixstowe - the old fishing hamlet of Felixstowe Ferry (now also home to the local sailing club)





From there I headed south, stopping off at Mum's for a quick cup of coffee & a catch up and leaving with some leftover chocolates from Christmas, then along the seafront & through town to the southerly part of Felixstowe Dock's public viewing area where the ships are the complete opposite of those at the Ferry




Another quick stop, this time at Lidl for some shopping, then home, put away the shopping, than back out for the second part of the ride into the countryside of Nacton, Levington, Bucklesham and Kirton




Quite breezy in the open areas, and some of the back roads still had some quite deep water after the recent wet weather, but it was just what I needed after a fairly heavy week at work.


----------



## colly (18 Jan 2021)

Early morning loops around the block. 
Oakwood Lane, Roundhay Road, Easterly Road. x10 It became zen like after about number 4. Boring as f**k too.

21.9 miles and just under 1900 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61612510


----------



## Old jon (18 Jan 2021)

At last, a ride out! Hasn’t the weather been orrible? Though it cannot have all the blame, bits of life have hindered pedalling as well. And it was raining this morning, but me and the Spa went off to explore some close to home loops.

And some new roadworks that have closed rather a lot of roads around here while I have not been looking. Adds to the fun. So even the usual trawl through Holbeck has changed, that bit of Jack Lane is closed. Follow the signs and see where they take me. Past the old library, but I wanted a video of that today and this approach is not the best. No matter, I will pass roughly this way again this morning.

Ride to Top Moor Side, after that turn right onto Elland Road, yup I am going past the football ground. And more roadworks. Turn left at the Ring Road and left again onto the A653 and the rise to Tommy Wass ( a pub). And oh dear, things then become complicated. I am riding suburban roads, even worse, South Leeds suburban roads. But there is a hill, Beeston Hill, which has three fairly steep ways up. Crow Nest Lane is one of them, and it deserves the name.

The library is more or less at the bottom of all this, so I passed it a couple more times on this morning’s little ride, and did the video. Rain on the lens here and there, and at the end the King’s Arms is seen. Very much tidier looking than it used to be, if the chance arises I will go back for a few drinks there. Twenty miles is enough for a grin, it was so good to be out, and the garthing said 1234 feet of going up. Pretty good.

Mind, I agree with @colly about the loops.



And the elevation trace, little lumps,


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Jan 2021)

25 miles in a loop around where I live so never more than 5, maybe 6, miles from home- 16mph wind from the west so that bit was a slog out of the valley. Lots of us lone 'oldies' out today!

It was good to blow the cobwebs away.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2021)

I seemed to be in demand to help with things today so didn't get out until mid afternoon with a forecast of rain due any time. Over Lyth Hill and a meander round the lanes seemed the best option as there were ways to cut it short if it did turn wet.

The car parks at Lyth Hill were more full today but fewer people walking along the lanes making me think that they were also planning round the weather. I dropped down through Great Lyth to Exford's Green then took the indirect route to Plealey, heading for Arscott Hall and the little lane that cuts back across. Unlike last time I saw two people along here  it must be rush hour.

From Plealey the climb up to Oaks was long and plodding. Nobody out walking on this lane but I was passed by a handful of vehicles before reaching Wrentnall. The main road to Longden Common was good with a long descent and a tailwind, then I turned onto Long Lane and got along it much quicker going in this direction. While writing this I realised I'd meant to turn off and take the lane that comes out on the Stapleton road but was enjoying scooting along at speed so much I completely forgot. I'll do it another time.

Retracing my steps through Exford's Green I got along quicker even though the wind direction wasn't particularly favourable, then at the crossroads took a right for Annscroft and climbed Lyth Hill again from that side.

A lumpy 17.5 miles at 11.6 mph average. Light rain started to fall as I was putting the bike away, so that was well timed.

No photos this time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Jan 2021)

Out into a rather cool draggy headwind. Roadworks at Birt's St began a theme. Another road closed at Tillers Green was followed by yet another at Rushall. I'd been allowed through so far but another road closed at Putley Green prompted me to take the Aylton loop for a change. Not been that way for an age. I bumped into Mark B at Munsley so we had a bit of a catch up. Then more roadworks just below Pegs Farm. That wind helped me northward to Longley Green but it was a slog back into it from Newland. 52 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Jan 2021)

I’m starting to get fed up with wet, muddy lanes covered in hedge cuttings now and it was a bit of an effort to drag myself out today. It was actually a nice morning but not much time to spare so just a short ride.
Set off towards Loppington with a slight detour into the village, over the crossroads to Brown Heath before turning up to Colemere which looked quieter today, more hedge cuttings on the lane past Newtonmere and had to duck to avoid some low flying pheasants coming out of the hedge, onto the Ellesmere road to Welshampton, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. 15.8 miles, not as many people about today despite it being a sunny morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2021)

The snow is melting...






This is handy as it helps when you can actually see the road. Considering the road is supposedly not for motorised vehicles, those look suspiciously like car tyre tracks...






On a more positive note, I'm riding to the apartment in daylight after work...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Jan 2021)

Based on the forecast I went out this morning while SWMBO was still in bed (lockdown has messed with her sleep patterns!!)

I'm kinda trying to avoid the normal canal paths due to having to pass people a close quarters and I fed up with the old airport route now there are so few planes taking off and landing
so I went up to Dream in St Helens (who made that and didn;t realise it looks like a k***????) and then back a weird way
got kinda lost but that is how I like to ride - ended up on a cycle path which ended up on a country road with some dog walkers on it - apparently it was in Rainhill
Ok I know where that is - but $deity knows how I ended up back in Cronton - but then it was an easy ride downhill back home

apparently it was mostly uphill on the way out

Ebikes are GREAT


annoying thing is that the mileage counters said 20 miles but Strava said 19.7something 
Huh
I'll call it 20


----------



## colly (20 Jan 2021)

A wet day was forecast. Sure enough it was wet out, but not so much as the weatherman suggested. It was damp underfoot and a few spots of rain here and there.
So out I went, and it was fine. Out through Cross Gates and Garforth, then on to Sherburn where the few drips of rain became more than just a few drips. Rather than press on to Cawood I turned for Taddy and skirted the town by going through Stutton. Fields either side of the road were sodden and the roadside ditches were full almost to overflowing. The rain had set in now and I was pleased I was headed in the direction of home.
Bramham came and went and by the time I had got to Thorner the wind and now heavy rain were taking their toll. My legs were cold and wet which is never a good feel but what bothered me more was that so were my hands. Climing up Sandhills out of Thorner every heave on the bars brought a wet, squelchy cold feel between my fingers. 
Pleased to get back home but also pleased I had managed a good ride despite the weather.

31.8 miles and 1000ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61689782


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Jan 2021)

A day off and a beautiful day in North Yorkshire so out on the Hewitt at 11am. A game of flood dodging today so a different route for me today which didn’t quite work out as planned as there must have been five feet of water near Birkin!
Fab ride out, just over 26 miles with an average of 14mph.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Jan 2021)

A cold but sunny 13 mile ride out with Mrs A_T, but not on the tandem today. Glad to get a mug of coffee as soon as we got in- just starting to ice over on the return leg.


----------



## iandg (22 Jan 2021)

A couple of laps of the Ae Forest blue trail - plus a little bit extra on a dead end path because I've never done it before and I had this "wonder what it's like up there?" urge. The excursion was cut short by forestry work but it wasn't really worth the effort anyway (except for the view over towards Mitchellslacks and the Lowther Hills on the return).















on the return)


----------



## gavgav (22 Jan 2021)

After a heavy overnight frost, I waited until lunchtime and then headed out to get a ride in before the forecast rain that was due to arrive at 4pm........Most routes were flooded and closed, around Shrewsbury, so I headed South.

It was a struggle into the wind, to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, on the busy main road, then onto Plealey, where I turned and began the long hard climb up to Oaks. The bottom junction was covered in, mud, sand, stones and general debris, which suggested the water had been running down the hill like a river, on Tuesday evening, when the storm came through.

I paused at the top and enjoyed the lovely views over South Shropshire. Still some snow left on the hills and verges where I’d paused, from the blizzard that had followed the rain.










The descent down to Stapleton Common was nice, with the wind behind me, speed only interrupted by slowing for 2 ladies walking, who eventually moved aside after the 4th ding of my bell, with an apology and startled look of shock on their faces!

I called in on Dad, for a catch up and had only been there for 15 minutes when it started to pour down outside. Only 2&1/2 hours earlier than the forecast! So it was a longer stop than I had intended, but it eventually dried up and the rain radar suggested a dry interlude, so I set back off again into the now bitterly cold air, that rain had really dropped the temperature.

Route home was via Gonsal, Condover, Betton Abbots and along the very busy road to my estate, probably carrying the traffic that can’t get through Shrewsbury town centre due to the severe Floods. I feel so sorry for the people who have only just recovered from a similar flood 12 months ago.

19.23 miles at 11.5 mph avg and bang on 1000ft of climbing.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jan 2021)

Nice sunny but cold weather. It had frozen in the night so I kept a wary eye out. There was ice in some spots but generally pretty safe. I headed over to Knightwick via Suckley. The Teme here had burst its banks. Luke B spotted me as he went past so pulled over for a chat. Nice catch up and some interesting news that Clive B is living nearby now. On over to Martley lead me to take the Wichenford Ockeridge loop. I headed for Camp Lane and took in the views alongside a Buzzard as I ate my sarnie. Down in the Teme Valley the river was within its banks but at Shelsey Beauchamp flooding prevented me getting across the bridge. So I retraced to cross at Stanford Bridge and take the lane back to the Newmill Bridge which I couldn't access before. Onward the crossing at Ham Bridge was fine with the river raging beneath. I took the flattish run back from Martley to find everything flooded at Bransford though the bridge was fine. It was obvious that my usual lane from The Fox would be very submerged so I diverted to get across to Bastonford and the run back. Nice outing but those hills feel hard. 57 smiles


----------



## Gunk (22 Jan 2021)

Just a short one this morning, I would have ventured further but there was far too much ice still around for me.

I took out my Shimpagnolo turbo bike for its first outing outside of the garage since I built it, and it was really good. Smooth, comfortable and shifted gears well. I'm really pleased with it, I'll be doing a few more miles on it when the weather improves.


----------



## colly (23 Jan 2021)

A 10.30am set off into a chilly overcast morning. The forecast promised a bit of sun late morning. They lied.
A little loop around the block and then it was off to parts West. Ilkley was the goal and I went via Shadwell, Bramhope, Otley Chevin, Menston and Burley in Wharefdale. Being into the wind all the way it was heavy going and I very nearly turned for home at Menston. I resisted the temptation and pressed on. In Ilkley I found The Wharfe high but well down from any kind of serious flooding. I turned east after crossing the river and at the footbridge about a half mile downstream I came across what looked like a rescue team with divers in and around the river. I didn't stop to see what was going on because there were already loads of rubber neckers hanging about getting in the way. If was anything serious it will be in the news.
Carrying on towards Askwith on Denton Road I crossed back over the river at Ben Rhydding and took the road to Otley. 
The sun was out at last and wouldn't you know it.............glaring in my face so much I could barely see. It didn't last very long. 
Eventually Otley hove into view and I used the bypass to go around the town and took the Leeds Road up out of the valley. Surprisingly, according to Strava, my time up it is the second fastest I have ever managed. More surprising because I was 30 miles into a ride on a cold day and I was definitely flagging, already wishing I had turned for home sooner.
Bramhope, Kings Lane around Eccup and home after another local loop.

45.7 miles and 2400 plus ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61803097


----------



## Ian H (23 Jan 2021)

A quick blast this afternoon. There were still occasional patches of ice here and there. 61k, 2hr 57min. I didn't stop, so no photos.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jan 2021)

Bit snowy on the tops...


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Jan 2021)

Due to a slight disaster on my way home from work on Wednesday night when the hanger for the rear derailleur snapped resulting in a 3 mile walk home in the pouring rain along dark country lanes my better bike is out of action 😢. Luckily I kept the previous bike as a back up and after I sorted the flat tyre that had from its last outing I set off on a short ride. Didn’t want to go too far from home as it kept snowing and there’s a lot of roads still flooded. 
Set off to Whixall and soon found that there was more snow than at home despite only having gone a couple of miles, mostly wet slushy snow so I carried on to Alkington turning down to cross the canal up to Fenns Bank, through a few big puddles back to Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen where there was a very big, deep puddle so turned back and took a different lane to Waterloo, Foxholes, Ryebank, Horton and back home. 19.49 miles in a mixture of snow showers and bright sunshine but cold.


----------



## Mburton1993 (23 Jan 2021)

Was quite nice.

When I got back home though after a while the front tyre was completely flat, grateful and confused that it waited till I got back to go down.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2021)

Mburton1993 said:


> Was quite nice.
> 
> When I got back home though after a while the front tyre was completely flat, grateful and confused that it waited till I got back to go down.
> 
> View attachment 570330


Clearly someone likes you.


----------



## Jon George (24 Jan 2021)

I have no idea what possessed me to do a shake-down ride today after adjusting my bike-fit on Patsy #2 The CX, but I figured the 35mm studded tyres with low pressure would be more than okay. But after a front wheel 'wobble' when I did a U-turn to say hello to a great mate of mine (and another slight skid on a country lane), prudence finally kicked in and I headed home.
About a mile from warmth, however, I was over-taken, at some considerable speed, by a roadie with tyres that looked about 25mm. I couldn't decide if he was being awesome, stupid or some weird combination of both.
Still, Suffolk in Winter.


----------



## colly (24 Jan 2021)

At a loose end this aft I thought I would nip out for a ridette.
Just a few boring loops around the block. 5 in all. It wasn't icey, it wasn't wet, it wasn't dark, but it felt like a bit of a slog from the moment I set off.  But hey..........5 loops so I can't grumble, and if it snows again I'll be more than pleased I made the effort.

11 miles and 950 ft of up. Fixed wheel.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/61857496


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jan 2021)

Just another loop of Felixstowe for a click & collect from Argos, followed by a trip to Ipswich & back via Levington, Nacton & Bucklesham for another click & collect from Halfords. Used this as a decent test ride for my Giant which I've just changed to a 1x setup. Thankfully it was only cold, grey & miserable with the overnight hard frost having melted, but I misread the clouds & rain radar and went out in full waterproofs which had to be removed part way due to overheating.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4674383518


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jan 2021)

Second ride on the mixte. Still impressed by how it goes. How it stops, however, is a very different story...
Too cold and too icy, so gave up at the north end of Gem Bridge.
Probably just as well the brakes are carp, too easy to skid on the shiny stuff.
New-style MMR stats:





So, suggestions for new brakes, please. Levers are fine. But plainly Weinmann 730s are not.

Edit: forgot to add that the heel strike problem from before has gone now I've swapped to the big Wellgo MTB pedals.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Jan 2021)

Cold but sunny. The lanes are frozen so I was confined to the gritted roads. I tried to use my usual dodge at Tunnel Hill but there was too much slippy stuff and the consequent road back to Welland was busy due to flooding on the Hanley Road. No worries tho' as I had a nice brisk outing in lovely wintery conditions. 34 smiles


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (25 Jan 2021)

Had a nice little 25 mile loop today.

Went up the A24 to Washington roundabout then off right and had a little mooch round St Botolphs church. From there it was back roads/tracks to Steyning then a meander down to Shoreham and home along the seafront.

It did a good job of blowing the cobwebs away 😊


----------



## a.twiddler (26 Jan 2021)

After several days of peering mournfully at the weather through the windows, doing all the household jobs that could be done, sorting out bike jobs and generally going stir crazy finally I gathered myself together to combine a prescription drop off with a parcel pick up before getting out into the wide blue yonder (well, grey yonder then). I was all thermalled up with many layers so despite the low temperature I was confident I’d be OK.

The Garden Chair emerged from the garage door expecting a fanfare of trumpets having got used to tiptoeing silently through the back gate. It was sadly disappointed this time. Everything was checked, I climbed on board, retracted the stand and powered up for take off. Basically, that meant I lifted my right foot off the floor, and put it on the pedal. Perhaps it sounds more impressive than it looks. It feels pretty good though. Push with right foot, sweep up left foot to pedal and bingo, you are airborne. It’s more of a leap of faith than on a conventional bike, as it’s not so quick and easy to put your feet down again if you lose your bottle. With the drive now rolling away below me, hoping not to come across any neighbours, as once stopped, I’ll never get away again. The recumbent effect. Out of the close, into the next bit of minor road, then onto a left junction on to Swanlow Lane

Up a slight hump then downhill to the bottom of a climb to our local uphill traffic lights. Green, green, still green, then red as I slow down on the uphill, going up the cycle lane on the left leading to the Advance Stop Line. Not much traffic but there is large SUV to my right with the left indicator on. I am in low gear now ahead of the SUV practically doing a LWB trackstand when the light goes green and the driver patiently lets me go ahead before turning left behind me. Unexpected politeness gives you a good feeling. Maybe the driver just wanted to look at the bike. So many drivers still just don't know that the ASL is for cyclists. I just need someone now to tell me that's not a bike....is it?

Straight on now to the A54, stopping at the lights, right round the big roundabout and downhill, where traffic moved aside to let me use the RH lane on the dual carriageway ready for the RH traffic light into the town centre. Errands completed, I headed to Weaver St with its steep downhill and speed humps. I hopped the (low) kerb and followed the pavement over the river, then on to the cycle route that runs alongside it. Unexpectedly muddy here, difficult to retain traction. Had to get off and push.





A bit further on it was back to tarmac. The path has a line of paving stone down the middle. Eventually the left side turns to climb a steep hill to the lane that crosses the bypass, while the right side still follows the river. I followed the left side until it became unreasonably steep. Where oh where have my recumbent legs gone? Then I got off and pushed again. I am beginning to see a theme here.

Once the horizon had reestablished itself and I was riding again I soon reached Rilshaw Lane. It’s a while since I’d been this way and the road priorities have changed due to new house building everywhere. Coming to a halt in a sea of mud surrounded by newly built houses I realised that the lane turned off some way back. I turned round and found the right road. Still a pleasant lane, I continued to the end, then turned left at a T junction on Clive Lane, then right at the traffic lights on to Middlewich Road. Some large vehicles on this narrow country road en route for the M6 but they all gave me a good amount of room, despite me wriggling to avoid pot holes. The 30mph limit ended but despite the national speed limit for a stretch nothing was going to get up much speed here, and not just because I was cluttering up their road. Feeling quite hot by this stage, but thought I might cool down once I had gone a bit further on the flat.

Down a long dip, across the River Wheelock into a 30mph limit then up Spital Hill, and I was in the teeming metrollops of Middlewich. Plenty of traffic in both directions but although it wasn’t pleasant there seemed to be a reasonable amount of space given. After crossing a mini roundabout I took the lane for the Crewe road then a sharp right to go back the way I’d come. Anticipating a good run down the hill I was impeded by a knot of traffic at a standstill. I slowed well in advance and just as I came up to the last vehicle it all started moving again.

At the bottom of the hill is a bridge over the River Wheelock then a tight left into Coalpit Lane where I turned, trying to keep some speed up as there is a steep dip then a stiff climb up to where it levels out. Struggling a bit in bottom gear, but mostly feeling hot, I came across some ice in the shade of the hedgebank and slithered to a halt. I couldn’t get going again and was really overheated by now. I shoved my hat and gloves in my pocket, took off my neck tube and unzipped my jacket. Then I pushed to the top of the slope. While I was pushing, a couple in a car stopped and asked If I was OK. “Hot,” I said” extremely hot”. They passed by, I reached the top, restarted and got some air cooling. “This is Cheshire” I told myself, “Everybody thinks it’s flat!"

I turned right into Birch Lane , then crossed the A54 on to a lane linking to the A533. Following this left, I came to an end on junction with the lane through Bostock, the former main road. The main road now turns off left while the lane continues, though you wouldn’t think so by the amount of traffic on it. The lane rejoins the “new” A533 at a roundabout where I went straight across to London Road, Davenham. There is a dip then a surprising climb towards Davenham. I was beginning to think I was doing something wrong here. I didn’t remember it being so steep. Plenty of speed humps on this road to discourage traffic. I got up it then turned left towards Moulton on Jack Lane, through more humps then through a mini roundabout. Shortly afterwards I turned right up Niddries Lane through a small housing estate to the top of a hill.

Here the road ends, diverting to become several unpaved tracks. As I came to the top of the hill I could see several dog walkers going in the direction I was travelling. I turned left downhill towards the West Coast Main Line where I could see a track gang at work with yellow rail machinery spread over a stretch of the track. The unpaved road passes under the railway in two tunnels, one under the main line, and one where there must have been a line branching off into one of the many works that existed by the River Weaver in the heyday of local salt production. It is part of the access to a caravan park now.




Notice the blue engineering brick, patterned with red brick on this face. This is the main line so it's reasonable to think that it was built first.




Looking from the downhill end this access tunnel was finished mostly in red brick, most likely the branch above was built to link whatever works was here, with the pre existing main line. The steepness of the slope stands out when you compare the uphill and downhill ends. Note the Linear lurking in the shrubbery.

I passed the dog walkers, then some walkers coming the other way. I stopped at the tunnels to take some pictures but had to wait quite a while as there was a veritable procession of MTB-ers, joggers, walkers and dog walkers coming and going. Everyone out for their daily exercise. I might complain, but realistically, what can people do? I’m part of the problem too.

I could see that the surface of the track had been quite well restored recently but the heavy rain we have had lately has begun to erode it in places.

Unusually, I was able to just roll down the hill to the car park by Meadowbank swing bridge without using the brakes much as the surface was so much better than I have seen it for a long time. The driver of an oncoming people carrier waited for me to cross the narrow bridge after which I climbed past the Salt Works then turned up on to the Whitegate Way rail trail for the first time this year. Some slushy icy patches still in places but generally quite OK. Again, I was surprised at the amount of people about. I had to hang back quite a bit because of this, to keep social distancing, which didn’t do my average speed much good

No elegant balancing through the mud and ice at the barrier at Marton Level Crossing, unashamedly Fred Flinstone-ing it. Down to the road at Grange Lane, held up by a couple of dog walkers obliviously gasbagging away in the middle of the road further along until I squeaked my front brake. Back through the sports fields, via the A-frame barrier, through an estate, into Swanlow Lane.

Here I was able to get into top for a while as there is a level stretch which very slightly undulates. The bar end shifters allow me to get into the gear I want quickly so can make better use of the gears. Previously with the derailleur thumb shifter there was a slight vagueness which combined with being out of sight under the seat sometimes left me in too high a gear. So along this slightly undulating stretch I was able to click up and down accurately to match the speed quickly. Still not fast, but able to hang on to the speed that I had more easily. Promising prospect for future outings.

So I am ahead this year, and once I have recovered the fitness I have lost since last year should be able to build on it.

A lot of people about, and a lot of traffic. Not like last year’s restrictions when people took it seriously.

Distance today 22.39 miles. Max 28.5 mph. Average 8.1 mph which I will surely improve on.


Just discovered Bike Hike which lets me put in some altitude info (if accurate).



 
Total Ascent:​  
520​  
ft​  
Total Descent:
 
515​  
ft​  
Start Elevation:
 
193​  
ft​  

 
End Elevation:
 
198​  
ft​  
​  
Min Elevation:
 
67​  
ft​  
​  
Max Elevation:
 
216​  
ft​


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2021)

"Snow on high ground" visible on the way back from work today.







Not where I was riding because I'm using spiked tyres. These apparently work by repelling snow from falling anywhere within 10km of my bike.

The day I swap back to my usual semi slicks, it'll be "Freak Snowfall in South Germany"


----------



## gavgav (27 Jan 2021)

Winter weather has meant walking for the last few days, on my Annual Leave, but a thaw overnight enabled a ride out with Doug, today.

Much milder than recently and only a fairly gentle South Westerly breeze, which I was cycling into as far as the meet up point. We headed up Lyth Hill, where the car park was quite busy with people having a walk.

View towards the Stretton Hills






We had a very short section on the A49, which was still long enough for 2 unnecessary close passes from vans....before enjoying the wind assisted downhill run into Condover. From there we climbed up to Wheathall and along the sandy lane, to the bottom of Ryton. Hardly ever see a soul along there, but today saw 7 people walking and 1 runner.

The road to Longnor was a muddy and wet mess, but at least the 1 flood had just about parted in the middle, to save any danger of getting wet feet. From Longnor we enjoyed the wind behind us to Frodesley, but had to negotiate roadworks on what appears to be a collapsing bridge over the brook! They’ve just created a ramp of tarmac, for now, to presumably attempt to strengthen it, but the “weak structure” sign suggests that will be a full scale replacement needed at some stage soon.

The downhill sections to Acton Burnell and Pitchford were good, but the fast section into the dip was tempered by a flood at the bottom. We then climbed up to Cantlop, before enjoying the mostly downhill section to Betton Abbots and parted ways by my estate.

20.4 miles at a leisurely 11.2mph avg and good to catch up with Doug.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jan 2021)

A lovely day today, 9° And a bit of blue sky! Out on the Paul Hewitt at midday for a steady ride out towards York. Not the usual route as Cawood bridge is still closed due to flooding.
I’ve been walking a lot recently, I’m not sure it makes any difference to my cycling legs but I definitely feel a little fitter😁
26.6 miles with an average of 15mph.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2021)

Today's ride on the snow spike equipped commuter bike. a bit wetter than yesterday because we had some heavy snow during the day and then a thaw. There will be rain tomorrow and when all that snow melts in the hills it'll start charging down the river in town. I hope the flood defences are as good as they're supposed to be...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Jan 2021)

We now have temperatures in single figures and all the ice and snow has vanished. I was late away today so headed out in traditional fashion bumping into Mike and Mary J on Hook Bank. It was lovely to chat as lockdown is limiting such interactions. Spring must be close as the snowdrops are here. Up on Woolridge the extent of the flooding in the valley was very evident. I dropped down to take a closer view before taking the dodge over Wickridge Street. I was able to get to the higher part of the Hams as the water had receded a little at Chaceley Church. Mists were forming over the low lying fields as I began my trek away from the river lands. My lights went on as the light faded. I quite like a crepuscular ride. 51 smiles.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2021)

kudos to you all

I must admit, riding after work, is more appealing when it's not winter. Spring, Summer & Fall it's all good. then I get excited that it's getting darker & night riding is fun. but now, bringing the extra clothing to work & dealing with the weather ..., not so much. don't get me wrong, I like winter riding & actually love gearing up like a SCUBA diver, but on a Saturday please, when I have all my stuff at home & can take my leisurely time getting ready

it snowed yesterday & I didn't prepare. then when I got home I thought about "doing the dance" but it was a wet snow & I already did a wet storm ride this year. couldn't get motivated

with fresh snow on the ground (but not deep) & frigid temps this weekend, I'm hoping to get back out there!


----------



## Gunk (27 Jan 2021)

Up into double figures here tomorrow, I’m off work so I’m going to try and get out. Watch this space.....


----------



## Donger (27 Jan 2021)

Out in my shorts today! Took advantage of a weather window to nip down to Frampton and back with @Dark46. Nice chatting away as we rode and putting the world to rights. 22.1 uneventful miles.


----------



## itboffin (27 Jan 2021)

I’ve been off the bike for two weeks due to injury so today despite the rain I went out for 15 miles, painful but manageable and boy was it wet and muddy but that’s what we do right 😉


----------



## gavgav (28 Jan 2021)

The overnight monsoon had passed through and so I decided to head out and make the most of the mild weather, no fleece needed and back in fingerless gloves for the first time in what seems like months, hoping the floods wouldn’t be too bad.........hmmmm.

Set out through the nearby estate and along the old railway path, crossing the Reabrook which was back out of its banks again and looked like a brown torrent, down below. Took the cycle paths up to Heathgates and along the first stretch of Whitchurch Rd, to then find gas works in the way and so had to drop off the kerb, to mix it with the busy traffic heading towards the nearby retail parks......all essential journeys of course....

Continued through Sundorne and then along the old canal path to Uffington, where I rejoined the roads and began mixing it with the floods. First 2 were encountered on the road to Upton Magna, 1 not too bad, the other a bit deeper than I thought and created a bigger bow wave than I hoped, meaning wet legs.

I then turned and climbed up East Haughmond, finding floods all along to the junction that I wanted, but could negotiate around them via the small bit of tarmac on the other side of the road, that was still visible. The downhill section to Somerwood and Rodington Heath, with the strong wind behind me, was really fast and enjoyable, before I arrived at Rodington Heath, where the road on to Walcot was closed for works, but that didn’t bother me, as I was taking the lane back around to Upton Magna.

I turned into said lane, to find a flood sign and could see it in front, but managed to freewheel through it, just and continued on to find another one which was around a bend. Not knowing how far it stretched, I decided to try the freewheel option again and, as I steered around the bend, knew I was in big trouble, with it being huge!! It was too deep for a bike as well and I promptly came to a stop, with the bike starting to float  and a choice of getting very wet feet or falling off. I chose the wet feet option, walking the bike to the verge and then wading through a mixture of water and mud until I got to the other end.

The bike was a right mess now, with a mixture of mud, gravel and grass hanging off it, but I pressed on to then find hedge cuttings strewn all across the lane, until I got to the crossroads and could see another big flood ahead. Not fancying another soaking, I turned left and hoped the bigger Withington to Upton Magna road would be better, which it was, with just 1 smaller flood to negotiate.

Thankfully the next section to Berwick Wharf and Atcham was flood free and I paused on the old bridge, to get rid of some sand, gravel and grass from the wheels and mudguards.

River Severn is just about in its banks at Atcham, but rising again.





I took the road to Cressage, with Chilton Farm lane still closed and flooded, to find the road subsiding on the short steep hill and a torrent of water running down the subsidence, which can’t be doing it any good and I would suggest it won’t be long before it undermines the road enough to have to close it.

The short section on the A458 was quiet and then I joined lanes to Berrington and Kingstreet crossroads, 1 more small flood negotiated, before the road to Betton Abbots and basically riding through what amounted to near enough a river, due to water pouring off the fields, to the extent I’ve never seen before along there.

Arrived home with very wet feet and a feeling that the ride was probably one of the most attritional I’d ever done!!

22.27 miles at 11.6mph avg


----------



## matticus (28 Jan 2021)

Commute was a little damp underfoot here too:


Good old NCN5 ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2021)

As @gavgav has already mentioned it's dry and relatively mild here after being pretty wet overnight (I really hope the concrete I laid yesterday afternoon isn't ruined ) so I took the chance to get out. Just the regular Longnor-Acton Burnell-Harnage-Cross Houses route so not imaginative but it does allow for easy racking up of miles.

I went over Lyth Hill at the start for a bit of extra distance then dropped down to Hunger Hill and Condover which both showed the signs of how much rain came down. Reaching Ryton the wind was drying the road in patches and showed tracks from a couple of cyclists who I judged couldn't be very far ahead. I caught sight of them part way along the lane to Longnor just before reaching the first proper flood of the trip. They got through so I knew I could, but it was almost up to the bottom bracket at the deepest point and I did splash a bit of water inside my boots.

After that bit of wading, I overtook the two riders (they were going slow in order to chat) and, after changing direction at Longnor, picked up a good tailwind that helped to Acton Burnell. I'd caught sight of another rider ahead on the climb to Frodesley and was able to catch and pass him too in Acton Burnell. Turning past Concord College there was another flood on the way to Cound Moor. I got through it alright but got more water into the boots. At least I haven't completely dunked them as I've done in the past.

Through Harnage, Cound and up to the main road was fairly uneventful as I like it. The A458 seemed quiet so I stayed on it into Cross Houses before turning towards Berrington, which saved a bit of riding into the wind. I did have to ride into it as I headed along Lyons Lane to Condover and on this stretch I could see rain that appeared to be heading my way so I took the shorter way back along the main road.

25.1 miles at 13.1 mph average. I needed that ride.





The first flood which extended further than it appears in the photo.





White van man tackles the flood at Acton Burnell. I'm glad he didn't come along while I was going through it myself.





With apologies for the slightly drunken angle; It looks a bit wet over there. Time to make a dash for home..


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2021)

Snow gone, now its a bit damp...


----------



## itboffin (28 Jan 2021)

i managed to get out again today and wow it must have rained loads overnight nothing along the lines of those pics but very flooded in places that dont usually flood


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2021)

The river through the village on a normal day:






River through the village this evening when I went shopping:






From the picture I can't help feeling I was below the level of the water when in the Lidl in the background...


----------



## colly (29 Jan 2021)

I got up later than intended so my ride had to be a short one.
It was damp at 6.45 but not raining, and it was warm. No gloves warm.
I had about 30 mins and no more so local roads it had to be. After two loops around the block l needed a change so l passed the clock at Oakwood and took Park Avenue, which not surprisingly , went into the park. Roundhay Park.
Down to the cafe which sits on the edge of Waterloo Lake. Skirting the car park and up through the park out of the trees to pass The Mansion and emerging opposite Tropical World. A left took me back to the clock and a short up along Oakwood Lane and home.
I don't know why but a trip through the park on the bike is a rare event for me. I'll do it more often l think, especially if I'm going local and it's early before it gets busy. Pretty much 30 mins exact l think.

All in it was 7.5 miles and 632 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62009399


----------



## Gunk (29 Jan 2021)

I like a little short ride, blows away the cobwebs


----------



## gavgav (29 Jan 2021)

Headed out this afternoon, for a ride over to Dad’s. Cooler than yesterday, but still fairly mild, with a strong blustery wind from the West/South West, meant a struggle into it, through Meole, Hook a Gate and Annscroft. 2 sets of traffic lights in Annscroft, the first of which must be the most pointless I’ve ever seen, with the set of lights literally about 2 metres apart  and plenty of room for 2 cars to get past the small hole anyway!

Nice to have the wind mostly behind me to Dad’s, where I called in for a chat, then headed back out through Gonsal, Condover, Betton Abbots and the estate near to home, to vary the last section a bit. Had the 1 moronic piece of driving, along Wenlock Rd, with a car overtaking 2 cyclists, coming towards me, meaning it was a bit tight, however the real prat was the police car that overtook me at the same time, forcing the other car to have to swerve towards the other cyclists. What chance do we have when those enforcing the law can’t drive in a courteous manner🤬

15.7 miles at 11.8mph avg and thankfully no floods like yesterday, just mud and water along many verges.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jan 2021)

My longest ride of the year - I'm getting back into this so it was only 20 miles but I was very proud of myself. Roads are soaking, had to cycle through several floods. Somehow escaped getting rained on. LOVED it.


----------



## Donger (29 Jan 2021)

Managed a fashionably late entry into the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge today, taking advantage of a weather window to get a 105km (65 mile) ride in for January. Staying local, I headed out from Quedgeley to Eastington before making a bee-line for Arlingham. After that, I carried out a series of various sized loops in the triangular area in between those three places. First photo stop was at Stonebench, where the Severn was close to breaching its banks:





Next up, the riverbank at Arlingham, opposite Newnham-on-Severn:




Here's something you don't see every day ..... traffic on the A38 stopped because of a house dangling above the carriageway:




The weather was unseasonably mild and, in large parts, quite sunny. You can see the line of white houses on the hillside in the distance in the Forest of Dean ..... Cinderford in the sunlight:




After about 75km, with Swissrail timing I met up at the canal bridge with my mate Simon at exactly the agreed time, and we headed off for an obsolete canal crossing at Hardwicke:




After a bit of meandering around (including going back there again for Simon's sunglasses!), we headed off through Longney to take an unmetaled track that I'd never been down before, and which led to the point exactly opposite this on the other bank:




After that, we looped around through Longney, bringing up my 100km on the way. Nice to have some company for the final leg, which was at a very welcome leisurely pace. Back home and hosed now, and struggling to move after making short shrift of a roast chicken dinner, courtesy of Mrs Donger. Back in the game!




Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## itboffin (29 Jan 2021)

Managed an hour on the turbo this morning and a 40 minute road ride without any pain having fractured my coccyx several weeks ago👍


----------



## ianbarton (29 Jan 2021)

Sunday was decent weather here, so I set off on my 48k loop through Whitchurch and Wrenbury. I stopped at the top of the hill at Wirswall for a rest and to look over the Cheshire plain. Rumours that I had a picnic at the bench on the top of the hill are greatly exaggerated, it was just a quick sandwich and hot chocolate. The road on the descent from Wirswall is getting even worse. The giant pot holes are full of water, so a real danger if you don't know where they are.

A couple of miles from home I stopped to chat with a friend who was trying to unblock various road drains that were stopping the flood from his farmyard escaping.




Wirswall (no I didn't have a picnic honest





View over the Cheshire plain looking towards the Beeston hills.


----------



## Ian H (29 Jan 2021)

Mud & floods today on a 43k circuit. But also sunshine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2021)

More direct comparison:

Normal day (as seen above, you don't have Deja-vu)







This evening from the same bridge...


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2021)

Donger said:


> View attachment 571132


wutz w/ the 2 computers?


----------



## colly (30 Jan 2021)

Grand kids are coming today so a ride out before they arrive because if I leave it until after they have been I will be knackered.
Out just before 7 with no plan I ended up going round the almost deserted ring road past Weetwood and Lawnswood to the Horsforth roundabout and turning there along Low Lane to Horsforth Station and turning up Tinshill Lane. Being on fixed it was a bit of a grind. At the top I headed further up to Cookridge Tower and then swung down to cross the ring road at Lawnswood again and then down Otley Road to the lights at Shaw Lane. A left took me to Meanwood Road and then I was in towards the city center where I turned up through Harehills and up Easterly Road and back home. No dramas.

End to end it was 16.2 miles and 1200 ft. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62043697


----------



## Donger (30 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wutz w/ the 2 computers?


Ha! I thought someone would ask that! It all started when doing holiday rides in Europe, fitting a second trip computer displaying kms for navigational purposes rather than changing the display from miles to km, which is a bit of a fiddle.

I'm also a keen audaxer, and rather than using any kind of satnav, I prefer to follow the official Audax UK route instruction sheets when entering events. To the uninitiated, these can often look like heiroglyphics, with a strange short-hand kind of route instructions with turning points all listed by reference to precise kilometre (or kilometer in your case!) distances. Miss a turn and your instructions go haywire for the rest of the ride. If I use only a km display, I find my speed dwindles as I content myself that "20kph" sounds quite fast, but it is in fact little over 12mph. I try to cruise along at about 14-15 mph on longish distance rides. Sounds silly, but reading my speed in mph really makes a difference to my finishing times.

My two computers are calibrated identically, so are completely interchangeable, but I mostly ride with just the mileage display. Nowadays, my main reason for fitting the additional km display is simply to make sure ... on a challenge ride ... that if the battery in one computer goes flat, the other will still provide a reliable readout as proof of passage in the absence of any Strava data.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Jan 2021)

Back to the commute into the teeth of the wind most of the way in still dodging floods ,at least there isn't much traffic about so I didn't get drivers playing splash the cyclist


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I like a little short ride, blows away the cobwebs


If I go for a short one today i'll be surprised.... its minging out there


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Jan 2021)

My first ride in ages due to one thing and another. It was also the first ride on my Spa in a while. I love this bike!

a dirty day for a figure of 8 ride from my house, down to Wembury, a quick stop at the beach. Then all the way up through the village to Knighton.

Along to Ridge Cross, Staddiscombe village (where I encountered a bell end in a car), down through Jennycliff and back through Plymstock.


----------



## ianbarton (30 Jan 2021)

The weather yesterday morning looked promising. I set off from home not sure exactly where I was going to ride. After about five miles I decided to cycle via Prees Lower Heath to Wem. There was a slight head wind, which was good because it meant I would have a tailwind on the homeward leg. There wasn't much traffic along the B road leading to Wem. I cycled straight to the Coop to buy some food. I hope next time I come this way the cafes may be open again. I turned right up the steady gradient to Lowe. I did a bit of a dog leg at the cross roads to head towards Whixall. There was a bit of a flood just before the village hall, but it wasn't deep enough to cause a problem.

I carried on to Prees and up the short steep hill that leads to the Church. I pulled into the churchyard where there is a bench under the yew tree at the entrance. I sat down to eat my sandwich and drink my hot chocolate from the flask. A few cars pulled up to collect the children from behind the Church. I assume they were all key workers. After my rest, I cycled out of the village towards the A49 ignoring the road closed sign. It turned out that there were no roadworks and no sign of any other problem with the road. Crossing the A49 I soon branched off towards Ightfield. The looming grey sky started to drop a steady drizzle on me, which lasted all the way home.

Sheep eating the stubble turnips near to Ightfield.





Small flood on the road into Ightfield.


----------



## gavgav (30 Jan 2021)

Donger said:


> Managed a fashionably late entry into the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge today, taking advantage of a weather window to get a 105km (65 mile) ride in for January. Staying local, I headed out from Quedgeley to Eastington before making a bee-line for Arlingham. After that, I carried out a series of various sized loops in the triangular area in between those three places. First photo stop was at Stonebench, where the Severn was close to breaching its banks:
> View attachment 571125
> 
> Next up, the riverbank at Arlingham, opposite Newnham-on-Severn:
> ...


Great to see 👏👏


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jan 2021)

Well what a rubbish month January 2021 has been even with a day left it's going to be my lowest mileage since March 2017 . Ive cut rides down to an hour or so to stay local and the snow and ice of Monday ,Tuesday saw my run of consecutive days cycling come to an end . Really wanted to get a 50km ride in but after my Saturday routine of an early good shop , got home and it's raining with a bit of snow and my motivation was dissappearing . Finally got out after lunch so my local Polly Botts loop it is .Made another attempt at going sub 4 mins for the Polly Botts climb. Full gas in the big ring but blew up after the right-hand bend where it kicks up . Recorded 4 mins 5 secs ,3 seconds of my pr .I bought a power meter last year as a pacing tool for a big ride that never happened  . I am begining to now use it as a training tool so for you power geeks I averaged 307w for the climb which is 4.2w per kilo ,for you non power geeks it bloody hurt . After a rest at the top to get my breath back I completed the rest of the loop mostly battling a headwind .14 miles done at 15.1 mph which was exactly 2mph slower than the last time I did the loop


----------



## Fram (30 Jan 2021)

Turning point


----------



## C R (30 Jan 2021)

Finally managed a ride this month. After lunch the rain and sleet stopped, and other than it being cold and a bit windy it looked reasonable. Out with the intention of a spin round my Kempsey, Croome Wadborough loop. I wrapped up well, and warmed up quickly, and man, did it feel good to turn the pedals again, my last proper ride was on boxing Day!

As I turned in Kerswell Green I started having a bit of a headwind, and there was a lot of water running in from the fields in places. The wind gusts got worse past High Green, and I was having to push quite hard all the way to the top of Rebecca Rd. It was a bit easier to Wadborough, but there hit a snag, as there was a big flood on the lane to Stoulton, so had to go round to Drakes Broughton.

Finished the ride with about 16.5 miles in the clock, at a paltry 14.5 mph, but it felt great. See if I can manage that twice tomorrow to get an entry for the half century challenge.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Jan 2021)

After a couple of days of improving weather when I couldn’t ride because I was working we are back to rain, sleet and snow today with a cold wind to make it more miserable. My bike was fixed today and it finally stopped raining/snowing when I collected it from the LBS so just a short ride as it was getting late. 
There is a lot of water around Shropshire at the moment so tried to avoid any big floods. Set off into the wind to Whixall as far as Hollinswood, up to Fenns Bank which wasn’t flooded although it often is, over the swing bridge to Alkington, Tilstock back to Alkington, Hollinswood, Stanley Green, Waterloo, Northwood and home. Lots of water about but nothing too deep so no wet feet. Unsurprisingly only saw 2 other people out. 17.2 miles.


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Jan 2021)

I managed to complete a decent ride this month, and have started my 50k per month challeng, which is great for me.
It was a slow ride, but topped off with a 37mph downhill, (after the slow climb up Kennel Hill Lane!) which was exhilarating on the Genesis CDA30, my fastest so far on this bike.
Some good views around Goodwood racecourse, and a couple of ‘your bike in front of...’ images too.




A good start to the year, last years best was 46 miles, I’m hopeful to beat this in the summer, with a couple of 32 milers each month, if I can.
I am now isolating due to COVID, as I’ve been instructed to do so by NHS Test, Track and Trace. 🙁


----------



## gbb (31 Jan 2021)

A very short ride today, been lazy, dont like the cold...and it's cold.
River is up almost to the levels it was in my flood post, but not quite. The ground must be absolutely waterlogged.
First snowdrops seen.


----------



## chriswoody (31 Jan 2021)

So after jealousy watching the rest of Germany under snow this winter it was finally our turn on Friday, with over 10hours of snowfall. Last night the temperatures were down to -12 and with clear blue skies this morning, I needed to get out into the forest. It had warmed up to a barmy -10 by the time I set off and the snow was firm and crisp. I'm running tubeless tires, so I'd dropped the pressure to 20 psi and they were gripping the snow really well. The first few kilometres were on fairly busy tracks which had been heavily walked on the previous day and the low temperatures had turned them into compacted ice. Before long I was seeking out the deeper snow to the sides and started to fly along. 











Before long I was one quieter forest trails and the path was less compacted, the bike was handling beautifully and I was having an absolute ball.






After several kilometres in the depth of the forest with out a soul to be seen I emerged onto the track to Stedden.






My water bottle had almost frozen by this point and a pondered wether tea would have been better, or even gin to go with the ice! The streets of Stedden were iced over and I tiptoed gently through the village. On the other side I headed down to the Hydro Electric plant and crossed over the river there. The route swings around here and heads back towards home. Tarmac roads soon give way to gravel tracks buried under several centimetres of snow. i make good progress despite the snow, the bike skating and dancing on the icy surface, but never threatening to throw me off.





After riding through the next small village, it's back into the forest. Rather than take the direct line towards home, I turn to the South and start riding a lazy zig-zag route through the forest. In clear weather it provides some amazing singletrack riding, dipping and twisting between the pines. Today the added challenge was finding the way under the blanket of snow. One of the turn off's is signposted by the tracks of a deer in the soft snow, other than that i'm the only soul to have been this way. 





The wheels sink in several centimetres before finding traction and I change up the cassette as I power on through. The forest is eerily silent as I weave and twist between the trees, all too soon the track ends at a major pathway which is all iced up. Thankfully I only follow this for a few hundred metres before diving back off into the canopy and onto little travelled trails.






Again, the snow is tugging at my wheels, providing lots of resistance and my muscles are burning from the workout. Several kilometres later the fun finally draws to an end as I emerge from the forest and out onto the streets near home. A few more kilometres of sketchy icy paths await before I pull into my garden, after possibly one of the most enjoyable rides I can remember. Overall I rode 28km through the snowy forests, the bike was impeccable, a real delight to ride and the weather was sublime. A perfect Winters day.


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Jan 2021)

Zero degrees when we set off this morning so opted for a steady but lumpy route to keep warm. A quick stop at Thorner Church to take a pic. Longest ride so far this year 33 miles with an average of 14.1 mph.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (31 Jan 2021)

Undeterred by bone chilling weather, a couple of fine hours on the tandem with Mrs T, and even a coffee and a cake at roadside van.

No pictures - far too cold to remove gloves.


----------



## geocycle (31 Jan 2021)

Got out for a flattish 35 miles to reach my monthly target. Freezing cold wind and ice in the gutters. Tentatively explored a few of my usual minor roads only to encounter frozen streams across the road so immediately switched back to the gritted routes. Made it to Kirkby Lonsdale and the beautiful Ruskin's View. Turner painted the view across the Lune and Ruskin described it as one of the best in England. Came back on the normally hostile A road enjoying a little lockdown serenity.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Jan 2021)

Family MTB ride! Started all jolly and happy especially when we found an unexpectedly open cafe after 12 miles for sausage sarnies and hot drinks! 

Things took a turn for the colder on the way home when it started snowing! Slightly bleak and grim on the Ridgeway but felt very gnarly as we rolled into the village, 24 miles later!


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

chriswoody said:


> So after jealousy watching the rest of Germany under snow this winter it was finally our turn on Friday, with over 10hours of snowfall. Last night the temperatures were down to -12 and with clear blue skies this morning, I needed to get out into the forest. It had warmed up to a barmy -10 by the time I set off and the snow was firm and crisp. I'm running tubeless tires, so I'd dropped the pressure to 20 psi and they were gripping the snow really well. The first few kilometres were on fairly busy tracks which had been heavily walked on the previous day and the low temperatures had turned them into compacted ice. Before long I was seeking out the deeper snow to the sides and started to fly along.
> 
> View attachment 571363
> 
> ...


Stunning photos! Proper camera?


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

Me brass monkey talked me out of it!


----------



## chriswoody (31 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Stunning photos! Proper camera?



Thanks, It's actually only a mobile phone and a cheap Motorola at that. I was blessed with really good light today. I used to have a reasonably good DSLR, but it's a bit old now and a pain to cart around.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jan 2021)

2 rides in 2 days!

up to Membland, west and down into Noss. Over the Voss and back via cinders path. 8 wet miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2021)

chriswoody said:


> So after jealousy watching the rest of Germany under snow this winter it was finally our turn on Friday, with over 10hours of snowfall. Last night the temperatures were down to -12 and with clear blue skies this morning, I needed to get out into the forest. It had warmed up to a barmy -10 by the time I set off and the snow was firm and crisp. I'm running tubeless tires, so I'd dropped the pressure to 20 psi and they were gripping the snow really well. The first few kilometres were on fairly busy tracks which had been heavily walked on the previous day and the low temperatures had turned them into compacted ice. Before long I was seeking out the deeper snow to the sides and started to fly along.
> 
> View attachment 571363
> 
> ...



I always enjoy your posts: amazes me how different northern Germany is to the south.


----------



## itboffin (31 Jan 2021)

Tried chasing a bike up milk hill today (highest point in Wiltshire) usually I’m pretty good up that 1 mile climb but the stiff headwind and falling snow I struggled to bridge the gap, when I did get to the top the rider had stopped turns out he was on a bloody ebike 😂 my best time up that hill was in summer on a super light carbon bike with an average of 15.4mph so technically I am capable of catching an ebike, just not in winter 🤪


----------



## Glow worm (31 Jan 2021)

chriswoody said:


> So after jealousy watching the rest of Germany under snow this winter it was finally our turn on Friday, with over 10hours of snowfall. Last night the temperatures were down to -12 and with clear blue skies this morning, I needed to get out into the forest. It had warmed up to a barmy -10 by the time I set off and the snow was firm and crisp. I'm running tubeless tires, so I'd dropped the pressure to 20 psi and they were gripping the snow really well. The first few kilometres were on fairly busy tracks which had been heavily walked on the previous day and the low temperatures had turned them into compacted ice. Before long I was seeking out the deeper snow to the sides and started to fly along.
> 
> View attachment 571363
> 
> ...



I think you somehow took a wrong turn there and ended up in Narnia! Great pics.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2021)

A ride with @gavgav this afternoon (as allowed by the rules) to do a loop around the south of Shrewsbury.

After meeting up at the lights we took a slightly indirect route to Weeping Cross then headed for Condover and Ryton before following some quieter lanes to Stapleton and Exford's Green. For the first few miles we were facing towards the Stretton hills which looked great with a covering of snow on them. The traffic was fairly light giving the opportunity to chat and the miles passed amiably.

I'd left the route planning to Gav and was expecting to turn back towards town after Exford's Green but instead we carried on to Arscott, Lea Cross and Nox before climbing up the surprisingly steep hill to head for Ford. We avoided the village centre here by taking a right and found this lane had something of a river running along it for a few hundred yards. It wasn't deep and the water was clean so the bikes have had a good rinse.

A short section of main road follows and usually I'm not very keen as this is one of the main routes into central Wales. Today it wasn't very busy at all and the biggest issue was that we were riding into the wind. A left took us towards Montford Bridge, crossing under the A5, then a right pointed us back towards Shrewsbury via another climb and descent into Bicton where we turned off for Calcot Lane and took the less direct route round the edge of Gains Park, the large new estate at Bowbrook and the not very new one at Radbrook before parting at Meole Brace.

Loads of cyclists out this time despite it being quite a chilly day. The majority were seen close to town though

27.3 miles for me by the time I got back with 11.5 mph average. Nice to get out in company for a change.

Just a couple of snaps from this one, both taken at Ryton:


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

chriswoody said:


> Thanks, It's actually only a mobile phone and a cheap Motorola at that. I was blessed with really good light today. I used to have a reasonably good DSLR, but it's a bit old now and a pain to cart around.


Wow, just shows you if the lights good!


----------



## AndreaJ (31 Jan 2021)

Another cold day but finally starting to dry up a bit. Had to wait for the ice to defrost a bit before venturing out. Set off to Northwood taking a long way round to Horton via Foxholes and Ryebank, turned to Loppington passing the church to Nonely, Myddle, Burlton, English Frankton was going to take the lane through the woods to Lyneal but spotted a hedge cutter up there and decided to carry on to Colemere instead then go to Lyneal, past the caravan site to Northwood and back home. 24.6miles and good to see the floods/ puddles are slowly going. Lots of people out walking today and quite a few horse riders too. No pictures because it was too cold to stop and my phone doesn’t like the cold!


----------



## gavgav (31 Jan 2021)

As @Rickshaw Phil has reported, above, we met for a ride, to help stave off the sinking feeling I had today, with a return to working tomorrow, after a week and a bit of Annual Leave.

Bitterly cold out and I’d lost the feeling in my nose about a mile after setting off!

I think Phil has covered the salient points from the ride perfectly and so I won’t repeat those, but a very enjoyable ride and nice to have some human company.

24.1 miles for me at a slow 11.2 mph avg, that wind was really tough to cycle into for the last half an hour.

Phil at our photo stop.











When I got home, I tightened both brakes up, as the levers were travelling too far on today’s ride. Much better now.


----------



## matticus (1 Feb 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just a couple of snaps from this one, both taken at Ryton:


So is that Long Mynd (L) and Stipperstones (R) ? Not sure I've seen them from that direction, definitely not with snow on!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> So is that Long Mynd (L) and Stipperstones (R) ? Not sure I've seen them from that direction, definitely not with snow on!


Left to right those are The Lawley and Caer Caradoc which do a good impression of mountains when the snow gets on them.


----------



## matticus (1 Feb 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Left to right those are The Lawley and Caer Caradoc which do a good impression of mountains when the snow gets on them.


They do look very impressive. It's all quite welsh round there, isn't it? (hope that doesn't offend anyone)
As you might have surmised, I've ridden through the area a couple of times but don't know it very well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2021)

First ride of a new month and I felt enthused to do something a bit longer than of late. It's still pretty chilly out but the day dawned frost-free so I got out to make the most of the morning by linking together a couple of my lockdown routes.

I started off heading up to the top of Lyth Hill, where i found the views mostly limited by mist, then dropped down to Annscroft where there were temporary traffic lights that had failed and both ends were stuck on red - when the traffic ahead of me decided to risk it I followed them through. Exford's Green, Stapleton and Gonsal were fairly quiet, although I didn't get an empty A49 to cross like Gav and I enjoyed yesterday.

At Ryton I went through the village, which was out of my way as I was headed for Wheathall and Berriewood next then down the hill into Condover and out along Lyons Lane. Reaching the Kingstreet crossroads I went straight across as I always do..... then had to come back and take the road to Cantlop as I'd _meant _to do.

After the surprisingly steep climb up to Cantlop I was carrying on towards Pitchford but took the left before the village for Cound Stank, then a right for Cound (didn't notice if there was a flag flying today). In the cold air and after a few hills already the climb to Harnage was a little bit of an effort today but rewarded with the longish gentle descent that follows.

I had the road to myself on the long straight to Cound Moor and only a couple of walkers after that until Acton Burnell. I took a run at the flood, raised my feet to avoid getting splashed but resisted the urge to say "wheeeeeeee".  After Frodesley there were work vehicles gathered round the little bridge at Lane Farm - nobody was working though and one guy appeared to be asleep in his vehicle.

From Longnor it was the usual roads back to Ryton and Condover. The flood along here is also still there but has gone down so was easy to just splash through. On reaching Condover I thought I'd head over Lyth Hill from the Little Lyth side which would give a little extra mileage at the expense of more climbing.

34.5 miles 12.3 mph average, all staying within a reasonable distance from home. In contrast to the weekend, hardly anyone else out on a bike and not that many people out walking or running either.





The mist has restricted the views from Lyth Hill today.





A pause at Cantlop Bridge.





The Wrekin viewed from Harnage.





Caer Caradoc from near Longnor.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Feb 2021)

matticus said:


> They do look very impressive. It's all quite welsh round there, isn't it? (hope that doesn't offend anyone)
> As you might have surmised, I've ridden through the area a couple of times but don't know it very well.


There is a certain resemblance to Wales in some parts of the county. The Marches have been tussled over for centuries and the border has often been quite fluid resulting in English villages with Welsh names and vice-versa. Shrewsbury has both - its Welsh name is Amwythig and it appears as that on some road signs.

Some in the area may be offended by being linked to Wales - I'm not one of them having family ties to both sides of the border (as an aside, I've got some slightly more distant ones to Scotland too.)


----------



## matticus (1 Feb 2021)

I usually approach Wales from further South (so Herefordshire or Glos usually). About as soon as I cross the Severn, it feels welsh to me. That's when I feel I'm actually on holiday


----------



## Littgull (1 Feb 2021)

A beautiful cold crisp and sunny winter day and too good to miss going out on the bike. I rode to one of my favourite local spots, Dovestones Reservoir (Saddleworth). It always looks very scenic there but particularly so on a day like today. Total miles 30.7 there and back with a slightly extended return leg.Total ascent 2271ft. Here are a few pics.


----------



## colly (1 Feb 2021)

After a morning and early afternoon of helping my daughter in law with some stuff I took a little time this afternoon for a spin out. I didn't get underway until after 4pm so the light was fading fast and the temperature was dropping faster. I heard that snow was the order of the day for the rest of the week so It was now or never. ( well now or not for a few days at least)
Local-ish of course and all very familiar roads too. 
Towards the end of the ride I managed to get it wrong at an awkward junction and get in someones way. I'm not quite sure what I was thinking or attempting but it was definitely my fault. Fortunately the van driver wasn't a nobber and he just waited until I had finished whatever it was I was trying to do.
So back home eventually and once in I realised how cold it had become outside.

18.4 miles and 1100 ft. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62146522


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Feb 2021)

Making the most of a bright sunny morning although still cold it wasn’t raining, snowing, windy or icy I decided to get February’s 50km challenge ride done. Took a long way into Wem via Northwood, Foxholes and Creamore, over the railway crossing to turn to Aston expecting the lane to be flooded by the small industrial estate which it wasn’t but it was definitely flooded further along, got through with no wet feet and carried on to Barkers Green, back towards Wem, Tilley, Loppington, Burlton having to stop at some temporary traffic lights where there were some road repairs happening. Crossed the Ellesmere road to Marton, Weston Lullingfields where you could see the snow still on the Welsh hills. There was a foal with its mum out in the field at the stud farm enjoying the sun on the way to Bagley where I turned to Lee, into Ellesmere where a man obviously not paying attention to where he was going walked straight in front of me, I managed to get round him and took the road up Swan Hill to Welshampton. Going down the hill towards Stocks which is usually covered in a thick layer of mud and farmyard thinking that the rain had done a good job washing it clean I realised that it would all have been washed to the bottom along with a surprising amount of the road surface which made progress a bit slow to Welshampton. Stayed on the main road to Northwood and home. 34.5 miles and a lovely sunny day, lots of snowdrops flowering now which are always a cheerful sight


----------



## anothersam (1 Feb 2021)

Modest, only 13 miles and 1070’ of climbing, or so the website tells me. I may not use a computer on the bike, but I don’t escape it. It’s always satisfying going over a ride again when I get home.

Nothing much of interest except Roger Daltrey’s house. Here’s the stalker’s entrance:







I zoomed in and caught the man himself:


----------



## ianbarton (2 Feb 2021)

Something was seriously wrong with the weather yesterday. It was sunny, with only a slight breeze and a promise that it would stay like that for the rest of the day. The forecast for the rest of the week was dismal, so I decided to make the best of the day.

I set off downhill towards Tittenley and then turned right up the steep hill towards Moreton Say. I was undecided whether to turn right and go to Whitchurch, or carry on towards the A49. I decided to cross over the A49 and follow the road to Prees Lower Heath. Following the B5065 I carried on into Wem and stopped to buy some food from the Coop. Cycling out of Wem up the hill towards Pym's House I was followed by a Loadall. It's only a bit wider than a single track road, but he patiently waited until I got to the top of the hill at Pyms House where I pulled into the drive to let him overtake.

From there, there is a short downhill section and then a long undulating road that leads to Whixall. The breeze was behind me, so I made good progress. From Whixall there was a short section along the B5476 before a right turn towards Prees. I just missed a good photo opportunity when train shot through about half a mile before I got to the level crossing. After a short steep pull up the hill from Prees I stopped in the churchyard to refuel. The snowdrops are one of the first signs of Spring. After my rest, I set off downhill and back home via Ightfield. 

A total of 
55km with 346 metres of climbing.




Resting in the churchyard at Prees.




First sign of Spring.




Followed me patiently up the hill. I pulled in at the top to let him pass.




Very quiet main street in Wem.


----------



## Jon George (2 Feb 2021)

In all my years of cycling, I think I get my metrological assessment completely wrong on about one or two days per year and consequently make a hideous decision about what clothes to wear. Today was one of those days. I was sensible enough not to put on my complete wardrobe of winter cycling clobber, but after about 15 minutes I stopped to remove as many layers as I could squirrel away in my range of pockets. I still arrived home thinking I'd have been about right if I'd done the ride naked.
I know most of you outside Suffolk would consider the county devoid of any hills worth noting, but Ipswich lies in a dip and for the last couple of weeks I've been exploring a route that incorporates as many of the short, sharp rises as I can. 
This may explain the over-heating ...


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Feb 2021)

A frosty 15 miles yesterday evening just as the sun was going down... the ice just starting to form on the muddy tracks!
No-one about at 4 o'clock!


----------



## cyberknight (2 Feb 2021)

Riding home in an absolute deluge and got a puncture at the start so I'm trying to change the tube in freezing rain and the tyre is shredded so I'm facing an ,7 mile walk when a van pulls up and asks me if I need a lift! I accept as I'm stranded and my hands are already frozen ,turns out he lives in the same town .
Sometimes stuff restores your faith in people


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Riding home in an absolute deluge and got a puncture at the start so I'm trying to change the tube in freezing rain and the tyre is shredded so I'm facing an ,7 mile walk when a van pulls up and asks me if I need a lift! I accept as I'm stranded and my hands are already frozen ,turns out he lives in the same town .
> Sometimes stuff restores your faith in people


A Like for the chap in the van, not for the shredded tyre.


----------



## Gunk (2 Feb 2021)

It was such a beautiful day here today that I managed to get out for about 40 minutes in-between meetings, I fitted a new saddle (this is the third one now) which was a big improvement. Just a few miles but the Van Nic is always special to ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2021)

Went out, got drenched, came home.

Overnight rain cleared and the day brightened up through the morning. Unfortunately I couldn't manage to get out then but took the opportunity after lunch, aware that I'd only have a couple of hours before more rain was forecast to arrive.

Heading out it was a contrast to the last few days, feeling quite balmy in comparison and with a bit of sunshine as I headed up Lyth Hill, dropped down to Exford's Green and headed for Plealey. Not much traffic out and just a few people seen walking once I got away away from the popular places to exercise. Turning off for Oaks and starting the climb there wasn't a soul about until after I crested the summit and got to Wrentnall.

During the climb a light shower went through and dark cloud was building to the west. More rain started between Wrentnall and Pulverbatch and from the look of the cloud I knew I'd misjudged it and the rain had come in a bit early. Heading back through Longden would probably be the shortest but would mean having to climb over Lyth Hill again. Heading for Stapleton would be a couple of miles of downhill then I could cut across to the Condover road and head home with the wind behind me. I judged that would probably be quicker.

I'd paused to put my waterproofs on and was really glad of it as the rain lashed down, the roads were as rivers and the people I passed out walking looked drenched. I did make some good progress on the way back thanks to the tailwind but got pretty wet despite the waterproofs.

17.6 miles at 12.1 mph average. Not quite the ride I had in mind but at least I got out.





The view to the Lawley and Caer Caradoc looked quite nice through the haze today. All the snow has gone overnight - if it has been similar in Wales, Shrewsbury may be back to flooding in a couple of days.





From the same spot looking towards Oaks. There is cloud over there but nothing that made me worried at this point of the trip.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Riding home in an absolute deluge and got a puncture at the start so I'm trying to change the tube in freezing rain and the tyre is shredded so I'm facing an ,7 mile walk when a van pulls up and asks me if I need a lift! I accept as I'm stranded and my hands are already frozen ,turns out he lives in the same town .
> Sometimes stuff restores your faith in people


wow! lucky! buy a lottery ticket! I've been known to stay "luck is when preparation meets opportunity", but then there're situations like this, that don't follow that, & perhaps represent "pure" luck?


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Feb 2021)

All helps towards keeping up the 10000 steps a day regime to get fitter and healthier, which started in March last year. It's been a bit of a struggle to keep it going through January though!


----------



## figbat (2 Feb 2021)

I've been off the bike for a few weeks or so following a bout of back pain, followed by bad weather, followed by can't be bothered. Shaken myself out of it now though and back in the saddle - today was just a quickie grabbed between WFH meetings but it felt good - if not fast - and now I feel stupid for giving up on it. I went out on the home-brewed gravel bike which I continue to love to bits, despite being a lashed-together mongrel. Having been largely abandoned in the garage since last year I pulled it out, oiled the chain, pumped the tyres and went and it rode perfectly.

The ride was a mix of road, urban shared cycle/pathways and gravel. The main downside of the urban parts is the constant need for the bell, although admittedly everyone I came across was obliging and courteous in their reactions, as was I with my thanks.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Feb 2021)

Yesterday's Ride. 

Snow on the Hills but a balmy 1 or 2 C down here. Out using the usual lanes which are pretty wet at the moment. No ice thankfully. I took the Hethelpit Cross run to dodge around Upleadon and to take the Strawberry Hill approach to Oxenhall. Lots of snowdrops on show. The lanes continued to be wet with sand washed off the fields onto the road in quite a few spots. I took the usual run back from Dymock but had tarmac-ing operations require me to dismount and walk on the verge briefly. No worries tho' as my lights went on over the last few miles. Nice wee drop of fresh air. 47 smiles


----------



## Con (2 Feb 2021)

Seeing as I'm in FORCED self isolation I've got this instrument of torture out. Done an hour a day for the last 5 days and I bloody hate it but it's the only ride I can do at the moment. I can't wait for Saturday when I get my freedom back.


----------



## Ian H (2 Feb 2021)

Rode a 51k circuit via Branscombe & Sidmouth today. I nearly ruptured a lung climbing the direct way out of town, then had to fight the headwind over the top. I didn't bother visiting the sea, though I was only half a mile away, following the coast route. Nearly lost my cap descending Salcombe Hill; had to grab it, then the brakes.


----------



## a.twiddler (3 Feb 2021)

Today’s ride, 2/2/21
Yesterday was the day when I should have gone out, but I had things to sort out. The sun shone, the air was mild, but that was yesterday.

Today was a bit drizzly earlier on, dried out about lunch time though remained overcast. Should I stay or should I go? I’d considered a route of about 30 miles over the last couple of days, but time was tight. I decided to give it a go, there was always plan “B” if the weather turned or time just fled.

All thermalled up as before, no hiking socks this time, no neck tube, remembering last week’s sweatfest despite the low temperatures.

Out through the garage door, on to the drive, as last time. No messing about.

Out of the close, turn left on to minor roads, then left at T junction on to Swanlow Lane, across the uphill traffic lights and follow Swanlow Lane on to the roundabout on the A54. Straight on along Delamere St, Chester Rd, then TR to the Whitegate road, Dalefords Lane through the crossroads in Whitegate village to the traffic lights at Sandiway. Straight on, (there are road works here today with traffic diversion signs but no one pays me any attention as I roll through the cones), oblique right at the T Junction with Weaverham Road, down the hill to the next cross roads, Straight on past the Primary School on the left, carefully down the rather winding road to the hump of the bridge over the railway then let off the brakes to roll down the long straight to the cross roads at Mill Lane at the bottom. As I thought, time is galloping by so instead of going straight on I turn right along Mill Lane towards Hartfordbeach and implement plan “B”.

This is a nice undulating lane where the recumbent shines. Build up speed towards the bottom of the dips. Keep rolling in the same gear and ease off towards the top. Roll gently over the summit, gently increase speed again, repeat. There is something very relaxing and long leggedy about this, not to do with speed or strength, but with lazily maintaining momentum. As I am not long leggedy, and fairly lazy, that’s a treat for me. A long level straight stretch follows, with traffic lights for a bridge over a railway junction in the distance. The bridge used to be two lane but at some time it was decided that traffic lights would be a more economic solution rather than rebuilding or reinforcing it. As it is, you have time when approaching it on a bike to watch the lights change repeatedly, and wonder if there will be an obliging motorist around to trigger the green in your favour when you get there. At that time of day there is not much traffic about.

As it happens, the lights go green just as I get to the bridge. There’s a steep climb to the top then a second bridge before dropping down on the other side. Next a residential road ending in a roundabout on the Hartford road where I go right. Some traffic about but easy enough to take the right lane at the next traffic lights to go right over another railway bridge then straight on past the Grange school and across the next lights. Straight down towards the traffic lights at the A556 junction but am brought to a halt by a car stopping unexpectedly at a crossing. Fumbling to get into a low enough gear to launch again, sometimes with all the anticipation in the world you end up stopped in the wrong gear. Fortunately with the can of cogs in the back hub it doesn’t take long to get going again.

Across the A566 to the cycle path, across the Weaver bridge and up the steep hill on the other side of the river. Right into Davenham, manouevreing past oncoming buses and cars until I reach London Road and turn right. Wriggling round the speed humps then turning right into Jack Lane towards Moulton I avoid more speed humps. Passing a woman with a small boy on the pavement I hear her say’ “Oooh! look at that cool bike!” and the boy says “Bike! bike!”. Another potential recumbentist in years to come, perhaps. 

Continuing along Jack Lane I come to the T junction with the A533 where I turn right on to this fairly busy road. There is a painted cycle lane each side of this two lane road but in the direction I am travelling it is muddy with some puddles. There is a grating every few metres in the middle of the cycle lane but many are hidden under puddles and I begin to wonder if I am going to come across a missing one under water. The 20” front wheel would stop pretty quickly in one of those. As it is now, there is a bump every time I pass a grating. Not the best design. There are roadworks where this stretch of road meets a roundabout and the cycle lane is closed off in my direction by barriers which push you out towards the overtaking traffic. Traffic behind me waits while I make a spurt from the cycle lane end to the roundabout and head off the next spasm of traffic going round it. 

I go straight across on to a road through an industrial estate. There are road works all along this stretch and the presence of a cycle lane each side adds to the temporary narrowness of it. I stop to turn on my rear flashing light. I can’t say it makes me feel less vulnerable; maybe it will give drivers something to aim at on this dull day. Then it starts to rain. How nice.

I press on to the junction at the end of the road where there are traffic lights stubbornly at red. A large box van comes alongside me as I am rolling about 25 metres from the lights. It stops, waiting to turn into an entrance opposite. The lights turn green and I speed up again. The box van stays stationary long enough to hold up traffic behind me so I can get across the junction unmolested on to Clive Lane and then turn right into the next turning.

This is Rilshaw Lane, up which until last week I had not travelled for over a year, and down which I am now going to return in the rain. At this end it has plenty of trees to help keep the rain off. The trend is downhill so I have a leisurely two mile tree lined roll. At the bottom it climbs steeply to cross the bridge over the Station Road Bypass before meeting Station Road itself. I have to wait for a flow of traffic before turning left on Station Road. Then I wait for the queue of traffic to do whatever it is going to to at the adjacent junction with the by pass. Then I dive across, follow the road right, and nip into Weaver Street. 

Here the road climbs steeply and is a test of what I can I can summon up of my recumbent legs from last year. A bit of a struggle but today, I have managed to stay aboard which is a plus point from my last outing, when I had to get off and push.

I get up the steepest part of the climb spinning and getting hot before changing up as the slope eases. The recumbent legs are still awol as per the last ride but they will return once I get the miles in. Over the kerb to Ways Green and Gladstone Street then Swanlow Lane and home. It felt a long climb from the bottom of Weaver St. today. I arrive home hot, sweaty, rain soaked but happy. My only regret -no photos today.

Distance 18.47miles Average 10.3mph Max 25.6mph



 
Total Ascent:​  
441​  
ft​  
Total Descent:
 
447​  
ft​  
Start Elevation:
 
194​  
ft​  

 
End Elevation:
 
189​  
ft​  
​  
Min Elevation:
 
71​  
ft​  
​  
Max Elevation:
 
257​  
ft​


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Feb 2021)

Another village loop- just over 13 miles today- into sleety rain and wind straight from the north so temperature felt much colder than 2 degrees! ...need a cuppa to defrost and a warm shower!

Not a soul out- wonder why...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Feb 2021)

A bit of sunshine and slightly improved temperatures helped to get me going. Flooding continues so I couldn't get across Longdon Marsh. Instead I took the Old Pendock Church dodge. Both the Severn and Avon were very high at Tewkesbury but it would have to be very exceptional for those bridges to be closed. There was a superb display of cyclamen at Lower Westmancote. Should've taken a pic. I did take a pic of the snowdrops at Ashton-under-Hill as I'd stopped for a quick bite to eat. The Avon had flooded at Eckington so I was forced to cross at Pershore. That lead to the higher and more exposed run through to Upton. With sufficient chill breeze it was a bit of a slog at times. Still flooded at Upton so it was the Tunnel Hill way home. Longest ride of 2021 so far. 58 smiles


----------



## cyberknight (4 Feb 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Riding home in an absolute deluge and got a puncture at the start so I'm trying to change the tube in freezing rain and the tyre is shredded so I'm facing an ,7 mile walk when a van pulls up and asks me if I need a lift! I accept as I'm stranded and my hands are already frozen ,turns out he lives in the same town .
> Sometimes stuff restores your faith in people


Just fitted a wiggle lifeline commuter tyre and I am impressed for the price a good tyre


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2021)

A couple of rides done:
*Yesterday:* I went for a shorter version of my Acton Burnell loop just to get some miles in. Still milder out than of late but a cooler and stronger wind than the previous day. I headed over Lyth Hill at the start and dropped down to Condover, finding the lanes wetter than expected after more overnight rain. The flood on the way to Longnor is back to needing to be careful to avoid getting soggy feet.

I picked up a decent tailwind after Longnor so made good progress through Acton Burnell and Pitchford before dropping into the dip and the climb out the other side. I decided to vary things a bit by staying on this road after Cantlop and heading for Weeping Cross and home via Meole Brace. Finishing into the wind was unavoidable but I wouldn't have minded as much if it hadn't rained on me as well in the last couple of miles.

A fraction over 20 miles at 13.1 mph average. No pictures from this one.

*Today: * The forecast looked good but I was struggling to make my mind up where to go - Somewhere different to recent rides and somewhere that I wasn't going to get my feet wet. I decided to head to Wilderley via Stapleton as I very rarely ride that lane and even more rarely in that direction.

I started off with a climb up to the top of Lyth Hill and dropped down the Annscroft side to add a bit of distance. The temporary lights are working properly today. Heading round to Exford's Green I took a bit of a detour just for a change before rejoining the road to Stapleton. There were more people out walking along the lanes than I've seen for a while (not huge crowds though so easy to keep my distance) and a couple of horse riders too.

Turning onto the lane to Wilderley it was quiet and I settled down to a comfortable pace on the long steady climb. I really thought I might have the lane to myself the whole way to the top but saw somone walking then was overtaken by a van in the last couple of hundred yards.

Taking a left I headed past Coppice Farm and made for the Picklescott Road, greeting a passing cyclist on the way - the only one I saw today. The descent to Dorrington is an enjoyable one. On the wet road I took it with a tad more caution than usual but it's still a good bit of road. The A49 was very quiet which made the crossing easy then I picked up the tailwind to Ryton, Condover and up to the short stretch along the A49. This all went well although I did wonder about one driver who was all set to go charging past at a point where the road is a bit too narrow for it - they did hold back fortunately.

Nearing home I realised that the mileage was going to be just under 20 which would have irritated me, so a bit of a tour round the village was taken to round it up.

20.1 miles at 12.2 mph average. I enjoyed that one.





The view from the top of Lyth Hill once again. The Stretton hills are hiding in low cloud today but there are some good sunbeams breaking through.





Up at Wilderley.





Just before starting my descent to Dorrington - looking back to where I took the first photo from.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Feb 2021)

Been doing some bimbling rides of late, a work colleague uses wandrer.earth so I thought I'd give it a try, it tracks how many of your local roads you have ridden. Seems kind of in keeping with current restrictions, and I found a good few places yesterday that I'd never been to. On the more beaten track, the Thames Path at Staines Bridge (behind the old 3 screen cinema for those old enough to remember) made me turn and go another way, just as the rain started.




That was yesterday, and today saw a 3 mile trip to the bank extended to 21 miles, partly due to another part of the Thames flooded, this time roadside at Chertsey Bridge. I'll admit I ignored the road closed signs, and made an effort to get through this, but seeing another cyclist coming from the other and with their feet under the water made my mind up to turn around. 




Rather than re-trace my steps I ambled through Charlton Village past the site of the old 'Bendy Toys' factory.
Back on the commute tomorrow


----------



## footloose crow (4 Feb 2021)

*4 Feb. Why does it always rain on me...*

I am under a bridge, shivering. It has been raining hard enough to feel the drops impact through my clothes and there is a layer of water running across the road. There are deeper puddles that run from verge to verge where the road dips. My shoes are full of water despite wearing my thickest, most waterproof covers. There is a spreading dampness in my base layer that starts at the neck and is moving southwards. My gloves are wet and cold. I dropped one of them in a puddle and a lorry ran it over. When I put it back on, it was no wetter than the one still on my hand.

I am not sure I am having a great time.

A text arrives from my wife. She is tracking me on Strava beacon and is concerned that I have not moved for ten minutes. Perhaps I have crashed? No I am standing under a railway bridge somewhere between Treverbyn and Bugle. Its raining here. Apparently not raining at home, that's good to know.






Time to move before I get colder.

It all started so well. Blue sky and a forecast that suggested a 30% probability of a light shower. I have been on new roads and enjoying different views today. Not fast, not slow. Not racing the hills but changing down through the gears and there are so many to choose from in my super low cassette. Spin, puff, spin, puff and the minor summits arrive with my lungs intact.





_Looking across to the Cornish Alps. Only when I turned around I could see the rain coming...._

Along lanes and some OK cycle path following the NCN signs through the steep back roads of St Austell. I never seem to do this the same way twice. Onto the Clay Trails, a network of gravel paths that criss cross the old clay pits and link the north and south edges of this pale, lunar landscape. The rain has caught up with me but it is ordinary rain and I am happy to continue grinding up the rain washed, stone filled gravel path to reach the Cornish heights, all 225 vertical metres of it . Ten per cent on gravel is worth 15% on the road - right? 

It is only when I am at the furthest point from home that the rain turns Hollywood. A fire hose of cold water. A sudden explosionof gravel filled drainage from the steep slopes to my right. The hiss of wet tyres on a damp road changes to a slurping, foaming bow wave around the wheels. I centre the pedals in the deeper puddles and hope there are no potholes. It is twilight-dark at just 1pm. The rain has sucked all the light out of the sky. 

No stopping. Pedalling creates some flickers of warmth in the dampness of my clothing. The kilometres pass...more quickly than miles would anyway. I have stopped looking at the scenery, just the road. Watching for holes. Avoiding debris. 

In the last ten kilometres the rain peters out and on the horizon is a line of blue. The blackness is behind me.

Amazing how that clearer sky, brighter light can lift the mood. I have stopped feeling so cold. I wonder what all the fuss was about. 

It's Just a bit of rain......


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Feb 2021)

A days holiday today so out on the Paul Hewitt at 11am. Very damp and pretty foggy so lights on and brighter clothing. A nice steady ride out to the outskirts of York, rivers were high and lots of flooded fields still.
26.4 miles with an average of 15.2 mph.


----------



## Littgull (5 Feb 2021)

One of the very few good things to come out of the pandemic lockdowns is that it led many of us to be a bit creative to seek out and devise interesting rides of limited distance within our own localities. During the first lockdown last year I created a couple of routes both with the theme of riding through large parks that have wide good surfaced pathways running through them. I called these routes '7 Parks' and '4 Parks' respectively. Both routes are entirely within the Greater Manchester footprint so the furtherest I am from home at any time is 15 miles. I rode the '7 Parks' route today on my mtb as I knew the path through Daisy Nook would be very muddy after recent snow and rain. All the other 6 parks were on totally all weather surfaces and weren't muddy at all.
These parks are all very scenic and pleasing to the eye. Great for seeing the changing seasons throughout the year. Total mileage today 40.8 miles with a very modest 2122 ft of ascent.
Here are a few pics (manly of the park entrances):


----------



## philtalksbx (5 Feb 2021)

14km in the sunshine after some heavy rain in Oxford. Very wet so part of my usual loop wasn‘t passable.




I‘m improving times on some of my “barometer” climbs so fitness is returning, and the reconfigured Record Ace is making me smile again. Happy days.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Feb 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *4 Feb. Why does it always rain on me...*
> 
> I am under a bridge, shivering. It has been raining hard enough to feel the drops impact through my clothes and there is a layer of water running across the road. There are deeper puddles that run from verge to verge where the road dips. My shoes are full of water despite wearing my thickest, most waterproof covers. There is a spreading dampness in my base layer that starts at the neck and is moving southwards. My gloves are wet and cold. I dropped one of them in a puddle and a lorry ran it over. When I put it back on, it was no wetter than the one still on my hand.
> 
> ...


The answer to your question ,it's because you lied when you were seventeen ,according to the song 
Cold Cornish rain, well done on getting out definitely type 2 fun


----------



## Donger (5 Feb 2021)

My first ride for a week, but I'm a sucker for punishment, so I followed up last week's Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride with February's century .... a 101.8km (63.3 mile) ride. Still staying local, but at times about 15 miles away from home, I started with a big loop out to Cam and Slimbridge, taking my first drinks stop outside my favourite eating pub, the Frocester George:




Thankfully I didn't have to climb Frocester Hill today. One day, when this pandemic is over, the club is sure to throw it in, and I'm not too confident of keeping up my 100% record of getting up it in one. Here it is in the background:




The Wildfowl and Wetlands Trust was still closed at Slimbridge, but I rode all the way to the entrance anyway, as it's a nice ,smooth, flat road and there were plenty of greylag geese to be seen. You can see the observation tower in this shot:




Apologies for this next shot, as I have an abysmal zoom on my camera, which was chosen for its robustness and water-proof qualities. As I was exploring some of the lanes near Slimbridge, I spotted a group of three big grey birds in a field. They were behaving a bit like herons, but looked more like emus! On closer inspection, I'm pretty sure this was my very first sighting of cranes in the wild:




From the 40 mile mark onwards, the weather detiorated. The wind sprung up just as I started heading into it, and the temperature dropped as it started to rain. Then came a miraculous little weather window for about two minutes as I stopped for a drink by these daffodils. Almost spring-like it was:




After a pretty miserable last twenty miles, I got home in 5 hours 33 mins ..... almost an hour faster than last week's effort, but with freezing cold feet. Don't let the sunshine and daffodils fool you. 101.8km (63.3 miles) done, so still in the challenge. The good news is that I don't have to decide whether to put myself through that again until near the end of March.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## colly (6 Feb 2021)

Up early and a glance out of the window showed a damp morning. It was still dark when I got the bike out and I thought I was being crafty by getting a few miles in before the predicted rains today. Almost 50 yards up the road and the heavens opened. By the time I got to the roundabout on Easterly Road I was soaked to the skin. So I abandoned the plan of a trip out to Selby and decided on some local stuff so I could bale out as and when I had had enough.
Back past home and some loops around local roads and through the park. By the time I had been up Easterly Road three times and up through the park twice the wet and the cold told me to get the f*** home. Which I did.
Pleased I got out but even more pleased to get in again. Spent 5 mins mopping the kitchen floor.

11.7 miles and 977ft of upness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62308219


----------



## gavgav (6 Feb 2021)

Didn’t manage to get out at all during the working week, due to the weather and so I dragged myself out into the fog and mizzle, for a morning ride. Bitingly cold wind, the sort that makes your face and teeth hurt.

Set out through the nearby estate, then through Betton Abbots and along Lyons Lane, to Condover. Then changed from my normal route and for the first time ever I climbed up the long slope to Berriewood and Condover industrial estate. Done it in the opposite direction, a few times, but never this way round. It is a pull, but not overly steep.

I then turned down to Wheathall and along to Gonsal, looped through Ryton village and then Dorrington, where the A49 was quiet, which meant it was easy to cross onto the Netley road.

After leaving the village, I took the narrow lane back towards the A49, which gets worse and worse every time I use it. It’s virtually impassable, for a car now, with the numerous potholes, craters, sand, gravel and water. Little or no Tarmac. It’s not surprising, when you find huge arctic lorries using it, as myself and 2 walkers did today, luckily where we could get into a gateway and out of the road. The chap remarked about the size of the lorry being unsuitable for the lane and it would certainly have broken more of the road up. I think it’s time to strike that lane off the ones to ride.

The short section on the A49 was quiet and I then called at dad’s for a quick chat, before continuing on to Exfords Green and Annscroft, where 1 of the 2 sets of traffic lights has gone. The drizzle got a little heavier and the fog even thicker, as I neared Shrewsbury, finishing the ride by going through Meole village and home.

18.57 miles at 11.6mph avg. No point on taking any photo’s, due to the fog.


----------



## gbb (6 Feb 2021)

Innit wet out there ?
Just an hour meandering around the river at different locations. Roads, paths everything is soaked. The trees I rode alongside have more moss growing up the trunks than I ever saw before. River, while not as high as it has been is plowing through, fields, gold courses, ditches, paths are flooded.
Good ride, enjoyed it....but innit wet eh ?


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Feb 2021)

6.5 miles in the wet- got turned back by a local farmer as he said the back road was 3 foot underwater, so cut down a track to have a look- the wetland sanctuary certainly was today!


----------



## geocycle (6 Feb 2021)

A 25 mile local loop up Littledale and Conder valley. Cold and drizzly most of the time so no photos. Probably wouldn’t have gone out except for the forecast ice next week. Any hesitation went when I got out up the lanes. Had a close encounter with a buzzard who had found lunch near the Caton moor wind farm. Climb up Littledale is pretty steep but I only got up to 240 altitude with 600 m of total climbing. Despite the weather views across the Bay to the Lakes were good. Every pull in and car park was full! Great to see people getting outdoors.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (6 Feb 2021)

Chill north wind greeted me as I headed out around the northern reaches of the Malverns. In the lanes and heading south wasn't too bad but the upslopes seemed hard. I paused at the top of Winthill to snap some wonderful snowdrops and to let some horse riders get to a bit of safety. I opted to go by Coddington where the crocus is up and flowering but the petals were closed against a grey sky. The banks of snowdrops at the top of Wellington Heath were amazing. Down through the ford at Clencher's Mill is always a pleasant run. From Bromsberrow it was back into that nagging chill northerly for the final miles. With the traffic flows apparent locally it would seem that the Severn is still flooding. Certainly plenty of water lying around. 42 smiles


----------



## philtalksbx (6 Feb 2021)

I tried a short loop to shake down the Orbea having converted it back to a Shimano group set. Sadly my first puncture for several years forced a rethink having used my spare tube so I stayed a bit closer to home and diverted through Forest Hill, Beckley and Elsfield. The views across Otmoor from Buckley are great, especially today with much of the water meadows flooded. 




Almost 20km in an hour and the bike feels great. Time to warm up with rugby and a beer...


----------



## Jon George (7 Feb 2021)

Not My Ride Today (at least, not yet), but my wife has just reported that someone has cycled past our house (there's snow everywhere) ... on a Penny-Farthing.


----------



## Old jon (7 Feb 2021)

Well, I was fooled by the birdbath this morning. The first time for a while it has not been frozen over, I could see the ripples the wind was making . . .

So I took the Spa out for a ride and it was, politely, freezing. But this year I have ridden so little and feel that I need to ride more. So I kept on pedalling. Start off along Jack Lane into the depths of Holbeck. Not literally, though the beck itself is very high, only a couple of feet below the road surface along Water Lane. The last five rides have been very local loops, and short repetitive ones at that. Today was going to be a bit different.

Given the temperature, I wanted options, so away from Water Lane and through Hunslet on the way to John o’ Gaunts. If my hands had not warmed up by then it is only five or six miles back home. Warm hands, carry on down the hill to Oulton. And lose the warmth. Turn right, the road rises just enough to warm up again, through Rothwell and Carlton on the way to Robin Hood. Straight across the A61 there, and the road goes up to Thorpe on the Hill. Up far enough for there still to be snow at the side of the road. Up far enough for the easterly wind to be a bit painful.

So, head for Middleton. Down the Ring Road to Tommy Wass, either the houses at the side of the road took the edge off the wind or things had warmed up a bit. A right turn at the pub, ride past the park and decide to turn left. To ride up to Beeston, and then down again to Top Moor Side. Proper Holbeck. And then, via Water Lane again, to home. Eighteen miles, with a grin when I reached there, ‘cos I know the shower will thaw me out. Good to ride again.

The map,


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Feb 2021)

Just a quick loop through Plymstock and out to Jennycliff, up Staddon Heights and home.
I left Dilys in her crate while out. Poor old girl!















8 little miles.


----------



## gavgav (7 Feb 2021)

I’d arranged to meet up with Paul H for a ride and he sent me a message, first thing, to say he was still up for it, despite the freezing cold temperatures. We met at 11:45, after I’d done my on call stint, by the traffic lights, with light snow falling and a biting North Easterly wind, with us both deciding we were utterly mad to be out, but that’s what lockdown does to you!!

We went South, so had the wind mostly behind us through Betton Abbots, Condover, Gonsal, Stapleton and Exfords Green. It felt cold, but bearable.....At Annscroft we then turned North, into the wind, to Hook a Gate and Nobold, where we parted ways and I don’t think I’ve ever been so cold on a bike, despite multiple layers and thermals. My feet weren’t too bad, thanks to my Neoprene overshoes, but Paul had lost much of the feeling in his feet.

My final stint was through Meole village and home with 14.79 miles on the clock. Nice to catch up with Paul, but we both remarked about wishing warmer Spring days on as quick as possible. Lots of people out walking and on bikes, so we weren’t the only ones. Unfortunately very busy with traffic as well.


----------



## ianbarton (7 Feb 2021)

Very cold today. The temperature was around 4C, but there was a very cold Easterly wind. I did my Market Drayton loop in reverse. I had taken a flask of hot chocolate with me and intended to stop in Audlem to drink it and eat my sandwich. When I go there I decided it made sense to cycle the last three miles to a nice warm kitchen. Much too cold to remove my gloves and take a photo. There were quite a few flurries of snow, but not enough to stick to the road.


----------



## ianbarton (7 Feb 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> Today’s ride, 2/2/21
> Yesterday was the day when I should have gone out, but I had things to sort out. The sun shone, the air was mild, but that was yesterday.


Nice to hear about your Winsford rides. I used to live there until I was about 18 and left for Uni (1973). Members of my family have lived there for at least 200 years. It has changed out of all recognition since those days.


----------



## derrick (7 Feb 2021)

My birthday ride, Have been doing birthday rides for a few years now, Normally we would have up to a dozen come along, but with this lock down i could only do it with one mate, also i would have gone to Calpe for our normal training camp, but that will not happen this year, so not done many proper rides of late. Anyway we set of 8-30am to do the 69 birthday miles, first 30miles no problem but then started to feel it in the legs, we carried on for the rest of the ride, found a coffee shop when we got to Hertford about 60 miles, Had a nice coffee and sausage roll, then carried on to the end, finished up doing 74 miles, No big celebration as we would have normally done if the pubs had been open, But we did have a sneaky beer Assanga did have a ride on my new bike at the end of the ride.





A good day out although a bit damp. https://www.strava.com/activities/4744465172


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2021)

Only just over 10 miles today, but it was in sub-zero temepratures and high 20mph winds and heavy snow on the 29er!
The road conditions were quite good as it had rained for most of yesterday & overnight and stayed above freezing, so no ice, but there were some places where the ruts were starting to freeze over and drifts off the fields were building up.

I took the main road into Felixstowe and then turned onto the road that runs along the seafront and straight into the bitterly cold north-easterly. I followed this all the way into Old Felixstowe except for the bit where I cut onto the prom rather than try to use Bent Hill as a number of children were sledging on it. Suffice to say it was a bit blowy and grey with rough seas...




Down & up through the Dip towards the golf club it would have probably been quicker walking, but after that it was my regular commuting road of Gulphur Road -and a tail wind for almost all of it. Due to it being through open countryside I was expecting some problems, but the hedges and trees lining most of it appeared to have acted as snow barriers keeping the roads mostly clear




although there was a nasty section near the old golf driving range where a bit of a drift had built up




Wrapped up in 2 pairs of socks, walking boots, trousers with Altura waterproof trousers over the top, 3 layers plus jacket up top and liner gloves inside the split finger padded gloves it wasn't too bad, but the headwinds were an absolute bugger - especially with the snow being blown into my eyes (even a cap didn't help).


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Feb 2021)

Cold and breezy here too with a few snow showers. Started out into the wind to Whixall, through to Hollinswood, Fenns Bank over the swing bridge to Alkington, back into Whixall, Coton, Foxholes, Horton forgetting that the road has been closed all week for drainage works to stop the house at the end of the lane flooding whenever it rains- it looked like work had stopped for the weekend and the road was open. Carried on to the Ellesmere Road then turned towards Loppington turning by the village duck pond to Lyneal finding quite a few flooded bits down this lane, down another wet lane to Welshampton where it’s now snowing quite a bit so back to Northwood and home. Only saw a couple of walkers and not much traffic. Glad I bought a warm winter jacket so most of me stayed warm.
26.2 miles. Lots of snowdrops out now so took a photo to remind me it is getting closer to spring.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Feb 2021)

I missed my commute rides Sat/Sun due to the weather forecast, rather frustratingly the forecast was nothing like the real thing so I could have cycled. Popped out for a brief pedal this morning just to see how cold it was. -2.5C, so a wee bit nippy and rather dull on main roads to avoid the ice. Still, felt better for making the effort.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Feb 2021)

A trip out to get bread rolls but took the long way round... including a whizz through the wetlands flood water!

Just over 10 miles in some dodgy snow- no ice today- but it was fun, though very blustery on the top.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Feb 2021)

The temperature was just above freezing but a brisk north easter made the "feels like" temperature around -6 C. As I set out I spied bearded Brian. We rode at a social distance to The Rampings where he headed off for Bushley. We'd had a bit of a chat while snow fell. By the time I got to Forthampton the snow had stopped. Floods are going down slowly but still very high so I was required to take the Wickridge Street dodge from Chaceley. I took the Murrell's End route to begin my run back into that cold wind. Hedges and woods helped shield the worst at times but the exposed sections were tough going. Plenty of cheerful snowdrops along the lanes. Buzzards seemed to like hovering on the wind and woodpeckers amongst others were active. Might not feel like it but Spring is in the air. 49 smiles


----------



## colly (8 Feb 2021)

I have just noticed that my Garmin is 12 hours out.  So my early morning rides look like an afternoon ride and vice versa. How did that happen ? Maybe it's been like that always???

This 'afternoon' I finally managed to get free from doing all sorts of nothing and dragged the bike out. 4pm it was and yet another break in the clouds and swirling snow. None of it has settled today so the roads were clear if a little damp. I didn't venture far from home just in case the threatened snow arrived in force. Yet again local roads taking in Easterly Road and Roundhay Park and out via Moortown and Shadwell to Stairfoot Lane. A loop somewhere near Lineham Farm then around the reservoir and back via The Dexter and Shadwell Lane to Moortown again. Street lane took me back to the clock and still feeling frisky I added another trip through the park. The snow had begun to settle on the road through the park. No traffic and only a few walkers left it pretty much undisturbed. I had to take it steady up the hill and at times could feel the rear wheel beginning to slip and lose traction. Then back to The Clock at Oakwood and up Easterly Road again to home.

All in it was 25.8 miles and 1626 ft of up. Fixed wheel.


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62412675


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Feb 2021)

Lots of layers on and out to brave the cold this afternoon. The route was a slightly lengthened version of my regular Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage route by heading over Lyth Hill on the way out and the way back.

Although it was just above freezing the wind always feels bitter when you get easterly winds like this and today wasn't an exception. The roads are drying out fairly quickly and where they were still wet they weren't icy, which was good. I did run through some snow showers which didn't cause any bother - the snow was dry pellets so bounced or brushed off my clothes and there wasn't enough for it to settle on the road.

The wind direction gave the route a different feel as it made some roads feel easier but drastically slowed me down on the run from Longnor to Acton Burnell and Cound Moor. Usually I'd have a tailwind for most of this section and cruising speeds of 18 to 20 mph are easy on the favourable sections. Today I could only manage 11 or 12 mph for much of it.

There were very few people out walking or running which made it great for the social distancing. I only got a glimpse of two other cyclists during the whole trip.

Edit to add: I forgot to mention the tractor on the approach to Cound. I think its trailer had been loaded with lime and there must have been a fair bit of spillage as clouds of dust were streaming off various bits of the bodywork and looking like it was towing a James Bond style smokescreen.

25.7 miles at 12.1 mph average.





The view from Lyth Hill with a few showers marching across the landscape.





Later on there is a more substantial shower about to obscure the Wrekin and heading my way.









A couple of shots from Cound. The flag of New Zealand was the one flying in the village today


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Feb 2021)

Still cold and windy with snow showers although the sun did appear a couple of times. Started out on my commuting route past the Moatshed but turned back to Whixall rather than to Wem, turned back to Northwood passing the other end of the lane I live down then to Bettisfield avoiding the large puddles which are hiding big potholes, over to Breadon Heath, Welshampton taking the lane by the church to Lyneal then to Loppington. As I wasn’t too cold I decided to go a bit further so turned by the pub to Nonely, Myddle turning back to Loppington in Burlton. Made slow progress in the cold wind to Brown Heath, English Frankton going past the woods to Lyneal back to Northwood taking the second turning home. Got home on 47.8km so went to the end of the lane and back to get past 50km just for @13 rider. Only saw one other cyclist and a couple of dog walkers.
Pictures from the woods going to Lyneal and Breadon Heath.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Feb 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> Still cold and windy with snow showers although the sun did appear a couple of times. Started out on my commuting route past the Moatshed but turned back to Whixall rather than to Wem, turned back to Northwood passing the other end of the lane I live down then to Bettisfield avoiding the large puddles which are hiding big potholes, over to Breadon Heath, Welshampton taking the lane by the church to Lyneal then to Loppington. As I wasn’t too cold I decided to go a bit further so turned by the pub to Nonely, Myddle turning back to Loppington in Burlton. Made slow progress in the cold wind to Brown Heath, English Frankton going past the woods to Lyneal back to Northwood taking the second turning home. Got home on 47.8km so went to the end of the lane and back to get past 50km just for @13 rider. Only saw one other cyclist and a couple of dog walkers.
> Pictures from the woods going to Lyneal and Breadon Heath.
> View attachment 572904
> 
> ...


I thought my ears were burning earlier  ,


----------



## chriswoody (9 Feb 2021)

Well with over 30cm's of fresh snow outside, I really couldn't resist going out for a play on the Gravel bike. It's been really cold these last days and minus 14 last night so the snow is really dry and like a soft powder. I set off after lunch when it had warmed up to minus 6 and headed west. The tracks leading to the forest had seen a lot of traffic and were relatively easy to find traction on.





After a few kilometres, the track winds between horse paddocks on the banks of the river and several cars had been down here. The wheel ruts left behind made for rough, but ridable tracks. The bike dancing and weaving along always on the edge of traction, but never quite losing it.






The going is slow in the soft powder however, I'm getting ample opportunity to practice my bike handling skills. After the horse paddocks, the car tracks dry up and I'm left floundering around in the deep powder finding traction wherever I can. 






After a short uphill section, I find the snow getting ever deeper, until eventually I grind to a halt and a few hundred metres of hike a bike ensue.






Back on more solid ground, I continue on the larger forest tracks around the horse farm near Stedden. Rather than carry on my usual route down to the Hydro Electric plant I decide to make a short loop in the forest here, up and past the farm house. The first kilometres are deep and hard going, the track under the snow was all churned up with deep muddy ruts before the snow came, now it provides a rough frozen underlay to the soft powder snow.






Past the farmhouse, the track becomes more compacted again as I come out onto tracks that have been traversed countless times by cars in the last days, further on, a short downhill section brings me to the end of my loop and I set course for home. Pausing for a break and a drink from my frozen water bottle, the snow starts lazily falling again.






Not long after, as I'm battling through more deep powder, the clouds start to break and the late afternoon sun makes a brief appearance, colouring the landscape in the most beautiful light.






Onwards I ride, probably the slowest average speed I've managed, but loving every moment in this stark and beautiful winter landscape. The bike is probably not the most suitable for this, but the fun I've had has been immeasurable, my legs burning from the effort.






Overall it's been just under 16 kilometres of sheer crazy fun and remarkably, no crashing. The temperatures are not due to rise above freezing for another week, so plenty more time for some more snowy forest adventures.


----------



## figbat (9 Feb 2021)

Just a quickie today, a gap in meetings allowed for it. Dressed in ‘all the clothes’ I ventured out and stayed warm for the whole ride. I experimented with those Hot Hands sachets in my gloves and they worked well, no cold hands or fingers at all and I could feel the warmth as I rode. I also popped one in each overshoe on top of the toe area of my shoes but these didn’t make an appreciable difference - although my feet were not that cold anyway.

A mix of road and shared paths on my gravel bike.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Feb 2021)

Cloudy start, icy patches, snow flurries and sunshine to finish. An enjoyable 12 mile pootle, albeit on main roads.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> including a whizz through the wetlands flood water!


that water looks cold. get the feet wet?


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> a few showers marching across the landscape.


yikes, looks like a scene from the movie "Twister"


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that water looks cold. get the feet wet?


A bit, but I was only 3 mikes from home by then! ... got good old fashioned stainless steel mudguards which deflected it and didn't go fast [this time!]


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Feb 2021)

Mrs 26 and I saddled up despite some snowflakes falling. They didn't last long but the temperature was just above freezing and the wind chill took it down to -2 C equivalent. We rode to Callow End and detoured to Pixham Ferry where the River was back between its banks. We looped back homeward by Clevelode where we purchased a Hellebore from a roadside plant sale. Mrs 26 headed for the warmth as I took to the Castlemorton lanes and rode to Longdon Marsh where floods are still all around but the lane is clear. I took the Queenhill loop before taking to The Boynes and Brotheridge Green for home. Despite there being a fair amount of ice around the lanes had mostly dried out in this cold wind. There were a few patches of ice on the roads but they were easily avoided by dismounting briefly. Safety first for me! 36 smiles


----------



## geocycle (10 Feb 2021)

Well, I was expecting snow apocalypse this week but had three freezing cold but bright sunny days! With dry roads the risk of ice was low even though temperatures below freezing. Managed to get out each lunchtime for a 12-13 mile ride on the Thorn up to a local wind turbine. View across the Conder valley toClougha Pike and across Morecambe Bay to a snowy Lake District.


----------



## colly (10 Feb 2021)

A sunny day so what can I do ? 
Out at around 10 am with the intention of a longish ride. A quick loop before I set off in earnest and I found that after just 3 miles I was feeling dead. Legs aching, every stroke was an effort, it was hard work, and was it cold? Oh dear me yes it was.  I almost gave in and turned for home.
I didn't, because I've been here before and sometimes one just needs to get into it a bit and let things settle down.
I had a route in mind and so I pressed on. Out of Leeds via Shadwell and East Keswick and into Wetherby by way of Linton.
14 miles in and I was only just coming to terms with things, each upwards turn of the road though brought misery.
Out from Wetherby into the Easterly wind, past the race course (racing on the 12th apparently for those that like such things) and I was STILL pondering a turn for home. Past Bickerton and the last viable get out slipped behind me as I pressed on to Tockwith and Rufforth. I finally seemed to get into some kind of rhythm and found I was relaxing into the effort and the ride. York ring road came and went and as I slid down into York via Acomb I felt much better. 
York is a busy place traffic wise but as it happened I pretty much just cruised through despite having to stop at almost every set of lights and every pedestrian crossing.
Out from York on the unusually quiet A19 rather than the Solar Way cycle path, only because the roads were free of ice and snow. Cyclepaths around where I live are as slippery as it gets. I was cruising along passing the turn for Escrick and stopping near Ricall for a 'comfort break'. I think that's what we call a pi55. Down into Barlby and then into Selby, passing the old BOCM place where it looks like they are pulling many of the old massive grain silos down.
Once over the old toll bridge I was heading for home, but what's this ? A headwind ? I was promised easterly winds today and I imagined sliding back into Leeds for the last 20 miles with a nice push at my back. As it was I was pushing into a block headwind, not all that strong to be fair but it was icey. I stopped at Monk Fryston for a pastie and a coffee, both of which were very welcome. It was only a local shop and no seats so I was stood outside in the cold. I hopped back on right after scoffing.  I could have wandered about letting it digest a bit but it was too damn cold and I didn't want to get chilled.
Heavy legs after the stop soon disappeared but it was still a slog for the last 14 miles or so. I was tempted to do a few local laps to get over the 70 mile mark and considered it for all of .5 seconds. Bugger that.

62.5 miles and 2150 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62474554


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2021)

colly said:


> A sunny day so what can I do ?
> Out at around 10 am with the intention of a longish ride. A quick loop before I set off in earnest and I found that after just 3 miles I was feeling dead. Legs aching, every stroke was an effort, it was hard work, and was it cold? Oh dear me yes it was.  I almost gave in and turned for home.
> I didn't, because I've been here before and sometimes one just needs to get into it a bit and let things settle down.
> I had a route in mind and so I pressed on. Out of Leeds via Shadwell and East Keswick and into Wetherby by way of Linton.
> ...


Respect! The word cryogenic springs to mind


----------



## footloose crow (10 Feb 2021)

*10 Feb. Into the fridge....*

The Cornish for snow is 'ergh'. We don't have lots of different words for snow . We also don't have many adjectives for 'cold' and this week of coldness has exhausted them. 'Yeyn yw' - it's cold. Then we have to resort to 'Ethwyk yw' - it's awful. 

We have had snow this week but it only settled on the hills. However, the deep freeze, the brain sapping cold, the insidious subtracter of bodily warmth has been increasing daily. Today the Wahoo said it was minus one. Before wind chill. It hurt to breathe. I am not acclimatised to cold. 

Today is the only day this week when it isn't blowing a gale. I do mean gale. Proper ship wrecking full force eight to ten gale. So I had to get out today and try to grab at least 50k. The ride started over the low hills north of Truro along lanes that are usually deep in filth but have dried in the cold this week. Progress was swift as I needed the body heat from working hard. Nice not to have a muddy bike.

Then along the Cornish version of the pennine ridge, the vertebrae of hills that runs along the spine of the county, until the long drop down to the coast at Portreath. I didn't hang about. A quick photo and turn around. No one surfing. No one on the beach. The sand was frozen where freshwater drained across it. 







Turning around revealed why progress had been swift and now I had a fierce headwind that froze fingers, nose and toes. The air felt thick as you breathed it in, searing the throat.

Definitely harder coming back. By the time I was home I needed a hot drink but the first obstacle was turning the key in the lock. My hands had got so cold they couldn't turn the key. It is always stiff. I had to go to the shed for some pliers to get the key to turn the lock. 

Very windy (and a bit snowy) for the next five days so no more rides for a while. This afternoon I ordered some warmer gloves - that should make the temperatures rise again!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2021)

It snowed today. Thank goodness for spiked tyres.






Trouble is, I know that by the time I've got used to riding on the different surfaces that snow creates, it'll all have melted.


----------



## Beespoke (10 Feb 2021)

My quick blast up in the hills this morning...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Feb 2021)

Dawn on the Moss


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Dawn on the Moss
> View attachment 573354
> 
> 
> View attachment 573355


I dread to think how cold that ride was


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Feb 2021)

A couple of rides:
*Yesterday:* I woke to an unexpected dusting of snow. The chance for a ride came later in the day when I'd also had time to oil the chain and swap over to the studded tyres. The route was over Lyth Hill to Condover, up the climb to Berriewood then to Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Longden, Annscroft and back over the top of Lyth Hill.

Lots of cars parked up on the hill so people could walk but on the lanes there was hardly anyone about. The descent into Condover was extremely muddy where tractors had dragged it out of one of the fields. Apart from that the roads were mostly dry so I wondered whether fitting the ice tyres had been a good idea, however after Berriewood the lanes were pretty icy anywhere that the remaining snow had been sheltered from the sun.

There was a lad with a mini-moto playing on a slippy lane in the Exford's Green area (not legal but i'm not going to be a snitch as he wasn't being stupid with it) and the walkers I encountered near Longden seemed very surprised to see a cyclist.

The climb from Annscroft to Lyth Hill turned out to have been gritted which made things simpler.

17.2 miles at 11.3 mph average.





Looking at the Stretton hills from Lyth Hill.





Looking in roughly the same direction but from near Stapleton.





Crossing Lyth Hill again and another impressive cloudscape over The Wrekin

*Today:*
An early ride today as I wasn't sure if I'd be needed to do a bit of garden work this afternoon. It was showing -3C when I set out and there were some interesting effects leaving the village where there were streaks of frost across the road between where cars had been parked.

I started off the same as yesterday; heading over Lyth Hill and dropping down to Condover - the mud here had frozen hard leaving a horrendously rough surface to rattle over. From Condover I headed the short way to Ryton then along the lane to Longnor which was very icy for much of the way so the tyres earned their keep.

Longnor - Acton Burnell - Cantlop had been gritted but was into the wind again so not the fun dash I'm used to. Even with the grit though there were a couple of places where run-off from the fields had frozen and the dip after Pitchford was particularly bad so I dropped into the valley very cautiously for a change.

From Cantlop I extended the route up to the Kingstreet crossroads then took a left back towards Condover. More ice here but nothing too bad. I finished off taking the shorter main road route back from Condover. Yet again there are temporary traffic lights in the village and I made a bit of a mistake when filtering past the queue by holding on a little too long and still being alongside a Land Rover as they started pulling away - they were good about it and allowed me to complete the overtake though, but .

20.1 miles at 12.2 mph average.





A frostier view from Lyth Hill this morning.





Pitchford Hall looking good in the sunshine.





View to a snowy Long Mynd not far from the Kingstreet crossroads.


----------



## figbat (11 Feb 2021)

I don't know what's got into me - I go through a dry spell of cycling and then, as the weather turns cold, I seem to take this as a challenge and have been out twice this week. Today was a little longer - nicely dry under tyre, a few patches of ice but nowhere critical (corners, braking zones etc). The weather seems to have kept the casual walkers inside too so a lot less bell action. Anticipating a cold one I went for lots of layers and almost overdid it - on anything approaching a climb I was getting pretty hot and even when freewheeling never got cold. I went for Hot Hands sachets in the gloves again but not on the feet - this time I pre-warmed my shoes and overshoes on a hot radiator and put them on just before leaving - this, along with a warm core, staved off any foot issues with nothing more than some slightly cold outer toes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I dread to think how cold that ride was



About minus 6 at a guess. Cold enough to make cycling across a peat bog viable, anyway!

But I genuinely wasn't cold at all, not even slightly: thick waterproof socks *and* overshoes; heated gloves; waterproof top over fleecy top; buff under helmet. Main problem for this sort of ride is not getting cold, it's that getting changed takes longer than the ride! I was out for about an hour.


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2021)

Just 12.4 miles today around all the local housing estates, avoiding ice. Brrrr! Tttoo ccold tto ttype any mmmore than that.


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2021)

A slow 34 miles today, not in the mood for lycra and the Van Nic so trundled about on the commute bike. Chilly with some bits of ice here and there but mostly main road stuff to avoid it. Looking forward to warmer weather next week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2021)

The sun came out today.






Let me count my blessings.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2021)

Hving used nothing other than the 29er since last Sunday due to the conditions, a short shopping trip this morning suggested that roads were finally useable on something a little more road orientated, so I took the Giant flatbar on an outing to Westerfield via Ipswich & back. 

This required walking the bike to the main road as the two residential roads I use to get there are still covered in hard packed snow & ice as they don't have the traffic to break it up. The high road through Trimley was actually dry having been in the sun all day (yes, we actually had sunshine) but up into Kirton it was quite wet with a bit of a thaw from the snow in the shade, but no ice. Still plenty of snow on the fields though




The only really bad section was on the Bucklesham Road heading towards Foxhall where there was a half mile stretch of mixed rutted packed snow, slush & clear spots which could have been ridden on the 2.1" tyres on the 29er, but not the 28mm ones on the Giant so a bit of pushing and scooting was required. Other than that and the bitterly cold easterly on the return leg, not much to report except that it was good to get out in the dry at last.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Feb 2021)

Coldest one so far this year. Temperatures were marginally above freezing but the wind chill took it down to an effective -6 C. The roads are mostly dry but any wet bits were frozen apart from the odd puddle kept ice free by traffic. I bumped into bearded Brian again, coming the other way this time. We stopped for a brief chat but parted as we were getting cold. The White Rabbit is unphased by the weather but around the corner splash from traffic had made some super icicles. Floods at Upton have nearly gone. The Hanley Road is open but New Street still closed. No worries as I took to Tunnel Hill to get back into the lanes for home. 36 smiles


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2021)

Marginally above freezing! That's luxurious that is!


----------



## chriswoody (12 Feb 2021)

Another cold day dawned at minus 12 and after breakfast I donned my layers and sallied forth into another snowy adventure. The snow is still really powdery due to the low temperatures and I had no clue how far I'd get. The first kilometres soon fly by on compacted tracks, I'm running normal gravel tires at very low pressure and they're having no trouble finding grip in these conditions.







The local herd of Highland cattle are enjoying fresh hay laid out by the farmer, their long shaggy coats look warm in this winter landscape.






As I head deeper into the forest and less traversed trails, the going gets harder. The powdery snow is over 20 cm deep and low gear, high cadence effort gets me over the worst of it, but I still have a few moments were I bog down deep in the powder and have to get off and push.






After a sustained effort I arrive in Steddon and ride for a few hundred metres on tarmac and it feels fantastic. It's not too long and I'm back onto the snow and heading down towards the horse paddocks. There are a number of field's in the forest where a large number of horses are kept and the place is often busy with horse riders, but today it's just me and the horses.






A few hundred metres later and I'm down at the Hydro Electric Plant. There is an island in the middle of the river here and the Hydro plant bridges the river on one side of the island. The river normally slows and backs up here in front of the plant and in the cold weather it has mostly frozen over, quite a spectacular sight.






At the plant itself there are a couple of workers using a high pressure hose to try and defrost the ice blocking the grates that normally let the water through. There are some amazing ice formations on the steel work all around.






On the other side of the island, I cross over the lock gates back to the mainland. The view back up the river is no less spectacular than on the other side of the island.






I start to head back up towards home and the first kilometres are back on compacted tracks. I'm soon flying along the compacted snow on the tracks and my legs are glad over the easier workload. After Hamburhen I elected to stay on the main track rather than divert deeper into the forest, the snow is too deep and powdery and I don't have a spare fatbike in my back pocket. The way is still hard going though and I'm being bounced around on the frozen ground, progress slowing.






After nearly 2 hours I'm back home for a hot coffee after 24km of riding on a perfect winters day. It looks like we may only have a few more days of sub zero temperatures, so this may be my last snowy ride this year.


----------



## Jon George (13 Feb 2021)

The last few days I've been out on Patsy #3 The Hybrid for local rides, because she's the one that has flat bars and, temporarily, the studded tyres. The ice has been 'tricky', but that's part of the fun - reacquiring extreme handling skills that boosts the confidence. I made a slight detour to take this of Rushmere Heath, with families out for fun and perhaps a welcome bit of normality and sanity.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Feb 2021)

MTB Ride this morning and first ride on (new to me) Specialized Epic number two. Just about got my Layers right as with the wind chill it was bloody freezing today. Nearly 14 miles and loving my retro ish bike!


----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Feb 2021)

No outside cycling for me this week, isolating and wfh have got in the way.
I bought some rollers, which arrived on Tuesday, and with a few short rides in the garage, I’m getting the hang of it.
It surprises me that I’ve found the rollers quite hard going, when compared to my 30 outdoor miles, and I’m struggling at this early stage to do more than 10 minutes at a time, so they are definitely worth the effort.
I’m certain I can extend the time on them, but, with the normal things requiring to be done, I’m happy to do this in short blocks.
I’m maintaining my daily Apple Watch goals, and I’m on day 35 consecutive completions so far, my best concentrated effort since late 2016.
No images from the garage, so here’s one I made earlier this year!


----------



## colly (13 Feb 2021)

I had promised a visit to see two of my grandchildren and promises like that simply can not be broken.
Out the door and on the road for around 11am and into a strong SE wind. Out through Cross Gates and then south at Colton to pass the edge of the Temple Newsam Estate. I crossed the Aire and the Aire and Calder Canal at Woodlesford.
Up through what passes for the high street and then I took the Methley Road towards Casvegas.
It's flat along to Methley and flat after into Cas. Flat but exposed, and the wind let me know all about it. Whitwood, and Cutsyke arrived shortly after and I made it into Featherstone from the north. To my son's home.
After tea, a biscuit, a game of football and a play inside it was time to get off back towards home. A short visit but an important one.

Same route back home but thankfully with a tail wind.

31.5 miles and 1740 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62575954


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2021)

it was a brisk 25F when I got out yesterday for just under 20 miles on the paved & plowed trail near me








a decent workout on a studded hybrid




the pond at the 1/2 way turn around is good & frozen. many ppl ice fishing & skating. they brought shovels to clear skating patches. tried riding on it but it was too bumpy. I guess they don't plow it


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Feb 2021)

Dry and cold in Yorkshire so out on the Tricross for a change with no mudguards for a gentle ride to the outskirts of York. Lovely ride but the wind chill🥶🥶🥶🥶. 24.41 miles with an average of 15 mph. Too cold to stop for photos.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Dry and cold


that's a lot better than wet & cold, eh?


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Feb 2021)

My ride was fine until 20 miles when I found a tawny owl in the road. I circled back and found it dead, so placed behind a bush so it didn't get squashed. Didn't have the desire to carry on after that so straight home.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Feb 2021)

Sometimes motivation to cycle can be hard, when it’s windy and cold particularly, or wet of course.
I have been encouraged by Apple Watch this year, and I have to say, for me it has been a great help.
I managed to get out for just a short ride today, 9 miles along to Bognor, to post some letters, passing many postboxes, just so I could get the distance, and based on limited time away as things to do at home.

with the rollers in the garage recently purchased and measuring the walking I do around the house, I’ve managed to do 35 consecutive days minimum exercise of 30 minutes each day.
Maybe not much for some here, but it’s a great start to 2021.
So a couple of images from today’s local ride....








Whatever you can do to grow your motivation is good, so keep it up if you can!


----------



## cyberknight (14 Feb 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Sometimes motivation to cycle can be hard, when it’s windy and cold particularly, or wet of course.
> I have been encouraged by Apple Watch this year, and I have to say, for me it has been a great help.
> I managed to get out for just a short ride today, 9 miles along to Bognor, to post some letters, passing many postboxes, just so I could get the distance, and based on limited time away as things to do at home.
> 
> ...


trying to motivate myself to go out although its blowing a hooley so probably going to turbo it


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2021)

Opted against it today - hopefully warm up tomorrow.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Feb 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> MTB Ride this morning and first ride on (new to me) Specialized Epic number two. Just about got my Layers right as with the wind chill it was bloody freezing today. Nearly 14 miles and loving my retro ish bike!
> 
> View attachment 573745
> 
> ...



Part of the Old London Road, & 'battlefield trail' at Towton, then


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2021)

cosmicbike said:


> Didn't have the desire to carry on after that so straight home.


chin up lad, carry on!


----------



## Durango Bay (15 Feb 2021)

Had a fantastic ride today after a week of boredom. Managed 100km to Ripley in Surrey and probably 80km tomorrow.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Part of the Old London Road, & 'battlefield trail' at Towton, then


That’s right Richard, an interesting little walk with several information boards along the way detailing the 1461 battle.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> That’s right Richard, an interesting little walk with several information boards along the way detailing the 1461 battle.



Indeed there are!!
This might be of interest to you? http://www.tadhistory.org.uk/OLRTAP/index.html

And, possibly these?

August 2018











The 'OLR' descent to Cock Beck
All 3 below, are also Augst 2018















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6498579


----------



## Old jon (15 Feb 2021)

The promise of five fat juicy degrees of warmth (?) this morning made certain I would be riding. The sun was shining, the breeze was waving tree branches around gently, all is well with the morning. Take the Spa again and pedal off.

Another visit to Otley was the intended ride, not been there since the first of the year. So, away towards Holbeck, forgotten that Jack Lane was closed. Sort of automatically stayed on the main drag, under the arches and there is City Square. Looks like I am giving the towpath a miss today. Turn left and ride to Kirkstall Road, noting for the first time that Kirkstall Brewery is actually in Burley. To confuse things, there is a Kirkstall Brewery in Kirkstall as well. Anyway, turn right, eventually, onto Cardigan Road, which is only a little above the river at this end.

At the other end, in Headingley, it is quite a bit higher. And the road keeps climbing all the way to Lawnswood. A right turn here, onto Church Lane to pass Adel Church and then the dam of that name. Golden acre Park is to the left, take the next left to ride up the eastern side of this and then left again is the descent to Bramhope. Through there on the A660 and at the Dyneley Arms turn right. Wheeee down Pool Bank.



And turn left, almost out the other side of the village, onto the A659 to ride along the bottom of the valley to Otley and my munch by the maypole. Still only one maypole there, I may have to ask about this. Anyway, Leeds Road beckons. There are more interesting ways out of Otley in this direction. Most of them have more than their fair share of steep. So the A660 again, back through Bramhope and all the way to Headingley. On the way, I saw a new development site. Housing. Elysian Fields. I guess Paris only has the name in French . . .

Back to the mundane, down the hill to Kirkstall, and I have my towpath fix back into Leeds. Still a lot of ice on the canal, but some duck found enough open water to make a fuss of. The last but one lock is where I leave the towpath behind and, feeling the miles a bit, pedal the final couple of miles or so home. Big smile, thirty miles, 1500 feet of up. And I will soon be warm!

The garthing did these again


----------



## Donger (15 Feb 2021)

Carry On Follow That Whale!
Today's ride was one I've done hundreds of times before, but was far from mundane due to the wildlife spotted as @Dark46 and I were about to set off from a drinks break at the side of the Severn at Framilode church. Just as we were about to get back on our bikes, a loud gushing/hissing noise like a Volvo truck's air brakes sounded out just off shore, and I turned to see a patch of disturbed surface with drips of water still spattering down all around it. A second later a large blackish back and big, hooked dorsal fin curved up out of the water and disappeared just as quickly. I have seen both dolphins and pilot whales in the wild before, and I would say this was either an extremely large adult dolphin or else a small pilot whale. Its breathing was louder than anything I've ever heard when dolphin watching and I honestly think it was probably a pilot whale. In the 48 years I have lived down here, I've never seen either in the Severn before. We both then spotted the fin a few more times as the thing zig-zagged its way downstream, following the receding tide, and presumably fishing. We decided to put the hammer down and get ourselves down to Arlingham as fast as possible to see if we could catch another sighting, but no such luck.

When my parents were moving down to Gloucestershire in (I think) 1973 a dolphin was sighted splashing about in the river at Epney (a mile or so upstream from Framilode) and I've always looked out for seals and/or dolphins ever since, with no luck whatsoever. On that occasion, 48 years ago, on the very day my parents had completed the purchase of a house in Epney, we were all sat around the telly in our flat in Birmingham when the story of the dolphin took a prime spot on "Midlands Today". The film crew were actually standing in the garden of the house they'd just bought, filming a dolphin! My mum named the house "Dolphin's Bend" and I believe it is still called that to this day, though I doubt whether the current owners know why. I believe one dolphin may have been spotted a few years ago, but not by any members of my family.

And that wasn't even the weirdest thing to happen today. Just after Mrs D and I got up this morning, Alexa suddenly announced out of the blue "It may be time to order more cake"! Do we perhaps share a Wifi router with Jo Brand?

26.2 miles today. Anyway, enough from the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Indeed there are!!
> This might be of interest to you? http://www.tadhistory.org.uk/OLRTAP/index.html
> 
> And, possibly these?
> ...


Thank you for that, my house is shown on that old map!
This was the same bridge over Cock Beck one week ago!


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Feb 2021)

How nice was that! Like a proper Spring afternoon, usual Dee path route out and back to Chester, nippers eating ice cream with big smiles on their faces. 18 miles of bliss after being holed up indoors for too long


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Feb 2021)

Got out on the main roads this afternoon to keep clear of any remaining snow. Just short of 19 miles in the sunshine down to Gosforth and back.

11 degrees forecast for Thursday so hoping to get the tandem out once I get my bits and pieces done!


----------



## kynikos (15 Feb 2021)

@Spiderweb @Richard A Thackeray

When we were kids in the 60s we used to jump on our bikes and go fishing in Cock Beck, up past the farm by Lead Church. Halcyon days.

A few years ago, at a wedding, I found myself sat next to a fascinating woman who was the chair of the regional archeological society and I was able to tell her of our adventures around Cock Beck and our find - a well preserved sword. Of course, I know now what we should have done but what we did do was name it Excalibur and use it to hack various things to bits resulting in its destruction over a period of a few weeks.

Fortunately, she wasn't fazed and saw the funny side of it...


----------



## geocycle (15 Feb 2021)

@Spiderweb is that the same beck that was supposed to have turned red with blood after the battle of Towton? I know that area quite well as my relatives worked at the breweries. One looked after Sam Smiths horses.


----------



## footloose crow (15 Feb 2021)

*15 Feb. I've got a bike and I can ride it where I like....*

This is a properly muddy lane.....






It's alright though as I have gravel wheels. It even says 'gravel' on them. Problem is, I don't have gravel tyres but here it's just mud on tarmac with gravel in the puddles. Is there a tyre for that?

It is warm today. Ten degrees. It has stopped raining and for the first time in this month, I can see my own shadow. The gales have blown themselves out and the next weather front is still mid Atlantic. That explains why every cyclist in Cornwall is out today. Well, six people are but it's more than I have seen for a month. 

A cyclist pulls alongside of me and starts to chat. This is the first conversation I have had face to face since Christmas. I forget about the virus for a few kilometres as we discuss the weather, why I carry so much spare clothing and tools, where we have been, where we are going, our bikes. I feel very lonely when we choose different roads after fifteen minutes and only later consider (the lack of) social distancing and my infection risk. At 30km/h we are probably OK riding side by side. But if you don't see another post from me....you will know why. 

Today I have been to Perranporth and then northwards along the coast on a switchback series of lanes that seek the steepest, dampest, muddiest hills. The Wahoo says 23% for a while on one. They are all over 10%. I won't come this way again. From the top of the first hill I can see the waves rolling onto Perranporth beach, made huge by pulsating low pressure systems three hundred miles away. When you can see the wave crests from three miles away, you know it's big.

I end up in Crantock, by the Bowgie Inn. Every pub or inn I have passed today has been shuttered, shabby, litter blown into the doorways and green stained masonry. The Bowgie looks more hopeful, as if it has heard that it may be open soon. The view across Crantock Bay never changes and there are a number of surfers in the shelter of the cliffs, avoiding the huge swells in the middle of the bay. It is cold in the wind but there is blue in the sky and the surf makes fresh, white lines in a grey sea.






Turn for home and I have chosen a ridiculous route that cuts across the grain of the land. Up, down, up , down, the view is always tall hedgerows and brief glimpses of fields, wind turbines silently making endless circles. It is clouding up now and even the wind has turned against me. My legs hurt. I hate it when I think I have reached the top, only for the bend to reveal the lane snaking upwards towards another horizon.

Then there is more mud. The discs are scratchy. The derailleur is cranky. The new bike says it doesn't really like mud, could I take the old one next time.






I pass the place where I crashed last July, breaking my collarbone. It is the first time I have been back this way and I take it slowly. No day dreaming the time. Safely home after three hours of rather muddy lanes.

It took an hour to clean the bike this afternoon. Both wheels off. Brake pads out and cleaned. Looking at the bike now, I can see that there are still bits of mud I didn't get, hiding in corners and inaccessible places. 

But it didn't rain and it wasn't cold and that is a major victory for cycling in February.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Feb 2021)

geocycle said:


> @Spiderweb is that the same beck that was supposed to have turned red with blood after the battle of Towton? I know that area quite well as my relatives worked at the breweries. One looked after Sam Smiths horses.


Yes that’s the same beck, it runs into the River Wharfe at Tadcaster.


----------



## kynikos (15 Feb 2021)

geocycle said:


> @Spiderweb is that the same beck that was supposed to have turned red with blood after the battle of Towton? I know that area quite well as my relatives worked at the breweries. One looked after Sam Smiths horses.


That's the one, Supposedly the bloodiest battle ever fought on English soil.


----------



## colly (15 Feb 2021)

I was at a loose end this aft. It doesn't happen all that often and I found it discombobulating. After stepping this way and that way a-la Mr Bean I hit on the idea of a ride. 
Out for about 2.40pm I felt a few loops would do the trick and headed down to the bottom of Oakwood Lane to nip around the roundabout and back up across Easterly Road and back past my house. Down to the clock and a loop bought me up to where I started. Already bored with loops I headed out across the park and took in Shadwell, Wigton and Alwoodley Lanes and back around the reservoir and eventually back home.
Warm enough to wear no gloves and I was over dressed in shorts and longs. Nice ride but too much traffic on the busy bits for my liking tbh.

20.8 miles and 1200 ft of up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62649219


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *15 Feb. I've got a bike and I can ride it where I like....*
> 
> This is a properly muddy lane.....
> 
> ...


I miss the Bowgie ,My favourite evening pub ,spent many a long evening over looking the bay when we stay at Holywell ,we didn't visit last year when we came down ,Booked for Sept this year your post really make me miss my Cornish holidays


----------



## footloose crow (15 Feb 2021)

13 rider said:


> I miss the Bowgie ,My favourite evening pub ,spent many a long evening over looking the bay when we stay at Holywell ,we didn't visit last year when we came down ,Booked for Sept this year your post really make me miss my Cornish holidays


It is all still here waiting for you @13rider. Hopefully by May we can all go to the beach again.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

from Saturday, fairly uneventful, but there are a cpl minor highlights

View: https://youtu.be/rYyrQRK50pI


----------



## Jon George (16 Feb 2021)

Donger said:


> Carry On Follow That Whale!
> We decided to put the hammer down and get ourselves down to Arlingham as fast as possible to see if we could catch another sighting, but no such luck.


You're gonna need a bigger bike!


----------



## colly (16 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> from Saturday, fairly uneventful, but there are a cpl minor highlights
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/rYyrQRK50pI



Nice vid. Did I see a bloke on roller blades carrying a hockey stick ?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

colly said:


> Nice vid. Did I see a bloke on roller blades carrying a hockey stick ?


hahaha yup! there was also a guy riding a penny farthing over ice mounds at road crossings! I didn't include that clip cuz it was so short. he surprised me!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6498579


wow, now that's some history!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Feb 2021)

And another pair, from December 2016


















Spiderweb said:


> Thank you for that, my house is shown on that old map!
> This was the same bridge over Cock Beck one week ago!
> View attachment 574122


That's fairly full!!!





kynikos said:


> @Spiderweb @Richard A Thackeray
> 
> When we were kids in the 60s we used to jump on our bikes and go fishing in Cock Beck, up past the farm by Lead Church. Halcyon days.
> 
> ...


I like the story

Lead Church is a lovely little place
A few years ago, I took daughter there, & she was freaked out by the Sheep following us to the gated entrance 


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10212317878734379&set=a.10210496630444310


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10212317880454422&set=a.10210496630444310


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10212317880734429&set=a.10210496630444310


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Feb 2021)

A mix of on and off-road today, and a bit of gawping at buildings on the way home. Really lovely out and not feeling like a block of ice is a massive bonus 
Clwyd Range to the south somewhere near Hawarden, took it fairly gingerly on the sticky bits as I fell off a few weeks back 




Poor old St Olaves Church... been redundant since 1972, built in 1611 on the site of the 11th C viking church dedicated to Olaf.




St Olave Street




Over the road, one of the few pubs in Chester not visited for a scoop yet, the Bear & Billet








I shall rectify the situation soon hopefully, a frothing pint of real ale sounds good at the moment.

Only 18.8 miles, but around half on tracks and bridleways. The 'summer bike's' coming out if it stays this nice


----------



## Old jon (17 Feb 2021)

An average morning out there, the odd patch of blue in the sky, maybe a bit of breeze. Lets go for a ride.

As ever, ride by the Beck of Hol and check how high that is. Just checked, I have some copies of OS maps from the 1906 survey, and on the relevant map it is Hol Beck. Anyway, from there, off that map and onto another that covers Crown Point. Cross the River Aire there, pass the bus station and turn right to begin the pedal up to the Oakwood Clock. I thought that went pretty well. Till I stopped at the traffic lights there, and noticed the tailwind.

Ah well, it will help me up Boot Hill as well then. Hmmm, not noticeably. Still, over the crest and turn left onto Whin Moor Lane to ride to Shadwell. Surprisingly busy along here, a couple of cyclists and a half dozen or more dog walkers. Didn’t count the unattached pedestrians but there were a few. Another left points me and the bike towards Slaid Hill, turn right once that is reached and I am on one of my (many) favourite roads.



Into East Keswick, rising road to Whitegate which is even more rising. And then descends to the A659. Not the same stretch as the bit I rode on Monday. This bit goes to Collingham, where I turn left to cross the Wharfe at Linton. Wetherby next. A rather busy Wetherby too, not complaining, I was one of that number. Just long enough to eat a banana and have a drink, then on I rode. Back over the River Wharfe and along the A168 up to Wattle Syke and it’s roundabouts. West Woods Road away from there all the way to Bramham. I did look at Compton Lane, too many puddles.

So, Bramham to Thorner. Passed by four other riders along here, I remember the times when all the cyclists I ever saw were riding the other way. Honest! Ish. Away from Thorner up Sandhills, and that was not easy this morning. But all hills end, Skeltons Lane is flat most of the way back to the A58. And that road has the big downhill on it, with the signs telling all that the A58, yes, this one, is closed to inbound traffic.

No easy way around that bit. Revisit the Ambertons, up to where the Fairway pub used to be and then Stoney Rock back towards town. Crown Point again and it’s a short pedal home from there. And good to return too, thirty four miles and over 2000 feet upwards is well worth a smile. And the thought of a hot shower, oh yes. Proper that is.

Thank you little box on the bars,


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Feb 2021)

A ride down to Newburn, over the Tyne to Blaydon, then back up the hill to Whickham and Lobley, down again to Dunston, over the High Level Bridge through Newcastle [very quiet] then home via Jesmond and Gosforth.

Just over 25 miles and 1200' of up in the sunshine and never more than 7 miles from home!


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2021)

Just a lunch time road ride. Same route as last week as it's a hilly blast for just over an hour. No pictures as I was trying to retain my lungs and not throw up. I've got too used to climbing on a MTB, and the main issue with that is keeping traction and overcoming obstacles. Road bike, no such problems, but those big gears make it hard work. My bottom gear is 39 x 24 and it's hard work as I'm not as fit as I was before my 'accident'.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just a lunch time road ride. Same route as last week as it's a hilly blast for just over an hour. No pictures as I was trying to retain my lungs and not throw up. I've got too used to climbing on a MTB, and the main issue with that is keeping traction and overcoming obstacles. Road bike, no such problems, but those big gears make it hard work. My bottom gear is 39 x 24 and it's hard work as I'm not as fit as I was before my 'accident'.


Crikey! I would have a problem with your gears ...... 32 x 34 gets me out of trouble now and again


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Feb 2021)

Pass out in between decorating was used for a short fun ride to Wigan and back along the Bridgewater and Leeds-Liverpool canal. Lots of people out on the tow path but everyone behaved and all got along, even the random goats were good !


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Feb 2021)

No photos from me, but managed a quick 45 mins after wfh today, for 9.7 miles, average 13.9mph, with a max of 22.4mph, which I think was a little wind assisted. Much slower on the return, into a slight gusty headwind.
The benefits vastly outweigh the commitment to leave the house with impending showers just over Will’s Mother’s, but I found my wet legs in the drawer at the weekend, put there in June as we moved in, and forgotten about.
So, all is good, and the veggie burgers are in the oven, ready for Mrs SnG to finish her wfh, and commute from the East lounge.
Added another nearly 10 miles to my vLejog!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Feb 2021)

Out for a little one I got caught in the rain. Fortunately the vertical wetness had stopped when my rear tyre blew out. I patched it up enough to get home but that tyre will have to go to the big recycling in the sky. 27 smiles


----------



## rockyroller (17 Feb 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> Pass out in between decorating was used for a short fun ride to Wigan and back along the Bridgewater and Leeds-Liverpool canal. Lots of people out on the tow path but everyone behaved and all got along, even the random goats were good !
> View attachment 574387


fascinating


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Crikey! I would have a problem with your gears ...... 32 x 34 gets me out of trouble now and again



That bike had 42 x 21 for years as a 'kid' - I think I popped the 39 on over 10 years aogo


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> That bike had 42 x 21 for years as a 'kid' - I think I popped the 39 on over 10 years aogo








Was it one of these? A 13-21 6 speed think i had one way back when.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 574403
> 
> Was it one of these? A 13-21 6 speed think i had one way back when.



Yep, freewheel to start, 6 speed, then upgraded it to 7 speed. I also had a Dura Ace equipped bike with 8 speed 13-21 or 12-19 for time trials - the days when you could swap sprockets about (and buy them). The Ribble is 8 speed 600 Tricolour and I think It will manage a 26 OK - the Dura Ace bike is supposed to do 26T but I'm not convinced - took some fettling to get a dinner plate 24 on 

We used to go up Winnats on 42 x 21 - insane - but I was in my early 20's


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Yep, freewheel to start, 6 speed, then upgraded it to 7 speed. I also had a Dura Ace equipped bike with 8 speed 13-21 or 12-19 for time trials - the days when you could swap sprockets about (and buy them). The Ribble is 8 speed 600 Tricolour and I think It will manage a 26 OK - the Dura Ace bike is supposed to do 26T but I'm not convinced - took some fettling to get a dinner plate 24 on
> 
> We used to go up Winnats on 42 x 21 - insane - but I was in my early 20's


I remember doing Poole to Stonehenge and back on that 13-21 in some fierce headwinds and getting 'bonk' at about 60 miles. You soon get over it when you are 20 odd


----------



## colly (17 Feb 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> View attachment 574390



I think that's the same frame I have on my fixed.


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Feb 2021)

I have the week off work and a new winter/commuting bike so took it for its first ride today. Set off to Loppington, across to Nonely, Myddle, Burlton, Weston Lullingfields, the mudguard was slipping a bit and rubbing on the tyre so had to keep stopping to sort it until I remembered that I had cable ties in my saddle bag which I used for a quick solution. Carried on through Bagley then turned to Tetchill past Ellesmere College into Ellesmere, up Swan Hill which was very wet and turned to Welshampton, the mud by the farm was worse than last time and several inches deep which has destroyed the road surface as well which made an interesting ride down the hill, unfortunately when I got to the old railway bridge the road was flooded. It looked too deep to ride through and I couldn’t see the end of it so I had to turn round and go back through the mud up the hill and take a detour to Hampton Wood, Breadon Heath and back onto Stocks Lane by the school. Crossed over to the lane by the church to Lyneal, Northwood and home. 
Lots of cyclists out today but not many people walking. Warmest day I have been out on my bike for a long time, 31.17 miles, new bike is now filthy ☹️


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow, now that's some history!


Yes
1461


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Feb 2021)

@Spiderweb, @kynikos

What about Kettleman Bridge?

The first time I saw it, it was in the open
April 2004


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=3929086797896&set=a.3811590300557



July 2018

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10215056949009424&set=a.10215043412311015


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10215056948769418&set=a.10215043412311015


Use the blue slider to see it 'today'
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.87527&lon=-1.25376&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Spiderweb, @kynikos
> 
> What about Kettleman Bridge?
> 
> ...



Thank you for that, I do know about Kettleman Bridge but have only ever seen photos. It is understood to be Roman, I may pop down and explore some time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Feb 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> I have the week off work and a new winter/commuting bike so took it for its first ride today. Set off to Loppington, across to Nonely, Myddle, Burlton, Weston Lullingfields, the mudguard was slipping a bit and rubbing on the tyre so had to keep stopping to sort it until I remembered that I had cable ties in my saddle bag which I used for a quick solution. Carried on through Bagley then turned to Tetchill past Ellesmere College into Ellesmere, up Swan Hill which was very wet and turned to Welshampton, the mud by the farm was worse than last time and several inches deep which has destroyed the road surface as well which made an interesting ride down the hill, unfortunately when I got to the old railway bridge the road was flooded. It looked too deep to ride through and I couldn’t see the end of it so I had to turn round and go back through the mud up the hill and take a detour to Hampton Wood, Breadon Heath and back onto Stocks Lane by the school. Crossed over to the lane by the church to Lyneal, Northwood and home.
> Lots of cyclists out today but not many people walking. Warmest day I have been out on my bike for a long time, 31.17 miles, new bike is now filthy ☹
> View attachment 574406
> 
> ...


Wow! I haven't seen it flood by the bridge there before. It does look deep - I wouldn't have risked that either.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Feb 2021)

colly said:


> I think that's the same frame I have on my fixed.
> View attachment 574405


Love that colour


----------



## colly (18 Feb 2021)

skudupnorth said:


> Love that colour


I actually wanted a lighter powder blue but that was the closest they had and l think l preferred it anyway.👍


----------



## ianbarton (18 Feb 2021)

Yesterday looked as though it might be the only decent weather this week. After an unpromising start to the day when I took the dog for a walk in the morning the weather cleared up at lunch time. I decided to explore some of the back lanes in Whixall. It's very easy to get lost and there are skeletons of cyclists who have tried in vain to escape the confusing web of unsignposted lanes.

I turned off into Ash Lane from Ash Parva. This is usually very muddy, but the recent biblical floods have mostly cleared the road. There is a bit of a challenge crossing the A41. There is a gap in the Armco barriers which allows cyclists to cross over. The road is very busy and you have to pick your moment. If you survive crossing the road it's a pleasant ride into Tilstock, where I paused to photograph the Church. Once you leave Tilstock it's straight into the maze of lanes. I hadn't been down this road for a while, but luckily I emerged onto the T Junction at Hollinwood near to the canal and I regained my bearings. From here I was on my often cycled back lanes and soon arrived at the turn off just before Dobsons Bridge. From there it's straightforward navigation back to Prees and the steep hill up to the church. A long downhill stretch took me back to the A49. This is in the middle of a long straight bit of road, so you get a good view of HGV's as they thunder towards you.

Once over the A49 I headed back to Ightfield, where a light drizzle started. No worries I wasn't too far from home. 51km cycled and 300 metres of ascent. I realized that I hadn't stopped at all on the ride and hadn't eaten anything, so I enjoyed several mugs of coffee and some almond slices.







Crossing the dual carriageway.





Tilstock Church.


----------



## ianbarton (18 Feb 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> the hill, unfortunately when I got to the old railway bridge the road was flooded. It looked too deep to ride through and I couldn’t see the end of it so I had to turn round and go back through the mud up the hill and take a detour to Hampton Wood, Breadon Heath and back onto Stocks Lane by the school. Crossed over to the lane by the church to Lyneal, Northwood and home.


That hill is steep! I always try to go that way in descent. However, I wouldn't have fancied wading through that flood.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Feb 2021)

ianbarton said:


> Yesterday looked as though it might be the only decent weather this week. After an unpromising start to the day when I took the dog for a walk in the morning the weather cleared up at lunch time. I decided to explore some of the back lanes in Whixall. It's very easy to get lost and there are skeletons of cyclists who have tried in vain to escape the confusing web of unsignposted lanes.
> 
> I turned off into Ash Lane from Ash Parva. This is usually very muddy, but the recent biblical floods have mostly cleared the road. There is a bit of a challenge crossing the A41. There is a gap in the Armco barriers which allows cyclists to cross over. The road is very busy and you have to pick your moment. If you survive crossing the road it's a pleasant ride into Tilstock, where I paused to photograph the Church. Once you leave Tilstock it's straight into the maze of lanes. I hadn't been down this road for a while, but luckily I emerged onto the T Junction at Hollinwood near to the canal and I regained my bearings. From here I was on my often cycled back lanes and soon arrived at the turn off just before Dobsons Bridge. From there it's straightforward navigation back to Prees and the steep hill up to the church. A long downhill stretch took me back to the A49. This is in the middle of a long straight bit of road, so you get a good view of HGV's as they thunder towards you.
> 
> ...


I often get people who are lost in Whixall asking for directions, usually after they’ve been going round in circles for ages first!


----------



## Gunk (18 Feb 2021)

Just a short 12 mile circular local route this afternoon, lovely weather but very windy and some of the roads still filthy, great to be out though.


----------



## Donger (18 Feb 2021)

After my ridiculous encounter with a pilot whale on my last ride, I decided to return to the scene of the sighting, and headed for Framilode church, via another stretch of riverbank just a mile further downstream. Of course, nothing happened, and there was very little point in just staring at the water wanting a once-in-a-lifetime occurrence to occur again next time out. I did get a handful of photos of the area, though .... looking nice in the spring-like sunshine.












So, after a few extraordinary sightings in the last few rides, to summarise my wildlife spotting on Severnside today:
Deer .. 0; Flocks of cranes .. 0; Pilot whales .. 0; Pheasants .. s**t loads. So back to normal then. 19.5 very enjoyable lycra miles.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Ian H (18 Feb 2021)

Only just over 40k today. Climbing over gravel & stones (with the remains of tarmac beneath) I got a puncture that wouldn't seal, so for the first time had to put a tube in. 
A brief exfoliating hail storm added to the pleasure.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Feb 2021)

What's the plural of crocus? Crocuses or crocii? Anyway Mrs 26 wanted to ride to Coddington to view the display. As we rode away from Malvern we bumped into John B of the local CTC. So we were able to have a brief if distanced catch up. Then onward by the bank of snowdrops at The Knapp & Papermill. After admiring the crocus Mrs 26 headed homeward from Peg's Farm while I ventured over the Munsley lump for a run alongside The Marcles. It had been a bit of a struggle in the wind at times but I now had it helping a bit as I headed back from Much Marcle. 2 ravens and the odd buzzard seemed to think spring is on the way. 53 smiles


----------



## BianchiVirgin (18 Feb 2021)

163km (100 miles ish) yesterday and 1200m climbs with a lady who's doing 10 of these by end of April to commerate her 10 year olds 8th anniversary (his 18th birthday) and we were doing it for a cancer charity. Windy day but dry and chilly. Good day out nonetheless.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Feb 2021)

Another sunny morning so I decided to head into Whixall where I was fairly confident there would be no floods. Started out towards Northwood and into Whixall for a change I turned down Maltkiln Lane to cross the canal then back down the next lane to follow the tow path to Roving Bridge crossing back over the canal to the crossroads at Hollinswood. Keeping with the theme over another bridge to Fenns Bank, Fenns Wood turning over the last bridge to Alkington. Took the first turning to Tilstock then back to Hollinswood where I got a puncture ☹️, another big thorn. At least it was almost warm and sunny this time. Sorted the puncture and carried on to Waterloo, Horton and home. 22.5 miles. Saw quite a few other cyclists out today.
Picture from the first bridge.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Feb 2021)

Normally read this thread and catch up

but not today

PITA ride where I was into the wind ALL the way back - then decided to go along a 'black path' at the back of our house to see what the people making all the noise with chainsaaw etc had been doing

hence left turn off road while slowing down
bike did NOT want to turn but did
so did another slow turn left then one right

and fell off!!!!

front puncture AGAIN
That'ss the problem with goo in the tyres - it fixes the damn hole so you can't find it

so THAT'S IS - the old tyre that came with the bike is going to the spares shed and I'm getting Marathons

must have had a puncture every 2 weeks or so recently!!!


----------



## gavgav (18 Feb 2021)

My first ride in 11 days, due to the snow and ice, followed by rain. Met up with Doug, after working and we set out into the cool and very windy early evening. Nice to head out whilst still properly light though, which means Spring is coming and I think we all need that, especially this year. Soon got dark though!!

We began by heading through Betton Abbots, with some nasty side winds making it tricky in places and then turned into the strong headwind to Condover, before the steady climb up to Berriewood. I’d lost Doug on this climb and paused before the steep descent and then climb back up to Frodesley, for him to catch up and to make sure he was ok. He was struggling a bit, having not ridden much for a while now, but still said he was enjoying himself.

From Frodesley we had the wind mostly behind us and got some good speed up down to Acton Burnell and Pitchford, before the climb up to Cantlop. I’d lost Doug again and so pulled in at the top of the climb, to wait for him. I’d started to get a bit concerned, as he didn’t appear for a while, but he eventually did and said he’d hit a pothole, which had put him off a bit. We checked wheels and all were ok. He was struggling quite a bit though and so he decided to take the shorter route back home, rather than follow me back to mine.

It was really good to be out again and I’m hoping the weather will allow some more regular rides again now, although the next few days look rubbish.

16.8 miles at 11.4 mph avg and a surprising 950ft of climbing.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Feb 2021)

Out on the Hewitt at 11am for a slightly hillier ride than normal. Pretty mild at around 7° but it was drizzling and really windy. 26miles with and average of 13.1mph and 1600ft of up ....I love my Granny’s ring!😳


----------



## Old jon (19 Feb 2021)

There’s a change! Little splashes in the bird bath. Yup, it is raining. Just as the forecast reckoned it would. Well, it might wash some muck off the Spa, as long as I take it out for a ride.

So I did. And it was good to be out and riding, I don’t think there has been enough of it this year. Might be the legs think otherwise, they had best become used to it. Mostly east was the intention this morning, and it happened that way. Out to John o’ Gaunts through Hunslet. Not the most scenic, post industrial mess might be a fair description. Through Woodlesford, passing the railway station, then turn left to ride under the railway lines. Canal, still flooded fields, and River Aire to cross next on the way to Swillington.

A bit of breeze assistance through there, most welcome. At the top of the descent to Garforth, you can also see Hook Moor wind farm. This morning I never noticed it, maybe because I intended to pass nearer to it later. Across the railway bridge, a bit more of Garforth and then cross the motorway, which looked busy. Ride right next to the wind farm on the way to the gates of Lotherton Hall and turn left. This is Lotherton Lane, and there is a bench seat at the top, properly placed but with a limited view. Good to lean the bike on while eating.

Down the hill, into Aberford, a right and a left, careful of the ironmongery spread across that last turn, and this is Cattle Lane. No beasts using it this morning, though there was one of those enormous tractors, travelling in the other direction, if that counts. This road goes up a bit and then drops to cross Cock Beck. And then climbs again to Barwick in Elmet.



After leaving the village it occurred to me that the A58 would still be closed to traffic towards Leeds. Had to put the grey cell in gear to try and work out a way around that. By the time I had left Scholes, yup, a diversion decided on. Still head for the A58 along Thorner, Skeltons and Red Hall Lanes, then turn right on the A58, as far as Whin Moor Lane. Then Shadwell, Slaid Hill and away from there to cross the Ring Road at Moortown, to take Harrogate Road towards Leeds.

Around two sides of Potternewton Park to aim for the end of Roseville Road, and then the usual route home, crossing the Aire at Crown Point, in the rain, and that last pedal to home and a grin. Thirty two miles and a bit more than 1700 feet made a welcome ride this morning.

Maps in two planes . . .


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Feb 2021)

A short ride to post the COVID test, and enjoy the last of the sunshine before the rain, and had to stop short in a pub car park to fix a snakebite!
I had just jumped a pothole, (which I knew was there) but being overtaken by a car, decided to keep my speed.
On landing, had an almost instant deflation and the tyre came off.
I left the wheel on, and tried the Scab, no adhesion, tried a Topeak patch, and again, no adhesion, so changed the tube.
Time saw me change direction towards the more local postbox, and I get home just as it started to rain.
So, just 5.5 miles today. Better than not going though.
2 tubes on order from Wiggle, due tomorrow, and a new patch kit, the old style, as I think that will be more reliable; I’m not sure why the 2 peel off patches didn’t stick?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Feb 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> A short ride to post the COVID test, and enjoy the last of the sunshine before the rain, and had to stop short in a pub car park to fix a snakebite!
> I had just jumped a pothole, (which I knew was there) but being overtaken by a car, decided to keep my speed.
> On landing, had an almost instant deflation and the tyre came off.
> I left the wheel on, and tried the Scab, no adhesion, tried a Topeak patch, and again, no adhesion, so changed the tube.
> ...


I prefer proper old type patches 

but the ones I have at the moment - cheap from Chine but looked OK
are b***y awful - foil on the back peals off with difficulty
then you stick it on the rubber stuff
and then you are supposed to peal off the plastic covering on the other side
which is damn near impossible without also pealing of the whole damn patch

but LBS only has self adhesive ones now - or a full puncture kit which I don't need!!!
In the old day I could go to the LBS and get a pack of 20 (or so ) new patches and a bigger tube of rubber stuff to top up the original repair kit which always dried up a week after first use!
but nowaday we have the WWW - and you order stuff with no idea if it is good or rubbish 

grumble grumble moan winge


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Feb 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes yes, I’m beginning to agree, although, I repaired a tube on the tandem with scabs, and never even had to change the tube, even during the following 2 years!
I’ll go back to the glue and patch method, but at least I’ll have a spare tube with me in any case.
Not sure why though. It was a dry tube, but the patches didn’t stick, at all.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Feb 2021)

When I was a teenager I used to ride all over the pace - OK not on as many paths as I do today

But I don;t remember having loads of punctures
I remember having to carry a pump and using it a few time - but not often - and I don;t remember carrying a spare tube or having to patch at the roadside
or walk home

were tyres harder or something in the 1970s/80s???


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Feb 2021)

@ebikeerwidnes yes, I agree, I’m sure I never had more than a couple a year, and always used the standard glue/patch repair, without issue. Sometimes an inner tube would have 5 or 6 patches. That would have been with almost bald too.
I’m not sure why a got a snake bite either, the pressure was pretty high, for my rollers and road surface rather than lower for gravel.
Just unlucky I guess.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Feb 2021)

A very late report: It's been a frustrating week with decent weather about but things kept getting in the way of riding. I knew my brother was heading out for a ride with @gavgav on Thursday evening - I couldn't join them because of covid rules but it spurred me on to go out and do my own ride about an hour after they set out.

I set out to do a variation of my Acton Burnell route, taking the direct way out of the village heading for Condover as I was confident the main road would be quiet. It wasn't bad but there was a little more traffic than I'd anticipated. It quietened on the way to Ryton then, apart from a couple of people walking dogs, I had the lane to myself as far as Longnor. Pausing at the crossroads by Longnor the sky was clear with a great view of the stars and the crescent moon.

I got a good tailwind on the way through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford where I noted a couple of potholes that were quite nasty and sort of sneak up on you in the dark (I later learned that Doug had hit these). Through Pitchford and into the dip I had a driver following who was very reluctant to overtake despite a reasonably wide and otherwise empty road. I don't like the ones that do that, they make me nervous.

At Cantlop I carried on down the hill to the bridge then the climb back up to Kingstreet crossroads before heading back to Condover. There was an overnight road closure in Bayston Hill so the A49 was properly quiet on the return. A couple of cars did overtake along the way and I'll admit to having a bit of a smile when they got to the closure and didn't seem to know what to do next.

19.7 miles for this one at 13.4 mph average. No photos coz it was dark.

The following day I inspected Doug's bike as he tells me he actually hit two potholes at speed. I built his wheels so I'm quite pleased to say they are undamaged and still run true.


----------



## gavgav (20 Feb 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A very late report: It's been a frustrating week with decent weather about but things ket getting in the way of riding. I knew my brother was heading out for a ride with @gavgav on Thursday evening - I couldn't join them because of covid rules but it spurred me on to go out and do my own ride at about the same time.
> 
> I set out to do a variation of my Acton Burnell route, taking the direct way out of the village heading for Condover as I was confident the main road would be quiet. It wasn't bad but there was a little more traffic than I'd anticipated. It quietened on the way to Ryton then, apart from a couple of people walking dogs, I had the lane to myself as far as Longnor. Pausing at the crossroads by Longnor the sky was clear with a great view of the stars and the crescent moon.
> 
> ...


I almost hit the potholes, but luckily the lights showed them up enough, in time to avoid. Doug not so fortunate....He remarked afterwards that his lights weren’t good enough and he wanted new ones, after comparing them to mine.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Feb 2021)

gavgav said:


> I almost hit the potholes, but luckily the lights showed them up enough, in time to avoid. Doug not so fortunate....*He remarked afterwards that his lights weren’t good enough and he wanted new ones, after comparing them to mine*.


I expect something can be arranged.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Feb 2021)

A gentle 18 mile saunter across the fen this afternoon in the welcome warm sunshine.







out on the fen near Burwell is a bit of a forgotten picnic table. Stopped for a break in the sun.








Walked the bike the half mile or so along Reach Lode bank. In just 6 or 7 short weeks, cuckoos will be eyeingup Reed warbler‘s nests in those reeds.






Plenty of water left on Burwell Fen.






I then hunkered down in my little secret lockdown hidey hole in some remote woods. I’ve been coming here since April last year watching the seasons slowly change and escaping the world.






Not a bad view either. I wish that was a glow worm next to my flask, but it will be a while yet, and dark, before they show up. I was halfway home when I realised I’d left my bins at the hidey hole. They’d probably be fine there until tomorrow but I thought I better double back just in case of rain, adding a few miles to the ride.

the extra detour brought a barn owl so my forgetful nature pays off occasionally.






Lastly, Reach Lode from the bridge.


----------



## colly (20 Feb 2021)

An afternoon ride, seeing as how the roads were dry and it was quite warm.
Out on the bike with gears for a change and it was all local roads. I'm really looking forward to warmer weather and the chance to get further afield. Once the lockdown gubbins is done with I'm going to be taking the train to places distant and riding back, or maybe riding out and getting the train back. Fresh roads and fresh hills to conquer.
So a quick up and down Oakwood Lane, a loop around Roundhay Road and Easterly Road and then across the park to Moortown and Shadwell.
Wigton Lane, Alwoodley Lane and yet again the back road around Eccup Reservoir.
Time was this lane was almost unused, no cars, occasional walkers and cyclists, cows now and then. Now, it's like a pedestrian precinct. People walking, people with children running to and fro, dog walkers, and today a first for me, a man with a cat on a lead. Combinations of all the above. I suppose people are heartily ticked off with an enforced idleness and are exercising their bodies and also their rights to get out and about. I didn't see any masks as it happens.
In some ways I hope it goes back to being just a quiet, forgotton about little lane, in other ways it's good to see people out of their cars and walking in the fresh air and not trolling about in shopping malls and shops.
Anyway after weaving around people and animals I finally made it all the way to Harrogate Road where I went south and hooked a left back onto Wigton Lane and eventually The Dexter. A left took me through Shadwell village and at the A58 I turned right and back towards Leeds. Down Wellington Hill and a left at Oakwood Lane, down and back up again and another loop around Rounday Road and Easterly Road.
Then back home in good time to prepare some grub for my daughter and son in law who were coming for a meal.

End to end it was 26.6 miles and 1930 ft of up. Did I mention the wind? Well it was windy. Very.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/62817272


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Feb 2021)

It was very windy today so tried to stick to back lanes as much as possible to avoid any traffic. Took a longer route into Wem having to keep pedalling all the way down Lowe Hill just to keep moving into the wind, through Wem and into Tilley making better progress with the wind behind me most of the way to Loppington. Turned by the pub towards Burlton, English Frankton then to Colemere. The lanes here are quite sheltered from any wind which made an easier ride to Lyneal, Welshampton crossing the road to Stocks Lane which now has a road closed sign up for the flood, I was turning to Breadon Heath so didn’t need to change my plan, back into the wind to Bettisfield and a slow effort back into the wind dodging huge potholes to Northwood and turn for home.
24.4 miles down some very muddy lanes.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Feb 2021)

What a complete contrast to last weekend when it was was grey & bitterly cold with sub-zero windchill. Today the sun finally made an appearance and the temperatures got into double figures despite quite a stiff breeze. I wanted to do a regular ride around Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne & Waldringfield, but not knowing what the road conditions were like, I decided to take the 29er which is now fitted with some 2.2" slicks. As it turned out, the roads are completely clear and dry with the exception of a couple of areas where the water is still trickling off the fields, plus one corner heading into Martlesham which is under about 3" of water across the whole width and will be like that for some time due to drainage problems. 

Almost Lockdown 1 levels of walkers & cyclists out and about, just a shame I couldn't help out the chap in Bucklesham who'd suffered a puncture - I did offer a patch, but he was running tubeless tyres and my spare 29er tube wouldn't have fitted his 25mm tyres. This from Martlesham, just before Beacon Hill...


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Feb 2021)

A very mild 10° degrees this morning, out on the Hewitt at 10am for a ride out to Wetherby, Linton, Collingham, Thorner, Scholes, Barwick-in-Elmet and Aberford. Loads of cyclists out today with some brave souls in shorts and short sleeves😲.
Nearly 30 miles with and average of 14.7mph. Great ride out😁.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Feb 2021)

Mild weather at last, the icicle that had been a permanent feature on the side of shed for seemingly weeks disappeared at the beginning of the week only for wind to remain a definite chilling feature but seemed to blow itself out yesterday.
A bike wheel turned for the first time in anger in weeks this moring; that being the ebike with the assist largely off on a shopping trip to Morrisons that turned into a trip to Asda as well due to items no longer being stocked at the former.
Did at least manage an, assisted, time up the main climb of the day quicker than have done on the road bike.
Pot holes did not not seem noticeably worse than pre the freeze while a length of cycletrack had been fixed to a reasonably smooth surface where two tree roots had been making for a very lumpy ride. 8.81 miles with 498ft of the vertical stuff.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Feb 2021)

1st ride of any note today me and Steve in a socially distanced ride to Bozzie 50 miles at 17 avg 

https://www.strava.com/activities/4824501562


----------



## Old jon (21 Feb 2021)

A bit grey out there, but dry. Forecast and barometer agree that it might stay that way, there is barely any breeze. Not going to waste a day like this, so me and the poor over used Spa left in the direction of away.

Not just any old away, mind. Some thought had gone into this one. Maybe not lots, possibly not even enough. But some.

First, cross the river at Crown Point, and begin to ride up to Oakwood and its clock. Turn left by there, heading for the posh gates of Roundhay Park. Straight past them to the lights at Moortown Corner and two right turns points me and the bike to Shadwell Lane. This is a different way to Slaid Hill, turn left there and when Wike is reached another left onto Forge Lane. This takes me to a junction with the A61 that I had left at Moortown. Turn right, ride to Harewood and turn left to find the bridleway. Ride down this to the A659.



Turn left on this, to ride up the Wharfe valley towards Arthington. Which I reached all too soon, with only sixteen miles on the trip. Definitely not enough thought on this, then. Anyway, I want more miles, ride on through Pool to Otley. No snack stop, already done that, so a squiggle through the town and up Leeds Road. Yet again. Through Bramhope and turn left for the ride up Kings Road, followed by that bit down the eastern side of Golden Acre Park. Through Adel, then back to the A660 to Headingley.

Down the hill to Kirkstall, and choose to ride on the road back into Leeds’ centre. Back over the Aire on Victoria Bridge and then to my front door. After thirty seven miles in fair weather, and more than 1700 feet of up, I reckon the morning is worth a smile.

The garthing did as ever,


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Feb 2021)

It was very hard to get anything of note into the pedals this morning. I just crept slowly along. Eventually the body began to recognise what was being asked of it. I was 1 foot from being a hospital case as that was the gap when the oncoming car stopped. Driving too fast and not looking properly. I'm nervous now in similar situations. Anyway the White Rabbit was still happily watching the world go by, the skylarks are beginning to sing and a lapwing peewitted. First I've heard for years. 35 smiles


----------



## geocycle (21 Feb 2021)

Finally a spring like day. The week of gale force wind finally gave up and the temperature was in double figures. As a lockdown concession I kept localish for 35 miles and 700m of up. Views across to Ingleborough teased me but surely not long now to getting back to the Dales. Up the tiny roads behind Arkholme, a thankful village, so called because they didn’t lose any men in First World War. Nice road through Daltonwoods and across to Silverdale. Got back home and added sealant to the tubeless tyres for the first time without disaster. Enjoyed myself so much forgot to take picture.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Feb 2021)

A longer loop as it was a lovely morning... 24 miles with little wind so quicker today!
Surprised to see lots of people out on bikes- then realised it's Sunday!


----------



## Cathryn (21 Feb 2021)

Sunday MTB ride with my boys! So glad not to be cold! I’m still pretty nervous on anything remotely technical but I’m trying to be 10% braver each ride (settling for 5%) and I’m enjoying it so much!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Feb 2021)

A ride with @gavgav today to catch up and so that he could get his qualifier for the half century challenge.

He came up to me for about ten then we set out on a meandering route to Lyth Hill and dropped down the other side to Condover. There is a field on the way that has had some tractor activity on it and this has dragged not just mud but a lot of large gravel onto the road, which makes bike tyres want to jump sideways. The mud is annoying, the stones have made it hazardous.

There was a lady with a chicken-shaped woolly hat in Condover  then we headed for Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell on roads that were busier with cyclists than motor traffic. We splashed through the flood on the way to Cound Moor then headed for Cressage, which I haven't been to in a while, encountering more cyclists than I think I've ever seen at one time on this particular stretch.

Having crossed the Severn we climbed up through Eaton Constantine (following, but not catching, a chap on a Brompton), then took the turning to go along the ridge to Donnington. We'd gone a good mile along this lane before realising it wasn't where Gav had intended to take me (partly my fault as I'd pointed out the sign for Charlton _*Hill *_when Gav was looking for the road to Charlton which is not the same at all )

Fortunately this was fixable by dropping down through Donnington, taking the road to Wroxeter, the lane to The Horseshoe then joining tthe old A5 to Bluebell. This former trunk road wasn't too busy but we were most unimpressed to be passed uncomfortably close by two motorbikes doing (in my estimation) somewhere north of 80 mph.

Thankfully the rest of the trip was a lot less fraught than that. Bluebell Lane was nicely fast as always - even into a bit of a headwind and the lanes through Walcot, Withington and Upton Magna were plenty quiet enough for chatting as we rode. From the bridge over the new A5 we noticed that the Shrewsbury-bound carriageways were completely empty which is very unusual - I can't find anything to say it's been closed.We saw another speed-demon in a convertible Peugeot on the road to Atcham but he was heading the opposite way and not causing us actual bother.

Heading through Cross Houses is less direct but there is only one steepish hill to slog up rather than three, then we took to the lanes for Berrington and Weeping Cross before rejoining some nicely quiet main roads to the point where we parted.

36.1 miles by the time i got back at 11.5 mph average.

We kept stops to a minimum so not many snaps today:






The view of the Wrekin from Charlton Hill (not Charlton)





On the old bridge at Atcham.





The River Severn is quite swollen again after lots of rain in Wales over the last couple of days.


----------



## gavgav (21 Feb 2021)

Time to get my Half Century challenge ride in, before February is done and dusted. Arranged to meet up with @Rickshaw Phil for some socially distanced company on the ride as well.

I headed up to Phil’s and we set out up Lyth Hill, lots of traffic passing us, heading for their walks and indeed the car park up there was heaving. Too many people about for my liking and so didn’t stop to look at the view, dropping down to the A49.

We had to wait for quite a bit of traffic, but got across and down the road to Condover, having to negotiate some thick mud and stones that the farmer has strewn across the road and clearly can’t be bothered to clean up. Downright dangerous.

From Condover, we climbed up to Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell, where we turned off past Concord College and had a flood to contend with, not too deep though. We then turned to Evenwood, passing a lady on a bike who was waiting for her 2 children to catch up. Said kids looked thoroughly fed up to be out!

We continued on to CoundMoor and down to Cressage, crossing the A458 with ease and then climbed up to Eaton Constantine, where I wanted to turn towards Charlton and Walcot. Not having taken the road from this direction before, I checked with Phil at the first staggered junction we came to, which looked like the one I wanted, and he confirmed either of the next 2 would do, so we took this one. We’d been going for a short distance and I remarked how I didn’t remember it being so hilly before, plus was thinking to myself it seemed narrower than I remembered........We climbed up and had some lovely views over towards the Wrekin and Ironbridge, where you can just see one of the remaining towers at the power station, which is in the middle of being demolished.









After the photos, Phil checked my intended route and wires had been crossed, as were on completely the wrong road ! We were heading to Wroxeter and not where I was intending. Charlton Hill and Charlton are completely different places, even though named very similar, we’d gone to Charlton Hill! Not to worry, there were options and so we got the map out to check. We were then approached by a chap on a bike, who’d stopped to talk to the couple riding in front of us, first and says “are you lost”? I said no, as we weren’t really, but he seemed intent on a conversation and imparting some local information onto us, around a “famous” 80’s pop band whose lead singer lived round there.......neither Phil or I had heard of them ! He was a nice chap, but I didn’t interact much, as close social interactions with people I don’t know, on a very narrow lane, during a pandemic, are not top of my list of things to do.

Phil gave a couple of options for deviated routes and I decided we would head down the road to Wroxeter and then turn along the lane to Uppington, which was a small amount of new territory for me.

At Uppington we took the old A5 to rejoin my intended route, down Bluebell Lane, but unfortunately encountered 2 moronic idiots of the highest order, on motorbikes. First one sped past us, closely, doing what must have been getting on for 100mph, just as a car came the other way, followed by another prat with him, who gave us a deliberate close pass at a similar speed. Nothing “essential” about their journeys and there is never a Police car around when you want one.

Down Bluebell lane was nice, with the wind behind us, to Charlton (the correct one ) and Walcot, before we turned and climbed up to Withington and Upton Magna, then along Pelham Rd to Berwick Wharf. We paused there, as we’d had a chap drafting behind us, along there, which I wasn’t keen on, with it looking like we were a group of 3, which wasn’t the case.

We paused at Atcham, on the bridge, for a quick snack (not a picnic) and then took the roads to Cressage, Berrington, Betton Abbots and up to the junction for home, where we parted ways.

Throughly enjoyable 35.88 miles and good have Phil’s company as well.


----------



## chriswoody (21 Feb 2021)

What a difference a week makes, minus 12 last Friday when I set out, today it was plus fifteen as I rolled back into the garden at the end of the ride. With the roads to the North now free of snow, I set off that way and headed off into the forest. As I leave the tarmac and plunge under the canopy, the sun is blocked by the trees and the temperature drops, it's like a walk in freezer in here. All around snow remains along side frozen puddles.






I head North, dodging the deeper puddles that lie around everywhere. As the paths switch direction, the temperatures rise and fall, dependant on the orientation of the sun.






After a few kilometres I come out onto a less dense section of forest and the sun feels warm on my back. The way is clear of snow and we make good progress.






Further on the sands of Wildech are still frozen and progress is surprisingly swift over a section that would normally be slow and heavy going. Swinging South here, I start heading toward home. The track snakes through the tress and provides several kilometres of single track fun. Then we cross onto a section that has been churned up by heavy forestry machinery, then mixed with all of the snow, has turned into a muddy quagmire. The bike is snaking this way and that as I hunt out any traction I can find. After a while, the thick glutinous mud is starting to play merry hell with my drivetrain and gear changes become clunky and imprecise.






In the mud under my wheels I can see numerous animal tracks, amongst which I can clearly make out the footprints of a badger thats meandered along this way.






It's only a few kilometres left now and I take a break in the warm spring sun. After riding all winter, I really appreciate the ability to stop and just rest in the warm sun and not start to feel hyperthermic after a few minutes. The last kilometres are on the road and it feels great to be flying along without the mud sucking the life out of my progress.

In all it was 32km through the forest, on a day that was over 25 degrees warmer than last week and hopefully the first of many more warm spring rides.


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Feb 2021)

Definitely starting to feel a bit more like spring today especially now the wind has dropped so even swapped my jacket for a jersey.
Set off into Whixall through to Hollinswood, Fenns Bank, back to Alkington having to stop and retrieve the rear mudguard which somehow flew off when a stone flicked up and hit it. Fortunately there is never any traffic here so no danger of it getting run over, got it back together and carried on back across to the other side of Hollinswood, down to Coton, turned to Coton Wood through to Steel Heath. Onto the Whitchurch road which seemed a bit busy so turned down Lightreach Road to Prees finding the barriers down at the railway crossing with a queue of traffic waiting. They must have been waiting a while as none of them had passed me on the way down, didn’t have to wait too long for the train to pass and get moving again back to the Whitchurch road taking the first turning back into Whixall. Hoping that the flooding had gone down towards Edstaston I headed to Waterloo and there was just a big puddle left, passed the chicken farm to Ryebank, Horton and home. 23.5 miles in slightly less mud than yesterday. Lots of people about today enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Feb 2021)

Had a very short ride early on today, just to get what I thought would be the best of the day.
In to Bognor, and couldn’t believe the numbers of joggers and cyclists at 8.15 on a Sunday!
Passed a banana and a skeleton doing a 5k promenade run, amongst the normal type.
Back home in time to make Mrs SnG croissants and coffee for brekka at 9am.
This has been our first ‘normal’ weekend for some time, with no other plans for day except to await the impending cross trainer delivery, and then it’s construction.
A revised fitness schedule awaits us both this year, with less focus on work, and worry about others, and more settling in to a more relaxed attempt at life.








A tasty lunch then preceded a reduction to the numbers of trees in the garden, and a visit by both of the foxes who call by occasionally.




(Fox image from some weeks ago.)


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2021)

First chance for a decent ride this year thanks to the weather. Just as warm & sunny as yesterday, but with a noticable drop in the strength of the wind, so I took the Planet X road bike for its first outing since New Year's Day.
Took the main road up to Nacton, then joined by usual back road into Ipswich, round the dock and then for the first time in a long while south down the other side of the River Orwell towards Holbrook. Here the lack of use for this bike showed when going up Freston Hill I went to change to the small chainring and nothing happened - the drerailleur was stuck (I think it had got a bit wet & muddy on the last ride) but this was fixed with a couple of size 10 taps once on the level.
Through Holbrook and Bentley, under the A12 to Capel St. Mary and up to Great Wenham for the return to Ipswich via Washbrooke & Sproughton. Round the top of Ipswich and a regular route home through Rushmere & Bucklesham for a most welcome mug of coffee after the longest ride of the year so far.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Feb 2021)

2021 got off to a great start with a ride on ne'er day but since then the weather has been so bad that today was only the 4th ride of this year.

The rain had been hammering against the windows last night and the effect of this was obvious on the height of the Tweed at Ashiestiel -





The further west I went the bigger the puddles got. I was warned by a couple of mountain bikers outside Innerleithen about the depth of the next puddle, which covered the entire road and the MTB car park. It was almost up to the hubs and quite long, I had to pedal one legged to avoid getting my feet wet. This is the mountain bike car park, on a normal Sunday it would have been full of cars not water. 






Onwards and upwards over the Paddy Slacks climb. I've never seen so many cars out on this road on a Sunday afternoon. What lockdown?
Back home down Yarrowdale, with some snow still on the hills -





... and more flooding, though the road was mostly dry.






Almost home, one last stop at the confluence of the Tweed and Ettrick. There was a huge heron standing at the junction.






Today's map -





39.8 miles @ 13.9 mph, 630m up.


----------



## HarryTheDog (22 Feb 2021)

My missus and I could see it was going to be a fine weekend so yesterday i dragged the tandem out of the shed and fettlled it ready for a sunday ride and scoped out a flattish ride of around 20 miles back in my old territory that I knew, as my missus has not ridden a bike for months. 
Come Sunday morning and she got the call to help babysit one of her grandchildren so she scurried off leaving me to my own devices. 
Now I have been not on the actual road for 4 months, instead i have just sat on a turbo. So I thought i would do a 30 odd mile route but I dont know this area very well as moved here under 3 years ago and only cycle commuted no cycling much on the weekend.
So I decided to use garmins round trip planner, had a brief look at the route and off I went.
Turns out garmin has a sense of humour as to what constitutes a good road ride , it took me on a dual carriageway out of Basildon, through the middle of Billericay and Ingatestone, then I hit proper rural roads which felt fantastic then back down a dual carriagway through the middle of Chelmsford then through a park full of runners, dogs etc on a 2 foot wide path. back onto rural roads again through the middle of Billericay and down beside the A127 which is never pleasant.
So lesson learnt, dont trust garmins route planner especially if using the tandem, i was ok on the road bike in fast traffic but with my missus on the tandem she would have not have liked it . However nice to be back on the road again. I did notice a fair amount of nearly all male cyclists, however I actually saw more female runners than cyclists, hordes of them and only 2 men running, weird!. The other thing to note was every single cyclist nodded or waved or actually said hello everyone was in a friendly happy mood it would seem. Also did not get close close pass or any aggro from motorists.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Feb 2021)

cyberknight said:


> 1st ride of any note today me and Steve in a socially distanced ride to Bozzie 50 miles at 17 avg
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/4824501562


After ride noticed i got a saddle sore, 1st long ride in ages so i will put it down to that


----------



## Cavalol (22 Feb 2021)

This must have been pre-lock down, but a ride through town (city, if you’re nitpicking!) and down Dukes Drive.
From the far end of that, into Eccleston, then onto old Wrexham Road.
Through Lavister, a couple of miles on then left turn and into Holt, before crossing the border and the bridge and back via Aldford onto Chester.

The bike was a £50 job on eBay, the vendor said it would need ‘everything’ doing to it. I simply cleaned off the dust, pumped up the tyres and cleaned and oiled the chain! It rides absolutely spot on, not a sound nor a problem out of it. Happy days.


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Feb 2021)

The rain finally stopped at lunchtime so out on the Hewitt Chiltern at 2pm for a steady ride out to Tadcaster, Bolton Percy, Appleton Roebuck, Acaster Malbis, Naburn, Cawood and Ulleskelf.
Nearly 27 miles with an average of 15.2 mph, Beautiful afternoon.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2021)

My Mrs had a wee run of orders for her charity tablet making.
So I had a few stops on my sunny ride around Glasgow .

Free delivery seems to be popular.....and I enjoy it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Feb 2021)

Lovely ride this afternoon over to the Wirral, pretty much perfect riding conditions I would say. Bonus that you can get a free bench to perch on for a rest at the moment.




The Wheatsheaf Little Neston.
Nice along the cycle route around Burton Marshes, just feeling the heat of the sun was a real tonic, hard to believe its still February.
28.5 miles, plan to get up to 40 milers by end of next month, but steady does it


----------



## footloose crow (22 Feb 2021)

*22 Feb Reasons to be cheerful Part 2*

1. I can see my shadow for the first time this month. It also rides at the same pace as me, never gets in the way, never drops me, won't give me Covid-19. 





2. The sky is blue. Once you get out of the valley floor......






3. The lanes are less muddy...or at least relatively less muddy compared to last week. Which is odd because it has rained every day. Maybe rain is good for muddy lanes? 






4. I didn't get a puncture on the gravel sections. This is part of the Clay Trails. Worth exploring if you are in Cornwall at any point this year. Hardly known, pretty empty, interesting scenery if you like flooded clay pits, piles of clay residue, living on the moon, stunted oak, birch and ash woods sitting in boggy wildernesses....which I do.






5. My 'new' eBay saddle is not very comfortable. That is not a reason to be cheerful unless you are a sadist. Perhaps you are...so included in case. I read today that the French government has banned the sale for export of the last book written by the Marquis de Sade. Continuing to use this saddle would make me a masochist I guess. (It's a Prologo Scratch in case you were intrigued enough to care by this point). On eBay soon to make someone else's bottom hurt. So selling this makes me a sadist too perhaps?

6. It didn't rain. It wasn't windy. It was even warm at times in the sun. It was however hillier than I expected. Is it just me or does everyone find that planning a route on _RidewithGPS_ underestimates gradients and height gain by at least 25%? There was a sustained 17% hill! No one plans to go up a hill like that do they? I don't. I effectively cycled up Ben Nevis today. I call it 'Nevising'. 

7. I saw lots of interesting things I hadn't seen before, probably because it has been raining every other time I have been this way. This is Roche Rock by the way. Roche (to be pronounced _'rosh - eh'_ unless you are Cornish in which case it's _'roach')_ is the up and coming aspiring middle class area of the Clay Country but only in comparison to the depressed, seedy, falling down and generally poverty stricken nature of the rest of the area. Someone once told he thought the South Wales valleys were poor until he came here. 

The Devil lives on this rock apparently. Or a giant. Or something legendary. I didn't see anything. 






8. There may be more days of sunshine ahead this week.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Feb 2021)

Took it to the seaside


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Feb 2021)

A longer ride today as it was such a lovely morning- warm sunshine and no wind. Set off to Northwood then dodging potholes/craters/ large puddles towards Bettisfield turning back towards Hampton Bank and over to Lyneal and Colemere finding a road closed sign. I decided to keep going and see if I could get past, there had been some work going on involving a big hole but there was room to get by on a bike and I carried on as planned to Spunhill. I don’t often go down this lane in that direction for some reason. Crossed the Shrewsbury- Ellesmere road passed Whitemere, through Lee and Bagley as far as Weston Lullingfields, Marton, Burlton deciding as it was such a lovely morning to take a longer route home so turned to Myddlewood, Ruewood down the mud covered lane back to Nonely, Loppington, Wolverley and home. There had been quite a lot of rain overnight so plenty of large puddles to get round. 31.57 miles.


----------



## a.twiddler (23 Feb 2021)

My ride yesterday.


*21/2/21*
It’s relatively mild today so time for a test ride. The Linear recumbent is a bit weird and wondeful in the gears department. I’ve spent a few days experimenting with a home made derailleur mount and a refurbished Sun Tour X-1 front changer. This would let me change gear on the go rather than having to stop and manually change – not that I have ever changed the chain over manually to date. If you are going to get off to change the chain over usually its just as easy to push unless you’re faced with an immense hill. The cogs are 28, 38 and 52. Up to now I have found the 38 chainring adequate but sometimes needing lower ratios. The 28 should give a bit of overlap plus lower ratios. Using middle gear as normal the hub gear gives -25% and + 33% so a bottom gear of 20” on the 28 and a seldom used top gear of 111 on the 38.






After some pondering I wondered if I actually need the big chainring that gives a high gear of around 150 inches. I am not exactly Reg Harris. I experimentally removed the big ring (interestingly, it has “Stronglight” engraved on it, so maybe the other rings could be resized with Stronglight/cyclotouriste rings if necessary) and found some washers to make up for the thickness of the missing ring. After some adjustment, it works fine. I now have 42 gears which ought to be enough for anyone surely? Unless they’re used to the full 63 of course. Then they might get withdrawal symptoms.

Due to the long chain I don’t think there is much of a problem with crossover. It could be shortened but I’m not doing anything drastic yet in case some unforeseen problem arises and I have to put it back to original.

Everything works fine on the bike stand. Time to hit the road! It's a grey windless day, even some glimpses of sunshine!

Out through the back gate, down the lane to Swanlow Lane and across the no-longer-so-challenging uphill traffic lights. Straight on to the A54 roundabout, across to Delamere St and Chester Rd. There is a mess of road works, cones and traffic lights along this stretch at the moment which pose some interesting stop/start challenges. After the first one I find that the time given from the green light changes quickly and is not geared to cyclists, particularly slow accelerating recumbentists, so the second one being at red sees me hopping up the pavement for a short stretch. The lights are red again at the junction for the Whitegate road so I follow the pavement further down and cross when the light changes. After a steep downhill the first real uphill stretch of today’s ride appears. I climb it in the usual gear but it feels more of a struggle than last time I came this way on 2/2/21.

I follow Dalefords Lane along what deceptively looks like it should be a long gradual downhill but disappointingly isn’t. According to BikeHike it's definitely uphill. While I am struggling along here a group of four motorcyclists vroom by and the first one looks back and gives a thumbs up. I nod back. Finally I reach a short downhill which quickly becomes a short steep climb out of a dip. Definitely feeling underpowered today. Finally cresting a rise I see the distant traffic lights on the A556 at Sandiway and try and time my arrival at green. Alas, they change just as I cross the line so I have to kick forward to get clear before the lemmings’ rush begins.

Straight on to the oblique junction with Weaverham Road, turn right downhill then follow this road across a junction, over a railway bridge and swoop down the long hill to Mill Lane. Straight on to Gorstage lane, passing my first cyclist coming the other way, a woman in yellow, before diving under a railway bridge and climbing on to Forest Road in Weaverham and doing a sharp left/right before another swooping downhill stopping on an upslope at the A49. Across the dual carriageway and right to a decent cycle lane which is separate from the road. A photo at Acton Bridge Swing Bridge over the Weaver and a crossing over the A49 to a lane to Little Leigh.














A few mudguarded cyclists pass in both directions before I manage to cross. I follow a lane for Little Leigh marked “unsuitable for HGVs”. A few pedestrians pass in the other direction but no vehicles. The lane climbs steeply up to a canal bridge and I try out my small chainring in earnest. The lane continues to climb after the bridge and I realise that I am still in the middle gear on the hub gear. I change down to the lowest gear and find I can change up a couple on the rear derailleur. This is very gratifying. I come to a side turning signposted Barnton so follow that. Another drop handlebar cyclist with mudguards passes the other way and I see that there are arrows at strategic points, so there must be an event on. I pass through Little Leigh and come out on to the A533 , left for Runcorn, right for Northwich. I turn right and am soon in Barnton. It has been spitting lightly with rain for about half an hour and it becomes heavier now. I stop at a garage for a snack and shelter and it eases off. My photographic plans come to an end as I put the camera away in the dry and forget to take it out later when the rain stops. Coming out of Barnton the road “S” bends sharply downhill. I had intended to stop and take a photo of the entrance to Barnton Tunnel but realise that it was further up hill. As there is a good downhill I carry on. I stick it in top to see what I can do but I still can’t push hard enough to make it worthwhile so I change down and freewheel.

At the traffic lights for the right turn for Northwich I have to stop behind traffic but soon get going again. I go straight through Winnington traffic lights and find myself slowing up Winnington Hill. A couple on bikes pass me dancing on the pedals, and are held up at the lights at the top of the hill but they get going and it is my turn to stop as they turn red again when I get there. From there it is downhill to Northwich town centre and I get on to the route to the underpass just after the bus station. As I descend the spiral into the underpass I spot the two cyclists who passed me earlier having a break by the roadside. I get into a low gear ready for the climb out then follow the river Dane to the Northwich Viaduct. The cycle path runs in the shadow of the viaduct, crosses the road at a light controlled crossing, then follows the river Weaver. I haven’t cycled here for a long time and find this very pleasant, not many people about and I notice the rain has faded away. Soon I can see the distant A556 bridge high above the river, reflecting blue in the evening light. The cycle path follows the Weaver beyond the A556 to Winsford but has several swing gates from that point. I could manoevre through them but just don’t feel like it today.

I decide to follow the path up to to the A556 then go through Davenham. I could ride up the 12% slope to the road level but this time I take it slowly and walk up. Once I get rolling again I notice cramps at the top of my knees. There is still a steep slope and I try to press on but it becomes very painful. This is a new experience. I stop, then engage the low ratio on the hub gear. That is much better, and I can roll along slowly for a spell, before changing up and moving at a better pace. Perhaps the muscles I used to walk up the slope needed more time to let them recover. Perhaps it is a sign of the Recumbent Legs developing. Perhaps I need to get out more.

Through various residential roads in Davenham, right on to London Road, then right on to Jack Lane for Moulton. Right again on to Niddries Lane through an estate and then follow it uphill as it becomes unsurfaced. Downhill towards the West Coast Main Line and through the two tunnels to Meadowbank swing bridge. I notice that the surface has deteriorated a lot since I passed through in January. Much less crowded today than last time, just a woman walking her dog. I follow the road across the swing bridge then turn left where it meets Bradford road. I notice that I’m still in the lowest gear on the rear hub but still feel slow. I change to middle gear as I pass the salt mine but need to change down on the rear derailleur. Feeling strangely lacking in go today, as I have done from the start. Finally manage to get going as the road levels then slopes downhill, a quick right on to the entrance to the Whitegate way then stop to change my shades for clear glasses once I’m in the gloom of the enveloping trees.

Not far now, I reassure myself. I take stock of the gear situation (just because I can). Big cog on the front, which used to be the middle one. Middle gear on the hub gear. Middle ish gear on the rear derailleur. Pretty normal for this slightly uphill rail trail. Brakes feel free enough. Why are my legs protesting? At a similar distance earlier this month they were OK. Ah well, just not one of my better days. I press on. I drop down a gear on the RD and keep on rollin’. Usually good for 8mph + along here without much effort, nearer 6 today. After the old Marton level crossing the track levels out and I find it much easier. Before I know it I am at Grange Lane, balancing down the nadgery access track and turning left on to the road. The climb up to the sports fields is fine. There is a psychological factor now that I have another range of low gears which makes it more likely that I will use more of the previous lower range since I am less worried about running out of gears. Certainly I feel that the modification has been successful up to now. I put the lights on as it’s getting dark. I am looking forward to having a go at my nemesis uphill A frame barrier on the way out of the sports fields. I trundle across the car park into the network of paths. I ease right off, select low on all the ratios (poseur!) and roll along at minimal speed until the downhill ends and I can start pedalling up the slope.

It is quite dark by now, and I can’t quite get lined up. I end up paddling through, then start off pedalling out of the barrier. Bottom gear jumps and I make several false starts. I suspect that the RD cable might need tensioning now that it’s bedded in and stretched slightly (it had a new cable when I fitted the bar end shifter) though it hasn’t caused any issues up to now. I try the next gear up but can’t get the balance. I hear voices behind and get off and push up the hill. It’s too dark to make any adjustments so I ride off from a level spot further uphill in a higher gear and have no problems.

As I ride through the estate I pass some teenagers kicking a ball about the other side of some parked cars and one of them spots me after I have gone past, calling excitedly to his friends,” Hey, did you see that! That’s really sick!” I don’t know what it is, but this bike seems to cause some alarming reactions within the adolescent cranium. Perhaps it’s not just me that needs to get out more, though at the moment, none of us are getting out very much.

Along Delamere St. with its road works then across the A54 roundabout to Swanlow Lane then home via the garage door so the Linear is facing the right way to go straight on the bike stand for some gear inspection.


Mileage 26.06 . Max speed 28.8 . Average 7.9.



Total Ascent:​754​ft​​Total Descent:756​ft​​Start Elevation:191​ft​End Elevation:188​ft​​Min Elevation:31​ft​​Max Elevation:259​ft​​


----------



## Ian H (23 Feb 2021)

Blue skies and sunshine yesterday, though the lanes were still muddy & wet. I followed my nose along to the airport then went south through Clyst St Mary to Topsham & Ebford. I diverted through lanes with a vague idea of where I was going, over Woodbury Common. I emerged at Colaton Raleigh, then headed north again, exploring lanes & detours. Arrived home with 69.5k on the clock, so rode past to make the 70.

























https://www.strava.com/activities/4830603904


----------



## Jon George (23 Feb 2021)

A shake-down ride today around Ipswich.

I've had Patsy #1 The Carbon since new and she is a 2013 Orbea Orca that originally had a 105 groupset that was getting tired. For my winter re-build I splashed the cash and upgraded to Ultgera R8000 and converted it to a GRX 42T 1x chainring. (I appreciate that I am a Suffolk buh and the 'hills' around here tend to only be sharp rises compared to the rest of the UK, but I liked the idea of turning this bike into something that would enable me to progress faster up them. The idea occurred to me a few weeks ago when I nearly burst vital organs trying to keep off a couple eventually overtaking me through Playford. It turned out they were on e-bikes. ) I did the gearing calculations of what I've comfortable doing on the original set-up and decided on an 11-32 cassette. I also bought an Ultegra RS700 wheelset and Ultegra pedals. The gold chain came courtesy of a mistake by Chain Reaction. My honesty in admitting they'd sent it ended with them deciding it would be lass hassle if I kept it. Cheers!

The result? Today's ride was something akin to nirvana. I don't think I have accelerated away from lights as fast. Nor enjoyed myself so much on a bike. And on the chief tester 'hill' - Constitution Hill - I went up it far quicker, and with less effort, than I ever done. Here's a pic of her at the top in her new clothes. (I'm still dialling in the shifters, so the bar tape will come later.)

Show me summer!


----------



## Old jon (23 Feb 2021)

Another fair day dawns. I didn’t see the dawn, when I looked outside it was dry, a bit of breeze and the temperature was almost in double figures. Must go and enjoy this!

A stretch of towpath seemed a good idea to start with, have to traverse a bit of Holbeck to reach this. Leave the waterside at Viaduct Road for the familiar ride up to Headingley on Cardigan Road. Continue to Lawnswood, adding altitude all the way, then turn right, through Adel and on to the left turn to ride up by the side of Golden Acre Park.



Which is about as high as the ride goes today. A bit less than 200 metres according to the garthing, cannot see a close spot height on the map. So, down the hill into Bramhope, turn right and ride to the Dyneley Arms and turn right again. More downhill! Not cluttered with vehicles either, which increased the grin factor considerably. Cross the River Wharfe after leaving Pool, take the next left turn, its the B6161 or Leathley Lane. The left after that crosses the River Washburn and then climbs to Farnley.

And from Farnley to Otley is another whizzy descent. Stop at the bottom, next to the Wharfe, for a bite and sup, and go on, back across the river and through the town to the Pool road, a.k.a. the A659. Yes, I know I have just left Pool. There is an ulterior motive. Stay on the A659 to leave Pool and pedal to Arthington. Under the viaduct and turn right shortly afterwards. And gasp and wheeze up Creskeld Lane.

The uphill ends in Bramhope, ride along the A660 back to Leeds, specifically Headingley. All these suburbs between me and home, Kirkstall is the next suburb then I can and do choose the towpath again. Reaching Leeds Basin, ah, what did I forget? To call in Woodrups for some bits. The towpath bypasses the shop. Fool I am, but I am also used to it, so never mind. Home it is, only a short distance now, around a couple of Hunslet corners and up a bit. Thirty four miles and 1900 feet uphill and a big grin. The ride was great.

rights and lefts and ups and downs,


----------



## Jon George (24 Feb 2021)

Oh, what a lucky, lucky, lucky man am I.
Whilst gently coming to stop at the top of a hill on Pasty #3 The Hybrid on a utility ride into town, a handlebar adjuster bolt sheared off, causing the bars to drop as you can see, rather than doing so half-an-hour previously when I was going down the same hill at about 30mph. 
I am celebrating with a lunch-time pale ale ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Feb 2021)

Jon George said:


> Oh, what a lucky, lucky, lucky man am I.
> Whilst gently coming to stop at the top of a hill on Pasty #3 The Hybrid on a utility ride into town, a handlebar adjuster bolt sheared off, causing the bars to drop as you can see, rather than doing so half-an-hour previously when I was going down the same hill at about 30mph.
> I am celebrating with a lunch-time pale ale ...
> 
> ...


Ooh, that could have been very nasty! Adjustable stems, what bright spark thought of that one?


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *22 Feb Reasons to be cheerful Part 2*
> 1. I can see my shadow for the first time this month. It also rides at the same pace as me, never gets in the way, never drops me, won't give me Covid-19.


felt the sun on my back this morning & it was good


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> felt the sun on my back this morning & it was good


Plenty of  on its way. Right, got some summer bike fettling to do!
Bye bye




Hello




Happy riding guys


----------



## Jon George (24 Feb 2021)

My Ride Today (Part 2).
I raided the bike-bits bin and Patsy #3 The Hybrid is on the road again! (Perhaps looking and feeling a little more 'unique'.) A shake-down ride up and down the street to test it. (Plus another 3 miler on Patsy #1 The Carbon to check out an adjustment to the shifters. Nearly there!)

Oh, the beers went down well ...


----------



## Jon George (25 Feb 2021)

About 10 miles to try out Patsy #1 The Carbon. A fantastic little ride! I went out to a couple of local 'rises', namely Playford (where I recently got overtaken by ebikes and decided some sort of hill bike was for me), and Tuddenham St Martin. I also came back via a flat section that runs alongside the hospital and really went for it . I'm happy to report that I've got the gearing absolutely right for me - I can now rush up the hills, whilst speeding like a banshee on the flat.

Here she is at Playford: tweaked, bar-taped, and enjoying the action.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Feb 2021)

Out on the Orbit tandem with Mrs A_T, complete with sandwiches kitkats and a flask halfway- it was good to be out in the sunshine though a blustery 14mph headwind out to Bolam, so very fast home [11mph out ; 19mph back!]

23 miles [and 1200' of up] so both very happy- maybe do it again tomorrow if it's as sunny!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Feb 2021)

Looked nice out and I seem to be OK after the vaccine so I went out on the bike

decided to risk the canal path I have been avoiding for months due to mud - it was OK but a bit bumpy after all the rain 
then discovered I was 10 miles from home and it was all into a headwind - getting hard work and I was getting worried about asthma or vaccine problems
until I realised I had knocked the ebike motor assistance off on a busy section of towpath a few miles before - if it is on it gets difficult to keep the speed down so I knock it off
got easier after that but I could still felt the effort in my legs which is good - so I hear
(note - still low assist - only use Turbo if I am having breathing problems !!)


anyway total of 24 miles - or 23 according to Strava
probably more mileage on my heart when going through roadworks in Warrington when I was scooting past an artic stopped at temporary traffic light and it started moving!!! = I probably should have stopped as the gap was a bit marginal - I normally ride better than that!!


----------



## gavgav (25 Feb 2021)

A beautiful evening for a ride, setting out into the cool air, with the sun setting in the distance and a fantastic full moon.

Headed over to Dad’s, via Hook a Gate, Annscroft and Exfords Green, very busy traffic on the roads, but all well behaved. Had half an hour chatting with dad and then set back out into the now moonlit dark and it was fabulously bright in the sky.

Route home was via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots, on much quieter roads, where I only saw 2 cars between dad’s and Betton. Busy nearer home, which is disappointing again. Where is everyone going at 7pm in a lockdown?

14.9 miles at 12.5mph avg.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Feb 2021)

A couple of evening rides to mention:
*Monday: * Just a quick blast anti-clockwise round the short version of my Acton Burnell loop. The main road was fairly quiet but I had to pause to allow vehicles past a few times on the lanes. Hardly anyone out walking and no other cyclists to be seen so it's a good time to be out for the social distancing.

17.2 miles for this one at 13.8 mph average.

*Yesterday*: I got out at about 6.30 and went clockwise round a longer version of the Acton Burnell route (Condover, Cantlop, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover and home). This time all the roads were nicely quiet. Only a couple of people were out walking and I saw the one cyclist coming the other way shortly after Cantlop (I did wonder for a moment whether it might have been @gavgav but later found he'd been riding elsewhere)

The sky was clear and the moon was almost full which made it very pleasant to be out (with some warm layers on). The moonlight was bright enough to cast shadows and I could probably have managed without lights on the bits that weren't under the cover of trees (I didn't just in case any other traffic came along). I tried a couple of experimental snaps to see if the night setting on the phone camera would capture the it but they just came out too dark.

The traffic I encountered was mostly fine but there was one guy pushing on too quick and kept the full beam on the whole time. I opted for safety and pulled over. The milk tanker that came up behind me shortly after will have slowed him down a bit though.

Between Longnor and Ryton I could see something shining on the road ahead. It turned out to be a rear light that had fallen off another bike. I hadn't passed any other cyclists since the one at Cantlop and there were no tyre tracks visible around the remaing wet patches on the road so it had probably been there for some time. I've picked it up so if you know of anyone who has lost a lamp on a ride south of Condover I have it.

23.6 miles this time at 13 mph average.

The best snaps I could manage from this ride:




Near to Harnage - The junction that represents the furthest point from home on this ride.





The lights of Concord College, Acton Burnell.


----------



## ianbarton (26 Feb 2021)

Yesterday's ride. After getting my Covid injection yesterday morning it seemed to waste the rest of the good weather sitting at home and waiting for side effects! I did and anti-clockwise version of my Whitchurch ride. Most of the floods have receded, so I can now see where the big potholes are. The outward leg into a stiff cold breeze felt like hard work. However, once I reached Norbury and turned towards Marbury the wind was almost behind me. I decided not to cycle up the steep hill to Wirswall, which has a 12% gradient near the top of the climb.

I continued past Marbury Mere and began the climb towards Whitchurch. This section gains about the same altitude as the Wirswall version, but with less steep gradients. The final pull has some huge pot holes, which have been there for months. However, as I was going uphill and not speeding downhill that didn't matter. From the top of the hill, there is a pleasant downhill ride, pas the cemetery, into the outskirts of Whitchurch. I dropped into Sainsbury to get some apple juice and a snack. Cycling through the town I decided to take a small route variation and go through Edgeley. There is a short uphill section up to the Hall followed by a nice downhill cruise to the turn off towards Ash road. When I reached Ightfield I took my usual diversion to Milenheath and then back towards Moreton Say. A gradual uphill ride leads to a crossroads, followed by a steep descent to the lake at Tittentley. From there, it's a gradual ascent for the last four kilometres home. 

A total of 48km and 368 metres of ascent. A good dose of wine in the evening made sure I sept through any possible vaccination side effects.






The Swan at Marbury.





Signpost needs a bit of TLC!




Wrenbury primary school. A fine bit of Victorian architecture.


----------



## theloafer (26 Feb 2021)

first ride of 2021  .. sunny and bright though a little bit chilly. shortened my planned route (it was a tad ambitious).and i think the old legs were pleased  still felt great to be out and 36 miles done

Morning Ride | Ride | Strava


----------



## rockyroller (26 Feb 2021)

theloafer said:


> first ride of 2021  .. sunny and bright though a little bit chilly. shortened my planned route (it was a tad ambitious).and i think the old legs were pleased  still felt great to be out and 36 miles done


'lectric MTB w/ fenders!? sweet!


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Feb 2021)

Another day off today so out on the Tricross at 10.30am. Lovely day so a longer ride out to Pocklington and back. 54.7 miles with an average of 15.2mph.


----------



## geocycle (26 Feb 2021)

Nice route Spiderweb. I used to play cricket in Escrick for the village and on occasion a team called the Yorkshire Gentlemen. Unfortunately the park is now used by a public school. Nice riding through the villages around there, Wheldrake was very agricultural but has now moved up market.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Feb 2021)

geocycle said:


> Nice route Spiderweb. I used to play cricket in Escrick for the village and on occasion a team called the Yorkshire Gentlemen. Unfortunately the park is now used by a public school. Nice riding through the villages around there, Wheldrake was very agricultural but has now moved up market.


It is a lovely area to cycle, really enjoyed the ride today😀


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Feb 2021)

It started out well and finished, well?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Feb 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> It started out well and finished, well?
> 
> View attachment 575901
> 
> ...


At least you have got the tyres for it


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> At least you have got the tyres for it


I'll be going fatter. Ribbles own Q&A for the bike suggested 38c was the widest. There's easily enough room through the fork and rear triangle to run at least a 50c.

OTOH, NI isn't really known for gravelly offroad routes except the purpose trail centres - so perhaps a 38 is a happy medium for road riding linking up the forests.


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Feb 2021)

A bright sunny day – 12 degrees which is OK for February – and a stiff wind from the NNE. The first 15km to Gaël were into that wind – and it was a slow ride. NW from Gaël and up to Trémorel then, finally after 25km, the wind behind me and a much easier ride SW. Home via Ville Jallu and Kerminy, and another 56km in the bag. 

That’s 590km cycled in February, making it my best February so far – extra chocolate tonight…

The muddy road towards la Ville Jallu – at least the mud was dry ..







Some primroses near Kerminy. They’ve been out for about a week but this was the first time I’d passed them with my camera


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Feb 2021)

Lovely day out there. I thought I'd see how things are going so I saddled up for a short one. Things seemed to go quite well so the plan changed. Ashleworth tempted me. I waved to Richard K in the lane above Pauntley as he headed the other way. I took the Woolridge climb in to get good views to Wales and the Cotswolds. Still a goodly amount of water in the Severn Valley. Indeed down on the Hams I had to retrace as the way was barred by water. Over Wickridge Street I decided to drop off by Hasfield to get back to the Hams. A small flood was easily ridden through. I paused at Forthampton for a breather. As I rose to continue Neil W rode up. We had a good catch up as we hadn't seen each other for ages. Neil headed off to complete the last 25 of a 100 miler while I took my usual route back. I probably over did it on this one but it was a lovely day for it. We shall see. 52 smiles


----------



## Donger (26 Feb 2021)

My mate Simon had the day off today, so we went for a bike ride together. Ringing the changes, we crossed the Severn and meandered around the northern (flatter) part of the Forest of Dean district. After climbing up out of Maisemore on the main road, we hung a left past Hartpury Agricultural College and carried on along quiet country lanes to the outskirts of Staunton before turning around, demolishing a packet of fig rolls between us and retracing our steps. The weather was surprisingly mild, with little wind and glorious sunshine. Spring has definitely sprung in Gloucestershire .... we even came across the first bluebells of the year, which must be at least a month early:




Everywhere you go around the Hartpury/Highleadon area you see brown signs referring to Hartpury Bee Shelter, and I've never been quite sure what that is. (Mrs Bumble's Home for Battered Bees?). When we got to Hartpury Church, we entered the churchyard to investigate:




And here is the famous bee shelter .... with a couple of basket hives currently in place on the top shelf:




From there, we did a very short detour of about 100 yards to the water mill at Highleadon for the next shot:




Brings Constable to mind ... Though IMHO he wasted his time painting hay wains. Should obviously have included one of these in his masterpiece instead:




Simon mentioned something about a local guy who has built a miniature ride-on steam locomotive railway in his garden, so we headed off up Oridge Street to find it. A shame it wasn't in use at the time, but he was right. A small gauge track ran all the way around his front, side and rear gardens, passing through a tunnel in a hedge at one point! This was his front drive .... complete with level crossing:




Got to love a great British eccentric. On our way back, we followed a track along the East bank of the Severn from Maisemore to Over, before passing under the main road and over the river before detouring onto Thomas Telford's old bridge for a view of the river:




We then re-crossed the river for a moment to take a look at the Gloucester & Hereford Canal basin. I strolled across some muddy ground from there to see where the Leadon flows into the Severn, before taking one last shot from the West bank of the Severn ... with a cyclist (in yellow) passing along the track from Maisemore that we had just ridden:




What a great afternoon ride. Shorts and short sleeves today, and never once felt cold. Great company and always nice to vary the route. We might do something like that again next Friday. 27 very enjoyable miles.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Feb 2021)

... was frosty






10 miles before wfh


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2021)

Quick family ride today! Weather was fabulous! I was so happy!


----------



## postman (27 Feb 2021)

What superb photos keep them coming.I did 30 mins on the turbo this morning.First since August.


----------



## Vantage (27 Feb 2021)

Had my first ride today since hanging up the bike Oct last year.
Tara the doggy and I set off through the estate and into Moss Bank Park and was thoroughly enjoying it until some ***hole beeped at me because she couldn't get past. I'm doing 5mph with Tara on her bike lead, cars parked on the right side of the park lane and an 8ft brick wall on my left. I stopped the bike, looked behind and shouted "What?"
She motioned for me to move to the right to let her squeeze by. I shouted back "Wait!"
I carried on and soon as a gap in the parked cars appeared she floored it to get past me, forcing pedestrians and dog walkers to dart off the road. Unbelievable 
It's no wonder people are put off cycling.
Tara and I continued around the park into Barrow Bridge village and alongside the riverside trail. Stopped at the far end steps and Tara wandered off exploring for a bit.
Off home again and took the climb up Cinder Lane into the estate. A quarter of the way up I could hear a car coming up behind us. Here we go again I thought. But no, in complete contrast to earlier, this nice gentleman waited and crawled up a good 10ft behind me as we made our way to the top at a painfully slow 2mph. When I saw a gap on the left I pulled in, waved him by and gave him a thumbs up as he passed. He returned with a hand up gesture. Just as it should be. When we rode further on he'd turned around to park outside his house and getting out of his car he smiled at me and I thanked him for waiting. I got a "you're welcome" nod of the head.
Why can't all drivers be like that? It really perked up my day 😊
Tara looked like I felt when we got home, knackered.
No idea how far we went or how long we were out as I'd forgotten to reset the Garmin since last year. Doesn't matter, enjoyed it


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Feb 2021)

Steve E got me out. Nice bit of lockdown company. We took to Leigh Sinton for a fairly standard (for me anyway) run around to Cradley. Steve's plan was Mathon and the Wyche Cutting which we did after take away coffee in Colwall. Nice wee one. 23 smiles


----------



## gavgav (27 Feb 2021)

A beautiful sunny morning, so I got out for a ride, after finishing my on call stint. Very little wind, but still cold and needed layers.

Headed through Betton Abbots and down to Berrington, where I found a pillock in an Audi turning into the road completely on my side. The lane to Eaton Mascott was its usual muddy self, then took the lane to Cound and onto Evenwood. Came across a group of 4 women (against the rules) walking towards me, filling the road and I’m thinking surely they’ll move over....no, I have to come to a stop and then they finally begrudgingly walk either side of me, not socially distanced, with their stuck up noses in the air, no acknowledgement, they got one from me and it wasn’t polite.

Continued on to Acton Burnell, passing Concord College, still lots of water up there, but at least the flood has receded enough to show some tarmac. In Acton Burnell, I’m approaching the sharp right hand bend, my right of way, van comes down from the Ruckley road, waits at the junction and then decided to pull out in front of me, just as I get there. Idiot.

A fair bit of traffic around on the road to Frodesley and Longnor, but at least finally some who knew how to drive. Turned North again to Ryton, quite wet along that lane, but again the floods have receded a bit. From Ryton I climbed up to Dad’s and called to eat my lunch and have a chat.

Set back out and through Exfords Green, to Annscroft and Hook a Gate, nice and quiet along there for a change, before going through Meole Village and down to the island. I’m waiting at the crossing point, next to the left hand traffic light, leaving at least 3 metres for anyone to pass me on my right.....when a runner darts across in front of the traffic and literally squeezes between me and the traffic light, about 2 inches from me. I shouted to them as to whether they had lost the use of their eyes. No response.

Despite the morons it was a nice enjoyable ride and drier roads for some of the route. 24.16 miles at 11.9mph avg. Lots of cyclists and horse & riders about today as well.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Feb 2021)

Out on the Tricross at Lunchtime for a clockwise loop to Naburn. Lovely day and so many cyclists out, some wearing full summer kit🥶.
Rode a bit quicker today with my friend David on his fancy Trek Madone. 26.8 miles with an average of 16.6 mph, rewarded myself with a nice cold Aldi beer when I got in!


----------



## Cathryn (27 Feb 2021)

Glorious day! My longest ride of the year (for several years actually) at 35 miles in glorious sunshine! Marlborough to Hungerford and back. And to top it off, I had the company of my gorgeous boy! It was his longest ever ride and he crushed it! Fantastic attitude and vastly improved road sense! I can’t sit down but I’m very very happy!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Feb 2021)

An amazing, wonderful spring day that makes me full of joy to be alive.

So, out with the tandem and decided a proper expedition was essential to make the most of it. Stayed on the flat to get the winter cobwebs out of the legs.

Crocuses, a sparrowhawk, buzzards a- plenty, tree creepers and wall to wall sunshine ensued.

Managed 60 miles in the end, Rostherne/Pickmere/Davenham/Hassal Green/Swettenham/Jodrell Bank/Warford for those familiar with the Cheshire Plain.






Now in crisis, rugby starts in 5 and have run out of beer


----------



## DCBassman (27 Feb 2021)

First ride since 25 January, all sorts of shenanigans 'twixt then and now, including briefly moving out of the house with 2/3rds of our possessions while floors and carpets renewed. A new car. Absolutely awful weather. Then, a really nice day, and I have to spend it driving to Bristol and back for some spinal imaging. But another really nice day today, so...
Just the usual pootle to Leg O' Mutton, and boy, did I notice I haven't done this for a bit! On the Scott this time, and needed to call on Granny once or twice...
Stats:





And a picture! Camera took just this one, then refused to play. Grenofen Tunnel, north end, sunshine.





As is usual at the moment, it's still fairly muddy underfoot, so great speed neither needed or a good idea. Especially wet and muddy on NCN270, the Viaduct Walk out of Tavistock, as the sun rarely gets in there, and there's a fair bit of runoff still. So, dirty bike again...


----------



## Glow worm (27 Feb 2021)

Another beautiful day here today, the sort of day you feel sorry for anyone without access to a bike!






Burwell Fen. Still a little damp but luckily the cycle path has dried out a bit.






Some of my favourite tracks are rideable now again after winter which is a huge relief for me to be able to get away from bloody drivers.






I watched the sunset from the bird hide on Tubney Fen.






Getting chilly by now I headed home and was rewarded with a great view of a barn owl just a few yards away near Swaffham Prior- though was too slow to the camera to get a photo.






It was only when I got home and looked at my cateye I saw I’d just hit exactly 40,000 miles on the current steed. Can’t think of a better day‘s ride to get there. 17 miles in total today.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Feb 2021)

Vantage said:


> Had my first ride today since hanging up the bike Oct last year.
> Tara the doggy and I set off through the estate and into Moss Bank Park and was thoroughly enjoying it until some ***hole beeped at me because she couldn't get past. I'm doing 5mph with Tara on her bike lead, cars parked on the right side of the park lane and an 8ft brick wall on my left. I stopped the bike, looked behind and shouted "What?"
> She motioned for me to move to the right to let her squeeze by. I shouted back "Wait!"
> I carried on and soon as a gap in the parked cars appeared she floored it to get past me, forcing pedestrians and dog walkers to dart off the road. Unbelievable
> ...



We need a photo of Tara


----------



## DCBassman (27 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> We need a photo of Tara


+1


----------



## geocycle (27 Feb 2021)

Decent ride of 40 miles over to Beacon Fell in Ribble Valley. Quite a few short hills with a short 30% gradient testing the traction control. But only 860m of climbing which surprised me a bit. Cool and cloudy to start with but sun came out later. Loads of cyclists of all shapes and sizes and rural car parks packed. Took a flask as didn’t expect to find a cafe, however, came across an artisan market in Cockerham. Not sure quite how all the stalls qualified as essential but was a nice reminder of what we are missing And what we have to look forward to again.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Feb 2021)

Not feeling wonderful today - I'm blaming the vaccine

so it was no surprise that I was feeling difficulty keeping up to a normal speed in a normal gear
until I realised my ebike was in no assist mode as I had been following some slow riders yesterday on the way home and I knocked it off

I was much better when I knocked it on again!!!

Anyway - managed a decent loop though Moore although FAR too many people at time - hence very little interesting wildlife

but - after loosing a bar end plug AND a rear light yesterday - I did manage to do a whole ride and return with all the same bits I started with


----------



## Mike_P (27 Feb 2021)

First outing for the Defy this year and quickly back home as their were a couple of loose bolts on its new mudguards seriously rattling. There should be another bolt to preclude any rattles from but another mudguard bridge is needed so currently a non rattling but definitely bodged cable tie does the requisite trick. The first down hill showed some tweaking of the mudguards were needed during which the chain decided to jump off the rear cogs Eventually made it to the A59 where the new roundabout has at last been properly surfaced and headed west on a pretty quite A road




Turned south east up Burley Bank and then right onto Penny Pot. Another cyclist was heading west - I turned well in front and was quickly overtaken. It was busy eastbound with cyclists while westbound was a bit more of a slog than the "gentle winds" weather forecast had implied, and all eight of the wind turbine at Knabbs Ridge were active, think they must have meant "gentler winds". Made it to the end of the lane without any more overtakes.




North on the B6451 crossing over the A59 at the delightfully named Dangerous Corner and then around three boundaries of RAF Menwith Hill
Left onto the A59 and almost immediately right off to head back to Penny Pot. A queue had now formed of vehicles for the lockdown entertainment venue of a recycling site.
North back to the A59 via the decent of the middle Oaker Bank and the ascent of the northern one which was done in my same fastest time for the third time.




Turning off the A59 at the new roundabout I slowed out of habit for a now non-existent bump up. 16.96 miles and 820ft climbed
Putting the Defy in the shed with the ebike left outside obviously annoyed it as it fell over three times as soon as shut the door - no doubt more tweaking of the mudguards will be needed.
The ebike was the means of travel to the CV19 vaccination centre at the showground but that was not unproblematic, its been making some strange noises which seem to be down to a rusty chain; had not noticed it due to it being largely encased by a "Chain glider" chain guard but the consequence was chain guard being dislocated (presumably by stiff links) and ending up tangled with the chain. Chain guard parts put in the rucksack and made it the vaccination centre with time to spare. After waiting the post vaccination 15 minutes quickly down showground hill in a new PR for some shopping in Sainsburys - its useful with a rucksack to use a hand scanner and bag stuff straight into the rucksack so no danger of not being able to pack everything. Back home inspected the chain guard and it now resident in the refuse wheelie bin. New chain and chainring bolt fitted chain guard ordered. 9.92 miles with 654ft upwards. And I found out my ebike KoM up the steep climb of Cornwall Road had been beaten by "Lance Armstrong"


----------



## Jenkins (27 Feb 2021)

There was no way I was going to miss out on a ride on a day like today with bright sunshine & light winds, so I took the Pickenflick flatbar out for only the 2nd time this year. 

Out through Levington & Nacton into Ipswich, then a bit of a ride around the docks/marina area looking at the various vessels/yachts/gin palaces tied up, while trying to avoid the masses of people out enjoying the conditions



Then a bit of a diversion along Portman Road and past



before heading out of town, under the A14 and out to Claydon via Sproughton & Bramford with a quick snack stop at my favourite spot on Paper Mill Lane



Not being on a narrow tyred road bike meant that I could take the Restricted Byway shortcut from Claydon to the road to Westerfield and a standard return home through Rushmere and Bucklesham. I thought last week was busy, but I don't think I've seen so many people out on foot or bike since the height of the first lockdown.


----------



## a.twiddler (28 Feb 2021)

27/2/21
Checked the gear adjustments after the last ride and all OK. All set to keep going with no stops today to push up the mileage and average speed a bit. We will see how well that worked out!

Battered cap, shades and track mitts completed the picture. Set off into a cool but sunny afternoon full of motivation. Made good progress down the Wettenhall road, passing a few cyclists coming the other way. I haven’t been this way since last Autumn, so it’s a nice change. Pass the weathered red brick wall of Oulton Park motor racing circuit for a few hundred yards before turning off through a lesser lane. Apart from the odd cyclist there aren’t many people around. I have to negotiate a large puddle on Oulton Mill Lane before passing an immense tractor parked while its driver is talking to a passer by. Other vehicles are keen to get past me but have to wait because of the tractor. I can get past easily but some of them get on to the muddy verge in their impatience to squeeze past it, risking getting stuck.

Across the A49 at Cotebrook surprisingly easily considering it’s a fast road and a busy junction then head right for the A54. A long downhill making the most of the higher gears ready for the climb out of the dip. Surprisingly, no traffic accumulating behind me and once I have to drop into the lower gears as the climb takes its toll on my speed I can take my own time. Still getting hot though despite the cold airflow shortly before. I reach the summit and plunge back down into another big dip and get into the higher gears again before being pushed back down the gears by the climb on the other side. I hear voices then the scrub of tyres as a couple of sporty cyclists steam past standing on the pedals. By the time I reach the summit they are well ahead. I continue to the crossroads at the Fishpool Inn on the A54 and get across with no difficulties. Once I get to the next crossroads with the A556 it’s another matter and there is continuous traffic and I am dazzled by the setting sun striking through the trees on the left. I cross to the right side pavement and follow a cycle track round the corner to a crossing point at a traffic island. I get across rather untidily then follow the path round the corner in the direction I want to go in. The continuous traffic makes it difficult to cross over but eventually I turn in a house entrance, cross over and go right towards Delamere. The road rises a little then drops towards Delamere Station and I can get a bit of speed up. The Station cafe seems to be open and as I could do with a leak I turn off to see if the facilities are open. Alas, they are not and I come back out.

I find it hard to get going again and have to change down through the hub gears to be able to start. At first I think it’s just me but I get held up by traffic and find it hard to start again. Nothing obvious like a twig caught in the chain. I turn off into the forest and a friendly tree obliges me by allowing me to moisturise its bark. Once I get going again everything seems to free up. I climb up easily and down again into Hatchmere and manage to sail up the long hill on the other side. I am just looking forward to the long freewheel through Kingsley and the lanes on the other side, and starting to enjoy rolling along in high gear on the approach to Kingsley when the chain seems to bind. I stop pedalling, then gently start again when it frees. Thinking there must be a twig stuck somewhere I pedal gently again and it binds. I stop and look at the rear. I see the derailleur is curled up on itself and one of the pulleys has unscrewed itself and fallen off. That’s a new one on me. I get off and look at the road behind and there it is. No sign of the side plates, bush, or the bolt. I look at the derailleur again and see the bolt in its hole, slightly sticking out. I screw it in so that it won’t fall out and get lost, check the other pulley which is tight and look at the arm which looks undamaged. Nothing to be done about that for now.




























If the Linear had a standard derailleur set up I would just shorten the chain so that I could get home using it as a single speed. As it has a hub gear + derailleur set up I can shorten the chain and use it as a 3 speed. Now, if only I’ve got my chain tool! And, of course I have. So I get off the road on to the narrow grassy verge. The road curves gently to the left here, so oncoming traffic won’t see me until they are in the bend. I push the bike up against a fence and get as close to it as possible. This Linear still has 7 speed chain technology so it’s fairly easy to work on but still not ideal by the roadside. It still takes about 40 minutes of fumbling to get it all sorted out. I take enough out of the chain to let it fit on the smaller ring on the front and on around 5th cog on the back without being too slack. I keep the removed portion with a view to re using it as the chain matches the gears for wear and if I start buying new bits I’ll end up buying the lot.

While I’m working on it cars and vans continue to whiz by. One white van beeps ostentatiously. A surprising number of assorted cyclists whir by but only one random mountain biker asks me if I’ve got everything I need. I thank him and say I’m just shortening my chain, nearly finished now. Perhaps the downhill was too good to waste? The light is beginning to fade by the time I finish so I swap my shades for clear specs and turn on my rear flashing light.

As it’s getting late, when I get to Kingsley I turn right on to Norley Road. The three gears work with no problems. They are on the low side so are all usable. There are several undulations on Norley Road on the way to Cuddington and I still have to get off and walk at one point. Generally, the simplicity is very refreshing. There are downhills as well as uphills and on one downhill I hit a jarring pothole halfway down which causes my cap to fly off. I stop rather than have to go all the way back uphill to get it. Otherwise my max speed might have been a bit higher.

Just before Cuddington I turn right on to Waste Lane which is the access to the Whitegate way. I decide that less traffic, less hills is the way to go. It’s pretty gloomy by the time I get on to the rail trail under the trees. I take a photo before I pass under the bridge that the old line used to run over. The path goes right up a steep slope beyond the bridge. 







I stop for a snack before continuing. It’s quite chilly by now too. I turn on both handlebar lights which improves visibility a bit. A jogger with a headlight thumps past. The surface is a little wet but underneath it seems dry and solid. The leaf litter is pale and brown, and light reflects off the pools and meres alongside. In places there are drainage ditches which are full. There is a mysterious light reflecting from the many silver birch trees hereabouts and a faint but increasing mistiness. Water birds are audible all around though can’t be seen until I pass under the A49 when two ducks who are paddling in a pool under the bridge panic at my approach and do a vertical take off practically under my front wheel and fly straight up the other side of the bridge. There is a gradual climb along the first part of of the trail which levels off the further you go but there’s no chance of getting speed up in the dwindling light.

Shadowy shapes of bridges, old wayside huts and odd shapes of trees like lurking figures loom and pass behind as I relentlessly push the pedals. I breathe out of the side of my mouth as my breath mists my glasses in the chilly air. As I approach the vicinity of the old Whitegate station the trees fall back and there are fields either side. A huge golden orange moon appears on the left but there’s not enough light to take a photo when I try.

It’s still quite dark but the track is downhill now. After the station and car park the trail closes in but ahead I see lights and I pass some walkers who have joined from a path on the left. We are like ships that pass in the night. We see each others’ lights and acknowledge each other but can’t see details. It has been an altogether interesting, surreal experience.

Soon I reach the down ramp to Grange lane, turn right and slowly but steadily make my way to the playing fields. I trundle down the path towards the dreaded A-frame barrier and Fred Flintstone it through, then just pedal away up the hill. I pass through an estate then on to Delamere St, still infested with road works and traffic lights. I turn left to join the flow of traffic through the lights, get some speed up and get clear and pass a group of yoofs sitting on a wall. Here we go again I think, fortunately with a bit of speed now. The noise level increases and they do sound excited but I am past now.

Across the A54 roundabout, down Swanlow Lane and eventually into the front entrance so I can get the Linear into the garage the right way round. There are a few things to sort out this time. But we have gone through a trial and still got home under our own steam which is a big plus point.

Distance 26.2 miles Max 29.7 mph Average a slothful 8.5 mph. 

Total Ascent:​653​ft​​Total Descent:649​ft​​Start Elevation:186​ft​ End Elevation:190​ft​​Min Elevation:121​ft​​Max Elevation:307​ft​​


----------



## Vantage (28 Feb 2021)

Cathryn said:


> We need a photo of Tara


There's more pics of her on the pets photo subforum.


----------



## derrick (28 Feb 2021)

Slowly getting back into it, A nice and easy loop with the girls, supposed to have been a training ride, but when they get together they just want to chat, A good enough ride for me as i am not the one training for a tour of Scotland.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4858356624


----------



## chriswoody (28 Feb 2021)

After our mini ice age, followed by mini summer heatwave, it was back to normality today. 5 degrees, mist and leaden skies. I decided to explore some new areas of forest today, but first it was out into the misty lanes to start.






Heading off into the forest, the silence bore down on me as I weaved this way and that on the muddy track. The sands of Wildech are defrosted and back to their energy sapping best. I try my best to follow the car tire tracks that weave their way through, but I'm still getting thrown around, all good fun.






After Wildech a small gravel track appears to the side of the main route and I take to it gratefully. The route heads uphill for a short way before a wild downhill section weaving through the stands of pine provides respite and fun. For several more kilometre we ride North n the gravel track, alternating between pine forest and clearings of Heather.






Emerging from the forest at Angelsbecksteich, I rest for a short while on the summit of a small rise. Here is a large stone commemorating the forest fire of 1975, Germany's largest wildfire in history. For just over a week it raged, raising 74.18 km² of land and claiming the lives of several firefighters.






The memorial stone looks out over a lovely patch of heathland and in the summer when it's in bloom this is quite a lovely place to be.






From here we turn east and head onto forest trails I'd not traversed before. The gravel track weaves between tightly packed stands of pine and rises and dips gently as we press on. Coming into a small clearing a small lake to one side appears and I stop for a break and a drink on the shore.






Heading onwards the scenery is constantly changing from closely packed forest, to areas of more open trees. Signs of spring are slowly starting to emerge here and there, overhead a Buzzard is circling lazily and calling out. After a while the route leaves the gravel and heads of onto an ill defined trail that suddenly gives way to a muddy clearing, the scene of some big forestry operations in the last weeks. I pick my way slowly between the muddy puddles and large ruts left by the machinery.





Thankfully, this section is mercifully short and I'm soon back on gravel as the forest opens out into a large area of heathland, before re-entering the forest. It's not long though before the forest runs out and I'm onto gravel lanes weaving between the fields on the outskirts of Rebberlah. The mist and grey skies making for an atmospheric feel to the solitude all around.






From Rebberlah, I'm back onto familiar trails and from here it's a gentle run through the forest, before hitting the lanes and then home. All in all, I've ridden a shade over 45km on a mix of old and new routes. A lovely way to start the day.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Feb 2021)

Out at 9.30am, lovely morning but 2° when I set off🥶. A nice steady loop to York and back, 32.4 miles with an average of 14.6mph.


----------



## figbat (28 Feb 2021)

We needed a few bits and bobs so I said I’d ride to the local farm shop to get them. But given the weather I thought I’d make a bit of a ride of it, rather than go straight there and back on the main road.

What a ride! Just pootling, no rush, no thoughts of speed or time, stopping to take pictures or simply take in local features I hadn’t noticed before. Plus the practical benefit of getting some shopping done and getting some exercise.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Feb 2021)

54 sunny miles today 
frost in places at the start but it soon warmed up, the cafe we had planned to stop at was closed even though it was listed as open so it was hedgerow rest break and an energy bar at the local supermarket .
Ride mate was strong today and set a bit to fast a pace for me at the start so by the end i was pedalling squares , i did clock 40 mph down one hill though


----------



## cyberknight (28 Feb 2021)




----------



## HarryTheDog (28 Feb 2021)

Well the missus got out of a tandem ride last week and she did it again this week, this time the excuse being its too cold. So after trying a rubbish round trip planned by Garmin last week I decided to try routeyou.com's offering. Err well it was worse, again on dual carriageways in parts and I realised it was taking me off the main route and round and back crescents/housing estates etc just to make the mileage, not free flowing and completely rubbish. At one time it took me down a track around a old peoples park home development and back. I think i will stick to ride with GPS.
Only things of note was in Stock I saw a bloke with a cyclechat jersey pull out of mill lane 50yds before I turned in. Whilst going up a slope I heard the distinctive sound of deep section carbon rims coming from behind, he swept past and for 10 seconds my competitive streak kicked in and I went after him, I realised I was meant to be on a sub 135bpm ride and let him go. Finished the ride with a 130 avg so I had been a good boy overall. 
Got home in bright sunshine to be met by the missus asking if I would like to go out again as it is so nice. Duh!


----------



## Mike_P (28 Feb 2021)

Lets try scrubbing the rust off the ebikes chain I thought, oh! the "rust" was simply dirt, oh well its useful to have a spare chain thinking I could have got away from ordering a new one. The chain soaked in mech cleaner, scrubbed, watered and wiped. An attempted refit was thwarted by missing quick link which had well vanished and too wide and curved 8 speed quick link fitted.
Set off on the ebike at 1245 first stop Chevin Cycles and a pack of four 9 speed links bought. In hindsight I should have returned home to fit the new one but proceeded to do it outside the shop having taken a quick link release tool with me; first problem was the 8 speed and 9 speed were well stuck together while the 8 speed was finally extracted okay the 9 speed was bent. Still I had a pack with the twice the number needed....."You alright" enquired an shop assistant from the door, er no.. three quick links had in succession exploded off the end of the chain while I was trying to join it together. One was found only then to realise the one that had been on the chain was now missing; that or another eventually found and the chain at last joined together. Decided not to bother spending any more time looking for the other two. Is losing three quick links in one day a record?
Then along a reasonably busy Bilton Lane with cyclists pedestrians and three horses/riders and down the A59 to Knaresborough where I opted for the High Street rather than Waterside, which I expect was a bit too busy with pedestrians, to reach Lidl primarily for Set Honey and Marmalade.
Away from the store the reason for the road works at the "crossroads" on the A59 that were their for ages became evident in that Wetherby Road was now straight on rather than right and an acute left turn. Called in to a M&S Simply Food on a retail park - double disappointment, no bike stands so had to do with the end support of an enclosed trolley bay and no Free From Apple Pie
Along the A658 through Birkham Wood and then down to Calcutt, up and down to Morrisons where on leaving the rucksack was full enough and the plan to go to another M&S Simply Food axed for a route straight home. 15.22 miles with 1015ft upwards.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Feb 2021)

Another stupendous sunny spring day, so getting out absolutely essential. Solo today, and head for the hills, and as it's so nice I decide to blow the cobwebs off the summer bike for its first outing of the year . It turned out to be literal as well as figurative...






Off then, and how wonderful the summer steed feels - I'm riding a thoroughbred just desperate to gallop.

First hill is the brickworks. I'm taking it slow, rather apprehensive about just how tough this is going to be after piling on a stone or two with lockdown comfort eating. But it's OK, and a brief but very rapid descent leads into the climb of Windgather rocks.

I'm overtaken by a couple of roadies, and everyone else is grinning from the sheer absurd delight of this weather in February. A couple of cheeky squares of chocolate accompany the view down to the Goyt valley. 






If you've never climbed the road from the Goyt, start planning now, it's one of the best in the land. Never steep, but challenging enough, and winds gently up to the Cat and Fiddle. First the reservoir, then the oak woodlands, always with the river sparkling below. Finally the valley opens to moorland, and the river becomes a stream. 

From Derbyshire Bridge I turn left and over Axe Edge, from where the stupendous view if the White Peak opens to the East. 






I decide against more chocolate, but instead head for the cafe at Flash Bar. The next couple of miles I fantasise of pork pies and Bakewell tart. 

But calamity strikes - cafe shut, and even their water tap isolated. More chocolate instead, and the thrilling, fast descent to Gradbach. Naturally the Gods demand payment for such antics, this time in the way of the hard slog up the main road from Allgreave. Normally one of my most hated roads this: long, hard, busy and without views to leaven the pain, but cars are few today and it's not too bad. 

I've chosen that road for the final treat- one of my favourite places on a bike, the high road past the old Hanging gate pub, now alas defunct. A final chocolate stop and I reflect it's not possible to do the view justice with a camera, but a passing cyclist gives me a little foreground interest. 






The swoop down to Macclesfield from here is exhilarating, and from there I limp home quite exhausted, but very happy.

40 miles making a century all told for the weekend, and a little over 1200m climbing.


----------



## bagpuss (28 Feb 2021)

Out for a potter round the lanes today .Sorry no pictures . Some other cyclists in shorts and short sleeve tops !? It was 10c at best. I guess some folk do not feel the nip in air . Cracking day to out and about .Bring on spring /summer .
Getting any speed back is going to take quite a bit of work ! Still I was in no rush .Lots of snow drops still in bloom ,Sky larks giving it some ,jackdaws aurguing over something or the other .


----------



## Donger (28 Feb 2021)

It was just about 10c today, but lovely and sunny, so I was the sort of idiot described by @bagpuss above, out in my shorts and short-sleeved top again. Just a local figure of eight ride through the Severnside villages to Fretherne and back .... just under 24 miles in all. Just the one photo today, looking towards the Forest of Dean and the West bank of the Severn from Priding, near Saul:




Couldn't believe how many people were out and about down the lanes today. Families out walking, horse riding and cycling, hundreds of cars out on "essential journeys" () and people shamelessly trying out their open-topped sports cars. In places it was really quite unpleasantly busy, and overtaking or passing cyclists coming the other way was made quite hazardous by the moronic Sunday driving of some among the hordes of motorists. The busiest part was the couple of miles either side of the dairy farm selling "Wholly Cow" gelati, where the car park was overflowing down along the lane and a crowd of people were forming a queue across the farmyard to the kiosk. It was like a bank holiday at the seaside. I honestly think the quietest stretch of road was the couple of mile stretch of A38 that I rode on the way back. Oh, well, good to get some more nice weather miles in .... but in retrospect I should have saved this ride until tomorrow. I don't think I've ever seen Elmore Lane busier.
Enjoy your rides everyone, and keep those great pictures coming.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## cyberknight (28 Feb 2021)

bagpuss said:


> Out for a potter round the lanes today .Sorry no pictures . Some other cyclists in shorts and short sleeve tops !? It was 10c at best. I guess some folk do not feel the nip in air . Cracking day to out and about .Bring on spring /summer .
> Getting any speed back is going to take quite a bit of work ! Still I was in no rush .Lots of snow drops still in bloom ,Sky larks giving it some ,jackdaws aurguing over something or the other .


cold enough for sleeves cold enough for knees i read, my hands were white again when i went down to one pair of full finger gloves , i started with 2 pairs on


----------



## Beespoke (28 Feb 2021)

Two glorious rides in two days on the shop bike... taking in "if you know them" The brickworks and The Cat & Fiddle, both with coffee stops 💪


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Feb 2021)

cyberknight said:


> cold enough for sleeves cold enough for knees i read, my hands were white again when i went down to one pair of full finger gloves , i started with 2 pairs on


Even in this springlike weather I have been going for 3 layers... downhill at 20mph+ its chilly


----------



## cyberknight (28 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Even in this springlike weather I have been going for 3 layers... downhill at 20mph+ its chilly


indeed i hit 40 today , a tad nippy even in sunshine, my ride mate whose heavier cant keep up as i am in full on ass up chin on the stem mode


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Feb 2021)

After waiting for the frost and mist to clear it was a lovely sunny morning although still a bit cool when I left. I set off to Wolverley turning down the newly resurfaced lane to Loppington, Brown Heath, English Frankton and up to Colemere taking the lane past the sailing club and car park which was very busy again into Lyneal. Turned towards Newton Mere onto the Ellesmere road back to Welshampton where I wanted to see if the lane by the school was still closed due to the flooding- it is still closed so will avoid that for a while, carried on to Hampton Wood, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood turning towards home but carried on through to Whixall and Alkington, over the canal to Fenns Bank back to the crossroads to Hollinswood, Coton, Edstaston, Foxholes back to Northwood and home. 32.3 miles, lots of people about enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Feb 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> After waiting for the frost and mist to clear it was a lovely sunny morning although still a bit cool when I left. I set off to Wolverley turning down the newly resurfaced lane to Loppington, Brown Heath, English Frankton and up to Colemere taking the lane past the sailing club and car park which was very busy again into Lyneal. Turned towards Newton Mere onto the Ellesmere road back to Welshampton where I wanted to see if the lane by the school was still closed due to the flooding- it is still closed so will avoid that for a while, carried on to Hampton Wood, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood turning towards home but carried on through to Whixall and Alkington, over the canal to Fenns Bank back to the crossroads to Hollinswood, Coton, Edstaston, Foxholes back to Northwood and home. 32.3 miles, lots of people about enjoying the sunshine.
> View attachment 576347
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful avenue. Might I ask where?


----------



## Mike_P (28 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Even in this springlike weather I have been going for 3 layers... downhill at 20mph+ its chilly


I generally follow this guidance
https://www.roadbikerider.com/what-to-wear-in-various-weather-2/


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Feb 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Beautiful avenue. Might I ask where?


It’s the lane from Lyneal to the car park for Colemere in Shropshire.


----------



## gavgav (28 Feb 2021)

I’d arranged to meet up with my mate Paul, for a ride and woke to another beautiful sunny morning, but frosty and cold, so plenty of layers needed to start.

Headed up to Paul’s house and he said he fancied a ride In Nesscliffe direction, but wanted to see a pub he’d been recommended, at Pentre, called the Royal Hill. It’s closed, of course, but having been there before, myself and enjoyed it immensely, was happy to take him that way and show him where it is, for us to call there in the summer, fingers crossed.

We left Shrewsbury via Bicton and Montford Bridge, quiet on what can be a busy road, which was nice and then joined more quiet lanes to Shrawardine, plus what must be the best surfaced road in Shropshire, a tiny lane that runs alongside Nesscliffe MOD training camp. Better than any main roads and must have been paid for by the locals?!

From there we turned to Pentre and arrived at the Royal Hill, where Paul fell in love with the pub and its setting, next to the River Severn. On a nice sunny day, it can’t be beaten, needs to be a bit warmer to sit outside there though!

View to the Breiddens from the pub.





If we’d tried to cycle down there, a couple of weeks ago, we’d have been in a deep flood and there was plenty of evidence of where the river had been, with debris strewn across hedgerows, verges and roads, including the lane to Edgerley, which I’d intended to take us down, but was properly closed and still flooded!

We instead took the lane that cuts off Melverley village, which also had road closed/flood signs, but no cones and so we risked it. Covered in sand and stones but a couple of cyclists coming the other way confirmed it was ok, but we needed to watch out for where the road had given way and they weren’t wrong, half the road had disappeared!

We arrived at Crosslanes and took the road up to Argoed, where Paul was amazed by the World War 2 ammunition bunkers, top secret until the 1950’s when they were decommissioned. The road from Kinnerley to Dovaston and across the old and new A5’s were busier and then we followed lanes to Hopton, to find the one we were intending to take closed for roadworks. So, in Hopton village we paused to look at the map and decided to climb up the side of the Cliffe, which is a steep pull. I arrived at the top, but Paul had disappeared, so I paused in the car park for walkers, and he eventually appeared, walking his bike up the hill!

To be fair, he’d not done this sort of distance for a few years and so was doing very well, but the descent down to Little Ness and Adcote, was most welcome. I must admit that I’ve not done 2 consecutive days of longer rides, since last summer and could feel my legs were tiring now as well. I did pause at Forton, to finally shed a layer, as it had warmed up a little bit.

The climb back up towards Bicton, was hard going, into the gentle easterly breeze, before we turned along Calcot Lane and through Gains Park, where Paul headed up to his allotment, as his wife was spending the morning up there.

I went through Mytton Oak new estate and along Mousecroft Lane, through Meole Village, where just as I was about to turn towards the roundabout, saw a cyclist coming out from Upper Road.......thinking to myself I am sure that’s @Rickshaw Phil but he was just too far away to be certain, or catch up. A text, after arriving home confirms it was!

The sort of perfect fabulous bike ride that makes you realise why cycling is so great. Good company, beautiful sunshine, traffic all well behaved without exception and lovely scenery. Loads of cyclists out, the most I’ve seen since last summer.

33.74 miles


----------



## colly (28 Feb 2021)

Some cracking ride and photos posted since I last looked in. 

Over a week since I was last out because apart from 'duties' I managed to talk myself into some work. I can hear myself saying 'OK well I can do that for you' while at the same time I was thinking.....'say no, say NO, you don't need to'.
So when I wasn't busy with other stuff I was back working and it seemed to take up all my spare time, this coming week it probably will too. I thought I had dropped the idea of agreeing to do work for people but it seems old habits die hard. I am getting paid for it so it's not all bad.
This morning I was up shortly after 6.15am and by the time I had got myself sorted I was out for about 6.40am. Well wrapped up because the Met Office said zero degrees and I needed it for sure.
I had started work in the garden yesterday and I knew today was going to be fine so rather than a long ride wearing myself out I opted for a short sharp hour of local roads. (seems to be the pattern just now)
Up and down and round and about, and I must have been putting in the effort seeing as I managed two or three personal bests up various hills.
Back home and showered in time to get out into the garden and get on with putting some new veg boxes.

15.7 miles and 1300 ft of upness.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63179273


----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Mar 2021)

After a whole Month of cycling indoors everyday (various reasons) actually managed an hours spin on the old beast yesterday, finishing off with ride along beach and coastal path (with some residual flooding, although path itself now clear). Hopefully, finally out on one of the road bikes this coming weekend.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Mar 2021)

Some belated ride reports:
*Friday:* It was a really lovely sunny day and I did intend to head out t enjoy it but unfortunately things got in the way so it turned into another evening ride. I did the longer version of my Condover - Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage - Berrington - Condover route and set out into a clear evening with the fading remains of the sunset on one side of me and the moon lighting up the countryside on the other.

I did wonder whether a Friday evening would be busier for traffic and it was a little bit at the start (suspicious about the one vehicle, loaded as if the driver was visiting for the weekend) but once past Ryton it quietened down nicely and I enjoyed a nicely uneventful trip.

In the first and the last mile there were a handful of people out walking but for all the rest of the trip the only person I could say hello to was a solitary cyclist.

24.1 miles at 13.2 mph average.

*Saturday and Sunday* mornings I only managed a couple of utility rides which I did extend slightly for variety, covering approx 6 and 7 miles respectively. @gavgav saw me heading home on the Sunday one - sorry I didn't spot you and pause to say hello.

*Sunday afternoon *was lovely so I made the most of it by heading out over Lyth Hill (busy up here again) to Condover, Berriewood, Wheathall, Gonsal, Stapleton, Exford's Green (the long way), Annscroft and returning over Lyth Hill again. It's not quite shorts and t-shirt weather yet but felt nicely spring-like which made the trip a real joy. A good lot of other cyclists out and about and plenty of walkers too. Shame the drivers on the second climb over Lyth Hill were a little bit impatient.

I slightly extended the ride at the end, rounding the mileage up to 17.1 miles at 12.4 mph average.





More of a spring-like look to some of the fields near Stapleton.





Not all the fields are green yet though. Looking towards Lyth Hill.










A couple of views from the top of Lyth Hill.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Mar 2021)

After some transmission work on the bike it was sensible to give it a test. What a difference a new chain and cassette makes. The chainring also needs to be replaced but hasn't arrived from the shop yet. Nevertheless I coped with the knackered middle ring and enjoyed this run clockwise (for a change) around the Hill. Just some small adjustments needed for near perfection. 37 smiles.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Mar 2021)

I hadn’t intended to do a longish ride yesterday – it just happened – a planned 27km ride became a 51km ride.

I was exhausted today so I thought it would definitely be just a short one .. but no … something kicked in when I was on the D13 travelling S from Ville Trémal towards Guilliers, so I carried on S to Loyat, then back N on the Voie Verte to Mauron.

I popped into the LBS in Mauron to talk about getting a new wheel for the Sensium 300 (photo of the bike from today on the Voie Verte is below) – and it’s a maybe .. bike supplies are hard to get – and new bikes are impossible (I placed an order in October last year for a carbon MTB – it was due 15 December, and I’m still waiting….).

I got home 10 minutes before the start of the National Curfew (I cut that a bit fine). .. and today’s short ride ended up as 53km… just can’t afford to waste this wonderful weather...


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Mar 2021)

Only a couple of short rides today, 2 totalling 6 miles with car service/MOT for work, and then a quick(ish) 7 miler across to Bognor Regis, whilst tea was cooking.
Despite low miles, it all adds up to my virtual LeJog, so now I’m 119 miles in, approaching Topsham.
It’s great to try and motivate oneself, whichever results in being on the bike is always worthwhile.




This image from the work ride, in Ferring, West Sussex, it was nice to have the Brompton to aid the car transfer.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Mar 2021)

Hardly any wind so went to the coast on a big loop via Morpeth,, Longhirst, Lynton, Newbiggin, Blyth, Seaton Sluice, Backworth, Gosforth and home... 96 km but not intentionally- 23kph but so tired when I got home I couldn’t get off my bike straightaway. Fish n chips for tea so worth it! [Won’t be doing that again for a month or two!]

A misty view of the 'new' north Morpeth bypass link - not a car in sight.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (1 Mar 2021)

Nice spin through the mountains of Mourne yesterday and on to the seaside, solo, and then home. 105km, 883m of up and average of 27km/hr. Nice day. Lovely in the sun but bloody chilly in the shade.


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Mar 2021)

Much cooler this morning and the sun seems to have disappeared. As it’s the 1st day of the month I thought I would get a ride in for the 50km a month challenge. Started off to Northwood through to Edstaston onto the road into Wem, over the railway crossing past the cricket club to Aston. The flooding here had gone just a few puddles left, turned to Barkers Green, back towards Wem into Tilley, Myddle and Burlton. Turned off to Marton, Weston Lullingfields. There were 2 foals out with their mums at the stud farm in Bagley, one of them was having fun cantering round the field. Carried on to Hordley, Tetchill, Lee past Whitemere to Spunhill and up by the nature reserve to Colemere. Down the very rough lane to Lyneal, Northwood and home. 34.9 miles, lots of people walking and lots of horse riders but not many cyclists. No pictures today. Everywhere is much drier now and it’s nice to get home not covered in mud.


----------



## Ian H (1 Mar 2021)

55k in the sunshine today. I climbed the medium-hard way out of town, then a bit of A30 just for thrills, and along the 7 Mile Straight to Shute. 
In Seaton they were busy putting the beach back where it should be. I climbed & descended into Branscombe, passing a notably cautious cyclist on the descent. 
My return was along ridge roads, and I seemed to be going well. Managed to clock 65k/hr on the descent back into town, despite the hairpins (the road was nice and dry).


----------



## ianbarton (2 Mar 2021)

A belated report of Sunday's ride. Blue skies and not too cold. I cycled to Whitchurch via my usual circuitous route and picked up a snack and an apple juice at Sainsbury's. Back into the centre of Whitchurch and cycled up Mile Bank road, which is a gradual incline with great views over the Cheshire countryside. Suddenly the vibration through the forks on the rough tarmac got a lot worse and it was obvious I had a puncture.

However, the gods were smiling at me. It was the front wheel, I was at the top of the hill with great views, it wasn't raining and there was a concrete farm track where I could change the inner tube. I located the puncture in the tube, but couldn't find anything in the tyre, or poking through on the inside. I soon had the tube changed and set off downhill towards Wrenbury. I am always worried when I can't find the cause of a puncture and sure enough, the tyre was flat again a few hundred yards from home. A forensic examination of the tyre, a Schwalbe Durano showed signs of wear when I flexed it. It's been on for a few years and done a lot of mileage, so I fitted a new tyre and so far no further problems.

Distance 48km and 368 metres of climbing.





Dog walkers at Wrenbury





Lodges at the end of the Shavington estate.


----------



## Jon George (2 Mar 2021)

A ride out to Kirton today on the rejuvenated and re-named Pasty #1 The Carbon Suffolk Hill Climber. And there were lots and lots and _lots_ of other cyclists also out and about. Most had huge grins. 

This out near Bucklesham for Suffolk in Spring. (Meteorological.)


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Mar 2021)

A loop down to Newburn , along the Tyne to The Cycle Hub then up through Jesmond, Westerhop[e and home... just over 25 miles and 1200' up!

Lovely cold bright day- surprisingl little traffic and few people about.

Had fun chasing down a BMW M5 driver who was frustrated by a slower car in front for a couple of miles- kept up with them both down through Newburn - he only escaped by shooting the red lights at the junction and then accelerating away over the single track Newburn Bridge running the red light over the bridge- luckily he didn't meet anything halfway coming the other way!

+ another 3 miles to drop off a prescription off for my mum!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2021)

Once again, a couple of rides to report on:
*Yesterday:* My brother decided to head in to work by bike for the first time in ages so I rode with him to give a bit of company then carried on with my own exercise, out of town past the prison, through Castlefields and Ditherington then to Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and back.

In contrast to the weekend it was back to a bitter-cold wintery feel. When we set out it felt colder than it had with an actual frost on the ground on Saturday & Sunday, so we didn't get very far before Doug was wanting another layer on. I could have done with my full finger gloves but they were in my other bag.

We rode along Victoria Avenue which, although plenty wide enough to keep our distance from people, was surprisingly busy and didn't entice me to retrace my steps that way. It was quieter going past the prison and the biggest issue was all the parked cars making Castlefields into a slalom course. I avoided the narrow canal path by sticking to the road for a bit and joining it further up where it's wider and usually there are fewer people walking.

The road to Upton Magna was into a headwind this time but was very quiet. After the village a long line of trees has been felled on Pelham Road. I think it's to do with the restoration of the Newport - Shrewsbury Canal. I'm sure I'll enjoy seeing boats cruising alongside the road at some point in the future. In the meantime it's taken away an avenue I liked.

I encountered a good selection of cyclists on this road and as far as Atcham, then the road to Cross Houses was quiet and it was a very easy crossing of the A458. The rest to Condover and home was quite uneventful and a mug of cocoa was welcome to warm up with at the end.

20.8 miles at 12.4 mph average.





The changing scene on Pelham Road.

*Today: *Out into another cold and misty morning to try and get some miles in before the forecast rain arrived about lunchtime. The first attempt didn't go well as I covered less than a mile before hail then rain came down and I realised my waterproofs weren't in the bag I had with me. The shower had passed by the time I restarted.

The route this time was over Lyth Hill to Annscroft, Arscott, Nox and round in a meandering loop of the lanes round Ford Heath and Shoot Hill before turning back to Arscott via Cruckton, Cruckmeole and Hanwood then heading for Exford's Green and Hunger Hill so as to return via Little Lyth.

There weren't as many people at Lyth Hill for a change. I notice that the descent to Annscroft has been marked up for roadworks at some future point (probably to replace the water pipe that burst in the hard frosts). A tailwind helped on the way through Arscott and Lea Cross to Nox where I plodded up the short sharp climb. After this I took a left to explore some nice quiet lanes that I haven't ridden before and I think they would be worth revisiting, especially on a nice sunny day.

Before long I'd cycled all the new bits and headed for Cruckton, I wondered if the headwind would slow me much but it wasn't really noticable. What I did notice though was the climb away from Hanwood which was bigger and steeper than I remember it.

At Exford's Green I reached a junction where I needed to turn off just as a rider turned into it from the opposite direction. I held back but noticed the rider slowed and kept looking over his shoulder to see where I was, so I moved up with the intention of overtaking. When I got alongside it turned out he'd recognised me from a previous occasion about two years ago when I was invited to tag along with his group for a few miles. We ended up chatting for a bit until parting at Hunger Hill where he headed for Condover and I towards Little Lyth.

22.8 miles for this one at 12.2mph average.





Not much of a view from Lyth Hill today.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Mar 2021)

Grey, misty and dismal out there but what the heck? Out round the north of the Hills I spotted Derek B getting his veg plot into shape. So we both stopped for a chat. Then onwards to Knightwick where I decided to give the Ankerdine climb a go. Haven't climbed it for a few years. It wasn't too bad but I don't think my time would be anywhere near my olden days race time. I took a different dodge around Martley to join up to the Ockeridge loop then a standard run back by Wichenford and Bastonford. Not a bad outing. 43 smiles


----------



## gavgav (3 Mar 2021)

Out for an after work ride, with Doug. The lovely sunshine of the weekend, has been replaced with dank grey skies, mist and its blooming cold again.

We set out through the nearby estate, along the cycle paths to Heathgates, Whitchurch Rd, through Sundorne and onto the old canal path to Uffington.

From there we joined roads to Upton Magna and Berwick Wharf. We, like @Rickshaw Phil above, saw the decimation of loads of trees along the Pelham Rd, which to me is a big shame and looks dreadful on what was a lovely tree lined avenue. There has been an outcry on local Social Media groups about it as well.....

The rat run to Atcham was nice and quiet, before we crossed the old bridge, laughing at a boy racer in a wheeelbarrow/Ford Fiesta, razzing around the hotel car park, with a huge clunk as he did so. Something damaged somewhere!

As we joined the road to Cressage, the mist started to turn to fog and by the time we’d reached Berrington and King St, it was quite thick and the lights were bouncing off it well, creating a halo.

We parted ways having enjoyed the ride and a chat, plus Doug had coped far better than our last jaunt. A less hilly route and more gentle pace also helped. 16.16 miles for me at 11.1mph avg.


----------



## Alba Zeus (4 Mar 2021)

Nice wee tootle down the NCR74.

Very quiet back roads however the condition of some leave a lot to be desired.

Lots of fly tipping on the road between Larkhall & Stonehouse which is sad to see.

New Wahoo Bolt had arrived so wanted to run it through its paces and have to say very impressed with the unit. Cycle was nice, 30 miles with 2667 foot of ascent over the piece.

Was hoping to get out again today but rain has literally started as I type this :-(


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2021)

As I may have mentioned before, at the beginning of the first lockdown last year, my erstwhile cycling and beer consuming mate and I have been sending photographs to each other taken during rides to test each other on the location. It's been immense fun and, currently, I'm testing/teasing him with 'doors' I have spotted. Well, today I went for a ride around town down roads and Streets I never knew existed, let alone used.

Here's an example:


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Mar 2021)

Just a short one today, to Tesco, as I know they stock the particular kind of Oatly cream, ready for tonight’s fruit salad.
4.5 miles using the promenade, as well, you have to don’t you, living by the sea and all!
Followed by a 4.1 mile return, a little more direct, and passing a church I have never seen before, although no image as the light wasn’t great.
Continuing my Apple Watch ‘ring’ chasing has resulted in 7 consecutive weeks for all rings to be closed, and the fitness challenge for this month is to do at least 29 sets of 15 minutes exercise.
I have completed 11 so far, in 4 days! ( some of these have been on the new Reebok cross trainer, which I’m finding quite enjoyable!)


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Mar 2021)

Dropped the car off this morning for it’s first MOT and then had a ride out to Prologue Cycles in Harrogate for a take out coffee and a look at some of their very fancy bikes, Cervelo, Pinarello, Parlee, Bianchi, some beautiful bikes costing in excess of 8k!
I don’t think they have ever had a £126 eBay Tricross pay them a visit!
32 miles, a few hills too, fab ride.


----------



## Old jon (5 Mar 2021)

Sunshine again. Still f-f-f-f-fairly cold out there at the other side of the windows, but I do want a ride. Pedalling has been limited for a while, I have had a painful knee. The vet prescribed potions and pills, which seem to have worked. Time for a road test.

Away to Crown Point to cross the river. And then ride up to the Oakwood Clock. Both legs complaining equally, best keep on riding. Turn left towards the big gates at Roundhay Park and keep on in the same direction. This end of Street Lane is uphill too, but levels off soon enough, and the route stays that way until that deceptive descent away from Slaid Hill on the way to Wike. Beyond Wike there are a couple more whizzy bits on the way to East Keswick, I may have mentioned that I like this road.

The clock in the wall is still keeping time, and I noticed in passing that the cottage whose wall the clock lives in has a name. Which I did not stop to read, but I did find a photo I took in 2016.






More village yet to climb out of before reaching the A659 and turning right to Collingham. A left turn by the school there takes me to Linton Bridge and that steep few yards into Linton itself. Next is Wetherby and a stop by the town hall to fuel the body. That place is always busy, but the A58 provides one way out of there, back to Collingham. I did not quite cross my earlier track, I turned left onto Jewitt Lane to enjoy the climb to Compton Lane. And my second wonderful road of the day, through East Rigton to the top of Milner Lane on the way to Thorner.



Sandhills was the way out I chose today, then Skeltons Lane and Red Hall lane to the A58 yet again. And then down that hill to turn right and pass the other gates Roundhay Park has, and shortly after the clock at Oakwood is passed again. A two Pott’s Clock ride! Home from here is easy and downhill, and once reached, warm as well. Thirty three miles and just over 2000 feet of uphill. And a smile as well for a good pedal around.

The way it all went . . .


----------



## theloafer (5 Mar 2021)

just a short ride to Darlington crematorium  to see off a club mate ... RIP Walter you will be greatly missed by all. a nice little 20 miles but it was bloody chilly

walter ...when we did the C2C


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Mar 2021)

John B and I met up for a socially distanced one. He lead me out over the common and on around the southern end of the Hills. The wild daffs are beginning to show in the woods below Brooms Green. We crossed to Much Marcle and rode the flanks of the Marcles to turn at Trumpet for Ashperton. We turned before that village on a little used lane to pass through Bosbury. John took us by Mathon and Colwall for the climb of The Wyche to get us home. Good ride and catch up. 41 smiles


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2021)

Having missed out yesterday I aimed to do a longer ride today which would get my mileage for the week over the ton. The mist from last time has gone but it was a bit overcast and the wind feels even more bitter despite temperatures being much the same.

I headed over Lyth Hill to start (popular with the walkers as usual) and dropped down to Annscroft where I enjoyed the pleasure of the temporary lights being on green as I approached and staying that way so I didn't have to slow down. Next I took a little detour heading along the Plealey road for a bit before taking a left and heading back towards Longden. Here a rider overtook me as though I was stood still, but then dropped back to more or less my speed as the road climbed so I kept up into the village where a right then a left took me along Summerhouse Lane to Long Lane before I headed for Stapleton.

I had to wait for traffic before crossing the A49 (that guy in the souped-up Focus was never doing 50 ) to head for Gonsal, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood and Condover. The cold weather was getting to me through my three fleeces and I contemplated cutting it short, but then considered that I might kick myself later for doing that so carried on along Lyons Lane to Berrington and Cross Houses. The A458 was a bit busier than I've been used to of late so I was glad to turn off towards Cound Stank, Cound (the cross of St. Piran was the flag du jour) and climbed up through Harnage.

After Harnage (avoiding the walkers) I turned onto the long straight to Cound Moor and picked up a decent tailwind which by now was very welcome and helped to Acton Burnell and Longnor. It was a cross-wind on the lane to Ryton and Condover again then helped on the way up to Little Lyth (I needed to add a bit of mileage to be sure of getting the distance I wanted).

I'll admit that I was flagging towards the end of this one - partly due to feeling the cold through all my layers and partly because I have lost fitness from limiting how far I go from home.

35.3 miles for this one at 12.5 mph average. A few more riders out than I'd expected and a reasonable number of people walking too.

Just the one snaphot today, taken from Lyons Lane:


----------



## gavgav (5 Mar 2021)

Made the most of an afternoon off work, taking hours back, to get my March Half Century Challenge ride in and I picked a route with some proper climbing, for the first time in a while. Quite a bit of new territory for me as well.

It was bitterly cold out, but at least very little wind, as I set out through Meole Village, Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft. I then turned off to Arscott and down to Lea Cross, before crossing the A483 and joining Hinton Lane, for the start of the roads I’d not cycled before. There was a lot of mud and water along there, though and so I was quite glad to get to Pontesbury and some drier roads.

I only had a short section in the village, before turning up Habberley Rd, for the first time and the climb up to the village. It’s not a particularly steep climb, but it is quite lengthy and has nice views of Earls Hill looming above.






At Habberley, I turned onto the lanes that pass the nearby Eastridge Woods mountain bike centre, before turning off onto more new roads, along the Gatten Valley. The proper climbing started here and it’s a long steep pull all the way along there, onto cattle grid lanes, but beautiful views in all directions. The valley is famous for daffodils, but I’m a bit early for that yet!

I did however come across a group of 5 adults who had parked in the car park for the daffodil field and decided to break most Covid rules in one go. They were sat down by the stream, having a proper picnic, with hampers, wine bottles, beer cans, etc, a camp fire going, you name it 

View towards Wales





Looking up at the Stiperstones





After the summit, I began to drop down towards Ratlinghope and came across a road closed sign! There was no way I was turning back and so decided to crack on and see what the issue was. After a while, I came across a number of potholes that had been filled in and then saw orange flashing lights ahead, coming up behind 2 council chaps in a truck, who were carrying out the work. They were very friendly and allowed me to walk the bike through. Had a good chat to them first, they were moaning they’d had no dinner and said their job is never ending at the moment. I felt like saying that if they did better long term repairs, rather than just filling them in, that they’d have less work to do, but though better of it!!

There is a short steep fast descent to Ratlinghope, sadly no pub stop at one of my favourites though, of course, before I started more new roads, up the first part of Cothercott Hill, then branching off onto the steepest part of the ride, up Thresholds, just down from the Longmynd. It’s a gradient arrow climb and my legs were burning, by the time I got to the summit, at 1397 feet. Great views though.




















I was looking forward to the next 6 miles, which were pretty much all downhill, to Picklescott, along Pease Lane to Wilderley, then down to Stapleton. It was certainly relief for the legs, but the air was absolutely freezing cold and I’d lost most feeling in my face, by the time I’d got to dads, where I called in for a chat and a warm up.

The journey home was on familiar roads, but tired legs and so not particularly fast, through Gonsal, Condover, Betton Abbots and home.

32.43 miles, with 2270 ft of climbing and a snail pace 10.7mph avg. One to try again on a warmer sunny day, when the daffodils are out and viewable.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2021)

gavgav said:


> Made the most of an afternoon off work, taking hours back, to get my March Half Century Challenge ride in and I picked a route with some proper climbing, for the first time in a while. Quite a bit of new territory for me as well.
> 
> It was bitterly cold out, but at least very little wind, as I set out through Meole Village, Hook-a-Gate and Annscroft. I then turned off to Arscott and down to Lea Cross, before crossing the A483 and joining Hinton Lane, for the start of the roads I’d not cycled before. There was a lot of mud and water along there, though and so I was quite glad to get to Pontesbury and some drier roads.
> 
> ...


Knowing a lot of those climbs:


----------



## gavgav (5 Mar 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Knowing a lot of those climbs:


Really enjoyed it, not sure the legs will tomorrow


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Mar 2021)

I've had a week off work but was too busy to fit in a ride until today. My planned circuit changed en route due to the A708 being closed, I turned south instead and went over the Woll for the second time this year. I don't know if it was the cold (4C) or yesterday's CV19 jag but it felt very tough. I'm still gobsmacked by this week's find detailed on  this thread  so briefly tried using only a 54" gear, then stopped moaning and used them all from 28" to 110". 
Only one photo stop as it was too cold, first pic is towards the snow covered Cheviot on the horizon -






Then from the same spot looking south west towards Ruberslaw -






I did stop once more, in Melrose, to take a photo of a dangerous pot hole and while stopped noticed something stuck to my front tyre. Closer inspection showed a huge hawthorn stuck in the tyre. I resisted the temptation to pull it out instead gingerly riding the three miles home and took a pic in the comfort of my garage.





That is going to go POP when I pull it out. 

Edit: It didn't pop as the tyre had mostly deflated overnight. 

Today's map-





35.1 miles @ 12.9 mph, 735m upwards.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2021)

Riding through Stuttgart last night on the way to the tram to our village and my family. 

This is pretty much the place from where I first saw Stuttgart 20 years ago.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Mar 2021)

A quick ride today, whose only aim was to reach double figures. Stopped to chat to a guy who was feeling his way around NCN27 in prep for a go at Devon C2C.
Differrent route today insofar as I took a loop north aout of Tavistock to Pitts Cleeve, then up and back along 27 to town, then continued along 270 as usual. Turn-around point at southern end of Gem Bridge. Quite quiet on the way out to Pitts Cleeve, but got busier quickly. On the back road above Kelly College, I rode toward two women deep in conversation, facing me, yet despite lights, bell and bright clothing, they didn't notice until I slowed to squeeze past, eliciting a surprised squeak.








On the return, I caught up with a couple I'd passed as they zoomed back across Gem Bridge. I was behind them nearly all the way home, and once again I was confounded by the fact that I didn't seem to need to pedal as much as they did, at any point. On gentle down slopes, they were pedalling and I was coasting and gaining on them! Weird...
Average up a bit due to the faster road section at the beginning. Weather lovely, but nippy.


----------



## chriswoody (6 Mar 2021)

Out today in the cold with my lad. I've recently discovered a website that details lots of hidden places around here, old buildings and abandoned military sites amongst others so, what better excuse to go for a ride and an explore. We set off into the woods parallel to the river and rode along chatting away and enjoying the solitude. 






Stopping for snacks and consulting the information boards along the way helps to break the ride up and keep track of how far we have to go.

Breaking free of the woods and riding parallel to the fields for a short while, the wind is really raw and cuts through, the temperature is hovering around 3 degrees and it feels much lower. Getting back under the shelter of the trees is welcome and before long we come to a small marker on the side of the track. I'd passed this way so many times and not noticed this innocuous looking post before. However, thanks to the website, I know knew that it was an indicator of what lay a few metres away in the wood. Traipsing through the undergrowth we came across the concrete ruins, as well as old drainage/water connections and some strange mounds, sheltering bunkers underneath.











Allegedly these were two holiday houses built illegally in the forest and upon discovery by the authorities were torn down. Why they had underground bunkers is not clear though! After a short break and a scurry around the ruins, we set off again to find another ruin in the forest. Less than a kilometre away over some fun single track we came across the old brick factory. The factory dates from around 1900 and was only in business for a few short years.






All around there are small mounds and bays built of brick. The main building is an empty shell and used by local kids for graffiti practice. 






After a good explore we turn around and head towards home. He starts to flag as the cold and hunger coupled with the long ride start to slow him down. So it was out with the Towwhee and for the next few kilometres I tow him along behind me and his spirits revive.






After a short break, I unhook him from his tow and we ride solo for the last kilometres home for a deserved rest and large helping of lunch. A shade over 20 kilometres of riding and exploring, a great start to the weekend.


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Mar 2021)

Just another short one, 9 miles only, but having done some gardening this morning, and Mrs SnG decided to snooze, I decided to get out to complete another couple of 15 minutes exercise for the Apple Watch monthly challenge.
All good!


----------



## Cathryn (6 Mar 2021)

Lovely if chilly family ride to our favourite cycling cafe which has reopened! My son rode my road bike - he looks better on it than I do, darn him! Good coffee and a little cupcake to get me back up the big Alton Barnes hill and then home to sit in bed and watch Strade Bianche on my new GCN subscription! I LOVE riding with my husband and son, it makes me so happy!


----------



## davelincs (6 Mar 2021)

My ride today, cold, roads covered in mud


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Mar 2021)

Very weary now after the longest ride of the year so far  and with a friend 

Up the Cat and Fiddle to start with, then over Axe Edge and down to Glutton Bridge. 

Then over to Chelmorton and down the lovely descent to Millers Dale. There's a very steep alternative to the main road up to Tideswell, so what could we do?

Coffee and a cake in Tideswell, but couldn't stop long, absolutely frigid cold all day. So down the fantastic descent to Bradwell then up the lovely little back road to Bamford with the river by our side. Now the main event, the climb of Snake Pass from Ladybower, the reservoir full to the brim and resplendent in the calm weather. I've never climbed the Snake from this direction before, and it was a bit dull if the truth be told, with sadly too many knobheads in German cars or on Japanese motorbikes.

The descent of the Snake, though, made it worthwhile, a splendiferous view of the Western Peak and Manchester beyond, now in sunshine, and steep enough to be fast, but no brakes needed. Quite perfect. 

A few more hills followed, which the mask of pain I was wearing by then makes their memory but dim. 

75 miles, 2000m climbing. Now completely jiggered.


----------



## theloafer (6 Mar 2021)

it looked warmer than i was  but stuck with it as the old legs need the miles ... just my normal lockdown route very quiet lanes. came across a peacock  




had hoped the bridge at Whorlton had been reopened as the sign at to top of the bank had been removed 





so had back track to A67 then on to Winston then on to eppleby for coffee and scone. then headed for home the scenic route as to get 40+miles in 
Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Mar 2021)

18 miler today, no pics, but good to get out in the chilly sun. It seemed a lot more springlike last week to be honest. I was initially looking at a 30 mile ride but after about 10 i was getting quite cold so did the sensible thing. Even so, thats about a dozen rides so far since new year, so relatively pleased with that


----------



## Jon George (7 Mar 2021)

I took Pasty #7 The Brompton for a spin around Ipswich this morning. It was made even more enjoyable by the fact that after about six years of a tension in my neck akin to that which entices me to 'crack' my knuckles to relieve it, a slight twist on awakening caused an effect in my neck vertebrae similar to a glissando on a xylophone.  This now means I can turn my head further around for that Life-Saving Check before any manoeuvre. I feel like an owl!
This at the docks.


----------



## davelincs (7 Mar 2021)

Our lass wanted to go out this morning, so a quickish ride , much colder this morning, roll on spring


----------



## cyberknight (7 Mar 2021)

Sunny but cold !
Circulation played up after the cake stop again, i will have to see the docs asap as i cant go on like this as until
i got feeling back in my hands and feet i lost all my power


----------



## Old jon (7 Mar 2021)

All sunshine and brightness it was. And a bit earlier than usual too. But it was definitely not warm, so the sooner I started the sooner I would warm up.

And for some odd reason I wanted to ride UP Milner Lane out of Thorner. Pedal away to Oakwood then. Keep on the A58 for a change, across the Ring Road and after the road levels turn left onto Whin Moor Lane. But not for long, there is a right turn onto, I think, Hobberley Lane, ah, better check. Yes, I thunked right. Anyway, this reaches Shadwell Main Street about halfway down. Descend the rest of the way, cross the A58 and ride along Carr Lane to Thorner.

So, as I thought before I started, up Milner Lane it is. Not much of a climb, leaving the village it is no climb at all. But that last bit up to the junction with a Thorner Lane, hmmm, I have never chosen too low a gear for that bit. From here the road, it feels like the top of the world, views are massive, when the mists allow it. There is another right turn a bit further on, onto Holme Farm Lane. Which turns into another Thorner Lane before long. And goes to Bramham.

Turn right there, onto Paradise Way. Look, if the two Thorner Lanes I have ridden so far do not go to Thorner, where do you expect Paradise Way is going? Bramham Crossroads is where it does go. And it is straight on to Aberford. Which has a long impressive bridge across Cock Beck. Which is an insignificant little trickle, these days. A few miles downstream, in 1461, it was called the River Cock. Sounds a lot bigger.

So, cross the water, turn right. There are a few ups and downs before crossing the beck again and the final rise to Barwick in Elmet. Saw maybe half a dozen cyclists before reaching that village, then the last hundred yards before the maypole at least that many again. Reminded me it was Sunday.



Scholes next. As quiet as usual, cross the bridge over the former railway, bend left and the A64 is in view. Left onto that and then right. Onto the third Thorner Lane of the morning, and this one does go to the village of that name. Just to be difficult, I do not. Skeltons Lane is the next left, down Boot Hill and back to Oakwood before crossing the river at Crown Point again. The end of the street was a welcome sight after thirty two miles of riding and 1900 feet going up. Worth a grin, for sure.

What the garthing saw . . .


----------



## Mike_P (7 Mar 2021)

Does pushing an ebike count ? 2.61 miles with 163ft of climbing to and from Chevin Cycles in a fruitless mission to get a crank bolt released. its well fastened in and would "need booking in". 
Before that a walk of 4.4 miles with 388ft of climbing to Screwfix and Holland & Barratt amongst which the 1/4 mile long climb of Ripon Road was only two and half minutes slower than my fastest time on the Defy.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (7 Mar 2021)

What was intended as a little pootle on the tandem somehow turned into an epic featuring 35 miles, three major climbs totalling 1000m, being overtaken by Dame Sarah Storey in her rainbow bands and discovering the Cat & Fiddle Inn is now open as a takeaway cafe (hooray!).

And if there is anything more uplifting than ascending a winding mountain road beside a steam twinkling in the spring sunshine with the lovely Mrs T on the seat behind, then I am yet to discover it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Does pushing an ebike count ? 2.61 miles with 163ft of climbing to and from Chevin Cycles in a fruitless mission to get a crank bolt released. its well fastened in and would "need booking in".
> Before that a walk of 4.4 miles with 388ft of climbing to Screwfix and Holland & Barratt amongst which the 1/4 mile long climb of Ripon Road was only two and half minutes slower than my fastest time on the Defy.


Not sure its allowed in the CC Rule Book, but an 'Epic bike walks' thread might be interesting. Bet a lot of us have had catastrophic failures resulting in some long distance walks!


----------



## geocycle (7 Mar 2021)

Tried to keep local, it’s definitely getting harder but the cold weather curtails enthusiasm. Had a nice 30 miles out to Bowland with 800m of climbing. Went up the trough of Bowland but turned around at the top to avoid the long route around. Lots of folk out despite the cold. Lapwings displaying on the moorland and rough pastures, their peewit competing with curleeeew!


----------



## Jon George (7 Mar 2021)

geocycle said:


> View attachment 577477


Love the pic! Really inspirational.


----------



## geocycle (7 Mar 2021)

Jon George said:


> Love the pic! Really inspirational.



Im so fortunate to live in a landscape which speaks for itself. But yes, I was pleased with that one.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Jon George said:


> Love the pic! Really inspirational.


+1 on that, a beauty


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Mar 2021)

Another fine day for a ride so out on the Tricross at 10am for a trip to York for a take out coffee and bacon sandwich. Passed a very noisy woodpecker near Catterton. 44.3 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.


----------



## gavgav (7 Mar 2021)

With legs a bit stiff following Friday’s hilly ride, I got out for a loosener this morning. Cold and grey again, but slightly less bitter than Friday.

Today’s route was to Betton Abbots, Condover, Ryton, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Pitchford, Cantlop and back.

The sun did start to appear, after Longnor and the roads were quiet until the last few miles, when traffic galore started appearing, after people had woken from their Sunday morning slumber.

Gave the bike a good wash down, following recent muddy rides, when I got home and also took the opportunity to get the mower out of the shed and give the lawn its first cut of the season. Spring will be here soon and hopefully some warmer cycling weather!

19.86 miles at 11.8mph avg. Legs felt very fatigued from Friday, but still good to be out.


----------



## Tripster (7 Mar 2021)

geocycle said:


> Tried to keep local, it’s definitely getting harder but the cold weather curtails enthusiasm. Had a nice 30 miles out to Bowland with 800m of climbing. Went up the trough of Bowland but turned around at the top to avoid the long route around. Lots of folk out despite the cold. Lapwings displaying on the moorland and rough pastures, their peewit competing with curleeeew!
> 
> View attachment 577477


Despite living next to Caton I have never ventured out towards Trough of Bowland or cycled that area. I seem to always drift Kirkby Lonsdale way and Hawes or in the direction of Arnside and up to Lakes. Is it good riding ? Nice picture


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2021)

Just a quick spin clockwise round the short version of my Acton Burnell loop but there was sunshine (even if the wind was stil rather chilly) and I was riding with my brother......... at his suggestion.

The short version of this route involves using the A49 at the start, which was busier than it's been of late and I strongly suspect can only be due to people going out on jollies. The local police have been dishing out fines for people from out of the area turning up at beauty spots by car, so they'll have a busy day I suspect.

Turning off towards Condover it was much quieter so we enjoyed the ride up to Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell. I think Doug had hoped this would be quite a fast ride but he has ridden infrequently over the last year so I encouraged him to make it a bit more leisurely. That lasted until the climb to Frodesley where another rider overtook us, Doug's competitiveness kicked in and our speed jumped up by about 3 mph.

At Longnor we turned into the wind so we didn't get the fast run back to Condover that was hoped for. We risked the A49 again on the way back and it wasn't too bad. I'm sure that the people in their McLaren supercar were out on an essential journey.

I think Doug has realised that he needs to work on his bike fitness but he seems to have enjoyed this one so hopefully it'll be easy to get him out again soon.

17.2 miles at 12.3 mph average. I think that's alright.





A quick break at the turning for Longnor.





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc from the viewpoint at Ryton.





Also at the Ryton viewpoint: Give it a week and there will be daffs blooming all over.


----------



## ianbarton (7 Mar 2021)

Yesterday's ride was my loop through Wem. It felt cold, although it was around 10C. There was a slight breeze, which I was riding into on the outward leg, but helped me on the way home. After a brief stop at Wem Coop to buy some food I set off towards Whixall. There were several dog walkers with a couple of children on bikes on the hill up to Lowe. Passing Whixall Village Hall and crossing the B5476 I was soon in Prees. A short steep pull up to the Church, where I relaxed on the bench under the Yew tree to eat lunch and drink my flask of hot chocolate.

There is a pleasant downhill section to reach the crossing over the A49, which seemed quiet. A steady pull up to Ightfield leads to a gentle downhill section of a few miles to the junction with Lodmore Lane, where it's only a couple of miles to home.

When I stopped at home a bit of hamfisted pushing of buttons on the Wahoo managed to delete my ride! Luckily Wahoo stores all your rides, even the deleted ones, on the internal memory. Plugging the Wahoo into the computer I managed to recover my ride. 

56km and 380 metres of ascent.





An almost deserted Wem high street,





Prees just below the steep pull up to the church.




Prees church. A good place to stop for lunch.


----------



## geocycle (7 Mar 2021)

Tripster said:


> Despite living next to Caton I have never ventured out towards Trough of Bowland or cycled that area. I seem to always drift Kirkby Lonsdale way and Hawes or in the direction of Arnside and up to Lakes. Is it good riding ? Nice picture


 Absolutely but it helps to like hills. From Caton you can ride through Conder valley and either go up over the big Jubilee Tower climb or continue south and go in via Abbeystead. The trough climb from the west is not too bad. My favourite route is to go through Wray along the Keasden road, over the big Cross o Greet climb and down theHodder valley to Dunsop Bridge, refuel then climb the trough from the east.


----------



## chriswoody (7 Mar 2021)

Another ride today, this time on my own. I'd found a Mountain bike route on kamoot and with some tweaking in ridewithgps, I'd turned it into an interesting loop. I'd also found an interesting lost place not far from the route. So with grey skies and low temperatures I set out past the pig farm and over the glider school runway before turning into the forest. So far all on familiar and oft travelled trails. 







Then after a few hundred metres I turned east and onto smaller trails. Before long I'd reached the area where the hunt for my lost place was to begin. Not far from the path an innocuous tree covered mound gave up its secret.











This area used to be a munitions factory and storage area in the war. Most of the remains lie in the military area to the East, but a number of large bunkers lie out here in the public forest. British troops blew up the bunkers in the 60's, but the remains are quite substantial and spread out over a large area.






After nosing around for a while, I headed off West on the bike. Before long I came to the end of the forest and crossed the road, swinging back North on the Western side of the road. The forest here felt fresh and the trail under my wheels was firm and dry.






Several kilometres flew by in complete solitude, there was no one to be seen or heard out here. Overhead the screech of a Buzzard provide the only noise to break the silence. The trail wound it's way its way steadily North before swing round West again.






At one point the Garmin throws a fit and wants to send me round in ever decreasing circles and I have to resort to the ridewithgps app on my phone to re-orientate myself. Turns out the open street maps I'm using have misplaced a track, that oddly Google maps knows about. Re-orientated, I head down to the banks of the Ortze river where a sculpture watches over the trail.












From here, it's South through the forest, a gravel track runs parallel to the rutted and muddy main track and I make fast progress through the trees.Then it's South East running parallel to the road on wonderful forest tracks, all the while in complete solitude. After several kilometres, a few turns here and there bring me out onto a network of single track trails. 






I have great fun flying along twisting and turning between the trees on this delightful single track, made even more fun by the fact I'm on a gravel bike. Too soon the trail ends in a small town and once across it's on to larger tracks again for the last few kilometres home. In total we traversed 42 kilometres of mostly new forest tracks, exploring some fascinating ruins and having a great old time on some fun trails. In all, with my ride with my son yesterday and exploring today, it's been a lovely weekends cycling.


----------



## theloafer (7 Mar 2021)

needed to get our lass out ..as on fri ride she was knackered after 20 miles (well it was her first ride in 8 months) so picked out our flatish ride to Sedgefield as i know its about 30 ish miles. call in at Thorpe Thewles part of the Wynyard rail trail to find there cafe open . the placee was very busy and sections of the trail were very wet and muddy ,karon was not impressed.
we then used part of the NCN1 route into Sedgefield, then over to Ferryhill then to Chilton then back via the A167 and home .karon now soaking in bath.. ithink i am still getting my tea later  

karon,s legs loosener .. lol | Ride | Strava


----------



## Donger (7 Mar 2021)

Some great photos guys. Keep 'em coming. Inspirational. Personally, I've done nothing out of the usual lately, but have managed to keep getting out there, with a couple of 25 milers and a 20 miler in the last few days. Cold but sunny.


----------



## bluenotebob (7 Mar 2021)

Today’s ride was a repeat of last week’s Gaël/Trémorel/Illifaut loop and, just like last week, the start of the ride was straight into the teeth of a bitingly cold wind from the NE. A real slog to do the 15km to Gaël – then NW to Trémorel with a cross headwind for 10km. The return home from Trémorel was easy – but I couldn’t really take advantage of having the wind behind me as I was too knackered by then.

55km in 3 hours 15 mins .. very slow but ultimately enjoyable. I’m sure I’ll sleep well tonight.

The undulating road to Trémorel






The church in Illifaut – I often see other cyclists here .. but not today. In fact, I didn’t see another cyclist all day.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Mar 2021)

Particularly difficult ride for me today around regents park. Only 27 miles on the clock compared to my 32 last week but I didn't have the vavavoom to keep up with the racing snakes. 

Not really any strong winds or breeze to speak of but it was still bloody hard work. Normally I come across folks who are around my level as far as pace and fitness goes and fall into a routine with them but luck did not smile on me today.

At least I got some sunshine though although it was still chilly.


----------



## iancity (7 Mar 2021)

Haven't been on here in a while (posting anyway, always check in to see what others are doing, its such a motivation)...anyway, nice weather (AND A NEW BIKE) made me get out. Riding a lot with my little un and some of the paths she takes us down makes me edgy on the road bike, so (any excuse!) blagged myself a MTB. Changed a lot since I last had one, and had forgotten how heavy they are, but really enjoyed going along some routes that the road bike would not have coped with, plus it was a lovely day :-)


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Mar 2021)

Cold, grey and frosty this morning so back to a winter jacket. Started off to Horton now that the road is open again and on to Loppington via Nonely. One of the local farmers was moving sheep so had to stop while they made their way up the lane, just as I was admiring how well this was going without using a dog the last few sheep decided that they didn’t fancy a move and turned back into the field closely followed by the rest of the flock who were already on the lane. The dog was called into action then and as I left it was busy sending sheep all over the place! She was certainly enthusiastic about her job even if the technique was a work in progress. I carried on through Loppington and up to English Frankton, Brown Heath back to the crossroads in Loppington passing the duck pond to turn to Lyneal. Took the turning to Pikes End, Colemere, down what’s left of the road back to Lyneal where I headed to Welshampton, Northwood, Waterloo, Foxholes and back home. The sun did appear halfway round when it did warm up a bit. 27.9 miles, lots of cyclists and horse riders out today and very little traffic here.


----------



## C R (7 Mar 2021)

Quite a cold start today, with ice on the car's windscreens, but crucially not on the road, so a ride was on, only the fourth one this year, after January being a total write off.

Out at my usual 6:30, back in full winter kit, but at least it is already pretty much daylight. Plan was going Droitwich way and see how things went.

Roads really quiet through St Peters and town, up the A38 to Fernhill Heath I don't think I was passed by more than four or five cars. I took the back lanes towards Droitwich at Fernhill Heath, and now out of the more urban area the wind was really cutting in places, and the sun wasn't really providing much warmth, but my neoprene gloves were working a treat keeping my hands nicely warm.

Droitwich was still sleeping when I went past, heading up Crutch Ln, with the intention of going to Stoke Prior via Bromsgrove, but I too the wrong turn and ended up in Wychbold. I didn't fancy riding the A38 to Bromsgrove, so took the back roads to Stoke Prior from here, and then turned for Hanbury. 

Here was the only climb of note for today, and with my legs still not in much shape due to lack of miles, I had to just grin and bear it to the top. O course, after an up, there's a down, and as hard as the ascent was, the descent into Hanbury was easy. 

Time now to turn towards home, heading Droitwich way, but turning towards Oddingley via the back lanes for the standard run home via the Hospital and County Hall sites.

Lovely ride, but very cold even when the sun was out. My legs are still complaining because of the lack of miles, but hopefully that will start improving.

The map


----------



## DCBassman (8 Mar 2021)

Part 1: deliver car to Manor Garage in Horrabridge, cycle back. temp 1°C. Stupid temperature to be riding a bike.




Traffic, once back in town, was horrific, as was pedestrian density. People delivering the next Covid-19 spike to their places of learning.
Part 2 later, to retrieve the car. H/t to @hennbell , to whom this would have been reasonably warm ride! Not me, I just don't do cold...


----------



## Mr Celine (8 Mar 2021)

Sunday's ride. At 10C it was a lot warmer than Friday's ride and felt quite pleasant for a while in the spring sunshine, although that gradually faded. A clockwise loop into Berwickshire with only one photo stop -






There is a farm just over the next hill called Fans. As I passed it a couple of pedestrians flagged me down, but it transpired they weren't fans of mine, they thought I was someone else. 





41.6 @ 13.5 mph, 898m up.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2021)

After 3 years away I'm finally making a long awaited comeback, had my 4th ride of it today. 
Easing myself back with some rides on the MTB, today was the longest so far at just short of 9 miles, feels great!


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Mar 2021)

Monday afternoon loop ride.
Strong westerly wind and rain so headed out west uphill straight into it for 13 miles via the old Roman Road then to Matfen. surprised to average 13mph, then turned for home 13mi back via Stamfordham-





18.6mph back! Lovely when the sun came out. 26miles and 800' up!

Wild but clear + sunny on the tops above Tynedale.


----------



## Sterlo (8 Mar 2021)

Went out Saturday morning with all good intensions, but for some reason bonked at 10.5 miles, no energy, dizzy, nausea, etc. Had to stop at the roadside for 10 minutes to recover then crawled home. Not a nice feeling at all .


----------



## Ian H (8 Mar 2021)

It was cold this morning but the sun & the hills soon warmed me up. 85km in a big circuit over the Blackdowns on the old coach road, before getting slightly lost after missing the Bewley Down road. I got a flapjack in Axminister, then headed for the sea. I followed the coast through Sidmouth and returned via Tipton & Feniton.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Mar 2021)

The morning commute...






And the evening commute...


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The morning commute...
> 
> View attachment 577707
> 
> ...


Don't you just hate rush hour traffic


----------



## footloose crow (8 Mar 2021)

*8 March. A ferry, some hills and quite a lot of blue sky*

What do you think about when you are cycling on your own? 

I do bits of songs...although it is irritating when the original artist can't get the words right My version is the correct one. For example, 'Ferry across the Fowey'. Not sure how Gerry and the Pacemakers got the location wrong.

I also remember all the things I have done and now regret. Like agreeing to open a village fete, judge the pet competition and then choose the best dressed girl and boy. I was lucky to get out of the village alive. You need the judgement of a seasoned politician and the local knowledge of a pensioner brought up in that village before you start doing this. I am neither. I kept looking at the Chair of the Fete committee to see if he could give me a clue but he remained granite faced throughout. I didn't choose his granddaughter or her frisky springer spaniel and after that it was downhill. I have actually avoided that village for the last twenty years.

The plan for the day was to go west first and then come back (easterly) as the weather forecast said winds from the east until lunchtime and then a 180 degree switch to westerly in the afternoon. So tailwinds all day. How often does that happen? 






_*Blue sky!! Dry lanes! It is still cold though.*_

After five miles of the ride it occurred to me that muscle memory and a lack of concentration had taken me eastwards on a familiar ride, rather than westwards as originally programmed, so my weather plan was now useless. So, singing Gerry and the Pacemaker songs (I only know two) I headed instead for the Fowey ferry which is actually in Bodinnick, where Daphne du Maurier once lived. The Fowey is wide here and the Channel (or the South Sea as it was known until the 18th century) is just a mile downstream. Fowey is dead posh; lots of people who have made fortunes in London live here and buy yachts which sit on a mooring all summer. They call it 'phow - e' but we call it 'foye' in the way that all locals love to puzzle foreigners from beyond the Tamar. 

Ships navigate to just upstream of here and load china clay for export. Cornwall produces a third of the world's china clay. The dock is connected by a private road that used to be a railway branch line but the tracks were torn up and lorries carry the clay instead. Keeps them off the roads which is a good thing as the roads are non too wide hereabouts. 

.




*The ferry guys said they average two cars an hour at the moment and are losing money.*





*China Clay dock and the river pilot boats.*

There is a steep old hill climbing out of Bodinnick, followed by an undulating road with widespread views across the Fowey valley. Some of the undulations were quite steep. I thought I could try a short cut to avoid a hill and cut left down a tempting lane but it was worse - 13-15% for 200 vertical feet of uphill. The legs were beginning to hurt at this point. 





*I only stopped to take a photograph....honest. I thought this was halfway but it wasn't even a quarter of the way.* 

I thought that lane was the last steep bit but I was wrong and after a mad skeltering, brake pad squealing, disc heating descent to Respryn bridge below the National Trust property at Lanhydrock, there was another long ascent which was always at least 10% and went up to 18% briefly. That was 300 vertical feet. Steep enough and long enough for me. 





*Respryn bridge - apparently very old and totally unsuited to modern traffic although that didn't seem to stop the constant stream of cars. I felt like a WW2 air raid warden..."oi don't you know there is a pandemic on?". Obviously my journey was completely necessary. This is the River Fowey again. *

Once at the top of the Lanhydrock estate and feeling somewhat rubbery and tired, I noticed there was a zig zag track for bikes on the right (using the bike park here) which ascended the slope much more easily. I will remember that for the next time! I probably won't actually. I am good at remembering things too late. 

From here is is much flatter although still good views as you slowly descend to the village of Roche, which village came as a surprise to me because I thought I was going somewhere else in my mental map of the journey. Then across Goss Moor, which involves a lot of bell ringing as it is a popular path and from here I let the bike choose the most downhill way home. Which it did, choosing a better route than I would have done.

Song fragments, memories of shame and toe curling embarrassments from the last sixty years, muses on the way snowdrops come out at the same time as primroses which seems wrong, cogitations on stem length and saddle set back, attempts to identify trees whilst passing at 20mph, conversations I have had and conversations I wish I had had, speculations on what other people are doing......five hours can pass quite quickly.

I have been retired for four years now and I still feel I am skiving off school when I cycle on a weekday, enjoying that burst of happiness at not being in a classroom, not having to be at someone's beck and call, free to ride when the sun comes out and go where I like. I intend to play truant for as long as I can.


----------



## Jon George (8 Mar 2021)

As others have remarked - the quality of photographs on this thread really encourages a person to get out and ride. It's almost as if there's been some reason for us all to raise our game.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Mar 2021)

Snappy one






Then abandoned the bike against a giant plant pot


----------



## a.twiddler (8 Mar 2021)

6/3/21
The Revolution Country Explorer has been looking at me plaintively as it languishes in the corner of the garage and today being sunny but cool I give in to its blandishments. On the way back from my last ride on the Linear I came back along the Weaver Way which I found unexpectedly enjoyable. I decided to follow the stretch from Vale Royal locks to Northwich today as a conventional bike such as this can get through the swinging gates on the route with less ado. Objective: burn off enough calories to justify a Greggs sausage roll at the town centre before returning. Oh! What an exciting life I do lead.

A few checks and squirts of oil and we hit the road.

Out through the back gate, climb aboard and amazingly the bike feels as if I’d never been off it. It fits me so well. The height and having to raise my leg so high to get on is a little disturbing at first but once rolling it is all good. Leaning forward feels restricting as I can’t get such a good side view at the junctions but I manage. I set off for Swanlow lane then right towards the town centre, all downhill from that point to the town centre traffic lights. The bike rolls willingly enough but somehow doesn’t have that joyful edge that the Linear has. As I approach, the left filter arrow is green and then, the green comes for straight across to Grange Lane without me having to stop. It feels easier to gain speed spontaneously on this bike without having to plan ahead for a particular gear.

I enjoy feeling anonymous on this bike. I trundle along Grange Lane, turn right by the tennis courts, still on Grange Lane, through a housing development, past the golf course, down a poorly surfaced dip which encourages me to make my teeth rattle as there is a climb up the other side which calls for a bit of speed, and suddenly there is farmland all about. I pass the long demolished railway bridge which carried the railway which is now the Whitegate Way and where the access ramps rise on either side. Past some isolated houses then the surfaced road ends.

There is a gate here with an access for bridleway traffic at the side but today it is open so I ride through. The surface has been repaired for a short way but then becomes potholed and rutted, though it is dry. The road slopes downhill so I bounce around and weave between the ruts and potholes. I endorse the principle of conservation of momentum so the modest BB5 discs on this bike suit me well. They certainly stop well enough and once set up don’t seem to need much attention.

There is always the little voice in your ear that says, if I like these, wouldn’t BB7s be even better? Maybe they would, but if it ain’t broke I’m not going to fix it.

As I come to the bottom of the downhill it narrows to a footpath and plunges into a wood. A little damp and muddy but it’s rideable. There is a very peaceful ambience with the sound of running water, birdsong, and wind in the treetops. Aah, mindfulness on wheels. I call it contemplative cycling. I stop and take some photos where the Pettypool Brook passes under a bridge, more like a culvert.





A few people with dogs pass by.

I carry on to where it widens out again, and the gate here is open too, so I ride on through. It’s extremely muddy. There is a thin less muddy strip alongside so I follow it to where the tarmac begins. I follow the lane past a row of houses to where it ends at a T junction.

I think about how this lane starts at a set of town centre traffic lights and goes through several transformations in just a few miles before ending in this well to do Cheshire village.

I turn right up a hill then left through a rather select estate. As I turn right uphill at another T junction I notice two women looking at something on a fence and realise it is a blue plaque. I turn back and take a photo.









I am rather put out by the number of cars parked on the hill, and the number of people wandering about. I ride back up the hill on to a track through the woods to Vale Royal golf club, doing my best to avoid the walkers. Over the summit and down into the grounds of the golf course. A buzzing noise from behind announces the arrival of a mountain biker pedalling furiously downhill as he passes me. I carry on freewheeling, avoiding the pedestrians as best I can.

At the far side of the golf course there is a swinging gate. There is a sign on it which says “Danger of tree failure in strong winds” . I have often wondered what a tree does when it fails to be a tree. Does it become an ex tree? Does it sign on for universal credit? Does it train for a new career? What are the opportunities for former trees? Perhaps it branches out.

I start to wheel the bike through and a walker coming the other way pulls the adjacent vehicle gate open. “They’re all unlocked for some reason” he says. I pull the bike back and wheel it through. The next gate along the lane is open too.

I turn off shortly afterwards to Vale Royal locks on the Weaver Navigation. Still a lot of people about, many of them cyclists. I take a few photos.
Vale Royal sluice looking upstream.




Looking downstream past the old gas lamps.




Another view downstream




Then I follow the Weaver Way towards Northwich. A group of about ten young people walk past me in the opposite direction as I pass under the Weaver Viaduct which carries the main West coast line overhead. This is surely taking the mickey! I keep my distance but among the walkers, dog walkers and cyclists who are mostly single or in pairs there is the occasional larger group. There are more dogs than people as some of the dog owners are with more than one dog. The surface is eroded and unpleasantly pitted and I feel the bumps even with the 38C tyres. As I approach the A556 and avoid the last swinging gate by taking a shortcut carved out by mountain bike tyres, to the steep path uphill towards the road then straight down again, the traffic noise from from the bridge high above is intense. It is Saturday afternoon, after all. I debate the wisdom of pressing on to Northwich if it is likely to be as crowded on that stretch. I decide to carry on, then find another way back. Once past the bridge the other path users seem to become more spread out, and no more large groups are encountered. The surface is much better too. It is as I experienced it on my last ride.

The variety of dogs increases, from a waddling overweight chocolate labrador stolidly minding its own business in the middle of the path (“come on Fudge, make some room”) through nervous looking streamlined pooches to a diminutive thing-on-a-string hiding behind its owner’s leg. There are a lot of boxer type dogs about today. None of these dogs are aggressive though they have as much sense as the average dog can be expected to have, ie not much, but we all get by fine.

I roll gently by Northwich Locks and note the pedestrian bridge as a possible link on my return route. I pass a couple whose German Shepherd comes bounding out of the river in a bedraggled state. I anticipate getting an impromptu shower but it doesn’t shake itself dry until I am out of range. I stop to photograph the bike with the railway viaduct and sluice gates in the background.








I continue to where the track runs between the cold legs of the stony giant which is the viaduct, then runs alongside to the light controlled crossing on the A533. I consider taking the quicker route to the town centre by road though the traffic is rather frenetic. A walker with a dog decides for me by pressing the button on the other side and I nip across while the going is good.

I follow the route across the river Dane then through a riverside park. I pass a woman sitting on a bench speaking argumentatively on her mobile in what I take to be Polish. Across a minor road then down the slope to the underpass and the town centre. The route spirals up to ground level and I cycle through the near empty precinct. It’s a sad sight with empty and boarded up shops lining the route. A couple of pedestrians stroll by paying me no attention, a nondescript old geezer on a bike. I come to the pedestrianised Witton Street which is busier with people and functioning shops. I get off and walk in a socially distanced manner to the nearby Greggs, whip my mask on and lock up the bike outside. I see that there are a few sausage rolls left.

A pity to waste them, a voice in my ear suggests. Have two! No! No! Be firm! Resist! Aargh! Oh all right then. I return with two hot sausage rolls in my rack bag through the underpass to the park. Better burn some rubber now, fatso, and hope that takes some calories with it.

The woman is still arguing on her phone on the same bench in a foreign tongue. Two young girls with bikes sitting at a picnic bench, random dog walkers and a family group with small kids wobbling around on the path on tiny bikes. I follow the viaduct, cross the road at the lights, dive under its shadow and follow the path along the river side. It stays dark, and I see that a long low cloud is in front of the sun though the sky is clear blue elsewhere. I swap my shades for clear specs. I reach the pedestrian bridge, cross over to Northwich locks then over the narrow footways with CYCLISTS DISMOUNT signs to the other side of the river. While I stop to get my bearings, two young cyclists, obviously bolder than I, cycle across them. Here there is a linear park. It’s still fairly busy here, a couple of family groups pass by. I head uphill from the river, a bit lost at first but after passing through an estate I come out in Hartford and head for Hartford lights. Left for the A556, across to the cycle path on the other side then left downhill to Hartford Bridge.

I turn right just before it on to a wooded lane which leads to Vale Royal golf course. After about a quarter of a mile I stop and eat the sausage rolls as their plaintive cries of “eat me” have become too loud to resist. I stand next to the bike and eat them. There is nobody about to witness my gluttony, despite a number of cars being parked at the entrance to the lane. Just birds and the wind in the trees. Does this constitute a picnic? Should I turn myself in? They are jolly good, perhaps all the better for being an illicit pleasure. A robin eyeballs me from a nearby tree, maybe hoping for some crumbs after I’ve gone. He doesn’t seem the type to be a stool pigeon. He looks like he could be trusted to remain tight lipped, or beaked.

The surface starts well but deteriorates as I approach a railway viaduct, into a muddy potholed puddled obstacle course. I navigate this safely and it becomes less extreme. I come to a vehicle gate which is open. A couple walking a dog pull well in to the side and I thank them then up ahead the lane fills full width with a crowd of adolescents on mountain bikes. I say, “Good God, what’s this!” and the woman says “It’s like a wolf pack!” They half heartedly single out as they steam by downhill and are gone. I carry, on wondering if I had actually heard one of them call me a cn*t or if they were just talking to each other. Hmm. No matter.

At the entrance to the golf course is another gate which I am just able to pull open and pass through. I go through the grounds and instead of detouring through the woods this time follow the metalled drive to its junction with the road through Whitegate. Just past the church I turn left, then right into Grange Lane, past the row of houses then stop just before it narrows to go through the woods at a churned up muddy patch to take a photo.








This then takes me up the hill and back to the built up area. I begin to feel a few aches and pains now, the sort of thing that I took for granted for years while riding conventional bikes but forgot about while I have been riding the recumbent. In fairness to this bike, it has been unobtrusive up to this point today, and I have always considered it to be a very comfortable bike of its type.

I don’t come across anyone from this point until I turn right at the top for the sports fields. I pass a few walkers and see some playing sports but just carry on to the A frame barrier on the far side. I stick my elbows out and wriggle through then ride up the steep lane as I did last time on the Linear. Up through an estate, left on to Delamere St still full of roadworks, across the A54 roundabout and home via Swanlow Lane. I note that my shoulders, upper arms and neck are a little sore, though perhaps the arms are aching from using unaccustomed muscles to pull and push on the bars which doesn’t happen on the recumbent. My neck is sore from having to look up. Later I also note that my behind is a bit tender too. A contrast to the relatively pain free recumbent experience.

I reflect on my ride today. Although it is good to see people out and about, and most of them were in ones or twos or obvious family groups, there was a disturbing number in large non socially distanced groups too. I wouldn’t be surprised to see a surge in COVID-19 cases particularly with new variants circulating, if this behaviour is common country wide, although I hope that it doesn’t happen.

According to Bike Hike, 17.31 miles, average speed, not a lot, max speed, not enough to blow my hat off.( Must get a replacement for my defunct bike computer).


Total Ascent:​655​ft​​Total Descent:655​ft​​Start Elevation:192​ft​End Elevation:192​ft​​Min Elevation:46​ft​​Max Elevation:220​ft​​


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Mar 2021)

13 rider said:


> Don't you just hate rush hour traffic



There was a _tractor _this morning...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Mar 2021)

Chilly still but dry and reasonably bright. I was looking for my get up and go on this one. I rather hoped I would ride myself in. But it never happened. But I plugged away and enjoyed some wild daffs here and there. Primroses too and celandine. Lots of wildfowl on the Hams at Ashleworth. I could hear the wigeon and teal as well as spy the teal and some pintail. Greylag geese were grazing nearby. I paused in Forthampton to sit on the bench for a bit of a breather. Then headed back by the usual route. Pleasant ride if the "weak as a kitten" is forgotten. 47 smiles


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Mar 2021)

Still a bit chilly this morning so still in a winter jacket. After waiting for the school run traffic to go I set off to Whixall as far as Hollinswood where I turned off to Fenns Wood and Fenns Bank, down the dip to Blackloe, Alkington and across to Tilstock. Turned by the pub back to Hollinswood, Coton, and Coton Wood joining the Whitchurch road at Steele Heath. Turned off by the next pub in Coton to Whixall, Ryebank, Edstaston and back onto the Whitchurch road into Wem which was deserted as usual, went past work to Tilley, Loppington with a bit of a detour to Wolverley and home. Actually warmed up quite a bit so shouldn’t have worn a thick jacket. 32.5 miles, primroses starting to flower now and lots of lambs in the fields.


----------



## davelincs (9 Mar 2021)

What a cracking morning for a ride, it was cold but the sun being out made a good change


----------



## Jon George (9 Mar 2021)

What a difference a day makes!
Glorious sun here in Suffolk, so indulged in a bit of sprint-and-stop-to-take-pic 10 mile (?) ride out towards Levington. This is one of them.


----------



## Old jon (9 Mar 2021)

The weather is being kind again. Still kind of cold but with enough sun to persuade me to go for a ride. And the Bob Jackson has been stuck in the shed since December, it’s about time I took that one out.

The gearchange took a couple of hundred yards to settle down, or maybe wake up out of hibernation, after that all was well. And didn’t it feel different? The Spa is great, comfortable, does everything well. The Jacko seems to add pzzazz. That’s been in short supply these last months, as we know. So, pedal off with pzzazz, aim for Holbeck. Leave briskly, through Hunslet on the way to John o’ Gaunts and then down to the roundabout at Oulton. Left at the next roundabout and ride through Methley and Methley Junction on the way to Castleford.

This is easy riding, after the climb to John o’ Gaunts. Even the bridge over the River Calder on the outskirts of Castleford does not rise much. I was shown a way, a path along the riverbank, to avoid the next bit of road. But I did not think to use it until I had passed the way to it. Must do better. So along the northern edge of Castleford to Lock Lane and the bridges over adjacent waterways. The road misses Allerton Bywater, not by much and before the hill starts steepening there is a right turn, onto Newton Lane.

There is a lot of water to each side of this road, and the RSPB centre at Fairburn Ings before reaching Fairburn itself. With its very own steep little hill. Turn left. Do you know, I cannot remember this next bit of road at all? But it meets the A63 not far west of Monk Fryston and that bit of road is ‘orrible in the extreme. Fit to rattle your teeth out. Things improve after reaching the Great North Road to and through Micklefield. At the next crossroads turn right, I cannot be this close to the gates at Lotherton Hall and miss them. And then left onto Lotherton Lane.



I am sure there are wheel ruts in the tarmac all the way now. Aberford, Cattle Lane, Barwick and Scholes. It’s a different day, so a different ride. And it must have been playtime at the primary school in Scholes when I passed. Well noisy. Zag and zig from there to the A58 at Red Hall and down all the way to Leeds’ centre. Crown Point Bridge to return to my side of the River Aire and that last couple of miles to home. Thirty eight miles, most of the 1700 feet going up occurred in the final half of the ride, still smiled all the way.

And the geography


----------



## DCBassman (9 Mar 2021)

And part 2, rather later than expected, and £96 lighter of wallet. Not quite so cold, and mostly uphill, so kept warmer anyhow.





Last of the good weather and low wind. Tomorrow looks grim...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2021)

It was a bit cold this morning...






...so cold in fact, that the cable to the rear derailleur froze. I'd been expecting because it's a weakness of a design created in California, but I can usually pull it and loosen it, but this time it was like a rock...






Thankfully it had warmed up a bit by the afternoon, so I could change gears again...


----------



## Donger (10 Mar 2021)

footloose crow said:


> ..... I have been retired for four years now and I still feel I am skiving off school when I cycle on a weekday, enjoying that burst of happiness at not being in a classroom, not having to be at someone's beck and call, free to ride when the sun comes out and go where I like. I intend to play truant for as long as I can.
> 
> Wonderful! My sentiments exactly. Oddly, the weekdays are the quietest times around here at the moment, adding to the constant pleasure of feeling like I'm pulling a sickie. Everyone else can have the weekend rush.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (10 Mar 2021)

...has been rained off. 

And my ultra moderne, flat, hand held Chrystal Ball, is predicting tomorrows will be blown away....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Mar 2021)

Wet and windy. I squeezed this one in hoping I would dodge the showers. I got caught in a slight amount of wet at the end but that wasn't a problem. The wind was strong for sure. Mostly the hedges did their job. The White Rabbit still watches but the Red Rubies must be in the byre out of the weather. This one felt much better than Monday's outing. 35 smiles

Here are some "library" pics


----------



## rockyroller (10 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> "library" pics


ironic


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> On gentle down slopes, they were pedalling and I was coasting and gaining on them! Weird...


Have you put weight on during lockdown...? 



ColinJ said:


> A great example of that was on a holiday on the Costa Blanca a few years back. I was grovelling up a huge hill when a skinny female cyclist shot past me about a kilometre from the summit. When I finally got to the top, I could see her way ahead of me on the descent. I set off in pursuit and caught her up by the time she was half way down. I overtook her at 50 mph, barely even pedalling. I looked back and her legs were spinning round at a ridiculously high cadence and she couldn't get close to me. When the road flattened off, I slowed down and she finally caught up and asked how that was possible. She'd been spinning out in her highest gear. I asked how much she weighed and her weight was 7 stone. I weighed about 13.5 stone at the time...






theloafer said:


> had hoped the bridge at Whorlton had been reopened as the sign at to top of the bank had been removed


*It sounds like it will be some time before the bridge is sorted out!*


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2021)

Jon George said:


> Love the pic! Really inspirational.





Grant Fondo said:


> +1 on that, a beauty


It really _IS _a lovely area. Under normal circumstances I organise a forum ride passing through there every year at the end of March or start of April. Unfortunately, due to the pandemic it was cancelled last year and will be this time round again. Perhaps the improving Covid-19 situation will make it possible for a summer/autumn edition? 


geocycle said:


> Im so fortunate to live in a landscape which speaks for itself. But yes, I was pleased with that one.


I've rarely been up there this early in the year. It normally looks more like this when I ride over there...






I miss it!


----------



## DCBassman (11 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Have you put weight on during lockdown...?



No, I've noticed this before. I just don't think their bikes roll as smoothly as mine. And I'd guess their QRs are too tight.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> ...has been rained off.
> 
> And my ultra moderne, flat, hand held Chrystal Ball, is predicting tomorrows will be blown away....


I can sympathise. Was hoping to get out and brave the wind this afternoon having only got a short utility ride in since sunday. However, from where I am sat typing this I can see a curtain of rain the colour of a bruise slowly obscuring the landscape to the west.


----------



## Jon George (11 Mar 2021)

Seems I've been lucky. A short 6 miler to buy the best eggs I've ever tasted. (Discovered the place last year when said items were rarer than - ... well, you get the cliché.) Missed the rain, but had some fun in the wind.

Suffolk in Spring.


----------



## ianbarton (11 Mar 2021)

Audlem Church.





A bit of a Bob Dylan ride: 'The answer is blowin' in the wind' Unfortunately it was so windy I couldn't hear it! About 40kph gale on the outward leg, but with some shelter from the hedges. My usual circuit through Audlem, Norton in Hales, Whitchurch, Willaston and Ightfield. The occasional short sharp shower, but not long enough to soak me. 41km and 351m climbed. Tomorrow is going to be worse, so I was glad I got out today. At least I got a Strava 'Local Legend' for most rides on one segment
.


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2021)

Only about 7 miles today, collected some oil from Halfords, some wire wool from B&Q and some groceries from our local Coop, I’d just fitted some new SwissStop brake shoes to the Van Nic so wanted to get and out and test the difference, the bike was great and the weather gorgeous until about a mile from home when I got pelted by a hail storm in a head wind, so a tough last leg but good to be out.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> Only about 7 miles today, collected some oil from Halfords, some wire wool from B&Q and some groceries from our local Coop, I’d just fitted some new SwissStop brake shoes to the Van Nic so wanted to get and out and test the difference, the bike was great and the weather gorgeous until about a mile from home when I got pelted by a hail storm in a head wind, so a tough last leg but good to be out.
> 
> View attachment 578125


I like your frame protector for the lock. Simple, but effective.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Mar 2021)

A nice 100km to meet a friend for a catch up now you are allowed to stop and meet one other outside. Tad breezy, 43 km/h gusting to 75km/h.


----------



## Old jon (12 Mar 2021)

After setting off for a ride yesterday and being blown and buffeted around by that wind, it took me less than a mile to decide to retrace the tracks of my tyres. Thank you Smokey Robinson, even though I did not like the song. So this morning, sunshine, showers and less wind, off I went in the hope of more of a ride.

It took some doing. Down into Holbeck, reasonable. Onto the canal towpath, when did someone make that uphill? And the rain really was bouncing. Reached Viaduct Road, but carried on along the towpath, past Kirkstall and Bramley to Rodley. My jacket was doing a great job of keeping me dry and warm, so I pedalled on, still felt like it was uphill. Apperley Bridge is next, and a decision to make.

And change, ‘cos after going up the side of the lock there the surface changes for the worse, not fun to ride on, been there, burnt the T shirt. Back down to the swing bridge, turn right and up that hill to the George, which might just be in Idle, yup, checked the address. Turn left, heading homewards. Greengates is suffering road improvements, like almost everywhere else it seems. Victoria Park in Calverley was wet, windswept and deserted, but I did not mind. The wind was at my back. Cross Leeds Ring Road and I am back in Rodley, but on the road this time.

Stay on the roads, there are a couple of hills before reaching Leeds and Bradford Road, which then descends all the way to Kirkstall. And I remembered to ride to Woodrups, there was a queue outside. It’s a good job the bits I want are not urgent, I can keep on riding and stay warm. Through the town centre, and to home. The rain stopped as I reached the end of the street, but I had a grin anyway. Twenty three miles, just over a thousand feet going up, though it felt like a lot more. A good ride, a bit of wind adds to the fun. Once in a while.

The shapes of things today.


----------



## pjd57 (12 Mar 2021)

Another of my tablet delivery runs. My Mrs has been making it during lockdown and sells it to raise funds for Marie Curie.
Free delivery .....gets me out.

Usually the trips are a bit shorter , but basically it's anywhere in the Glasgow area.

Really lucky with the weather.
Missed almost all the wind and rain on my nice straight route through the city centre then head for Rutherglen, Cambuslang , Blantyre then Hamilton.
All in traffic , but it is still quieter than normal


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (12 Mar 2021)

Out over Acton Green was quite pleasant but the open country from Bishop's Frome was into the teeth of a gale. Nothing for it but to get the correct gear engaged and pedal. I had some respite from Burley Gate but some sections to Withington were seriously tough. I turned at Withington and things got easier. It was a pleasant run through Yarkhill and on to Bosbury. Just short of Old Colwall Pete M came the other way. He didn't stop, maybe because some rain had started. I climbed the Wyche with the temperature dropping. It was a chilly descent but home in time for tea. 44 smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2021)

On the way to work this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2021)

Gratuitous extra picture:


----------



## Jon George (13 Mar 2021)

A short bimble around town to stretch the legs on Patsy #3 The Hybrid (Reborn). For some strange reason, after taking this photo, I decided to curtail the ride and race for home ...


----------



## gavgav (14 Mar 2021)

Up early for a ride, on one of the hardest days of the year for me. Chilly morning, mostly cloudy, but a bit of sun about. Wind has dropped a bit, but it was one of those days where it appeared to be a headwind in every direction 🤷‍♂️!

I set out along the cycle paths, to Heathgates and along Whitchurch Rd, then through Sundorne estate, via a slightly different route to normal. Quite a few police vans out and about, no doubt looking for those who will be visiting where they shouldn’t be today......

Quite a few people out walking along the old canal path, which made it slow going, then got onto the roads at Uffington, climbing up to Upton Magna and then East Haughmond. Climbing the steepest part of the hill, I came up behind a tanker that was cleaning the drains out. He was blocking the road for the cars that had come up behind me, but I could get past and so left them to sort it out between themselves.

I took the nice descending road past Hunkington Farm, for the first time in a while, then turned back towards Upton Magna and properly into the headwind, which made it slow going for the remainder of the trip.

The Pelham Rd was busy with cyclists today, plus a lot of traffic, as people had woken up by now. At Atcham, I stopped on the old bridge, for a snack and the river was just out of its banks again, following the heavy rain this week. Doesn’t take much to bring it back up again, with the water table so high.















Final section of the trip was to Cross Houses, Berrington, King St and Betton Abbots.

19.68 miles at 11.4mph avg


----------



## Jon George (14 Mar 2021)

Out onto some bridleways connecting Playford to Rushmere St Andrew today, but chickened out on another section to Tuddenham that I realised would have a section of axle-deep mud. (The bridleway I did tackle showed obvious signs of extensive use - everybody must be feeling the need to get out and about.)
This at Rushmere, before I decided to head back into town detouring along roads I'd never used before. (I would include a pic overlooking Ipswich, but I feel it would only be of interest to the locals because of where I took it.)

Suffolk in Spring:


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Mar 2021)

A short but enjoyable 15 miles for me today, reduced as Mrs SnG has her 2nd jab later, and I didn’t want to push lunch into late afternoon.
Bognor to Chichester, using a bridle way I’ve not used before, going over Nature’s Way land through (not literally) their large stock of greenhouses.
A stop to capture an image of a gate I saw many years ago, showing an old Express Dairy...




Across the road and along a little there is Chichester Cemetary, quite a strange place, with a church building and a small cemetery on one side of the lane, and a much larger cemetery across the lane.
A couple of stops here for pictures...









Just to the rear of this is a mausoleum for John Able Smith, (built 1872) a banker and MP for Chichester. It’s in dire need of a repair, apparently the roof is leaking and the timber structure is failing. The iron work is all rusty too.







A little farther along the road, I spotted an old post box, out of use for some years...





Interesting to see an area of Commonwealth Graves in the corner, which I would really like to spend some time looking around, there are quite a few within a short cycle.

my last image today, the Catherdral (posted elsewhere today too), but this angle always makes me humble, as the area has changed since this was built so much, that I can only imagine how this must have looked on the first day after completion.


----------



## Old jon (14 Mar 2021)

Windy again, and I fooled myself that it looked warmer. Didn’t stop me wearing my rain jacket though, blowing like this the weather changes at almost every bend in the road.

Riding down the road towards Holbeck the route came to mind with no effort at all. Every turn of the cranks was quite an effort, but that’s OK. When I return it will be easier. Onto the Leeds and Liverpool towpath at Office Lock, and leave the towpath at Viaduct Road. Up to Headingley and a bit further up to Lawnswood. The road levels off, shall I turn right? No, straight on. Through Bramhope to the Dyneley Arms and by ‘eck, going down Pool Bank was great!

I turned left at the far side of the village, the familiar A659 to Otley. Still only one maypole there, so a quick munch before the ride up not so delightful Leeds Road. But with the wind at my back it was remarkably easy pedalling. Back through Bramhope, turn left at the wine shop and enjoy a wind assisted climb up Kings Road. Turn right, going down past Golden Acre Park the trees there are keeping most of the wind off. Until the right turn towards Adel.



Back to the A660, downhill to Headingley. Turn right and more descent to Kirkstall, after passing the resurfacing work being done on North Lane. Took the road to the town centre from there, knowing that Woodrup’s is closed on Sunday but the extra shove from the wind was so much fun. Pass the soon to be open Decathlon shop on Boar Lane, eleven days it seems but at least one friend has told me differently. We shall see. Home soon after, big smile for the fun the wind gave, thirty miles and 1600 feet imitating a lift. Pretty good ride.

The garthing spent all the ride drawing these,


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Mar 2021)

MTB ride for a change, out on the Epic before 10am lovely bright morning but it was really muddy. Out onto Towton Moor to Hazlewood Castle and on to Aberford, out to Parlington, through Garforth Golf club and on to Temple Newsam woods for a blast on the trails. 26.77 miles, great ride, I’m filthy & knackered!


----------



## Gunk (14 Mar 2021)

Had a really nice local ride this afternoon, about 16 miles, took it easy so I was out for just over an hour. Once off the main roads it was fairly quiet. I tried to drag my 16 year old along but he didn’t want to go cycling with his old Dad!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2021)

I went to the shops yesterday...

One nice thing about this village is that it has lots of narrow back streets to cycle down.






I'm glad that isn't my cellar though...


----------



## Sterlo (14 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Went out Saturday morning with all good intensions, but for some reason bonked at 10.5 miles, no energy, dizzy, nausea, etc. Had to stop at the roadside for 10 minutes to recover then crawled home. Not a nice feeling at all .
> View attachment 577657


Went one better than this one. Went out for a ride Tuesday night, after about 20 miles, middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground. Had to phone a neighbour and an ambulance. Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


----------



## footloose crow (14 Mar 2021)

*14 March. Daffodils and a ferry*






I like daffodils. Bright, cheerful, a harbinger of Spring. Here in Cornwall we have a lot of daffs. Acres and acres of them. From where I took this photo I had a 365 degree panorama of nodding daffodils, faces turned towards the sun. I have no idea how they knew where the sun was today with full cloud cover. The wind was north westerly and that was making its presence known. March winds eh?

Who is going to pick all those daffodils? There has been little sign of the migrant pickers this year. Once they bloom they are too late for picking anyway. Still, it is very nice of the farmer to make the countryside pretty for us.

The lanes of the Roseland are also very pretty. It is a peninsula made up of peninsulas like an outstretched set of talons sinking deep into the sea, cut through with tidal creeks, patchworked with copses and sunken farms, rutted tracks that must lead somewhere, isolated houses faced with granite against the scouring gales of winter. Hedges grow high each side of the lane but through the gaps I can see daffodil fields. I can smell them. The sweet, cloying scent of the flowers is everywhere. 

The main feature of the Roseland for that cyclists will notice apart from the scenery is the nature of the topography. 

Up. Down. Up. Down. 

You want 25% gradients, come to the Roseland. Up onto the tops with sweeping views across fields (of daffodils inevitably) to the sea and then down, twisting hairpins deep into ancient woods, silent, forgotten but already edged with the white dots of wild garlic and the sparkle of purple that must be vinca. Primroses are stirring, tree buds are stretching out for the sun, the land is waking up. 






Rolling along the lanes I have become oblivious to the fact that there may be other road users until a toot from the car behind me wakes me up. I have been occupying the middle of the road for a while. I wonder how long she waited for me to move over. Electric car, I can't hear them coming up behind me. It is the first car since I have seen (or heard) since I hit the Roseland. This is such a quiet place. 

Down the long sweeping bends to the King Harry Ferry, losing 300 feet in a quarter of a mile, pretending I am Mathieu van de Poel leaning my bike through the bends until I get frightened and apply the brakes. So maybe I am not going to get the call from Alpecin-Fenix anytime soon. 

I have missed the ferry by seconds and it sails without me. That wouldn't have happened to Mathieu. This means a 20 minute wait until it returns and leaves me shivering in the wind. There is a broken down car on the ferry, destined to cross to and fro, backwards and forwards perhaps for ever but certainly until the breakdown truck can find its way to this obscure corner of Cornwall. 







A much older lady, a cyclist, chats to me on the ferry. She says it is her first time on the bike since November and she has covered about thirty miles so far. She overtakes me on the hill leaving the ferry. I am glad she wasn't properly fit, she would have been just a blur. It leaves me feeling impotent and weak.





*Two P&O ferries moored up on the Fal. The river is deep here with access to the open sea a mile away and shipping companies often lay up unwanted vessels until demand picks up.* 

From here there are fewer hills and a chance to enjoy the ride and pick up the pace. I add an extra two kilometres to avoid the fate of Friday's ride where the Wahoo stated 49.9km - I am trying to do the 50k a month challenge and 49.9 does not get you the big cigar. By the time I saw 49.9km I was already in the kitchen and the ride was loading wirelessly onto Strava. It doesn't matter, it's all about the ride right?


----------



## Old jon (14 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground.



Ouch! Seventeen times over!!! Recover swiftly.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Went one better than this one. Went out for a ride Tuesday night, after about 20 miles, middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground. Had to phone a neighbour and an ambulance. Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


That's sound extremely painful . Hope you heel quickly a complicated joint to repair


----------



## Gunk (14 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side.



Sounds horrible, how did you come off, what happened?


----------



## Sterlo (14 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> Sounds horrible, how did you come off, what happened?


Came around a corner a bit sharp and misjudged it, I think I caught something and it threw me off. Landed on my left but think my elbow took the full force on the road. I could feel the top half of my arm turning but the bottom half was lying limp on the road.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Went one better than this one. Went out for a ride Tuesday night, after about 20 miles, middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground. Had to phone a neighbour and an ambulance. Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


Ouch, sorry to hear this 
Good wishes to you for a speedy and full recovery.

xxx


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Went one better than this one. Went out for a ride Tuesday night, after about 20 miles, middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground. Had to phone a neighbour and an ambulance. Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


Ouch, best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Mar 2021)

Cold and windy as it had been most of the week but it had actually stopped raining. Set off on my nice clean bike to Loppington taking a longer way round to Brown Heath and onto Pikes End then Lyneal managing to keep out of the wind as far as Welshampton. Turned off by the school to see if the flooded lane to Ellesmere is clear yet, the signs have been moved so I assume it’s clear now, turned to Breadon Heath across to Rowe Lane which was very muddy and onto Bettisfield. Turned into the wind to Northwood avoiding the huge potholes which seem to be getting bigger each week, turned by the pub to Whixall, Alkington, Hollinswood, back to Northwood and home just as it started to rain. Didn’t see many other people out today. 27 miles and my bike is muddy again.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Mar 2021)

This afternoon's ride was combined leisure and shopping trip - a loop out to Westerfield and back, with a stop off at Lidl in Ipswich to stock up on their cheap coffee offer and a four pack of beer (which I've just started on). Just the usual Levington, Nacton, Ipswich (with a slow bimble around the marina again), Westerfield, Kesgrave & Bucklesham route, lovely & sunny, but the stiff breeze made it feel quite chilly and hard work for the outward half of the ride.
This from near the Fairline boat yard in Ipswich


----------



## gavgav (15 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Went one better than this one. Went out for a ride Tuesday night, after about 20 miles, middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground. Had to phone a neighbour and an ambulance. Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


Best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Went one better than this one. Went out for a ride Tuesday night, after about 20 miles, middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground. Had to phone a neighbour and an ambulance. Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


Wow, that is bad luck. Hope you heal quickly (and that the bike is OK!).


----------



## gavgav (15 Mar 2021)

A Monday off work and so I arranged to meet up with @Rickshaw Phil for a ride. It was still a cool and blustery morning, to start, but some sun about which helped make things feel better than yesterday.

We met down by a nearby pub and whilst having a quick chat, heard a “are you lost gentleman” from a cyclist coming past us. No and we weren’t the last time you asked us, on the top of Charlton Hill, about 10 mile away! Slightly bizarre that we have seen the same cyclist twice in recent weeks and he’s said the same thing, but perhaps he greets all cyclists in the same way?!

We set out into the wind and it was quite hard going through Hook-a-gate and Annscroft, where we turned towards Hanwood. At the junction, where we wanted to continue ahead, onto new territory for me, we found road closed signs.....Not wanting to take the other route to Arscott, we decided to continue on and see what we found, which was the right thing to do, as there was no evidence of any roadworks having started, just plenty of signs warning us! Had a slight moment on the steep descent down Pound Lane, where a car was doing a rather dangerous 3 point turn, without looking properly and I had a sixth sense to slow right down, which was the correct decision, with the chap about to pull across in front of us.

We then crossed the main road and onto more new lanes to Cruckton, passing the rather grand looking hall, but it was tough going into the wind and a surprising amount of climbing. The next main road was crossed and we climbed up towards Shoothill, where Phil took me on a loop of the lanes, some of which I hadn’t ridden before and then a new lane for both of us, down towards Yockleton and Nox. That was a nice downhill and we finally had the wind behind us, which made for faster progress to Lea Cross and Arscott, then Exfords Green, Stapleton, Gonsal and Ryton.

From there, we took the lane to Longnor, which does hold plenty of water and mud, but seemed to have recently improved......however we met a cyclist who cheerily wished us an enjoyable swim ahead *. *Sure enough, we rounded the bend and found a long and deep looking flood, where the water had poured off the fields into the road. We had a look at it and Phil decided to have a run up and give it a go. He just about made it through and so I doubled back to do the same, again just about free wheeling through to the other end, without getting too wet!

At Longnor, we paused for a snack lunch and then turned back North, so had to contend with the wind again at times, mainly as a crosswind though, through Frodesley and Acton Burnell. As we turned towards Pitchford, we found our second road closed of the day, for some much needed pothole repairs. This time, with an alternative route available, we didn’t risk carrying on past the closure, instead turning up past Concord College, where there was a nice display of spring flowers outside the main gate.










I decided to take us down the lane to Acton Pigott and Cound, which I’d not ridden for 6 years, according to Strava and it’s a nice fast downhill section, which was good fun. At Cound we were back on familiar lanes to Cound Stanks, where we decided to avoid the always muddy lane to Eaton Mascott and instead head up to the A458, which wasn’t too bad with traffic, after the initial wait for a stream to pass and it’s only a short section, before lanes again, to Berrington and King St.

That wind was a pain, on the final stint to Betton Abbots and back onto the A458, where the one moron of the ride flew past us in a red roller skate, almost clipping a car coming in the opposite direction 

Good to get out and enjoy the company of Phil, with 33.83 miles and surprisingly 1452ft of climbing, with a slow wind effected 11.3mph avg.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Came around a corner a bit sharp and misjudged it, I think I caught something and it threw me off. Landed on my left but think my elbow took the full force on the road. I could feel the top half of my arm turning but the bottom half was lying limp on the road.


Yikes! 

I hope you heal as quickly and as completely as possible.


----------



## Donger (15 Mar 2021)

A glorious sunny day in Gloucestershire today. Stuck to my usual route to Frampton and back as I squeezed in a quick 23 miler before heading off to the garden centre with Mrs D. Got quite a few comments and quizzical looks about wearing shorts and short sleeves when everyone else was wrapped up like Nanook of the North. I thought conditions were absolutely perfect for cycling and never felt cold once. It was a bit breezy down by the Severn though:




There have been a few big cat sightings in this area recently, with fresh swan and deer carcasses being discovered totally devoured. With my ridiculously good luck at wildlife spotting recently, I half expected to see a panther today, but of course I didn't. I'd have cycled a damn sight faster if I had.




Here's a shot of downtown Frampton-on-Severn on the way back from Splatt Bridge..... not a regular photo stop:




It definitely feels like spring now ... with lots of lambsies in the fields:




The roads were quiet with traffic today, but pretty raucous with the cacophony from a couple of big rookeries on the way. I also heard the rat-a-tat-tat of a busy little woodpecker on the outskirts of Frampton and a few screeches of startled pheasants at the roadside. Another lovely ride. I hadn't expected to enjoy it as I've been aching like an old man ever since my first covid jab, but pleased to confirm the restorative power of a great bike ride.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2021)

It absolutely pished it down this morning for about 20 minutes. Somehow that managed to be exactly the 20 minutes when I needed to ride to work, but such is life.

Coming back was dryer.

There was snow on the Black Forest, and one of the villages in the distance was getting a soaking; it looked like water pouring was through a hole in the sky.

Thankfully I made it back without a soaking; getting soaked once a day is unpleasant but bearable. Getting soaked twice is miserable...


----------



## bagpuss (15 Mar 2021)

Ambled round the Derbyshire country side for a few hours today . After about 10 miles a good rain shower had me putting on waterproof jacket ,only for it to stop as soon as I was zipped up . The sky larks were busy a loft with song a plenty .Lapwings wheeled in a game of aerial tag. A right old ruckus going on as I past a large rookery high up in the tree tops . Crossed the river Dove at Tutbury for a brief visit into Staffordshire . A pleasent 35 miles saw me back at home .
Rusty the Reindeer and a Zebra made for unusal wild life














.


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Mar 2021)

About @ mile for me tonight, as a busy day meant that I had only a short time to change my tyres and test ride.
So, on with the schwalbe Range Cruiser# (£12 each plus next day postage=£30 [thanks Chain Reaction]) and a hot foot round the block just as dusk fell....




As I age, I’m less inclined to leave things to chance and prefer visibility, strange that isn’t it.

Yesterday I fettled my rear lights, as I plonked them on in September, and immediately disliked them.
The one at the rear of the rack is much better protected, and the Moon on the saddle bag is out of the way too.
You might just be able to see my Cateye Bar end lights, though neither is illuminated in this image.I really like these as one can quickly switch them on if cycling into a dark area, under trees for example.
I have noticed when I commute on the dual carriageway with these lit, I seem to have much better over takers, with a wider space. Not scientific I know, but it certainly feels better. I would recommend them.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2021)

As per @gavgav's report further up the page, it's been a rather meandering trip today with lots of chatting and some new or rarely ridden lanes. Great to get out and enjoy some better weather after the wind and rain of the last week.

As some of you might have spotted it was the first outing of the year for my Raleigh, now that the salt has had a chance to be washed off the roads. It was also the first proper ride with a new shorter stem. Although I'd been sort of okay with the drop bar conversion, during the last few rides of last season I came to the conclusion that riding on the hoods was slightly more of a stretch than I was entirely comfortable with. A (rather pricey) 60mm stem seems to have sorted that very nicely and the handling seems little affected, which had been a little bit of a worry. I'm happier with the riding position generally but on this first ride the improvement was particularly noticable on the bits where we could press on. Looking forward to racking up more miles on it now.

My tally by the time I got home was 36.8 miles at 11.6 mph average.






Not often you see post boxes with their own gnomes.





Gav taking a break at Ford Heath.





Action shot at the flood on the way to Longnor. I was a bit slow taking the pic to capture Gav at the deepest point.





Spring is definitely in progress at Concord College.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (15 Mar 2021)

At last a drop of sunshine but still a strong north-easter. I thought it might be time to checkout the wild daffs down in the Golden Triangle. So south to turn around the bottom end of the hills. At Bromsberrow the wild daffs begin briefly. Certainly there were some out but not the best show I've seen there. Things looked a bit better below Broom's Green. At St Mary's the churchyard was looking good but at Kempley and at Shaw Common they were just getting going. Through the woods about half were out but at Gwen and Vera's the show was superb but still more to come. Again they were just getting going in the woods on the way to Dymock and at the nature reserve just a few on show. So methinks better shows are still to come. I shall return. 52 smiles


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Mar 2021)

22 miles today... with a steady NW wind up to Morpeth with a ride around Tranwell then home to enjoy the tailwind. 
14mph out and 18 back... lovely sunshine too. A good day.

Bike got a good clean and polish.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> 22 miles today... with a steady NW wind up to Morpeth with a ride around Tranwell then home to enjoy the tailwind.
> 14mph out and 18 back... lovely sunshine too. A good day.
> 
> Bike got a good clean and polish.


Very nice, Looks like a 2010 Specialized Secteur Comp (top of the range with carbon rear stays)?


----------



## Archie_tect (15 Mar 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Very nice, Looks like a 2010 Specialized Secteur Comp (top of the range with carbon rear stays)?


Yes! ... bought it from jayonabike- had it about 8 years - love it.


----------



## footloose crow (15 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I thought it might be time to checkout the wild daffs down in the Golden Triangle. So south to turn around the bottom end of the hills. At Bromsberrow the wild daffs begin briefly


I know a good place for daffodils!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2021)

Nice 12 miles just completed on one of my local loops ie out to Sywell then mears Ashby down to Earls Barton X roads then back via the A4500


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Mar 2021)

gavgav said:


> Up early for a ride, on one of the hardest days of the year for me. Chilly morning, mostly cloudy, but a bit of sun about. Wind has dropped a bit, but it was one of those days where it appeared to be a headwind in every direction 🤷‍♂️!
> 
> I set out along the cycle paths, to Heathgates and along Whitchurch Rd, then through Sundorne estate, via a slightly different route to normal. Quite a few police vans out and about, no doubt looking for those who will be visiting where they shouldn’t be today......
> 
> ...


Great pics, Atcham Bridge is Grade II*, very nice


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Mar 2021)

It wasn’t quite as windy today and the sun was shining which made it feel a bit more like spring. Set off to Northwood with a detour to Bettisfield and Lyneal to head to Welshampton. Turned by the school to Ellesmere now that the lane is open again, still a bit of water by the bridge but nowhere near as bad as it was, up the muddy hill past the farm and into Ellesmere. Took the turning to Lee and carried on through to Baschurch, over the railway crossing to Eyton where I found a flood with a big hole in the middle of it, managed to get off on the verge without getting too wet and carried on to Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton finding the road home was closed. I could see lots of vehicles which I assume were fixing the road so decided to carry on towards Myddle and take the next turning to Nonely and into Loppington from that direction and home via Wolverley. 33.9 miles and a nice day to be out. 
Lots of lambs about now, these 3 seemed to like people on bikes.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Mar 2021)

Always seems to me that lambs are very cat like in their curiosity but then they get high on the grass and become sheep


----------



## pjd57 (15 Mar 2021)

My second ride today. On the roads to Kirkintilloch then Milton of Campsie , old railway path and the canal on the way back.
Still had a half hour to spare so threw in a local loop as well to get to 25 miles.
Morning trip was just a straight line trip to the east end via Glasgow city centre, for another 15 miles .
Dull, mild day, no rain or wind , so ideal .


----------



## Ian H (16 Mar 2021)

Shorter but hillier ride yesterday. I took in two stonking hills, the second being Salcombe Hill out of Sidmouth. You can see where I ignored the Road Closed sign, then found I couldn't get past the roadworks, so retraced & took the even steeper & longer diversion. Lots of cloud but no rain ( and just the one photo).


----------



## DCBassman (16 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


Oooh bu**er, hope that sorts itself out quickly, get well soon!


----------



## Old jon (16 Mar 2021)

Today was a day to have faith in the forecast. Honest! Still wore the rain jacket though, the clouds were leaking when I pedalled away on the Spa.

By the time the tyres were on Holbeck tarmac the rain had stopped. Water Lane, Great Wilson Street and Crown Point Road and I am north of the river and heading up to Oakwood. Turn left, at Moortown turn right and right again, this is the less hilly way to Slaid Hill. And the start of Wike Ridge Lane. The name of the road changes a time or many before it reaches East Keswick.



Collingham, and across the River Wharfe to Linton and Wetherby. Where next? Much cogitation while eating a banana. Is that multitasking? Further north or east did not appeal, but the ascent of Jewitt Lane somehow did. So back across the Wharfe and ride on the A58 to return to Collingham, a different part of the place though. As intended, turn left onto Jewitt Lane and start going up.

Just about at the top is a crossroads with Compton Lane. Turn right to go to East Rigton. This stretch of road is well worth the ride to reach it. Odd really, difficult to add up why it appeals so much . . . Anyway, all the way to Thorner from here, Milner Lane into the village and Sandhills out. Skeltons Lane is next, complete with a sign confirming its closure from the sixth of April to August.

That will exercise any route planning ability I have. But that is in the future, right now is time to return to the A58, whizz (sort of) down Boot Hill on my way back to Crown Point Bridge and the last stretch home, after thirty three miles and a bit more than 2000 feet ascending. Brilliant day for a good ride, no wonder I had a smile on my mug.

Round and around . . .






and up and down too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2021)

Tuesday 16th

*Bike selected;* CGR, my work-bike
*Weather; *Warm, with a slight breeze
*Photographs from today; *unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used to illustrate points not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)*


Not really a ride report, just a way to feature my ride home from work earlier this afternoon (or a portion of it)

Most of the mud had dried up, with just some patches
However it was very greasy, with no lateral grip


Approximately in the blue circle, River Calder to the right (flowing towards me)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416190







It was the route of a colliery railway (St Johns) that brought laden 'Tom Puddings', to a loading point at Stanley Ferry (NewLands Basin; now filled in)

See the B&W photo, with the steam locomotive
They were lowered into the water, then chained together, & towed (maybe) 20 at a time, to Goole

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...kshire-tom-puddings-tug-boat-wheldale-1752519


----------



## itboffin (16 Mar 2021)

1.66 miles, I just turned around because I'm sick to death of the gale force winds its been over a week now with gusts over 50 mph and frankly I just can't be arsed with it, in that 1.66 miles it blew my glasses off, came home and rode the Cap de Formentor, twice! on the turbo ...its was sunny


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2021)

My ride today was...






Soggy.

Fortunately only for a few minutes and it had improved by the time I got to the Photo Tree. 

Mind you, the view still hadn't come back:


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Mar 2021)

itboffin said:


> 1.66 miles, I just turned around because I'm sick to death of the gale force winds its been over a week now with gusts over 50 mph and frankly I just can't be arsed with it, in that 1.66 miles it blew my glasses off, came home and rode the Cap de Formentor, twice! on the turbo ...its was sunny


With you on that, rain, freezing cold ok(ish).... strong wind, no thanks. Too many memories of being miles from home battling the teeth of a nasty south westerly and getting quite worried. Its the way that the most benign weather can switch dramatically on the way back that has caught me out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Mar 2021)

A bit of utility riding this morning where I covered 8.1 miles at 12.5 mph and found that I was overdressed by the time I was heading for home.

After lunch I got out again for something a bit longer. Getting the Raleigh out was tempting but the knockabout bike was handy, having already been used, so I went out on that just for convenience. The route was clockwise round my Harnage-Acton Burnell-Longnor loop.

The wind had picked up since the morning so I had a cracking start to the ride; out of the village at an easy 26 mph then cruising at around 20 on the way to Condover. Changing direction onto Lyons Lane was quite the contrast though once I got out of the shelter of the wood by Condover Hall. I picked up the tailwind again on the way to Berrington and got scooted along a quiet A458 at over 20mph, and the speed stayed fairly high as far as Cound (the St. Andrew's Saltire was flag of the day). I still enjoyed the benefit of the wind on the climb to Harnage - not fast but easier on the legs than usual. Changing direction to head for Cound Moor it didn't seem too bad to ride against as I dropped down the gears and didn't try to push for speed. There was one climb that was a bit of a pig though.

It was more of a crosswind through Acton Burnell to Longnor then I had to turn into it for the run back to home. This stretch is slightly down hill most of the way which helped offset the effort needed. The flood on the way to Ryton is still there and on reaching it I could see another cyclist at the other end sizing it up, so he was pleased when I rode through first and he knew he could make it without getting too wet.

A rider had followed me through the water and went ahead of me - to start with I was keeping pace without too much effort, but when gradient _and _wind became unfavourable on the approach to Ryton the merits of his lighter, sportier bike shone through. After getting held up by a van I didn't see him again. Reaching Condover I thought I'd go over Lyth Hill rather than continuing to battle into the wind then took a meandering route in the last couple of miles which rounded the distance up nicely.

25.1 miles at 13.3 mph average. A few other riders out enjoying the sunshine including a couple on a tandem.






The view across Venus Pool near Cound Stank.





A bit of blackthorn flowering.





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc looking nice in the sunshine. Hopefully there will be plenty of that this spring and summer.





More of the daffs in bloom now at the turning for Longnor.


----------



## itboffin (16 Mar 2021)

It’s just too hard for the effort required, pushing max ftp but doing 10 or less mph is not worth the effort


----------



## Tribansman (16 Mar 2021)

itboffin said:


> 1.66 miles, I just turned around because I'm sick to death of the gale force winds its been over a week now with gusts over 50 mph and frankly I just can't be arsed with it, in that 1.66 miles it blew my glasses off, came home and rode the Cap de Formentor, twice! on the turbo ...its was sunny


Not quite as windy where I am, but yeah, this incessant wind is horrendous. And today, the route I did, 25 miles NE to SW and then back - with a long stop in the middle - was a headwind the WHOLE way (it switched round when I stopped!) So was a real slog. On the plus side, only got wet for 20 minutes and after that managed to dodge the showers. Also burnt quite a few calories so guiltlessly gorged on chicken burger and a tray of chips when I got home 🍽


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2021)

A nice de stressing 12.65 miles tonight on the Sywell , Earls Barton , Grt Doddington loop it was well needed


----------



## C R (16 Mar 2021)

Children all back to school, so WFH commute at lunchtime round my ten mile Pirton - Wadborough - Littleworth loop. 16 degrees, so first time in shorts this year.

The wind helped on the way out, but hard work on the way in. Still, great to be out.


----------



## geocycle (17 Mar 2021)

A gentle 12 miles up to the local wind turbine. Had a race with a hare which I lost. Then back via the vaccination centre for my jab. They took some convincing that profuse sweating was normal for a cyclist and nothing to worry about. Fingers crossed for being up to another ride soon.


----------



## Jon George (17 Mar 2021)

A quick 6-8 smiles blast around the outskirts of town to get in some exercise. The tailwind on the way back was lovely!
I don't know if I've posted a picture of this before, but we do things differently here in Suffolk. I give you Seven Cottages Lane.


----------



## itboffin (17 Mar 2021)

typical today was lovely and i had almost no time so only 45 mins and then 20 mins on the turbo in the afternoon, I'm in a meeting right now and its lovely outside.

Would they even know if i went out


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Mar 2021)

John B got in touch. So we met up for John to take me to check out the wild daffs. Even since Monday the displays have improved. We didn't do the whole loop but even so saw plenty of the little beauties. Lovely to have a chat and catch up. 40 smiles


----------



## Donger (17 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> John B got in touch. So we met up for John to take me to check out the wild daffs. Even since Monday the displays have improved. We didn't do the whole loop but even so saw plenty of the little beauties. Lovely to have a chat and catch up. 40 smiles


Where would you say was the very best part of the daffodil trail, @twentysix by twentyfive ? I might head out that way with a mate in a few days time.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Mar 2021)

Today was definitely a riding day! So dusted off the mixte and cleaned the rims and pads. Braking improved. A bit.
This bike is really nice, you know. Considering what a witche's brew it is, it works really well. The gearing hasn't got the really low end that I normally like, but if I avoid the most egregious gradients, it's fine. I deided to see if I could get it to 20 miles. To date, it's only done about 20 miles, so wanted to double that. Ended up doing a bit extra, all good!
Stats:





The bike at Plymbridge Staion. Having got here, I was going to make it 30 miles by going to the A38 at Marsh Mills, but the remainder of the path was closed for tree cutting.





And a close-up of my improvised "bottle cage"...





Need to find something a little more elegant, methinks!
Weather brilliant, although a bit headwindy on the way back. What with that, and the lack of really good brakes, I decided to go between Yelverton and Horrabridge on the A386 instead of down the steep ramp next door at Leg O'Mutton. Wheeeee! Much speediness, and plenty of time to slow down for the turn back on to NCN27.


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Mar 2021)

Another cool and windy ride today. As has become a bit of a habit recently when faced with a N or NE wind, I headed straight into it for the first 15km (which took the best part of an hour) to Gaël. Rather than push my luck and carry on N to Trémorel, I headed due W for the next 19km .. via Illifaut and up to Ménéac .. a stretch of road that often features in the Paris/Brest race. Delightfully, I had the wind on my back for the last 18km home from Ménéac.

52km in 2 hours 58 mins .. wow!.. a sub-3 hour 50km ride. I shall celebrate with extra chocolate tonight.

Yellow seems to be the predominant colour in the countryside around here at the moment … primroses, lots of flowering forsythia, celandines and gorse/broom.

Here are some celandines


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2021)

Todays ride was semi-soggy: NAR or "Not actually raining."






The view behind was still covered in cloud, so here's the view the other way:






The other side of the Rhine valley with the Voges mountains in the distance.

Drivers commuting along this route have to go through an industrial estate.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2021)

Jon George said:


> A quick 6-8 smiles blast around the outskirts of town to get in some exercise. The tailwind on the way back was lovely!
> I don't know if I've posted a picture of this before, but we do things differently here in Suffolk.* I give you Seven Cottages Lane*.
> 
> View attachment 579076


I've never understood that one either!


----------



## gavgav (17 Mar 2021)

An after work ride with Doug, on a lovely clear evening and enjoying the sunset as we rode.

Rode up to Doug’s place and then went up Lyth Hill, which was busy with traffic on the road there, plus in the car park. We paused to take some photos of the view.










Getting out into the A49 proved a challenge, with constant steams of traffic from both directions, but after a few minutes we managed to do it and then join the road to Condover, along which the farmer still hasn’t cleared up his mud and stones. It’s been like that for over a month, at least, and I reported it after last time I rode along there, ridiculous.

We climbed up to Gonsal and paused again to take some photos of the beautiful setting sun.










We continued on into Ryton, then turned towards Wheathall and along the lane to Condover Industrial Estate, dodging the huge craters in the road.

We’d had the wind mostly behind us, so far, but turned into it for the majority of the remainder of the ride. It was less gusty than the last few rides though, but still a cold one. The downhill section from Berriewood, back to Condover, was enjoyable and then we went along to Cantlop, before heading back to mine, via Betton Abbots, where we parted ways.

15.21 miles and good fun


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Mar 2021)

Quick 15 mile utility ride this evening. Been pondering what 'utility' actually means? 
'Useful'?... if so, definitely! Spring has most certainly sprung, what a beautiful end to the day.





That nasty wind has gone (respect to all those who ventured out!), just perfect riding in that low March sun.




Daffs are out around Chester Walls... did some meandering around the back streets. In any normal year I would stay well clear, but now it's so peaceful. A whole new perspective on a normally hectic city which is frankly a pain to ride in rush hour traffic!
Watergate Street 5pm.




Nice though cycling is through empty streets, I can't wait for the buzz to be back. This has been a bloody long haul 
Some bimbling along the Shropshire Union is always a tranquil route, will head south east towards Birmingham over the coming months to discover more about this interesting tow path ride.




So, amazing what a 'utilty ride' offers up. History, plans for the future, regrets at how things are?
Glad I went out


----------



## C R (18 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Drivers commuting along this route have to go through an industrial estate.


Ooooh, my heart bleeds for them .


----------



## davelincs (18 Mar 2021)

Morning , this was yesterday’s ride, i just got home before the rain fell


----------



## davelincs (18 Mar 2021)

Today’s ride, cut short due to a bit of a deluge


----------



## Old jon (18 Mar 2021)

Messing about route planning last evening, so I had to go pedal to see if I had done it right. Note the optimism there. And I am happy the weather was amenable this morning.

And here is the ‘but.’ I was so immersed in plotting the route, enjoying it even, that I forgot to look at how far it took me . . .

Anything over about forty miles and food has to be taken seriously, for me, anyway. Lack of attention had given me fifty miles plus to ride, just by stitching some favourite roads together. Oh well, go ride, alter the route on the way. Holbeck, towpath, Headingley, the A660 all the way to Bramhope. And turn left onto Breary Lane. This goes to the centre of the village, straight on and cross the Harrogate Bradford road, the A658, and passing north of East and West Carlton on the way to Menston. In clear weather (what is that?) there is a lot to see either side of this road, today was a bit misty.

A right turn here, down the hill a bit and another right is one way to Otley. Down to the park by the river, time to munch. And the next bit is up the hill to Farnley, down the other side and to Pool. Which was closed to motorists, this cyclist walked along the footpath ‘cos he had seen a shopper doing just that. I could have turned right to go back to Otley, but I wanted to ride up Creskeld Lane, so out to Arthington and turn right after passing under the viaduct.



Reach the top, Bramhope again, ride away from there up Kings Road and through Adel on the return track to Headingley. And Kirkstall. A bit more towpath riding seemed a good idea until one bridge was found to be closed. The gasman was busy. A bit of back and forth found a way past that, and the rest of the ride was the usual doddle, it’s all downhill. Front door in sight again, thirty seven miles after the last time it was seen by me, and a grin for the longest ride this year.


And the garthing reckons I was below sea level at each end of the ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2021)

The weather's improved...






And the view is back. There's snow in the hills.






Also excitingly dry roads.






The French hills were a bit murky though...


----------



## Jon George (19 Mar 2021)

Old jon said:


> View attachment 579235


You may have been below sea-level at the start and finish, but the graph suggests your home was raised during your ride!


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Mar 2021)

Out on the Tricross at 10.30am for a Steady ride to York Cycleworks. Mostly road but did join the Sustrans cycle path just after Stillingfleet to Naburn. Great ride with David from our village on his fancy Trek Madone. 35 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.


----------



## Cathryn (19 Mar 2021)

I cycled home from school today - my husband dropped me off with the bike and I cycled home. I stayed later than planned and as I set off, I kind of wished I had the car so I'd be home quicker. Within minutes, I was just so glad I was on the bike. 

It's only a 9 mile commute - 4 miles odd down an old disused railway line, a mile through town and then four miles or so down the back lanes to my village. I get a mix of hard-packed trail lined with bushes and trees, filled with birds and baby bunnies, interesting things to look at in town and then quiet paved lanes with views out over the downs. It's bliss, I love it. 

I bombed home tonight - 2 mins faster than I've done the route before. And now...wine


----------



## Dwn (19 Mar 2021)

Mrs dwn and I did a fairly leisurely 30 miles today. Weather was perfect; warm-ish and very little wind. Lovely to get out of the city and the views over the River Clyde to Ben Lomond and beyond were fabulous.

For a 5 mile stretch we even had smooth surfaces and very little traffic. So nice that we turned around and went back down that section rather than do my customary loop.

It’s days like this that really remind me just how much I love cycling. Can’t wait for restrictions to end and a cafe stop to become possible again.


----------



## footloose crow (19 Mar 2021)

*19 March. I must go down to the sea again...and again....and again*

I have a friend who (pre lockdown) would text me to say 'Fancy a ride...you choose where but it must be a destination and not just a circle of lanes'. I always find this a challenge because I like circles of lanes that go nowhere in particular but today, in his honour, I have a proper destination. The seaside. 






In fact, three seasides linked up in one ride. There are three north coast surfing villages all beginning with P and all with names I get muddled. First there is the well known Perranporth, then westward to Porthtowan and a little further west and the other side of a big hill, lies Portreath. I have been meaning to link them all up in one ride for months. 

Porth' means a bay or harbour and 'towan' is a beach. So is 'traeth' . Most Celtic place names are descriptive; the 'house by the beach', or the 'place under the red hill' or 'the headland'. We have a lot of places called 'headland'; anything with 'Pen' is a headland.

Today is overcast, dulling the green of spring's new growth and sucking the light out of the sky. The first cows are just returning to the meadows, kicking and bucking with excitement after a winter cooped up in an open sided barn, knee deep in faeces and old hay. Where I pass barns with cows still inside, the noise they are making expresses precisely how they feel. They want to be out. Like an unruly group of teenagers kept inside for too long, they want to stretch their legs and feel the sun and wind. Eat fresh grass. See different things. 

Some days you feel you can go fast. And some days are like today where the hills catch you by surprise and you wonder where the elasticity went from your legs. Breath in, pushed out, repeat. Try to spin and not make squares. The trees close in on the lanes, making them gloomy and dark. Yesterday's sun is just a memory and I feel winter is still lurking, skulking in the tangled woodlands and old brambles of the valley bottom where streams still run red with mine waste a hundred years after the mines closed. 






Perranporth is busy even in lockdown. There are a number of cars here that may not be Cornish owned; they don't have the WL or WK in the registration that denotes Cornwall, they are such things as Range Rovers and Jaguar I-Paces that most Cornish can't afford and the killer sign of a car from 'furrin parts', they have roof boxes. I wonder where they are staying. Local people are calling the Council 'tip line' if they detect use of holiday homes and hotels are closed along with the campsites. But here they are nonetheless.






The beach is busy with dogs chasing each other and small groups walking across the sands. The takeaways are doing a brisk trade. The scent of hot Cornish pasties sends a spurt of saliva to my mouth.

But I am made of stern stuff and cycle past.......also I don't have any money with me. Who needs money if you are too frightened of Covid to go into a shop?

Porthtowan next, a scruffy village with its mix of high end summer homes of glass and steel next to the faded 60s bungalows and some wooden shacks that have been here for years. A quick dip of the wheel in the sand and then back to face the hill. This is the worst hill for today - 250 feet of 10%. My only goal is not to stop even if I die. Well OK dying will make me stop...but short of that I won't stop. I have a super granny gear, 31 x 34 for these hills and days when I am not feeling it. This is such a day. I don't die, I don't stop, I reach the top. Quite slowly. 






And downhill all the way to Portreath, which sits between uber-posh Perranporth and shabby chic Porthtowan in terms of its status.. A village for ordinary people as well as those who can afford holiday homes. A real place, not a holiday theme park. There is an estate of 1960s terraces within yards of the beach, built when Cornwall was much cheaper and harder to reach than it is now. The beach is almost empty and the car park, owned by the village, is locked to deter visitors. It seems to be working.






And now back up that hill again but with a more reasonable gradient on this side and then along familiar lanes back home. I am glad to have finally done this circuit, with its three destinations and not just one. I have been anxious about that big hill and avoided it until now. Next time I am sure it will feel easier.

A text arrives from my friend and we plan a joint ride to St Mawes (a destination apparently) after the 29 March. It will be good to cycle in company again and to talk to someone else apart from my wife and the cat. An Audax is also booked for 10 April....I could be talking to six people by then. That will make my head spin. I will need to re-learn conversational gambits....and stop talking to myself. And go into shops to get receipts as 'proof of passage' as this is a 'Covid Audax' with no manned controls. Better take some money with me.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Mar 2021)

I managed to summon up some go and saddled up for a short one. The grey with a chill north wind wasn't helping. At least I had a small assistance on the initial southerly leg. As I turned north the open sections of road were noticeably harder and colder. Even so I was making half decent progress with views to the Hills on my right. The shelter in the lanes makes a good difference for sure. Winthill is a tough little swine but I do have the low gears to knock the smile off its slopes. At Longley Green I decided that an extension of the standard loop would work so a bit more up through Suckley for a cold descent to Knightwick. The climb past the old station helped me warm up a bit. Not much more to do then before swinging south again for the last few miles. Not a bad outing but when will this chilly weather end? 41 smiles


----------



## Donger (19 Mar 2021)

A nice little 28 miler today with my mate Simon, who had booked a day off work. It was chilly out there today, but just overcast, not wet. It was a bit breezy, but my rides with Simon are always at half the speed I do with everyone else, so barely raised a sweat. In fact, having trenched half a packet of fig rolls in our stop at Arlingham, I reckon I probably put on weight today. Always nice to have a chatty ride though.


----------



## gavgav (19 Mar 2021)

Celebrated the end of the working week, with a ride up to Dad’s. A cool and cloudy evening, but not too windy.

Set out to Betton Abbots and then varied my route to Condover, by looping through Boreton. The ford was still too deep to cycle through and so took the narrow bridge.

From Condover, I climbed to Gonsal and Stapleton, then called in on Dad for a catch up. Back out to Exfords Green and Annscroft, where a second set of traffic lights has returned, so there are sets at either end of the village.

The remainder of the journey was via Hook a Gate and Meole Village, arriving home with 15.09 miles on the clock, at 11.93mph avg.


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2021)

footloose crow said:


> I have a super granny gear, 31 x 34 for these hills


No no, not granny enough! On the road triple, I have a 30-36, on the mtb 28-36. On the mixte...I don't ride up hills on the mixte, 36-34...

Used to live in one of those harbourside houses in Portreath!


----------



## Jon George (20 Mar 2021)

Out for a bimble to Levington. Suffered a puncture at Kesgrave - no sign of thorn/nail/glass. Can only assume it was a pinch-puncture (I was on my CX with relatively low pressures), but I didn't feel any sort of 'bump' to indicate how it had possibly happened. Baffled. 

Still, Suffolk in Spring.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Mar 2021)

Steve E called me into the team (of lockdown 2) today. Just a little loop was the plan around the northerly end of the Hills and back over The Wyche. Lovely wee social one and the bonus was a better effort on the final climb. 23 smiles


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Mar 2021)

No pics today as the Peaks remained shrouded in mist for the duration. 

I fancied the summer bike what with it being the vernal equinox and all. Just followed my nose with the intention of hills. 

A tough 54 miles ensued, feat for those who know the western Peak: Blaze Hill, Lamaload, Hanging gate, Swythamly, Gun Hill and Bosley Cloud. 1400m of climbing in total, and done non-stop as the weather didn't encourage a pause. 

Now somewhat weary!


----------



## Mike_P (20 Mar 2021)

One of those outings where if it could go wrong it did although contrary to the weather forecast it was sunny. At least the puncture was pre ride, the repaired front slime inner tube almost flat again and on examination not only had the repair failed but there was slime at the joint of the valve so that inner tube found a new home in refuse wheelie bin. Took a couple of attempts to get a new inner tube on right, a 28-35 is nearly a touch on the wide side for a road bikes wheel.

Decided on bib 3/4s with a long sleeve jersey but the first attempt only got a few 100 metres before I decided that the rear mudguard would have to come off at it was not staying in place. Second attempt more successful but no sooner than I joined the westbound A59 than the Wahoo died. Pulled into a layby and activated Strava on the phone. Then via Burley Bank




to Penny Pot where it was plainly noticeable the wind was stronger than forecast as seven of the eight wind turbines at Knabbs Ridge were active. Two ebikes whizzed pass and I decided to forego any more slogging against the wind by turning to Kettlesing Head and along the east side of RAF Menwith Hill in a new PR. Intent to turn along the north side way was thwarted by a road closed sign and whilst Nidderdale looked nice ahead




I turned east, down grade largely freewheeling with tailwind until there was a thud as the sportscam hit the tarmac; another broken mount Took a good few minutes to find it, the white rubber plug on the mount was the give away of where in the verge it was lying. The tailwind then aided a procession of PRs east through and upgrade away from Hampsthwaite. 15.52 miles 922ft climbed,


----------



## theloafer (20 Mar 2021)

just an other local steady ride easing the g/f back into it...the first few miles it was not looking good she had a bit of a whinge and i could see see was not enjoying the lovely sunny day. but so glad she stuck with it ,we got to the coffee stop and all was good  . saw a beauty of a bike (Bamboo frame) . tried to call in at her fav ice parlour (Archers) but it was chocker so gave it a miss as the lady wanted to be home for the Rugby . just short of 36 miles

Morning Ride | Ride | Strava


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2021)

Out on the Scott today, just needed to ride, so loaded up with bars and drink and went. And just kept on going. A big one for me, easily passed the metric half mark, and the average speed was better, too. In fact, the first time I've achieved double-figure averages in a long time.




On the return leg, the chain decided to jump inwards off the small chainring. Sod's law said the quicklink was right in the middle of the jam...
Got it all back together, but climbing out of Clearbrook, there were some not-right-at-all once per chainset revolution noises. As soon as I could I changed off the ring, and all was well. So the chain seems to have survived untwisted. I'm thinking there's some damaged teeth on that ring, and it throws the chain if you change at just the wrong moment. Rats. Will have to look at that, but too tired today. 
Colder than it looked, fingerless gloves maybe a tad optimistic...


----------



## Jon George (20 Mar 2021)

theloafer said:


> View attachment 579555


Wow! The tilt on that saddle!


----------



## itboffin (20 Mar 2021)

78.54 mi
Distance

4:34:56
Time

17.1 mph
Avg Speed

3,606 ft
Elev Gain






Very tired now 😪


----------



## DCBassman (20 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> I'm thinking there's some damaged teeth on that ring, and it throws the chain if you change at just the wrong moment. Rats. Will have to look at that, but too tired today.


But, because like most of us, I'm a bit of an obsessive about my bike, I HAD to have at least a quick look.
Loose centre chainring bolt sticking into the chain line of the small ring. No other apparent damage. Will see if both halves are still there, and tighten them back up. If not, our local LBS is not that good and has been mainly closed since last March, and poor Rockin Bikes at Leg O'Mutton have just been broken into, so no idea yet when they'll be open. I'd like to get it from them, because a) they're an OK place, and b) I'll end up with the right bit, because they are Scott agents.


----------



## colly (20 Mar 2021)

A cold but beautiful day. I did some stuff indoors this morning and finished of some work I had and at 3pm minced out the door dressed like a clown in my usual gear for a spell on the bike. 

I have had work in for the past 3 weeks or so and I find I need to finish work in hand before I can really enjoy riding. I can stop and go off at anytime of course, that's one of the benefits of being self employed, but I have always felt had to finish before I can enjoy myself, I don't know why but I've always been like that. Business before pleasure.
Apart from a couple of very small jobs I have stepped away from work pretty much for a year and after agreeing to take on something recently I realise now how much I no long want to work. Fortunately, now, I can pick and choose, I no longer 'have' to take on jobs I would rather not.
So anyway rides this past few weeks have been curtailed and restricted to mostly local loops. So there are a number of rides listed.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63401392


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63603825


View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/63920592


And today's ride:
Sunny but cold, so gloves on and longs, shorts can wait a week or three. I was on fixed wheel because I have the wheels stripped down on my geared bike waiting for some new wheel bearings.
I went into the wind and out towards Bramhope making for the airport. Not a lot of traffic apart from near the park. Shadwell, The Dexter, and Stairfoot Lane came and went and then down past MoneBros. quarry to make the long gentle climb up through Bramhope to the Harrogate/Bradford road. Left and west into the wind and I could see right across the airport and still a stack of planes parked and waiting for things to get back to normal. 
Just before the airport (Leeds /Bradford formerly Yeadon areodrome) is what used to be the Avro aircraft factory. Built as a 'shadow factory' in 1939 it was to make Lancaster bombers for the war effort. 700 or more were built there in what was the largest factory in Europe, some 1,500,000 sq ft. employing 17,500 people. It is still fairly rural around there and Yeadon itself was home to less than 10000 people and so workers were bused in daily from all over West Yorkshire. The buildings were camouflaged by having roofs sloping down to the ground and it was covered in grass in a pattern that matched local field layouts. Pretend hedges and bushes were made from fabric and changed as the seasons changed.






It must have looked like fields from the air because it was never bombed.
The factory is still there now and it still has the sloping roof. I did some work there in a previous incarnation and inside it is huge. If I remember correctly about 10m to the eaves or truss line and another 5m to the roof. I suppose it had to be given that Lancaster bombers weren't exactly dinky.





So after passing the factory the road goes directly under the runway with a seperate tunnel for a footpath and cycle track. Which was nice.
Around the airfield then and down into Horsforth to take the climb up through Cookridge via Tinshill Road to Cooridge Tower. The highest spot in Leeds. Down then through Ireland Wood and across the ring road at Lawnswood. Otley Road in towards the centre but turning down through Meanwood and then back up through Harehills. A quick couple of laps up Easterly Road and it was back indoors to the smell tonights dinner.

27.0 miles and 1920ft or up. Fixed wheel.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/64118398


----------



## davelincs (21 Mar 2021)

Well after a busy morning , I managed to get out for a couple of hours, milder, so who went out overdressed


----------



## davelincs (21 Mar 2021)

This mornings ride, that northerly wind was colder than I expected, but I was warm enough after 8 miles into a head wind


----------



## Jon George (21 Mar 2021)

For me, Sunday's are usually a day for bimble rides. I went for ride around Ipswich this morning and it was Dodge The Jay-Walking Pedestrian. Did have to stop and take a pic of this:-


----------



## chriswoody (21 Mar 2021)

Whilst technically it is Spring, nobody has thought to tell the weather. Like pretty much every day for the last 5 months, it was 5 degrees and dull grey, a bitterly cold North Westerly wind was reducing the temperature still further. Heading out over the lanes by the Pig farm, the wind was biting and as I crossed the glider school runway, the wind sock gives testament to the wind strength. Just over a kilometre later I dived into the welcome shelter of the forest. The first kilometres are on a narrow track under the close packed trees, the vibrant green moss all around provides evidence of how little sun penetrates down here.






Further North I turn onto wider gravel roads and start to fly along, the tree tops are swaying, but down here there is little wind.






After I'd crossed through the sands of Wildech I turn off onto a forest road, I'd not traversed in a long time. Some of my favourite tracks deeper in the forest have been turned into quagmires by the forestry workers and their logging machinery, so this track would bring me around all of that. Riding through the forests here, you encounter a wide variety of terrain, from narrow muddy single track to wide gravel fire roads. This track is the latter and I'm soon flying along listening to the crunch of gravel under my tires.






After a few kilometres I reach Reberllah, from where I swing back towards home. The track here is wide and progress is swift, despite heading in a South Westerly direction it feels like the wind is at my back and the speed creeps up. 






The last kilometres in the forest are fast and fun before I pop back out onto the country roads. There are no hedges here and the country side is gently rolling, so there is no respite from the wind. The cold icy fingers find there way in and I look forward to the hot coffee waiting for me at the end. Finally after 35 kilometres I roll back into the garden and over a warm coffee I feel great for having made the effort to get out, I just wish the weather would buck up, maybe next week we may have some sun.


----------



## geocycle (21 Mar 2021)

First post vaccination ride and didn’t want to overdo it. Headed up through limestone country to Arnside and back through Silverdale with a gentle 35 miles and 600m of climbing. Stopped to admire the limestone outcrops and forested pavements. It’s easy to forget that iconic places like Malham would be covered in scrub woodland if it wasn’t for grazing. Here it’s mosses and mixed woodland. Got to Arnside to find the bakery shut but enjoyed a flask and a banana on the pier. Terrified and amused an elderly lady with my impressive banana guard!


----------



## Old jon (21 Mar 2021)

A couple of rides,

20th March 2021
A ride down the riverbank and back on the Bob Jackson. The intention was to go a lot further, but I realised I had forgotten my wallet. And we all know that if things can go wrong they most certainly will.

And in this case did. The chainwheel gearchange had been less than good, so I thought to have a bit of a fettle. The result was a frayed cable end, but a shift that worked a lot better. I now have to replace the cable and cross my fingers.

21st March 2021 
Sunshine, same bike as yesterday, same start of the route but no fettling today thank you. And I remembered my wallet. Downstream to Woodlesford after yet more making sure the chain is moving where the shifter tells it. This, I think, is part of NCN 67. A busy part even at nine o’ clock on a March Sunday morning. Things became quieter the nearer to Fishponds Lock I rode, and then busy happened again.



No problem, time to ride on the road. Such as they are, the hills start about now. Up into Swillington and more of the same to leave. Hook Moor wind farm comes into view just before Garforth, I can freewheel down to the roundabout. The third exit is the A63, most of Garforth is north of this. I still have to ride up Garforth Cliff though, and it did feel pretty steep this morning.

Then things are level. Through Peckfield Bar, this place must have been important once, it’s a collection of farm buildings and a roundabout now. Sells seeds and stuff. Another mile or so down the road, another roundabout and turn left to pedal through Micklefield. A cyclist passed me, close to the railway bridge. He, and I, had to stop at some roadworks lights a bit further on. A bit of a chat, he was riding a Pinarello and I might have spelt that right. Just checked and I did. Anyway, what a fugly bike that is. Not seen one close before, no need to see one again.

Carry on to the B1217 and turn right, and turn left when the gates of Lotherton Hall are reached. Over the bump to Aberford and from there a few more lumps to reach Barwick. Scholes is next, Sunday somnolent, and the A64 was similar. Turn off that and remind myself that in a few weeks I will have to find a different way home from here. Not a problem today though.

Red Hall Lane to the Wetherby Road, but not going there now. Turn to Leeds and back down the big hill to the edge of the centre. Crown Point Bridge takes me south of the river, leaving a dodge in and out of Hunslet before reaching home. A very enjoyable thirty three miles pasted a grin on my face when saw my front door. And 1500 feet going up was pretty fair too.

Garthing doodles












Managed to stay above water today.


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Mar 2021)

A beautiful day in North Yorkshire so I met up with Martin from the next village for another ride into York for a coffee. On Fridays almost identical ride I had a chat with a gentleman riding a Dawes Galaxy, he was the rector at Healaugh Church and he suggested that next time we were passing we should ride up to the church, sit on the bench and take in the views so that is what we did on our way out of York. Definitely worth a stop off if you are passing. 34.28 miles with an average of 14.1 mph.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Mar 2021)

Sorry no photos  
1st metric century of the year today , legs ached from when i got up due to DIY the day before but once warmed up felt pretty good today so me and my usual ride partner tried to keep the pace good.He had some carbon mid section wheels so was testign them out and hes 7 years younger ( the right side of 50 ) so very strong .
Went to Birches Valley in Cannock for the cafe stop after 37 miles after a big lump up around Brocton and the german cemetary then a flattish run back which saw my legs struggling at the last 5 or so miles on hills


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Mar 2021)

27 fabulous undulating miles on the tandem with the lovely Mrs T, now fully recovered post covid jab on Friday.

Even overtook someone _up a hill_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Quick 15 mile utility ride this evening. Been pondering what 'utility' actually means?
> 'Useful'?... if so, definitely! Spring has most certainly sprung, what a beautiful end to the day.
> View attachment 579130
> 
> ...



Nice!!
We have a long weekend (self-catering) booked in Chester, towards the end of April..... if guide-lines stay the same........
Staying in the 'Tin Chapel'


----------



## cyberknight (21 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> No no, not granny enough! On the road triple, I have a 30-36, on the mtb 28-36. On the mixte...I don't ride up hills on the mixte, 36-34...
> 
> Used to live in one of those harbourside houses in Portreath!


granny gear ? normal hiily route i might drop to 50x 26 or omfg my legs are falling off 34x28


----------



## Donger (21 Mar 2021)

Got a very enjoyable 30 miler in today, including the first big hill of the year. When I really needed it, I just couldn't get into the granny ring, and after a couple of hundred yards too many in the middle ring, I just had to pull to one side and dismount to change gear manually. By then I was regretting not having a helmet liner on, as the sweat was pouring into both eyes and blinding me. I think having to stay local due to this pandemic is definitely setting me back a few years, fitness wise. Still, I did make it to the top of Horsepools Hill and up beyond to Stockend near the top of Haresfield Beacon. It was a little hazy, but there were far-reaching views across the Severn Vale to reward me for the effort:








Next came a thrilling descent down towards Whiteshill, hanging a right for Randwick and descending through the woods for a mile or so. Eventually I had to pull over by Randwick Church as I was braking as hard as I possibly could and still doing 7mph.




My hands were hurting! Here is the view of the steep road I'd come down:




In all the club rides I've ever done, I think my one and only ever climb up past Randwick Church was the closest I've ever come to falling over sideways as the pedals refused to make one more turn. Somehow I made it back then, but I'm certain I will never be able to repeat that.




After descending through Paganhill and Cashes Green, I made my way over to Godsell's Farm, Leonard Stanley and went to investigate something I'd heard rumours about. Turns out the rumours were true. There really is a CHEESE VENDING MACHINE there!! Oh my goodness. Now, I have to admit to being a total cheesoholic, and a particular admirer of Godsell's cheeses, which find their way onto menus in all the top eateries around here (as well as being sold in the Gloucester Services on the M5). Not only that, but the machine also sells a variety of different sticky puddings!




This may be the greatest single invention since sliced bread .... or it may turn out to be my nemesis. Losing weight so I can get up those hills is going to be just a tad more difficult now. I must abstain. I must abstain. I must abstain.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mike_P (21 Mar 2021)

Very old but fail proof (to date) Sportscam mount fitted to the Defy along with a nut and bolt holding the bridge to the mudguard to stop the former from sliding. All okay then; full length bibs today plus a top baselayer and the Wahoo also charged up so it managed to get pass where it died yesterday late this morning 




Then turned north




through Killinghall and pass Ripley where mister flappy jacket thankfully turned into but it was obviously not all was well and stopping just before Scarah Bank I realised I had not fully tightened the bolts into the seat stay. Appropriate attention given but on the climb of the bank the need for some tweaking was evident and I stopped in a layby beyond the top to undertake that. All was quite thereafter




until on the long westbound drag of the route of NCN688 “Way of the Roses” there was suddenly a loud rubbing noise. Belatedly braked and discovered the bolt into the nearside seat stay was missing; back tracked to no avail as it was most likely buried in the verge. Continued west and then south around Brimham Rocks where I noticed the car park was almost full and hopefully some National Trust staff about.
Indeed there was and a length of twine acquired in an attempt to resolve the matter. It did not work and the decent south eastwards in a PR was accompanied by a sound akin to a poorly ebike along with chattering teeth; the sun had vanished and it was
Snag came thereafter with Spring House Wood Climb. Two cars were coming the other way which forced me to the side of the road on the approach bridge out of the racing line and the rubbing mudguard acting like a partially stuck on brake detracted further from forward motion on the climb so I resorted to shanks’s pony for the upper steeper part.

Through Bunt Yates and down Bedlam Bank to Ripley and the outbound route largely reversed until the final plateau before the last climb. Decided that wheeling the bike along a path upwards by 27ft for c.110m was more favourable than c 710m with 40ft climbing with that rubbing mudguard. With that deducted 21.69 miles with 1663ft climbed with a very noisy max speed of 31.8mph.


----------



## gavgav (21 Mar 2021)

An afternoon ride with @Rickshaw Phil in lovely Spring sunshine. I dispensed with a fleece, for the first time this year  and the sun actually felt warm!

We set off through Betton Abbots, turning down the lanes to Berrington and Cross Houses, where we briefly joined the very busy A458, before the descent down to Atcham. From there we headed to Berwick Wharf and Upton Magna, before climbing up East Haughmond hill, where we paused for photo’s and me to take a layer off, as I was too warm. Oh I’ve missed that warmer feeling in the air.

The Wrekin in the distance





We then descended again, before climbing up Ebury Hill and then descending to Astley. From there it was lanes to Hadnall, crossing the A49 and along Plex Lane, after which I joined some new territory for me, towards Pimhill, Bomere Heath and Merrington. Some beautiful views overlooking Bomere Heath and on to the Shropshire hills are visible along here, but we had to don the extra layer again, as that northerly wind had gone colder










Looking back at Pimhill.





The section to Merrington and Old Woods was really pleasant cycling country and despite wondering if I had indeed ridden along here before, Strava confirms I haven’t and it’s always good to explore new lanes.

I was back on familiar ground at Yeaton, where I took us the hillier way towards Little Ness and then Forton, Montford Bridge and the hard climb up, then descent down to Bicton. We turned up Calcott lane, then through the suburbs of Gains Park and Copthorne, before climbing to Nobold, where we ignored the road closed sign and found the roadworks appeared to have finished anyway, with the sign having gone from the other end.

The final section was through Meole village and we parted ways at the island, for our remaining short journeys home.

31.58 miles at 11.5 mph avg.


----------



## iancity (21 Mar 2021)

Poor effort today, just wasn't feeling it, despite the nice weather. Probably the wrong thread for it, and might put a post somewhere else, but since wor lass left me (a year ago now) I seem to struggle for motivation. Always ride by myself, much prefer solo rides so when she left I thought, fine I'll get out on the bike ALOT more, but its been a LOT LESS and despite having much more time to myself I cant work out why - I think I liked coming back to the questions, how was it, how far did you get, did you enjoy it etc, and now I just come back to an empty house ... cant believe my motivation for riding was coming back to questions about it but to be brutally honest, I now have more time in my life than ever before to ride a bike and I'm out 1/5th of the time I normally am!! Anyway, don't want to hijack the thread 

Robin of Pegswood ( a statue of a miner firing his 'arrow' towards the Government in London)


----------



## iancity (21 Mar 2021)

Mike_P said:


> One of those outings where if it could go wrong it did although contrary to the weather forecast it was sunny. At least the puncture was pre ride, the repaired front slime inner tube almost flat again and on examination not only had the repair failed but there was slime at the joint of the valve so that inner tube found a new home in refuse wheelie bin. Took a couple of attempts to get a new inner tube on right, a 28-35 is nearly a touch on the wide side for a road bikes wheel.
> 
> Decided on bib 3/4s with a long sleeve jersey but the first attempt only got a few 100 metres before I decided that the rear mudguard would have to come off at it was not staying in place. Second attempt more successful but no sooner than I joined the westbound A59 than the Wahoo died. Pulled into a layby and activated Strava on the phone. Then via Burley Bank
> View attachment 579546
> ...


When the cycling Gods are against you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathryn (21 Mar 2021)

Lovely little cafe ride today with my boy. 8 miles down to our favourite cafe, which closed at 4pm according to the internet. Imagine my son's horror when we got there and it was closed. No panini? There was another cyclist gentleman outside pondering what to do next. Lucky my other favourite cafe is just a mile or so away. I called them to check they were open, gave directions to the other chap and off we set. Hurrah...Honey Street was open. My son got his panini, I got an incredible billionaire's shortbread. Then we slogged our heavy bellies up the giant hill home.

I LOVE cycling with my boy. Makes me so happy.


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Mar 2021)

A lovely sunny day to be out and after a chat with a neighbour out walking his dog I set off into Whixall turning at the crossroads at Hollinswood to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank, Alkington down the first lane to Tilstock turning back to Whixall then the opposite direction at the crossroads to Coton, Coton Wood, through the woods to Steel Heath and onto the Whitchurch road. Passed the pub at Coton and took the second turn back into Whixall, Waterloo, Edstaston, Paddolgreen,Ryebank, Horton and back home. There were more people out on bikes, horses and walking dogs than cars today. 27.3 miles in the spring sunshine.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Mar 2021)

cyberknight said:


> granny gear ? normal hiily route i might drop to 50x 26 or omfg my legs are falling off 34x28


"normal hiily route", there's the thing: down here, there are almost no flat routes!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2021)

I was in Stuttgart visiting Beautiful Wife and Daughter, and the Three Brothers, two of whom are now bigger than me with the third coming along.

As usual, Beautiful Daughter decided this was a time for a bike tour to the playground, and thence to the forest, where we continued the construction of the Tipi.

Beautiful Daughter as Chief Engineer in charge of Project Tipi.






Tinybug was a bit tired afterwards, but this is why we have Xtracycles, for the uphill bits:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Mar 2021)

Three rides to report on:
*Saturday morning:* My brother wanted a bit of a ride so I wasn't going to quibble. He was only looking to do about 12 miles so I offered a route over Lyth Hill and looping round through Annscroft, Exford's Green, Stapleton, Ryton, Berriewood and Condover before returning the flattest way along the main road.

Lyth Hill was as busy as ever with both the top and bottom car parks mostly full. I wonder if it'll stay as popular when lockdown does end? Having got through Annscroft and round to Exford's Green I thought I'd vary the route slightly by taking a right and a left onto some quieter lanes. A passing comment from a horse rider about how much traffic there was today suggested otherwise and we did have to stop a few times to let vehicles by.

After Stapleton we enjoyed having the lane through Gonsal to ourselves pretty much then at Ryton I realised that I'd understimated the distance a bit (something I've got a bit of a reputation for ) so Doug opted to cut out the bit to Berriewood and head directly for Condover. We were finishing into a headwind which was causing Doug to struggle a little bit. He did want to experiment with riding in my slipstream but it didn't make a lot of difference.

13.3 miles at 11.7 mph average.






Enjoying the view from the top of Lyth Hill.

*Saturday afternoon:* Yes, I'm a naughty boy, taking two rides in a day. I'd enjoyed the trip with Doug but still had a hankering to get more miles under my belt so headed out again after lunch to do my regular Condover - Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage - Berrington - Condover route. The knockabout bike was already out so I used that again.

Taking the main road to Condover I had the wind at my back and enjoyed a fairly quick run through there and onwards to Ryton and Longnor. The flood on the way to Longnor has gone since last time but some signs warning about it have appeared. I had expected that I'd see a few other riders on the lane to Frodesley and Acton Burnell as this is quite a popular cycling route but today there was just the one and there weren't very many people out walking either. All watching the rugby perhaps? (the Scotland - Italy match was under way).

Having passed through Cound Moor and Harnage there were more people walking in Cound and the flag of the day was the St. Patrick's Cross. I headed towards the A458 as usual but having a headwind didn't entice me to stay on it into Cross Houses, so it was the lane into Berrington this time. The wind helped a bit on the way back to Condover but like the earlier ride I had to slog against it back to the main road and home.

23.8 miles at 13.9 mph average.





A great display of daffs at Cound.

*Sunday: * A ride in the company of @gavgav, which he has already written up a few posts ago. Setting out on my Raleigh I had a bit of a moment on the way to our meeting point when a motorist did a rather risky overtake into a pinch point. He almost hit the kerb and I was unimpressed at having someone swerve across directly in front of me. It did him no good as he got held up at the next lights anyway.

The rest of the ride was much better though with sunshine and just warm enough that I braved short sleeves for the first ride this year. The route was a loop anti-clockwise around the north of Shrewsbury, as Gav has already described, and gave enough quiet lanes for us to be able to chat.

Near Merrington the wind got a bit colder than early on so a fleece was wanted. It seems that the road here and through Old Woods is new territory for Gav - Having been to nearby Yeaton with Gav previously I wasn't sure if we'd been that way as well.

Getting back into town it was nice that the roads weren't very busy and the detour through Nobold made for a change as it's prettier than the Reabrook estate. We'll have to enjoy this while it lasts as the area is all due to be built up over the next few years.

34.8 miles by the time I got home at 11.9 mph average.





Spring lambs on Haughmond Hill.





Catching up with Gav at the top of the same climb.


----------



## Jon George (22 Mar 2021)

My winter re-build on Pasty #1 The Carbon Suffolk Hill-Climber progressed towards near-completion today with the arrival of a new light-weight 'gold' chain. Given that my wife returned home from the hospital just as I finished installing it with the great news that the scare of a return of a serious illness was just that - a scare - I decided to celebrate with a stress-relieving 6 mile ride. After I'd got the indexing locked in, I went as hard as I could, for as long as I could. Kept up with some traffic that was probably doing in excess of 30mph. (Tailwind helped!)
Stress dissipated! 
And the first sign of warmer weather - my legs were out!


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Mar 2021)

Out into the headwind on today's Monday ride- followed NCR10 for 19 miles and had the best tailwind assisted ride home yet in the Spring sunshine.

Just looked on Cyclemeter and I've managed 16mph average for the first time this year so feeling very proud, and that brings me to 1523 miles since the first lockdown on 23.3.20 when I was 14st10lbs... aiming to keep up the regime to get below 12 stone by the end of April- five pounds to go- haven't been that weight since I was 18!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> ...aiming to keep up the regime to get below 12 stone by the end of April- five pounds to go- haven't been that weight since I was 18!


That's excellent. Can I ask how tall you are?

I am working my way down the weight scale too, but I've got another 2 stones to lose to reach my target weight which puts me in the centre of the BMI healthy bracket for my age and height. Slowly but surely...


----------



## footloose crow (22 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> "normal hiily route", there's the thing: down here, there are almost no flat routes!


Sadly true, 30 miles is always 3000 feet of uphill in Cornwall and Devon. Up, down, up, down. However, there are plenty of CC cyclists who eat hills for breakfast and don't need granny gears. I am older and missing 30% of my lungs, so I do!


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Mar 2021)

A beautiful afternoon so out on the mountain bikes with David from our village. Fabulous ride, a lot less muddy than our previous outing. 17.7 fun filled miles.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2021)

Photo from yesterday


----------



## Mike_P (22 Mar 2021)

A week off work (at home) and Monday  Slightly fooled as I headed with bib 3/4s and a long sleeve jersey and quickly returned home for a top baselayer as the westerly wind was  The Defys mudguards had been fixed, with the use of some threadlock, and to play safe a bag of spare fittings put in the saddlebag. North to Ripley again, this time I got well caught by a set of TTLs that to date I have good luck with. Then continued along the A61 puzzling what the 100m separated chalked markings were on the carriageway for at least 3.1km – an increasing count of the distance prefixed by CH  Turned east through Bishop Monkton




with a couple of PRs either side of the village probably due to the wind and along a lower elevation routing of NCN688 “Way of the Roses” with flood depth indicator markings alongside the road. Reaching Roecliffe a bench was purloined for a protein bar snack and sportscam battery change.




On leaving a noticeable rattle arose and just as I was tackling a climb I realised I had not refitted the rubber plug on the sportcam mount. My thoughts of "_I’ll sort it out at top"_ were overridden by the sportcam once again hitting the tarmac so I stopped, right foot on the ground and then found myself lying on the road on my left side; possibly a strange camber on the road but whatever CoG went the wrong way. Bike unharmed but my left leg grazed on the only bit that was exposed.
Under the A1(M) and south on the A168 with another PR but this time plainly not wind assisted to then turn west to battle into it over the A1(M) to Arkendale




and Ferrensby where the overgrown surroundings of the duck pond had been tided up and a further snack of a Nakd bar. Pondered whether to follow the relatively narrow twisty A6055 from there to Knaresborough but a number of very large HGVs trundled along it so instead towards Farnham and then south to Knaresborough which resulted in an immediate jump in speed with the headwind now a crosswind that was greatly buffeted by roadside shrubbery.
On the climb away from Knaresborough the _"do I use the carriageway or the even steeper cycleway"_ question was resolved by the latter being occupied by dog walkers.
Bilton Lane encouragingly featured at least three signs warning of ice – the bridleway section was relatively windless unlike the subsequent suburban section. 29.36 miles, 1457ft climbed, 13.7 mph avg.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Mar 2021)

Mix of road and tracks this afternoon, 16 miles. Not sure the NW had its fair sunshine quota today, but fine riding weather all the same. Pic is somewhere near the Airbus complex in Broughton, but the other side of the River Dee.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Mar 2021)

Late start today so an easy flat route seemed a good idea. So off around the usual White Rabbit run with newly arrived Chiffchaffs making themselves known. At Strensham I headed straight on for Defford to take in the little loop at Besford. Then across at Deerfold Wood to turn for Stonehall Common and the run back over the River at Upton. Fairly brisk one today. 47 smiles


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That's excellent. Can I ask how tall you are?
> 
> I am working my way down the weight scale too, but I've got another 2 stones to lose to reach my target weight which puts me in the centre of the BMI healthy bracket for my age and height. Slowly but surely...


I'm 5'11", I think I should be 11st 8 for a BMI of 22... currently 24.3 but finding it more difficult now. Daily 10000 steps and bike rides twice a week really helps- I've averaged 12000 steps a day including the bike rides since last March- the lighter nights help.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm 5'11", I think I should be 11st 8 for a BMI of 22... currently 24.3 but finding it more difficult now. Daily 10000 steps and bike rides twice a week really helps- I've averaged 12000 steps a day including the bike rides since last March- the lighter nights help.


I'm 5' 11" too and aiming for the same weight (although I'd like to get to 11st exactly). I'm currently 13 st. Lots of bike rides (IRL and Zwift), runs and walks happening plus I count every calorie of what I eat. I've not done bad though - 5 years ago I was 21 stones!

Good luck and keep at it!


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Mar 2021)

Not as sunny as yesterday but still almost warm so one less layer after being too hot yesterday. The usual wait for the school traffic to clear and set off to Horton, down to Loppington taking the long way round to Nonely, Myddle up the hill then turning down Lower Road to Merrington and Old Woods. The lane into Old Woods is down hill but had to stop while the bin lorry and a tractor squeezed past each other, turned off to Eyton, into Baschurch past the schools and onto Stanwardine, Bagley, Lee and into Ellesmere. Round the one way street and up Swan Hill catching up with another bin lorry. Stayed behind the lorry as there’s only a couple of houses up here and I didn’t want it behind me trying to get past. Unfortunately it met a lorry coming the opposite way, with no room for them to pass the poor lorry driver had to reverse almost a mile down a narrow, twisty country lane, this was all going surprisingly well until a van appeared behind the lorry and also had to reverse! Eventually they got to a junction and everyone got sorted and I carried on down Stocks Lane to Welshampton. Even the mud here has dried up at last. Took the turning by the church to Lyneal, Northwood and home. 36 miles and the first ride in months when I haven’t been through any floods.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2021)

Jon George said:


> Wow! The tilt on that saddle!



It's not really as bad as it looks! The sloping top tube makes it look worse, but it is mainly the angle of the bike. Look at it levelled out...






The saddle does have a tilt but not much more than I have on mine...


----------



## davelincs (23 Mar 2021)

Monday’s ride, I was out later still pretty cool though


----------



## galaxy (23 Mar 2021)

Not many ride reports from me of late, mainly as I have`nt been out much lateley. Too many family commitments and busy at work. So a early finnish yesterday gave me time to dust of the Galaxy, pump up the tyres and get out for a hour. Tweleve miles to forget about life and enjoy ,yself and have some quality time with the Mrs. The bike is a great leveler when life is busy. Can`t wait for the next escape ride, however small it may be.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2021)

Got the day off today so I went for an early morning ride.
Took the Dave Lloyd as been itching to get out on it . 
Headed out of town through Mears Ashby , Wilby up and over cut throat lane and across Hardwater turning towards Grendon and then Easton Maudit and Bozeat then decision time left or right took left towards Poddington and went up to Santa Pod just to see what was happening no testing today so headed home.


----------



## Old jon (23 Mar 2021)

An early for me start today. Sleep was a bit elusive, so left the bed and slowly began the cycling morning. Proper awake by the time I pedalled the Spa away into the grey and breezy day.

Meandered through Holbeck, finally recalled the route I intended to ride, so along Great Wilson Street to Crown Point Road and across the river. I was aiming for Slaid Hill, the most direct route involves a steep climb from the Ring Road. I don’t mind the climb, rather enjoy it really, but the road is not wide and quite busy. So today I thought to ride past Potternewton Park on the way to Harrogate Road, and then to Slaid Hill. It was interesting.

And then Wike Ridge Lane along all the name changes, and ups and downs, to the A659 at the other side of East Keswick. Which was quiet and did not feel quite as steep as usual. I had a tailwind! Travel vaguely east to the edge of Collingham, the school had some sort of cycling thing happening, or maybe it was starting time, I dunno. Turn left here to go to Linton.



There was a temptation here to turn onto Northgate Lane and maybe ride to Sicklinghall. I resisted it. Into Wetherby and out again heading for Wattle Syke and its roundabouts. West Woods Road, all the way to Bramham is next, and turn right to head to Thorner. Then comes a choice, bear left to Wothersome and its dip or right onto Thorner Lane leading to Milner Lane? Wothersome, ‘cos I don’t quite know why.

Out of Thorner up Sandhills to Skeltons Lane and a long holdup at the roadworks there. No rush for me of course. Though I did sort of rush down Boot Hill, for no change at all. From the clock at Oakwood, downhill again, and back across the river on the same bridge I used earlier. Then to home and the grin. The shower was going to be welcome indeed, it was a bit cool out there. An almost predictable thirty three miles, the up stuff added to more than 2000 feet. Happy with that.

This way, that way, up there as well . . .


----------



## GetFatty (23 Mar 2021)

So went outside on a bike for the first time in a while. I've decided the smart trainer isn't really for me but I may try it next winter as a keep fit rather than get fit option.

Anyway out at the crack of dawn for a spin up to Biggin Hill. The ride out was ok, hard work and chilly but quite enjoyable. On the route back though it's obvious that the school run is back in place and isn't helped by some major roadworks on the South Circular.

An average of 13.8mph was well below my required 15mph but give it a few days and I'm sure I'll be back to normal.

Edit: here’s a picture of a Spitfire (or a Hurricane)


----------



## Jon George (23 Mar 2021)

After yesterday's great health news about my wife, I awoke today feeling like I could take on the world. So I did. I went and claimed another point in the monthly 50k challenge. One of the best rides I've done in some time.
I met this chap ...
(I had a word with him about his flag.)


----------



## Mike_P (23 Mar 2021)

Cloudy morning so long everything on including a gillet and headed east taking a wrong turn in Bilton and consequently acquiring a surprise PR as I sought a way back to the place names Lane. Took a route through the north of Knaresborough and then the A59 over the A1(M); a junction undergoing improvements and the adjacent slip down to what often seems to be a huge cycleway, otherwise known as the A168, was closed occupied by large construction vehicles. The wind was a south westerly meaning most of the ride was subject to cross winds.




Turned south to Cattal for a Perkier bar snack




For once the lights on the bridge over the River Nidd were on green but I got caught by a set of TTLs in Tockwith but not a set at the other end of the village and across Marston Moor in a new PR to Long Marston before reaching the 3rd letter AtoZ place of Ru*f*forth. A nameboard on a brick plinth seemed a good place to prop the bike against but no buildings followed, then a dummy gate mounted nameboard amongst surroundings of fields and finally the standard 30mph village entrance signs.




South out of the village on an unsigned road I eventually came to a completely unsigned T junction and the OS maps downloaded on the phone failed to work at an appropriate scale. Then remembered although I had not been using it I had plotted a route onto the Wahoo. Right it said, which I followed it to another unmarked junction where it said left and then right at another junction where there was actually a signpost. At Healaugh




a road closed sign appeared which I ignored, further on there was another but the arrangement of the cones with a wide non vehicular width gap to one side implied access was possible and indeed the road was only closed for half its width. Quickly thereafter came Wi*g*hill where the rear of the signboard structure had a wide shelf suitable as a bench for snacking on a protein bar.




A set of TTLs held me up in the village whilst three cyclists came the other way. Then pass Thorp Arch and Walton to yet another set of TTLs, I let the queuing motorised traffic go first and then set off. A workman shouted at me it would be okay to cycle through the coned off section which I did as traffic started coming the other way. Along the Wetherby bypass and turning into Kirk Deighton the sun appeared and the gillet was taken off. It stayed sunny through North Deighton and Little Ribston but then disappeared. I stopped for another snack, a baked oat bar, as the next section was a bit of a battle; south west into the wind on the climb of the A658 to Birkham Wood before heading down to Calcutt. Then a couple of climbs after which the Wahoo squealed its delight as I picked up again the plotted route crossing Harrogates Stray on Oatlands Drive. North Yorkshire County Council have dropped a proposal to improving the cycle lanes on it, which are substandard in width, due to the opposition to making the road one way for all other traffic.




46.35 miles with 1929ft climbed, avg 13.9mph.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2021)

Jon George said:


> After yesterday's great health news about my wife, I awoke today feeling like I could take on the world. So I did. I went and claimed another point in the monthly 50k challenge. One of the best rides I've done in some time.
> I met this chap ...
> (I had a word with him about his flag.)
> 
> View attachment 580071


Met the same chap last year when he was having bike problems. Asked if he needed a hand, but didn't get a reply so left him to it and carried on with my ride.


----------



## davelincs (24 Mar 2021)

I did manage to get out in the afternoon, a bit later than planned




still nice to get out though


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2021)

Went shopping for essential food supplies for this week...






Just a gentle trundle across the village and back. On the way I noticed the old fire station/weighing house around the corner from my apartment wasn't infested with cars...


----------



## GetFatty (24 Mar 2021)

Same route as yesterday although the traffic on the way back is causing issues. Bizarrely I may cycle into London tomorrow as the route in at 5.30 am should be quiet and the ride back will be against the flow of traffic.

Different plane today


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (24 Mar 2021)

Time for another wild daff outing. This time Mrs 26 signed up. It was a bit of a draggy headwind on the way out so we tucked in behind the hedges. The Star of Bethlehem blooms were in fine form at Bromsberrow as we began our route accompanied by wild daffs. Good displays were admired on the way to St Mary's at Kempley where we paused in the churchyard. A mile or so on we stopped at St Edward the Confessor's for a picnic in the churchyard. Then we took the lovely run through the woods and the ford admiring wild daffs everywhere. Around by Oxenhall we stopped at Gwen and Vera's. Then on for some off road through the woods at Shaw Common. More daff filled woods took us to Dymock and by the orchard filled with daffs. There were more to be seen as we crossed the motorway at Ryton. Mrs 26 opted to go by Hollybush on the way back. We are all wild daffodilled out now. 51 smiles


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Mar 2021)

I didn't want to waste such a pleasant day sat at my desk for all of it, so I resolved fairly early this morning to get my work done that bit earlier than normal and get out on my bike. I got out at 4 and did a lap of the Letchworth Garden City Greenway before dinner, which is only 13 miles or so, mainly gravel or earth tracks. Loads of feisty dogs were out and off their leads in some parts, so that added an extra frisson! Some nice blossom on the trees already.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Mar 2021)

An early afternoon dental appointment meant a short morning ride in overcast conditions with a sunny spells and a noticeable westerly. Took a back street route with steep bits and false flats to the top of Ripon Road hill and then across to the Pine Woods where faded graphics of King Mathieu persist on the road surface. More concerning was a road closure sign and then one saying no access to Otley Road, so diverted onto the path through the woods, often at walking pace.




Across Otley Road and a new PR beyond then looped back with a nasty headwind in part to join onto Otley Road into Beckwithshaw where there was another road closure. Enquired if I get through and was told yes but I would need to use the pavement; that transpired to be only partially necessary but at the southern end of the village the road and lane towards Little Armscliffe were well occupied by road maintenance vehicles. The original plan to battle the headwind for a quick run back along Penny Pot was scrapped and instead I turned onto Shaw Lane; there is a lengthy false flat beyond what initially looks to be the summit.




Paused at the top just in time to watch a light aircraft land in a field; one way to avoid the road works! A procession of PRs wind assisted east along Brackenwaite Lane. The climb through Burn Bridge followed then headed east across the Leeds Road to follow a signed route except I missed a sign set high up behind a tree from any distance and turned left instead of right. Only realised my error when I found no road across the Stray.




Route corrected and a signalled cycle crossing, the power; with one press of the button the motorised world stops – er, no, eventually…..




Then picked up the tail end of yesterdays route. 15.47 miles with 1332 ft climbed.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Mar 2021)

Tough one today, what was I thinking?





Only half the miles of the previous ride, but still 2/3rds of the climbing - 82ft/mile, it seemed like even more!
Please that the average stayed above 9, for a great deal of the ride it was 7-something.
Totally knackered! Granny gear got severe workout...


----------



## gavgav (24 Mar 2021)

After working from home and staring out at the lovely sunshine, the day finally finished and so I got out for a ride in the nice early evening weather. It had remained sunny, but that wind is still cold and I could really have done with another layer back on again.

Took the normal route to Dad’s, via Meole, Hook a Gate, Annscroft (where the one set of traffic lights have been removed, despite the roadworks still being there and blocking one lane completelyand Exfords Green. Traffic was quite busy, but all well behaved.

Had a chat to dad for half an hour and then set back out into the cool dusk light, heading home via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots. Less traffic now, but most of them were driving like complete morons down the lanes

14.87 miles at 12.2mph avg and the most cyclists I’ve seen for a long while, which was good to see.


----------



## davelincs (25 Mar 2021)

Wednesdays ride, out a bit later due to a works online team meeting, what a waste of time


----------



## davelincs (25 Mar 2021)

Thursdays ride, one of the many bosses I have was going to call me at 1:00 o’clock so i had a shorter ride , I’m still waiting for him to ring , 
I could have stayed out longer





I will not tell you what I have been calling him😀


----------



## Old jon (25 Mar 2021)

A half bright start to the day, sunshine and blue sky at one side of the house, the windows looking the other way were grey. A bit of saddle maintenance first, the Brooks on the Jacko had a bit of slack in the leather so for the second time in the six years of its life I screwed the tension up by half a turn. Took me longer to find the spanner than do the job.

Away at last for a mooch around Holbeck to the Leeds and Liverpool Canal, well the towpath that is. And I have forgotten the name of the lock after Office Lock. Another cyclist was pushing a bike up the rise there, I was told ‘A flat!’, and when I asked if we should fix it, ‘Ah, I’m nearly there now.’ On I pedalled. Viaduct Road, then up to Headingley, more up to Lawnswood and the right turn to pass Adel church and then across the dam.

Up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park and for a change do not descend Kings Road, carry straight on and judder and shudder down Black Hill Road instead. Not the most fun part of the ride today, and it will not be part of a ride for some time to come, I think. At the bottom, turn left onto the A659 and ride through the long drawn out village that is Arthington.



Pool next, and Main Street is still no through road, so resorted to pavement again. Cross the Wharfe here ‘cos I wanted to ride up to Farnley. And enjoy that whizzy drop into Otley for a banana break in the riverside park. Leeds Road again for my escape, might just try the old Chevin later in the year. I had intended to turn right in Bramhope, but forgot. But there is another right turn further on, and I remembered. A left at the crossroads onto Breary Lane. This has a few name changes on the way to Cookridge and its tower. And, almost anywhere in Leeds is downhill from here.

Which reminded me, I haven’t ridden the fixed since New Year’s Day. Must do better. For today though, down to Headingley and then Kirkstall. Use the road into town centre for a change, and after a bit through Hunslet, there is home. Thirty three miles yet again, 1972 feet of ascent and a smile for a most enjoyable morning.

Still happily amazed at this stuff,


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2021)

Old jon said:


> . A bit of saddle maintenance first, the Brooks on the Jacko had a bit of slack in the leather so for the second time in the six years of its life I screwed the tension up by half a turn. *Took me longer to find the spanner than do the job.*



I use my Brooks spanner as a keyring, rather like some people use a bottle opener: partly so I always know where it is, and also in the misguided belief it makes me seem interesting and different.


----------



## ianbarton (25 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Went one better than this one. Went out for a ride Tuesday night, after about 20 miles, middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground. Had to phone a neighbour and an ambulance. Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


Ouch! I hope the pain eases off and you can get back on the bike in due course.


----------



## ianbarton (25 Mar 2021)

Yesterday's ride.
The weather forecast for the rest of the week isn't too good, so I decided to go out on the bike, despite my right knee clicking and in some pain.

I set off for Wrenbury, not having decided on my exact route to Whitchurch. It was a sunny day with a slight breeze. After the usual bone rattling ride via Rookery Lane potholes I ended up at the cross roads over the A49 at Aston. Cycling through Wrenbury I turned left after crossing the canal and began the slightly uphill ride to Norbury Common. Turning left I made my way over the canal towards Marbury. I had thought about cycling through the village and making my way via Mile Bank road to Whitchurch.

At the last moment, I decided to climb up the steep hill towards Wirswall. It had been a while since I had climbed the steep hill to the picnic bench and I wondered if I was up to the ascent, which has a short section of 12% shortly before reaching the picnic table. My knee was feeling OK as I began the climb. There is a short steep section around 5% as you pass the farm buildings and then some shorter sections of 8% with a final section of about 12% just before the final left-hand bend where it eases off to the picnic bench.

I stopped by the picnic bench and took a couple of photos of the views over the Cheshire plain. A final much easier uphill section is followed by the descent past the gold course into Whitchurch. I stopped at Sainsbury's to get some snacks before setting off through Whitchurch to Edgely. A few more ups and downs to Ash and then another gentle descent towards Ightfield, where I turned off towards Millenheath. Meandering through Willaston I reached the final descent towards the lake at Tittenley. From the lake, it's about a three-mile of gentle ascent back home.

48km and 400 metres of ascent.





Canal bridge at Wrenbury.




A bit of a close squeeze.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Mar 2021)

An afternoon off so out on the Tricross for a potter in the wind. A mild and beautiful day so first time this year wearing 3/4 bibs and no shoe covers. Came across a rare breed sheep wearing sunglasses😳 37.39 miles with an average of 14.9 mph.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Mar 2021)

Choices – overcast with a south-westerly, or sunnier with a stronger south-westerly. Opted for the former with a Gillet topped kit and set off on a route to avoid both road works and traffic avoiding road works; initially the reverse of the last few days final section and hence a warm up with the Humps and a Hill climb. Variance came with crossing the Stray on Beech Grove;




The area to the left being the site of TdF and UCI fan parks and the road has been recently closed to through traffic to the annoyance of some who took to driving off road around the planters until a strategically placed road sign appeared. A zig zag across the Otley Road took me back to 1972.




A way through suburbia not to Wahoos liking but the outcome was the same and down to Pannal where attention to the road surface seems long overdue. Up Drury Lane and another, albeit brief battle, with a headwind on the A658. Headed to Kirkby Overblow buffeted by a cross wind which was diminished beyond the village, to the extant of a surprising PR, by the roadside hedges.




The road turning north-eastwards saw a wind assisted PR on the horse manured climb towards Sicklinghall where a snack break was taken. Then along the track of Stockeld Lane with a couple of gates to wheel the bike pass, an unmade section, and patches of freshly laid loose gravel to avoid.




More problematic were two walkers in deep conversation who were oblivious to ringing of the bell but I did think they had reacted to an _excuse me_; seemingly not from gasp as I cycled pass them. Onto the A661 into Spofforth and then through Follifoot, with a vision back to 1967




A lengthy doze followed awaiting a gap in traffic following a tractor on the A658 for a further short use of that A road. Along Rudding Lane and down its decent the traffic lights on the bridge at the bottom were on green and they stayed green; a new PR on the climb away. Rejoined the A661 and then Tuesdays route along Oatlands Drive. Further on my road works avoidance came unstuck as a workman stood in the road with a Stop sign while a mechanised vehicle tended to a freshly removed section of road surface. Bike wheeled pass. 22.89 miles 1716ft climbed.


----------



## Old jon (25 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I use my Brooks spanner as a keyring, rather like some people use a bottle opener.



Not sure if that is allowed. But anyway, I have four of the things and maybe I should follow your lead on that, I can rarely find any of them.


----------



## footloose crow (25 Mar 2021)

*25 March. There were no pirates in Penzance*

A brisk south westerly wind. But also sunshine. Ying and yang. I wanted one but not the other, but choices have to be made and heading south west into the wind for the first half of the ride seemed appropriately masochistic with the prospect of a fair wind home. Unless something changes....I am never too optimistic about wind. 

Spring has arrived in Cornwall. It is a blustery wind but warm, blown here from the Tropics and full of Caribbean promise. The green is especially green in the trees and hedgerows, the daffodils already fading but they are being replaced by primroses, ox eye daisies and small purple flowers I couldn't identify and didn't stop to look. There is a hint of wild garlic in the air. The sky is blue, the sea in the distance even bluer. All is well in my world, spinning happily apart from the blows to the chest from the gusty blasts where the hedges drop in height, that make me wobble and lurch across the road. 





*Engine houses, a hidden valley running down to the sea....Ross Poldark will appear any moment now.*

There is a steep ascent from Portreath that some of you may have done. It is quite Alpine...insofar as it has a hairpin, unrelenting upness for 300 feet and a steep drop on one side. OK its not Alpine - just a hill, but I can dream. Major hill done, it is now just a battle along the north coast road to Gwithian, sea on my right, Cornwall on my left and wind right in my face. 





*Looking northwards towards St Agnes, Perranporth beyond the headland. And lots of signs suggesting you might want to call The Samaritans.*

Downhill to Gwithian beach, past the VW surf vans parked along the road, a quick glance across to Virginia Woolf's lighthouse (I haven't read the book either) and blast through Hayle. Marazion arrives with the iconic St Michael's Mount silhouetted against a glimmering sea and now turn right onto the coastal cycle way to Penzance.

It was all going so well. 

The coastal cycle path is being upgraded and sections are closed. The only choice is over the footbridge and along the busy main road into town. My pace slows. They started this job in October and look as if it won't be finished before the summer. 





*The new path looks lovely....but you can't use it. *





*They have done a mile so far in six months, with three miles to go....apparently it is a more complex job than it looks.*

Lunch (jam sandwich from home) in Penzance sitting on the harbour wall, watching the fishing boats come in surrounded by gulls. Then time to head back, more hilly but wind behind me. What could go wrong?











All went well on the way back until I hit some path closed signs that were not there earlier. No problem. Drop onto the beach, churn through the soft sand being careful to keep it away from the discs and pick up the path 50 yards further on.....no, completely wrong.

The path now has Harris fencing on it, stretching into the distance. No access. I continue along the beach, bike on my shoulder, cleats jammed with small stones, the light overshoes gradually tearing themselves open, looking for a gap to rejoin the path. A mile of beach walking. Lovely views though. No one even looked twice at a lycra clad cyclist carrying a bike along the beach. Maybe it happens a lot? 





*The firmest sand was next to the sea...just had to watch for bigger waves.*

The return journey after that was almost uneventful and the wind did indeed push me along. 

All was good until part way up a particularly steep hill I could feel my right overshoe gripping my foot with increasing pressure. Then the pedal fell off. I don't know how it happened. The frayed lycra overshoe had wrapped itself around the spindle, which accounted for the pressure as it wound itself around tearing more and more fabric off the overshoe; but how did that unscrew the pedal? 

Pedal re attached, overshoe fragments stuffed in my pocket, the journey thereafter was fine. Just a lot of hills which gets tedious after a while but the sun was warm and I wasn't in a hurry. And the wind helped too.

Arriving home at the same time as my wife, she stepped out of the car and stared at me intently. I thought it was love, or at least affection. 

"Tell me you haven't been out all day with just one overshoe on?". 

I explain over a cup of tea. She examines the fragments of the over shoe and offers to sew them back together. I don't hold out much hope. She tells me the mechanic who put the pedals on must have been incompetent. I don't tell her she is married to that mechanic.


----------



## Donger (25 Mar 2021)

Got my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride in for March today, with a 63 miler across the Severn with @jembullo. One of those days when as soon as you take your rain jacket off it starts raining again. Jem cycled over from Whiteshill and turned up at my place with Swiss Railways timing, and we set off around the Gloucester Western Bypass and on out to Hartpury, from where we headed North to Tewkesbury. After coffee and cakes from Costa we hit the road again, heading west via Forthampton and Staunton.




We got a bit of a drenching as we crossed into Worcestershire. In this next shot I like the brooding Malvern Hills and the wet road:




We called in at a couple of curiosities that I have reported on recently .... Hartpury bee shelter and the house with the miniature railway line in the garden. After Highleadon and Tibberton, we hit part of the Newent Daffodil trail on the road to Taynton and Huntley:




The daffs are really looking good now, and go on for miles:




The return journey to Gloucester was not particularly pleasant, due to a number of extremely close passes. Thought I'd throw in a gratuitous bike shot from our final rest stop at a petrol station in Huntley:




We got off the main road as soon as we possibly could, moving onto the tow path of the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal and passing my house as I accompanied Jem for part of his way home and kept one eye on my distance total. We parted company at the waterfront at Epney, where I was happy to accept a stiff following breeze for my last 6 miles. Just before I got home, I did my good deed for the day. A chap from Dursley (a good 15+ miles away) had his bike upside down on the pavement, and it turned out he had twice punctured and run out of replacement tubes. I let him have my spare, and refused payment, asking him to pay it forward. Arrived home on 63 miles (101.3km), ran myself a hot bath and promptly fell asleep for a couple of hours.




Job done. Jem is always good company and this was an enjoyable ride despite the variable weather.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Sterlo (25 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Went one better than this one. Went out for a ride Tuesday night, after about 20 miles, middle on nowhere, pitch black at about 7.30PM came off hard and managed to land on my left side. Soon realised something was seriously wrong when I tried to get up and my left forearm stayed on the ground. Had to phone a neighbour and an ambulance. Long story short, I've shattered my left elbow and have had to have it reconstructed in a 5 hour operation. Back home now but been advised I'll be out of action for minimum 6 weeks (and it bloody hurts). Haven't even looked at the bike yet


Thanks for all of your messages of support. First follow up confirms op went well, already out of the cast but very little movement to date. Probably little change till my next appointment with the physio mid April. At this rate I'll be happy if I can get on the bike before summer's out. Bike seems fine apart from a few slight scuff marks, I took most of the impact unfortunately.


----------



## jembullo (26 Mar 2021)

Donger said:


> Got my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride in for March today, with a 63 miler across the Severn with @jembullo. One of those days when as soon as you take your rain jacket off it starts raining again. Jem cycled over from Whiteshill and turned up at my place with Swiss Railways timing, and we set off around the Gloucester Western Bypass and on out to Hartpury, from where we headed North to Tewkesbury. After coffee and cakes from Costa we hit the road again, heading west via Forthampton and Staunton.
> View attachment 580551
> 
> We got a bit of a drenching as we crossed into Worcestershire. In this next shot I like the brooding Malvern Hills and the wet road:
> ...


I'm still here Andy! Thanks for a great day out yesterday. The Saul road was indeed shut, so I had to head to Frampton and then home via Eastington but got a good 76 miles and 3000ft of climbing in by the end. We will have to do it again very soon.


----------



## ianbarton (26 Mar 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Thanks for all of your messages of support. First follow up confirms op went well, already out of the cast but very little movement to date. Probably little change till my next appointment with the physio mid April. At this rate I'll be happy if I can get on the bike before summer's out. Bike seems fine apart from a few slight scuff marks, I took most of the impact unfortunately.


In my experience orthopods generally give you a pessimistic view of recovery time, which I can understand. Hopefully, you will be able to ride by summer.


----------



## mjr (26 Mar 2021)

Soggy ride to the pharmacy and farm shop. The high winds meant a load of cones and barriers had blown across the cycle track, which was just as well because it stopped me discovering this at full speed:





No warning signs on the approach or by the ramp. At least 200mm drop onto the subsurface. Steep tarmac ramp, 45 degree or more. That could easily have a cyclist off, but a scooter user stands no chance and even a walker could go A over T on that.

What the fark were they thinking? Or were they even thinking? No workmen visible (probably all sheltering from the wind and rain) so reported to the council as urgent damage and a crash hazard. Grr!

Rest of the ride OK, apart from the swastika spraypainted on the road (also reported). The daffs are still looking good, the tulips are coming out and there's lots of blossom.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Mar 2021)

Out on the mountain bike after lunch for a ride out to Temple Newsam woods. 30.65 miles and absolutely knackered!
*





*


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Mar 2021)

Bit of a brisk cold wind greeted me. A big black cloud looked ominous and into the lanes it began to dump. I found a sheltered spot and hid from it. Blue skies soon appeared. At Brand Green the wood anemones are in flower but not at their peak. At Ashleworth Ham I paused to scan the bird life there. A large flock of Black Tailed Godwits is unusual hereabouts. 6 newly arrived Swallows have made my summer now. The birds were startled when 3 Roe Deer galloped across. A pair of Oystercatchers were a long way from home. Nice to see some Curlew and Lapwing too. From being ubiquitous they are now getting difficult to find. On the last few miles I had hailstones and a rainbow. Rich B and Steve E greeted me at Hanley Swan. They were just finishing their walking outing. Nice to have a catch up. 47 smiles


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Mar 2021)

Nice wee outing with Steve E to Upton via Hillend. Met Martin S with Marie on the Hillend ridge. Nice to catch up and meet Marie. Sociable miles. 20 smiles


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 Mar 2021)

I headed out quite late on once all the Saturday chores were done, 3pm saw me saddle up and point the bike south. Up and down a very undulating but simple route with hardly any turns, ending up at the edge of Welwyn Garden City where it was a quick sit down, a drink, and then I pointed the bike North to get home for dinner and a beer. 22 miles total. I stopped briefly to talk to a younger man who was on the same heading, but riding a rather cool rat rod / chopper bike with just a 3 speed hub gear to tackle the hills in jeans and a natty sweater. Respect!


----------



## gbb (28 Mar 2021)

First ride in about a month...what with self isolating, DIY, OA playing up really bad, theres been no desire. 
But, a nice 12 miler, two red kite lazily mobbing a buzzard, male blackbirds scooting around chasing each other, lambs in fields, birdlife coming on song as the hedges start to bud...lovely to be out there.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2021)

Only time for a short spin today, i was in half a mind to bail but ride mate wanted to go out and we had a 40 mile blast with an average wind speed of 23 mph !


----------



## Donger (28 Mar 2021)

My first ride with @KingswayRider of the year today. If we hadn't agreed to meet up, it is quite possible that after one look out of the window neither of us would have bothered. My palm tree was doing semaphore. The drizzle stopped quite soon, but the wind didn't. At one point, while we were heading down the A38 just after Slimbridge, the headwind was so fierce on one incline that I had to slip it into the middle ring and stamp on the pedals with everything I had .... merely to chug along at 7mph.

How things changed when we got to Sharpness docks, where we hung a right at the first roundabout and immediately both accelerated away without turning a pedal. Some great quiet lanes on the way home were made even better by a friendly following wind. Got home at lunch time via Slimbridge, Frocester, Leonard Stanley and Stonehouse. When we got back to my place, @KingswayRider gave me a couple of tips as to how to tweak my front mech before heading home.

In the end, that turned out to be a great ride today. 45 miles in all. Well and truly back in the groove. Glad we went out.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## itboffin (28 Mar 2021)

34 miles on the turbo whilst watching three live bike races at the same time


----------



## ianbarton (28 Mar 2021)

Wem Cycle Ride via Faulds. A variation on my usual Wem loop. I cycled into Moreton Say and turned right at Longford heading to the A41. Crossing the A41 I joined the cycle path which follows the Hodnet bypass, a fast road you definitely wouldn't want to cycle on! At the end of the cycle path, I turned right towards Faulds. It's a steady climb, with good views over the Shropshire countryside.

From Faulds the road drops gradually to Darliston where I joined the B5065 which is my normal approach to Wem. There was a steady headwind all the way into Wem, that was quite energy sapping. I stopped at the Coop to buy food for lunch before continuing out of Wem towards Whixall. The wind was now behind me and I was soon in Whixall. There is a short section along the B road between Wem and Whitchurch before turning right towards Prees. Crossing the railway line at the outskirts of Prees. I paused for a while before tackling the short 20%. hill up to the church. I pushed the bike through the Church gates and slumped onto the wooden bench under the Yew tree.

I hadn't eaten or drunk since breakfast four or five hours ago and my body was demanding fluid and food after cycling 45km. After munching through a sandwich, a couple of mini pork pies and drinking a flask full of hot chocolate I felt a lot better. From the church there is a downhill section leading to the A49. Crossing the A49 the lane rises gently to Ightfield, where another welcome long downhill section leading to Lodmore Lane joins Wilkesley Lane and the final few kilometres to home.

58km and 355 metres of ascent.










Cycle trailer on the road out of Wem.





Cycle path alongside the Hodnet bypass.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Mar 2021)

Sunday is a good day for cycling in France with most trucks banned from the roads. Sunday lunchtime is even better – there’s hardly anyone about and the roads are very quiet. It was another gusty March day when I left the village – but at least it was a bit warmer than earlier this month. I changed my mind several times before settling on a route that would give me 7km with the wind behind me before I turned straight into it and headed S. Through a deserted Mauron and onto the Voie Verte .. a few dog walkers and a couple of cyclists but it was mostly empty so very easy cycling ..the Voie Verte follows the route of an old railway line and is partly tree-lined so I had some shelter from the wind. I reached the church in Loyat with 28km done and it was time to turn N again and let the wind blow me home. Out through Kerbois, then a little dink up to St Vily. I stopped for a drink and a few photos just W of St Vily, then round through la Ville Hein and la Cadois and back onto the D13 and up to Guilliers. Up through Evriguet and off to Kerminy and home via St-Brieuc-de-Mauron.

53km this afternoon which takes me to 916km cycled in March (and still 3 days to go..). That’s easily my best March on a bike .. and it’s probably a reflection of the number of dry days that we’ve had this month and how much time I’ve devoted to getting out at every available opportunity, rather than improved fitness. It can’t be that anyway as every year I get slower…

The deserted centre of Mauron at Sunday lunchtime .. everyone eating too much, or sleeping because they’ve eaten too much..






Taupont church from about 10km to the north






Passing beneath the mobile phone antenna at Kerminy – nearly home (about 7km to go from here)


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Mar 2021)

It was a lovely sunny day yesterday but for what seemed like a good idea then I had decided to go out on my bike today instead. I had a choice between a morning ride in the rain and wind or wait until the afternoon when it would be dry but very windy. I chose the rain with less wind. I set off to Whixall and down Hollins Lane over the swing bridge before turning back onto the towpath, over the foot bridge a bit further along the towpath to Roving Bridge to rejoin the lane in Whixall. Turned at Hollinswood over another bridge to Fenns Bank and the last swing bridge to Alkington. Turned into the wind to Lower Houses, Coton, Edstaston, Ryebank through to Horton and onto the Ellesmere Road. Back into the wind making slow progress to Loppington as far as the duck pond. Carried on to Lyneal, through the woods to Pikes End, Colemere, past the sailing club, vineyard and car park which looked quieter than usual back to Lyneal, Northwood and home. Not many people out today although I did pass one little girl on her pony accompanied by her mum on a bike twice. 27 miles and it did stop raining so did see the occasional bit of sun. I still don’t like the wind though!


----------



## Dwn (28 Mar 2021)

Really quite windy in Glasgow today, so did a fairly slow 20 miles. I find cycling in the wind pretty miserable tbh, and it seems to sap my energy much more than hills do. Tomorrow promising 40mph winds, so a day off the bike.


----------



## Adjunct Satyr (28 Mar 2021)

I’ve only just started really and today’s winds were 22mph and the first time I would say it has been ‘windy’ and I could definitely feel it. Whichever way I turned, I seemed to be in headwind!


----------



## HarryTheDog (29 Mar 2021)

Went for a 55 mile ride yesterday with mostly 20mph crosswinds all the way. Still a lot of other cyclists out looking to be in the main the more experienced type due ot the winds. I was following a ride with GPs route that wasnt supposed to be any off road on. Well the dam think took me down a unpaved track full of pot holes and loose gravel, I looked a little odd among the mtbers on my skinny tyred road bike, a group of 2 voiced their concern that I should not be there, my reply was fat tyres were overated so I put bit of a surge on to press the point home. Got a 5th overall on 1.9 mile section and a 10th on a 0.33 mile section !. I have a MTB race next month maybe I should try it on the road bike. 
The other slightly amusing incident was I was closing down a group of 4 who were happily chatting, I was turning off in 0.5 miles so wondered if I should just slow down or speed up to overtake. I went with overtake just as a car hove into view. So I gave it beans to get past. Immediately the first 2 riders sprinted to try and catch my back wheel I kept the pressure on and made my turn off with the 2 just catching me, hoping they would not follow. As I made the turn I heard the words "come back and fight".
Towards the end of the ride I was hitting full on headwinds and felt really knackered despite scoffing around 1,000 calories of fuel. I was down to 10-12mph on some flat sections. My Garmin told me off at the end and instructed me to take 3 days off.


----------



## Old jon (29 Mar 2021)

A bit of a gloomy morning, and a fair old breeze as well. But it is a while since I turned a wheel, must get out and ride. Took the Spa out of the shed and pointed it in the direction of away.

Or Holbeck, in this particular case. I had not thought at all about where to go, on Water Lane I decided Shadwell was the next target. So up to the Oakwood Clock, pass the spare park gates and a bit more up on the A58 to cross the Ring Road. Discovered I had forgotten my water bottle, so called into a petrol station for some stuff to drink. Not petrol. Though that would have been cheaper. Onwards, turn onto Whin Moor Lane and turn right pretty soon after that. This leads to a junction half way down Shadwell Main Street. Turn right and at the bottom turn left. This is Bay Horse Lane.

Stay on this, it veers to the right off Brandon Lane, crosses Ling Lane and then changes to Blackmoor Lane at the next crossroads.. Squiggles about a bit, into Bardsey on Church Lane and after passing the Bingley Arms turn left. This goes up past the village hall, then the primary school. And then a mistake. I turned right instead of left. Steep climb to the traffic lights on the A58, then left turn to Collingham.

Through the village and turn right onto a bit of A659, also called Wattle Syke. Which leads to a couple of roundabouts, sharing the name. And crossing above the A1M. Not quite as busy as it may sound. Boston Spa next, a short stretch of Main Street has been resurfaced since my last visit, wonder when the next will happen? Resurfacing, that is. Turn right onto Clifford Road to go just there . . .



A small place, it sticks in my mind it had two pubs in 1968, the Star still has the sign hanging, and an advert for a manager. Down the hill into Bramham, ride elliptically then turn for Thorner. And take the next right, eventually Holme Farm Lane to Milner Lane and the worst of the wind for the whole ride. Not very bad at all, almost vanished after the drop into Thorner.

It’s always up to leave Thorner, Carr Lane will be used a lot in months to come so ride Sandhills again. Which leaves Red Hall Lane back to the A58, heading back to Leeds and the couple of miles to home after crossing the river. A smile, ‘cos even after a totally unplanned ride door to door distance was thirty three miles yet again. My subconscious might be working hard, but never mind.. Totally enjoyable ride, just over two thousand feet of uphill and wasn’t the weather great?

Doodles


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2021)

Adjunct Satyr said:


> I’ve only just started really and today’s winds were 22mph and the first time I would say it has been ‘windy’ and I could definitely feel it. Whichever way I turned, I seemed to be in headwind!



I sympathise: I can remember times when I rode in a circle and seemed to get a headwind all the way.


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Mar 2021)

It was very windy today although warm and sunny so after convincing myself that it wasn’t that bad despite the hedges being blown sideways I decided to go on a short ride around Whixall. There’s miles of lanes in Whixall and you can get very lost for a long time! I decided head into Whixall and keep turning whichever way kept the wind either behind me or to the side with as little time as possible going into a headwind. Apart from the occasional gust blowing me across the lane it worked quite well. Went down Goblins Lane to the bowling green, up to Stanley Green, Welsh End, Hollinswood, Alkington,Coton, Edstaston Ryebank, Foxholes, back to Northwood, Horton which felt like I was going backwards before turning past the Moatshed and back home. It was a lovely warm, sunny morning shame about the wind. 21.8 miles.


----------



## bagpuss (29 Mar 2021)

After much faffing about, I finally set off at about 1030 ish and had a strong head breeze for the first section of my ride through the lanes of Derbyshire & Staffordshire . From Derby lanes to Tutbury and over the river inti Stafforshire . Out of Tutbury to Anslow ,Tatenhill and into Dunstall village .
The road sides on this part of the ride been a delight with parades of daffodils . Dunstall is a lovely small place .










From Dunstall to Hoar Cross and more daffs along the road side




Hoar Cross to Abbots Bromley another Stafforshire gem . Onto Uttoxeter . The Weaver hills could be seen in the distance .




Raided Greggs in Uttoxeter for a late lunch . Returning to Derby via Doveridge, Sudbury ,Boylestone, Church Broughton and Sutton on the Hill.
A grand day out . Just short of 62 miles in spring sunshine


----------



## colly (29 Mar 2021)

Two rides since the last post. The first was last Wednesday morning, early on.
Local loops yet again, and surprisingly I'm beginning to enjoy them. What's more because they consist of a series of hills the constant up and down must be like interval training, judging by the way my heart rate goes up and down through the ride. Intense effort then a leg spinning run down and back up another climb. None it it too exacting but putting an effort in means I get the best out of a limited time riding. The beneficial effects I discovered on today's ride

Wednesday was 19.4 miles and 1550ft of uphill.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/64314325



Today I didn't get out until almost 3pm after doing other stuff. Got dressed, left the house, came back in and took off the longs. Why did I put them on??
So today was the first with shorts on this year. After pumping up tyres, etc etc I was out the door rolling on fresh bearings in the wheels and in the pedals. I had no plan as is often the case and after battling school traffic around Oakwood Clock and the park I found Shadwell Lane and made for parts less busy. Out along the ridge to East Keswick and then Linton and through the edge of Wetherby. There I decided to head north on the Deighton Road and connected with the A168 going up towards Walshford and Boroughbridge.
It's an 'A' road but it's almost always free of traffic. The odd car and van but otherwise it's pretty clear. With the wind behind me I made good time, passing other riders out for a spin. After crossing the A1M it was left back up towards Boroughbridge. I thought maybe 25 miles out and 25 back would do the trick seeing as I've been off longer rides for a bit. I passed a few more riders which tbh is quite unusual for me, and I put that down to the helping hand of the wind.
Coming in to Boroughbridge I was just on 25 miles and scooted right around the roundabout and headed back the way I came. I knew the wind would be in my face, and it was. Not so bad I thought I can cope with this. However the further I went the stronger it got and by the time I got back to Wetherby I was almost out of steam. Having nothing to eat with me I took the last 10 miles or so steady, not wanting to actually come to a grinding halt. I took Jewitt Lane partly to have respite from the unrelenting headwind and also because from there back to the Leeds outskirts on the A58 is 6 miles of slow grinding uphill drags, which I didn't fancy.
Still into the wind after the climb of Jewitt Lane but at least the effort of the hill was different. So East Rigton and Thorner then up Sandhills and a turn onto Red Hall Lane at Bramley Grange. At the A58 it was down Wellington Hill which is usually done at a coast. I had to pedal to keep moving. 
Almost the last climb was up towards the roundabout with Oakwood Lane and the wind was SO strong I thought I was going to come to a standstill at one point. It isn't even that much of a climb but vague ideas of doing a loop or two to get over 50 miles went right out the window.
I got in and I was well and truly spent. Had I taken a snack with me like I usually do the last 10 would have been so much easier.
After dinner I uploaded all the data from Garmin and noticed I had lots of PB's, lots. On the way north with the wind at my back I could understand. But the same was true on the return leg. I seemed to be battling all the way but nevertheless my times were good , well for me at least, and after all It's me I'm comparing myself against. My average was just under 16mph which again for me is good.
I'll keep on with the local loops I reckon.

47.1 miles and 2200 ft or so of up. Geared bike.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/64596220


----------



## Jenkins (29 Mar 2021)

I didn't expect to have time for a ride today as I had to make a trip down to Lakeside to pick up a bookcase and this was folowed by finishing off the gardening from yesterday, but I managed to complete everything earlier than expected so dragged out the best bike for what I expected to be a quick 20 miler. 

Shorts & a short sleeved top for the first time this year but, having been working in a garden surrounded by a 6' fence, I didn't realise how strong the breeze was until I turned into it! Just a combination of local roads around Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Kesgrave & Westerfield, and I was having such a nice time that the 20 miler turned into a 50km with a surprisingly high average speed. 








Tomorrwow I plan to take advantage of the easing of the lockdown restrictions to have a ride in Norfolk - the first time I've ridden outside Suffolk since before Christmas.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Mar 2021)

Nice pleasant ride today 

Had to take my jumper off and tie it to the rear bag because it was tooo hot
must be getting close to spring or something!!

bad bit - had to stop twice to pump up rear tyre - it had dropped down to 10 psi!!!

tyre is only a few months old - but when I took it off after I got home there was a split in the rubber on the treaded area

FFS
I have just got a Marathon for the front - going for the same on the rear next time


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Mar 2021)

Nice afternoon (yesterday) but rather windy. Out over Acton Green and on for Burley Gate. A turn away from there took me to the under used Ullingswick lane. Lovely views to the surrounding hills. I took the usual run from Withington down to Larport and onto the flanks of the Marcles at Prior's Frome. A pair of Red Kites surfed the thermals above. On through Yarkhill I had to stop just before Stanley Hill. Long story but in Hereford Hospital now. I'll be OK. 👍 37 smiles


----------



## Donger (30 Mar 2021)

Thought I was going to miss out on a ride in this glorious weather as Mrs D was talking about a trip to the garden centre today .... so I got up earlier than usual and went for a FOMO ride. Off out on the road at 08:59. Never let it be said I am not a morning person. As I arrived at the waterfront at Epney, it was clear from the number of little groups of people on the river bank and the line of parked cars and day vans that a bore was due. After checking with one of the waiting spectators, I found I had 10 minutes to spare, so I carried on to the quieter viewing point at the church at Framilode. On arrival, it was clear that others had driven there too to watch the spectacle:




Severn Bores are classified under a 5 star rating system, (5* being pretty much a tsunami and 1* being a slight swell followed by the river going the wrong way) and 2021 is due to be a very poor year, with nothing bigger than today's 3 star bore. It wasn't a particularly impressive one, but any bore attracting a dozen or more surfers, a speed boat and a helicopter is something of an event. This dog, however, was clearly not impressed:




This was my best chance of the year to chase the bore, so I remounted and hot-tailed it back upstream (which was now downstream) to Epney to watch the surfers who I had seen waiting there for a chance to ride the wave:




Only 6 of the dozen or so surfers managed to get on this one. The rest had a disappointingly short experience.








After the fun died down, I remounted and carried on downstream (which was now upstream) and looped around Saul and Fretherne, before returning to Epney and stopping to watch the ever-rising rush of water and remembering to include a bike shot!




Had a great view of a heron flying overhead before I got home, adding another 22 miles to my total. I fell quite a long way below my 250 mile distance targets in January and February, so it was nice to bring up the 300 mile mark in March and start to get back on track. Not bad, these morning rides.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Jon George (30 Mar 2021)

Out and about on a route I intend to keep adding to until it becomes a fifty miler.  Great to be out in the sun and got into a race with another chap who politely enquired if I was going to Felixstowe as he didn't feel he had the legs to keep the competition going. I rather threw him when I asked if his name was @Jenkins. 

This at Swilland.


----------



## davelincs (30 Mar 2021)

After a few days of feeling ill, a few miles clocked up this afternoon


----------



## Solocle (30 Mar 2021)

HarryTheDog said:


> Went for a 55 mile ride yesterday with mostly 20mph crosswinds all the way. Still a lot of other cyclists out looking to be in the main the more experienced type due ot the winds. I was following a ride with GPs route that wasnt supposed to be any off road on. Well the dam think took me down a unpaved track full of pot holes and loose gravel, I looked a little odd among the mtbers on my skinny tyred road bike, a group of 2 voiced their concern that I should not be there, my reply was fat tyres were overated so I put bit of a surge on to press the point home. Got a 5th overall on 1.9 mile section and a 10th on a 0.33 mile section !. I have a MTB race next month maybe I should try it on the road bike.
> The other slightly amusing incident was I was closing down a group of 4 who were happily chatting, I was turning off in 0.5 miles so wondered if I should just slow down or speed up to overtake. I went with overtake just as a car hove into view. So I gave it beans to get past. Immediately the first 2 riders sprinted to try and catch my back wheel I kept the pressure on and made my turn off with the 2 just catching me, hoping they would not follow. As I made the turn I heard the words "come back and fight".
> Towards the end of the ride I was hitting full on headwinds and felt really knackered despite scoffing around 1,000 calories of fuel. I was down to 10-12mph on some flat sections. My Garmin told me off at the end and instructed me to take 3 days off.


I once did a singletrack loop on the road bike...




I'm right in the middle of the pack on the Strava segment 

In fairness, I was only killing time at the end of a Veloviewer tiling ride that had involved two sections on the A31 trunk road.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> had to stop just before Stanley Hill. Long story but in Hereford Hospital now. I'll be OK.



Bloomin' eck! Whatever's happened, get well soon.


----------



## Donger (30 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> .... I had to stop just before Stanley Hill. Long story but in Hereford Hospital now. I'll be OK. 👍 37 smiles


All the best. Hope you are OK.


----------



## gbb (30 Mar 2021)

21 glorious miles along B roads and tracks, what a fabulous day to be out there.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Mar 2021)

First outdoor ride in weeks due to work, bumped into a clubmate on his E-bike.

I can see how they fit into rolly/hillier rides where the speed is mostly within assistance cutoff, he had the better of me (mostly) on the sharper rises but struggled once the speed crept up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2021)

Riding to work this morning. 

It was cold.


----------



## Dwn (30 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 581444
> 
> 
> Riding to work this morning.
> ...


That looks like such a great road to commute on. Very envious.


----------



## Dwn (30 Mar 2021)

Was a bit less windy today, so went for another 20 miler round the city. I’ve now clocked up 400 miles in the month - the most since I retired. Most of my cycling today was on the South Side of the city (Glasgow). Like many Glaswegians born on the north side, I don’t know south of the river at all despite living in the city for most of my life. Always surprised by the architecture - lovely stone villas and tenements in many of the areas. I keep meaning to take a phone to photograph some of these.


----------



## gavgav (30 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Nice afternoon (yesterday) but rather windy. Out over Acton Green and on for Burley Gate. A turn away from there took me to the under used Ullingswick lane. Lovely views to the surrounding hills. I took the usual run from Withington down to Larport and onto the flanks of the Marcles at Prior's Frome. A pair of Red Kites surfed the thermals above. On through Yarkhill I had to stop just before Stanley Hill. Long story but in Hereford Hospital now. I'll be OK. 👍 37 smiles


Oh no, I hope all is ok.


----------



## gavgav (30 Mar 2021)

I’d originally arranged to meet my mate Paul, for a ride, after work, but he’d sent a message this morning, to say he’d hit a pothole when riding to work and knackered his rear tyre and wheel, so that put pay to those plans. I’d also got a sore arm and bit of a headache, following yesterday’s second Covid jab, but wasn’t going to miss out on the beautiful warm sunshine and so decided to go for it anyway.

Shorts and t-shirt, for the first time this year, which was lovely, but looks like it’s back to Winter gear by the weekend.....

The first few miles of the ride, through nearby estates, were marred by numerous morons behind the wheel, which always seems to happen at the first sign of warm sunshine, but it improved after then. There was also a terrible smell in the air, the sort that risks gagging, which seemed to have been carried on the south westerly wind from a nearby chicken farm . Thankfully that disappeared after Betton Abbots, but it was a bit of a slog into the wind to Condover and Ryton, where I paused for a photo





I then called in at Dad’s, for a chat, before heading back out to Exfords Green and Annscroft, where I turned North and enjoyed a nice tail wind, to quicken things up.

I had to stop at the traffic lights, where a chap on a nice Carbon bike joined me. I thought he’d blast past me on my heavier bike, but I managed to pull away from him, until the next set of traffic lights, at Hook a Gate, which annoyingly are on the nice fast downhill section.

He eventually overtook me on the climb towards Nobold, but I must have been doing ok speed wise, for a change! Final section was through Meole and home with 15.92 miles clocked, at 12.4mph avg.

It felt so good to be out on dry roads and in the warm sunshine. We all need more of that, after these last few dark months.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Mar 2021)

Glorious day but more windy than expected; three pairs of jeans were waving significantly on the outdoor rotary washing thingy at lunchtime but eventually (post 4pm) decided to abandon work and head out - first outing this year for bib shorts and a short sleeve jersey. Wind was a south westerly and strong enough to keep at least five of the eight wind turbines at Knabbs Ridge occupied. A59 and Burley Bank to Penny Pot, right to the end today for a clockwise loop around Menwith Hill, here northbound on the B6451 towards the crossing of the A59;




On the southbound part of the loop a patrol car quickly pounced on two walkers who had just used one of the public rights of way very close to the military base. Back east on Penny Pot just as I was beginning to believe no one was going to overtake me when a group of four did just that; here adding to the appearance of the road as a cycleway with motorised intrusions




A couple of PRs on the northern Oaker Bank followed. 16.94 miles with 794ft climbed.
Half seven decided the need for a shopping trip to Aldi; the Defy took immediate annoyance at being left alone in the shed and fell over; stood upright and set off on the ebike, its first outing for over a month, only to realise 9/10th of way their the lack of a wallet Back tracked and searched the house to no avail, then remembered the falling over Defy and there was the wallet on the floor of the cycle shed Trip completed successfully at the second attempt. 4.98 miles with 394ft of an ebike motor working that bit more.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2021)

Jon George said:


> Out and about on a route I intend to keep adding to until it becomes a fifty miler.  Great to be out in the sun and got into a race with another chap who politely enquired if I was going to Felixstowe as he didn't feel he had the legs to keep the competition going. I rather threw him when I asked if his name was @Jenkins.
> 
> This at Swilland.
> 
> View attachment 581407


You'd have needed to be a bit further north to spot me today - I took advantage of the easing of lockdown restrictions to head out of Suffolk for a ride for the forst time in over three months. It was only by one county to Norfolk and the southern part to keep it localish, but a much needed change of scenery none the less.

This was essentially a ride I did last year, but with an extra bit added into the middle. Starting out from Diss in the wonderful spring sunshine & warmth, I headed north up The Heywood to Gissing




along some very minor back roads round Tibenham and the airfield, carrying on up through Foncett End, Tacolneston (past the TV transmitter).




From here, further small villages of Fundenhall, Hapton, Ashwellthorpe, Wattlefield, Spooner Row, skiting round the edge of Attleborough to Wilby and Snetterton Circuit (bike track day in progress) followed, with views varying from this 



to this



with this abruptly ending bridge at Fundenhall being a bit puzzling at the time, but it turns out to have been part of a rail line to Wymondham that branched off the London/Norwich main line at Forncett & closed in 1951.



After Snetterton, the run back down to Diss took me through Quiddenham, Kenninghall & Bressinham to round off a very enjoyable 50 miles of watching the countryside roll by in the best conditions of the year by far.


----------



## Adjunct Satyr (30 Mar 2021)

Only started a few weeks ago but did my first 15 miler today. Not far but better then 2 weeks ago when 3 miles left me blowing out of my arse!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Mar 2021)

Donger said:


> All the best. Hope you are OK.


Thanks @Donger. Bit of a strange one. Got the medics in action now. We shall see. Sufficiently fragile that bike rides are on hold until I know more. With no bike riding the world and the universe has ended


----------



## C R (31 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks @Donger. Bit of a strange one. Got the medics in action now. We shall see. Sufficiently fragile that bike rides are on hold until I know more. With no bike riding the world and the universe has ended


Just think of the rides to come, as I am sure they will.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Mar 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Bloomin' eck! Whatever's happened, get well soon.


Thanks for the concern. "Bit" of a collapse followed by Ambulance to A&E and "tests". Medics currently unsure what's what. Feeling fragile and unwilling to do much in the physical department now. Taken myself off the bike for the time being


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Mar 2021)

gavgav said:


> Oh no, I hope all is ok.


I'm still here. Many thanks


----------



## ianbarton (31 Mar 2021)

Edited to include a picture of Whitwell Church.

Spring has arrived, at least for the next few days. I cycled through Aston and Wrenbury before heading out to Norbury. This section follows NCN route 45 through the Cheshire countryside. Once over the A49 I followed NCN route 70 towards Malpas. The road drops down into a small valley and crosses a stream which leads onto a stiff pull up to the top of the hill above Malpas. From the top of the hill there are good views over Malpas and a rewarding downhill drop to the outskirts of the village.

I cycled up the Coop, which used to be opposite the cross in the centre of the village. However, it was now closed with a big sign posted on the window saying it had moved. I asked a passing pedestrian where the new store was and realized that I had cycled right past it and completely failed to notice the huge illuminated Coop sign!

After buying some food I set off down the Old Malpas Road before turning off into Mastiff Lane. At roughly where the road becomes merely Dog Lane I turned off towards Lower Wych. The hamlet is situated at the bottom of a steep sided valley, so there was steep climb back up to Drury Lane. A long downhill section took me to Whitwell, where I turned off to St Mary's Church. The current building was constructed in brick in 1830, although there has been some sort of church since at least 1570. There is a bench near to the door with a good view over the daffodils and old gravestones.

After eating lunch and having a rest I set off towards Fenn's bank and the swing bridge over the canal. Another uphill section to Alkington before dropping down into Whitchurch. A final 12km ride took me through Ash and Ightfield to home.

55km and 470 metres climbed.

Centre of Malpas.





Doh! How did I fail to notice this!





Whitwell Church.





Alkington swing bridge.


----------



## Nomadski (31 Mar 2021)

Trying to get my mileage up again this year has been a real struggle. A 42 mile ride last month nearly broke my legs and lungs which isn’t great.

Managed a 37 mile ride yesterday in lovely weather down to the trans pennine trail and then across to Tatton Park and back ok so hopefully it’s just serious cobwebs I need to dust off gradually.


----------



## Old jon (31 Mar 2021)

A grand morning out there, best ride away and enjoy it.

Just before leaving, the thought occurred, ‘ride down the riverside.’ so that is a start, after navigating around Holbeck just to have me and the bike pointing in the right direction. There is a fairly recent housing development just after the bottom of Goodman Street, just after that the path crosses the river and the beginning of the Leeds and Calder Navigation on a couple of bridges. And after that the path was very quiet indeed, even at Woodlesford.

That is where I left the canal, to cross it and the river before reaching Swillington. The road rises after here and as the crest is reached there is a sight of Hook Moor wind farm, seemingly perched on top of Garforth when you travel further up the hill. A bit of a misty view this morning. Turn right onto the A63 at the roundabout, and ride up the cliff on the way to Peckfield Bar. Fairly flat for a while now, the next roundabout, turn right to stay on the A63 until the left turn for the B1222.

Pass the former New Inn, ride under the railway bridge and across Newthorpe Beck and the next bit of up is a bit of a shock to the system after a few miles of little effort. Ah well. Sherburn in Elmet is at the top of this and the road descends to Sir John’s Lane, after a couple of hundred yards this is Coldhill Lane. Eventually, the road bears right at Coldhill Pond and then climbs what I guess is Coldhill.



Straight on, I am not riding to Saxton today. The gates at Lotherton Hall are next, and the right turn to Aberford. Up and down Main Street, it is a bit steep, and turn onto Cattle Lane to ride some more ups and downs to Barwick, also in Elmet. Covered a lot of acres, Elmet, in days gone by. Me and my bike have a few more miles to cover today as well. From Barwick, into Scholes and a short bit of the A64 to Thorner Lane.

Left onto Skeltons Lane, straight on is the A58, where I turn left for a whizz down Boot Hill and oh, yes, on Wetherby Road by the school was a rider on a recumbent trike. On the pavement. Not the best idea, methinks.

So, down another mile or so to cross the Aire again, home is now just the other side of Hunslet. Thirty five miles today, a grin, and seventeen hundred feet going up. And down of course. Another enjoyable ride.

Geograpically and (almost) aerially . . .


----------



## Nomadski (31 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks for the concern. "Bit" of a collapse followed by Ambulance to A&E and "tests". Medics currently unsure what's what. Feeling fragile and unwilling to do much in the physical department now. Taken myself off the bike for the time being



Caution is always the best route until you get clarity on the issue. Get well soon.


----------



## davelincs (31 Mar 2021)

Managed to get out again at lunch time, old age kicked in today, rode to the top of the street, why have I got my reading glasses on, went home , rode 4 miles realised I had left my bidon at home, turned round back home to pick that up, beside those couple of mishaps i throughly enjoyed the ride in the afternoon sunshine


----------



## davelincs (31 Mar 2021)

Adjunct Satyr said:


> Only started a few weeks ago but did my first 15 miler today. Not far but better then 2 weeks ago when 3 miles left me blowing out of my arse!



keep it up, it will soon be 25 miles, 50 miles etc 👍🏻


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2021)

Adjunct Satyr said:


> Only started a few weeks ago but did my first 15 miler today. Not far but better then 2 weeks ago when 3 miles left me blowing out of my arse!


Nice steady progress ,keep enjoying it and the distances slowly increase .


----------



## gavgav (31 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I'm still here. Many thanks


All the best with things. I used to live in Worcester and so I love reading your ride reports from in and around that area.


----------



## bagpuss (31 Mar 2021)

With the weather being more akin to the end of May, not going out was never on the cards for me .
So out of Derby by a much ridden route to Church Broughton & Foston . Crossing the A 50 via the footbridge and along CR 549 to Doveridge . Over the river Dove and into Staffordshire . Raided the Spar shop in Rocester for lunch . Leaving Rocester and back over the Dove returning to Derbyshire .Up Marston bank {Which seems to get steeper as I get older . Rejoin CR549 to Roston stopping here for lunch,a low wall made for a handy seat . The Weaver hills making for a lovely vista . Continuing to Norbury and its old Bridge over the Dove . Spent a while watching a chap fly fishing .






Retraced to Norbury and up hill past a National Trust property, a 15th-century Elizabethan manor house and adjoining 13th-century stone-built medieval Norbury Hall, known as The Old Manor . I will get some pictures of this when it has its next open day . Down to Snelston village other Derbyshire village of old world charm .





To Clifton and across the A515 onto Dobbin Horse lane . Here i came face to face with two huge tractors which totally filled the lane so up the bank I went .
The last part of my ride took me through Wyaston and Alkmonton down the line of the Roman road to Longford . A short stop at the old mill .





Finally to Sutton and back Derby via Radbourne .


----------



## DCBassman (31 Mar 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks @Donger. Bit of a strange one. Got the medics in action now. We shall see. Sufficiently fragile that bike rides are on hold until I know more. With no bike riding the world and the universe has ended





twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks for the concern. "Bit" of a collapse followed by Ambulance to A&E and "tests". Medics currently unsure what's what. Feeling fragile and unwilling to do much in the physical department now. Taken myself off the bike for the time being


"With no bike riding the world and the universe has ended"
That would be me being told I must not play bass. Not at all good. But probably sensible. I reiterate: get well soon, and look after yourself.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Mar 2021)

Today was a riding day, no ifs or buts. BUT...the Scott is awaiting a new tyre. So, the mixte it is, then!
After the last long ride, I realised that after a pre-ride brake cleaning, I'd not done the rear QR up tightly enough. Sure enough, the rear tyre has a rub-out, although not serious. Re-do cone adjustment and do up to gut busting tightness. And sure enough, it all went well. And was a bit easier to pedal!
Target was a metric half. No problem, down to Sainburys on the A38 at Marsh Mills, then pootle about a bit, to Saltram, then back around to Plympton, then back to Marsh Mills and head home. I do like the gearing on this, so the Scott will shortly have its rings changed (H/T @Xipe Totec ) to get it similar. I might even, at some point, change the whole shebang for something with 110BCD so I can go to 50/36/28, if that's even doable.
Anyhoo, here's today:





Definitely overdressed. Had to eventually stop and strip a couple of layers off! 
Edited for chainring size error...


----------



## Mike_P (31 Mar 2021)

Another post 4pm work abandoned for the day outing; seemed warmer, probably because the wind was lighter, or at least that was before a downhill which had a definite chill about it. Decided to do the Ripley-Nidd (N)-Brearton (almost)-Nidd (S)-Ripley loop which turned out not to be the best choice. The roadworks towards Killinghall got me, just changing to red a fraction too soon so a long doze for them to change back and then letting the queuing traffic go first, did get a _thank you _from one passing car. Then in Killinghall there was one long queue of vehicles tailing back from the A61 junction so a quick U turn and then around the back lane around the west side of the village hoping nothing was coming the other way (which was the case)




Onto the A61 and slow towards Ripley and decided to go through the village where the good weather extended to a powered vehicle




Back onto the A61 made use of the convenient farm entrance to wait for a gap in traffic to turn right to Nidd and then around the main part of the loop. Daffs a plenty but spring lambs seemed quite low in number. Another queue of traffic on the approach back to Ripley and a long queue at the TTLs again. 12.94 miles, 624ft climbed


----------



## a.twiddler (1 Apr 2021)

31/3/21
I haven’t been for a decent ride on the recumbent since the fateful events of the derailleur self disassembling chain shortening get-me-home bodge of 27/2/21. I’ve tidied things up a bit since, shortened the chain to the appropriate length for the double chainring and 7 speed cassette, replaced the necessary bits of the rear derailleur (pleased to be able to keep it as original as possible). New chainring bolts to replace the temporary ones I put in. I’ve had a few short test runs to make sure it all works. Since then I’ve also replaced the front 500B drum brake wheel with a 406 and temporarily fitted a 50-406 Big Apple which I had in the garage. It’s slightly wider than the rear tyre but a test run has shown that it feels OK. Anyway, today’s the day when everything either goes spectacularly wrong, or works boringly well.

A gloriously sunny afternoon, calling for sunblock and a sun hat, white shirt and track mitts. Shades and a clip on mirror complete the picture. A check over and the bike is ready to roll.

I push off from the kerb outside the back gate in the direction of Wettenhall. Despite the size of the front tyre it rolls well at 35psi though there is some tyre noise at speed which I think at first comes from some invisible vehicle which is lurking out of sight of my mirror. It steers and corners well though I haven’t tried it at extreme angles.

As I climb out of the long dip at Wettenhall bridge a mountain biker slowly passes me and says “that looks comfortable” and I reply “It is”. Sometimes conversations tend to be a a bit stereotypical when you ride one of these things. A bit annoyed at being passed so soon but even after the road flattens out I can’t reel him in. Just gotta ride more I suppose.

I turn off towards Oulton Park where some raspy competition is going on inside the red brick walls. Although feeling a bit unfit I seem to keep speed up and don’t need the low gears to keep going.

Nobody else overtakes me though plenty of cyclists come the other way.

Across a blind crossroads without incident, onto Oulton Mill Lane to Cotebrook then a long wait due to the traffic on the busy A49. I cross over on the small chainring, up the stiff climb past the church then right at the next crossroads, then up into the high gears down the long slope into a dip to get momentum up to attack the uphill after it. Plenty of traffic, but they are all patient and don’t squeeze past. Back on to the middle hub gear, then to the small chainring, then keep going on the middling derailler cogs and slowly change up as I reach the next summit. Once over the top, big chainring, high gear on the hub, top gear on the cassette. Somehow this series of dips and summits is becoming less daunting. Only needing the lower gears for the last few yards, and this is more due to momentum than my legs somehow suddenly becoming mighty powerful. Clunking up through the gears after the last summit, speed creeping up then slowing for the A54 at the crossroads by the Fishpool Inn.

Across with no terrors then the next stretch to the A556 crossroads where the traffic is intense. I follow the pavement to the right then cross at a crossing, back along the pavement following a cycleway on the other side, then as the traffic suddenly dies down, across and right along Station Road to Delamere. There is a slight rise past a shop on the left where tempting memories of ice cream stops during last year’s heat wave saw away at the shins of my will power. Begone temptation! We’ll never get anywhere if we keep stopping to stuff our faces. Anyway, it's not that hot.

I press on over the summit, looking forward to charging ahead but somehow the anticipated speed doesn’t appear despite my best efforts. At last, near the bottom of the gentle slope speed builds and I storm ahead, over the hump of the railway bridge at Delamere Station, up a slight slope and then downhill again towards Hatchmere where a line of parked cars on the left limits progress to a series of fits and starts as random cars come the other way. A pain, as there is a hill to stop and start on but I must be becoming a “proper” recumbentist as it it is just an annoyance now rather than a cause for bloodcurdling terror as it was when I started out. Also, I find that if I just keep rolling, oncoming motorists sometimes flash to let me pass.

Anyway, up and over, speed increasing again as the hill flattens out and becomes a downhill across the crossroads, pushing on in the highest gears to gain some momentum for the hill up towards Kingsley. The road flattens, then becomes a gentle uphill, then the short sharp climb is visible towards the top. Feeling pretty good up to now, having to grind up the last bit in low gear is a painful reminder that my recumbent legs are still not there yet.

The relief of reaching the summit and gaining speed again is offset by the awareness that I am going to have to cut short my ride rather than enjoy the lazy freewheel through Kingsley to the road to Acton Bridge, as time is slipping away.

Instead, I am going to turn right onto Norley Road and ride the route that I followed last time with just three gears, with a full set. At the junction with Norley Road I stop at a layby to take a breather.

A woman in a smart blue tracksuit carrying a cardboard tray crosses the road and offers me a peanut butter cake “as you’ve just come up that hill”! I wonder how decrepit I actually look but never one to disappoint a lady, or turn down a freebie, I thank her and take one. Would such random events occur if I wasn’t riding a recumbent? It’s a mystery.

I take a bit of a detour but come out on the same road and it is just as undulating as last time. The undulations are enjoyable, a couple of steep uphills but also a couple of really good downhills. I manage to pedal down these, getting a bit close to the centre line on the curved second one, annoying an oncoming white van man at one stage, I think. My turn off is part way up the other side so I turn off, and never see him again.

Along waste Lane, onto the Whitegate Way. With the fatter tyre on the front the bike certainly feels more stable on the various surfaces, be they slightly soft mud full of bike tracks or gravelly stuff. An unexpected bonus is that the speed is better too.

It definitely feels that for the same effort, off road the speedo reads faster, and I don’t realise this until I take my attention from looking where I’m going to looking at it. I have measured the wheel diameters since as I thought that the difference between a 440 and a 406 might be causing the 406 to turn faster and so register a faster speed but they are both 20” pretty much exactly across the tyre treads.

Beyond the old Whitegate station three horse riders turn on to the rail path from the left. They pull in to the left when they spot me and I ride slowly past, talking as I go. "Just a bloke on a bike, no cause for alarm". The horses are very settled, not a flicking ear or rolling eyeball between them. I have met them before, which helps.

I carry on to Grange Lane where I turn right for the town centre, then right again for the sports fields. I pass a group of young kids with hockey gear and am surprised again by their group reaction. Sometimes I wish I could press a button and become invisible. “Sick bike” etc. I wonder if I am going to start a riot, as they are very excited. I say “thank you” and wave graciously. I carry on. Stop and paddle through the “A” frame barrier then launch uphill to a small estate, then to Delamere St. and home via Swanlow Lane. After crossing the A54 roundabout I come across a road closed sign. The Big Apple takes more kindly to being wheeled up the kerb and over a stretch of grass than its skinny predecessor. Then onto the road for a car free run for most of the way home.
No photos today but I include one from a day or so ago which shows the current state of the bike.




Also shows the home made front frame mounted rack.

Distance today 23.25 miles, average speed 11.9mph, Max speed 32mph


Total Ascent:​638​ft​​Total Descent:634​ft​​Start Elevation:189​ft​End Elevation:193​ft​​Min Elevation:120​ft​​Max Elevation:332​ft​​


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Apr 2021)

Nomadski said:


> Caution is always the best route until you get clarity on the issue. Get well soon.





gavgav said:


> All the best with things. I used to live in Worcester and so I love reading your ride reports from in and around that area.


Thanks both. Doc has now advised "No Cycling" (just the worst news ever). I shall have to keep up with all the activities on here  Keep em coming


----------



## DCBassman (1 Apr 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks both. Doc has now advised "No Cycling" (just the worst news ever). I shall have to keep up with all the activities on here  Keep em coming


I will do my weedy best to keep you entertained, as shall we all, I don't doubt! Any clues yet as to the cause of this calamity?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Any clues yet as to the cause of this calamity?


Something in my chest but otherwise not yet specific. Tests scheduled for Wednesday coming and diagnosis (I hope) on the Friday. From A&E and pacemaker checks it wasn't a heart attack. So that's something I guess.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks both. Doc has now advised "No Cycling" (just the worst news ever). I shall have to keep up with all the activities on here  Keep em coming



For how long?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2021)

Dwn said:


> That looks like such a great road to commute on. Very envious.



Good point: It's remarkable how easy it is to take this sort of thing for granted...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Apr 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Thanks @Donger. Bit of a strange one. Got the medics in action now. We shall see. Sufficiently fragile that bike rides are on hold until I know more. With no bike riding the world and the universe has ended


Coming late to this having been offline a few days. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dwn (1 Apr 2021)

Nice and sunny here today, so crossed the Clyde via the Renfrew Ferry. Noticeable that a lot of people finishing early this afternoon, so surprisingly heavy traffic. Had planned to do 30 miles but pretty windy so gave up about halfway. Better conditions tomorrow


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Apr 2021)

Donger said:


> Thought I was going to miss out on a ride in this glorious weather as Mrs D was talking about a trip to the garden centre today .... so I got up earlier than usual and went for a FOMO ride. Off out on the road at 08:59. Never let it be said I am not a morning person. As I arrived at the waterfront at Epney, it was clear from the number of little groups of people on the river bank and the line of parked cars and day vans that a bore was due. After checking with one of the waiting spectators, I found I had 10 minutes to spare, so I carried on to the quieter viewing point at the church at Framilode. On arrival, it was clear that others had driven there too to watch the spectacle:
> View attachment 581396
> 
> Severn Bores are classified under a 5 star rating system, (5* being pretty much a tsunami and 1* being a slight swell followed by the river going the wrong way) and 2021 is due to be a very poor year, with nothing bigger than today's 3 star bore. It wasn't a particularly impressive one, but any bore attracting a dozen or more surfers, a speed boat and a helicopter is something of an event. This dog, however, was clearly not impressed:
> ...


@Donger - Morning? I'll expect to have 30-35 miles in by that time come the summer months (pre club ride miles).
Your bike makes that wall look low...which it definitely isn't.


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Apr 2021)

Nothing special today just a 20 mile there and back trip to the coast.

What baffles me is how, on a ride like that, I seemed to have a battle with the strong winds for about 80% of it.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> For how long?


Uncertain at the moment . Hopefully next week I'll know more


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Apr 2021)

It was 25 degrees here this afternoon and I wanted to enjoy it before the weather changes this weekend. The new lockdown also starts on Saturday night – I’ll be limited to no more than 10km from home – so I was determined to enjoy the sunshine today and the freedom to go wherever I wanted.

A short loop out to Plaisance then back onto the D2 and W with the wind pushing me along to Ville Geffray then up to Kerminy. Towards Brignac then off via Ville ès Moreux to la Corbinais. Up the steep hill into Ménéac then the long descent E on the D305 to la Cotinaie. Home via Brignac and St-Brieuc-de-Mauron.

36 sunny and warm kilometres in a couple of hours.

The road to Brignac






A couple of small goats in la Corbinais






My bike in front of a fountain






Ménéac church


----------



## Mike_P (1 Apr 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Nothing special today just a 20 mile there and back trip to the coast.
> What baffles me is how, on a ride like that, I seemed to have a battle with the strong winds for about 80% of it.


Just coincidentally read an article on roadbikerider.com
" Quartering headwinds are almost as bad {as headwinds]. According to the late Ed Burke, Ph.D., wind tunnel studies show that any wind in the forward 200 degrees of an imaginary circle around a rider will impede speed. Only direct and quartering tailwinds in the trailing 160 degrees will feel helpful. That’s why on some days there seems to be a headwind no matter which way you turn."
https://www.roadbikerider.com/ultimate-guide-cycling-wind/


----------



## Donger (1 Apr 2021)

KingswayRider said:


> @Donger - Morning? I'll expect to have 30-35 miles in by that time come the summer months (pre club ride miles).


@KingswayRider .... You Yorkshiremen are all the same. "_When I were a lad we 'ad to get up at 3 in t' morning and put in 50 miles before we were allowed to cycle to school. Tell that to the kids today and they won't believe you". _


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Apr 2021)

Donger said:


> @KingswayRider .... You Yorkshiremen are all the same. "_When I were a lad we 'ad to get up at 3 in t' morning and put in 50 miles before we were allowed to cycle to school. Tell that to the kids today and they won't believe you". _


@Donger - No point wasting the day...


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2021)

My riding distances are somewhat restricted these days but I had a lovely ride with the sun setting behind the peaks of the Derryveagh Mountains on the horizon giving everything a nice amber glow. Pity I hadn't taken my phone or camera.


----------



## gavgav (2 Apr 2021)

A ride after working yesterday, where I made the most of lockdown easing, meeting both @Rickshaw Phil and his brother Doug, for a ride.

In the space of 48 hours I’d gone from summer cycling gear to winter gear, with a 13 degree C temperature swing and with a strong Easterly wind, it felt bitter again.

We set off through a nearby estate, then along the old railway path, through Reabrook and along the cycle paths to Heathgates, chatting as we went. We then meandered through Sundorne estate, which was busier than I’ve ever known it, with traffic, before getting onto the old canal path.

Back out into the roads at Uffington and a hard climb to Upton Magna, directly into the wind, where we paused at the entrance to the pub and the local village shop/cafe, which they are renovating and extending the outdoor seating area by the looks of it.

The second half of the ride was a little quicker, with the wind behind us, to Berwick Wharf, Atcham, where we crossed the old bridge and it was nice to see a young girl out practising on her bike with her mum, Cross Houses, Berrington and Betton Abbots.

We parted ways at the traffic lights, having thoroughly enjoyed being able to get out as a 3 again, with hopefully more of that to come and building up to some longer rides with Doug again.

16.15 miles, at a very leisurely 11.2mph avg


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

Okay, so it's yesterday. but still...






I decided to be adventurous and cross the stream. The things I do for you, honestly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Apr 2021)

A few rides to report on:

*Tuesday:* About five miles in the morning to do some fence painting. I had thought was going to be an all day session but it turned out that the friend I was working with had other things he needed to do, so after lunch I swapped the knockabout bike for the Raleigh and headed out into the warm weather to get some more miles in. The route was just the regular Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cross Houses, Condover one.

There was hardly any wind at home but heading out of the village I was straight into a brisk headwind that slowed progress quite noticably. Struggling into it on the way to Condover I got overtaken by a tractor and trailer with a cyclist riding along in the slipstream and making it look easy.  

I'd hoped that on reaching Longnor the wind would help for a bit but today it was definitely blowing from an againsterly direction. I did get _some _speed up on the way to Frodesley and Acton Burnell but I can do better.

Through Cound Moor it was a pleasant ride with hardly any traffic. I paused for a photo at Harnage and rejoined the road just after a Freelander which proceeded to be driven very slowly on the wrong side of the road down into Cound.  The Yorkshire county flag was flying today.

I did get the wind behind me on the way up to the A458 and because of that decided to stay on the main road into Cross Houses this time as I was getting on well. The leg towards Condover wasn't too bad then I had a great tailwind to finish off with, where the cruising speed hardly dropped below 20 mph,

First ride of the season in shorts and t-shirt and there were about a couple of dozen other riders seen too which isn't bad going for a weekday.

24.2 miles at 14.7 average. My quickest ride of the year up to this point but I could possibly have just cracked 15 if not for the mile or so behind that Landrover.





A view from Harnage.





Still a splendid display of daffs at Cound.

*Wednesday:* With another nice day forecast I got out in the morning to make the most of it. I got the Galaxy out for its first trip of the year and decided to do something a bit longer this time. The route was: Condover, Upton Magna, Walcot, Eaton Constantine, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover and home.

The wind was much lighter this time and the bike felt fabulous to ride so I made good progress to Condover (saw a white Ferrari here) then on towards Cross Houses and Atcham where it had warmed up enough to dispense with the fleece I'd started in. A JCB turned onto the Berwick Wharf road shortly before me and I decided to give chase and see if I could get close enough pick up the slipstream - I did manage to, but only moments before they slowed to turn off into Home Farm.

The good run continued to Upton Magna (overtaking a couple of other cyclists on the way) and Withington. At Walcot the bridge is closed which was unexpected, however there is still pedestrian access otherwise I'd have had a fairly long detour. The undulating middle section of the ride begins here. I'd put a bit of effort into the early part of the trip and the legs were already a bit tired from the previous day so I took it fairly easy on the climbs and enjoyed the descents. I wasn't overly impressed by the bus driver who started an overtake on a corner descending into Eaton Constantine then thought better of it as the road narrowed.

The climb out of Cressage didn't seem too bad this time and I was quicker on the way to Cound Moor than expected. There had only been a handful of cyclists about on the trip so far but I started seeing more after reaching Acton Burnell. From Longnor my enthusiasm earlier in the ride started catching up with me - I ran out of water and was wishing I'd brought a snack along - so it was a more moderate pace back to Condover and the dash up to the A49 seemed fairly sedate compared to Tuesday. I got a good overtake from a lorry on the main road followed by a surprise on seeing that the load on the back was a spitfire. Not an everyday ocurrence.

34.3 miles at 15.2 mph average. Pleased with that.





View of a hazy Wrekin from Berrington.





A pause on the old bridge at Atcham.





A sea of daffodils at the one end of the bridge.





The River Tern at Walcot.





Ah, so that's why the road is so quiet.

*Thursday:* April Fool's day and it seem like the weather is the one playing the joke. From t-shirt and shorts the last couple of days it was back to full winter layers, and I still felt cold while working in the morning.

Later in the day my brother and I met up with @gavgav as he has already reported up thread. As well as being about 11 degrees colder, there was also a brisk north easterly wind which slowed progress to the meeting point. We had a meandering tour out to Sundorne on busier roads than expected then left town and made our way into the wind to Upton Magna where we picked up the tailwind and had a good run to Atcham and Cross Houses. As Gav has mentioned it was good to see a budding cyclist out practising with what I would guess was a new bike.

It had been pretty overcast from the start of the ride so the sun breaking through the mirk later on was nice to see. I missed getting what would probably have been a good photo of Doug and Gav riding into the sunset just after Weeping Cross.

Doug did pretty well this trip but needed to take a breather on the last climb of the day after parting from Gav.

20.1 miles by the time I got back at 11.2 mph average.





Just the one snapshot from this trip; by the shop/cafe at The Haughmond, Upton Magna.


----------



## Dwn (2 Apr 2021)

Perfect weather in Glasgow; sunny, and no wind but mild temperatures. Wife and I due to go on two day trip in May, so we each took a loaded pannier as practice. Definitely slowed us down up the hills. 34 hilly miles though, so quite happy with that. Some lovely views over the Clyde but I always forget to take photos. 

As a side note, today was the busiest I have seen the roads (with motor traffic) since lockdown one last year.


----------



## bagpuss (2 Apr 2021)

^^^
Lovely part of Shropshire .Hoping to pass through Iron Bridge, Leigton & Condover in a few weeks time en route Pulverbatch . {Weather depending }


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Apr 2021)

Out on the Tricross at 2.30pm with David & Suzanne from our village. A bit nippy so warmer gloves and thin shoe covers. Bumped into Gareth so all four of us rode together, felt strange as not done that for a while. 30 miles to the outskirts of York with an average of 16.1 mph, lovely ride.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Apr 2021)

Out on the 24 mile Matfen loop with Mrs A_T on the tandem... really pushed ourselves and managed just over 16mph average... bit tired now but a nice day for a picnic on the Green.

Lots of people about today- always see a lot of smiles and happy faces when we're out on the Orbit!


----------



## dan_bo (2 Apr 2021)

Quick hour over the Pike after decorating today. Quite chuffed with the pic.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Apr 2021)

Delayed start to the days ride proved positive as the sun put in appearance by the time I set off, not that it lasted for the whole ride. The delay largely being down to the ebike which would not reverse back into the bike shed. Problem was the chain was wedged behind the spider and it took some time to free it, and two attempts to refit it.

Annoyed the Wahoo immediately by not following the planned route; it had been plotted on the basis of a westerly and today was a distinct northerly; back to winter kit with added head and shoe covers. So A59 and Burley Bank to Penny Pot again and then south with a number of PRs over Norwood Edge




Steep drop down to cross over Lindley Wood Reservoir and then up to Farnley and down to a non-working it seemed Queen Victoria drinking fountain.




Though Otley in slow queuing traffic and west then south along the A6038 before turning off to descend Old Hollins Hill but first this lump of up to 18.3%




The descent brought me to the 3rd digit AZ of Es*h*olt. Rather scarce in village names I found an appropriate notice board at the church.




The village use to be where Emmerdale was filmed.




Back to the A6038 and the climb of Hollins Hill before turning off in search of a Gu*i*seley name. Got a triple collection in one shot.




A NE-E-NE route largely upwards along Carlton Lane with an easy right turn SE out off as a van stopped well before the junction for two horse riders who were eventually going to turn into Lane. More queuing traffic at the junction with the A658 which I turned onto NE with the decent of Pool Bank. At the foot signs referred to raised manholes but the road had been resurfaced apart from, of all places, a section on the upward slope of the bridge over the River Wharfe.

More annoyance of the Wahoo followed as given the northerly I decided to stay on the lower route of the A658, and A61 briefly, before heading to the climb through Burn Bridge. Paused at a pretty mouldy bench for a final snack and then via the car blocked Beech Grove and looped round to the A59 westbound in order to tackle the final climbs in a southerly direction much to the Wahoos delight as the plotted route was reacquired.

38.31 miles with 3,077 ft climbed 12.3mph avg (650ft and 1 mile more than the plotted route for which Komoot predicted a 12.5mpg avg)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Apr 2021)

Bit of an epic on the tandem with the lovely Mrs Tuesday in the Cheshire flatlands, just shy of 100k.

Feat. Tatton Park/ Frodsham / River Weaver / Anderton Boat lift. Many small lanes, wall to wall sunshine, Buzzards a-plenty, a hare, a swallow.














And this lovely orchard was a perfect lunch spot.






Rather tired now.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Apr 2021)

Much cooler this morning than the past few days and after commuting in short sleeves and shorts this week it was back to warmer clothes. Headed off to Horton and onto the Ellesmere road to Loppington turning by the pub to Nonely and then to Myddle. Up the hill to turn down Lower road to Merrington where a bus driver tried the stupid pass of the day on a narrow, windy uphill lane where he couldn’t see round the corner and seemed to forget he was driving a bus. It would have been a daft idea in a car but he wasn’t going to get up much faster than I was going and the back of the bus was much closer than I would like. Called him some unladylike names under my breath and carried on to Old Woods through to Yeaton passing some nice gatehouses for the local estate. Up another bank to Little Ness, past Adcote school into Baschurch , over the crossroads to Weston Lullingfields, Bagley meeting a big tractor and crop sprayer coming out of a field, I stopped and let him go first so he wouldn’t have to overtake me, unfortunately he was going slower than I was! Luckily it was turning into a lovely sunny day so didn’t mind that much. It wasn’t long before he turned off and I got moving a bit faster to Lee, Ellesmere, up Swan Hill passing lots of parked cars so the Mere must have been busy, down Stocks lane to Welshampton, Northwood and home. It was definitely warming up by the time I got home, lots of people out today. 35 miles.


----------



## Old jon (3 Apr 2021)

The forecast promised a north easterly wind. And it was. So I thought I would do what I have read other riders do, ride into the wind on the way out, should have a tailwind on the return journey. And it was not warm.

Never mind the temperature, once across the Aire the road goes up to Oakwood and that warmed me up. More up, more warmth and then turn onto Red Hall Lane. A right turn right into the wind, or so it felt. Ride along Skeltons Lane next, this will be closed from the sixth of the month until sometime in August. Diversions may be interesting.

Descend Sandhills, there is a change, into Thorner. And ride up Church Hill out of Thorner on the way to Bramham. Oddly, the wind was not obviously slowing me, or maybe I just found the right gear for once. Turn left onto West Woods Road, just before reaching the village. The A1 M is to the right of this, must have soaked up any bad effects the wind may have had, pedalling was pretty much as normal.

Wattle Syke roundabouts next, left, first exit, onto the road with that name. Which could be translated as ‘stream with willows,’ though there does not seem to be a watercourse nearby, except the River Wharfe. Well, maybe. Riding, turn left to Collingham and soon a right turn onto the A659 again heading to Harewood. The road climbs, the wind is a real tailwind and I was lucky enough to be there in a quiet time, traffic wise. Reach a false crest and down in the dip is the left turn to East Keswick.



From here it is the ridge road, using various aliases, all the way to Slaid Hill. In the other direction this road is quick, even though to the eye it seems more or less flat. The direction I am riding today? Up, some of it short and sharp. Most of the rest, just up. Reach the traffic lights at Slaid Hill and the road has run out of up. For which I was truly grateful, from now on I can pretend, to myself, that I ride almost quick.

Shadwell Lane to Moortown, almost a ‘U’ turn onto Street Lane, Princes Avenue to the clock at Oakwood. Further down the hill to go back across the River Aire then I am almost home. Once there, after thirty one miles, the garthing told me 555 metres of going up, and very unusually, exactly the same downwards. In old money, about 1820 feet in either direction. Had to smile, it was a good ride.

Tyre tracks in three dimensions. Ish


----------



## Cathryn (3 Apr 2021)

My longest ride for 4 years at 42 miles...and solo as well. I was legit nervous beforehand - I nearly chickened out, then nearly turned back twice...I had to promise myself I’d call my husband half way if I was miserable!

Reader...I wasn’t miserable!

I rode through the Vale of Pewsey, linking together the pretty villages along the Kennet & Avon canal until I got to Hungerford, where I sat by the canal and devoured 1) coffee 2) veggie sausage roll 3) a sultana and raisin pastry as big as my face! And then I rolled home along the Ramsbury road back to Marlborough! 

The weather was okay...dry but grey, overcast and with a cold headwind at all times! I didn’t stop for photos as it was too chilly and I wanted to keep going. Got home tired but not exhausted and feeling chuffed with myself!


----------



## gavgav (3 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> My longest ride for 4 years at 42 miles...and solo as well. I was legit nervous beforehand - I nearly chickened out, then nearly turned back twice...I had to promise myself I’d call my husband half way if I was miserable!
> 
> Reader...I wasn’t miserable!
> 
> ...


Awesome, well done!


----------



## C R (3 Apr 2021)

Cathryn said:


> My longest ride for 4 years at 42 miles...and solo as well. I was legit nervous beforehand - I nearly chickened out, then nearly turned back twice...I had to promise myself I’d call my husband half way if I was miserable!
> 
> Reader...I wasn’t miserable!
> 
> ...


Nice bike, what is it?


----------



## gavgav (3 Apr 2021)

After completing what I hope is my last Saturday morning working in this pandemic, I got out into the sunshine after lunch, to bag my April half century challenge ride, early in the month. Whilst the sunshine was lovely, it was freezing cold out there, with a biting North Easterly wind, that I was riding into for the first 10 miles or so.

I followed the same route as on my Thursday ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, to Upton Magna, having to negotiate lots of people who seemed unable to walk in the pedestrian lane of the shared paths and a lad on a horse, along the old canal path at Uffington.

From Upton Magna I battled the wind down to Withington and Walcot, where, despite the bridge closed signs, I knew there was a way through for cyclists, following reading Phil’s report earlier today. I met quite a few cyclists on the next section to Charlton, including overtaking an elderly chap on a bike that was way too small for him and he had a dog on a lead running alongside him.

At Charlton, I turned up the lane to Wrockwardine, where some new speed limit signs have appeared, but are covered yet, along with some paved entrances/exits to and from the village, so I expect it will become a 20 zone soon. I finally had the wind behind me now and paused for a photo of The Wrekin





I crossed the old A5, with ease and then enjoyed a wind assisted climb up and descent down to Eaton Constantine, before having to wait an age to progress at the crossroads, due to streams of traffic, then descending to Cressage. An easy cross of the A458, was followed by the steep climb up Shore Lane, to CoundMoor, then a left and right to Acton Burnell.

From there I turned back into the wind again, to Pitchford, where despite a road closure for pothole work a few weeks ago, they’ve basically filled in about 3 or 4 of the 30 or so deep potholes and appear to have done with a knife and fork, creating mounds that are almost as bad as the holes!!

I was feeling the cold again, on the final sections to Cantlop, Betton Abbots and home, with 31.5 miles done at 11.6mph avg. A shower to warm up when I got home and time to start my Easter beer 🍺


----------



## Cathryn (3 Apr 2021)

C R said:


> Nice bike, what is it?



Thank you. It's a Thorn XTC. She's rather old but I adore her.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2021)

The forecast locally was wrong today..... but in a good way. Less windy than I'd expected and with . The plan was to do another longish ride so I got the Raleigh out this afternoon and headed to do an orbit of Shrewsbury.

The first section out to Montford Bridge was on cycle paths to Shelton then on road through Bicton. The cycle paths aren't fast going but it was quicker once on the road. I overtook another rider who started off from the Shelton lights in a leisurely manner then he came past me a quarter mile or so later along with a car blaring its horn all the way past - one of those pillocks who believe that riding two-abreast is illegal I expect. The other rider was only slightly faster than me and in Bicton met up with another rider and slowed so I overtook again. By the time I'd crested the hill and dropped into Montford Bridge they were nowhere to be seen.

In Montford Bridge I turned off this road and took to some quieter ones, dropping into Grafton and Yeaton then headed for Old Woods and the climb to Merrington. I thought I'd take the pleasant detour to Harmer Hill this time - I'd been in two minds about it as this is a very popular place for people to walk and cycle but to my surprise, today it was pretty much deserted.

Next up were Plex and Hadnall. I'd turned so that the wind was starting to help which made this section a little easier than usual and the gradient on the way to Astley helped too. After crossing the A53 I took the slightly longer way round to get to Bings Heath, Poynton and Roden. I had the wind helping now which made for some comfortable cruising through Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna and Atcham. Going through Cross Houses and Berrington is a bit longer but easier with just the one steepish climb to tackle then it was the usual route to Condover and turning back into the wind for the run up to the A49.

A very nice Easter Saturday outing. A good selection of other riders out and about but in honesty I had thought that there would be more.

38.7 miles at 14.7 mph average.





Yeaton





Nice to see some traditionally laid hedges on the road to Old Woods.





At Harmer Hill; I imagine that being a stunning place to live.





At Withington. Hopefully it'll be possible to have a pint at the pub here sometime this summer.


----------



## itboffin (3 Apr 2021)

72.50 miles with 4025ft ascent today with the club, dreadful NE headwind 25-30 mph with stronger gusts


----------



## Mike_P (3 Apr 2021)

Left head and shoe covers behind today; weather was overcast with increasing sunny periods as the ride went on and the northerly wind seemed lighter than yesterday. Initially followed the route of the ride I did a week last Tuesday, aside from taking the correct turns in Bilton.
The change was to head south east from Knaresborough; not unproblematic as waiting at the lights to cross the York Road I glanced down at the chainrings and saw the chain not on the smaller ring as I expecting but partly on the larger and otherwise draped over the pedal crank. Despite refitting the chain it seemed jammed, eventually resolved by changing the rear derailleur
Through Little Ribston then east over the A168 and A1(M) to Cowthorpe with a daffodil lined exit to the village.




Again through Tockwith to Long Marston but then I continued in a south easterly direction to the third digit A to Z of As*k*ham Richard, xx*j* having been skipped.




Shortly afterward came Bi*l*brough




Through Catterton and a narrow lane to the A64 where I joined a cycle track alongside the road. That was well surfaced until the A64 veered away and it changed into a plainly a long time since maintained pavement and a closed off road alongside of worse condition, probably nothing done since it was the A64. Then got completely confused by a maze of no entry and York A64 signs without any obviously signed route to Tadcaster. Opted to continue along a pretty good stretch of pavement only to find it narrowing to a few inches in width with a drop to one side. Shanks’s Pony put into use.
Headed north west to Wighill to reacquire the route of the previous ride west to Wetherby and then north east through Kirk Deighton; the cross wind pass Thorp Arch was noticeable due to the open boundary on the north side of the road but nevertheless a number of surprising PRs between Wighill and Wetherby.
Variation came at North Deighton as I headed west to Spofforth and up Haggs Road; surprisingly the initial steeper section was windless and I could have done without the gillet. A zig zag on and off the A658 and I paused after turning onto Rudding Lane to remove the gillet. I regretted that on the subsequent decent but soon warmed up with the subsequent climb and the upward drag of the A661. After turning off that the leveller and slight downgrades saw a further pause to put the gillet back on and ended via yesterdays route via the A59.
48.6 miles with 1,824ft climbed.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Apr 2021)

I’m always amazed by the number of Yorkshire people on this forum


----------



## DCBassman (4 Apr 2021)

I've come to understand that bicycles have alwats been a big thing in Yorkshire nd surrounding counties, hugely more so than here in Devon. On the whole, because it's flatter, I think!


----------



## davelincs (4 Apr 2021)

Today’s ride , a good frost this morning, but the sun came out


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2021)

dan_bo said:


> Quick hour over the Pike after decorating today. Quite chuffed with the pic.
> View attachment 581997


There needs to be a CC 'photo of 2021' thread... beauty


----------



## Donger (4 Apr 2021)

First club ride of the year today! Six of us set out towards the Malvern Hills, turning back somewhere near Pendock in Worcestershire and returning via Corse Lawn, Tirley and Wainlodes Hill. I let the side down by getting off and walking the latter, as I lost control of my breathing and started to palpitate. I was fine as soon as we set off again, though. Met a few idiot drivers on the last leg (from the moment we got near Gloucester) but thoroughly enjoyed the ride anyway. 46 miles in great company and superb sunny weather. Loved it.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2021)

Not posted much as most of my recent rides have been rather mundane and often repeated but today's was a bit different as I would have company for the first time this year . I had arranged to meet @tallliman at 10 in Cossington . Out the door at 0930 took the direct route was there slightly early but @tallliman was waited so after a catch up were on our way up the Wreake valley. Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Asfordby and up the climb of Saxelby hill through Warnaby into the first blast of headwind finally turned off down lawn Lane to Willoughby on the Wolds through Wysall to East Leake were we found the preposed cafe stop was closed which wasn't a great shock so we pushed onto Gotham ( yes home of Batman ) where we had a picnic ( the chocolate bar ) on a nice bench . Long drag into the headwind to Kingston on Soar ,Sutton Bonnington ,Normanton and the last big climb out of the village onto Cotes were we parted company @tallliman headed home to comp!ete an imperial half century leaving to head home via Barrow ,Mountsorrel and Cropston ,home with 53 miles in the bag . Was getting warm by the time I got home as the sun was warming and I was still dress for morning chilly conditions a lovely ride chatting away now can't wait for a proper cafe stop but we're getting there


----------



## Mike_P (4 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> Gotham ( yes home of Batman )


Actually pronaunced Goat-am but the tales of the wise (or mad) men of Gotham https://nottinghamhiddenhistoryteam.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/the-wise-men-of-gotham got drawn as a parallel to goings on in New York and there founded the background for Bob Kane to set for the Batman stories.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Actually pronaunced Goat-am but the tales of the wise (or mad) men of Gotham https://nottinghamhiddenhistoryteam.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/the-wise-men-of-gotham got drawn as a parallel to goings on in New York and there founded the background for Bob Kane to set for the Batman stories.


Yes you upset the locals saying Gotham as in batman


----------



## Donger (4 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> Yes you upset the locals saying Gotham as in batman


I've only ever passed that way half a dozen times ..... but I've yet to drive through Gotham without seeing that someone has added "City" to the sign at the edge of town.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Apr 2021)

A beautiful day today for a ride with Martin & Gaynor to York city centre for coffee and bacon sarnies. Almost 47 miles with a steady average of 14.5 mph, great ride out.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2021)

Ah, the perfect symmetry of Chester train station! If I ever save up enough money to donate to the 'Put the bleedin' clock in the middle' fund .....




..... enough griping already, corking Easter day for a 22 miler .
Bit gusty at times, wobbled a bit in the cross winds but all good. Quick stop down the Greenway.




Loop out into Wales, as is the norm, before a much swifter ride back. Motored it back on the eastward Dee path at 20mph+.




Grosvenor bridge. Not the first pic of this I have posted, but I think it rates highly on the bridge-ometer .
Hope everyone enjoyed their rides today and happy Easter


----------



## dan_bo (4 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> There needs to be a CC 'photo of 2021' thread... beauty


Ta!


----------



## dan_bo (4 Apr 2021)

What horse


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Apr 2021)

Decided to go car assisted tandem for some new scenery, and the ride in homage to today's Tour of Flanders:

*Ronde Van Whitkirchen!*

Started in Audlem, then headed North of Whitkirchen through Aston, Wrenbury and Norbury. Happened upon the church at Bickley perfectly for lunch in the sunshine, buzzards sparring overhead. 






Next into the wilds of Wales briefly, including a visit to the idyllic whitewashed brick Church of St Mary Whitewell, set amidst mighty oak and yew trees and upon a bed of daffodils, brook babbling alongside. 






Thence back to Audlem, finishing down the towpath alongside the flight of locks of the Shropshire Union canal.






A near perfect spring day en tandem, 40 smiles. Could only be improved by the Shroppie Fly being open for a pint at the end!


----------



## bagpuss (4 Apr 2021)

Todays ride was totally deja vu for the first two thirds of my ride . As per my route of Wednesday last ,even had my lunch on the same wall .
Some pictures of interest along the way .
At the the top of Marston bank a fine veiw of the Weaver hills is to be enjoyed .







The Weavers are right at southern end of the Pennines . In a month or so I hope make my first foray of the year over them .
I was able to get some pictures of NT Norbury Hall and Manor house as I past today










Norbury Hall is a NT holiday let which takes a group of 10 in normal times . Plently of info on the NT webb site .
Another point of interest on my ride is the Ashbourne Shrove tide goal at Clifton .









The goal . For anyone interest in this annual English past time here is a link.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Shrovetide_Football .

i continued through Ashbourne & to the hole in the wall at Moor end .






Finally returning to Derby via Bradey, Mercaston, & Kedleston . Again time well spent a wheel under clear blue skies .
I hope you have all enjoyed your day what ever you have being doing .


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2021)

bagpuss said:


> Todays ride was totally deja vu for the first two thirds of my ride . As per my route of Wednesday last for the first two thirds .Even had my lunch on the same wall .
> Some pictures of interest along the way .
> At the the top of Marston bank a fine veiw of the Weaver hills is to be enjoyed .
> 
> ...


You know what, I'm not a big fan of 'classsic' bikes, but your Mercian is worth making an exception for


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Apr 2021)

Didn’t have time to go very far today which was a shame as it was a lovely day and the forecast for the next few days is cold and windy. Started off to Loppington towards Burlton turning off to Colemere, Newton Mere onto the Ellesmere road to Welshampton, take the lane by the church to Lyneal, Northwood and home. Lots of horse riders about and not much traffic, it was 9.5 miles before I even saw a car! 16.2 miles which was enough to keep up my 100 miles a week average.


----------



## C R (4 Apr 2021)

Today's target was the southern flank of the Malverns, which seems to have been a popular destination today, as @Donger was aiming that way too.

Back on full winter gear, as the thermometer was showing -3°C outside, and to think just on Thursday I was riding on full summer gear!

Out at 6:30 crossing the river at Lower Wick and then heading out to Powick. There was a bit of fog around the river, but the sun was out and by the time I got to Callow End the fog had cleared out, leaving a beautiful clear day, but man, it was cold.

There was quite a frost on the fields, but the roads were clear, and I was making good progress. The views towards the hills on the way to Hanley Swan were amazing with the low rising sun light, but my phone would for some reason not take photos.

I stopped for a bit of a drink by Welland's church, and followed on towards Pendock through the Common, dodging a few sheep and a couple of cows here and there.

At Pendock was time to turn east, parallel to the M50, to the A438. I had planned to ride back via Tewkesbury and Pershore, but I was feeling the miles now, so turned for Longdon to go back via Upton and Croome.

A bit over 42 very enjoyable miles, but riding in winter kit again is a bit of a pain.

The map


----------



## a.twiddler (5 Apr 2021)

4/4/21 Easter Sunday .
Sunny but with a cold wind. Expected to be colder for the next few days, so I thought I ought to get out there today. I was going to try to cover the full distance that I'd set out to do the last time out. However, the wind was a lot sronger than I expected. The bike had been checked over, as there had been some creaking last time. Now all tightened up, it was commendably quiet. The old Linear has a bit of a reputation for being a squeaker and a creaker but mine has been a pretty quiet example. I think the previous owner's attention to keeping the folding joints greased and properly tightened has helped, and I've kept that up. 

Before launch I had to get through some irritating jobs around the place but now no more ado, out the back gate, hop on and pedal away (before Mrs T. thought of something else) towards Wettenhall. To start with it was downhill and there didn't seem to be any wind so I soon got the average showing 15mph on the bike computer. I continued through the dip at Wettenhall Bridge and up the climb out after it without it dropping too much. I had great expectations, after my last run, of the free running abilities of the bulbous Big Apple on the front.

All went well until I reached the turn right for the road to Oulton Park. Suddenly the wind that the hedge had been protecting me from came at me as I turned into it. A veritable wall of wind sucked the strength from my legs like Recumbentists' Kryptonite leaving me twiddling up an invisible hill. The worst of this lane is that it didn't twist and turn but zigged and zagged in straight lines so that you were riding at the same angle to the wind for long stretches before the next change of direction. The road speed varied between 8-10mph while the average speed trickled away before my very eyes. I consoled myself with the thought that a) at least I was on my recumbent and b) there was probably at least one other poor sod going through this further back on an upright.

At one of the zig zags a farmhouse had a St. George's Cross flag on a post which was so tight you could hear the wind whipping it, an oblong sheet of material pointing horizontally back the way I had come. Go baaack, young Twiddler, go baaack before it's too late! Just past the hedge was a sheep that seemed to be saying , baaack! Baaack! I don't normally take advice from sheep, and I didn't this time. I was still rather daunted by the unexpected wind as I twirled glumly on. I thought how good it would be to fly along on the way back though I did wonder how soon it would be before I had to turn for home with the delay caused by the head wind. 

I pressed on and soon came to a turning for the lane that passes Oulton Park. There was some relief from the wind for a hundred yards or so between the high hedges but it soon disappeared when they dropped back. The farms along this lane have good hedges but they are set back several feet with a verge that covers the distance between them and the road. I pressed slowly on and eventually came to the lane that follows the ancient red brick wall of the Park. It dips here, and the wind was briefly behind me but once I turned left from this I found myself in a sort of curving leafy wind tunnel which variously helped me and hindered me. I decided to turn downwind at the next crossroads. 

It was downhill as well as downwind as I turned right, and I bunged all three gear ranges into high. I wasn't prepared for the catapult effect as I flew up out of the dip and changed down earlier than I needed to, letting a road cyclist whiz past. I was still steaming along when I reached my left turn for the A54 and flew down into another dip and up again, only having to change down near the top. As I reached the A54 a police car screamed past, causing all the traffic to slow right down and giving me a chance to nip across into Clay Lane. This is a narrow downhill lane between high banks which widens as it turns right then left. There was nothing coming so I stuck it in all the high gears then got up as much speed as I could before hitting the climb to the summit at the railway bridge at the top.. Again the wind pushed me along and I could have hung on to the high gears for longer. Another road cyclist got by standing on his pedals and I settled back to spin up to the top. Are they all using the wind to try for personal bests? At the top I turned into the old station car park and found an empty picnic table with plenty of room around and stopped for a snack.


There was plenty of traffic on the old rail trail -cyclists in families or pairs, walkers, dogs, horses, but none on the car park. Nobody came close or spoke to me and on that day, that's the way (uhuh, uhuh,) I liked it. 







I put my rubbish away in the bin, got back on to Clay Lane over the bridge to Whitegate, across the crossroads and downhill to the church, to see what speed I might get up. I used to call this "the test hill of doom" but since then I have got decent brakes and many of the things that used to worry me as a new recumbentist have become less of a thing. Disappointingly 32mph was all I managed despite the wind. though it was rather blustery from the side further down, which didn't help. 

I turned round opposite the church, went back downhill and left into Mill Lane. There was wind assistance all along here, though there was also a lot of traffic.

I came out by the rock salt mine, and still kept rolling at a decent speed. Eventually reached the bottom of High St, climbed to the cross roads by the Police Station and crossed over to Ways Green and Gladstone St., uphill and home. 

Total mileage 17.19 miles, average speed a disappointing 9.5 mph, max speed 32mph. 

Total Ascent:​501​ft​​Total Descent:501​ft​​Start Elevation:188​ft​End Elevation:188​ft​​Min Elevation:75​ft​​Max Elevation:260​ft​


----------



## Ian H (5 Apr 2021)

After doing intervals in an unscientific way up & down the old road the other day, I went for a gentler circuit this afternoon. 76k and not overly hilly (about 900m). It was lovely to be out in sunshine and comparative warmth.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2021)

As others have already mentioned, Easter Sunday has been pretty good weather-wise and I managed to get two rides in.

*Morning:* After a little bit of tinkering with the Raleigh first thing (rearranging the furniture on the handlebar) I took it out for a quick blast round the short version of my Acton Burnell loop. The A49 was pretty busy so I had to wait my turn to get out into traffic then I had a decent run to Condover despite what felt like a headwind. After Ryton I had to pause briefly for a traffic jam (1 runner, 5 walkers, two cyclists and a horse & rider all meeting at the same point ) before continuing to Longnor.

I'd hoped the wind would give a boost to Frodesley and Acton Burnell but I didn't really notice it being much quicker than usual to be honest. The riders going the other way did seem to be having to put in some effort though.

As commented by @gavgav recently, the road repairs in Pitchford are a disappointment. I went over one of the new patches that looked smooth as I approached but gave me a heck of a jolt. After climbing out of the dip I was facing a headwind again and I knew that the end of the rde would be a lot of work to keep up the pace I'd managed so far - the drop bars got a lot of use in the last few miles. The A49 was quieter on the return leg which I was quite grateful for.

A fraction over 17 miles for this one at 15.8 mph average. Quite a few cyclists out and about but once again I had expected I'd see more, especially with the forecast looking poor for the next few days.

*Afternoon: * Having had a light lunch and repaired a garden bench (I knocked it over a while ago and the back snapped off ) it seemed silly not to make the most of the lovely weather so I got the Kingpin out for its first ride of the season. For this one I headed up Lyth Hill, along the track to the top, down to Annscroft then worked my way round the base of the hill to Stapleton, Gonsal, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover and braved the A49 again.

Riding the Kingpin is a different style of cycling - just having the 3 speeds encourages taking the ride as it comes rather than trying to push on, and that's just what I needed after the quick ride in the morning. Lyth Hill was quite popular, but not as busy as I've seen it recently, then I had the lane to Annscroft mostly to myself (just a couple of walkers and a car). Getting through Annscroft itself was a bit of an effort due to the wind but turning off at the next crossroads I had it mostly helping along the almost empty road to Stapleton. The A49 was clear for me to cross and there was nobody on the road until reaching Berriewood. The descent from here to Condover would be really fun if only the road was a bit smoother.

My original plan was to return via Little Lyth but seeing that there were fewer people out and about I thought I'd tackle the headwind and the main road. Taking it easy, the brisk wind was managable. A couple of other riders overtook and disappeared into the distance without breaking a sweat but I was content to just trundle.

14.6 miles at 12.7 mph average according to Strava which is quicker than I expected. These small wheel bikes do get along well without making a fuss about it.

Some snaps from the second ride:




At the top of Lyth Hill.





Near Annscroft, it's a bit breezy. I'm glad it's behind me for a few miles.





On the road to Wheathall on a gorgeous spring day that is just pleasant enough to be out in shorts. While writing this less than 24 hours later it's bitterly cold and snowing.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Apr 2021)

Typically this bit of North Yorkshire had a disagreement with the weather forecast; Sunday was sunny but the wind was gusting whereas today the wind by mid afternoon was no longer blustering, and eight degrees with the sun out. A short ride out therefore late afternoon today with a few instances of spinning into the head wind. For a change through the Country Park and the eastern bit of Penny Pot so as to ride NW down Burley Bank, across the A59 and down Rowden Lane for a pretty local third digit A-Z of Ha*m*psthwaite




Then up Hollins Lane matching my PR for the third time, before heading via Humps and a Hill and using a Wahoo promoted route in the town centre rather than the signed cycle route - turned out to be a Strava segment; number of Stravaites on it this year - 1, me  Along the vehicle blocked Beech Grove and once again back to 1972 but also one very happy dog having found itself a giant stick




Carried on replicating that route from a couple of weeks back to reach Pa*n*nal




NW away up Spring Lane to pick up the route when I took the wrong turning seeking a crossing of the Stray; no problems today but the wind across that open section was strong. Opted to use the A59 again westbound; this time onto the adjacent cycle path. 18.5 miles 1444ft climbed.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2021)

Easter Monday and another ride was called for. The knockabout bike was most convenient to get out at short notice so I grabbed that and aimed to do the Leebotwood, Pulverbatch, Longden route that I've been avoiding since getting "tutted" at early in the latest lockdown.

Getting the bike out the air didn't feel too cold at home and I wondered whether two fleeces might actually be too warm. Hedging my bets though, a third one was in my rack bag just in case. After a bit of a wait to get out onto the A49 again (it's become as busy as before Covid) I set off with a cracking tailwind and made good progress on familiar roads to Condover, Ryton and Longnor. It was nice to take a right at the crossroads just after Longnor for the first time in ages and I had company in the form of several other cyclists on this section.

At the next junction I took a right again to ride the A49 through Leebotwood (hardly any traffic here) then turned off heading for Walkmills and Smethcott. The change of direction showed me how strong the wind was and as I climbed the wind was chilling me rather than getting warm with the effort. While stopped to put my third fleece on a couple out walking appeared at the gateway I was beside and we chatted a bit.

Pressing on up the hill it was fine for a while but at the top I was more exposed to the wind and it started getting quite cold. Reaching Wilderley I decided to cut things short and took Wilderley Lane towards Stapleton. This is a nice bit of descending, apart from suddenly meeting the milk tanker that filled the lane from hedge to hedge.

By Stapleton I was really getting very cold and the climbing on the way to Exford's Green did nothing to help that. I took another short cut along Green lane which is a bit rough to ride easily but has high hedges which did at least offer some respite for a short while.

Having crossed Lyth Hill (I didn't even think about stopping for a photo of the view today) it was straight home for a cocoa to try and warm up.

20.9 miles at 11.8 mph average. I really underestimated how cold it was today. Thermal leggings and three fleeces weren't enough. It's not very often that I regret having gone out on the bike but this was one of those occasions.





At Smethcott. This pool tends to come as a surprise as it's near the top of a long climb.





View to the Wrekin from the crossing of the Picklescott road.


----------



## AndreaJ (5 Apr 2021)

It still looked like spring today with bright sunshine but it was very cold and windy so back with the winter jacket. Started off making very slow progress into the wind to Whixall turning to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank before finally getting out of the wind to Blackloe and Alkington. Back into the wind to Tilstock meeting a huge tractor towing some equally huge machinery on a very narrow lane managed to squeeze onto a strip of grass and hoped he really did know how wide it all was, he crawled past with a bit of room to spare. Turned back towards Whixall, Hollinswood, Coton, Edstaston, Creamore, into Wem and along the High Street before turning to Tilley, Loppington and home. 27 miles, looked like a lovely spring day with the hedges slowly turning green and lots of wildflowers in the grass verges but definitely cold.


----------



## Cathryn (6 Apr 2021)

Ea





ster holidays and the young one is at a football day camp so the husband and I had a day together! Ran some errands in Chippenham, parked up and went for a jaunt along the surrounding lanes! 

Bit of off-road but we had to turn back due to lack of time before the main off-road bits I’d planned! Visited the village of Biddestone...wow that’s pretty! Saw several really nice country pubs all closed...gutted! I love a pub garden on a bike ride! 

Bitterly cold! Rode in my puffy jacket and was not too hot! Am so ready for summer!


----------



## bagpuss (6 Apr 2021)

After looking at the forecast I decided south east was the best option although this would mean a head wind on the way home . Now unless I am travelling further a field, I rarely go this direction because it is dissected by the M1 and various other major trunk roads .There are however a good number of resonable marked cycle routes .
So I left Derby via the Derwent cycle path and through Elvaston Castle park . Back lanes to Shardlow which sits on the banks of the river Trent .
Shardlow was an inland port during the 18th century and still boasts a number of very old warehouses . Over the river into NW Leicestershire .
Short stretch of the A6 and onto the old road {Now closed to motor traffic} to Castle Donnigton . Up hill into Castle D and then down to Hemmigton
Some of the buildings in this village date back to 15th & 17th c . It has about 10 thatched houses yet is within a mile of the M!




Here I went bridleway riding for a 3 mile loop to Lockington . To Kegworth via proper cycle paths under the MI .
Short lunch stop here under still clear skies .
From Kegworth to Hathern,Long Watton & Diseworth here the sky darkened and snow flurries began . Time to turn for home! Past EM Airport and Donnington park . Onto the old railway line at Kings Newton .





Finally back into Derby via the old canal route and a good shower of snow .


----------



## Glow worm (6 Apr 2021)

Bright and breezy would be a generous description of today here. Effing freezing more accurate. But still, a surprisingly pleasant 12 mile saunter here today out on the fen.





One of my favourite routes near Burwell Fen. I sat in the sun nearby before a few flurries started.






After a few more miles I hunkered down in another sheltered spot. Sunny one minute, snow the next.




The bike got a dusting.







From the bridge. One advantage of the big sky fens is you can see the weather coming from a long way off. So had plenty of time to find the next shelter before another pelting






Then it really came down - a nice covering by the end of it. I’ve seen a few swallows so far this spring and I really feel for them in this weather.
If any of our local cuckoos happen to be reading this, we’ve missed you greatly, but please don’t rush back just yet.


----------



## ianbarton (7 Apr 2021)

Two very windy rides. On Monday I did a circular route through Whitchurch. The outward leg was a struggle against the wind into Whitchurch. I got my reward on the homeward run with the wind behind most of the way. I added an extra 5km at the start because I forgot my rucksack so had to go back home to collect it!

On Tuesday I had to cycle into Nantwich to go to the Warfarin clinic to make sure my rat poison levels were OK. It's slightly downhill most of the way and I can get there in about 40 minutes. Yesterday it took me almost an hour cycling into the gale! The homeward section was better, but the wind was at an angle, so not as helpful as it could have been. When I got to Wrenbury the lights at the level crossing were flashing, so I had a rest in the shelter on the platform and ate my lunch and watched a couple of trains go past before cycling the last five miles to home.

Nantwich town centre.




Level crossing at Wrenbury.




Here comes the train.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Apr 2021)

A very cold and therefore short ride. Only target: double figures. So basically, to the bottom of the Leg O'Mutton ramp and back.

Despite the usual once-over, the headset felt increasingly loose, so at my usual 3.5 mile stop in the mouth of Grenofen tunnel, I checked it out. Wasn't the headset. QR was undone. Not loose, undone.  Just as well I noticed it when I did. A couple of cattle grids later and there could have been a wizard prang, what?

Bloomin' cold!




Did I mention it was cold? Despite the dry forecast, there was rain, sleet AND snow, all within the first half-hour! Not a lot, but hey...


----------



## Cathryn (7 Apr 2021)

Met a friend for coffee in Fairford, right at the south end of the Cotswolds and then took myself out for a spin! Heck it was cold!

North to the Barringtons and Rissingtons and across for a hot pasty in Bourton! I was so cold!

Then 10 or so roller coaster miles with gradients up to 14% before landing in the almost unbelievably beautiful village of Bibury! My word, what a fairytale! Must go back when it’s warmer!











Grateful to get back to Fairford for warm layers, hot chocolate and cake! I did 33 miles in all...in retrospect 20 would have been plenty in the bitter cold!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Apr 2021)

Out this morning for another try at riding round the Pulverbatch area. There was snow on the ground first thing so I got some proper winter layers on and headed out.

I was going to tackle the loop the opposite way round this time so started off climbing over Lyth Hill and dropping down to Annscroft, as I've done a lot recently, then headed for Plealey and the long steady climb up to Oaks from that side. Not very many people out on Lyth Hill today - the top car park was completely empty which is unusual by recent standards. I overtook another cyclist in Plealey - one of only a couple seen this trip.

From Oaks the views were good in the clear air - I didn't stop to admire them but carried on to Wrentnall and tackled the climb across the edge of Broom Hill, taking the long way round to Pulverbatch then the undulating lanes to Wilderley, Smethcott, Walkmills and down to Leebotwood. The cold weather had done a good job of keeping people indoors and only the most intrepid seemed to have ventured out. Lots of farm operations are going on so the most common vehicle to be seen along the lanes were tractors.

Getting along much better this time I decided to extend the ride and carry on to Dudgeley then across the A49 to return through Hollyhurst, Longnor and Ryton. While approaching Dudgeley I could see that the A49 was very busy, but fortunately when I got to it there was a lulll and the only vehicle was another cyclist crossing the junction from the opposite direction. Knowing that I'd be turning into the wind as I turned towards home I'd been expecting it to be a slog but it wasn't too bad this time and the favourable gradient made for reasonably good progress.

Nearing Condover the headwind made itself a bit more noticable so I opted to head over Lyth Hill rather than face the exposed section and the traffic. Having to ride past a field where muck spreading was taking place upwind of the road wasn't very pleasant . The A49 did prove to be quite busy so it was better to only be on it for a very short time.

28.9 miles this trip at 11.6 mph average. Good to get out with enough layers on. I shall be quite glad when some spring weather returns.










A couple of views taken at Lyth Hill.





Looking towards Eastridge Woods from Broom Hill.





Pulverbatch, with another pub that I look forward to visiting when things are a bit more back to normal.





View to the Lawley, just after crossing the Picklescott road.





The Lawley as the backdrop again as I pause near Dudgeley.


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Apr 2021)

I seem to have booked the wrong week off work because it’s still freezing cold and even the sun has given up on spring, although the wind has finally calmed down and I decided that the white stuff falling from the sky couldn’t be snow! Set off to Northwood turning to Bettisfield, Breadon Heath and across to Welshampton passing a herd of young Highland cattle who were probably quite happy with the cold. Carried on towards Ellesmere spotting the first swallows I’ve seen this year by the Mere, turning up Sandy Lane to Trench then Elson, back into Ellesmere and onto Tetchill , Hordley, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields and Baschurch. Over the crossroads and past the schools to Eyton, Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton, Loppington finding the road to Horton was closed for long overdue pothole repairs, the nice man with the job of standing out in the cold with the road closed signs said I was fine to go through , the man in charge of the road closure the other side of the repairs was also letting everyone through! I turned off at Horton and home. The snow didn’t last very long, 37.6 miles and not many people out today.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Apr 2021)

AndreaJ said:


>


I love Highland cattle, they roam loose on Dartmoor near Brentor, a few miles from here.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> *I seem to have booked the wrong week off work *because it’s still freezing cold and even the sun has given up on spring, although the wind has finally calmed down and I decided that the white stuff falling from the sky couldn’t be snow! Set off to Northwood turning to Bettisfield, Breadon Heath and across to Welshampton passing a herd of young Highland cattle who were probably quite happy with the cold. Carried on towards Ellesmere spotting the first swallows I’ve seen this year by the Mere, turning up Sandy Lane to Trench then Elson, back into Ellesmere and onto Tetchill , Hordley, Bagley, Weston Lullingfields and Baschurch. Over the crossroads and past the schools to Eyton, Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton, Loppington finding the road to Horton was closed for long overdue pothole repairs, the nice man with the job of standing out in the cold with the road closed signs said I was fine to go through , the man in charge of the road closure the other side of the repairs was also letting everyone through! I turned off at Horton and home. The snow didn’t last very long, 37.6 miles and not many people out today.
> View attachment 582834
> 
> 
> View attachment 582835


You're not the only one - a short shopping trip by bike this morning was enough to convince me a walk was the better option this afternoon.


----------



## Old jon (8 Apr 2021)

Still cold, still breezy, cabin fever. I do admire all those who go out for a ride in garbage weather, the sort which has been happening around here just lately. I had to persuade myself to wheel the pretty bike out this morning and pedal away. And, I am glad that I did.

Into Holbeck, actually, cross the beck on the way to Office Lock. Ride along the towpath, oddly, the water level in the canal was higher than usual today. And dropping, bits of towpath still had puddles, ah well. By the time I reached Viaduct Road I still had not warmed up. It took the climb to Headingley to do that. Keep going, Lawnswood is next, and I decided to stay on the A660 all the way out this morning.

Going through Bramhope another rider appeared in front, and was steadily increasing the gap. No hurry here, the gap widens. The lights by the Dyneley Arms shortened it again, and just around the next two bends, road works! So a bit of a chat, and when the lights changed she was still faster than me. Into Otley, I was aiming for the bridge over the Wharfe. So was she, but by a different route. Last seen powering up Billams Hill when I turned right onto Farnley Lane.

And rode up to Farnley. Then down again, crossing the River Washbrook on my way to Pool. The road works in Main Street seem to have finished, rides rather well. Take the first exit from the mini roundabout, muttering my usual litany, and keep riding to Arthington.



After turning right, slog my way up Creskeld Lane. Not slog, really, just enough effort in a low enough gear. Most of the way up it is a bit hemmed in, but the wind found a way around a few times. Just enough for the occasional swerve . . .

Back to Bramhope, turn left by the wine merchants and enjoy the wind assisted ride up Kings Road. Then turn right, downhill until Adel Dam is crossed, and back to the Otley Road at Lawnswood. Headingley to Kirkstall, shall I try the towpath again? Why not? A short diversion, the little bridge has been declared unsafe. A shame, it has likely been there since the canal was opened in 1777. These days there is a busy road over the top, wonder what will be done?

So, back down to Office Lock, under the wings of Water Lane and wend my way through a bit of Hunslet on the way to home. The wind had another go as rode the last rise on the way, but did not blow the smile away. Thirty three miles, 1857 feet up, And a left foot feeling freezing. Brilliant ride though.

Multi coloured map shop, maybe, and some variations in altitude, staying above sea level:-


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Apr 2021)

Glow worm said:


> Bright and breezy would be a generous description of today here. Effing freezing more accurate. But still, a surprisingly pleasant 12 mile saunter here today out on the fen.
> View attachment 582701
> 
> 
> ...


Love that last piccy ... very eerie


----------



## itboffin (8 Apr 2021)

I thought to myself i'd started to get a bit of colour to my face, nope that would be a light red wind burn developing.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2021)

Yet another battle with the wind just to maintain a decent speed on the open sections. The most unusual thing about today's outing was somehow managing to get 1200ft of upwards stuff in the first 24 miles - who says Suffolk is flat? OK, there was only 250ft in the next 12 miles, but who's counting 

Out via Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne and Waldringfield to Martlesham, the for the first time in a while I took a diversion through Little Bealings, Great Bealings and Tuddenham St. Martin to get back to Rushmere St. Andrew and the usual Bucklesham Road route home.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Apr 2021)

it's been a few weeks but finally got out for a road bike ride on a paved trail. just under 20 miles after work. temps in the low 60sF & ending in the high 50sF I think. 1st ride of the year in shorts. long sleeve base under a short sleeve base worked well. took off the bar mitts & only used some light wind stopper type gloves. left the toe clips (& covers) on cuz I didn't want to swap pedals in my rush. & figured one more ride w/ the covers would be a harmless test. a bucolic day even the horses were enjoying just sitting in the sun. stopped for a selfie w/ some woodland art. looking forward to ditching the face covering once they lift the mandate, if ever


----------



## DCBassman (9 Apr 2021)

Strangely, this was exactly the same ride as the last one, but MMR has awrded me an extra quarter mile! Oh well...
A shakedown for the Scott with new rear tyre and new chainrings. It didn't go well on the mechanical front.
Could not select the big ring. Small ring wasn't always available either. No idea what I might have done to the adjustment of it all, but it's complete carp at the moment. The 39t middle ring is pretty much all I'd hoped for, gearing-wise, so I'll persevere with it.





Weather less cold, thankfully. But you know what? Aside from the poor brakes, I enjoy the ride on the mixte more. It all works, always a bonus, and it's waaaay more comfy on the 28s.


----------



## theloafer (9 Apr 2021)

bright and sunny ...so off on my fav route... out to Shildon the offroad way .. up Brusselton bank and down through wood. which brings you out at Haggs lane,then onto the 715 ncn cycle route or better known as Hummerbeck lane. across the A68 towards Hilton -Langton over the ford to little Newsham . then a detour down a short section of the A67 to Winston on to Ovington (the maypole village) then on to coffee stop at Eppelby. scone+coffee sat in the sun shine was ace. then back usual route just short of 40 miles grrrr
Morning Ride | Ride | Strava 
this little guy was sound asleep


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Apr 2021)

Much warmer today with no wind and unfortunately no sun either. Set off with no particular plan into what was described by BBC weather app as “light drizzle “ towards Whixall deciding to go down Rack Lane to Coton and onto the Whitchurch road, carried on to Quina Brook and down a lane I hadn’t been down before but had a rough idea where it went to take a detour to Edstaston. Turned towards the church then to Poolhead, Foxholes having to slow down while the guinea fowl from the farm decided if they were going to move off the road, for a change they all went in the same direction fairly calmly and I carried on to Horton, Loppington Lyneal and Colemere. There was a big delivery lorry blocking the lane with 2 cars behind it having to wait for it to finish and go, I managed to squeeze past pushing the bike and round Colemere back into Lyneal. Turned off to Welshampton back to Northwood hoping that the road closed signs didn’t really it, just before my turning home the road was closed for the ongoing pothole repairs, there are a lot of potholes but they haven’t got very far down the road since Wednesday! Unfortunately they were diverting the traffic the same way as I was going. The “light drizzle “ turned into heavy rain half way round so I got home very wet apart from the bits covered by my waterproof jacket but still better than riding in the wind. 26 miles and only saw 1 other cyclist and 2 walkers.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Apr 2021)

A post work ride today; work duties had taken me out car borne and cyclists were everywhere today. Come 4pm and a bit there was a distinct cool wind but largely sunny. Headed east opting for the climb of Chatsworth Grove aka Humps and a Hill as that time of day Skipton Road seems very busy eastbound even during lockdown; suspect a shift change at a certain military installation 
Strava says it was a north westerly which could explain the PR up the humps although generally it seemed to be more a north easterly. Then Bilton Lane, with the first canine caused halt of the year, and the A59 to Knaresborough where I took a rarely cycled in this direction route north-west through Scriven to Lingerfield. Turned south-west to reach the third letter A-Z of Sc*o*tton.




Thereafter another rare ride in going anti-clockwise around the Brearton(ish)-Nidd route to Ri*p*ley. Entering the village from the north I was surprised there was no village nameboard so sought out some appropriate signs.




Heading homewards it certainly seemed to be a north-easterly tailwind beyond Killinghall but any likelihood of a PR was scrubbed by the TTLs. 16.43 miles 973ft climbed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

Riding back to my village on Thursday, the last bit between the railway station and my apartment...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

Yesterdays ride to work:






And the ride back in the evening:






It's hard to think this scene was essentially monochrome a few weeks ago.


----------



## davelincs (10 Apr 2021)

First time out on the road this week, I’ve had a couple of sessions on the trainer
A bit on the cold side for the first 5 miles , throughly enjoyed it , but there again I always do 😀


----------



## Old jon (10 Apr 2021)

Blue skies and gentle breezes, but degrees were lacking. This was expected to be put right reasonably soon and I had a route I wanted to ride. Me and the Spa went.

It seems a long time back that Jack Lane was closed for road works, I almost missed it. The easy way into that bit of Holbeck, the way out was on Great Wilson Street. Up to Oakwood after passing the bus station, and turn left at the clock. That is a steep bit just after there, or it may be that I had not fully warmed up. Turn right just after passing the posh gates of Roundhay Park, another right takes me across the Ring Road for the climb up to Slaid Hill.

And the wonderful whizzy road along Wike Ridge to East Keswick. A clear morning, so the views to the right were rather wonderful too. Linton next after crossing the River Wharfe, and leave the village on Northgate Lane, it’s a bit of a shortcut to the Sicklinghall Road from Wetherby. Up that village too, there is none of it after the crest, and the road meanders along, scenery doing well, to Kirkby Overblow.



And beyond, to the A61. The Wharfe does not have many bridges, I have to reach the south side of the river and Harewood Bridge is conveniently on the A61. There is a dodgy right turn (oncoming traffic is a bit close before you can see it) shortly after crossing the bridge, the A659 yet again. Not far, the left turn to Weardley is next. And it goes up a bit.

First bit, through the village. Not bad. Sharp left bend, levels out for a while. Sharp right, after it starts climbing again, steeper now, and only a bit past halfway I ran out of lungs legs and gears. There’s a false crest three trees higher up, back on the bike there, again it levels off a bit. Until the final ramp, which went fine, if a bit slow. And then everything is easy again.

Past the New Inn, wonder if it will be open on Monday? And Eccup village on the left. Straight across at Five Lane Ends, then Adel and its dam lead to the A660 and the way home via Headingley and Kirkstall. Used the road into the town centre this time, rather than the towpath, followed by the wander around Hunslet before reaching my street. With a grin. 2365 feet, and it seems I can feel each one of them, and thirty six miles. It is so good to have some clear weather at last. And to ride in it.

Some scribblings . . .


----------



## Ian H (10 Apr 2021)

The first actual event this year, (No) Breakfast in Bampton, a modest 100k run impeccably with regard to Covid precautions by Sarah. 
I added another 40k by riding to & from the start. Didn't quite get to 100 miles, but still my longest ride since October. No photos, sorry.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Apr 2021)

Once the morning's snow had stopped and the roads dried, took the tandem out for a 20 mile blast. 

Averaged nearly 17mph, overtook a couple of startled roadies in Rapha, and managed to dodge the showers too.

Most invigorating if damn cold. 

Before photo:


----------



## Mike_P (10 Apr 2021)

Lovely sunshine and light northerly so more third character AZ hunting this morning with Q skipped; ostensibly could have been a continuation of yesterdays ride and outbound north this time avoiding the TTLs by using a rarely used bit of the A61 before heading back to the normal route on the edge of Killinghall (or rather avoiding the rest of a climb) to join the A61 further on as normal. Through Wo*r*mald Green




and then east to Bi*s*hop Monkton. Actually missed the name sign on the road in so headed north on the road to Ripon for the photo.




Had a snack by the stream with what looked to a brand new bench to make use of.




Decided to change the sportscam battery – er, no spare batteries Was totally certain I had picked two up so puzzled headed south to Burton Leonard, scrubbed the rest of the intended ride and then looped back to Wormald Green where there was no sign of them South then on the A61 with a new PR on the climb from South Stainley and through the TTLs to find no sign of them at home 20.68 miles 1222ft climbed.


----------



## theloafer (10 Apr 2021)

almost the same ride as yesterday..as I started out with karon but i could tell her heart was not into it ,so returned home as she had no key with her. not many out today poss due to it been chilly. decided to call in to barny along the A67 just to add a few miles on to yesterdays total. out towards Whorlton and up the bank back to the A67 . which i were i noticed my bottle missing,so back tracked to barny scaning to road i got to where i had it last ,outside the Teesdale tearooms asked them if it had been handed in .NO but then they give me a free bottle of water to see me home .. .coffee and scone at Eppleby cafe again ... but as it was really cold by now they were devoured speedly and was on my way .I got to Piecebridge then the snow started which made me get head down and rush for home  60 miles with the back and forth bits .(no pics)

Morning Ride | Ride | Strava


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2021)

*Bike selected;* CGR, as I was on woodland/sandy tracks/bridleways
*Weather;* cool, broken cloud-cover, slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used;* to illustrate points not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)


Nothing much, just pottered about quite locally into the woods/fields of the NewLands Estate
(which historically has links to the Templars)


First link along NewLands Lane, past the allotments & over the railway bridge south-west of Normanton Station
Past the (old) brickworks chimney; now a phone mast https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3675566
Then passing the 'Pylon Pond'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3516021


Down NewLands Lane to the 'crossroads'
Turning left (due south) (s/p Goosehill)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10212718177781605&set=a.10211878570791955



Past the ponds, with the intention of circling them to head back along the river bank
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3520326

I just came back up this climb to the 'cross-roads'

Taken Monday 27th April 2020






Once past the boisterous, but friendly, Staffie being walked, it was straight over onto the Birkwood Road section
Or, as I have known it for a long time; _'The Miners Path'_, it's flagstoned further along, but a lot have been lifted & stolen







At the end of the NewLands boundary wall, it was a hairpin left into the woodland, over the collapsed stonework picking a route to avoid stopping/putting a foot down
Turning near this location
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2762301

Then a meander through, what some call the 'Bluebell Woods'

Taken Monday 27th April 2020






And across to the top of 'Summer-House' as I call it (it may be on some form of MTB strava...)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2091017

Then to the top;





A steady controlled ride down, to note any particular points that may cause issues
My aim being to 'clean' it, riding back up, as a complete section, & not put a foot down/stop

There's two particular points
*1.* a rutted portion, where you have to go up onto the outer-edge, to avoid catching pedals in the rut/erosion
*2.* a sometimes wet section, possibly a spring is there??, it's been covered with varyingly sized rocks

I wasn't timing myself, plus I intended using the lowest gear I've needed anywhere yet; 34 x 21 (10-speed/12-28 cassette, so '4th')
Most of it was fine, the rut skirted by going onto the ridge, skimming the fence-line at the spring-site to keep going
Some wheelslip, at particularly dusty section, but coped with

Bugger
Less than 10 yards from the top, I go off-line, at another raised section, there's a small patch of greasy surface (possibly due to overnight rain, & very light snow), but it's enough to bring me to a halt

I decided not to try it again, but just head back down through the Bluebell Wood, rattling over the tree-roots, turning north (left) out of the woods, back onto _The Miners Path_


Turning right (east) past the supposed 'Plague Stone' (I think it's a gate-post, that had a head on it)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2034484

To the side of the Mushroom Farm (Altofts Lodge Farm), which is owned by the family of one of my oldest (in terms of time known; 50 years+) friends
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2034500

Out onto Patience Lane, past the 1930's Doctors Surgery
Onto Station Road, over the railway bridge
Left onto King Edward Street, passing the ASDA, where the swimming baths, & a cinema once stood

The old baths
Not certain of the date, but I think 2004/2005?





It was one of three, that the town had; http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/47651

Both of the others still stand!
- The Empire is a house (we considered it, before buying this, but it's on a busy junction)
now flats, I believe; https://www.movehut.co.uk/property/406764-empire-house-29-wakefield-road-normanton-west-yorkshire/
- The Grand,, has been a sewing factory, a childrens fun/party venue

Then back home.................




More information on the Estate, here; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2021)

test ride on the new build , steady club ride as we had a new rider


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2021)

as much as I wanted to get out early for a ride I had errands to run & tires to swap on 2 bikes. wound up also doing maintenance on all 3 bikes. brought the bike stand out of the basement to enjoy the weather & progressively brought more stuff out for the various tasks. so after it all, I had to make similar trips back inside to stow everything. had some lunch, coffee & a cat nap, then got out for an 11 miler on the MTB




the 2 patches, 1 on ea. tire are still doing fine. losing track of how old they are. a cpl years at least
















still a kid inside I guess


----------



## C R (11 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> as much as I wanted to get out early for a ride I had errands to run & tires to swap on 2 bikes. wound up also doing maintenance on all 3 bikes. brought the bike stand out of the basement to enjoy the weather & progressively brought more stuff out for the various tasks. so after it all, I had to make similar trips back inside to stow everything. had some lunch, coffee & a cat nap, then got out for an 11 miler on the MTB
> View attachment 583328
> 
> the 2 patches, 1 on ea. tire are still doing fine. losing track of how old they are. a cpl years at least
> ...


The photos while riding, were they taken by someone else or do you have some kind of rig to take them?


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2021)

C R said:


> The photos while riding, were they taken by someone else or do you have some kind of rig to take them?


yeah I strap a camera to my cat & chase it. lol, no just a bit sketchy riding 1 handed w/ a collapsable camera stick w/ a quick release. I try to only do it when other ppl aren't around to see me do it, cuz it's kinda bike-nerdy. the cam is sometimes set to a 5 sec time lapse, but more often, I just take video & look for an interesting frame to grab. I try to do it over terrain I won't fall on due to the 1 hand thing. like for the water here, I rode thru it first, then again w/ the camera, after I deemed it safe. except for that deep part, I only rolled thru that once, but I took the bridge on the first pass to look into it for obstacles

I use the same mount on several helmets, bike bars, the camera stick & a small tripod. so I can go out with 1-4 cameras, usually just 1, & move it from location to location depending on what might be interesting. including underwater. I'm really interested in what happens at ground level




mudflaps do work!








the cameras have a sensor which auto rotates the clip for editing later. the stills on timelapse have to be manually rotated




the tripod is good for ride-bys, you know, coming & going





View: https://youtu.be/AYjRG5qwefg


not to hijack the thread but the cam on a stick is goofy fun

View: https://youtu.be/e3Zvu4V5wYc

or dangerous situations

View: https://youtu.be/4sZsNAWxeT8


----------



## C R (11 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yeah I strap a camera to my cat & chase it. lol, no just a bit sketchy riding 1 handed w/ a collapsable camera stick w/ a quick release. I try to only do it when other ppl aren't around to see me do it, cuz it's kinda bike-nerdy. the cam is sometimes set to a 5 sec time lapse, but more often, I just take video & look for an interesting frame to grab. I try to do it over terrain I won't fall on due to the 1 hand thing. like for the water here, I rode thru it first, then again w/ the camera, after I deemed it safe. except for that deep part, I only rolled thru that once, but I took the bridge on the first pass to look into it for obstacles


The photos look great.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Apr 2021)

Cold and windy this morning and even some snow in the air so back wearing long bibs, warm shoe covers and a few layers. Out with Martin & Gaynor for a shorter ride out to Naburn and a take out Coffee at the Lemon Tree in Tadcaster. Nearly 27 miles with an average of 14.5 mph.


----------



## bagpuss (11 Apr 2021)

Two odd hour ride round the lanes north west of Derby for me today .Lots off other riders out and about and some in shorts on a cold windy morning!! 
Heavy hail on the way back home,glad i was well togged up. Roll on summer . No pictures to cold to take gloves off .


----------



## geocycle (11 Apr 2021)

Managed to get out for the first ride in about 10 days for various reasons. Very cold with frost on the cars but bright sunshine. Headed toward Ingleborough with an idea of either heading south through Bowland or skirting the Dales. The vehicles coming toward me covered in snow, salt on the roads and snow on the Bowland fells settled that debate. So off to Clapham where I found a nice location for my picnic near the falls where I watched grey wagtails, then across the old road to Ingleton. Fabulous views but perishing, pleased I had my winter longs, buff, under hat, merino layers and sunglasses! Nothing open in either village so finished the flask and headed home. Avoided hale showers. Pleasant 46 miles with 900m of up.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Apr 2021)

Out for the first club ride of the year. I arrived in time for the social group ride (rather than for one of the faster rides) and, as there were too many people for one group, we split into two groups with me leading one.

Our route was a mix of tiny back lanes and main roads to make up an enjoyable 34 miles. Today's ride had a great group including one new to the club - everyone helped the new rider to get round as they were finding it a little difficult. I think there may have been one too many hills at the beginning of the ride which brought on the fatigue. All hills were conquered and the new rider completed the whole route with a smile at the end. Most impressively, they put up with my inane chatter - a distraction to take their mind off the distance - as a naturally un-chatty person, this was quite a feat on my behalf! How do chatty people think of so many different things to talk about! 🤔

The café was open for our planned stop at Sherwood Forest 🌳. This was fine for most, but with a limited menu on offer and me with an egg-allergy, it made interesting. I had the one token vegan cake - a chocolate and salted caramel slice; that was much nicer than expected. We didn't see Robin Hood before anyone asks. He was no doubt hiding in the trees.

There were a number of idiot drivers on the roads today. Much more than when on previous club rides. One chap in a black Ferrari came very close to two of our riders. It shook our newbie rider up a little. I tried to reassure that this was the exception rather than the rule. I shouldn't have had to reassure them at all - there was no need for the driver to cut us up like that on an open road.

One of our number dropped off the back for toilet stop. We waited in a field gateway at the top of the hill when about 40 sheep 🐑 suddenly stampeded across the field on the other side of the gate thinking we had arrived for feeding time. Baaaa'd luck for them, unfortunately 😁

There really are some pretty little villages in Derbyshire and we were fortunate to ride through one or two of them today. Some of the houses look like something out of a fairy tale. 

We arrived back at our starting point with smiles all around and an enjoyable time had. Looking forward to the next one.

No photos unfortunately. I always forget to take some.

34 mi / 54.8 km and 1,788ft / 545m elevation


----------



## Donger (11 Apr 2021)

A chilly one, today. I was out in my shorts, despite it being about 3 degrees when I left home, as I was doing a long ride and didn't want to boil in the bag towards the end of my ride. The second Kingsway CC club ride of the year again saw exactly six people turning up, and we headed off to Sharpness docks and back via Slimbridge, Frocester and Stonehouse. It stayed dry and I gradually warmed up during the club ride. Great company as usual. We parted ways about a mile short of Kingsway, as I set off back down the lanes to Frampton to put in the necessary extra miles to bring up 63.1 miles (101.5km). From the 50 mile mark for the next 3 miles I got caught in a hailstorm. I didn't have to stop to put on my rain top as it was just bouncing off me, but it wasn't particularly pleasant.

Got home 5hrs 39mins after setting off. Quite pleased with that. I wish I'd brought my camera, as there was a most unusual view of the Malvern Hills from the waterfront at Epney. Surreally, the sky behind the hills was a brooding dark grey, but the hills (which were lit up by bright sunlight) were bright green except for the peak on the right which, alone, was covered in snow. Another great ride done, and I'm still in the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. I probably wouldn't have gone out if it wasn't a club ride, but I'm really glad I did. Cold weather cycling can be quite exhilarating.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mike_P (11 Apr 2021)

A morning much like yesterday apart from a wind stronger enough to be annoyance; a hinderance when riding into but of little assistance as a tailwind. The hindrance hit me as I headed north to the A59; I had actually meant to start out like Mondays ride through the Country Park but automatically turned right rather than left.

To gain the intended route meant the climb of the middle Oaker Bank which I have recently been avoiding. At least the wind direction meant it was partly helpful aside from being a partial cross wind on the S bend approach off the decent of the northern Oaker Bank. Onto Penny Pot and down to Hampsthwaite like last Monday, then south-west to Swincliffe Top the steeper way; max of 13.7%, a false flat and a then a max of 13.9%.

A decent then into the almost hidden valley of the, seemingly lost, township of Felliscliffe, described as such in a 1870s gazetteer, it is now a Parish name only. Only the watercourse gets out of the valley in a downward direction and westbound, as I was, is a series of ramps and false flats through Tang to the third character AZ of Ke*t*tlesing.





I had noticed a snow line on the distant hills and in particular once beyond the village verges and field edges showed signs of such. Up to Kettlesing Head and a short zig zag across the A59 to head south west to pick up Penny Pot eastbound. The snowish verges continued a fair distance east until the elevation dropped sufficiently. A few clouds had filtered the sun but the otherwise it stayed fine contrary to the weather forecast (actually turned out be correct sometime later; 4.20pm) which it seemed most had believed as I only saw one other cyclist the whole ride which I ended by heading through the Country Park with only one dog reluctant to move out of way. 12.74 miles 1030ft climbed.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Apr 2021)

Out on my mountain bike, the first outdoor ride in 10 squillion years. Since being a pup owner my ride time has been curtailed. I bought a Wahoo Kickr, I’ve been Zwifting every day for 8 weeks .

A coast and lanes ride. Plenty of lambs, plenty of flowers and a singing Chiffchaff right under my nose.

13 chilly miles with some sleet!


----------



## C R (11 Apr 2021)

Another frozen April Sunday, but ice or not, I was going out.

Three below zero again, and as it had been raining last night there was a lot of ice on the cars, however, there was no ice on the roads.

The plan today was a jaunt towards the back lanes between Hallow and Ockeridge, which I haven't been to for a while. 

Sun was already out at 6:30 when I set off, and there was no wind, but it was COLD. First destination was Hallow, so out via St Peters, and then through town, past the Cathedral, and then past the University.

Hallow came quick, past the new site of Worcester Cycle Centre, and then a left turn for Ockeridge via Sinton Green. From Sinton Green there's a gradual climb to Ockeridge, which got the legs warming up. After Ockeridge I carried up the hill to the Martley Rd, where I took a left for Martley. here I noticed that there was snow on the fields, and the air was noticeably colder.




From here Martley came quick, and then follow on down to Lower Broadheath via Wichenford. I was glad to reach Lower Broadheath, as the air was warmer here, and my lips were finally getting the feeling back. Here I stopped by the entrance to Elgar's birthplace for a drink and a bite, but got moving soon as I was cooling down too quickly.

Next destination was Leigh Sinton via Bransford. The road was busier than I expected with lorries, but they were all patient and gave plenty of room. Half way to Leigh Sinton the mist was finally lifting, and this was the view of the hills.




It could almost be Switzerland. This view is the opposite end to the one @Donger mentioned in his post.

As the mist lifted, the sun was now warming, which made the cycling easier. Up Stocks Ln, and then head to Upton via Madresfield, Guarlford and Hanley.

After Upton my legs started to flag, and my speed dropped significantly, and going up Kinnersley and Pirton was a bit of a struggle. 

Made it home in just about three hours, with another 43 miles under my belt.

The map


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Apr 2021)

It was a bright sunny morning which almost felt warm in my garden out of the breeze but I decided to stick with the jacket and gloves just in case. Set off to Loppington, Nonely and up the hill to Myddle, down Lower Road passing a few dog walkers to Merrington , Old Woods and turned to Eyton. Over the railway crossing to Baschurch where the children’s football has restarted which looked very popular. Took the turning to Stanwardine and it started to snow, carried on to Bagley hoping it would soon go as there was still some blue sky about. Turned off at Hordley to Lee where the snow and hail was getting worse and onto Ellesmere where the cars were all covered in snow, turned off up Swan Hill and the sun was out and the roads were dry. Changed my plans and headed in the direction of the sun rather than the big black cloud to Breadon Heath, Hampton Bank, Lyneal, Loppington , Horton and back home with no more snow. Glad I had a jacket on but should have left the mudguards on as well! Quite a few other cyclists out again. 37.6 miles. Thought I finished riding in snow in winter.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Apr 2021)

Decided to go out for a fairly fast "Tempo" ride today, got all the gear on went to blow the tyres up and thought the rear tyre looks a bit weird. Inner tube was coming out through a split in the sidewall. The tyres were Michelin Power competition which were actually the ones I put on last weekend, they were brand new but had been in storage in my loft for the last 3 years and I had decided to use them up on my "best" wheels.
well another trip to the loft was needed and I dragged out a virtually unused Vittoria corsa. ( I have loads of tyres in the loft from the days when me and the kids used to race) .
Weird thing I found was the Michelins were 25mm and last weekend I felt they were a bit sketchy and they did not look right on my old reynolds wheels which havea thin profile compared to new wheels, the Corsa's were 23mm and just seemed too suit the wheels better and seemed to have more grip.
Well the ride went fairly well within 2 miles I saw a fellow club member ahead and thought he was going a bit slow so I caught him and had a very brief hello and pushed on. Afterwards I felt maybe I should have slowed and chatted for a while but I was on a bit of a mission.
Finished the 50 at a 18.2 average which I though ok for a old geezer and even got a top 10 overall which made me pleased till I realised it was out of a whole 172 people. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/5108978352


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2021)

HarryTheDog said:


> got all the gear on went to blow the tyres up and thought the rear tyre looks a bit weird. Inner tube was coming out through a split in the sidewall. The tyres were Michelin Power competition which were actually the ones I put on last weekend, they were brand new but had been in storage in my loft for the last 3 years and I had decided to use them up on my "best" wheels.


yikes!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2021)

C R said:


> The photos look great.


thank you I appreciate you saying so! I regret joking about your question. lots of ppl on the internet make special arrangements to get photos/videos & it was a legit question. I love the drone videos some ppl do. I've hung my sport cam from a kite for during a break while beach driving on Martha's Vinyeard, but that's certainly not practical for cycling


----------



## Old jon (12 Apr 2021)

Bright and frosty and I want to ride! Did not exactly dash out of the door into the dawn, but broddled about a bit after a leisurely breakfast and then took a bike out. It was a whole one degree warmer, see?

As if one degree made a difference, but I persuaded myself it did. It’s a day for difference, perhaps, so instead of turning right for a trawl around Holbeck, I turned left and gave Hunslet my attention. Well, travelled through a bit of it on the way to John o’ Gaunts. There is a left turn to Woodlesford, and a sort of steep descent to the A642, where I turned left. After crossing canal and river the road rises. One step, two steps then all the way through Swillington, still rising until you are rewarded with a view of Garforth. Bit of a soggy cornflake really.

But never mind. Pedal around the northern side of the town, over the motorway, and the B1217 goes to Lotherton Gates. And the left turn to Aberford. Then I remembered. The usual end to this route is not available, a road is closed until August, and today is the day to look at one way around this closed road. I am riding the Bob Jackson, which has 25 wide slicks for tyres. Hmm. OK, Aberford, Cattle Lane to Barwick and before reaching the maypole turn right for Potterton. Then Kiddal, another right on the A64 and look for the left onto Mangrill Lane.



I have ridden past each end of this lane many many times. Today is the second time I have ridden along it, the first time was when a club member showed it to a few of us last year. Wider tyres would be better. So, Thorner next, and out of there on Carr Lane, all the way to the A58. Time to make up my mind. OK, turn left. Next time I will ride straight on to Shadwell, this stretch of the A58 is plain ‘orrible, with the other roadworks that are happening.

Not far to the Ring Road, and down that big hill. Past the spare park gates on the way to the clock at Oakwood, then more downhill almost all the way to the edge of town centre. Back across the river and the now usual mystery tour through another bit of Hunslet on the way to home. The end of the street was almost reached, nope, I am not just riding two tenths of a mile short, I want the full thirty miles! Around a block sorted that, the rideupwards totalled a bit better than 1700 feet, and I had a grin on my mug. Good to go out.

The places I go . . .


----------



## davelincs (12 Apr 2021)

My lunch time ride, I didn’t expect the wind to be 12 mph , north westerly, it felt cold my weather app said 6 degs c, feels like 1 degs c , but it was still an enjoyable couple of hours


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2021)

*Bike selected; CGR,* as I was on woodland/sandy tracks/bridleways
Weather; cool, broken cloud-cover, slight breeze
Photographs from today; unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used;* to illustrate points not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)


Not going to write much, unless someone actually requests an edit (to extend...)

Just a potter about, starting same route as yesterday, but keeping going past the Ponds, to cross the 'haul road' into Welbeck Land-Fill

Across into the back of Kirkthorpe Hall, & the adjacent_ Church of St Peter the Apostle_, with its 9 graves of Benedictine Nuns, who'd sought sanctuary at Heath Old Hall (demolished) to escape the French Revolution

(photographs will be added later, to the Geographs thread)

Along the _Trans-Pennine Trail _alongside '_Half-Moon'_ - an oxbow lake, formed by the embankment for the railway, circa 1840 (River Calder)

Turning north-west on the _ Ashfields Trail (_which passes through the area where the waste from Wakefield Power Station was pumped to)

Along this path, back towards the River Calder, at Broad Reach Lock (a 'flood lock' for the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal)







This is along the track, 'straight ahead' in the picture below; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6590708


More if requested


----------



## bagpuss (12 Apr 2021)

I waited until 10am to see if it would warm up . It did a little, so I sallied forth to Uttoxeter via Sudbury with a nagging head wind all the way .Greggs at Uttoxeter for a coffee & a bake .Back up the hill to Doveridge and down to Foston .Here I started zig zaging up and down the network of lanes that make up this part of the Derbyshire country side .




Swinscoe Hill on the edge of the Weaver Hills made for a fine prospect at the village of Thurvaston .


Passing thro the villages of Church Broughton ,Longford ,Thurvaston ,Cropper top , Sutton on the Hill , Trusley and Radbourne . They all added to the pleasure of the ride .I noticed the pub gardens as I got back to Derby had a few blue looking folk huddled round outside tables .
Another chilly day but I was pleased i had been out amongst Derbyshires scenery .


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Apr 2021)

An unexpected afternoon off so out with David from our village. Lovely day but still a bit nippy. 27.5 miles with an average of 15.3mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Apr 2021)

Still a bit cool and my plan to avoid getting snowed on again was to go round the big black cloud which appeared just before I left. Started off to Northwood and into Whixall following the towpath for a while before rejoining the lanes. Turned onto Goblins Lane across to Abbeygreen and Edstaston, onto Ryebank, Horton and Loppington. The roads had all been dry until Loppington where it had obviously been raining but dry again when I got past the village, turned up to English Frankton, Colemere around Colemere to Lyneal, back to Northwood and home and dry. 23.4 miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Apr 2021)

I didn't get out over the weekend so made sure of taking the opportunity this morning. The knockabout bike got used since the roads are getting salted again.

I was headed towards the town centre to start off with and our local council in their wisdom have scheduled several sets of roadworks to start on the day that the pubs and shops have reopened.  Result: gridlock in various places. It was a good day to be on a bike rather than in a car.

Having got down by the river I first headed along to Welsh Bridge where I was in time to see the river cruiser Sabrina leaving the dock. Like the pubs, this was their first day of operation and my brother was piloting. I followed for a short while through The Quarry (the town park for those who don't know Shrewsbury) then carried on ahead along Victoria Avenue and the towpath to Castlefields. Another rider overtook just before Greyfriars Bridge so I was able to follow as he cleared a path through the walkers on the towpath.

After leaving the river behind at the end of Sydney Avenue I took a circuituous route past Heathgates Island, The Sentinel and into Sundorne where a detour was needed to avoid a bin wagon blocking the way and I thought there seemed to be an unusual amount of traffic round the estate - this turned out to be because Sundorne Road is closed, which did make crossing it a lot easier than usual.

Having rejoined the old canal path I headed for Uffington and a nice quiet road to Upton Magna then the not quite as quiet one to Atcham. There are a few places with decent views to the hills round Upton Magna and I could see that they had a decent covering of snow - perhaps I should have headed up there this morning instead.

From Atcham I headed for Cross Houses but rather than turning for home as I usually would I took a left to extend the ride round my Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor, Condover loop instead. The A458 was relatively busy but the drivers all behaved sensibly - in fact the driving was all quite good today and I got waved across a couple of junctions when they needn't have.

This section of the trip was all quite uneventful really. The sun was out and the wind was light, but it wasn't half cold when it did blow so I ended up keeping all the layers on for the whole trip. There had been lots of cyclists out and about in Shrewsbury and on the roads close to the town but out in the countryside there were far fewer to say hello to.

Getting to Condover I was slightly confused by a set of temporary traffic lights which were oddly positioned so that I wasn't quite sure if they were for me or the turning on my right. I decided it was intended for the traffic turning off and went through anyway.  I didn't fancy mixing with the traffic on the A49 this time so headed over Lyth Hill.

33.8 miles at 12.5 mph average. Enjoyed that, but could somone turn the Spring weather back on please.






Sabrina out on the first official trip of the season. My brother Doug is skipper today.





Sunlight catching the water at the weir. Has anyone lost a tree?





Blossom and the light green of new leaves at Downton.





Crossing the Severn again at Atcham.





Cronkhill just catching the sunlight.





Crossing Cound Brook this time.





The weather may be a bit wintery still but Spring moves on with the oilseed rape starting to flower.





From Downton I could see a good covering of snow on the Stretton Hills. By the time I reached Longnor it had mostly gone from all but the Lawley and Caer Caradoc.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Apr 2021)

24 and a bit with 1200 feet of up yesterday in the Spring sunshine- the cold wind was biting though.

Down along the Tyne and back through Benwell following the trace of the Roman Wall through the housing estates!


----------



## davelincs (13 Apr 2021)

Better weather today, still on the chilly side , but I was not over dressed for a change


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Bike selected;* CGR, as I was on woodland/sandy tracks/bridleways
> *Weather;* cool, broken cloud-cover, slight breeze
> *Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
> *Geograph used;* to illustrate points not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)
> ...




As I was in the vicinity again today, during my 'potterings' (4 items, & 1 in the 'Railways' thead), it seem churlish not to have another go
So I did
A 'clean'


These two were taken afterwards

Where I lost traction at the weekend, on the little 'ramp' by my front wheel






Looking up, from a bit further down
The copse marks the 'summit'






And enjoying the view at the 'Summer-House' (it's what was allegedly there, & is mentioned on the NewLands page of Stanley History Online)
Camera on a stone, & timer on






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2091017


https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html
_There were two summerhouses on the estate; one stood at the highest point of the estate (some 200 feet above sea level) the foundation stones for this can still be seen in the ground. It is believed the site of this building is a man made raised circular platform, which could date back several thousand years; its original purpose is unknown. 
The second summerhouse that stood lower to the east has completely disappeared_


----------



## DCBassman (13 Apr 2021)

The usual lope down NCN27, on the mixte. The rear brake is improved another bit. Enough so I gave it its head on the slopes. Didn't do the average any harm at all! And another metric half safely tucked away. 
This bike is really going well. I may need a few mm up or back on the saddle, as I find myself perching my sit bones on the end of the saddle. It's never been my favourite saddle, anyhow, but it's all I have until I can afford another Spoon.





Not many people out on 27 today, far less than recently. The roads, though...
Every road crossing took minutes, there was that much traffic.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2021)

Today's ride was one that was in a booklet included with this month's Cycling Plus - although it needed altering to remove a pointless loop of Diss and a now closed junction crossing the A140. Also it started at Bury St Edmunds rail station, but the train times weren't in my favour, so I started from my usual car park in Diss (about 2/5ths of the way round the suggested route).

Bright & cold and a very noticabe breeze thanks to the open nature of the countryside. Leaving Diss and heading south through Palgrave & Stuston to Eye and down to Thorndon. Then across country on open roads to Bury St. Edmunds through Finningham, Westhorpe



Walsham Le Willows, Stanton,



Bardwell, Ixworth



Pakenham




and then Thurston for the run into Bury St. Edmunds, skirting the edge of town before heading straight back out for the run back to Diss (without stopping for photos). 
This took me through the villages of Great Barton, Great Livermere, Sapiston, the open heathland around Knettishall, then Hopton, Thelnetham, Redgrave & Lopham Fen, more heathland at Wortham Ling and finally back into Diss with just under 60 miles completed.


----------



## footloose crow (14 Apr 2021)

*The iconic landscapes of Cornwall are a bit of a blur*

I am a Romantic. I cycle to see open spaces and feel the wildness of the earth and my tiny place within it. It is hopeless romanticism because road cycling involves roads and roads go to places that people want to go to and therefore my solitary wanderings 'among a host of golden daffodils etc' are de-romanticised by diesel and thundering wheels a few feet from my right knee. Everyone is in Cornwall today. Even the sun has made an appearance.

I am overly negative. Much of the ride is quiet along lanes that no one knows, in fact I can often never find them again. The omniscient Wahoo is unable to cope with Celtic magic and the shifting lanes of ancient Kernow, that move and swop and tease and end up in places that you didn't intend to go or just deny they exist today. 

The short description of today is this:






The more Celtic version, a long twisting tale of bravery, guile and cunning, pain and hurt is not here. But the highlights can be given in a few brushstrokes of a JPEG and some words. Here is Portreath and a smooth, friendly Atlantic and a long uphill. The first challenge for the ride and If I hadn't stopped for the photo, Strava says I would have had my fastest ascent. But then if I hadn't stopped for the photo, I would have been slower. The beach is not yet busy but it will be as the crowds spread down the north coast looking for sunshine and sand. 






You notice the bulging saddle pack? I have everything I need as I still avoid shops and cafes. Inner tubes. check. Tools, check. Spare clothes in case it gets colder, check. Spare clothes in case the spare clothes aren't enough, check. Food, check. More food in case the food isn't enough, check. Extra, extra food because the bike is now so heavy I am using up extra calories, yes. 

Fifty km in and I have arrived at Marazion and it is packed. The car parks which have looked like a post apocalyptic scene all winter, are full. The shops are open. You can buy ice cream although I don't. There is a long string of visitors crossing the causeway to St Michaels Mount, some made anxious by the prospect of a returning tide, a modern pilgrimage to see what is there, the grey rocks and turreted buildings drawing them in as they did me the first time I saw it in 1970. 






Time to eat now and enjoy the sun. Even the bike wants a rest. Ouch, scratches on the titanium. Well that 50k was easy. I begin to imagine I could do 200k today but don't worry, the next leg to Helston will dispel that feeling as the hills rise and fall like a pod of breaching whales. 






From Helston, after 20k of small lanes I am launched into the main road to the Lizard and it is very busy. Too busy. Too many close passes from caravans and cars until I can dive into the back lanes once more. I think I am nearly in the Lizard village but the Wahoo calmly tells me it isn't even half way. This is beginning to feel hard. The main road is reasonably flat but my footloose variations to one side or the other to avoid traffic are not and any ideas of a super long ride evaporate as the legs make their views clear. 

The pasty shop in Lizard village has opened a takeaway window onto the road. I cycle up to the window and order from the saddle. 'Drive through pasties' I tell the cook. 'Next time' she says, 'order in advance and I can throw it at you as you pass'. Pasties are so much better than all the food in my bag.






Back north again on lanes, winding through part of the Lizard I haven't seen before although I have been here often enough. I am tiring now and the Wahoo says I am only half way home. 






The Goonhilly discs, catching the light and glowing in the gorse and heather of this flat, elevated land. Ancient rocks, space age technology and most incongruously a National Nature Reserve. 

I know once I reach the top of the hill near Stithians, there is more downhill than uphill to finish. My shoulders ache now after six hours on the bike but the legs have gone quiet. I take a long rest at the top of the hill. The poor bike is exhausted. I could have gone on but the bike needed a break. Then on and my memory is faulty. There is a lot of uphill left. Head down, spin, get on with it. 






And so it finishes, nearly but not quite a 100 miles. I could have added a couple of extra miles to round it off but I am not chasing numbers. That is not true, I was chasing 150k so I can send my GPX track to Tony at Audax HQ South West and he can tell me what a splendid chap I am and I have another DIY audax ride to add to the records at Audax Club Paris. All completely pointless but somehow romantic. I exist in Paris as a record of my rides. I like that thought. It eases the ache of the final 8% hill. It makes me feel I exist.


----------



## Old jon (14 Apr 2021)

Hefty riding that was @footloose crow and wonderfully written. I do sedate . . .

Bright and cool yet again. It would be a shame to do nothing with it and the obvious solution, to me, is to take a bike for a ride.

Thirty five miles later, and almost 2000 feet of climbing, the solution was an enjoyable one. And energetic too. Start off with the meander through a corner of Holbeck to reach the towpath, and leave the towpath at Viaduct Road to cross the river and begin the haul up to Headingley and beyond. By the time I reached beyond, a.k.a. the top of the hill out of Leeds, I had more or less decided where I was going to be riding today.

On to Bramhope, and turn left to ride up through the old village. Over the crossroads and continue going up until reaching the A658. Straight across there, and a stretch of descending road is next. After a left and a right turn to cross Otley Old Road the road rises again almost all the way to the Royalty pub. I would have called for a pint (sweat replacement therapy) but the place was shut, understandably as it was not yet ten o’ clock. Anyway, the road from here descends very nicely, views to each side, the Aire Valley on the left, the Wharfe to the right.

There is another left and right onto Windmill Lane, after a name change this reaches the edge of Menston, a couple of right turns and I am headed to Otley. This bit is easy, and gave me time to think about ‘where next?’ Leeds Road up out of there, and a return to Bramhope. After the village, turn left up Kings Road and at the bottom of the drop past Golden Acre Park turn left onto King Lane. More lumpy bits until the turn onto Alwoodley Lane, cross the A61 and continue to Slaid Hill. From here to Moortown, onto Street Lane and Princes Avenue to pass the clock at Oakwood yet again.



And then to home. It is all downhill from here, and a bit busier than it has been for some time. Go back across the river, dodge about through Hunslet and in time I reach the end of my street. With smile attached, it really has been a good ride.

Google doodles


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Apr 2021)

An extra ride as Mrs A_T is meeting 4 of the WI cycling group ladies on a run out on the NCR10 for a remote coffee!

18 miles on the Airport loop and back home with the wind... lots of people out today


----------



## Brandane (14 Apr 2021)

Garmin Connect link.

Out on the Trek MTB today, taking advantage of the local A78 trunk road being closed for urgent sewer mains repairs; effectively making the road unused between Largs and Wemyss Bay, and turning it into a nice wide cycle path! 
Starting off at Largs, the ferry to Cumbrae which we're still not welcome on until Friday, I think...


Headed off up the deserted A78 and stopped for some pics; not something I would normally be doing with the usual traffic volume!
Something for the "My bike in front of some water" thread.


Another ferry, only 6 miles from the first pic. This one crosses to Rothesay, another place I hope to visit VERY soon.


Onwards to Inverkip where lunch was bought from the small Sainsbury's "local", and a bit of a climb to Cornalees visitors centre. Then some off roading for 6 miles along the Kelly Cut, with some magnificent views but tricky bits to negotiate.


One for the "Some water in front of my bike" thread  


A nice long off road descent to Skelmorlie. Great views over the Clyde islands, especially Bute.


The end of the descent. What child would leave skid marks at the approach to the gate? A child approaching 59, that's who .


Back onto the A78 for the 6 mile ride to Largs. Some more seaside views. I never tire of seeing these after 59 years. What a difference the sunshine makes!


Arran in the background:


All in all, a fine few hours out on the bike .


----------



## bagpuss (14 Apr 2021)

Some excellent pictures above .Keep em coming folks . I have a long ride planned for Friday and i will take plenty of pics .
Just a few hours out and about on the bike today and It was a lovely, still chilly mind you .


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2021)

After almost 2 weeks off the bike, due to a bout of Gastroenteritis which really knocked me about and now another stressful week up in Wales with health issues for my dad, my heart really wasn’t in today’s ride, but I got it done and did feel better after doing it.

Headed down the main road to Barmouth and crossed the railway line, where 4 chaps were working and so opened both gates for me  Paused for a photo up the coastline.





The promenade was extremely busy with visitors enjoying the easing of lockdown, some of whom had left their brains and eyes behind, stepping out into my path without looking on about 3 occasions.

I had to wait an age to get back out onto the main road, due to streams of traffic heading into the town, but eventually climbed the bank and slowly crossed Barmouth Bridge, amongst the many pedestrians and cyclists. Slight moment when I decided to plough through the sand that had blown into the path, near the station at Mawddach, but it was a bit deeper than I realised and I slithered sidewards on more than 1 occasion! Managed to stay upright though.

I then headed down the main road to Fairbourne, which is quite a depressing place at the best of times, even more so when very little is open like currently is the case. There were more people around than I’ve ever seen there before though, as I cycled to the end of the promenade, looking back to the bridge and Barmouth.










I then cycled back up and explored the other end of the promenade, handily finding some public loo’s that weren’t signposted but were most welcome. I then retraced my steps back to Mawddach and over the bridge, walking the bike through the sand this time!

As a change and for the first time, I decided to follow the main road through Barmouth and climb up it to Llanaber, which wasn’t too bad, despite a lot of traffic and a bottleneck due to a delivery lorry parked on double yellows at the narrowest point.....

It started to rain, as I departed the town as well and continued, fairly lightly, all the way back to the caravan.

22.68 miles at a very leisurely 11.0mph, but at least the energy levels appear to be returning post bug.


----------



## davelincs (15 Apr 2021)

Still a cold wind blowing here in sunny Lincolnshire, another enjoyable couple of hours on the bike


----------



## dan_bo (16 Apr 2021)

Late afternoon spin up the hill after work.


----------



## Old jon (16 Apr 2021)

Frosty sunlight, a combination I am beginning to appreciate. Especially half way through April, it would be a good guess that things will become warmer. Eventually. So, a ride in company today, first time for a long while. And very good it was.

There is usually quite a bit of Leeds for me to cross before reaching quiet riding, this gives me time to warm up properly, all good. From Alwoodley Gates, the meeting point, to Adel and then Holt Park to Otley Old Road, heading towards Bramhope. And we turned left off Moor Lane to go to Old Bramhope. And across the A658. Turn left at the next junction, and carry on. No right turn just yet, wait for the road to East Carlton, which oddly enough goes through West Carlton too.

On to Guiseley, a place I do not know well, and out of there towards Baildon. Most of the way down Hollins Hill, and there is a turn to the left, a track that crosses the river (Aire) and goes to the Leeds and Liverpool canal. No more uphill today then. There was a bit, in Apperley Bridge, for a cafe stop, but then it is route 66 all the way back into Leeds. When we reached Kirkstall I could not resist temptation. The others returned to north Leeds, I went back to the canal, and then to the Grove for a pint before going home.

Thirty seven miles, a surprising 1755 feet going up, almost all of that in the first half of the ride. Well worth a grin.

A map and a whatyoucallit . . .


----------



## DCBassman (16 Apr 2021)

A short one, because I'm worth it. Revell mixte.





A bit busier on the path today, and a bit warmer. One layer less. About right. Mixte's braking continues to improve, technically, but it's still not ideal by any means.
Not quite sure why there's a loop shown near Horrabridge, anywhere off the track is a forest or a steep drop...
Back at Lidl, I took to the road for once, and hammered it with the traffic. This bike does speed quite well, and pleases this FOMIL* quite a bit.

*Fat Old Man in Lycra


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Apr 2021)

Out at 4pm with David & Suzanne from our village. A beautiful late afternoon for a ride out to Naburn Marina on the outskirts of York.
26.9miles with an average of 17.7mph.


----------



## Mike_P (16 Apr 2021)

Sunny week (bar Tuesdays afternoon rain) but a chilly easterly. Disturbed the ebike from its slumbers for six shopping / work outings on four days totalling 41.88 miles and 3099ft of upward elevation; a late afternoon ride today being the longest to Lidl at Knaresborough. I was not intending to use Waterside but queuing traffic down to High Bridge over the River Nidd meant that I did and was immediately concerned by a road closed ahead sign - turned out to be a half width closure of the single track road. It was probably to be expected I went that way in hindsight as the battery had been fully topped up so up the stupidly steep and U bends of Castle Ings Road. The trip to Lidl was primarily to get a refund for an overcharge but in the centre isle was a pretty barren section with just four rolls of tape in it, assorted and one of them was a rubberised waterproof one the charging port on the ebike which I have never used, always taking the battery off to charge, had lost its rubber cover sometime in the week.
Returned avoiding Waterside and the High Street gaining a joint ebike KOM on the climb of Stockwell Lane.
On the urban stretch of Bilton Lane pretty sure a cyclist on a road bike who I had overtaken drafted behind me.
Heat map for the week;


----------



## gavgav (16 Apr 2021)

Got out for a ride this morning, before heading back from Wales. Another beautiful sunny but chilly morning. Headed out through Dyffryn and down the main road to Llanaber. Busy traffic, but it’s been a pleasure to not have a single close pass during my 2 trips along the busy coast road, this week, which makes a nice change.

Turned off in Llanaber and began the climb up to Cwm Bychan, enjoying the lovely views. Only met 2 vehicles, but both were vans towing trailers and on the narrowest sections of the lanes, meaning I had to scramble up the bank to enable them to get through!

Paused half way up for a couple of photos










Upon reaching the Cwm, it was bliss, with not another person or car to be seen, as I cycled along to the far end of the road and took this photo.





I then doubled back and perched myself at my favourite spot, for a snack and 10 minutes enjoying the view. It was too cold to sit there much longer.











The descent back down to Pentre Gwynfryn was lovely, but quite cold into the breeze, before I began the lung busting steep climb up through Coed Artro woods. Had to stop twice, it’s a real pull up there!!

There are then some gated lanes to contend with, they love a gate in Wales, before more climbing up to the foothills of Moelfre and a view down the coast.





The descent back to Dyffryn is fast and quite exhilarating, before I arrived back at the caravan.

18.0 miles at 10.5mph avg and 1352 ft of climbing, which gets the legs and lungs working.


----------



## Ian H (16 Apr 2021)

I'm running my Combwich Century on Sunday, so I thought I ought to check the route. That's the furthest and certainly the hilliest I have ridden since October. Utterly knackered. Strava says about 2400m climbing, Garmin claims over 3000m.


----------



## Donger (16 Apr 2021)

gavgav said:


> ...... Turned off in Llanaber and began the climb up to Cwm Bychan, enjoying the lovely views. Only met 2 vehicles, but both were vans towing trailers and on the narrowest sections of the lanes, meaning I had to scramble up the bank to enable them to get through!
> .......
> There are then some gated lanes to contend with, they love a gate in Wales, before more climbing up to the foothills of Moelfre and a view down the coast........


More great photos, @gavgav . That Cwm Bychan climb and those gated lanes were the highlights of my holiday near Harlech a couple of years ago.... along with the Mawddach Trail that you reported on yesterday. Wonderful cycling country ...... once you get off the main A road.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2021)

One last day of freedom before returning to work after 10 days off, so a trip by train out to Ely and a ride in the Fenland flatlands. I'd initially planned to take my Planet X road bike, but decided to take my time over the ride and took the Pickenflick flatbar with its 37mm tyres instead - an inspired decision as it turned out that some of the roads are in worse condition than the bridleways local to me thanks to subsidence and poor maintenance.

Leaving Ely rail station and heading through Little Downham & Pymoor there's little evidence of the open nature of the area until you come out by the New Bedford River along the Hundred Foot Bank when the road becomes a straight line for a few miles - to one side is flat, open farmland and the other is about 10' of river bank with the river itself being at about head level. Crossing over the river at Welney gives an idea of this



The land to the right is used as a flood plain (the Welney Washes) as the Old Bedford River is about 1/4 mile further on.
From here, I'd intended to take the Fifty Road to Manea, but it was closed due to roadworks (with a specific sign stating no through route for cyclists) and the diversion took me up to yet another straight road with a number related name - the Sixteen Foot Bank. Along here was one of the lowest bridges I've ever come across at Stonea (apparently the 2nd most struck rail bridge in 2018!) with only 2m of clearance which was noticable on a large, upright bike. 




Having regained the intended route back in Manea, I headed onto Chatteris through yet more flat farmland and then Somersham and Bluntisham where there was actually a bit of a rise to over 100ft of elevation!
Down into Earith and a short break for a coffee by the side of the river



Then back towards Ely on yet another flat, straight road alongside & below the river with another uncharacteristic lumpy bit at Sutton,




a short blast along the A142 then turning off for more punishment for the legs, arms & backside on the awful conditions of the road through Withcham, Wardy Hill (no hill, just more flat stuff), Coveney and another short coffee stop by Ely Cathederal before returning to the train station for home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

Taking the long route back from work yesterday. Will have to try and ride here again when the sun is better positioned...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

Forgot this one: On the way into work:


----------



## Donger (17 Apr 2021)

Found time for a brief spin around the lanes this morning, nipping down to Epney, then back via the A38 and Hardwicke. 11.8 miles @ 14.4mph. Unusually brisk for me! Didn't overdo the distance as we have a club ride out to the Forest of Dean tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Apr 2021)

So over the last 3 weeks life has dealt me a pretty s*"%%y hand so I've had no time to ride and no motivation to ride . This weekend offered a bit of respite so had the time but still lacking motivation . After a visit to the shops and a chat with big sis I was told to get out on my bike . So after much faffing I found myself pushing my bike out of the door . The first 2 miles were awful just not feeling it got up the climb of Sharply hill and the legs began to work and I just clicked into cycling mode and I started to enjoy being out .Did a standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey so all the climbing in the first 12 miles Had to stop just after Shepshed to remove my leg warmers as the sunshine warmed me up ,Then looped back to Quorn via the fast descent of Beacon hill ,Into Mountsorrel and changed my route home and took on the climb up Bond lane because I could . Back home with 31.6 miles done with 1886ft of upness at 16.4mph . So glad I got badgered into going out the cycling therapy worked and I felt much better on getting home but after 12 days off the bike my legs felt it as I did push on .Celebrating with a cup of coffee and a bit of Charlie the caterpillar cake (co op) which bares no likeness to Colin (m+s) or Cuthbert (Aldi)


----------



## bagpuss (17 Apr 2021)

Day late with this,but still I thought I would write it up .
My ride had been planned for a while,like everyone else, in these strange times, I kept my fingers crossed . For most of my Journey I followed an old Audax route I organized many years ago,so it is etched into my memory . I Left the suburbs of Derby at 8 am sharp .The grass verges still glistened with frost and would continue do so in places as I rode through the lanes to Tutbury and into Staffordshire . 
The roads on this section of my wander are best described as undulating . So 'wheeeee', followed by a slight grimace was in order. Through Abbots Bromley .


and over Blithfield reservoir , which seemed a little low for the time of year .










Onto Colwich,Little Haywood & Tixall




Up and over the edge of Cannock Chase at Milford and past the Indian restaurant that used to be The Little Fawn cafe and a control point on my old events . Along to Penkridge and a visit to the local bakers for tea etc . 
Leaving Penkridge I follow the wheel of a fellow cyclist for a mile or so and we pass the time of day. Across the A5 to the village of Brewood. 
The Hotel/pub here has a lovely orginal CTC sign on its wall.





Out Of Brewood onto Boscobel House which used to have a separate tea room ,not so any more . Boscobel H sits right on the County Boundary of Staffordshire and Shropshire . History has it that Charles 2nd hid in an oak tree near here following the Battle of Worcester in 1651 .
So at this point i was now an old git in Shropshire !! . I rejoined my old event route and was rewarded with far reaching views of the Wrekin and the Clee Hills . Down To Shifnal and another tea stop from a take away . Shifnal is another fine old Market town that is slowly losing it charm due to the need of more housing .
Out Of Shifnal to Kemberton .Here what remained of road suface was well,very little in places !? .
Now into Coalport and Iron Bridge




This is a place so full of history it takes a week to see it all .
Cressage and over the Severn . From here on, out came the map . Now I delight in riding country lanes , and what a reward they were .
Harnage, Cound ,Berrington & Condover .




A vista to make a ride . The Wrekin .




Cound Church .
Now Condover Hall looks to be a fine old Country pile but for the modern signage , such is the modern way . On I plodded for a few more miles and tea after a day in the saddle .


----------



## Teamfixed (17 Apr 2021)

Very nice Mercian😊


----------



## Teamfixed (17 Apr 2021)

Short ride in the sun today. Spinning along doing 19 on 68 fixed with a tailwind.... there's not much better😁😁😁


----------



## theloafer (17 Apr 2021)

a nice and easy ride today with karon ... she was more motivated , it was sunny but with a chilly breeze. took the same route as last sat to Barnard castle as she prefers minimal traffic ... called at the Teesdale tearooms for our bacon butty=coffee, we sat outside basking in the sunshine .then i allowed her to pick the way home, our second coffee stop was the fav Eppleby cafe which we found it void of cyclist's and people.. on such a nice day.(possible watching the funeral) ... just short of 44 miles grand days ride


----------



## shep (17 Apr 2021)

Must be ace living by the coast, a pal of mine moved from Wolverhampton to North Devon 10 yrs ago and he puts pics on Strava of his rides and they invariably involve the sea, don't envy the climbing he has to do though!


----------



## shep (17 Apr 2021)

How do you attach Strava rides to a post?


----------



## footloose crow (17 Apr 2021)

13 rider said:


> So over the last 3 weeks life has dealt me a pretty s*"%%y hand so I've had no time to ride and no motivation to ride . This weekend offered a bit of respite so had the time but still lacking motivation . After a visit to the shops and a chat with big sis I was told to get out on my bike . So after much faffing I found myself pushing my bike out of the door . The first 2 miles were awful just not feeling it got up the climb of Sharply hill and the legs began to work and I just clicked into cycling mode and I started to enjoy being out .Did a standard 50km loop out to St Bernards Abbey so all the climbing in the first 12 miles Had to stop just after Shepshed to remove my leg warmers as the sunshine warmed me up ,Then looped back to Quorn via the fast descent of Beacon hill ,Into Mountsorrel and changed my route home and took on the climb up Bond lane because I could . Back home with 31.6 miles done with 1886ft of upness at 16.4mph . So glad I got badgered into going out the cycling therapy worked and I felt much better on getting home but after 12 days off the bike my legs felt it as I did push on .Celebrating with a cup of coffee and a bit of Charlie the caterpillar cake (co op) which bares no likeness to Colin (m+s) or Cuthbert (Aldi)


I recognise those emotions @13rider. I think we have all been there and sometimes you have to make yourself go out. Always feel better later.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Apr 2021)

Bib shorts temperature this afternoon even if clouds did often cut the sun off while the wind was light. Same initial route as last Saturday but continued on the A61 to Ripon; the roads twisting approach to England's fifth smallest city today did live up to its name of Daffodil Bends





Left westbound on the route of NCN688 to the 3rd letter AZ of St*u*dley Roger




Uphill westwards through Studley Royal Deer Park, although the deer as usual were hiding. Turned north leaving the NCN route which revealed a view of St Marys Church and the adjacent obelisk; the latter was built as a visual termination of the long drive through the Deer Park only to be superseded by the church after around 70 years.




West briefly on the B6265 and then lanes of varying width with a PR on the climb through Low Grantley, 16.2% close to the foot which acts as a dramatic speed brake and a 14% max later.




North west in a zig zag fashion to La*v*erton




North to Kirkby Malzeard and south east back to Ripon rejoining the route of NCN688 but this time south through Littlethorpe to Bishop Monkton, and thence the route I was going to take last Saturday via Knaresborough. 44.89 miles, 2566ft climbed 13.3mph avg


----------



## davelincs (18 Apr 2021)

shep said:


> How do you attach Strava rides to a post?



when you click on your ride in strava, a box with an arrow point upwards, click on that, it gives you options, on an iPad I click on more, save image, and it ends up in the photos, 
attach files at the bottom of this box, search for photo of ride and add

sorry About the basic advice but I have very little idea of ipads, computers


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2021)

usual club ride today for a metric century and a bit to the coffee cabin at twycross


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2021)




----------



## Old jon (18 Apr 2021)

A bit grey, weather wise this morning. Maybe I left my bed a bit early, very keen to ride today. So me and Bob Jackson rode away.

Very little traffic about so I rode the shorter way to the Armouries at Crown Point, and then it’s the riverside path going downstream. In the cold, by ‘eck it were cold! And there were lots of folk about, jogging or pedalling, most of them, but a few just out for the freezing fun of it. I suppose. Leave the towpath at Woodlesford Lock, and after a left turn onto the A642 cross the canal and river on the way to Swillington.

Garforth is next, ride around the northern side, it is a more or less direct route to the gates of Lotherton Hall. And ride straight on at those gates, I am to the east of Leeds but will soon be taking me and my bike into North Yorkshire. Along this road there are three or four right turns that lead to Saxton, but I am riding to Towton this morning. Towton was the site of an under reported battle between the Houses of York and Lancaster, in 1461. The Yorkists won.



Continue north for a while, until the left turn to Stutton, a quiet little village. At one time it had a railway station, I wonder why. The road starts climbing a bit here, to cross above the A64 on the way to Toulston. A left turn is the road to Bramham, passing the Toulston Polo Club on the way. Found that on the map, I did. And once past Bramham, which route to take? Chose the easy one, straight to Thorner, out on Carr Lane, through Shadwell to Slaid Hill and the wander along Street Lane and on to Oakwood.

The usual descent to Leeds centre, cross my outward route shortly after crossing the river. And almost straight home. But almost at the end of the street I live on, 39.5 miles! So I rode around a biggish block, just once, to add 0.7 of a mile to the ride total, for the first forty mile ride this year, which included 1978 feet of uphill and a smile.

Doodles, maybe there is a better word,


----------



## Donger (18 Apr 2021)

A great club ride today. Numbers were such that we had to split into two groups, so after the first mile we never saw the faster group again. The rest of us rode out across the Severn at Gloucester and down along the West bank, taking in lesser ridden lanes through Minsterworth, Bollow, Rodley, Northwood Green, Flaxley and Blaisdon before stopping for coffees at a garden centre in Birdwood and then returning via Tibberton and Rudford. A great little group of five of us this week. Lots of chatting, lots of laughing and just the odd little 12% climb but mostly gently undulating terrain. Glorious sunshine and lots of other cyclists out. One of those days when you feel sorry for anyone who doesn't cycle. 43 miles.
Cheers, _Donger_.


----------



## Ian H (18 Apr 2021)

I rode my ride today on Friday, the Combwich Century (100 miles). Today is the event proper. 27 entered, 3 DNSed, so, excluding me there are 22 on the road somewhere. The finish control is officially open, but the penultimate one, the Anchor Inn, only closes at 1630, so plenty of time. It's hilly as well.


----------



## geocycle (18 Apr 2021)

Headed into Bowland today, a bit overcast but much warmer than last week. No snow! Over the trough to Dunsop Bridge then followed the Hodder. Over the hill by the wild boar park to Chipping. Chipping is one of those places that all rides gravitate toward. It was heaving with cyclists. The country store looked to be too busy so went and used the cafe at the old post office. Not fully open but take away lunch which I ate outside accompanied by too persistent hens! Back home by Bleasdale And Harris End. Lots of birds including lapwing displays and curlew as well as two hares. We seem to have more hares than rabbits. 46 miles with 1100m of up. Pictures are of Parlick looking across the gliding club and the Hodder.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Apr 2021)

Beautiful day today in North Yorkshire. Out on the bike at 10.30am for a meet with friends Martin & Gaynor and a ride to York city centre for coffee. A quick stop at Healaugh church to take in the views and remove my shoe covers then back to Towton. 38 miles with an average of 15.7 mph.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2021)

Awoke this morning with a bit of enthusiasm so was out the door at 0830 no real plan but set of a 100km loop to see if I could get round but had loads of bail outs if required . Started on the same route as yesterday through Newtown up Sharply hill then out to Oaks in Charnwood for another climb but that was the big climbs done . To Belton where I turned off yesterday's route heading for Diesworth another rider caught me up here and we rode a couple of miles chatting away before he turned to home . Across the A6 to Sutton Bonnington where just before a climb I was past by a 2 riders both on merida reactos 1 in Bahrain merida colours so I stalked them to the bottom of Marle pit hill where I attacked and dropped them both . They took their revenge by catching me and sitting on my wheel . They eventually came through and another few miles chatting away as we took turns . They finally turned off so on to Gotham ,East Leake ,Wysall ,Willoughby where I stopped to remove my leg warmers and swap by gloves for mitts as it was warming up . Turned into Nice Pie cafe which was open for its first weekend and it was extremely busy so I decided to push on Down Saxelby hill and along the Wreake valley to Cossington . Slightly short of distance so an extended route home via Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley and Cropston. Just enough miles at 62.44 in 8 seconds over 4 hours just 2290ft of upness . It took me 52 miles to rack up the elevation of yesterday's metric half century . This is about as flat asI can make a ride round here . After a fortnight of the bike I thought my legs would be ok but God do they ache now


----------



## chriswoody (18 Apr 2021)

Finally we have some nice spring weather, there's actually some warmth to the air and it's lovely. I started off on my usual round over the country lanes and over the glider school before diving off into the forest.











As I rode North, I swung round past the old munitions bunkers that are hidden in this patch of forest, the track is rough and fun as it rises and dips between the stands of pine.






After the bunkers, I swing back North and ride over rough tracks and gravel fire roads. Riding through the forest is generally quite safe, well away from manic car drivers, however, today was a salutary lesson in how there are still dangers, as a herd of red deer suddenly run across the track metres in front of me. A truly wonderful sight, though my mind fills with the consequences if they had off hit me. Further along, the track turns to sand and we spin away in a low gear, bouncing and sliding all over the place.






Then at Wildech, I turn East for Reberllah and hit the most amazing gravel roads, it's here that my bike comes into its own as the speed rises and we fly along under the canopy. At Reberllah, I swing back south, the track a little rougher brings the speed down a bit. The forest opens out here and fields sit between the patches of trees, farmers busy ploughing.






Then it's back onto the lanes and back home, 35km in the spring sunshine.

After lunch, it was back out, this time with my son. Riding the forest to the West, shadowing the river, hunting out quite trails, zig-zagging this way and that.
















A lovely afternoon in which we covered over 16 km in the spring sunshine, riding with no real direction or purpose, other than enjoying the spring sunshine and being together on the bikes.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2021)

A 13 mile trundle on my mountain bike in and around the quiet lanes. Flowers were all about, including early purple orchids.
There were plenty of orange tip butterflies around too
Beautiful.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5149707120


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2021)

Finally a day that felt spring like and only required 2 layers, instead of the 4 that I’ve been wearing for most of April! I took a route that I’ve not done for a while, with lockdowns, which included some hills.

I set out through the local estate and then onto Betton Abbots, Berrington, Eaton Mascott, Cound and onto CoundMoor. Hardly a breath of wind and pleasant sunshine, meant it was one of those days when cycling feels like the best thing in the world to be doing.

I then climbed Kenley bank, which is always a real pull and upon reaching the top, I perched on my usual bench for a chocolate bar and breather, amongst the spring flowers, enjoying the peaceful views.











I then turned South to Church Preen and on towards Longville, which is a section that always feels like a hard effort, due to the general constant incline, before veering West to Gretton and Cardington, where I looped through the village for a change. Sadly the Royal Oak is not open, as it only has about 3 tables outside the front.

I then climbed up Folley Bank, to Enchmarsh, before enjoying the exhilarating fast descent to Comley and along to Longnor and Ryton, which helps bring the average speed back up after the climbing.

I was heading for Dad’s, so continued onto Gonsal and Stapleton. Dad’s not been well this week, with a trip to A&E involved, so it was good to see him appearing a bit better, despite worries as to what is causing the problems. My Brother arrived, with Niece and Nephew, so we sat out enjoying the sun for a while, which was nice.

I then set out back home, via Exfords Green, Annscroft (traffic lights are STILL there!) Hook a Gate and Meole.

32.35 miles at 11.4mph avg.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Apr 2021)

Much better weather than last Sunday so I braved short sleeves and shorts for the first time this year although I did take some arm warmers just in case. Set off to Loppington, Commonwood and back to Nonely so far the only traffic was a plane from Sleap going round in circles above me. Onto the Ellesmere road to Myddle, Merrington, Old Woods, Eyton and into Baschurch. Took the lane to Stanwardine, Bagley , Lee then to Ellesmere, up Swan Hill and down the now very dusty rather than muddy lane to Welshampton turning to Hampton Wood, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. 36.7 miles on a lovely sunny spring day, didn’t need the arm warmers either.















Pictures of Stanwardine duck pond, Hampton Wood and the tiny corrugated metal chapel at Lee Bridges which I think is still in use.


----------



## Ian H (18 Apr 2021)

Ian H said:


> I rode my ride today on Friday, the Combwich Century (100 miles). Today is the event proper. 27 entered, 3 DNSed, so, excluding me there are 22 on the road somewhere. The finish control is officially open, but the penultimate one, the Anchor Inn, only closes at 1630, so plenty of time. It's hilly as well.
> View attachment 584556


21 finished. 1 DNF, who let me know. So the control is closed and the paperwork mostly complete. Next one is this Saturday.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (18 Apr 2021)

Out for a club spin today when at 73km this happened. 😬😬
Not entirely sure why the chain took a wobbler in the first place, other than the road being bumpy at this location, but not especially so. 
Anyway, looks like no other harm done and the hanger did it's job. New one ordered and hopefully will be here ASAP. Could have been a disaster at speed!


----------



## Mike_P (18 Apr 2021)

A smidge after 11 and two chilly decents straight away did make me wonder whether not using leg warmers with the bib shorts was a good idea, but I quickly warmed up spinning up Skipton Road hill and seeing another cyclist ahead on Bilton Lane the competitive nature almost kicked in with Gardeners Arm climb ahead, however a family was cycling up the hill with the youngsters zig zagging all over the place; we both cautiously passed by when the opportunity arose.
High Street and Waterside avoidance route taken through Knaresborough and as the ebike had acquired a PR going up Stockwell Lane the Defy, seeking some bragging rights in the bike shed, achieved one going down.
East on the A59, turning north to Whixley and Little Ouseburn with a couple of PRs, then north east back on the route of NCN688 over the rattly Aldwarke Bridge in a PR. South east past the disused RAF airfield at Linton on Ouse joining the route of NCN65 to reach the 3rd character AZ of Ne*w*ton on Ouse.




Beyond the village I differed from the NCN route and the road used was largely of an appalling standard with the inside third completely unsuitable for cycling on. East through Shipton to Wigginton and the immediately adjoined Ha*x*by, a town within the wider City of York boundaries.




A Komoot plotted route northwards took me onto a bridleway; nicely tarmacked and then suddenly pot holed compressed gravel – slowly progressed onwards one foot unclipped. Towards Sutton-on-the-Forest the Wahoo screen went blank; ah! thats what I forgot to do.
A couple of wrong turnings subsequently followed – the second in Huby when I realised the village was far bigger than on my previous ride through it. Tollerton reached and roads suddenly became familiar with two more PRs. The toll bridge rattled again and then through Great Ouseburn and west to Ripley. The TTLs were still in situ beyond Killinghall but for once through them non-stop.
Managed to merge the Wahoo record with one I started on the phone; 62.24 miles 1925ft climbed with an elevational profile the opposite of yesterdays.


----------



## a.twiddler (19 Apr 2021)

18/4/21
Can it really be the 31st March when I last went for a decent ride on the Linear? No wonder I’m getting withdrawal symptoms. I was going to go out yesterday but found a broken spoke in the back wheel. No spares, so I nipped off to my nearest proper LBS and got a few as if one has gone, more may follow. If that happens it might be worth getting it rebuilt with new spokes for peace of mind. I hope that it’s a one off but it’s always good to have a plan B. I managed to do it as a a “roadside repair” but in my garage, without taking the wheel off and without losing the spoke nipple in the depths of the (surprisingly deep) rim. I checked the other spokes for tension and retensioned a few so they all sound approximately the same when tapped with a spanner.

So after that frenzy of nipple tweaking I was good to go today.

A fine day, sunny but not too hot with a slight but noticeable wind. Just the battered cap and tee shirt, and my shades. Slapped on some sun cream, just got an ordinary pair of trousers with my much travelled bike clips. I bought a pair of track mitts years ago from Aldi and they just refuse to wear out so they came too. I suppose I’ll lose one now having said that.

No faffing about, straight out of the back gate and off in the direction of Wettenhall, lime green bike clips reflecting alternately in the shiny chrome dome of the remote controlled belI. I rolled slowly through the lights at Darnhall bridge and had just started to climb up the other side of the dip when a mountain biker steamed past, having taken advantage of me triggering the green while he had momentum coming down the hill behind me. He soon disappeared and I never saw him again. I would have done the same thing too. Once on the level, my average speed held for a while at 13 mph but once I turned into the slight wind on the road to Oulton Park it slowly drifted down to 11 mph. I managed to keep rolling easily and the only other cyclists I came across were heading in the opposite direction.

Speed seemed to be low for a stretch then a short downhill past Oulton Park’s weathered red brick walls gave a boost before a left turn for Cotebrook. Across a problematical poorly sighted crossroads into Oulton Mill Lane with a lazy downhill in high gear until I came across a “Road Closed” sign. There was no barrier so I carried on through. Up a slight uphill where a ginger cat sat staring in horror at the approaching apparition which was me on my bike, before arching its back and running up a nearby drive. I eased off as I approached the A49 as I could see heavy traffic speeding by in both directions. A youth on a mountain bike came up behind me as I waited for a gap. Fortunately I got across without drama (uphill start! Need for a rapid getaway!) followed by the other cyclist. I turned right at the next crossroads at the top of a short hill while the other cyclist went straight on without any acknowledgement. Into all the high gears in each range and managed to get through the dips and climbs on this stretch of road which seems to get easier each time.

Average speed still about 11mph and rolling well to the crossroads at the Fishpool inn. More hectic traffic, but got across without too much delay. Continued, passed by several motorcyclists. Strangely I felt no urge to join them. I often feel that the greatest hazard at this time of year when out on my old Honda is posed by other motorcyclists in groups as the urge to get past at any cost often over rides self preservation. As on my bicycle, so on my fuel burner, my normal mode is solitary.

The crossroads that I least looked forward to negotiating, over the A556, today at least was easily dealt with despite its width, uphill nature and curved approaches from left and right. Clunking steadily into higher gears as I approached a small summit, I found speed building satisfactorily on the other side then again as it steepened towards the bottom before rising to Delamere Station bridge. Maintaining speed steadily I saw a knot of traffic ahead at the bottom of the hill at Hatchmere where it is permanently reduced to one lane due to cars being parked on the left. Fortunately the traffic had cleared by the time I reached it. Behind me was a horse transporter van which was going steadily with no sign of wanting to overtake me as I slowed on climbing the hill. An oncoming car stopped and waited as much for the van as for me and as I pulled into my lane beyond the last parked car the van and a dozen cars which were behind it went past. As I speeded up at the summit and began accelerating down hill a white SUV slowed down while passing me and I saw an occupant videoing me on their phone before it sped off. Perhaps I am now famous on someone’s facebook page, hopefully for the right reasons.

I gathered speed to get some momentum to attack the climb out of Hatchmere which soon pushed me back to 4-5 mph as I neared the top. I was able to slowly increase on the level and then make the most of the downhill. Straight across the Norley road and then a looong freewheel through Kingsley, along Roddy Lane to Mill Lane with a right turn towards Acton Bridge. After a mile or so I came to Crowton.

On the right was a turning into Bent Lane. The sign was very faded. I must have been this way many times and not noticed it. I rode up it and a little further on was a clearer sign with a signpost. A photo opportunity!




Bent Lane is actually pretty straight for much of its length. What it isn’t is flat. It has a deceptive gradient. It is as if the landscape has been propped up at an angle. The surrounding fields and the road itself look flat but I found myself changing down. At the far end it twists and turns a bit. I came to a T junction but was unsure of the route. I was actually just off the edge of the map I had in my bag. I could see the sun on the right so I presumed that was southerly. Unfortunately that was also uphill! I toiled away getting into lower and lower gears until I was in bottom. Then came a junction with a signpost. The direction I wanted was back downhill. I turned round and zoomed back the way I had just come. This lane seemed endless. Eventually I came across a turning on the right named Barrastitch Lane which rang a bell. I turned up here and although a little uphill brought me out on to another unmarked T junction. To the left was a steep downhill. To the right was a fairly steep climb. I reasoned that If I went uphill and it turned out wrong it was easier to go back down than to go down and have to climb up again.

After a mile or so I came across a couple of horse riders going the other way. I stopped and asked them for directions. The one who answered seemed to be more interested in telling me how unsafe I looked down there and how exhausted I must be after climbing that hill. I thought her horse was paying more attention to what I’d said than she was. Actually, the horse was looking at me, and seemed to be responding as if I was talking to it. It was rather strange. Fortunately her companion was actually listening and was able to point me in the right direction, which I was pleased to hear was the way I was already going.

Eventually I came out on a familiar road and was able to find my way on to the Whitegate Way which is a fairly direct route home. On the access slope which is narrow and fenced in I ran out of forward motion just as a mountain biker in all the gear came into sight. “Looks like you’re having fun” he said. “Usually I do”, I replied, “but I’ve run out of wobble room”. Fortunately I was able to restart and get under way without further embarrassment. I stopped for a snack at a wayside bench before pressing on.








As I was about to set off a horse rider came by. She said “hello” and I responded before we went our separate ways. The horse was immaculately groomed and the rider was smartly turned out.

I debated turning on to the road at Whitegate bridge and returning via Little Budworth but as I was already rolling downhill momentum carried me away. All gently downhill to the access at Grange Lane. I was rather closely followed down the gravelly dip before the paved road by an impatient motorist but it was no big deal. Back through the sports fields where there was loud music, a marquee and what looked like children’s entertainments at the sports centre. Through the “A” frame barrier, through an estate, left down Delamere Street, then sharp right on to Woodford Lane instead of the A54 roundabout. At the bottom of Woodford Lane, cross the dual carriageway via pedestrian/cycle access, downhill then through various estate roads to my back gate.
No nipple popping spoke twanging episodes on this trip. I hope it stays that way.

Distance 29.7 miles, Max speed 32mph, Average a measly 9.4mph. It never recovered after being knocked back by those climbs.  

Total Ascent:​801​ft​​Total Descent:802​ft​​Start Elevation:190​ft​End Elevation:189​ft​​Min Elevation:56​ft​​Max Elevation:305​ft​​


----------



## davelincs (19 Apr 2021)

Only one ride this weekend, this morning, still feeling cool outdoors,very little wind today though


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Apr 2021)

Yesterday’s club ride was a hilly one with 697 m (2,287 ft) elevation over 50.89 km (31.62 mi). Too many riders for one group, we split into two again and four of us set off first. A ‘green’ ride, normally ridden between 10 and 14 mph (yesterday’s route would definitely have been an absolute max. of 12 mph with a full group of newbies), the four of us being relatively quick riders and happy to ride a little faster, we held an average of 14 mph. As a result, we finished 24 minutes quicker than the other group (according to Strava). We weren’t racing though  It probably helped that one of our number was an ex-pro, who aged 69, could ride rings around all of us. I’m not even sure he broke a sweat by the end of the route.

One of our number suffered a p*ncture in the grounds of Hardwick Hall, which was quickly fixed before moving on.

Normally, we would have had a café stop on the ride, but no where was open. It didn’t help that none of us knew the route well. We did know of one place (National Trust café where the p*ncture occurred), but as it was only 15-20 minutes from the end of the route, it wasn‘t worth stopping.

Enjoyable ride in great company.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2021)

I've been offline for a few days so this one is actually from last Thursday: It was a nice sunny day, although a little on the cool side still and I took the chance to get out and try the Longnor, Dudgeley, Wilderley, Pulverbatch route again.

I started out over Lyth Hill which gave great views as always, then dropped into Condover and I thought I'd take the longer way so headed for Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell on my way to the crossroads at Longnor and the continuing south. On a whim I decided to extend the ride further by taking the Cardington road up to the point it starts to climb steeply, then taking a right to go through Comley and drop down to cross the A49.

I seem to have strained my left knee a little bit so the lumpy section through Dudgeley, Walkmills and up to Smethcott was taken gently and I enjoyed the scenery. The road to Smethcott is usually very quiet so meeting six cars and another cyclist must be some sort of record. About halfway up the climb one of the helicopters from RAF Shawbury flew over at only about 50 feet off the ground.

After Pulverbatch I decided on another change of route and headed through Wrentnall and Oaks before dropping down the hill and along Long Lane to Exford's Green then over to Hunger Hill and the return over Lyth Hill.

A great ride in some nice weather. I saw my first bluebells of the season, a partridge and two red kite in seperate places.

30.9 miles at 11.9 mph average.





The view from Lyth Hill.





A favourite view of Caer Caradoc on my way to Comley.





Approaching Botvyle with the Long Mynd as the backdrop.





Near Smethcott.





Bluebells starting to flower.





At Wrentnall.





Red Kite.





The view from Oaks.


----------



## bagpuss (19 Apr 2021)

I have been trespassing on Rickshaw Phils lanes for the last two afternoons . On Sunday I had a short ride down to Dorrington Longnor and Condover and Stapleton and today down to leebotwood up between Caer Caradoc and THe Lawley onto Hoar Edge/Yell Bank ,what a view from the ridge! .Down to Ruckley and Acton B . Into Condover and back to Pulverbatch.


WW2 ATC at Condover Airfield








Acton Burnell Castle.


----------



## delb0y (19 Apr 2021)

Cross-post (well cross- image) from the Fishing thread. My last few rides have combined two passions - cycling and fishing. Only a few miles either way, so far, but as I get the kit sorted, and improve how I carry it all, I may venture further afield.


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Apr 2021)

More sunshine this morning and a make it up as I go along sort of ride. Started out to Northwood and towards Welshampton, the first road to Lyneal was closed I assume to fix the water leak which has been keeping the lane wet for a few weeks now so I carried on into Welshampton and took the turning by the church to Lyneal, past Colemere on the sailing club side to Pikes End turning up past the woods back to Lyneal. Took the lane to Loppington, Horton, Paddolgreen and into Whixall. Had a short wait for some sheep which were moving fields being efficiently moved along by two collies, carried on to Stanley Green, Hollinswood, Alkington back into Whixall, along the canal towpath passing some loose sheep, towards Northwood. Looking at Garmin I would be home having done about 29 miles so took a detour down Ossage Lane back to Horton and home. 32.6 miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2021)

bagpuss said:


> I have been trespassing on Rickshaw Phils lanes for the last two afternoons . On Sunday I had a short ride down to Dorrington Longnor and Condover and Stapleton and today down to leebotwood up between Caer Caradoc and THe Lawley onto Hoar Edge/Yell Bank ,what a view from the ridge! .Down to Ruckley and Acton B . Into Condover and back to Pulverbatch.
> View attachment 584762
> 
> WW2 ATC at Condover Airfield
> ...


I'm glad you've had great weather for it.

Unfortunately, with one thing and another I haven't been out on the bike the last few days otherwise our paths might have crossed.


----------



## lazybloke (19 Apr 2021)

Caught the train towards work today, but the view of morning sunshine out the window was so gorgeous I jumped off early and did a bit of riding across central London. Oof, it was a tad chilly in the shaded concrete canyons. Should have worn more than jeans, t-shirt and jumper; gloves/mitts would have been good too, so straight to work at a fast pace to keep warm.

Better temperatures in the afternoon; so took a meandering sightseeing path via the Wellington Arch. A flag at half-mast at Buck Palace was the only indication of Philip's departure. Then a quick sprint down the Mall.















Did a detour to pass Guy's & St Thomas' hospital; which saved the life of my daughter a few years back, when she had sepsis and organ failure . So the place already has special meaning for me, but I came past this on the perimeter wall:




I'd heard of the memorial wall but didn't know where it was and had only seen a glimpse of in on the news; I hadn't realised it was hundreds of metres long. A lot of people weren't paying it any attention, but there right at the end was a mother and two children adding their own tribute. Just a little heart breaking to see.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2021)

*Bike selected;* CGR, as it's my work-bike
*Weather; *cool, no cloud, blue skies, slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used;* to illustrate points not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)

Nothing much, just part of my ride to work route, as I decided to head through NewLands Woods












And on looking right...






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...hall-newland-with-woodhouse-moor#.YH3-fJ-SnIU
(Text states; _above the first pair is a panel with raised lettering "ES", enclosed by moulding linked to the dripmould, and above the second pair a similar panel with a raised double cross of St. John of the Hospital)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3675572
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2085088_


----------



## davelincs (20 Apr 2021)

Monday’s lunchtime ride, still cool but less wind, the council have started closing some road to re surface with chipping,s , best find a different route for few weeks


----------



## bagpuss (20 Apr 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm glad you've had great weather for it.
> 
> Unfortunately, with one thing and another I haven't been out on the bike the last few days otherwise our paths might have crossed.


 When seeing other cyclist on the lanes I have been wondering are they forum memebers? I know there are at least 3 or 4 who frequent the area . On Sunday I chatted with a fellow CTC veteran named Alan from Shrewsbury . For over thirty years I have been visiting the network of lanes in Shropshire and they make for some of the finest cycling in the country imho . For me "The blue remembered Hills " always comes to mind .And yes there are plenty of hills!!
.


----------



## jongooligan (20 Apr 2021)

bagpuss said:


> For over thirty years I have been visiting the network of lanes in Shropshire and they make for *some of the finest cycling in the country* imho .



Bang on. First time visitor in 2019 - had a great time on the bike (and on foot in the hills). Also has my favourite campsite in the country and some marvellous pubs. Can't wait to get back but will have to wait until all the facilities on campsites are open.


----------



## Old jon (20 Apr 2021)

Sunshine and shivery, but a bit early. Someone suggested a club ride, I put my hand up, and after a bit more messaging we had a quorum and a destination. A destination not far away from the ride I did last Sunday. But the route would be different.

And it was different. From the meeting point the usual route to Barwick is inflicted with a road closure, so we used the Wykebeck Way, traversed a bit of Seacroft and passing the village green on the way to Barwick Road. Which we rode along all the way to that village. Aberford next, and the almost obligatory pedal past the gates at Lotherton Hall. This road goes to Towton and the A162, an almost busy road that reaches Tadcaster after a few miles, where we stopped at the side of the River Wharfe for refuelling purposes.

We left Tadcaster on yet another stretch of the A659, this road is scattered all over Yorkshire, it seems. Bar Lane leads to Bramham and the road away from there in the direction of Thorner. Maybe a mile from Bramham we took the right turn which leads to Holme Farm Lane and Milner Lane. We followed this to Scarcroft. Crossed the A58 to ride up by the side of the golf course to Tarn Lane and then Slaid Hill.

A stop for a natter, and the group splintered, going our separate ways after a cracking good ride in rather wonderful weather. Back across Leeds for me, today no need of an excursion around the block when I reached home. Forty one miles ridden, and a surprising 2260 feet of climbing done. And still a grin, of course, the day was good.

Cartography, I think,


----------



## bagpuss (20 Apr 2021)

Clun is one of my many favorite villages {impossible to pick only one} Lazing by the river with its old bridge is hard to better . The Market town Ludlow also has much to offer . Bishops Castle another place you can lose the day in . Sadly some of its family run businesses have closed in recent years .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2021)

Riding into work this morning, the river valley was full of mist:






I made a dog walker jump by stopping to take this:






The afternoon was a bit less dramatic, here seen at the Photo Tree:


----------



## gavgav (20 Apr 2021)

A short ride after working from home. Just warm enough for shorts and t-shirt, which was nice after the weeks of cold weather.

Went through the local estate and then to Betton Abbots, Berrington, Eaton Mascott, Cound Stanks, Pitchford, Cantlop and reversing my steps from Betton again, to home.

Nothing really to report, which is nice sometimes and an enjoyable 12.49 miles at 12.1mph avg


----------



## ianrauk (20 Apr 2021)

A lovely, leisurely ride down to Ashdown Forest with @Trickedem today. A ride that included 6000+ feet of climbing. But with all that climbing comes fantastic views, and fantastic descents. It was worth the pain.
We also visited a 6000 year old burial chamber called a Coldrum Longbarrow in Trottiscliffe, a small village I cycled through a good few times not knowing the chamber existed.
So just over 100 imperial miles for the day. Even the weather played nice with sun for most of the day.Marvellous.
C#5 for the year C#293 over all.


----------



## a.twiddler (21 Apr 2021)

20/4/21

A visit to my daughter and grandson in Newcastle. Expecting about a 44 mile round trip. Stretching my mileage after the last ride.

Packed some sandwiches and drinks. Another day similar to Sunday, with weak sun and a faint but noticeable wind. Checked spokes, put a tiny amount of air in the front tyre. I have fitted a budget Knog type mini light to the furthest end of the front carrier, the rationale being that a flashing light there should attract attention when the Linear pokes its snout out between cars or at a difficult junction. Not anticipating needing it on today’s trip, so it remains switched off.

What is the glamorous recumbenteer modelling today? Battered olive green cap, shades with clip on glasses mirror, nondescript T shirt, well worn comfortable blue cords, comfortable old shoes that just happen to work with these pedals. A blue fleece top as a reluctant concession to the wind. Also my peripatetic bike clips.

Out the back gate, through the lanes to Swanlow Lane, heading for Church Minshull and Crewe. The long downhill to Church Minshull is clear but the speedo stubbornly refuses to exceed 32mph. A steep climb to the Trent and Mersey canal bridge on the Crewe road but no worries, I have an extra range of low gears to call on since I went up it last time. Obstacle negotiated, speed rising gradually on the flat, hovering around 13 mph.

Eventually into Crewe, rolling through various traffic lights and negotiating traffic without having to stop. Getting into high gear and rolling along easily, using momentum rather than brute force to get over the new Sydney bridge and gaining speed again down the other side. At the end of Sydney Road the large roundabout is thronged with traffic so I decide to have a go at the pedestrian/cycle crossings to get on to University Way. A bit of a faff, I stop the traffic then take my chances on the road. However the traffic is persistent and after a quarter of a mile, feeling harrassed, I hop on to the left hand cycle way. A bit tedious, as at every junction and entrance you have to turn in for a few yards then turn tightly, cross over, then turn tightly again on to the path. It occurs to me that there are no markings on this side of the road though I pass a few cyclists. Also a bit overgrown in parts, and my speed is lower than it would be on the road. I stick with it as I want to turn left at the next roundabout on to Weston Road.

Despite the presence of a new bypass leading directly to the A500, the single carriageway Weston Road is packed with fast traffic and trucks heading for the M6. I find it very unpleasant, combined with an uphill slope keeping my speed down. Fortunately there is quite a wide pavement on my side of the road so though not wanting to be conspicuous by riding on the pavement, I hop on to it at a low kerb and try to look nonchalant. The nonchalance is rather strained by the sight of a cyclist coming the other way on the road at a good speed, presumably helped by the downhill. At the entrance to Crewe Hall I hop back on to the road and mix it with the traffic until I can take the right turn to Weston Village. There are still some speedy vehicles, mostly cars, but far less of them.

The sun is becoming quite strong and I am certainly hot after my exertions with the traffic so I stop in a farm entrance to look at my map and make use of my front carrier by strapping my fleece to it.

I continue in a more relaxed manner through this characterful old village until I reach my turn off left into Snape Lane, very up and down. A car follows me at a distance. I think that the driver is just looking at the peculiar bike as when I stop at a passing place on a steep hill he takes his time getting by. I am feeling pretty chilled by now and am enjoying the ups and downs. I come to a T junction with Rushy Lane on the Left and Englesea Brook Lane on the right. I follow Englesea Brook Lane to its junction with Nantwich road and turn left for Newcastle. This road has a gradual but relentless gradient and I find myself constantly changing gear to try and maintain 7-8 mph. Not a lot of traffic but what there is can be heard a long way away and is fast. I pass through Balterley still climbing. It’s a bit of an effort but eventually I cross over the M6 and come to a sort of summit.

Just as I am enjoying a brief downhill my next turning to the right appears to Carr Lane but still downhill to turn left on to Shraleybrook Lane. This lane is deceptively steep and I find myself in bottom gear at one point without realising but it eases and becomes less strenuous after that. I stop for a Kit Kat before tackling the climb ahead. I am climbing on Shraleybrook Lane when the sign for Halmer End comes in to view. Through the remains of the old railway bridge, then the road curves right and steepens.

Still manageable, but progress becomes slow. The pedals turn steadily, my legs begin to ache. Far ahead, it seems some neighbours are chatting outside their houses and watching as I windmill my way towards them. It seems an age before I pass them, and they gaze blankly at me. There are cars parked on both sides which creates an obstacle course when traffic is busy. Fortunately the road is quiet at the moment. Still some gears to go, I continue steadily. I am finding it hard to keep going in a straight line and it takes some concentration. I hear some engine noise behind me and glance over my shoulder. My front wheel darts to the left causing me to stop. I am in Alsager’s Bank now and the road ahead gets even steeper. Strange that there is no gradient signposting and even the OS map doesn’t show any chevron markings. I start off again and make good progress but the road steepens again and I find it impossible to continue in a straight line once speed falls below 3-4 mph. It’s not a shortage of gears because I can start and climb if the speed can be got above that critical point.

I get off and push. I am grateful that there aren’t many people about to witness it. Eventually the gradient lessens and I get on and climb the rest of the way to the top of the hill without any more issues except that I am getting extremely hot. I carry on over the top to Newcastle to carry out my grandparently duties.

What to do about the hill climbing issue? 1) Get tremendously fit so I can get uphill at a higher speed. (unlikely) 2) Plan routes to avoid issues. 3)Try different front tyre pressures. 4)Electric motor!
5) Learn to live with it. There can’t be that many steep hills on routes that I’m likely to use. Might rule out Wrynose/Hardnott in the lake district. 6)Try a trike.

On the way back I cover in five minutes what it took over 35 minutes to climb. Most of the route back is a high geared low effort breeze as it’s essentially continuously downhill to the beginning of University Way in Crewe. I follow the right hand pavement for most of the way then cross over and find the marked cycleway is laid out more conveniently than the generic pavement on the other side. I use the pedestrian/cycle crossings to get to Sydney Road then find it’s not so effortless making progress in this direction due to a persistent headwind. I grind on through Crewe which still seems to be a relatively quick transit. I wait behind a long traffic queue at the Middlewich Road traffic lights but manage to follow them all through at the first green.

Heading towards Church Minshull I hear voices behind me and expect to be passed by some roadies but cresting a small rise I change up and find speed rising despite the headwind. Shortly afterwards I look behind and they are nowhere to be seen. What can be seen is a large volume of traffic and as there is a steep narrow climb on the route I took outwards I decide to take a longer but potentially less hectic route home. I come to the canal bridge and downhill at Church Minshull, wait at the chicane over the Weaver bridge then continue straight on through the village, up a mild hill and turn right on the road to Wettenhall. Straight into a headwind! Well, just got to suck it up and press doggedly on. Several cars hurtle by as if their drivers’ hair is on fire as if to emphasise my slow progress. A roadie hurtles past, I suspect having wound himself into a frenzy to fly past then slow back down once out of sight. Or perhaps that’s just me rationalising. Like ole man river, I just keeps rollin’ along and eventually I come to Wettenhall and some shelter from the wind which allows my speed to increase marginally. However, the road changes direction and despite my best efforts I’m down to 7-8 mph again.

Before I know it I’m just uphill from Darnhall Bridge waiting for an obliging car to turn up to trigger the green, so that I can use the slope to get some speed to help me up the other side. Sure enough, one comes along and it does the trick.

About 100 yards from my back gate as I’m relaxing, going “aah” and psychologically ringing the engine room for half power I’m passed by a guy on a very vintage upright bike with what appears to be an acetylene lamp on the front. I have time to see faded black paint, red pinstripe lining, sprung saddle and a hub gear. I’m tempted to catch him and ask him about it but he turns off and the engine room says “Oi! What about this half power then!” so I just get on the pavement at an access point and head for my back gate.

No photos today even though the camera went along for the ride.

As I type this, no aches and pains despite mileage being 43.98. The maximum speed seems stuck at 32mph despite plenty of opportunities to improve today. Average speed a pusillanimous 9.5 mph.

Max elevation 1366ft
Max descent 1366ft
Start elevation 188ft
End elevation 188ft
Max Altitude 753ft
Min Altitude 56ft


----------



## davelincs (21 Apr 2021)

Right different route today , i still managed to find one closed road, but the footpath was open


----------



## DCBassman (21 Apr 2021)

A Test run for the Scott. Miserable failure in terms of front transmission, which essentailly limited the bike to 42t/12-36 1x system. That was actually not too bad for around here, but if I'm really going to be limited to 1x, then I'll refit the 39t...
There's definitely a problem somewhere that I'm not seeing. Maybe the shifter is borked. The fd is good, and I've stripped it off and made sure it is.
The ride: went out north on 27 via the council offices and Old Exeter Road and the railway line path over Wilminstone viaduct, then around and down to Pitts Cleeve. On to the A386 there and zoom back into town with a slight tailwind, and rejoin 27 to go the reverse of the normal end of my rides. Out to Horrabridge giving it some beans, trying to keep the average in double figures. Success on that front, at least!
The Scott is nice, when it works. It is certainly nice to have brakes! But I now have to rethink what I want from this pair of bikes - the third bike, the Trek 800 Sport is sold, and departing tomorrow morning.  Needs must, nowhere to keep it anymore.
Stats:





Weather fine, bit breezy, very quiet on the path.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Apr 2021)

It was a bit clearer today:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Apr 2021)

Wednesday 21st

*Bike selected;* CGR, as I was in the woods, on tracks used by MTBs & m/bikes
*Weather; *quite cool, no cloud, blue skies, slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used;* to illustrate points not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)

Just a potter about, initially into NewLands Woods, via the route used  en-route to work, on Monday 19th

Then once through, where the Hall stood, a bit of detour onto some of the other tracks

Finding, at first, what appears to be a cellar of the old Hall
(I understand that there's an ice-house somewhere nearby!)






Close-by there's the remainders of the farm-buildings
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...hall-newland-with-woodhouse-moor#.YICfxp-SnIU





Then a drop onto the track between the '3 ponds' (ex clay-pits) & the River Calder
(this was taken, when I'd turned round to head back downstream)

I'm just on the upper edge of the blue-circle on the OS map
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6788443







https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate


Then it was back down to 'Stanley Ferry' & onto Ferry Lane, for the short spin to the 'Nagger Lines', as a short-cut to Aberford Road, at the junction with LimePit Lane

There's long been a difference of opinion over the naming of it
One side reckons 'Nag' as in Horse
The other, taken from Aire & Calder *Na*vi*ga*tion Canal

Looking along from Ferry Lane
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6493125

You can follow the 'Naggers' back north-west to their origin, at Lofthouse Colliery
And, to the east side of the A&CNC, the railway can be seen whose path has featured before in this thread
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.70199&lon=-1.46355&layers=168&b=1

Once I'd gained the height, by climbing Baker Lane ('Bread Baker' at one point in time)
I'd reached the old Canal Lane bridge, where another wagonway passed under the Lane

The bridge is back-filled now, underneath, but I went to the infant/junior school to the far side of it, & can remember the bridge being 'open' underneath it, until well into my 20s





The wagon-way(?) was gone by the time this map was surveyed (1905), but it's still there on the ground
And, the bridge above is quite substantial, with the 2 lines over the top, the wagon-way under it, & the Lane itself
Plus, to add to that, it's a 'skew bridge' (at almost 45 degrees)

This is the route of the wagonway just north of the bridge, it peters out now, being ploughed up & blocked by a compound





Apologies, there seems to be no photographs on_ Geograph_ of this route
This culvert still exists in reasonable condition, taking Lee Moor Beck under the embankment





And we reach the end, as a walk/ride it continues, by dropping to field level






Back down at LimePit Lane, there's a survivor of the wagonway, crossing it
Information boards are in the process of being made for the kerbside

We are looking north-west, following the ascending gradient





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/978706

Not the best image, due to the 'fisheye' effect, but it's this gauge







And after a gentle sweep, over what are now playing fields, it crosses Aberford Road (the TurnPike, between there & Wakefield) to become part of the 'TPT'
Looking towards Ferry Lane






I hope at least one person enjoyed reading this, if so, it was worthwhile writing it

The last line featured
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Railway Ramblers Wakefield.htm


----------



## bagpuss (22 Apr 2021)

Excellent , always plenty of interest to be found when exploring old railway lines and byways etc .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2021)

bagpuss said:


> Excellent , always plenty of interest to be found when exploring old railway lines and byways etc .



Yes!
Even when not converted into 'greenways', but still with (presumably) public access

Even the busier (in their day!) routes are worth looking at

EG;

_The Great North Road_

*1. *'Bramham Crossroads'
Where the A1 & A64 intersect, & when it was crossroads!
The early 1900kerbstones are still there
Drivers heading from Leeds to York, pass this every day, 99.9% with no idea about it
I'm looking northwards along (what was) the 'GNR'





*2. *Ledsham
The road-markings from the roundabout that was there, are still visible on the footpath/cycle-lane





On this 1986 OS, it's the red northbound 'slip' at Selby Fork
And in the 1950s, the 'Fork' was very apparant!!
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=15&lat=53.76439&lon=-1.29759&layers=10&b=1





*3.* Micklefield
It's still the 'GNR' through there, & a glorious flower bed is still in existance stating ('2000 Years Of Anglo-Scottish Trade')
This is opposite Church Lane, which cuts through to (Roman) Ridge Road, that joins Castleford (Lagentivm) to HookMoor/Aberford

'RRR' is a continuation of the Roman route that left Dere Street at (what to us is..) Barnsdale Bar, on the A1






* 4. *'Red House'
Where the A1 intersects the A638 (Wakefield- Doncaster road)
This is part of the pre-bypass 'GNR'
Complete with white-lines & cats-eyes!










*5. *Wentbridge Cutting
This was once one of the most feared sections of the 'GNR', where drivers asked passengers to dismount to give the horses a better change in the coaching days
The tarmac road is the post-1830 deviation, where my bike rests was the route before then
It's a bit steeper!

(Wentbridge was bypass was opended in 1961, with the A1 passing over the Went Viaduct)






Apologies for rambling on a bit, but they're all little pieces of transport/sociological history (as in; trade/movement of people & goods)


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Apr 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Apologies for rambling on a bit, but they're all little pieces of transport/sociological history (as in; trade/movement of people & goods)



This is great stuff ... probably worthy of its own thread. If you start one, I have a couple of contributions of my own to make .. following long-defunct railway lines by bike, and walking an ancient track, in central Brittany.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> This is great stuff ... probably worthy of its own thread. If you start one, I have a couple of contributions of my own to make .. following long-defunct railway lines by bike, and walking an ancient track, in central Brittany.



Sorry, I can't just now 
I was just about to the turn the laptop off, as I have to get ready for work (start at 13:00, till 22:00)
I can have a look, when I get home/changed/drinking rea?

Can you think of a good title/opening paragraph?


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Apr 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sorry, I can't just now
> I was just about to the turn the laptop off, as I have to get ready for work (start at 13:00, till 22:00)
> I can have a look, when I get home/changed/drinking rea?
> 
> Can you think of a good title/opening paragraph?



I don't think there's any urgency .. it was just a suggestion. 

Something like 'Exploring Old Ways By Bike' would probably suffice - and it's not too limiting. I'm not sure about a home for it - perhaps in 'General Cycling Discussions' ?

The longer you make the opening paragraph, the less likely it is to be read. I would just start out with a few lines (and photos) about one of your recent trips and then ask if anyone else has done anything similar.


----------



## Old jon (22 Apr 2021)

More sunshine! The temptation is just too strong, I have to take advantage. One thing that I forgot to do was buy a cap. No hair on top of the head just invites sunburn. But sunburn or not, I am off for a ride.

The route today was produced a few days back, so I suppose I was impatient to ride it. Almost inevitably there are a lot of familiar roads to cover, but it is all riding. And different every time. So, onto the canal towpath in Holbeck and off again at Viaduct Road, ready for the pedal up to Headingley. There was rather more traffic than recently, understandable maybe, and not a problem. Up to Lawnswood, just by the playing fields it looked like a club was meeting, three riders already there. Turn right just after this, pass the church and then the dam at Adel. And scare a jay at the side of the road.

Ride by the eastern side of Golden Acre Park then turn left to go to Bramhope. The next turn is a right to whizz down Pool Bank. All that great free speed, brilliant! Then the valley bottom road to Otley. Cross the Wharfe here and go straight on up Billams Hill. Turn left onto Weston Lane at the top, meet the roadworks. Not for long though. Leave the last fringe of Otley behind, the road is rising as this happens. It then kicks up quite sharply for not very far, before easing off nicely on the way to Weston.

Askwith is next, little video camera refusing to work, and I turned right to ride past the village hall. Reached Town Head and thought I was doing well up the hill. Wrong!! There is still three hundred feet to go up. And I stopped twice in that. Eventually Weston Moor Road was reached, and a right turn to return to Otley.

Enough uphill, I thought, homeward is easy on Leeds Road. Turn right on the edge of Bramhope and soon find Otley Old Road. Up to Cookridge and then downhill through Headingley and Kirkstall to ride into town centre on the road. Again the thought of a beer before home and shower, nope, it will be better later. Outside my front door, big smile, forty miles and 2654 feet going up. ‘Tis a lot for me, but good with it.

The garthing doodles rather well again.


----------



## Dwn (22 Apr 2021)

An absolutely perfect day here, so took the train to Helensburgh and cycled back to Glasgow via Loch Lomond and Balloch.

Despite having driven and cycled through Helensburgh many times I was totally unprepared for the 1.25 mile hill immediately on leaving the station. No chance for the legs to unstiffen after the train journey, but some lovely scenery along the way.

First time in short sleeve jersey this year (albeit a few miles before I could remove the arm warmers). Not long until summer.


----------



## davelincs (22 Apr 2021)

Sunshine today, still a cool wind


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2021)

So the last time I cycled to St Ediths in Shocklach there was an outdoor 'covid' service on and I didn't want to intrude, no such problems today.




Built in 1150 and in such a quiet spot, Norman so rare for Cheshire and not easy to find.




Then onwards south in the warm sunshine to Worthenbury. Lets roll on around 600 years to a fine Georgian church, St Deiniols.




Still heading south plenty of cyclists about (for a thursday) on the backroads.




Bangor on Dee bridge. Stopped for a breather and watched an old gent fly fishing, very relaxing!
33.5 miles total, has to be the best days cycling this year .


----------



## Venod (22 Apr 2021)

We seem to have a Yorkshire/old railway theme today, here's my ride. talking in the old Castleford to Methley line, a bit of the line that served Skelton Grange Power Station, and the old Garforth to Aberford line, https://parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct5


----------



## pjd57 (22 Apr 2021)

First big run in over a year.
It sort of grew a bit as we went along .










The climb out of Largs towards Kilbirnie was brutal.
But we made it .
Even managed the Clyde tunnel on the way home.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Apr 2021)

Venod said:


> old railway theme


This my cycling life!
The southern end of NCN27 is composed of two old railways, Southern from Okehampton to Lydford, then a bit of the onward route through Tavistock. This stops at the A388 and the path crawls across the town until it joins the old Plym Valley GWR line down to the A38 at Marsh Mills, with a detour over Leg O'Mutton and Yelverton.
The actual rail route leaves Horrabridge and dives into a long looping tunnel until emerging in Yelverton, where once you had a choice between continuing down to Plymouth, or going out, slowly, to Princetown.
Makes for good cycling, but is getting a bit tatty in places.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2021)

Venod said:


> We seem to have a Yorkshire/old railway theme today, here's my ride. talking in the old Castleford to Methley line, a bit of the line that served Skelton Grange Power Station, and the old Garforth to Aberford line, https://parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct5
> View attachment 585202



I've ridden/walked along the 'fly-line', through the Light & Dark Arches, quite a few times
Aberford is a lovely village


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2021)

Three rides yesterday. 

*Morning:* For various reasons I haven't managed to get a proper ride in for a week so I made sure to get out and enjoy the sunshine. It was lovely and bright out but quite chilly with a frost on the grass and cars so layers were needed. I used the knockabout bike for convenience and chose my regular Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Condover route.

I was setting out as the rush hour was under way so I headed over Lyth Hill so as to be on the A49 for the shortest time possible. Although the road was busy I got a good gap in the traffic when it did come. Heading south through Ryton to Longnor I had a quiet road, only sharing it with a cyclist ahead who I never caught. At Longnor there was a flood even though it hasn't rained for ages. The presence of some chaps from Severn-Trent gave away the fact that it's a burst water pipe.

I couldn't seem to muster much speed on what is usually a reasonably fast section through Frodesley to Acton Burnell. Not sure if I had a headwind or I just didn't have the legs today. After Acton Burnell I could tell that there was a headwind on the way to Cound Moor but it seemed quite light. There were some works going on at Harnage and the only signs on both approaches ststated that traffic would be delayed for 15 minutes, which seemed oddly specific. Was I supposed to stop and wait 15 minutes before proceeding?

I didn't get a good look at the flag of the day at Cound. It was a Blue Ensign with a coat of arms on the fly but that's all I could tell this time. At Cound Stank I decided to vary the route and head towards Pitchford then Cantlop before another whim took me to Boreton then Condover.

I had a bit of a tailwind on the way back to the A49 and found that road much quieter than it had been earlier on.

25 miles at 12.7 mph average.





View to the Wrekin from near Harnage.





The solar farm at Boreton.





Blossom by the church in Condover.

*Afternoon:* Just a quick trip towards town to help in a garden. Todays task was to lift the remains of a lawn, which proved to be hard going as the dry clay soil is like concrete (it's got to be done manually as the access is too tight to get any machinery through. The owner even had to buy a special wheelbarrow as a normal sized one won't fit). About six miles for this one.

*Evening:* A ride over to @gavgav to give his road bike its spring checkover. The Raleigh got an outing for this one and so did my new Carradice panniers. On the way there the traffic was unusually heavy and it turned out that there had been an accident on the A5 - both cars had caught fire resulting in the road being closed.

After working on the bike I decided to make a ride out of it and took a more scenic route home. Leaving town via Weeping Cross the traffic was still rather thromboid and although I couldn't see where the incident was I could smell the reek of burning rubber as I neared the A5. There was a police car on the slip road here with an officer having a serious discussion with the driver of a pickup pointed the wrong way.

A few people were rat running along the lanes to try and get round the closure but by some luck it wasn't too bad while I was riding towards Kingstreet, then streams of traffic went by while I was paused in a gateway for photos and it was fairly quiet again once I continued. It only got busy again for a short while after Condover on the much wider road.

The A49 was also closed (overnight roadworks) and when I reached it the traffic went quiet again so I had it practically to myself.

10.4 miles at 13.3 mph average. Nice to be out on a lovely clear evening.









A couple of shots from the gateway near the Kingstreet crossroads.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2021)

Early return from work today, now I've got to get ready to go back to the family for the weekend...


----------



## Tribansman (23 Apr 2021)

A 4 counties - Herts, Essex, Cambs, Central Beds - century for me today under the stunning blue sky sunshine. Didn't stop to take many photos but a couple captured the day nicely...

Had a weird cramp pain in one of my calves right at the start that recurred intermittently, so took it slightly easier than usual. Still, was home by 3.30 so plenty of time to stuff my face with leftover Thai curry and a Cadburys Creme Egg ice cream before my other half gets home and it's tea time


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Apr 2021)

A day off today so out on the Roubaix at 11am, fabulous weather, the first ride in bib shorts this year. A relatively flat ride out to Pocklington for lunch, posh poached eggs on toast with pea shoots! Back home via York with a quick stop at the Triumph garage for a look at some motorbikes, very tempted.
64.45 miles with an average of 16.1 mph.

Bobbie photobombed the first pic🐶


----------



## Donger (23 Apr 2021)

Out with some old Land Registry colleagues today on the Pub Crawl Peloton. Enjoyed the hospitality of the beer gardens at the Red Lion at Arlingham, The Ship at Framilode and the Anchor at Epney on a great little slow-paced 22 miler in the sunshine. By my reckoning we managed about 35 miles per gallon. Nice to reminisce and put the world to rights. One of our number had a clown horn instead of a bell, which added to the general amusement. A great afternoon out.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Apr 2021)

So last week, on hols in Cornwall, we rented MTB and explored their graded MTB trails. And something clicked - I felt like I 'graduated' as a mountain bike rider. I could suddenly DO it! 

Got home from school today and my boys had the bikes ready and we set off for 10 miles around the Marlborough Downs. The final 5 miles are down the Ridgeway. I've ridden it before but slowly, nervously and stopping a squillion times. 

Not today. Didn't put a foot down once. Bombed along with this MAMMOTH grin on my face and am now home, sky-high with endorphins and celebratory sparkles in the fridge which I will probably drink alone! SO. MUCH. FUN!


----------



## bagpuss (23 Apr 2021)

Return ride home to Derby from Shropshire for me today .
Via Shifnal ,up to Sheriffhales [the former home of Parker International cycle parts mail order in pre internet days.} Seeing what goodies were available in Cycling Weekly on Friday was a must .
Onto Lilleshall . Here I visited the remains of the Abbey .




But for Henry V111,could this Abbey, and many others fared better?
Another interesting point here is 70-foot high obelisk which stands on top of Lilleshall hill .




From here my ride became flat as black and yellow helicopters from RAF Shawrbury buzzed over head . Through Edgmond and into Staffordshire onto Knighton & Adbaston .Passing Cop Mere




Eccleshall ,stoping here for tea and cake . From here on the road got lumpy to Stone,onto the B5027 for Uttoxeter . This is a section were griding it out was the order of the day . Through Uttoxeter into Derbyshire X the Dove , up toDoveridge ,Sudbury & Hatton . The final bit via Sutton and Radbourne and into Derby .
A splendid ride taking in three Counties in lovely weather


----------



## Mrs M (23 Apr 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> A day off today so out on the Roubaix at 11am, fabulous weather, the first ride in bib shorts this year. A relatively flat ride out to Pocklington for lunch, posh poached eggs on toast with pea shoots! Back home via York with a quick stop at the Triumph garage for a look at some motorbikes, very tempted.
> 64.45 miles with an average of 16.1 mph.
> 
> View attachment 585335
> ...



This pic just shows how huge Bobbi Bear has grown!


----------



## Mrs M (23 Apr 2021)

Lovely lunchtime ride on the e road bike today 
Our lovely neighbour took Oscar walkies so I grabbed the opportunity to get out when I could.
Enjoyable local ride, hello and wave to some dog walkers, met with a blank look then a polite wave, who is that on the bike? (Oscars mum in disguise)


----------



## theloafer (23 Apr 2021)

no work ..and wall to wall sun i was up and out early. shorts and short sleeved top first time of the year it was a tad chilly at first but it soon warmed up and i was happy as Larry  . had decided to ride up the Weardale valley home -Bishop Auckland dropped down newton cap bank and up to Toronto -howden-le-wear-Wolsingham.
I had hoped to get my first coffee here but NO,on through Frosterly and headed for Stanhope only to find all out side seating taken grrrrr. here i left the busy A689 for the quiet little road all the way to ST. John's Chaple. and success COFFEE at the chatterbox cafe ,bacon butty and coffee consumed i was ready for the little bump over Chaple fell and the drop down to the B6277 and down the Teasdale valley . Middleto-in-Teesdale was also busy so pushed on up to folly top then headed for woodlands -toft hill-West Auckland ,then a little bit of off road to Shildon and back home via the rail cycle path .. just over 71 miles and loved every one of them 

up Weardale and down Teasdale | Ride | Strava


----------



## pjd57 (23 Apr 2021)

A functional rather than recreational outing today.
Headed to EK to see my daughter , then Paisley to collect something for Mrs , followed by a couple of things to do in Glasgow.
Sunshine all day , but too much traffic.




Progress on the new cycle lane from Cowcaddens / city centre up towards Queens Cross and Maryhill.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Apr 2021)

bagpuss said:


> Return ride home to Derby from Shropshire for me today .
> Via Shifnal ,up to Sheriffhales [the former home of Parker International cycle parts mail order in pre internet days.} Seeing what goodies were available in Cycling Weekly on Friday was a must .
> Onto Lilleshall . Here I visited the remains of the Abbey .
> View attachment 585352
> ...


Thats a lovely photo at Lilleshall Abbey


----------



## bagpuss (23 Apr 2021)

The bright sun light was causing a lot of back glare imho .


----------



## galaxy (24 Apr 2021)

bagpuss said:


> Clun is one of my many favorite villages {impossible to pick only one} Lazing by the river with its old bridge is hard to better . The Market town Ludlow also has much to offer . Bishops Castle another place you can lose the day in . Sadly some of its family run businesses have closed in recent years .


I live beetween Ludlow and Leominster. If your ever out and find yourself at Middleton On The Hill kettles always in


----------



## galaxy (24 Apr 2021)

theloafer said:


> no work ..and wall to wall sun i was up and out early. shorts and short sleeved top first time of the year it was a tad chilly at first but it soon warmed up and i was happy as Larry  . had decided to ride up the Weardale valley home -Bishop Auckland dropped down newton cap bank and up to Toronto -howden-le-wear-Wolsingham.
> I had hoped to get my first coffee here but NO,on through Frosterly and headed for Stanhope only to find all out side seating taken grrrrr. here i left the busy A689 for the quiet little road all the way to ST. John's Chaple. and success COFFEE at the chatterbox cafe ,bacon butty and coffee consumed i was ready for the little bump over Chaple fell and the drop down to the B6277 and down the Teasdale valley . Middleto-in-Teesdale was also busy so pushed on up to folly top then headed for woodlands -toft hill-West Auckland ,then a little bit of off road to Shildon and back home via the rail cycle path .. just over 71 miles and loved every one of them
> 
> up Weardale and down Teasdale | Ride | Strava
> ...


Lovely areas to cycle. I’d often venture out there in the mid 80’s when I lived in the North East


----------



## Dark46 (24 Apr 2021)

Hi All, I went out yesterday with a mate on the Orange mountain bike , a nice 15 mile ride with a couple of nasty sharp inclines. Before hand I fitted new pedals to be able to use my new Sidi shoes.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

Nice 50 solo miles this morning.
But that was beaten by 4.5 miles this afternoon on the tandem with swmbo


----------



## bagpuss (24 Apr 2021)

galaxy said:


> I live beetween Ludlow and Leominster. If your ever out and find yourself at Middleton On The Hill kettles always in


 
Hoping to be down that way in June,so I may take you up on the offer .☕


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2021)

An absolute howling wind today for a 16 mile spin through the lanes. Plenty of hills, sunshine and wildflowers 






























https://www.strava.com/activities/5183921770


----------



## oldfatfool (24 Apr 2021)

A lovely 48km wander round the dales.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Apr 2021)

Another sunny spring day, and an epic on the tandem to make the most of it - our longest ever ride. 

Up into the Peak through Macclesfield and Sutton, then down to Allgreave and up the seemingly endless climb to England's highest village at Flash. 

Two big climbs in the bag, so coffee and cake was an essential requirement, perfectly executed at the Flash Bar cafe, albeit a little chilly in the wind. 

Cracking descent to Longnor then the killer climb out of Crowdecote up the hairpins. Signposted at 20%, although surely no more than half that in reality. Onwards past Parsley Hay then lunch at the "Derbyshire Stone Henge", Arbour Low.

Arbour Low is a magical place with an amazing 360 degree view to distant horizons. The stones are long fallen, but the earthwork still impresses and we were serenaded by larks the whole time. Photos do not do it justice






Now we approach Youlgreave, but our objective is Bradford Dale just below, and specifically the swimming pool built into the river. "Idyllic" doesn't do this place justice, and it would have been rude not to take a (very short!) dip in the crystal water. 






Even more severe hairpins at Conksbury en route to Bakewell fail to conk us out, then we take it easy up the whole of the Monsal trail to Buxton.

Finally, we drag our weary carcasses across the Cat and Fiddle. Never was a 7 mile downhill more welcome! - thence home. 

71 miles, 5700ft climbing, one cake and one ice cream.


----------



## gavgav (24 Apr 2021)

My Brother has bought himself a new bike, but he’s not really cycled much since I dragged him out for a few rides about 10 years ago, so @Rickshaw Phil and I cycled over to his place, today, to put the bike together and head out for a short test ride.

Phil and I set off at 10am, into the lovely sunshine, but a stiff easterly wind was blowing and that made it quite cool to start off with, as we were heading into it for a good proportion of the the ride over.

We headed out to Betton Abbots, Berrington, Cross Houses and Atcham, where we joined the main road to Attingham and then turned off towards Wroxeter, being pleasantly surprised to see they have finally (after about 3 years of emails to the council) completely resurfaced one of the worst “B” roads you will ever have seen. It got to the point that you had to drive on the wrong side of the road, to avoid the craters and channels, never mind how bad it was for cycling.

We paused at Wroxeter for some photos










We took the loop around the NCN route, which I’ve not been down in probably 18 months, before climbing up and along to Eaton Constantine, then down to Garmston, on some new territory for me. We got overtaken at speed by a chap on a very nice aero bike, climbing up at Eaton and then again when descending to Leighton.

We joined the main road again there and it’s a pull out of the village. Good to see the pub being renovated, ready to re-open under the ownership of a village syndicate. There is a nice descent down to Buildwas, with good views over the river Severn, where we came across signs saying The Wharfage, in Ironbridge, was closed to traffic, but we headed that way anyway, hoping we could at least walk the bike through.

It was a very different landscape, heading to Ironbridge, with the bulk of the power station having been blown up and we arrived at The Wharfage to find signs saying cyclists dismount and use the foot way. Said path was busy with people enjoying the sun and so we walked the bikes along the traffic free road. I’m not really sure why there is a need to do so, with just a few obstacles where they are surveying to decide if they can install permanent flood barriers and plenty of room.

We paused to take a photo of the bridge and a lady cheerily remarked at Phil taking a picture of his bike, rather than the bridge. He was actually taking a picture of both 





We walked the bikes over the bridge and then joined the road towards Jackfield, where some proper climbing would start. We had to wait at the hairpin bend, for a Warburton’s lorry to make an absolute pigs ear of negotiating it. He was up on the kerb, had to stop and reverse and have another go at it, which wasn’t much better, when, if he’d taken a wider route, he would have got round in one

We climbed up to Broseley and decided to go up Dark Lane, which is properly steep with a gradient arrow. Just as we turned up there, 2 chaps on bikes jokingly shouted “you don’t want to go up there”  It is a proper pull and then a descent down to my Brothers house.

Dad joined us and we had lunch in the garden, before putting the new Holdsworth bike together. It’s very smart and pretty light with the carbon material. We then set out for a test ride, heading down to Coalport, which was into the wind, but a steep descent made a little tricky by recent surface dressing, meaning loose chippings. I crossed Coalport bridge, a little ahead of Ade and Phil, so paused to take a shot of them crossing the bridge





We had a short section on the off road Silkin Way path, before rejoining the very busy road along Coalport High St, back towards the bottom end of Ironbridge. We then climbed back up to Broseley, the second time Phil and I had climbed up there today, but didn’t do Dark Lane again. This meant we had to negotiate the traffic lights on the steep climb and none of us could get through in time, before the lights changed at the other end. We arrived back at Ade’s and he seemed to have enjoyed the 6 mile loop, getting used to the bike, so hopefully he will get lots of use out of it and join us on more rides.

Phil and I then set out back home, via a different route. We firstly took the steep climb up to Benthall, then joining the normally quiet lane through Wyke, to Farley, but we met quite a few cars today. Upon reaching Farley there appeared to be a dog show on and so I’m guessing the traffic was from there.

We were then out onto the main road to Much Wenlock, which is yet another steep pull, before we joined more new territory for me, to the brilliantly named Homer and WigWig! It’s a steep descent, most of the way down, but then a climb back up towards Harley, where we crossed the A458 and headed for Harnage Grange, then Cound, pausing for a view to the Wrekin.










From Cound it was hard going up the climbs to Eaton Mascott and Berrington, on tired legs, before retracing our initial steps through Betton and back to mine.

A thoroughly enjoyable day in the sunshine, which warmed up nicely in the afternoon, with 41.82 miles (my first 40 miler of the year) and 2966ft of climbing, meaning a slow 10.5mph avg speed


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2021)

Another outing in the countryside - this time starting from Halesworth and out along mostly single track roads down to the coast at Dunwich through the forest



and then turning immediately back inland through Westleton and Yoxford, past Sibton Park and then Heveningham Hall and the lakes



Ending back at Halesworth after a very nice 50k , finally in the warm (mostly) away from the cold north or north easterly breeze that's been plaguing the Suffolk coast for what seems to have been most of April.


----------



## Tribansman (24 Apr 2021)

Just a very easy 13 mile post tea spin tonight in the dying light. Roads very quiet so was a lovely relaxed ride. Tempted by a beer garden but was a chilly breeze and would prob have been cold in my shorts and short sleeve Jersey...so opted for a beer in the garden when I got home and had put a couple of layers on.

Was another lovely sunset sky...


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2021)

A couple of weeks back an Achilles tendon started playing up after a walk and cycling had seemed to ease it until I hit a speed bump a touch too quick last Sunday. Icepacks and ibuprofen gel had calmed it down to consider today (Saturday) what the recommended light training could be; a longer than normal outing for the Dutch roadster ebike seemed to be the answer with it always on a least minimum assist. Camera mount added along with a saddle bag and the Wahoo deleted of all sensors to stop the really odd readings it shows on the ebike.

Early afternoon and onto Penny Pot via the Country Park, the wind was strong enough today to keep all eight wind turbines at Knabbs Ridge entertained, and then north eventually across the A59 once queuing traffic cleared and north west via Menwith and Greenhow Hill Roads




Sort of east on Braithwaite Lane




And north east down and more steeply up on what Strava has as “Friggin’ Foldshaw” and Nought Moor Road as two overlapping segments, the latter a category 4 climb; the road climbing up to pass immediately to the right of the trees




At the top of the climb turned south west to reach the sole access road to the 3rd letter AZ of He*y*shaw with the only place name being on the road sign at the junction








A direct route back, gaining an ebike KOM, to the now steeper decent through Foldshaw then through Padside on twisty single track roads; progress was made simpler by allowing following vehicles pass then knowing at least for a short distance nothing was coming the other way. The lower parts were chilly and Dacre Pasture Lane after a decent of up to 14% did climb to higher land and the sun returned as I headed towards Dacre.




Down to Darley where now lower levels were sunny and along the valley road through Birstwith, the 13.9% climb up to Clapham Green and another decent into the valley at Hampsthwaite. Up Rowden Lane and via Burley Bank to Penny Pot and the country park. 29.06 miles 2515ft elevation gain, 71% of the battery used.


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Apr 2021)

Out just before 10am for a ride to Naburn and a coffee and bacon butty stop at The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster. So many cyclists out today which is always great to see.
26.2 miles with an average of 16.1 mph.


----------



## geocycle (25 Apr 2021)

Another lovely day so headed up to Ribblehead. Took the amazing road that skirts Twistelton Scar. I say amazing as it has great views across Ingleborough, as well as being the smoothest single track tarmac road I know! The only downside is the climb out of Ingleton which has sections over 20%. Fortunately, there is a well placed bench at the top. Ribblehead was busy with cars and motorbike, so continued down Ribblesdale, then across to Austwick. Had second lunch in Keasden Church yard. A lovely 60 miles with 1100m of climbing.

here’s the view from the scar road looking toward Chapel le Dale.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Apr 2021)

Out on the tandem with Mrs A_T. Just over 23 miles in the Spring sunshine out to Matfen for bacon butties, tea and coffee cake... 1900ft of up + 1300 calories burned [apparentl;y!]. Frst time averaging just over 16.2mph meant the e-assist rarely kicked in with a steady following wind up and a blustery downhill home!

Met a fellow Tandem Club couple who I thought I'd recognised [he was keen to get an e-assist but his wife didn't see the point... his look spoke volumes!] then bumped into Mrs A_T's brother's sister-in-law's husband and daughter out on a ride from Hexham [if you can follow the connecting link!]


----------



## itboffin (25 Apr 2021)

Dropped our 20 mph avg at the end because one of the team started to blow but still happy with that ride, only 26 seconds slower than last time i did it in 2016 (solo) vs group 

Two pot hole punctures in the group as well.


----------



## bagpuss (25 Apr 2021)

One of my usual routes out of Derby via Radbourne Hollow and onto Sutton . Here I was passed by a group of riders and I could not resist tagging onto the back of them . Now this is not something I tend to do very often now but for a couple of miles it was fun . They turned off and I had the road to myself once more .
On crossing the river Dove at Tutbury , indecision as to which way I was going !? West or South . The beauty of this is your never know where are are going to end up . So I engaged the Wayfarer a wheel mode , letting the road decide . Through the villages of Anslow ,Tatenhill ,over the Trent at Walton . Down passed Catton hall . Back over the Trent and across the wash lands to Fradley . The village of Fradley has been swallowed by the development of the old WW2 RAF airfield but the old centre has its charm .




Stopping at Fradley Junction for a sandwich & tea . Passing the time of day with a fellow cyclist .





Shame about the banner !Fradley junction is the point at which the Conventry and the Trent Mersay canals meet .During its heyday it was a busy place . Through the villages of Yoxall , Hadley End and Hoar Cross .




The Magnolia tree in the Church yard was lovely sight . On into Newborough a village which is always pleasing to the eye . Up hill out of village and to six lanes end . No indecision here! Across the back of Marchington woodland . Here Blue bells and wood anemones vied for space under the trees . Into Hanbury .The view from this section of my ride did not disappoint . They are far reaching across the Dove valley to the Edges of the Staffordshire Moorlands including the Weaver Hills ,





Finally back to Tutbury

and the remains of its castle . Auto pilot for the last part of the ride, my bike knows the way .
Just as I made the outskirts of Derby the last view of the day .





One more moment of indecision here !! left or right .......


----------



## Mike_P (25 Apr 2021)

Back out on the ebike this afternoon and the reverse of yesterdays route to Hampsthwaite then up the eastern Clint Bank. Had intended to carry on to the B6165 but the wind was pretty chilly and the descent through Bedlam was not attractive so followed the Nidderdale Greenway (NCN67) east to Ripley. A couple of mountain bikers heading west kindly wedged the gate open that sits at the entry to the Ripley Castle Estate. A slow exit from Ripley and along the A61 following a family of four who then turned right into Nidd Lane. Quick change of route and I carried along the A61 to the next right turning. Pass Brearton Lane end and via a brief swarmish with more eastern part of the B6165 into Scotton where during the week a Banksy style mural had appeared on a wall of the Guy Fawkes pub.




Away from Scotton the bike had a strange occasional jerk; it was only on the climb away from Lingerfield I realised the flip stand was still down
Knaresborough was busy and slow at times and on the climb from High Bridge I managed an ebike PR; not difficult as it is possibly the only time I’ve been up it on an ebike without a heavy rucksack on. The bridleway section of Bilton Lane initially was busy with vehicles exiting a field. 19.08 miles, 1287ft elevation gain.


----------



## Cavalol (25 Apr 2021)

Still fat, still unfit but a very enjoyable 44 miler to West Kirby and back. 






Had the (mild) wind behind us going, so were doing very nicely and it felt like it was no effort at all. Pit stop in Parkgate on the way...






The Trek is one of my old bikes that I sold to my mate at work, the Cube has just come back from having a complete new chain set thing and rode beautifully. Next stop was our destination and a break looking over the boating lake...
















On the way back (against a slightly stronger wind) we stopped off by the old marshes/RAF shooting range, looking across to Flint...






Really enjoyed that, though was struggling on the return leg. The good thing about going out with someone else (as opposed to solo) is that you push yourself to go further and a bit faster. Had I been on my own I'd have probably only done the 18-ish mile trip to Queensferry and back along the river, so it's been a nice blast today.


----------



## Donger (25 Apr 2021)

A great club ride today .... a longer than usual one up into Herefordshire and Worcestershire and up and over the Malverns. I may have been the last one up, but I managed the climb to Hollybush and the brutal climb up to British Camp in one go, so I proved there was still life in the old dog. When we dropped down from the summit, we took a road that @twentysix by twentyfive has often mentioned, down Old Wyche Road. He has never mentioned that it is like standing on the launch ramp of a 90 metre ski jump! Two of us got off and walked down the top bit. I rather liked the idea of being able to stop. Once I remounted, it was a great, enjoyable zig-zag of a descent.
Near Hollybush:




On Castlemorton Common:




At British Camp:




At one point during the descent, I actually had to pick a fly out of my teeth. Then later on I took a smack from a beetle between the eyebrows! Came home with a real sun tan from this ride and Friday's pub crawl ride. Great company as always. 69.2 miles done.
Cheers.


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Apr 2021)

A bit of a cool breeze today so not quite as warm as it had been. Started off to Northwood and onto Whixall as far as Hollinswood crossroads where I turn to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank and across to Alkington. Took the first lane to Tilstock and the next one back to Whixall, Coton, along the permanently flooded lane to Coton Wood and onto the Whitchurch road at Steele Heath, past the old windmill into Prees then back onto the Whitchurch road at Edstaston, back onto the lanes to Waterloo, Northwood, Foxholes. Paddolgreen, Ryebank, Horton then home past The Moatshed which doesn’t seem to be reopening yet. Fairly quiet morning with not many people about. 29 miles.


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Apr 2021)

My rebellious streak got the better of me today as I took a trip across the border a day before it's legal again. 
The planned route looked like it might have to be revised due to an unexpected 'road closed' sign, the diversion being five miles back the way I'd just come. Could they not have signed the closure and diversion where the diversion diverges from the normal route? Anyhow, I carried on to see just how closed the road was, the answer being not for bikes or peds, though the closure signs gave no hint of this. 
Kalemouth suspension bridge. The huge concrete bollards have been placed lengthwise in the centre of the lane -







On to the border. Honestly occifer how was I to know this it the border, there isn't a sign. (Note the change in tarmac colour).





It's a wee bit more obvious on the way back though.





The map -





53.5 miles @ 15.5 mph, 942m up.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (26 Apr 2021)

Donger said:


> A great club ride today .... a longer than usual one up into Herefordshire and Worcestershire and up and over the Malverns. I may have been the last one up, but I managed the climb to Hollybush and the brutal climb up to British Camp in one go, so I proved there was still life in the old dog. When we dropped down from the summit, we took a road that @twentysix by twentyfive has often mentioned, down Old Wyche Road. He has never mentioned that it is like standing on the launch ramp of a 90 metre ski jump! Two of us got off and walked down the top bit. I rather liked the idea of being able to stop. Once I remounted, it was a great, enjoyable zig-zag of a descent.
> Near Hollybush:
> View attachment 585784
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear you had a fab outing to the Malverns. That Old Wyche Road is a serious bit of slope. I've never ridden up it and even walking down is tricky. I tend to use the "new" Wyche road. Well done surviving that part


----------



## Donger (26 Apr 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> So pleased to hear you had a fab outing to the Malverns. That Old Wyche Road is a serious bit of slope. I've never ridden up it and even walking down is tricky. I tend to use the "new" Wyche road. Well done surviving that part


_NOW_ you tell me!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

_A Rainbow Ride
Well, just.....................Red, Black & Green................
Oh! & Hell..............._

*Bike selected;* CGR, as I would be on farm-tracks/bridleways
*Weather; *quite cool, no cloud, blue skies, slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used;* to illustrate points not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)

A gentle potter after a weekend away

Out over the footbridge over Normanton Bypass
(accessed from the layby almost underneath it; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3675383






Dropping onto the junction of _Elsicker Lane_ & (the curiously named) _Butchers Gap Lane_
Bike facing wrong way here

_



_

The bypass is shadowed for a while, before heading off along the route of the _'Wakefield Wheel'_
Following the dotted line, rhrough the_ '*L*' _of_ 'Warmfield'_; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6742779

Along through New Sharlston, along* Hell Lane*, passing the (permanantly painted) start/finish line used by Wakefield CC, for their annual road-race promotion
With a right turn onto_ Red Lane_

The treeline is the route of an old railway, a branch off the Normanton - Derby line, that served Loscar Pit






The far end of *Red Lane*, comes out onto _PineApple Hill_, with 'The PineApple' (pub, as was, to the top, now a rather nice house!!)










This is *Black Road*, although not a lot of people call if that
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3784588

Turning left down the hill, crosses the cutting of the Normanton - Derby line & its route to Goosehill Junction
Once the line is crossed, it's a right onto *Green Lane*

The old bridge over the cutting can be seen (not filled in!)
_




_
The Public Footpath sign points along, what was one of my regular run routes (no matter what the season, or weather)
Towards Heath





As we climb alongside the cutting, we reach some tree-cover
The surface wasn't always this good!!
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6788143






And, at the far end, we come out onto Kirkthorpe Lane, opposite _The Church of St Peter The Apostle_, where the graves of the Benedictine Nuns are to be found
There's also Half-Moon Lane, where the old stocks still stand





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/356338


Then it was home through the NewLands Estate, as partially seen here; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-284#post-6373395
(& the post immediately following)


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2021)

On the way to work this morning...






On the way back a couple of hours later. I needed to pick up something from a customer in the next village, which I happen to live in, and the quickest way there was on the traffic-free agricultural roads.

Sometimes I'm amazed that I get to do this: I am slowly getting used to being in a region where people go on holiday, and ride a bike here every day, but being paid to do it is a nice extra...


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Apr 2021)

Another sunny spring day although it was a bit cool for short sleeves when I set off. Hoping that it would warm up quickly I set off to Wolverley and Loppington, through the village to Burlton then over the crossroads to Marton, turned off to Weston Lullingfields, Bagley and Lee remembering to avoid the awful potholes that are getting worse each time I go past. Turned off to pass Whitemere crossing the road at Spunhill up to the nature reserve and Colemere, onto Lyneal, Welshampton, Bettisfield, Northwood and home. 25.8 miles and another quiet morning with not many people about.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 585980
> 
> 
> On the way to work this morning...
> ...


If you want to do a house/job swap for a bit no problem. There are three bikes at your disposal in Chester


----------



## Stonechat (27 Apr 2021)

Donger said:


> A great club ride today .... a longer than usual one up into Herefordshire and Worcestershire and up and over the Malverns. I may have been the last one up, but I managed the climb to Hollybush and the brutal climb up to British Camp in one go, so I proved there was still life in the old dog. When we dropped down from the summit, we took a road that @twentysix by twentyfive has often mentioned, down Old Wyche Road. He has never mentioned that it is like standing on the launch ramp of a 90 metre ski jump! Two of us got off and walked down the top bit. I rather liked the idea of being able to stop. Once I remounted, it was a great, enjoyable zig-zag of a descent.
> Near Hollybush:
> View attachment 585784
> 
> ...


Reminds me of cycling in that area in 1981. I had a route for return journey picked out on the OS map, but when I saw it, like you I had second thoughts


----------



## C R (27 Apr 2021)

Stonechat said:


> Reminds me of cycling in that area in 1981. I had a route for return journey picked out on the OS map, but when I saw it, like you I had second thoughts


The interesting thing is that if you plot a bike route up to the Wyche Cutting using Google maps it plots it using the Old Wyche Rd! If I didn't know the area I might have tried it .


----------



## sheddy (27 Apr 2021)

Flytipping Petition https://www.campaigns.countrysideon...6XcxiBu5Com7rTWlgYq7eVyc3hjZcxUFxtA9RNKwR6MNw


----------



## ianbarton (27 Apr 2021)

The last two weeks of good weather enabled me to reach my target of 100 miles per week. Yesterday I took a slightly different route to Whitchurch. I had already eaten lunch and I didn't fancy the steep grind up to Wirswall and the picnic bench. Ignoring the right hand turn to Wirswall I carried on to Marbury. Unfortunately, the pub isn't open yet, or I might have been tempted to stop. A couple of steep up and downs took me into Whitchurch, where I bought some snacks in Sainsbury. Cycling through the centre of town I made my way out of town, crossing the A41 into Edgely. From there it's a bit of up and down into Ightfield where I turned off towards Millenheath. I continued through the hamlet of Willaston and turned towards Moreton Say. Another left turn and a nice stretch of downhill to the lake at Tittenley. A final few kilometres up a gentle rise took me back home.

49km and 400 metres of up and down.






Lodges at the edge of the Shavington estate.


----------



## Old jon (27 Apr 2021)

Blue sky hiding behind clouds, occasionally visible. And it is a long time since my last ride, had a very painful left foot since late on Friday afternoon. By last evening it seemed to be better, but not better enough to go on the club rule of six ride today.

So it was a solo ride for me. On the Spa, and to pinch a song title, no particular place to go. For a start, ride across Leeds to Slaid Hill. That is most of the steeper climbing done, if the foot did not like it, I never heard a grumble. From here to East Keswick is a fun road, even the rising road out of the village has its good points. The top, anyway. Right turn onto the A659, one part of it anyway, and pedal to Collingham, mostly downhill.

Cross the River Wharfe at Linton, should I follow the club ride? No, I think a shorter ride would be better. So into Wetherby for a munch stop. And out on the A168 to Wattle Syke, more A659, but then onto West Woods Road to ride to Bramham. This is turning into an often ridden route, but that is fine. Out on a bike is good. Leave Bramham on Thorner Road, bear right onto Thorner Lane, this trends upwards, to Holme Farm Lane.

Onto Milner Lane from here, I did try the camera again, something not right there. But anyway, there is another Thorner Lane next, it goes to Scarcroft. Cross the A58 here, straight on by the golf course on what eventually is Tarn Lane. And back to Wike Ridge Lane. The lights at Slaid Hill, turn right, crossing the outward route and then it is all downhill to home. And it was good to see my front door, a grin for that. Thirty five miles, 2100 feet of upwardness and a couple of rain showers in the final eight or ten miles. Cracking good ride!

Mappery and Uppery, could almost be paintmakers . . .


----------



## DCBassman (27 Apr 2021)

A spin out to test the revell's new brakes, really, but decided to try and get reasonable miles in anyhow.
Maybe because I now have confidence in the whole bike, it seemed to go better!
Really good stopping power from the Tektro R559s.





Reasonably busy on the trail. There was certainly one point where I think the cyclists I overtook were a bit 'WTF' when some old geezer blew past them on a 'girls' bike...Mind, it was downhill!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 585980
> 
> 
> On the way to work this morning...
> ...



Looks awful


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2021)

Its amazing the beautiful Kent countryside easy accessible from SE London by bike.
Left home early this morning in sunny but chilly temperatures. Even though it did warm up quite quickly, that pesky wind was also rather chilly. 
So, 104 miles for the day. Imperial century #6 for the year. #294 over all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Looks awful



It's tough, but I survive...


----------



## geocycle (27 Apr 2021)

Had an ‘away day’ cancelled so profited from the diary gap this morning. Rode up to the Kent estuary at Sandside then along to Arnside and its excellent bakery. Cool but got home before the rain - remember that! 38 miles and 650m of climbing.
picture is from a tiny road above Sandside that I’ve never ridden before. Original plan was changed as road across Dallam Park was closed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> If you want to do a house/job swap for a bit no problem. There are three bikes at your disposal in Chester



Funnily enough I spent a fair bit of my childhood near Chester, in Knutsford.


----------



## Mark Grant (27 Apr 2021)

Today I went looking for some local gravel tracks. I went to Esher Common and Oxshot Woods, just meandering around and came upon Black Pond. We used to cycle here in the mid-late '70s in the summer to swim, the first time I've been here since.
One thing I realised today, we definitely came by the long route, or was it just our little legs!


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Apr 2021)

An early afternoon finish at work so a ride with David & Suzanne from our village. Out to Naburn via Tadcaster, Wighill, Healaugh, Copmanthorpe & Acaster Malbis then wind assisted home via Stillingfleet, Cawood & Ulleskelf. 28.12 miles with an average of 16 mph.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Apr 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> 28.12 miles with an average of 16 mph


I desperately need to cycle somewhere this flat, so I can tell if I'm just terminally slow or terminally weedy...


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> I desperately need to cycle somewhere this flat, so I can tell if I'm just terminally slow or terminally weedy...


I love riding this flat route but if it’s windy it can be brutal!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Apr 2021)

gavgav said:


> My Brother has bought himself a new bike, but he’s not really cycled much since I dragged him out for a few rides about 10 years ago, so @Rickshaw Phil and I cycled over to his place, today, to put the bike together and head out for a short test ride.
> 
> Phil and I set off at 10am, into the lovely sunshine, but a stiff easterly wind was blowing and that made it quite cool to start off with, as we were heading into it for a good proportion of the the ride over.
> 
> ...


Taking my time catching up with CC again. I can't really add much to Gav's report on this one other than to say it was a nice day out on the bike and I think Ade's choice of bike is a good one. I hope he'll enjoy it and rack up plenty of miles.

My tally for the day was 45.6 miles with 10.6 mph average at the end of it. 





Drink stop at Longwood near Eaton Constantine.





The photo that got the comments from passers by.





The road to the beach at Wigwig. I got caught out by the sand that had been washed out of the fields, which brought me to an abrupt halt.





Another drink stop en-route to Harnage.


----------



## Donger (28 Apr 2021)

I took one look out of the window and saw it was tanking down. 25 minutes before I was due to show up for a ride with @Dark46 and our mutual friend, Claire. If I hadn't agreed to meet up with them, there wasn't a cat in hell's chance that I was going out in that. A quick phone call confirmed it was still on, so out I went, rigged out in waterproofs and shoe covers.

As always seems to happen, as soon as I was wet, the rain didn't matter any more, and we actually had a great little social spin, totalling about 23 miles through the usual Severnside villages. It never quite stopped raining, but that never actually mattered. Here's a damp looking selfie by @Dark46, (taken on the waterfront at Epney) to cheer you up:




Great fun splashing in puddles. A pleasant change from getting sun burnt on my last two rides and good company as always.
Cheers.


----------



## Dark46 (29 Apr 2021)

Great 23 mile ride with @Donger and Claire in the rain. It wasn't too cold and luckily it didn't rain the whole ride.


----------



## Old jon (29 Apr 2021)

There’s an encouraging amount of blue sky outdoors again, and a bit of breeze too. I was going to wear my lighter jacket, but taking the Jacko out of the shed was a cold task. Stick to winter weight jacket. And go.

Towards Slaid Hill to start with. This still involves wandering around Holbeck, and then deciding which uphill way to go there. All of which involve crossing the river, ‘cos I live south of that, and Slaid Hill is about as far north as Leeds reaches. From there, a short ride to Wike, turn left onto Forge Lane and ride to the A61. A right turn there and Harewood is next. And the next left after the bus stop leads to the bridleway down through the deer park to the A659. Quiet on the bridleway this morning.

Back to the A61 to cross the River Wharfe and ride up the road to the right turn for Kirkby Overblow. According to the map this is Swindon Lane. According to me this morning, this is where I first felt the wind. It had been in my face so far, I might have been riding one or two gears lower than usual. Become used to it, I suppose. But now it is a side wind, not too strong but keeping to a line was less easy. The closer to Kirkby Overblow, the more south pointing the road was, more of a tailwind soon. With that help, the road to Sicklinghall via Kearby with Netherby was a load of fun.

As was the road after Sicklinghall. This rises and falls a bit, and was quiet this morning as indeed all the ride was. The end of Northgate Lane is soon reached, turn right onto that to ride into Linton, looking good this morning.



The bridge at the end of the video is over the Wharfe. Collingham next and a bit of zig-zagging to reach School Lane. Along there to the bottom of Jewitt Lane. Up we go! I reckon that tailwind was helping a lot there. Some of the views from up here can be great, but this morning there were a lot of rainclouds travelling to somewhere else. Dry for me, but not for some. Through East Rigton, don’t blink, and along to Milner Lane, today all the way into Thorner. Almost forgot to turn right up Carr Lane.


Straight over the A58, down the dip and then up Shadwell Main Street. Keep on and Slaid Hill is reached, for the second time today. There is an advantage to six or seven miles of uphill at the start of a ride. The return has the same mileage downhill, of course. That, and the start of the first shower of the morning as I was putting Bob back in his shed, is a good reason for the grin on my mug. Two and a half thousand feet going up, and forty miles of riding too, made the grin wider.

Gar doing its thing . . .


----------



## DCBassman (29 Apr 2021)

Well, this turned into a very short ride indeed...
It was cold, very cold. Then, at three and a half miles, a small mechanical, a brake block came loose. Odd, they are one thing that's checked often. Whatever, in the few minutes it took to stop and fix it, I were bloomin' froze. So I made a vague attempt to reach five miles ridden (failed), and went home for a much-needed cup of tea.





Brrr!


----------



## Ian H (29 Apr 2021)

We did a borders ride today. 95k from Talgarth to lunch at Eardisland & back, mostly in lanes. It was sunny, but not warm.


----------



## gavgav (30 Apr 2021)

A ride yesterday evening, after work (actually being in the office for only the second time in 13 months!). I’d arranged to meet my mate Paul.

I set off in cool sunshine, with a keen North Easterly breeze, and some big black clouds looming to the south, which of course was the way we were going!

I met Paul at a local school and we then set off down the busy main road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, where we turned into the wind and could see sheets of rain falling ahead……We went through Exfords Green and a car approached the junction from Hunger Hill direction, looked to the left and promptly pulled out directly in front of us, forcing us both to perform an emergency stop. She literally didn’t even look right and got some choice words off both of us. Closest I’ve been to ending up in the side of a car for a long while.

At Stapleton we ran into the first spots of rain, which, by the time we’d got to Gonsal, had turned into hailstones! Those things hurt. We paused at the Ryton junction, for me to don a waterproof, Paul hadn’t packed one and continued on towards Condover in a mixture of hail and heavy rain.

Moron number 2 was encountered by the narrow bridge into the village, as we had the temerity to go over the bridge (how dare we) with the Audiot screaming up behind us, reviving his engine and then storming past with wheelspin, despite us signalling to turn right, prat.

The rain stopped as we travelled along Lyons Lane and the sun came out, which started to dry us off as we headed through Betton Abbots and parted ways near my estate.

Good to have a chat to Paul and despite the weather an enjoyable 15.06 miles at 11.7mph avg


----------



## bagpuss (30 Apr 2021)

I have got behind with these ,so a bit of a catch up with my time spent a wheel.
Wednesay saw an easy ride along the river path through Derby .Then across the Trent valley to Burton ,all very easy going .Down to Tutbury passing the coffee machine!!







Back to Derby via Sutton on a much ridden route .
Thursday a usual run to Uttoxeter returning home via Rocester and then following the line of the Roman road {Long Lane } for the most part back to Derby





Out again in the evening on a chilly hilly one with mates . Starting from the village of Turnditch




Down to Windley and the river Ecclesborne ,then the long climb through Hazelwood,Shottle and topping out at Alport Heights at just over 1,000 feet asl




The remains of the day from Alport Heights .
Alport heights is part of the National Trust estate and on a clear day the views are wonderful . The distant Shropshire hills can be seen including the Wrekin,the Long Mynd & and the Clee hills . Some say that with binoculars Boston Stump {Lincolnshire} can also be seen ? Due to cloud and the day ending the view had lost some of its magic and it was dam cold!!
Lights on,for the descent back down to the Ecclesbourne valley . Finally back up to Cross o' th' hands and to the Tiger for a well earned pint.
Total climbing according to our ride techie was 1500 f in 13 miles .


----------



## ianbarton (30 Apr 2021)

Yesterday was sunny but still felt cold in the breeze. I decided to vary my route into Wem by cycling into Prees on the outward leg and then following NCN45 towards Shrewsbury. I turned back onto my normal route at Darliston. I thought that this variation would be a bit shorter than my usual route, but it turned out to be about 2km longer! However, the NCN route was more picturesque, so I'll be using it in the future. 

On my way into the centre of Wem, I was almost turned into roadkill by a BT van driver parked at the side of the road who wanted to pull out just as I was passing him and a car approaching from the opposite direction made it impossible to swerve out into the road. Luckily a sharp yell caused him to stop. I called in at the Coop to buy something for lunch. Their meal deals for three items make buying only two things more expensive than buying a third item you didn't really want. I have a fridge full of orange juice that will probably go off before I get round to drinking them. I ended up buying a tin of Costa coffee, which was very palatable when heated up at home. Now I know what I need to buy in future. 

I made my way back through Whixall and Prees stopping off at my usual spot in the church to eat lunch. The large copper beech in the churchyard has now come into leaf and was well worth a photo. I made my way home via Millenheath and Ightfield, where I enjoyed my can of Costa coffee.






A close shave


----------



## bagpuss (30 Apr 2021)

Wem is a lovely old Market town . There was/is an excellent cafe,{on the left} in the town centre when heading north .Used it many a time enroute Ellesmere & Wales .


----------



## gavgav (1 May 2021)

Out early to get my May Half Century Challenge ride bagged on the 1st of the month. The Carbon came out of hibernation, for its first ride of the year, with new tyres that I’d fitted earlier in the week.

I had to check it was the 1st May and not December, with the temperature being 2 degrees C and freezing cold . Will we ever get any warmer weather?

Set out through the nearby estate and then onto Betton Abbots, Berrington and Cross Houses. It took a while for my brain to compute that I was on a different bike, with continual attempts to use the brake to change gear  but soon got to grips with it again and it always feels great getting back on the lighter bike. Tyres roll nice and smoothly as well, just need to sort the gears, as they weren’t the smoothest at times.

I continued on to Atcham, where I had 2 close passes on the bridge and then to Berwick Wharf, where a complete moron in an Orange (why?!) Ford Focus came storming past doing what must have been 70 to 80mph in the 40mph zone, just as I was about to turn right, going around the sharp bend, half on the wrong side of the road with his tyres squealing. Idiot.

Thankfully the lanes to Upton Magna, Withington and Isombridge were much quieter. The bone shaker road, to Longden on Tern, doesn’t get any smoother and I was quite glad to get onto smoother roads to Rodington, then Roden, the lane between the 2 places being strangely busy.

The short section on the main road was ok and then it was back onto lanes to Poynton and Bings Heath, before climbing up Ebury Hill and then the descent on the appalling road surface, that risks shaking every filling out of your teeth!

I then climbed up East Haughmond, before the fast descent to Upton Magna again, then to Uffington, where I joined the old canal path to Sundorne, not seeing a single person walking, which was rare.

Sundorne Rd was then heaving with traffic, a lot of it heading to the vaccination centre, which is good to see, but I was glad to get onto the cycle paths to Monkmoor and Reabrook, where I looped through the suburb, then slalomed my way along the old railway path, where most people were walking in the wrong lane of the shared path 

I arrived home with 33.75 miles on the clock, at 13.3mph avg speed


----------



## chriswoody (1 May 2021)

Another chilly spring day, but at least the sun was about to offer a bit of warmth. I was soon out into the countryside and riding the lanes that weave between the fields, signs of spring are everywhere.






After a few kilometres I'm into the first section of forest and the air is alive with the sound of birdsong, after the silence of winter it's great to hear the forest coming back to life. It's not really rained here for a while so the trails are dry and dusty.






I'm soon heading back out and linking up paths between the fields of freshly sown crops, then a beep of the garmin turns me back into the embrace of the forest. Despite being a public holiday here today, the trails are still free of people and I have the forest to myself.











Several kilometres of forest trails follow as paths intertwine and link together all the while I'm heading North West. The paths eventually bring me out into the open and I ride past a small farm and down to the river, where the Rusty knight awaits.











From here I start on the old postal road, a gravel road leading back into the forest and back towards home. The compacted gravel is smooth and relatively straight andI'm riding at over 30km an hour under a canopy of pine. The kilometres fly by until a series of turnings onto increasingly smaller and narrower trails bring me out onto the crest of a small rise and the start of my favourite section.






A small trail, leading down through the trees is the beginnings of some of the finest single track in the immediate area. Twisting and turning around the trees, the trail is narrow and fast, occasional tree routes keep me alert. All too soon it's over, as we cross a small town before heading out onto more single track for the last couple of kilometres home.

Overall a very enjoyable 39km loop on some great trails and a good way to start the weekend.


----------



## Mark Grant (1 May 2021)

Visited the outlaws in Selsey today so I took a bike for a quick spin.
I had intended to go to West Wittering then Chichester Harbour but just after setting off it started rain and hail, I pressed on hoping it would clear but it didn't so I detoured and looped back.
11 wet and cold miles!


----------



## pjd57 (1 May 2021)

Took a wee tour round Glasgow today and stopped outside all the fire stations I was based at May 81 until May 2011















There's a few more, but you've got the idea.

Started at the North West , just off Queen Margaret Drive and finished at Knightswood.

Best looking building is definitely the old Central on Ingram street.
The appliance room is now a restaurant.


----------



## Glow worm (1 May 2021)

A ride to the barbers in Burwell for my first haircut since November , followed by a 17 mile saunter around my usual haunts.





Burwell Lode from the bridge.





And looking the other way.






National Cycle route 11. Only in Britain!





More water at Reach Lode. I’d hoped to see/hear cuckoos here today. They love Reed and sedge warbler nests in those reeds. But nothing yet- won’t be long now hopefully.





Stopped for a brew from the flask at my favourite remote hidey hole on the fen. A lovely sunny spot with trees behind to give shelter from the north wind. Almost felt like spring! (The orange bag is full of litter picked on my ride- I really hate litter!)





Looking east toward Suffolk, there seemed to be rain, but it stayed dry here, and some great skies.


----------



## Mike_P (1 May 2021)

Saturday: A mid morning ride, with a blue sky and white clouds, east along the Bilton Lane bridleway quickly saw the Defys new Schwalbe tyres quickly gather a used appearance thanks to diluted horse muck even if larger deposits, along with wandering dogs, were avoided.
Knaresborough had acquired a new set of TTLs where an open top car tried to get through them as I was. We both stopped whereupon the car conceded; V fingers followed as it subsequently overtook. Through Farnham, Ferrensby and Arkendale to the fourth character ABC start of Gre*a*t Ouseburn. I had skipped Z of the third character making up the three byes. Great Ouseburn seems to be merging with the hamlet of Branton Green and the lack of a nameboard was made up for by the large sign on the village hall.










Route reversed initially and I was glad I had not taken the gillet off as the northerly made its presence known. Continued north west on the B6265, another Yorkshire road that springs up all over the place before turning into Ald*b*orough; and again a lack of a nameboard. An Aldborough Estate sign doubled which I eventually translated as no cycling on the lane to which it referred.








On the route of NCN688 through Boroughbridge and onto Roe*c*liffe; a 30mph limit combined sign at the start of the commercial properties before the village itself.




The twisting road / NCN688 route followed to Bishop Monkton for a snack on a bench by the stream and the weather forecast checked. Decided to make use of the light northerly and went west up Moor Road for a procession of PRs south on the A61.
As the road has been closed in the evenings I was hoping the TTLs beyond Killinghall had gone but not only where they still there but the road now has two pronounced ramps.
34.63 miles, 1650 ft climbed 13.4mph avg


----------



## Spiderweb (2 May 2021)

Lovely ride today out to Boroughbridge with friends Martin & Gaynor. Although we came across some wet roads we just about managed to dodge the rain showers.
Stopped for a takeaway bacon sandwich and cappuccino, the coffee at Cooplands is excellent.
45.36 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 May 2021)

Yesterday the missus decided it was time for her to actually ride a bike this year. Now she has had a tough 12 months, a SCAD heart attack, caught Covid and her mother died so has plenty of valid excuses for not getting out. 
She has been on the turbo a bit so reckoned she could manage 20 miles at pootle pace. I suggested we use the tandem but she wanted to ride her CX bike on a bit of a green laner outing, Turned out to be a bad idea. She had a thick base layer on but insisted on copying my shorts attire. 
First part of the ride went fine then we went down a lane that had been churned up by off roaders where the ruts were so deep you could not pedal. She hated it and walked which I agread was the best option for her. Then she got cold so we decided to stop at 10 miles and warm up with Coffee and cake. She was then her usual happy self. 
Then when we got back on the bikes she got even colder and started to whinge so after 7 more miles she decided she would go no further it was decided I would bomb off and get the car. The journey back in the was full off everything was my fault! I should have know it would be too cold for her, I should have known she could not manage 20 miles and I should have known the lane was too rutted for her to ride. Well I did say the tandem was the better option, it was then my fault I had not insisted!
photos of us in a better mood.













Then today I was let off the leash and decided to take the risk of a 50 miler on Tubs with just a can of pit stop and a phone in my pocket , Its been a long time since I used them so I checked them over and despite being glued to the rims for probably 5 years they looked in good nick and still very firmly stuck to the rims. Seems my memory of the them was a little rose tinted, they are 23mm's and felt harsh compared to my normal 25mm clinchers. The dura ace bearings were still silky smooth though. Turned out they were pretty quick and I managed a 18.5mph average over the 50. I accidently managed to join someone elses sportive half way through and had to scythe through a few groups of people. ( suprising large amount of ladies amongst them) 

I stopped at the 27 mile point for some refreshment by the side of the road and took a pic of the old steed.


----------



## Donger (2 May 2021)

Great club ride today in lovely sunny weather. Up into the Cotswolds via Nut Hill (near Upton St Leonards), Buckholt Woods and Miserden. Then more climbing at the Daneway before an up and down route along the Chalford Valley for coffees at Felt Cafe in Brimscombe. Returned home via Stroud, Stonehouse, Standish and Epney. Great company as always. They were quite forgiving of me going the wrong way at one point and getting to the cafe ages before them as they waited for me! 43 miles and a few nice climbs. Loved it.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## bagpuss (2 May 2021)

My meandering for today took me to Tutbury and then down to Barton under Needwood . Across the Trent and the river valley to Croxall .
Through Edingale and a fine view of Clifton Campville church presented itself to my right .




Lullington village with its pleasing old village Hall was soon reached .




Along to Botany Bay . Quite where this Hamlet gets its name from is not known and it is at least 70 miles from the nearest coastline.
Rosliston for a café stop at the Honey pot which was buzzing .
Thence to Hartshorne and along to Repton .This stretch of road always reminds me of "The Marches" with its surrounding topography .
Back over the Trent and into Willington. The bridge here is an former Toll one which opened in 1839 and is a grade 2 structure .I wonder how many who use it have any idea of its history .









Onto to Etwall which is well known for its Well Dressing festival . Reaching the suburbs of Derby via Radbourne . Another good few hours enjoying the Derbyshire & Staffordshire Countryside in sunny weather .


----------



## Old jon (2 May 2021)

An average start to the day, no complaint at all ‘cos just lately average has been pretty good. And a later than usual start for me, the intention was to meet up with a club run half way around their route. The first half of that was promised to be mostly off road. Which might just have been smoother than some of the tarmac I rode on.

Me and the Spa today, ride to the Armouries and then down the river to Woodlesford. Cold it certainly was but there was a surprising number of people using that path, many on bikes including one poor lad without a chain. ‘It broke, so I threw it!’ said he.

The road from Woodlesford to Garforth was busy, thought after that things were much more peaceful. Before Lotherton, turn left for Aberford, roughly the former route of the A1 as once was. These days it is incredible to some people, but that road ran right through the middle (Main Street with a vengeance) of lots of villages. Including Bramham, the next one I rode to. Turn right there on the road that goes to Toulston. Ride past Tadcaster Grammar School and take the left turn to Newton Kyme. I thought I had turned the video camera on here, but seems not.

There is a path from Newton Kyme to Thorp Arch, but I did not find the end of it I was looking for. A bit further along the road, turn right and a bit of a wander, there it is! Cross the River Wharfe and play find the cafe in Thorp Arch. The club run and I joined forces to eat and drink and chatter. And then rode away together. A former railway line is now a path to Wetherby, and there are a couple more that we took to Sicklinghall Road. And that is where we rode next.

Straight on from the top of the village, until the left fork to ride through Netherby. This road meets Swindon Lane from Kirkby Overblow after a bit, turn left, and left again when the A61 is reached. Back across the Wharfe at Harewood, turn right and then find the gate into the grounds of Harewood House. We could have ridden the bridleway to Muddy Boots cafe, but we went the other way, the long and bumpy way around. Fun it was, and exercised some muscles too. But I was happy to see the road to Wike.

Slaid Hill from there, followed by that long descent into Leeds’ centre and the couple of miles or so to home from there. A big smile, could almost feel the shower needling the aches away, after fifty one miles and 2848 feet of uphill pedalling. A cracking good ride.

That big flat bit in the elevation trace, a bit of a mystery really. Cannot remember that much with no ups and downs


----------



## geocycle (2 May 2021)

A linear ride for a change. Mrs G fancied visiting Holehird Gardens at Windermere so it opened up a nice 35 mile ride with 1000m of climbing. Got drenched by a hail/rain storm but then the sun came out. Lovely ride through Dallam Park then up the Lythe Valley. Beautiful blossom trees, the area is famous for its damsons although I think they might be later in the season. Big climbs up to the main road at Ings. I’d forgotten the road I’d selected involved 4 gates and a herd of cows but the views to Kentmere made up for it. Then took the backroad to Holehird. The gardens are in the grounds of a Leonard Cheshire home and run by the Cumbria Horticultural Society. Ideally placed at the foot of the Kirkstone pass with suitable changing facilities. Fantastic views across Windermere. Then a late lunch at one of the hotels along the lake shore. Perfect!


----------



## chriswoody (2 May 2021)

Went out with my lad today, It was a much colder day than yesterday with freezing winds and heavy rain showers. We were riding a modified version of the ride I'd done yesterday, half the distance, but including the really fun off-road section. We headed out on the roads, chatting merrily as we rode side by side, then it was over the glider school runway. Everything was still and quiet today, no flying in the gloomy cold weather.






From here we turned west and rode though the village, on the other side lay a gravel road snaking between the fields and taking us into the forest.





A tree on the side has been decorated with plastic eggs for Easter as is the tradition here, but somebody has forgotten to bring them in.






We ride on as the road gently rises and falls before plunging into the forest. It's nice and sheltered in here from the icy wind and we stop for a while at a pile of freshly hewn trees waiting collection from the forestry workers. We eat a quick snack then play on the piles of logs in a rare burst of sunshine.












From here several kilometres of lovely gravel riding leads me to the intersection of my route from yesterday and we swing South and onto the mountain bike trails. Rising and falling, dipping between the trees and having a great old time my son is loving every minute of the following kilometres. There's not a soul to be seen and the trail provides some fantastic sport.






After the forest we cross the edge of the small town and then back into the forest on the other side. Stopping for a break, the skies suddenly open up and we make a dash for home. Arriving back slightly damp after 19 fun filled kilometres, a really nice loop and a great way to spend aSunday afternoon.


----------



## Mike_P (2 May 2021)

10 on Sunday morning and out on the Defy on a ride which in parts was the reverse of yesterdays. A touch milder but early sunny skys had dulled and on the TTL avoidance route to Killinghall moisture was evident in the air. A61 all the way to Ripon passed by an old motorbike at Ripley.





East on the B6265 with a blue sky returned; pass the racecourse, over the River Ure before turning off through Marton le Moor and Norton le Clay to reach Cun*d*all.




Through Milby, Boroughbridge and Aldborough to Low*e*r Dunsforth by which the sky had dulled and it was lightly raining.




The sky to the west looked even duller and I headed that way initially via a single track road with passing places. Through Grafton and up the 12.3% max climb to Marton




Via Arkendale to Ferrensby where I took the A6055 to Knaresborough; yesterdays TTLs had vanished although there was a comparable delay as a police van, sirens on full, passed by. The wind of a western orientation had increased in strength and a cross wind on High Bridge was an unusual occurance. Rain had now set in, stopped and then once on Bilton Lane returned with vengeance. It was pretty unpleasant decent of Skipton Road into the head wind fuelled rain which then stopped as quickly as it had started. Rain proof jersey had done it trick but somewhat damp bib longs.
41.53 miles 1762ft climbed 13.6mph avg.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 May 2021)

A busy day today but wanted to get a ride done for the 50km challenge so thought of the flattest route that should be about the right distance, luckily North Shropshire is mostly flat so that wasn’t too difficult. Started out to Whixall and the blue sky rather than the black clouds behind me, over Dobsons Bridge to Hollinswood turning to Fenns Bank then over the swing bridge to Alkington. Back towards Hollinswood, Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Poolhead, Foxholes, Creamore and onto the Whitchurch road into Wem. Along the High Street then Mill Street before turning to Tilley. Watched a few planes taking off from Sleap airfield as I headed to Myddle, Burlton, English Frankton, Loppington and back home. 32.1 miles, not many people about again today despite it being a sunny day. No pictures today as I was in a rush!


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2021)

Today's ride was to include something I've been missing a cafe stop (outside obviously ) . The plan was to meet @tallliman in Quorn ride to our favourite cafe Nice Pie which is the perfect distance to get 50km easily and meet big sis and bil there .Out the door at 0900 for a few extra miles . Anstey ,Cropston ,Swithland via a freshly chipped road .Just passing Rothley station were I saw a work colleague waiting with his ride buddies for my boss to arrive to join them . Stopped chatting for a while while by boss turned up who was disappointed I wasn't riding with them . Who wants to ride with your boss and talk work ? . On to Quorn and @tallliman was waiting so a quick route check and easy pace agreed (@tallliman did an imperial ton yesterday ). Sileby and up the climb of Seagrave rd into Seagrave and up the steady climb of Berrycott lane and on to Nice Pie to find big sis waiting . We sat outside in lovely sunshine enjoying a relaxed brekkie stop I've missed that . Back on the bike to rediscover cafe legs still take some getting going . To Wymeswold via Narrow lane to Cotes where we part company @tallliman heading home to complete a metric half . I've already past that mark so slightly extended route home via Swithland were I past my other sister riding her horse giving her plenty of space as I past . Home with 50.1 miles in the bag at a steady 15.2 mph really enjoy it ,this riding with company and cafe stops could catch on


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2021)

So with today's forecast being rain later and me being tied up mid morning an early ride was called for . Decided on my local 16.5 mile lockdown loop . After yesterday's relaxed pace today's ride was going to be as fast as I can ride . Out the door at 0800 it's chilly but not too bad Anstey to Cropston around the back of Bradgate park on to a constantly rolling road quick descent to the golf course and the climbing begins . Steady drag to start with then the steep stuff up to Copt Oak . Most of the climbing done time for some quick descents into Newtown Linford . As I approach the last climb before home I have ride just in front I catch him just as he gets out of the saddle as Im spinning away seated as I shoot past him he asks is that electric . I reply no just leg powered his reply was " dam Im slow" . He wasn't I was really going for it. Home 16.29 miles in the bag in under the hour at 17 mph with 1200ft of upness my legs felt that one


----------



## C R (3 May 2021)

Yesterday's ride, but forgot to click submit. 

Are we still going to have frosty mornings in August? It looks like we might by the look of things. I think I was already wearing shorts and short sleeves this time last year!

Anyhow, it is Sunday so it is ride time, even if I have to wear full polar gear. Out around twenty past six, full daylight already, and though the air is cold the sunshine is warm.

My plan was going round Droitwich and back via Hanbury or thereabouts. So out to town through St Peters and Bath Road. Still quiet at this time of day, but busier than it's been for the last few months. Still quickly through, the town centre and on the way to Droitwich via Fernhill Heath, it was actually quite nice ride in the warm sunshine, though there was still frost on the ground. 








Droitwich also slightly busier than usual at this time of day, but all courteous drivers. I know it is just perception, but I see more drivers moving fully into the other lane to overtake than I used to before COVID.

Up Crutch Ln is a steady slight climb, and then a descent down to Upton Warren over the M5.
I stopped here for a while, as my blood sugar dropped too much, so scoffed a lot of dextrose tablets and a cereal bar, and waited for a bit for the levels to recover admiring the view. 




The motorway is now much busier than this time last year, and a lot noisier, so not that pleasant. 

With sugar levels recovered I got on the way again, through Upton Warren, to the A38, and then skirting around Bromsgrove via Stoke Heath and Stoke Prior heading towards Bradley Green via the back lanes past Woodgate and Bentley, all now in glorious sunshine. 




This is the aptly called Flying Horse Ln, which in the direction I was going is a slight downhill for a good while and gives a boost to the average speed. 

Next is Bradley Green, and then head for Shell Ford to get to Phepson, where I turn left on Littlebrook, heading towards Crowle. I made a last stop just before Crowle for a breather and to take in the views.




Now the last stretch through Broughton Hackett, where my Garmin run out of battery, and home via Egdon, Windmill Hill, Stoulton and Littleworth. 

Lovely ride, with lots of cyclists about and not as cold as I feared, but I would rather there wasn't a frost.

41.5 miles according to the map, fairly flat with less than 400m of climbing, so reasonably quick average of around 15mph estimated, as the Garmin let me down today. 

The map


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 May 2021)

*Saturday: * An outing with my brother. It's been a while since he was last out so we kept it simple and went for the short version of the Acton Burnell loop, which we did clockwise. I'd intended to use the Galaxy for this as a shakedown after some recent work, but on getting it out I wasn't happy with my adjustment of the rear wheel bearings so swapped to the Raleigh.

There was a plenty of traffic out on the A49 as we set out then it wasn't too bad once on the road to Condover and we had the wind helping as well. Heading round through Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell and Frodesley there seemed to be plenty of people out in their cars but fewer cyclists than I'd anticipated. When we paused at the crossroads near Longnor some shower cloud was bubbling up and unfortunately we did run into rain on the way to Ryton. It went quite cold too so a stop for an extra layer was wanted.

The traffic had quietened down on the return leg so the A49 wasn't too bad. The distance was enough for Doug this time - I'll see if I can start getting him out a bit more often again so we can go on some longer rides.

A fraction over 17 miles at 11.9 mph average.





Drink stop near Longnor with some ominous cloud approaching in the background.

*Sunday:* Having taken some time to get the wheel bearings on the Galaxy nicely adjusted I took it out for a test run. This time I went round the longer version of the Acton Burnell route and went anti-clockwise. The A49 was practically empty so I didn't even need to stop before joining it an the wind was light so didn't hinder even though I was riding into it through Condover and Ryton to Longnor.

I seemed a bit slow starting off from a drink stop at the Longnor crossroads but the pace built up nicely as I went along. After Frodesley I spotted another rider ahead and was able to reel him in by the time we got to Acton Burnell. I could have overtaken on the short climb into the village but chose to hang back until after the parked cars, which proved to be a good decision otherwise I'd have had a "moment" with the group of pedestrians who strolled out into the road without even a glance to see what was coming.

I headed towards Cound Moor next, encountering a group of walkers stood in the middle of the road for a chat at the bottom of the sharp dip. No danger of a moment here as I could see them in good time but the climb out the other side is a bit of a pull from a walking-pace start. I had a clear run on the descent from Harnage so could get some speed up there but that just highlighted how bad the road surface is. Flag of the day at Cound was that of Sierra Leone.

I decided to head to Berrington using the A458 this time but regretted that decision when I came up behind a cycle club outing cruising along rather slower than I wanted to go and chatting. There were about 20 or so of them and spread across the road making it hard to pass - in pre-covid times I'd have asked to filter through the group, but I didn't fancy that this time so followed at a discrete distance. They were headed towards Cross Houses so I took the lane direct to Berrington.

The rest of the trip back to Condover then home was nicely uneventful. Nice to see plenty of people out cycling, walking and running but I had thought there might be more.

Just over 24 miles at 15.1 mph average. 









A couple of snaps between Acton Burnell and Cound Moor.





Looking towards The Lawley and Caer Caradoc from Lyons Lane.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2021)

Out the door nice & early at 6.45am for a very nice Kent pootle. I wanted to be home before the predicted storm hit. I managed that, but for the last hour the wind picked up, becoming very blustery, which made for tough cycling at times.
But a great days cycling nevertheless. May's Imperial Century ride done and dusted.
Imperial century #7 for the year, #295 over all & Imperial month 126 in a row










Poor little Mervyn, only 3 days old.


----------



## Landsurfer (3 May 2021)

20 odd miles on the Doncaster Plain early this morning, before the rains began ..... Part of my recovery from recent-ish illness which seems to be going well ...


----------



## AndreaJ (3 May 2021)

Thought I would get a ride done this morning before the weather turned cold, wet and windy. It was raining when I left and the strong wind was forecast for later on. Started off to Horton, down to Loppington turning by the duck pond to Lyneal, took the lane past the woods to Colemere ( the village) and round Colemere(the mere). Continuing my tour of the meres I passed Newton Mere and Kettle Mere and onto the Ellesmere road back to Welshampton. Turned off by the school down the now muddy lane to Coptiviney then past The mere at Ellesmere. The wind was starting to get worse earlier than the forecast suggested as I headed out towards Lee where it would have been a much better idea to turn towards home rather than my bad idea to carry on to Bagley and Weston Lullingfields which was a miserable cold, wet and windy section. Took the first turning off to Marton which wasn’t as windy and turned to Burlton, Loppington and back home. I’m sure the weather isn’t supposed to be this bad in May. 
Unsurprisingly I didn’t see any cyclists, dog walkers or horse riders. 32.3 miles, no pictures again because it was too cold to stop. Got home warmed up and dry just to get wet again walking the dogs- the sun is shining now!


----------



## bagpuss (4 May 2021)

^^^^
Hats off to you for going out in the first place.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2021)

This view never gets old:


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 May 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> Thought I would get a ride done this morning before the weather turned cold, wet and windy. It was raining when I left and the strong wind was forecast for later on. Started off to Horton, down to Loppington turning by the duck pond to Lyneal, took the lane past the woods to Colemere ( the village) and round Colemere(the mere). Continuing my tour of the meres I passed Newton Mere and Kettle Mere and onto the Ellesmere road back to Welshampton. Turned off by the school down the now muddy lane to Coptiviney then past The mere at Ellesmere. The wind was starting to get worse earlier than the forecast suggested as I headed out towards Lee where it would have been a much better idea to turn towards home rather than my bad idea to carry on to Bagley and Weston Lullingfields which was a miserable cold, wet and windy section. Took the first turning off to Marton which wasn’t as windy and turned to Burlton, Loppington and back home. I’m sure the weather isn’t supposed to be this bad in May.
> Unsurprisingly I didn’t see any cyclists, dog walkers or horse riders. 32.3 miles, no pictures again because it was too cold to stop. Got home warmed up and dry just to get wet again walking the dogs- the sun is shining now!


Good stuff, awful weather. I had planned to get the MTB out on north coast of Anglesey but by 9am could barely stand up in the wind


----------



## AndreaJ (4 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good stuff, awful weather. I had planned to get the MTB out on north coast of Anglesey but by 9am could barely stand up in the wind


I must admit I have had better ideas although it wasn’t that bad when I left!


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 May 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> I must admit I have had better ideas although it wasn’t that bad when I left!


Still wish I had ventured out


----------



## Old jon (4 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Still wish I had ventured out



I tried that 'venturing out' this morning. Four miles later I was back home.


----------



## DCBassman (4 May 2021)

Old jon said:


> I tried that 'venturing out' this morning. Four miles later I was back home.


My short trip the other day was of this nature! Bloomin' brass monkeys...


----------



## ianbarton (5 May 2021)

Old jon said:


> I tried that 'venturing out' this morning. Four miles later I was back home.


I ventured out walking the dog this morning. After about a quarter of a mile, even though we were sheltered by the wood he sat down and refused to go any further.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 May 2021)

Sun shining, clear skies, bloody freezing !
Set off before 0800hrs from Sprotbrough Doncaster following the Greenway to Toll Bar then the CTC route out to Braithwaite car park along the canal.

The Greenway has received a layer of tarmac over the last 6 months.







The fully manual, watch out for the trains, not very level crossing.






Another view of the canal lift bridge at Braithwaite car park. If starting from home or Doncaster this is my “turn”. I often drive here to start my circular rides on the Doncaster plain, to Selby, York, "Tour De Power Stations" .. etc.






The Map.... 23.4 fine English miles


----------



## DCBassman (5 May 2021)

Another very short ride...P fairy and tyre damage. Edit: front tyre! Cannot remember the last time, or even if there was ever a time, when I've had a front flat before...





Nothing inside the tyre, and only after fitting a new tube did it dawn on me that the outside of the tyre was damaged, although I don't think this caused the flat. Tyre has done a fair few miles on the crap surfaces I usually ride over, so not unreasonable.
Here's the damage after gentle re-inflation, just enough to get me home. It had started to bulge more by the time I'd returned and got changed.





Back to the mixte, then!


----------



## bagpuss (5 May 2021)

Escaped Derby and headed west . At the village of Sutton I met a friend /fellow cyclist coming the other way ,we passed a few minutes remembering past rides etc . I continued to the Villages of Foston and Sudbury . Doveridge was reached , here I made a point of looking at some items of interest to me .
This lovely old Elizabethan farmhouse is the oldest house in the village . It dates back to 1600 according to a history of the village blog on the net .




Next to St Cuthbert’s church which parts of date back some 900 years



The real gem is its venerable yew tree which is said to be 1.400 years old! it is the 2nd oldest yew in the country .










Down to the Dove and across the suspension foot bridge which was built in 1901







From here I crossed the fields to Uttoxeter via the footpath .
Through Uttoxeter and onto Loxley Green ,Kingstone and over the Blythe . A short section of the A518 and a fine view of the remains of Chartley Castle .







Into Stowe by Chartley ,wandering through the lanes to Dapple Heath and Abbots Bromley . Refueling with a sandwich from the village store .
The rain caught me here and stayed for the next 1/2 hour .
The final part of the ride took me through Hanbury and Tutbury returning home from here in bright sunshine .


----------



## GuyBoden (5 May 2021)

Today's ride started in pleasant bright sunshine, however 3 hours into the ride and a black foreboding sky appeared on the horizon, shortly followed by thunder claps, forks of lightning and piles of hailstones pouring from the sky. I took cover under an obliging big tree and waited for the near maelstrom to pass, within 15min it stopped and then bright sunshine appeared again, so I got back on my bike, riding away as if nothing had occurred.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2021)

On the way back from work.






No pictures on the way in as it was absolutely _pishing _it down...


----------



## cyberknight (5 May 2021)

Club mid week tempo ride today with 4 of us taking turns in the wind
just a quick spin around the block for about 25 miles at evens pace , total for me 37 miles at just under 19 avg


----------



## C R (5 May 2021)

Daughter 2 had karate in Hanley Castle, so took the bike in the car and went for a spin round Hanley Swan, Welland an Upton while she learned how to beat people up. 

Caught the tail end of a hail shower for the last couple of miles, it was funny hearing my bell ding as the hail stones hit it.

Just under 11 miles in just over 40 minutes. Great fun.


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2021)

A day off work today but woke with zero motivation for a ride .A couple of days of dealing with doctors and social services about my mum's failing health has left me drained . I had promised to take my Auntie (mum's twin) to vote so picked her up did are democratic deed and went for an alfresco coffee at the local cafe . Had a really nice chat which lifted my mood and was told to for a ride so on arriving home donned the lycra and out the door at 12.00 . Headed out to Odestone on what was a regular route but hadn't done for over a year . Plenty of climbing up to Markfield then up and down all the way to Odestone ,had already worked out the old route wouldn't give me 50km probably why I not riden it recently . Back to Market Bosworth via Barton in the Beans and Carlton . At Bosworth instead of turning for home I headed out to Shenton and back to Bosworth took the normal route home including @pawl "Death Hill" I did nearly die at the top as the kick up at the end always catchs you out but the cemetery is handly placed to your left if you don't make it . Home via Ratby and Groby . 35.4 miles with 1650ft of upness at 16 mph so glad I got out my mood definitely lifted as I smashed it up some hills


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

This morning was a bit gloomy when I stopped at the photo tree on the way into work...






Then it got worse for the journey back...






This is actually an improvement: it absolutely pished it down all day and only laid off a bit an hour before I left work...


----------



## C R (6 May 2021)

I was playing taxi driver for daughter 2 again. Today it was athletics, so bike in the back of the car and a spin round Sneachill, Broughton Hackett and Crowle while she was throwing the shot put about. 

A shade over 12 miles in a bit under 50 minutes. No hail to ring the bell today, but the wind was a pita in places.


----------



## Old jon (6 May 2021)

What a ride! I was invited to a family, some of it anyway, meal at York Marina. Which is nearer to Naburn than York but on the same river. Anyway, the restaurant there is pretty good, so it seemed a fair idea to ride along there.

Until you look for a route. There are a couple of closed roads out that way, east of Leeds. OK, detours are possible but almost inevitably longer, and this is already a long ride for me. To start with what is becoming a favourite way out of Leeds, ride the Jacko down river (yes, there is a towpath) to Woodlesford. Quiet on a weekday morning. Around the southern side of Garforth, up the cliff, and stay on the A63 till the junction with the B1222. And that is the navigating done.

Yup, there is a list of places to ride through. Sherburn in Elmet is the first of any size, though there is Newthorpe before that. I wonder if the New Inn was originally the Newthorpe Inn? Cawood, with it’s impressive swing bridge, well I think it is impressive, although it is a long time since I have seen it swung, so to speak.



Stillingfleet next, this place has the closest thing to a hill for a few miles. And an advert for tearooms that are open seven days a week. But I had this appointment to keep. Though Naburn is not very far away, and I was early, searching for tearooms just is not high on my list. Any list. On to the marina entrance, which I reached a surprising number of minutes early. So I rode past, to Fulford, and back again, being overtaken by my sister on the way. She was in her car.

A relaxed and freezing cold refuelling stop and then I can warm up, the quicker I pedal, the sooner I am warm. The cloudscape in front was not the best looking I have seen, and on my return journey it leaked every now and then. And a headwind was expected too, but only rarely happened. Usually on the uphill bits of course. Altogether, the weather decided me to take much the same route back as out. The views were different of course, looking the other way.

Back to the place I started from, many reasons for the smile, sixty four miles of riding is many, and for all it is flat country out that way 2159 feet of up is good enough to smile wider. The legs, well, they lasted fine. Happy cyclist, and as I said at the beginning, ‘What a ride!’

Garthing goodies,


----------



## Glow worm (6 May 2021)

Back in north Norfolk again, and went for a gentle saunter around the Holkham area today.





Burnham Overy Staithe.






Walked the bike along this section of coast path. Birds galore - screaming swifts, swallows, avocet, grey plover, kites, some very tardy Brent geese and a marsh harrier - a spoonbill too a welcome addition. Spoonbill! What a bird!





The sandy bit is Scolt Head Island, which, interestingly, is Norfolk's northernmost point ..........











Holkham walled garden. They do a great cuppa and chocolate brownie here as you watch exhausted, freshly arrived swallows from South Africa perch, and preen their feathers.






Holkham Hall.






The way home.






Rode back under the 'Triumphal Arch. It's now a holiday let. You could do a lot worse I reckon.

A memorable 13 mile circuit today.


----------



## gavgav (6 May 2021)

After the rotten weather of the last few days abated, I managed to get out for a ride after working. Cold and a strong blustery Westerly wind to deal with, as I set out directly into it, through Meole. It was mostly a sidewind through Hook a Gate and onto Annscroft, where the flag was then pointing in the direction I was turning and made for a much faster section to dads house.

Had a chat to dad for 20 minutes and then set back out into the even icier feeling wind, to Gonsal and Condover, along Lyons Lane, through Betton Abbots and home.

14.91 miles at 12.2mph avg.


----------



## cyberknight (7 May 2021)

steady 35 miles with club mate yesterday afternoon, we even had a cake stop after 17 miles , it was that kinda ride  but in or defense he was on night shift and last sunday had an off due to a car being on the wrong side of the road and he went over the bars and got some road rash .He is renowned for not being mechanically gifted and i could hear the occasional clunking noise from his bike and i had a once over and the crank arms were wobbly so we rode to the LBS who luckily had a BB in stock so changed it there and then , i reckon he keeps that shop in business 
obligatory photo of me at the cafe


----------



## Spiderweb (7 May 2021)

Out on the Roubaix for slightly hillier ride today. Met David & Suzanne and set off to Thorner via Aberford and Barwick in Elmet then back towards home via Bramham, Clifford and Tadcaster. We added another small loop to Church Fenton for lunch on the airfield and to check out some super cars, very nice.
31.7 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.


----------



## Archie_tect (7 May 2021)

First ride for nearly 2 weeks due to work needing doing... 24 miles in the breezy morning sunshine up to Matfen. Very quiet today.

Just noticed one of the end caps has been lost on my handlebars... it was a Specialized one too... ah well, a good excuse to buy that bar-end mirror I saw in Decathlon!


----------



## Landsurfer (7 May 2021)

Friday ... Grandsons at college in Sheffield full time but on a Friday he’s only in the building between 1130 and 1340, so i drop him off, go for a ride and collect him to take him home. 
He lives with us.

The route .. 14.9 miles







Along the Blackburn Meadows cycle track there was a really strong smell of garlic, patches of wild garlic along the pathway, the smell was lovely.






And 20 meters further on the smell changes from garlic to bluebells ...






Free Parking in Sheffield ....


----------



## DCBassman (7 May 2021)

Another attempt to see how the Scott is fettled. About 95%, I'd say. Target, all being well, was 20+ miles.
All chainrings available, for the first time in a while. Some shonky changes, though. Then again, the great majority were clean and quick. I will try to fit the newer set of chainrings again without disturbing things too much.
Quite busy on the trails, more cyclists than walkers. Road traffic, where I met it, was horrific. A cross between bank holidays and rush hours. Eeek.
Otherwise uneventful. Occasionally too cold, occasionally too warm. Oh well.
Stats:





At least both bikes work now!


----------



## theloafer (7 May 2021)

was meant to be a short trip to check that i put rear wheel back together right after a p*****re fix the first one in 2 years (e-bike with electric shifting) was not as daunting has i thought ..lol ended up going my usual fri ride mostly off road .
altered route and headed straight to Winston-Eppleby for first coffee + scone, then on to Darlington. thought i would give Patches lane a try .. prefer it to cycle path along side the A167 .
it was a little rough but manageable lol. on reaching Coatham Mundaville straight over to Brafferton to find the Cozy coffee (a converted bus ) on my own doorstep that i just found out about.. . the cake was very yummy, it then started to rain just as i finished so ended the ride cold and wet but Karon had run me a hot bath when i got in .. just short of 40 miles a good day out .better than working 
cozy coffee ride | Ride | Strava 
W2W route 715









first ford of the day... one day i will ride this lol




coffee at Eppleby 




Patches lane




2nd ford rode this one 




the Cozy coffee


----------



## bluenotebob (7 May 2021)

As we’re out of the third lockdown (but still subject to a 7pm curfew) I made an early start (early for me is before 12) to what I hoped would be a longish ride. I headed north via Gaël and Loscouët-sur-Meu. Over the Rance (for the first time this year) and up the steep hill into Plumaugat. I realised that I had a chance of doing more than 84km today – my Loony Ride target for 2021 – so I followed the Rance west to Lanrelas, then across country to Eréac. I wanted to avoid the very busy D793 to St Launeuc so I took a small road south that I thought would link with the D76 near la Hartelois. I passed the Château de la Bruyère (I’ll go back again and take a photo) and sure enough, after a steep climb, I hit the D76 and headed W towards Trémorel. Home via Illifaut, Ville Jallu and Kerminy – a route ridden so many times that I think I could do it with my eyes shut.

86km in just under 5 hours cycling time – and home a good 90 minutes before the start of the curfew (which will be 9pm after May 19 – that will be much better).

A long-distance view of Plumaugat






The ‘baby’ Rance at Lanrelas


----------



## Mark Grant (7 May 2021)

I went out for a ride today as it'll probably be my last for a while.
I'm having a right total hip replacement next Wednesday.
68 miles around North & Central London.


----------



## DCBassman (7 May 2021)

Mark Grant said:


> I'm having a right total hip replacement next Wednesday.


Cool, take it easy and get better quickly!


----------



## Cathryn (7 May 2021)

Got out the classroom at 5pm and by 5.30 I was out! Out on my road bike for the first time this year (I've been riding my MTB and my tourer instead) and woah I loved it. MOST excitingly, it was my first clipped in ride for nearly four years. I thought I'd retired from clipping in but it was absolutely fine. I feel hard as nails now.

Lovely 23 mile loop through Pewsey Vale. Baby calves, baby lambs, birds in the hedgerows. I was a happy girl. Got home just in time for dinner to be put on the table. Perfect.


----------



## Landsurfer (7 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Got out the classroom at 5pm and by 5.30 I was out! Out on my road bike for the first time this year (I've been riding my MTB and my tourer instead) and woah I loved it. MOST excitingly, it was my first clipped in ride for nearly four years. I thought I'd retired from clipping in but it was absolutely fine. I feel hard as nails now.
> 
> Lovely 23 mile loop through Pewsey Vale. Baby calves, baby lambs, birds in the hedgerows. I was a happy girl. Got home just in time for dinner to be put on the table. Perfect.
> View attachment 587656


That was a posh dinner then ... Veal, Lamb and Pheasant .... You teachers .... !!!!


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2021)

Second day in a row for an after work ride. Marginally warmer and much less windy than yesterday, so dispensed with one of the layers, still needed 3 though, which really shouldn’t be the case in May.

Set out through the nearby estate, then through Reabrook and along the cycle paths to Heathgates. Along Whitchurch Road, through Sundorne and then followed the old canal path to Uffington, before getting out onto roads again to Upton Magna and Atcham.

The road between Atcham and Cross Houses suffered from its known rat run status, being especially bad on a Friday rush hour, with most going too fast or close.

Eventually got onto the A458 for a short section, after waiting for streams of traffic, before finishing with lanes to Berrington, King St, Betton Abbots and almost collapsed with shock that they’ve finally fixed the sunken manhole cover near home, only taken them 3 years!!

16.17 miles at 11.9mph avg


----------



## Mike_P (7 May 2021)

Winter has been really angry and keeps on storming back ... sun..rain.....hail... Calm enough though this evening for a shopping trip on the ebike. Choice of routes severely limited by too many roads being surface dressed this week Even then encountered a road closed sign which was quickly discounted as being an issue as postie cycled in the opposite direction, and had a false start by forgetting the D lock; cycle stands at Morrisons are a touch too public to risk leaving a visibly unlocked bike even if the ebike has an inbuilt wheel clamp. Largely the same route in both directions with the use of the Starbeck branch of NCN67 and over the level crossing on the A59 without getting held up. 10.19 miles, 545ft gained. Figured the 5 bar light battery indication on the handlebar control unit is probably quite accurate - started out with 3 lights and the mobile app saying 47% (41-60% range = 3 lights) and ended with 2 lights and 22% (21%-40% range).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2021)

Friday 7th

*Bike selected; *CGR, as it's my work-bike
*Weather;* cool, no cloud, blue skies, slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used;* to illustrate points not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)

Nothing much, just a trio taken on my ride home from work, taken at the other parts of the woods from this trio
Taken on my ride home from work, it was a nice evening, so I came back along a short section of the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, crossed the River Calder, & rode along its banking to NewLands Woods

Ramsdens Bridge
A recent replacement for a rotting (vehicle permissible) swing-bridge
This is cycles/foot-traffic/horses only
It's generally kept in the 'closed to canal'position, & can be wound open, to allow boars to pass, with the same key used from lock sluice gates







At the foot of the (now closed) footbridge, next to the swingbridge
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2974612







On the 'trash-screen bridge, that helps to protect the grade 1 listed Aquaduct
Looking upstream on the River Calder






These thumbnails were taken on 26th December 2015, the same day Tadcaster Bridge collapsed, due to extremely high water levels
I've run.... well, waded............. over there when it's been not quite that high!!







Further up along the banking/old railway line






When time comes to leave the banking & head for home, I have to drop down here, avoiding the remnants of a stone wall that's partially buried
Execute a right turn, avoiding the protruding/angled roots
Which takes me past this, after less than 100yards; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2084981






As seen before I drop off.......


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2021)

Just got back from a quick scuttle around the local area.






Last bit of the ride through my village...

I'm ready for bed now. More pictures tomorrow...


----------



## AndreaJ (8 May 2021)

More rain today although it is much warmer and less windy than it was at the start of the week. Set off the longer way to Northwood passing a neighbours lovely Devon long wool lambs, they are only a few days old and already have a really curly fleece. Joined Ossage Lane at the Four Lane Ends crossroads and turned off to Whixall as far as Goblins Lane. Turned to Coton, Waterloo, Edstaston, Horton then on into Loppington. Turned by the pub to English Frankton, Colemere round the back of Colemere to Lyneal, Welshampton, Breadon Heath before deciding that the road from Bettisfield would probably be flooded which makes spotting the potholes difficult. Some of the potholes are huge and would really ruin your day if you hit one so I carried on up Rowe Lane to the Ellesmere road back to Northwood and turned for home. Lots of big puddles about and didn’t see any other cyclists again which is unusual. Despite the rain it was a much better day to be out.


----------



## Donger (9 May 2021)

A metric century challenge ride today, so I was up and out early just after 7am. The BBC weather forecast was even worse than usual, predicting a 70% chance of rain for the first hour and marginally less gloomy for the rest of the morning, so I donned my rain top and waterproof overshoes. By my first comfort break on the hour, I had to ditch the rain top as the sun was out and I was boiling in the bag. Not a drop of rain in the entire ride. I had the A48 pretty much all to myself for the first couple of hours or so:




Then at 9.30 exactly, someone threw a switch and the traffic started. By then I was between Lydney and Chepstow. I stopped for a shot of the castle at the Welsh border. Haven't been allowed into Wales for ages, so this felt like a novelty:




For once I had a real strategy for this "Bridge and Back" ride, and I stuck to it, stopping only for drinks/food and the occasional photo. On the way out, I was heading into a 14mph headwind (if the BBC are to be believed on that), so I stuck to an economical, steady pace with every turn of the pedal feeling incidental, rather than instrumental to my progress. Where I hit hills, (and there are quite a few), I got my gear selection spot-on and was able to accelerate over the top and freewheel as much as possible down the other side. As usual, the traffic lights at the very bottom of the hill in Chepstow were on red, but I really didn't struggle on the climb despite a complete lack of momentum. At the middle of the Severn Bridge, I stopped for lunch:




There were a few other cyclists around by this time, though I hadn't seen a single one until 9.30. After polishing off a Ritter bar and a pint or so of energy drink, it was time to remount:




Soon back in England:




... and one more soul-destroying hill to climb on the road up to Alveston. I made it up OK, and pulled into a lay-by for 5 minutes for another glug. After that, the game plan changed. Now I had a tailwind, so from the moment I hit the A38, I ignored the pain and took advantage of the wind, completing the ride without any further stops...... other than a brief one at the top of another hill with a view across to Wales. In this one, you can see Thornbury in the foreground, The Severn Bridge to the left and Chepstow on the opposite bank of the Severn:




This was followed by one of my favourite descents, going on for a mile or more and getting me up to 35mph without pedalling. Got back home with 62.8 miles on the clock, in a time of 5 hours, 24 minutes and 40 seconds .... which just happens to be a lifetime best for a Severn Bridge Loop, beating the PB that I set back in June 2016 by a massive 20 seconds! One more photo and I'd have blown it. Out of interest, I weighed myself at the start (309lbs) and the finish (304lbs). At that weight, and at the age of 60, I'm claiming that as an unofficial veterans' super-heavyweight record. Reckon it'll take some beating. I can now hardly move, but it was worth it!
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## geocycle (9 May 2021)

After being holed up at home watching rain yesterday today looked more promising. A strongish southerly wind was mild but irritating. Decided to use the Bowland fells as a wind break and rode out through Bentham to Keasden with views across to Ingleborough, then turned south into the wind and up the significant climb of Bowland Knotts. It reaches up to 410m above sea level and no one has announced spring up there yet. Descended down past Stocks Reservoir and the mountain bike Mecca of Gisburn Forest. Then on to Slaidburn and lunch. As always it is fairly busy with bikes and motorbikes. Headed west to scale the Trough and then home. 53 miles but it was the 1500 m of climbing in the wind which explains the numb feeling in my knees. Wonderful ride. Pics show view from top of Bowland Knotts looking south and the view toward the Trough.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 May 2021)

I presumed we wouldn’t be riding today due to yesterday’s weather forecast but that completely changed this morning with no rain forecast from about 10am👍
I was out at 10.30am for a planned meet with friends Martin & Gaynor at Grimston Park gates. Our ride took us to Aldwark where we crossed the wooden decked toll bridge (bikes are free!) and continued out to York, the route included some of the Sustrans 65 cycle path.
A quick stop in York for a bacon sandwich and cappuccino and back home.
47.8 lovely miles with an average of 14.8mph.


----------



## Old jon (9 May 2021)

Cloudy, blue patches, and a bit of breeze, and the prospect of a ride with company. More, I had somehow sorted out a route for this ride, and folk wanted to do it. The Spa and I (not quite a song title), set off for Slaid Hill.

Three other riders and me met there, and when we reached East Keswick two more joined up, a full rule of six, then. A stretch of A659 to Collingham, turn left to cross the Wharfe at Linton and a left turn onto Northgate Lane leaves the village behind us. Next junction, left again to head for Sicklinghall. And right at the bottom of the village, turn right. This seems to be a bridleway now, I am fairly sure it was a real road when I first used it. But that was a very long time ago.

Back to today, leave Stockeld Park and ride into Spofforth. Carry straight on, to pass the castle and reach Follifoot. One of us knew a quieter way to travel towards Knaresborough, and that was good. Cross the Nidd, the third river today for me, and turn right onto Abbey Road. This stays close to the river, and reaches the B6164, Wetherby Road, turn right here. And again, to visit the Watermill Cafe. Refuelling was a good idea.

Back to the Wetherby Road, and head in that direction. The sun came out properly before we reached Little Ribston, through North Deighton and then seemed to vanish. A bit chilly freewheeling through Kirk Deighton. Navigate the outskirts of Wetherby to Linton Lane, yup we are going back there. And back across the River Wharfe, into Collingham. All because I wanted to ride up Jewitt Lane. We all did, really.

The views are often far reaching from Compton Lane, at the top, not bad at all today. Oddly, there did not seem to be much breeze up there, but anyway, it’s East Rigton next, and from there Milner Lane is close. Today, ride this all the way into Scarcroft. Where we split, three going left, three going straight on. Up past the golf course, one more of us left, to turn right. Two returned to Slaid Hill, and shortly after that went our separate ways.

All downhill for me from there, happy about that. Even happier that I could make time for a pint or two before the final stretch to home. A big grin, nowt to do with the drink, everything to do with the ride. Fifty three miles in good company, fair weather and spring countryside. Cannot beat that. Oh, and 67 feet short of 3000 feet of climbing. I deserved that drink.

Multi tasking gp thingy does this as well as show me the way around,


----------



## theloafer (9 May 2021)

todays ride was the same as fri ..just i dragged Karon along to show her the new coffee stop which is in theory 3 miless from home . but i did not tell her we were going the scenic route ..lol though it was all on tarmac as the off road sections would have be far to wet after yesterdays rain.
we always stop at high Hulam farm. as karon likes to see if the peacocck is about, (not to day) lots of peahens , goats and the pigs.










we then headed straight to first coffee at Eppleby and was shocked to find it overflowing with cyclists. at least 30 plus 




coffee and scone devoured... headed through manfield -stapleton then in to darlington .out along whessoe road to longfield road to pick up the A167 cycle path. we had to stop at the A1M classic car place as karon was admiring ... this beauty




then it was straight to the cozy coffee for more cake today i had ginger cake and karon had the cherry, as time was getting on .. was due my second jab at 4-30 headed home via the town ... another great day on the bike though her legs are a tad achy lol 40 miles done 
Short ride he said.... i will take it easy on u he said lol.... | Ride | Strava


----------



## chriswoody (9 May 2021)

Flippin eck, after the seemingly endless winter, we finally had some warm weather today, I even put some shorts on! I started out with the usual ride on the quiet lanes and over the glider school. Folk were arriving and preparing their gliders for a days flying, but nobody was up so far. Further on I dive into the forest and ride along enjoying the vibrant green hue under the morning sun.






Onwards towards Wildech, the sun is getting warmer all the time and it's great to feel its warmth after so many months. Through the sands of Wildech, I founder in the soft ground and push for a few metres.






I ride on, the trail turns to perfect gravel and my average speed is high as I ride towards Angelsbecksteich and from there up onto the Teifantal. The heather is grey and dull in the sunlight, it will be a few more months until it's in bloom and providing a blaze of colour.






Riding on I soon come to the big dipper, a steep sided dell that is great fun to ride down and up the other side.






From here it's soon back into the forest for a few kilometres as I swing south and start to head back towards home. The forest roads here are great fun to ride, from basic tracks, to wide open gravel fire roads, all looping and twisting between the trees.











Before long we're in Reberllah and the temperatures are close to 20 degrees. There's a strong headwind blowing as we head out onto the last gravel roads. The wind is not enough to knock the temperatures down, but it's slowing my progress. The forest here is thinning out and flanked by freshly ploughed fields.






Before long I'm making the last turns onto the country lanes and from there into home. 49km's in wonderful warm weather, I've been looking forward to a warm ride for so long now and feels really great to finally get one.


----------



## Mike_P (9 May 2021)

1pm Sunday ; Bibshorts on, along with the rain proof jersey and different shoes to see if an annoying creak on the Defy was cleat related. Up Humps and a Hill




The bike was nicely creak free and I found roads that were to be surface dressed this week had not been NCN67 through the showground _covid vaccination centre_, with the advantage that the gate on showground hill was open, and thereafter due to rider incompetence the chain and front mech had a falling out Up Rudding Hill and left the NCN to head down Haggs Road – closed recently for resurfacing it transpired to be extensive patching and not as extensive as it could have been That brought me to the fourth character ABC of Spo*f*forth




…hang on the observant reader thinks did you not go through Grafton last Sunday? Well, yes but that strictly is the latter half of Marton-cum-Grafton so was skipped as being too much of fudge.

The sun had vanished and the clouds were looking a touch threatening as I headed across the floodplain for a potentially tricky right turn off the A661; an approaching motorist gave me right of way. North east to Little Ribston with a procession of PRs, okay there was a c 15mph SSW wind. The odd spot of rain then fell as I headed north west through suburban Knaresborough and Scriven to Lin*g*erfield.




East to Farnham and north west through Copgrove to Burton Leonard for a pause at its convenient shelter.




Continued north west in a PR for a brief downhill skirmish with the A61 at Wormald Green and west to Markington; rain set in. I did ride out of the rain following once again the route of NCN67 up the climbs of Hob Green and Drovers Hill to reach Bis*h*op Thornton.




Down to Shaw Mills and then the long drag to the summit of Clint Bank; down the eastern bank, leaving the NCN route, to Hampsthwaite, up Rowden Lane and Burley Bank and home through the country park.
34.72 miles 2241ft climbed 13mph avg


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2021)

1st century ride of the year for me today .
Joined the easy riders group to stoney cove , an old quarry (?) thats been turned into a diving centre .Very steady 65 miles to start with as the group was firmly in the pensioners special group although when im 69 if i can still ride at that pace i will be happy  , on the way back we had to stop a few times to hide from the cloud bursts .
When we got back me as another rider decided to round it up so we rode to fradely junction for a cake stop then spun it out to make the century .

100 miles at steady average of 16.2


----------



## bagpuss (10 May 2021)

A day of two halves weather wise for me today . Sunshine to start with and heavy showers and thunder to follow .
Couple of pictures from my wanderings .
Somersal Herbert Hall {Derbyshire} dates from about 1564





The view from Roston common,just before the rain set in .


----------



## cyberknight (10 May 2021)

bagpuss said:


> A day of two halver weather wise for me today . Sunshine to start with and heavy showers and thunder to follow .
> Couple of pictures from my wanderings .
> Somersal Herbert Hall {Derbyshire} dates from about 1564
> View attachment 588096
> ...


we must have stopped 3-4 times hiding under trees as it was torrential at times


----------



## bagpuss (10 May 2021)

The rainlegs and knee lenght spats/ gaiters came in handy .


----------



## Landsurfer (11 May 2021)

Struggled this morning ... set off without any real direction in mind, just a random Sheffield ride after school run .....
Parked up in a small car park near Tinsley Bridge which turned out to be next to a knocking shop !! . I've parked there with the kids on Sundays for canal walks but never noticed .... Doh ! 

The Prologue .....






The eventual route wandered along the 5 Weirs Walk ... which is .... 5 weirs along the Don ... This particular weir, complete with new fish ladder, is near the Wicker and Cobweb bridge.






In the centre of Sheffield there is this new cycle / pedestrian area funded by the “EU”, never heard of them myself, as with all works by Sheffield Council it has a piece of baffling “Urban Art” in amongst it .... why ??






Once we made Steel in Sheffield !!!!






And to the turn, Coopers Bridge ... not it’s real name but what it’s called locally as Coopers Car Spares are just over the bridge. I fish here for wild brown trout and grayling, Tenkara fly fishing ...
Coopers one side of the bridge, Cadburys the other ...


----------



## Old jon (11 May 2021)

Bright and breezy, yet again! Someone had planned a ride, too. No way I was staying at home today, take the pretty bike out of the shed and ride off to Scarcroft, there is a change.

After the contingent from the other start point arrived, off we went along Thorner Lane. Which does not really go to Thorner, but does go to Milner Lane. Along that, turn right and soon find another Thorner Lane, which we follow to Bramham. Clifford next, along Windmill Road, then the first bit of the A659 for today. Off that and onto a bike track to Thorp Arch. A different way through Walton after that, different to me that is, then go find Rudgate, which travels north ish, sometimes called Roman Road.

A right turn takes us almost to Tockwith, after which a left turn makes sure we miss Long Marston. One more near encounter, with Hessay, and then Rufforth and a munch stop. This is something to take time over.

Pedal south now, and find the York Road that we ride along to Wighill. However did we navigate without GPS? Anyway, to Tadcaster from there, and away from Tad on the A659. A different bit. Bear left, this is signposted Stutton. A right turn goes up the hill to Red Brick Farm, carry on and find Toulston Lane, which goes all the way back to Bramham. That is the circle finished, but not the ride. Or the weather. Back to Milner Lane, we reached there and the rain started. Not far now though.

But roads are longer when they are wet. And the drop from the ridge top to Scarcroft was covered in horsefeathers (to be polite) Slippery stuff, negotiated safely. Across the A58 and there were three of us left. Up by the golf course, still raining. Tarn Lane, turn left, rain almost stopping. Two in the group after Slaid Hill, then solo. I did not care that the rain had started again, almost home I was. Fifty nine miles, two and a half thousand feet of uphill, freezing cold and smiling, ‘cos I will soon be warm and dry. What a great ride that was.

And the garthing does so well, never bothers about the weather . . .


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 May 2021)

Timed that well! Thundering now, but snuck in a quick utility ride this evening. 12 uneventful miles until a youngster flew round a tight bend in Chester on his mountain bike, lost it, missing my back wheel by 2 feet and ended up on his arse the other side of the road. Checked him out, scuffed up hand and leg but will live to cycle like a maniac another day! A few sage words of advice followed from G. Fondo's book, "Great Ways to Kill Yourself on a Bicycle"


----------



## footloose crow (11 May 2021)

*11May. Sunlight and storm*

I cycle on my own for about 99% of the time. Not because I am anti social, although I probably am, but because my very recently started cycling career has fitted in largely between the bookends of the pandemic (so no clubs running) and in any case I hate getting up early for a ride. Ah excuses: just anti social then. 

But nevertheless when my phone dings with an invitation to ride with my only cycling friend, my heart does respond positively and forces my mouth into an almost smile. We should cycle together more often, you would think. We are both retired. We have also reached that point in retirement when you no longer feel you are just pulling a sickie each day and take the emptiness of the diary for granted. Small things occupy great space. 'Fancy a ride tomorrow?' 'Ah but I have a blood test at 11.30 so we can't fit it in today, maybe tomorrow'. And so it goes on, two former professionals who used to juggle diaries, work 12-14 hour days, achieved great things and now panic at the idea of two things happening on the same day. This is why I hardly ever surf despite living twenty minutes from a great surf beach. Always waiting for a better day, a more perfect wave, mañana.

Thus my excitement this morning. A ride in company. New conversations. I haven't been in a shop nor met anyone nor talked to anyone except the cat or my wife for weeks, months. Apart from Zoom of course and I am not convinced that counts. I start to disbelieve anyone else is real, but maybe just characters playing their parts on my screen. 

At 8am a text pings in.

_The sun is out, shorts?_

I used to be a geography teacher. I look at weather forecasts. 'Its going to rain heavily around 11am....and it is 8 degrees'.


_Pessimist.......I will bring a waterproof._

But you don't want all this preamble. You want photos and anecdotes about close passes and funny things that happened and descriptions of the road travelled. I will try......

We meet in Tregony, a small village that describes itself as the Gateway to The Roseland, a lost land of steep hills, deep valleys and innumerable small peninsulas dividing tidal creeks. Tregony has two (tiny) schools, one shop and the largest retirement home in Cornwall. We leave quickly.

I have chosen the route. Stephen is impressed. As we drop down to sea level for the fourteenth time, skirt the fan of gravel and dead leaves that sits at the sump of all of these lanes and begin the steep ascent that will take us to yet another drop, he says "I didn't know you liked hills so much'. I didn't know either. Actually I don't. I wish Stephen had chosen the route. Mine is rubbish.

From St Just the road is merely hilly and now on the right we can see across the Carrick Roads and across to the Falmouth Docks a watery mile away There is a super yacht anchored in the Roads, its white paint flashing in the sun. The local paper said it was 75,000 Euros a week to charter. Who has that much money? 

The whole horizon to the south is taken up with an ominous black cloud that is increasing in height every minute. The light contrast between this threatening sky and the sunlit, cobalt waters of the Roads is startling. Light and dark. Sunshine and storm. The cloud is moving towards us and there are grey skeins of rain between it and the rapidly darkening sea. The wind has increased and there are no yachts out today 'enjoying' the wind whipped lines of cerulean and azure waves that are still catching the light.

There is just time for a tea and a cake in St Mawes as the first drops of rain arrive on the wind and we dig into our packs for waterproofs.






_Don't know why I am smiling.....its behind you! Stephen told me he was trying to photograph the bike, not me. 





Its getting closer, eat that cake quickly....





Stephen is trying to remember if he did bring a waterproof. 
_
The wind is behind us on the way back and Stephen chooses the route home. He is still talking, as he has throughout the morning, although his words are snatched by the wind. I just nod. This is a much flatter way back, although 'flat' is just a relative term meaning the use of the larger chain ring is sometimes possible. The rain has arrived, wind blown and stinging my face.. My gloves darken as they soak up the water running down the sleeve of the waterproof. I can feel the rain through my clothing. My shoes have acquired a dampness that becomes a squelch. Stephens tail light is a red fractal in the rain, a long reflective stripe in the water washed road. There is a small steam of water running off the helmet and down my neck. The wind catches the bike and shoves it bodily int the verge. 

The traffic has picked up as the rain arrived and the close passes begin. Charitably I put it down to ignorance rather than malice until a tricked out and lowered red VW Golf slows as it passes, changes gear (to create an even louder exhaust?) and the driver nudges the car towards us, looking for a reaction. Stephen is cool and makes the appropriate hand gestures. I hold my handlebars tight and stop pedalling. The Golf steams off, water spraying from a deep puddle, leaving just a jet roar of engine noise and a faint smell of petrol quickly torn away by the wind. That's what happens when you think charitable thoughts. A lorry passes so close I am almost sucked into it. I really don't like this road. 

We arrive back in Tregony and part ways, promising to do this again when the diaries align. I choose the quietest lanes and obscurest routes to get home, avoiding traffic. The windows of cars and vans are steamed up and everyone wants to be somewhere else urgently. I am soaked now, but the rain is easing. Those in cars have no idea what they are missing. This is an elemental experience, fighting the wind now I have changed direction, rainwater between my toes, aching thighs. 

A message from my wife pops up on the Wahoo "Do you want me to pick you up?". No , I reply, I am having way too much fun.


----------



## Donger (11 May 2021)

I needed exactly 33 more miles to hit a major milestone. I've been making calculations for the last few weeks trying to ensure that I had my close cycling friends Claire and @Dark46 with me to get me over the line on this one. 




We ended up doing a mixed weather ride out to Arlingham and back, with a few little extra loops thrown in to ensure the correct distance. After a pleasant coffee stop at the Bell at Frampton, watching a junior cricket match on the green, I got home on 33.9 miles. The significance? That's got me past the 30,000 mile mark since I started recording my mileage back in January 2009.

I'm wracking my brains now to come up with some more long term targets to aim for. In a few weeks time I should clock up 200 club rides with my local club, and some time towards the end of next year I should complete my 100th 100km ride. Then by spring/summer 2023, if I'm still going strong, I aim to complete my second lap of the world. Do I dare to set a challenging five year target? Hmmmm...... _thinks_.

Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Dark46 (11 May 2021)

Great 33 mile ride with @Donger and Claire today, but at always sometime OK the ride it rained. 
@Donger wanted to do 33 miles to achieve 30k miles, so that was the plan around the usual local lanes that are close to the river Severn. As usual with these 2 there is plenty to talk about which always makes for a great ride whatever the weather. I was the only one that hadn't brought any wet weather clothing, but as it only rained for about 10-15 minutes it wasn't a big issue. 
For me it was my longest ride of the year so far and its all going to plan.


----------



## davelincs (12 May 2021)

Today’s ride is the first in 17 days , ive been feeling under the weather to say the least




Any way really missed cycling , just pleased to be back out


----------



## bagpuss (12 May 2021)

Managed to avoid the showers today during my wandering which took me over both the Dove and Trent twice . For my second crossing of the Trent I used the Ferry Bridge in Burton .
Old picture as I forgot my camera .


View: https://flic.kr/p/4PJ8s3


It provides a good traffic free route into burton town centre and you can follow the wash land for a pleasent ride and it then joins up with a canal tow path in Stretton .


----------



## ianrauk (12 May 2021)

A fabulous days cycling around Kent. The first few miles where with @rb58, He had another engagement so had to split after an hour. I carried on with a plan to get a few Eddington numbers in the bag. I did that, finishing with 120 miles on the clock. Imperial century #8 for the year, #296 over all.
...and the weather played nice too. Cloudy at times but very warm when the sun broke through.


----------



## galaxy (12 May 2021)

Donger said:


> I needed exactly 33 more miles to hit a major milestone. I've been making calculations for the last few weeks trying to ensure that I had my close cycling friends Claire and @Dark46 with me to get me over the line on this one.
> View attachment 588284
> 
> We ended up doing a mixed weather ride out to Arlingham and back, with a few little extra loops thrown in to ensure the correct distance. After a pleasant coffee stop at the Bell at Frampton, watching a junior cricket match on the green, I got home on 33.9 miles. The significance? That's got me past the 30,000 mile mark since I started recording my mileage back in January 2009.
> ...


Massive acievment Mt. Well done


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 May 2021)

66.6 km or 41.38 mi ridden today. Quite a few cyclists out and about, with few on road bikes and the majority on MTBs or hybrids.

And I actually remembered to stop and take a few photos on the route round.





A view from Shuttlewood.





Bolsover Castle. I could have got a better photo from the bottom of the hill but b*gger that (1 minute to ride down, 20 to ride up, it's steep!)





A view from the same spot I took the castle picture but from a different angle of about 45 degrees from the first.





A big puddle full of murky water hiding all the potholes. I took a chance riding down the very centre of the road and missed the potholes fortunately.


----------



## C R (12 May 2021)

Taxi for karate lessons again today, so another ten mile spin while daughter 2 learns further ways to beat me up.

Same 10.9 mile route as last week, but no hail today, and managed a bit faster too, 17.6mph or thereabouts.

Lanes are fairly quiet still, and the few drivers I found were courteous. I think I mentioned before that it is my perception that around here driver behaviour around cyclists on the road seems to have improved significantly.


----------



## gavgav (12 May 2021)

A short ride after work, with the rarity of a dry evening that isn’t perpetuated with either torrential rain, howling wind, thunder and lightning or pebble sized hailstones…..we’ve had all of those in the last 2 days  A little bit warmer again, just down to 2 layers this time……..still not where May needs to be though. I headed over to dads, as he’s had another setback on the health front today.

Went via Meole, Hook a Gate, Annscroft, where the traffic lights are still there, 4 months later and no work has started (a colleague posted a photo earlier in the week of a sign that the locals had put up, saying the same thing!) and Exfords Green.

Called in on Dad, where he filled me in on things from today’s nurse visit. He’s not himself and it’s a worrying time. Rode home via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots.

14.88 miles at 12.4mph avg.


----------



## Old jon (13 May 2021)

I will say it quietly, but maybe spring is here. Certainly looked that way, the other side of the windows this morning. And I have neglected the fixed since the first ride of the year. There is no company for today’s ride, so I will try out a new pair of shoes too. Should be fun.

I remembered to keep pedalling. Shoes clipped in and out OK, Holbeck here I come! And further of course. The short way to the Armouries and then take the riverside path to Woodlesford. Stopped here for chain adjustment, half a turn on an M5 thread, before I retired I knew all the pitches, is 0.4 millimetres. Not a lot of slack then. Moving again, up through Swillington, then down a bit before riding around the northern edge of Garforth. On the way to the gates at Lotherton I passed a group of riders. Nothing energetic, they were taking a navigation break. After the gates, Aberford is next.



I used to do this loop once a week, the bike should know it is Barwick next, but I still had to point it in the right direction. A bit of a hold up by the maypole there, not quite sure what the big wagon was attempting to do. A minute or two and it was done. More rising road on the way to Scholes, and in that village too. Then the A64. And a decision. Go to Thorner and out on Carr Lane, or stay on the A64 to Seacroft? I stayed on the A64. The alternative will be a mile or three longer, but will be used in future.

A bit of a distance on the Ring Road to reach the A58, spin out at twenty seven and a bit mph down Boot Hill, lack of practice I think. And then ride by the clock at Oakwood on my way down into Leeds. Back across the Aire, and also cross my outward path at that end of Black Bull Street. Home is now close, grin is in place, all is good. Thirty miles, 1385 feet of up, cannot be bad at all.

Pictures by garthing . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2021)

Two rides yesterday, neither of which went to plan.

*Morning:* Doug was free for a ride so we set out to get some gentle miles in, heading up to the top of Lyth Hill then down to Annscroft, seeing the hand-painted "Four months and no work started" sign at the traffic lights mentioned by @gavgav. After getting through the village Doug said his head was hurting and could we stop for a moment. He hit his head at work a few days ago and although it hadn't bothered him at the start of the ride, the helmet was pressing on the injury. It was now causing too much discomfort to carry on with the planned route and he wasn't happy to ride without the helmet so we cut it short and climbed back over the hill from the Exford's Green side.

9.6 miles at 9.5 mph average. Not what we'd had in mind but we did at least get out for a bit.





On the way over the hill the first time.

*Evening: *I still wanted to get out and go a bit further so decided to enjoy the dry evening and head up to the Long Mynd for the first time in a while. This got off to a bad start when only about 100 yards into the trip I realised the rear tyre was a rather squashy and had to turn round and fix it. The tube was cut on the inside face beside the valve and it looks like it's found a sharp edge on the rim tape - I tried to patch it but the patches wouldn't take. Some electrical tape covered the dodgy edges, a new tube went in and I set out again somewhat later than intended.

On the plus side, the delay meant that I'd missed the worst of the rush hour and although there was a little bit of impatient driving it wasn't too bad really. I was riding into the wind on the way through Condover to Longnor but the breeze seemed to be getting lighter as I went along so between Longnor and Leebotwood I was getting along fairly well and able to keep pace with a rider on a lighter bike until my turn off.

The climbing starts at Leebotwood so I dropped down the gears and trundled my way up the hill through Woolstaston. Having not been this way for a while I did wonder whether I'd have difficulty when the climb really ramped up at High Park, but managed to keep it moving. I'd only encountered one car since the start of the climb and met the second just after the cattle grid at the top.

The top of this climb isn't the end of the climbing but it gets a lot more gentle now as I wend my way across Wild Moor. One of the attractions of coming up here in the evening was avoiding all the visitors that have been wanting their fix of outdoor space. I think a few other people had the same idea as I encountered a group of cyclists and more walkers than I'd anticipated on the way to Pole Bank. It wasn't busy by any means there were just more people out than I'd expected.

I did get Pole Bank to myself to enjoy the setting sun then dropped down on the Pole Cottage side to rejoin the tarmac and turn back towards Boiling Well and the descent of the Burway. There was a nice atmospheric light during the descent which my photos haven't managed to capture. I had the Burway to myself until the bottom where there was another group of cyclists. I'd passed them and crossed the cattle grid when the bike handling went funny and I looked down to see that the back tyre was going flat again. I stopped and found that the new tube had a small slit on the inside face but not in the same place as earlier. I tried patching it but failed twice so had to pop in my last tube and hope that it would get me home.

This faffing about had lost me more time and it was getting dark. I did have a good run through All Stretton and Hollyhurst back to Longnor but started to find the lanes busier than I ever see them usually. The A49 is closed for roadworks at Dorrington at the moment so all sorts of vehicles were rat-running down the lanes and making my progress a bit stop-start as they struggled to pass each other. An ice cream van came past me on the way to Ryton - I wonder where they had been until that time of the evening?

At Condover I thought I'd head up to Hunger Hill and see how much traffic was on the A49. If it had been busy I could have carried on over Lyth Hill, but it wasn't so I decided to enjoy the novelty of riding the mostly empty main road.

30.4 miles this time at 11.3 mph (moving) average. Being on the Long Mynd on a May evening was fabulous. The start and the return journey left something to be desired. More tubes and rim tape are on order.





At Ryton and heading for the hills.





The view from the top of the High Park climb.





Crossing Wild Moor





Some of the wild ponies.





View towards the Stiperstones and into Wales from the summit (Pole Bank).





About to start my descent to Church Stretton.





Dropping down the Burway. Mind the step on the left.


----------



## Ian H (13 May 2021)

The usual Wednesday night pubrun went ahead despite torrential rain. The New Inn promised dry seats in a 'barn'. I negotiated floods and lanes turned into rivers as I was lashed by the rain. The barn was a three-sided affair facing a soggy field. Every so often a chilly blast would come through the doorway behind. Beer and chips made up for it, as did the cheerful service under umbrellas.
The return journey was as wet, but also dark. My feet were soaked and cold by the time I got home. All in all, a very good evening. A damp 42k in total.
...and next week is the promise of being actually inside a pub!


----------



## C R (13 May 2021)

Wet here in Worcester too. It was raining steady at lunchtime, and the forecast for later was somewhat better, so left the ride for the evening. As usual, the forecast changed, and the evening ended up as wet as lunchtime with the added bonus of rush hour traffic in a couple of places. Short ride, wet, yet somewhat enjoyable.


----------



## gavgav (13 May 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 588553
> 
> Crossing Wild Moor



Shame about the problems on both rides, but that photo is amazing!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2021)

A trip out with @gavgav today.

We met up in Meole Brace at about ten and after exchanging pleasantaries took a meandering route round the outskirts of Shrewsbury to Bicton which was only marred by the driver who decided to overtake us through the pinch point at the entry to a mini-island. They got close enough to Gav that he could reach out and knock on the side of the car - which he did.

Thankfully, after that little incident things were a lot less stressful as we headed to Montford Bridge, Great Ness and Wilcot, where we turned right and onto lanes that neither of us have ridden in a while. These took us to Knockin Heath then wider roads took us to Kinnerley where we turned onto a lane that I couldn't recall if I'd ridden before - I'm sure I'd have remembered the nice house that seemed to have one of the old ammunition bunkers as an absolutely enormous garage.

We rejoined roads I do know well at Argoed Farm and headed past Llwyn Y Go to join the Llanymynech road for a short stretch to Maesbrook and turning for the lanes to Melverley. As usual this is nice easy riding and fairly quiet. We paused for our lunch stop by Melverley bridge where, having not seen many cyclists around so far, there suddenly seemed to be loads passing to say hello to.

It wasn't a very long stop but gave time for the legs to stiffen up a bit on the restart which wasn't ideal as we left the flat lands behind. The traffic through Crew Green and Coedwy was alright - what wasn't though was the set of temporary traffic lights that were badly set up so that we waited for ages for a green light but then it changed quickly for the other direction and they started coming when we'd only got halfway. Fortunately it wasn't a single lane just at this point.

The climb from Prince's Oak hasn't got any less steep since we were last here so when an overtaking lorry met another one coming down the hill and we all had to come to a halt I don't think either Gav or I minded the breather.

At Halfway House we saw the first of the weekend traffic. There was a stream headed into Wales and practically nobody headed the other way. More temporary lights approaching Westbury were awkward as not only did they not allow time for a cyclist to get through, the lorry the other end was practically blocking the road so it was tight even on a bike.

On the way to Stoney Stretton a red kite swooped down onto the verge a little way ahead of us and flew away having got hold of its lunch. Headed for Edge we took a quick break in a gateway where Gav realised he hadn't restarted Strava after our stop at Melverley. A flash of colour coming out of a hedge at Shorthill was, I think, a jay which is good as it's been a while since I last saw one of those.

The final stretch took us through Annscroft (temporary lights but no sign of any work) and Hook-a-gate where we found yet another set of lights that annoyingly were on what should have been the fastest bit of this road and were of course against us. Traffic on the A5 was grinding to a halt when we crossed it then it was a nice easy finish through Meole Brace back to where we started.

41.7 miles for me at 11.7 mph average. A nice ride in good company and the sun even came out for the second half of the trip. Enjoyed that.

Very few snapshots taken this time:






At our lunch stop near Melverley.





View from Melverley Bridge.





Looking towards Pontesbury and the Stiperstones from Edge.





The Radleth, Earl's Hill and Pontesford Hill seen from Arscott.


----------



## DCBassman (14 May 2021)

A short ride today, weather only just right, so far as I was concerned. Still in bib longs!
Took the mixte out today. The thing I like about this bike is that it just works. An extension of the rider. The Trek was a bit like that, too. By comparison, the Scott demands more attention. I'm thinking of selling the frame on...
The last ride to Leg O'Mutton, on the Scott, I went for the ramp to see what I could do. Got much further up before engaging bottom gear than I ever had before on theis bike, and all the way up with just the one stop. Pleased with that. Today, although I had no intention of going any further, I wanted to see how far I could get on the mixte, and I got to almost the same point as where I stopped on the Scott. Encouraging!
Stats:





Plenty of walkers, despite the gloomy weather. Not at all warm!


----------



## Landsurfer (14 May 2021)

Morning Out .... Northerly wind, and light rain, parked up in Beckingham near Gainsborough, just by Beckingham Level Crossing.
Kicked off about 0800hrs ...

Todays route, headed north, the easterly track through mostly woodland. Sheltered from the light wind.






More “Urban Art “ this time in Gainsborough ... ship anyone ?






Along the river to East Stockwith, stopped at the memorials in the centre of the village before heading east into the woods.











And keeping the military theme going this 80mm howiziter is in a guys garden on the way down the river back to East Stockwith.






Great ride out, just shy of 30 miles, poured with rain all the way down from Susworth to Gainsborough, but the tail wind was great ...
Met a chap walking his dog on the outskirts with a Christmas Island RAF badge on his jacket ... good chat ... sad ... but good.
2 of our Vulcans where quarantined after becoming irradiated after sampling flights ...

Great morning out .....


----------



## Cathryn (14 May 2021)

For my second successive Friday, I've been out the classroom at 5 and on the bike by 5.30. 16 miles of rolling lanes through Marlborough, crossing the Kennet at Axford and back again. Second ride for a LONG time on the road bike AND I clipped in like a big girl, so I was super chuffed.
Glorious evening - lambs, dandelion fields and actual real life sunshine!


----------



## Spiderweb (14 May 2021)

Out on the Tricross at 3.30pm with David & Suzanne from our village for a ride to find a few hills. A nice steady ride, 40.1 miles with an average of 14.4 mph.


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> For my second successive Friday, I've been out the classroom at 5 and on the bike by 5.30. 16 miles of rolling lanes through Marlborough, crossing the Kennet at Axford and back again. Second ride for a LONG time on the road bike AND I clipped in like a big girl, so I was super chuffed.
> Glorious evening - lambs, dandelion fields and actual real life sunshine!
> View attachment 588699


Very smart looking bike


----------



## gavgav (14 May 2021)

A day off working and I was lucky that it coincided with the rarity of a dry and calm day, but it was still chilly and I even popped back into the house in order to don an extra layer, before setting off to meet @Rickshaw Phil down at Meole.

We set off through Radbrook, where a stupid woman decided to overtake approaching a mini island, right at the point where there is a concrete reservation. She was so close that I simply slapped the side of the car, to make her aware that she was way too near.

Thankfully most of the traffic was better behaved after that, bar a lorry driver who thought it ok to sit in the middle of a 2 lane road and almost block it as we came through a set of temporary traffic lights, later on the ride at Westbury.

After leaving town, we followed roads to Bicton, Montford Bridge, Great Ness and Wilcot, joining lanes I haven’t ridden for ages, to Knockin Heath. They were thick with mud and water though, which dirtied the bikes up considerably.

The main road to Kinnerley was cleaner, before we turned off to Argoed and then more lanes that I’d hardly ridden before, to Maesbrook, short section on the main road and back onto lanes to Melverley, where we stopped for lunch.







It was then onto the main road through Coedway and a ridiculously badly set up pair of traffic lights, that must have changed twice by the time we got through them. The climb up Pecknall Lane was the usual pull, before we crossed the busy A458 and onto Westbury, and another set of lights that didn’t give enough time for bikes to get through and encountered the pillock lorry driver.

At Westbury we turned onto the main road, before turning onto some new territory for me, to Stoney Stretton, where during a pause I discovered I’d forgotten to set Strava going again, after our lunch stop and missed 9 miles of the ride.

The lanes to Edge followed and then onto Lea Cross, where a kamikaze squirrel ran across the road in front of me, requiring braking to avoid squashing it! Next was the climb up to Arscott, where I’d warmed up enough to dispense with a layer.

At Annscroft we turned back towards Shrewsbury and 2 more sets of traffic lights, the second of which was annoyingly on the fastest downhill section of the road, before Hook a Gate.

We finished by going through Meole Village and then parted ways having thoroughly enjoyed the ride and a chat.

An approximate 41 miles at 11.7mph avg speed.


----------



## Mike_P (14 May 2021)

Wednesday evening and the ebike seemed to sulk with a quite lethargic climb of the local ebike KOM hill homewards on an Aldi shopping trip even if it did match the fourth fastest.
Things improved this evening with a stack of PRs, although passing along the closed road that isn’t really I was then confused by traffic on the A59 seeming to be running sort of on the wrong side of the road and crossed it at an opportune moment and wheeled the ebike along the pavement. Realised there was a set of TTLs immediately in the opposite direction and the junction I was approaching with Bilton Lane had been abandoned in terms of TLs and any seemingly logic to where traffic was moving. Round the corner and remounted the ebike.
Continued onto the Beryl Burton cycleway largely free of walkers and hence a new PR on the 16.3% max decent .
Over High Bridge and along Waterside which was equally quite with only a single use of the bell needed (=PR) and then up the 15% max Castle Ings Road with ebike KOMs gained on two of three overlapping Strava segments.
Rucksack filled in Lidl then along the High Street and down to High Bridge and up the A59 making use of the existing even steeper initially cycle track that presumably is for the chop as North Yorks Council are going to put new cycle lanes either way on the hill with the road reduced to two lanes and the speed limit reduced.
Along Bilton Hall Drive in a failed attempt to reacquire a lost KOM and back west on Bilton Lane now prepared for the A59 junction.
12.61 miles, 965ft gained, two ebike KOMs and 10 PRs.


----------



## Mike_P (15 May 2021)

Just as I was about to set off this morning when the local internet only radio (DAB/FM being a fading memory thanks to Bauer Media) commented that showers which had been expected after midday had already been reported. They’ll only be light I thought. In hindsight I should at least have put some mudguards back on the Defy. That probably explains the weather; it was fine whilst the Defy had full mudguards on it.
Through a very busy country park slowly avoiding people, dogs and mud and then the first decent down to the U bend bridge and climb of Cornwall Road this year, with a PR on the upper section.








Through the Pine Woods to find a set of TTLs on the top part of Otley Road which prompted a further PR. Light rain was falling and by Beckwithshaw it had turned heavier; decided not to abandon the intended ride and turned south rather than north on the B6161. The decent down to the bridge over a stream was unpleasant with the rain pummelling my face, that lessened as speed fell on the climb to Briscoerigg; downhill again passing six cyclists heading upwards before turning east towards Almscliffe Crag. The rain now reduced back to very light showers and two more cyclists passed in the opposing direction. Turned south west down a narrow road than got narrower to the fourth character ABC of Sta*i*nburn, with a rather non standard nameboard.




The road twisted and turned through the village and predictably around one ninety degree bend an overly bloated four wheel drive came. Onwards to Leathley by which time the rain had stopped; I did the same for a snack. Then east to the A658 which I joined with the intent to turn off at Huby, however heavier rain returned and the intended route was abandoned and I continued on the A658, unusually a bit stop start through the village. Further on the TTLs that had been on the railway bridge at the beginning of April were still there. Briefly on the A61 before the climb through Burn Bridge, the rain eased back to light showers and then stopped. Worked my way back to the TTLs on Otley Road and through the coned off section to easily turn north through the Pine Woods without worrying what the TTLs were indicating.
22.84 miles 1745ft climbed 12.5 mph avg. 12 PRs so the Defy reacquired bragging rights in the bike shed.


----------



## Cathryn (15 May 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Very smart looking bike


Thank you!


----------



## Cathryn (15 May 2021)

8 mile round trip into town to get my second vaccination. Incredibly grateful.


----------



## ianbarton (15 May 2021)

Yesterday there was some funny bright orb in the sky, there were patches of blue which hadn't been visible for about a week and it wasn't raining. I must have woken up in some strange alternative reality. Pinching myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming I got the bike out and set off towards Wem with the idea of exploring a lane I hadn't been on before. I made my way through Prees and Whixall turning off towards Waterloo before dropping down the slope into Wem. I had recorded my trip through Wem from this direction on the GoPro last week. However, it had crashed and the footage was gone. I recorded the same section and when I pulled in at the Coop to make sure the footage was OK. However, the GoPro had decided to corrupt the footage again. There must be a secret MI6 device that doesn't like people making video. Never mind it gave me an excuse to go back along Ellesmere Road and record the video for the third time. I must have fooled the secret MI6 video scrambling bug because it was fine this time. There was a long tailback of cars from the station, so I pulled into the car park and waited for the traffic to clear. 

There is a short section of a couple of hundred yards along the A49 at Prees Green before turning off into a minor road. There is a 40mph speed limit. Last time I cycled it a truck was coming towards me and some idiot in a Mercedes estate decided to overtake me at much more than 40mph when I was opposite the truck. If I had stuck my elbow out I would have been knocked flying.

At Prees Lower Heath I decided to turn off along a minor road, which I was convinced would go into Prees. I moved to the map page on the Wahoo Elemnt and as far as the Wahoo was concerned the road didn't exist, although other minor roads nearby were clearly mapped. Luckily the lane ended up joining the NCN route, which definitely goes into Prees.

On the homeward leg, the wind was behind most of the way and there were some big puddles, but no floods.

58K and 474m of climbing.

Wem. I should have stopped at the Pastry Box, but not sure if it's open.





The lane that doesn't exist.


----------



## davelincs (16 May 2021)

Well I manage to get out before the rain started


----------



## Spiderweb (16 May 2021)

A quick morning ride before the rain, out to Naburn Marina for coffee with friends Martin & Gaynor.
26.46 miles with an average of 16 mph.


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2021)

A later start than planned due to a late night due to a certain football result 😁🏆⚽ still smiling and not much has made me smile over the last couple of months . Out the door at 0930 set of on my standard St Bernards loop up Sharply hill down Charley rd and up the climb through Oaks in Charnwood past St Bernards Abbey onto Swanimote rd and I was slowly catching a rider on the up hill bit crested the hill about 20mts behind onto the fast descent he went for it on the downhill so I followed when I got within 10mts the slipstream effect kicked in and my speed picked up topped out at 43mph as we hit the kick up hill I had to overtake him as I was carrying much more speed which surprised him . Slowed over the top for him to catch me and thanked him for the draft and we rode a couple if miles chatting away before I turned to Shepshed and back up Charley Rd . Another fast descent down Beacon hill into Quorn .Onto to Rothley were I had arranged to meet both Sisters for a coffee at the station cafe . As I climbed the hill about 100 it's from the turn saw my sister's car turn in perfect timing . A relaxed lunch stop then home the direct route home with 33 miles in the bag in the dry . Despite riding in some roads that had had a recent soaking so showers successfully dodged


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 May 2021)

Limited for time this morning, so I didn't join one of the club rides and opted for a solo jaunt to bag another point for the half-century challenge. 

First half of the loop is on wonderful country roads, the second half there are a few busy main roads thrown in. No issues as such, just one idiot in a motorhome deciding to overtake me when there's a car coming the other way. The motorhome idiot held course thankfully and didn't pull into me, but received a much deserved long blast of the horn from the oncoming driver. That was about a mile from home.

Lovely morning, albeit a bit nippy when at speed - the breeze still had bite; but it did warm up for the last quarter of the ride. I saw a couple of riders from my club, but didn't recognise them, and lots and lots of other cyclists out and about - only one didn't wave or shout good morning at my greeting.

56 km or nearly 35 mi of wonderful bicycling freedom.


----------



## Mike_P (16 May 2021)

What a difference this morning, largely sunny with fluffy white clouds. No chances taken and the Defy fitted with strap on/clamp on mud guards and alternate shoes and helmet needed as yesterdays were still damp. Through the Pine Woods again, this time via Ripon Road hill.





Down to Burn Bridge gaining, in contrast to yesterday, the only PR of the ride and then onto the A61 down Swindon Bank to reacquire yesterdays intended route along Swindon Lane to Kir*k*by Overblow, the fourth ABC character place name of j skipped as being non achievable.




North from the village and it seemed like ages, although actually around a minute, to spot a gap for a right turn onto the A658




Another right turn off brought me to Fol*l*ifoot.




A staggered crossing of the A661 followed onto the 18 year abandoned section of the B6163; now a bridleway with a gated entrance. Road surface remains in a decent condition but ends abruptly with a gravel path which then narrows and goes upwards with three steps adjacent straight to the edge of the A658. Dismounted and wheeled the bike across the road at an opportune moment. Down the still extant B road to Calcutt, west up and down Forest Moor Road and north on Forest Lane once the level crossing barriers went up and down the steep decent to the Starbeck branch of NCN67




The anti rain devices (aka mudguards) worked fine. 21.51 miles 1519ft climbed 12.4 mph avg


----------



## Old jon (16 May 2021)

Rain was forecast, it seems, but out there the morning was bright. OK I have a rain jacket, a very cold to wear rain jacket. So I added a couple of layers. Which I removed on my way to Slaid Hill to meet the others.

Off we went, past Alwoodley Gates going to Stairfoot Lane and the way to Adel. And I think the northern edge of Holt Park, on the way to Otley Old Road. And around what I always think of as the back of the airport. Silly, ‘cos that is the entrance we passed this morning. West Carlton to Guiseley, up and down and scenic and sunshiny. Followed by a meander around Menston, of which there is more than I knew.

In search of a bacon butty, we went to Otley next. Success! Except four went to the correct side of the river, the other two, because of me, ate our grub at the other side of the river. Ah well, after rejoining the majority, time to chat a bit and off we all went on the road to Pool. Yup, the good old always there A659. We had already ridden a short stretch of this, on the way to bacon. This time, we ride along it to Arthington.

And the climb up Creskeld Lane to Bramhope, sort of the ridge between the Aire and Wharfe valleys. There are higher bits of this ridge, turn left at the southern end of Bramhope and ride up Kings Road. And then add more up, zag and zig to Eccup, first the village, then the reservoir. The way away from there goes to Harrogate Road, and the group began to ungroup a little. For me, stay on the A61. There is a weekend road closure I have to find my way around for the next four weeks, but it is still downhill all the way home from here.

Except there seemed to be an unusual gradient. It led me to the outside seating area at my favourite pub. Ah well, good job the rain did not happen. Reached my front door a little later than usual, forty five miles in great company, and a bit more than 2500 feet of climbing added to the smile I was wearing.

The garthing must have been muttering away to itself, but produced these . . .


----------



## Donger (16 May 2021)

A great 50 miler out to Mallards' Pike lake in the Forest of Dean today. Out via the A48 and then up, up and up some more from Blakeney to Soudley ....




.... followed by a descent through Soudley bluebell woods ....




.... and another little climb up past the Dean Heritage Centre to Mallards' Pike for a coffee stop:




On the way back we stopped for a moment's contemplation at Blackpool Bridge, paying our respects to a former club mate who sadly collapsed and died in Soudley Woods, his very favourite place, on a bike ride a few years back.




Half a mile further on we found a nice tribute to Mike at the place where he turned his last pedal:




We climbed our way back out and up to Littledean, Blaisdon and Huntley before hitting the main road for home. I was flagging, having given blood this week and with a twinge of cramp in my right calf, so when we hit the roundabout at Highnam I said my goodbyes and took the slow, plodding route home on the cycle path that led to the Gloucester Western By-pass. A ride of all imaginable weather conditions, this one. Sunny, then cloudy at the start, drizzly then sunny in the Forest of Dean and torrential rain, followed by a brutal hailstorm at the end. When I parked my bike outside my garage, the ground had turned white:




Back home and hosed now. A very enjoyable ride, though a particularly knackering one.
Enjoy your rides everybody. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## geocycle (16 May 2021)

Forecast was dry this morning and wet this afternoon... so out for a spin in the lanes north of Kirby Lonsdale. First shower hit after 10 miles, then a deluge around lunchtime. i ended up sharing the ginnels of KL with lots of other shelter seekers while munching my flapjack. I decided flapjacks were more weather resistant than sandwiches. Despite the weather had a great 45 mile ride with 800m of climbing up some new roads to me. In fact the amount of grass up the middle of them suggests they were largely unused. Lots of bluebells, cowslips, wild garlic and milk maids lined the lanes. Was limited for pictures by the rain but this one was at a bridge where I was watching a grey wagtail while enjoying a banana stop.


----------



## AndreaJ (16 May 2021)

ianbarton said:


> Yesterday there was some funny bright orb in the sky, there were patches of blue which hadn't been visible for about a week and it wasn't raining. I must have woken up in some strange alternative reality. Pinching myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming I got the bike out and set off towards Wem with the idea of exploring a lane I hadn't been on before. I made my way through Prees and Whixall turning off towards Waterloo before dropping down the slope into Wem. I had recorded my trip through Wem from this direction on the GoPro last week. However, it had crashed and the footage was gone. I recorded the same section and when I pulled in at the Coop to make sure the footage was OK. However, the GoPro had decided to corrupt the footage again. There must be a secret MI6 device that doesn't like people making video. Never mind it gave me an excuse to go back along Ellesmere Road and record the video for the third time. I must have fooled the secret MI6 video scrambling bug because it was fine this time. There was a long tailback of cars from the station, so I pulled into the car park and waited for the traffic to clear.
> 
> There is a short section of a couple of hundred yards along the A49 at Prees Green before turning off into a minor road. There is a 40mph speed limit. Last time I cycled it a truck was coming towards me and some idiot in a Mercedes estate decided to overtake me at much more than 40mph when I was opposite the truck. If I had stuck my elbow out I would have been knocked flying.
> 
> ...


The Pastry Box is definitely worth stopping for.


----------



## AndreaJ (16 May 2021)

Yesterday’s ride was a short ride to collect my car from the garage. A longer route was planned as I don’t really like the road out of Wem, I set off to Loppington and took the longer route to Nonely, Myddle, up the hill and turned to Alderton, over the crossroads at the top of Broughton Bank down the hill to Yorton. Passed by the tiny station and up the hill into Clive where the garage is. Unfortunately it was raining all the way and I had to put my wet, muddy bike in the back of the car.









It was actually dry today and warm enough for short sleeves although my shoes were still a bit damp.Took the same route as yesterday as far as the top of the hill at Myddle where I turned the opposite way down Lower Road to Merrington, Old Woods and turned for Eyton and into Baschurch. The road to Weston Lullingfields is shut hopefully for some long overdue repairs so I took the next lane to Stanwardine which also had a road closed sign part way down, I carried on to see if I could get through. There was no problem getting past and I carried on to Bagley where I turned towards Ellesmere. It looks like the repairs might get all the way down here as there were warnings about road closures, took the turning to Lee past Ellesmere college and through Ellesmere. Up Swan Hill to Coptiviney and Welshampton where it appeared to have been raining, took the turning by the church to Lyneal, down to Northwood and back home. Still got muddy despite most of the lanes being dry but nice to be out in the warm again. 32.3 miles.
















The field is full of dandelion seeds, no wonder there are so many in my garden!


----------



## ianbarton (17 May 2021)

Our Parish Council has bought a quantity of native wild flower seeds from Beebombs These are native wild flower seed balls that should grow into flowers that encourage bees and increase the local wild flower habitat. As a Parish Councillor, I was helping to distribute them to the people who had asked for them. A perfect excuse for a bike ride. After a wet start to the day, the sun came out although it was breezy.

42km and 404 metres ofascent.

First delivery of the day.





MY LBS: Audlem Cyclesport


----------



## pawl (17 May 2021)

Donger said:


> A great 50 miler out to Mallards' Pike lake in the Forest of Dean today. Out via the A48 and then up, up and up some more from Blakeney to Soudley ....
> View attachment 589038
> 
> .... followed by a descent through Soudley bluebell woods ....
> ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

I went shopping today, and to try and see if the intermittent slip on the pedals would show up again:







The water in the river is high, but I've seen it within a couple of metres of the path, so there's plenty of space left.






Junction of two cycleways.






The way back into the village. The sign says "cyclists dismount". As you can see, I was not on my bike. Therefore I definitely dismounted. I have evidence...


----------



## AndreaJ (17 May 2021)

Warm and dry was good while it lasted - it was raining again this morning. Set off to find somewhere where it wasn’t raining, started out towards Whixall which was definitely wet, carried on as far as Hollinswood crossroads and turned off to Fenns Bank, back over the swing bridge to Alkington, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston and Highfields. Carried on to Horton then across to Loppington where it wasn’t raining or wet and almost sunny. Went through the village and turned back to English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal and the same way home through Northwood as yesterday. It wasn’t wet at home either so I obviously should have avoided Whixall. All the recent rain is certainly helping the wild flowers and grass grow on the verges with lots of bluebells about. 28.6 miles and once I left the rain it was a lovely morning.


----------



## gavgav (17 May 2021)

After cancelling our planned ride on Saturday, due to the monsoons, Paul and I had rearranged for after work today, more in hope than expectation with the forecast of more heavy showers………however, for once the forecast was wrong in our favour and it was a nice sunny day, almost feeling warm in the sun, finally! Still needed trousers and a light jacket on though, so it’s not there yet.

We met at the nearby lights and followed cycle paths up to Heathgates, then along Whitchurch Rd, through Sundorne and out to Uffington along the old canal path.

We then spent the time on the road, between there and Upton Magna, somehow getting onto discussing the TV programme “Minder” and neither of us could remember who played Arthur Daley……So we stopped by the pub in the village, to Google who it was (George Cole of course) It was bugging both of us too much not to find out 

We then followed Pelham Rd, where Paul remarked as to whether I’d seen the horrific felling of trees that has happened as part of the canal restoration. I certainly had and it looks awful, as Paul completely agreed.

The rat runs to Atcham and Cross Houses weren’t too bad and then it was onto lanes to Berrington and Betton Abbots, before the short section on the A458.

We parted ways near mine, after I’d waited for Paul to rejoin me, following his chain coming off as we’d turned off at the nearby roundabout. I’d only noticed half way along the next road, when I was talking to Paul and he didn’t answer from behind me……..because he wasn’t there!

15.72 miles at a very leisurely pace, due to a lot of chatting.


----------



## Old jon (18 May 2021)

Proper riding weather again, a route has been made and there will be company to ride with. Cannot be bad, and a Tuesday too. The route planner has been known to include not-very-well-surfaced roads in routes. I took the Spa today.

The meet point, at Alwoodley Gates, is seven and a half miles from where I live, using the ‘orrible way I chose this morning. First learning experience of the day. Don’t go that way again. So, off we go, west towards the top of Stairfoot Lane. Soon reach the bottom, then through Adel. After that, I am not familiar with the area, but the Old Ball pub was seen, which I think is Horsforth, then pedal along to Rawdon, skirting around Guiseley, to Hawksworth. A bit west of north, the road goes to Burley Woodhead via the Curlew Cafe, munch time.

We did need the fuel, the road has lumps. It was good to see the Cow and Calf, this meant downhill to Ilkley, and a rest for legs and all. Soon through the town, and across the Wharfe to reach the road that runs to the north of the river. For a road that goes downstream there is a surprising number of hills to climb before Weston is reached. Maybe not so surprising, it’s a long way down to Otley from Weston. A short stop in the park there, and out along the Pool Road.

Which was almost busy. But once past Pool things were a lot quieter. Under the viaduct, saw a train crossing it just before we reached there, and then turn right. There is one amongst us who likes climbing Creskeld Lane. I like reaching the top, which is almost the same thing. Leave Bramhope behind, and below, ‘cos Kings Road goes up. A left and right at the top points us towards Eccup village, after that is the road that crosses the dam wall. Ah, bridleway, not road, it seems. Or I am reading the OS map wrong.

Almost forgot, second learning experience. The brand new, first ride out garthing ran out of battery about two hours after I left home. ‘Oh dear!’ is almost what I said. After I left the rest, they were going a different way, all I had to do was the downhill easy bit to cross the the River Aire, which is almost home. Look at and edit today’s route online and add fifteen miles. So, forty five miles and 2677 feet approximately for the day. Well worth a grin. And finding the battery saver bit on the gps, well, you have to be happy, don’t you?

So I pinched someone elses map and stuff . . .


----------



## Spiderweb (18 May 2021)

It was great to get back to commuting by bike today, quite a nice morning 6.68 miles with an average of 17.4 mph.
Finished an hour early so an extended home commute via Naburn with quite a headwind from Cawood. I had to get home in time for the football kick off (c’mon Leeds!) so peddled harder, not my usual pootle. 27.75 miles with once again an average of 17.4 mph. Fabulous afternoon ride out and Leeds United won😀


----------



## gavgav (19 May 2021)

An after working ride, with both @Rickshaw Phil and his brother Doug, for our first group ride in what seems like years, rather than months. The lunchtime thunderstorms had blown through on the keen Westerly wind and left a sunny and a times warm evening, but the wind was cooler when riding into it still.

I rode into the wind up to their house and we then set off up Lyth Hill, descending down to the A49, a short wait for a gap in the traffic, to get onto the main road for the very short section, before a nice wind assisted run to Condover.

We then climbed up towards Ryton, but branched off and around through Wheathall, to Condover industrial estate. There were diversion signs all over the place on these lanes, which seemed to me to be sending people round in circles! On the descent from Berriewood we found out why they were there, as there is an overnight closure on the road for 3 days.

The climb up towards Cantlop was nice, as we had the wind behind us again, before we joined the busier road to Betton Abbots. There were 2 very (actually overly) patient drivers who waited behind us whilst climbing the 2 hills, but still didn’t overtake when it flattened out and was clear. They eventually went through after we motioned for them to overtake. Much rather that than impatient morons though 

We parted ways near my place and I had 14.84 miles on the clock, at a slow 11 mph avg speed. All the stops and chats didn’t help that!

Good fun to be out as a 3 again


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 May 2021)

Two rides yesterday.

*Morning:* It was a beautiful sunny morning but the forecast said rain by eleven..... or twelve...... or 2pm depending on which forecast I looked at. I'd already missed an opportunity to get out this week so determined to make the most of the morning, The knockabout bike was used and I decided to go to Oaks, Pulverbatch and Wilderley as this gives me several chances to cut the ride short if needed.

I started off heading up Lyth Hill and climbing to the top where the views were great in the sunshine and clear air. It was a bit tricky to judge layers though as it was nice and warm in the sunshine but chilly when exposed to the wind. Dropping down the other side my vague thoughts about going via Annscroft were soon changed when I came up behind some vehicles descending even slower than me. I took the left fork at Lyth Bank instead and went through Great Lyth on my way to Plealey.

The climb up to Oaks from this side was a gentle plod up the hill with a couple of vehicles I needed to pull in to one side for, but otherwise quiet until the top. Going through Wrentnall and taking the climb over the edge of Broom Hill it's not very often that I encounter other vehicles so the four that came along today made it feel like I'd hit the rush hour. After Pulverbatch I was only sharing the road with a couple of cyclists through Wilderley and it stayed quiet as far as Smethcott where I found another "rush" during the descent towards Leebotwood.

More cloud was bubbling up now but the showers I could spot seemed far enough away and moving slowly enough that I thought I'd risk going further to Dudgeley and cross the A49 there. I had a good gap to cross the main road then started back on the lanes through Hollyhurst. Nearing Longnor a few spots of rain started but it wasn't heavy enough to make me think of putting on the waterproofs just yet. I was soon through it but the clouds ahead were looking quite ominous. Leaving Ryton I was riding directly towards the darkest part of the storm so had a good view when it dropped a bolt of lightning.

By Condover there were spots of rain again and leaving the village I could see that there was a curtain of it between me and the main road. To my left however, Lyth Hill was bathed in sunshine so I turned that way instead. Dropping down the hill the roads were pretty wet but the storm that had caused it, still spitting out lightning, was headed away.

28.4 miles for this one at 11.9 mph average.






On the track across Lyth Hill.





View from the top.





Looking back towards Lyth Hill from the top of the Broom Hill climb.





Bluebells on the way to Smethcott.





Caer Caradoc looms at Dudgeley and I seem to have lost the sunshine.





Getting a little damp near Longnor as the showers roll in.





A glance back towards the Stretton Hills as I cross Lyth Hill the second time.





Dropping down Lyth Hill Road. I'm glad I didn't ride into that storm.

*Evening*: @gavgav has already written up this one above and the only thing he's missed out is the moped towing a cyclist that went past us by Betton Strange. Quite an appropriate place name to see such a sight.

14.6 miles at 11.2 mph average by the time I got back. Doug seemed to have got on better than on recent rides which is good. If only weather and other commitments will allow us to get him out a bit more often.


----------



## Old jon (20 May 2021)

A fair morning, with the promise of later rainfall, a promise I believed. It is always difficult to start a ride when it is raining, future rain, well, it ain’t wet yet, is it? Riding the Bob Jackson today, a bit of recent maintenance had to be checked out. As if I need an excuse.

Also riding solo today, which made it sensible to pedal around one of my usual rounds, cannot imagine where I caught sensible from. So, cross the river at Crown Point and start the road up to Oakwood. Pondering where to go in an attempt to avoid all the ongoing roadworks around here. And deciding to ride through them anyway. There is a long stretch of the things just before reaching Whin Moor Lane, on the A58. Riding along there, through the trees on the left there is machinery and the noise it makes. Hmm, carry on to Shadwell and turn left.

Slaid Hill and that end of Wike Ridge Lane. Yup, big grin time all the way to East Keswick and beyond, the A659 goes to Collingham and so do I. Cross the River Wharfe at Linton and ride into Wetherby. And back across the Wharfe, on my way to Collingham. Where the bottom of Jewitt Lane was wearing a road closed sign! I turned the corner, to take a look, and it was School Lane that was closed. OK, start the deep breathing now and climb Jewitt Lane. Turn right onto Compton Lane, the road is still rising for a while. Through East Rigton and meet the first horse riders of the morning.



Still a glorious road to ride along. The hedges are high on both sides, but with gaps and some peaceful views through them. Did not need a gap to see the first raincloud today, felt it as well so the promise was kept. Down the last end of Milner Lane into Thorner, and very soon turn right to ride up Carr Lane to the A58. More up and down and roadworks, followed by the whizzzz down Boot Hill, a lot quicker than going up it earlier.

Downhill to the town centre, and a detour to the shop where I bought the garthing last Monday. Problem sorted there, then an unusual final bit of the ride, crossing the Aire on Whitehall Road for a change. Home was just where I had left it thirty four miles ago, gave me a smile did that. And fifteen hundred feet of going up gave my legs some exercise. Wins all round then.

The new garthing has some debut scribbles,











A bit like the old device.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

On the way back from getting #2 C-19 Vaccination.


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2021)

Commute home into a howling headwind and torrential rain, 1st couple of miles against the traffic flow along the cyclepath so dodging spray from lorries etc who seem determined to soak you  
Only really started commuting all thos years ago to save money by only having 1 car so mrs ck and kids can have it so when i get home absolutly soaked and shivering smart arse comments from mrs ck were not welcome


----------



## Old jon (22 May 2021)

Yesterday was damp and dismal here, oddly, this made me more determined to ride today. As a nod to the weather, rain this morning means I am riding the Spa. If it is fine the fixed has a run out. Me and the fixed went out to play.

Nothing too exciting though. A shuffle around Holbeck pointed me towards the Armouries and the riverside path to Woodlesford, for a few miles to acclimatise my legs to pedalling all the time. Back to real roads and climb a couple of steps to reach Swillington. Through there, still sort of going up, until Garforth and the Hook Moor wind farm are in sight.

Around the northern side of Garforth and soon enough the wind farm is passed on the way to those gates. Aberford was quiet, maybe ‘cos it is Saturday, everyone has gone somewhere else to shop, sort of impossible there. The road to Barwick, Cattle Lane that is, goes up and down a bit. Fields each side, some have been harvested, others are green of various shades. And a bit more greenery on the way to Scholes.



Cross the former railway lines, it’s easy on the bridge, and turn left onto the A64. This time, turn right soon afterwards to head to Thorner. Leave there on Carr Lane and ride to the A58 for a left turn to Leeds. There is the descent of Boot Hill to enjoy, and past that to Oakwood was where the last bit of ride home was worked out. The flyover on Regent Street is closed at weekends for a while, I finally though of the way around this.

So, cross my outbound track on Black Bull Street, just south of the river, and home is close. And I am early too. A short (ish) ride, just thirty two miles of it with fourteen hundred feet of upwards, even though crossing the river turned the rain on it was still worth the smile.

I went thisaway!


----------



## gbb (22 May 2021)

A nice hour n a bit meandering round Peterboroughs many former brickpits from the old works on my doorstep, sweeping past the back of Hampton, onto Crown Lakes at Farcet, down London Road, into Stillwells reserve, near the massive LB2 pits and home. All these places, ,ay square miles are steeped in brick making, sculpted out of former clay works and brick factories, lots of lakes, tracks, most turned into reserves, wooded, secluded, lots of insects today, so lots of swallows, goldfinch, a cuckoo, my first this year, commonly heard around here due to the landscape no doubt, just lots of wildlife out there. Excellent ride, nice to be out.


----------



## Mike_P (22 May 2021)

Back to front day for weather compared to what was forecast so the intended morning ride before showers arrived was delayed by rain to early afternoon. West along Penny Pot Lane and Menwith Hill Road interrupted by a northerly ride across the A59 on the B6451. North down Day Lane in a new not as slow as before time.




NNE from Thornthwaite to Dacre to rejoin the B6451 for the decent to Dacre Banks and immediately thereafter the fourth character ABC of Sum*m*erbridge. The initial village nameboard was at a location where stopping was not a good idea given the 17% max lump immediately beyond.




The B6165 entry at the south eastern end of the village was more suitable.




Headed east on the B road; the rear mech had been making a ticking noise when the front was on the small chainring and then momentarily refused to drop onto smaller cassettes just before I reached Bur*n*t Yates.




Down through Bedlam with another not as slow descent




Wary of the rear mech playing up again I used the Nidderdale Greenway from Ripley; the River Nidd was raging.




There had been a couple of light showers and then in the last half mile a heavier shower for a moment or two. 24.1 miles, 1545ft climbed, avg 12.4mph.








Just to prove the weather forecast was completely wrong once home the non existent for the day sun then came out; the ebike came out for an evening shopping trip to Asda. On the return I turned west with the assist off and almost came to halt; the westerly now had some strength to it. The low sun was not as problematic as it was on Tuesday evening on the return from Sainsburys when there were three cases of complete blackouts. Wednesday was ostensibly a dry sunny day which it was apart from when I was out on the ebike for work related matters, complete with a light shower. Combined 20.83 miles 1566ft gained


----------



## C R (23 May 2021)

The weather forecast promised a bit of respite this morning, so a ride was on.

Out at around twenty past six, with a vague idea of getting to Bidford on Avon, so up via Hatfield, heading for Pershore. Somehow the legs weren't feeling great, and my average speed on the way to Pershore was well below my usual. 

Pershore high street is closed for resurfacing (about time too) so followed the diversion around Defford Rd, which wasn't much of an issue at this time of the day, and stopped for a cereal bar in the picnic area by the bridge. 

On the way to Evesham now, still wondering if I should cut the ride short, but I was getting better speeds now, so pressed on.

Another road closure in Evesham caused another small detour, but I was soon on the way to Offenham. I was roughly following the Avon along the back lanes, but after Offenham the lane turned away from the river with an unexpected rather steep ramp, though luckily not very long. 

Onto Warwickshire now




Through Cleeve Prior and then Bidford, and a stop by the bridge for a rest. 








Now I got a text from our builder who was asking if he could come today to do the work. This rather caught me out being eight in the morning on a Sunday, given that we were expecting him to have texted yesterday. Luckily Mrs C R was up, so we told him yes, and I got on my way. 

The quickest route back was through Broom, up Dunnington, and head for Flyford to the A422. I made this part of the route without stopping, in about an hour and a half, which considering I wasn't feeling all there I'm happy with. 

Just over 45 somewhat enjoyable miles spanning two counties and a minor panic. The weather held, though the wind was a bit stronger than expected at times, and the temperature is still stuck in early March. 

The map


----------



## chriswoody (23 May 2021)

The weather this spring has been truly awful and today was no exception. The temperatures were hovering about 15 degrees and frequent heavy downpours were the order of the day. Looking at the rain radar, I saw what appeared to be a break in the showers and I took my chance and headed out. Ever the optimist, I also popped some shorts on, for only the third time this year. Heading out through the wet roads to the North, the clouds were building ominously and the wind was gusting strong.






Heading into the forest, I'm dodging puddles and slipping around on the mud and then from nowhere the heavens open. It's like a downpour in the rainforest, I stop and put my rain jacket on. My bare legs are getting soaked, but hey, skin is waterproof! I'm trying to make for the shelter of a small wooden hut, but it looks forlorn, I'm soaked through and nowhere near it. Finally as the rain eases off, the shelter hoves into view and I'm completely covered in mud, happy days!





Heading on, the clouds start to part a little and the forest opens up.











Heading further North into the sands of Wildech and trouble starts brewing. The wet sand is getting every where and my transmission starts to grate and grind, each gear change getting more vague and the rear brakes are dragging. One piston seems to be really gritted up and the pad is dragging against the disc, I try to fix it but no joy. At least I'm starting to understand the meaning of resistance training!






After Wildech I head further North for a coupe if Kilometres, before swinging East on unfamiliar trails that will after several fun kilometres bring me out at Reberallah.






After riding through the village, I take a quick break under the sprawling oak, enjoying a flapjack as the sun makes a rare appearance.






Then it's on towards home, the last kilometres wind first through the forest and then out onto quiet roads again. The clouds are slowly breaking up, but it's still stormy and unsettled. Finally after just over 36 very muddy kilometres, I roll back into the garden, both myself and the bike need a good shower.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 May 2021)

Making the most of a weather window this morning I headed out on the knockabout bike with the intention of doing the reverse of my ride to Pulverbatch a few days ago.

It's quite cool and windy today but I didn't really feel how strong the wind was until climbing up to Lyth Hill. Being able to see that there were showers rolling across the landscape made me rethink the plan and it seemed that a straight repeat of the Wednesday morning ride would be best as I'd have a little bit of shelter from the wind on the climbs and it would be more convenient to cut things short if the weather deteriorated.

I carried on climbing to the summit of Lyth Hill where I was accosted by a couple of ladies who wanted to know if there was another Lyth Hill car park (probably arranged to meet friends and had come to the wrong one). I suggested that it wouldn't be a great idea to use the rough track for fear of damaging the underside of their car and after offering directions to drive round they decided that it would be just as easy to walk across.

Moving on again I dropped down to Lyth Bank, took the left fork to Great Lyth and then headed for Plealey, seeing a group of riders going in my direction a little way ahead. I gradually reeled them in before I turned off towards the climb up to Oaks. Unlike last time I didn't meet any traffic on the climb and the only issue was losing traction a bit when I stood on the pedals for the steepest part of the hill.

I had the road entirely to myself through Wrentnall, round Broom Hill and into Pulverbatch, followed in the tracks of a car down the hill then was alone again through Wilderley, Smethcott, Walkmills and down to Leebotwood. Even for these quiet lanes this must be some kind of record.

I'd run into a bit of light rain going through Walkmills so decided not to push my luck and to cut out the bit through Dudgeley. Instead I dropped into Leebotwood, along the A49 for a bit (quiet in my direction and a tractor followed by a stream of vehicles coming the other way) then turned off and took the old Roman road to Longnor.

The wind had got stronger through the trip and I would now have it at my back pretty much for the rest of the ride. I was cruising along at the sort of pace I'd usually associate with my Galaxy and enjoying it thoroughly. A few cyclists headed the other way didn't appear to be appreciating the headwind very much. I got on well to Ryton (apart from slowing for a horse and rider) and even better through Condover and up to the main road. Great fun to finish off with.

Just over 24 miles at 12.3 mph average.





The view to Eastridge Woods from the Broom Hill climb is a little less inviting than last time I was here.





Still going round Broom Hill and the second climb looms ahead. Short but sharp.





Near the church at Leebotwood.





Looking back towards the rain shrouded Stretton hills from Ryton. Cutting out the Dudgeley section was the right choice today.


----------



## Donger (23 May 2021)

One of our "Super Sunday" club rides today, when we venture a little further afield once a month. The weather forecast looked like it would scupper this one, and it reduced our numbers to four, but we got through it anyway. The plan was to bomb it down to the seaside at Severn Beach as fast as we could against the headwind, stop at Shirley's Cafe and then head back with a stiffening tailwind, aiming to get home by 3.30, just beating the worst of the rain. We got to Severn Beach in good time, taking some lanes I'd never ridden before, but had to shelter at the cafe from a torrential downpour.




Although the rain died down, it never totally disappeared, making for a cold, wet last 35 miles. The planned route also went a little awry, as less than half a mile along the sea wall we found a barrier blocking our path, and maintenance work half completed. At least we got to see the Severn estuary and both Severn bridges before turning around and finding an alternative route. As you can see, the tide was out.




I started to wilt a little on the way back, and felt I was holding the others back. At my insistence, we parted ways somewhere between Berkeley and Slimbridge, as I headed for the A38 and a straight ride home with a following wind and the chance to stop to stretch my back whenever I needed to. Arrived home soaking wet but happy at exactly 3.30 (which was when I told my wife I'd be back) with 71.9 miles on the trip computer. Apparently the others got back 15 minutes before me, so I'm glad I let them go. Another great ride, despite the weather.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (23 May 2021)

It wasn’t raining this morning for a change but it was cold, dull and windy. I don’t mind cold and rain but it’s getting a bit much now when it’s supposed to be warm. I set off to Whixall as far as Hollinswood crossroads then up to Fenns Bank and Fenns Wood before turning at Blackloe to Alkington. After a short distance into the wind turned off again to Tilstock and back down the next lane to Whixall, Coton, Cotonwood along the Whitchurch road to the turning for Prees.Headed back to Edstaston having a few floods to get through, turned towards the church just in time to get past before the church traffic started to leave. Carried on down to Ryebank and the rain started, resisted taking the turning past the Moatshed to home carrying on to Horton, Loppington where there was no rain and dry roads, Lyneal through the woods to Pikesend, Colemere past the sailing club side of Colemere back to Lyneal, Northwood and home. Having had a wet week commuting and dog walking it was good to get home dry for a change. 35.7 miles and even managed to cut the grass before the rain started properly.


----------



## Old jon (24 May 2021)

Bright sunlight outdoors, ridiculously early though. Cannot let the weather go to waste, start moving now, breakfast is a good idea . . .

And take the Spa for a ride. Some time ago, I had planned (plotted? drawn? magicked?) a route to pass Almscliff Crag, today seemed like the day to try it out. Credit for most of the route goes to a club member who led some of us around the important middle of it. But anyway, off I went, main road blocked, by the police, in the direction I wanted to go. There is always a way around, and a whole day to find it. Didn’t take that long.

The clock at Oakwood, big park gates then turn right. This crosses the Ring Road and gives me the hill to climb to Slaid Hill. On to Wike and turn left onto Forge Lane, this takes me to the Harrogate Road and a right turn leads to Harewood. Turn left in the village, pass the Muddy Boots cafe and ride the bridleway down the hill to the A659. Passing a number of deer, two stags and a pair of Red Kite. Not forgetting the hen pheasant strutting calmly across the road in front of me, and I am fairly sure I saw a pied wagtail as well. Busy this morning.

Leave all that, ride to the A61 and turn left. Across the River Wharfe, a bit up the road is the left turn to Dunkeswick. And the road starts climbing, not steep, barely noticeable really, with the odd very noticeable stretch. It levels off a bit on the way out of Weeton.



Then climbs through Huby and then more before it reaches the crags. Which is about as high as the road goes. Stainburn is the next village along the way, a couple of farms and a twist or two in the road, which goes to Leathley next, and a road wide enough to have a white line down the middle. A bit of a relief, some of the lanes earlier had hefty amounts of gravel to be wary of. Follows the River Washburn for a while, this road, its the B6161, dunno if there is a name as well. Then the right turn for Pool, back across the Wharfe on the way there. On to Arthington and Creskeld Lane again.

From Bramhope I rode down the eastern side of Golden Acre Park, and through Adel on the way to Headingley. A right turn to Kirkstall, seems a long time since I pedalled this way, and down the towpath to the end of the canal. And then to home. Big smile, after thirty six miles the sun is still shining and there was 2234 feet of going up in that lot. Good ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2021)

*Bike selected; *CGR (bridleways/farm-tracks & sandy soil)
*Weather;* over-cast, cool, & light rain
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph *used for locations

Nothing much, just a potter about, whilst waiting for some call density to abate, to my car insurer

Out along NewLands Lane, squeezing through the (whatever the name is) bike-catcher
I can normally ride through them, by 'dropping' my shoulders, but that one is at an angle due to the hedgerow
This type... https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2667767




The 'T-P T' sign is by this junction, just before the bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6788334






The new bridge spans the Castleford - Normanton - Wakefield KirkGate line





The older bridge is now blocked/'back-filled'
It was the Goosehill Junction chord that rejoined at Oakenshaw Junction 
(part of a scheme to run through to Derby)

The bridge is 'skewed', as it carried a colliery line over the main-line; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.69024&lon=-1.43762&layers=168&b=1
As can also be seen here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3520315


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2021)

Yesterday's ride + train ride fron Freiburg to the family in Stuttgart:






Xtracycle taking it easy, carrying this picture to its final home in our apartment.

On the final section from the tram stop to our village.






This shows the advantage of a longtail bike: not only is it big enough to carry a fairly large canvas, I can carry two normal bike bags on the other side.

Pushing it along platforms with all the weight on one side was a bit weird. Strangely, there's no imbalance while riding.

Last summit, first houses of the village in view in the distance. I probably should stop complaining about how "urbanised" this region is...


----------



## Old jon (25 May 2021)

A ride in company today, and it started well. Outdoors was breezy and sunny, someone had said rain was due later so a short ride was in prospect. Short for some, I live eight miles from the meeting point. This is only an observation of course, if I ride in that direction that is how far it takes me to leave Leeds anyway, company or not.

But, it is time to pedal. Mostly downhill at first in the direction of Shadwell. A bit of a bump then down more, then cross the A58 to Carr Lane. A couple of hundred yards through Thorner, then leave by riding up Church Hill. And on to Bramham. There is that ridiculously steep left hand turn from there, on the way to Toulston, but we must have had a tailwind. The other climb on the way to the A659 was hardly noticed . . .

The cafe at the Thorp Arch trading estate is next, to fill fuel tanks and have a natter, after which we went to Boston Spa, via Thorp Arch, the village. Boston was doing a fair imitation of busy, so we left and went to Clifford. Which was not busy, we rode through anyway and found our way back to Bramham. Took the right fork onto Thorner Lane, a bit more uphill, and when Holme Farm Lane was reached, turned left. Milner Lane goes into Thorner, we did not. A different right fork and Scarcroft is next.

Two turned right, four turned left, up the hill to Ling Lane. A different way back to Slaid Hill where we went our almost separate ways. My way home is downhill, for which I am truly grateful. The legs were feeling the ride, forty one miles and a very surprising two thousand feet uphill. No wonder I had a grin!

A route and bumps collection,


----------



## gavgav (25 May 2021)

I managed to actually finish at my Tuesday early finish time, for a change and the weather was set fair, so I got out for a slightly longer early evening ride than my normal distance.

I set out with just a t-shirt on my top half, but soon pulled up in the nearby estate to don a jacket, as it was still cool in that wind. Had to wait for a learner driver to make a pigs ear of pulling away from a nearby roundabout, as she stalled 3 times, but we’ve all been there once and hoots from impatient morons behind her in the queue really didn’t help.

It was then onto the roads to Betton Abbots, Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Frodesley and Longnor, which were fairly quiet for this time of day and made for pleasant riding.

I then turned along the lane towards Ryton and was a bit worried it might be flooded again, with the recent incessant rains, but despite some big puddles it was ok. I crossed the A49 easier than expected during rush hour and called in at Dad’s for a 45 minute chat.

It was then back out and into the wind as far as Annscroft, which made it harder going, but then turned out of it again, along the main road. Not content with just the 1 set of traffic lights, in Annscroft, there are now 2 more sets to contend with as you enter and leave Hook a Gate, which annoyingly are both on nice downhill sections as well.

Final section was through Meole Village and home with 20.9 miles on the clock, at 12.1mph avg speed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2021)

First ride of the day (another one is planned for later) and I took the knockabout bike out for its first ride on some new tyres. As mentioned elsewhere I needed to order some tyres for a friend and finding Vittoria Randonneur Tech tyres for only £8 apiece thought I'd give some a go too. I was going to wait until the current Marathons are worn out but changed my mind and put them on yesterday.

The route was the Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cross Houses one for convenience. There was loads of traffic on the A49 and I had to wait a while until a friendly lorry driver slowed to let me out.  The run to Condover was swift with a brisk tailwind but after the village it seemed to come at me from different directions so I wasn't as quick.

The run from Longnor to Acton Burnell was with a cross-headwind but progress seemed decent enough after a slow start away from the crossroads. A group of ramblers was in the road at Acton Burnell, which I don't have a problem with as they are entitled to be there, however they all went in different directions when they saw me so it was a bit of a slalom to get through the group.

I only encountered one car, a cyclist and a chap walking his dog on the way to Cound Moor and Harnage. Flag of the day at Cound was that of Ecuador.

I headed for the main A458 to Cross Houses which wasn't too busy today. It was into the wind though so a bit plodding up the gentle incline into the village. Near Kingstreet there was a VW without any number plates being given a thorough look over by a couple of police officers - been used for something nefarious then dumped perhaps?

The wind was unexpectedly against me along Lyons Lane into Condover, then I was riding into it properly after the village as I headed back up to the A49. The traffic was much lighter than on the way out and what there was seemed to be mostly going the other way (including a very flash looking Ferrari).

24 miles this time at 14.2 mph average. I think I'm going to like the tyres. They are quiet, give a good ride and feel sure-footed in the corners. It's too early to judge if they are actually faster rolling than the Marathons but I will mention that it's been a while since I averaged more than 14mph on this bike and that was in less windy conditions. Seems promising.





Drink stop in the usual spot near Longnor. New tyres on display...... as if you could actually tell any difference from the pic.





I love how lush the countryside looks atthis time of year. Hopefully later in the week it'll actually be as warm as the photo makes it look.





View to the Wrekin from the Acton Burnell to Cound Moor road.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 May 2021)

Second ride: My brother and I rode down to meet up with @gavgav and, after greetings, took a bit of a tour round cycle paths and quieter roads to Sundorne. We were travelling at the rush hour so a few roads were snarled up and we sailed past lots of queueing traffic. It did make it a little difficult crossing the road in a couple of places though. At one point the drivers door of a parked car was flung open in front of Gav but fortunately he was keeping enough distance for it to miss him (said driver was completely oblivious to what he had done. )

Getting onto the old canal path it was much nicer away from the traffic and gave more opportunity to chat as we headed out of town to Uffington then Upton Magna. The cafe at the Haughmond Inn has a new addition at the front which will give more seating space under cover.

Headed on again towards Berwick Wharf and Atcham we picked up a tailwind which made it an easier run. The road past the Attingham Estate was busyish but everyone seemed to be behaving okay today. We would have crossed the river on the old bridge but a pickup was behaving oddly and blocking the entrance to the Mytton and Mermaid (where the bridge is accessed from) and we weren't sure what they were about to do.

The road to Cross Houses was pretty quiet, which suited us fine and by this time the rush on the A458 had died down too. It would be nice not to have had the headwind back to Weeping Cross but that was the only niggle as we headed back and parted from Gav. Seeing a green light and a good gap in the traffic I accidentally left Doug behind at the lights coz he wasn't quite ready.

20.1 miles at 11.6 mph average. 





A pause by the cafe at The Haughmond.


----------



## gavgav (26 May 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Second ride: My brother and I rode down to meet up with @gavgav and, after greetings, took a bit of a tour round cycle paths and quieter roads to Sundorne. We were travelling at the rush hour so a few roads were snarled up and we sailed past lots of queueing traffic. It did make it a little difficult crossing the road in a couple of places though. At one point the drivers door of a parked car was flung open in front of Gav but fortunately he was keeping enough distance for it to miss him (said driver was completely oblivious to what he had done. )
> 
> Getting onto the old canal path it was much nicer away from the traffic and gave more opportunity to chat as we headed out of town to Uffington then Upton Magna. The cafe at the Haughmond Inn has a new addition at the front which will give more seating space under cover.
> 
> ...



An excellent write up from @Rickshaw Phil . Enjoyed the sunshine and actually removed my jacket to just be at t-shirt level, half way round the ride! I hope that’s the last ride that will require trousers and a jacket for a good while, with the forecast looking better. 16.18 miles at 11.2mph avg speed for me.


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2021)

I'm chasing Eddington numbers at the moment. I've been stuck on 113 for long enough. So was out of the door nice and early to hit the Kent lanes. 119 miles later, I was back home. Fairly knackered it has to be said. The headwind was a bind and the second half of the ride had a fair amount of climbing. It stayed dry, though rain threatened. I even saw some sun, though not much.
Another 3 long rides then I'll be at 114.


----------



## itboffin (26 May 2021)

Resumed the clubs Wednesday night training rides, 20 miles avg speed 20.2 mph 😊


----------



## ianbarton (27 May 2021)

After a few days away in Swansea exploring the Gower Peninsula on foot yesterday, the weather looked good. I set off on my Wem loop rather hoping that the library cafe would be open. It'sstil closed, so I bought some food at the Coop and set off for Prees Green. There is a short section along the A49 before turning off the rejoin the B5065. After a close shave with a Mercedes Estate overtaking me last time, I rode this section I decided to always record it using my GoPro. This time it was a large artic. that overtook me. Traffic was approaching in the opposite direction, so it somehow managed to squeeze between me and the double white lines. The whole video can be viewed at: A Close Shave I was relieved to arrive home still in one piece! I wasn't until I reviewed the video at home that I realized just how close the lorry was.






Snapshot from the video.


----------



## Old jon (27 May 2021)

Cool and bright, yet again. Be silly not to go out on a bike with a start to the day like this. And company too, with a route sorted out. I took the Spa, the route author is good at unmetalled lanes.

We were going south, or thereabouts. So I travelled northeast to the meeting point, and managed to do that one hundred yards wrong. Sometimes I despair of me, only half seriously. We set off, bits of Leeds I do not know well to start with, then Pontefract Lane, the new services at Skelton and along the towpath to Fishponds Lock. Up the hill to the top of Oulton, through Rothwell and Carlton and to the edge of Stanley via Ouzlewell Green.

Bottom Boat is next, I do not know of a place called Top Boat, and then a stretch of less well surfaced lane heading to Methley Junction. And away from there to the cafe at Methley Bridge. We needed to refuel. On the way to St Aidan’s RSPB reserve we rode through both Mickletowns, and the the road started rising again on the way to Swillington. But back downhill towards Bullerthorpe Lane, turning right at Blacksmith’s Cottage just before that. We did cross Bullerthorpe Lane, on the way to Temple Newsam house.

Halton and Killingbeck next, on the way to the Wyke Beck Way, which took us to the bottom of the hill up to the tradesman’s gates at Roundhay Park. For a change, I rode through he park with the others, maybe added a mile to my total distance and quite a few feet to the elevation gain of eighteen hundred odd feet reported by my garthing. Which also told me I had ridden forty three miles, by the time I reached home. Grin on face, and wasn’t the weather great?

Competent illustrations from a sometimes unfathomable piece of kit . . .


----------



## bluenotebob (27 May 2021)

At last – some decent cycling weather today. It looked as though it would stay (mostly) dry and it wouldn’t be too windy. I decided to try and get north of the Rance again and check out a couple of new roads, and to cycle a couple more in the opposite direction. Out through Gaël and Loscouët-sur-Meu and then onto the former Route Nationale heading west – a good road and quiet as it’s largely redundant with the N164 dual carriageway running parallel to it. I carried on heading west – past les Treizes Chênes and onto St Launeuc. I stopped for a bite to eat .. a sausage roll and some cherry tomatoes. I hadn’t even seen a sausage roll for 25 years until very recently I discovered that an Englishwoman makes and sells them at a local market. They are wonderful and make a great cycling snack.

On the bike again and I found the little link road back east to La Bruyère – it connects St Launeuc with Eréac and is much safer as it avoids the busy road full of lorries. East from Eréac to Lanrelas – over the Rance again - and then up the long hill to les Treizes Chênes (again), and down into Trémorel. On the back road into Illifaut then I decided to go all the way west to Ménéac .. perhaps a mistake as it was pretty busy in the centre but I love the descent from Ménéac past the wind turbines and down to la Corbinais. Home – as is so often the case – via Kerminy and St Brieuc-de-Mauron.

90.87km cycled today and another qualifying ride in this year’s Loony Challenge done.

A mural on a building in St Launeuc






The pretty chapelle de la Bruyère, nestling in the trees


----------



## pawl (27 May 2021)

ianrauk said:


> I'm chasing Eddington numbers at the moment. I've been stuck on 113 for long enough. So was out of the door nice and early to hit the Kent lanes. 119 miles later, I was back home. Fairly knackered it has to be said. The headwind was a bind and the second half of the ride had a fair amount of climbing. It stayed dry, though rain threatened. I even saw some sun, though not much.
> Another 3 long rides then I'll be at 114.
> View attachment 590766
> 
> ...






Add a bit of character to the Hovis picture Add a carrier basket to the bike


----------



## C R (27 May 2021)

Evening ride today while daughter 2 was in athletics. Beautiful evening, warm and hardly any wind. Lovely ride round Upton Snodsbury and Crowle. Not much to report, other than a driver who thought trying to overtake in a roundabout was a good idea.

The map


----------



## cheshirerob (27 May 2021)

First century ride. Always been on the bucket list since I started cycling last September. My friends and family are all non cyclists so just say “meh” and yawn. Haha.
Sorry no photos as I don't stop.


----------



## Ian H (27 May 2021)

A friend stayed on Tuesday night, breaking her journey back home to Cornwall. So yesterday morning I guided her through Exeter to the old A30. 65km by the time I returned. 
This morning I set off in cold mist to ride a DIY 200 I'd devised. So repeat yesterday's journey to the old A30 and continue to Liftondown, turn north on the A-road to Holsworthy, then head back eastwards through Hatherleigh, Bow, Crediton, and lanes back home. It was surprisingly hilly. I was pleased to finish in less than 11hrs.


----------



## footloose crow (27 May 2021)

*27 May Procrastination*

I ordered a pair of SPD winter boots last week. Ever the optimist eh? I keep getting wet, cold feet and its almost June.

They arrived this morning and I opened the box sitting outside the house in sunshine. They should be put away until winter as it is going to be sunny from now on...alternatively I may keep them out as they have made the weather change. Summer has arrived in Cornwall and it is attracting visitors like pasties attract seagulls. 

I wanted to ride today. And I didn't. I was till sore after returning to the gym yesterday. I thought the cycling I was doing and the half hearted faffing with weights and exercises at home would be enough. I was wrong. The instructor is a sadist. It was like doing a 5k run and thinking you are quite fit so lets do SAS selection next. Ouch. 

I set off anyway after staring at the garden for an hour. The clouds started to return but it is still warm enough for shorts. There are no excuses for not going out I thought, so why not try a 100km ride?

After 50km I had a list of reasons why it was a bad idea. Mainly around aching thighs and general lassitude. A reluctance to tackle hills. A rapid series of clicks until the lowest gear is engaged every time the road lifts slightly. Time to head for home. 





_40km done and I need a rest. Luckily there was a view which I could use an an excuse to stop.





Definitely a green lane





Went on for miles...a green tunnel of bluebells, wild garlic, oak and beech. _

There was no plan for the route I took and it showed. A random selection of lanes. At least they were quiet unlike the main roads or the roads to the coast. It will be mad over the Bank Holiday. Very pleased to get home only to find my wife has booked us onto Total Body Pump tomorrow with the same sadist. 'Lucky you got a recovery ride today' she says 'because tomorrows' session will be hard'. Always good to have things to look forward to.


----------



## gavgav (27 May 2021)

ianbarton said:


> After a few days away in Swansea exploring the Gower Peninsula on foot yesterday, the weather looked good. I set off on my Wem loop rather hoping that the library cafe would be open. It'sstil closed, so I bought some food at the Coop and set off for Prees Green. There is a short section along the A49 before turning off the rejoin the B5065. After a close shave with a Mercedes Estate overtaking me last time, I rode this section I decided to always record it using my GoPro. This time it was a large artic. that overtook me. Traffic was approaching in the opposite direction, so it somehow managed to squeeze between me and the double white lines. The whole video can be viewed at: A Close Shave I was relieved to arrive home still in one piece! I wasn't until I reviewed the video at home that I realized just how close the lorry was.
> 
> View attachment 590832
> 
> ...


Glad you’re ok after that dreadful piece of driving. I hope you’ve dropped a copy of the video through to T.W Skuse & Son?


----------



## Glow worm (27 May 2021)

Titchwell RSPB reserve in North Norfolk today’s destination on a pleasant 23 miler here earlier.





heading down the hill to the coast at Choseley barns. What’s that ahead - yes the sea, but more excitingly, blue skies, last seen in about 1983 or so it seems.





One of the Titchwell Hides. Too nice to go in today. And you have to interact with people which I’m always keen to avoid at all costs 




Made to the beach (walking at this point) - low tide, looking towards Brancaster.





Headed back through Burnham Thorpe, Lord Nelson’s birthplace, marked in a traditional Norfolk low key manor.














After a welcome brew and cake at Creake Abbey cafe I stopped at the abbey ruins itself, well worth a look around. 

A great day’s ride and just so good to finally see the sun again after so long.


----------



## ianbarton (28 May 2021)

gavgav said:


> Glad you’re ok after that dreadful piece of driving. I hope you’ve dropped a copy of the video through to T.W Skuse & Son?


Not yet, but I have uploaded it to West Mercia police.


----------



## gavgav (28 May 2021)

ianbarton said:


> Not yet, but I have uploaded it to West Mercia police.


Hope they take some action!


----------



## Shack (28 May 2021)

I have a little loop that I use to keep fit and test out different bikes and set ups, it's a rather pleasant 27miles and 1100' of Devon's finest undulations, out of Cullompton on the old Exeter road, swing past Killerton NT estate, over to Rewe, along the Exe Valley by Bickliegh, over to Tiverton, and home via Halberton and Willand.
A little overcast but still pleasantly warm and thankfully dry after 3 weeks of largely cool and very wet weather.
Bike of choice today, my recently acquired Cannondale CAADX with a 30mm front and 35mm rear on, I've not done this loop in this bike, so I was interested to see how she measures up, as I've swapped my third bike a few times already this year and still not found the 'keeper' I've also been trying out a Brooks C15, which wasn't the best after an hour, thankfully it has a new home next Thursday (my regular perch a B17 took an age to break in, but thankfully it has now and a joy to use)
I normally stop at Bickliegh Bridge/ Fisherman's Cot (one of the many bridges that claims to be the inspiration for 'Bridge over troubled Waters' and it's around half way around and a lovely spot for a slurp and a snack, I had to stop halfway down to the bridge for some emergency tree work, and then took advantage of a bridge strike being repaired (a reasonably regular occurrence) this time it's been closed for a couple of weeks, and due to reopen on Monday (I chatted with a workman and told him not to rush as it was nice and quiet) it's still open for cyclists and pedestrians.
The rest of the ride was pretty unremarkable, but nice enough (it's all lovely down here so a little spoilt) and tried to keep up my usual lick so I can compare bikes at the same rider effort (most of my riding is a relaxed party pace, this is my only speedy time)
I've a slight wobble from my BB which I new about, and will probably move this bike on as well, a nice bike but not a long term one for me.




Half way up the Exe Valley




Bickliegh Bridge


----------



## 13 rider (28 May 2021)

cheshirerob said:


> First century ride. Always been on the bucket list since I started cycling last September. My friends and family are all non cyclists so just say “meh” and yawn. Haha.
> Sorry no photos as I don't stop.
> 
> View attachment 590897


Well done great effort


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2021)

cheshirerob said:


> First century ride. Always been on the bucket list since I started cycling last September. My friends and family are all non cyclists so just say “meh” and yawn. Haha.
> Sorry no photos as I don't stop.
> 
> View attachment 590897



Congratulations, A very respectable average speed too; well done.


----------



## cwskas (28 May 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View to the Wrekin from the Acton Burnell to Cound Moor road.


Excellent photo! Looks like a great ride!

Willie


----------



## cwskas (28 May 2021)

I got this nice ride in last week, 100k, about 20% gravel, 1/2 with a riding buddy, 100% beautiful day! My watch died before the day was over, so Strava info is incomplete. My bike GPS provided the stats on Rouvy.

8h44m total time, 6h16m moving, 5687.7 feet of elevation gain. Click on images for higher resolution.






















The next day a Gravel Locos 150 mile ride was held and I went back to take some pictures of riders crossing this stretch. Here are three of them.










Willie


----------



## theloafer (28 May 2021)

have been wanting to try the e-bike on Rosedale chimney ever since it arrived ..so today i got karon to drop me off at Gt Ayton. headed out through Kildale then on towards Westerdale with a nice couple of 14% and 20% to warm me up before the big one. lol ...took a breather at Ralph`s Cross before i dropped down to Rosedale .and there it was ..no turning back now . last time i did this bank was about 25 years ago (young and fit) and it almost done me in,
but thanks to the nice bosch cx and the awesome Rohloff e-14 hub made it a little bit easier lol .at the top i headed along the old rosedale railway towards blakey ridge. crossed of the moor road and picked up the rosedale line all the way back to the turn off on the the Cleveland way which puts me back on the road i left that leads back to gt Ayton. then headed home via seamer -hilton and through Ingleby Barwick on there excellent cycle paths . once through Hartburn -longnewton to pick up the cycle path along the A66 to Darlington . which joins up with the cycle path beside the A167. at Coatham Mundeville turned of right for Brafferton so i could call in to have a coffee and cake in rosie`s cafe . then just ambled my way home to get the mileage to 70 .really great day the old legs still feel it though these e-bike still have to be pedalled.. ha ha 








Ralphs cross


----------



## galaxy (29 May 2021)

Cycled round there lots back in the 80`s, thats 1 megre hill. Remeber watching the Milk Race go up there back in the day.


----------



## Old jon (29 May 2021)

This early is ridiculous! It has been some time since I left the house before six thirty, hope it is a lot longer before the next occasion. Still, the sun was shining, temperature almost in double figures so it seems a good idea to go for a ride.
On the fixed this morning, some sort of reasoning behind that I suppose. And the intention of riding an often used route, but clockwise for a change. Whichever direction I ride it there are a couple of road closures to navigate around. It may keep the brain awake, figuring out the ways around these.

So, cross the river and ride up to Oakwood. Done that rather a lot lately, but pedalling up Boot Hill is a bit of a rarity, so up I went. Autopilot almost turned right for me at Red Hall Lane, I remembered in time and rode straight on. Through the roadworks on the A58, happy that it is too early for much traffic, and a stretch further on for the right turn I wanted to take, Carr Lane into Thorner.



And another right turn points me and the bike up Sandhills, these normally decorate the final stages of my rides. A pleasant change to ride with something in the legs. The road levels, and reaches the A64. Not for long, turn off to ride through Scholes. Through there and the road almost naturally goes to Barwick in Elmet, it is downhill through the village all the way to the bridge over Cock Beck. Then up and down a bit to Aberford.


It is a bit difficult riding around here and missing the gates at Lotherton Hall. It is also too soon in the day for difficult, so I passed by the gates, on my way to Garforth. After crossing the railway the road descends to the George roundabout, the pub name has changed, and then climbs again into Swillington. Then downhill all the way into the Aire valley, cross river and canal and turn right.


Woodlesford Lock, and the Trans Pennine Trail, it is easy going from here. The towpath is well surfaced, OK there is a hiccup at Skelton Bridge, up a flight of steps, lift the bike over some armco. Then past Thwaites Mill to the Armouries. No distance at all to home from there, well, a small number of miles. Smile on mug to see the front door after 1380 feet going uphill and thirty two miles to string it all together. Could early become addictive? For a ride that good, yes.

How to ride around in circles?


----------



## Mrs M (29 May 2021)

Lovely sunny walk on the beach this morning but the har was in where we stay.
Took the mtb 
out for a local spin, ended up on the moss. Usually wear wellies walking there as often ended up ankle deep in mud.
Was quite atmospheric and a bit creepy with the mist 
Stopped to take a pic and a man appeared from nowhere, frightened the life out of me!
Thought it was a big foot 
He was taking pics and had just spotted some deer, (hopes he’s no pics of me) 
Was managing the mud fine then front tyre skidded and I ended up in the thorns 
Good workout and had some fun


----------



## Spiderweb (29 May 2021)

A beautiful day in the Yorkshire Dales today. Out to Masham for Brymore ice cream and a coffee. 32.6 miles with an average of 13.6 mph.


----------



## DCBassman (29 May 2021)

After this morning's shenanigans, eventually got out on the mixte, although no time for what I'd planned. Revised target reduced from metric half to double-figures miles.

Lovely and warm, except, as always, the Grenofen Tunnel. In there, it's always cold, which can be refreshing, and equally always wet, with the runoff above leaking through the tunnel roof. Presumably the bat colony (big metal bit in the roof, if you've been through there) is a little less damp...

*NCN27 news! *There's a bit just north of Gem Bridge where the track is on a deck above the hillside, not high up, just to get a sure level path. It's been slowly falling apart for some time, and they patched it up with sharp-edged metal plates. Really? Yes, really. Anyhow, today I find it has been completely redecked with full-width non-slip plates. Wow!

Onward to the bottom of the Leg O'Mutton ramp, and as far up as to guarantee the required double figure ride. Despite changing the wheels, the only tweak was to reset the brake blocks a bit. The bike, as always, just worked. I think I will strip the Scott and get another mixte fram and refit everything on that. So if anyone wants a 54cm Scott AFD Expert frame, complete with chainset, stem, seatpost and 105 1055 brake calipers, let me know. If you've a mixte around 51/52cm, swapsie?

Stats:





A pleasant ride, not many walkers, quite a few cyclists. One or two of the walkers seemed particularly brain-dead and reacted unpredictably to the bell. What I saw of the roads was sheerest hell. Coming back through town, both motorists and peds all the over the damn place, as it it were either a car-park or pedestrian precinct.
But a ride, and that's waht counts!

Edit: monthly total is a paltry 48 miles. One more ride, will try and break 80...


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2021)

Bright largely sunny Saturday so back to shorts at last and also back on the normal route northwards as the TTLs towards Killinghall have gone. Onto the A61 and immediately standing traffic to overtake – seemed to be largely attributable to the crossing of NCN67. Down Moor Lane to Bishop Monkton and onto the route of NCN688; an old railway overbridge gave a nice shady spot to pause momentarily. Into Littlethorpe I left the route of the NCN expecting to find nameboard for the fourth letter AZ of Rip*o*n but what is on Google Streetscene seemed not to exist. Over the canal footbridge and east on the B6265 to find a more grand sign close to the racecourse.





Into Ripon and a loop around the Cathedral; attempt to get some of bike in a shot of the Cathedral was photo bombed by signs




West out of the small city back on the route of NCN688 uphill through Studley Royal deer park in a new PR. More climbing away from the NCN with no chance of improving on my PR as that was set trying to, and failing ultimately to, draft behind the Italian womens road race squad whilst they were training during the 2019 UCIs. Upgrade across Sawley Moor I was puzzled by the Wahoo telling me to turn onto the A61 and at an opportune moment cancelled the route following and restarted it. Turned east on the B6265 and after the rides summit reached Ris*p*lith




The traffic calming transpired to be merely the signs although there was a pretty easily freaked horse being ridden along the road. Beyond the road descended steeply down to a narrow bridge; before climbing away slightly more gently and to a lower elevation. Minor undulations followed before the road realised it was meant to be heading downwards. Through another part of Ripon and over the River Ure on North Bridge and then used a cycletrack under the bypass alongside the river which brought me to Sha*r*ow; the church dates from 1825.




Scrubbed the planned onwards route towards the racecourse having already been in those parts and returned back over North Bridge and then back to the Cathedral; the Wahoo was now confused thinking it was back on the earlier part of the route but resolved by regaining the planned route direct back to Bishop Monkton, for an additional snack break on a bench by the stream. Decided as time was later than planned to also scrub the intended route via Knaresborough and took the reverse of the outward route albeit with standing traffic again on the A61 went through Ripley and along NCN67 to its crossing where I eventually rejoined the A61, with the traffic lights causing more standing traffic
43.09 miles 2395ft climbed 13.3mph avg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

Taking Beautiful God-daughter back after a day together.


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2021)

I had stupidly left getting a metric century ride in for the monthly challenge until the last weekend and my plan for completing it yesterday were blown out of the water due to personal circumstances so after a restless night I found myself awake at 0600 after much faffing and procrastination and I found a little bit of motivation and was out the door at 0800 a bit chilly but in shorts for a change . Up through Newtown Linford turned to climb up to Markfield ,Botcheston ,Barestone ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Upton and back to Desford were I encountered complete gridlock due to the main road being closed and the diversion being down a residential st with loads of parked cars add a large horse box result gridlock ( or it could have been @pawl badly parked car ) I took to the pavement to get by . Back to my home village ,halfway took a lot of will power to turn away from home and take on another 50km loop . Did a standard loop of mine out to Wymeswold and back . Home with 67 miles in the bag . The ride certainly helped clear my head and allowed a bit of thinking time for some big life choices coming my way . Nice to be out in summer gear


----------



## Archie_tect (30 May 2021)

National Cycle Day [and Northumberland Day] ride out with Mrs A_T on the tandem up to Capheaton Village Cafe in the cloudless sunshine. 32 miles and not a car for miles! 

Lots of people at the cafe but then with home made sandwiches [+ crisps] and cake + two teas for £10 why wouldn't you? 

Off out again on the tandem tomorrow but Matfen cafe this time [bacon rolls and coffee+walnut cake!]. We know how to live


----------



## geocycle (30 May 2021)

Summer arrived! 20 degrees so set off for Dent. 55 miles with 1300m of climbing. Had a lovely ride up Kingdale which comprises two farms and a gated road. The road climbs fairly steadily to 450 m then drops vertically into Dent dale. Ive been watching the giro and the commentator seems to consider any mountain decent with bends and gravel as ‘technical‘. I had those but also a random gate just after a 20 percent section and even more random sheep to negotiate! I also noted that the pros take on gels before a climb so I stopped at the cafe in Dent for a Wensleydale cheese sandwich. Then climbed up Gawthrop to Barbondale. Had the unnerving experience of the back wheel partially deflating until the sealant plugged the hole, added air on a couple of occasions on way home but it might need a plug to help it seal.

Here’s Kingdale, the descent into Dentdale and Dent. The cobble street confused cycle.travel which thought it wasn’t a proper road and was all for sending me on a detour.


----------



## Shack (30 May 2021)

A snoring wife saw early doors for me this morning, and great to get a few miles in before the heat of the day. I'd spotted an amusing sounding place on the map the other day, and only about A scenic (but hilly) 20 miles away, and this seemed a great opportunity.
Shortly after 7 I set off from Cullompton and took the long road over to Tiverton, then started to hit some not so gentle, but rolling hills, out through Rackenford and the looping back from Batworthy (stopping briefly at my amusing Fanny's Cross)
Heading south towards and through Withridge and back to Tiverton passing Nomansland (graffitied as somepoint to say snowmansland) I spotted a sign pointing to Bickleigh 4, so at 7 crosses headed up some rough single track lanes and a massive and often steep descent towards the River Exe (having come down that way I have no desire to cycle up it)
The Bridge still isn't open so the opportunity (different bike and direction) to take another photo proved too strong.
Then home pretty much the reverse of my Friday ride.
56 miles and about 3600' of climbing.
A good use of a Sunday morning


----------



## pawl (30 May 2021)

13 rider said:


> I had stupidly left getting a metric century ride in for the monthly challenge my plan for completing it yesterday were blown out of the water due to personal circumstances so after a restless night I found myself awake at 0600 after much faffing and procrastination and I found a little bit of motivation and was out the door at 0800 a bit chilly but in shorts for a change . Up through Newtown Linford turned to climb up to Markfield ,Botcheston ,Barestone ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Upton and back to Desford were I encountered complete gridlock due to the main road being closed and the diversion being down a residential st with loads of parked cars add a large horse box result gridlock ( or it could have been @pawl badly parked car ) I took to the pavement to get by . Back to my home village ,halfway took a lot of will power to turn away from home and take on another 50km loop . Did a standard loop of mine out to Wymeswold and back . Home with 67 miles in the bag . The ride certainly helped clear my head and allowed a bit of thinking time for some big life choices coming my way . Nice to be out in summer gear




I must have been there at more or less the same time as youI had to do exactly the same as you horse box coming in one direction a rather large lorry the opposite.Like you i to took to the pavement There always a lot of cars parked on that road and round by the church Get there at the wrong time and there are CoOp lorries delivering

Not my car honest guv wrong part of the village
Road was still closed this morning Problem was a spillage of asphalt Fire service had to place dams to prevent it entering the drainage system


----------



## chriswoody (30 May 2021)

We not only had sun today, but it was warm, bloomin warm. I actually rode in shorts and t-shirt for the first time this year. I headed out North and over the glider school runway. They were preparing the gliders and the cables for the launch were laid out. I'm always amazed at how small they are, not much thicker than the gear cable on my bike. From here it was North into the woods and the shade was welcome for once.






The first trails are rough and narrow twisting through the trees, all around the scenery is changing from Silver Birch to regimented rows of spruce.






Soon I'm leaving behind the rough trails and I'm out onto the gravel fire roads. My speed increases and I'm soon seeing speeds of 30 odd kilometres on the computer. I'm getting insects up my nose and all over, the warm air is wafting over me and I couldn't be happier, finally some good weather to warm my soul. I continue North and the sands of Wildech defeat me, they have dried out to a fine powder and my tires finally founder. A short section of hike a bike ensues to firmer ground and I'm on my way again. The trail has now turned to gravel again as it rises and falls between the trees and brings me out to Angelsbeck Teich.






Despite the photo its actually teeming with people and in complete contrast to the forest trails before and after it. I feel grateful that for what ever reason folk never seem to drift much from the honey spots and I largely have my forest rides to myself.

A few more kilometres on perfect gravel there is a small lake and I take a break here for a flapjack. The pond is teeming with life, thousands of tadpoles are swimming along under numerous red dragon flies, many of which are mating. The noise of numerous other insects and birds fills the air and I relax for a while soaking it all in.






The gravel roads here are sublime, really wide and open, rising and falling between the trees without a soul to be seen.






Before long I'm back into Reberralah from a direction I don't normally come and turning off towards home. Several kilometres of gravel later and I'm back onto tarmac for the last part down to home. I roll into the garden warm, dusty and covered in insects, it's been such a joy to have a warm ride after the coldest spring I can remember. Overall it's been just shy of 44km today and for a change I don't need to hose the bike down.


----------



## iancity (30 May 2021)

27 miles in glorious sunshine. Very slow (as always), need to up my cycling game but nevertheless really enjoyed the outing


----------



## AndreaJ (30 May 2021)

At last it’s actually warm and sunny could even be called hot and sunny. It was already warm when I set off for the first time this year, started off to Loppington with a loop to Brown Heath and English Frankton heading back into Loppington to turn by the pub to Nonely and onto Myddle. Down Lower Road , which was nice and cool in the shade from the woods , to Merrington , Old Woods , Eyton, over the little railway crossing to Baschurch. Took the turning to Weston Lullingfields hoping that the road was closed last time to fix the potholes which unfortunately it wasn’t, carried on to Bagley where I turned to Lee and into Ellesmere which was very busy for a Sunday. Turned up Swan Hill to Coptiviney past a decorated traffic cone in a pothole!,Welshampton, turned off by the church to Lyneal, Northwood and home. It was very warm by the time I got home although I did see a few other cyclists out looking slightly overdressed for the weather! 37.48 miles with no floods or mud.


----------



## Mike_P (30 May 2021)

Midday Sunday and after lengthy wait to turn right onto the A59 and then queuing traffic to overtake the bridleway section of Bilton Lane was a different world.




Back on the A59 downhill to Knaresborough the sight of red brake lights ahead just turned out to be a queue from the pedestrian crossing beyond High Bridge, but having taken my High Street/Waterside avoidance route TTLs had reappeared at the crossroads with the A59. Through Kirk Deighton and then east to head north on the A168 to the 4th letter AZ of Wal*s*hford; the white rendered house is on an old alignment of the A1 that remains as a pair of dead ends serving the village.




East pass Hunsingore to Cat*t*al








South-east to reach Askham Richard where a bench was acquired for a short while. Further on and a cyclepath alongside the A64




and then along NCN65 to reach Nab*u*rn




After a loop of the village retraced my route, the Wahoo started squealing and I stopped by Saturn which made a convenient table to swop the sportscams sd cards




Believing I should have left the NCN backtracked and did, turning left and found myself back at the Naburn sign. Take two and this time the Wahoo ignored and the NCN left after crossing the River Ouse.




The Ship Inn at Acaster Malbis had a long queue of intending patrons outside. Into Copmanthorpe the Wahoo did mitigate itself by alerting me to two wrong turnings.
Headed to Wighill, gaining a number of PRs, for a snack break on a shady bench by the church. More PRs to Wetherby; pass All Terrian Cycles I was slightly bemused by double yellow line with a third white lines on their outside. Via Kirk and North Deightons to Spofforth and another shady bench.
Opted to go via Follifoot to Rudding Lane where the TLs on bridge stayed green to help progress on the climb beyond.
58.35 miles 2090ft climbed 13.6mph avg


----------



## Cathryn (30 May 2021)

(Sorry! No idea why you have my head right at the start!)

What an incredible day! Sunshine and blue skies, I feel a million pounds lighter and happier! 
Today we met friends from our lives in California, Brits who have recently moved back. We met just outside Newbury. My husband and son has football in the morning so they drove directly from footie and I cycled the 38 miles. It was utter heaven! 
I’d done the 25 miles to Hungerford before but in this weather it was a treat! Blue skies, lush green leaves, I was so happy! Stopped in Hungerford for cake and coffee and then rode new roads to our meeting spot! I just love the cow parsley lining the lanes! Felt strong and fit all the ride, just so grateful to be a cyclist on a day like this!
















The


----------



## Alba Zeus (31 May 2021)

Shorts & t-shirt weather and a nice 50 miles round the Clyde valley area. Think I need to move to a country that has at least some sunshine most days of the year.


----------



## C R (31 May 2021)

There was promise of sun and warmth in the forecast for yesterday, so decided to go for a bit of a longer route, aiming to take in three counties.

I woke up before five, and I couldn't go back to sleep, so decided to get a move on, as the sun was already out.

Had breakfast, got ready, and out of door at six. As the forecast was for sun I decided on shorts and short sleeves. This seemed a bit optimistic setting off, but out of the shade it wasn't too bad.

Route plan was to go over the Malverns into Herefordshire, then loop south into Gloucestershire to then turn back north for home. So first head to Malvern via Powick and Jennet Tree Ln, then Madresfield and up towards Church St, that last bit doesn't get any easier. Stopped for a breather by the Post Office, and then on towards the Wyche. This bit did feel easier than last time, and I wasn't too badly out of breath when I got to the top. The view towards Worcester was somewhat misty under the bright sunshine.




Now, through the first county boundary of the morning into Herefordshire




From here followed Jubilee Dr to British Camp, and then the quick descent down the A449 to Ledbury. This is a good place to let the bike speed up, as the surface is reasonable, and lines of sight are good, but I was a bit cautious still, and my top speed was only 35mph.

The traffic lights at the entrance in Ledbury took an age to change. After the traffic lights it was a left for the A417 towards Gloucester, rounding the southern end of the Malverns. Shortly the next county boundary came, now going into Gloucestershire




and a different view of the Malverns 




They don't look as impressive from this side, surrounded by other Hills. 

I continued on the A417 until reaching Staunton. According to the road signs this is a Chartist settlement 




I remember studying the Chartists in high school in the context of the labour movements in Europe during the middle of the nineteenth century, so will have to look this up.

By now the road has fully rounded the Malverns and they are now to the north west




Time for me to start heading back, with a left turn at Staunton, through Corse Lawn and back into Worcestershire 




The route takes me to Long Green, then Longdon and into Upton. Worcestershire County Council have been busy with the gravel and tar along this road, and most of the nine miles to Upton are bone shaking, energy sapping sodding barstard surface dressed. I think it must be a plot from the county council to deter cyclists from using these lanes. To make my work harder, a bit of a headwind was picking up, and clouds were covering the sun, so the temperature was dropping.

From Upton the head wind was a bit of a pain going through Earls Croome and Kinnersley, but I just enjoyed the ride, keeping my legs turning until I made it home. 

Great ride, if slightly longer than I am comfortable with at the moment, but nice to explore new places. 

The map


----------



## Old jon (31 May 2021)

It did feel a bit cold this morning. But based on the principle that today’s weather is likely to be similar to yesterday’s, I reckoned it would warm up later. So I went for a bike ride. On the Bob Jackson.

Leeds and Liverpool towpath to Viaduct Road, after wandering around a bit of Holbeck. Up out of the valley to Headingley and more up to cross the Ring Road. And take the left branch onto Otley Old Road to pedal up to the water tower at Cookridge. All this climbing seemed to be a bit easy, then the penny dropped. Tailwind, thank you.

Carry on to the first left turn in Bramhope, just past the sighting tower. This, and another left turn, goes to the Bradford Harrogate road, straight across that. A zag and a zig points me at the road across the top of the Chevin, passing the Royalty pub on the way to Guiseley. A right turn here, sort of Menston direction, and another right on a terrible junction is the Otley road. After a navigation error, posh way of saying missed my turning, I reached the park by the riverside for a munch stop. This was needed, the climb up to Farnley is next. And after a road goes up, it has to descend.



After crossing the River Washburn, Pool is next. Then the road out to Arthington for that uphill bit called Creskeld Lane, to Bramhope’s busier side. Kings Road and Golden Acre Park lead to Adel and the downhill starts. Headingley to Kirkstall, and the decision to ride on the roads into Leeds’ centre. There were a lot of other folk going the same way. Anyway, a bit of a wander, Victoria Bridge over the Aire and the meander to home. Thirty six miles, big grin, and over 2300 feet of that up stuff. I liked that.

Road knots, and underwater riding on the elevation trace . . .


----------



## Spiderweb (31 May 2021)

Another pootle about in The Yorkshire Dales. Met up with friends Martin and Gaynor at 10.45 for a gentle ride after yesterday’s epic walk.
29.24 miles with an average of 12.8 mph.


----------



## Mburton1993 (31 May 2021)

In retrospect, sun cream would've been smart.

Also, very hilly. 






And then that later on...





Luckily the sun had sodded off by then.


----------



## DCBassman (31 May 2021)

Mburton1993 said:


> In retrospect, sun cream would've been smart.


Seconded.
A long one for me, but it wasn't going to be any better than today. Started off by swapping the Charge Spoon onto the Revell mixte, then away!
Lots of walkers, absolutely loads of cyclists, although enough empty bits to enable a reasonable average, for me, that is.
Several times over the course of the ride, I smelt that P Fairy essense, Eau D'escaping Air. Wasn't mine, though. Of course, this means I'll go outside tomorrow and find two flats...
Strangely, the bike felt as if it had soft tyres at times, but several checks revealed nada.

A good deal breezier than the forecast led me to believe, but meant I had some assistance on the return, when it was sorely needed.
Stats:





At least it brings the monthly total to something slightly better than dire!
When I got to the end of the path at Plymstock, in a fairly new housing estate, I noticed with interest that more cycle route had been added, starting out along Billacombe Road:




The dotted green line is the path from Laira Bridge, the solid green line is the footpath to the shops. The red line shows the very nice and quite wide new path. At about the red arrowhead, there's a new turn-off not shown on Google Maps, and the path appears to stop here for the moment.

A long one for me, and am now about to go to bed and try and relax and read for a bit, but suspect I will be asleep fairly quickly!


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 May 2021)

Two rides today. Ride #1 was with Beautiful Wife who needed to go to an office to deal with some voluntary work related admin, and a quick scouting trip to find some destinations for Beautiful Daughter's mini bike tour this afternoon.






After dropping off Beautiful Wife, I set out for a 30 minute round trip to the next town.






New mural on the frankly rather ugly school in Nellingen.








Parksiedlung church while waiting for Beautiful Wife.


----------



## lazybloke (31 May 2021)

Haven't really done any more than a bit of non-challenging urban commuting on the bike this year, so set off this morning to explore some Surrey Hills, primarily the Greensand Ridge; Coldharbour Lane, a quick stop in Ralph Vaughn Williams's garden, and a bit of Whitedown.
Totally exhausted by a mere 21 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 May 2021)

Ride #2. This was a surprise for Beautiful Daughter who wanted to go on a tour of local playgrounds. I picked her up with the Xtracycle longtail bike, which meant I could tow her bike and carry her through our hilly and rather busy village, then drop her off at the top of the hill.





However, she insisted on riding the whole route by herself...





Bikes in the shade behind a frankly bizzaire climbing frame.






We also had a picnic, which is another vital element for a perfect bike tour.






The first playground wasn't very exciting so we went in search of something a bit more adventurous. Buildings to the right are former US air base.

Fortunately I knew of a recently refurbished playground, which had a "huuuge slide". Which claimed Beautiful Daughters full and undivided attention for at least an hour. I had to go with her for the first three rides, then she went on her own and after another five she forgot I was there...






I only got her to leave when Beautiful Wife sent a text promising ice cream.

13.1 km and 60m climbing, not including running up that hill for the slide. Not bad on a single speed with 12" wheels...


----------



## AndreaJ (31 May 2021)

Another hot, sunny day but a change to my planned route after reading reports on the local Facebook page about a male cyclist riding round Whixall wearing just a sun hat!!!!!This is on my list of things to be avoided when possible along with school run traffic and church going traffic.
I set off in the opposite direction to Loppington turning by the duck pond to Lyneal, PikesEnd , Colemere, around Colemere back into Lyneal, Welshampton, Breadon Heath and Bettisfield. Back to Northwood passing the first lane home to go down Ossage Lane, Poolhead, Foxholes across the crossroads and back home. Quite a few cyclists and walkers out in the sun , all fully clothed. 23.4 miles.




The Highland cattle were a bit warm and one had gone for a quick paddle in the pond.


----------



## Mike_P (31 May 2021)

Monday afternoon and it had warmed up after a pretty cool start to the day; an ebiked shopping trip to Asda with mitts rather than gloves was not the best idea earlier in the morning. The Defy back to Ripley initially; it was slightly better, slightly worse traffic wise compared to Saturday - either way a new PR on the village bypass. Around the Nidd Brearton route and onto Scotton, the “Bansky” still on the pub wall; the pub undergoing some renovation as a 1973 Triumph TR6 passed.




East to Farnham and the climb away only to turn north and descend swinging back towards east to reach the 4th letter AZ of Sta*v*eley with its church dating from 1864.




A bench break before continuing onto Minskip, the wrong way on the old southbound A1, now A168, and west to Roecliffe pausing under a shady tree while a group of visitors studied the village library, once a phonebox. Onto Bishop Monkton for another break on a streamside bench. Up Moor Road once again but this time carried on west through Markington and up the climbs beyond and into Bishop Thornton on the route of NCN67 for another bench break. Southwards and the brakes on full to stop halfway down the decent to Sha*w *Mills.








I left the NCN for the shorter route to Ripley; avoiding climbing all the way to the top of Clint Bank for the climb of Law Lane instead and thereafter the descent of the lower two thirds of Bedlam Bank.
A Classic Vehicle Show was underway in one of the fields on the approach to Ripley, presumably where that TR6 may have been heading.
A slow ride along a busy NCN67 to the A61 crossing and then back through Killinghall; beyond a dead badger that had been at the edge of the carriageway on Saturday was still there and rather ripe
33.34 miles, 1473ft climbed, 13.7 mph avg


----------



## Mburton1993 (31 May 2021)

This evening's,

Not as far, not as hilly.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jun 2021)

Playing catch-up again, as I have quite a lot this year.

*Thursday: * The first day of the weather actually feeling as warm as it looked, and I decided to give the Galaxy the shakedown ride I've been putting off due to the poor weather through most of May. Having had intermittent gear shifting problems on this bike for some time I've replaced the outer chainring and the front derailleur needed resetting after all the previous tinkering.

I didn't have time for anything too long so set out to do the reverse of the theroute from the previous morning (Condover, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell). At the start of the ride it was just warm enough to be out in shorts and a t-shirt and warmed up as I went round. Not much in the way of wind so wasn't going to have to battle into it at any point.

The roads weren't too busy and the ride was mostly uneventful which is good. Even the flag at Cound was unchanged from the previous day. There were a handful of other cyclists out and about but not many.

En-route to Longnor there is a small bridge by Frodesley Lane Farm which is weak and the council's solution (temporary I hope) is to put a thick layer of tarmac like an oversized speed hump over it. Approaching this I could hear the vehicle approaching behind me accelerate and I seriously thought the guy was going to go for the overtake across this hump. Fortunately he thought better of it otherwise the result would likely have looked like one of the stunts from the Dukes of Hazzard.

The lane from Longnor to Ryton was unusually busy with traffic so I ended up having to pause a few times, then as a contrast the roads after that were a bit quieter than usual giving a nice clear run.

24 miles at 15.2 mph average. The gears shifted exactly as they should all ride so hopefully that is sorted now and I can enjoy this bike more.










Just a couple of snaps from this ride. This is the weather I've been waiting for all Spring.

*Sunday: * Another lovely sunny day and despite some aches (I was helping demolish an old patio on Saturday) a ride was called for. I decided to use the Raleigh for this one as that has also not had much use during May and this time headed out towards Melverley.

It was sunny and warm again with a brisk easterley wind which would be helping for the first half of the ride then I'd have to turn back into it later. I headed for Shelton and Montford Bridge to start with then took to the marked cycle route along the lanes to Montford, Shrawardine and Wilcott, enjoying the shunshine and the views.

At Wilcott I decided to head along the lanes that Gav took me on last time I came this way so rode through Kintonand up towards Knockin Heath. Apart from one van in a tearing hurry this was all some pretty relaxed riding and the lanes are dusty rather than muddy as they were last time. Heading into Kinnerley I took the Vicarage Lane turn again but from Argoed headed the more direct way to Melverley via Cross Lanes.

The bridge at Melverley had more cars parked up nearby than I'm used to seeing and this turned out to be people having come down for a bit of boating. At Crew Green I took a right and enjoyed the last bit of tailwind for the time being before climbing up towards Bulthy and dropping down to Wollaston then Halfway House. With Bank Holiday traffic being in full flow it took a little while to cross the Welshpool road on the way to Westbury. Most rides I'd head for Nox from here but didn't think that would be fun into the wind this time, so went to Asterley instead and had a tour of the lanes to Farley then Pontesbury. Another little detour round the side streets of Pontesbury gave a change of scene and avoided the main road for a bit, then I headed for Plealey, Exford's Green and Hunger Hill. I thought that if the A49 was really busy I'd head through Little Lyth but I managed to catch a gap in the traffic so decided to add a bit of mileage and go through Condover. This was unexpectedly busy but on the plus side, I picked up a tailwind for the last couple of miles or so and got along quite nicely, overtaking another rider on the way.

A fraction over 40 miles at 13.9 mph average. A great ride in some properly nice weather. It did surprise me that there weren't more cyclists out - I only saw about as many as I'd see on an ordinary weekday. Perhaps everyone was at the coast?





Plenty of holiday weekend traffic moving about as I cross the A5 at Montford Bridge. The scream of motorbikes has been the soundtrack of the weekend for those of us living near this road.





A pause at Montford.





Shrawardine Castle.





View to the Breidden from near Kinton.





One of the old ammunition bunkers near Kinnerley





Crossing the River Severn at Melverley.





Not much more than a mile from the previous photo I'm plodding up the steep climb into the hills.





The windmill near Asterley.


----------



## Shack (1 Jun 2021)

So I made it over the border to cornwall, a hot, sunny, busy, windy and rather hilly but ever so gorgeous Cornwall, the family were using the old Eden passes and I had a 'free pass' to stick the bike on the back and head out.
Exploring the Clay trails and Pentwyn valley trail meant I'd never be breaking any records but I had a good 3 hours , 20 odd Mike's and couple of thousand feet of lanes and a couple of harbours (Charlestown and Mevagissey)
As always the routes had some well signed sections and others where you needed the force to sense your way (or carry on a bit and then turn around)


----------



## theloafer (1 Jun 2021)

another nice sunny day.... up early and out as i had to be back before 4pm (walking group meet)... a few mates did the butter tubs yesterday so not been that way in ages thought lets give it a go, went via Piecebridge Aldbrough St john Richmond past the ranges where the army boys were blowing stuff up.
on to Redmire past Castle Bolton on to Askrigg then at the foot of the tubs had a banana and psyched myself for the climb.had no grief from tourist traffic on the way up ..though it was very light , but at the top when taking photo,s a few sports cars seemed to be using it as a race track  the ride down was brill.at the bottom as i had lots of battery left and plenty of time i decided to turn left and head up to Tan Hill... had coffee and toasted teacake at Thwaite. then headed of for the last climb of the day ,
it was much longer than i remembered lol longish but not steep (well once you get past the start) 25%.
the pub was very busy so just took a pic and was on my way, heading along the track to Bowes , the dropped in to Barnard castle out along the A67 as time was getting on. used my usual route back bolam up to Shildon then along the cycle path to home back by 3-35 and feeling a little weary  , just in time to shower and get read for a 6 mile walk ..been an excellent day sure beats working
Butter tubs and Tan Hill | Ride | Strava 89 miles 6352ft




castle bolton









top of the butter tubs




one of thr Tubs (where they stored the butter)




the nasty hairpin up to Tan Hill









short cut back to Bowes




now thats cutting it fine


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jun 2021)

theloafer said:


> Butter tubs and Tan Hill | Ride | Strava


Suggestion - change it to an ebike ride and run the script (once installed) as described Cheating? | Page 5 | CycleChat Cycling Forum


----------



## Donger (1 Jun 2021)

Some great photos, guys. Keep 'em coming. Truly inspiring stuff.

After a few longer rides lately, I've had a couple of pub rides. On Friday I did a really slow ride with my old work colleague Simon. Out along the west bank of the Severn to Maisemore, Ashleworth and Lower Lode, where we stopped at the Lower Lode PH for a couple of pints of cider and loads of putting the world to rights. On the way back we detoured to another couple of our regular riverside pub stops, but without imbibing. Finished on 33 miles in exactly the time it took me to ride 71 miles to Severn Beach and back recently!

The second pub ride was with @KingswayRider tonight. A much brisker ride, out to Frocester and Cam, then back via Frampton on Severn and stopping at the Anchor Inn in Epney for a pint. Lovely sunshine on the riverbank, and we bumped into another clubmate. Made it back home on 32 miles at exactly 9.00pm without the need for lights. Summer is finally here.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Jun 2021)

36 miles to the coast and back on my old Dawes... a windy ride to the Rendezvous Cafe at Whitley Bay for a (socially distanced) coffee while the sea fret burned off.


----------



## gbb (2 Jun 2021)

Fabulous weather yesterday early evening, 15 miles locally , hedges full of birdsong.


----------



## Old jon (2 Jun 2021)

Looking like a warm Wednesday outside, let’s go for a ride. I think I was talking to the Spa, mostly ‘cos there were no people around. Anyway, we went.

Down the river and canal side from the Armouries is a quiet start, back on the road after Woodlesford Lock things were not busy through Swillington. Down the hill and ride along the southern side of Garforth and up the cliff. This is the A63, again not much traffic, then I reached the turn for the B1222. Three cars zapped past and turned left, just where I was going. They left me plenty of room, no problems at all. But they were the first vehicles since Peckfield Bar, a couple of miles back. I had become accustomed to the peace.

Sherburn in Elmet, coo! full name and it’s not even Sunday, is next, turn left at the traffic lights. This takes me to the A162, next village is Barkston Ash. There may still be a pub on the outskirts called the Ash Tree, when I rode past there was builders fencing around the front of the place. Too early for it to be opening. Towton is a bit further north, soon reached and ridden through, then less than a mile from Tadcaster is the left turn for Stutton.



Why would a place so small have a railway station? Not now, but before Dr Beeching committed surgery on the network, Stutton had its very own railway station. I might just have to look online . . .

The road trends upwards leaving Stutton. It would be easy to blame having to cross the A64 on a bridge over the cutting that the big road is in. But I cannot remember what this minor road was like in the past. And it is not much of a climb anyway. Toulston is reached, almost on a ‘T’ junction, left turn to go to Bramham. And where then? I had not thought about it, but now have to.

To Thorner, on the road that has been little used by me recently. Down the hill past the site of Wothersome Village, up and along to Thorner. The hedges were high and green, not much to be seen on either side. Into the village down Church Hill and remember to turn right just by the Mexborough Arms, to ride up Carr Lane to the A58.

Which seemed to be a good place to turn for home, which might be eight or so miles away. So a left turn, soon followed by a rather quick descent of Boot Hill. Along to the clock at Oakwood, which I again forgot to have a good look at, and then down again to Crown Point and it’s bridge. Home from there, big grin for forty miles and 1800 feet of up. And a bit too much sun is tingling my forearms.

Garwings? Garsquiggles? hmmmm.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Jun 2021)

A Day off today so a gentle pootle in the sun. Out on the Tricross before lunch for my regular Naburn Loop. Stopped for a Photo on the Sustrans route over The Ouse and a later photo on the bridge in Tadcaster overlooking The Wharfe. So many large fish under the bridge, possibly Bream?
26.6 miles with an average of 15.2 mph.


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2021)

Not a ride today but Monday I passed two cyclists on a hybrids going fairly slowly just prio to a decent followed by a steepish up hill section Got a bit of a shock as they came flying past me .Caught them up on the. flat and realised I been E biked on the hill Road along side them for a short distance I said perhaps I should get one of those She said we are cheating No your not in my book you are still cyclists They had only just taken up cycling Good luck to them.The more the merrier


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Jun 2021)

60+miles Gawsworth hall and back, one of my fav local rides. I even managed to ride past the pie bakery in Goostrey without stopping for a few pies (one is never enough). Beautiful day out.


----------



## KingswayRider (2 Jun 2021)

Donger said:


> Some great photos, guys. Keep 'em coming. Truly inspiring stuff.
> 
> After a few longer rides lately, I've had a couple of pub rides. On Friday I did a really slow ride with my old work colleague Simon. Out along the west bank of the Severn to Maisemore, Ashleworth and Lower Lode, where we stopped at the Lower Lode PH for a couple of pints of cider and loads of putting the world to rights. On the way back we detoured to another couple of our regular riverside pub stops, but without imbibing. Finished on 33 miles in exactly the time it took me to ride 71 miles to Severn Beach and back recently!
> 
> The second pub ride was with @KingswayRider tonight. A much brisker ride, out to Frocester and Cam, then back via Frampton on Severn and stopping at the Anchor Inn in Epney for a pint. Lovely sunshine on the riverbank, and we bumped into another clubmate. Made it back home on 32 miles at exactly 9.00pm without the need for lights. Summer is finally here.


Brisk? My Garmin rated my workout as useful to base fitness.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2021)

Another lovely, very warm and sunny day for a Kent ride. Luckily I slapped on the factor 50 before I left this morning.
This rides called the 'ok, I got lost on roads I know' ride. You know when you go wrong but you continue going in the wrong direction knowing you should go back. Which I ended up doing.
Its all miles  anyway
June's imperial century done and dusted with 117 miles on the clock.
Bagging a few Eddingtons on the way.
Imperial Century 10 for the year.
297 over all.
Month 127 in a row.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jun 2021)

I have perhaps never been more tired than after today's ride, an epic (by my standards at least) through the Forest of Bowland and Yorkshire Dales with a mate. 

We set off near Clitheroe and almost immediately into the first climb, Waddington Fell. The descent towards Slaidburn is surely one of the best in the land, safe lines, not too steep and no brakes required on much of it, allowing 56 mph to be reached. 

Then to the climb to the Cross of Greet, a classic moorland ascent:






and on to Ingleton, thence Kingsdale, nestling beneath Whernside on the way over to Dent.






Dent featured a sausage and black pudding butty and Bakewell tart, and a lovely fast and scenic road towards Sedburgh.

The next section over to Hawes was intended to be a faster, easier run on the main road. Wrong. So wrong. A howling headwind greeted us and the long slow climb up Garsdale was exquisite torture, our legs blown away by the top. 

Hawes up to Ribblehead was a bit easier, and the welcome application of ice cream to bellies and cold stream water to feet brought renewed energy down Ribblesdale to Horton then across to Austwick.

The final big climb up Bowland Knotts was engaged at minimal speed and maximal gurning, but the summit was eventually mastered, and downhill almost all the way back. 

97 miles, 3000m climbing. So very tired.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jun 2021)

I drove to work this morning with my filthy Hewitt in the boot, the plan was to give it a good clean and ride home. The bike was left after a dirty wet ride and was a mess, an hour or so later and finished with Autoglym the Flamboyant Blue paintwork is sparkling and the bike looks like new again👍
I finished work slightly early and headed out on my regular extended ride to Naburn then on to Cawood, rather than take the shortest way back I headed out to Wistow, Biggin,
Little Fenton and Barkston Ash then home to Towton.
34.93 miles with an average of 15.9 mph, great ride.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Jun 2021)

A short ride before a long fettling session, and last trip for now for the Revell as a 2x8 speed. Tomorrow will be its first as a 2x9.
Just my usual quick there-and-back to the bottom of the Leg O'Mutton ramp, enough to guarantee double figures. Quite cool to kick off, but soon warmed up nicely. Patches of busy-ness.
Stats:




Another tomorrow!


----------



## geocycle (3 Jun 2021)

@roubaixtuesday that really was an epic, very much in my stomping ground. Your pic of Kingdale is very similar to mine higher up the thread taken on Sunday. Garsdale is always bleak!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2021)

On weekends when I'm able to visit the family, the Saturday ritual with Beautiful Daughter is to eat Marmite on toast together and watch a bike video.

This steady stream of Propaganda has resulted in Beautiful Daughter wanting to go on increasingly long bike rides, firstly on my bike, but now on her own as far as possible. She recently completed a 13k ride on her tiny bike, and had expressed a desire to go on a "really long bike ride".

Today was the day.

Firstly, a look at our secret weapon:






An "Xtracycle" Longtail bike. With this I can carry Beautiful Daughter (BD) and tow her bike at the same time, which gives me a lot more confidence taking her out: I know that if we hit a place that is too steep or dangerous, or she gets too tired, I can always get her back.

I chose a route around Stuttgart Airport: it's a bit hilly, but so is every other route, and this would include some interesting sights, some woodland riding which would keep the sun off, a very high viaduct that BD loves to ride over and importantly, an ice cream shop at the most distant point.






Stage one, through the forest, followed by a "towing" section climbing back out through a village, so no pictures as I was concentrating on things like oxygen supply.

Once through the chaos of Stuttgart airport/exhibition centre/perpetual building site we inspected the end of the runway and watched a handful of planes fly in and out:













The railway has been diverted under the airport and the old route repurposed as a cycleway to the next town...

Where there was an ice cream shop to boost BD's energy levels:






"Watermelon and strawberry, because they're both pink".

BD had been flagging a bit but after a massive ice cream she rallied, and we followed the agricultural roads south of the airport. Halfway along we found a hollow tree which immediately became a "hiding place", "camp", and "Motor caravan" for twenty minutes:








More riding brought us to BD's "Favourite bridge"; the Körschtalviadukt, a 55m high viaduct which after some agitation from various groups finally has a cycleway/footpath.






From here we can see our village in the distance, and look down on trees and houses in the valley. And a sewage farm; this gave rise to much questioning about the destiny of poo.

We reached "our" side of the valley, and had some quick street riding lessons on quiet back roads. BD is seen here drifting to the left...






And finally to a local playaground where we had arranged to meet Youngest Son...






Of course BD found fresh energy and wanted Papa to play... Fortunately Youngest Son came and relieved the Old Guard, and after sheltering for a bit from a thunderstorm, BD was persuaded to finish the ride by a promise of Salad and potatoes from Beautiful Wife.

BD and Younger Son completing the last couple of K's:






Your correspondent being outpaced yet again...

A total of 28k, in about 5h, of which BD rode 23k unassisted. Now she's talking about an "even longer bike tour..."


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2021)

Out after work, for a ride to dad’s. Not as warm as recent days, however still shorts and t-shirt weather, but a keen Westerly, South Westerly and for a small section Easterly wind 

I used the carbon, for the first time since sometime in April, pre monsoons, which was really nice.

Set out through Meole Village and then the main road through Hook-a-Gate, where the 2 sets of traffic lights have thankfully gone, then Annscroft, where the lights remain and are likely to until the next millennium, at this rate.

I turned East, towards Exfords Green, the section that bizarrely seemed to have a headwind, despite the nearby flag blowing from the South West. Was overtaken by 2 cars on the straightest and widest section……1st pass exemplary, second pass from a moron in a Golf, was so close that it sucked me towards the car. Did he not even see what the car in front was doing? Pillock.

The lanes all the way to Stapleton were busy, due to people avoiding the closed main Pulverbatch road. I called at dad’s and had a chat to him for half an hour, before setting back out and finally finding a tailwind, at Gonsal.

I cruised nicely to Condover and along Lyons Lane to Betton Abbots, before turning into the wind for the final section home.

14.97 miles at 13.7mph avg speed


----------



## ianbarton (4 Jun 2021)

After nearly a month of complaining about it being wet and windy, I can now moan about it being too hot  Yesterday I revisited one of my loops through Whitchurch. The good weather this week means it is now peak silage season. Everyone is desperate to get their grass cut and into the clamp before the weather changes again.

A nice slightly downhill start to the ride past the fishing lake at Tittenley before a steep uphill pull and then a slight downhill before a short steep pull to Moreton Say. A more undulating ride through Millenheath to Ightfield. Continuing through the two Ash villages before getting to Whitchurch. I cycled up the main street, which had now come back to life with people back in the shops and cafes.

I had cleaned my water bottle out a couple of days ago. Despite leaving it full of cold water overnight there was still a strong taste of antiseptic. I called in at Sainsbury and bought two bottles of apple juice before going back through the town and heading out to Marley Green. After enduring a bone shaking ride over the potholes between Wrenbury and the station I pulled in and sat on the platform to rehydrate. I sat and watched a couple of trains go past before making my way towards home. I stopped to chat with a friend at Rookery Lane who had just finished silaging before cycling the final couple of miles back home for some well deserved mugs of tea and almond slices.

44km with 425 metres of ascent.

Wrenbury Station





Whitchurch High Street


----------



## Old jon (4 Jun 2021)

Looks like a good day for a ride on the fixed, or any bike really. The fixed has only been ridden five times this year, including today’s ride, and it is a fun thing to ride. Mayhap not to everyone’s taste, but anyway, away we went.

In the direction of Holbeck, the beck itself has to be crossed to reach Office Lock and the towpath. No surprises today, off the towpath at Viaduct Road and ride up to Headingley. Reached Lawnswood and decided to ride through Adel, to stop in the car park opposite the church, the phone had burbled at me. The message was not the one I was waiting for, so on I went. Over the dam, the road rises beside Golden Acre Park, all the way to the top of Kings Road.

Down the hill to Bramhope, wondering, ‘Should I ride *down* Creskeld Lane?’ After all, it has been climbed a few times this year, could almost be an obsession. Nah, stay on the A660, through Bramhope and enjoy the view across Wharfefdale after cresting the rise by the puritan chapel. Ride to the lights at the Dyneley Arms and twiddle down Pool Bank.



And then to Otley. Not seen the maypole for quite a while, there is still only the tall one there. It is also some time since I rode that two mile drag called Leeds Road, out of Otley. A bite and sup, and off I pedalled. Still a drag, but there is a view now and then, some sort of reward I think. Pass the Dyneley again, and through Bramhope in the opposite direction. Stay on the A660 all the way to Headingley.

Traffic increased a bit there, quite a queue to turn right for Kirkstall and the way on to the towpath again. It is only eleven o’ clock, the canal might just be quiet. And the towpath was, but the water had six boats to float on the three miles or so back to Office Lock. And home. A big grin, thirty one miles along, 1473 feet upwards, a very satisfying ride in so many ways.

Gardoodles!


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Jun 2021)

Out at 11.45am for a nice steady ride out to Birkin via Wistow Lordship & Selby. The cafe at Birkin had pretty much run out of food so we found a new cafe at the old Post Office in South Milford, very nice.
31.32 miles with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jun 2021)

Okay, first ride on the Revell mixte with a 2x9 setup. Works well. Needed only a couple of in-ride tweaks to the shifter barrel adjuster to get it perfick.
Did feel significantly different, however. As I pootled along, it finally occurred to me why. The 11-34 8-speed cassettes I've been using are essentially an 11-28 7-speed road block with a 34t dinner plate attached, the so-called mega-range gear. And that 7-speed cluster is a nice set of speeds. The 9-speed cassette is spread completely evenly from 12 to 36t, so the feel is very different.
Anyhow, the ride. Fabulous weather, although still pretty cool on the NCN270 bit along the Tavistock Viaduct walk, most of which is in a deep cutting. Really irritating long-term TTLs at the meeting with Callington Road, and they will be around a while yet. Down the steep slope of Monksmead, across the canal, and away. Once heading out of town, it got busier, plenty of folk walking and cycling. The aim today was to get to Clearbrook-ish, and then fiddle around there and on the return to get 18 miles on the clock. Turnaround point was dead on 9 miles, so needed something extra, as my standard return route is a little shorter than the outbound.
Once back at Leg O'Mutton, left the trail and went out onto what was once Harrowbeer airfield, and carried on out to Crapstone. Yes, really! Dog-leg there and head back toward Horrabridge, and after a screaming downhill section, rejoin NCN27. Pootle home.
Stats:





Nice ride in the sun.


----------



## theloafer (4 Jun 2021)

just a nice easy ride today in the sunshine,.. on my normal loop towards barny -winston -and back through Eppleby for coffee and scone then headed for Darlington as i needed to be over by the A167 for my other coffee stop at cozy coffee. realised when in Darlington that my better half was in the office today so called her and we had coffee and munches.(the joys of not working) . head out through the cycle paths to the top of north road and joined cycle path along side the A167 to Brafferton and my third coffee and cake at the Cozy coffee ,if my rides keep this up going to be a few pounds heavier  .back home via off road track over the A1m then through Aycliffe village.
46 miles ... Morning Ride | Ride | Strava 

coffee with the boss





Cozy coffee cafe





Melon and white choc ...bloody lovely


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Jun 2021)

Old jon said:


> Looks like a good day for a ride on the fixed, or any bike really. The fixed has only been ridden five times this year, including today’s ride, and it is a fun thing to ride. Mayhap not to everyone’s taste, but anyway, away we went.
> 
> In the direction of Holbeck, the beck itself has to be crossed to reach Office Lock and the towpath. No surprises today, off the towpath at Viaduct Road and ride up to Headingley. Reached Lawnswood and decided to ride through Adel, to stop in the car park opposite the church, the phone had burbled at me. The message was not the one I was waiting for, so on I went. Over the dam, the road rises beside Golden Acre Park, all the way to the top of Kings Road.
> 
> ...



My friend Pete did LEJOG on fixed with myself and a bunch of WIMPS 2 years ago .... tuff nut !!!


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Jun 2021)

Lovely morning ... I could get used to this .. but won’t I suspect ...
Bit of a poodle and a leg stretch for tomorrows longer ride around Tickhill this morning ..








Boring photo of a bike on a bridge over the A1 ... but the road is gated at each end ... which is weird .... lots of “honey mummies” striding over the bridge carrying the drinks bottles they never seem to ever drink from involved in chatathons ... 







In Tickhill itself the church is having a makeover or Grayson Perry has put up another of his “art” installations ...


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Jun 2021)

Sunny stop at Capheaton Village Tearooms on today's tandem loop with Mrs A_T. 
29 smiles!


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jun 2021)

A rare ride today, and on my Spa too!

The unusual sight of a Freisian bull out with the ladies. He became agitated, scraping the ground with his hooves and bellowing, so I left them in peace.

Almost 20 miles through flower filled lanes. Grey skies and mizzle.
Cirl Bunting, Yellowhammers, kestrel and buzzard.

Jolly good.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5417688352


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jun 2021)

Midday Saturday and the Wahoo annoyed almost immediately as I decided after last week to skip the right turn onto the A59 and opted instead for the climb of Humps and a Hill and a left turn onto the A road, which still took ages. Knaresborough was the same with queuing traffic over High Bridge and then heading east out of the town a set of TTLs. Further on queueing traffic at the bypass roundbout obviously was the final straw for the Defy which promptly had a falling out of the chain with the chainrings. That fixed and continued east before turning north to 4th letter ABC of Fla*x*by. The A59 use to pass through many decades ago, turning right onto the A1 and then left off. The road layout still gives priority to what is now a dead end road.




Onto Arkendale then east to Great Ouseburn for a shady snack break in a shelter on the village green. Across Aldwark toll bridge and east of Tollerton a deserted A19 crossed to reach Huby. Turned north to Cra*y*ke for a photo of bike next to a sign in front of a lot of the village and the church; did not fancy climbing to the church and the only available bench for a snack break was in the full glare of the sun.




West through Easingwold to Thornton Bridge where a brief pause was rewarded by a pretty clear if distant view of Kilburn White Horse.




South west through Boroughbridge and another full glare of the sun bench at Staveley, then a cloud covered the sun and stayed there for the drag up to the crossroads outside Farnham. West to Ripley and home through Killinghall. 56.1 miles 1903ft climbed 14.8mph avg.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2021)

Just a little ride around the usual lanes of Felixstowe, Falkenham, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldingfield & Marltesham while doing a bit of shoppping and enjoying the warmth, sunshine and colour in the verges.


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jun 2021)

10 miles in 33. 9°C. One hour ride. That was enough. Thank goodness for nice cold water in a double insulated water container (and some shade!)


----------



## derrick (6 Jun 2021)

Back on the bike after a 2 week break, 1 more ride on Monday evening, then another couple of weeks of, really enjoyed being back out on the roads, Lovely cafe stop, great scenery and good mates, what's not to like. https://www.strava.com/activities/5417912333


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2021)

I start the new job next week, and one of the things weighing on my mind was the longer commute, up from about 5k (3 mi) one way to about 15k (9 miles).

For some reason this was becoming a bit of a mental block, and the only way to change this seemed to be to actually ride it, and show myself that it really wasn't a big deal. It only has about 10m of up, for goodness sake, how hard could it be?

Of course, as I set off it started to rain. Summer was last week apparently.






Leaving my village. The river was a bit higher than usual.

About 35 million years ago, the mantle in the earths crust sank between what is now Basel and Frankfurt, creating a rift valley 300 kilometres (190 mi) long and 50 kilometres (31 mi) wide and changing the direction of the Rhine from Basel from west to north. To the delight of future cyclists, this valley then filled up with sediment leaving a wide flat flood plain.

You'd think that being in a flat region with relatively cycle friendly policies this would mean I'm spoiled for choice. Unfortunately "flood plain" means what it says so there's a complex network of drainage channels wriggling haphazardly across the landscape, and only a limited number of bridges over them, meaning the choice of routes is pretty limited unless I feel like making large detours.






On the other hand, there are generally cycleways alongside the main roads, so traffic is noisy, rather than threatening.

This section of the commute follows the local "B" road, which is like an "A" road in the UK, and is straight, if a little dull. Despite promising myself I'd take my time, I found myself running out of upper gears in the middle ring, which I took as a good sign. On the other hand the humidity was making my work clothes a bit clammy, so I resisted the temptation to bung the chain on the big ring and charge along newly surfaced cycle lanes: I'm sure there will be plenty of opportunities for that when I'm late for work.

The meagre drizzle laid off as I followed the cycleway north, leaving only a few droplets on the bike. These dried as I rode leaving a sort of leopard skin pattern in the pollen and dust that had gathered on the frame. The path continued past small villages in the valley sides, squeezed in to avoid wasting good farmland, and close to the local castle for when mirauders came across the plains.








The only sizeable town between me and my new employer offers the choice is between riding through the old centre or along an "agricultural road" following the edge of the hills. As the town government recently rebuilt the centre at great expense, taking great care to make sure there was plenty of parking for cars and very little space for bikes, the quieter agricultural road is the route of choice.






It could be worse.






At the north of the town, the cycleway restarted; Herbolzheim is 4km away according to the sign, but this is a cruel deception; the sign refers to the edge of the town where the next speed limit begins. Work is a bit further away.

The agricultural roads form a network for pedestrians and cyclists, all traffic tree with the exception of the occasional tractor. This section is a zigzag between fields of wheat and potatoes, stained red by poppies. I was happily trundling along appreciating the scenery when It dawned that it had an unfamiliar feel, and I realised I'd missed a turning somewhere.

Eventually I found the way, reached the edge of Herbolzheim, and promptly missed the next turning in a nondescript mass of housing on the edge of the town.






Note to self: the signpost ís there for a reason...

This was the final section, through the houses to the industrial estate where work, unfortunately is situated in a building so full of 1990's ugliness I won't spoil your day by putting a photo on here. Depressingly, it didn't particularly stand out in the ugliness all around.

I did find the 10m hill promised on the route planner though:






The return was a bit more relaxed, i.e. slower, because as is often the case there was a headwind. The wind seems to blow to the north in the mornings, and then change to a generally southerly direction in the afternoons, at least that was my impression at my last job to the south of my apartment, and I'm trying to be optimistic by telling myself it will work in my favour this time around.

I also had to do some shopping at the "Drogerie Markt", the local version of "Boots" In another burst of optimism I bought sun lotion. We shall see...












Back around the next town. Apparently this route is not only the "Breisgau cycleway" but also the "Upper Rhine Roman Cycleway." Part of me is delighted at the fact I get to ride on a tourist route every day, but my natural pessimism suggests this just means it'll be full of tourists in summer if the lockdown is eased.






I took the scenic route back, as this detour is about 100m in total and much prettier and quieter than following the main road I think it will become a regular feature.

It took 48 minutes to get to work, which included pictures and wandering off down the wrong road on two occasions, so I think I can safely allow fifty for the ride. I just have to look on it as time gained cycling and reducing waistline, rather than time lost commuting...


----------



## Shadow (6 Jun 2021)

Every summer, whenever I get a little bored of my local one hour road rides, I head for the hills. The South Downs Way (SDW) specifically, on my ancient hybrid. This was my first foray for 10 months. By the twenty minute mark, I had already spent more time stopped than riding due to two unscheduled stops. 

After crossing the busy A24 dual carriageway to start part two of the climb I glanced behind and noticed a guy approaching at speed. Strange, I thought, he was not there when I crossed the road. He sped by. Not for long, I pondered as he was on a road bike with thin tyres. Coming level with him, I heard him muttering that 'this did not look right'. So I stopped to ask if he need any assistance. He was aware that if this was the way up on the SDW then tarmac would disappear shortly and he would need a different route. I confirmed this and with 25 on the front and 28 at the rear, his tyres were totally inappropriate. I gave him general directions on smaller back roads towards the village he was heading for. I set off again to the ridge top.

Before crossing the A24, I had stopped to ask a guy with a rear wheel off his mountain bike if he needed any assistance. he muttered something about a puncture, so I stopped. He appeared to be struggling with plugging the sidewall of the tyre where a flint had made a nice gash. This is not uncommon on the SDW. I checked the contents of my saddle bag which only had a spare inner tube, 2 tyre levers, a latex glove and an out of date CTC membership card. I asked him if he had a fiver on him. He said he only had a tenner. Perfect, I replied. While I was bending a small piece of my plastic membership card back and forth, he was emptying the sealant liquid from inside the tyre and putting the bright orange new inner tube in place. Soon I had a small piece of plastic, however he was reluctant to use this inside the tyre because he was afraid the sharp corners would tear his new inner tube. I suggested if he folded his cash around the plastic piece it would make a strong temporary patch over his sidewall hole. he tried this, slowly inflated the tyre and all looked good. He seemed much happier, thanked me and then told me his name and he was attempting the south downs double, had been making good time until the puncture and check the website in a day or two to see if he made it. I wished him good luck with the remainder of the ride and went on my way.

The South Downs Double is a huge challenge. "Cycle 200 miles, climb 22,000ft and open 200 gates in under 24 hours" is the strapline. It was only yesterday that _this _had been posted, so please understand why 'My Ride Today' was not today but thursday. Very happy for the guy to have completed his challenge and to have helped in some tiny way.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jun 2021)

Warm and sunny this morning and left early in the general direction of Whitstable and joined the Crab and Winkle Way to Canterbury.


----------



## chriswoody (6 Jun 2021)

After a week of temperatures in the high twenties and wall to wall sunshine, the rain and thunderstorms rolled in yesterday. Today was much cooler, but the humidity was really high, creating a dank misty day. Rolling North I headed off into the forest, everything was saturated from last nights heavy rain and it was a game of dodging the deepest puddles.






Winding further North the sandy trails at Wildech provided a stern challenge. The surface looked firm, but the sand was waterlogged and sucked at my wheels, once or twice I came unstuck and had to push. All around the forest is alive with the sound of birds and a mouse scurries across the track in front of my wheels.






The misty conditions and warm air bring to mind the cloud forests of South America as the trail rises and falls between the trees. Cresting one rise I'm faced with a wild and fast downhill on perfect gravel roads. I emerge from the forest at Anglebecksteich and head up onto the Teifental.













The misty conditions bring to mind Dartmoor, though it's no where near as wild here. I follow a trail downhill and up towards the Mistlehorn Heide, a small ridge line that runs East and signifies the turning point of my ride. The path on the ridge itself is narrow and I slow down for the occasional walkers I encounter and respectfully pass them. 






At the end of the ridge is a short technical downhill, followed by a sharp rooty uphill section which provides some fun as the bike slithers and squirms on the edge of traction.






I carry on riding East on some lovely singletrack trails before swinging round to the South and into a quiet section of woodland. Forestry workers have been here recently and the path is all churned up, combined with the rain it's a real quagmire and challenging to ride. Thankfully it doesn't last long and I'm soon back to nice compacted gravel and the speed picks back up.






At one point a gear change startles a deer and it turns and runs over the track in front of me and into the forest on the other side. Not long later a Buzzard swoops low overhead before wheeling off into the trees. These wonderful encounters as well as the solitude, are why I love riding the forests so much. Several fun kilometres later and I'm soon leaving the forest behind and emerging into the lanes between the fields that mark the edge of Reberllah.






From here it's through the hamlet and out onto the last gravel roads. This is always tough going, the track is rutted and awkward to ride and my legs are starting to tire. After several kilometres the track changes to tarmac, before plunging back off-road again. It's not long though before I'm leaving the gravel behind for good and hitting the last of the roads leading home and a hot coffee. Overall it was just under 53 km today on a really atmospheric and fun ride over some great trails.


----------



## Old jon (6 Jun 2021)

Almost cloudy. Never mind, it is time to ride a bike, which is something I had to think about yesterday. Leeds is hosting a Triathlon championship, there are roads closed by the dozen, officially, and there may well be others with parking restricted access. Spectators often park where convenience for them is optimal.

So I magicked a route avoiding that blot on the roadscape, yesterday, and this morning wheeled the Bob Jackson out to try and ride that route. And it was good. Cross the Aire but do not ride up to Oakwood, the A58 goes Gipton way before that big hill of boot. Turn left onto Whin Moor Lane and ride to Shadwell. Then Slaid Hill followed by the fun ride to East Keswick. All riding is fun, some more so than others, of course.

East on the A659 towards Collingham, turn left to cross the River Wharfe and pedal through Linton. Leaving the village on Northgate Lane makes going to Sicklinghall a bit shorter. Stop at the top for a banana and a rest, it felt like a steep village this morning. Horse riders were outnumbering bike riders around there, and some horsists were still about when I reached Kirkby Overblow.



Down the hill from there to the Harrogate Road and turn left. A couple of hundred yards later turn right to ride through Dunkeswick on the way to Weeton. Ah! on the way to Weeton, a bit right of straight ahead, you can see Almscliff Crag. It did look a lot higher than me and the bike were. Was I really going up there? Yes, I did. Being overtaken by a few riders from Seacroft Wheelers on the way.

Downhill for a way now. The road narrows a bit, and reaching Stainburn it narrows a bit more. There are gravel drifts, mostly in the middle, and some very cramped sightlines as well. Good to have to concentrate. And good to reach Leathley too. From here it’s a short ride to the A658 and the bridge back over the Wharfe. Through Pool on the A659 on the way to Arthington and Creskeld Lane. The more often I ride it the easier it feels . . .

And it all feels downhill from here. The car park at Adel church was full, not what I would expect. Headingley had worshippers of a different type, waiting for the New Inn to open, everyone in Kirkstall may have been huddled indoors. Or at the Abbey, there is a choice of two. The older building does not have a drinks licence though. Anyway, home for me with a smile, after forty six miles. And an immense for me 2620 feet of the upward stuff. That was good.

Garthing found the drawing stuff.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Jun 2021)

Out on the Tricross just before 10am for a meet with Martin & Gaynor. A cloudy day for a change which gave my burnt, peeling arms a rest from the sun. From home we headed to Bishopthorpe on the outskirts of York and then to The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster for Coffee and a sandwich.
31 miles with an average of 16.4 mph.


----------



## Donger (6 Jun 2021)

Another great club ride today. A tad over 40 miles, and plenty of climbing. Over into the Forest of Dean, climbing up to Mitcheldean, then descending to our cake stop at Hart's Barn Craft Centre near Longhope.




After that, we had to climb back up to Mitcheldean before a great long descent via Abenhall and Flaxley Abbey. I went on ahead to get a couple of shots of most of the others descending past me. The roads were quiet like this for much of the route, and the rain stayed away, making it a very enjoyable ride.




Tina was chatting away as usual!




When we were nearly home again, I went my own way to return home via the cycle path along the edge of the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal:




Always a nice way to coast home at the end of a big effort.




Home and hosed now, and Criterium du Dauphine watched. All is well with the world.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Jun 2021)

1st club ride in ages and only 3 of us mad enough to venture out in the poor weather .
Started off damp so i took the ribble rebuild and the weather got steadily worse until after around 20 miles we were soaked , soldiered on to the cake stop at canalside farm shop in greater haywood for a bacon buttie then pressed on coming back to near where the rugely power station cooling towers were being demolished .The roads were completely blocked by bystanders who had nowt better to do on a wet day than watch something being knocked down 
Hands were really suffering with the reynauds even though i had taken an extra pair of gloves to swap and they didnt get any better till the last 5 miles of the ride.
Still when the rain stopped and i warmed up i did enjoy the ride overall, 67 miles at 17.5 avg


----------



## gavgav (6 Jun 2021)

I have a week off work and so I’ve started it with a few days up at the caravan, in North West Wales. It’s absolutely heaving with visitors up here, so I decided to head into the hills today and hopefully away from the worst of the crowds.

It was fairly warm, with the odd bit of sun, as I headed out and along the main road to Llanbedr, which wasn’t too busy considering the hordes. I then turned off onto the lanes and began the climb up to Cwm Bychan, enjoying the beautiful scenery along the Artro river and only a few cars to pull on for along the way. I cycled along to the far end of the Cwm and then doubled back to my usual stopping place, for a snack and a drink.
















I then descended back down to the Artro bridge, one very tight squeeze past a transit on the narrowest section, where I stung my leg on a nettle, plus a chap who passed me in a Yaris and then seemed very lost at a crossroads, just sitting there blocking the lane, until another car hooted him to get out of the way!

From the bridge, I decided to do some more climbing, up the lanes towards Cwm Nantcol, which I’d only ever been along once and in the opposite direction.

The climbing is mostly steady, with a few steeper bits, but stunning views of the Rhinog’ mountains and idyllic pastureland. No cows to run the gauntlet of this time though, which was better than previous.










There are quite a few gates to contend with, as you reach the summit, at Pen yr allt Fawr, but it’s worth the climb when you can pause for lunch with simply one of the most stunning views there are.

The photos don’t really do it justice, but this is Snowdon, in the distance.





And in the other direction are views of the Gwynedd coast and over to the Llyn Peninsular.










After lunch, I had the fast descent to Dyffryn Ardudwy to enjoy, before arriving back at the van with 20.51 miles on the clock, at 10mph avg and 1650 ft of climbing.


----------



## geocycle (6 Jun 2021)

Have had a busy few days house clearing and driving so good to get back on the bike today. A 35 mile ride with 600 m of up to Arnside. Lots of cyclists out enjoying the sunshine and nearly perfect temperature. Was a bit delayed as had to put spare wheel on bike first. Even struggling with a tubeless tyre puncture so opted for using the old Durano shod wheel. Ride was noticeably more harsh but having the tubeless pro one on the front cushioned the road noise. Spent afternoon faffing with tubeless tyre which would not reseat even with the Joe blow air compressor. Will try again tomorrow but this tubeless experiment might be ending.

Heres the view from Sandside living up to its name


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2021)

And another.....!

https://www.strava.com/activities/5424757027


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jun 2021)

After a dull start Sunday brightened up and the sun made increasing appearances, not that I would have minded its complete absence as after yesterdays relative lack of elevation todays ride was a complete contrast. Set off just before 1, Country Park and then Penny Pot. Road closed signs appeared relating to the road down Burley Bank but there was sufficient room to cycle pass the closure only to arrive at the days snooze awaiting to cross the A59.

Eventually down to Hampstwaite in a PR, avoidance of the pot holes on Rowden Lane was made easier by them being highlighted with white surrounds; no doubt transformation into pot humps to come.

Up to Clapham Green and down to Birstwith and then a lesser up and down to reach the bridleway along the toll bridge over the River Nidd. Two stops needed thereafter due to steep concrete speed bumps with no side gap. Briefly onto the B6165 and then the long climb through Hartwith in a new PR. Eventually levels out as a welcome respite before turning west for the climb to the cross roads south of Brimham Rocks; and then north on the lumpy road around them. The car park had overflowed into field and beyond I paused at a farm entrance for a snack before continuing to the B6265. Turned south west and the joy of the decent to Fellbeck was countered by the sight of the climb beyond, as it the norm approached by a S bend over a bridge.




Close to the foot of the climb a road headed off northwest which I turned into, still raising upwards at lesser grades. Turned south at a crossroads and was greeted by the sight of a 12.5% average climb, max in the order of 24%; got four fifths of the way up and, with a speed of 5mph on a false flat with a road rising almost out of view, opted for Shanks’s Pony. Subsequently noted the chevron on the OS map. A decent then followed to the B6265 which I re-joined again heading south-west downwards to reach the final 4th letter ABC of Bla*z*efield.




Continued to the junction with the B6165 and headed east; a bench at Summerbridge seemed attractive for a break until I found no BT Wifi signal so a longer break was made at Burnt Yates to discover Richie Porte had actually won CdD and not crashed out. Fast downhill out of the village and then the decent through Bedlam was hindered by TTL signs; they were right of the foot of the bank and had failed; fortunately the length of the half closed road could be seen. Ripley was quieter than it had been last week and I took the A61 bypass but still got halted by the TL crossing of NCN67. 28.04 miles 2441ft climbed 12.6 mph avg.


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Jun 2021)

After some rain overnight it felt a bit cooler this morning than it had been all week. Started off to Northwood turning to Bettisfield then had to stop to remove the arm warmers which I thought I would need and didn’t, carried on over the main road to Breadon Heath, down Stocks Lane and up the hill past the farm before turning to Ellesmere. Lots of cars parked on Swan Hill to avoid paying to park in front of the Mere, turned into the town and out to Tetchill. There was obviously some sort of classic car trip going on because there were lots of them heading towards Ellesmere complete with mechanical support truck and a media truck. There were some lovely cars including an old Mini which makes my daughters Fiat 500 look big! I turned off towards Bagley and didn’t see any more of them, carried on to Weston Lullingfields to find that the potholes have finally been fixed and a few rough patches of road resurfaced, carried on to Baschurch but the council must have run out of tarmac because the potholes are still there at the end of the road they have fixed. Turned off to Eyton, Myddlewood, Marton, Burlton, Loppington meeting the mechanical support truck that was with the classic cars on a narrow, dusty lane. We both stopped in a cloud of dust and I got as far off the lane as I could, as he was passing he opened his window and apologised if he had frightened me, I assured him that it was fine and he hadn’t , I did think it was nice of him though as most people don’t bother. Set back off to Horton and home. Didn’t see any other cyclists at all which is unusual on a nice day and most of the traffic was the classic cars. 33.6miles


----------



## kayakerles (7 Jun 2021)

chriswoody said:


> ...Overall it was just under 53 km today on a really atmospheric and fun ride over some great trails.


Really nice pics and narration, Chris.  I especially like the B&Ws that give color-undisturbed attention to the mistiness of the day. B&W photography doesn't get as much attention as it deserves these days. It shows a completely different reality, even with the same shot! It's posts like this one of yours that make me not-a-bit-sorry that I gave up reading any national/international news for the last 3 weeks. Keep riding and keep it coming. You have quite the talent. Thanks for sharing. (BTW: your first pic looks like such a bike TRAP!) I know you used leg muscles that day to keep the wheels rolling!)


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jun 2021)

Right, out today on the Scott. It's back to 8-speed, has the correct shifters to make the front mech work properly, and the new-to-me lighter, smaller chainring set of 50-39-30t as opposed to 52-42-30t.
It's like a new bike! It all just works. The new gearing is great, and as described in the previous ride, I rather prefer the 7-plus-dinnerplate gears over the smooth-from-top-to-bottom of the 9-speed. So the Revell mixte will also revert to 8-speed once I can afford, or even get hold of, a new chain and cassette. All the other needed bits I have.
Today's ride target, other than making sure the Scott was screwed together properly, was to get the monthly total so far to 45 miles. No problem there.
Stats:




Weather: coolish but warm when the sun came out, which wasn't often. Not too busy on the trail.
The Scott will get its Charge Spoon back, and be the go-to bike for now, which also means I can do some lumpier rides with those low gears.
Nice to have two such easy to ride bikes!


----------



## a.twiddler (7 Jun 2021)

6/6/21
I just can’t believe that I haven’t done a decent bike ride since 20/4/21 due to various commitments.

Anyway, thanks to a test ride on 16/5/21 I know that the Linear is all set to go after fitting a smaller small ring and fettling various things, so I set off this afternoon under an overcast sky and little wind which makes it pleasantly cooler than it has been the last few days. I fear that the developing recumbent legs might have reverted to chicken legs due to lack of use but with a smaller chainring I fear no hill.

From the bottom up I have my nondescript shoes, getting a bit tatty but OK for cycling. Cord trousers with my trusty bike clips, olive green tee shirt, battered green hat and shades with clip on mirror. I have my track mitts on despite the tendency to end up with a sun tanned oval on the back of the hands.

Out through the back gate, a minute or two waiting for traffic to clear, and a successful launch. The Garden Chair rides again! On to Swanlow Lane, through the uphill traffic lights with no worries then negotiating the traffic queue at the A54 roundabout. With skilful anticipation I slow right down (probably to the annoyance of following traffic) then join the queue just as it starts moving. The legs feel noticeably under par but I manage to maintain speed satisfactorily along Delamere St and Chester Road to the turn off for Sandiway.

I press on down the slope under the old railway bridge but feel sadly underpowered going up the other side and resort to lower gears than I used last time on this route. Not helped by the presence of more traffic behind me waiting to overtake than I have seen for some time.

The road levels off and speed increases. There is a shallow dip just before Whitegate crossroads where I turn left thinking I would give my legs an easier time by getting on to the Whitegate Way rail trail for part of the way. Up over the station bridge then sharp left into the car park and sharp left again under the bridge.

There are many walkers and several cyclists but with the odd “Dong Ding” of the Dutch style bell they all part like a good natured Red Sea, not that I claim to be Moses. It is very pleasant and airy under the trees which line most of this route, with many birds. Many of them are blackbirds which are often bobbing about on the open trail rather than in the trees. I slow down to enjoy the ambience but soon come to my turn off at the bridge on Kennel Lane.

I change down well in advance and choose my line carefully as the access is steep and has a gravelly surface. There is a sharp right turn at the top after passing through the bike/pedestrian access and I don’t quite make the turn. I back up slightly and re launch then get over the bridge with no drama. The surface is dry and gravelly or sandy for the most part and quite rideable on the Linear as long as an eye is kept out for deeper ruts which could lead the front wheel astray.

On Kennel Lane.









All is fine until I reach the A556 at Sandiway which is heaving with traffic in both directions. I had originally planned to cross over and take a longer route home but time is getting away from me as it often does, so my intention is now to get on the A556 East for a couple of miles as there is a good downhill once on the dual carriageway beyond the village. After waiting for many minutes including a false start and a rapid u turn I get going. I come to the traffic lights in good time to keep going on green and soon get some speed up on the downhill stretch. Near the bottom of this is a farm or quarry entrance on the left where it is simple to hop on the pavement for a few yards and then follow a footway/cycleway which links to the old Chester Road into Northwich.

However today I find it impressively overgrown.






It is more like a centre parting than a cycleway but it is rideable with care. I soon come across a thicket of nettles that stretches about 50 yards on the left hand side. I have cord trousers on which are probably nettle proof but underseat steering puts your left hand in the firing line unlike with overseat steering or the bars on an upright bike. So I gingerly push until the nettles end, and relaunch.

I come out on the road to Northwich but there is a T junction to negotiate before you can turn left onto the road proper. Again the traffic is intense but eventually I get under way. There is a long gradual downhill to Hartford where I want to turn off and I am able to put it in high gear and just windmill along for most of the way between 12 and 20mph, taking in the breeze.

I come to the traffic lights where I would normally have turned off to the right but there is a road closed barrier and roadworks. The far pavement, which has cyclepath markings, also has a footway closed sign. I turn round and push back to the other pavement which is clear. I push along to where the roadworks end and ride off. An advantage of this is that there is very little traffic. I come to a set of traffic lights where the road meets the A556 and cross over to the cycleway which runs alongside it.

Downhill to Hartford bridge and into a lane to the right. The surface is atrocious. The heavy rain we had before the current dry spell had broken it up into a series of potholes and there are uncomfortably large stones scattered about. I find myself automatically bracing myself between the pedals and the back of the seat so the shocks don’t have such an impact. It is downhill so I am able to pick my way powered by gravity. I soon come to a much better surface where I can relax and get a bit of speed up but it doesn’t last. The next bit of broken surface isn’t so bad. I come across several cyclists, one mature chap on an MTB commenting, “that’s a good recumbent bike you’ve got there” as he passed by. Perhaps he has a garage full of them himself. I come to an A-frame barrier and wiggle through. The surface is better beyond this. I change down and twirl along in the lower gears as I know there is a swing gate ahead and the exit is awkwardly uphill.

I come to the gate and get the Linear up on its back wheel. I back it into the curved space seat first, swing it round slightly then swing the gate across. Annoyingly, it has a strong tendency to swing back against me and the bike. As I am lowering the front wheel to the ground a mountain biker comes along and asks if I need a hand. I say I'm OK now. He is quite chatty and asks me about the bike. He goes on his way. A walker comes up from behind as I am trying to start off. A combination of loose surface and low gearing is causing me to have wheelspin rather than forward motion. As he walks past he says quietly, “Hmm, interesting contraption”. I wheel the bike forward to where the surface is more solid and launch successfully.

Up the steep stony track past the contemplative pedestrian to where the tarmac at Vale Royal Abbey begins, then uphill through the woods and out through a select estate and left on to Mill Lane. A short sharp climb, then down a long hill, and a steep and bendy bit of road past Bradford Mill on to Bradford Road past the salt mine and into Winsford. I see a couple of cyclists ahead and realise that I am actually catching up with them, a rare occurrence, but they turn off to the right before I can pass them. I doubt that they are even aware of my presence.

On to a pavement cycle track on the left, across the road at some pedestrian/cycle lights at the Weaver roundabout. The path on the other side is broken up by tree roots and I brace myself between the pedals and the seat back without thinking about it. Along the river, under the bridge at the other side of the roundabout then up and round to Weaver St. Here I make the steep climb on the small ring but punish myself by not using low gear on the rear hub, still subconsciously thinking I should keep it in reserve for a _really_ steep hill. By the the time I get over the hump to where it changes from quite steep to a bit less steep I am being chastised by my knees for this foolishness. Did I say I was feeling a bit underpowered earlier on? If you’ve got it, better use it in future. Yes, knees, ok, knees. Three bags full, knees.

Add to this rows of cars parked on either side, and quite frequent traffic trying to squeeze through resulting in me stopping to let them pass as much as they stop to let me pass and it is not the most life enhancing of experiences. The overcast from earlier on has cleared and it is becoming baking hot with no wind. I am relieved when the slope eases enough for me to go fast enough to create my own small breeze. Across the pavement into Ways Green which is mercifully flat and shaded. My metabolism is beginning to reach some sort of equilibrium when I turn right into Gladstone St.

Again, cars parked on both sides with just the occasional vehicle coming the other way. From Gladstone St. on to Townfields Rd which is wider with houses set further back. Less shade, and a steady climb. It is uncomfortably hot in the baking sun and I feel like a fly in a microwave. Now not going fast enough to be self cooling, I focus on the horizon of the road at the top of the hill.

One characteristic of a recumbent is that you can see far ahead rather than just the road in front of your wheel, which sometimes can be disheartening when climbing. This is not really much of a hill, but in this sudden heat it feels mountainous. I steadily twirl on, and as I approach a traffic chicane near the top a white van grinds past. It isn’t particularly close and I'm not going fast enough for him to cut me off. I do enjoy the brief dieselly breeze as he sweeps by.

At last the road levels and I can make my own breeze again. On to Swanlow Lane, downhill for a bit, then through local lanes to my back gate.

17.85 miles, average 8.6 mph though I was taking it very easy, and max has crept up to32.4 mph. A day of fits and starts.



Total Ascent:​609​ft​​Total Descent:609​ft​​Start Elevation:190​ft​End Elevation:190​ft​Elevation​Min Elevation:74​ft​Gradient​Max Elevation:276​ft​​


----------



## Over the Ord (7 Jun 2021)

Today’s cycle Coast to Murkle beach, about 1000 metres was only fit for walking other wise a reasonable non gravelled track and returned home by road.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Jun 2021)

Commuting mid afternoon was a mistake as I grossly overheated  at least the ride home in the morning will be much cooler


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2021)

First day at the new job: I'll have to get used to the longer commute...
















Still, it could be worse...


----------



## Mike_P (7 Jun 2021)

Typical, booked some days off work and the first one starts out with rain falling and a weather forecast predicting thunderstorms. As ever the weather forecast was wrong and by 1 the sun had started to appear. Just in case the weather deteriorated opted to use the ebike on some local rides and still managed to clock up 30.57 miles with 2064ft of elevation gain. Also after over a year with this ebike realised that the Wahoo would work right with it if I did a fresh sensor search rather than relying on those picked up from those on the Defy.

First ride and I started out too much on autopilot and only when thinking of the anti motor bike barrier that was approaching on the bridleway section of Bilton Lane I realised I had meant to turn up the Nidderdale Greenway, NCN67. Back tracked and a relatively quite NCN





Reverse situation to yesterday and a long wait for the TLs to cross the A61. Through Ripley and onto the reverse of yesterdays route with working TTLs now to resolve the error I had made in passing straight through Bedl*a*m; the start of the fifth letter ABC.




The route I had plotted for yesterday avoided the place, with elsewhere intended for the fifth letter, but braking to turn right when the alternative was flying off a downhill at 30+mph was not attractive. Eastbound as I was yesterday the village nameboard is awkwardly located on the wrong side of the road at a S bend while the westbound as used today is around halfway up the climb that has various Strava segments including _Adam Yates got Burnt climb. _The TTLs did mean nice quiet gaps between uphill traffic to demount, reposition the bike, remount and set off up grade. Thereafter to the top of Clint Bank and down the eastern bank




An ebike PR was achieved going up Rowden Lane from Hampsthwaite to join the Defys one yesterday down it.







A long snooze then followed once again as a crossing of the A59 was required and then I discovered the road closure that I had got through yesterday was now quite comprehensively barred. Turned round and another long snooze; then along West Lane, a narrow road and oddly busy with two vehicles squeezing past for a slightly oblique turn onto Hollins Lane and the B6161 across the A59 at a roundabout to gain a cycleway towards home. 17.36 miles 1211ft elevation gained




Mug of tea and chocolate biscuit later, with the battery topped up a bit, a shopping ride into town that was interrupted by the Wahoo falling off; thankfully on a quite street; it was too close to the control panel and had not fully locked into place. 4.27 miles 367ft elevation gain.

Then the first ride repeated as far as the NCN and this time down its Starbeck Branch leading to a right turn onto the A59… Eventually got across, over the level crossing and turned off to Morrisons. Returned with 6.5kg in rucksack, crossing the A59 at a location where there is a central turning lane and again on a shared path TL crossing. 8.94 miles 486ft elevation gain.


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Jun 2021)

Another warm day today so headed for some shady lanes. Started off to Loppington taking the turning to Brown Heath and English Frankton as far as Pikes End. Turn off past the woods to Lyneal then follow the lanes around Colemere. Both the village and the mere here are called Colemere just to confuse people, I go round the mere and through the village back into Lyneal. Followed the lane past the caravan park to Hampton Bank then down Rowe Lane alongside the canal to Bettisfield, pothole slalom back to Northwood and carried on to Whixall as far as Hollinswood, off to Fenns Wood, over the swing bridge to Alkington, Coton, Edstaston, Paddolgreen, Horton and home. 29.05 miles.Lots of people out walking and cycling today.
The Highland cattle at Lyneal trying to stay cool, unfortunately half of them are facing the wrong way for a picture!


----------



## Alba Zeus (8 Jun 2021)

Nice wee 20 mile bimble today around the NCR 74. Traffic definitely heavier than it has been on the road sections but all well behaved for the most part


----------



## Old jon (8 Jun 2021)

A ride in company today, sunshine and gentle breeze a free added extra. Take the Spa and head off to the meeting point.

Traffic. Queues of it, even before crossing the river at Crown Point. Wondering why is not going to clear it, riding through it will take me where I am going. Less than fun though. Once Roseville Road was reached there was no more congestion, up to the Oakwood Clock, turn left and take the less hilly route to Slaid Hill. The road from there to East Keswick will always have my vote, after leaving that village along the road to Collingham we go.

Turn left, cross the River Wharfe and the right turn goes up that sharp little climb into Linton. It is then straight on to Wetherby, and it is then my phone makes that noise. It is home time for me. Let the others know, and head out of Wetherby. Wondering which way to go, and deciding Bramham would be a good one. The A58, more direct but busier. Up the hill then, to Wattle Syke and it’s roundabouts, West Woods Road to Bramham and turn right to go towards Thorner.

Take the right branch a little later, where Thorner Road becomes Thorner Lane. A bit of up and down then left onto Milner Lane and ride on that all the way into Thorner. This is a very short visit, the right turn to Carr Lane is close. This takes me back to the A58 that I have just said is busier. Ooops! This close to Leeds, all roads are busier.

Across the Ring Road, down the hill and back past the clock before the next descent into Leeds’ centre. And Crown Point, to go south of the river. A grin at the end of the street, thirty five miles does that. The ups added to 1900 feet and the sun still shines. Pretty good all round.

The pictures, courtesy of garthing,


----------



## johnblack (8 Jun 2021)

Had a void in the calendar so thought I better make the most of it and do a few local trails on the hard tail.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jun 2021)

My first 100km ride in quite a while. Thought I'd better make an effort as I'm signed up to do a 200km audax in three weeks 

Beautiful sunny skies and green pastures abound. A headwind for the entire ride too, however it was refreshing and kept me cool plus it was a training ride so I don't mind so much. 

Nothing much to note other than I feel I've definitely lost a bit of fitness. But practice makes perfect so I have a good excuse to get several more rides in! 

Distance: 108.67 km (67.52 mi)
Elevation: 858 m (2,815 ft)
Av. Speed: 23.1 km/h (14.3 mph)


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Jun 2021)

Two short rides today, the first to work, 6.7miles with an average of 17.3 mph. 
I had to drop off one of our work vans in Methley this afternoon so I loaded my bike into the back so I could ride home. Almost 23 degrees and a lovely ride through Castleford then dropped the main roads for a country route through Ledston, Ledsham and on to Sherburn in Elmet. Rather than going the direct route home I headed for Cawood and back via Rhyther and Ulleskelf.
22.37 miles with an average of 16 mph.


----------



## gavgav (8 Jun 2021)

The second ride of my few days in Wales and my June half century challenge ride bagged, on a beautiful sunny and warm day.

I set out from the caravan, crossed the railway line just in time, as I heard the crossing alarm begin when I rounded the next corner and out onto the busy main road down to Barmouth. Traffic was well behaved though and I overtook a couple of cyclists on the way down.

I descended to the promenade and enjoyed the views for a couple of minutes, before heading all the way down to the far end of the prom, fairly quiet having beaten the day trippers and slow risers out of bed.










The short climb out of Barmouth was ok, overtook another couple of cyclists and then wound my way across Barmouth Bridge, in amongst the walkers and paused for a shot up the estuary.





I then joined the Mawddach trail, which is a joy to ride, amazing views, mostly flat and lots of cyclists out enjoying the sunshine as well. If anyone wants to know more about the area, Derek Brockway’s Weatherman Walking series’ final episode was set there last week and I’m sure would be available on IPlayer. I saw him filming the episode back in September, but I didn’t appear in the background of any shots, thankfully!!

Penmaenpool bridge is featured in the episode and has a sad history, with a ferry accident that unfortunately had a number of fatalities.





I arrived at Dolgellau and paused in my usual spot, by the cricket pitch, for a snack and to psyche myself up for the climb that would follow, heading somewhere up behind those trees and on towards Cader Idris that is lurking behind.





Dolgellau town was buzzing, good to see and I then began the hard climb up Fford Bodlandeb. It’s a pull, climbing best part of 800ft in 3 miles and I had a cheery “keep going” from a chap and lady who were walking down towards the town. It was sad to see that the Gwernan guest house has closed for good and is beginning to go into disrepair. It’s in an idyllic place up towards the mountains, real shame.

I arrived at my lunch stop and what is pretty much my favourite place in all of the U.K. at Cregennan Lakes. I didn’t quite have it to myself today, which I have on a number of occasions before, with plenty of people enjoying the scenery, but still just bliss and especially on a day like today.










After lunch, I got set for the exhilarating downhill section, which loses the 800 ft in about a mile, but firstly paused to enjoy the view down to Barmouth.





I timed the first part of the descent just right, as a couple were coming through the gate, in a car and the lady held the gate open for me. The descent was great, met a chap who was cycling up it and he didn’t look to be having as much fun!! Shouted a cheery “keep going” to him and he appreciated it. He had a Purple Moose brewery cycling top on and he’s certainly earned his pint of that later.

Following the descent, it was out onto the very busy main road, down to Fairbourne and I was heading directly into the wind as well, which made it a hard slog. There were a few “I can see round corners” drivers about as well.

Fairbourne was busier than I think I’ve ever seen it, which is good, as it can be a depressing place when the weather isn’t great and there aren’t many about. I went all the way to the end of the seafront and paused to take a shot back up the estuary.





I then doubled back and had the wind behind me on the main road back to Arthog. Unfortunately I also encountered a moron driving a caravette, who really shouldn’t be. He firstly overtook me on a blind bend, within inches and cut back in front too early, to the point I had to swerve into the verge to avoid being knocked off. He then almost wiped a car out by going too wide past a wall (he’s clearly happy to knock a cyclist off but not hit a wall) on a narrow section and force the car onto the verge!
A motorcycle behind me had witnessed all of this and when we approached some traffic lights, shouted to me that some people shouldn’t be behind the wheel of those things and said that if he could catch it up, he’d give them a piece of his mind!!

At Arthog, I turned back onto the Mawddach trail and retraced my steps over the bridge, then down into Barmouth, which was absolutely heaving by now, mid afternoon. I almost had triple points on the “which pedestrian will step out without looking game” in the harbour, when a waitress stepped into my path, carrying a plate of sandwiches, which she almost lost onto the floor as I swerved to avoid hitting her. There is one every time along there!

I managed to actually cycle up the steep path back to the main road, for only the second time ever without getting off to push, from which the legs let me know about it as I joined the hordes of traffic back up towards Talybont, all much better behaved than the previous clown though.

I arrived back at the caravan with 40.9 miles on the Clock, at 10.4mph avg and thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2021)

On the way back from work. It generally widdled it down in a rather non-committal way on the way in and absolutely _Gepisched _it down in the evening, with added thunder, evening, but the ride back was generally dry.


----------



## Mike_P (8 Jun 2021)

Tuesday and half past midday headed up Humps and a Hill and onto an initially traffic problem less Knaresborough.




It did get congested half way up the hill from High Bridge. Transpired to be a set of TTLs on the Boroughbridge Road immediately after the double mini roundabouts at the top of the hill. North to Farnham and then the reverse of Saturdays route to Thornton Bridge; a shady bench was briefly occupied at Minskip (no BT Wifi) and the road from Boroughbridge was pretty awful – its okay in the opposite direction but north eastwards it has a Strava segment of _Dodge the potholes; _which I somehow did, more through good fortune.
Headed north east from Thornton Bridge through Cundall to the 5th letter ABC of Asen*b*y.




Then west to Rainton where a shady bench did have BT Wifi presence, south towards Dishforth and onto the A168 for a fast generally down grade ride back to Boroughbridge. Initially planned to take the bypass all the way past the town but the section onwards from the Roecliffe junction was busy with HGVs, from the huge cold store no doubt, heading to the A1(M). Turned into Boroughbridge on a pretty dreadful road surface which just happens to be the route of NCN688 _Way of the Rose. _
Headed south back to the A168, at the junction a cycle path offered a short cut pass the roundabout and more fundamentally passed through a group of trees; the shade was welcome.
The A168 was now upwards including the Strava segment _Killer climb on a TT!_ Did see one cyclist in time trialist outfit heading the opposite way and also an open top sports car from 1967/8.




Turned west to Ripley; the bench by the duck pond at Ferrensby was baking in the sun and a set of TTLs at Farnham obediently went back to green as I almost stopped at them. South from Ripley on the A61 the NCN crossing TLs did stay green. 44.41 miles 1644ft climbed 14.2mph avg


----------



## theloafer (9 Jun 2021)

after 2 days working on garden seat(disassembled re-paint then reassemble).. thought it was time for a little jaunt, been a while since i had climbed over the Stang (Stang Forrest) so made my way via Piercebridge-Hutton Magna to cross the A66 at the Rokeby Inn-straight throgh to Barningham.. were a spotted a green phone box... on towards Scargill-Thwaite. turned left to start the long drag to the top (4miles) of steady climbing ...till you get to the hairpin bends appox 1 mile from the sumit it throws you a nice little 14% section.
once off the top it was to early for a beer at the C+B Hotel so decided to go up and over to Low row-Reeth and stop at the
dales cycle centre which has a great cafe .opted for the egg+bacon sarnie with a black coffee (must have been half a pig in it).. stuck to the main road on to Richmond as traffic was light (and well behaved)through Richmond then head left to Brompton-on-swale-Scorton-Middleton Tyas-Barton -Darlington out to the A167 cycle path Coatham Mundeville- heading for the Cozy coffee which was just closing as i arrived .
sso went down my off road track into Ayclffe village through industrial estate and called in to see mates i worked with . this not working lark i can get used too .a great day out again.... 77 miles 4664ft


the sting in the tail lol




looking back down




loads of them felled




ford..used in James heriot's all creatures great and small




bacon and egg yummy




how cute is this




now this is a work of art


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

On the way to work...






On the way back again...






Last picture because I was concentrating on trying to avoid that storm.

It didn't work.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2021)

My partner is working away all of this week. Based in a place called Shepreth, which for those that don't know, and I didn't, is just a few miles north east of Royston in Herts.
I hadn't see her since Sunday so thought it would be the perfect day to cycle up there and meet her for lunch. Which I did.
Slapped on the old factor 50 before I left at 8am and was at her work place just after noon. 62 miles in glorious weather and once out of North London some glorious rolling. clear roads.
After lunch I retraced my route. Stopping only for water top ups and a cheeky ice cream.
Such a glorious day to be on a bike.
124 Miles for the day. Imperial century #11 for the year, #298 over all and a bag full of future Eddington numbers.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jun 2021)

Another 2 rides today, the first was my regular commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17.3 mph.
The second was an extended ride home from work via Naburn, my usual loop. Not quite as sunny as yesterday but perfect for cycling. 27.85 miles with an average of 16.5 mph.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Jun 2021)

Wednesday, last day of three booked off work and a more strenuous than expected morning ebike ride to Asda; the battery I was sure was on 2 bars but only one lit up and was still showing white as I switched the assist off for the last part of the 4.4 mile ride but it had still gone orange when I got home.
24 hours on and the Defy once again tackled Humps and a hill, but this time thereafter south east largely following NCN67 including the concrete slabs out of the showground.




Varied off the NCN route by going down Haggs Road; the downward nature being preferable to the slightly lumpy NCN in the midday heat. For that reason I did take to the NCN route along the old railway from Spofforth to Wetherby with shade from adjacent trees. At one point contours have obviously changed from its railway days when Newcastle to Liverpool expresses thundered along it.




The Wahoo instructed an exit from the NCN I had not previously taken; relatively steep, narrow with a bend I opted to wheel the bike out to the road beyond. Thereafter I got confused by the Wahoo instructing a left turn into road whose name did not match any that I passed and I ended up at a no cycling path – bike wheeled again this time to a Wetherby road I recognised. Back on the NCN south of Wetherby in the fruitless hope of some shade, whilst also avoiding the busy parallel section of the A168 with traffic for the A1. Onto the A168 beyond the A1 junction and the roads normal character of the very odd car passing resumed; an undulating section that manages to have a nil overall gradient.




Into Bramham for a snack break then west with clouds increasing to the 5th letter ABC of Scar*c*roft. No nameboard on the road in so I headed north on the A58 for the requisite shot.




Continued west crossing through Scarcroft golf course. At a crossroads I realised there was something wrong with the chain and discovered it was off the lower pulley wheel. Refitted and continued in a loop pass further golf courses north east to East Keswick. North west along Lumby Lane to the A659, where at the junction a chain issue again – not only off the lower pulley wheel but also jammed between the cassette and frame. Refitted with the thought this could get problematic but the chain behaved itself for the rest of the ride.
West to Harewood and down the bridleway route through the grounds back to the A659; goes downhill round an acute U bend.




Onto the A61 over the Wharfe on Harewood Bridge and then turned off to Kirkby Overblow with a procession of PRs possibly due to the south westerly. It was school pick up time so I paused on a bench whilst chaos ensued. North to the A658 and down to Pannal then north west on Spring Lane. At the end turned north on a twisty road with a car behind that did not overtake where I would have expected; managed a PR on the 11.6% max climb, and then via the Pine Woods. 41.31 miles 2680ft climbed 12.5mph avg, and Strava says


----------



## ianbarton (10 Jun 2021)

Today was sunny with a slight breeze. I had been planning a ride to Newport for some time but was waiting until the cafes to reopen. I set off towards Market Drayton and navigated through the back streets past the Grove School down the hill and passed under the bridge that carries the Shropshire Union canal. From here it's up hill almost all the way to Cheswardine. Most of the gradients are moderate and as you gain altitude the views over the countryside more than make up for the effort of the climb.

From Cheswardine it's mostly downhill through several small villages. I passed the RAF helicopter base where pilots are trained, but there didn't seem to be any activity today. I reached the A41 where the cycle path and an island in the middle of the road make crossing the very busy road straightforward. The road into Newport goes past the Chetwynd Deer Park, but the deer must have been sheltering from the sun as I couldn't see any.

I pulled into the Costa in the centre of Newport for a sausage sandwich, raspberry slice and large Americano. I changed my rucksack before | set off and had forgotten to bring the padlock. I propped the bike up outside Costa and sat on the seats outside to keep an eye on the bike. After a rest, I set off back towards home using minor roads on the opposite side of the A41. Like most of Shropshire there are several busy main roads that take most of the traffic and many minor country lanes which make it ideal for cycling. Even using the Wahoo for navigating I made a few mistakes, but soon managed to get back on the correct route.

For some reason, my water bottle still tastes of fabric conditioner despite several overnight soaks and washings out, so I couldn't drink from it. I was too lazy to stop at a shop to buy some apple juice so by the time I got home I was quite dehydrated. Despite the dehydration, it was a great day out with 63 km and 540 metres of ascent.






Cheswardine




Newport





Shropshire Union Canal


----------



## Old jon (10 Jun 2021)

A warm one this morning, and a ride out with company is in view, so off I go to the meeting point. On the Spa again, some of the ride is likely to be a bit rough and the Spa is the most comfortable bike I have.

Up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park and down Kings Road to Bramhope. Turn right, but we are not going to the Wharfe valley, a left turn takes us to the centre of the village, straight on, then cross the A658. A bit of a dogleg then ride through East and West Carlton, one after the other, on the way to Guiseley. I am happy that someone knows the way through that town and out of there to Hawksworth.

There is still a bit of uphill and down to deal with before we reach the top of Five Rise Locks in Bingley, and a munch stop. Then, canals being what they are, back to Leeds is all downhill. At least as far as Kirkstall. I had forgotten that the canal had been tidied up rather a lot, it is a while since I have looked. The ride was, hmmm, not the smoothest. But the scenery and surroundings were good to look at. Will go back on two legs for a proper look.

Leave the towpath at Kirkstall, and I was treated to a tour of parts of Leeds that I do not know at all. A lot of it uphill too. Chinwag stop in a park, somewhere north of the Aire and a good deal higher and then meander away through Headingley, across Meanwood Road in the general direction of Chapel Allerton, where I started to recognise places again.

It is about five miles home from that point, and that is the way I went. A great day for a ride, enough breeze that cooled things nicely. Back at my front door after forty seven miles of glorious riding, and a smidge more than two and a half thousand feet of climbing. No wonder I am still smiling.

And the illustrations, untouched by human hand . . .


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jun 2021)

A brutal and most enjoyable 45 miles after working from home. Warm breezy weather and great company with the remnants of the work cycling club, feat. fully 1600m of climbing.

Curry time!


----------



## gavgav (10 Jun 2021)

Returned home from Wales today and I was kindly invited round for some evening drinks with @Rickshaw Phil and family, so I took the opportunity to head up by bike.

I took an indirect route up there, via Sutton Farm, Reabrook, Meole and a loop around their village. I was pretty much riding directly into the blustery Westerly wind, for the whole 5 miles there and it was tough going.

An enjoyable 90 minutes was had and I then took the direct route home, with the wind having died down quite a bit, but it was at least a tailwind now.

Just 6.46 miles at 11.1mph avg.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jun 2021)

Wednesday's rides:

*Afternoon:* My brother had asked about heading out for a ride so I wasn't going to turn that down. I thought it would be nice to use the Kingpin and we headed for a local loop into town and through The Quarry then out to Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses and back.

It was a nice day if a little breezy and we had a good run along the cycle paths to Porthill where we crossed the river on Porthill footbridge just in time to see Sabrina pass underneath. Being quicker than the boat we went on ahead so Doug could get a photo with it and the school in the background. Victoria Avenue was busy and the towpath beyond Greyfriars bridge had its fair share of people out walking and cycling too.

Having passed the weir and Sydney Avenue we used the old canal path to Uffington. I've been actively avoiding the section between Telford Way and Pimley Manor since Covid came along as it's a popular path that is a bit narrow for social distancing in places. We decided to risk it today and to our surprise the bits that have been rough and muddy for as long as I've known the route have been resurfaced in the intervening time. It's now a fairly smooth fine gravel all the way along which is a big improvement.

At Uffington we rejoined the road and took the lane to Upton Magna, greeting a few other cyclists along the way. On this climb the Kingpin developed a creak apparently from the bottom bracket which will need investigating. Service time I think - got to get those cotter pins out, what fun! 

Reaching the village we had a stop at the Haughmond Inn for refreshment for the first time in about 18 months. Covid restrictions meant that our beer and cider were obtained from their cafe rather than the bar and drunk out of the bottle rather than from a pint glass but it was nice to enjoy visiting them again.

Moving on, we had turned into the wind which we would have against us most of the way back. Traffic was light and didn't cause us any bother. From Atcham we took the longer but less hilly way through Cross Houses to Berrington and another odd noise started on the Kingpin as the chainring is now touching the frame. It started after I needed to stand on the pedals to get up the climb into Cross Houses. If, as I suspect, the chainring has bent slightly under load this is probably a good time to update to a new chainset and cartridge bottom bracket.

We bypassed Condover on the way back by heading along the Allfield lane and took the direct route back along the main road.

19.3 miles at 11.1 mph average according to Doug's Strava. A pleasant trip out.





Sabrina takes another load of passengers for a pleasant cruise through the Quarry.





I don't often end up in my own photos. Shrewsbury School and the school boathouse in the background.





Doug enjoys his cider at the Haughmond Inn.





Crossing the Severn again via the old bridge at Atcham.





Drink stop and a check to see where all the noises on my bike are coming from near Berrington.


*Evening: *As you'll already have seen, @gavgav has been over at the coast so asked me to water his plants while he was away. I headed over to his on the knockabout bike and decided to make a ride out of it afterwards since it was a pleasant evening.

Leaving town via Weeping Cross I battled against the surprisingly gusty wind to Berrington where I took the lane to Eaton Mascott as I hadn't been that way for a while. It's a bit lumpy going this way but there are enjoyable views to the hills.

After dropping down to Cound Stank I headed in the direction of Pitchford, still heading into the wind before dropping into the dip and heading out towards Cantlop. I thought I'd had the last of the headwind but it slowed me down on the descent into Condover. Another rider pulled out ahead of me and wasn't going terribly quick so I was able to overtake before leaving the village with the wind finally helping and giving a very nice quick cruising speed.

15.2 miles for this one at 13.2 mph average.





Passing through Eaton Mascott.





View to the Wrekin between Eaton Mascott and Cound Stank.


----------



## Mr Celine (12 Jun 2021)

Friday's after work ride. Mild but cloudy and very breezy. My planned route was blocked by a road closure at Leaderfoot (it's a closed road anyway, but now closed to cycles and pedestrians.) This was being enforced by a security guard who politely informed me that the closure order had been posted yesterday and no, there was no alternative route (apart from the main road). I vaguely remembered hearing something about this on the radio this morning, rumours of a film shoot for a new Indiana Jones movie and Harrison Ford had supposedly been seen (on a bike!) near Bamburgh Castle, 50 miles to the east.
I carried on via the A6091 and A68, roads normally avoided except in lockdown. This was the scene on the A68 approaching the closure from the other end - in contrast to one security guard there were several, plus police vans, council vans, several lorries, temporary traffic lights and loads of cars all parked down to the left on what is normally a short dead-end used only by dog walkers.





I briefly stopped on the Drygrange Bridge across the Tweed to look back the other way. Presumably the intended scene involves either the old bridge below or more likely the Leaderfoot railway viaduct which is out of shot to the right. My intended route had been down from the right on the far bank and across the old bridge below, which was also cordoned off and had a very posh looking caravan parked on the end of it.




Having completely failed to be mistaken for Harrison Ford or any other film star I carried on with my ride, mostly uneventful.

Edit: Filming rumours correct according to the BBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-57440761
Bike riding rumours also correct according to photies in another BBC report
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-57413454

One brief stop at Longnewton Mill on a bridge over the Ale Water. This bit of the river always confuses me as it appears to my mind to be flowing the wrong way - it flows west to east apart from this one long meander where it's going the other way.





The map -




31 miles @ 14.7 mph, 708m up.


----------



## Old jon (12 Jun 2021)

Sort of cool outdoors, but a bit earlier than usual as well. Soon warm up riding the fixed though. And maybe the little flying creatures will still be asleep . . .

Nope, they were wide awake and flying furiously almost everywhere, from Water Lane onwards. And because I followed the river path from the Armouries downstream, I guess they were more abundant than if the road had been used. Ah well. Quite a few people about, dog walkers, joggers and even bike riders. One lad, by the steps on Skelton Bridge, was riding the muckiest bike I have seen in a long time. I would not have fancied carrying that extra weight up those steps. Anyway, soon reached Woodlesford and then it is back on the road.



Up through Swillington, on the way to Garforth. I never noticed the wind farm at Hook Moor, there was an articulated wagon having a great deal of fun inserting itself into a narrow farm lane. Fascinating stuff. Down the hill and a clear run at the roundabout, most unusual, then up the rise to Garforth itself. Followed by the almost compulsory pedal past the gates at Lotherton Hall. Almost worn my own set of wheel ruts in the road, but there were plenty of other riders out today as well.

Aberford was quiet this morning, as was the road from there to Barwick. After crossing Cock Beck the road rises and goes past a collection of small businesses on the left. One of which was a cafe. You could say it has closed down, in reality the place has been pulled down. Nowhere left to hang the ‘Closed’ sign. A bit further up the hill is the village itself, complete with maypole. The place stretches a fair distance along the road, before the drop to Scholes.

Cross the A64, a staggered crossing, and ride into Thorner. There is a left turn by the pub, the Mexborough that is. Carr Lane starts there, ride it all the way to the A58 and turn left. Straight (ish) back to Leeds, going past the Oakwood Clock. Down Roundhay Road, the lights were very kind to me, staying green. It is a steep road crossing, that one. First time today across Crown Point Bridge and then to home. Thirty two miles and sixteen hundred climbed feet. And a grin, a most enjoyable pedal out.

Ups and downs and roundabouts,


----------



## gavgav (12 Jun 2021)

I decided to head for the hills today, with a climb up onto the Longmynd, using a route that i’ve only done once before, a couple of years ago with @Rickshaw Phil on that occasion.

It was fresher air out there this morning, but still pleasantly warm, as I set off at 08:30, along the lanes to Condover, Ryton and Longnor. I’d hoped the lanes would be quiet, with the early start, but they were far from it, especially around Longnor where it resembled a main road with the amount of traffic! Thankfully things quietened down after that.

A pause at Ryton, to take a picture of where I’m heading up to





I then continued on to Botvylle and crossed the A49 without a car in sight, remarkably, before climbing up to the road to All Stretton. I was passed by 3 chaps cycling and they remarked about the climb being “a bit of a kicker” It’s only very short and nothing compared to what would come later!

I negotiated the social distancing one way system in Church Stretton and then onto Little Stretton, where I turned off onto the smaller lanes, where the climbing would properly start. The first section is up to Minton, with a couple of fairly short but steep ones, loads of squirrels about, must have been getting on for 15.

At Hamperley, I turned towards the Mynd and onto the Forestry Commission track up Nutbatch, which is a real pull, around 600ft in a mile and with the sun now out it had warmed up a bit more.




I wound my way up the climb, which was hard work, but it felt a lot easier than when I did it 2 years ago, so my fitness must be improving! Upon reaching the top, I took the route that avoids the main route through the middle of the Midland Gliding Club, for safety, especially on a day like today when I could see that it was being used by lots of people out gliding.





I then took a right turn and bumped and bounced my way along to the junction of the Portway and Starboard Way, where I followed the Starboard route, to again circumnavigate the Gliding Club. There are plenty of signs warning of gliders and launch cables, but it certainly brings it home when a cable drops only about 100 yards from that junction, on the Portway route than can also be taken!!

There is a danger of feeling seasick along the next section, which is mainly grass and rutted tracks, so you bounce around, but safety far more important and I enjoyed the views of the scenery and also the gliders soaring up above.





I then rejoined the road and some more climbing, before I paused for a snack and sent a message to my friend, Sophie, who lives just off the Mynd and whom I’d arranged to call in on, to say I wouldn’t be long.





I branched off the road and onto the very stony track, that leads up to Polebank and the summit of the Longmynd. Hard to get traction up there in a couple of places, but it was much quieter than I thought it would be, with only a handful of groups of walkers and cyclists to negotiate. I arrived at the top and enjoyed the views for a few minutes, but it was chilly up there (1693 ft) and so I didn’t hang about for long.






I then began the descent and took first right, back to the road, as I know the Bridleway can be very rough and rutted, but instead found a newly resurfaced path, which I’m sure is good for walkers but for bikes it’s deadly and a few times the back end started to go from under me. I was glad to get back on the road, then took a left and right to rejoin the Bridleway on a slightly less rough section that leads to High Park, with stunning views over the Shropshire plains.






From there, it’s an exhilarating and fast descent, before I arrived at Sophie’s house and had a nice hour catching up with her, over juice and Cherry Cake .

I set out back towards home, with it feeling much warmer lower down, retracing my steps to Botvylle and Longnor, but then varied things by continuing to Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. There wasn’t much to report along there, other than I seemed to be having gear shifting problems, particularly trying to engage Top and gears jumping around……I assumed it just needed some tweaking when I got home.

The final section was back through Betton Abbots and then just as I turned back into the estate that I live on, there was a ping and an inability to select any gears!! I assumed the gear cable had snapped and indeed when I pulled into my backyard, released the hood cover, I found that was the case . Thank goodness it didn’t happen anywhere else on the ride, or indeed whilst I was up mountains in Wales earlier this week. I’d only said to @Rickshaw Phil about the bike probably needing its first service soon, when I saw him on Thursday……it certainly needs one now!

A thoroughly enjoyable 41.89 miles, at 11.3mph avg, which I was happy with considering the climbing today, 2771ft of it.


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Jun 2021)

My ride was in the much flatter part of Shropshire, a bit of breeze this morning keeping it a bit cooler than it has been. Set off to Loppington, Nonely and Myddle down Lower Road which was busy with dog walkers today and onto Merrington. I took a wrong turning here although I only got as far as Bomere Heath before deciding that was not where I wanted to be. Turned round and passed a couple of cyclists I had passed going the opposite way through Old Woods to take the correct lane to Yeaton crossing over the river to Grafton. Turned off up the biggest hill I was going up to Little Ness and into Baschurch with a detour past the church. The council have decided to fix the potholes at the crossroads and there were traffic lights and all of sorts of pothole fixing traffic to negotiate. I took the turning off to Stanwardine which was busier than usual due to the roadworks and through to Bagley, Lee where it looks like that road will be closed for repairs next week then to Ellesmere. You have to go through the one way system to escape which was very busy with shoppers and visitors and off past the side of the Mere to Coptiviney, Welshampton, Hampton Bank, Northwood and home. Lots of people out in the sunshine today. 34.07 miles with 889ft climbing, no hills in North Shropshire!


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jun 2021)

Saturday ten past midday and a longer version of last Saturdays ride. Knaresborough was more congested and no TTLs to blame this time. Went via Farnham instead of Flaxby to Arkendale. Had the sudden realisation that the looming staggered crossing of the A168 could be problematic as the parallel southbound section of the A1(M) had been closed all morning; crossing over the A1(M) however it was open in both directions.

Next variation came at Huby where I headed nominally NE to Stillington although the road halfway their turned west of north and then east; this last bit was nice fresh tarmac which did make me wonder how bad a condition it had been. Joined the B1363 and beyond Stillington that was generally well worn surface dressing – the bike rattled along, not as bad as it had been – the chain issues on Wednesday transpired to be due to the derailleur hanger bolts having worked loose. An overgrown signboard marked the arrival of the 5th letter ABC of Bran*d*sby; fortunately that on the road out was in better condition.




West to last weeks destination of Crayke and a part not passed through last week, up and down in quick succession.








A set of TTLs had sprung up since last week in Easingwold at a crossroads. At the edge of Raskelf the next variation was to head SW to Tholthorpe; the westerly wind which until now had been of little issue seemed to have gathered some strength. West on Myton Lane and then NW to the double 5th letter ABCs of Help*e*rby and Braf*f*erton. Two villages that have become joined. I did a loop in a fruitless search of any identifiable boundary. The signboards carry both village names in the order they are passed through, so that at the southern road in has Helperby first but those on the northern and eastern roads in have Brafferton first.








Away back on last weeks route which then got abandoned for my westerly limitation route. Back to Knaresborough and up the A59 hill which usually seems to be sheltered from the wind. A dog walker on the cycle path so stayed on the carriageway. Reached home with the mileage registered as 62.59 miles – first 100km of the year. 2418 ft climbed 14.4mph avg


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2021)

very hot one today , drank loads but got a headache 
metric century with an avg of 18.4 mph , started as 3 of us but one turned off early as he had to get back so we plodded onto the cake stop at around 40 miles for a nice cuppa and a granola cup


----------



## a.twiddler (13 Jun 2021)

*12/6/21*
Today's gripping instalment. I must get out and do a decent run!
A dry slightly windy day with overcast. I had to take the car to a local garage for some work so took the folder along. Rode back following mainly the local cycle network. We are well provided with off road bike paths hereabouts. I took the longer, less steep route home though it still involved dropping down to cross the River Weaver and climbing up again on the other side. It shows up dramatically on the gradient profile on Bikehike which so far I haven’t worked out how to include on here. A pleasant run. The bike rides well, accelerating quickly but losing speed even more quickly when you stop pedalling. It feels like riding an invisible bike, as all you can see is the handlebars in front of you.

Later, an equally pleasant ride to collect the car. I took the much steeper downhill route on the way, again climbing up from the Weaver on the other side

Total 6.3 miles. Max speed? Unknown. Enough to make the vintage cyclometer start banging in protest, instead of the rhythmic dink dink dink, making me have to slow down. A drawback of the small wheels. Average? Ditto.


Total Ascent:​239​ft​​Total Descent:239​ft​​Start Elevation:138​ft​ End Elevation:138​ft​​Min Elevation:68​ft​​Max Elevation:220​ft​​


----------



## Donger (13 Jun 2021)

The Magnificent Seven Ride Again. Another great club ride, this time up to the southern edges of the Malvern Hills and back in a 43 mile loop. Great company, hot sunshine and cold ciders. What's not to love?

Loads of other cyclists out and about. Just about the perfect day for it. With our frequent cafe stop at Staunton Garden Centre now permanently closed, we were victims of our own success today, making such good progress on a flattish route that we got back close to home before the pubs opened. We ended up at the High Orchard, one of those chain pubs just off the Gloucester ring road, just at the point where we would normally start going our separate ways. Apparently they normally only serve you if you have their app. Sod that. We got our drinks order in dribs and drabs under four separate payments and with the manager grumbling every time he had to disappear back indoors and do his job. He reminded me of Ronnie Corbett in the "Four Candles" sketch. Quite entertaining.

Rode back with John along the towpath to the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal. Another great ride.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Jun 2021)

Sunday 9.55 and west along Penny Pot to join a busy with cyclists B6451 across the A59 at Dangerous Corner, then west on Menwith Hill Road and north east down Day Lane and along Dairy Lane to Dacre. Turned west then south west on Dacre Lane with a S bend at the point of change of direction; all upgrade with a 12.5 % max and rounding the final curve the south west wind an added issue. Paused for a snack at the first junction beyond then continued and the climb resumed at lesser grades turning north west onto Dike Lane and actually passing another cyclist. A decent followed before more upwards trudging with grades continuing to bounce around all over place, 10.9% seemingly the maximums. Eventually the summit was crested and a vista of Nidderdale opened up, which I would show if only the Sportcam had not been on pause Cautiously down the decent to reach Bewerley and then through the Bridgehouse Gate part of Pateley Bridge to head along a motorbike busy twisty lumpy road to the 5th letter ABC of Rams*g*ill.








And immediately thereafter across the valley floor Bout*h*waite.




Station House is an old railway station closed in 1929; the railways main purpose was convey building materials for the reservoir at the top of Nidderdale and a public service was provided over part of the line for the duration of construction. Retraced my route, and immediately wondered why the front wheel was dragging a bit like a brake being stuck on. Discovered a, thankfully grass eating, creatures stool wedged between the tyre and forks. Decided to carry on until an appropriate opportunity arose to remove it.
To the south east of Ramsgill and Bouthwaite lies Gouthwaite Reservior, built not for public water supply but to maintain the flow of the River Nidd when the dale was full of water powered mills.




At the southern end of the reservoir Yorkshire Water were undertaking some works, which could possibly mean the reservoir level is deliberately low. Conveniently there was some rubber matting so bike upside down, wheel off and offending item flicked away with twig. Another snack break on a bench next to a bowling green at Pateley Bridge and then tackled the climb out of the town joining onto the route I took last Sunday but pausing at Wils*i*ll




The sportscam was now having an off time but I thought this poor quality of image of the oldest vehicle passed worthy of inclusion.




38.87 miles 2934ft climbed 13mph avg.


----------



## chriswoody (13 Jun 2021)

Whilst it wasn't as warm as the last week, the tempratures were still plenty warm enough for shorts and t-shirt. I headed out through the roads and the fields around are steadily growing, some fields have been left to go wild.






I head into the forest and starting heading North. At one point a deer springs up from the path next to me where it had been sleeping and charges off into the undergrowth. As I change tack and head into a different section of forest the track has started to grow over and is quite rough going.






For several kilometres I follow different paths slowly meandering North, from wide gravel paths to dried narrow mud paths. Then I leave one gravel path and set off onto a 200 metre long connecting path. During the winter this path is pockmarked with deep holes filled with water and is quite easy and fun to navigate. However, the grass has grown wild and is tall and overgrown, interspersed with bramble and nettles as well, it's nigh on impossible to see the holes.






Time and again I hit a rut or hole and grind to a halt, as soon as I do, the call goes out to all the local Clegs and Mosquitoes, meals on wheels is here! Finally reaching the end of this section is greeted with relief, I'm scratched, stung and bitten to hell and no doubt crawling with ticks as well. I think I might seek out an alternative path next time I come this way!

The next kilometres though are sublime, kilometre after kilometre of fine gravel roads snaking through the forest. I make good speed and the murderous insects are left far behind.






After a while a short quiet country road awaits, before it's back into the forest for the last kilometres towards some stunning single track trails. The sun is beating down and creating beautiful dappled light in the forest. I stop for a while and listen to the sounds of the forest, the trees creaking in the wind and the birds singing loudly. There's not a soul to be seen, which always amazes me, it's so lovely out here, but aside from all the wild animals, I have the place to myself.






After the single track it's into the last kilometres through the pines and on towards home.






In all, it was just shy of 40 kilometres on a lovely summers day out in the forest.


----------



## C R (13 Jun 2021)

This year my rides have been fairly flat, so I have been thinking of rides with more elevation. Where I live the nearest places with reasonable climbing mean riding west towards Herefordshire. A couple of weeks ago I included a climb up Malvern and the Wyche, and today I decided to try the climb up to Clifton upon Tame from the Martley side, which would also be an area I haven't visited before on the bike.

Out bright and early at 6:15, some clouds and slightly chilly, but I warmed up quickly through St Peters and town, taking the most direct route to Martley via Lower Broadheath and Wichenford. This is a fairly easy route, and I got to Martley quicker than expected. Out of Martley towards Clifton there's a short steep climb, followed by an equally steep descent down to the Teme. The road is twisty and narrow going down to the river, so I was quite cautious descending. The valley is quite narrow at the bottom, and only a couple of hundred metres after the bridge starts the climb to Clifton.









The slope starts gradually, but soon steepens, and Worcestershire CC have decided that the climb wasn't hard enough, so they've surface dressed the road. It didn't take very long before I was in my lowest gear, and by the time I was about half way through I was needing a rest. After a couple of minutes for a breather I was on my way again, but didn't take long before I needed another break. This time I decided to try pedalling out of the saddle, which took me all the way through the worst of the climb and into Clifton.I need to work on my climbing technique, I think I might have been able to climb the hill in one go if I had pedalled more out of the saddle. Nevermind, I'm pleased with my performance.

The plan now was to follow Hollybush Ln, but I took the wrong turn, and ended up near Whitbourne before I noticed. I thought about heading to Knightwick and the Malverns from here, but my legs were still game for some more punishment, and instead I headed towards Tedstone. The lanes were now mostly up, getting steeper, until it got too steep for me and I had to walk for about 200m until the slope eased a bit. Once I reached Tedstone, my next target was Edwyn Ralph, to then head for Bromyard. All these lanes were new to me, but some of the names sound familiar from @twentysix by twentyfive's reports.

The ride to Bromyard from Edwyn Ralph is quick, as it is downhill on a reasonably wide and well surfaced road, so can easily let rip. Now I had my dozy driver incident of the day. As I was gaining speed down a longish straight I could see a car moving slowly out of a drive on the left. I first thought that the driver had seen me and that was going to stop, but instead it joined the road in front of me at the same slow pace, maybe 10mph, and carried on driving. As I went to overtake (I had been doing close to 30 before I saw the car) the elderly driver noticed me, got startled, floored it and took off .

I made it to Bromyard without further incident, and then joined the A44 back to Worcester. I was now back into familiar territory, starting the final climb of the day to Brockhampton, which is not too hard after Clifton, followed by a fast descent to Knightwick.

I stopped at Knightwick for a drink and a cereal bar, and then on towards home along the A44.

Fun ride, which I will definitely repeat, minus the detours. 

The map


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> This year my rides have been fairly flat, so I have been thinking of rides with more elevation. Where I live the nearest places with reasonable climbing mean riding west towards Herefordshire. A couple of weeks ago I included a climb up Malvern and the Wyche, and today I decided to try the climb up to Clifton upon Tame from the Martley side, which would also be an area I haven't visited before on the bike.
> 
> Out bright and early at 6:15, some clouds and slightly chilly, but I warmed up quickly through St Peters and town, taking the most direct route to Martley via Lower Broadheath and Wichenford. This is a fairly easy route, and I got to Martley quicker than expected. Out of Martley towards Clifton there's a short steep climb, followed by an equally steep descent down to the Teme. The road is twisty and narrow going down to the river, so I was quite cautious descending. The valley is quite narrow at the bottom, and only a couple of hundred metres after the bridge starts the climb to Clifton.
> View attachment 593704
> ...


Well done. You found some lovely spots in amongst the hills. Lovely quiet lanes out that way. I'm afraid I don't use the A44 except for short necessary bits. I prefer the climb from Whitbourne to Clifton but I'm coming from Malvern not Worcester. There's some super stuff if you turn off right from Ham Bridge along the Teme valley tho'. Good climbing on this one


----------



## C R (13 Jun 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Well done. You found some lovely spots in amongst the hills. Lovely quiet lanes out that way. I'm afraid I don't use the A44 except for short necessary bits. I prefer the climb from Whitbourne to Clifton but I'm coming from Malvern not Worcester. There's some super stuff if you turn off right from Ham Bridge along the Teme valley tho'. Good climbing on this one


I ride quite early, so the A44 is quiet when I hit it, otherwise I would also avoid it, but I quite like letting rip down to Knightwick from Brockhampton, makes the climb from Bromyard worthwhile .


----------



## Gunk (14 Jun 2021)

I mixture of rubbish weather last month, long tiring days at work, and the distraction of a new motorcycle meant that I hadn’t spent much time pedalling, I’m on holiday this week, so today I pumped up the tyres on my Van Nic, popped on the panniers and rode into Oxford to run some errands.

Time away from a bike often makes you realise how good it is, after some fiddling and fettling earlier this year, mine is now just about perfect. Only about 12 miles this morning, but great to be out again!


----------



## geocycle (14 Jun 2021)

Took the day off today so I could get into the Dales. Did a 60 mile linear ride to Skipton with 1300m of climbing. A bit breezy and overcast but had a lovely ride. Went out past Ingleborough then over to Ribblesdale. Crossed at Stainforth then up the big hill to Malham. I usually go up past the tarn so by way of a change I went over past Penyghent and then dropped down into Halton Gill. A wonderful ride through Littondale with a tail wind and views across the meadows, full of buttercup, daisies, clover, yellow rattle and no doubt orchid if I’d got off to botanise. Up the the top of Wharfedale to Kettlewell where the kiosk was doing enormous ice creams which seemed rude to ignore, then back road to Grassington. Raided the deli for lunch provisions and then headed south to Skipton,through Ryelstone of WI fame and Cracoe. Arrived at railway station with plenty of time so enjoyed my saddlebag picnic!


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2021)

geocycle said:


> Took the day off today so I could get into the Dales. Did a 60 mile linear ride to Skipton with 1300m of climbing. A bit breezy and overcast but had a lovely ride. Went out past Ingleborough then over to Ribblesdale. Crossed at Stainforth then up the big hill to Malham. I usually go up past the tarn so by way of a change I went over past Penyghent and then dropped down into Halton Gill. A wonderful ride through Littondale with a tail wind and views across the meadows, full of buttercup, daisies, clover, yellow rattle and no doubt orchid if I’d got off to botanise. Up the the top of Wharfedale to Kettlewell where the kiosk was doing enormous ice creams which seemed rude to ignore, then back road to Grassington. Raided the deli for lunch provisions and then headed south to Skipton,through Ryelstone of WI fame and Cracoe. Arrived at railway station with plenty of time so enjoyed my saddlebag picnic!
> View attachment 593833
> 
> 
> ...






Many years ago I camped inLitton Dale Was the pub there the ordinal for the Woolpack in theTV soap Emerdale Farm.


----------



## geocycle (14 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Many years ago I camped inLitton Dale Was the pub there the ordinal for the Woolpack in theTV soap Emerdale Farm.


 Yes, the pub looks great. Littondale reminds me a bit of a smaller version of Swaledale, beautiful. I think this is the one:

https://queensarmslitton.co.uk/


----------



## Shack (14 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Not a ride today but Monday I passed two cyclists on a hybrids going fairly slowly just prio to a decent followed by a steepish up hill section Got a bit of a shock as they came flying past me .Caught them up on the. flat and realised I been E biked on the hill Road along side them for a short distance I said perhaps I should get one of those She said we are cheating No your not in my book you are still cyclists They had only just taken up cycling Good luck to them.The more the merrier


Everytime I hit a big hill I wish for an electric motor, I agree everyone's a cyclist and definitely the more the merrier (unless they start laughing as they speed past me)


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2021)

geocycle said:


> Yes, the pub looks great. Littondale reminds me a bit of a smaller version of Swaledale, beautiful. I think this is the one:
> 
> https://queensarmslitton.co.uk/


Thanks for that That’s the one I remember


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Jun 2021)

There was a definite change in the weather today but at least the cool breeze kept the flying, biting stuff away. I had to take the phones for work today so thought I had better stick to the quieter lanes in case I actually needed to answer the phone. I set off into Whixall turning off at the Hollinswood crossroads to Fenns Wood and Fenns Bank, down to cross the canal at Blackloe then onto Alkington. Turned off to Tilstock and turned back to Whixall having to stop for the first phone call. Sorted them out and set off again, didn’t get very far before the phone rang again. 
Set off once more back to Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen, Waterloo, Edstaston and a few extra turns back to Northwood and back home with no more phone calls. 25 miles, no pictures today because I spent enough time stopping to answer the phone although at least call divert meant I didn’t actually need to be at work on a Monday!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2021)

Towards the end of last year my mojo well and truly disappeared. Today I decided to get some much needed fresh air and sunshine. Just 10 miles, and my derriere is a bit numb but all in all a very pleasant ride with little traffic.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jun 2021)

Out towards the north of Tavistock, before turning back onto NCN27/270. Get to the viaduct and pisssshhh, another front flat. The upside is this is very near to my house, 20m horizontally and 10m vertically. Sat on a granite stone and changed the tube anyway. Nothing found, puncture on inside of tube, similar to where this one has popped before. No cause apparent anywhere, but straightened a slightly wonky rim tape. Tyre looks atrocious, however, and it's done less that 50 miles.





It's like that all round, on both sides. Will be talking to Wiggle about this later, 2nd tyre I've had from them that has lasted no time at all, and the other was a Schwalbe. This one's a Lifeline.
The very meager stats:




Ah well, at least the weather is nice! I'll fettle my tomatoes instead!


----------



## theloafer (15 Jun 2021)

got the e-bikes back yesterday (both been full serviced) had a latish start so thought after the last few ride it was time for an easy run out so picked the old Darlington 50 miler route which is flattish, went the quiet road into darlo out to Croft-on-tees- Neasham over the river Tees-Girsby-Hornby-Appleton Wiske-Deighton-Brompton-Northhallerton.
the place was chocker, so just headed onwards. out via the B6271 past Romanby golf club to Yafforth- Danby Wiske-Streetlam-Pepper Arden to Atley hill left to Scorton-Moulton-Middleton Tyas-Barton straight back into Darlington . picked my usual way out cyclepath to north road ,then cycle path along the A167 headed to my fav coffee stop Cozy coffee at Brafferton . it was closed (got me days mixed up) still near home so all was good ... 70 miles of pure joy 

the river Tees




















bus stop-book shop


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jun 2021)

Another beautiful day for riding a bike. A couple of rides on the Tricross, the first to work 6.69 miles with an average of 18 mph then I finished slightly earlier for an extended ride home out towards York, 27.91 miles with an average of 16.8 mph. Fab days riding!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2021)

I've realised I haven't posted about my ride on Sunday, because I was tired out, so everybody pretend it's Sunday for a bit...

Germany, or at least this part of it, has a lie in on Sunday mornings. This is why the usually fairly busy local high street looks like this at about seven:






I can live with that...

I aimed for The Kaiserstühl; this is a hefty lump of volcanic rock rising out of the centre of the Rhine Valley. The valley by contrast is as flat as Norfolk.

This is why my ride report features me riding around the Kaiserstühl, not over it.






The route around the volcano is roughly triangular; section one is along the south to Breisach and the French border, which runs along the Rhine.
We have a "Mediterranean climate" here apparently, which doesn't explain why it has largely gepinkled it down for the last few months. Nonetheless the hills to the north are terraced with vines growing on them, and all along the cycle way there are wine merchants.






The first major stop is in Breisach. This stands on its own bonsai volcano right against the Rhine river, which if course meant it was very handy real estate for anyone in France or Germany with territorial ambitions. You know how it is: you aren't actually at war but you may need this bit of high ground if you did end up in a war, so you start a war to make sure you've got it, just in case...






I've been to Breisach many times but I'd never climbed the hill in the centre so this time I'd decided to find out what was up there. The summit features a minster, which is visible from a very long way away but it is surprisingly small when you get to it.

I found myself talking with a Sri-Lankan German who gets a mention here by being a man of immense taste and discernment; he said my bike looked cool. He switched to English when he realised I was from the UK; he has many happy memories of holidays in England, although he always ended up spending his spare cash in the Indian restaurant, because he didn't like the food "They gave me cold beans in tomato sauce; for _Breakfast..._".






Further along the hill was the former jail, torture chamber and city pump; it's good to see the local government being economical when real estate is at a premium.







Back down on the plain and heading northbound alongside the Kaiserstühl again. If I had a hankering to take the direct route back to my apartment, I could go straight up that hill and down the other side. I doubt it would be any quicker than going around though.

The villages change here and feel more isolated; we're away from the Freiburg suburbs and into the rural Breisgau region, historically more isolated and cut off from Freiburg by the Kaiserstühl itself.

And all of them make wine. It must have been a relief when the railway came in 1895 so they could transport it to other places and didn't have to drink it all up themselves.






I decided to try a different route instead of riding along the Rhine, and cut through one of the villages in the edge of the hills. This one is called Jechtingen and like a lot of local villages sometimes seems to think it is French.

It also has a church in the vineyards, built in a shoulder of hills between two villages...







So I went to have a look, mostly so I could take a picture to post here; the things I do for you lot, honestly...

Now crossing to the north of the hills, I wandered through a couple more postcard worthy villages before deciding that instead of taking the rather indirect cycleway I'd risk the road. I hadn't cycled on a main road for a very long time, and there was no cycleway, but It was in the middle of nowhere, and it was mid morning on Sunday; as usual the only people up appeared to have gone to church.. Also it was only 4k so what could go wrong?






Nothing much as it happened: I was passed by very few cars who generally gave me plenty of space, and arrived in Endingen faster than usual.

Endingen is one of those really pretty towns places that would be famous, except that there are about twenty similar towns nearby. It also belonged to Austria for some time because... reasons something something, someone died, Hapsburg Monarchy. If you just change the names this sums up history for a lot of regions of south Germany.

Oh, and surprise surprise, it also makes wine.

It was also surprisingly busy; either people wake up earlier there or I was meeting the Sunday tourists coming the other way-

The next section after Endingen always comes as a surprise: it's a fairly short ride to the next town of Riegel, which is near the eastern edge of the Kaiserstühl massif again, so it's near the main roads and railway lines and feels completely different from the other towns only a few kilometres ago.







It's also a startlingly short hop from my apartment: after leaving the touristy centre and a cut through an industrial estate (featuring a large stable and horse accessory wholesaler which shows a lot about local requirements), I was back on the river path following a dead straight route back to my village. I arrived about twenty minutes later feeling like I'd teleported back in to normality...

To my surprise, as I'd just cycled 60k for the first time in a while, I didn't feel like my legs were about to drop off, which was nice. If it doesn't get stupidly hot next week I may just be a bit more adventurous...


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jun 2021)

So I'm away for a few days near Oswestry and the bike has come along . Today's first ride didn't go to plan. The route was 50 km crossing the Welsh boarder collecting a couple of climbs on Simon Warren's Midlands climbs list . Out early is 0630 first obstacle of crossing the A5 proved easier than expected. 5 miles in and the cranks appear to be making a strange noise and the pedal feels a bit wonky, the noise went away but the pedal was not right . Stopped gave everything a once pedals, cleat etc couldn't find anything wrong .So pressed on but something is a miss ,hit the first climb as it hit 16% I got out of the saddle which made things a lot worse ,not stopping on the climb,got to the top and discovered a 1cm crack in my right hand crank spider shimano ultegra ,That's not good ,quick reroute and I'm 9 miles from my accommodation. Taking very easy I headed home thinking I get to somewhere where I can talk my rescue to me Im out in the wilds .With a combination of freewheeling and spinning in bottom gear the miles being to tick down . Hit a steep hill which I decided to walk . A man in his garden asked why I was walking ,explained the bike was broken nd he kindly offered me a lift back ,I politely turned down the offer as once up this hill it was a big downhill back .1mile from home I had to resort to 1 legged pedalling A cyclist stopped to offer help I said I think it's a bit more than a roadside repair . He told me of the nearest bike shop . Anyway I made it home





The aftermath of riding a splitting crank !!!!
Once back I phoned the bike shop in the vain hope I wasn't out of action for the week .The guy at the shop said no chance of a new replacement for weeks ,but offered a 2nd hand old 105 replacement . After another couple of calls confirmed the supply shortage . Soon I'm at the bike works in Oswestry having the 2nd hand part fitted did it while we wondered around town all for £35 so a massive shout out to the bike works getting me back on the road .I can now can arrange a replacement hopefully via warranty from local lbs .Just got to ignore my cycling ocd black left crank silver chain rings and crank


----------



## Mark Grant (15 Jun 2021)

I had my right hip replaced 5 weeks ago tomorrow and have been getting bored indoors, so Sunday I went out on my Brompton, just a flat 14 miles.
Monday I went to see a couple of mates, 16 flat miles. And today I went to Richmond Park, 25 miles.
Hip feels fine!.


----------



## Gunk (15 Jun 2021)

I have heard tales of Ultegra 6700 and 6800 hollotech cranks failing, that’s a pretty dramatic failure, I would contact Shimano for a good will gesture


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jun 2021)

Gunk said:


> I have heard tales of Ultegra 6700 and 6800 hollotech cranks failing, that’s a pretty dramatic failure, I would contact Shimano for a good will gesture


Yes I had heard stories of hollowtech failures as had the bike shop but he hadn't seen one . The photo makes it looks like a dramatic failure but that was after nine miles of making the crack worse


----------



## JonT005 (15 Jun 2021)

I had good weather near where I am living so decided to try and make the most of the sun.
I was originally planning to do 160km but my route planning isn't the greatest and I got a little sidetracked 
There was a fair bit of climbing and around 2ish it was boiling hot and I thought I was going to explode ://///

In one of the towns by the lake I cycled round I found an elderly lady who had fallen off her bike, I ended up having to help her out can call an ambulance so I hope she is now ok.

Overall it was a great ride if not a bit too hot lol.


----------



## gavgav (16 Jun 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Towards the end of last year my mojo well and truly disappeared. Today I decided to get some much needed fresh air and sunshine. Just 10 miles, and my derriere is a bit numb but all in all a very pleasant ride with little traffic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 593962
> ...


Good to see you out again


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Jun 2021)

gavgav said:


> Good to see you out again




Thanks Gav. I must admit, it was good to get out again.


----------



## Littgull (16 Jun 2021)

I had a terrific ride yesterday. It was a beautiful summer day so I took full advantage and caught the early am train from Rochdale direct to Chester. From there I cycled 12 miles to Hooton - a very pretty route. Hooton is a small village located right on the very impressive Wirral Way which I rode in a clockwise direction around the whole 35 mile coastline of the Wirral. It is very flat and an excellent surface. Apart from small parts of the last 14 miles it is entirely off road and an excellent surface with splendid coastal views.
On arrival back at Hooton with 47 miles completed I rode 62 miles back to Littleborough on quiet roads, tracks and trails via Ellesmere Port (outskirts), Frodsham, Woolston, Culceth, Tydesley, Bolton, Bury and Rochdale. It was 109 miles in total and a whopping 40% was on traffic free trails.
Here are a few Pics.

Shrophire Union Canal, Chester





Wirral Way near West Kirby





Promenade New Brighton





Hoylake Beach





Looking across the Mersey near Wallasey


----------



## PaulB (16 Jun 2021)

My morning ride couldn't really have been more boring because it was 100 kilometres on the Steven Burke track so that meant going round and round and round and round and round and round and round until I'd done the 100 kilometres. Real mind-over-matter stuff but I did want a FAST 100 kilometres so without traffic, stop/starts junctions etc, you can get your head down and blast distances out. My bike-mounted Garmin informs me I did 100k at an average of 17.8mph while my Garmin Forerunner watch tells me I did more than the required distance at an average of 17.5mph!

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/6967277794


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2021)

Monday's ride:

What with lockdowns and weather and various demands on my time I hadn't started my attempt at the Lunacy Challenge for this year yet. I've resigned myself to the fact that I haven't been riding enough to enjoyably manage getting in enough imperial centuries, so will set a metric century target this time and build back up.

Monday was available and the weather looked good so I aimed to get on the road in the morning to rack up the miles. I was actually awake much earlier than planned when the dog decided that daylight = time to get up and prodded me in the face with a paw at 5am. Even after a relatively leisurely get up I was out on the road not long after seven and heading to do loop round the north of the county.

The forecast had changed overnight and didn't look quite as good so I made sure I had my waterproofs and decided to use the Raleigh rather than the Galaxy as I'd originally thought. The A49 was completely clear as I approached so I didn't even need to slow down at the junction, then there was a long stream of traffic headed the other way so I was really lucky to get that gap.

Heading through Condover I aimed for Ryton then Stapleton where there is an easier crossing back over the A49, which I was glad of as it was quite busy at this point. I then carried on to Exford's Green, Plealey and Pontesbury against a light wind. There was a bit of a moment with an Audiot who squeezed between me and an oncoming car headed into PontesburyThe driver following was more nervous and missed a couple of good opportunities to go past. i was glad to slip onto the cycle path and get away from this traffic.

Approaching Minsterley the headwind brought a strong smell of cooking beef from the corned beef factory there. The road through Horsebridge was fairly quiet and although it was still the tail-end of rush hour on the way to Westbury the traffic wasn't too bad. At Halfway House there wasn't a car to be seen as I crossed the Welshpool road, which is unusual. After Prince's Oak and Crew Green I crossed the Severn and onto the lanes through Melverley. I'd had it in mind to stop here for a snack but had somehow managed to forget to put any in my panniers. That's annoying but I wasn't going to be out all day so I decided to press on without.

The flat roads after Melverley make for easy riding to Maesbrook, The Wood and Woolston where I turned off towards West Felton (this lane was busier than expected), Grimpo and Rednal. Signs warning me about road closures and long delays turned out to be a bit over the top for the single vehicle being used for a bit of patching.

Darker cloud had been rolling in for some time and nearing Ellesmere it started to drizzle. Reaching the town centre it was enough to make me reach for the waterproofs and decide not to detour to look at The Mere. It stayed damp through Coptiviney, Welshampton, Lyneal and most of the way to Loppington, reminding me of a previous metric century round this area where I got absolutely drenched. Fortunately this time it did ease but the air went cool after the rain so I swapped the rain jacket for a fleece.

At Loppington it was clear that I had enough miles in hand to shorten the route home. With the wind having shifted round to a northerly I had a fairly quick run to Burlton and Baschurch then headed to Little Ness, Montford Bridge and the most direct way round the edge of Shrewsbury. Approaching Shelton I got overtaken by a lad on a mountain bike who made it look like I was stood still. I looked for the motor but there wasn't one - it was just me flagging on the gentle climb. On the descent to the traffic lights I had the advantage though and left him behind.

65.2 miles at 13.8 mph average. My Lunacy Challenge has started.





Nice near Stapleton first thing.





Just outside Plealey.





View to the Breidden before descending to Prince's Oak.





Crossing the Severn on the way to Melverley. Where'd the sunshine go?





Near Woolston. It looks to be raining over the hills.





Approaching West Felton.





The canal at Ellesmere.





The grand arch over a little lane near Welshampton.





The church at Welshampton.





At Loppington.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2021)

18 mile utility ride the day before AZ no.2 made me ineligible to ride under doping rules. Anyone else miss winter riding when it's this hot and sticky?


----------



## theloafer (16 Jun 2021)

just a short one today .. called in to see the boss as she is working from home and looking after her mum (Dementia) and sounded down last night. Aycliffe-Great Stainton-Redmarshall-over the A177 at Thorpe Thewles-Wolviston-Billingham.
retraced my route back to just before Thorpe Thewles and picked up the Wynyard cycle path al the way till it meets the A689 which has then part of the NCN1 route along side it all the way to Sedgefield, out past the racecourse back to Great Stainton through the industrial estate then home. then had to make a detour as i looked at e-bike controller and i was 2 mile short of 3000 miles so round the houses i did go  
trip to see boss | Ride | Strava 43.miles


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Jun 2021)

More hip physio today.
I went to Platts Eyot in the Thames at Hampton to look at the remains of the WW2 Motor Torpedo Boat sheds that recently burnt down, MTBs were built here during the war.





Some boats were rescued from the flames, not sure if this was one but it looks like a MTB.





Then on to Bushy Park, deer, swans and lots of good size carp cruising about in the ponds.










From the park into Kingston for a mooch around then along the river to Hampton Court and home via Bushy Park. 24 miles.


----------



## Donger (16 Jun 2021)

A nice timeless ride with @Dark46 today, out in a loop to Arlingham and back in hot sunshine. One of those days when it was better to keep going, producing your own air conditioning, than to stop. That didn't stop us from dismounting and downing pints of cold cider at the Passage Inn in Arlingham. On the way back we stopped for a moment on the banks of the Severn at Stonebench .... my one mile from home mark. @Dark46 took a candid picture as I had one last swig before heading home. 




Another great ride in good company. Another 31.8 miles ridden.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## PaulB (16 Jun 2021)

Mark Grant said:


> More hip physio today.
> I went to Platts Eyot in the Thames at Hampton to look at the remains of the WW2 Motor Torpedo Boat sheds that recently burnt down, MTBs were built here during the war.
> View attachment 594215
> 
> ...


It's a good job your Brompton was there to hold the last phone booth up, wasn't it?


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jun 2021)

Same two rides as yesterday. Work commute this morning 6.68 miles with an average of 19.1 mph. An extended ride home via Acaster Malbis where I stopped to take a couple of photographs, there is an old airfield somewhere?
I had another stop on the bridge over the Ouse where I watched the kids jumping off into the river! Really felt like doing that myself as I was far too hot riding with a backpack.
27.93 miles with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2021)

So with the bike repaired plans were back on .My short break away was booked at the last minute so not much research was done but one destination stood out Lake Vrynwy which I had read about @Rickshaw Phil rides . I had contacted Phil and he roughly advised a route I then plotted a hillier way . Left Oswestry across the A5 10 flat miles into Wales and the climbing starts a 900ft climb to start which was tough as the new chairing has a 39 inner ring compared to a 36 on the old one. More rolling then a descent then another big climb then a rapid descent as I neared the Lake which had a lovely hairpin bend . Got to the Lake once round the lake to find big sis at waiting at the cafe so coffee and cake was consumed




Crossing the boarder




Resting after the first climb




Made it




The Dam wall showing off my silver chainrings
Retraced my route home so the fast descent became monster climbs and the climbs descents




Apparently you can see Ironbridge from here
64 miles done ,elevation was recorded at 3900ft but felt more took 4hrs 21mins riding time average 14.8mph . Legs ache now . Can't remember most of the places name's lots of LL and certainly can't pronounce them


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2021)

13 rider said:


> So with the bike repaired plans were back on .My short break away was booked at the last minute so not much research was done but one destination stood out Lake Vrynwy which I had read about @Rickshaw Phil rides . I had contacted Phil and he roughly advised a route I then plotted a hillier way . Left Oswestry across the A5 10 flat miles into Wales and the climbing starts a 900ft climb to start which was tough as the chairing have a 39 inner ring compared to a 36 on the old one. More rolling then a descent then another big climb then a rapid descent as I neared the Lake which had a lovely hairpin bend . Got to the Lake once round the lake to find big sis at waiting at the cafe so coffee and cake was consumed
> View attachment 594258
> 
> Crossing the boarder
> ...


Great to hear you had a good ride. I must get myself out there again now.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Great to hear you had a good ride. I must get myself out there again now.


Was nice and quiet when I got there and left . Big Sister stopped another hour or so and said it was getting busier near dinner time .


----------



## gavgav (16 Jun 2021)

If I’m heading out on the bike after work, I normally do it straight after finishing, when motivation is at its highest. Different tonight though, as I watched the Wales football match and had tea, then set out at 7pm, on the carbon.

I thought it may be quieter on the roads at that time, but it was far from it, seeming just as busy as rush hour on the main road between Shrewsbury and Annscroft. There was a blustery westerly wind as well, which was a challenge until I turned East again in Annscroft. A group of 3 lads, in a Fiesta, also came storming past me, around a blind bend, they’d have stood no chance should anything have been coming in the opposite direction. In Hook a gate, I passed the pub and they were clambering out of the car in the car park, to head for the pub. By the standard of driving, I’d suggest they’d been lubricating elsewhere as well……

I called in on dad for half an hour and then set back out into the muggy air, with gathering black clouds, but no sign of any thunderstorms yet. I crossed the A49 and then, after passing the RSPCA centre, found some bizarre fly tipping, with 2 full-size car front seats dumped in a gateway……followed shortly by the back seats in the next gateway 

The roads to Condover and Betton Abbots were much quieter and pleasant riding with a tailwind, before I turned back into the wind and home.

14.93 miles at 13.4mph avg speed


----------



## ianbarton (17 Jun 2021)

13 rider said:


> Apparently you can see Ironbridge from here
> 64 miles done ,elevation was recorded at 3900ft but felt more took 4hrs 21mins riding time average 14.8mph . Legs ache now . Can't remember most of the places name's lots of LL and certainly can't pronounce them


Starting from Bala there is a good 55km loop up over to the lake. Ride around the lake and return via Llanuwchwyn via the other pass through the hills. It's about 900m of ascent. The hill up from the lake to the pass above is quite testing, but the lake is about 100m higher than Bala, so there isn't as much climbing on the return leg.


----------



## ianbarton (17 Jun 2021)

Not quite as hot yesterday. I went on one of my local loops to Whitchurch and back via Wrenbury. My chain has been slipping when in the small ring at the front and a big ring at the back. There is a short sharp ascent up Black Park road between Whitchurch and Marley Green. I stood up on the pedals and the chain decided to unship. Luckily I managed to unclip and avoid a face plant on the road. I got the chain back on and started off in a higher gear. Got my chain measuring tool out when I got home and it's definitely time for a new chain! So it's back to riding my PlanetX winter bike for a few days.

43km with 443m of ascent.

Whitchurch high street.





Yes, cafes are open again!


----------



## Old jon (17 Jun 2021)

A ride out with company today. Evidence of recent rainfall outside, but I believed the forecast. Out on the Spa and away to the far north (of Leeds) to meet the others.

Aim for Scarcroft, straight across the A58 onto one of the many Thorner Lanes then along Milner Lane to the right turn for Bramham. Skirt around that, find Clifford and ride on to Thorp Arch, crossing the River Wharfe on the way. Still a bit cool compared to recent days, what breeze there was seemed to be from the north and the ride into that to Tockwith kept the temperature reasonable.

Turn east towards Long Marston, as the miles go by the more the route bends southwards through Angram and to a cafe stop in Askham Richard. I should have bought a sandwich, they were very impressive. Next time for sure. From there, Bilborough is next then over the A64 to Bolton Percy. The road from there to Tadcaster is vaguely westward, we recross the Wharfe there and ride out along the Stutton road. But do not go into the village. Turn right instead and climb alongside the A64, which is in a cutting there, all the way to Red Brick Farm.

And back to the edge of Bramham. A reverse repeat of the earlier part of the ride, the views are different and the gradients altered. My legs were feeling the miles too, so a suggestion to miss that long slog by the golf course was a good one. Reach Scarcroft and turn left, top of that rise, turn right, yup that felt easier than the usual way to Tarn Lane. Turn left at the end of that and we can see the start point of the ride.

Separate ways home from there, for me eight or nine downhill miles. A good way to finish a wonderful ride out on a day of very fair weather. Big smile for the sixty miles on the clock at the end of my street, and climbing 2000 feet too!

Pictures again,


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jun 2021)

Out on the Tricross at 10am for a meet up with friends David & Martin. We headed out towards Thorner and then back through Scholes, Barwick in Elmet & Aberford.
lunch at the Fenton Cafe was lovely then back home before the rain.
32.75 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2021)

As per previous post I'm was away last week near Oswestry ,today I decided to ride home all 108 miles of it !! .I had checked the forecast and knew I would be riding towards the rain and would probably get wet at some stage . Out the door early at 0630 leaving the village of Whittington ,I knew the first half of the ride would be flatish .Down the lanes to Ellesmere and into @AndreaJ territory of Whixall . First traffic on route in Market Drayton crossing the A41 then back into the lanes rolled into the cafe at Norbury Junction ,44 miles down . Headed towards Cannock where it got a bit lumpy , going over the chase . Through Lichfield the only town I went through and that was because I was heading for the cafe at Curborough previously Mavis,s but now rebranded to Thyme kitchen ,Prices up ,cake portion smaller it's off my list now . Just before I got here it had started to spit with rain by the time I left it was raining . On with the rain jacket as I don't think it will stop now .I'm now on familiar roads ,Croxall ,Measham ,Odestone ,Markfield and home . Was properly drenched when I got home but still really enjoyed the ride all 108.04 miles with 3962ft of upness in a 7hrs 8 mins .
The route was plotted using cycle travel website and was excellent used lovely lanes nearly all the way home 
A lovely break which was really needed ,thanks to Big sister for driving everyone else home and being at the end of the home if rescue was required


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Jun 2021)

13 rider said:


> As per previous post I'm was away last week near Oswestry ,today I decided to ride home all 108 miles of it !! .I had checked the forecast and knew I would be riding towards the rain and would probably get wet at some stage . Out the door early at 0630 leaving the village of Whittington ,I knew the first half of the ride would be flatish .Down the lanes to Ellesmere and into @AndreaJ territory of Whixall . First traffic on route in Market Drayton crossing the A41 then back into the lanes rolled into the cafe at Norbury Junction ,44 miles down . Headed towards Cannock where it got a bit lumpy , going over the chase . Through Lichfield the only town I went through and that was because I was heading for the cafe at Curborough previously Mavis,s but now rebranded to Thyme kitchen ,Prices up ,cake portion smaller it's off my list now . Just before I got here it had started to spit with rain by the time I left it was raining . On with the rain jacket as I don't think it will stop now .I'm now on familiar roads ,Croxall ,Measham ,Odestone ,Markfield and home . Was properly drenched when I got home but still really enjoyed the ride all 108.04 miles with 3962ft of upness in a 7hrs 8 mins .
> The route was plotted using cycle travel website and was excellent used lovely lanes nearly all the way home
> A lovely break which was really needed ,thanks to Big sister for driving everyone else home and being at the end of the home if rescue was required


Good to see your route planning got you back out of Whixall, it’s a notorious for people getting lost!


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> Good to see your route planning got you back out of Whixall, it’s a notorious for people getting lost!


The area around Ellesmere to Whixall was like a flat version of Cornwall with all the single track lanes which all look the same . Followed a plotted route on my wahoo GPS rarely sends me wrong


----------



## theloafer (18 Jun 2021)

did a few jobs in garden yesterday . so had a free day so decided to pop out for coffee+cake as you do. just went the scenic route  out to shildon along the cyclepath to pick up the off road route (part of the W2W) towards Langton -Little Newsham to join the A67 to drop into Barnard Castle.
there was wall to wall traffic and one of my fav coffee stop was heaving ,so i pressed on to the next one but for a change took the Greta bridge road which meant using the A66  but it was only about a mile. which then put me back on track to Eppleby . coffee and scone gulped down it was time to head to the next stop via Manfield and the back way into Darlington.
took the short route through Darlo to get to the cyclepath by the A167 to Brafferton then called in at the Cozy coffee for some of Rosie's very yummy Mango and white choc cake . as it was now getting very chilly headed home with a detour to the hole in the wall another good day 50 miles done
just popped out for a coffee | Ride | Strava 

part of the W2W









mango and white choc


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jun 2021)

Start today's cycling shenanigans by removing the fron wheel from the Scott and replacing it with the one from the Revell. Remove the knackered tyre, pack it up and lable it, put it in my backpack. Ride! Drop off parcel after NCN270 bit, then loop back downhill and to the Spar shop to drop it off for Collect+.
Then the standard zip out to the ramp at Leg O'Mutton. Had a brief conversation with a local lady who hasn't ridden back to Yelverton this way before. I warned her about the ramp at Leg O'Mutton, and she was still in sight when I stopped to turn. She went straight up it, no bother...

Bike felt slightly odd, as the Revell front wheel has a rigid 28c tyre on, and the rear on the Scott has a 25c folder. I don't see why I should notice, but it did feel odd at times. The point is, it worked.
However, when I got back, I noticed a problem I'd caused myself by swapping the cabling between the two bikes. The loops was a bit much from the left shifter, and the pressure had split the ferrule and the end of the cable where it met the cable stop. Out with the tools to shorten and re-adjust...
Stats:




I think I upped the average a bit trying to keep up with the aforementioned lady, certainly felt it at the turnaround point!
Great weather, not too busy on the trails, road traffic ridiculous.


----------



## Mburton1993 (19 Jun 2021)

Did this today, was supposed to be to Liverpool but at 29 miles in I realise I didn't have my phone, so all the way back scanning the floor, no luck, get home with the thin hope it might be on the counter, wasn't, so if any one comes across a little black phone on the A580 do let me know.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Jun 2021)

Took a wee early morning ride on the moss today, not sunny but nice and warm with a slight breeze, just fine!
Lovely place for relaxing and de stressing, conservation area and full of wildlife, so lucky to have this right on our doorstep.
Knew Mr M was out walking Oscar so went in a different entrance and ambushed them
Oscar was happy to see me and very excited about his first proper encounter with a bike.
When he’s older and his bones are strong enough would love to take him to some trails on Deeside.
I did a couple of circuits on the dirt path with Oscar chasing me, he loved it and was making the same racket he makes when we arrive at the dog park  Will require lots of training and practice to be safe on the trails but his first go went well


----------



## Old jon (19 Jun 2021)

The weather is being kind still, and a bike ride seems a good idea. Take Bob Jackson out of the shed, point in the direction of away and start pedalling.

Perhaps by force of habit, after crossing the Aire at Crown Point me and the bike started that long pull up Harrogate Road. OK, Slaid Hill it is and to relieve the tedium, work out where to go after that. Higher up the Wharfe valley than the previous ride then. Alwoodley Gates to Golden Acre Park to Kings Road and Bramhope. And a bit more climbing along Old Lane to cross the A658.

Run out of road names and numbers for a while, so straight on for a bit. A left and right across Otley Old Road is the long and quick descent by the Otley Chevin Forest Park. Which has some trees. Another left and right leads to the Chevin pub, right turn towards Otley and Wharfe Meadows Park for a munch stop. Why north of the river? ‘Cos the next bit is up the hill to Farnley. A couple started the climb a few yards before I started moving, and for a while the gap was constant. Then I slowed and lost sight of them.

Tandems are not a common sight these days, saw one coming down from Farnley as I was reaching the crest. Down the hill, across the Washburn and pedal on to the Harrogate / Bradford road. Turn right to go to Pool, quite a wait here as traffic was dense. (is it OK to say that?) Anyway, back across the river, the Wharfe that is, a bit downstream of where the Washburn joins it. A three river ride today it is. And out of Pool on the road to Arthington.



Under the railway viaduct, turn right onto Creskeld Lane, a couple of hundred yards up that and there is the couple I saw on the hill up to Farnley. They were stopped, I was not going to stop unless . . .

No stop needed, in passing I said they would likely pass me on the way up. Oddly, they did not, but wait until later. Through Bramhope and decide to stay on the A660 for a change, past the western side of Golden Acre Park. All is now easy, cross the Ring Road and on to Headingley and you may guess who caught up with me at the lights on Shaw Lane. I turned right onto North Lane, they went straight on.

Down the hill to Kirkstall and the towpath, along that was quieter than the road and zero traffic lights. From the end of the canal to home is a wiggle through a corner of Hunslet and up the road a bit. Thirty eight miles, two thousand two hundred feet of going up and a big grin! Oh, and the weather was just perfect too.

The illustrated version, but no audio . . .


----------



## chriswoody (19 Jun 2021)

I had a day free of family duties and was able to plan for a full day in the saddle. The problem was the weather and for once it wasn't the cold. The last days have seen temperatures hovering around 35°c and whilst today was a little cooler, it wasn't by much. I headed North and towards the shade of the forest, soon I was ticking off all the usual land marks and I went, from the pig farm to the glider school and on into the forest. The forest itself looks deceptively green, however it is perilously dry and the fire risk is currently at its highest level.






Turning this way and that, from overgrown tracks to gravel roads, I make my way ever further North. The tracks are so dry that the soil has turned really fine and like sand, which makes progress hard in the morning sun.






I head pass the lake at Anglebecksteich and climb up onto the Teifantal, the heat has already climbed into the high twenties and I'm grateful for any shade I can find. Passed the Teifental I hit tarmac for a few kilometres and it's a relief for my legs as we make good time. Sections of gravel are interspersed with the gravel road and it all conspires to bring me further North in good time.






I'm soon drawing close to the furthest North I would travel today and the hamlet of Schmarbeck with it's old traditional barns and farmsteads.






After Schmarbeck I ride onto another patch of heathland and it's here that I turn to the East for a few kilometres before I make the turn South again and run towards home. The heathland up here is very open and the heat can really be felt.






Fast gravel roads lead me through the forest and towards the lakes that I'd camped at last year with my son. Today there are a number of people here swimming and partying in the sun. I stop for a while and eat some lunch under the shade of a Silver Birch.






Then it's back out onto the open heathland as I start to head South. It's all looking a bit parched and drab at the moment. In a few months this will be a riot of purple colour as the heather blooms.








After the Heathland and I'm back into the forest for a few kilometres and the shade is most welcome. The first kilometres are really easy on fast gravel fire roads, then a connecting track is rough and hard work, before emerging again onto fast gravel.






The sun is really intense now and the temperature has tipped over 30°c, the forest is not so closely packed here and I am starting to feel the heat. I'm fantasising about cold beer and Ice Cream, but first I need to get home. It's another hour of all kinds of forest tracks before I reach Reberallah and collapse under the welcome shade of the big oak tree.





After twenty minutes I'm feeling refreshed and ready to tackle the last kilometres back home. I hadn't appreciated until today how little shade these forests were providing and I'm hunting for any I can find. Finally the last track is ridden and I'm out onto the roads, ticking off mentally the features I know so well, then we're finally there at my garden gate. In hindsight, today was probably a little over ambitious given the weather, but 89 kilometres covered in total. I'm well and truly beat now and need a lie down with a cold drink!


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2021)

A short, hard ride today, in an attempt to ensure that next week's 400k isn't too painful. 36k with hills (inc. a 1:5) and a good shower required afterwards.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jun 2021)

Saturday and pre ride fettling of a new chain for the Defy; the previous chain had worn towards 0.75 percent and in the interests of maintaining the rest of mechanism (and saving trying to work out where a stiff link or five where) a new Shimano chain had been fitted just as it started raining on Thursday. Some stiffness was quickly resolved by running it cross chained for a couple of minutes but there was a still an obvious issue of it climbing on top of the chainwheel which turned out to be the supplied quick link marked as a 11 speed but the pins were really tight. Quick link changed and at 1215 north to Ripley; surprisingly not too busy for once. Then north east via Nidd, Scotton and Staveley to fifth letter ABC of Mins*k*ip




Paused by the river in Boroughbridge and then avoided _Dodge the Potholes _by going via Cundall to Thornton Bridge. Resumed a north east orientation through Sessay




and Hutton Sessay where clearly the days oldest road vehicle was passed.




Once across the A19 in a landscape with the Kilburn White Horse dominant




I eventually found Litt*l*e Thirkleby,








The Komoot sourced route on the Wahoo had taken me to what I thought was the place with an highly overgrown stone structure which I had assumed was the nameboard. Disappointed I had followed the Komoot route into Carlton Husthwaite and using a BT wifi signal had got the downloaded OS map on the phone to load (confused as to why a downloaded map needs an internet connection) and, intending on looking for another 5th letter L, discovered I was too far east. A couple of narrow lanes followed and then south on the A19 to Thor*m*anby.








Another narrow lane, this one with passing places, south east to join the road from Raskelf. Nearing Brafferton I encountered the days only TTLs and then north back to Thor*n*ton Bridge.




Direct to Boroughbridge and back to Minskip but then stayed on the A6055 to Ferrensby where I paused by the duck pond. West back via Ripley. 59.42 miles 1988ft climbed Avg 15.8 mph; a bit faster than normal, the new chain must be efficient.


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Jun 2021)

Tandem ride out with friends on theirs around Kendal- went up the 25% [inplaces!] Underbarrow Hill and down into Kendal then out to Brigsteer stopping at The Wheatsheaf where we started our plans to do the C2C [again] next Spring but this time on the tandems!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

Mburton1993 said:


> Did this today, was suppost to be to Liverpool but at 29 miles in I realise I didn't have my phone, so all the way back scanning the floor, no luck, get home with the thin hope it might be on the counter, wasn't, so if any one comes across a little black phone on the A580 do let me know.


Bad luck!

Bit of a long shot, but why not try ringing it? It may be intact and have been picked up by an honest person. Obviously, if it is locked then they won't be able to answer it though!


----------



## gavgav (19 Jun 2021)

I got out for my longest ride in a couple of years, today and some new territory explored as well. It was cloudy and cool enough for a light jacket layer, as I set out with the easterly wind behind me to begin with.

I meandered through the Shrewsbury suburbs and out to Montford Bridge, where I turned onto lanes towards Little Ness, but turned off and descended to Grafton. Next was Yeaton, Walford Heath and almost to Old Woods, where I went North again to Myddle.

I joined new territory there, as I branched off and up to the A528, which wasn’t too busy on the fairly short section, before I was back onto lanes again and road surfaces that were better than most main roads, to Noneley. There were plenty of planes coming into and out of the nearby airfield. I was then back onto lanes I knew, for a short while, before more new territory again to Wolverley, Newtown and Waterloo. Nothing particularly picturesque about these sections, unless you like fields, on NCN route 455, not to be confused with 45 that I would join fairly soon, but lovely cycling territory with it being most flat and no cars seen for what must have been 5 miles.

I went up Gilbert’s lane and then around the side of Coton Hall, before a short section on the “B” road and back onto new territory to Prees, crossing the railway line just after a train had passed through the station. It’s quite a climb out of Prees, following route 45, but pleasant lanes to Darliston and Fauls, with some beautiful big houses around this area, but road surfaces that were back to rough and potholed again. I’d warmed up now and stopped to remove the jacket as well.

I then skirted Marchamley Wood and onto Rookery Lane, where I began the proper steep climbing up to Marchamley. Standing on pedals job in places. The descent out of Marchamley was ruined by a road surface that had completely broken up, almost to the point of being unrideable, but took it steady and came out at Kenstone, where I was back onto lanes I’d ridden before.

The descent through Booley is always good fun, passing the West Midlands Shooting Ground, where plenty of shots were being fired. I saw my first car for ages, a Police car, by Hawkstone Park, where a motocross event was taking place and got a nice wave off them for pulling in and letting them avoid a crater in the road.

Next was the climb past Harcourt Hall, pausing to take a snap of the view to the Wrekin, before descending to Stanton upon Hine Heath.




The road out of Stanton, towards Moreton Corbett, is another in a terrible potholed state, so took that steady, then passed the castle, which was busy with visitors, then turned east towards Shawbury. I knew this would be a battle against the wind, as the wind sock from the RAF base was horizontal and it was certainly very gusty, pretty much for the next 10 miles or so!

From Shawbury I joined the lanes to Poynton and Roden, pausing to take a picture of the poppies in a field





From Roden I continued onto Rodington Heath, where it was nice to be able to take the lane to Upton Magna, without the deep flood being there. The road is awful though, from where the water has been sat on it for the winter. Busy with traffic leaving the archery ground as well.

Next was Berwick Wharf and out onto the road to Atcham, where a moron decided to overtake 3 chaps cycling towards me, just as I was alongside them, giving neither me or them enough room. A wedding was taking place at the Mytton and Mermaid, with the guests enjoying photos by the river, which some kids were playing in, along with a dog having a whale of a time.

I then took the road to Cross Houses, where I had to wait an age at the roundabout to get onto the A458, which I was only on for a very short time, still long enough for a ridiculous close pass where I may as well have been sat in their passenger seat.

The lanes to Berrington and Betton Abbots were quieter, thankfully, before I turned towards home, with the legs pretty glad to stop turning the pedals, but enjoyment levels were good.

56.02 miles at 12.8mph avg


----------



## ianbarton (20 Jun 2021)

gavgav said:


> I went up Gilbert’s lane and then around the side of Coton Hall, before a short section on the “B” road and back onto new territory to Prees, crossing the railway line just after a train had passed through the station. It’s quite a climb out of Prees, following route 45, but pleasant lanes to Darliston and Fauls, with some beautiful big houses around this area, but road surfaces that were back to rough and potholed again. I’d warmed up now and stopped to remove the jacket as well.
> 
> I then skirted Marchamley Wood and onto Rookery Lane, where I began the proper steep climbing up to Marchamley. Standing on pedals job in places. The descent out of Marchamley was ruined by a road surface that had completely broken up, almost to the point of being unrideable, but took it steady and came out at Kenstone, where I was back onto lanes I’d ridden before.


The descent from Marchamley has been bad for as long as I can remember. I think that the Council has forgotten that it exists.


----------



## Donger (20 Jun 2021)

101.9km (63.4 miles) for me today. I tagged a few miles on to the beginning and to the end of our club ride for my entry in the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge for June.

A great club ride, with eight of us heading out to Stroud before the serious climb of the day up Butterrow Hill to Minchinhampton and then looping around through Avening and Chavenage to Nailsworth and back to Quedgeley. Well impressed by the coffee stop at Chavenage (called the Wild Carrot). Decent coffees and cakes, plenty of outdoor seating as well as indoor sheltered areas and loads of bike parking. Justifiably popular among the cycling community.

There were a couple of little bumps and bruises among the peloton today, but fortunately nothing serious. I was not alone in dismounting as we climbed through the dreaded Shortwood area of Nailsworth on the return leg .... in fact 7 of the 8 of us got off and walked. The downhills were even worse, with some steep, very bendy sections where you just dreaded meeting an oncoming car. That's Shortwood for you. Much steeper lanes than in Forest Green on the opposite side of the valley.

Got through it all and threw in an extra 14 miles down to Framilode Church and back at the end to bring up the magic 100km. Another great club ride. Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## geocycle (20 Jun 2021)

A journey to the end of the world, well Knott End, where the view sometimes makes me feel there is nothing more out there! Was shattered after two days of house clearance so decided on a flat 35 miler to the sw corner of my patch. It was certainly flat, only 182m of climbing and an uncharacteristic 15mph average. Breezy across the reclaimed land of the Fylde drained by the monks of Cockersands abbey. Reached the ferry jetty looking across the Wyre to Fleetwood and enjoyed a great lemon meringue ice cream. Cleared the head.


----------



## C R (20 Jun 2021)

Today I was aiming for a 50 miler. I plotted a route out to Broadway that would give just over the target distance, the only uncertainty was what the weather would do. When I got up this morning it was apparent that it had rained quite a bit overnight, but it wasn't raining any more, and the forecast was for drizzle for a bit and then dry.

Out at 6:05, heading through the lanes to Earls Croome, and then left for Eckington via Baughton and Defford. I was making good time, but the drizzle started, and was getting thicker as I went through Bredon and up towards Overbury, where I took the right turn towards the A46 roundabout at Teddington.

Got to Teddington fairly quickly, and then headed for Toddington, with the drizzle still quite thick, and both Bredon hill and the Cotswolds shrouded in mist








By the time I got Toddington the drizzle was thinning, and I was now half way through the ride, turning towards Broadway.

The ride to Broadway was uneventful, turning towards Chidswickham for the last stretch. Things now took a bad turn, though. A car came out from one of the side roads on my left, and I only just managed to swerve around it as the driver finally stopped across the lane once he heard my shouts. I said to the driver to keep their eyes open, and carried on, hoping that was all the excitement for the day.

Unfortunately, it sounds like he didn't like my advice about his driving. A couple of minutes later I heard a car coming up behind, and as it overtook I noticed it was the car that had just nearly hit me, after overtaking he swerved back into the lane, and slammed the brakes. I managed to swerve around, but he opened his door as I was going past and I hit the door with my left side and fell to the floor. Luckily I had scrubbed most of my speed, so I only had some bruises and scrapes, and not much damage to the bike either.

While I was lying on the floor he started shouting at me that it was my fault that he had nearly hit me earlier . I pointed out he was the one joining from the side road, and I had avoided the accident, while now he had actually hurt me. With all the noise the neighbours came out, and asked him to stop shouting at me as I was hurt. He said I was fine and drove off. There was a car behind him who corroborated my story, and even provided his address. All now reported to the police.

I think I might have been OK to ride home, but I wasn't sure about the state of the bike, so called my wife to rescue me. The neighbours that had come out brought me a blanket and a cup of tea, and he even drove to the address the other driver had given and took photos of the car showing the damage to the door. They were really nice, waiting with me until my wife arrived.

Shame, as I was having a great ride, and it would have been a great imperial half, at least, I'm mostly OK and will ride another day, though maybe not this way.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> Today I was aiming for a 50 miler. I plotted a route out to Broadway that would give just over the target distance, the only uncertainty was what the weather would do. When I got up this morning it was apparent that it had rained quite a bit overnight, but it wasn't raining any more, and the forecast was for drizzle for a bit and then dry.
> 
> Out at 6:05, heading through the lanes to Earls Croome, and then left for Eckington via Baughton and Defford. I was making good time, but the drizzle started, and was getting thicker as I went through Bredon and up towards Overbury, where I took the right turn towards the A46 roundabout at Teddington.
> 
> ...


Hope you and the bike are ok ,There are some nobbers out there ,If you have witnesses report it


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> Today I was aiming for a 50 miler. I plotted a route out to Broadway that would give just over the target distance, the only uncertainty was what the weather would do. When I got up this morning it was apparent that it had rained quite a bit overnight, but it wasn't raining any more, and the forecast was for drizzle for a bit and then dry.
> 
> Out at 6:05, heading through the lanes to Earls Croome, and then left for Eckington via Baughton and Defford. I was making good time, but the drizzle started, and was getting thicker as I went through Bredon and up towards Overbury, where I took the right turn towards the A46 roundabout at Teddington.
> 
> ...



Blimey, that's appalling. 

Get a solicitor, get damages included personal injury, insist the rozzers throw the book at him. 

Just awful.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Jun 2021)

The weather took a turn for the better, so took advantage with 40 miles and 3,500ft of climbing en tandem in the peaks with the lovely Mrs T.


----------



## C R (20 Jun 2021)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. The incident has been reported, and I am waiting to be contacted. 

I wasn't hurt seriously, some scrapes in my left hand and cheek and a bruise on my left shoulder, but nothing serious. I think the only damage to the bike is a twisted left hand shifter, which should just twist back by loosening the brace. Quite lucky. His door took the brunt of the damage, as it got forced forward when I got caught by it, he was struggling to get it to close when he left, and there's damage to the body work of both the door and the front panel. It is going to be an expensive outburst for him.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> His door took the brunt of the damage, as it got forced forward when I got caught by it, he was struggling to get it to close when he left, and there's damage to the body work of both the door and the front panel. *It is going to be an expensive outburst for him.*



Every cloud...


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Jun 2021)

It sounded like lots of rain overnight but the roads seemed to have dried off this morning although there were a lot of dark looking clouds about. Started off to Loppington where the road has surface dressed sometime in the last couple of days although only a short stretch was done and carried on all way to Burlton, crossed the road and carried on to Marton. Turned off to Petton as I haven’t been this way for a while before turning back down to Weston Lullingfields, back to Baschurch along the newly fixed lane then to Stanwardine, Bagley, Lee, past Whitemere with lots of people sailing today, over the crossroads to Colemere, Pikesend, Lyneal, Bettisfield where there had definitely not been any pothole repairs, Northwood turning towards home with a detour down Ossage Lane, Horton then home. 36.4 miles.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jun 2021)

Sunday and after an earlier prediction of heavy rain all day the day dawned overcast but by ten past one glimmers of brightness had appeared and a long sleeve jersey quickly changed for a short sleeve one. North via Killinghall and up the A61 to just beyond Ripon, then continuing north to the 5th letter ABC of Hutt*o*n Conyers




Through Nunwick, Wath (pausing for a snack), Kirklington,




Carthorpe, Burneston and Excelby to join onto the A6055 – a detached northern section to the same numbered road that runs between Knaresborough and Boroughbridge and which acts as local road parallel to the A1(M) like the A168 further south. The Wahoo squealed but I carried on joining the route of NCN71 through a motorway junction with the A684; unlike NCN67 at junction 45 this NCN was screened by a 6ft fence from the adjacent carriageway. East of the motorway junction the NCN crossed the road busy with HGVs heading to a truckstop so the crossing button was pressed. It then crossed the actual access to the truckstop but without any crossing lights. Quite where the NCN went thereafter I was uncertain but its winding route was not going to be followed so onto the A684, the Wahoo squealing its delight as the plotted route that had been through Leeming Bar was rejoined. In Morton on Swale what might not be North Yorkshire Polices latest patrol car passed.




Two hours in and another snack break at Romandby then through Northallerton




A couple of wrong turnings corrected and Brom*p*ton reached; maybe someone had been trying to fold the sign.




Looped back to Northallerton and took the A168; this being an original part of that numbered road and well away from the A1(M). Transpired I was lucky as the road was lined with signs implying surface dressing was imminent. It was rough; that rough on a down grade section that the vibrations caused the Wahoo to enter lap mode without being touched. Turning into the B1448 Thirsk was reached and immediately beyond Sowe*r*by ( the fifth letter Q being skipped as seemingly non existant)




Into Dalton I stopped the plotted route and headed to Topcliffe and Rainton where I pondered the time and to speed up the return journey headed west out of the village; a road that use to cross the A1 on the level but now is blocked either side of the A1(M) and a single carriageway bridge provides a crossing. Joined the A61 to Ripon then passed through the market place.




Direct to Bishop Monkton for a snack break on a stream side bench, then up Moor Road and back south via the A61. Another metric century after yesterdays near miss; 69.37 miles 2178 ft climbed, avg 15.4mph


----------



## gavgav (20 Jun 2021)

C R said:


> Today I was aiming for a 50 miler. I plotted a route out to Broadway that would give just over the target distance, the only uncertainty was what the weather would do. When I got up this morning it was apparent that it had rained quite a bit overnight, but it wasn't raining any more, and the forecast was for drizzle for a bit and then dry.
> 
> Out at 6:05, heading through the lanes to Earls Croome, and then left for Eckington via Baughton and Defford. I was making good time, but the drizzle started, and was getting thicker as I went through Bredon and up towards Overbury, where I took the right turn towards the A46 roundabout at Teddington.
> 
> ...



Gosh this is dreadful. I hope, with all the witnesses, that this dangerous idiot is dealt with appropriately.


----------



## footloose crow (21 Jun 2021)

*Feeding the Crow*

Some days I need to feed the Crow. It nags me, whispers in my ear, gnaws at my conscience until I have to give in and ride. Not a short ride but one that stretches my imagination and forces me to hurt my legs and lungs. Not a long ride by the standards of many but the only standard I have is the one I set myself. Although that it not true, it is the Crow inside me that sets the standard, that expresses his disappointment if I give in too easily, fail to meet my self imposed goals. 






I have lain in bed too long this morning, putting off the moment to leave. Not comfortable with my plan, I tell my wife that I may just ride and see how it goes, come back after a few miles if it doesn't feel right. I have felt tired these last few days for no reason at all. She is worried about me. It is gone 10am by the time I leave when my plan was to go at 8. I test myself on the first hill, analysing my body, alert to the signs that will tell me how well I will go today. Brain in neutral, spin, watch the ground in front of the tyre and not the how far way the summit lies. A straight road, I could see the summit creep closer but it is better not to think at all. It feels OK this morning, even better when I pass a small peloton of three although I can see they are even older than me.

The greeness of Cornwall this month never ceases to take my breath away - or maybe that is just the relentless hills. I try to count the shades of green, order them, identify the trees I pass, the wildflowers rioting in the hedgerows. The miles pass - or rather the kilometres, as I have moved to being metric in line with my audax rides. Roche, an untidy gaggle of mid 20th century housing and industrial estates arrives and this is the first place I could turn around. The Crow says 'go on' and the bike obeys. I have no choice but to keep riding then, over the A30 packed with holidaymakers and along the straight back road that used to be the A30 before the dual carriageway was built. 

I catch up with another cyclist and tuck in a few metres back, slower than I would have gone but reluctant to pass, enjoying the ease of following someone else, watching her legs pump up and down, following her gear changes as the roads pitches up and down. We part company at a roundabout and she gives me a wave. 

Back lanes now, my natural habitat. I like the restricted vision to just the next bend, the warmth of the overhanging trees, the glimpses through farm gateways of the rolling fields and scattered woods. Sunshine breaking through the clouds, warm on my arms and legs, a hot band of heat around the rim of the helmet. 'Keep drinking' says the Crow. 






Into Bodmin along a quiet lane, then suburban streets all Sunday morning quiet and suddenly like a bucket of cold water tipped over my head thrown into the busy town centre, traffic from all directions and as I enter a mini roundabout I can feel one of my contact lens depart my eye and fly off. Instant blurring. I can use the other eye but it is harder. I have gone from contentment to some anxiety. Burred vision is a bit dangerous but the Crow doesn't care. 'On, on' he says.

The Camel Trail beckons next. It is the easiest way through the hills around Bodmin but I hate it. It is always busy, the surface is poor and the views restricted by the trees on either side. A cool green tunnel that filters the light and where I struggle to see the potholes with my blurred vision. The Wahoo turns itself off on this section. It always does. I don't know why. Maybe it is the trees and steep sided valley or maybe there is a deep Celtic curse on the land that abhors new technology.

It comes back to life with a cheery chirrup as the Camel Trail ends and points me up a 15% slope that goes on and on. The road relents to 5-7% for a few miles and I wonder how I ever thought I might ride up the Ventoux one day, if I can't manage this without gasping. The Crow says he wants to do the Ventoux no matter what I think so 'get used to the idea and keep pedalling'. Up through the beautiful moorland village of St Breward, cows grazing free on the greens and old granite houses and suddenly onto Bodmin Moor itself. This is Open Access country, no more walls or hedges but open land in all directions, rolling rough grass, bracken and gorse, the odd bent tree surviving against the odds. This is the only part of Cornwall that gets snow every winter. Just three hundred metres above the turbulent Atlantic rollers but that height is enough to make it a world apart from the verdant valleys below. An ancient landscape of worn granite and standing stone circles that are older than the pyramids. 






After weeks of cycling on choked roads, fighting the holiday traffic, struggling to get across the A roads with nose to tail cars and vans the calmness of the Moor is a balm. The Crow is chuckling, he is happy. I am 60k from home and the empty roads stretch to the far horizon, dipping up and down and I want to just keep going forever.















The Wahoo gently guides me around the Moor and I don't have to make any decisions, just enjoy the views across a widespread ocean of rough moorland, until it is time to drop back down into the real world, via a steep twisting hill that I am delighted to be descending rather than ascending.

From here it just a case of following quiet lanes, deeply incised between tall banks of Cornish hedges and walls, rising and falling like a pod of whales, each bend bringing a new view, wildflowers and the call of sheep and cattle, the hissing of the tyres. The relentless creaking of my saddle rails is the only discordant note. A small section of the Camel Trail (again) eases me past some steep hills and then a long uphill through woods and old farms, granite lined fields and overhanging trees brings me back to the always busy Roche. The Crow needs feeding here and so do I - an ice cream hits the spot as I sit outside the traffic stained garage and listen to the everlasting roar from the A30 a hundred metres away. 

The way home from here, another 25k, is well worn in my neural pathways and the Wahoo can be switched off. This is the hardest part of the ride physically and psychologically as I am starting to tire and I don't have the constant novelty of new lanes and vistas to distract me. I know these roads too well from my winter rides and even though they are cloaked in green, bursting with new life and the summer wind is gentle against my bare arms, I just want to get them over with. 

The Crow has been fed. He is happy with the distance and the challenge. He has only one thing to say as I lead him back up the garden path. 'Next week' he whispers 'you have that 200k ride to Lands End and the Lizard to do'. But thats for another day I tell him and lean the bike and the Crow against the house and go in for some tea.


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Jun 2021)

Out just before 6.30am for an extended commute to work, a bit nippy this morning so a base layer, arm warmers and long finger gloves were welcome. My backpack also keeps me pretty warm too. 27.81 miles with an average of 16.3 mph.
Then my regular commute home just after 5pm of 6.74 miles with an average of 17.6 mph, still a bit chilly 🥶


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Jun 2021)

Despite an early morning wake up call courtesy of neighbours toddler having a meltdown in the garden I didn’t get moving until late morning which did at least give the sun time to reappear. Took a roundabout sort of way into Wem via Waterloo and Edstaston and over the railway crossing to head to Aston and Barkers Green. The council have been busy surface dressing the lane through Barkers Green which is a bit disappointing although it must have been done a few days as it wasn’t too loose, turned back towards Wem to get to Tilley, Nonely and out to Myddle. Back down the main road to Burlton, English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal, Northwood and home. 26 miles exactly with quite a few other cyclists out today. 
The little Highland calf was too cute not to take his picture!


----------



## Old jon (22 Jun 2021)

A ride out with company today, and a cool bright morning to start it with. The route promised hills, and delivered on that promise. Off I rode on the Spa.

Half a dozen for company, and at least one other club met at the same place this morning. We pedalled off towards Wike, turned left there to the A61 and along that to Harewood. Down through the deer park, or thereabouts, and our first visit to the A659 today, riding along it to return to the A61 and cross the River Wharfe. A bit further north is the left turn to Dunkeswick, the road begins to rise after leaving the village on the way to Weeton.

Still rising after crossing the A658 on the way to Huby and then Almscliff Crag. Things level out then, relatively. Three Gates Lane was part of the way around to the north of Braythorn, I think, and then around the northern end of Lindley Wood Reservoir, a really fun downhill in that bit. Farnley after leaving the reservoir on our left and another whizz to Otley, grub stop time. Then Pool and Arthington, but not Creskeld Lane today. The route notes said Weardley Bank, which I thought would be the road from that village up to Burden Head Farm on the way to Eccup.

I was wrong. Turn right off the A659 onto Rawden Hill, seems good, it cuts a corner off. A much bigger corner than I thought. There is another right turn along here, Bedlam Lane. Which takes us, breathlessly in my case, almost all the way to Burden Head Farm. Steep, narrow, gravel patches and the occasional bend as well. Fun when it’s done though.

Eccup was a relaxing ride after that. Village to reservoir and the A61 again for short stretch. Then folk go separate ways. Back to Slaid Hill for me, Roundhay Park gates, Oakwood and back across the Aire at Crown Point on my last lap to home. Big smile after 2815 feet of upward stuff and forty six miles, most of them on fair good roads surrounded by great scenery. Great day for a ride, great company too.

Down and up, east and west.


----------



## a.twiddler (22 Jun 2021)

*22/6/21*
Going stir crazy. Time constraints prevent me going for a decent ride. So much good weather wasted after all the rain during May and the early part of June. Mild today, not too hot. After rushing about during the morning I decide to squeeze in a tiny ride to the Library on the Linear, motivated by the prospect of a thundering good read later on. A quick once over, then out through the back gate.

A builder’s lorry reversing on the left blocks traffic coming from that direction, nothing coming the other way, so I launch. Feeling at home straight away, I get into lower gears until my legs get warmed up. Rolling steadily along I find my way to Swanlow lane and the uphill traffic lights. I get a run up then ease off. The lights change before I would have liked, but remain green until I’ve passed through. I settle down on the slightly undulating straight part of Swanlow Lane. It has traffic islands at intervals to discourage overtaking. I am just passing a car which is parked half on, half off the pavement just before one of these traffic islands when I hear an engine noise behind me and a large 4 X 4 overtakes on the other side of the road and traffic island. I have seen this happen before, and I wonder how often one of these vehicles actually collides with someone coming out of the many drives and small roads along this stretch.

I carry on to the roundabout on the A54 then follow it round to the downhill run to the town centre. I reach 27mph before getting into the right hand lane and stopping at the filter traffic lights. I get going again, turn right then left into a car park then up the kerb on the other side for a few yards to the Library. Sadly, it would normally be open at this time but a notice announces that it is closed “due to staff shortages”. Looks like I will be camping on the shores of Lake Disappointment tonight.

I follow the road round, take a brief short cut through the shopping precinct and turn right on to Dingle Lane. Straight on across a small roundabout, over some speed humps, right across a rather tricky pavement with some tight turns and on to Queensway.

I am quite pleased that I get through there slowly, steadily, and nochalantly, barely having to think about it. Two walkers approaching step apart and I say “straight down the middle” and one replies, “is there room for two on there?”

Left into Churchill Parkway then right at the T junction on Gladstone St. I sail on up Townfields Road a lot more easily than I did last time. A few degrees lower temperature makes a lot of difference though I was starting to warm up a bit at the top.

Left on to Swanlow lane at the top and through the lanes to my back gate.

It’s gratifying that I can just hop on this bike now and just pedal off, having accustomed myself to it, after a year, like my others. It’s a sign of my desperation that I’m including this miniature ride in “My ride today”._ Must_ get out more!

Distance: 3.5miles Max Speed:27mph Average Speed 8.7mph

Total Ascent:​


































118​


































ft​​Total Descent:118​ft​​Start Elevation:187​ft​End Elevation:187​ft​​Min Elevation:126​ft​​Max Elevation:219​ft​​


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Jun 2021)

A Beatiful morning for a longer ride to work. The River Ouse was so still and not a cloud in the sky. 27.47 miles with an average of 16.5 mph, lovely!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2021)

Once again, this was on Sunday. Bear with me here...

After last weeks hill avoidance session, I decided that this weekend my climbing legs needed a bit of exercise. It was time to go into the Black Forest, which isn't as adventurous as it sounds because it's about three kilometres from my village.

Friday evening I got the map out. Three kilometres from my village it erupts in a mass of contours like geographical acne.

I decided not to be too adventurous and to substitute climbing for distance, but a goal was needed too. The _Hochburg bei Emmendingen_ seemed a good starting point: a castle ruin in the shoulder of some hills, which would give me a good chance to collapse while pretending I was appreciating the culture. This would be followed by a descent and climb up one of the valleys to a town called Freiamt. On the other side of Freiamt was another pass which led into another valley; the plan was to get there, turn around and come back via a more direct route, having proved my legs were up to climbing. Buoyed up by this success I could repeat the ride later this year and drop into the valley beyond; it was psychology versus geography.

To tip the balance in my favour, I also packed a large bag of Skittles.

The way to the castle was a bit steep, but that's rather the point. It wasn't designed as a tourist attraction.






Th castle has been made safe and generally restored for visitors but it's free to get in. We don't seem to have anything as ubiquitous as the National Trust and it's looked after by a local organisation: It's amazing the sort of charitable trusts which exist in every town in Germany.

It was also completely deserted so I could explore...






I wandered around for about half an hour, found some interesting tunnels which I filmed for Beautiful Daughter, and eventually decided I should probably get moving as this was supposed to be a "quick" ride...

This is where the real climbing started, through deep gorges with pine forests on both sides. The road got narrow and twisted alongside the river.






This is why I'd come early on a Sunday morning: I'd got enough "psychology" to work on with the hill without lots of traffic to contend with as well. Every now and again I'd pass a single house, generally close to the road but sometimes impossibly high up the hillside in the trees. The discreetly ornate French style buildings had gone: rough stone and wood was much in evidence and heavy roofs to keep the snow off.






Villages were squeezed into the valleys, clumped together where there was space, wedged between steep hills and the flood prone valley floor.






Also, I discovered steep sided wooded gorges don't offer many opportunities for a discreet privvy break.

To my astonishment Psychology (and bladder control) were winning: suddenly I saw the sky ahead, the trees fell away and I was in Freiamt: there were schools, football fields and shops, and houses scattered across the rolling hills like they'd grown from seeds strewn across the landscape.

I found the "main" road to the pass I was looking for, and trundled along the ridge between the farms. This is a popular route for driving along, and I was passed on occasion by motorcyclists on massive bikes, the occasional classic car and on a couple of occasions quad bikers, riding in long convoys.






Everyone else was still asleep though (or at least they had been until the quad bikes passed) so there wasn't much traffic and I had plenty of time to faff about in the middle of the road taking photos.

At this point I started to see signs for the pass and a new valley closed in, with the difference that I was now near the top. The designers of the road had apparently seen one of those cartoon "cliff edge" roads that winds through hills with a drop on one side, and thought: "Yeah, that's just the thing we need" To my surprise though, the road wasn't climbing steeply: I'd expected uncompromising gradients to a sudden summit, but it pootled along followed the contours pretty closely and I could just trundle along until I noticed it I was now going gently downhill, and realised I'd better turn around or get trapped in the next valley, which would add about 50k to my ride.






Next time...

Back along the cartoon road, I found a shop selling home-made ice cream. Well, I say a shop, it was more a freezer in a barn door next to a box with a slot in it. Unfortunately I didn't have any change, so that will have to wait until next time too.






The ridge road followed the contours closely, an attitude I fully approved of. It went back through the centre of Freiamt, past a few isolated farms and over a couple of small summits with views over to distant clusters of red roofed farms surrounding a church. The tourists were coming more frequently now; car horns blaring as drivers got in each others way on unfamiliar roads, so it was a relief to be heading back into the forest.






The route back was more direct; the road followed the ridge again as far as it could, then dropped abruptly. Suddenly I was releasing all the potential energy I'd built up while climbing, and wonderfully, I had the road to myself and could indulge in wide sweeping curves around the hairpin bends.






As on previous rides the sudden change from apparently remote villages to our county town was a bit of a shock, not least because of the long dog-leg up being translated into mere minutes on the way down. Suddenly I was back near my home village; the rugged stone buildings and forest was gone again, replaced by vineyards and plastered, neat farmhouses with big courtyards.

I'd covered 50k, with a respectable amount of up, and found a route I can follow for the future. Psychology won the day, backed up by large amounts of Skittles, but we'll ignore that...


----------



## theloafer (23 Jun 2021)

short ride today to Spennymoor to visit a mate went the scenic route ,also used part of the Auckland way. a lovely stretch of old railway line . just 21 miles but really enjoyed it  
Lunch Ride | Ride | Strava


----------



## a.twiddler (24 Jun 2021)

*23/6/21*
Irritated by my lack of rides recently I had initially intended to get up early, get my jobs done and set off out to try for 50 miles plus. Predictably, things took longer than expected so I had an early lunch and set off soon afterwards. Not so warm as it has been, cloudy with sunny spells and possibly rain later.

The Linear was facing towards the drive inside the garage so that dictated my initial direction of travel. Out on to the drive, round the block and on to Swanlow Lane, where I realised that I was riding into a headwind. It seemed promising -headwind out, tailwind back.

Rolling pretty well through the uphill traffic lights, an uneventful run to the A54 roundabout, Delamere St, Chester Rd to the turn off for Sandiway. Down the narrow potholed hill with high hedgebanks under the old railway bridge then off to the left to climb Cassia Green Lane. Steeper than I remember but it is pleasantly shady, and keeps the wind off.

At the junction at the top of the hill I turn left, rushing to get through the lights on Whitegate station bridge before they turn red, then into the station car park. To reduce the effect of the headwind I am going to use the shelter of the trees which line the rail trail for part of the route. Nevertheless, my progress feels slow. I soon become too warm and take my top off.

I soon reach the Kennel Lane bridge with its steep climb and sharp steep turn to the right after passing through the pedestrian/bike access. There are tree roots and a step on turning right, and on the other side of the lane a fallen fence with several barbed wire strands. Not something I want to run my tyres over. As on my previous trip this way, I have to have two bites at it.




A good downhill on a loose, gravelly sandy surface after crossing the bridge causes me to have to brake as the speed available exceeds my ability to stay upright. The surrounding trees absorb the wind. After crossing another lane there is a climb on a similar surface. Beyond the summit I hear dogs barking on the left from the kennels which presumably give the lane its name.

Another downhill leads to a tarmac surface which soon comes to a crossroads on the A556 in Sandiway. I wait for a gap in the traffic and launch across to Weaverham Road. This would normally be an easy freewheel but due to the headwind I find I have to pedal. Eventually it steepens enough so that I can just roll along. Across another crossroads, still pedalling to the hump over a railway bridge and freewheel to the next crossroads at the bottom of the hill where I turn right for Hartford and Northwich on Hodge Lane.

A slightly undulating road but I can’t get up much speed as the wind is still on my port quarter. I keep rolling to a double railway bridge with traffic lights. I am passed by a car just before I reach the lights which triggers the green then goes red. I ease off and change down then it goes green again. Having lost speed I spin furiously to get up on the bridge while the lights go red again. Obviously calibrated for cars! I keep going expecting to meet a car coming the other way but there is a queue stopped at the lights on the other side.

I keep going then turn right at a roundabout at Hartfordbeach then straight on at the next lights for Northwich. Traffic is building up as it is school run time. Down a slope to another set of lights which change just before I reach them so I have momentum to get up the other side.

A long traffic queue waits at the next lights at Castle so I approach slowly and manage to get through without coming to a halt.

A gradual downhill follows to the next set and I get through but two lanes of traffic are static on the other side. I hop onto the pavement and slowly follow a dog walker through a small park which cuts off the next corner. The path comes out next to very narrow footpath over a swing bridge over the Weaver. I Fred Flintstone it across the bridge then follow the pavement round to the right. I reflect that I could easily have cycled through on my steel tourer with its Randonneur bars, but the wide bars on the Linear could too easily make contact with the ironwork on either side and cause an off.

There is a police car with blue lights parked on a traffic island and traffic is backed up in all directions. I follow the pavement to the bridge over the River Dane and see a fire engine on the other side with its lights flashing. I ask a council worker with a hi viz jacket on what’s happening.

He says there has been a car on fire which has stopped all the traffic. The fire crew seem to be packing up their things and the traffic is beginning to move. I need to get across the road and an elderly walker (ie older than me) needs to as well. We both go together and the traffic stops for us. I thank him and he goes on his way.

I can’t get on to the road on the other side past the law courts as it’s full of cars that have tried to get through the back streets to avoid the congestion and now can’t get out onto the main road. I follow the pavement, join a cycle trail that follows the railway viaduct and come across a man pushing a mountain bike with its rear derailleur dangling by its cable. He is having a loud conversation with someone using his bluetooth ear piece. I ask him if he needs any help but he says he’s nearly home.

I stop to take photo of the pedestrian bridge to the locks.




I carry on along the path which now follows the riverside. I slow down behind a cyclist who has come across a long line of middle aged and elderly walkers. They have walking poles and backpacks and all the gear. The lead person says “cyclists!” in a tone that could just have easily said “spawn of the devil!” and they all press themselves to the side of the path to let us pass. I thank them and continue.

I have previously noticed that there is a cycle path alongside the road through Kingsmead and turn off the riverside path to try it out. I find that there is a clearly marked path in pink divided from the black footway by a white line. They are separated from the road by a kerb. Some months ago I saw someone riding a unicycle along here. Probably I make the same impression on passers by as he did. The cycle path is of a minimal width and is only on one side of the road. It’s nice to know it’s there but progress is slow across the various junctions and personally, if the traffic is not too bad I’d use the road. I follow the path to the roundabout on the A556 and cross over to Davenham.

The schoolkids are out in force now and one or two of them tear past on their bikes. Ho hum. I pass through Davenham on London Road avoiding the speed humps then turn towards Moulton on Jack Lane, avoiding yet more speed humps, crossing a mini roundabout and turning right on to Niddries Lane. I follow it uphill to the top, where it becomes unsurfaced and goes downhill. I am experimenting with the front drum, wondering if I can actually lock the wheel on this surface when, unusually, a car comes the other way. I squeeze into the hedge bank and he goes on his way.

Down through the tunnels under the railway, and across Meadowbank swing bridge. There are two bridges, one swings, the other is fixed.










I go left past the salt works and the bike seems to go really well. I suspect it is the benefit of the following wind as once I turn right on to the lower end of the Whitegate Way my performance becomes rather more flaccid.

It takes very little time to get to Grange Lane and turn left, and I ting my bell at two ladies walking slowly in the road deep in conversation.

Before I can catch up with them there is the dreaded solid thumping from the rear wheel and I find the tyre is flat. It’s not only my performance that has been flaccid, it is my back tyre too. The two ladies continue without noticing me as I get my pump out and pump away furiously. Maybe it is a slow leak, I think hopefully as I get on and start pedalling again. Within a few yards it is flat. I wheel the bike up the lane hoping to find a field entrance where I can fix it. After a hundred yards or so of rubbery squeaking I find a suitable spot. Annoying, as it’s only a couple of miles from home.

The Linear with its rearward facing dropouts and hub gear/derailleur combination is not an ideal candidate for rear wheel removal by the roadside but having previously trialled tube removal in the discomfort of my garage I am confident that if I can find the hole I can patch it without having to take the wheel off.

I swivel the mirror downwards and unclip the front light. I can then turn the bike upside down and rest it on the vertical bar ends on the accessory bar and the seat back which gives a solid base to work on the wheels. I am in the process of getting the tyre off when a helpful mountain biker stops and asks if I need help “Though I have no tools”. The moral support is welcome though I know what needs doing. We pull the tube out in stages then stuff it back in so we can rotate the wheel to a different spot. Nothing in the tyre (though there are many small cuts and nicks). The tube has two holes about 50mm apart so I patch them and hope for the best. The tyre is duly back on the rim, and stays up. We turn the bike the right way up, the mountain biker says cheerio and I thank him. It gets me home, and at the time of writing is holding pressure. I meant to take a photo while the tube was hanging out but hey ho.

Passing by the swings at the sports complex one young boy says, “Look! I want a bike like that!” A girl replies “I want one with 2 wheels at the back”. She is actually riding a small bike at the time. A bit much to hope that we have a couple of future recumbentists here, but who knows?

Over the last year I have often wondered what would happen in the event of a rear wheel p******* and how I would deal with it on the road. Normally with a conventional dropout I would just change the tube and fix it at home. Still, patching in place obviously works unless the valve has pulled out of the tube, and there are workarounds even for that, without completely removing the wheel. It was less dramatic than I’d feared, and I’m more sanguine about the prospect now.

Distance 22.5 miles. Max speed a very grudging 24mph. Average 7.8mph. Too much off road!


Total Ascent:​608​ft​​Total Descent:608​ft​​Start Elevation:189​ft​ End Elevation:188​ft​​Min Elevation:40​ft​​Max Elevation:273​ft​​


----------



## Old jon (24 Jun 2021)

Oh dear, puddles! But the rain seems to have passed and there are patches of blue holding the clouds apart. A ride on the fixed might just be a good idea.

More than that, really. I had plotted (maybe the usual word) a route yesterday, to see if I could. And also to see if I could follow it in real life. All by myself. So I pedalled off in a most unusual direction for me, pretty certain I have never ridden a bike up that particular street before. Nothing ventured, nowt learnt. And soon enough I was climbing the rise to John o’ Gaunts.

Straight down the other side to the Oulton roundabout, turn left at the next one. Mickletown and Methley Junction, on the way through Methley Bridge to Castleford. Not much new so far, but do not turn left onto Lock Lane, turn right instead. Dunno the street name, but there are some ups and downs along that way, eventually taking me very near the Ferrybridge power stations. Not exactly wonderful scenery, but soon left behind.

Turned left here, to ride north towards Brotherton. And the first mistake. There was a slip road, but the garthing forgot to tell me to use it until I was well past the way on to the slip road. No odds, local knowledge said I would rejoin the made up route very soon. But from now on, the GPS was slower than me. Not clever.

So, missed Brotherton, back on track at Fairburn, next stop almost Micklefield for a munch. And then through there on what was once the A1. That runs a bit to the east these days, fair close to the road I am riding on to the north of Micklefield. A crossroads, do not turn to Lotherton, straight across to Aberford.



That last pull up to the maypole at Barwick was not easy, but the similar bits of rising road later were not bad at all. Second wind? Mostly up out of Barwick, Scholes is not known to be flat, ok the A64 to Thorner Lane is straight and level All one hundred yards of it. All the way into Thorner until the left turn onto Carr Lane.

Which takes me to the A58 and a left turn towards Leeds. All the way around I had been looking forward to the wheeee!!! down Boot Hill, it did not disappoint. Turn right to ride past the Oakwood Clock, more downhill to the town centre. Across the river and home is soon reached. The planned route was forty miles. Missing Brotherton shortened that a little. Not enough to take the grin off my face though. And 1844 feet of upness didn’t half make my legs tired.

Twist and turns, lumps and bumps . . .


----------



## footloose crow (24 Jun 2021)

*Points west and south*

There has to be a first time for every virgin and my first 200k audax ride happened yesterday. I am unsure if I want to repeat the experience but losing your virginity can be painful. I have been intimidated by the distance (and the amount of uphill) and been avoiding this challenge but if you are going to do a relatively long ride, then the stretched days of June are the best time to do it. Not a perfect weather forecast; there would be light winds in the morning behind me and a much stronger block headwind on the way back. But it wasn't going to rain, the temperature was a benign 18-20c and the sky was blue. A cool blue that left me feeling red at the end of the day where the suncream didn't reach.

Feeling a little sick with anxiety, I logged the ride with Audax HQ and set off for my audacious challenge. I know that it is not a long ride in audax terms but for anyone who has a ride they want to do but is just a bit further than they have been before, maybe my experience can help. Or maybe not....

Cycling is about turning pedals and avoiding hitting things whilst simultaneously admiring the scenery and ignoring pain signals from different parts of the body. There you are, cycling summed up in twenty short words. But if you want more words.....

The north coast of Cornwall is lovely and today, very quiet. Th sea sparkled, the cliffs and bays looked inviting, the drops down into the valleys are steep and the climbs out even steeper. The road between St Ives (now a Covid-19 hotspot but nothing to do with the G7 conference according to HM Govt) and Sennen lies between granite topped moorlands, dusky and shadowed, hazy in the sunshine and the widespread Atlantic on the other side, its blue merging into the sky so that the horizon is lost. There is just an arc of blue to my right and an arc of green to my left. The road dips up and down, twisting between old granite farmhouses and cottages with place names that speak of the ancient Celtic tongue that once everyone in these island spoke. I was expecting the road to be busy. It is billed as one of the ten great driving roads of the world. But there are almost as many bikes as cars and not many of either. A joyful ride, I almost managed not to resent the steep gradients that popped up every few miles.












Lands End was busy however and I didn't stay for a photograph, just touched the 'Start' line painted across the road (next to the "Finish' line) and turned around, glad to be away from the coach parties and tourists. I liked it better here in the pandemic when it was deserted and I could sit by the famous sign post undisturbed and stare across the sea towards America. 





_Not the usual view of Lands End. This is the commercialisation of a landscape icon. You can walk in on a footpath for free but cars cost £7._

Now the route follows the south coast through the famous villages of Lamorna and Mousehole and down into the fishing town of Newlyn before the be-flagged promenade and glaring white Lido of Penzance. There is a partially built cycle track from Penzance to Marazion that avoids the busy A30 and gives wide views across the Bay to St Michaels Mount and the Lizard. It is slow going with gravel sections, some diversions onto the beach and plenty of tourists but I was not in a hurry. I had plenty of time in hand. I only wanted an ice cream but the queues were too long.





_Mousehole - of Stargazy Pie fame. Pronounced 'Mowze -ell' locally. _





_Mousehole harbour_





_Penzance's new "cycle trail" and St Michaels Mount_

The next section is along an A road for 10k and it isn't worth describing except for the sense of relief when I left it for the cool shaded green between over hanging tree on a back lane. It wandered further and was hillier than the A road, but was at least quiet.

Through Helston (busy) and along the road to the Lizard (busy) was just head down, no nonsense, mindless cycling. There are views but I was now 130km into the journey and looking forward to the end a bit. Lizard Village was busy so I just freewheeled down to the viewpoint where I could see the lighthouse and the offshore reef that marks the most southerly point of the UK and headed north for home, straight into a block headwind. This is the point where your backside and legs remind you that you have been on the bike for almost eight hours and I confess to making a few stops here and there to stretch and rest. I was still ahead of time to finish by the deadline, mainly became I never stopped for food or drink but just snarked down some bites here and there as I was going along. 

This last 30 km felt the hardest and I bitterly resented the long Cat 4 hill out of the quaint creek head village of Gweek, despite the way that views opened up left and right as I gained height until I could see both north and south coasts and far across to the east, the St Austell Alps. Three more steep, double gradient hills and then a long, cool downhill almost into Truro. Outside Truro 200km clicks over on the Wahoo and I am officially a randonneur. 







What did I learn:

That a distance is just a number. I thought 50k was a long way two years ago. Then I thought 150k was almost impossible. I feel more confident now of trying another 200.​​That I carry too much 'just in case' stuff that I don't use.​​That cycling alone is quite hard psychologically. After ten hours of not talking, it took a while to regain the power of speech. It is also harder physically when you can't share the workload in a headwind.​​That I am probably never going to do Paris-Brest-Paris or London-Edinburgh-London.....but then I thought that I would never be able to do a century ride. The next goal is 300km, but not in Cornwall!​​



​


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2021)

Well done @footloose crow 200km in Cornwall is an epic ride . Mind you I thought you had only done 2700ft of upness then realised it was metres . I have done 1 imperial ton in Cornwall it's was for a long while my hilliest ride now only bettered by a stupid Welsh mountain ride


----------



## footloose crow (24 Jun 2021)

13 rider said:


> Well done @footloose crow 200km in Cornwall is an epic ride . Mind you I thought you had only done 2700ft of upness then realised it was metres . I have done 1 imperial ton in Cornwall it's was for a long while my hilliest ride now only better by a stupid Welsh mountain ride


Looking forward (sort of, they are a bit hilly) to doing some rides in Wales one day.....


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Jun 2021)

0730hrs School run, 16 miles, 0830hrs off to Tickhill for a ride before the 1100hrs zoom call and working from home until 3 when we have another 16mile school run. Girls waiting at home after their school finishes, drop eldest off, grab girls and drive them to mums for the night, Aldi, beer shop and home..... lol .... never thought we would be doing this in our 60’s .... no it doesn't keep you young. 






The blue sections at the top and the bottom of the map where un-metaled sections of track / pathway .... I’m a great lover of tarmac, but it was a short but fun ride ... at the left hand end of the lower blue section is ... Langold Cafe .. huzzah, scone with butter and blackcurrant jam, coffee 2 sugars .. sat in the sunshine with rain drops falling in my coffee is one of the great things about England ... not 3 seasons in one day .. 3 seasons within 10 meters ....






This my ride everywhere bike, my LEJOG bike, my CTC bike, my go everywhere bike .... love it !! ... and my drive everywhere Transit 9 seater, sometimes 6 seater, sometimes camper van ....


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2021)

Can recommend climbs around Port Talbot , Bwlch and Rhigos are long steady climbs just like the Alps nothing like Cornish climbs ,just pick a gear and spin up . Google the Dragon ride for some routes


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jun 2021)

Spontaneous local lunchtime spin.
Set out at 11.30 to avoid the school kids 
Very warm and enjoyed a local toddle about.
Ended up at our very own local pebble beach.
Grateful for the cooling breeze and lovely scenery


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2021)

Once again I haven't been on the site for a bit so here is another ride from the dim and distant past..... well, Tuesday.

With an England football match on in the evening it seemed like a promising time to head out and enjoy some quiet roads. I've not done much riding lately so stuck to the tried and tested Cound, Acton Burnell, Longnor route and used the knockabout bike for convenience.

Setting out, the roads weren't quite as empty as I'd hoped and having a Golf come past rather closer than I'd like whilst a stream of other traffic was coming the other way wasn't good for the mood. Following the car was a strong smell of burning clutch and seeing it again a couple of miles down the road in Condover with the driver seemingly urging it on like it was in a hill trial felt like karma.

After Condover the roads did quieten down fairly well and the few people I did encounter were mostly running or cycling. I enjoyed a practically empty A458 through Cross Houses, although there did seem to be a rush of traffic shortly after I turned off. At Cound there was hardly a breath of wind so I wasn't able to identify the flag of the day - I think it might have been for a military regiment but no way to be sure.

Through Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell and on to Longnor it was pretty uneventful. The evening sunlight gave the hills a lovely glow which my photos haven't really captured. After Longnor the wind seemed to be stirring the trees and hedgerows again and of course was against me through Ryton and back to Condover.  After plodding back up to the A49 I found it busier than expected given that the match was still ongoing. Fortunately though all the traffic was headed away from Shrewsbury while I was headed towards, so it was no bother at all.

Just over 24 miles at 13.5 mph average.





View to the Wrekin from near Harnage.





Gate with a bit of a view near Acton Burnell.





Nice light on The Lawley and Caer Caradoc.





Usual drink stop near Longnor.





Summer evening sunshine en route to Ryton.





About to ride off into the sunset.


----------



## ianbarton (25 Jun 2021)

Last Sunday I had a pain in the gum under one of my incisors. I felt drained of all energy and spent most of the afternoon asleep. On Monday a visit to the dentist confirmed I had quite a nasty infection in my gum and at least one tooth needed extracting. Off to the pharmacy to collect some antibiotics. By Wednesday I felt well enough to go out on the bike and managed 41km and 300m of ascent. Now looking forward to Monday when the painful tooth will be gone forever!


----------



## Old jon (26 Jun 2021)

Today promised to be warmer than the day before, and it did not matter if the promise was kept or not. I was going to ride the Jacko. Somewhere or another. The list of possible somewheres was shortened as I pedalled around that end of Holbeck that aims me at Crown Point.

Almost inevitably the Leeds end of Wike Ridge Lane was the first somewhere, via two sides of Potternewton Park. East Keswick was reached in about an hour, I checked the Potts clock as I passed before the climb up Whitegate. Thought I was doing well, fifty yards before the top I was passed. Quickly. Never mind, first use of the A659 today to reach Collingham, and then cross the Wharfe to Linton. Head for Wetherby, ride around the northern side to the B1224. Which goes at least as far as York. I rode along to the right turn for Walton.

A quieter road, this one. High hedges with the occasional gap, and a view of a house or three, the village is higher than the road, until the road climbs of course. Decided to ride through the Thorp Arch trading estate next, always seems to be quiet there. And there is a path which I took all the way to Newton Kyme.



The path goes further, one day I will explore but I would guess Tadcaster. Just looked at the map on the wall, it might be the Ebor Way. But not my way today, I took another stretch of the A659 going towards Boston Spa and turned left for Clifford. Must have had a tailwind, or maybe chose the right gear in time, usually a bit of a slog by the time the top of the village is reached. Today, just pedal.

Down the drop passing the school and into Bramham. Have to cross the A1 before riding on to Thorner, and a choice of lanes. Milner or Carr? I had passed the end of Milner Lane before my brain engaged, so Carr Lane it was. Yet again. The other option would mean riding away from home again. Didn’t feel right this morning so to the A58 and turn left.

There is a lot of altitude to lose before home is reached, always fun. And the traffic was kind, what little there was, so the smile on my face was for more than just an enjoyable pedal in the morning. Thirty eight miles all told, and 1800 plus feet going up. Some sunshine, warm enough, but thinking about it, not many cyclists to be seen. Never mind, more room on the road for those who went out.

Somewheres and other dimensions . . .


----------



## Mike_P (26 Jun 2021)

Sun tan lotion applied or in back pocket just in case, the latter seemed appropriate and then a beam of brightness appeared so the back pocket was quickly emptied of it before setting just after 1 on Saturday. Nevertheless as I headed west on Penny Pot it was overcast again, and the clouds ahead looked somewhat threatening until l realised it was a north easterly wind. North thereafter on the B6451 and the wind seemed somewhat stronger than predicted so I headed west again on Menwith Hill Road then down Moorcock Lane, a twisting single track road. Back on the B road briefly before turning west again to pick up Dairy Lane northwards to Dacre. The B road rejoined, so avoiding the long drag up from Darley Mill, and down to Dacre Banks for a snack break; needed refuelling given the steep climb into Summerbridge immediately after crossing the River Nidd. By now the sky above had turned blue with largely white clouds but it still looked grim further west. North west on the B6165 and a long drag up to Low Laithe, through Wilsill and quickly thereafter the fifth letter ABC of Glas*s*houses.




The village descends down the valley side




the road getting narrower and steeper before easing pass the mill, now turned into apartments. Over the Nidd and onto what is probably Nidderdales newest through road – a single track road with passing places that replaced the most twisty part of a single track road.




Into Bewerley and cyclists! I had only seen two other cyclists until now but six headed the other way. More cyclists in Pateley Bridge and I joined onto the back of a peleton of six heading up the High Street after crossing the Nidd again.




At the bend at the top most stopped and I overtook the remaining two. The climb out of the town ends with a decent back towards Glasshouses.




Then back to Summerbridge somewhat quicker from Low Laithe than it took in the opposite direction. Continued east, this time slow down the decent from Burnt Yates




to turn right for the brief northerly climb to the top of Clint Bank, and then down the western bank to Birs*t*with




The mill here remains as food producing, although no longer water powered, with consequential signs on surrounding roads banning lorries. I crossed the Nidd for the final time and headed west again to Darley and then looped up the hillside via Crayke and Sheepcote Lanes; the latter had areas patched with nice smooth tarmac which made the climb seem a lot easier than before. South on the B6451 and a procession of PRs no doubt thanks to the wind direction, and back along Penny Pot. 38.7 miles, 2785ft climbed 13.7mph avg


----------



## bruce1530 (27 Jun 2021)

Ride to the Sun 2021. 100 miles, from Carlisle to Edinburgh.

It was officially cancelled - though how you can "officially cancel" an event that isn't really officially organised is a moot point 

Nevertheless, several hundred people decided to do it, in a "back to basics" manner.

For me, it started mid afternoon - bike packed up and ready to go, heading for the 3.45 train at a station about 5 miles from home.

Arrived Glasgow - the train south leaves in half an hour. Got a coffee, queued to get on board. At least 8 bikes in the queue, which was a worry, as west coast trains can only take 4, and booking is essential. I definitely had a ticket. All 8 claimed to have reservations, but it turns out that some of them only had seat reservations. So 4 people nearly got turned away.... but train people were OK about it, "take the wheels off and carry the wheels and frame in as hand luggage".

Arrived Carlisle about 6, and headed through the town to the park where it was to start.

Already a fair number of people there, some had already set off. Many more would arrive later. There's no official "start time", the aim is to go at your own pace, arriving at Cramond beach in Edinburgh by sunrise.

My pace is slow, so I decided to get on the road early. Bad start - got lost before even leaving the park! ended up on a path running parallel to the road I should have been on, was sure there would be a way to cut across - but after a few hundred yards, came to a river and had to lift bike up a stair. Ignomious start!

Followed the main road out of Carlisle, cross the M6, follow the A8 to Longtown. Turn left, and head towards Gretna.

After 20km, I reach the border at Gretna Green. From there, we head north.

From Gretna, the route mostly follows the B road that runs parallel to the M74 and the railway line. Ecclefechan, Lockerbie, Johnstonebridge, Beattock.
I have to admit, the first half of the route is a little bit uninspiring. for most of the way, there are trees and thick bushes both sides, so no great views. But you occasionally catch a brief glimpse of a vista. And it's flat, and very few cars, and you can make good time.

Through Beattock, and head away from the motorway towards Moffat, just as the sun starts to set. "Real sunset" wasn't for an hour later, but it's hilly, so the sun is hidden earlier. Some good views now.

Moffat, 70km, nearly the "half way point". The chippy was open, doing a roaring trade. Fish & chips for me. I'd need all the energy I could get for the next bit.
It's dark now, so lights on.

The hill out of Moffat is know as the "Devil's Beeftub" - goes back to the days of the border rivers, where they kept their stolen cattle in a valley between 4 hills. It's not a particularly steep hill - averages about 3% - but seems to go on forever. I think its about 7 miles.

For me, it was a painful slog, making me realise that I'm not hill fit, and overweight!. Lots of people passed me..

But once over the top it's downhill for at least 15km, following the Tweed valley. A stop at the disused Crook Inn - normally they have a "Cyclorave" here, but this year it was just handing out water, bananas and midge spray! It was cold, so changed into the full gloves and long leggings - most people had done that earlier.

More lumpy bits south of Penicuik, although nothing like the earlier hills. eventually you pass through Penicuik and past Hillend Ski slope, and it's downhill all the way to Edinburgh city centre. Past the castle and across Princes St around 3am, then it's another 5k or so out to the beach at Cramond, where you're greeted with a beer and wait for sunrise.

101 miles, my first overnight ride, and my first imperial century.


----------



## Mark Grant (27 Jun 2021)

My first 'clipped in' ride since my hip replacement today. I slackened off the pedal adjuster to nearly the weakest it would go.
Off to Richmond Park for 3 & a bit laps, I had only intended to do one lap but everything felt OK so I carried on. Back via Teddington Lock and Bushy Park. 35 miles.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jun 2021)

Out on the Tricross just after 10am with David & Suzanne from our village. A lovely ride to Prologue in Harrogate for lunch and to look at some very fancy bikes. 46.25 miles with an average of 15.2 mph and some elevation for a change.


----------



## chriswoody (27 Jun 2021)

A nice warm day today, but not too warm, so I decided to take my lad out for a ride. We packed some food for the day and after a liberal dose of sunscreen, headed out onto the lanes to the North. We were soon leaving the tarmac behind and heading onto the first gravel roads and over the glider school runway. 





The pilots were busy preparing their planes, but it was still too early to watch them launch so we carried on North. Into the forest, we turned due West and followed a track for a short while before crossing over the road and train tracks, then it was back North before stopping for a short break.







After the break it was into the welcome shade of the forest as we worked our way North on lovely gravel roads that dipped and rose between the trees. We had the place to ourselves and we made good progress through the woods chatting and soaking up the solitude of the forest.






There's a small brook crossing the forest and with only one bridge over it, our route needs to get there. The problem is that the normal connecting track is overgrown and so today I'd decided to try another way. Unfortunately it was also completely overgrown and required some concerted hike a bike to get over, there really seems to be no good way through here, luckily though it was only a couple of hundred metres, so no major drama. After the wild section we made good progress again towards our lunch stop, stopping on the way to explore the hunters stools along our path. 






Lunch was down by the river, next to the statue of the rusty man.We took a nice relaxing paddle in the river and enjoyed our food under the shade of a sprawling beech tree.






Moving on we had several kilometres of beautiful gravel roads through the forest, this section is a popular route for some reason and we had to share the way with other cyclists out enjoying the Sunday sun. Half an hour further on though and we were turning onto quiet trails again and once more it was just us and the forest. The air was alive with the sound of crickets and the crunch of our tires.






A short section of quiet country road awaits before we are back in the forest and climbing steadily past banks of poppies and daises swaying in the gently breeze that's keeping the temperature to an acceptable level.






A few more kilometres and the forest has closed in around us and we are faced with some stunning singletrack trails, that weave and twist between the pines. Several short downhill sections provide some thrilling riding and the air is filled with the excited shouts from my lad as he guides his bike between the trees.






All too soon it's over and we find ourselves in the small town next to ours. From here an exciting downhill section between farmers fields awaits and then the trail weaves and meanders along back into the edge of town.







From here it's a few nice gravel trails along the river side, back home into the garden and a welcome ice cream after 40km in the summer sun. Quite an impressive achievement for a seven year old lad.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jun 2021)

chriswoody said:


> A nice warm day today, but not too warm, so I decided to take my lad out for a ride. We packed some food for the day and after a liberal dose of sunscreen, headed out onto the lanes to the North. We were soon leaving the tarmac behind and heading onto the first gravel roads and over the glider school runway.
> 
> View attachment 596061
> 
> ...


Lovely post, you made a great day for your son 👍🏼


----------



## geocycle (27 Jun 2021)

Bowland beckoned. So, out over the trough and down to Puddle Ducks for coffee. Was busy despite only doing take away still and the toilet was out of bounds. Carried on to Slaidburn and then the big climb up the Hodder valley. The hairpins at the top felt alpine as I reached Cross o Greet at 430 m. Then the brilliant descent all the way back to sea level over 20 miles. Overall a 50 mile ride with 1300m of climbing. Photos show how crowded the area is…


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jun 2021)

@chriswoody Absolutely loved your ride report!! 

My ride YESterday was fantastic! Out at 6.30 so I could be back for our first post pandemic trip to the cinema! My goal was 50 miles, my longest of the year and for several years I think! I knew the first 15 miles already so bombed along in the gorgeous morning, stopping in Hungerford for a croissant and an unexpected conversation in Italian with the lonely Sicilian lady in the bakery! Made both our days! The next 15 miles were new to me, the wonderful lanes south of Kintbury with incredible houses and an absolutely wonderful new cafe, Honesty at Inkpen!! Coffee and a pain au chocolat to celebrate the tour. A few more new-to-me miles back to Great Bedwyn and then familiar lanes home, ending with the mammoth climb at Alton Barnes! 53 miles of utter delight, I was so happy!

Took very few photos! But had lots of fun and made it back for the cinema.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Jun 2021)

Also a 'my ride YESterday'. Was only aiming for double figures, because time was limited, but managed to squeeze in a few more miles.
On the Scott roadie again.
AS I was starting out, much chain rub. Stopped on the viaduct above my house and found that the lever-mount barrel adjuster was right out of its mount. Screwed it back in some, then tweaked on the go.
Busy, so not a quick ride. Am slowly conquering the Leg O'Mutton ramp!
Stats:





Weather good, not too warm. The Scott is such a better bike with the new smaller chainset. Inspiration from the mixte gears has given me, in many ways, a new bike. Always a good thing!


----------



## Brandane (27 Jun 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Lovely post, you made a great day for your son 👍🏼


Absolutely. The stuff that memories are made of when you get older. For both, no doubt 😄 @chriswoody.


----------



## Donger (27 Jun 2021)

72.8 miles today .... my longest ride of the year so far. Being the last Sunday of the month, it was time for the club's Super Sunday (longer than usual) ride, so we set off on a long loop up onto the Cotswold Edge and round into Wiltshire. We called this our Monuments Ride. Not because it was like Paris-Roubaix, but because it started with big climbs up to the Tyndale Monument at North Nibley and the Somerset Monument at Hawkesbury Upton. After that effort, the main issue was the blustery wind and, for me, just about hanging on at the back of the peloton for the last 32 miles as my back started to hurt somewhere near Malmesbury.

I was well impressed with the Courtyard Cafe in Sherston. Loads of bike racks, plenty of shelter, decent coffee and fantastic gooey date crumble slices. It seemed popular with local cyclists, and I can see why. I shall be back. Great company as usual and lots of quiet country lanes. Loved it, but I shall ache tomorrow.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jun 2021)

Donger said:


> 72.8 miles today .... my longest ride of the year so far. Being the last Sunday of the month, it was time for the club's Super Sunday (longer than usual) ride, so we set off on a long loop up onto the Cotswold Edge and round into Wiltshire. We called this our Monuments Ride. Not because it was like Paris-Roubaix, but because it started with big climbs up to the Tyndale Monument at North Nibley and the Somerset Monument at Hawkesbury Upton. After that effort, the main issue was the blustery wind and, for me, just about hanging on at the back of the peloton for the last 32 miles as my back started to hurt somewhere near Malmesbury.
> 
> I was well impressed with the Courtyard Cafe in Sherston. Loads of bike racks, plenty of shelter, decent coffee and fantastic gooey date crumble slices. It seemed popular with local cyclists, and I can see why. I shall be back. Great company as usual and lots of quiet country lanes. Loved it, but I shall ache tomorrow.
> Cheers, _Donger._


Well done 👍


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Jun 2021)

Set off this morning with no particular plan of where to go so started off turning right off my drive then just kept turning left then right! This is actually a better idea than it sounds as there are lots of lanes to choose from, my random route planning took me to Foxholes, Paddolgreen, Ryebank, Horton and off the lanes onto the Ellesmere road before I turned off towards Loppington. Took the first turning to Nonely with a detour through Commonwood and onto Myddle. Turned onto Lower Road to Merrington, Old Woods and into Baschurch via Eyton. A nice tractor driver even pulled over so I could get past him as he was moving slower than me.Once I got to Baschurch I went over the crossroads to Weston Lullingfields and through to Ellesmere, up Swan Hill to Coptiviney then Welshampton and back to alternate left and right turnings so took the lane by the church to Lyneal, around Colemere, English Frankton, Brown Heath, Wolverley and back home. Lots of people out again today. 45.6 miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2021)

On Saturday I finished off some fettling to the Kingpin (new bottom bracket, chainset and pedals) so Sunday seemed a good opportunity to test it all out.

I needed to drop in at @gavgav's so after doing that headed into the town centre and through The Quarry which was pretty packed with people enjoying the dry (if overcast) weather. I spotted my brother at work (he's driving the Picnic Boat today) then used the shared pavement beside Smithfield Road and headed towards Castlefields. It was busy again down by the weir and along Sydney Avenue. I used the old canal path to Uffington then joined the lane to Upton Magna which I had almost to myself.

I had expected the cafe at The Haughmond Inn to be bustling with cyclists but it was very quiet today which was surprising. There weren't that many cyclists as I headed to Atcham either. The Mytton and Mermaid was doing a good trade by the looks of things.

At Cross Houses I got startled by another rider coming at me on my side of the road as I turned onto the lane to Berrington. Reaching Kingstreet the road started to get as busy with cyclists as I'd been expecting all trip. There were a couple of club groups and I was amused by some of the double takes that they did on seeing my bike.

Along Lyons Lane I did a shoulder check and spotted a rider behind me. I expected them to come past but they didn't and in fact I even started to pull away until we went our seperate ways at Condover. I doubt I was going that fast so perhaps they just didn't want to say Hi?

No speedometer on this bike and Strava doesn't play nicely with my phone so: About 20 miles for this one at a relaxed average speed. The bike feels great to ride and much smoother. Happy with that.





At the William Clement memorial, Victoria Avenue.





The Dana (Shrewsbury Gaol) which has just featured as the location for the BBC drama _Time_.





Usually St Michaels Street is one of the busiest routes into the centre of Shrewsbury. Unfortunately the nearest terraced house on the right is at risk of collapsing so it's had to be closed until that can be dismantled.





Heading for Uffington along the old canal path.





Upton Magna.





Usual view from the old bridge at Atcham.





A rather misty view to the hills from Lyons Lane this time.


----------



## Old jon (28 Jun 2021)

Cloudy, dry, and not much breeze. No excuse at all, so wheel out the Spa and ride off. It’s a solo ride today, I don’t have to count the ticks of the clock.

Around a bit of Holbeck to Office Lock, Leeds and Liverpool towpath to Viaduct Road and start going up. Through Headingley, across the Ring Road and then Otley Old Road up to Cookridge. Then the road descends a bit, it does feel chilly! There is more rising road yet, turn left before reaching Bramhope at all, there is a sharp rise up to a garden centre and a longer one to reach the A658, the Harrogate to Bradford road. Cross that and take the next left to East Carlton.



And eventually to Guiseley. Past the school, along to the railway station and decide to turn right onto Otley Road. This was not in the plan for today originally, never mind. Ride through a bit of Menston, that roundabout is ‘orrible, and continue to Otley. Time for a banana in the park there, then up the hill to Farnley. And down the other side. After riding over the bridge across the River Washburn it’s the A658 again, into Pool. To reinforce the sense of deja vue, pedal along the A659 to Arthington. And up Creskeld Lane.

It was peaceful. The birdsong, only one car going up, nothing descending. Proper cool summer’s morning. If only I could gasp for breath a bit quieter! It levels out, breathing is easier, through the rest of Bramhope to Kings Road. Up to Arthington Road to ride down the eastern side of Golden Acre Park on the way to Adel. Back down the way to Headingley and turn right to the bottom of the valley at Kirkstall.

Towpath again, and that last bit of riding to reach home. A cracking good ride, for me. Big grin, thirty six miles and 1985 feet of ascent does give a good feeling.

Topography and geography. I think.


----------



## Brandane (28 Jun 2021)

Short and sweet 8.5 mile ride today, off road on my rigid (forks too!) MTB..
It's a route up through a local country park on a Land Rover type track. The views as you climb, then from the top, and on the descent are amazing. The photos don't really do it justice; but I'll bore you with them anyway...

The Isle of Cumbrae with part of the Isle of Bute, and just visible behind that is Kintyre.





Looking south towards Ailsa Craig, which is just visible. Hunterston nuclear power station is the 2 white buildings, mid right of pic..





Below is Largs Yacht haven and in the background, the Isle of Arran.





Southern end of Cumbrae, the whole of Little Cumbrae, dwarfed by Arran.










Trek 6500 MTB from about 2006. I removed the suspension forks and replaced with light carbon ones. I use it more as a hybrid as I have the exact same frame in silver, fitted with RockShox air forks. This is the top of the climb with Arran in the far background. Looking forward to the descent!


----------



## philtalksbx (28 Jun 2021)

The best ride so far on the Orbit GM. A quick circuit out on Bayswater Road to Woodeaton and back up through Old Headington. Short and sweet and surprisingly quick. I'm not sure I believe Strava's claimed top speed but with a bit of fettling yesterday it was smooth, very fast and just great fun. Just over 15km at 22.8kph.


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Jun 2021)

A shorter ride today which did have a planned route but that didn’t last very long. Set off to Whixall turning to cross the canal over a swing bridge and use the towpath for a change of scenery. This was going well until I got to the second swing bridge by the car park for Whixall Moss. There was a man lifting the bridge for his boat to pass and another boat waiting, the first boat passed through leaving the bridge up for the second one at which point they both decided that they were far too busy to put it back down and there were other boats coming soon who could do it! I did point out to them (nicely 😊) that it was actually a road to the car park and a couple of houses but they didn’t seem very bothered. As I didn’t have all day to wait for someone off a boat to put it down either I decided to carry on following the towpath. Despite it being grass at this point it was pretty dry, I came to some gravel tracks and hoped that I would eventually find a road as it would be embarrassing to be lost and I didn’t have time for that either.
I did get back onto a road I recognised although not quite where I thought I would and carried on to Fenns Wood and Fenns Bank, turned off to Alkington, Tilstock back into Whixall, Edstaston, Poolhead, Horton and home. 22.7 miles.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jun 2021)

Sunday and the only opportunity for a bike ride was early evening so it seemed a good time to seek to bed in the new front disc brake pads on the ebike. Penny Pot was devoid of cyclists; back and forth a few times on the steeper bit where I could on the decent get the ebike up to 20mph, brake and repeat three times before turning round.

Monday, day off work and at midday blue sky with fluffy white clouds; the Defy north on the A61, albeit through Ripley for a change, to Ripon with the average speed at 17.1mph. That then tumbled on the upwards slog to Grewelthorpe where I took a snack break. Up and down to Masham, over the River Ure and turned north onto new cycling territory. The road climbed at largely gentle gradients but nevertheless quickly advanced up along the side of Lower Wensleydale. Then north west through Thirn and a road undulating up and down, before turning north on a distinctively upwards lane with the gradient as normal bouncing around all over the place with a 11.6% maximum. North west again the road was quickly joined by the route of NCN71 and more up and down undulations. The NCN then turned off, not sure why as the road I followed was direct to the point I reacquired the NCN. Another valley now appeared to the north with busy traffic visible on the north side of it on the A684; the NCN route eventually climbing steeply to a junction with the A road. With a car waiting to join the A road ahead I stopped for another snack before continuing – the intent at the next village having failed due to lack of any since Thirn. Of course as soon I joined the A road came Harmby and then the fifth letter ABC of Leyb*u*rn.




Departed on the A6108 which descends straight down the valley side crossing the Ure on the castellated Middleham Bridge




Into Middleham I avoided the upper part of the A roads summit by following Back Lane. The A road seemed quieter beyond Middleham passing through East Witton,




pass Jervaulx Abbey and back to Masham where I paused for a snack in a riverside park. Resumed on the A6108, still relatively quiet, back to Ripon and then to Burton Leonard for another snack. South towards Knaresbrough dark clouds where now dominating the sky. A road sign will have to serve for Scri*v*en; a village largely consumed by the suburbs of Knaresbrough and no evident split half a mile down the road.




Achieved one of those pointless Strava PRs on the decent from the main road junctions in Knaresborough across High Bridge which is always dependent on how much a delay a pedestrian crossing causes. Heading towards the Starbeck branch of NCN67 moisture was evident in the breeze and by the time I was nearing home it had evolved into very light drizzle. Heavier rain set in shortly after I got home but before the bike was tucked away. 110.66km / 68.76 miles 3990 ft climbed 14.3 mph avg.


----------



## Mike_P (29 Jun 2021)

Tuesday, second day of two days leave and, whilst yesterday it was still forecast as cloudy and cool, the day transpired as having a blue sky and warm. After the 110km yesterday a gentle recovery ride, or three, was appropriate using the ebike and hence doubling up for some much needed shopping. First a slightly twisting route to the west of the town centre to reach Sainsbury (in a straight line it would be south-east). The gates on showground hill were open so that ticked the box for the return which included a close miss with a dog as it shot out of the bushes. Took the normal route immediately east of the town centre and roads which had been surface dressed a week back were now pretty compacted so progress was not hindered.

Then a ride into town and finally one to Knaresborough via Bilton Lane as usual. Now I thought the Beryl Burton Cycleway was pretty clearly marked




but almost immediately got a comment from a pedestrian unwilling to move out of the way that its a footway, shouldn’t be cycling. I responded that it was also a cycleway. Onto Waterside,




the black and white building is The Old Manor House dating from 1208 and originally built as a hunting lodge for King John around an oak tree, the trunk of which remains in the house. It was busy as usual with pedestrians particularly by the café and I came to a brief halt until an appropriate gap appeared. Onto Abbey Road and road closed signs appeared; a cyclist coming the other way commented about large lorries. Eventually said lorries appeared and a cyclist on a road bike just managed to get pass. Not much chance cycling pass with flat bars so the bike wheeled pass in the narrow gap between lorry and wall. Then, as all ebike rides to Knaresborough go, to Lidl for a stack of store cupboard items. Came back down Castle Ings Road to Waterside now noticeably less crowed and up the cyclepath on the A59 hill, getting somewhat overgrown, then across to Bilton Lane.
28.01 miles 1950 ft gained.


----------



## Brandane (29 Jun 2021)

A regular local circuit for me today, in brilliant warm sunshine. Normally I wouldn't be bothering to stop for photos, but when the weather is like this, one must!

First of all, the route and stats..












Top of the climb up Brisbane Glen.





Great to see this old lady again. Paddle steamer Waverley leaving Largs.





Shorefront at Largs.


----------



## theloafer (29 Jun 2021)

yesterdays ride ... well thought i had worked it out ok mileage=twin batteries  . used my usual cyclists lanes to get to Hawes Piercebridge- Aldbrough- st-John- over the A66 -Richmond -Redmire- Askrigg- Hawes . it was very busy and queues so had a bannana while sat outside the Wensleydale creamery at the foot of the start to climb Fleet Moss. went through Galye then its just up and nothing else, once at the top all was good and headed down the other side , through places that brought back memories of rides i had done this way years ago. Oughtershaw- Yockenthwaite- Hubberholme- Buckden.
this was where i had to make a choice left and head back ...up Kidstones (56 mile point) . as i had no time restraints and still 3 bars showing went right and headed to Kettlewell then turned left and attacked Park rash. (note to self you are almost 66 not 36), thee Rohloff did its job and got us both up just (65 mile) . the ride down Coverdale seemed to take ages and on reaching Layburn , 
was when i started to doubt of making it knocked it down to eco mode . boy that was a shock to the old legs (used to tour mode all day)...once i got through Richmond and dropped down to Gilling West the climb up to re-cross the A66 felt like FLEET MOSS  by now i was turning motor off for the level and trying to keep what i had left for the last climb at Walworth... power went 50 yards after the top (101 mile) those last 6 miles home almost killed me  but once i got to Highington i knew it was all down hill
mileage 107 Miles 7,625 FT... was a funny old day

fleet moss and park rash | Ride | Strava 
banana stop 





Galye




the only ways up









looking back down Park rash




lime kiln


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jun 2021)

Just got back in time for the game () after an 18 miler around Chirk. Gorgeous weather and some interesting stuff to look at.




Gates at one of the castle entrances.




The castle. Such a lovely spot up on the hill, fair few people having a brew in the courtyard cafe.




Down the road Chirk aqueduct. Pretty hot out and a few tough hills, but a lovely ride


----------



## gavroche (29 Jun 2021)

Well, I decided to go for a short ride after watching the TdF and nearly got knocked down twice within the first 3 miles. The first one was at a junction and a car coming on my right. He pulled up right in front of me and I had to slam on my brakes. I shouted and waved my fist but he just drove away. The second one was going round a roundabout and this car overtook me with no more than a foot to spare. At the set of traffic lights on red, I got alongside it and said to the woman driver: " That was a bit close wasn't it"
Her reply was; " It certainly wasn't. " 
" It certainly was and next time, can you make sure you leave 1.5 metre when you pass a cyclist"
And on this, the lights changed to green and she drove off.
Apart from all this, the rest of my ride was good and trouble free.


----------



## gavgav (29 Jun 2021)

I’ve been away over a long weekend, on tour with my cricket club, with a days annual leave booked to recover from it today, so I decided to get out for a ride and burn off some of the beer and cooked breakfasts!

Set out after lunch, into a warm and muggy afternoon, but with more sunshine than forecast and a keen North Easterly wind blowing, which would be behind me for the first half of the ride.

I went through a nearby housing estate and then out onto the A458, where I witnessed a very hairy moment. A Chap overtook me, with plenty of room, only for a car to pull out of the junction from the A5 slip road, straight into his path. An evasive manoeuvre from him, meant he avoided a head on collision by inches. The police motor bike that had pulled a car towing a trailer, over, just off the roundabout, almost had something far more serious to contend with. Thankfully that was the last incident of the ride.

I continued on through Betton Abbots, Berrington, Eaton Mascott, Cound and Evenwood. Quite a lot of traffic around the lanes, after Eaton Mascott. I then climbed up to Acton Burnell and Frodesley, where they’ve finally repaired the craters in the road, before descending to Longnor.

I then turned into the wind, which made it harder going, to Ryton and Gonsal, where I had quite a wait to cross the A49. I called in on dad for an hour and then set back out through Exfords Green, to Annscroft, where it was back into the wind to Hook a Gate and Nobold, through Meole village and home.

23.68 miles at 12.1 mph avg. I used the Genesis, for its first ride following the service from @Rickshaw Phil. Ride is smoother, with the shift being much better going up the gears, but a little temperamental doing down them.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just got back in time for the game () after an 18 miler around Chirk. Gorgeous weather and some interesting stuff to look at.
> View attachment 596482
> 
> Gates at one of the castle entrances.
> ...


I walked over that Viaduct last week while I was staying near Oswestry ,lovely area


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

A gap opened in diaries yesterday, so three of us set off from Wrexham for a gentle little tour of North Wales. 

The drizzle was coming down steadily and what I'd read as a flat start to the first climb was anything but. That first climb proper was to the End of the World, leading to a long, lonely meander across the moors:






A wonderful scenic descent to Llangollen beneath the cliffs with views of the castle ensued. In common with many of today's roads, care on steep singletrack was needed.






The climb out of Llangollen was truly brutal, and will have a post entirely devoted to itself. At the summit, 20 miles in, average speed for the day was just 10mph, perhaps the slowest 20 miles ever on a road bike! The descent to Glyn Ceiriog equalled the harshness of the ascent, the "road" being a cyclo-cross experience.

Now, miles of Welsh beauty stretched before us, up and down the valleys to Llangynog. Foxgloves in bloom, emerald green slopes, tiny lanes and views the equal of any in the land. And the first puncture of the day featured at Llanhaedr y Mochnant.






The road changes character from Llangynog, with the Alpinesque climb over to Bala:






And a further opportunity to enjoy the stunning scenery, looking down to Llangynog, with second puncture of the day. No better place to enjoy a mechanical!





Bala brought food and the third puncture; from here the photos dry up. It's almost a though my legs required all possible effort to keep moving...

More hills followed, notably the rather dispiriting climb to Llyn Brenin and its plantations. But more Welsh beauty across to the village of Llanbedr Dyffryn Clwyd gave just enough respite for the final major climb of Bwlch Pen Barras, feat in 100 climbs. The bottom section is unrelenting torture to a near vertical hairpin, before easing sufficiently to survive to the magnificent view from the top.

The footie came to the rescue for the last few miles of A road, deserted and fast, then one final puncture scarcely three miles from the finish, the stop bringing news of England's victory. 

103 miles, 3300m climbing. Everyone punctured!


----------



## Old jon (30 Jun 2021)

^^^ Hard riding, that.

Easier here . . .

Dry, warm, breezy, time to ride away. Shake some cobwebs off the fixed, check tyres and stuff and try a route I had thought of last evening.

The first couple of hundred yards feels odd on this bike, have to keep pedalling and the gear always feels too high. Reach the main road and things are better. The first landmark is the Oakwood Clock, a bit higher than my start point, and then the top of the A58 on Wellington Hill. A pull, that one. Keep on until Carr Lane is reached, most of that is downhill to Thorner.

Climb again, up Church Hill, then easy most of the way to Bramham. Turn right to find Toulston Lane after another steep bit. Most of the village is to my left, the allotments and maybe half a dozen houses on the right hand side of the road. And then, open country. After a mile or so, another right turn. Woodland on the left now until the crossing of what was once the A64, then cross the present day A64 and begin the descent to Stutton.



Out of there, and turn right onto the A162. This can be busy, the first half mile or so was this morning and after that things became quieter. This helped me decide to stay on this road for a while, Towton is the next place along, could have turned right there, nah, let’s see if I can ride around here and *not *pass the gates at Lotherton Hall. So, Barkston Ash ridden through, the Ash Tree Inn looked very much like it would open for business today, a bit early yet.

Sherburn in Elmet, a right turn at the traffic lights to ride along the B1224 to the A63. The easy way home. Around the southern edge of Garforth, first exit off the big roundabout and up the rise towards Swillington. Which is downhill in this direction, all the way to the River Aire and the adjacent canal. The Transpennine Trail goes upstream to Leeds from here, and so do I. Well surfaced path, not very busy today, on dry land or on the water. Pleasant riding.

Reach the Armouries, back on the road but not far at all to home from here. Longest ride so far this year, on the fixed, forty miles and almost 1900 feet going up. Well worth the smile!

Different pics . . .


----------



## theloafer (30 Jun 2021)

after Mondays epic ride ..needed to loosen the old legs up so just a short trip to Barnard castle via off road route and back lanes, as it was not as warm thought it would be ok to call in at my fav coffee stop the *Teesdale Tea Room .*
.excellent staff and good grub .came back via a short section of the A66 .. as Whorlton bridge out of action .whizzed through Eppleby my other coffee as there was no one around and was getting a tad chilly.
ended up doing 45 mile and the old legs feeling canny 

popped out for snack | Ride | Strava

now this is a bacon sarnie 




was not that bad today


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2021)

Four of us rode my 400 at the weekend. For S it was going to be a real challenge, and we ended up taking pretty much maximum time. For me this was fortunate, not being fit & having a few health problems just at the moment. I did have to make a break for it at the end to catch my train (we couldn't book four bikes on one train), but a relatively gentle ride meant I wasn't wrecked at the end. Sorry, not many pics.





Glastonbury Tor 11 miles distant





Salisbury Plain





Waiting for the train


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jun 2021)

Ian H said:


> Four of us rode my 400 at the weekend. For S it was going to be a real challenge, and we ended up taking pretty much maximum time. For me this was fortunate, not being fit & having a few health problems just at the moment. I did have to make a break for it at the end to catch my train (we couldn't book four bikes on one train), but a relatively gentle ride meant I wasn't wrecked at the end. Sorry, not many pics.
> 
> View attachment 596659
> 
> ...



Assuming that I've read your post correctly, I love the juxtaposition of "rode 400km" and "not being fit", 400km being a distance I would regard as certifiably insane, only to be attempted if fleeing a natural disaster.

Maximum respect!


----------



## cwskas (30 Jun 2021)

Rides have been far between the last month, so yesterday I set off to try and get 80-100 miles. I really overestimated my fitness level! I did enjoy the ride including getting soaked in a shower that lowered the temp rapidly. On the trike I sit close to the road and it can get quite hot, especially slowly climbing a hill.

My wife came and rescued me after 80 miles. I should have started earlier in the day! But we met at my favorite burger place and that was a welcome reward.

The few photos I took pale with the views others have posted recently (I love this thread), but here are a couple.

Willie


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

cwskas said:


> Rides have been far between the last month, so yesterday I set off to try and get 80-100 miles. I really overestimated my fitness level! I did enjoy the ride including getting soaked in a shower that lowered the temp rapidly. On the trike I sit close to the road and it can get quite hot, especially slowly climbing a hill.
> 
> My wife came and rescued me after 80 miles. I should have started earlier in the day! But we met at my favorite burger place and that was a welcome reward.
> 
> ...



80mi = 120km, a very respectable distance. Well done...


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Impressive.


----------



## bluenotebob (30 Jun 2021)

A loopy meandering ride across country to Josselin this afternoon .. it wasn’t the plan when I left home but I had plenty of time to bumble along, constantly changing my mind as to where I was going, and the weather was reasonable (for a change). I usually avoid Josselin in July and August as it’s often very busy – but the schools don’t break up until Friday so I thought it was worth a visit. It’s a very pretty place .. _le Tour_ passed through here on Monday.

Onto the Nantes to Brest canal towpath which wasn’t too crowded but my road bike wasn’t comfortable with the surface .. it’s much easier on one of my hybrids with fatter tyres. I got fed up with the surface after 10km, pulled off and took the back road to la Touche Carné where I picked up the V3 Voie Verte. Followed the V3 north for about 30km to Mauron, then back home on the D2.

Longest ride of the year so far … 91.70km in a leisurely 5 hours

Some photos of Josselin below


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

Shopping with the family over the weekend:






Loading up, a sort of 3D game of Tetris, with the added challenge of not overbalancing the bike, squashing the bread or breaking the eggs...






Tinybug was determined to carry _something _and eventually settled on a bag of Müsli...






We went a different route to Beautiful Wife and Middle Son, and there was a small delay to investigate some local wildlife and a stick which apparently was quite unlike any she'd seen before...


But eventually we caught up with the others on the ridge road. As usual Tinybug raced ahead to ride with her big brother leaving the old folks in their dust...


----------



## nickyboy (1 Jul 2021)

We are in the midst of our LEJOG and I'm too knackered to do a daily write up here, sorry.

Here is the Strava link with a brief narrative and a bunch of photos. Yesterday was 84 hilly miles Camelford to Wellington. Tip top night out in Wellington. Today is 103 miles Wellington to Gloucester. At least it's flat

Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/QXBpXklRwhb


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2021)

nickyboy said:


> We are in the midst of our LEJOG and I'm too knackered to do a daily write up here, sorry.
> 
> Here is the Strava link with a brief narrative and a bunch of photos. Yesterday was 84 hilly miles Camelford to Wellington. Tip top night out in Wellington. Today is 103 miles Wellington to Gloucester. At least it's flat
> 
> Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/QXBpXklRwhb



Good for you. Hope the ride goes well...

I used to live in Wellington so you're probably going to follow a bit of my old commute to Taunton...


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jul 2021)

Ian H said:


> Four of us rode my 400 at the weekend. For S it was going to be a real challenge, and we ended up taking pretty much maximum time. For me this was fortunate, not being fit & having a few health problems just at the moment. I did have to make a break for it at the end to catch my train (we couldn't book four bikes on one train), but a relatively gentle ride meant I wasn't wrecked at the end. Sorry, not many pics.
> 
> View attachment 596659
> 
> ...


That bike is a beauty  Well done on the 400


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> I walked over that Viaduct last week while I was staying near Oswestry ,lovely area


Yes its a beautiful area . May take a leaf out of the @roubaixtuesday book and explore further west towards Bala next ride, if the old legs can manage it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jul 2021)

Yesterday's ride: I had a free day and the forecast looked nice so set my alarm early and aimed to get out and do my second Lunacy Challenge ride.

This one had been planned at quite short notice so I mostly wasn't very adventurous with the route. The village was strangely quiet as I set out - possibly folk sleeping in a bit after celebrating the football win the previous night? The A49 was about as busy as I'd usually expect for the time of the morning and the traffic well behaved except for the one small white van that came a little close then swerved in front unnecessarily. Thankfully it's only ever a short stretch on this road before turning off towards Condover then Ryton.

After crossing the A49 again and heading through Stapleton I paused in a gateway and found it had already warmed up enough to dispense with the fleece I'd needed at the start. Coming up behind a rider with two horses near the crossroads near Annscroft I thought I might as well hang back until they turned off, which appeared to be appreciated.

The road remained quiet to Plealey and it wasn't too bad riding through Pontesbury this time either. Perhaps I missed the shift changeover for the dairy and the corned beef factory in Minsterley. The road through Horsebridge was nice for once - after about three years of waiting, some proper road patching has been done to smooth out all the worst bits.

Westbury came and went without incident but I had a bit of a wait at Halfway House to cross the A458. After this I took to the climb to Bulthy and the valley that sits between Middletown Hill and the Breidden. This is quite a pull but to me is worth it to ride through the hidden and usually quiet valley. Today it wasn't that quiet though and I needed to pull in for several vehicles. On the steep descent I met a tractor which took up the entire width of the road so that I had to climb back up to the nearest place to pass, then shortly after that met a van whose driver didn't even slow down as I tried to squeeze myself into the bank.

The views restored my good mood after that little incident and I enjoyed dropping down to the plain then riding round the foot of the Breidden. Down here some of the buildings from the old military radio station have been converted into houses. I was quite jealous of the one that had a barn, inside which I could see a traction engine, and also has a garden big enough to have a locomotive and brake van on a short length of track.

After passing the stone quarry at Criggion I had the road practically to myself for a bit and made good progress to Crew Green and Melverley. A snack stop was taken on the way to Argoed (remembered the food this time ) then it was onwards to Kinnerley and Pentre. There were a few more cyclists around by now and I passed a couple of groups before the climb at Wilcott which was taken steadily and showed that the earlier climbing had taken more out of me than I'd thought. From Baschurch I took the lane through Fenemere to Myddle then headed for Harmer Hill. I was finding the climbs on this section rather plodding and couldn't seem to get comfortable on the saddle this time so didn't enjoy the section through Hadnall and Astley very much.

I had enough miles in hand to head home the most direct way but opted instead for the flatter route to Poynton Grange, Roden and Rodington Heath. Having been that way before I thought I'd avoid Withington by using Drury Lane, which was quite pleasant, but came across signs warning of an unexpected road closure on the lane I wanted to use next. I was able to get round it but it was a minor annoyance.

The route home was the usual one through Upton Magna, Atcham, Berrington and Kingstreet. The climbs were slow and I decided to cut things short near the end by going through Allfield. I wasn't expecting a headwind for the bit back to the A49.

69.6 miles this time at 13.1 mph moving average. That one was hard going and really shows up the lack of recent miles. The weather was really lovely though which made it great to be out.






Near Stapleton early in the ride.





Early in the climb to Bulthy and looking towards the hills where I'm headed.





Up among the hills somewhere between Belle Eisle Farm (not a typo) and Bryn.





Starting the descent to the Severn flood plain.





Part way down the descent there is a great viewpoint. I need to drop down a bit more before passing the white painted farm on the left of shot.





Looking up at the Breidden. Rodney's Pillar is up at the summit and on the right of shot there is the big chunk taken out of the hill by decades of quarrying.





Jumping on a bit now; Cottage in a pretty setting near Harmer Hill.





Taking the flatter option later in the ride.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jul 2021)

Out on the ebike this am on work related matters when something seemed a bit weird with its handling. Transpired the front wheel was working loose, it has a Allen key fitted axle and of course no multitool in the rucksack Hand tightened and predictably exhibited a need for re-tightening when turning right on a right turn lane of an A road and when seeking to pass a pedestrian on the grass. 7.58 less memorable miles with 522ft of elevation.


----------



## gavgav (1 Jul 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday's ride: I had a free day and the forecast looked nice so set my alarm early and aimed to get out and do my second Lunacy Challenge ride.
> 
> This one had been planned at quite short notice so I mostly wasn't very adventurous with the route. The village was strangely quiet as I set out - possibly folk sleeping in a bit after celebrating the football win the previous night? The A49 was about as busy as I'd usually expect for the time of the morning and the traffic well behaved except for the one small white van that came a little close then swerved in front unnecessarily. Thankfully it's only ever a short stretch on this road before turning off towards Condover then Ryton.
> 
> ...


Most of Minsterley is current isolating, due to a large Covid outbreak and so that’s probably why you sailed through without much traffic!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jul 2021)

gavgav said:


> Most of Minsterley is current isolating, due to a large Covid outbreak and so that’s probably why you sailed through without much traffic!


I had no idea. I'd probably have altered the route otherwise.


----------



## gbb (1 Jul 2021)

The sole aim today, get out, dont overdo it. Struggled for the last 3 weeks with OA flare ups but the sun, a day odff and a few hours to myself...its too much to pass over.
13 miles at no pace, even on an ebike. Fabulous smells and sights of the countryside, just a joy to be out there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Jul 2021)

Not one for average speeds, times and all that, but the last 5 or 6 miles pegged at 21mph (wind assisted) was good fun this evening. You often get a good breeze along the Dee cycleway, a pleasure in summer, not quite the same when its raining and 3c in February .
So a 19 mile utility ride, with a good 'whoosh' back to Chester at the end


----------



## C R (1 Jul 2021)

Took daughter two to karate in Hanley Castle, and the bike in the back of the car for me to go for a spin while she learns how to beat up people with a broom handle. 

Just under 13 miles going out via Guarlford and Bernards Green and back past the three counties showground and Clive's fruit farm. Quite a few cars on the road, as it was just after six, but all the drivers were well behaved.

The map


----------



## Aravis (1 Jul 2021)

Going great guns - today I reached 200 miles for the year so far. Onwards and upwards!

More importantly, for the first since last winter it felt good. I don't care about speed nowadays but if I can once again believe that my legs will carry on turning all day if I ask them to, I'll be happy.






I've finished other rides this year pretty discouraged, but this time _I'm looking forward to the next one_. 

There was a strange incident at about 13 miles; on a narrow road I found myself approaching about a dozen ramblers, retirement-age folks (like me), walking towards me occupying the whole road. The first couple of rows parted, but a lady towards the back didn't register my presence until I was almost under her nose. As I slipped past she said "Haven't you got a bell, love?" I have, but I hadn't seen the need to alert people in that way when they were walking straight towards me in the middle of the road. So I continued, metaphorically scratching my head. I suppose it's true that when you encounter a large group of people spread across the road, those not in the front rank might not be able to see you. I'll bear that in mind.

I tried to imagine what their conversation might have been afterwards. More than likely it included "And he wasn't even wearing a helmet. Pffft!"

In fact that incident probably pepped me up a bit. I carried on in leisurely fashion, stopping for lunch by the M50 overbridge at Ripple. The motorway heading across the Severn:






This used to be a double bridge, the railway butted up against the road, but the railway closed a couple of years after the M50 opened.

Yes, I really am looking forward to the next one!


----------



## cwskas (2 Jul 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> 69.6 miles this time at 13.1 mph moving average. That one was hard going and really shows up the lack of recent miles. The weather was really lovely though which made it great to be out.



Well done and beautiful photos. I especially like the one with your bike next to the field with the lone tree.

Willie


----------



## cwskas (2 Jul 2021)

Aravis said:


> I've finished other rides this year pretty discouraged, but this time _I'm looking forward to the next one_.


Sounds like a good day to me!

Willie


----------



## Old jon (2 Jul 2021)

What a day for a bike ride! So I did, me and Bob Jackson (the bike) went away north. The sun shining occasionally, gentle breezes, and warmth.

Not too warm, though riding up through Chapeltown to Moortown kept the personal temperature high. Slaid Hill to Wike and turn left on Forge Lane, back to the A61 to reach Harewood. Ride through the park, it is much quieter than Harewood Bank and it’s traffic. Though there were impressive numbers of antlers, with stags attached, to be seen in the deer park. The other side of a fence, they were. Which made me happy.

A short length of the A659 takes me back to the Harrogate Road, continue northwards to the right turn onto Swinton Lane, which goes to Kirkby Overblow after a bit of climbing. Which is worth the effort, turn right in the village and the views over Wharfedale are wonderful. The mist that obscured scenery earlier, in Harewood park, must have lifted. Anyway, carry on to Sicklinghall, there is more to see and more pedalling to do too. A bit up and down along here. Right at the top of the village is a layby sort of thing, complete with rubbish bin which is ideal for the munch debris. And a rest.

Down through the village, held up a bit by a four wheeled thing being cautious. Understandable really, there is some random parking being practised, and made perfect, here. Go downhill, soon go uphill. And the road twists and turns a bit as well, more obvious when the hedges are so full and big, limiting sight lines a surprising amount. Soon reach the right turn onto Northgate Lane.



And then Linton. Turn right again, pass the Windmill pub and then down the hill to the bridge across the River Wharfe, and into Collingham. This is the shorter way to the bottom of Jewitt Lane, shorter than riding through Wetherby, certainly. And this time I rode all the way to the top of Jewitt Lane, there is more rising road after the crossroads with Compton Lane. Made the lungs work a bit.

Then things ease off, Holme Farm Lane and Milner Lane lead to Thorner for me today. Only a small bit of that village, Carr Lane is the way out until Skeltons Lane is open to traffic again. So it is the A58 to ride back in the direction of home, turning off to pass the clock at Oakwood on the way to Leeds’ centre and the most convenient bridge to cross the Aire and reach home. With a grin, thirty six miles and nineteen hundred feet of climbing. Has to be good!

Two dimensional things . . .


----------



## Alba Zeus (2 Jul 2021)

Nice run from Aberfoyle over Dukes Pass then round Loch Katrine before coming back down passed Loch Ard to Aberfoyle.


----------



## Brandane (2 Jul 2021)

Three ferries ride today, so called because, errrrm, it involves 3 ferry crossings!
Start at Wemyss Bay, cycle 6 miles to Gourock; ferry to Dunoon, cycle 20 hilly miles to Colintraive; ferry to Rhubodach on the Isle of Bute, cycle 9 miles to Rothesay; ferry to Wemyss Bay. Great day for it. The 20% gradient section of the climb from Loch Striven had me beat for the first time in a long time. Carrying an extra stone these days and bike not low geared enough is my excuse...

Route/stats:










Start of the climb out of Loch Striven:





I don't have one low enough!!





View down Loch Striven:





Looking west across the Kyles of Bute, Tighnabruiach just about visible in the distance:





Ferry number 2 at Colintraive. Only a short stretch of water and takes less than 5 minutes to cross:





Bute is where I was born, and that blue door is where I went through to start my edukashin back in August 1967 .





The Waverley is haunting me this week! There she is again, this time at Rothesay, as ferry number 3 is coming in to berth. From here it is about 35 minutes crossing to Wemyss Bay.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jul 2021)

Today is, for me, the equivalent of a GT stage win!
There wasn't as much riding time as I'd hoped, but I wanted, if possible, to at least duplicate the last 17-miler. Plus, there was a plan...
Made my usual stop in the north end of Grenofen tunnel. Then another, longer stop at the foot of the Leg O'Mutton ramp. Here I had a good drink, an energy bar and a few minutes rest. Then, starting off in middle-dinnerplate, I began my ascent. Switched to full granny mode (30-34) at about the 2/3rds point. 
Made it all the way! 
First time for years, and first time on this bike.
Well chuffed!
Otherwise an uneventfult ride, quiet on NCN27, some walkers, mainly cyclists, but overall numbers low. Great weather for it, not overly warm.
Stats:




Why do the marker numbers on these maps rarely agree with the measured ride? Who knows?
Anyhow, a good ride, and an actual achievement!


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2021)

At long last, some sunshine & lighter winds coinciding with a day of work and so out for my first 'longer' ride for 2 1/2 months.

For the first time this year, I headed out to Woodbridge, then on to Eyke, Rendlesham, Tunstall and Snape on the most direct 'B' road route, then onto my prefered back roads into Friston and Knodishall, past...



which, most disappointingly, is a touring & static caravan site, not a cyclists dream cafe. Carrying on past the remains of Leiston Abbey




and on through Theberton (with a photo stop at the church), heading north west to Yoxford and Peasenhall before beginning the run homewards enjoying the views of the Suffolk countryside (this is looking down to Bruisyard before another church photo stop)




Very much single track roads most of the way from Peasenhall to Parham where I got back onto familiar roads home through Wickham Market, Woodbridge (again), Bucklesham & Kirton. 
And the details...







https://www.strava.com/activities/5563145609


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jul 2021)

Sunday morning and a sunny gap in the otherwise rainy weekend. Out on the Defy and north pass Ripley once again but then up Scarah Bank in a new PR no doubt aided by the very light southerly. Eventually joined the Way of the Roses route of NCN688 and the westerly largely up grade road bypassing Warsill was noticeably absent of eastbound cyclists. South to Brimham Rocks where the lightness of the wind could be readilly judged in the wider landscape by the stationary wind turbines. I took a snack break to the right hand side of the car park where a stone with a worn away section conveniently forms a bench, entertained by the sales pitch from the staff selling car park tickets - £6 for 4 hours, £9 all day but free if join the National Trust…

Turned east onto the decent towards Burnt Yates but then braked to turn south along Stripe Lane which goes up before decending into Nidderdale and on the decent I arrived at the ABC fifth letter of Hart*w*ith where the church service was ongoing and an old Mercedes was parked up.












Passed three cyclists heading up Stripe Lane and then along the B6165 through Burnt Yates to Ripley and the reverse of the initial part of the outbound route. 22.4miles, 1550ft climbed.


----------



## Donger (4 Jul 2021)

A slightly shorter club ride this week, down to Dursley and looping up and around Stinchcombe Hill before returning to Kingsway for a pub get-together. After seven years with Kingsway CC, this was the occasion of my 200th club ride, so celebrations were in order. Nice to see a few faces from the past and we eventually had a good time ..... after being refused service at our local for not having masks on in the beer garden!!!!??? Some of us eventually moved on to the next pub, just in time for it to start pouring down the moment the drinks arrived ..... after a ludicrous delay trying to download and use their pub chain's app to order the drinks!!! Not the way I hoped it would go, but we ended up having a great chat and a laugh, and it was nice to mark the occasion. 40.8 miles today, and a couple of very refreshing pints of Thatcher's Gold cider.


----------



## C R (4 Jul 2021)

The forecast for this morning was 50% chance of rain, so I bet on it being dry and went out anyway. 

On the road around quarter past six, reasonably warm and not looking much like it would rain. The route was to be the same as last week, to be back before half past nine. 

Out to the A38 at Kempsey, and the annoying creak in my seat was back, louder than usual, I'm sure I must have woken up half the neighbours. On top of that the velcro straps from my saddle bag somehow undid themselves just as I turned onto the A38, leaving the bag just hanging from the seat post. Luckily it didn't fall onto the road. Things weren't looking great, and briefly considered going back, but now I was out I was determined to enjoy the ride. 

With the saddle bag back in place I continued along the A38 towards Upton, but by the time I got to Severn Stoke it started raining (this is why I don't play the lottery, even with 50/50 odds I still loose). No point going back now, so carry on. Luckily the rain wasn't cold, and there wasn't any traffic, but without mudguards I was getting splattered all over. 

Made it to Upton without any other drama, just wet, and the destination was now Longdon. As I went past the Upton Rugby club my glasses suddenly disintegrated, with the nose piece and the lens part flying off, leaving just the frame on my head. I had a look, but couldn't find the nose piece and the plastic lens was broken anyway. So now I was faced with riding onto the rain without glasses. I convinced myself that the rain was now lighter and continued. 

Past Longdon the rain was indeed lighter, and I wasn't having trouble without glasses, but just before the M50 underpass my saddle bag came undone again! I took my time to make sure that the velcro was properly secure, and made a mental note to next time not to buy the cheapest glasses or saddle bag I can find online. 

It was a left turn at the A438 for Mythe Bridge, and then Tewkesbury. No stop at the bridge this time, as the rain was starting to come down harder now. Instead press on towards Elmley Castle via Bredon and Beckford. The rain finally stopped when I reached Ashton under Hill, and by the time I got to Kersoe my glucose sensor reminded me that I should perhaps stop and eat something, so I did. 

With glucose levels taken care of the next destination was Elmley Castle, and then the quick descent to Pershore, where I stopped for another snack. 

The final stretch was along Rebecca Rd, where I took the only photo of the day, the radio telescope at Defford 





I made it home wet but happy, just after nine. 

The map


----------



## chriswoody (4 Jul 2021)

A family gathering in Wolfsburg today was the perfect excuse to ride there while the wife drove. Whilst it was overcast and dull this morning the thermometer was hovering around 20 and destined to get much hotter. I headed out across town and onto the gravel paths next to the river. Several kilometres later and I'm onto country lanes weaving between fields of crops. Passing through a small village a stork is standing on a lamp post, watching life slowly passing by on this Sunday morning.






Past the village and I'm alternating between quiet lanes and gravel roads, crossing the river for the first time I stop for a quick snack.






Onwards I pass through a small village with several small farms, all of the buildings in the in the traditional wooden framed style as is typical here, some much more dilapidated than others.






Riding on the kilometres tick by, the weather is nice and cool perfect for riding. The route is mostly asphalt here, alternating between quiet roads and bike paths. Fields of crops border the way and it's interesting to see the various crops being grown.










There are some sections of the ride I have all to my self and others are swarming with folk. E-bikes are really popular here, mostly ridden by older folk and it's rare to see any other types of cyclist. Some times though, I have the place completely to myself and the solitude is lovely. 






After 50 odd kilometres I'm hitting the town of Gifhorn and feeling thankful it's Sunday. It's a nightmare to navigate through and not as bike friendly as it could be. After a while though it's safely traversed and I'm out onto the quiet lanes leading to the wonderfully named Tankumsee. The Tankumsee is a lake that today is swarming with folk, sunbathing paddling and generally relaxing. Next to the main beach a local Church is baptising people in the lake, a mass gathering of folk cheer every so often as a white gowned person walks into the lake where they are tipped into the water by the priest. Walking my bike through the massed throngs I walk to a quiet spot on the other side of the lake and sit down for a peanut butter sarnie.






After the lake I turn off and under the Mittleland canal to hit the last of the forest tracks. The cooler air in the forest is a welcome respite from the muggy air at the lake. Several fun kilometres of gravel trails in the forest await as I weave this way and that through the trees.






As my legs start to feel weary the forest tracks end and I'm onto the last kilometres of roads leading to my destination. The Four Chimneys of the Volkswagen factory hove into view and I wearily pull into my sister in laws garden. In total today, I rode 71 kilometres on a really mixed route in lovely summer weather. A good mornings ride all told.


----------



## AndreaJ (4 Jul 2021)

After thunderstorms with lots of rain yesterday today’s forecast was for “light showers”, not sure why I believed that but it was warm enough and I don’t mind the rain. I set off to Loppington taking the longer way across to Myddle where the “light showers “ started. Turned to Burlton and then back towards Loppington before heading to English Frankton. The local silage contractors were busy here trying to get finished before it was too wet so a bit of stopping for tractors was needed, turned towards Colemere where the roads were dry and past the woods to Lyneal. Carried on over the canal back into the rain passing Newton Mere onto the Ellesmere road, carried on to Welshampton and Breadon Heath. Had to stop for another tractor and slow down for some horse riders at the bottom of the steep hill which made that a slow effort. Back on dry roads to Bettisfield, Northwood passing the first road home and carried on to Whixall, Edstaston Horton and home. Very odd weather some places obviously hadn’t seen any rain yet it was raining quite heavily in others only a short distance away. Got home wet and muddy and even rinsed the mud off the bike. 33.8 miles. Good job I went this morning though as we had more thunder, lightning and torrential rain this afternoon especially in nearby Wem which had several roads flooded when I tried to get through for diesel, had to give up and go home! Even I wouldn’t go out on a bike in that for fun.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jul 2021)

cwskas said:


> Well done and beautiful photos. I especially like the one with your bike next to the field with the lone tree.
> 
> Willie


Thank you. 

It's been a frustrating few days where I'd have liked to get out on a bike but couldn't. I did manage to get the Raleigh out and do a couple of tweaks to the the saddle and the handlebar so yesterday took the chance to get out and test them.

Although it was nice and sunny there was a brisk wind that was quite cool to start with. I thought the route out to Montford Bridge, Pentre and Melverley would be good for this as I'd be riding into the wind to start then would have it helping me home.

Setting out around the outskirts of Shrewsbury I immediately felt more at home with the riding position which boded well for later on. I joined the road at Shelton and got along well enough with only the one car that was a little closer than strictly necessary.

Reaching Montford Bridge I took a left into the wind heading for Montford and Shrawardine. This was a bit slow going at first but the pace seemed to improve as I went along and getting down onto the drops helped further. I had a respite for a while on the way to Wilcott (used a short stretch of lane I haven't ridden before here) then was back into the wind to Pentre and Melverley. Again the drops got used and did make a difference - keeping the cruising speed up near what I'd manage on a calm day.

Having passed Melverley and reached Crew Green I had the first section with the wind more or less behind me and helping up the gentle climb. A polite motorist held back on the approach to my turn off at Prince's Oak and the climb here seemed fairly easy today despite not having a tailwind for this bit.

At Westbury I had the wind directly behind me for the 3 mile straight run to Nox and with it being slightly downhill for much of the way the speed stayed well above 20mph for most of it.  The sharp little climb at Shorthill wasn't an issue and I got on better than usual through Exford's Green. A bit of a push into the dip at Westley got a top speed for the ride of 34.7 not the fastest I've ever gone on this bike but fun anyway.

Going through Condover added a mile or so extra. I could see a couple of riders ahead of me when joining the short stretch of the A49 but they were going much quicker.

34.7 miles at 14.7 mph average. A fun whizz round and the bike felt so good this time. I hope it stays like that for the next big ride.

Only a few snaps from the first half of the ride as I got lost in my enthusiasm once the wind started helping:





Heading for Montford.





View across the river at The Royal Hill.





Too early for a pint at The Royal Hill.


----------



## Old jon (6 Jul 2021)

A bit dull and damp this morning, the weather that is! I was intending to ride on Sunday, ah, tell the tale. On Saturday, I was on my way to a rock gig. Early for the train, I was outside Leeds’ station and met a man carrying a very long instrument case. Only two stringed instruments I know of are that long. I asked him if he was carrying a theorbo, and he was. Next question, where are you playing, Otley, said he, tomorrow. So after the rock gig, and beer, I bought a ticket for a baroque gig for the following day. And good it was too.

So today, I took the chance to catch up with the riding. Rain dampens inspiration, or even cogent thought at times, so an often ridden route was chosen and no great distance was intended. Just for once, plans worked out as thought. Trundle through Holbeck to Office Lock and splash and twiddle along the towpath as far as Viaduct Road. The rain seemed to be easing off, had it become heavier I might just have stayed on the towpath. Up through Headingley to Lawnswood, straight on for Bramhope. Turn the camera on at the top of Leeds Road.



Wharfedale was not being rained on, the bit of the dale I was in anyway. So cross the river and climb Farnley Lane to the top. On the way down the other side, the fastest bit of the ride, there is a good view of the viaduct at Arthington. Old masonry tends to look fine these days. Before I reach the viaduct one more river is crossed before returning to the south side of the Wharfe over the bridge at Pool. Under the viaduct and turn right, Creskeld Lane again. Only me going up, three cars and a man walking his dog going downhill. Counts as quiet.

Leaving Bramhope, turn left to go up Kings Road. I did think, briefly, to extend the ride by going through Eccup. Nope, down the side of Golden Acre Park and through Adel, as thought about before. Through Headingley, the opposite direction to earlier. Down the hill to Kirkstall and back on the towpath. I just felt like a mostly quiet ride, it seems. Still a grin though, thirty three miles, only 1600 feet of the up stuff by the time I returned home. Another good one.

Some predictable pictures . . .


----------



## PaulB (6 Jul 2021)

Had my best ride of the year this morning but can't upload the details due to where we're located. I did a complete circuit of the Isle of Arran. Gave myself 4 and a half hours to complete it but things went better than expected. Even an unexpected detour adding on about 2 miles and a seriously steep pull back up to the height I would have been had they not been resurfacing that road - didn't hamper the second half of the route which went perfectly. Came home in under 3.50 so was well pleased with that. I'll upload it once I get Garmin speaking to my Kindle and GPS.

Right, I'm back in little olde England and here's the jaunt I promised. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/7099235935


----------



## PaulB (6 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Three ferries ride today, so called because, errrrm, it involves 3 ferry crossings!
> Start at Wemyss Bay, cycle 6 miles to Gourock; ferry to Dunoon, cycle 20 hilly miles to Colintraive; ferry to Rhubodach on the Isle of Bute, cycle 9 miles to Rothesay; ferry to Wemyss Bay. Great day for it. The 20% gradient section of the climb from Loch Striven had me beat for the first time in a long time. Carrying an extra stone these days and bike not low geared enough is my excuse...
> 
> Route/stats:
> ...


Fly me to Dunoon.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jul 2021)

Hello all!
I have not been posting on this thread for ages, because I've been off the bike due to a bad knee injury.
Yesterday, here in Glasgow, 40 of us rode to say our last goodbyes to Mags, a lovely woman from our cycling group.
She passed away after a short illness.
We will miss her lots, she was fun, a warm personality, always ready to help out on rides, always willing to cycle further. She was only 60 years old.
We cycled from Freewheel North at Glasgow Green to Maryhill, where we met the group from Freewheel North at the Whitehouse.
Mags used to attend rides from both cycling hubs.
On our bikes, we followed the funeral cortege from her home to the church, then to the cemetery.
Many of us hadn't met for a long time due to the various lockdowns: it was good to see @pjd57 again.
R.i.p Mags, I'm sure you are riding with us from the sky above xxx


----------



## AndreaJ (7 Jul 2021)

There was supposed to be a day off from the Shropshire monsoon season today and a day off work so rather than doing any of the many things I should be doing at home I went for a ride. I set off into Wem via Creamore then to Tilley and Nonely, turned off to Myddle and carried on to Harmer Hill for a change before turning down Lower Road past the houses in the cliffs hoping that this was the other end of the Lower Road which starts in Myddle. It was the right lane so followed my regular route through Merrington, Old Woods and Eyton to Baschurch. It started raining although only a light shower. I turned off towards Stanwardine, Bagley, Lee then Ellesmere and the lanes were wet for a bit then dry where it hadn’t rained then wet again. Ellesmere was very, very wet so I obviously timed it to arrive after a heavy shower. The lane up Swan Hill past The Mere looked like a jungle under the trees with steam coming off the road in the sun. Disappointed to find the rain hadn’t cleaned the lane past the farm on Stocks Lane, carried on to Welshampton, Northwood and home. 37 miles and my bike is filthy again.


----------



## theloafer (7 Jul 2021)

was to be a short trip to collect 2 locks i had ordered for my and karons e-bikes (needed them keyed the same as the other locks).decided to go via the ncn 715 picking it up at Bishop Aucland just over the Newton gap viaduct ,which now is also the entrance for Kynren .
not used this route in years but it leaves all the traffic and was excellent. after crossing over rough lea lane it turns into the ncn70 getting through sunnybrow- Willington- Brandon- ,on reaching broom lane headed for Neville's cross and the A167 (cyclepath) runs along side all the way to Framwellgate Moor and the e-bike shop.
on the return leg when i got to Broompark picnic area i appeared to get a little muddled, and ended up going towards Crook. but on the good side i found aa great place for a coffee stop , a young lad with a converted horse box into a mobile cafe ( ON THE HOOF ) its called so i just had to stop.
coffee and a toasted teacake filled a hole, after going a few more mile and not recognised anything i had passed i asked a local who told me i was not were i wanted to be lol .turned round and made my way back to picnic area, and noticed were i went wrong
once back on track i made good time as i could see rain clouds building. but as i got back to the viaduct the heavens opened thunder and lighting (pleased i had my jacket ).a very very wet ride to tindale- through shildon to pick up the cycle path back to Aycliffe. ended up doing 49 miles almost 40 of them traffic free.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2021)

The decision to go out on today's ride was only made about an hour before I set off. This morning brought grey clouds and a bit of a breeze from the sort of direction that meant a headwind on the return leg of any loop, so it looked like a day at home with a bit of grass cutting thrown in. However, over a second coffee of the morning and looking at Wundermap, I realised that the conditions were perfect for a one way trip up to Lowestoft from where I could get the train home. I've got various routes there planned, so shoved down a couple of slices of toast as ride fuel, picked a route I couldn't remember using before and set off. 

The early part of the ride turned out to be effectively a reverse of the latter part of last Friday's ride - out through Kirton and Woodbridge up to Wickham Market, taking the road towards Framlingham, but turning off at Parham. At the junction with the 'B' road at the top of the road out of Parham, I finally diverted on to new roads through Cransford and Bruisyard Street to Peasenhall where I thought I recognised the road and realised I was back on to Friday's route reversed. This was to continue for the remainder of the ride - riding along lanes I thought I'd not used before, but then a landmark such as a church or a distinctive feature made me realise that I had been there before, but in the reverse direction on various other rides. 

From Peasenhall through Walpole and entering Halesworth from the south, not the west as I normally do, I passed a couple of youths with one of them pushing his eMTB so I slowed to see if I could offer assistance, only to spot the missing chain so wished them the best and carried on. I was now on what I tought was going to be the normal run into Lowestoft via Beccles, only for the Garmin to send me back onto various small, narrow lanes through Uggeshall, Stoven, Sotterley, Rushmere & Carlton Colville and finally a fast blast along the A12 to Lowestoft and the rail station with plenty of time to spare for the train home.

Considering the type of roads/lanes I used, the relative lack of effort thai I put in and the indirect direction, I couldn't believe the final statistics - especially the average speed. Got to love a decent tail wind. https://www.strava.com/activities/5589374992


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jul 2021)

Ist solo ride for over 3 weeks due to work getting g in the way!
23 miles in the sunshine up to Matfen [again]... lovely.


----------



## Old jon (8 Jul 2021)

A bright and sunshiney morning. Again. And early, too. Ah well, take the fixed out, it has had very few rides this year, nine with today’s excursion added on.

Did I tell you it was early? It takes me about ninety minutes to be ready to leave the house for a bike ride. Usual morning routine including breakfast. Charge the phone, clear up breakfastmess. Remove bike from shed, find the correct bike bag, it does go on longer. But I still reached the Armouries before eight a.m. And the Trans Pennine trail had a fair bit of traffic on it already. An astounding number of dog walkers, considering that there are few houses around here. Cyclists heading to work, joggers maybe ditto. Anyway, at Thwaites Mill cross the Aire and Calder canal again and ride down a tree lined track to the next bridge. Bridge 6, with its very own flight of steps to trudge down to return to the towpath.



Still tree lined, most of the way to Woodlesford Lock, where I leave the waterways and return to tarmac. Head for Swillington, it is about time uphill started. From the top Hook Moor wind farm looms over Garforth. Modern day triffids, if they could walk they would make a right mess of the town. And I am riding towards them, around the north side of Garforth, across the M1, that is one big roundabout. And after the wind farm, the gates of Lotherton House. I must have been missing them.

Over the small hill to Aberford, a bit of breeze has arrived so I guess I have had a tailwind till now. A right and a left in the village is Cattle Lane, which has a few ups and downs to keep me happy. Next is Barwick in Elmet after crossing Cock Beck and riding up out of that little valley. The village of Scholes has to be ridden through, if I want to cross the A64. And I do. To go north again to Thorner. One road closure locally has added an extra couple of miles to my ride home from Scholes, or a badly surfaced busy main road. No fun in that, so a bit more pedalling.

Carr Lane up out of Thorner as far as the A58. A left turn there takes me down that big hill and almost into the centre of Leeds after a bit of suburban riding. Back across the River Aire, I was at Woodlesford the first time I crossed it. Short distance to home now, at the end of the street I live on there was a smile on my mug again, always good to be back. Thirty two miles ridden, a bit less than 1400 feet going up the hills around here. A good one.

Some doodles done by bicycle . . .


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Jul 2021)

[QUOTE="Old jon, post: 6464916, member: 45367"
Still tree lined, most of the way to Woodlesford Lock, where I leave the waterways and return to tarmac. Head for Swillington, it is about time uphill started.
[/QUOTE]
Ah, the hours we spent as children playing in the fields next to the canal at Woodlesford damming the stream that went under the canal through a culvert!!- where the houses are now!


----------



## carpiste (8 Jul 2021)

Had a lovely 24 mile ride today after a few days of being rained off. A circuit of Manchester Airport ( no planes so nice and quiet ) through Altrincham, Sale and a couple of circuits of Sale Marina, then along the banks of the river Mersey to Chorlton Marina then back towards the Airport and home.Mrs C was waiting with the kettle on 🍵


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (8 Jul 2021)

Last minute decision to ride to the girlfriends ready for our works team day tomorrow 5 miles up the road which will give a decent ride home tomorrow night afterwards. Find myself leaving the car at home more nowadays.
First time I've ridden to hers, apparently bikes don't live in the kitchen, who knew??? .


----------



## Glow worm (8 Jul 2021)

My lovely Kalkhoff bought it last month (cracked frame) after 43k miles, so Im on the bike that normally lives at my Mums in Norfolk. It has a nasty creaking fork that I can’t fix (I am having a new bike built by Spa cycles in Harrogate, so the plan is to collect it from there and ride home in September).

So the creaking bike and I headed out for a nice 26 mile saunter across the fen earlier. The lanes near Upware were soaking, I must have just missed a downpour.






At Kingfishers Bridge nature reserve near Ely, they’ve just put in a new lookout deck on a small hill. A rare chance for us flatlanders to experience altitude - well 50 foot or so. I was surprised there was no snow at the top.






Met a few of the locals.






Water buffalo are used to manage the land. Lovely curious creatures.

My kickstand then needed adjusting, and as I reached it, I got quite a strong electric shock! At first I couldn’t figure out how it had happened but then I noticed my right brake lever was propped up against the buffalo’s electric fence! Doh!






On home through Burwell Fen after riding through Wicken fen and pausing to admire the little owl perched in the usual spot on a woodpile at Priory Farm.

Although I’ve been riding for 30 years or so, I increasingly find the stress and hassle of riding on busy roads with so many incompetent and dangerous drivers just so draining. I often get home stressed and angry, so for liesire rides, for my peace of mind, I’ll always find off road routes of which I’m lucky to have many to choose from here.


----------



## gavgav (8 Jul 2021)

Only my second ride in 3 weeks, due to other plans, a cricket ball on the kneecap and then the joy of being pinged by the Covid App and going into isolation. Thankfully didn’t come down with the ruddy thing and so after being released back into civilisation again on Tuesday, got out for a ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, this evening.

After a couple of weeks of incessant rain in Shropshire, it was nice to have a warm and Sunny evening to ride in. I headed up to meet them and then we did a loop of the village, before going over Lyth Hill and then descending to the A49. We had a bit of a wait to cross, but the short section was incident free and we then had a wind assisted run into Condover.

From there we headed towards Ryton, but turned off and looped round to Berriewood, being very surprised that they’ve finally patched the huge crater in the road, rather badly it must be said, but better than before.

We seemed to find a headwind on the nice descent back to Condover, where the one idiot of the ride was encountered, white van man overtaking around a blind bend, into the path of an oncoming car and veering sharply back across my path, almost forcing me to swerve into the kerb. Prat.

We then followed Lyons Lane, which was quiet other than the usual car passing us just on the steep narrow bit that you don’t want to encounter a car. Crazy how many times it happens on that section.

Final section was through Betton Abbots, out onto the A458 and back to my estate, where we parted ways.

A short but most enjoyable 14.43 miles at 11.6mph avg. Phil also tweaked the gears, following the service on the Genesis and it seems to have made all the difference, with things shifting nicely 👍🏻


----------



## pjd57 (8 Jul 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hello all!
> I have not been posting on this thread for ages, because I've been off the bike due to a bad knee injury.
> Yesterday, here in Glasgow, 40 of us rode to say our last goodbyes to Mags, a lovely woman from our cycling group.
> She passed away after a short illness.
> ...



It was a sad day but a fitting tribute to a lovely person.


----------



## lazybloke (8 Jul 2021)

Approx 25 million were glued to the box last night, but the majority of us had better things to do! 

My option was a ride in gorgeous evening sunshine. Only a short loop in the Surrey hills, sharing the roads with more bikes than cars. Stopped here and there to commune with bovines, chat with other cyclists, or just to enjoy views. Also popped into a church yard to see a family grave; whilst the campanologists were letting loose in the spire. 







v


----------



## cwskas (9 Jul 2021)

Yesterday I set out to try and get in 100 miles. I ended up with a nice ride of just over 90 and tested some new routes. I was surprised to see some buffalo on one ranch and pleased to see a very long snake that hurried across just in front of me. Here are a few photos.




Buffalo on the largest ranch I have seen in this area.




I passed this and had to turn back for a picture. The gate had a sign reading "Caution: Deaf Dog!".






Took a break in the shade on this old, unused bridge and couldn't resist a few photos.




Taking a break before the return trip.




Bosque County Courthouse






My last rest stop of the day.

Willie


----------



## Fnaar (9 Jul 2021)

Yesterday, solo 102.2 miles. 6,854 ft climbing. 8 PBs.
Photo is near Wooler


----------



## C R (9 Jul 2021)

cwskas said:


> Yesterday I set out to try and get in 100 miles. I ended up with a nice ride of just over 90 and tested some new routes. I was surprised to see some buffalo on one ranch and pleased to see a very long snake that hurried across just in front of me. Here are a few photos.
> 
> View attachment 598043
> 
> ...


Texas looks greener than I expected. Great photos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2021)

*Wednesday:* The forecast looked better for the morning so I took the chance to get out, however sunshine while I was getting up was soon replaced by showery looking cloud so I chose the knockabout bike and put waterproofs in my bag.

I opted for the hilly route round the Oaks and Pulverbatch area this time, partly because it has lots of options to cut it short if the weather deteriorated. The climb up to Lyth Hill was first and gave a good view of the various showers marching across the landscape. There weren't too many of them so I carried on over the other side and round to climb up to Oaks from Plealey. This climb went well apart from having to stop for a few vehicles to pass. Fortunately I seemed to meet all of them at places where it was easy to pass.

Between Oaks and Wrentnall I came round a corner to find a commotion ahead of me. A rider with two horses was just coming out of a gateway and the one had spooked as I came into view. Thankfully the rider was able to calm it quickly and seemed more worried about me making a fuss (which I wasn't going to). We parted amicably.

There seemed to be more showers about as I rode through Pulverbatch and on towards Wilderley but so far I'd only felt a few spots of drizzle. That changed on the way to Smethcott where a heavy shower rolled through and I needed to take shelter under some trees to put the waterproofs on.

By Leebotwood the shower had passed through. I decided not to extend the ride to Dudgeley this time and headed back along the lanes to Longnor, Ryton, Condover and back home, making good progress on the way due to the trend being mostly slightly downhill. A final shower less than a mile from home was a little annoying as it came out of an apparently clear sky.

23.9 miles at 11.8 mph average. Despite getting a bit wet I enjoyed that one and was back in time to watch the live coverage of the Tour de France.





Quite a moody sky as seen from the top of Lyth Hill.





The view from the top of the Broom Hill climb.





From a gateway en route to Pulverbatch.





The lane to Wilderley.





Time to take shelter from the weather.





It's brightening up at Leebotwood.





Looks much nicer now that I'm headed for home.

*Thursday: * I used the knockabout bike to ride down to town a couple of times during the day which racked up about 10 miles, then later in the afternoon swapped to the Raleigh before @gavgav came over to meet Doug and I for our first group ride in a few weeks.

As he's already reported we headed over Lyth Hill again where the views were mostly much sunnier than last time I was up here, except over the Wrekin which seemed to have its own rain cloud. Crossing the A49 took a bit of time as there was plenty of traffic and the crops have grown up to make visibility tricky. I did pause to try and take a photo but found the gateway I'd chosen didn't give the view I'd expected. Never mind.

It was a pleasant trip towards Ryton then Berriewood. The van driver Gav mentions couldn't have picked a much dafter place to overtake since the corner is blind. We found the headwind along Lyons Lane and although it wasn't strong it was persistant as we carried on to Weeping Cross.

After Doug and I parted from Gav we carried on, finding a headwind even though it ought really to be behind us now.

14.1 miles by the time I got back at 12 mph average. 





Just the one snapshot from this one showing the threatening sky we were riding towards on the way to Wheathall. Thankfully it was going away from us and where we were it stayed warm and sunny.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jul 2021)

Two rides on Thursday, my first was my usual ride to work, 6.7 miles with an average of 16.5 mph. My second was an extended ride home, 29 miles with an average of 16.3 mph. Lovely day for cycling.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jul 2021)

Out this morning at 10.30am to meet with friends Martin & Gaynor for one of our usual loops with a slight difference. I’ve cycled through Naburn hundreds of times but never knew about the lock on the River Ouse so we went to have a look, a lovely stop off, you can even buy drinks and snacks via a small stall with an honesty box.
We then rode to Cawood for Cappuccino and bacon sandwiches at the small cafe at the plant nursery.
Fab ride, 27.5 miles with an average of 15.1 mph. Back home in time to see Cav equal Merckx 34 TDF stage wins.


----------



## Archie_tect (9 Jul 2021)

A fast and very wet loop up to Stamfordham chasing the thunder clouds!
16 splashy miles... got my bike very clean though!.


----------



## carpiste (9 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Had a lovely 24 mile ride today after a few days of being rained off. A circuit of Manchester Airport ( no planes so nice and quiet ) through Altrincham, Sale and a couple of circuits of Sale Marina, then along the banks of the river Mersey to Chorlton Marina then back towards the Airport and home.Mrs C was waiting with the kettle on 🍵


I did exactly the same thing again today getting home with 30 minutes left of the TDF..... problem was Mrs C didn`t have the kettle on!
You just never can tell!


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Jul 2021)

Actually managed not to get rained on today! Started off towards the Ellesmere road into Northwood for a change rather than because I turned the wrong way out of the gate and turned to Bettisfield to see if the road had been closed on Wednesday to fix the craters, to be fair they are not big holes in the road 
now but I’m not sure that’s really going to stay fixed for very long. Turned off onto Rowe Lane to Lyneal, back to Loppington, Horton and a wander around Whixall hoping that I didn’t meet the infamous Whixall naked cyclist! I had managed to avoid him until yesterday when he passed my daughter and I walking the dogs, mind bleach needed. Luckily he wasn’t about this morning and I made it home through Edstaston, Hollinswood, Alkington and Northwood. Not many people about again. 24.8 miles.


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Jul 2021)

Fnaar said:


> Yesterday, solo 102.2 miles. 6,854 ft climbing. 8 PBs.
> Photo is near Wooler
> View attachment 598054


Solo, so who took the photo?


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Jul 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> Out this morning at 10.30am to meet with friends Martin & Gaynor for one of our usual loops with a slight difference. I’ve cycled through Naburn hundreds of times but never knew about the lock on the River Ouse so we went to have a look, a lovely stop off, you can even buy drinks and snacks via a small stall with an honesty box.
> We then rode to Cawood for Cappuccino and bacon sandwiches at the small cafe at the plant nursery.
> Fab ride, 27.5 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.



If you didn't see it you need to revisit and look at the flood levels on the lock keepers door frame, the door frame is obvious as it has the anti flood defences on it - as in watertight door and wingnut clamps like the bulkhead doors in the best ship/sub disaster movies!! As a spoiler the marks are around head height which is WAAAYYY above the top water level.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> If you didn't see it you need to revisit and look at the flood levels on the lock keepers door frame, the door frame is obvious as it has the anti flood defences on it - as in watertight door and wingnut clamps like the bulkhead doors in the best ship/sub disaster movies!! As a spoiler the marks are around head height which is WAAAYYY above the top water level.


I missed that, will definitely look next time👍


----------



## cwskas (10 Jul 2021)

Fnaar said:


> 102.2 miles. 6,854 ft climbing. 8 PBs.


Well done!

Willie


----------



## Old jon (10 Jul 2021)

A bit dim and misty outdoors this morning. I took the forecast on trust, the Bob Jackson out of the shed, and a banana to eat half way around. And the route of last Thursday’s club ride too.

I could have done that last Thursday, of course. But waking early and wanting to ride the fixed. Hmmm not much chance of me riding the fixed around that. So, on the pretty bike, take the easiest way to the start. Straight up Harrogate Road and turn left at Alwoodley Gates, pass Adel Church and cross the A660 into that area I know little. I was relying on the garthing for directions and so far it coped fine. Out towards Bramhope, a left turn ensures I don’t go there, ride around by the airport instead. Quiet, it was.

A bit of Yeadon to travel through, then around the south of Guiseley on the way to Hawksworth. Pass the Curlew Cafe on the way to Menston, lots of easy downhill. And the payback uphill soon follows. The ride to the top of the Chevin, well. Happy when it was done, its a long way around the north of East and West Carlton, shame there is not a South Carlton, that would make a full set. Then turn left onto Otley Old Road.

Already been on that to find the way around the airport, this is a different bit of it. And only for a hundred yards or less, to the right turn onto Old Lane.



Some roadworks to pass before reaching the A660, while waiting to turn right onto that I noticed the garthing was stuck, telling me to turn right onto Old Lane. A couple of miles back. Oh dear is not exactly what I thought. Still, not much I can do, and I can remember the route. Up Kings Road, turn left at the top, and again almost immediately right onto Black Hill Lane. At the end, a left turn onto Eccup Lane, yup Eccup village and reservoir to follow.

Away from there to the A61, Harrogate Road. Had I used sense, I would have ridden straight back from there. But I meandered around a suburb a bit first until I found somewhere I thought I knew. Probably added a couple of miles to the easy way. So, reaching home with that grin, it really was a good ride. Even though I had to plot the end bits. Forty one miles and more than 2300 feet of upness makes me a happy rider.


----------



## cwskas (10 Jul 2021)

cwskas said:


> Yesterday I set out to try and get in 100 miles. I ended up with a nice ride of just over 90 and tested some new routes.



A nice alternate view of my ride on the 8th.

Willie


----------



## gavgav (10 Jul 2021)

I’m up in Wales at our caravan, for the weekend and so I got out for a good long ride, on a route that included some of Coed y Brenin, which I haven’t done for a couple of years.

I set out down the busy main road to Barmouth, utilising the bad cycle lane for the section that it’s there for, then dropping down to the promenade and along there, where it was already getting busy with holidaymakers. I then crossed Barmouth Bridge, which was a slow plod around the walkers, but my Knog Oi bell seems to get noticed quite well.

I then joined the Mawddach Trail, up the estuary, which was very pleasant, with a tail wind, the only annoyance being one pillock on a bike, who was riding 3 abreast with mates and not looking where he was going, to the point that me and his mate had to shout to avoid a head on collision. Prat.

Estuary view





At the end of the trail, I left Dolgellau and joined the lanes that climb up towards Coed y Brenin forest. There are some lovely views down into the valley, marred a little by the network of pylons that criss cross below, but I found a spot where they disappear a bit, to take a photo.





I arrived at the forest and paused for some of my lunch at Tyn y Groes, before beginning the steep climb up alongside the Afon Wen. There has been some massive deforestation going on in parts, which have opened the landscape up to the point when you wonder if you’re on the same road you followed last time you did this route, but the 2 very steep sections soon remind you that you are!!

I was happy to make it all the way up to the summit, without stopping though, for the first time, with the benefit of the Genesis being lighter than the previous bike I’d ridden up there. There is short and fast descent, before heading back down the other side of the river, where I found road closed signs……Decided to give it a go and see what I found, as there really aren’t any alternatives.

It’s a nice fast descent and there was nothing to be found until I came across concrete blocks barring the way, enough room for a bike to get through though . The road had clearly been closed for a while, as there is mulch over a good part of the road, but I came out the other end of the closure, wondering why it’s closed I can only assume that possible the road is being undermined somewhere and isn’t safe for cars?

I then climbed to and paused at the Forest Garden, which is a lovely spot and I sat at one of the picnic tables to have the rest of my lunch.





There is then some steep climbing again, in the direction of Llanfacreath and the Bobbin Mill, where beautiful Precipice Walk starts. Views over the mountains are Lovely.





The next section is fabulous fun, with fast descents down to Nannau and then Dolgellau. I managed 38mph on the straight section where you can just let the bike go

I went through the town centre and then out onto the Tywyn road. I decided to take the main A road, instead of the Mawddach Trail, for the first time and for a bit of variation. The road is fairly wide for a good while, through Penmaenpool, but it’s a long climb, pretty much all the way to Arthog, where it finally descends. It wasn’t too busy, but there were still 3 people who don’t know how to drive and passed way too closely.

I turned off at Morfa Mawddach and retraced my route over the bridge, quieter than earlier, then through Barmouth, which was absolutely heaving. The promenade did have a funny moment (must be my bad sense of humour) possibly not for the chap involved though, who was carrying four ice creams and missed to see there was a kerb to step off, so lost all of them into the road!! I really shouldn’t have laughed, but he wasn’t hurt, apart from his pride.

It was then back along the main road to Talybont, which wasn’t any fun with masses of traffic, including one absolute w****r in a Fiesta who came so close I could have touched the side of the car.

I arrived back at the caravan with 44.36 miles on the clock, at bang on 11mph avg speed.


----------



## geocycle (11 Jul 2021)

Humid ride today, dodging showers along a 45 mile route with 800m of climbing. Explored the tiny single track roads north of the A65 before dropping into Kirby Lonsdale for lunch. Went the full hipster with flat white accompanying avocado and poached eggs. Hard work in the humidity, how do the pros do it? Still always good to get out. Pastoral scene across lune valley.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2021)

1st club ride in a month due to various things, 70 miles in total to stoney cove diving centre with an 18 avg .
New BB on the bike i had issues with ( raised on cc ) got worse and i was worried it would make it home so its off to a decent LBS to fix it asap
Did my mental wellbeing a world of good to get out and chill , the bacon buttie wasnt too bad either


----------



## C R (11 Jul 2021)

Today was to be a three counties ride, and ended up being an imperial half due to a navigation error. The idea was to go out to the edge of the Cotswolds via Evesham, for a brief incursion into Gloucestershire, then turn north into Warwickshire, and then west back into Worcestershire. This is the bit where I messed up missing a turn and ending up with eight miles more than I had planned.

Out at ten past six in sunshine and already warmish. First leg was getting to Evesham via the most direct route possible, so Littleworth, Wadborough, Pershore and then the main road to Evesham, which is quiet at this time of the day.

I had to negotiate a road closure in Evesham, and then on the way towards Weston sub Edge via Badsey, but with a small detour to avoid the A46 roundabout. A couple of miles before Weston I entered Gloucestershire, to claim the first county of the ride.




Just before Weston itself I turn left for Honeybourne, and I am soon back in Worcestershire, but there's no boundary sign along this road.

The route is pretty much a straight line through Honeybourne and on towards Bidford, as it follows an old roman route joining The Saltway and The Fosse Way. Honeybourne is still very quiet as I go past, and there's hardly any traffic.

Somewhere half way to Bidford I enter Warwickshire




Interestingly, the Worcestershire sign on the opposite direction was about a mile back, I guess the road itself is the boundary for a bit.

This being the Vale of Evesham, there's all sorts of crops in the fields. One field in particular caught my eye




The blue field at the back, I couldn't get closer to it, and the photo doesn't do it justice, the smell of lavender was quite something.

Shortly after, I reached Bidford on Avon for the first proper rest of the day by the old bridge.




The boards talk about the roman settlement, and the importance of the crossing, and the road I had just been riding, since before roman times.

Once rested it was time to turn towards home. Over the A46 and up the short Dunnington climb, with the intention being to head to Flyford Flavell. I missed the turn because I was daydreaming, and instead continued towards the Ridgeway.

I crossed back into Worcestershire just before the turn for the A422.




I took the A422 towards Worcester, and then the Earls Common road at Inkberrow. This was silly thing to do, as the main road is a more direct route, but my sense of direction was definitely off today.

A final stop at Shellford for a cereal bar and a photo




And then on home via Tibberton and the Worcester countryside centre.

Just over 50 miles at the end, enjoyable, but rather tired as the legs weren't quite what they has been the last couple of weeks.

The map


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Jul 2021)

Just had enough time to squeeze in a longer ride this morning. Set off into Whixall and to Alkington via Fenns Wood and Blackloe. Took the first turning to Tilstock and the next one back to Whixall taking a roundabout sort of way to Cotonwood coming onto the Whitchurch road at Steele Heath. Nearly got flattened by a man on a mountain bike pulling out of a side road, I had said good morning as I didn’t think he was looking but he carried on anyway and evasive action was needed to avoid a collision. Turned off to Prees going past the cricket club to Edstaston. A bit more wandering around to get to Horton and across the road to Nonely and Loppington before heading home. 33.2 miles on a hot and humid morning. No pictures today because I was in a rush.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Jul 2021)

1030 Sunday morning and once again north to Ripon on the A61; in Killinghall a pair of Morris Minors and and a pair Triumph sports cars (a TR4 and TR5) passed badged for a Coast to Coast rally.





It was slow approaching Ripley which seemed just be the volume of traffic at the first roundabout rather than the NCN crossing. Apparently the wind was a SSE but their appeared to be a distinct westerly element to it and a new PR on the north east climb at Wormald Green.
Out of Ripon on the B6265 pass the racecourse, then via Copt Hewick to join the road towards Dishforth and north to Rainton; one of my normal snack stop breaks. East to Topcliffe with its potentially confusing anti-clockwise one way system for the A167 north pass the Armys Alanbrooke Barracks to rejoin the A61 east to Thirsk; the road gained a cycle lane and passed the racecourse which was partly visible.




A learner driver nicely slowed the traffic entering the centre of Thirsk




The one way system lead to a southerly direction being adopted briefly and the blue sky completely vanished. East on the relatively busy A170 to the first turning left which headed upgrade getting steeper as it went peaking at 14.8% to the fifth letter ABC of Feli*x*kirk.




The name comes from the church which is dedicated to St Felix.




Followed the route of NCN65 to Sutton under Whitestonecliffe, a narrow single track road largely descending, then west on the A170 turning south to Bagb*y*.




A slightly elongated zig zag followed over the A19 as I initially missed the right turn and a U turn was necessary. Thereafter joined the route of NCN657 through Dalton. Komoot had then recommended a short cut compared to the NCN route along Blind Pierce Lane. Initially sign posted as for two villages the way to them turned off. A sign saying farm access only was the first sign that all might not passable ahead and, after the farm entrance, a gate across with a sign adjacent referencing a DEFRA no access warning.
Back tracked to the route of NCN657 and followed it through Sessay beyond which started lightly raining. Just as I was pondering maybe the rain jacket needed putting on it stopped. Turned to Thornton Bridge; another normal snack stop.
Then through Boroughbidge and Minskip to Staveley for an additional snack before the climbing home.
Out of Knaresborough I opted for the cycleway alongside the A59 which had been tided of the overgrowth since I last used it. The old railway cutting that the Starbeck branch of NCN67 uses was notable for the lack of wind. 102.5km/63.71 miles 2265ft climbed 14.9mph avg.


----------



## HarryTheDog (12 Jul 2021)

Finally I got my missus to agree to go out on the Tandem yesterday, we bought it last year, went out 3-5 times and she said she enjoyed it but this year insisted going out on her CX bike the 4 times we have been out together.
So we did a 27 mile out and back on a fairly non serious hill route.
We managed to do 2 things for the first time on the tandem, first was to actually overtake some people.
We got stuck behind a car stuck behind a group of 6 ( bloke leading out 5 ladies) which were a bit strung out, the back 2 saw the car put themselves in the hedge and let it past, saw us slowed and let us pass. Then the car got past the final 4 and we followed. It was hit and miss whether we would as my missus was so nervous about actually overtaking anyone and we had a brief inboard argument over it as she wanted to stay behind them. Good job we did as we left them far behind, went to the cafe at the end had coffee and cake and when we came out the group finally went past.
The second thing we managed to do was get out of the saddle at the same time and stamp on the pedals up 3 hills. We tried it last year and nearly ended up in a hedge as we ended up in a nearly uncontrollable weave.
Afterwards we looked at who deserved most cake , I averaged 181 watts and used 1200 calories my avg heart rate was 118, she averaged 71 watts used 443 calories but avg heart rate was 149.


----------



## Old jon (13 Jul 2021)

Early again, sort of cloudy. Nothing falling from the sky right now so off I go before cabin fever takes hold.

Making for Slaid Hill again, Wike Ridge Lane is a good ride in this direction. After East Keswick, turn right to pedal to Collingham, turn left to cross the river to Linton. Wetherby next, the former railway station has a bike path through it to Deighton Road A shortcut I suppose. Do not go to Kirk Deighton, bear right to the A168, aiming for Walshford. There is a bike track alongside this road.



A bit of a squiggle and a longer lane than I remember goes to Whixley railway crossing and then Whixley itself. I think, the place seems to have grown. Around a couple more corners, Tancred and it’s farm shop are there. This being a solo ride, I did a U turn. Back to the previous junction and continue in the direction I had been travelling. A right turn, back to Whixley but a different bit, leave the village on Station Road.

Which climbs a bit. Then rolls along southward, Cattal and the level crossing nearby and the occasional farm are almost the only buildings along here until reaching the outskirts of Walton. Through Thorp Arch trading estate to find that bike path to Newton Kyme, which also takes me back across the River Wharfe, first crossed at Linton. The River Nidd has also been crossed today, at Walshford on the way out, Cattal just a few miles back. Anyway, from Newton Kyme, a stretch of the A659 goes towards Bar Lane, the way to Clifford.

Which was busy, with through traffic and one polite horse rider. Soon ridden through, on the way to Bramham. But not to Thorner. Ride along one of the many Thorner Lanes to Milner Lane and continue to Scarcroft. Cross the A58 and slog up by the golf course and along Tarn Lane. Which nicely brings me back to Wike Ridge Lane and Slaid Hill.

All downhill from here, choose to ride past the clock at Oakwood on the way to Crown Point and my final river crossing today. Oh, some traffic lights at red along here. A smell of petrol, a BMW in front spun its back tyres as it pulled away. Round the next corner, there it was, parked in a bus stop with a pool of petrol spreading underneath. Not a thing I could do to help, but I did wonder just how that had happened.

So, fifty one mostly flat miles, a smidge more than two thousand feet of elevation gain and a good ride out this morning. ‘Course I am smiling!

And today it behaved!


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Jul 2021)

Quick 16 miles up to Morpeth and home with a nice following breeze- lots of us oldies out enjoying a Wednesday ride! That brings up 1800 miles since the start of lock-down which is better than 2019!

[Edit: Mrs A_T's just pointed out that it's Tuesday... ]


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Jul 2021)

Out just after 8am for a damp ride to Work, 6.7 miles with an average of 16 mph.
The weather brightened up and by 5pm it was a beautiful sunny afternoon. I extended my home commute, a slightly different route to my usual one taking in Healaugh & Copmanthorpe. 25.33 miles with an average of 17.6 mph.


----------



## gavgav (13 Jul 2021)

Headed out after finishing work, for a ride with @Rickshaw Phil. It was a lovely sunny and warm early evening, but there was a very blustery wind, that seemed to be an againsterly in virtually every direction 

We’d arranged to meet at a nearby pub, but whilst I was waiting to cross the road at the Pelican Crossing near the Retail Park, I saw Phil coming down from his direction and so we met there instead.

We went through Meole Village and then out to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, wasn’t too busy on that road, for a change. Evidence of the wind issues could be seen at the junction for Exfords Green, where the Union Jack flag was initially blowing towards us, but swung round to be with us, just as we reached it 

Thankfully, it then swung again and was a tailwind through to Stapleton. We met the moron of the ride, on that section, who came round a corner and veered onto our side of the road, whilst looking down at something, probably his phone, to the point that I thought I may have to dive into the hedge to avoid a head on collision. He looked up eventually and swerved away. Prat.

We continued on to Ryton and Longnor, along the rutted lane, then turned North/East and found the proper headwind again, to Frodesley, Pitchford, Acton Burnell, Cantlop and Betton Abbots, where we had a Nissan Navara impatiently overtake us, straight into the path of an oncoming car.

We parted ways with 20.85 miles at 12.7mph avg for me.

@Rickshaw Phil at our drinks pause near Longnor


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jul 2021)

Despite still feeling like a bus had just run me down, I went out today. Took the mixte. Felt quite weird after the relative twitchiness of the Scott.
Two stops to climb the Leg O'Mutton ramp, quite aceptable with this level of gearing, methinks. Even so, getting better at it.




The way I'd come...





Trusty Steed





The remaining climb

Realised the old-style seat clamp was not quite tight enough, so popped in to Rockin' Bikes and borrowed a 13mm spanner for 30 seconds.
Then away towards Yelverton and Clearbrook. The leat track between these two points is fast, if it's not busy with other walkers and riders, and today it was pretty clear, so gunned it a bit, always good for the soul!
Got to the Clearbrook Leat car park, left and right, onto a road that eventually has meetings with the NCN27 track, but further down beyond the unpleasant Shaugh Tunnel. Will try that route next time I decide on a long one. Turned at a point that would ensure an 18-mile total, back up to the car park and back onto the track for a few yards, then sat and had a rest. While gazing across the moor, I became aware that i had company and turned my head, to find a smiling Border Collie right in my face, determined to say hello. Lovely dog.




Dartmoor pony at Clearbrook CP





The view, pre-dog introduction

An entirely uneventful journey back from there, managing to get back before the school run started.
Still feeling crap, really, and have sciatica again in my right leg, which made mounts and dismounts a bit, shall we say, vocal. But good to get out and definitely the better for it.
Stats:





Nice weather, more on Friday if I can. Maybe a bit longer.


----------



## footloose crow (14 Jul 2021)

*14 July. Cornish summer daze*

_This is unbelievable! The oldest rider in the Tour by some twenty five years but here is is on the wheel of Pogacar. It has got to be 20% at this point. How is he doing it! They have left the rest of the breakaway group behind. Now...and this is truly unbelievable...now he is taking Pogacar on. Where did that acceleration come from! He has left Pogacar standing on the steepest part of the hill. He is ahead by 20 seconds already and the gap is growing. No one thought we would see this on the Tour. He will take the stage.....hands in the air...wild celebrations from Team Grey Sky and Footlose Crow has done it. The oldest cyclist to win a stage at the Tour de France......._

At which point I always wake up. With aching legs. 

Summer is here and the sky has been scraped blue and dotted with fair weather cumulus for a few days now. Last week's rain has left debris on the lanes but the wet patches have almost gone. The hedgerows are trying to meet each other across the lane, bursting with life, a green tsunami rolling across the land. I have jobs to do and places I am supposed to be but I am going to sneak out today with Madame Crow and ride. 






It is one of those days when you feel nothing can go wrong and even if it does, it doesn't matter. The carefree feeling that comes in that last week of the Summer term at school when you can feel the sun warming up and the days open up in front of you. Even the hills feel OK today although I am not fast. Madame has electric legs on her bike adding another 250W of power and she can beat me up every hill. She sings me a song as I arrive breathless at the top of the first big one. The tune is the Monkees theme - if you can remember it.

Here he comes.
Always last.
I know he's trying.
But he's not very fast.

There are more comments along the lines of maybe she could bring a stove and brew a cup of tea whilst she waits. Or have another child, bring him up, watch him go to university, have grandchildren whilst she waits for me. We head past Probus and into the Roseland peninsula, a secret land of quiet lanes. They are quiet too and we see only three cars in the next hour as we sweep along a high ridge, views opening up on either side across summer fields and smudged clouds in a cerulean sky. The lane dips up and down. Up to around 150m and then back down to sea level. Always steep. Slow going up and sitting on the brakes on the way down. I don't mind today. It is enough to be alive and feel the bike beneath me. 






Through Ruan Lanihorne, a hamlet at the highest point of a largely unknown creek that leads out from the River Fal and then todays sternest test, a 150m long ramp of 20% followed by a steep descent into a wooded wilderness and then a relentless uphill back onto the plateau summit of the Roseland. We are both sweating in the drowsy July heat at the top.






More lanes, sweeping through Philleigh where the pub garden looks tempting and then onto the final hill before the switchback descent to the King Harry Ferry. For once the ferry arrives as we do and we don't have the long wait that I always have when I do this route alone. Madame does not believe it isn't always like this. The ferry guys are used to bikes and only ask for a donation to the air ambulance. We stick to our corner of the ferry whilst the other passengers are made to sit in their cars with windows closed.






There is a steep uphill after the ferry, past the National Trust property at Trellisick which is packed today, and then down to the creekside lane that runs along Restronguet Creek, past the millionaires houses, past yet another open pub garden and onto the Bissoe valley.

We are in mining country now and the lanes have become roads and the traffic is heavier. There are lots of people in Cornwall this month but as they use sat navs to get to places, the small lanes are empty still. That is the top tip for planning your cycling holiday in Cornwall - stay on the lanes and use a map. That and bring your climbing legs. Or an e-bike. 

This is a short ride as Madame has a Teams meeting later this afternoon and she needs to be back. I want to keep going but I know there is sunshine tomorrow and the next day and the next day for as far as the weather app can see. I have all the time in the world. The endless summer stretches ahead still and the schools finish next week. We have weeks of long days and sunshine to come.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jul 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *14 July. Cornish summer daze*
> 
> _This is unbelievable! The oldest rider in the Tour by some twenty five years but here is is on the wheel of Pogacar. It has got to be 20% at this point. How is he doing it! They have left the rest of the breakaway group behind. Now...and this is truly unbelievable...now he is taking Pogacar on. Where did that acceleration come from! He has left Pogacar standing on the steepest part of the hill. He is ahead by 20 seconds already and the gap is growing. No one thought we would see this on the Tour. He will take the stage.....hands in the air...wild celebrations from Team Grey Sky and Footlose Crow has done it. The oldest cyclist to win a stage at the Tour de France......._
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know it's lovely in Cornwall ,for the last 25 years I would have been in Cornwall for this week but not this year . Keep the good weather going until September please


----------



## footloose crow (14 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> Thanks for letting me know it's lovely in Cornwall ,for the last 25 years I would have been in Cornwall for this week but not this year . Keep the good weather going until September please


Its going to be great weather in September. We can meet up for a cycle and you can ride the wheels off me! Endless summer 2021......


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jul 2021)

footloose crow said:


> Its going to be great weather in September. We can meet up for a cycle and you can ride the wheels off me! Endless summer 2021......


I'd ask to join you but I'd never keep up...


----------



## footloose crow (15 Jul 2021)

DCBassman said:


> I'd ask to join you but I'd never keep up...


I think we need a CycleChat (Cornwall chapter) meet up and ride in September. We go at the pace of the least fastest...


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jul 2021)

My best ride for a number of reasons today, a day off, due to possible (not actually required) hospital collection duties.
So, I had planned to ride from Bognor to Petworth, now that all was good, and it turned out that all was good!
So I left quite early, with a loose plan to ride north past Goodwood, through East Dean, as it would be the least hilly, although there was a headwind.
No matter, I got to Upwaltham, having a had my fastest ever speed downhill, 42mph!
I stopped for a drink and a snack at Cadence in Upwaltham, and had a chat with the Barista, and the sandwich maker, both really nice people. It is a place that is almost in the middle of nowhere, but right beside the South Downs Way, and is one of 3 or 4 Cadence rest stops serving food and drink. Mighty fine coffee, and a wonderful toasted sandwich set me off to ride the last few miles to Petworth.









The Penny Farthing just on the North end of Petworth.
The return plan was to go south via Fittleworth, Amberley, Arundel, and then to Bognor, and most of this I did, except at Houghton, I decided to cycle UP the hill to Whiteways Lodge, then Slindon, Walberton, Barnham, Felpham, and Bognor Regis, which went really well, despite having Houghton Hill in my legs.
(I had tried to cycle Houghton Hill after a days work in Worthing maybe 20 years ago, and had to walk, so I was stunned to get to the top today, with only 1 stop, for a drink and some photos.)








At Bognor Regis, I was tiring, but managed to complete the 45 miles with a slight twinge only on my left knee.
So overall, a stunning ride!




Wahoo shows a temperature of 90 degrees 😅😅😅😅😅
And 45 miles is my longest ride since about 2010!


----------



## Old jon (15 Jul 2021)

What a great ride today! But let’s start from the beginning, it may just make some sense that way. On Monday a ride was talked about, today a warm morning with some breeze, I made my way to a meeting point I have not used before, the bridleway from the A61 to Eccup. Leaned my bike, the Spa again today, against a convenient bit of jungle and waited for the rest to turn up. And the next arrival made me look at the time again. This rider is not known for punctuality, being polite I am, and here she is, five whole minutes early! Consternation crossed my eyes, if you look at the pic closely.






Parked Spa, above.
Strabismus, below.






Off we pedalled. Across the dam wall at the reservoir, and onward to the village. A right turn takes us past the New Inn and then down the hill to Weardley and the A659. Then back to the A61 for a while, this being the only way to reach Swindon Lane and Kirkby Overblow. After that, we were told by the ride leader, the road goes up and up and even more up all the way to Follifoot. It did. Then things became easier, down to and through Calcutt. The Spa was made a mile or two away, I should be happy it let me ride on to Knaresborough. And a cafe stop.


The river count is up to three by now, for me. The Aire, in Leeds, the Wharfe at Harewood and the Nidd, over and back again, in Knaresborough. We took the B6164 next, first place of note is Little Ribston, and the sun is showing at times now. North Deighton takes a long length of road and then Kirk Deighton is ridden through on the way to Wetherby. And a right turn to Linton. Then I realised what was soon to be.


Yup, into Collingham and out again up Jewitt Lane. Which has recently been surface dressed, I think it is called. A steep enough hill made steeper with a loose gravel covering. All three of us made it, I had a couple of half spins of the back wheel before reaching Compton Lane, no one else mentioned anything. And this is another of the wonderful roads around. The day was clear and bright, and in the gaps of the roadside hedges the views paid for the hill climbing, many times over.


Through East Rigton, then all the way to Scarcroft, where we turned left onto the A58. Up the hill to Ling Lane and an easy ride to Slaid Hill where we went our separate ways. Me for the downhill back towards the town centre. And the thought of a pint. So I did that, it rounded off the ride very nicely for me, and helped the grin too. Fifty miles and 2500 vertical feet makes me a happy rider.

A pint, a map and the gradients . . .


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Jul 2021)

At last – at long last – some decent cycling weather. The first half of July here was unseasonably cold and wet – I’ve been out every day on one of my bikes but I’ve not particularly enjoyed it. It was much warmer yesterday, despite a stiff NW wind and I contrived a 52km ride .. unplanned but I just kept going until I’d got over the 50km mark.

Same weather today, so I did plan a 50+km ride. Essentially a loop out to the NW, followed by a wind-borne easy ride S to Loyat (with a quick visit to the chateau). 14km up the Voie Verte to Mauron, then a climb up to Les Fossées (against the wind but in the lea) then a descent to Pont Ruelland .. also against the wind and slower going down than the ascent had been. A gentle ride home from Pont Ruelland with the trees on the roadside giving some protection from the wind.

58km in just over 3 hours

The road to Crétudel with the wind-turbines at St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines in the background







The château at Loyat






The old bridge at Loyat


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jul 2021)

footloose crow said:


> I think we need a CycleChat (Cornwall chapter) meet up and ride in September. We go at the pace of the least fastest...


Totally up for that. Even though I'm in Devon! But not by much...


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Jul 2021)

Was actually yesterday’s ride but I have internet problems again☹️ and don’t get 4G or even 3G here! Set off to Wem as I needed to call in at work to sort a couple of things, got that done fairly quickly and carried on to Tilley through to Loppington. Turned right at the crossroads to Burlton then over the road to Marton where I turned to Myddlewood, Fennemere and Eyton, crossed the railway to get to Baschurch . Over the crossroads to Weston Lullingfields, Bagley, Lee and into Ellesmere, through the one way system with a bit of pedestrian dodging required then up Swan Hill to Coptiviney timing it just right to avoid the silage contractors with one just turning into the field and the next one not quite ready to go. Into Welshampton staying on the main road to Northwood before turning off towards home. Very hot and surprisingly windy in places. 34.4 miles and some much needed thinking time. I have noticed the number of idiots on the roads is starting to creep up again with a couple of pointless overtaking moves in daft places.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (15 Jul 2021)

Insane evening ride through the peak with four of us led by a pal. 

For those who know the Peak, feat. Brickworks (both ways) Windgather rocks, Goyt valley, Earl Sterndale, Monyash, Ashton in the Water, Monsal Head, Cressbrook, Tideswell, Doveholes, Coombes, Whaley Bridge.

Amazing weather, perfect scenery, very happy but utterly banjaxed.

100k, 2100m climbing. 

Monsal Head:


----------



## delb0y (16 Jul 2021)

Hardly getting out these days at all - so busy with life, what with one thing and another. But today I woke early and so did a loop of the lanes at 5:30 am. My favourite time of the day. I wish I'd taken a camera as the mist over the fields and river was spectacular. Might try and do this more often as evenings and weekends are chocka with other stuff at the moment.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jul 2021)

Out on the Tricross for a ride to Prologue Cycles Harrogate for early lunch, wow it was warm in North Yorkshire today, must have lost a couple of kilos in sweat!
45.42 miles with an average of 15.1 mph, back home in time to watch Cav in the TDF.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Jul 2021)

Another bowl out on the mixte. Thought I'd try what I mentioned and see if I could add a short loop from Clearbrook CP on to the NCN further down. It added a whole mile!
Took the required right turn, and started to freewheel. It got faster and faster until I reached the previous turnaround point. Slow for the bend, and there's a cattle grid, and it's steepening all the time. Past the grid, the road surface deteriorates markedly, with some serious potholes. And yet steeper still! Glad I chose this way around. Eventually comes alongside the trail again, but disappointingly still north of the Shaugh tunnel.
Back up through Clearbrook, and sit for a drink with quite a large herd of ponies. Then away home arriving before midday. Usuall I don't set out until 11 or so, but things to do, etc...
Stats:




Very warm, and eventually very busy on the trail, both walkers and cyclists.


----------



## gavgav (16 Jul 2021)

Out after work, in the very warm and Sunny early evening, but still a keen wind from the North. That was behind me and made for a fairly quick run through Meole, Hook a Gate and Annscroft. I was heading to dads, to check up on him, after a short spell in hospital for an operation this week. He’s doing ok, but quite sore and pretty exhausted from lack of sleep.

Route home, mostly battling into the wind, was via Gonsal, Condover, and Betton Abbots. Traffic was busy, with it being Friday rush hour, but I was pleasantly surprised at how good the driving was, which was nice after a recent number of really bad examples.

14.88 miles at 13.0mph avg.


----------



## Mburton1993 (17 Jul 2021)

Didn't lose my phone this time which was nice, as was the ride, quite warm.


----------



## Old jon (17 Jul 2021)

A bright morning again, and the promise of hotter later. Which, for me, makes it a good idea to be back sooner. So off I went, on the fixed, at early o’ clock.

Very quiet on the roads, no complaint about that. Cross the river on Crown Point Bridge and make my way up to Oakwood. Passing the spare park gates I almost changed my mind about riding up Boot Hill but I am that slow at thinking I had passed the turn off. So the usual way it was. All the way on the A58 to Carr Lane, which is the new normal way to Thorner, temporary version.

Church Hill, out of Thorner, was a bit steeper than I remember it. The road then trends gently downhill for a while, surrounded by summer colours in the fields on both sides. Even the woodlands in Wothersome dip were summery today. But that little climb out was a pull. Bramham next, a right turn to head south (ish) towards Bramham Crossroads. The map does not call it that any more, it seems, but Crossroads Farm is still there. Looking derelict. Negotiate that roundabout and continue pedalling south to Aberford.



Straight on to the B1217, turn right there to go to Garforth. Things are warming up now, the climb past the hotel on the way to Swillington always makes a sweat. But Swillington is downhill in this direction. Back across the River Aire before reaching Woodlesford, and cross the Aire and Calder Canal too. Then turn right, I am riding the last but one lap of the trip beside and between these two waterways. The surfaced towpath (?) swaps from side to side of the canal. Yep, it is a towpath, originally. The canal was started in 1699. Although, sometime in the late 1980s I did some work for the Silver Gain, a sailing barge. Not much room to tack on a canal, so aye, they needed a towpath.

Back to cycling. And even though I am travelling upriver, it does not feel uphill. Except that flight of steps to the top of Skelton Bridge. Cannot ride up them. Nearly home though, I resisted the temptation to take a short cut through Hunslet, went all the way to the Armouries, the other end of Hunslet, before returning to the road. And then home. A big smile for a shortish ride, the elevation gain, hmmm, it could have been 1234 feet. But it was not. Thirty one miles and 1342 feet. And a sense of satisfaction too.

The way around I went, and the achey legs stuff . . .


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2021)

Just over 60 miles today solo to the coffee cabin in tywcross, to hot at the end so i had to slow it down and i got indegestion after the cake stop so was having to let air out both ends 
BB still creaking terribly after a few miles so i have just taken it to a good LBS to have a look, still managed 61 miles at 17.6 avg


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Just over 60 miles today solo to the coffee cabin in tywcross, to hot at the end so i had to slow it down and i got indegestion after the cake stop so was having to let air out both ends
> BB still creaking terribly after a few miles so i have just taken it to a good LBS to have a look, still managed 61 miles at 17.6 avg
> 
> View attachment 599528
> View attachment 599529



I was going to the coffee barn today, but got there before it opened and there were a queue of people already forming, so I skipped it.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I was going to the coffee barn today, but got there before it opened and there were a queue of people already forming, so I skipped it.


i was going to be earlier but CBA to get going at 7 am , was bloody hot by midday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> i was going to be earlier but CBA to get going at 7 am , was bloody hot by midday


Out the door before 7 and home before 11


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Out the door before 7 and home before 11


all week i have been on the road by 4.20 am, i fancied a lie in


----------



## gavgav (17 Jul 2021)

A beautiful sunny morning, so I thought I’d get a ride in before it got stiflingly hot. Was already pretty hot at 9am when I set out though. A much gentler breeze than recent days as well.

I followed the cycle paths up to Harlescott and of the way a couple of things were noticed, a huge electric message sign has been plonked in the middle of the shared path on Bage Way and a beautiful meadow of flowers has been left to grown on the verge, along Telford Way, with a beautiful set of vibrant colours.

I went through Sundorne and along the old canal path to Uffington, then along roads to Upton Magna, climbed up East Haughmond, before the nice descent and climb back up via Ebury Hill, then another descent to Bings Heath.

I saw more cyclists than cars, along the lanes to Poynton, Roden and Rodington Heath, which was nice, then went on to Rodington, where loon in a Morrison’s delivery van was encountered going ridiculously fast. The lane to Longden on Tern was quiet, for a change, apart from a couple walking a Rottweiler dog, that looked like it wanted to kill me as I passed it!

View to the Wrekin from a gateway





I had the breeze behind me from there, through Isombridge, then Withington and Upton Magna again, along Pelham Road and out onto the busy rat run to Atcham. I decided to cross the old bridge, but had to dismount and lift the bike onto the track, as 3 cars had rudely parked so close together that you couldn’t cycle up where the dropped kerb was. Fine for me carrying a light bike, but what is someone in a wheelchair supposed to do?  There were already a few enjoying a dip in the river and it would be likely to get very busy there later on.





The road to Cross Houses was fairly quiet and I then paused at the roundabout for a herd of approx 40 Harley Davidsons to come through and then pull up by the filling station, with that great cocophony of noise they make.

I was starting to melt in what was approaching the midday sun now and was covered in insects that had been attracted to my copious amount of suncream that had been smeared on for the ride, so the final lanes to Berrington, King St, Betton Abbots and home, was taken fairly gently.

33.28 miles at 12.9mph avg. Too hot to push any speed today, but still a few Strava segment PB’s and so not too bad.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Jul 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Out the door before 7 and home before 11


Wish I could do that, always a slow starter to a day so instead spent time plotting the next batch of twenty odd rides following on from the twenty odd already plotted.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/dfSxlFj9S9o


----------



## gbb (18 Jul 2021)

Forced a ride yesterday evening, just 12 or13miles on the ebike, too busy at work, hips and legs ache even after just an 8 hour shift but hey ho, first ride in about a month 
Enjoyed it as always, lots of blackbirds, a yellowhammer, a pair of buzzard low overhead looking like they were headed to some trees, maybe to roost for the night, quiet out there, lovely.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jul 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> View: https://youtu.be/dfSxlFj9S9o



What happened ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Jul 2021)

13 rider said:


> What happened ?


Puncture too large for the sealant so put a plug in, few miles further down the road the puncture had opened up to a gash. Tyre is scrap so didn't bother putting a tube in. Sister taxi home


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jul 2021)

So today's is the hottest day of the year so why not ride 100 miles ? .I had a route planned to grab some tricky Velo viewer tiles in the bottom right of my max square . Out the door at 5.45 couldn't go earlier as I would have made the cafe before it was open . Anstey ,Cossington ,Syston ,Stoughton as I circle round Leicester . Came across a closed road near Carton Curlieu which needed a bit of a reroute soon back on track out to the Welland valley crossing into Northamptonshire through Ashley and the first tricky tile was grabbed by riding 300 yds up a footpath . Onto Stoke Albany up the main road to another footpath to get the next tile which was a bit longer ride of 600 yds ,back to Stoke Albany then Desborough ,Kelmarsh and another ride up and back up the A508 to grab 2 tiles then on to Clipston for the trickiest tile I was hoping a farm driveway would be the solution but a locked gate before the tile put a stop to that ,so I cycled along the quiet road which is almost in the tile but not quite found a open gateway and I'm in ride 20yds into the field and job done . It's begining to warm up properly so let's get to the cafe . Through the village of Naseby which has very rolling roads ,Made the cafe Mini Meadows Farm in Welford which is a petting farm but has a cafe .Sausage sandwich ,coffee an a ice cold coke were consumed and thankfully water bottles fully topped up . Called in to see my mate Pat




38 miles to home back on the familiar rolling roads of South Leicestershire ,South Kilworth ,Kimcote ,Gilmorton ,Stoney Stanton ,Thurlaston and home ,105 miles with 4900ft of upness in just under 7 hrs was pretty baked by the time I got home .Got all my tiles and increased my max square from 37*37 to 39*39 so missing accomplished


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Jul 2021)

Out at 9.15am for a meet with friends Martin & Gaynor and a ride out to Pocklington for lunch followed by an ice cream at Elvington summer fete on our way back, wow it was hot!
55 miles with an average of 15.5mph.


----------



## Donger (18 Jul 2021)

Today I combined my club ride with my latest attempt for the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge. A little foolishly as it turned out. A great club ride ..... hot, but no hills .... with a new find of a coffee stop, the Kemerton Coffee House in Worcestershire. We posed for a group photo in our new £18 cheapskate club jerseys. Quite a sartorial improvement from the rag-tag bunch we looked earlier in the year:




On the way back, via Bredon, Tewkesbury and Ashleworth, we were treated to the magnificent site of a huge red kite diving for a kill just to our right. At Hartpury, I said my goodbyes and went my own way, putting in the necessary extra miles while out on that side of the Severn. It almost immediately started to get hotter ... probably 30 degrees and reflecting back from the road surface ... and my drinks were running low. In addition to plenty of drinks, I carried a small bottle of water for tipping over my head. That, and a few minutes sheltering in the shade of a tree and rationing out my remaining drink got me a few miles down the road, where I felt like passing out. I just about made it to the filling station at Highleadon, probably looking like Beau Geste crawling in from the Sahara. A few minutes in the shade, along with a cold drink and an ice lolly had the desired effect, and got me to my next stop in the shade by the canal side in Over where I watched the local model boat club in action. By the time I got close to my house, I still had 6 miles to go, so I rode on 3 miles down the road before turning for home, stopping again to finish my drink on the canal side. Home and hosed now. There may have been no hills, but with 30 degree heat for the last 22 miles, I think that was just about the toughest metric ton I've ever done.
101.4km (63 miles). Nackered.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Jul 2021)

My plan was to get out earlier this morning before it got too hot, that failed because I didn’t actually get up much earlier than usual! Took an extra bottle of water and set off to Loppington, Nonely and Myddle. Turned up the hill and down Lower Road which was cooler under the trees, back into the sun to Merrington, Old Woods, Eyton and into Baschurch . Took the turning to Stanwardine, Bagley, Lee, into Ellesmere which was surprisingly quite, up Swan Hill into the shade under the trees by the Mere, into Welshampton, turning by the church to Lyneal, Northwood and back home. Very hot again with barely any wind, Garmin thinks it was 27 when I got home and lots of farmers busy making hay which always smells lovely drying in the sun. Not many people out and very little traffic. 32.7 miles.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jul 2021)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Puncture too large for the sealant so put a plug in, few miles further down the road the puncture had opened up to a gash. Tyre is scrap so didn't bother putting a tube in. Sister taxi home


my last help to get home involved phoning mrs ck at 1 am as i had similar on my return from late shift at work, not impressed is the sentence that comes to mind


----------



## Zimbob (18 Jul 2021)

We headed to Dunbeath on Friday, to ride some glorious gravel trails into the Flow Country :



















It was stunning, a bit breezy, but that kept us cool...


----------



## C R (19 Jul 2021)

The forecast for today was hot, and then hotter, so good thing that I am used to riding early, but still, it was supposed to be 18C at 6:00 and 24C by 10:00! In preparation for the temperatures I added a second bottle cage to my road bike, so that I could carry two water bottles. Route wise I couldn't make up my mind, so decided on the Upton, Tewkesbury, Bredon Hill loop, which I can do in about three hours, so I could be finished before the thermometer reached silly numbers. 

Out at five past six, through Kempsey and down the A38 towards Upton. Remarkably little traffic, I don't think I saw more than five cars before I turned for Upton. Nothing much to remark on the way through Longdon and on to Mythe Bridge, other than there were a few more cyclists than usual for the time of the day, possibly trying to avoid the warmer hours. 

Stopped for a breather at the bridge, and I took a couple of photos 








From there onwards to Tewkesbury and then up the southern flank of Bredon Hill, following @Donger's route in reverse, including going past the cafe at Kemerton, which hadn't opened yet. 

Swift descent to Beckford, and then up and down the hill through Ashton, Kersoe and Elmley Castle, followed by a swift descent to Pershore, where I made another stop.









The last stretch to home has the climb out of Pershore, which is always a chore at this point of the ride, but it is followed by a swift descent down Rebecca Road.

Got home tired, but happy at five past nine. 
The map


----------



## cwskas (19 Jul 2021)

Saturday I had the pleasure of riding with my brother in a very well administered ride in Paris, Texas. Very fine support of all the community of about 25,000. They had over 2,000 cyclists registered for the event this year. My favorites were the families I saw with youngster riding.

The route starts by heading to the main square and around the courthouse, then out into the countryside. The city streets and square were lined with families waving and cheering all of the cyclists as we passed.










I had a flat on my rear tire within 1 mile of the start, but was able to get back to the van. After pumping the tire up I had no more leaks and we were able to get on the road about 30 minutes late. I was a bit flustered and didn't remember to take pictures until later in our ride.

Willie


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Jul 2021)

A morning bike ride to Screwfix in Kingston Park 'the long way round', via Kirkley, Morpeth, Stannington and Gosforth!

32 miles before the temperature got too high...


----------



## theloafer (19 Jul 2021)

no particular destination in mind just head out and picked my way along the less busy roads then i got the urge for a snack so popped out to barny for a bacon buttie with chips







.. back through Winston and Eppleby where i had my usual coffee and scone+jam ,took the scenic route back through Darlo and out through patches lane. it got a tad warm in the afternoon but i adapted and over came






. this not working lark seems to be suiting me well... 55 smiles 
Morning Ride | Ride | Strava 

decided not to test the suspenion forks and seat post and walked down looked easy from the top








A66 not that busy today Greta bridge 




Egglestone Abby...well what's left of it









note to self ..not to use this route in the dark


----------



## Old jon (20 Jul 2021)

It was going to be warm, and a short (ish) ride had been planned. But not by me, a club social ride it is today. So it’s the Spa to ride. The route has been shared but I did not find the time to look for any off road fun . . .

Not sure how many of us left Slaid Hill,, but I bet the ride leader knew. Along Wike Ridge Lane to Tarn Lane. Turn left before reaching Scarcroft, go to Bardsey instead. Cross the A58 here, Wood Lane goes up the hillside to East Rigton, ride along Compton Lane to the crossroads with Jewitt Lane and descend that carefully. Still a lot of loose gravel about on there. We are in Collingham now, head to the river bridge at Linton, and from there to Wetherby. A former railway line has been converted into a shared use path, we used it for a stretch, saw the ‘Footpath Closed’ sign and made a small diversion. We were not late at the cafe on the trading estate.

Another shared use path, back across the Wharfe and down to Newton Kyme. Ride past rather than through and reach the A659. A bit nearer Tadcaster is a right turn, Toulston the map says. The road certainly reaches Toulston Lane, where we turned right to go to Bramham. And the breeze was cool. Down the dip at Wothersome, and that steep little bit out of there. We are going to Thorner. Down the hill there, pass the church and turn right at the Mexborough, ride Carr Lane to the A58, down the dip at the other side and then up Main Street in Shadwell.

The same road leads back to the start of the ride today, so it is downhill to home from here for me. Past the smart park gates and the clock at Oakwood and back to Crown Point Bridge. Home next, forty miles after leaving. A grin, it was a good ride, great company and oh aye, just better than 2000 feet of climbing.

Looks easy . . .


----------



## DCBassman (20 Jul 2021)

A bit of a mixed bag today. Decided to add a northerly loop before heading out to Clearbrook as usual. This increases hilliness markedly, so took the Scott.




Right at the top of that loop, pfffft. Bugger. Walk another 300 yards and find a shady gateway, and begin work. While I didn't want to rush it, I was in some regard against the clock, so my plans were automatically in tatters. Ah well...
So, went back via 27 instead of A386, and carried on to the usual spot at the bottom of the Leg O'Mutton ramp. Had a long hydrate, then set off home. Still OK miles, but not the 25 or so I was aiming at.
Rats.


Edit: tube repaired in comfort. Never did find any cause...HAve had more punctures with folding tyres in the last 18 months than in the previous 18 years. Harrumph...


----------



## a.twiddler (20 Jul 2021)

*8/7/21*

At Last! A chance to go out on the Linear. It’s been uncomfortably hot recently particularly in the afternoons and I had the wizard wheeze of going out this morning. By the time I got sorted it was about 11 and getting warm. Since I’ve not ridden it for about a month there were the usual pre flight checks and oily squirtings, mirror adjustment etc.

Sunscreen applied, shapeless sun hat in place, out through the back gate and away. What is the sartorially challenged recumbentist wearing today? Anything but cycling gear, apparently, though my track mitts are still holding out. Apart from the aforementioned woodland camouflage hat, an actual shirt (cooler than a T shirt, today) old black Chinos, and my gardening shoes, which will be for the bin before long, to be replaced by something slightly higher in the pecking order of decrepitude. My battered cords took that route a few weeks ago when they became too ‘orrible even for me, and the pockets fell apart. Maybe it’s a bloke thing. Maybe I’m a slob.

A slight breeze noted, low key start with a few stops to fine tune the mirror, into Swanlow lane and a stop at the uphill traffic lights before continuing to the A54 roundabout. This is traffic light controlled and today I come to a stop at red. Noticeably hot now but better when rolling, trying to find a compromise beween getting hot from exertions and maintaining a cooling breeze. I ought to know by now being that I run hot anyway and that unless I’m going down hill, it ain’t gonna happen on a day like this. I was expecting a decline in fitness since I haven’t been out for so long, but it is the heat that detunes me more than anything.

Nevertheless I continue down Delamere St. On passing St John’s church I glance over the low wall and note the rows of Victorian gravestones. Maybe someone has cut back the undergrowth, but I don’t remember seeing them so clearly before. On to Chester road, then right on to Dalefords Lane to Sandiway. Down the steep dip under the old railway bridge, then the slow climb up the other side. Not much traffic today, but I can feel myself getting hotter. Frustratingly, the lane gives the illusion that it should be downhill, but my speedo and my legs tell a different story.

I come across two mountain bikers riding along the pavement after they cross the road from the right, ahead of me. I’ m actually gaining on them, but before my head explodes from the excitement they turn off down a path and disappear.

A downhill at last to where the road crosses a bridge over Pettypool Brook . I manage to get some speed up so there is not such a steep climb left up to the more level road to Sandiway. I slow down at the back of a queue of cars at the traffic lights but don’t have to put a foot down as the lights change and I get across to the other side just as it turns red. To the acute junction with Weaverham Road and turn right down the gradual hill to the crossroads with Norley Road.

Straight across, pedalling slowly to the slight hump of the railway bridge then down the long downhill to the crossroads on Mill Lane. Nothing coming, so straight across to go downhill on Gorstage Lane then under another railway bridge, sharp left up a short steep climb to a junction with Forest Street. Sharp left again to the T junction with West Road and then right down a long steep hill on Sandy Lane before climbing again to the junction with the dual carriageway of the A49. Straight over then right then left on to a parallel cycleway. Shortly afterwards I come across a couple trying to push a British Racing Green MGB into their drive. I stop and give them a hand to push. The woman says “First time out this year and it conks out”. The man says nothing. Probably wishes I would go away.

Obligingly, I carry on my way. A compact dark furry creature runs from the left undergrowth to the right across the cycle path, possibly a vole. It’s gone by the time I reach the spot. A little further on I cross a lane then cross Acton Bridge Swing Bridge. I’m starting to heat up after pushing the car and riding so slowly along the path.

I stop to take a photo and look at the map.





My original plan had been to continue along the A49 then turn left towards Runcorn on the A533. According to the map (which is quite old and in need of an updated version) the path along the river is a footpath but I can see a sign from the bridge which says it is a bridle path. Here is a combination of a trail I’ve not ridden before and a route that cuts the corner of riding along two A roads. What’s not to like? While I’m putting my stuff away I see several competitive looking cyclists stopping and turning right opposite me. Perhaps there is an event on? A bit hot for all that sweaty stuff.

I ride to the junction with the path to the bridleway. It turns sharply back on itself on a downhill hairpin. It’s a bit nadgery but I get round without falling off. I reach the start of the bridleway.











The bridleway starts out as a narrow lane sized path of white crushed stone. Every so often there is a speed hump. Initially I hear a clunk as I pass over every one. Stand not fully folded after the photo stop! I fold it properly and the clunking stops. The path is well shaded by trees and very pleasant to ride along.

The river is quite busy with small boats. A paddle boarder casually passes by. I pass several walkers and cyclists. The day is getting hotter but as long as I keep moving and make the most of the shady spots I’m still OK.

The path winds about a bit and is a little overgrown but passable. I come to a long elegantly arched modern footbridge and notice an impressive set of sluice gates to the right as I ride over it. I pass a female walker on her own walking briskly in my direction. She has a no nonsense air about her. A rugged individualist, no doubt. She says “Hi”, I say “Hi” and we carry on our way.

A little further on I come to Dutton locks and stop for some more photos. The walker I passed earlier goes stolidly by.

















There is a crowd of maybe 20 walkers at the picnic area and they suddenly emerge in a flurry of poles, shorts and sun hats and head off in the direction I want to go. I mount up and pass them while there is still space, riding on the well trimmed grass alongside the locks.

It is just as well, as the path soon narrows and has a lot of undergrowth at the sides. I find myself playing nettle roulette with alternately one hand raised, then the other, in a strange ritual dance to avoid the stingers. Fortunately they take turns in growing on one side at a time. I haven't got the knack of riding with both hands raised yet. A set of long sleeves and good gloves would be useful here, if rather hot. Eventually I grind to a halt with the tendrils of some creeping plant becoming entangled with my left side handlebar and brake cables. Where is that handy machete when you need it? I dig out my Swiss army knife in lieu and am soon under way again. There is something to be said for over seat steering, or my trusty Revolution Country Explorer, at times like this.

The path opens out and I see my solitary walker in the distance. A couple of mountain bikers go by in both directions. I come to a gate and a fork in the path. It seems pretty clear that I need to go right, and the left turn probably would give me a route to Kingsley and Delamere Forest across the river which is an interesting option for the future. I pass a chap peering at a tablet while his mate holds his bike. I reach the gate at the same time as the female walker from earlier on who holds it open for me. I thank her and she says “No problem”.

We go our separate ways and I find myself on a fenced track with fields either side. Everything is dry, and there is no shade here. Although there are vehicle tracks they haven’t formed ruts and it is easy to ride in the middle.





This goes on for a mile or so until I reach another gate in a hedge. A sign says to lift latch and push gate which I can just about reach over the front wheel. As I go through a couple of walkers with a shiny black Labrador arrive from the other direction and hold the gate.

I find myself in a grassy field full of young cows. I wonder if I might cause a stampede on this unfamiliar vehicle but they are far too interested in munching grass to take any notice of me. There is an obvious path straight across the field to another gate. It looks like it could get messy if the weather was wet. There is no shade here today and I am beginning to get uncomfortably hot.

This gate has a similar sign to lift latch and push but approaching it from slightly downhill I don’t have enough reach to to be able to hold the bars and push the gate. Also the gatepost is not vertical so the weight of the heavy wooden gate pushes back rather than staying put once opened. I manage to lift the latch and push the gate with the front wheel. I try to turn so that I can get out of the field while the gate is at 90 degrees but the gate begins to swing back, the loaded rack bag above the rear wheel causes the bike to flip and over it goes. I manage to hold the gate by leaning back on it and have to semi drag the bike out beyond the gate. If I wasn’t hot and sweaty before, I am now. I rearrange the mirror, check the gear levers and set off along what is now a farm track. I realise that the bike computer bounced off when the bike went over and go back to find it. Fortunately I didn’t run it over and it is OK.

I am uncomfortably hot and there is no wind here. I carry on until I reach a junction with three bridleways signposted. I stop and look at the map and inevitably the route to the A533 is uphill, becoming a lane. The hill steepens and I can see the summit is the canal bridge over the Trent and Mersey canal. I keep plugging on and as I approach the bridge I hear engine noises, and a large white van comes over it, filling the lane and causing me to pull into the bank and stop. Fortunately I laugh in the face of hill starts nowadays, Ha! Ha! Har de Har! and once he has gone, just carry on. I also carry on sweating, as once over the bridge, there is a little more climbing, then left on to the A533 for Runcorn.

Not too much traffic but the mirror is slowly vibrating downwards following its recent bump and I can’t see what’s behind. I will be turning off this A road soon so I just keep going. I will tighten it when I can find somewhere shady to stop. The sun is right behind and above now so there is no shade. In patches the tar is rising to the road surface making a sticky noise as the tyres pass over it. It’s definitely too hot for comfort, but at least there is a slight breeze.

Eventually I reach my turn off, though in fact I continue straight on to Barker’s Hollow Road while the A533 goes left to Dutton. I come to a spot with an overhanging tree where I take a breather in the shade and sort out my mirror. I can feel my face radiating heat and the heat rising from the tar-sticky road is opressive. It feels as if my sweat is evaporating as soon as it appears. A gradual climb follows in a straight line with the sun baking down. A slight relief going down a shady dip over the Keckwick Brook then up the other side and back into the sun.

Over the fields to the left in the distance is an ornate tower which I think is a vent shaft for the tunnel that carries the canal to Runcorn. Soon the road levels off and I come into Preston on the Hill. I suppose the reason for my gradual climb is in the name.





I turn right into Summer Lane which puts the breeze at my back -not enough for a decent tailwind but enough to lose what little cooling effect I was getting previously.




The road continues to climb gradually with no shade for several miles and I’m grateful to finally come across a triangular lay by on the right with two angled field gates and a good stand of shady trees.

Once I stop, I can feel the breeze and I make the most of the bike seat to sit and cool off while drinking a can of lukewarm cola and eating a packet of crisps in the shade. I dig out the map and confirm that this lane leads to the A49 directly opposite a bridleway which connects to lanes leading to Antrobus.

I get under way and soon get uncomfortably hot again. Since I turned on to this lane I have been able to hear the traffic on the M56 though not see it but soon the lane runs parallel to the motorway and there is a line of trees between the two on the left. They don’t do anything to muffle the noise but at least there are patches of shade. The lane continues to rise then turns away from the M56 and levels for a short distance before meeting the A49. Directly opposite is a sign proclaiming a bridleway.

After waiting for a break in the traffic I get across and dive into a sort of leafy tunnel. There are entrances to very private houses along here, the surface is a bit uneven but it suits me to travel very slowly and cool off. I come to an unsignposted junction and follow my nose.

A tall mountain biker passes me at an unfeasible speed. Hot and bothered as I am, there is no chance that I could follow him. I come out of the trees into a series of lanes. I carry on, following my nose and eventually come to the A 559 opposite the Pot and Bottle where I turn right. The trend is downhill in this direction though if I want to do more than 12-14mph I have to pedal, and get hot. Eventually the downhill steepens and I get up to 30+ mph which feels much better compared with my overall speed so far.

Past Great Budworth to the bottom of the hill by Budworth Mere, then the climb up to Higher Marston, levelling out, a dip again to Wincham Brook then up the climb to Wincham traffic lights then on to Lostock Gralam. Over the station bridge then down to Wade Brook. There is a torrent of muddy water flowing in the road as I climb ever so slowly and sweatily up the other side to some temporary traffic lights where work is ongoing to fix the burst water main which is the source of the torrent. The light goes green just as I get there and in a few yards I come to the A556 which is barriered off to prevent motor traffic crossing the dual carriageway. I get over via the pedestrian access.

I get going again, through Lostock Green, shaded by some houses either side of the narrow lane before following Birches Lane to Lach Dennis. I turn right here into Penny’s Lane then left into Crowder’s Lane which leads me to the A530 which I get across between vehicles into Davenham Road, which is actually just a lane with big ideas.

I am really suffering from the heat now with cramps to my legs above the knees which I find that I can reduce by slowing my cadence though I still have to stop several times to recover. Putting a foot down makes it worse as when you raise your leg to start off you get cramps in your outer thigh which it takes a few revolutions to recover from. My mouth is very dry and I’m finding it hard to concentrate. An annoying tick has been accompanying every pedal revolution for the last few miles and it is more annoying because the Linear is generally so quiet. I suspect the drive side of the bottom bracket, or the chain ring bolts. A memory from my schooldays surfaces. "Twiddler, you're an annoying tick!"

I think I might be suffering incipient heat stroke and take it very slowly over the humped Trent and Mersey canal bridge, shortly followed by a climb over a railway bridge which continues up a small hill. I then lose height again over a crossroads with more unclassified lanes then cross over the River Dane on the picturesque old Shipbrook Bridge of which I would have taken a picture if my concentration was not elsewhere. Then follows a steady pull uphill to the bridge over the A533 just before Davenham. By now I am sustained by the prospect of the BP garage in Davenham and its minimarket. I am travelling very slowly and stop in the shade several times.

Once over the top the gradient eases. I pass Davenham church and feel every pedal stroke as if it is going to be my last. I come to London Road and turn left, still gradually uphill. I roll slowly into the bike stand in front of the garage minimarket and with an effort make myself lock the bike up. It’s now about 5pm.

It is delightfully cool inside and I grab a chilled drink and an ice pop. Once outside I find nowhere to sit that is shady. There is some shade by the pavement from the houses across the road, and an overhanging shrub by a neighbouring wall. The base from a now-absent sign suggests something to sit on but I soon get off it. It is one of those water filled ones and the temperature is such that you could brew tea with it. I retreat into the limited shade from the shrub. The wall beneath it radiates heat like a fire brick. Still, it’s shade. In front of me two men try to jump start an old Ford Capri. Once they succeed there is a cloud of petrol rich exhaust fumes. Normally it wouldn’t bother me but today the smell makes me feel nauseous. I step round the corner on the pavement and finish my drink and ice pop. Feeling a bit better but still fairly grim, I just want to get to somewhere shady and out of the sun.

I get going and find that I am coping better. Continuing up London Road there are many mature trees which help to provide shade. Once over the top and rolling downhill things are much better again, and I don’t feel like stopping now. Turning right and onto Jack Lane there is much less shade but I’m making good progress. I turn right on to Niddries Lane and find that I’m climbing more easily with no trace of cramp. I soon reach the unpaved stretch then am going downhill in a relaxed manner to the tunnels under the railway. After the glare of the afternoon sun the tunnels’ road surface is hard to make out but I don’t come across any new potholes or obstructions. Taking it easy on the shady downhill to Meadowbank swing bridge then out into the sun on Bradford Road.

On the gradual climb past the Rock Salt Mine the heat begins to get to me again but I keep slowly on and in a very short time I reach the tree lined entrance to the Whitegate Way. Soon after I turn in three teenagers on electric bikes steam past but I don’t feel too bad about it, after all, they’re electric.
I change my sunspecs for clear lenses then dial back my effort to a more comfortable level in the hope of keeping my temperature down on this shady rail trail despite the uphill trend.

I’m out on Grange Lane turning left then down a dip and up again and I surprise myself how well I’m doing considering how 40 minutes ago I felt I was at death’s door. I come out on the level then cross the sports complex car park. There are many cars parked here, loud music and a marquee visible. I manage to miss the crowd and get on the path to my exit. I can really feel the sun again, draining away my energy. Hardly the Negev desert, but it highlights how sensitive my system is to a few degrees’ change in temperature at the moment. I approach my old nemesis A-frame barrier but despite getting into bottom gear ready for what has become an easy climb beyond it, the windless sweltering heat at this point persuades me to get off and slowly walk through and up the hill. To use a technical term, I’m pretty much pooped due to the heat.

I get back on where it levels out, pedal through an estate then onto Delamere St, right down Woodford Lane, then across the A54 dual carriageway and through estate roads to my back gate. I start pouring with sweat once I stop, and drink several pints of water over the next hour or two. It takes me a few hours to be back to normal.

On reflection, I should have taken more liquids with me, and having been distracted from my original plan (which would have got me home sooner) should have chosen a more direct route back to make up for the time taken up by my off road wanderings. Still, it has been an interesting experience and a reminder that I don’t do heat very well.

Distance 38.87 miles. Fastest definitely over 30mph but didn't break through the 32.4 barrier today. Average 8.1mph.


Total Ascent:​1039​ft​​Total Descent:1039​ft​​Start Elevation:188​ft​End Elevation:188​ft​Elevation​Min Elevation:29​ft​Gradient​Max Elevation:283​ft​


----------



## JVRider (21 Jul 2021)

Got a late ride in tonight after working a bit late. Got in 22 miles tonight on road/gravel paths here in Kansas. Would have got in more, but I didn't get started until almost 8:30, and the wife asks that I get home before 10pm at night (so I walked in the door tonight at 9:57 pm.)






I've seen all sorts of animals on my rides. I've run across snakes, foxes, deer, skunks.....but tonight I saw a female deer near this gravel path. Didn't think anything about it until I was coming back home when I saw the same deer running down the path. So I slowed and was watching the deer off the right side of the path. On the left side is this row of trees, and while I was watching the female, the male deer came jumping out of the woods 8-10 feet in front of me as I was slowly pedaling and was chasing the female. It was the closest I've come to hitting anything that big on my bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jul 2021)

*Monday: * I haven't been out since the evening ride @gavgav wrote up a few pages back so determined to enjoy the weather and get a good ride in. First though I needed to chauffeur my Dad back from having dropped his car off for servicing so it was about 9.30 before I got out and the temperature was already 25C.

Setting out on the Raleigh I headed for Condover, thoroughly enjoying the warmth, sunshine and light wind. Lyons Lane was next as I made my way towards Berrington where there were signs warning that the A458 was closed ahead. From here I _have _to cross that road somewhere so carried on into Cross Houses where the road closed signs had an actual guard to stop traffic - after being a little vague he said that if I was turning right it would be alright (the work hadn't reached this stretch yet), which suited me fine as I wanted to go that way then turn off about 200 yards down the road....... where I got told off by the staff guarding that junction. If the first chap hadn't given permission to ride I'd have walked the bike through without quibbling. We did part amicably after I explained though.

The road to Atcham was slightly busy with people in the know diverting, then the road to Berwick Wharf and Upton Magna was quieter. The cafe at The Haughmond seemed to be doing a decent trade from cyclists.

At Withington I stayed on the direct road to Walcot. A rider going the other way said "It's going to be a hot one", which I couldn't disagree with really. More road closure signs at a crossroads got me worried for a moment but this time they weren't on the road I wanted to take. I had Bluebell Lane practically to myself and the same on the lane through Uppington. Dropping down through Eaton Constantine I found a lorry taking up most of the road, making me glad not to have met it with anything bigger than a bicycle. The effects of the recent hot weather could be seen at the junction for Cressage where the tar had melted pretty well. I'm not complaining though as it has smoothed out a bit of bad surface dressing where you turn in.

Descending the hill it seems that the traffic lights at Cressage Bridge are still there (or are back - I thought they had been taken away a while ago ) The climb up Shore Lane seemed a bit easier after the adjustments mentioned recently. At the top I paused for a drink and realised I was getting through it quite well and wasn't sure if I'd have enough 'til the end of the trip.

Another road closure at Evenwood didn't affect me but had a motorist scratching his head when I got there. The rest of the trip through Acton Burnell, Longnor, Ryton and back to Condover was nicely uneventful with only a bit of a breeze picking up towards the end of the ride making tired legs start to complain.

33.9 miles (should have gone down the road and back to round it up) at 14.9 mph average. I enjoyed the ride but it got a bit too warm for me and I spent much of the afternoon feeling the effects of mild heatstroke.





Looking across the fields to Berrington.





The river Tern at Walcot.





The Wrekin from Rushton.





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc.





Another look back towards the hills from Ryton.

*Today: * Another sunny day is expected so I headed out early to make the most of it before it got too hot. I took the Galaxy this time and decided to head for Cardington since I haven't been that way for a while.

Once again it was a lovely day as I set out before 8am for Condover, Ryton and Longnor, then I turned right for a change along the old Roman road towards the climb of Folly Bank. All went well along this stretch apart from a moment a tractor with a huge bit of machinery stuck on the front came jutting out into the road at Green Farm.

The climb of Folly Bank was taken steadily but the descent the other side was fast and enjoyable. I detoured round the village for photos then carried on to Gretton (another good descent), Longville then on towards Hughley. The general trend of this road is downhill with some good fast stretches which are always fun. There is one where the climb the other side of the dip can usually be breezed over if you carry enough speed - unfortunately this time I couldn't because there was a lorry coming the other way.

Just after Hughley I saw a rider in a recumbent trike, then only had a couple of cars to share the road with towards Harley. I thought I'd sorted all the gear issues on this bike but still had a bad shift which necessitated an adjustment on the way to Harnage Grange - at least it was just an overshift not chain suck like it's been previously. Having been through Cound Moor last time I carried on to Harnage then Cound instead (a flag with the MG octagon flying in the village today). At Cound Stank there weren't any signs saying the A458 was still closed so I risked heading that way, overtaking a couple of riders on the way.

The main road _wasn't _closed and was quite busy. I stayed on it into Cross Houses, crossing the new surface dressing (meh) then turned off towards Berrington, Kingstreet, Lyons Lane and Condover. There were a few other cyclists out by now and I hope they aren't going to stay out too long like I did on Monday.

Exactly 33 miles for this one ( I did do the extra to round it up) at 14.4 mph average.





Unlike in some parts of the country, it's been dry enough recently for the fords on the old Roman road to dry up.





Gateway with a view of Caer Caradoc.





At Cardington. This little village would probably be swarming with tourists if it was in a better known part of the country.





Hazy over Wenlock Edge.





Drink and adjustment stop on the way to Harnage Grange.


----------



## PaulB (21 Jul 2021)

I did the Preston Guild Wheel today.

Once I found out about it, it was something that needed doing and now it can be safely said, I've done it...which is about all that can be said really.

It won't live long in the memory banks, that's for sure.

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/7164245330


----------



## ianbarton (21 Jul 2021)

It's been a while since I posted on this thread, but I haven't stopped cycling! I have been looking at buying a new bike for a couple of years, but the bike shortage caused by COVID meant that none of the bikes I was interested in was available from my LBS (a Giant dealer). Last week I caved in and bought a Giant TCR Advanced 1 Disc 2021 which has self healing tyres, so hopefully not puncture stops by the road.

I set off early this morning while it was still misty and it wasn't too hot. I did my usual 56k loop through Wem and Prees. I stopped off at the Library cafe in Wem for an early lunch. When I came out of the cafe the mist had burnt off and the temperature has soared. According to my Wahoo it was around 37C for most of the way home. There were quite a few tractors about as farmers started to combine their wheat and get a second cut of silage.

By the time I got home, I had drunk all my bottles and needed several more drinks to get rehydrated. No photos this time. My existing GoPro mount won't fit on the new Giant's handlebar. I was very impressed with the new bike. It was comfortable to ride and I had a nice relaxed position. The Tiagra gearset is butterly smooth and although the gearing is a bit different to my Defy I didn't have any problems getting up any steep gradients.

Tomorrow is going to be a family ride around Lake Vyrnwy. It is almost completely flat with numerous places to stop and admire the view.

57km and 500 metres of climbing.


----------



## cwskas (21 Jul 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> *Monday: * I haven't been out since the evening ride @gavgav wrote up a few pages back so determined to enjoy the weather and get a good ride in. . . .
> 33.9 miles (shoud have gone down the road and back to round it up) at 14.9 mph average.
> 
> *Today: * Another sunny day is expected so I headed out early to make the most of it before it got too hot. . . .
> Exactly 33 miles for this one ( I did do the extra to round it up) at 14.4 mph average.


Fantastic photos! 👍


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jul 2021)

cwskas said:


> Fantastic photos! 👍


Thankyou.


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Jul 2021)

Another hot day so I decided to start off with a hopefully cooler route round Colemere. Started off to Loppington with a bit of a detour to get round some road closed signs then across to Brown Heath, English Frankton and into the cooler places with lots of trees. Past the woods to Lyneal and alongside Colemere following the lane all the way round and back into Lyneal. Turned off to Welshampton, Breadon Heath and Bettisfield to get back to Northwood. Decided to carry on into Whixall, Fenns Bank getting to the swing bridge just as someone was lifting it. It was really hot now I had stopped but they soon got through and put the bridge back while having a nice chat and I carried on to Alkington, Hollinswood, Edstaston, Horton and back home. Very hot again by the time I got home with hardly any wind.33.4 miles.




Colemere 




Vineyard opposite Colemere




Pretty blue field


----------



## cwskas (21 Jul 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 600350
> 
> Pretty blue field


Are those flowers or a crop of some sort? Very nice photo.


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Jul 2021)

cwskas said:


> Are those flowers or a crop of some sort? Very nice photo.


Thank you, I think it could be linseed which isn’t that common around here.


----------



## Old jon (22 Jul 2021)

A gentle chug out on the fixed was planned for today, there is a club run tomorrow which promises to be long. And I fancy riding that on the Jacko, just for a change. So point the fixed towards the river and off I go.

More accurately, the Armouries and the path down river and canal. Just gone eight in the morning, so this is not a busy bit of riding. The path is wide and well surfaced for the most part. Very relaxing! Cross the canal at Fishponds Lock, the path becomes busier the closer to Woodlesford. For a change, stay on the towpath here, under the road and on to Lemonroyd Marina. There is a path, NCN67 I think, that continues southwards. More suited to MTB tyres than my 25 mm slicks, but manageable.

Follow this further downriver, the two waterways had joined below Lemonroyd, and close to Mickletown there is a pair of bridges. The first is narrow, the second is better but poorly surfaced. Both go to the same bridleway, which skirts the edge of St Aidan’s RSPB reserve. Have a pedal around there, there is a cafe, near that enormous excavator, no need of a stop on this short ride though.



On the road now, it winds about a bit on the way to Swillington. A left turn here and it is down hill all the way back to Woodlesford. Sometimes, traffic free riding just works. Certainly what I wanted today, so back on the canalside and retrace the morning route in the other direction. Things were slightly busier than before, to be expected, and still relaxed and friendly. Return to reality, leaving the Armouries roads have to be used, it is only a short stretch to home from here. Which generated the usual smile even for twenty one miles and less than 600 feet of going up. A good gentle chug it was.

Some pics. The elevation trace is, errr, not very elevated today.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2021)

Another shortie, this time on the mixte. No puncture today, just a very big fright...




Nothing too unusual about the route, out toward Pitt's Cleeve on NCN27, the down to rejoin the A386 for the run into town.
However, that down bit...





That straight bit, just after the 2-mile mark on the big map, is pretty steep. Normally, I go UP this, and back along 27. Aiming for an enjoyable gonzo descent, I let the bike just roll out. There's a a very short ramp in the middle, steeper still. I was certainly heading for 30mph in not a lot of space, but judged I had room to stop, which was entirely true.
The bike had other ideas...
My usual thing is to start with the rear brake, then ease on the front. At the first touch of the rear, the bike started to oscillate violently, and I'm still unsure as to how I didn't fly off, or to how I eventually stopped... But stop I did, in plenty of time, as I'd thought. Just didn't expect to be a jibbering wreck at the end of it. One possible factor: the road surface is crap, and I only know it_ in the other direction_.
Moving on...
Back along the A386 as expected, getting the average up to nealy 11mph by town. Thence the reverse of the normal end of my route until the path junction at the bridge over the canal. Out to Leg O'Mutton ramp, and back quickly,because time...
The headset was very slightly loose. Don't know if was a cause, or caused by.
Bloody frightening.


----------



## theloafer (22 Jul 2021)

had to re-configure the auto downshift on my supercharger as it was not doing its job lol . so today was just a short ride to check all is well and things are running smooth. so i popped out and headed to one of my fav coffee stops which is just 5 miles away.
after my cake +coffee i saw it was almost time for lunch break so thought i would call in and see some of my old work mates. so pleased i was not in there today far to hot.. lol... left there then over town to get some cash then decided to return using part of the Aycliffe walk to avoid traffic. not far but really enjoyed the 25 miles or so. 😁😁
Morning Ride | Ride | Strava 

the scenic route 





honest there is a track in here some where..








mmmm .... mango and white choc 




the main east coast railway





Aycliffe walk








art work on the walk


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2021)

Yesterday’s ride…celebrated the first day of the summer holidays with 48 of my favorite miles, with my lovely husband! It’s a route I’ve done a few times with a lovely cafe half way round (Honesty Inkpen) but the gorgeous sunshine and sense of freedom made it really special yesterday!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2021)

I had intended to get out early (for me that is) this morning but a lack of sleep in the heat over the last few nights had caught up with me. There was thunder last night which resulted in the morning being a little cooler and a bit misty so my later start than intended didn't matter quite so much.

I got the Raleigh out and was aiming to do the reverse of the ride I'd done on Monday, however that plan started to go wrong after less than 3 miles when I found the main road through Condover is closed from the school all the way to Dorrington. This is obviously scheduled work but there has been no notice to say it was going to happen which has caught a few people out. While I was there a farmer was wanting to know how he was supposed to get his pickup + trailer and two large combine harvesters through - a fair point I thought as the diversion options available to him are a lane that is too narrow for the harvesters or going about 7 or 8 miles out of his way.

After what happened earlier in the week I opted to walk the bike through rather than ride, even through the junction guard said it was okay "as long as you mind out for the workers". I wasn't going to walk the whole way to Ryton though so turned off for Lyons Lane (found the two combines here) and decided to wing it a bit.

I haven't been through Boreton for a while so headed that way, enjoying a completely empty lane, then followed the road to Cantlop (met the two harvesters again as they went the long way round), Pitchford and Acton Burnell which was all reasonably quiet. I rejoined my planned route at Acton Burnell and went through Cound Moor to Cressage. The traffic lights at Cressage Bridge have gone away again - I wonder when they'll randomly appear next.

Having had to change the route already I thought I do so again and go through Wroxeter which is a bit more scenic. There was a bit of traffic about on the main road but then just the one car and a cyclist encountered after I took to the lanes. There were a few groups visiting the Viroconium site.

Crossing the old A5 at Norton there were more signs warning of a road closure but I already knew that it came after my turn off at Walcot. The closure did mean that there was very little traffic on what is usually a fairly busy road. I took the longer way into Withington and, from the forecast, thought I'd pick up a good tailwind but a flag flying at one of the houses showed the wind wasn't coming from where I'd expected at all.

The cafe at The Haughmond didn't seem to have takers as I passed - probably caught them at a lull as there were a reasonable number of cyclists out and about this time. I carried on to Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington and along Lyons Lane again but turned off towards Allfield so as not to go through the closure again.

Again I expected a tailwind back to the main road but really am not sure whether it helped me or not. I certainly wasn't any quicker than I'd usually be.

34.6 miles this time at 14 mph average. I enjoyed that - it was more of a laid back kind of ride than the one I'd had in mind when I set out.





Avoiding the slippy and rough ford at Boreton by taking the footbridge.





By the solar farm at Boreton.





At Cressage Bridge and it's brightened up nicely.





The view to the hills is still restricted by the haze at Dryton.





The bridleway from Eyton on Severn to Donnington. I'm not going that way but probably ought to give it another go sometime.





Field of poppies on the way to Wroxeter.





The ruins of the Roman city of Viroconium (Wroxeter).





The gates of Attingham Park.


----------



## geocycle (23 Jul 2021)

Over in Yorkshire for a week’s holiday, yes remember them! Had to split locations because of lack of accommodation so half the week near Bedale and half over in Pickering. Family negotiations resulted in me getting a ride in both areas. Had a lovely flattish 50 miles around Fountains Abbey and Boroughbridge in the 26 degrees of Sunday. Had planned on Coverdale but was far too hot.

Today was warm but more cloudy so had a great ride over the north York moors. Some 1400m of climbing over 45 miles is reasonable but it felt like most of the metres climbed was scaling 20% gradients. NYM is a big upland plateau at about 400masl with very steeply dissected valleys where the water has eroded the sandstone. Had a nice lunch at the Yorkshire Bike Hub in Great Fryupdale. A nice centre for hiring bikes with a shop and excellent cafe in the middle of nowhere!

Here are a few pictures. The heather was just coming out, it’s more of an august bloom, but cotton grass was in flower. I loved the standing stones, mainly waymarkers. My map showed lots of tumuli and earthworks as well. Crossed a couple of fords which were running low, and saw some nice packhorse bridges.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2021)

geocycle said:


> View attachment 600600



_Beggars Bridge_
A lovely spot, & a nice legend attached to it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2021)

My commute home today (circa 16:30)
It's the daylight route, when it's not too muddy
That said, I don't mind the mud, it's when it's greasy - as it would be now, if it rained for a couple of hours

I'm approximately where the 'm' of 'Dismantled Railway' is, on the OS map, below the photograph; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416190






*EDIT @ 21:34*
It's the trackbed of a long-gone railway that ran from St Johns Colliery to 'Stanley Ferry' (where the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, crosses the Rover Calder via a 'Bowstring Aquaduct')
I'm away in the distance along the line; 

View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/thanoz/8667017501


And futher along, in greasy conditions; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1883#post-6349045


----------



## Old jon (23 Jul 2021)

Cooler it was, and even damp. But one of us identified it as that ‘drizzle that doesn’t make you wet.’ So that was OK then. Off we went on the way to East Keswick, to meet someone else who wanted a ride today. He was waiting, tagged on, up White Gate we pedalled. Quite steep and effectively single lane. Maybe we should be grateful the locals only park on one side of the street. Rant over, we reached the top and did the descent to the A659.

And rode to Collingham to meet another rider, who was also ready to go. Across the River Wharfe and into Linton village, straight on through to Wetherby. Turn right, after a bit there is a sign pointing left to the Old Station Car Park, which is also a bridleway methinks. Anyway, along that we went and after a bit of dodging round the houses we turned left onto Deighton Road. But did not stay on it for long. Take the right fork and just before the roundabout, a yard or two, is the start of what was once the A168 but is now a rather pleasant bike track. Albeit slightly overgrown and narrow.

We had to cross a slip road to the A1M, under the flyover was sat the third late starter to join the ride. Full now, we travelled north a bit longer, crossed the River Nidd and out past Walshford I took a wrong turn. Soon put right. There is a right turn, the lane goes to the level crossing at Whixley, and so did we. And through the northern bit of the village too. A few more turns and we are heading to the farm shop and cafe, the high point of the ride.

Away from there, around a more southern part of Whixley, there is a bridge over the railway line here. Straight on, cross the A59 and wait for the level crossing at Cattal to open its gates. The level crossing is quite a distance from the village, and we rode through that as well. Crossing the Nidd again on the way. Easy riding, pass the eastern side of Bickerton on the way to Thorp Arch, the trading estate bit. From there the bike track takes us back across the Wharfe before reaching Newton Kyme. A bit more A659, turn left to ride up through Clifford, and from there to Bramham.

Looks like the Leeds Festival is happening this year, the road signs are up. Out in the direction of Thorner, but turn right after a while. This is eventually Holme Farm Lane, leading to Milner Lane and the pretty way to Scarcroft. Ling Lane to Tarn Lane and then the last upwards bit to return to the start of the ride. Good company, now going our separate ways.

Eight or nine miles left for me, downhill, makes it easy. And it was good to reach home. A weary grin, but proper, after fifty two miles of very good riding and 2054 feet of that uphill stuff. Didn’t we do well!

How to ache legs


----------



## geocycle (23 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Beggars Bridge_
> A lovely spot, & a nice legend attached to it


Oh thanks Richard, great to find out more about the area. Cycle.travel has been well used and did a great job as usual!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2021)

geocycle said:


> Oh thanks Richard, great to find out more about the area. Cycle.travel has been well used and did a great job as usual!


https://www.northyorkmoors.org.uk/v...d-egton-bridge/Glaisdale-and-Egton-Bridge.pdf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glaisdale

Two of my own, from October 2015


----------



## gavgav (23 Jul 2021)

My first ride of the week, after baulking at going out in the intense heat, which dissipated overnight and left a mostly cloudy, very breezy early evening to get out in.

I was heading to dads and took the usual route through Hook a Gate and Annscroft. It was rush hour and there was lots of traffic about, particularly on the road to Stapleton, much of it badly behaved and going either too fast for the narrow lanes, or in the case of one pillock in a Passat, approaching a sharp bend entirely on my side of the road, causing him to swerve quickly and avoid wiping me out. Also had a boy racer in some souped up roller skate, reverse out of a driveway in Stapleton, directly into my path, despite seeing me. . I was glad to get to Dads in one piece and have a chat.

The gusty wind stiffened even more, whilst sat outside at dads and it would be a headwind for a good proportion of the ride home, through Gonsal and Condover, where the road that @Rickshaw Phil mentions in his report above, had now re-opened and some evidence of the start of much needed patching. Paint all over the road suggests more closures in the coming days. To be honest the whole road needs completely resurfacing, but they won’t bother and will just temporarily fill the holes yet again and leave the rest of the awful road surface, which is borderline unrideable now in places.

I finally had the wind behind me on the last mile and flew along there, to help the average speed back up to 12.9 mph across 14.7 miles.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2021)

geocycle said:


> Over in Yorkshire for a week’s holiday, yes remember them! Had to split locations because of lack of accommodation so half the week near Bedale and half over in Pickering. Family negotiations resulted in me getting a ride in both areas. Had a lovely flattish 50 miles around Fountains Abbey and Boroughbridge in the 26 degrees of Sunday. Had planned on Coverdale but was far too hot.
> 
> Today was warm but more cloudy so had a great ride over the north York moors. Some 1400m of climbing over 45 miles is reasonable but it felt like most of the metres climbed was scaling 20% gradients. NYM is a big upland plateau at about 400masl with very steeply dissected valleys where the water has eroded the sandstone. Had a nice lunch at the Yorkshire Bike Hub in Great Fryupdale. A nice centre for hiring bikes with a shop and excellent cafe in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> ...


That's a mighty fine bridge!


----------



## Mike_P (23 Jul 2021)

Friday booked off work given it was predicted to be cooler; and no surprise to find it lightly raining. It stopped late morning and at midday north pass Ripley and up Scarah Bank. Further on joined the route of the eastbound NCN688 pass How Hill and down to the 6th letter ABC of Fount*a*ins where any signs are focussed on the Abbey; the associated visitor centre being on the hilltop to the north.








Fast downhill through Studley Royal (hiding) deer park slowing for the cattle grids at the exit.




Snack break in Studley Roger before turning off the NCN route to head via Galphay and Kirkby Malzeard to West Tanfield, north east of where Thorn*b*orough was found.




Just visible in the photo is a 1980s phone box retained with a dual use for a defibrillator and library. Away along the narrow Back Lane which Komoot incorrectly has a no through route and south east to Wath for a further snack break. Then pass Norton Conyers Hall and then a rapid stop. As a collection of around a dozen house and a farm I was not expecting a signboard at Nunwi*c*k. Thats altered the next ABC ride somewhat.




Pass Hutton Conyers and fast downhill on the A61 to the roundabout at the start of the Ripon bypass. Turned off across the River Ure on North Bridge. The ride was one of shade and sun, and later had won with the heat slightly oppressive reflecting off the road and brick buildings in Ripon. Slow pass the Cathedral, a lost tourist in a car its seemed. Opted to rejoin the eastbound NCN688 with its crossing of the bypass with mid reservation.




Paused at Littlethorpe to try to resolve a slipping hood cover and again at Bishop Monkton as part of a snack break.
Getting overtaken followed as a featherweight Campagnola shut pass and then I spied an annoying warning of surface dressing which will scupper this route and that through Staveley for a while from the end of the month.
Up the hill from Knaresborough again on the cycle path alongside the A59 and then Bilton Hall Drive to reach Bilton Lane. Back on the A59 in north Harrogate it was slow downhill; brakes on and one foot dangling ready to hit the road surface. 48.89 miles 2690ft climbed 13.4mph avg


----------



## ianbarton (24 Jul 2021)

Friday's ride around Lake Vyrnwy. We have done this ride several times with all the children who were much younger. This time it there was myself, my wife and my youngest daughter. It's quite a long drive to get there, but well worth the effort. The temperature was around 30C, but a lot of the ride is sheltered by the trees. The ride is quite short (around 18km) and almost flat. There is mostly single track road around the lake and we decided to start at the car park at the far end. There used to be a big wooden sculpture next to the car park, but this has been dismantled.

After a quick lunch, we set off going anti clockwise.It's about 10km to the end of the lake where there is a cafe, which also hires bikes. We stopped for a drink and a snack before crossing the bridge over the dam. In autumn and winter after heavy rainfall, there is often a huge waterfall caused by the water overflowing the dam. However, the reservoir was not anything like full.

Once over the bridge we were soon back in the shade under the trees. We stopped off to look at the highest tree in Britain (a Douglas fir). The previous record holder had been felled a few years ago for safety reasons. Luckily the tree next to it, although slightly lower was still higher than anything else in Britain. Passing the bird hide we were soon back at the car park. Loading the bikes we drove back over the pass to Bala.

If you want a climbing challenge park in Bala. There are two passes through the mountains to Lake Vyrnwy. They are unremittingly steep and you need to be careful of numerous cattle grids when descending. Lake Vyrnwy is roughly 300ft higher than Bala, so you can console yourself that pain on the return leg won't last quite as long.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2021)

Apologies

Wrong thread


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Jul 2021)

Out for a ride in the beautiful Yorkshire Dales today. Not feeling too good as nursing a hangover after last nights drinking in The Black Bull in Middleham🤢🤢
29.73 miles with an average of 13.8 mph, glad to get back for a lie down!


----------



## cwskas (24 Jul 2021)

So many beautiful pictures! I love this thread!


----------



## Mike_P (24 Jul 2021)

Saturday 1045 and north to Ripon passing yet more annoying signs warning of surface dressing. The Defy equipped with a rear facing sportscam and an Aldi below top bar bag to replace the saddle bag. Repeated the ride a week last Sunday as far as Topcliffe, bar a couple of minor variations. En-route stopped at Rainton to digest the cheese sandwiches and apple I had taken with me but also for attention to the bike. Yesterdays slipping hood cover was not only continuing but the whole hood assembly had dropped – got it better positioned but it seemed that the strap on the handlebar had become loose so more involved attention will be needed.
Beyond Topcliffe the road to Dalton had been closed recently and it turned out that some proper resurfacing taken place. Through Hutton Sessay and across the A19 to Carlton Husthwaite the terrain changed to one featuring a number of steep lumps which were in the wrong direction for the wind. Some zig zagging was needed on Thirsk Bank on the approach to Coxwold and a further lump on the route of NCN656 was clambered over thereafter to reach the 6th letter ABC of Bylan*d *Abbey; a quick substitute due to yesterdays Nunwick effect and the subsequent scrapping of the planned “C” “D” ride (Barwick in Elmet and Cawood being the casualties).








West largely upgrade on a narrow single track road the route of the NCN brought me what had been the rides original first planned destination of Oldst*e*ad where the Black Swan was pretty untypical of its like.








Returned to Byland Abbey




and continued east; on the approach to Jerry Carr Bank I was hoping for a speed higher than I was achieving in the headwind; I managed 6mph avg up it even though Shanks Pony was reverted to for part of it. Beyond the top of the bank came the signboard for Ample*f*orth. The village was actually at the foot of a descent and set either side of a further climb; the White Swan was more typical of its like.








Southwards the village descended down Station Road; the railways is long gone – I mused over how that must have avoided the lumps the roads seemed attracted to. More ups and downs but mainly ups followed and then the Wahoo instructed a right turn onto a single track road that appeared to run along valley side rather than across it. It had lesser ups and downs and not that far along was a gate; I checked the OS map on the phone – it was shown as being a road so through the gate and another a short distance later another. On a climb a hare took fright at my approach; I wished I had its speed up the climb. It was a slight shock to turn onto a road with centre white lines, the route of NCN65, which brought me back to Coxwold where I turned left so completing use of all the radiating roads.




Through Husthwaite and a staggered crossing of the A19 brought me onto a single track with passing places that I recognised and the well pedalled route through Brafferton, Thornton Bridge and Boroughbridge to Minskip followed. 
Decided to stay on the A6055 to Ferrensby for a snack break by the duck pond where I was annoyed both by more surface dressing signs and by finding the SD card with the front video of the ride to Byland Abbey had disappeared. Also bemused by the ducks suddenly exiting the pond, disappearing worryingly along the road towards the A6055 and then returning.
Joined yesterdays route through Knaresborough, differed by staying on the A59 carriageway for the climb away and using the Starbeck branch of NCN67. 66.68 miles / 107.31km 3005ft climbed 14.3mph avg


----------



## cyberknight (25 Jul 2021)

Biggest turn out all year for a sunday ride !
the usual metric century for me at a blistering pace as there are some fit riders so we were close to 19 avg , 18.5 for me by the time i got home as the legs died with about 10 to go


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jul 2021)

My first ride in 3 million years!

it’s so long since I’ve been on a bike I even forgot to take photos!

I was on my Trek too!

26.26 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/5684654714?source=global-footer


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jul 2021)

Persuaded my Sunday morning run girls to go for a ride instead! Braved the drizzle (that never became rain). Lovely morning with husbands, babies, older kids etc!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Biggest turn out all year for a sunday ride !
> the usual metric century for me at a blistering pace as there are some fit riders so we were close to 19 avg , 18.5 for me by the time i got home as the legs died with about 10 to go
> View attachment 600857
> View attachment 600858
> View attachment 600856


Hopefully your numbers are on the up . Saw the velo Moria group out towards Melton on Sat


----------



## geocycle (25 Jul 2021)

Back home after a week in Yorkshire. Decided to stay west and enjoy Bowland. Went a hilly route through Abbeystead and the Trough. Ignored the turn to Dunsop bridge and headed up the hill to the the wild boar park then Chipping for lunch. Options seem to have reduced to just the country store now but got a nice barm cake as they are termed in these parts. Coincided with a very large group from Southport, it felt like Merseyside meets Majorca what with the heat, number of bikes racked up and the dialect of the chatter. Overall 44 miles and 1100m of climbing.

Pictures show a view to the coast from Harris end fell and the bike posing in front of the Bowland mountain rescue HQ.


----------



## gavgav (25 Jul 2021)

A pleasant morning, mild and less windy than recent days, so I took the rare opportunity for a Sunday ride in the Summer. I’m usually playing cricket, but not today, as I’m off to a concert tonight, 15 months after it should have taken place.

I decided to head towards Wales, as I’ve not done that route for a while. I meandered my way out of Shrewsbury, to Bicton and Montford Bridge, before turning onto the NCN route to Shrawardine and the Nesscliffe Army camp. The lanes are still as badly riddled with potholes, since I last rode it.

I then turned left and onto Pentre, where the Royal Hill pub was just opening its doors for Sunday lunch, then Melverley, where I detoured down to the church and paused for a snack.





I crossed the bridge and my short section in Wales, through Crew Green and out onto the main road to Coedway and Princes Oak. The climb up from there is long and fairly steep, but for a change I had the wind behind me, it’s normally a headwind there and that helped, with me being on the Carbon and less climbing gears.

I crossed the A458 at Halfway House, without having to wait at all, it won’t be like that when the hordes head back from the coast, later on today and it was fairly quiet down to Westbury as well. I turned onto the road to Yockleton and the wind was mainly helping me along there, which meant nice cruising speed was reached.

I then turned off to Polemere, pulling in to take this photo.





The fraught crossing of the busy road at Lea Cross wasn’t too bad and I then climbed up Shorthill and encountered the one idiot of the ride. Just past Arscott golf club, on a narrow lane, tractor pulling flatbed trailer coming towards me, so I squeezed into the side. He comes barrelling along, doesn’t slow down at all and thunders past, dust and debris flying all over me and not even a thank you. He got some choice words and gestures from me, utter prat. The rest of the driving had been exemplary today, as well.

At Annscroft I turned into the wind, but it was fairly light, to Hook a Gate and Shrewsbury, where the sun was beginning to come out, hadn’t really seen it until now on the ride.

34.01 miles at 12.8mph avg. Enjoyed that.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2021)

Yesterday's ride: Having already done a 100 mile week for the first time in a while I hadn't expected to get out on Saturday but the weather turned out to be dry and the legs felt good so it would have been a shame not to.

I used the knockabout bike for convenience and thought I'd head over to Pontesbury then take the hilly lanes to Habberley, Pulverbatch and Wilderley and see how it went from there. I headed over Lyth Hill to start with and found the track across the top a little wet and muddy in places. The only event of note on the way to Pontesbury was catching and overtaking a couple of other cyclists. In Pontesbury there was a bit of a tight squeeze when meeting a car coming the other way with parked cars either side - someone sat outside the pub called out "He nearly got you that time".

At Habberley I pointed a driver in the direction of the pub after he'd turned off the wrong way. The proper climbing starts after the village and I probably should have dropped down to low range rather than stubbornly sticking in the middle ring.

Through Pulverbatch and on towards Wilderley I was enjoying the nice quiet lanes - traffic is mostly local and it's not very often I see other cyclists up here. At the junction for Pease Lane I decided to have a bit of a detour and climb up to Picklescott. I've ridden this lane a handful of times before but only ever in the other direction, which is an entertaining descent. Knowing that, I did go for low range and it was needed as climbing it is a bit of a pull.

Having reached Picklescott I used a ane I haven't ben down before en route to Smethcott. This proved to be quite narrow with lots of overhanging growth and lots of loose gravel which made the bike a bit skittish in places. I rejoined my usual route at Smethcott and dropped down through Walkmills to Leebotwood. I decided not to carry on to Dudgeley this time and crossed the A49 instead to join the old Roman roadback towards Longnor meeting a few groups of cyclists on the way.

Reaching Ryton I wasn't sure if the road to Condover would be open. The council contractors don't appear to be working through the weekend so it was. The patches they have put down so far seem fairly decent. I just hope the work also includes surface dressing the bits that are in desperate need at the end of it.

I thought I'd avoid the worst of the traffic and head over Lyth Hill via Little Lyth to finish off.

27.5 miles at 12 mph average. I'm quite pleased with that and for some reason this ride left me feeling particularly buoyed up.





The view from the top of Lyth Hill. It was a bit overcast but pleasantly warm after a cool start.





Nills Farm between Pontesbury and Habberley.





At Habberley.





The view to Earl's Hill on my way to Pulverbatch.





Lawn Farm





View from the climb up Pease Lane.





The Bottle and Glass at Picklescott.





Another view of Picklescott


----------



## Old jon (25 Jul 2021)

A fair morning, some breeze. And there is a ride today, closest meeting point to me ever. City Square might be all of two miles away, how good is that?

So off goes me on the Spa to town centre (ish). There are places to hide around here, it took me half a minute to find the others. A bit of a natter then off to the towpath we go. As far as Kirkstall, where Leeds and Bradford road goes uphill and so did we. Bramley, Stanningley and Thornbury follow, one after the other. After Thornbury I have to rely on the map. We turned more or less south to Laisterdyke, then around Holme Wood to Tong Street. A few more zigs and zags, through Hunsworth to Cleckheaton and our first cafe stop.

Leave the cafe, go past what was once Pete Middleton’s mo’bike shop and turn right and right again onto the Spen Valley Greenway. Not been around here for years, so this is a new one for me, and very good it is too. Past Liversedge and Heckmondwike on the way to Dewsbury. Around there it changes to the Calder way, or similar, cannot find it on a map, but where the Spen flows into the Calder.

Anyway, past Chickenley and into Osset for our next cafe stop. Carr Gate and Robin Hood are the next two, one each side of the M62. Oh, and we also passed over and/or under the M1 going in and out of Robin Hood. Tending north now, already close to Leeds and its suburbs. An interesting ride around and through Hunslet to find the Armouries from a different direction, at Crown Point we went our many ways.

There is some surprising climbing to do ‘twixt Laisterdyke and Cleckheaton, I suppose because I have never ridden around there much in the past. For the ride, 2247 feet of climbing and forty two miles of distance put a smile in place. Have to do more exploring around there.

Almost a circular route . . .






and the ups and downs,


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Jul 2021)

A much cooler day for a ride than last week. Set off to Northwood through Welshampton and to Ellesmere via Stocks Lane, turned off to Tetchill and along to Hordley on a stretch of lane which has its own natural speed bumps then turned towards Bagley and Weston Lullingfields . Took the turning off to Marton and back to Burlton, English Frankton, Pikes End and into Lyneal. Headed towards home to Loppington getting passed by a van on the bad corners just so he could tailgate the horse box in front of me for a couple of hundred meters before he turned off, the van was for a company running cycling and walking holidays! I hope they take better care of their customers. I carried onto the Ellesmere road to Horton and noticed it would not quite be 50km if I took the first lane home so carried on and turned up Ossage Lane and back home down the next lane. 33.16 miles. Lots of cyclists out again and a few runners.


----------



## derrick (25 Jul 2021)

First ride in 8+ weeks. Only a short one but good to be back on the bike. Had trouble staying up with the missus. She was happy. So all I got to do is get my fitness back. The next few months could be hard. 
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/ypiQjnwDbib


----------



## Old jon (25 Jul 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> View attachment 600946


What a gorgeous photograph!!


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Jul 2021)

Old jon said:


> What a gorgeous photograph!!


Thank you


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jul 2021)

Sunday and just before 1 eastbound on largely the reverse of the end of Saturdays ride as far as Ferrenby; one change was up _Humps and a Hill _for the first time for a few weeks in a new PR and other the use of the Billton Lane bridleway, where I came across two walkers seeking to help a cyclist on the floor and another cyclist observing from the far side of the anti-motor bike barrier. Seemed that she had misjudged the barrier and was shaken rather than injured

For a hot sunny Sunday afternoon, complete contrary to the weather forecast, Knaresborough was quite with no standing traffic. From Ferrensby continued east via Arkendale to Great Ouseburn where I paused for a snack and repositioned the Aldi below top bar bag to the seat post end as I was occasionally catching my left knee on it. The Defy was also equipped with a Garmin Varia radar rear light in place of the rear facing sportcam it had yesterday; what a brilliant piece of kit, obviously not a substitute for looking behind but picks up approaching cars before they are heard and shows on the Wahoo just how many so overcoming that issue of not realising there is another car going to pass due to the noise of the first one.

Joining the route of NCN686 _Way of the Roses _there was a queue of traffic trying to cross Aldwark Toll Bridge and then through Linton and Newton on Ouses, between which the route becomes NCN65, to reach the 6th letter ABC of Benin*g*borough Hall












The single track access from Newton on Ouse was quite but once beyond the Hall became far busier. Seems to be some disagreement between NCNs as NCN65 avoids the hall grounds but the _Way of the Roses _seems to pass through it. Both merge beyond the hall grounds onto a single track road with passing places off which an equally narrow lane leads to the few dwellings that comprise the village of Beninborough.

Left the NCN to follow the A19 through Skelton; the Wahoo merrily squealing as cars approached from the rear with increasing urgency depending on their speed. Switched to the adjacent shared path just before the A1237 junction to make use of subway under the busy York northern ring road emerging just in time to see a convey of old US Jeeps pass on the A19.

Onto the narrow shared path on the bridge over the railway and river Ouse, then through Yorks outer suburbs and out of towards the A1237 to the south east of the city where I turned back towards suburbia to reach Woodt*h*orpe.




Route reversed briefly then across the A1237 on a cycleway crossing, pausing thereafter for a snack, before passing through Askham Bryan and along the narrow Chapel Lane, Askham Richard and Angram to Long Marston where I paused at a bus stop shelter to tend to the sportcam; the Varia increasing its frequency of flashing as cars approached.

Then to Tockw*i*th, where a wire aircraft I originally took to be related to the former airfield to the west of the village but transpired it was a memorial to a crash of a Stirling Bomber in 1945; which was about to land at another nearby airfield when it crashed in the village killing the village postmaster, all six crew members and wrecking 19 houses.








West to Cowthorpe and a shady bench was welcoming for a snack – it had a sign on it _Happy Chat Seat_! Skys become cloudier through Little Ribston and onto the A658 climb to Birkham Wood, the sun returning briefly approaching the summit. Then down to Calcutt, and up Forest Moor Road to eventually pick up a normal route pass the east side of Harrogate town centre; I was surprised to realise roads that had seemed to have been surface dressed had now been properly resurfaced. 56.4 miles 1860ft climbed 14.3 mph avg. I was concerned given how much extra work the Wahoo had been put to by the Varia as to how much of its battery would be used - from full charge it had fallen by a third.


----------



## Alba Zeus (26 Jul 2021)

Lovely day for a wee leg stretcher round the Clyde Valley. Traffic was quiet and the roads felt quick


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Jul 2021)

Misty, overcast, wet and warm ..... lovely..
Redruth in Cornwall at 0700hrs .... Time To Ride.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Jul 2021)

A 6.7 mile commute this morning with an average of 17 mph followed by an extended ride home, 27.8 miles with an average of 15.5 mph. Beautiful evening and 25°.


----------



## gavgav (26 Jul 2021)

A very warm evening and with it looking like monsoons for the rest of the week, I binned off shopping until tomorrow night and went for a ride instead.

I took the clockwise route to dad’s, through Sutton Farm, Betton Abbots, Condover and Gonsal. Didn’t see much evidence that any more of the much needed patching had been done…..

Sat outside with dad for half an hour and then continued on to Annscroft, where we’re back up to 2 sets of temporary traffic lights again, Hook a Gate and through Meole village to home.

15.50 miles at 13.2mph avg and 1 pillock who felt it necessary to shout an obscenity in my direction, at a crossroads, despite me being on the main road and having right of way, turning into the road he was approaching the junction from, to find him with a third of his car on my side of the road. I just laughed at him, as he was clearly completely in the wrong!


----------



## DCBassman (27 Jul 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Misty, overcast, wet and warm ..... lovely..
> Redruth in Cornwall at 0700hrs .... Time To Ride.
> 
> View attachment 601006


Used to live in Portreath, and was stationed at the RAF camp above. It was at times an airfield, biological research testing station (a branch of Porton Down, if you will) and a radar station. No idea what's there now. (Edit: an unmanned radar station).


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jul 2021)

A misty Puffin Island off Anglesey yesterday


----------



## Old jon (27 Jul 2021)

A cloudy morning, and still warm. A bit of breeze promises things being kept cooler, and I am taking the Spa out on another club ride today. Things may become hilly.

The first few miles to the meeting point are hilly. As usual. This is about as for north as Leeds boundaries reach. The LS postcodes go a lot further, just like we did today. So, head for King Lane and turn right when it is reached. Up the side of Golden Acre Park, left onto Kings Road and into Bramhope. Potential confusion, take Old Lane out of the (old) centre of Bramhope and ride along to Old Bramhope. Keep on, cross the A658, a mile or more later turn left onto Otley Old Road. Ignore the next right turn, but take the next to ride through both East and West Carlton.

And then into Guiseley. Lots of roads to choose from, one of us, at least, knew which was the road we wanted. It took us to Menston and our cafe stop. Away from there and uphill we pedalled. The gradients lessened a bit, we rode past the Hermit at Burley Woodhead. Closed, it was. And then things were steep again. All the way to the Cow and Calf. Pause at the top, we had spread out along the road a bit. Then I got it wrong. Heading downhill is so much fun, and quick too. And I did not know about the stop just down from the crest, so kept on all the way down into Ilkley.

Complications followed. I assumed it was a cafe stop, messaged to say see you later and went on my way. More telephony, I am heading for Askwith, they are at the Lido. I slowly reach Askwith, and wait. And wait. And turn around to ride back. Find one of us, we go to Askwith. And wait. Rain falls, we wait. Decision made, and message sent, we are carrying on. So we did.

Through Weston to Otley, and for the first time in a long while, leave by riding up Leeds Road. Kings Road again, but upwards this time, with a left and right squiggle at the top to go to Eccup. Just about traffic free now, through the village and across the dam then up the track to the A61. Only on that as far as Alwoodley Gates, the meeting point, the two of us took different routes from here.

I was enjoying the downhill, so meandered to the Oakwood Clock, and further descent from there into Leeds centre. There is a bit of uphill after crossing the river, just enough to keep me warm all the way to my front door. Grin in place, one heck of a ride it was. Forty eight miles, 2615 feet of the up stuff and not enough rain to be wet. Brilliant.


----------



## gbb (27 Jul 2021)

17 ebike miles yesterday evening, lovely. Even that pushed me, the need to protect my hips inevitably means the legs arent anywhere near as strong as they used to be.
Signs of mid/late summer already ? Hawthorn blooming with skoe berries, rose hips the same, brambles flowering, fruit will soon show then...and my first sight of a combine harvester this year.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jul 2021)

In addition to the 'Puffin Island' 10 miler yesterday, a few more pics around Penmon Priory ...


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jul 2021)

2 rides again today. My morning work commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17.2 mph and then the plan was to extend my ride home. Unfortunately the weather forecast looked to be changing so I left work 1/2 hour early to try and avoid the rain, the first hour or so was fine but the temperature dropped pretty quickly, the wind picked up and I got drenched!😂.
27.9 miles with an average of 15.8 mph.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jul 2021)

*Monday: * I just had a short window of opportunity in a busy day so headed out on the Raleigh to do one of my regular rides round the Cross Houses, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor loop.

The A49 wasn't too busy as I left the village but a fire engine went sweeping through on blues and twos so I made sure of letting them go first (didn't find out where they were heading). It was a good run to Condover where the road closure is still in place but has moved up to the next junction, where I wanted to turn off anyway, so I was able to ride through unimpeded. Lyons Lane is usually a good run in this direction and not having much traffic to share with always makes it better.

At Berrington I found more traffic than I'm used to which turned out to be due to the A458 being closed again and people trying to find their way round. For some reason the sign warning of the closure was about halfway between Berrington and Cross Houses so everyone was getting part way and then finding they needed to turn in a field entrance to retrace their steps.  Knowing the area I took a chance on the other lane I often use coming out on a stretch where the road was open. I don't think I've ridden this lane in this direction before - it was a fun gentle descent most of the way to the main road and because I was following a van I could really make the most of it without worrying about oncoming traffic.

I headed for Cound next (flag of the Rifles Regiment flying today) and Harnage as normal. A slight headwind on the long straight to Cound Moor made it a bit of a drag but on reaching the village the false flat that I usually struggle with seemed much easier for once.

Through Acton Burnell and Longnor it was nicely uneventful and on reaching Ryton the road closure signs I'd been expecting to find had already been moved aside indicating that work had finished for the day, so I could head straight back to Condover and up to the A49.

24.7 miles this time and I just managed a 15mph average which was pleasing.





Just the one snapshot from this as I headed out of Berrington trying to avoid the closure.

*Today: * The forecast for the day didn't look very good with rain expected from about 11am but before that it was dry so the Raleigh was brought out again and I headed off to try and get a decent ride in before the weather closed in.

I thought I'd do a loop clockwise around the north of Shrewsbury so headed round the inner ring road to Shelton, Bicton and Montford Bridge. There were a reasonable number of people out riding and walking on the cycle paths at the start. After slowing for one walker I glanced behind to find a cyclist right up behind me - he may have caught up easily on that descent but I pulled away on the climbs until he turned off.

The main road through Bicton wasn't too busy and the wind started helping on the way to Little Ness so I got along quite well. It was better still after turning towards Baschurch. Through Yeaton I'd turned back towards the wind but it didn't seem to hinder much. I heade through Old Woods and Merrington (undulating), Plex, Hadnall and Astley (fairly flat) then picked up a decent tailwind through Bings Heath and Poynton Grange where 20mph on the flat was a very nice cruising speed. I had to turn back into the strengthening breeze eventually so had to put more of an effort in through Roden, Rodington Heath, Upton Magna and Atcham. Having found no closure warning signs at Atcham I thought they must have finished the work at Cross Houses, however I immediately became suspicious at the amount of traffic using this road. The A458 _is _still closed so I walked the bike along the pavement this time to get to the lane for Berrington. There was lots of traffic coming towards me on this lane so I assumed the signs must be missing here too but no, they were just ignoring them.

The headwind became even more blustery on the way to Condover and had subtly shifted so that it would only be a crosswind when I wanted it at my back on the run up to the A49. I got along fairly well on this section though and, having got onto the drops with the speed up over 20mph, was feeling quite pleased with myself....... until the guy on a mountain bike passed me as though I was stood still (seriously, he must have been doing about 40.)  The whine of a motor and the lazy pedalling gave away the fact all was not as it seemed. No way was that machine road legal - I wonder if the police will take an interest.

39.8 miles today at 14.9mph average. I may have pushed on a bit hard as my knees are a little achy at the end. It was fun though.





At Yeaton.





The view across Bomere Heath towards the Long Mynd.





A closer view of the Lawley, Caer Caradoc and the Long Mynd from Lyons Lane. With dark clouds gathering I pressed on for home after this.

*Edit to add:* I should have been out with @gavgav and my brother for a ride this evening. We called it off when the rain radar suggested a band of heavy rain would go through. In the end it was a deluge for only about five minutes then beautiful sunshine afterwards, although very blustery. Typical!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jul 2021)

45 miles today 
wasnt feeling it as i had done 2 days back to back of weights and the legs were feeling tired so i just bumbled about , got stuck behind a tractor on a single track lane for a couple of miles so decided to turn around .
Ended up at Curborough hall farm after 27 miles so had a brief cake stop then headed home , was nearly doored by a dozy care worker about 3 miles from home .
Still managed 17.7 avg so all things considered good enough although for some reason i have got a mild saddle sore , not changed anything on the bike so i cant understand why


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Jul 2021)

Bright and breezy this morning which was much better than the monsoon I got caught in yesterday on my way home from work. I had managed to dry my shoes out which I was pleased about considering I needed to tip the water out of them yesterday. 
Decided to set off into Whixall, Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank then to Alkington back down the hill to Whixall. Turned off to Hollinswood, Abbeygreen, Edstaston with a loop round Paddolgreen and Creamore to join the Wem Road. Over the railway crossing and past the cricket club to Aston and Barkers Green back to the other side of Wem. Turned off to Tilley, Nonely and to the crossroads in Loppington. There were quite a few dark looking storm clouds starting to appear and the smart decision would have been to turn right and head home, unfortunately I decided to go straight over to Brown Heath and turn to Lyneal. It started to rain followed by hail then monsoon sort of rain complete with thunder. I don’t mind rain too much but I’m not keen on being out in thunder and lightning. Turned past the caravan park to Hampton Bank, Northwood and quickest way home. Ten minutes after I got home the sun was shining again.
32.5 miles.


----------



## C R (28 Jul 2021)

Doing taxi service for daughter 2 karate class, so took the bike with me for a spin round Malvern Common, Welland and back to Hanley Castle. Legs weren't quite there for some reason, and though the lanes were mostly dry there was still a shaded 200m by Clive's that were enough to leave the bike filthy. Good fun overall.


----------



## Old jon (29 Jul 2021)

Dull and breezy outdoors, easy to guess that showers would be the order of the day. So, rain jacket on, take Bob Jackson out of the shed, it is just me and the bike today.

And a route I last did on this bike at the end of March, this tends to be used more by the fixed, on the river path. Road today, just because. The first five miles, out through Hunslet to John o’ Gaunts, is not exactly scenic, just a change. Wherever I ride these days seems to be cluttered with roadworks, this might make me pedal faster. After John o’ Gaunts the road descends gently, and then a bit steeper to ride through Woodlesford. Turn left, under the railway bridge, Swillington is next after crossing canal and river.

Reach the A63 at Garforth and turn right. Garforth Cliff is this way, the name may be an exaggeration but it is sort of steep. Straight on at the roundabout at Peckfield Bar, and a brisk, wind assisted, ride to the next roundabout. Turn left here for Micklefield. There seemed to be more help from the weather along the rising road to the crossroads with the B1217. No complaints from me, I turned right here and rolled along to turn left by the gates at Lotherton Hall.

To Aberford, with a munch stop along the way. It occurred to me that I should turn the camera on, I have not posted a video in a while, mostly because club rides do not often provide good videos. So, on the crest before the drop to Cock Beck, turn on the camera. Thirty four seconds later I almost have a too close encounter with a pigeon. Oddly, a friend told me last evening that on her ride home from work recently she ran over what she thought was a carrier bag. Only to find feathers in the front wheel when she reached home . . .



Onwards to Barwick, anyway. How does a place so small support two pubs and all those little shops? The village before has only one pub now, and not a shop at all. Ah well. Up out of there to Scholes, onto the A64 for a short while and turn right onto Thorner Lane. And see two clubmates riding towards me. I almost turned around to ride with them, their destination was the Crooked Billet. It might have been too early for beer, so after a natter I rode on my way.

Not much further to home now anyway, into Thorner, out on Carr Lane. The A58 towards Leeds, but not via Oakwood. A ‘Road Closed’ sign persuaded me to stay on Easterly Road, which makes the lights at Harehills Lane a bit easier also. Back across the river and to home. Smile well in place, there has not been much rain in the thirty five miles covered today, just the odd light shower. Two thousand climbed feet, which felt pretty good too.

Almost Yardbirds, Over, Under, Sideways, Down.


----------



## Cavalol (29 Jul 2021)

Got to London early yesterday and as planned took bike and went for a ride. Last time round, I'd made it to Trafalgar Square, alas running out of time on this trip so just went to Kensington Palace, more by accident than design as I stopped by the road where the diplomat houses are and asked a guard if there was a local land mark.
Anyhow, lovely ride (mostly stuck to cycle paths this time) and was a good thing to blow away the cobwebs of a 3.5-ish drive down there.
































Next time I might follow the river (from near Twickenham) to keep well away from the traffic, a fella I spoke to told me it was much longer that way but more pleasant.


----------



## bluenotebob (29 Jul 2021)

I slung the road bike in the back of the van at lunch-time and drove into Mauron. I parked up very close to the V3 Voie Verte and headed straight south into a strengthening SW wind (an outrider of Storm Evert, I guess). Down the mostly traffic-free (but unfortunately not idiot-free) cycle path – past Ploërmel and Malestroit, down into the Claie valley, up to Pleucadeuc and then down into the Arz valley – and finally up to the end of the Voie Verte at Bel-Air/Questembert.

The return from Questembert to Mauron was quicker – definitely wind-assisted. 105km in just under 6 hours cycling – my first 100+km ride this year, but hopefully not the last.

I didn’t stop very often today so not many photos.

Here’s a view of the Nantes-to-Brest canal from the Pont de Bagotaie (between Ploërmel and Malestroit). The Eurovelo 1 cycle path runs along the far bank.






Two camera-shy pigeons on the bridge


----------



## pjd57 (29 Jul 2021)

Left at seven this morning and headed to Balloch, along Loch Lomond on the A82...not great....then to Arrochar . Coffee stop then over the Rest and Be Thankful and on to Dunoon. Timed it nicely, only a few minutes to wait for a passenger only service ( no cars ) so it was much quicker. Got off at Gourock and a Glasgow train was leaving in a few minutes. Decision made , we got the train.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2021)

Yesterday's ride: What I was supposed to be doing during the day got called off unexpectedly so I grabbed the chance of a ride after lunch. There was quite a strong westerly wind and my route up to Oaks and Pulverbatch is good in those conditions as the battle into the wind at the start is offset by having it helping later on.

I used the knockabout bike and headed over Lyth Hill then took a meander through Exford's Green including using a bridleway I haven't ridden for a while. The plod into the wind up Long Lane didn't seem too bad and was helped by a lack of traffic this time - that showed up on the climb to Oaks instead.

From Oaks I headed for Wrentnall as usual but instead of the right turn, carried on through the village, across the main road and used the lane to Church Pulverbatch. This lane is one I haven't ridden for a very long time. I remembered it as a bit of an effort but it proved to be even steeper than I recall. From Church Pulverbatch it's a little more climbing into Pulverbatch then back on track for the undulating ride to Wilderley.

Having pressed on hard the previous day I was going to take the shorter route back through Dorrington, however the legs felt better than expected after the climbing so far so I carried on as normal to Smethcott and Leebotwood. The A49 was pretty busy and I had a longish wait for a gap in the traffic. While on this short stretch of main road a van towing a big US style Airstream caravan overtook.

As is usually the case the wind funnels between the hills so I had a good tailwind on the old Roman road then became more of a crosswind after Longnor. The road closed signs were up at Ryton so I went round via Wheathall and Berriewood. By the time I got to Condover the signs at that end of the closure had been removed.

I had a fairly sedate run back to the A49. A car that had overtaken me about a mile previously was still waiting for a gap to get out into traffic when I reached the junction and my arrival coincided with a lull so I hardly had to wait at all this time . Makes up for earlier.

25.2 miles at 11.8 mph average. Apart from the wind (the met office tells me it was gusting over 30mph during the ride) it was quite pleasant to be out. There were a few other cyclists around too so I wasn't the only one to think so.





One of the usual views from the top of Lyth Hill.





The bridleway through Exford's Green.





I liked this cloudscape over the Long Mynd as I made my way to Smethcott.





Also from the road to Smethcott; nature puts a spotlight onto Lyth Hill.





On the descent to Leebotwood.


----------



## gavgav (31 Jul 2021)

It’s been a pretty devastating few days, with some health news for my Dad and I desperately needed a ride today for my mental health sake and so despite some drizzle and the Met Office suggesting rain about, I went for it. I took the Genesis, due to the amount of rain that’s fallen this week.

I set off through Betton Abbots and then onto the lanes to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. Quite a bit of mud, sand and water about on those sections. It was then on towards Evenwood and the hard climb up to Kenley, where I could see rain over Wenlock Edge.

I was riding into the wind to Church Preen, Gretton and Cardington, where I found the rain and for about 10 minutes it was heavy enough to give me a fairly good soaking. After climbing to Enchmarsh, I enjoyed the fast descent down Comley and the rain stopped again. I finally had the wind mostly behind me, as I turned North towards Longnor, where there was more water on the roads, then to Ryton, Gonsal and Stapleton.

I called on Dad for an hour and he was doing ok considering what’s happening. He was doing some pruning when I got there, anything to keep the mind on something else. I then set out back into the wind to Exfords Green and Annscroft, but had it mostly helping me through to Hook a Gate and Meole village.

Fairly quiet roads today, which was nice and other than the 10 minutes, much less rain than was forecast.

31.73 miles at 11.7mph avg. Needed that.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Jul 2021)

gavgav said:


> It’s been a pretty devastating few days, with some health news for my Dad and I desperately needed a ride today for my mental health sake and so despite some drizzle and the Met Office suggesting rain about, I went for it. I took the Genesis, due to the amount of rain that’s fallen this week.
> 
> I set off through Betton Abbots and then onto the lanes to Berrington, Eaton Mascott and Cound. Quite a bit of mud, sand and water about on those sections. It was then on towards Evenwood and the hard climb up to Kenley, where I could see rain over Wenlock Edge.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself Gav I found cycling a great comfort during my mum's health crisis


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jul 2021)

century ride to cafe ventoux today , very steady pace for me but its a no drop group ride not a chain gang so i just enjoyed myself and it meant i was not on my knees at the end 114 miles in the end with only one real rain shower


----------



## KnittyNorah (31 Jul 2021)

Haha, ride, what ride? 
Trying to regain lost fitness at 70+ is far more difficult than at 50+ ... do all you can to maintain it, folks! 

I _easily _manage 5-ish miles along the canal and around a local large park (whose paths are not _absolutely _level but not far off), and could keep going much further on the level, just spinning gently - but the really-very-minor, and short, climb on the track up to the hump back bridge over the canal simply defeats my legs. Still, it's early days yet - I've only had the bike a couple of weeks; it took me a few days to adapt to the twitchiness of 20" wheels, and I'm still tweaking its fit and comfort - and there's no shame in getting off and pushing, or just looking at the surroundings. I'm only riding every alternate day at present, but am starting to feel that I could start riding on consecutive days at least sometimes.

When I reached the hump back bridge today, who did I see lounging on the grass and preening lazily, at the end of someone's back garden (which runs down to the canal) - 'the Swanee River Gang' - ma, pa and SIX _almost-_fully-grown children. Big, sturdy and healthy, all eight of 'em. Ma sitting surrounded by her nearly-adult 'chicks' and Pa sitting off to the side just a little, apparently keeping a wary eye out for anyone who might approach. A poultry feeder attached to a stout fence, and containing some waterfowl feed pellets, was evidence that the swan's 'lodging house keepers' have been, and still are, are both generous and considerate.


----------



## cwskas (31 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Trying to regain lost fitness at 70+ is far more difficult than at 50+ ... do all you can to maintain it, folks!


Yep! Just keep plugging away.

I had not cycled for over 30 years when I started back up 2.5 years ago after a surgery. I was riding 1-3 miles and feeling like I would never get better. A friend took me under his wing and started pushing my limits a little at a time, both distance and climbing ability. Having someone else to ride with was a real boost for me. Now I feel so much better and ride as often as responsibilities allow.

The best decision I have made since retirement.


----------



## KnittyNorah (31 Jul 2021)

cwskas said:


> I was riding 1-3 miles and feeling like I would never get better


Now that's made me feel better! 
I have no issues at all on the flat/very slight gradients; doing 5+ miles with ease already, I feel I could easily do considerably more _on the flat _and maybe I'll do just that as I currently live in what I call 'the flatlands'. Until I feel I've developed more strength in my legs to get a bit of power on minor hills, I'll just enjoy the flatlands I think - and continue to get off and push on the track up to the hump-backed bridge!


----------



## Mburton1993 (1 Aug 2021)

Rained a little but otherwise quite nice.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2021)

Today I had arranged to ride with @Supersuperleeds which used to be a regular event but we have probably riden 4 times together since Jan 1st 2020 !. We have both been though a lot of stuff since then so it would be good to be back together .We had planned a ride to Nice Pie I was out the door early for some extra miles into a drizzle but not enough to put a jacket on . Up Sharply hill and out to St Bernards Abbey had over estimated my route so took the shorter route to Cossington by riding through Shepshed over the motorway junction and on to the new road with lovely smooth tarmac to Loughborough and on to meeting point in Cossington to find @Supersuperleeds waiting after a catch up were on our way ,Sileby ,Seagrave heading to Nice Pie all done in a steady drizzle ,Big Sis and Bil were waiting after a relaxed breakfast stop it was back out into sunshine ,@Supersuperleeds had spent the first part of the ride moaning about his lack of fitness . Anyone who has riden with us may have noticed we are a bit competitive. He then spent the return leg down the Wreake valley smashing me up every hill . Back to Cropston were we parted ways having hopefully put plans in place for future rides . Home to for me with 53 miles in the bag ,but the old @Supersuperleeds is making a come back and went on to complete a metric century to out distance me as well and he did more climbing then me . I like to say to good to have you back  I might have to up my game


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Aug 2021)

13 rider said:


> Today I had arranged to ride with @Supersuperleeds which used to be a regular event but we have probably riden 4 times together since Jan 1st 2020 !. We have both been though a lot of stuff since then so it would be good to be back together .We had planned a ride to Nice Pie I was out the door early for some extra miles into a drizzle but not enough to put a jacket on . Up Sharply hill and out to St Bernards Abbey had under estimated my route so took the shorter route to Cossington by riding through Shepshed over the motorway junction and on to the new road with lovely smooth tarmac to Loughborough and on to meeting point in Cossington to find @Supersuperleeds waiting after a catch up were on our way ,Sileby ,Seagrave heading to Nice Pie all done in a steady drizzle ,Big Sis and Bil were waiting after a relaxed breakfast stop it was back out into sunshine ,@Supersuperleeds had spent the first part of the ride moaning about his lack of fitness . Anyone who has riden with us may have noticed we are a bit competitive. He then spent the return leg down the Wreake valley smashing me up every hill . Back to Cropston were we parted ways having hopefully put plans in place for future rides . Home to for me with 53 miles in the bag ,but the old @Supersuperleeds is making a come back and went on to complete a metric century to out distance me as well and he did more climbing then me . I like to say to good to have you back  I might have to up my game



Really enjoyed it, thanks for getting me out.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Aug 2021)

Another Sunday ride!
Only local, as far as Modbury, but some nice hills included.
At one point I saw a shrew tootling down the lane!





















https://www.strava.com/activities/5721202453


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Aug 2021)

A lovely ride out to Harrogate With friends Martin & David for lunch at Prologue Cycles in Harrogate. I can’t believe some bikes in that shop cost in excess of £12000!
A busy little cafe with lots of cyclists on fancy bikes, I hung up my £126 eBay Tricross next to a Cervelo and a Colnago!
46.35 miles with an average of 15 mph.


----------



## geocycle (1 Aug 2021)

Took advantage of cooler but dry weather for a ride up to Dent head. Road to Ingleton then took the steep Oddies Lane on to the Chapel le dale road. Had the Goodies theme tune all the time. Out onto the Hawes road and past the Hill Inn. Disappointed to see it closed, hopefully not permanently. Down to Ribbleshead where a huge number of people had gathered. I can’t quite work out why it is such a honey pot, yes the viaduct is magnificent but it’s not an obvious walking area. I continued upward to Dent Head then the long descent under the Dent viaduct and along the Dee through Dentdale. I love the rock bed stream. Had lunch in Dent before the Gawthrop climb up the valley side to Barbondale. Probably my favourite descent in the area, not too steep with great visibility. 61 miles just missing a metric century with 1200 m of climbing.

Pictures are of Ingleborough looking moody, some ragwort providing a scale for the view to Dentdale, knapweed adding colour, meadow sweet framing Ribblehead viaduct and wonderful Barbondale.


----------



## Donger (1 Aug 2021)

Sorry, no photos again. Although only three of us ventured out today, (given the weather forecast), this was still a club ride, and as usual I spent the whole ride making sure I kept in touch with the others. I did download this one picture though, as it was the first time we'd been through Owlpen, and it was a stunning little hidden gem of a village that I had to share:




The ride started with us heading out to Stroud, and then doing a long, steady , 2 mile climb up through Nailsworth on the A46 before turning for Chavenage house (for coffees) and Tetbury. We did about 4 miles of roads that were new to me, including the ride through Owlpen on the way back. This involved a ridiculously steep descent down a narrow lane that was hemmed in by high hedges. Two of us got off and walked, as I'm not sure our brakes would have been up to it if we'd needed to stop suddenly. Owlpen itself is a stunning little hamlet, tucked away in the bottom of a steep little dell. While we were passing through, we had to be careful not to hurt a swarm of tiny froglets hopping across the road. On the way back up the other side of the valley towards Uley, we heard the distinct sound of an owl hunting in the field to our left.... at 12.30pm in bright sunshine .... in the village of _Owl_pen. Just under 48 miles done in all. Another great ride in great company.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Aug 2021)

Better weather to be out today. Set off to Loppington, across to Myddle and down Lower Road to Merrington passing warnings of road closures in the next few weeks. Carried on through Old Woods and turned towards Eyton which did have a road closed sign in the road, decided to keep going and see if I could get past, got as far as the railway crossing before I saw any signs of roadworks which were easily negotiated. As I got nearer to Baschurch by the schools there were lots of roadworks which were passable today as there was no work going on but I wouldn’t like to try it on a weekday- there are a lot of holes in the road! I turned off to Stanwardine, Bagley , Tetchill, into Ellesmere , up Swan Hill to Coptiviney then Breadon Heath. Over the road to Hampton Bank, Northwood and home. 33.5 miles.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Aug 2021)

Midday Sunday and the sun was out contrary to the overcast weather forecast which quickly became true as clouds built. Another climb of _Humps and a Hill_ before joining the route of NCN67 through the showground; beyond a PR up the climb of Rudding Lane. Away from the NCN down Haggs Road, through Spofforth and onto Wetherby on the A661. Thence to Wighill where I took a break by the church before heading through Tadcaster, onto the A162 and then east on the B1223 to the 6th letter ABC of Ulles*k*elf.




Across Cawood swing bridge and through Kelfield to reach Ricca*l*l, passed by a Morris Minor. A bench on the village green commemorates the 100th anniversary of the end of WW1. The sun briefly put another appearance.




Followed NCN65 northwards; the initial off road section was a path just wide enough to cycle along between the metal railings dividing it from the A19 and encroaching shrubbery, away from the A19 it was wider and then became almost overgrown – I opted to walk that bit.




Picking up speed on the NCN I decided that the short sleeve jersey needed the arm warmers putting on – they were not a success and I puzzled whether they were actually calf warmers for use with bib knickers. The NCN itself had its tarmac surface adversely affected by tree roots acting like speed bumps which did diminish in frequency the further north I got. Featuring the Solar Way to scale Earth to Mars is just 0.08 mile. NCN65 turned right to York, I carried straight on, apparently this was NCN665 – an uphill three quarters circle brought it to road level. I turned left onto a shared pavement without any obvious cycle provision beyond Slow markings either side of a blind bend and paused to let two pedestrians pass. There was a cycle lane marked on the vehicular carriageway and at the first opportunity I used that instead. At a roundabout, not entirely understanding the Wahoos map display, I concluded _Local Traffic _ was the exit I wanted and so indeed it was, joining onto last Sundays route from Woodthorpe, which this time had the purpose of leading me to Askha*m* Bryan.




Paused by the duck pond at Askham Richard, the sun was now breaking through, and turned west at Long Marston onto the B1224 to reach Bilto*n* In Ainsty. The Church of St Helen is a Grade I Listed Building dating, with changes, from the 12th century.




Thereafter north to rejoin last Sundays route via Cowth*o*rpe.




Beyond the A1(M) and old A1 (now A168) overbridges I came across a cyclist wheeling his bike; on enquiring the issue it transpired both tyres had punctured twice in quick succession and his wife was on the way to rescue him. Followed the Nidd Gorge through Knaresborough, with the time now after 5pm I judged that it should not be too crowded and achieved a PR, a train on the viaduct at busy times would have caused too much distraction amongst pedestrians




Stayed on the vehicular carriageway of the A59s climb away and then the Starbeck branch of NCN67.
65.58 miles/105.7km, 2067ft climbed, 14.6mph avg


----------



## Old jon (2 Aug 2021)

A grey morning again, but a morning free to ride a bike. It has been a long time since the last ride or maybe it just feels that way. Wheel the fixed to the road and pedal off, after removing a pebble that had somehow fixed itself in the gap between cleat and sole of my left shoe.

A solo ride today, no targets, just a gentle ride around a well used set of roads. And towpaths too. Only one towpath, but in both directions. Should that count as two? No odds, ride through Holbeck to Water Lane and take the left turn to the Leeds and Liverpool Canal and the rather busy towpath. Must have been going to work time. Return to the road at Viaduct Road, down the dip and then climb to Headingley. This is when I start calling myself names, riding the fixed takes more ooomphhh. Which is part of the reason I bought it. Maybe.

The road still rises, cross the Ring Road and another couple of hundred yards to the top. And at the next set of lights turn right onto Church Lane. All the way to Adel Dam, some downhill along here. Not much though, the eastern side of Golden Acre Park is uphill in this direction. The reward is a rather pretty descent of Kings Road, on the way to Bramhope.



Through the rest of the village and carry on to the Dyneley Arms, still shut, and turn right to go down Pool Bank. Before reaching the bottom, yes I did check the chain tension before leaving home. And wrongly thought that one more ride was needed before adjusting it. Put chain back on sprocket and chainwheel and cautiously ride to a better, and less steep, spot to adjust the chain properly.

And on to Otley, the A659 is such a useful road and almost impossible to avoid when riding north of Leeds. And today it had its very own raincloud too, or maybe the cloud was mine. Between the maypole and the top of Leeds Road I pedalled under three showers of rain, cunningly timed so that once dry the next shower arrived and I was wet again. Weather is wonderful!

Heading for home now, straight to Headingley and the right turn down to Kirkstall. Back on the towpath, the bridge that was closed a while ago is closed again, this time with folk working on it, and some support structure underneath which allowed the towpath to be used. Good stuff. A lot of boats were moving today, most travelling west.

So, back to Office Lock, and Water Lane. The short cut through a corner of Hunslet has been made longer by some recent road improvements, some of which do not seem to be improvements, what do I know? Soon home anyway, wearing that grin given by a good ride. A mere thirty miles and 1476 feet of elevation gain, it was fun!

Imagery, credit to garthing.


----------



## jongooligan (2 Aug 2021)

It's been a while.

Barely touched a bike during the pandemic but this morning found me in Moffat with the sun shining, dew on the grass and not a breath of wind. If I couldn't find the motivation to get out in those conditions then when would I get out?

First up was the climb to Devil's Beef Tub, a very gentle but sustained five miler with incredible views of Hart Fell and the upper Annan Glen. It took a while, what with my lack of riding and the cushion of fat that's appeared around my middle in the past 18 months. But there was no rush and at 6.30 in the morning I saw only 8 cars in the first hour of riding. It was so quiet I could hear the Armco barriers creaking as they warmed up in the early morning sun.

In the second hour of the ride it became even quieter - no cars at all after the turn off at Tweedsmuir for the road to the Talla Dam.




Talla Reservoir

Met up with a couple of lads at the end of the reservoir who had been wild camping. They'd just packed all their gear onto MTBs and twiddled up the very steep climb with me. I had to stop on the double chevron ascent to take off my arm and leg warmers and not because my lungs were bursting out of my ears. The MTB lads were riding from Glasgow to Manchester and this was their third day so taking it very easy if you don't take into account 20kg of gear on each bike. I wished 'em luck at the top and bombed off down the descent.

It's a belter. Not very wide but with good sight lines and given how little traffic there had been I just let the bike go, only braking at the cattle grids. The scenery is spectacular too but I wasn't going to stop to take pics.

At Cappercleugh I turned for Moffat. Past St. Mary's Loch where tents were guyed to the 'No Camping' signs, past the Tibbie Shiels Inn which looks like it's closed for good now and up the drag to the county boundary. Another fab descent down into Dumfries and Galloway and I started to think about breakfast. Not long now before I'd be back into Moffat. It wasn't like that though. A rising headwind, tired legs unaccustomed to cycling and some unexpected climbs had me grovelling into the town half an hour later than I'd expected.

I really enjoyed it. Wouldn't say I've got my mojo back but thinking about going out again in a couple of days when the pain has subsided a bit.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Aug 2021)

First of this month's outings, on the Revell to lay the ghost of The Big Wobble. Nothing wobbled.
Managed Leg O'Mutton ramp in a planned two stages, stopping in the middle for refreshments. Progress!
Otherwise uneventful, although ridiculously busy with walkers and cyclists. Much leaving open of gates that should be closed, grrr...
Bike just worked. There is still somewhat of a problem with the rear braking, which the dual-pivot upgrade has improved, but not eliminated. I'm wondering if lubricant is somehow getting on the rim during a ride, as I fully cleaned the rim and blocks with isopropanol before setting out. Hmmm...
Stats:




Added the loop around Clearbrook again. The excessively steep lane before rejoining the trail needs _really_ good brakes!
A nice ride all told, and beginning to see my target get a little closer.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Aug 2021)

Few spots of rain but pretty nice 18 miler around Llangollen area. Quick stop off at Horseshoe Falls which seemed lively.




Did the aqueduct 12+ months ago, and it was much cooler today, view from an odd angle




Bridge over the Dee, ooh, 500yds from aqueduct?




Love the view from that bridge, looking west towards the hills around Llangollen, just to remind you why the old legs ache a bit


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2021)

The plan for today was to head out for a ride with my brother. Unfortunately he developed a migraine an hour or so beforehand and wasn't in a fit state for a ride.

I decided to get out anyway and picked the Galaxy for this one. The weather started to look a little iffy so the revised plan was to head around my Longnor - Acton Burnell - Cound route which would allow options to shorten or extend the ride as wanted.

Heading out I got a gap in the traffic and with the wind being light this bike scooted along very nicely to Condover. This was the first chance to see the repaired road to Ryton and while the patching is good, they haven't done anything about the very worn out surface near to Gonsal Quarry.

I'd seen some diversion signs at Ryton and there were a few more cars than I'd usually see on the way to Longnor so I knew there was a closure somewhere and hoped it wasn't on the road I wanted. Unfortunately it turned out that it was at the crossroads just after Longnor. Drat! I thought about trying to ride it and see if I'd be allowed through but if they are working on the bridge that has been temporarily repaired it might be properly blocked so I decided on a change of scene and headed along the lane that goes round the edge of The Lawley.

I haven't been this way for quite a while and I can't recall having ridden it on the Galaxy so it would be a nice change. There is a reasonable climb with a couple of hairpin bends at the start then you drop into a nice little valley. There are another couple of climbs which both get gradient arrows on the map; the first is a proper low range job but the Galaxy plodded up it with less of an effort than I'd have to put in with the other bikes. The second of these climbs isn't as bad as the map might lead you to believe.

At Chatwall the climb has peaked and there is a longish descent on a narrow lane. At the next junction I decided to climb again and headed for Broome then Church Preen. To start with there are high hedges but further up they are less dominating and you get some nice views. Descending into Church Preen I met another rider who, when I greeted him, looked at me as though he couldn't believe his eyes Shortly after there was a spaniel wandering about in the lane who ran ahead of me for a bit as it headed for home.

Next I took the lane to Kenley where I came up behind a tractor & trailer - I didn't realise that the driver had seen me and when it came to a stop was expecting that it was for a vehicle coming the other way rather than being for me to overtake. I carried on past Broomcroft and worked my way down the hill and round to Harnage Grange (met a couple of horses & riders), Harnage and Cound. After a brief moment of indecision I thought I'd head to the A458 and seeing it was a bit busy got off as soon as possible onto the lane for Berrington.

I was really getting on well with the bike towards the end of the ride. Having let another tractor and a couple of cars past on Lyons Lane I found myself catching up with them again into the dip before Allfield. In Condover a meeting of two tractors and a lorry on the double bends caused a bit of a hold up. It looked like it may take a while to sort out so I hopped off the bike and walked past on the pavement.

The run up to the A49 went really well this time with the speed up around 20 most of the way to the junction and a steady 17 up the climb on the main road. I haven't done that for a while. I assumed I must have had a tailwind for that bit but the Met Office says it should have been a light headwind.

28.5 miles for this one at an average of 13.5 mph, which doesn't really give a true impression of how good the bike felt today.





I didn't like the look of the clouds over the Long Mynd at the start. As it turned out there were rain showers about but they missed me.





Drat. Time for a change of plan. I took the lane on the right.





Blackhurst Farm nestled on the slopes of The Lawley.





Views on the road to Church Preen.





A little further along towards Church Preen - High Fields Farm with the Brown Clee hill as the backdrop.





In Cound.





The white rose of Yorkshire is flag of the day at Cound.


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Aug 2021)

Did almost 8 miles today - with an hour-long break in the middle watching a heron fishing. S/he came _so close _to me for about half an hour, that I was even breathing shallowly to minimise my movement and didn't dare get out my camera! S/he didn't catch anything and eventually flew off to try his/her luck elsewhere. Looked like how I imagine a pterodactyl would look, taking off.
Depending on how I feel tomorrow, I might do a spin in the park for 2 - 3 miles, no more, instead of alternating my riding days. 
I'm getting to like this bike more and more - although I still find it a bit twitchy at times, and haven't quite worked out the best fold; I think I need to make some marks with masking tape for the best fold and then instant correct unfold/set-up.


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Aug 2021)

Tolgus Mount - Illogan - Hells Mouth - Portreath - Mineral trail - Sparnon Gate - Tolgus ... and back for brekkie ... 06.26hrs start ..








This is Marys Well in Illogan, great spring water ,but i suspect the hand of South West Water judging by the access hatch in the concrete.












Hells Mouth Cafe .... the infamous suicide spot does more business in cream teas these days than jumpers I’m happy to say ....
While i stopped there a small black car turned up. A gentleman in his 80’s (?) got out and walked to the rear of the building where 3 lads where sleeping, their van full of surfboards in the carpark .... He gave them hell for sleeping rough on his property without asking and for leaving litter on his property ... As he walked back to the car he was laughing and giggling ... "Gave them a right wake up call there my lad” he called to me on the way out. Proper Cornish he was, riddled with Cornish.







I rode part of the way to Portreath along the coast path which at parts is less than a metre from the 300ft + cliff ... soon got tired of that and retreated to the tarmac.







Portreath .. approached down a very, very steep hill with the brakes clasped on for dear life ... Mineral Trail starts in Portreath so followed it for a few miles before the climb to Sparnon Gate and back to the campsite ... arrived hot and sweaty ( had been all trip ) with my heart rate pounding ... grabbed the remote for my heart recorder buried in my chest and got a good recording for the Cardiac mob at my local hospital ....


----------



## gavgav (3 Aug 2021)

Headed out after managing to log off from working, at my earlier Tuesday finish time. It had been a warm day, but clouded over during the afternoon and there was the odd mention of showers about on the weather apps…..but it stayed dry and actually cleared up to leave nice sunshine for the second half of the ride, with hardly any wind as well, which was lovely. Took the Carbon, as the roads were better than those lanes I used on Saturday.

I took the cycle paths up to Heathgates, crossing the resurfaced bridge, the roadworks of which have been causing gridlock for the last couple of weeks, then through Sundorne and out onto the old canal path to Uffington. The nettles and weeds by the path are even more overgrown than a few weeks ago, when I last rode it and reported the issue to Shropshire County Council. Will chase it up again!

The roads to Upton Magna were quiet, but the section up East Haughmond was very busy, for some reason, before I enjoyed the long descent down to Somerwood and Rodington Heath. I then bumped my way along the rutted and sandy lane, that leads back towards Upton Magna, before taking the Pelham Road, which had a horrid stench hovering around Berwick Wharf.

The rat run to Atcham was busy and traffic going too fast and close, before I crossed the old A5 and paused on the old bridge, watching quite a few enjoying themselves on the small river bank beach, plus some fishermen waiting for a catch.

Next was the climb up to Cross Houses, Berrington and King St, before the final section through Betton Abbots and home.

22.08 miles at 13.3mph avg.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Aug 2021)

Two rides in two days! And planning some loops of Burrator tomorrow. Certainly getting the miles in, for me that is.
Today's was an extension of yesterday's, but on the Scott instead. Oh dear. While it is certainly swifter-feeling, etc, etc, it still doesn't want to play as far as the front mech goes. So, after a braze-on triple, Sora or Tiagra or what-have-you...
Extremely busy. Got stuck behind a very deaf old boy who had no idea I was there, so just had to wait until there was room to pass. Not helped by the undergrowth being exceedingly lush at the moment.
Managing the Leg O'Mutton ramp by doing it in two stages, as yesterday. This was slightly easier on the Scott with its 30t inner ring, but as mentioned, the shifting was awful. The rear, just to be clear, was as sweet and clean-shifting as anyone could wish for, which made it all the more frustrating...
Very busy on the trails, so what promised to be a good average faded away quickly, and I gained a whole 0.1mph on yesterday. Yay.
Down that same steep bit before rejoining NCN27 to return, much less scary with good brakes. Must get Salmons for the Revell.
Back up past Clearbrook Leat Car Park, and stop for a rest. Fifty yards off that, chain off, over-pushed the lever and shed it onto the crank. Back on and away. All good until flying down toward Gem Bridge, then chain unships again, this time unprovoked as I was already on the big ring. Grrr. Freewheeled it all the way down and across the bridge and stopped at the seats there to refit. Fiddled with limit screws and tension. All worked okay-ish, but much chain rub. Spoilt the ride a bit, to be honest. But still better to be out than not!
Stats:




Weather much cooler, a few spits of rain on the return leg.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2021)

Another of my regular cross border rides in Norfolk, starting out from Diss as normal. This time it was aiming at a specific target destination rather than a general meander around the countryside.

Having headed north through Burston & Gissing, taking in the ruins of St. Mary's in Tivetshall




I crossed over the A140 for the main run to the eastern side, taking a seemingly endless seies of lanes & back roads through Pulham Market, Hardwick, Fritton and Hempnall to Saxlingham Nethergate - I don't think there was more than a mile at a time without being warned of a change of direction on the Garmin. I would blame the route planner, but I do like to pick non-direct routes where possible.

Ignoring the "Road closed ahead" signs leaving Saxlingham (it turned out to be a bit of roadside maintenance that I could walk past) and the longest stretch on a single road of around five or six miles to the outskirts of Norwich at Trowse and then my targetted destination for a couple of laps of the outside before heading back.




Heading out of Norwich, I ignored yet more road closure notices along Hall Road (pavement maintenance this time) and crossed over the A140 at the river Yare crossing for the run back to Diss on the west side of the main road. This was through Swardeston, turning off the 'B' road at Mulbarton and onto the lanes around Flordon, Hapton, Foncett, Aslacton & Tibenham, along The Heywood and back to the car. Plenty of this sort of view for the whole ride




A little bit cooler than expected with a few wet bits in Saxlingham & Norwich thanks to unexpected showers, but a much needed few hours out with nine straight days of work to come. https://www.strava.com/activities/5731901908


----------



## Cathryn (4 Aug 2021)

Early morning ride to Calne to get my hair done! Mixture of lanes and bridleways. Fields of golden wheat. Three goldfinches, a yellow hammer, some pied wagtails and a squillion little rabbits! Bliss! Got hair done and then crammed it under a helmet and cycled the same route back!
In Avebury, it’s peak hollyhock season!


----------



## Old jon (4 Aug 2021)

A bright clear morning out there, which pleased me a lot. Travelling north on a train yesterday I had a sight of Almscliff Crag, which reminded me that I have not ridden around that way for a while. This lack was rectified today.

Take the Spa out today ‘cos there would be uphill stuff to do and it has the lowest gears by a long way. Shows how slow my thinking is in a morning, the lower gears on the Spa have not yet been used. Their time may come, though. For now, pedal off through a bit of Holbeck and then to Crown Point Bridge. Up to Oakwood, turn left to head for the big park gates. Shortly after that turn right. Across the Ring Road and up the hill to Slaid Hill. Might even be up Slaid Hill, dunno.

Go to Wike from there, Forge Lane takes me to the Harrogate Road and I head north to Harewood. Turn left to ride through the park and down to the A659. Its a lot quieter than the road. Back to the A61 Harrogate Road for a while, I want to cross the Wharfe and the nearest bridge is on that road. There is a left turn a bit further on, to Dunkeswick and then the road meanders to Weeton, and Huby. Weeton railway station is in Huby, if that matters.

More to the point, at the bottom of Strait Lane, in Huby, is a road closed sign. Vague memory says there is pavement all the way to Crag Lane, so I ignored the sign and went that way. Pavement not needed, stamina an essential. Seems to be a lot of up, and more to come before reaching Almscliff Crag. Stopped for a munch by there, just after my restart I was passed by another rider. Not a problem at all, he did all the work on the way down to Stainburn, no worries about anything coming up the hill . . .



Through the southern corner of Leathley, for a while ride at the side of the River Washburn then turn right onto the A658 ( Bradford / Harrogate road) to cross the Wharfe again at Pool. Riding up Pool Bank did not feel like a good option, so a left turn points me at Arthington. Just after riding under the viaduct turn right. Creskeld Lane is almost always quieter than Pool Bank, apart from the noise I make cramming air into my lungs. There are some steep bits. And Bramhope at the top.

For a bit more up stuff, I turned left at the roundabout to ride up Kings Road. Down past Golden Acre Park and ride across Adel dam. The A660 is next, Headingley, Kirkstall and down the towpath again to Leeds centre, more or less. The sight of home was good, thirty six miles after leaving it. A bit of a puzzled smile today, the ride felt a lot more than 2100 feet. There may have been barometric shenanigans going on, not that I saw anything like that. Good day for a good ride.

More scribblings . . .


----------



## geocycle (4 Aug 2021)

A perfect weather forecast required a day off and a bike ride, especially as the weekend sounds wet. Headed up toward Windermere but decided that I didn’t want to deal with the crowds. Instead, did a tour of the Lythe valley, or specifically a loop around the limestone ridge that is Witbarrow. On route I stopped at Levens hall which boasts a new cafe since last time I was there. I got a slice of courgette and lime cake with a coffee which is two of my five a day. Then late lunch at Sizergh castle. 63 miles and 1200 m of climbing.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Aug 2021)

As indicated, some time out at Burrator Resevoir today. Not huge mileage, ws going for a bit more speed as it's a pure road route. Narrow in places, and busy with tourists and Dartmoor ponies, particularly around the two Willy's. Really, the ice-cream vans are Willy's...
Weather warm and nearly windless until the beginning of the last lap, where the breeze picked up enough to lop a gear off the fastest section.
Riding the Revell mixte today. Noticed a bit of wobble, so tried to provoke it. Definitely there. On the next drink stop, guess what? Headset loose. Did it up as best I could with my hands and ploughed on. Must address this, although don't really know how much tighter I can realistically get it.
Stats:




Not many miles, but considerably better average speed due to lack of lumps! Most miles in a week for, lo, these many moons!


----------



## KnittyNorah (4 Aug 2021)

Only did a seven miler today but mostly along the canal towpath. So five miles along the towpath which is non-stop hard, stony, teeth-rattly bumpy! 

Once you get off the officially-cyclable/promoted for cycling bit it improves greatly for both walking and cycling (in good weather) but it was too humid to enjoy going much further so I turned back with a diversion to the park, where three blokes were trying to retrieve a very expensive radio controlled boat in the pond. It had been dive-bombed and sunk by a marauding seagull! I asked them how deep the water was - about 2ft 6 - 3ft where the boat had gone down - so I suggested the tallest bloke get himself kitted out with a good set of waders ... Oh! A lightbulb went on over their heads! I wonder if they did manage to (a) borrow some waders and/or (b)retrieve the boat?

Rain is forecast now for the next few days but I'll try to get out tomorrow morning before it arrives - I want to try an experimental route to Lidl which will have to involve some walking/pavement pushing, but which, if it works out, will save me a significant sum in taxi fares every ten days or so, once I've set up some carrying capacity on the bike.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Aug 2021)

Had some stuff to do in Welwyn, so I took the opportunity to do the Alban Way from Hatfield to St Albans and back. Parked at the old station in Smallford, and rode towards Hatfield to the old station at Nast Hyde Halt.





There's an old platform there too, but my phone was getting low on charge. I then turned round and went to St Albans for lunch at GR Eggs, purveyors of fine sausage rolls and adequate coffee. Did a quick detour on the way back to find the Plough, which I've seen signs to for about a gazillion years, or at least three decades. It was shut. One for next time. A fairly short ride at about 14 miles, but I do like an old railway line. And an excuse to take the Brommie out after getting new rim tape and inner tubes on


----------



## jongooligan (5 Aug 2021)

Yesterday, after a day of rest following my Talla Wall ride, I headed South from Moffat on the East bank of the Annan, hoping for a flat ride. Compared to Talla and the upper Megget on Monday's ride the scenery was a little drab with coos eating grass and occasional glimpes of the motorway and extensive wind farms. The road was very quiet though and I saw only two cars in the first ten miles.

The minor road joined a B road running alongside the motorway for a couple of miles before crossing over to Millhousebridge where I also crossed the Annan to the West bank. Time to swing back North towards Moffat on more very quiet and flattish roads with improving scenery as I was now heading towards the hills around Hart Fell.

There was a bit of a drag along here; not steep but it didn't seem to have a summit. My back was becoming increasingly painful from the hard pedalling so I was looking for a place to stop and have a stretch but with neck high vegetation in the verges I just had to stop in the road when it became too painful to continue. Even though I hadn't seen a car for miles almost immediately a Good Samaritan stopped to see that I was OK. 'Just a touch of sciatica.' I reassured them and waved them off.

After stretching for a while I was able to continue back to Moffat to enjoy the anesthetic effects of a couple of pints of Lowland Brewery Twa Dugs IPA.

No pics as there wasn't much to see but here's the route.


----------



## ianbarton (5 Aug 2021)

Yesterday looked as though it would be the last day of sunshine for a while. I set off on my Wem circuit. There was a gentle breeze that was enough to cool me, but not strong enough to slow me down. There was a lot of traffic on the A41 so I had a nice rest waiting for a gap. I cycled up into Prees and turned left by the Church cycled down a long incline losing all the height I had just gained until I turned right onto an unnamed lane that lead to Prees lower Heath. The road past the school is a good example of smooth unpotholed tarmac. Soon I was back on the B road that leads into Wem. Passing Soulton Hall and Wem industrial estate I was soon at the level crossing by the station. 

Cycling through the High Street I was pleased to see the library cafe open and went inside to order a toasted sandwich and an Americano. There was a film showing, which judging at the assembled crowd was for children. After finishing lunch I continued along the high street and turned right up the hill to Poolhead. The breeze was behind me now so I made good progress to Whixall. I was soon at Prees station where I had a nice rest while waiting for a train to pass. There was the usual slog up the hill from the centre of Prees to the Church. I was rewarded by a long downhill descent to cross the A41 and back through Ightfield to home.

57 km and 560 metres of climbing.






Wem high street. Yes the cafe is open today!





Whixall village hall.





Nice rest at Prees station waiting for a train.






Patching some potholes.


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Aug 2021)

Did the Lidl run today before the rain started - it's not far really but there's one mile which is horrible - what should be a nice cycle route now runs through loads of ongoing new-build construction with barriers - often makeshift, some of them hard to see from a distance - scattered liberally along the non-trafficed section, and the trafficed section - which used to be a mildly-residential, mainly rural, lane - now has big lorries bouncing along it with some MASSIVE potholes and gouges. I talked with a resident working on his hedge as I waited for a big construction lorry to pass, and he said it is a constant nightmare.

So - I don't know whether it will be a viable proposition, all those narrow, angled, barriers with a fully-loaded bike - panniers or trailer - and the muck from construction traffic and building. It's all very well in high summer but all that getting off to manoeuvre the bike around the barriers, get on again, off again 50 yards further on ad infinitum, would be a nightmare in the rain and with the detritus from construction under foot and under wheel. I'm still planning on getting some luggage/shopping capacity, though. It seems silly not to.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Did the Lidl run today before the rain started - it's not far really but there's one mile which is horrible - what should be a nice cycle route now runs through loads of ongoing new-build construction with barriers - often makeshift, some of them hard to see from a distance - scattered liberally along the non-trafficed section, and the trafficed section - which used to be a mildly-residential, mainly rural, lane - now has big lorries bouncing along it with some MASSIVE potholes and gouges. I talked with a resident working on his hedge as I waited for a big construction lorry to pass, and he said it is a constant nightmare.
> 
> So - I don't know whether it will be a viable proposition, all those narrow, angled, barriers with a fully-loaded bike - panniers or trailer - and the muck from construction traffic and building. It's all very well in high summer but all that getting off to manoeuvre the bike around the barriers, get on again, off again 50 yards further on ad infinitum, would be a nightmare in the rain and with the detritus from construction under foot and under wheel. I'm still planning on getting some luggage/shopping capacity, though. It seems silly not to.



Ah yes, the usual "well it's not a road so it isn't important" attitude of roadworks planners.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Aug 2021)

Two rides again today, my morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 19.2mph then an early finish so an extended ride home via Acaster Malbis and Naburn, 28.1 miles with an average of 15.2mph.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (5 Aug 2021)

Ride out after work tonight to help clear my head a bit. Definitely helped.


----------



## Old jon (6 Aug 2021)

A bit grey this morning, and a promise of showers too. Might wash some of the dust off the Bob Jackson, thought I. Lets go!

Thinking of travelling east today, so cross the river at Crown Point and head up to Oakwood, only to remember that Wetherby Road is closed just beyond the clock. OK, turn right there, to Easterly Road. Apt. Turn left there and I am soon back on track. Up the hill, stay on the A58 all the way to Carr Lane, ride down that to Thorner. And climb Milner Lane to leave. One of my favourite bits of road, but today turn right onto Holme Farm Lane and head to Bramham.

Paradise Way really is a silly name for a road, but I do not use much of it this morning. There is that really steep left turn onto the road that passes the allotments, a bit further on and it is Toulston Lane. Open country again, some long views and some views obscured by woodland and at least one mirage. I had turned right, to go to Stutton, there is a crossroads a couple of hundred yards away. The cars crossing from the left looked to be coming out of a white wall. I blame my new glasses. And the wall vanished when I was closer . . .

Which I suppose is a good thing. Straight over the crossroads and ride past Red Brick Farm, turn right after a left hand bend and pass Jackdaw Crag Quarry. There are quite a few Jackdaw Crags hereabouts. A long gentle descent now, all the way to Stutton. Actually saw someone in the village today, walking a dog. And on the way out to the A162 were the joggers. A really busy morning for Stutton.



Down the A162, south that is, to Towton, where I turned right onto the B1217, a much quieter road. This rises for a distance, I stopped at the top to eat. Long views here too, Hook Moor wind farm sort of looks OK, more or less due south is Ferrybridge power station. Fugly, but I don’t have to look at it, do I?

Moving again, the gates at Lotherton Hall are soon passed, but going towards Garforth today. Around the north of the town and cross the A63 at the erstwhile George roundabout, take the second exit for the hill leading to Swillington. That is the last of the gasping for breath today, Swillington is downhill in this direction, and after crossing the river and the canal, I turned right.

To ride upstream, but on dry land, back to Leeds. The Armouries, on the south side of Crown Point Bridge, to be accurate. A short pedal home from here, the grin is already in place, it has been such a good ride out. A few showers in the thirty eight miles and 1700 feet of upward stuff. Some really wonderful roads to ride on too, cannot be bad!

Clockwise riding, up and down too,


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Aug 2021)

First ride was actually on Wednesday when it was still like summer. Started out towards Nonely, Myddle and Burlton before turning back towards Loppington to get to English Frankton, Colemere, Lyneal then through to Welshampton. Turned off by the school to Breadon Heath, across the road to Bettisfield and into Northwood. Headed into Whixall making enough random turns to make it a 50km ride before heading home via Creamore and Highfields. 32.3 miles.














Today’s ride was a shorter one due to a lack of motivation especially as it wasn’t very warm and was very windy! Set off past The Moatshed to Horton and onto the Wem road before turning to Loppington. Took the longer way round to the crossroads which was a mistake, I wasn’t paying enough attention to the rubbish road surface, hit a pothole and got a puncture. Unfortunately we have had a lot of rain this morning and this was a wet and muddy lane. Sorted the puncture and carried on to Brown Heath, Pikes End, Lyneal, past the sailing club and around Colemere, Welshampton and Hampton Bank. Turned up to the caravan park and back to Loppington, Wolverley and home. 
20 miles which was what I was aiming for. I was glad I went in the end despite the puncture and the wind but I really should clean my bike more often because I was much muddier than you should be in August. 




The view from my unscheduled stop.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Aug 2021)

Feeling a little bit rough after drinking too much beer last night at the start of my birthday weekend 🎂 
Out on my Tricross at 9.30am, met with David from our village for a ride out to Drax. This is a really flat ride but can be pretty brutal in parts when it is so windy as it was this morning.
Had to stop in Carlton to buy extra fluid and take a gel, felt a bit better after that.
46.86 miles with an average of 16.8 mph, despite the hangover it was a lovely spin out.


----------



## DCLane (7 Aug 2021)

@Spiderweb - your route takes you past the Apple Blossom Caravan/Camping Park and their clever 'self-service' cafe near Snaith. It was a clever idea last Spring when everything was shut down; help yourself and leave money in the honesty box. There was that open plus one other south of Wakefield that I could find.


----------



## DCLane (7 Aug 2021)

This morning was the Roses to Wrags 212km audax: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9084

It was my first 200km of the year, having had an earlier event cancelled, together with being the longest ride in over 2 years. The weather forecast wasn't great but when I checked this morning I reckoned if I went fast and light I'd make it at least most of the way without getting wet: cue dumping most stuff at 6am before I left, grabbing a lightweight gilet just in case.

The organiser had everything set up in the car park, with riders being OK'd to leave when they wanted with new Covid-style regulations. I stayed until the 8am official start because I'm pedantic like that  . Also @LeetleGreyCells was riding so I thought I'd say "hello". But I didn't see them there 

Set off with the last few stragglers and did my usual too-fast start, covering the first 80km in under 3 hours. I'd bumped into LeetleGreyCells after 45 minutes at the 24km point who'd had a mechanical: hope you got back OK.

Rosie's cafe at 62km as the first control was basic at best, but decent value at £2.20. I use a "less faff, more pedal" mantra where I can so stopped for 4 minutes to get coffee/cake only. All fine until shortly after 90km my left hamstring began hurting, along with a saddle that I knew probably wasn't the best fit for me beyond about 80km but wanted to confirm this. Cue on/off riding out-of-the-saddle most of the way to get round from there into sometimes strong headwinds and crosswinds. And I've got a sore behind to confirm that it doesn't fit  .

Taking a slight detour towards Gainsborough to avoid the mad A631 I made the next control shortly beyond 4 hours, at 109km. A quick lunch (£4 spent) plus strong ibruprofen dessert and I'm good to go - 10 minutes stopped.

Info control at 140km and then into Newark for the final control at 162km after 7 hours: struggling now. Morrissons Cafe wasn't being helpful so I used Gannet's Cafe in Newark: always excellent service if pricey at £4.95 for nice coffee/cake. But they offered to fill my bottle. 8 minutes stopped there.

The return leg was basically the outbound Alfreton-Newark leg of the 300km Everybody Rides to Skeggy event. This time the quiet-at-8am A617 wasn't: cue taking your life in your hands  as there's no other route back. It was lumpy from there back to Alfreton and I needed a stop in Southwell at 180km to stretch. Ran out of water so grabbed orange juice at Ravenshead at 200km. After that I rode, or was rather towed, by the only rider I'd ridden with for about 10km (very grateful me).

Now normally I'd hit the afterburners in the last 10km of an event and go flat out to the finish. Today? Not a chance: the afterburners just laughed at me  leaving me going slow in the final few km's to the finish in 9 hours 40 mins. 214km in total for my longest ride in a long time: https://www.strava.com/activities/5754856300

No photos, as I was avoiding getting wet - missed all the showers, but was too warm in the sun and wind as a result. Slower riders got more than a bit soggy. En route I'd passed about 34 of the approximately 40 starters, with only 3 finishing ahead - so there were probably quite a few wet cyclists.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> This morning was the Roses to Wrags 212km audax: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9084
> 
> It was my first 200km of the year, having had an earlier event cancelled, together with being the longest ride in over 2 years. The weather forecast wasn't great but when I checked this morning I reckoned if I went fast and light I'd make it at least most of the way without getting wet: cue dumping most stuff at 6am before I left, grabbing a lightweight gilet just in case.
> 
> ...


I asked the organiser when I arrived at the start if you’d already left (as people were starting from 7:30AM onwards) and was told you had. It was great to meet you if only for a couple of minutes and I’m glad you completed and in such good time too. It sounds like your approach to controls is the same as mine, get through as quickly as possible. Hopefully, I’ll see you at the next one, once I’ve fixed the bike…


----------



## cwskas (8 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> This morning was the Roses to Wrags 212km audax: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9084
> 
> It was my first 200km of the year . . .
> 
> Now normally I'd hit the afterburners in the last 10km of an event and go flat out to the finish. Today? Not a chance: the afterburners just laughed at me  leaving me going slow in the final few km's to the finish in 9 hours 40 mins. 214km in total for my longest ride in a long time:


I am impressed, well done DCLane & LeetleGreyCells!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Aug 2021)

cwskas said:


> I am impressed, well done DCLane & LeetleGreyCells!


I was only riding for 53 minutes and 22 km...


----------



## Baldy (8 Aug 2021)

Got up this morning to heavy rain, around mid day it stopped then as I eat my lunch the sun came out. decided to go for a ride, upstairs got changed, got the bike opened the door to this.


----------



## footloose crow (8 Aug 2021)

*Lost in France*

"_Je suis perdu aussi_", which I hope means 'I am also lost'. The guy isn't having it. He is in his 70s and speaking to me in rapid fire French. He gets louder when I can't understand. He has seen me standing by the side of the road with a map and is asking me where the motorway is. I have no idea. He points out I have a map in my hand. It isn't helping either of us. The scale is pretty small and the network of minor lanes here on the Causse, a high limestone plateau between the valleys of the Dordogne and the Lot, is not marked on the map. There is just a lot of white space.






The same white space appears on the Wahoo. I just have a blank screen and a winking cursor. Even when I zoom out all I get is a few faint lines that do not correspond to anything I can see on the map.

The French guy gives up with me. Wishes me luck with my 'grand voyage' and heads off to find someone more helpful. This is the area where the French resistance operated in WW2 and I can see why the Germans struggled to find them. The view is of a rolling plateau, long abandoned fields now being reclaimed by oak and box woodland with small limestone crags and deep dry gorges. There are no signposts on the roads, just wooden signs pointing to isolated limestone farmhouses. The farms are not being worked. No crops, no animals. Just a retreat from agriculture and the comeback of nature. This is what the Cotswolds would look like after a 100% pandemic - empty, reclaimed by plants and wildlife, dead quiet. Once the car has gone it is completely silent. No wind, no sounds of birds, no sign of human life. 

I decide to just take any lane that heads north west and see what turns up. There are thunderheads all around me and the road is wet, steaming as it dries. It has rained most days for the last fortnight but the limestone soaks it up pretty quickly. I have had some brief showers today but so far avoided the cloudbursts. 






I left our static caravan an hour ago. It sits on top of a 300m high ridge which means a fast downhill to begin with and then a long uphill to the village of Payrac, a cluster of mellow limestone houses and some shops along the main road. The village is empty and I cross the main road without seeing a single car or resident. This is such an empty country. 






Downhill again and then another 6-7% switchback road up onto the Causse. All the roads seem to be 6-7%. It is a good gradient for me and I can spin, if not happily at least competently up them, with just mild breathlessness and calf ache.






Half the roads here are in a terrible state; I ponder whether to describe them as a gravel road with some tarmac or a tarmac road with some gravel. The winters here are quite harsh and destroy the roads with frost and heavy rain. It certainly isn't traffic wearing them out. I have seen one car so far today.

The other half of the roads are freshly laid with chippings, 'gravillons' in French. If laying chipping was an Olympic sport, the French would win gold medals at every event. The speed with which they do it over miles of empty lanes that see virtually no traffic is astonishing, especially or perhaps because, in five winters time all that will be left is a patchwork of tarmac and potholed gravel. The loose chippings make for cautious descending as I leave the Causse behind and head north into the Dordogne valley, meeting both the river and vehicle traffic and more importantly, signposts. The Wahoo is showing roads again. I am no longer 'perdu'. 

Along a French version of Cheddar Gorge now. If Cheddar Gorge was level rather than uphill. And one half of the gorge was taken away and a very wide river replaced it. So not like Cheddar at all really. Just a road sandwiched between vertical limestone on one hand and the wide, silent flow of the mighty Dordogne on the other. Out of the gorge and into Souillac, a major town and busy with weekend traffic. The Wahoo guides me competently through the town along back roads and alleys, sections of cycle path, a campsite and then out onto the Dordogne valley cycle path, an old railway line now largely tarmac and pretty flat. I can see from the huge puddles and dull glint of water across the fields that I have dodged a major rainstorm. I saw it coming across when I was high on the Causse, a solid line of water between cloud and sky, inky black and cold. The sun has returned now for a while.
















The next kilometres pass quickly. Through walnut plantations, past tall crops of corn and maize, apple orchards, anything that can survive the winter floods that fill this valley floor for up to three kilometres width. Finally arriving at Grolejac, crossing the Dordogne onto 'my side' via the cycle path bridge and then the final hill back to the caravan. It starts to rain now, big drops but spaced out. I can see the cloud to my right and hope it will miss me. It is too warm and the hill too relentless to think about a waterproof jacket. I have 250m of uphill over the next six kilometres, steady but definitely relentless.

The rain largely holds off and it is sweat as much as the rain that has left me dripping on the deck outside the caravan. The bike is coated in mud from the cycle path along the Dordogne and the frequent puddles on the roads and I have a dirty line on my back. I didn't think I would need mudguards in southern France in August. The forecast is more rain tomorrow and then it will get very hot. Probably too hot to ride. I walk into the caravan wondering how I will persuade my wife that we need another long ride tomorrow before it gets too warm.....


----------



## Ian H (8 Aug 2021)

Sitting in one of the lead cars for the Tour of Witheridge road race. 8 man crash within the first ten miles, and the winning breakaway developed after about fifteen miles.


----------



## DCLane (8 Aug 2021)

Baldy said:


> Got up this morning to heavy rain, around mid day it stopped then as I eat my lunch the sun came out. decided to go for a ride, upstairs got changed, got the bike opened the door to this.
> 
> View attachment 603224



Perfect riding weather that 

At least you'd be _riding_ in it. Me? I was standing in that watching son no. 2 whilst he raced  . Or at least I _was_, that was until he punctured - £70 on a new tub required


----------



## C R (8 Aug 2021)

Baldy said:


> Got up this morning to heavy rain, around mid day it stopped then as I eat my lunch the sun came out. decided to go for a ride, upstairs got changed, got the bike opened the door to this.
> 
> View attachment 603223
> 
> ...


That was the weather on my last two weekends riding, with me not being dressed for it. Today dressed for a wet ride, and not a drop of rain.


----------



## Donger (8 Aug 2021)

Only two of us braved the windy conditions this morning, so Paul and I made a spur of the moment decision to save the club ride to the Forest of Dean for another week and ride down to Sharpness instead. Out via Frampton, the Wildfowl & Wetlands Trust at Slimbridge and Berkeley, then back via Purton, Cambridge (no, not _that_ Cambridge) and Saul. A nice steady 49 miler with only the gentlest of hills. I had misjudged the weather/believed the BBC forecast of a "48% chance of rain", so I was wearing my uncomfortable waterproof overshoes. So it didn't rain at all. Not a drop. Nice to get out again after a week of decorating and heavy rain. The curiosity on this ride was the site of a millionaire's superyacht, complete with mini helicopter on board, parked up in the ships' graveyard in Sharpness docks alongside a rusting old passenger ferry and a redundant lightship.


----------



## Old jon (9 Aug 2021)

A bright morning, some breeze and the roads looked dry. Not that I really looked at roads, more the back garden path. So me and the Spa went out to play.

Across the Aire at Crown Point, there are only three ways I leave Leeds, mostly dependent on where I am intending to ride. Today going north or thereabouts, a bit of thought of how to reach Slaid Hill and decided to ride through Chapeltown, Chapel Allerton and Moortown. Then the good bits begin. Wike Ridge Lane to East Keswick is easy to enjoy. Some of the A659, going east, to Collingham and turn left for Linton. Another left, in the village, onto Northgate Lane. At the end of that, yet another left to head to Sicklinghall. Stop for a snack at the top of the village, it is then mostly downhill to Netherby.



That end of the Wharfe valley was looking good this morning. Gaps in the hedges and the occasional gateway provided some peaceful views, and the almost total lack of motor traffic made it easy to enjoy them. Another village on a hill, Kirkby Overblow, downhill in this direction almost all the way to the Harrogate road. Left again to go back across the Wharfe at Harewood. Had to cross that river earlier to reach Linton. And next, a right turn. Onto the A659 again but travelling west this time, just as far as the back gate into the deer park at Harewood House.

Stay on the surfaced bridleway, a bit steep here and there on the way to the Muddy Boots cafe and Church Lane to return to the A61 and a right turn. A mile and a bit on this road until Forge Lane is reached and I ride back to Wike. And Slaid Hill. Rather than repeat my outward journey I rode straight down Roundhay Park Lane, which is a bit of a ‘Wheeeeee!!’ as far as the Ring Road. The big park gates then, on the way to the clock at Oakwood. Wetherby Road is still closed by there, but no matter, I am going the other way.

Into Leeds’ almost centre, back to Crown Point and a wiggle through Hunslet to reach home rather sooner than I had expected. Smiling anyway, thirty five miles helps that along. Not quite twenty three hundred feet of climbing, gorgeous weather and some very nice roads made the smile wider.

Might have to learn how to plait a route . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2021)

Been offline for a bit so this one is from last Tuesday:
I didn't have a long window of opportunity so it was a variation of a regular route and I used the knockabout bike for convenience.

I headed out to Condover as usual, finding the A49 very busy but quieter once I'd turned off it heading for Ryton and Longnor. The works that had caused me to change route on monday appeared to have gone (or at least the signs all had) but I was turning away from it so couldn't investigate what had been done.

I headed along the Roman road and this time carried on further to Hollyhurst and a second crossing of the A49 for Dudgeley. The main road was even busier here and I had a bit of a wait for a gap to cross. From Dudgeley the undulating part of the ride starts along quiet lanes and past some nice properties. Climbing up to Smethcott a tractor towing another tractor on a trailer came down the hill, fortunately I was just opposite a gateway and could nip across the road to make room. Just after Wilderley I had a similar issue with a tractor and large trailer and once again we were fortunate to meet just beside a field entrance.

Reaching Pulverbatch I decided to stick to the main road and head through Longden Common then Longden. This stretch of road is mostly downhill and the wind was helping so some good speeds were attained on the way. Turning right before Annscroft to head through Exford's Green the south-westerly wind was still in my favour. Shortly after a Range Rover had overtaken me, another tractor and trailer were encountered just where the road narrows again. No luck with gates this time so the Rover had to back up. The tractor has stopped so suddenly that the load in the trailer sloshed and left a muddy mess right across the road making me glad I run 'guards year round.

There was an unusual amount of traffic on this lane and I convinced myself that something must have happened on the A49, but there was no sign of any problem when I got there. As the traffic here seemed to have quietened down I thought I'd go through Condover a second time and head the flatter way home.

27 miles for this one at 13.3 mph average which on this route, using this bike, is surprisingly quick.





Usual view view to the hills from Ryton. The maize is coming along well.





Caer Caradoc from a gateway shortly after Hollyhurst.





Looking down the Picklescott road in the direction of Dorrington. I've climbed up a reasonable height during the trip.





Yes, another view of the Stretton hills from Hunger Hill this time.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Aug 2021)

The weather looks to be nice all week after the weekends rain so fingers crossed a fair bit of riding from work.
My usual morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 18.5 mph then a 5 o’clock finish and my regular extended home commute via Acaster Malbis and Naburn, 28 miles with an average of 16.7 mph.


----------



## Brandane (10 Aug 2021)

First cycle round Arran for 2 years. 




Caught the 0945 ferry from Ardrossan to Brodick, and was on the road for 11.00. 
The first of many climbs starts as soon as you leave the ferry terminal and turn left. 

Good cycling weather, about 15C, a light westerly breeze, and forecast to be an odd light shower or two but only if you're unlucky.... Well my "luck" with weather and outdoor activities is legendary! About 4 miles in, at Lamlash, I got caught in a torrential shower that lasted about half an hour. I found a shelter, but by then the damage was done. However, that apart, I managed to dodge the showers for the rest of the ride and dried out.

Some pics of the ride:




































Arran, like everywhere else, is very busy this summer. Traffic levels around the island are way higher than I remember on any previous visits. My usual lunch stop, at the golf club in Blackwaterfoot, had a queue waiting for tables, so I went to the only "carry out" to find an even longer queue. So another 4 miles to the Machrie tearoom, which is open but only for take away. Fortunately the sun was out at that point, so it was a take away soup and toasted sandwich (£10.20 ) and back to the ride.

At Lochranza it was decision time, to crack on and try to catch the 4.40 ferry, or take it easy and get the 6.00. Obvious choice there, so rolled into Brodick after 5.00. Turns out the 6pm ferry was the last of the day, as the later run was cancelled due to the main ferry having problems with crew testing positive for covid!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2021)

Did my first 100 miler of the year today. Nice easy route to Skegness, taking advantage of the wind and the flat terrain.

set off at 06:30ish, with the plan to get to Corby Glen for the first cafe stop at 38 miles.
Got there before the cafe was open so rather than wait I carried on.

second planned stop was a McDonalds in Boston, at 68 miles. Stopped there for a coffee and a breakfast thingy. After 68 miles it was beautiful.

Get to around 75 miles and it started to rain, couple of miles later it is proper rain. Five minutes of that and it stops and I quickly dry out.

Get on the outskirts if Skegness and the traffic is gridlocked. Filter by it all and get to the train station and I’m on 99.8 miles.Spin round go to the clock tower and back. Nip into Iceland for a drink. Only cold drinks they have is milk. Grab a pint and some warm Lucozade and get to the station on 100.8 miles, job done.

took me just over 5 1/2 hours, will be one of my quickest 100 mile rides, if not the quickest, not bad for a fatty.

now on the train for a three hour journey back to Leicester


----------



## gbb (10 Aug 2021)

Remember how you saw 'old boys' in the villages and countryside decades ago, ambling along on their black Rudge type bikes, that was me today, ambling along, village to village, at no speed, just enjoying the quiet countryside.
16 miles only (hips dont take any more now) but thoroughly enjoyed being out in the sun and countryside.

Ive long since realised, its not all about extending the miles, increasing the fitness and pace, push push push. That had its rightful place in my life, now (partly because it has to be) its enjoyment just for enjoyments sake.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Aug 2021)

gbb said:


> Remember how you saw 'old boys' in the villages and countryside decades ago, ambling along on their black Rudge type bikes


I always have this picture in my mind of some old boy on such a three-speed roadster, almost certainly rod-braked, ambling along doing about 5mph in third. The cranks seemed to take an age to turn, and I knew it was third because of the 'tick'. I can still see him, going past the the blacksmith's shop. Yes, I'm ancient.
Edit: This was when I lived in one of the very flattest parts of Essex, so maybe the old boy wasn't trying as hard as it might seem...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> took me just over 5 1/2 hours, will be one of my quickest 100 mile rides, if not the quickest, not bad for a fatty.



Not bad at all: I've managed on 100 miler so far and it took nearly twice that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not bad at all: I've managed on 100 miler so far and it took nearly twice that.



It was flat, just over 2,000 feet and I did have the wind behind me


----------



## derrick (10 Aug 2021)

Bumping up the miles today, last couple of rides I managed 11. miles. Today 25 miles. Felt completely knackered at the end but I really need to get my stamina back. Would love to get back to where I was a year ago. Hopefully over the next few months providing the weather holds. 
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/xsHDse6lCib


----------



## Cathryn (11 Aug 2021)

First day in the Dales and our first MTB excursion. Utterly humbling! Apparently I’m nowhere near as fit as I thought and I have the bike handling skills of a hedgehog!

From Hawes we headed to Burtersett and climbed a bonkers trail right to the top. I basically pushed the whole way. At the top we got lost and did a loop around a ridge - beautiful views! I managed to ride a bit. The Husband fell off into a fence (luckily not barbed wire). The son fell off into a ditch of thistles! Eventually we made it to the gravel Roman road but the stones were huge and I really struggled to handle my bike! I’ve never been so delighted to see tarmac! We had epic snacks in a little cafe in Bainbridge and took a quiet lane back to Hawes!

Lovely day out despite my moaning above but really quite humbling. I have a lot to learn about off-road


----------



## Stonechat (11 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Did my first 100 miler of the year today. Nice easy route to Skegness, taking advantage of the wind and the flat terrain.
> 
> set off at 06:30ish, with the plan to get to Corby Glen for the first cafe stop at 38 miles.
> Got there before the cafe was open so rather than wait I carried on.
> ...


Wow,never done 100 miles in less than 6.5 hours cycling time. Recent effort to S Coast and back took 8.5 hours, but it was hilly


----------



## KnittyNorah (11 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> First day in the Dales ... Utterly humbling!



The reactions in your post really made me laugh and reminded me so much of the reactions of horse riders from 'outside the area' when a couple of friends and I used to organise training rides for endurance riding in the Peak District and the Pennines - we were all from 'northern hill country' ourselves so it was quite the revelation to find out how difficult some people found it initially - even people who were really very good riders - certainly 'technically' and stylistically 'better' than us ... The horses, usually less so after an initial 'uh-huh so you do _actually _want me to climb up there _and_ go down again ...' 
The funniest reactions were always from people who came from what I always think of as 'rolling' countryside - they thought they were familiar with riding up and down hills but they had never met what _we _considered to be hills!

Those days are long past now but I'm glad to hear it applies to MTB'ers as well! 
And you'll find your local riding so much easier when you get home!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> First day in the Dales and our first MTB excursion. Utterly humbling! Apparently I’m nowhere near as fit as I thought and I have the bike handling skills of a hedgehog!



Personally if contfronted with a trail like that I'd either mince my way down it, and probably push, or go and find a road around it, so much respect to you for even attempting the thing...


----------



## Old jon (11 Aug 2021)

Sort of cloudy out there this morning. Never thought to check the forecast, I wonder why? So, extract the fixed from the shed and off I went, vaguely southwards with the intention of changing direction at Castleford.

All on roads this morning. It was tempting to ride down the riverside to Woodlesford, two options then. To Allerton Bywater passing St Aidans. Mud potential high, no thank you when riding the fixed. Ride through Oulton itself, narrow road, busy, blah, no. Through Hunslet, up to John o’ Gaunts and down the hill to the Oulton roundabout. Not much to distract me so far.

Follow the A639 through Mickletown and Methley Junction, cross Methley Bridge and turn left at the traffic lights. This road has the river on my left and Castleford to the right, the river is invisible until I reach the bridge across it on the A656. A very straight road, the OS has it as a Roman Road. Very kind of them to build it, the winners of the battle of Towton are said to have used it on the way to the fight.

It also rises a bit, on the way to Peckfield Bar, where I turned right on to the A63. Not for any great distance, the next roundabout is less than two miles away and has a left turn to Micklefield. Memory tells me this was once the A1. Going north the road went through Micklefield, Aberford, and Bramham. I do not recall that it went through Wetherby, somewhere north of Bramham it changed from a single to a dual carriageway. And went around the eastern side of Wetherby. Anyway, I rode into Aberford on it today.



And out of Aberford on Cattle Lane, for the lumpy road to Barwick in Elmet. What happened to crop circles? At one time you could hardly pick up a newspaper without reading of the things. Fields on each side of the road along here have channels carved through the crop. As if someone carrying too much beer drove a tractor randomly around each field along the way. Of course, from above they may look beautiful. Please allow me my doubts.

Barwick was quiet. Riding through Scholes a truck appeared behind me. I pulled in to a side street, truck, two cars and one cyclist went past. The cyclist stopped a bit further on, mobile to ear, I said good morning as I passed. A bit of A64 to Thorner Lane, one hundred yards and the rider passed me again. Only for another call to stop him. A very patient person.

I turned left at the Mexborough for the last climb of the morning, I thought. The A58 back to Leeds, twiddle down Boot Hill, to the warning signs that Wetherby Road is shut at the Oakwood Clock. OK, Easterly Road, travelling west, has one more hill to exercise on, and then it is easy riding to home. Thirty seven miles, 1335 climbing feet and a big grin. Mind, I was tired too.

And the garthing doodles . . .


----------



## Cathryn (11 Aug 2021)

Day two of the Dales! We try again! Started and ended at the wonderful Dales Bike Centre! Free parking and loos, they just suggest you eat at their cafe which was an absolute treat! Cracking coffee and a spectacular cake selection!
An 11 mile loop up and around Harkerside Moor! There was plenty of walking again but considerably more riding than yesterday! My legs feel a little stronger and my bike handling a little less tentative! Beautiful ride - felt incredibly desolate and isolated but the heather was spectacular. Spotted loads of grouse (v exciting). Highlights include my son hurtling down a rocky trail singing ‘Got the mooooves like Pidcock’ 😃
My husband pointed out over lunch that I’ve been the only woman we’ve seen riding MTB so far! I might be slow and cautious but damn it, I’m out there trying!!


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> First day in the Dales and our first MTB excursion. Utterly humbling! Apparently I’m nowhere near as fit as I thought and I have the bike handling skills of a hedgehog!
> 
> From Hawes we headed to Burtersett and climbed a bonkers trail right to the top. I basically pushed the whole way. At the top we got lost and did a loop around a ridge - beautiful views! I managed to ride a bit. The Husband fell off into a fence (luckily not barbed wire). The son fell off into a ditch of thistles! Eventually we made it to the gravel Roman road but the stones were huge and I really struggled to handle my bike! I’ve never been so delighted to see tarmac! We had epic snacks in a little cafe in Bainbridge and took a quiet lane back to Hawes!
> 
> ...


You might have the handling skills of a hedgehog but out of the 3 of you who didn't crash


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Aug 2021)

Lovely day out with the wonderful Mrs Tuesday on the tandem and son no3 to roast us on the hills, feat. café, views, swimming, ice cream. 

Perfect.






65 smiles, 5000ft climbing. Now beer time.


----------



## geocycle (11 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Day two of the Dales! We try again! Started and ended at the wonderful Dales Bike Centre! Free parking and loos, they just suggest you eat at their cafe which was an absolute treat! Cracking coffee and a spectacular cake selection!
> An 11 mile loop up and around Harkerside Moor! There was plenty of walking again but considerably more riding than yesterday! My legs feel a little stronger and my bike handling a little less tentative! Beautiful ride - felt incredibly desolate and isolated but the heather was spectacular. Spotted loads of grouse (v exciting).


Wonderful pictures. Nice to know the heather is in flower and you’ve given me an idea for the weekend! I also love the Dales bike centre cafe. They used to have a showstopper cake at least each week. I admire them for getting back on their feet after flooding a couple of years ago.


----------



## Cathryn (11 Aug 2021)

geocycle said:


> Wonderful pictures. Nice to know the heather is in flower and you’ve given me an idea for the weekend! I also love the Dales bike centre cafe. They used to have a showstopper cake at least each week. I admire them for getting back on their feet after flooding a couple of years ago.


The chocolate brownie was delish!!


----------



## KnittyNorah (11 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Day two of the Dales! We try again! Started and ended at the wonderful Dales Bike Centre!



There used to be a nice bridleway/track route along the river from Grinton (or Reeth) to Gunnerside, about 7 miles (with a short tarmac interlude!) then back via a couple of different ways, partially or entirely tarmac - including the beautifully-named Crackpot. It's also an easy ride to shorten as there are a couple of points you can 'loop' back from. Of course I don't know what it's like now.


----------



## gavgav (11 Aug 2021)

I’d arranged to meet @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, for a ride after finishing working from home. About 4pm it started to rain outside, but a check of the radar 3/4 of an hour later and it suggested only a possible light shower, so we went for it……..

We set off through the nearby estate, then via roads very busy with rush hour traffic, on through Betton Abbots, to King St, encountering the 1 pillock of the ride. Chap storms past me, as I was slightly ahead of Doug and Phil, then turns immediately left across my path and down a lane. After catching me up, Phil informed me that the driver was swigging from a bottle of cider whilst he was driving!! Utter moron.

Thankfully after that, the driving was much better, but the wind was anything but, as we battled it along Lyons Lane, to Condover, where it must have been gusting over 30 mph. From there we climbed up towards Ryton, overtaking a couple on Mountain bikes as we did. We paused in a lay-by for a photo (below) and the chap caught us up, pausing for a chat. Very friendly guy, who was talking Brooks saddles and his battle to get used to one. As we chatted, his wife caught us up and cycled on past, so he decided he’d better go and catch her up!





We looped through Ryton village, then through Gonsal, where it started to spit with rain. By the time we’d passed through Stapleton, the rain became heavier and necessitated a pause to don waterproof jackets. Was a bit too warm for them really, but we were getting drenched. At Annscroft, we were delighted to see the Union Jack flag blowing in the direction we were heading, which meant a super tailwind to Hook a Gate and Meole Village, which even made the rain not feel too bad, despite it now properly pouring down.

We parted ways in Meole and I arrived home with 15.28 miles on the clock, at 12.2mph avg. That headwind really did drag the speed down for the first half of the ride.


----------



## Cathryn (11 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> There used to be a nice bridleway/track route along the river from Grinton (or Reeth) to Gunnerside, about 7 miles (with a short tarmac interlude!) then back via a couple of different ways, partially or entirely tarmac - including the beautifully-named Crackpot. It's also an easy ride to shorten as there are a couple of points you can 'loop' back from. Of course I don't know what it's like now.


I think they call it the Swale Trail now! We discussed it but decided to try something gnarlier so we could eat more cake afterwards! It looks perfect for younger children though!


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Aug 2021)

It was a bit grey and breezy this morning and I have actually cleaned my bike, a ride in the rain on Sunday meant it was really muddy. I also wanted to call in at the LBS in Ellesmere as it has developed an annoying clicking noise when you pedal, the nice man in the bike shop prefers clean bikes.
Took the longer route to Ellesmere forgetting that the road was closed at the end of our lane, decided to see if I could get through, I did find a couple of workmen fixing potholes but managed to get past and carry on to Northwood, Bettisfield, Breadon Heath, Welshampton and down to Ellesmere. There was a queue at the bike shop and the 2 people in front of me both bought bikes. He looked at mine and sorted what parts it needs but isn’t very optimistic about getting them anytime soon ☹️. Set back off after checking nothing was going to fall to prices leaving me to walk home, took the bumpy road through Tetchill to Hordley, Bagley and Weston Lullingfields then turned to Marton. Caught up with a teenage boy riding one bike while wheeling another one next to him which almost got a bit messy when he got to the junction. Turned off to Burlton, English Frankton, Pikes End into Lyneal then back to Loppington, Wolverley and home. 32.5 miles. No pictures today because I was running out of time.


----------



## KnittyNorah (11 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I think they call it the Swale Trail now!



Oh dear, it probably has picnic tables along it now and a compacted gravel surface with information boards and signposts telling you how far you are from the nearest cafe and toilets. It used to have quite a few bits that you had to splosh through except in the height of a dry summer, and walkers would complain about them - but it was fine for horses and great fun for mountain bikes, and as walkers have _exclusive_ use of almost 80% of the PROW network in England and Wales, I could never see what the problem was, except that (some) walkers seem to want exclusive access to _every_ PROW ...


----------



## rockyroller (12 Aug 2021)

oh man, had an epic ride in epic heat, on the mountain bike yesterday. I think I need to sleep for 2 days to recover. glad Wifey is driving today, for our overnight getaway. it was fun trying to get lost while simultaneously keeping track of where I was. eventually got under water in a swimming hole. that really brought me back to life

be careful out there people


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2021)

Quick 25 at lunch around Adlington and Higher Poynton, and along one of my favourite roads, Middlewood Lane and over a level crossing (about the only one in the area). Bike riding well and looking good.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Aug 2021)

So having done my first 100 miler of the year on Tuesday, I did my second one today.

The BB has been making a right ducking noise on the Roubaix and I had some awkward veloviewer squares marked for bagging, so decided not to risk it today and went out on the Allez instead.

Left the house around 06:10 and repeated the first 11 miles or so of Tuesdays ride to Rearsby, from there it was familiar roads to Saxelbye and a slow slog up the hill and onto the top of the ridge and onto Eastwell. I don't know what the drivers had for their breakfast but the amount of close passes I had on the six miles from Wartnaby to Eastwell was bloody ridiculous.

Heading towards Belvoir Castle, I'm mentally preparing myself for the horrendous climb just after it. Thankfully my route didn't take me that way (I'm known for not really looking at routes when I plan them ) and I had the fantastic descent into Knipton quickly followed by a nasty little climb into Harston. Sods law as I'm dragging my lardy rear up it a car comes up behind me. He had to wait, if I'd stopped I wouldn't have got going again.

Eventually come out onto the A607 and a very fast few miles into Grantham and onto the last climb of the day into Londonthorpe.

Into Welby for the first square grab of the day, up one of the nicest field bridleways I've ever ridden on. The grass between the tractor tracks must have been a good three foot wide and smooths as a bowling green, which was a good job as I did just over a mile on it. Into Sleaford for a few more squares, riding down dead end roads on the housing estate and into Holdingham for the cafe stop - well i say cafe stop, it was McDonalds again 

Then onto a fantastic little cycle path that cut out the A15 and A17 roundabout at Holdingham to get me back onto country lanes again. Into Ruskington for another awkward square - only awkward as it was easier to bag from the North and I was approaching from the South so had to ride along its boundary on two sides before getting into it on the third.

Then I had to go on the A153 for 5 miles so I could jump onto a farm track for another square  It was horrid, the drivers were just imbeciles, numerous close passes again and one only just missed a head on crash, why can't they just wait a few seconds, it isn't like I was dawdling along?

Then I had a few miles of go east to grab a square (nice, wind behind me) go west to grab a square (not nice, horrible headwind) until I got onto the Water Rail Way route, pretty much in the middle of the Tattershall Bridge and Kirkshead Bridge section.

Stopped at the garage at Kirkshead Bridge for more water, coke and chocolate, back onto the Water Rail Way and stopped at the first free bench for the can.

Last 15 miles were then into the wind, but apart from the couple of miles between Southrey and Bardney, it is traffic free so wasn't too bad, though as usual the last 6 miles were right into the wind.

The bridge over the river which I think is for the new Lincoln bypass has finally opened (might have been open a while to be fair as this is my first ride to Lincoln this year) and all the building works have gone, so the cycle path is once again builder free.

Pulled into Lincoln station on just over 101 miles, did it in just under 6 hours, which considering the square grabbing I was more than happy with.

Grabbed my ticket and went onto the platform to find Costa was shut so had to wait until I got home for a brew.



https://www.strava.com/activities/5780230461


----------



## theloafer (12 Aug 2021)

Wednesday`s ride... first ride in 2 weeks ... @bikingdad90 was in need of a Garmin mount i had a spare rather than post seemed easier to drop it of as he was just 18 miles away (as you do).... from his i headed over to the rusty bike café at Swainby were i had a slight problem ,it was closed. so up the hill to Cod beck and dropped into Osmotherly .out on the A684 for about 4 miles then a right on to traffic free lanes to Deighton- Appleton Wiske-Hornby ,over the B1264 and headed to Neasham then on to Darlington via the football stadium up neasham road picked up cycle paths all the way back home . 63 miles.... not a pics type of day lol 
Morning Ride | Ride | Strava 

today ... had the urge for a bacon sarnie this morning so off to barny we go .. my usual route out cycle path to Shildon then the track under the A6072 to brusselton lane up the bank to royal oak then drop down to Bolam then lovely almost traffic free lanes -Hilton-Langton-Little Newsham to pick up the A67 into Barnard castle .
the Teesdale cafe was packed  so change of plan and headed out past the Bowes museum on Westwick road then a left down to Abbey bridge where i spotted a mobile tea stall, slammed on brakes  ordered a sausage sarnie + coffee. and it gets a 10/10 from me for taste and value ... then it was of to Eppleby via a short section of the A66  
on reaching the A66 the inside lane was closed off with cones all the way down to the turn off point , great i thought will have it all to myself  but it was not to be.. two guys in a van were adamant  i had to cross over  it was not a hardship but crossing over i knew i had to drag a big heavy bike up 23 steps . just pleased i am a fit oldstick ... once up the steps it was down up over the bridge and at the next junction re-crossed the A66 into the coned off section for 400yds quick dash  and on to Thorpe-Cadwell- Eppleby .were a coffee+scone was needed ,then home bound via Piercebridge-Walworth -Heighington-aycliffe . a nice steady 44 miles after yesterdays 63 .. 
sausage sarnie run | Ride | Strava 


























and the bloody steps


----------



## Glow worm (12 Aug 2021)

17 sunny miles here today in north Norfolk.




Approaching the Holkham Estate, through the Tuimphal Arch.




Holkham Hall from the south.The area around the hall was busy, but ride a few hundred yards and it feels like you have the place to yourself.





Stopped to say hello to an old pal on his Bench overlooking the hall. Lovely sculpture of Edward Coke, previous Lord of the estate.






This is his view - normally without the bike I guess. Though much better with bike of course.





Great to be able to escape the drivers for a bit.





calm before the storm. The entrance to Wells. The place was heaving. Soon escaped and headed back along deserted farm tracks.

Riding home to the Newmarket area (Swaffhams) tomorrow, with the help of the train between Kings Lynn and Ely to give the old legs a bit of a rest .


----------



## Landsurfer (13 Aug 2021)

0700hrs kick off, Braithwaite, Sykehouses, Pollington, Snaith ... the WEST BANK ...!
31 miles of fun riding, lots of wildlife about early doors ... Herons, squirrels, rabbits, deer .....
Stopped at Snaith Co-Op on the return ride for a £3.50 meal deal for brekkie, to add to the 3 bananas already digested.
Had my breakfast in a bus shelter west of Snaith .... joy !






Started at Braithwaite car park by the canal, theres a canal path, rough tarmac, not my favourite surface so off onto the road asap.





In Sykhouses someone has a gun, big gun, very big gun ... in the front garden .... well why not ....







My bike in front of a church ...







Snaith Bridge with Drax in the background.







One minute your riding about in North Yorkshire ... the next your in Palestine ... well on the West Bank.


----------



## Old jon (13 Aug 2021)

Bright again this morning, a few clouds bouncing around and a bit of breeze. A club ride was planned, and I was intending to join this, so lets ride the Bob Jackson up to Slaid Hill to meet most of the rest.

And off we all (nearly all) went. Wike Ridge Lane to Tarn Lane to the A58 and turn left, to ride all the way to Wetherby on this road, picking up another rider on the way. Ride around the eastern side of the town, on the A168 and at the Sandbeck Lane roundabout take the half overgrown bike path that parallels the A 168 almost all the way to Walsford. It wiggles about a bit, but stay on this road until the right turn onto Whixley Lane, oddly enough, ride along this to Whixley, crossing a railway line along the way.

Cannot ride near here without visiting the Tancred Farm shop, the cafe is pretty good too. It must be, two other riders arrived to join us. On we went, after refuelling. Thorpe Underwood, Little and Great Ouseburn and Upper and Lower Dunsforth were passed on the way to Aldborough. Sounds like we rode a long way, but there are lots little places close to each other. Boroughbridge is a bit bigger, and on the road out from there to Roecliffe we stopped to have a look at the ‘Devil’s Arrows’, three tall stone monoliths.

On we went, through Roecliffe, then out on a road I knew went to Bishop Monkton. But we turned off, onto a lane I do not think I have ever ridden before. Which goes to Copgrove, known territory again for me. Along Copgrove Lane, across Farnham Lane onto Sandy Bank, a bit more Farnham Lane to reach the Boroughbridge Road. Travel along that to Knaresborough and a second refreshment stop. We needed it, the sun had come out!

A different return route from Knaresborough, through Calcutt and Rudding Park to the A658, where our three late joiners turned off to make their way. We rode along to Follifoot Lane, this took us to Kirkby Overblow. It must be difficult, naming roads, do you think? A few easy miles now, to the A61 and south along that to Harewood. After crossing the Wharfe, ah, I forgot to include them earlier. The rivers today.

The Aire, Crown Point. The Wharfe, Wetherby. The Nidd, at Walsford. Close to the Ure at Lower Dunsforth, closer still at Boroughbridge, but not across it. Back over the Nidd in Knaresborough, and I have caught up. Next time, I will cross the Ure, to make it a four river ride.


Up through Harewood deer park and back to the A61 for a bit. Turn left to go to Wike and turn right there to return to Slaid Hill. We went our several ways, I chose to pass the big park gates on the way to Oakwood and it’s Clock. Back through rush hour town and home with a big grin, almost enormous. Sixty six miles. Three thousand three hundred feet. Black lacquered, I am, but happy with that!

And garthing, it drew these


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2021)

I cycled this route, about 80k from top right (Alpirsbach) to bottom left (Emmendingen). This entailed crossing the Black Forest.






I can now report with some authority that the Black Forest is rather hilly.

When I have more energy I may add details.


----------



## cwskas (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can now report with some authority that the Black Forest is rather hilly.
> 
> When I have more energy I may add details.


Sounds like a good plan to me! 👍

Looks like a great ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2021)

50 miler this morning, headed south into the wind to Ashby Magna before going westerly towards Sapcote.

Skirted around Hinckley and into Market Bosworth territory, going over the canal at Sutton Wharf where the cafe which is normally rammed was very quite, mind you I did go by 30 minutes before it opens.








Hit temporary traffic lights at Newbold Verdon and Desford and rather than turn east and head home I carried on through Ratby and Anstey. (Strange village with strange residents, never stop here )

Up to Thurcaston and then turn south to head home. Skipped the McDonalds stop and headed into and through Abbey Park. Stopped at Rally park to take a photo of the rocket. Loros have put I think 40 of them up around the city and I go by this one on the days I'm in the office for work. I've "found" 11 or 12 so far just on my rides.







Not many people out on bikes today, weather was cloudy and windy, but when you got out of the wind it was pleasantly warm.


A couple of other random photos, which are rubbish:










https://www.strava.com/activities/5789922876


----------



## ianbarton (14 Aug 2021)

*Abergele to Llandudno and Back.*
A family ride on Tuesday.

There was a lot of traffic on the A55 with quite a few sections where things slowed to crawl. Google maps showed a serious hold up around Abergele. Hannah managed to find a route that came off he A55 and go via some minor roads to Abergele Station.

We unloaded the bikes and set off along the cycle track, which was right next to where we parked the car. Once we got past the static caravan sites and amusement arcades the cycle track was almost deserted. I had done the ride couple of times in the past and thought it was almost completely flat apart from a final steep pull up the Little Orme. However, I had forgotten a couple of short steep ramps that lead up to the main road!

Things were going well until we reached the outskirts of Colwyn Bay. There were some major works on a short section of the track at the start of the Promenade. The entrance to the cycle path was shut off and there was a row of big diggers behind the fence. The diversion signs were not very helpful, pointing in opposite directions. I went one way but Anne and Hannah went in another direction. Shortly before reaching the centre of Colwyn Bay I met a fellow cyclist who used to be a barber from a town near to home. He confirmed that there were two possible ways through the roadworks. I carried on into the centre of Colwyn Bay and rejoined the cycle track.

The Promenade was very busy and after several attempts phoning each other and dropping pins on Google maps we decided to carry on towards the point where the track goes inland. It turned out that Anne and Hannah were a couple of kilometres in front, so I sped up to try and catch them up. The cycle track is clearly marked and is separate from the pedestrian track, which is on red tarmac. It was too busy to cycle on the narrow road. I had managed to dodge various children, dogs and pedestrians wandering onto the cycle track. However, just as I was overtaking a couple they suddenly veered onto the track.

I swerved towards the road and since I couldn't see what was coming tried to ride along the kerb. My front wheel slipped off into the road and the next moment I was sliding along the tarmac on my side. I had scraped the skin off along my left elbow and forearm. A kind couple of passers-by asked if I was OK and gave me a paper hanky to staunch the blood. When I got home I found a few big bruises on my left hip.

I got back on the bike and caught up with Hannah and Anne at the top of the hill up the Little Orme. We dropped down into Llandudno and called in at Starbucks for something to eat and drink. I grabbed a handful of paper napkins to mop up the blood.

The ride back to Llandudno was uneventful and we had the breeze behind us.

Outward ride showing me going back and forwards trying to find the other two!






Colwyn Bay





Hannah on the Trek Bike.





Anne heading back towards Abergele





Llandudno Promenade





Roadworks on the track at Colwyn Bay.





Ouch!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2021)

ianbarton said:


> *Abergele to Llandudno and Back.*
> A family ride on Tuesday.
> 
> There was a lot of traffic on the A55 with quite a few sections where things slowed to crawl. Google maps showed a serious hold up around Abergele. Hannah managed to find a route that came off he A55 and go via some minor roads to Abergele Station.
> ...


A like for the write up, not the off.

Hope the bike is okay.


----------



## Baldy (14 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hit temporary traffic lights at Newbold Verdon and Desford and rather than turn east and head home I carried on through Ratby and Anstey. (Strange village with strange residents, never stop here )
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/5789922876



Which village, Ratby or Anstey? Went to school with kids from Ratby, they were definitely a case of "My Daddy's my brother".


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2021)

Baldy said:


> Which village, Ratby or Anstey? Went to school with kids from Ratby, they were definitely a case of "My Daddy's my brother".



Anstey.

It was typed tongue in cheek as a certain cyclechatter may reside there.


----------



## ianbarton (14 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Hope the bike is okay.


The bike is fine. Not a scratch on it.


----------



## gavgav (14 Aug 2021)

I’m up in Wales for the weekend, at the caravan and with the Covid restrictions removed, @Rickshaw Phil is able to join me, for his first visit in a couple of years.

The forecast for today has changed many times, this week, but this morning it suggested dry until 2pm and so we got out on the road earlyish, just after 9, also hoping that the main road down into Barmouth would be quieter……The howling Gale from yesterday had also gone, thankfully.

The main road was far from quiet, probably the busiest I’ve ever known it and unfortunately a handful of drivers had left their brain cells (if they had any) on the campsites they were leaving. 2 idiots passing us into the path of oncoming traffic, 1 missing a head on crash by inches. We were glad to get off the road and drop down to the promenade.





It was quiet along there, too early for the day trippers and we then had a pretty quiet crossing of Barmouth Bridge, before joining the Mawddach Estuary trail. The wind was pretty much behind us and so we had a very pleasant trip along there, a few cyclists about, but quieter than my last ride along there.

Phil after crossing the bridge.





We arrived at Dolgellau and paused for a snack by the cricket pitch, where the groundsmen were preparing for an afternoon match. We then looped through the town and began the long steep climb up to Cregennan Lakes. There was more traffic than normal, on the climb, probably people heading for an ascent of Cader Idris and some very noisy lads on scrambling bikes, one of whom gave us some encouragement for the climb!

We arrived at the Lakes, with some drizzle starting to fall, but it wasn’t too heavy and we paused for lunch by the lake, enjoying the views.















We then had the very steep and fun descent down the hairpin bends, to Arthog, before a short downhill section on the main road, then back to join the Mawddach trail again. We paused at the loo’s and I didn’t see the flood in the blocked urinal, so waded into it before realising 

Crossing back over Barmouth bridge was far busier and slower, before we found the hordes had arrived in the town, with the beach and promenade heaving, despite it being a cloudy day.

We climbed up the path back to the main road, very steep section and I managed to cycle it on this bike for the first time, just about avoiding a wheelie on the final gradient! The wind was behind us for the trip back up the main road, which despite still being very busy, had drivers who knew how to drive this time.

We arrived back at the caravan, just in time, as the rain started to fall whilst we were putting the bikes back in the shed.

A very enjoyable ride and nice to have some company in Wales again.

32.91 miles at 10mph avg.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Aug 2021)

Our final Dales ride! Windy outside so we decided to stay low and not go up on the moors! Instead, we rode the Swale Trail starting at the Dales Bike Centre (primarily so we could eat more of their cake).
I believe the trail is quite new but it was excellent! It winds its way up the river to Gunnerside on a mix of grass or gravel trails and some short lane stretches! It’s a gentle uphill all the way and we had a tough headwind but it was much more rideable than our previous days’ rides! We really enjoyed it!
The final five miles from Gunnerside to the turnaround point at Keld are apparently more challenging! We climbed up out of Gunnerside on a lane, it was steep in places! Got to the top and prepare to drop down onto the valley and my husband and son mutinied! They were not keen to lose all that height and have to climb up again on the way home! We discussed our options over a delicious plum flapjack in a lay-by and basically, I lost! We turned round and headed back to the car!
The return trip was eye opening! We had a tail wind and it turned out that we’d been climbing the whole way…so we shot downhill pretty much all the way back! Loved it!
@KnittyNorah, you wondered if the trail had been ‘sanitized’ but actually no, it was lovely! Well signposted and not overly challenging compared to the hills surrounding it, but hilly enough to keep you honest and with enough gravel and rock to keep you on your toes! We all really enjoyed this little jaunt!
Finished at the Dales Bike Centre which is now a firm family favourite - cracking food, cakes and coffee! Very happy family!


----------



## 13 rider (14 Aug 2021)

After the early morning food shop it's time for a ride out the door at 10 heading on my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold . Leaving the lovely village of Anstey (ignore the opinions of other cyclechatters ) out to Cropston and Cossington 6 miles in and I'm averaging 19.5 mph I think I had a tailwind  the turn for Sileby confirmed this . Through Seagrave and up the long climb of Berrycott lane and time for the normally fast descent of narrow lane but the block headwind slowed it down today . Through Wymeswold . Heading home now ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel where I rode a few miles with another rider . The sky was getting black where I was heading the other ride was about to turn away and we both wondered if we could get home dry .Cropston and finally back to the lovely village of Anstey always worth a visit ,home of some notable cyclists . Just climbing the hill to home and it starts to spit with rain by the time I'm home and walking in the door it's raining properly perfect timing . 50km ticked off in a tad under 2 hours


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Aug 2021)

Had just enough time for a short ride today before starting on university stuff shopping for my daughter. Set off to Northwood and through to Waterloo and the longer way to Edstaston, carried on to Ryebank, Horton onto the Ellesmere road to Loppington before turning by the duck pond to Lyneal. Changed my mind about which way I was going and headed past Newton Mere back onto the Ellesmere road at the top of the big hill. Turned back to Welshampton managing to set the speed check sign off at 18mph on the way past. Turned off to Breadon Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood and back home. 21 miles.









I like Highland cattle and this one was fascinated by my bike!


----------



## Mike_P (14 Aug 2021)

Saturday, almost half past midday and the Defy turned its wheels in anger for the first time since the 1st, a new hub cover fitted to overcome the slipping issues and a waterproof jersey on saving on the need for a rain jacket in the back pocket – something that was going to transpire to be beneficial.

North on the A61, its loose chippings now largely solidified although I did nearly run in a pile of them on a bend and on the western edge of Ripon the 6th letter ABC of Bisho*p*ton albeit only identified by a sign post and the name of the road. Largely consumed by Ripon including its Parish the old buildings set beyond open land form a conservation area.







Out of Ripon on the old Hutton Bank which is shut off at the top and a cycle path link joins to the current A61 for the final climb to the top during which I noticed one of the straps of the below top bar bag had become undone. Stopped as soon as I turned off the A61 and refixed it, twice, but further on, in Wath, it had come undone again. A more detailed examination undertaken and the grippy bit of the Velcro fastener had almost completely disappeared. Now the back pocket space due to no rain jacket proved it worth even if must have been an odd sight

Narrow lanes beyond , with the need to pull over to allow a large tractor and trailer to pass in the opposite direction, brought me to the A6055 pass the Heck sausage factory with a temperature display of 22 degrees – something wrong there, it definitely was not that warm and the westerly had some strength to it. Under the A1(M) to Sinde*r*by and a brief hunt for a sign – it was back on the road I had joined on the edge of the village.




A westerly direction in the headwind now and a slow climb over the A1(M) back to the A6055 before heading west again on the B6285, more sheltered, to Burne*s*ton dominated by the Grade I Church of St Lambert dating from the 15th and 16th centuries.







The B road then headed north turning into the headwind with west then north west headings to Bedale, where I turned south west briefly on the B6268 before following the route of NCN71 until it turned north. Continued south west to Burrill where the Wahoo directed straight on, but the map correctly showed a left turn in order to reach Thorn*t*on Watlass – a very lumpy road of the upward variety. The village green included a cricket ground and signs implied a lot more cyclists about on Sunday than the very few today.








The road remained lumpy thereafter but now of a downward nature overall and the B6268 was rejoined passing a huge quarry. South east with tailwind on the B6267 speed was now somewhat quicker until I turned onto a lane signposted as being for Binsoe. Single track with a rough grass centre and nettles amassing in some height to the sides careful progress was made along the lane which had some notable upwards elements to it. Reaching the few properties of Binsoe the grass centre to the road disappeared and it descended down to the A6108 to West Tanfield and thence to Ripon where occasional rain spots became evident. I paused on a bench conveniently under a tree in the hope it would pass but not so and it turned a bit more frequent.

A lengthy wait to turn right across the bypass and onto Bishop Monkton by which time the frequency of the rain had diminished to the odd spot. For once did not pause on streamside bench and headed west up Moor Road; the wind had now dropped, and back south on the A61.

Annoyed in Killinghall by a clown in an overly bloated 4 wheel drive the size of his ego; turning onto the B6161 there are always parked cars to overtake and then a left bend so I have always taken the racing line from the overtake to the bend as no vehicle can safely overtake – the clown was not amused that I had immediately pulled towards the side and blasted me with his horn

55.9 miles 2408ft climbed 14.5 mph average


----------



## cwskas (15 Aug 2021)

I had a nice ride with my oldest son this morning -- 37 miles in 2h 52m. A respectable (for me) 12.9 mph average. The first time I had to 'portage' my trike.



Unexpected obstacle



Flipped the trike upside down over my shoulder



Caanan Church



Prairie Chapel school



Just cruisin'



Start and finish at Patton Church



My new vehicle which can handle two trikes with the seats stowed. That allows me to go and pick up a grandchild and go for a ride.

Willie


----------



## Landsurfer (15 Aug 2021)

Well this was a strange start to the day and the ride .... !!
12 miles of twiddling alongside the Don and causing a Firearms Incident in Rotherham !!!





Riding along the canal path behind New York stadium and older man was walking towards me with “something” wrapped up in black bin bags. I can spot a a rifle stock from quite a distance. I rode past him, out of range, and called 101.
After a chat, which included me being asked how i was sure it was a rifle stock and telling them “23 years in the armed forces” , he put me on hold and said he’d send some colleagues ... back in a few minutes, took my details .... 
Hope all went well ... 
And cycled off ...

One of the weirs on the “5 weirs walk” seems to have collapsed, this the one behind Gripple.






This a view of the weir behind the Tinsley poo works ... lovely view but a lot of curries eaten last night in Sheffield by the smell.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Aug 2021)

just a very steady spin out to Naburn Marina this morning. My friend passed away suddenly earlier in the week, I’ve been sad, shocked and angry so had to get out, cycling is so good for clearing your head and improving wellbeing.
28.9 miles with an average of 14.6 mph. Lovely ride and feeling a bit better now😃


----------



## Old jon (15 Aug 2021)

Blue skies! Huh, damp back garden. Going for a ride anyway, the Spa is calling. And I have to see how the legs are after Friday’s efforts.

A solo ride today, which means a bit of thinking is needed. Down to Holbeck, towpath next to Viaduct Road, cross the Aire and up out of the valley to Headingley. Aim for the Ring Road at Lawnswood and the rain started, it kept me company all the way along the A660 to Bramhope. By which time I had decided where the rest of the ride would be. Carry on to Otley, over the River Wharfe and stop in Wharfe Meadows Park (I think) for a bite and sup. After that, up the hill to Farnley and down the other side. And something unusual.



I cannot think of a suitable collective noun. A pollution of Porsches? Ah well. Turn right and pedal to Pool, riding back across the Wharfe along the way. A left turn is the A659, this way to Arthington. And the climb up Creskeld Lane, back to Bramhope, without the earlier rain. Leave Bramhope, a good idea is to go up Kings Road. Left then right at the top, Eccup is this way. First the village of that name. One cyclist and a few walkers. More pedestrians and riders along the bridleway to the reservoir, then that rising road to the A61.

Downhill almost all the way now. Before reaching the Ring Road there was a sign about today’s events at Roundhay, OK I am not going back via the Oakwood Clock, which was my original intention. Let’s go down Harrogate Road and dodge around Potternewton Park on the last lap of the ride. Back across the Aire and to the street where I live. Smile time, thirty two very pleasant miles and eighteen hundred feet elevating myself (eh?), a good Sunday morning.

Drawn by bicycle . . .


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Aug 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Our final Dales ride! Windy outside so we decided to stay low and not go up on the moors! Instead, we rode the Swale Trail starting at the Dales Bike Centre (primarily so we could eat more of their cake).
> I believe the trail is quite new but it was excellent! It winds its way up the river to Gunnerside on a mix of grass or gravel trails and some short lane stretches! It’s a gentle uphill all the way and we had a tough headwind but it was much more rideable than our previous days’ rides! We really enjoyed it!
> The final five miles from Gunnerside to the turnaround point at Keld are apparently more challenging! We climbed up out of Gunnerside on a lane, it was steep in places! Got to the top and prepare to drop down onto the valley and my husband and son mutinied! They were not keen to lose all that height and have to climb up again on the way home! We discussed our options over a delicious plum flapjack in a lay-by and basically, I lost! We turned round and headed back to the car!
> The return trip was eye opening! We had a tail wind and it turned out that we’d been climbing the whole way…so we shot downhill pretty much all the way back! Loved it!
> ...


A fabulous area for cycling, some bits are quite challenging so well done!
I’ve been to the Dales bike centre lots of times, their homemade cakes are lovely.
Where abouts did you stay?


----------



## geocycle (15 Aug 2021)

Heavy cloud, breezy and not really a great cycling day. Nevertheless decided on a shortish ride to Beacon Fell near Garstang. Encountered lots of cyclists coming toward me heading to watch a national Grand Prix event at Lancaster. Managed to get to the edge of heather moorland, motivated by @Cathryn pictures showing it in flower. Was going to stop for lunch at the Barn in Scorton, unfortunately they have changed the hut to an ice cream parlour and the queue for the main restaurant was intimidating. 41 miles with 850m of climbing.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Aug 2021)

Th


Spiderweb said:


> A fabulous area for cycling, some bits are quite challenging so well done!
> I’ve been to the Dales bike centre lots of times, their homemade cakes are lovely.
> Where abouts did you stay?


the YHA at hawes! It was excellent


----------



## Donger (15 Aug 2021)

Another great club ride today. Instead of a coffee stop, we arranged to call in on Jim and Lisa, a couple of former clubmates, in Frocester on the way home for a garden party. Out to Berkeley like last week, then up onto the Cotswold Edge near North Nibley, down and then back up again at Stinchcombe, then finally down again through Cam to Frocester. A massive selection of savouries and cakes, with tea and beers probably left me _putting on_ weight on this ride. A great social ride, though. 45.1 miles, bringing up my 2,000 for the year. Still on target for yet another 3,000 mile year.


----------



## Johnno260 (15 Aug 2021)

Two of my favourite local routes.

https://strava.app.link/7OewMVCoKib





https://strava.app.link/1BBO3hGoKib





Noticed a nice coffee shop has popped up on the longer route.


----------



## Gunk (15 Aug 2021)

We haven’t been out on the mountain bikes for probably 6 months, so my 16 year son and I ventured out and did the Phoenix trail which runs between Thame and Princes Risborough. It’s about a 13 mile round trip and a mixture of tarmac and gravel, so a nice, easy and relaxed ride.

Put the old 26ers on the roof of Mrs Gunks Mini (they just fit)







It was a nice afternoon, My son has just finished his GCSE’s so a chance to spend some time together, sit and chat. You also forget what fun these bikes are to ride. Mine usually goes wrong but today it was perfect!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2021)

Having had four days off work, I'm back tomorrow so decided I had to go out for another decent ride today.

Decide to do a loop as opposed to riding in one direction and getting the train back. Up at 05:30, cup of tea and a couple of slices of toast and I'm on my way not long after six.

Out through Braunstone and to Market Bosworth via Peckleton and Kirby Mallory, just coming out of Market Bosworth to head along the road towards Carlton and there are the road closed signs up. Decide to risk it, being a Sunday there won't be anyone working and I'm bound to get my bike through, down the fast descent and the road closure is at the bottom before you start to climb. More than enough room to get through, but there was a great big hole in the road, and the road that remained was very muddy, so had to lose all the speed I'd got on the downhill.

Then it is very much either up hill or down hill all the way to Measham, stop at Botany Bay for a quick picture, not sure what all the excitement is about, apart from a bit of grass and the odd tree, there wasn't much else to see. That Captain Cook fella must have been a right exaggerator.






I hit Barton Under Needwood and came across some fresh tarmac, four miles of brilliant surface, shame it was into the wind and mainly uphill.

Went through Yoxall and onto the proper back roads, came across a woman stood in the middle of the road doing stretches. I called out to let her know I was there and she went "Ooh, this is embarrassing", if she'd have taken a second to look at me, she wouldn't have been, I ain't the best advert for lycra. Anyway, I told her not worry about it 

Into Burton for my McDonalds breakfast. Took it outside and the clouds are getting really dark, Not a lot I can do, I'm miles away from home, so if it rains, I'll be getting wet.

Finish my food and back on the bike and now I should have a couple of hours of tailwind and flatness. A couple of miles later it brightened up, no rain today  Go through Willington and I'm going at a good pace, when three other rides come by me so fast I might as well have not been moving. Look at how fast I'm going, nah I'm not going to try and chase them.

Follow the Trent up to near the M1 A50 junction, jump onto Warren Lane to avoid it and take the back roads into Kegworth. I think they've put a new shooting ground on Warren Lane, you rarely see cars on it and today there were loads.

Ride through Kingston on Soar and Gotham (yes, there is a Batman connection) and into East Leake. Stop at the co-op for a coffee and then onto the home leg. I'm expecting this to be into the wind. Last climb of the day sees me crawl out of East Leake and down to Stanford on Soar and the wind is straight at me, so even the descent wasn't fast, the terrible road surface didn't help.

Go through Cossington, and onto Fosse Way, which turns into Melton Road and eventually ends up in Leicester city centre, 5 miles straight into the wind, I ended up going on the cycle path for a bit of it as I was that slow.

Through town and I think I'm going to be a couple of tenths short of my target distance, so a couple of wrong turns later I've done enough and arrive home on 100.36 miles. 

I think I rode through Leicestershire, Staffordshire, Derbyshire and Nottinghamshire today.



https://www.strava.com/activities/5796412785


----------



## cwskas (15 Aug 2021)

Gunk said:


>


What is that the bike is parked against?

Willie


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2021)

So my big sister had arranged a family picnic at Rutland water today and thanks to my nephew volunteering to drive I was free to ride there . It's 32 miles from home but I plotted a route of 42 miles to allow me to grab a stray velo viewer tile I also plotted an extension for the route if I was early . Up earlier than planned and out the door at 8.30 . Leaving the wonderful village of Anstey into Cropston ,Cossington ,Gaddesby and Twyford and onto the biggest climb of the day Burrough hill a long steady climb cruised up it thinking I'm going great today or it could be a massive tailwind . Anyway recorded my 2nd best time up it . Through Somerby and into Rutland and the terrain from here is rolling to say the least .Through the lovely villages of Knossington and Braunston . Just dropping down before the steep climb into Riddlington and I see a couple just hitting the climb and me being me thinks I'll catch them . The lady seem to drop off the man but just as I was closing in she accelerated caught the man and proceed to drop us both . I caught the gent and made him jump when I spoke to him ( couldn't believe he had not heard my heavy breathing as I chased him). The lady was waiting patiently at the top on her E bike no wonder she dropped us . A quick chat while me and the gent got our breath back . Then the madness of velo viewer kicked in as I rode down a deadend road onto a gravel bridle path ,got some strange looks from some mountain bikers, don't think they expected anyone on a road bike to be there . Rode just enough into the tile to then retrace my route back out of the village  . Got to the village of Edith Weston and I'm early so took my extended route and grabbed some bonus veloviewer tiles by riding to the A47 then retraced my route back told you it's madness . Through Ketton and Empingham and rolled in to picnic area at Whitwell to find the gazebo up and kettle on excellent timing .After 3 hour of catching up with my relatives from Peterborough who I hadn't seen for 3 years it time to head home direct this time so only 32 miles . My legs felt terrible from the off playing football for an hour and do that . Took the quiet route to Exton where I got flagged down by an elderly couple ( older than me ) who were lost . They looked surprised when they asked are you local and I replied no I live 30 miles away .Thankfully I did know where they wanted to get to and pointed it out on their paper map and they were soon on there way . My suspicions of a tailwind this morning was confirmed by the headwind which I would have all the way home making it a steady/slow ride mainly climbing up to Somerby which is normally rewarded by a super fast descent of Burrough hill ,today I had to pedal down to reach 25 mph . Felt every slight uphill from here but ground my way home . The sight of the wonderful village of Anstey was a welcome relief . Total for the day 83 miles (51 there 32 back ) with nearly 4000ft of climbing with only 1 big climb I did say it's rolling terrain . Lovely day out just caught 3 minutes of rain 4 miles from home when I thought I might get soaked but thankfully it blew over


----------



## Mike_P (15 Aug 2021)

Sunday and, with the below top bar bag refixed with an additional strap around it and the rain jacket in back pocket, another half past midday departure. Up _Humps and a Hill _in a new PR and east to Knaresborough encountering unexpected TTLs in Bilton and on my northerly route around Knaresborough. Thence to Wetherby on the B6164 and towards Walton to pick up the NCN over the Wharf; a sign advised of the first section being closed later in the month hopefully for the surface to be fixed of tree roots. A brief pause, there was some moisture in the air but it quickly stopped, then the staggered crossing of the A659 followed onto the Roman Road of Rudgate which contrary to popular belief is definitely not straight. A further brief encounter with another road numbered A659 and then over a very busy A64 to pass through Stutton to reach the A162 and another set of TTLs at the entrance to the 6th letter ABC of Sherb*u*rn in Elmet, no signboard existed so the Co-Op substituted.




More TTLs at the junction with B1222 where I turned west and then north west to Lotherton. South east on the B1217 followed pausing by the entrance to Hook Moor wind farm although only one of the five wind turbines was visible. Under the M1 A1(M) intersection to reach a junction with the M1 – I followed the cycle path around the roundabout and then on the A642 to Garforth. The first wrong turning of the day took place as I missed the turning for the westbound NCN66; initially a road then a twisty compressed gravel track, steep sections having wire mesh reinforcement, to a bridge over the M1. Beyond it was straighter albeit with a couple of right angle turns and emerged at junction 46 of the M1 crossing the access road to a retail park. The NCN continued on the paved footways alongside a road leading into a business park. The next wrong turning followed as the way out was not clear but I deuced where it was; another compressed gravel track leading onto residential streets and then a TL crossing of the A63 to use a shared footway on the far side. Left the NCN at a roundabout and headed west on the B6159 initially missing my right turn off it. A zig zag route to a blocked by bollards road on a local cycle route lead me to Primrose Valley – part of a group of open spaces running northwards through east Leeds and soon joined by NCN677. Back on residential streets to a TL controlled crossing of the A64 and beyond the access to another retail park. Another wrong turn and once corrected through Killingbeck Fields, the route then split two ways – I went right, the Wahoo squealed, I went left and a shared footway alongside a road brought me to Fearn*v*ille Fields.




Thereafter the route crossed a stream and passed along a back street. Back in open space it was diverted around some earthworks. I mistakenly left the route thereafter, the sign said it was Arthurs Rein and rejoined it almost immediately on a section that has the name of _Byebye Bad Lands_ on Strava. This ended with a TL crossing of the A58 and then along the footway on the opposite side of that road to join a track through a wood, then along more footways swopping sides of a road to turn into Roundhay Park.




This is far as NCN677 extends. A TL crossing of Leeds Ring Road was followed by the straight line climb thereafter of Roundhay Park Lane. Followed the West Yorkshire Cycle Route leading onto Manor House Lane across a golf course, a sign warned of golfers hitting from the right. The road is blocked eventually to road traffic and turns into narrow track that decends to a junction with the A61 with not that brilliant visibility. Crossed over and down the access to Eccup Reservoir.




A climb away followed and then the decent to the A659 again. Over Harewood Bridge on the A61 and up to Kirkby Overblow for a welcome pause on a bench. Then to the A658, across the A61 and through Pannal for the final climbs, decent and climb again back home. 60.93 miles, 3474ft climbed, 12.4mph avg








​


----------



## Peugeotrider (16 Aug 2021)

Today ,4 of us set off through the sperrin mountains in northern ireland on a round trip of 25 mile.
All of us are about 50 and the bikes on the road b twin,raleigh,cube and a cf look.
First ten miles hilly but then it levels on the last section.
3 of us would be maybe average,we managed a 15mph avs today but one of the party just is not up to speed so we had to stop and wait a few times today.
We all returned to cycling a few months back after a 30 year gap and taking part in our first sportive next weekend through the sperrins so today was a reconisance mission before next weekend.
Good rideout and all home safe


----------



## Colin Grigson (16 Aug 2021)

A quick 25km before ‘work’ this morning … I was almost alone next to the Danube - very peaceful except the sound of my panting ….


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2021)

Once again I've got some catching up to do.

*Wednesday morning: *The hills were calling to me so I took the Raleigh and headed off to the Stiperstones and the Long Mynd. I started by climbing over Lyth Hill then dropping down to Hunger Hill where the A49 had to be braved for a short stretch but fortunately I got a gap just at the right time for my turning to Exford's Green on my way to Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. The wind was against me on the way out but of course did mean I should have it helping later on. There are temporary lights on the approach to Pontesbury which changed to green as I approached then annoyingly changed straight back again just before I reached the "wait here" board. Pah!
A ting of my bell on the cycle path on the way to Minsterley caused a walker to nearly jump out of her skin but she laughed about it after.

Having negotiated another set of temporary lights I headed up the road to Plox Green. I thought I'd take a right at the crossroads (Drury Lane), instead of heading through Snailbeach as I usually do, and this turned out to be a good move as the Hope Valley road had closure signs meaning that any traffic would be going via Snailbeach to avoid the closure. The gradient soon ramps up and I wound my way up through Ladyoak, Hopesgate and Bentlawnt before dropping down a bit to Gravels and starting the next bit of climbing to Shelve then The Bog. The scenery changes quite a bit as this climb goes on, going from rolling farmland to quite open and wild-feeling moor.

Reaching The Bog there were quite a few cars parked up as people come up here to walk and a handful of cars came past where the driver was clearly unsure of where they were going as they went round the closure mentioned earlier. At the summit of this climb and about as far from anywhere as it is possible to be in Shropshire I found a flash Mercedes with a flat tyre and the driver having to call for help - I'd have offered assistance but I doubt my repair kit is up to the task.

Having had a pause for a snack, the descent to Bridges was entertaining, especially as the wind was stronger and blowing across the road. No hedges to hide behind for a while. The Horseshoe wasn't open yet so I didn't have to try and resist temptation but did stop for a photo, then it was on to the next climb up to Ratlinghope. This lane has recently been resurfaced which made it really nice to ride. I'd been in two minds whether to go right up to the summit of the Long Mynd since I haven't done this much climbing in one go for a while and I'd have to ride into the wind on exposed roads at the top. Reaching the junction I decided to go for it anyway, dropped into low range and began the plod up onto the top. A pause to allow traffic past then a photo stop near the snow gate gave a couple of breaks on the steepest bit then after that the climb becomes gentler as the terrain becomes more rugged.

At Shooting Box I took to the bridleway as usual to reach Pole Bank. The fact that the summit can't be reached by car keeps the numbers of visitors down but today it wasn't as busy as I'd have expected to see during the summer holidays and the crowd around the toposcope this time were definitely all locals.

Having seen the views I moved on again, dropping down to the road on the Pole Cottage side then doubling back to Boiling Well and my descent of the Burway. There were more cars parked in various places over this side but still not in large numbers. Further down I did find more people walking and I expect that they had come up from Cardingmill Valley, which was fairly packed.

Back down into the valley I turned for home. The legs were pretty fatigued by now but I had the hoped for tailwind which helped get some speed up to All Stretton, across the valley (and the A49) to Hollyhurst then on to Longnor. I thought I'd go the longer way back so carried straight on at the crossroads for Frodesley and Acton Burnell. On the way out of Acton Burnell I heard a car come up behind me and expected them to overtake..... which they didn't until after Pitchford (missing probably six places they could have easily come past). I needed to haul on the anchors a bit sharpish due to a lorry taking up the road and found the brakes on this bike have a very pleasing bite when needed.

By Cantlop the legs had had enough really so no records were likely to be broken on the last few miles through Condover and up to the A49. Having the wind helping for this bit was really appreciated as was the light traffic.

41.9 miles at 11.5 mph average this time.





Pontesbury





The Stables Inn near Hope.





Remains of old mine workings near Gravels. This area was mined for lead as far back as Roman times.





A good view of the Stiperstones shortly after Shelve.





Having passed the Stiperstones I'm on the road to Bridges and looking towards the Long Mynd.





The Horseshoe at Bridges.





On the climb up the Long Mynd. One of those rare photos where it really captures how steep the road is.





Up at the summit (Pole Bank) a group of locals check out the toposcope.





On my way down the Burway.





The steep section of the Burway. Cardingmill Valley looks very popular today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2021)

*Wednesday afternoon: *A ride with @gavgav and Doug was planned but the weather didn't look very promising. We decided to risk it so Doug and I headed over to Gav's and we set out into a pretty blustery wind. As Gav has already mentioned he had a car overtake then turn immediately left. When it came past me the driver had an open bottle of cider in his hand.

Doug hasn't been out for a while so he was struggling to keep up with Gav for the first few miles into that headwind. I tried being a windbreak for him but that didn't seem to help and I even tried giving a push but almost fell off my bike so gave up that idea pretty quick. Once on Lyons Lane he got along better.

We had the chap who stopped and chatted when we paused at Ryton - Brooks saddles do seem to be a good way of breaking the ice with other riders. The first few spots of rain were felt as we passed Gonsal and by Stapleton it was coming down steadily and the countryside was obscured by a curtain of mist. Waterproofs were put on and we continued through Exford's Green on roads that were getting steadily wetter - not too much of an issue for Doug and I but Gav's carbon bike doesn't have mudguards. Approaching the turning for Annscroft it was nice to see the flag being blown strongly in the direction we were about to take - suddenly the pace improved and we even caught a green light at the temporary lights. A top speed just over 30 was achieved on the approach to Hook-A-Gate. By the time we parted from Gav we'd enjoyed the ride despite the weather.

17.9 miles by the time I got back at 11.9 mph average.





Seen on the way to meet Gav - the difference a pair of stick on googly eyes makes.





Drink stop near Ryton. After this the rain started so I didn't take any more photos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2021)

*Saturday: *Gav invited me to join him over at the Welsh coast for my first stay away from home since covid came along. The forecast looked pretty poor in the days leading up to the trip but we decided to take bikes anyway in case we got a chance to use them. The Friday was too windy for our liking (we got a walk in instead) but the Saturday proved to be much better than expected so we headed out on a favourite route.

We have a mile or so on lanes to start then had to join the busy coast road. Most of the drivers behaved well this time but unfortunately there were a handful who appeared to have come on holiday and left their brains at home (in Shropshire judging by their number plates). One of these admittedly gave _us _room but genuinely came within inches of a crash with an oncoming car.

It was nice to leave that road and head down the steep and narrow lane that links to the northern end of the promenade where we had a fairly quiet run through Barmouth before most of the trippers had got out and about yet. Crossing the estuary is always a novelty to ride as the path is cantilevered out from the side of the historic railway bridge. On the other side of the water the path swings away from the existing line onto the former trackbed that is now the Mawddach Trail. We had this pretty much to ourselves for the first couple of miles then started meeting walkers and cyclists occasionally on the way to Penmaenpool. It got a little busier (but not what you could call _busy_) for the last few miles to Dolgellau where we had a pause overlooking the cricket pitch for a snack before heading through the town and starting the climb on the road signposted to Cadair Idris. This road is a long steady climb with just a handful of descents to give some respite. There was more traffic than expected, including the group of motorcyclists that @gavgav mentions who came past us a couple of times. Most people were headed for the car park at the foot of Cadair Idris so it was a bit quieter once past this. The people we did encounter afterwards though seemed to be unused to narrow single track roads and made heavy weather of passing other vehicles. One driver that we paused to allow to overtake came to a complete stop alongside us on seeing a VW camper coming the other way. So, now we are all blocking the road and I'm not quite sure what they thought was supposed to happen next.

Reaching Llynnau Cregennen the place was as lovely as ever and we stopped to enjoy lunch with a great view. While there, a haze of drizzly rain crept over the mountain but thankfully didn't amount to much so we didn't even consider putting on waterproofs.

After the lakes we took the lane that drops down to Arthog. All the height we had gained in the last five miles or so is lost in little over a mile and a half on this gated lane as we drop round hairpin bends and through the woods. Very entertaining riding in this direction and I'm sure it would be quite a challenge going the other way (must try that some time). The descent isn't quite finished on reaching the A road at the bottom and some good speed can be racked up before turning off to rejoin the Mawddach Trail.

The return crossing of Barmouth Bridge was much busier with walkers and other cyclists so was even slower (the planked surface can't be ridden fast even at the best of times if you value your teeth ) and the town was heaving with people. As we went along the promenade it got quieter though as you get away from the shops and attractions. As Gav says, he managed the steep climb in one (this little lane climbs over 110 feet in only a few hundred yards so is quite a pull) and with a tailwind we cruised along the coast road nicely quick for us. The drivers were better this time round but we still took to the shared path as soon as it became available.

A great ride that I really enjoyed. The rain held off until just as we were putting the bikes away, which was nice. The knockabout bike is going to need a little work as the Mawddach Trail made the front mudguard rattle like it was going to fall apart any moment.

My speedometer shows 32.7 miles at 10.1 mph average.

Unfortunately the lens of my camera got smudged so a lot of photos I took were spoiled. Here are the best of the rest:





Looking north up the coast from the point where we join the Barmouth promenade.





The approach to Barmouth Bridge.





Looking up the Mawddach Estuary.





At Penmaenpool.





Jumping ahead; not far from Llynnau Cregennen and looking back down the valley we've climbed up.





The final climb to the lakes.










A couple of shots at Llynnau Cregennen.





The view down to Barmouth before we start our descent.





Back at the promenade: We've just crossed the railway before our climb up to the coast road.


----------



## geocycle (16 Aug 2021)

Had a day off but strong winds looked like they could ruin a ride, so had a look at the regional forecast and noted that the central Dales had mid teen mph averages rather than 20 mph plus here. So, a plan emerged, put the bike in the car to Hawes and parked up. Took the back road through Askrigg and past the magnificent looking Castle Bolton to Wensley. Left Wensleydale for Coverdale and the climbs started. I love Coverdale being so empty but it’s not flat. A final bit of effort took me to the top of Park Rash. The descent to Kettlewell is truly terrifying with gradients over 25% and hairpins. Found a cafe doing excellent hot pork sandwiches and Yorkshire energy bars ie fruitcake and cheese. Then it was up to the top of Wharfedale and into Langstrothdale. Followed a wonderful rock bed stream with waterfalls and swimming pools, wonderful despite the headwind. Then it was the climb to Fleet Moss, my first time up it. There can’t be many roads in England that get to 589m above sea level! The descent back to Hawes was …. Rapid! Less terrifying than Park Rash and better visibility. Had to call in Hawes Creamery when I passed it for Wensleydale and Ginger cheesecake! 47miles, 1500m of climbing.

Pics are of Coverdale, a post near the top of Park Rash, the dismalness that is fleet Moss,and some gorgeous barns near Gayle on the way down.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Aug 2021)

Out on my Tricross this morning for my 6.7 mile commute to work with an average of 17.2 mph.
The chain was a little noisy today so at lunch time I gave it a good clean and dotted each roller with ceramic wet lube, so quiet now👍
I finished work just after 5pm for an extended ride home via Acaster Malbis and Naburn. I really should ride a different way but I do love this route. 27.82 miles with an average of 16.2 mph.


----------



## theloafer (17 Aug 2021)

a trip to the seaside ... through the lanes to Thorpe-thewels to pick up the Wynyard cycle route (ncn1 )...then picked up the castle eden walk way (ncn14 ) which takes you past Hart station, then on the outskirts of Hartlepool. made my way to the marina, past the Museum to pick up the promenade which leads you all the way to Seaton Carew. called in to ice cream shop i had a lemon top then left on the seal sands road ( not many seals about today ) , it was here i decided as i was passing i would call in and see my fav MIL. had a quick cuppa and a chat.
time to head homeward through Wolviston past Wynyard heading back to ThorpeThewels were i changed my route to go see my best mate at Chilton, i picked up the wynyard cycle route again and when i reached the A680 picked up the track along side it (ncn1) all the way to sedgefield. then i had to join the A689 for a short run down to the Ferryhill turn off up Gipsy Lane , then on to Chilton. two cups of tea and a good catch up it was 6-30,home time .. down to Rushyford along the A167 to pick up the bridleway to Woodham Village then home at last. great day out even if it was longer than planned ,a round trip of almost 65 miles 

a trip to the seaside | Ride | Strava 

Wynyard cafe cake +coffee





the walk+cycle track




the castle eden walkway


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2021)

gavgav said:


> Crossing back over Barmouth bridge was far busier and slower, before we found the hordes had arrived in the town, with the beach and promenade heaving, despite it being a cloudy day.
> 
> We climbed up the path back to the main road, very steep section and I managed to cycle it on this bike for the first time, just about avoiding a wheelie on the final gradient! The wind was behind us for the trip back up the main road, which despite still being very busy, had drivers who knew how to drive this time.


Barmouth was very busy when I was last there a few years back. I remember cycling both ways over the bridge a couple of times, but I have no recollection whatsoever of the steep bit between the road and the bridge!

I was here:






Then I was here:






But the transition between the two is a complete blank!


----------



## gavgav (17 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Barmouth was very busy when I was last there a few years back. I remember cycling both ways over the bridge a couple of times, but I have no recollection whatsoever of the steep bit between the road and the bridge!
> 
> I was here:
> 
> ...


Ah, my narrative didn’t flow too well, as the steep bit was at the far end of the promenade, over the railway crossing and up to Llanaber. There is a fairly steep climb out of Barmouth, to the bridge in a south easterly direction, but not one that sometimes requires walking the bike, as the other one frequently does


----------



## PaulB (17 Aug 2021)

Mine was yesterday and I've been wondering what I should do about yet more fall-out relating to it.

This is the ride; https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/7314964902

But on the last leg before home, I was riding along a cycle-dedicated pavement when a couple walking towards me decided to take offence at me and rather than go to his left, as I did to avoid them, he decided to move to his right and stick his arm out confrontationaly to try and stop me! What did he expect, that I'd stop and let him lecture me about the inadvisability of using a cycle-equipped pavement to (gasp) cycle? 

My handlebars knocked into his outstretched arm and he thought yelling at me would get me to see the error of my ways and never use that cycle lane again. My concern though is that it happened so close to home so there's every possibility I'll see this vehement anti-cyclist again and he'll be out for revenge.

I've had issues before with a deranged lunatic insisting on her right to walk wherever she liked on the Stephen Burke bike track and anyone on a bicycle was infringing her rights so bought a mini camera for such incidents but didn't have it switched on during this incident yesterday.


----------



## geocycle (17 Aug 2021)

PaulB said:


> Mine was yesterday and I've been wondering what I should do about yet more fall-out relating to it.
> 
> This is the ride; https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/7314964902
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that, these incidents are unsettling. I had one on Sunday where I rang my bell on a narrow road, family out walking with dogs went to one side except for the husband and the dogs, he then heard me later and sauntered back in the middle of the road. I had to stop. Rather than a simple sorry which would have closed the incident he complained my bike was too quiet! Trivial, but annoyed at example set to kids.


----------



## PaulB (17 Aug 2021)

geocycle said:


> Sorry to hear that, these incidents are unsettling. I had one on Sunday where I rang my bell on a narrow road, family out walking with dogs went to one side except for the husband and the dogs, he then heard me later and sauntered back in the middle of the road. I had to stop. Rather than a simple sorry which would have closed the incident he complained my bike was too quiet! Trivial, but annoyed at example set to kids.


You should put something on your spokes so you rattle and people can hear you, you uncaring beast. And pay your road tax while you're at it!!!


----------



## C R (17 Aug 2021)

PaulB said:


> Mine was yesterday and I've been wondering what I should do about yet more fall-out relating to it.
> 
> This is the ride; https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/7314964902
> 
> ...


That's one of the reasons I avoid shared paths whenever possible.


----------



## PaulB (17 Aug 2021)

C R said:


> That's one of the reasons I avoid shared paths whenever possible.


It's a choice between the path or the busy road which was chocked at the time and the lights had just changed to red so a long delay was in the offing. I usually do choose the road but it was just the wrong time of day.


----------



## Old jon (17 Aug 2021)

Blue and grey today, with a boisterous breeze. Better take the fixed for a ride, don’t have to wonder if another gear will make any difference to the rate of travel.

Mostly heading east today, and it did occur to me that riding downriver, with that waterway for company, would be good. And so it was. Not at all busy, there was a tall crane lifting something on the far bank of the first stretch of canal, with a couple of boats in attendance. Too far away to see much, river and canal are adjacent here. On to Thwaites Mill, the river used to drive the putty making machinery here, river one side of the mill, canal the side I am riding. And then that bridge with the flight of steps to deal with.

All the way to Fishponds Lock, cross the canal again and ride on to Woodlesford. On the road again now. Sort of predictable, Swillington and Garforth next. Could not see Hook Moor and its windmills from the hill crest between those two, a lot of rain was falling over that way. After riding around the northern side of Garforth on the A642 I could see the windmills, the rain had gone away. Over the M1 to the B1217, this goes to the gates of Lotherton Hall, but today I don’t. There is a left turn to Aberford.

Carry on riding north, across Cock Beck. The bridge here looks way too big for the beck running beneath it, or am I missing something? Bramham Crossroads next, carry on along Paradise Way. Just seen on the map, there is a Paradise Farm on the east side of this road. Leeds University Farm said the sign outside this morning. Bramham next, and lots of signage related to the Leeds Festival. I turned left here and a mile or so later took the right fork to head to Holme Farm Lane. Which eventually (uphill mostly) meets Milner Lane and my way in to Thorner.



Ride up Carr Lane to leave the village and reach the A58, Wetherby Road but I turn left to go to Leeds. After the whizz down that hill I noticed the ‘Road Closed’ signs had gone, so I turned right to pass the Oakwood Clock and wend my way to Crown Point Bridge. Home soon now. A grin, the ride seemed longer than thirty two miles. Might be the breeze made it feel that way. Fifteen hundred feet ascending, it all adds up to a pretty good Tuesday ride.

Doodly garthing,


----------



## KnittyNorah (17 Aug 2021)

Well, I broke the 8 mile barrier today - a roundabout route to the Final Whistle Cafe, courtesy of parts of the Guild Wheel and part unmapped and unsignposted 'dual carriageway' (peds and cyclists, through woodland) - fortunately I've always had a good sense of direction - then canal towpath and Wheel-signposted streets almost all the way to Aldi, slightly before which I got fed up of the streets and turned back, to return to the Final Whistle the way I'd come, along the canal, then home by a less circuitous route than I got there. Total 8.5 miles. 
Took me a long time, but I do get off and walk under most canal bridges, and there are quite a few steel 'mazes' - a couple of them on steep slopes! - which act as very effective barriers to an old lady with a pushbike but which I suspect would be no barrier at all to youths with ill-intent as they could just lift their bikes over - and in a group, could easily lift lightweight mopeds and trail motorbikes over too ... 
Fortunately at the worst one, two youths with good intent offered to help me and did indeed just lift the bike over. 
So I won't be doing my shopping at Aldi by bike, I't'd take me _days _to get home with panniers or a trailer - and the milk would be shaken to butter along the canal towpath. Lidl is a far more practical proposition - no mazes, just some annoying but more 'normal' and easier-to-negotiate barriers. 
At one point along the canal towpath, I rounded a bend and almost ran into my heron friend - we saw each other at the same moment; he took off and I regretted not seeing him sooner, as I think I could've stopped just a few yards away from him without his noticing me, at least for a while.


----------



## Donger (18 Aug 2021)

I did a bit of fettling today. Although the bike had been running beautifully lately, I had correctly assumed that the chain was getting considerably worn. A quick check confirmed this, so on with a brand new chain. I took the opportunity to put both of my original wheels back on in place of the ones I've been using lately. That gave me a nearly new cassette and two brand new Marathon Plus tyres with Slime inner tubes. I popped a couple of new pairs of Swissstop disc brake pads in while I was at it. I also noticed just in time that my bottom bottle holder was about to drop off the bike due to a sheared bolt. That could have lost me my toolkit, which I keep in a plastic tub in the bottle holder. Lastly, I had to fit the magnet for my trip computer onto one of the front wheel spokes and then pump up the tyres. A quick test spin around the drive and a clean up and I was ready to go just as @Dark46 and our friend Claire turned up at our house.

Another great little 31 mile ride with the two of them today. Out to Saul, then along the banks of the Severn and up and over to Arlingham, where we stopped at the river bank for a selfie .....




(I had to back off a bit for them to fit me in!!!!) ....
and then stopped again at a local farm to watch a Gloucester Old Spot sow and cute little piglets. Then over to Frampton on Severn before heading back to @Dark46 's place for coffees and putting the world to rights. The bike ran beautifully smoothly and the braking was noticeably better with the new Swissstop pads. All is well with the world.


----------



## theloafer (18 Aug 2021)

todays little jaunt ... had not decided exactly my route while eating my porridge, had it down to choice of 2 and would make my mind up once i got to the start of both at Darlington.
picked the shorter route as the wind was getting blustery ...lol headed out by the Stadium and on to Neasham-low dinsdale over the river tees and almost traffic free through Girsby over the B1264 onto Hornby- Appleton Wiske- then more quite lanes through Deighton -Brompton and onto Northallerton for coffee+ sausage sarnie,which was had in a small little cafe up a small alleyway which pleased me as the place was manic .
left Northallerton on the B6271 to Yafforth then took a right turn on a very dodgy bend to Danby Wiske, it took a lot of will power to not stop at the pub. through Streetlam then took a left at Atley hill down to Scorton -Moulton -Middleton Tyas then drop down and through Barton-Stapleton and back at Darlington.
the market square had a cycle event on to get the kids on bikes Bikes of all types on offer at summer cycling event | The Northern Echo it look great fun. left Darlo via Cockerton and the back road up to Walworth gate then over to Heighington then dropped down to Aycliffe and home . another good day out 63 miles done 

the old darlo 50 ish | Ride | Strava


----------



## Dark46 (18 Aug 2021)

Another great ride today with @Donger and Claire for another 50km ride. Everytime I go out these days the rides seem easier, could be something to do with the 2st less weight I'm carrying around. 
I'm not getting out as often as I would like but I am doing a lot more walking these days and I really think is helping. 
Today the weather didn't look great as we set off and luckily the clouds came to nothing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 603985
> 
> 
> I cycled this route, about 80k from top right (Alpirsbach) to bottom left (Emmendingen). This entailed crossing the Black Forest.
> ...



Now that looks lovely and peaceful.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2021)

Brief hour outing in the lanes at lunch today. No photos as taken pictures in these local lanes so often . I left camera behind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Now that looks lovely and peaceful.



It was: When I stopped it was almost completely silent except for the stream in the distant valley.


----------



## Old jon (19 Aug 2021)

An average morning, which is fine by me. Warm, dry, and still. I have no problem riding in that sort of weather, so off I rode on the Jacko.

Into and out of Holbeck, over the Aire on Crown Point Bridge and up to Oakwood. Turn steep left by the clock, no more turns until Moortown Corner now. Two rights there and I am on my way to Wike Ridge Lane. Ride to Wike then take Forge Lane to the A61, I am going to ride through the Harewood estate in the downwards direction. Out through the gate on to the A659 and back to the A61 to cross the River Wharfe, pedal a bit further north and turn left for Dunkeswick. The next village on the way to Almscliff Crag is Weeton.



The road begins to rise at Huby, and stays that way as far as the crag just mentioned. And then descends in a most impressive way, with added extra gravel and mud on the twisty bits. All good fun. Through Stainburn to Leathley, just after that I had a dither, went past the bridge over the Washburn, changed my mind, U turned and went over the bridge. And climbed up to Farnley. It might be called a shortcut to Otley.

Back across the Wharfe there, queues of traffic, I chose Leeds Road to ride on. That is the A660, it was not very busy for most of the journey back to Headingley. A right turn there to head towards Kirkstall through two sets of roadworks traffic lights. At the bottom of the hill I turned left, for the change as much as any other reason. Weave through the town centre and back over the first river of the day on Victoria Bridge. 

From there I have to cross one corner of Hunslet on my way home. Soon completed, smile happily in place after forty one miles and 2149 feet of upwards pedalling. Happy cyclist.

Ups and downs in plenty, and a map as well . . .


----------



## theloafer (19 Aug 2021)

had planned to ride over the Butter tubs today ... but after i left Richmond the rain started , jacket on and time for a re-think. thought it best to stay low in the valley so headed for the Dales bike centre to get a bacon+egg sarnie and coffee, and pick another route.
Decided to ride the Swale trail (last done 2018),inspired by @Cathryn post. plus once i got to the end at Keld if weather was good i could still get up to Tan hill.
you could see the trail has been well used since i was here last .. more new signs and a few more gates been added but it still was great fun, at the cafe had a sausage roll and chocolate cake + coffee ,and had a discussion about the merits of e-bikes.
then i headed up to Tan hill which was very busy so no time for a beer. off along the road towards Reeth for about 3 miles then took the turn for a short cut to Bowes (not for road bikes).
once at Bowes picked up the A67 into Barnard castle straight through till a left turn for Little Newsham-Bolam up to RoyalOak across the A68 down Brusselton bank to Shildon aand the cycle path all the way back to Newto aycliffe and home. bloody knacked but was a really good day despite the earl showers. 79 miles done 
Morning Ride | Ride | Strava


----------



## Cathryn (20 Aug 2021)

theloafer said:


> had planned to ride over the Butter tubs today ... but after i left Richmond the rain started , jacket on and time for a re-think. thought it best to stay low in the valley so headed for the Dales bike centre to get a bacon+egg sarnie and coffee, and pick another route.
> Decided to ride the Swale trail (last done 2018),inspired by @Cathryn post. plus once i got to the end at Keld if weather was good i could still get up to Tan hill.
> you could see the trail has been well used since i was here last .. more new signs and a few more gates been added but it still was great fun, at the cafe had a sausage roll and chocolate cake + coffee ,and had a discussion about the merits of e-bikes.
> then i headed up to Tan hill which was very busy so no time for a beer. off along the road towards Reeth for about 3 miles then took the turn for a short cut to Bowes (not for road bikes).
> ...


Massive salutes to you, what a ride!! Makes me even grumpier that we turned back early and didn’t do the whole thing!


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Aug 2021)

A day off today so out on the Tricross at 8-30am. Riding today with David from our village, his first ride since he had Covid. Just a short but enjoyable ride as David was really struggling, great to catch up.
20.33 miles with an average of 16.4 mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Aug 2021)

Summer made a brief reappearance this morning and I have some time off before I start a new job at the beginning of September so rather than doing any of the jobs I had planned to do I went for a ride instead.
Set off towards the Moatshed, through Horton onto the Ellesmere road to Loppington. Took the first turning to Nonely before turning to Myddle. Took the usual turning onto Lower Road, Merrington and Old Woods turning off to Eyton and Baschurch. 
Headed towards Ellesmere via Stanwardine, Bagley and Lee and round the one way system to Swan Hill, Coptiviney then into Welshampton. Turned off by the church to Lyneal, back to Northwood and home. 33.3 miles.




The big grey clouds don’t look like summer but it was actually warm again. 
This is one of the worst lanes in North Shropshire which is unfortunate as it will be part of my new commuting route on the bike!


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 Aug 2021)

Well, today was supposed to be 6.6 miles along the canal to a cafe, then cut down through the country lanes, using part of the Lancashire cycleway, for about 3 miles, to home. HOWEVER, once I reached the cafe, I was advised against doing so by a couple of lads (well, young men in their 20s) who'd been down that way a week or so ago - they said there were no cycleway diversion signs (there's a lot of roadworks for a big 'distributor' linking motorways and arterial road) _at all_ and the ones they had previously seen earlier in the year had 'all disappeared'. They thought there _might _be a 'way through' but suggested the best thing to do would be approach it from the other direction to check, before planning to use it. Various drivers and random locals at the cafe all agreed.

So that meant 6.6 miles back instead of the planned-for 3-ish!

Never mind, what with multiple swan families, a small flock of Canada Geese, several herons fishing - one doing so in a very nonchalant manner standing on what looked like an old, semi-submerged landing stage on the far side of the canal; he glanced at me as I approached but immediately returned to his fishing - and moorhens walking about on some of the big water-lily type leaves (they only produce pretty, but somewhat underwhelming, buttercup-like flowers) for all the world as if they were in the Amazon, it was interesting enough, if a bit muddy in places. There were a few long grassy stretches where I chose to walk as I have 'city cruiser' tyres, which are fine on the hard-pack but definitely 'lose it' on grass.

However all was not peace and goodwill on the canal-side; there were a couple of places where a clear bird-murder had been committed with feathers and blood over a wide area, with a track back into the undergrowth and towards a hedge, or overgrown bit of rough ground along which the victim had been dragged. Mr Fox and his wife and youngsters would've dined well, though! Just past one of these murder sites, a swan - which I thought had got back into the water with the rest of its family - hadn't quite, and took clear exception to my cycling past. S/he made a determined suicidal lunge towards me. I swerved and skidded, as I had no wish to eat Swan Casserole or Swan Pie if it had stuck its head through the spokes as it seemed intent on doing, and ended up _just _still upright but the wire thingy which holds the front mudguard in place had twisted around as the wheel had slid sideways at an acute angle. I pushed the bike - with a horrible grinding noise - to a wider and drier bit of towpath where I managed to improve matters somewhat, then a guardian angel - a runner - came past, stopped to ask if I was OK and fixed the mudguard for me instantly; I simply don't have strong enough or large enough hands to do it. No lasting damage done! I warned the runner about the swans ahead and he said 'there's always one, isn't there?' Very true, all the other swan families were peacefully swanning about, but I wondered if one of the suicidal swan's children was a recent victim of bird murder, making him/her extra-protective?

There were a few showers of rain - but the beauty of riding along a canal is the ample supply of bridges for shelter during such events - and only one of them was a really significant shower anyway.

So I got home safely, and am now relaxing after a shower, food, and - _most _important! - two ibuprofen!
If I can cycle over 13 miles, and not be exhausted or in pain, what's my limit? It'd be about a mile in hilly country, but here in the flatlands ... LOL! I'm still (mainly) only cycling every alternate day, and every alternate ride _at least _ is a short one, in the park, exploring the local cycle paths or a bit of the Guild Wheel - no more than four or five miles - but I think I'll plan a 15 mile ride for one day next week!

I can only think that I must have been lucky enough to retain a significant amount of my core strength during my years of relative inactivity caused by severe visual impairment.

ETA the water-lily-type leaves on which the moorhens were walking, were indeed a type of waterlily, Nuphar lutea.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Aug 2021)

Booked Friday off work and headed south east once again with an earlier than normal departure for me of 1040. This time following the route of NCN67 through Follifoot then the A661 from Spofforth to a very congested Wetherby where I did a U turn to avoid one queue of vehicles. Subsequently managed to squeeze on the inside of another queue to gain the left turn I needed, picking up last Sundays route to the A162. The closure of part of the NCN over the Wharfe is from Monday to the end of October but is not that part really hampered by tree roots.
Then followed roads ridden on earlier in the morning by @Spiderweb to reach the 6th letter ABC of Wisto*w*.




East to Sherburn in Element and two sets of TTLs – those at the junction encountered last Sunday took ages to change. Continued on the B1222 south east , turning off on the slip up to the old A1, now A63, to Ledsham and then further east to Kippa*x*.




Down to the edge of Great Preston where, after a pause, I turned onto NCN697 branded as _Linesway. _Komoot had warned that it may not be passable on a road bike. It started out as a compressed surface and it was evident that the railway origins had been adapted with a climb up and drop off a bridge. The lower levels of it had a couple of muddy puddles sections with the worse bits just avoidable while there was an awkward staggered crossing of a rutted track. Further on correct railway levels seemed to have been retained judging by a couple of over bridges; beyond that under the A63 the surface was tarmac.




At the end of the NCN in Garforth I followed the on road route of the West Yorkshire Cycle Route, apart from skipping one point where for some reason rather than using roads between two points it takes a route including a flight of steps! The route headed towards the first missed turning of last Sunday; having subsequently looked at Google Streetscene I had noted a cycle route pass the junction and took that.

Headed north over the M1, the route was now also NCN66 and I followed that along the bridleway of Parlington Lane. It was initially tarmac as far as a farm and then a compressed soil/gravel/brick surface – I sought to avoid the lumpier bits. A track joined and a compressed gravel surface led to an increase in speed to a crossroads. Left and right were marked as private so straight on a far narrower lane, really a path, which split two ways. To the left a barrier with a gap next to it with a NCN sticker on the post; that lead to a tunnel that was pitch black. I did not have a front light and tried the mobiles torch – it made no impression on the darkness. Back tracked and took the right hand route – apart from a short section it was not suitable for cycling. The darkness of the tunnel, it was built to hide traffic from views from Parlington Hall, was evident as it was curved. Re-joined the lane beyond and on the edge of Aberford with properties served it deteriorated in condition.




North from Aberford a long queue of traffic was tailing back from Junction 44 of the A1 with A64. Overtook until close to the junction where a convenient gap in queue allowed a switch to the inside and onto the cycle paths around the junction to gain the road to Bramham. Further on Junction 45 was busy and having missed the right turn onto cycle path due to passing traffic found myself in the lane for the westbound A659 so continued that way, stopped and a U turn back to gain the road to Wetherby. The Nidd Gorge in Knaresborough followed, the cycle path on the A59 hill away and the bridleway section of Bilton Lane.
71.96 miles / 115.8km 3051ft climbed 14mph avg.
Weather was largely overcast with the odd spell of sunshine.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2021)

Yesterday's ride: I've missed some opportunities to ride this week so with a bad forecast for Saturday made sure of getting out on Friday. I had thought about heading up to the Long Mynd again but decided I wasn't in a hill climbing frame of mind so went for one of my regular longish routes instead to Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Walcot, Upton Magna and home.

Setting out, the traffic on the main road was constant and I may have had a very long wait if not for someone allowing a waiting bus to pull into the village and giving me the chance to get out. Heading through Condover was busier than usual as there are roadworks in Dorrington so quite a few people are trying to avoid the queues by coming this way. I wondered whether I'd find the lane from Ryton very busy with people trying to rat run from the other direction - as it turned out there were only a handful doing that.

After passing Longnor I had a tailwind which helped nicely along to Acton Burnell. I headed through Cound Moor and along to Cressage where I just found a handy gap in the traffic to cross over and head for Eaton Constantine. The wind helped reasonably wellup the climbs, I saw a nice cruising speed when the road levelled out and better still when I got onto the long gentle descent of Bluebell Lane.

I took the longer way to Withington this ,hoping to make the most of the last of the tailwind for the time being, but for some reason it didn't seem to be helping as much here. After Upton Magna I pulled into a passing place to allow a following car to pass, only for them to pull in to the very next one and stop. I think they may have been lost and stopping to look at the map.

The run past Attingham Park was into the wind today so not as swift as I'm used to. Reaching the junction for the road to Cross Houses it seemed to be unusually busy so I thought I'd take Chilton Farm Lane instead, which is quieter but more undulating.

From Kingstreet to Condover seemed rather a plod into the wind this time but heading back up to the A49 I had it helping for a nice finish. I had a van overtake into the blind corner over the railway bridge which I thought was a bit dumb but nothing came the other way so the driver got away with it this time. The A49 itself was still quite busy but I had a good gap when it came.

A nice lot of cyclists out and about today.

33.8 miles at 14.7 mph average which pleasantly surprised me - I thought I'd been slower than that.

I only grabbed a couple of snaps this time:





My usual drink stop at the crossroads near Longnor. Taken to show off my new Carradice Carradry panniers. These are front panniers, so not as bulky as the ones I already have, but they have more capacity than a rack bag, which will be useful when the weather is iffy and I need to carry extra layers. First impressions of them are good.





I was really disappointed with this one but thought I'd post it anyway. A shot of Eaton Constantine and I was hoping to show off the bright colour of the dog rose growing in front of the barn - sadly the camera didn't capture how it really looked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2021)

To make life more interesting for citizens in south West Germany, the railway between Karlsruhe and Basel was closed last week. This is the main freight route from Rotterdam to southern Europe, but more importantly, it’s the main line between where I live and Beautiful Wife and family.


Obviously this mean things like “replacement bus services” and similar, which meant all kinds of problems.


Gradually a new idea formed: I could catch a train to the eastern edge of the Black Forest and then cycle the rest of the way. This would mean I could try out a possible route across the Black Forest itself, a step closer to finding a route all the way to Stuttgart by bike.


Thus your correspondent was to be found in Alpirsbach railway station last Friday, watching a local train disappear into the trees, and hoping he hadn’t forgotten something important…






The people running the national park in the Black Forest have realised that cycle tourists have money, and furthermore tend to spend it frequently, because there’s not much space on a bicycle for large amounts of food. They’ve therefore created a number of cycle routes along the valleys, including the Kinzig valley which runs from Freudenstadt, following a giant “U” shape to Offenburg in the Rhine valley.






This has been adopted to varying degrees of enthusiasm by different villages, but there was generally a traffic free if slightly wandering path between settlements, and best of all, this was all downhill; I sent a couple of hours following the signs, riding through extremely touristy towns, and generally following the valley,


It’s hard to get lost following a river valley: if you get wet you’ve gone too far one way, and if you find yourself climbing unexpectedly, you’ve gone too far the other.






Two hours and about 35km later I reached Heslach, which sounds like a suburb of Birmingham but which is at the southern part of the giant “U” of the Kinzig valley, and as such was where I had to start climbing.






This was the bit that had been on my mind: I had to climb up and over the watershed and into the Elz valley; the Elz empties into the Rhine, but rather helpfully goes past my apartment first, which is why I was aiming for it: once in that valley I would quickly be in familiar territory. Also it was downhill for the whole of the last 40 kilometres or so.






Unfortunately there was a whole lot of up between me and there. Very pretty up, though, with tree lined valleys and massive heavily roofed farmhouses. I had plenty of time to appreciate them, because they’d would appear high up above, and then I’d pass them on the same level, and finally lose sight of them disappearing far below.






This was not a quick process.






See that valley in the distance? I was in that valley, and _that _was about halfway up the hill.

Eventually the pass came into view, with a low, squat restaurant in the lowest point. Unfortunately this was still a very long way above me. I could see cars flashing past at the top of the hill, but down here was silence except for the stream, and a middle aged asthmatic wheezing.






When I reached the top after some pushing, aching legs and a few phrases that the locals probably haven’t heard before it was an hour and a half after I started climbing; I’d travelled 8 km and climbed 400m (5 miles and 1300′). I stopped in the windswept car park that reminded me of passes in the Wales and the Pennines in the UK. I expired for a bit and worried about the 18% downhill ahead.






The actual descent was shorter than the climb and worrying combined: within an hour of rolling out of the pub car park I was 20km away, back on familiar roads and could see the big skies and vineyards of the Rhine valley.






Looking at the map later I realised that I’d been through Alpirsbach a long time ago, on a three day tour from Stuttgart; so I can theoretically claim to have cycled the whole distance from Stuttgart to Freiburg.


The fact it took more than a decade means it was possibly marginally slower than I usually am…


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Aug 2021)

The return of summer didn’t last very long and it has been raining most of the day. Having already got wet walking the dogs it was a choice between going out on my bike or carrying on with the hedge cutting, I didn’t think that electric hedge cutters and rain were a good combination so went on the bike.
I set off into Whixall as far as Hollinswood, turned off to Fenns Bank then back over the swing bridge to Alkington. Back into Whixall taking the longer way round to Edstaston, Foxholes, Poolhead where a suicidal squirrel somehow managed to dart across the road between my wheels rather than stay on the perfectly good side of the road which it was on! Carried on to the crossroads by Browns and turned back towards home. 20.7 miles and it even stopped raining.









This is what roads in parts of Whixall look like.


----------



## Landsurfer (22 Aug 2021)

A short ride on the new bike, first ride, to see if the time spent with the tape measure and sprit level had paid off in getting my position right .. It had.
The shorter top tube of the Ribble over the Jamis gives a more “over the top” feel to the bike but very comfortable.
The Selle “MAN” saddle is the first i have used with a perinnial cut out and was comfortable from the off ..
It took a short while to get used to the SRAM gear levers with their “double click down, single click up” workings and the Mavic freewheel is very noisy if, like me, your used to Shimano freehubs.
The Brakes ...
My first discs, my first hydraulic discs. Fantastic, smooth, powerful and well balanced .. love them ... but fixing them at the side of the road 30 miles from home won’t be happening. I would have been happy, in my ignorance, with cable operated discs but they weren’t available with the SRAM package.
When flicking the bike into a few tight corners around the locks there was a slight resistance that can only put down the the precession of higher mass tyres than i’m used to, i never normally ride anything bigger than 28mm and the 35mm tyres fitted to the Ribble must have a much greater mass.
Love this bike already.

And i beat the rain back to the van by seconds.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Aug 2021)

Having done a mega "ride" on the wattbike yesterday, today was just a short slow recovery ride around Leicester bagging some of the LOROS rockets.

Here are a few of them:





















And typical of Leicester, there were a couple of empty plinths, either nicked or removed as damaged would be my guess









Just under 14 miles in just over an hour, all photos are on my Strava ride

https://www.strava.com/activities/5833015139


----------



## Colin Grigson (22 Aug 2021)

A very hot and sweaty nearly 30km after lunch today - I stupidly ate 4 x chilli cheeseburgers from Burger King since I was out with my children buying school clothes - I wasn’t going to go out this afternoon but it looked so nice it was a shame not too …. but those burgers


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Aug 2021)

Route of the Tour of Britain stage 5 (but missing out the main road bit to Warrington) sub aqua variant.

65 miles, pissing down for first 40, but nice by the end. 1500m climbing.

More main roads than we'd normally ride, but always good to have a reason to do something different.

https://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/stages/stage-five/


----------



## geocycle (22 Aug 2021)

Well, was going to be Malham but North Yorkshire Council had decided to resurface Mewith Lane cutting off my main quiet route to and from the central Dales. So, backtracked to Bentham and then Ingleton. Navigation was tricky as Ingleborough had vanished, either low cloud or another Lancastrian plot. Regrouped in Ingleton and decided to head up to Chapel le dale, then Ribblehead. Ignored the hoards gathered at the junction and plunged down Ribblesdale through Horton to a lunch stop at Middle Studfold Farm. Had probably the best chicken sandwich ever and certainly the largest piece of coffee and walnut cake. Suitably stuffed, back via Warfe, Austwick, Clapham and Bentham. 63 miles, 1000 m of climbing.

pictures of Ingleborough proving the kidnap attempt has failed, Ribbleshead viaduct and the Sphinx like Penyghent.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Aug 2021)

Ooooh, nice getting out! Been too long, but did the usual 18 miler out on the Greenway into Wales and back. Couple of quick pics, first one of Anchorite's Cell from the 1300's part of the old monastery in Chester.




View of the Dee suspension bridge close to the Cell




Right-O decided this is the week to get some serious miles done, onward and upwards


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Aug 2021)

Today's ride was a mundane 3 miles to Lidl and 3 miles back with a few kg of shopping, which made the steering even more 'interesting', but all was well. I'll be glad to get my proper 'luggage truss' fitted to the bike's luggage block , and put weight on the frame rather than on the handlebars! However, my cheapo Wilko basket and its mount was easy to fit (but the screws supplied were only *barely* long enough so I added a few cable ties as insurance and will acquire four fractionally-longer screws some time this week), did the journey easily and safely, and the slotting of the basket in and out of the fixing was easy, so I could take my basket into the shop with me and not over-fill it. 
On my outward journey, all of the pavement from just before reaching about a half-mile stretch of very fast and busy road, all the way to Lidl itself, was marked as shared space peds/cyclists. Brilliant! I'll explore it further (and probably contact cyle.travel, so they can update their maps). It makes a big difference to me being able to use my bike as utility transport, if I don't have to venture onto 50mph+ carriageways carrying fast through traffic. 

So a short(ish) ride but a merry one, and once at home, two ibuprofen after coffee and a cinnamon bun saw my damaged knee rapidly soothed and in any case nothing like as painful as if I'd walked for the same length of time. All's good!


----------



## Alba Zeus (22 Aug 2021)

Nice 30 miles round the Isle of Bute. Cracking weather and quiet roads. Wi. Win


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2021)

After the damp weather yesterday, the sunshine enticed me out this afternoon. The knockabout bike had an outing in order to test whether I'd fixed the rattling mudguard that annoyed me all along the Mawddach Trail last weekend.

To start with I headed into town, going round the old bypass then dropping into The Quarry via Porthill Bridge. Weaving through the crowds on Victoria Avenue was slow progress. I saw one of the new rickshaws awaiting passengers - I wonder if they will get on any better than I did?

Leaving Victoria Avenue and joining the river towpath there weren't as many people but still enough that I had to take care and the bell got plenty of use. It was a bit easier when I reached Sydney Avenue but the old canal path was quite popular, with more cyclists than walkers once past Sundorne.

At Uffington I join the roads which were nicely quiet and I could pick up the pace. I had a helping wind on the climb to Downton then wind and gradient in my favour to Upton Magna where the cafe at The Haughmond Inn was doing a good trade from passing cyclists. The wind was still in a helpful direction on the way to Atcham then on to Cross Houses.

At Cross Houses I was enjoying the ride enough that I decided to extend it and head along the main road a bit then take the turning for Cound Stank. I might have headed for Cound but there are diversion signs up making me think that the lane I wanted to take is still closed, so I headed towards Pitchford instead and joined the road to Cantlop. Again I thought I'd extend it a bit so ignored the usual left turn at Cantlop and dropped down into the dip then the climb up to the Kingstreet crossroads to join Lyons Lane. I thought I might take the lane past Allfield for a change then, thinking the A49 might be busy, carried on to climb over Lyth Hill (The A49 was quite busy when I came to cross it, so the right choice I think).

Having stopped for a photo from the top I rejoined the road and saw a mountain biker just ahead of me. I thought I'd catch them up quite quickly but it turned out to be the rider with the illegal e-bike again so left me for dust.

25.1 miles at 12.3 mph average. Nice to see a good lot of cyclists out enjoying themselves today. I'm pleased to report that the work on the mudguard was a success and I had a rattle-free ride.





St. Chad's viewed from Victoria Avenue.





The English Bridge.





Dappled sunlight on the old canal route to Uffington.





Gateway with a view near Downton. Shame about the power lines draped across the landscape/





Upton Magna.





A pause at Cantlop Bridge.





View from Lyons Lane.





Looking towards the Wrekin from Lyth Hill.


----------



## AndreaJ (22 Aug 2021)

Managed to find a bit of time for another quick ride today and actually finished cutting the hedge at the front of the house.
Started off to Loppington , Nonely, Commonwood and through to Myddle. Turned back to Burlton and then to English Frankton. There seems to be lots of road closed signs and diversions between Loppington and Baschurch which don’t appear to take you where you wanted to go which could explain why I hardly saw any traffic today. I avoided the road closures and turned to Colemere following the lane around Colemere to Lyneal, Welshampton then back to Northwood where I turned for home. Lots of cyclists out today. 22 miles.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday, quarter to 11, and headed to Nidd via Ripley; took the road under the access to Nidd Hall and despite the recent rain it was dry – being below adjacent land level.




Through Scotton, the “Banksie” still on the pub wall, and Farnham – almost at the top of climb beyond a 1969 replica of a late 1930s Jaguar SS 100 using a XJ6 chassis passed (thanks DVLA and Google) – either way it is an old car today.




Nearing Ferrensby it started raining and the decision to put a waterproof jersey on seemed to be a wise one even if the rain was meant to be mid afternoon onwards. It stopped as I headed to Arkendale only for a further brief outbreak beyond the staggered crossing of the A168. The road was flooded at a low point; I passed slowly through the mid point trusting no pot hole was lurking.




South-east on the B6265 to Green Hammerton, pausing at a warm and sunny bus stop shelter for a snack as the nearby wooden bench was soaked. Headed east then south on a narrow lane before the bustle of the A59 towards York. It started raining again, this time with some vengeance and water was dripping off the jersey onto the back of the shorts

Seeing a junction ahead I turned right only to realise that it was not the turning I wanted. Thankfully there was not too long a delay to turn right back onto the A59 and the correct right turn thereafter. The rain now ceased and I reached the final 6th letter ABC of Hessa*y* (given the lack of any such z).




It did now stay dry and at times sunny. On to the edge of Long Marston and via Tockwith to Copgrove where a dry bench was a welcome break. Continued west;




Little Ribston, the A658 through Birkham Wood, Calcutt and the Starbeck branch of NCN67 followed.
44.54 miles 1529ft climbed 14.8mph avg


----------



## Donger (22 Aug 2021)

Today's club ride was one of our monthly series of "Super Sunday" rides, where we head further afield for a change. That also made it a good opportunity for me to do my qualifying ride for the "Metric Century-a-Month Challenge" for August. So it was that seven of us headed off northwards to Worcester today - a place that I have skirted several times, but never felt like crossing the awful circle of dual carriageways making up the ring road.

On the way North, we had good views of the Malvern Hills, and criss-crossed the M5 several times. Near one of those crossings, I spotted the concrete rabbit in the woods near Strensham Services that @CR sometimes posts pictures of. Arriving near Worcester, it turned out that our route planner had plotted a great route that passed under one of the main roads and then crossed over the ring road on a brand new looking cyclists' and pedestrians' bridge. By the time we got to the cafe stop, a floating cafe in the main canal basin, I was quite happy that staff shortages were slowing down the service, as I was starting to ache by then and enjoyed a nice long rest.




The start of the return journey involved riding around the canal basin before crossing another brand new bridge over the Severn.




This was followed by a great little ride along the river bank before heading towards Malvern via the Worcestershire County cricket ground. My back had started to ache by this time, so I held people up a little on the way back, stopping to stretch my back a couple of times. I took the opportunity to buy cold drinks at the same time. By the time we reached Maisemore, I said my goodbyes and made my way home via the riverbank, the Gloucester ring road cycle path and the towpath of the Gloucester & Sharpness Canal. 115.4km (71.7 miles) done by the time I got home. 7 hours door to door, including a long cafe break. Decent weather, and very few hills, though we did do the nasty little climb up the Woolridge at the 64 mile mark. I shall ache after this one.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Aug 2021)

Great to be back on the bike after this weekends miserable weather. Two rides again, my morning commute of 6.7miles with an average of 17mph followed by an extended home commute with a stop at my usual spot for a photo of the River Ouse at Naburn. 25.37 miles with an average of 18mph. Lovely evening for a ride👍


----------



## gavgav (23 Aug 2021)

Got out after working, for my first ride in over a week. Dreadful weather and other plans had put pay to rides since coming back from Wales. Tonight, however, was a lovely warm and sunny evening, for what feels like the first time since July!

I went through the nearby estate, finding that the northerly wind was keen, but I soon turned South and enjoyed the tailwind. I crossed onto the busy A458, where a concrete mixer stormed past me, not seeing the car in front stopped, waiting to turn onto the A5, cue screeching of tyres and horrid smell of burning rubber, but somehow not followed by a crashing sound. There really are some complete and utter nobbers about on the roads recently, far worse than pre pandemic.

I was glad to get away from the main road, through Betton Abbots, to King St Crossroads and then along Lyons Lane to Condover. Annoyingly busy with traffic along there, but quite a few cyclists as well.

I then headed up to Gonsal, overtaking a chap weaving all over the road on a bike, whilst smoking something that certainly wasn’t your normal sort of cigarette, in his left hand .

Next I was heading on to Stapleton and Exfords Green, where an unusual bottleneck occurred. 8 horses and riders, coming towards me and a car, plus a lorry and 2 cars behind them. We negotiated things ok and thankfully the horses weren’t of the skittish variety, especially with teenagers making up the bulk of the riders.

At Annscroft, I turned North again and the Union Jack confirmed that I would be cycling directly into the wind, through to Hook a Gate and Meole Village. As I neared the local shop, I came across a Leyland Cub vintage bus parked up and looking at pictures since returning, I think it was circa 1930’s model. It was in a very impressive condition. 

Arrived home with 15.54 miles completed, at 13.3mph avg. Needed that.


----------



## footloose crow (23 Aug 2021)

*'A Devon Delight' - 100k audax*

I would like to say thank you to the six people in the UK who are not currently in Cornwall. It is a bit 'over busy here. Not complaining....everyone is lovely but there are quite a lot of lovely people here. Possibly too many. Which make the roads (and everywhere else) quite crowded. And given us the highest Covid rate in the UK in Newquay.

So to Devon for a ride instead. Less hilly. Slightly fewer people than Cornwall or so I thought. Except that today there seemed to be hundreds of others who have all turned up for the same ride. Damn. I have only done unpopular audaxes until now and in the colder months too so I was expecting just a dozen riders or so. Today is beautiful, blue sky, pleasantly warm but not hot, an English summer Sunday and everyone wants to ride. Lots of them. I am early with plenty of time to people watch.






I am not a Club rider. I find the hand signals a bit mystifying. By the time I have worked out what they mean I have hit the pothole anyway. A mass start on a cycle path is my idea of hell. I am not looking forward to it.





_My 'I am not looking forward to this' face_

What am I doing here anyway, I don't like crowds. I look around for another rider on their own to talk to but it feels as if everyone here is from the same club and this is the first time they have met since Covid struck. Perhaps it is. The organiser asks us to choose which group we want to start in - fast, medium or slow. Which would you choose? Probably the same as me.....medium. Everyone else thinks they are medium it seems and no one moves. Eventually some braver souls hesitantly come forward, and disappear up the road.The pressure is on those guys now.

I think the organiser wanted three equal sized groups but it isn't going to happen. We all move off together, a chorus of clicks, on the command "medium group now". Who wants to be called 'slow'? I strike up some conversations awkwardly as we navigate the prams, children and oncoming bikes on the cycle path. 'Do you come here often?' Bikes beside me, behind me, in front of me. Pedestrians look bemused. "Are there more coming" one asks. I have no real idea but yes, probably. Hundreds of us. 

The bikes thin out until there are just two of us riding together. She tells me she has done this audax many times and seems unconcerned that my Wahoo suggests in a flurry of red flashes and angry beeps that we are off route. I follow her back wheel lazily until she stops and says we are not on route. I zoom out the Wahoo and guess at roads and lanes until we are back on route again - adding several extra kilometres and 200 vertical metres to the day. Things can only get better now..... but they don't and now comes a long Cat 3 hill which leaves me breathless and hurting. My fault. I always want to get in front of people. Otherwise I will be in the slow group. I wonder if I have burnt too many matches already 15km into the ride. 

It is a good ride. Quiet lanes, tree shrouded and narrow, down to the sea at Dawlish, then along the coast and up the River Exe estuary. Lots to see and lot of people out seeing it. Lots of people but I haven't seen another rider since Dawlish Warren. I know I complained about too many riders earlier but now it would be nice to have some company. Bike lanes and empty suburban roads lead around Exeter and back into the countryside. I know there is a manned control at 57km which promises food and I am looking forward to it. 

At 67km I admit that to myself that I have managed to miss the control. Go back? Carry on? Missing the control means I am DNF - Did Not Finish. Going back feels wrong too. And it will be uphill. I continue to move forwards whilst thinking about it and latch onto the back of a fast group. They have been slowed by a tardy level crossing - and presumably stopping to eat. I want to hang on to them and do until the road steepens and one by one we are spat out of the back. Not just me that can't keep up it seems. 

Time for a quick stop and a gel. Another long hill ahead and I haven't eaten enough.





_The dawning realisation I have missed the control_

I begin to overtake the spat out riders as the hill continues. The advantage of living in Cornwall is the amount of involuntary hill training we get. The top is a very long way but the next 25km are either downhill or flat and my average speed is going to rise now. More spat out riders are passed but I still can't see the fast group.....

......until the finish where they are just a few minutes ahead of me.

Good news - my fastest 100k. Which means that there are plenty of scones and cream left at the finish (even if Devonians apply the cream before the jam which is just wrong). I am starving.

Bad news - the ride won't count as I missed a control. 

I don't mind. It was a good day out and I learnt from the experience. One, don't follow anyone else even if they say they have done this route before. Two, put the controls as POI on the Wahoo so I get a warning when close. Three, go back and find the control you missed. It isn't a race. It is about endurance, navigation and self reliance. The overall time doesn't matter. 

Sometimes though, you can't help yourself. Speed! Power!


----------



## Chislenko (24 Aug 2021)

My ride was uneventful today save for stopping for a fag and talking to a cyclist on one of these mountain / gravel bikes with a one up front.

His rear cassette, SRAM, something like 10-52 he tells me costs the best part of £300!!!!.

Gobsmacked was I!


----------



## Old jon (24 Aug 2021)

Feels like a long time since my last ride, Thursday it was. Looking fine outdoors, barometer high, so no excuses. Take the Spa for a ride.

Slaid Hill again, Wike and East Keswick next, on the way to Linton. Before reaching that last, just after turning onto the A659, I glanced at the garthing and it told me I had ridden 12.34 miles so far. Enough excitement, methinks, I barely looked at the thing again. Anyway, to reach Linton I have to cross the second river of the ride, the River Wharfe. The Aire was crossed at Crown Point.

Pass the pub, in Linton, and turn left onto Northgate Lane. A bit up and up, this lane, but gradual, and it leads to the T junction where I turn left again to head to Sicklinghall. Just opposite the first house in the village is a road end. The OS map identifies it as a road, less than four metres wide. Someone else has claimed it as a private drive, and put up a sign to that effect. I ignored the sign, and did my first bit of off road riding for a while.



The video does not show the more civilised bits of Stockeld Park, if there are any. The road leads to the A661, where a left turn leads to Spofforth. There is a ruined castle here, and a rather long causeway to ride across the River Crimple. Third river of today’s ride, and turn right at the end of the causeway to take the road to North Deighton. Another right turn in the village has me riding south east to Wetherby.

Busiest bit of the ride, but soon over. Head to Collingham from there, and take the left turn to climb Jewitt Lane. Both steps of it, but I did turn right, onto Compton Lane. The hedges along here have grown thicker and higher, limiting the view of the scenery a bit, but it is still a good road to ride. Through East Rigton on the way to Milner Lane and Thorner, easy going now. Carr Lane is still uphill to leave Thorner, all the way to the A58.

Easy navigating from now on, take that road all the way into Leeds, with a detour to see the Oakwood Clock. It is about five miles from there to home, which I reached with a grin on my old mug, a really good ride it was today. Thirty nine miles, two thousand three hundred feet of ascent and nigh on perfect weather.

Pictures, worth a thousand words?


----------



## Chief Broom (24 Aug 2021)

This is my regular ride along the length of Loch Brora and river Brora and back to the river mouth /sea for a cool drink and relax. About 17/18m which for me is good going  its a nice single track ride though road surface is a bit bad in parts. For fitter riders theres plenty of options, could ride to Rogart, Loch Fleet or Lairg. My next goal is to ride over the hills to Golspie and back along the A9 to Brora


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Aug 2021)

Two rides again today, my morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17.8 mph . I skipped lunch today and only had one banana all day which was a bad idea. I had zero energy on my extended ride home, 28 miles with an average of 15.5 mph. Lovely early evening but feeling really knackered.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Aug 2021)

Yesterday's ride:

I'm seriously lagging behind in my Lunacy Challenge and need to get some qualifying rides done, so it was an early start yesterday morning to get a metric century in.

The forecast was for the weather to be dry but overcast so it was a bit of a disappointment to find it very gloomy with a light drizzle falling when I got the Raleigh out. I went for it anyway, popped my lights on and was on the road shortly before 7am finding the roads nice and quiet as I headed to Condover, Ryton and Stapleton initially before turning west through Exford's Green and Plealey. The main road through Pontesbury was a little busy so I detoured round quieter parts of the village then used the cycleway to Minsterley.

I'd anticipated that the road into Westbury would be busy but it wasn't too bad. The drizzle I'd been riding through eased off after dropping down the hill to Coedwy which improved my mood, especially when I turned onto the quiet lanes through Melverley and Maesbrook, although I could have done without scraping the back of my leg on the pedal at a drink stop. Unfortunately the drizzle returned as I headed to Maesbury Marsh and by Oswestry it was quite unpleasant.

I had a pause for a snack beside Oswestry hill fort and when exchanging pleasantries with a passerby, noticed the start of a migraine coming on. With that and the pervading dampness I could quite easily have called the ride off there, however I decided to ride on and see how things went.

After Gobowen the wet weather eased off again and this time stayed dry as I followed the marked NCN route to Ellesmere. Coming round a blind bend to find a van parked blocking the road with its tailboard down felt like the setup for a comedy sketch - At my pace I wasn't likely to hilariously ride up into the back though and I did appreciate the fact that I wouldn't have any cars following me for a bit.

I had enough miles in hand at Ellesmere that I could head home the most direct way. The legs felt better than on the last couple of challenge rides at around this distance, but the head was aching a bit by now so stops for photos didn't appeal as I rode through Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness and Montford Bridge. I had thought about taking a longer route round the outskirts of Shrewsbury but just stuck to the easy but busier way instead.

Despite things not going quite as I'd hoped, another challenge ride is bagged. I'll have to pull my finger out now to get the rest in.

67.6 miles at 13.7 mph average.





Drink stop near Stapleton. A bit of a contrast to the photo I took in the same spot on a previous challenge ride.





Near Plealey, Earl's Hill is trying to hide in the cloud today.





At Pontesbury.





Melverley church.





At Maesbrook.





Crossing the Montgomery Canal at Maesbury Marsh.





Damp in Oswestry.





The corrugated iron Methodist chapel at Lee Bridges.


----------



## KnittyNorah (25 Aug 2021)

Just a circular 5 miler today and no need for ibuprofen afterwards. Very pleased! 
Canal towpath, lanes, then wide separated cycle paths along wide roads leading past acres of new developments with scarcely a sign of 'normal' life going on in or around them. Herons fishing in the canal as usual, and a heavy harvest along the lanes and the towpath of rowan berries, haws, big fat sloes, blackberries and crab apples. Many of the elderberries are stripped already and it's clear who's been doing that from the evidence of all the purple bird poo around!


----------



## DCBassman (25 Aug 2021)

Yesterday: Ride curtailed by over-long fettling session, particularly on the Scott, which was today's steed. So just a quickie to Leg O'Mutton ramp and back. The fettling had worked, and the replacement rear mech, a venerable Altus from 2001, performed flawlessly, as it always did when attached to my old Trek 800 mtb. Front mech: better, and fewer poor shifts, but chain rub only on the left fott downstroke in certain gears. Chainrings aren't bent, so wonder if the cranks are a bit loose? More fettling needed; the next ride's on the Revell mixte.
It was very obvious that I'd not ridden for two weeks. Ouch! Drink stop at the turn-around point, half way up the ramp. While sitting there, a horse and rider came down, carefully. It's steep!
Stats:


----------



## DCBassman (25 Aug 2021)

footloose crow said:


> Less hilly.


There, maybe! Apart from the NCN, there's no way out of Tavistock that doesn't involve climbing. Which is why I so often use the NCN! On the road, if you want to use the A386 in either direction, it's not bad hills-wise, just bloody dangerous. However, the hills in Cornwall are very definitely concentrated into a much smaller space...Never a flat mile, as they say.
Edit: I remember back in 2018 when a CCer from Bath/Bristol way (?) @heltorchasca, did the Devon C2C _and back_ in one weekend. It was a nasty surprise, all those hills!


----------



## geocycle (25 Aug 2021)

Today’s ride ruined by tubeless fiasco. Drove to Clapham for another attempt on some big Dales hills. All ready but noticed front had deflated a bit even though I’d pumped it before leaving. The mini pump wouldn’t work as the valve wasn’t properly opening due to the congealed sealant. So I decided to replace the valve core as I had a spare and the plastic tool. Inflated the tyre to something that felt ok but as I unscrewed the pump the core came out with it. Couldn’t face another workout-by-mini-pump so abandoned. Put a whole new valve in at home, replaced sealant and reseated tyre with Track pump. Will be replacing with tubes when these have worn out.


----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Aug 2021)

A ride I've wanted to do for a while so I set of alone on it today.
Setting off from Portadown and following the tow path along the canal that goes to newry some 20 miles away.
So...set off around 12 and today...it's hot here!
I'd estimate it's close to the mid 20s here today. An awful lot of cyclists on the route but it is very bike friendly and a dam good surface.
Definitely will use it again.
It's about 20 miles from my house so I have the rack on the car,drive there,park up and off we go.
Glad I didn't puncture as forgot the pump.
If you're based in n.i... definitely try this route


[ATTACH type="full" 





al





t="605999"]605999[/ATTACH]


----------



## AndreaJ (25 Aug 2021)

The annoying click on my better bike is looking more like an annoying wobble now so I thought I had better ride my commuting bike for a bit rather than make it even worse or have it break miles away from home. 
Started off to Whixall and up to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank and across to Alkington. Turned off into Tilstock, past the pub then the next turning back into Whixall. Came across the first hedge cutter of the year which luckily hadn’t got very far so not too many sharp bits to dodge and turned off to Steele Heath onto the Whitchurch Road as far as the first turning to Prees. Into Prees taking the lane by the fire station to Edstaston back onto the Whitchurch road. Decided to turn back onto the lanes to Creamore to avoid the traffic, and into Wem. Over the railway crossing to Aston with the worst driving of the day courtesy of a police car overtaking me on a corner with a van coming the other way! Through Aston to Barkers Green, Tilley and Loppington. Took the slightly longer way home via Wolverley to make sure it was over 50km. 32.5 miles, saw a few other cyclists, a few runners and unusually nobody walking a dog.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2021)

On the way to work yesterday...


----------



## Old jon (26 Aug 2021)

A cool morning with some breeze, and I want to take the fixed out for a ride downstream at the side of the Aire. To Woodlesford, and decide where to go after that.

Keep on downriver was the decision, past Lemonroyd Marina. There is a lock at the southern end of this, down to the river again. The towpath is no more, but there is a bridleway to ride on, or a restricted byway. The surface is a bit variable and occasionally muddy, and eventually there is a couple of bridges across the river. The first is footbridge wide and the second a good bit wider. I went for the wider one forgetting that the roadway is lumpy. Ah well, St. Aiden’s RSPB reserve is next.



Once out of there the village of Great Preston is visible to the right, until I turned left to head for Swillington. The first upward tending road of the morning, it took a bit of effort. Turn right to head for Garforth and at the traffic lights before the railway station turn left. Barwick in Elmet is this way and it is usually a quiet road. Not this morning, I had forgotten all the local road closures. The Leeds Festival causes closures most years, including this one. And there is a crop of extra closed roads due to the construction of the East Leeds Orbital thing. Are we sending East Leeds into space?

Scholes after Barwick, Leeds Road is closed. A bit of A64 to Thorner Lane, which is only open to residents and this cyclist. A couple of people were asking car drivers something and telling most of them to turn around and go back. Carr Lane, as has become usual, out of Thorner, and there is another driver interrogation barrier, a hundred yards or so before reaching the A58. Where I turned left to head back to Leeds. All downhill, past the clock at Oakwood, cross the river at Crown Point and home is near. The end of the street it started on, I can see home, feel the smile. A good thirty one miles of pedalling, fixed wheel is like that, and close to 1300 feet of climbing. Great, it was.

And the graphical representation.


----------



## geocycle (26 Aug 2021)

Third time lucky! After having a road closure requiring a change of plans at the weekend and the tubeless fiasco described above (thanks for the support) yesterday, I finally got out to Malham. parked in Clapham then out through Austwick and Wharfe to Stainforth. Cool and brisk headwind from NE. Climbed up the flank of Penyghent and dropped down into Halton Gill. I love that road with some great views. Then a fantastic ride down Littondale until its intersection with Wharfedale. Had lunch at the trout farm at Kilnsey then down to Grassington. i appreciated the change in direction and picked up a tail wind as I passed through Calendar Girls country to spare my blushes. Then followed the way of the roses to Airton. The road then took me to Malham which was heaving and up the steep climb at the side of the cove. then back to Clapham following the outward route. Lots of cyclists out for a weekday. Did a slow 54 mile loop with 1600m of climbing.

pictures looking back to Penyghent at top of Littondale, Malham limestone scenery and the descent home looking west to the sea.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2021)

*Yesterday:* Plans for a ride in the afternoon didn't work out but it was a really pleasant evening so I got the knockabout bike out and headed off to do a variation of my Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cound route.

The A49 was nicely quiet at the start which set the tone for the ride generally - it was almost like going back to the days of lockdown. One driver went for an overtake over the ramp by Frodesley Lane Farm but fortunately for him the recent closure here was to lessen the steepness of the approaches - makes me think the temporary repair of the weak culvert is going to be there for the long haul.

At Cound Moor there were the sounds of geese overhead and in the fields to the side of me. They seem to be gathering early this year - an indication of what the winter will be like? At the end of the long straight I had a good view of the sun about to set behind the trees.

There was the smell of a barbecue on the go at Harnage and again at Cound. I couldn't make out the flag of the day as there was no wind to stir it. It was a green one this time with what could have been a regimental crest on.

I decided to take the road towards Pitchford then Cantlop again and, like last time, extended the route to Condover via the Kingstreet crossroads and Lyon's Lane then headed the flatter way home as the light faded.

It would have been better if it hadn't been as cloudy but it was a really nice late summer evening that made me relax and take it easy.

25 miles at 13.2 mph average.





Usual view to the hills from Ryton. I needed to hold the camera up to see over the maize.





The setting sun as seen from Shore Lane. The scene was much redder to the naked eye than the camera has captured.





View to the Wrekin near Harnage.





Another favourite viewpoint on Lyon's Lane. The reflectives work well - hopefully I'm very visible to other road users.


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Aug 2021)

Another afternoon ride on a lovely sunny day. Set off taking the shorter route to Ellesmere through Northwood and Welshampton as far as the school where I turned off down Stocks Lane, it finally looked like the farmer had actually tried to scrape some of the mud and farmyard off the hill at last. Followed a slow tractor into Ellesmere then out to Lee. Carried on as far as Weston Lullingfields, Marton and Burlton before turning off to Loppington and back home. Lots of farmers busy cutting barley in the sun and moving bales of straw which always smells of summer. 24 miles.


----------



## gavgav (26 Aug 2021)

After the sort of day working, that you wish you’d never got out of bed, with nothing going well, I simply had to get out for a blast in the beautiful warm evening sunshine.

My most regular weekday route, via Meole Village, Hook a Gate and Annscroft. I almost fell off the bike there, in shock, as the temporary lights that have been there for what must be at least 6 months, with no sign of anyone working, have been removed!!

Continued on to Exfords Green, then had half an hour at dads, before heading out again to Gonsal, Ryton, Berriewood, Cantlop, Betton Abbots and home.

A perfect evening and very relaxing ride, for 16.31 miles at 13.4mph avg


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2021)

With the weather having settled down, today looked good for another Lunacy Challenge ride. I didn't set my alarm quite so early as I did on monday but still managed to get on the road for about 7.40am into an autumnal feeling morning with not too much traffic on the road, as I'd hoped for.

The route started off a bit meandering, heading south through Condover to Ryton then heading back towards Condover via Wheathall and Berriewood before joining the road to Cantlop, Pitchford, Acton Burnell and out towards Longnor. I was aiming for Cardington next so carried on along the old Roman road then up the climb to Folly Bank. The climb seemed a bit of a drag this time but the descent the other side was great with the speed topping out a little faster than I'm used to.

Turning northwards again meant turning into the wind which seemed a little stronger than I was expecting. As a result, progress was steady to Hughley and Lower Springs. My fleece came off at a snack stop not far from Harley but went back on again within half a mile as that wind was still quite chilly.

Approaching the main road at Cressage it looked quite busy but there was a lull during the short time I was on it, which is always nice. I headed through Eaton Constantine and climbed to Uppington, finding this stretch quite popular with cyclists. The descent of Bluebell Lane wasn't as swift as usual due to the headwind, which I would have for a while yet - I was starting to think it might have been better to ride the route in the opposite direction, although that would have meant starting and finishing with a headwind. Around this point I wasn't sure whether I'd judged the distance correctly so took a detour through Withington on the way to Rodington Heath, Roden, Poynton Green and Astley.

At Hadnall the legs started to feel like they had a bit more energy which helped on the climb out of the village and the climb to Shotton Hall a couple of miles later. I headed through Harmer Hill and completely neglected to take any photos here or in Myddle as I'd got into a good rhythm and didn't want to risk spoiling it. Even though the road to Baschurch wasn't busy I elected to take the quieter lane through Fenemere which was very enjoyable. A detour into the old part of Baschurch was good for a change of scene before I got back on track heading for Little Ness and Montford Bridge. A nice surprise at Nib Heath was finding a traction engine stopped at the roadside.

The road through Montford Bridge was relatively busy which enticed me to take the slightly longer alternative route round the western edges of Shrewsbury, through housing estates old and new, then along the lanes to Nobold (enjoying this area while it lasts as the local plan has all this down as development land over the next few years). Dropping through Meole Brace I rejoined my usual route to find everything grinding to a halt as the Bank Holiday weekend traffic works its way through. Fortunately by this point I'm on cycleways much of the way home so avoid all of it.

67.5 miles at 13.6mph average. No quicker than last time but the legs felt better in the later stages of the ride so that I'm a little more confident about being able to build back up to the longer rides I was doing before.





Early on, view to the hills from near Wheathall.





Cardington.





At Withington. I'm not certain whether the sign is original or a reproduction but I like it anyway.





Jumping on quite a bit - the New Inn in Baschurch.





Very nice Burrell tractor seen at Nib Heath. It should have been the County of Salop Steam Rally this weekend.





All getting a bit slow with the weekend traffic.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Aug 2021)

A "get out of the house or you'll go nuts" ride today.
Took the Revell mixte, as mentioned up there ^^^ somewhere. All good, headset didn't fall off. All smooth, not very busy at first. Stopped half way up Leg O'Mutton ramp, drink and energy bar, and a rest. Let a couple get past, then remounted. They were spinning some quite low gears, while I bottomed out at 36-36, so although they'd done it in one hit, they were knackered and I began to reel them in. Then, of course, they reached the top first, and simply vanished...
I did actually keep them within a few yards all the way to Clearbrook. They went down past the pub as per NCN27, I took off right at the bridge for my latest loop, which is steeper even that the LoM ramp. I'm never even going to *think* about going UP this one. Down is so steep, that you need to fling your butt back off the saddle, or front braking will see you over the top. The road surface is crap too, so it's actually quite nasty. The final stretch to where you can rejoin NCN27 is straight and swift, very enjoyable. Back on to the NCN, heading back to Tavistock. Passed my two erstwhile companions. Now it was very busy, with many families coming out after lunch, and it remained so all the way home.
A good ride, the mixte just worked, as it does, and the weather was great, not too hot.
Stats:





Might be more tomorrow, but pretty knackered after not much sleep last night.
Edit: this sees me passing 2020's total of 605 by a couple of miles, so well ahead! To clarify, the ticker total if from November 2020 to end 2021.
Reason for 2nd edit: misspelt 'edit'.


----------



## KnittyNorah (27 Aug 2021)

Brilliant ride today - enjoyed it so much. I had a day at the seaside with my bike!

The ride to the station was about 3.5 miles and ... interesting ... lots of confusing roadworks once I got off the canal and eventually I emerged from a maze of alleyways, ginnels and cut-throughs with the station in sight. Confusion reigned as inside it has _all changed _since I was last there! Eventually I sorted my ticket, then saw what appeared to be subway access to the platforms. Well there was a nice ramp down so why wouldn't there be ramps back up too? There were no warnings that there _weren't _...

Fortunately a willing, sturdy, young man offered to carry the bike up the stairs for me. Thanks! The chap from Northern Rail on the platform wasn't sure which end of the train the bike section would be, but as it was only a 2-carriage train, there wasn't much to go wrong! I went and waited by the one other cyclist so that if any more turned up and the staff got sticky about the 'more than two' rule, it was clear that we were there first. Although if it _had_ got sticky, my bike could've been folded to make space. I needed only minimal help to board, and that only because I'm very short so simply can't reach far enough. Nowhere and nothing to attach bikes to, so we had to perch/lean and hold them ourselves, but Preston - Lytham is only 20 minutes, so it wasn't a hardship. Also in the space were two lads with scooters, two mums with buggies, and a bloke with some very odd and large bits of fishing equipment that had to be held at awkward angles in order to prevent them hitting the roof of the carriage/people's heads in the seats about five rows down/blocking the aisles etc - but he managed OK, long practice I think!

Disembarking all went surprisingly smoothly, as we'd shared where we were getting off and arranged ourselves accordingly as the train left Preston. Lytham station itself had not a single step - excellent , easy access! - and the old station building is now an attractive looking bar/grill.

After winding my way through the back streets of Lytham, I came out exactly where I wanted to be and crossed the road over to the 'greens' and onto the sea-edge shared path, just a little way south of the windmill. Bright, warm day though it was, the wind was blowing fairly briskly from the north and I was cycling into the teeth of it. Why oh why hadn't I stayed on the train up to Squires Gate or even Blackpool South, then I'd have been cycling south with the wind behind me helping me on my way? I'd have arrived in Lytham cool, relaxed and still with plenty of energy ...

It was what it was, though, and off I set, only to stop soon for some delicious ice-cream (it's a necessary part of being at the seaside I always think!) and onward again, the northerly breeze strengthening. Lots of people cycling towards me but not as many passing me as I had expected. I don't think it was because I'd increased my speed - more that they were being even more hindered by the wind than I was! Just past the Fairhaven Lakes I stopped again at a little trailer for a really good coffee and a pastry, and sat there for a while; the breeze could hardly be felt in even the tiny bit of shelter from the trailer and it was _warm_ ...

Off again, on a 'shared pavement', which at times _really _wasn't quite wide enough, alongside a not-too-busy and not very fast road. The saving grace of the inadequate shared path was the nature of the road it's on and I was happy to use the road. As I approached St Annes, it started getting busier; fortunately the shared track moved away from the road and soon it was full 'seaside resort' mode, which of necessity became much slower cycling - ornamental gardens, playgrounds, miniature golf, children's funfair, a clean beach of golden sand with lots of digging activity, buckets and spades for sale - and a spacious, spotless, tiled paddling pool in which a multitude of happy children were having the time of their lives, free of charge. Past the small pier, then back to the sand dunes, again having a 'shared pavement' beside a now busier, and much faster, road. Of course I could ride in that road too, but that is not my idea of 'fun' or 'relaxing' ...

As I was passing Blackpool Airport inland to me, I was suddenly not just annoyed with this apology for a half-decent cycle path but tired of the north wind, and had no fancy for cycling through the raucous delights of Blackpool Promenade either. Just before I arrived in Blackpool proper, I turned inland to Squires Gate station. Phew! I was glad of the prospect of being out of the wind as much as anything. 7.2 miles from Lytham Station to Squires Gate Station. Again a pleasant sturdy young man offered to carry my bike up a flight of steps for me and I had only a short wait before I got the train back to Preston. 

This time back in Preston, I knew where to find the lifts on the platforms, which decanted me into a low-arched, musty-smelling, deserted underground passageway, very different from the one I'd used in the morning. The only exits from it appeared to be by other lifts - including the 'way out' lift - although there were various firmly-locked, even chained and padlocked, doors along the considerable length of this passageway. Spooky!

Finding my way through the back streets and the ginnels and cut-throughs to access the canal towpath was much easier having already done it in the other direction and home again after another 3.5 miles or so from the station.

So a grand total of about 14.3 miles today - although, granted, broken into three pieces. And a simply lovely day out. Northern Rail made taking the bike both trouble-free _and_ cost-free. Can't do much better than that!

Next week I hope to do more of the coastal route - _and I'll check the wind first!_


----------



## cyberknight (28 Aug 2021)

Just usual commute home , left work just after midnight and plodded home . the first 4 miles is against the traffic flow along the cycle path and you wouldn't believe the amount of lorries at that time of day its like a permanent headwind  
Got to a set of lights and being a dutiful (?) rider i stopped but the filter for my turn didnt recognize i was there and after 2 full cycles on them i said "f%%k it " and went through on the next green on the other side even though my light was still red .
Got home about 12.45 am and mini ck one was still up and decided to give me his sole attention aka nattering on constantly , much as i love my kid im hot, tired, hungry and thirsty just shut up please !
On a final note i have had a squeak every time i shifted to an easier gear and couldnt work out what it was, turns out it was the cable on the guide under the BB , a quick spray of gt 85 fixed it


----------



## Old jon (28 Aug 2021)

Definitely a morning to take Jacko out for a pedal. Blue skies, promise of warmth, a gentle breeze and a route in mind as well! That did change though.

Even before I had crossed the Aire, at Crown Point, I remembered that Almscliff Crag had been visited nine or ten days ago. Think of somewhere else, while riding to Slaid Hill. Once there, turn left to pass the pub car park, at least two groups of riders there. Carry on, Alwoodley Gates to King Lane, passing Golden Acre Park on the way to King’s Road.

Which descends nicely to Bramhope. Head for Otley, but turn left to reach Old Lane, then through Old Bramhope and across the A658. Reaching Otley Old Road turn left and almost immediately right. There is a bit more climbing to do yet, but once past the Royalty, a pub that cannot have locals, anyway, once past there the road drops. Quickly too. There is a temptation to just let it go, but the road surface needs to be better. And anyway, its a mostly straight boring road. But the views are good.



In Menston, turn right. This is a busy road, and the way off it is a second exit turn at the next, orrible, roundabout. This aims at the roundabout at the bottom of Leeds Road in Otley, but force of long held habit makes me turn left long before there to reach the way into the town passing the mill, used to be the A660. So, through the middle of town on market day, slowly, to go to the bottom of Leeds Road. Habit can be odd.

The last significant up of the ride, to the top of Leeds Road. It is a two mile slog, but there is that sense of achievement. And I take the easy way back to Leeds, same road all the way to Headingley. Which was busy, I had forgotten the cricket match. Down the hill to Kirkstall, thought to avoid the almost certainly busy towpath and ride through Leeds’ town centre. Busy.

Leave by way of Neville Street, busy again, bus passengers to Leeds Festival at Bramham. Turn left onto Great Wilson Street, Hunslet was calm and quiet. And so was the rest of the way home. A grin to reach that, thirty six miles after leaving. Nineteen hundred feet of going up in with all that. Really enjoyed it all.

Versatile device, don't even have to tell it what to do,


----------



## Archie_tect (28 Aug 2021)

Ist ride since 29th July, due to work, new grand-daughetr and the rest of my family getting Covid [all OK now, thanks to being vaccinated- 2 week old G-D also got it from my son but just had a snuffly nose thankfully].

Anyway, today we went out on the tandem for 24 sunny miles up to Matfen Village Cafe... lovely to be out again!


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Aug 2021)

Blue sky and sunshine this morning and I decided that I would go on my bike while my daughter got herself organised (slowly) to help me take some rubbish to the tip. 
Started out to Loppington, Brown Heath and across to Colemere, followed the lane around Colemere ,which seemed to be surprisingly quiet for a nice day, into Lyneal , past the caravan park to Hampton Bank. Turned off by the canal to Bettisfield, back to Northwood then to Whixall. Took the towpath towards the Moss car park and back onto the lanes. Turned towards home through the other side of Northwood. Managed to cross the canal 7 times in total. Lovely morning to be out and very few people about. 21 miles and was still ready before my daughter!


----------



## Mike_P (28 Aug 2021)

Saturday midday, sun out, sun tan lotion on, and the start of the 7th letter ABC hunt; the idea had been to start it on a different version of the Hessay ride done last Sunday continuing to Wheldr*a*ke and Wether*b*y but last weekends weather saw that off. Consequentially a change of plan with instead a variation and shortening of the ride to Coxwold and beyond done in late June.

Ran into standing traffic in Killinghall on the B6161 which continued most of the way to Ripley on the A61; overtook when safe to do so. A food festival at Ripley was the cause.

More queuing traffic at Ripon quickly overtaken for a McDonalds drive through. Pass the racecourse on the B6265 I caught up with a cyclist plainly with a saddle too low; passing traffic precluded an overtake and beyond the nominally single carriageway bridge over the River Ure hoards of cyclists headed the other way then abuse was hurled by some yob in an overtaking car and expletives returned.

Via Copt Hewick to Rainton and a pause for a snack. Beyond Topcliffe I differed the route by heading towards Dalton Industrial Estate and just before entering it turned onto a single track lane to Eldmire where harvesting had been undertaken




Turning east at an unsigned junction brought to me to no through route I had tried in July and north along that brought to an end the diversion. Beyond Hutton Sessay an old sports car but DVLA and Goggle this time are silent.




Straight over a deserted A19; in the lumpy terrain beyond tandem riders crested the climb in the opposite direction as l flew downwards to tackle the climb beyond; the steepest part, 18.5%, is near the foot so some momentum simplifies that. Now for the main trim of the previous ride by continuing straight through Carlton Husthwaite and another narrow lane, just managed to get pass a tractor and trailer. The road then went upwards to join the return part of the previous route just outside of Husthw*a*ite, where the church is the St Nicholas.








Back to the A19, now with a bit of traffic on it, for a staggered crossing of it. Part of the Rasklef-Bafferton road had had ‘surface dressing’ undertaken on it – the previous nice smooth surface was now rough. Thence via Thornton Bridge to the riverside park at Langthorpe. There was a set of TTLs in Boroughbridge. Through Staveley on more surface dressing albeit reasonably smooth to reach Knares*b*orough








Along the cycle track on the A59 hill and the Starbeck branch of NCN67
53.72 miles 1975ft climbed 14.9mph avg


----------



## Jon George (29 Aug 2021)

It's been a long time since I've posted on this thread, but I felt motivated today because I took a wrong turn on my ride this morning. I ended up going down a No Through Road that I have actually been intending to explore for years, but kept forgetting about. The road takes you along a ridge overlooking the southern bank of The Orwell and one of the pics I took has a line of trees in the distance that I (and @Jenkins) have included many a time here.
Suffolk in Summer.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Aug 2021)

Out on the Spesh Roubaix for a change for a ride with Suzanne and David from our village. Suzanne’s first ride since she had Covid so a much slower pace than she normally rides.
26.7 miles with an average of 16.4 mph with a stop for coffee at Naburn Marina.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2021)

Over the last few years through me organising some forum rides a little gang of Ccers formed and we regularly used to ride together taking it turns to plot routes . Today the 4 of us rode together sounds nothing unusual except we think the last time the 4 of us rode to together was Sept 2019 when we rode back from the world champs in Harrogate , combinations of 2 or 3 have rode together but not the 4 of us due to a multitude of reasons . Out the door a few extra miles at 8.15 to get to Quorn 8 miles away by 09.30 .Anstey ,Groby coming back to Anstey a rider appeared out of a farm gateway after a nature break and it's no other than @Supersuperleeds who had been out even earlier for more miles . So we rode to Quorn together chatting away got to the meeting point and soon @tallliman rolled in me and @Supersuperleeds didn't mention the football much as @tallliman is a Arsenal fan .Soon @Noodle Legs joined us and after a quick chat regarding the route it was basically follow me .Destination Nice Pie cafe . Quorn , Mountsorrel ,Sileby and the climbing starts ,Seagrave rd first then Berrycott lane in Seagrave were dispatched and the cafe was reached . A relaxed stop chatting away where a combinations of cakes ,Sausage sandwich and my staple beans on toast were consumed . The return route was decided and it was back down the Wreake valley . The return leg started relaxed but as we come out of the village of Thrussington I spotted a large club group ahead I told @Supersuperleeds not to chase them ,then I proceed to chase and overtake them all  soon @Supersuperleeds fly's past me and soon the 4 of us are dropping the club I presume it was the social group . I few silly races up climbs and down descents followed before we got to Cossington were we split into groups of 2 agreeing not to leave it so long again . @tallliman and @Noodle Legs headed for Loughborough and me and @Supersuperleeds rode back to Rothley together before parting ways . I headed home via Swithland to get past 50 miles finishing on 51.3 ,@noodlelegs bagged 54 miles and @tallliman racked up 41 and @Supersuperleeds out did us all with 80 miles it was just like the old days .A great ride made by the company


----------



## geocycle (29 Aug 2021)

Swapped geology from the limestone of the Dales to the gritstone of Bowland today. Rode out into a light easterly with some sunshine through the cloud. Over the Trough through Dunsop Bridge which seemed busy to Newton. Took the road south and up over Newton fell. It always catches me out how steep it is and it just touches 300m above sea level. Then down for lunch in Chipping with about 30 other cyclists mainly from Blackpool CC. Steady ride home completing 50 miles and 1310 m of climbing.

Pictures east of the trough and North of Chipping.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Aug 2021)

13 rider said:


> Over the last few years through me organising some forum rides a little gang of Ccers formed and we regularly used to ride together taking it turns to plot routes . Today the 4 of us rode together sounds nothing unusual except we think the last time the 4 of us rode to together was Sept 2019 when we rode back from the world champs in Harrogate , combinations of 2 or 3 have rode together but not the 4 of us due to a multitude of reasons . Out the door a few extra miles at 8.15 to get to Quorn 8 miles away by 09.30 .Anstey ,Groby coming back to Anstey a rider appeared out of a farm gateway after a nature break and it's no other than @Supersuperleeds who had been out even earlier for more miles . So we rode to Quorn together chatting away got to the meeting point and soon @tallliman rolled in me and @Supersuperleeds didn't mention the football much as @tallliman is a Arsenal fan .Soon @Noodle Legs joined us and after a quick chat regarding the route it was basically follow me .Destination Nice Pie cafe . Quorn , Mountsorrel ,Sileby and the climbing starts ,Seagrave rd first then Berrycott lane in Seagrave were dispatched and the cafe was reached . A relaxed stop chatting away where a combinations of cakes ,Sausage sandwich and my staple beans on toast were consumed . The return route was decided and it was back down the Wreake valley . The return leg started relaxed but as we come out of the village of Thrussington I spotted a large club group ahead I told @Supersuperleeds not to chase them ,then I proceed to chase and overtake them all  soon @Supersuperleeds fly's past me and soon the 4 of us are dropping the club I presume it was the social group . I few silly races up climbs and down descents followed before we got to Cossington were we split into groups of 2 agreeing not to leave it so long again . @tallliman and @Noodle Legs headed for Loughborough and me and @Supersuperleeds rode back to Rothley together before parting ways . I headed home via Swithland to get past 50 miles finishing on 51.3 ,@noodlelegs bagged 54 miles and @tallliman racked up 41 and @Supersuperleeds out did us all with 80 miles it was just like the old days .A great ride made by the company


Yeah it was nice to get the clan back together for a spin, it’s been way too long! Have definitely missed it for sure!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2021)

I was hoping to get in an outing with my brother today as he has a rare day off, unfortunately though the unsociable hours at his work had caught up with him and he'd gone back to sleep, so I headed out on my own instead. I thought I'd give the Galaxy a run and headed off to do one of my longer regular routes: Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back.

I was expecting a lot of traffic on the main road at the start but it wasn't too bad and my arrival at the junction coincided with someone using the pedestrian crossing just along the road giving me a good gap to get out into. I had a good run to Condover then turned back into the wind along Lyon's Lane. I'd expected this to slow me down a fair bit but on this bike the headwind didn't seem too much of an issue.

I headed to Berrington, Cross Houses and Atcham without having to mix with too much traffic. There were a few cyclists at the cafe in Upton Magna but not many out on the road which I found surprising given that the weather was sunny and pleasantly warm. When I did meet a couple of cyclists on the way to Withington it was when a small van was overtaking them and apparently didn't care about me coming the other way. Withington was holding its summer fete and scarecrow festival so there were plenty of people walking into the village from the parking field to be careful of.

It was quieter after that and I was about to turn southwards so picked up the tailwind and got fairly swept along to Walcot and along Bluebell Lane. I enjoyed the novelty of having help up the hills before and after Uppington (the prevailing wind means it's normally a headwind here), then it was a swift descent through Eaton Constantine and down to Cressage.

I had a good climb out of Cressage up Shore Lane (no tailwind as it's sheltered - it was just that the legs felt good) and got along fairly well to Cound Moor on roads only shared with a couple of cars in about three miles. The climb I usually dislike on the way to Acton Burnell felt easy today. Arriving in the village I thought I'd take a detour to the castle for a change.

Heading on through Frodesley as usual, I was still enjoying the tailwind. Some sort of vintage tractor gathering seemed to be going on in one of the fields close to Longnor and I suspect it's some of the owners who would usually have been at the steam rally this weekend.

Heading through Longnor and turning back into the wind, it didn't seem to slow progress very much at all. I caught and overtook a rider who'd passed me while I was stopped for a drink but then barely saw a soul until back to Condover where there were a couple of riders rigged for touring (they were turning off before I reached them).

I risked the short way back along the main road and found it still much quieter than expected for the bank holiday weekend. I'm not complaining.

35.4 miles at 15.4 mph average. Maybe not the ride I'd had in mind but I did enjoy it.





A pause at Walcot bridge. I was trying out another new bag for this one - a Carradura rack bag. (I've had a birthday recently, could you tell? )





View to the Wrekin from Uppington.









A couple of shots from Acton Burnell Castle.





The tractor meet near Longnor. I could only get a couple of machines in shot from where I took the photo.


----------



## Mike_P (29 Aug 2021)

Sunday midday, cloudy but dry and a north easterly so a long sleeve jersey donned. A week on east through Ferrensby again, this time via Knaresborough rather than Ripley. Then to Great Ouseburn for the first snack / sportcam battery change. Over Aldwark Bridge and for first time non stop over the East Coast mainline on the single carriageway width bridge in Tollerton. Thereafter a slight pause to get across the staggered crossing of the A19; a cycling club were trying to do the opposing crossing. At Huby it dawned on me the Komoot sourced route on the Wahoo was intent on sending me down an unmade track; OS maps on the phone checked and carried on east to Sutton on the Forest for pretty quick run south on the B1363 with a cross tail wind to Wiggington, picking up the planned route and pausing for another snack etc. Then through Haxby and a half semi circular route via Towthorpe to the 7th letter ABC of Earswi*c*k.




Headed south opting to use the cycle route around the junction with the A1237; would have been simpler to stay on the carriageway especially as the Defy promptly partly threw its chain off in disgust. Subsequently corrected a missed turning to reach the A1036 (the old A64 before the York bypass was built). Followed a quite good cycle lane alongside on the wide pavement; the road itself having an inner bus lane in this direction, then south east through Tang Hall and across the A1037 onto a road blocked off to through vehicle traffic. Turned south west so partly looping around York University to reach Fulfor*d.








*
A local cycle path then brought me to the crossing of the River Ouse on Millennium Bridge, which forms part of both NCN66 as well as the York Orbital cycle route.




I followed the latter along various residential streets as far its junction 3 and then headed north west crossing the East Coast mainline again to reach Holgat*e* where the Methodist Church sign substituted in the absence of any other.




A brief off route deviation to a suburban street with a very unusual feature; a windmill! Built in 1770 it was in use until c.1933. It has been renovated this century and flour is ground.




West on the B1224 for a further snack break at Rufforth; then to Long Marston and as per last Sunday through Tockwith, Coneythorpe and Little Ribston but then via the Nidd Gorge and yesterdays route from Knaresborough.
66.5 miles 107km 1864ft climbed 14.1mph avg


----------



## cwskas (30 Aug 2021)

*HOTTER’N HELL HUNDRED*​
Yesterday I had the pleasure of riding with my oldest son in the HOTTER’N HELL HUNDRED in Wichita Falls, TX.

From their website:

“Hotter’N Hell Hundred grew out of efforts to find a special way for Wichita Falls to celebrate its 1982 centennial. The Wichita Falls Bicycle Club proposed a bicycle ride – 100 miles in 100 degree heat to celebrate 100 years, coining the name: Hotter’N Hell Hundred. The rest is Hotter’N Hell History.”​
Last year was the 40th anniversary of the ride but it was postponed due to COVID and all were encouraged to ride a virtual ride of their choosing. This year it was in person and I signed up to do the 100 mile ride. My son agreed to also sign up but just do 100 km. We would get to ride together for the first 30 miles or so.

The ride started at 7:00 am with the 100 mile ‘Speedsters’ group, then several other groups and we started in the ‘Hopefuls’ group, riders who hoped to finish in 8 hours.

*4 blocks of riders in front of us, waiting to start. I have no idea how many behind us.*​










*About to roll across the start line*



​There are rest stops provided approximately every 10 miles with 2 extra rest stops near the end allowing for 4 rest stops in the last 20 miles. They also have a checkpoint at about mile 60 which is called Hell’s Gate. If you don’t arrive at that checkpoint by 12:30 pm you are not allowed to continue and are diverted to a shorter route which results in 75 miles.






It was a fairly cool morning for August in Texas and we decided we could skip the first rest stop and use all the others. Things were going so well that my son decided he would stick with me on the 100 mile course and just take the shorter Hell’s Gate route for 75 miles. We also decided to keep a faster pace and make short stops to insure we arrive at Hell’s Gate before the deadline.




​We skipped rest stops 2, 4 & 6 and used all of the others. In retrospect we should have stopped at 6 but It was not far before Hell’s Gate and we (incorrectly) thought there might be a chance to fill the bottles there.






We reached Hell's Gate at 11:30 am with a moving average of almost 17 mph for the first 60 miles, both had plenty of water. We stopped for a picture and headed on.




​The next 20 miles were much harder on us, temperatures were in the high 90s and you could feel the heat coming off the road. We had a 10-12 mph headwind for most of this time and there were a number of long fairly small grades. My trike goes much slower uphill than down for some reason. And climbing really makes my legs hurt. 

We came to the conclusion we might should have paced ourselves a little slower. At 85 miles were were averaging 15 and were really feeling the heat. Rest stops got longer and we used all of them plus a stop in the shade for a short break about 90 miles.






After leaving the last rest stop with 7 miles to the finish line and taking advantage of a fairly long downhill we were elated and doing near 30 mph smelling the finish line. As the road leveled out again Joel noticed his front tire was losing air … with only 3 miles to the finish!

Fortunately he had a spare tube and we were rolling again in less than 10 minutes . . . into suburbia . . . over some bridges . . . into downtown and across the finish line. They had a fire hydrant and hose which was spraying a huge wall of water you could ride through about 20 yards past the finish line. We went through twice, but I didn’t think to get a picture of it. We were quick to get loaded and head for a nice meal, then off to bed early.

*Looking back at the finish line*








​Trip time: 8h53m 11.3 mph
Cycling: 6h58m 14.4 mph

It took us 4.5 hours to do the first 60 miles and almost 5 hours to do the last 40!

Willie


----------



## Old jon (30 Aug 2021)

Not a patch on the one above ^^^^^, but here is my bit.

A grey morning but that is no hindrance to riding a bike. Which bike? Let’s take the Spa today. Where to? Difficult, that one. But go north.

And it was cool this morning too. A brisk pedal into Holbeck and out again warmed me up, cross the Aire and it is a long way up to Slaid Hill. From there to Wike and turn left to return to Harrogate Road, aka the A61, and ride to Harewood. North, that is. Take the quiet way down the hill, through the estate and multiple dog walkers. All friendly today. Had to wait for traffic when I reached the A659, I was turning right. A couple of lasses rode past going the way I intended to. They were a fair bit ahead when I could start moving again.

Cross the Wharfe, oh, did I mention the first rain shower? The road rises a bit to the right turn onto Swindon Lane. The two in front had the space to turn, I had a solid line of traffic to wait for. By the time I / we reached the bottom of the climb to Kirkby Overblow I had caught up. A phone rang, they stopped and I carried on. The views leaving the village, on the way to Sicklinghall, were really good this morning. You could see the rain approaching. At the top of Sicklinghall, the village is built on a hill, I stopped for a munch, and was passed by those two again.



Carry on, the road leads to Wetherby, and I took the right turn to Linton. That couple did also, but far enough in front of me that I did not see them turn. By the time Linton Main Street was reached I had decided to turn whichever way they did not. Wetherby it was, for me. From there, Collingham put me back on my intended course, go up Jewitt Lane.

And it was busy! Yes, Bank Holiday and various road closures locally will change traffic patterns, but Jewitt Lane goes nowhere from nowhere. Ah well. A bit short of the top I turned onto Compton Lane, which was relatively quiet. All the way to Rigton Green when things slowed down again. Police (Yes, police!) were directing drivers away from Holme Farm Lane. Odd, and I was waved through. Good. Two more checkpoints on the way to Thorner, leave there on, you guessed, Carr Lane and one more spy movie checkpoint on the way to the A58.

Turn left for the easy way home from here, in fact unless I want to ride back to Slaid Hill it is the only way home. Back across the River Aire on Crown Point Bridge, out of Hunslet by riding along a bit of Jack Lane and turn left for the flyover. Soon home after thirty eight miles of pedalling enjoyment, with 2116 feet of upness in the recipe. Worth much more than a grin.

The garthing did its usual excellent job,


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Aug 2021)

Another ride out on the Spesh Roubaix to Naburn Marina for Cappuccino. 26.2 miles with an average of 16.9 mph.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Aug 2021)

Blackpool .... early morning weekend rides.
0700hrs on Saturday morning from Little Bispham car park.
0630hrs on Sunday morning from little Bispham car park.
Both mornings the weather was beautiful, warm bright sunshine ... and lots of people about on cycles and jogging and a few rough sleepers stirring from the shelters along the promenade .... council workers out in high numbers clearing up the rubbish and machining the surface of the beach ready for a new onslaught from the public ...
A total of 36 miles for the 2 days, 23 Saturday and 13 Sunday .....






North Pier Saturday morning.





Not sure whether this is "Lazy Racism” by Blackpool Council, ... A tribute to the Taliban, .... or possibly a scene from Aladdin ... probably Aladdin ... this is a section from the illuminations .... The prom is closed on Tuesday for a cycle through along the length of the illuminations.





There is a outdoor dance-floor near the tower that is made of marble slabs with the best of British comedy jokes all over it ... i was riding round in circles in fits of giggles .....It’s called the Comedy Carpet .... google it its brilliant.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Aug 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Blackpool .... early morning weekend rides.
> 0700hrs on Saturday morning from Little Bispham car park.
> 0630hrs on Sunday morning from little Bispham car park.
> Both mornings the weather was beautiful, warm bright sunshine ... and lots of people about on cycles and jogging and a few rough sleepers stirring from the shelters along the promenade .... council workers out in high numbers clearing up the rubbish and machining the surface of the beach ready for a new onslaught from the public ...
> ...


If you are still there tomorrow from 6pm, I believe it is the annual Ride The Lights event.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2021)

Enthused by my two recent metric centuries for the Lunacy Challenge I decided to use the bank holiday to get another one in while the weather is settled. Another earlyish start on the Raleigh and I was out into a cool and overcast morning with the intention of doing the reverse of the route from Friday, but with a few variations to keep things fresh.

The hope was that by doing the ride this way round I'd get the roads that would become busy later out of the way first. Not many people were out and about this early which gave me the chance to ride on the road round the old bypass for a change, then enjoy the road through Bicton to Montford Bridge without being hassled by the traffic (there was a petrol tanker having a bit of moment at Shelton - they realised they were in the wrong lane at the last minute and had to do a quick lane change. No complaint from me as it triggered the traffic light I needed to change.). Reaching Montford Bridge I took the road to Shrawardine as the first of my route variations and enjoyed the undulating lanes with hardly a soul to be seen. Reaching Wilcott I thought I'd have a bit of an explore so headed to Kinton and took a lane I've never ridden before that crosses the new A5 and connects with the old one to take me into Nesscliffe. The speed sign triggered as I passed it - 15mph and a smiley face.

Having passed through Nesscliffe I took the road to Great Ness and headed for Baschurch. No detour here this time but went straight for the lane through Fenemere which as always is nice to ride, although much of it is uphill in this direction. I had the road into Myddle to myself until it starts to climb up sharply at the opposite end of the village and of course a car came up behind me while I was plodding.

Having turned off in Myddle I was on to lanes again through a very quiet Harmer Hill and on towards Hadnall, Astley and Ebreywood where a snack stop was taken in a gateway. I could hear the sound of motorbikes most of the way to Poynton Green (sounded like it was a motocross event or similar) and passed a group of cyclists checking their directions.

The tailwind was welcome as it helped the cruising speed along the flat roads through Roden and Rodington Heath. At Walcot I decided to change the route again having ridden this way only yesterday so took a right onto the B4394 and headed for Norton and Wroxeter instead, then took the quieter way through Eyton on Severn. The B4380 _sounded _really busy as I approached it but was actually very quiet and so was the road to Cressage. What really suprised me was on reaching Cressage, the A458 was completely deserted - I thought that the trek home at the end of the holidays would have been underway for many people by now. Some traffic did come in the opposite direction as I climbed up to my next turning but nothing was headed in my direction.

The lumpy section of the ride starts from here and progres slowed as I worked my way towards Harley, then doubled back passing Lower Springs on the way to Kenley Common. I saw more traffic along this road than I had on the main road, including a couple of nicely turned out Minis (original, not the new ones). A right then a left took me to Church Preen School the alternative way - a bit of a pull up the hill followed by a nice fast descent going this way.

The legs were getting quite tired by now but I plodded on up the various climbs on the way to Cardington then had the ascent to Folly Bank, which is a reasonable climb but fortunately is a fairly steady gradient from this side. At the top I found the Graham Bufton memorial bench missing and initially feared the worst but there is a note attached to the adjacent signpost explaining that it's been taken away for refurbishment.

The descent from Folly Bank was a lot of fun as always with its twists and turns. The highest speed of the trip was clocked up here - 32mph. The legs felt better as I headed northwards again, helped by the gradient being mostly in my favour for a few miles through Longnor and on towards Ryton and Condover. Although I had been lucky with the roads being very quiet so far I didn't want to push my luck and decided to go over Lyth Hill as I only have to do a short stretch on the A49 going that way. I have seen this road busier than it was, but it was probably the right choice today.

68.2 miles at 13.5 mph average. Another challenge ride ticked off.





Shrawardine.





View to the Briedden from near Kinton.





Kinton.





Crossing the A5 Nescliffe bypass - empty now but it'll be a different story in a matter of hours.





I do like this house at Harmer Hill. 





Passing the ruins of Viroconium (Wroxeter).





Gateway overlooking the Severn Valley at Dryton.





The classic view of the Royal Oak at Cardington.





The crossroads at Folly Bank with missing bench.


----------



## gavgav (30 Aug 2021)

it’s been a dismally grey and cool Bank Holiday Monday in Shropshire. I went for a walk with friends along Wenlock Edge, this morning/early afternoon, but was back in time to get out for a bike ride as well. Cool enough to need a jacket on, for the first time in quite a long while.

I set off along the cycle paths to Heathgates, had some very courteous drivers let me across the tricky crossing at the roundabout and then went through Sundorne, before joining the still overgrown old canal path to Uffington.

From there it was mostly quiet lanes to Upton Magna, East Haughmond and Rodington Heath. I’d been cycling into the blustery north easterly wind for most of the ride until now, but it was nicer to have it behind me, as I turned south and back to Upton Magna, then Berwick Wharf and Atcham, where I paused on the old bridge





I decided to follow Chilton Lane, rather than my usual route to Cross Houses and Berrington, as I didn’t fancy mixing it with the likely busy holiday traffic on the A458. It’s a long climb up to King St, before I turned north again to Betton Abbots and home.

21.06 miles at 12.7 avg mph


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2021)

Jon George said:


> The road takes you along a ridge overlooking the southern bank of The Orwell and* one of the pics I took has a line of trees in the distance that I (and @Jenkins) have included many a time here.*
> Suffolk in Summer.
> View attachment 606629


  from the other side of the river on this afternoon's outing




Nothing special - and that includes the weather! Just a ride out through Levington & Nacton, taking in the minimun necessary of Ipswich and back out into the countryside for a long loop around the north of town, then out to Martlesham and back home via Waldingfield, Newbourne & Kirton.
An unrelentingly grey and cool day with low cloud and a stiff breeze - just another August Bank Holiday.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Aug 2021)

A long ride for me, though I know not much by many people's standards. Surprisingly cold for August, and a headwind for almost all the second half of the ride. But still enjoyed t overall.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Aug 2021)

Yesterday's ride was a repeat of the previous one, but on the Scott instead. Before setting off, I checked the crank bolts to see if the chainset was moving, causing previously noted chain rub. A bit.
Then decided to cast an Allen key over the chainring bolts.
Oh dear...
Every one was at the very least, not tight enough, and the one behind the crank arm was nearly out.
Instant internal review of manintenance...It needs to... tighten up!
The appropriate Park Tool has been ordered.
As I progressed, I twiddled the barrel adjuster on the shifter, and everything smoothed out well. However, once the tool arrives, I will redo the front mech alignment from scratch. Do I need Loctite for the chainring bolts?
The ride itself was pleasant if uneventful, very busy, as to be expected for a Bank Holiday Monday. Many cyclists, even more walkers, and the moorland ponies took great delight in general havoc-playing with the traffic.
Stats:




This ride brings up the ton for the month, which is what I try and average. Will just about make my target for the year, I think!


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2021)

Collection of rides in Anglesey, last week up until this morning.
Started out with a Newborough Forest ride last tuesday on a beautiful evening. 14 miles of some tricky gravel, powdery sand and road, with quite a bit of walking through the sand tracks.




Newborough beach very quiet prior to the bank hol crowds, fairly busy with walkers on the forest tracks though, MTB 'may' have been the best option all things considered. 
On to wednesday and an 18 miler around Mount Parys disused copper mine on the north side if the island. Stonking weather again, pic doesn't really show the 'orangeness' of the landscape with bits of copper ore lying around....




Short 12 miler around South Stack and Trearddur on Friday, some pics from the cliff top.









A variety of pubs and restaurants beckoned as the crowds arrived friday pm and saturday (very lively) so next time the bike came out was sunday, with a 22 mile outing Lligwy/Cemaes area on north coast.








Some surprisingly tough hills on this part of the coast, considering how flat the terrain normally is, so a breather at Lligwy beach before heading back for a few well deserved ales.




"Are we there yet?" the impatient among you will be clamoring. Not quite.
Gave monday a miss as the head was a bit sore, but headed out on last leg at 11am today for 25 final miles.
'Proper' rural inland Anglesey, a fairly typical scene, tiny school overlooking a tiny medieval church graveyard (mmmm?), a rarely used post box and some fields with sheep in, not much else at Llandyfrydog really


----------



## Venod (31 Aug 2021)

It was raining this morning, so I jumped on the turbo for the first time in weeks, it was hard work.


----------



## Ian H (31 Aug 2021)

A short, lumpy ride this afternoon. No photos, sorry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2021)

On the way to work this morning...






And on the way back this evening...






I didn't get wet...


----------



## Donger (31 Aug 2021)

This was the sort of ride I've been itching to do for ages. The closure of the Welsh border during the covid crisis didn't help, and I was also surprised to discover that I hadn't actually got out on my own for a solo ride since the 26th of May. Time to put that right. Today I somehow managed to cram in three castles (imaginatively collectively known as the "Three Castles") and a fortified bridge into a 30 mile ride. That and lots and lots of climbing.
The "Three Castles" are a collection of Norman fortifications just on the Welsh side of the border, between Monmouth and Abergavenny, and comprise Skenfrith Castle, White Castle and Grosmont Castle. I decided to take in the fortified bridge in Monmouth while I was at it. First up, Skenfrith Castle, just a 1/4 mile from where I had parked my car for the day:








From there, I made the massive mistake of taking an apparent shortcut along the River Monnow southwards to Monmouth. Should have stuck to the main road! A narrow, bumpy, son-of-a-b***h lane that was, with at least 3 steep sections that forced me to get off and walk within the first 2 miles. I made it to Monmouth all right, and rested up for a moment by the river, getting this shot of the old bridge .... one of the last fortified bridges left in Britain:




From there, I had a decent stretch of main road, including a nice hairpin bend just past Rockfield, before heading back into the hills towards White Castle. Spotted a nice wild flower patch on the way, where I stopped for another glug of energy drink and some fig rolls:




White Castle took a little finding. Direction signs mentioned only villages that did not appear on my map, and I ended up discussing directions with some equally lost Polish tourists, who I was to encounter time and again on this ride and who ended up shouting goodbye to me as they passed me as I arrived back at my own car. I was well impressed with it, as it still has a deep moat full of water, outer walls and an impressive keep:












A quick descent and then yet more climbing followed, as I made my way to Grosmont Castle via Cross Ash and Hoaldalbert. My wife and I drove this way a few days ago (giving me the idea for this ride) and we didn't get to see this castle as we were unable to find anywhere to park in Grosmont. This time I had the advantage, as I could just hang a left at the narrow, traffic free alley opposite the village post office and cycle to the castle. An old chap immediately got chatting with me about my bike, as he had been a keen cyclist in his day. Grosmont Castle, like White Castle, has a moat. It also has a section of ramparts that is accessible via an extremely steep set of steps. Outside, there are a few picnic tables laid out in a grassy field. I liked it:




Heading back to Skenfrith was a little bit of a slog. More uphill than I had expected. Or maybe I was just starting to flag. Made it back to the car, though, to complete an epic tourist ride. Only just over 30 miles in all, but plenty of climbing, some great views over to the Black Mountains and a great half day out. Also more squirrels crossing the road than I've ever seen. The flat grey weather didn't matter at all. A great day out in Wales.
Cheers, _Donger._

Edit. p.s. Great minds think alike. This was _almost_ exactly what I was calling this hill on the way to Grosmont:
_




_


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Aug 2021)

Nice trip down to the big smoke yesterday. Thanks to @tallliman for the train recommendation! Not the best of routes from a speed perspective- having to ride straight through the cycle lanes of Northampton and Milton Keynes and to a lesser degree Watford slowed me right down. But it was scenic and very lumpy! The route did take me down Abbey Road once I got into London so I inevitably stopped to take photos.
Would love to have another go in the future avoiding the big towns.


----------



## cwskas (1 Sep 2021)

Donger said:


> Today I somehow managed to cram in three castles (imaginatively collectively known as the "Three Castles") and a fortified bridge into a 30 mile ride.


Nice writeup and photos.

Willie


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2021)

On the way to work this morning:







River Elz






Passing one of the side valleys, somewhat clearer than yesterday.






Unlike @Donger, I only managed to pass one castle close enough to photograph today...






The cycle way around the next town.

Apparently some people at work feel sorry for me because I "have to" ride to work.

"Yeah" I tell them; "it's tough..."


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2021)

This morning's ride in reverse;

Around the next village:







Past the castle:






Past the valley, the sun has burned a lot of the mystery away...






And back over the river:






Black Forest in the distance, water clear as glass until the next rainstorm in the hills. Bike clearly showing 80's MTB ancestry.


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Sep 2021)

6.5 miles in late afternoon, around and about - tarmaced cycle paths through woodland, a couple of quiet lanes, part of the Guild Wheel, canal towpath, a rough bridleway, around a park, more canal towpath, different woodland cycle paths, half a mile along an unpeopled pavement beside a very busy road then a quiet lane and residential roads to home. Very pleasant - stopped for conversations with many people including a bloke with the most _lovely_ flat-coated retriever, a tricyclist with the very _strangest _machine I've ever seen - and my next door neighbour , when I got back, who presented me with a jar of his freshly-home-made blackberry jam in return for my telling him where there's sloe bushes laden with sloes!


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Sep 2021)

Needed the distraction of a longer ride today so Septembers 50km challenge ride is done.
Had a hedge cutter to get past before I had even left the village then headed to Nonely and across to Myddle turning off onto Lower Road, got to the turning I was planning on taking to find a road closed sign. I decided to follow the diversion signs for a change which took me to the other end of Lower Road into Harmer Hill and onto the Shrewsbury road. A bit of a long drag upwards before the next sign sending me towards Bomere Heath with a lovely view in all directions being a bit higher up. There was a red kite flying just next to the lane which isn’t that common here it’s mostly buzzards, wasn’t quick enough to get a photo though, then back to Merrington. Carried on my original route to Old Woods to find the next turning I wanted also had a road closed sign, so followed the diversion signs again this time to Walford Heath past Walford College and into Baschurch passing another road closure at the roundabout luckily not the way I was going this time. Through Baschurch and over the crossroads to Weston Lullingfields, Bagley, Lee then through Ellesmere. Up Swan Hill to Coptiviney, Welshampton, Northwood and home. 
Was good to go down some new roads for a change even if it was a bit unplanned! 32.6 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

This morning, there was an administrative error: the view was missing...






The fog seemed to be lurking around our village, having rolled off the hills:






Rest of the ride was in increasingly bright weather...






With the mist rolling in and out like a tide...


----------



## GuyBoden (2 Sep 2021)

I cycled the J2/9 TT course and popped in to see five times sprint cycling world champion Reg Harris in the Chelford church yard.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Sep 2021)

Two rides on the Tricross today, my morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17.2 mph. It was much milder and quite a nice early evening for an extended ride home via Copmanthorpe & Naburn. 25 miles with an average of 18.3 mph.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Sep 2021)

Amazing epic evening ride in glorious Autumn sunshine.

Up from Macc through Sutton and down to Wincle, thence through Swythamley, up Gun Hill and down to Meerbrook, followed by the brutal ascent to Roach end. Time for a collapse with the view of my baguettes and Tittesworth reservoir:






Onwards! Down to Gradbach, then the near vertical climb of the back road to Flash. I'm completely done for at this point, but Dave seems fine, which is good as there's a wicked headwind along Axe Edge which he dutifully leads us in to. Over to the Cat, and what a privilege to be in such a place as the sun starts to set. Down to Lamaload reservoir for a photo stop:






then up Deadman's hill and the descent of Blaze hill with the glorious orb of the setting sun descending over the Cheshire Plain. 

Home is down or flat from here - 48 miles, near 1500m climbing. 

Beer and curry time!


----------



## gavgav (2 Sep 2021)

A later evening ride, with @Rickshaw Phil which meant the first dark riding since Spring.

We set off through the nearby estate and then onto the A458. A large articulated lorry waited patiently behind us, as we turned right onto the Betton road, then appeared to be waiting to follow us, so we were going to pull in to let them past, but they changed their mind and must have continued down the main road.

We then turned onto the lanes to Berrington, with a rather smelly tractor and trailer leaving an unpleasant trail in front of us. The A458 was very quiet at Cross Houses and we then descended to Atcham, where a few people were on the old bridge enjoying the mild evening dusk.

The old A5 was much easier to cross at that time of night, as we continued onto Berwick Wharf, one pillock along there, who decided to go onto main beam and dazzle us, on purpose I would suspect.

We joined lanes again, to Upton Magna and Uffington, before going off road onto the old canal path to Pimley. With it being a quiet time of night, I decided to continue along the gravel (or nowadays mostly compacted dry mud) section to the inner ring road, for the first time in a couple of years for me. We did meet a ninja cyclist, dressed all in black, with no lights, but thankfully a front reflector, which meant we could just about see them and another lad with much better lights, but it was better than mixing with the dog walkers that normally frequent it during the daytime and make it a struggle to make progress.

It was out onto cycle paths, to Reabrook and Meole Brace, where we parted ways and I arrived home with 15.41 miles at a leisurely 11.4mph avg speed. I’d slightly pulled a hip flexor muscle, playing cricket on Sunday, which has taken a few days to settle down and so I didn’t go at it too hard this evening.


----------



## Colin Grigson (3 Sep 2021)

Out early this morning before ‘work’ … a bit nippy too with long tights on …


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Sep 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> with long tights on …



An outrage!

We've not even reached the equinox yet, let alone the end of summer time.

What is the world coming to, yoof of today, etc etc etc.

(Good effort first thing btw)


----------



## Mike_P (3 Sep 2021)

I saw people cycling on Monday with tights on


----------



## KnittyNorah (3 Sep 2021)

Nice temperature for a bike ride today. 7 miles around and about as usual - but with the addition of a couple of miles on proper roads (quiet ones, with horrible potholes) to see to what extent cycle route 90 is blocked. 
Answer - this much



and this much


and this despite the continuing existence of the Lancashire Cycleroute 90 signposts


So much for 'oh cycling is a priority!'


----------



## Alex321 (3 Sep 2021)

For the third day in a row, I let strava chose me a 20 mile route, specifying road, hilly.

Quite a lot was roads I hadn't been before, and all three days gave me a (different) cat 4 climb.
This was today's route:




https://www.strava.com/activities/5898765017


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2021)

One the way to work yesterday. The cycle route runs through a sculpture park, so here's sunrise at a sculpture I call "Woodhenge".


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2021)

A somewhat delayed report again:

*Tuesday: *I'd hoped to get a ride in the afternoon but things got in the way so I ventured out later on in the evening despite it being overcast and chillier than the thermometer would have you believe. The route was a variation of my ride up to Pulverbatch and Wilderley. I headed over Lyth Hill to start then dropped down to Exford's Green and Stapleton then headed up the long steady climb via Church Pulverbatch.

The light faded steadily as I headed through Wilderley and Smethcott. At Leebotwood I was quite enjoying riding in the dark so extended the route through Dudgeley to cross over the A49 (pretty quiet) and head back through Hollyhurst and Longnor. Passing the turning for Leebotwood from this side of the valley I found that it was just as well I'd extended the ride as the road I would have used was closed.

I had bats flitting around me at various places along the lanes to Ryton. The road to Condover was nice and quiet as was the A49 by this time of the evening.

26.2 miles at 12.2 mph average. Enjoyed that.





The view from Lyth Hill.





At Pulverbatch.





Looking back towards Lyth Hill from near Smethcott. The sensor might be able to cope with the fading light but I struggled to hold the camera still enough.


*Thursday: * As @gavgav has already mentioned, we met up for another evening ride. He hasn't mentioned that Doug was supposed to have joined us, but once again a last minute problem prevented him from coming.

Gav has given a pretty good description of the ride and I'm not sure I can add anything except that it was enjoyable to be out in company on a leisurely late summer/early autumn evening ride.

19.49 mileas at 11.7 mph average by the time I got back.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Sep 2021)

A little bit cooler this morning so arm warmers and shoe covers, still in shorts although there were many riders out wearing tights today. I met up with David and Fiona for a ride to Prologue Cycles in Harrogate for lunch. Fab few hours, 46.2 miles with an average of 15 mph.


----------



## chriswoody (4 Sep 2021)

We seem to be having a mini summer at the moment, which makes a refreshing change from the cld wet weather that has dominated this year. I nipped out for a small ride on the gravel roads to the North, this afternoon in the sunshine. The fields are currently full of corn, ready for the harvest and the skies are blue, I love the feel of this time of year.






As I come to end of the road I traverse onto the gravel and through the forest. I arrive at the glider school in time to see a glider being hoisted aloft on the end of its tow rope. I stop for a minute or two and watch it slowly gain height and then the runway control gives me permision to cross and it's onwards we ride.






Through the village I turn back onto gravel roads, flanked on either side by towering fields of corn, ordinarily I can see for miles across the flat landscape here, today though I'm riding down between the corn and my view is limited. After a while, I'm into the trees and riding fast, the crunch of gravel under my tires and the songs of the birds in the trees accompany me. As I reach a small road that cuts across my path, I wing onto it for a few hundred metres before leaving it again and onto another gravel path vaulted over by tress.







The plan was to follow this for a kilometre before turning South, but I'm in a world of my own, lost in the moment and letting my bike lead the way and before long I'm realising I'm not on the path I should be. It's not a great problem though, there are hundreds of kilometres of gravel tracks traversing these woods and I'm heading in the right general direction.






A few twists and turns and the ground becomes more reminiscent of dirt roads and single track, I'm back on tracks I recognise and I'mflying along, twisting this way and that under the canopy. Even under the abundant green cover this year, the forest floor is alive with berries and mushrooms providing a multi coloured carpet to the bed of needles and old leaves.






I emerge again from the forest and back onto open farmland, a large gravel track leads me downhill and I have a moment as I hit a large patch of sand that sends me sideways. It's then a lovely ride as the tracks winds it's way through a copse and along the side of the corn fields.






The sand is making the going tough and I slow down and spin the pedals as I strive to keep some forward momentum.






The last kilometres lay ahead now as I emerge out on the side of the lake bordering the edge of town.






A few more kilomtres of gravel track lay ahead as I skirt around the outskirts and back towards home. Not a long ride by any means, but a mellow and relaxing 22 kilometres in the warm afternoon sun.


----------



## KnittyNorah (4 Sep 2021)

First time I've ridden on two consecutive days but my knee is feeling so good, that 'why not?' was all I asked myself. I spoke to an old friend/colleague yesterday who's a retired physio, about the improvement, and she reckons that the cycling has probably been spreading synovial fluid to places within the joint where it's been in short supply, and that there isn't as much arthritis present as everyone has been assuming. 

I'm also really pleased that I'm now managing to cycle up some slopes - I can't give them the dignity of calling them 'hills'! - instead of having to walk and push even the slightest ones. I still stop a lot and have a little walk-and-push, then sit down on a convenient bench or rock, at one point on the seat at a bus-stop, but it is what it is.

I'd taken my secateurs with me and at a couple of spots near my home, did a little judicious trimming of nasty brambles that are trying to get peoples legs and faces, whether they are walking or cycling, and other bushy things in a couple of places that are impinging on the path, making a bend and junction much more narrow and 'blind' than is necessary or safe. Two people saw me; one said 'thanks' , the other said ' I'd thought of doing that, but then I wondered if I might get in trouble'. I said to her, 'Well I think the council are the ones who would get in trouble if this bramble ripped someone's eye out as they came round the corner ... so I'm saving them thousands of pounds in damages! ' and we laughed. I cut it out at the base then dragged it some way to a heap of wilted vegetation clearly waiting to be collected. Good deed done for today! 

I did 9 miles in total - about a third of the way round the Guild Wheel, then had a coffee at the Docks before leaving the Wheel and cutting up through a park, a lane, under the railway and through another park onto the canal and then home. Lots of people out on the Wheel - joggers, cyclists, dog-walkers, blackberry-pickers ... the diversion for the Western Distributor construction is horrible but at least it's signposted clearly, unlike the 'diversion' (what diversion? It's just ... blocked ...) on the Lancashire Cycleway 90. I must explore the set of signposts for route 90 further back, to see if there's any indication on them of a diversion; there's certainly none at the point of blockage.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Sep 2021)

Fantastic day today! My end of summer adventure and something I’ve been dying to do for AGES….I cycled from home (Marlborough) to the coast (Swanage).

Left home at 7am in a glorious autumny sunrise! Excited! 20 fast miles on quiet roads to Amesbury where I met my mum for cake and bumped into my aunt and cousin too! 

Off through the lovely Woodford Valley to Wilton and a cup of coffee before more country roads! Finally rolled into Cranbourne at 45 miles, sat on a bench and ate mum’s fruit cake!

Much busier roads for the rest of it, which spoiled the fun a little but increasing excitement and pride as I arrived in places we’ve only ever visited by car! Wimbourn. Wareham. Corfe Castle!!!

So very exited to finally arrive in Swanage and swoop down to the beach! I can’t quite believe I cycled to the beach!

75 solo miles! Lots of cake. Bright sunshine. Lovely villages. Happy pigs in a field. And my husband and son at the end to bring me home!

Tell you what…75 road miles is nowhere near as hard as 40 miles off road! The King Alfred Way was fantastic training!


----------



## Cavalol (4 Sep 2021)

Just under 2.5 years (iirc) absence and the Montgomery Canal triathlon was back on today.

Change of plan/total mileage this year, instead of 17.5 mile bike ride, 11.5 mile walk (or 'run' whatever that means!) and a 7.5 mile canoe, it was a 14 mile bike ride, 5.5 mile canoe and a 9.5 mile walk.

*Edit: 55mph was clearly the coach carrying us to the start, not some fat old bloke on an ancient Trek hybrid! 


End of part one, asthma playing up a bit due to a slight cold, but went well











Part two was erm 'slightly less than successful' as despite this being our 4th MCT, we managed to go into the canal. Twice...
















The first time was only about a mile and a half from the start, and was witnessed by a fair number of bemused onlookers, which just made it better really. New walking shoes, new coat, two pairs of socks, one pair of shorts, one pair of jogging bottoms ready for bin. The smell was only noticeably bad after we'd (literally) broken the water, but my clothes stink now, of course.

The second time, we were on the far side of the canal, 'handily' enough not the side of the tow path. We'd hit the side (again) in some bushes and couldn't right ourselves. A bit of mild panic, the steersman was doing one thing, I (in middle) was clinging on to some small branches and the front man was trying to row us out of it. We took on water, the kayak listed badly, then it was game over, and we went in again. The luck of it being quite shallow where we were lasted about 2 steps to the side and we were up to our middle wading across to the other side, not helped by the mud at the bottom...






Part three was the easiest this year, probs because my 'new' job involves a lot of walking so it didn't see too bad. Have some blisters though.





















Despite the introduction to the bottom of the canal bed, it was, once again, an absolute blast and we're looking forward to next year already. The numbers were down a bit this year but it didn't detract from a great day out.


----------



## Aravis (4 Sep 2021)

I seem to have the focus to write an account in the evening after a ride during the day, which is unusual!

It remains a pretty inactive year, though I'm still hoping for a good autumn. Today was a meandering 55 miles to the Pershore area and back, picking up a few more pictures for the various photo threads. After riding through Corse Lawn I remembered to pause and get a picture of my bike amongst the Bentleys:






I'll use a different image in the "Old Iron" thread. 

I crossed the river at Upton and headed up on a loop through the village of Drake's Broughton. Soon afterwards, fortunately just after turning onto quiet roads again, I had an attack of giddiness which for a while I thought might lead to the dreaded rescue call home. Gradually it cleared and I was able to continue cautiously, and in the end I was able to get home comfortably.

It may not be entirely unrelated to note that I've been suffering from continuous and apparently permanent tinnitus since February, starting very close to the day I had my first dose of barely tested chemicals injected into my arm. Ho hum.

I needed a late comfort and refuelling stop, and chose a well-used one on the A38 south of Tewkesbury. Unfortunately there are some 4-way temporary traffic lights nearby causing long queues so the stop wasn't as private as usual. There's a good view of Cleeve Hill, near Cheltenham which I snapped while waiting for the traffic to move:






The countryside is looking nice. Hedgerows filled with blackberries. I finished on 55.7 miles, not bad at all.


----------



## C R (4 Sep 2021)

Mrs C R is running a half marathon tomorrow, and I am the support crew, so moved my ride to today. I had been looking at a couple of lumpy routes Herefordshire way, but I didn't want to be back too late, so decided to go round Bredon Hill, which I know I can do in about three hours. Coincidentally, the route intersected @Aravis' route in a couple of sections. 

Out just after six, a tad before sunrise, so need lights now, and a bit cool, so long sleeve jersey. Head to Upton via the lane through Kinnersley, and then head for Long Green via Longdon. Roads still quiet, no wind, but a rather dull sunrise due to the low clouds. At Long Green it is left towards Tewkesbury, but with a stop for a drink at the Mythe Bridge. 

Onwards now towards Bredon along the northern edge of Tewkesbury, up to Conderton and a quick descent to Beckford. On the road between Beckford and Ashton there were a few young pheasants, which kept running ahead, flying for a short distance, and back to running again 😀. 

Up through Ashton and on to Kersoe were the only lumps of the day, and then a swift descent to Pershore via Elmley Castle. 

Final stretch home from Pershore was via Wadborough and Littleworth, arriving almost exactly three hours after I set off, with the sun finally starting to shine. 

The map


----------



## Colin Grigson (5 Sep 2021)

A swift 30km this morning, a little cooler than I thought but glorious sunshine and hardly a soul about. I’ve been training hard and trying all sorts over that past couple of years to achieve 20mph avg. speed and today finally I did it … just ! … 32.19km/h = 20.001939mph - so I sneaked in just over 20 … so pleased with myself today . A totally flat course next to the river Danube - 15kms out and 15km back … my usual circuit if I’m short of time or want to go ‘foot to the floor’ …


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Sep 2021)

*Reservoir Cogs*: Tour of the traffic free roads of North Wales. 

I recently discovered there is not just one, but two dead end traffic free climbs to hydroelectric dams in North Wales. It would be rude not to attempt them both in a day, and I've never cycled any of these roads before. 

Thus, yesterday, three off us set off from Conwy:





and amble up the valley to Betws y Coed. The first climb starts here, the Crimea Pass to Blaenau Ffestiniog. Long but not steep and followed by a very fast descent. Now the first target, Llyn Stwlan.

I cannot emphasise too much what a wonderful road this is. Perfectly surfaced, spectacular scenery and views and my friend counts fully 16 hairpins. The dam hoving into view is an intimidating sight.





The descent of the hairpins, though, is astonishing. They're so tightly packed it's more like skiing than cycling. 






Lunch now beckons, the Ffestiniog railway bridges decorating the route.





The café at Garreg has an amazing mainly veggie menu, but alas it's rammed and the 45 minute wait for hot food means just pasties and excellent frangipane cake. Highly recommended. 

Fortified, a lovely scenic back road takes us to the climb up to Pen y Pass. First mechanical ensues, but not a bad place to fix a puncture.





Over the Pass and another supersonic descent, to Llanberis. We take the road back up the opposite side of the lake, a brutal albeit pleasantly wooded and scenic ascent. 

Now the sting in the tail, what I believe is the highest paved road in Wales, Marchlyn Mawr. Bikes hoisted over the gate, a world of pain as we haul our sorry carcasses through a desolate moorland landscape to the summit. This is one for the hard core only, an unremitting and bleak climb, but it certainly feels good to be at the top.





I've noted the rather severe cattle grids on the way up. "Take care" are my last words. BANG. The second grid has, literally, metal ridges with sharp tops affixed and my rear wheel succumbs at 40mph.





This appears fatal. The rim is utterly pringled and is hitting the frame. It's even worse than the photo appears, having a severe Z shaped impact viewed from above, and I doubt it'll hold the bead. But, to my astonishment, I manage to pull the wheel straight enough to rotate, and get enough air in to ride without it blowing off. We're away, the rest of the longest descent in Wales needing to be done on front brakes only(!).

20 miles to the finish are completed without incident, some lovely lanes and spectacular views of Anglesey and the Orme from NCN5.

The sun is just starting to set at the end. 






93 miles, 2700m climbing.

Do Llyn Stwlan before you die, it's amazing. 

Avoid Marchlyn Mawr unless you're a masochist!


----------



## Colin Grigson (5 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> *Reservoir Cogs*: Tour of the traffic free roads of North Wales.
> 
> I recently discovered there is not just one, but two dead end traffic free climbs to hydroelectric dams in North Wales. It would be rude not to attempt them both in a day, and I've never cycled any of these roads before.
> 
> ...


That looks incredible - what a great ride


----------



## Donger (5 Sep 2021)

I like to make up my own name for roads that don't have signs saying what they are called. So locally we have "Flat Rat Lane" and "Audi Avenue" among others. Today on our club ride we took in "Profanity Corner". Sure enough, as we rounded the corner at the bottom of the Tortworth climb, one of our number let out a collection of swear words. I first encountered this short but deadly climb several years ago when doing the Jack & Grace Cotton Memorial audax. On that occasion at least 30 of us were bunched up together as we rounded the corner, and at least 20 found themselves in completely the wrong gear, causing a chaos of gear crunching, urgent dismounting and highly inventive swearing. Hence "Profanity Corner". Only after we completed the steepest 50 yards at the bottom did people's Gar-things flash up a warning of a 14% stretch to follow. We all made it up to the cafe at Tortworth right at the top of the hill .... only to discover that it was closed. This was a disappointment, as that always used to be a year round refuge for tired cyclists. The one place you were guaranteed a seat in the warm and some nice hot grub.

We pressed on past the ride's only other hill up to Stinchcombe before cutting across to the Leaf & Ground cafe on the hillside above Cam. Another great club ride. 47.3 miles in all. The sun even came out towards the end. All is well with the world.


----------



## Jon George (5 Sep 2021)

Having enjoyed a lie-in, I subsequently missed the opportunity to confirm I was up for a ride with a mate (he was already out on the road), and on a whim I decided to get this month's 50k banker in for the 50k Challenge.
The ride was noteworthy for at least two reasons: I saw an awful lot of other cyclists appearing to enjoy themselves (a sportive was in progress) and then later I paused at a junction to let a dinky-sized tractor get ahead of me. What I failed to notice was that it was towing a trailer full of manure. After 200 metres of me suffering - not only from the smell, but because I realised I could be cycling faster than he was going, yet had no opportunity to overtake - the driver pulled over for me to get ahead and waved whilst laughing himself fit to bust. I must admit, I was laughing myself - I've seen Back To The Future and what happened to Biff ..
Suffolk in Autumn. This at Kirton.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2021)

1st club ride in a month due to hols etc
new rider who does duathalons turned up on spec to see how we ride and i think he enjoyed it , couple of very strong riders on the front so the rest of us were on the limit most of the way although i did some turns on the front as much as i could anyway !
Overtook and chatted to a group who were doing a 3 day charity ride somethign about balls on the jerseys i gather it was for cancer although i didnt catch most of the chat .
Went on the same route as a triathlon for a bit and i think the few we overtook who were in full TT gear were a bit shocked as we pacelined past them on the flat at around 25 mph .
Tackled boot hill today and even though i got my 2nd best time i was only 3rd out of 5 up it today then onto Bosworth battlefield for a cake stop then another 20 home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

Donger said:


> I like to make up my own name for roads that don't have signs saying what they are called.



I'm glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2021)

@cyberknight Are you sure you wanted to post all your photos ( birth certificate)


----------



## Old jon (5 Sep 2021)

What a day for a bike ride, and about time too. Almost a week without turning a wheel, will I still be able to pedal? Yup, that bit started OK. ‘Tis a bit cool out here, though warmer is promised, so off me and the Bob Jackson went.

This last few weeks there has been a big awkward-to-go zone centred on Bramham, where the Leeds Festival was last weekend. Some road closures, and a lot of checkpoints where motorists were stopped, questioned and often told to go back. Not as blunt as that, I suppose, but that is what it looked like. No problems for cyclists except the random queues of cars in strange places. And it slowed down the riding. So today it made sense to go for a ride around that way.

Shuffle through Holbeck, cross the river using Crown Point Bridge, up to Oakwood and for the first time in quite a while ride up Boot Hill. A bit of a pull. Stay on the A58 to Carr Lane, into Thorner and leave up Church Hill. Squiggle round the south side of Bramham to find Toulston Lane. There is a right turn off here, just before Toulston, that way towards Stutton. In the sunshine, the clouds had broken up, ride through that village on my way to the A162.

Even before reaching that road, I could see a lot of cyclists on there. Heading north. I turned right, to head south as per my intention anyway. More, more and even more cyclists going the other way, must have been some sort of event. Straight through Towton, keep on to Saxton Lane, a narrow road on the right. Which wends its way gently into Saxton itself. One day I will stop there, see if the pub still opens sort of stop. Today I was too early anyway.



Take the road out to Garlic Flats, fields they are, and turn right onto the road from Sherburn to Lotherton Hall. Another right turn by those gates, and Aberford is next. On the way from there to Barwick I realised that I would be going back to Thorner, unless Leeds Road at Scholes was open again. And it was. A visit to Seacroft then. The old A64 up through the village as far as the village green, left turn onto Baileys Lane and not far from the church is the end of the history bit. More recent buildings now.

Down to Wykebeck Park, through that to the A58 by St Johns and it is a left turn to pass the clock at Oakwood and take my usual route home from there. A whole lot of a ride, for me. There have been longer ones this year, bigger numbers all round. Today’s thirty eight miles was a bit brisker than usual, maybe because there was only 1600 feet of ascent in there. But it felt so good, good enough for the grin at the end of the street.

The garthing was busy, as ever,


----------



## Jon George (5 Sep 2021)

@cyberknight I'd recommend you remove the birth certificate. I had my identity stolen a few years back and it was an absolute pain.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> *Reservoir Cogs*: Tour of the traffic free roads of North Wales.
> 
> I recently discovered there is not just one, but two dead end traffic free climbs to hydroelectric dams in North Wales. It would be rude not to attempt them both in a day, and I've never cycled any of these roads before.
> 
> ...



Can you pop the route up, that first climb looks stunning.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2021)

Finished the DIY, so, with the sun shining, popped out on the Ribble for one of my favourite loops. Only 33 miles and just over 2 hours, little lumpy at 2000 ft of climbing. Luck would have it, the Level Crossing was just shutting as I arrived. The operator ushered me through as I approached, and opened the gate. Seeing as it's such a quiet line, I've been caught by the crossing being shut 2 out of the last 3 rides.

Loads of folk out, 99% letting on, except the Rapha CC bunch, miserable buggers !


----------



## C R (5 Sep 2021)

@Moderators could perhaps remove @cyberknight's birth certificate, he can reinstate later if he really meant to post it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Can you pop the route up, that first climb looks stunning.



Full route and detail of the Stwlan climb:


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Full route and detail of the Stwlan climb:
> 
> View attachment 607780
> 
> ...


I believe that's the climb Ed Laverack of YouTube fame took the KOM on in 8.29he posted the video this week , did you get near it ?


----------



## cwskas (5 Sep 2021)

Colin Grigson said:


> with long tights on


I almost always have long tights on when I ride . . . I sunburn very easily and hate to put sunscreen all over. It was probably 36 C when this was taken.

Willie


----------



## cyberknight (5 Sep 2021)

C R said:


> @Moderators could perhaps remove @cyberknight's birth certificate, he can reinstate later if he really meant to post it.


cheers it was mini ck that was on the desktop when i selected the images


----------



## geocycle (5 Sep 2021)

A glorious day! Was anticipating more of the cloud experienced the last week but the sun came out and stayed all day! Headed north to the Howgills, the hills east of the M6 as you head north of Kendal. Passed the lake at Killington then up to Fox’s Pulpet, where George Fox, founder of the quakers preached. Turned out to be an excellent spot for coffee and ginger cake. Then through the single lane matrix of roads that leads to Kirby Lonsdale for a coffee stop. 58 miles and 1100 m of climbing.

pictures show the characterful Howgill fells, devoid of trees from centuries of grazing, George Fox plaque and the the long descent into Lonsdale.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Sep 2021)

First Sunday of the month time to tick of a monthly challenge ride today's target was 100km . Had a 76 miler planned to grab some velo viewer squares north west of Derby and had an idea to rack up more than 83 miles my current Eddington number . Out the door at 6.45 bit chilly so arm warmers were donned . Through Newtown Linford and up Sharpley hill ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Tongue and the rolling road to Melbourne . Across the river Trent at Swarkstone bridge . A few flat miles as I headed up the Trent valley ,Barrow ,Willington then turned right towards Hilton and the terrain gets a bit more rolling . Through Thurlvaston and I realised I would make the cafe before it was open so crossed the A52 to nab a few more velo viewer squares did a loop back to the A52 and found the cafe driveway closed  ,but thankfully a sign explained the way in through a new housing estate which wasnt there last time I visited  . A break for a coffee and a proper doorstep sausage sandwich . It began to warm up to a near perfect cycling temperature. Retraced my route back over the Trent and back home . Did a slightly extended route home to bag 86 miles and managed to bag 10 velo viewer squares . Despite no massive hills racked up 3900ft of climbing it was certainly rolling . A lovely ride got back in time to watch the tour of Britian riding roads I will be on next week a chance to see if I can beat there times up the hills ,I think I now the answer


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Sep 2021)

Out on the Tricross at 11am this morning with David & Suzanne from our village. My legs felt tired after the weeks riding but Suzanne insisted on a ride up Bardsey Bank (sounds worse than it actually is!) 26.3 miles with an average of 15.6 mph.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Sep 2021)

Old jon said:


> What a day for a bike ride, and about time too. Almost a week without turning a wheel, will I still be able to pedal? Yup, that bit started OK. ‘Tis a bit cool out here, though warmer is promised, so off me and the Bob Jackson went.
> 
> This last few weeks there has been a big awkward-to-go zone centred on Bramham, where the Leeds Festival was last weekend. Some road closures, and a lot of checkpoints where motorists were stopped, questioned and often told to go back. Not as blunt as that, I suppose, but that is what it looked like. No problems for cyclists except the random queues of cars in strange places. And it slowed down the riding. So today it made sense to go for a ride around that way.
> 
> ...



@Old jon , It was the Selby Three Swans sportif today, always well attended. You cycle right past my front door in Towton👍


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> I believe that's the climb Ed Laverack of YouTube fame took the KOM on in 8.29he posted the video this week , did you get near it ?



Let's just say "it's the taking part that matters" and leave it there...


----------



## cwskas (5 Sep 2021)

geocycle said:


> the long descent into Lonsdale



A beautiful picture!

Willie


----------



## chriswoody (5 Sep 2021)

Unusually for me, I actually had some time for a ride today as well. With the sun out and the temperature hovering around 20 degrees, it was time to head North and up to the Heathland. Yesterday had been a mellow ride, but today I really wanted to push on and get some kilometres in. I headed North on the usual quiet roads, overhead a number of gliders are wheeling around on the thermals. Before long the road comes to an end and it's onto the first gravel road leading up to the Glider school.







I wait at the runway crossing for the runway controller to beckon me across, at the end of the grass runway are several gliders waiting to set off. After the runway I continue to head North and plunge into the forest, following the dirt trails. With the sunshine and the fact it's Sunday, the forest is busier than usual with folk walking and enjoying the afternoon.






After a few kilometres, I leave the dirt trails behind and hit the first "Wald Autobahn" the wide gravel roads that bisect the forests here and provide a fast ride through. The last few years have been dry and hot, this year in contrast has been wet and cold and the difference in vegetation growth is really noticeable. The forest is alive and vibrant, in between the trees the heather is in full bloom and adds a lot of colour.






The heathland here is a mixture of farmland, woodland and open moorland. The moorland though is only small patches of heather, caused by the overgrazing of animals by the early Bronze age farmers, the whole landscape here is shaped by the influence of man and is known as a cultural landscape.






As I get closer to Angelsbecksteich and the road the number of people is increasing a lot. As I reach the lake, the heathland around it is swarming with hundreds of people and I decline to stop and instead swing East onto the Wald Autobahn that heads East from here in a straight line for 5 kilometres, slowing rising and falling and providing fast passage between the trees.






The end of the road sees me turning South onto a rough track that links onto another Wald Autobahn and a fast ride down to Rebberlah. I rest under the sprawling oak for a last break before the last push home. I've been making fast time, aided by the fast gravel roads, but now it's a little slower due to the road being pockmarked with large potholes which I weave around. Several kilometres later and there's a mosaic of surfaces, switching from gravel to dirt tracks too asphalt.






The last kilometres see me retracing the roads back home, either side the fields are high with corn and the air is alive with the noise of crickets. I roll back home after 44km's of riding and having a lovely time in the late summer sun.


----------



## cwskas (5 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Can you pop the route up, that first climb looks stunning.


You can find info here as well on that climb. I didn't post it obviously, but wanted to see the profile.

Willie


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Sep 2021)

Did a total of 64km in the sun and got a new PB. 24km in 1h31min. (probably still slow by most standards )

2hr30min ride.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Sep 2021)

Sunday , twenty to one and, after a day and half of forming level ground for a shed, sun tan lotion on and the showground, Haggs Road, Spofforth and A661 route to Wetherby. Nearly collided with a dog on the bridleway to the showground; it shot out of the bushes straight in front, that close the handlebar mounted sportscam missed it.

Used the cycle path south from Wetherby to A1(M) junction 45; the intent then was to use the road parallel to the A1(M) to Bramham but it was closed. A quick check of the map on the phone in the shade of the A1(M) overbridge and east on the A659 for the first right turn in Boston Spa to Clifford and then Bramham. I got overtaken twice by the same 10 strong group of cyclists who must have taken a different route through Boston Spa.

Paused at Bramham for a snack and then back on route; still a Leeds Festival sign up a week on. Back on the cyclepath around junction 44 and onwards through Aberford to the 7th letter ABC of Mickle*f*ield; another place with a lack of nameboard so alternatives used.




West to Garforth in an indirect manner as the roads went, and then north to Barwick in Elmet where the Komoot sourced route on the Wahoo lead me on a short cut to the road to Scholes. A shady bench at the latter allowed for the sportcams sd card to be changed; just 10 minutes left. An elongated staggered crossing of the A64 followed and, with continual road closures for the building of a new road, north east to Thorner in order to order to go north west to Shadwell.

West via Wigton and Alwoodley, then north west passing Golden Acre Park on a very rough road surface before the road started disappearing from view ahead as it fell down the side of lower Wharfedale .That brought me, with brake pads somewhat more worn, to Arthin*g*ton and old style combined name/direction sign.




West to Pool via another section of poor road surface and over the River Wharfe on the A658, turning off to climb up to Almscliffe Crag. Continued beyond to join the B6161 to Beckwithshaw and then Otley Road the wrong way in terms of the UCI circuit.
56.41 miles 3585ft climbed 13.5mph avg


----------



## Mburton1993 (6 Sep 2021)

The return trip from a week away at Presthaven Sands with the family, very glad I ended up cycling there, every trip this week has been great; Llandudno (which is alot further away than it appears on a map), Prion (tiny village in the arse end of nowhere). Up and down the seafront repeatedly (if you're the area I recommend the beach near the Nova Centre), even to the shops was good.

Bikes are great.


----------



## Jon George (6 Sep 2021)

I must admit to feeling chuffed at today's ride.
A couple of weeks ago, I decide it might be fun to ride to every park and open space within the boundaries of Ipswich. About thirty miles.
And I’ve done it. (Though it was a tad more than thirty, for reasons below.)
It took far, _far _longer than anticipated (Ipswich sits in a valley and the route had numerous Suffolk hills), and a few highlights follow.
Passing a woman sitting outside her house in a rather posh part of town, I called out ‘Morning!’, she replied in return, but then I glanced at my watch a few moments later, I realised it was actually 12.30 and yelled back ‘Sorry! Afternoon!’
Her male neighbour, from behind a hedge, shouted back ‘Afternoon!’ 
I feel it’s fun moments like this that make life worth living.
Just over halfway I realised I had a slow puncture. I then remembered that I had been planning to replace the tyres because they are an absolute pain to remove and replace. I was also getting knackered and decided to call it day and head for home – twice pausing to get some compressed air into the tube. About a mile from home, though, it occurred to me that I could freshen up, have a sandwich, and get out on another bike!
Which I did.
I may have celebrated with alcohol when I got home the second time.
A few pics of various parks in Ipswich.

Holywells:






Gippeswyk:






And Westbourne:


----------



## Alex321 (6 Sep 2021)

Decided to go out after dinner today, given how hot it was earlier.




One of my regular routes, with a new twist.

Out through City, Langan, up to the A48 then Colwinston was as usual - decided to have a good go at the segment starting on the A48 and round to Colwinston, as my previous PB was only 8 seconds of KOM (admittedly, that segment has only been done by 208 people  ). And I got it.

After Colwinston, decided to go straight over at Llandow Cross, and down through Sigginstone and St Mary Church (I've only ever ridden that road in the other direction before), then through Llandough and back home. The Roam ran out of juice in Llandough, so the route looks like it finishes about 5 miles before it really did 
*Between Langan and A48*





*Shortly after Colwinston*





*Towards Llandow - love the shadow on the wall.*


----------



## cwskas (7 Sep 2021)

Managed to get 100k in today, but should have started earlier than 9am. The bike computer reported 101 F by 230pm. I really struggled with the heat for the last 15 miles or so.

*Pulled over to get a bit of shade and had a welcoming committee.*





*A nice restoration of an old Mill*





*A great stop for a fantastic bacon cheeseburger on Jalapeño bun*





*A couple of essential rest stops in the last 10 miles*












​


----------



## Old jon (7 Sep 2021)

Warm again out there, and definitely a day to ride a bike. The fixed has been stuck in the shed too long, so I will take that. As yet, I know not where.

And before I reached Holbeck a route had been thought up, nothing new but a fair old workout for me and the fixed. Canal towpath then. Cross the River Aire on the way to Headingley, and from there to Lawnswood. Then after the first bit of level road for a while, turn right to go through Adel and ride up the side of Golden Acre Park. Down the hill to Bramhope is always good.

Through the extended village, up the rising road by the Puritan Chapel and there at the edge of the road are the first conkers, bright green and spiky, that I have seen this year. Don’t think it is a sign of anything other than the approach of autumn. To the Dyneley Arms, a right turn and twiddle down to Pool. Brave, I was, crossed the Wharfe there, after a left turn crossed the Washburn River. This road bends around to show me the climb up to Farnley. Well, the steeper bit of it. Over the top and there is that whizzy descent.



A stop by the river to fuel the body, and then Leeds Road out of Otley, back to Bramhope. Indeed, all the way back to Headingley. Down the hill to Kirkstall and back on the towpath. Which was very quiet. Checked the time, about eleven. No lunch time medallists out yet. 

Back to Holbeck, followed by the wend around on the way back to the street I live on. A cracking good ride, happen a bit warm now, but the grin shows I am back home. Thirty two miles this morning, and sixteen hundred feet going uphill. Respectable.

garpictures . . .


----------



## jongooligan (7 Sep 2021)

Haven't been out for a couple of weeks. If this is my cycling comeback it's very intermittent.
Yesterday's ride took me from Hanley Swan, over the Malverns at British Camp then looped around to bring me back over on the easier climb to Hollybush. It was hot, damned hot. It was steep, not damned steep but steep enough to have me grovelling in the heat. Had to get off and have a stretch - sciatica doncha know and not lack of fitness. It was too hazy to take pictures but here's the route. About 22 miles I think.






Treated myself to a couple of bottles of Malvern Gold cider when I got back then spent half an hour teaching Mrs. jg how to fix a puncture before she went out for her ride. We have to take it in turns as one of us has to spoil our old and very needy dog while the other is out.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Sep 2021)

Taking advantage of this mini heatwave, yesterday I got out for a little post work potter down to Market Bosworth and back and today up to East Midlands Airport and back. I always underestimate the elevation side of things especially round local roads- I was wondering why I couldn’t quite get the pace up like yesterday’s effort but then it was over 50ft/mile!
Nice to get out all the same.


----------



## theloafer (7 Sep 2021)

not been out for a while ..so planned a route for tomorrow so thought it best to take the bike for a short spin just to make sure all is well.
we have a mostly off road route cycle/walk that run around the whole town , all was good 😁😁 









ride 2 ... thought as i was not going far and my partner has not been out on hers i took hers out just to keep battery's happy used the same route as it was very quiet. her bike was totally strange to ride her been small went for the 43cm the handle bar seemed so tiny lol. mind i soon got used to the Enviolo hub... but its not as good as the Rohloff on my super charger, but still a very nice bike


----------



## Mike_P (7 Sep 2021)

Booked two days off ostensibly to finish off the sub base, and hopefully the base proper, for the new shed before Thursdays predicted thunderstorms . The sub base is made that more complex by a rough concreted path in one corner. Ended up with plastic trim stuck to broken tiles stuck to the path to allow for infilling with sharp sand to support the proper, plastic, base. So whilst the slow setting _Sticks like sh*t_ set time for a midday commencing bike ride.

Decided to avoid as much as possible any steep / lengthy climb for fear of expiring in the heat so instead of either _Humps and a Hill _or the hill on Skipton Road followed the cycle path, still with a section of up to 11.8% , through a park and looped back to head east through Bilton and onto Knaresborough. Opted to use the Beryl Burton Cycleway and had to pause twice given its narrowness to allow climbing cyclists to pass. Over the River Nidd on High Bridge pass standing traffic and onto Waterside; avoiding the climb up Bond End. It was slightly busy with pedestrians.




The loop around Abbey Road and then pass the builders merchants, from whom a 100kg bag of gravel for the plastic base is awaited, to join the A59 eastwards.Turned off northwards through Flaxby to the 7th letter ABC of Coneyt*h*orpe, and a proper nameboard albeit next to a, well-sealed, sewerage pumping station.








Continued north to Arkendale and then east over the A1(M) to head south on the A168, immediately passing verge side occupants who should not have been there.




Discovered the link from the A59 was open which would have given a shorter route and paused in the shade of the A59 overbridge before continuing south, turning east pass Hunsingore to Cattal. Over the Nidd again, the lights on the bridge staying green and south to Thorpe Arch trading estate. Then east to Wighill; the bench by the church providing as usual a convenient break.

Resumed southwards via Tadcaster and the A162 through Towton and then turned to Scarth*i*ngwell – back to lack of any nameboard and opted to use the golf club sign.




Average speed had crept up to 14.3 mph despite the relatively slow initial part of the ride.The Komoot sourced route on the Wahoo directed me on a loop partly via a tarmac bridleway which unfortunately transpired to use what appeared to a private access to a nursing home. Opted instead to head to Barkston Ash, the Wahoo now played up declaring _Radar disconnected. _No, the Varia was definitely there and working; deleted the sensor from the Wahoo and reinstalled. This then caused the displayed ride details to reset.

Through Barkston Ash and back north on the A162; turning west to Stutton where the hope for a bench was proved right but it was in full sun. Instead at the west end of the village a low metal railing in partial shade was more attractive for another break. The climb away, in terms of steeper part (14.5% max) was in shade, and a free flowing A64 crossed over. Then via one bit of the A659 and the narrow roman road to the main A659, turning onto the NCN over the Wharfe and due, to the closed section, pass Wealstun prison. Got blasted by hot engine air from a bus pulling away from a stop which I could have done without.

West to Wetherby and pass All Terrain Cycles to head north west on the B6164; free wheeling frequenting any down grade and a slower than normal climb through Kirk Deighton. A final pause at North Deighton and in absence of any seating area in a stone bus waiting shelter I made use of one of low walls either side of the entrance.

Onwards through Little Ribston and then a tree arched section of road, the temperature plummeted briefly and momentarily revitalised a PR on the final climb towards the A658. The A road was busy as I trudged upwards to Birkham Wood on the inner bridleway lane. On the following decent just as the necessary right turn was approaching a gap in traffic. Down to Calcutt and up Forest Moor Road. Through suburbia with what transpired to be a simple crossing of the A59, recrossing it on a shared path across the Stray only to join it in further on for the decent of Skipton Road hill after following part of the outbound route again.

Ride data merged: 60.05 miles 2415ft climbed 13.8mph avg


----------



## jongooligan (8 Sep 2021)

Yesterday's ride was much flatter than my loop over the Malverns on the previous day. On another scorching hot day I decided that keeping to the Severn valley was the best option especially as sciatica was giving me a not so gentle reminder that an easy day was the best option.

Again, not a very good day for photography with the Chilterns to the east and Malverns to the west obscured in haze. Had a couple of off road moments at Baughton and Drayton. The one at Baughton is obviously very muddy in wet weather but in this heat the deep hoof prints had set like concrete resulting in jackhammer like progress. I should have walked. 






Posh house at Drayton

Mostly flat riding apart from a couple of short climbs at Kinnersley (twice) and Pirton, which didn't aggravate my sciatica. The roads were very quiet too which made for very relaxed riding.





The route. Straight line near the end is where the batteries gave up.


----------



## C R (8 Sep 2021)

jongooligan said:


> Yesterday's ride was much flatter than my loop over the Malverns on the previous day. On another scorching hot day I decided that keeping to the Severn valley was the best option especially as sciatica was giving me a not so gentle reminder that an easy day was the best option.
> 
> Again, not a very good day for photography with the Chilterns to the east and Malverns to the west obscured in haze. Had a couple of off road moments at Baughton and Drayton. The one at Baughton is obviously very muddy in wet weather but in this heat the deep hoof prints had set like concrete resulting in jackhammer like progress. I should have walked.
> 
> ...


Nice route. I never use either of the Baughton or Draycott shortcuts, not worth it for the reasons you give. BTW, the hills to the east are the Cotswolds.


----------



## C R (8 Sep 2021)

A lunchtime ride round my Kempsey, High Green and Wadborough loop, taking in some of the same roads @jongooligan took yesterday. It was hot and a bit windy, but fun anyway. Loads of other cyclists out too. I am now ready for whatever teams has in store for me this afternoon. 

The map


----------



## jongooligan (8 Sep 2021)

C R said:


> Nice route. I never use either of the Baughton or *Draycott *shortcuts, not worth it for the reasons you give. BTW, the hills to the east are the *Cotswolds*.



My mistake. I've never been clear about any of the ranges of hills south of the Peak District. Malverns have got to be an easy one though what with Great Malvern, Little Malvern and Malvern Wells being scattered about them.

I went for a ride today to try and get a decent photograph of these hills now that the weather is a little cooler and clearer. Firstly I rode towards them until I got to the Three Counties Showground where I turned right to follow their flank northwards but with no luck. The view was always obscured by something but I wasn't put off as Mrs.jg had walked up to Old Hills this morning and come back with some cracking pictures so I headed that way.

At Callow End I decided to dodge down to the old ferry crossing at Pixham and have a look at the river.





River Severn near the old ferry at Pixham

From there it was a gradual ascent back to the main road, which I crossed and then rode over the short turf to the trig point at Old Hills.





Old Hills

All I could see were trees but I wasn't too disappointed as there was a small deer, totally oblivious to my presence, grazing just a few yards away. It had the slope backed, alien looking forehead of a Muntjac and was the right size but I'm not sure whether they live around here so could have been a young Roe deer.

Had a few hairy moments riding back down over the turf on 25mm tyres but got back to the main road without falling off. There I turned right and headed to the Plough and Harrow to quench my thirst before finishing at Hanley Swan still without a decent picture of the Malvern hills.


----------



## C R (8 Sep 2021)

jongooligan said:


> My mistake. I've never been clear about any of the ranges of hills south of the Peak District. Malverns have got to be an easy one though what with Great Malvern, Little Malvern and Malvern Wells being scattered about them.
> 
> I went for a ride today to try and get a decent photograph of these hills now that the weather is a little cooler and clearer. Firstly I rode towards them until I got to the Three Counties Showground where I turned left to follow their flank northwards but with no luck. The view was always obscured by something but I wasn't put off as Mrs.jg had walked up to Old Hills this morning and come back with some cracking pictures so I headed that way.
> 
> ...


Nice route again. It is surprisingly difficult to get good views of the hills from the lanes on the west side of the river. If you manage to get to the good side again, High Green is a good place for nice open views of the hills. Unfortunately the weather will be turning this evening.

ETA, Thinking about the area again, going along Jennet Tree Ln from Callow End your should get some nice views once you go past Deblins Green.


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Sep 2021)

Another hot, sunny day today and a make it up as I go along sort of route planned. Started off to Whixall turning at the crossroads to Fenns Bank and across the swing bridge to Alkington. I got to the bridge just as someone was about to lift it but they did let me cross first after I asked nicely. Took the next turning back towards Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen and Edstaston meeting more traffic than usual on these lanes for some reason. Carried on to Highfields then over The Lowe into Wem, through the town and off into Tilley and Loppington. 
Decided to head to Lyneal and past the woods to Colemere before turning back to Lyneal past the car park and sailing club. Turned to Hampton Bank then alongside the canal to Bettisfield, Northwood then home. 33.5 hot, dusty miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2021)

A damp start with a shower that stopped abruptly as I left the village. The weather improved after that:






...and eventually the sun rose over the Black Forest:






Only problem was a slight tailwind which usually means a headwind and rain on the way back.


----------



## theloafer (9 Sep 2021)

Wednesday planned ride... was up and out by 7-45 headed to Bishop Auckland to pick up the old rail line which is just after the viaduct also known as part of the NCN 715 for about 2 miles where then it changes to the NCN 70 passing through Brancepeth,- Willington, Sunnybrow - Brandon on to Broompark picnic site. where just after Baxter wood you pick up the Lanchester Valley railway path also known as NCN14 passing though Bearpark- Langley park - Lanchester to the outskirts of Consett, which then i picked up the the c2c route NCN 7 or better known as the Waskerley way which was to take me all the way to Parkhead Station cafe. at the 36 mile point and 30 of that was traffic free.😁😁😁
had a coffee and a sausage+ egg sarnie then headed down Crawleside into Stanhope then off up over Bollihope on the B6278.dropped down into Middleton-in-Teesdale as i was in need of tea+cake after all that climbing. left on the B6282 though Eggleston up folly bank took a left over to Woodlands towards Toft Hill down to Tindale crossing -shildon and back along the cycle path home , totally knackered all told 76 miles and a really fun day .
ride out to Stanhope | Ride | Strava


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Sep 2021)

theloafer said:


> Wednesday planned ride... was up and out by 7-45 headed to Bishop Auckland to pick up the old rail line which is just after the viaduct also known as part of the NCN 715 for about 2 miles where then it changes to the NCN 70 passing through Brancepeth,- Willington, Sunnybrow - Brandon on to Broompark picnic site. where just after Baxter wood you pick up the Lanchester Valley railway path also known as NCN14 passing though Bearpark- Langley park - Lanchester to the outskirts of Consett, which then i picked up the the c2c route NCN 7 or better known as the Waskerley way which was to take me all the way to Parkhead Station cafe. at the 36 mile point and 30 of that was traffic free.😁😁😁
> had a coffee and a sausage+ egg sarnie then headed down Crawleside into Stanhope then off up over Bollihope on the B6278.dropped down into Middleton-in-Teesdale as i was in need of tea+cake after all that climbing. left on the B6282 though Eggleston up folly bank took a left over to Woodlands towards Toft Hill down to Tindale crossing -shildon and back along the cycle path home , totally knackered all told 76 miles and a really fun day .
> ride out to Stanhope | Ride | Strava
> View attachment 608293
> ...



Fabulous ride. 

You need to get that bridge photo in the completion thread!


----------



## gavgav (9 Sep 2021)

My ride on Tuesday.

I headed up to the Lake District on Sunday, for a mini break with @Rickshaw Phil, walking and cycling in fabulous hot and sunny weather, better than anything we’ve seen in 20 years of going up there!

Despite tired legs from climbing the Old Man of Coniston mountain, on Tuesday we hired some bikes for a circular tour. We set off from Lowick Green and had a short section on the busy main road to Spark Bridge, before joining quieter lanes through lovely countryside to Bouth.

We then headed through the Rusland Valley and began the long steep climb up to Graythwaite, via Crosslands. The bikes didn’t have the lowest of gearing on them, plus some questionable pivots on mine, which made for some interesting gear changes and a struggle up some of the climbs, when we’re used to lower climbing gears.

Next section was the nice descent down to Cunsey and Windermere shore, enjoying views over the water in the sunshine.





From there we climbed up to Far Sawrey and the busier road to Near Sawrey, but had a gap in the ferry traffic, so our direction was fine. Busy with lots of people visiting Hill Top cottage and all things Beatrix Potter.

We then dropped down to Esthwaite water and paused at the trout fishery car park, to enjoy the sunshine and views that struggle to be beaten on any lake up there.





The section on the main road to Hawkshead wasn’t bad at all, considering the sheer number of people in the Lake District, before we began the steep climb through Roger Ground, up to Grizedale Forest. I struggled with the lack of low gearing and had to have a couple of rest stops, but we made it up to Moor Top and enjoyed a break for lunch in the shade of the trees, to cool down a bit.










We’d originally thought of doing a bigger run through the forest, but with this gearing decided to take the shorter route along the gravel tracks to High Cross. It’s always pleasant in Grizedale and it was quiet, peaceful and enabled some good speeds to be enjoyed on the descents.





From High Cross, we descended Hawkshead Hill branching onto the badly potholed lane to Brantwood and along the Eastern side of Coniston lake. There were more lovely views over the lake and plenty of people out on or in the water, trying to cool off a bit.










The only downside along there was the amount of traffic, battling to squeeze past each other and indeed this included a massive articulated warehouse lorry, that we met on a tight corner. I squeezed to the side and he slowly crept past, but I was beginning to think I may need to abandon the bike and jump up the verge, as he got very close. What on earth he was thinking taking something that size up there, goodness knows, probably just followed SatNav, but there would have been a number of sections where he couldn’t have got past parked cars further on…..

At High Nibthwaite, we left the lake and continued on to Lowick, where we paused to check the distance, as I was aiming to get my 50k in for the Half Century challenge. We could see we were going to be a bit short and so went back to Spark Bridge, then up and doubled back along a nice flat section that links to the main Ulverston road, to add a bit of mileage.

The short section back on the main road was quieter than we feared it could be and we dropped the bikes back off, having thoroughly enjoyed the ride, with the fabulous weather, but both agreed we need to sort out getting our own bikes up there next time.

31.43 miles, with 3003 ft of climbing at 9.6mph avg.


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 Sep 2021)

Plans changed for yesterday's ride when I decided that in the humidity I really didn't want to ride across the city to the railway station then sit on a train. Instead I went to an ice-cream farm about 5 miles away, and came back by a different route (other than a mile or so) via the Guild wheel and Lidl, for a few groceries. The ice-cream in the sunshine was delicious, and all traffic on my road route out was considerate - especially the Audi driver who stopped his car approaching me, drew into the side and put on his hazard lights - I wondered WTH until I saw the state of the road surface on 'my' half of where he had stopped and just before - I did indeed have to swerve and zig-zag all over the road to get through without breaking half my bike and all my teeth.
Coming back on the Guild Wheel would have been pleasant if it were not for the overgrown bits which force cyclists and pedestrians into conflict with each other - and at a couple of points into conflict with traffic when there is barely enough room for one user on what is supposed to be a wide, mixed-use path - all the very awkward-to-manoevre cycle 'barriers' which only serve to irritate and annoy the slow and bulky among us - children and the speedy just whizz around them, but it's not so easy for beginners, or for those who are, or who are carrying, larger, longer or wider loads, and the cyclist-controlled road crossing situated between two roundabouts (one of which is fortunately still under construction or I might have been there still ...) which doesn't work on one side ... 
Another email to the council about the faulty crossing and another few trips out with the secateurs and maybe even a pair of shears to trim back the worst of the rampant overgrowth at the worst spots.


----------



## a.twiddler (9 Sep 2021)

*Linear Trip to Wales 2021 day 1. 31st August.
Or, My ride today*

This was part of a longer trip to Wales but as a) my first longish non round trip on the Linear and b) the first trip with luggage, I thought I’d stick it on here.
I’d been considering this trip for months but not managed any decent length rides to prepare since April. However I thought I ought to just get on and do it.

Today is the day. I’d put it off a couple of times as the time wasn’t right. Set the alarm for sparrowfart though didn’t lift off until 0900. I hoped (maybe optimistically) to get to Montgomery, about 60 + miles, or even Newtown at 80ish miles if all went well. Despite a loaded trial run I ended up taking too much weight -rationale being if B&B failed, I could still camp. Not such a good idea as the legs ain’t what they used to be and I was soundly punished by the extra weight on the hills. Anyway, with a set of old Karrimor panniers and a Radical bag on the back with a “nose bag” on the front for a cape etc, I set off into a dull cloudy morning lit up by a glow of optimism. I intended to get to Nantwich via unclassified roads then see how the traffic was before settling on the route. The bike rolls well, and I take my time to warm up gently. Not hard to keep going, though wish I could maintain a bit more speed on the up slopes.

I get to Nantwich in good time with a slight following wind from the N and E. Overcast, but not unpleasantly cold. I take the Whitchurch road and continue to Whitchurch rather than to Audlem via Coole Pilate. Despite spells of heavy traffic with a lot of trucks they leave me alone and give me a wide berth and I make steady if unspectacular progress. I get to the series of bypasses around Whitchuch but due to the pressure of vehicles get diverted on to the Telford road and have to waste some time waiting for a gap in the dense traffic and a suitable place to turn back. Fortunately once on the A49 to Shrewsbury things settle down, a good wide road and steady but not frenetic traffic. The wide open landscape and following wind help a lot.




The A49 here has a good number of long hills but at this stage of the trip they are quite manageable despite the weight. At about the 20 mile mark I stop for a leak and a cold fizzy drink before continuing. There are some long sweeping downhills which are enjoyable but further along I find myself becoming uncomfortably hot on some of the too frequent uphills. Unexpectedly suddenly I find myself outside Shrewsbury where I stop at a convenient Burger King at 41 miles for a well earned fix of junk food. I take the lights and computer off and put them in my pocket. I had expected to get here by 1300 at 10mph but am slightly later than that. Added to this the electronic ordering system is throwing a tantrum and I am stuck behind a queue of other customers until the orders are sorted out. Having waited for my not-so-fast-food I get too comfortable and stay longer than I should, eating into my remaining daylight which at this point I still think I have plenty of.

My plan is to make for Montgomery via the direct route through Shrewsbury town centre which would give me a nice downhill ride to the river. It is 1430 by now which should have given the lunch time traffic time to disperse. I re attach light and computer and get under way. My legs had stiffened up but once under way they are OK. However I soon come up to a queue of traffic which I hope is just a temporary obstacle. After a mile or two it becomes plain that this is here to stay. It’s not such a problem to ride a recumbent bike in traffic as far as stopping and starting are concerned, even a great big long one, but you can’t nip through gaps so easily, especially with panniers on. I turn round and head back uphill to the roundabout on the A49 then take the next left.

Here I am pleasantly surprised to find a wide off road cycle lane so I take a chill pill and roll easily to the top of the mile or three gentle climb to the roundabout at the summit.

I notice that my speedo is giving high readings and spot that it is now reading in KPH. It is a fair bet that the wheel size has been reset too. I guessed that the light and computer had done battle while in my pocket and this was the result. That is annoying. I had hoped to have a new max speed record while plummeting down some hill in Wales but I can’t reset it without the instruction sheet. When I looked at it before putting in my pocket it was showing max 34mph. Nothing to be done about it now. I turn left for the town centre again and head downhill to the river.

Traffic is still clogging up the town centre but eventually I cross over the Severn bridge and begin the climb up the Montgomery road. It is uncomfortably steep and at one stage I get off and push. I haven’t left Shrewsbury yet and here I am pushing! I estimate that I have about 20 miles to go so ought to get there by 1700. There are some steep climbs before Shrewsbury has done with me but I feel I am making reasonable progress, without a reliable speedo to check with.

Heading in the direction of Westbury the traffic is travelling fast on this narrow winding road and passing space is limited. The tyre noise gives plenty of notice of approaching traffic but something about the surface gives it a very harsh sound. When I see a turning to Montgomery with a sign (avoiding low bridge) I take the turning in the hope that the traffic might be less. Initially it is a network of narrow lanes but comes to a TJ with the A488. Turn right for Pontesbury and Minsterley then no more signs! I ride round the confusing one way system in Minsterley until asking a random dog walker gives the vague information that there is a turning off the Bishop’s Castle road. The other alternative is to go back towards Shrewsbury and start again.

I continue on to the A488 Bishop’s Castle road and pass many junctions but none signposted as I’d hoped. Eventually I come across a group of walkers who give some directions up an unsignposted lane. There are many undulations which I cope with better than expected and which eventually come out after some confusing meanderings on to a route with names which I recognise.

By this time a reddish tinge is spreading over the evening and the light is starting to fade. It's a glorious evening if only I had time to appreciate it. I had added unwanted miles and used up indispensible time. I swap my shades for clear glasses. Every so often I come round a corner to be confronted by a short sharp hill and find that my legs are lacking in go, and once or twice push the last few yards. I am following a route with a turn off ahead for Chirbury and Montgomery. I stop and put my lights on, though I can still see well enough.

Finally the turn for Chirbury and Montgomery arrives through the gloom. The undulations become more severe. It seems as if having turned off, the route is no longer going along the valley, but across the grain with related ups and downs. The tiny hamlet of Chirbury looms out of the dark and disappears again. The road seems darker afterwards and dips and rises. I’m definitely walking up the last part of the inclines now. My legs have stiffened up so it’s hard to dismount to push with only an unsupportive hedgebank to lean on.

Montgomery is a distant light on a hill. I swoop down dips in the dark then struggle up the other side. I can’t see far enough ahead on this unlit road to risk getting up enough speed to rush a few yards further. Just as I think I’ve gained some height, I zoom down again and have to struggle back up. At one downhill a barn owl swoops down, ghostly white in reflected light from my headlamp, before silently overtaking me and turning away.

The distant light gets gradually closer but I can see that it’s all uphill now, no more dips and I run out of steam and stop for a rest. I end up pushing doggedly on autopilot to the top of the hill where there is a square. Here I manage to get something to eat and drink, and sort out somewhere to stay. I am totally bushed, but perk up surprisingly quickly after something to eat and a couple of cold drinks. I feel pretty good now I’ve got here. It’s the furthest I’ve travelled on a bike for several years, and certainly with luggage. I’m feeling a bit dubious about covering my planned distance tomorrow. Probably my own fault for making my destination a town beneath a castle on top of a humungous hill.

If not for getting lost, I would have arrived in daylight and things would have looked different.

According to Mapometer I did 73.22 miles, Ascent 2012 feet. Descent 1628 feet. Max speed recorded on the speedo before it reset itself 34mph though I’m sure that it would have recorded higher since. Average unknown.

The Linear performed fine throughout. The power unit was what caused any shortfall, and if I’d booked somewhere beforehand I could have travelled lighter. Certainly after removing the panniers to unpack, the bike felt light and stable on the stand. Even with the full load, it felt surefooted and stable once the undercarriage was up. Fitting the Schwalbe Big Apple to the front was one of my better moves.

After thoughts: should have taken more photos. Should have squeezed in more miles before this trip. Should have pruned down the luggage.

I got a buzz out of knowing that I’d pedalled it quite comfortably through the counties of Cheshire, Shropshire and into Montgomeryshire.


----------



## gavgav (9 Sep 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> *Linear Trip to Wales 2021 day 1. 31st August.
> Or, My ride today*
> 
> This was part of a longer trip to Wales but as a) my first longish non round trip on the Linear and b) the first trip with luggage, I thought I’d stick it on here.
> ...


You’re braver than me, choosing a good number of the roads you chose through Shropshire and I’d recommend some of our beautiful lanes if you wanted to repeat, but hope you enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## a.twiddler (9 Sep 2021)

Despite poring over OS maps of the areas in Wales I wanted to visit, I didn't have a fine scale map of the area between Shrewsbury and Montgomery, so as the supposedly shortest distance between two points, ignorance was bliss! I would certainly choose a different route next time. Having got lost, I suppose you could say the routes chose me. The last time I visited Montgomery was during the last century, on a motorbike. Even then there were parts of Wales that I would go around when pedal powered and I think I would add that route to it. The Linear is geared low enough to climb most things as long as you are going fast enough to stay upright, but probably depends on fresh legs and no excess baggage for best results. On the plus side, I've survived that, so the next trip should hold no fears.


----------



## jongooligan (9 Sep 2021)

Last day in the Severn Valley for us and although the clouds were draped across the Malverns like tattered curtains I needed to get out on a mission. That mission was to get some raspberries from Clive's fruit farm. Mrs. jg had brought some back yesterday and they were the most delicious I'd eaten since I was a boy. No more supermarket raspberries for us.

I took a roundabout route though and really enjoyed it despite the frequent showers. The rain was refreshing rather than draining and helped keep me cool in the steamy warmth. 

Got to say that the lanes around here are some of the most pleasant for cycling on. Scenic but with hedges to keep you sheltered from the wind. Mostly traffic free but when you do come across drivers they're courteous - haven't had a close pass all week. There's a good mix a flat roads and some steep hills if you're up for it. Thoroughly recommend this area for cycling.





The route.

There weren't any raspberries left when I got to Clive's so I got four bottles of Wobblejuice cider instead. It's completely opaque.


----------



## C R (9 Sep 2021)

jongooligan said:


> Got to say that the lanes around here are some of the most pleasant for cycling on. Scenic but with hedges to keep you sheltered from the wind. Mostly traffic free but when you do come across drivers they're courteous - haven't had a close pass all week. There's a good mix a flat roads and some steep hills if you're up for it. *Thoroughly recommend this area for cycling.*


Totally agree, we are really lucky here in Worcs being able to plot long routes that hardly have any traffic, but provide great sights. I am glad you enjoyed it, do you think you will come back?


----------



## Brandane (9 Sep 2021)

jongooligan said:


> No more supermarket raspberries for us.


Off topic, but have you tried Lidl or Aldi raspberries and strawberries? They are much nicer than the "big 4" supermarkets. The difference is apparently that Lidl/Aldi don't freeze them between the farm and the shop. The big 4 do.


----------



## Alex321 (10 Sep 2021)

jongooligan said:


> Last day in the Severn Valley for us and although the clouds were draped across the Malverns like tattered curtains I needed to get out on a mission. That mission was to get some raspberries from Clive's fruit farm. Mrs. jg had brought some back yesterday and they were the most delicious I'd eaten since I was a boy. No more supermarket raspberries for us.
> 
> I took a roundabout route though and really enjoyed it despite the frequent showers. The rain was refreshing rather than draining and helped keep me cool in the steamy warmth.
> 
> ...


I've never cycled that area, but I know Clive's fruit farm near Upton quite well 

One of daughters lives in Worcester, and we have been there a number of times with her and her kids.


----------



## Colin Grigson (10 Sep 2021)

Yet another ride (well, my second ever) over 20mph (20.26mph) … well chuffed - but it was making me wince at times with the effort. Glorious weather though, sunny and bright


----------



## Old jon (10 Sep 2021)

Muggy. A bit of breeze, open doors and windows and things cool down. Ride the Spa away from home, quickly enough for a draught but slow enough not to sweat.

Worked well, until the bottom of Roundhay Road. Yup, from the bottom, you go up and that is more effort. So I sweated. Up the side of Potternewton Park, more up to the Queen’s Arms, then a bit more up to Moortown Corner. Quite a distance to sweat. There is the reward, of course. A mostly flat road to Slaid Hill and then downhill most of the way to East Keswick. I do like that bit.

On to Collingham, and a left turn to cross the River Wharfe at Linton. A jogger was faster than me on that steep bit after the bridge. Into Wetherby next and find the shared path to Thorp Arch trading estate. Only one missed turning, soon put right. Came to a road, at the far side the path was fenced off. Left turn, a bit of following my nose to the other shared path that goes to Newton Kyme, crossing the Wharfe again on the way.



A very short length of the A659 takes me to the right turn to Toulston. Just looked at the OS map, this road is Rudgate, I never knew it went so far south. Anyway, follow this as far as the right turn that passes Tadcaster Grammar School, on the way to Bramham. There seemed to be a bit of extra breeze in my face, riding along here. Miss the village, cross above the A1 M then take the more direct route to Thorner. The heave up out of Wothersome Dip is still a test for tired legs.

Carr Lane to the A58 might have been a bit busier than usual, Wetherby Road was about average. Down Boot Hill and turn right to ride past the clock at Oakwood. More descending, all the way to Crown Point Bridge, I have to cross the river somehow and the Spa does not swim. And I forgot to mention, it is a year and a day since I rode the Spa for the first time. The end of the ride, at my front door, gave me a lot to smile about, and thirty eight miles of enjoyable riding too. Eighteen hundred feet uphill, must be the same going down. A good one.

Side to side, and ups and downs . . .


----------



## jongooligan (10 Sep 2021)

C R said:


> Totally agree, we are really lucky here in Worcs being able to plot long routes that hardly have any traffic, but provide great sights. I am glad you enjoyed it, do you think you will come back?



Definiteley. Already booked Blackmore site for 1st week in October. I'm doing other stuff in the area that week but I'll be bringing a bike for when I'm free.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Sep 2021)

Old jon said:


> A very short length of the A659 takes me to the right turn to Toulston. Just looked at the OS map, this road is Rudgate, I never knew it went so far south.


Roman Road 280 Hazlewood to Whixley detailed here http://roadsofromanbritain.org/gazetteer/yorkshire/rr280.html
Interesting that its says its presumed to have crossed the Wharfe at a ford although assumes a bridge existed as that quashed the thoughts I have always had over what appears to a bridge abutment which can be seen looking north east off the NCNs crossing. Suppose alternatively it might have been a tipping point of materials into a boat although today the Wharfe is only navigable below Tadcaster and may never have been on this stretch.


----------



## Old jon (11 Sep 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Roman Road 280 Hazlewood to Whixley detailed here http://roadsofromanbritain.org/gazetteer/yorkshire/rr280.html



Interesting, thank you. And the website looks informative. Winter days reading.


----------



## ianbarton (11 Sep 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> I get to Nantwich in good time with a slight following wind from the N and E. Overcast, but not unpleasantly cold. I take the Whitchurch road and continue to Whitchurch rather than to Audlem via Coole Pilate. Despite spells of heavy traffic with a lot of trucks they leave me alone and give me a wide berth and I make steady if unspectacular progress. I get to the series of bypasses around Whitchuch but due to the pressure of vehicles get diverted on to the Telford road and have to waste some time waiting for a gap in the dense traffic and a suitable place to turn back. Fortunately once on the A49 to Shrewsbury things settle down, a good wide road and steady but not frenetic traffic. The wide open landscape and following wind help a lot.


What made you stick to the A49? It's almost suicidal on a bike. There are country lanes on either side of the road between Nantwich and Whitchurch. There is an NCN route that keeps to minor roads from Whitchurch to Shrewsbury.


----------



## geocycle (11 Sep 2021)

A ride on a Saturday is unusual for me. Generally busy with family things and recovering from work. But, as I should have been watching the cancelled test match today in Manchester, the diary was empty and the jobs list short. So, I decided on a flattish ride with 712m of climbing up the valley of the Kent to near Kendal. Got wet a few times and the wind was a nagging 14mph westerly. Nevertheless, a lovely 45 mile ride with some nice early autumn colour. Highlight was probably lunch at Levens Hall, first bowl of soup for several weeks and the rather wonderful courgette and lime cake they do there.


----------



## ianbarton (11 Sep 2021)

Yesterday's loop through Wem was a lucky escape. The weather forecast showed good weather in the morning, but scattered showers in the afternoon. I could see some big black clouds when I set off, but the rain held off. I stopped off at the Library Cafe in Wem for a leisurely lunch. When I emerged from the cafe there were still patches of blue sky. I set off up the hill through Lowe and on towards Whixall. I followed the B road for a short distance before turning towards the train station at Prees. From the centre of Prees there is a short steep climb to the church where I turned left and dropped down the hill to cross the very busy A41.

When I reached Milleneheath the road was very wet, although it wasn't raining. The puddles continued all the way through Ightfield, although there were big patches of blue sky. It looked as though I had been lucky enough to miss a heavy storm. 

57km and 347 metres of climbing and decent.





Yes, it's hedge cutting season!





Wem


----------



## a.twiddler (11 Sep 2021)

ianbarton said:


> What made you stick to the A49? It's almost suicidal on a bike. There are country lanes on either side of the road between Nantwich and Whitchurch. There is an NCN route that keeps to minor roads from Whitchurch to Shrewsbury.


The Thanatos strong in this one is. Well no, actually. Although I've been along that stretch of the A49 many times over the years, it has usually been with a lot more kilowatts at my disposal. At certain times of day I would certainly keep well off it but at other times I have wondered how it would be on a bike because as a direct route it seems pretty good. Once I was on the A49 the traffic gave me plenty of room ("the recumbent effect"?) and I had no hairy moments. Alarmingly for me, perhaps I was the most scary/eccentric thing on the road at that time. I was more concerned about my excursion on to the A530 between Nantwich and Whitchurch as it is narrow, winding and often has a lot of traffic. Again, no problems. I did pull over once into the entrance of a bread factory to let a following truck and its procession of cars pass, which seemed to be appreciated. 

I did think about weaving my way through the lanes via Wrenbury and Wem, and even the NCN route but not having used them before, and having previous experiences of NCN routes taking me all around the houses and up unnecessary hills, I kept any diversions in reserve in case the A49 proved too unpleasant. I may not be a a record munching speed freak, but I did have some miles to cover. Fortunately, that part of the journey worked out OK.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Sep 2021)

After going to watch the TOB with Mrs Celine and an old friend at Firestane Edge and Stow (by car) I felt suitably inspired to go out for an afternoon ride. This included part of today's route, but going the other direction over the Berrybush on the off chance of finding a bidon. No such luck, any that had been discarded must have been picked up by the clean up crew. 
By the time I'd got there it had brightened up, if still a bit breezy, enough to get a PR on the descent while barely pedalling. 
This is the view down Ettrickdale on the way home, with a stonking tail wind -





The map-




43.4 miles @15.4mph, 691m up.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Sep 2021)

A ride on my Specialized Roubaix today, new Continental GP5000 tyres fitted and they felt great. Lovely ride for lunch at Millington with David & Suzanne from our village. 59 miles with an average of 17.3 mph.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Sep 2021)

Set out early doors this morning for my annual “fish n’ chips run” over to Skeg Vegas.

A half decent half tailwind pushed me along through the flats of Lincolnshire in beautiful sunny weather. The lumps and bumps of the 3,000ft of climbing always comes in the first 30 odd miles as I cross the Vale of Belvoir, this time towards Grantham. Once into Lincolnshire the elevation graph flatlines!
Picked up Ingoldmells en route as well much to my displeasure due to the clientele that frequents it but it is always a good way to make sure I get a ton in when riding out there, as direct to Skeggy is often under this figure. Met Mrs Noodle Legs out there and drove back with her as opposed to catching the train back. For her trouble I did treat her to fish n chips however which scored me a few brownie points!

Quite a pacey one today by my standards, the terrain and wind enabling me to finish in under five and a half hours.

A grand day out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Set out early doors this morning for my annual “fish n’ chips run” over to Skeg Vegas.
> 
> A half decent half tailwind pushed me along through the flats of Lincolnshire in beautiful sunny weather. The lumps and bumps of the 3,000ft of climbing always comes in the first 30 odd miles as I cross the Vale of Belvoir, this time towards Grantham. Once into Lincolnshire the elevation graph flatlines!
> Picked up Ingoldmells en route as well much to my displeasure due to the clientele that frequents it but it is always a good way to make sure I get a ton in when riding out there, as direct to Skeggy is often under this figure. Met Mrs Noodle Legs out there and drove back with her as opposed to catching the train back. For her trouble I did treat her to fish n chips however which scored me a few brownie points!
> ...



Well done, an impressive ride.

I love that feeling when you reach a town or a landmark that's so far from where you set off that most people would use a train or a car, and knowing you got there under your own power.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well done, an impressive ride.
> 
> I love that feeling when you reach a town or a landmark that's so far from where you set off that most people would use a train or a car, and knowing you got there under your own power.


Thank you, I’ve never put it in so many words or even looked at it like that but yeah in retrospect it is an amazing feat. I like to do linear routes and this particular one is my fourth in a row since 2018! This is something I aim to do once a year nowadays and I would usually get the train back, but the wife fancied a trip out as well today and offered to meet me there! I did London a couple of weeks ago- about ten miles further than today- and that was even more amazing but much more lumpy!


----------



## Ian H (12 Sep 2021)

I booked to ride Sarah's Yo-Yo 200 yesterday. I decided to take the old Omega for an airing, as it has a triple. Checked it over and fitted a new tyre.

Chuffy was late, so I waited and we set off about 15mins after the others. Antonia was stamping cards at Honiton. At Bampton we encountered a few stragglers and it started raining, not for long though. We sheltered in the Bakery with flapjacks & coffee until it passed.

Barnstaple was busy. The Bike Shed café was too inviting to miss. We were stopping far too long at controls, but who cares. The hills started in earnest.

Torrington was next and a more traditional garage forecourt stop. Then over the Torridge and the interminable climb on the A386 towards Hatherleigh, with views of Dartmoor looming. Then on to Okehampton and the final control. A Waitrose control for contrast.

The last stretch followed the old A30 out of the town To Exeter. We joined the traffic through the city and chugged the final bit to the finish at the pub. 

Chuffy bought me a beer. 223km and 3000+ metres of climbing. The weather was not far off perfect.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Sep 2021)

Ian H said:


> I booked to ride Sarah's Yo-Yo 200 yesterday. I decided to take the old Omega for an airing, as it has a triple. Checked it over and fitted a new tyre.
> 
> Chuffy was late, so I waited and we set off about 15mins after the others. Antonia was stamping cards at Honiton. At Bampton we encountered a few stragglers and it started raining, not for long though. We sheltered in the Bakery with flapjacks & coffee until it passed.
> 
> ...


Simply Incredible. Well done!👏


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Sep 2021)

Late to the party again. @gavgav has already written up our ride in The Lakes from tuesday so I don't have a lot to add to it.

I agree that the bikes could have done with some lower gearing but we got on a lot better than I thought we might with the 36-28 bottom gear ( I make that 34 gear inches approximately). Being there in such fabulous September weather made it extra special. With holidays abroad being for the really determined at the moment all of the honeypot places were packed as though it was a bank holiday, but despite this many of the roads we used weren't too busy at all making the riding very enjoyable. The exception was the road along the eastern shore of Coniston Water which had attracted a good crowd of people and the articulated lorry that Gav mentioned. We did meet that lorry again much later after having handed back our hire bikes and driven back to Coniston - we wondered whether it had been somewhere loading all that time or whether it had just taken that long to get along the lanes.

31.4 miles at 9.6mph average and 3,000 feet of climbing according to Strava. Happy with that.





A nice Fowler ploughing engine seen on the way to Bouth.





At the gates of Graythwaite Hall





View to Low Cunsey Farm.





At Far Sawrey.





Approaching Near Sawrey.





A bit of a pause on the edge of Esthwaite Water.





Making our way through Grizedale Forest.





A view from the forest.





Coniston and The Old Man viewed from near Brantwood.





A last pause before returning the bikes to Lowick Green which can be seen in the background.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Sep 2021)

Today the lovely Mrs Tuesday and myself rode the "Grimshaw Grueller" route of the Bollington Bikefest on the tandem.

An early start in misty conditions and the first hill of the day, within a mile, is the steep cobbled ascent of Beeston Brow. My piloting skills prove, just about, up to the task.

(At this point, I'll refrain from mentioning every hill, as this would become more a novella than a CC post)

The descent of Wildboarclough is always one of my favourites, long and very gentle, and the tandem flies along such roads.

Eventually we wind our way to Meerbrook, and the climb of the "Devil's Elbow" towards Roach End. It's vicious, featuring a ridiculously steep hairpin, but we make it, the 24/36 bottom gear an absolute necessity.

First feeding station at Rudyard, then up to the top of Biddulph Moor where only picture of the ride was taken, photography alas impeded by poor visibility all day.






The ascent of Wincle Minn is a highlight of the ride. The surface is in places non- existent, gravel pinging left and right from the high pressure tyres, and the road gated to boot. But the road at the top has unparalleled views of the Western Peak, and lunch makes all well again.

We go through Flash and Buxton, then up the lovely road through the Goyt Valley to the Cat & Fiddle. By now speed has, somewhat remarkably, decreased yet further, everything hurts, and fatigue suffuses throughout our weary bodies.

The end is close, with just 15 miles or so to go, but one major hurdle remains. It's amongst the very toughest climbs in the Peak, and certainly harder than anything we've ever attempted on the tandem. Pym Chair.

Somehow, we haul ourselves up. At the top we collapse, legs close to failure and lungs not far behind. But how we stormed it - averaging fully 3.3mph according to Strava 

Now we know we can do it. There are more hills yet, but nothing we can't cope with.

And so it proves.






[Couple of bonus pics from Mrs T: mist over the Cat






and the road to Wincle Minn:


----------



## Donger (12 Sep 2021)

Club ride day again. 41.3 miles, and a few proper hills today. Decent weather in Gloucestershire, and great company again. Being much bigger than the others and twice as heavy as some of them, there's no prize for guessing who was last up all the hills, but I made them all without stopping, which i count as a result these days. Over to Stonehouse (near Stroud), then up the Cotswold edge via Kings Stanley, Middleyard, Selsley Common and the gliding club to Nympsfield. From there we dropped down towards Forest Green for coffees at Thistledown Farm.




We headed back home via a great descent through the woods down Crawley Hill and through the village of Uley before taking some lovely scenic little lanes through to Coaley, That was where the plan started to unravel. Today's route took no account of the annual Frampton Fair that was taking place today. The first sign of it was a nose to tail traffic jam headed the other way on the tiny lane between Cam and Frocester. A lane where we rarely encounter more than half a dozen cars was swamped with fifty to a hundred of them all by-passing the A38 Bristol Road. Then on the way from Frocester to Claypits and down the A38 to the Frampton turn we sailed down the hatch marks in the middle of the road past a stationary line of one to two hundred cars all headed for the fair. We avoided Frampton, climbing Whitminster Hill instead. After turning left, we got stuck in more traffic on a narrow lane, so gave up all hope of going anywhere near Frampton. I've no idea where anyone was expecting to park. We headed up the A38 towards Gloucester and spilt up after Moreton Valence, with two of us heading home down the lanes from Epney to Elmore through the Severnside villages. Not really a ride spoiled, as we had so enjoyed the first three quarters of it. Still managed to get a few hills, some nice lanes and over 40 miles in. A good ride.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Sep 2021)

Just enough time for a shorter ride today. I was trying to avoid the scarecrow trail in Whixall and the cider festival in Ellesmere so set off to Bettisfield, Breadon Heath and Welshampton crossing the Ellesmere road to head back to Lyneal along the lanes then onto Brown Heath, English Frankton and Burlton. Decided to take the main road towards Myddle and turn off to Nonely , Loppington, Horton with a bit of a detour along Ossage Lane before turning back home. 23.9 miles and much cooler than it was during the week.
Lots of cyclists, horse riders and squirrels out today.


----------



## Mike_P (12 Sep 2021)

Sunday twenty past midday and with a light northerly wind once again Barwic*k* in Elmet, along with Shadwe*l*l, was canned as a ABC visit, this time 7th letter, which in any case would have been largely a repeat of last Sundays ride.

Instead northwards on the A61 with, for once, no lengthy queuing traffic for Ripley; and only a short queue for the drive thru McDonalds at Ripon. Immediately beyond the bridge over the River Skell there was a lengthy queue of traffic so a loop around western Ripon and then the A6108 to North Stainley where I made my normal break stop; that predictable that for the continuation onto West Tanfield Strava gave me a PR from Ripon.

That continued ride on the A6108 in a more exposed landscape was the one part of the ride where the northerly was more noticeable; away from the A road on the climbs north from West Tanfield high hedges reverted the wind to a minor niggle. Down Well Bank and pass Thorp Perrow Arborteum, brought to me to a junction. Decided it was time to switch the planned route on the Wahoo only to find despite syncing earlier in the day the ride had not been picked up.

OS maps on the phone checked and straight on, a series of narrow lanes, one part of the route of NCN71, which lead me to the A684 through Crakehall to Patric*k* Brompton.




A set of TTLs beyond the village had a double whammy in that the turning off I had planned to take was closed. Continued west for the next turning; a road that the OS map had a chevron on it in the wrong direction. Where chevron was it transpired to be 14.5%. The climb levelled at a level crossing and then resumed upwards this time peaking at 18.5%, immediately beyond was Fingha*l*l*.*




Headed away south east / south crossing a stream and a 13.2% max climb. Turned east having noted I needed the second right turning but when I reached it the direction sign did not seem right and I carried on to the next right turn and only then checked the OS; should have turned at that previous junction – this one came to the same place but once again a chevron the wrong way. Looked at the climb and it did not look that much of an issue – it wasn’t, Strava route mapping indicates 13.5% max and has no segment for it. (EDIT - Segment created and that has a 15.7% max)

Further on another road closed sign seeming to hamper the intended route but as I passed the road end all of the barriers were on the verge; a 315 degree turn and a quite lane climbing initially. At the top a convenient ungated field entrance allowed the watering of the high hedge on its field side; the view in the opposite direction.




Joined the B6268, briefly the B6267 and then along the first, unsigned, turning to Binsoe that had been closed last time I was here. It had been completely resurfaced albeit with some noticeable vertical difference between sections of resurfacing. Onto the A6108 to West Tanfield and back to Ripon pausing again at North Stainley. Followed the route of NCN688 from Ripon through Littlethorpe to Bishop Monkton and the compulsory stream side bench for a final snack.

Therafter the Wahoo informed the Varias battery was low; an hour later almost home via Knaresborough the same message. The clouds had increased and moisture was evident in the air in Knaresborough but ceased until I got home when it did rain.
63.27 miles / 101.82km 3248ft climbed 14.4mph avg


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Sep 2021)

Mrs A_T and I visited her sister this afternoon on the e-assist tandem... just over 28 miles altogether with 1800 feet of up, including Whickham Bank [if any of you know it] - only made it up there on my hybrid once before!

We got very wet!


----------



## delb0y (13 Sep 2021)

Managed an ascent of Harescombe #1 today - first time I've attempted this one (or any steep hill) in three years (when it was a regular ride). Quite pleased, but not convinced it did the old heart any good :-0


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2021)

A change in the weather forecast over the weekend saw my planned ride for Tuesday happen today. Having spent a few minutes on Sunday morning on the phone booking cycle reservations with Greater Anglia it was off to Diss this morning for another ride around the north Suffolk & south Norfolk lanes.

I'd planned a route in advance and uploaded it to my Garmin but, having left Diss and gone through Palgrave to Stuston and taking the short cut to the A140 crossing, I realised that I'd uploaded the original route, not the amended one with a few changes to take acount of using the Picknflick and not one of the road bikes thanks to the insistant "off course" beeping. Thankfully I'd gone over the changes on Streetview, so at least I had an idea of what to look out for.

This time my route was to take me roughly eastwards to Bungay, mostly on the smaller back lanes through Hoxne, Syleham, Wingfield, down into Needham and then through Harleston town centre where there was some form of arts trail going on




Out of town, past the giant chicken



then on to Wortwell and a meandering run through a couple of villages named after St. Margaret (St. Margaret South Elmham & Ilketshall St. Margaret) before finally heading into Bungay



The westwards(ish) trip back to Diss then started with a long and shallow drag, topping out near Hardwick Airfield at the giddy elevation of 200'



More lanes through Starston, Rushall and Dickleburgh before crossing back over the A140 and the run into Diss for a bit of rehydration or two




where thankfully an off peak return ticket and cycle reservations on two different trains allowed a more relaxed finish to a warm & sunny day out


----------



## Old jon (14 Sep 2021)

Well, I bought the rain jacket, this morning is the chance to use it. Does go against the grain a bit, setting off in rain is not easy. And on the pretty bike too. Just do it!

So I did. There was a route in mind, a mixup of other rides done, which started with the almost inevitable wander around the bit of Holbeck leading to Water Lane. Up to Oakwood, where less traffic was around. Boot Hill, the A58, as far as Whin Moor Lane then along to Slaid Hill and turn right to go to Wike. Forge Lane from there goes to Harrogate Road and what felt like a wind assisted pedal to Harewood. 

Turn left to pass the village hall, better known as Muddy Boots cafe these days. Quiet it was along the bridleway down to the A659. Big change here, turn left. The original idea was right and then along the A61 to the Dunkeswick turnoff, but going down the hill I had seen Almscliff Crag slowly disappear under the rain. So I changed my mind, not going that way. Still heading into the rain but a bit less climbing this way.

It is an odd bit of road, the A659, past the Weardley turn off and into the longest village I can think of. Arthington does not have many houses but spreads at least a mile along the main road. Pool is next, there was a thought to go up Creskeld Lane but it becomes a stream in the rain, so Pool then Otley was the new plan. Had to check out the car parks there sometime, Saturday evening is planned to be in Otley.

Leeds Road again, through Bramhope and turn left to ride up Kings Road. Legs feeling it a bit now, the rain was not warm. Past Adel church on the way back to Headingley and a bit of a traffic snarl at the lights. Kirkstall, take the road to the town centre and decide to try something different.

That I will not bother with again. Once I reached the bottom of Domestic Street all was well, but the approach to that was solid traffic. No fun. The last couple of miles or so to home was good, the sight of my front door was better and the grin was firmly in place. Thirty six miles and a similar 1800 feet of climbing to the previous ride. Different ups though, and a good if sort of wet ride.

No moving pics today, pictures of moving instead,


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Sep 2021)

Snaith to York ..... ish, 44.7 miles.






A grey but warm and dry day, good company with my friend Chris and 45 miles of mixed route on an out and back route.
Riding out of Snaith along the route 62 we soon ended up following a second world war airfield perimeter track as part of the route ...
Following the canal into Selby then off north to York.
Then we found ourselves in outer space !!
From Selby to York is the Solar System Greenway, a pathway with a scale model of the solar system along the way ... The planets, various satellites, some amazing art and at the end of it we reached the Sun ... and the BP garage for a food uplift.








As well as all the planets depicted to scale on plinths along the way there are satellites, Voyager etc as scale models along the way.






There is a tribute to Coal Mining along the way, my friend Chris is one of the last coal miners from Yorkshire and this Cutting Head placed along the Greenway caused him a moment .......






Just before crossing the A64 we came across this piece of art on an old railway bridge across the River Ouse .. a fisherman, his bicycle laid behind him and a cat ... he seems to have caught a train .....


----------



## galaxy (14 Sep 2021)

theloafer said:


> Wednesday planned ride... was up and out by 7-45 headed to Bishop Auckland to pick up the old rail line which is just after the viaduct also known as part of the NCN 715 for about 2 miles where then it changes to the NCN 70 passing through Brancepeth,- Willington, Sunnybrow - Brandon on to Broompark picnic site. where just after Baxter wood you pick up the Lanchester Valley railway path also known as NCN14 passing though Bearpark- Langley park - Lanchester to the outskirts of Consett, which then i picked up the the c2c route NCN 7 or better known as the Waskerley way which was to take me all the way to Parkhead Station cafe. at the 36 mile point and 30 of that was traffic free.😁😁😁
> had a coffee and a sausage+ egg sarnie then headed down Crawleside into Stanhope then off up over Bollihope on the B6278.dropped down into Middleton-in-Teesdale as i was in need of tea+cake after all that climbing. left on the B6282 though Eggleston up folly bank took a left over to Woodlands towards Toft Hill down to Tindale crossing -shildon and back along the cycle path home , totally knackered all told 76 miles and a really fun day .
> ride out to Stanhope | Ride | Strava
> View attachment 608293
> ...


I used to live in Shimey Row, thats all old cycling haunts for me. Brings back some great memories


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Sep 2021)

Not so much my ride today as a continuation of my ride last Wednesday after which I posted here


KnittyNorah said:


> ...the cyclist-controlled road crossing situated between two roundabouts (one of which is fortunately still under construction or I might have been there still ...) which doesn't work on one side ...
> Another email to the council about the faulty crossing ...



And reporting via Lancs C.C. new-ish system worked like a charm; the crossing lights are now fixed. Would that the vegetation were cut back so quickly and the appallingly-potholed road mended so smoothly ...


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Sep 2021)

The wind was from the north so I thought I’d do my Gaël/Trémorel/Illifaut loop this afternoon – against the wind for 90 mins to Trémorel then let it blow me all the way back home. 56km in almost exactly 3 hours.

I’ve had a problem with my road bike – noise when using the smaller cogs and the LBS think that I need a new cassette. The bike’s only 16 months old but with over 9400km already ridden, I expect they’re right. But the cassette is ‘not available’ from their suppliers .. so for the time being, I’m stuck with a noisy bike. But the noise disappeared after around 40km today – how strange is that? I’ll take her for another long ride tomorrow and see if it was just imagination (or wishful thinking).

The route home from Trémorel is mostly on very quiet roads – a couple of examples below.


----------



## gavgav (15 Sep 2021)

I’m on the second of my 2 weeks Annual Leave and up at the caravan in North West Wales. The first 2 days were incessant rain, but it’s been lovely warm sunshine for the past 2 days and so today I got out on the bike for some hill climbing. Barmouth Bridge is now closed until the end of the year, for the next stage in the major renovations, so routes down that way are very limited, meaning I headed North, to explore lots of new territory.

I set out through Dyffryn, having a fairly short wait at 3 way traffic lights and negotiating Wasp city without incident, a lane that literally attracts them by the hundreds to whatever hedge is up there, before taking the fairly quiet main road down to Llanbedr.

I then turned up the familiar lane to Pentre Gwynfryn and began the climbing, initially to the Harlech turn and it then ramps up to Rhiwgoch, with a gradient arrow. Fabulous views though.










I paused for breath and water, by the water works, then continued climbing up towards Moel Goedog. I passed a very cheery chap, sat in his garden, who gave me a lovely wave and shout of “Hello, you’re not too far from the top, keep going” . I paused to enjoy the view towards the mountains, before I would join the start of the new territory.




The road keeps climbing, to the summit point at 948ft, where I met a couple of cyclists who’d braved the climb up from the other side, which is even steeper than what I’d come up. The views at the top were simply breathtaking, over towards Snowdon in the North and down the Llyn Peninsula to Aberdaron. Well worth the climb up.





Snowdon in the distance










Next to come was the very steep descent, which is a mixture of gradient and double gradient arrows on the map, thankfully all in my favour, down to the German sounding village of Eisingrug. This was the top of the descent





I dropped near enough 1000ft in 2 miles, which was great fun, but on very narrow and bumpy lanes, meaning brakes were in use a lot and smelt warm by the time I joined the “B” road back towards Harlech! It’s a climb up Llechwedd Hill, from this direction, but nothing like Fford Pen Llech is and the castle eventually came into view at the top of the climb





The Main Street through Harlech was closed for road works, but I was able to walk the bike through the pedestrian access route and laughed at 3 cars all making bad attempts at 3 point turns, from the other direction, after clearly not believing the signs 

I then turned up another really steep climb, with gradient arrow, past the car park and on up NCN route 8, to the pretty residential part of the town, where I paused and sat on a bench to have my lunch, with another wonderful view to enjoy.





Just as I’d finished lunch, a car pulled up opposite and 3 passengers got out, with presumably the daughter almost being reversed into as she opened the boot just when the driver reversed 
They approached the bench I was sat on and I said hello, when they informed me they were here to take some photos of the bench, due to some of their family names being on the memorial plaques nailed to the bench. Must have been pretty long odds of being sat there at that very moment and I chatted to them for a few minutes about their family, etc. A lovely moment really.

I then set off again and descended to Llanfair, where I joined the busy A496, but thankfully there is an off road shared use path, all the way down to Pensarn, where I was turning off onto lanes again, to take the back route into Llanbedr. As I reached the turn, I exchanged pleasantries with a couple of young ladies on bikes, who proceeded to fly past me on the climb and leave me for dust!

At Llanbedr I didn’t want to battle the main road up to Dyffryn and so decided to head up Coed Artro, through the forest, up yet another gradient arrow. It was really warm by now, but I made it up without stopping and then enjoyed the very quiet gated road up to Tyddyn y Llidiart.

The Descent down to Dyffryn is always exhilarating, spoilt a little by having to slow and pull in for 2 vehicles, before I retraced my steps back to the caravan.

A throughly enjoyable 22.48 miles, with 2220 ft of climbing and a snails crawl pace of 9.3mph avg. I think some flatter routes are called for, when I return to Shropshire, for a while, after the Lakes and Wales hills!


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Sep 2021)

10 miles today, 5 miles out and 5 miles back, along the same route. Half of that distance was along the section of the Guild Wheel that runs alongside the Ribble; I must say the 'new' section that runs between the preserved railway and the river is _most _pleasant - and makes me wonder about the possibilities of a few sections of the Elbe, Donau, or other river radweg/fietspad/similar next year or the year after - as are the sections through the riverside parks. Well, I'd be happy to 'do' the Severn or the Dee - or the RIbble for that matter! - if there were quality traffic-free paths running mainly alongside them, too, for more than just a very few miles. 

Sad to see the National Cycle Network/ pedestrian signposts still pointing jauntily over the old Tramway Bridge - which is now closed as a 'dangerous structure'. The Western Distributor construction wouldn't miss a few days 'labour and a few lorryloads of 'stuff' and it'd be fixed before anyone even noticed a hiccup in the Western Distributor, But no, the Kar is King and must have yet more roads laid out in front of it; it's common knowledge that it's so very easy for pedestrians and pedal cyclists to take a lengthy detour in the pouring rain when there's an appointment to keep ...


----------



## jongooligan (15 Sep 2021)

Mrs. jg has a cold so today's planned tandem ride was binned leaving me at a loose end. Out on a single then but not too hilly as I don't want to aggravate my sciatica.

Went down Ropery Lane, passed both cricket grounds, crossed the Wear and dodged into the grounds of Lumley Castle where I took the private road behind the castle and through the golf course to emerge onto Lumley New Road. Into Lumley then two thirds of the Leamside TT circuit before turning into Black Boy Lane, following it to the end and turning into Fencehouses. Lots of traffic through here but mostly well behaved. There was some aggressive revving and some attempted dodgy overtaking at pedestrian refuges but it's a fast road and I was soon clear and on my way to Bournmoor (or Burnmoor, depending on which direction you arrive from).

Up to Shiney Row where I timed my run through the Big Scary Roundabout to perfection and made my way to Penshaw to take Cox Green Road. Quiet riding from here with more horses on the road than cars and it was time to relax a bit. Down to recross the Wear by the pedestrian bridge at Cox Green then sharp left to pick up the C2C. No more cars for the next ten miles at least.

The track is now open at Rickleton where work has been taking place on the A1(M) crossing and the graffiti artists were quick to take advantage of all that fresh concrete.





Graffiti at Rickleton

Nothing much happened in the next ten miles; the sun shone, my wheels kept turning, there were a few pedestrians, a few other cyclists but it was a lovely relaxed pace up to Annfield Plain.
Took the route past the fishing pond where you could actually cast a line from your bike if you were clever enough. The water come right upto the roadside. From there I headed for home but stopped at Burnhope wheel to eat my sandwiches.





The old colliery wheel at Burnhope

This is one of my favourite resting places. It reminds me of my Grandad and uncles who all worked in the pits and it's a marvellous viewpoint. As I ate my sandwiches I could see all the way to the North Yorkshire Moors.

The last five miles are mostly downhill from here and I was quickly home for a shower and a brew.


----------



## galaxy (15 Sep 2021)

jongooligan said:


> Mrs. jg has a cold so today's planned tandem ride was binned leaving me at a loose end. Out on a single then but not too hilly as I don't want to aggravate my sciatica.
> 
> Went down Ropery Lane, passed both cricket grounds, crossed the Wear and dodged into the grounds of Lumley Castle where I took the private road behind the castle and through the golf course to emerge onto Lumley New Road. Into Lumley then two thirds of the Leamside TT circuit before turning into Black Boy Lane, following it to the end and turning into Fencehouses. Lots of traffic through here but mostly well behaved. There was some aggressive revving and some attempted dodgy overtaking at pedestrian refuges but it's a fast road and I was soon clear and on my way to Bournmoor (or Burnmoor, depending on which direction you arrive from).
> 
> ...


More of old cycling areas when i was a Member of the Houghton CC


----------



## Alex321 (15 Sep 2021)

I needed to call in Specsavers Cowbridge today, to pick up new contact lenses, so decided to do one of my shorter regular routes in reverse.
https://www.strava.com/activities/5965145897





Headed into Cowbridge on the A4222, stopped on te high street for the lenses, then continued on, turning left up Llantwit Major Road, past Clare "Garden Village" development.
Up towards the Cross Inn, then turn right towards Llysworney. At Llytsworney, dropped down past the "ducks crossing sign, and out to Colwinston. 
From Colwinston, out to the A48, turn left to the top of Crack hill, then Right, and down the hill towards Langan.
After Langan, turn Left by the School, then right at the top, head down through the woods and out towards City.
Turn Right in City, through Llansannor, up the hill to the farm, turn right down the hill, then left past the stables and back hoje past the church. 

Didn't stop for photos, and didn't even have the GoPro on today.


----------



## AndreaJ (15 Sep 2021)

After waiting for the school traffic and the mist to disappear I had enough time for a longer ride. As it was still a bit cooler I decided that I needed a long sleeve jersey which turned out to be a mistake. 
Set off a roundabout sort of way to Nonely via Ossage Lane, Horton and Commonwood then across to Myddle. Up the hill hoping that all the recent road closures had gone so that I could go down Lower Road to Merrington. No road closed signs so carried on to Merrington and Old Woods before turning off to Fennemere and Eyton. It was turning into a bright sunny day and getting a bit warm and I had foolishly undone the zip on my jersey a bit, I felt something crawling down my top and without bothering to look what it was or stop I just removed it, unfortunately it was a wasp and I got stung 😢, I really don’t like wasps! After checking there was nothing else crawling down my top I carried on to Baschurch passing the infamous local naked cyclist by the village hall, luckily the local police have persuaded him that he needs to wear clothes although he still doesn’t wear shoes! 
Turned off to Stanwardine, Bagley and Lee then turned down the lane past Whitemere for a change which has had some pothole repairs done since I was last down here, crossed the road at Spunhill to go past the nature reserve to Colemere, Pikes End and Lyneal. Carried on to Hampton Bank, Northwood and home. 35.2 miles. A few other cyclists out today and quite a few people walking, luckily not when I was removing wasps from places they didn’t need to be!


----------



## jongooligan (16 Sep 2021)

galaxy said:


> More of old cycling areas when i was a Member of the Houghton CC



Know a few of the old Houghton lads. Can still remember Tommy Thomson coming through on the chain gang pouring with sweat and puffing like a tug boat. He would have been mid sixties at the time. Also remember sharing a few pints with some of them in the shoes up at Leamside on Sunday afternoons.

I was in Cestria CC but moved to Ferryhill Wheelers when the Cestria club runs got really boring.


----------



## Alex321 (16 Sep 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> makes me wonder about the possibilities of a few sections of the Elbe, Donau, or other river radweg/fietspad/similar next year or the year after - as are the sections through the riverside parks. Well, I'd be happy to 'do' the Severn or the Dee - or the RIbble for that matter! - if there were quality traffic-free paths running mainly alongside them, too, for more than just a very few miles.



Definitely good for cycling along significant parts of the Donau (Danube in English). We went on a river cruise up the Danube from Budapest a couple of years ago, and they had electric bikes on board we could use. One day one of the excursions was a case of leaving the boat in the morning and cycling along the river to meet it again late afternoon. In Vienna, I took one of the bikes and cycled round half of the Donauinsel island which has good bike paths all round and is pretty well traffic free - though if nudity bothers you, then you have to be careful which routes you take, as the paths go straight through some naturist areas.


----------



## Old jon (16 Sep 2021)

Sunshine this morning, best take advantage of that and pedal away. Take the fixed, just because. Which I suppose is the reason I bought it.

And ride off to the Armouries to take the path downriver to Woodlesford. This was not a busy path today, surprisingly. Six cyclists and maybe twice that many walkers, most with a dog or several. The walkers that is. Riding into a low and dazzling sun most of the way, leaving the towpath and turning east was a relief.

Through Swillington, check out the wind turbines at the top of the final rise on the way to Garforth. Not turning at all. Around the north of that town, cross the railway line and continue along the A642. And here is a thing. Cars were overtaking me, not a problem. Another rider in front of me, flat bars, Ortlieb panniers, the ones with the odd shaped reflector. Every car slowed, paused, even waited, before passing him. I slowed a bit until all the cars had gone by, then passed him. Why did the drivers change behaviour like that?

Anyway, around that roundabout above the M1 and carry on to the gates of Lotherton Hall. Cannot ride far east of Leeds without passing these. Turn left to go to Aberford, stop at the crest of the rise, it must be time to eat. Through the village, another left turn onto Cattle Lane and a reminder that the year is ageing. After the last house along here the road dips and before the next rise there is a view up the valley to my right front. All the colours of autumn up that way, still some green, but every colour on the way to deep purpley black as well. Good to see.

A couple more lumps on the way to Barwick in Elmet, turn left at the maypole, the road rises gently before the descent to Scholes. Cross the A64, a staggered crossing onto Thorner Lane, and there is a sign. ‘Thorner Lane permanently closed on 23/09/2021.’ and a promise that pedestrians and cyclists will still be able to use it. Have to go and see, sometime.

Along soon-to-be-closed Thorner Lane then, and ride through the village on the way to Carr Lane.



Which was busy. The locals, maybe? Checking out the soon to be preferred journey to Leeds? Not enough Carr Lane to cope with much more traffic, thinks I. So, the A58 is next, turn to Leeds. Exhilaration is provided twiddling down that hill, but not the fastest descent on fixed. I might have been tired. Through Oakwood and down Roundhay Road in the direction of the city centre.

Cross the Aire at Crown Point Bridge, and cross my outward track soon after. Then a wander through a bit of Hunslet and to home. Big grin, easy ride. Thirty two miles and close to fourteen hundred feet of upness in spot on weather. Great stuff!

Sort of directions, and a third dimension too . . .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2021)

Been on holiday since Tuesday, Tuesday it rained all day so didn't get out, Wednesday I had to wait for a courier who didn't turn up until gone six, so no ride then. So come what may I was going out today.

Alarm goes off at 06:00, I leap out of bed, it's a bit dark outside. A couple of slices of toast and a cup of tea and I'm ready to go at 06:50ish. 101 miles is the plan.

Out the door and the plan is to head into the wind (though it was very light anyway) and head straight to Warwick, first 12 or 13 miles are pretty mundane, but then I hit mist which I had to ride through for a good 12 miles, being a specs wearer this is a right royal pain, after stopping several times to clear the glasses I started just looking over them, which doesn't really help as I'm blind as a bat so I couldn't see where I was going nor read the map on the Garmin.

I get to Bretford and the bridge over the River Avon is closed, I'll be buggered if I know the way around it, so I ask the workman if I can walk through. They were great and let me through, they were repairing the brickwork on the bridge.

As I go through the Ryton on Dunsmore the mist finally clears and I'm on the busy A445 heading towards Royal Leamington Spa, not one car wanted to wait whilst it was clear ahead to come by, I was glad when I turned off to go through Cubbington.

I hit Warwick in time for the school run, so that was pretty slow going, but I'm eventually through the other side, over the M40 and into Barford. Again I need to cross the River Avon, this time the bridge is open and as I go over it, there is the biggest heron siting on the bank.

I then head north west and along some fantastic tiny roads with next to no traffic and even though I seem to be climbing all the time it is nothing to strenuous. I arrive at the first cafe stop at 53 miles, Manor tea rooms in Earlswood. I'm not hungry so just have a latte, knowing that I've got a McDonalds if I need it 25 miles further down the line.

Out the cafe and down the worst road I've ridden for a long time, it looked like it had been used for bombing practice. Luckily it is a quiet road and I can avoid all the bomb craters.

I then hit road closure number 2, again I ignore the signs and see how far I can get, no workers at all and I get through with no issues. A few miles later and I'm on the outskirts of Solihull, which is my turning point to start heading east and back towards Leicester. 

I then hit road closure number three, they are re surfacing the road, luckily I can ride on the pavement, but they last over a mile so it is slow going.

I reach the outskirts of Coventry on 70ish miles and I'm feeling great and making good time and I decide I will stop at the McDonalds for some food and also extend the ride. I completely missed the McDonalds but rather than turn round and find it I decided to carry on, I was now 24 miles from Leicester and still not hungry.

Before I know it I'm back at Brinklow, which I'd gone through 60 miles ago, and heading pretty much due north towards Leicester. At 94 miles I turn the route off and decide to go freestyle and head towards Leicester Forest East to visit the best corner shop in the world (The Premier Express shop on the main road.) I get there on 101 miles and have a can of coke, an ice cream, and a bottle of water to refill a bottle.

I then go through Kirby Muxloe, Ratby, Groby and Anstey, up to Cropston and take the scenic route to Cossington. Once at Cossington I jump onto the towpath and enjoy some flat milesthrough Watermead Park before getting to the outskirts of Leicester. I am now getting hungry and needing a rest so stop at the Red Hill Circle McDonalds for a burger and a coffee. I've done 120 miles and now I've stopped I realise how blooming warm it is.

Once the leisurely break is over it is time to head home, I roll in at 15:45, which is perfect timing as our lass finishes work around then, I walk in the house and she is already home.

127 miles in the bag, that is my 50th 200km ride, I'd been stuck on 49 since October 2019 and it was beginning to annoy me so once I realised I had the time to reach it today I was going to do it.

A cracking ride that I thoroughly enjoyed, I think I'm starting to get my mojo back.







https://www.strava.com/activities/5969890059#kudos


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Sep 2021)

Loaded the road bike into the van at mid-day, drove to Mauron and then I rode S down Britanny’s V3 Voie Verte. I had the Voie Verte to myself for the first 18km – not a soul about – the joys of cycling in France at lunch-time..

I wanted to check if the derailleur problems I’d been experiencing recently had really gone away. Yes: the bike is pretty well silent now – what have I got? – a self-healing bicycle? It’s bizarre ..

Over the canalised river Oust at the Pont des-deux-Rivières (photo below looking E towards Montertelot), up to Malestroit, down to the Claie (where I’m sure I saw a kingfisher) and then up to the old railway station at Pleucadeuc. A quick bite to eat then I turned round and headed back to Mauron. The return was much busier .. lots of cyclists and dog-walkers enjoying some September sunshine.

86km in 4.5 hours and another qualifying ride in this year’s Annual Lunacy Challenge ticked-off.


----------



## cwskas (16 Sep 2021)

Old jon said:


> Take the fixed, just because. Which I suppose is the reason I bought it.


Perhaps you could post a picture sometime off each of your bikes? I would find that interesting.

Willie


----------



## Old jon (16 Sep 2021)

cwskas said:


> Perhaps you could post a picture sometime off each of your bikes? I would find that interesting.
> 
> Willie



I will have a search for any pics. A better idea might be taking the photo half way around the ride, adding it to the post. I will do that, next ride is Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (16 Sep 2021)

Still enough light for a very decent after work ride: 40 miles in the Peak around Macclesfield with 1100m climbing in glorious evening sun and very pleasant company. 

Forgot to take any pictures!


----------



## a.twiddler (16 Sep 2021)

*Linear Trip to Wales Day 2. 1st September. *
Second half of my trip.

My expectation was that I would have slept like a log after my unaccustomed exertions yesterday but I didn’t sleep well at all, and ended up getting up early. I felt a bit stiff and sore which was not unexpected though not as bad as I’d thought it would be.

Up at 0600, a light breakfast and on the road out of Montgomery at 0700 into a cool overcast day with a light wind from the North and East.

The road to the junction with the A483 at Garthmyl is mostly downhill and the few miles fly by. Right by the T junction is a gated access to the Severn Way, where the old towpath of the Montgomery Canal has been restored into a footpath and cycle way.

Many years ago when I used to describe my interests in crumbling old buildings, derelict railways and silted canals as “industrial archaeology” I used to feel slightly pretentious. Nowadays I don’t turn a hair. Perhaps it’s because nowadays with the internet anyone can claim to be an expert.

Today I decide to have a gentle meander to Newtown alongside the canal as a contrast to yesterday’s strenuous efforts.

Anyhoo I am still a sucker for this sort of thing. I follow the canal for a mile or so until it crosses under the road. Here there is a green space and a bench so I have a rest and a cold drink.





Taking a break at Plas Meredydd. The canal dives into a culvert here and passes under the A 483. The fenced off area encloses a SSSI.

According to the map the canal crosses back to my side of the road further on so once I get going again I follow the road and then rejoin the towpath further on. The canal is for the most part shallow with clear water and a good growth of water plants. There is plenty of plant growth along it and you can see small fish in the water, and bird life everywhere. Further North towards Welshpool the canal is navigable, and there seems to be a movement to restore it in parts then eventually link up the boatable sections. Modern bridges have blocked off some stretches where the road has been improved so that’s a bigger obstacle for the future. Once on the towpath heading South the canal continues for a while before diving under the A483 via a modern bridge to the other side where it spends the rest of its time. The path could be wider in places as the edge is sometimes hidden by undergrowth. It may not be deep but you wouldn’t want to fall in it.

Rolling along at a steady pace old bridges, locks, abandoned and repurposed cottages and machinery pass by. A roar of water heralds a waterfall on the Severn in one wooded stretch and as progress is made towards the town parts of it appear more neglected. Parts of the path divert from the canal and rejoin. The uppermost reaches are dry with grass and even trees in the canal bed, though old buildings still exist at the canal side. As Twiddler the younger has previously said about the Linear, “it ain’t no off roader” but it copes pretty well with these trails, bags, panniers, and all. The Linear is more comparable to a tandem in length but it is surprising what can be ridden on it.




There are many more elegant bridges on this route than this but unfortunately I didn't get any photos of them. Must try harder!

The Severn Way is planned to eventually extend to the source of the Severn well beyond the end of the canal at Newtown.

This pleasant interlude has whetted my apetite to ride more of this canal’s towpath. Although not all of it is rideable, a surprising amount of it is, between Garthmyl and its connection with the Llangollen Canal at Frankton Junction. To reach Frankton Junction from home and ride a token stretch of the Mongomery Canal before returning home is doable in a day. This could be a precursor to doing the “full Monty” and more next year when the days lengthen again. It’s a a bit ironic to travel to Wales to travel a canal towpath when there are miles of them back home. As it would be to travel home in the expectation of finding mountains in Cheshire.

After a pleasant morning mooching about on the Linear, I have to consider some more hill climbing if I am going to leave Newtown. I’d had an optimistic plan to get as much mileage done as possible yesterday and have a go at getting to the watershed between the Severn and Ithon today. Probably about seven miles of climbing to that point, then about twenty two miles of mostly downhill to Crossgates just outside Llandrindod Wells via tha A483. After my battering on the uphills yesterday I am a bit more pessimistic about my likely climbing ability today. My legs don’t feel as if they were invited to that particular committee meeting.

Nevertheless, off I go to Greggs for a couple of sausage rolls, and a cold drink I have got with me.Then off up the A483. It starts off well but I start to go down through the gears even though the gradient is constant and I find myself wilting. Despite several stops then getting going again I realise that I’m not going to make much progress today if the gradient doesn’t ease soon.

I keep on going. This is getting ridiculous. Another sweaty mile and a couple of false summits later I doubt my ability to climb anything any more. A woman comes hurtling dowhill on a flat barred bike, no bags but still… she looks so cool and carefree.

My over weighty panniers feel like some kind of medieval penance which I am doomed to haul about for evermore as punishment for some ancient sin. Travel light! Travel light! My inner voice clamours. Tattoo it inside your eyelids so you’ll know next time! All right, all right. A bit excessive, isn’t it? I am getting extremely hot by now.

After another bend reveals another false summit the heat gets to me. What if...what if..just up the road, round the next bend… another few minutes...you could maintain your claim to be a Proper Cyclist rather than a proper overloaded one...Oh bolleaux to that, extremely sweaty ones as it happens. Aaaargh! I turn down hill to cool off and just can’t bring myself to stop. The regret at all that wasted effort is dissipated in the blissful chill of my descent. I’ve never got my rear brake to squeal before but it shrieks like a good one today as I haul on it before the final bend, fighting all the weight I’ve got aboard. I am well goosepimpled by the time I come to the roundabout for Newtown and it feels great. Sometimes it’s nice to be impulsive and just worry about what’s going to happen next, afterwards.

I call in a local garage for advice on local vehicle hire and they suggest Kwik Fit “as they would know”. They certainly do. Mmmm nearest would be Welshpool though there’s a little place in Caersws, see, otherwise it’s Aberystwyth. I decide to try Caersws being the closest though by the time I’ve got there it wouldn’t be such a big step to Llanidloes, Llangurig then following the Wye through Rhayader to Builth Wells. If I hired a vehicle I would have a self imposed time limit eg 24 hours, and would also have to get back here to return it as it’s a local not national company, then return home by train. The hire company do a good job of trying to discourage me from hiring a van but in the end my legs have the last word. I’ve already done 30 miles today on top of yesterday’s 70 + and they might get me a bit further today, level miles, but not much climbing left in them. Perhaps I need to give myself permission to accept that I’m getting old, too.

So I hire a van, take the bike with me to South Wales then stay overnight with my brother. Next morning I set off early for Cheshire, drop off the bike and gear, then return the van to the hire place. (pause for breath). I get a lift to Newtown Station then return surprisingly cheaply home by train. It reminds me how much I enjoy train travel, and makes me want to look into getting a railcard.

It’s interesting how things turned out, and it made for a refreshing break at a time when I haven’t been anywhere much for 18 months

Total self powered mileage over 2 days 102.81 miles. Total ascent 3725 feet. Total descent 3511feet. Max height on day 2 was 951 feet (sounds a bit dubious to me), all according to mapometer. I would have preferred to do more under pedal power but looking at the figures, it makes me feel better. No wonder I felt knackered for a few days afterwards.

Maybe I will be motivated to squeeze in another trip before the nights finally close in this year. It’s certainly a tantalising taster of what I could do on the Linear if I can build up my fitness a bit.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Sep 2021)

Been a bit absent of late, due to injury, sustained on the last ride. Seemed trivial at the time, but I've now got bursitis around my right hip joint, and it's too sore to ride. 
Having said that, we're out at Liddaton house sitting. This would normally see me going back and forth to Okehampton Station via the local lanes and that part of NCN27. No such luck. Back on the 7th, did the climb through Coryton, turned left, and completed a short loop back. Very sore. 
Just 4 miles. 
It seems to be easing, but I've not been on the bike since, and not sure yet when I will be. Last time this happened, it took a CT-guided steroid injection to said bursa. Given where we're talking about anatomically, I'll leave to your imagination just how unpleasant that was. I hope I don't have to repeat it. But it did work. 
4 miles... Sheesh...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Sep 2021)

One from Wednesday: The forecast was good and I had the day free so aimed to do another qualifier for my Lunacy Challenge.

I awoke to find a foggy morning which made me think about changing the route a little to keep time on the faster roads to a minimum. I got the Raleigh out and started off by climbing Lyth Hill then dropping down to Hunger Hill where I did have to use the A49 for a short section. Fortunately it wasn't busy when I joined it. The lane through Exford's Green turned out to be busier. Pontesbury and Minsterley were a bit quieter than I'd expected but it was bin day here so I kept coming up behind refuse wagons, most of which I was able to easily pass with care.

I didn't want to push my luck on the road I usually take to Westbury so headed through Asterley (another bin lorry, which I couldn't pass until they'd moved along a bit) and over the climb. Having reached Westbury the fog was thinning as I made my way to Halfway House. Even though I knew I wouldn't have the views I like I was aiming for the climb up to Bulthy then the lane along the little hidden valley here before dropping down the other side of the hill to Criggion. The tops of the hills were still enveloped in cloud so I knew that I'd be climbing back into fog which, apart from a brief clear patch, was the thickest it had been on the trip. Unlike last time I was here there was only the one vehicle to allow past making it a more pleasant experience.

I dropped out of the cloud as I descended to the Severn flood plain and it started to brighten up nicely on the way to Criggion. By Melverley the sun was out and it was getting quite warm. I took off the fleece, unzipped trouser legs and only now considered that I hadn't even thought about needing sun cream.

I took a roundabout route through Argoed and Kinnerley to get to Pentre. A bit of a detour was taken along the lane from Wilcott to Nesscliffe, which gave a change of scene and avoided the climb on the more direct road. At Baschurch I took a small scenic detour round the old part of town before heading out towards Fenemere (overlapping with @AndreaJ's route the same day) and the climb up to Myddle. There weren't many people about on the lane to Harmer Hill but I did meet the one driver that made me tut in the village here.

I had a nice run to Hadnall where a lorry pulled out just behind me on the way to Astley - I wondered whether I should have let them go first but became glad I didn't as we kept meeting vehicles coming the other way that I could pass easily but they had to pull in for.

I took the roundabout route through Ebury wood to avoid having to ride on the A53 then headed for Poynton Green, Roden and Rodington Heath on roads I had mostly to myself. Only a set of four way lights in Rodington Heath caused any issue. I took my usual route through Withington then headed for Upton Magna along lanes that had more cyclists on than cars.

The wind seemed to have picked up a little on the way to Atcham and couldn't seem to decide whether it was going to be a headwind or a crosswind. The metric century was passed at Berrington then it was a fairly clear run on familiar roads to Condover then up the main road to home.

68.1 miles at 13.2 mph average. Enjoyed that and didn't burn in the sunshine.





Not much to be seen of Lyth Hill first thing.





On the road between Asterley and Westbury.





Up at Bulthy. I had a break in the fog but I'm about to ride into another bank of it.





The Admiral Rodney at Criggion.





Crossing the Severn at Crew Green.





Baschurch.





Shotton Hall at Harmer Hill.





The Hare and Hounds at Withington.


----------



## jongooligan (17 Sep 2021)

Down Whitehill Way, left through Pelton Fell and up to Craghead where I got onto Wagtail Lane. 




Miners memorial at Craghead.

Up to the top, turn left and bomb down to Peartree Cottages to swing left and loop steeply back up to Wagtail Lane. Bomb down again but this time turn right for the steep but short climb up to Burnhope. Through the village and left for Long Edge to the top of Charlaw Fell for a speedy descent to Witton Gilbert.





Butterfly at Witton Gilbert (possibly a Painted Lady?)

A wind assisted climb up to Sacriston, descend through the village then climb up to Edmondsley cross roads for a super fast descent down Edmondsley Bank with some heavy braking as I was catching cars but didn't have the bottle to overtake. Climb up Beechgrove Lane until the left for Humbleburn Lane then descend through Blackhouse to Holmside. Climb back up to Edmondsley cross roads followed by the descent over Waldridge Fell and home. 





The route. 25 miles + 2,000ft

Apologies for terse write up - I'm in a rush.


----------



## Alex321 (17 Sep 2021)

Another one with no photos I'm afraid. Went to put the GoPro on, and realised I'd forgotten to charge it. I've added one photo from a previous ride through the village of Llancarfan

Started by having to fix a puncture in the rear wheel, probably picked up right at the end of yesterday's ride, when the lane to the church was covered in twigs & stuff from hedge trimming. Not enough traffic on that road to clear it 

Once that was sorted, went out about 10 to 7, thinking of about an hour or so.

Started by climbing Sandy Lane, then after the top of that, turned left and headed down to Hensol (with a bit of uphill in the middle), past the Lllanerch vinyard. Through Hensol, out through the golf resort, up the hill then down to Tredodridge. From there, turned right and up another hill. Straight across at the top, past Warren Mill farm, then down to cross the A48 at Bonvilston, and on to Llancarfan, which has a nice looking church, and a ford if you come in from a different direction.





After Lllancarfan, up Pancross hill, slightly undecided which way to go at the top, but it was starting to get dark, so decided to just take the easier way home, and turned right. Followed that road to hit the A48 by the Aubrey Arms, left onto the A48 for a few hundred yards, then right towards Welsh St Donats.

Not the best light to be riding at this point really. Dark enough to be hard to see well, but light enough that eyes haven't adjusted well enough for the front light to be as useful as when it is full dark. But I know that road fairly well, so not too bad. Through Welsh St Donats and down Watery Lane, at this point, the rear isn't feeling right, seems I didn't quite get that puncture fixed properly and it is getting a bit soft again. Stopped at the bottom to pump it up - I only had about 1.5 miles to go at this point, then rode home along the A4222.

19 miles, a little over 500m of climbing.





https://www.strava.com/activities/5976076406


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Sep 2021)

My ride yesterday was in Lytham (again!) but this time I went by bus. After all, the entire idea of getting a folding bike was to be able to use all forms of public transport when necessary, and as I have a free bus pass, I'd be a fool not to use it. But I have been wondering how it would be, after all my Dahon isn't anything like as neat or compact as a Brommie when folded ...
Well, it went just fine - the 'little' bus to the bus station, then the double decker to Lytham. I had an easy journey, a very pleasant ride along the seafront and around the marine lake, delicious cheese on toast and home made cake in the Lowther Gardens, and journey back home which was OK but which would've been much better if I'd taken more care over the folding, but the bus arrived suddenly and I wasn't quite ready ... I'll know for next time. 
I did find travelling by bus a lot more tiring than going by train - even though it eliminated the 3-mile bumpy towpath and rough-back-streets route to the railway station - but I think that's largely because there was a lot more to 'do' and to remember, what with removing all luggage, folding correctly, covering with the 'bag', hoiking the horrid bulky thing about etc etc - and all while some idiot woman at the first bus stop, later some idiot man in the bus station and then in Lytham another idiot woman after I'd got off the bus and was unfolding the bike, stood there as if I were some sort of sideshow put on for their entertainment and amusement. If somewhat makes a coherent remark or question, fine, I'm happy to explain - or even demonstrate (according to his mum I 'made' a little boy's day by showing him how the pedals and handlebars fold and 'latch' securely into position), but to just stand and gawp ... getting in my way ... I should've demanded they stay a minimum of 2 m away from me! 
I think it's something that I'll quickly get used to, though, and I'll certainly use the local bus again, even if it's just to get myself close to the railway station in order to catch a train! Longer distances, I'm not too keen on BUT if they go somewhere to which there isn't a decent (ie Northern Rail!) train service, then why not?


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2021)

A bit late posting but I've been away on holiday in Cornwall in Holywell bay and the bike came along took the TCR with its completely inappropriate gearing with a low gear of 39/30 making the hills hard work .
Sun 12th 24.85 miles ,2313ft of upness (93.2ft per mile )
This ride had a target of getting a KOM ,3 years ago I got a strava top 10 place on a steep bottom section of a climb which I went back that week a got the KOM sat up and groveled up the rest of the climb to discover there was another segment for the whole climb which I missed by 30 secs on a nine min effort .So last year I returned and missed the KOM by 3 secs because I had to slow 4 times for cars as its a single track lane on a commute rat run to Truro so this year's effort was on Sunday .Out the door at 0715 and the climbing starts straight away the problem with staying on the coast . Every ride starts on a 15% ramp and 170ft of upness in 0.4 miles Cubert ,Zealah ,Shortlanes end and onto the segment . The segment is really difficult to pace as it's steep at the bottom the a steady climb after halfway . The guy who has the KOM is not in the top ten of the bottom section . I had strava live segments running I hit the bottom hard but it's was disconcerting falling behind the average pace hoping you can make it up later .Climbed the bottom half 6 secs down into the big ring and up the pace the deficit soon swings in my favour . Full gas to the top and the KOM is mine . Took 28 secs of it to lower it 8min 12sec. After a rest at the top to put my heart back in my chest . Plans for a metric half century was ditched and took the shorter route back followed part of the route of the tour of Britian so I could compare my segments with the pros I think they must have had a massive tailwind as they were so much faster than me . At least every ride ends with a fabulous descent a rarity in Cornwall with good line of sight and few junctions topped 40mph coming down it . Back for breakfast  before some of the family were even up
If anyone fancys a go at it the segment called" ford to the top " near Shortlanes end


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2021)

Mon 13th 22.9 miles 2241ft of upness (97.9ft per mile)
Another early ride but hadn't figured on light up time being half an hour later than in Leicester so the roads are a bit busier with commuter traffic than I'd like . Out the door at 0700 , Holywell bay up the climb again to Cubert over the A3075 into St Newlyn East and to Mitchell were I had another another segment to chase a long one 13 minutes to five turning I was certain I wouldn't get the KOM as it had a couple of descents in it and I descend cautiously on the lanes . So full gas up the 3 climbs and recovered on the descents got me to 12th place just missing the top 10 by 4 secs ,I could do it quicker taking risks on the descents but it's not worth it to me so I will settle for that . Through St Erme and came across a savage climb through Settlement wood which had switch back on it at 25% ,climbed 125ft in 0.18 of a mile average 12% somehow made it up . Zealah took the hilly route back to another tough climb by the smugglers Inn near Cubert again the ride ends with a lovely descent


----------



## Aravis (18 Sep 2021)

Something very different today: a tour of Gigha! it's a little one-dimensional in what it offers the cyclist:






It was hardly one of my greatest ambitions, but we're here, so...

Having crossed by car, I left my wife at the gardens in the south of the island and rode down, up and back down again, a total of 11.3 miles. The island seems infested with day-trippers, of which I could hardly complain, but everyone on the road, myself included I hope, was extremely polite.

Most of the time we were bathed in sunshine with hardly a breath of wind, while the cloud seemed to be clinging persistently on the mainland.











It's a gem, of that there is no doubt, but if I wanted to spend longer on a small Hebridean island I'd opt for something less accessible such as Colonsay.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Sep 2021)

Holiday rides continued
Tues 14th I had a rest day
Weds 15th 52.04 miles ,4150ft of upness (79ft per mile this counts as flat down here)
I have been riding from Holywell bay for 6 years so I have a little Cornish cluster of velo viewer squares today's ride was design to collect a few more including a couple of coastal headlands .Again out at 7.15 up the climb to Cubert then Crantock to avoid the main A3075 ,Which I had to join for a bit to get round Newquay and it was busy with commuters . Off that round Newquay airport to St Columb major . Round the old RAF base at St Eval to Penrose ,St Merryn to Harlyn bay where a quick detour through a carvan park got me the coastal square and on to Trevose head for another coastal square




The lighthouse at Trevose head




The view from the lighthouse
Back through St Merryn to Little Pithwick for a square then back to Romford and back to St Columb major where I came across an old mileage post




took the quieter lanes back avoiding Newquay ,White cross ,Luke's shop ,St Newlyn East ,Crantock and back to Holywell ,Grabbed 7 velo viewer squares to extend my Cornish cluster.
A couple of shorter ride were done stats for the week 5 rides ,125 miles ,10636ft of upness (84ft per mile)





A typical Cornish lane ,Every year I forget how brutal the climbing is down here all week I never got above 500ft above sea level but managed 10000 ft of climbing you seem to be going up or down with no flat bits ,shame the descents on the lanes are so sketchy to reward you for the climbing




For those interested my Cornish veloviewer cluster ,slowly ticking off the north coast ,need to walk a few headlands to get the odd square


----------



## Mike_P (18 Sep 2021)

Saturday almost half past midday and a ride along a number of well pedalled roads not pedalled along recently. Through the Country Park onto Penny Pot and then Burley Bank, now reopened with a new access formed to a huge metal framework growing in a field. A pause to cross the A59 and down Rowden Lane; the pot holes had largely been filled in and were now equally avoidable pot hills, to Hampsthwaite where property values have now doubt rocketed this week after it was listed in the Sunday Times 50 best villages last week.




West up the climb to the 7th letter ABC of Clapha*m *Green complete with a proper nameboard.




Continued up the remaining 2.4 mile climb to Menwith in a new PR, and then south on the B6451, at last resurfaced with a tar chipping mix towards the A59 junction. Beyond the A59 turned west down the single track Bedlam Lane – nicely resurfaced a few years back it now had a coating of compressed loose chippings. Up a climb south west, south and then west on newly tarmacked Back Lane to Fewsto*n *and a lack of a signboard. The reservoir extending to the north west would have been an apparent logical place to look for a sign but Google Streetscene had pre advised against that so south east through the village and at top of the climb beyond the village church obliged.







Down to and across the edge of Swinsty Reservior and up the climb beyond to rejoin the B6451 south. At Bland Hill the choice of route was limited by the continuation of the B road up to Norwood Edge being closed so up to Little Armscliffe instead. Another road which had been resurfaced and as a result the chalked bike race distance markings to the summit were absent other than a newly applied one at 100m to go. Down Norwood Lane and south west on the B6161; the warm sunny weather contrasting the face stinging rain the last time I had ventured along here, particularly on the decent down to Crimple Beck although the climb away was previously cooler. East along Briscoe Rigg Lane, then via North Rigton




and Almscliffe Crag to Huby. Once across the A658 through Weeton to Dunkeswick where a bench was occupied for a short time. North on the A61 turning off onto Swindon Lane then Spring Lane




towards Kearby Cliff, and up the 14.2% max Chapel Hill through Kearby. Onto Clap Gate, Sicklinghall, and Stockeld Lane; the unmade section seemed to be in better condition than previously. A661 to Spofforth and then at the last moment the realisation that I did need to go up Haggs Road and along the A658 to head back on the A661 to Plumpt*o*n, so avoiding reusing Follifoot. Plumpton is a small hamlet east of the A road and adacent to a 30 acre parkland with lakeside walks and rock formations. The sign for the parkland had a closed for 2021 sign obliterating it and on the access a sign which clearly implied no access.




North west on the A661 to the fringe of Harrogate and then along the full length of Forest Lane to join the more recently well pedalled route along the Starbeck branch of NCN67.
44.02 miles 3346ft climbed 13.1mph avg


----------



## cyberknight (19 Sep 2021)

64 miles today, cut the ride a bit short as i was near home and the planned route was another 5-6 miles and we were running a bit late due to stops for wet weather gear changes and a flat for one of the group.Had a guest rider who is training for a tri and his mate who does bi athalon recommanded he join us to get used to riding longer distances , they have the fitness but not the bike craft like gearing choices and bike handling .
Pissed it down at the start and i was glad i took a windproof so at leat i was warm aprt from my hands which were so bad at the cafe i had to get someone to unclip my helmet.
Stopped at the aviator cafe on a private airfield and my old club mates turned up , i left them as they were always a social ride so it was good to see them again .
Cafe was ok apart from my tea cake which came out cold and hard so i sent it back and the next one wasnt much better.


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Sep 2021)

Decided to fulfil a promise to the youngest to hit the trails today. I’d had enough of number crunching on Zwift and road riding didn’t appeal so we set off to nearby Hicks Lodge for a spot of MTB. This was literally the first time I’d ridden one in about 25 years and it didn’t disappoint. It was so much fun!
It was a bit mizzly and drizzly to start as we warmed up along the green trail but found it to be quite refreshing! Before long we’d done the green and were ready to up the ante and hit the blue trail














After stopping for a little drink we went for it, and it was technical from the get go, jumps, berms and loose gravel! This was also when the boy’s promises that I would be left for dead began to fall apart as it turns out that resuming MTB after such a long hiatus was like, well, riding a bike! And the gap began to open up between us. That was ok though as I was able to have the camera ready for some action shots…




















Before long we’d finished the 4 1/4 mile long route….






….and having time to kill we did it all again!




The GPS tracking on my watch cut short as negotitiating a jump midway through the first lap automatically sent an SOS text to the wife. It obviously thought I’d fell off but I managed to let her know I was okay. The second attempt at tracking went without a hitch.
Second lap of the blue trail done, it was time to head back to the cafe though not before a cheeky lap around the nearby lake….










Biking done, we hit the cafe and tucked into a bit of cake before heading home. Just 12.6 miles done today but so much fun! Definitely making the investment into my own MTB on the back of that. And it was so good to get away from Zwift for a bit and the boring number crunching trying to train to be something I’m not.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2021)

So back from Cornwall and back on familiar roads . Did my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold and the difference in terrain was very noticeable. Last week every ride started with a big climb of which 170ft was gained in the first 0.4 miles . Today's ride I gained 170ft in 8.6 miles so a bit flatter . 31.4 miles in the bag in under 2 hours so 16 mph which was 2 mph quicker than any of last weeks rides and just 974ft of upness ,works out at 30ft per mile last week I was doing 90ft per mile you get an idea how hilly Cornwall is .I had waited for the rain  to clear and got round in the dry and the sun came out at the end


----------



## Donger (19 Sep 2021)

Our club's "Super Sunday" extra long ride for the month today. Up through Gloucester and Ledbury and into Herefordshire before the big climb of the day up through Upper Colwall to British Camp in the Malvern Hills. I suffered on the climbs, but made it without doing the walk of shame. That couldn't be said of the next climb .... after dropping down past Eastnor Castle, crossing a ford and then doing a series of relentless little climbs over the foothills of the Malverns. I got off and pushed twice. On the way back to Gloucester I was struggling to stick with the group pace, so I said my goodbyes and rested up at the bird hide at Ashleworth. Saw a quite entertaining turf war between a heron and an egret at the water's edge. (The heron won). I was hoping to buy a takeaway drink at the cafe at Ashleworth Hub, but the place had just closed when I got there. Took the gentle way home along the cycle path from Maisemore to Quedgeley, arriving home pretty knackered having done 71.2 miles (114.6km). That's my Metric Century-a-Month Challenge ride done for September, and my 12th so far this year. Sorry. No photos. (Spent most of the ride trying to keep up!).


----------



## cyberknight (19 Sep 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Decided to fulfil a promise to the youngest to hit the trails today. I’d had enough of number crunching on Zwift and road riding didn’t appeal so we set off to nearby Hicks Lodge for a spot of MTB. This was literally the first time I’d ridden one in about 25 years and it didn’t disappoint. It was so much fun!
> It was a bit mizzly and drizzly to start as we warmed up along the green trail but found it to be quite refreshing! Before long we’d done the green and were ready to up the ante and hit the blue trail
> View attachment 609974
> 
> ...


thought i recognized it 
just got back , rode there after my club ride with mini ck 1 , another 18 miles after my 64 earlier


----------



## Dec66 (19 Sep 2021)

Ten years later than I'd planned.


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Sep 2021)

cyberknight said:


> thought i recognized it
> just got back , rode there after my club ride with mini ck 1 , another 18 miles after my 64 earlier


Bloody hell!


----------



## pjd57 (19 Sep 2021)

Couldn't decide where to go this morning so took the easy option.
Straight canal run to the Falkirk Wheel and back with a couple of local miles added on at the end.
45 miles got me above 4000 for the year so far


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2021)

Great weekend. Rode to my caravan with @Hacienda71 and @I like Skol on saturday, and back today. 150 mile round trip. My longest for many years, and massive miles for me since my broken spine. Happy to say I made it ok, and my back is fine. Legs are a bit sore. Fantastic pace there and back courtesy of the lads pulling like steam trains. 17mph there and 16.5 back. Just 10 mins slower on way back, despite rain for the first half.

Had a good stop off for food both ways and a slap up meal last night in 'the phoenix club' (caravan site club - not its real name...). Pub first for pool, then club restaurant for food. We made a sharp exit as the bingo card sales came out in the club and went back to play on the pool table in the pub. For some reason, our Pool skills had failed us during the time in the club .


----------



## bruce1530 (19 Sep 2021)

Today was the "Round Stra'ven 50". I decided at the last minute to enter,

It's a 50 mile route, starting and finishing in Strathaven, and looping round the various villages around the town. All for charity - from the entry fees and donations they raise about 10k a year, which gets distributed to local charities. So the charities were out in force, with the round table and rotary people on points duty at all the main junctions, the Guides manning the feed stations, the motorbike club acting as Marshalls etc.

Normally about 500 people do the ride, with a "Mass Start" outside Strathaven Academy. This year, we started in"waves" - 150 people at 9am, 10am, 11am. There was also a 15 mile shorter course, with starts at 12 and 1.

I was on the 11.00 start. As I drove through, the heavens opened. I thought "this is madness".... but pushed on, there was a tiny blue chink in the sky.

Arrived in Strathaven just after 10, parked in the long stay car park at the other side of the town, and the rain was off! Things might be OK after all. I don't mind if the rain comes on when I'm riding, but I hate starting out in the rain.

Got to the school, checked in, and about 10 to 11 we were called out to the road behind the school to assemble for the start. And it started raining....

Underway at 11, slow start as the road was busy with bikes, and it's an uphill climb out of the town. Lots of people passing others for the first 2 miles until people reach their "natural pace", after that there was very little overtaking.

Still raining. About 5 miles out of the town, there's a road joins from the right, which would be our eventual route back home; just as we passed it the leaders from the 9.00 start were passing, nearly home.

Soaked through, to be honest it was pretty miserable riding, but a good spirit among the riders. We're heading west towards Darvel, and then turn left, South past Loudon Hill.

Cross the main road near Loudon Hill, then farm roads towards Drumclog. Heading East now, and there's a lightness in the sky. Maybe the rain will stop.

20 miles, come down the hill into Sandford, to the first feed stop.

The Strathaven ride advertises itself as something like "the friendliest bike ride in Scotland, with the best cakes". And the cakes were good. Covid restrictions meant that we couldn't go inside the village hall (other than to use the toilets), but they were set up outside with sausage rolls, sausages, sandwiches and more cakes than you could imagine.

And the rain stopped! I kept the wet-weather jacket on, just in case.

Fuelled up with sausage rolls and chocolate brownies, back on the road. Uphill, farm roads, eventually ending up in Stonehouse. From there, it was a gentle uphill then a steep descent to Larkhall, tight left turn at the bottom of the hill then a steep climb. Quite a few people turned right, went along for a few hundred yards, then turned to "take a run at the hill".

It was a slog uphill, but soon we're at mile 32 - the second cake stop in Glassford. Same setup - juice, water, sausgages and sausage rolls, and still a great selection of cakes.

And the sun had come out, the roads were dry. The wet weather jacket came off.

Back on the road, Chapelton, with a few long flat roads and some gently undulating. Then a bit that I'd forgotten about - a fairly sharp climb up to the wind farm. There was an extra feed station (just water, juice and Caramel Logs!) just before that climb. After that it was a great descent, and mostly downhill all the way back to Strathaven.

For the last few miles, the route was shared with the 15 mile course, so lots of young kids and families out. Great to see their enthusiasm,

Finally, back to Strathaven Academy for the finish. And Coffee. And More Cakes.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (20 Sep 2021)

Hull to Driffield and back, first time I've really gone out without a pre planned map.
Every planned ride the last few weeks has been cancelled for various reasons. Been suffering with man flu the last few days but decided to still get out, slow and steady and pretty sure I was gonna throw up at one point but still a great day out.
Fell asleep in the bath and currently nursing a lemsip


----------



## Old jon (21 Sep 2021)

Bright again, the weather that is. And I do want to go for a ride, so I take the Spa out of the shed, check that bits are working and ride away. Into the rush hour, ‘cos I was later than usual starting the day.

No rush, plenty of traffic moving slowly or not at all. Mental note not to try this again and by the time I reached the Oakwood Clock things had calmed considerably. Aim for Moortown Corner and from there go to Slaid Hill. It feels like it has been a while since I rode all the way to East Keswick, so I did just that. The only stretch of A659 of the ride took me to Collingham where I turned left to cross the Wharfe at Linton.

Not far from there to Wetherby, where I stopped to eat. And to take a photo of the Spa leaning against the town hall. But the phone would not play, or maybe I am phone illiterate. Whichever, no photo today. So, Collingham next and the left turn to climb Jewitt Lane. First bit went well, and the final step to Compton Lane felt good too. So I turned right onto Compton Lane and found that to be busy. Most unusual.



East Rigton next, easy riding with gap-in-hedges views on the way and after leaving. Take Milner Lane at the junction, and ride all the way to Thorner. A bit of traffic and confusion on Carr Lane takes me to the A58 and the left turn to point towards Leeds. Return home via Oakwood and Crown Point Bridge, a small corner of Hunslet and across the motorway takes me almost to my front door. Thirty three miles in perfect riding weather, a smidge more than 1900 feet of climbing and a smile all add up to a very good morning’s ride.

And the garthing amused itself . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Sep 2021)

Yesterday's ride: With a nice day forecast I took the chance to get out and rack up another Lunacy Challenge qualifier. Being planned at short notice I went for what I knew would be fairly easy riding terrain and would take advantage of the forecast wind direction (westerly changing to a north-westerly during the morning).

To start with I was on the same roads as last time: over Lyth Hill to Hunger Hill then through Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley before joining the road through Horsebridge. The short stint on the A49 was a little busier than last time and I was thankful that where I want to turn off it is easy to get off the road and wait for a gap in the traffic. The lanes were busyish like last time through to Pontesbury, but nothing that caused me any hassle. Riding into Pontesbury there was a hoot of a horn from traffic coming up behind me - I thought it pretty rude but also thought I'd rather not have someone like that up my tail, so pulled in at the next junction. Looking behind me I then saw a sheepish looking lorry driver making gestures to say "it wasn't me". It was just as well I pulled in anyhow as it was a long stream of vehicles that came past.

It was somewhat quieter after that lot had gone and apart from one impatient driver the riding was very pleasant. I took my usual route to Westbury, headed through Halfway House and dropped down the Hill to Prince's Oak and Coedwy on my way to Melverley where a snack stop was taken and the warm layers I'd started in were removed. I had remembered some suncream this time.

I was heading to Maesbrook next which is all on pretty flat roads allowing for a nice steady cruising speed to be maintained. I met a tractor with hedge cutter just after my turning for The Wood but fortunately they were only just starting to cut. There were plenty of recent hedge cuttings in other places to make up for that though. I passed through Woolston, West Felton and Grimpo with a group of ramblers in the road the only obstacle. A ding of the bell was much appreciated apparently.

On the wider road after Rednal I got a good overtake off a Polish registered lorry which then proceeded at not much more than my pace - I think the driver may have been a bit nervous of how much room he had. Heading for Tetchill my progress got baulked slightly by an escaped cow that was wandering up the road and making a point of preventing anyone from overtaking her. My thought was to stop at the next farm and let someone know about it but a driver who also got held up beat me to it.

Usually I'd go into Ellesmere but this time took a lane I rarely use to head for Lee then Whitemere and Colemere. This was the right choice today as the lakes looked lovely in the sunshine. Carrying on through Lyneal the wind was picking up a bit and had shifted round more to the north as predicted. Good news as I should have it helping pretty much all the way home from here. I headed for Northwood then took the quieter way through Lowe heading for Wem. I stopped for another snack by the church before tackling the climb to Palms Hill then making my way to Shawbury. The road over Palms Hill appears to have been surface dressed fairly recently and it's awful ; about two miles of a surface that made it feel like everything on the bike was rattling. I was glad to cross the A53 and get onto the "unimproved" road to Shawbury. I was getting some very pleasing cruising speeds along this section and that continued on the way to Roden then Rodington Heath. I was slightly unimpressed when preparing to overtake a couple of horses to have the driver behind shoot past me and them at speed.

There were a few cyclists about round Withington and Upton Magna. I managed to catch and overtake one on the way to Atcham - he probably wasn't really trying but it made me feel good anyway. I took the usual way through Cross Houses, Berrington and Condover and had a fairly clear run on the last bit to home.

70.4 miles at 14.3 mph average making this my longest and quickest challenge ride of the year so far. I really enjoyed that one.





An atmospheric view to the Wrekin from Lyth Hill at the start.





On the way to Prince's Oak.





Snack stop just after Melverley.





Ellesmere College as seen from the road to Lee.





Whitemere.





Colemere.





Wem.





Moreton Corbet Castle.





Shawbury.


----------



## Cathryn (21 Sep 2021)

I rarely ride in the evening, I’m tired after work, but today I knew I needed some fresh air and endorphins! 11 miles, nothing fancy, but a glorious sunset was exactly what I wanted! Reminded me why I love cycling.


----------



## gavgav (21 Sep 2021)

Back at work after 2 weeks Annual Leave and already in desperate need of a ride to stave off the blues! So I got out in the lovely warm evening sunshine, heading over to Dad’s, on one of my regular short routes.

I began by heading through Meole village, encountering the pillock of the ride, who had to follow me through the narrow one way system and then in between parked cars, which he clearly didn’t enjoy, as he then stormed past me and pulled straight across to the left, to pull up. I just shook my head at him.

The main road through Hook a Gate and Annscroft was very busy, plus there are yet another 2 sets of temporary traffic lights to contend with.

The lane through Longden, to Stapleton was also busy, so I was quite glad to get to dad’s and sit in the garden for a 45 minute chat. I then set back out to Gonsal and Condover, before meeting every vehicle you could possibly contend with on Lyons Lane. Why was everywhere so busy this evening?

Thankfully the last section through Betton Abbots was quieter and the beginnings of a lovely sunset were starting to appear over in the direction of Wales.

14.89 miles at 13.2mph avg.


----------



## gavgav (21 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I rarely ride in the evening, I’m tired after work, but today I knew I needed some fresh air and endorphins! 11 miles, nothing fancy, but a glorious sunset was exactly what I wanted! Reminded me why I love cycling.
> View attachment 610300


Well done for getting out. I often find the tiredness from work tends to dissipate a bit when I get out on the bike and the endorphins definitely help.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Sep 2021)

gavgav said:


> Well done for getting out. I often find the tiredness from work tends to dissipate a bit when I get out on the bike and the endorphins definitely help.


I should try this more often again myself then. These days I’m so stressed out from work I just talk myself out of doing any riding afterwards.


----------



## a.twiddler (22 Sep 2021)

I used to find this -a circular problem. Too tired to go out, couldn't face checking over the bike, pumping up the tyres etc and more to do the longer I left it. But when I did make the effort, it felt so good so I'd keep it up for a while, then get into a rut again until I could re motivate myself and get going again. I found it was easier if I kept my bike stuff handy somewhere, and the bike ready to go. 

Not behind the stuff that piles up in your shed or garage, (a mental and physical obstacle) so on a nice day you could think, "I'll go out" and then just do it before all the reasons that like to stop you have time to gang up on you.


----------



## Jon George (22 Sep 2021)

speedfreak said:


> Hull to Driffield and back, first time I've really gone out without a pre planned map.
> Every planned ride the last few weeks has been cancelled for various reasons. Been suffering with man flu the last few days but decided to still get out, slow and steady and pretty sure I was gonna throw up at one point but still a great day out.
> Fell asleep in the bath and currently nursing a lemsip


I appreciate you saying you took it slow and steady, but I would recommend you seriously consider not doing this again in the future if you felt nauseous - exertion when suffering from a respiratory illness, ie the chest, is not advisable. (Advice given to me by the many doctors I have worked with when discussing the issue.) This seems to sum it up:
https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/fitness/expert-answers/exercise/faq-20058494#


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Sep 2021)

Like @Rickshaw Phil , I took advantage of some good late September weather and I racked up another qualifying ride today in this year’s Annual Lunacy Challenge. Straight down Brittany’s V3 Voie Verte from Mauron to Questembert (Bel Air) and back – with a minor detour to Montertelot on the return leg.

Also my longest ride of the year at 108.49km (but not my quickest).

Towards the end of the V3 near Questembert (Bel Air)







The water front at Montertelot


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2021)

Yesterday's ride Leicester to the seaside
It seems to be a midlanders rite of passage to ride to Skegness and I am the last of our gang of local Ccers to do it, so yesterday I put that right .Skegness is about 80 miles from Leicester using the main roads so easy to make an imperial ton . Normally the ride would involve a train ride home but with no direct connections it's a long drag so I persuaded by big sister she would like a day at the seaside and give me a lift home .Out the door at 0600 into the dark ,dressed in shorts ,short sleeved top with arm warmers and fingerless mitts it was a bit chill but the promise of sunshine  later I thought this would be enough . I had a 112 mile route planned to grab a few velo viewer squares on the way . Ride started off ok but as I dropped into the Wreake valley and into the mist I could feel the temperature drop wahoo said 4 degrees . Nothing for it but pressed on as I climbed Saxelby hill out of the mist the temperature rose again only for me to drop into the vale of belvoir into the mist again . Finally the sun burned off the mist and I was finally comfortable on the bike . Through Long Bennington to Dry Doddington for the first square which involved a farm track was ticked off . A few more squares grabbed on the way to the cafe at Byards leap . Full English was consumed  . Over half way now . On to Normanton on cliff were I rode up the cliff to grab enough square don't say Lincolnshire is flat . Back down the cliff only to go back up it just before RAF Cranwell . With most of the climbing done the pace began to pick up cruising along at 19mph . Just before RAF Connisby I heard a distinctive engine noise pull over to see a Lancaster bomber fly over I was treated to another fly past a bit later then had the sight as the Lancaster was landing a Euro fighter flew above it . With 90 miles on the clock I turned off the main road over the wolds after pushing it over 19 mph for an hour the inclinces were a shock to the legs . Finally over the wolds were I went past 100 miles . I noticed the upness reader read 2600ft 26ft per mile ,last week I did a 24 mile ride in Cornwall with 2300ft of upness 97ft per mile ,slightly different terrain you could say . Finally made Skegness 112 miles in 6hrs 40 mins and completed my fastest solo ton in 3 minutes below 6 hours





Me at Skegness clock tower . I had a couple of hours in Skegness and the obligatory fish and chips were consumed before the bike was loading into the car for the drive home . Cracking ride even if I was a bit cold early doors


----------



## Old jon (23 Sep 2021)

A bit breezy out there this morning, for the first time in quite a while. Not enough to put me off riding though, so me and Bob Jackson trundled off northwards.

Cross the river, aim for the A61 and up we go. Six or so miles later there follows a long level stretch through Slaid Hill to Wike. Turn left there to return to the A61, it is a brisk mile or more to Harewood and the left turn to ride along the bridleway to the A659. And ‘Road Closed’ signs in the direction I wanted to go. A dog walker told me that bikes would be able to go through, and he was right! Back on the A61, still travelling north, across the River Wharfe and a bit further up the road is the left turn to Dunkeswick.



From there, through Weeton to Huby is very pleasant road to ride. Straight across the main road in Huby and the contour lines on the map start crowding together a bit. Happy to be on a geared bike for this bit, it feels as if the road rises all the way to Almscliff Crag. It was good to stop there to munch, and take a pic. Not exactly a bike on Almscliff Crag but close enough for me today.






Then the descent starts. One of these days I will do this route, more or less, in the opposite direction. Maybe be able to have an opinion on which is the most difficult way up to the crag. Just after Stainburn there were four or five riders going up the hill, it did not look to be easy going. Into and out of Leathley, still descending for me, and back across the Wharfe at Pool.


Arthington next, with a most convenient tailwind, and then the right turn for Creskeld Lane and more crowded contours. Quite a pull up there today so I was happy to reach the top. There was a bit of a crosswind riding towards Leeds and I thought ‘If I turn left and ride up Kings Road, I will have a tailwind.’ So I did that, but the hill was still a hill. Down the eastern side of Golden Acre Park, and through Adel then across the Ring Road to Headingley.


Kirkstall next, and the canal towpath beckons. Peaceful and pleasant all the way to Office Lock, and that is rather close to home. Wriggle around Hunslet a bit, one last little rise and the grin is back when I see my front door again. Another hundred and five feet would have made the ride thirty seven miles long, and with 2060 feet going upwards that was a pretty good ride for a Thursday morning.

The garthing gave me these . . .


----------



## bluenotebob (23 Sep 2021)

Another lovely day here today .. too good to miss out on – and yet another Lunacy Challenge ride ticked off. A slightly shorter version of yesterday’s ride - straight down Brittany’s V3 Voie Verte from Mauron to Pleucadeuc, back to Malestroit where I dropped down to the town centre and then the riverside – and then back to the van via Ploërmel and Loyat.

90.95km in almost exactly 5 hours.

Two photos from the centre of Malestroit














The Nantes-to-Brest canal at Malestroit











The towpath - also EuroVelo 1 .. if you carried on this path you'd eventually arrive in Norway (probably)


----------



## gavgav (23 Sep 2021)

Another beautiful warm and sunny early evening, in a September that has been fabulous weather wise and better than most of the Summer, so I headed out after work.

I took the Genesis tonight and set off through the nearby estate, then Reabrook and along the cycle paths to Heathgates, Sundorne and onto the Pimley to Uffington old canal path. Just after joining the path, there was a meeting of myself, 2 horses and a runner, all in the same place. The chap running laughed and said we couldn’t have timed that worse could we, but all was negotiated fine. I was then overtaken by a lad on a BMX that was way too small for him, drinking from bottle of Budweiser in his hand, who when we reached a slight incline had no pace at all and I overtook him again, leaving him well behind.

Out onto the road then, to Upton Magna, overtaking a friendly couple on bikes as we climbed up the long straight and then it was down the Pelham road, seeing the canal has dried up where they have been working to restore it.

The rat run to Atcham was busy, but traffic was well behaved and I then paused on Atcham Bridge, to enjoy the sunny view and there were a few swimming in the river.





Next was the road to Cross Houses, before a short stretch on the A458 and then along to Berrington, overtaking another couple on bikes, before climbing to King St and then to Betton Abbots and on home.

The gears on this bike have not been right for a while and felt today as though I was getting only about 6 gears from the full range in the small cog, with jumping gears. Sure enough, on starting some fettling post ride, I found I wasn’t even getting first gear at all. So, about 20 minutes of faffing with set up later, I eventually seem to have got them into a better state, so hopefully next ride will be smoother.

16.11 miles at 12.1mph avg


----------



## cwskas (24 Sep 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> I used to find this -a circular problem.


I have commented to my wife that when I am riding regularly, it is easy to get out and ride. If for some reason I get out of the habit, weather or a trip out of town for example, it is often hard for me to get the old momentum back.


----------



## figbat (24 Sep 2021)

The company I work for arranges an annual road sportive for its staff and selected business partners as a fund-raiser for the British Paralympic Association and for personal well-being benefits. Today was the day and it was glorious - a ride around the Surrey hills with a choice of distances; I went for the 100km ‘Epic’.

Beautiful weather, great roads and scenery, mostly rolling with a few sharper climbs, and I fell in with a new team-mate riding at the same pace and we did the whole thing together, chatting and getting to know each other personally and professionally whilst pushing each other to achieve a time that neither might have achieved if left to our own devices. Just a great ride all round.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2021)

To Sainsburys


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2021)

An early start this morning to get another challenge ride in while the current spell of fine weather lasts. I was out at seven on the Raleigh and heading south for a change.

Not having been to Ludlow since well before covid I couldn't recall the distances so, to be sure of getting the required 100km, I added a little bit at the start by heading over Lyth Hill to get to Condover then taking the longer way to Longnor via Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell. I was setting out just at official sunrise and got a good view of it on the way up Lyth Hill. Being out well before the rush it wasn't too bad on the A49 for the very short stretch I used. The wind was the only issue with a brisk south westerly to ride against - shame I'm not available tomorrow which is forecast to be calmer.

Just starting the climb to Folly Bank I came round a corner to find Bambi stood in the road - I stopped and tried to quietly grab my camera but he/she wasn't hanging round for that and disappeared through the hedge. After that I had the climb mostly to myself before dropping down to Cardington where a different kind of surprise awaited; rounding a corner to find a Land Rover coming at me on my side of the road. Thankfully the driver did shove over a bit and there was enough room, just about.

At Gretton I took a right turn that I haven't taken in ages. This lane takes me down to the main road to Wall and normally is a nice easy ride as it's a gentle descent most of the way. Today though I was having to put some work in against that wind. I took to the lanes again at Wall heading for Harton. An articulated lorry was unexpected on such a narrow road and it was fortunate I met it just by a driveway. A little further along the lane has been resurfaced fairly recently which made riding it a pleasure. Seeing a couple of red kite was really nice too.

I need to climb over Wenlock Edge to get to Westhope so I dropped down the gears and wound my way up gently so as to save the legs for later. This climb isn't quite as steep as I remember it but does go on for a while so it was nice to get to the top and have a snack stop with a view before starting the descent. A cluster of houses has sprung up at Westhope since I was last here and meeting a lorry as I headed down Seifton Batch I guess that it was taking materials to the couple of houses that are still under construction.

Heading out onto the busier road through Culmington I was more exposed to the wind but had the advantage that it is mostly downhill to the racecourse which helped balance it out a bit. I have been quicker along this stretch but I wasn't overly slow. After turning off to ride through the golf course and race course (some of the fairways actually cross the road - one golfer had to wait to tee off as I passed) I had a little detour past the Ludlow Food Centre and notice that Islabikes seem to have gone from their premises on the site. I wonder where they have moved to?

The bridleway through the Oakly Park estate offers a very pleasant alternative to the main road to get into Ludlow and brought me out by Dinham Bridge where I paused for a photo or two before climbing up into the town itself and having a short tour for photos. This was only marred when I came up to a junction and a van driver started reversing into the space I was occupying. Try using your mirrors!

I left town across the Burway Bridge then Fishmore Road. The legs were feeling a bit tired but perked up as I headed through some great countryside on a nice flowing roadto Lower Hayton and onwards towards Peaton. Luckily I remembered the various turnings needed for Broncroft and Broadstone as something I'd forgotten to pack was my maps. I'd also forgotten quite how sharp the little climb into Broadstone is.

My short stretch on the B4368 was busier than I'd thought it would be so I was glad to turn off onto the very quiet lane to Wilderhope and my second crossing of Wenlock Edge. It's a bit of a pull from this side but the legs felt better than expected and I didn't need to resort to a low, low gear. The descent to Longville was nice apart from meeting my third lane-filling lorry of the trip.

After Longville I headed towards Church Preen School enjoying the fast and flowing road on the way. Once past the school the road turns upwards again as I head towards Kenley where I found the lane I wanted to use unexpectedly closed. This wasn't on the roadworks website I perused yesterday so I didn't know whether I could get through. With it being a fairly big hill to climb back up I thought that going round would be preferable so headed through Broomcroft then round to Harnage Grange. By going through Harnage and Cound (the flag of Gambia was flying today) I could delay turning back into the wind a little longer but as I turned towards Pitchford it was an effort and more so as I headed through Cantlop and back to Condover. I had a crosswind for the final run up to the main road which wasn't quite so bad. The traffic on the A49 was moving at a crawling pace so they were holding me up.

66.7 miles at 12.8 mph average. Considering it was hilly _and _windy I'll settle for that.





Sunrise over the Wrekin.





En route to Cardington.





Near Eaton with Wenlock Edge as the backdrop. I have to climb over it in a couple of miles or so.





Red kite not far from Harton.





At the top of the climb before dropping down to Westhope and Seifton Batch.





The water mill on the Oakly Park estate.





Dinham Bridge and Ludlow Castle.





On Broad Street, Ludlow.





View to the Brown Clee on my way to Broadstone.





Bowling Green Farm near Kenley


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Sep 2021)

Lovely ride in the Yorkshire Dales Yesterday but it was bloody windy!
Met 2 friends, Martin & Gaynor who were staying at The Black Bull in Middleham. 29.39miles with an average of 13.9mph.


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Sep 2021)

A surprise 50k challenge ride today, whilst the car is Mot’d,
Initially I thought I wouldn’t make it, in part because I only had 3 hours or so, and this would be on my Brompton, the farthest previous distance about 22 miles, but I set off anyway, just to see.
Along the northern end of the Chichester canal, into the city, and round towards Maudlin, passing this…. The tradesmans entrance….





A little farther along I decided I’d visit the ruins of The Priory at Boxgrove…




The church next door too….




Time was ok here, so I ventured towards Ford, with a desire to photograph the Hawker Hunter, so a circuitous oute to add miles was mentally planned.
The weather was dull, but good enough for a t-shirt and jeans, so I set off, Eastwards past Fontwell racecourse, and Walberton village.
Mrs SnG , said it looks like rain, and I replied “Ok, I can jump on a bus if it gets bad! Thankfully no rain appeared until later.
Just before half-distance, I made it to RNAS Ford…




And so to return to the garage… North towards Arundel, but running a little behind schedule I diverted up through Tortington , a slim country Lane up to the A27. Part of this area will see the building of the Arundel bypass, which will bisect Binstead woods…. A shame, but it may relieve one of the A27s significant bottlenecks.
Going up towards the White Swan, (where there were some dodgy dealings back in the 1970s, when It’s A Knockout we’re close by at Arundel Castle - I believe a murder took place, but can’t remember the details!)
At the end I spotted this….




From here a westbound run back, but I ventured a little south, and then north to add a few miles, passing Avisford Park….




And part of the Goodwood estate…




A little shower began just after this, so I had to take shelter in a cafe, where I munched some mushrooms on toast, and had a cuppa too.
2 miles back to the garage to collect a serviced and Mot’d Mrs SnGs car…..
32 miles, and I’m still in the challenge! 👍👏👏😀


----------



## Old jon (25 Sep 2021)

Warm, and some dampness in the air. Heavy mist maybe. Matters little, I am going to pedal the fixed around for a while, a bit of looking at roads and stuff.

As ever, the gearing felt way too high, until the first bit of downhill was reached on the way to Jack Lane and the wander around Holbeck. Crown Point next followed by the ride up to the clock at Oakwood. Pedal past the spare gates of Roundhay Park, a bit of descent and then up Boot Hill. Had to stop for traffic at the roundabout on the Ring Road, a bit of an effort to start again.

Turn right, onto Red Hall Lane, first time in a while, and on Skeltons Lane discover the new, rather enormous roundabout that has been built while the road was closed for a few months. Turn right on Thorner Lane and as promised that has been closed. Passable on foot and sort of inconvenient on a bike. Along the A64 to the turn off to Scholes and enjoy riding downhill through the village.

A bit of a rise, then downhill all the way to Barwick, bends left at the New Inn and then see all the telephone cables obscuring the view of the maypole. Pass the shops, stop and look back, OK that makes a reasonable photograph.






Then continue downhill, it is more fun this way, to cross Cock Beck and climb out of the valley. The road then flattens a bit before a couple of downhill bends on the way to Aberford.



It was almost automatic to turn left on Lotherton Lane. Almost automatic because I was close to taking the turn before. Another rider in front along here, I did not catch her until reaching the gates, where we said good morning and went our different directions. Mine being the road to Garforth. Ride around the north side of town, down the hill to that roundabout and take the road to Swillington. Its a fair old climb from the roundabout and then downhill wheeee! all the way to cross first the river and then the canal.

And turn right to ride upriver (ish) along the towpath. Quiet, gentle and not busy. Just right for the last lap home. Walkers, with or without dogs or children. A few cyclists. And a whole squadron of kami kazi ducks. Stopped while they crossed. Reached the Armouries, turned left and am just about home. Thirty easy miles, 1289 feet of going up and nigh on perfect weather, no wonder I had a smile. Another good ride.

The way around, clockwise. And the ups and downs.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Sep 2021)

It was time to hit the Peak District again as a swan song for 2021. Still recovering from pericarditis I knew my fitness had dropped and today I quickly found out how much!
Met up with a friend at Chapel-en-le-Frith and the first climb was pretty immediate, a Top 100 climb (Peaslows) in the first mile which got the legs and lungs burning. From there it was into Buxton for coffee and a few pics (but only one worthy to post!)




Pushing on from a lengthy stop in Buxton, we set off for the next port of call- Flash.

Flash is the highest village in Britain at over 1,500ft and is almost a rite of passage in these parts! This meant another Midlands climb- Axe Edge. A beautiful climb at probably 3-4% average for well over two miles, not even the mizzly drizzly weather could dampen the spirits! Before long we’d arrived at Flash…









Photos taken and legs recovered, we swung across the always picturesque Peaks towards the village of Hollinsclough where my poor route planning showed itself for the first time! By that I mean rugged gravel tracks for a mile or so and nearly flying over the handlebars going through a Ford! Luckily I’d managed to unclip before my mate could take any photos of me in a compromised position!
Gravel riding done, we had a few more rolling roads and gentler sloped climbs, then my expert route planning manifested itself again when it transpired we had to negotiate the Pennine Bridleway (yes, it was unrideable!) I can’t repeat what words were said by my mate so I’ll leave that open to interpretation!
Back on road, we dropped down into Millers Dale and had one more punchy little climb into Tideswell, where we had our cafe stop.








There was a wedding going on so there was lots of cheering and I had to be careful not to get anyone in the pic! Legs rested we pressed on towards Bradwell which involved a 20% drop followed by an equal ascent back out of the valley. Normally I’d have slowly ground such a climb out but today it was a bit too much and I did stop and put my feet down to catch my breath! I managed to kick on after a 20 second breather to catch my mountain goat mate up near the top but it’s one in the defeat column today.

From here it levelled out for a bit and we had one more slog back towards Dove Holes and the start in Chapel.
Just shy of 52 miles with approx 6,000 feet of up, though I’m reviewing this. Tough gig for sure but a good laugh!


----------



## Mike_P (25 Sep 2021)

Saturday and, having nearly picked up a short sleeve jersey due to days only sunny moment, a long sleeve was donned for another almost half past midday departure. Up _Humps and a Hill _and along Bilton Lane, continuing mistakenly down the Beryl Burton cycleway. Came to halt whilst a pedestrian picked up a mobile phone that a cyclist in front had lost from a handlebar mount, then at the foot of decent encountered a mass of walkers heading in same direction so paused watching rowing boats on the River Nidd. Over High Bridge and along Waterside; slightly busy with pedestrians but no halts needed. Continued along the gorge on Abbey Road in a new PR.

Then the B6164 south east pass a huge queue of cars seeking to access a retail park, no petrol station but a Mc Donalds drive thru. Across the A658 and through Little Ribston to North Deighton where an interesting insurance claim has no doubt been made.




Onto to Kirk Deighton where a brief spell of light rain started until I was in Wetherby; held up slightly by a set of TTLs. In Wetherby I turned into suburbia to climb Barleyfields Road to a narrow bridge over the old railway, now NCN67.




Beyond, and contrary to Komoots route planner, I turned onto NCN655 nominally along another former railway that formed part of a triangular junction but it was clear levels had been raised to form a connection with the road and presumably a further bridge use to exist here which Komoot thinks is still the case. Through a car park and out onto Linton Road. In Linton I paused at a bench, surprised to find no BT wifi. Continued to Collingham, a brief use of the A659 and across the A58 then up Jewitt Lane.




Into Scarcroft and across the A58 again; a spell of light rain again as I headed up Syke Lane across the golf course. At the crossroads with Coal Road towards Wike there had been a RTA; police were controlling traffic and precluding access towards Wike. I confirmed I was going straight on to the officer. Up to Slaid Hill and then west across the A61 pass Alwoodley. King Lane, Arthington Lane and Kings Road brought me to a roundabout with the A660 on the fringe of the 7th letter ABC of Bramho*p*e. No nameboard but plenty of scarecrows! Having turned off the A660 use was made of a bench with a BT wifi signal present before the Methodist Church provided a suitable place name photo.




The observant may note the below top bar bag absent and a saddle bag present with the Varia now supported by an ebay 3D printed mount that is saddle bag compatiable.




Down Church Hill for a right turn onto the A660 then down Creskeld Lane.




East on the A659 eventually out of Arthington to the A61 north over Harewood Bridge and up Swindon Lane to Kirkby Overblow, where a bench with wifi and a adjacent litter bin is a compulsory stop. Right onto A658 and then down Drury Lane into Pannal, crossing the A61. Up Spring Lane and lower Yew Tree Lane. North through the Pine Woods; two years on as other road marking fade those for King Mathieu remain clear.
44.44 miles 2740ft climbed 13mph avg


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (25 Sep 2021)

@Jon George I completely agree and as a nurse I should know better .
This being said my mental health has been suffering recently with cycling one of the main tools to boost it so balanced the two and i had no other 'below the neck' symptoms whilst riding.
Once I felt nauseous we cut the ride short, had plenty of rest stops and took it very steady home.
Its not something I would ever make a habit of but needed it.
Thanks for the input though, good to know people care 😊


----------



## geocycle (26 Sep 2021)

Been constrained by caring duties for the last fortnight. Managed a 12 miler most days to get a breather but no long rides. Today we agreed I could do a 2h ‘time trial’ so did a 25 mile loop up Littledale with 460m of climbing. Bit mizzly but still warm and great to be out. Here‘s a shot with some nice autumn colours.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Sep 2021)

Out on the Roubaix at 10am with David and Suzanne from our village and a meet up with Jamie who had ridden over from York. We cycled to Wetherby, Collingham, Thorner, Barwick, Aberford and Saxton where Suzanne headed home. On to Church Fenton where we planned to stop at the cafe on the airfield, unfortunately it was closed!
A quick ride to Cawood holiday park for an alternative coffee stop. Caffeined up we headed out to Naburn, pretty much riding flat out all the way, loads of wind assisted Strava PB’s👍
We said goodbye to Jamie who continued to York and the two of us headed home via Acaster Malbis, Bolton Percy and Tadcaster.
56.67 miles with an average of 17mph. Fab ride out!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2021)

Another local Cc cafe ride today . A couple of riders did big rides yesterday but we should have the 4 of us again . Out the door at 0800 for a few extra miles set off on my St Bernards loop when I realised I'd forgotten my mask for the cafe so cut short the standard loop after the 2nd climb to head back home to pick up a mask then on to Quorn to the Meeting point . A quick stop at Rothley to chat to a work mate waiting for his ride buddies . Got to Quorn to find @Supersuperleeds waiting who had also been out early for extra despite doing an imperial ton yesterday . We were soon joined by @tallliman who had come the hilly way from home after a few minutes @Noodle Legs rolled in .We enquired how his legs were after his hilly peak District ride yesterday . Were soon on our way ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Seagrave and up the climb of Berrycott lane .I stopped for a call of nature as the others rode on as I rode quicker to catch up I caught the group at a faster pace so it seemed a good idea to attack them  ,@Supersuperleeds Responded straight away the other played the sensible option and didn't play . The rest of the climb was spent attacking from me and @Supersuperleeds until we decided it was silly and a truce was declared . On to the cafe ,Nice Pie a nice leisurely stop chatting away and we realised it's 2 years ago that we were up in Harrogate at the world champs . We decided on the return route down the Wreake valley knowing it's a probably a headwind waiting for us . A bit more silly racing up hills and downhill soon found back at Cossington . We stopped for a chat before parting company and planned for next month's ride ,@tallliman and @Noodle Legs went left towards Loughborough me and @Supersuperleeds went straight before he turned off to head home via the cyclepaths of Watermead park . I had worked out I was 1.5 miles short of a metric ton so a slightly extended route home bagged me 64 miles ,@tallliman racked up 40 ,@Noodle Legs 54 and @Supersuperleeds Out did all of us again with 76 miles . Another cracking ride in good company chatting away and a bit of completely pointless racing  but it's all good fun


----------



## Donger (26 Sep 2021)

One look at the ride profile on @stoatsngroats' post upthread and I'm jealous. I was out on our weekly club ride again today and we took on the Cotswolds. I lost. Made it up the big climb up the escarpment via Nut Hill, Prinknash Abbey and Cranham, but with nothing left in my thighs. Then almost immediately we started an up, down, up, down route through Cranham, Sheepscombe and Througham that left me doing the walk of shame on a couple of occasions. I also ended up dismounting on the steep descent through Chalford after testing my brakes and finding that I couldn't stop without using my feet! The cafe at Brimscombe was closed, so we carried on along the valley bottom to Stroud, where we stopped for coffee and cakes at the Upper Lock Cafe. No photos again this week as I was hanging off the back just about keeping up again. Another nice route, though. 42.3 miles. Great company from Pete & Dave, Pete's lad Nathan, both Pauls and Tina.


----------



## a.twiddler (26 Sep 2021)

Donger said:


> One look at the ride profile on @stoatsngroats' post upthread and I'm jealous. I was out on our weekly club ride again today and we took on the Cotswolds. I lost. Made it up the big climb up the escarpment via Nut Hill, Prinknash Abbey and Cranham, but with nothing left in my thighs. Then almost immediately we started an up, down, up, down route through Cranham, Sheepscombe and Througham that left me doing the walk of shame on a couple of occasions. I also ended up dismounting on the steep descent through Chalford after testing my brakes and finding that I couldn't stop without using my feet! The cafe at Brimscombe was closed, so we carried on along the valley bottom to Stroud, where we stopped for coffee and cakes at the Upper Lock Cafe. No photos again this week as I was hanging off the back just about keeping up again. Another nice route, though. 42.3 miles. Great company from Pete & Dave, Pete's lad Nathan, both Pauls and Tina.


Speaking as someone who doesn't have much in their thighs to start with these days, Chapeau for admitting getting off and walking. There are many euphymisms for this act but one I like is "using my 24" gear". That's 'cos it's two feet!


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Sep 2021)

13 rider said:


> Another local Cc cafe ride today . A couple of riders did big rides yesterday but we should have the 4 of us again . Out the door at 0800 for a few extra miles set off on my St Bernards loop when I realised I'd forgotten my mask for the cafe so cut short the standard loop after the 2nd climb to head back home to pick up a mask then on to Quorn to the Meeting point . A quick stop at Rothley to chat to a work mate waiting for his ride buddies . Got to Quorn to find @Supersuperleeds waiting who had also been out early for extra despite doing an imperial ton yesterday . We were soon joined by @tallliman who had come the hilly way from home after a few minutes @Noodle Legs rolled in .We enquired how his legs were after his hilly peak District ride yesterday . Were soon on our way ,Mountsorrel ,Sileby ,Seagrave and up the climb of Berrycott lane .I stopped for a call of nature as the others rode on as I rode quicker to catch up I caught the group at a faster pace so it seemed a good idea to attack them  ,@Supersuperleeds Responded straight away the other played the sensible option and didn't play . The rest of the climb was spent attacking from me and @Supersuperleeds until we decided it was silly and a truce was declared . On to the cafe ,Nice Pie a nice leisurely stop chatting away and we realised it's 2 years ago that we were up in Harrogate at the world champs . We decided on the return route down the Wreake valley knowing it's a probably a headwind waiting for us . A bit more silly racing up hills and downhill soon found back at Cossington . We stopped for a chat before parting company and planned for next month's ride ,@tallliman and @Noodle Legs went left towards Loughborough me and @Supersuperleeds went straight before he turned off to head home via the cyclepaths of Watermead park . I had worked out I was 1.5 miles short of a metric ton so a slightly extended route home bagged me 64 miles ,@tallliman racked up 40 ,@Noodle Legs 54 and @Supersuperleeds Out did all of us again with 76 miles . Another cracking ride in good company chatting away and a bit of completely pointless racing  but it's all good fun




Another great meet up, and a nice end to a great weekend of cycling.  Definitely did NOT want to push it on the uphill bits today!


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Sep 2021)

Donger said:


> One look at the ride profile on @stoatsngroats' post upthread and I'm jealous. I was out on our weekly club ride again today and we took on the Cotswolds. I lost



Glad you had a good time @Donger and yes, yours sounds a lot harder than mine, but I did choose a gentle one, in part due to time limitations. There are hillier routes around locally to me, I’ve done some of them over the years, but maybe not like yours…. Just the luck of the draw I suppose.


----------



## gavgav (26 Sep 2021)

With today being the last decent day of weather forecast, before Autumn well and truly arrives, I wanted to get a 50 Miler in and fancied exploring plenty of new territory, so I plotted a route into Wales and set off in lovely sunshine, at 9am, but with a very keen wind blowing, which turned out to be an againsterly. It was supposed to be South/South Westerly, but at times I was going East and it will still a headwind 

I meandered my way out of Shrewsbury and then to Montford Bridge, along lanes to Little Ness, Hopton and Knockin Heath, where I had to wait an age to cross the A5. The other hazards so far had been the amount of wasps, out on a final drunken gorging from the hedges and I had a close shave with one that got stuck inside my helmet, but I managed to stop and fling the helmet off in time before it was able to sting me.

I descended to Dovaston and Kinnerley, where there were road closed signs, but I was able to get as far as the turning that I wanted to take, by the pub. From there it was lanes to Argoed, Crosslanes, Melverley and Crew Green.

There was then a short section on the nicely quiet main road, before I started the good chunk on new territory, turning towards Criggion and the Breiddens, where Rodney’s Pillar had attracted a lot of people to walk up to it, on such a nice day.





The lanes to Criggion were very pleasant cycling land, gently climbing, but almost traffic free, although the condition of the road near to the big quarry was dreadful, from the lorries using it.

I paused to take a photo of this, near the back entrance to the quarry.




The climbing ramped up a little, on towards Trewern, plus lots of hedges had been cut and debris was strewn, but thorns were avoided. I had to brave the A458 Welshpool road, for a short section, but timed it right to get a decent gap in the traffic, after a short wait and not a car passed me before I turned onto the narrow lanes and the real stinker of a climb up Heldre Hill, that I knew was ahead.

It was a big pull up to the first junction, where I stopped to take a couple of photos and then an even bigger pull up the next section, to the crossroads.

Looking back towards the Breiddens.





There was respite from the climbing, as I followed the ridge along to Frochas and Trefnant, enjoying the views










I then joined NCN route 81 and a ridiculously steep pull up to Plantation Holding. I was pretty glad to get to the top and pause for lunch. Strava tells me that the climb is approx 900ft in about 3 miles, which I knew about! However, it was all worth it when I began the exhilarating descent through Blackmore, Vron Gate and Vennington, to Westbury. It’s a pretty straight road, for a good proportion and speeds of 38.7mph were reached as I cruised with the wind behind me, all the way to Westbury, so much fun!!





At Westbury, I encountered the one absolute pillock of a driver, on the ride. I was approaching a cross roads, where I wanted to go straight across and up Hinton Lane. So t**t in a Nissan Note overtakes me about 20 ft from the junction, so he’s alongside me at the line and proceeds to turn left across the front of me, into the main road. I swore loudly at him, absolute idiot.

I climbed up and then descended down to Asterley, before taking the lane to Farley and Edge, which is a gravelly mess in places, but better than the mud fest it becomes in winter. From there I continued on lanes to Lea Cross, up to Arscott, Annscroft, Exfords Green and Stapleton, before pausing at Dad’s for a couple of hours. My Auntie and Uncle, plus 2 cousins, were up in Shropshire for the weekend and we’re calling in around 2ish. I’d not seen them for about 3 years. They arrived and we enjoyed a good chat and refreshments.

The legs had stiffened up, so it was a struggle to get back going again, for the final 7 miles through Gonsal, where I had an age to wait for a gap in the traffic to appear, so I could cross the A49, Condover and along Lyons Lane. Had an encounter with a young lad in a tractor, towing a trailer, who was descending Betton Bank way too quickly, which didn’t impress me as I dived out of the way into the bank.

The final section was through Betton Abbots and I got home just in time, as it started to rain whilst I was putting the bike into the shed.

Really enjoyed that, lots of new territory and 51.47 miles, at 11.3mph avg speed.


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Sep 2021)

After a long day yesterday spent driving to York and back to take my daughter to university it was good to get out on my bike today. 
Set off to Loppington doing a loop round the village passing 2 lots of 2 other cyclists twice who were doing a similar route but the opposite way round, took the turning by the duck pond to Lyneal and past the woods to Colemere. Turned onto the lane past the car park and sailing club back to Lyneal. Carried on to Welshampton, over the main road past the school to Breadon Heath, crossing another main road to head to Bettisfield. 
There was a bit of a breeze blowing now making the lane to Northwood slower than usual, turned off again towards Whixall, turning onto Ossage Lane to Waterloo, Edstaston, Ryebank, Horton and back home. 23 miles, lots of cyclists and walkers out today.




The field looked much better in real life than the photo, full of lilac flowers.


----------



## Mike_P (26 Sep 2021)

Sunday, 24 hours on from Saturday, and again up _Humps and a Hill_ and along Bilton Lane_, _rather warmer with a short sleeve jersey on and the sun tan lotion possibly having its last application of year. Downhill on the A59 - hope there was no overheating radiator at the top of the climb.




Knaresborough was quite with the only pause being the pedestrian crossing at the foot of the climb away from High Bridge. North to Farnham, up and down to Staveley and onto Boroughbridge via Minksip. TTLs before the bridge over the River Ure and then a pause in the riverside park – over the river so in Langthorpe. Discovered the Varia had gone horizontal which explained that a passing car was indeed without any alert on the Wahoo; tightened slightly the pivot bolt on the mount.

North-east to Thornton Bridge, the pot holes seemed to have been largely filled in. Over the River Swale and east to the 7th letter ABC of Pilmoo*r. *A scattering of properties, a group of cottages line alongside the East Coast mainline with an appropriate roadside sign next to the access lane.




Through Sessay, Dalton and Topcliffe to a single track road north to Catton and time for a snack break. Continued to Skipton-on-Swale and the A61 back across the River Swale on a TL controlled single carriageway bridge to reach Balder*s*by.








Turned off the A61 south-east through Baldersby St James and Cundall back to Thornton Bridge and then through Helperby and Flatwith to Toller*t*on; en route at 42.2 miles 1000ft of climbing finally arose.








I then backtracked a couple of miles and turned west to Aldwark Bridge over the River Ouse (the combined Swale and Ure), then via Great Ouseburn and Arkendale to Ferrensby for a final snack break. Clouds had built and sunny intervals had become sparse. Then via Farnham and Scotton to the B6165 towards Ripley. Through Nidd and just on the final climb to Ripley when there was the noise of something falling off the bike- the 3D printed Varia mount had broken; fortunately the Varia landed on the carriageway in the middle of the lane so none of the following vehicles ran over it and just has a minor mark on the black plastic casing. Varia in the back pocket and onto the A61 to Killinghall to join the B6161 and a short downhill ride on the A59.
66.54 miles / 107.09km 2110ft climbed 14.7mph avg. Complaint sent to 3D seller and socks in the bin as one had developed a toe hole.


----------



## KnittyNorah (27 Sep 2021)

Only a ride to the supermarket today for some essentials - 3 miles there and 3 miles back, fully loaded. The cycle tracks were busy with folks having what looked like 'the last ride of summer'; I asked a cyclist prodding warily at his chain if he needed any help 'not that I can offer much in the way of useful help' I said, but as he pulled off his broken chain, I could, as I had a handy plastic bag for the greasy thing, so he could put it safely in his saddlebag and, pedalling without a chain, fool his e-bike into giving him 'assist' as he rode back home. 

There's a hill/slope up to the level of the motorway bridge, and a hill/slope down from that same level. I can ride up one but not the other, yet both appear to start at the same approximate level and neither appears significantly steeper than the other. I've noticed it's not just me who struggles with the one hill and not the other ... The hill I can ride up is usually done with a full load of shopping on front and rear, whereas the hill I _can't _ride up is done 'empty' on the outward journey. Odd. I need to get out the OS map and actually check contour lines. 

A bicycle trailer would be a good thing for shopping trips, I'm becoming increasingly convinced, and would open the doors to the sort of camping trips I enjoyed when my pony Jack was still in harness - not so lightweight that there weren't a few creature comforts available, and an easy 15 - 20 miles or so a day, rolling along country lanes. Something to think about, and plan for, through the winter ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2021)

On the final bit of the ride to work this morning...


----------



## Glow worm (27 Sep 2021)

Collected my new bike today from the fab Spa cycles in Harrogate.

After a nightmare train journey from Ely ( 3 hr delays), and some fettling at the workshop, it was a joy to get in the saddle.




Leaving Harrogate and getting used to the feel of the bike.





On South heading home slowly back toward East Anglia.





On through Wetherby on what looked like an old railway line, great surface on the last bit.





only 20 miles today- was a bit nervous going too far right away on a new bike, but so far the 2 of us have got along fine,

Overnighter at a very drab, tired hotel near Bramham, the above photo is for all hotel owners who fail to provide any decent bike parking (nice to be able to swap saddles and generally fettle about in my room!)

hoping to cross the Humber bridge tomorrow.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Sep 2021)

Two rides to post today, I didn't get round to posting yesterday.
We had my daughter and family staying over the weekend, so didn't get out Saturday at all, but she left after lunch on Sunday, so went out for an hour or so.

Second day on the new tubeless tyres - the first had been commuting on Friday. Not sure they are any different in speed, but definitely more comfortable, mainly through riding at 85 instead of 100psi.

Started out as one of my fairly regular routes, out through City, then up towards Langan, pushing for a pb on the hill through the woods. Got it, but really messed up by pushing too hard early on the hill, and having nothing left for the flatter section at the top. I can do better again.

After Langan, past the Pleasant Acres nursery and up Crack Hill Lane. Turn Right on the A48, then left at the bottm of the hill and through Corntown to Ewenny. Turn left in Ewenny and up the hill past the kids playground, bearing left again at the top. Stooped at the top for a couple of photos.
Looking down over Bridgend (and no I didn't ride down the dirt track!)





Looking the other way over the Severn estuary, to the hills of England in the distance.





Followed that road all the way past Colwinston and on to Llandow. Decided at that point to head through Sigginstone and down to St Mary Church, rather than turning left for Llysworney. After St Mary Church, turned left through Llandough, then up into Cowbridge, and home through Aberthin (the first letter in ABC challenge).

20.9 miles with 1660 feet of climbing, at an average of 17.3mph, with very pleasant weather.


----------



## Alex321 (27 Sep 2021)

And todaqy's ride. What a contrast in the weather from yesterday! Blowing a gale, heavy showers interspersed with sunshine, and cold. I was glad of my long sleeved top, and was wishing I'd put my gloves on!
I went out with the aim of picking up the B and C names for the ABC challenge, so headed off up Watery Lane through Welsh St Donats. It shows how strong the wind was that a segment I've done 126 times, I got my 2nd fastest time without really trying - having a tailwind up the hill.

From there, out past Ty Cerrig and down to Bonvilston. Stopped for a photo of bike by the sign to tick off B (in the other thread, won't post here). A nice rainbow off to the left here. After Bonvilston, headed across the A48 to Llancarfan, up Pancross hill, then back from the top of there to the A48 by the Aubrey Arms. Followed the A48 then for 3 miles to Cowbridge, where I stopped to tick off C. 

Going down Primrose Hill to Cowbridge felt really sketchy in the strong gusty wind. On a calm day, I'll be doing 35-43mph most days, I just didn't feel safe above 25 today, fastest I hit was 28. That is one thing I have noticed with the switch to a reasonably light road bike from the heavy hybrid - it is much more affected by cross winds. I think this is a combination of lighter weight and more aero wheels. Head winds do slow me down less though.

From Cowbridge, through Aberthin, then went left at the fork to take the back road home.

Total 17.8 miles at 16.8mph, with 1325 feet of climb - which finished off the Strava September cycle climbing challenge of 7500m for the month.





https://www.strava.com/activities/6028261922


----------



## Old jon (28 Sep 2021)

Cooler than I expected this morning, but not unpleasant. Had I thought, a rare occurrence, I would have put an extra layer on. Take the Spa for a ride out, nothing planned, just see what ideas form.

And before reaching Jack Lane there was a solid line of traffic, leaving the motorway slip road. Nuisance that was, into Holbeck and out along the towpath, no traffic queues there. The general direction of Otley seems an idea now, so leave the towpath and ride up to Headingley. Fair quiet there, leave in the direction of Lawnswood, and eventually turn right to pedal through Adel. Up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park and turn left.

Down Kings Road and into Bramhope. Do not ride straight through, turn left to reach the village centre, a bit more uphill and it stays like that through Old Bramhope to the junction with the A658. And it is downhill, heading for Pool. Turn left by the Dyneley Arms, this is the Leeds Road, going to Otley, the only place I know of with two maypoles. And I need a lot more camera than my phone to take a proper picture of them. But I did try.






And a better pic of the Spa






It is now time to ride along the A659, this road is used on rather a lot of the rides I do, it stretches a long way around here. Through Pool, today, and onwards to Arthington. Under the railway viaduct and shortly after that turn right. Yup, Creskeld Lane again. Into Bramhope again, and ride Kings Road in the other direction to this morning. Turn left at the top and almost immediately right. Another couple of turns points the bike into Eccup village.



Leave there, ride across the dam wall and watch a red kite soaring on the breeze. Faintly jealous, ‘cos I cannot do that. Absolutely happy that I do not have to do that, every day, to find food. And pedalled off to the A61, Harrogate Road. Turn right, home is that way. A last sight of greenery, passing Potternewton Park then down to Crown Point Bridge and back to the street where I live. 1696 feet of climbing, though the legs say it was more, and thirty two miles of pedalling lit up a grin on my face, though the grin was likely there all the way around a very pleasant ride.

The way up and down and around and around . . .


----------



## Glow worm (28 Sep 2021)

Made it to Lincolnshire on my 5 day ride home from Harrogate on my new Spa.





Was out early as heard there was rain coming. The hills were gone and many roads were like the above into Selby,




Then a few miles along or close to the Humber on surfaces of often dubious quality. But some very pretty villages to enjoy. 





Approaching the Humber Bridge. The sheer scale of the thing is breathtaking.





it’s even more so once you get on it. I’d read (on here) it was shut to cyclists and pedestrians for a few weeks earlier in the year but no problem today.






Looking back from the Lincolnshire side.

I’d forgotten about my Garmin’s sense of humour as it was here the thing demanded I did an immediate U-turn and went back! How I laughed.

I think this was because I’d planned to cross on the eastern side but that was shut due to the winds so I had to use the west side. Why the Garmin only twigged then is anyone’s guess!

I then suffered the Garmin’s sadistic side, as it wrongly sent me up an enormous hill in Barton upon Humber, I only realised at the top, rode back down and then up the same enormous hill again but this time on the right road!

Reached my B and B just before the rain arrived. 62 miles in total today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2021)

Crossing the river at the edge of the village this morning:






Things looked brighter by the time I was approaching work, although there's a notcable increase in sky graffiti as the airlines get back into action.


----------



## footloose crow (29 Sep 2021)

*29 Sept. Summer's leaving, autumn leaves are arriving*

When people pass me in a blur of Castelli and a whir of derailleur without a word, just a flash of a carbon frame and then a retreating back, it makes me feel like the world's slowest cyclist. That may be an accurate description but no one wants to be reminded of it. If I get a friendly greeting, a comment on the weather or a brief chat it feels better. Silence, a grim expression, the ignoring of my cheery greeting, the feeling I have just added to his (and it always is a male) woes by making him have to overtake me leaves me feeling irritated both by the impotence of my leg power and the rudeness. 

Which is a long way of saying that today when I came up behind a guy on a reasonably new hybrid, dressed in full waterproofs and overshoes, I paused as I passed to say 'hi, how are you?' His reply caused me to brake.

"I am lost". 

He was in his 50s, gaunt faced, head wrapped in a buff beneath the helmet. There was a mobile phone on his bars but no bags or packs anywhere. I asked him where he was heading for.

"John O' Groats".

He had set off from Lands End a couple of days ago, endured yesterdays heavy rain and flooding which explained the amount of waterproof clothing and today needed to get to Bodmin. He was about 100 yards from joining the busy and dangerous A30 and wanted to avoid the road but his phone wanted to take him along it and he couldn't see how to avoid it. So we cycled together for 30 minutes as I showed him the back lanes that would get him away from the A30 and onto NCN1 to Bodmin. His wife was driving a small van to meet him each day but they had had problems with blown tyres and a dodgy engine yesterday, so had stayed in an AirB&B last night. The owner, he said, reminded him of Uncle Fester from the Addams family and they had been relieved to leave this morning. He has given himself 30 days to get to John O' Groats. It will be winter up there by the time he arrives. I admire his courage and determination but hope he finds a better route app. His last words to me were, "I have only 930 miles to go now". 

I was planning to ride on to Crantock on the north Cornish coast today. The weather had cheered up with a cloud raked sky but no more rain. A strong north westerly wind was keeping the temperature down though. The hills kept coming, all double digits, and the wind tried its best to push me back down the slope. Some days I find it harder to breathe than others and today was one of the hard days. My breath rasped in and out, chest heaving and my heart rate was definitely higher than it is supposed to be at my age. At St Newlyn, with the Atlantic coast in sight I gave up my struggle and turned for home, wind behind me now and swooped down some long downhills, breathing more easily and considerably less worried about whether the paramedics would have enough fuel to reach and resuscitate me. 





Long vistas as I follow the ridge line south

The air has been washed clean by yesterdays rain and the clarity of the views, long vistas of stubbled barley fields, woods and grazing beef cattle made the ride worthwhile. The hills eased on my route back, made up as I went along, choosing lanes I remembered and those I did not as long as they led south back to Truro. I passed the place where I crashed last year and broke my collarbone. The road was back in its winter condition, gravel strewn, dirty and treacherous so this time I descended cautiously, braking hard before the bends. I am pleased to report that I made it safely to the bottom. 





Stubbled fields of harvested barley and greens

More rain for the next five days and then it will dry up again. I need to ride more, regain the fitness I lost on my long holiday, sort out my lungs, hope that Fridays visit to the oncologist has good news. Hard not to dwell on stuff like that so I resort to counting all the shades of green I can see. Distraction works. 

I think about how the guy heading for John O' Groats is getting on. I hope he makes it. They will be sleeping in their van for the next thirty nights.


----------



## gavgav (29 Sep 2021)

I arranged to meet up with @Rickshaw Phil and his brother Doug, for a group ride, the first that the 3 of us have done together in a long while. It was nice sunny evening, but there was a keen breeze and crikey it was a cold wind. Summer to what felt like the start of Winter, in 3 days! I’d underlayered, despite being back in a jacket and trousers, should have had a base layer as well.

We looped through the nearby estate and had a nice gap in the traffic on the A458, meaning a pain free right turn, onto the Betton road, where we had the headwind to contend with, as far as King St.

We then took Lyons lane, to Condover and climbed up to Ryton, where we paused for a drink and photo stop.





We then looped through Ryton village, to Gonsal, then a nice traffic free crossing on the A49 and onto Stapleton. Just after leaving the village, we encountered fresh hedge cuttings, that weren’t there on Sunday and I heard a sound from behind that suggested a twig and thorn had been picked up by Doug or Phil. We paused and it was Doug, but after some checking over, it seemed whatever had been caught in the tyre/mudguard had dislodged itself, there was no loss of tyre pressure and so relief was expressed!

We continued on to Exfords Green and Annscroft, where we were delighted to see the Union Jack flag blowing from the South, meaning a tailwind home. It was a nice run from there, along to Hook a Gate and Nobold, where I paused to wait for the others. They weren’t far behind, but Doug hasn’t been out much recently and was was flagging a bit.

The wind continued to be with us through Meole village, along with a patient driver who followed us along the crescent amongst parked cars, not forcing their way through and we parted ways having enjoyed catching up on a ride again. We need to keep Doug at it now, to get his fitness back up for future holiday plans.

15.77 miles


----------



## Glow worm (29 Sep 2021)

50 sunny, breezy Lincolnshire miles here today from near Barton Upon Humber to Woodhall Spa on my way home from Harrogate.




Early doors a series of lanes and bridleways. Was worried after last night’s torrential rain it would be tricky but was fine.




A brief detour to St Remy in the Loire region Of France.

I wish- rather it was an impressively good sign in its Lincolnshire twin village of Grasby.






Several miles of quiet lanes and rare tailwind followed and finally after Bardney (a 2 street kind of place, where I still managed to get lost) 7 miles of cycling bliss.

The Water Rail line alongside the river Witham. A tailwind, smooth surface and no bloody cars made for a great end to today’s effort at Woodhall Spa.

Heavy rain and a return to east Anglian soil beckon tomorrow.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Sep 2021)

One of those days where the sheer volume of rain coming at you, and brutal headwind should make it a nightmare, but it was quite fun in a strange sort of way. Especially now it’s over. 

58 miles from Woodhall Spa, Lincolnshire to Outwell, Norfolk today.




Even the Lincolnshire lanes mocking my glacial pace.






In fact a lot of views like the above today. About 8mph was about all I could manage against the wind.





A rare splash of colour on a grey day.





I’d ridden the length of Lincolnshire from the Humber Bridge (this is looking back north from near Wisbech). Nothing I know to many on here but I was quite pleased to have made it this far.






Best part of the day - reaching my hotel in Outwell, Norfolk and they said they must upgrade me to a better room to accommodate the bike - how good is that ?!! Reckon they felt sorry for me looking so bedraggled.

180 miles since Harrogate on Monday, just 34 left to go tomorrow then home.


----------



## Jon George (1 Oct 2021)

Snaffled my 70th consecutive month for the 50K Challenge ride today. It was delayed by an absolute deluge. (I've recently been drenched twice on two wheels and I'm trying to avoid a third.)
A few extra items of clothing were perfect for the first hour-and-a-half, but the sun broke through and I began to warm. However, it was fabulous to be out and lifted my spirits no end.
And I got to see the sea. This at Felixstowe.


----------



## Glow worm (1 Oct 2021)

Back home today after my ride back on the new bike from Yorkshire.





Just past the Norfolk/ Cambs border near Welney.




Then on through Ely - they have a half decent looking cathedral there.




Finally, back on my home patch after 5 days riding - Burwell Fen.






The last mile. 220 miles since Monday in Harrogate- wasn’t quite sure I could do it at the start, but chuffed the new bike and I have made it home.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Oct 2021)

Out delivering tablet ( sugary fudge sort of stuff if you are wondering ) .
Charity fund raiser. Mrs makes it. I deliver it.
I got the first 2 ( 30 miles ) done before the rain started. Absolute downpour.

Just about all of it in traffic , but still loved it.


----------



## AndreaJ (2 Oct 2021)

The weather forecast mentioned a chance of light showers and it looked reasonably bright when I set off with no jacket or mudguards. It was definitely a bit windy though as I took a detour to Whixall via Ossage Lane and into Whixall as far as Hollinswood crossroads where I noticed that I had also forgotten my water bottle and it started to rain.Turned off to Fenns Bank and down to the swing bridge at Alkington. Had to wait for a boat to pass the bridge, the lady in charge of driving the boat was a little bit too keen to get past the bridge and the chap lifting it was a bit too slow which resulted in the boat hitting the bridge! Neither the boat or bridge seemed to be damaged and they got themselves sorted out and the bridge back down so I could carry on and warm back up as I had got cold waiting.
Headed back to Hollinswood, Edstaston, Creamore then into Wem getting to the railway crossing just as the barriers had lifted so no waiting there. Took the road past the cricket club then into Aston, Barkers Green and back into the other side of Wem. Turned off to Tilley, Loppington , Lyneal, Northwood and back home with just enough distance for October’s 50km challenge ride done, 32.1 wet miles in the cold, wind and rain. Unsurprisingly I only saw 1 other cyclist and 1 dog walker. 
No pictures today because it was cold and wet.


----------



## C R (3 Oct 2021)

Plan for today was a recce of part of the Tour of Worcester Sportive route. I know it reasonably well, but I haven't been around those lanes for some time, so I wanted to check it, as well as putting some hills on the legs, as I've been mostly riding on the flat this year.

Cool morning, so autumn kit on, and out early, as rain was forecast from nine, and I didn't fancy getting wet.

Started through St Peters to Diglis and over to Lower Wick to catch the route out through Powick and Callow End to The Rydd, where I turn for Malvern. The first hill of the day starts at Barnards Green, going all the way to the top of Church Street, and then on to The Wyche, but first a bit of a breather. Sunrise starting to hint behind the Abbey Hotel.




So up to the top of the Wyche, and then a swift descent to Colwall, followed by a reasonably flat route to Cradley for the next climb up Stoney Cross, which is shorter than the one in Malvern, but a tad steeper in places. At the top there are nice views of the Malverns to the east, but the clouds are starting to look ugly, so no time for photos. Next destination is Knightwick, passing through Linley Green and Suckley Green, and then the most straightforward route back to Worcester along the A44, which is still quiet at this time of day.

Light rain started around Broadwas, but never got proper wet, which was lucky because the headwind was making progress hard work.

Almost 45 enjoyable if somewhat grey miles.

The map


----------



## Alex321 (3 Oct 2021)

Didn't get out until quite late, as was busy during the day, but with the forecast for tomorrow, thought I'd better get a ride in today (techincally yesterday now).

Decided to try and get in the next few town signs for the ABC thread, so planned a route that would get D-E-F-G.

Raining as I set out, quite heavily, but not stupidly cold. Along the A422, then left up Watery Lane to Welsh St Donats. Down the hill towards Peterstone from there, but turn right up past Cottrell Park golf resort. Onto 5 mile lane, then turn left for Duffryn (D). By this time it is nearly dark, and about 6-7 miles of the route are small roads I haven't ridden before, so not sure this was a great idea!

Still, carried on with it, heading back across 5 mile lane and through Moulton. The route then took me left through Penmark, with a couple of shortish but steep hills. I might have been better off carrying on to Llancarfan from Moulton. 

Through Llancadle next, then down from there to East Aberthaw (E). From there, turn left and head to Fonmon (F), then onto the B road twoards St Athan. Before going through St Athan, turn left for half a mile to Gileston (G), then turn round, and head home on ropads I know reasonably well through ST Athan, St Mary Church and Cowbridge.

26 miles at an average speed of only 15.1mph, but it was wet and dark and hilly (2,123 feet of climbing)




https://www.strava.com/activities/6054097036


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Oct 2021)

Out on the Tricross at 9.45am to meet up in Ulleskelf with friends Martin and Gaynor. A really windy day today and when we live in such a flat area the head winds can be brutal. Lovely ride with a stop at the Lemon Tree cafe in Tadcaster for Cappuccino.
26.7 miles with an average of 15.6 mph.


----------



## Donger (3 Oct 2021)

Another quite hilly club ride today, and just the four of us braved the weather forecast. In the end, most of the ride was in pleasant, bright sunshine, with the only rain coming just as we arrived at the cafe near Longhope. Some of the steep, narrow little lanes near Newent were in quite a shocking condition .... not unlike some of the special sections of today's Paris-Roubaix. Potholes, mud, slippery leaves and fallen branches everywhere. A very enjoyable 42.5 mile adventure again today, out to the Forest of Dean. No photos once more, as I was taking up my usual position as Tail-end Charlie and didn't have the time to stop. One of the day's main climbs was from Linton to Aston Crews to Mitcheldean and there were some fantastic views to all sides from on top of a great panoramic ridge. A lovely ride. Back that way on an audax next week. Can't wait.


----------



## All uphill (3 Oct 2021)

Glow worm said:


> Back home today after my ride back on the new bike from Yorkshire.
> View attachment 611769
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely views and great bike!


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Oct 2021)

I have decided that the best way to make sure it doesn’t rain is to take waterproof jacket and actually put the mudguards back on the bike! 
Set off in the sunshine and wind to Loppington, Commonwood and Nonely taking the lane into the wind to Myddle. Turned back to Burlton , across to English Frankton and Colemere following the lane around Colemere then past Newton Mere and Kettle Mere onto the main road back towards Welshampton. Turned off by the church to Lyneal passing the caravan park to Hampton Bank and Northwood where I turned back home. 
Didn’t need the waterproof jacket but definitely needed mudguards as some of the lanes are covered in mud now. 22 miles mostly in the sunshine with just the occasional short shower.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Oct 2021)

Great weather in Herts and Essex today for the _Ware's Essex _sportive. Multiple fords and yesterday's mini storm made for some foul roads though. 

Highlight was the lovely village green and river in Finchingfield. Light cloud for most of it but the sun came out near the end, which just about made the headwind bearable for the last 25 miles.

I rode to and from so ended the day on 120 miles, great to get a good chunk in the bank early in the month before it starts getting darker and colder


----------



## Ian H (3 Oct 2021)

It was Thursday, actually. I took the oldest of my bikes out for some exercise (it hadn't been out for a while) and rode my Old Roads 300k route. The rain started quite quickly, and gusted down in heavy showers all the way to the finish. A tailwind for the top section almost made up for the wet. The Omega is now about 17yrs old and still going strong. We started at 7 and got home at a few minutes past midnight.





Just outside Okehampton





Pub food at Cheddar





The route


----------



## lazybloke (4 Oct 2021)

Did a decent loop this morning; Dorking, Salfords, Burstow, Turners Hill, Smallfield, Reigate and back.
Started off cloudy, cool & dull but an hour or so later there was strong sunlight from a brilliant blue sky, although the air underneath the trees remained distinctly cool. Autumnal temperatures.

Bumped into a local club who invited me to join them, but I had a plan of following a sportive route. Didn't have a decent map - just followed the signs, but it somehow trod a familiar path past familiar landmarks & places where I used to live, work & play. It also followed some of the FNRttC route from a week ago; that Burstow Scout Hut looks different by daylight! 

The sportive route was certainly busy with participants. I eyed their food stop longingly, but had my own snacks and opted for a Latte on the lovely village green at Brockham.

Only slight worry was the debris on the roads after yesterday's hideous weather; expected a flat tyre or two but the fairy smiled. 

Just over 50 miles.


----------



## footloose crow (4 Oct 2021)

*3 Oct L'infer de Sud Ouest*





Just like Roubaix eh?

We watched 'Hell of the North' last night, the 1976 film of the Paris -Roubaix. It inspired me to go out this morning in the rain and gales and brave the dirty Cornish lanes. In fact it was fine, the sun came out, it didn't rain too much and the deep, sunken Cornish lanes offer quite good protection from the wind. The lanes were a bit leaf strewn but there were no cobbles, no deep mud and no crowds. Just one cycling club in a peloton of black clad, head down miserabalists who didn't acknowledge my waves. They were going uphill at the time and the wind was blowing quite hard against them so I have forgiven them.






Other than that nothing notable happened. Fragments of old conversations, things I did twenty years ago or more, things I wished I had said but didn't, rehearsed and rehashed again and again but too late now. Bits of songs. Holiday plans. The usual rumbling, circular thoughts that every solitary cyclist carries around.





More rain coming.

It was planned as a 50k ride but downloading the route afterwards it only came to 49k. I remember this happening before. Always another day though.





All the tourists have gone now, its the rainy season..


----------



## a.twiddler (4 Oct 2021)

I often wonder what other cyclists tend to think about when out on their own. I'm a bit of a ponderer anyway but some of my best ponderings are when I'm out on my bike alone. Sometimes I ponder on the form of the internal monologue. Is it down to personality types? Extraverts maybe thinking "I'm getting hungry now" or "my a**e is sore", introverts pondering the mysteries of the universe. A bit of a sweeping generalisation!

Me, I love words, though I might not talk much. So my ponderings use a lot of words. If I've had the headphones on listening to music, it tends to follow me around for days afterwards. I don't use earphones on the bike. I was surprised to learn that a goodly proportion of people have non verbal mental processes and that they function by using images. For most people it's words. If you're bilingual or multilingual what language do you use? I end up metapondering, or pondering about pondering. We take for granted our internal monologues and maybe many people don't have any awareness of them until something makes them conscious of their existence. If you ask, "whose voice do you think it is?" most people would say "mine". Whose voice do you hear when you read a book? What does it sound like? I can only speak for myself, but it sounds like the way I would like to sound, a quiet calm voice.

I think we all criticize ourselves in our quiet moments. How would my life be now if I hadn't decided to do XXX... I wish I'd said/not said that.. What on earth was I thinking when I bought that...etc. Of course if you're married or have a partner you already have someone to do that for you, particularly if you're a bloke.

Hmm. too much pondering. After all, this is supposed to be a your ride today forum. Only in my head today, unfortunately.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2021)

I ponder life, the universe, my place in it, will I ever meet a female version of me, I promise myself to finish writing my novels, all sorts of things. I do talk to the horses and cows as well but they've never responded.


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I do talk to the horses and cows as well but they've never responded.



I'm glad it's not just me ! Solitary horses always get a "hello, mate" from me, and cows usually get "bonjour, girls".

I often wear black and white when I'm cycling - brown cows don't notice me much - but black and white cows often stop grazing and stare at me .. do they think I'm another cow - but on a bike?

Oh .. the nonsense that occurs to you as a solitary cyclist .. but it does help the kilometres to slip by ..


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2021)

Cows are utterly rubbish at taking directions for photos.


----------



## Old jon (5 Oct 2021)

It is a week since my last ride, the rest of life has been diverting things. So, despite the promise of rain reminiscent of Noah’s days I wheeled the Bob Jackson out into a cool morning and rode away.

I would like to call it a whizz round that end of Holbeck, but it is more of an amble on two wheels. Back in the traffic to cross Crown Point Bridge and pass the bus station on the way to Roseville Road. This road has recently been given a bike track, on both sides, which does what it is intended to do. And also often acts as an extra bit of car parking . . .

Anyway, up to the clock at Oakwood, for a Potts count of one, turn left and ride by the posh Roundhay Park gates. On to Moortown Corner and a right turn takes me and the bike to Slaid Hill, and that really enjoyable road through Wike and East Keswick. Potts count + 1.



A right turn onto the A659 goes to Collingham, where a left turn first crosses the River Wharfe and then goes through Linton. This morning, the next choice was to ride to Wetherby for a munch stop. The town hall here has a clock, but I doubt if it is a Potts. Leaving Wetherby, back across the Wharfe and ride up to Wattle Syke roundabouts, noticing that the breeze had been helping the pedalling so far. West Woods Road then, to the edge of Bramham.

Turn right there, and soon have to decide which way to ride to Thorner. I chose the left fork at the junction, just as the rain started. Down into the dip and up to leave the dip behind, the road starts to rise again gently most of the way to Thorner. By the time I reached the top of Church Hill the rain had stopped.

For the first time since May I left Thorner by riding up Sandhills, which did not seem to be as much of a slog as I remembered. Skeltons Lane is now in use, Red Hall Lane after that as far as the A58 and a convenient way back home. Almost all downhill, in traffic, and another rain shower. Once across the Aire I am almost in sight of home, and the end of the street I live on was good to see. Two rivers, two Potts clocks and one smile. Thirty three miles and 1896 feet going up made a good morning’s mostly dry ride very enjoyable.

The garthing was busy doodling,


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Oct 2021)

After what feels like an age of wet and/or windy weather where I have really struggled to find the motivation to go out, a dry day was forecast with not too much wind. I got the Raleigh out early this morning and was on the road at about 7.30 to rack up another Lunacy Challenge qualifier. The plan this time was to keep it simple - a fairly flat and easy route taking advantage of the wind direction (hopefully) and, if possible, get back in good time to do a short ride with my brother later.

I started off by heading over Lyth Hill to Condover as this adds a little bit of mileage then carried on south to Ryton before crossing the A49 to Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. I'd missed sunrise proper but it still looked nice towards the Wrekin with the sun low in an orange sky. The A49 looked very busy from Lyth Hill but I managed to catch a good gap as I crossed it on the way to Condover then again on the way to Stapleton.

The lane as far as Exford's Green was fairly busy but not too bad after that until the main road through Pontesbury. Knowing there was a lorry following me and seeing that they weren't going to be able to pass me with the amount of traffic coming the other way I pulled in..... then got stuck at the side of the road for a while as everyone else came by.

I took my usual way through Minsterley to Westbury, Halfway House (no traffic on the Welshpool road when I came to cross it), Prince's Oak and on towards Crew Green and Melverley where I paused in my usual gateway for a snack stop. All going pretty well so far.

The wind should have been against me most of the way so far but I hadn't really noticed it much until Prince's Oak. It had got noticably blustery while I was eating but fortunately I didn't have very far to go before turning to have it at my back through Argoed, Kinnerley and Pentre (the road surfaces along here are really getting quite poor now). The climb over to Great Ness was a bit of pull as always but nice when the road levelled out a bit. After having to wait for a flat-bed that made a meal of pulling out onto the Baschurch road from Little Ness I spotted another rider ahead - they weren't going much faster than I was but enough that the gap slowly grew as we headed into Baschurch.

I headed for Fenemere next which was quite nice riding for a while until the road started to climb and I felt a warning twinge in my legs. At Myddle the legs wanted to cramp up as I climbed out of the village then at Harmer Hill they did cramp up properly at the climb to the main road. That was really painful and I had to stop until it eased enough to move on a bit. I got on alright to Hadnall (the smell of beer from the Salopian Brewery seemed particularly tempting today), Astley and Bings Heath where another snack stop seemed like a good idea. The road to Poynton Green, Roden and Withington is fairly flat so the legs were alright but the climb after Withington was an effort, Especially as I was riding against the wind again now.

Progress was fairly slow through Upton Magna and Atcham. I cramped again on the climb into Cross Houses and yet again on the climb to Berrington Hall. I took it really slow to Condover but another stop was forced on the climb at Allfield and I had to wait a bit this time before continuing. The remainder of the way home was very slow.

Just over 65 miles at 13.4 mph average. I'm just happy to have completed the ride this time. Unfortunately the ride with Doug won't be happening today.

Although I started off alright, I sort of lost enthusiasm for taking pics later in the ride:





Another nice sky over the Wrekin this morning.





Looking towards the Stretton hills from the same spot.





Near Stapleton the change of the seasons is quite apparent. The trees don't seem to be changing colour particularly quickly this year





At Minsterley.





View towards the Breidden before I head for Prince's Oak.





Much later in the ride and looking towards the Stretton hills again from a favourite viewpoint near the Kingstreet crossroads.


----------



## Landsurfer (6 Oct 2021)

Tour de Drax .. a 32 mile circle around Drax .. the power station with 1000 years of coal underneath it, currently burning wood pellets from Canada and the USA ... oh ... and hay bales  Green power .....
0730hrs kick off ..ish ..








Parked up at Snaith railway station, wet underfoot, NW wind brisk, 15 mph.
Ride into the wind to Temple Hirst , views over the dead Eggbrough power station ...such a shame ..






Off road through Burn airfield and the canal path to Selby ..some cows having an early morning paddle .. Met a lovely lady that told me she comes down to this part of the river every morning to photograph the cows in the river for her blog !






So along the path to Selby ... the 2 light brown barges are a hotel and a restaurant ....






A bit further up the canal to the lock basin and access to the Ouse ...






And thats the end of the pics ....
Crossed the Ouse in Selby and followed the TPT along the bank heading towards Howden ... Turned off the road at Hemingbrough and along the narrowest TPT ...At Barmby barrage something happened .. I dropped my phone .. J5 in an armoured case, fell less than .5 of a metre onto grass .... totally broken!!
Rode on to Howden then turned into the wind to Rawcliffe and back to Snaith .... not pleasant ... but cycling is better than working, so all was well ..
Got home tried all the Android recovery stuff to no avail ....

But still a good morning out ...


----------



## C R (6 Oct 2021)

Daughter 2 karate is now two hours, so time for a longer ride while she learns how to shout blue murder in Japanese. Unfortunately, sunset comes early, so the final part of the ride was in the dark, but I'm getting used to it, and drivers seem to overtake more carefully. 

25.5 miles from Hanley Castle to Hanley Castle via Upton, Defford, Eckington, Bredon, Tewkesbury, Mythe Bridge, Long Green, Longdon and past Clives fruit farm. No photos, but here's the map.


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Oct 2021)

After 2 days of commuting in the wind and rain today’s weather was much better and it’s my day off. 
Took the longer way round to Loppington then turned off to Commonwood through some big puddles to Nonely and Myddle. Down Lower Road which was busy with walkers who for some reason never seem to all move to the same side of the lane, having successfully got past them and their assorted dogs I carried on to Merrington and Old Woods before turning off towards Baschurch via Fennemere and Eyton. 
Took the turning to Stanwardine passing more groups of walkers, then to Bagley, Lee and into Ellesmere. Headed up Swan Hill to Coptiviney and Welshampton. Decided on the longer way back as this is my new commuting route and wanted a change of scenery so turned by the church to Lyneal back to Loppington, Wolverley and back home. 34.5 miles on a lovely sunny autumn day.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Oct 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Tour de Drax .. a 32 mile circle around Drax .. the power station with 1000 years of coal underneath it, currently burning wood pellets from Canada and the USA ... oh ... and hay bales  Green power .....
> 0730hrs kick off ..ish ..
> 
> View attachment 612417
> ...


Did the entire TPT from Stockport to Hornsea over two days back in August, nice to see these pics and bring back some fond memories!


----------



## Old jon (7 Oct 2021)

A bright morning, no other calls on my time and a long enough ride will take the fixed across the five thousand mile mark. No big deal, but a new pair of wheels will be going on before it is ridden again. So I pedalled away from home and into the school run.

Not literally, no collisions ensued, but it was chaotic. Happy to reach the depths of Holbeck on my way to the Armouries and the path downriver. Which was very quiet this morning, though there were vans and folk around by the next lock down. Further on, that nuisance flight of steps at bridge 6 and then a clear run, led by a squirrel for a surprising distance, to Fishponds Lock. There was a heron a bit further on, on the bank and maybe looking for breakfast. Reach the moorings at Woodlesford, the usual kami kaze waterfowl making riding that bit more interesting.

On the road from here, Swillington is uphill going this way, to Garforth. Around the north side of the town and head towards Lotherton, but for a change turn left to ride to Aberford instead of passing the gates. Could hear voices behind me as I reached the last drop into Aberford, a couple of other riders. When Main Street started ascending the voices were no longer heard.

Keep on riding northwards and stop for a banana just before crossing the A64. Yes I stopped for a banana. And a photograph of the fixed leaning on a gate, one field to the left had been harvested. The field to the right still had green stuff growing, green stuff that was not grass.






Onwards. Bramham is next, just one edge of the place. Turn left to head for Thorner and just before the fork in the road was the evidence of some messy work going on to the left, the Bramham estate is being altered by there. I took the right fork, simply because I had used the other way on Tuesday. A different ride and often quieter.



A left turn onto Milner Lane, and ride that all the way into Thorner. And leave the village on Sandhills. Which are more of a slog with only one gear, as expected. Skeltons Lane again, and Red Hall Lane to reach the A58. Descents are never as swift on fixed, especially in the final few miles of a ride, but I still enjoy the twiddle down Boot Hill.

Ride past the clock at Oakwood, and continue downhill all the way to Crown Point Bridge, crossing my outward route at the start of Black Bull Street. I have a maybe false memory of the pub that gave the street its name. Soon home now, grin in place most of the way around this morning. Just thirty two miles and 1396 feet of upness, the bike has earned its new wheels and I am one happy cyclist.

Ups all towards the end, and the whole thing in 2D


----------



## DCBassman (8 Oct 2021)

First ride for a month. New position on bike, caused some lower back pain, but was otherwise rather good. Will see how it goes. Bit of bum pain too, but just need to get toughened up again.
Revell mixte, just a short, none-too-quick jaunt out to Leg O'Mutton and back
Good to be back out!




Last time I was out, while we were house-sitting at Liddaton, it was sweltering hot. While entirely pleasant today, sweltering hot it was not...


----------



## bluenotebob (8 Oct 2021)

Often I have no idea where I’m going when I leave the village and head out on my bike. I had a rough plan today though – head NE against the wind, up to Gaël then loop NW to Trémorel, then come home via Illifaut. I’d not reached Gaël when I got a message from my LBS .. “if possible, call in today – we have some info about your new bike”. That’s an MTB that I ordered almost exactly a year ago .. and there’s been absolutely no sign of it. So .. plan abandoned – head back to Mauron across country and see what’s up. Apparently the sales person from the bike maker had been in the LBS this morning .. there’s a ‘chance’ of a November or December delivery if a new order is placed today or tomorrow. It needs to be a new order as the colour I originally ordered is no longer available. Would I like blue or orange? Very tempted to say that I didn’t give a firk about the colour – I just want the damn bike! But I didn’t – I opted for orange …oh, and by the way, the price has gone up by 150 euros…

Left the LBS and headed south on the Voie Verte, then I looped back north at Kermagero and came home via Quelneuc, Guilliers and Evriguet.

56km this afternoon which takes me to just over 8500km for the year – that’s pleasing and lots of chocolate éclairs will be bought very soon.

A field of what I think is lucerne (or alfalfa)







A lane near Kermagero that’s part of the GR38 walking trail. I didn’t ride it today (although I have in the past) – I’ll save it for my new bike, if it ever arrives ..


----------



## Mike_P (8 Oct 2021)

Day booked off work and the clouds broke to reveal a sunny day with a light wind. Sun tan lotion on and an afternoon ride north via the A61 pass Ripley to Ripon and then up to Grewlethorpe in a new PR to find a heavilly stocked duck pond plus swans. Up the climb to Hackfall and once over the ridge the descending road on a north east hillside was 
Turned for Swinton along the single track Roomer Lane, not flooded unlike my previous encounter with it. Across the River Burn and up to Fearby, largely set around a big village green.




West through Healey on a road undulating upwards. A decent to recross the river was followed by a climb marked on the OS map with a > and further on another decent to run alongside and cross Leighton Reservoir. Beyond another > climb after which I paused to look back, the reservoir is used via the River Burn to maintain water levels in the River Ure.




Another > climb followed and the elevation was such I was looking straight at the sun. After a couple of occasions of nearly running off the tarmac, with quite a drop alongside, I decided Shanks Pony was a safer option. With an ease of gradient I remounted only for the gradient to steepen again with the sun dominating visibility. After I remounted again further on an approaching > climb had a walking look about and so it transpired – it bad enough pushing the bike initially.




Looking back down Closterdale, Roundhill reservoir was visible which is used for water supply.




Again as the gradient eased I remounted and eventually the summit came into view.




Beyond lay the >> decent of Trapping Hill. An access track off it gave a view down Nidderdale.




while the sinuous nature of the decent includes a view the other way




At the foot lay the 7th letter ABC of Loftho*u*se




The village pub seemed to have all options ticked, Black Sheep and Theakstons signs while the barrels included Thatchers ones




Then down Nidderdale; Gouthwaite reservoir was passed without any midges being apparent only some distance thereafter to get covered in them. Had a near miss with school kids in Pateley; an excuse of not hearing a motor and paused in the park before gaining a PR up the climb of the High Street. B6165 back to Ripley and then the Nidderdale Greenway NCN; a bit of a cycle traffic jam initially but once extracted quite fast for once.
53.18 miles 3694ft climbed 13.1mph avg


----------



## C R (8 Oct 2021)

Another evening ride while daughter two goes to her karate practice. It got dark even earlier today, as it was overcast, so it was just a matter of following the puddle of light in front of the bike. Not sure I enjoy this kind of riding much, as one of the things I like is seeing the sights. Still, keeps the legs turning. 

The map


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Oct 2021)

The stars aligned and suddenly I had a completely free day and a reasonable weather forecast. It occurred to me that, shockingly, I'd not climbed Holme Moss this year, so that was the target. 

Off up the brickworks to Whaley Bridge then Chapel-le-Frith and the climb of Rushup Edge. It's great descent, but a bit of a tedious ascent. Overtaken at the top by six riders en peloton, so jumped at the chance of a tow to Mam Nick. It turned out Rutland CC were running a hill climb, so about a dozen terrifyingly thin riders flashed by as I took the descent. 

First food stop for coffee and cake at the excellent café in Hope, then the lovely back road to Bamford. The only picture of the ride - views being rather poor due to misty humid conditions.





From Ladybower the Strines Road to Langsett. This is perfect cycling territory, undulating, great surface from when the tour rode it, and on the edge of the moors.

A couple of miles on the main road, featuring self-gratification artist motorists (many of) then down to Holmfirth for a pastie. Or two, to be precise.

Holme Moss was fairly benign today, no wind or rain, so an electrifyingly fast descent, then Glossop, Marple and home. 

84 miles, 2500m climbing. Not bad for October!


----------



## DCBassman (9 Oct 2021)

A better ride today, took the Scott, and it behaved impeccably. Just as well, the long stem I've fitted to the Revell has seemingly irritated the headset, and it's loose again. Grrr...
Only target today was to beat yesterday. Also, there was a utility element: call in and pick up my monthly meds from the new-fangled electronic dispensing box. Woo.
So, loop out to Pitts Cleeve and back to town for the meds. Then decided to torture myself by going the back way to Whitchurch Post Office. This involves Down Road. Down Road, in this context, goes UP. A lot. And quite steeply. Two stops. Phew. At this point, up on Tavistock Golf Course, you are on the lower bit of Dartmoor. So there were downhills to enjoy, and I did. Pause at the aforementioned Post Office crossroads, then whizz down to rejoin NCN27 at the edge of the Tiddy Brook Meadows housing estate. Standard stuff from there, really.
Took a break half way up Leg o'Mutton, 






then proceeded to grind up the rest. Another short stop needed. Then, as I reached the end of the hard bit and was starting to increase my speed above walking pace, I had to slam on the anchors, in surprise as much as anything. Across the path about ten feet in front of me slithered a beautiful two-foot grass snake. Not seen one in decades. Followed him enough to watch him slither off into the bracken, but too quick for a photo.
Thereafter, an anti-climax, out to Clearbrook CP and a little bit, to ensure, as I'd ridden this far, athat I got 20 miles in. And I did.




Not the best image, as the moorland loop is hidden. Good weather, lots of folk about.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Oct 2021)

My first ride in ages and ages today. My right knee has been giving me grief, crunching along, so I’ve given it a chance to rest.
I’ve been for an X-ray, I’ll see what they say.

just a 15 mile ride through local lanes. My knee wasn’t too bad on a 13% hill.
I may even get out again tomorrow!


----------



## Donger (9 Oct 2021)

My longest ride of the year, this. 119km (73.9 miles) on an audax out from Tewkesbury to the Forest of Dean, via Much Marcle in Herefordshire. Also the toughest ride of the year. I _really_ suffered today and put in my slowest audax time ever, just creeping in before the cut-off time and with only two riders still behind me.

Three of my club mates joined me for the ride, but they were all in a different league than me. I tried my best to keep up with the others on the way out to Weston's Cider at Much Marcle and on the way towards the second cafe stop at Hopewell Colliery in the Forest. I tried, but it just wasn't happening today. They were great with me, but they had ridden to the start and were riding home again afterwards, making it a hundred miler for them, and I didn't want to hold them up. Once we had navigated our way up to the highest point of the Forest near Ruardean and back down towards Lydbrook, I encouraged the others to head off together and leave me to ride at my own pace. We met again briefly at the cafe stop, but I did the whole of the 54km third leg on my own and at my own pace. I ended up walking up the Speech House climb, and I'm glad I did. Not sure I'd have made it back to Tewkesbury if I'd ridden it.

Some photos:
(1) The four of us at the start:




(2) Morris men arriving at Weston's Cider in Much Marcle:




(3) At the high point of the route, near Ruardean:




(4) Near Joy's Green:




(5) Typical Forest of Dean scenery:




(6) Lovely sweeping descent into Lydbrook:




(7) Second cafe stop at Hopewell Colliery. A bit of heritage:




(8) The middle point of the Forest of Dean, opposite the Speech House (after doing the walk of shame):




(9) Another great quiet woodland lane (between Soudley and Littledean):




A truly stunning ride today, with great scenery, but man am I going to ache tomorrow. After getting back to the start/finish at the Royal Hop Pole in Tewkesbury, I downed a pint of Diet Pepsi with loads of ice before setting off home in the car. About 100 yards down the road I heard a loud bang on the car roof and knew something had gone wrong with my bike rack. I pulled over immediately, to find my bike holder sheared off to one side and the bike flopped over on its side onto the car roof. Thank goodness I had a second carrier fitted ..... and that the bike is alright (apart from a bit of a problem with the front shifter that started to crop up at about the 50 mile mark). An eventful day. Glad I did that ride, even if it took every bit of effort I could muster.


----------



## Ian H (10 Oct 2021)

Four of us did a check ride of the Mad March 200k yesterday. It's a hilly route over Exmoor and the Quantocks. It was a long day.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2021)

And another one…..

First thing my right knee felt a little sore and stiff, but it soon eased up on the climb up to Membland. Along the coast road to Battisborough, then down into Holbeton and through the Flete Estate.

a yellow jersey….






















Up through Ermington to the edge of Ivybridge, then the big climb up to Westlake. The steepest bit is 19%… that’s where there was a massive crunch from my knee…… the good one! Oh how I laughed!

Back via Bull & Bear. 18.5 miles.


----------



## geocycle (10 Oct 2021)

Woke up to thick mist! Turned out an inversion layer was blanketing the river valley with the warmer water condensing in the cold descending air. Full autumn gear and lights on, I headed up hill. In fact I climbed fairly consistently to 452masl! At some point I popped above the cloud and had some great views across to Ingleborough. Over Cross’o’Greet and down to Slaidburn. Lunch at the riverside didn’t disappoint. Then back over the trough of Bowland. 50 miles and 1400m of climbing.

Pictures of Ingleborough peaking above its blanket, heading toward Cross and then the view from the top looking south to Pendleton in the distance.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Oct 2021)

One from Friday:

A Long Mynd ride appealed and after a delayed start to the day (had to look after the dog for a while) I got out in the late morning on the Raleigh to make it happen. It was warm for October and lovely sunshine when I set out (such that I thought suncream would be a good idea) but unfortunately that didn't last very long and having passed through Condover it had gone quite overcast by Ryton. There was a reasonably brisk headwind too so I wasn't making very quick progress.

Carrying on through Ryton, Hollyhurst and across the A49 to All Stretton the ride was nicely uneventful. A van driver started pulling out into my path without looking properly in Church Stretton but I just waved him out ahead of me rather than spoil the good mood.

At Little Stretton I turn off towards Minton and the start of the real climbing. There is a little hump for a warm up, then the climb to Minton itself which is quite a pull. After the cramp problems last time out I was a little worried about how the legs would cope with this but they were alright (I had made a small adjustment before starting after realising the saddle might be a little high). The following long but gentle climb seemed easier than usual then at Hamperley the big climb of the day up onto the top of the Long Mynd starts - firstly on tarmac to Priors Holt then on gravel up through the woods.

The cloud base was quite low around the hills so I climbed into fog from about halfway up. Mostly it wasn't too bad but the thickness varied as the cloud swirled around. I took a break to eat my lunch at the top of this climb and enjoyed the silence away from human noises..... until four walkers and a couple of mountain bikers showed up.

Carrying on again there is usually a great view towards Wales as you come over the crest and ride along the ridge towards the gliding club but not a chance of that today. Naturally there was nobody flying but I could see a few people in the club house. Oddly, there was barely a breath of wind up at the top - usually if it's windy in the valley it's even more so up on the plateau. I'd packed extra layers to cope with the anticipated wind chill, but they weren't needed.

Lights were wanted on rejoining the tarmac as I continued the climb to the summit in the fog. There were just a couple of ponies to greet me when I got there but I did pass a few people walking on the way to Shooting Box, where the first breaks in the cloud started to appear, and by High Park it was clearing nicely. After a bit of indecision I took a right for Plush Hill at the crossroads then descended Castle Hill and back to All Stretton.

The wind in the valley had dropped a bit since I started (confirmed by the windsock on a private airstrip looking a lot more limp than it had when I passed it earlier) but it _was _behind me and I made good progress back the way I'd come to Longnor, Condover and up the main road to home.

That was very enjoyable and the legs didn't show any sign of cramping this time. We'll see how the next few rides go.

37 miles at 12 mph average. A very enjoyable ride even if the weather wasn't what I'd hoped. 





I've passed Hollyhurst and am not far from crossing the A49. Where did the sunshine go?





All Stretton.





Brookside Cottage at Little Stretton.





Between Minton and Hamperley.





At Priors Holt and about to take the track on the left climbing up into the fog.





Lunch stop at the top of the climb. It was so peaceful up here for a little while.





No flying at the gliding club today.





Up at the summit.





It's starting to clear by the time I reach High Park.





The view from Plush Hill.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Oct 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Long Mynd


Don't think I ever got up the Long Mynd from any direction without getting off an pushing - though I used to kid myself I was looking for bilberries when they were in season


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2021)

No piccies today sorry 
Planned to do at least a metric century heading into cannock chase having missed last week due to lurgy but i am still very green snotty but i thought i would be ok .....
As soon as we hit any hill i felt like i had no power at all and struggled to hold the wheel even though my ride mate was soft pedalling so i told him i was going to have to change the route so we headed for Whites cafe bar on Milford road where we had a nice coffee and tea cake then pootled home via Rugely and Fradley .
Good tailwind back and started to feel a little better meant the average jumped a lot so we managed 17.5 average over 53 miles .

Felt like i had done more like a century ride afterwards but at least i got out and got some headspace time .


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Oct 2021)

geocycle said:


> Cross’o’Greet


I have planned a Komoot route that takes in the Cross and Bowland Knotts - not sure I have achieved the right fitness level to do it yet


----------



## geocycle (10 Oct 2021)

@FrothNinja They are both longish climbs with some short steep ramps. When I do both in a ride I do Knotts first which is a bit easier, just be wary of the mtb crew in Gisburn Forest. Then through Slaidburn and then the Cross from the south. There are some intimidating steep bits before a nice downhill, watching oit for Hen Harriers, then the climb follows a series of almost hairpins by the side of the Upper Hodder. Amazing countryside, I especially like the Hodder section.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Oct 2021)

geocycle said:


> Gisburn Forest


Gisburn Forest is my proposed start point. I've done the roads hundreds of times on motorbikes. Planned on doing the Knotts first as it has the scariest bit of road (where it drops down to the bridge then up just after leaving the forest). I have wanted to freewheel down from the highpoints doing it that way round. Should make for some great on-bike footage too. S'pose I could cheat and go electric....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Oct 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Don't think I ever got up the Long Mynd from any direction without getting off an pushing - though I used to kid myself I was looking for bilberries when they were in season


I'm a big fan of low gears. The bike pictured has been equipped with a mountain bike chainset for the last ten nine years.

Edit to correct.


----------



## Mburton1993 (10 Oct 2021)

Nice bridge but never again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2021)

Mburton1993 said:


> Nice bridge but never again.
> 
> View attachment 613039
> 
> ...



An impressive distance, especially over that terrain.


----------



## roley poley (10 Oct 2021)

I had a small cycle today along the tow path within nature to town and back that enabled me to cope the madness of life thank you for inventing bikes


----------



## gavgav (10 Oct 2021)

A beautiful Sunny morning in Wales, with a fresher feel than yesterday’s humid drizzle and, when I set out, just a gentle North Westerly breeze. It was one of those days when I wasn’t sure if I needed trousers or shorts, but went for trousers due to the cool air and it probably proved to just about be the correct decision, warm on the climbs but blooming cold on the descents!

I meandered up to Dyffryn and then along the busier than I’d hoped for, main road to Llanbedr, pausing in the lay-by that overlooks the airfield, for a couple of pictures.










I then turned off towards Pentre Gwynfryn and began the climbing in the direction of Cwm Bychan, which was my first destination of the day. The lanes were fairly quiet, just a few cars met, plenty of squirrels and 3 friendly chaps out for a hike, but they’d paused for a cuppa and gave me a cheery hello and wave.

I arrived at the Cwm and followed the shoreline to the far end, before doubling back and pausing for a snack in my usual spot that over looks the water. It’s such a peaceful spot and one of my favourite places to escape to by bike.
















The descent back down to Pentre Gwynfryn was its usual enjoyable self, seeing the 3 chaps again on the way and remarkably meeting the same Vauxhall Zafira, in exactly the same place that I’d met it coming in the opposite direction earlier on!

I crossed the bridge over the Nantcol river and then started climbing again, up past the Rhaeadr waterfalls and through farmland, before the final steep climb up to Pen yr Allt Fawr, at 805ft. It’s a 600 ft climb from Pentre Gwynfryn and a lovely view awaits, where I sat on the bench to have my lunch.

The Llyn Peninsula








Yr Wyddfa (Mount Snowdon)

I then descended the gated road (3 of them to contend with) before the exhilarating descent down to Dyffryn Ardudwy and back to the caravan.

20.97 miles, 1691ft of climbing at 10.3mph avg


----------



## Donger (10 Oct 2021)

Nice pictures @gavgav . That takes me back to my holiday near Harlech. I loved that Cwm Buchan ride too.


----------



## FrothNinja (10 Oct 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> mountain bike chainset.


Pretty sure last time I attempted I was still on my Emmelle mountain bike but it would have been loaded with camping kit and beer


----------



## Mike_P (10 Oct 2021)

Sunday 11am and up _Humps and a Hill _and along Bilton Lane; a decent early in the ride was chilly so then opted for the decent of the narrow Beryl Burton NCN pausing to let three climbing cyclists pass on the steepest bit. Standing traffic in Knaresborough tailing back to High Bridge looked like something to avoid; along Waterside and Abbey Road – both busy with pedestrians and a number of cyclists. That caused a further change of planned route as it was now slightly shorter to Arkendale via the A59, Flaxby and Coneythorpe rather than Farnham and Ferrensby. East to Great Ouseburn to scoff on the cling film wrapped sandwiches and an apple.
No delays for once crossing Aldwark Toll Bridge




The wind was a benefit through Linton on Ouse to Newton on Ouse. The single track New Road around the edge of the grounds of Beningborough Hall had been resurfaced. East through Shipton by Beningborough to Wigginton. Now dependent on directions from the Elemnt Bolt, south through suburbia and a level crossing across the York to Scarborough railway line followed by a subway under the A1237. A curving route paralleling and then crossing the River Foss to a bollarded section of road and more suburbia roads to a path that bought me to a road previously cycled along. Turned off east and then a cycle path south pass the York Community Stadium, the new home of the city’s football and rugby clubs.




Beyond lay a retail /entertainment centre with a huge car park. Paused for a snack and then followed the cycle route out to the A1036; north-east on that A road the normal high quality cycling infrastructure around York showed a crumbling edge; a marked cycle lane of minimal width and half of that occupied by loose material. The 7th letter ABC of Hopgro*v*e was reached




A horribly rough road surface followed and continued as such initially on Stockton Lane as I headed west before turning south on another maze of suburban roads and a couple of wrong turnings as I had started followed cycle direction signs which then vanished. Correctly onto an unsigned cycle path I emerged at Osbald*w*ick, and had to resort to a school sign.




West to the River Ouse




Alongside it to the Millenium Bridge to pick a previously used route to Acomb where I paused in a park. Through Rufforth and Long Marston the wind then became an annoyance at times especially across Marston Moor




Through Tockwith to a final snack at Cowthorpe and then via Little Ribston back to Knaresborough and the reverse of the route along the Nidd Gorge,




then the A59 hill/cycle path and the Starbeck branch of NCN67.

64.42 miles / 103.67km 1889ft climbed 13.2mph avg


----------



## cwskas (11 Oct 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> Another lovely day here today .. too good to miss out on


Fantastic photos!

Willie


----------



## cwskas (11 Oct 2021)

Glow worm said:


> The last mile. 220 miles since Monday in Harrogate- wasn’t quite sure I could do it at the start, but chuffed the new bike and I have made it home.


Well done, very interesting photos!

Willie


----------



## cwskas (11 Oct 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 612380


An exceptional image!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Pretty sure last time I attempted I was still on my Emmelle mountain bike but it would have been loaded with camping kit and beer


Ah, it'll be the weight of the beer that did it. 




cwskas said:


> An exceptional image!


Thank you. I'm glad you like.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Oct 2021)

Two rides on the Tricross today, a morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17.2 mph followed by an extended home commute of 28 miles with an average of 17.3 mph, lovely evening.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2021)

With the nice spell of October weather continuing, I took the chance to get out on the Raleigh again this afternoon. A flatter ride than last time but I was aiming for a similar distance.

The route was mostly one that I do fairly regularly to Condover then Atcham, Upton Magna and Walcot. I had a nice tailwind out of the village to start with, then a crosswind much of the way to Upton Magna. The roads weren't too busy at all making the riding pleasantly uneventful. At Withington I took the longer way round to Walcot then at Charlton took a detour from my usual routine and headed over to Wrockwardine for a change, where I needed to shed a layer as it was so nice in the sunshine. Heading through the village turned me around towards Aston and Woodgreen and back onto the road for Eaton Constantine then Cressage.

The local traffic report I'd seen before the ride suggested that the main road from Cressage towards Shrewsbury was closed but that didn't seem to be the case when I got there. Shore Lane didn't seem too much of an effort today but there did seem to be an unusual amount of traffic headed the other way - possibly the school run.

Things were back to being quiet after Cound Moor, although the lorry I met on the way to Acton Burnell would have to be just in the middle of a climb. I had a pretty clear run for the rest of the ride to Longnor, Ryton and back to Condover.

Although I should have had a headwind for the last couple of miles or so it didn't seem much of an effort to ride against which made a nice finish to the trip.

36.75 miles at 14.6 mph average. A pleasant outing on a day that could have passed for summer rather than autumn.

I was concentrating on the ride so only a few photos this time:








A couple of shots from Wrockwardine.





At Ryton the maize has been harvested since I was here on Friday making for a better view of the hills.


----------



## theloafer (11 Oct 2021)

last 2 weeks been down and house bound with a bad cold, so today just a short trip to visit a couple of mates 1 at Spennymoor and the other at Chilton. out from home along my usual route cycle path to Shildon then short cut to Brusselton lane where i picked up the cycle path along side the A6072.
at Tindale turned right to make for the A688 which after about 2miles left the main road and picked up the old railway line The Auckland way all the way to Spennymoor. leaving out on the B6288 to Kirk Merrington and a fast drop down to Chilton and my second tea stop  . then home along side the A167 for about 2 miles then usean other short cut a bridleway to bring me out by the Huntsman pub.
detoured along the Aycliffe walk, and slowly made my way to bluebell wood, were i decided to head for Middridge and down Walker lane to bring me back to the cycle path by the railway . as i passed the disused quarry i had a crazy idea .walked pass this place loads of time and it looks like it had been made into a bike jump track, so off i went.  one or 2 of them were steep but just made them . mind you my supercharger weighs close to70lbs so poss not ideal for flying round a BMX type track .. but boy was i fun 





Auckland way




Bishop Auckland golf club









Bridleway next to Aycliffe golf club




part of Aycliffe walk




 the fun bit


----------



## Chislenko (12 Oct 2021)

My ride today was absolute garbage. Horrendous headwinds, sheep sh-t and a general feeling of lethargy.

Things can only get better as that group once said!


----------



## Old jon (12 Oct 2021)

It felt like a good morning for a ride, a bit too dark to see what was a blue sky. Me and the Spa had decided to travel upriver from Otley.

Not far upriver though, and I still have to ride out of Leeds. Down to Water Lane, find the towpath, and ride to Kirkstall Viaduct. Leave the canal, the road runs underneath the viaduct just passed, a bit of descent and then pedal up to Headingley. Straightforward way is stay on the A660, through Bramhope and at the Dyneley Arms go straight on, Leeds Road going into Otley.

And a fair amount of traffic chaos. One closed road and cars are travelling in strange directions. A bit of creative riding took me across the river and a clear run to ride up Billams Hill. Turn left at the top, as the road leaves houses behind the gradient steepens. And steepens. Then eases quite a bit until the last lump before reaching Weston. Just seen another road on the map, will try that next time . . .

Go towards Askwith next. Still low on the valley side along here, occasional glimpses of the river, and the skyline to the south. I did think to stop by the village hall in Askwith for a munch, the place was oddly busy. So I leaned the bike against the barn next door to the hall, and took a picture.






Then rode on my way. Past the Askwith Arms, how original is that? The road twists and turns and drops and climbs a bit, just enough to be fun, then reaches the final crest before the descent to river level on the way to Denton Bridge.



So, back across the Wharfe, turn left and ride the sort of busy A65 and A660 back to Otley. Take the Pool road away from there, there may have been a tailwind along here. Arthington next, under the second viaduct of the day and turn right. Something about Creskeld Lane, maybe I have to convince myself regularly that I can ride up it. Or something.

Leave Bramhope by turning left at the roundabout on the village’s edge. A minor climb to Kings Road and turn right to go through Adel. And downhill from now on. Back to Headingley and down the hill to Kirkstall. The towpath next, all the way to Office Lock and rejoin the road there. Very short distance to home now, forty one miles after leaving it. With 1837 feet of climbing too, that was enough of a ride to light my smile. Great ride for an autumn day.

The garthing was busy, as ever,


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Oct 2021)

cyberknight said:


> No piccies today sorry
> Planned to do at least a metric century heading into cannock chase having missed last week due to lurgy but i am still very green snotty but i thought i would be ok .....
> As soon as we hit any hill i felt like i had no power at all and struggled to hold the wheel even though my ride mate was soft pedalling so i told him i was going to have to change the route so we headed for Whites cafe bar on Milford road where we had a nice coffee and tea cake then pootled home via Rugely and Fradley .
> Good tailwind back and started to feel a little better meant the average jumped a lot so we managed 17.5 average over 53 miles .
> ...


Good work, I was over Fradley way myself on Sunday as part of a long overdue meet up with some friends from Nuneaton. I rode across to the meeting point of Orton on the Hill, meeting up with the lads around 10 mins later. 
That magical “headwind there, tailwind back” rule seemed to play out as well instead of the usual “headwind all directions” I usually get. All familiar roads, nice and steady conversational pace, I even passed my own dentist going the opposite way (not that I realised it was him at the time) at one point!
After 30 windy miles we arrived at Fradley Junction and the heaving Laughing Duck cafe. Half an hour later, bellies full, we headed back pretty much the way we came (with a couple of minor deviations) and I pushed on further south beyond the original meeting point as I realised I could get my metric ton in. After Sheepy Magna it was time to peel off from the lads and head back home into a crosswind where I finished on 62.5 miles.

Nothing memorable in terms of the ride but really good to catch up with some old muckers again.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Oct 2021)

Noodle Legs said:


> Good work, I was over Fradley way myself on Sunday as part of a long overdue meet up with some friends from Nuneaton. I rode across to the meeting point of Orton on the Hill, meeting up with the lads around 10 mins later.
> That magical “headwind there, tailwind back” rule seemed to play out as well instead of the usual “headwind all directions” I usually get. All familiar roads, nice and steady conversational pace, I even passed my own dentist going the opposite way (not that I realised it was him at the time) at one point!
> After 30 windy miles we arrived at Fradley Junction and the heaving Laughing Duck cafe. Half an hour later, bellies full, we headed back pretty much the way we came (with a couple of minor deviations) and I pushed on further south beyond the original meeting point as I realised I could get my metric ton in. After Sheepy Magna it was time to peel off from the lads and head back home into a crosswind where I finished on 62.5 miles.
> 
> ...


Fradely is nice but I always think a bit close for me for a cake stop unless I take a big detour


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Oct 2021)

cyberknight said:


> Fradely is nice but I always think a bit close for me for a cake stop unless I take a big detour


Yeah I know what you mean- the Nuneaton lads like to go to the beehive cafe (or honeypot as it’s now called) or cattows on occasion as well. I only live three miles from Cattows and Rosliston is about 13! I’d have to ride to Nuneaton to meet them then go from there to make it worthwhile!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Oct 2021)

Ros is about 3 -4 miles from my house so i usually do the midland monster sportive from their and ride to the start and back .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Oct 2021)

First ride back after 6.5 months of yuck. 

Rode with Mrs 26 to Upton to meet Jules H and Margaret PR. Then through the Castlemorton lanes to meet Pete M at Bromsberrow. Just a wee bit extra took us to the community shop and café at Bromsberrow Heath. After tea and coffees Mrs 26, Margaret and I headed home while Jules and Pete headed off for more miles. Nice to be back in the saddle and to see the gang. 37 smiles


----------



## gavgav (13 Oct 2021)

Arranged to meet up for an evening ride with Doug and happily he arrived with @Rickshaw Phil, who I wasn’t expecting to join us tonight.

It was cloudy, but mild and Phil had even gone for shorts. We headed through the nearby estate and along the old railway path, where we saw a lad On a bike, smoking something that certainly didn’t smell like your normal cigarette….

We then went through Reabrook, which was abnormally busy with traffic and that set the tone for pretty much the whole ride, with even most of the lanes having more cars than normal, on them.

We followed cycle paths to Sundorne, then along the old canal path to Uffington, before back onto roads to Upton Magna, where we paused for a chat by the pub.

It was then onto Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington and Betton Abbots, before we parted ways. Life has been pretty rubbish recently, with work not a lot better, so it was good to get a ride out with company and a few chats as well.

16.19 miles, at a chatting affected 10.6mph avg


----------



## gavgav (13 Oct 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> First ride back after 6.5 months of yuck.
> 
> Rode with Mrs 26 to Upton to meet Jules H and Margaret PR. Then through the Castlemorton lanes to meet Pete M at Bromsberrow. Just a wee bit extra took us to the community shop and café at Bromsberrow Heath. After tea and coffees Mrs 26, Margaret and I headed home while Jules and Pete headed off for more miles. Nice to be back in the saddle and to see the gang. 37 smiles


Great to read that you’re back out on the bike. Hope all stays positive for you now.


----------



## Old jon (14 Oct 2021)

A bit grey out there and I want a ride on the Bob Jackson. So off we went, before the school run but not soon enough to miss some traffic clots . . . which is a much better word than jam to describe what motorists often do.

There was a brisk tailwind to help me on my way this morning, pedalling up to the Oakwood Clock felt easy. A bit further and Boot Hill was, ummm, less than easy. A right turn onto Red Hall Lane felt good, along this and Skeltons Lane to the recently closed Thorner Lane. Turn right, it was not easy to reach the A64. Maybe the promised pedestrian and cyclist access will take a while to fulfill properly.

Left and soon right and I am heading for Scholes, which was, as usual, quiet. I would have expected a crosswind along here, maybe the houses calmed things down a bit. The road bends a bit, left handed, before reaching Barwick in Elmet. In amongst the houses there were still fields being harvested, but of course the camera is too low to see that.



Aberford next, then the left turn to Lotherton Gates. Turn left again, soon after that turn right. This is the road to Sherburn in Elmet, via Cold Hill Farm. I stopped at the top of what I guess is Cold Hill, but could not find a view of the farm for a bike plus farm picture, then remembered that a couple of miles along the road is Cowbell Corner. So I took that pic instead.






Sherburn bends next, out to what was once the Boot and Shoe, now anonymous. Stay on the A63 heading west. Not busy this morning, which allowed a quick ride down Garforth Cliff, and downhill to the left turn to Swillington. And the last climb of the ride this morning. Straight through the village, in a downward direction, cross the Aire and then the Aire and Calder Canal, and turn right.

A bit of squiggling around takes me to the towpath leading to Leeds, which really was quiet this morning. Cross the canal at Fishponds Lock, carry on towards Leeds and home. One flight of steps to climb before reaching Thwaites Mill, then turn the pedals a bit more to reach the Armouries and a return to the road. And home. Thirty five miles and a bit more than fifteen hundred feet of up, certainly worth the grin on my mug. Most enjoyable ride.

And the results of gardoodles


----------



## ianbarton (14 Oct 2021)

Sunday's ride. I hadn't been to Wirswall for few months, so decided to take advantage of the good weather. I set off on my usual route through Wrenbury and over the canal swing bridge and along the lanes to Norbury Common where I crossed the main road to Bickley. The undulating road lead to the very busy A41 where I had to wait for a while for a gap in the traffic. I sprinted across to the minor road to No Man's Heath and dropped down the hill crossing the bridge over the stream. An uphill pull took summited above Malpas. I cruised down the hill and made my way to the Coop where I bought a sandwich.

Leaving Malpas I turned right up the minor road of Mastiff Lane. Luckily there were no mastiffs around so I made it to the turnoff for Lower Wych without being eaten. There was a steep descent into the bottom of the valley past a farm yard followed by a long slog up the hill to regain the height I had just lost. Turning off right towards Wirswall I lost all the height I had just gained before cruising into the church yard. Luckily the church was open (it was Sunday after all), so I went inside to look around. After I had taken some photos I sat on the bench outside to eat my lunch.

Nipping over the A525 and A495 I headed to the bridge over the canal at Fenn's Bank. The road up to Alkington was yet another steepish climb before yet another loss of altitude lead me into Whitchurch. I went through Edgely, Ashes Mana and Parva then on into Ightfield. From there it was mostly downhill to home.

55km and 460 metres of ascent.

*Coop In Malpas*






*Wirswall Church*











*A Club Sunday Outing in Ash*


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Oct 2021)

Another long ride today down Brittany’s V3 Voie Verte from Mauron to Pleucadeuc – and back.. and that’s another qualifying ride in this year’s Annual Lunacy Challenge done. Very quiet on the way down but more people around on the return.

Difficult to know what to wear on the bike .. cold in the wind, warm in the sun, cold under the trees and warmish out of the wind. A thin fleece under a windproof jacket was mostly OK .. better to be a bit too warm than to feel cold.

90.67km in a fairly slow 5 hours. I spent a lot of time dodging conkers .. like spiky green tennis balls.

The Lac au Duc north of Ploërmel






The river Oust at Bagotaie






The Voie Verte near També


----------



## jongooligan (14 Oct 2021)

This week found me in Dunbar and after some dreich weather a window of opportunity opened on tuesday afternoon so I took myself off for a ride onto the North Berwick peninsula.*

The ride started with a trip through Dunbar town centre which still has a proper high street with independent shops, although some look to be struggling to stay afloat. It's a nice town though, with an interesting harbour and a distinct whiffy pong at low tide.

Once through town I took the chance to get onto the John Muir Way for a view of Belhaven Bay and Bass Rock.





Belhaven Bay and Bass Rock

There was a boring bit of main road after this but the wind was light enabling me to drop into time trial mode and get to more interesting terrain fairly quickly. Went up through Tyninghame to Whitekirk where I had to have a peep at the map (lost my Garmin so back to the old paper map). Decided on the back road to North Berwick but shortly after leaving the village I saw a sign for the John Muir Trail pointing up a short but steep hill. Thought I'd give it a go and romped up a couple of hundred metres of tarmac which ended at a narrow footpath.

Mmm.... what to do? Press on I think, it can't last for too long. Well, it was a blast. Back wheel slewing from side to side and slipping in the mud but it was taking far too long.





I've brought the wrong bike

I really enjoyed the challenge of the muddy path but was pleased to get back onto tarmac even though I now had no idea where I was. Another look at the map and it was obvious which way I had to go. Cresting the next rise confirmed my decision as the unmistakable shape of North Berwick Law came into view. Quiet lanes brought me almost to its base and then I joined the main road into town.

Just before reaching the main street I cut off through a council estate right under the flank of the hill thinking I could dodge the traffic. Unfortunately loads of drivers had the same idea and it looks as if it has become a commuter rat run and it took me quite a while to get through. Back on the main road I could see the plume from the cement works at Dunbar away to the south and thought I could use it to find my way back rather than stopping at every junction to look at the map. First left then onto a skinny ribbon of tarmac which gradually got worse being covered in mud, cow muck and water, which came over my shoes. A zig zag route got me to the arrow straight road through Binning Wood and just after a T junction another sign for the JMT at a no through road. What the hell, both me and the bike were so mucky we couldn't get any muckier so I took the trail which led to a ford.





The ford

The sign was right; after all the recent rain the stream looked deep and wide and fast but luckily there is a footbridge just to the left of the picture. Once over that I took a private road through a farm and very quickly found myself back at the boring main road so got into TT mode again for the ride into Dunbar.

Got the knock riding through town but saw it through to wobble weakly back to the campsite where I stuffed my face with all sorts of bad things and rehydrated with three cans of beer before being able to face a shower.

Right enjoyed this ride and looking forward to doing some more in the area.






*Not sure it counts as a peninsula; it's more of a hump


----------



## dickyknees (14 Oct 2021)

Trying to find new routes so yesterday took the bike just off Anglesey and rode along Lon Las Menai, through Caernarfon then taking Lon Eifion to Penygroes.
Turned off the cycle path and up the Nantlle valley to Rhyd Ddu, down to Beddgelert then up to Pen y Gwryd and onto Capel Curig. Down the Ogwen valley and returning through Bang to the start point.
Weather was mixed, wet in Penygroes, dry in Beddgelert and thoroughly soaked in the Ogwen Pass with a nagging headwind.
All in all a pretty scenic 55.6 mile route.

Felinheli





Caernarfon





Lon Eifion










Dyffryn Nantlle











Beddgelert





Llyn Gwynant





Nant Gwynant panorama. 





Pen y Gwryd


----------



## cwskas (15 Oct 2021)

dickyknees said:


> All in all a pretty scenic 55.6 mile route.


Excellent photos of very interesting scenery.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Oct 2021)

off work today due to parts shortages , planned a big ride but had a nap this morning  
So only had time for a smaller ride this afternoon so i pootled over to cannock chase visitor centre , although sunny the wind was cold so my hands suffered even with full gloves on and i didnt take into account the traffic levels of work day levels so my average speed was impacted by the stop start nature of junctions etc.
Still managed 45 miles in the end in total with 18.5 avg


----------



## gavgav (16 Oct 2021)

I’d arranged to meet my mate Paul, for a short ride this morning. Had a text from him early on, to say he’d been for his Covid booster jab yesterday and had a very achey arm, plus feeling tired, so could we do a gentle ride. That was no problem.

It was fresh out there, first thing and so I donned a base layer for the first time since the spring and cycled up to Paul’s house, via Meole and Radbrook. I’d decided we would go down into the Quarry and along the river, so we could take it steady and have a good chat.

The Quarry was heaving with runners doing the local Parkrun. Amazing number of people doing it, which was good to see, but it made it very slow and tricky to weave our way through the crowds, but we did and then had a quieter trip along the towpath, to Castlefields and Heathgates.

From there we followed the cycle paths down to Meole and parted ways. Paul didn’t feel too bad, once he was out, but his arm was giving him some gip. Good to see him for the first time in 3 months though and catch up on things.

I then fancied a few more miles and so looped through Sutton Farm, then into the business park to see where our proposed new work headquarters will be based. A thoroughly uninspiring and run down looking business park building, with hardly any parking. I’m glad I will be more than likely still based at home, after the move to the “hybrid” style that they want to introduce.

I almost fell off the bike with shock, as they’ve also filled the pothole that’s right in the position for cycling into, near to the estate, which I’ve been reporting for about 3 years!!

14.18 miles.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2021)

22 miles from Newton Ferrers, down to Bridgend 




all looking good.
Up the long hill to Revelstoke and along the coast road.
I made my way to Ermington and through the back of Ivybridge 






Back through to Yealmpton, nearly getting killed by a DPD driver.
And a long hill to finish

https://www.strava.com/dashboard/new/web


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Oct 2021)

Having caught a major dose of cantbearseditis last weekend I told myself to get out this weekend, had a restless night with toothache, so when I got up I wasn't really up for going out, but I took a couple of pain killers. popped a couple more in the bar bag and made myself get out of the door.

Left home at 06:50, so it was still dark, but the wind was calm and the temperature was reasonable.

First 27 miles were on familiar roads as I head towards Leamington Spa, before I started zig zagging across Fosse Way collecting veloviewer tiles. The familiar roads still didn't stop me making an arse of myself as I did a quick shoulder check before starting to move out to turn right, only to think, hang on, that was blue lights I saw, shoulder check again and an ambulance is slowing very quickly because of the idiot cyclist, I immediately pull back to the left and stop, apologising to the ambulance as they whizz by.

At one point I came up behind a horse, as usual I shout out asking if they are okay if I go by. The rider was very pleased with the call out and thanked me and said she wished all people treated her and the horse like that - so good cyclist 1, idiot cyclist 1.

Hit a couple of closed roads, and even more signs warning of imminent closures, pretty much all due to HS2. First one, I went through the cones and carried on, got half way and three worker are walking down the road, I can see the end the closure down the hill, so I stop to charm them, they quite bluntly told me they may turn me around at the bottom, but I said I would try and use all my charms. Got to the bottom and bloke says I can ride where I like and waved me through 

Second one, again through the cones, climb a bugger of a hill to find I can't get through this one. Looked like some major works going on at Coventry Airport, that cost me a 3 mile diversion.

Eventually get to my cafe - McDonalds on the outskirts of Coventry, have my usually breakfast before continuing on with the ride. 

By now I'm thinking of extending the ride as if I stay with my planned route I will only be 6-7 miles short of banking an Eddington ride, so I'm thinking of the best place to do this. Anyway, I continue through Nuneaton, get to Fenny Drayton, ride through the village which added a whole 0.2 miles 

I'm heading towards Market Bosworth when I see a road sign for Upton being 1.25 miles on an unplanned road, so I ride to Upton, turn round and continue with my original route, now only 3.75 miles short. Get to Shenton and see another sign for Upton, this time 1.5 miles away, so I head to Upton again, reach the point I got to earlier, turn around and head back to my original route, now only 0.1 miles short 

Get to within a couple of miles of home and decide to turn off the original route, the traffic is manic and the last mile won't be pleasant. So I zig zag through a couple of housing estates and eventually get home on 110.49 miles. 

I really enjoyed the ride and pleased with myself that I didn't bottle it again, though my legs took a good 20 miles to wake up and they promptly fell asleep on anything pointing up 

https://www.strava.com/activities/6121126488


----------



## kayakerles (16 Oct 2021)

23.9° in mid October today. Seems odd to me. It was predicted that it would rain today two hours after my expected arrival home. Minutes after locking up my bike in the bike room, raindrops came down the size of gumballs. Not that it would really have mattered as warm as the weather was. Nice ride though. Loving Fall weather while it is here.

A little bridge that takes me from the trail to the parkway that is closed during the pandemic Friday through Sunday.






Nice parkway through the park with no cars. Only 25 mph through here anyway, but lots of blind turns and lanes with no breakdown room beside the road.






I’ll miss these days when the weather turns cold. Although in September we had a few days that at 5:30am were around 11° And once peddling for a while felt absolutely great. Warm, without sweating. Such a nice combination.






Let’s be thankful for the perfect days!


----------



## Mike_P (16 Oct 2021)

An afternoon ride with the temperature seeming to be heading into double figures with a number of routes not ridden for a while. Through the country park and a chilly decent down to the narrow U bend bridge was quickly forgotten with climbs of Cornwall Road and through the Pine Woods. TTLs at the junction with Otley Road; a ridiculously narrow right turn lane into the road I was approaching on is being made full width and a cycleway constructed as well; some Tardis like measurements in play it would seem. Down Yew Tree Lane and Spring Lane to Pannal and then the climb across the railway, A61 and up Drury Lane to an elongated staggered crossing of the A658 and on through Kirkby Overblow and Sicklinghall.




Onto the NCNs along the old railways in Wetherby– nearly had a toppling over misjudging the speed through a barrier with the level ground off set beyond. Paused at a bench and then headed to the A168 north to Walshford; quite although another cyclist favoured the adjacent bridleway on what is left of the old A1 northbound carriageway.




East pass Hunsingore to Cattal and north across the Knaresborough-York railway at Cattal station, some way beyond the village.




A slight pause to cross the A59 and then upwards to, at the summit, the sign for the final achievable 7th letter ABC of Whixle*y*





Onto the B6265 pass Little Ouseburn before turning west to Arkendale and Ferrensby where I took a break by the duck pond. Through Farnham and Scotton with the sun occasionally breaking through to the B6165 and then the loop pass Brearton Lane End to Ripley.




West on the NCN up Hollybank Lane to join the eastern Clint Bank and the decent to Hampsthwaite. Up Rowden Lane and a lengthy wait to recross the A59 before ascending Burley Bank which lead to the first downwards run home for some time. 42.05 miles 2589ft climbed 13.3mph avg.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Having caught a major dose of cantbearseditis last weekend I told myself to get out this weekend, had a restless night with toothache, so when I got up I wasn't really up for going out, but I took a couple of pain killers. popped a couple more in the bar bag and made myself get out of the door.
> 
> Left home at 06:50, so it was still dark, but the wind was calm and the temperature was reasonable.
> 
> ...


I have some of that cant be disease today too, got up and its wet and with my reynauds i decided not to do the club ride as doing a metric century with numb white hands isnt my idea of fun .Might go out later if it clears up but im going to visit my mum instead .


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (17 Oct 2021)

Time for another outing. Just a quickie. Off to Danemoor Cross to turn for The Rhydd and on to Callow End to take the bend at Stanbrook Abbey as I've done for many many years, not least in multiple Club 10m TT's. Then homeward along Jennet Tree Lane for Madresfield and a spin down for home. Got the HR up a bit this time. 16 smiles


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Oct 2021)

An hour spin session this morning with Lisa, then a few hours gardening….. the weather was too good not to get on my bike.
Just a loop around Battisborough.








































Ten sunny miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6126927312


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Oct 2021)

A delayed start to our Sunday ride due to drizzle but out just after 11.30am when things started to dry up. Lovely ride out with friends Martin & Gaynor for lunch on Bishy road in York (Butternut squash soup was fab!)
32.75 miles with an average of 15.7 mph.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2021)

*Wednesday*: As Gav has already reported, my brother and I joined him for a nice evening ride in warmer weather than we'd normally expect for the time of year. Gav hadn't expected me to be there as I had been intending to do a challenge ride in the morning, but aches and tiredness from doing some heavy gardening work the previous day meant I didn't fancy that.

Gav has covered the salient points so I'll just add that heading back after parting from him, Doug saw another cyclist ahead and decided to give chase. We kept pace fairly well and he only lost us when the road ramped up steeply. Doug is quite a strong rider really.... if only we can get him out more often.

20.1 miles by the time we got back at 11.1 mph average. No photos from this one as the first half wasn't photogenic and after that it was a bit too dark.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Yesterday: * An attempt at the Lunacy Challenge ride on Friday was a non-starter (probably just as well as it looked like there were some bad traffic problems for much of the day in the area I'd intended to head for) so I made sure of getting out on Saturday since the current spell of settled weather doesn't look like lasting much longer.

The wind had swung round to a southerly so I thought that heading to Cardington to start with then turning north through Cressage, Walcot, Hadnall, Harmer Hill then across to Baschurch and back through Montford Bridge would make the best use of it. I was on the road for about 8.30 and into a morning that had a wintery feel to it. A couple of fleeces were wanted at the start but from the forecast I was expecting to be able to dispense with those later on.

The roads were nicely quiet at the start which is always good. I took the longer way through Cantlop and Acton Burnell on my way to Longnor. Progress wasn't anything special as I tend to find I'm slower when it's colder.

Not long after starting the climb to Folly Bank there was the sad sight of a fox dead at the side of the road. The climb itself went pretty well and I was pleased to see the Graham Bufton memorial bench has been returned, looking shiny after its refurbishment. Pausing for a drink here I'd warmed up enough to take off one of my fleeces.

The run of nice quiet roads continued through Cardington, Longville, past Church Preen school (the school is almost a mile from the village it serves) then straight on up the hill before turning right and left past Kenley Common and Lower Springs as an alternative to my usual way via Hughley. As usual I doubled back before Harley and took my first snack stop in a gateway on the road to Cressage. On restarting I didn't take the direct way to Cressage but detoured through Harnage Grange and along Shore Lane to add a bit of mileage so as to be sure of getting the distance I wanted.

The main road through Cressage was a bit busy and although the road to Eaton Constantine wasn't too bad there did seem to be a few overtakers who could have given a bit more room. It got quieter on the way to Uppington though. Quite a lot of people were using the old A5 - at one point I thought I could have got out into a gap that appeared but something made me hold back and I was quite glad it had when the car that _would _have come up behind me went past doing about 80. Turning onto Bluebell Lane I was feeling quite good about the ride so far when my chain unshipped while trying to change up and did it in such a way that I had no choice but to feed it back on by hand.

By Walcot I'd got over that annoyance and was enjoying the riding again. I took another detour through Withington to add distance and was sad to see that the cast iron sign on the approach to the village was missing from its post. Hope it hasn't been nicked.

The route becomes flatter as I head through Rodington Heath, Roden, Poynton Green and round to Bing's Heath, meaning I was able to maintain a nice steady cruising speed for much of that, then it was on towards Astley followed by Hadnall where I was starting to feel a bit warm. I unzipped the legs of my trousers and took off the second fleece but that latter was slightly premature and I only got about 100 yards before putting the thinner of the two back on.

At Harmer Hill I had thought about taking the road to Merrington for a change but wasn't sure if that would be good for the distance I wanted so ended up going through Myddle, Fenemere and Baschurch like I have the last few times. A last snack stop was taken in a gateway at Little Ness and a passing cyclist stopped to chat and compliment me on my bike - something I think any of us enjoy.

Those last few bites of flapjack gave plenty of energy for riding into the wind (fairly light in honesty) and over the annoying climb between Montford Bridge and Bicton. I thought I'd take the meandering route through housing estates old, new and yet to be built on the southwestern outskirts of Shrewsbury then through Meole Brace to head home.

65.5 miles at 13.7 mph average. Nice to see plenty of other cyclists around this time and I'm pleased to report no issues with cramp on this one.






The Lawley and Caer Caradoc from near Longnor.





At Folly Bank. Nice to see the bench back.









A couple of shots from Cardington.





The Wrekin viewed from Shore Lane.





At Astley.





At Harmer Hill.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Oct 2021)

A tough ride today for reasons I don't understand I just ran out of energy . A metric century ride for the monthly challenge and to grab some veloviewer squares . Out the door at 8.45 into the gloom expecting to get wet so rain jacket on straight away . Anstey ,Rothley ,Barrow ,Stanford on Soar were it starts to rain I decide to press on to Kegworth and decide whether to carry on . In Kegworth I decide to carry on despite the weather. Take Long Lane to Sawley and on to Borrowash through Ockbrook home of @lane I believe . Up Cat and fiddle lane turn right up a deadend to grab a square .Stanley to Morley for another deadend square grab . Onto Breadsall then I Navigated through Derby city centre at least it's stopped raining. By now I was really feeling the ride and the average speed plummeted going through Derby . Heading to Shardlow on the flat I tried to pick up the pace but the legs said no way so just spun a low gear back to Long Lane to retrace my route home . Just one climb left out of Normanton on Soar managed to grovel up it and get home .73 miles at a slow to me 13.8 mph .I just have no idea why I found it so tough . 5hrs 20mins half in the rain I had just about dried out when I got home . It's taken me 5 hrs to recover from the effort but at least another challenge ride got ticked off


----------



## footloose crow (17 Oct 2021)

*17 Oct. Mad March audax in October....thats Covid.*

I am trying to work out how pelotons of audaxers come spinning past me but I still get to the controls ahead of them? They actually come past so fast I have to look to see if they are on e -bikes. (They aren't) . I watch them disappear around the next bend .....and then see them again arriving at the next audax control just as I am leaving it. Somehow, I have got ahead, again. 

Funny old game audax. I thought navigation was part of it but it seems that each peloton only has one GPS between them and it keeps malfunctioning. "We took the wrong turn" they say, and "Isn't the GPS signal bad here! ". 

Ah, but what about the route sheets of directions you ask... yes well so did I but I didn't get much of an explanation. So by half way around today's audax event I am in the first five riders, even though everyone behind me is actually faster than me. They seem to be doing some kind of variant route. Or there is a tear in the space/time continuum which allows me to be behind and then ahead. Does this happen to anyone else?

I am faster at getting through controls than most people but then I am not waiting for anyone and have no reason to hang around and chat. My line in small talk is poor and getting worse the deeper I submerge into a rural retirement. I have some 'openers' I can use, like weather. Generally everyone agrees that it is 'nicer day than expected but you can't expect it to last'. Hard to take that one further. Then my second opener, 'So have you bought a Christmas tree yet?'. St which point people always see someone they must chat to who is ahead. Or behind. Or somewhere else. 

Sometimes I tag along with a group for a while but I find it very stressful. I like to look at the scenery and daydream a bit, but in a group you have to keep your eyes on everyone else and remember to do signals and shout things about cars. It is less physical effort to cycle in a group but I don't enjoy it. I don't enjoy getting spat out of the back either when I can't keep up although I am beginning to anticipate that I will still be at the next control before them, as the solitary Garmin they are sharing takes them somewhere else. I understand....its 'group think'. Easier to follow the person in front than check out if its the right route. 





Here come the next peloton ready to eat me. (Good over the shoulder photo this).





And there they go...but don't worry there is a tear in the fabric of the universe just ahead.

This is a lovely ride though. Rolling up and down fairly gently with long level patches and just two hills that require bottom gear and then not for long. The lanes are empty of cars, although there are plenty of bikes going in all directions including the correct way. The hedges are low enough to see over and the Blackdown hills are looking particularly beautiful in the soft autumn light.
















.....and soft autumn mud

There is soup and rolls on offer at the last checkpoint but I have got it on my head that it is all downhill from here and only 31km to go, so decide to push off straight away. The sight of all the pelotons arriving at the control spurs me on too. I have a childish wish to finish first in this non-race where there are no prizes and no recognition of place order and it is most definitely NOT a race. Meaningless to even want to finish 'first' then but I can't help myself. I pedal furiously, although at my age 'furiously' is a relative term and imagine the rest of the riders are just behind me, torturing myself with the thought of a huge peloton just around the corner and gaining, reeling me in and this time there are no real navigation challenges, so I will be spat out and left behind and stay left behind. My legs hurt, my breath is too fast, my back hurts where I tense up over the handlebars, I haven't eaten or drunk enough. 

And it's not downhill. I got that wrong. It is a long false flat and the wind is in my face. Now my feet hurt too. 





Look, no one behind me....yet

Finally the promised downhill arrives and I can go faster. Still no one behind. I know there was no one ahead of me at the last checkpoint so now I am getting childishly excited. I like winning 'non races' where no else knows they are racing. That's the only kind I will 'win'.

Ten kilometres from the finish I hear a cheery 'good afternoon' and two turbo powered riders slide past. I try desperately to hang onto them but I am as as likely to catch up as a walrus to win a gymnastics event. 

The end is an anti climax and I wish I had spent more time looking at the scenery than trying to go faster than God intended my body to be able to go. Audax - it is all about being in the moment. And having some sandwiches if you are going to ignore the food at the controls. And having a GPS device that has the right route on it - or a map. Audax explained in three sentences. 

But I did have a nice day out.


----------



## AndreaJ (17 Oct 2021)

A lack of motivation has hit me as well although I am still commuting by bike a couple of days a week much to the amazement/disbelief of my new work colleagues! , yesterday did look like the best day to get out but autumn/winter Saturdays are dog training days so it had to be today. It was very wet when I got up although the rain soon stopped so mudguards back on and off out before I thought of something better to do.
Set off to Whixall remembering that I wanted to ride down Moss Lane to see where the car park at Worlds End is for future dog walks, it’s a narrow lane to a dead end so if it was the wrong lane it would be much easier to turn round on a bike, found the secret car park so turned back to carry on. Turned off at Hollinswood then over the swing bridge to Alkington and back towards Hollinswood, Coton, Abbeygreen and Edstaston. Took a longer route to Horton then turned to Loppington and Commonwood. The lane was blocked in an agricultural way- baler twine and open gates for some cattle to be moved and I was just in time to get let through before they got to the gate, there was already enough mud on the road so was pleased I got the “cleaner” bit. Headed to Nonely, Myddle and Baschurch then turned off to English Frankton, Pikes End, past the woods to Lyneal and decided to take the lane back to Loppington , Wolverley and home.
It actually turned out to be a lovely sunny morning despite the doom and gloom weather forecast although the maize harvesting is well underway and there is mud everywhere. Didn’t see any other cyclists which is unusual but lots of suicidal squirrels.35.5 miles and an enjoyable morning out.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Oct 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *17 Oct. Mad March audax in October....thats Covid.*
> 
> I am trying to work out how pelotons of audaxers come spinning past me but I still get to the controls ahead of them? They actually come past so fast I have to look to see if they are on e -bikes. (They aren't) . I watch them disappear around the next bend .....and then see them again arriving at the next audax control just as I am leaving it. Somehow, I have got ahead, again.
> 
> ...


Wonderful over the shoulder pic


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Oct 2021)

22 degrees here this afternoon – unusually warm for mid-October – but with a strong SW wind. When I realised how strong the wind was, I changed my mind about today’s route and decided to do a fairly standard clockwise Loyat loop. The wind blew me towards Gaël but I turned off south at Quihiac and dropped down into Mauron from the north. Down the Voie Verte – lots of cyclists about and I spent more time conker-dodging – to Loyat. I used the forest by the Chateau de Loyat as a windbreak and looped around to Crétudel. Home via St Vily, Kersamson, Guilliers and Evriguet.

54km in exactly 3 hours .. pretty slow against the wind but I was much faster going home.

The hamlet of Kerpiton






Gentle countryside near Crénion






St Vily from the south – looks like rape in the field – which seems odd in October


----------



## chriswoody (19 Oct 2021)

I'm on the West Jutland coast of Denmark at the moment and it would be rude to not indulge in a ride or two, despite the horrendous weather. Unfortunately, a look at the map reveals the riding here to not be as inspiring as the part of Denmark I visited last year. I plotted a route that I hoped would be a little bit interesting though and set forth into a a grey, dank drizzly day. I started with several kilometres on a lovely gravel track that wound North through the dunes, several hundred metres to the West was the North Sea and a few hundred metres East was Ringkøbing Fjord, though neither were visible from my trail.






After 5km I turned East and headed over to the Fjord and a bridge that spanned its Northern point. The reeds are high here and flank the path, in between fishing boats are pulled up onto the shore and await their owners.






The trail here is a fine gravel track and soon the bridge rears out of the gloom, all around the flat steel grey expanse of Ringkøbing fjord stretches out. A bridge spans across to a small island, which leads on to another bridge and more gravel tracks on the other side.






Before long I'm onto roads that wind through small towns, riding onwards as the heavy drizzle slowly seeps through. A country road leads me down to the next gravel road as the wind buffets and blasts me, all around the windmills are taking full advantage of the conditions. It feels bleak and inhospitable.






The area I'm riding used to be an island until a series of dykes and drains joined it to the mainland around here. I'm heading down to what used to be the major bridge crossing for the farmers that toiled this land. The bridge itself replaces one from the 1800's that itself replaced the ferry crossing further down stream.






From here the gravel roads soon give way to tarmac and the roads are quiet at first, then get progressively busier. There are no cycle tracks and it's a thoroughly unpleasant ride for several kilometres until I return to quieter country roads and occasional pretty scenery.






I'm slowly making my way around Stadil Fjord, though aside from the occasional glimpse, all I see are country roads and farmland. It really isn't that inspiring and with the steel grey skies and drizzle it feels like a slog at times. A small break at a lake next to Lodbjerg Hede see's the end of the roads and from here it's back onto the gravel trails.






The route winds its way back south and I finally reach the end after 46 kilometres. I feel surprisingly tired and whilst sections were interesting, the riding was no where near as inspiring or fun as last years Denmark rides. It was just good to be out though and seeing something new as well as getting some fresh air into my lungs.


----------



## ianbarton (20 Oct 2021)

chriswoody said:


> The route winds its way back south and I finally reach the end after 46 kilometres. I feel surprisingly tired and whilst sections were interesting, the riding was no where near as inspiring or fun as last years Denmark rides. It was just good to be out though and seeing something new as well as getting some fresh air into my lungs.


It would probably look much more inspiring if the sun was shining. Grey skies, mist and drizzle make any landscape uninspiring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

ianbarton said:


> It would probably look much more inspiring if the sun was shining. Grey skies, mist and drizzle make any landscape uninspiring.



I always felt that places like Wales, the Lake District, Peak District et c, look good in the rain or drizzle.


----------



## ianbarton (20 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I always felt that places like Wales, the Lake District, Peak District et c, look good in the rain or drizzle.


I agree. However, I think flat landscapes look quite depressing in rain and fog. There are some exceptions. If the sun suddenly bursts through the mist it can transform the view.


----------



## Alex321 (20 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I always felt that places like Wales, the Lake District, Peak District et c, look good in the rain or drizzle.


They certainly can do. But even they look better in nice sunshine (IMO)


----------



## galaxy (21 Oct 2021)

Went to see my Dad last Friday. Found he’d passed away. Not so sad he’d been suffering for 12 months and he’d had enough. So now he’s at peace and has his wishes and is off to a better place to be with Mum. Been so much to organise it was nice to get out on the bike for a hour or so yesterday afternoon. It rained all morning then became a nice afternoon. Ride round the lanes and into Leominster for a coffee. The Mrs and I. Was so nice to be out.


----------



## ianbarton (21 Oct 2021)

galaxy said:


> Went to see my Dad last Friday. Found he’d passed away. Not so sad he’d been suffering for 12 months and he’d had enough. So now he’s at peace and has his wishes and is off to a better place to be with Mum. Been so much to organise it was nice to get out on the bike for a hour or so yesterday afternoon. It rained all morning then became a nice afternoon. Ride round the lanes and into Leominster for a coffee. The Mrs and I. Was so nice to be out.


I am sorry to hear about your Dad. In similar situations, I find going for a walk somewhere quiet so you can remember the good times with them helps.


----------



## Old jon (21 Oct 2021)

Brrr ! ! And that is just taking the Spa out of the shed. Blue sky, a bit of wind from an unusual direction, and the barometer is rising, a good recipe for a bike ride thinks I.

Thought of an approximate route least evening, and for once decided to ride just that, so into Holbeck and out again on the Leeds and Liverpool canal towpath. And the breeze was in my face. Some amusement though, seeing the Leeds bound bike commuters. Those without mudguards were weaving to miss the puddles, must have lengthened the journey quite a bit.

Off there at Viaduct Road and up the hill to Headingley, by the time I reached there my fingers had started to warm up a bit. More upwards to cross the Ring Road and after that turn right to ride through Adel. No left turn for Golden Acre Park today, straight on to pass Eccup, and the pub usually known as the New Inn at Eccup. The road begins to descend at Burden Head Farm, quite steeply, so a bit of free speed there, almost all the way to Weardly.

Then the A659, and a right turn. All the way to the A61 and turn left to cross the Wharfe on Harewood Bridge. Up the road to Swindon Lane, it might just change its name before reaching Kirkby Overblow. As the road rises after there the views to the right open up. Landscapes in autumn sun might work as a title. I had reached the chapel at Kearby before I found a view to stick the bike in, opposite the chapel.






There is a bit of a rise in the road further on, doesn’t look much but it slowed me a bit this morning, and the the road levels. All the way to the top of Sicklinghall, another place built on a hill.



Undulations after that until the right turn onto Northgate Lane which is briskly downhill all the way into Linton. Time to go back across the River Wharfe now, then a wriggle through Collingham to find the bottom of Jewitt Lane. One rider went by, downhill, before I reached the top of the first step up here and at the start of the second three other riders whizzed past, again downhill. I was happy, and breathless, to reach the right turn onto Compton Lane.

More views on the right, intermittently, all the way through East Rigton to the top of the drop into Thorner. Out of there, Sandhills is a slog with tired legs, and turn right to reach the A58. Another ride down Boot Hill and past the Oakwood Clock on my way to the town centre and beyond to home. A grin for thirty six gorgeous miles and 1736 feet of climbing, the recipe worked well indeed.

More ups and downs, make a ride more fun


----------



## Cathryn (21 Oct 2021)

First day of half term and a glorious but COLD day! Met up with a girl I’ve been following on IG for few months now and we went for an off road spin in Savernake Forest! 

Lovely trails - not too muddy! There was an enormous downed tree which took some negotiating to climb over but autumn leaves were lovely! So nice to ride with a new friend as I usually ride alone!


----------



## Donger (21 Oct 2021)

galaxy said:


> Went to see my Dad last Friday. Found he’d passed away......


So sorry to hear that, @galaxy. Glad to hear you got out for a ride to clear your heads. I have always found cycling the very best medicine at the bleakest of times.


----------



## gavgav (21 Oct 2021)

An evening ride was arranged with @Rickshaw Phil, so after logging off from work I donned 3 layers, walked out of the house and went straight back in for a 4th layer and buff, as it was properly cold out there, but nice late sunshine, even if it was blinding me most of the way up to Phil’s, being so low in the sky.

We then set off up Lyth Hill, where we braved the muddy and flooded section off road, for the first time in a long while, for me. We paused at the top, for beautiful views in the clear evening sky, with the sun beginning to set over the hills.
















We then descended towards Exfords Green and along to Stapleton, calling in to see dad for 5 minutes. It was then back out to Gonsal, Condover and King St, where just before getting there we discovered wet roads. Indeed they continued all the way home, so there must have been a fairly big shower that we’d completely missed thankfully.

We had a impatient Mercedes driver, with those x-ray glasses that enable you to see around blind corners, come past us on the Betton Abbots road, pillock.

Thoroughly enjoyable 15.5 ish miles, only approximate as on getting home I found Strava had paused itself after we stopped for the photos earlier and hadn’t bothered to restart. I imagine something to do with upgrading to IOS 15 yesterday


----------



## cwskas (22 Oct 2021)

Dave 123 said:


> Just a loop around Battisborough.
> 
> Ten sunny miles.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/6126927312


Very nice photos. I especially like the ones with the boats!

Willie


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2021)

Once again @gavgav has got in before me with his write up so not much I can add. The views with the setting sun were great from Lyth Hill. It did feel pretty chilly but I think I judged layers right as it was comfortable once moving. The wet roads were quite surprising and I suspect that if we had done the route the other way round we would have got quite damp, so we definitely got the best of the weather.

I recorded 15.5 miles at 11.4 mph average.

My snaps from Lyth Hill:


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Oct 2021)

Bike into the van and I drove to Mauron – I was cycling south on the V3 Voie Verte just after 1pm. I only saw 3 people in the first 18km – getting out on the bike at lunchtime in France is perfect if you like a quiet ride. Storm Aurore had ripped through here on Wednesday evening and plenty of branches were strewn across the Voie Verte, which made for slow going. Three whole trees were down – two of the three had gone when I did the return trip later in the afternoon.

Over the canal at le Pont des-deux-Rivières then off the Voie Verte on a quiet road which skirts the Oust flood plain. I joined the Nantes-to-Brest towpath at le Roc St André and headed south for a few kilometres to the Pont de Bagotais. Back onto the Voie Verte – heading north now – then I branched off at la Chapelle Caro and followed the towpath again round to Montertelot. Time for a quick snack then back onto the Voie Verte at le Pont des-deux-Rivières, and north back to the van via Ploërmel and Loyat.

66km this afternoon and one of my most enjoyable rides in October.

The tranquil River Oust, south of le Roc St André, with some autumn colours just starting







The riverside at Montertelot. One of my favourite places to stop when I’m on the canal towpath – it can be heaving in July and August but it was much more pleasant today


----------



## galaxy (23 Oct 2021)

Finnished work early yesterday. Managed to squeeze in a hour, just local lanes but so enjoyable. Albeit mad Tractor driver came at me very quickly. Lucky there was a gate way I could pop into. He did stop and say sorry Fella. I didn’t see you till you were in the gateway. No damage done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2021)

I didn't have a headwind yesterday, which made a change. 

Of course this morning when I don't have to ride anywhere there's no wind whatsoever.


----------



## bruce1530 (23 Oct 2021)

This month has been a struggle. Not been on the bike for over a month - was a bit unwell earlier in the month, and felt very weak afterwards. And a serious lack of motivation. I'd done a fair bit of fettling to the bike - new tyres, mudguards back on for the winter - but hadn't even taken it on a test run round the block.

Planned to get out for a ride this morning, planned to be out for 8.30. Got the bike out of the garage, checked the tyres. All OK. It's a bit breezy. Thought maybe I should postpone. I couldn't find my water bottle. Another reason to postpone. The gasman is coming to service the boiler in the afternoon. Another reason to.... realised that I was procrastinating. I really just didn't feel like riding, but knew it'd be better when I got out. I'll do a short ride - 8k to the country park, then back.... get me back into the way of it.

After 10 by the time I got started. Slow start - it really was quite windy, and I turned into the wind when I left the house - makes the return trip easier. Didn't really enjoy the first mile or two, but once off the main road, and onto quieter roads with hedges to give shelter, it was better.

8k, I'm at the gates of the country park, but kept going. Might even have had the glimmer of a smile!

Through Irvine town centre, out the other side, passing an industrial estate, stopped for a quick coffee. Normally I'd save that for the half way mark, and 11k seemed too early.

It's a coffee shop I use regularly - a converted container on an industrial unit. They serve good coffee, cakes, sandwiches, soup, burgers etc. But the Saturday staff maybe didn't have the same experience as the weekday team. "Espresso? Is that just an ordinary coffee with milk?" "No, that's an Americano with milk. Espresso is the small strong one, black". "Ah, the wee toty one". A great west-of-scotland word. After the lesson, the coffee was fine.

Back on the road, passing through an industrial estate, spied a brand new path. Nicely tarmacced and kerbed, no signs. And obviously complete - no sign of any building works. I wonder where that goes? Followed it for maybe 500m, towards the dual carriageway, where it went into a bridge under the road, then ended!
Looks like it'll eventually link up with the new housing on the other side of the dual carriageway, so will be a useful link.













Back to the main road, and eventually I linked up with NCN7. At one time, the national cycle route took a diversion off the main road, through a woodland area and wildlife reserve. A pleasant ride, but not really recommended in bad weather. The main NCN route now stays on the main road, but I decided to take the old route - hadn't been there for ages. Saw plenty of wildlife - some birds of prey, and a squirrel!

On to troon, took the path beside the golf courses, and to Prestwick airport.

I'd heard there was increased traffic at Prestwick recently, and it's going to be busy over the next few weeks during COP26. Two large military planes at the end of the runway - one was Kuwait Air Forces and the other didn't show up on Flightradar - so must be top secret!

Watched them take off, then turned back for home. Wind behind me now, so a good pace. Along the Troon golf course path, followed the main road to Irvine, Kilwinning and home. Got to the house, looked at Strava, 49.8k on the clock. Couldn't leave it there, so a quick spin "round the block" to round it up.

Despite the reluctant start, a very pleasant morning.


----------



## geocycle (23 Oct 2021)

A standard autumnal day, breezy, cool and occasionally drizzly but good to get out for 42 miles with nearly 1000m of climbing. Headed up the Lune Valley to Arkholme, a so called Thankful Village as all the men who went to fight in WW1 came back. Climbed up the limestone and through Dalton woods before a series of descents to Milnthorpe and sea level. blustery ride along the Kent estuary to Arnside. Patronised the bakery and enjoyed sausage roll and flapjack by the shore. Was thwartedby a road closure after Silverdale so had to climb Warton Crag. Received a text from GP half round inviting me to a walk in flu jab clinic so fitted that in on the way home. When the nurse asked if I’d come far I provoked anincredulous conversation which didn’t go down well with the queue behind me.


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Oct 2021)

Out at 11am with David & Suzanne from our village. Pretty windy today so with wind from the south we headed south so a head wind for the first half and blown home the second.
First puncture for ages, maybe a pinch flat?
36.5 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Oct 2021)

Really did not like the look of waving trees opposite from the occasional gusts in the wind so ebike to Morrisons instead of hillier territory as planned for the Defy. Maybe caused by a Wahoo update but speed readings were crazy and I quickly stopped to delete the senors and reacquire them which resolved the situation.
I also quickly realised what sounded like a rubbing brake disc was actually my helmet catching the top of the Hump backpack.
Had to do a U turn, or rather a 4 point turn given the lack of width, as I found the cycle track being dug up without any warning sign in advance. The alternate being a way I often use bouncing off a path across some grass to another path but as that has been heavily used as a consequence the grass was now churned up mud. Some matting had been laid as an alternative off the end of a turning head which cushioned the kerb but surely they could have found a plank or similar.
Down the Starbeck branch of NCN67 and up the steep ramp to Kingsley Road in order do a left turn on right turn off the A59 rather than the right turn that would be necessary if I had continued to the end.
Two cartons of fruit juice and two bananas acquired and back on a route that was in part a battle against the wind even with the motor working fully. 8.98 miles


----------



## Ian H (23 Oct 2021)

Having said I was off the treadmill and wasn't going to bother, I set off on Thursday to complete my SR series. Having already done the 200, 300, & 400, there only remained the 600. In October. Ho hum. The lashing rain a short while after I set off was not unbearably pleasant, but it faded to sunshine during the morning and the rest of the ride was dry if sometimes cold. I'd booked a hotel near Aylesbury at around 340km and got there just at midnight. Six hours of sleep left me on the time limit and, for some reason, my legs weren't playing as well as the previous day. Also the second part was somewhat hillier. Still, I ground on, legs and shoulders aching, and finished the route about midnight, wearing all my clothes. Job done and I can relax for the rest of October.


----------



## Ian H (23 Oct 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *17 Oct. Mad March audax in October....thats Covid.*


And I stamped your card at Churchinford, ably assisted by Jono who was in charge of the pen.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Oct 2021)

Just a little 16 miles this afternoon. ‘Twas blustery and dull.
Very nice to be out all the same.









https://www.strava.com/activities/6155151401


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Oct 2021)

Apologies for a long hiatus from "your ride today", it's so lovely to come back to it and see so many wonderful new pics and evocative accounts of rides. We'll done everyone, this thread is amazing. 
Just a local leisure ride for me today, nothing serious. Just a dozen or so miles around some of the local leafy lanes, and then into town for some shopping. In town I went to the pub and had a couple of ales, then rode home. It was utterly lovely.


----------



## gavgav (23 Oct 2021)

I was up and about early, to get on the road at 8am for my October half century challenge ride entry. Needed to be back by 11:30.

It was a cool morning, as I set off through Betton Abbots and along Lyons Lane, to Condover, then up to Ryton, where looking towards the hills and the direction I was heading, I could see rain falling.

I was riding into the southerly wind, for the first half of the ride, but it wasn’t as strong as forecast, so didn’t hinder me too much. The lane to Longnor was completely free of vehicles and I then turned towards Leebotwood, having a bit of a moment when a lad in a JCB came storming out of the nearby farm, only stopping half way across the road when he thankfully looked in my direction!

By the time I’d reached the start of the main climb of the ride, up Folly Bank, the worst of the rain had moved through and there were just a few spots falling, plus the sun was coming out, which was nice and not forecast either. The climb was the usual plod and I was initially overtaken by 2 chaps on bikes, then proceeded to pass them half way up when they’d stopped for a drink, only for them to catch me up again and I wasn’t best pleased when one of them darted past, with inches to spare and cut across the front of me, just as a van was overtaking us! Thankfully his mate had more sense and waited. A shame when the only plonker of the day encountered is another cyclist

The descent down to Cardington was good fun as always and after Gretton I had the wind behind me, which helped me along the fast section to Church Preen, before climbing again to Kenley. by now the sunshine was beautiful and I was a bit too warm with the layers

I was planning to descend Kenley bank, but arrived to find road closed signs. I didn’t know whether it would be passable by bike, but didn’t fancy the steep climb back up, if not, plus a local had put their own homemade sign out saying the road IS closed and don’t be an idiot 

So I continued up and then down, before turning to Harnage Grange and the nice downhill section to Cound. Saw the chap who always tends to greet other cyclists with an “are you lost” and I always seem to be stopped when I encounter him! As I was today, but I was eating a bag of crisps and so he must have decided I wasn’t lost today, not that I was the other 3 times I’ve met him, either!

The sections to Berrington and Eaton Mascott were very muddy and wet, so the bike was in a state by the time I encountered more road closed signs. This was a flatter road, to King St, past Otis Ferry’s Manor, so decided to risk it and it was fine, just a hole in the verge and some painted lines over where they’re going to deal with a tree root that is forcing the road up.








The final section was retracing my steps back through Betton Abbots and home with 32.63 miles on the clock at 11.0mph avg speed. Really enjoyed that ride


----------



## footloose crow (23 Oct 2021)

Ian H said:


> And I stamped your card at Churchinford, ably assisted by Jono who was in charge of the pen.


Damn - cover blown!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2021)

A nice and relaxed ride with no particular target, just planning to be out for long enough to catch up a bit on a Smith & Sniff podcast backlog while riding around. Ended up being out for just over 2.5 hours, just under 40 miles and three episodes with a route that took me up to Grundisburgh & back. Grey & cool, but only light winds and mostly quiet roads.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Oct 2021)

Solo ride today as the club has once again died a death on sundays , only 1 other person in general and none for the last 2 weeks so i think this will be the last time i bother planning routes etc and turning up just to ride around on my own .I doubt i shall bother paying my yearly sub to the club either .
Anyway i was determined to do a metric century today so i set off and the forecast was 6% chance of rain so i took the mudgaurds off the boardman rebuild and you guessed it ? yes it rained for at least half the ride  
Did 38 miles to the cafe at the coffee cabin in tywcross where i met a few other clubs then rode home to make it a metric century .


----------



## chriswoody (24 Oct 2021)

Back from Denmark and with a stunning cloudless day, it would be rude to not get out on the bike. The temperature was hovering around 12 degrees, but under the canopy of trees it felt cooler. I headed out north and waited patiently to cross the Glider school runway as a glider was launched in front of me and carried on into the forests to the north. There's been a lot of rain whilst I've been away and there's lots of deep puddles around. The trees all around are a mixture of colours, reflecting the many different species here.






After grinding through the sands at wildech, I hit the gravel roads that will take me on to Angelbecksteich. There are a couple of folk around, which is not that surprising given the weather.






After 20 kilometres I emerge from the forest at Angelbecksteich and find a quiet space to take a break away from the throngs of folk walking around. The lake is looking lovely in the Autumn light and I eat a flapjack before setting off back into the forest.






It's not long before I'm back on my own and riding along the Wald Autobahn that bisects the forest here, several kilometres of fantastic, dead straight gravel road. A short section of rough track greets me after I turn South, then it's back onto perfect gravel tracks under the autumn sun.






The last stretch down to Reberallah is under a vaulted canopy of Oaks, lit up in the setting sun, the leaves all at different stages of turning colour.






From Reberallah I'm then onto a few kilometres of some of my least favourite trails around, the weather is making it more pleasurable though and soon I'm entering the last kilometres down small lanes snaking through the tress. The low lying sun creating wonderful patterns through the trees. 






My riding this last month has been sporadic and the lack of kilometres is telling, my legs are starting to feel sore and I'm glad when home hoves into sight. As I ride into the garden, the GPS, ticks over to 45 kilometres in the last of the afternoon sun on a lovely Autumn day.


----------



## C R (24 Oct 2021)

My friend James from work and I rode the short route of the Tour of Worcester Sportive today. The route was officially 55 miles, including three hills. Two of the hills moderately steep, and Ankerdine, the local barstard topping at 17%. I thought I would ride to the start and so pad the distance to get a metric century.

Out of the house at twenty past seven, got to the start in good time, and once registered I noticed I had forgotten my water bottle. Luckily James had two an lent me one of his.

We set off in the second wave, out through Worcester, towards The Rhydd via Powick and Callow End. At The Rhydd we turned right towards Malvern, with the first climb of the day starting at Barnards Green. Up towards Church Street and then The Wyche. James is a much stronger rider than me, and I was struggling to keep up, but he kept waiting for me.

After The Wyche, it is a quick downhill through Colwall, and then through the lanes towards Cradley. James was pulling me along, and I was making better time than I thought I would.

Next climb was Ridgeway Cross, which is shorter and easier than the Malvern Climb, and is followed by a long steady descent to the Teme at Knightwick, where Ankerdine starts. James flew off and I spun slowly until about half way my legs couldn't cope any more, and I walked the rest of the way. James was waiting at the top, and we made our way to the feed station at Martley.

This year there didn't seem to be a lot of people doing the Sportive, and the feed station wasn't particularly busy. We replenished our energy reserves, refilled our bottles and got on our way. 

I don't know how I took first turn instead of the second, and didn't realise until we were almost in Lower Broadheath. So turn back up the hill to Martley, and then up another hill to Great Wittley. My legs by now were getting tired, and anything steeper than a mild incline had me dropping to the low gears. Luckily, from Great Wittley it was all a long descent to Shrawley, which gave my legs a bit of a rest, so the short climb up to Holt Heath was a bit more manageable. 

After crossing the Severn at Holt Fleet there's a short sharp climb, and this really took it out of me, getting a bad cramp in my thigh by the time I reached the top.

Luckily this was the last really steep part of the ride, but my legs were not really there any more, and our average speed to get to the finish was just over 12mph.

The finish was a welcome sight, and the complimentary soup and roll was also very welcome. 

I still had to ride back another six miles, in intermittent drizzle, against a headwind, and catching every single traffic light in town in red. At least it didn't really start raining until I closed the garage door. 

Great ride, but could have done without the extra miles of the detour. My longest ride so far by about 20 miles, my first metric century, and a great day out. 

The map


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Oct 2021)

Second day out in succession today, again it wasn't far (just a dozen miles) but it was lovely to be out riding on a good day for it. South to Hitchin, through Purwell Meadows where I met some (thankfully) friendly bovines, and a few pints followed in a lovely pub. Then just a few miles home, great afternoon out.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Oct 2021)

Wednesday's Ride

With Mrs 26 we met Rich B on the way to Upton. John G and Jules H were already there when we rolled up. Across the River we aimed for Strensham with the natter in full flow. We parted at Revill's with John and Jules heading off for Cropthorne. Revill's wanted us to sit inside so we declined and took the run over Dunstall Common for Upton. Rich headed homeward as Mrs 26 wanted a stop at Clive's. Coffee and a tiny bit of cake went down before we took to Brotheridge Green and the Guarlford Road dodges. Another nice wee one on the long road to fitness. 27 smiles


----------



## galaxy (25 Oct 2021)

I had a hour and half yesterday before new were due at friends for tea and to look at some damp proofing work. So took the Mt out in the local lanes as it had been raining and all the local farmers been hedge cutting. No issues just a nice enjoyable 20 miles or so. Didn’t measure it exactly.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> My friend James from work and I rode the short route of the Tour of Worcester Sportive today. The route was officially 55 miles, including three hills. Two of the hills moderately steep, and Ankerdine, the local barstard topping at 17%. I thought I would ride to the start and so pad the distance to get a metric century.
> 
> Out of the house at twenty past seven, got to the start in good time, and once registered I noticed I had forgotten my water bottle. Luckily James had two an lent me one of his.
> 
> ...


Well done for sure. Great stuff. You'll be back for more I'm sure. 

Also nice to read some familiar names of spots I haven't been able to get to for a while 👍


----------



## Alex321 (25 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> My friend James from work and I rode the short route of the Tour of Worcester Sportive today. The route was officially 55 miles, including three hills. Two of the hills moderately steep, and Ankerdine, the local barstard topping at 17%. I thought I would ride to the start and so pad the distance to get a metric century.



I was in Worcester for a few hours yesterday, but not with the bike, just over to see my elder daughter and her kids.

Didn't get on the bike until after I got home, so an evening ride, all in the dark. Just did one of the rides I have done a few times before, though that was the first time I'd done it after dark.

Out through City, then Langan, Crack Hill Lane, down through Cornown & Ewenny, then up the hill from Ewenny, run past Colwinston to Llandow, down to Llysworney, then across to Lllanbethian, and home through Aberthin.

18.4 miles in 1hr 6min, average 16.7mph.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6161749558


----------



## C R (25 Oct 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Well done for sure. Great stuff. You'll be back for more I'm sure.
> 
> Also nice to read some familiar names of spots I haven't been able to get to for a while 👍


Thanks. It is a nice ride, though the state of the road surfaces in the Herefordshire side make for some bumpy descents.

The distance ended up being very close to my physical limit, specially with the three hills. I just need to put more up in my legs before attempting it again next year.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Oct 2021)

C R said:


> Herefordshire


Yes - famous for dreadful road surfaces. There was one occasion when central government was offering councils extra money for road repairs. Herefordshire didn't even apply


----------



## DCBassman (25 Oct 2021)

The other day. Wasn't really feeling it. And it turned out to be too cold and windy for what I'd dressed in. Abandoned, as they say...
No time in the forseeable, or good enough weather for that matter. But I have improved on last year already, so even if I miss this year's target, I('ve still achieved something...


----------



## Alex321 (25 Oct 2021)

DCBassman said:


> The other day. Wasn't really feeling it. And it turned out to be too cold and windy for what I'd dressed in. Abandoned, as they say...
> No time in the forseeable, or good enough weather for that matter. But I have improved on last year already, so even if I miss this year's target, I('ve still achieved something...



At the start of the year, I set myself a target of 3,000 miles for the year, but wondered if that might be a bit ambitious.

I've already gone well over that (currently showing 3,229 miles for 2021 on Strava), now wondering if I might even hit 4000 miles.


----------



## theloafer (25 Oct 2021)

popped out for a short ride as the Boss was working from home ... decided to call in to Barnard Castle at my fav café stop for their great bacon butty(as it comes with chips). as its been wet a lot here lately i choose to stay on roads this trip , the off road sections were out of bounds.
usual route out from home a long the cycle path through Shildon and then the short cut i use to the bottom of Brusselton bank up the bank to Royal Oak over the A68 and down to Bolam -Hilton on to the Langton ford road .on to Little Newsham to pick up the A67 into Barnard Castle and the Teesdale café. out of Barnard Castle past the famous Museum then a left turn to the Abbey bridge to cross the river Tees as the Whorlton bridge is still closed (grrrrrrrrrr) and this way you need to use a short section of the A66, though today it was not that bad. 
through Thorpe-then Caldwell to Eppleby back through Piercebridge -Walworth-Heighington and down to home . weather was sunny with a chilly wind leggings and full gloves needed ..(winters on it way )
Morning Ride | Ride | Strava 44 sunny miles 





i was so tempted to try this as its never been this low for ages ... but backed out very green under that water


----------



## Alex321 (25 Oct 2021)

New(ish) after work ride for me today. I had ridden it all before, but not put those segments together as one ride.

Started out towards and through Pontyclun, turned right at the roundabout and out to Miskin. Turned right again in Miskin, towards the Llanerch vinyard, but turned right again just before it, and up the hill alongside and through Hensol forest. 

At the top, turned to Welsh St Donats, through there and out to the A48, where I turned right, then left at St Hilary.

Down from St Hilary to St Mary Chiurch, then turn right onto St Athan road nack to Cowbridge.

After Cowbridge, out to Aberthin, then fork left to take the back road home rather than staying on the A422.

16.8 miles, at 16.8mph  Almost exactly an hour, with 1421 feet of climbing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6165212737


----------



## Old jon (26 Oct 2021)

A bit dark out there this morning, somehow unexpected. And a chance of rain too. But I finally put the new wheels on the fixed yesterday, so it is essential that I take them, and the rest of the bike, out for a ride.

New sprocket to go with the new wheels, and as ever the gearing felt too high. I even stopped and counted the teeth on the thing. All was well of course, so I continued on my way to Holbeck. Out of there on Great Wilson Street and carry straight on through Hunslet, then up the hill to John o’ Gaunts. And down the other side to the Oulton roundabout, which had a heron flying across as I approached. Something I rarely see. Onwards through Mickletown and Methley on the way to Castleford, and across the River Aire at Castleford Bridge.






From there the A656 does a bit of climbing but levels off before reaching Peckfield Bar, where I turned right onto the A63, heading in the direction of Selby. Not going that far, I turned left to go through Micklefield. The Great North Road of times gone by, ride along this to Aberford and turn left onto Cattle Lane. A few lumps along here on the way to Barwick in Elmet and one last rise out of the village on the way towards Scholes.



Turning onto Leeds Road there, soon a right turn to ride to Seacroft and its green. Baileys Lane leads away from that to North Parkway and the descent to Wyke Beck. Cross Easterly Road and through Wyke Beck Woods to the A58. Turn left, it is an easier climb than the previous road has, and Oakwood Clock is next. Down hill now, and across the Aire again, this time at Crown Point Bridge.

A bit of a squiggle through a mostly different bit of Hunslet to the street where I live. The smile had certainly been there since the rain stopped, the wheels and other new stuff worked well for the thirty four miles of riding today, and just over 1500 feet of going up, most of that in the second half of the ride. Most fun ride that was!

The little garthing did the illustrations again,


----------



## gavgav (26 Oct 2021)

My early finish day working and so I got out for a longer than normal evening ride. A cloudy and gloomy evening with a strong southerly wind, but extremely mild and I almost wished I’d worn shorts!

That wind was a challenge for the first 4 or 5 miles, with it being a direct and very blustery head on wall to Hook a Gate and Annscroft. I was expecting the same to Plealey, but the hills must have done a good job of sheltering me and it wasn’t too bad at all.

From Plealey I began the stinker of a climb up to Oaks, which is over 350ft of climbing in just over a mile. I paused at the top to enjoy the views and a bird of prey swooping above me in the sky, Red Kite or Buzzard, not sure which?









I then continued on to Pulverbatch, with a short section into the wind on the main road, but then had a lovely downhill and wind assisted 3 miles, to Stapleton, which was also entirely traffic free and meant a good pace could be achieved.

I called in to see dad for half an hour and had a chat, before heading home via Gonsal, where they’ve been erecting some new reflective bollards, to create a gateway effect at the A49 junctions, Condover and Betton Abbots. Wind behind me for a good proportion of that as well.

Had to contend with temporary traffic lights, not far from home, where the Mercedes that had stormed past me in the 30mph speed limit, doing what must have been 50 to 60, was now holding me up over the speed humps, due to risk of grounding 

Enjoyable 20.53 miles at 11.6mph avg and 1153ft of climbing


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2021)

Another of my occasional trips to just over the Norfolk/Suffolk border for a slow ride around somewhere different from normal. This time I took the 29er having deliberately planned a fairly flat route on some of the rougher back roads & lanes the area has to offer. 

I started out from the train station in Diss in sunny weather and lightish and ending up at the pub up the road 3 hours and 41 miles later having done a clockwise route up to Shelfanger, across to Burston & Dickleburgh, down and across a bit to Brockdish.



Then a slow ride into an increasing breeze across to Eye, across the A140 and then up through the picturesque woods around Thornham Magna & Thornham Parva and the open areas of Mellis & Thrandeston and back to Diss. As an end of the month treat I'd given myself plenty of time for a much needed lunch and a few pints of Hobgoblin IPA before heading back to the station for the train home


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2021)

gavgav said:


> Red Kite or Buzzard


Red Kite for sure


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Oct 2021)

Jules H, Margaret PR and John B were waiting as I rolled up to the meet. We took the route by Strensham and at Woodmancote I peeled off as the others were heading around Bredon Hill. I returned by Dunstall Common managing to get through the closed road barriers at the A38. Then the standard run home adding in the 3 Guarlford Road dodges. 27 smiles


----------



## Alex321 (27 Oct 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Red Kite for sure


Yep. Look at the forked tail.

It is amazing how they have spread in the last 40 years.

When I met my wife, the ones in the Tregaron area (which is where she was from originally) were the main colony (if that is the right word) in the whole of the UK. Now they are almost common in most of Wales and the borders, with significant numbers in other parts of Britain.


----------



## Donger (27 Oct 2021)

Forgive me, for it has been 18 days since my last confession. I mean ride report. A combination of things has kept me off the bike. Mostly a sore knee and the need to stay near the phone to act as an ambulance for my brother if he needs further urgent treatment. Actual ambulances are taking about 8-9 hours to arrive these days, so it is much quicker for me to drive out to Ross-on-Wye and take him in to Cheltenham myself. Anyway, circumstances have changed slightly now, so I'm back on the bike.

Within the first few yards today I could tell why I ended up with a sore knee after my last audax, as my saddle must have slipped a couple of inches. At the end of a long, tiring ride this hadn't been apparent. Must have slid down in little increments, imperceptible at the time, but explaining the dodgy knee and the overworked thighs. It also explained why my rear light had come off, as the seat post slid down, causing the light to press against the reflector beneath it. Funny, straight away today it felt like a clown's bike. Once fixed, my ride was great. Just a standard ride out along the Severn Estuary to Frampton and then back via Fretherne and Framilode, but it felt great to be out there again. Endorphines flowing.

23.2 miles in blustery conditions. Into the wind on the way out, and with a glorious tail wind on the way back. Back in the game.


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Oct 2021)

Still warm here but a bit blustery. Shropshire council or whoever it is in charge of fixing roads has suddenly decided that all the roads need fixing now (which has been the case for a long time) so there are road closures everywhere! A route was planned with diversions available. 
Set off to Horton, Commonwood and into Loppington turning to Burlton and over the road to Marton. Turned off to Weston Lullingfields and into Baschurch and the first roadworks, there was traffic control on the main road but not the lane joining it so the workmen stopped the traffic for me and I carried on to Stanwardine then down to Bagley. More road closed signs which I took the chance that I could get past and turned off to Tetchill before I found any road works. Turned back to Lee passing more signs then past Whitemere to Spunhill, over the road and up to Colemere passing between the vineyard and sailing club to Lyneal. Through the woods to Pikes End, English Frankton, Brown Heath back into Loppington, Wolverley and turned for home past more road closed signs. 31.7 miles which did look a bit like it might be a 49km ride so a slight detour was added just to make sure 🙂.




Pretty picture of a field full of flowers, not sure what the purple ones are but the yellow dots are little sunflowers.


----------



## gavgav (27 Oct 2021)

An after work ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug. Even windier than last night, but also even warmer! They’d braved shorts, I should have done, but chickened out.

After yesterdays hilly ride, I fancied something flatter and so suggested we do the loop of Shrewsbury, that we haven’t done for ages and it was agreed.

We began by heading through Sutton Farm and Reabrook, where we had a moment as Phil forgot where we were heading and turned left as I turned right, when we were side by side! We avoided collision, just about!!

We then followed cycle paths up towards Heathgates and knew we were about to turn into the wind, when it blew me slightly sideways, crossing the River Severn bridge.

It was blowing a hoolie into our faces, through Castlefields and along the busy River towpath, into the Quarry, then Porthill. We were back on cycle paths towards Shelton, but had to dismount for some works that had sprung up. 2 chaps down a hole, digging away…..with some signs saying no smoking and a hissing sound coming from down below…….gas leak!

At Shelton we turned down past the Mental Health and Acute Hospitals, before going through the newish estate, where an impatient driver was rather keen to push Phil along and then overtake in between gaps in parked cars, forcing someone coming the other way to perform an abrupt stop, when it was their right of way.

We then followed Mousecroft Lane, to Nobold and enjoyed a wind assisted run back through Meole village, to our departing ways point.

An enjoyable ride in good company, with 12.71 miles on the clock and that takes me past 13,000 miles on Strava, since I took cycling properly up in 2013.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Oct 2021)

I met Rich B, Neil McK and Jules H in the Green for a wee outing. It was good to see Neil after quite some time. We took to Hook Bank for Queenhill. I parted at The Rampings to head over Longdon Marsh and on to Castlemorton. Then by Brotheridge Green to finish on two of the Guarlford Road dodges. 30 smiles (and I've put 2 days in a row together).


----------



## Old jon (28 Oct 2021)

Breezy again, likely to be dry and I fancy taking the Spa out for a ride. Leisurely breakfast, check a few things and off I went.

Breezy indeed, cannot decide where it comes from, but I know where I am going. Holbeck round and then Crown Point Bridge to go across the Aire. A rather large transporter of cars was in the way, so I waited a bit and still reached the end of Regent Street before it. Up the hill to Oakwood, easier riding past Roundhay’s spare gates and then up again on the A58 all the way across the Ring Road.

Red Hall Lane next, and remade Skeltons Lane after that. The first Thorner Lane of the morning goes to Thorner, and so do I. Leave there on Milner Lane, which has a sharp rise and then cuts across the end of another Thorner Lane. Which does not go to Thorner. Stay on Milner Lane until the right turn onto Holme Farm Lane, which carries on to Thorner Lane number three. Despite, or perhaps because of, the number of Thorner Lanes around here, these are great roads to ride on.

Bramham next, turn right onto Paradise Way. Heading south now, into that breeze, all the way to Aberford. Just past most of the village, on the right, is a row of old cottages and a bit of wall to lean the bike on for a photograph. No shot of the cottages, there were some distractingly bright signs scattered about.






Keep going once started again, and turn right at the B1217 to ride around the northern side of Garforth. This is the A642, which goes as far as Wakefield. Much further than my legs want to pedal today, up the climb from the roundabout then downhill happily through Swillington and the crossing of both river, the Aire, and canal, the Aire and Calder. Turn right, go to Woodlesford lock and discover the video camera does not want to play. Shame, I was going to call it ‘Duckery.’

Carry on upstream, cross the canal at Fishponds Lock and see the river over to the right, the river that defines the upstream. Not far now, the Armouries is soon reached and I am back on the road for the final couple of miles to home. Which took the ride’s distance to thirty two miles, put a grin on my face and added thirteen hundred feet of climbing to round off a very pleasant pedal around.

Garthing doodles at a slow speed


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Oct 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> Pretty picture of a field full of flowers, not sure what the purple ones are but the yellow dots are little sunflowers.


Yep - what are those purple ones. They seem to get planted in fields as either a crop or a "fix nutrient" type thing. Puzzled is I.


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Oct 2021)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yep - what are those purple ones. They seem to get planted in fields as either a crop or a "fix nutrient" type thing. Puzzled is I.


There was a field of it last year and it was used for sheep grazing then ploughed in so maybe it is used as a sort of nutrient fixing plant.


----------



## cwskas (29 Oct 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> it was used for sheep grazing then ploughed in so maybe it is used as a sort of nutrient fixing plant.


Maybe it was to insure proper ‘fertilizer’ distribution.


----------



## geocycle (29 Oct 2021)

AndreaJ said:


> There was a field of it last year and it was used for sheep grazing then ploughed in so maybe it is used as a sort of nutrient fixing plant.



There‘s a green manure or cover crop called Phacelia. Looks a bit like a variety of that from a distance. Cover crops are a great way of keeping nutrients on fields and holding on to soil carbon.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Oct 2021)

Just a little figure of 8 on local, dirty lanes. Plenty of buzzards and a sparrow hawk seen.
















https://www.strava.com/activities/6187267598


----------



## cyberknight (30 Oct 2021)

didnt go out as planned this morning as it was a downpour most of the morning , popped to the lbs for some spokes whilst mini ck 2 was at swimming lessons then this afternoon went out with mini ck 1 .
We managed 3 miles before it started raining although it was sunny when we set off  luckily for mini ck 1 i was on my commuter so had a coat for him in my pannier although big he was at least semi dry .Got to the closest cafe stop after 5 miles where we bailed as it was heavy rain by then which looked to be not stopping any time soon .
After a good 40 mins i phoned home for mrs ck to fetch mini ck 1 as he was cold and then i proceeded to ride home , thankfully it had stopped raining by then but the roads were flooded in sections and i had put on some of the problematic planet x shorts so the legs kept riding up this meant stopping twice to pull them down as they were bunching in the crotch as the rose up and there was daylight between them and the leg warmers.


----------



## galaxy (31 Oct 2021)

Possibly Flaxseed


----------



## galaxy (31 Oct 2021)

I escaped Saturday afternoon after I’d finnished out in the garden. Only gone just over the hour. Everywhere unturned Mr Hedgecutter had either been or was action. Lucky no Flats so I’ll take that nicely. Been getting out a bit more lately and the feeling is great.


----------



## geocycle (31 Oct 2021)

Got out for two hours yesterday for a steady 25 miles. Has rained heavily all week with strong winds so it was good to get a break. Lots of puddles which were fun but got wet feet and will have to clean the bike again. Today looks worse! Tomorrow more of the same forecast so will have to drive to work. Still better than up the road in Cumbria where Honister had the annual rainfall of Essex in 36 h!

PS Does anyone know how I can contact Piglet? I need someone to start bailing! Apologies to non Winnie the Pooh fans.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (31 Oct 2021)

geocycle said:


> Does anyone know how I can contact Piglet?


Send a message on a Pooh stick 

HTH


----------



## chriswoody (31 Oct 2021)

Another glorious Autumn morning, I could get used to this! I headed out north again, riding between the recently harvested fields and out on to the gravel trails. To the east the sun is low in the sky and lights up the trees in a golden glow. I head over the quiet, glider school runway and over to the edge of the forest before diving under the canopy.






The trail is dry and the leaves under my wheels are crackling as I ride over them.






After heading north for a few kilometres, I turn east and over the main road, before heading north again into the forest. The trail now turns and weaves its way, first through plantations of pine, then older Sessile Oak and Birch. The different trees creating a wonderful mosaic of colour. The ground is dry and firm and I'm making good time.











After an hour, I come to an intersection that I'd been avoiding in the summer, the connecting track has been over grown and difficult to traverse. Now in Autumn the vegetation was much lower and I could see my way through and onto the other side. Further on and it was time to take a short track down to the river and a quick break.






From here, I join the old post road, an old track through the forest, that today is a Wald Autobahn, with good compacted gravel which sees me make fast time between the trees. After several kilometres of traveling west, I turn south onto more fast gravel trails and just mellow out in the sun. Then the trails become more narrow and start to turn into singletrack as they weave between the trees, it's a veritable maze of routes out here as I turn this way and that. Then one last dreamy piece of singltrack awaits, twisting this way and that between the stands of pine.






After this, it's through a small town and onto the kilometres that makes its way through the forests to the North East. Then after 39 kilometres I roll back into my garden, contented and happy. I don't know how many more days await of lovely Autumnal riding, before Winter makes itself felt, but I'm making the most of it while I can.


----------



## AndreaJ (31 Oct 2021)

Ignoring the forecast of awful weather today I decided that it didn’t look that bad and went out anyway although my winter jacket made its first appearance for a while just in case. It had been raining quite hard in the night and there was lots of puddles about. 
It looks like whoever is in charge of roadworks in Shropshire has just dumped all of their road closed and diversion signs in this bit of North Shropshire - they are everywhere which is going to make getting anywhere “interesting” next week. 
Ignoring the first set of signs I set off to Loppington, Lyneal and into Welshampton to see if I could get past the closure on the road back to Northwood which is the way I need to get to work tomorrow, eventually I find the reason for the road being closed for 6 days is a hole dug by Severn Trent on one side of the road which seems a bit daft. Carried on through to Northwood and turned off to Whixall taking a detour over the canal swing bridge for a change then back through Whixall turning onto Goblins Lane to Waterloo, Poolhead, Foxholes, Horton and back home. 
The lanes are very wet, muddy and covered in wet leaves but the weather turned out to be quite nice, no rain, light wind and even some sunshine although it has been very windy this afternoon. 21.9 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Oct 2021)

Well what a dreadful weekend of weather here in Leicester . Saturday morning was taken up with food shopping and a trip to the LBS to allow me to reinstall a tubeless set up on my TCRs rear wheel from scratch . By 1400 it had stopped raining so a test ride was called for had an hour to spare so I had my eyes on a new strava segment a few hilly miles away so route decided . Through Newtown Linford up to Markfield up and down past Thornton reservoir to loop back to Markfield to where the segment started ,previous best of 2 attempts 14 mins for 40th place sub 11.30 for a top ten was the target ,Kom 9.30 seemed unreachable . Were off steep ramp to start then a fast downhill on to Priory lane then the horrid bit steep ramp that gets steeper ground my way up that a bit of respite as the climbing continued but much shallower ,time looks good just pressed up Whitcroft lane to the end . 9 mins 52sec equal 3rd place was my reward . I think I could get 2nd on a perfect day 6 seconds required but the Kom is beyond me . A long time since I gone that deep so a rest was required before heading home 17 miles in the Bag 
Sunday awoke to rain kept checking the weather app and hopefully looking out the window . By 1400 it's stopped raining and cleared so I managed to get round my 50km loop out to Wymeswold and back in the dry apart from road spray . Spent a few minutes watching cars driving through the flood under the bridge at the A46 I wouldn't have gone for it in my car . The ride was made interesting by the blustery conditions as it does catch my deep section wheels but after 2 years I now confident handling the bike in these conditions but it was on the limit of what's safe . Back to work tomorrow just as the conditions improve 
Well done everyone who got out this weekend


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2021)

13 rider said:


> Well what a dreadful weekend of weather here in Leicester . Saturday morning was taken up with food shopping and a trip to the LBS to allow me to reinstall a tubeless set up on my TCRs rear wheel from scratch . By 1400 it had stopped raining so a test ride was called for had an hour to spare so I had my eyes on a new strava segment a few hilly miles away so route decided . Through Newtown Linford up to Markfield up and down past Thornton reservoir to loop back to Markfield to where the segment started ,previous best of 2 attempts 14 mins for 40th place sub 11.30 for a top ten was the target ,Kom 9.30 seemed unreachable . Were off steep ramp to start then a fast downhill on to Priory lane then the horrid bit steep ramp that gets steeper ground my way up that a bit of respite as the climbing continued but much shallower ,time looks good just pressed up Whitcroft lane to the end . 9 mins 52sec equal 3rd place was my reward . I think I could get 2nd on a perfect day 6 seconds required but the Kom is beyond me . A long time since I gone that deep so a rest was required before heading home 17 miles in the Bag
> Sunday awoke to rain kept checking the weather app and hopefully looking out the window . By 1400 it's stopped raining and cleared so I managed to get round my 50km loop out to Wymeswold and back in the dry apart from road spray . Spent a few minutes watching cars driving through the flood under the bridge at the A46 I wouldn't have gone for it in my car . The ride was made interesting by the blustery conditions as it does catch my deep section wheels but after 2 years I now confident handling the bike in these conditions but it was on the limit of what's safe . Back to work tomorrow just as the conditions improve
> Well done everyone who got out this weekend



I "rode" in the garage this weekend


----------



## Alex321 (31 Oct 2021)

13 rider said:


> Well done everyone who got out this weekend



I got out yesterday, but today was just so windy I don't think it would have been safe. I'm not as comfortable yet with my relatively deep section wheels in crosswinds as you are.

Yesterday was well away from my usual haunts, as my wife was meeting some Sealed Knot friends for a sewing day in Gloucestershire (North Nibley, so I took the bike and went for a ride round there.

Got strava to give me a random 30 mile hilly route. Started Ok, going out through Stinchcombe, but then just beforer Coaley was supposed to turn left towards Frocester, but the road was closed. Though I'd carry on through Coaley and take the next left to get back where I should be. But there really wasn't a "next left", and my wahoo couldn't find a re-route from where I was.

So worked my way a bit left, through some back roads, until I came out in Uley. Which then lead to Crawley hill! That was quite hard work. After that, I came to a turn signed for Frocester, and took it - down hill, at which point the wahoo picked up the rout again - back up the hill I'd just come down. If I'd realised at the top, I could have got back on route, but I wasn't going to turn round and go straight back up that one, so decided to work my way back.

From Frocester, out through Eastington, and onto the A38. Not entirely happy about such a busy road, but it did have cycle lanes marked along the sides, so I rode a few miles along it until I saw a sign for North Nibley, which I took. Flooded road under the railway bridge, so I got soaked feet, but ten just a couple of flattish miles, then another steep hill to finish.

Total 25 miles with 590m of climbing, at an average speed of 15.9mph. No photos, as I forgot to turn on the GoPro, and was more concerned about finding my way than stopping for photos.

And that took me to 500 miles and 35,000 feet of climbing for October. The most I have done in one month.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6187107791


----------



## Donger (31 Oct 2021)

Alex321 said:


> .... So worked my way a bit left, through some back roads, until I came out in Uley. Which then lead to Crawley hill! That was quite hard work. After that, I came to a turn signed for Frocester, and took it - down hill, at which point the wahoo picked up the rout again - back up the hill I'd just come down. If I'd realised at the top, I could have got back on route, but I wasn't going to turn round and go straight back up that one, so decided to work my way back....


That's right in my patch, @Alex321. Hope you enjoyed it. That hill you didn't fancy going back up was Frocester Hill. Some fantastic views of the Severn Valley to be had on the way down .... perhaps my favourite views in the whole of Gloucestershire. In my Alps-climbing days I used to use Frocester Hill and Crawley Hill for my final training sessions before heading off for France. I'd double up on the two hills in quick succession by climbing Frocester Hill, dropping down Crawley Hill as far as Uley without stopping, and turning round in the village to climb back up Crawley Hill immediately after. Both are a bit steeper than your average main road in the Alps, so it made for at least 3 miles of quite tough climbing with only a 5-10 minute rest in the middle. If I could do that, I knew I was ready for a steady 7 mile climb in the Alps. The last time I did that was a couple of years back, and I can't imagine ever doing it again! It might not be Wales, but we do have proper hills here in Gloucestershire!


----------



## Alex321 (31 Oct 2021)

Donger said:


> That's right in my patch, @Alex321. Hope you enjoyed it. That hill you didn't fancy going back up was Frocester Hill. Some fantastic views of the Severn Valley to be had on the way down .... perhaps my favourite views in the whole of Gloucestershire. In my Alps-climbing days I used to use Frocester Hill and Crawley Hill for my final training sessions before heading off for France. I'd double up on the two hills in quick succession by climbing Frocester Hill, dropping down Crawley Hill as far as Uley without stopping, and turning round in the village to climb back up Crawley Hill immediately after. Both are a bit steeper than your average main road in the Alps, so it made for at least 3 miles of climbing with only a 5-10 minute rest in the middle. If I could do that, I knew I was ready for a steady 7 mile climb in the Alps. The last time I did that was a couple of years back, and I can't imagine ever doing it again! It might not be Wales, but we do have proper hills here in Gloucestershire!


I did enjoy it, though might have enjoyed it more if I weren't a bit lost 

And yes, definitely some proper hills. Frog hill back into N Nibly at the end was quite steep too, though not as long.

Looking back at Strava afterwards, the route should have taken the closed road to Frocester (and the diversions for that seem to be 6 miles+), then up Frocester hill, but then turn left, rather than down to Uley, and head round through Minchinhampton (with another big climb en-route), then towards (but not into) Tetbury and round past Wotton_under_edge and back to North Nibley.
About 10 miles further and 1000 feet more climbing than the route I actually did.


----------



## galaxy (31 Oct 2021)

Today’s weather Beas just to bad. Either wind or rain. So didnjobs instead.


----------



## cwskas (1 Nov 2021)

chriswoody said:


> Another glorious Autumn morning





AndreaJ said:


> Ignoring the forecast of awful weather today I decided that it didn’t look that bad and went out anyway


Marvelous scenery, well captured!


----------



## cwskas (1 Nov 2021)

This last weekend I had the pleasure of three days camping at a lake not far from home with my 'Tour de Friends' group. Riding with them Wednesday evenings, as schedule allows, has been good for my consistency and strength.

My plan was to drive with my gear and trike, set up camp on thursday as early as they would let me in and spend the remainder of the day and most of Friday exploring as much as I could on rural roads. I expected most others would arrive late Friday and leave on Sunday around noon.

Thursday was a cold front passage and winds 25-30 mph gusting higher regularly. As I drove across the dam mid-afternoon on Thursday, the car was swaying in the wind. I suspect anyone that was following me might have thought me a bit 'impaired'.

When I arrived, my campsite was about 40 yards downwind from the shoreline. Plenty of trees around provided shade but there were none between me and the wind. I couldn't set my tent up even though I parked my car so as to (hopefully) create a wind break. I decided against riding and ended up sleeping in my van.

A nice sunset from my campsite




The wind was even stronger Friday, so I decided to do some motorized exploring and spent a fair amount of time enjoying the beautiful, but very windy day, taking in small county roads.

That afternoon others trickled in and we spent a fine evening pumpkin carving and sitting around a roaring fire in the middle of the more wooded area, more shielded from the wind. I was the only tent camper. By 9pm the wind had died down enough to allow me to setup the tent and I spent a nice night in my cozy bag.

Friday night pumpkin carving





There was a group ride on Saturday morning,
but I had a previous commitment to grandchildren!



​Saturday night was a very good group meal followed by a group photo with many in costume and then the finals of the 16 team corn hole tournament and more fun around the fire pit.








The night was quite cool in the tent with calm winds. I was up by sunrise and off by 730 am to get a bundled up ride in before breakfast. About 6 miles exploring in the park near the lake and then a trip to the nearest town and back on a fairly busy state highway with good shoulders.























​This coming week, my wife and I will be in a West Texas county with only one town, in a small cabin on a family owned, 3000 acre ranch.

I have several rides planned and it looks like the weather will cooperate.

Willie


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2021)

What a very good morning that was! A bit dull to start with, which is what you expect in November, really. Time to take the Bob Jackson out, and I started with the idea of going up some hills today.

After the wander around a bit of Holbeck, the first bit of up was to the clock at Oakwood. Turn left there and eventually, still upward for a while, pass the big gates at Roundhay Park. I did not fancy the climb up to Slaid Hill, the short way, so I carried on to Moortown Corner, the flatter way. Going to blame gearchange inaccuracies for that, and I know I cannot fix that at the roadside. And I wanted to ride, so carried on.

Slaid Hill to Wike, and turn left to find the A61. It is roughly north to Harewood from the junction, and what felt like a tailwind helped me along that way. A left turn takes me to the bridleway that goes through the fields and down the hill to the A659, which I am going to travel east along, back to the A61.



Turn left to cross the River Wharfe, which was looking high, and a short while later turn left again. This is almost immediately in Dunkeswick, the road rises gently through here with views to Almscliff Crag ahead to the right. Weeton is reached after a bit of a descent, and the right turn to Huby was almost missed. As usual it is just about invisible until almost past it.






The photo was taken on the road out towards Huby, Almscliff Crag is only a pimple in the distance. Onward to Huby and at the A658, the Harrogate to Bradford road, turn left. The road goes to Pool, the views as I travelled along it are sort of great. The southern side of the Wharfe valley is not often sunlit, but there was enough today to show it very well indeed, happy cyclist here.

Cross back over the Wharfe just before reaching Pool and turn right to ride to Otley. For gearchange reasons Creskeld Lane was off route today, the ride up Leeds Road out of Otley was a bit of a drag, perhaps I should do this more often. Bramhope is next and today I decided to take the straight road home so direct to Headingley, down the hill to Kirkstall and along the towpath to Office Lock.

After a not so brisk wend around Hunslet the final stretch to my front door was soon reached. The smile had been in place most of the way around, autumn colours particularly bright this morning. Thirty eight miles and 1644 feet of going up gave my legs good reason to feel tired, but those were fun miles indeed.

And the garthing contributions,


----------



## Donger (2 Nov 2021)

Took advantage of the great sunny weather this morning to nip out for a gentle meander around the lanes along the Severn estuary. Just 18.9 miles, but a great little ride. First I nipped down to Saul Junction where the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal meets the Stroudwater Canal. I thought I might just get to see my sister in law's narrowboat being craned into the water, but I probably timed it wrongly.




From there, I turned back and rode across the village of Saul to the banks of the River Severn at Priding. Nice views of May Hill and the Forest of Dean on the other bank:




I came home via Framilode and Epney, before crossing the canal twice more. This was rush hour in Framilode:




What a lovely, mild, sunny day for the beginning of November. The bike seems ready for its next big audax on Saturday. Not sure I am, though!
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## theloafer (2 Nov 2021)

got myself motivated this morning as forecast was canny .... a bit chilly on setting out, headed to the seaside on my usual route down to Wynyard- GT Stainton-Bishopton-Thorpe Thewles and the start of the Wynyard cycle route.(and a great cafe) grabbed a hot coffee+sauage roll mainly to thaw my fingers .
it had got a lot warmer by the time i left there , down to Station Town and on towards Wingate were a sharp right to pick up the Castle Eden Walk/cycle route when i came across a fallen tree blocking the path.... once you pass Hart Station you leave the path and you meander almost at the Headland at Hartlepool -headed to the Marina then all the way into Seaton Carew a long the promenade .
left a long the Seal Sands road as the boss (Karon) lives just off there and was i need of tea+cake . once refreshed i set off back towards Thorpe Thewles at Redmarshall took a left and head towards the A66 as i dont like returning the same way as i came (OCD) I think. then over to the the road to Longnewton were i pick up the cyclepath into Darlington passing through Sadberge once in Darlington headed to the A167 and lastly the cyclepath back home. got 66miles under my belt so glad i pushed myself this morning ... ride to the seaside and called in to see the boss plus i needed tea+cake | Ride | Strava


----------



## gavgav (2 Nov 2021)

Out for a ride after finishing work and it was much chillier than my last evening outing, that would have been suitable for shorts.

It had been a nice sunny day here, after the first frost of the winter earlier on, with no rain forecast…….so as I reached Hook a Gate, it of course decided to rain . Didn’t last too long though.

As I approached Annscroft I’d decided to vary from my normal route and take the lane that starts to climb up Lyth Bank, then around towards Exfords Green. Just as I was approaching the left turn, an utter moron in a convertible Saab passed me with hardly an inch to spare and then cut across the front of me to take the same left turn. I was fuming and gave chase for the initial flat section, being quite prepared to have it out with them and make them fully aware of what an idiot they are, but they pulled away on the hill. I very rarely react like that, but when someone does something so dangerous that it risks killing me, they deserve everything they get.

After that, I wasn’t in the mood to enjoy the rest of the ride, but a nice sunset over the Longmynd eased the anger and I paused to take a shot, albeit a few minutes after the best of it was in view






I called on dad for half an hour, to chat and calm down a bit, before heading home. I’d only gone a short distance to Gonsal, before I stopped to swap to full fingered gloves, as it was dropping properly cold and quickly, now it was dark.

I continued on to Condover and then along Lyons Lane. Met a few cars along there and the quality of the Cat Eye lights really come to the for, in the dark, with cars patiently waiting at pull ins, on the narrow sections, which they never do in the light 

The road to Betton Abbots was busier than I would have liked and one Mini driver, decided to overtake me around a blind corner, straight into the path of an oncoming Audi, missing each other by inches. Too many people just really don’t know how to drive.

15.13 miles at 11.9mph avg


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2021)

*Monday:*
It didn't look like a great day for a ride weather-wise but I was eager to get out anyway, having had a fortnight of minimal cycling, so headed out in the afternoon on the knockabout bike when the wind had eased a bit and there were fewer showers. The route was my Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound one, which is usually one of my regular rides but I haven't been round it for a while.

I went over Lyth Hill at the start which adds a little bit of distance and minimises the time spent on the A49. After that the lanes were nicely quiet and I enjoyed the run to Longnor despite the blustery wind. As hoped, the wind was helping to Acton Burnell and beyond which made for some enjoyable riding but I was a little wary of dark cloud and a rainbow visible to the north. That stayed in sight as far as the turnoff for Harnage and fortunately I only caught the edge of the rain shower so didn't need the waterproofs.

The flag of Shropshire was flying in Cound this time as i passed through. At Cound Stank I decided to take the road towards Pitchford, rather than heading for the probably busy A458, and back into the wind. It wasn't too bad through Cantlop and Condover then was more of a cross wind as I took the shorter way home.

24 miles at 13.2 mph average. Good to have got out.





Crossing Lyth Hill at the start.





An unsettled looking cloudscape over The Lawley and Caer Caradoc as seen from Ryton.





Looking wet ahead on my way to Frodesley.





Concord College at Acton Burnell.





Cound.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2021)

*Tuesday:*
I wasn't up and about quite as early as intended so shelved the idea of doing a challenge ride. Instead I thought Melverley and the hills above Criggion would be nice on a sunny morning.

The air felt more wintery than I was expecting as I got the knockabout bike out (there was ice on the car first thing). I headed out of town via Shelton and onto the road to Bicton then Montford Bridge where the river was bank full and made me hope that it wouldn't be high enough to cause any road closures later on.

The lanes to Montford, Shrawardine, Pentre and Melverley were very pleasant and didn't have much traffic on. The river wasn't high enough to reach the road although there was water close by at a couple of points near The Royal Hill. It was nice to see some other cyclists out enjoying the sunshine round here too.

Reaching Crew Green I took a right then left for Criggion. I'd forgotten that it climbs gently on the way and with a light headwind too I wasn't breaking any records, especially on this heavy bike that I haven't done much in the way of distance riding on during the warmer months. The big climb of the day up to Bulthy is much steeper from this side so had me puffing a bit and needing a couple of stops but it was worth it for the views which I hadn't been able to see last time I came this way. I enjoyed the descent the other side but reaching Halfway House I started to realise the hill had taken more out of me than expected and I could really have done with bringing a snack along.

From Westbury to Nox the road is fairly straight and trends downhill for about three miles. Even with a tailwind I wasn't as quick as I could be along this road and the climbs after Nox and at Shorthill were a bit of an effort. The lack of energy had me starting to feel the cold by Exford's Green. I didn't fancy two crossings of the A49 to finish with the flat route so climbed slowly over Lyth Hill instead.

40.6 miles for this one at 12 mph average. Enjoyed the ride overall but it took more out of me than I thought it would. Perhaps it would be a good idea to get some more practise in before trying the next challenge ride.





At Montford.





Nice looking barn at Alderton Hall.





The river Severn is really full at The Royal Hill.





The Royal Hill.





The bridge between Melverley and Crew Green. From where this was taken on the Welsh side you'd usually be able to cross a stile and join the Severn Way footpath.





At Criggion.





Part way up the climb to Bulthy. The road goes past the houses in the background after this.





About halfway up the road levels out for a bit and presents this viewpoint.





Looking along the valley from the top of the climb.





Much later in the ride now and looking towards Lyth Hill.


----------



## cwskas (3 Nov 2021)

My friend, Brad (on his new Trek touring bike) joined me for a ride to a nearby caverns and back. It was low 60s for the whole ride, but light wind. Brad is much faster than I, but I managed to keep up except on longer climbs. I didn't get too many pictures. Either I was breathing hard or recovering when stopped. 

The route consisted entirely of Texas 'ranch to market' roads which had good shoulders. A fair amount of vibration due to road composition, but with sparse and quite considerate traffic.

The turnoff to the Caverns which has an RV park as well as tent camping.










Guard Peacocks










The last big climb





And just to try linking a video





​
A very enjoyable 41.59 mile workout in 3h18m moving for a respectable average of 13.7 mph. 4h15m trip time, 134 average heart rate, 153 maximum. I normally average somewhere closer to 120 HR.

Willie


----------



## theloafer (3 Nov 2021)

todays ride was cut short due to been very Damp









still 42 miles is not that bad .wind was chilly this morning but headed out towards Barnard Castle had hope to progress up to Middleton-in-Teesdale but on leaving the cafe you could see the rain coming down the valley.
so just head homeward my usual route ..but did not out run the rain  it got very very DAMP , still i got to have my fav bacon
butty.... 
Morning Ride | Ride | Strava


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Nov 2021)

It was a lovely sunny morning for November’s 50km challenge ride so set off hoping I could get as far as the first turning to Loppington before the road closures which I did, then carried on into the village and turned by the pub to Nonely, Myddle and down Lower Road which looked lovely in the autumn sunshine, to Merrington. Onto Old Woods, Fennemere and Eyton where for the first time I have been this way the level crossing was down for a train to pass. Unlike the crossing in Wem where you can be waiting for 20 minutes the barriers here are up as soon as the train is through and I carried on into Baschurch. I decided to go through Weston Lullingfields, Bagley and Lee to Ellesmere then take my bike commuting route home via Coptiviney, Welshampton and Northwood which involved ignoring lots of road closed and diversion signs! 31.9 miles on a lovely sunny morning.


----------



## ChangFai (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## gavgav (3 Nov 2021)

Our for 2nd evening ride on consecutive days, but with the added bonus of being joined by @Rickshaw Phil and Doug. It was cold again, so I dug a thermal layer out of the draw, for the first time this winter.

We set off through Sutton Farm and Reabrook, then along the cycle paths to Heathgates, where 2 cars were courteous and pulled up to let us across the difficult and busy crossing at the roundabout. We then looped through Sundorne estate, before a bit of a wait to cross the busy Sundorne Road. A third courteous driver let us across

The old canal path was nice and quiet, just one other cyclist met and it was then out onto roads at Uffington. We had a moment, when turning left towards Upton Magna, as a truck started to reverse out of a driveway, into our path, meaning a swerve was required to avoid being collected.

The lane to Upton Magna was very quiet, with only a single car seen and we paused by the village shop and cafe, for a chat and drink. We then followed Pelham Road, to Berwick Wharf, with a moron in something like a Hilux/Navarra coming storming past doing what must have been 60mph on the country lane. There is always 1 fool on every ride.

Next was Atcham, where it had started to rain lightly, again not forecast as per last nights ride, and then on to Cross Houses, Berrington and Betton Abbots, where the rain got a little heavier for a short while, before we parted ways.

16.16 miles at a leisurely chatting pace of 11.1mph avg


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2021)

A ride out in company this evening. Doug and I headed over to meet up with @gavgav and did a meandering route using the cycle paths towards Heathgates and Sundorne then looping round through Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Berrington and back to town via Weeping Cross.

After getting chilled yesterday I erred on the side of full winter layers, which proved to be a good move as there was a bite to the air that made it feel much colder than the 8C showing on the thermometer. With the clocks having changed at the weekend we were starting off after dark and around roads that seemed particularly busy initially. It does feel nice to be sailing past the queues sometimes.

There were quite a few cyclists out with about half of them having no lights and some no reflectors even. I can hear the frenzied scribblings of the newspaper letter writers already. Something that was quite notable was the number of polite drivers this evening who waved us across the road when we were waiting. Always much appreciated.

Just the one cyclist on the old canal path and the road through Uffington wasn't what you could call busy. We did have a bit of a moment at the turning for Upton Magna when a pickup started reversing out from a concealed driveway just as we got to it. Having the lane to Upton Magna almost to ourselves made up for that a bit.

I was just going to comment on how quiet Pelham Road was when another pickup roared past at a ridiculous speed for the narrow road. That was followed by a stream of vehicles, although they were going more sensibly. It wasn't too bad for the rest of the ride with the lanes being practically empty and the main roads not being very busy. The weather obviously thought we were getting off too lightly though and gave some unexpected light rain.

Doug seemed to get on alright with this one and since he should have a bit more time available through the winter months I'm hoping to get him out on rides a bit more often.

20.1 miles for me at 11.3 mph average.

No photos from this one.


----------



## Old jon (4 Nov 2021)

Sunlight and brrrr! again this morning, not a bad way at all to start a ride. So me and the fixed did just that and aren’t we glad we did. OK, the bike may not have enjoyed it . . .

But I did. Though it took a while before I felt any benefit. After plumbing the depths of Holbeck I rode to the Armouries and the way onto the path downriver. Very quiet along there, a couple more cyclists, few walkers and even fewer dogs. Pass Thwaites’ Mill, cross that bridge with its flight of steps to descend and the river is to the left, canal on the right. On the far bank, just by a little weir, I saw some fencing and what might be a low building or two, not noticed these before. Might just remember to check the map. Cross the Aire and Calder canal at Fishponds Lock and the path goes through some woodland before reaching Woodlesford Marina. And a sight of duck.



It is time to go back onto the road now and after crossing both waterways the road rises towards Swillington. And at last my fingers begin to warm up, blaming the gloves, I was. Rather than the easy downstream riding of the last six or seven miles. Still, once warm things are better, climbing gently towards that last descent into Garforth. And up again to find the B1217, the road to the gates of Lotherton Hall. The road goes further but I do not. Left turn towards Aberford and before reaching the place there is a bench at the side of the road, convenient for munching and photography.







Out of Aberford on Cattle Lane. The roadside hedges are high along here, but the surrounding countryside looked wonderful in hazy sunlight and bright autumn colours. It was that way most of the ride, this stretch was that bit more so. Even Barwick looked good, for the most part. Scholes next, and my wondering if it will be possible to ride along Thorner Lane. Yes it was, after lifting the bike over a high kerb with a ditch at the far side. Work is continuing here, maybe the promised bike access will appear. Sometime.

Looked a bit light on mileage, but straight on is a big block to ride around. Thorner it is, ride there and out on Carr Lane to add two or three miles onto the total. Already on the A58, turn left to Leeds and ride down and a bit up to the clock at Oakwood. Easy home from there, more downhill, back across the Aire and through a bit of Hunslet to home, with the grin happily in place. Thirty two miles and 1601 upward feet made for a grand pedal around.

Geography in three dimensions. Sort of.


----------



## theloafer (4 Nov 2021)

as the sun was out first thing i thought a trip out to see my mate he's only about 5 miles down the road so had to go the scenic route as you do. went my usual route to Wynyard cycle track via GT Staainton-Redmarshall and Thorpe Thewles, had coffee+cake and got thawed out as it was very chilly. 
headed off down the Wynyard cycle path which is part of the (NCN 1)towards the A689, there is a track that runs along side the A689 all the way into Sedgefield which i normally use but today i felt like a change. after about 1 miles i took a right turn and headed over towards Fishburn , its here i got a little mixed  at the cross roads i should have gone straight over but took a left and the next thing i was almost in Sedgefield which i was trying to avoid... its an AGE thing  . any way took the first right and picked up the A177 to find Bishop Middleham straight through and down to Ferryhill Station.
left just after the bridge and on towards Chilton.had tea and a bit crack putting the world to rights  then it was time to head home as the sun had vanished and was getting cool very quickly. along side the A167 back into Newton Aycliffe. ... 3 ride this week beats working for sure  Morning Ride | Ride | Strava 32 chilly miles ...but good to be out again.





i forgot to take pic before i fed my face.. 









Wynyard tea room.. the old station









it was sunny a little bit


----------



## All uphill (4 Nov 2021)

Old jon said:


> Sunlight and brrrr! again this morning, not a bad way at all to start a ride. So me and the fixed did just that and aren’t we glad we did. OK, the bike may not have enjoyed it . . .
> 
> But I did. Though it took a while before I felt any benefit. After plumbing the depths of Holbeck I rode to the Armouries and the way onto the path downriver. Very quiet along there, a couple more cyclists, few walkers and even fewer dogs. Pass Thwaites’ Mill, cross that bridge with its flight of steps to descend and the river is to the left, canal on the right. On the far bank, just by a little weir, I saw some fencing and what might be a low building or two, not noticed these before. Might just remember to check the map. Cross the Aire and Calder canal at Fishponds Lock and the path goes through some woodland before reaching Woodlesford Marina. And a sight of duck.
> 
> ...



That's a very smart bike! I love the white rims and hubs.


----------



## andrew_s (5 Nov 2021)

Old jon said:


> Sunlight and brrrr! again this morning,


Dark and brrrrrr! for me this evening.
About 2° on the way to the pub, and 0-1° on the way back, for a 33 mile round trip.
I think I'll have to dig out the gloves if it doesn't warm up soon. At least the beer was worth it - Pitchfork Scurry Funge (where do they get these names from!)


----------



## ChangFai (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2021)

I found that I had an unexpected free day yesterday and even better was that the weather was fine. The legs felt surprisingly good after the last few days of riding so I decided to have a crack at my next Lunacy Challenge ride. Having used the knockabout bike for my rides this week I thought it would be good to take it out for what I believe is it's longest trip since November last year. (I'll be using it through the winter so need to know I can do big miles with it.)

Being planned at short notice and with the (cold) wind expected to shift round to the north during the day I'm afraid I was most unimaginitive with the route and did a variation of one I've done a few times this year: Condover first then Stapleton, across to Minsterley, Westbury and Melverley then east through Baschurch and Myddle before turning south to Hadnall, Roden, Upton Magna, Cross Houses and back to Condover then home.

I chose to head over Lyth Hill at the start and was a little unimpressed by the motorist who overtook me while I was already passing parked vehicles. That was a relatively minor annoyance though and I soon got back into enjoying the riding through Condover and on my way to Ryton then Stapleton. The new panniers don't fit as well on the rack on this bike so I had a pause before Exford's Green for adjustment and to wrap some tape round the rack uprights to stop a rattle. I'd be riding into the wind for a while (north westerly, shifting round to a northerly later) so had to pace myself a bit on this heavy bike to make sure the legs would still be good for later - it made the riding feel _really _slow, but I was enjoying it regardless.

There were temporary lights in Pontesbury which seemed to take an age to change, then two sets in Minsterley and of course I got caught by a red light at both. With my speed being a bit slow this time I thought I'd take the hillier but quieter road through Asterley to get to Westbury, which provided a nice change of scene from the way I usually take. Not much traffic when I crossed the A458 at Halfway House but I did see a Rolls Royce, a Triumph TR7 and a mk2 Ford Escort.

It was a fairly clear run through Prince's Oak, Coedwy and Crew Green where I turned off for Melverley and on hitting a bump had the right hand pannier attempt to jump ship. Fortunately the front hanger stayed on the rack and the rear hung up on my homemade lamp bracket otherwise it could have been bouncing down the road. I refitted it carefully making sure the catch was secure and checked it at every stop thereafter.

I paused at Melverley for a snack stop with an audience. At Melverley Green there was a cyclist looking a little lost and as I approached he called out "Which way to Crew Green? My sat nav has messed up."

I plodded on through Argoed, Kinnerley and along the very badly maintained road to Pentre (half expecting a pannier to come off again at any moment) then over the nasty little climb to Great Ness which didn't feel quite as bad as I feared it might on this bike. Letting a couple of drivers overtake on the narrow lane to Little Ness seemed to be appreciated then it was on to Baschurch (busy), Fenemere and Myddle (not busy). The tailwind I'd been hoping for came along from Harmer Hill onwards and while I might not be making storming progress, the pace did improve enough to be enjoyable on the way through Plex, Hadnall, Astley and on to Bings Heath where I took another snack stop.

Shortly after setting off again a driver pulled out into the road ahead of me then stopped while they got out to close the gate they had just come out through, forcing me to stop too. I was annoyed but the driver gave me such a cheery "hello" when she got out that I couldn't bring myself to say what I was thinking.

More clear roads followed through Poynton Green then just after Roden I rode through hedge cuttings (far from being the first of the day) and heard that dread sound of something stuck to my back tyre and making a "thwick" sound against the mudguard every revolution. Sure enough there was a thorn deeply embedded. This time I just removed the twig and left the thorn where it was in the hope it would plug the hole and that I could make it home.

That played on the mind a bit as I headed through Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna and Atcham. After Berrington I pinch tested the tyres and imagined the rear felt softer than the front one so put a few pumps of air in to see me home which wasn't too far now. From Condover I took the most direct way back and had to wait a while to get onto the A49 this time.

65.5 miles at 12.2 mph average. I'm happy with that and my 11th ride in this challenge is ticked off. Just two more to go.

I did some fetling today - the thorn had gone right through but amazingly it had lost no pressure overnight. I've tried to make the panniers a better fit - the thick layer of powder coating on this rack (Tortec) compared to the others I've got seems to be the issue.





View to the hills fom Stapleton. Fabulous weather although quite chilly again.





Between Pontesbury and Minsterley.





The windmill near Asterley.





The view towards Coedwy and into Wales as I descend to Prince's Oak.





Crossing the Severn back into England. The river has gone down a fair bit in the couple of days since I was here last.





Ever have the feeling you were being watched? My snack stop near Melverley.





The Cross Keys at Kinnerley.





Lower Fenemere, en route between Baschurch and Myddle.





A view I liked near Harmer Hill.





On Lyons Lane headed back to Condover.


----------



## cwskas (6 Nov 2021)

Yesterday, Brad & I headed a different direction for a very pleasant, but chilly 43 degree morning.
The insulated gear was much appreciated today.

31.42 miles, 2h37m moving time, 2h57m elapsed time, 12 mph average, 127 bpm average HR, 145 bpm maximum HR.
























​


----------



## cwskas (6 Nov 2021)

A slightly warmer 46 degree morning with a plan to ride an area I have only driven in the past, but Brad had never seen. A very scenic and rural area but with decent roads.


































Willie


----------



## Old jon (6 Nov 2021)

Gorgeous picture, @ChangFai , where and what is it please?


----------



## cwskas (6 Nov 2021)

Old jon said:


> Gorgeous picture, @ChangFai , where and what is it please?


Yes, yes! A stunning image!

Willie


----------



## ChangFai (6 Nov 2021)

Old jon said:


> Gorgeous picture, @ChangFai , where and what is it please?



Thanks

It's St. Palladius Church in Drumtochty Glen.

https://www.google.com/maps/@56.908...4!1sAFw3zwZIHAB5hS6oQ6K5sw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Donger (6 Nov 2021)

Today I met a paralympian superstar ... and a really nice lady too. Mel Nicholls was setting her hand trike up before the start of the "Once More Unto Agincourt" 113km audax, and we got chatting about her record breaking round the UK coast bike ride. I could have chatted with her for hours, but the audax had to start at 9.00am and before we were even out of Tewkesbury she was a speck on the horizon.




We headed off towards Monmouth via Newent, Goodrich and Symond's Yat East, riding through Gloucestershire, Worcestershire, Herefordshire and a corner of Wales in Monmouthshire. I started near the front, but within 18 miles reckoned I was now at the back of the field. Never mind, audaxing is not about racing, and this one had a very generous time limit to allow a bit of sightseeing and (ahem) inbibing. I have a love/hate relationship with gravity, and occasionally repassed other riders on downhill sections, only to lose ground and positions all over again every time I hit a hill. The only notable town we passed through was the market town of Newent ... which looks like the Christmas lights will soon be switched on:




This ride didn't take in many notable hills, but did do a lot of river crossing. In all we crossed the Severn twice and the Wye six times. These shots are of the first two crossings of the Wye near Goodrich. In fact in the first one you can just make out the silhouette of the ruins of Goodrich castle on the skyline:








Once we got to Symond's Yat East, (still don't know what a yat is, by the way), the scenery got even better, but the surface got much worse. 8 miles of stony, muddy track along the banks of the Wye to Monmouth, which was repeated in reverse on the return leg, making this rather like a Paris-Roubaix ride.








Most of the track was quiet, but I encountered several groups of walkers taking up the entire width of the track and seemingly being more engrossed by their mobile phones than by the scenery. I was tiring rapidly on the return leg, and took the opportunity to drink in the views along with my energy drink. Back in England, I rather liked the view of this bridge ... my third crossing of the Wye, which was preceded by a lovely fast descent:




I was rather surprised by a sudden overtake by a fast moving group of about a dozen audaxers near Pontshill .... including Mel on her hand bike. I had forgotten that I'd left the Wetherspoons pub in Monmouth before them, and thought I was already at the back of the field. In fact the last person to overtake me did so just before I got back to Tewkesbury ... by which time my lights were on. My last photo is of one of my favourite churches at Upleadon. Quite unusual to find a stone church with a brick and timber tower. I have always rather liked it as it just oozes history:




I'll be honest, I was only just hanging on by the time I crossed the finishing line at the Royal Hop Pole pub in Tewkesbury. I am really going to ache tomorrow, but it was a beautiful 70.5 mile ride on lovely quiet roads. Only one more 100km ride needed to complete another year of the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge.
Cheers, _Donger._


----------



## jongooligan (7 Nov 2021)

Donger said:


> till don't know what a yat is, by the way


It's a gate.

Cracking pics @Donger . Love that area. Stayed at Flanesford Priory next to that bridge for a canoeing/cycling holiday which turned into a bit of a cider fest. Got to get back there sometime.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Nov 2021)

Just a short ride on my Spa today.
My knee has swollen again, but it was nice to be out and about.






https://www.strava.com/activities/6224798738


----------



## cwskas (8 Nov 2021)

Donger said:


> Today I met a paralympian superstar ... and a really nice lady too. Mel Nicholls was setting her hand trike


Very cool that you had a chat! I looked her up. Inspiring!






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mel_Nicholls

https://www.melnicholls.co.uk/Home


----------



## gbb (8 Nov 2021)

Been lazy lately..actually very busy, tired from work,not much drive to get out there but tonight...a jaunt out before dusk, just a sub 10 miler, countryside and quiet roads,3 roe deer stood 40ft from the track I was on, then a hare a few hundred yards from the deer. I love old brown field areas, former industry, so much more wildlife there than near farms


----------



## theloafer (8 Nov 2021)

a trip out to see a mate ,who is just out of hospital. he lives in Brandon .... which is only 15 miles up the road and just of the Bishop Auckland-Brandon railway path.. at Brandon so its always a great ride as its virtually all traffic free , ( all but 2 miles )  
i picked the track up just after the Newton Cap Viaduct on the right next to the entrance to the the Kynren show ground, the view from the viaduct was good this morning ... but seeing all the flower tribute's that are tied to the railings always make me feel sad and makes me glad of the people i have in my life.

Viaduct view





Kynren castle 




after coffee and biscuit's i continued along the Brandon rail line as far as Broompark ,which was my turn around point and planned my return via the Deerness Valley railway path. head towards Ushaw Moor-Esh Winning-Billy Row . from here i left the railway line and skirted Crook then just before Willington took a right up Rumby hill and down to High Grange, over the A689 through Witton Park through Woodside-down to Woodlouse's and down to Tindale Crescent back to shildon and the cyclepath home along side the rail line into Newton Aycliffe... just as the rain started to fall . timed it good 
Morning Ride | Ride | Strava 41 miles done


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2021)

Another Lunacy Challenge ride for me today. The forecast looked good and after some thought about routes I ended up sticking to the tried and tested again.

It was another cool morning with that earthy autumnal smell to the air as I got the knockabout bike out and onto the road a little after 8am. I headed over Lyth Hill to start with so as to avoid the morning rush as best I could. Headed up Lyth Hill road I could hear a car coming up behind as I approached parked cars on the other side of the road - from the gesture I received the driver obviously thought I should have jumped out of the way.

Once past the A49 the roads were pretty quiet so I could get along in peace. Not far from Ryton I recalled that on a previous run around this route I'd gone via Cantlop instead so I'd be losing about 3 miles off my distance if I carried on. Not being sure whether that would cause issues later I decided to turn towards Wheathall and Berriewood, back towards Condover and then join the road to Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell. By the time I got to the crossroads near Longnor I was about six miles up on what the distance would have been if I'd carried on.

The climb to Folly Bank was fairly slow and plodding on this bike and the descent to Cardington was as nice as ever. Near Longville I could feel the benefit of a tailwind and also had some fast flowing descents to enjoy on the way to Hughley. I stopped shortly after on the road to Harley for my first snack stop which was quite pleasant in the sunshine (the forecast had showed it being cloudy all day). I got along better than expected for the next couple of miles until I double back onto the road for Cressage. Having miles in hand now I took the direct road there. The main road wasn't too busy and a gap in traffic coincided nicely with my turn off. The climb out of the valley to Eaton Constantine then Uppington was another slow one but not too bad. It was nice to get to the old A5 and find that there was nothing to be seen in either direction. I wasn't as quick along Bluebell Lane as on the other bikes but still cruising along at around 20.

I passed through Walcot and decided to take the direct way to Rodington Heath then climb up through Somerwood for a change before heading to Haughton and the climb over Ebury Hill. The road surface is pretty rotten here but is a little better since I last rode this way - not because it has been worked on but because the surface dressing has worn away down to the previous surface.

Through Astley, Hadnall and round to Plex I was back on very familiar ground but decided to vary things by heading for Sansaw Heath (missed a junction and had to turn back), Clive, Yorton and back on track again at Myddle. I took the usual road to Fenemere but knowing I had plenty of distance in hand for the challenge, decided that I didn't need to go to Baschurch. Instead I took the new-to-me lane to Old Woods then onto roads I know to Walford Heath, across to Yeaton and joined the road for Montford Bridge near Nib Heath. As I was approaching Yeaton I noticed that the views to the hills were shrouded in rain. Despite my hopes that it would stay in the distance I ran into drizzle before Montford Bridge. I decided to stick to the short way back along the main roads - at least there is cycle path after Shelton so I could get away from the traffic.

67.1 miles at 12.1 mph average. I enjoyed the ride despite the damp ending. There were more cyclists out and about than I'd have expected - always good to see.

Edit to add: The fit of the panniers was fine after the fettling I did and no issues with them this trip.





Pitchford Hall.





Some autumn colour near Comley.





Cardington.





Nice display of blooms at Eaton Constantine. (A variety of dog rose I think).





Hope Farm on the way to Clive





The church at Clive.





Also in Clive.





A pause at Yeaton not long before I ran into the weather.


----------



## Landsurfer (8 Nov 2021)

A slightly different story this time.
Here's the map ....







The blue section of the map is me plodding along at the start of my Sunday morning 26 mile ride ... the red section is the fast transit by car to A&E at Rotherham Hospital.
I passed under Tinsley Viaduct, of which i have no memory, then i walked back to a seat by the canal and phoned Julie.... I was lost, confused, totally baffled as to where I was, my spatial awareness was totally gone.
I did not know where I was ..... Julie and my daughter got me to hospital (NHS ... Sorry .. 45 minutes wait for an Ambulance) and after only 9 hours waiting i was seen by a doctor ... fortunately it was not a stroke..
*Transient Global Amnesia.*
Seen by a great doctor, CT scan, and a sandwich given by a nurse as i had not eaten since 8 in the morning and there was no food available in the Hospital. Sat in A&E from 1235hrs Sunday to 0200hrs Monday morning when they found me a trolly to sleep on. At 0530hrs Weetabix and a drink was welcome.
Chest x-ray, bloods, urine and an amazing doctor, she was a cyclist and TT rider and helped things along.
The consultant ! Tall heavy build, Taliban beard, Asian heritage ..... East Belfast accent ..  ... I’m from Belfast so we had a bit of chat..
Moved to the ward ..1130hrs Monday, nearly 24 hours in A&E .... and home .... MRI next week and 2 phone consults with the Belfast Taliban to follow...
Great people, dire NHS.
No food available at weekends, not even a working vending machine, 2 toilets visited... one with feaces on the floor and toilet seat .. the second awash with urine... the third ..The Nurses ... clean and with flowers. 
Thank you staff of Rotherham Hospital, .... NHS .. 3 OUT OF 10 , SEE ME LATER ...


----------



## Alex321 (8 Nov 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 617023



Like the sign


----------



## derrick (8 Nov 2021)

Started to get out again after a long lay off. 6 of us headed of to Spokes cafe for a coffee or something that sort of tastes like coffee.
Nice easy ride i was not the only slow one, got to get them leg muscles working again, getting my enthusiasm back again. Was nice to be out in a group again, looking forward to getting out for a couple of rides this week.Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/63zggl4I1kb


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Like the sign


It amuses me too. I've seen a few like that around the county. Most of them I can understand where the satnav might be trying to take folk - this one though?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> A slightly different story this time.
> Here's the map ....
> View attachment 617030
> 
> ...


I don't know what to say other than to wish you all the best.


----------



## Old jon (9 Nov 2021)

Outside felt almost warm this morning when I went to take the Spa out of the shed. I reckoned, correctly, that I was wearing one too many layers. Better to be warm, for me, so off I went in the direction of away.

The easy way to Office Lock is through a corner of Holbeck, actually crossing the culverted beck on the way. Ride along the towpath as far as Viaduct Road, downhill to cross the river and then up to Headingley. More up to cross the Ring Road, then bear left for even more rising road to Cookridge. By the time I reached the water tower I was tired. But then the road descends a bit, time to recharge legs and lugs before that steep bit by None Go Bye farm. Which also hides Woof and Tumble Field, a good name for a dog park.

Stay on Otley Old Road, crossing the A658 and past the end of Carlton Lane. The next left after that, think it is called York Gate but online maps tell me little, goes past the Royalty pub before that rather quick downhill bit on the way to Menston.



Followed by more downhill on the way to Otley. And a thought, where to stop for a snack? I decided on Wharfe Meadows Park, which gave me the opportunity to take a picture of the Spa in front of the weir there.






Away from there is Farnley Lane, and rather than ride back through Otley I thought I might as well ride up to Farnley. Never any easier, that bit, but the view from the top can be great, as it was today. Down to Leathley Bridge, one way to cross the River Washburn, and turn right to head to Pool. Pedal onwards to Arthington, ride under the viaduct that shares the name and turn right for the last heave uphill of the day.

The top of Creskeld Lane is in Bramhope, and there I decided to ride the A660 back to Headingley. Not a busy road today, until the shopping centre was reached. Down the hill to Kirkstall, manoeuvre around a reversing articulated wagon wondering why the driver did not go straight on the way the thing was pointing, and me onto the towpath again. Home is a doddle from there, I reached the end of my street with thirty four miles ridden and 2198 feet climbed, some of it a bi steep. Enough for a smile though, proper good ride and weather to match.

A lot of to-ing and fro-ing


----------



## theloafer (9 Nov 2021)

todays little jaunt was to be a short affair as rain was forecast .so i headed to my fav cafe in Barnard Castle but decided to go the reverse of my normal route for a change, well into the wind in the hope it will help blow me back lol.
off through the industrial estate to pick up the cycle path up to Heighington making my way for Piecebridge then on to Eppleby my other fav cafe stop but with only 15 miles under my belt to early to stop .
pressing on to Cadwell-Thorpe and then the crossing of the A66,it was here i fancied a change of route .instead of Greta Bridge and back over the A66 my normal way, i choose to go up through Bignall then drop down to the easier crossing of the A66 which takes you down the B6277 to Barnard Castle.
while sat eating my bacon+chip butty i ummm and arrred about the return leg , with an eye on the sky i opted to take the B6278 out up towards folly top then tuned right to head to Woodland. and now the wind was at my back i was flying along 14 gear of the Rohloff and hitting 34 mph whoooooo... back on the B6282 through Toft Hill and down through Woodhouses and Tindale Crescent crossroads. has it was only 1 pm i headed left towards Spennymoor via the Auckland way cycle path to see a mate and get a coffee.
left Spennymoor climbed up to Kirk Merrington -Leasingthorne-Old Eldon dropped down the Elephants trunk to Shildon station and the cycle path home. and still no rain  62 miles and very warm

Morning Ride | Ride | Strava


----------



## galaxy (10 Nov 2021)

theloafer said:


> a trip out to see a mate ,who is just out of hospital. he lives in Brandon .... which is only 15 miles up the road and just of the Bishop Auckland-Brandon railway path.. at Brandon so its always a great ride as its virtually all traffic free , ( all but 2 miles )
> i picked the track up just after the Newton Cap Viaduct on the right next to the entrance to the the Kynren show ground, the view from the viaduct was good this morning ... but seeing all the flower tribute's that are tied to the railings always make me feel sad and makes me glad of the people i have in my life.
> 
> Viaduct view
> ...


Great memories of cycling when I lived in the Nirth East


----------



## Fat Lars (10 Nov 2021)

I've just come across this thread as a new member and I would like say how fantastic it is. I'm no longer riding but look forward to reading about the rides that others have done or doing right now. Great!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Nov 2021)

*Yesterday's ride:*
I had some items to collect from town in the afternoon so decided to make a ride out of it. Took the cyclepaths round to Frankwell then, with my business done, headed through the Quarry (quite few people out enjoying the park), and along the riverside. A couple of young lads on bikes popped out from the path at Greyfriars Bridge without looking and got a fright to find me coming past. I always go wide here in case anyone does exactly that so missed them.

The tow path as far as the weir was fairly busy and at the weir itself there was a crowd with cameras apparently waiting to catch pics of the salmon leaping. I waited round for a few minutes but didn't see any. (I thought that happened earlier in the year ). (*Edit*: I've looked it up and it seems October and November are the salmon leaping season.)

I headed out of town via the old canal path to Uffington then took the lane to Upton Magna. With an overcast sky the light was fading already even though sunset was a while away. After the village I turned into the wind which slowed things down to Atcham and Cross Houses. Like last time out there were a few more cyclists around than I was expecting.

At Cross Houses I decided to extend the ride a bit and headed down the main road a bit then took the turning to Cound Stank. It was tempting to go a bit further still but the cloud to the southwest looked threatening so I headed towards Pitchford, Cantlop, Condover and braved the A49. I had a nice tailwind from Condover but the time of day meant the main road was a bit busy.

23.1 miles for this one at 12.8 average. Nothing special, just nice to be out.





Looking across the Quarry to the new St. Chad's church. (New is relative as it was built in the 1790s)





Activity at the Shrewsbury School boathouse.





The English Bridge.





Fish spotters at the weir.





After a slow start this year the autumn colours are coming along at Downton.





The Haughmond In at Upton Magna.


----------



## theloafer (10 Nov 2021)

todays ride was to down to Northallerton. once i got through Darlington the traffic was manageable went down the A167 to Croft-on-Tees left turn up through Hurworth then Neasham over the river Tees heading for Hornby. then on to Appleton Wiske , the weather was not playing ball today dark dampish and dismal but sun was due  .
once through Appleton Wiske it was on towards Deighton and then into Brompton .then just a short run into Northallerton and my coffee stop with a yummy sausage sarnie at the Terrace café just off the high street up a ally nice and peaceful .
out of Northallerton on the A167 then via the B6271 up to Yafforth , then took a right turn down a lane to head for Danby Wiske then on towards Streetlam then Pepper Arden and Atley Hill, and the B1263 which i took a left down to Scorton.
round the huge roundabout and off towards Moulton.here i turned right to head past the Croft racing circuit and back to the A167 going back into Darlington the way i came though.
i took the quiet way out via Cockerton the up towards Walworth Gate and on to Heighington, then for a change as it was early went left to go through Redworth on to shildon to drop down to the cycle path back into home . legs feeling it a little poss been my 3 ride this week either that or am getting old  grrrrr never checked Garmin 69.14 miles

Northallerton for a sausage sarnie | Ride | Strava









was so tempted to have a pint


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Nov 2021)

*Today: *Gav came over to meet up with Doug and I for one of our midweek evening rides. We headed over Lyth Hill to start with then round to Condover, Cantlop, Pitchford, Cound Stank, Berrington (taking the cleaner route utilising the A458) and back to town via Weeping Cross.

It was a nice leisurely ride with chat when the road conditions suited. We had a bit of a wait to cross the A49 which did seem particularly busy this evening, although the darkness may have made the streams of traffic look more daunting than usual. The roads after that were a lot quieter which did make for some good uneventful cycling.

A very pleasant ride on an evening that wasn't too cold and with no wind to speak of.

My speedometer shows 15.4 miles at 11 mph average.

I did grab a snapshot at the top of Lyth Hill. Do you think we are reflective enough?


----------



## gavgav (10 Nov 2021)

A midweek evening ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug was arranged and I headed out in milder weather than I expected, with hardly any wind, which is always nice at this time of year when things can be unpleasant.

I followed the cycle paths up to meet them and we then did a loop of the village, before heading up Lyth Hill, pausing for a chat at the summit. Quite busy with traffic heading up there and then when trying to get onto the A49 for a short section, but after that it quietened down to Condover and Cantlop, just a few cars were met.

I’d tried to come up with a bit of a variation on recent evening rides, difficult when we only aim for about 15 miles, but managed to do so and we headed towards Pitchford, Cound Stanks and via a short section on the A458, Berrington.

The final section was to Betton Abbots and then parted ways with 15.75 miles on the clock.


----------



## a.twiddler (11 Nov 2021)

My ride on 10/11/21. Desperate to get out on a bike, though hardly an epic ride.
Set up, tested, and secured a new set of bars and refitted the fittings today. Out for a test ride/shopping combined. The Humpert Englischer bars feel really good, having an eye level mirror also makes a big difference. 







Gears work fine, brakes feel good and the height of the bars is not so overpowering now. Mostly flat into town after negotiating the uphill traffic lights, then a long downhill where I easily exceed 25 mph even though I have to stop at a pedestrian crossing red light on the way. Into town at low speed, to my usual supermarket where I lock up outside. Shopping acquired, bunged in bag. Set off intending to return the same way. 

Crossing a busy car park, I feel the rear wheel suddenly start dragging. Is it the rear rollerbrake? Nothing obvious. I move the activating lever with a finger and it feels free enough. It continues to drag when I pedal so I take a less busy route in low gear and stop at a quiet spot to invesigate. As I roll it gently backwards I see some rubbery dust and realise that the back wheel has pulled over causing the tyre to rub on the chain stay. Cycling 101, though I am sure that it was properly tight after my last wheel-off when I put this Big Apple on. There is not a lot of chainstay clearance so any small movement will tend to cause contact. In fact I noticed some serrated washers missing and fitted some from my bits box at the time to prevent this sort of thing happening.

Anyhow, it is not just a matter of tightening up the wheel nuts. The torque arm frame fixing for the rollerbrake must also be slackened while straightening up the wheel then tightened up when the wheel nuts are tightened. Once the job is done I cycle gingerly then with more confidence up Gladstone St and Townfields Road. The wheel stays put up the hill so I am pleased with that. I manage the hill without difficulty. I get home and unload the shopping then put the bike away. Later, I recheck the alignment of the wheel and re tighten all the fixings.

Mileage 3.88 Max 25.5 Average 6.5.


 
Total Ascent:​  
120​  
ft​  
Total Descent:
 
119​  
ft​  
Start Elevation:
 
189​  
ft​  

 
End Elevation:
 
190​  
ft​   
Min Elevation:
 
127​  
ft​  
​  
Max Elevation:
 
215​  
ft​ 
According to Bikehike.


----------



## Archie_tect (11 Nov 2021)

Haven't been on my bike for over a month due til other things but must get out next week when things are a bit quieter!


----------



## Ian H (11 Nov 2021)

The usual pubrun yesterday evening. Met friend Richard in the High Street and set off to meet the others in Cranbrook. It started raining almost immediately, so on with the rain jacket. It was dry by the time we got to Cranbrook, so off with the sweaty jacket, and off with the others for a hilly ride to the pub... and as we climbed it rained again, so I took a layer off and donned the rain jacket once more, then sprinted to catch the others. 

The pub was friendly, the beer and chips good. Other cyclists came in and asked where we'd come from (answer all over East Devon). 

We went our separate ways home, four of us going the direct way home, peeling off at intervals. I was home by 11. Sixty km on the fixed.

Epilogue: the Garmin failed to record a lot of the route (user error, I think) so I had to plot my route shown here.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2021)

I suppose I could have stayed at home and caught up with a couple of podcasts and this week's Release Radar on Spotify, but that's not as much fun as getting out the 29er and going out for a ride while listening to them on a pair of Aftershokz. The route took in in a loop using as many of the bridleways around Trimley, Walton & Felixstowe as possible followed by the back road to the outskirts of Ipswich via Nacton and then home with a mix of on and off road bits via Bucklesham & Falkenham. 
I'd like to have done a bit more taking in Martlesham, Waldingfield & Newbourne, but run out of time due to an evening commitment in Cambridge


----------



## galaxy (12 Nov 2021)

Been a week since i got out last. So home early Thursday, got out for hour before it got dark, bit mucky on the Lanes but nice to be out. Seen a few other cyclists out and about.


----------



## Old jon (12 Nov 2021)

Looked a bit dim and dismal outdoors this morning, and I needed to check the adjustments I had made to the gear changing. So me and the Bob Jackson went off for a short ride.

Some thought before pedalling away made me decide on an odd route, maybe just in need of a change or something. So I set off for Leeds’ town centre, a large change already. And of course, it was busy. But there are bike tracks, and after City Square most of the traffic was inbound and I was heading for Kirkstall, leaving the city behind me. Once at Kirkstall, cross the river on one bridge, I think the original Kirkstall Bridge, and then turn right and cross the canal on another bridge.

This is Leeds and Bradford Road and it climbs. Not steep but for quite a distance, and by the time the road levelled there is a right turn leading down into Rodley. Then of course the road rises again. Just about all the way to Calverley. Ah well, keep pedalling, Greengates next and straight on until the right turn, downhill again, to Apperley Bridge. And I decided I wanted quiet riding so after crossing the swing bridge I turned right and rode away along the towpath.

And quiet it was. A few pedestrians, some with a dog or two. Maybe three cyclists riding in the other direction. And nothing moving on the canal. So a peaceful ride along to Rodley, roughly parallel to the road I had used earlier. Leave Rodley, still on the towpath, and find a very short stretch of totally deserted path to point the camera at.



The marina at Newlay is reached shortly after that, then Bramley Fall Lock. A short distance more and Forge Lock is there, and a convenient place to lean a bike for a photograph. So I did.






Kirkstall again, but on the canalside this time. And stay on there all the way to Office Lock. Back to the road for the final lap to home. Small numbers today, but a big grin. Just one thousand feet of climbing and twenty three miles ridden, still a good pedal around.

Looks like a long ride . . .


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Nov 2021)

Out on the Tricross at 9.40am with David from our village. A quick ride to Wighill where we met Simon from York and then headed off to The Watermill cafe near Knaresborough for early lunch. We returned via Copmanthorpe where Simon left us. Due to weather and a bad cold this is my first ride for 3 weeks! Good to get back on the bike.
49 miles with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## gavgav (13 Nov 2021)

A cloudy but mild Saturday morning and a chance to get my November 50k bagged. I’d been suffering from a painful wrist, since Wednesday’s ride, not a clue why, but thankfully it had eased a bit today.

There was a keen North Westerly wind, as I set out into it to begin with, up to Sundorne, with a short detour to see where I used to live with my Brother, nothing much has changed, except the door has been painted Black.

I then headed onto the old canal path, care needed with a carpet of damp and slippy leaf mulch, before joining roads to Uffington, Upton Magna, Withington and Isombridge, wind behind me for some of this section, which was nice. At Longdon on Tern I turned into it again and then followed the lanes to Rodington, Roden, Poynton and Bings Heath. Traffic a bit busier than I’d have liked, along the last couple of lanes.

I had the wind behind me as I climbed up Ebury Hill and East Haughmond, which helped and then the nice fast descent back to Upton Magna. I followed the Pelham road and encountered todays complete and utter moron. After the narrow section, there are a couple of bends, before the road opens out. A car followed me patiently and then just as she was about to safely overtake me on the straighter section, idiot behind her decided to overtake both her and me, blasting on the horn as he did so, Bullying his way through to match the reputation of the car he was driving. Just an astounding piece of idiotic moronic driving.

The rat run to Atcham was quite busy, as was the road to Cross Houses, but it quietened down again to Berrington, where I found a complete toilet seat in the middle of the road, as you do! and King St, where I paused for my 1 picture of the day, to show the autumnal view





The final section was through Betton Abbots and home with 33.76 miles on the clock, at 12.1mph avg


----------



## Donger (13 Nov 2021)

Only 21.3 miles today, but at a time when family commitments have made it difficult to get out at all, I'll take that. My mate Simon came round for a gentle pootle around the Severnside lanes. Plenty of other cyclists out ..... most of them overtaking us. I'm not saying Simon is slow, but while we were out my wife baked a cake for us, and it even had time to cool. She wasn't to know we had stopped off at the Stables Cafe at Saul Marina for coffee and, ahem, cakes. I reckon I probably put weight _on_ on this ride.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Nov 2021)

The bike shed opened for the first time this month this afternoon and the Defy extracted. A late even for me start due to a 1140 covid booster and with the light fading quickly these days only around a couple of hours were available in good light. To give the ride some purpose I made a start on a ABC of street names, slightly complicated by only counting those with something notable located along them.

Back street route paralleling sort of the up and down of Ripon Road and up Cold Bath Road passing the Prologue cycle shop with its £12,600 Pinnerellos. Across Otley Road at TLs brought me to *A*rthurs Avenue along which _Harrogate Grammar School _is located.




South west through the highest point of the ride and down Whinney Lane; complete now with a roundabout and a field of house. Then curved round to head NNE along *B*eckwith Head Road, the very off centre newish home of _Harrogate Police Station._




What should have been a simple crossing of Otley Road due to a set of TLs turned out to be a lengthy affair as the TLs are sensor operated and despite waving at it the TL sequence resolutely failed to activate the desired green light. Eventually a police car pulled up behind me and a green light. There had been a road accident here a few weeks back that was reported as demolishing a wall. It had also wiped out the road nameboard so a _RHS Garden Harlow Carr _notice regarding a permissive footpath parallel to *C*rag Lane sufficed and achieved both targets in one.




Headed east along Otley Road and completely forgot to turn towards the next sequential road so a loop back needed with the ascent of Valley Drive and through the Pine Woods as a reverse of part of the UCI circuit. At the turning into *D*uchy Road is _Brackenfield School._




East pass the Convention Centre, busy with people attending a “Comic Convention”




and Asda to reach *E*ast Parade, at the south end of which is the _Odeon _cinema, a Grade II Listed Building.




Across the Stray and onto a very tree leafed bridleway to the showground, pass Sainsbury’s and worked my way to the front inside of the queue of car waiting to turn right onto the A661. The lead car was a learner driver; the TL went green, I turned right – it was sometime before a car passed me. Left into *F*orest Lane with its entrance to the _Commonwealth War Graves_




The nameboard next to the planter was further on facing the junction with Forest Moor Road and wanting to head east on that road it suddenly became very busy so I decided on a loop to come back to the junction which was now pretty quiet. Onto Calcutt and Knaresborough, over the River Nidd on Low Bridge to join Abbey Road along the gorge; then back across the river and turned into *G*rimbald Crag Close, the location of the _Driving Test Centre _as signposted but disguised on the occupiers sign.




Another loop pass various car dealers and across the river and then the A59 and pass Lidl to reach *H*alfpenny Lane; along which is _Meadowside Academy._



Turned south west along Blind Lane, slightly confusingly it changed name halfway then back, now as a single track road joining onto the Boroughbridge Road and the well pedalled route over High Bridge, the A59 cyclepath and Bilton Lane. 24.79 miles 1644ft climbed.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Nov 2021)

solo metric century
39 miles to the cake stop at curborough hall farm thyme kitchen £6.20 for coffee and cake ! i think i was the 1st one one there  then rode home to make the mileage .


----------



## Old jon (14 Nov 2021)

It was going to be a fixed wheel ride today. Bike out of shed, tyre pressures checked. What’s that rattle? A loose spoke, oh, another one, cannot even see the nipple. Expletives aplenty, Spa out, fixed back in, will sort the wheel tomorrow. I hope.

Different bike, still the same intended route, so chug around Holbeck, then across the river on Crown Point Bridge. Up to the clock at Oakwood and turn left to ride past the posh gates of Roundhay Park on the way to Moortown Corner. A couple of right turns later and the bike is pointing to Slaid Hill and that gorgeous swoopy road all the way to East Keswick. Another Potts clock there, in a house wall where you would expect to see a bedroom window . . .

Up out of there and turn right on the A659. Ride to the edge of Collingham, turn left to cross the Wharfe at Linton and a pleasant surprise, the climb away from the bridge has been resurfaced, and it looks like the rest of the road will be as well. Wetherby next, and stop by the town hall for a munch. I was asked if I was there for the ceremony, guessed that she meant the Remembrance one and pointed to the litter bin and the banana I had just eaten. Point taken.

There is that rather large roundabout on the way out of Wetherby, the original intention had been to go straight on there, up to Wattle Syke. Some form of autopilot took over the navigation here, and I turned right to go to Collingham and the climb up Jewitt Lane. One day I will try this on the fixed, maybe next summer. Today I turned right just below the crest, onto Compton Lane, travelling away from Compton towards East Rigton. On the way there I remembered to turn on the camera.



More quiet roads on the way to Thorner, a fair number of bike riders about, which reminded me it was Sunday. And there was this gate that I just had to lean the bike against.






Down the hill into Thorner, a piper was marching his way to the church there. Looked impressive but I did not wait around for the performance. Sandhills was the chosen exit route, in the uphill direction with tired legs that were more tired after the climbing. They do not look that much but always take some effort. And then there is only downhill left. Back past the Oakwood Clock and almost into town before recrossing the Aire and the return to the street where I live. A smile for that, and the 1700 feet going up in thirty three miles of pedalling. Sorted!

No escape from the garthing ever!


----------



## geocycle (14 Nov 2021)

Lovely sunny morning so went exploring the single track roads above Kirby Lonsdale. The out route braided the Lancaster Canal. The Black and white canal as it was known exchanged coal and lime with Kendal. It is now cut through by the M6 which has isolated a northern stretch. Up Tinklers Bank and great views to the Howgills before dropping into Kirby for lunch. Several cafes shut so went al fresco with a pasty from the bakery. Nice 45 miles with 750 m of climbing.

Pictures below of Lancaster Canal looking north. The second is Ruskin’s View in Kirby Lonsdale as painted by Joseph Mallord, William Turner.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Nov 2021)

Just a little ride this afternoon. My Garmin refused to start, I only noticed after 2 miles.
My knee pain was quite painful up the steep hill of Yealmbury Hill.
I stopped on the bridge over the river Yealm in New England.











Then around through Battisborough and along the coast road. Nice clouds!


----------



## Ian H (14 Nov 2021)

200km yesterday, roughly following the ice-bound solstice ride of ten years ago. Seven of us out on an AUK DIY event.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Nov 2021)

Sunday afternoon and another leafy path for the Defy to pass along; this time in the local country park.




West along Penny Pot then south on the B6451 up to and down Norwood Edge and then the climbs away from Lindley Wood Reservoir to Farnley and down to Otley. Having navigated slow traffic due to the TLs in the centre headed west to the ABC roadname of *I*lkley Road on which is the _Grove Hill Club._




Took a loop to the south of Otley along Birdcage Walk and a narrow lane to reach the A659 opposite the rugby ground. East on the A road through Pool in Wharfedale and Arthington to join the A61 north over Harewood Bridge. Then up to Kirkby Overblow and onto the A658 north east turning off onto Rudding Lane where the TLs on the bridge were green but still a slog up the climb away. Joined the A661 north west with slow moving and queuing traffic passable on the inside. Turned off and a right turn into suburbia was made easy by a car driver giving way Across the Stray and normal Defy route home. 34.67 miles 2162ft climbed.


----------



## C R (14 Nov 2021)

Plan for today was the Longdon Tewkesbury loop with some minor variations, aiming to be back by nine.

Last weekend I was a bit underdressed, so today I wore my full autumn kit. Fully dark as I set off at quarter past six, out through Kempsey, then left for Kerswell Green and on to Kinnersley. Past Kinnersley some pink was starting to light the eastern horizon, and I took a left towards Dunstall. The tower looked interesting in the pre dawn gloom. 




Next was left at the Pershore Rd, and then right by the farm shop towards Strensham. Daylight was breaking now, and as the cloud cover was lifting the temperature was dropping, so nothing for it other than working harder to keep warm. 

Over the M5, and then head towards Upton, which was just stirring now. From here it was the standard run to the Mythe Bridge via Longdon. For some reason it was feeling harder work than usual, not managing to achieve anything like my normal speeds around here. I finally made to the bridge, and stopped for a bite and a drink. While I was stopped there a red velomobile went past, making much better speeds than I could ever dream of.

Stomach satisfied, I was now on my towards Bredon along the northern edge of Tewkesbury. I noticed a few ponies grazing in the verges just outside the town, which made me wonder, until I saw some traveller's wagons a parked a bit further up the road. Hadn't seen any of these for the last couple of years. 

My intention was to turn towards Eckington at Bredon, but there was a road closure sign at the turn, so decided to go go round the hill via Beckford and Elmley Castle. It was definitely harder work than I expected, and even the descent to Pershore, which is usually quick, took some pushing of the pedals. 

Another stop by the old bridge at Pershore, and then the last leg home via Wadborough and Littleworth taken slowly, as my legs were really not up to much speed. 

When I got home I noticed that the rear wheel didn't seem to move totally freely, and on closer inspection I realised that one of the brake pads was rubbing on the disc . I wonder how many virtual metres of elevation this added to the ride. That's the fettling for tomorrow. Good enjoyable ride nonetheless, though I was still slightly underdressed.

The map


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2021)

After what should have been a quick fettling session turned into something more protracted on Saturday my test ride on the Raleigh had to wait until Sunday afternoon. My regular Condover - Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage - Berrington route was used.

I've fitted a new pair of wheels to the Raleigh and while doing so found that the rear tyre was bulged in two places so had to get a new one of those too (have decided to try a Vittoria Revolution Tech). I neglected to check whether the spokes had been stress relieved so the start of the ride was accompanied by tinkling noises, which soon calmed down.

The A49 was a bit busy so I had to wait for a gap to get out onto it but after that it was reasonably quiet to Condover and along the road to Ryton, encountering a handful of other cyclists on the way. I'd usually pick up a tailwind after Longnor but today it was near enough a dead calm so no helping hand. One of the residents at Frodesley greeted me as I climbed the hill there and complimented me on the bike.

I enjoyed swooping through the bends on the way to Acton Burnell and down the couple of short, sharp descents on the way to Cound Moor. A small gear adjustment was wanted at the turn for Harnage then all ran smoothly through Cound (a remembrance themed flag hoisted today from what I could see of it) and along to the A458. I took the direct lane to Berrington then round to Kingstreet, Lyon's Lane and back to Condover before heading back to the A49.

It's nice to have quiet wheel bearings again and my first impression is that the new tyre gives a more supple ride than the previously fitted Marathon.

23.9 miles at 14.5 mph average.





View to the hills approaching Ryton. Shame it wasn't sunny like it had been in the morning.





Showing off the new wheels. Shiny!





This one came out a little disappointing; The light coming through the gap in the clouds was really orange in real life.


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Nov 2021)

14/11/21
An unseasonally fine afternoon so after some squirting of oil and checking of tyres on the Linear the garden chair hits the road once more. Out the back gate, out on to Swanlow Lane, through the uphill traffic lights (which remain on green for for long enough for me to sail through) and on to the A54 roundabout then downhill to the town centre. Reach a max of 22.5 on the way down, making me wonder if the brakes might be binding. The roads are busy for a Sunday. Left at the lights on to Grange Lane then follow it to the access to the Whitegate Way. Up the steep slope, temporarily blinded by the orange eye of the Westering sun striking through the the trees. No need for any ridiculously low gears, my legs manage despite not having any testing rides since my trip to mid Wales a month and a half ago.

The surface is muddy in places and dry and gritty in others. Soon I’m annoyingly aware of an intermittent gritty grinding from the back mudguard. There isn’t much space in there particularly towards the front, and I press on, expecting it to stop once the excess mud or whatever falls off.

This doesn’t happen so anticipating a twig having got in there I lie the bike down for a look. Nothing there, so I carry on with my ride. The noise subsides at times but returns. I put up with it, making a note to check the mudguard alignment at some time after getting home.

I carry on, enjoying the autumn colours and hoping that my mudguard doesn’t collect too many technicolour leaves. The Linear was originally manufactured with a 26” rear wheel. A previous owner fitted a 700C wheel hence the limited space inside the mudguard.






I arrive at Whitegate car park and find that the conveniences, which have been closed for a good chunk of the last 18 months, are open. Being of a certain age I never waste the opportunity to take a leak so dive in to inspect the plumbing. Out again, and under way. I notice that the sun is near the horizon so press on a bit. This is not aided by the crowds of walkers, dog walkers and cyclists. There are even a few horse riders.

Feeling quite good, I glance at my bike computer to see what speed I’m doing. This is mounted on a bracket quite far forward in my line of sight, but not immediately visible when I’m looking where I’m going. I’m rewarded by the uninformative sight of two metal contacts on a plastic base. I think back to when I last looked at my speed. I’d been too distracted by the noise from my rear mudguard to be forever checking my speed. The last time was before I laid the bike down to look for that twig. I surmise that it might have fallen off while the bike was on its side. I remembered that it fell off on 17/7/21 when the bike went over while I was wrestling with a bridleway gate, when I spotted it straight away. The clip wasn’t all that secure. Annoyed, I decide it isn’t worth going back now, as I am going to go back that way later. I carry on, passing more walkers, and making room for oncoming horse riders. Quite a few family groups with small children on bikes.

I come to Kennel Lane bridge and the rideable part of the old line becomes narrower and muddy. The tyres seems to pick up more of it and the mudguard noise becomes louder. I come to a large party of walkers travelling in my direction and taking up the whole width but they are making such a lot of noise that they can’t hear me. I hang back and freewheel as the line slopes downhill at this point. I catch them up again just before a bridge carrying a minor A road over the line. It is made narrower by a row of concrete supports. Nevertheless someone at the back says “cyclist” and they all stand to one side and I go past. The line is in a gloomy cutting at this point but the sun is lighting up the colourful foliage higher up.

I continue down the slope and pass under the A49 through a wide arched bridge. The cutting becomes shallower and brighter. I continue to pass walkers and cyclists coming uphill. The line levels out and I soon find myself on an embankment. I come to a signboard and a picnic bench where I stop for a snack.






Various walkers, cyclists, dogs etc continue to pass by. While I’m putting my rubbish back in my bag to take home I hear a rustling and a very fluffed out collie type dog stops at a distance and barks at me. I say “hello dog” and it stops barking. Its lady owner arrives and calls it and they both carry on.

I head back the way I came. The slope doesn’t seem so steep and my legs manage all right. After passing through a couple of bridges I come across a horse rider stopped on the right to let a sporty cyclist with hi vis and flashing lights coming towards me get past. The horse is stamping its hooves and shaking its head so I say would it be better if I stopped and let you get past? The no-nonsense lady rider says ”Thank you. He’s just being obnoxious because he doesn’t like to stop” . Once going, the horse seems more settled, and they go past without more ado.

I keep going, and see less passers by now, as it’s getting darker in the shady parts of the trail. I pass under the Kennel Lane bridge, and the surface improves immediately. I find myself changing up, and the slope eases.

Whatever’s stuck in the mudguard is still there, but the drier surface is helping to clear mud from the tyre. I’m going well now and slowly overhaul a man jogging who is travelling at a good pace. I’m about to ring my bell because I don’t think he can hear me over the steady thump of his feet but he glances over his shoulder and moves aside.

As I approach Whitegate Station bridge the trees fall away and the trail is brighter. I pass under the recently refurbished and reinforced bridge and pass the platform and buildings of Whitegate Station.

The track is muddy in parts and the mudguard becomes noisy again. I take a detour across the car park to the conveniences and inspect the plumbing once more.

I experimentally wheel the bike backwards hoping that whatever might be lurking in the rear mudguard might be persuaded to fall out but no such luck. I put the lights on and continue on my way. I’ve ridden this and similar trails before on this bike with no mudguard problems. The mudguard isn’t loose and hasn’t moved, and the wheel is central. It will need further investigation.

It’s level then downhill once back on the trail. There’s a lot of ambient light but it’s dark beneath the trees. I stop at the spot where earlier I laid the bike down to look for the twig or whatever might be causing the mudguard noise in the hope of finding the AWOL bike computer but no joy. I press glumly on.

I stop at a break in the trees to look at the mist rising up from the fields. Although I’m on an embankment I can feel the damp chilly air.






As I trundle on I pass a couple of unlit cyclists coming the other way then an increasing light from behind heralds a cyclist in a hurry who passes me in a blaze of light and soon is gone.

Before long I am descending the access ramp to Grange Lane where I turn right, drop down a dip and am soon climbing up to the populated area. I surprise myself at how easily I am climbing. I don’t feel particularly Herculacious but I’m obviously still fitter than I thought. As I’m climbing I hear shouting and cheering across the fields and assume that something is going on at the sports centre. I pass through the sports centre car park and see a marquee. I turn a corner and see a dispersed crowd watching a football match. They are intent on watching the football so I manage to ride quietly by. It is quite misty and it is strange to see the indistinct figures running about in the gathering gloom. I wonder why they aren’t using one of the main football pitches.

As I come to a turn in the path and emerge from behind a hedge I see why. The main sports pitches are at a lower level and are covered by a blanket of mist. It is brilliant white and though the sun has set the sky is still light. The mist has a sharp line along the upper surface. Above, it is clear, below, shining white mist. My path runs straight for it and as I descend it is a surreal experience. One second I’m in the clear, next I’m in a lake of water vapour. As the path descends gently at this point I have the bizarre experience of the bike and its low mounted light disappearing from sight below me, lighting it up with a white glow from within, while my upper body is still in the clear. Unfortunately no photo as there's just not enough light. I can see along the top of the mist, and the only thing that disturbs it in the still air is me. Then I’m in a chill white soup. I slow right down. Two dark shapes appear talking loudly in front of me, then turn off across the grass and disappear. I can see the difference between the grass either side and the path in front, but not much else. Somewhere ahead a tall dark shape and a small dot turn on to the path but as I’m going so slowly they fade and disappear. I look up and am surprised to dimly see the sky and a tiny moon. The hunched dark shape of a waste bin appears on the left, then the path starts to rise. Before I know it I’m at the A frame barrier. I paddle through in the murk and then pedal unexpectedly easily up the steep lane beyond. I come out of the mist and head for the road. Through an estate, on to Delamere St, wondering at the amount of traffic which has magically appeared.

I slow down approaching the A54 roundabout. Traffic is controlled by a traffic light at the preceding exit, but traffic from Delamere St must control their own destiny. I’m still rolling as I reach the roundabout and just as I get on it I see the traffic at the lights start to move. I pedal furiously to get to my exit but get a severe dose of beeping at for my pains from someone who must not be delayed at any cost. Well pardon me for adding .002 seconds to your journey, mate. This vehicle carried on round the roundabout, so what was that all about then?

I roll along Swanlow Lane keeping a wary ear out and an eye on the mirror but despite the volume of traffic they all give me plenty of room. I’m soon home. I give the rear wheel and mudguard a good hosing but nothing unusual appears. Looks like I’ll have to get serious with the tools to solve this mystery.

Distance 14.35 miles. Max Speed 22.5mph. Average speed? Only the computer knows, and it ain’t telling.


��

 
Total Ascent:​  
408​  
ft​  
Total Descent:
 
407​  
ft​  
Start Elevation:
 
184​  
ft​  


 
End Elevation:
 
185​  
ft​  
​  
Min Elevation:
 
121​  
ft​  
​  
Max Elevation:
 
284​  
ft​ 

According to Bikehike


----------



## Fat Lars (15 Nov 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> After what should have been a quick fettling session turned into something more protracted on Saturday my test ride on the Raleigh had to wait until Sunday afternoon. My regular Condover - Longnor - Acton Burnell - Harnage - Berrington route was used.
> 
> I've fitted a new pair of wheels to the Raleigh and while doing so found that the rear tyre was bulged in two places so had to get a new one of those too (have decided to try a Vittoria Revolution Tech). I neglected to check whether the spokes had been stress relieved so the start of the ride was accompanied by tinkling noises, which soon calmed down.
> 
> ...


Reading about stressing your spokes brought back a memory of mine when I had attempted to replace a broken spoke and couldn't get it true so took it into the LBS. I got it back and tried it out straight away. Unfortunately I must have done some damage as going over a bump well into my training ride and about 2 hours from home I heard a loud twang and abruptly stopped. The wheel was about 4 inches out of true and the rim destroyed. Unridable. I have never done any wheel truing since.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Nov 2021)

Plan yesterday was a run out of Glasgow through Paisley and Lochwinnoch ,carry on to the Ayrshire coast and then a train back to the city.

But the weather by the time we reached Lochwinnoch was very wet and misty , so we ditched the planned route over Fairlie Moor and just detoured back towards Glasgow.
Mileage wise it was around the same.


----------



## galaxy (15 Nov 2021)

Got out today about Half 2 and managed 20 miles round the lanes. Bit of mizzle but very enjoyable


----------



## Tribansman (15 Nov 2021)

Got the train out to Ipswich to pick up eBay purchased single speed bike. 

Then cycled the 100 miles back to pick up mini T from school. Cracking ride, loved the simplicity of just pedalling and it's in great nick. Struggled when gradient exceeded 7% but that was only a couple of climbs. Mixture of A-roads and lanes, all pretty quiet so a lovely chilled ride through the Suffolk, Cambs and Herts countryside. Stayed dry and virtiually windless so conditions favourable.

Mini T excited to see another new bike and see if he could beat me in a few sprints on our ride home. The little pest kept his biggest effort for the steepest, not bad tactics for a 7 year old 

Averaged just over 16mph. Chuffed with that as was a month ago that I broke my sternum.


----------



## HarryTheDog (16 Nov 2021)

Me and the Missus havent sat astride a bike for the last 2 months so decided yesterday since we both had the day off,to go for a gentle pootle. We decided to do a out and back up the Lea valley Canal path to West Ham. When I say pootle we only averaged 9 mile per hour
It was pleasant apart from one incident. We came up behind a middle aged woman with very long dyed ginger hair dressed very much Hippie style. We both slowed ,dinged out bells and even gave out a good morning. She did not react or move out of the middle of the path. No problem we just went around her on the grass. This raised a torrent of abuse, you should slow down, ring your bell etc etc. 
I took her as just being one of those people who hates cyclists and will shout at anyone so ignored her. My Missus was quite upset that she may have done something wrong. I assured her it was just a cycle hater and engaging with her would be completely pointless and just make it worse.

A hour later we came back the same way , in front were a family of 4 and the lady was stood by the path telling them all off. I told the missus to stay close carried on at just above walking pace, the woman of course gave us some gob. I then looked back to find my Missus had stopped to take issue with her . I groaned and went back. She was not shouting but was in conversation mode. Turns out she lives on one of the boats and simply does not want ANY cyclists cycling past her "home". My missus was trying to make a case for people cycling on the path but the woman was not having it. In her opinion all cyclists should dismount when a pedestrian is come across.
I wondered how many cyclists this woman actually shouts at every day, must be quite a few.


----------



## All uphill (16 Nov 2021)

HarryTheDog said:


> Me and the Missus havent sat astride a bike for the last 2 months so decided yesterday since we both had the day off,to go for a gentle pootle. We decided to do a out and back up the Lea valley Canal path to West Ham. When I say pootle we only averaged 9 mile per hour
> It was pleasant apart from one incident. We came up behind a middle aged woman with very long dyed ginger hair dressed very much Hippie style. We both slowed ,dinged out bells and even gave out a good morning. She did not react or move out of the middle of the path. No problem we just went around her on the grass. This raised a torrent of abuse, you should slow down, ring your bell etc etc.
> I took her as just being one of those people who hates cyclists and will shout at anyone so ignored her. My Missus was quite upset that she may have done something wrong. I assured her it was just a cycle hater and engaging with her would be completely pointless and just make it worse.
> 
> ...


Mental health services are inadequate. Maybe this person is struggling with her demons.

Not sure I'd be able to remember that if she shouted at me!


----------



## Old jon (16 Nov 2021)

A bit dull out there this morning, but I did have a go at sorting out the front wheel of the fixed yesterday. So it seemed like a good idea to find out if it worked.

And it did. But I will keep a check on it for quite some time I think. I chose a simple flatlands route today, one of the regular rides when I take the fixed out. The usual detour around Holbeck, away towards Crown Point and to the Armouries and the track downstream. Very quiet this morning, cross the river, just where the Aire and Calder Navigation starts. A bit lower down there is another bridge, back across the Aire on that and a cormorant flew across my track in front of me. Don’t often see them that close, the pic was taken on the East coast.






Keep going downstream, Thwaites Mill is next. The river is away out of sight on my left and the canal is to the right. Turn right, before reaching the mill, and cross the canal. A bridge is available. A leaf covered track leads to the next bridge, up a steep ramp. Lift the bike over the armco at the top, cross both bridge and road, so back with the canal on the right. And descend to towpath level again. Down this, hardly the stairway to heaven . . .






After that it is easy riding, and peaceful too. OK the M1 crosses both waterways, but high up enough to mute the traffic noise. Nothing but the breeze moving on the canal, on this stretch. Reach Fishponds Lock and cross the canal again, another length of leaf covered track which eventually reaches Woodlesford Lock.



Then back on the road, rising to Swillington and beyond, on the way to Garforth. The view towards Hook Moor was shrouded in mist, this mattered little as I was going there anyway and would have a closer view. A free run around the roundabout there, first, then up to cross the railway lines, staying on the A642 all the way to the roundabout above the M1. Straight on to the gates at Lotherton House and then turn left.

From Aberford, take Cattle Lane to Barwick, and then Scholes. A very short length of the A64 and a bit more bike carrying to put tyres on tarmac on Thorner Lane. Skeltons Lane follows and Red Hall Lane goes to the A58. And I go left there all the whizzy way back to Leeds’ centre and cross back over the Aire at the Armouries. Very close to home now, a grin found its way to my face and at my front door thirty miles after leaving it, with 1368 feet of climbing in with all that. A good ‘un, and the front wheel is too!

The garthing's contributions . . .


----------



## jongooligan (16 Nov 2021)

We're in the Lake District this week. This is the pick of the rides I've done so far.

It was Mrs. jg's turn to go out this morning so after she'd completed her circuit of Derwentwater I grabbed an early lunch and set off for the Newlands valley. After picking my way carefully through the traffic congested lanes of Braithwaite I was suddenly free in the open countryside round the back of Catbells.





Newlands valley side of Catbells

There was a playful breeze ruffling the fallen leaves as I pedalled on but nothing to hinder progress. What did hinder progress was Farmer Palmer herding a flock of Swaledale sheep along the road, riding a quad and accompanied by the obligatory slavering collies. It gave me an excuse to stop for a blow and take some more pics.





Upper Newlands valley

Those hills are Hindscarth and Robinson (I think). Named after a local firm of solicitors (possibly). Once the sheep had been shooed into Keskadale farmyard the real graft began with a short single chevron climb into the upper valley. It's a magnificent prospect from the top of this climb. The hills at the top of the valley huddle together and a ribbon of tarmac can be seen climbing between them while the tresses of Moss Force draw the eye away from the pain to come.

And come it does. Double chevrons on this section and that playful breeze is now a powerful, spiteful monster trying to hurl me back to Braithwaite. I gave up. Forced to a standstill, once my left foot had dabbed the road I knew I'd be unable to start pedalling again into such a strong wind on such a steep gradient. Another excuse to get the camera out then.





Moss Force near Newlands Hause

After walking up the final 200m of the pass I raced a couple of cars down the other side into Buttermere.





Buttermere Bentley





Buttermere

High Stile and Red Pike in the background (I think)





Crummock Water

Had a wonderful ride along the lake side with a now friendly wind bowling me swiftly along. The scenery, although still picturesque was becoming much less dramatic as the road dropped towards Cockermouth. That wasn't on my route though and I took a tiny lane that brought me to Hopebeck. The turn off this lane onto an even narrower one was blocked by a bloke sat in a blue VW staring at his satnav. I got off the bike and squeezed past the front of his car which galvanised him to action and he sped off towards Buttermere.





Skoggy lane at Hopebeck

Two minutes later as I was cranking up the side of Hope Beck a car came speeding up behind me. Guess who? Yes it was the blue VW. I did the right thing and stopped to let him by. Didn't get even the faintest acknowledgement from blue VW bloke. Grrrr! But less than thirty seconds later guess who's coming back down the hill towards me? This time I rode on, making it clear it was his turn to stop, which he reluctantly did.





Gated road above Hopebeck

Once through the gate the surface of the road became much smoother and the climbing was benign compared to the Newlands valley so I made good progress to the top of this pass. At the top I could see heavy showers queueing up to the west so I didn't hang about. There's a bit of a rollercoaster from here to the B5292 which climbs easily up to Whinlatter Pass. All that was left was a screaming descent into Braithwaite for a huge mug of tea and a slice of Bryson's Lakeland Plum Bread.


----------



## derrick (16 Nov 2021)

First Monday ride for a long time, getting my mojo back, went out to Redbourne with a mate, stopped for a coffee and a chat. hopefully make it a regular thing weather permitting, https://www.strava.com/activities/6260873438


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2021)

Fat Lars said:


> Reading about stressing your spokes brought back a memory of mine when I had attempted to replace a broken spoke and couldn't get it true so took it into the LBS. I got it back and tried it out straight away. Unfortunately I must have done some damage as going over a bump well into my training ride and about 2 hours from home I heard a loud twang and abruptly stopped. The wheel was about 4 inches out of true and the rim destroyed. Unridable. I have never done any wheel truing since.


Sounds a bit like my first attempts at spoke replacement and wheel truing. It's worth persisting with as it's a useful skill to have and not as much of a dark art as it is sometimes portrayed.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2021)

My plan for a long ride this morning got scuppered by a disturbed night so I couldn't face the early start. Later in the morning I took the dog for a walk on Lyth Hill instead and watching the profusion of showers marching across the landscape was secretly glad that I wasn't out cycling in that.

After lunch I got the Raleigh out and decided to true and stress-relieve the wheels properly. Much happier with them now. A test ride beckoned and I decided to just do a repeat of the route from Sunday.

I was setting out a bit later in the day and the A49 was fairly busy with school run traffic, as was the road to Condover. After that it was better and I seemed to be getting along better than last time despite riding into the wind (a small saddle adjustment seemed to have helped there).

I had the wind behind me after Longnor and got along at a very nice swift pace, catching up with a tractor and trailer for a while until the chain jammed. (My fault - the back wheel hadn't quite gone back in square). With that sorted I carried on to Acton Burnell then towards Cound Moor with the sunset giving a nice light. The light faded quite quickly after that as I rode through Harnage and Cound (same flag flying as last time). The A458 was quite busy this evening so I was glad I was only on it for a short stretch.

On Lyons Lane one of my front lights dropped onto the low power setting - I should have done a top up charge. The other lasted the rest of the trip fine though so still plenty of light on the road. The A49 was busy with the evening rush but luckily I reached it in time for a bit of a lull so it wasn't too bad.

23.9 miles at 14.6 mph average. Enjoyed that.






Sunset seen from the turning for Harnage.


----------



## Glow worm (17 Nov 2021)

I had Monday off, the sun was out so time for a ride. Kingfisher Nature Reserve near Ely the destination.






Ely Cathedral, seen (just!) from the look out deck.






I’d heard on the grapevine rare spoonbills were about and sure enough there they were (rubbish shot through my scope). A great white egret drifted in as well while I was there.






Most of my rides combine 3 of my favourite things, birding, listening to radio stations that used to broadcast from boats, and of course cycling.






lots of room on the deck for the bike.






Heading home with some wonderful autumn colours.






Paused at Burwell Fen as the sun set. 3 barn owls made for good company on the last leg.

A relaxed 22 miles ride here in the flatlands.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Nov 2021)

Wednesday morning and the ebikes first outing of the month on work related matters which just coincidently virtually fitted with the next two ABC roadnames; *J*ames Street, a main shopping street which still manages to cling on to two banks, _Barclays_ and what was a Yorkshire Bank is now a _Virgin Money,_








and *K*ing's Road where a small open area contrasts sharply with the facing _Harrogate Convention Centre _and the _Crowne Plaza_ as its adjacent hotel is currently known.








Just 5.4 miles but at 76.3ft/mile it kept the motor occupied.


----------



## gavgav (17 Nov 2021)

Another Wednesday evening ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, with a route I’ve not done for a long while and some hills to get the legs working.

I layered up with thermals, due to perceiving it would be cold out, but to begin with it was actually warmer than I’d expected.

We meandered our way out of Shrewbury, with very busy traffic negotiated and then onto the lanes to Betton Abbots and King Street, where we joined Lyons Lane, towards Condover. We didn’t go all the way though, as I turned us off to Allfield and round the back of the cricket club, 2 lanes I’ve not used for a couple of years.

The crossing of the A49, across a nasty junction, wasn’t too bad, but the lane to Exfords Green was busy, as was the rat run up Long Lane and that is frequently the case along there.

We then began the main climb up to Oaks, getting the interest of a couple of dogs who were determined to see us off “their land”! I wondered how Doug would cope with the climb, but he was fine and shows he can do it, we just need to somehow encourage him to get out more, I’ve tried!!

The descent down to Plealey was good fun, just making sure that care was taken on a couple of rough sections. I thought it was a while since I’ve gone down that way and Strava confirms it was FIVE years ago…….where on earth does time go?

It’s downhill most of the way to Annscroft from there and the full moon was lighting the landscape up beautifully. I did think of stopping to take a photo, but I know that it wouldn’t have come out in any way to really show how beautiful it looked, so didn’t bother.

The main road back through Hook a Gate was busy, but fairly quick with no wind blowing, but the temperature had really dipped now and I was glad of the thermals.

We finished off through Meole Village and parted ways, for our short remaining miles home. Really enjoyed that one and whilst a lot of it was busy with traffic, without exception they were all courteous and well behaved, which is well needed after other recent rides.

17.83 miles


----------



## Fat Lars (18 Nov 2021)

gavgav said:


> We then began the main climb up to Oaks, getting the interest of a couple of dogs who were determined to see us off “their land”!


When I first started cycling I rode past some Travellers and was chased by one of their dogs up the road. It caught me and I felt Its bite on my calf muscle. The effort to get away from it was for greater than I had thought possible and within seconds i had left it behind. It was then I noticed that the effort had made my saddle had dip at the front by a good 3 inches. It just shows that you don't know your own strength.


----------



## All uphill (18 Nov 2021)

Out on the Spa today with a resolve to take my time and look around. 

Left Taunton and made my first stop at Angersleigh church. Here's the ancient font:





Lots of babies have been dipped in that!

Up the Blackdown hills (slowly) and through Rosemary Lane to Hemyock. I can imagine what "restoring peace" involved.






Quick look at the castle







On to Culmstock where I sat in the church porch eating my sandwich and rejoicing in the lovely music being played by an early music consort.

Here's the church complete with tree growing in the tower:






On to Nicholashayne where some cows had escaped into the road. I haven't herded cows in more than 40 years, but I'm delighted to report that I've still got the knack! Beef back in the field and on to Wellington and then home.

32 miles, very slow, lots of photos.


----------



## gavgav (18 Nov 2021)

Fat Lars said:


> When I first started cycling I rode past some Travellers and was chased by one of their dogs up the road. It caught me and I felt Its bite on my calf muscle. The effort to get away from it was for greater than I had thought possible and within seconds i had left it behind. It was then I noticed that the effort had made my saddle had dip at the front by a good 3 inches. It just shows that you don't know your own strength.


These ones didn’t chase us too far, after the owner shouted “come and get your dinner” to the one that was on the road!! Only ever had one chase me properly and it didn’t attack but just followed me for ages until after stopping twice I persuaded it to go home


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Nov 2021)

Almost no wind at all today – a rarity in Brittany. I rode a favourite loop this afternoon – out to Gaël, north to Trémorel then home via Illifaut .. but today I extended it by heading west from Trémorel to Merdrignac in order to see the _chapelle_ at St Brieuc-des-Bois, then coming SE out of Merdrignac back to Illifaut and passing another _chapelle_ at Penhouët Butteau.

68km of mostly grey skies, quiet roads and two charming _chapelles_.

The _chapelle_ at St Brieuc-des-Bois …






.and the other one at Penhouët Butteau


----------



## C R (19 Nov 2021)

Finally managed to get a gap at lunchtime and went out for a spin taking advantage of the weather. 

A bit of a new route, via Littleworth and Wadborough, but then turning left towards Drakes Broughton and then to Besford Bridge to follow Rebecca Rd to Croome and then back via High Green, Pirton, Stonehall Common and down Hatfield. Just over 16 miles in pretty much exactly an hour. 

As I was getting to the main road at the start another cyclist went past. I didn't think to try to follow, as he seemed fitter than me, but without much trying I managed to keep him in sight until he turned right in Wadborough and I turned left. Lots of cyclists out, no doubt taking advantage of the temperatures. 

The map


----------



## Old jon (19 Nov 2021)

Very cheerful and bright out there this morning, and a bit of breeze. So good for November, I will enjoy taking advantage of weather like this.

Take the Bob Jackson today, with the intention of riding on a bit of the A660, and other roads as well. The first being the roads to and into Holbeck. And then I left the roads behind for a while and pedalled up the towpath of the Leeds and Liverpool canal as far as Viaduct Road. Cannot go far without a road. Up the hill to Headingley, a right and then left turn and up the next slope to Lawnswood. Turn right to ride through Adel and then alongside the fields full of sheep until the descent of Kings Road takes me back into housing.

This is Bramhope, turn right and go to the next set of traffic lights, at the former Dyneley Arms. And turn right there, leaving the A660 behind, for a swift ride down Pool Bank in the sunshine. Yup, sunshine here in Yorkshire in November. Look at the video, I am casting a shadow.



Through the village and carry straight on to cross the River Wharfe. The next turn left, signposted Leathley, is taken. A quieter road, past a couple of farms and a bend northwards there is a left turn that crosses the River Washburn, on Leathley Bridge. And the road then climbs up to Farnley. And so do I. Not sure who the woman referred to is . . .






Then down the other side of the hill, into Otley. Back over the Wharfe there and suddenly the gears changed themselves! A hundred yards later I could see (almost) what had happened, changed to the smallest sprocket and stopped in Chevin Cycles’ car park. Yes, the cable clamp bolt had vibrated loose. Or maybe I did not tighten it fully. Not a problem, loosen bolt, pull cable tight, tighten bolt properly and check that the gears select nicely. Success.

Up Leeds Road from there and return to the Dyneley Arms from the other direction. And continue, the A660 is ridden all the way to Headingley, where a right turn descends still further to Kirkstall. Onto the towpath again, quiet riding is addictive, and pedal all the way to Office Lock. Not strictly accurate of course, I did not pedal all the way. Gears usually have a freewheel.

That little bit of Hunslet before I reach home, with a smile. It really has been a good ride, helped by the unseasonably mild weather. A total of 1788 feet of upwards stuff in thirty two miles of riding. And the legs can feel it.

Indications of directions


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Nov 2021)

Out on the Tricross at 10.15am for a meet up with friends Martin & Gaynor. Gaynor hasn’t cycled for a bit so the pace was very steady into York. A stop for coffee and raspberry frangipani at Naburn Marina then back home.
31.7 miles with an average of 13.5 mph.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Nov 2021)

Old jon said:


> Not sure who the woman referred to is . . .
> 
> View attachment 618402


 Queen Victoria, was constructed to celebrate her Diamond Jubilee https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1150038 Nice to see it revealed after being covered over on Sunday by a climate change protest banner.


----------



## Fat Lars (20 Nov 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Queen Victoria, was constructed to celebrate her Diamond Jubilee https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1150038 Nice to see it revealed after being covered over on Sunday by a climate change protest banner.


Interesting use of the word "wrought". From google it means something like "made or done in a careful or decorative way". I'm going to start using it in everyday conversation so as to sound clever.


----------



## Ian H (20 Nov 2021)

I rode the Breakfast in Bampton 100 today, adding another 45km riding to the start & home. Started the day with muesli before heading off, then a bacon roll at the start, and then cake & hot chocolate at a cafe in Bampton. Rode nearly all day with a few friends, though they're out of shot below. Had a beer at the finish before the ride home. First proper ride on the fixed-wheel for more than a year.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2021)

Another touch late Saturday ride, due to having the shower repaired, on a contract, with apparently everything bar the casing renewed. Same initial route as last week to Cold Bath Road turning off before passing Prologue Cycles and a left turn on right turn off Otley Road followed by around two sides of Trinity Methodist Church to arrive at the ABC roadname board for *L*eeds Road – the area beyond the path was the location of the cycle parking for the 2019 UCIs and across Otley Road the location of the fan park.




Onto Otley Road and pass the Methodist Church again to the join, at a roundabout, Leeds Road briefly to reach _St Marks Church_, a Grade II listed building https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1247825




Moisture was evident, the waterproof jersey was a good decision; Calcutt and the Nidd Gorge, to *M*anse Lane, the home of _Knaresborough Town AFC _who play in the 9th tier, Northern Counties East League Premier Division, and plainly were playing away.




B6164 to Wetherby where _The_ _Royal Oak_ is located on *N*orth Street




A661 to Spofforth then through Follifoot and again the TLs on Rudding Lane stayed green; up the climb away quicker than last week and thereafter the same route. 28.5 miles 1624ft climbed 12.9mph avg.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Nov 2021)

Late Sunday morning, cold, cold strong wind and a bright low sun greeted the ebike on a journey into town to use up £1.50 worth of Holland & Barratt vouchers on a bag of potato starch. Initially a false start as once again the Wahoo was going crazy and I had to delete and reacquire the sensors only then to realise I had forgot to pick up the store card.

Flour obtained set about wiping off a few more ABC roadnames. It quickly became apparent Christmas shopping mayhem had started with cars queuing up a hill for a multi-storey; I opted to wheel the bike pass which transpired to be a good choice as the road was straight into the sun and brought me to *O*xford Street and the _Wesley Chapel_, a Grade II listed building https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1294005 breaking up the otherwise shopping street.





Nearby on *P*arliament Street are the _Turkish Baths_ located in part of the Royal Baths, another Grade II listed building https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1149476




Pass Prologue Cycles to reach *Q*ueen’s Road and _The_ _Duchy Hospital_




Looped back to the Royal Baths and thereafter the _Royal Hall _, a more important Grade II* listed building https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1315842 on *R*ipon Road - the road nameboard being some distance along the road beyond the hill.




6.5 miles @ 94ft/mile.


----------



## geocycle (21 Nov 2021)

Cold and bright with some frost causing the first spread of salt this winter. Did one of my winter rides up toward Kendal and the lovely village of Sedgwick, crossed the Kent and headed toward Sizergh Castle. Rather than sample NT fayre I headed to Levens Village and then down to Levens Hall. Levens hall is renowned for its topiary garden and leather wall hangings. The latter might be considered kinky were they not 16th century. The refurbed tea room is excellent with a superb range of cakes. Back via the Kent estuary with views across to Whitbarrow and the old man of coniston. 44 miles and 760m of up.


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Nov 2021)

Due to other demands on my time I haven’t managed to get out on my bike for a while apart from some commuting so it was good to get out today.
It’s noticeably colder today so warmer base layers were needed. Set off to Whixall as far as Hollinswood then to Fenns Wood, Fenns Bank and Alkington. Turned off to Tilstock and back down the next lane to Whixall, Coton back onto the Whitchurch road via Steele Heath. Took the first lane to Prees and past the sports field to Edstaston. 
Decided to add some miles by alternating right and left turns for a bit which took me to Horton in a very roundabout sort of way. Onto the newly repaired Ellesmere road as far as the turning to Loppington , Lyneal, Northwood and through the road closed signs towards home. Looks like tomorrow’s commute is going to need some detours again due to the road closures which seem to have been going on for weeks ☹️. 34.9 miles on a lovely sunny day even if it was a bit cold and breezy. Lots of cyclists and horse riders about.


----------



## gavgav (21 Nov 2021)

Upon leaving the house this morning, it was apparent someone had switched the Arctic on out there, a strong and bitter North Westerly wind, but beautiful sunshine. Thermals from head to toe meant I was well prepared though.

I was directly into the wind through Shrewsbury suburbia, Bicton, Montford Bridge and Shrawardine, finally turning out of it by the Nesscliffe MOD base.

From there it was onto Pentre, where a few cyclists were waiting for the Royal Hill pub to open, Melverley and Crew Green.

The main road to Coedway was busier than the quiet lanes had been, before I turned up Pecknall Lane and the long climb, but with a tailwind that helped me nicely and then down to Halfway House.

Crossed the A458 and onto Westbury, where I decided to climb up and down the Hinwood road, before taking the lane to Farley and Lea Cross, where there were games of junior football taking place at the Worthen FC ground. If it wasn’t so cold I may have stopped and watched for a bit, but didn’t fancy seizing up and getting frozen.

I then climbed up to Arscott and descended to Annscroft, Exfords Green and onto dads where I stopped for a cup of tea, piece of Apple Cake and a chat for an hour.

When I set back out, the temperature had dropped further and the wind appeared even stronger, so it wasn’t the most pleasant 7 miles back home via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots. I was actually glad to get home, but enjoyed most of the ride, just needed to be less windy really.

40.47 miles at 11.6mph avg. That wind really slowed me down today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Nov 2021)

I haven't managed to get out on the bike since the ride with @gavgav and my brother last Wednesday (20.4 miles and 10.8 average for that one by the time I got back - very enjoyable but a little on the cool side).

The forecast looked pretty good for a challenge ride yesterday so I headed out to get in the last qualifier for my Lunacy Challenge. The roads have been gritted as we had the first proper frost of the season on Monday but I was pleased to see that there didn't seem to be any ice about when I got up. Even so it was blooming chilly and I layered up well.

I was out on the road at about ten to eight and headed over Lyth Hill. I've mentioned before about being overtaken on this road when I'm already trying to pass parked cars and this time had three drivers do it in succession. I couldn't help but notice that those cars all stopped at the nursery a little further up the road.

At the top of the climb I'd warmed up a bit and considered taking off one of my layers, however on dropping into Condover I was very glad that I hadn't as it was cooler down there. I had a good run to Ryton where I joined the lane through Gonsal and found it unusually busy. A set of temporary lights on the A49 at Stapleton seemed to be the cause of this but since the lights are so close to where the lane comes out it would surely take quite a bit longer to go around than to wait for them to go green.

There was a bit of traffic about on the way through Exford's Green and Plealey but nothing too bad, then it was quieter than usual on the main road through Pontesbury and Minsterley. There are still two sets of temporary lights in Minsterley and I had to stop for both again.

At Horsebridge there was a another blockage. A fuel tanker was delivering heating oil to one of the houses and a milk tanker and a van were stuck behind it - plenty of room for a bicycle though. I carried on along this road, took the main road into Westbury then to Halfway House and the usual way to Coedwy, Crew Green and Melverley, where I paused for a snack. The air was colder again here which prompted a change to some warmer gloves.

Moving along the flat lanes to Maesbrook I thought I'd go round a different way to get to The Wood, taking a left then a right onto a nice quiet lane. Nothing special but it made a change. Carrying on towards Woolston Bank I noticed that there seemed to be a veil of fog or possibly drizzle in the direction of Oswestry which made me glad I had changed my mind about going that way when plotting the route last night. I turned instead towards West Felton, Rednal and Hordley. It was around the Hordley area that the roads started to appear damp, then were wet enough to swish under my tyres. This was topped up by the odd shower of light drizzle - a little annoying but thankfully never heavy enough that I wanted waterproofs.

At Tetchill I took the lane to Lee, just as I did last time I was here, then past Whitemere and on towards Colemere where I had another snack stop by the church before pressing on to Lyneal. The closure of the B5063 was unexpected but fortunately I joined it on the right side of the closed section so had next to no traffic to share the road with on my way to Northwood. I suppose with it being that quiet I could have stuck with the B road but I decided to take my preferred quiet route to reach Wem via Lowe.

Tired legs made the climb up Palms Hill a bit of a plod but I had gained a tailwind so the speed down the other side was quite good and I cruised along nicely to Moreton Corbet and Shawbury. A kind driver let me turn across the traffic in Shawbury and an inattentive one nearly got me almost immediately afterwards as they pulled away from the kerb without checking.

I had a good run to Poynton Green and Roden then came up to more temporary lights which stubbornly stayed on red even though I was the only vehicle on the road. I took my usual way through Rodington Heath. The metric century was passed somewhere between here and Withington. The hills were a little bit of a plod to Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses and Kingstreet but I seemed to find a second wind on the way back to Condover so that even though I wasn't very quick it felt like I could have carried on further. I decided to avoid the traffic a bit _and _extend the ride by finishing off wth another crossing of Lyth Hill.

Enjoyed that despite the dampness that wasn't mentioned in the forecasts I'd seen. Not many other cyclists out braving the cold - I wasn't keeping count but think there were only five or six that I encountered.

75.2 miles at 12.5 mph average. My longest ride of the year thus far.





Crossing Lyth Hill at the start. Cold and grey out but there was barely a breath of wind for roughly the first half of the ride.





Dropping down to Coedwy with patchy mist in the Severn valley. It isn't clear in the photo but the Welsh mountains were nicely lit up in the distance.





View to the Breidden from my first snack stop.





Ellesmere College as seen from the lane to Lee.





Whitemere.





Colemere.





The church at Colemere.





Moreton Corbet Castle.





The Mytton and Mermaid at Atcham.


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2021)

A couple of rides this time. Both short because I chose to ignore my own knowledge that riding at less than five degrees is, for me, not much fun. Though I did at least try.

So, on Tuesday I took the Spa out. The little garthing would not switch on for a ride, and would not switch off from whatever mode it had switched on to. Stuck, it was. OK, I don’t need the thing that much, lets go ride. But not far, the last slip road onto Dewsbury Road on the way into Leeds joins on the left, with only a limited view of the traffic on that slip road. Which, when I reached it, was continuous traffic. After what seemed ages I gave up and turned back to home.

Where, miraculously, the little garthing started working properly. So about turn again, the slip road junction is clear and I ride on. Still cold, mind. Crown Point Bridge, via Holbeck. Pass the bus station and on to Regent Street and Roseville Road. Colder, I am. Roundhay Road goes uphill for a while, levels, then climbs again to Oakwood and its clock and I cannot feel my toes and am beginning to wish I could not feel my fingers. Turn right, cross Easterly Road and wander about a bit to return home. With a grin, because I could almost feel the heat of the shower already. Eleven f, f, f, freezing miles ridden.

And cold or not, the garthing did produce a pic






This morning the fixed is the bike to use. The phone said three degrees, pig headed me said ride anyway. But make it short. So I set off, past the parish church as was, Hunslet version. Turn right and start the road up to John o’ Gaunts. The idea being if I was warm when I reached there a longer ride it would be. Ah, dear me, short version it is. So turn left to ride through Woodlesford and past its railway station. At the bottom of the hill turn left again, under the railway bridge and take the next left to ride to the Aire and Calder Canal. And feathered friends.



The riverside track has been ridden a lot just lately, and by other folk as well. After Fishponds Lock it was quiet this morning, did I mention it was cold too? The bridge and stairs at Skelton Grange seemed to attract riders, three of us almost at once. Nearly a cyclists jam, most unusual. Ride past Thwaites Mill and then cross the river again. One more river crossing, Knowsthorpe Bridge (?) I think, and it is slightly busier on the way to the Armouries.

Which was very quiet, but it was not yet ten o’ clock, a bit soon for anything to happen around there maybe. Not a great distance to pedal home from there, which I reached a dozen miles after leaving it. A smile, not quite as cold as my previous ride, and so very good to be able to go for a ride, as ever. And the shower was bliss!

A map for the day


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Nov 2021)

A cold, windy and occasionally rainy ride before lunch today – up to Brignac and la Riaye, then west to Grand Guénan, and home via la Corbinais and Kerminy.

Only 26km this morning but it takes me to 10,011km for the year – that’s the first time that I’ve reached 10,000km in a calendar year – and I’m really chuffed. Not sure I’ll ever do it again – I’ll be 70 next year and I can’t keep improving. But who knows – perhaps I’ll cycle 11,000km in 2022…

The celebratory party’s organised for early next week – cakes and mince pies on order, and several boxes of chocolates have already been bought…

The road to Brignac






The étang de la Maladrerie, just outside Brignac


----------



## cwskas (25 Nov 2021)

Old jon said:


> With a grin, because I could almost feel the heat of the shower already. Eleven f, f, f, freezing miles ridden.


 An excellent example of self-motivation!

And I (until continuing with your post) thought you were talking degrees of slope! Indicating you enjoyed riding up hills at least 5 degrees!

Willie


----------



## cwskas (25 Nov 2021)

bluenotebob said:


> Only 26km this morning but it takes me to 10,011km for the year


Very impressive!  Congratulations!

Willie


----------



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2021)

After completing an imperial ton last Sunday I've suffered from aching legs all week I have continued to commute daily so yesterday I was quite thankful for a weather enforced day off the bike which is a rare occurrence for me . I was expecting to be raring to go this morning but that wasn't the case just not feeling it .But after much faffing and waiting for it to warm up a bit I'm out the door at 10.45 in full winter kit . I live on top of a hill so a quick downhill to start to chill me to the bone .Took a few miles to warm to up . Did my standard loop out to Wymeswold with a couple of variations to avoid the really quiet lanes due to chances of ice . Coming in Mountsorrel and as I approach slash lane I see a road closed sign which is normal during raining periods as it's flood very easily . But it's not been too bad as I approached saw a couple of cars come out of the lane and they weren't wet so went for it . Approaching the bend that floods first I saw a large puddle that cars had splashed and it had turned into icy mush . So I got off and walked 20 yards and then saw a white Suv in the ditch with police tape round it so that's the reasons the roads closed hopefully no-one was hurt badly .Back home 31.5 miles in the bag in a tad on 2 hours . Just warming up with a coffee and my first mince pie of the season as it starts to snow outside good timing . Roll on summer I've decided I don't like winter


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2021)

13 rider said:


> After completing an imperial ton last Sunday I've suffered from aching legs all week I have continued to commute daily so yesterday I was quite thankful for a weather enforced day off the bike which is a rare occurrence for me . I was expecting to be raring to go this morning but that wasn't the case just not feeling it .But after much faffing and waiting for it to warm up a bit I'm out the door at 10.45 in full winter hit . I live on top of a hill so a quick downhill to start to chill me to the bone .Took a few miles to warm to up . Did my standard loop out to Wymeswold with a couple of variations to other the really quiet lanes due to chances of ice . Coming in Mountsorrel and as I approach slash lane I see a road closed sign which is normal during raining periods as it's flood very easily . But it's not been too bad as I approached saw a couple of cars come out of the lane and they weren't wet so went for it . Approaching the bend that floods first I saw a large puddle that cars had splashed and it had turned into icy mush . So I got off and walked 20 yards and the saw a white Suv in the ditch with police tape round it so that's the reasons the roads closed hopefully no-one was hurt badly .Back home 31.5 miles in the bag in a tad on 2 hours . Just warming up with a coffee and my first mince pie of the season as it starts to snow outside good timing . Roll on summer I've decided I don't like winter



Get a turbo. I did two hours in the garage this afternoon, no risk of ice or getting frozen to the bone. Though I did have to fight a good 3 or 4 feet through the snow to get back in the house at the end.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Nov 2021)

It took me an age to get out today! As the road was dry I took my Trek.
I spotted some Dartmoor sheep out at Carswell farm, you don’t see many sadly.
Saw a stonechat, a kestrel and a few buzzards.
Not quite 15 miles.
Chilly!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6317959012


----------



## DCLane (28 Nov 2021)

My ride this morning was a short one as son no. 2 had a training ride - on a TT bike - to do. His Argon TT bike will only take narrow wheels, so a rear disc was the only option. Out to Tadcaster was fine and dry, we turned and came back what must've been a recent snow shower:






Me? I had lunch out at Tadcaster. Him? Powered by half a Veloforte bar, who are one of his team sponsors.


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Nov 2021)

After being battered by storm Arwen it was much better today even if it is very cold. There’s lots of storm damage here with power and phone lines down, lots of big trees down and bits of buildings on the ground so wasn’t going to venture too far away in case I had to turn back. 
Headed to Whixall passing 3 big trees down before I got to the end of the lane (which is only a mile), dodged some low hanging phone wires and carried on over Dobsons Bridge to Hollinswood. It must have been cold as the canal was frozen over by the bridge. Turned off to Fenns Wood and back over the canal to Alkington, Coton and Abbeygreen. There were 2 large trampolines stuck on the hedges which must have been carried quite a distance in the wind as there’s no houses nearby! Carried on the longer way to Edstaston, Ryebank Horton and onto the Ellesmere road to Loppington. Took a detour around the village then to Wolverley and back home just as some dubious looking clouds started to appear, with snow forecast for the afternoon which I wasn’t keen to be out in! 21.8 freezing cold miles. 
Only one picture because it was too cold to stop.


----------



## Fat Lars (30 Nov 2021)

I quite enjoy looking at the photos of meals before they are consumed at the various stops, cafes and pubs etc. It gets the taste buds flowing or not as the case may be.


----------



## Old jon (30 Nov 2021)

The weather forecast last evening was a bit difficult to believe. Outdoors was two degrees when I checked, and the forecast predicted ten whole sweaty degrees for this morning. OK, I believed it and decided a ride might just be a good idea.

My phone said nine degrees this morning, near enough. Take the Jacko out, almost an hour later than usual, ‘cos it now seems to be winter, and head off to Oakwood. Lots less traffic at this time. Turn left at the clock and it is straight on to Moortown Corner. A couple of right turns points me and the bike to Slaid Hill and that lovely swoopy road to East Keswick, where I stopped for a pic of Bob Jackson, the bike, below William Potts, the clock.







Ride on, and up, to the A659, and turn right to pedal to Collingham. In passing, I noticed that what used to be the Half Moon pub has been renamed Cromwell’s. Oliver of that surname would have been most unlikely to run an entertaining drinking establishment . . . Anyway, on to Wattle Syke and a rising road to West Woods Road and then all the way to Bramham. With some evidence of a headwind to come when I turned right to ride towards Thorner, via Wothersome dip.



It was good to reach Thorner, the last bit of the road there is gently uphill, does not look it but certainly is. Then whizz down Church Hill and ride along Main Street on the way to Sandhills, a bit more up. Skeltons Lane is next, the shorter way to the A58, which is reached after riding along Red Hall Lane. Another whizz, Boot Hill this time, and then turn right to pedal past the spare gates that Roundhay Park keeps along that way.

Back past the Oakwood Clock, downhill almost all of the way now. Cross the Aire on Crown Point Bridge and it might be a whole mile and a half to home then. Good to return, with a grin. A very good ride it was, thirty one miles and 1929 feet uphill, sort of slower than usual. I will put the lack of speed down to the coldness of the day, though it might just be me not trying very much!

The garthing behaved reasonably well today, though the elevation trace might be optimistic . . .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2021)

I had an early start yesterday morning so as to get a ride in and still have time to take the dog for a decent walk before lunch. It was a bit breezy and although the thermometer at home had said 9C, it felt chilly when exposed to the wind.

I set out at about ten to seven heading over Lyth Hill and towards Condover, Ryton and Longnor. Most of the roads were nice and quiet, although the A49 seemed unusually busy so I was glad of only being on it for a couple of hundred yards going this way.

After Longnor I took a right and headed for the climb up to Folly Bank as the darkness receded. I was at the top of this climb around about sunrise but there was too much cloud about to get a nice show from it. Reaching the crossroads I took a left for a change and continued climbing to Yell Bank (1023' ASL) which gives some great views across the surrounding countryside. This means that it is also exposed to the wind which was stronger and colder than at lower levels and necessitated putting on another layer.

Dropping down to Chatwall I was quite glad of the shelter from trees and high hedgerows as I headed along the muddy lanes towards Church Preen - I shouldn't have bothered cleaning the bike . I headed for Kenley next then carried on towards Broomcroft and round to Harnage Grange, turning back into the wind as I did so and finding it not too bad to ride into at the relaxed pace I was doing. Harnage and Cound were next on the list (the White Ensign was flag of the day) and with it being after the rush hour by this point I decided to risk heading up to the A458 on my way to Berrington.

At the Kingstreet crossroads I could see another rider ahead which spurred me on to give chase. Their pace was fairly similar to mine so I only caught up slowly and we went different ways in Condover. A thankyou to the taxi driver who was really patient and didn't make any attempt to overtake until it was safe.

A run up to the, much quieter by now, A49 finished the ride off.

31.1 miles at 11.1 mph average. The impact of storm Arwen at the weekend could be seen through the scattering of broken twigs and branches all over the place and gaps in the hedgerow where trees used to be. The timber all seems to have been taken away very quickly I thought.





Quite dark out this early. In the words of Spike Milligan; "What ideal conditions for night!"





The view towards the Stretton hills from the same spot.





A bit closer to Caer Caradoc.





At the top of Yell Bank (well, near enough), looking towards the Brown Clee.





En route to Church Preen.


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Dec 2021)

Today’s weather forecast was for showers and a moderate breeze but it was actually heavy showers, cold and windy ☹️ then the sun would briefly appear then back to rain, and I wanted to get December’s 50km challenge ride done. 
Had to change the planned route due to more road closures for Shropshire council to fix more potholes so set off into Whixall just as it started to rain,turned off to Fenns Bank, Alkington, Coton and the long way to Edstaston through lots of big puddles. Carried on to Ryebank, Highfields and over the Lowe into Wem, through the town and turned to Tilley. The wind was becoming a nuisance now as I made slow progress to Loppington. Ignoring the easy option of going home from Loppington I took the lane to English Frankton hoping the more sheltered lanes to Colemere wouldn’t be as windy. Unfortunately the wind was obviously blowing in the wrong direction and it was pretty grim. I turned past the car park at Colemere to Lyneal, Welshampton and Northwood hoping to have just enough km’s done if I took this way home. It was cutting it a bit fine but 31.15 miles done. Even with my winter coat the combination of heavy showers and wind meant I was getting very cold and muddy by the end with the roads covered in mud and bits of trees from the storm, some of the bits of tree were quite big! Unsurprisingly didn’t see any other cyclists and only a couple of dog walkers.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2021)

A ride with @gavgav and Doug this evening. After it being quite a wet afternoon Gav suggested a route around the town as that would likely be less mucky than the lanes. That was fine by Doug and I so we headed over to meet up.

The traffic had been pretty busy at the start of the ride but that didn't matter once we joined the cycleways towards Heathgates. After crossing the river we headed along Sydney Avenue then joined the riverside path heading round to The Quarrry. There weren't as many people out on these paths as there usually are - the wind, cold and darkness will have something to do with that. There were a few hardy souls playing tennis on the outdoor courts below the Town Walls.

Leaving the town centre we headed through Porthill and out towards Shelton. We took our usual traffic-free cut-through which leads round the edge of the hospital grounds but this time Gav added in some other paths and quiet roads that I've never been down before. We eventually rejoined familiar roads to Nobold and Meole Brace before parting.

I'd made an adjustment to Doug's bike following a comment about how it felt that he'd made on our previous ride. It seems to have made an improvement - he was happier with it and I was having to press on to keep up with him on the last climb of the day.

15.7 miles by the time I got back at a nice social 10.3 mph average.





St Chad's viewed from Victoria Avenue. This was a bit of an experiment as I wasn't sure how the camera would cope.





Festive in Meole Brace.


----------



## gavgav (2 Dec 2021)

As @Rickshaw Phil has described nicely above, a ride with him and Doug, once the afternoon rain had gone through.

Nothing much to add really, but it was blooming bitterley cold out there!

12.9 miles for me.


----------



## Ian H (2 Dec 2021)

Pubrun on fixed last night. I caught up with B & J heading towards Talaton and , after negotiating a road closure and a mile of hedge clippings, we arrived at the Red Lion. This is only an occasional venue, not sure why. Several riders were already there and a couple more turned up after us. Beer, chips & good conversation.
Rode back with Richard, and B & J. They left us to head for OSM.
I said goodbye to R in the town centre and a strange thing happened: A youngish fellow on an ebike passed me, calling "Sorry to be that irritating guy who overtakes you". So I caught him up and replied that I perhaps needed a bit of a work-out. Whereupon he wouldn't respond to any attempt at conversation, and slowed until I got fed up and left him. I was nearly home anyway.
It was a dark starry night, and a chill wind. 44km in total.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Dec 2021)

After yesterday's cold and icy ride (Thurs 1st Dec), it's warmer today, so I'll be out at 10:30am for a ride to Delamere Forest.

Edit: Picture from Delamere Forest on today's ride, there are plenty of tree still standing after storm Arwen.


----------



## wafter (3 Dec 2021)

I see this thread is (understandably) more baron than in the halcyon days of the previous summer's lockdown - props to all those putting the miles in during these gloomy times 

As some will be aware things remain far from splendid for me currently; exacerbated greatly by a lack of riding opportunities. Today, of all the things I really, really need (purpose, motivation, hope, dopamine...) eggs were the most attainable so I rode to the next village (a mile or two tops) to find the farm shop bereft of the precious and full of upper-middle-class Chr*stmas-tree punters.

The journey home forsook the direct, roady route and took me and the monstrous Routier down some legit gravel tracks and back into the village that is my guilded cage. This was via the "private driveway" of some folks who are happy to have all manner of vehicular traffic chug past their door to the office / industrial units that they doubless own, but god-forbid any walkers / cyclists who might choose to use the same route - as we all know how morally abhorrant and materially-destructive they are! 

Back in the village I scored some reduced 59p ecliars and a couple of promotional Heinikens from the Co-op and made my way home. No idea on mileage as my cheapo cycle computer's buggered, but probably not more than 3-4 miles when all's said and done.

That said it's the most I've smiled all week and tbh it still feels like I should be on some kind of government register for getting this much pleasure from something that doesn't involve regular monthly payments or some other embodyment of subservience to our consumption-hungry overlords..

Ultimatley mission failed but oh noes - I guess I'll just have to ride back there again tomorrow 😊


----------



## Ian H (3 Dec 2021)

It has been a dull, mucky day, but mild. After a rather jolly evening of good company, food, wine & music last night, I had to prise myself out of the house for a quick spin. 52km on the fixed-wheel along filthy lanes strewn with hedge-clippings and through the mud by the works to rewild the Otter estuary. Enough hills to stretch the legs.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Dec 2021)

Yesterday: A plan to get out for a longish ride came to nought due to other things getting in the way but I did have the opportunity to get out later in the afternoon. I haven't done my route to Wilderley and Pulverbatch for a while so I aimed to do that. A delivery containing a new crash hat had come at about lunch time so it seemed a good opportunity to see how comfortable it is on a ride.

Setting out I took the direct way to Condover and the traffic on the main road wasn't too bad. I pulled into a handy gateway to let a tractor and trailer by just after Ryton then, after they had passed heard a screech of tyres as they met a couple of cars. Once those had got past me too the lanes were quiet most of the way to Hollyhurst and my second crossing of the A49 after which I headed for Dudgeley and the lumpy middle section of the ride. A driver coming the other way paused to allow me to pass and called out something that I didn't quite catch - it sounded friendly though. Further on near Leebotwood I found a driver coming round the corner on my side of the road - they didn't half jump when they saw me.

I had the climb to Smethcott mostly to myself and the lanes through Wilderley to Pulverbatch were similarly quiet. After climbing into Pulverbatch I stayed on the main road and thoroughly enjoyed the sweeping gente descent to Longden Common then Longden itself. Some good speeds were attained (for this bike that is), helped by having a following wind. I carried on through Longden to take the next right through Exford's Green - some vehicle had spilled oil along this stretch and with the light going now it was hard to see where it was to try and avoid. There were no slips or slides though, which is good.

As I headed towards Hunger Hill the volume of traffic increased (this road is a popular rat run at commuting times) which made me think I'd be better off going over Lyth Hill rather than extending the ride by going through Condover again. I think this was the best move as the A49 was quite busy.

25.8 miles at 12.6 mph average. Enjoyed that. The new helmet is okay - it'll do.





Crossing the railway line on my way to Dudgeley. Caer Caradoc is the backdrop.





The view towards Lyth Hill just after Smethcott.





Crossing Lyth Hill on the way back and looking towards the lights of Shrewsbury.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2021)

Just a short Battisborough loop. Buzzards, kestrels and fieldfare kept me company.
Coming around a bend I caught 2 old dears on electric bikes, I said hello to the lady, it made her jump!

I stopped to look out to sea. Just as I got back on my bike they rolled up… “sorry I scared you “ I said

her twonk of a husband “did you know it’s illegal to sell a bike without a bell?

my reply was “and pedal reflectors too”. He didn’t know what to do with that one.
As I said goodbye (to her) he shouted “you could alert us vocally “. I chose to not reply.
Bless him.

Nice blue skies











https://www.strava.com/activities/6346589703


----------



## geocycle (5 Dec 2021)

Carpe velo! No ice, little wind and the rain had stopped so good day for a ride. Did a route out to Chipping via Trough of Bowland and Wild Boar Fell. Although I’ve been this way a number of times, it changes with the seasons. Today was moody stones and mosses offset by russet leaves. Visibility was good with views across to Pendle in the east and across the bay to Lake District fells in the north. Buzzards, lapwings and curlew provided the avian interest. Chipping is always worth a visit, as well as a very nice sausage roll and ‘artisan’ mince pie, I was entertained by a Santa dash. 44 miles and 1300m of climbing was enough for December. But, it also took me over 4000 miles for the year!

Pictures of the bike posing by one of the lovely old road signs with measures to the nearest quarter of a mile, and the Trough of Bowland.


----------



## C R (5 Dec 2021)

Forecast for today wasn't great, but I really wanted a ride, so decided to go out and see how it went. 

Full winter gear, and out early, as usual. Plan was to ride out into the wind, to have a tail wind on the way back. Out through St Peters and into town, hard work at times because of the gusts, and a bit hairy in places when it hit on the sides. After Worcester was Droitwich via the back lanes, and then up Crutch Ln, and finally turning towards Upton Warren for a bit of respite from the wind. 

Took a short break by the M5 overpass, and then head towards Bromsgrove and then turn for Stoke Prior. Now I was riding in protected lanes or with the wind behind so progress was quick, until when reached Flying Horse Ln the rear wheel started feeling weird, and sure enough, I had a puncture. Pulled over, and started the process of trying to fix the thing. I did manage, eventually, it took only a couple of minutes to find the hole and fix it, but it had taken fifteen minutes to get the tyre out, and it took another fifteen to get the tyre back.

Back on the road, I decided to head back via the straightest route, so head for Himbleton, and then Crowle towards the Hospital and the County Hall site, but just before the hospital the rear tyre was soft again, I pumped up, and seemed to hold so carried on and made it home without further adventures. 

Good ride, but could have done without the flat. The map


----------



## gavgav (5 Dec 2021)

I’d arranged an afternoon ride with Paul. He’d had his work Christmas party last night and so he didn’t want anything too taxing and with that strong bitter wind back again, we decided on a social chatting ride around Town.

I headed up to his place, layered up like Michelin Man, which I judged far better than the last ride midweek and didn’t feel too cold. We then set off together through Porthill and down to the Quarry, where it was quiet and meant a pleasant ride along by the river, then along the towpath to Castlefields. The weir had some impressive white water conditions today.

We meandered through the Suburb and then under the ring road, via the tunnel, before joining cycle paths to Monkmoor, Reabrook and Meole Brace, where we parted ways.

I then added a couple more miles by going through Sutton Farm and the Business Park, to make it 13.24 miles at a leisurely 10.3mph chatting pace.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Dec 2021)

Virtual ride on Zwift up to Mont Ventoux ;only 22k but 1,535 meters of elevation.

Some pics of virtual me on the virtual Ridley Helium ;


----------



## galaxy (6 Dec 2021)

I got out this morning, a little fresh and windy but pleasent. Only 15 miles but very enjoyable. Living where i do the lanes are very mucky, bike looked like id done a session off road.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2021)

Sunday saw me complete a 62 a bit mile ride to complete this year's metric century a month challenge which saw me out in the cold for a tad over 4 hours, completed a loop out to Gotham ( still no sign of Batman ,I'm beginning to believe he's not real ). Another ride I was suffering at the end due to lack of energy resulting in a slowish ride .
Today's day off work saw me complete a metric half century to complete that monthly challenge . This involved 2 hours out in the cold the second of which was also in the rain . Left home at 0815 so the traffic was busy so headed out up the Wreake valley for some quieter roads but this route meant climbing in and out of the village of Ragdale . Then had a headwind on the long descent of Paudy lane into Barrow .
So 2 challenges done and dusted just the big imperial ton one left ,something I'm not looking forward too due to my fitness and time outside in the weather .
I'm certainly not enjoying this winters riding so far


----------



## ChangFai (6 Dec 2021)

Just a quick spin around my neighbourhood, and when I returned home, I noticed there was some big waves rolling into Stonehavens harbour, so stopped and snapped this.


----------



## cwskas (7 Dec 2021)

ChangFai said:


> I noticed there was some big waves rolling into Stonehavens harbour, so stopped and snapped this.


Forces of nature, well captured. Very nice!


----------



## mustang1 (7 Dec 2021)

"That's it" I thought. I will do one of three things after lunch: a bike ride, visit parents, or go shopping. The kids were playing computer games and wife was watching TV. I felt guilty for not visiting parents and shopping was boring so I forced myself to go out on the bike. Only thing was my brain telling me "have you seeeeen the weather? It's much better if you stay indoors". I had to use all my will power not to listen to The Stupid Brain (or atleast the stupid part of it).

I got out on the MTB and rode 30km in the woods. It was great! Even several hours after the ride I was in an elated mood, still thinking of the ride. I had to keep things slow so as to not get muddy but as you know at this time of year in the forest there is still plenty of mud.

The good thing is when I got home, wifey was sleeping so I tiptoed around and cleaned all the mud off the floor before she woke up. Two results in one go!

Bummer, then i had a downer as I had a disagreement with wife the following day so now I need yet another bike ride.


----------



## All uphill (9 Dec 2021)

First day with a bit of sun today, so I wrapped up and went for a gentle tootle to the NW of Taunton on the Spa.

Out on very familiar lanes to Bishop's Lydeard, across to the community run cafe at Halse for a cuppa; the visit was slightly marred by one of the volunteers who assumed I would share their sympathy for a senior politician who is in the poo! The atmosphere became a little frosty when I quietly gave my opinion.

On towards Oake and Hillfarance where I enjoyed my banana in peace.






Realised that this ride is just a bit too familiar so I took the first turn off the usual route which led me to the busy A38. That's why I don't take that turn!

Back through a couple of housing estates and home for cocoa at midday.

21 miles and only 1000ft of climbing.I


----------



## footloose crow (11 Dec 2021)

*After two month.....cycling outside again!*

My wife says she prefers me in the back bedroom......

She likes to know where I am; which would be lost somewhere in Zwift World as I can never get it straight in my head where I am going. She can put her head around the door and check I am OK. But today I have had 24 hours with no painkillers so the sciatic back which has kept me indoors and cycling gently for two months can get stuffed. I am heading outdoors again.

Click, left foot. Click, right foot. Blimey a bike feels different outdoors. The rain runs down my glasses and the tyres are throwing a rooster tail of puddle, a thin mist of mud and I am having to remember to steer and brake. This feels good. The hills are hard though, thighs complaining particularly the very weak left leg which has done nothing but moan for months. I try standing on the pedals on a short rise but the leg still gives way. Backside on saddle is OK, that works. The legs go round, the bike moves forward, there is air passing and even in the this dull, grey light, this dismal winter morning I can see things not made of pixels. I am not being passed by twenty year old Germans or super fast Italians or rapid moving Danes. 





*The old A30*

Through Indian Queens, a grey straggle of wet houses and small industrial parks, edges blurred in the wet fog that has replaced the rain. I hope my lights are visible to the cars and vans that sidle up behind me and go past in a roar of spray and diesel. Onto Goss Moor and the usually busy cycle/foot trail that was once the mighty A30 itself. The rain closes in again, limiting visibility.

A quick check. Legs not hurting...much. Back not complaining ...seems OK. Breathing alright...a bit fast. Heart rate...faster than it should be. Speed....about 60% of what I would normally manage along this stretch. Deep sigh, a long road ahead to regain fitness then. 

Up onto the lanes, dampness soaking through the soft-shell jacket. Turn around here and head back for where I parked the car. No wind today, just a bleak early winter ride in a world made soft focus by damp, light draining away, bedraggled bare trees and beaten down gorse and heather. 

It is good to be out, to feel better, to have started the road to recovery. The car waits for me, trees dripping on the roof. The bike will need a clean and I am very wet. 

Later today my wife will complain that the car seat was damp when she drove it. She tells me that didn't happen before when I was in the back bedroom. Well it never rains in Zwift does it.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2021)

footloose crow said:


> *After two month.....cycling outside again!*
> 
> My wife says she prefers me in the back bedroom......
> 
> ...


Great news


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2021)

*Yesterday:* After a week without a ride due to a failure of good weather and free time to coincide with each other, Friday afternoon looked promising. My brother was free too and agreed to come out to have a ride round and be nosy about how high the river had got following storm Barra earlier in the week.

Setting out we headed along the main road to Condover then along Lyons Lane with a bit of a tailwind helping. A couple of riders overtook us but weren't going that much faster so we were following them for a couple of miles or so. We were heading for Atcham and usually I prefer to go via Cross Houses as it's a quicker road - this time though I knew that on top of the possibility that there may be flooding, the road was already closed for repairs to storm damage from a couple of years ago .

We headed round past Chilton Farm and, since there were no signs, aimed to follow the lane straight to Atcham, only to find water across the road and the BMW that had just overtaken us being turned around. After giving the driver directions to get round the flood we followed to the main road ourselves. Taking a closer look at the flood depth when we got to Atcham, we could possibly have waded through without getting wet feet......... maybe.

After getting photos we carried on towards Upton Magna and found that here the wind was in our faces when I'd hoped it would be helping a bit - misjudged that a tad. It was a crosswind along Pelham Road which helped but then we had to turn back into it on the way to Uffington so couldn't make the most of the nice straight descent. We overtook another rider along the way so we weren't _that _slow really.

The old canal path was quite muddy despite the newish surface and so was the tunnel under Telford Way. Reaching Sydney Avenue the road closure signs were up but the actual flooding was well out of sight round the corner. We then took the long way round to the other end where the high river level was rather more obvious by the weir.

We had a couple of options to continue the ride and Doug chose to try going into town and along Smithfield Road which turned out to be very slow moving and difficult to filter along. It was nice to reach the end and turn off onto Victoria Quay. After a quick check on the boat (all seems secure) and some more snaps we carried on into the park along Victoria Avenue. I knew that we wouldn't be able to ride the full length and sure enough it was blocked under Kingsland Bridge, with tracks that suggested someone had at least tried to ride through.

We headed out of town across Kingsland Bridge round to Belle Vue and Meole Brace, getting a good view of the sunset as we rode towards it.

20.7 miles at 11.1 mph according to my speedometer. Doug's Strava thinks it was somewhat slower but I suspect that it doesn't cope as well with lots of stop-start riding.





The road between Cross Houses and Atcham. Flooded but not too bad this time.





View from the old bridge at Atcham.





The flood plain at Atcham.





At Castlefields the weir is just a ripple in the flow.





Carved into the end of the Welsh Bridge.





View from the Welsh Bridge along Victoria Quay.





The Boathouse public house and Porthill Bridge.





Our way is blocked at Kingsland Bridge.





Shrewsbury School and the school boathouse.


----------



## Cathryn (11 Dec 2021)

First time on the bike for weeks…the dark and cold has made me switch to running which is quicker and more time efficient. The last few weekends have either been busy or stormy! But I got back from parkrun by 11 and we had a window of a few hours of dryness, relative warmth and daylight!
A simple 25 mile round trip to our local cafe for a veggie sausage sarnie and a hot chocolate with my lovely husband - we are child free this weekend! Just lovely to be back on the bike - all endorphiny now on the sofa with the cat! 😆


----------



## mustang1 (11 Dec 2021)

Went out last night. Was going to wear three layers but decided to wear 4 and leave the outer layer unzipped and flopping about just incase I need it. 

Within 10 minutes I had the 4th layer fully zipped up and a short while after that I put on my spare 5th layer (which o usually keep in the rucksack). 

A short while later, the 2nd beanie and 2nd pair of gloves went on. A couple of hours later I stopped to put on the 2nd pair of socks (I keep those wig me too just in case) BUT I realised I didn't have them. 

Anyway, it was a 50k ride, very cold but flippin' marvellous. Once again, I was was very glad I went out as The Stupid Brain was telling me not to be silly by going out at night. 

Another wonderful ride!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Dec 2021)

I finally got around to having my mountain bike looked at, so this afternoon I took it for a spin.
Out to Creacombe and then down the bridle way to Luson 




Back on the road to the top of Holbeton, then around Bull and Bear and down to the A379.
In through the Flete Estate, a bullfinch flew by.











It was a dirty old day!.

A long climb out of the back of Holbeton and on to Battisborough. No pictures of the sea, I couldn’t see it!

I stopped in Noss Mayo at The Ship to book a table for Lisa’s birthday next Saturday, well…. While I was there





As the tide was low I thought I’d ride across the Voss. It was deeper than it looked!





After 3 foot I stopped, got wet feet and turned around.





Back via the green with its Christmas tree





https://www.strava.com/activities/6370953274


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2021)

Not mine but my son's (on the LH bike with red wheels), who joined a new chaingang this morning from Newmillerdam near Wakefield. A couple of Movistar riders, another couple from DHB Canyon plus a few other local youngsters and an older rider locally:






Me? I took the sensible option and had a ride round the area plus a nice cafe stop  . I'm beyond blasting it hard in a chaingang


----------



## AndreaJ (11 Dec 2021)

Due to other demands on my time again today was the first time in a week that I have been on my bike so I was planning on going however cold, wet and miserable it was. Predictably it was cold, wet and miserable this morning but found enough enthusiasm to go anyway. 
Took the long way to Loppington with another detour to Myddle via Commonwood and Nonely before heading down Lower Road to Merrington and Old Woods. Turned off through Fennemere, Eyton and into Baschurch, Stanwardine and Bagley. Headed back towards Weston Lullingfields and Marton before remembering that the road to Burlton was closed, decided it was unlikely that there would be any roadworks happening on a Saturday and carried on to find the road open for the weekend. Crossed the road at Burlton to head back to Loppington with another detour to Brown Heath, met a couple of vehicles on a lane I rarely see any traffic on which meant that the North Shropshire Hunt were about, spotted them in the field next to the lane, luckily they were heading towards me so I wasn’t caught up with them. They usually have lots of vehicles following them very slowly who then just park up anywhere to watch and I was getting too cold to be waiting for them! Carried on to Wolverley and back home very wet and muddy. The bike was that filthy I had to hose it off( its usually very muddy before I clean it). 33.13 miles which despite the miserable weather and mud was actually an enjoyable ride. No pictures today because it was miserable 🙂


----------



## gbb (12 Dec 2021)

First ride in maybe 2 months 
Work has been insane and i cannot overdo my joints so its twken a back seat.
Just13 miles, an hour meandering around, really quite mild, just nice to be out there.
First Fieldfares of the season seen.
All good


----------



## gavgav (12 Dec 2021)

An extremely mild morning, as I set out at 08:30, with a bit of sun poking through it felt like Spring! Quite windy from the south west, but that was mainly behind me for the first 10 miles or so.

I followed the cycle paths up to Heathgates and then went through Sundorne estate, down to Pimley, where I joined the old canal path to Uffington. The road junctions were all very quiet and easy to cross, with me being up and about before most of Shrewsbury, who were probably nursing their Xmas party (or business meeting and quiz) hangovers.

There were a few people out on bikes already and that number increased as the ride went on, which was good to see. I joined roads to Upton Magna and then enjoyed the wind behind me on the descent to Withington, before turning and climbing up to Charlton, which was my first section into the wind and it was pretty strong.

I was taking the lane to Wrockwardine, which was muddy and wet, with indeed a proper flood to contend with that necessitated knees up around the chin to avoid wet feet 

I passed through the village and then began the slog into the wind to Burton and Aston, pausing for a picture of the Wrekin






The wind made the climb up to Eaton Constantine hard work, but I enjoyed the descent down to the crossroads and then to Cressage, where the River Severn was back in its banks but still plenty of water left in the flood plain.

The A458 was quiet and easy to cross, before I climbed up Shore Lane and then onto CoundMoor, Evenwood and up to Acton Burnell, where I finally turned out of the wind again. The sun was properly out now and I was down to just a t-shirt, in December!

The section down to Pitchford was good fun, before I climbed up to Cantlop and then up and down to Betton Abbots and home.

The Half Century Challenge is complete for 2021, always a good motivator to get out and ride, plus I passed 2000 miles for the year so far and also past my previous best for a calendar year, with 31.5 miles today at 11.4mph avg speed.

Really enjoyed that


----------



## geocycle (12 Dec 2021)

Wet, drizzly but mild. Having been housebound yesterday decided to go out whatever. Was surprised by how warm it was meaning I was over dressed and moisture was moving in both directions. Had the roads to myself so headed up on to the limestone of Silverdale and Arnside. Lots of woodland over the limestone pavement, some argue that’s how it would be without the sheep grazing. Roads had been heavily mulched with soggy leaves. Sausage roll and flapjack on the prom in Arnside then back home. 36 miles with 700m of climbing all I was up to in the rain.

pictures of the moss covered limestone beneath the woodland, bike posing beside a gate and the view of the Kent estuary in the mizzle.


----------



## Ian H (12 Dec 2021)

A quick afternoon spin to the coast and back. I thought I'd see if I could winch the Blue Hallett up Peak Hill, and to my surprise I got there without dying. 'Twas a dank, drear, murky day, but not too cold. 56km and about 800m of climbing.

That's the sea in the distance





A Bicton pillar





Three arrows on Peak Hill





The route


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Dec 2021)

Another mountain bike ride. I was going to put it in the van and go to Dartmoor….. couldn’t be bothered.
So just a local loop down to Noss, then up a long bridle way to The Warren. Along the coast road to the Alston turn.
Down 
Down 
Down 
Then a long 12% trudge up to Battisborough Cross.
Home along dirty roads.



































https://www.strava.com/activities/6374952645


----------



## geocycle (12 Dec 2021)

@Dave 123 like the pic of the bike and window. Expect to see that in a Rapha catalogue! Very atmospheric.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Dec 2021)

geocycle said:


> @Dave 123 like the pic of the bike and window. Expect to see that in a Rapha catalogue! Very atmospheric.


There is a B& W version in the cycling photo challenge thread 
Here it is-


----------



## Mike_P (12 Dec 2021)

Sunday and the morning rain died away to a dry afternoon complete with a weak sun. Defy equipped with its strap on / clamp on mud deflectors and off to deliver christmas cards but first the resolution of the next ABC road name, being “S” Skipton Road was self evident and what of note on it was resolved by the nameboards location next to the _Donald Skepper Memorial Garden –_ the first sub-postmaster victim, in 1974, of the “Black Panther”, shot dead in his home above the post office that use to stand hereabouts before the A59/A61 junction was made a roundabout.




Up the hill and onto Bilton Lane, then the Nidderdale Greenway; the further end of which had plainly had a vehicle drive along it with deposits of mud adding to the horse droppings to avoid. The trees had lost their foliage to make the River Nidd visible.




Through Ripley and then along the A61 before turning to Bishop Monkton; someones early!




South to Knaresborough where having posted a card I then realised I was one street south of where I should be; fortunately the card was trapped in the letter box and I managed to retrieve it.
Down to the Nidd Gorge where the necessary use of the bell was hampered by its striker breaking off – restorted to excuse mes with an explanation of the bell being broken. Up the hill towards to Starbeck and the intention to use the NCNs branch was cancelled by the sight two pretty large horses turning onto it – not much room of any to get pass. Instead west along Kingsley Drive acquiring the days only PR and across the Stray to pick up a normal route home. 27.77 miles 1434ft climbed.


----------



## Donger (12 Dec 2021)

I learned a hard lesson today. If you are going to do a qualifying ride for the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge, don't leave it exactly a month since your previous ride. I had lost so much conditioning and fitness it came as a real shock today and I had to call on every ounce of determination and effort I could muster. I joined the club ride for a trip up into the Cotswolds up the Slad Valley from Stroud and over to Lypiatt. I suffered more than ever before on that climb. I almost blacked out near the top of the climb, just above Bull's Cross, and was extremely lucky that it happened right next to the only wooden bench for miles around. Actually it is the bench Laurie Lee used to sit on with the eponymous Rosie of "Cider with Rosie" fame. I'm afraid I left the others waiting for quite a while today and kept feeling the need to apologise. After the cafe stop at the 30 mile mark, I said my goodbyes and left them to it. I'm pretty sure if I'd gone with them, when I got back I would have given up and gone home. So I went in the opposite direction, increasing my distance from home to make sure I didn't fail. Well, you always get home, don't you?

Called in at the Wildfowl and Wetland Trust at Slimbridge, then took a couple of side roads near Frampton to add the requisite distance. I was inordinately pleased to see that what I hoped might be a 3 mile loop turned out to be a 3.05 mile loop. Bumped into a friend at the waterfront in Epney on the way home, just as i was feeling sorry for myself. @jembullo lifted my spirits, though, and I made it home on 100.2km with not an ounce of effort wasted. That's the sixth time I've completed the challenge, but the last 3 rides have nearly wiped me out. I think it could be the last time. Then again, I'm left on 91 x 100km rides now, and it might prove just too tempting to bring up the century of centuries. Good luck to @KingswayRider who now needs just one more century to bring up that achievement. I am already aching. Tomorrow I may not be able to move.

Once more I can vouch for the mental benefits of solo cycling. I had been really struggling with the wording of my brother's eulogy, but found the words just came to me as I pounded away today. I always find that, in the bad times, cycling either gives you the opportunity to think things over, or it lets you completely let go and clear your mind. Today it was the former.


----------



## cwskas (13 Dec 2021)

Donger said:


> Once more I can vouch for the mental benefits of solo cycling. I had been really struggling with the wording of my brother's eulogy, but found the words just came to me as I pounded away today. I always find that, in the bad times, cycling either gives you the opportunity to think things over, or it lets you completely let go and clear your mind. Today it was the former.


Well said!


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Dec 2021)

I was at a loose end this evening, so I jumped on my mountain bike to go for a little ride in the dark.
Down Widey Hill and up the long arduous climb up to the top if Darkie Hill Cross .

I stopped to play with my phone camera, trying to take some long exposures




































I was quite impressed with thequality of the pictures, all hand held.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6379446928



































https://www.strava.com/activities/6379446928


----------



## Fat Lars (13 Dec 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> *Yesterday:* After a week without a ride due to a failure of good weather and free time to coincide with each other, Friday afternoon looked promising. My brother was free too and agreed to come out to have a ride round and be nosy about how high the river had got following storm Barra earlier in the week.
> 
> Setting out we headed along the main road to Condover then along Lyons Lane with a bit of a tailwind helping. A couple of riders overtook us but weren't going that much faster so we were following them for a couple of miles or so. We were heading for Atcham and usually I prefer to go via Cross Houses as it's a quicker road - this time though I knew that on top of the possibility that there may be flooding, the road was already closed for repairs to storm damage from a couple of years ago .
> 
> ...


There's nothing worse than hitting the flood assuming you can get through it and then slowly getting dragged slower and slower until you are forced to stop and put your foot down in the middle. So whose bright idea was that then?


----------



## gavgav (15 Dec 2021)

Donger said:


> I learned a hard lesson today. If you are going to do a qualifying ride for the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge, don't leave it exactly a month since your previous ride. I had lost so much conditioning and fitness it came as a real shock today and I had to call on every ounce of determination and effort I could muster. I joined the club ride for a trip up into the Cotswolds up the Slad Valley from Stroud and over to Lypiatt. I suffered more than ever before on that climb. I almost blacked out near the top of the climb, just above Bull's Cross, and was extremely lucky that it happened right next to the only wooden bench for miles around. Actually it is the bench Laurie Lee used to sit on with the eponymous Rosie of "Cider with Rosie" fame. I'm afraid I left the others waiting for quite a while today and kept feeling the need to apologise. After the cafe stop at the 30 mile mark, I said my goodbyes and left them to it. I'm pretty sure if I'd gone with them, when I got back I would have given up and gone home. So I went in the opposite direction, increasing my distance from home to make sure I didn't fail. Well, you always get home, don't you?
> 
> Called in at the Wildfowl and Wetland Trust at Slimbridge, then took a couple of side roads near Frampton to add the requisite distance. I was inordinately pleased to see that what I hoped might be a 3 mile loop turned out to be a 3.05 mile loop. Bumped into a friend at the waterfront in Epney on the way home, just as i was feeling sorry for myself. @jembullo lifted my spirits, though, and I made it home on 100.2km with not an ounce of effort wasted. That's the sixth time I've completed the challenge, but the last 3 rides have nearly wiped me out. I think it could be the last time. Then again, I'm left on 91 x 100km rides now, and it might prove just too tempting to bring up the century of centuries. Good luck to @KingswayRider who now needs just one more century to bring up that achievement. I am already aching. Tomorrow I may not be able to move.
> 
> Once more I can vouch for the mental benefits of solo cycling. I had been really struggling with the wording of my brother's eulogy, but found the words just came to me as I pounded away today. I always find that, in the bad times, cycling either gives you the opportunity to think things over, or it lets you completely let go and clear your mind. Today it was the former.


That’s so very true. Thoughts with you


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Dec 2021)

Fat Lars said:


> There's nothing worse than hitting the flood assuming you can get through it and then slowly getting dragged slower and slower until you are forced to stop and put your foot down in the middle. So whose bright idea was that then?


Very true and I have ruined a few pairs of shoes in the past getting caught like that, so we went round a drier way this time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Dec 2021)

The weather is dry and quite mild for December so a ride beckoned this afternoon. I thought I'd head up to Oaks, Pulverbatch and Wilderley as I enjoy getting up into the hills.

Setting out I had an annoyance just yards from home when I checked over my shoulder, signalled to turn right and the driver behind me overtook regardless. Thankfully after that everyone I met seemed much friendlier.

I headed over Lyth Hill, along the rough track over the top and dropped down to Annscroft as I haven't been that way for a while. I headed for Plealey next and the climb to Oaks which is longer and steeper from this side. Quite often I can have this road almost to myself but not today, having to pull in for four or five cars to pass. It was similar on the Broom Hill climb but apart from a brewery van I had the lane to Pulverbatch to myself.

I got some good speed up on the descent out of Pulverbatch before turning off onto the scenic and very undulating section through Wilderley to Smethcott, followed by the descent to Leebotwood. There are more undulations on the way to Dudgeley including one nasty little climb that seemed to take more out of me than usual. After Dudgeley Mill I cross the A49 and head northwards again through Hollyhurst along the old Roman road. I'd picked up a tailwind as well so got along quite nicely apart from meeting several vehicles and having to pull in.

As I was enjoying this part of the ride I thought I'd extend it and head back through Acton Burnell. It felt like the tailwind helped up the climb at Frodesley but oddly I didn't seem particularly quick on the downhill that followed - it was enjoyable anyway, as was the run through Pitchford so I'm happy.

By the time I reached Condover, sunset had passed and the evening rush was about to start. Just after the village you can see the A49 across the fields and it looked fairly busy so I turned left and headed over Lyth Hill instead. The climb was an effort this time but I didn't want to be mixed up in the traffic today.

31.9 miles this trip at 11.6 mph average. Fairly happy with that.





View from Lyth Hill looking in the direction of Oaks and Pulverbatch.





From Oaks looking to the Stretton Hills.





Wrentnall.





Pulverbatch.





Near Leebotwood.





At Dudgeley, someone appears to have had a bit of a "moment".





Looking along the Stretton Valley from the bridge at Dudgeley Mill.


----------



## jembullo (16 Dec 2021)

Donger said:


> I learned a hard lesson today. If you are going to do a qualifying ride for the Metric Century-a-Month Challenge, don't leave it exactly a month since your previous ride. I had lost so much conditioning and fitness it came as a real shock today and I had to call on every ounce of determination and effort I could muster. I joined the club ride for a trip up into the Cotswolds up the Slad Valley from Stroud and over to Lypiatt. I suffered more than ever before on that climb. I almost blacked out near the top of the climb, just above Bull's Cross, and was extremely lucky that it happened right next to the only wooden bench for miles around. Actually it is the bench Laurie Lee used to sit on with the eponymous Rosie of "Cider with Rosie" fame. I'm afraid I left the others waiting for quite a while today and kept feeling the need to apologise. After the cafe stop at the 30 mile mark, I said my goodbyes and left them to it. I'm pretty sure if I'd gone with them, when I got back I would have given up and gone home. So I went in the opposite direction, increasing my distance from home to make sure I didn't fail. Well, you always get home, don't you?
> 
> Called in at the Wildfowl and Wetland Trust at Slimbridge, then took a couple of side roads near Frampton to add the requisite distance. I was inordinately pleased to see that what I hoped might be a 3 mile loop turned out to be a 3.05 mile loop. Bumped into a friend at the waterfront in Epney on the way home, just as i was feeling sorry for myself. @jembullo lifted my spirits, though, and I made it home on 100.2km with not an ounce of effort wasted. That's the sixth time I've completed the challenge, but the last 3 rides have nearly wiped me out. I think it could be the last time. Then again, I'm left on 91 x 100km rides now, and it might prove just too tempting to bring up the century of centuries. Good luck to @KingswayRider who now needs just one more century to bring up that achievement. I am already aching. Tomorrow I may not be able to move.
> 
> Once more I can vouch for the mental benefits of solo cycling. I had been really struggling with the wording of my brother's eulogy, but found the words just came to me as I pounded away today. I always find that, in the bad times, cycling either gives you the opportunity to think things over, or it lets you completely let go and clear your mind. Today it was the former.


It was great to see you mate, sorry I couldn't hang around for long as the light was fading and I was only out for a quick 20 mile loop to clear the head a bit. Glad you got round your 100km, we will have to get out a bit more next year I hope, although I have foot surgery booked in for Jan so it might be a while yet. Catch you soon. Jem


----------



## gavgav (16 Dec 2021)

A much needed evening ride, to empty the stress bucket a little, following 4 days of work madness. I met @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, by a nearby pub, resisting the temptation to go in there instead. Fairly mild out and very little wind for a change.

We followed one of my regular evening routes out to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, before joining the lanes to Exfords Green, Stapleton and Gonsal. Whilst we were paused having a drink and chat, for a few minutes, a lot of traffic came past using the lane as a rat run to avoid Dorrington and just as we were about to head off again we had to squeeze up into the hedge to allow a tractor/trailer to pass yet another car.

We continued on to Condover, then along Lyons Lane, which was quiet until we met 4 cars in the most inconvenient places possible. Why is that always the case?!

The final section was through Betton Abbots and we parted ways having enjoyed the ride.

14.89 miles at 11.7mph avg.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2021)

As @gavgav has already reported, an evening ride out into the Shropshire countryside in great conditions for cycling (not too cold, hardly any wind, dry roads).

Gav set a good pace from the start out to Annscroft (letting out that stress) which Doug found a bit of an effort to keep up with but didn't do too badly. This section isn't a road that's good for riding slowly together and chatting so we tend to press on anyway.

Considering that we were setting out during the evening rush, the roads used weren't too busy and the drivers all seemed sensible. Later, on the narrower roads we did seem to meet traffic in all the most inconvenient places as Gav has alluded to.

17.3 miles by the time I got back at 11.8 mph average. A pretty good trip and nice to be out in company.

No photos from this one.


----------



## ianbarton (17 Dec 2021)

Dismal weather the last few weeks. I am only getting out about once a week because of the floods and roads covered in hedge cuttings. On Wednesday the weather looked half decent and most of the floods had subsided. I fancied a pre-Christmas lunch in the Wem library cafe. I set off on my anti-clockwise version of the ride which avoids climbing the steep hill from Press up to the church.

Arriving in Wem I met a couple of riders from Market Drayton were unlocking their bikes from the hoops outside the cafe. After a brief chat I went inside and settled down to a brie, cranberry and bacon sandwich washed down with a couple of Americanos. Suitably refreshed I set off along the B road to Prees Lower Heath and a climb back to the Church. A quick descent took me back to the A49 where I crossed over and made my way to Ightfield. Shropshire Council were finally fixing the huge flood on the bend leaving Ightfield. From there it's almost downhill all the way home.

57km and 276 metres of climbing.

A bit of a squeeze.






Outside Wem cafe





Finally fixing the flood at Ightfield.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Dec 2021)

A nice afternoon ride around The Warren.
4 of the 6 cows decided to trot along in front of me for about 400 yards until the gate, so I took it very easy. At the gate I realised the other 2 were right behind me!




























In September I asked Lisa to marry me at this bench……




More gorgeous scenery until I took the road to Membland. A car stationary flashed its lights at me…. I took it as ‘come through’
The deer panicked and skittered all over, bouncing off sheep netting. Eventually it found an exit route.
















Almost 10 miles. Lovely!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6395132441


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Dec 2021)

A chilly little 7 miles this afternoon.
It’s Lisa’s birthday today, and cycling after 2 glasses of champagne and a glass of wine isn’t a great idea.
Sluggish!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Dec 2021)

Rich B and Jules H were in for this one. It took a brain wave from Jules to come up with the Bromsberrow Heath idea so we dodged around Hillend for the run down to Rye Cross. Then around the southern end of the Hills to drop onto the community shop and café.
The excellent chat continued while 2 pots of tea disappeared in al fresco fashion. Then on around a loop lead us to Redmarley D'Abitot and a pause at the war memorial to read the inscription to the first British casualty of WWII. We took the most direct route to Rye Cross for a lanesy return to Hook Bank and the fairly usual run home.
Lovely outing today with 2 super pals who looked after me very well. 40 smiles


----------



## Ian H (19 Dec 2021)

Our Wednesday group Solstice ride yesterday. It was a cold but dry day, a chill North wind blowing. Seven set off at the start, we picked up the more along the way, and another at the lunch-stop, the Rest & be Thankful inn at Wheddon Cross. Before we got there I had to fix an impact puncture, the others helping or offering advice. 
The route back took a detour for Sarah's favourite descent, then retraced, though with another pub stop. 
With my riding to & from the start I ended up with 153km on the clock. Beer may have been consumed.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Dec 2021)

Another small ride this afternoon.
Almost 40 mph down Puslinch hill, I don’t like to get too much speed up due to the narrow bridge at the bottom. On through the woods along by the river, then the fields where we walk the dogs.
Up the loooong draggy hill at Dunstone and around the coast road. I had a call from a mate who is isolating due to contracting covid, so I chatted with him while I free wheeled.
Down through Noss and up to home from Bridgend.
Almost 12 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/6403857511


----------



## Glow worm (19 Dec 2021)

My mileage this month has been very low due to work/ rubbish weather etc. I’m running the risk of my first sub-100 mile month since December 1998.

Must do better really but on miserable days like today, I find it hard to get motivated. Anyway, todays damp 12 miler was a bit bleak but it was good to get the old legs moving again.






Above, the drove out to Burwell Fen. Still, at least it was quiet.

When I bought the bike in late September, I was sad it had no kickstand as I’d just assumed a decent tourer would always have one. The guy in the shop in Harrogate said I won’t be needing one- ‘there’s always a tree, post, fence or wall to lean it up against’ He said Cheerfully. He has clearly never been to the Fens! 
I’m making do with a temporary thing for now. A kickstand clamped to the chainstay looks the only realistic option for this bike, (but I’m reluctant for obvious reasons!). It is a proper PITA not having a decent kickstand.







The longhorn cattle on Burwell Fen looked as fed up as I was feeling. At least I finally found a fence.






I’d planned to head for my favourite dusk- owl spotting hidey-hole but it was a bit too damp, cold and gloomy for that so I headed home. Days like this will make spring, when it finally arrives so welcome!


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Dec 2021)

A little treat of a spin around The Warren in the dark while it’s still dry.
It was lovely out there, if a little blowy on the exposed bits.

Almost 7 miles. Good fun.

























The 3rd picture showing the lights of Plymouth.

To the left of the Plymouth light pollution is Cawsand in Cornwall.


----------



## mpemburn (20 Dec 2021)

Got out for 18 miles on flattish terrain (~700 ft). Coldest ride of the season thus far at 37°F (3°C), but sunny and virtually no wind.


----------



## Old jon (21 Dec 2021)

My first ride this month, and it is cold. Too cold for me really but the painful arm that has kept me off the bike for so long seemed to be better enough to take it for a ride. On the Spa.

A short route was chosen, and of course I could always just turn around if the fun was not there. And a late start, with very little traffic about, all the way through Holbeck to Office Lock. Ride along the towpath as far as Kirkstall Bridge and go back to the roads. In particular, the Leeds and Bradford Road. The first stretch of this is steep enough to warm up pretty well, then things level off a bit. After turning right at the traffic lights the road descends again almost all the way to Rodley, where there is a right turn onto Canal Road. Signposted ‘No Entry’, apart from bikes.
So I entered, and rode along to the swing bridge across the canal. Which took me back to the towpath I had turned off at Kirkstall Bridge. Head back that way, easy riding and a couple of three rise locks to go down the side of. Then I noticed the left turn, to Kirkstall Forge railway station. The forge, twenty odd years gone now, was where the Kirkstall axle was developed and made, made for a lot of years indeed. I suppose trucks with more powerful engines did not need a two speed back axle to climb hills.



Anyway, me and my bike (with nine speed back wheel) pedalled to the station, crossed the tracks and returned to road riding. Down to Abbey Road and continue along the A65 and wander around Leeds’ centre before crossing the river on Victoria Bridge. Bit of a dodge around and I am back on the street where I live, seventeen miles after riding away from it. There were 574 feet of uphill in that distance and it was still flippin’ cold. Good to be out for a ride though, and a hot shower cured the tingly bits rather well.

Map, and the only hill of the morning . . .


----------



## ianbarton (21 Dec 2021)

The sky was grey with small drops of rain and a slight breeze. I set off for
the Warfarin Clinic in Audlem propping my bike up against the wall at the back
of the surgery. After my Warfarin test I set off back through the village and
along the Woore road.

Turning off right towards Kinsey Heath I began to feel quite cold. I had set
off in a merino base layer and my Buffalo cycling top. It would have been a
good idea to have another layer, but I hadn't got anymore layers with me! I got
warm again by increasing my speed going up the long hill. In good weather there
is a good view over the Cheshire plain, but today it was grey and drizzly.

Reaching the top of the final steep section I would normally have enjoyed the
long downhill into Norton in Hales. By the time I reached Norton-in-Hales I was
cold again. I increased my effort and by the time I reached Market Drayton I
had warmed up again. I stopped off at the mini Sainsbury to get a sandwich and
some mini pork pies. I usually stop by the duck pond at Morton Say for lunch,
but it was too cold and miserable. I carried on into Ightfield where I took
shelter in the bus shelter. This was partially occupied by another bike which
obviously had a flat rear tyre. There was no one else about. I assumed that
they had somehow gone to find another inner tube. By the time I finished
eating nobody had come back to claim the bike.

I set off for home. This section is normally really enjoyable because it's
mostly downhill. However, the drizzle kept covering my cycling glasses, so I
had to keep swiping them with my gloves the clear them. By the time I got home
I was soaked and cold. However, I felt a sense of achievement and was pleased
that I had kept going rather than taking a shortcut home.

42km average temperature 8C.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Dec 2021)

I haven't been posting in this thread, although I've been riding most days, because I don't tend to stop for photos much, and during the week all my rides have been in the dark anyhow.

Tonight I did a ride I've done a few times before, out through City, up the hill to the B4268, cross to langan and out from there, up Crack Hill Lane, then left on the A48 for a few hundred yards, the right to Colwinston. From there to Llysworney, then across to the Cross Inn, down then up through Llanblethian, then home along the A4222.

When I got back close to home was on 14.4 miles, so did a bit of a twiddle through the estate to get it up to the 14.6 I knew I needed to hit 4,000 for the year 

Strava stats for 2021(so far)





And this ride:





https://www.strava.com/activities/6411673299


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2021)

*Yesterday's ride:*

Having finished this year's challenge I still wanted to get another long ride in this month to keep in practice ready to start my next challenge. Yesterday looked good for it so I got prepared and set an early alarm.

The roads were dry and the temperature hadn't gone quite as low as forecast overnight so frost wasn't a worry. I layered up well as it was still pretty chilly (with the thought that I might have put too many layers on) and headed out at about 7am, only to have to return almost straight away when I realised my bottle cage was empty. I only lost a few minutes sorting that out then headed over Lyth Hill for Condover. A bit of extra mileage was added by going through Wheathall, Berriewood then back to Condover before climbing up to Cantlop and joining the road to Acton Burnell and Longnor. The fact it was still early was emphasised at Green Farm by the milk tanker waiting to pick up outside. A mile or two later I met the first cyclist I'd seen so far.

I took the climb over Folly Bank slowly so as to save the legs for later then dropped down to Cardington where, as is often the case, it felt colder and I needed a change to full finger gloves. (It was probably a bit optimistic starting in fingerless gloves but they had been fine for the first 18 miles).

An unexpected road closure at Longville threatened to spoil things a bit. I didn't fancy the official diversion (busy B road) or the other alternative (big hill to climb) so I took the risk that they'd let me walk past the closure. In the event there was no sign of work having started for the day so I was able to ride through unimpeded.

I took a break near Hughley then took my usual route almost to Harley before doubling back to head the indirect way through Harnage Grange to Cressage (another little bit of distance added). Climbing up to Eaton Constantine a few more cyclists were out and about. Even though I was only about 35 miles in the climbs were getting a bit slow. Keeping the gears low and plodding was the order of the day through Uppington until I could enjoy the long gentle descent of Bluebell Lane.

From Walcot the going is easier with longer stretches of flat road. I was still fairly slow but I could at least keep the momentum going through Rodington Heath then up to High Ercall. I took another break shortly after the village then carried on to Heath Lanes and Cold Hatton before crossing the A442 for Little Bolas. Apart from a short but charp climb here the road is pretty flat through Eaton Upon Tern, Ollerton and Stoke On Tern. When planning the route I'd hoped that the forecast wind direction would help along this section but I'm not entirely sure that I felt much benefit.

Having passed Stoke Heath I entered Market Drayton past the golf club. Last time I was here, preparations were underway to repair the rotten road surface. They have done a shoddy job and it still has to be treated with caution. I didn't head for the town centre but meandered through the suburbs then took the road to Longford then Longslow - a bit of a roundabout route but it avoids having to cross the busy A53. I had a particular gateway in mind for my lunch stop but there was someone parked in it so I rode further on, getting a hill that I'd not been looking forward to out of the way and passing the metric century in the process.

While stopped to eat I got cold quite quickly and it took a good two or three miles through Calverhall and Ightfield before I started to warm up again. I felt okay again by Prees and got along steadily through Whixall, Dobson's Bridge, Northwood and Lyneal to Colemere where the shelter of the hedge in front of the church made for a good place for another break to have a snack. I did toy with the idea of changing my planned route here but wasn't sure of the mileage so carried on past Whitemere to Lee where I turned towards Lower Hordley. I think there must have been a shift changeover at the ABP plant as the roads as far as the factory were busier than I'm used to. It calmed down on the way to Weston Lullingfields and Baschurch though.

I'd not been looking forward to the climb just after Baschurch but I seemed to have more energy than expected. I had a pause for a drink at Little Ness then knew I'd got less than 10 miles to go so headed on gently. Between Montford Bridge and Bicton there is a long, steady climb that isn't fun with tired legs. While halfway up, another cyclist whizzed past me but I didn't feel too bad about that when I heard the whine of a motor putting in the effort.

It was properly dark by this time which helped make the descision to get out of the traffic along some quieter and flatter roads even if it was less direct, so I headed through Bicton Heath, the new estate at Bowbrook then Mousecroft to get to Meole Brace. I ought to have had a bite of flapjack at my last water stop and failing to do that meant I really ran out of energy in the last couple of miles. Speed was reduced to a crawl for much of it and I had to stop twice on the last climb of the day. Only stubborness kept me going to the end, but I got there and I got the distance I was looking for.

102.1 miles at 11.4 mph average. My longest ride of 2021, achieved on the shortest day.

I could have done with another layer on and next time I'll make sure of eating something in the last 10 miles _and _take along some jelly babies for that fast energy release if needed.





Crossing Lyth Hill at the start and leaving the lights of Shrewsbury behind.







Acton Burnell. It's a while before sunrise still at this point - not that I could see it with the overcast sky.





Cardington.





The Wrekin viewed from Cressage Bridge.





At Stoke on Tern.





Ightfield.





Prees.





Whitemere.





Wycherley Hall.


----------



## wafter (22 Dec 2021)

First time I've visited this thread for a while, having shockingly failed to hold up my end. Very impressed by some of the rides / images and the general tenacity of some on here!

Today I dragged the sh*thouse express out of the shed, negotiated the Krypton-factor-inspired garden and house to make it out the front, then set off the mile or two to get to the next village to get eggs. It was damned cold - too much for my middling gloves and walking fleece with T-shirt.

I arrived to find the last box of eggs being bought.. however redeemed the trip by scoring some cheap dinner components in the Co-op. 

Barely any distance and not enormously pleasant but I did feel better for getting out nonetheless. I suspect if the weather's permitting the journey will be repeated tomorrow in the hope that stocks have been replenished.. while it's a good excuse to do marginally more than sod all on the bike..


----------



## ianbarton (23 Dec 2021)

I can recommend the bus shelter at Ightfield to stop for lunch. It's nice and sheltered and there are no longer any buses. Also, there is a sheltered bench at the entrance to the church at Prees.


----------



## footloose crow (23 Dec 2021)

*23 December. The halcyon days of winter*

There is supposed to be a weather 'singularity' around the winter solstice, a period of quiet weather, mild, less wind. The pre Christian Greeks called this time of year the 'Halcyon Days' and celebrated with feasts and parties. Today, once the rain had passed through, I felt a halcyon day coming and by midday I could see well defined shadows across the lawn from a newly emerged sun and the garden windmill barely spinning. An opportunity for a ride then....







Deep leaf litter in the lanes, a tall dyke in the middle of the road and tyre scrubbed lines of dirty tarmac either side. Have to be careful on the steep downhill sections, remembering the places and times when there have been wobbles, slides, the slaloming back wheel skid over wet grit and mud. The sun is low, lines of light between the trunks of winter bare trees. Even the brambles have gone quiet, drawing in, leaves turning brown. The hedgerows are empty, everything hiding away until the longer days of January when the first snowdrops may appear. Sometimes we get daffodils in December, but not this year.











I could give you a list of villages and towns I pass though but there are none. An isolated church, its reason for being there no longer apparent unless it was for a congregation of hungry cows, noisy crows, blurred wing pheasants. At the gaps in the tall hedges I can see across the valley to small, dirty fields, scrubbed of green by the rains of recent weeks, isolated woods where the pheasants hide from foxes and sometimes shooters, small farmhouses fringed with shelter trees planted by the generations before.






The road rises and I puff and heave on the bars, out of condition and not yet fully recovered from a back injury. The descents make me nervous, gripping the hoods too tight, fingers wrapped on the brakes, listening for cars coming around the next bend. 

I have seen three cars in the last hour. Everyone is getting ready for Christmas and Truro is full of shoppers, confident that omicron hasn't arrived in Cornwall - although the visitors and second homers will surely bring it with them. That leaves the lanes empty for me and this is my favourite short ride, a loop to the north of Truro on forgotten roads, grimy with mud, twisting, rising and falling through innumerable small valleys. There is hardly any flat but the hills are thankfully short, if somewhat frequent. Every minute brings a gear shift but the big ring is rarely troubled.





Home again, as the sun loses its pretend-warmth, shivering a little in my short sleeved top. The bike will need a clean but Madame Crow has jobs for me to do first. I can see on Strava that I was slower today than on any of my previous times around this ride. Well it gives me something to improve on next time. 

25km, 450m of uphill. The underwhelming statistics belie the pleasure I had from the ride, to be outside, to be getting some Vitamin D like a good sexagenarian.


----------



## wafter (23 Dec 2021)

Today's bicyclic itinerary echoed that of yesterday; down to the farm shop on the old Raleigh then back via the Co-op. This time I scored a whole six eggs and the Co-op rewarded me richly with a good stock of reduced goods.

I wore the same as yesterday but thanks to the cloud cover it was a lot warmer; my garms this time proving perfectly appropriate. The tradeoff being a little light drizzle but nothing of any consequence. Rationally it could have been a good day for a "proper" ride, however I didn't really feel like it and (without going on an enormous ramble) I lack appropriate clothing to wear with my jersey-chewing rucksack 

The bike's been left in the kitchen in anticipation of a hat-trick tomorrow and hopefully a better supply of the precious..


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2021)

I made the most of my day off, one of the few I can actually have off over the festive period, to get in my annual pre Christmas ride to my Mum, Nan’s & Grandad’s graves.

It was a cool start when I set out, but soon warmed up as I meandered my way out of Shrewsbury, via Meole, Nobold, Copthorne, Gains Park and along Calcott Lane, to Bicton, where the first church stop was made, for Nan & Grandad’s grave.

I then took the more direct route back to Shrewsbury, through Shelton, with an annoyingly close pass from a pillock in a van, who only moved out after he’d passed me!

I followed the cycle paths back to Meole and then along the old railway path, through Sutton Farm, to the Crematorium, where I spent a few minutes by my other Nan & Grandad’s plaque.

I then went through the estate to Emstrey island and out onto the very busy A458, where I encountered pillock number 2, who couldn’t be bothered to take notice of my clear signal to turn right onto the Betton road and promptly overtook me as I was about to turn off. Prat!

Thankfully after that, the lanes to Condover and Gonsal were quiet. The view to Church Stretton was impressive, as I turned onto Lyons Lane, with an inversion in the distance. Not sure the picture really does it justice, but you can see the Caradoc poking out above the cloud.





I crossed the A49 without a car in sight, rare at any time, never mind on Xmas Eve, into Stapleton and then stopped for some lunch with dad, plus a walk over to Mum’s grave.

I set back out to Exfords Green and decided to avoid the main road, by climbing to Little Lyth and then up onto Lyth Hill. Strangely busy with traffic up there, as I had to pull in to let 5 cars past. It was heaving with cars and people enjoying a walk up at the top of the hill, so I didn’t hang about and descended along the muddy track, then down the road into Bayston Hill.

I looped around the village, via Overdale and then down Pulley Lane, to Meole again, passing the long queues into the retail park thinking I’m glad not to be driving in that.

I arrived home with 28.12 miles on the clock


----------



## geocycle (25 Dec 2021)

Seasons greetings and thanks to all the regulars on YRT! No ride today but a walk on the limestone pavements and home for an Irish coffee and mince pies. Need energy ahead of cooking the nut roast. Hope to get out tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2021)

Nice 15 miles, out on the Genesis, because it’s my favourite bike in the world.
There was a bit of trail/gravel, some road, some mud. Bike bud wanted to ride around the city centre (no idea why) so we stopped at the light tunnel which is not overly impressive in daylight.
I have promised him that we’ll walk up later, with the dogs, and look at it in the dark.
The bar tape was my present to my Genesis. It’s pretty.

Ediited to add ‘in the dark’ pics. Dogs now comatose on the sofa.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Xmas every one ,Only me at home this Christmas had dinner arranged at big sisters for 2 pm so time to get a ride in . Out the door at 8.15 in to a dull dreary day .Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley were I past a runner in an elf costume (it must be christmas ) seasons greetings were exchanged . Went up the Wreake valley into a strong headwind ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussungton at Hoby I turned for Ragdale as I climbed towards the village there is an exposed ridge with a crosswind and at every gap in the hedge the wind court my deepish section wheels making it an interesting stretch . Dropped into the village and began the climb out and it felt like a tailwind so decided to try an effort up the hill made it 3/4 of the way up before I had to frantically drop out the big ring before I ground to a halt . Turned into a proper tailwind so a quick run into Wymeswold and on to Barrow before another turn saw a crosswind or headwind for the rest of the way home . In Barrow past another runner this one dressed in a Santa outfit I shout your running late Santa as I past . As I rode last I noticed he was using a prosetic running blade the first time other than on TV I seen one . Mountsorrel and home 33 and a bit miles stayed almost dry you could hardly called what fell rain and didn't need the rain jacket . Home in plenty of time for a shower ,quick visit to my other sister then big sisters for lunch which I felt I'd earned


----------



## chriswoody (25 Dec 2021)

Sunshine and blue skies for the first time in weeks, luckily we open presents in the evening of the 24th here, so without that job to perform, I was able to make a hasty exit after an early breakfast. I tried to ignore the thermometer that was registering minus 6, as I passed and headed out into the beautiful morning.






For the first kilometres I try to ignore the pain in my hands and toes as the cold started to bite and my Reynauds kicks in. One advantage of the cold temperatures though is the frozen ground, for the first ride in weeks, theres no mud being thrown up from the ground and the puddles are all deep frozen.






The trail winds on through the stands of pine and the sun is struggling to reach down into the depths of the forest. The usual soft sand sand has been replaced by frozen rock hard ground and the going is tough. Despite the cold temperatures, the only ice to be found is in the puddles and the going is not too treacherous.











After the next forest section, I'm out through the small village and on to the horse paddocks on the other side. In between the trees the horses are grazing and foraging between the trees.






Just passed here it's over the river at the waterworks and onto the small island. Crossing the second arm of the river by the lock gate and I can see ice floating on the surface. It won't take much to freeze the river here like last winter. I swing back round East now and start to head towards home. At one point I stop to free up my gear cable which has frozen in the low temperatures, leaving me stranded in one gear.






Then it's onward through the last forest trails, my extremities not feeling quite so frozen as before. The sun is still low in the sky and struggling to penetrate down to the forest floor.






Finally after 25km I roll back home for a well deserved coffee and hot shower before spending a relaxed day with the family. A great Christmas day ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Dec 2021)

Just a ride to work & back home

It'll be the same tomorrow, Monday & Tuesday


----------



## geocycle (26 Dec 2021)

Cold and drizzly but avoided the snow that decorated the Pennines and Lakes so got out for a 40 mile ride. Headed over Littledale and then the steep descent to the Lune valley. Road up the left bank of the Lune, sort of Sartre meets the Brontes, and to Kirby Lonsdale. Fields full of Fieldfare, redwing and on the higher farms lapwing and curlew. KL was largely shut so the emergency rations were consumed in the market square. Then some hills over Hutton Roof including some new roads to me. 40 miles and 1100m of climbing felt enough for post Christmas legs.

Pictures show the top of the world at Littledale, gorgeous rusty bracken and bike posing on Lune bridge at Gressingham


----------



## cwskas (26 Dec 2021)

I managed over 4000 miles last year and therefore set a goal of 5000 miles for 2021. But unforeseen circumstances and responsibilities had left that behind by mid-year and I changed my goal to 4000 miles. Several months ago it seemed I would be doing well to get 3000 miles, so I reduced my goal again.

On December 21st, it had been 16 days since I had been on the trike and I was in desparate need of getting outside. I also realized I would have to work hard to reach my twice reduced goal, so off I went for a 30 mile ride. It was 39 degrees, but was beautiful and just what I needed. I called it my "What a day for a daydream" ride. I did not take but one picture and never even got off the trike. 2h25m moving out of 2h27m total, averaged 12.8 mph.

On December 22nd, I rode with 3 much faster friends. They know that I am familiar with the territory and I dont want to slow them down. I just try to keep them in sight and I can usually catch up at a rest stop. 43 degrees average temp, I averaged 14 mph over another 30 miles, 2h8m moving, 2h28m overall.

A friend of mine and I had been trying to coordinate his first 100k ride starting at Bastrop State Park. A once beautiful park ravaged by wildfire about 10 years ago. It is still a nice ride which neither of us had done. On December 23rd we finally got it done. It was a 2.5 hour drive for me each way, so we didnt get started too early. I also was able to take a lot of pictures. I am going to post a few here and then a separate post to sneak in some more.

These first 2 images give a perspective of the trees before the fire. The forest was very dense.














The surface inside the park is excellent.





There was quite a lot of up and down with some steep inclines


----------



## cwskas (26 Dec 2021)

Brad's first 100k continued . . .

Roughly the first 10 miles took through the park and then we turned north to the small community of Antioch. The road was small with very little traffic and mostly downhill, quite relaxing countryside.




In Antioch we turned east on what showed in satellite images to be paved. It was, for about 2-3 miles, and then turned into probably the worst surface I have ridden on for about 5-6 miles. It seemed that they had removed the old surface then graded it and piled a lot of gravel on (hopefully for those who live there) in preparation for further repair. I would have trouble with traction sometimes on the inclines which approached 7-8% at times and going down the other side, I would hang on for dear life. Even using my brakes to control my speed did not offer relief.

Then we got back on good surface for more pleasant views. I could have taken a lot more pictures, but it would be a long day and neither us knew what challenges lay ahead.




We had to make a detour due to an accident which closed the road and added some distance, so we adjusted our route a bit to compensate and at about 35 miles, we arrived at the community of Winchester and had a good rest stop with some ice cream as a reward.














About 10 miles further, we entered Buescher State Park which is adjoined to Bastrop by the multi-use road we started on. Buescher was not as affected by the fire and it was very scenic riding.














I had intended to take another panoramic view at the high point which was in Bastrop SP, but it was getting late and I decided the view from Buescher SP would suffice.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2021)

Nice photos @cwskas it's nice to see some blue sky and sunshine . I've forgotten what it looks like . A 50 miler today under a depressingly grey sky stayed dry but it was grim out there and the bikes filthy


----------



## Alex321 (26 Dec 2021)

13 rider said:


> Nice photos @cwskas it's nice to see some blue sky and sunshine . I've forgotten what it looks like . A 50 miler today under a depressingly grey sky stayed dry but it was grim out there and the bikes filthy


Yeah. I got in19 miles today. Didn't get rained on, but the roads were seriously wet and muddy, and like yours, my bike was caked in mud when I got back.


----------



## Saluki (26 Dec 2021)

I am back from a foggy 15.
It was really spooky out there, dim fairy lights on the houses and the water dripping from the trees just breaking that weird quietness there is, in the fog. I was listening to a Zombies. Run! Mission. That possibly didn’t help with the spooky feeling.
Bike is all clean and on his rack, clothes dripping in the bath and I have slippers on and all warm again. Lovely ride and very chuffed to get out.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Dec 2021)

The rain stopped earlier than has become the norm with enough what passes as daylight this time of year for a quick 10 mile outing on the ebike to knock off a number of ABC road names. A number of flooded sections of road to avoid presumably due to blocked drains. First stop was the_ Tap on *T*ower Street, _road name and the pub as the something of note wrapped up together.





Next _*U*nion Street _where a closed Debenhams is not really a place of note and the only building of note is the _Jubliee Car Park_




More scenic - _*V*alley Drive _with _Valley Gardens _beyond




Final call was _*W*etherby Road _with the ground of _Harrogate Town AFC



_


----------



## gavgav (28 Dec 2021)

A Bank Holiday afternoon ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug had been arranged, after the morning rain had finished going through. Cool out there and a brisk South Westerly wind was blowing, but at least we saw a bit of sun, for what seems like the first time in weeks.

I cycled down to meet them and we set off into the wind, through Meole, onto the busier main road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, then onto the lane to Plealey and Pontesbury.

The short section on the main “A” road, to the turning for the Mary Webb school, wasn’t too bad bar one close overtake from a BMW, but it was nice to get onto the quieter lane and begin the climbing up to Habberley. I wanted to take Doug up some hills, as we keep trying to encourage him to get out more and be ready for our Lake District holiday in February, but it constantly falls on deaf ears……It’s a steady climb up, but then after the village it ramps up with a couple of steep gradient arrow climbs, over towards Huglith Hill and Pulverbatch.

We paused for a rest in a forestry track entrance, where I took a couple of photos.










We then climbed up to the summit of this hill and enjoyed a lovely view over towards the Wrekin, which was bathed in light and meant a snap needed to be taken





The descent into Pulverbatch was welcome and then the short fast descent on the main road, before we joined the wet and muddy lanes up to Wilderley. It’s lovely rolling cycling country up there, with fabulous views and one of my favourite sections in all of Shropshire.

We enjoyed the long and wind assisted descent down to Netley and Dorrington, crossed the A49 fairly easily and then continued onto more familiar ground to Condover, along Lyons Lane and then down to Betton. Just after turning onto the Betton road we came up alongside a beautiful Buzzard, who didn’t seem phased by us at all and it then took off and swooped across our path, up into a tree. A great sight.

We paused at the hen farm, where they have an egg vending machine, to find Christmas had taken it’s toll on the best of us! 😆





We parted ways and I thoroughly enjoyed that, plus Doug did really well. I will be keeping nagging him now to continue!!

Upon arriving home I found that Strava had decided to pause itself again, back where i’d taken the pictures after 10 miles, so missing the remaining 16. Getting fed up with that app and won’t be renewing the subscription next time.

So somewhere near 26 and a bit miles was done, at around 10.6mph avg based on Doug’s GPS


----------



## Saluki (28 Dec 2021)

I wanted to get a ride in, during daylight, but it was pelting it down with rain. I don’t mind rain but riding in it is not my favourite thing. I did a Joe Wicks EMOM workout instead then visited my Aunt for the afternoon. Or at least we had planned the afternoon. Her son, who lives at home and is an entitled bully and gets right on my chimes, was there. 35 mins and I got a friend to call with ‘an emergency’ so I could escape.
Rattled by Half an hour with a bully and his mother and his girlfriend being so polite to stop him from kicking off, was quite enough. I took the Genesis out for just 12 miles, in the drizzle, which was enough to calm the jitters. I really do not like being in a situation where a narcissist bully is about to fly of the handle. If I had known that he was home, I would not have gone.

I rode through 2 puddles of a good 30 yards or more, a really nasty mud patch and discovered a lovely cycle path which suddenly stopped and became a gravel trap. I may have missed a sign in the rain and the unlit bit of road. It’s a new path so the sign may not have arrived yet.
I need 23 more miles to finish the year on 3,333. I don’t have time (work) to hit the 3,500 mark.


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Dec 2021)

Actually had time for a ride today but needed to sort the slowly deflating front tyre first rather than just pumping it up again and hoping for the best, nice big thorn removed and new tube and I could get moving.
It had finally stopped raining and was brighter than it has been for days. Set off to Loppington passing some large red signs warning it was an animal disease control area( bird flu) and turned off to Lyneal past the woods towards Colemere. Lots of people parked at Colemere going for a walk as I passed going back into Lyneal to turn off to Welshampton, Breadon Heath, Bettisfield and into Northwood. Turned off to Whixall, along Goblins Lane to Waterloo, back into Northwood and home. Much better weather today and even had some sunshine but everywhere is very wet and the roads are filthy, had to hose the mud off the bike as it was even worse than usual. 23.25 miles, lots of people out walking but no other cyclists.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2021)

A couple of rides to report on: *Boxing Day:* I only had about a couple of hours available for riding so headed round my usual Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound loop. The roads were nice and quiet traffic-wise but I don't think I've seen so many people out walking along the lanes since the last lockdown - hardly anyone else cycling though. It had been rather wet overnight so I had numerous minor floods to splash through.

A small irritation was caused between Frodesley and Acton Burnell when a Tesla Model X overtook, with the driver squeezing through at a narrow point of the road. Waiting a mere five to ten seconds would have brought us to a bit where the road widens and they could have passed much more easily.

After passing through Cound (a flag with a snow scene and "Merry Christmas" on flying today) I thought I'd risk going up to the A458 and finding it fairly quiet I stayed on it into Cross Houses before turning towards Berrington then making my return to Condover and home via the A49.

24 miles at 13.5 mph average. I misjudged the layers, finding it to be milder than anticipated.





Between Ryton and Longnor, a bit of a water splash to negotiate. One of many this time.





The sun is trying to break through the cloud obscuring the top of Caer Caradoc.





At Condover.

*Today:* Gav has already beaten me to it as usual. Our timing was good at the start of the ride - arriving at the meeting point just moments before Gav. Then it was out of town through Meole Brace and along the road through Hook A Gate and Annscroft. We had a headwind through Plealey which slowed things and I dropped back to take a photo requiring a bit of an effort to catch up.

Once past the main road section we headed past the school and skirted the edge of the village (youngster riding no-hands coming in the opposite direction - I used to be able to do that. Not sure what happened in the mean time. ). The proper climbing of the day starts with a steady drag up to Habberley then, after a bit of flat through and just after the village, it ramps up on the way to Pulverbatch with two steep climbs, the first of which starts long and steady then gets steep towards the end and the second which is short but sharp. i was quite pleased that Doug managed both of these pretty well.

The section from Pulverbatch through Wilderley undulating as always but gives nice views and tends not to have much traffic, if any, on it. This time there were a couple of vehicles being loaded with sheep just before Wilderley Hall - it seemed to me that it would have been pretty tight to get past the two of them if we had been in a motor vehicle.

The descent through Netley to Dorrington is always enjoyable and there were only about three vehicles on the A49 making crossing it very easy. It wasnt easy to tell which way the wind was coming from on the way to Condover but along Lyons Lane it felt like it was more of a help than a hindrance. Gav has mentioned the buzzard which completely ignored us riding close by. I stopped to try and grab a photo but it wasn't having that so swooped off and along the road ahead of Gav and Doug before alighting in a tree.

Getting to Weeping Cross we found the traffic busier than we are used to when riding this way and a little more impatient. At one point a vehicle came past us doing about 40 in a 30 limit - I saw the brake lights come on just as the car passed me (at the back of the group) when the driver realised there was a speed ramp ahead and it was beside Gav when the crunch came as the suspension bottomed out. 

26.2 miles by the time I got back at 10.7 mph average. It turns out this is Doug's longest ride of the year so I think he did really well with it being a hilly one.





Quite a moody sky on the way to Pontesbury. Shame it hasn't really captured the light on the distant hills that had drawn my eye.





The Wrekin catches a break in the clouds.





Doug and Gav at the top of the second steep climb on this ride.


----------



## mpemburn (28 Dec 2021)

One of my favorites today: Down to the Susquehanna River State Park and out on a pretty decent climb. 25 miles under cloudy skies and and temps in the mid-40’s F (~ 7°C).


----------



## chriswoody (29 Dec 2021)

After the wonderful blue skies and subzero temperatures of Christmas day, it was back to grey skies and 6 degrees. I'm still on holiday, so was able to find some time this morning to get out into the forest and go for a quick ride. The ride started well, out on the quiet lanes, past the pig farm on towards the glider school. After 7km I leave the road and head into the forest. The tracks are pock marked with large puddles, still partially frozen from the sub zero temperatures of the last week.






The puddles are deceptive, what appears to be water is often mostly still frozen and hitting them at speed results in some interesting moments. The only colour on this drab grey day comes from the moss that clings to all of the trees all around, testament to the damp and ever wet nature of the forest.





As I wind ever further north, the ground is a mix of mud and ice, the sands at Wildech are still partially frozen and not too tricky to negotiate. However, the lack of grip from the mud and ice is testing my bike control skills and I'm enjoying every minute.






My back brake is starting to bind, probably sticky pistons but there's not much I can do on the trail. The constant scraping noise of the pads on the disc is bad enough, but worse is the energy sapping friction, couple with the glutinous mud it's hard going. After 15km, I turn to the east and head off towards Reberllah. This track is normally a Wald Autobahn and quite quick, today though, weaving between the icy puddles and negotiating the mud, not to mention the binding brake, it's a ponderous section to ride.






After a few kilometres I hit the road that leads into Reberllah and a few turns takes me back out and into the forest on the other side. Again it's a slow ride as I weave around and grind out the kilometres. Stopping for a quick snack and a drink, I drink in the solitude of the forest. It's so quiet and still out here, there is the occasional sound of dripping water from the trees and a few birds are chirping merrily, aside from that the solitude is absolute.






There is a dank mist in the air and it takes a while for me to realise that it's changed into rain and whilst not heavy, it's still making me wet. The brake has stopped binding for now and a quick exploratory pull on the lever demonstrates why, there appears to be no pad left to bite! oh well no stress, we'll have to look later, for now I need to remember to keep to the front brake only.






The last kilometres lie ahead now and soon I'm free of the forest and fields are to my left. The fog is really thick now and lending quite an atmosphere to the ride.






A last section of muddy path through the edge of forest is great fun, the bike sliding this way and that, barely any control as I fight to keep upright and in a semi forward direction. There is only soft grass and mud to fall on if it all goes wrong, so for the moment it's just great fun to mess around and develop my bike control. Then all too soon, I'm onto the last stretch of tarmac and the last couple of kilometres home, it's really raining now and the bike is absolutely plastered in mud. I roll back into the garden after 35km, not a massive distance, but great fun and just a joy to be out. I treat the bike to a quick hose down to get the worst of the mud off, then head in. I need to check the rear brake out, but for now it's hot shower and coffee time.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Dec 2021)

Short and flat ... but a joyous ride.
7 weeks ago I had Transient Global Amnesia event while out cycling, I’ve recovered but the investigations showed long term heart disease and dangerously high blood pressure .... taking the meds ...
And cycling again ...
Plan is to ride every other day, getting longer each week, until i’m back to my 50 mile days again .... and see how we go from there ...
It was so nice to clip in this morning !!
8.6 miles, 30m of ascent, just under an hour.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Dec 2021)

First ride for 6 weeks!
Out on the Paul Hewitt at 11am for my regular loop. 15° at the end of December, how mad is that! Had to take my gloves of in an attempt to cool down, got my top half clothing completely wrong, far too warm.
26.9 miles with an average of 14.4 mph, felt really sluggish, my fitness seems to have disappeared ☹️


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Dec 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> First ride for 6 weeks!
> Out on the Paul Hewitt at 11am for my regular loop. 15° at the end of December, how mad is that! Had to take my gloves of in an attempt to cool down, got my top half clothing completely wrong, far too warm.
> 26.9 miles with an average of 14.4 mph, felt really sluggish, my fitness seems to have disappeared ☹
> 
> ...


I started off with a long sleeve thermal, a summer cycling jersey and a fleece ... with full finger gloves ... after 2 miles i was wearing the summer jersey and track mitts !! Oh and shorts ... I wear shorts all year round ...


----------



## Old jon (30 Dec 2021)

Warmth was promised, and delivered! Though the decision had been made earlier, too long since the last ride, need to turn those pedals a bit. The original thought had been to ride the fixed, but the route that appealed most made me choose the Spa.

And off I pedalled. Down the road to Jack Lane, turn right at the terracotta library and soon find the towpath. Travel west as far as Viaduct Road then ride up the hill to Headingley. More up, crossing the Ring Road on the way to Lawnswood, and a thought provoking sight. Why would a fire engine be parked outside the crematorium? Countless answers are available, of course. I rode on. Turn right, through Adel on the way to the climb up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park and then down Kings Road to Bramhope.

Turn right, pass the puritan chapel on the way to the Dyneley Arms and the swift descent to Pool. Straight through the village and cross the Wharfe, shortly after that turn left to head towards Leathley. The valley is wide here and the view of the southern side was not veiled by rain, a bit of a change. Another left turn to cross the River Washburn and then the climb to Farnley, and a stop for a pic of the bike leaning against what I think is the gatehouse of Farnley Hall.






The intention was to have videoed the descent into Otley. Camera informed me the SD card was full, which did not slow me down at all. But I cannot prove it. A munch stop at Wharfemeadows Park, the river was sort of high. Back across the river, first time riding roughly south and the sun was a bit of a nuisance, until Leeds Road started climbing up the hill. Which felt like a lot of up this morning, I must have been tiring a bit.

But once the top was reached, tiredness vanished. Back through Bramhope and stay on the A660 all the way back, and down, to Headingley. More descent to Kirkstall and it seemed the mist of yesterday had returned. Mist does not have lumps, have to call it rainfall. Back to the towpath now, and by the time I reached Armley Mills the rain had stopped. Sort of busy along the way now, all the way to Office Lock, but easy riding and I was in no hurry.

Through Hunslet, nothing much has changed along there, then the U turn to reach Leathley Road (not the Leathley I rode towards earlier) and I am almost home. Thirty two miles this morning, and more than 1800 feet of going up. A pretty good ride, though maybe the legs say otherwise.

lefts and rights and ups and downs


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2021)

Well done @Landsurfer take it steady you will get there


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Dec 2021)

Out on the Hewitt Chiltern at 10.45am. Same ride as yesterday, another 15° but really windy, not great in the flatlands.
26.65 miles with an average of 14.3mph, really struggled, my fitness has disappeared ☹️


----------



## jongooligan (31 Dec 2021)

Old jon said:


> Mist does not have lumps, have to call it rainfall.



Never rains in Yorkshire does it? At least that's what I been telling my family for the last 30 odd years since I moved up to Co. Durham. If there's precipitation when we're down home I always pass it off as, "just a bit of wet fog."


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2021)

My last ride of the year on local dirty lanes!
There was still some standing water from Christmas Day , deep enough for wet feet.

A dozen miles, a few primrose in flower and a roe deer.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6451614846


----------



## delb0y (31 Dec 2021)

My last ride of the year, too. Just 20 miles round the local lanes and tow-path. I regretted not putting the off-road tyres on...


----------



## HLaB (31 Dec 2021)

Yesterday I took advantage of the unseasonably mild temperatures and headed to the Campsies (they're usually solid ice and/or snow at this time of year).

A lot of rain had fallen over night but it was dry and the skies started to brighten as I approached the hills. Then I stopped and took a few pics and it looked rather dreich up top but brighter if I had went south. For a bit I thought about, especially when I stopped a second time and it looked even more of a contrast.



























Ah feic, I'd come all this way, convinced myself it was patchy and then went for it. I was right it was patchy and only really dreich at the top of the Crow.










I then headed back over the Campsies via the Tak Ma Doon Road. I didn't stop there because I wasn't sure of my distance/time (the dreich weather up the Crow had sent the Garmin haywire. After a dozen stops I had locked it on the map and lol, the Varia low battery warning blocked the clock). When I got back to Stirling I figured it had dried enough to get a data screen. I then realised I would have had time to stop after all. On good day its something like this (although Google doesn't do it justice).









Lol, I am at the limit of my attachments, the photos of Stirling are embedded in the Relive.

https://www.relive.cc/view/vMv8ykLXmPO


----------



## C R (31 Dec 2021)

I needed 20 miles to get over 2800 miles for the year, and with nice weather this afternoon it would have been a shame not to take advantage. It was quite warm, so shorts and fingerless gloves. I didn't dare short sleeves, but should have, as I was feeling a bit overdressed. 

23 miles going round Earls Croome, Pershore and Wadborough, a few cyclists and not much traffic, but a bit of a headwind on the way out, which became a nice tail wind between Earls Croome and Pershore. No photos, just the map.





Total for the year is 2805 miles, about 50 miles more than last year. Let's see what 2022 brings.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (31 Dec 2021)

Managed to get out on a fab variable ride today. Plenty of mud, some bumpy bridleways, a nice hill climb and some fast road sections. I was supposed to be stopping in a local town to pick some bits up so had the Carradice SQR Slim on and a heavy lock, but I had forgotten my wallet.

Plan for the new year is to find a small group of people who like a mixture of ride styles and are not training to be the next Bradley Wiggins.


----------



## Alex321 (31 Dec 2021)

Really enjoyable final ride of the year. Started outintending to do one of my regularloops via Ewenny, which are either 18 or 21 miles, but after Sigginstone (part of the 21 mile variant) I was enjoying it so much I decided to try some roads I hadn't ridden before, extending the ride a bit. 

Ended up doing 32.24 miles,to finish the year with a metric half century. 
https://www.strava.com/activities/6452330717


----------



## gavgav (31 Dec 2021)

A day off for me on New Years Eve and I’d arranged a ride out with Paul. He’d wanted to do a longer ride for a while, but we’d struggled to find a day we were both free together, so today it was. He’d given me the challenge of a route via Shawbury and so I duly delivered, with some new territory to explore as well.

I rode over to his, with it being extraordinarily mild and soon wished I’d worn shorts. Removed jacket though and it was down to a t-shirt, quite remarkable for December.

We meandered our way out of Shrewsbury, to Montford Bridge and then on to Mytton, with my first bit of new territory, before joining the slightly busier roads to Leaton, complete with a set of traffic lights stuck on red, which we waited at until chap coming through in a car said he’d worked out they were stuck, so through we went.

It was then back onto new territory to Bomere Heath, through a couple of residential streets and onto the Preston Gubbals road, before branching off to Pimhill and along Plex Road to Hadnall. We’d briefly discussed stopping at the Salopian Brewery there, but the bar was shut. We had a long wait to cross the A49, before continuing on to Astley, an easier crossing of the A53, then Bings Heath and onto Shawbury.

We joined the A53 for a short while, before more new territory along the Telford road to Great Wytheford. I knew we needed a right turn, so we turned first right and then shortly arrived back at the main road……I’d turned us off 1 junction too early! Not to worry, it was a short section to the junction we actually wanted and then splashed our way through a fairly deep flood and onto Poynton Green. It was back to familiar lanes from there, to Roden and Rodington Heath, where I said to Paul that we’d try the lane to Upton Magna, but warned him of a potential flood that is often there after heavy rain…….Sure enough, we rounded the bend and it was deeply flooded as far as the eye could see, so we did an about turn and used the lane to Withington instead.

The lane from there to Upton Magna was busier than we’d have liked, then arriving in the village we’d thought of stopping at the cafe, but found it shut. So, we decided to head to Uffington and stop at the Corbet Arms pub for a pint instead. It was so mild that we sat outside on the terrace, must be a first for New Years Eve and enjoyed a nice Shropshire Gold.

From there we joined the old canal path to Pimley and then decided to stay on the rougher section to the ring road. That was a mistake, with it being covered in thick mud and water, so the bikes were made even filthier and Paul, mud guard less, had a nice muddy stripe all up his back! Won’t be using that track again until next Summer.

We took the cycle paths back to Meole and parted ways having thoroughly enjoyed the longer ride and a good chat when the roads allowed.

38.2 miles to finish the year with 2137 miles, which is my highest annual total so far, beating last year by 125. 95 rides this year, 4 fewer than last.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Dec 2021)

Been off the bike for about three weeks due to a cold and old fart water infection so a final 2021 ride was on the cards.
Cycled from Astley to Timperley via the Bridgewater Way and Trans Pennine which was both busy with other users and lots of mud,
my poor fixie was covered in the stuff 😩
Visited my Mum who I had not seen in ages, had a brew and “ helped” her to dispose of some Christmas treats before heading home across Carrington moss past some football training ground just as they were coming out much to the joy of fans. Crossed the Manchester Ship Canal at Irlam locks and crossed a very rough Astley Moss home.
Cracking and much needed ride plus visit to my Mum
Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Mike_P (31 Dec 2021)

New Years Eve and far too long spent sorting the “cockpit” of the Defy out this morning. I had fitted the replacement bell a week or so back before removing the broken one but then the thought occurred of was their space for a light. After much shuffling the bell ended up where the broken one had been.

Midday and almost 12 degrees with a noticeable wind; thinnest bib longs and a waterproof jersey just in case. East to Knaresborough where Waterside was not as busy as it might be but Abbey Road was awash with walkers and dogs. Then the B6164 through Little Ribston and east along Ox Close Lane which convinced me definitely the new Garmin 530 was not navigating as I was now off the planned route but no reaction from it.

Joined the A168 south only for a visitation, to the rear wheel, by the P fairy for the first time in 15 months

Half an hour later the ride recommenced with a replacement inner tube fitted having twice checked the tyre for anything stuck in it.
Onto the B1224 over the A1 and pass Wetherby Services to reach _Wetherby Racecourse _on _*Y*ork Road_. (The ABC roadname beginning _X _skipped due to lack of such locally)




Into Wetherby on the former B1224 and on the climb over the A1 the rear wheel felt horribly rough again. Stopped and checked it; was okay, just not pumped enough. Continued on in the hope All Terrian Cycles might be open with the thought of blagging the use of a track pump but plainly closed. Bike propped against the York Road sign above and more use of the hand pump.

Back pass All Terrian and the B6164 through Kirk Deighton to North Deighton, then west to Spofforth where, as a slight fudge, _*Z*ennia Terrace _lies next to a _Millenium Garden_ to complete the ABC roadnames with something of note on them (or in the case of Z next to) .




Up Haggs Road to the A658 then Rudding Lane with a clear run though the TLs at the foot of the decent and up the climb away to reach a slow moving A661. Left the congestion behind going through Panhandle Park only to get stuck trying to turn right back onto a road – of course as soon as I decided to push the crossing button a gap appeared.

Cut through to Forest Lane noting a train passing and sure enough a long, starting to move, tail back of traffic from the level crossing. Up to the A59 crossing then home via the Starbeck NCN branch cautiously pass two horses when indicated by their riders.

30.61 miles with 1529 feet climbed bringing the Defys total for the year to 2,529.64 miles and 124,486ft climbed. Happy New Year, Mike.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2022)

1st ride of a new year . Decided to do my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold to start the 50km a month challenge . Out the door at 10.30 in lovely sunny bright day ,Shorts with leg warmers and short sleeves with arm warmers and fingerless mitts is it really January. Fairly mundane ride through Cossington ,Sileby and Seagrave on the climb out of Seagrave Berrycott lane I was slowly catching a fellow rider . Caught him just after we had turn right . As I overtook I said hello and he replied "Phil " ( my name if you wondered ) turned my head and it's an old mate I've not seen for 3 years . Clive and I had done a lot of fishing together but although we both cycled we had never rode together .The next 12 miles were spent chatting away catching up and the miles this ticked by so much quicker . In Barrow we parted company promising to do it again . That left me to finish the last 8 miles solo mostly into a headwind . Home 31.4 miles in a tad under 2 hours which is a time I've not been meeting recently so somehow I was much quicker today as I actually slowed down to ride at Clive's pace . Really enjoyed the surprise company . Let's hope all rides in 2022 are as good as this one


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jan 2022)

Fuelled by last nights Gin I was out on the Hewitt at 11.30am. A nice steady flat loop of 21.1 miles with an average of 14.6 mph.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## craigwend (1 Jan 2022)

First puncture of the year 😭


----------



## geocycle (1 Jan 2022)

Happy New Year! Amazing weather for January with temperatures in double figures. Got out to Clapham and Ingleton for the first 50 miles of the year. Headed through Wray then decided to do a detour up Roeburndale west on some roads less travelled. intersected with Mewith lane and Keasden before lunch in Clapham. There is a nice spot for a picnic by the waterfall in the village. Decided to be self sufficient today as thought cafes would be closed. Fortunately my waterfall view was free as seeing the queue of folk paying to do the waterfalls walk grated with my Yorkshire upbringing. Then over the old road to Ingleton before a circuitous route home. First 50 miles and 1200m of climbing.

Pictures show Ingleborough in mist this morning, bike posing by wall, the wonderful descent to Clapham and the lunchtime waterfall.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Jan 2022)

Yuk was the best description for the Defy this morning after yesterdays ride although now dried muck did largely brush off. Fitted it with my Heath Robinson mudguards which took until mid afternoon so just time for a short 10 mile ride west on the A59 to Kettlesing Head and back via Penny Pot.

Temperature was nearing 14 degrees but their was a gusting south westerly of some strength at times so the kit was full length jersey and bib knickers.

After a couple of stops needed to tweak the mudguards the upwards trudge on the relatively quite A59 ( no HGVs) was at least for its longer steeper part buffeted from the wind by trees. Was bemused by the Garmin informing me I needed a drink every 6 minutes - thats one "smart" settings that is going to be deleted. At least the cadence was showing; strange coincidence that yesterdays first time use of the Garmin coincided with the battery in the sensor going flat.

Turned straight into the wind at Kettlesing Head and then had varying degrees of cross tail wind on Penny Pot Lane; the mudguards rattled like mad as the speed shot upwards. Then NNE on the B6161 Oaker Bank, down the middle bank and up the northern one in new PRs, back to the A59.

10.88 miles 689ft climbed @ 13.3mph avg. New mudguards ordered.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Jan 2022)

Set out intending doing a 30+ mile ride. Out through Welsh St Donat's then over to cross the A48 at Bonvilston. Just before Bonvilston, caught a loose stone in the road with quite a bump, front wheel only. 

Then after crossing A48, notice a white spot going round - obviously punctured, and sealant coming out. Carried on for a bit, hoping it was going to self seal, then nearly lost it on a bend before Llancarfan as tyre was now too soft for proper control. Stopped and pumped it up, still hoping it was going to self seal, but a couple of miles later was obviously going soft again 

So tried to plug it. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, but that just made it worse. OK, time for a tube. 

By this time, after all the faffing around, decided it wasn't worth carrying on round the coast road for the 30 miler, and just turned for home at St Athan. 
Finished up doing 18.1 miles, with 1355 ft of climbing, at an average speed of 16.6mph. Oh, and warm enough for shorts and thin gloves! 
https://www.strava.com/activities/6456568789


----------



## HLaB (1 Jan 2022)

A nice sedate start to 2022 for me. I 
was thinking about a flat recovery ride Round the Forth but the thought of 42mph gales and New Year’s Day’s walkers on the Forth Road Bridge put me off. So I took a bimble up Knockhill instead. It’s a bit of an effort at first then a freewheel to Clackmannan normally. I had thought I’d get blown up and the descent would be enough to overcome the wind. Lol, I was wrong At least I’d got my choice of kit right as it was unbelievable mild again.
From Clackmannan I dropped into Kincardine and went through Culross and Torryburn to the A985 main road. I usually don’t go that way but I figured itd be quieter on NYD and it would have OK views of the Bridges. Then after cutting through Rosyth Dockyard my route took me through Inverkeithing and back up the hill to Dunfermline.







If you're interested in my photos, they are in the Relive video. Lol, I hope I added the best ones to it and not blurred duplicates but I've got my contacts in and everything looks blurry to me on a phone screen #auldageblindness 😂

https://www.relive.cc/view/vQvydWpej4q


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2022)

craigwend said:


> First puncture of the year 😭


Bunch of pricks!


----------



## craigwend (1 Jan 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> Bunch of pricks!


Shard of glass - the pr*ck


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2022)

Slightly less wet than yesterday, and the actual SUN came out for about 3 minutes!!!! I stopped and basked in it innit!
I went up the pine ridge road, overlooking a dank Modbury.

Animals seen were the Carswell cows, Dartmoor sheep and the Flete Estate Hereford bulls.

About 18 miles, my Garmin gave up after 8 miles.


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jan 2022)

First ride of the year and 50km challenge started. It was actually dry for a change and very warm for January. 
Set off to Loppington , Nonely and the longer, muddier way to Myddle which unsurprisingly was muddy although not as bad as it has been. Turned back to Burlton, Marton then through Weston Lullingfields , Bagley and Lee to Ellesmere. Up Swan Hill to Coptiviney, Breadon Heath and along Rowe Lane to Lyneal. More muddy lanes back to Loppington, Wolverley and home. 33 miles, more horse riders than cyclists out today.
Next door neighbour was busy cleaning his mountain bike when I got back, which was already cleaner than mine when he started, he didn’t want to do mine though😂 , he didn’t think you got that muddy on a road bike!


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2022)

It’s nice to be back outdoors after a three month hiatus after a poor 2021 due to health issues. I’m a little less fit, a lot more fat but my mojo seems to be back! A local ish loop to Loughborough and back in fairly mild weather (if a little blowy) Never stopped off, just kept going and simply enjoyed my return to the great outdoors! 





View: https://youtu.be/ESqX78b5JDM


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2022)

Despite what I had planned, my last ride of 2021 turned out to be a very short one round the block to test out some fettling.

I got something a little bit more substantial in today for the first ride of 2022 though; a variation of one of my regular routes - Condover, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington and through the centre of Shrewsbury.

The roads weren't too busy at the start but I had three overtakes that were a little on the impolite side before reaching Condover - perhaps hangovers were affecting their judgement? In contrast, the best overtake on this stretch came from a lad on a rorty motorbike who, having come up _very _fast behind me, waited patiently for a safe place to pass.

After Condover, Lyons Lane was pretty quiet apart from a number of cyclists, who appeared not to be enjoying themselves very much (with one exception).

Through Berrington the lanes were quiet and I knew I had a pretty good tailwind when I hit 17mph up the climb out of the village. That tailwind carried on though Atcham and on the way to Upton Magna but sadly I lost it after taking the left towards Shrewsbury.

At Uffington there were some Christmas themed scarecrows in the village. The one that caught my eye was The Grinch in a Father Christmas suit.

I took the old canal path as far as Pimley Manor then, knowing that the path would likely be pretty muddy after that, headed into Sundorne and followed roads that mostly avoided the busy traffic to Heathgates and Spring Gardens. Sydney Avenue was as busy as I've ever seen it with people perambulating on a lovely sunny New Year's Day. The river was high so I couldn't use the towpath and instead headed past The Dana (Shrewsbury Gaol) and along Smithfield Road to get into The Quarry along Victoria Avenue. I thought that Sydney Avenue was busy but The Quarry beat it hands-down. I'm more used to seeing this many people about when there is a summer show on. It took some time to get along the length of Victoria Avenue, weaving around the crowds of people, then I headed away from town over English Bridge, through Sutton and back via Meole Brace.

21.1 miles for this one at 12.6 mph average. Probably would have been quicker if not for all the walking pace riding through the Victoria Avenue crowds. I don't suppose that the strong headwind on the way home helped much either

I only took a couple of pictures and they are a bit "meh" so I'll leave them out this time.


----------



## gavgav (1 Jan 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Despite what I had planned, my last ride of 2021 turned out to be a very short one round the block to test out some fettling.
> 
> I got something a little bit more substantial in today for the first ride of 2022 though; a variation of one of my regular routes - Condover, Cross Houses, Atcham, Upton Magna, Uffington and through the centre of Shrewsbury.
> 
> ...


Good decision to leave the path at Pimley, as we didn’t yesterday and it’s a complete mud bath!


----------



## Ian H (1 Jan 2022)

A quick New Year's day ride for me (after various chores). No stopping, so no photos. 47k in just under two hours over the Blackdowns and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/6456112681


----------



## gbb (2 Jan 2022)

An ebike bimble aound local villages, Morborne etc. Nice out there, bright but blustery, plenty of birdlife, lots of Red Kite quartering fields, a couple of them almost inquisitively soaring 20 ft above me, a pair of Yellowhammer, stood watching one in a tree 15 ft away, everythings full of detail in the sunlight, fieldfare, lots of birds flitting across fields etc.
Lovely out there.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jan 2022)

Well, still a short ride .. but longer that the last. Centre of Rotherham to Newhall in Sheffield, mostly by the canal.






Weather was lovely, dry sunny and warm ... so summer cycling kit again with the addition of a beanie (Benny ) hat to keep my head warm as this has been recommended after my last incident.

Along the way, in Sheffield a fly fisherman trys his luck. I also fish the Don, Trout, Salmon and Grayling .... all are flourishing as the water quality improves .... although there is a theory that you can catch the Trout with magnets ...






The TPT is closed through Rotherham until July and the short but very confusing diversions have led to a few different routes along the banks of the canal ... they seem to change from week to week ...
Todays speciality diversion was via ......






13.6 miles today .... hopefully a 20 mile + ride in the next few days .......


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2022)

Prolonged sunshine!!!! Very blowy too, but great to have a bit of colour back.
12 miles on local lanes and a bit of bridle way.

















https://www.strava.com/activities/6461507480


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jan 2022)

Sunday and it was meant to be a straightforward ride on the ebike to Lidl but turned out to be almost 26 miles!
Outbound via Bilton Lane I had a slipping chain and tweaking the barrel adjuster after a bit of delay seemed to stop the worse of it.




Down the Beryl Burton cycleway and alongside a higher than normal River Nidd, crossing it on High Bridge




Waterside was only slightly busy and now having confidence in the chain headed up Castle Ings Road




Rucksack full of store cupboard item, fruit, batteries for Garmin sensors and a bargain mini vice route reversed initialy; the low sun made the environs of Waterside more picturesque than normal.









Up the A59 hill / cycletrack and turned along Bilton Hall Drive back to Bilton Lane. The Wahoo declared it was about to shut down - flip I forgot to start it Now they do say things happen in threes…

2. Got home only to put hand in the, should be zipped, coat pocket for the keys only to find them absent Rucksack stowed behind a shed and headed back to Lidl where the keys it transpired had been found

3.En-route back to Lidl nearing the top of a climb their was a clatter and the latest 3D Varia mount had broken

25.93 miles and 1970ft vertically. Finally accessed home at 1pm; rain started half a hour later.


----------



## chriswoody (2 Jan 2022)

It's grey again, aside from Christmas day it's been grey for weeks and weeks. On the plus side, it's over 18 degrees warmer than my Christmas day ride, at a balmy 12 degrees celsius. I made up a new route today, combining some new trails with old and set forth into the gloom. 6km's of road riding bought me to the edge of the forest and I plunged inside onto the muddy trails.





The trial winds its way steadily north between the trees. Alternating at times between gravel and mud. The forest is a real mix of trees and I'm captivated by the regimented patterns of the pines in direct contrast to the Birch and Scot pine that also dominate here.





After a few kilometres a fork in the trail appears, normally I take the right fork and head off towards Wildech and beyond. Today though in a change to the normal program, I head left and onto unknown trails. The first kilometres are fast and interesting, the path under my wheels is compacted gravel and I make good time. I stop for some dried mango and a flapjack by some newly felled logs, waiting to be picked up, a reminder of the comercial nature of these forests.





Not long after my stop I'm crossing the main road that bisects this forest and starting to head back south again. The forest on this side of the road couldn't be more different. It's much wilder and muddier here, avoiding the worst of the puddles is hard to do and my pace slows as the mud sucks the speed from my tires. Between the trees are clearings with fields, though it's not obvious what they are used for. At the entrance to one field, I'm intrigued by a hunters stool, normally they are small structures, enough for one hunter at most to sit. This one though is a largish hut sat on the back of an old farmers trailer.





After a few more kilometres, I'm back onto familiar trails, out of the forest for a short while I'm weaving on bridleways between fields. one turn off later and I'm under three great windmills and into the full force of the strong wind I'd been aware of, but mostly sheltered from in the depths of the forest. The noise from these great turbines is quite loud and I'm pleased to return to the quiet of the forest.





The next new turn I make is to avoid a section of forest that has been turned into a quagmire by the forestry workers, my detour is actually on a nice section of Wald Autobahn and the steady hiss of gravel under my tires accompanies my higher speeds. At the end of the detour, a few turns bring me to the top of a short section of fun singletrack, weaving between the pines. The light is really fading now and I need to get a move on.






The last kilometres now await and before long the last of the gravel trails bring me out near to home. It's been a shade over 36km today with some nice new sections of forest traversed, certainly I can see me riding this way again, for now though it's coffee time.


----------



## Landsurfer (2 Jan 2022)

AND .....
As i was passing Meadowhall on the way back i came upon a young man pushing his top of the range super spaceship Colnago carbon cycle ... Super Record adorned..
He was dressed in the finest raiments of lycra, his shoes cost more than my bike ...... as for his Oakley glasses ... I dare not consider the cost...
“Can i help you” ... I stopped to ask ....
“Thanks, but i’ve punctured” .. the Prince of Cycling replied...
“Do you not have a spare tube ?” says I.
"Whats the point” .. replied the Prince ... "I’ve phoned Mum” .
"I can fix it for you” ,, .. ,,
" I’t’s ok, you can't fix punctures” ... replied the man child ...
"Oh, is that right” ... I replied, smiled ... and cycled off ....

I really hope there was a communication problem going on ... and not that he was just stupid .....


----------



## C R (3 Jan 2022)

Missed my chance for the first ride of the year yesterday, but got a second chance today, being a bank holiday. 

I needed to be back for nine, so up early, but I ended faffing about a bit and didn't set off until twenty past six. Fully dark, as today was the day of the latest sunrise, somewhat windy and a bit colder than expected. No clouds and no moon meant I had a good view of the stars along the dark lanes.

As my time was limited I decided to combine two local loops to be near home. Out up Hatfield, through the back lanes to Earls Croome, then a left for Pershore through Defford, and back via Rebecca Rd to Wadborough and Littleworth. I still had a bit more than an hour left, so decided to add a circuit of my lunchtime loop via Croome and Drakes Broughton. 

Back just before nine, with 39 miles on the clock, having witnessed the latest sunrise of the Winter.






The map


----------



## gavgav (3 Jan 2022)

I’d set today aside to bag my January Half Century challenge ride, with what I’d hoped would be company, but that didn’t happen 

Anyway, it was cooler than Friday’s spring like ride, so more layers were back on and that wind was stronger than initially forecast, gusting from the South/South West, which meant I was cycling directly into it for most of the initial 12 mile or so. Nice sunshine though, for half the ride at least.

I set out through Meole and then along the main road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, before joining quieter lanes to Exfords Green and Stapleton. Dad had been out for a spin in his “sporty” car to Ludlow, this morning, so I didn’t expect him to be back yet, which was the case as I passed the house, only to meet him just past the church! So I doubled back and had a 10 minute chat to him, before continuing on to Gonsal and Ryton.

I was a bit worried that the lane to Longnor would have a flood or 2, as it’s prone to and the weather in Shropshire has been incessant rain for what seems like months. By the time I’d splashed through the 4th flood and got marooned in the last deep one, meaning shoes full of water, I’d lost a lot of the good feeling from the ride so far. 2 more floods between Longnor and the crossroads, meant I seriously considered just turning for home, but the water didn’t seem too cold and so I just put up with soggy feet for 20 miles.

The lane to Comley had another flood and the 2 small fords had more water in them than I’ve ever seen before, which just soaked my trouser legs as well from the splash 

I finally turned out of the wind, as I began the hard climb up the corkscrew, to Enchmarsh, with it feeling particularly tough today for some reason, probably beer and food over the Christmas and New Year!

The descent to Cardington was good fun, other than 3 people walking, filling the whole lane, who, when I rang my bell, proceeded to act like a group of pheasants and run in all directions, without actually getting out of the way! I almost had to completely stop.

The sun was giving nice views over towards the hills, along the road to Gretton, so I paused to take a couple of snaps.









I then set off again and after about a minute the chain came off, as I tried to switch from the big to small ring  Of course it had jammed as well and so I spent 5 minutes sorting that out and getting oily hands

Back onto the road and on towards Kenley, very little traffic along there, which was nice. I slowly reeled in a chap on a trike, as I climbed a bit, but as we enjoyed the nice wind assisted fast descent, he pulled away from me quite well, so they really do shift!

Kenley bank was open again, so I enjoyed the descent, but the road is still in an awful potholed state, so it wasn’t that they were fixing….There were another 2 floods in the usual places towards Concord College and Acton Burnell, before I joined the road to Pitchford, Cantlop and Betton Abbots. Ridiculously busy with traffic along there, to the point I was concerned something had happened on the A458, but I got to the junction and there didn’t seem to be anything amiss.

The traffic had been well behaved all ride, until now, as I joined the A458 and had an idiot in a Merc overtake me, when a car was waiting to turn right onto the A5, he must have missed both of us by inches. Closely followed by a moron in a van who squeezed past me and the bollards as you come off the island, missing me by inches again.

I looped through the nearby estate, to make sure I got the 50k mileage, before giving the bike a much needed wash, when I got home and put my shoes to dry.

A ride that felt like a war of attrition at times, but the first challenge ride is bagged. 32.39 miles at a slow 11.0mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Jan 2022)

A first for me today, after always riding on my own I went out with a group. A post on a local Facebook page led to the group being set up, a route was chosen and the first ride was today. I had arranged to meet them in Welshampton which was near the start of the ride and meant I didn’t have to ride to Ellesmere to come back again. The other 3 ladies decided that they would rather carry on at their pace and meet back up at the end so 6 of us set off through Welshampton along the busy road to Bronnington where we turned towards Hanmer and into Penley, Lightwood Green and Overton. Turned off back towards Ellesmere where we finished at The Boathouse. Had a nice coffee sat outside in the sunshine next to the Mere before heading back to Welshampton, Northwood and home with 34 miles done.
The route was the Ellesmere triathlon route which was described as flat( it wasn’t flat 😂). 
It was good to have a change of scenery and some company for a change on a lovely sunny day.


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2022)

First ride of the year. 30 miles with a mate. Neither of us had ridden for a few weeks. It was slow and hard. Stopped at a Wetherspoons half way round. Struggled on the way back. Need to get my fitness back. Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/HOO2JDpHwmb


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jan 2022)

*Yesterday's ride:*

I've been eyeing up this Bank Holiday Monday for quite a few days as the day to do my first challenge ride of the year. The forecast has been showing it as dry and mild (for the time of year) but a bit more windy than I'd really like, however I thought my route around the north of the county would work with that.

An early alarm was set but I actually got woken about an hour before that by the sound of howling wind and the rain driving against the window. Shortly afterwards the first flash of lightning came - I'm not joking - a thunderstorm in January! When the alarm did finally go off I got myself ready anyway hoping that the showers would clear out of the way. It looked promising and I was able to get going just after seven.

The roads were sopping wet when I set out but on the plus side there was very little traffic about, which suited me. I had a fairly slow start due to the strength of the wind as I headed to Condover, Ryton and Gonsall, then slower still through Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. It didn't help having a shower blow through but thankfully I only caught the edge of it - I could see it raining a lot heavier to the south of me.

On the way to Westbury, Halfway House and Prince's Oak progress was easier as it was more of a crosswind or even helping on some sections. A completely clear crossing of the Welshpool road is always nice. I thought I'd struggle through Coedwy and Crew Green as I should have had a headwind but I think the Breidden hills were sheltering the road (now I understand why I never seem to get a good tailwind when riding this stretch the other way).

I had a break just after the bridge over the Severn then carried on with the wind helping, or at least not hindering. Just before Maesbrook I took the lane past Llwyntidmon Hall and through Waen Wen to Morton and Ball. I enjoyed having the main road into Oswestry nice and quiet so thoughts of trying an alternative to my usual route into the centre were put on hold again.

My usual route past the old hill fort took me to Gobowen and onto the very muddy signed NCN route to Ellesmere. I met a crowd of walkers shortly after joining the lanes who responded with humour to a ding of the bell ("Yay, Tour de France coming through") and several people riding horses at various other points.

Having had a break near Hindford I had no need to stop at Ellesmere and carried on to Coptiviney. The road was surprisingly clean beside Stocks Farm for once but that really showed up how damaged the road surface is - not nice when you have had a bit of downhill to get some speed up on. The 50 mile mark came up in Welshampton then I took the road to Hampton Bank and Northwood. Turning towards the sun here it was quite dazzling due to the reflections off the still wet roads but fortunately it was only for a short section.

From Northwood the riding is nice and flat and the wind was helping much of the time. I didn't push to go particularly fast but just enjoyed it being easier for a while through Whixall and Coton. There were more cyclists out and about by the time I reached Prees. One caught my eye on a spotless black Canyon with immaculate matching kit, triggering the thought that "you haven't come very far have you?". Without mudguards, none of it will be that colour by the end of his ride.

The climb out of Prees is always a hard pull after having been on the flat for several miles but I plodded up slowly and enjoyed the downhill the other side. The long gentle climb to Ightfield was nice and easy this time. I passed the metric century mark on the way to the village and took @ianbarton's advice to have my lunch break in the bus shelter where I really appreciated being out of the wind. The weather may not be as cold as usual for the time of year but the windchill was really getting through my layers.

I set off again towards Calverhall passing a few more cyclists on the way then took my usual more roundabout route to Longslow, Longford and into Market Drayton under the A53. I thought about taking the short way avoiding the centre but then thought that I'd have to climb up almost as high as that anyway so did take the tour through town before leaving past the golf club.

I would now be riding mostly into the wind for the rest of the ride home and at Sutton a shower rolled through which, it turned out, would be the first of several. The wind increased quite a bit following the shower and I was struggling to do more than 10 mph on the flat. Approaching Tern Hill Airfield the windsock was pointed directly at me and it all felt a bit demoralising. Thankfully there was the shelter of some trees at Stoke Heath then the wind seemed to have eased a bit after those so I made slightly easier progress to Stoke on Tern and Ollerton. Another break for a drink and flapjack seemed a good idea here but did give a good view of the next shower rolling in.

Eaton on Tern, Little Bolas and the crossing of the A442 came and went. Just after Cold Hatton I met a group of horse riders and the lead horse spooked at the sight of me. Apparently it's well used to bicycles so it must have been me. No issues with the next couple of horses I met further down the road.

I was running low on energy again after High Ercall so paused once off the main road for another drink and the last of the flapjack. Another rider came along while I was looking at a message on my phone and took quite some persuading that I was actually alright and had everything I needed. Nice chap and I do appreciate the kindness.

I passed through Rodington Heath and Withington then had another stop to break open the jelly babies which gave the energy to get the last few miles through Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses and Berrington. I had enough distance in hand that I could either take my usual way through Condover or the short cut through Allfield. That decision was easy to make when I saw another shower approaching just beyond Lyth Hill, so the shorter way it was (saves about a mile). The rain started to fall when I was about a quarter of a mile from home.

102.13 miles for this one at 12.1 mph moving average. Total time was 10 hours and three minutes with all the stops. I'm pretty happy with that. The bike is going to need a good clean now.





Near Ryton, sunrise is still a good 50 minutes away.





At Pontesbury.





Near Maesbrook looking back towards the Breidden. The rivers have been quite high so the lane I'm on would have been underwater just two or three days ago.





The view towards Llanymynech Hill from near Waen Wen. Llanymynech is known for having the Welsh - English border running down the centre of the main street. Lots of confusion when Wales was locked down but England wasn't (and vice-versa).





At the gates of Cae Glas Park in Oswestry.





Taking a break between Gobowen and Ellesmere with some recent storm damage on show.





At Prees.





At Ightfield - I'm taking my lunch stop in the shelter just out of shot on the right.





Market Drayton.





The sun has just dropped behind the clouds after High Ercall - not going to be much of a sunset to ride into this time.


----------



## gavgav (4 Jan 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> *Yesterday's ride:*
> 
> I've been eyeing up this Bank Holiday Monday for quite a few days as the day to do my first challenge ride of the year. The forecast has been showing it as dry and mild (for the time of year) but a bit more windy than I'd really like, however I thought my route around the north of the country would work with that.
> 
> ...


Bravo!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jan 2022)

gavgav said:


> Bravo!!


Thanks.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jan 2022)

Cold and dark it may have been, but the lure of the great outdoors for a post work ride was just too much to resist.
Nipped out for a cheeky 20 miler round local lanes taking in Newtown Linford, Markfield and Thornton reservoir to name but a few. Quite hilly, but just what I needed to get my sorry fat ass back into shape.

https://www.relive.cc/view/veqzBwzGGBq


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Jan 2022)

There's a water tower that dominates a ridge in Bedfordshire only about ten miles from my home and it can be seen for miles around, but it occurred to me last week that I've never actually been to the base of it, so I decided to go and visit it today! (And get on the water tower bagger's thread into the bargain). 
It was cold and grey, and rain was forecast for 3 so not that pleasant out. Still, even though I've not ridden in a while, on the way it felt easy peasy, and not as cold as I'd expected. I'd find out why soon enough.

Having bagged my water tower at Meppershall I started back towards home into a bitterly cold head wind that had been quietly assisting me all the way there, unnoticed until now. Fingers soon went numb necessitating quite a few stops in bus shelters to warm up with my flask of tea. 
Only 20 miles in all, but hard fought!


----------



## Ian H (6 Jan 2022)

Yesterday evening was the usual Wednesday pubrun, but a bit special as it was Heather's birthday. So we had a meal booked at our favourite (other favourites are available), the Merry Harriers, run by cyclist John. 
I pumped the tyres on the Black Hallett, which hadn't been out for a few weeks, and set off for Cranbrook to meet some of the others. Rear tyre had gone a bit soft, so I put some more air in. In the end only two of us set off from there for a wet laney route to the pub. Jeremy gave me a hard time on the straight bits, I had to work hard to keep on his wheel. Ted had just arrived as we got there. Within a few minutes the others turned up and we set to with beer and food. 

We were the last out. My back tyre had gone almost flat, so more air introduced. J & Heather set off down the main road and the rest of us headed back along the lanes. R & I said goodbye to two others in Talaton, I noticed the tyre getting a little soft again. When we got to street lights I stopped and pumped once more. Then back to the town, some friendly backchat from late-night revellers, and home.

57k in total and home before midnight. https://www.strava.com/activities/6478962821





Postscript: the tyre was flat in the morning, but only because the sealant had gone dry over seven months. I stuck some more in and it's fine now (ready for the 200 on Saturday).


----------



## HLaB (7 Jan 2022)

A lot of snow had fallen just west of us, although it was mainly rain here but it had turned really clear here overnight which meant temperatures first thing were Baltic 🥶 So I decided to wait a wee while for it to warm up. I had planned a little recovery ride to Kincardine (from Dunfermline) and back; a route which is usually ice free. En route though I remembered after 20 years or more they are finally resurfacing the 2nd section of the moon (Low Valleyfield to Culross) they done the 1st section a couple of years ago. You can get through, and I did, but its half a mile on a footway. With the weather improving I decided against going back through there and decided to go on a photo bimble instead. I thought initially about going round the Forth, another route that is usually ice free, but I had did that 2 days ago and decided it was now mild enough to get a little elevation. 

I had saw a new cafe/farm shop had opened up pre the 2020 lockdown, at Aberdona near Forestmill but I hadn't been in it so I diverted in there. It's a bit off the beaten track but that meant it wouldn't be busy and that suited me.

I had intended after to take the main road back but I decided the day was now at its best so I cut down to Dollar and took the little roads by Muckhart and Lendrick Muir through to near Loch Leven, before coming back by Kelty and Kingseat to Dunfermline.

If you're interested the route and photos are in the video.

https://www.relive.cc/view/v7O9D48JrLv


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jan 2022)

Normally a 10.6 mile ride wouldn't be much to write about . But I've been off the bike since Tuesday which is not long for some but basically I ride everyday . While on a ride on the 2nd I could feel my back aching not to bad until I stopped at home and went to dismount it felt like I'd been punched in the back . Hobbled into home hunched over . Complete rest the next day and the back began to ease so much so I bike commuted to work on Tuesday on the hybrid much more upright position 16 miles in total . But the back wasn't right and my fairly physical job didn't help although sitting doing nothing makes it worse almost seizing up . So I've stayed off the bike until this morning waited until any frost was gone and the sun was out . Out the door at 11.30 and did my local 10 mile loop out to Swithland and back . The back was ok but getting on the drops I could feel the back so a nice steady ride taking it easy up any inclines . Home with not too much pain but I will certainly be taking it easy for a while longer . The centuries challenges for January are it doubt thankful I got my half century ride in


----------



## Ian H (9 Jan 2022)

Four of us took trains down to Penzance on Friday with the plan of riding a 200 back to East Devon on Saturday (it was meant to be seven but three cried off because of the awful forecast).
We set off at about 7am into heavy rain, riding through Marazion to join the B-road through Praze-an-Beeble to Redruth.
S isn't a fast rider & the relentless hills made for slow going. The others were getting cold. J was cold & wet enough that he decided to pack at Redruth & catch a train home.
We plodded on to Newquay where there was a welcoming baker with seats inside and a good line in pasties.
The rain had eased & a check of the forecast suggested mere showers for the rest of the day. As soon as we set off the heavens opened and it bucketed down.
We had a stretch of the A39 to ride before diverting via Delabole. A gusting cross-wind made S very nervous and slower. H announced she was too cold & would leave us to ride at her own pace. S decided to pack to Wadebridge and head for Bodmin station.
I continued & caught H fairly quickly. The route did a dog-leg, turning across-country to Launceston. We made a garage stop for food.
The tailwind gusted more strongly, and heavy showers kept us nicely damp. At Okehampton we got a bit lost looking for the Granite Way. A local told us it was shut for repairs, so we retraced to ride through the town.
The services at the East end was the final control. H said she would continue at her own pace and bade me ride on. She eventually got the Exeter & went straight home, just as I finished at Cranbrook.
I had a quick drink in the pub, then rode the final 18k home. The rain had pretty much ceased and my gloves were almost dry. My feet, encased in overshoes, were soaked. But I was fairly warm (& smelly). A total of 227k in under 12hrs.

Postscript: I had to be up early this morning to marshal our New Year 10. Rushing about, I slipped on a wet pavement & went down heavily. By the time the event finished I was in agony. A trip to hospital diagnosed probable broken ribs. Loads of painkillers prescribed.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6493112935
_The evening before

_


----------



## geocycle (9 Jan 2022)

Cool and windy with rain forecast, not the most promising prospect but decided to take the bike south where it must be warmer, maybe. Climbed up to grouse moors at Harris End. No sign of the Duke shooting the hell out of the wildlife so continued to Chipping for early lunch. Cobbled Corner has reopened and was feeding at least 20 cyclists so decided to stand by the farm shop that has stood by us through lockdowns. Always nice to ride some new roads so picked my way up on to Longridge Fell. The road up was one of those you feel the front wheel lifting on and my efforts amused a barn owl that followed me up the fell. Then passed Mrs Kirkhams cheese emporium to Inglewhite and back home. 51 miles and 1100 m of climbing.

Pictures taken from top of Longridge Fell on a theme of ‘bleak’. It was the only theme available.


----------



## footloose crow (9 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> Normally a 10.6 mile ride wouldn't be much to write about . But I've been off the bike since Tuesday which is not long for some but basically I ride everyday . While on a ride on the 2nd I could feel my back aching not to bad until I stopped at home and went to dismount it felt like I'd been punched in the back . Hobbled into home hunched over . Complete rest the next day and the back began to ease so much so I bike commuted to work on Tuesday on the hybrid much more upright position 16 miles in total . But the back wasn't right and my fairly physical job didn't help although sitting doing nothing makes it worse almost seizing up . So I've stayed off the bike until this morning waited until any frost was gone and the sun was out . Out the door at 11.30 and did my local 10 mile loop out to Swithland and back . The back was ok but getting on the drops I could feel the back so a nice steady ride taking it easy up any inclines . Home with not too much pain but I will certainly be taking it easy for a while longer . The centuries challenges for January are it doubt thankful I got my half century ride in


You need to be careful. My back issues started like this - not with a single vent but an accumulation. The internet provides some good exercises for strengthening backs and avoiding disc issues.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jan 2022)

Out on the Hewitt at 10.30am with David from our village. A slightly hilly loop to Thorner followed by a flat loop to Cawood. Great to be out!
41 miles with an average of 13.4 mph.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> Normally a 10.6 mile ride wouldn't be much to write about . But I've been off the bike since Tuesday which is not long for some but basically I ride everyday . While on a ride on the 2nd I could feel my back aching not to bad until I stopped at home and went to dismount it felt like I'd been punched in the back . Hobbled into home hunched over . Complete rest the next day and the back began to ease so much so I bike commuted to work on Tuesday on the hybrid much more upright position 16 miles in total . But the back wasn't right and my fairly physical job didn't help although sitting doing nothing makes it worse almost seizing up . So I've stayed off the bike until this morning waited until any frost was gone and the sun was out . Out the door at 11.30 and did my local 10 mile loop out to Swithland and back . The back was ok but getting on the drops I could feel the back so a nice steady ride taking it easy up any inclines . Home with not too much pain but I will certainly be taking it easy for a while longer . The centuries challenges for January are it doubt thankful I got my half century ride in


Take care mate and don’t overdo it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Jan 2022)

(Copied from MHCAM chat zone) 
January’s Fondo done with a metric ton loop taking in Tamworth, Nuneaton and some lovely little villages inbetween straddling Staffordshire/Warwickshire. Steady paced, not too hilly and not too icy, my calories were way under what they should’ve been for a ride like this and it showed as I came close to bonking. A schoolboy error but I’d become so fixated with staying in a deficit I never carbed up, stopped off for food nor took adequate snacks with me. Enjoyable no less, but a lesson learned.
https://strava.app.link/DKPPmGlnGmb


----------



## iancity (9 Jan 2022)

As the title says, a gentle re-introduction! Have not been out for a while, lost a fair bit of motivation when my Mum passed away last July, she always asked about my rides and without sounding too dramatic no-one does now (family/friends) so getting out has been a bit of a struggle.
However, enjoyed the little tootle, hopefully its the start of many more miles for me...


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2022)

A little bit breezy this afternoon, but the bright sunshine made it impossible to resist a ride after yesterday's rain & gloom all day. No route was planned, but I ended up doing a loop out through Levington and Nacton and a slow ride through Ipswich where the Trinity House vessel Alert was moored up in the marina area




Out of Ipswich up Ranleigh Road and under the A14 on a footpath shortcut, then up to Sproughton, Bramford and Great Blakenham for the first time in a while, over the River Gipping in Claydon




Then back over the north of Ipswich to home via Westerfield, Kesgrave and Bucklesham - a very pleasant 39 miles completed.







https://www.strava.com/activities/6496988147


----------



## galaxy (10 Jan 2022)

Yesterday was my first ride of the year, only 11 miles to see a friend in need. Wife came along. Must say most enjoyable to get out.


----------



## Old jon (10 Jan 2022)

Went out for a ride last week and, well, it was not far. A little warmer this morning, so take the fixed out of the shed and pedal away.

Still cold mind, or maybe I am a warm weather cyclist these days. Anyway, around the usual bit of Holbeck I went, along Great Wilson Street and keep on through Hunslet. After that the road does rise a bit on the way to John o’ Gaunts. Just enough to warm up a bit. A bit further on and turn left onto Holmsley Lane, and something prompted me to turn the camera on.



Down the hill past the railway station and turn left at the bottom, this eventually leads to Woodlesford Lock on the Aire and Calder canal, after a ride through some housing. And the Trans Pennine Way, amongst other identifiers for the same stretch. As ever, this is a peaceful bit of riding, and not much used at all this morning. There were more semi suicidal squirrels than dog walkers this morning. And only a couple of folk riding bikes.

And a couple of boats as well. Not boats, maybe. The things that are raced on the Thames. Anyway, one was travelling in the same direction as me, and I could see the oars. In detail. I have always thought that the blades of oars were symmetrical around the shaft. Nope, the blades hung down from the shafts. Lesson for this morning.

The other noteworthy part of the ride back was the area around the steps at Skelton Grange bridge 6. I did not notice at first, carrying a bike up a flight of steps need a bit of concentration. But, a lot of trees have been felled. Some of them quite large, maybe a yard or so diameter. Seems like some decision has been made about replacing the steps with something more convenient. Crossed fingers here.

More peaceful pedalling to the Armouries followed, and then back on the roads for the final stretch to home. Not the longest ride ever, fourteen miles and 423 feet of up. It was good to be out all the same, have to do it again soon.

And an almost tangled web I seem to have ridden . . .


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Jan 2022)

@Old jon funny how the sixth sense prompts caution/camera... that white Citroen close pass, the fun-lovin' criminal pavement parking Audi with the illegal grey plates and then Captain Cockwomble in the Skoda SUV more than justified the cost of the film. A rich seam of potential reporting of driver misbehaviour. Otherwise I hope a safe and enjoyable ride.


----------



## theloafer (11 Jan 2022)

well got my first ride in today .. after 2 months of no motivation , was really an errand of mercy. Karon is in the office today and she text me that her brother`s house had a positive test so so that meant her mother in Billingham (has Dementia ) would not see anyone and poss forget to make her self some dinner.
so needs must as they say ... got myself up and out the door ,it was a tad fresh but after a few miles i soon got acclimatized, and it felt good to be out . got there and even managed to work the key safe (dodgy eyes )dont help  . spent a few hours chatting with the oldstick , fed and watered even washed up after too ( highly trained me) then it was time to head back home as the temp was dropping .back the some way almost ,but with a little bit offroad to get away from the traffic . 36 miles round trip and a good deed done  no pics as i was not taking my gloves off for no one  

https://www.strava.com/activities/6507103903


----------



## gavgav (11 Jan 2022)

My first evening ride of 2022. Set off about 4:30 and nice to see the evenings beginning to draw out again, as it wasn’t properly dark. The temperature was dipping though, but not much wind which was nice for a change.

I set off down to Meole and when climbing up the shared use path, towards the turning for the village, I came up behind my ex colleague Evelyne, so stopped and had a chat to her.

It was then onto the main road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, before turning to Exfords Green and then a deviation up to Stapleton Common, to mix things up a bit from my usual route. That lane is always strangely busy, particularly during rush hour, with today being no exception, having to pull in for 5 cars in the space of the half mile or so.

Back onto the usual road to Stapleton, I came across hedge cuttings strewn all over the road, so slalomed through as best I could. Stopped at dads for a chat, before heading out back home. The temperature had dipped even further and there were signs of a frost developing under the starry skies.

After eventually getting across the busy A49, I encountered patchy fog and that continued most of the way home through Condover and along Lyons Lane, encountering 2 cars on the steep climb, as normal 

Final section through Betton Abbots was fine, before joining the very busy A458 for the short unenjoyable section and home with 15.66 miles on the clock at 11.7mph avg.


----------



## FrothNinja (11 Jan 2022)

gavgav said:


> shared use path


Is that the one that used to be a railway and joined the mainline in Bellevue? Unless I have the wrong Meole of course....


----------



## gavgav (12 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Is that the one that used to be a railway and joined the mainline in Bellevue? Unless I have the wrong Meole of course....


Not quite that one, but only just down the road from it and I use the one you mean on a regular basis


----------



## FrothNinja (12 Jan 2022)

gavgav said:


> Not quite that one, but only just down the road from it and I use the one you mean on a regular basis


Pulley & Hanley Lanes? I've never thought to use them, might give them a go next time I am in town


----------



## Old jon (12 Jan 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> @Old jon funny how the sixth sense prompts caution/camera... that white Citroen close pass, the fun-lovin' criminal pavement parking Audi with the illegal grey plates and then Captain Cockwomble in the Skoda SUV more than justified the cost of the film. A rich seam of potential reporting of driver misbehaviour. Otherwise I hope a safe and enjoyable ride.


Yup, that road is usually bordered with dog walkers, and has very little traffic at all. A bit of a surprise to have so much going on. Most of which I did not notice, except the idiot driving in braille. The joys of riding through dormitory towns are few . . .


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jan 2022)

Day taken off work and an early to mid afternoon ride to Boroughbridge on the Defy – its new mudguards generally okay; a few annoying noises but I think was more stuff stuck between a tyre and a mudguard. Did think the rear one was playing up until I coasted and the noise stopped, um..maybe the chain needs oiling

Outbound via Beryl Burton to Knaresborough where I apologised to a pedestrian (who was still stood on the pavement); I was heading down grade on Boroughbridge Road in the high 20s when a pedestrian crossing immediately ahead went red and the brakes simply were not up to stopping in the available distance

North to Farnham then east through Ferrensby and Arkendale to cross over the A1 joining the A168 to Boroughbridge and a pause in the riverside park.

The return was more of a toil, generally a headwind and now pretty low sun ahead which was making reading the Garmin 530 difficult and for the Varia a Wahoo in such conditions is better IMO as the LED warnings are normally visible.

Via Minskip and Staveley to Farnham and then Scotton to Ripley and Killinghall. Only stopped twice on the return, turning right onto the B6165 after Scotton, and turning left onto the A59 after Killinghall.

28.61 miles 1499ft climbed 13 mph avg.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jan 2022)

I don't usually do rides in the winter (other than visiting people)... but went for an easy and slightly hilly ten miler today just to see how the lungs held up after my recent brush with pneumonia. All good


----------



## gavgav (12 Jan 2022)

2nd night in a row for an evening ride, this time with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug. A similar cold temperature to last night, so an extra fleece went on as I was feeling the cold on that ride and felt much better tonight.

We followed cycle paths up to Heathgates and then went through Sundorne and along the old canal path to Uffington. It was then onto roads to Upton Magna and Berwick Wharf.

After pulling onto the busier rat run to Atcham, we were overtake by a Land Rover doing what must have been double the 40mph speed limit. We crossed the old Atcham bridge and then took the hillier route up Chilton Lane and on towards King Street, Betton Abbots and parted ways with 15.38 miles on the clock.

Enjoyed that.


----------



## FrothNinja (12 Jan 2022)

gavgav said:


> 2nd night in a row for an evening ride, this time with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug. A similar cold temperature to last night, so an extra fleece went on as I was feeling the cold on that ride and felt much better tonight.
> 
> We followed cycle paths up to Heathgates and then went through Sundorne and along the old canal path to Uffington. It was then onto roads to Upton Magna and Berwick Wharf.
> 
> ...


Rode & videoed a lot of that route in November - but in daylight. Also headed out toward Leaton.


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Jan 2022)

Finally we have sunshine although it was very frosty this morning, I decided to use my better bike as the sun was shining and it wasn’t raining which unfortunately meant finally changing the worn front tyre for a new one while waiting for the sun to melt some of the ice,( it’s needed doing for some time!) After a surprisingly short battle with the new Gatorskin it looked like the ice was clearing so I set off on my old commuting route to Wem via Horton and over Lowe Hill then carried on to Tilley and Loppington. Changed my mind about which way I was going and decided to turn towards English Frankton then to Cockshutt, crossed the Ellesmere road and across to Lower Hordley. Turned to Bagley and Weston Lullingfields passing the first foals of the year enjoying the sunshine at the stud farm before turning off to Marton, Burlton back through Loppington and home. 25 miles on a beautiful sunny day, some of the roads were even clean for the first time in ages! 
Was enjoying the sun so much I didn’t take any pictures.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Rode & videoed a lot of that route in November - but in daylight. Also headed out toward Leaton.


We are blessed with many good routes in Shropshire. Were you holidaying over here?


----------



## Fredo76 (13 Jan 2022)

Nearing sundown Saturday, time to head for home. Between Española and Pojoaque, along US 285.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Jan 2022)

2022 riding starts today with a short hop after dropping the car in for MOT. It won't pass. Then cycle to collect it again later.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jan 2022)

gavgav said:


> We are blessed with many good routes in Shropshire. Were you holidaying over here?


Visiting old friends and stomping grounds - used to live down there donks ago


----------



## DCBassman (13 Jan 2022)

Car dropped, 0.8 miles ridden home. Waaaay too cold. Bike felt good though, will be glad to get out for longer trips when warmer. Meanwhile, another cold short hop later, to collect the failed car, or maybe at some other point, when it's fixed up.
One thing's for sure, the bike saves me from having to walk that distance on sticks, which is massively more tiring, as well as painful.
So, however you look at it, a win for the bike!


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Jan 2022)

Cold Duck Soup.

Tatton Park today, the mere was a bit icy.


----------



## bagpuss (13 Jan 2022)

Hell of a view on todays ride!


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Hell of a view on todays ride!
> View attachment 626263


On a completely unrelated point my friend is Oliver (Bagpuss) Postgate's niece.


----------



## footloose crow (13 Jan 2022)

*13 Jan. Down to the shining sea*

Clean the bike first.....or get warm? Decisions. I needed a hot shower to warm up today and this is in the benign 'sub tropical' (hah!) climate of the far south west. The frost was so heavy on the van windows this morning, it took me ten minutes to clear it before driving west for ten miles so I can start the ride without three big hills. There are hills enough anyway.

Onto the dark, dank and cold lanes then. The trees are managing to hide the sun even without leaves and the cold air has been gathering all night. It sits there, heavy, immobile, breathing is like inhaling a thin frozen soup. Autumn's leaves are still piled up at the roadside but frozen now, a web of white glass holding them together in an uncooperative pile, causing my wheels to skitter and shake. I am very cold, inadequately dressed, the freezing air finding a gap between shorts and leg warmers, between neck and collar, the fronts of my arms. Every now and then I shiver, hunching my shoulders, concerned my fingers may not respond to instructions.

So almost grateful for the uphill, I pedal steeply towards the sun, body warming with exertion. Up onto the high, green moorlands of west Cornwall, granite studded fields between Cornish hedges, distant vistas of old mining villages, smudged by mist in the valley floors. A low sun slanting light, shadowing the land, picking out the ridges and tree tops.





_Morning mist_

More rolling lanes, some steeply up and some slippery down but nothing that will stop me today. Then arriving at the busy town of Helston, fighting traffic on the roundabouts, dodging through the one way system and out onto the tarmac bridleway through the Penrose Estate. Weaving between prams and dogs before a final up and down into Porthleven, my destination today, an old fishing village on the south coast.





_Everyone's heading for Porthleven today_

Apparently Porthleven is now a 'foodie haven', whatever that means? Maybe it means more expensive and with smaller portions? The local papers carry pictures of stars from TV and film who have been here this summer - but there are very few people here today. The sun is out now, weakly, and by standing in the right place I can feel it on my face, although the shivering has come back now I have stopped. Tea and a cake from an expensive cafe, sitting outside as I still fear Covid 19. There are surfers on the swell which peaks along the harbour wall and the sea is shining silver in the low winter sun. One small fishing boat ventures out of the harbour. It will be even colder out there on the water and the crew are hunched in thick waterproofs and fleeces, sheltering in the lee of a small cockpit cover.





_Porthleven harbour_

From here the route heads past the harbour and up a steep hill, hugging the cliffs and rising until it reaches a flatter lane, the shining sea now a hundred metres lower and the distant sweep of Mounts Bay, Penzance and Mousehole visible in the clear, cold light.

More lanes, more hills, more moor top riding, the sun appearing from time to time as the low cloud breaks up and a clear blue sky appears and as quickly clouds over again.





_Sunny for a moment....but still cold._

By the time I reach the van again, I have still not warmed up properly, just maintained enough life to function, to react to changing road surfaces, bends and short, steep uphills, slip sliding downhills.

Arriving home, I ponder; hot shower first versus bike cleaning first?

Easy decision...the bike wasn't that dirty.


----------



## FrothNinja (13 Jan 2022)

footloose crow said:


> hot shower first versus bike cleaning first


Do them both at the same time


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Jan 2022)

A 54km loop up past Brignac, out to Ménéac, then onto some little lanes through Carenan and Quénogé. Home via la Mulotière and Chateau Trô. Bright and sunny – lots of blue sky – but a very cold wind from the NE.

The étang de la Maladrerie at Brignac






One of my favourite local place-names .. yours is as good as mine ?






The road from Carenan to Quénogé






The last stop before home – by the lake at Chateau Trô


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2022)

Well, didn't go to pick up the car yesterday. The MOT is going to cost me the thick end of £900.  So, went over before breakfast to pick up some bits from the car, round trip 1.68 miles.
Very slippery!
Edit: looks like another utility ride beckons this afternoon. Item I'm selling on Gumtree has a buyer. So a trip to my storage garage, which is relentlessly uphill from here, no matter the route. Not that I don't need the exercise...


----------



## Landsurfer (14 Jan 2022)

Extended College run this morning, Connor only had 2 hours of lessons today starting at 0830hrs ...
So ... parked up next to the college and went off for a ride around Sheffield for an hour .... God it was cold ... so very cold ... ice all over the pathways and cycle paths ... i even wore a helmet !!
There is a patch of this urban art stuff between the bus station and the canal basin in the city centre...





I though i would ride into the canal basin but there was black ice all over the cobbles .... it was deadly .. even on foot.

I rode across the city to Hillsborough, following the river Don, and turned off behind the dog track to Coopers bridge, i often fish here but yet again freezing cold this morning with heavy frost on the road ...







I don't like frost on tarmac !!
Possibly the choice of wearing shorts today was also not one of my greatest decisions........


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2022)

A day off work today but had to wait for it to warm up a bit so out on the Hewitt just before 2pm. A short loop of 19.6 miles with an average of 14.2 mph.
My fitness has just disappeared and I look like Barbapapa!


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jan 2022)

Another utility ride to sell a chair. Ride to my storage garage around a mile away. Managed to discover an, ahem, short cut. It was, too, once I actually found it. And during the puzzlement of a wrong turn, I managed to lose a ski glove. despite much retracing of steps, I never found it. Rats. The short cut IS shorter, but is very steep. Anyhoo, the way back is ALL downhill or level, so that makes up for it. 2.5 miles, 25 smackeroos for the chair.


----------



## cwskas (15 Jan 2022)

It had been 8 days I think since I had been out and I had planned to ride Wed, Thu & Fri this week to try and catch up. All were forecast to be pretty days with tolerable winds, but starting cool before warming in the 50s F / 10s C.

Wednesday turned out a bust. I visited my mother for what I thought would be an hour or so and I would be home in time for a good ride. I got home a little before sunset, had dinner and that was that. So I told my wife that I was going to get out as soon as possible Thursday and try and get my first 100k of the year.

I had already agreed to join 4 friends at a nearby town and do a 30-35 mile ride starting at 930am. Then I would have some lunch and finish the 100k solo. The only problem is they are much faster than me. I have ridden with these friends numerous times and I know the roads and their planned route. They know they don't have to wait on me and are usually quite patient if I drag behind too much. I imagined, I could try to really sprint this first 30 and be able to keep up for the most part.

It was 33 F when I left the house, 44 F when we started the ride and 77 F when I finished the 100k.

I work hard to average 12-13 mph for that distance unless it is quite flat. It wasn't. I normally average around 120bpm heart rate when out by myself.

*Over the first 32*, I averaged 140 HR with a max of 156! But I still didn't keep up. I ended up averaging 12.5 mph and only stopped at intersections when necessary and only got off the trike once for about 60 seconds. They stopped and waited on me at several points, but the last 10 miles I didn't have any of them in sight. One of them was waiting at the parking lot to make sure I arrived. 

I had a snack, some electrolytes, actually stretched out in the back of my van for awhile, then headed out for the solo part. It seemed much more delightful . . . but I still needed to keep a decent pace to get the 100k in before sunset. I averaged 11.3 *over the last 30* miles and 11.7 for the whole ride.

When I ride alone I prefer a slower pace and frequent stops to take pictures. I didn't get many yesterday and there were some very pretty views.

But I slept really well last night. 











Since I didn't get many pictures here is a fantastic photo another local rider took yesterday not far from where I had to stop for this train to pass.




Willie


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jan 2022)

A dry ride! 
The zip on my overshoes broke so my toes are now freezing!

Just local lanes and bridle ways really. I frightened a buzzard to death, he was in the middle of the road and in the middle of a dream!

14 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/6527578086

Bull and Bear 












Holbeton church




Almshouses in Holbeton 




The famous green gate 




A distant sea


----------



## bagpuss (15 Jan 2022)

Cold one today.


----------



## cwskas (16 Jan 2022)

On Saturday winds were forecast 35 gusting to 45 mph and temps 40-45 F all day, wind chills hovering at 33 degrees. Clear skies though.



I decided to get out and see what riding into a headwind that strong was like. One of my often used roads was just right for the task, mostly flat, recently repaved and very smooth. I didn't intend to set any records . . . just enjoy the ride and take pictures.

The first 11.2 miles were into the wind and took 1h39m -- only averaging 6.9 mph. I stopped at a sandwich shop for coffee and a breakfast sandwich, but mostly to warm up a bit. I had to be careful and hang on to the rail walking from the trike to the door which was hard for me to open into the wind.



The return trip was much more fun and fast! I stopped a lot making the video & taking pictutes.














​


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jan 2022)

Out on the Hewitt at 12.15pm with David & Suzanne from our village. A shortish loop with some ups out to Thorner.
21.9 miles with an average of 13.1 mph.


----------



## geocycle (16 Jan 2022)

Three peaks ride today! Headed out to Ingleton then up the 20% Oddies Lane to the Twistleton Scar road to Chapel Le Dale. Climbed past the still closed Hill Inn and on to the Ribblehead viaduct. The impressive structure had generated a good crowd for a middling January day. Ticked off Ingleborough and Whernside en route. Was still dry and relatively mild so headed down Ribblesdale to the very wonderful Middle Studfold Farm cafe. Ticked the sphinx-like Penyghent on the way to Horton. Passed through Wharf and Austwick, then Keasden And home. 59 miles with 950m of climbing.

pictures are of Twistleton road, Ribblehead and Penyghent.


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jan 2022)

Could not get the motivation for a proper ride today so the ebike called into action for its first visit to Sainsburys this year. Outbound via a zig zaggy route including the 17% climb from the Oakdale Golf Club and a set of failed TTLs around holes dug with a clear smell of gas about. The workman did look at me as the ebike whirred its way upwards - I pondered whether an ebike motor could trigger a gas expolsion, thankfully it did not.




The vaccination centre has moved at the showground from one of the exhibition halls to a "Goat Shed" at the foot of the hill! On the return the ebike whirred pass three climbing cyclists on showground hill with a peak gradient of 19%.




9.91 miles with 723ft of elevational gain.


----------



## gavgav (16 Jan 2022)

I’d arranged to take my mate Paul on a ride to the Wrekin, as he’d been wanting to head that way for a while and I’d not been for a few years….Unfortunately I received a text from him about 11am, to say he’d injured his toe playing 5-a-side football again, so didn’t want to risk it! I told him he’s too old for these dangerous sports and to stick to cycling instead!

So, I waited for the late morning rain to finish and decided to do the route on my own instead. It was cold out, with a brisker than expected North Westerly wind blowing.

I set off to Betton Abbots, Berrington and Cross Houses, then along the rat run to Atcham, which unfortunately lived up to its name today, with lots of traffic and one plonker in a Passat who overtook me around a blind bend. If they’d have left it about 5 seconds later then there would have been a head on collision.

It was then the old A5, which was extremely busy in both directions and some very close passes which were not appreciated, before I turned off towards Wroxeter. It had been drizzling since Cross Houses and after I turned past Viriconium it absolutely poured down, to the point I was dripping wet and so paused to don my waterproof jacket, with more rain in sight over Church Stretton and Wales……It shortly stopped raining and thankfully didn’t again for the whole ride.

I pressed on to Eyton and Dryton and began the climbing up to Oak, stopping to take the waterproof off again, just north of Eaton Constantine, before the main climbing started.

The Wrekin waiting for me to circle around it





Spout Lane is a proper pull up to Little Wenlock, rising around 400 ft in 2 miles and it had been a few years since I’d been up it, so had forgotten it was quite so steep. Strava tells me it’s over 6 years and I couldn’t quite believe that, where does time go?

I was pretty glad to get to the T junction and it was very muddy going, so the bike and my legs were a mess. The climbing continues, before I finally reached the summit, below the Wrekin, then enjoyed the fast descent into the trees, where the road surface has improved a bit since my last visit, but still isn’t brilliant. I also chuckled at no less than 10 cars, all parked on the double yellow lines, with parking tickets slapped on every window. Why on earth would you risk parking there, in a well known beauty spot where traffic wardens have been cracking down on indiscriminate parking recently?!

I was surprised to find that the Cluddley road has been made one way and also that a nice properly segregated, by concreted in bollards, cycle lane contraflow has been put in place, so I followed that and it was much appreciated in what used to be a dodgy spot for people parking all over the road and just walking into your path.

I turned along Wrekin Course and then onto Uppington, where I was now heading into the wind and it felt really icy. The short section on the old A5 again was much quieter than earlier, before I descended Blue Bell Lane, to Charlton and Walcot, the speed tempered a bit by the headwind.

I paused for a snack on the bridge at Walcot Mill, before turning to Withington, pausing for 2 very large horses to be ridden past me on a narrow section, then Upton Magna. I decided to then follow the lane to Uffington and the old railway path to Pimley, then along Sundorne Road and down the cycle paths to Reabrook and Meole.

A ride that got better as it went along and finished with 31.49 miles on the clock, with 1588 ft of climbing and I dragged the avg speed up to 11.0mph, after the very hilly first half.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jan 2022)

I have some catching up to do.

*Last Wednesday:* As @gavgav has already mentioned Doug and I met up with him for an evening ride. After greetings we set off for a ride through the suburbs of Shrewsbury before heading out of town to Uffington, Upton Magna, Atcham and back via Weeping Cross.

Doug's bikes has had some tweaks recently (a new 90mm stem in place of the original 105mm one and an adjusted saddle) which seemed to suit him quite well so that he was keeping up with Gav fairly easily and putting in such accelerations in the stop-start first half of the ride that I was having to put in an effort to keep up.

It was a pretty enjoyable ride, especially when we go onto the quieter lanes in the second half..... with the exception of that Land Rover Discovery that whizzed past on the way to Atcham, skimming past me pretty close before going slightly wider past Doug and Gav. There was a mist hanging around close to the river and I did think that we might run into fog, but it didn't amount to anything fortunately.

19.4 miles by the time I got back at 11.4 mph average. Given that Doug and Gav were getting along pretty well for much of the ride I was genuinely surprised that the average wasn't higher than that.


*Thursday:* Having had my enthusiasm rekindled I headed out again in the afternoon (once the morning ice had thawed) for a quick run around my regular Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage loop.

I headed over Lyth Hill at the start which gave some great views in the sunshine. Despite the frosty start it didn't feel too cold for the time of year - not what you'd call warm, but comfortable in the layers I was wearing. I was a bit wary of any remaining ice but there was nothing to be found on my way round to Acton Burnell, not even at the usual ice-pockets beside the Concord College estate.

At Cound Moor I was slightly irked when pulling in to allow a motorist past, only for them to completely ignore my existence, let alone say thanks. Politeness costs nothing my friend.

On the descent from Harnage to Cound (Union Jack flying today) I'd got up to around 25mph when I noticed that the road underneath me was still white over. The first bit of ice I'd found so far and I was doing a silly speed on it on ordinary tyres. Thankfully it was a straight road and the bike handled it fine but I was holding my breath for a bit.

At Cound Stank I decided to head back along the road to Pitchford then Cantlop. I was intending to take the direct route home up the A49 but on reaching Condover it was school kicking out time so I thought the quieter way heading back over Lyth Hill might be a better option this time.

24.6 miles at 12.6 mph average. Enjoyed that one.





Acton Burnell. Sunshine and blue sky - lovely.





View to the Wrekin from the road to Cound Moor. The swans seem quite settled - their winter quarters perhaps?





Looking towards Evenwood. Such a typical Shropshire scene I usually wouldn't think of taking a photo but in the sunshine something appealed to me this time.





At Harnage.





The view from Lyth Hill from the second crossing.

*Today: * I _had _intended to do rides on Friday and Saturday afternoons but ended up doing some fettling on other people's bikes instead. Today though, Doug and I had a ride planned to try and up his mileage a bit in preparation for plans next month.

We hadn't expected the rain in the late morning but fortunately it had all but stopped when we set out heading along the A49 to Condover. Doug's was one of the bikes I have been working on so this was a test for what is effectively a new drivetrain. After passing through Condover we paused so that I could check out an odd noise - it seems the new middle chainring isn't quite as compatible with the crankset as hoped but it shouldn't really be an issue in the long run.

Later on Lyon's Lane there was a buzzard atop the hedge looking imperiously at us. We paused in a gateway to let a pickup and trailer overtake - once again, no acknowledgement.

We headed through Berrington and Cross Houses to Atcham, same as Gav has mentioned above - we must only have been a few minutes ahead of him. No issues for Doug and I on this stretch but at Atcham I had someone come uncomfortably close up behind me when we were turning off towards Upton Magna. A couple of overtaking cyclists could have given us a bit more room a mile or so up the road too. I we could practically have rubbed shoulders.

A break for lunch was taken shortly after Upton Magna before continuing to Withington, Walcot and up the gentle climb of Bluebell Lane (not as pretty as it sounds). Our brief foray onto the old A5 was fine and we had the road through Uppington almost to ourselves. I'd be interested to know how much we missed Gav by here too.

On the climb to Rushton we were actually gaining on a mountain biker who had joined the road shortly before us. We weren't intending to race but he kept on checking over his shoulder to see where we were so I suspect he was. It was all academic as he turned off towards Charlton Hill while we were headed for Eaton Constantine then Cressage. The descent into Cressage should have been a good one but today there was a spillage of oil all along the road which made us wary. Doug went at the climb of Shore Lane a bit quick and had to rest part way up - the first sign that he was flagging a little.

Once we got to the top of this climb the going was easier but we now hada headwind so the pace slowed a little. There are a couple of surprisingly tough little climbs on the way to Acton Burnell but then a nice long, gentle descent into the village then on towards Pitchford. Doug did alright on the climb out of the valey here and on the climb to Cantlop but after Condover it was a slowish pace up to the A49. Despite this, Doug had set his sights on getting a metric half-century and was quite happy to do a bit extra to get it. In the event we didn't need it but it's good to know he had the enthusiasm to go that bit further.

31.1 miles at 11.6 mph average. Well done Doug. We'll have you doing centuries before you know it.









A couple of shots from our lunch stop. It looked quite wet towards the Wrekin.





Near Uppington it was brightening up nicely where we were but still looking threatening in the direction we were about to head. Fortunately the rain was headed away from us.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jan 2022)

Back in the flat lands today for a ride round Peterborough on the gravel bike for me today ending in the pub. Well almost I still had 7 miles to get home so I did 15. To try and shake some of the mud of my bike. It never worked.




The decisions you make after 3 pint (lol, Im a lightweight)















Screenshot_20220116-175235_Strava720×1480 139 KB


Lol, from the profile you can tell when we were east of Peterborough (spoiler, its flat)













20220116_180327720×903 46.6 KB

Edit: My mates pics.


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Jan 2022)

Another ride with the newly set up group which unfortunately meant an early start to ride to Ellesmere to meet at 8.30 which takes me about half an hour. It was a lovely morning though with mist over the fields and pink sky.
3 of us set off to Duddlestone Heath where we were meeting the other 2. We carried on to St Martins up the only climb of the ride as far as Gobowen. Turned off to Whittington past the castle to West Felton, Rednal then back onto roads I knew to Hordley, Lee and back into Ellesmere and down to the Mere for coffee at the Boathouse. 
There were bikes all over the outdoor area with lots of other groups of cyclists there too. 
Headed back home via Welshampton and Northwood making it 42 miles altogether. 
Another lovely ride with good company on roads I haven’t used before which is a nice change of scenery and we got back just as the rain started. 
Meeting point at The Mere.


----------



## bagpuss (17 Jan 2022)

Cracking ride today in winter sunshine .
Along the River Dove valley to Doveridge ,down to Uttoxeter to raid Greggs . Onto Rocester back over the Dove . Short climb up Marston bank ,down to the Dove again at Ellastone . Up hill to the former airfield at Darley moor .Now used for m/cycle and cycle racing .Micro lights also take to the air from it. Long the line of the Roman road towards Derby . On to Over Burrows,Kedleston . Finally down Cumberhills to the A6 at Duffield and back to Derby .

River Dove at Norbury .







Rocester From top of Marton Bank .









Above. The Weaver Hills >One for another day.


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Cracking ride today in winter sunshine .
> Along the River Dove valley to Doveridge ,down to Uttoxeter to raid Greggs . Onto Rocester back over the Dove . Short climb up Marston bank ,down to the Dove again at Ellastone . Up hill to the former airfield at Darley moor .Now used for m/cycle and cycle racing .Micro lights also take to the air from it. Long the line of the Roman road towards Derby . On to Over Burrows,Kedleston . Finally down Cumberhills to the A6 at Duffield and back to Derby .
> 
> River Dove at Norbury .
> ...


Cracking looking ride that, ridden those roads a few times. Lovely part of the world.


----------



## bagpuss (17 Jan 2022)

It is indeed . Another favorite route of mine is near to you .Out via Repton ,Hartshorne, Albert Village,Linton Rosliston,Edingale.Catton Park,Barton under needwood , Returning home via Tatenhill ,Tutbuy .


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2022)

First of the year's cross border raids into Norfolk to get away from riding the same old local roads and with Diss being only an hour away by train I can get in a good 3 hour ride, lunch & a couple of pints in daylight at this time of year before getting the train home again. 

Out to the south of Diss via Palgrave & Wortham to Mellis, then Gislingham to Walsham le Willows and then very indirectly to Kenninghall via Wattisfield, Market Weston, Thelnetham




and Garboldisham. From there it was back to Diss (and lunch) via North & South Lopham and Bressingham

Nothing too challenging except for some of the road conditions - I was glad I'd opted to use the Bootzipper 29er due to the state of some lanes - and I got lucky with the weather as can be seen above, even if there was still some frost & ice in the shaded areas at 11am.


----------



## FrothNinja (17 Jan 2022)

Not the best cycling conditions tonight


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> It is indeed . Another favorite route of mine is near to you .Out via Repton ,Hartshorne, Albert Village,Linton Rosliston,Edingale.Catton Park,Barton under needwood , Returning home via Tatenhill ,Tutbuy .


When you go from Repton to Hartshorne do you go direct down the back lanes or via Greysich? Punchy little climb that.


----------



## bagpuss (18 Jan 2022)

I do not think I have been up that one . The last time I tried Holy lane {Noted for its lenght and used for hill climb events} at Ambergate ended in me bottling it . I have been up it in the past without problems .I guess weight and age is telling on me


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jan 2022)

Duck Soup (Reheated)






Nice sunny Tatton mere today (Tuesday), too many Canada geese bullying the smaller ducks, reminded me of school days.


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> I do not think I have been up that one . The last time I tried Holy lane {Noted for its lenght and used for hill climb events} at Ambergate ended in me bottling it . I have been up it in the past without problems .I guess weight and age is telling on me


Holly lane is on my to do list, and I have a route planned to take that in as well as Slack Hill and Jaggers Lane at Matlock (because they’re the only climbs I have left in that area plus I’m a sucker for punishment!)

Greysich is a “once a year” hill, once you’ve done it it’s done, so to speak, but I like to pop back. I’ve never done it in reverse though so that could freshen things up a bit….


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Holly lane is on my to do list, and I have a route planned to take that in as well as Slack Hill and Jaggers Lane at Matlock (because they’re the only climbs I have left in that area plus I’m a sucker for punishment!)
> 
> Greysich is a “once a year” hill, once you’ve done it it’s done, so to speak, but I like to pop back. I’ve never done it in reverse though so that could freshen things up a bit….


Greysich is a once hill ,once is enough  I seem to remember you going round the hill rather than over it last time we were out that way .
You need to do again to get the Velo viewer tile up the lane at the top ,the only reason I went up it


----------



## bagpuss (18 Jan 2022)

Some years ago I rode up and over the Grossglocker in Austria . I had to have lie down in a dark room at the end of the day .
Had fish for supper that evening and ended up in Vilach Krankenhaus .

Stunning ride up . Glad i had disc brake on my touring mtb going down the south side .


Sorry for thread drift.

I would need the two foot gear for it now.


----------



## bagpuss (18 Jan 2022)

On a more local note,the climb up to Weaver hills from the village of Wooton is a good one about 1200 ft asl
I can still cope with that one .


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Jan 2022)

13 rider said:


> Greysich is a once hill ,once is enough  I seem to remember you going round the hill rather than over it last time we were out that way .
> You need to do again to get the Velo viewer tile up the lane at the top ,the only reason I went up it


Yes but I’d done it already that year! 
I’m sure I got that tile but naturally I’ll check, if not then……


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2022)

Having missed out on a nice winter afternoon yesterday, I grabbed the chance of a ride today instead.

The day had started with a fairly hard frost, so being out later allowed the ice to clear a bit and I headed into town to ride through The Quarry. No issues on the cycle paths on the way down and when having to cross roads I had some polite drivers allow me to go first. The Quarry wasn't nearly as busy as the last time I was here but there were still a fair few people out having a stroll or a bike ride. It was similar after leaving the park and continuing along the towpath to the weir.

Since my bike is still pretty mucky from the last time it was out I wasn't worried about riding the canal path to Uffington. This is quite sheltered from the sun so was a mix of muddy and frozen sections. At Uffington I paused before joining the road and startled a mountain biker who hadn't expected to find anyone stopped. We were headed the same way but I got ahead and left him behind on the climb to Downton.

I carried on through Upton Magna then turned towards Atcham and into the wind which wasn't very welcome having been spoiled by calm days on the last few rides. At Cross Houses I thought I'd extend the ride a bit so headed for Cound Stank, Pitchford and Cantlop before dropping down to Condover. There wasn't much traffic on these lanes and the drivers I met were polite. I could have done without the tractor cutting hedges though.

I needed to be back so took the short way up to the A49 and braved the traffic which was busier with it being near school kicking out time.

22.5 miles at 12.6 mph average. Nice to be able to get out in the sunshine.





From Porthill Bridge; the view to the Welsh Bridge and Theatre Severn.





From the same spot; the view downstream into the park.





The old brewery in Coleham.





The English Bridge.





The towpath at Castle Fields, heading towards the weir.





Upton Magna.





Looking towards Venus Pool near Cross Houses.


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Jan 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> I’m sure I got that tile but naturally I’ll check, if not then……







Yup, got it.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 Jan 2022)

Another short “opportunity” ride today, 13.2 Km. 

Julie wanted to visit her friend who lives by the Trent. I offered to drive if i could go for a ride while she supped coffee ... result.







Lovely sunshine but cross wind was sharp and gave no advantage to the day.
This is West Stockwith basin ,,, pubs, cafes, campsite and lots of boats ... worth a visit on two wheels or four.






I rode for a short while along the Chesterfield canal to Misterton, the path is compacted limestone but quickly becomes mud and although a good cycle surface was not what I wanted to ride on with my “narrow” 28mm tyres so left the canal above Misterton Lock.






Returned from Misterton to Gunthorpe then back to the mighty Transit, gentle pootle of a ride, not very far but still a rideout ...






On the way back to West Butterwick I came across this new (ish) memorial .... so young, so brave ....
Per Ardua Ad Astra Chaps ..





RAF and RAAF Lancaster crew, pretty much 50/50, all lost, based at RAF Sandtoft nearby and still an active airfield
I straightened up the wreaths but they all blew over as i walked away ... Doh! .. windy day

As you can see someone has defaced the memorial .... ....... scumbags ....


----------



## gavgav (19 Jan 2022)

An after work ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, this evening. It was cold out, but not as raw as last night, when I went for a walk instead, as didn’t want to risk the bike with icy lanes. No ice this evening.

We did a gentle ride around Shrewsbury, following mostly cycle paths up to Heathgates, but with the only moron of the ride encountered during the first minute or so of riding on the road, overtaking us closely alongside a car coming in the other direction.

From Heathgates we went through Castlefields and along the river towpath, into the Quarry. A few people out for a walk or bike ride, but a lot quieter than it’s been down there on my recent rides.

We crossed Porthill bridge and then joined shared use paths to Shelton, along which I rang the bell to warn 2 ladies walking in the cycle part of it, who ignored me and then looked all apologetic and surprised as I used my voice to warn then. No harm done, but is it really that difficult to walk in the pedestrian lane?

At the end of the path we came across queues of traffic and I remembered hearing on the radio, this morning, of long delays due to roadworks, but had forgotten. They were 4 way and so we managed to get past the queues, then walk the bike through the controlled section on the path and remount.

From there it was mainly roads to Radbrook, along Mousecroft Lane, to Nobold, which was completely traffic free and that’s very unusual with it being a popular rat run and Meole Brace. I’d just been looking up and remarking on the marvellous full moon, which was lighting up the sky and the Town, when I switched from big ring to small ring and found I was pedalling but going nowhere……chain had come off! It did it a few weeks ago as well, so clearly needs some adjustment.

We parted ways and I arrived home with 12.73 miles on the clock.


----------



## bagpuss (20 Jan 2022)

Departed Derby At 10 am with fellow roadie David . Leaving the suburbs behind us we headed through Etwall ,Willington .Over the Trent into Repton {the ancient capital of Mercia } .Along the valley to Hartsorne {Saving Greysich lane for another day!!} Up Manchester lane to the water tower at Boundry . Fine views from up here . Working our way through Blackfordby ,Moria and Overseal .Regaining open country thro Botany Bay {Long ride this!!} to a pit stop at Rosliston cafe . .Back over the Trent at Walton and up to Tatenhill .Tutbury over the Dove at Hatton .Final lanes via Sutton and Dalbury and home . Another great ride in winter sunshine ,








View from Manchester Lane .V





Looking to towards the Weavers from Owens bank.{Tutbury}


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Departed Derby At 10 am with fellow roadie David . Leaving the suburbs behind us we headed through Etwall ,Willington .Over the Trent into Repton {the ancient capital of Mercia } .Along the valley to Hartsorne {Saving Greysich lane for another day!!} Up Manchester lane to the water tower at Boundry . Fine views from up here . Working our way through Blackfordby ,Moria and Overseal .Regaining open country thro Botany Bay {Long ride this!!} to a pit stop at Rosliston cafe . .Back over the Trent at Walton and up to Tatenhill .Tutbury over the Dove at Hatton .Final lanes via Sutton and Dalbury and home . Another great ride in winter sunshine ,
> View attachment 627402
> 
> View attachment 627403
> ...


Well known lanes for us Leicester Ccers .In the summer I will see about a cafe meet up and a bit of a ride if your up for it we come that way fairly regularly


----------



## bagpuss (20 Jan 2022)

Sounds great to me.


----------



## cwskas (20 Jan 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> Meeting point at The Mere


Fabulous!


----------



## All uphill (20 Jan 2022)

10 miles today with Ms AU and very enjoyable. 
Canal towpaths, coffee, even a bit of sunshine!


----------



## Hebe (20 Jan 2022)

Errand ride to the Post Office in the sunshine. My old Vita has had new tyres and a service. Rides lovely 😍


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Jan 2022)

Day off today so out on my own just after 1pm. Lovely winter sun and dry roads. No mudguards required so picked the Tricross for a quick spin.
Out to Selby via Wistow Lordship, 26.38 miles with an average of 15.5 mph.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> pit stop at Rosliston cafe .


Honey pot (Beehive?)


----------



## bagpuss (21 Jan 2022)

Yes . I have been using it for the last 30 years . At one point I used it for a control on one of my audax events .150 k that was a support ride for a 300k as I remember


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Yes . I have been using it for the last 30 years . At one point I used it for a control on one of my audax events .150 k that was a support ride for a 300k as I remember


Know it well. Call in there at work on occasion and on rides with friends from Nuneaton. Loads better now Sonia’s taken over- not that it was bad before, but much quicker service now.


----------



## Hebe (22 Jan 2022)

Family ride into town and back to buy brownies from the new brownie shop. They were lovely. I had check the tyres and brakes on my husband’s bike first as it’s been months since he last rode it. Gorgeous though, to see him and the girl racing each other in the quieter bits 😍


----------



## bagpuss (22 Jan 2022)

Shortish one to collect some gear from a friend .It was also a good reason to give my new ride about a proper run .
Derby to Lower Midway proving ejoyable in the cool winter sun . Tackled Spring Lane from Hatrshorne on the return leg and took in the view from the NTR . Down Greysich lane hill . Noddle I will need a 28 on the back to get my lard up it!! . Rt to Derby via Etwall .


----------



## Donger (22 Jan 2022)

My first post covid ride .... and only my second ride since early November. I'd been bike fettling yesterday, getting No.2 bike back up to scratch and rideable before I fiddle with No.1 bike, so it was time for a test ride. The bike was fine. New front brake blocks squealing a little, but showing signs of bedding in. Drive train silent and compliant. Handle bars, which are a tad too small for me, reminding me why I didn't ride this bike at all last year. Satisfied that this is now a decent, roadworthy back-up though, so I can have a go at fitting a bigger disc rotor to the front wheel of Bike No. 1 without fear of being left bikeless if I mess up.

As for the cyclist .... Blimey what an effort. Did a 9.8 mile local loop, with three small, gentle "hills". I took on each of these in the usual gear, and crested each of them about 20% slower than usual and out of breath. Finished the ride, which was about a third the length of last year's average ride, feeling like I'd ridden a longer than normal ride. Even an hour later, my heart rate is still elevated. Looks like a long grind to get back to full fitness .... or even taking on any hills. But great to get out there again. I've been feeling so frustrated seeing such a prolonged period of mild, sunny, windless weather without getting out there. Fully intending to get out again on Bike No.1 tomorrow, but I won't overdo it.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2022)

Donger said:


> My first post covid ride .... and only my second ride since early November. I'd been bike fettling yesterday, getting No.2 bike back up to scratch and rideable before I fiddle with No.1 bike, so it was time for a test ride. The bike was fine. New front brake blocks squealing a little, but showing signs of bedding in. Drive train silent and compliant. Handle bars, which are a tad too small for me, reminding me why I didn't ride this bike at all last year. Satisfied that this is now a decent, roadworthy back-up though, so I can have a go at fitting a bigger disc rotor to the front wheel of Bike No. 1 without fear of being left bikeless if I mess up.
> 
> As for the cyclist .... Blimey what an effort. Did a 9.8 mile local loop, with three small, gentle "hills". I took on each of these in the usual gear, and crested each of them about 20% slower than usual and out of breath. Finished the ride, which was about a third the length of last year's average ride, feeling like I'd ridden a longer than normal ride. Even an hour later, my heart rate is still elevated. Looks like a long grind to get back to full fitness .... or even taking on any hills. But great to get out there again. I've been feeling so frustrated seeing such a prolonged period of mild, sunny, windless weather without getting out there. Fully intending to get out again on Bike No.1 tomorrow, but I won't overdo it.


Good luck on your recovery


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (22 Jan 2022)

Yesterday's ride, biggest I've done since October. Definitely a fair weather cyclist nowadays but impressed that I managed it without too much issue after being off the bike for a while. Layered up and surprisingly enjoyable.


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2022)

It had been a Tad icy first thing and our WhatsApp cycling group was a bit panicky with some posting icy pictures. It was sunny and warming up fast though and I was desperate to relieve the cabin fever. I debated going on the road bike into the flat Fens (no shade there for ice to form) or take the gravel bike into the slightly undulating Northamptonshire terrain. I kinda decided on the road bike but didn't get far before the freehub started failing so the decision was finally made and I doubled back for the gravel bike. I had the Holly Lodge cafe in mind as a destination but no fixed route in mind. I had intended to stay clean but my curiosity took me down a gravel path which got a bit muddy so I then decided to go the whole hog and ended up in a field South of Stilton 😂

Pre ride warnings!









During the ride though 🌞






Route and more pics are in the Relive video 🌞

https://www.relive.cc/view/vYvE5LyWJwv


----------



## Glow worm (22 Jan 2022)

A sparking 15 miler here today in the sunshine back in north Norfolk.




Looking down toward Burnham Overy Staithe from a handily placed bench. 






Another bench. Had a chat with Lord Liecester. For many years I rode past this bench, which is in a lovely spot, and every time some sod was already sat there so I carried on. Finally, I wandered over the 100 yds or so from the track and saw it was a statue! A good one though to be fair. 




Holkham Hall. 




The obelisk. 




You get a good view of the long drive from this spot. Sat in the sun, it felt pretty warm. 




Only when I got back did I read that I’d missed a white tailed eagle at Holkham- one of the Isle of Wight birds on an exploration. O well next time maybe.

Back to Newmarket tomorrow- with a little help from the train between Kings Lynn and Ely.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jan 2022)

Saturday and quarter to one was a bit later than I had hoped to turn the pedals on the Defy; had oiling the chain stopped the mech noise, er… no. Showground and Haggs Road in a new PR to Spofforth, then the A661 to Wetherby and east to Wighill in a procession of tailwind driven PRs. A pause by the church before heading south to Tadcaster and the A162 to Barkston Ash for the start of a new ABC challenge of the second word of twin word places.




Turning west into a road which I only noted the first letter of its nameboard I named it Headwind Lane, was actually Headwell Lane. An overtaking ebiker muttered “bloody headwind” as he passed. Through Saxton to Aberford for another snack pause.
North on the road paralleling at times the A1 – as the 50km mark cropped up the sun made a weak reappearance having been evident in the early part of the ride. At the motorway junctions I followed the cycle routes which at the last one lead me onto NCN67 for the approach to Wetherby.




Through Kirk and North Deightons to Little Ribston for a final snack pause. Then the Nidd Gorge in Knaresborough where cars rather than pedestrians were the main issue; particularly the one that turned off the A59 just as I was climbing the ramp up to it and completely blinded me. Then the normal route home via the Starbeck branch of NCN67 and just short of 50 miles; 49.47 miles with 2549ft climbed @ 12.8 mph avg, another longest since October.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jan 2022)

Set out on a bright but cold pootle up to Lincoln but with a couple of objectives- bag some veloviewer tiles and do Leadenham Hill listed on Simon Warren’s Midlands climbs. This of course meant that the expected mileage was extended somewhat to fulfil said objectives! 

The first tiles just SE of Nottingham around the Cotgrave/A46 area arrived in the first 25 miles- true to form I get home only to find I’ve missed one! Ah well, another excuse for a ride out I suppose….

Bagged a few more between there and Bottesford in NE Leicestershire before stopping off at a local co-op for light refreshment….










From here it was on to Leadenham by way of Long Bennington, Hougham and Frieston and objective number 2. Leadenham Hill.








Sluggishly dragging my somewhat heavier arse up the 1.3 mile long slog, I recovered and pressed on the busy but pan flat A607 into Lincoln and the station, where I concluded my ride and got the train back. That wasn’t without incident either- the direct train to East Midlands Parkway was suddenly cancelled and terminated at Nottingham, 3 stops and 10 miles up the track from where Mrs Noodle Legs was waiting with snacks and a warm coffee for the journey home. It was quicker for her to come get me from Nottingham than wait for another train so she made her way to the pick up point, coffee still warm, and I threw my muddy bike in the boot and warmed up in the comfort of the car! 
79 miles with 2,900ft of up. 








View: https://youtu.be/Zte9jxsjl9g


----------



## FrothNinja (22 Jan 2022)

Glow worm said:


> white tailed eagle


I failed to see a red breasted nuthatch in the woods nearby (decades ago) but I did see a hilarious fight


----------



## gavgav (23 Jan 2022)

Donger said:


> My first post covid ride .... and only my second ride since early November. I'd been bike fettling yesterday, getting No.2 bike back up to scratch and rideable before I fiddle with No.1 bike, so it was time for a test ride. The bike was fine. New front brake blocks squealing a little, but showing signs of bedding in. Drive train silent and compliant. Handle bars, which are a tad too small for me, reminding me why I didn't ride this bike at all last year. Satisfied that this is now a decent, roadworthy back-up though, so I can have a go at fitting a bigger disc rotor to the front wheel of Bike No. 1 without fear of being left bikeless if I mess up.
> 
> As for the cyclist .... Blimey what an effort. Did a 9.8 mile local loop, with three small, gentle "hills". I took on each of these in the usual gear, and crested each of them about 20% slower than usual and out of breath. Finished the ride, which was about a third the length of last year's average ride, feeling like I'd ridden a longer than normal ride. Even an hour later, my heart rate is still elevated. Looks like a long grind to get back to full fitness .... or even taking on any hills. But great to get out there again. I've been feeling so frustrated seeing such a prolonged period of mild, sunny, windless weather without getting out there. Fully intending to get out again on Bike No.1 tomorrow, but I won't overdo it.


Great to see you back out, take it steady until that fitness returns


----------



## geocycle (23 Jan 2022)

The run of ‘not bad for January’ weather continues. A solid 6 degrees with light wind and heavy cloud reducing risk of sunstroke. Followed NCR6 through the drumlin field to Kendal. Was looking for a cafe stop but most I passed were full and uninspiring. Parambulated through the town centre and paid homage to the Postman Pat post office before the ascent of Beast Bank. It lived up to its name but finally reached Scout Scar with fine views across toward the lakes. Descended into the Lyth Valley, through the lovely Brigsteer woods to Levens. Decided to lunch outside the village store which had a good range of tray bakes. Then across the Kent marshes to Sandside and Silverdale. 52 miles and 1100m of climbing.

pictures are of Dallam Park, and bike by a barn in Lyth Valley.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jan 2022)

We had an awesome gravel/mud bike session today down to Fermyn Woods and then Brigstock for a cafe. We were treated to an extra special event on the return though. Our own private airshow at Deenethorpe Airfield.






My bike was a bit mucky on return but I fixed that, I'm not sure about the carpark though 😂 Half an hour after I got a call at my door from the caretaker. I thought it was going to be about that but although is was about a bike it wasn't mine 😂

https://www.relive.cc/view/vdORwRjy4K6


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2022)

Du





ll





weather today for a 16 mile ride on the mountain bike. I’m not sure if it was more hilly than usual, but it felt like it!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6568976131


----------



## chriswoody (23 Jan 2022)

Dreich, Minging, bogging, pick your adjective, yet again it was grey, horrible and heavy drizzle. The ride started as usual, heading out past the pig farm, that was particularly fragrant today, and over towards the glider school. The runways have been silent for several months now, but we're fast approaching the time when they will be back in use. Onwards I ride and over the freight lines that bisect this small hamlet.





I turn off and into the forest following the muddy trails north, forestry workers have been here and turned the paths into a quagmire, a turn off onto a quieter track, brings me onto firmer ground again. A few twists and turns later and I'm onto the main gravel road that runs through here and I stop off at a forest shelter to remove a layer. Despite the heavy drizzle, it's a toasty 6 degrees today and I'm wrapped up a little too warm.





I turn back North and pick up speed on the firm ground, as always I'm completely alone out here, there are tracks on the ground to signifiy others have been this way, but for know, there's not a soul in site.





The day is dark and gloomy and the track is constantly changing under my wheels, it's not long before I'm traversing the soft sands at Wildech and sliding this way and that as I hunt for traction.





After Wildech, the route turns into really pleasant gravel and rises up before plunging down through the trees on a fast gravel path. A few kilometres later and the canopy of trees gives way to a clearing and the heathland has taken over. In the summer this is a riot of colour and noise from the buzz of insects, today all is quiet and gloomy.





After a quick flapjack break, it's onwards towards Angleteichbeck, a popular roadside lake. As befits the day, there are few folk here wandering the paths that wind their way through here and I'm soon heading past and back into the forest.





From here the route turns to Wald Autobahn, several kilometres of dead straight gravel path upon which you can really get some speed up and watch the forest fly on by. A turn South and briefly over some muddy trails brings me out onto another arrow straight trail.






All to soon the Autobahn ends and I'm out into the hamlet of Reberallah and onto the trails beyond that will bring me home. This tracks are a grind though today, I'm not sure why, but they seem to stretch on forever and the heavy drizzle that has dominated this ride is making the going tough. The trails do eventually come to an end and the last stretch of road appears to bring me on past the Pig farms I'd cycled past earlier and onwards towards home. In all, 45 km's today, so not too bad, but now it's time for a coffee and to hose the bike down, it's been filthy out there today, but still fun nonetheless.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2022)

@Shaun 

This photo inserting mullarkey is awful at present.
Am I missing something?


----------



## HLaB (23 Jan 2022)

chriswoody said:


> Dreich, Minging, bogging, pick your adjective


Always Dreich  

https://www.itv.com/news/border/2019-11-20/more-dreich-than-braw-most-iconic-scots-word-revealed


----------



## chriswoody (23 Jan 2022)

HLaB said:


> Always Dreich
> 
> https://www.itv.com/news/border/2019-11-20/more-dreich-than-braw-most-iconic-scots-word-revealed



It's such a wonderful word isn't it? so descriptive and definately summed up the conditions today.


----------



## Donger (23 Jan 2022)

After yesterday's 9.8 miler on Bike No.2, I followed up with a 12.3 miler on Bike No.1 today ... my second post covid ride. The bike ran beautifully and silently. I puffed and wheezed loudly. But all in all a slightly easier ride than yesterday, partly along the same lanes, but this time extending the outward leg to the banks of the Severn at Epney and returning via the A38. I started out via the riverbank at Stonebench, one of my favourite spots along the Severn, shortly before it widens out and becomes a big estuary:





Next up, my turning point on the riverbank again at Epney (looking northwards towards the Anchor Inn):




On the way back I got held up at the swing bridge on the Gloucester and Sharpness canal and had to wait for 20 or so cars to cross before I carried on:




While still on Castle Lane, I called in on the wooden stags, which I hadn't seen for a while. Nice to see they have had their antlers replaced and are looking fit for the rut:




Great to be out there again. It is going to take some time getting back to normal, but the idea is to ride a slightly longer route each time for the first 6 or 7 rides, then gradually start introducing some easy hills. There will be no Metric Century-a-Month Challenge for me this year as there is absolutely no chance of me getting a qualifying ride in this month. Maybe in a month or so I might be ready for a club ride. I do hope so.


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Jan 2022)

Another early Sunday start for a group ride. Cold and grey when I set off to the meeting point by the Mere in Ellesmere. 
A route had been planned going back towards my house so I knew where we were going for a change. Headed into the town and over the canal to Tetchill , Hordley turning off in Bagley to Cockshutt. Crossed over the Shrewsbury road to English Frankton, Loppington and Horton where we might have taken a wrong turn past the Moatshed rather than taking Ossage Lane, didn’t really matter though it all goes to the same place! Back onto the original route into Whixall with the option of stopping at the Marina café, everyone voted to carry on as it was a bit cold. Over Dobsons bridge to Northwood ( the 2nd time for me) , Welshampton and over the big hill back to Ellesmere and coffee at The Boat House before riding back home. 
Another good ride with great company and a bit faster than last week and actually stayed clean with most of the roads being dry. 43.5 miles in total.


----------



## gavgav (23 Jan 2022)

After finishing my on call stint for work, I was planning to head over to Dad’s, to see my brother, niece and nephew who were also paying a visit. I woke at 7:05 today with a Migraine, which left me feeling groggy and tired, but I decided that a bike ride would probably help with that and whilst feeling a bit lacking in energy, overall it did.

It was bitterly cold out there today, dank and grey, and so I layered up and headed out to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, then to Exfords Green and climbed up to Long Lane. The climb up to Oaks was a hard pull, having to stop for 3 cars on the narrow climb wasn’t helpful, nor the 1 prat who decided to squeeze past me and force me onto the muddy verge, idiot.

From there it was along the muddy lanes to Pulverbatch, before the nice wind assisted downhill couple of miles to Stapleton. I had some lunch with dad and then the rabble arrived, for some nice family time.

I set back out just after 4pm and followed my default route back home through Gonsal, Condover, along Lyons Lane and just as I was approaching King St crossroads, I came upon the beautiful Buzzard again, just sat on top of the hedge and not bothered in the slightest by me cycling past. Seen it a few times there and it’s always so tame…….until you try to get a camera out!!

Final section through Betton Abbots was busy with traffic for a Sunday late afternoon, but all well behaved. 

21.28 miles, at 11.6mph avg speed


----------



## C R (23 Jan 2022)

Weather and motivation finally were in sync, so a ride was on this morning, as it was meant to be cold, but not icy.

It was indeed cold when I got out of the door at quarter past six, but not overly so, and as it had been overcast during the night, there was no frost. 

The plan was to get about forty miles going round Welland way, so out through Kempsey, Kinnersley and then Upton. Not much to see, other than the eyes of a couple of foxes reflecting my headlight. I got to Welland in good time, considering my lack of miles as of late, and stopped for a short break. 

The sky was now starting to turn sort of grey, and the birds were getting on with their morning singing as I went through the Common, heading for the Tewkesbury Rd. As I turned left onti the A438 I could now see the silhouette of the Cotswolds starting to insinuate in the dull dawn light. It was almost daylight by the time I reached Mythe Bridge, and stopped there again for a short break and the only photo of the day. 




Got back on the move as I was cooling down quickly. The ride continued without incident through Tewkesbury and Bredon, where I turned for Eckington. 

Half way to Eckington I tried to shift down on the rear, heard a clanck, then pedaling got harder, and pushing the shifter was doing nothing. After stopping I saw that the chain was in the smallest sprocket, and the cable was slack. I guess the cable broke inside the shifter, which I wasn't going to be able to fix in there, if nothing else because I don't carry a spare cable. Only option was to set the derailleur to an easier gear with the limit screw, and make do with front changing to get home. I had about 8 flatish miles left, and I managed to get home without having to call the rescue team. 

Quite an enjoyable ride despite the mechanical, but I'm not sure the fixing of the mechanical will be as enjoyable, we'll see tomorrow. 

The map


----------



## DCLane (23 Jan 2022)

The first of the Ride to the Sun reliability rides was today, as covered by Veloskin here - https://veloskin.cc/blogs/veloskin/reliability-rides - with 148 at the start and about 15-20 extra joining in part-way round on a lumpier-than-expected ride. About £600 was raised for local charities with a £4 donation from each rider.

I did just over 60 miles on my commuter/winter Raleigh SP Race, nowhere near full pace as I'm still recovering from some sort of nasty virus I caught over the New Year: https://www.strava.com/activities/6569030326

Most were going hard, with son no. 2 riding with the front group at well over 20mph average until he'd had enough of some sketchy riding, then his RH gear cable went - https://www.strava.com/activities/6569419056 - leaving him with about 30 miles on two gears. Note the suitably unimpressed-with-being -photographed teenager:






Having started steady, and kept going steady-ish, lots went past me for the first 25 miles of the ride. Then I started passing more and more as they stopped with mechanicals, slides on very greasy roads or just needing a breather having gone too hard at the start. There were many fairy visits and mechanicals, not what you'd expect on a 'reliability' ride, but I got round on a pair of the 23mm tyres I'm using up without issues.

Having done about 3/4 of the ride, with nowhere really to stop en route, I knew there was a café on the way back so stopped thinking I'd be the only one but came across a group just leaving (the 100% yellow jerseys in the photo) and, as I left, two other groups arrived. I'm somewhere in the photo below, about 2/3 back on the left - what 148 clean riders looks like:


----------



## Ian H (24 Jan 2022)

First time back on the bike after breaking a rib or two (it only hurts when I laugh*). A gentle pootle down and back along the Otter Valley. 48k in total. A few hours later and my ribs are really aching, so it must have done me good.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6574351488

*or cough, or sneeze**

**that's the worst.


----------



## theloafer (25 Jan 2022)

its bloody chilly out there today  think i am getting soft ... but had no choice seems i was the only one available to call in and make sure my fav MIL was feed and watered. once there i had trouble opening the key safe as my fingers were like frozen sausages  still i think it did me a bit of good  34 miles more or less straight there and back

https://www.strava.com/activities/6579785194


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Jan 2022)

Had some winter gloves due to arrive by 1 according to Amazon so decided to work until they arrived before going out for half an hour so. The sky got greyer and greyer and more boding. I cracked a bit after 2 and headed off with my old BoildEggs.....and.....my fingers got so cold I was fumbling with zips because I couldn't feel them. The gloves arrived ten minutes after I left . They feel a bit on the tight side in any case.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Had some winter gloves due to arrive by 1 according to Amazon so decided to work until they arrived before going out for half an hour so. The sky got greyer and greyer and more boding. I cracked a bit after 2 and headed off with my old BoildEggs.....and.....my fingers got so cold I was fumbling with zips because I couldn't feel them. The gloves arrived ten minutes after I left . They feel a bit on the tight side in any case.


awww that's a shame. also so much better trying on gloves in person. I too do not like them tight. much prefer loose over snug


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

theloafer said:


> its bloody chilly out there today  think i am getting soft ... but had no choice seems i was the only one available to call in and make sure my fav MIL was feed and watered. once there i had trouble opening the key safe as my fingers were like frozen sausages  still i think it did me a bit of good  34 miles more or less straight there and back
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/6579785194


that's a noble ride! to quote former Russian neighbors: "you are Hero" interesting that your distance & elevation are in feet


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

Ian H said:


> First time back on the bike after breaking a rib or two (it only hurts when I laugh*). A few hours later and my ribs are really aching, so it must have done me good.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/6574351488*or cough, or sneeze** **that's the worst.


trip & fall at home?

reminds me of a time I was home-sick w/ back spasms. took a long time to get out of bed, just for a "pit-stop" & I sneezed. thought my head was going to explode from the sudden, sharp back pain


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Note the suitably unimpressed-with-being -photographed teenager


handsome young man, looks like you


----------



## theloafer (25 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that's a noble ride! to quote former Russian neighbors: "you are Hero" interesting that your distance & elevation are in feet



England.. old school


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2022)

*Yesterday's ride:* I had intended to get out on Sunday but a birthday celebration (not mine) meant I was slightly the worse for wear and didn't fancy it .

I did take the opportunity on Monday afternoon though and suitably wrapped up for the cold and misty weather I thought I'd do a route I haven't done for a while. To start with it was all pretty well trodden roads over the top of Lyth Hill, down to Exford's Green then through Plealey to Pontesbury. This was all fairly nice quiet riding. I stopped for a short while to chat with someone I know and saw more cyclists out than I'd have expected for a chilly weekday.

At Pontesbury I took the road up to Habberley then turned onto the nice quiet lane to Westcott. This is a good way to ride in the spring or summer when the scenery looks at its best but was still nice despite the weather. The serious climbing starts at Westcott and I'd forgotten quite how steep it is or how long it goes on for (or perhaps it just seems tougher in the winter?)

Having crested that climb I'd also forgotten there is a bit more to do on the main road to The Bridges before being able to enjoy a good bit of descending. Turning off towards Ratlinghope the climbing soon starts again with a short but sharp pull not long after the youth hostel, then a long but generally gentler climb to Darnford. I had this road completely to myself as far as Wild Moor Pool then only saw a couple of walkers on the way to High Park. The descent to Leebotwood was similarly devoid of vehicles. I really should have put on an extra layer before starting the descent as I got quite chilled by the time I got down to Leebotwood.

The A49 was quite busy so I had to wait a bit to get across it, but once again the lanes were quiet and with what little wind there was now behind me I got along fairly well to Longnor, Ryton and Condover. Having got chilled it took until Condover for my hands to warm up.

The direct route back seemed the most appealing this time and thankfully the A49 wasn't as busy by now. Sunset had been and gone without me seeing it and I got back as it started going dark.

30.3 miles at 11.3 mph average, which I'm fairly happy with given that it was quite a hilly one.





Crossing Lyth Hill. It's actually slightly less misty than it was in the morning.





The Mytton Arms at Habberley. A pub I haven't been in but it looks like one I'd like to try.





About to start climbing at Westcott. The photo makes it look a gentle slope - it wasn't!





At the top of the climb the countryside has a hardier, more weather-beaten feel to it than lower down.





The Shropshire Hills used to be dotted with mines and associated industrial buildings. There was the mill for a barite mine here at Cothercott.





More convivial surroundings further along the road: The Horseshoe at The Bridges.





I didn't stop for beer but carried on climbing towards Darnford.





Wildmoor Pool.





Also taken beside Wildmoor Pool.


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Jan 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> *Yesterday's ride:* I had intended to get out on Sunday but a birthday celebration (not mine) meant I was slightly the worse for wear and didn't fancy it .
> 
> I did take the opportunity on Monday afternoon though and suitably wrapped up for the cold and misty weather I thought I'd do a route I haven't done for a while. To start with it was all pretty well trodden roads over the top of Lyth Hill, down to Exford's Green then through Plealey to Pontesbury. This was all fairly nice quiet riding. I stopped for a short while to chat with someone I know and saw more cyclists out than I'd have expected for a chilly weekday.
> 
> ...


You covered a fair bit of ground today


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> You covered a fair bit of ground today


Yes, I'm quite lucky to have such a mix of scenery pretty much on my doorstep.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jan 2022)

Another afternoon outing today, this time in the company of my brother. He wanted to do about 20 miles so I offered a choice of routes and he chose the hilliest of them.

It was sunny and not as cold as the last few days but by the time Doug and I were ready to go a brisk wind had sprung up. We headed over Lyth Hill at the start, spotting the unusual sight of an Urban Arrow bakfiets delivering to one of the houses. The rough track over the top has dried out a lot in the last few days so we could go round most of the muddiest bits.

Dropping down the other side of the hill the wind was a lot more noticable, especially as we were riding straight into it from Exford's Green. At Plealey we took a left and started the long climb up to Oaks. Doug didn't do too badly getting up here but did need a pause part way up. At Wrentnall the next steep climb takes us across the edge of Broom Hill. While stopped at the top a mountain biker coming the other way egged us on to keep going (alright for him - his was electric )

By Pulverbatch we were both a little fed up with the cold wind so when I mentioned a couple of alternative routes to get back Doug didn't need much persuasion. We headed for Longden along the main road which is mostly a nice sweeping downhill with the wind behind us. It was still in a helpful direction through Exford's Green to Hunger Hill before climing back over Lyth Hill from the Little Lyth side.

18.4 miles at 10.2 mph average. A little shorter than intended but Doug seems to have enjoyed it.






Doug at the top of Lyth Hill on the way out. Clearer conditions than last time I was up here. It would have been nice without the cold wind.


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jan 2022)

I had a pleasant ride to the "Tree of Imagination" in lower Peover today, dry weather and bursts of subdued sunshine between the clouds. I'm waiting for tree called "The Den of Iniquity" to be build to balance things out.


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Jan 2022)

It was a lovely sunny morning and definitely warmer so after the usual wait for the school run traffic to go I set off on one of my favourite routes.
Headed to Loppington, Nonely and Myddle turning off at the top of the bank down Lower Road to Merrington. Carried on to Old Woods and the quiet way to Baschurch via Eyton, a bit of a delay for some telegraph pole replacement works but soon got past and into Baschurch. I decided to go to Stanwardine , Bagley,Lee then past Whitemere and over the road to Colemere, going to Lyneal via the bumpy lane past the woods at Pikes End. Still trying to avoid my commuting route I turned back into Loppington where a check on distance meant taking the longer way home through Horton to avoid posting a 49km ride!
32.5 miles on a lovely sunny day, first snowdrops spotted as well, spring must be on its way.


----------



## Old jon (27 Jan 2022)

Seventeen days without a ride! Better take a bike out and start pedalling. I chose the Spa this morning, probably influenced by the idea of riding almost northeast of here.

Down the main road to the middle of Jack Lane, not the middle really, the western half is more accurate. A right turn and the Beck of Hol is a bit further down the road. Don’t cross that, turn right again and aim for Crown Point Road. Which goes over Crown Point Bridge, on my way to Roundhay Road and the way to the Clock at Oakwood. After the left turn there the road keeps on rising for a distance. My legs did not take kindly to that, I mentally shortened the intended route for the morning.

And carried on, turning right onto Harrogate Road at Moortown. Another right turn, me and the bike are pointing towards Slaid Hill now. At the traffic lights there turn left onto Wike Ridge Lane but don’t stay on it long, Tarn Lane is the shortening of the way this morning. After a couple of crossroads this leads to the descent of Syke Lane, towards Scarcroft.



Straight over the A58, onto Thorner Lane, the first of the ride, and it does not go to Thorner. After a hefty climb, which convinced me that my legs had forgotten how to pedal uphill, up to the riding stables and turn right onto Milner Lane to whizzzz down there and into Thorner. Out of there, up Sandhills on the second Thorner Lane today. A right onto Skeltons Lane takes me back to the A58.

Downhill from there, bar one rise to the spare park gates that Roundhay leaves there. Into traffic again, all the way to my recrossing of the Aire on the same bridge as earlier. Twist and turn through that corner of Hunslet and then to home. Only twenty three miles, and about 980 feet of uphill. Must ride more, I do enjoy it. Better when fitter I suppose.

The topography


----------



## KnittyNorah (27 Jan 2022)

For the past couple of months, I've only been on local rides - Guild Wheel, canal towpath, supermarket park paths etc generally flat or almost so, of up to about 6 or 7 miles, usually with with a break in the middle - but today, with darkness coming a bit later and sunshine promised for a good part of the day, I thought I'd be very brave and venture onto some of the local lanes. I worked out a nice little loopy sort of ride and completed it without any issue, despite the heavy shower that had obviously fallen - although it missed me. Just over 9 miles AND NOT FLAT! Ok, not exactly _hilly_ either, but most of the route,apart from the first mile out and back, was actually what I would describe as 'rolling'. No _long_ ascents or descents on these twisty little rural lanes, but it was all either one or the other and both outwards and back felt as if there was more ascents than descents. I certainly spent a lot more time doing them!

So I am very pleased with myself. 
I'm going to work out an extension of this route for the next fully-fine day and in the meantime keep doing my little local routes on most days.


----------



## gavgav (27 Jan 2022)

Out for this weeks evening ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug. I cycled up to meet them, this time, during which the temporary traffic lights, that have been acting as the crossing point for months due to the main lights being out, had been removed……:but the main lights are still not working 

We set off up Lyth Hill and continued up the rough track to the summit, but at least with the recent dry weather, the pools of water have gone and it’s just muddy in places. We paused at the top, looking at the various lights below and attempting some dark photos. 2 below didn’t turn out too bad, after switching the flash off and some lovely colourful skies.








As we descended down to Little Lyth, I became aware of a rubbing noise from the front wheel and assumed mud was caught up inside the guard, so gave it a few kicks, but despite bits falling out the noise was still there and worse on braking….Could be pads, so that needs looking at and sorting before the next ride.

The lanes to Exfords Green and Stapleton seemed busier than normal, but then quietened down to Gonsal, Ryton and Berriewood. The descent to Condover is always good fun, especially wind assisted like tonight, but the lane up to Cantlop was very and unusually busy, which continued along the road to Betton Abbots and to the point where we went our separate ways. We also got gritted by a spreader lorry near Betton 

After getting home I gave the bike a good wash, as it was filthy after recent rides. I also found a report on the local newspaper Twitter page saying that the main A458 had been closed from nearby Cross Houses, due to a lorry having deposited its rubbish, with plastic and glass, over a 4 mile section! That explains the unusually busy traffic on some of the lanes tonight.

Still, an enjoyable 16.96 miles, at a leisurely 10.6mph avg.


----------



## bagpuss (28 Jan 2022)

Love a night ride .Its another world^^^


----------



## bagpuss (28 Jan 2022)

Steady ride with David today . Following a bad cold I was determined not to over do it on the bike.
Flat loop from Derby around a small area of the Trent valley south of Nottingham.
Visited the Boat yard at Ratciffe on Soar which is a hive of activity refurbing narrow boats .
Into Kegworth to raid Oaklands bakery for coffee and cake . This is place I can recommend for CAKE !!🧁🧁
Returning via the massive distribution hub Segro at East Midlands Airport .Cycle routes and paths abound .
Final quite B road via Weston on Trent and into Derby via the route of the fromer Derby canal .






Ratciffe boat yard bridge .^^^







Swarkstone locks bridge ^^^ Start of the former Derby cannal route .
There are plans to re open it . I cannot see it happening it my life time . Millons of ££££ needed . The whole of its lenght is filled in .


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Jan 2022)

A flat 5 miles in light drizzle around parks, woodland and the canal today - the first time in a few months I've ridden on two consecutive days - and I'm still happy with the way my left leg and ankle are feeling. Aching a bit when I walk, but fine otherwise. No pain.
Came across lots and lots of very pleasant dogwalkers with nice dogs; some interesting breeds among them. All the 'usual' breeds of course, but also a Wire-haired Fox Terrier, a Basenji, a Leonberger, two Flat-coated Retrievers and a Portuguese Water Dog. Good job I memorised the Observer's Book of Dogs Breeds when I was about 12!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jan 2022)

A couple of rides to mention. Firstly there was the one with @gavgav which he has already written up. It was a pretty good ride on a cold but clear evening. The missing temporary traffic lights that he mentions were being replaced with some new ones when Doug and I passed them at the end of the trip.

16.7 miles recorded for me at the end and 10.9 mph average. My higher average speed may be to do with having to sprint after Gav and Doug as I'd got held up by traffic when they hadn't. I did grab a couple of snaps but Gav's are much better (despite me being in one of them.)

*Yesterday: *I got out in the afternoon but didn't have as much time available as I'd hoped for so opted for a quick run round my Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Berrington route. I started off well but finding the road unexpectedly closed in Condover was an annoyance. It appeared to be completely fenced off so I headed round through Berriewood and Wheathall as an alternative.

I had a brisk wind to ride against to Longnor then a really nice tailwind through Frodesley to Acton Burnell then Cound Moor. The descent from Harnage started off fast but I had to slow for a chap and his dog about halfway down. Flag of the day at Cound was that of Australia.

At Cound Stank I thought I'd head towards the A458 which as Gav has mentioned had an issue the previous evening. One of Veolia's recycling lorries had managed to spill a reported 20 tonnes of glass and plastic shards on the length of road between Much Wenlock and Cross Houses - it had been cleared from the road but the verges are an absolute mess. The road was a bit busier than I'd really have liked so I got off it at the first chance. Along this lane I had a friendly tractor driver pull off the road to allow me to pass.

Lyons Lane was a bit of a plod as I'd turned back into the wind but I did get boost on the way back to the main road after Condover.

25.7 miles at 13.2 mph average.





Looking towards the Stretton hills from Wheathall. Why are there so often power lines draped across good views?


----------



## bagpuss (30 Jan 2022)

Lanes from Derby to Uttoxeter to raid Greggs .Retraced to Dove ridge .Left here following the ridge to Marston Montgomery .Lovely views on both sides . Towards Roston continuing along the ridge .Over Darley Moor and picking up the line of the Roman rd to Derby .Long lane village to Over Burrows & Keleston rt Home
Noticed lots of Snow drops today which added further beauty to the ride .


















^^^^Going to need a wider rim!!^^^


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Jan 2022)

Out on the cross bike today with David & Suzanne from our village. 23 fun filled miles around local tracks, trails & woods …. Great ride😁


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Jan 2022)

Indulged in a spot of MTB around Hicks Lodge near Ashby de La Zouch today with the wife and the runt of the litter, wind non existent given yesterday’s gusts and non stop sunshine! 

The thawing ground frost created claggy conditions in places but given the circumstances none of us cared! Mrs D was feeling a little saddle sore at the end but she bravely made her way round the green and more technical blue route. Good times!


----------



## bagpuss (30 Jan 2022)

Is part of your ride the visitors centre near Willesley ?^^^


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jan 2022)

Absolutely gorgeous day today. Cold but bright blue skies and sunshine! So went out for 15 miles with my Dude on his new (to him) gravel bike! Stopped for hot chocolate on the way home.

The new bike is lovely but I think it’ll have to go back. My son is waaay too fast on it. He’s making me look slow! 🤣


----------



## Mike_P (30 Jan 2022)

Sunday and decided that the amount of grot on the roads thanks to Storm Malik the ebike was probably the better option today and hence a Sainsburys visit for it. The gas leak by the golf club had caused that road to be closed so through the country park, at the second attempt as first time I realised I had left an item behind. Down Penny Pot, over the bridge on the U bend,




and up Cornwall Road, and through the Pine Woods in a new ebike PR. Then through suburbia following cycle direction signs for the showground with the need for a right turn on the A61 coming as a bit of a rude awakening




and along the path over the railway to reach the decent of showground hill. On the normal return route came to an abrupt halt as the sportcam mount broke - the sportcam looking back at where it had fallen from.




Another abrupt halt occurred due to excessive noise from the chainwheel - the ebke was not wholly Storm Malik proof as a thin branch had been caught between the down tube and motor rubbing on the chainwheel

A stop at the Co-Op to pick up 2 pints of semi-skimmed, noticeably absent in Sainsburys. Just how many people had the Nectar Price offer of 67p I had wondered - still had 25p off on the mobile app at the Co-Op making its 70p there.

11.6 miles 945ft of elevation.


----------



## Hebe (30 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> The new bike is lovely but I think it’ll have to go back. My son is waaay too fast on it. He’s making me look slow!


 My daughter did that too with her new hybrid. My brakes were rubbing last weekend and she managed to run faster with her bike than I was riding…


----------



## Cathryn (30 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> My daughter did that too with her new hybrid. My brakes were rubbing last weekend and she managed to run faster with her bike than I was riding…


Youth is wasted on the young!


----------



## C R (30 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Youth is wasted on the young!


I keep telling my children, but they don't believe me.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2022)

Probably the slowest I've ever took to get to 1000 miles on a bike but it was fun 🌞

Everyone called off my morning ride due to the threat of ice that never materialised. So I went out in the sun. I headed towards Fineshade and on the way I got a text from a mate. I guessed I could meet him on the way back from his Crown Lakes gravel. I was just about right but I couldn't remember how to get into crown lakes. Lol, just as I was giving up he appeared and led me along a relatively fast route.

It had turned out really nice at that point so I decided to head to the cafe I was going to go to in the morning. I quite like it as it's so small that when at the counter I am literally 3ft away from my bike. It nice and remote too, although today it was really busy. Lol, it was nice and warm in the sun until a rather round couple got out of their 4x4 and proceeded to stand in front of my table. There was an instant solar eclipse 😂

Refuelled I then decided to do a little bit more off roading to make up for me missing most of Crown Estates and headed for my initial destination Fineshades.

https://www.relive.cc/view/vrqDdLxdjLq


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (30 Jan 2022)

A chilly day, just above freezing at the start but sunny with hardly any breeze so very pleasant. I joined the local CTC Sunday Group ride into the South Downs National Park and living up to CTC reputation spent nearly as much time in cafes as cycling. Possibly justifiable today as 'feel like' temperature hovered around the 1-3 C for most of the ride. (Av. moving speed 12.1 mph, overall av. too embarrassing to mention, but well into single figures) No dramas unless you include accidentally eating another table's food order at our 1st stop. It really was an accident...........
Just over 51 miles with 2428ft of climbing


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Jan 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Is part of your ride the visitors centre near Willesley ?^^^


That’s exactly where it was, Hicks lodge at Moira


----------



## cwskas (30 Jan 2022)

Ridgeback Roller said:


> Av. moving speed 12.1 mph, overall av. too embarrassing to mention, but well into single figures


Very funny description. . . . that is how some of my friends feel when riding with me.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Jan 2022)

Another early Sunday start to meet up in Ellesmere for a group ride. Set off on the usual route to Ellesmere and down to the Mere to meet the others.
7 of us made up today’s group and after a quick discussion about where we were going we set off to Overton passing a car parked in the hedge on one side of the road and lots of bits off it on the other side, in Overton after a short delay for some temporary traffic lights turned off to Bangor on Dee passing the racecourse to Malpas. A brief stop in Malpas to regroup after a bit of climbing we carried on to Higher Wych and Iscoyd before getting to Redbrook and somewhere I recognised, turned to Bronnington and followed the road to Welshampton over the bank and back down into Ellesmere for the usual coffee at The Boathouse before riding back home. Lots of new roads and countryside today covering Shropshire, Wales and Cheshire on another lovely sunny day with none of yesterday’s wind. 45.5 miles.


----------



## KnittyNorah (30 Jan 2022)

A couple of hours out late-ish afternoon, 25 minutes to the Final Whistle and it was drizzling, so I stopped for a coffee and got talking to a couple round my age who cottoned on to my bike basket sitting in front of me and asked if the bike outside was mine. She had been admiring it greatly, saying she wouldn't mind riding something like that and he was encouraging her, as he likes to ride his bike, but not by himself; she'd fallen off her bike last autumn and got a bit reluctant to ride it again, wanting to try a low step-through instead of the bike she'd had for some years. 

So we ended up going outside together and they had a good look at it, she wasn't dressed for cycling but she wheeled it about a bit and stood across it. Then - after explaining it wasn't a folder in the same way as a Brommie is a folder - I folded it in my usual way and manoeuvred it about a bit and said how I take it on buses without any problems. 
I could almost see what they were both thinking - days out in nice flat places, check the bus timetables, park the car conveniently. Off they go and have a nice ride together, then after she's gone as far as she wants/is able/feels happy with, she can get the bus back and he can go on further and faster as he's nicely warmed up, and they can meet up at the car or in a nearby cafe etc. They are local and walk their dog in the area I ride my bike so we're going to look out for each other and she can have a ride on my bike if she wants. 

By then it was properly raining and looked as if dusk would fall early so I said my goodbyes and pootled off back home. First time I've ridden in the rain for goodness knows how long but it was very sheltered under the trees - and much easier than it's been for years now that I no longer wear glasses!


----------



## galaxy (3 Feb 2022)

Yesterday we had a little Utillity ride. The wife delivers our local Parish Magazine so we did it on the bikes and incoportaed a small ride. A nice pleasent 12 miles. Need to find more time to get out on my bike, love it so much.


----------



## Billy Wizz (3 Feb 2022)

27 mile loop finishing with a fresh wind in my face for 5 miles, felt like 50 lovely weather, 👍


----------



## Old jon (3 Feb 2022)

Another chance to ride a bike, so take the Bob Jackson out in the direction of thataway.

And, as so often, thataway starts with a trundle around a bit of Holbeck. This time to reach the towpath on the Leeds and Liverpool canal for a peaceful pedal as far as Viaduct Road. Leave the towpath and head towards Headingley, onto the A660 and ride on that through Lawnswood to Bramhope and a bit further to the Dyneley Arms. Turn right here, Pool is down that big hill.



Turn left before reaching the River Wharfe, the A659 goes all the way to Otley, as do I. So I can stand by the maypoles (Otley has two, adjacent) and munch. And take a couple of pictures to demonstrate, first the maypoles and second the distortion caused by tilting the camera back with a short focal length lens. Bendy maypoles and a Bob Jackson.











And then it is time to ride away. Up Leeds Road, a clear view of Almscliff Crag to the left, which was a bit odd given that I was being rained on, lightly, ever since leaving Otley behind. Straight on, or as straight as the road allows, back to Headingley. A right turn there for the road down into the valley at Kirkstall. For a change, ride on the road back towards Leeds centre. For a change I said but really to call into Woodrup’s for a few bits I need. Of course I forgot half of them, might just need a second visit soon.

Around the town centre, it used to be so simple to navigate around City Square, and back across the river on Victoria Bridge. Soon home from there, thirty miles and 1400 feet later. A good ride out again.

The geography






and upanddownery


----------



## Billy Wizz (3 Feb 2022)

Old jon said:


> Another chance to ride a bike, so take the Bob Jackson out in the direction of thataway.
> 
> And, as so often, thataway starts with a trundle around a bit of Holbeck. This time to reach the towpath on the Leeds and Liverpool canal for a peaceful pedal as far as Viaduct Road. Leave the towpath and head towards Headingley, onto the A660 and ride on that through Lawnswood to Bramhope and a bit further to the Dyneley Arms. Turn right here, Pool is down that big hill.
> 
> ...



thats a lovely looking bike.


----------



## Old jon (3 Feb 2022)

Billy Wizz said:


> thats a lovely looking bike.



Thank you. There is the tale, almost inevitably. When I went to bespeak the frame I was asked what colour I wanted it. There were sample frames hung on the wall, I pointed at one and was told that was £50 extra. The one next to it was standard price, so I chose that one. The manager then said, " You would not care if it was in primer, would you? " I had to admit he was right, but did say that the bike was for riding, not decoration.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Feb 2022)

*Yesterday's ride:*

With it being a new month I wanted to get my Imperial Century Challenge ride in as early as possible. Tuesday was too windy for my liking but Wednesday looked pretty good for February so I set an early alarm and got on the road before seven.

The route was going to be _mostly _the same as my last challenge ride. I headed over Lyth Hill to start with (having a bit of a moment along the way when a car swung into the road that I was coming out of completely on my side of the road) then dropped down to Condover via a short section of the A49 which I thought was really busy for the time of the morning. This time I was able to get past the road closure in Condover to head for Ryton, Gonsal (another crossing of the A49) and Stapleton.

I'd turned into the wind which was quite brisk through Exford's Green. Joining the road to Plealey this was another one that seemed unusually busy, until I remembered that the A488 is closed at Hanwood so lots of people were coming round this way instead. Reaching Pontesbury the A488 was quiet to start with but then streams of traffic seemed to come along. I was most unimpressed when a van overtook me then the driver immediately stood on the brakes because he wanted to turn into a driveway on the right. I don't know whether it was deliberate or he honestly misjudged where he'd got to - either way it was unpleasant to be brake-tested like that.

Things were better on the way to Minsterley, then I turned onto Horsebridge Road which turned out to have a lot of standing water along it - odd considering it's a good couple of days since the last rain. Perhaps there have been some very localised downpours?

After Westbury I headed for Halfway House along the potholed road which is scheduled to be resurfaced soon.  I hope that'll be a decent job. Prince's Oak was next, then through Coedwy and Crew Green to Melverley where I had my first snack stop.

Starting off again I mostly had a crosswind and fairly flat roads towards Maesbrook, Lwyntidmon Hall, Morton, Ball and into Oswestry. I took a different way into the town centre this time and I don't know why I haven't been this way before as it's a lot more pleasant, consisting of a quiet country lane that brings me into town past some posh houses and the Marches School. Much better than the busy road through the trading estate I usually use.

As usual, after going through the centre I left Oswestry past the ancient hill fort and headed for Gobowen then along the signed NCN route to Ellesmere. This was pretty muddy in places as is often the case in winter, although I have seen it a lot worse. Another stop for a bite to eat was taken near Old Marton. After Crickett I came up behind a group of about 30 walkers who seemed to appreciate a ding of the bell or two.

Reaching Ellesmere I decided to have a change from last time so headed down to The Mere for a brief look then headed past the canal marina and out to Lee before turning for Whitemere (passing the 50 mile mark just as I reached the lakeside) and Colemere. I'd had the wind behind me since Gobowen but really started to appreciate it from Lyneal as it helped me towards Northwood, Dobson's Bridge, Coton and Prees. A rest stop and a drink before climbing the hill in Prees helped as the legs hadn't been feeling right for a bit - giving warning twinges on some hills but not actually getting to the stage of cramp.

The metric century was passed on the way to Ightfield and when I reached the village I used the bus shelter again for my lunch stop. It may not have been as windy as last time I was here but it was still nice to be sheltered. I got along pretty well to Calverhall and Longslow with the wind assisting me then had to work against it a bit on the way to Longford. Just after passing under the A53 I heard someone say "Phil" - looking around I didn't see anyone I recognized so think it wasn't intended for me. If it was; Sorry I didn't stop.

I knew I had enough distance in hand not to need to go round Market Drayton town centre so I took the more direct route through the outskirts. I think this is the first time I've ridden it in this direction since the roads have been resurfaced and what a difference that has made. Shame the same can't be said of Sutton Lane.

I had a headwind past Old Colehurst which slowed things down but not to the same extent as last time, then passing Tern Hill airfield the windsock was showing me that I had a crosswind but it felt very much like a headwind. There was another rider ahead of me but I didn't have the energy to chase after them.

After Stoke on Tern I got along easier and made reasonably good progress to Ollerton and Eaton upon Tern. I had to turn towards the wind again to Little Bolas and my crossing of the A442, which sapped my energy a fair bit so a stop for flapjack and a drink was needed before getting to Cold Hatton. While stopped a car came by much too quick for such a narrow lane - I was fairly glad not to have met them while riding.

After Cold Hatton I was following a tractor and trailer which gave me a bit of shelter for a while, until the road straightened then they could go faster than me. It had got colder as the afternoon went on so I needed the spare fleece I'd brought (it may be mild for February but it ain't Spring). At High Ercall I had to join the main road for a short section - it was busy and I got hooted at for the first time in ages, just for being there.

I'd not seen many other cyclists out during this ride so seeing three in just half a mile at Rodington Heath seemed notable. I went my usual way to Withington and paused between there and Upton Magna to finish off what was left of the flapjack before continuing to Atcham and Cross Houses. I ran out of energy again on the gentle climb to Berrington so broke open the jelly babies which did help for the last few miles along Lyons Lane to Condover (the temporary lights changed to green just as I approached) then along the flatter main road route to get back while it was still light.

104.1 miles at 12 mph moving average (approx 10 hours and 10 minutes in total with all the stops). February looks like being a busy month for me so I'm really glad to get this one bagged.






From Lyth Hill; the first light of dawn is breaking.





By Stapleton the sun is coming up quick.





The view towards Coedwy and the Welsh hills.





I can't help wondering what this farm building between Oswestry and Gobowen needed such a big chimney for.





At The Mere, Ellesmere. Uh oh, the ducks have spotted me.





As the sign says: Love Lane, Ellesmere.





Colemere.





Crossing the Prees branch of the canal at Dobson's Bridge.





It's Ightfield's day for the mobile library.





Eaton upon Tern.


----------



## gavgav (3 Feb 2022)

I got out after finishing working and headed over to Dad’s. Immediate thoughts upon setting out were that it was milder than expected and I’d probably over dressed a little. Ah well, better to be warm than cold, at this time of year.

I decided to go through Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill, with the lack of recent rain meaning the track is still passable. Just after turning onto Lythwood Road I was hooted at just for being on the road, by a t**t in a Black Insignia, who then proceeded to lean on the horn at a car reversing into their drive and then at one stopped waiting to pass a parked car, when a car was coming the other way. What an absolute pillock and clearly a sandwich short of a picnic.

After leaving the tarmac section of Lyth Hill, I joined the track and slowly caught a lady riding ahead of me. It’s difficult to go particularly fast up there, but where the track splits, she took the high road and I took the low road and I just came out in front of her where it joins up.

I descended down to Exfords Green, where the hedge has been cut on the narrow section, so dodged some debris and then onto Dad’s for a chat. The wind had been a bit blustery at times on the way, but had strengthened considerably in the Half hour stop, thankfully however it would be behind me for most of the return journey.

I had quite a wait to cross the A49 and then at Gonsal crossroads I found road closed ahead signs, so decided to not risk it and go through Ryton, to Berriewood and then the nice descent to Condover.

I had Lyons Lane to myself, with not a car seen and that’s a rarity, before a very quiet road to Betton Abbots as well and home with 16.26 miles on the clock at 11.4mph avg.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Feb 2022)

Today marks the start of my first of eight successive long weekends and as such I ventured out on a fresh but sunny ride out to RaceHub cafe just north of Leicester, and coming back via Bradgate Park and Polly Bott’s Lane nearby which is a local legend of a climb in these parts!
It nearly didn’t happen though as I awoke at 7am only to find the wind howling and the rain belting on the window and thus the prospect of riding outdoors at that point was about as appetising as eating a sh*t sandwich, but just as I was resigning myself to yet another Zwift session the weather turned brighter and drier as the morning wore on and so to prevent procrastination setting in I made the decision to go for it.
Seeking a little inspiration from komoot I saw a nice looped route that met my requirements and set off around 10am. True to form with most of my route planning the fairly strong wind was with me there and against coming back, as were the hills! No unfamiliar roads today, but still pleasurable to ride on.
29 miles in was the cafe stop where I devoured a lovely bacon butty and millionaire shortbread with mini eggs on, washed down with a coffee as I overlooked the open water lake in which some triathletes were doing some training…. Rather them than me!!
Headed back via Barrow upon Soar, climbing out of Mountsorrel and cutting through Bradgate Park before the long uphill slog out of Newtown Linford and up towards Charnwood’s local legend- Polly Bott’s Lane. I was in no mood today to do KOMs or PRs and the wind was not favourable so it was a case of sit n’ spin for most of the upness on the ride.
Just under 54 miles today, yes I could’ve eked out another 8 miles to get the metric ton but I have plenty of long weekends left to get that done!
Thoroughly enjoyed it, relaxed pace, great food… happy happy happy!! Timelapse video attached.


View: https://youtu.be/0f9n3FCPKHc


----------



## 13 rider (4 Feb 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Today marks the start of my first of eight successive long weekends and as such I ventured out on a fresh but sunny ride out to RaceHub cafe just north of Leicester, and coming back via Bradgate Park and Polly Bott’s Lane nearby which is a local legend of a climb in these parts!
> It nearly didn’t happen though as I awoke at 7am only to find the wind howling and the rain belting on the window and thus the prospect of riding outdoors at that point was about as appetising as eating a sh*t sandwich, but just as I was resigning to yet another Zwift session the weather turned brighter and drier as the morning wore on and so to prevent procrastination setting in I made the decision to go for it.
> Seeking a little inspiration from komoot I saw a nice looped route that met my requirements and set off around 10am. True to form with most of my route planning the fairly strong wind was with me there and against coming back, as were the hills! No unfamiliar roads today, but still pleasurable to ride on.
> 29 miles in was the cafe stop where I devoured a lovely bacon butty and millionaire shortbread with mini eggs on, washed down with a coffee as I overlooked the open water lake in which some triathletes were doing some training…. Rather them than me!!
> ...



I take it you got an action camera for Xmas 
Riding through the park in the day is a pain in the bum too many people


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> I take it you got an action camera for Xmas
> Riding through the park in the day is a pain in the bum too many people


I don’t do it often but as I followed a route I found on Komoot it just so happened to go that way.

I’ve actually had the camera a couple of years mate but only just sussed out how to use it!


----------



## gavgav (5 Feb 2022)

I headed out just before 9am, for a Saturday morning spin with my mate Paul. It was blustery out there and light rain in the air, the sort of morning where if you were on your own you may have not bothered, but meeting someone else always improves the motivation.

I rode over to Meole Comprehensive School, where we were meeting and Paul arrived a couple of minutes later, so we set off into the headwind through Hook a Gate and Annscroft, where we were both glad to turn out of the wind for a bit, through Exfords Green and Stapleton.

We were back into it again through Gonsal, Ryton and along the muddy wet lane to Longnor. Thankfully, despite a flood sign finally being put in place, the water has actually abated and so no squelchy shoes today.

From Longnor we turned North and finally had the strong wind behind us, which helped improve the speed through Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop, where the road became busier than I’ve ever seen it before, with streams of traffic in both directions……We discussed that there must be a closure on the nearby A458, but there didn’t seem to be. What was going on, however, was an event on the Motocross track, which with a lot of the vehicles being VW Transporter’s, might have explained it. Some of them appeared to think they were still on a motorbike, the way they were driving…..

The light rain had been spitting, on and off, through most of the ride, but it got a little heavier during the final mile, before we parted ways.

A very enjoyable 21.02 miles, with plenty of chatting and an average speed of 12.1mph.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Feb 2022)

Out on the cross bike at 9am with David & Gareth. 27.5 miles of mostly off road, fell off 3 times😂 completely the wrong tire choice today, still a great ride and loads of fun.


----------



## ianbarton (5 Feb 2022)

Perhaps Strava should have a tag for "Most visited bus shelter"


----------



## bagpuss (5 Feb 2022)

Out with David today .Dry first part of ride . Following the cake stop at uttoxeter ,it got rather damp . Stopped at the site of a WW1 Airfield at Roston {Derbyshire} which the two books on old airfields covering this area fail to mention . David knew of the memorial stone/plaque with marks the area .Nothing to see apart from an area of flat farm land .So I learnt something new. . About two miles away is the site of RAF Darley Moor A WW2 training station. Got more soggy and muddy from here on to Home & two flats on my front tyre .
To wet for pictures .


----------



## gbb (6 Feb 2022)

Just a slightly sub 10 miler on my ebike, respect to everyone thats out there, particually unaided.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Feb 2022)

I have decided to cut back my milage this year which gives me the opportunity to pick when to ride as no need for early starts . The weather forecast last night looked awful for today . But I awoke to no rain and clearing sky's so waited until 1030 which looked about the best weather window for a ride before the really windy weather hit this afternoon .When just going out for an hour or so I take the hilly option .I have been trying to gain as much elevation in an hour as possible without doing hills reps . I don't live in a perticularly hilly area but have plenty of fairly short climbs to go at ,100 foot per mile is hilly round here . Up to Newtown Linford and up the first climb of Sharpley hill turned left at the top avoiding the runners doing the Charnwood hills race 14 miles cross country !!!. A bit of descent before turning left on to Priory lane for the steep first ramp then a fast downhill then the second drag which just keeps getting steeper turned right up Whitcroft for more steady climbing . At the T junction I would normally go left to continue up to Copt Oak . But today it was right a quick descent to Charley road and more downhill to the crossroads . Then from a dead stop it's left up today's big climb back towards Coalville. First steep ramp done then a steady drag followed by another steep ramp as you crest that your rewarded by a bit of downhill followed by another ramp .It's probably about 1.5 miles long which is a long climb for round here .Left at the bottom back towards Copt Oak up a steady drag which with the help of a tailwind was dispatched in the big ring . Along here I past the hour mark and I had done 1483ft of upness in 13.5 miles a new record for me . From Copt Oak it was round the back of Markfield into Thornton several smaller climbs done . After the reservoir climb it was mostly downhill home but at 18 miles I still over 100ft per mile climbing .It just began to spit with rain as I neared home so excellent timing . 23.7 miles with 2034ft of upness at 14.4 mph . Now trying to think of a route with more climbing in a shorter distance or I could just ride faster up hill


----------



## geocycle (6 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> Just a slightly sub 10 miler on my ebike, respect to everyone thats out there, particually unaided.


Yes for the second weekend running it’s blowing a gale here interspersed with the occasional squall. No prospect of a ride. It’s just blown the blackbird over!


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Feb 2022)

No





t





to





o





windy here.
I’ve not been out for a while due to ongoing dental issues, so it was just a short, basic Battisborough loop.
The camellia was worth stopping for!


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Feb 2022)

Definitely wet and windy here in Shropshire but 4 of us thought that there would be a break in the rain this morning for our now regular Sunday ride, which was not quite how it turned out on the Welsh border side of the ride where it was still raining.
A route had been planned by one of the group who likes climbing hills ☹️. We met up in Ellesmere and set off up The Brow towards Whittington, it’s a long drag up not helped by the headwind but we eventually got to the top and over to turn off towards Babbinswood and over the A5 to Maesbury. Carried on through Llynclys,Porth -Y-Waen and up Blodwell Bank which is a longer drag up a hill followed by a welcome fast downhill stretch to Trefonen and into Oswestry. A quick discussion led to a change to the plan of going back up The Brow to Ellesmere, instead we took the longer way via Gobowen, St Martins and Duddleston Heath which has no big hills. Back into Ellesmere for our usual coffee at The BoatHouse. A wet and windy 45 miles including my ride to Ellesmere and home on lots of new territory which confirmed that I still don’t like hills 😂 although the wind wasn’t helping much. A good test for my new mudguards! 
Lots of messages from the fair weather members of the group when we got back suggesting we may be slightly crazy!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> Definitely wet and windy here in Shropshire but 4 of us thought that there would be a break in the rain this morning for our now regular Sunday ride, which was not quite how it turned out on the Welsh border side of the ride where it was still raining.
> A route had been planned by one of the group who likes climbing hills ☹️. We met up in Ellesmere and set off up The Brow towards Whittington, it’s a long drag up not helped by the headwind but we eventually got to the top and over to turn off towards Babbinswood and over the A5 to Maesbury. Carried on through Llynclys,Porth -Y-Waen and up Blodwell Bank which is a longer drag up a hill followed by a welcome fast downhill stretch to Trefonen and into Oswestry. A quick discussion led to a change to the plan of going back up The Brow to Ellesmere, instead we took the longer way via Gobowen, St Martins and Duddleston Heath which has no big hills. Back into Ellesmere for our usual coffee at The BoatHouse. A wet and windy 45 miles including my ride to Ellesmere and home on lots of new territory which confirmed that I still don’t like hills 😂 although the wind wasn’t helping much. A good test for my new mudguards!
> Lots of messages from the fair weather members of the group when we got back suggesting we may be slightly crazy!


I stayed in Whittington last June and did that route over the Welsh border ,it gets very hilly as soon as you cross the border


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> I stayed in Whittington last June and did that route over the Welsh border ,it gets very hilly as soon as you cross the border


Definitely hilly, North Shropshire is fairly flat so I don’t really have to go up any hills. It’s a lovely area though and probably better on a sunny day !


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> I have decided to cut back my milage this year which gives me the opportunity to pick when to ride as no need for early starts . The weather forecast last night looked awful for today . But I awoke to no rain and clearing sky's so waited until 1030 which looked about the best weather window for a ride before the really windy weather hit this afternoon .When just going out for an hour or so I take the hilly option .I have been trying to gain as much elevation in an hour as possible without doing hills reps . I don't live in a perticularly hilly area but have plenty of fairly short climbs to go at ,100 foot per mile is hilly round here . Up to Newtown Linford and up the first climb of Sharpley hill turned left at the top avoiding the runners doing the Charnwood hills race 14 miles cross country !!!. A bit of descent before turning left on to Priory lane for the steep first ramp then a fast downhill then the second drag which just keeps getting steeper turned right up Whitcroft for more steady climbing . At the T junction I would normally go left to continue up to Copt Oak . But today it was right a quick descent to Charley road and more downhill to the crossroads . Then from a dead stop it's left up today's big climb back towards Coalville. First steep ramp done then a steady drag followed by another steep ramp as you crest that your rewarded by a bit of downhill followed by another ramp .It's probably about 1.5 miles long which is a long climb for round here .Left at the bottom back towards Copt Oak up a steady drag which with the help of a tailwind was dispatched in the big ring . Along here I past the hour mark and I had done 1483ft of upness in 13.5 miles a new record for me . From Copt Oak it was round the back of Markfield into Thornton several smaller climbs done . After the reservoir climb it was mostly downhill home but at 18 miles I still over 100ft per mile climbing .It just began to spit with rain as I neared home so excellent timing . 23.7 miles with 2034ft of upness at 14.4 mph . Now trying to think of a route with more climbing in a shorter distance or I could just ride faster up hill


Did some of these Friday although abbey road was opposite direction. Went straight on up whitcroft after polly Botts then left up t’hill to Copt oak lights… you say it’s not particularly hilly where you (we) are but there’s plenty to bust your lungs round that way! Always a good challenge and practice for the peaks!


----------



## 13 rider (6 Feb 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Did some of these Friday although abbey road was opposite direction. Went straight on up whitcroft after polly Botts then left up t’hill to Copt oak lights… you say it’s not particularly hilly where you (we) are but there’s plenty to bust your lungs round that way! Always a good challenge and practice for the peaks!


Surprisingly for me it's only the 3rd time I've done Abbey rd climb and the other 2 times I came from Shepshed so had a downhill run into it ,From a standing start into a headwind today it certainly got the heart pumping .


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Surprisingly for me it's only the 3rd time I've done Abbey rd climb and the other 2 times I came from Shepshed so had a downhill run into it ,From a standing start into a headwind today it certainly got the heart pumping .


I bet. I think I’ve only done it twice, one from Shepshed and the other having done similar to you but straight on past Priory Lane and turning left instead at Beacon crossroads, then right down Charley Rd all the way to the bottom of Abbey. I recall getting four seasons in one climb with the snow hitting my face at the open section near the top before you drop back to Coalville!


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2022)

On the way to work today, with actual blue sky and lack of rain. Even the headwind I was expecting didn't turn up.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2022)

So in this thread yesterday I stated I'm cutting back my mileage so on my day off today I decided to ride 100km  for the monthly challenge . Yesterday's ride was all about elevation today's was all about distance so a flatter route chosen .Waited for the frost clear so out the door at 0930. Anstey ,Cossington up the Wreake valley to Asfordby and up the first of today's big climb of Saxelbye hill . Just over the top I past the hour mark and had done 15.5 miles and 619 ft of climbing yesterday hour was 13.5 miles and 1483 ft climbing said today's was a flatter route .Willoughby ,Wysall ,East Leake and Gotham ( still no sign of batman ) Kingston on soar ,Kegworth ,Sutton Bonnington through Normanton on soar and onto today second big climb back to Stanford . I'm now 11 miles from home and need 21 miles for the metric ton so an extended route mentally plotted in my head . Barrow ,Quorn where I finally past yesterday's 1 hour climbing total of 1483ft at the distance of 47 miles  said it was flat . Home via Swithland with just enough distance of 62.3 miles and a elevation gain of 1955 ft compared to yesterday's 2034ft in just 23.7 miles. I am lucky were I live I get the options of hilly or not .


----------



## Old jon (8 Feb 2022)

Let’s take the fixed out for a proper pedal! Roughly the thought this morning, so I did just that. Although maybe a bit of a shorter ride than my early thinking.

It feels odd, riding away in February with the temperature above ten degrees. But that did not stop me heading for the Armouries, with the usual diversion through the tab end of Holbeck, passing the point where the beck empties into the River Aire, albeit I was on the road. At the Armouries, ride the path downriver. Warm morning or not, this was very quiet, one dog walker and maybe eight or ten other folk all the way down to Thwaites’ Mill. River and canal have been crossed, so both are on my left, until Skelton Grange bridge is reached, a less than easy way to take a bike across the canal. So, canal on right, river on left, ride past the weir.



And further downriver too. One cyclist riding upstream and five pedestrians, either direction, hardly make the next couple of miles busy, very likely the quietest I have seen it. Fishponds Lock is the next bit of interest, and also a much easier means of crossing the canal than the bridge back there. Maybe the bridge could be replaced with a lock gate? Anyway, I stopped at Fishponds to take a picture.






Then pedalled onwards. Woodlesford Lock and the decision to stay on the waterside as far as Lemonroyd Marina. The towpath surface becomes a bit less surface, more marsh, and fixed wheel with slick tyres made for interesting riding. Which became more interesting after leaving the towpath in the direction of Methley. Slithery slidery mud for what felt like a long way. Back on tarmac, turn left and ride through Methley, just before riding under the railway bridge turn right, heading for Methley Lanes.

There are lanes, oddly enough. Choosing the right ones can take you to Bottom Boat, a place I missed by a hundred yards or so. Had enough of the mud by then. A right turn and it is not far to Oulton Roundabout, the last bit of uphill in an almost flat ride. Down past Stourton, then a different way through Hunslet and to home. Nineteen miles and 646 feet going up, and I did feel tired, likely the muddy stretches did that. But it was a good, and different, ride.

the tracks of my tyres . . .


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2022)

[A





TT





AC





H=





fu





ll





]630236[/ATTACH]

I finished work early today so I had a sneaky little ride around the Warren. 
Always good. The off road bits were almost dry.
I cycled Voss there and back. Beers too!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6651438615


----------



## Ridgeback Roller (8 Feb 2022)

Today's ride was a car assisted one to add a bit of variety, driving 20 miles inland, and starting from Graffham in the South Downs National Park. It was very noticeable that the mild weather seemed to have spurred the birds into song, it was much more noticeable than previous weeks. My route was all rolling terrain, nothing too lumpy but very little flat as I passed through the very pleasant hamlets/villages of Lurgershall, Ebernoe ( where the road bisects the cricket pitch), Kirdford, looping back to Northchapel, Lickford, Fernhurst, Milland (coffee and chocolate twist at the community cafe), Rogate, Nyewood and for a bit of fun, Quebec and Goose Green. Where else can you cycle through two extremes of the Americas in a mile? Then it was a flatter return along the base of the South Downs, clocking up 56 miles (2749ft ascent) for the 50km/50 mile monthly challenge. A nice day out, a bit breezy at times but great to see a few daffodils in the more sheltered spots, maybe spring is on it's way down south.

Coffee and chocolate twist at Milland Community cafe. Very friendly and normally lots of cyclists but I was the only one today.







At Goose Green, an evocative name for those of us old enough to remember the Falklands War.





Just a mile later, I'm in Quebec! 





Not a great photo but noticed quite a few trees with these circular balls of growth. Not sure what they are? This one was by Cocking church.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2022)

@Ridgeback Roller that’ll be mistletoe


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2022)

Commuting past kilometre post 16 on the Elz river yesterday evening.


----------



## Donger (9 Feb 2022)

21.4 miles today after tyre levering myself into my cold/wet weather kit. My longest post-covid ride so far. Pretty windy out there today, so hard to tell what progress I'm making, but a couple of hours after getting home from my spin down to Frampton on Severn and back and I'm feeling OK. Wish I'd had my camera with me, as I saw two great sights. First up was a lovely big brown hare that started to cross the lane in front of me in Elmore before turning tale and lolloping off into the hedgerow barely 5 metres away from me. Then on my way back home through Saul I caught sight of a lovely scene where a pet goat was standing upright on its rear legs with its front legs on the fence so that it could stand cheek to cheek with a donkey in the next paddock. Would have made for a great picture. Throughout the entire ride it looked as if I was riding towards horrendous weather, with low black clouds ahead of me. By the 14 mile mark I had ridden my luck as far as I was going to get away with and I rode through Scotch mist for the last 7 miles. Making progress. That's a 9.8, a 12.3 a 20.0 and a 21.4 miler so far.


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Feb 2022)

A bright and breezy morning and almost warm in the sun. Set off to Ellesmere and into the town and past the marina to Tetchill. Took the turning to Hordley, Bagley and Weston Lullingfields. The flying school from RAF Shawbury were out in their helicopters practicing low level flying, it’s not too often you get a close pass off a helicopter! I carried on to Baschurch with a bit of a wait at some temporary traffic lights before heading over the railway crossing to Marton, Burlton and Loppington. I decided to take the longer way home via Horton and Whixall which took the distance to 49km, which meant a trip to the end of the lane and back to make it just over 50km or 31.6 miles with no big hills. Didn’t see many other people out which is quite unusual.


----------



## KnittyNorah (10 Feb 2022)

BRILLIANT ride out today - the last decent day for a couple of weeks, according to the met. office, so I thought I'd better make the most of it. 3.2 miles early in the morning to the railway station, then good ol' Northern Rail took me, no fuss, for a 15 minute ride that would take over an hour on the bus. Out at Rufford then after a coffee at the Marina I was struggling against the wind over the mosses. Pedalling as hard as I could (which granted isn't very hard) on roads that were as flat as a pancake, in my lowest gear and I was only _just_ going fast enough to stay upright ... The winds were _icy _but with the blue skies above, and pedalling as hard as I was, the only bit of me that was cold was my face. After just over 9 miles - with the last 3 miles _very_ easy and peaceful bowling along with the wind behind me on a canal towpath - the only sour point of the day were the bike styles/barriers/whatever they call them, on the Leeds & Liverpool canal; there was no way I could get my bike through, under, past or round them when I got to Burscough and needed to leave the canal to go to the station.

I've never seen ones quite like them before - there's an angle-iron frame with a sort of v shaped gap with a 'runner' for the wheel and a bar across the top all set at one end of a not-very-wide kissing-gate mechanism. Well, even though my bike is tiny with the handlebars and saddle set appropriate for 4ft 11" me, the bar across the top is so low that it won't let my handlebars under so I can't put my wheel in far enough to open the kissing gate thingamajig and wriggle it in and out. Perhaps I was meant to push my bike in backwards? And wheel it out forwards? Will try that next time.

Fortunately a bloke came by and helped me get it under another section of gate/fencing, there was lots of tipping and swearing and I had to remove the basket and carry it over my arm like an old lady (wait a minute, I AM an old lady!). Unfortunately my camera battery was flat so couldn't take a photo.

Anyway, again to the station and again Northern Rail did me proud. Twenty minutes later I was in Preston then wriggle round the back streets, back onto the Lancaster Canal towpath just as the sky got dark and threatening, and home another 3 and a bit miles through the sleet.

CycleTravel map informs me I've done 15 miles in total today, which given that I've not done more than 5 or 7 mile rides all winter, I'm feeling pretty pleased about! How pleased I'll feel tomorrow I don't know, but I've just taken 2 ibuprofen to improve my chances ... LOL!

Edited to add - and I feel just fine. A bit stiff all over, but legs especially, when I got up and went downstairs, but another ibuprofen with my breakfast, and remembering to put my feet up instead of simply keeping my legs bent when sitting, and I've not even had a niggle in my knees.


----------



## gavgav (10 Feb 2022)

My ride yesterday evening. A cool one, wind not too bad, as I set off along the cycle paths to Reabrook and Heathgates. From there it was onto quiet roads through Castlefields and alongside the River Severn at Sydney Avenue. The river looked fairly high, even though it was difficult to see for sure in the dark, but, upon reaching the weir, my suspicions were confirmed as the flood gates along the towpath were closed.

So, quick think of an alternative route and I decided to head up to the old Dana prison and then along the shared use path on Smithfield Road, into the Quarry. From there it was up through Porthill and on to Shelton, where the traffic lights have gone and down through Mytton Oak to Radbrook.

I then followed Mousecroft Lane, went through Nobold and Meole Village, where I spotted signs to say the road will be closed from 21st Feb, for 3 days, mental note taken…..I’ll probably still forget!!

I arrived home with 12.23 miles on the clock.


----------



## ianbarton (11 Feb 2022)

A sunny day, but a stiff breeze. After I had taken Leo for his morning walk, I
decided to cycle to Wem.

There was a strong westerly breeze, so I was cycling into the wind all the way
to Whixall. My heart rate was in the red zone almost constantly until I turned
left at Whixall towards Lowe. I was glad to reach the top of the hill above Wem
and enjoyed coating down to the main road.

A sunny day, but cold and with a strong breeze. I set off from home and cycled
past Tittenley lake, followed by a couple of steep uphills to Moreton
Say. Passing through Willaston and Millenheath I had to wait to cross the A49
with traffic now back to pre-pandemic levels. There was a stiff westerly breeze
blowing in my face. I decided the turn left in Prees, which meant I had the
steep climb back to the church on the return leg.

There followed a lovely downhill section before joining the B road at Prees
Lower Heath. As I approached the a49 for the second time it started to
hail. Luckily it was only a light shower and by the time I reached Wem it had
stopped. There was a short delay at the level crossing waiting for a freight
train to pass. I continued along the street in Wem and stopped at the library
cafe to refuel. Their sandwiches are freshly made while you wait and there is a
good selection of homemade cakes.

After lunch, I set off towards Lowe. The wind was mostly behind me. Approaching
the right turn at Whixall I noticed that my heart rate was 192bpm! I wasn't
feeling particularly stressed, but I have a cold with a blocked nose. My
normal max heart rate, which I almost never reach is 185bpm!

Heading back into Prees the short steep climb back up towards the church didn't
feel as bad as usual. Back over the A49 for the third time, the long slowing
rising hill to Ightfield didn't feel too bad with the wind behind me. From Ightfield
it's mostly downhill with the wind behind me.




Wem high street.








Waiting for the train at Wem.






Bottom of the steep hill up to the Church at Prees.





A busy A49 near Prees.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Feb 2022)

It was too cold to ride this morning so waited until after lunch to get out. A nice steady road ride out to Askham Bryan and Acaster Malbis, 27 miles with an average of 15 mph.


----------



## geocycle (11 Feb 2022)

Had blocked today to read something for work, but weather was forecast to be good and weekend looks wet and windy -Again! I couldn’t face another weekend without a ride so hang the thesis, I decided to head to Bowland. First big hill was Jubilee Tower near Lancaster, then brilliant descent to Marshaw. Ice melting at the edge of the road. Climbed up the Trough and met drizzle which at 2 degrees felt unpleasant, down the Hodder Valley past the lovely inn at Whitewell. Then had a wild boar chase, headed up past the boar park before meeting road closed signs, Normally you can get through but this time they were felling a very large tree, so had to retreat. Lunch in Chipping then the third climb of the day up Beacon Fell. Good day for raptors including buzzard, kestrel and barn owl. 52 miles and 1250m of climbing.

Pictures of Jubilee Tower and some trees trying to pretend the Forest of Bowland is a woodland.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2022)

**copied/edited from MHCAM chatzone**

Long weekend 2/8 began early with an epic slog up to see the granddaughter in Clay Cross just outside Chesterfield. Using the quiet lanes and paths getting to and through Derby itself, it was lumpy as anything once I got north of the city walls which is typical of Derbyshire! As is also typical with this stunning county, the views never disappoint and it makes all the climbing, huffing puffing and sweating all the more worthwhile! No cake stop today but the sight of my four month old granddaughter as she had discovered her voice (in between chewing her fingers due to teething) telling me a story was sweet enough! Due to work and other commitments this was the first time I’d seen her since Christmas and was taken aback by her rapid growth and development in that short time.

Moving on from my little love fest, I figured in my route planning that I would pull in a couple of nearby Midlands climbs whilst out that way- namely Carr Lane and Hardwick Hall. These both came within 10 miles of my granddaughter’s place and although challenging, they were not the most brutal nor the most memorable. On from there, it was another 30-35 miles of constant up and down as I passed through South Normanton, Codnor, Heanor and the pleasant Shipley Country Park, the terrain not really levelling up until I got back down to Shardlow just east of Derby. The fatigue was kicking in and I was silently berating my performance only to then discover at the end of my ride that I’d done 101 miles and over 6,000 feet of climbing. No wonder I was pooped!

A great ride out.










































*EDIT* Timelapse video now attached. Doesn’t show whole ride as I left camera on between shots which quickly drained my battery!


View: https://youtu.be/A3urCq8c4cM


----------



## cwskas (12 Feb 2022)

We have had a string of really good weather this week and I finally got my trike up and running last Sunday. <-- One of my grandsons fixed three flats I had from a 2 mile section I had done on a trail in the woods.

On February 8, after getting my trike home I did an out/back to see if I still knew how to pedal after 22 days . . . and of course to check everything out. The trike performed quite well and I exceeded my expectations! A much needed ride! 22.8 miles, 13.6 mph, 1h40m moving & 1h47m overall, 127 bpm average HR. Only took 1 picture.

These radar domes are about 5 miles from our home. I have inquired about what the purpose is,
but can't recall the answer. The evening light was nice so I circled back for the picture.



​On Feb 10, I went into Waco for a regularly scheduled thursday ride with one of the local bike clubs. I had not joined them before but was pretty sure I would know some of the riders and the expected route was one I had never cycled. The other 9 riders are all much faster than me but this was scheduled to be a no-drop ride and there were regular breaks to let me catch up.

It was a beautiful afternoon and if I had been riding by myself I would have taken quite a few pictures, but I was keeping a fast pace and only took time to get one picture and one short video of everyone riding by after the only rest stop. Very patient group, only one of which I had met before. 34.5 miles, 14.2 mph, 2h24m moving & 2h40m overall, an average HR of 139 bpm. That is really working hard for me.






Friday, Febrary 12, I rode with my main local buddy who is slowly recovering from the virus. Very relaxing and again a beautiful day. 20 miles, 2h10m moving, 2h44m overall and average HR of 102 bpm. Very relaxing, just what I needed.


















That last is not very clear because it was zoomed quite a lot for a phone. But it was worth a try.

The next two days will be with grandsons who are competing in mountain bike competitions. I plan to take my trike and will see what some of the country side is like. No more trails for me!

More info on the little church here.

Willie


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Feb 2022)

Just a little bit of a ride today. I aborted due to bloody awful dental pain in the cold wind.
First time on my Spa for a while.


----------



## galaxy (12 Feb 2022)

Away working Nights. Deep joy. Brought a bike with me. Got out along the Kennet & Avon Canal and a few local roads. Nice enjoyable 19 miles. Albeit a stiff headwind in places


----------



## DCLane (12 Feb 2022)

I spent a very windy morning with the University of Nottingham Cycling Club, or rather son no. 2 did and I spent my morning chasing them round in headwinds/crosswinds: https://www.strava.com/activities/6671620103

Several university students, my son, a decent rider in their 30's plus a couple of oldies helping to raise funds for their Harvey Hadden race series later this year: https://www.yellowwoodcafe.co.uk/events/ride/

No photos, except for the Yellow Wood Café in the 52 Café's thread, as they hardly slowed.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> I spent a very windy morning with the University of Nottingham Cycling Club, or rather son no. 2 did and I spent my morning chasing them round in headwinds/crosswinds: https://www.strava.com/activities/6671620103
> 
> Several university students, my son, a decent rider in their 30's plus a couple of oldies helping to raise funds for their Harvey Hadden race series later this year: https://www.yellowwoodcafe.co.uk/events/ride/
> 
> No photos, except for the Yellow Wood Café in the 52 Café's thread, as they hardly slowed.


How was Terrace hill the only top 100 climbs in my neck of woods


----------



## DCLane (12 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> How was Terrace hill the only top 100 climbs in my neck of woods


Steep 

I wasn't last up, with one of the students behind me 

Son no. 2 was first up


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Feb 2022)

Friday's ride:

Having been off the bike for over a week (had a trip to Cardiff) I jumped at the opportunity when my brother wanted to get a ride in. After discussion we settled on one of my usual routes of about 24 miles and set out to climb Lyth Hill. Early on we came up against a set of temporary traffic lights which one of the residents warned us may be stuck on red so we hopped off and walked the bikes through instead.

As we were climbing up Lyth Hill Doug asked whether we were heading right over the top. I hadn't intended to but told him that we could if he wanted to head that way. So, my planned route was abandoned. Instead we headed over the hill and dropped down to Annscroft then worked the long way round to Exford's Green and Stapleton before turning along the lanes and climbing towards Pulverbatch. A black cocker spaniel was wandering round on the road as we approached a couple of cottages on this road and for a moment I thought it was going to follow us, but he/she lost interest fairly quickly.

From Pulverbatch we dropped down the hill and took the undulating lane to Wilderley. Doug was doing pretty well so we carried on the climbing to Smethcott then dropped down to Leebotwood (I don't think that Doug has cycled this way before). Reaching the church we were feeling the cold a bit - as well as just having come down a long descent the temperature had dropped quite a bit since we set out, so an extra layer was donned before we headed across the A49 and turned northwards along the old Roman road for home.

We now had the wind at our back and the gradient mostly in our favour as we headed to Longnor, Ryton and Condover. Doug had enough left in the legs to press on a bit so we had a nice quick run along this section, finishing with the dash up to the A49 which was quite busy and seemed to have some impolite drivers on it this time. They weren't bad enough to spoil the good mood though.

24.7 miles at a pretty respectible 11.1 mph average. Doug's Strava reckons we did 1538 feet of climbing.










A couple of shots from the top of Lyth Hill.





Drink stop at Church Pulverbatch.





On the way to Wilderley


----------



## AndreaJ (13 Feb 2022)

I decided that the weather didn’t look that bad this morning and go out despite the rest of the cycling group wimping out with all sorts of excuses because they didn’t want to get wet! 
I planned to stay fairly close to home so I could head back if the weather got worse. Set off through the village to Northwood avoiding the usual way as it would probably be flooded going the long way to Welshampton via Bettisfield and Breadon Heath. Took the lane by the church to Lyneal then around Colemere and across to Brown Heath. Turned back to Loppington, Nonely, Tilley and into Wem. There was a bit of a traffic jam by the railway bridge which was flooded so cars were taking turns to slowly get through, luckily I was going the other way towards Lowe Hill, Ryebank and Whixall before heading back to Northwood and home. 
Having riden over several miles of hedge cuttings I wasn’t that surprised to notice that the back tyre was slowly deflating , as it was fairly close to home I decided to try and get home to fix it in the warm especially as the wind was getting worse. It was a bit disappointing for a brand new tyre though which had taken a bit of a battle to get on! 
Lots of puddles, mud and hedge cuttings on the roads. 32.5 windy miles and surprisingly not much rain.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Feb 2022)

Weather had cleared up by lunchtime and I needed some stuff from Lidl so off I went on a mundane shopping trip, brightened by the swelling buds of daffodils in the verges and some ENORMOUS catkins overhanging the paths! Muddy and mucky off tarmac and lots of large puddles on tarmac; the on-tarmac puddles are the most dangerous as they're more likely to have big potholes and cracks in them so several very wide berths had to be given. Dropped some paperbacks off at the Charity shop then into Lidl for some basics and a couple of treats, and a pleasant ride back squinting into the low and damp-looking sun. It's almost exactly 3 miles there and 3 miles back, but I always stop to look at catkins, talk to dogs etc.
Coming back there were quite a few mums and dads accompanying young (7-8yo ish) kids on bikes on sections of the path; always a cheering sight when they're not in a Chelsea tractor!


----------



## gavgav (15 Feb 2022)

Took advantage of my early finish day at work, to make the most of a window of opportunity in the monsoons and before Armageddon arrives with Dudley and Eunice, to get a much needed ride in.

I wanted some hills and so took the steepest route to Dad’s. It wasn’t as cold as I thought it would be, as I set off down to Meole and upon crossing the Reabrook, via the small footbridge, it was a raging torrent and as bad as I’ve seen it flood the underpass. With the brook being a tributary for the Severn, it doesn’t bode well for the town and indeed the flood barriers are already going up…

The main road through Hook a Gate and Annscroft was busy but all traffic really well behaved and that’s often not the case along there, before I joined the lane to Plealey. It was then the steep climb up to Oaks, which is about 300 ft in just over a mile, made worse today by a carpet of hedge cuttings, which no attempt to clear has been made. Thankfully some vehicles had flattened the worst of it and with it being wet it helped, so I somehow avoided a puncture.

The descent down the lane towards Pulverbatch, was basically a river, which washed some of the mud off, before a short section back on the main road into the village. The wind was behind me on the long downhill section to Stapleton, tempered a bit by having to pull in for 5 cars, but still good fun, if a little wet and muddy.

I stopped off at Dad’s and had a chat to him for half an hour, plus he supplied me with some Worcestershire Hop Cheese  before setting off home. It was my regular route back, via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots, now that the roadworks have finished. Some more resurfacing has been done, but not on the worst bit by the Quarry .

20.57 miles at 11:2mph avg and 1144ft of climbing.


----------



## bagpuss (17 Feb 2022)

After a conflab with David our rides destination was changed from Uttoxeter to a part circuit of South Derbyshire . This ment if the weather turned foul we had a get out of jail routes home.
Our route through Etwall,Willington and Repton proved to be a good spin the winter sun shine .We gained some height on the back road the Ticknall . Up and down through the Calke Abbey estate . Pictured below.











From here a short ride to Stuaton Harold Hall for a cake stop . The short grind out SH estate followed and a RH turn to Scotland .{long ride this} Breedon on the Hill was next and David got the KOM points on the climb up the Church . There are cracking views to be had from here .Today however some low clouds took the best away . Down to Melbourne and along the old railway line towards Derby . At the point were the line crosses the river Trent , is of interest . It is the location railway bridge building training during WW2 by the Amercian Army Engineers.
The unit was based at near by Kings Newton and was the only such establishment in the Country .
The last leg saw us through Weston & Aston on Trent . Returning into Derby along the Derwent at which point the rain set in .


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Feb 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Down to Melbourne and along the old railway line towards Derby .


Cloud Trail? Good work.


----------



## gavgav (17 Feb 2022)

An unexpected window of weather opportunity this evening, between Dudley dying out and Eunice Armageddon arriving, so I got a short ride in after work.

I followed cycle paths to Reabrook, slaloming around 3 separate people all walking in the wrong lane on the shared old railway path, then up to Heathgates. 

Chaos ensued on Whitchurch Rd, as the shared use path has been closed for works, with hardly any warning, so I dismounted to try and join the road, down the kerb, but had to contend with a works lorry reversing back towards the rush hour traffic, with horns blasting from angry drivers….I was able to walk the bike around the lorry and get back in the cycle lane again and leave the chaos to sort itself out.

I then went through Sundorne and onto the old canal path, at Pimley, where the overgrown vegetation has FINALLY been cut back, for the first time in what must be 6 to 8 months, so the path has doubled in width again.

I joined the road at Uffington, then along to Upton Magna and Berwick Wharf, where works are taking place and traffic lights have appeared. The rat run to Atcham wasn’t bad and I could see the River Severn in flood on the plains, which is only going to get worse over the coming days.

I paused on the old bridge to take a couple of shots.








I wasn’t sure whether the road to Cross Houses would be closed, but the river hasn’t quite reached it yet, so took that one and then onto Berrington, Betton Abbots and home, with the wind already starting to strengthen a little. Nothing like what’s coming though.

16.1 miles at 11:3mph avg


----------



## bagpuss (18 Feb 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Cloud Trail? Good work.


 We looked at joining the cloud trail at Wilson but the link was rather muddy to say the least .So we took the road to Melbourne and picked up the old line there . 
After recent sliding about on slick tyres , discretion was the better part of valour.


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Feb 2022)

bagpuss said:


> We looked at joining the cloud trail at Wilson but the link was rather muddy to say the least .So we took the road to Melbourne and picked up the old line there .
> After recent sliding about on slick tyres , discretion was the better part of valour.


That does surprise me. I guess after this week it would be a tad claggy but after Melbourne it gets more gravelly/unmade especially once you cross the Trent and thus much more claggy!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

Soggy ride to work yesterday. The ride goes around an extinct volcano in the middle of the Rhine valley and the weather on the north is often very different from that on the eastern side. This meant that by the time I'd reached the relatively dry north side, I'd been riding in torrential rain for 5 km so it didn't really matter any more.






On the way back. Roads dry, sun setting. Suddenly I'm riding in some approximation of daylight on the way back.


----------



## bagpuss (18 Feb 2022)

^^Proper cyclist^^🚴‍♂️⛈️☔


----------



## Svendo (18 Feb 2022)

Only the commute home but got actually blown over for the first time. Waiting at the lights to head south down Oldham Road at the junction with Kingsway in Rochdale. I was braced for the wind which had been gusting from the right, when there was a massive gust from the left! Luckily as I slowly teetered past the point of no return I had the presence of mind to unclip my right foot which meant I was able to touch down with my hand. I let my bike fall but recovered and avoided a full tumble onto my arm or shoulder. Obviously this all happened as the lights changed and in front of 2 long queues of traffic. I reckon I styled it our alright. Rest of the ride was pretty edgy, including Wildhouse Lane, where the strong gusting cross wind meant I was taking the lane on a 50 mph single carriage way. Nearly all drivers seemed actually to appreciate the situation, perhaps my radical lean and sudden uncrontrolled wobbles were clues!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Feb 2022)

On





ly





a





little ride around the Battisborough loop on my Spa.
Lots of twigs about, but not much evidence of storm uterus.

I think the storm may have cracked an underground pipe or something, as there was a leek….


The girls at Carswell were hooting and hollering at the farmer on his quad bike.

A choppy sea.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6707149815


----------



## AndreaJ (19 Feb 2022)

As the wind had disappeared this morning and I had stuff to do this afternoon I thought it was a good idea to get out hoping to avoid the “showers “ which were forecast. 
Decided to stay close to home as it was cold and lots of roads were flooded. Set off into Whixall and the rain started which wasn’t too bad as I was wearing a waterproof jacket, splashed through lots of puddles and mud to Hollinswood, Fenns Bank then over the swing bridge to Alkington. Headed back towards Hollinswood, Coton, Waterloo and down Ossage Lane to avoid the lane to Edstaston which was flooded. The rain was turning to snow which was a bit miserable, I resisted the temptation to turn home at Horton and headed to Loppington to see if it was going to stop, after negotiating a couple of big floods and with the snow now getting quite heavy I wimped out and headed home. 19.4 very cold and wet miles. The combination of water and snow was clogging the cassette up for the last mile which made changing gears a bit tricky but made it home. 
This afternoon’s job was picking my new bike up although tomorrow’s weather looks rubbish so won’t get to try it out for a few days.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> As the wind had disappeared this morning and I had stuff to do this afternoon I thought it was a good idea to get out hoping to avoid the “showers “ which were forecast.
> Decided to stay close to home as it was cold and lots of roads were flooded. Set off into Whixall and the rain started which wasn’t too bad as I was wearing a waterproof jacket, splashed through lots of puddles and mud to Hollinswood, Fenns Bank then over the swing bridge to Alkington. Headed back towards Hollinswood, Coton, Waterloo and down Ossage Lane to avoid the lane to Edstaston which was flooded. The rain was turning to snow which was a bit miserable, I resisted the temptation to turn home at Horton and headed to Loppington to see if it was going to stop, after negotiating a couple of big floods and with the snow now getting quite heavy I wimped out and headed home. 19.4 very cold and wet miles. The combination of water and snow was clogging the cassette up for the last mile which made changing gears a bit tricky but made it home.
> This afternoon’s job was picking my new bike up although tomorrow’s weather looks rubbish so won’t get to try it out for a few days.


Kudos for getting out ,Not many rides to read about this weekend indoor trainer rides for me 
Nice bike just think how quick you will do 50km on that . Bet you can't wait to get a ride on it and get in dirty


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> Kudos for getting out ,Not many rides to read about this weekend indoor trainer rides for me
> Nice bike just think how quick you will do 50km on that . Bet you can't wait to get a ride on it and get in dirty


This one’s not getting dirty😂, which means it needs to stop raining !


AndreaJ said:


> As the wind had disappeared this morning and I had stuff to do this afternoon I thought it was a good idea to get out hoping to avoid the “showers “ which were forecast.
> Decided to stay close to home as it was cold and lots of roads were flooded. Set off into Whixall and the rain started which wasn’t too bad as I was wearing a waterproof jacket, splashed through lots of puddles and mud to Hollinswood, Fenns Bank then over the swing bridge to Alkington. Headed back towards Hollinswood, Coton, Waterloo and down Ossage Lane to avoid the lane to Edstaston which was flooded. The rain was turning to snow which was a bit miserable, I resisted the temptation to turn home at Horton and headed to Loppington to see if it was going to stop, after negotiating a couple of big floods and with the snow now getting quite heavy I wimped out and headed home. 19.4 very cold and wet miles. The combination of water and snow was clogging the cassette up for the last mile which made changing gears a bit tricky but made it home.
> This afternoon’s job was picking my new bike up although tomorrow’s weather looks rubbish so won’t get to try it out for a few days.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Feb 2022)

13 rider said:


> indoor trainer rides for me


In all the years I’ve known and ridden with you I never thought I’d see the day you would utter these words 
But I’m glad you’ve given it a try if nothing else.


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Feb 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> As the wind had disappeared this morning and I had stuff to do this afternoon I thought it was a good idea to get out hoping to avoid the “showers “ which were forecast.
> Decided to stay close to home as it was cold and lots of roads were flooded. Set off into Whixall and the rain started which wasn’t too bad as I was wearing a waterproof jacket, splashed through lots of puddles and mud to Hollinswood, Fenns Bank then over the swing bridge to Alkington. Headed back towards Hollinswood, Coton, Waterloo and down Ossage Lane to avoid the lane to Edstaston which was flooded. The rain was turning to snow which was a bit miserable, I resisted the temptation to turn home at Horton and headed to Loppington to see if it was going to stop, after negotiating a couple of big floods and with the snow now getting quite heavy I wimped out and headed home. 19.4 very cold and wet miles. The combination of water and snow was clogging the cassette up for the last mile which made changing gears a bit tricky but made it home.
> This afternoon’s job was picking my new bike up although tomorrow’s weather looks rubbish so won’t get to try it out for a few days.


Your new bike looks fabulous, enjoy!
Is it a Trek Emonda?


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Feb 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> Your new bike looks fabulous, enjoy!
> Is it a Trek Emonda?


Thanks, yes it is. Hopefully it will stop raining before my next day off on Wednesday and I can ride it.


----------



## Fredo76 (21 Feb 2022)

Rio Grande from NM 502


----------



## Ian H (21 Feb 2022)

Richard and I had a hotel booked in a Salisbury for Postie's reunion, though the storm warnings were ominous. My route there included the old turnpike from Shaftesbury to Salisbury, a ridgeway above the Fovant Emblems. This started not too badly but then became muddy, tree-strewn, and in places unridable. We and the bikes were caked in mud when we arrived after 123k. Kudos to Wetherspoons, they didn't bat an eyelid and our bikes went in a secure room upstairs. The breakfast Sunday morning was still crap.














The homeward journey was via the Wylye Valley into the teeth of gales-force winds. There was tree debris everywhere and it was slow, exhausting progress. Fortunately we only found one tree across a road, and easy to get through. 133k took us over 9hrs. 
E decided a photo of exhausted me would be amusing.


----------



## bagpuss (21 Feb 2022)

Many of the routes I use are flooded so I am waiting till tomorrow .


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Feb 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Many of the routes I use are flooded so I am waiting till tomorrow .


Yeah I’d give Watery Lane at Scropton a miss around about now!


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2022)

I do like an aptly named road.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Feb 2022)

I haven't been on the bike for over a week again due to a mix of things to be done and the grotty weather we've had. Today wasn't brilliant either with strong winds but it was dry and didn't seem too bad by the afternoon (the Met Office appears to have a different opinion of that ) so I went out anyway.

It was just a short one to go and see how the river levels had come up after all the rain that storms Dudley, Eunice and Franklin had dumped on us. The underpass at Meole Island was flooded pretty well, but that tends to flood after most storms so not a surprise.

Riding down to Coleham Head I had to pass two sets of temporary traffic lights but didn't see any of the usual warnings about the road being closed due to floods (which I knew it was by now). The result was chaos as a steady stream of vehicles was headed down, only to find the way barred and that they had to turn back.

The water was out at Coleham Head and rising along Longden Coleham but not yet as high as I know it can get. A couple of guys in a Freelander had made a point of ignoring the closure from the Longden side coz they've got a four wheel drive and it can take a bit of water....... only to find a four foot flood barrier blocking the road they wanted to take next. What, no levitate button? 

Moving on, the water hadn't got anywhere near the access to Greyfriars footbridge so I used that to get into the centre and had a tour round the usual spots that the water gets to. Amazingly nobody had left their car to be drowned in the St. Julian's car park, or any of the other car parks that have flooded either, as far as I could see. That must be some kind of record.

As is often the case, people become chatty when there is something like this going on so I'd had a few conversations en route through the Quarry, round to Victoria Quay, into Frankwell then back into the town centre to make my way round the blockages of Smithfield Road and Raven Meadows.

After getting to Castlefields I did think about riding to Atcham but changed my mind and thought I'd go back to Coleham and see if the water level was noticably different. It was, which shouldn't be surprising as the river isn't expected to peak until sometime tomorrow morning.

At the time of writing this, 4.9 metres above normal is the latest measurement - extremely high _and _a full 30cm higher than when I was in town. It's possible that it will go beyond the existing record of 5.25 metres set in November 2000, but I know the height forecasts can be way out so I shall be interested to see where it ends up.

12.6 miles for this one at a sightseeing pace of 7.5 mph average (lots of walking involved).





First visit to Coleham Head and anyone would think the road was closed.





A riverside property is lovely much of the time but not when the river wants to come in and share.





Crescent Lane is definitely a no through road today.





Hercules has become part of a new water feature.





The Armoury's diners would have kept their feet dry when they went in. Fortunately there is a back door which the water shouldn't be able to reach....... not yet anyhow.





The steps on Frankwell footbridge giving a good idea of how quickly the water is moving.





Smithfield Road is usually one of the busiest streets in the town centre.





Raven Meadows.





Chester Street. Not much chance of getting out of town that way.





I've worked my way back round to Coleham Head and not only is the level visibly higher than an hour or so ago but it's fountaining up through the drains.


----------



## cwskas (21 Feb 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> a sightseeing pace of 7.5 mph average (lots of walking involved)



It is hard to take so many good pictures if you don't slow down.  Quite impressive flooding.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Feb 2022)

First time on the bike since last Tuesday today, thanks to the wheather..

Was in the office today, but it was still much too windy to take it this morning, so drove in. Wind started to ease off after lunch.

By the time I got home, it was almost calm, so I decide to go for a quick spin fter dinner. All in the dark, but mostly dry, and no noticeable wind, with a temperature of 4C meant quite a pleasant ride.

Just took one of my regular rides, out through City - Langan - Colwinston - Llandow - Llysworney - Cowbridge (stop at Tesco for some chocolates for my wife) - Aberthin - Maindy - Home. 15.68 miles, 1168 feet elevation, at an average of 16.2mph.


----------



## AndreaJ (21 Feb 2022)

A very short ride today before work because I wanted to test ride my new bike, it’s been sitting in my kitchen since Saturday evening and I am not good at waiting. I wasn’t able to test it at the shop which is in Shrewsbury as they send you to the Quarry which wasn’t quite as bad as @RickshawPhil’s pictures from today but was already flooded.
It actually stopped raining and the 45mph gusting wind had dried the lanes off so I did a short circuit into Northwood and home. It was too windy really but I am pleased with the bike and looking forward to going on a proper ride with it. Only 5.9 miles and it’s still clean! Speed varied wildly depending on which way the wind was blowing 😂


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Feb 2022)

The river level peaked this morning, just 10cm short of the record, and after waiting for a band of rain to go through I went down to town again to see how high the floods had come since yesterday.

Shrewsbury is all but cut off today with only Kingsland Bridge open to inbound traffic. As a result the traffic on the routes around town was pretty congested and a bicycle was a much better option for getting around. To start with I headed to Sutton and into Coleham along cycle routes then back and around to Abbey Foregate before heading for Castle Walk footbridge. Approaching the bridge on the cycle path I hadn't expected to find it flooded part way along. Fortunately the adjacent footpath is a few feet higher higher so after scrambling up to that I was able to get to the bridge on dry ground.

After seeing what there was to see in Castlefields I headed for Castle Foregate which is closed under the railway bridges where the water is well across the road. There is pedestrian access just about so I made my way past the station for another photo stop at the end of Chester Street.

Heading up Castle Street I found the council had taken the opportunity to do some drain cleaning while there is no traffic - a blocked road and it's been leaking oil all the way up the hill. It was really nice riding downhill along Dogpole and Wyle Cop without any traffic other than cycles, although a bit of care was needed because that lack of traffic has made people prone to stepping into the road assuming nothing is coming.

More photos at the bottom of Wyle Cop and St. Julian's Frairs before making my way along Town Walls to The Quarry then Victoria Quay. A quick look at Frankwell made me realise that had the forecast level of over 6 meters come off it would very likely have overtopped the defences here. I had a look at Roushill and Raven Meadows then headed out of town across Kingsland Bridge and dropped into Coleham for one last look before retracing my steps home via Sutton and Meole Brace (traffic still queueing).

13.2 miles at 8.5 mph average.





Coleham Head. I couldn't get anywhere near where I took the previous photos. The canoe is roughly where the Freelander was in the first shot from yesterday.





Longden Coleham. Yesterday it was still dry here and I used the access to Greyfriars Bridge over by the traffic light.





Castle Foregate.





At the bottom of Wyle Cop. It's shallow enough that traffic could splash through but that would force water into the adjacent buildings, worsening the damage, hence the closure.





St Julian's Friars. I came into the town centre this way yesterday.





Smithfield Road. The photo I took yesterday was from beside the "no right turn" sign.





You will definitely get wet feet trying to get into the Armoury today.





Not a lot of clearance left to the top of the arches of the Welsh Bridge.





Most of the time this house is in one of the most exclusive locations in the town. I don't envy them today. Taken from Kingsland Bridge.





Back to Longden Coleham for a last look.


----------



## bagpuss (22 Feb 2022)

Today was either continue rolling out loft insulation or scratch another itch and go for a spin . It was well past noon when I left the suburbs of Derby . Heading out via Findern and Willington .Over the Trent to Repton . Here I was met by a squal of rain and good gusts of wind which would continue for a few miles . Grind up the short hill to Newton Solney thro the village Up the next short climb & into Burton .Over the Trent and to Stretton via cycle paths . Along to Tutbury and a coffee stop .Returning home through Sutton and back to Derby .




The old weir and sluice gate remains at Sutton





Lych gates at Sutton Church


----------



## Old jon (22 Feb 2022)

Absolutely determined to have a ride this morning, it has been way too long since the last one. Rain was forecast at nine, I was out in the back yard admiring the rainbow at ten to the hour. And when the rain stopped, before ten, me and the Spa went off into the dry morning.

Yup, there were still puddles. Down the main road, turn off for a sight of the terracotta library and take Water Lane to leave Holbeck behind. Cross the Aire on Crown Point Bridge then begin the ride up to the clock at Oakwood. The tailwind was most welcome, and became a crosswind after turning left onto Princes Avenue and a bit more left to Street Lane..

Right at Moortown Corner and again right to Shadwell Lane, all the way to Slaid Hill. The legs were not happy, turn left onto Wike Ridge Lane, fine, but the prospect of the climb through and out of East Keswick was not a pleasant one. OK, been here before, turn onto Tarn Lane. Straight on at two crossroads and Syke Lane drops through the middle of the golf course and down into Scarcroft. Across the A58, this is Scarcroft’s version of Thorner Lane, which does not go to Thorner, but does reach Milner Lane.

Turn right and less than a mile brings me to Thorner. Decision time, up Sandhills or Carr Lane? That last involves a bit of extra up, so Sandhills it is, and a bit of a slog. Which is over soon anyway. Skeltons Lane is the next right, a fair quiet road, as was Red Hall Lane on the way to the A58 again. Turn left for the final downhill to start.

Wellington Hill down to the right turn onto Wetherby Road. A big puddle stretching half across the road, and many yards along it, is the first less than usual reminder of the stormy weekend. And then I am passing the Oakwood Clock for the second time today. More down to the town centre and back across the Aire to home. Twenty three miles and 981 feet ascending. Fair tired I was, but a big grin too.

Geography, a lot drier than Shrewsbury.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Feb 2022)

Poor old tree blown down in storm Franklin at Tatton park, it was still a bit windy today on my bike, but mostly sunny.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Feb 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I haven't been on the bike for over a week again due to a mix of things to be done and the grotty weather we've had. Today wasn't brilliant either with strong winds but it was dry and didn't seem too bad by the afternoon (the Met Office appears to have a different opinion of that ) so I went out anyway.
> 
> It was just a short one to go and see how the river levels had come up after all the rain that storms Dudley, Eunice and Franklin had dumped on us. The underpass at Meole Island was flooded pretty well, but that tends to flood after most storms so not a surprise.
> 
> ...


I had to do a double take- I thought you were in Venice looking at these pics! Fair play to you for even attempting to get near there!


----------



## cyberknight (22 Feb 2022)

arm feeling pretty good so took the bike up and down the road , no more than quater of a mile to see how it feels and didnt hurt , 1st ride outside this year !
that and my second hand turbo has started grinding and gets hot within a couple of minutes so i think its toast .


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Feb 2022)

An





a





lm





ost 13 miles……
Firstly in Newton Ferrers I went to see a customer , then rode along the river.
Then I was waylaid by another customer who wanted to show me his extension! Lucky boy.

Up to Membland and along to Battisborough.

I was headed to Ivybridge to collect my van. I could either stick to the road I was on, or go via Flete.

I’m went via Flete and got a puncture!
Then my bike pump fell apart!
I was only 1/4 of a mile from my in laws, so Sue gave me a lift to get my van.
I came back and picked up my bike and drove home….

I hadn’t turned off my Garmin, so I’ve more crowns than a dentists!

Oops!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6726886231


----------



## chriswoody (23 Feb 2022)

Whilst I haven't written about them, I have been out these last week's, it's just every time the weather was truly foul with torrential rain and wind and it was just a case of getting to the end. Today though, in complete contrast was stunning and I managed a sneaky ride to the waterworks. Just like sections of Britain, we've been battered by the storms here, which have come after a sustained period of unsettled and wet weather. The river is high and looks impressive, but whilst it's burst its banks, it's only flooded the washlands that are there as the first layer of flood defence.

I headed west under beautiful skies, it was just so nice to see blue sky for a change. The paths are strewn with small branches and needles from the trees and every so often a fallen tree blocks the way.





I'm following the Northern bank of the river and my path is just above the flood plain and I stop to watch the river flow past just next to me.





The sun has some warmth too it and it's so nice to not have to wear my full winter layers as I ride, however, it is still relatively low in the sky and looks stunning as it reflects through the trees and onto the flooded land.





The path alternates between dry sandy soil to gravel and through to full quagmire, often within a few hundred metres and the ride is challenging and fun.






After 12 kilometres I'm heading past the flooded horse paddocks and down to the crossing at the water works. The river is high here and thundering through the weirs and the hum of the turbines can be heard.






As I swing back east the wind is on my back and the trail turns to hard packed gravel. I'm flying along for a few kilometres before the first fallen tree blocks my way.






It's like this for the rest of the way back, slamoning between the fallen trees, sometimes lifting the bike, other times bunny hopping or weaving my way off-road. It adds another layer of fun and enjoyment to a lovely 24km ride in the sun and these are the days I love after the hard cold rides in deep winter, it seems that spring is not so far away.


----------



## Cathryn (23 Feb 2022)

It’s half term and we are here in the New Forest for a few days to ride! Our first excursion was 35 miles and it turns out we are not as fit as we thought! But we had a great day! A good mix of Forest trails, heathland and quiet lanes! Loads of fun!


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Feb 2022)

The wind had finally gone for the day, it wasn’t raining and I have to wait in for a parcel to be delivered with no idea what time it will arrive. It appears just after 11am and I can finally go for a proper ride on my new bike. 
The wind then decided to return when I left but it was dry and warmer than it had been so picked a route which was hopefully not muddy, flooded or covered in hedge cuttings. Set off to Loppington avoiding the first turning, which would be muddy and flooded, into the village and towards Nonely and Myddle. Had to stop to retrieve my back light which for some reason flew off, put it back together and headed into Myddle, down Lower Road to Merrington which was hard work into the wind. Carried on to Old Woods before finally turning out of the wind to Eyton making much quicker progress to Baschurch through the road closure by the school where there was a lot of road markings being painted. Took the lane to Stanwardine, Bagley, Lee finding that the awful potholes have finally been repaired and what was an awful stretch of road is now smooth tarmac.Carried on to Ellesmere, through the one way system and up Swan Hill to Welshampton, Northwood and home. Got home to discover that I had lost the back light again, I’ve had it for a few years and never had a problem with it falling off before. 
32 miles.


----------



## Old jon (24 Feb 2022)

A cold and drizzly morning here in Leeds, but I have decided not to be so much of a weather wimp. Maybe.

So I wheeled the fixed out of the shed, and did the usual pre ride check. You know the sort of thing, is there a wheel at each end? Do they both reach the ground? Without a flat bit? Almost inevitably, I missed something. More about that later. Trawl through Holbeck, yes it was wet, to Water Lane. The beck was not as high as I thought it would be. Head to Crown Point Road, there is a pedestrian crossing along there that makes it easy to turn right towards the Armouries.



And down the river I go. It was obvious that a lot of the path had been underwater recently, loads of mud, deeper patches here and there. All went fine though a bit slowly. Slow enough to spot a cormorant perched on a branch almost at the far side of the river. Sorry, no pic. I did lift a frame from the video but the bird was too far away for that.

Downstream to the two bridges that zig and zag across the river. Not much further to the next bridge, some recently built weirs were making a lot of noise while I rode across that one. Not far to the entrance to Thwaites Mill and yet another bridge, across the canal only this time. The Trans Pennine Trail must like bridges, Skelton Grange bridge is next. The one with the flight of stairs on the downstream side.

Cold and wet and maybe the dawning of sense said turn for home. So I did, reaching it seven miles after leaving. Not enough elevation change to worry about, and the later bit is now. I did check the spoke tension, roughly, on both wheels. Odd tinkling noise as I am putting the bike away, one spoke completely detached from the nipple. Ever since the first ride 155 miles ago that wheel has been a bit, errr, variable. So for the third time (lucky) I will try to sort that out. Still a good short ride though, made me smile.

And a bit of geography


----------



## Cathryn (24 Feb 2022)

Day Two of our New Forest trip! 20 mile loop from Burley! Gravel, mud, trees, heathland. Some quite spectacular steam crossings from my son! Closed roads and on-the-hoof map-reading diversions. Hail storms, rainbows and sunshine. Lunch in a fab old station cafe with my parents! A brilliant day out.


----------



## Billy Wizz (25 Feb 2022)

Great ride up and down the river into Chester first one in 2 weeks really enjoyed the morning


----------



## Venod (25 Feb 2022)

Not been out for a while due to the wind, it was still windy today but nice and sunny, the wind chill made it feel cooler than it was, a fairly flat ride on 1990s steel, with four detours because of flooded roads.

Birkin to Beal road viewed from Birkin Church


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Feb 2022)

It’s been a pretty good February on the bike in Brittany, despite the damn wind (and we’ve had lots of that). We’ve been spared the worst of the rain that seems to have fallen in the UK in recent days.

A 53km ride out this afternoon through Brignac and up to Ménéac, then home via le Croix de L’Iff and Guilliers. A chilly NNW wind but nowhere near as strong as it has been.

I spotted this when I was leaving the village .. a 2-stroke push bike? A new song - “Cycle While You Strim” (to the tune of “Whistle While You Work”)?






Plum trees already in blossom – everything seems very early this year






On the Road between Brignac and la Riaye


----------



## bagpuss (26 Feb 2022)

A day late with this due to me been knackered last evening .
David & myself had a plan !? . Fradley Junction for lunch and turn point .
Our outward leg took us through Etwall ,Egginton and into Burton Upon Trent . Over the Ferry Bridge and up to Rosliston . Meandering down to Croxall via Coton and Edingale which was lovely with sky larks awing in the winter sun . Back over the Trent and down through Whitemoor Haye . The manned level crossing gates closed for a train . This was the first time in years of riding this area ,I had seen a train on this bypass spur. Over the A38 to Fradley and to the dancing duck cafe . No ducks seen doing a jive! . The retun leg took us along Tuppenhurst lane to Handsacre .Through the Ridwares to Hadley End . Called to see fellow cyclist Jim H and cup of tea was soon provided .Thank you Jim .
After much yapping we departed to Newborough and up hill to six roads end .Handbury was soon behind us . Into Tutbury & Hatton .
The final section of the ride took us to Sutton and Dalbury Hollow . Into Allestree and our longest ride so far this year.

Canal at Handsacre ,


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Feb 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Handbury was soon behind us . Into Tutbury & Hatton .


Guessing that was down Hanbury Hill….???
Bet the wash lands by ferry bridge in Burton was still underwater! 
Good work @bagpuss, you’ll have to come over t’other border to meet us Leicestershire lot for a spin out some time!


----------



## bagpuss (26 Feb 2022)

Hi Noodle legs
From Handbury we took the top road to Redhill lane {no point go down to go up again} and into Tutbury & down past the Castle .
Water levels have dropped a lot on the Trent and it is back in its banks . Some lying water by the Medow centre in BOT .
Definitely up for a spin in April .


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Hi Noodle legs
> From Handbury we took the top road to Redhill lane {no point go down to go up again} and into Tutbury & down past the Castle .
> Water levels have dropped a lot on the Trent and it is back in its banks . Some lying water by the Medow centre in BOT .
> Definitely up for a spin in April .


Towards the end of April after Easter if the weather is ok I will arrange a Leicester CC ride and we will come out your way so we can meet up on route


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Feb 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Hi Noodle legs
> From Handbury we took the top road to Redhill lane {no point go down to go up again} and into Tutbury & down past the Castle .
> Water levels have dropped a lot on the Trent and it is back in its banks . Some lying water by the Medow centre in BOT .
> Definitely up for a spin in April .


Oh I see, towards anslow and turn left towards tutbury- much more rolling that way. On Wednesday I was working just the other side of St. Peter’s bridge under which ferry bridge runs and the water was definitely up at that stage, I guess this past couple of days has let it return to normal. 

Hopefully see you in April- keep up the good work and write ups!


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2022)

My





f





ir





st





2022 ride on my Trek. Enjoyable!

Up the pine ridge road to Ugborough and back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6740669276


----------



## bagpuss (26 Feb 2022)

Steady run for me today . Make miles while the sun shines , been my order of the day.
A fast group past me at Dalbury Hollow , with tired legs from yesterdays ride I soon gave up any notion of getting a tow .
Continuing to Sutton , Church B Airfield & Foston . I noticed the A50 was very busy with West bound traffic as I spun along the Cycle path . This is on the part of the old A 50, from HMP Foston Hall to Sudbury .Past Sudbury Hall .Down hill from Doveridge to raid Starbucks at Uttoxeter A50 services . Refuelled I rode back up hill to Doveridge and back towards Sudbury .
I gave up my plan to ride to Somersal Herbert due to hedge cutting and a very poor road surface. Another back lane took me to Oaks Green . Here left for a short section of the A515 . Hanger right to Boylestone .





The top of Harehill at Boylestone which has great panorormic views on all side . I had forgotten my camera so a M/P picture will have to do .
Down to the Village proper and to Church Broughton . Here I joined my outward route and returned home .


----------



## Mike_P (26 Feb 2022)

Friday – A bike emerged from the shed for the first time this month. Day off work and a planned outing on the Defy scuppered by an expected DPD delivery of a new mobile. Enough time before hand to use the ebike on a Lidl trip; more successful than the last one as I did not leave my keys their. Roadworks precluded a necessary right turn off the A59 so the bike wheeled pass then at the low point of Bilton Lane the remains of a line of sandbags.




Down the Beryl Burton Cycleway to Knaresborough where last weeks InTheWater Marigold Cafe had returned to being on Waterside. As the battery indication had been stuck on half full for the ride so far I decided against overly flattening it by going up the climb of Castle Ings and instead almost immediately came to a stop while a delivery van squeezed behind a smaller van and a wall. A car driver thereafter gave me right of way across the B6163 onto Abbey Road.




Returned down Castle Ings and up the A59 hill; standing traffic from the TLs at Forest Lane Head overtaken and made the required right turn with only the briefest of stops for once. The Starbeck branch of NCN67 showed clear evidence that the stream alongside had not been its normal docile self.




14.04 miles with 896ft of elevation and two-fifths of battery left.

DPD turned up after a brief panic of the supplier messaging me the mobile had been delivered before it actually was. As I had expected it needed a nano sim so another outing for the ebike, this time into town to the O2 shop for a sim swap and also picked up some potato flour from Holland & Barratt. On the return at a set of TLs a pick up had stalled and traffic was overtaking it; of course just as I did the lights went red and then the pick ups engine started. A momentarily hesitation then when the lights turned green until I realised the pick up driver was giving me right of way. 4.06 miles with 338ft of elevation and one virtually flat battery.

Saturday and the Defys turn. A warm southerly said the forecast, certainly a southerly but once out of the door a quick U turn made for a gilet. Followed the cycle route to the B6161 rather than using the A59, a bit warily through the wooden bit given the scattering of thin branches. Through Hampsthwaite I had noted the front derailleur was not changing the chain off the smaller chainring so stopped at the top of the climb to Clapham Green and fiddled with the cable adjuster, then down to Birstwith. There were a couple of sections of almost half flooded carriageways but I presumed the closure due to flooding last week was further on where the road is close to the River Nidd.




Through Darley, onto the B6451 down to the mill, up to Dacre and down to the second word ABC of Dacre *B*anks.




The climb into Summerbridge, an arrow the wrong one on the OS, I had mistakenly hoped for a tail wind but it needs a SSW not a southerly – plodded up it but still quicker than I managed it in two attempts last year.




Ups and downs on the B6165 to Ripley and then along NCN67 Nidderdale Greenway as I did not fancy the wind through Killinghall and on the B6161. 22.71 miles 1864ft climbed 11.6mph avg.


----------



## bruce1530 (26 Feb 2022)

No photos, but something quite special yesterday.

I had been trying to get a 50k ride in for the monthly challenge. A bit time-constrained due to work, so had done a 30k loop just after lunchtime, stopped to do a few work things in the afternoon, then back out for another ride after 5 to make up the distance.

So riding just before 6, which is just after sunset. On a farm road, just outside a large town. Lights on.

As I approached a bend, heard a noise to the right, and caught some movement out of the corner of my eye.

A young deer jumped through the hedge onto the road beside me, ran alongside me for a few seconds, then crossed in front of me and jumped over a gate on the left into some woodland.

Quite special.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2022)

What a lovely day for a bike ride - compared to the rest of the month that is. There was still quite a bit of a breeze, especially on the open bits (of which Suffolk has quite a lot), but it was mostly from the south and was accompanied by sunshine all the way.

Today ended up being my longest ride of the year so far at just over 50 miles. The boringly normal bit was getting to the west of Ipswich and then it was out to Bury St. Edmunds on mostly 'B' or unclassified roads through Burtall, Kersey, Little Wadringfield, Lavenham, Shimpling, Stanningfield & Nowton followed by a short break at Bury before getting the train home.

Just to prove that Suffolk isn't as flat as some people like to think, this is a view of the rolling countryside that we do have



plus a picture of the snowdrops in the grounds of Stanningfield church


----------



## wafter (27 Feb 2022)

As usual some enviable accounts in this thread 

Circumstances finally conspired to get me out on the bike yesterday, for the first time in over three months.

Braced for disappointment after months of self neglect / abuse and apathy in the face of the grotty weather I sold myself the idea that just getting out had to be a win and the sun was enough to tip me over the edge.

I finally got out at about three and did a shortish, familiar local loop. It was warm in the sun but the temperature quickly dropped away in its absence. The wind was obvious throughout; largely at my back on the way out and very much against me on my way home. Usually I try to plan for this in my route so that I get the worst of the wind at the beginning of the ride - however this would have meant heading out South on pretty nasty roads.

The roads were fairly kind, with less traffic than I'd expected and everyone was pretty considerate (I didn't feel the need to verbally abuse any other road users for once!). The worst muppetry being two (separate) women who thought it was OK to overtake me on a blind bend as long as they were going _really _slowly...

The sun had brought out a fair few folk, yielding some welcome positive (if fleeting and shallow) interactions with dog walkers, horse riders, drivers and surprisingly few other cyclists now I think about it.

Seems I managed to get the ride length right as heading back into the village my extremities were really starting to get cold as the shadows grew and I had very little left in the tank. Unsurprisingly the numbers were pretty sad - around 22 miles at about 11.5mi/hr and an average heart rate of 153bpm; so lots of effort for not a lot of speed; although the wind evidently didn't help.

I was aware of my high heart rate throughout although somewhat oddly it felt manageable despite being consistently on the high side, while I was both surprised and lucky that my Asthma left me alone.

Usually I'm conscious of the point in a ride when the endorphins hit and I find myself just smiling for the pleasure of being out; however I didn't get that far this time. Mentally I don't feel the usual step-change post-ride if I've gone out feeling miserable, but I do feel better for it with a bit less negatively / more perspective. I also got a significant and enduring afterglow in my chest and stomach, which felt like something positive was going on..

Anyway, lots of words for a short and unremarkable if significant ride. I'm really hoping it marks the beginning of more regular excursions as I could really use some dopamine from something other than carbs and alcohol..


----------



## bagpuss (27 Feb 2022)

^^ From acorns come oak trees^^ . Keep it going ,steady as you go .


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Feb 2022)

Te










mi





Ten miles to deliver coffee pods to my in laws in Holbeton.
Lovely sunny weather. Magnolia buds starting to open…

https://www.strava.com/activities/6745307582


----------



## wafter (27 Feb 2022)

bagpuss said:


> ^^ From acorns come oak trees^^ . Keep it going ,steady as you go .


Thanks - your encouragement is much appreciated


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Feb 2022)

Sun 27th
*Bike selected;* CGR, I knew it would be muddy, indeed even 'grotty'!
*Weather;* cool, some sun, blue-ish skies, a slight breeze
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph used, to illustrate points* *not covered by my own images (& to give a map location)*

Just a local, mainly, off-road potter about
No particular place to go…

Partially on an off-shoot of the ‘Trans-Pennine Trail’, & the ‘Wakefield Wheel’

NewLands Lane, towards the Pond
This was taken about 11:30, so it must have been colder than I thought overnight!!
It's just over the bridge, to the left, with the anglers vehicles breaking it en-route to the 'Pylon-Pond'
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2735074






At the 'cross-roads', where I turned onto an arm/off-shoot of the Trans-Pennine Trail, the track is being gravelled
At the moment, it's like riding on railway ballast, & I wouldn't have fancied my chances of riding back up it!

Looking towards where I was stood; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3520331
It can be seen descending to the pond, here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3520330






Further down towards the largest pond (ex clay extraction, for the brickworks)






I passed through this, but the present track isn't shown on this version of the map; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2667767
See the previous Geograph link, as that's the top end of the trail, from this barrier!


I rode along a compacted gravel 'road' that was put in place, when Kirkthorpe Weir Hydro-Electric was being constructed, it 'shadows' the railway, entering Kirkthorpe under this bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6093263

Half-Moon was the next spot
An ox-box lake, created when the railways arrived in the mid-late 1830s, & an embankment was built, re-routing the River Calder
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6452125

There is a curious little 'boat-house' there; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6452152
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ank-of-the-half-moon-lake-warmfield-cum-heath
Who it was built for is an odd point, maybe someone in one of the bigger houses up at Heath??






Through the_ Ash-Fields_, & over the 'Blue Bridge'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/959995
There were settlement ponds here, from the Wakefield Power Station

Along the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, from Broad-Reach Lock, via the tow-path to 'Stanley Ferry'
A 'flood-lock'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6790582

Past the new Ramsdens Bridge, a swing-bridge, but now only foot/horse/cycle-traffic, not vehicles; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5701925

The 'Trash-Screen Bridge' behind the 2 aquaducts, shows the remnants of last weeks high water levels
(the Calder is now about 15 foot below the bridge; normal levels!!)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7045295
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4742071
Rising waters; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4740035









Entrance to the Upper Cemetery, showing the state of the bike

The last call, was to look at one of the remaining brickworks chimneys, but the approach to it is across a very clay-based soil field
This was the only location that I lost traction all the way round!!!
(Schwalbe Marathon tyres)











*Edit @20:42*
This was the Trash Screen Bridge last Saturday about 14:30, & it got higher over the day/evening


----------



## Donger (27 Feb 2022)

My longest post-covid ride so far, but only just. Rode 22.1 miles out to Frampton on Severn and back, taking in a couple of little lanes I'd (remarkably) never ridden before. Just a gentle ride, rarely reaching club ride speeds, but it was quite enough for me. Checked my heart rate soon after arriving home and it was 144bpm. An hour later and it is still about 25 higher than my usual resting rate. Clearly I'm going to have to keep being careful and make only gentle increments to the distance/speed/effort rate on my rides, but I am making progress. As you can see, it was a glorious sunny day in Gloucestershire, so it was great to get out there. This was the swollen River Severn at Stonebench near Quedgeley:




I decided not to avoid the short but punchy little incline at Elmore, as I need to make sure I don't avoid hills altogether. Going that way is quite rewarding as it is a nice little lane to Epney via Longney, with some great little half timbered cottages along the way:




After Epney and Frampton, I detoured down a little lane that I've only just noticed on Google Maps. I always thought it was just the entrance to the Cullimores gravel depot so I've passed it dozens of times, but it turns out that it leads to a small collection of houses gathered around the River Frome opposite the weir and mill pond at Fromebridge water mill l before returning to the A38. Before my climb up the short hill on the A38 to Whitminster, I also hung another left along a dead end lane to the Fromebridge Mill Inn on the opposite bank, which I had also never ridden before:




Back home via Saul Junction, Epney, Moreton Valence and the A38 again. My heart rate is still in the high 90's after typing this! Looks like it will be a long road back.


----------



## geocycle (27 Feb 2022)

February finally relented and sunshine replaced the storms of recent weekends. Still cool and a moderate south easterly wind made the return hard. Headed out to the Lakes and made it to Fell Foot park at the very southern tip of Windermere. Route took me north through the Silverdale and Arnside AONB, cross the deer park of Dallam Tower and then the flatlands of the Kent estuary. Crossed the Lythe valley to Witherslack, a limestone promontory that radiates south from the Lakes. Went up a steep climb to High Newton then picked my way to Fell Foot. Standard National Trust fayre in the old boat house. Then a monster climb up Gummerhowe and then back roads to retrace my steps with some subtle variations. Was hard work riding back in the wind and feel distinctly weather beaten. 63 miles or 102 km and 1500m of climbing.

Picture of the cafe at Fell Foot and up the lake from the jetty.


----------



## bagpuss (27 Feb 2022)

With no particular destination in mind, I pedalled up hill out of our estate, and thought 'left or right' at the top of the road? After a quick ponder, I turned right and headed towards Kedleston. I was soon spinning through the grounds of Kedleston Hall, which were splendid under the crystal blue sky & winter sunshine. I found my way up Buck Hazels Hill, following the ridge along and over the A52 down to Long Lane. The steady up hill climb to the village of Alkmonton was the next part of my ride. Thence, down Cubley Bank and to the Howard Arms, over the A515 and into Marston Montgomery, where crocuses and snowdrops vie for control of the verges. After a photo stop, it was down Marston Bank and into Rocester, where I raided the Spar shop for some goodies for lunch. From Rocester, through Denstone, and over Quixhill, which for me wasn't very quick! Down to Ellastone, and into Norbury for an early lunch on a well placed stone wall by the river. Passing the old railway station on my left and up the hill, I turned left for Snelston. The long freewheel to said village was a delight. Another photo opportunity was taken in the village. From Snelston I headed up hill as I did so the Church bells chimed Miday . Finding my way into Ashbourne, which was being boarded up for the forthcoming annual Shrovetide football match, wher the Uppards & Downards do battle. Up the main road out of Ashbourne. From here my ride went T-shaped, I called in to see a life long friend at the top of the hill, where tea and scones were the order of the day. After 3/4 hour of yapping, I sallied forth to the village of Bradley, crossing the old threshold of RAF Ashbourne (a WW2 training station, of which little now remains). More tea duly followed at another friend's house in Bradley. On leaving there I met another friend who was out on his bicycle and we rode through the lanes to Brailsford, shooting the breeze as we went. Here we parted company, and I continued through Ednaston, Hollington and down to Longford. The final part of my ride took me through Thurvaston, Trusley and Dalbury Hollow & back into Allestree. A splendid spin in glorious winter sunshine & enough tea to float a boat.




The village P.U.M.P ,pump at Martson Monty





Kedleston Hall Park from a previous ride. Note leaves still on trees.





The Weaver Hills from the top of Marston Bank.







Snelston village I reckon the time is out on my camera!


----------



## Mike_P (27 Feb 2022)

Sunday and the Defy once again seeking to avoid the worse of the twigs on the cycle path to the B6161; a gusting south easterly was evident as I headed northwards through Killinghall and along the A61 to Ripon; the 14.2% max climb at Wormald Green was noticeably windless.




Onto the B6265 pass the Racecourse and over the River Ure. As the road twisted through Bridge Hewick a headwind struck and I was glad I was turning off to Copt Hewick and then to Rainton for a snack break. A sign declared “Bridge Closed” which was a bit of a worry as the only bridge I knew of was the one across the A1(M) but then I came across the same sign in the opposite direction and indeed the bridge over the A1(M) was open. Thereafter across the A61 onto a road a patchwork quilt of patching; I sought to avoid the rougher / lumpier ones. Through Melmerby and Wath to the second word ABC of Norton *C*onyers; a parish dominated by Norton Conyers House, a Grade II* listed building.




Heading south a noticebly cropped hedge to the east side of the road gave way to an open boundary and the cross head wind slowed progress to Nunwick. More buffering boundaries onto Hutton Conyers and beyond to the A61. Down Hutton Bank, across the Ure once again, and pass Ripon Cathedral to pick up the route of NCN688. I paused for another snack break just before crossing the bypass and then discovered an aquatic route ahead in Littlethorpe. I kept one foot on the muddy bank on the right side of road as the bike progressed through just in case their was a hidden pot hole.




Beyond Bishop Monkton again the wind was more than a niggle and I turned up the more sheltered narrow Straight Lane to Burton Leonard where a sunny bench was acquired for a further snack. Out of the village towards Copgrove the road descends which usefully mitigated the wind. A slog followed up to Farnham crossroads and onto Knaresborough where after climbing up Boroughbridge Road a further bench was acquired. Up the A59 hill, along Bilton Hall Drive and the full length of Bilton Lane.
42.37 miles 2343ft climbed 12.6mph avg


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Feb 2022)

A lovely sunny morning although it was still frosty when I left to ride to Ellesmere to meet up with the Sunday group ride. 6 of us were out today and one of my suggested routes was chosen which doesn’t involve any Welsh hills.
After everyone had admired my new bike we set off through Ellesmere past the marina to Tetchill, Hordley, Bagley and through Weston Lullingfields to Baschurch. The road works in Baschurch have finally finished but they hadn’t done a very good job cleaning the road off with lots of stones left on it. Took the turning at Marton to Burlton and over the road to Loppington and Horton where we had a short stop for those who wanted a snack along with a plea to slow the pace down a bit We got moving again to Northwood where one of the groups tyres exploded with quite a bang, we all waited/ helped while he sorted it out before carrying on to Welshampton and back to Ellesmere for our usual coffee at The Boat House. There were bikes in every available space at The Boat House with lots of other groups there and an Audax event passing through. The usual ride home via Coptiviney, Welshampton and Northwood.42 miles in good company, mostly in sunshine although it was a bit breezy.


----------



## lazybloke (27 Feb 2022)

Out at 9:30 this morning, in winter layers and gloves. Then back in for a buff too.
Was a little nippy in the shaded sunken lanes, but the beautiful sun made it worthwhile.

Did a 30 mile lumpy loop of the Greensand Ridge and North Downs, all taken at a gentle speed - which meant hordes of thin young people kept zooming past and making feel old.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2022)

Got my February qualifying Imperial Century a Month ride done today. The cold headwinds and Kent Oasts ride. An anti clockwise loop through Surrey and Kent.
It was A lovely day for it. Blue skies and sunny all day. The first half of the ride suffered from very naughty headwinds which made for tough going and making it feel colder than it actually was. Didn't stop a good few cyclists going out on shorts and short sleeve jerseys... masochists.
Anyhoo.. 104 miles on the clock for the day.
Century month #135 in a row


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Feb 2022)

I wanted to have one last push on the bike in February – and I needed a traffic-free and flattish ride today. I put the road bike in the van and drove to Mauron to start from there. I headed south down the V3 Voie Verte, through Ploërmel and into the Oust valley. It can be very pretty by the Nantes-to-Brest canal but there are often too many people about for it to be truly enjoyable. Today was overcast with rain heading in this evening – but it was delightfully quiet. I followed the V3 down to the Pont de Bagotais then turned around and switched to the canal towpath (also EuroVelo #1), heading north through le Roc St André and I rejoined the V3 at la Touche Carné. Back to the van via Ploërmel and Loyat. 65km today in a slow but pleasant 4 hours.

The Nantes-to-Brest canal looking towards Malestroit






Five cormorants (I think) in a tree over the canal






The grotto at le Roc St André


----------



## bagpuss (1 Mar 2022)

Today's outing took me out as far as Yoxall/Hadley End. Leaving Derby via Radbourne Lane, passing the water tower I spied another cyclist up the road in front. So I threw caution to the wind, and decided to play catch up. Turning left towards Trusley, I managed to catch their back wheel as we both rode towards Dalbury Hollow, and for the next mile or so passed the time of day with a pleasant young lady. At Heage Lane we parted company, and I took the road to Etwall. The snowdrops on either side of the road were that thick that they almost looked like lying snow. Over to Marston on Dove and up the lane to Nestles coffee factory. Up through Tutbury and down to Tatenhill. The road into Dunstall was then taken, riding through lovely countryside. Dunstall is a village where time seems to have stood still. Up out of the village and down to the top end of Yoxall and into Hadley End. Here I called at a friend's house and was duly provided with tea and biscuits and an hour yapping about cycling adventures. My route home took me through Newborough and to the village of Hanbury. The views from the top of Hanbury Hill are the finest in this part of the Derbyshire/Staffordshire border. The ridge line of the Staffordshire Moorlands can clearly be seen. I then glided down to Tutbury. Up past the plaster works and the old RAF Fauld munitions dump, which was rocked by a massive explosion during WW2. Up into Tutbury, the two short climbs making for some interest. Past the remains of the castle and back over the River Dove into Hatton. From here I returned home via Sutton,Dalbury Hollow and back home.
















On the run into Dunstall





Dunstall Church complete with a horse and its rider a top standing by the main door .







View from the top of Hanbury hill .
So another grand few hours riding in the winter sun . Oops double pictures posted .


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Mar 2022)

It's the first day of meteorological spring today, 1st March.

So, I had a nice ride in the sunshine to Jodrell bank.

It's much bigger than it looks in my photo.


----------



## theloafer (1 Mar 2022)

had to drop off my prescription at the Drs and decided on the scenic route home as it was a lovely day .out on the cycle path into Shildon, through the dabble duck industrial estate then used the off road track that takes you to Brusselton lane past part of original Stockton and Darlington railway line. 
then up to royal oak over the A68 and drop into Bolam down to pick up the B 6279 into Ingleton then quite lanes through Langton, past the Ford (one day i will try to ride through ) then on to Little Newsham. joined the A67 as Whorlton bridge still closed , and dropped into Barnard Castle at my fav cafe for coffee and and bacon butty (with chips )  . sat in the lovely sunshine keeping the locals amused with the e-bike.
headed out of barny past to Bowes Museum and down to Greta Bridge to pick up the A66 ,just for about a mile then off in the direction of Thorpe on to Cadwell through Eppleby .. no coffee stop here legs were wanting to be home ..lol into Piercebridge heading to Walworth then Heighington then its all downhill into Aycliffe great day to be out on the bike, my l
ongest ride this year 44 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/6756617499 














​


----------



## cwskas (3 Mar 2022)

I have a long time friend and cycling mentor who was instrumental in getting me back to cycling almost 3 years ago. I was feeling like I would never get past a 1 mile moderate climb without passing out. He was very patient and in a few months he had me doing 15+ mile rides. Almost a year ago he contracted COVID and is still suffering long-term consequences.

Yesterday was a beautiful day with very little wind. I rode to his house and then we did 9-10 miles together and I headed out to finish 30 miles on my way home. He is getting stronger, but not as fast as either of us would like.

The picture of us together is not in focus, but I decided to include it since it was the only one of him.


----------



## Old jon (3 Mar 2022)

A bit of a ride today, thought I. Stuff like breakfast slowed things down a bit but eventually the Spa and I pedalled away towards the main road. Down that is the way to Office Lock and the towpath.

Only as far as Viaduct Road, and then down that to cross Kirkstall Road. About three miles from that crossing is the end of the climb away from the River Aire, and that felt like hard going this morning. Indeed, just before reaching Lawnswood School I was passed by a jogger. That did make me feel old. A little.

Carried on along the A660, sort of busy but not too much so. Pass Golden Acre Park, which looked dismal and damp this morning, and ride on through Bramhope. A couple of riders were crossing the road here, heading for Creskeld Lane maybe. Almost decided to have a go at that myself, narrow, steeply downhill and very likely covered in runoff water. Not that brave this morning, let’s turn right at the Dyneley Arms and enjoy Pool Bank instead.



That left turn at the end of the video is onto the A659, which goes all the way to Otley. I turned right before reaching there, to ride through Tittybottle Park and to the south bank of the River Wharfe. Different views of the town and what looks like a much longer weir than the view from the other bank. Stopped there for a munch and a play with a proper camera. Which did surprise me earlier, it fit in the rack top bag easily. Might just start carrying that more often.

I have been told what this pumping station is for, but I forgot. And those are not turbines, as my informant insisted, but screws, named after a long dead Greek.











Another of the Spa






and the weir looks very long this morning






Maybe just see the bowling green . . .






And then it is time to turn for home, starting with the slog up Leeds Road. There are alternative ways back. Steeper, and not so appealing today. Back through Bramhope, and decided to keep straight on, miles are needed and anyway roads look different in the opposite direction. Bramhope certainly looks better this way, I wonder why?

Back through Headingley, which was suffering the heaviest traffic I have seen in a long time. A right turn towards Kirkstall escaped all that, and led back to the towpath for that peaceful pedal back towards the town centre. Wander through a corner of Hunslet and then to home. The end of a cracking good ride, thirty miles and fourteen hundred feet of up. Gave me reason to grin.

Usual directions, those climbs look steep.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (4 Mar 2022)

Decided to change things up a bit today and show the mtb's some love. Old railway line to Hornsea picks up near my house, more of a short, steady social ride today. Wet, muddy and very cold but incredibly enjoyable nonetheless. Breakfast at the freeport cafe was lovely and kudos to the owner letting us in wet and muddy, we offered to mop up afterwards however they said it was fine. 
First outing with rigid forks and hybrid tyres, handled surprisingly well through the thick stuff and very fast on road sections, wish I'd done it years ago.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Mar 2022)

A nice ride to Newbridge on the river weaver.






I've spotted sheep eating crops in fields a few times this week.


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Mar 2022)

Just five miles to report today. 

Recovering from a crippling lower back injury and getting some mobility back, I took advantage of a break in the inclement weather and headed to Ashby to fetch the car from the garage after its service and MOT. This, I thought, would be an ideal opportunity to test the back out after eight days of severe pain and discomfort.

I gave myself plenty of time to get there, allowing an hour for what would normally be a twenty minute journey. No wind, dry roads, plenty of sun, and a gentle ish seemingly effortless spin, I still got there in 19:50! 

And the car surprisingly sailed through its MOT- I was amazed as it had an advisory last year for a perishing CV boot and so was expecting that to fail at the very least but it must have fixed itself as it wasn’t even mentioned! Happy days!


----------



## cyberknight (5 Mar 2022)

1st outdoor ride of the year after having collar bone plated 7 weeks ago started off pretty good but as the ride progressed the shoulder pain got worse and the average speed plummeted .Managed a measly 23 miles in total with a few short stops to relieve the pain at an average of 16.7 mph.
I was hoping to be ok so i could ride to work next week but i guess im not ready , so it will be zwift for another week at least


----------



## bagpuss (5 Mar 2022)

My ride today was a load of.....,













History said tree here
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4302857

Good ride in a cold wind & and some climbs for the legs .


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Mar 2022)

Ye





st





Yesterday I had a 15 mile ride with arms and knees on show…. It was a bit chilly Willy, but nice.

Today a cold north easterly wind had me covered up for a ride along the coast, then through the lanes over Penquit, and around to the back of Ivybridge. Back via Lee Mill and Yealmpton to finish. 22 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6781585670


----------



## chriswoody (6 Mar 2022)

While the gravel bike may be off the road for another week, today was a good opportunity to bring the Bamboo bike out of hibernation. A quick pump of the tires and a few other bits and we were ready to roll. It was only after 8km that I realised that whilst I may have remembered to bring an inner tube and levers, I'd forgotten the wheels are bolted on and I don't have a 15mm spanner with me! 

The ride itself started pleasantly enough with a ride through town and out the Eastern side, the road here is dead straight through the forest for several kilometres, but to the side is a lovely cycletrack. I'm not sure what the planners were smoking though when they created it, because it meanders and twists through the forest, sometimes to avoid trees, but most of the time it seems, just for the sheer crack of it. That said it was a pleasure to ride and the meandering nature of it was fun.











At the end it's a Southerly turn and into a small town, on Sunday everything is shut in Germany, so it was gloriously quiet and still. Out the other side, the road again heads off straight through a forest and the cars are speeding past like there on a motorway, for me though, I have a lovely smooth and quiet track to ride on.




The road continues to meander through forests and quiet villages, it's all very pleasant and tranquil. Several kilometres later and I'm riding into the village of Weinhausen with it's famous old Abbey dating back to the 13th century. I stop by the old water mill and look longingly at the nearby coffee shop, shame some numpty has forgot his wallet!





The streets here are all cobbled and the houses are the old wooden frame style that's common around here.





From here the road continues South for a couple more kilometres before I turn off and onto the cycle track next to the river which will bring me back to my town. The track is hard packed gravel, but it's recently been resurfaced and at times they have been a bit over generous with the pea gravel, which, with 25mm tires can be a bit entertaining. 





A mix of tracks and roads brings me the last kilometres back into town and through the centre the low sun reflects off the old houses and shops, some of which date back to the 15th century.






A nice ride all told and a nice change to take the Bamboo bike out, though it was bitterly cold today, just 5 degrees and in total 35 kilometres.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Mar 2022)

First ride back after a heavy chest infection, a week or two recovering then covid 🙈


----------



## geocycle (6 Mar 2022)

Lovely day for a ride, light frost overnight but bright and not too windy. Last week was west to the Lakes so this week went east to the Dales. Headed out toward Ingleborough and up on to the old road to Clapham at the aptly named Cold Coates. Got really chilly as I climbed and the easterly headwind was sharp. Through Austwick and stopped to help a guy with a broken derailleur, then up past Penyghent to Settle. The Naked Man was bursting… so went to the bike shop cafe opposite. All very friendly. Then lovely ride home through Keasden with the wind behind me. 58 miles and 1120m of climbing.


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Mar 2022)

A beautiful day in North Yorkshire. Out on the Tricross at 10.30am for a March Gran Fondo. Out to Boroughbridge followed by a loop to Cawood. 65.4 miles with an average of 15 mph.


----------



## gavgav (6 Mar 2022)

I’ve been up in the Lake District for a week, with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, and we managed to get out for 3 rides, all of which were in beautiful sunny weather. Chilly and layers were needed, but can’t complain for this time of year.

Sunday 27th
We finally got my 50k challenge entry in for February, with plenty of climbing as well. We set out along the eastern side of Coniston lake, to High Nibthwaite, Lowick and then up to Spark Bridge, before descending to Bouth.

The scenery down there, across to Rusland is some of my favourite and a little more off the beaten track than some of the touristy areas. The climb up from Crosslands was as steep as I remember it, but better on my own bike this time, rather than the hired bike from September.

The descent to Graythwaite makes it worthwhile and then also down to Cunsey. There is then quite a climb back up to Far Sawrey and Near Sawrey, where we followed quieter lanes around to Esthwaite water, before the main road to Hawkshead.

I’d got a bit ahead of Phil and Doug, as Doug was suffering with some cramp after 20 miles, so I paused on the far side of the village, for them to catch up. We then climbed up to Outgate and then onto the Drunken Duck Inn, where some lovely Barngates beer was enjoyed. I’d caught a farmer up, on the climb, who was in his buggy shepherding sheep into another field. I laughed when 4 made a bolt for it up the road, but the sheepdog soon sorted that out!!

After the pub, the legs were a bit stiff and we had the climb up Hawkshead Hill to contend with, which was punctuated by the remnants of a massive tree down on the side of the road. Indeed there was plenty of evidence across the Lake District of how many trees had succumbed in storm Franklin.

The descent back down to Coniston was fun and we arrived back at the house with 34.46 miles done and 2915ft of climbing.

Tuesday 1st
Another beautiful day and we got out for a shorter, but no less hilly ride across to the Langdales. The route out started with a climb of Hawkshead Hill, from the opposite direction and then up to High Cross, as hard as ever!!

We then re traced our steps to the Drunken Duck, but no stop today, as we turned left and descended to Skelwith Bridge. The short section on the main road was quiet, before we climbed up to Elterwater, one of my favourite Lakeland villages. We were aiming for lunch at the excellent Britannia Inn, but first had a challenge to undertake. Phil wanted to climb up the pass to Blea Tarn, but Doug and I didn’t think our legs were up for that and so we took the road up through Chapel Stile, to then meet Phil at the bottom of the pass, wondering who would get there first. To be fair, it was always likely to be us as Phil had more miles and climbing to do!! In the end we were about 25 minutes ahead.

We’d got a bit cold whilst waiting and so the descent back down the valley to the pub was bracing, we’d let Phil go ahead to enjoy his faster speed and hopefully get a table. We joined him to find all tables taken, but one soon became free and I enjoyed an Elterwater Gold beer and Cumberland Sausage sandwich, yummy!

We left the pub and had the hard climb up to the 3 Shires Inn, before we left the roads and enjoyed the nicely resurfaced gravel paths up to Tilberthwaite, before descending and along the exhilarating gravel path from Yewdale, which Doug and I possibly pressed on along a bit too fast, but it was fun!!

We then went down to the lake at Coniston and I enjoyed a Hot Chocolate with cream, lovely. We took the route across the fields, to get back to the house, which was covered in sheep muck and made a mess of the bikes!

25.05 miles and 1974 ft of climbing today.

Friday 4th
2 days of rain relented and so we were able to get out and enjoy our last day, on the bikes. We sort of had a route in mind, but wanted to “wing” it a bit and I was secretly hoping to get my March 50k entry in……it turned out to be our longest Lakes ride ever!

The same route out to Barngates was followed and then we descended and joined the gravel off road path, before climbing up to Wray Castle. We half thought of then descending to the Windermere lake shore path, but it had been closed earlier in the week due to trees being down and so we decided to stick to the road up to Colthouse. We had a moment along there, on a descent, where I approached what I though was water running across the road, but was actually a ruddy deep pothole! I slammed the brakes on and hit it, just about stayed on the bike, water bottle flying up in the air, closely followed by Doug who hit it as well! Thankfully no damage was done, but the roads up there are in a dreadful condition.

From Hawkshead we decided to follow the main road along to Graythwaite and down to Lakeside. It was fairly quiet and wind assisted, which was good fun, interspersed with the big climb.

We paused for lunch at Lakeside and then enjoyed the beautiful climb up to Finsthwaite, then across to Rusland and Oxen Park, using lanes we’d only ridden once before, always good to change things now and then. The climb to Oxen Park is long and before we got to Colton, Phil suggested we could take a short cut, as the 50k was easily going to be reached, so suggested we follow the Bandrake Head lane…..well, it may have been shorter but boy was it steeper! I really struggled up there, but then enjoyed the steep descent, where we encountered a van who pulled over for us, but as we waved him through he couldn’t get traction to begin with, but eventually did with a shake of his head and a chuckling remark that he didn’t think it was going to go then.

We then followed the Eastern side of Coniston, in the opposite direction to Sunday, legs were tired but the thought of another Hot Chocolate at the cafe, kept me going. As I checked my phone, upon reaching the cafe, I was totally shocked to read about the sad death of Shane Warne. As a cricketer myself, that upset me and took the edge off things a bit.

We arrived back with 37.83 miles on the clock and 3180 ft of climbing.

A fabulous week away and three great rides. Here are a few photos to convey the above


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2022)

1st Sunday of the month so time for a monthly challenge ride metric century the target ,Route planned was designed to grab some velo viewer squares above Derby city centre . Out the door at 0830 into blustery conditions and the wind had a bite to it . Anstey ,Newtown Linford and up Sharpley hill . Took my well worn route out to Diesworth where I turned left and climbed up to East Midlands Airport . Through Castle Donington took a cyclepath to Shardlow and came across a flooded underpass made it through without getting wet feet . Shardlow to Derby where the city centre was navigated via the cyclepaths along side the river . As soon as you leave the river valley it starts to climb . The big climb up to Quarndon past Allestree park was tough . Literally a couple of miles of out the city centre and I could be anywhere in the Peak District .A mile on the A6 to Duffield where I crossed the river to Little Eaton another big climb (drum hill I think ) out up towards Morley moor . A bit more climbing up to Coxbench I was the rewarded with some nice descending to Borrowash . More cyclepaths and a walk over a footbridge to get over the A52 . Skirted round Derby to Elvaston and back to Shardlow to retrace my route home ,71 miles done with 3500ft of upness at a slow (for me ) 13.8mph . Got the 6 velo viewer squares I wanted, these are getting harder to nab it was 30 miles to the 1st square today .


----------



## Mike_P (6 Mar 2022)

Saturday and an errand for starters on the ebike; a print the label in store parcel and a look at the options gave a store on the Otley Road as being convenient as it had tubular post and rail fences. Through a pretty wet in places Country Park, down Penny Pot




up Cornwall Road and through the Pine Woods, aka UCI circuit, only to find the store could not take any more parcels due to the bag being full. So back to the circuit for the decent alongside Valley Gardens and a more successful deposition of the parcel; the ebike secured to a road sign pole.
The other destination was Sainsburys; had a voucher for £5 worth of Nectar points valid only on Saturday but a few spots of rain become heavier and once back across the Otley Road via a left turn on right turn off I decided I was getting too wet and turned round; this time I went for a right turn on left off Otley Road and a motorist gave me right of way Further on as I waited to cross the A61 not only had the rain stopped but it was back to sunny blue skies.
Decided to revert to the intended destination by following the reverse of the normal return route; there was a bit of light rain on the bridleway towards the show ground. Stayed dry for the return whilst I mused over how had the receipt come to over £10. At home I noted the 1kg bag of applies listed twice – that will be an interesting conversation with customer services next time, “No I do not have a horse”. 10.66 miles with 885ft of elevation

Sunday and the Defy up Humps and a Hill and via Bilton Lane and Bilton Hall Drive to the A59 down to Knaresborough. Stationary traffic heading up Bond End from High Bridge so turned onto Waterside; speed falling to walking pace at frequent intervals. Onto Abbey Road the vertical cliff was well illuminated.




An annoying rattle developed; I stopped after crossing the Nidd on the B6164 and immediately spotted a missing mudguard fixing bolt; had a spare in the saddle bag. Through Little Ribston dark clouds became dominant and I reached the second word ABC of North *D*eighton.




Did not spot the rear mudguard had become so elongated beyond the wheel.
Headed west to Spofforth for a snack break in the Millennium Green; then up the deceptive lump at Aketon (15.4% max)




and upwards through Follifoot.




A brief encounter with the A658 then south west along Pannal / Follifoot roads and another lump (14.1% max).




Through Pannal, road still in need of resurfacing, and onto the Pine Woods as a reverse of yesterdays route before cutting down pass Oakdale Golf Club to largely reverse the initial outbound route. 22.98 miles 1473ft climbed 12.5mph avg.


----------



## AndreaJ (6 Mar 2022)

A lovely sunny day at last and after a long route planning discussion on WhatsApp our usual group split into 2 with half wanting to head up the Horseshoe Pass and half definitely not wanting to. We all met up at the usual time and 4 headed for Llangollen and the other 4 of us set off through Ellesmere to Lee along the newly resurfaced lane through Weston Lullingfields to Baschurch. Turned to Ryton XI Towns and over the A5 surprisingly easily at Shottaton crossroads to Knockin. Through Knockin past the famous Knockin Shop to Woolston , West Felton and Rednal. A brief stop while we decided if we were sticking to the plan of going up The Brow back to Ellesmere or the flat way via Hordley. We decided to stick to the plan and turned for Lower Frankton and up to Welsh Frankton before the long downhill back to Ellesmere and our usual coffee stop before heading back home. 
All the route after Baschurch was new with some amazing views across to Wales and some lovely villages even if some of the roads were a bit rough! 43.8 miles.


----------



## Donger (6 Mar 2022)

Exactly 25 miles today. Didn't go on the club ride, but went out the same way until turning off for Arlingham. Never got remotely near club speed, and was pretty tired doing just over half the distance of a typical club ride. Heart rate took quite a while to return to normal afterwards, but I'm definitely making progress. Not taking any risks by going too far or too fast, just steadily increasing the distance without sending the old ticker into overload. My longest post-covid ride so far.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Mar 2022)

** Copied/ edited from Metric Half Chatzone**

Took advantage of my day off and set out for a leisurely tootle down to Lutterworth and back via Wolvey and Nuneaton. Quite draughty throughout especially heading down to Lutterworth. The wahoo then decided to play silly buggers today and the navigation suddenly disappeared and wouldn’t return, despite refreshing everything, so there I was in the middle of Magna Park stopping seemingly every two minutes to check the map! Once over the A5, I knew the names of the villages I was hoping to pass through and just set out to get them by means of signposts and what have you.

The ‘winging it’ method paid off and it wasn’t long before I was in Nuneaton and familiar turf. From there it was all too familiar back roads before a seven mile or so stretch up the busy A447 back towards home and despite travelling in the complete opposite direction from Lutterworth the wind still felt head on at times! The route I had planned in komoot would have required me to turn right towards home once at the traffic lights in Ravenstone however being over 58 miles in at this point gave me the impetus to kick on to get the 62.14 I needed for the metric ton. I had to basically do a mini tour around Coalville itself in order to get the job done and oddly with about a mile to go my Bolt decided to start navigating again…. Great, but the original planned route never went anywhere near the road where it kicked back in again so I’m not sure what route that was following…

I managed it though and got home having done 62.4 miles and 2700 feet of upness on a cold, sunny but blowy day! Timelapse video attached.


View: https://youtu.be/4fapCn3pA-o


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2022)

As @gavgav has already mentioned, he, Doug and I were in the Lakes for a holiday last week staying near Coniston and for the first time in ages we took our own bikes. This is the first chance I've had to log on since getting back so apologoes for the late write ups:

*27th of Feb:* Gav hadn't done his 50km ride for the month and with a poor forecast for the next day this was the only opportunity to stay in the challenge. We set out heading round the north of Coniston Water and over the climb to Brantwood to take the lane alongside the eastern shore. We took our time and enjoyed the fabulous scenery as we worked our way along to High Nibthwaite, Lowick Bridge then Spark Bridge and the climb over to Bouth. Around here I noticed an odd noise - something rubbing, or could it be a bearing giving notice? Whatever it was I couldn't immediately pinpoint it.

Working our way up the Rusland Valley Gav almost collided with an errant dog. At our next photo/drink stop I noticed the cause of the rubbing noise - one of the brake return springs had somehow managed to come adrift so the rear brake was dragging on one side only.

The climb from Crosslands on the road to Graythwaite is a long drag and steep in places. Near the start of it we found the road being cleaned of a thick layer of cattle poo and all hoped that none of us would get a puncture before we could wash it off the tyres. Doug started to struggle on the climb and needed a few stops for a breather. By the time he got to the top he was complaining of his legs starting to cramp up which wasn't a good sign.

We enjoyed the descent to Graythwaite Hall and the steep and twisty one to Cunsey. The climb back up to Far Sawrey was rather slow going as was the one into Near Sawrey. Having turned to head round the western shore of Esthwaite Water it seemed that Doug wasn't doing too badly but as we neared Hawkshead the cramp came back with a vengeance on one of the short climbs and he had to stop. After that it came back again regularly so we made slow progress to Outgate (where Doug overshot the junction we wanted) and up to the Drunken Duck.

After having refreshments the climb of Hawkshead Hill had to be tackled. This was very slow with lots of stops leading to Gav getting worried when he reached the top and Doug and I didn't show up. We got there eventually though and enjoyed the long descent back to lake level. A tough ride for Doug but he did well to get round and Gav stays in the 50km a month challenge.

34.4 miles at 9.9 mph average with a 33.9 mph top speed showing on my speedo.





View from the head of Coniston Water.





Following the lake shore. I took three shots of this scene and, annoyingly, all have my finger in shot.





A pause for a bite of chocolate and a drink at Lowick Bridge.





Looking across the valley to Rusland Hall.





At the top of the climb from Crosslands. A good time to have a lunch break.





Having dropped down to Cunsey we get a good view to Windermere.





Approaching Near Sawrey.





Plenty of signs of recent storm damage near Esthwaite Water.





Refreshments at the Drunken Duck.





The remains of a fallen tree on Hawkshead Hill has narrowed the road a bit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2022)

*1st of March:* The weather on the Monday was wet all day so taking a rest day was no problem. The Tuesday looked good though so we planned for a slightly shorter ride.

The day dawned frosty and as the sun came up, patchy fog formed so our start was delayed a little while to allow everything to clear a bit. Layered up we ventured out and rode to the head of the lake again then started the climb of Hawkshead Hill. Having had some success on my own bikes I had done an adjustment on Doug's bike which I hoped would help and also made some suggestions about technique having noticed how he had been trying to furiously spin up every incline. These seemed to work and he made it up the hill with just a handful of short rest stops.

We enjoyed the descent to the Drunken Duck where this time we took a left and headed for Skelwith Fold then Skelwith Bridge. There is a path to Elterwater from here but we weren't sure how busy it would be on one of the few sunny days expected this week so stayed on the road instead, which was fine.

Before reaching Elterwater I parted from Gav and Doug to head off on my own up Little Langdale then to Blea Tarn. This was a great bit of riding but very hilly. I caught a group of walkers at the top of the steepest bit and got a "Well done!" for my efforts.

When I dropped down into Great Langdale (having avoided various sheep in the road on the way down) Doug and Gav had been standing round a while and were feeling the cold a bit. They urged me to head on at my own pace and hopefully grab a table at the Britannia ready for when they arrived. Unfortunately there weren't any free when I got there but we didn't have to wait very long before one was free so were able to enjoy lunch and a pint there

Moving on again and the legs had stiffened up a bit during our break so it was a slow start on the way up the climbs to Little Langdale (my second visit) wheer we turned off onto the cycle route to Tilberthwaite. Apart from having to manhandle the bikes across a footbridge (to avoid a knee-deep ford), the path is quite a good one but the climbing seemed to go on and on. The descent on tarmac the other side is worth it before joining another gravel trail that helps avoid the worst of the busy road back into Coniston.

We decided to drop down to the Bluebird Cafe by the lake shore and finished off the ride with a hot drink here before tackling the last bit of path. Rather a lot of sheep poo along here - a shame because the bikes had rinsed off quite nicely on the wet roads.

26.7 miles for me at 9.3 mph average. Doug did really well on this one - the adjustment does seem to have helped.





At High Cross - the summit of Hawkshead Hill.





Our first look at the Langdales from Skelwith Fold.





The view into Elterwater.





Heading into Little Langdale for the first time. The pass I'm taking isn't as extreme as the ones advertised. Another day perhaps?.....





This is where my route splits off. Only a 25% gradient signed for my road.









A couple of views at Blea Tarn. 





At the Britannia Inn.





I thought the road up Little Langdale was pretty hilly but it seems there is also a "challenging option".





Having taken the path to Tilberthwaite there is a nice bit of downhill from here.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2022)

*4th of March: * After a couple of pretty wet days we got a final chance for a ride on the Friday. Although we had a rough idea of where we wanted to end up, we were winging it a bit. Quite a few of the off-road paths are still closed due to clearing up storm damage so our plan was made as flexible as possible.

To start with we headed to the head of the lake again and another ascent of Hawkshead Hill. This time Doug was clearly getting on better on the hill and when Gav and I stopped for a photo it took quite a while to catch up again. At High Cross the access to Grizedale was stillmarked as closedso we couldn't do the tour through the forest we had in mind. instead we dropped down past the Drunken Duck (again) and carried on down the hill to Pull Woods and took the path heading through the estate towards Wray Castle.

At the castle gatehouse we did think about taking the path alongside the shore of Windermere. We knew this had been closed earlier in the week but there were no signs at all so we couldn't be sure of the current status and decided to stick with the road rather than have to turn back up a long hill. Heading for Colthouse Gav and Doug had a bit of a moment when a flow of water across the road turned out to be hiding a deep pothole theat couldn't be seen until it was too late to stop. Both hit it and one of Gav's water bottles went flying. Fortunately no other harm was done but it could have been quite the tumble if they had been carrying more speed at the time.

Reaching Hawkshead we decided to take the main road to Lakeside - this is the easier of the options we could have taken but there are still some tough climbs to tackle. This is made up for by some good long descents once past Graythwaite. We paused for lunch at the steamer pier at Lakeside which has some great views. Knowing the next climb out of Newby Bridge is a tough one I suggested an alternative - retracing our steps to Low Stott Park then taking the road through Finsthwaite. This turned out to be a good move as it is scenic and a gentler climb. A lost van driver provided a bit of a distraction as he blocked the road then an unexpected closure was fortunately just at the junction where we wanted to turn off anyway.

A long descent on a narrow lane brought us down to the Rusland Valley again where we took a tour up one side of the valley then back along the other side following the signs for Oxen Park. I've followed this route once before and I'd forgotten quite how the road seems to keep going up and up. On reaching Oxen Park I remembered that taking a right would cut the corner and avoid Spark Bridge so I suggested this and the others agreed. Unfortunately, although I correctly remembered where the road comes out I had completely forgotten the big hills on this lane and I don't think that Gav and Doug were thinking of me fondly as they struggled up the steep inclines and over numerous false summits. The view from the top cheered everyone up though and the steep descent was quite thrilling. We met a van trying to come up on one of the steeper bits and it seemed like he might get stuck where he'd put a wheel into the mud to squeeze past us.

Everyone was a bit low on energy by now so we were a bit slow along the eastern shore of Coniston Water. Fortunately going in this direction it does seem to flow a bit more until you get near Brantwood. On the way up the climb here another rider overtook us like we were stood still.

A pub stop had been discussed but a cafe stop seemed more sensible so we ended up at the Bluebird Cafe again. We finished off on the road this time so as not to get the wheels covered in sheep poo again.

37.7 miles for this one at 9.8 mph average. Gav has got his March challenge ride covered early and we believe that this is the longest ride we've done in the Lakes. Doug did really well again, without any of the issues that dogged him on the first ride.





At the head of Coniston Water again.





The path through Pull Woods.





At the gatehouse for Wray Castle.









A couple of shots from Lakeside.





Finsthwaite.





Bandrake Head.










After a long and challenging climb the views that greeted us at the summit of Bessy Bank Lane.





Riding past Brantwood for the last time this holiday.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Mar 2022)

Up to date now. Today's ride.

Now that Spring is hopefully on the way I decided to fit the new wheels I have for the Hawk along with the Vittoria Randonneur tyres I got last summer. A test ride was called for so I headed round one of my regular routes: Condover, Berrington, Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor and back via Condover again.

Althoug it's fairly sunny the easterly wind was quite brisk and cold. I wasn't quick getting to Condover and Lyons Lane wasn't much better. From Berrington I headed into Cross Houses but unexpectedly found the road closed there so had to double back and took a chance that the other lane which comes out onto the A458 would be clear of the closure - which it was.

At Cound the flag of St. Piran was flying today. The climb to Harnage seemed a plod with the wind still against me but I knew when I changed direction for Cound Moor I'd have the tailwind I'd been hoping for. That lasted until Acton Burnell then I lost the assistance except for a small section near Longnor.

Turning northwards I was getting along okay but the crosswind wasn't helping and didn't until after Condover. There was a bit of a moment near Gonsal Quarry when a BMW came at me fast on my side of the road - from the grin on the drivers face it was pretty deliberate.

25 miles at 13.2 mph average. I'd hoped it might be a fairly quick ride on the lighter tyres but the weather conditions weren't helpful. Otherwise a decent test ride.


----------



## theloafer (8 Mar 2022)

well i made it out of the door this morning ,which was better than yesterday. the planned ride in my head was soon abandoned as it appears to be chillier than it looked . decided to pop in and see a good friend who we laid to rest last Thursday at north road cemetery Spennymoor, which lets me ride a long the Auckland way cycle track  .
past a field with Shetland ponies and got chatting to a guy who was feeding them apples . dropped into spennymoor called in and had a few words with Andy (rip mate), then head off round the corner to see my mate pete for a natter and coffee dam he was not in  .
so time to plan fastest way home as fingers felt they were dropping off . only 22 miles which is short for me .. need to MTFU.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6792578413


----------



## bagpuss (8 Mar 2022)

Today's ride was one that consisted of 'flat with lumpy bits in the middle' for David and myself. Heading to Uttoxeter from Derby via Etwall, Scropton, Sudbury and downhill from Doveridge. Taking an early lunch in Uttoxeter, we then headed through Stramshall and spinning gradually up & down the undulating road to Hollington. Turning right just before the village, we headed down the line of the old Roman road with a view to turning down to Croxton Abbey. However, it was closed due to works, so we carried on and took the left turn onto Nabb Lane, and over to Alton. We cruised through the village of Alton, down Horse Road and on to the lovely Churnet Valley. Here we spun our wheels along Red lane in delightful countryside enjoying the early spring sunshine. Passing The Ramblers Retreat cafe, which for many years was a mecca for cyclists from all over the North Midlands, into the village of Oakermoor, and over the river Churnet, here a sharp right turn up to the village of Farley. This road is a gradual rise, the sort that saps your legs. We took the left hand turn, which takes you along the back of Alton Towers, passing the JCB estate of Wootton Park. From here we had a lovely coast downhill to Prestwood, and to a further coffee stop at Denstone. Suitably refreshed, we headed towards Rocester. David says, having spied a bird hovering in the field, what sort of raptor is that? I had a look at the bird, spying that it was suspended from a large carbon pole, I said that it is one you need to go the Specsavers for! (It was set up to scare pigeons etc.) After a few moments of chuckles all round, we ambled through the village of Rocester and up the climb of Marston Bank to the village of Marston Montgomery. From Marston Montgomery we had one good climb to do, up to Vernons Oak Farm. The final part of our ride took us downhill into Boylestone, spinning our wheels through more lovely countryside, now with a tail wind. Through the village of Church Broughton, Sutton on the Hill, and finally through Dalbury Hollow and back to Allestree. A cracking ride in cool spring sunshine.





Route of the former Churnet Valley railway.




Bagpuss.




David .




Denstone College


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Today's ride was one that consisted of 'flat with lumpy bits in the middle' for David and myself. Heading to Uttoxeter from Derby via Etwall, Scropton, Sudbury and downhill from Doveridge. Taking an early lunch in Uttoxeter, we then headed through Stramshall and spinning gradually up & down the undulating road to Hollington. Turning right just before the village, we headed down the line of the old Roman road with a view to turning down to Croxton Abbey. However, it was closed due to works, so we carried on and took the left turn on to Nabb Lane, and over to Alton. We cruised through the village of Alton, down Horse Road and on to the lovely Churnet Valley. Here we spun our wheels along Read lane in delightful countryside enjoying the early spring sunshine. Passing The Ramblers Retreat cafe, which for many years was a mecca for cyclists from all over the North Midlands, into the village of Oakermoor, and over the river Churnet, here a sharp right turn up to the village of Farley. This road is a gradual rise, the sort that saps your legs. We took the left hand turn, which takes you along the back of Alton Towers, passing the JCB estate of Wootton Park. From here we had a lovely coast downhill to Prestwood, and to a further coffee stop at Denstone. Suitably refreshed, we headed towards Rocester. David says, having spied a bird hovering in the field, what sort of raptor is that? I had a look at the bird, spying that it was suspended from a large carbon pole, I said that it is one you need to go the Specsavers for! (It was set up to scare pigeons etc.) After a few moments of chuckles all round, we ambled through the village of Rocester and up the climb of Marston Bank to the village of Marston Montgomery. From Marston Montgomery we had one good climb to do, up to Vernons Oak Farm. The final part of our ride took us downhill into Boylestone, spinning our wheels through more lovely countryside, now with a tail wind. Through the village of Church Broughton, Sutton on the Hill, and finally through Dalbury Hollow and back to Allestree. A cracking ride in cool winter sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 634416
> 
> ...


I rode through Allestree on Sunday did the climb past the park to Quorndon . The cafe at Denistone is another frequented by us Leicester bunch on longer rides that way


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Mar 2022)

13 rider said:


> I rode through Allestree on Sunday did the climb past the park to Quorndon


Burley’s Lane?


----------



## 13 rider (8 Mar 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Burley’s Lane?


Think that's the one . Amazing how 2 miles prior I'm in the city centre then you climb past the park and you could be in the peak District proper


----------



## bagpuss (8 Mar 2022)

Burley lane is a good stiff climb from the A6 .Last Saturday I finished a ride by going up the hill from Kedleston road {there is a lot of new homes been built here on the LHS]. The ascent up into Quarndon is a good pull .You pass the Joiners Arms on your right. Fine views or Alport heights to your left from the top. There is also the Woodlands road climb which is the lesser of the three .

Planning a ride to Bradgate park in April .


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Mar 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Burley lane is a good stiff climb from the A6 .Last Saturday I finished a ride by going up the hill from Kedleston road {there is a lot of new homes been built here on the LHS]. The ascent up into Quarndon is a good pull .You pass the Joiners Arms on your right. Fine views or Alport heights to your left from the top. There is also the Woodlands road climb which is the lesser of the three .
> 
> Planning a ride to Bradgate park in April .


Yes it is a good old slog indeed! The Joiners Arms is a great place- it has the same owners as Bulls Head at Repton and White Swan at Walton on Trent (or at least it did) top drawer food and service at all three! Yeah you can drop into Quarndon from Burley Lane and either turn off for Kedleston and the countryside or keep going back towards town past bottom end of Allestree and the uni. Very diverse indeed, but the views of the Dales are amazing! No wonder the house prices are premium round those parts!

Bradgate park is pretty much on @13 rider ‘s doorstep- he could fall out of bed into there I’m sure!


----------



## bagpuss (9 Mar 2022)

As you go up Woodlands road you pass the water tower on your right .Quarndon ,I refer to the millionaires row . 
A lot of lanes from Quarndon to choose from . The Common leading to Woodfall lane and onto BurlandGreen lane is a delight .
Many years ago I worked in Woodhouse Eaves , so I know that area a bit .


----------



## bagpuss (9 Mar 2022)

Spoke to David this morning . One stat of yesterdays ride .Climbing total 1446 m in total just over 4750 ft . No wonder I slept like a log .


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Mar 2022)

Yes, I ride around Woodhouse Eaves regularly particularly up and down Beacon Hill- quite often to go meet the other Leicestershire lot at Quorn. More down than up though!!


----------



## geocycle (9 Mar 2022)

@gavgav @Rickshaw Phil loved your lakes reports. I do like that area of the lakes especially the road east of Coniston. The view from Brantwood is one of the best anywhere. The cafe used to be excellent but had gone a bit upmarket last time I was there. I’m also a big John Ruskin fan!


----------



## bagpuss (9 Mar 2022)

^^^^ Ditto^^^^


----------



## 13 rider (9 Mar 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Burley lane is a good stiff climb from the A6 .Last Saturday I finished a ride by going up the hill from Kedleston road {there is a lot of new homes been built here on the LHS]. The ascent up into Quarndon is a good pull .You pass the Joiners Arms on your right. Fine views or Alport heights to your left from the top. There is also the Woodlands road climb which is the lesser of the three .
> 
> Planning a ride to Bradgate park in April .


I live a mile away ! . If you plan to ride through the park it gets very busy and is slow riding . Route wise I cross the Trent a Swarkstone bridge . Then head for Belton ,Shepshed down Beacon hill to Woodhouse to get to the far end of the Park then through to Newtown Linford . Any advice just shout up


----------



## bagpuss (9 Mar 2022)

Thank you . No worries for routes . I have ridden a few Audax events in that area . There was a 200k event in your area (Leic CTC ) I rode back in the 90's Went to the event and back by bike,ended up clocking 300K !?


----------



## AndreaJ (9 Mar 2022)

It was a bit breezy this morning and almost warm. Set off into the wind to Loppington and Burlton. Crossed over the Ellesmere road to Marton then into Baschurch having a bit of a wait at some road works while 2 lorries blocked the road. Got moving again and headed past the schools to Eyton and Myddlewood and Myddle, onto the Ellesmere road back into the wind to Harmer Hill. I was heading to Clive as I haven’t been that way for a while and having a choice of routes decided on Shotton Lane and Merry Lane to Sansaw Heath. Followed the stone wall around the Sansaw Estate, where the road is still as bad as the last time I was this way, to Yorton past the train station and up the bank to Clive before turning off back down again towards Wem. I don’t really like the Wem -Shrewsbury road so turned off to Tilley Green, Barkers Green, Aston and through Wem to Ryebank, Whixall and home. 
Spring seems to be appearing now lots of daffodils flowering, lambs in fields and primroses starting to flower. It was getting warm as well despite the wind. 
I also discovered that my new bike gets blown about by the wind more than the others do! 39.2 miles.


----------



## Old jon (10 Mar 2022)

Anyone would think it was difficult to go for a bike ride, looking at my meagre attempts this year. Went out and wimped out on Tuesday, just too cold and becoming colder. Today was better though. Promises of temperatures in double figures, and likely dry as well, persuaded me to take Bob Jackson out of the shed and ride south.

No matter which direction I intend to ride, passing the terracotta library is one way to avoid having to cross four lanes of traffic to make a right turn. And it is good to see it anyway. All the way through Hunslet this morning, then the climb to John o’ Gaunts. Down the hill to Oulton roundabout and carry on through Methley to Castleford. It is a bit wide open spaces along that way and the breeze was not kind.

A couple of left turns to the bridge. There is a weir a bit upstream, left, of the bridge, today decorated with what looked like the rusted hull of a working boat. Oooops. The road starts to rise soon after crossing the Aire, I reached Allerton Bywater and turned right. Avoiding the long climb to the A63 in favour of a short sharp rise through Fairburn, which I reached after riding through Newton and incidentally passing most of Fairburn Ings along the way.






















This is an anticlockwise ride, so turn left to climb a bit more hill and onto the A1246 which reaches the A63. Stay on that a short while and at the first possible opportunity turn off for Micklefield. The road is much less busy, and Micklefield is easy on the eyes too. Aiming for Aberford from here and I found more rising road, but gradual and therefore bearable. This was the A1 in the far off days of my youth, and Aberford was one of the many villages this road passed through. Sort of hard to believe now.



Barwick in Elmet next, along an up and down road that was quite tiring this morning. A bit more up to Scholes then turn left onto Leeds Road. Only as far as Seacroft then down South Parkway to the edge of Wyke Beck.Which takes me close enough to the Oakwood Clock to find my way home with ease, just what I needed after thirty six miles and a thousand feet of rising roads. And a grin, the longest ride so far this year.

Around the compass points, and a bit of rising road


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Mar 2022)

Spotted some red deer today on my Cheshire ride.

(They are lying down in back ground. I don't like to get too close.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Spotted some red deer today on my Cheshire ride.
> 
> (They are lying down in back ground. I don't like to get too close.)
> 
> View attachment 634728



Very impressive colour coordination on the bike...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

On the way back from work today...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Riding to the apartment from the family on Sunday.






The thing in the bag is a canvas for painting...


----------



## theloafer (10 Mar 2022)

warmer day today so off out by 10-30 went the reverse of my usual route. Eppleby cafe was stowed out (bloody cyclists) . so off in the direction to the A66 and greta bridge for a coffee and sausage sarnie



.sunny but chilly at times.. returned via Langton-bolam Royal oak ,dropped into shildon and back along the cycle track....
sarah was a little grubby so gave her a good wash and she looks stunning






...... 44 smiles




https://www.strava.com/dashboard/following/30


----------



## cwskas (10 Mar 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Up to date now. Today's ride.


Thanks, to all three of you. Those were some fine photos.


----------



## gavgav (10 Mar 2022)

My first ride after returning from holiday, a bit later setting out than most of my evening rides during the pandemic, as I returned to the office for the first time since last November. 

It was grey but fairly mild, with a breeze from the South East, which made it hard going over to Dad’s, via Hook a Gate, Annscroft and Exfords Green. 

A slightly bizarre moment was experienced, as I turned onto the main road after Meole Village, to find a chap with a broom, brushing the road! My guess is that he was brushing sand over a spillage of some sort, but he didn’t look like an official council chap, wasn’t wearing any hi-viz and was leaping out of the way of traffic coming around the tight bend 

Had half an hour chatting to dad, before heading home via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots. A nice tailwind from King Street, but light rain started about a mile from home.

14.96 miles at 11.9mph avg.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2022)

geocycle said:


> @gavgav @Rickshaw Phil loved your lakes reports. I do like that area of the lakes especially the road east of Coniston. The view from Brantwood is one of the best anywhere. The cafe used to be excellent but had gone a bit upmarket last time I was there. I’m also a big John Ruskin fan!





bagpuss said:


> ^^^^ Ditto^^^^





cwskas said:


> Thanks, to all three of you. Those were some fine photos.


Thanks. I'm glad you liked.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2022)

Yesterday's ride: I was able to get out into an afternoon that was bright, sunny and not too cold but was quite windy. I tend to favour a hilly route when it's very windy as I'm going to be slow anyway so being a bit slower because of a headwind doesn't matter much (odd logic perhaps, but it works for me )

A dog walker commented that "That headwind isn't helping" as I climbed Lyth Hill and I brightly responded "No, but it'll be nice on the way back"........ We'll come to that in a bit.

I got quite buffeted by the cross wind from Exford's Green to Plealey but it didn't seem too bad heading up the climb to Oaks as it was a bit sheltered. I took my usual back way to Pulverbatch by riding around the edge of Broom Hill then headed for Wilderley and Smethcott. It had been pretty nice riding so far despite getting blown about but it had taken a while so I decided not to do the longer version of the ride and instead head into Leebotwood.

I'd been looking forward to that tailwind, which should be directly behind me, however as did my last stint directly into the wind it seemed that it wasn't as difficult as earlier. When I finally turned to have it behind me I was getting along quite smartly along the old Roman Road to Longnor but felt that surely I could have been going a bit quicker. At my drink stop near Longnor the wind didn't feel blustery like it had earlier and that appeared to be the case the rest of the way through Ryton, Condover and back up to the A49. Yes, I could tell that I had a tailwind but I wasn't getting the benefit I'd hoped.

Something that cheered me up not far from home was coming up to a junction with a favourable gradient and the tailwind, and being able to accelerate away quicker than the driver behind me expected. Silly but it felt good.

24.3 miles for this one at 11.9 mph average.

Checking the Met Office website later on I found that while I was riding _into _the wind it was around 24 gusting to 37mph then when I had it behind me it had dropped to just 11mph without any recorded gusts. Isn't that just typical. 





The usual view from the top of Lyth Hill.





Looking in the direction of Oaks the cloud looks a bit threatening. It did stay dry throughout though.





Fresh new tarmac on the road to Habberley. A good incentive to ride that way and sample it fairly soon.





Usual view to the Wrekin between Pulverbatch and Wilderley. The sunshine was nice.


----------



## roley poley (11 Mar 2022)

nearly squished a squirrel today as he leapt out of the bushes on the tow path but he did an impossible squiggle back to the bushes saving me a swerve into the nav ...thanks tuffty


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Mar 2022)

Second ride with the new wheels and so far im very impressed with them. They are very quick to pick up speed and they maintain a good amount of energy when you ease off the pedals and freewheel - and they will keep on rolling for quite a distance 

Do they feel any faster? I think so. It was a fairly breezy day in London today but even with headwind, not so fresh legs and a lot of traffic jams which had me waiting behind everyone else, I still managed finish the ride the same time as i normally do. I assume where i was losing time to traffic and headwind, I was picking back up when the wind eased off and and the road was clear to pick up more speed.

The rear hub does sound very very loud and angry when freewheeling though and it sounds more angry the faster im freewheeling, much to the point where ive already had a few looks from other road users. 

weather is looking warmer next week so i'll be sure to really put it through its paces.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2022)

Just a short trip up to Ipswich to collect the car after it had been MOT'd and serviced. Grey & drizzly with a strong tail wind - to the extent of a PR (25mph average) on a 1 mile flat bit while using a 1x flatbar bike & having to slow up to allow an oncomming bus & then a car to pass.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Mar 2022)

Ju





st





a quick loop on my mountain bike , a few off road bits. Blustery out!

https://www.strava.com/activities/6811767177


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Mar 2022)

We loaded our bikes into Davids car this morning for a quick drive into York to meet up with two others for a ride. The wind was brutal today but a lovely ride out to Church Fenton for Brunch and Cappuccino at the cafe on the airfield. I can highly recommend the poached eggs and mushrooms on sourdough 👍.
Fuelled up we headed back to York. 42.2 miles with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## gavgav (12 Mar 2022)

My brother Ade joined me for his first ride since last Summer, this morning, his idea as well! It was a nice sunny morning, with a keen wind from the South, which was behind us for the first half of the ride, but against us and stronger for the second half.

We followed the cycle paths up to Heathgates, where they have properly resurfaced the roundabout, but removed the green painted crossings that at least gave drivers a hint to let cyclists cross the busy 4 lanes…..no surprise with our clueless council.

We then dropped down through Sundorne and onto the old canal path at Pimley, following a lad on a bike who was smoking weed, so had that sickly smell to deal with until he headed off back into his house at Uffington.

We joined the roads there and climbed up to Upton Magna, then up East Haughmond, before enjoying the descent and loop back round to Upton Magna. From there it was along the Pelham road to Berwick Wharf and Atcham, where we crossed the old bridge just as a herd of canoes came through below, enjoying the sunshine on the river.

We then climbed up Chilton Lane and on to Betton Abbots and back to mine. Ade seemed to enjoy himself, keeping up with me mostly and so I’m hoping he will get out more this year, on his new bike and join me on some rides.

18.55 miles at 11.6 mph avg.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (12 Mar 2022)

Just under 50 miles work commute today literally “sent to Coventry” but rain stayed away and a very pleasant day was enjoyed


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2022)

2nd attempt this year at riding outside .
Steady pace and i still struggle on hills due to lack of condition and on stuff i need to get of the saddle i find it not very nice for the shoulder .Planned ride mate aka Phil who did his hip in decided to give it a miss as he had been rough in the night so i plodded around and the shoulder didnt hurt more as i rode it just got tired by the end and i think i need to raise the bars one spacer as i cant get down as low currently 
34 miles in total with a cake stop at about 19 miles.


----------



## geocycle (13 Mar 2022)

Had to be creative today. Forecast was for 24mph southeasterly winds all day so risked being hard work in at least one direction. Rather than abandon I decided to chance a more or least linear ride northward to Windermere and then use the train to get home. Route took me through the Arnside AONB and over to Levens. Crossing the Lythe valley was a bit hairy with side gusts but I reached the big climb of the day in good spirits. Tow Top up to High Newton is steep with some 20% sections and takes you up 200m from a standing start. Then Newby Bridge before taking the road up west side of Windermere. Had been going to refuel at Claife Station but the cafe was unexpectedly shut. Headed along the lakeshore road which becomes a track to Wray Castle where had an excellent late lunch. The track was a bit tricky on 25mm tyres and had suffered badly in Storm Arwen. I’d had it mind to retrace my tracks to the ferry but it would have been slow going and I had a train to catch. Instead, I continued north to Ambleside and then did the bare knuckle ride down the A road to Windermere. 50 miles exactly, ensured by two laps of the station car park, with 1200m of climbing.

Bike taking a breather at Lakeside.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Mar 2022)

Ou





t





wi





th





my Knees and bingo wings. Twas a little parky But very pleasant.
Just local lanes on my mountain bike, the long trek from Widey hill up th Darkie hill cross full of mud, and a sky full of buzzards.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6818712424


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Mar 2022)

Today was Sunday Social with the Nuneaton crew day, waking up at 6am and seeing the rain belt down outside I was a little reluctant and secretly praying that some or all of the lads would cancel! Needless to say that did not happen and just as well it would seem- by the time I left my house for the short drive down to Higham on the Hill near Nuneaton it had all but cleared up and the sun was shining! Parking up around 0830 and with half an hour to spare I began the three-and-a-half mile journey to the meeting point in Nuneaton. Arrived a tad early, three were already there and two quickly followed me so off we went! The first twenty miles were some new roads for me (I haven’t ventured too much south of the A5) including “reverse Maxstoke” and a few other punchy little rollers in the same 20 odd miles before crossing the A5 after descending Boot Hill, passing alongside Grendon and shortly back into Leicestershire and the familiar roads, with a superb tailwind blowing us to our eventual stop off at Harvey’s cafe in Twycross. A cracking little place that I did already know of, but as it’s only ten miles from home I never gave much consideration to as a cafe stop. But rest assured I will be back! 
From there, belly satisfied from bacon sandwich and coffee, we headed back south (and into the wind!) through Bilstone before picking up NCN 52 at Congerstone back towards Nuneaton, peeling off from the lads at Higham where my car was parked up. Nice to catch up and ride with the lads again after what seems like an age. Pretty much 45 miles on the button with 1800ft of upness. Superb ride, tough going at times with the wind and rolling hills but it stayed dry thankfully!!


----------



## cyberknight (13 Mar 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> Today was Sunday Social with the Nuneaton crew day, waking up at 6am and seeing the rain belt down outside I was a little reluctant and secretly praying that some or all of the lads would cancel! Needless to say that did not happen and just as well it would seem- by the time I left my house for the short drive down to Higham on the Hill near Nuneaton it had all but cleared up and the sun was shining! Parking up around 0830 and with half an hour to spare I began the three-and-a-half mile journey to the meeting point in Nuneaton. Arrived a tad early, three were already there and two quickly followed me so off we went! The first twenty miles were some new roads for me (I haven’t ventured too much south of the A5) including “reverse Maxstoke” and a few other punchy little rollers in the same 20 odd miles before crossing the A5 after descending Boot Hill, passing alongside Grendon and shortly back into Leicestershire and the familiar roads, with a superb tailwind blowing us to our eventual stop off at Harvey’s cafe in Twycross. A cracking little place that I did already know of, but as it’s only ten miles from home I never gave much consideration to as a cafe stop. But rest assured I will be back!
> From there, belly satisfied from bacon sandwich and coffee, we headed back south (and into the wind!) through Bilstone before picking up NCN 52 at Congerstone back towards Nuneaton, peeling off from the lads at Higham where my car was parked up. Nice to catch up and ride with the lads again after what seems like an age. Pretty much 45 miles on the button with 1800ft of upness. Superb ride, tough going at times with the wind and rolling hills but it stayed dry thankfully!!


harveys is a great cafe , it was one of my options today but went to fradely junction instead


----------



## bagpuss (13 Mar 2022)

My jaunt today in pictures from the half way point . Whilst the most of the trees are still naked .


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Mar 2022)

cyberknight said:


> harveys is a great cafe , it was one of my options today but went to fradely junction instead


I’ve been past it loads but as I said in my write up, too close to really consider as a stop unless I go from Nuneaton with the lads, then I can make a ride out of it. A similar thing with the Honey Pot (Beehive) at Rosliston, but I do have the luxury of popping to that one for lunch break on occasion!

I like Fradley Junction as well- but it can get very busy and I felt like it was done to death last year!


----------



## cyberknight (14 Mar 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> I’ve been past it loads but as I said in my write up, too close to really consider as a stop unless I go from Nuneaton with the lads, then I can make a ride out of it. A similar thing with the Honey Pot (Beehive) at Rosliston, but I do have the luxury of popping to that one for lunch break on occasion!
> 
> I like Fradley Junction as well- but it can get very busy and I felt like it was done to death last year!


you have to plan circular routes  ros is only 5 miles away for me but i have made a route that makes it into 30 miles


----------



## C R (14 Mar 2022)

Forecast for yesterday was windy but dry. Up early, aiming to set off around six, there was a sudden heavy downpour as I was having breakfast. The wind was driving the rain hard against the window, and my resolve to go for a ride started to dwindle. After confirming with the weather apps that it was indeed supposed to be dry, I forced myself to get out the door.

As it turned out, by the time I got the bike out of the garage the rain had stopped, and the wind was pushing the clouds away leaving a clear sky.

It was about quarter past six that I was on the way, with quite a lot of daylight already. I decided that I would do my Tewkesbury loop backwards, to use the protection of Bredon Hill against the headwind on the way out, so first destination was Pershore. The wind was hard work in places, but I had good cover in others. Progress was slow, because my legs are still not back due to lack of miles in the last few months.

Sun was out in a glorious morning, and the view of Bredon Hill as I headed towards Elmley Castle was fantastic. After a quick stop in Elmley I continued my ascent to Kersoe, were I was greeted by the sounds of young lambs finding their voices.

Next is Ashton under Hill, and then a slight downhill to Beckford. There's lots of pheasants in this lane, which tend to fly off away from the noise of the bike. Yesterday, though, there was a rather large one that sat on the road looking at me, it was well out of my way, so it wouldn't have needed to move, but at the last moment it decided to lift off in my direction, and I had to duck to avoid an impact. 

The wind was now mostly on my side, so I had to be careful when going past hedge gaps, but it rather helped in the short climb from Beckford Conderton.

It was a quick downhill from Conderton to Tewkesbury, so my average speed was improving a bit. I had the numpty of the day performing a close pass against incoming traffic just before the Shell petrol station. It wasn't until I reviewed the video that I noticed how close it was, and to top it off they had a dog in the back, with its head out of the window, which would have been very close to me as they went past. I've reported them, hopefully they'll get a letter.

Stopped for a snack at the Mythe Bridge, where the Severn is now fully back within its banks. 





The final stretch is now a gentle climb to Long Green, and then a flattish ride through Longdon towards Upton. I had a good tail wind along here, and managed about 18mph most of the way, which is rather quick for me.

Helpful as the wind was on my back, it made things interesting on my side along the short descent into Upton, I had to lean into the wind just to ride straight. 

Having survived the cross wind, the last bit was rather uneventful through Kinnersley and Pirton. 

Lovely ride, with my legs slowly getting there.

The map


----------



## cwskas (14 Mar 2022)

C R said:


> There's lots of pheasants in this lane, which tend to fly off away from the noise of the bike. Yesterday, though, there was a rather large one that sat on the road looking at me, it was well out of my way, so it wouldn't have needed to move, but at the last moment it decided to lift off in my direction, and I had to duck to avoid an impact.



That sounds like an idea for an entertaining thread.

Attack of the Pheasants, Peasants, Wild Non-Pedaling Things


----------



## Donger (14 Mar 2022)

This was just the ride I've been needing. Glorious sunshine and mild weather in Gloucestershire, and a chance encounter with a fellow covid-recovering clubmate that gave some encouragement as to the progress that is possible. Headed out to Arlingham intending to do my longest ride so far this year, and took the slightly hillier route via Priding and Fretherne, stopping off for a photo on the banks of the Severn:




After a short climb back away from the river, I took the Arlingham Road and a little detour to a little hamlet that I think of as The Land That Time Forgot, stopping to enjoy the duck pond and a look at this year's spring piglets:








Turned around at my usual turning point in Arlingham, looking across to Newnham on Severn and the Forest of Dean:




On the way back I came across Alex from the cycling club heading in the opposite direction. Six months ago he couldn't lift his arms high enough to grip the handlebars, his long covid was so bad. Now he's back doing hundred mile rides again, which was so encouraging to hear. That gave me a little boost, and made me decide to add another five miles to the ride, returning via Whitminster, Moreton Valence and Epney before doing a small detour to Elmore Back. I had never before left the road to visit Whitminster Church, (which is actually closer to Frampton than it is to Whitminster), so I put that right today:




On the way to Epney up Castle Lane, I called in on the wooden stags. It seems that in this year's rut there has been a clear winner as one of them is now hooves up:




Just as I was arriving close to my housing estate, I noticed a little plane up above having fun drawing a smiley face:




That was quite appropriate, as my mojo seems to be coming back, spring is in the air, and I was feeling quite well after a 30.8 miler ... my longest post covid ride.


----------



## Venod (14 Mar 2022)

Best ride of the year so far. beautiful sunny day South Westerly wind, so headed out on the CX, took the mudguards off this morning, a lot of tracks ( I found some mud) its been a while since I rode this course and a few new housing developments have appeared. I came up the Barnsley to Wakefield leg of the TPT, the old Barnsley/Wakefield canal was the fullest I have seen it, I usually go through the Nostall Priory estate, but decided to take the road home through Ackworth, a very enjoyable 43 mile.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (15 Mar 2022)

Cheat commute today 57 miles one way -home to Nottingham then an evening work meeting before catching the late train to Brum then a quick dash home through the mean streets ! 

The weather gods truly blessed me today clear blue skies and sunshine all day and a tailwind 👏👏👏


----------



## DCBassman (15 Mar 2022)

First ride of the year, bar the few miles of utility riding.
Bike: Revell mixte.






First ride in more than four months, in fact. No wonder it hurt...
Not quite cold enough for the ski gloves worn, not quite warm enough for fingerless gloves.
Anyhow, despite the hard work, it was good to be out again. Will try some more miles on Thursday, this time on the Scott.


----------



## bagpuss (15 Mar 2022)

Todays wanderings took David {aka Wallace} and myself {aka Gromit} to the chesse capital of Leicestershire.
Some what far less hilly that our last ride together . Out we rolled thro Shardlow and onto cycle route to Kegworth . Spinning via East Leak ,Wysall & Widmerpool . A short section of the A606 to Hicking Pastures turning here & gliding down to Hicking . Next to Long Clawson for lunch .
After much cake {that would be Gromit} We turned for the return leg through the Broughtons . Cruising into Willoughby on the Wolds here we headed up to Wysall and rejoined our outward route to Derby .All in all to good ride in the spring weather .







En route






^^^Long Clawson.^^^







Bit of elbow grease & it should polish up.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Todays wanderings took David {aka Wallace} and myself {aka Gromit} to the chesse capital of Leicestershire.
> Some what far less hilly that our last ride together . Out we rolled thro Shardlow and onto cycle route to Kegworth . Spinning via East Leak ,Wysall & Widmerpool . A short section of the A606 to Hicking Pastures turning here & gliding down to Hicking . Next to Long Clawson for lunch .
> After much cake {that would be Gromit} We turned for the return leg through the Broughtons . Cruising into Willoughby on the Wolds here we headed up to Wysall and rejoined our outward route to Derby .All in all to good ride in the spring weather .
> 
> ...


Some nice routes there . Could you smell the Stilton in Long Clawson ?


----------



## theloafer (15 Mar 2022)

planned a ride today a round trip to Durham. ... as the weather on wed is not great. found a diff route in and out of darlo (mostly cycle paths all the way to Longnewton . over to Thorpe thewles had a coffee and steak bake at wynyard cafe .feed a little friend lol ..off down to pick up NCN1 which where it all went pear shape lol at Shotting the NCN1 was diverted so like a good cyclist i followed ,saw to more then no more by now the Garmin was bleeping crazy so turned it off and just kept going till i found a road i knew . which ended up as the A690 , no problems am still alive .dropped into Durham up to nevilles cross and was back on track came back via the Deerness valley railway then to high grange up through Witton park Tindale Crescent Shildon and back down the cycle path home 72 smiles my longest ride this year legs are goosed 

https://www.strava.com/activities/6828388451


----------



## theloafer (16 Mar 2022)

a little ride out to Hamsterly to keep the old legs in ride mode .. before the rain comes...dam it arrived early . dropped down into Bishop Auckland and headed to the Auckland way cycle path to take me into Spennymoor to call in and see pete and the gorgeous JuJulie Tallentiremake a grand cup of coffee ) and to get out of the rain. ... it had not stopped when i headed for home so it was head down and bottom up






and did not get to wet thanks to my Gore bike wear






got 38 miles in lets see what tomorrow brings...liking this no working thing







https://www.strava.com/activities/6833361440


----------



## cwskas (17 Mar 2022)

Late again, but last Monday I decided I was going to try for 70 miles even though the winds were forecast from about 190 degrees at 18 kts gusting to mid 20s. I plotted a route that was north for about 30 miles, then more or less east for 10-12 miles, the remainder being mostly into the wind. The wind was forecast to slowly shift around to the north, so I thought that might work out to my advantage. Other than that the weather was going to be very nice.

I had not ridden enough so far this year to try such a long ride, but figured if I just took enough breaks I could handle it. The last 15 miles or so was really hard and I considered several times calling my wife to bail me out.  I need some new riding shoes and that was becoming very clear as pain in my feet below the cleat was the prime issue.

I managed to finish 64 miles and called it quits. A very enjoyable ride despite my overconfidence in my readiness.

64 miles, 5h37m, moving and 6h48m total time, 2,431 ft of climb. 11.4 mph average, 41.3 mph max going back into town.






















An attempt at a drive ride by video using my phone. I should have used the wide angle lens, I had the phone as far as away as fences would allow!


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2022)

cwskas said:


> Late again, but last Monday I decided I was going to try for 70 miles even though the winds were forecast from about 190 degrees at 18 kts gusting to mid 20s. I plotted a route that was north for about 30 miles, then more or less east for 10-12 miles, the remainder being mostly into the wind. The wind was forecast to slowly shift around to the north, so I thought that might work out to my advantage. Other than that the weather was going to be very nice.
> 
> I had not ridden enough so far this year to try such a long ride, but figured if I just took enough breaks I could handle it. The last 15 miles or so was really hard and I considered several times calling my wife to bail me out.  I need some new riding shoes and that was becoming very clear as pain in my feet below the cleat was the prime issue.
> 
> ...



If you use European Kms that's a century ride 100 and bit kms sounds more impressive


----------



## Old jon (17 Mar 2022)

The simplest thing can cut a ride short. I was told a parcel would be delivered, last Tuesday, after eleven a.m. Out of bed at a lot too early, pedal the Spa away, still lots too soon. Five miles into the ride, a text from the couriers showed up on the garthing. Parcel now being delivered between eight thirty and nine thirty. I did not (quite) say oh dear, but did turn around to return home.

Today, no expected anything. But I did have afternoon stuff to do, some of it bike related. No more early though, let’s have a gentle short ride instead. The Spa again, after the rain yesterday I did expect some mud and the tyres on that bike do have a tread pattern.

Around a bit of Holbeck to start with, and to the Armouries next. Down the riverside path, averagely busy this morning, and to Skelton Grange bridge. There is some work going on there, hidden behind sheeting of some sort, possibly to limit the spread of dust. Descending the stairway on the downstream side was a bit of a faff, more so than usual ‘cos the Spa is maybe three kilograms heavier than my other bikes.

And maybe my upper body strength needs a bit of looking after. No worry, no more stairs to anywhere today. Back across the canal at Fishponds Lock, and down that way past all the waterfowl.



Stay on the canalside after Woodlesford, finding the mud a bit more slithery than it might have been, and it is not far to Lemonroyd Marina. A bit more mixed surface riding from there, back across the river and start the ride through St Aidan’s RSPB. All the way to the cafe which looks tiny at the side of the drag line excavator. If you can see it at all in the photographs.

The Spa, and a bit of pond






Spa and excavator






All the way from the USA






And the mud even reached the headstock badge






Back on tarmac now, up to Swillington where a left turn eventually takes me across my outward track and to Station Lane in Woodlesford. Up to Holmsley Lane and then a right turn to John o’ Gaunts, and it is nearly all downhill from there to home. Which was a relief. Not the usual squiggle through Hunslet, but still a squiggle, then a slightly different way to my front door. Only nineteen miles, and just over a thousand feet of the upward stuff. Well enough for a smile, a most enjoyable pedal out.

Inevitably, the squiggly bits






and not much up and down


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Mar 2022)

I rode to Manchester along the Bridgewater canal path today, it's mostly tarmac from Dunham.

Here's the Engels statue in first street, Manchester.




Here's the Epping walk bridge in Hulme, Manchester, made famous by Joy Division in the late 1970's.
I had a cycle around Hulme, it has totally changed since I knew it in the early 1980's. The notorious Crescents are long gone.





Here's the Joy Division photo from the same location in 1979 by Kevin Cummins.


----------



## KnittyNorah (17 Mar 2022)

I had a very unambitious ride today - first to my favourite cafe for toast and coffee, and a nice sit-down and read of a rather interesting and thought-provoking book about the Great Silence after the end of the Great War - then on to the U3A's monthly meeting and AGM where,despite there being a cycling group as one of the interest groups, I was the only person to arrive by bike. As it's a folder I get to take it _inside_ the church where the AGM was held but I only put it behind a screen where the wheelbarrow, gardening tools and the traffic cones which read 'funeral' are stored, so it doesn't get onto sacred ground or anything! Back along the canal, the wild plum and sloes are in full bloom and in sheltered spots, hawthorn leaves are greening. 
The ducks are pairing off - with several polyamorous groupings! - and the lone swan who lost his/her mate last year is swimming backwards and forwards along his/her territory, looking beautiful, preening and awaiting a new love ... 
Male blackbirds are everywhere chasing rivals and potential rivals and passing an overgrown-with-ivy area, I saw flashes of flight from something tiny - probably wrens scouting for nesting spots. 
No pics as I dropped my camera and although it still appears to be working fine , I only seem to have half a display on the screen, so I've left it with a camera shop to be looked at; if it can be repaired it will be and if not, then I'll just have to learn to live with it until I can buy a new one.


----------



## theloafer (17 Mar 2022)

well forecast was good for today so up and out again..



.over my bowl of porridge i had altered my route 3 times but settled on the old daro 50 miler and i had not been to Northallerton in a while and my fav cafe stop for a sausage Sarine







.was a great day and my 4th ride this week ...bliss 74 smiles
https://www.strava.com/activities/6839587574 


























spotted at the cafe stop .. looks smart ...so wanted to give it a spin


----------



## Donger (17 Mar 2022)

Another 22 miles today .... in lycra shorts and short-sleeved top for the first time this year. Gorgeous sunny weather in Gloucestershire. Another plod around the usual local Severnside lanes, so I thought I'd take a few slightly different pictures from those I've posted before. The first five are all taken around Frampton-on-Severn, which isn't actually on the Severn at all, as it is separated from the river by the Gloucester and Sharpness Canal. It is a great little village, with a couple of pubs, a church and one of the longest village greens in England, featuring a couple of duck ponds:




















After a light oiling, the bike was rolling smoothly and silently, and on the way back from Frampton I had a great following wind. A pleasure to be out there. I stopped off at the riverbank in Epney on the way home. In this shot you can make out the distant Malvern Hills in the background:




My last stop was outside the gates to the local manor house , Elmore Court .... used these days as a chic wedding venue. I've always liked the white swan on the gate:




There's a nice little downhill freewheel to be had just after Elmore Court. Not long, but just enough to get you up from 0 to 25mph hardly turning a pedal. Always a nice way to finish a ride. It felt like Spring has really sprung now. Can't wait for this warmer weather to really set in.


----------



## bagpuss (18 Mar 2022)

^^^Lovely looking area for cycling ^^^ Just put it on my bucket list for a short break .


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Mar 2022)

Nowhere special today - just bimbling around cyclepaths, tracks and lanes then to Lidl for a week's shopping and back (mainly) along the Guild Wheel. Butterflies!! Tortoiseshells and Red Admirals around the fairy lane, where the daffodils, crocuses, hyacinths and flowering cherries are in full bloom. Also in the woodland I think I saw a brimstone in the dappled sunlight. Seems very early for butterflies but I suppose they've hibernated successfully and the warmth has woken them up. Here's hoping it's a decent summer to give them a bit of help.

I'm _very_ happy with the ease of loading and cycling with the luggage truss I had fitted and the matching Kanga rack at the front; I'd got so used to my basket on the handlebars that to see my wheel turning and my shopping still facing frontwards on the frame was a bit disorientating at first! My original front wire basket cable-tied onto the rear rack just fine, despite its height, so an order has now gone in for a proper rear basket. Having all the weight of my shopping on the frame and none of it elsewhere makes cycling considerably easier on my old legs, although even without the purchases, all the hardware makes the bike considerably heavier. It's all more-or-less removable if I'm just going out for 'pleasure' rather than using it for a week's shopping, though. The handy clip-on/off mount on the handlebars for the lightweight front wire basket will remain in place as the basket is a very useful thing for tossing a few lightweight 'day ride' items in and carrying into a cafe etc, when I don't need the carrying capacity of the Kanga rack. I am _very_ pleased with the truss and the rack, despite its considerable expense. 

Another lady of somewhat less-mature age than myself (maybe in her late 50s/early 60s)came alongside me as I was heading towards Lidl, and we rode alongside each other for a mile or so before she peeled off towards her home. I was very chuffed to find that I could still pedal and chat as I used to and I wasn't really holding her back noticeably. I recommended cycle.travel/map to her as she was bemoaning the difficulty of finding quiet, safe routes and the unpleasant task of getting oneself around or across busy junctions, when all you want is a nice afternoon's ride in the countryside ...


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Mar 2022)

Another 50km today with a sunny loop over to Swadlincote and back. Still nursing a dicky back, I switched to the Trek so as to have a more upright position and touch wood no negative consequences from that. It was a risk worth taking as it was just too good not to go out when I have a long weekend off! Although I was taking it steady, the legs felt good and the pace was fairly quick, certainly quicker than I was used to these past few months- it’s gotta be the bike! 
At Swad I thought I’d call in to see some colleagues who were installing a new substation and managed to get some light refreshment whilst I was there by getting the apprentice to make a cuppa! And he willingly provided some chocolate digestives to accompany said brew so all was very good indeed! 
Setting off from there I headed back through the South Derbyshire lanes, picking up Rosliston and Netherseal before crossing back over t’ border into Leicestershire at Acresford. Slight headwind as I made my way into Measham and Heather, but nothing as brutal as from the previous days.
Back home, 32 sunny miles in the bag and 1500 ft of up. 
The bib shorts also finally made their 2022 debut which was a good sign that spring is finally here!


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Mar 2022)

My regular 15.5mile city crit. Not a single 'clipless moment' though the pedals werent exactly tensioned up to the extreme.

PlanetX MTB shoes -- Really impressed with the first ride. Little to no flex at all in the carbon sole which makes stomping on the pedals quite enjoyable. You will walk a like you've had a few too many drinks when you have them on but on the plus side, the treads are made of a hard rubber so they are great walking on slippery supermarket floors or tarmac/pavement.

My old Shimano XC-61's were very slippery on supermarket floors due to their hard plastic treads but they did sound like i was marching across a parade ground with them on (which was fun and im very easily amused)

Sadly, the rubber will eventually wear out and even though PlanetX says they are replaceable, you have to get them from FLR directly as they are the people who made the shoe for PlanetX and not available anywhere else. They cost $45 (inc shipping) 

I will have to look and PX's cheaper shoe offerings when the time comes for a replacement.

Fully loaded for 60 notes is an excellent price for the shoe. The equivalent shoe from FLR which is the FLR F-95X or FLR F-95X II will set you back £160-190 (shipping not included)


----------



## Donger (18 Mar 2022)

bagpuss said:


> ^^^Lovely looking area for cycling ^^^ Just put it on my bucket list for a short break .


Message me if you ever do take a short break around here. I've ridden every inch of road for miles around and can list all the best places to ride, the best climbs and the best cafe stops.


----------



## bagpuss (18 Mar 2022)

I left suburbia (Derby) at 9.30am after my normal leisurely start to the day. Passing through Etwall and Egginton, here the Ukrainian flag fluttered proudly in the wind, and it made me realise how lucky I was to be awheel! Down the 'psychopath' into Stretton, which now forms the greater part of Burton-upon-Trent. Here I picked up Route 54, which includes the Kingfisher Trail. Finding my way into Tatenhill, I spooled down into Barton-under-Needwood, over the Trent into Walton, and down through Catton Park. Here the daffodils grew in clumps, looking like baby triffids along the side of the road.Down past the National Arboretum at Chetwynd (or Salter's Bridge), back over the Trent, and rejoining Route 54 at Alrewas and down Gorse Lane. Here the gorse was in full bloom. I followed Route 54 into Lichfield and a leisurely lunch ensued near the Cathedral. My return route, again by Route 54, and past the Curborough Sprint Course, where some pre-event practice was in progress. Quick cup of coffee at Fradley Junction, and I continued to follow Route 54 up to Barton-under-Needwood, Tatenhill, here I continued on to Anslow and spinning along the undulating lanes to Tutbury. The final part of my ride in delightful spring sunshine took me through Sutton-on-the-Hill, here I encountered 2 members of the Derby Mercury RC, a club I have just rejoined after 20 years away, and much chatter about bicycles ensued. The final miles of today took me through Radbourne Hollow and back into the suburbs of Derby. So, an inspiring day's ride in the cool spring air .













































Oops I think I had issues with picture loading .Hence repeats ?!


----------



## bagpuss (18 Mar 2022)

Donger said:


> Message me if you ever do take a short break around here. I've ridden every inch of road for miles around and can list all the best places to ride, the best climbs and the best cafe stops.


I will take you up on that ,a few trips awheel in the pipe line for this year . I am sure I can talk the missus into another, I will let you know .
Climbs


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Mar 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Down the 'psychopath' into Stretton, which now forms the greater part of Burton-upon-Trent.


A38? Dodgy section that!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Mar 2022)

Some catching up to do once again.

*Monday's ride (14th March):* Almost halfway through the month and the weather seems to be calming down a bit, so challenge ride time. The forecast wind direction favoured doing the route round Oswestry, Ellesmere and Market Drayton again, however I've done that three times in sucession so settled on a route I came up with during one of the lockdowns where I wouldn't stray more than about 15 miles from home. I was up early and on the road shortly before seven into a calm and chilly morning.

This route meanders round a bit to get the miles in at the start. I headed for Condover initially then Wheathall and Berriewood before doubling back to Condover and heading out in a new direction along Lyons Lane. All well and good so far - the roads were a bit busier than I'd have expected for the time of day and now that it's light at this time of the morning there were a surprising number of people out walking the dog early.

Reaching Cross Houses I took the A458 for a short way headed for Cound Stank, Cound (missed what flag was flying today), up the hill to Harnage, along the long straight to Cound Moor and the undulating section to Acton Burnell then through Frodesley to the crossroads near Longnor (I think this bit is known as Longnor Green, but there is no sign marking that name) where I paused for my second breakfast. I'd layered up for the cold but was finding sweat running into my eyes up the hills but the wind was biting cold on the downhills - all a bit tricky to judge.

Once I'd had my break I headed along the old Roman Road and up the big climb of the day to Folly Bank. I was tempted to take off a layer at the summit but didn't knowing it was a longish descent into Cardington. Carrying on towards Longville and Hughley I was expecting to pick up a bit of a tailwind and I did seem to get along alright, with 30.5 mph top speed on one of the descents. I finally needed to shed a layer or two near Harley and could have done with taking off the thermal leggings which were getting a bit too warm, but it's not an easy thing to do on the roadside.

To keep racking up the miles I took the indirect way to Cressage via Harnage Grange (crossing my path from earlier in the ride in the process) then tackled the long drag up to Eaton Constantine and Uppington. I know I was loaded up more than I usually am but this climb seemed slower than expected. The wind was picking up a bit and had shifted round to the west (as forecast) so my descent of Bluebell Lane was underwhelming. I took my elevenses stop at Walcot - earlier than planned in terms of mileage but later in terms of time.

Refreshed I pushed onwards again to Withington (again, an indirect way for where I was headed), Rodington Heath, Roden, Poynton Green, Bing's Heath, Ebreywood, Astley and Hadnall. I was finding the sections into the wind were more difficult than anticipated and I wasn't as comfortable on the bike as I should be (chafing in places you wouldn't want chafing.). A couple of stops were wanted and I plodded on to Harmer Hill where the wind became very noticable and surely was stronger than forecast? (It was; the forecast wind speed was 10 mph with up to 20 mph gusts but what was recorded was 17 mph steady with 29 mph gusts).

By Myddle I was struggling. Cramping up on the climb out of the village didn't help things and at my next food stop at around 60 miles I realised that I just didn't have the energy to manage another 40 miles on top of this. The wind didn't feel like it was letting up through Baschurch on the way to Little Ness so it was a fairly easy decision to cut things short and take the most direct way home through Montford Bridge, Bicton, Shelton and Meole Brace.

74.4 miles for this one at 11.3 mph average. A pretty decent ride by most people's standards but no good for the Imperial Century a Month Challenge. At least the weather looks promising into next week so I hope to get another crack at it soon. I suspect I may have been fighting a bug (don't think it's Covid - I've been testing) as the next day I had to cry off from what I was supposed to be doing and slept for about 18 hours.






First view towards Caer Caradoc at the start.





Crocuses outside Concord College.





A much closer view of Caer Caradoc as I start my way up the Folly Bank climb.





The Royal Oak at Cardington.





On my way to Hughley.










A couple of shots from my elevenses stop at Walcot.





At Harmer Hill.


----------



## bagpuss (18 Mar 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> A38? Dodgy section that!


Just the short section of cycle path from Egginton to Stretton . Past the Old Monks Bridge which is on the other side . No access no from the A38 now .

https://www.geograph.org.uk/snippet/7837


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Mar 2022)

*Today:* I've done a bit of fettling on the bike (changed tyres again and retensioned/trued the new back wheel) so wanted a decent ride to test it out. The longer version of the Acton Burnell route is my go-to for test rides and I thought that with it being a nice day I could extend it if things went well.

It's warm enough that this is my first ride of the year in shorts, although I kept a thin fleece on top. I went over Lyth Hill this time then headed through Condover, Ryton and Longnor as usual. The lanes looked lovely in the sunshine and were mostly dry - just the odd puddles and run-off from fields to contend with.

It wasn't what you'd call a windy day but what wind there was seemed to be coming from an againsterly direction as it was still in my face after turning for Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Cound Moor. I decided to extend the ride and finally picked up a tailwind after Cressage which was a bit more helpful than last time up the climb to Eaton Constantine and Uppington. The descent of Bluebell Lane was much more fun and the wind continued to help to Withington and much of the way to Upton Magna.

The traffic seemed to pick up after Upton Magna so I allowd it past as much as possible on the narrow bits. I thought I'd be battling back into the wind again but it wasn't too bad (more of a crosswind) so progress was still okay to Atcham and Cross Houses. I took my usual way past Berrington Hall then Lyons Lane back to Condover where I picked up a pretty ideal tailwind that swept me along to the A49. This though was quite busy so it took a little while to get into traffic (the driver of the Jag in front of me seemed a little peeved that I'd caught him back up at the junction and took off with quite the screech of tyres when he did get a gap. )

34.9 miles at 13.4 mph average. A lovely ride on a day where it feels like Spring has really arrived.

I wasn't really thinking about photos this time so here are the few I did take:





A proper Spring day at last! Taken at Ryton.





On the way to Cressage.





The Wrekin from Cressage Bridge.





The lonely pill-box at Cressage Bridge.


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Mar 2022)

I see I need to start planning some fishing trips up north one day.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2022)

Yesterday.
Same as Tuesday, exactly, but on the other bike.




All reasonably good, and a great deal easier to ride than the mixte, lots more gears help! Much cage rub from the front, managed to tweak it a bit on the fly. The only thing I've never liked on this bike is the FD...
Bit breezier today, but no big deal. Looking forward to another couple of rides next week, weather looking good for it.
Wow, do I ever need to get fit...


----------



## cyberknight (19 Mar 2022)

34 miles today with phil the hill , i went a bit fast at the start and paid for it later but we had a good ride .Met 2 cyclists at the bank house cafe in alrewas and had a chat with them and altered the saddle for one of them as it was not right .This was phil`s 1st ride for a long time and im still getting there but we had a good time , well apart from that headwind !

Somehow i got a local legend KOM for 2 efforts in 90 days


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Mar 2022)

Lovely day today. Riding with David, Liz & Simon at 10am. Out to Pocklington for coffee then into The Wolds and down to York. Longest ride this year and don’t my legs know it.
71.8 miles with an average of 15.5 mph.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Mar 2022)

Magnificent 40 miles in the spring sunshine through the Peak with the wonderful Mrs Tuesday firing up the afterburners.

Feat. The Brickworks, Pym Chair via Windgather, that brutal unrelenting slog up the old inclined plane from Errwood reservoir, excellent lunch in Buxton, then home over the Cat.

40 miles and near 4,000 ft climbing.








Photo credits: Mrs Tuesday


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2022)

1st official club ride of the year !
This was the rehab club ride  there was me with my dodgy shoulder , Phil with his hip. Kev with his knackered back and the one good rider aka the front man Steve


----------



## C R (20 Mar 2022)

Last ride of winter this morning, as spring will start at about 15:30 today.

The forecast for today was clear skies, cool, but a lot less windy than yesterday.

Out of the house at about quarter past six, and no need for lights for the first time this year (until next week, when the clocks go forward). Planned route was to Bromsgrove and back. Out to town heading to Fernhill Heath. Town was quiet, and it seemed that drivers were just holding back instead mgifing their way. I wondered whether I was lucky today, or things are really improving. 

At Fernhill Heath I left the A38, heading to Droitwich via the back lanes. The forecast was for light wind, but in places it felt as bad as last week, definitely more than the 5 or 6mph from the forecast. Anyway, just keep turning the pedals, got to Droitwich, and then took Crutch Ln heading for Upton Warren. I stopped on the M5 flyover for a snack and a look around. Usually there's a good view of the Malverns from here, but today the mist was hiding the hills. The view over the fields to the other side was better 




Next is a short ride on the A38 to the edge of Bromsgrove, and then a turn south through Stoke Heath and Stoke Prior. Heading to one of the bridges over the canal there was a lady on a mountain bike a little ahead, she hadn't noticed me, and I startled her when I said good morning. My bike always sounds very noisy to me, but obviously it isn't that noisy .

For the first time in many years I heard a woodpecker, and it wasn't only one, unless it was following me, because I kept hearing the tapping at different times during the ride.

The wind was now on my side or behind, and also the route was flatter, so I was making better time. Stopped for another snack at Flying Horse Ln, where I lost a tyre lever a few weeks ago. The grass had been cut, so had a look, but still nowhere to be found. Always a good place for a photo, though. 




The final stretch was quicker, Bradley Green, Shell Ford, Crowle and over to Egdon and home via Stoulton and Littleworth. Quite a few cyclists in this last stretch now that the sun had started warming up the air.

Great ride to finish this winter that has made riding particularly difficult. 

The map


----------



## cyberknight (20 Mar 2022)

out again with mini ck 1 , 1st ride since last october ish so it was a very sedate pace over 12 miles in total average about 10 mph but it was always going to be a spend time together ride rather than anything serious


----------



## chriswoody (20 Mar 2022)

Whilst the sun was out and the skies were cloud free, there was a bitterly cold, Easterly wind, gusting over 65 kph according to the local weather station. I decided to head East at the beginning of the ride and into the teeth of the gale whilst I was on exposed roads, then after 6 km, I plunged into the shelter of the forest.





Heading North now, I ride a variety of paths, all dry and dusty. After the monumental deluge that was February, the last weeks have been so dry the authorities have put out warnings about forest fires. One section of forest has been badly churned up by forestry vehicles and the trees have been severely thinned out, hundreds of logs lie stacked at the side of the track waiting to be taken away.





Heading further north, i hit a section of wald autobahn and my speed increases, though the cold wind is biting. 





This whole area was a muddy swamp just last month, but now it's a dry dust bowl and I'm resorting to a different set of techniques to keep the bike going as I fishtail through the sand.





The kilometres fly by and soon I'm heading back in a Southwesterly direction and the wind is behind me now, pushing me on. The ride starts to leave the forest tracks and spend some time on quiet back roads as we get closer to home.






The last kilometres of the ride leaves the shelter of the forest and into the open spaces weaving between the fields, but I'm heading West now and the full force of the wind is on my back giving me some free propulsion. Overall it's been 36 kilometres today and whilst it's been lovely to see the sun, the windchill from that bitterly cold easterly wind has been really hard.


----------



## gavgav (20 Mar 2022)

We’ve been in Wales, this weekend, opening up our caravan for the season. I took my bike up with me and intended on riding on Saturday, but unforecast wind (sustained 50mph plus and literally blowing people off their feet in Barmouth town centre, almost included me whilst on a walk!) like you wouldn’t believe, meant I got out today instead.

There hasn’t been a cloud in the sky all weekend and it was warm yesterday, despite the wind, but noticeably colder today. I set off along the main road, down to Barmouth and it immediately became clear that the wind was still going to be hard work and pretty much a headwind for the first half of the ride, with it coming from an E/SE direction and it was blooming cold. 

I dropped down to the promenade and crossed the railway line, where they have installed traffic lights for those of us crossing the tracks, which weren’t there before and must help with safety, as long as people observe them!

The sea was crashing into the wall and up over onto the prom, which meant a well timed photo was needed to miss getting a drenching.








The prom was starting to busy up with day trippers, but I was leaving Town and crossing Barmouth bridge, which is open again after the winter work closure. They’ve been renovating a lot of the old wood and steelwork, mainly on the railway line and beneath the bridge, certainly not the planks on the foot/cycle section, as they seemed even rougher than ever!






I then turned up the Mawddach Trail and began the cold battle with the wind. It’s pretty flat and so that helps, but it was slow progress. A tree had also come down, on the section I’d walked along yesterday, in the gales, which was just passable. I paused at my favourite viewpoint to enjoy the simply stunning scenery.




I eventually reached Dolgellau and paused by the cricket pitch, for a pre climb snack, then looped round the town and finally out of the wind, which would be helping me up the steep few miles to come. I’m sure they Jack the climb up a bit each year, or it’s more likely each year of increasing age creeping up on me!! I plodded and wound my way up into the foothills of Cader Idris, warming up quite nicely without a headwind.

On the flat section, just before more climbing up to Cregennan Lakes, I was flagged down by a young couple, who were lost and looking for the Pony Path up Cader Idris. They were quite a way from it and I pointed them back in the direction they needed, which it turned out was where they’d come from. The girls face was a picture and it appeared that their relationship may be in jeopardy as he’d sworn they were going the right way 

I wound my way up to the Lakes, being passed by 8 chaps on scrambling bikes….more of them later and enjoyed my lunch whilst overlooking the Lake, even if it was chilly in the wind again. Cader Idris was looking beautiful in the sunshine as well.









The descent down from Cregennan is always exhilarating, 800 ft in just over a mile, before a nice wind assisted section on the main road to Morfa Mawddach, where I retraced my steps over the bridge, having to pause for the same 8 scrambling bikes from earlier, who also decided to cross over the bridge. I’m sure they aren’t allowed to do that and there were plenty of irate walkers letting them know what they thought as well.

Barmouth promenade was now heaving, as I followed it back North, complete with the usual pedestrians who lose all sense along there. I’ve had numerous near misses in the car and on bike, over the years, with 2 today. 1 woman and a dog, who followed her husband across, directly into my path, necessitating an emergency stop and look of horror from her. Your fault my dear! Not long followed by 2 kids who bolted across the road, in front of dad carrying ice creams, meaning emergency stop number 2. Good job I wasn’t a car hey and yes dad you really should look after your kids better. 

I then climbed up and followed the main road back up to the caravan site. Much busier now and a few close passes that weren’t appreciated.

So nice to be back up there and will be nice if the sun stays, but much less wind would be appreciated.

33.08 miles at wind and hills affected 10.2 mph avg.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (20 Mar 2022)

Exactly five miles for me and little one today, started out as a 1.2 mile ride to shops then she wanted to go further so obviously had to oblige. Cant wait to get her out more this year now she's that little bit older. Before I get slammed, I completely forgot about helmets until we were half way there and since it was all cycle paths and quiet roads I chose to carry on, usually we are both lidded on any ride.

Unfortunately Covid has now hit me for the second time so tomorrow and Tuesdays 50 milers are now off


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2022)

Go you! Why anyone would wear a helmet at all let alone on a traffic free ride is beyond me anyway. Just me though.


----------



## Mike_P (21 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Go you! Why anyone would wear a helmet at all let alone on a traffic free ride is beyond me anyway. Just me though.


Dopy pedestrians and daft as a brush dogs however.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (21 Mar 2022)

Yeah even on a traffic free route I still usually like to use them, always the risk of a car turning or risk of simply falling or hitting something, not to start a helmet debate at all like .
Going back to being her age though and older I never wore a helmet and have always been fine, at least that's what the voices tell me


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2022)

How many people do the same thing walking in case they trip?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Go you! Why anyone would wear a helmet at all let alone on a traffic free ride is beyond me anyway. Just me though.


Not just you.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (21 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> How many people do the same thing walking in case they trip?



Yeah absolutely I get where you're coming from but a fall at 10-12mph into a wall or bollard etc may cause more damage than a fall at 3mph walking.
Not an expert and know the arguments for and against and I rode without one for a very long time until last couple of years so am fairly indifferent to it all anyway.
But again not to turn this into a helmet debate, we went without lids and survived 😊


----------



## Mike_P (21 Mar 2022)

The ebike has had a few shopping trips; that to Sainsburys on Sunday 13th nearly proved to be unlucky 13th due to a dog which to quote its owner likes cyclists - thankfully I got pass it before any adverse effect on balance occurred. 9.91 miles and 735ft of elevation.

The Defy nearly had an outing on Saturday, but no sooner that it had left the metal bike shed than a huge gust of wind nearly knocked me over and I decided tidying the timber shed and retrieving the hybrid while not puncturing on the assorted screws etc on the floor would be a better option. The Defy did get its quick removal mudguards removed although the small one curving down from the rear brakes did need to be hit out of its clip using a hammer on a screwdriver.

Sunday and two outings for the ebike . En route to Morrisons after the near compulsory cycle route dose waiting to cross the A61 I adopted my normal ignore the cycle route and stay on the road; left turn and the brakes hit in accordance with the new Highway Code as their were pedestrians to cross, whereas if I had stayed on the shared pavement cycle route… 9.82 miles and 636 ft of elevation.

Followed by one to Asda, notable by the sheer number of stationary moments (crossing/joining roads, right turns and giving way); after the first 1.5 miles there was a stop every quarter of a mile on average. 4.37 miles and 360ft of elevation.

Week off work and any cycling activity today was hampered by a new fridge/freezer delivery. By the time it was delivered and the tedious task of cleaning it had been completed, the afternoon was ticking by and the ebike fell into favour once again; a pretty uneventful ride to Lidl even with the Council working on the rock face on Waterside Knaresborough.





The pannier rack straps got used on the return holding a XXL kitchen roll and the delightfully named Bogs Lane had been resurfaced; for the first time I used the cycle bypass at a chicane which has always looked full of grot. 13.5 miles with 884ft of elevation.


----------



## bagpuss (21 Mar 2022)

Pictures will do the talking for my short ride today .


----------



## cwskas (21 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> How many people do the same thing walking in case they trip?


I can't walk near as fast as I travel on my trike. Of course since it is a trike, it would take a lot for me to 'fall off'.

But there be much faster moving giants in the land and I do all I can to protect myself from them. :-)

And in full disclosure there are those who might think I should be wearing a helmet even when walking!


----------



## cwskas (21 Mar 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Pictures will do the talking for my short ride today .


They tell the tale quite well! Excellent!


----------



## bagpuss (22 Mar 2022)

Rural Derbyshire has alot to offer .Other English counties should also be considered


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2022)

cwskas said:


> I can't walk near as fast as I travel on my trike. Of course since it is a trike, it would take a lot for me to 'fall off'.
> 
> But there be much faster moving giants in the land and I do all I can to protect myself from them. :-)
> 
> And in full disclosure there are those who might think I should be wearing a helmet even when walking!



You may find the helmet discussions interesting; there is some discussion about the actual, versus perceived protection a helmet may bring.


----------



## Donger (22 Mar 2022)

Another 24 miler in great sunny weather today. Varied the route a little, heading out to Standish church before retracing to the A38 and then cutting across to Frampton, crossing the little Stroudwater Canal near Saul Junction on the way, before stopping for a drink ay my favourite bench alongside the Gloucester & Sharpness (ship) Canal. Improved my speed a tad and recovered a little faster after the ride, so all looking good.












Loving this mild, sunny Spring weather.


----------



## Sallar55 (22 Mar 2022)

A run over to Dean Castle for a light lunch


----------



## gavgav (22 Mar 2022)

Spring properly arrived in Shropshire today and with it being my early finish day at work, I took the opportunity to get out in the warm late afternoon sunshine for a ride. First outing for the shorts this year 

I set off to Betton Abbots and Cantlop, into the breeze which, whilst not particularly strong, still made it hard work at times on the steady climbs. After passing the entrance to Pitchford Hall, I descended the bank and whilst shifting into the big cog the ruddy chain came off again . There couldn’t have been a worse place for it to happen, as I coasted to a stop before the climb out of the dip. No verge or gateways and so had to haul the bike over the Armco barrier and into the undergrowth to try and sort things. Of course it had somehow jammed outside the derailleur, why wouldn’t it?! and took about 10 minutes to get the thing back where it should be, completely covering my hands and gloves in oil.

Feeling frustrated, I set back off again and on to Pitchford, Acton Burnell and Frodesley. What was apparent along there was the ridiculous amount of traffic, way more than usual. Turns out there are roadworks on the A49 at Longnor and so everyone was trying to use the lanes to avoid the queues. Not a lot of fun when too many of them are going faster than they should be.

From Longnor, I turned up the lane to Ryton, where the 3 real twonks of the ride were encountered. Firstly a chap pulled out of his drive, straight in front of me, causing me to perform an emergency stop. I was so close I could have tapped on his window. He was closely followed by a rat runner who, instead of slowing down on a narrow section, decided to speed up when coming towards me and flying past in a cloud of dust. Finally a kid, can’t have been more than legal driving age, belting along the lane in a tractor, with his mate, showing off no doubt, who I heard coming and so dived into the verge, which a good decision as he would have wiped me out on the bend 

From Ryton I continued to Gonsal and then called at dad’s for half an hour and a good wash of my hands to get the worst of the oil off. I had the wind behind me now, but it had cooled down considerably and so a jacket was donned for the journey home via Exfords Green, another pillock there, in a van, who overtook me straight into the path of an oncoming car, missing each other by inches, Annscroft, Hook a Gate and Meole.

19.79 miles at 11.8mph avg. Nice to be out in the sun but the various incidents took the edge off the enjoyment.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Mar 2022)

The Defy did get its outing today; its rider clad in a water resistant jersey just in case and new shoes and shorts. Immediate PR on the short section of the A59 used then B6161 and A61 to Ripon; a set of TTLs just where one of the infamous crashes in the UCI mens U23 time trial occurred and the resultant queueing traffic were navigated non-stop and remarkably the twin sets of traffic lights by Morrisons stayed green.
Made a turn too soon on my centre of Ripon avoidance route but corrected by the use of a path with dropped kerbs at either end. More TTLs skipped straight through on the A6108 to North Stainley where I paused for a snack.
Onto West Tanfield where I left the A road for the northern climb out of the village towards Well but then turned west on the B6267; only ever been along this part in the opposite direction and was taken by surprise just how much it climbed – the subsequent sharp decent was expected to rejoin the A6108 and finally caught by a set of TTLs for works on the bridge over the River Ure, previously crossed at West Tanfield. Through Masham on the A road up the short sharp Avenue Bank (18.1% max) and continued on the A road before heading down a lane to the second word ABC of High *E*llington.





I had not expected to find a nameboard and had taken a photo of the bike with sign at the junction, The nameboard needed its holly rearranging as otherwise it was Ig Ellingt !
Climbed through the village; the road beyond the OS map indicates as 14% to 20% and having zig zagged a bit the gradient of the road ahead went sharply upwards and I opted for Shanks’s Pony.
Back on the bike I then missed a turning, completely unsignposted, and thinking it was time for a snack a duck pond and bench appeared.




Not without a panic as a SD card self ejected out of the sportcam but was found. Headed south successfully up two 14-20% climbs, neither of which appear to exist as Starva segments. A subsequent decent does.




It was only as a junction approached I realised I was off route; the intended route would have taken me straight to Fearby Cross but I was west of Healey with both that and Fearby to pass through to regain the planned route with Keld Bank between. The speed off a fortunate downhill mitigating the 33% max climb at the foot of the Bank.




Downhill from Fearby Cross to cross the River Burn and then a climb to Swinton, followed by the same on Roomer Lane leading to the road south from Masham which had been resurfaced and made the climb up pass Hackfall that bit easier before decending to Grewlethorpe. The roads here form a village bypass which I took avoiding the steep climb into the village, pausing for a snack.
South to Kirkby Malzeard and then through Winksley for an OS chevron decent down to the River Laver




and a corresponding if shorter climb away. Through Aldfield and pass Fountains for the climbs to How Hill and at Watergate on NCN688 _Way of the Roses. _Down Scarah Bank to Ripley and a nice relatively new bench found at the north end of the village for another snack, a plague on it enscribed in respect of the 75th anniversary of VE Day. Current concerns evident by the flag on the Town Hall.




NCN67 cycle route as far as its A61 crossing then the outbound route largely reversed.
50.15 miles, 3510ft climbed 13.2mph avg


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Mar 2022)

Tried a different route today for the next U3A meeting, and very successful it was too - totally avoiding the loathsome canal steps by leaving the canal towpath before the bridge and cutting through a pleasant park then round a couple of back streets. Sadly 'due to unforeseen circumstances' my favourite cafe was closed today so I didn't get a restorative coffee and cake. 
Lots of people out walking dogs - the vast majority perfectly pleasant but a couple of them notably stupid (the people not the dogs I hasten to say - but isn't it funny how dogs try to imitate their owners ...) and one nearly had me in the canal despite my cycling speed being approx 6mph and the owner clearly seeing me on the wide (almost country lane width at that point) towpath. How I wish I were still nimble enough to kick while cycling. And how I wish that kicking the _owner _in self defence_, _rather than their unfortunate canine, were considered acceptable ...


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Mar 2022)

What a beautiful day, first proper day out this year on the old faithful, but refurbished 1989 Summer bike. On the way back from Beeston, I stopped at Utkinson for some food and a photo. Then rode up a bit of the route the Tour of Britain took a few years back, a bit steep, but not enough to make it unpleasant.


----------



## bagpuss (23 Mar 2022)

Pictures from my short spin today .


----------



## theloafer (23 Mar 2022)

great weather today so shorts and s/s shirt and mitts were called for ... fancied a ride up to parkhead station as once you get through B/Auckland its 32 miles all on cycle routes .the cafe was closed no bacon sarine today






returned almost same route but picked up the deerness valley cycle way as i dont like returning the same way lol longest ride this year 81 smiles
https://www.strava.com/activities/6870980725


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Mar 2022)

A beautiful spring day and the first ride of the year in short sleeves having already resorted to shorts on Saturday. I had decided to explore some new lanes and set off towards Bettisfield carrying on through the village and onto the A495 for a short distance before turning off to Hanmer. Some pothole dodging was required on the way into the village where I carried on around Hanmer Mere onto another main road for a short distance. Turned off again towards Breadon Heath and back onto familiar lanes. Followed Rowe Lane to Balmer then onto Welshampton, Lyneal, Colemere and Loppington. On my way to Tilley I met a very irate woman in a car who having passed me stopped to shout at me for “cycling in the middle of the road into the oncoming traffic “ , as she was the only traffic I had seen since Welshampton and had passed me on a single track lane with no problem I couldn’t really understand what her problem was. I left her reversing while still shouting having decided not to waste my time trying to reason with her. 
I carried on into Wem and over The Lowe with a detour around Ryebank and Horton to get past 50km. 32.5 miles on a lovely sunny day.


----------



## Aravis (23 Mar 2022)

If I couldn't get out on the bike today there really wouldn't be much hope for me. The first day on the bike for all but six months, so nothing spectacular. A modest 34 miles with one substantial climb around half way from Westbury to Mitcheldean, a lovely road which I seem to have avoided for at least a decade. There is a particularly steep section after which I had to pause to get my breath back. But I rode it, and Rome wasn't built in a day. 











It would be highly reprehensible to produce a photo on such a day, and here it is. Near Upleadon looking towards the distant Cotswolds, an image which I'm sure would have qualified for the photo competition thread some months back:






Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Mike_P (23 Mar 2022)

Unusually a ride today as recommended, out into the headwind. It was only a light wind but a headwind is a headwind. Followed NCN67 to Wetherby except for the use of Haggs Road instead of going through Follifoot and also beyond Wetherby to the A659. Then the unclassified road alongside the A1 to Bramham; thence from the top of the climb towards the Bramham Park TLs the NCN66 cycle path to the A64/A1(M) junction. Navigated that on the cycle paths non-stop then back on the unclassified road to Aberford.
The road towards Lotherton Hall had Road Closed signs on it but whilst snacking I enquired of a passing cyclist who assured me it was passible and indeed it was although at one point use of the pavement was necessary.
Continued south-east to Sherburn in Elmet and then south through South Milford. Thereafter followed a signed cycle route which ended on the wrong side of a busy A162. Eventually joined for a short distance before heading east on the A63 to the second word ABC of Monk *F*ryston. 28.22 miles, 1365ft climbed, 13 mph avg.




I reset the Garmin as Cadance for some reason had not been showing.
Directly back to South Milford and Sherburn in Elmet, another snack, and on the A162 north through Barkston Ash and Towton to Tadcaster. A659 north west to join NCN665 across the River Wharf. The section that was closed last year transpired to have been for tree felling.
Waiting to join the road to Wetherby I noticed a group of cyclists instead join the continuation of NCN665 and decided to do the same. It had been tarmacked and many cyclists were using it. This put the re-routing feature of the Garmin into effect. I had tweaked its settings after yesterdays off route event to seek confirmation first and hence not keeping it a secret from me.
B6164 from Wetherby; I skillfully navigated the narrow strip of tarmac between two pot holes in Kirk Deighton; welcome back to North Yorkshire.
Paused at Little Ribston for a final snack and then through the Nidd Gorge in Knaresborough and up the A59 hill. Continued good luck with TTLs reoccurred on the A59 in north Harrogate. Return: 28.59 miles 1270ft climbed 13.8mph avg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2022)

Extra morning ride today; I had to go and get the shopping done quickly as I won't have time this evening. 






In other news, the daffodils have decided Spring is here...


----------



## DCBassman (24 Mar 2022)

Yesterday, on the Scott. Two maps, one each way, while trying to sort out the auto-pause on MapMyRide. Each new version of the app seems to move things around and reset to defaults. Grrr...
Much pre-ride fiddling also made me late, which means I'd not eaten for hours and despite the low mileage, was completely wacked at the turnaround point. Have got the the FD shifting well, but cannot completely eliminate chain rub. I'll go with the shifting...
Lovely weather, headwind out but not too bad, first ride this year in shorts and short sleeves. Supposedly almost no wind today, we'll see...


----------



## Old jon (24 Mar 2022)

Definitely a day for a ride today, blue skies, hardly a breeze, and I want some miles. I chose to ride the Bob Jackson this morning, dithered a bit about the route and finally thought to ride out of Leeds on the A58.

In a northerly direction, that is. Not ridden out through New Farnley in quite a long time, and cannot think of a reason to do so. Towards Wetherby then, but not all the way there. I suppose the real reason to ride this way is to see how difficult it is to pedal up Boot Hill, ‘tis a while since I have done that. And it showed, I stopped at the top to rest the lungs a bit. Then onwards to the right turn onto Red Hall Lane.

That and Skeltons Lane have been made more than just a straight line recently. The Leeds Orbital road is making lots of changes around there, sort of wonder if any of the old roads will be left. Anyway, turn onto the first Thorner Lane of the day, and ride into Thorner. Down Sandhills that is, and as much fun as ever. Most of the way through the village and turn left onto Milner Lane. There was a car behind me, not in any sort of rush, and the road is not wide. And the driver did not lose patience until I was half way up the steep bit.

At the top is one end of the second Thorner Lane this morning. I stayed on Milner lane, the distant views were hidden in heat haze, still pleasant to ride along there. And lean the bike on a bit of hedge for a photograph. A little further along the road I had to turn right, on the way to more alliteration and the third Thorner Lane of the ride. And the last.



Bramham next, around the edge of the village on the road that parallels the A1(M) going south to Aberford. A quiet road this morning, over the A64 and keep going into Aberford. Cross Cock Beck and turn right, this road goes to Barwick. Fair quiet along here as well, one other cyclist vanishing into the distance, a horse rider in the opposite direction. Less than half a dozen cars until I had ridden through the village and was dropping down to the turn off for Seacroft.






Easy from there, down South Parkway to Wyke Beck and follow that shared use path back to Oakwood and the straight way home. Thirty one miles, the last few much warmer the the first, and 1168 feet going up. Big grin for that, a cracking ride.

This and thataway


----------



## DCBassman (24 Mar 2022)

Another pleasant ride, bit less wind, few more people out and about.




Added a north loop out to Pitts Cleeve, allowing for a level blast back down the A386 into town. Then out to the usual spot a quarter of the way up the Leg O'Mutton ramp. Having managed to get the auto-pause to work correctly in MapMyRide, the average looks slightly better too.
Having thoughts about a complete change of frame, as I cannot realistically get the gears needed on the Scott, due to the braze-on FD. I need a round-tube alloy hybrid frame that will allow me to mess significantly with chainrings, and take bigger tyres. It's possible I could use the mixte as a testbed for this, using something like a 42-26t double setup. I so rarely use the big ring on the Scott, it's not worth having, so losing the 50t out on the mixte is not a problem. Time to scout out SJS!


----------



## ianbarton (24 Mar 2022)

It was sunny with only a slight breeze, so decided to cycle to Wem. The sun
was shining and there was only a slight breeze. Even better the floods had
mostly disappeared and the hedge cuttings had long since been squashed by
passing traffic.

I set off on my usual route via Willaston and Millen Heath before crossing the
A49 and climbing the hill into Prees. A left turn opposite the church took me
along the Sustrans route 45. At Prees Green I crossed the A45 again and joined
the B road to Wem.

When I reached Wem there was a wait at the level crossing while I waited until
a single engine labelled Freight passed through. I stopped at my usual lunch
stop, the library cafe. I had accumulated enough points to get a free
Americano! After eating a sandwich with some salad and several packets of
biscuits I set off up the hill past Pyms house before dropping down into Lowe.

Crossing the canal at Dobsons Bridge I made my way through Whixhall before
joining the B road for short distance then turning off to Prees. I stopped at
the level crossing and waited for a train. It turned out to be the same single
diesel engine I had seen at Wem!

In Prees I followed the steep, but short hill to the church and turned off back
towards the A49. The breeze was now behind me and I made decent progress, to
Ightfield where most of the remaining ride was downhill.
** [

Wem High Street.




I have seen you before!


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Mar 2022)

Cloudy and nippy at times on the edge of Snowdonia .... where was the sun?
Gentle 18 miler north of Bala, few shots around Afon Tryweryn....


----------



## craigwend (24 Mar 2022)

Too nice not to... 






Knees out first time this year


----------



## Mike_P (24 Mar 2022)

A shorter ride planned for today on the Defy, which conveniently coincided with the need to await a delivery. A59-B6161-A61 start to the ride. Cyclists heading in the opposite direction included quadruple leg power for a tandem climbing into Killinghall. Turned off the A61 to Nidd and then onto the B6165 with another sign of spring; lambs frolicking in a field as I headed up grade. Down into Scotton and the assumed Banksie was still on the wall of the Guy Fawkes pub.
Through Lingerfield and up the climb out of Farnham, just as I crested the summit the sound of jet engines could be heard; the Red Arrows were flying north but were out of sight.
Eventually across the A6055 at Ferrensby and onto Arkendale ; over the A1(M), briefly on the A168 and then the lumpy road bypassing Marton cum Grafton to reach the B6265. First southerly turning off brought me to the second word ABC of Branton *G*reen, immediately before Great Ouseburn where I paused for a snack.




Back to the B6265 via Little Ouseburn and then the second word ABC of Green *H*ammerton.




Beyond the A59 was crossed eventually and a narrow lane came to a very utilitarian level crossing.




The Knaresborough-York railway has been “upgraded” with trains now half hourly instead of hourly. After ones passed in each direction instead of the gates swinging open automatically, a railway worker emerged from a cabin and manually opened them; presumably more upgrading to come.
West through Kirk Hammerton and then south to Cattal where I took another snack break in daffodil heavy surroundings.




Continued westwards through Hunsingore and back across the A1(M), where upon the sun vanished, and then south on the bridleway paralleling the A168. Turning to join the road west from Cowthorpe a cyclist with what looked like a rain jacket on passed in the opposite direction. Moisture was felt in the air momentarily and I decided against continuing west to Spofforth and then home via Pannal and instead followed the tail end of yesterdays ride through Little Ribston and along the Nidd Gorge at Knaresborough. That was unusually quite with the normally chaotic part of Waterside virtually deserted.




Up the A59 hill using the cycletrack by the time I was able to rejoin the vehicular carriagway what had been a clear road was full of standing traffic; turned down Bilton Hall Drive as a variation to yesterdays use of the Starbeck Branch. Again skipped straight through the TTLs once I had rejoined the A59 in north Harrogate only to get caught further on by another set which had sprung up.
37.85 miles 1726ft climbed, 14.2mph avg


----------



## cwskas (25 Mar 2022)

I really like the daffodils and the other new growth this time year!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2022)

Fri 26th

Just to work & back

Left there at 17:15 today
Decided to ride home along the (Aire & Calder Navigation) Canal, from _Harrisons Bridge_, which meant a stretch of the 'Eastern Relief Road' (aka, going to be part of a h-u-g-e housing estate!)
I'd normally turn off onto Nellie Spindler Drive (*1*)

Once on the A&CNC, it was back to ‘Stanley Ferry’ (& its Grade 1 listed Aquaduct), then upstream along the (River) Calder, on the old railway embankment (*2*)
I rode northwards; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6493071

Crossing the _Trash Screen Bridge_; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6918430

Then heading south-east along the Calder into NewLands Woods, passing through where NewLands Hall stood, & the (remaining, but ruinous) stable block; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416200

As seen here (*3*)







Looking to my left, in the direction I came from
It was very dry today, all the way along





At the exit from the woods, there can be a puddle/ruts, caused by agricultural traffic turning, that's deep enoiugh to cover the pedals at the bottom of the stroke....................... which also contains the diluted delights that run out of the cow-shed






*1. *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nellie_Spindler
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-40976974
https://inews.co.uk/news/long-reads...ied-full-military-honours-passchendaele-81359

*2.* I ride along the site of the line, disappearing into the distance; https://www.outwoodcommunityvideo.co.uk/stanley-remembered-1/tom-puddings-at-stanley.html
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3511340
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261690-stanley-ferry-aqueduct-normanton#.Yj4Ftk3P3IU


*3. * The first B&W photograph, shows the layout; https://stanleyhistoryonline.com/newland-estate
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...hall-newland-with-woodhouse-moor#.Yj4Eak3P3IU


*EDIT @ 21:43*
Not far into this piece, I mention the _'Trash Screen Bridge', _this post shows it post 'flood' water, & at the bottom of the page, the Calder as it's rising
The entry into the woods, in wetter weather, and approximately where I stood to take the trio above
That's about my limit for riding the CGR through that picture was taken on a running day

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=10208519165368919&set=a.10207546371369677


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Mar 2022)

An extended ride home from work. Fabulous weather, could have worn bib shorts and a short sleeved top but had to make do with 3/4’s and long sleeves after the cooler morning commute. Just over 28 miles with an average of 16.5 mph.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Mar 2022)

A run out to the Heron cafe via the rig, Strathaven and back roads Louden hill then back over the rig.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2022)

35 miles in the sunshine with a stop for a quick coffee at 20 , struggling still with my shoulder which is putting a serious downer on the fun of the ride


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> An extended ride home from work. Fabulous weather, could have worn bib shorts and a short sleeved top but had to make do with 3/4’s and long sleeves after the cooler morning commute. Just over 28 miles with an average of 16.5 mph.
> View attachment 636983
> 
> View attachment 636984


I have been taking arm and leg warmers to work and sometimes wear my windproof if it's really nippy then bung them in the pannier for the ride home


----------



## Glow worm (25 Mar 2022)

Back in north Norfolk for a few days. Day off today, so turned a ride to the barbers in Walsingham to a sunny 20 mile circuit. 





First the long deserted village of Egmere. All that remains is the church ruins. 





After a quick cut of what’s left of my hair, had a little explore of Wereham Iron Age fort. 





Incredible place. There’s 2 defensive walls. Really glad I stopped off to take a look. 





Wells was full of people, so I hot footed on past through Holkham.





Stopped for a while under my favourite tree- a 400 year old (give or take!) oak. I’ve ‘known’ this tree all my life and always stop by to say hello. It’s looking a bit threadbare these days - I know the feeling.

Another day here tomorrow before the ride back to Newmarket on Sunday.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (25 Mar 2022)

Stunning scenery beautiful weather


----------



## gavgav (26 Mar 2022)

What a beautiful Saturday morning, perfect cycling conditions, with light winds, sunshine and pleasantly warm, once the early chill wore off. Shorts were out again and just a light jacket required for the first half of the ride.

I set off along the cycle paths to Heathgates, then along Whitchurch Rd, through Sundorne and onto the old canal path, to Uffington. I then joined the roads to Upton Magna and climbed up East Haughmond, before enjoying the long straight descent to Somerwood and Rodington Heath. 

The road back round towards Upton Magna was as rough as ever and even with the dry couple of weeks, the remnants of the deep flood are still there, but it’s parted enough to use the dry slot in the middle at least.

Approaching the narrow climb, I spotted 2 horses approaching and so paused to let them pass. 2 lovely ladies riding them, who stopped for a chat and explained that the one horse had developed a tendency to be spooked by bikes, particularly during lockdown when there were less cars and more bikes on the road. They’d been trying to get him over it, by stopping and talking to cyclists. He was beautifully behaved today, never took his eye off me, but seemed happy and it was a lovely encounter.

From Upton Magna again, I followed the Pelham Rd to Berwick Wharf and then out onto the rat run to Atcham, which wasn’t bad today, then a pause on the old bridge, where 3 paddle boarders were out on the river. They are in the far distance of this shot, but difficult to see.





I took the road to Cross Houses, which was quiet and then a short section on the busy A458, before joining lanes to Berrington. I stopped to see if a runner was ok, as she was having a coughing fit, but she said she was and had swallowed a fly 

I continued on to King Street crossroads and then Betton Abbots, before arriving home with exactly 22 miles on the clock, at exactly 12mph avg! Really enjoyed that


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Mar 2022)

Completed it mate


----------



## cyberknight (26 Mar 2022)

10 miles in total including a cake stop with mini ck 1 , considering its only the 2nd ride this year together were definitely improving !


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Mar 2022)

The stars of diary and weather aligned, so out for a Spring Cobbled Classic. The aim being Trooper Lane in Halifax, which I'd never done and sounded like a lot of fun. 

https://cyclinguphill.com/trooper-lane/

The plan, given my winter timber, was to get there with the least effort possible, main roads and gentle gradients. Unfortunately, the spring sunshine got the better of me so a detour up Werneth Low started the climbing. Werneth Low is a great little hill with the most stupendous views over Manchester and brutally steep on all approaches. There's a pub at the summit too. Highly recommended. They even changed a signpost to encourage my post ride diet:





Onwards through the D's: Diggle, Delph, Dobcross, Denshaw, then up to the summit of Rishworth Moor for a snack by a boundary post. Slightly spoiled by the vast quantities of litter discarded by twats in cars festooning the surrounding countryside. 




Down to Sowerby Bridge and the start of the main event. 






The next part may go on a bit... feel free to ignore. 

The climb starts gently then goes back to tarmac for a stupidly steep hairpin, but subsequently calms down again. "What's all the fuss about?" thinks I. Eventually we reach the cobbled section: the road narrows to about two metres and kicks up like a donkey on crack. My legs remark casually, apropos of nothing, "there's really no shame in walking, you know". The best tactics for cobbles, I think, are to sit down, get your weight back and tough it out. This most excellent strategy lasts precisely one pedal turn. I stand up. My legs, no longer casual, shout "get off and push you fat, sad, middle aged Froome wannabee!!". I'm not taking this lying down. Indeed, I'm standing up. "Shut the fark up and farking push, you lardy farkers!" We slowly continue in a sullen silence broken only by loud gasping sounds like a steam engine with a lung condition. Frankly, we're going very, very slowly. Strava later reveals we're doing all of 4kmh. I'm sure it can't possibly continue at this gradient the whole way. I'm right. It steepens. Pain suffuses the horizon. A passing car gives a moments respite as I grab a telegraph pole and let it past. We go again. It looks as though the end may be near as we round a corner. Insanely,  incredibly, without any compassion or feeling, the road steepens once more. "GET OFF AND PUSH" scream the legs. "Never" whimper I. Seconds, or maybe minutes, and seeming like hours pass, and finally the summit is topped. I am utterly spent. 

Obviously, in such a state, the best thing to do next is climb Holme Moss. So that's what we do, via the climb of Ainley top, and lunch in Holmfirth. An Eccles cake is consumed amongst the paragliders after the suffererfest.





And that's it, all that remains is to report 147km, 2350m climbing, and a beer with a beautiful magnolia.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2022)

Took advantage of the excellent weather and got a decent ride in today. Left the house before 6am, it was a tad chilly and quite frosted out in the sticks.

Went out Oundle way, fantastic riding out that way, By the time I stopped at 80 miles, I was short sleeved and sunglasses on. Wind finally wasn't too bad.

Went down a bridleway to grab some squares and came across this: (not my photo, nicked it off t'internet.) It is Lyvesden new bield from late 1500's early 1600's, an unfinished house, the stonework looked immaculate, I guess the National Trust which owns it have been doing work on it.






Just shy of 107 miles

https://www.strava.com/activities/6885028846


----------



## Mike_P (26 Mar 2022)

Friday and the ebike on shopping duties totalling 22.72 miles and 1571ft of elevation, which lead to the Defy having a day off, but not today. Set off just after noon and the wind still had a chill to it which did make me wonder if short sleeves was the right choice; it did soon warm. The ride started out and ended largely as a reverse of Thursdays ride. Outwards I continuing to Cowthorpe and Tockwith where I paused for a snack and found my phone was almost flat. Prior to that I had to play with the front mech barrel adjuster as once again the chain was socially distancing from the larger chainwheel.

Across Marston Moor to Long Marston and onto the B1224 through Rufforth to the western edge of the York conurbation. Immediately had a falling out with the Garmin which illustrated straight on at a roundabout and stated second exit which was correct for the illustration only then to come up with an abrupt ‘Off course’. I had thought it was not right and instead took what did transpire to be correct; it should have shown a right turn at the roundabout and then a left turn at one almost immediately afterwards.

Picked up the York Orbital cycle route, at its junction 6, which soon turned off a vehicular carriageway onto a nicely tarmacked path across Hob Moor.





That lead to a passage under the East Coast Mainline; I was concious that the roof was quite low. The path continued to the Tadcaster Road where via a pedestrian crossing the orbital route passes along the eastern side of the road before turning briefly alongside Knavesmire Road.




I left the route continuing along the highway to a bench for a further snack. Then rejoined the orbital route across Millenium Bridge over the River Ouse.




Along a busy walkway to the east side of the river before following the orbital route east and then north on road or shared pavement to Junction 20 where I headed west briefly on NCN658 _Way of the Roses _to the second word ABC of Foss *I*slands Retail Park.




Foss Islands being the name of this part of York. Returned to the orbital route which soon followed the Foss Islands Path along a former railway. It was along here the Garmin had another wobble, insisting I was off route and I needed to do a U turn. I did only to get the same message! Another U turn and then up a ramp to a road to see if that would lead to any sensible messages. It did not but I did find another sign to photo.




Reverted to the original direction and the Garmin eventually decided it was on course. The cycleway undulated implying levels have changed since a train run along here.




Back onto highways / shared pavements there were a couple more iffy directions from the Garmin implying I needed to be on the shared pavement on the other side of the carriagway when that was not the case. I left the orbital route at Junction 12 to join NCN65 _Way of the Roses_, briefly alongside the River Ouse – an aged tarmac path making for a rough ride and the Sportcam started wobbling on its mount; one of the type with a strap around the handlebar into a part that is tightened by a bolt. Discovered my multi-tool does not have an allen key small enough.

Passed under the A1237 and continued to Skelton where to save time I abandoned the NCN routing via Overton and took to the A19; along here I had a crazy pass – nothing wrong with the overtake but their was a car approaching in the opposite direction. Turned off and paused next to the East Coast mainline for a snack and where I decided to pocket the sportcam as its wobbling was rather distracting; a newish Trans-Pennine train went pass.

Took the by-pass lane to Beningborough Hall then through Newton on Ouse and Linton on Ouse and over Aldwark Bridge. Paused for a snack at Great Ouseburn and then largely the reverse of the first part of Thursdays ride. 58.84 miles 2123ft climbed 13.7mph avg


----------



## Glow worm (26 Mar 2022)

A sunny 12 miler today in north Norfolk.




First stop, Burnham Thorpe- Nelson’s birthplace. I like this newly completed artwork of him, carved in situ from a tree that had died- I think a lime but could be wrong. Must have taken a lot of work. He does look a little grumpy!






Then on to the coast - above, the main sandy bit is Scolt Head island - Norfolk’s northernmost point. Lots of avocet, black tailed godwits and redshank to be seen.

I’ve heard it said, if you were to sail one degree west of north from here, the first landmass you’d hit would be Antarctica- as you’d go right over the North Pole and through the Bering Straights then down the Pacific. I won’t be trying it any time soon and anyway prefer a frozen North Pole! It could of course be cobblers, as I’ve never got the map out to check.

More likely is tomorrow’s 38 miles ride back to Newmarket with a little help from the Kings Lynn to Ely train.


----------



## wafter (27 Mar 2022)

Yesterday's glorious weather goaded me into my (shamefully only) third ride of the year. After a heavy few days (physically exerting with insufficient sleep) I'd resolved to stick to a short, sedate ride and headed west out of the village - which is really the only option given the state of the roads and available routes otherwise.

As usual I went where my nose took me and ended up clocking up around 30 miles at a mean speed of 12mph; being utterly exhausted by the time I got back. Pretty grotty considering past exploits, but my longest ride for a long time and infinitely preferable to not getting out at all. 

Highlights included seeing a good smattering of Ukranian flags which lifted the spirits, getting overtaken by literally every other cyclist I encountered and rescuing an earthworm from baking in the sun on the road - hopefully that will go some way towards redressing the Karma deficit from all these I've chopped up digging the garden 

Thanks to the cumulative exertion over the past few days I enjoyed a massive glow / body high last night and still feel pretty good this morning; although I think it's going to take a sustained course of caffeine and codeine to get me through the day as my neck and shoulders are ruined.

Hopefully now the weather's turned a corner and I can get out a lot more over the coming months


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Mar 2022)

Out at 10.30am for a route reconnaissance for Suzanne’s Bramham Park duathlon then a nice steady Naburn loop. Just over 46 miles, lovely ride.


----------



## gavgav (27 Mar 2022)

My ride out last night and then back in the early hours of this morning, only 4.62 miles but it was over to see friends for a drink and catch up on the patio, which was the first time we’d done that since pre pandemic days, so a lovely evening.

A warm trip up, in the early evening dusk, but a cold trip home, just after midnight! Surprisingly still still quite a bit of traffic about at that time of night.


----------



## ianbarton (27 Mar 2022)

A sunny day, so I decided to take my new Giant bike and cycle to Whitchurch. I
think the saddle is too low, so it's something to sort out. I went in an anti
clockwise direction through Aston and Wrenbury.

When I got to the level crossing the barriers were down and there was a train
at the platform. I didn't have to wait for long before it set off. There was
still a flood at the very potholed section of road just beyond the station.

I took the left turn opposite the church and headed towards Marley Green. The
road goes behind Combermere Abbey before I took a left turn crossing under the
railway line and up several steep inclines to the top of the hill. The road is
single track, so I had to pull over a couple of times to let cars past
me. Beyond the top of the hill, there is a nice downhill section into the
outskirts of Whitchurch.

I stopped at the traffic lights and waited in the box for cycles in front of
the lights. There is a three-way light system and it can take a few minutes
before the lights turn green. I pulled out and turned right onto the main road
and some prat who was behind me at the lights lent out of the window and
shouted "Effing cyclist". I have got this on video, but since Whitchurch is in
the West Mercia police area I won't bother reporting it. West Mercia police
have a terrible system which makes it almost impossible to upload videos. You
have to create an encrypted account on their system and then upload a copy of
your video. For most non geeks just the complexity of creating an account uploading the video
will stop them from reporting any incident. They give you an incident number and
then completely ignore your report.

I stopped off at Sainsbury to buy some food and continued back through the town
to cross the A49 and climb up the hill to Edgely. Following the road through
Ash Parva and Ash Magna I arrived at the outskirts of Ightfield. Following my
usual route via Millenheath and down the hill to Tittenley Pool. At the T
junction I decided to stop and eat my lunch. I noticed a new looking bench
under the trees. I don't remember seeing this before, although I often cycle
this way. It's only a couple of miles from home and as I am usually going in
the opposite direction I wouldn't normally stop there.

Train at Wrenbury





Impatient motorist telling me to eff off.





Lodges at the Shavington Estate.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2022)

Today's cycling shenanigans. A near repeat of last months century route, with a few added tweaks. It started up a bit damp at first with low cloud and mist but soon dried up after an hour leaving it a nice and dry ride. Temperatures stayed low all day which was a bit disappointing seeing as the last few days had been very warm. Thankfully I got the clothing right so wasn't cold.
So, Scores on the doors
100 miles for the day. 
March's Imperial century ride done. 
Imperial century #307 over all. 
Imperial Century Month 136 in a row 




Love the name of this lane




Horne in Surrey




WWII Pillbox in Horne


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Mar 2022)

A short ride in Cheshire with my wife. 

Over Tabley Old Hall Cheshire.


----------



## geocycle (27 Mar 2022)

Lovely day, so had to be the Dales. Road out to Ingleton and up Oddies Lane to the lovely Chapel-le-dale road. Glorious views of Ingleborough and Twistleton scar. Continued up past Ribblehead viaduct then up again to the Dentdale turn off. This was the high point of the ride at 420 masl and metaphorically as well, since I was treated to a display by a red kite accompanied by supporting Curlew. The descent through Dentdale was exhilarating and lunch was procured in Dent itself. Got a message that the electric was off at home so added an extra loop to near Sedbergh before following the lune valley homeward. Kirby Lonsdale was packed but found a great ice cream. 106km or 66 miles with1250m of climbing.

Pictures show Ingleborough from the Chapel-le-Dale road, the lovely chapel in Dentdale and the view looking down to the Dent viaduct.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Mar 2022)

24 hours GMT on, 25 hours as the clocks now say, and short sleeves today were not the best of choices. Nicely warm in the sun but in the shade a different matter, so it was probably good that I was only doing a short ride. Clambered up the back streets paralleling the hill on Ripon Road then across to the Pine Woods, a loop to the south of the Otley Road before joining that for a fastest ever ride to Beckwithshaw. Then up the long drag of Norwood Lane to pass by the rock formation of Little Armscliffe




before a fast decent away. North on the B6451 to head east on Penny Pot buffeted by the light cross head wind. 17.3 miles 1063ft climbed 13.5mph avg.


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Took advantage of the excellent weather and got a decent ride in today. Left the house before 6am, it was a tad chilly and quite frosted out in the sticks.
> 
> Went out Oundle way, fantastic riding out that way, By the time I stopped at 80 miles, I was short sleeved and sunglasses on. Wind finally wasn't too bad.
> 
> ...


I was there last week


----------



## AndreaJ (27 Mar 2022)

Another early Sunday start complete with mist and frost which was a bit chilly in shorts but it was forecast to warm up fairly quickly. Headed to Ellesmere to the Mere to meet the only other person in our group who was out today, this did mean there was no route planned so having agreed on a rough distance and no huge 
hills ( he likes riding up hills and I really don’t 😂) Simon got to choose the route.
We set off in a familiar direction through Ellesmere and onto Tetchill turning right at Hordley for a change and onto Rednal and Queens Head where we turned to Whittington past the castle to Gobowen , St Martins and Sodylt Bank before joining the road back to Ellesmere via Knolton. 
It was good to see some new places and it turned into a lovely sunny day. 38.5 miles in Shropshire and Wales


----------



## HLaB (27 Mar 2022)

It's a bit of a East West story for me today. I met some mates in East Northamptonshire (west of Peterborough) for a gravel bike ride and they decided they wanted to go the east side of Peterborough. It wasn't as nice as its been of late but just as I was leaving them in East Northamptonshire it started to warm up so I went exploring deeper into East Northamptonshire by the time I got to a cafe it had turned nice and warm and by the time I got back to Peterborough the skies were blue 🌞

https://www.relive.cc/view/vQvxnBPpBB6


----------



## derrick (27 Mar 2022)

Yesterday's ride with some of the gang. First UK sunny ride. 
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/DHqXzeQlKob


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The stars of diary and weather aligned, so out for a Spring Cobbled Classic. The aim being Trooper Lane in Halifax, which I'd never done and sounded like a lot of fun.
> 
> https://cyclinguphill.com/trooper-lane/
> 
> ...



Trooper Lane is not fun, by any definition of the word
Whilst I've not ridden it, I have run up it
Well........... run about 3/4s of the way, and suffered on that section
Mindst you, there is the recompense of the utterly magnificent Magna Via/'Dark Lane' (medieval hollow-way) afterwards

I've done it, during the course of an event called the '_Stainland Lions Bluebell Trail_' (a 10 mile mixed terrain race)
It's reckoned that it gains the height of Blackpool Tower in 1/2mile!

https://stainlandlions.co.uk/bluebell







There's always; http://thehelloftheworth.blogspot.com/
Essentially the 'Ronde van Calderdale' route


2013
Not sure where this is, on the course?
The name 'Paris' rings bells???





2014


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Fri 26th
> 
> Just to work & back
> 
> ...





I might ride in to work for a loathsome/abhorrent ‘late-turn’ in the opposite direction 
However, we’ve had a couple of hours of light rain here, so the woods might be a bit greasy, if the rain’s got through the tree canopy


----------



## Ian H (28 Mar 2022)

It was beautifully sunny on Sunday, if a trifle cold to start with. I rode the Mad March 200 with 40 others. It was a bit of a grind with 3000m of climbing, but stunning views over Exmoor.
Photo of the event nicked from South Devon CTC





https://www.strava.com/activities/6893617895


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Mar 2022)

A longer ride in Cheshire today, about 70 miles, to enjoy the March sunshine. One of my favs, an easy, enjoyable ride, no real hills.

I took a pic of St James' Church in the village of Gawsworth, Cheshire, which is next to the popular Gawsworth Hall.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Trooper Lane is not fun, by any definition of the word
> Whilst I've not ridden it, I have run up it
> Well........... run about 3/4s of the way, and suffered on that section
> Mindst you, there is the recompense of the utterly magnificent Magna Via/'Dark Lane' (medieval hollow-way) afterwards
> ...



I couldn't run up. I can barely run on the flat!

Magna via looks very nice, but I just descended direct to Brighouse. Somewhat shakily!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A longer ride in Cheshire today, about 70 miles, to enjoy the March sunshine. One of my favs, an easy, enjoyable ride, no real hills.
> 
> I took a pic of St James' Church in the village of Gawsworth, Cheshire, which is next to the popular Gawsworth Hall.
> View attachment 637485



Lovely position, the church at Gawsworth. This from two years ago on the tandem


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Mar 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Lovely position, the church at Gawsworth. This from two years ago on the tandem
> 
> View attachment 637500


That's a very nice photo, one of my favourite Cheshire rides.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Mar 2022)

I got the Koga World Traveller out of the loft for the first time in 3 years. Pumped the tyres up and did my 40km commute. Rode like a Dreams.

Denmark is getting ready for the Tour de France already


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2022)

Belated ride reports yet again:

*Thursday (24th)* - I'd hoped to do a ride in the afternoon but in the end I didn't have as much time available as hoped so just headed out on my regular Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cross Houses, Condover route.

It was a fabulous day so I got the Raleigh out for its first trip of the season and was able to wear shorts. I took the direct way to Condover and found I needed a pause for a saddle adjustment on the way. In the village there was almost a moment with another rider who saw me at the very last moment as he joined from the Berriewood road. He came up shortly after and apologised for not spotting me as he was looking out for cars - we ended up chatting for a while until our paths split near Ryton.

The rest of the ride was nicely uneventful, which is as I like it. Flag of the day at Cound was the St. Georges Cross. On reaching the A458 it wasn't as busy as usual so I stayed on the main road into Cross Houses then headed to Berrington. I did get held up a little by a car on the way to Condover - I let them past but then they weren't as quick as me into the dip before the Allfield turning so I had to hang back.

23.9 miles at a nice swift 15.2 mph average. This bike always feels so nice to ride after a winter on the knockabout bike.





Looking to the Wrekin from one of my regular viewpoints.





At Cound.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2022)

*Friday (25th)* - This was my last real chance this month to get my Imperial Century Challenge ride in so it was the usual early start and I got out on the Raleigh into a bright but chilly morning at about ten to seven.

I was headed for Condover and Ryton to start with then added a bit of distance by going through Wheathall and Berriewood, back towards Condover and up the hill to Cantlop before taking the road to Acton Burnell. Traffic wasn't too bad but did pick up a little as the rush hour neared. Having a pause for a drink stop near Longnor I was surprised at how many vehicles went past in a short time.

Being loaded up (I aim to be self-sufficient on my rides) the climb to Folly Bank was fairly plodding. I had a motorist wave me past on the narrow bit at the summit and he called out encouragement as I passed.

Having passed Cardington and Longville, a snack stop was taken near Huughley and it had warmed up enough to take off a layer. As usual I continued along the road to Harley but turned towards Harnage Grange before reaching it. Cressage was next then the long drag up through Eaton Constantine to Uppington followed by the descent of Bluebell Lane to Walcot. I took the direct way to Rodington Heath then headed for High Ercall along a stretch of road that was quite busy with Friday traffic.

Even though this is a nicer bike to ride, the legs were feeling the effort by Heath Lanes and I started looking out for somewhere good to take my elevenses stop. None of the gateways really appealed so I thought I'd get the crossing of the busy A442 out of the way and stop after that. I wasn't expecting to find road closed signs but fortunately the closure was at the junction where I wanted to turn off anyway. I shed more layers and had my snack stop with a view of vehicles coming up to the closure and having to turn around or try to find an alternative route. This did mean encountering a few pushy drivers as I headed to Eaton upon Tern and helped with the decision to vary the route by heading to Child's Ercall, Hungry Hatton and Goldstone on my way to Cheswardine. I have only ridden in this direction once before so was pleased not to make any wrong turns on the way. I had forgotten quite how much climbing was involved though so wasn't quick by any means. Next I headed for Market Drayton, following the marked cycling route. I did manage to take a wrong turn here but fortunately realised straight away that it didn't look right.

I headed through the centre of Market Drayton and took my usual route to Longford and Longslow where a lunch stop was taken. The legs took a little while to get going again after this one as I headed to Calverhall and Ightfield. Having not ridden this bike for a few months I found the saddle was feeling a bit firm too by the 65 mile mark. That feeling passed after a few more miles but recurred at intervals for the rest of the ride.

I'd chosen to do this route as the forecast easterly wind should be giving assistance later on. Disappointingly though it felt like a headwind on the way to Prees and at various points through Dobson's Bridge to Northwood and Lyneal. I needed energy by Colemere so paused for another snack stop but found I had to eat the flapjack slowly and wanted plenty to drink. Heading away from Colemere I met a van on a narrow lane. I did what I usually do and pulled the bike as far off the road as possible only for the van driver to back up to a passing place - I honestly couldn't tell you when the last time was that someone did that for me when cycling, so a big thankyou to the driver.

At Lee I joined the road to Lower Hordley and found it busier than expected - this turned out to be the shift changeover at the ABP Meats plant. Once past their premises everything calmed right down again.

I was going pretty slow through Bagley and Weston Lullingfields. Another stop to open the jelly babies was needed just before Baschurch, which helped with the energy levels but couldn't help with the sit bones that were feeling a bit tender as I headed to Little Ness and Montford Bridge. I got over the climb to Bicton alright but was finding this road to be busier than I was happy with (the Friday evening rush) so I turned off through Gains Park and the new estate at Bowbrook which was a bit quieter.

104.13 miles at 12.5 mph moving average. Ten and a half hours including all the stops. A bit slower than hoped but the March challenge ride is bagged and all being well I can improve on that for the next one.





On the way to Wheathall.





A favourite view of Caer Caradoc before tackling the Folly Bank climb.





A really good display of daffs on the road out of Cardington.





The Wrekin from near Rushton.





Cold Hatton.





Crossing the canal at Goldstone Wharf.





Cheswardine.





Market Drayton.





The view from my lunch stop. Styche Hall is in the distance.





Colemere. I still have yet to see anyone actually sailing one of those boats.


----------



## Ian H (28 Mar 2022)

Ian H said:


> It was beautifully sunny on Sunday, if a trifle cold to start with....


I forget to mention the beautifully dry roads which allowed a decently rapid descent of Cothelstone Hill. Strava gives 84 k/hr which is over 50mph. Not my fastest ever, but I'm older and more cautious nowadays.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I couldn't run up. I can barely run on the flat!
> 
> Magna via looks very nice, but I just descended direct to Brighouse. Somewhat shakily!



Magna Via/Dark Lane; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/841842


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Mar 2022)

Quite a damp morning commute of 6.6 miles with an average of 17.8 mph. The weather improved after 1pm so a lovely extended home commute on dry roads. 35 miles with an average of 16.1mph.


----------



## a.twiddler (28 Mar 2022)

*27/3/22*

First half way decent ride this year. While checking over the Linear I removed the lightweight front carrier as the P clips weren’t up to even its tiny weight. If I find something stronger it may go back on in the future.

A few frustratingly fine days have gone by with cycling opportunities blocked by mundane tasks. Today I have time so I get my things together and go. At the back of my mind is an eventual tour in Wales this year, with better preparation and fitness than last year’s jaunt. I’d hoped to have been able to get out and ridden more by now, but it is what it is.

Looking reasonably presentable today. Least worst shoes, slim fit black trousers, blue fleece top as despite the sunshine the wind is cool at times. Black baseball cap and shades. Everlasting track mitts.

I wheel my lengthy steed through the gate and lean it against my fence. I park my aged bod on the garden chair which provides the rider’s perch. My hands wander over the controls. I fiddle with the mirror and get a feel for all the levers. Not so much a cockpit check but my fingers fall easily on to the familiar controls. I reflect on the terrifying strangeness that it once had. It must be baffling to anyone used to a conventional bike. Now it’s familiar territory to me. I have moved things about and made changes over time.

On the left bar end is the shifter for the three speed hub. Normally in middle gear, it gives the option for an extra low range or extra high range when needed. Where the bar end joins the handlebar is a friction lever for the double chainring up ahead. Next to that is a button for an electronic buzzer in case the bell doesn’t attract attention.

On the right bar end is a Sun Tour Bar Con to operate the seven derailleur gears on the rear hub. Where the bar end meets the handlebar is another friction lever. This works a large chrome bell on the accessory bar at the front via a gear cable. The friction is wound off on this lever so the spring on the bell can pull it back.

The brake levers point upwards. The left one operates the rear double caliper brake, the right one operates the front drum.

It’s all fairly symmetrical.



Ah well, enough self indulgent pondering. I look round, see the coast is clear, place my right foot on the right pedal at just before 12 O’clock, push, sweep up my left foot on to the left pedal and roll along the pavement to a spot where the kerb dips before crossing over and get into a rhythm. Not much traffic, on to the uphill lights, trundle through on green without stopping.

Although I haven’t ridden this bike in earnest for far too long, everything falls into place just as it does on my DF bike.

I’ve not replaced my cycle computer since it jumped overboard and disappeared on my last ride as I’ve been hoping to pick up a Garmin SatNav which I can transfer from bike to bike. In the meantime it’s quite relaxing to ride without one. No idea what speed I’m doing, average, etc.

I keep rolling until I reach the A54 roundabout, ease off speed and insert myself into the minimal traffic before turning right down the long hill to the town centre. I enjoy the breeze before turning left into Grange Lane. Mostly level or downhill until I climb out of a dip up to the access to the Whitegate Way.

Shortly after I pass a sign proclaiming “No Motorcycles or Quads” and climb up the access ramp I see parked up a pair of small motor bikes, one with a number plate, one without. Their riders are sitting at a picnic table not far away. One of them shouts, “I bet that takes some concentration” and I reply,”not really”. I could give them lots of advice about where you can and cannot ride a moped or motorbike based on all the enjoyment having a motor bike has given me over the years but doubt it would do any good. I’m not going to let it spoil my day. 
There are quite a few other people about, mostly with dogs, some walking for the fun of it.

I carry on. The tree lined former rail line is loud with birdsong. Maybe it is just birds thuggishly claiming territory and seeing off their rivals but it all sounds joyful to me. After a mile or two of gradual uphill I am heating up so stop to put my top into the bag.

I pass a few more walkers and dogs coming the other way. A middle aged couple comes the other way, and the woman says, unexpectedly, “that’s a cool bike!” I say thank you, and keep on rolling.

The first such comment this year.

I see a balloon tied to a bench in the distance and as I come closer I see that it is a new one with fresh unweathered wood. The balloon says “Happy Mother’s day” and alongside the bench is a container of fresh flowers. I keep rolling and decide to have a closer look on the way back.

Ahead is a young mum cycling with a small boy on a tiny bike pedalling energetically behind her. I ease back a bit and let them enjoy their ride. Soon we come to the old Whitegate station where they turn off into the car park and I carry on.

The walkers thin out after passing under Whitegate Station bridge and I’m left to enjoy the peace and quiet. I realise how much I’ve missed being out on the bike.

As I approach Kennel Lane bridge I come up behind a group of walkers straggling all over the path but by the time I reach them they’ve turned up the slope to the bridge and Kennel Lane.

The trend is downhill after the bridge making for easy pedalling. I change up to the large chainring. The surface has dried out well after the last few weeks of miserable cold and wet. The tyres are very audible on the gritty surface, particularly the Big Apple on the front.

I come up behind a walker moving briskly along. He is wearing everyday clothes rather than walking gear, no backpack or hat. He stands out due to this. He doesn’t reply to my “hello” in passing. As he diminishes in my mirror he is still keeping up his pace.

Despite now being in a shady cutting it is still bright and warm. I pass under a bridge beneath a local lane, heavily reinforced with concrete supports which make it gloomy underneath.

I hear traffic and soon a wide bridge comes into sight. I pass under the A49, feeling the vibration as trucks pass overhead. A couple of mountain bikers pass by in the uphill direction.

The line curves to the right and comes out of the cutting. It is soon on an embankment. A bit further on I know that the track curves away from the original line, which is covered in woodland, separated by fencing. An unseen train rumbles by on the main line, probably passing the site of the historical junction with this line.

I come to a picnic bench and information board. Here I stop for a snack.




As soon as I stop I feel the cool wind and put my fleece top back on. The track is at the same level as the adjoining fields on this side. There is woodland on the other side, and a path leads down some steps to join the Delamere Loop bridleway.

I have ridden that route in the past on my tourer in the dry but it becomes very muddy in places when wet and probably a mountain bike would be more suitable especially in the winter. The first part is also rutted and quite undulating. I don’t have any ambitions to ride my recumbent that way today. It’s probably do-able but I would probably end up pushing it in places.

My original plan was just to do an out and back to the point I’m now at. I feel like pressing on but I reflect that it’s better to get home feeling that I want to do more, than to overdo my first proper ride this year and get home feeling wrung out.

While I’m putting my stuff away a mountain biker emerges from that path looking a bit flustered. I see that he’s got an electric bike which it looks like he’s struggled with to get up the steps. He nods at me then heads off up the slope.

I start off then realise I’ll need to be on the small ring so change down. The electric mountain biker is long gone so I just take it easy. I have a few attempts at taking photos on the move and manage it without falling off.
The A49 Bridge.




Going under the A49 Bridge




I pass under the first two bridges then stop to take my top off as I’m heating up again.





Kennel lane bridge -"the third bridge"




After the third bridge I encounter a horse and rider coming towards me As they get closer I notice that the horse is shaking its head and breaking its stride so I pull in to my side and stop. Horse and rider pass by and I say “Hello”. The rider doesn’t reply.

Not many walkers on this stretch but a few mountain bikers pass in the opposite direction. Something I have observed today is that many people walking dogs have two or three dogs with them, mostly small ones. I don’t remember many people having multiple dogs before or during the pandemic. Maybe it’s just coincidental.

I carry on through part of the old line where the trees fall back and the route levels out. 




I change back to the large chainring and find myself moving faster than expected. The trees close in again then open out before Whitegate bridge. I arrive at the old station and stop to set up for a photo.

A woman of mature years walking a retriever stops and says, “That’s an interesting bike. I bet you get fed up with people stopping you to ask about it. Is that what they call a recumbent bike?” So naturally I feel duty bound to fill in some details. I think afterwards that its such an unlikely combination, an old geezer like me on a vintage recumbent becoming some sort of babe magnet. It does seem to be more women than men who show an interest. It can’t just be my youthful, magnetic charm as that ship sailed long ago. Not even a fridge magnet today.

The retriever lady carries on walking her dog, and I take some photos. 
The old platform.




Note the collection of hands on the wall above the fence.




I know that the rest of my route back to tarmac is varying degrees of downhill, so I leave the chain on the big ring. I’m alongside the old station platform so I hold myself up with one hand, put both feet on the pedals, and launch. Simple and so gratifying compared with the usual launch routine.

Rolling along, through the barrier into a corner of the car park then through the narrow access on to the trail again, the closely spaced posts blurring past in my peripheral vision at each side. Remembering how anxious I used to be about passing through narrow gaps when I first started using this bike.

The surface rushes by a short distance beneath me as the pedals turn majestically slowly in high gear. Soon I see a balloon attached to a bench and a colourful splash of flowers. I stop at the bench. The balloon still reads “Happy Mother’s Day”. A plaque on the bench commemorates the parents of three named offspring. By the newness of the bench it is a recent bereavement. Quite poignant that they are still wishing the departed a happy Mother’s Day. I don’t take a photo as it feels like an intrusion into someone’s recent grief.

I continue thoughtfully on my way. There are more cyclists about now. Two roadies overtake me after we have negotiated a group of walkers and dogs, with a “Thanks, buddy”.

Another bike appears in the distance and rapidly approaches, coming uphill. First I see the rider is not pedalling, then I see there are no pedals, then I see it’s all black. It’s obviously an electric moped or motorbike. As he goes by I say, “you’re gonna get done!” I doubt that he heard me. It’s most likely one of the bikes I saw earlier.

I carry on, down the slope to Grange Lane. Down the dip, up the gradual slope on the other side, then across the sports centre car park. I hear a small boy wailing for his mum and come across him sitting on the path by the kids’ playground with his shoe off, holding his foot. I say, “Hello, have you fallen over? He stops wailing to watch me go by then when I turn the corner out of sight starts again. “Mummy, where _are_ you?” sounding more cross now. Plenty of people about, I’m sure he’ll survive.

I’m following the path towards the dreaded “A” frame barrier which I haven’t done battle with yet this year.

A dog walker pulls his two dogs towards him as I go by and says, “Are you going to get up that hill?” “I don’t know, I’m not feeling very fit” I reply.

Still, after wriggling through the barrier, I just get on and ride up it, not even needing to change to low gear on the hub gear. Quite gratifying, actually. I’m not such a wreck as I thought.

Out on to the estate road, left on to Delamere St and then right on to Woodford Lane after an obliging motorist flashes to let me through rather than let me be stuck between two lanes of traffic going in opposite directions. I don’t even have to stop and put a foot down. Either a) people are just nicer than you might expect or b) it’s the recumbent factor and he wanted to see the bike go past.

Left at the end of Woodford Lane then across the A54 at a cycle/pedestrian crossing point. A long downhill along an estate road then a slightly undulating route to my back gate.

Felt pretty good on getting home. I'm hoping that the forecast cold spell is not severe enough to stop me getting out again soon.


Total Ascent:​411​ft​11.9 m​Total Descent:412​ft​139 ft​Start Elevation:188​ft​End Elevation:188​ft​​Min Elevation:119​ft​​Max Elevation:277​ft​
14.68 miles according to BikeHike. 56ft per mile ascent approx.


----------



## Cavalol (29 Mar 2022)

Bit of an almost nervy couple of rides today, the bike is jumping and skipping gears. Appreciate an Italian bike should have Campag blah, blah blah, but I can't get on with it, so it's getting junked in favour of 105. Despite the aforementioned problems I still managed to card a PB on a rough-ish road to the river, and was happy just to have made it up Dee Hill climb without breaking anything or stopping!










Herons on the weir (excuse rubbish photograph)










and, something I've only noticed in the last couple of years, cormorants. Sometimes they can be seen near the bend (by the sewage works) too, as well as the back of the race course. 











Not broken any distance records, but a lovely day to be out and about and rubbish weather forecast for tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Mar 2022)

Cavalol said:


> Bit of an almost nervy couple of rides today, the bike is jumping and skipping gears. Appreciate an Italian bike should have Campag blah, blah blah, but I can't get on with it, so it's getting junked in favour of 105. Despite the aforementioned problems I still managed to card a PB on a rough-ish road to the river, and was happy just to have made it up Dee Hill climb without breaking anything or stopping!
> 
> View attachment 637625
> 
> ...


Nice photos, I've not ridden to Chester for a while, looks nice, some of the cobbles near the river are a bit jarring.


----------



## Old jon (29 Mar 2022)

By ‘eck, the weather has changed this morning. A mere seven degrees said the phone. Warm enough, I thought, and took the Spa out for a pedal around.

And it was warm enough, just. By the time I reached Office Lock, on the Leeds and Liverpool canal, the extremities had warmed a bit. After leaving the towpath and beginning the climb to Headingley, comfort was reached. Still more upwards to do, all the way to Lawnswood, where the first spits of rain were felt. I had not seen any rain in the forecast I had looked at earlier. Hmmm.

A little further on and the north side of the Wharfe valley was visible, through the cloud that was leaking above it. Roughly where I had intended riding this morning. Rain over there and rain over me might just have been telling me something, and me without rainwear. Take a right turn to Adel, cross the dam, irrigation from above still happening. Message understood. Carry straight on, instead of the left turn, this way is Eccup village.



It is a mile or so from the village to Eccup Reservoir, along a fairly wide and in parts poorly surfaced road. A right turn up a sharp rise takes me to the dam wall, across that to the road up to the A61. Which was busy, and rained upon too. The airborne dampness was soaking through to a rather chilly me by now, a right turn onto that pointed me back towards Leeds. And that way is almost all downhill, choosing to ride via Street Lane and Roundhay Road to reach my front door. Twenty miles and 1060 feet of climbing, a short ride and happy for it to be that way. A smile for the ride, it was good, and the hot shower to come.

Geography by garthing . . .


----------



## Cavalol (29 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Nice photos, I've not ridden to Chester for a while, looks nice, some of the cobbles near the river are a bit jarring.



Yes, some are definitely a bit lairy on a road bike!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

One of several rides on Friday:






Racing the sunset with Beautiful Wife and Tinybug.

I met the family at the supermarket. They're easy to find:


----------



## gavgav (29 Mar 2022)

An after work early evening ride, on the last of the recent nice sunny Spring like days. My mate Paul has just got over Covid and so he wanted a short ride to start building himself up again.

I rode up to Paul’s, through Radbrook and we decided a short loop in the Town would be best. So we headed through Porthill and then weaved our way through the Quarry, where lots of people were strolling in the lovely warm evening sunshine and along the Towpath which was busy.

We then followed cycle paths down to Reabrook and Meole Brace, where we parted ways. Paul didn’t feel too bad, just lacking in a bit of energy.

10.34 miles at a leisurely chatting pace 10.3mph average.


----------



## Cavalol (30 Mar 2022)

Groundhog day (sorry!) but today's ride was my trusty Trek hard tail. Much, much cooler today and a light shower of rain. Quieter down at The Groves in Chester, the sunshine doesn't half make the bigger crowds come out.






First off, the approach just before the race course, coming from the river Dee path. If you've not cycled this way, it's a cracking ride along the river from the Deeside direction, though the wind is a bit of a killer when you're against it.






Next up, at the river by the weir again, which has disappeared due to the high river level. Hopefully a better picture of the heron and some seagulls enjoying a rest on a 'Dee crocodile'











Had planned to ride to Eccleston and come back along the meadows, but an unhealthy dose of CBA and a long overdue trip to the barber put paid to that.


----------



## DCLane (31 Mar 2022)

The weather forecast said no snow ...


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Mar 2022)

A colder ride in Cheshire , back on the winter bike in winter clothing. Still a very nice ride, about 70 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A colder ride in Cheshire , back on the winter bike in winter clothing. Still a very nice ride, about 70 miles.
> View attachment 637933



That is some quite magnificent use of colour on your bike.


----------



## Cavalol (31 Mar 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A colder ride in Cheshire , back on the winter bike in winter clothing. Still a very nice ride, about 70 miles.


Where was this, please, it seems vaguely familiar? Looks a lovely day and place to ride.


----------



## footloose crow (1 Apr 2022)

*Scenes from Portugal*

"It was alright here until you arrived".

I can't argue with that. It was. We have dragged a damp duvet of stratus and drizzle with us from Cornwall all the way down to the Algarve. Long days of travel in a 22 year old motorhome that rattles and rolls and is reluctant to climb hills; I know I often feel the same. I have a superstition that when I look forward too much to something, dream too often of empty winding roads, far reaching views, clear skies, the gentle spring warmth of Southern Europe on my face, I will be disappointed. And so far I am.

There has been a drought in southern Portugal and Spain. A warm, sunny winter that no one can remember being so dry. Trees are bare of leaves not because it is winter time but because they have died. Cows and sheep scratch miserably on shrivelled meadows. There is a boniness to the land, the water drained away leaving dry ditches, drooping rushes and dust.

Until we arrive. 

It doesn't rain every day or all day. There are three days out of March when the sun appears and we get some sense of how warm it should be now. Apart from the day when Saharan dust made the world orange, we had some clear skies with just a thin skein of cloud on the edges. But it is never warm enough to want to bare arms or legs and this is an issue because we only brought shorts and the arm warmers were more for sun protection than fending off winter draughts. I am cold all the time, shivering except when moving.



We try to ride most days, leaving the van on the site outside Praia de Luz ( famous for the abduction of Maddie McCann eighteen years ago as people keep reminding me in texts) and looking for quiet roads. I can see that the rides could be good and I have photos of the good days to confirm that. The traffic outside the towns is light, the roads rise up through scattered woodland into rolling hills capped by wind turbines. There are hamlets perched on hilltops, cobbled streets that wind crazily and sometimes impossibly steeply between 13th century houses. We ask ourselves where the cars are. The streets, if a small cobbled gap between stone houses can be described as a street, are empty of people and vehicles. Windows shuttered. I say "Bon Dias" to the few people I see but rarely get more than a nod in return. 

After ten days on a busy site, the swimming pool full (indoor, heated) of children who are being home schooled by people who are clearly living in their vans here all winter, the constant stress for me of being observed, of being in the middle of strangers, we have had enough. I don't like being parked a few metres away from other vans and the scraggly hedge that separates us is insufficient to make me feel hidden away from sight, safe or secure. I like people, but only in small doses. It is time to head off again. 

Our decision to leave is sealed by the worst ride of the whole trip. The forecast is showers but the sky is half blue as we leave the site and head for the hills. I take a rain cape and a second layer just in case. I feel optimistic. Madame Crow wants photos of her next to orange trees and lemons in the road and I notice that the sky is darkening. I fear another showery day but we continue anyway on empty roads that switchback through scrubby trees, climbing uphill and the views opening up on all sides, the road a thin thread below us. We reach a lake and now the sky is more black than blue. I take a photo of Madame Crow and we chat to some German cyclists who are doing the same route as us. They are pulling on waterproofs, seriously thick ones. The first drops appear, wetting my shoulders, drumming gently on my helmet. I am breezy and confident as I tell my wife that it is just a shower and will pass. We press on and so does the rain, more heavily, the road slicked now with runoff, legs wet from spray. Madame Crow complains that she is getting a wet arse and this is my fault for not putting on her mudguards. I thought this was a sunny cycling holiday.

'You have your mudguards on' she points out and its true I have because I was too lazy to take them off. She pretends to understand that I cannot remove my guards and put them on her bike but I know she doesn't believe me. 

Our shoes are full of water now, legs goose pimpled and blue, clothes soaked beneath our 'shower proof' tops. I am shivering with cold, shoulders hunched and cycling as fast as I can to maintain a flicker of core warmth. 

"I am sure it will pass".

Even as I say it the storm intensifies to Hollywood rain, singing in the rain type of rain, fire hose rain. It is 25k home or 30k to finish the ride. It's an easy decision even if its uphill again to get back to the lake. The road has a thin layer of water that soaks us from below, matching the hammering from above. Visibility is poor, a world of mist and wet and cold. We finish the quiet lanes and pass through the town, traffic close, waves of water washing the bikes, leaving us gritty as well as soaked. It is a horrible ninety minutes. The van fills with wet clothing, shoes that won't dry out for days, a thick fug of dampness against the roaring of the gas fire. I never thought we would need to light that fire.





_"I think it might rain". Prophetic words_

And so we leave and head north through more rain and greyness, a Portugal submerged, dripping, uncomfortably damp. A morning spent watching the big wave surfing at Nazare and the skies begin to clear. We are both wearing the thick coats we took for the ferry crossing but there is a hint of a promise in the sky.

I decide I like north Portugal more. The campsite we find is empty, the owners close the gate after we drive in and padlock them. It seems worrying but we can still squeeze out on bikes. It is like spring in Cornwall here, cool, cloudy and threatening to rain but never actually getting round to it. I love the scenery, the emptiness, The rock here is granite like Dartmoor but the hills are more like mid Wales in height and loneliness. The hamlets we pass through are cobbled, sometimes a mile of cobbles rattling fillings and fittings, the bike shaking in ways it has never shaken before. "You don't need to go all the way to Belgium for cobbles" I tell Madame Crow and she points out that Belgium is significantly closer to home than we are here. 





_Will it rain? Again...._

Some of the hills are terraced, narrow shelves of vines pointing towards where the sun will be after we leave. This is the wine growing centre of Portugal, the Douro valley. This is the home of port, for which we have developed a taste in the solitary evenings playing rummy and scrabble. We sexagenarians know how to live it up. 





_Lots of hills..._

On and on then, heading north up through Spain and reaching for Santander, the gateway to home. The sun must know we are leaving because it appears and the air is warm, the sky clear and blue, the sea almost inviting. Except we now have colds, or Portuguese Flu as I insist it should be known, snuffling snot and wheezing but still determined to ride. 





_The last day....._

The day for home arrives, the long queue for the ferry, the gentle rocking of the boat as I lie sleepless and let the scenes from the weeks away play through my mind. Well it was an adventure...I guess. 





_Remember the sunny days!_


----------



## cyberknight (2 Apr 2022)

32 miles yesterday to the kabin in tywcross
Started off sunny with a cool breeze so decided to go out and by the time i got to the cafe at 18 ish miles the shoulder was feeling ok compared to previous rides so i was feeling pretty happy.
Sat in the sun for a cuppa and watched as the dark clouds started rolling in and a few flakes of the nasty white stuff started to flutter down , this blew over so i set off for home but the wind had got up and was biting along with occasional showers 
My average speed plummeted as my reynauds circulation played the WTF are you doing outside tricks so i had to plod home stopping twice , got home feeling pretty rough and mrs CK just moans at me for being late back (?) rather than asking if i was ok .
Shoulder stood up fine to the ride so im planning to start extending my ride distance a bit and would like to join easy rider club rides but i cant usually make a sat morning .
Right hand thumb joint that has arthritis didnt fair so well though , even though i was warm enough the joint is playing up and is very tender still and it was even painful to brush my teeth .


----------



## bagpuss (2 Apr 2022)

As no computer last week .A bit of a catch up from me.
March 25 .
As I left Derby, it was a truly beautiful morning, perfect for cycling. The last of the chill from the March night was still to be chased away. The sky was clear and blue. Finding my way through well known lanes, following an old Audax route that I ran for a number of years from the mid-90s to the early 2,000s. The route took me through Tutbury, onto the village of Hanbury.and then following the woodland of the Duchy of Lancaster estate .
I span through the lanes and coasted downhill to the lovely village of Newborough. Here I turned right and got to grips with the undulating road to Abbots Bromley. Freewheeling downhill to Blithfield reservoir, which was looking rather full.

View: https://flic.kr/p/2nc2ReV

Up, and then the long freewheel down to Bishton. Through The Haywoods, and into Milford, which is on the edge of Cannock Chase. I continued uphill to the village of Brockton, soaking up the now warm sunshine, to Penkridge for elevenses. Over Cuttlestone Bridge and down to Brewood.


DSCN1723 by rebalrid, on Flickr
From here I found my way through Bishops Wood. Here one is greeted by Shropshire's most familiar landmark (off to my right), The Wrekin, known to all Salopians, and most other travellers from far and wide. Then down to Tong Norton. Under the M54, turning left towards Evelith. This section of road on previous rides was something akin to the 'Paris-Roubaix'. However, it had all been resurfaced and was a delight to ride. Finding myself in the quaint village of Kemberton, I stopped for one of the wife's homemade energy bars (which we will say no more about!). Crossing the A442, and down the steep hill to Coalport. Here I stopped to take pictures of Coalport bridge, which was built slightly after the famous ironbridge, which is further upstream.
T

DSCN1727 by rebalrid, on Flickr . This proved to be somewhat of an issue, as I had no run at the following hill that takes you up into Broseley. So, for the first 100 yards, I engaged the special '2-foot gear', which comes as standard with every bike. From here I clawed my way over Barrow Hill, through Willey Park Wood, and then a lovely coast downhill into Much Wenlock for a late lunch. From Much Wenlock I took the B4378, following the Eastern side of the Wenlock Edge. This is the sort of road where you just have to keep tapping it out. Especially the first steady climb out of Much Wenlock, when you have 'cafe legs'. There were fine views of the Clee Hills off to my left.


DSCN1731 by rebalrid, on Flickr
Brown Clee being the highest at 540m. Craven Arms was reached and pictures taken by the well-known milepost.


DSCN1732 by rebalrid, on Flickr
A short ride then followed to the farmstay where we were to be ensconced for a week. As a ride it was something special for the end of March. Far from flat, as for climbing details, I haven't got a clue!
Addendum - With less than 1/2 a mile to go, I ran over a patch of innocuous looking mud, which caused 2 pinch punctures to both front and rear tyres. Shankses pony then ensued. The old saying goes 'Beware of wolf in sheep's clothing'.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2022)

Normally my standard 50km Wymeswold loop wouldn't merit a write up ,but this was my first outdoor ride for 12 days due to Covid and the ensuring isolation period . I didn't suffer badly with Covid just a bad cold but it has left my legs feeling leaden and constantly tired ie falling asleep on the sofa at 2030. After the initial test I had 2 days off the bike but since then I've been turning my legs over on the trainer timely bought last month so I sort off knew I should be able to do 50km but set of this morning slightly uncertain. My Wymeswold loop had plenty of bail out points I could cut it short if required .Out the door into the chill I went for the overdressed style nearly full winter kit . It took a couple of miles before the legs warmed up and I was spinning along nicely but felt any slight uphill section . Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Sileby as I left Sileby it was time to strip some layer ,Gillet was folding into my pocket thick gloves swapped for cleverly carried thinner ones . Into Seagrave and the rides big climb up Berrycott lane ,up the steep part at the bottom in my lowest gear then just spun my way up the long drag . After the climbing comes a nice descent down Narrow lane to Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Cropston and home the hill to home had to be done in bottom gear as I began to flag but made it round . Strangely I was slightly quicker than the last time I did the loop probably due to the fact that was on a much winder day . After not riding outside for so long it was good to be out there . Hopefully the road to full recovery will not be too long


----------



## cyberknight (2 Apr 2022)

bagpuss said:


> As no computer last week .A bit of a catch up from me.
> March 25 .
> As I left Derby, it was a truly beautiful morning, perfect for cycling. The last of the chill from the March night was still to be chased away. The sky was clear and blue. Finding my way through well known lanes, following an old Audax route that I ran for a number of years from the mid-90s to the early 2,000s. The route took me through Tutbury, and followed the woodland of the Duchy of Lancaster estate to the village of Hanbury. I span through the lanes and coasted downhill to the lovely village of Newborough. Here I turned right and got to grips with the undulating road to Abbots Bromley. Freewheeling downhill to Blithfield reservoir, which was looking rather full.
> 
> ...



the wind thats blows across blithfield res can be a right swine , especially followed by the climb out the other side


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (2 Apr 2022)

First proper rode since Covid, lungs don't feel too bad.
10 miles with sprog, building up her road confidence and skills, lovely weather barring a quick hailstone. Need to raise her seat now she's a year older.


----------



## bagpuss (2 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> the wind thats blows across blithfield res can be a right swine , especially followed by the climb out the other side


Not a problem on the way down to Shropshire as what breeze there was, came from behind . 
Coming home yesterday was another matter . A write up of the ride is coming soon .


----------



## bagpuss (2 Apr 2022)

Sunday 27 March .
The only ride I did whilst staying near Clungunford .
From our farm stay into Clungunford and on I plodded into Leintwardine .


DSCN1740 by rebalrid, on Flickr
Trouble ahead was the warning on a roadside sign.


DSCN1738 by rebalrid, on Flickr
& into the back roads to Burrington ,with its lovely church.


DSCN1743 by rebalrid, on Flickr
Continuing onto Pipe Aston and uphill to the Mortimer Forest .This is a fair pull and the sort you just have to keep twiddling the low gears {at least I do } The road takes you on to Whitcliffe woods . From here is a long downhill to Ludlow .This is the sort of descent if you know the road 50 mph would easily be acheived { on a closed road mind!!} . The T junction at the bottom and lights before the bridge into the town would be interesting in a road race .
The view point on the descent gives a panoramic view of Ludlow .


DSCN1748 by rebalrid, on Flickr After tea & a sausage butty I continued onto Stanton Lacey .Here a Red Kite patrolled above the fields to my left.
Into Diddlebury.


DSCN1750 by rebalrid, on Flickr
The last leg took me back to Craven Arms & into Broome .
A ride that gives you the magic of Shropshire & a bit of Herefordshire then back into Shropshire . A pleasant ride with one good climb .


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Apr 2022)

John Muir trail on way back


----------



## Ian H (2 Apr 2022)

I set off at about 07:20 this morning, with the temperature at around 0°. I had decided I should be doing more club rides, and the Saturday Social Ride started in town at 09:00. I warmed up over Straightway Head and cruised into Exeter about half an hour early, so did a loop to keep warm. 8 of us set off in a tight peloton, joined shortly by Ken, to make a less satisfactory 9. The route took us on the A-road to Bickleigh and then into the hills to Black Dog and then down to Crediton. More hills to Tedburn and then we turned back for Exeter to finish at a cafe on the quay. 
After coffee & a bacon bap Ken and I headed east, he eventually turning off for home while I climbed back over to Honiton. 85 miles in total.

https://www.strava.com/activities/6920309559


----------



## gavgav (2 Apr 2022)

I was up later than usual this morning, after a late night in Birmingham seeing John Bishop. He was very funny. So I eventually hauled myself out of bed and got in a short ride around my Town loop.

It was a bit milder than yesterday, but still nothing like the shorts and t-shirt weather of last weekend’s ride and back to full layers. I went through Reabrook and then along the cycle paths to Heathgates.

From there I went down through Castlefields, to the River Severn and onto the towpath. Not long after joining it, I came across mud all over the place and to the right was an old rusty bike that had been fished out of the river and was covered in detritus. That won’t be ridden again.

It was busy along the towpath and so a bit of bell ringing was required, to get along. Approaching the English Bridge, I came across some chaps from the search and rescue team, who were getting ready to continue the search for a young man who went missing after a night out in the Town, last weekend. Very sad and the longer it goes on, the more you fear he has ended up in the River. I know someone who has a connection to the family, as well, which makes it doubly sad.

The Quarry was busy with people out walking and as i approached Porthill Bridge I came across police cordoning off the bit towards Victoria Avenue. Reading the news tonight, I find it’s due to another chap being fished out of the river last night and who is in a bad way in hospital…Sad times.

I climbed up through Porthill and then along the cycle paths to Shelton, before heading through the newish estate at Bowbrook, where the bottom half the road has finally been properly Tarmacced, meaning a nice smooth surface, instead of the rough builders road that had been in place for a couple of years.

I then followed Mousecroft Lane, up through Nobold and around Meole Village, then home.

12.72 miles at 11.6mph avg


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

Cavalol said:


> Where was this, please, it seems vaguely familiar? Looks a lovely day and place to ride.


Sorry, it's Belmonte Rd, Frodsham.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2022)

A short ride with my wife yesterday in Cheshire near Daresbury. Summer bike with winter clothes.


----------



## Landsurfer (3 Apr 2022)

Sunday morning run out .... dry and not freezing. On the loop from Braithwaite i drove past the remains of 8 burnt out cars !!
It would appear that this area is the dump and burnout area for the scumbag car thieves of Doncaster.

Sign in the canal carpark at Braithwaite where i normally park but today I parked in Barnby Dun after a combination of closed roads and taking a wrong turn.









Sykehouse Church .... only used occasionally these days ...





And in every hedge, at every junction, alongside roads throughout the area .... discarded masks ....... a single use plastic disaster for our countryside.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Apr 2022)

Nobody to ride with today so out for a solo spin on the Tricross. A lovely bright day but windy, fields of oil seed rape in full flower looked beautiful. Out to Selby via Wistow Lordship, Just over 30 miles with an average of 16mph.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Apr 2022)

The plan today, as much as I make a plan anyway, was to cycle in to Canterbury early and pick up NCN 1 to Sandwich. The signage however was particularly awful even for Sustrans. I don't know if people nick them or peel the stickery ones off but despite knowing I had to keep North on my compass to my left I lost the route somewhere and meandered through some beautiful countryside and saw at least four little cottages I would love to live in. I endedup passing a pub that did food just as they opened. With serendipity like that I stopped for lunch and a pint. Chatted to a couple of guys on bikes who followed me in from the other direction. Hi guys if you are on CC! After lunch I rolled along towards the sea following North on the compass and came upon Reculver only a few miles from home. Sunny but chilly. Wonderful ride all round.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Apr 2022)

Sunny intervals, feels like 6C said the BBC weather while the Met Office cheerfully advised the westerly may gust to 26mph. 1.1kg of kit on (shoes excepted) and the cycle route followed to the B6161 to avoid the westerly upwards A59. Down to Hampsthwaite and the Lower Nidderdale valley.




No route stays in the valley so up to Clapham Green, the high hedges buffeted the wind until right at the top and down Elton Lane to Birstwith. Up again followed by a longer decent to turn onto the bridleway across Ross Bridge over the River Nidd , climbing up to and along the B6165. Then the long drag north west of Stripe Lane to Hartwith. I paused on what was probably a false flat rather than a level stretch to let a delivery lorry pass. North from Hartwith the lane suddenly levels and even descends. At the end the climbing resumed west north west.




At the right of the photo is the looming mass of part of Brimham Rocks which I subsequently arrived at after a ride equating to 100ft/mile of climbing; the car park very busy and the rock with a convenient formation like a seat was occupied for a snack.
Followed the route of NCN688 _Way of the Roses _looping around the rocks then heading north and then largely downgrade to the east.




Left the NCN and then the decent of Scarah Bank.




Through Ripley and onto NCN67 _Nidderdale Greenway._




Then westwards via Bilton Lane and the A59 with speed slightly mitigated by the wind.
23.33 miles 1831ft climbed 12.6mph avg


----------



## theloafer (3 Apr 2022)

today was a ride out with 2 mates just round my route to Barnard castle and back .. but even after 28 years i was shown new and better choice's of a few roads ... i did not know that there was an under pass under the A66 ...  and also a couple of bridleway,s which looked private roads  52 miles all steady as we chatted and took turns on the front ( no pics though)

https://www.strava.com/activities/6927090614


----------



## bagpuss (3 Apr 2022)

Friday 1st April!!
After looking at the weather forecast, I gritted my teeth for my ride home, which was basically reverse polarity of my outward route with a little 're-wiring' here and there. I left our farmstay and headed off to Clungunford and Broome. Onwards a short ride to Craven Arms and then the undulating road up the Western side of the Wenlock Edge to Much Wenlock.


DSCN1751 by rebalrid, on Flickr
A quick hot drink and a slab of cake, and I found my way into Ironbridge via Benthall, and down to Jackfield and on to the bridge at Ironbridge.


DSCN1753 by rebalrid, on Flickr



DSCN1754 by rebalrid, on Flickr

From Ironbridge I continued up past the Blists Hill Museum, tapping it out up the climb. Through Halesfield Industrial Estate and on to Shifnal. Continuing on to the A41, having another hot drink at the petrol station at Tong Norton. Spinning up to Bishops Wood and Brewood, and on to Penkridge for lunch. From Penkridge I followed my outward route back through Brockton, on the edge of Cannock Chase, downhill to Milford and on to The Haywoods for another hot drink at the garden centre. Down Bishton Lane to Colton. Here I did another re-wire of my outward route, spinning through Blithbury, Hamstell Ridware and Yoxall. Up the back of Hadley End and along to Dunstall, where I took shelter in the church porch for a passing snow shower.


DSCN1757 by rebalrid, on Flickr

Continuing on up through Tatenhill, Anslow, past the castle at Tutbury, to the Saltbox at Hatton for my final hot drink. Finishing the last leg of my ride took me through Sutton on the Hill, Dalbury Hollow, Radbourne Hollow, As I approached home, the sky had turned really dark, and for my last mile home I was caught in a right good hailstorm, with it pattering on my helmet, and I was glad to arrive home. The earworm for the ride was Bob Seger's 'Running against the wind'. A rewarding ride on a somewhat cold day! and enough hot drinks to float a boat .🫖
ooh and a hand full of miles further than my outward ride .


----------



## galaxy (4 Apr 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Sunday 27 March .
> The only ride I did whilst staying near Clungunford .
> From our farm stay into Clungunford and on I plodded into Leintwardine .
> 
> ...


I live beetween Ludlow & Leominster .


----------



## bagpuss (4 Apr 2022)

I think you were the Cc member had said call in a cuppa if I was in the area?. This was a while back on this forum If I remeber correctly. Unfortunately I had no computer with me so I could not get in touch .


----------



## rockyroller (4 Apr 2022)

it was a gloomy day but I got out for a ride anyway


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2022)

Into Dewsbury for lunch and back. The crazy drivers were out today and after two very near misses - a 21-plate Puma driver didn't stop at a blind junction when they pulled out, then a reversing taxi swung left and out without indicating (a slap on their side window where I was stopped them) meant after lunch it was an off-road route back along greenways.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Sorry, it's Belmonte Rd, Frodsham.



Thank you. It's not the road I was thinking of, but looks lovely and will have a go at it when I'm fitter. There are some amazing routes round there.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Apr 2022)

10 loops around a steep Cheshire hill to fine tune my new rear derailleur. Yes, it wasn't very exciting, but the top of the hill is nice.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Apr 2022)

Not sure if i spotted a fellow CC member down the A40 near Holborn today. I was behind you around Chancery Lane before we parted ways. I think you took a right down Southampton Row.

You were on a white or grey looking Giant. Google tells me its an TCR Advance Disc - but i cant be too sure. All i know is the rider was in a super low aero riding position which ive only seen from one or two fellow Fridays or CC members. (could have been nicksaddlesore or someone else -- I dont think it was Nick as i dont think he rides a bike like a TCR!)

-- If that was you, Hello to you!


----------



## ianbarton (5 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> 10 loops around a steep Cheshire hill to fine tune my new rear derailleur. Yes, it wasn't very exciting, but the top of the hill is nice.


Is this hill above Bickerton?


----------



## cwskas (6 Apr 2022)

I got a windy but hot ride in yesterday afternoon with a friend who is still trying to get his strength back a year after having a tough case of COVID. Great ride despite the conditions.

Wind was from the SSW at 22 gusting to 26+ according to the forecast. On one portion I had more of a crosswind and it would occasionally blow me around in the lane.

It is not even Easter yet and today we had our 2nd day over 90 F. My gadget said 95 degrees.  I am not ready for that yet!

Out some familiar and scenic state roads and back. Just under 38 miles, 1,460 ft ascent, 12 mph avg, 40.8 mph max.

I managed to get a few pictures.

Willie

I am often amused by the names on the gates



After a long, but fairly shallow downhill.





Fill 'er up!



I asked them to pose for me!



Almost home, but couldn't pass up these last few views.





​


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2022)

ianbarton said:


> Is this hill above Bickerton?


Sorry, no, it's Hill Cliffe.


----------



## bagpuss (6 Apr 2022)

Short ride with my mate Mike today .Half of it was rather wet!!


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2022)

Ride to Acton swing bridge and a five loops up/down the nearby steep hill to test my new gears.


----------



## bagpuss (6 Apr 2022)

Has it got pampas growing at either end ?


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Apr 2022)

bagpuss said:


> Has it got pampas growing at either end ?


I don't know, but I've never seen it swing open. The river Weaver's days of having large commercial vessels navigating it's length are long gone.


----------



## footloose crow (7 Apr 2022)

*7 April. The coastal roller coaster*

When I was working and thinking about retirement, puffing up 20% gradients on a cold morning wasn't part of the vision. It was more about firesides and slippers. But here I am; definitely retired and trying to keep the other OAPs in sight as their blinking rear lights fade away into the distance. 

There is blue sky which is good but it isn't warm and the wind is from the north and gusting to 45mph according to the weather forecast. I have no reason to disbelieve it. There is an invisible hand on my chest pushing me back down the hill or catching me out with a sideways shove when I pass a field gateway. I am riding with the Wednesday/Thursday/ Friday club - or WTF - which isn't a club and doesn't always ride on those days. All retired. All obscenely fit. All in front of me.





_High tide at Ruan Lanihorne and talking of inconsequential things..._

This is a hilly ride almost straight away and after the flat road through riverside Tresillian, launches itself uphill onto the Roseland peninsula, a gnarled hand of bony fingers reaching into the sea, steep drops into quiet, empty valleys and equally steep climbs back out again. By following the coast we encounter every valley and every headland. 

We ride through farmyards spread either side of the lane, mud sliding down the mudguards. Thats what they are for! We continue through old oak woodlands which hang over the lane, blocking the light, the road pitted from winter rain and frost, the surface ripped to reveal the rock and gravel beneath. This is Lord Falmouth's land or sometimes it belongs to the Duchy of Cornwall. Here it is still feudal and the footpaths are few and far between. Be careful trespasser, you are tolerated on this lanes and no more. 

Tractors pass, a rattle from the trailer and a gust of exhaust. Busy time for farmers right now with seeds to get in and fields ploughed and harrowed. The tractor drivers have no time for a bunch of cyclists and are impatient to pass. We stop as soon as we can to let them go by.

Onto the coast now, a fractal mirror of blues and greens. The surface is ruffled by the wind into steep grey waves further out but nearer the land it is protected, almost alluring. We stop at Portholland for a break and admire the cliffs, dark and gaunt against the bright light. Another stop briefly in Portloe, the crabber boats pulled onto the beach, the village empty of life. We talk about people we have known and things that happened many years before as older people do, resting on the cross bar, clothes tugged by the constant wind. 





_Portholland. "Yes there are more hills, what did you expect....?"_

Up. Down. Up again. Down again. A procession of lung busting uphills, the Wahoo insisting that the gradient is beyond 20% but I think it is exaggerating, and then heart in mouth, swooping descents daring each other to go faster, to bank the bike even more until one of us locks up the back wheel on a hairpin and almost slides into an oncoming car. Time to calm down. 

We debate a coffee stop at Porthluney beach near Caerhays but I don't fancy the next climb after a bladder of coffee and a stomach full of cake and so up again and inland to the Lost Gardens of Heligan cafe, busy again after the winter sleep, and the largest slice of coffee cake I have ever seen. There is some debate now about the best way home and the term 'flatter' is mentioned several times, largely by me. 

It isn't flat. More lanes, more sweeping views across the spring fields to the china clay works that dominate the horizon of everywhere in mid Cornwall. Tall waste tips of china clay residue, the white scars of rain erosion showing through the scrubby vegetation like bones breaking through flesh. Sometimes all I see is the wheel in front until I think I could draw from memory every nuance and detail of its derailleur and seat stays, the winking red light beneath the saddle. Sometimes I look at the view, the scattered houses and farms, the changing landscape of farming here. 

The wind has increased now and is a physical force on the hill tops, dropping away though as we duck beneath the tall Cornish hedges, solid granite and daffodils, wild garlic and white frothed hawthorn. This is a longer ride than I expected and with more uphill although all of our devices disagree on the exact height and distance, as does RWGPS, Wahoo and Strava on the data from my device. I know how my legs feel. It is good to be back in Truro, leaning on our bikes talking of inconsequential things and places we may go and a ride on Sunday if anyone wants it, the weather promised to be better. 

I do like riding alone and to be with my own thoughts but I also increasingly like riding in company and the support of a friendly wheel. I enjoy the banter and appreciate the advice. This was a good ride through the best (or worst) of rural and coastal south Cornwall. It makes me feel content and that is what I wanted from retirement. The fireside and slippers can wait for another year.


----------



## derrick (7 Apr 2022)

Nice windy ride to Whitwell, Emalis 's tea rooms. We did have the occasional tail wind, Lovely ride really enjoyed it.
https://www.strava.com/activities/6944493060#kudos


----------



## Old jon (7 Apr 2022)

Had a ride last Tuesday, the excuse for only doing ten miles was the after effects of a cold. This morning, from somewhere, I decided ‘no excuses.’ Then looked out of the window at the falling rain, picked up my rain jacket and made ready to ride.

There was a bit more than clothing to sort out, breakfast is an idea I approve of no matter the weather. But eventually I pedalled away on the Spa. The rain had stopped, the wind had not. And the wind was a ride changer, excuse or not. One uphill stretch in the final ten miles of the intended route would have been smack into the wind. So the route was ridden anti clockwise, for a more equitable distribution of gradient. And wind.

A wiggle around Holbeck to start with. Out towards Crown Point, do not cross the bridge or river, ride downstream towards Thwaite’s Mill. Before reaching there the river has been crossed twice, south bank to north and back again. This leaves me between river on my left and the Aire and Calder Navigation on my right. Riding NCN Route 67.



Which was peaceful in the extreme this morning. But back to tarmac and traffic now, after Woodlesford Lock and its wildfowl collection take Pottery Lane towards the A642 and head through Swillington to Garforth. First bits of uphill for the morning, and the wind did not assist much. It rarely does.






Around Garforth’s northern edge, across the railway line, then that enormous roundabout over the M1, and eventually onto the B1217 to Lotherton Gates. I totally ignored the ‘Road Closed’ sign at the end of Lotherton Lane and rode along it anyway. What we once called the gas board have dug a trench along the lane, just by the two houses the trench is more like an archeological excavation. But there is a way around for a bike.

Into Aberford now, and into the surprisingly strong wind too. Lumpy all the way to Barwick in Elmet, through there to Scholes and back to the suburbs. Find the top of South Parkway, and it goes downhill to Wyke Beck. Which I followed all the way to Wetherby Road and the Oakwood Clock. And the rain started, but who cares? Home is about five miles away.

Almost in sight of the end of the street I live on, look at the garthing and realise I will not quite do the thirty miles I intended. So a bit of a long block to ride around, reached the end of my street as 30 ticked up. About fifteen hundred feet going up, still raining, rather weary. But a big grin for the ride, and the hot shower that is very near.

Geography and upanddownery . . .


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Apr 2022)

A longer ride to Beeston Castle, 70ish miles, with some steeper inclines to test the legs, beautiful day.


----------



## cwskas (9 Apr 2022)

Charlie and I made a plan for a bit longer ride today. I decided to ride from my house to his for the start which game me 100 km & 80 km for Charlie. The plan was for a leisurely pace but still was quite exhausting from wind and climbing.

45 F, 7 C when I left my house about 840 am and the wind was just as forecast - almost straight out of north all day hovering around 20 with gusts which would surprise us from time to time. By the time we finished the temperature had risen to 68 F, 20 C.

5h 46m moving and 7h 35m total trip time, 11.1 mph average & 40 mph on the long descent.

If you look carefully you can see Charlie way down there.

















A cluster of non-native deer at this location. There is no hunting season on non-native deer. I think owner's might get some sort of 'conservation tax credit' but I dont really know about it. It is quite popular in this county for larger ranches to have some exotic wildlife, some are endangered and others are simply non-native.






Our reward for the early climbing.














We had a nice burger and much-needed liquids in Cranfills Gap. One of the earliest settled places in this area.


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2022)

It was our usual group ride today which is Peterborough to Elton Furze, round to Fotheringhay and back to Peterborough. The way back to Peterborough was more bizarre than usual. When the road turns busy sub standard cycle lanes appear but given there's no side roads/ driveways/ junctions it's easier just to use them. I was behind my mate in the cycle lane and a car slows down and a female passenger (I think late middle age) leans out and shouts at him, "get on the cycle path". There is no cycle path, not even a footway, just the cycle lane he was in


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Apr 2022)

Just 12 miles, but very cold and sunny.
Skylarks buzzards and little lambs kept me company 

https://www.strava.com/activities/6954831888


----------



## Ian H (9 Apr 2022)

A cold, early start today to get to the EWCC social ride. 14 of us out so we split into two groups for a 38 mile circuit from Exeter. The route was mostly lanes apart from the A-road back through Rewe to the finish. After coffee & food at the quay, we went our separate ways. I decided on a longer route home. 
At some point I realised that I hadn't brought my house-key with me. I called on our neighbours to see if they had a spare, but no, so I had to visit E at work to beg/steal hers. That added another 35k or so (I did another circuit) to make a good 100 miles in total (and 2,000m of climbing). 
The tangled gpx track says it all.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2022)

longest ride of the year so far , really struggled after 40 miles so i was glad of the company to tow me around , arm seized up by the end so i even struggled to take the arm warmers off .Absolutely knackered !


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> longest ride of the year so far , really struggled after 40 miles so i was glad of the company to tow me around , arm seized up by the end so i even struggled to take the arm warmers off .Absolutely knackered !
> View attachment 639333



I once lived on that map; I wonder what I'd have found if I'd cycled back then?


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Apr 2022)

Tour De Tadcaster .... ish...





Started and finished in Sherburn tin Helmet via a sportive start at Tadcaster Grammar School .. 2 deg C at the start of the day but warmed up nicely.
The route north took me via Towton battlefield ... no, i’ve never heard of it either but it took place on Palm Sunday and today was ... Palm Sunday.






Yep .... battle of Palm Sunday ....





The area around Tadcaster and Sherburn was like the T de F, a Sportive, bright sunshine and Sunday morning club runs filled the local area.
But maybe Tadcaster Cycling Club should consider why close passing by cars is unacceptable but close passing a lone cyclist, by inches, by a herd of club cyclists is acceptable.
Lovely morning out on roads i have travelled on many times by car and motorcycle but never cycled ... I was posted to RAF Church Fenton back in the day .... Tucano and Bulldog stuff after my RAF service had finished ....


----------



## geocycle (10 Apr 2022)

The Bowland Ring Cycle.
Act one. Our hero embarks from the far western shore of the fair isle and mounts his steed of the rarest titanium. Fuelled with a passion for cake and points in the 50km/mile a month challenge. Our hero speeds across the sunlit but frost covered lowlands to the kingdom of Yorkshire.

Act two. Our hero has to climb the sacred mountain to the legendary Cross’o’Greet. Despite much clenching of teeth and ancient utterances the summit is reached at 432masl. From there, the lowlands of Lancashire present themselves to our hero.

Act three. The gods of gradients relent and our hero descends as if hunted by a band of Valkyries down the twists and turns of the newly emerging river Hodder. The hero hums de,de, de, der, der etc as he flies ahead of any pursuant.

Act four. The quest for cake continues through Slaidburn and ignoring the offering of the Hark to Bounty, through the Centre of Britain, passing the wild boar farm to Chipping. As everyone knows, all roads in this area eventually reach Chipping. Our quest nears completion as bacon sandwich, Americano and chocolate brownie is Procured. But can our hero return home?

Act five. The chill of winter returns and our hero regrets not wearing a thicker jumper as suggested by his fair lady. He powers through Inglewhite and turns north. A final challenge is overcome as he meets temptation on an Orbea gain. Conversation with the fair maid is convivial but our hero cannot match her thrust and she disappears into the distance.

Act six. The 50km/mile challenge is complete and the Bowland ring cycle is complete. Our hero heads homeward and wonders what the hell was in that coffee….

Pictures of the sacred sheep, the mythical three peaks of Yorkshire and the steed contemplating the plunge down the Hodder. 64 miles 1500m of climbing.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Apr 2022)

A short ride near Arley Cheshire with my wife.


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Apr 2022)

Landsurfer said:


> Tour De Tadcaster .... ish...
> View attachment 639365
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!
You cycled right past my house in Towton, loads of cyclists riding the sportive today.
There is a nice cafe by Church Fenton airfield if you are ever passing again.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Apr 2022)

Another shortish ride today. This time I was dressed more appropriately.
plenty of wildflowers about, and. Couple of curious horses











https://www.strava.com/activities/6959816340


----------



## Landsurfer (10 Apr 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> Well done!
> You cycled right past my house in Towton, loads of cyclists riding the sportive today.
> There is a nice cafe by Church Fenton airfield if you are ever passing again.


Well .. you can see that i started in S-I-E ... and I had paid to enter the charity Sportive ... but as usual I did my own thing ,,, a mix and match of Sportive and my own route ... .... 
If you ever fancy some company for a weekday ride let me know ...


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Apr 2022)

Only 2 of us out for the group ride today which usually means a mystery route! Set off to Ellesmere on a sunny, frosty morning to our meeting point at the Mere and a decision on a route. A compromise was reached about the hill climbing and we set off through Ellesmere through Duddlestone Heath and St Martins to Gobowen. Down some new roads to Oswestry where the uphill bit started up to the old racecourse. The view from the top made it worth the long climb up as did the equally long descent the other side to Trefonen and Morda heading back towards Oswestry. A rare bit of urban cycling for me round the outskirts of Oswestry to avoid the busier road and roundabout then back onto lanes to Queens Head, Rednal, Hordley, Tetchill and back to Ellesmere for coffee at the Boathouse. A quick bit of maths with the mileage showed I would get home on 48 miles so took the longer way back turning off to Lyneal at Welshampton, through to Loppington, Horton and back home. 52 miles on a lovely sunny day.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Apr 2022)

Early train to Ramsgate this morning with a plan to ride along to Dover then train back to Ramsgate. The weather was fabulous and loads of photo opportunities. I saw more Sustrans markers today than any ride before. Stopped at a place called Route One for lunch in front of Deal pier. I got to Dover Castle and chatted with a fellow cyclist admiring the view. They were heading back to Deal and after saying our goodbye I turned around and caught them up and asked if they would mind me tagging along. Great riding with someone else for a change and really enjoyed it. Stopped at a pub in Sandwich before saying our goodbyes. Ended up back at Ramsgate station and headed for home. Brilliant day all round.


----------



## Donger (10 Apr 2022)

I was riding with my mate Simon today. This always presents problems as to what to wear. I can't really turn up in full lycra, as he always rides in jeans and casual wear and rides _really_ slow. Wore my touring trousers with padded lycra hidden underneath and a padded jacket. As I wasn't wearing a cycling top with back pockets, I didn't have enough storage for a camera, so no pictures today.

We went out to the Lower Lode pub 15 miles away for a couple of pints on the banks of the Severn opposite Tewkesbury slipway. Spent half an hour chucking a stick for an enthusiastic dog that apparently lived on a boat nearby. When we got bored, he moved on to the next table, and then the one after that. The barman said he does that every opening time .... works the crowd and gets played with by everyone in the beer garden, then goes home. We called in on two more riverside pubs on the way home (without imbibing). First was the Yew Tree at Chaceley Stock. ..... There was no yew tree there. Then came the Boat at Ashleworth. ...... There was no boat there. Come to think of it, there was no pub any more either, as it hasn't survived the latest round of floods. Very sad. It used to be a great little micro pub. Last time I went in there, three old ladies from the village were occupying the only chairs indoors, it was that small ..... yet the bar had 5 or 6 draught beers and the same number of local draught ciders on tap. More taps than seats.

We stopped off at the bird hide at Ashleworth on the way home and watched an egret fishing, and a territorial battle between a couple of herons. Then back along the banks of the Severn at Maisemore and past all the dry docks and the tall ship in Gloucester docks before parting ways. At exactly 35 miles, that was my longest ride so far this year, and a very pleasant one, though it left me a bit saddle sore. Must get my gear cables sorted.


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2022)

It started 0deg for my first ride today and for a change I met my mates between Wansford and Nassington for our gravel ride today and we headed to Peterborough town (basically the same route I took) to meet some more mates at a cafe. By the time we'd got to the cafe it had warmed up to a beautiful day and the gilet came off. We then did some of the Peterborough GreenWheel cycle route to Morbourne. At which point one of my mates decided we should explore a bridle way. I think Ive followed it before and I got lost I told him. Lol, After we got through a field it seemed to disappear but a foot path was at the far side of the field. He volunteered to see if it was navigable. 10s or so after we went through the gate came the cry, "hold the gate, I'm getting chased by a bull" 😂 After I left him I thought I would have a quick coffee at my favourite cafe, as it had turned really warm, get back clean my bike and do some TT practice. I had heard a Scottish accent in the queue. Just as I was leaving an old man turned around wearing a fleece jersey with my relatively small home town football (soccer) club badge on it, so I thought I'd say hello. A very nice old chap but when he was telling me about the last time he bumped into someone like which it turned out to be an old classmate he dropped that he'd say hello to a lamp post, I should have known it wouldn't be a quick hello. 45mins to an hour later I finally left the cafe.








The pics are in the Relive:
https://www.relive.cc/view/vWqBg3Z5PYv

I committed a terrible sin when I finally got home, I had a quick lunch and jumped on the TT bike for Bays +1) without cleaning the Gravel bike 😱
The TT bike had been shifting perfect except for the smallest cog (top gear) but it extended to the bottom three cogs. So I guessed I'd need a new cable which I would pick up after the workout. Or so I thought when I finished the wo the shop was closed for the day. That sapped the last energy from my legs. I hope I can find one in my cupboard or its a lunchtime visit to a lbs.







On the way home, I saw an ice cream van and suddenly had the notion for one. I can't remember the last time I went to an ice cream van That was the one thing I was warned not to eat during chemo in 2019 (my body would falsely think it was getting throttled and my stomach wouldn't cope with it out of a van anyway which might not be 100% pure) so it was at least pre 2019.



It was now 14deg C btw 😂


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Apr 2022)

A couple of rides to mention.

*Friday:* Having not got a ride in for a fortnight I was really keen to make the most of a bright but breezy afternoon. I got the Dawes Galaxy out for its first trip of the season and headed off to do a loop orbiting Shrewsbury.

I thought I'd go around clockwise as that should mean I would be avoiding the school rush, however as I got to Meole Brace I saw the first few youngsters in green uniform (Priory School) and realised that they'd had an early finish for the Easter holiday. The cycleway along Roman Road that I had intended to use was way too crowded so I ended up on the road which fortunately wasn't too busy and allowed me to keep up a reasonable pace.

Things were quieter once I'd passed this crowd and I enjoyed the ride to Montford Bridge and Little Ness despite it being into the wind. On reaching Bashchurch I turned south for Yeaton and immediately felt the difference with the wind behind me as I cruised along at 20 to 25 mph. It would have been nice to have kept that tailwind on the undulating section to Old Woods and Merrington. I decided to have a bit of a detour to Harmer Hill then headed along to Hadnall. A nice motorist waved me across the main road when they didn't have to and the section to Astley was nice and swift with the tailwind.

For a change I took the shorter but lumpier way past Ebury Hill and the edge of Haughmond Hill. The wind helped up Ebury Hill but not as much up Haughmond Hill - the descent into Upton Magna was pretty good though. I could feel the effect of my time off the bike on the way to Atcham and it felt difficult to do the kind of pace I thought I should have been able to manage, then on the climb into Cross Houses my legs threatened to cramp up which isn't usually something I get riding this bike so I paused for a saddle adjustment. I got along alright with the last of the tailwind along Lyon's Lane but turning for home at Condover the headwind really slowed me down, knocking a good four mph off my typical speed on the run up to the A49.

37 miles for this one at 14.2 mph average. I had expected the average to be a bit higher but it was great to be out on the Galaxy regardless.





The view to the Breidden from the road to Little Ness.





At Yeaton.





Harmer Hill.





The Wrekin from Haughmond Hill.





Crossing the Severn on the old bridge at Atcham.





View to the Stretton Hills from Lyon's Lane.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Yesterday:* Another nice day beckoned so the Galaxy came out again. This time I thought I'd do a loop out to Melverley so started off along the same roads to Montford Bridge as last time. It took less than a mile to realise that the adjustment to the saddle done on the previous ride wasn't right - I felt like I was too far forward and leaning too much on the bars - but it only needed a very small tweak to feel much nicer.

The cycle paths were uncluttered this time which was just as well as the road was surprisingly busy as far as Shelton but then quietened down on the way to Bicton and Montford Bridge. The wind was a southerly this time so I had it helping on this stretch which gave some quite nice cruising speeds and made the hill after Bicton much easier.

In Montford Bridge I took a left instead of a right this time and headed for Montford and Shrawardine. The road through Montford has been resurfaced since I last rode through, which was a delight - I could keep the speed up rather than having to slow and weave through all the holes and lumps.

Turning towards Pentre I didn't have the wind behind me any more but kept up a decent pace on the way past the Royal Hill (doing a good trade I was pleased to see) and on my way to Melverley. It couldn't last and I was brought back down to earth through Coedwy and up the climb at Prince's Oak which brought the displayed average speed down depressingly quickly. I was riding against the wind now so made steady progress to Westbury where a change of route was needed as I'd realised I didn't know whether the long term roadworks at Shorthill had been finished yet. I headed through Asterley then Farley instead on some nice quiet lanes (if I ignore the one car that came past in a tearing hurry) to drop into Pontesbury.

Reaching Pontesbury I thought I'd go around the village to cut down my time on the main road. Getting waved into my turning by a motorcycle steward was a surprise but the signs at the side of the road made it clear that I'd joined the route of a sportive for a few miles (the Strade Shropshire sportive apparently). I got overtaken by just the one small group of riders in Plealey then split away from their route near Annscroft.

Riding through Exfords Green the wind seemed to be slowing me a lot more than I would have expected, however after crossing the A49 and dropping into Condover I finished with a really nice tailwind that swept me along to my next crossing of the A49 much faster than on the previous ride.

36.3 miles at 14.8 mph average. The bike felt great and I really enjoyed that one. 




At Montford.





The remains of Shrawardine Castle.





View to the Briedden from near Wilcott.





At Melverley. This church replaced one burned down by Owain Glyndwr's men.


----------



## footloose crow (11 Apr 2022)

*10 April. Can I stop here....?*

I have a book written in the 1930s with advice for would be polar explorers that contains the line, 'choose your companions carefully, you may have to eat them'. My own version for my forthcoming book on '_Preparing yourself to cycle in later life' _is.... 'choose your riding companions carefully, find one with an equally small bladder'. 

It avoids the embarrassment of continually saying ' I just have to pull into the gateway for a second' for the fifth time on a ride, if all the other people you cycle with all agree that it is time to reduce the weight of liquid sloshing around - in fact there is an urgency to it. I even have favourite places on regular rides where I like to stop. Marking my territory perhaps. Easy on your own, more problematic in a group and fraught with opportunities for social shame when in a mixed group. 

None of this is relevant to todays ride though. The goal was to complete a 100k audax which was advertised as a mere 1000m of uphill and nothing steeper than 4%. As is the way with these things it was a bit further and quite a bit more uphill than advertised with a fairly constant procession of steepish hills. 





_Waiting for the start...the sun was out at this point and a deep discussion on 'shorts or tights' was in progress. _

The ride began in Falmouth and did a loop around the harbour and the two Falmouthian beaches and before setting off in earnest on some uphills to make sure that everyone can get warm. The sun disappeared at about this moment and the cloud thickened. The wind gusting off the sea was pretty serious about impeding progress too.




_Stopping for an 'information control' and then an unusual kick start technique...or maybe he had just had enough of the gears?_

Halfway around was Long Rock car park, in sight of St Michaels Mount and a cold wind off the sea. Cakes and bananas helped a lot here - thank you Falmouth Wheelers. Then through an Easter busy, overflowing Marazion and along much quieter lanes to to the even more crowded Porthleven next.





_Waiting for Fred to sign our brevet cards. No fancy stamps here - just "Fred' scrawled unevenly. _





_My entry for the 'your bike leading against a post in front of a beach' competition. I got it wrong with the cranks and everything, I know._ 

At Long Rock the Wahoo said I had done 900m of hills so far, so I was wondering how the next 50k would be just 100m of uphill. It wasn't! The roads were good though, intricate Celtic knots of lanes through small hamlets and past half forgotten farms. Someone was telling me as we cycled along this section that he came from around here and that many of the locals never went more than ten miles from home. If you asked them for directions to anywhere but Penzance, they wouldn't know. 





_The long and winding road to Portleven. I stuck a label with all the information controls on the stem so I don't cycle past them....again._

The finish was at the cricket club and the pavilion was filled with cake, buns and sandwiches. It was good to sit there and chat to people and to be warm for the first time that day. Choice of clothing may actually be more important than the choice of companions. I had the wrong clothes for today, thats for sure. I thought it would be warm when I saw the sun in the morning. Brrrr all the way around. 





_I did at least get the choice of companion right though; his bladder was in tune with mine and our speed both up and down hills was perfectly matched. He is ten years older than me though! _

This was a great audax route. Well done Falmouth Wheelers. There is another audax down this way on 15 May which goes all around the coast to Lands End at the far tip of the UK and then back along the other side. Come down and have a go, enjoy a pasty and an ice cream and experience what is probably one of the most scenic coastal rides in Britain.

Details here: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9659


----------



## bagpuss (11 Apr 2022)

A few pictures from todays ride .




Bridge at Norbury .







River Dove .





Waters Meet at Norbury .






Lunch time?






Tree Line


----------



## theloafer (11 Apr 2022)

a little trip to the seaside and called in to see the wife while i was over that way as she was busy working .the weather on the sea front was bloody chilly .. lol glad i had my jacket on, had a quick cuppa and a few biccies with the boss then came back the selenic route Redmarshall longnewton then back into Darlo on the NCN14
managed 71 miles







https://www.strava.com/activities/6966022350


----------



## Mike_P (11 Apr 2022)

Weekend to catch up on.

Saturday and light shopping loads required from a number of stores equating in total to a rucksack full. The ebike up ‘Humps and a Hill’ for a change for a shopping trip, normally goes up another steeper hill but it dawned on me the subsequent crossing of the A59 was easier. Bilton Lane and onto the Beryl Burton cycleway towards Knaresborough, not exactly noted for its width and speed dropped to horse pace with the benefit at least of being able to use the level surfaced gated route pass a cattle grid. A wider area beyond and the horse now on the grass pace picked up; that plummeted to walking pace or less on a chaotic Waterside and I escaped up the steep Castle Ings Road.

Five items acquired in Lidl (three more intended purchases out of stock) and a decision made to scrap going to a M&S Simply Food as that would mean Waterside again. Northerly High Street avoidance route taken and I followed a cyclist on a road bike down to High Bridge over the River Nidd. On the hill away he stayed on the carriageway so turbo assist up the cycle path. Queueing traffic passed by, notably from the level crossing at Starbeck, and to Morrisons where three items acquired.

Normal route back passes Asda and with space in the rucksack called in to fill it up. Easiest route away from there uses a signposted cycle route along a not very wide footbridge over the railway immediately with a no cycling sign, which everyone ignores. A couple of pedestrians on it so one foot on the floor power pass them and I failed to notice what a dog had left behind; fortunately that avoided all but the front edge of the pedal – visions of having to flood the pedals SPD mechanism with all sorts of stuff were thankfully not a reality.

14.06 miles and 1026ft of elevation.

Sunday and back up ‘Humps and a Hill’, albeit slower by 90%, on the Defy. On the level beyond there was usefully a gap in parked cars as I was faced with an approaching fire engine, lights and sirens active. To speed up the ride rather through the showground and up Rudding Lane, once across the Stray I headed across to the A661, and immediately another outbreak of lights and sirens, this time an ambulance.

Turned off the A road to Follifoot, the on road NCN route to Spofforth and back on the A road to Wetherby. Onto Bramham where I paused for a snack and then through Aberford; the Garmin started protesting. I must have loaded an earlier version of the route I was following and when asked to recalculate the route it simply kept on requiring a U turn. I subsequently headed towards Micklefield by mistake when I should have turned off. Corrected and joined the A656 south to Castleford, the Garmin now had become fixated on its map screen to the extent that alerts from the Varia were not being displayed; a road side bench acquired to sought it out plus a snack.

Onto the A639 and through a busy junction with the M62. Pass Pontefract Racecourse and onto a dual carriageway where as it went up I needed to cross to a third right turn lane – it become conveniently quiet. Cut through to the A645 south-westwards to reach the second word ABC of Purston *J*aglin. To find a sign solitary to the place I headed south on the B6421.




Seems someone got carried away with the signage as the war horse, a 20ft high wooden frame sculpture is to the west of neighbouring Featherstone https://www.featherstone-tc.gov.uk/war-horse-2/.

Back to the A645 and yet more sirens and lights – another ambulance as headed into Featherstone and a right turn followed onto another section of the B6421. Just got through a TL controlled cross roads on an uphill stretch before cross traffic started moving and eventually open countryside. Under the M62 and into Cutsyke where I got a polite thank you from a group of youths as I paused to let them across a zebra crossing.

Into Castleford once again, passing a Burberry factory




and in sharp contrast the 2015 architecture of the towns £6m bus station




Then back north on the A656 which meant going up the 1.4 mile long climb north of Allerton Bywater, at least the steeper bits are at the start but it was nicer heading south!




On a false flat almost at the top I paused for a snack at what transpired to be a public footpath entrance with a pair of felled tree trunks to either side, one making a bench and the other sadly somewhat decayed. The section of the route from the A64 to the A659 I think I rode faster than I did in the car on the A1(M) the other week. Another snack pause in Wetherby and then to Knaresborough in a new PR, Waterside was notably quieter and a brief warm sun was felt; it had clouded over and down grades had been pretty chilly. As I hit the climb away from High Bridge I got the onset of cramp in my right leg; spun faster and it went away thankfully; only 63% slower up the climb than the ebike was.

First 100km of the year and the Le Col sport bib shorts (with a £50 Strava challenge discount), paired today with leg warmers, were certainly a good investment. 66.42 miles 3424ft climbed 13.8mph avg


----------



## Old jon (12 Apr 2022)

A better looking morning made it easy to forget the forecast rain and take the pretty bike out for a pedal around. But I am glad I remembered my rain wear.

I had thought of a route to follow today, but did not expect to follow it entirely. And so it happened. Down the hill to Holbeck, Office Lock and up the canal towpath to Viaduct Road and the uphill starts. Through Headingley to Lawnswood, right onto Church Lane then Arthington Road up the eastern side of Golden Acre Park. There was a thought to carry straight on at the top of Kings Road for the descent of Black Hill Road, but the rain started and the steep bit of that road often carries a lot of farmyard . . .

So, down Kings Road to Bramhope and pedal on the the Dyneley Arms. Down Pool Bank at a fair rate of knots. Yes, I know knots are ships’ speed, it was persisting down along here, so hard it hurt! At the bottom I gave up the idea of riding up to Farnley and turned onto the A659, the direct way to Otley. No stop by the maypoles today, it is almost a ‘U’ turn to reach the start of Leeds Road and I did want to keep moving.

Not much to see on the way out of the Wharfe valley, except falling rain. Back into Bramhope, faster in this direction, and along the other side of Golden Acre Park, the straight way back to Headingley and the right turn to reach Kirkstall. Between canal and railway line there is one end of the access road to what was Kirkstall power station. Today it was the playing field for some firemen, or maybe it should be called a training area.



Down to Leeds along the towpath, a bit of a tour around the scrag end of Hunslet and a bit further up the road and I am home. The Bob Jackson is now a pretty dirty bike, the rain is easing off and I am cold. Thirty miles again, a bit over 1300 feet of climbing and that grin has come back. I enjoyed that.

Today's way . . .


----------



## bagpuss (13 Apr 2022)

Two hours roller work this morning .Our kitchen looks alot better.


----------



## geocycle (13 Apr 2022)

First day of holidays and got out for a ride! Had been planning a day in the dales but woke up to drizzle so decided to keep low level and chose the Lyth valley that heads up to Windermere. Ended up slightly further than anticipated but all very pleasant and not overly hilly. First stop was Low Sizergh barn for coffee and surreptitious purchase of Easter eggs. I was anticipating ’scrambled’ eggs but they survived well in the saddle bag. Then up to Brigsteer woods where the wild daffodils were still out and two jays were enjoying the strong scent of the ransoms. Was going to cut back at Brigsteer and followed my route passed a road closed sign only to find a bridge missing. So, retraced steps and up to Crossthwaite before turning back south to Levens Hall. By my world view Levens Hall is a lovely cafe with a stately home attached. Had the biggest slice of carrot cake ever. Sun came out as a trudged home. 57 miles with 935m of climbing.

Pictures of the River Kent with its rock bed channel and a field of snakes head fritillary at Levens.


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Apr 2022)

A short ride to Tatton park, Cheshire, while the rain had stopped and there were intermittent sunny spells. On the winter/wet weather bike, just in case of rain.


----------



## bagpuss (13 Apr 2022)

^^^I have never seen so many Snakes head in one place^^^


----------



## theloafer (13 Apr 2022)

2 weeks ago i was shown a couple of new and better roads for my Barnard castle loop thanks to Eddie + Tony ,plus it extended it a little ... so today i thought i would re-run it just to see if i remember it correctly. (its an AGE thing ) . made it round and there was only one junction i was fussy on ,and a quick look at os map on phone soon sorted it out ..lol . 
A good day out if a bit chilly first thing but was able to remove a layer and swop gloves for mitts after i had a coffee at Eppleby a big thanks to the staff there as they were closed but still made me a coffee , only i little hiccup though while i did the change of attire i put the phone on the seat and then rode off without it luckily i noticed a couple of miles so not to far to go for it .
some time i think i should not be allowed out on my own . lol
57 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/6975802217


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Apr 2022)

My usual morning commute of 6.69 miles with an average of 18.1 mph followed by an extended home commute of 34.5 miles with an average of 16.7 mph. Lovely early evening ride.


----------



## Old jon (14 Apr 2022)

Coo! A bright and shiny morning out there. Best be taking advantage of that, there have not been many of that sort this year. Off with the Spa I went.

Still a bit cool, when I started moving, but I guessed the first bit of rising road might just warm me up. Across the Aire at Crown Point and once the end of Roseville Road is reached turn right and start ascending. Turn left at the clock at Oakwood, the road goes up to Street Lane and so do I. The long way around to Slaid Hill and then Wike Ridge Lane points to East Keswick. I like this road.

Slowly up Whitegate out of the village, it felt steep this morning, then turn towards Collingham. Which has a long descent before reaching the outskirts. A left turn, bridge across the Wharfe and a sharp little climb into Linton. More ups and downs on the way to Wetherby, where I stopped for a munch at the side of the farmer’s market. Not seen that for a while.






At the start of the ride I had contemplated riding up Jewitt Lane after leaving Wetherby, but by now I was not sure about that. Two steep steps separated by a stretch that only looks level. A bit of a rethink, and I rode the A168 south to Wattle Syke. Onto West Woods Road for a hundred yards or so and turn right. This, erm, road wends it’s muddy way to Compton and was intended to be an easier way to reach the top of Jewitt Lane. Wrong again.



Back on tarmac, Compton Lane no less, a field full of arks to my left, pigs must have been sheltering from the sun. And on the right is a view of the valley side I rode along earlier. Except I am on the same side of the valley, just a bit higher up than Collingham. Ah well, keep pedalling, East Rigton is next. And Milner Lane takes me all the way to Thorner.

Out of there up Sandhills, things level off before reaching Skeltons Lane. Onto the A58, turn right for the spare Roundhay Park gates, back to the Oakwood Clock. Then a re run of the route out earlier, to take me home. Eighteen hundred feet going up hills, and the same descending them of course, and thirty four miles of riding. Well worth a smile.

The tracks of my tyres . . .


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Apr 2022)

Set off at 9:30am and had a nice ride to Utkinton and back, where there are a few relatively steep inclines considering it's Cheshire, which is mostly flat.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Apr 2022)

A couple of rides to report on again.

*Tuesday: *I really hadn't expected to be able to get a ride in but the morning rain cleared out of the way about lunchtime and I had the bulk of the afternoon free so I grabbed the knockabout bike and set out.

I thought I'd go for my route down to Dudgeley, up the hills to Wilderley and Pulverbatch then back via Longden. There was a bit of traffic about on the A49 but more notable was the headwind that felt stronger than the forecast suggested. The dusty lanes of a few days ago were quite muddy after the rain making me glad to have picked this bike (although it was also the easiest one to get out at short notice).

Having passed through Longnor and along the old Roman road I crossed the A49 again (had a nice gap in the traffic) and ended up following a tractor much of the way to Dudgeley. I was faster downhill but it could easily pull away on the uphill bits. I was glad that it didn't turn off when I did.

From here the route gets lumpy to Leebotwood then becomes a more steady climb up through Smethcott before becoming lumpy again on the way to Wilderley and Pulverbatch. I had been hoping that the wind would be helping me on the way back and from Pulverbatch it did - I had a good fast run for the few, mostly downhill, miles to Longden Common then Longden, which was enjoyable until I turned off towards Exford's Green where it became an unhelpful crosswind.

Reaching Hunger Hill I found the A49 pretty busy still so decided to forgo the section I knew would have a tailwind in favour of taking the quiet lane over Lyth Hill.

25.8 miles at 12.4 average. Not bad for a hilly route.





After the rain it went quite misty so I only took the one picture of Caer Caradoc trying to hide in the clouds.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Today:* I had an errand to run but the rest of the afternoon free, so I decided to make a ride of it using the knockabout bike again. The errand didn't take much time and once that was done I headed out of Shrewsbury via Weeping Cross and through Betton to Berrington, Atcham and Upton Magna. The roads were slightly busier than usual as people gear up for the Easter weekend but the majority were pretty friendly and I was surprised at the number of times I got waved through. A stop was needed near Berrington to convert my trousers to shorts as it was a little warmer than I'd thought.

I got along quite well to Walcot but took it easy on the gentle climbs to Uppington as have a plan to get a ride in tomorrow and don't want to over tire the legs. I enjoyed the descent through Eaton Constantine but for some reason seemed a bit slow compared to normal down into Cressage. The climb up Shore Lane went quite well considering I was taking it gently, as did the climbs at, and after, Cound Moor.

At Acton Burnell there was barely any traffic which might be to do with a closure of the road near Pitchford (although I think that is being lifted over the weekend). I headed for Longnor then turned northwards to head through Ryton and Condover. This section is mostly slightly downhill so I ould get some reasonable speeds up despite not pushing this time.

Just after Condover I pulled in where there is a view across to the A49. It seemed pretty busy to me so I decided to head for Lyth Hill again which I think was the right decision as it took a while to get a gap in the traffic (helped by another friendly driver who let me out).

35.2 miles at 12.7 mph average. Enjoyed that.

I didn't stop for photos this time.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Apr 2022)

Morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 18.7 mph followed by a very steady extended ride home of 27.8 miles with an average of 15 mph. I’d eaten little today and really struggled on my ride home, zero energy.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Apr 2022)

New Bike Day!!

Just 6 and a half miles but they were off road ones! My new mountain bike arrived yesterday, I built it up today and once up and running where else could I go but to the Snibston trail, just a mile up the road from me. Snibston trail is an old pit tip (spoil heap) that has been redeveloped and repurposed as a proper mountain bike circuit with 9 sections and it’s very technical for a blue route (or at least in my eyes!) but so much fun and despite my lack of prowess on such a machine I stayed firmly on it accident free! Yay! 


View: https://youtu.be/qyN35hASp0s


----------



## Rusty Nails (14 Apr 2022)

My ride today was abandoned after the first mile...which is a sharp but normally OK climb from my house. Haven't been feeling up to scratch this week, and I just couldn't do it, no energy and breathless, so turned round and came home feeling like a wimp. At least I could freewheel home.

My wife suggested I take a Covid test so I did.....positive. At least I can have an excuse for wimping out.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Apr 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> My ride today was abandoned after the first mile...which is a sharp but normally OK climb from my house. Haven't been feeling up to scratch this week, and I just couldn't do it, no energy and breathless, so turned round and came home feeling like a wimp. At least I could freewheel home.
> 
> My wife suggested I take a Covid test so I did.....positive. At least I can have an excuse for wimping out.


Bummer…….

GWS!


----------



## gavgav (14 Apr 2022)

I’d not ridden in 2 weeks, due to a mixture of weather, other plans and then, 10 days ago, trapping my finger in a car door. Wouldn’t recommend it! It had recovered enough to attempt a ride today and I’m up in Wales at our caravan, for the week, so wanted to get out if I could.

It was cloudy and cool start to the day, with a light breeze from the South, which was welcome after arriving in 60mph gales on Monday.

I followed the main road down to Barmouth, which was intolerably busy with holiday traffic, but mainly as well behaved as it gets along there, then paused to take a photo overlooking the seafront, before dropping down there.




The promenade was already becoming busy with day trippers and holiday makers. I then crossed the busy Barmouth bridge and onto the Mawddach Trail, which was full of cyclists and walkers, including lots of family groups with little ones wobbling about on bikes. Really good to see and one little girl even decided to race me on one section, she kept up a good pace until her mum shouted her to stop 

At the top of the estuary I turned left for the first time in a while, passing through the outskirts of Dolgellau and then climbing up towards Coed y Brenin.




Once arriving in the forest, I took a right and began the steep climb up to the top of the gorge. It’s nigh on 700ft of climbing in just over a mile, which was a struggle due to being out of practice. I was glad to reach the top and then cross the river, to join the nice downhill run along the opposite side of the gorge.




I paused for lunch in the Forest Garden, which is a lovely peaceful spot to while away some time. It’s then more climbing up towards Llanfachreth and Nannau, before the exhilarating fast descent back down to Dolgellau. Just starting the descent, I had the annoyance of the chain coming off again, when shifting to the big cog, which is becoming infuriating. It went back on much easier than last time and topping out at 37.5mph during the descent made up for it.

Cader Idris across the other side of Dolgellau




I looped around the town and then joined the Mawddach trail for the run back to Barmouth. It had quietened down a bit, but saw a few of the same families as earlier and they were still going strong.

Barmouth was now absolutely heaving, so I didn’t hang around, joining the busy main road back up to the caravan, only 1 close pass which wasn’t too bad.






A throughly enjoyable 43.49 miles at 10.4mph avg and the finger was fine really, just letting me know it was still there when braking heavily.


----------



## buzz22 (15 Apr 2022)

Today was about going for a ride on two wheels without pedalling, I took my old Honda CBR600F for a ride through Royal National Park in Sydney.
A clear autumn morning on Good Friday, little traffic and nowhere else to be.


----------



## bagpuss (15 Apr 2022)

Two rides on Thursday despite feeling off it .
First outing was with David for a Sandwich course to Home Pierrepoint on the Trent in Nottingham . Using mostly cyclce paths we ambled along
via Shradlow ,past the power station at Thrumpton and into Clifton . Following well marked routes & passing Nottingham Trent Uni .We waited for several trams at crossing points which was new to me having not being to Raleigh City on a bike for a number of years . Following the river path we had a light lunch at the cafe at HP . It a good value caf and the staff very friendly . Re tracing our outward route it dropped cold as the sun hid behind the clouds . Back to Allestree Derby and another enjoyable spin .
No pictures as my camera did not want to come for the ride!

A nap soon followed on my rt home {Still off it }
An evening ride with to the old bikers starting from the village Ednaston . This run took us through Hollington ,Sutton , Church Broughton , Longford and back to Hollington & Ednaston in the evening sun . The world was put to rights and was a better place for awhile . So despite still feeling off it another pleasant outing on some of Derbyshires many country lanes .The yellow of the rape seed looked lovely in the setting sun.
Once again no camera !


----------



## derrick (15 Apr 2022)

Getting back on it, After a bad year in2021. it's nice to be feeling a bit fitter again, a nice ride taking in a bit of Essex and Hertford, with a couple of hills thrown in as well,
https://www.strava.com/activities/6985002228


----------



## 13 rider (15 Apr 2022)

50km loop out to Ragdale and back in full summer kit 🌞 ,What's not to like . The last bout of good weather I was isolating due to Covid so first ride in shorts this year for me . Disappointed to be 16 seconds over 2 hrs for no real reason other than sub 2 hrs sounds good


----------



## Chislenko (15 Apr 2022)

My ride today was very slow but loads of climbing so am happy enough.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (15 Apr 2022)

Another vote for full summer kit, gorgeous today.
50miles, first 'proper' ride since Covid a few weeks ago and definitely felt it but great to be out.
Out at 9:30, already sunny and decided on a route over the bridge into North Lincs, lots of roads never ridden before, very quiet and picturesque.

*Hull Marina in all its glory, full of afternoon revellers on the way back, little jealous as I'm working tonight so couldn't stop for a beer.*





Once out of the town and over the bridge the sun kept beaming, the fields looked gorgeous and the legs and lungs felt great.

*Slight tailwind over the bridge and managed a PB.*





The plan was to visit Thornton Abbey however is currently closed so a quick picture with the bike and onto a cafe stop 25 miles in at Ulceby however this was also closed so it was Co Op to the rescue, sausage roll and a Lucozade then pushed on.





Legs and lungs were starting to fail at this point. Fitness has certainly dropped off, my chest felt tight as anything and started cramping up a little. My riding mate was also feeling some fatigue which isn't like him at all so we took it steady back to Barton where we found the nicest little cafe, lovely owner and cat and made the most of the sun to recover. Had more than enough water however the owner insisted on refilling our bottles before we set off.

*Fig tree tearooms in Barton is definitely recommended if anyone is ever out that way.*




*Hello moggy, very friendly puss.




*
After that a quick blast back over the bridge and back through Hull to get home for 50 miles, my mate managed 60 living further away.
Great ride out, not feeling too bad barring some chest tightness now but definitely need to keep at it, Long Covid will not beat me!
Quick kip then off to work tonight.


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2022)

33 Welsh Wales miles yesterday, followed by a quick 19 miles this morning as family were getting up.

Out on the flashy bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Apr 2022)

Missed two weekends of riding due to covid, but finally tested negative Sunday just gone, so with the weather forecast looking good I decided today was the day to go bag 4 veloviewer squares out Apethorpe way, all 4 could only be got by bridleways so i had been leaving them as it was about 6 miles of off roading expected and it kills your average speed.

Anyway leave the house at 6 and it isn't very warm but thankly pretty much no wind, so long tracksters on; arm warmers on, jacket on, woolly gloves on.

35 miles into the ride and I get to Apethorpe and turn onto the first bridleway, this is 1.3 miles and then back before I go onto another bridleway. Well over a mile of it was perfect tarmac and just the end was compacted dirt, but that was pretty smooth.

Second bridleway and this is 2 miles and then back the way I came, first mile, again perfect tarmac, then half a mile on compacted dirt through a field and then back onto tarmac, at this point I saw half a dozen or so deer running through a field, luckily going away from me. The last bit of the bridleway was compacted stone, but with a lot of loose stone on top, so this was the only bit I needed to be careful on.

Before I turn around for the 2 mile trek back to Apethorpe the jacket, arm warmers and woolly gloves get shed.

at 44 miles another diversion to grab a square, 4 miles later my legs start hurting, but I push on, but anything up is really slow. I get to Elton (not far from Peterborough) and I see a garden centre, so decide to stop. I walk into the cafe and the bloke serving looked at me as if I was dirt and was a bit shirty with me, I was tempted to tell him to do one, but as I mature I am trying to be more tolerant, so order a coffee to takeaway and go find a bench in the village to sit at.

Get going again, grab a couple more squares by way of down a road and then turning back round to rejoin the main route.

I get to Wansford and I'm at 63 miles and it is time to turn west and head pretty much straight back to Leicester. At this point I am knackered and had to do a steady climb (absolutely nothing climb really, in fact some of it might have been flat ) of about 3.5 miles and it takes forever.

Get to Blatherwycke and take a rough road that drops down onto the A43. Get to the bottom and the road is closed. One car waiting, police car with lights on and a recovery truck tying down a wrecked motor bike. Coppers said biker was okay and had come off going down the A43, across the road the road signs are in the hedge. Anyway politely ask if they want me to wait for the road to open or can I walk around it, they wave me through 

I decide I'm going to stop again and I'm convinced there is a cafe in Harringworth, but when I get there I can't find it, a couple of miles later I decide to stop, sat under a tree and have some chocolate. Feeling a bit refreshed I set off again.

I had an emergency cafe built in about 9 miles from the end in Tur Langton, riding up the hill to the village I get really bad cramp and had to jump off the bike, walk for a minute or so and then get back on. Get to the cafe and the lady says we are really busy, food might take a while. Music to my ears. I order a sandwich, a pot of tea and a can of coke. Must have been a good 30 minutes before the food came, which was good, because I'm a sod for rushing at stops and I really needed to rest. 

Eventually set off and there are a couple of short sharp ups that I'm beginning to dread, not that they are massive, just that I am struggling. So I decide to change the route at the death and go through Great Glen, adds about a mile on, but only one up and it is a cycle path and is short and not that steep. Except I forgot the climb out of Great Glen, again it is a pimple really, but the road surface is awful and makes it much more difficult than it should be, anyway spin up it and I'm a couple of miles now from home and it is mainly downhill / flat.

Get home on just over 102 miles and my slowest ride for a long time at 15.2mph. Bagged 20 new squares and I've just noticed I'm 3 squares (all next to each other) away from increasing my max square 

Time for lots of liquid and a kip I think. I can't remember the last time a ride like that was so hard, it can't be just the covid as it hardly affected me, I've had much worse colds, in fact I was worse at Christmas when I had a horrible cough but kept testing negative.

I'm still glad I went out, weather was glorious and loads of cyclists out.


https://www.strava.com/activities/6985449217


----------



## geocycle (15 Apr 2022)

Woke up to heavy cloud but warmish temperature and light SE winds so headed into the hills north of the A65 near Old Hutton and Killington. Then dropped down to the Lune valley and road to Kirby Lonsdale for lunch. KL was heaving and the one bike stand in the square was taken (memo sent to parish council). Eventually found somewhere to fasten bike and stocked up in the bakery. Interesting flowers with wild daffodils in the woods and bluebells just beginning to open. 50 miles or 81km with just 875m of climbing.

Pictures of Howgills looking across the Lune Valley, or Lonsdale as it also goes by.


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Missed two weekends of riding due to covid, but finally tested negative Sunday just gone, so with the weather forecast looking good I decided today was the day to go bag 4 veloviewer squares out Apethorpe way, all 4 could only be got by bridleways so i had been leaving them as it was about 6 miles of off roading expected and it kills your average speed.
> 
> Anyway leave the house at 6 and it isn't very warm but thankly pretty much no wind, so long tracksters on; arm warmers on, jacket on, woolly gloves on.
> 
> ...


I see its not stopped your mega miles.

I just manage a couple of hours before getting moaned at. Riding the Herety is like a magic carpet on steroids. Fast and smooth. Love it. Now my old Ribble has had some TLC, that rides fabulously too.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Missed two weekends of riding due to covid, but finally tested negative Sunday just gone, so with the weather forecast looking good I decided today was the day to go bag 4 veloviewer squares out Apethorpe way, all 4 could only be got by bridleways so i had been leaving them as it was about 6 miles of off roading expected and it kills your average speed.
> 
> Anyway leave the house at 6 and it isn't very warm but thankly pretty much no wind, so long tracksters on; arm warmers on, jacket on, woolly gloves on.
> 
> ...


It's the Covid , It has strange longer lasting effects as you know I had it a couple of weeks before you and I'm only just beginning to feel back to normal


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2022)

Bit of a ride yesterday on the Spa tourer. 
Not ridden any great distance for some time and towards the end I certainly felt it. 
Main aim was to see the new Ian Curtis artwork in Macclesfield with added places of interest to and from the memorial. 
Mostly visited aviation related sites including Manchester airport, Avro Heritage Museum and a cheeky Tornado hidden in Knutsford. 
Did my first ride along the Macclesfield canal which was interesting but not really touring bike friendly,rode down from Alderley Edge which has to be the worst surface I have ridden on ever ! and had a nice brew stop in a Tatton Park before the final push to Irlam Locks just in time to catch the ” Arklow Castle” passing through on the Manchester Ship Canal. 
Final section across Astley Moss was its usual rough section ( but not as bad as the road in Alderley Edge !)
Just over 84 miles fueled on two butties, an apple, three brews, an orange and one M&S pastry 😁





Forward section of an Ex Monarch DC-10




Nimrod 




Old finger post near Styal




Mill workers cottages in Styal




Vulcan XM603 at the amazing Avro Heritage Museum. I wagged school to watch this beauty on its final flight to Woodford back in 1982 ! 




Macclesfield canal had some interesting paths to wrestle my bike along




Latest memorial to Ian Curtis, Mill street, Macclesfield 




Brew time in Tatton park




Homeward stretch along the Trans Pennine Trail near Altrincham 




Clear Trans Pennine


----------



## skudupnorth (15 Apr 2022)

Few more from my big ride




Arklow Castle leaving Irlam locks towards Manchester









Random ducks along the road across Astley Moss


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Apr 2022)

I made good use of Easter Friday




Could have been a bit faster but my legs weren't completely 100%

Lovely ride around regents park. Started off as small rag tag groups that eventually merged into one group that got even bigger when more people started turning up  

A lot of fun but ran me absolutely ragged  had to limp the 6 miles home.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Apr 2022)

After a short ebike ride to Aldi and back (2.84 miles) out on the Defy; it had clouded over so a long sleeve jersey with the shorts, and once again up ‘Humps and a Hill’ then the reverse of the last part of last Sundays ride. I had gone out with the thought of avoiding Waterside at Knaresborough but ended up on it – was slow but got through the mulling pedestrians.

Paused by TTLs at North Deighton and then in Wetherby followed NCN665 on the old railway, pausing for a snack, around the north west of the town




Through Linton, over the River Wharf, into Collingham and onto the A659 west, turning off to the second word ABC of East* K*eswick




Up Lumby Lane back to the A659. Onto the bridleway through the Harewood estate dropping into Wharfedale




East on the A659 to join the A61 over Harewood Bridge, then up to Kirkby Overblow for a further snack. Staggered crossing of the A658 and then across the A61 to pass through Pannal and the normal route home via the Pine Woods; a new PR up the road/cycle route combination that is Rossett Drive and which Komoot fails to recognise as a continuous through route
32.51 miles 2064ft climbed 12.7 mph avg


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2022)

Today's cycling shenanigans
April's Imperial Century Challenge ride done and dusted in glorious warm, sunny weather.
122 miles for the day, so a few handy future Eddington Numbers.
Imperial Century #4 for the year
#308 over all
Imperial Century month 137 in a row.
A perfect cycling day.
Map of the ride. red pre lunch, 64 miles, blue, post lunch 58 miles




Llamas or Alpacas?




Outwood in Surrey




Horne in Surrey




Look closely and you can see the towers and skyscrapers of London
The Shard to the left. Bishopsgate to the Shards right, The Docklands further right. Taken from Chelsfield, Orpington.


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Apr 2022)

Today was GFGF day (that’s Good Friday Gran Fondo.)
Setting out around half past nine in wall to wall sunshine and in full summer kit, my objective was to complete a ride I’d planned back in March when I had a load of long weekends booked off. Alas, the day I planned to do it the wind was in excess of 40mph and my back was still in recovery mode, so it was shelved.

Just six miles in at the start of the village of Shackerstone I observed a car stopped dead in the middle of the road in the distance. It soon became clear why as I got nearer…..





Some cattle were being rounded up into an adjacent field, presumably off to the milking parlour. A few minutes later I was on my way again, and tootled steadily towards Market Bosworth as I’ve done many times before.

Turning off at the water park, I made my way through all too familiar lanes, eventually getting to Hinckley by way of Dadlington and Stoke Golding.

By now the sun was really warm and the sweat was pouring off me, despite my conservative effort up to this point but I carried on regardless- places to go, cakes to eat…..

The first tiles were in Burbage which meant straight through Hinckley town centre and straight down Rugby Road to the junction where the A5 and M69 meet.

Tiles got, next I had to negotiate said junction which is a humongous roundabout. Erring on the side of caution I utilised the cycle paths to the side, performing a u-turn at the start of the A5 south by crossing over and turning back on myself to the lights at the roundabout. A bit fiddly but safer than going on the roundabout itself, and I was in no particular rush.

The next tile was in Wolvey, a couple of miles down the road from the big roundabout, turning left at the village centre down a narrow lane for half a mile or so until I got to the start of a farm track which was my cue to turn back. Though not before stopping for a couple of customary sunny pics of bike and rider!








From here I was to-ing and fro-ing across the A5, back through Burbage and Sharnford before crossing it again near to Wibtoft, turning back at a crossroad after bagging another tile to cross back for the final time.

I was between 35-40 miles in and there wasn’t much by way of cafes/refreshments so I plugged on northwards back towards home via Sapcote and Stoney Stanton. There were plenty of shops here don’t get me wrong, but I really wanted cake and coffee and a sit down so they weren’t cutting the mustard. There was one little cabin doing food in a pub car park, but I overheard the lady serving tell another punter that there was a 15 minute wait….. and so I moved on!

I was getting nearer and nearer to home by now, still determined to have cake from somewhere, only this time my pickiness had all but gone and so a shop would have to do. That shop came in my own village- mileage done, and so I bought a doughnut for me and the Mrs. Carefully trundling the last few hundred yards, I arrived home 63 miles on the nose, chowing down at home on my well earned treat! 

It was definitely a Good Friday and by the looks of the lush green fields, the sight of lambs and the bright yellow rape, I’d say spring has finally sprung!

63 dead in 3:42.






View: https://youtu.be/Qjyyiq8ePJ8


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Llama's or Alpaca's?
> View attachment 640234



They are Alpacas. Smaller than Lamas.


----------



## geocycle (16 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> They are Alpacas. Smaller than Lamas.


Yes, but we’ll forgive @ianrauk given he was on route for 122 miles! After that sort of distance I’d have thought they were sheep…


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Latest memorial to Ian Curtis, Mill street, Macclesfield







Good photos and that's a nice ride, a few weeks back, I cycled to the Epping walk bridge in Hulme, Manchester, made famous by Joy Division in the late 1970's photos by Kevin Cummins. I had a cycle around Hulme, it has totally changed since I knew it in the early 1980's. The notorious Crescents are long gone.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Apr 2022)

geocycle said:


> Yes, but we’ll forgive @ianrauk given he was on route for 122 miles! After that sort of distance I’d have thought they were sheep…


Yes, 122 miles is a good ride. At least he didn't think they were camels.


----------



## Chislenko (16 Apr 2022)

An up and down sort of ride yesterday..


----------



## cyberknight (16 Apr 2022)

Last minute stand in as ride leader today as Easter weekend /covid has decimated the fleet 
1st metric century of the year and i was pretty much towed around as they were a bunch of fit riders and still gaining form post injury , in fact the last 10 miles my shoulder was in agony .
Cafe stop at canalside greater haywood

new tyre time methinks


----------



## wafter (16 Apr 2022)

Given how fantastic the weather has been over the past few days it would have been rude not to have got out; this morning's lingering dopamine from a pleasant 2-3hrs roaming the countryside on foot last night acting as a convenient springboard.

After a quick squiz at the weather forecast I got out uncharacteristally early at just gone half nine; heading north despite this meaning I'd be against the wind SE coming back in - since the riding out to the SE of the village is particularly hateful.

I meandered through various villages; seizing every opportunity to dive down previously unexplored bridleways; however most resulted in disappointment as they petered out to nothing or miraculously transformed into skinny footpaths that required me to hoik the bike over numerous gates to continue my journey 

I passed plenty of others also out indulging in their chosen form of exercise in the sun and generally everyones' mood seemed elevated for embracing this precious opportunity 

The last leg home was predicatably punishing due to the wind, gradient coming back into the village and usual lack of fitness, however I'm very glad I got out and sat here enjoying the heady mixture of endorphines and exhaustion look forward to hopefully spending the (unusually lengthy) rest of the day doing constructive tasks aound the house.

In numbers I managed a shade over 32 miles and 1500ft of climbing at 12mph and 144bpm for just under 2k Kcal burned; so by a small margin this year's biggest ride so far


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2022)

Another glorious day so time for another 50km ride . I have 4 standard 50km loops but none of them floated my boat this morning so made the route up on the fly . Took my normal route out to the wreake valley ,Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe to Thrussington were instead of carrying on up the valley I turned right to Rearsby over the A607 into the more rolling countryside. Lots of ups and downs through Gaddesby back to the A607 and down to the valley via Frisby on the Wreake .Turn back to Thrussington were I had decided to do the climb out of the village I hadn't done before . There aren't many local climbs I haven't done but this one leads you up the the dual carriage of the A46 . The climb wasn't too bad just along drag had to wait a good 5 minutes to safely cross both carriageways perhaps that's why I haven't done it before . Past Leicester city training ground into Seagrave ,Back home via Sileby ,Cossington ,Rothley ,Anstey . 33 miles ,1300ft of upness at 15.6mph . Lovely day out full summer kit again ,it's great not having to think about what to wear on a ride


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2022)

*Yesterday:* With the weather looking good for the weekend I wanted to get my challenge ride in for the month. Good Friday looked the best in terms of the wind so I prepared the Raleigh the day before and set an early alarm.

The day dawned and I went to get the Raleigh out only to find a pancake-flat rear tyre - I'd had to repair a puncture and the patch clearly hadn't taken so the Galaxy came out instead and I was on the road shortly after seven.

It was a nice morning - calm and cool rather than cold. I thought that the route I'd really like to do might be a bit too busy with holiday traffic so decided instead that I had unfinished business with the route I'd tried and failed to ride last month. To be sure of the mileage it was quite a roundabout start; to Condover initially then a loop through Wheathall and Berriewood before returning to Condover and heading away along Lyon's Lane to Berrington, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor and Acton Burnell. There was very little traffic on the roads initially, which I always like, and a couple of cyclists out enjoying the early morning like me.

After Acton Burnell I headed past Longnor and out to the big climb of the day up to the top of Folly Bank where I had my first snack stop of the trip. Descending into Cardington the bins were being collected which meant having to avoid a couple of lorries. I ran over some broken glass in the village but fortunately the tyres have shrugged it off.

Heading for Hughley there are lots of flowing downhill sections which seemed particularly good on this bike and the road towards Harley wasn't bad either. I was fairly certain that I didn't need the added mileage from going through Harnage Grange and into Cressage along Shore Lane, but it occured to me that I would go this way as the crossing of the A458 would be a right then a left which would be safer if the traffic was busy. Before reaching Cressage the clouds had cleared and the day warmed up quite rapidly so a stop was needed to shed layers and convert my trousers to shorts.

I was headed up the climbs through Eaton Constantine and Uppington next so taking layers off was well timed. There were more riders out and about now which was quite a contrast to the previous day when I'd seen only four or five all trip. The descent of Bluebell Lane was great with 20mph+ showing for almost all of it and I arrived at Walcot just at the right time for an elevenses stop, so I paused on the bridge and watched the world go by - mostly cyclists this time.

Moving on again I was onto much flatter roads than I'd been on so far and, with a tailwind as well, 16 or 17 mph was an easy cruise through Rodington Heath, Roden and Poynton Green. Taking a left towards Bing's Heath the increase in the wind speed from earlier was noticable but, being a crosswind, didn't slow things down much. That easy cruise resumed as I headed to Astley where I explored the other road round the village out of curiosity. Heading for Hadnall a car waited for me at a narrow point and I'd just waved my thanks when a stone pinged from under my wheel and clattered against the side of the car. I stopped and looked back but they were already driving away so I presume didn't want to make a fuss.

From Hadnall the good pace continued until the climb to Harmer Hill where I could feel the miles in the legs a bit but was generally feeling a lot better than last time I attempted this route. The road through Harmer Hill was quieter than I'd expected but that was good for keeping up the pace. I descended into Myddle quick enough to trigger the speed sign (I _was _within the limit though) and plodded up the climb the other side only to find traffic lights at the top which did give a chance for a small rest. A left took me through Fenemere to Baschurch where I had to turn into the wind again which was a bit more brisk than earlier but I still got along at a reasonable pace to Little Ness. On this road a Range Rover overtook on a blind bend then a little further on I found the same one doing a turn in a driveway and they decided they didn't need to wait for me to pass before pulling out, so I had to brake. Annoying, but that was about as bad as the driving got this trip so I can live with it.

Having passed Great Ness and Pentre I decided to head for Edgerley and Kinnerley to make the most of the wind direction. A lunch stop was taken in a gateway at around the 70 mile mark. While stopped I heard a strange noise coming along the road and a guy on a Pinarello Dogma shot past. It's undoubtedly a fast machine but I was amazed how noisy the road buzz through the frame was and how long after it had passed I could still hear it. To be fair, the road surface on this stretch is really poor which would have contributed towards the noise.

Having jiggled my way along the road to Kinnerley I turned through Argoed and headed for Melverley. I knew this stretch would be partly into the wind but it seemed to have calmed a little while having lunch so wasn't too bad to ride into. I'd hoped my next turning would give a cross-tailwind, which it did, and the nice cruising speeds returned en route to the Royal Hill. I overtook a family group on the way and just after I'd passed heard the comment "How come _he's_ faster than us?"

I was getting along better than expected on the way back through Pentre and the climb over to Great Ness wasn't too bad considering the distance in the legs. At Little Ness I turned towards Nib Heath heading for Yeaton. The section through Old Woods and Merrington is a bit lumpy so I couldn't whizz along like I had been doing, then on the way back to Hadnall the road is a gentle climb as well as being into the wind so I was down to a gentle trundle for a while. After Astley I was running out of energy a bit. I didn't need any extra mileage so decided to take the more direct way back to Upton Magna even if it did mean tackling Ebury Hill and Haughmond Hill. The first wasn't too bad - the latter was quite a plod. Another rider on a lighter bike overtook me quite easily initially but he also slowed to not much more than my pace a bit further up the climb. As the road eased I paused in a convenient gateway for a drink and opened up the jelly babies, which helped.

I enjoyed the descent into Upton Magna and by this time the jelly babies were working so I had a bit more energy to push on to Atcham then Cross Houses and Berrington. After passing through Condover for the last time this trip I had the tailwind for the last couple of miles or so and found the energy to push on, giving a very nice cruising speed of around 20mph for a while

104.31 miles for the day at 13.7 mph moving average. 9 hours and 20 minutes with all the stops included. The Galaxy felt great to ride and if I'd had a few more rides to get used to this saddle again I could have gone further.






At Wheathall early on. A bit grey and misy but not too cold and hardly any wind (at this point at least).





Looking towards the Wrekin on Lyon's Lane.





About to tackle the steep bit of the Folly Bank climb.





At the top. Time for a bite to eat.




Nearing Cressage the sky has cleared and it's quickly warming up.





A pause by the church at Astley before taking the lane on the left which I've not ridden before.





Jumping on a bit: the view of the Breidden from near Melverley.





At Yeaton.





Overlooking Bomere Heath not long after Merrington.





Cronkhill near Atcham.


----------



## bagpuss (16 Apr 2022)

^^ Staying at Argoed in a few weeks time^^ Spot the Bunkers!?


----------



## bagpuss (16 Apr 2022)

My ride today in happy snaps .


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Apr 2022)

My determination to get a cake in this weekend didn’t stop yesterday- ohhhhhhhh helllll no!!!

Mrs NL was fast asleep having not long got in from a night shift and the weather was just too damn good not to slip out again for a little shufty round local lanes, making sure that the route took in a cafe of some description!

Strava: check
30 miles: check
Flat: check
Paved: check
Cafe: you better do, boy!

Route loaded, suncream on (yes, you heard me right 🤣) kit on…. Off we pop!!

It was a spur of the moment decision but one I’m glad I took!

Nothing specific of note occurred other than I rode along flat lanes that I’ve ridden on countless times before and will continue to do so even more because they’re ace! 🤣

Stopped off at my regular haunt at Sutton Wharf for a coffee, bacon sandwich and cake in the sunshine, the latter of which was my favourite millionaire shortbread BUT with mini eggs on! 😋😋😋
To have one of my favourite cakes combined with some of my favourite confectionery is just as heavenly as this weather we’re having at the moment! Crumbly base, gooey caramel thick chocolate topped with mini eggs? 10/10 for cake game for sure!!

The coffee and cake came out first and there was a significant wait for the bacon as there was only one guy cooking and several hungry punters sat outside impatiently waiting for their fodder.

So I sat and waited. And waited. And waited! In the sunshine people watching. I was right by a canal so some of the entertainment included watching two cocker spaniels spot ducks in the water and trying frantically to get some breakfast of their own it would seem!!

Half an hour later, out came the bacon butty which was long overdue- you see I’d already chowed down on my cake as it distracted me from wanting to put my foot up the arse of the impatient, entitled tw*t sat next to me who was rude and abusive to the poor staff who were doing their very best despite clearly being depleted in numbers, I guess in large part to that bug that’s doing the rounds…. 🦠

Cake game completed, it was time to roll on back home and I cracked on through the superb lanes, again nothing of note to report on ride-wise, deviating slightly from the plan to make sure I got at least 50km in.

And so endeth another cake game write up, 34 miles in just under 2 hours! Til next time…..


View: https://youtu.be/BH8PGrpgQno


----------



## AndreaJ (16 Apr 2022)

After a particularly filthy, muddy ride on Wednesday the warm sunny weather yesterday and today was much better. 
Decided to do a flat ride yesterday to see how much quicker I could do it on my new bike. Did a make it up as you go along route around Whixall, Tilstock, Coton and Edstaston. 24.4 miles @16.3 mph average which is loads quicker than I can do it on my commuting bike and slightly quicker than the Defy. 
I decided to go in the other direction today towards Loppington, around Colemere, Lyneal and into Welshampton. Headed up the steeper hill to Breadon Heath and back down to Bettisfield, Northwood and a wander around a different part of Whixall to get home. 26.7 miles on another beautiful day with hardly any traffic a steam engine being the most unusual vehicle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Apr 2022)

bagpuss said:


> ^^ Staying at Argoed in a few weeks time^^ Spot the Bunkers!?


I did go past a few of the bunkers. I ought to have included a photo of one:


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Apr 2022)

Only a dozen or so miles, but I saw my first swallow of 2022 and my first Early Purple Orchids.
I nearly inhaled a pair of yellowhammers too!

The point to point racing was on at Flete, distant tannoy announcements….


----------



## Mike_P (16 Apr 2022)

Another Metric Half Century today, slightly longer than yesterdays but with 500ft+ more climbing. The sun had eventually appeared justifying short sleeves today. West on Penny Pot, north on the B6451 and then west and north-west to Greenhow. Approaching Greenhow;




Turned east on the B6265, to the side and downwards Nidderdale was murky and not the stunning view it can be. Paused for a snack and then down Peat Lane, a narrow road providing a useful alternative to the busy B roads decent of Greenhow Hill.




After a relatively sane initial decent, which I took a bit too cautiously, it narrows more and does a sharp Z bend with a gradient of over 20%; I kept a foot on the floor. Beyond the further bend an uneven road surface sign was not joking. Through Bewerley and a clear run at Pateley Bridge High Street leading to my first sub 1 minute ascent of it.




Further climbs on the B6265 and then largely downgrade on the B6165 pass Glasshouses, through Wilsill and to the second word ABC of Low *L*aithe.




Paused for a further snack at Summerbridge and a couple of climbs later in Burnt Yates the Garmin pronounced the Varia as ‘Radar disconnected’; over 2 hrs earlier a low battery had been indicated. Down the bank through Bedlam, onto Ripley, and along the Nidderdale Greenway.
34.57 miles 2579ft climbed 12.6mph avg.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Apr 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> My determination to get a cake in this weekend didn’t stop yesterday- ohhhhhhhh helllll no!!!
> 
> Mrs NL was fast asleep having not long got in from a night shift and the weather was just too damn good not to slip out again for a little shufty round local lanes, making sure that the route took in a cafe of some description!
> 
> ...




suncream ? i had to put thicker gloves on my fingers were white !


----------



## chriswoody (17 Apr 2022)

Cycling takes a lot of time and that's something I don't have a lot of, today however, was different. I had a whole day to myself and the sun was shining, so time to take full advantage. I typical early spring fashion, the weather was in low single figures when I set out and with the fresh Easterly breeze it was a tad cold. I headed out over the lanes and watched the glider school pilots setting up their gliders. Soon I was plunging into the forest and complete solitude.





The weather has been mostly dry these last weeks and the ground is dusty and firm. I pass through a clearing though where the loggers have recently been working and the ground is all churned up and deep puddles wait to claim my wheels. Winding further North on fine gravel roads now, slowly rising and falling between the stands of Pine and Silver Birch. Reaching the sandy section at Wildech, the ground is espcially dry and it's a battle to ride through that I lose and end up pushing for a short way. 





Onwards I ride and when I reach the first small break in the canopy, I stop next to the heather that's growing there and take a small snack break. Niedersachsen is famous for its horse breeding, even the county shield has a picture of a horse on it and today there are lots of folk out riding and enjoying the sun. I do my best to right sensitively past them and not spook the horses. Before long I'm climbing up a gravel fire road and onto the Tiefental. A popular place in the summer when the heather is in bloom. 





From here I drop down again and enter the least exciting part of the day, a long, almost straight drag for many kilometres through farm land and rough roads, which for some reason just feels a long slog.





After what feels an age, I reach the small hamlet of Schmarbeck a popular gateway to the Hiede and full of folk. On the edge of a small carpark I sit at a table and eat some food, feeling really relaxed and content watching the comings and goings. 





The next kilometres are a fun and exciting ride over a wild patch of Hiede, there are surprisingly few people around and the day is really starting to warm up despite the icy Easterly breeze. After the open moorland, I once more plunge back into the woodland and seek out ever more obscure paths. One of the things I enjoy most about these style of riding is never knowing what's around the next corner and hazards like fallen trees and deep puddles are some of the adventures that await. 





I soon come across the lake that I spent the night next to with my son and after a short break, I head out onto the next open patch of Hiede. It's a truly lovely landscape around here, though far from natural, it has been shaped my generations of farmers and human interactions.





The kilometres are rolling under my wheels now as a swing round to the South and start the long ride homeward. The ride alternates from forest, to farmland to open heathland all of the landscapes that make up this cultural landscape. Every once in awhile I stop to soak in the solitude and listen to the sounds of the forest coming alive after it's winter slumber. 





Some of the paths are just mellow gravel, whilst others are roller coaster rides of deep ruts and sweeping sandy sections which send the bike skidding and sliding all over the place. Soon though I head into a fishery cum nature reserve and seek out a quiet spot away from the Sunday tourists and crash down next to a lake. A eat a flapjack whilst watch the birds and insects and listen to the sounds of the fish breaking the surface.





Soon it's time to move on and again the trail doesn't disappoint, I'm soon riding under the dappled light of a canopy of old Scots Pine. Kilometres slip by in this old forest and then I round a corner to another area of recent forestry felling. 






The path has been well and truly churned up by the forestry machinery, however the deep ruts, sand, mud and puddles provide a stunning obstacle course and I spend a stunning few kilometers bouncing and sliding around having a great old time. The fun draws to an end though at the gravel tracks that lead down to Reberllah and after a final rest under the sprawling Oak I turn the bars homeward and ride the last kilometers in complete contentment. As I ride into the garden the computer shows a ride of just over 89 kilometers, my longest ride in a while and my legs are aching, but I'm feeling really content, a lovely long ride on some fantastic trails.


----------



## Donger (17 Apr 2022)

Out with the lads today for our first cyclocrawl event of the year. Actually visited only one pub this time ... the Ship Inn at Framilode. 




We weaved our way there via every little dead end turn leading to the riverbank, then sat for quite a while putting the world to rights and reminiscing about our years together at the Land Registry. A lovely sunny day, great company and a few pints of sweet, sweet cider. 




We started off back home with Tony already late back, so we parted company after this shot as he raced home while thinking up an excuse:




I don't think I've ever seen the lanes so quiet. Plenty of cyclists, but next to no cars at all. Must be the price of petrol. Simon and I took a right turn after Longney, down a long, rutted track leading down to the canal bank. Just a little nod to Paris-Roubaix, continuing on along the gravel path back to Quedgeley. As always, the experience left me with itchy forearms due to the battering they took going over potholes. Got back in time to watch the closing stages of the real Paris-Roubaix. A good day, even if I only did 17.7 miles.


----------



## gavgav (17 Apr 2022)

A lovely sunny Easter Sunday morning and so I got the Carbon out for its first trip of the year. The wind was keen, forecast to be from the South, so I picked a route that didn’t have too much travel in that direction…..more on that later.

I’d only gone as far as the traffic lights and had encountered a problem with the gears. It was constantly jumping between 1st and 2nd gear, so tweaked the adjuster a bit and then again about a mile further on, which seemed to sort things.

I headed out of Town via Nobold, Radbrook and Gains Park, to Bicton and Montford Bridge. I then followed NCN route 81 to Shrawardine, enjoying the very well resurfaced smooth lanes. I had to make an abrupt stop, coming round a corner to find 2 young ponies being walked along, 1 of whom had been spooked by a car coming from the other direction. A stern talking to was being had by the Pony, from the human in “control”!

I paused by the MOD base, for my first drink and snack stop of the day and had been averaging 14mph so far, which is fast for me and did raise suspicions that I’d had a tailwind, which I shouldn’t have had according to the Met Office…

Indeed I then turned South, towards Pentre, expecting a headwind and there wasn’t one. I passed the Royal Hill, which had a beer list on a board outside and I could have happily worked through many of those!! Resisted though and continued to Melverley, where I turned East….into a wind tunnel! Oh yes, the wind was an Easterly, confirmed by my cricket pre-bowling technique of chucking a handful of grass into the air. Which way would the majority of the next 20 miles be travelling…..yes that would be East 🤦‍♂️ Thanks Met Office!

At Crew Green I turned North East and along the main road to Princes Oak, with that being a headwind at times as well, so the wind was veering also. I got overtaken by a chap on a bike, too closely for my liking, just before I turned off at Princes Oak anyway and began the long pull of a climb, up towards Halfway House. I met a group of cyclists who were descending and then heard the blast of a car horn in the distance, presumably a close call on the narrow section. Said car overtook me with plenty of room and so no “I hate cyclists” punishment pass thankfully. I could hear the hum of racing car engines from the nearby Loton Park Hill Climb event.

The wind was really gusting into my face now and making it a long plod. I crossed the A458 with ease, that won’t be the case tomorrow when the hordes of holiday makers return from Wales and then stopped for lunch in the layby. The road between Halfway House and Westbury has also been nicely resurfaced and was much needed.

At Westbury I turned onto the main road to Yockleton and Nox, again being buffeted by wind, but from the side and on passing a large gap in the hedge had a moment when a big gust blew me sidewards and felt like it wasn’t far from taking the wheels from under me. I paused again for a further tweak of the gears, as when standing on the pedals it had jumped into second, which wasn’t a pleasant experience!

I then turned East again and battled the wind up to Lea Cross, Arscott, Annscroft, Exfords Green and Stapleton. My destination was dad’s, for an Easter Sunday afternoon with him and my brother, followed by Dinner. I was glad to get there and out of the wind to be honest.

A pleasant afternoon and early evening was had, before I set back out to get home before 8pm when the rain was forecast to arrive. It was cooler now and that wind was still there, but slightly less strong and from a South Easterly direction now, which meant after Condover and Lyons Lane I FINALLY had a tailwind for the remaining section through Betton Abbots and home before the rain started. The dark clouds were hovering above and so it wouldn’t be long.

39.96 miles at 12.8mph avg. Wasn’t as slow as I thought it might be, but not what I’d hoped for when being over 14mph a third of the way into the ride. Very quiet roads today, which helped with the enjoyment and despite the wind it was good to be out on the Carbon again.


----------



## Mike_P (17 Apr 2022)

Gave the hybrid an outing today, its first since Nov 2020. Lightened by the removal of the pannier rack, mudguards, handlebar extension and flip stand and equipped with a Garmin mount and a new sportscam mount, it also had the saddle bag off the Defy fitted – a suitable mount having been added some time back. Swopped its allen key front wheel axle for a quick release - only one I could find was for a rear so two end caps put on it. False start as I had forgot a pump and cadence sensor. Noticeably windy so short sleeve jersey on with arm warmers, which never came off.

Cycle route to the B6161 then onto the A61, around the Nidd Brearton loop and held by a set of TTLs at Farnham en-route east to Great Ouseburn for a snack. Dropping onto the small chainwheel was problematic, it could be persuaded by flicking the chain up and down the rear mech.

South—east to Thorpe Underwood and east towards the River Ouse; here was the reason for the hybrid as I took to a bridleway which soon deteriorated;




the quality of the surfacing improving slightly, if not the number of pot holes, as more accesses joined until finally a tarmac lane. Just beyond the end of that was the second word ABC of Nun *M*onkton.




South-west along Pool Lane, the only vehicular access to the village, to join briefly the A59 before turning towards Kirk Hammerton and a snack subsequent to a lengthy pause at a level crossing.

Over Cattal bridge and through Cowthorpe; by now I had worked out that the small chainwheel would be dropped into when the smaller rear cogs were in use and somehow the gearing all clicked to allow for a PR between bridges over the A1(M) and A168. South on the B6164 to North Deighton and west to Spofforth for a snack in the Millennium garden; its access had finally been cleared of an overgrowing shrub.

Through Follifoot and decided to follow the NCN in the belief that the subway route under the A658 had been improved; it had not and the subway was full of horse manure which as the light faded a squelching noise was heard under the tyres. Beyond the climb away was very muddy and the hybrid slipped to one side immediately on leaving the subway – I walked up.




Down Rudding Lane, the lights on the narrow bridge nicely stayed green and up the climb to join the A661 and then the normal route to the east of Harrogate town centre home.
Back home I discovered a bottle cage had broke and was resting on the front derauileur
44.56 miles 1752ft climbed 12.7mph avg


----------



## C R (17 Apr 2022)

Yesterday's ride.

Forecast was for a nice day, next to no wind, starting cool and warming up quickly. It is nice to ride out in daylight. 

Set off at about quarter past six, aiming to go Evesham way and then see where to on the way back. It was a bit foggy through Littleworth and Wadborough, with this interesting view where it looked like the fog was pouring out of the field onto the road.





The lanes were quiet, and didn't see any cars until I got to Pershore. The fog had now cleared, and the sun was shining all the way to Evesham. 

Stopped by the river for a quick snack, and saw there was a hot air balloon drifting north, so I decided to go north too, to see how far I could follow it. The route took me through town, on through Norton, and into Warwickshire. I was more or less still keeping up with the balloon, and on reaching Weethley the view over the Avon Valley towards Stratford was spectacular 








Now the balloon was turning east, it was time for me to start thinking of a route back and turn west, first to Inkberrow, and then to Shell Ford. I stopped at the ford for a rest, and spent some time admiring the water fowl.




There's a duck in there, honest.

The final stretch was through Phepson an Crowle, and then the County Hall site, where Park Run was about to start. I would have joined if I wasn't wearing cleats, .

Got home with about 41 miles in the clock in around 3 hours. Loverly ride.

The map


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2022)

Today's cycling shenanigans. A Kent countryside loop of some of the best Kent highways, byeways, roads & lanes, with the bonus of meeting my lovely partner for lunch at her workplace. 
Such a lovely day for it too. Loads of cyclists on the roads today taking advantage of the bank holiday and the very nice weather.
Scores on the doors - 75 very nice & easy going miles for the day


----------



## AndreaJ (18 Apr 2022)

It’s a lovely sunny day in Shropshire today and a Sunday group ride on the wrong day. Set off to to Ellesmere to meet the others and 7 of us headed out Duddleston Heath, St Martins and Gobowen. Turned off to Whittington past the castle to West Felton before heading into new territory along some quiet lanes through Elbridge into Ruyton XI Towns which is a contender for the worst road surface in Shropshire. A bit of a climb out to Baschurch where we turned off down more quiet lanes to Weston Lullingfields, Bagley , Lee and back into Ellesmere for coffee at The Boathouse sitting outside by the Mere in the sun. 
After coffee and chat it was back home via Welshampton and Northwood. 46 miles on a lovely morning to be out.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Apr 2022)

Out at 10.15am for a meet up with friends Martin & Gaynor for a ride to York for Coffee. A bit cooler but still a lovely day for a ride.
We did a 35 mile loop, I left my friends and carried on to complete my April Gran Fondo.
65.4 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Apr 2022)

Staying in Coniston at the moment and we rode along the railway path towards Torver. 


Felt like whoever signed off on the shared path must have had shares in a gate company, there was one every 200 metres! 

Then we joined the main road round the south of Coniston returning up the eastern shore road, with a café stop at Lower Bank Farm. 

Lovely day for a ride!


----------



## gavgav (18 Apr 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Staying in Coniston at the moment and we rode along the railway path towards Torver.
> 
> 
> Felt like whoever signed off on the shared path must have had shares in a gate company, there was one every 200 metres!
> ...



Enjoy! That’s a lovely route, one I’ve done many a time when staying in Bowmanstead.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Apr 2022)

Back on the Defy and back up Humps and a Hill; in fact the rides route started and ended as per that of Sunday 10th; wind was more noticeable, a nominally moderate WSW.

Variation came at Jn 45 where I took the A659 to the edge of Boston Spa and then the road to Clifford; the upwards stretch to the junction with High Street had been resurfaced. Snack break taken then via Bramham to Aberford. Turned west, with the wind particularly noticeable, to Barwick-in-Elmet and stopped for a further snack figuring it could be some time before a further bench appeared.




Activated the route on the Garmin at this point and headed towards Scholes and then through Manston on the edge of the Leeds conurbation; the Garmin guiding me successfully after a couple of hiccups – it failed to to note the turning on the edge of Scholes presumably because the road remained Leeds Road and using seemingly non-existant parallel roads - the pavements were plainly not shared surfaces.

Reaching Cross Gates I knew I needed a left turn onto the ring road but the display showed a right turn then a left! The ring road had a marked cycle lane passing the train station.




The Garmin then corrected itself to correctly show a right turn, but with three possible routes off the right turn I took the wrong one and complied with the demanded U turn. Snag was on the correct road it still wanted a U turn – flipping sat nav I commented to a pedestrian who was obviously curious at my staring at the Garmin.

A 10% max climb lead to a staggered crossing of the Selby Road and down Colton Road to the second word ABC of Temple *N*ewsam - a Tudor-Jacobean house set in grounds landscaped by Capability Brown.




Adjacent to the sign was a signed cycle route to Garforth, convenient but that was the extent of the signage along the route which I discovered was that plotted on the Garmin – again a bit unclear at times ; there was one junction which was a simple right turn but the display had roads flying all over the place. Eventually found the A63, just before its junction with the M1 and took the cycle route around the junction, onto the A road and then the A642 through Garforth and onto the B1217 to rejoin the previous route south of Aberford. Snack stops at Aberford and the edge of Knaresborough.
54.46 miles 3038ft climbed 13.4mph avg


----------



## Old jon (19 Apr 2022)

Another bright morning, seems a good idea to take a bike for a ride. And having thought about where to go, I pedalled the Bob Jackson away towards Holbeck and the Leeds and Liverpool canal.

And the towpath was busy this morning, as towpaths go. Only rode as far as Viaduct Road then under the viaduct itself and start going up to Headingley. Which was steeper than usual this morning, or so my legs told me. Turned right onto North Lane, and a smokescreen. Not seen a burning Reliant for a very long time, and could not see much of this one either. Didn’t stop to take a picture . . .

A bit more uphill, across the Ring Road by Lawnswood School and carry on, grateful that the road has levelled a bit. There is a long length of single line traffic to negotiate on the A660, I made a mental note to divert myself on the return journey. Anyway, through Bramhope, passing the puritan chapel on the way to the sunlit view of Wharfedale at the top of that rise, and along to the Dyneley Arms, and the descent of Pool Bank.

Straight through the village, cross the river and take the next left turn. This road goes to Leathley, but I do not. There is a bridge across the River Washburn, and I use that. The hill up to Farnley comes next, and I was glad of the smallest chainwheel. Took a bit of huffing and puffing that bit did. But once the crest is reached, after a couple of false horizons, there is that drop into Otley.



And a banana at Wharfe Meadows park, just to watch the bowling. And try to photograph the weir with a bike in the way.






Leeds Road again, out of here, and being overtaken by a recumbent rider. The bike had full size wheels, the rider not much lower than me. But a lot faster. I mused a bit, the thing must be heavier, ‘cos the pedals are a long way out front. Nah, I don’t want one. Back passing the Dyneley Arms and what looked like a furniture delivery. Very optimistic to open that place again, methinks. Anyway, back through Bramhope and turn left at the roundabout, up Kings Road. What I called diverting myself. Through Adel then back to the A660 and all that downhill to Headingley.

A bit more descent to Kirkstall and then back along the towpath to canal’s end, followed by a crossing of Hunslet on the last leg of the trip home. Thirty two miles and 1631 feet going up, no wonder my legs are feeling it. Big grin though, an enjoyable ride out.

And the other stuff,


----------



## geocycle (19 Apr 2022)

Last day of holiday. Forecast looked good so put bike in car to Clapham to allow me to explore the more central dales. Headed out through Austwick and then the long climb up the flank of Penyghent. Lots of birds including curlew, lapwing, oyster catchers, meadow pippet, wheatear (colloquially known as white arse), and skylarks doing their best drone impressions. Then the steep descent to Halton Gill before the ride down Littondale, one of my favourites. Back roads took me to Grassington then Linton and Rylestone (no sign of WI activities). Late lunch at the lovely Airton farm shop. Up until this point it was cool when the clouds came over and cold on the descents but dry and bright. I then embarked on the climb up the hill leading to Settle. Darkness came over and it started hailing! Not only that but I heard the characteristic sound of the tyre sealant Catherine wheeling against the mudguard. I pressed on to the summit and then checked the tyre, fortunately it was still pretty firm so I left well alone. By now the hail had become rain so donned waterproof and felt sorry for the way of the roses folk heading toward me. Mad descent into Settle on wet cobbles, then backroad to the car. 51miles or 83km with 1500 m of climbing.

Pictures show the end of the tarmac by Penyghent , top of Littondale and the point the sky turned black!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2022)

Slightly delayed report again.

Easter Monday. It was a really nice day and I thought that I'd get the Dawes Kingpin out for its first trip of the season. I kept to a familiar route and headed across Lyth Hill to Condover to start with then dropped into Condover and along Lyon's Lane. The traffic on the A49 was quite busy so heading this way was the right choice to keep my time on it to a minimum. Away from the main roads it was pretty quiet which is always nice.

Near Berrington Hall I spotted another rider ahead and ended up following them all the way into Atcham. With my gearing I wasn't going to keep up on the downhill bits, but surprisingly did reel them in a bit on the flat. I had a reasonably good run to Upton Magna then headed towards Uffington and along the old canal path into Shrewsbury. The path was fairly quiet but as I got to Sydney Avenue there were a lot more people out cycling and walking. I took a slight detour for a look at Castle Walk Footbridge then left the towpath to climb up Water Lane (steep - I pushed the bike up the first bit), took a bit of a tour around the town centre then dropped down to Victoria Quay. After pausing to watch the river cruiser Sabrina depart for their latest trip I carried on into The Quarry and weaved slowly through the crowds perambulating along Victoria Avenue.

I thought I'd leave town over the English Bridge, which actually turned out to be a good choice as there wasn't much traffic, then headed to Sutton Lane and along the cycle paths to home.

22.2 miles for this one at 13.4 mph average according to Ride With GPS (using this for the first time as Strava won't play nicely with my phone).





The Mytton and Mermaid hotel viewed from the old Atcham Bridge.





Upton Magna.







Castle Walk footbridge appears to have been yarn-bombed.





Victoria Quay in Shrewsbury.





Sabrina backs away from its berth at the start of another trip.





Porthill footbridge and the Boathouse pub beyond it.




Folk enjoying the weather in The Quarry. There was also a funfair operating elsewhere in the park.





The trek home from holidays in Wales is well under way.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Apr 2022)

I had a ride to Mow Cop today, it's probably the steepest one mile climb in the area. I cycled further up to see the castle and then the views over Cheshire, Staffordshire and Derbyshire. Yes, it's steep, but I wasn't in a rush.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Apr 2022)

Today’s alfresco 11’s , bike rest and seat (well more of a perch) provided by a thoughtful landowner.


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Apr 2022)

Cycled en famille from Coniston to Elterwater via Tilberthwaite this morning. The shared path beside the main road out of Coniston was hard going without mountain bikes, but we managed most of the rest, on 32-35mm tyres.. beautiful ride and a magnificent flapjack in the Britannia Inn to help us ride back again.

https://strava.app.link/ehK4zNaaopb


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Apr 2022)

I left work at lunchtime today to pick up my dog from the groomers, having dropped him off at home I cycled back to work, 6.7 miles with a 17.7 mph average.
I extended my ride home via Naburn with a quick photo stop overlooking the River Ouse. 28 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2022)

Today's ride today! 

My brother had suggested getting out for a ride, which will be his first since we were on holiday in the Lakes, so I wasn't going to pass that up. The route was mostly the same as the one I did on Monday apart from some variations towards the end.

I used the Raleigh this time and we had a pleasant ride up Lyth Hill and over to Condover where we headed along Lyon's Lane. Despite the wind direction not being ideal for this (an easterly) we got along alright apart from having to slow a few times to allow some cars past. At Cross Houses we got a nice gap on the A458 then had a good run to Atcham and Berwick Wharf. We managed to catch up and overtake a couple of touring riders just after this.

There had been talk of a cafe stop at Upton Magna but having set out later than hoped we didn't really have time (Doug has to work this evening) so after a quick drink stop in the village we carried on. The wind was behind us now and helped quite nicely to Uffington then along the old canal path into Shrewsbury. I suggested the slightly roundabout route through the town centre like I'd done last time and Doug was happy with that so we turned up Water Lane where a very young girl demanded to know our names.

There was a bit more traffic in the centre than when I was last here so we made slower progress to the Welsh Bridge than last time, however The Quarry was less busy so it probably evens out overall. We headed out of the centre over Greyfriars bridge which currently has been turned into a memorial to a lad who went missing a couple of weeks ago and sadly his body was found not far downstream from the bridge.

We took a more direct route back than I did last time by heading out along Hereford Road.

20.9 miles for this one at 11.4 mph average. Doug paced it quite well so that he didn't seem to be flagging at any point. Pretty good given the gap since his last ride.





Just the one photo this time from our drink stop in Upton Magna.


----------



## FrothNinja (21 Apr 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Today's ride today!
> 
> My brother had suggested getting out for a ride, which will be his first since we were on holiday in the Lakes, so I wasn't going to pass that up. The route was mostly the same as the one I did on Monday apart from some variations towards the end.
> 
> ...


Good going. According to Komoot I did 16.2 miles at an avge of 13.0 mph with 625 ft ascent on similar roads on my CX in November. Didn't go as far as Condover, though I did see the old canal bed near Berwick Wharf for the first time - believe there were some volunteers clearing it pre plague.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Good going. According to Komoot I did 16.2 miles at an avge of 13.0 mph with 625 ft ascent on similar roads on my CX in November. Didn't go as far as Condover, though I did see the old canal bed near Berwick Wharf for the first time - *believe there were some volunteers clearing it pre plague.*


It's quite an ambitious project rebuilding that canal. I wish them well but think it's going to be a _long _time before we see boats back there.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (21 Apr 2022)

Afternoon lecture was cancelled, mate text to see if I fancied a ride, girlfriend at work until 8pm so an impromptu ride was formed. Legs felt great, sun shining, no route just went out with goal of getting a ride in.
Probably my favourite ride this year and worthy of a post. Even the more than usual close passes of teatime rushing homer's couldn't spoil it.

*Love the smell of spring and lucky to have some great roads close to home.*







*The Swan Inn at Seaton, probably one of my favourite pubs around here.*






*The North Sea in all its glory at Hornsea.









*

36 miles at 15.5 mph average, wouldn't normally be fussed about that but considering some decent head/cross winds was pretty chuffed.
Home now for GF getting home, productive day 😊


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Apr 2022)

Another Cheshire ride around the Hills near Frodsham.

This is a pic of the sign post near Norley.

The Dandelions were looking bright and cheerful, despite their classification as weeds.





"Dandelion greens can be eaten cooked or raw and are an excellent source of vitamins A, C, and K. They also contain vitamin E, folate, and small amounts of other B vitamins"


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Another Cheshire ride around the Hills near Frodsham.
> 
> This is a pic of the sign post near Norley.
> 
> ...



A weed is no more, and no less, than a plant in the wrong place at the wrong time!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Apr 2022)

The George and Dragon at Great Budworth mid way through 45 mile most excellent flat ride last night


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The George and Dragon at Great Budworth mid way through 45 mile most excellent flat ride last night



Great Budworth and Arley were both used as locations in the recent Ipcress files TV series on ITV. Harry Palmer, the main character, walked into the George and Dragon pub and then later around Arley after escaping capture.


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Apr 2022)

First ride today 3 weeks after developing shingles. Not very far as the shingles rash is still present - although healed and dry - and tender, and in what I thought might be a 'problematic' place for using a bike. However all was well; I went just a couple of miles to a favourite cafe, had lunch then off along the canal for a bit - but it was too windy and I got dust in my eye - so I cycled back to the cafe and then back home via a slightly different route. A pleasant, gentle ride of about 6 miles, well-broken-up by breaks for lunch and sitting in the sunshine reading. And I feel all the better for it!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Great Budworth and Arley were both used as locations in the recent Ipcress files TV series on ITV. Harry Palmer, the main character, walked into the George and Dragon pub and then later around Arley after escaping capture.



Ipcress was originally just the sidekick to Mustard in the original "Mustard and Ipcress" series. Mustard rode an 'Arley Davison btw.

I'll get my coat


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Apr 2022)

Took advantage of the wind and took a ride on the train to Fiskerton (just north of Nottingham) and rode back to Leicester grabbing a few veloviewer squares on the way. 

First 20 miles or so were either going up hill or down hill and along bridleways (all either tarmac or compacted stone ) to get the squares. Then 5 miles of mainly descending into Nottingham before gently climbing up to Nice Pie near Old Dalby for a coffee and an absolutely cracking sausage sandwich.

After that 20 miles of pretty much descending home, for the people who know the area, Berrycott Lane and the road from Sileby to Seagrave was rammed with cyclists, I must of seen a good 50 or 60 over those few miles, all going the wrong way, i.e. up 

62 wind assisted miles, I must have only had a couple of those into the headwind. Perfect planning 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7027108343


----------



## cyberknight (24 Apr 2022)

Still having a lot of pain , need to revisit my bike fit  
after about 25 miles back of left shoulder gets so painful its hard to ride


----------



## ianrauk (24 Apr 2022)

First time this year for the Pashleys to make an appearance. Into town to pick up a couple of things and a pit stop for coffee and cake.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Apr 2022)

A steady ride out this morning to Bishopthorpe on the outskirts of York followed by Coffee at The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster. Very blustery day but a great spin out.
28.3 miles with an average of 15.7 mph.


----------



## C R (24 Apr 2022)

Forecast was a bit blowy, so chose a route that I thought would be somewhat sheltered, not very well chosen as it turned out.

Out at about quarter past six, in full daylight now. Heading south to Haw Bridge via Upton, Longdon and Corse Lawn. Fantastic speed, average over 17mph when I reached the bridge, which made me think that the second half of the route was going to be hard work, as the only explanation for me being that speedy was having the wind behind. 

Cross wind to the A38 turn was manageable, but once I reached Tredington the wind was mostly straight against me, and it continued like that pretty much all the way home. 

Good to be out anyway, lots of other cyclists out too, but mostly going with the wind, not against it. Looking at the garmin summary made me wonder where they get their wind speed data from, no way the wind today was 3mph.

The map


----------



## lazybloke (24 Apr 2022)

I plotted a 50 mile "three counties" loop last night and stuffed it onto my Garmin, set an early alarm and went to bed circa midnight.
The alarm went off, I staggered downstairs to eat some weetabix. My head was pounding with a hangover, I was dehydrated; it was 5am.

My planned loop just didn't appeal, I felt like I wanted... a _destination. _I set off for London, not long after sunrise.
Up the roman road known with the quaint name "A24", and crossed the river at Vauxhall. Was going along Millbank when I noticed the morning light was really rather special (even if my photography is not).





Headed round Parliament Square and down past St James's Park, resplendent with flowers.





Up to the Wellington Arch, then a circuit in Hyde Park before heading east into into the City. Then over Tower Bridge, and back past Waterloo Station to Vauxhall again.

Was going to pick up CS7 south again, but saw signs for C5 which was a lovely quiet way back to Clapham Common.
Had a route in my Garmin that would have taken me down some bits of the London Cycle Network to Rose Hill and Cheam, but CS7 and the A24 were still quiet, so it was a zoom down to Ewell, then onto the back roads for the last bit home.


Home just after 10am with 56 miles on the clock.






MBIFO The Wellington Arch






MBIFO My house (didn't have a lock, but armed cops and a mounted regiment kept an eye on my bike)






Commuting in London is a bit of a drag, but this morning? I'd forgotten that at the right time of day, at the right time of year, if you visit the right areas, then little bits of London are really rather beautiful!!


----------



## geocycle (24 Apr 2022)

Strong ENE winds forecast so had to adjust my bike plans and chose a train assist route. Followed the Bay Cycle route for most of its length, just straightening a few corners. Headed north for the woodland of Silverdale and was then spat out by the Kent estuary. Really tricky cross and headwinds around the estuary until Levens, then the route went westward. Across the Lythe valley to Grange over Sands. Unfortunately the bakery now shuts Ona Sunday so had to continue up the hill to Cartmel for lunch. Was tempted by its famous sticky toffee pudding but didn’t seem a good plan. Onwards to Ulverston, Dalton, then the train in Barrow in Furness. Stunning views across Morecambe Bay and the Lake District fells. 88 km or 55 miles with 1200m of climbing.

Pictures show the Kent Estuary, the view to the Lakes and the Duddon Estuary.


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Apr 2022)

Sunny and breezy this morning and I got to choose the route for the group ride this morning, as I didn’t plan it on Garmin for them it was going to be a mystery tour.
Usual ride to meet up by the Mere in Ellesmere before heading out to Lee, Weston Lullingfields and into Baschurch. Over the crossroads which was a new direction for the others and past the schools to Fennemere, Old Woods and Merrington. The breeze was against us along here and the benefit of being the smallest, lightest member of the group meant I was no use on the front into the wind😊. Turned off onto Lower road to Myddle where everyone suddenly realised where we were, turned off to Nonely, Loppington and Northwood and a joint decision was made to head back past Colemere and the nature reserve towards Whitemere before turning back into Ellesmere for coffee at the Boathouse followed by a ride home. Lots of other cyclists turned up for coffee while we were there turning the outside area into a bike park!
45 miles in the sunshine although it was a bit cooler due to the wind.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Apr 2022)

Just 12 miles or so on my mountain bike, but full of interest.
Early purple orchid 
Red Kite 
Moo cows
And
ALPACAS!!!

What’s not to like?

A couple of new bridle ways too!


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2022)

Gusty cold north easterly so decided for the sixth consecutive day to use the ebike for a local trip bringing its total over the six days to 37.83 miles, with 2771ft of elevation. A wise decision as the wind induced braking today meant it was not always necessary to activate the disc brakes

Earlier in the week for the first time in ages I went up the 13.5% ramp off the Starbeck branch (the location being the o of Harr*o*gate Golf Club on the heatmap below).




Normally used descending off a right turn, I turned right at the top and discovered while the road the left had been resurfaced that to the right was still in appalling condition




Did not mention last Monday a semi close pass in Garforth – a van overtaking when a car was facing in a right turn lane resulting in the van cutting in. Understand the police are seeking the driver. Also more positively the pot holes in Kirk Deighton had been filled in albeit now slightly pot humpy


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Apr 2022)

Took the boy round my old manor of Sherwood Pines for a spot of off roading. It was nice to be back on home turf, originating from the adjoining village of Clipstone.

Sixteen miles and three hours of pure fun!


View: https://youtu.be/BayHZUIiH2g


----------



## Donger (24 Apr 2022)

My longest ride of the year/post covid ride so far today. 45.3 miles out to Sharpness docks on the River Severn and back:




I have always like old, run-down places. Sharpness is just about hanging on, with a couple of fertiliser ships a week making it up the Bristol Channel. Apologise for the quality of the pictures, due to a combination of a smudge on the lens and strong sunshine behind everything interesting. There is a great view to be had towards the South West, where you can see two suspension bridges and two nuclear power stations, but that was directly into the sun, so no picture today. There is currently an old passenger ferry and an old lightship rusting away alongside each other in the dock, and a line of old railway goods wagons surrounded by weeds add to the feeling of a place that time forgot:




This time I rode on a few yards further than usual, and discovered a couple of old shunters that I've never noticed before:




Looking northwards from Sharpness Docks you get a good view of the (blue) Gloucester and Sharpness Canal where it runs within a stone's throw of the (much browner) River Severn:




On the way back I called in at the Purton Hulks. This is a surreal place, again where the canal and the river come into close contact .... so close in fact that the river was once in danger of eroding its way across to the canal bank, so something had to be done about it. In the 1960s, dozens of coal barges were deliberately run aground on the East bank of the Severn to protect the bank from further erosion. Over the next 60 years, those that weren't already filled with concrete when they were run aground have filled up with silt from the river and been overgrown with turf and reeds. It really is a surreal place, where you can stand on the deck of one sunken ship and see another 9 or 10 wrecks nearby. A few shots:














They are still doing a grand job of keeping the river at bay. On today's ride I came across our club coming the other way on their 100km ride. Nice to catch up with them and chat for a few moments. Then just before I got home I came across another club mate out walking his dogs. I was out for 4 hours 45 mins in the end to do a 43.5 mile ride. Plenty of stops on my way round, including a Diamond Jubilee bench in the middle of nowhere, where I sat for a while listening to birdsong. By the time I got home, I ached just about everywhere, but that was a great little afternoon out in the sunshine.


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2022)

I went to one of our regular cafes in Fineshade today on the gravel bike. However I chose a circuitous route and after grabbing an OS tile I went by a local Road Race [Melton Cicle Classic](http://cicleclassic.co.uk/). I timed it right and only had around 10minutes to wait for the leaders. It was another 6 plus minutes. Really bright and warm one minute but it was blowing a hoolie so the next it was a bit chilly. It meant the trails were bone dry and although I gave the bike the usual clean it could have been left a ride or two.

https://www.relive.cc/view/vZqNxEApQGO


----------



## ianbarton (26 Apr 2022)

A family ride near Lake Garda in Italy. Last week we spent a few days at Lake Garda and I persuaded one of my daughters and my wife to hire some bikes and cycle from Riva Del Garda to Arco which was a round trip of 18km. My bike was sturdy, to say the least, and would have probably survived a direct hit from a cruise missile. However, the route was almost completely flat so the weight of the bike didn't really matter.

I was amazed by the quality of the cycling infrastructure. Dedicated cycle lanes with only very short sections where the lanes were shared with pedestrians and apart from a couple of road crossings traffic-free. We cycled into Arco, which has a very impressive fortress perched on top of a cliff. I presume there was an easy way around the back. I wouldn't fancy scaling the cliffs to get to the castle.

On the way back we stopped at the Bike Farm Cafe, which had a mouth-watering selection of cakes and pies.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Apr 2022)

Morning Commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 16.5 mph followed by an extended ride home towards York and home via Naburn, Cawood, Biggin, Barkston Ash & Saxton.
34.7 miles with an average of 16.2 mph. A bit blustery again but a lovely ride home.


----------



## theloafer (26 Apr 2022)

after a 2 week lay off (bad cold) we had another great ride today .. even with it a bit chilly and a few damp spots ,we were in no rush and no set route i even rode some new roads



thanks Eddie Young for the coffee at Eppleby .. i will get them next time , also to route guide Tony + Stuart hope you all enjoyed Patches lane






41 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/7044304904


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Apr 2022)

A nice ride to the Wizard at Alderley Edge. I like the ride up Artists Lane. Some sunshine, but still a bit cool in the morning.


----------



## KnittyNorah (27 Apr 2022)

Went to Lidl on the bike today with rear basket and front kanga rack for a full week's shopping. Phew it was heavy pedalling home and took me about 10 minutes longer than usual, but I'm _very_ pleased with the amount I was able to load securely into the rear basket and on the kanga rack. My front basket clips off the handlebar fitting and nestles securely on the kanga rack held in place by the ingenious strap system, and of course is able to carry a much greater load than when merely dangling off the handlebars. Heavy stuff - milk, wine, tins - and bulky stuff - cornflakes, bread, loo rolls - as well as lots of other bits'n'pieces was easy to pack and secure and didn't make the bike one bit unstable - just more effort to pedal.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Apr 2022)

After another long break, a bit further.
The revamped Scott performed well, all shifting pretty good. It will doubtless drift off a bit, particularly the rear, as that's what's had the most work done.
The 28mm tyres remained clear of the frame, thankfully, because I'd forgotten to pack the spare folding 25mm just in case...
And it did prove to be a little more comfy than with the 25s fitted.
Weather, at the outset was *just* warm enough, pretty cool out of the sun, though. Improved all round as the ride progressed.
Quite busy, so low average speed.
Pretty exhaustipated by the time I got home. Really must do more!


----------



## gavgav (28 Apr 2022)

Another 10 days without a ride, after coming down with a stinking Cold last week. Thankfully not Covid but still felt rubbish. 

My mate Paul cycled over to mine and we both remarked on how cold it was. He’d gone back into the house to change out of shorts (he was ambitious having them on in the first place!) and I’d gone back in to put on a 3rd layer.

We followed the cycle paths up to Heathgates, where we tried to negotiate crossing the busy road at the roundabout, made even harder now by the council having removed the green paint that they’d put down to make cycle crossing easier, when they supposedly made “improvements” to it recently 🤷‍♂️. We laughed at a police van failing to stop to let us across, when he easily could have, leaving it to the car behind to have some common sense, which says it all.

We then continued through Sundorne and along the old canal path to Uffington, before joining roads to Upton Magna. We stopped by the pub for Paul to eat some of his remaining Christmas Jelly Babies, that he’d discovered were in his cycling jacket pocket earlier on……..But his joy soon turned to despair as he reached into the bag to find they must have dropped out of his pocket along the ride somewhere 😆

We pressed on to Berwick Wharf and Atcham, then took the lower road to Cross Houses, before lanes to Berrington and Betton Abbots, parting ways near my place.

15.93 miles at 11.9mph avg.


----------



## Juan Kog (28 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> A nice ride to the Wizard at Alderley Edge. I like the ride up Artists Lane. Some sunshine, but still a bit cool in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 642073


Apologies for going off topic . @GuyBoden I have a bike nerd question, what cassette are you running it looks enormous. I’m interested how folk achieve lower gears on older bikes .


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 Apr 2022)

Exhausting, exhilarating, cold evening in the Peak chasing my very skinny mate, who I cordially loathe for being about three stone lighter than me and the same height. 

70k, 1300m feat. Brickworks, Windgather, Goyt Valley, Flash, excellent descent to Allgreave, Wildboarclough, Dead man's Hill. 

Beer and curry time!


----------



## buzz22 (29 Apr 2022)

After a long period of rain and a decent bout of Covid the planets finally aligned and I took my 1994 Giant CFR (Carbon Fibre Racing) out for it's 1st ride since I bought it.
I took my normal route from home to Waterfall, Sydney's southernmost suburb, and back. It's 31km and I normally average around 30km/h.
Today was a bit slower after such a long time off the road but I got the chance to be impressed by the Giant.
It's the first carbon bike I've ridden and it was a great first impression.
Lighter and tighter than my steel bikes it will be my first choice when I start getting back into hills. Love it.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2022)

buzz22 said:


> View attachment 642287
> 
> After a long period of rain and a decent bout of Covid the planets finally aligned and I took my 1994 Giant CFR (Carbon Fibre Racing) out for it's 1st ride since I bought it.
> I took my normal route from home to Waterfall, Sydney's southernmost suburb, and back. It's 31km and I normally average around 30km/h.
> ...


I presume youve not had it since 1994 thats a long time to wait for a first ride


----------



## GuyBoden (29 Apr 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> Apologies for going off topic . @GuyBoden I have a bike nerd question, what cassette are you running it looks enormous. I’m interested how folk achieve lower gears on older bikes .



Yes, the bike has a huge 42T rear sprocket, with a 24T front chainring as part of a triple.

The whole 42T sprocket saga was documented here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2...ocket-what-rear-derailleur-would-work.284294/

Edit: A nice sunny ride in Cheshire today too.


----------



## Juan Kog (29 Apr 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> Yes, the bike has a huge 42T rear sprocket, with a 24T front chainring as part of a triple.
> 
> The whole 42T sprocket saga was documented here:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2...ocket-what-rear-derailleur-would-work.284294/
> ...


Thanks missed that thread , interesting read . Chainrings by Spa cycles I see. Always my first call for chainrings.


----------



## buzz22 (29 Apr 2022)

13 rider said:


> I presume youve not had it since 1994 thats a long time to wait for a first ride



I'm definitely not that patient 
No, I bought it a couple of months ago.
I saw it on gumtree- it was in great condition and in my size, had my favourite components and I'd never had a carbon bike. It was too good to miss.


----------



## gavgav (29 Apr 2022)

Finished work and it was a beautiful sunny evening, so I had to get out for a ride. Despite being sunny, that easterly breeze was still deceptively cool and so trousers and a light jacket were still required.

I enjoyed cycling past the queueing rush hour traffic and then out of Town via Meole, onto the usually much busier road through Hook a Gate, to Annscroft. It was quiet tonight, which was a nice surprise. 

I then turned into the breeze, which was harder going than I expected it to be, through Exfords Green and on to Stapleton. Traffic was busier along the lane, including a Sainsbury’s delivery van that went belting past me. Not long after, I caught him up where he was having to reverse to let 2 cars through that he’d met. He then sped off again with spinning of wheels and a cloud of dust. Pillock!

I called on Dad for half an hour and then set back off towards home, through Gonsal and Condover, then along Lyons Lane. Had a moment along there, when a dozy old mare in a Mercedes roller skate approached me on my side of the road, swerving away at the last minute, passing me with a smile on her face. I shouted at her to get on her own side, through her open window.

I then reached the cross roads at King Street, to find carnage. Blue lights were flashing from a Police Car and Ambulance, with a Nissan Navara smashed in at the front end and a Nissan Micra stuffed in the hedge. It looked like the Micra had pulled out of Lyons Lane and been clouted by the Navara. There was debris all over the road and so weaved my way through it before continuing on to Betton Abbots and home. Hope no one was seriously hurt.

14.9 mile at 13.6mph avg


----------



## Mike_P (30 Apr 2022)

The bike ride a day, even if the ebike, stumbled to an abrupt stop this week. Monday was a Morrisons visit which for a change I decided to do in an anti clockwise loop and did not particularly like, the narrow with some sharp curves roads which are up grade on the clockwise version were annoyingly slow down grade and the sharper bends taken on the inside of the curve.

Tuesday saw the first full day in the office since 2020 and I should have reacted better to the rucksack strap snapping at its clip connector, with little in it, at lunchtime when I nipped home for the forgotten apple, banana and mouse - no shared equipment obviously being allowed. So with a heavy rucksack at the end of the working day I spent 10 minutes trying to get it on without a strap snapping - it's an Aldi one that alternatively is a pair of panniers hence the clip on the straps. In my now somewhat annoyed state with good few expletives being uttered I completely forgot that and stuffed the rucksack under the straps on top of the pannier rack. It sat on it a touch high and a work colleague was concerned that it might fall off given in particular the laptop in it. Anyway it stayed on all right and I made it home but then in attempting to dismount my swinging leg caught the rucksack and I ended up on all fours on the floor with the ebike on top of me.
Scoffed handlebar grip, a grazed knee and a swollen right foot were the apparent outcome, the latter soon treated successfully with a way out of date Deep Freeze patch.

Wednesday and the short trip to Aldi which seemed to show no resulting problem with the ebike or its rider.

Thursday and a double whammy of back pain precluding another day in the office and then as that eased, assisted by other out of date cold patch, an onset of pain in my lower left leg which is still persisting Just noticed a good impression of part of the ebikes frame on the back of the leg.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Apr 2022)

The day dawned perfectly and alas Mrs T is down with the lurgy, so a tour of the Peak seemed an essential activity. 

Having heard Long Hill is shut to traffic, I headed up there, two tandems taking advantage of the downhill as I powered* up, thence through Buxton to Tideswell via the back lanes. The Peak, all day long, was absolutely resplendent in the Spring sunshine:






An excellent lunch at "High Nelly's" followed, then I managed to dislodge my spare charger pack from a back pocket on the rapid descent to Bradwell. It does seem to have survived a 40mph coming together with the tarmac rather better than I would! 

Through Hope and up the lovely Vale of Edale to the climb of Mam Nick, which features awesome views, hairpins, all round brutality - recommended as one of the best in all the land. 

The descent to Chapel is perfect, rapid, curvaceous, and no need to apply the brakes. Then I couldn't resist the climb of Eccles Pike, shortish but steep, and met the same roadie at the top who'd absolutely stormed past me on Mam Nick. Eccles Pike has a lovely view from the top across Coombs reservoir, but alas I neglected to snap it.

Finally the slog out of Whaley to the Brickworks, then an effortless last gravity assisted ten miles or so. 

A tad over 100k, a smidge beyond 2000m ascent. 

*rhetorical flourish or unvarnished truth? You decide.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2022)

A short 13 miles this morning, it was sunny but cold.
Early purple orchid, weasel, swallow, yellowhammers and Whitethroat.

I also had a chat with a few friends….


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Apr 2022)

Lovely ride out to Boroughbridge this afternoon to meet my friend David who was cycling 113 miles back from The Lake District.
45.85 miles for me with an average of 16 mph.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2022)

The commute yesterday included a spontaneous detour to look at an apartment being offered for rent. Location was perfect but alas the apartment turned out to be pants.

Still, it meant I found a bit of previously undiscovered cycleway...


----------



## rockyroller (1 May 2022)

yesterday was a winner. today will be as well but I have to work. I think having to work Sundays is the best motivation to ride on Saturdays. & I have a new favorite riding temperature, 56F


----------



## C R (1 May 2022)

The weather forecast had been for somewhat wet weather today, but I am finding it difficult to fit in long rides during the week, so I was going out rain or shine.

It didn't look too bad when I got up, though it was obvious it had been raining. Got ready, and out at about quarter past six, with a vague idea of going out to Toddington. It wasn't raining much as I set off, but it was rain, rather than drizzle.

I decided to go out along the west side of Bredon Hill, so up Hatfield, along Stonehall Common, and down Pirton Hill. The road was quite wet, and I nearly hit the deck at the last bend out of Pirton; there are two consecutive 90 degree bends, first to the left, with a good banking, which can be taken at speed without problem, but the second one to the right has no camber, and the surface has a patch of smooth tar, so slippy at the best of times, I was going just a bit too fast out of the first bend, and I noticed that I couldn't get the bike to turn into the second bend, just about managed to stop before embedding myself into the hedge.

With that excitement I thought I should perhaps be a bit more careful given road conditions, so eased off a bit.

The route took me past Croome, and then on to Defford and over Eckington Bridge. The light in here used to stay red for cyclists, which I complained about, and it seems to have been fixed, as it turned green for me as I approached. The rain wasn't stopping, but it wasn't getting any heavier, so not too bad, at least it wasn't windy.

After Eckington comes Bredon, and then a left following the southern flank of the eponymous hill to Overbury, and then down the hill to the Teddington roundabout. This is a quickish descent along a narrow lane, but after my experience in Pirton I was holding back a bit. Still, not much to see as the low cloud was hiding the Cotswolds.

After Teddington I took the Stow road, heading for Toddington. The first mile of the road is in a shocking state, with several potholed areas difficult to avoid, luckily it gets better further ahead.

Reached Toddington in good time, and the rain had now stopped, so I stopped at the top of the hill for a snack and a photo.





It was now time to start turning towards home. I followed the road towards Broadway, and was pleasantly surprised to find that the railway bridge that had had temporary one lane traffic for the last couple of years, has finally been fixed and the temporary lights are no more.

At Buckland I took the left lane for Aston Somerville, which is again a quick downhill, and I was soon across the A46 and heading for Elmley Castle from Hinton. My legs were feeling surprisingly fresh, and managed the hill up to Elmley quicker than than usual, followed by a quick descent into Pershore for another break at the old bridge.





Now just the final hill up out of Pershore, then Wadborough and home.

Great ride if it wasn't for the rain. Someone in the fettling thread said last week that they had put away their winter bike, so I am blaming them for todays weather .

The map


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2022)

Three rides to report on.

*Monday:* I only had a couple of hours free in the afternoon so took the Raleigh out for a quick run around my usual Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Berrington, Condover loop.

Having got the Galaxy set up nicely it made the saddle position on the Raleigh feel off so I paused about four miles in for a small adjustment which felt good for the rest of the ride. Reaching Longnor I realised I probably would have been better off riding the route in the opposite direction due to the easterly wind but I got along fairly well through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Cound Moor regardless.

Flag of the day at Cound was the official Shropshire one. I found the A458 a bit busy due to the time of day so got off it onto the lane straight to Berrington. Having a tailwind on this lane made it much easier to ride than I'm used to and I'd probably have been quite quick if not for meeting a few people out walking.

It was nice to have a police vehicle unexpectedly pull in to let me by on Lyons Lane - most drivers aren't looking far enough ahead to notice the oncoming cyclist _before _they get to the point where the hedge obscures what is round the corner.

23.9 miles at 15.2 mph average. A nice ride on a reasonably warm afternoon. I enjoyed that.

No photos from this one as I forgot to take my phone with me.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Thursday: * I'd missed out on rides Tuesday and Wednesday as what I was doing took way longer than expected. On Thursday I needed to drop into town so took the chance to make a ride out of it and grabbed the knockabout bike as it was convenient.

In contrast to the previous few mild days it felt like almost a return to winter with grey skys and a chilly wind. I only got half a mile before needing to put on a second fleece. Once my errand was run I headed across Castle Walk footbridge and did a loop along the riverside through the Quarry then along Smithfield Road and back to Castlefields before heading out of town along the old canal path to Uffington. With the schools having gone back The Quarry wasn't nearly as busy as it has been the last couple of weeks which made progress easier.

I had a pretty clear run to Upton Magna although a bit slow with the wind against me. There was a largish group of cyclists outside the Haughmond Inn so not everyone is back to work. Not too much traffic on the way to Atcham but the road to Cross Houses seemed oddly busy. Having been working against the wind earlier I thought it might have been helping on the way to Condover but it didn't feel like it. I got to Condover at about the time the schools were finishing for the day so decided to head over Lyth Hill to avoid the worst of the traffic. I had to wait a while to cross the A49 so I think I made the right choice this time.

22.7 miles at 12.6 mph average. Nice to be out but I wanted the weather to be more spring-like.





Just the one photo from this ride: Looking downstream from Castle Walk footbridge.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Yesterday: * A much nicer start to the day so I headed out as soon as I was free after lunch to do a longer ride on the Raleigh. I thought I'd head out to Cardington this time and set out to Condover and Longnor into a bit of a headwind but with the thought that it would be nice when it was behind me later on.

From Longnor to the start of the Folly Bank climb I had the roads mostly to myself. Although I wasn't in danger of breaking any records the bike felt better up the climb than it has for quite some time, making me hopeful that I have finally found the right saddle position. On the way up the climb I changed my mind about the route so, at the crossroads, took a left and carried on climbing to Yell Bank. The views from the top are great and it also climbs to just over 1000' above sea level which is a nice bragging point.

From here I dropped down through Chatwall before taking the lane to Broome and Church Preen. A left in Church Preen took me towards Kenley, bouncing along a lane that could really do with some proper resurfacing. I carried straight on at Kenley through Broomcroft and worked my way round to Harnage Grange. It's been a while since I've done a ride with lots of climbing so the legs were feeling a bit tired by the time I got to Harnage. I'd expected to have a tailwind here but seemed to be heading into it instead on the descent to Cound. Flag of the day was that of Sierra Leone.

I still seemed to have a headwind on the run up to the A458 which just didn't seem right at all and it made the run into Cross Houses slower than I'm used to. I'd just got off the main road when my phone buzzed and I had a text from @gavgav to say he'd just seen me from the car.

Heading along Lyons Lane started out slow but after the dip by Allfield I made better progress into Condover. If the wind direction had stayed as it was wen I started I should have had a nice tailwind to finish with. As it was, the run to the A49 wasn't as quick as I'm used to and the last mile or so was a bit of an effort.

30.1 miles at 13.5 mph average. Enjoyed that in spite of the wind seeming to taunt me.





Almost at the summit of Yell Bank there is a gateway with a view of the Clee Hills.





A little further on this viewpoint gives a great vista over the Shropshire Plain.





Some friendly locals.





En route to Church Preen.





High Fields farm with another view of the Clee Hills in the far distance (left to right: Brown Clee, Titterstone Clee and Clee Hill)





Bluebells between Church Preen and Kenley.





Not far from Harnage Grange.


----------



## geocycle (1 May 2022)

So much for the ‘improving’ weather forecast! Set off in drizzle safe in the knowledge that the BBC said it was going to improve later. Unfortunately the rain just got heavier and I got soaked. Decided that Bowland looked the best bet so went up and over the trough in fine drizzle. Lots of lapwings, curlew, sky larks, buzzards, red kite and a hare kept my mind off the climb. Summitted and then decended into increasingly heavy rain through Whitewell and on to Chipping.

On the way into Chipping I tried to change gear and the rear cable snapped. Of course the spring put the chain on the smallest sprocket which normally is only of ornamental value around here. Contemplated options over a bacon sandwich in Chipping. I could have bailed out but was already soaked and 40km in. I decided to see if I could give myself two useable gears so I pulled the broken cable through and used it to draw the derailleur into the middle of the cassette and tied it off onto a bottle cage. This gave me two gears adjusted using the front derailleur. It worked pretty well, I just adjusted it again to get up the relatively steep hill of Harris End but after that was on flattish territory. Slightly shorter than anticipated with the weather and mechanical but still 45 miles and 1100m of climbing.

Pictureof bike on approach to Trough of Bowland before the rain.


----------



## Ian H (1 May 2022)

Rode the Old Roads 300 today with friend Chuffy. The weather was kind after a freezing start. I didn't do too badly.


----------



## chriswoody (1 May 2022)

A nice day out over the Heide and on the few occasions when the sun made an appearance it was actually quite warm. The ride started with the normal few kilometres along the roads and over the glider school. I had to wait a short while as the runway controller was sorting out the cables for the next launches. Once he called me across, it was off and over into the peace of the forest.






The last week's have been incredibly dry and the normally dry soil is now really soft and sandy making progress slow and tough going.






I keep heading north, accompanied at one point by a woodpecker. The trail rises and falls, now for the most part hard gravel and progress is good. I take a break at a clearing where the heather has colonised.






Refreshed I plug on, heading up one of the few hills around here and onto the Teifental. It's strangely quiet up here, whilst not the warmest of days, I was expecting to see more folk around.






It makes for easier riding though without so many people and before long I crash out in the heather for a food break.






The ride is now along the ridge line, the ground soft and powdery, and riven through with tough routes from the heather and Scots pine. The end of the ridge is marked with a short and technical descent into a small sand trap, before an equally technical pull up the other side, all great fun.






From here I turn North again and into a quiet section of forest, aside from the Buzzard swooping around, I'm completely alone. The trail soon goes from wide flowey gravel to a narrow rough single track. The forest has closed in and it's eerily quiet. The trail here is great fun, not too technical, but enough to demand concentration.






Several kilometres later and I'm back onto wide gravel fire roads which sees my speed pick up as I head back towards Reberllah.






Another Buzzard flies past and keeps me company for a few minutes, the woods are alive with the sound of birds and insects, there's still not a soul to be seen out here. This is why I love Gravel biking, kilometres of fast flowing trails with no cars or humans to be seen.






Soon I'm into the last kilometres and then it's onto the quiet roads the lead me the last kilometres into my garden. I'm tired and covered in dust, but a really satisfying 60km ride over some lovely trails.


----------



## ianrauk (1 May 2022)

And that's May's qualifying ride for the Imperial Century a Month challenge done and dusted. I was out of the door at a silly 6.30am for a ride down to the seaside. Camber Sands in Sussex in fact. And a lovely day it was for cycling too. Not too cold, very little wind and only the tiniest amounts of drizzle later in the ride. Hundreds of cyclists out and about in the Kent and Sussex lanes today. 
So, scores on the doors. 120 miles for the day. So a good few future Eddington numbers in the bag. (5 more 115's to get to that number) Imperial century ride #309 over all. Imperial century month #138 in a row.


----------



## bluenotebob (1 May 2022)

May Day silliness .. a little _fëte de velo_ of my own.

Target 50+km today – but using all five of my bikes, with a minimum of 10km on each.

Here’s how it worked out ..

Ride 1 – on my ‘new’ mountain bike (the Massi Team Elite) – 15.07km cycled in 75 mins. Slow – but I always am when starting – and there was a lot of off-road involved.

Ride 2 – on my road bike (the LaPierre Sensium 300) – 11.38km cycled in 42 mins. So easy and relaxed – it felt like I was having a rest in the comfy chair and someone else was cycling.

Ride 3 – on one of my hybrids (the LaPierre Shaper 200) – 10.21km cycled in 36 mins.

Ride 4 – on my ‘old’ mountain bike (the LaPierre RAID) – 12.35km cycled in exactly an hour.

Ride 5 – on my other hybrid (the LaPierre Urban Shaper) – 15.35km cycled in also exactly an hour.

That added up to 64.36km cycled today in just over 4.5 hours. I enjoyed it and I’ll do it again sometime – and probably make it a bit harder.

All my bikes are off the mark for May and it’s a decent start to the month.


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 May 2022)

Small ride on the new Stayer All Road.




Still ironing out some bits and pieces and nursing the arthritic left knee which has flared up this year but nice to get out on a non-commute ride.

Hopefully longer rides to come.


----------



## Spiderweb (1 May 2022)

A social ride out this afternoon with pub stops. The group were staying in York overnight so I headed home at the half way point. Lovely ride catching up with friends.
28 miles with an average of 15.2 mph.














Edit-Two photos above were taken at Bolton Percy today, the next photo was taken from Gentleman Jack on TV tonight!


----------



## Fredo76 (2 May 2022)

The Palo Verde and Mesquite trees are flowering in Tucson now.











It was bright out! Nice day on the Rillito bike path.


----------



## buzz22 (2 May 2022)

A perfect autumn day and some free time so my normal 31 km route, my Giant CFR got it's 2nd ride.
Back to my regular pace or thereabouts, 1 hr 5 mins, averaged 28.5 km/h.
I'm looking forward to improving on that a bit if this nice weather holds out.
Top speed was 62km/h and the bike felt rock solid- I can't believe I hadn't tried a carbon framed bike until now!


----------



## ianbarton (2 May 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Having heard Long Hill is shut to traffic, I headed up there, two tandems taking advantage of the downhill as I powered* up, thence through Buxton to Tideswell via the back lanes. The Peak, all day long, was absolutely resplendent in the Spring sunshine:


I lived in Tideswell for several years. Great location for cycling. However, it's on top of a hill, so the final few miles back home were always something of a slog


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2022)

My legs were still itching for rotation after yesterdays 120 mile shenanigans. So I popped out for a few Kent lanes miles with @Trickedem & @rb58 . A nice bimble to meet my partner for lunch, who was working today.
So a nice round number of 60 miles for the day. 180 miles over the two days.
Back on the cycle commute tomorrow.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 May 2022)

Fuelled by last night’s beer, a quick blast with David & Suzanne from our village.
29.59 miles with an average of 18.2 mph 🍺


----------



## Dave 123 (2 May 2022)

Less than 10 miles in the murky bank holiday weather. There were lots of wildflowers to cheer me on my way!

Where did summer go?

https://www.strava.com/activities/7075816851


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2022)

This morning we went off to Southwell for the latest iteration of the Belvoir Retro Ride, which moved venue to a starting point at Southwell Garden Centre. Nice café 






The move to a different starting point seemed to mean the 'expensive' retro bikes weren't as numerous, with most of the participants turning up on 1970's-1990's machines, plus a few modern ones. There were around 40 starters with son no. 2 on his Carlton Corsa fixie and me on my Harry Quinn (centre of photo next to the organiser  )

A nice 27-mile ride around various mostly traffic-free lanes: https://www.strava.com/activities/7075008753


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2022)

geocycle said:


> I decided to see if I could give myself two useable gears so I pulled the broken cable through and used it to draw the derailleur into the middle of the cassette and tied it off onto a bottle cage. This gave me two gears adjusted using the front derailleur. It worked pretty well, I just adjusted it again to get up the relatively steep hill of Harris End but after that was on flattish territory.


It sounds like a nice ride, _but_... 


... _*I have a rather nightmarish memory of riding a bike bodged like that*_!


----------



## Donger (2 May 2022)

29 miles today, out for an easy ride through Gloucestershire with my mate Simon. We took the quiet lanes out to Newent via Maisemore, Hartpury College and Highleadon and then commenced a search for a bank holiday pint. All the pubs and cafes in Newent were closed with the exception of the Black Dog. Even that showed no sign of life from the outside, so we tried the front door .... which opened with a loud creak that caused all the drinkers in the bar to stop what they were doing, turn and watch us silently. Like a scene from An American Werewolf in London. The barman spoke barely two words and we decided to opt for the beer garden to sup our pints of cider. The barman came outside to make a phone call, and seemed completely at ease with the regulars letting their dogs sh*t wherever they wanted in the beer garden. Lovely. We didn't hang around for long.

We retraced our route home, stopping to watch a herd of playful horses cantering around a field. Then back along the banks of the Severn before we parted ways and I followed the canal path back home. Not the sunny day that was promised, but a nice ride despite the grey overcast weather.


----------



## Old jon (3 May 2022)

Early, for me. Must have been the excitement of a ride today that started me two hours sooner than usual. Route already in mind had to be scrapped, I wanted to visit a bike shop to arrange for a new headset to be fitted. And I went the long way around.

Me and the Jacko went off into the quiet of early, peacefully around Holbeck and across Crown Point Bridge. Everywhere is up from here, except downstream to Woodlesford and I ain’t going that way. Oakwood Clock first, then to Moortown Corner and north to Alwoodley Lane. Traffic is building up, but this bit is OK. And wide. Turn right onto King Lane, then right again to ride up the side of Golden Acre Park.

The first bit of downhill, to Bramhope, is a welcome rest. Not done many miles at all this year and the legs know it. The drizzle started before I had ridden out of the village, and the view of the Wharfe valley ahead was under water. Didn’t really fancy that prospect, so I turned left at the Dyneley Arms traffic lights. Then put the brain in gear, this next bit is steep! Not really steep, but enough. It was good to reach the top and turn left.



Turn right in not-so-old Bramhope, it has been a while since I rode past the water tower at Cookridge, and the road from here to there is lumpy, all the way to the highest point of the ride today. Which of course means it is all downhill from now. And the school run must be over, too, so no queues of cars going nowhere. Headingley, turn right to go to Kirkstall and stay on the road, left, to visit Woodrup’s.

‘I need a headset replacing,’ says I. ‘OK, we are booking in on the 16th.’ Says he. Then I told him, not this bike, but the Cinelli I picked up (after you resprayed it) last Thursday. ‘Oh, the blue Cinelli?’ ‘Yup.’ ‘Bring it in in the morning, we will fit it in during the next few days.’ Happy me pedalled away home, and reached there twenty seven miles after leaving. Somewhere along the way the road went upwards for 1230 feet, and the smile was there all the way around.

No photographs, just garthing inspired pics . . .


----------



## a.twiddler (3 May 2022)

*30/4/22

The Linear rides again!*
Or, the garden chair hits the road once more. My bike mileage has hit rock bottom this year despite my good intentions to become a mightily thighed athlete in time for my summer trip to Wales. (Delusional? What do you mean, delusional?)

Annoyingly, no pictures this time as the camera battery is flat because er, um, I forgot to charge it in time. As some sort of balance, this is my first run with the Garmin.

Out on to the pavement and on to the road an uneventful launch takes place. Facing into a mild head wind I brave the potholes on the Wettenhall road. Down the dip over the narrow-bridged traffic-lighted Wettenhall Brook and up again on the lesser slope on the other side. I am lucky to be passed by a car just before the lights which are set to bring vehicles to a stop before they turn green. The car triggers the lights as I am still rolling downhill so I use my momentum to get up the worst of the slope before changing down and spinning up the rest of it.

At the start of every ride there is always the strangeness, the unfamiliarity as you settle into it, an alertness as you seek any sign that anything isn’t quite right before your body temperature evens out and you settle into the seat and take up any slack in the controls. When travelling in this direction, this dip is the point where everything falls into place for me.

Onwards and upwards through the unsheltered Cheshire countryside where the wind not only supplies some resistance but brings the three dimensional smells, sounds and colours of spring as the blossoms blow in the breeze like pink and white snowfall.

Under the Crewe -Chester railway bridge, over the humped canal bridge at Venetian marina. Over the variously pitted road surfaces, through Poole, down a dip, across a bridge then up a short climb to turn right along a lane for Poolehill.

I find myself alongside the Shropshire Union canal towpath and on seeing a mountain biker then some walkers I’m tempted to join them as they’re making good progress. I’ve ridden this route before, and the towpath in the vicinity of Nantwich is pretty good though further out it is uncomfortable even on a mountain bike. I resist the temptation. I’m trying to make a point of riding less familiar routes this year, with a view to assembling a kinder route to Mid Wales than I took last time.

I become aware of a furious barking as a narrow boat passes by with a couple of terrier type dogs in a cage on the roof. The placid dog accompanying a canalside walker seems perplexed by all the fuss. Perhaps it’s the only way the boat owner can avoid them drowning themselves every time they see another dog.

I keep on rolling, then turn right on to the A51 at Henhull bridge, a difficult turning due to poor sightlines of oncoming traffic climbing the hump of the canal bridge. I sidle left at the next traffic lights to Acton, then right on Monks Lane past the picturesque St Mary’s Church. Beyond the church, on the right there is, according to the map, an old moat, the remains of a castle, manor house or monastery perhaps. Nothing is visible from the road. I continue on Monks Lane down a long dip and up the other side to a crossroads, straight across the A534 then stop at a lay by on a 4 way A and C road junction with Swanley Lane and Ravens Lane. I stop for a brief break and a look at the map and crunch some crisps. Another couple on bikes are poring separately over a map but they don’t consult me. Perhaps my recumbent weirdness is just too much for them.

They precede me down Ravens Lane, and I pass them consulting a couple of passers by and pointing at their map. The lane continues and becomes Tally Ho Lane, (you couldn’t make it up). I struggle with the speed at first then it becomes easier.

A sporty cyclist passes me going down a dip and over a bridge and and I keep behind him until the hill steepens on the other side. I get up it OK but he is long gone by the time the road levels again. I soon come out on to the A51. Left towards Nantwich. A pleasant trip to Welsh Row with a left turn then a right at the lights. Sharp left into winding Welshman’s Lane, then a wait to get across the busy Chester/Wrexham road into Wettenhall Lane.

Some heroic potholes along the way make it a teeth rattling brain bruising slalom at times to avoid the worst of them. It actually hurts when the shock wave travels from the base of your spine and shoves your brain against the inside of your forehead. The pain takes a minute or so to disperse. You can brace your feet against the pedals and raise yourself in the seat to a certain extent but it’s not like standing on the pedals on an upright bike. Still, it’s pretty rare to fail to avoid such a severe bump and I think the last time I mentioned such a thing was in the same spot sometime last year. I remember thinking, “do I need rear suspension? What disadvantages might that bring?” and it never really came up again. The Linear is such an odd collection of attributes that the good points balance out the bad ones, at least for me. If it comes to the crunch, I suppose I could just ride even mmoorree sslloowwllyy when needed at such times.

To distact me from my fading headache I have that rarest of things, an actual following wind, for most of the way back, not strong, but enough to be able to enjoy a light but slow cadence with a respectable cruising speed to boot. Well, respectable for me.

As I roll along in this stately manner, passed by the occasional road biker, I’m already thinking about a longer trip later this year. I already have an idea of the route needed to Mid Wales avoiding major roads and hills as far as possible so I will be fresher for the hills on the second day, unlike last time (He hopes fervently).

With all that whizzing around in my head, I am soon home. The Garmin works fine in the bike computer mode. Next, need to work out how to get a route on to it for the longer trips.

Max 25mph, average 8.3, distance 23.2miles


Total Ascent:​425​ft​Total Descent:423​ft​Start Elevation:188​ft​End Elevation:190​ft​​Min Elevation:122​ft​​Max Elevation:228​ft​
37 ft per mile ascent. Elevation info from bike hike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 May 2022)

*Yesterday:* I used the knockabout bike because I wanted to experiment with the saddle adjustment and headed up Lyth Hill with the intention of heading to Pontesbury and Habberley. A courteous driver let me out onto the road ahead of them right at the start when they didn't have to, which was nice, and the bike felt great from the off - as though I'd freed a dragging brake. I did have a slight tailwind so I tried not to read too much into it until I'd covered a few more miles.

The climb up Lyth Hill went well and I took the rough track across the top to drop down on the Annscroft side before picking up the road to Plealey then Pontesbury. The bank holiday traffic was a little busy so I turned off on Bogey Lane (yes, that's real) and past Mary Webb School to head towards Habberley. The bike had felt good up the climb but on the steeper climbs after Habberley I thought I could perhaps do with the saddle a little higher so raised it another couple of mm. That felt pretty good on the way to Pulverbatch then Wilderley.

Reaching Smethcott I had the nice descent to Leebotwood and as things were going well I decided to do the longer version of the route to Dudgeley. Meeting a van on one of the narrow lanes I squeezed in to the side and they carried on by at undiminished speed which I thought a bit off.

Having crossed over the railway and heading for the A49 I came across a group of loose sheep - which gave a bit of a dilemma as by running from me they were headed for the main road. Fortunately a cyclist came from the other direction and between us we were able to steer them back along the lane. She then offered to herd them back where they had come from.

Having had a tailwind earlier in the ride I'd expected the headwind on the way back. It wasn't too bad and I got along fairly well through Hollyhurst and on my way to Longnor. A van coming at me a little briskly for the width of the lane turned out to be the same one I'd met earlier. I thought I'd extend the ride again by heading to Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. I hadn't gone far when I found that the adjustment which had worked on the hills didn't feel so good on the flat. Moving the saddle forward a few mm seemed better.

I got through Condover without incident and looking across the fields the A49 didn't seem too busy so I headed the flatter way back, however I did end up having to wait a bit to join the road when I got to it.

32.1 miles at 12.7 mph average. Not too shabby for a hilly route on this bike.





It was very misty all day. The Wrekin is barely visible under a moody sky.





Nills Farm near Pontesbury.





On the way to Wilderley, Lyth Hill is reasonably clear to see and Haughmond Hill can just about be made out beyond it.





Approaching Wilderley Hall.





The view of Caer Caradoc just before getting to Dudgeley.





I'm pretty sure you three shouldn't be out here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Today:* I had an idea about doing a longish ride in the afternoon but the forecast didn't look ideal so I had a rethink. It took a while to decide on an alternative but I settled on going a different way round the same area as yesterday. The knockabout bike was used again as it's easy to get out.

I headed on the main road route to Condover to start with, then to Ryton where I turned to go through Gonsal. This lane turned out to be busier than expected which I think was due to people trying to avoid roadworks in nearby Dorrington. Having crossed the A49 it was quiet and after Stapleton I only saw a couple of vehicles on my way to Church Pulverbatch. At Pulverbatch I had the main road to myself for the half-mile or so I was on it before turning off along a very narrow lane to Wrentnall then climbing up to Oaks.

Having been chased by a farm dog at Oaks (all noise, no attempt to bite) I headed down the nice long descent into Plealey. Apart from a couple of walkers about halfway down I had it all to myself until right at the end. To make a change after Plealey I went along the lane that cuts across to Arscott Hall - another one that was empty and, stopping in a gateway about halfway along, it was very pleasant to hear nothing but the sounds of nature.

I thought I'd do the reverse of yesterday's route through Annscroft, up Lyth Hill and along the rough track then added an extra section along lanes to finish off.

19.5 miles at 12.1 mph average. The bike didn't feel quite as lively as yesterday (probably tired legs) but still feels better for the adjustments, particularly when climbing.

I got back just as fine spots of rain started to fall and within half an hour it was coming down quite steadily - good timing for once.

Sorry, no photos from this one.


----------



## C R (3 May 2022)

Lunchtime loop today. I taking advantage of still mostly working from home, and getting in some miles while the weather helps. 

17 miles round Wadborough, Besford Bridge, Croome and Pirton in just over an hour. When I started riding, this route would have been a long Sunday ride, requiring careful planning, today I didn't even take a water bottle with me .


----------



## buzz22 (4 May 2022)

Today 4th of May was St Florian's Day, St Florian being the patron saint of Firefighters.
We celebrate each year with an awards ceremony which this year was held at my fire station. As I finished work this morning I was able to stick around and help with the proceedings, as well as supporting mates that were commended for acts of courage.
It was an amazing day and strengthened the bonds between us even moreso.

When I got home I was inspired to reconnect with an old friend, my bike I have dubbed the "Throwback", built from a bare frame I bought a while ago.
I had limited light so took my usual route and enjoyed rediscovering how good a steel frame rides and how nicely well chosen components work together.
The groupset is all late 80's Shimano 600 Ultegra "tricolour" with Mavic Open 4 CD wheels.
An alloy fork, short quill stem and compact bars tighten up what could be a fairly flexible ride with such a tall frame (66cm seat tube).
The ride was a great way to cap off a big day- time for some dinner, bed, then back on shift tomorrow.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 May 2022)

Out on the Tricross this morning for my 6.7 mile commute to work with an average of 18.1 mph. Lovely late afternoon / early evening so an extended ride home via Naburn, Cawood & Barkston Ash. 33.7 miles with an average of 17.5 mph.


----------



## gavgav (5 May 2022)

A lovely sunny afternoon here in Shropshire and finally some warmth has returned, so I got out for a ride after work. The shorts were back out for the first time in a few weeks. There was quite a stiff South Westerly breeze blowing though.

I set out through Meole Village and then into the breeze through Hook a Gate and Annscroft. The road was busy and there is always one moron who wants to pass within an inch of you at high speed, today being no exception.

I turned out of the breeze and on through Exfords Green, Stapleton (no call at Dad’s today as he’s up in Wales) Gonsal and Ryton. I took the winding lane past the farm and had a lady pull out of it in front of me, despite looking up and clearly seeing me. I’m only a cyclist after all and we don’t need stopping for 🙄

It was then the climb up to Berriewood and a lovely fast wind assisted descent down to Condover, before the gentle climb up the lane to Cantlop. 5 cars encountered along there, which wasn’t helpful to keeping the speed up.

The section back to King St and Betton Abbots was good, with the wind behind me and I arrived home with 16.52 miles at 13.1mph avg


----------



## a.twiddler (5 May 2022)

*5/5/22*

Tempted to go shopping on the trike today but not so sure about getting everything in the box. The list was rather long. Eventually went in the car. On return I took a photo of the shopping on the garden bench with the trike in front, 




then loaded with the lid off,




then with lid on. 




Bananas and milk went in a bag behind the seat – realistically, would need one which straps up tighter to avoid banging about. Otherwise, it could work quite well. The box is a decent size but lacks a lock. Judging by the rare photos I’ve seen of other Sinner delta trikes, this is the box that is offered as an optional extra. I do have a box top rack knocking about somewhere which could be useful for light, bulky loads on top.

Later…

After doing some jobs round the house the trike was still out 




so I decided to take it for a spin for an hour or so. I've not been able to ride it till I got the headrest sorted out which took longer than I expected and as I haven’t done much bike mileage this year it has come at the bottom of the list for riding apart from test rides. It's so different from my other bikes it's going to take some time to really evaluate it and maybe to appreciate it. This trike is pretty reclined by my standards. To me, it already feels like this!




The factory setting is a few degrees lower still when the neck rest becomes really essential.

It was in low ratio so I left it there expecting to come back through the sports field with its short sharp climb. It’s a bit like a vintage tractor where you have to stop and set up your gear range in advance for the expected load.

Since it now has a Garmin bracket, I reset the Garmin and clipped it on after getting my stuff together, and set off.

Unlike the two wheel recumbents, there is no melodramatic launch procedure, you just get on and go. I adjusted the mirror and worked my way up through the gears.

Left on to Swanlow Lane, with the traffic now up to pre Covid levels. A bit of stop start on the uphill traffic lights, and enjoying the novelty of stopping and starting with my feet up. A noticeable traffic free bubble formed as I went along. Is it possible that they’re even more nervous about this trike than they are of the Linear? Across the A54 roundabout, along Delamere St for a mile or so then the traffic was at a standstill. I dived into a cul de sac and came out, heading back the way I came. Left at the A54 roundabout getting up a gratifying sensation of speed on the downhill to the town centre, then left at the traffic lights. Road humps that never bothered me on a bike now had me weaving about with an eye on the mirror to avoid being shaken about. The rear suspension did its job, but after all these years on a bike it felt strange to be tilted at various angles while still going straight on.

After a few hundred yards the speed humps ended and I was able to relax a bit. Annoyingly, with my shades on I couldn’t see the reading on the Garmin as it was set at the exact angle to show an annoying reflection. I might have to relocate it to the accessory bar at the front, as on the Linear.

I was becoming aware of a sweaty back, a new sensation as my other recumbents have mesh seats. Maybe it was down to me wearing a fleece body warmer for the sake of the pockets while the afternoon was getting warm.

Approaching the sports centre now, crossing the car park, there weren’t many people about, though there was a marquee set up for some event.

I rolled across the car park then on to the path across the sports fields. As I was coming up to a T junction in the path an oldish rider on a traditional looking town bike crossed in front of me. As I turned left I saw him ahead of me, freewheeling down the slope to the sports fields. I freewheeled after him. This trike seems a bit slower than a bike on the flat but it gathers speed very well on the slightest bit of downhill.

A pair of grandparents with a small boy, a large dog and a pushchair made way for me to go past and I thanked them.

The path levelled out then I began the gradual climb to the A Frame barrier. The vintage rider ahead rode right up to the barrier and for a moment I thought he was going to wriggle through without dismounting. He stopped, pushed through then unexpectedly jumped on again and pedalled away up the lane on the other side. A good low gear then.

I changed down to bottom and had a go at the barrier. I tried to ride through several times, rolling back down the slope between each attempt but the bars just wouldn’t go through. Finally in exasperation I stood up, turned the bars sharp left and lifted the front end, waddling through while towing the rear wheels behind me. There was plenty of clearance each side of the wheels. I sat down again and pushed off and gratifyingly the gearing was easily low enough to climb the steep lane without much effort.

The lane was swarming with black flies hovering in the dappled green light under the trees but fortunately they didn’t seem much interested in my vintage blood.

Out on to an estate road, up a bit more of a hill then left on to Delamere St. The trike was rolling so well here that I stopped to put the chain on the large ring. Normally I can just turn the crank gently backwards and put a little pressure on the chain tube and it slips on to the ring. Today it had different ideas, not only climbing off the other side of the chainwheel but making the plastic chain guard pop off and dangle on the pedal too. Usually you have to have an audience to make something like this happen, but I managed it all on my own-eo today.

Once I’d got that sorted out, there followed a mile or so of easy rolling in top gear which was very gratifying. I passed a chap going in the other direction with a two wheeled trailer behind his bike. I’ve seen him about from time to time but not to talk to. He waved, I waved. There was still a lot of traffic about though, and when I got to the A54 roundabout it was horrendous. Fortunately I was able to slip into a decent gap and get across to Swanlow Lane. After another mile I could see I had my very own traffic queue building up behind so hopped onto the pavement to let them through, then ended up queueing behind them at the lights at Townfields Road as there was something going on with the traffic there.

Shortly afterwards, after I'd thought to myself I'd mercifully not had the usual attention from passers by that the Linear usually attracted I got held up outside a school by a lollipop lady. After a good gawping at by kids and parents I thought that was plenty for one day!

Eventually I got past, and after a few ups and downs got to my back gate.

Distance a mere 4.69 miles. Average speed 6.8 mph. Max Speed 25.6 mph. I hope these figures will improve on a longer trip.



Total Ascent:​123​ft​Total Descent:123​ft​Start Elevation:190​ft​End Elevation:190​​​Min Elevation:134​f​​Max Elevation:220​ft​


----------



## buzz22 (6 May 2022)

After work this morning I thought I'd reaquaint myself with another old friend, my 1991 Europa. It's had a couple of different combinations of parts while I've had it but I've finished tinkering with it.
The Tecnotrat frame rides nicely with the 8 speed 105 groupset and the modern Fulcrum Racing Zero wheels with ceramic hubs are smooth and fast. It's a combination that won't be changing.




My route took me into Sydney's Royal National Park, the 2nd oldest National Park in the world (behind Yellowstone National Park in the US).




A winding steep descent from Waterfall Railway station took me into the Park, flattened out then descended again until I reached the intersection of the main road running through the Park and this peaceful scene.
A short sharp climb to get in the hill frame of mind led me to the start of Lady Carrington Drive, a gravel walking/cycling path that cuts through the Park.
A quick drink and a gel then back into it.
That steep descent I enjoyed earlier now became a climb that made me curse the parentage of the road designer but all was forgiven when the road flattened and I got to look at this view...





The peace of the bush and a bright blue sky was exactly what I needed, and softened the blow of the next steep section of climb. I did better than expected up there and then jumped on the highway for home and a rest.
41km in total and feeling strong at the end is a positive step following my bout with covid, I'm looking forward to getting more distance and sharing the load between my bikes


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2022)

*Yesterday: *With a good forecast and a free day it was time to get my challenge ride in for May. I was aiming for Lake Vyrnwy which is a favourite ride for me but one that I've missed out on for quite some time.

I got the Raleigh out early and was on the road a few minutes after seven into a calm morning that promised to warm up later. Planning to do the shorter version of the route I headed round Shrewsbury's old bypass to Montford Bridge, Great Ness and Pentre. The roads weren't busy at this time of the morning so it was all pretty easy riding. Just after Pentre I came across a road closed sign and since I didn't know whether there was access for cyclists, took a diversion past The Royal Hill then to Crosslanes and Maesbrook before joining the road to Llynclys. There was more traffic on this main road but mostly well behaved although there was a bit of a moment when an APC delivery van had to back out of an overtake sharpish because of a car coming the other way.

I paused at Llynclys for a bite to eat and to remove layers as it had warmed up a lot since starting out. When I got going again I did wonder if I should have kept one of the fleeces on but I soon warmed up on the next climb and didn't think about it again. The road was a little busy initially but quietened down nicely once past the Llansantffraid junction.

The journey up the Tanat Valley was mostly pretty pleasant and I notice that there had been some resurfacing of the worst bits between Llanyblodwel and Llangedwyn. I spotted another rider ahead and wondered if I could catch them but they were quicker than me and I didn't see them again after getting caught at temporary lights at Llangedwyn.

Having turned off near Llanrhaeadr ym Mochnant the proper climbing begins just after Pedair Ffordd with a sharp ascent followed by a drop into Penybontfawr. A longer but steadier climb up Cwm Hirnant (confusingly there are two Cwm Hirnants not far from each other) isn't too bad until past Hirnant itself when it ramps up quite steeply. I wasn't sure how I'd manage with this as I haven't ridden it for a long time but I wound my way up pretty well.

Having crested this climb there is a good descent to Llanwddyn..... or at least it would be good without the set of temporary traffic lights halfway down. It occurred to me that those probably wouldn't be much fun on the way back.

The final climb up to the dam was a little bit slow but it was great to be back here and looking at the wonderful view after an 18 month absence. I paused for my elevenses stop then carried on for my first lap of the lake. The wind was picking up a bit by now so progress started off a bit slow but I got into a rhythm and the cruising speeds weren't bad except on the bits where I was riding directly into the wind.

Having completed my first lap of the lake I went to get a coffee. The Old Barn wasn't open but Artisans is still there and busy - mostly with motorcyclists it seemed on this occasion. Having had my break I started out on my return lap. Again this was a slow start but I got along well once having wound up to speed. There were a few more people out enjoying the lakeside drive including a couple of horses and carriages which was nice to see. Rounding the head of the lake the wind really helped and I was getting along very nicely. I met the carriage drivers again and this time made sure of getting a photo. My lunch stop was taken back at the dam where I made the most of the view before having to start for home.

Getting back to Llanwddyn was fun on the twisty descent then the climbing starts again to get back over the hills. The return through the temporary traffic lights wasn't quite as bad as expected as the road was quiet, but they hadn't made any allowance for how long a bike would take to climb through the section. Fortunately the driver of the BMW waiting at the other end saw my predicament and patiently missed his turn allowing me to get through. I don't suppose they'll ever see this but my wave of thanks felt quite inadequate for the kindness of the act.

The climbing continued and I was pleased that the legs felt pretty good still. I took the alternative route back through Cwm Fedw and down the long descent back to Penybontfawr. I was really pleased that the legs still felt fine on the climb out of the village then with the wind behind me I had a cracking run back along the Tanat Valley. Allowing the following motorcycle and van to go through the traffic lights at Llangedwyn before me seemed to be much appreciated then the fast wind assisted run continued. The areas of the road that had been repaired were good apart from there being quite a thump on joining the new tarmac at speed.

After the Llansantffraid junction the traffic picked up again and I had a handful of close passes, then at the notorious Llynclys crossroads the driver of a Transit yelled something incomprehensible at me and was pointing at the back of the bike - I was stopping for a break in the village anyway so checked and couldn't see anything wrong - maybe he was objecting to me having my back lights on in daylight?

Getting off the busy roads as soon as possible seemed like a good idea so I turned to go past Waen Wen then to Maesbrook and retraced my steps through Crosslanes. At about the 90 mile mark I broke open the jelly babies for an energy boost which helped past The Royal Hill, Pentre and over the climb to Great Ness. I got over the climb between Montford Bridge and Bicton pretty well considering the miles in the legs by now. When I got to Shelton I thought I'd stick with the road as it was faster but I soon found the back of a traffic queue so ended up being quicker on the cycle paths after all.

Since I was feeling surprisingly good I got tempted to chase after a couple of slower cyclists. Unfortunately this was a bit too much at the end of a long ride and my right leg cramped with a mile to go and the left leg followed just a quarter of a mile from home. Take it easier next time!

105.75 miles at 13.9 mph moving average. Total time with all the stops was 9 hours and 45 minutes. Top speed was 37.2 mph.





Taking a quick drink stop at Pedair Ffordd on the way up the Tanat Valley.





At the top of the climb between Penybontfawr and Llanwddyn.





Reaching the dam.





The water extraction tower.










A couple of shots as I head round the lake the second time.





A nice way to travel through some lovely scenery.





Last look at the lake before I have to leave.





Climbing over the hills on the way back to Penybontfawr.





Back to the flat lands just after Crosslanes.


----------



## Donger (6 May 2022)

Nice post about lake Vyrnwy, Phil. Just so happens I'm off to ride around that tomorrow. I'm avoiding those climbs, though, and just meeting up with some old friends for a gentle amble around the lake. I'll probably do a second lap once they have finished and we've visited the cafe. Is it better do do it anti-clockwise (for pulling over for pictures etc)? Tempted to do it once in each direction to make the most of the views.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 May 2022)

Donger said:


> Nice post about lake Vyrnwy, Phil. Just so happens I'm off to ride around that tomorrow. I'm avoiding those climbs, though, and just meeting up with some old friends for a gentle amble around the lake. I'll probably do a second lap once they have finished and we've visited the cafe. Is it better do do it anti-clockwise (for pulling over for pictures etc)? Tempted to do it once in each direction to make the most of the views.



It's worth riding in both directions. I don't think I've given much thought about which way round is best for photos. The road is quiet enough that you're unlikely to have issues pulling over if you spot a view you like the look of.


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2022)

Donger said:


> Nice post about lake Vyrnwy, Phil. Just so happens I'm off to ride around that tomorrow. I'm avoiding those climbs, though, and just meeting up with some old friends for a gentle amble around the lake. I'll probably do a second lap once they have finished and we've visited the cafe. Is it better do do it anti-clockwise (for pulling over for pictures etc)? Tempted to do it once in each direction to make the most of the views.


Beautiful ride round the reservoir I did it last year ,Don't be fooled it's not flat I gained 10ft of elevation on my circuit


----------



## Mike_P (6 May 2022)

You found the one sane BMW driver!


----------



## FrothNinja (6 May 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> *Yesterday: *With a good forecast and a free day it was time to get my challenge ride in for May. I was aiming for Lake Vyrnwy which is a favourite ride for me but one that I've missed out on for quite some time.
> 
> I got the Raleigh out early and was on the road a few minutes after seven into a calm morning that promised to warm up later. Planning to do the shorter version of the route I headed round Shrewsbury's old bypass to Montford Bridge, Great Ness and Pentre. The roads weren't busy at this time of the morning so it was all pretty easy riding. Just after Pentre I came across a road closed sign and since I didn't know whether there was access for cyclists, took a diversion past The Royal Hill then to Crosslanes and Maesbrook before joining the road to Llynclys. There was more traffic on this main road but mostly well behaved although there was a bit of a moment when an APC delivery van had to back out of an overtake sharpish because of a car coming the other way.
> 
> ...



You lucky lucky.....cyclist. Piddled down here most of the day and the roads were wet and sky grey for the rest


----------



## Dave 123 (7 May 2022)

An almost 21 mile ride up the ridge road to Ugborough. Sunny and warm, but plenty of big fluffy clouds too.
The hedges were stuffed full of wildflowers, it was beautiful.






























https://www.strava.com/activities/7102827951


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 May 2022)

Agree with you @Dave 123 , stunner of a day and more to come I think. Mostly tow-path riding on the gravel bike today, dodged a pheasant, some ducklings and a few other furry things, but so peaceful. Nice canal bridge north of Chester below. 13 lovely miles .


----------



## Cavalol (7 May 2022)

Montgomery canal triathlon again today. The format is usually now 12-ish mile cycle, 5.5 mile row, 9 mile walk. After last years effort (falling in twice) and generally struggling with the rowing section, this year I and my new team mate decided to cycle the first two sections (about 17.5 miles) and walk the rest. Got off to an absolute flier, 2nd and 3rd out of the traps behind a lady who was a very good quadathlon(?) eventer. She absolutely stormed ahead and we were reasonably sure we'd do top 5, ideally 2nd and 3rd as we had a good march on everyone except 4th spot, who was behind us. Sadly, my mate got a puncture (I think every year we've done it, one of us has got one!) which threw us out, but we think we still made the top 20-30 as we got past quite a few who' passed us repairing the flat.

Anyhow, yet again Strava threw a wobbler so only recorded some of the second bit, none of the first and random bits of the last section...











Obviously, without the rowing bit we managed to smash that section on the bikes, but we still couldn't believe how far ahead the quadathlon lady was in the rowing, she was absolutely motoring. Walked rather than ran the last section so maybe 10-15 people got past us, and aside from the biking, we weren't trying to break any records. I always bang on about this event, but if you haven't done it I just cannot recommend it highly enough, it's a fantastic day and the scenery is amazing.


----------



## Cavalol (7 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree with you @Dave 123 , stunner of a day and more to come I think. Mostly tow-path riding on the gravel bike today, dodged a pheasant, some ducklings and a few other furry things, but so peaceful. Nice canal bridge north of Chester below. 13 lovely miles .
> View attachment 643524



Looks vaguely familiar, is that the Shropshire Union somewhere between Chester and Ellesmere Port?


----------



## Dave 123 (7 May 2022)

Cavalol said:


> Looks vaguely familiar, is that the Shropshire Union somewhere between Chester and Ellesmere Port?



That’s where I used to fish as a lad. I only ever caught one, but it was a whopper!


----------



## gavgav (7 May 2022)

A lovely morning up in North West Wales, warm enough for shorts but a jacket was still needed to begin with, as I got my May Half Century Challenge ride done.

I mixed it with the traffic on the busy main road down to Barmouth, but they were well behaved for a change, before I dropped down to the Promenade





It was busying up already with day trippers, which meant the bridge across the estuary was a slow slalom, before it thinned out on the Mawddach Trail. I had the wind behind me along there and so cruised along nicely, to Dolgellau, where I paused for lunch by the cricket pitch. A friendly local, walking his dog, had a chat and wanted to know how far I’d come and which way I was heading back. He seemed impressed that I said I was climbing up the long hill towards Cregennan Lakes!

I set off up said climb, after dispensing with the jacket, knowing it would get warm with the effort needed! I wound my way up and paused for a shot back where I’d come from.





I decided to change things and not go to Cregennan Lakes today, but instead continue and see how far I could get along the road towards Friog. It’s up and down, with number of gates to open, which me and a girl in a BMW were negotiating one after each other. This was new territory and the views over the crest, were outastanding and barren enough for it to almost feel like Greece.





I met the girl in the BMW, heading back up the hairpins, as I descended and did wonder if that meant the road would end soon. That wasn’t the case, but it did lead into a farm and private land, so that was as far as I would be going along it today. So I doubled back, enjoying the view down to Barmouth, but not so much the climb back up the hairpins!!





The descent down to Arthog was something else! A 25% drop, with some extraordinary steep sections that needed extreme braking and it’s almost vertical when you get down to the main road! I could smell the burning from my brakes as I reached the bottom 😳 Strava tells me it’s nigh on an 800ft drop in a mile!

I had a short section on the main road, before turning off to Morfa Mawddach and then back across Barmouth Bridge. It was a lot quieter than this morning and so quicker progress was made.




I dropped down into Barmouth itself, which was very busy now and almost collected a pigeon, in the harbour, which took off from its Fish & Chips scavenging and I ducked to just avoid a head on collision with it!

I then followed the again busy main road back up to Talybont, but traffic was well behaved still, which made for a nice change to have 2 incident free trips along there!

A thoroughly enjoyable 33.85 miles in perfect cycling conditions. Pleasantly warm and only a fairly gentle breeze.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 May 2022)

Cavalol said:


> Looks vaguely familiar, is that the Shropshire Union somewhere between Chester and Ellesmere Port?



Yes thats the spot.


----------



## geocycle (8 May 2022)

Lovely day, sunshine and a southerly breeze gave good conditions for my classic ride to Dent. Headed to Ingleton and then up Kingsdale. Kingsdale has one farm and one road with three gates across so is pretty Quiet even by Dales standards. Half naked people on the side of the road come as a surprise but this is caving country where nudity and a hatch back are de riggeur. The road goes up with a couple of steep ramps where my only accompaniment was skylarks, meadow pipet, wheatear and curlew. After cresting the col the road drops sharply down into Deepdale, a side valley of Dentdale. The descent is pretty steep and stopping for the gate half way down is challenging. Reminded me of so called ‘Technical descents’ called by cycle race commentators when the road is narrow or gravel strewn, well throw in a gate or two and random sheep and you get the Dales equivalent. I also narrowly avoided a red squirrel that ran in front of me! Into Dent for lunch then big climb up Gawthrop before fantastic Barbondale. This dale doesn’t even have a farm and is excellent riding although is showing signs of being discovered by the campervan fraternity. Overall 55 miles with 1500m of climbing.

Pictures are of Kingsdale and then the drop down into Dentdale.


----------



## Donger (8 May 2022)

Well, my mate called to cancel our Vyrnwy trip as his wife couldn't make it ... and I reckon I dodged a bullet. Instead, he came down from Birmingham for a ride from my place instead. I thought my own covid recovery was slow until I saw him in action. I'm always perfectly OK riding either with people who want to go a bit faster than I'd prefer, or else hanging back with other friends who are not serious cyclists and just enjoying the fresh air, the scenery and the company. But yesterday was exquisite torture. Andy was painfully slow. 6 or 7 mph on the flat, slowing to 4 mph up the gentle slopes (such as they were), with numerous recovery stops at the roadside. 17 pretty flat, windless miles with a half hour pub stop and a half hour cafe stop. Four and a half hours. At times I was almost track standing, trying not to hurry him along. I had to feel sorry for the state covid has left him in .... lacking energy and endurance, and with steroid-induced diabetes. He is, however, and always has been completely lacking in any mechanical knowhow and has next to no road sense. To add to the frustration, he kept moaning about his bike, claiming the gears didn't work .... while I could see that not only they _did_ work, but he had absolutely no idea how to use them. It turned out that he had never even known what two of the levers were for! I offered some tips and advice, but he dismissed all of it with statements like "your gears are different", claiming that his cassette worked the other way round from mine, because of the numbers showing on his gear lever display. I kept my silence and, coasting/trackstanding along behind him, watched him struggle up the biggest hill/gentle slope in the smallest gear on his cassette, while insisting it was his bottom gear. He was a complete wreck by the end of a gentle 17 mile ride, and I reckon I probably put weight on, having stopped for a pint of cider at the Anchor Inn in Epney and a coffee and cake at the cafe at Saul Marina. We did have a laugh at times, though, and we got to see a hovercraft on the Severn .... A first for me.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2022)

Plan for today's cycling was a short ride to my partner Rachel's work to meet for lunch. Normally a 50 mile round trip.
It was such a nice, warm day today that after lunch I just carried on cycling knocking out a 100 miles. Marvellous.




Hurricane & Spitfire at Biggin Hill Airport


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 May 2022)

Squeezed a cheeky Fondo in with regular riding chums Nuneaton Velo with a social pootle upto Fradley Junction and the Laughing Duck canalside cafe.

Nothing new, pretty much a carbon copy of October’s jolly up there, albeit warmer and drier!!


----------



## cyberknight (8 May 2022)

51solo miles today testing the revised set up , shoulder was still aching a bit but not enough to impact riding .Started off pretty chilly so i had base layer, gilet. arm + legwarmers and by the end i had taken them off and was still very warm so although i was tempted to do a mertic century i shortened the ride as i didnt want to overextend the shoulder too much and sunday dinner was due  
New cafe newlands just outside Hatton that was a farm that has diversified with some cabins for extra business .


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2022)

@Noodle Legs is that the delightful Orton on the Hill climb ?


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> @Noodle Legs is that the delightful Orton on the Hill climb ?


It is! It’s where I met the Nuneaton lads and today we went down it. Cracking little climb though👍


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> It is! It’s where I met the Nuneaton lads and today we went down it. Cracking little climb though👍


Down is the best direction


----------



## AndreaJ (8 May 2022)

Only 2 of us from our group were free for a ride today and as the route planning was not mine I had no idea what I had let myself in for other than “it’s 40 miles and flat “ 
I did my usual ride down to Ellesmere to meet up at the usual place before we set off on the bit I did know towards Overton, the road is finally being resurfaced which meant a stretch of lovely smooth tarmac. Turned in Overton to Marchwiel where we took a detour through the industrial estate before getting back onto quieter roads to Marford and Rossett. Carried on through Holt, Farndon, Shocklach and Worthenbury before heading back into Wales to Bangor on Dee, Overton then back into Shropshire to Ellesmere for coffee before heading home. It was a lovely route passing through some very nice Cheshire villages, some great views and managed to include Shropshire, North Wales and Cheshire. It was also longer than 40 miles 😂 . 58 miles altogether.


----------



## iancity (8 May 2022)

Have not posted for a while...need to get back in the habit.
Like others, lovely morning today, but I'm stuck every weekend as have my little 'un, however today I was picking her up at 10 so that gave me an hour or so if I could get myself out of bed...and to my surprise I did!

Only 13 miles but really enjoyed it, the only down point Strava telling me I did exactly the same route 4mph quicker 4 years ago 

Even stopped for a photo, thought the yellow was quite striking :-)


----------



## cyberknight (8 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> Down is the best direction



its not to bad , just ruddy sharp and steep !


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 May 2022)

cyberknight said:


> its not to bad , just ruddy sharp and steep !


You need a decent run up and no wind 😬🤞


----------



## cyberknight (8 May 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> You need a decent run up and no wind 😬🤞



its the false flat before it that grinds you down


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 May 2022)

cyberknight said:


> its the false flat before it that grinds you down


Yep!


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2022)

It wasn't actually today (which was travelling) but the last week has been spent cycling in Calpe.

After collecting the Hire Bike (a rim brake Orbea Avant) the first official day took us a route up Col De Rates. I was 90sec faster than my self in 2009 and there was more to give https://www.relive.cc/view/vWqBgd7dPYv 🙂

The second day almost didn't last long when my gear cable snapped at circa 8.5miles in Teulda. After adjusting the limit screws so I was in the 3rd or 4th smallest cog (I forget which one) rather than spending the day alone I decided to press on there was only one short sharp climb anyway, the circa 2 miles long 5.7% [Montgo Climb](https://www.strava.com/segments/6663453), again compared to myself in 2009 I was slightly faster up the main 1mile 6.3% section and with the climb and with the segment finishing just over the crest (where I must have stopped pedalling in 2009) I am 28 sec faster and I was the fastest up the climb on the day https://www.relive.cc/view/vevYo7jQ3J6

I was expecting bad legs on Day 3 but they weren't but when it was suggested that we went to the north of Benidorm and save the relatively bigger climbing for another day I didn't argue. https://www.relive.cc/view/vKv21dzG1oq

Day 4 was torrential but whilst some decided to make it a rest day some other idiots decided to ride. It wasn't actually too bad until we came down the fast main road descent into the north of Calpe, then the heavens really opened. https://www.relive.cc/view/vQvxnWAe5B6

Day 5 in contrast was back to the ideal weather of the day before and we decided to make it a longer one. I miss judged the main climb though and thought it would be 2 or 3 miles longer so I had too much energy left so I used some of it up on the 6miles long undulating climb to Alcala https://www.strava.com/segments/6080552 I managed to be second on the day behind a pro (although his KOM is 6 min faster ) We decided we'd save Cumbre Del Sol until another day. https://www.relive.cc/view/vevYozVNzy6

Peurto De Tudons was next up for Day 6 its a long climb but I was saving my legs for Cumbre del Sol the next day but whilst I was fresh others were not and talks of Cumbre del Sol were a bit subdued. https://www.relive.cc/view/vrqokz5NKyq

So the last day was a bit more subdued and Cumbre del Sol will have to wait. https://www.relive.cc/view/v36AP9MY4ZO


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (9 May 2022)

Todays ride was great, had a headwind all the way to the coast and tailwind all the way back, almost as if that was planned 🤔

50 miles was the goal but legs felt good so ended up doing 60, potentially could have done more but I'm at work tonight.

Didn't take many pics today and have already posted the lighthouse ones in their respective thread.


----------



## GuyBoden (9 May 2022)

My ride today, a typical Cheshire Country lane.


----------



## ianbarton (9 May 2022)

GuyBoden said:


> My ride today, a typical Cheshire Country lane.
> 
> 
> GuyBoden said:
> ...


No, it's a fake photo! There aren't any potholes


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2022)

So yesterday evening some colleagues and I set off for a post work spin on the MTBs around Cannock Chase.

This had been weeks in the planning, my mate Ollie and I never having set foot in the place so very excited to get going and various factors had been an obstacle as to why we never went earlier. But yesterday was finally that day, work finished so it was all systems go! Arriving around 1645 we unloaded the bikes and set them up ready for the ride.

















My other mate Will is a regular to these parts and so Ollie and I were happy to tuck in behind and follow his lead. Starting off on the ‘blue’ route, this was a warm up of sorts for the main event ‘red’ route which was soon to follow.

As we began our switch from blue onto red trails I’d managed to get in front of Will, which turned out to be a bit of a curse. You see, I had my GoPro strapped onto my chest which was active and filming and because I was in front at this point I missed the almighty thud and visuals of Will clipping a rock and hitting the deck! 🤦‍♂️🤣

A quick giggle and a dust down later, we pressed on, berms, lumps and bumps aplenty on the first couple of sectors before making a left turn up a long, steep, gravelly hill. 

As I dropped into my dinner plate of a gear to spin up I heard Will shout “aaah- chain’s come off, keep going I’ll catch you at the top.”

So I pushed on, Ollie just behind, thankful for reaching what turned out not to be the summit but flat enough for a breather and a drink.









We noticed that Will was nowhere to be seen so we turned back to check in on him and that’s when disaster struck.
As we got back to him it became very obvious that the ride had come to a very abrupt end after just 1.5 miles…..





Turns out his hanger had snapped off and so that was the end of that. We made the walk of shame back to the car, too late to take it to the bike shop on site and having done a little over two miles in total.





Instead, we sought solace in a nearby pub and made plans for another crack at it at a later stage over a couple of cold Morettis!! 🍻🍻

Til next time Cannock, til next time….


----------



## itboffin (10 May 2022)

I can't match the distance or rather lack of but i can sympathise having washed out in the forest on Sunday stacking it straight into a tree stump, also breaking my mech hanger (gravel bike) however i was two miles from the end of my ride rather than the start.

Two days later now and various parts of my body are telling me to stick to riding not flying


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2022)

itboffin said:


> I can't match the distance or rather lack of but i can sympathise having washed out in the forest on Sunday stacking it straight into a tree stump, also breaking my mech hanger (gravel bike) however i was two miles from the end of my ride rather than the start.
> 
> Two days later now and various parts of my body are telling me to stick to riding not flying



Yes on a positive slant, we could’ve been deeper into the forest than we were so at least it was a short walk back (as the crow flies). I’d have also taken it near the end!


----------



## theloafer (10 May 2022)

(sundays ride)...... a short ride out with a couple of mates Eddie and Tony no set route or mileage just a steady ride ... lots of chat , it was sunny but still a little bit of a chilly wind which we seemed to have a head of us all the ride .... sods law i guess  still good to get out... 46 miles of fun

https://www.strava.com/activities/7112184923


----------



## rockyroller (10 May 2022)

got out before sunset last night


----------



## gavgav (10 May 2022)

Arranged an early evening ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug, pleasantly warm but a strong and gusty West to South Westerly wind, as I set off into it, up to their place. We’d not ridden together since our holiday to Cumbria in early March. Where does time go?

We then climbed up Lyth Hill, before dropping down and across the A49, then a nice wind assisted run into Condover. I paused in the village, as there was no sign of Phil and Doug, with them eventually appearing and it turned out Phil hadn’t managed to get out across the main road when the other 2 of us had.

We were then into the wind again, on the long steady climb to Ryton, before we branched off and along the lane to Longnor. We were finally out of the wind again there, as we turned mainly North, to Frodesley and Acton Burnell, speed tempered a little on the best downhill section, by slowing for a horse.

As we left Acton Burnell, another cyclist approached from the CoundMoor road and shortly afterwards overtook us. Any delusions of grandeur I had at keeping up with her were soon dashed as she left us for dead!

There was a nice surprise at Pitchford, as we came across some much needed long and proper smooth tarmac resurfacing of the WHOLE road, not just patchwork pothole repairs, but they’d saved those for the fast downhill section into the dip, not long after the village!

We paused by Pitchford Hall for a drink and then struggled back into what felt like a wind tunnel again, before climbing to Cantlop, then enjoying the fast descent and climbing back up to King Street. A Moron in a black truck gave a fast and close pass along there, on the widest bit of road for miles 😡

We parted ways near mine, with 19.66 miles on the clock, at 12.3mph avg and 1001 ft of climbing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 May 2022)

I've got a couple of rides to mention.

*Monday:* I managed to get out in the afternoon and thought I'd go for a hilly ride. The good bikes were blocked in a bit so I took the knockabout bike instead. This would also be a pretty good test for my claim that the recent adjustment is better for climbing.

I started by heading over Lyth Hill into a pretty brisk headwind, then dropped down the other side and headed for Plealey then Pontesbury. A flag by the road showed that the wind was more southerly than it felt at the time but this should be good for later on. The main road through Pontesbury wasn't as busy as last time I was here so I stayed with it closer to the centre before turning off and starting the climb to Habberley, which was directly into the wind so slower than last time.

In Habberley I turned off towards Westcott along a nice undulating lane through some good scenery. At Westcott it turns in the direction of up and somehow I'd managed to forget quite how steep or long this climb is. I managed it alright and didn't resort to my lowest gear though.

I headed for Bridges next then started more climbing to Ratlinghope and up the valley to Darnford on a lane I had to myself until not far from Wildmoor Pool. After the summit of the climb I wasn't sure which way I fancied heading back. Seeing another cyclist coming up the bridleway reminded me that I haven't been that way for quite a while so I headed offroad and enjoyed it.

On joining the tarmac again at the end, there was a group of the wild ponies gathered just off the road. Visitors have obviously been feeding them as they came wandering over when I stopped, to check what treats I might have. I'm afraid I disappointed them.

More bridleway was tempting but I decided to drop down the road to All Stretton this time. It proved to be a bit busier than expected with cars coming up the hill so I had to stop a few times as it's very narrow. I took my usual way back to cross the A49 (no loose sheep today) and headed through Hollyhurst and picking up the tailwind that I'd been hoping for and swept me along very nicely through Longnor and Ryton to Condover then up to the A49.

31.4 miles at a decent 11.3 mph average. Great to be out and that tailwind was brilliant to finish off with.





In Pontesbury.





The Horseshoe at The Bridges.





Working my way up the valley to Darnford.





Wildmoor Pool.





The warning sign at High Park. It's in the wrong place really as you'll get stuck long before this when the road does get blocked by snow.





Also taken near the sign - a bit of damage from the storms we had last winter.





Heading along the bridleway towards Plush Hill.





Very friendly locals.





View from Jinley.





All Stretton.


----------



## Landsurfer (11 May 2022)

Parked up at Snaith railway station for a morning ride out with my friend Chris. Not long, 30 miles, but long enough for me as my recovery / acceptance of my heart disease continues. Brisk SW wind helped and hindered at various locations.






The section of the Trans Pennine through Burn airfield has been tarmacked at someones considerable cost ... great improvement.

First stop at the start of the canal path section east of Selby, and the local shop in Riccall for supplies.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 May 2022)

*Yesterday: * As @gavgav has already reported, he joined my brother and I for a spin around the lanes in the late afternoon. I was going to get the Raleigh out but then changed my mind and used the knockabout bike again.

Having climbed over Lyth Hill (against a blustery wind) we needed to join the A49 for a short stretch at Hunger Hill. He and Doug got out onto the road when a gap presented but as I got up to the line I saw a couple of cars coming from the left so erred on the side of caution. I probably should have gone for it as the cars weren't going as fast as I first thought and it meant I had an annoyingly long wait for the next gap in the traffic. Oh, well.

Having made a mad dash to try and catch up (fortunately with a tailwind once off the A49) and picked up Doug on the way who had come back to see where I'd got to we rejoined with Gav in Condover and carried on. We had a cross-headwind on the way to Longnor then picked up a pretty good tailwind through Frodesley and on the way to Acton Burnell.

In Acton Burnell we met the cyclist that Gav has mentioned. The way that she was kitted out with all the gear and disappeared into the distance so effortlessly makes me think that she probably races for real.

The smooth new surface through Pitchford was a nice surprise (shame they haven't done the same into the dip after the village) and we enjoyed the downhill section after Cantlop but could have done without the close overtake climbing up the other side. The nice flowing section to Betton was fun before we had to head back into the wind which was working against Doug and I for the rest of the rip after parting from Gav.

19.3 miles showing for me at the end and 12.6 mph average (probably skewed due to the section where I was having to chase to catch up). Nice to be out in a group again.


----------



## rockyroller (11 May 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've got a couple of rides to mention.
> 
> *Monday:* I managed to get out in the afternoon and thought I'd go for a hilly ride. The good bikes were blocked in a bit so I took the knockabout bike instead. This would also be a pretty good test for my claim that the recent adjustment is better for climbing.
> 
> ...


killer mud flaps, man! are they DIY?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> killer mud flaps, man! are they DIY?



Thanks.  Yes, they are home made out of damp proof course. It does make a difference, especially in the winter.


----------



## delb0y (12 May 2022)

Been riding lots - but all just "utility" rides. This was the first ride for ride's sake for a couple of months. Just ten miles round the lanes this morning starting off around 5:30. Very pleasant, and I can reliably inform the team that there's no shortage of rabbits and pheasants out there. Hopefully get back in the groove a bit more soon, life-plans permitting.


----------



## Old jon (12 May 2022)

The Cinelli is now all together. And I took it for its first ride, since I bought it, this morning. Which almost started in disaster, I had not checked how tight the cleats were. They were very tight indeed. Luckily, I was on a very quiet road. Even more lucky, I do not fasten my shoes very tight. There was enough room to wiggle one foot out of its shoe. And then the other, and I was stood in socked feet at the side of the road. Out with allen keys, slacken cleat tension right off and try again. Successfully.

And continue. The intention was for more of a photography session than a ride, a bit of unusual for me back pain is limiting my riding. So, away I pedalled to the Leeds and Liverpool canal and stopped at Oddy Locks to take some pics. Had to screw in the friction a bit on the rear changer lever on the way there, that was the only other adjustment I had to make. Ride past, and over, the former loading cut for Kirkstall power station and stop again at Bridge 222 on the canal for more picture taking.




+





















The only uphill of the day is to come next, a couple of three rise locks on the way towards Rodley. And a few more pics at the swing bridge to the west of that place.
















Turned around here, canal towpaths can be rather poorly surfaced. So back along to the turn off for Kirkstall station and after crossing the lines there, onto tarmac it is. And a straightforward pedal back into the town centre and the minor bits back home.

Very happy with the bike, though the gearing is way high, 54 and 42 on the front, the big one is more or less redundant unless I can find some quick descents, which usually involve upwards too at some stage. Eighteen miles is not enough to learn much about the bike, many more learning miles to come, with grin.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2022)

Went out to look at a possible apartment. 

Above is the rainstorm that naturally came over in the hour I was out. By this time it had moved on to play in the Black Forest.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 May 2022)

I’ve been trying to put a bit more effort in of late (I’m a bit of a pootler) so quite a quick morning commute 6.69 miles with an average of 19.3 mph. Not bad for me on a Tricross with a backpack👍
My friend David met me after work for a different loop hope via Boston Spa, Thorner, Aberford & Barwick, 21.38 miles with an average of 16.1 mph. Struggled in the headwind for half the ride but a few wind assisted PB’s in the second half.


----------



## Donger (12 May 2022)

Another ride out with my clubmate and near neighbour John today during his lunchtime. Down to Frampton on Severn and back, 17 miles. Exactly the sort of ride I have been needing ... just a little faster (about 15mph) than I would have gone on my own, but not fast enough to cause me breathing problems. We met a clubmate while we were out, stopping to chat and putting John a little behind schedule, so I let him speed off back to work when we were a few miles from home, and I did a bit of Strade Bianche riding down to the canal and onwards along the canal tow path. A very enjoyable ride.


----------



## buzz22 (14 May 2022)

Today's ride was supposed to be to get some exercise and nothing more, but my choice of bike today ended up becoming a nice reminder of why I got back into bikes.
I finished a busy 24 hour shift this morning, came home for a quick sleep for a few hours then made the most of a nice day and hit my regular route just to get the legs moving.
I chose my 1987 Clamont, bought as a bare frame and having gone through a few combinations of set ups until finally reaching where it is now.
After getting sucked into the lower spoke count look for a while I recently replaced the Mavic Aksiums I had on it with a spare set of more period correct anodised Araya wheels. The more traditional wheels are a much better match for the steel frame in the way they ride and today the bike felt much smoother and "together" than it did with the Mavics.
This is the bike that cemented my interest in bikes from the late 80's to mid 90's era and today I fell in love with it all over again. 





It ended up being a slightly leisurely pace but that's ok, I got out there.


----------



## gbb (14 May 2022)

I cant cycle much anymore but todays utility ride didnt go well  (well it did until some idiot marred it)
Circa 12 mile ride to pick up some preoredered clothes from town, cycling along, no great speed, a minibus type taxi was at a jnctn, obviously couldnt wait while i cleared, pulled out in front of me, looking at me as he did, he obviously, naturally, thought id give way to him 
Just side swiped him a bit, pulled my handlebars to one side, no damage, no injuries. Got his reg but by the time the police operator wasted time telling me i had to report it online...id forgotten half of it .

Ah well, it hasnt spoiled my day, the ride was good barring that, hopefully he wont sleep, i pointed at his reg plate as he drove away . And who knows, if he is a 'professional' driver, he might proceed with a little caution in future.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (14 May 2022)

Did my first backpacking trip last night. So rode out to the site last night after work and back this morning, about 40km each way.

It wasn't a fully featured site, just had a basic toilet and a tap, but they sold us some logs and provided bricks so we could have a proper fire.

The trangia 27 was fab as expected, but I could do with a smaller fuel bottle.

Tent had a pole mishap which was probably due to the way I strapped it to the bike, but this is not my first rodeo so an effective repair was made. Other everything was perfect.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 May 2022)

A quick drive into York to meet up at York Cycleworks for their Saturday morning shop ride. A fabulous spin into the beautiful Yorkshire wolds. 44 miles with an average of 15.6 mph.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

I did some shopping today. There was a nice bike/trailer rig at the local Lidl.


----------



## geocycle (14 May 2022)

A Saturday ride this weekend for family reasons. Took advantage of the fact that trains were running and got an early one to Penrith. I headed west through Greystoke, no sign of anyone swinging through the trees, then south toward Ullswater. The lake was looking fantastic as the mist lifted. Through Patterdale and then up the Kirkstone pass! Met a nice chap at the top having a reconnaissance ride ahead of a major ride for his 80th Birthday next week. Then down through Troutbeck for coffee at Wilf’s in Staveley. Then onward to home. 65 miles or 105km with 1350m of climbing.

pictures of Ullswater and top of Kirkstone Pass


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 May 2022)

Ooh, hot weather cycling is back 
Shortish circuit around Beeston/Peckforton castles in Cheshire, fabulous around the lanes and a fair few cyclists out. 17 miles and back before 2nd half of FA Cup for a well deserved ice cold beer.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 May 2022)

Just under 20 miles this afternoon. We had a parcel delivered in the week that wasn’t for us, so I took it to Membland.
Around the coast and through Ermington, along to Ivybridge And then up the big old hill to Westlake , maxing out at 19%…. Just at the top!
Back via Bull and Bear and Creacombe.
I had to stop along the way to admire the Early Purple Orchids before they fade away for the year.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7141397981


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 May 2022)

First ride since covid struck and wedding anniversary treat staying at the Midland Hotel Morecambe with the wonderful Mrs T.

Fortified by a most excellent Manx kipper for breakfast we make our way via inland lanes en tandem to Arnside, where UFOs are spotted above the Kent viaduct during lunch at the Posh Sardine café. Recommended.






We return on the coastal lanes, splendid views at Silverdale:






and the lanes throughout resplendent in Spring foliage and flowers:






The Ramsons around this neck of the woods are maybe the best I've ever seen, a gauzy white mist floating over the woodland floor.

A simply splendid day out, 36 miles/ 2000ish ft climbing.


----------



## AndreaJ (14 May 2022)

A shorter ride in the sunshine today. I had decided which direction to set out in and was going to make the rest up as I went along. Set off into Northwood then over to Bettisfield and Hanmer, around Hanmer mere before turning to Breadon Heath, Welshampton, Lyneal then past Colemere. Took the lane up to English Frankton then back to Loppington, Horton and home. Had to dodge a couple of tractors with silage trailers on some narrow lanes but hopefully they are all finished now. 
23 miles on a beautiful sunny day.














A Shropshire lane, a Welsh lane and Hanmer Mere.


----------



## 13 rider (15 May 2022)

Something different today . A local charity ride I've riden 4 times before but not since 2019 for obvious reason . Alexs Wish (charnwood forest ride ) in support of Duchenne Muscular Dystrophy .It's a small local event 150 riders having riden it a few times I bump into the same people and we tend to ride it together . The problem is in 3 years I've got slower and the young whipper snappers have got quicker equals a tough day for me . When I asked this morning are you going hard today ,one replied "course record " !! . Any way we rolled out last so we could chase people all day . The so called steady start was ignored and 20 mph was the going rate the problem was by the first big climb we had had past 95% of the carrots by mile 12. I knew I'd get dropped on the climb so said my good byes and settled into my own pace . The first 20 miles is all hills I slowly past other people ahead and could see my 3 mates ahead but couldn't close the gap . The last big climb of Sharply hill I made a big effort to catch them knowing that on the flat I wouldn't keep pace on my own . This attempted failed so I settled in for a solo ride .Back to the start village but turn away up the Wreake valley for some flatter stuff before turning through Ragdale and another big climb . Once over this I was constantly working out wether I could get under 3 hours just as a target . Just kept pressing on Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Quorn ,Woodhouse and the final few rollers back to Cropston . Back to the start at Rothley in 2hrs 55 mins for the 48 miles the other 3 mates were 15mins quicker . They took one strava segment but not the official one which is still mine 😁. The weather was much better than forecast and finished in glorious sunshine . At the finish I was rewarded with a medal and more importantly as much free cake as you could eat 🐷. Then I extended my route home to clock just over 100km for the day . Its not very often I push on that much on a ride but for this day I make en exception
Edit forgot to say despite starting dead last I was 4th round


----------



## Gwylan (15 May 2022)

Took Hercules, my iron horse for an explore. We he' got a bit of lithium in him so that helps.

Eyeries and off down the lanes, along the rugged coast to Uhrin. More of that later.

As far as the summit before the R575 crashes down the other side and turns East along the other side of the head.

Paused at the summit. Realised that the true state of my age and physical condition are at some variance with my perception.
Another reason to see my Vienna to The Black Sea as needing more preparation. A little local difficulty might need to be resolved too

Anyway on the return the Uhrin Arms appeared to be open.
The landlord provided some amazing Guinness and toasted sandwiches.
The entire outing was worth it including the near cardiac crise for the toasted sandwich.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 May 2022)

Both my friends Martin & Gaynor were suffering this morning after the previous nights excess (free bar!). They didn’t get home until 2am so our start was delayed by an hour.
A very gentle pootle into York was all they could muster. 2 coffee stops and bacon sandwiches seemed to help although Gaynor had to stop to be sick on the return leg🤢
33.6 miles with an average of 14.5 mph.


----------



## HLaB (15 May 2022)

I met some mates in a village west of Peterborough and took tracks/paths to the eastside. The sun was coming out so after I left them in Nassington (another village west of Peterborough) I looped round by Yarwell Mill. I like the cafe there. The service is a bit slow but it's a good selection fora tiny place, its in a good location and at all time you can be within a metre of your bike even at the counter 👍

https://www.relive.cc/view/v26MX98Ed3O


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 May 2022)

Saturday was a lovely warm day with a light wind here........ unfortunately I couldn't ride on Saturday so Sunday afternoon it was. Nice and warm after overnight rain but the wind had got quite blustery from the east. The Raleigh came out and I decided to do a variation of one of my regular routes to Atcham, Walcot, Cressage and back via Acton Burnell, Longnor and Condover.

The strength of the wind made itself noticed right from the off and made the run to Condover quite an effort. Thankfully Lyons Lane was a bit more sheltered and I got along fairly well to Cross Houses where turning north I had a crosswind through Atcham to Upton Magna.

Bearing left after Upton Magna made a change and took me along a quite lane towards Rodington. At my next right I expected to be battling with the wind but it wasn't too bad to Walcot, although I was pretty slow on the climb up Bluebell Lane. When I reached the old A5 I thought that having a tailwind here was too good a chance to miss and enjoyed a dash along the main road followed by the lane from the Horseshoe pub (good to see it open again) to Wroxeter.

Having had that enjoyable bit of riding it was back to plodding into the wind on the undulating lane through Eyton-on-Severn then the main road to Cressage (saw a model T Ford on the way). Having a full on headwind down the hill showed that the wind had shifted to when I started but did bode well for later in the ride. It meant I had more of a crosswind up Shore Lane and on my way to Cound Moor.

From Acton Burnell it seemed I was still on course to pick up a helpful tailwind towards the end of the ride. I noticed it after the crossroads near Longnor then, even though it wasn't directly behind me had a swift run to Ryton. Pausing to finish off my water just after Ryton I noticed that the trees didn't seem to be thrashing round like they had earlier - I'd lost the strong winds of earlier in the ride but it was still brisk and was behind me so I was able to push along at some nice cruising speeds through Condover and up to the A49. Ironically the only car to overtake a little too close on the main road was one with a bike on the roof and the passenger giving me a thumbs up and a big smile.

37.3 miles this time at 14.7 mph average.










A couple of shots from the ancient Roman city of Viroconium (Wroxeter).





On my way to Eyton on Severn and looking towards the Stretton hills.





Another shot of the view to the hills.





Near Dryton. I really like this time of the year when the verges are blooming and it's almost like riding through a garden on most of the lanes.


----------



## Ian H (16 May 2022)

I piloted the Black Hallett around the Welsh 600 at the weekend. Hard ride, good company, not doing much today.


----------



## Ian H (16 May 2022)

This is the route: https://www.strava.com/activities/7151768030


----------



## JhnBssll (16 May 2022)

I had a lovely if painful ride out yesterday. I had entered a number of events as prep for an attempt at the Chase The Sun coast to coast ride at the end of June but injury ruined my training and put paid to that for this year. In the last month or two I've only managed a couple of ~30 mile rides and a ~60 miler so when I remembered the 102 mile sportive I'd entered was approaching I wasn't overly optimisitic  I decided last week to have a go anyway just for the challenge and prepped the bike ready for it, knowing I'd left it far too late to bother trying to prep myself  With MrsBssll on standby for rescue services I loaded the van up and set off to the start of the Ride Suffolk Sunrise sportive in Framlingham. Its a well organised event with around 800 riders partcipating this year over three distances; 42, 62 or 102 miles. The route was undulating with no particularly big climbs but plenty of small ones - Suffolk isn't as flat as they'd have you believe /styles/default/xenforo/smls/laugh.gif 

The weather started overcast but warm so off I set in shorts and short sleeves  After the first 15 to 20 miles I was pleased to find my legs were feeling pretty good and I arrived at the first food stop feeling quite positive, but knowing that with 22 miles done and potentially 80 still to do there was a lot of work ahead. I stocked up on Haribo and fig rolls and off I went again 😄 The next rest stop was at 56 miles so it was a decent distance between breaks, and I knew I'd have to pass the first route split fairly soon without bottling it  As I approached the split the weather made this decision even more tempting as it started to rain, the wind picked up and the temperature dipped but I could see a break in the clouds and pushed on. I knew once I was passed this early split I was pretty much comitted to the full route as I'd have been annoyed to get back to the van having done 62 miles and feeling I could have gone further so I'd now have to finish or be rescued from where I dropped 




Whilst there were several hundred other people out on the same route it never actually felt like it - partly because I'd started slightly after the main pack, and partly because I was pretty slow - but there were never more than 2 or 3 other riders in view for longer than a few minutes at a time. This gave me plenty of opportunity to enjoy the beautiful Suffolk scenery, and also meant I could swear in private when my legs started cramping at mile 50  Fortunately it was only very mild cramp and I managed to get to the next food stop and take on plenty more fluids and Haribo, unfortunately no fig rolls at this location so I made do with some Wotsits and custard creams 






And so onwards again after a short but much needed break. Unfortunately the cramp didn't hold off for long. By mile 70 I was having to really control my pedal strokes as both legs were teetering on the brink but I managed to make it to the final food stop at mile 82. Here I took the opportunity to take a longer break, hanging around for 20 minutes or so to refuel and walk around on the grass in my socks to stop my feet from aching quite so much! Once on my way I was pleased to find my legs feeling stronger again so I pushed on through the 90's and finally past 100... The last two miles required to finish the route were probably the hardest of the lot as I'd done what I set out to do but still needed to get back to the van to get home and had very little left to give - in fact my legs still haven't forgiven me for it 

My average speed wasn't great, and I'll probably be feeling the effects for a week, but overall I'm thrilled to have finished. Next time I'll definitely put in a bit more prep


----------



## gavgav (16 May 2022)

I’d arranged to drop my gravel bike off, with @Rickshaw Phil for it’s annual service. A rubbish day at work meant that I fancied extending the journey to get an hour or so ride in. The intermittent rain showers finished passing through, about 6:30pm and so I managed to set out just before 7.

I went through the nearby estate and then onto lanes to Betton Abbots, Condover and Gonsal. A fair bit of traffic about for the time of evening and quite a few had that extra special vision, that allows them to see around corners. The wind had been a headwind for some of this, so I was glad to turn out of it here.

I crossed the A49, into Stapleton and then on to Exfords Green, where I turned off and began the short but sharp climb up onto Lyth Hill. I bounced my way down the rough track and then paused to let Phil know my ETA.

I arrived at Phil’s and had a chat to the family, which was nice, before he kindly drove me home.

13.36 miles at 11.3mph avg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2022)

Cycled to the DIY shop and bought two packs of green cable ties, and a pack of heat-shrink tube for work.

Then did some food shopping and picked up a parcel on the way home.

I saw an ambulance approaching one of the bike/pedestrian crossings. Cars generally stop at these if you signal, so I waited on the basis he probably had somewhere to go even without blue lights, but he stopped to let me cross anyway.


----------



## Aravis (17 May 2022)

************************************************* New Bike Day !!! *************************************************

In recent weeks I'd been seriously thinking about getting a motorbike again. Although there are some lovely machines around which would suit me well, I had to remind myself that having a motorbike brings unavoidable insurance and servicing costs with it, and if it's essentially for fun these can easily become hard to stomach.

But having put that notion aside, suddenly the cost of an e-assist bike didn't look quite so extortionate, and such a machine will unquestionably do me more good.

My research showed that much the most suitable amongst those available was the LaPierre e-Crosshill. As it happens there's a newly opened shop in Gloucester which could supply it, and there appeared to be a price rise in the offing.

First trial ride today in the searing afternoon heat. Just 29 miles to the north of the city, meaning that I could finish into an increasing wind. As I headed northwards at the start without assistance it felt like the fastest road bike I'd ever ridden, but that may have been due to the following wind.

The assistance level is selected using a single button which is also the on/off switch. But there is a phone app which enables configuration such as adjusting each of the 3 assistance levels, as a percentage of the maximum. So you could do that at the start of a ride in the same way as you might change your gear ratios. Except that it's a great deal easier.

A brief stop for pictures at Corse Lawn. Note the spelling:











Starting again, I was on assistance level 2, and I heard a satisfying whirr as the motor came to life, the only time I heard anything from it.

The one problem I had was on the final climb, the only time I used the highest level assistance. It was great at the start, encouraging me to change up, but when I stopped pedalling for a moment where I usually do on that hill, everything seemed to turn to lead. With a little lag as I got things moving again that felt a bit awkward. Some practice needed.

The black thing on the seat tube is one of two bottle cage storage bags I bought from Aldi today, not an auxiliary battery. They could be mounted on the forks . If I'm going to use an under-saddle bag I'll need one that matches better, and the blue one is about 33 years old.

I've never had discs before, hydraulic or otherwise. Nor thru axles, so there's plenty of weirdness to get used to. It even has an internal odometer, viewable on the phone. It seems to be measuring a bit high, so I hope that is configurable.

Probably a tl;dr - sorry


----------



## theloafer (17 May 2022)

a short trip to check that my new mirror was in the right position ..



dont know how i managed without one ... i forgot to take a drink today



so i had to stop at Eppleby for a coffee + scone




38 smiles https://www.strava.com/activities/7157867169
















there is a Bridleway some where in here lol


----------



## Spiderweb (17 May 2022)

Swapped the Tricross for the Roubaix for today’s commutes.
A morning commute of 6.68 miles with an average of 20.2 mph.
A beautiful warm afternoon so an extended home commute of 28 miles with an average of 17mph.


----------



## Gwylan (17 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> ************************************************* New Bike Day !!! *************************************************
> 
> In recent weeks I'd been seriously thinking about getting a motorbike again. Although there are some lovely machines around which would suit me well, I had to remind myself that having a motorbike brings unavoidable insurance and servicing costs with it, and if it's essentially for fun these can easily become hard to stomach.
> 
> ...



I will not be envious, well not too envious....


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2022)

@Aravis seriously good looking bike .
Where is the battery ,nicely Hiden


----------



## buzz22 (18 May 2022)

A beautiful autumn day in Sydney so a perfect opportunity to try out the Giant CFR 3 I bought yesterday.
I headed a bit further along my regular route south and reached the turnoff for Woronora Dam, one of the main freshwater catchments for Sydney.




7 km or so of descents and climbs and I found that access to the dam is now restricted- damn!
If you look through the trees you can see a glimpse of water....









Aside from the disappointment of not reaching the dam itself I was able to put my recent purchase through it's paces and came away impressed.
At 6 foot 5 and around 120kg or so I generally climb from the seat for fear of damaging frames (as I have in the past) but this bike seemed happy with me climbing out of the seat. I'm getting used to the different ride from a carbon frame than my steel frames and I'm liking it so far.
The lack of big chain ring wasn't too big a deal- I actually used all 7 gears and rode smarter than I normally do.
Distance covered was just under 53km and I felt comfortable all the way.


----------



## Aravis (18 May 2022)

13 rider said:


> @Aravis seriously good looking bike .
> Where is the battery ,nicely Hiden


The battery is in the usual place, the downtube.





It's pretty obvious when you first stand by the bike, but I think the brain quickly accepts it and it looks "right". Does that make sense?


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2022)

Shortish ride earlier this morning in the Rhuddlan area, North Wales.









First visit to the castle in many years ... closed for 'essential repairs' believe it or not.
Stayed inland away from Rhyl and Prestatyn, quick stop at Dyserth waterfall on the way back, 22 miles.


----------



## a.twiddler (18 May 2022)

*17/5/22*

I have to work on building up my mileage this year. Today I set off on the Linear hoping to get to Wrenbury and then to see how I got on. I climbed on and launched at 11:45 am, with a view to turning back wherever I was at 2pm. A mild cloudy day, definitely T shirt weather. A distinct headwind, with shades of contrariness as it would disappear then give a blast from another direction. It did a good job of dragging my average speed down, I just hoped I could depend on it to boost my average on the return journey.

I started well, with little wind holding me back until I reached the lights on Darnhall Bridge. I didn’t need to put a foot down but as I emerged from the shelter of the trees on the other side I could feel the wind in my face. I plodded steadily on with the Garmin showing 11-12 mph and the average steadily declining from its original 15mph. I always start any journey in this direction on a downhill slope. I was passed by another cyclist and the road turned leftwards. There seemed more wind now and he slowly receded. From his point of view I was the one receding. If I was just a bit fitter and rode more...etc etc. He wasn’t that fast but maybe it helped that he was less than half my age.

I came to a dip and dived down it, getting up a decent bit of speed but again there was the wind sucking at the fruits of my efforts. There followed a long straight into the wind lined by trees turning it into a wind tunnel. I just eased off, trying to ignore the figures but at worst I was managing 7 mph which didn’t feel like hard work. Past the “Little Man” pub, through a staggered junction onto a longer open stretch of straight road through open countryside. I settled down to 7-8 mph. Under the Crewe -Chester railway line, over the canal bridge next to some impressively deep locks on the Middlewich branch of the Shropshire Union canal.

Sharp left into Venetian Marina as despite the wind and the short distance I fancied an ice cream. As if I had time to squander. Still, the ice cream was jolly nice. A boat passed in each direction through the locks. One was almost silent and I wondered if electric narrow boats are becoming a mainstream thing now. The other one had a well silenced internal combustion engine.




I got aboard my lengthy steed and launched, pressing on into the wind. It was a tight thing getting up to more than 9 or 10 mph even on the following downhill stretch but eventually I reached the point where it steepened to pass over a bridge and the wind was blocked by a field hedge. The Garmin recorded 23 mph despite weaving round the impressive collection of potholes there. I got up the slope on the other side churning along in high gear before following the road left and meeting the wind again. Past Reaseheath Agricultural College, over another selection of potholes and across the Chester/Wrexham road fairly easily into Welshman’s Lane. This lane winds about and comes out at the end of Welsh Row, Nantwich. This picturesque street with many styles of buildings covering several centuries is traffic managed and not easy to negotiate. I keep meaning to take some photos but didn’t manage it today.

I turned right to get on to the Wrenbury road and worked my way through the parked cars that were choking the traffic flow until I reached the Wrenbury road. Up a steep slope, over a canal bridge over the Llangollen Canal then down a long slope on the other side. Back into the wind again. Mostly flat with dips to cross small bridges, and after passing Ravensmoor and Wrenbury Heath a few humped bridges over the Llangollen Canal, I came across the sign announcing Wrenbury-Cum-Frith.

Frith has several meanings, including forest, peace, kinship. Possibly the historic site of a royal hunting forest. It’s also used in Watership Down which I re read recently. I first read it in 1980 while staying at a YHA in Bristol, and stayed another night so I could finish it. A story about rabbits? It still reads well, and its appeal is its universality. Perhaps the sort of thing that appeals to beardy cyclists of a certain age. Strange the things that go through your mind when you’re out on your bike.

I had a few minutes left before 2 pm so I carried on into the village. A pretty big village, I didn’t get to the far side but turned back after stopping for a photo at the crossroads in the centre.









I’d hoped for a wind assisted trip back, and for most of it that worked out. Certainly on the way back to Nantwich I was able to remain in high gear and power up the other side of the dips. If I’d known it was going to be this speedy I might have given myself another half hour before turning back -perhaps have reached No Man’s Heath or even Malpas. At one point I reached 27.2 mph but the wind assistance made me push myself more than might have been wise bearing in mind how little mileage I’ve done this year.

Curiously, I saw a lot of rabbits on the way back. Coincidence? Synchronicity? Or was it that having thought the thought about rabbits, I noticed them, but on the way out, they hadn’t registered.

Rolling stately into Nantwich, up Welsh Row and into windy Welshman’s Lane it was a bit of a shock to come to a stop at the Chester/Wrexham road with nose to tail traffic belting by in both directions. Despite there being a cycle track leading to a traffic island to help cyclists cross, there would have been a bit too much sticking out on both sides for safety, so I ended up sprinting straight across, pushing the bike to Wettenhall Lane between cars, much to the surprise of the van driver waiting behind me. I was surprised that I could still sprint more than anything.

I continued rolling on my way, down the next dip and up the other side, and found speed dropping a bit now up the long gradual uphill which led to Cholmondeston, the marina, over the canal bridge, under the railway bridge and on to the straight open road. Here the wind assisted again making rolling along easy. Starting to wilt, but helped by the wind through the tree lined wind tunnel. Pedalling hard down the next dip and slowing right down up the other side and having to start using the low gears to keep going on the level. Is this the precursor to the dreaded bonk? I’ve written about, it but never suffered it for years. Only a few miles to home, I gritted my teeth and carried on. Curious. A slight downhill or on the flat, the legs kept going. The tiniest uphill, and the get up and go got up and went. I ground on, but the thought of getting up the other side of Darnhall Bridge became very daunting. I wobbled to a halt outside Darnhall Village Hall. There was a small garden with a tree and a plaque on a plinth. More importantly, there was a bench. I rummaged about in my bag and found a couple of Twix fingers and a drink, leaned the bike against a fence, and parked myself on the bench.




I must have passed this spot a gazillion times but never noticed the millenium oak or the plaque. This is apparently the geographical centre of Cheshire.









Soon after I’d eaten the Twix, I felt much better. I noticed that the traffic lights above the bridge just down the road were cycling automatically, when previously I’d thought they responded to vehicles only. I gathered my wits and my stuff and rode down the road a little way. Just then a car drove past so I followed it to the lights. Behind, I heard what I thought was a tractor coming out of a yard behind me. The lights changed, the car went, I followed, and a rigid truck passed me going fast down the hill. There was just room for the truck and nothing else on the bridge, so I braked then pedalled furiously once it was clear. I was more annoyed at losing momentum than the truck bullying past but I heard another vehicle behind and once I’d cleared the bridge another identical truck hurried past too. They were only trying to do what I was doing but if I’d been more alert I’d have stopped uphill and gone through on the next green.

I was left to grind up the slope in low gear. A curious thing about recumbenting is the unavoidable vista as you climb a hill, combined with the inability to stand on the pedals to make it go by faster. On reflection, I was never one to stand on the pedals even when I rode an upright bike regularly -just sit and twiddle, but there was always the thought that I _could_, if necessary. On this upslope there is a distinct horizon, emphasised by the low seat, beyond which the world might have ended. It encourages a certain philosophical attitude. Why fight it? Just relax back in the seat and twirl those pedals. Let the world go past. The climb out from Darnhall Bridge is always the sting in the tail when returning home from this direction, often when you’re not bursting with energy at the end of your ride. I felt much better as I watched the crest come closer then worked my way up through the gears going down the long gentle slope beyond. I took it easy on the way home and felt fine afterwards.

Satisfactorily increasing the mileage. I’ll stretch it a bit further next time.

Distance 29.31 miles, max speed 27.2mph, average speed 9mph.


Total Ascent:​470​ft​Total Descent:469​ft​Start Elevation:187​ft​End Elevation:187​ft​​Min Elevation:122​ft​​Max Elevation:254​ft​
According to BikeHike
32 ft per mile ascent approx


----------



## 13 rider (18 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> The battery is in the usual place, the downtube.
> 
> View attachment 645201
> 
> It's pretty obvious when you first stand by the bike, but I think the brain quickly accepts it and it looks "right". Does that make sense?


I'd guessed that's where it was but extremely well integrated . It doesn't look like an e bike the only obvious difference is the rear hub


----------



## Mike_P (18 May 2022)

Aravis said:


> The battery is in the usual place, the downtube


I take its not readily removable and in that case you need to keep the bike out of cold temperatures as the battery will be adversely affected by really low temperatures


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2022)

Mike_P said:


> I take its not readily removable and in that case you need to keep the bike out of cold temperatures as the battery will be adversely affected by really low temperatures



Possibly daft question: Is that why I see some Ebikes with what seems to be a neoprene sleeve around the downtube?


----------



## JhnBssll (18 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Possibly daft question: Is that why I see some Ebikes with what seems to be a neoprene sleeve around the downtube?



Could be, yeah. Lithium Ion batteries work best between about 20 and 50 degrees. Much below 10 degrees and the power you can pull out or put back in drops off quite quickly. A bit of insulation would help on colder days.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 May 2022)

A Cheshire ride to Gawsworth hall to feed the ducks.


----------



## AndreaJ (18 May 2022)

I had to take my car to the garage today so as I would need to take the bike and ride home I decided to go a long way home around some villages that I hadn’t been through on a bike before. As I haven’t got the patience to plot the route on Garmin I looked at a real map and wrote a few directions down for the bits I had never been to and hoped that there might be some signposts!
Dropped the car off in Clive and headed off down the hill to Yorton, past the tiny station and turned to Grinshill. It’s a pretty village with some very nice ( and expensive) houses along the bottom of the hill. Next was a short stretch on the A49 before turning off again to Acton Reynald and onto Moreton Corbett. The helicopters from Shawbury were practicing low flying while carrying loads under the helicopter which was a bit off putting as it flew over.
Onto new territory now I followed the lane to Stanton upon Hine Heath and had a quick check of my directions before deciding which lane I wanted next, a bit of a long drag up to Booley which was worth it for the view. A bit more climbing through the woods past the shooting ground to Kenstone where I was back on roads I recognised. Turned towards Weston Under Redcastle, which is another pretty village, passing Hawkstone Park Follies and the golf course before heading back to cross the A49 and head to Wem.
Had a long wait in a long queue at the railway crossing before heading up the Whitchurch road to Creamore, Ryebank, Edstaston and a wander around Whixall before heading home. 26.5 miles in the sunshine around some lovely parts of Shropshire.
It was still sunny when I set off again this evening to collect the car although it was a bit windy. Took the slightly longer way back to Clive via Nonely, Myddle, Balderton and Yorton because I don’t like the road out of Wem to Clive.8.7 miles.


----------



## theloafer (18 May 2022)

out again today with Eddie any Tony and was shown again new roads and places i had not rode before






. weather was not as nice ,wind had a bit of a chill to it 44 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/7164410376


----------



## Spiderweb (19 May 2022)

A Beautiful afternoon in North Yorkshire. Fabulous ride out to Selby via the Sustrans cycle route then back home via the lovely farm type roads of Wistow Lordship. Swallowed so many bugs, it felt like a bushtucker trial!
48.67 miles with an average of 16.3 mph.


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2022)

A rare saturday morning free so i went on a club ride .There must have been over 20 turn up for 3 groups today unlike my usual sunday when im billy no mates !
Struggled from the start even though the pace would what i would have called reasonable in days gone by , getting dropped on every incline and hanging on at the back on the flat ,It just goes to show how much fitness i have lost due to injury and lack of group rides .
Shoulder still sore by the end







.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2022)

Out the door just after 05:30 this morning, through Stamford by 07:45, into Boston for breakfast by 9:45 and landed in Skegness around 12:00, there was a train at 12:15, so straight to the station and onto the train, didn't even see the sea. I'd told our lass I was planning on getting the 14:15 train and I would be home by six. Walked through the door just after 15:30 with 8 cans of cider 

108 miles, 6 hours riding time. 3 hours on the blooming train.






https://www.strava.com/activities/7178049071


----------



## cyberknight (21 May 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Out the door just after 05:30 this morning, through Stamford by 07:45, into Boston for breakfast by 9:45 and landed in Skegness around 12:00, there was a train at 12:15, so straight to the station and onto the train, didn't even see the sea. I'd told our lass I was planning on getting the 14:15 train and I would be home by six. Walked through the door just after 15:30 with 8 cans of cider
> 
> 108 miles, 6 hours riding time. 3 hours on the blooming train.
> 
> ...



saw it on strava earlier , well done


----------



## Spiderweb (21 May 2022)

A bit cooler today so arm warmers back out of the drawer. I couldn’t make this mornings York Cycleworks shop ride but was able to ride later to the shop to meet Dave and ride back to our village.
33 miles with an average of 16.7 mph.


----------



## Alex321 (21 May 2022)

Finally back on the bike, 9 weeks after my smash. Got it back from the LBS yesterday, and just went for a quick round the block (unrecorded) then.

Just went out for a nice gentle 9.5 mile ride tonight, with no intention of pushing hard, trying to see how my shoulder reacted - the broken wrist is now healed better than the shoulder (rotator cuff) is.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7180573581

All went nicely, and surprisingly quick considering not pushing and 9 weeks off.


----------



## 13 rider (21 May 2022)

Alex321 said:


> Finally back on the bike, 9 weeks after my smash. Got it back from the LBS yesterday, and just went for a quick round the block (unrecorded) then.
> 
> Just went out for a nice gentle 9.5 mile ride tonight, with no intention of pushing hard, trying to see how my shoulder reacted - the broken wrist is now healed better than the shoulder (rotator cuff) is.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your back on the bike


----------



## Ian H (21 May 2022)

A recovery ride after last weekend's Bryan Chapman 600 (I did ride 40k to the pub & back on Wednesday). Our club social ride was advertised as 68k, but I doubled that by riding from home and back again. Only five of us at the start, and a fairly hilly ride via Bickleigh, Cadleigh, Crediton, and Tedburn. 
Weirdly enough, I started feeling quite tired but got progressively stronger and faster as the ride went on. Feeling rather enervated now though.


----------



## cyberknight (22 May 2022)

cyberknight said:


> A rare saturday morning free so i went on a club ride .There must have been over 20 turn up for 3 groups today unlike my usual sunday when im billy no mates !
> Struggled from the start even though the pace would what i would have called reasonable in days gone by , getting dropped on every incline and hanging on at the back on the flat ,It just goes to show how much fitness i have lost due to injury and lack of group rides .
> Shoulder still sore by the end
> 
> ...


Note to self .......
dont try taking mini ck 2 swimming afterwards ! leg cramping up as soon as i tried to kick


----------



## chriswoody (22 May 2022)

Relatively nice day today, though there was a cold bite to the air and a stiff Westerly breeze. I headed out North and up to the Glider school. It seems to be idle flying conditions because the place is a hive of activity as folk get the planes ready.






Before long I'm into the first section of forest and solitude. The going is a little tougher because the current drought has turned the soil to sandy dust and the wheels are all over the place. I do love being out here, so close to civilisation, but there is a real feeling of solitude.






Over the next kilometres the trail changes from gravel to sand and back again, one or two folk are around though, it's all older folk on their E-bikes, I'm always amazed given the quality of the trails that I I'm not seeing more gravel bikers. After 20 kilometres or so I arrive at the Lake and sit down for a break.






I take a small off-road detour here and head up through the sandy trails of the Heide and onto the top of the "hill" where a large boulder commemorates the Wild Fire disaster in the seventies. A poignant reminder from history given how dry everything is from the last weeks without any significant rain. 






From here, the trail turns once again to gravel and an arrow straight Wald Autobahn leads on for several kilometres through the forest, I pick up a fair bit of speed and fly along listening to the sounds of spring that fill the air. There's not a soul to be seen on this stretch at all and after several fun kilometres I turn of onto a connecting track. During the winter this was a complete mud bath here, but the current weather has seen it dry out completely and turn into a fun roller coaster ride section. A few kilometre later and it's back to gravel as a break in the trees brings me to a small heather clad clearing.






Heading on I reach Reberllah and then onto the gravel section beyond. The forest again closes in and the kilometres roll on by.






Before long I'm back at onto the last trails and then the last kilometers lie ahead on smooth tarmac. I roll back into the garden after 44 kilometres, covered in dust and happy, a nice mornings ride in the spring sunshine.


----------



## geocycle (22 May 2022)

Opened the curtains to rain so delayed start. Headed off over the Trough of Bowland, through Dunsop Bridge to Gisburn Forest. Ventured into the woods to find the cafe favoured by the large number of mountain bikers. Then up to Bowland Knotts with views across Ingleborough and Penyghent. White knuckle descent through Keasden, Wray and home. Good wildlife day with Curlew, Oyster Catcher, Lapwing, Deer and a stoat. Overall 91 km or 57 miles with 1400 m of climbing.

Pictures of Trough of Bowland (just seen I’ve caught someone walking up), Bowland Knotts and views across to the Dales.


----------



## C R (22 May 2022)

I planned a route going out into Herefordshire for a bit of lumpiness, which I have neglected as of late.

Out just after six, somewhat overcast, and a bit fresh, but I soon warmed up going round St Peters and into town. The first destination is the climb to Clifton, so out of Worcester towards Martley for the most direct route. 

The roads were quiet, and I was feeling good, so made it to the Teme in good time. The climb to Clifton from the river is about 1.5 miles, with an average of 6.5%, and no let up to the very top. I managed the whole climb in one go for the first time, and didn't even need to stop at the top.

The village was still very quiet except for a dog walker who greeted me with a very friendly good morning. My plan was to continue on the main road until I reached the Bromyard Rd and then turn for Bromyard. Unfortunately, I was daydreaming and I went straight through towards Tenbury. I didn't realise my mistake for quite a while, I was half way to Tenbury before I thought that I should have hit the Bromyard Rd by now 😅. Sure enough, a check on google maps showed that I was way off course. I didn't fancy carrying on an having to climb out again, so decided to double back, scrap Bromyard and return via Tedstone and Whitbourne back to Knightwick.

The lanes down to Whitbourne are quite narrow and VERY steep in places, but I made it in one piece, though rather slowly considering I was going down the hill. 

From Whitbourne I headed out to the A44, which was still quiet at this time of the morning, and this last bit was quite easy and quick.

Finished the ride with 44.4 miles and some 800m of up. The map


----------



## lazybloke (22 May 2022)

Have been doing a weekly weekend ride into London, leaving circa dawn to avoid the traffic. Lots of sights to see, and it's a good way to rack up the miles in practice for RideLondon (next week).

My ride last weekend was shall we say , subdued.
A 17 yr old at my children's school had died in a car accident the night before. He was driving, no other cars involved. It had been the last day of school before exams. Such a tragic loss...
Then on my Saturday morning ride I was going through Chelsea and happened across the scene of the dogwalker and her animals, who had been mown down.
And finally, in an unrelated incident 50 yards further along, a pedestrian had keeled over on a crossing. A police officer was attempting resuscitation whilst cars were driving past.
All very unsettling; these are not thoughts or images that will fade quickly.

Thankfully, this weekend has been free of any such incidents.
My route this morning took my past Sandown Park into Bushy Park, Richmond Park, Hyde Park and Battersea Park. I also did some of the RideLondon route east from near Parliament Square. Not sure exactly where the route goes, but I headed east past Tower Bridge on Cable Street and kept going until I hit the east side of the Isle of Dogs. 

Had racked up enough miles by now, so turned and made my way back, hugging the Thames until I reached Vauxhall, then crossing over and wiggling through residential streets to Clapham. And home along the A24.


I had stopped at the north end of Chiswick bridge to see the TaskMaster house, but the gate was so high and well screened I couldn't see anything. There was a slight consolation prize on the road that hugs the banks - I came across a dilapidated bandstand that I recognised as a filming location from Series 2. 






Battersea park was lovely, cool and leafy; plus it has the peace pagoda.






73 miles done.

Will be back on that RideLondon route next Sunday at 6:55am - slightly later than usual!


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2022)

18.5 miles this morning. I had to take something to my soo to be mother in law, so I went through Holbeton.
On through the Flete Estate where they were using 3 bulls on a single herd…
Part way up the ridge road and home.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 May 2022)

Nice ride around the north Cheshire lanes today including an early morning milkshake straight from the cow (well as close as possible).


----------



## AndreaJ (22 May 2022)

The usual early start for our Sunday group ride with an extra person this week, one of the group has a Ukrainian family staying with him and the husband/dad wanted to join us today. 
We met at the usual place by the Mere and headed off to Overton along the newly resurfaced road, through the village and towards Plassey before heading across to Holt. Back onto quieter roads at Barton then onto Stretton, Tilston and up a long drag into Malpas. Turned off to Higher Wych with more climbing including a short stretch which Strava claims was 19.7%, past Iscoyd Park to Bronnington and through Welshampton back to Ellesmere for coffee before heading back home.52 miles through Shropshire, North Wales and Cheshire. Lots of cycling clubs out in Cheshire.


----------



## Gwylan (22 May 2022)

Brings back memories.

Back in early 80's did a tour in N Wales. Lived in Holt for a while. Probably before most around here were born.
The roads can only have got better. 

Remember Tilston, Schocklach and Treapwood and all around there.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 May 2022)

Playing catch-up again, I have a couple of rides to report.

*Wednesday *(18th) It was another breezy day in what has been quite a breezy month. I wanted to get out on the Raleigh and my usual flatter routes didn't appeal in the wind so I thought I'd head towards Pontesbury, Habberley then take the undulating route through Pulverbatch, Wilderley and Dudgeley.

I headed over Lyth Hill to start, with a brisk headwind which was an effort to ride into. After dropping down through Little Lyth and a short section on the A49 at Hunger Hill it was easier going on the way through Exford's Green and I got some good cruising speeds on the way to the crossroads near Annscroft. After reaching Pontesbury I had to turn back into the wind again on the climb to Habberley. Being repeatedly overtaken by a DPD van as the driver made his deliveries along the road took my mind off the wind for a bit.

After Habberley there are a couple of steep climbs on the way to Pulverbatch but they are easier to handle on this bike. On this stretch I came round a corner to find a buzzard sitting in the road. I wanted to take a photo but it it took off carrying the rabbit it had just caught.

Through Wilderley there were much better views than last time I rode this way and I enjoyed a pretty empty road as I carried on to Smethcott. I did have to stop a little abruptly on meeting a car on a blind bend but that was the last one I saw until after Dudgeley.

Once across the A49 I picked up the tailwind and it was a particularly good one which swept me along the old Roman road towards Longnor. As I was enjoying myself I thought I'd extend the ride a bit and head through Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop. This was a great stretch with cruising speeds in the 20s for much of it. I particularly liked sweeping through Pitchford at about 25 on the new smooth surface.

The tailwind resumed at Condover and gave a great run back to the main road where someone squeezing past me despite oncoming traffic (happens a lot as the road is reasonably wide here) got a flashing of lights and a furious hooting from the other driver.

32.2 miles this time at 13.9 mph average. A great ride that left me buzzing with energy afterwards.





At the crossroads near Annscroft the flag shows it's a bit windy.





The Mytton Arms in Habberley.





En route from Habberley to Pulverbatch, this litte valley was full of the scent of wild garlic.





Pulverbatch.





Another little valley after Wilderley.





Yup, still windy.





Almost like riding through a garden on the way to Smethcott.





View to Caer Caradoc from near Dudgeley.





Acton Burnell.


----------



## T4tomo (23 May 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> early morning milkshake straight from the cow (well as close as possible).



Its a bit warm straight from the cow.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (23 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its a bit warm straight from the cow.



The Ferrero Roche flavoured cow must have inbuilt chilling :-)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 May 2022)

*Yesterday: * I had hoped to get a few rides in during the week but that didn't work out so I jumped at the chance on Sunday. The Raleigh came out again and the hills were calling to me so I aimed to ride up to the Stiperstones then onto the Long Mynd.

I headed through Condover where another rider overtook me on the way to Hunger Hill. From there I was on the same roads as last time as far as Pontesbury but this time carried on through the centre of the village and headed for Minsterley (a rider coming the other way muttered something about "no fluorescents" ) then along the road to Ploxgreen. I had been a little undecided about which side of the valley to climb up this time and finding the road to Snailbeach closed it helped with the decision to take Drury Lane head up the hill to Ladyoak, Hopesgate and Bentlawnt. With a lot of climbing to be done on this ride I took it steady in a lowish gear and enjoyed the scenery.

Cresting the top of this climb there is a nice bit of descent before the next lot of climbing to Shelve then to The Bog. A group of cyclists was stopping at the visitor centre and I was briefly tempted to pause for a coffee too but thought better of it this time and carried on with the climb.

At the summit of the road round the Stiperstones there is a junction - I've never taken the right fork and on a whim decided to do that this time. It's quite a pleasant lane passing a couple of farms, at the second of which I had a hold up as a small herd of cattle was being driven down the road (one going _very _reluctantly). It was interesting to come this way but it doesn't have the great views of my usual road to Bridges so I'll probably carry on using that one.

Before the ride I'd toyed with the idea of climbing Asterton Bank but wasn't sure if I had the fitness as it's a long time since I last rode up there and I haven't been getting in the miles as frequently as I was when I last did it. The legs however were feeling pretty good after the climbing so far, so I thought I'd go for it and headed towards Wentnor then to the Prolley Moor.

Approaching Asterton, the slope of the Long Mynd appears impossibly steep and you can see the road running diagonally along it. I started to wonder if I was doing the right thing. A pause at the foot of the climb gave the chance to have a good drink and stow the fleece I'd put on for the descent from the Stiperstones. As I set off a passing walker simply said "Enjoy!"

A run at the cattle grid left me a gear too high as I headed into the left hand bend - fortunately I was able to shift down without any trouble, then it was a case of just keeping the pedals turning. The initial slope had me struggling to keep the front wheel on the ground whenever I was sat down but as I went up I got into a rhythm and was able to keep just plodding away. Unusually the only other vehicle on the road this time was a motorcycle so I didn't have to stop and was really chuffed to make the whole climb in one go.

That particular climb was done but there is still another 314 feet to ascend over roughly a mile and a half before I get to the top of the Long Mynd so I was pleased to find that the legs could still cope as long as I didn't go too fast. Being a Sunday there were plenty of people up on the hill. I started passing groups of youngsters with large matching backpacks as I crossed the plateau and I presume that this is for the Duke of Edinburgh award or something similar.

Having been to the summit I dropped over the other side to Shooting Box then joined the tarmac towards Boiling Well and the Burway. A group of riders coming the other way had event numbers on and I believe they were doing the 100 mile route on the Round The Wrekin sportive.

The Burway was quite busy, as it generally is at the weekend, so progress down the hill was a bit stop-start. A shower had rolled in making me a bit wary of the road being greasy - I contemplated putting on my waterproof but it didn't come down that heavy and thankfully didn't last long. A rider coming up the hill quickly without any apparent effort gave me a sheepish look as we passed - I'm not judging you, if an electric bike gets you out cycling that's great

Nearing the cattle grid I caught up with a couple of cars going pretty slow. The leading one was French registered and, being a left hand drive, the driver would have had a great view down the drop off at the edge of the road so I suppose it's understandable.

Back down in the valley I was turning to head home and once again would have a good tailwind on the way back. I seemed to be catching a rider ahead to start with but then he put on a bit more pace and disappeared into the distance as we headed through All Stretton.

I headed back the usual way through Hollyhurst and the old Roman road. At Longnor the road was quite wet so I think I was lucky it hadn't rained too much earlier on. The good pace lasted through Condover and up to the A49 where everyone was better behaved this time.

44.1 miles at 11.8 mph average. That was a great ride and I'm so chuffed to find I can still manage the steep stuff.





The Stables Inn at Hopesgate.





View from the top of the climb at Bentlawnt.





Shelve.





Looking down on the visitor centre at The Bog.





Wentnor.





Getting ready to tackle Asterton Bank.





Made it to the top. 





Looking towards the Stiperstones from Pole Bank (the summit of the Long Mynd).





Heading down the Burway.





At the foot of the Burway in Church Stretton.


----------



## Threevok (23 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Its a bit warm straight from the cow.



Not if it's a Freezian


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> The Ferrero Roche flavoured cow must have inbuilt chilling :-)



But where would the ambassador keep it?


----------



## Spiderweb (23 May 2022)

Out on the Tricross for the morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 18.4 mph. During lunch I fitted a new chain and gear cable. I extended my ride home, stopped twice to give the indexing/cable tension a slight tweak. 27.75 miles with an average of 18.1 mph.


----------



## gavgav (23 May 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> *Yesterday: * I had hoped to get a few rides in during the week but that didn't work out so I jumped at the chance on Sunday. The Raleigh came out again and the hills were calling to me so I aimed to ride up to the Stiperstones then onto the Long Mynd.
> 
> I headed through Condover where another rider overtook me on the way to Hunger Hill. From there I was on the same roads as last time as far as Pontesbury but this time carried on through the centre of the village and headed for Minsterley (a rider coming the other way muttered something about "no fluorescents" ) then along the road to Ploxgreen. I had been a little undecided about which side of the valley to climb up this time and finding the road to Snailbeach closed it helped with the decision to take Drury Lane head up the hill to Ladyoak, Hopesgate and Bentlawnt. With a lot of climbing to be done on this ride I took it steady in a lowish gear and enjoyed the scenery.
> 
> ...



👏We were playing cricket in Church Stretton, yesterday afternoon and got caught in a downpour on the way there, so you did well to avoid it!


----------



## Spiderweb (24 May 2022)

Tired legs from last night so a nice steady 6.7 mile morning commute with an average of 16 mph.
It was supposed to rain in the afternoon so I hadn’t planned on an extended ride home, how the forecast was wrong, it was windy but lovely.
Home via Naburn, Cawood, Wistow, Little Fenton, Barkston Ash & Saxton, 35.23 miles with an average of 16.5 mph, great ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2022)

Weekend rides:






Weekly shopping...






Delivering Tinybug to the dance presentation.






Going on a "proper" bike ride on Sunday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2022)

And, yesterdays ride, flat hunting. 







I've lived here for 20 years but passing signs like this still makes me feel I'm somewhere exotic...


----------



## buzz22 (26 May 2022)

I headed out to Woronora Dam for a bit of hill work on my Giant CFR. The peace and quiet was just what was needed after a solid week.














A magnificent day, no traffic and a nice glimpse of the water on the way back up the hill (which was worthy of a quick photo).
A puncture slowed down proceedings on the way out but didn't spoil what was a nice 53km ride.


----------



## matticus (26 May 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> View attachment 452565
> 
> Some of the grounds at Waddesdon.



Have you used that "back gate" road into Waddesdon Manor recently? I'm thinking of taking some folks that way on Sunday. I know the Greenway thingy from Aylesbury goes through now, so not sure if the gate access is still open to cyclists.
https://goo.gl/maps/HNfRCFQE5QWEA4Nt8


----------



## Glow worm (26 May 2022)

A breezy 16 miles here today in north Norfolk 




Rode around the Holkham estate






St Withburga church. In all the 25 or so years I’ve ridden these parts, for some reason I’d never explored this part of the Holkham estate before. 




Headed back through the woods alongside the lake - saw a fallen oak ahead, spent ages looking at the rings on the trunk trying to work out how old it was





After all that I looked at the stump and found someone had done the working out for me ! 177 years old, almost middle aged for an oak.




A bit further along the lake.





Finally - the home straight. This part of the world is cycling bliss !


----------



## DCBassman (27 May 2022)

Two rides to report, ala @Rickshaw Phil .
First was the test ride oin the newly-reconstituted Trek Navigator 100, bought for a whopping £10.




A slow ride, punctuated by many adjustments, as well as tw PCSOs wandering about, plus an actual copper with a sniffer dog and a car, on the Gem Bridge!
Different, to say the least...
It's a good bike but needs that suspension fork binning, pronto...More details of actual thoughts can be found here. Overall, I'm pleased with it.

Today: just a short one, Trek again, two and a bit laps around Burrator Resevoir. Much quicker, but then it's much flatter. Gears better but still need work.







Much warmer day, and finished off with a large Willy with two Flakes at the dam.


----------



## gavgav (27 May 2022)

My Genesis has been up to @Rickshaw Phil ’s for its annual service and had a fair bit of work done to it, with a new chain, cassette and small chain ring, amongst other smaller bits. I’d had trouble with gears and chain coming off, for a while now.

Phil picked me up and drove us to his, for a short test ride. We went up Lyth Hill, across the A49 and then to Condover, Cantlop, Betton Abbots and parted ways near mine. It was cool and breezy at times.

The gears were so much better, like being back to new again and the new brake pads felt more secure plus the annoying rattle on one of the hoods has been sorted.

An excellent job thanks Phil. (9.44 miles)

View from Lyth Hill, of the Caradoc and Lawley


----------



## Donger (27 May 2022)

Out in glorious sunshine today on our latest cyclocrawl cider sampling ride. Just 17.6 miles with Simon and Tony out to The Bell Inn on the village green in Frampton on Severn .....





and back via the Anchor Inn on the banks of the Severn in Epney .....





Well impressed by the large private collection of Jack Russell cricket paintings in the Anchor. I could study those for hours, they are so detailed. Tony had to shoot off after half an hour at the Anchor, so Simon and I rode back to my place for coffees in the back garden with Mrs Donger ..... after stopping off at the local dairy farm for a couple of Wholly Cow ice creams straight from the farm. I'm all for adventurous flavours, but I felt that "Chocolate and Marmite" was a step too far. It did seem to have been selling well though. I went for a coffee cone, which was quite superb. A very enterprising little business. Along with Simon (who is as follically challenged as me) I overdid the sun today, and am now doing a fair impression of a radioactive lobster. A great little ride, though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

Errands day. The plan was to go to the post, chemist, supermarket, and pick up a parcel.

Then I found some shop keys in my pocket; oh, poo.

So, change of plan: this means I need to go to the other end of the town anyway, so I'll swing by an apartment I need to look at this afternoon, do a couple of extra errands, and then work my way back to my current apartment.

So... Off to the other end of town. Find apartment building. Okay, not pretty but not too bad. Time ride from there to work; 6 minutes. That's a plus point. Drop off keys to amusement of colleague who knows how often this happens. Hardware store, back under railway, along cycleway to village; supermarket, parcel, Post Office, chemist, home with heavy Xtracycle.


----------



## cyberknight (28 May 2022)

Cycle mate had an off a few weeks ago going over the bars after going into a pot hole so he hasnt been riding , bought his bike around for some fettling to get it road worthy again .We then decided to go for a test ride to see how the bike and his body felt . a steady ride of around 15 miles to the bank house cafe alrewas and back again .


----------



## roubaixtuesday (28 May 2022)

Deadly Sin in the Peak:

Set off after a gluttonously substantial roast lamb leftovers sarnie and meandered to Bosley lights. Thence the main road climb known as "Dumbers" (don't ask me why) and down to Allgreave.

Flash, which claims to be the highest village in Britain and more importantly features an excellent cafe, is the first aim. There's a rather brutal back lane alternative, and I'm feeling good, so can't resist. It hurts. 

The Peak is marvellous in dappled sunlight, the moors having their one day a year of actually looking green and it's lovely to see so many bluebells still out, long gone at lower altitude. So marvellous indeed that I can't resist pressing on further to Longnor. 

Here the gluttony commences at Cobbles Cafe. Very good fruit loaf.





Gluttony is for life, not just for cafes, so next stop:






On to the climb of Dowel Dale, amidst stunning limestone scenery and the ancient fossil reefs of Chrome Hill and Parkside:





Finally over Axe Edge then the Cat & Fiddle into the inevitable head wind, and return via the lonely Lamaload Road, Deadman's Hill and a what felt like a very well deserved descent of the Brickworks.

85k, 1600m climbing. Perfick!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

This was it, I had to make a decision: Forward or back?

I hadn't really planned to come this far: Yesterday evening a good friend had called and got me all motivated about going for a ride this morning. I'm not sure how, seeing as we'd mostly talked about his job, but nonetheless, after getting off the phone, I'd decided I'd go on a ride.

But not too far; let's be sensible here.

A quick 50-60k around the Kaiserstühl, a very extinct volcano in the middle of the Rhine valley; yes, that sounded good; it was flat, I knew the route well, so I could just trundle around in my usual way and get back by lunch with plenty of time to tidy up the apartment, which was frankly getting right out of hand, and sort myself out for important things like work the next day, followed by an appointment to view an apartment.

So why was I in France, deciding whether or not to go exploring right across to the Voges mountains?

I'd woken up that morning with the feeling that following my usual route would be a bit dull, a bit lacking in adventure. 

_Why Not_, I reasoned as I tried not to burn my toast on the grill, _go over to Neuf Brisach in France and then find European Cycle Route 15 north, and then follow that to..._ I consulted Google again, spraying crumbs liberally on the keyboard... _"Merckolsheim... and then cross back over into Germany?"_ it'd make the route a bit longer and a bit different, and it's a canal, canals are flat and you can't go wrong easily. My leg muscles registered disquiet, and my map only went as far as the Rhine, but undeterred I checked google one more time and made a highly detailed topographical representation of the route:






Two years studying for Geography A-Levels well spent, I think, not to mention GCSE Graphic Design.

Off I went, through the local villages, reached the border and crossed over the Rhine into France, through the curious concrete labyrinth of the planned French town on the other side and into Neuf Brisach, a Vauban fortified town and UNESCO heritage site. It's also a normal town so there were great monuments and grand gateways next to the plumbers and post office.

Following the highly accurate map and some handy signs, I found Route fifteen and headed north. 

The distances the signs showed to Colmar were shorter than I'd thought. At first I ignored this but as they kept getting shorter, my Sense Of Adventure began to agitate, whispering:

"it's only a few kilometres, and it's flat..."

"Excuse us" answered the Leg Muscles, "But we've not done anything like this for quite some time, so we'd like to just keep going and head back home, thankyouverymuch."

The distances kept going down: 24km to Colmar... then 20km, then 18... and suddenly the junction of the canal turned up and the sign said "Colmar 15km."

"Look" said my Sense Of Adventure. "15km, dead straight and dead flat. On Tarmac by the looks of it..."

"That's 30km there and back" Butted in the Committee For Being Sensible, "It'll take at least two hours longer. And there's washing up to do, and the bedding needs cleaning, and have you seen the state of the floor?"

"Yes, and we would like to lodge a formal complaint at the treatment we are being given" added the leg muscles. "We are not used to this sort of thing, and..."

"Only 15km..."

"Ow."

"Shutupshutupshutup..."

At this point some cycle tourists passed heading for Colmar.

You can guess what happened next.
































Back to EU Cycle route 15 and north to Merckolsheim. It wasn't far from the junction.






Quick photo of the junction...

"Strasbourg 49km" said the sign.
"Don't even think about it" said the legs...


----------



## gavgav (29 May 2022)

Yesterday’s ride. Not been out for many miles this month, due to other plans, so took the opportunity to get a 50k in. It was a cool and cloudy morning, did wear shorts, but for the first few miles I did think it may have been a mistake. Soon warmed up enough though.

I followed cycle paths up to Heathgates roundabout and then, whilst going down Whitchurch Rd, met 2 police cars hurtling along, on both sides of the road. They looked in a hurry for something……turned out to be this, at the roundabout just where I’d cycled through! https://www.shropshirestar.com/news...d-sports-car-and-arrest-driver-in-shrewsbury/

I then took the old canal path and out onto roads to Upton Magna. I was following a group of cyclists, from there to Withington, never quite reeled them in but kept up with their fairly decent pace. Next was the bone shaker road around through Isombridge and out at Longden on Tern.

From there I went through Rodington, Roden and then took the lane to Poynton, almost collected a small dog that ran out of a farm, as did the motorbike following. The lane to Bings Heath was traffic free and I turned out of the wind, for the climb up Ebury Hill, which was nice. A bit of sun had started to break through the clouds now, as I climbed up East Haughmond and then enjoyed the fast descent back to Upton Magna.

I took the Pelham Rd to Berwick Wharf and then Atcham, pausing on the old bridge for a snack and seeing some geese enjoying themselves on the water.










The lane to Cross Houses wasn’t too busy with traffic, but the short section on the A458 was very busy, before I turned off to Berrington and Betton Abbots. Had to pause on the nice fast section, due to 2 tipper lorry drivers having a chat, blocking the road, which was annoying!

I waited an age to get back out onto the A458 for another short section, before arriving home with 33.58 miles on the clock.


----------



## cyberknight (29 May 2022)

cut the club ride short today , after the cake stop which was outside only seating my reynauds played up and i lost all feeling in the feet and hands , completely white even with 2 pairs of full finger gloves .
57 miles in total to cobwebs in abbots bromley


----------



## ianrauk (29 May 2022)

I was going to go out for a hundred plus miler this morning, but I had a bit of a lay in, so got up a little too late for that mileage. Never mind. Got the bike out of the garage anyway and went for a nice pootle around the London greenbelt and Kent countryside. Showers were predicted but thankfully I managed to dodge them.
About 20 miles in I bumped into an old fellow commuting buddy. He's now a wfh chap so havn't seen him on the commute since before first lockdown. Was nice to catch up.
So score on the doors, a nice 50 miles for the day.




Charles Darwin's house









Eynesford Viaduct




West Kingsdown Windmill nr Brands Hatch


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2022)

Two from Friday.

Afternoon: Another breezy day and I was free later in the day than hoped so did a variation of a regular route to try and make the most of the wind direction and time. The knockabout bike was used for convenience and I started off through Condover to Ryton, Longnor and along the old Roman Road to Hollyhurst. This all went pretty well and the wind was mostly helpful. To make a change I took a diversion through Comley and Botvyle which involves a bit of climbing to warm me up.

Having crossed the A49 I doubled back on the usual route through Dudgeley and worked my way round to Smethcott where I decided to carry on climbing and head for Picklescott which is a pretty little place and looks great on a sunny May afternoon. The descent from Picklescott is a nice one with great views and brought me back onto my usual route near to Wilderley Croft.

It was a bit of an effort into the wind through Wilderley and on to Pulverbatch but thankfully the climb into the village was fairly sheltered. Usually when I do the route in this direction I like to head along the main road as it's mostly a fast flowing downhill. This time I thought I'd take the road round Broom Hill to Wrentnall - I'd forgotten quite how much climbing there is doing it this way round.

From Wrentnall I headed to Oaks then down the hill into Plealey, having to pause a few times as the road was a bit busier than I'm used to. Picking up a tailwind was nice and in another detour took a right for Longden, through the village and along Summerhouse Lane to enjoy a roundabout way of getting to Exford's Green. I climbed up to Lyth Hill using Green Lane this time - this is a bridleway and quite rocky in places so was slow going but scenic. At one point I did have the back wheel slip and I came down on the saddle a bit hard.

31 miles for this one at 11.5 mph average. Enjoyed that and the countryside looked fabulous.





Caer Caradoc from the road to Comley.





At the top of the climb after Comley and looking back towards The Lawley.





At Botvyle looking towards the Long Mynd.










A couple of shots from Picklescott.





On the descent from Picklescott.





Later on, at the top of Green Lane.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Evening: As @gavgav has already reported, I picked him up and we set off to do a shakedown ride with his newly fettled bike. It was a shortish one taking in Lyth Hill, Condover and Cantlop before heading back to Gav's.

The bike seems to work well and didn't need any further tweaks. Mine could do with it though as a squealing back brake on the Raleigh lets everyone know when I am stopping.

11.7miles for me at a sociable 11.6 mph average.


----------



## geocycle (29 May 2022)

Early rain again gave way to a cool, cloudy but dry day. Headed out to the Dales, was going to ride via Lowgill but the road was still closed as it has been since October 2020. The diversions took me to Keasden and then Clapham. Took the old road to Ingleton then had a whim to ride up the hill past the caves to Chapel-le-Dale. Took a breather and spent some peaceful time in the Chapel which has nice stained glass. Then the lovely ribbon of single track tarmac that passes beneath Twistleton Scar. Lunch at bakery in Ingleton and home. Curlew and meadow pippets out in force and said hello to a reed bunting. 57 miles or 91km with 1260m of up.

Pictures of Lune Valley looking pastoral, The three peaks lurking behind a recently cut field, Chapel-le-Dale and finally a sign post with sensible clothing advice.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 May 2022)

Out on the Tricross to meet Martin at Grimston Park gates. A bit cooler today with Quite a breeze, a bit of rain but mostly decent. To Boroughbridge for coffee then a solo 20 miles to complete my Strava May Gran Fondo.
63.79 miles with an average of 16 mph.


----------



## C R (29 May 2022)

Today I was aiming for an imperial half, so plotted a route with about half the elevation of last weeks ride, only to decide at the last minute that I fancied going a different way.

The forecast was for cooler temperatures, with a small chance of scattered showers. I decided to wear a jacket, but I thought it wouldn't be cold enough to justify tights, so went with shorts.

Out at six, onto a grey autumnal looking morning, cool but dry. I was soon glad I had worn the jacket, and regretting taking the fingerless gloves.

The idea was to get to Welland via Upton, so set off through Kempsey, and then the back road via Kinnersley and Earls Croome. There's temporary lights going towards Upton just after the A38 junction, which changed to green as I approached. 

The clouds started getting darker as I went through Upton towards Welland, and it soon started spitting, and then raining properly as I was getting to the Gloucester Rd turn. I took the left towards the Common, and in here the road was quite wet, as it it had been raining for a while. It looks like I was riding into the rain . Note to self, if the forecast is for chances of rain and cool temperatures, wearing shorts is tempting fate, at least I haven't removed the mudguards yet.

There was a herd of midget cows grazing along both sides of the road, stretching for some distance, and I was a bit concerned that one of them might bolt across the road and knock me over, so rode slowly for the 300m or so that the herd was occupying, and made it in one piece to the other end. 

The next destination was Staunton, so I just had to follow the road through Berrow and Pendock. It was still raining, but not too hard, but it seemed to ease as I approached Staunton, where I turned left for Tirley. I was now aiming for Haw Bridge, and by the time I reached the bridge the rain had stopped, and the roads were fairly dry, I was also drying quickly.

Once over the Severn there's a short ascent to the A38, and then I headed towards Ashchurch via Tredington. This is a fairly quiet lane, with lots of cyclists today. There's a set of traffic lights at the A46 crossing, which don't seem to notice bikes waiting. I waited for a couple of minutes for a car to arrive and trigger the light, but none came, so I used the pedestrian crossing to get through. 

Next destination was Bredon, and then Eckington. As I was reaching Eckington there was some police action at the entrance of the caravan park, something must have happened as a few more police cars were headed that way as I continued on to Defford. 

The final stretch is up to Besford, then Wadborough and Littleworth. Going down towards Norton Church I noticed I would be about half a mile short of the half century, so went across to Hatfield, to add some distance and make sure I had the 50 miles. 

I was fully dry when I got home, just as a few drops were starting to fall, which means I managed to outride the rain 😅.

The map


----------



## a.twiddler (30 May 2022)

*29/5/22*
Not been out for a week or so so today’s the day. The Linear needs using. I hoped to get to Malpas or at least to No Mans Heath today as part of my plan to build up my daily mileage. The weather has been unpredictable -wet first thing, sunny intervals but varying amounts of cloud. A bit of a cool breeze too. A headwind, though not as strong as last time and I’d hoped that it would give some assistance on the way back.

I packed a cold drink and some snacks, checked the tyres and made sure I had the right tools. I set off about 2pm, launched uneventfully and got under way. I had on my least scruffy shoes, decent casual trousers, a t shirt and a dark blue fleece top with useful pockets. A grey cap (originally black) and my ancient track mitts completed the ensemble. The wind was in my face, unpleasantly cool under a frowning grey cloudscape. I set off on Wettenhall Road and unusually followed a small car through the lights on Wettenhall bridge, pedalling furiously to keep up momentum up the other side. This was a good start so I tried not to waste it despite the annoying head wind. I certainly was feeling a bit warmer. Keeping up a good pace, I would have expected to have been passed by now. Not so many cyclists about today. Once I’d come out of the shelter of the hedges I struggled with the wind until I reached Cholmondeston, under the railway bridge, over the canal bridge then left into the marina for a pit stop. Parked outside the toilet, took a leak, leapt on and hit the road again.
No ice cream or photo this time.

Again, while the road was winding about sheltered by hedges progress was good but once the road straightened and allegedly sloped downhill progress was disappointing against the wind. Passing through Poole a couple on a tandem came the other way up the steepening hill. I wouldn’t be surprised if the Linear was longer than the tandem but we didn’t stop to compare notes. I was strangely pleased to see someone else riding something out of the ordinary and they certainly smiled at me. I got into high gear and made the most of the downhill to the bridge then turned right soon afterwards into a lane for Poolehill. Progress improved again out of the wind though it was pleasant enough to encourage me to dawdle along. I came alongside the Shropshire Union canal and I was tempted to follow the towpath as it was heading in my direction but I spotted a banner advertising a fishing competition, and there were obviously anglers at intervals so it would have been slow progress.

I came to Henhull bridge on the Chester/Wrexham road where there is a T junction. Last time traffic was light and I was able to make a right turn over the hump of the bridge without incident but there was more traffic today, so I carefully turned left for a lay by just down the road where I could turn back up the road with a better sight line. Then I heard a squeak of tyres behind me and I got a torrent of abuse as a car went past. It’s unusual to hear tyre noise in this age of ABS and traction control. The car was a BMW. What is it about BMWs? What sort of speed might he have been doing? I carried on into the lay by, turned round so that there was a good view of the traffic and launched back over the bridge. There was a clear sign warning of the junction from the other side. I carried on to a set of traffic lights, turned left to Acton then right into Monks Lane past St. Marys church. I was curious about the moat or earthwork shown on the map which I couldn’t see last time but there was a high hedge along that side of the road with no gaps, so no luck today either. What there were plenty of today were crows. Every time I passed a patch of woodland there they were calling to each other.

I carried on along Monks Lane down a long dip and up the other side to a crossroads, straight across the A534 then stopped at a lay by on a junction with Swanley Lane and Ravens Lane. I stopped for a brief break and nibbled a choc bar.




On I went down Swanley lane. The trend seemed to be uphill in the direction I was going, not helped by the head wind and I saw my average dwindling away. It took longer than expected to cover the distance I’d estimated on the map. I passed through Chorley And came to a T junction with Wrenbury Road where I turned right, downhill then uphill across the A49 to Cholmondeley.

This started with a nice downhill but as I went further it certainly looked downhill but definitely didn’t feel like it. I was surrounded by the large trunks of a mature pine forest with purple Rhododendrons everywhere, probably part of Cholmondeley Castle estate. The cool piney smell and the calming sound of the wind in the distant tree tops should be available on prescription. 




I came to the entrance to Cholmondeley Castle Gardens, took a photo and carried on.




I reached the turning for Malpas but on looking at the map it goes a long way West before going South so I turned back to take a turning I’d previously passed for Bickley. It certainly was downhill back to the turning and I was tempted to carry on freewheeling but that way madness lies (and more uphills).

I turned for Bickley and found a very pleasant route through the lanes. Compared with the efforts I’d had to make up to now it was as if someone had turned down gravity a couple of notches for me. The uphills felt easy, the lanes were narrow but with no traffic. Eventually I came to a minor junction and the signs gave me the option of going to No Mans Heath down a long hill or the wimp’s option of turning back in the direction of Wrenbury on the flat. Despite time going faster than I’d planned, I pressed on in the direction of No Man’s Heath down a long hill to a T junction then right down a short hill. Then followed one and a half miles of of up, varying in steepness but I wondered how much further it was going to go on for by the time I reached the summit. At the top I could see a staggered junction with the A41 with a cycle path making the junction straight across for cyclists -a benefit of being on the Cheshire Cycleway. I carried on downhill on the other side until I reached the signboard for No Mans Heath.




I pondered whether to continue to the bottom of the hill then climb out on the road to Malpas just for the sake of it as it was only a couple of miles. I was aware of time galloping by and so reluctantly took a photo and turned back up the hill to the A41. I wasn’t too sure how much climbing it might take to get back to the A49, no matter how harmless it might look on the map. I enjoyed the long downhill to the bottom then stormed up the other side. Fortunately the climb on this side was more of a series of climbs, summits and dips gaining height in manageable stages and letting me build up speed before each step. I came to the A49 sooner than expected and then regretted having not pressed on to Malpas as it wouldn’t have taken as long as expected.

The lanes on the other side of the A49 aren’t well signposted and it is easy to take the recommended route which involves a loop of several unnecesary miles to the south of the more direct route to Wrenbury. It’s fine if you want to dawdle about and enjoy the lanes, not that I’m some thrustingly motivated mile muncher, but I just wanted to make up time. I took the first left turning into a lesser lane from an already small lane and just followed it. These buttercup type flowers are everywhere this year, in all the hedgerows. 




Several motorbikes passed me in the opposite direction soon after I turned on to this lane. They didn’t seem to be together but in separate groups. It was here that I started having strange sensations of unreality. I swiped at a fly that had landed on my face and it felt like someone else’s enormous hand. I carried on for a bit and then stopped to look at the map. It seemed right, just carry on for a few miles until I reached Gaunton’s Bank, turn left and I would be on the road to Wrenbury.

Meanwhile the sensations of unreality increased. My feet started disappearing from my peripheral vision and sounds started to take on an echoing quality. I haven’t had an episode of Migraine while out cycling for many years but this felt like one coming on. I fumbled in my bag for the Migraleve tablets which I always carry and took a couple. I carried on, hoping to find a bench to sit on while I recovered. My vision began to shimmer and brightly coloured geometric patterns began to appear.
Fortunately this time they were only in the periphery of my vision. I could see to get by, by constantly moving my head. It was fortunate that it happened on a quiet lane.

A white 4 X 4 came the other way with LED running lights and they were positively painful. If I look at lights during an attack they really hurt. I turned into a remote farm gateway, parked up, and leaned on the gate for a while with my eyes shut. If I take the tablets quickly enough the visual disturbances disappear in 20 minutes to half an hour and I don’t develop a debilitating headache. Otherwise it will run a course of several hours with a grinding headache with pain above either eye, nausea and a host of other horrors.

Fortunately my visual disturbances began to clear, and the nearest thing I had to a bench was the Linear, so I sat on it. When you sit on it, you can’t help wanting to ride it. So I rode it in a leisurely manner, and found it comforting. Despite all my other faculties falling apart during an episode, one thing that continues to function is my sense of balance, even if it means riding ludicrously slowly. I photographed a fingerpost that I couldn’t actually read properly though I made out that I was going in the direction of Wrenbury. 




Soon afterwards I passed someone in a fluorescent jacket on a mobility scooter, dinging my bell. He said “hi” and waved, I waved back.

I came to the junction at Gaunton’s Bank and a cheery lady digging her garden said “hi” too. Not long afterwards I was able to confirm I was on the right route as the road came parallel with the Llangollen Canal into Wrenbury-Cum-Frith (which is probably too long to put on a fingerpost without risking poking someone in the eye).




I came to a T junction with the road that goes into Wrenbury over a lift bridge over the canal. I turned right then left into a canal yard as I’d spotted a Walls sign and thought there might be a shop open. I’d just got off when a mature woman with a windlass in her hand came up to me and asked if I knew how to open the lift bridge. I was amazed that anyone would think that I wasn’t someone who had recently lost their marbles and was in the process of finding them again but I suggested that these days you probably just need to press that button. She said she’d just pressed it and nothing happened, but pressed it again. A melodramatic beeping then occurred, all the traffic stopped at the traffic lights either side and the bridge lifted. Just with one word from me! I've obviously still got some influence.

I took some photos (a shame to waste the opportunity). I reflected that it’s many years since I took a boat up the Langollen canal but it was muscle power back then, either pulling the chains to open and shut them or frantically winding your windlass handle.

The boat went, the bridge closed and I crossed the bridge to find the shop. 




Alas, it was closed so I pressed on into Wrenbury to try to find one.

I found the Post office and store, where I parked. A guy on an electric mountain bike got quite excited about the Linear, said he’d seen me in Wettenhall, how long did it take me to get here? If he meant he’d seen me today, I thought surely he could work that out? Myself, I was struggling to assemble enough words to ask for a packet of crisps and a Mars bar at the time. He kept asking about the bike, has it got two sets of steering, how do you balance etc. Normally, I’d have given him enough information to keep him going for a few weeks, but he had to make do with me showing that if you fumble about under the seat enough, the steering rod moves the front wheel so you can balance and steer. He seemed suitably impressed by that. I’m all for encouraging enthusiasm. But it’s unfortunate that he’d come across me when I’d run out of brain cells, and it would take a bit of time to fire up some more.

I set off with my Mars bar and packet of crisps hoping to find a bench or a wall to sit down in peace and chill a bit. This route back to Nantwich didn’t have much of anything once outside Wrenbury for that sort of thing but I was able to go quite well up and down the dips so I was motivated to keep on going. The anticipated following wind didn’t materialise at all. I finally found a field entrance with a row of what looked like giant Lego bricks across it, to stop fly tippers I expect. I leaned the bike and parked my posterior on one of them. My sight and perceptions were more back to normal by now, which was a very quick recovery for me. I crunched the crisps and really enjoyed the Mars bar, which I haven’t had since last year sometime. What an exciting life I do lead.

And so to launch. I was surprised to be in Nantwich in less than a mile, climbing over the steep canal bridge that announces that you’re there. 




Then a leisurely downhill to Welsh Row, Welshmans Lane and across the Chester/Wrexham road (less crammed with traffic now) into Wettenhall Lane. As I couldn't cram in the photos of Welsh Row here is the Shropshire Union aqueduct leading to Acton and the old route to the Chester road.




Could have been a bit more level.

Where oh where is my following wind? It’s blowing in your face is what it is, mush, so deal with it, right? So I dealt with it, and accepted that my average for today what with everything would be somewhat ridiculous.

On climbing out of the first dip I got cramp above my knees after tearing downhill and trying to spin up it. What worked last time was to stop spinning and use a lower cadence. In theory, it gives your circulation more time to clear lactic acid or whatever in between power strokes. My knees don’t seem to have any complaints while doing this though it’s just a solution for when it happens. Maybe with more mileage this won’t happen.

This route with its wide open spaces, many potholes and no windbreaks is not endearing itself to me. I didn’t need to stop after my break before Nantwich until I got home, so things are improving, and my mileage was 41.43 miles today. I'll try over 50 for next time, though the ability to actually walk the next day might be an important factor.

*I felt quite good the next day!

Max 23.7, average -it’s somewhat ridiculous, distance 41.43miles.

Total Ascent:
836
ft

Total Descent:
835
ft

Start Elevation:
187
ft

End Elevation:
188
ft

Min Elevation:
122
ft

Max Elevation:
353
ft

40.6 feet per mile


----------



## ianbarton (31 May 2022)

Good decision not to go to Malpas from Nomans Heath. You drop down into a valley and then there is quite a long steep uphill grind to the top of a hill. Once at the summit there is a lovely downhill run into Malpas.


----------



## a.twiddler (31 May 2022)

That's useful to know. Any alternative (ie less strenuous) routes from that direction?


----------



## DCBassman (1 Jun 2022)

Another, longer ride on the Trek Navigator. I'm enjoying the bike, although the fork must go.
Lots of cyclists today, some on relatively exotic machinery, for round here anyway. Not often I see the flash of Celeste in the flesh!
Some fun with cows above Clearbrook, lots of calves, so care taken.




Out to Burrator again tomorrow, I hope, and this time I'll take the Scott and go for 4 fast laps. Fast for me, that is...


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jun 2022)

We have agreed that our group ride on Sunday should be 70km for the jubilee and I volunteered to come up with a plan, I decided that it would be quicker for me to ride 70km than plot it on Garmin or Strava then someone better at tech stuff can copy it!
I had an idea where we could go and just needed to make it long enough. I started out to Loppington to take a different way to Ellesmere, which is where it will start on Sunday, via Lyneal passing the Lyneal Wharf and a field full of Highland cattle to join the Ellesmere road between Kettle Mere and Newton Mere. Into Ellesmere and turned off past the Marina to Lee, Bagley and Weston Lullingfields. Finding the road in Baschurch was still closed I turned off early to bypass it, I never see any traffic on this lane but it was being used as a diversion to get to Baschurch and was surprisingly busy. Turned off to Myddle, up the hill and over the road to Alderton crossing the Wem road to head down to Yorton and Grinshill which probably has some of the prettiest houses in North Shrophire.
The short stretch on the A49 was made much better by the temporary traffic lights and I managed to get to the turning to Acton Reynald with no traffic. This was also being used as a diversion from the Shawbury road and much busier than usual. Took a short detour past Moreton Corbett castle to get to Stanton and the climb up to Booley and Hodnet. More climbing up through the woods past the West Midland shooting ground complete with shooting in the distance which was a bit off putting! then joining the lane following the bottom of the hill at Hawkstone follies to Weston under Redcastle and down hill to cross the A49 and into Wem.
Not wanting to get stuck at the railway crossing I turned off to Aston and Barkers Green and back home via Tilley, Nonely and Loppington. 44 miles which was a pretty good guess but should be a bit longer on Sunday if we can get into Baschurch as a couple of miles extra will be needed due to the different starting point.
Moreton Corbett Castle


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jun 2022)

A rare mid week club tempo ride , 32 miles at 18 mph avg .Got a real kicking again as im still way off where i was pre accident and i am really demoralized as i would have easily held that pace before but now im hanging on and getting left for dead on every incline. maybe i should have gone with the "steady group " ..


----------



## a.twiddler (1 Jun 2022)

Don't be downhearted. 18 mph is something I can only dream of! It's early days yet. Just keep at it.


----------



## Alex321 (1 Jun 2022)

cyberknight said:


> A rare mid week club tempo ride , 32 miles at 18 mph avg .Got a real kicking again as im still way off where i was pre accident and i am really demoralized as i would have easily held that pace before but now im hanging on and getting left for dead on every incline



I don't think I'll ever ride at as fast an average pace as I did before my smash, but that is mainly because I am taking the narrow roads much more cautiously. My fitness isn't back to the level I can ride up hills as quickly yet, but that will come.

I'm quite pleased with how I'm getting back to it though, three days in a row with distances close to what my commute will be, so if I can do that three evenings in a row without ill-effects, I can do it in the morning then again 9 hours later to come home. Back to commuting by bike next week.

This was today's ride, very pleasant weather, mostly nice quiet roads, probably averaged about 1.5 - 2mph less overall than I would have done for the same ride pre-accident.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7239284697


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jun 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> Don't be downhearted. 18 mph is something I can only dream of! It's early days yet. Just keep at it.



i know its all relative , im getting older etc  i used to be able to hold evens for this sort of ride so when a guy whos a good 4 stone heavier rides away from you on a hill its WTF !


----------



## gavroche (2 Jun 2022)

Made the most of the sunshine today and went out on a 20 miles ride. Never been to Appledore before and was quite impressed with it. Shame that the coast is full of building sites with new houses springing up like mushrooms. 
Anyway, managed to do some 12% gradients with no trouble at all so pleased with that .


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2022)

That's June's Imperial Century Challenge qualifying ride done and dusted.
Out of the door at 6.20am to hit the Kent lanes. Temperature was showing 10degs so a little nippy to start but no need for sleeves or jacket. It didn't take long to warm up. Once in the lanes I kept on coming across fog pockets in the hollows. A pain in the arse as I had to keep stopping to wipe my glasses. A couple of hours in and the fog burned away leaving the sunshine to peek from behind the clouds which by midday had also burnt away leaving a very nice sunny second half of the ride.

So, scores on the doors.
121 miles for the day
Imperial Century month 139 in a row
6 months of 2022 done, 6 to go.






Smarden house built c1410





Smarden Church





DUCK!!!!!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jun 2022)

First turn of the pedals since April today.

The aching left leg follwing my dismounting mishap with ebike at some point turned into a pulled Achilles tendon. Strapped up with K tape that resolved itself but driving with my left foot consequently hitting the clutch pedal at an odd angle aggreviated soft tissue in my left foot.

Saw a physio last week who said to try cycling so today plucked up courage to use the ebike for some shopping trips; Asda this morning for a relatively fullish rucksack load and this afternoon Lidl for just 4 items to use up a £2 voucher and one for 15% off tea, back via Morrisons to use up 10p off fruit juice; trips that financially would not be worth doing by car. No problems pedalling and 18.2 miles with assist used for upwards section totalling 1295ft.

Outbound to Lidl along Bilton Lane I came to a rapid stop, the way ahead blocked by a panicking horse




On my inital view it was trying to kick its handler. Seemed to have been set off by a barking dog, the owner looking a bit sheepish further along with the dog. Eventually the handler calmed the horse down and beckoned me pass. 

Onto the Beryl Burton cycleway and a walker seeming to ignore my ringing of the bell and an couple of excuse mes - then I realiised he had earphones on. At the foot of its steep decent I pulled to one side to pass a group of walkers and decided stopping was the better option as the ebike skidded on some mud. Waterside Knaresborough was its normal slow process with bank holiday visitors.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (2 Jun 2022)

Big cycling bucket list check for me today, my first ever imperial century. Weather had been crap all week and wondered if we'd get out but 19° beautiful sunny weather made it so.
Broke it down into 4 lots of 25 miles with a cafe/pub stop at each. First 25 took it steady, next 25 felt good so settled in well, next 25 it all went wrong and I felt empty at times but the last 25 were completed on pure adrenaline and joy 😊 

Not something I'd want to do every week but the sense of achievement is amazing. Lots of cyclists out today enjoying the bank holiday which was amazing to see.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jun 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Big cycling bucket list check for me today, my first ever imperial century. Weather had been crap all week and wondered if we'd get out but 19° beautiful sunny weather made it so.
> Broke it down into 4 lots of 25 miles with a cafe/pub stop at each. First 25 took it steady, next 25 felt good so settled in well, next 25 it all went wrong and I felt empty at times but the last 25 were completed on pure adrenaline and joy 😊
> 
> Not something I'd want to do every week but the sense of achievement is amazing. Lots of cyclists out today enjoying the bank holiday which was amazing to see.
> ...



Well done


----------



## wafter (2 Jun 2022)

I'd planned to do a "proper" ride today but circumstances were somewhat against me..

By early evening irritation at being stuck inside on such a (now) splendid day pushed me past the malaise and out onto an off-road route near the house that I usually walk; since the roads really didn't appeal. That's usually only about 6 miles and inevitably got extended with some tow path action out to some more southerly villages then back home via a few quite roads and more tracks through farmland.

A very sedate ride of around 16 miles at 10mph but over less comfortable terrain than usual; the mindset throughout being only to sit on this glorious machine and put in as little effort as necessary for it to perambulate me around the countryside


----------



## DCBassman (2 Jun 2022)

As predicted, four laps on the Scott. Front gearing was, and is, crap. Lost count of the hours I've spent on this. May just reduce it to a double and only have 39-30 on the front. At least I might be able to make it work without it trying to grind the front cage off...

Surprising amount of upness considering I'm riding around a lake, but then this is Devon.

Very busy today, as expected. Weather fabulous. Sunburn! Great apart from one complete nobber, and the usual selection of dummies who seem to forget they are walking along a road, not a footpath.

Nobber: At the north end of the resevoir is Norsworthy bridge. It's wide enough for a large van, tops. As I'm starting the descent to it, I am passed by a, you guessed it, BMW. As I get onto the bridge, he is turning in the space beyond the road, by those parked cars. He then drives to come back across the bridge, arrogantly waving me aside. I get across, but have to dive off to one side, to the left of the X, to avoid a sideswipe. Grrr... Having observed few people around as I approached, because there can be lots of pedestrians about, I uttered choice words at considerable volume. A*sehole.
The bridge...




There will hopefully be yet more miles tomorrow, but I'll be leaving the damned Scott at home.


----------



## itboffin (2 Jun 2022)

131 miles to Christchurch and back for fish n chips by the sea ....as you do. New Forest was lovely it seems most have gone away so its was relatively quiet for a holiday. The wild life we're loving it as did we. 18 mph avg too


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Jun 2022)

Set out on a long overdue planned route up to Newark and heading back through Southwell and Nottingham. Wall to wall sunshine, great cake game, little to no wind, relaxed pace……just one of those nice days really! 

Leaving at 0730 I made the 40 mile trip up to Newark and was quite surprised to arrive there in just over 2 and a quarter hours, and about 5 minutes before the Harbour Master cafe opened up. Using that time to take a few photos of the Castle Barge and the Castle right on the River Trent, I was perched outside the cafe in the warm sunshine albeit slightly shaded and before long my coffee and cake was served up. Today’s offering was a salted caramel Victoria sponge style cake topped with a giant chocolate button and chunk of Cadbury’s caramel. Melt in the mouth, strong cake game today 11/10! 👍🥰

Heading back through the lanes towards Southwell, a long but steady drag out of there before descending into Oxton and Calverton where I had another go at George’s Hill. Not the most brutal climb I’ve ever done but taxing enough to get the HR up to beyond 200bpm! Definitely lost a yard or two of pace since last year! 

From there I dropped down the other side into Arnold and onto the Nottingham ring road. As always when riding through towns and cities average speed always tanks due to cycle lanes, traffic and junctions but then I wasn’t in a hurry in any case! 

Weaving through Long Eaton and Castle Donington, dehydration set in with about 7 miles left to go and I literally had to stop to alleviate the leg cramps I was getting! Looking down at my jersey that was covered in salt from my constant sweating and hovering over the button on my phone ready to contact Wife’s taxi for a local pickup, I composed myself and instead cracked on the last stages of the ride. Temptation to push on to get the 100 miler was quickly dissipated and I got home having done 12 miles short of target, in 5 and a half hours ish. Still a great ride all the same!


View: https://youtu.be/mJ9foAed-tI


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Big cycling bucket list check for me today, my first ever imperial century. Weather had been crap all week and wondered if we'd get out but 19° beautiful sunny weather made it so.
> Broke it down into 4 lots of 25 miles with a cafe/pub stop at each. First 25 took it steady, next 25 felt good so settled in well, next 25 it all went wrong and I felt empty at times but the last 25 were completed on pure adrenaline and joy 😊
> 
> Not something I'd want to do every week but the sense of achievement is amazing. Lots of cyclists out today enjoying the bank holiday which was amazing to see.
> ...


Well done


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jun 2022)

solo bank holiday ride , i was aiming for 45 -50 miles but unsure where to go so i just followed old familiar roads and ended up at the sweet cafe in sudbury courtyard then another 18 miles home for a total of 48 miles in the sun.Took the old school alloy boardman which is fast but stiff ( @Fnaar )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jun 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Big cycling bucket list check for me today, my first ever imperial century. Weather had been crap all week and wondered if we'd get out but 19° beautiful sunny weather made it so.
> Broke it down into 4 lots of 25 miles with a cafe/pub stop at each. First 25 took it steady, next 25 felt good so settled in well, next 25 it all went wrong and I felt empty at times but the last 25 were completed on pure adrenaline and joy 😊
> 
> Not something I'd want to do every week but the sense of achievement is amazing. Lots of cyclists out today enjoying the bank holiday which was amazing to see.
> ...




First one is the hardest, well done


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2022)

Took advantage of the Bank Holiday, to get my first June Half Century Challenge entry in. With the forecast of rain from mid afternoon, I set out just after 10, with an Easterly breeze blowing, but still pleasantly warm.

I went out through Meole Village, where a street party was being set up on one of the suburbian roads, before joining the main road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft. I turned into the breeze there, but it wasn’t too strong, through Exfords Green, where it started to rain! That wasn’t forecast, but only light stuff. I called in at Dad’s for half an hour and whilst there it rained a bit heavier for a few minutes, but soon stopped and thankfully that was the last of it on the ride.

I left Dad and went to Gonsal, having to wait a while to cross the very busy A49, then came across a road blockage, due to some pothole repairs taking place. The chaps had filled the road with their truck, but asked if I had enough room to squeeze past, which I just about did by walking the bike through.

Next was Ryton and the lane to Longnor, where I didn’t meet a single car, which was nice, did meet 6 cyclists out though and all enjoying the nice sunshine that had now made it out. I met more cyclists on the lane towards Leebotwood and I then began the long climb up Comley and Shootrough, gears were annoyingly playing up again, trying to move from 1st to 2nd gear on their own…When almost at the top, I met a couple cycling down and had a friendly “keep it going” bit of encouragement from the chap, which was nice 👍🏻.

The descent into Cardington village is always good fun, then it was onto Gretton and turning towards Church Preen and Kenley. The wind really picked up along there, being funnelled along the valley and of course it was a headwind!

From Kenley I descended to Evenwood and then turned along the Roman Rd at CoundMoor, before taking the lane that winds around to Cound. There is a good downhill section there, but the surface isn’t great. Had a bit of moment along there, as I approached an elderly lady with walking stick, from behind, who was walking out of danger on the RH side….but when I rang my bell to warn her of my presence, decided to just cross over into my path without even turning her head to look 🤦‍♂️. I managed to avoid her by swerving onto the other side that she’d come from!

The lanes to Eaton Mascott and Berrington were car free, then it was onto Betton Abbots and home via a surprisingly quiet A458. I was really surprised at how little traffic there was on the roads today, considering it was a Bank Holiday, perhaps everyone is either at the coast (where I’m heading tomorrow) or at a street party.

33.27 miles at 12.4mph avg. Really enjoyed that.

A couple of shots across the lush green land.


----------



## ianbarton (3 Jun 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> That's useful to know. Any alternative (ie less strenuous) routes from that direction?



There are a couple of possibilities. You can ride into Whitchurch and take Chester Road out to the A41. This is a busy road and you need to cross a roundabout. A short downhill section takes you to Grindley Brook where you can turn left into the Old Malpas Road, which is generally quiet and has a gentle incline up to Malpas.
Alternatively, before crossing the main road to No Mans Heath you can take a left turn along Flag Lane. After crossing the A41 cycle along Bradley Lane, which joins up with the old Malpas Road. A few more quiet lanes from Bell O'the Hill take you to the Old Malpas Road.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2022)

A ride with company today since Covid Leicester cycle chatters rides have been a rarity due to a variety of reasons but when @tallliman posted in our thread he was headed to Nice Pie today did anyone want to tag along I rearranged my weekly food shop and was in , unfortunately no one else could make it at short notice . Out the door at 0930 straight back in for arm warmers and rain jacket finally off to the meet point at Cossington. I had literally just stepped off my bike when @tallliman rolled in . A quick chat and a very rough route agreed were off . Up Humble lane out to Gaddesby across the A607 on to the rolling terrain and up the big climb of the day Ashby Foeville drop . To Great Dalby the Little Dalby ,I'm sure the last time I went this way I hit the tarmac due to ice no issues today . A couple of is it left or right here at junctions and we navigated our way along the lanes through Stapleton to Waltham on the wolds . The climb out of the village puts on the ridge of the vale of Belvoir and here we were treated to a tailwind to the cafe . Made Nice Pie still my favourite cafe but it's now alot busier than when we first started visiting and getting a bit more expensive . A very relaxed stop before more tailwind to Paudy lane which is a steady 4 mile descent but the tailwind turned to more of a cross wind . At the bottom we parted company I went left home via Mountsorrel and Rothley were I came across a road closed due to street party . I polited asked if I could wheel my bike through which everyone was happy with, a couple of hundred yard walk and I'm back riding in a car free road .Back home with 55 miles in the bag , @tallliman clocked 56 . A lovely ride chatting away it had been to long planning a future ride were hopefully we can get the whole gang back together


----------



## 8mph (3 Jun 2022)

A 9 mile ride to the North Coast of Sanday (Orkney), an hour riding around the beach, then back.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Jun 2022)

Another run out around Clearbrook to tot up 50 miles for this week, most I've done in a long time.
Weather great, incredibly busy on the trails, lots of families cycling.
Lots of moorland ponies, and, at Horrabridge, a black alapaca/lama/pushmepullyou/ whatever.


----------



## Ian H (3 Jun 2022)

Though I had ridden at least one each of 200, 300, & 600, I still needed a 400 for this year's Super Randonneur series. So Friday morning I set off for Exeter to start my Exeter-London at the recommended 12 noon.

The weather was kind and there was a stonking tail wind for the first part. I stopped quite early for lunch, and generally tried not to go too hammer & tongs at it - the reason being that I had accidentally booked the return train for after 5pm and I didn't want to hang around for too long.

In fact I finished before 12 on Friday, but found a good little Italian restaurant which occupied me for a while.

I had one puncture somewhere in the crappy gravelly lanes, but it sealed without losing much pressure.

Wells Cathedral




Riding in the dark




The route


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jun 2022)

As i was free today which is rare and sunday looks like a wash out i went out for a steadier ride and ended up at the new lands farm cafe in Hilton where i knew the clubs easy riders were headed ,By the time they arrived i had finished so i stayed a while for a chat before heading home .


----------



## theloafer (4 Jun 2022)

just a short trip today call in to see a couple of pals just made it to 30 miles ..so no ride round the block to even up 

https://www.komoot.com/tour/794262063


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jun 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Big cycling bucket list check for me today, my first ever imperial century. Weather had been crap all week and wondered if we'd get out but 19° beautiful sunny weather made it so.
> Broke it down into 4 lots of 25 miles with a cafe/pub stop at each. First 25 took it steady, next 25 felt good so settled in well, next 25 it all went wrong and I felt empty at times but the last 25 were completed on pure adrenaline and joy 😊
> 
> Not something I'd want to do every week but the sense of achievement is amazing. Lots of cyclists out today enjoying the bank holiday which was amazing to see.
> ...



well done , i need to get a century ride in this year but waiting till shoulder can take the time in the saddle


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jun 2022)

Last ride of the hols, on the tandem with the lovely Mrs T, and it's an awayday to Bala!

Unfortunately on opening the car door it became apparent it was bloomin' nithering and stayed rather grey all day long so no pics.

First up the back road up to the head of Llyn Celyn, desolate and marshy in places, lush, picturesque and bluebell bestrewn in others. An unpleasant close pass from the usual self-gratification artist in an overpowered BMW on the stretch of main road to the summit, then the swoop down to Trawsfynydd. 

What a descent! Just shy of 50mph, but wide and smooth tarmac makes it feel safe and secure, or so Mrs T tells me (honest!).

It's getting chillier by the minute, so we press on, taking the tiny mountain back road to the head of Llyn Tegin. We pause for sarnies in the lee of a copse, but quickly on and the rain starts. This was *not* in the plan. 

We now have a monstrous climb to 531m into a howling headwind and driving rain. The landscape is terrific; the plantation here is long gone and native trees and shrubs seem to have been allowed to recolonise. Behind, the Rhinogs gloriously dominate the landscape, and would even moreso were they not veiled in drizzle. 

The descent to the lake is gated, slow, steep in places, rollercoaster up and down in others, but everywhere superb views now the rain has gone, and simply glorious open landscape throughout. We meet the "Liverpool Braveheart" cycling club ascending, having earlier seen them near Llyn Celyn.

Finally, a somewhat tired return down the lake, though overtaking the steam train with a wave to the passengers and drivers. Coffee and ice cream await in Bala. 

57k, 1100m climbing or thereabouts.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jun 2022)

I was working on Thursday and Friday in beautiful weather. Today was wet cold and windy!
The lanes were decidedly winter ish, so it was a mountain bike ride.
Bridleways and lanes. Not a great deal to see. 
Just over 10 miles


----------



## buzz22 (5 Jun 2022)

After finishing shift this morning I had a couple of hours spare before I have to head back in and deliver a mental health training session to a group of fellow firefighters from across New South Wales.
I thought it was a good chance to live by the advice I give and look after my own health so my 1982 Europa got it's maiden run.
A couple of stops were made to get the seat height, set back and handle bar position just right- once this was sorted it was quickly apparent that this bike is one of the nicest bikes I've ever ridden.
The Ofmega driveline is silky smooth, and the tall gearing felt instantly familiar from when my legs were much younger.
The Modolo Corsa brakes are not quite on the same level but some new blocks should help matters.
That a mate gave me the bike because he knew it would be appreciated makes it all the more special to ride.
My usual route to Waterfall and back (31km round trip) took a few more minutes than usual but once I get used to the way the bike rides I'll get quicker.
Having said that, it had me grinning like an idiot the whole way round so who cares how fast it is!


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jun 2022)

A short 10 miles on my mountain bike. Not that much of note, a misty murky day.

On my return my somewhat scabby bike had a birthday!


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jun 2022)

buzz22 said:


> After finishing shift this morning I had a couple of hours spare before I have to head back in and deliver a mental health training session to a group of fellow firefighters from across New South Wales.
> I thought it was a good chance to live by the advice I give and look after my own health so my 1982 Europa got it's maiden run.
> A couple of stops were made to get the seat height, set back and handle bar position just right- once this was sorted it was quickly apparent that this bike is one of the nicest bikes I've ever ridden.
> The Ofmega driveline is silky smooth, and the tall gearing felt instantly familiar from when my legs were much younger.
> ...


Hope it's fairly flat where you are . What's that gearing 53/39 to a 12/23 ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> A short 10 miles on my mountain bike.



Is a "short ten miles" like 10km?

I like that; I think I'll start claiming it is, so I can say I ride a short ten miles to work.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is a "short ten miles" like 10km?
> 
> I like that; I think I'll start claiming it is, so I can say I ride a short ten miles to work.



It is miles, but it was short.


----------



## buzz22 (5 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> Hope it's fairly flat where you are . What's that gearing 53/39 to a 12/23 ?



I won't be hitting too many hills, it's 42/53 to 13/21. The regular route I ride is fairly flat so if I stick to that I'm ok.


----------



## gavgav (6 Jun 2022)

I’m up in Wales for a few days and @Rickshaw Phil has joined me for some cycling.

The weather hasn’t been kind to us so far and we awoke to rain on Sunday morning. Things had dried up a bit, by lunchtime, so we set off for a ride, knowing we’d likely get wet at some stage. I’d got a hilly route in mind, that Phil hadn’t done before. 

We set off and despite already being wrapped up against the cold, soon had to both stop to put a 3rd upper layer on 🥶 Was it really June, or more like the November it felt like?!

We straightaway began the climbing up to Pen yr Allt Fawr, which is a long and at times steep one. There are normally very good views out over the coastline, but that was tempered today by the low cloud and then the rain that decided to start falling in the climb. By the time we reached the summit and viewpoint it was chucking it down and we donned waterproof jackets. 

Phil at the summit




There are quite a few gates to contend with, but the descent down the valley from the summit is good fun, passing Rhaeder Nantcol Waterfalls as we did so, arriving down at Llanbedr.




We then began the climb back up to Cwm Bychan, a more gentle climb, interspersed with some steeper short pulls. The road follows the Coed Artro and is beautiful amongst the trees. We stopped for photos on occasion.









We eventually arrived up at Cwm Bychan, which is a stunning place, away from the beaten track enough that it never seems to get too busy either. Today, with the rain that was falling and cold wind blowing off the Cwm, we were alone up there, but after getting to the far end of the lake and then doubling back, we didn’t hang around for long. We did pause at a more sheltered point by a waterfall.




Whilst there, 2 cyclists came up and said hello, but strangely turned back at the gate, rather than going on the extra half mile to the Cwm. Maybe they’d had enough of the rain.

Thankfully the rain stopped as we descended back down to Llanbedr, giving chance for things to dry off a bit. We had the choice of the main road back, or another steep climb, from there but decided on the climb as the main road would likely still be busy with weekenders heading back home after the Jubilee celebrations.

The climb up through Coed Artro forest is a real pull, but I think we would have made it up in one go, which I’ve not done before, had a car not come up behind us and necessitated us pulling over. There is then some rolling lanes through farmland, before we descended back down the steep climb we’d started on and arrival back at base.

Despite the rain and cold, we made the most of it and enjoyed 21.39 miles with a decent 1962 feet of climbing.

Hoping for better weather over the next couple of days.


----------



## Brandane (6 Jun 2022)

My ride at the weekend. The 5 ferries ride, which I have been meaning to do for a while. So called because, well, the ride incorporates 5 ferries!

Ferry number 1.... Ardrossan, Ayrshire, to Brodick, Isle of Arran.






There follows a 15 mile cycle including a long climb from Sannox over to Lochranza, where you catch ferry number 2, a 20 minute crossing to Claonaig on the Mull of Kintyre.






A 10 mile cycle takes you to Tarbert, where I had booked a night "glamping" at the very pleasant Tarbert Holiday Park. As a side trip I went exploring the forestry tracks above Tarbert and discovered some magnificent views.











After a reasonable night's sleep, I set off for ferry number 3, Tarbert to Portavadie (Cowal).






There was a yachting regatta taking place in Tarbert, so this piper was playing at the harbour entrance.






No, he wasn't playing Mull of Kintyre!

The longest and hardest part of the ride then follows, 19 miles from Portavadie to Colintraive. The climb out of Tighnabruiach is long, but you are rewarded with this view from the top, looking down the Kyles of Bute. Stunning, and the pics cannot do it justice.











Ferry number 4 at Colintraive. You could just about throw a stone across this narrow part of the Kyles of Bute. A few minutes later you are on the Isle of Bute:






There is then a 9 mile ride on the Isle of Bute, which can be extended by taking various routes available on the island, but I took the direct route and visited 2 of my brothers on the island, which happens to be where I was born all those 60 years ago!
So to ferry number 5, and the half hour crossing to Wemyss Bay. The ferry was mobbed, thanks to the weather and holiday weekend:






From Wemyss Bay, it's a 6 mile ride home. Avoiding the crazy traffic on the narrow A78 involves a couple of extra climbs, but worth it. The views are better too! A good couple of days on the bike/ferries. Most people will do this ride in a day, but IMHO it's far too nice to rush, and be chasing the clock all day to try and catch the various ferries.


----------



## C R (6 Jun 2022)

After having two rides scuppered over the bank holiday, one because the alarm didn't wake me up, the other by the weather, I took advantage of my birthday holiday for a spin before going out to lunch with the delicious Mrs C R.

I faffed about too much setting off, so was limited to about an hour and a half of riding time. Local loop via Pershore was the solution. A bit over 27 miles for the first ride of my fifth decade, quite enjoyable, though a couple of drivers got a bit too close. 

The map


----------



## gavgav (6 Jun 2022)

Day 2 of cycling in Wales and despite there still being thick cloud, it was dry and a little milder than yesterday, so we started out in t-shirts, but still not shorts weather. 

More hills were the order of the day, on another new route for @Rickshaw Phil, one I’ve only done once before. We set off down the main road to Llanbedr, which was quiet and then climbed up through Pentre Gwynfryn, to join some of yesterdays route, for a short while, before we turned off in the direction of Harlech and began the more serious climbing. We’d not long been climbing, when we met the dustbin lorry, which filled the narrow road and so we had to drop back to a gateway to let them through. There are a couple of gradient arrows up that road, but great views over the coast.









We reached the crossroads and then continued up over the mountain pass, with stunning views either side, of mountains, including Rhinog Fawr, Rhinog Fach and Snowdon in the distance, plus the Llyn Peninsula coast. Lunch was taken at the summit and we both gazed at the view whilst munching away.
























Next is the exhilarating descent down to Eisengrugg, with multiple single and double gradient arrows. Phil was a bit more daring with the speed than me, so got away a bit, before I caught him up at the gate and then a 1 in 4 drop down to the main road was highlighted by the burning smell coming from my brakes 😬 We’d dropped just over 900ft in about 2 miles.

The main road from there, up towards Harlech, was nice to cruise along on the flat for a while, with very little traffic, before we wound our way up the climb, into the Town Centre. It’s a pull up there, but that’s the least hilly route there is to get there! We had a plan to stop for homemade ice cream, at the best shop there is in the area, for me, just up from the castle. I enjoyed a very nice Salted Caramel waffle cone 😍















We then looped around to the facilities, for a comfort stop and then get another gradient arrow climb up out of Harlech, along Ffordd Uchaf, then the descent down to Llanfair. There is a short section along the cycle way that runs parallel to the very busy A470, as far as Pensarn, where we were following the NCN route 8 on lanes again through Pant Goleu, back to Llanbedr.

I chose to take the main road back from there, as the other routes were back along gradient arrow roads and my legs were complaining by now, of 2 days of hills. That wasn’t a pleasant few miles, as we had at least 3 morons providing us a with very close passes, plus 2 of them straight into the path of oncoming traffic. That road really does attract idiots.

Back in Dyffryn I turned us off 1 junction sooner than intended, but no harm done as it ended up on the road we wanted, via a couple of residential streets.

The sun had started to come out during the last few miles, which warmed things up again and we’d had a good ride of 20.74 miles and 1858 ft of climbing.


----------



## gavgav (6 Jun 2022)

C R said:


> After having two rides scuppered over the bank holiday, one because the alarm didn't wake me up, the other by the weather, I took advantage of my birthday holiday for a spin before going out to lunch with the delicious Mrs C R.
> 
> I faffed about too much setting off, so was limited to about an hour and a half of riding time. Local loop via Pershore was the solution. A bit over 27 miles for the first ride of my fifth decade, quite enjoyable, though a couple of drivers got a bit too close.
> 
> ...



Happy Birthday 👍🏻


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2022)

gavgav said:


> Day 2 of cycling in Wales and despite there still being thick cloud, it was dry and a little milder than yesterday, so we started out in t-shirts, but still not shorts weather.
> 
> More hills were the order of the day, on another new route for @Rickshaw Phil, one I’ve only done once before. We set off down the main road to Llanbedr, which was quiet and then climbed up through Pentre Gwynfryn, to join some of yesterdays route, for a short while, before we turned off in the direction of Harlech and began the more serious climbing. We’d not long been climbing, when we met the dustbin lorry, which filled the narrow road and so we had to drop back to a gateway to let them through. There are a couple of gradient arrows up that road, but great views over the coast.
> View attachment 647929
> ...


Looks like a great trip in a lovely part of the world! Nothing changes with the weather, looks similar to my Snowdonia ride a couple of months back, warm bright sunshine when I left Chester, cloudy and freezing west of Bala.


----------



## C R (7 Jun 2022)

gavgav said:


> Happy Birthday 👍🏻



Thank you.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jun 2022)

Happy Birthday @cr 🎂
If I've read that correct slightly disappointed you didn't do 50km for your 50th


----------



## theloafer (7 Jun 2022)

ride out to the coast . started off well wrapped up (June and still in leggings ) went via NCN1 at Wynyard and the castle Eden cycleway but once we arrived the sun made an appearance  . the return route was for speed the A179 past Hart and picked up the the cycle way we came in on . then on to Grindon over the A177 to stillington- great stainton then on to aycliffe 55 miles 

https://www.komoot.com/tour/798519295


----------



## C R (7 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> Happy Birthday @cr 🎂
> If I've read that correct slightly disappointed you didn't do 50km for your 50th



Not half as disappointed as I was, I wasted too much time getting ready and I just couldn't fit the distance in the remaining time. 

I had grand plans for two imperial halves over the long weekend, but on Thursday my alarm didn't go off, and Sunday was a wash out, so lucky to get those 27 miles in yesterday. At least I got a park run PB in my last run in the 45 to 49 age group.


----------



## gavgav (7 Jun 2022)

Day 3 of cycling in Wales with @Rickshaw Phil and his last day up here, so we took to a tried and tested route that has a bit of everything, including finally some sunshine and pleasant warmth, out of the breeze, so shorts were donned.

We set off down the main road to Barmouth, not too bad considering how busy it was and then dropped down to the promenade. We got held up for a short while, by temporary traffic lights, before climbing up out of the town and crossing Barmouth bridge, which was busy with walkers. They’ve also replaced some of the rotting planks, since I last crossed it and unfortunately they seem to have made it even rougher! 





We paused for a comfort stop, at Morfa Mawddach and unfortunately my bike decided to spontaneously slide down against the wall and scraped paint off the frame 🤬🤬 I wasn’t in the best of moods after that, for a few miles up the estuary, but the beautiful scenery helped me get back to enjoying myself again.









The Mawddach Trail was busy with cyclists, the majority of whom were in a cheery mood and some walkers who seemed to all be miserable! We arrived at Dolgellau and decided to stop for lunch, on the opposite side of the cricket pitch, for a change and found a stone circle. It didn’t look particularly ancient and a quick google tells me that it was built in 1948, ready for the National Eisteddfod of Wales which was held there the following year.




We set back off through the Town Centre and then began the steep climb up Ffordd Bodlondeb, into the foothills of Cader Idris. It’s a tough climb, not helped by 40 very hilly miles over the past 2 days, but we wound our way up, arriving eventually at Cregennan Lakes, my favourites spot in Wales. There were a few cows around where I normally stop and so we continued to the car park area and took some photos from a different angle for a change.














We then climbed away from the lake, enjoying the stunning view back over Barmouth, before enjoying the descent of around 800ft in just over a mile.




We had a short section on the main road to Arthog and then rejoined the Mawddach Trail, to retrace our steps over the bridge, which was a bit quieter now, other than a bottleneck near the Troll (no not a typo!!) House. We then had the misfortune to have to pull over, due to the sound of motorbikes crossing behind us. 3 German plated bikes had driven over the bridge!! I couldn’t believe their nerve and shouted at them to point out they shouldn’t be crossing the bridge, but they either didn’t care or didn’t speak any English, probably the former 😡

I’d had a text message off Dad, just as we’d crossed the bridge, to say he was in Barmouth, on the prom, having enjoyed an ice cream, which was where we were also heading. So we dropped back down and along the front, with me spotting Dad as we did. He joined us at the ice cream shop and looked after the bikes whilst we made our purchase. A White Chocolate Mountain cone for me today, very nice sat in the sun it was as well.

We then climbed back up to the main road and headed back up to Dyffryn, busy along there again but only 1 fairly close pass from an Audiot who was about to then overtake a car that was slowing down in front of them to turn right, but he luckily thought better of it.

A very enjoyable 33.32 miles and 1454ft of climbing. A great 3 days, with weather of all sorts but good fun.


----------



## buzz22 (8 Jun 2022)

I had plans to start increasing my distance today but 13 degrees with a strong icy wind (cold for Sydney) kept me off the more exposed highway.
Instead I dipped into the more protected environment of the Royal National Park and did some hill work on my 80's Shimano tricolor equipped "Throwback".
The recent addition of my 'BB' sticker on the head tube (intended to stand for "Buzz's bike", my sons say it stands for "Big Bastard") made unsurprisingly no difference to the torture this particular hill smacks me with every time, and I cursed the designers and their descendants once again as I ground my way up.
All was forgiven when I reached the top and headed for home, the brutal headwind on the way out now a very welcome tailwind.
40km total at around a 23km/h average was a little slower than I hoped but I'll blame the wind. Or the cold. Or the hill.


----------



## flake99please (8 Jun 2022)

Just about wiped out by some daffodil coming home from work today. Indicating to turn right, overtaken on my right as I make my manoeuvre. Bounced off his front wing, ribs are very sore after his wing mirror clipped me. Driver didn’t stop, but I should have their registration thanks to the driver behind having a dashcam fitted. 

Luckily this driver was one of our local GPs doing his rounds, so after a quick assessment suggested a chest x-ray. Sitting in A&E at the moment. He said he will send the footage over tonight, as well as call me to see how I am. 

The bike appeared fine, as I walked the 200 odd meters home from the incident. I will check it out thoroughly when time allows.


----------



## ianbarton (8 Jun 2022)

flake99please said:


> Luckily this driver was one of our local GPs doing his rounds, so after a quick assessment suggested a chest x-ray. Sitting in A&E at the moment. He said he will send the footage over tonight, as well as call me to see how I am.
> 
> The bike appeared fine, as I walked the 200 odd meters home from the incident. I will check it out thoroughly when time allows.


At least the bike was OK I hope you didn't have to wait too long in A&E. A friend of mine came off his motorbike a couple of weeks ago. The next morning his ribs were sore, so he went to A&E. He had to wait 17 hours before he was seen by the doctor who had been working on his own. Two broken ribs, but needed no further treatment.


----------



## ianbarton (8 Jun 2022)

The first sunny day for a while where the wind wasn't blowing. I set off for Wem on my usual route through Prees. I turned left by the church and lost all the height I had just gained crossing the A49 for the second time. Passing Wem industrial estate and the level crossing I pulled up at the library cafe for lunch. The sandwich was its usual high quality and after a second Americano I was sorting out my bike outside the cafe. The phone rang and it was Her Indoors who had been out to see a relative. "Where are you", in an angry tone. "I told you not to lock the door because I couldn't find the car keys with the back door key on them". The fact that three other keys hung up in the kitchen she could have taken didn't impress her. 

I said it would be about an hour before I got back. This was a lie because it would take about 90 minutes  I set off for home and my pulse rate was in the red almost all the way back. She had gone to the supermarket and arrived back a few minutes after I got home. Another tongue lashing!

Despite the "Unfortunate event" I really enjoyed the ride. Almost no wind and sunny all the way round. A total of 56km and 400 metres of climbing.

Wem library cafe on the right.


----------



## a.twiddler (8 Jun 2022)

Lessons to be learnt.
1) Turn your phone off. Why spoil your day by worrying in advance about the shoot sandwich that will probably await you anyway. 
2) The Husband is always wrong, especially for turning his phone off. "I could be dead!" Obviously isn't, judging by the sound level.
3) The Husband is always wrong even if he has not got psychic powers. Just because he hasn't, doesn't mean he isn't wrong.
4) The Husband is always wrong even when he knows he's irrefutably right. Just not often wise to say so. This is a land beyond logic.
5) The Husband is always wrong.


----------



## AndreaJ (8 Jun 2022)

I have finally decided to try clipless pedals and today was my first attempt with them. I have managed thousands of miles perfectly well on flat pedals but have been persuaded that clipless will be better/easier/faster! 
I did the usual practice by a wall so that you can’t fall before venturing into the garden ( for the soft landing on the grass😂) , managed to fall twice ☹️ before deciding it would probably be easier on the quiet lanes.
I headed off towards Northwood and turned off to Bettisfield through to Hanmer, Breadon Heath and Welshampton. Stuck to the quiet way down the lanes to Brown Heath and Loppington, across to Horton, Ryebank, Edstaston and remembering that the lane home was shut at one end headed back towards Northwood and home. 26 miles and only one bad moment on a hill. 
I’m sure it would be better/easier/faster if you didn’t fall off🤣 although it was definitely better on the road than in the garden. More practice planned before any group rides!


----------



## C R (9 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> I have finally decided to try clipless pedals and today was my first attempt with them. I have managed thousands of miles perfectly well on flat pedals but have been persuaded that clipless will be better/easier/faster!
> I did the usual practice by a wall so that you can’t fall before venturing into the garden ( for the soft landing on the grass😂) , managed to fall twice ☹️ before deciding it would probably be easier on the quiet lanes.
> I headed off towards Northwood and turned off to Bettisfield through to Hanmer, Breadon Heath and Welshampton. Stuck to the quiet way down the lanes to Brown Heath and Loppington, across to Horton, Ryebank, Edstaston and remembering that the lane home was shut at one end headed back towards Northwood and home. 26 miles and only one bad moment on a hill.
> I’m sure it would be better/easier/faster if you didn’t fall off🤣 although it was definitely better on the road than in the garden. More practice planned before any group rides!



I started using clipless about a year and a half ago, mostly because my feet tended to fly off the pedals during fast descending. However, over time, my pedalling technique has definitely changed without me noticing, because now when riding my commuter with flat pedals I need to make a conscious effort to not pull off the pedals. 

In summary, I didn't think it would make a lot of difference, but it definitely does.


----------



## Donger (9 Jun 2022)

Just a 7 miler today, but something a bit different for me, as the Women's Tour of Britain came to town with a stage finish in Gloucester. I set off for the docks via our local canal bridge and a public footpath that I had never known was there ..... running parallel to the canal and meeting up with Rea Lane near the banks of the Severn at Hempsted. I wasn't completely convinced bikes were allowed, so I did this bit a little furtively. A nice little patch of woodland where I was accompanied by the sound of a cuckoo.




I'd set off in a hailstorm and then ridden in gloriously sunny weather, only to arrive in Gloucester docks to find a monsoonal downpour sweeping waves of water across the pavements. I ducked into a hospitality tent with a bunch of sliltwalking cyclists until the worst had passed




I picked my way to a nice spot right on the finishing line, where I was able to keep an eye on my bike, and my mate Simon turned up on foot to join me. Got there just in time to see the finish of the stage.









We stuck around to watch the presentations ....




... and then wandered around behind the scenes chatting to some of the police outriders and watching the team buses leave.









I was under orders to get myself home on time as we were off out to a gig in Bristol later on, so we made tracks across the docks to fit in a swift pint at Tank before going home. On the way, we caught a bit of the BMX exhibition that was going on in the docks.




All in all, I have to say I was quite impressed with the slick operation being put on for the stage finish. The men's tour has a finish in the same place in September, but I reckon I'll probably ride over to a good hillside location instead to watch that one going through the county. I've always been on holiday in France when the Tour of Britain comes nearby, so I have some catching up to do. Just the 7 miles today, but I think I'll get out for a proper ride on Thursday.
EDIT: I've just watched the stage on TV, and it shows like an A-Z of Mark Rigby's Tewkesbury audaxes ..... like an amalgam of the best bits of my favourite three 100km audaxes, with other very familiar parts of our Kingsway CC club rides thrown in. Showed part of my home patch in a very good light. I have suffered up those two Cat 2 climbs up Worrall Hill and Speech House several times. I just can't believe the climb up St White's Rd in Cinderford wasn't categorised!


----------



## wafter (9 Jun 2022)

Some cracking efforts on here as always - especially @gavgav who seems to be smashing it out of the park 


Some less spectacular progress from my part of the world; but progress all the same. After awaking bang on 7am after a particularly effective anxiety dream, it was clear that the day could only be anything other than utterly miserable if a ride was had to put a bit more distance between the black dog and I; and expend some of the grotty, carb-fuelled nervous energy I'd amassed since the beginning of the week.

By 10 I'd managed to drag myself out into the sunny outside; taking the same route as last time down the bridleway near the house and stopping to have a conversation with one of my neighbours; who apparently runs and old Surly of some description 

The rain's been fairly heavy of late and unlike last time the fat Conti slicks really struggled at times on the slimy surface of the otherwise hard-packed mud; especially on off-camber bits which gave a few twitchy moments.

Once reached the tow path was uncompromisingly bumpy as usual, with additional "fun" provided by the aforementioned slimy, muddy surface and some areas that were so overgrown I had to push the brake levers forward from the rear to prevent the intrusive foliage braking on my behalf as it impacted upon / became entangled with the front of the bike.

Once I got off the tow path the weather had turned decidely overcast and muggy, but the (relatively) flat and consistent surface of the road and opportunity for comfortable, steady cadence once again was appreciated.

I extended the ride further than last time to include a few more villages and bridleways where possible; and while the bike as it stands makes these possible at all compared to a road bike, the tyre choice remains far from ideal and has encouraged me to put my hand in my pocket and build up the spare set of wheels with another cassette, disks and some more capable rubber on this terrain.

In numbers I managed about 27.5 miles at around 11.7mph; with only around 1300ft of elevation change; presuambly due to the tow path content. While things remain far from splendid as usual I feel both mentally and physically lighter and owe the bike a debt of gratitude for levelling me out and beating the malaise into submission for a day or two.

*EDIT* - a couple of photos having subjected myself to the ordeal of getting them off my hateful POS work phone.

It's also great to see the Croix de Fer massive well-represented in this thread


----------



## ianbarton (9 Jun 2022)

AndreaJ said:


> I did the usual practice by a wall so that you can’t fall before venturing into the garden ( for the soft landing on the grass😂) , managed to fall twice ☹️ before deciding it would probably be easier on the quiet lanes.


Try loosening the cleats a bit. Also always unclip one foot a few yards before it becomes essential. Nothing worse than trying unclipping right on a junction only to discover the cleat has somehow stiffened up and you end up sprawling on the floor. Same advice going up very steep hills. You can end up going so slow that you can't manage to unclip before falling over. I have all those tee shirts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jun 2022)

As @gavgav has mentioned, I've been over at the coast with him for a few days so a bit of catching up to do again.

Thursday 2nd: I hadn't managed to get a ride in for a few days so when an errand needed to be run I decided to use the bike and make a ride of it afterwards. Having dropped off the item I needed to deliver I headed into the centre of Shrewsbury and through the Quarry which was busy with people enjoying a sunny Bank Holiday so was quite slow going. I then took the shared path alongside Smithfield Road before heading past the old prison and out of town via Castlefields and along the canal path. There were plenty of people around the weir but then it got quieter as I headed away from town.

It was a pleasant trip to Upton Magna, Atcham and Cross Houses. I thought I'd have a change from my usual route at Berrington and headed to Boreton. The ford was low enough that I could have ridden through it but I took to the footbridge as usual knowing that the ford is part cobbled and may be slippy.

The lane through Allfield made a change from going through Condover and allowed a view of the main road which looked a bit busy so I went over Lyth Hill.

An enjoyable 22.6 miles at 12.2 mph average. Very enjoyable, especially as I hadn't anticipated getting out.





Folk out enjoying The Quarry in some decent Bank Holiday weather.





Hercules has seen it all before.





Just visiting - honest.





Upton Magna.





Sunken lane between Berrington and Boreton.





Poppies near Condover.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jun 2022)

Sunday: As @gavgav has already mentioned it was a damp start to the day. We waited round to see if the weather improved and headed out when it looked like things were drying up.

Neither of us had anticipated how cold it was and we'd gone less than half a mile before deciding that an extra layer was needed. As we climbed up into the hills on lanes that are completely new to me it started to rain lightly. It wasn't too bad at first but by the time we got to the viewpoint at Pen Yr Allt Fawr it was quite wet so waterproof layers went on and stayed on for most of the rest of the ride.

I enjoyed exploring lanes I've never been on before round to Cwm Bychan and thought that the scenery was great despite the weather, although it would have been better still on a sunny day.

21.4 miles on my speedo at 9mph average. 





Up at the viewpoint. We are enjoying it, honest.





Another view from Pen Yr Allt Fawr.





Waterfall where Afon Cwmnantcol joins Afon Artro.





Following Afon Artro up the valley.















Alongside the lake at Cwm Bychan.










Majestic scenery despite the weather at Cwm Bychan.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jun 2022)

Monday: It was a drier and warmer day which was good for heading along more hilly lanes that I haven't ridden before on a route round to Harlech. As Gav mentions, we started off with shirts on but didn't risk shorts. The first stint on the main road was much as we would expect traffic-wise and we covered the first few miles a lot quicker than the previous day. Turning off in Llanbedr we headed onto the road that goes to Cwm Bychan but turned off just over a third of the way up the road, signposted to Harlech (with a pause on the way to adjust a rubbing brake).

As mentioned, we hadn't been climbing for too long before meeting the bin wagon coming down the hill on a lane that was much too tight a squeeze for my liking so we turned back to the nearest farm entrance.

As we climbed the hill it got cooler and more exposed to the wind so a fleece was wanted before we got to the highest point of the trip which had a great view to look at while we had a bite of lunch. I led when we moved on again and had enjoyed the descent until I noticed that Gav wasn't in sight. He was fine but taking it a little more cautiously than I had been so I followed him after that. It's a long descent with several gradient arrows on the map so I shouldn't really have been surprised by the strong smell of hot brakes from Gav's bike.

At the bottom of the hill we joined the B road into Harlech. This starts out flat and was really quiet initially so I enjoyed it. As it starts to climb into town the traffic picked up but was mostly well behaved. We enjoyed the ice creams from the shop near the castle (honeycomb for me). We'd passed the top of Fordd Penllech (the steepest street in the UK) and I was a bit tempted to try riding it, but not this time.

To avoid the main road there is more climbing to get out of Harlech then some nice descending. We made use of the cycle path alongside the main road this time but it was quiet enough we could have stayed on it, then we turned off onto another lane that runs parallel but is more hilly. While here, what I first thought was a bumblebee flew alongside me before I noticed that the body was too elongated and realised that it was a hornet. Big aren't they - wouldn't want to be stung by that!

We'd had enough hills for this trip so took the flatter main road to get back. Alright but the traffic wasn't all as well behaved as earlier. We turned off a junction too early but it was fine as it did connect to where we wanted to be and got us away from the traffic.

20.6 miles at 9.3 mph average.










A couple of shots from the climb after Werngron.





On our way to the summit.





The view from our lunch stop. On the far side of the estuary you can just make out Porthmadog in the distance on the left and on the right is Portmeirion (famous for 60s tv series The Prisoner).










A couple of shots from our stop at Harlech.


----------



## Mike_P (9 Jun 2022)

ianbarton said:


> Same advice going up very steep hills. You can end up going so slow that you can't manage to unclip before falling over.


The one time I forgot to unclip going up a steepening hill it did will me on to make it to the summit where I unclipped and safely collapsed. Had an interesting incident at a roundabout of A roads when as I stopped I clipped back in accidentally and consequently practiced a track stand, thankfully just as that practicing was heading to terminal a gap opened up on the roundabout.
Stacks of eBike trips since last posting on here, all with some shopping or work element including a trip to Halfords on behalf of the car. Seems that's going to be the case for some time as whilst the foot pain had disappeared it was replaced by a more noticeable issue at the ankle which presumably was disguised by the foot issue. Saw the physio again who declared damaged ligaments, do plenty of walking and cycling but I doubt going up a steepish hill will be a good idea not on the eBike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jun 2022)

Tuesday: A much nicer day all round with sunshine and warmth. We headed off to ride along the Mawddach Trail to Dolgellau then up the long climb to Llynnau Cregennan before dropping back down to Barmouth.

We went for shorts and t-shirts which was a little on the cool side once we started moving but we soon warmed up. The main road traffic wasn't too bad then we dropped down to the promenade and into Barmouth. There had been a headwind on the way so we looked forward to having it helping on the way back.

It's been a while since I last rode over Barmouth Bridge and it does seem rougher since the restoration work done recently. I think it's because the new planks aren't the same thickness as the old ones.

We had a "pit stop" at Morfa Mawddach and it was galling to see Gav's bike just slip down the wall it was leaned against while I was stood _just _too far away to do anything to prevent it. The bike's first real battle scar I believe and it's a big one.

The Mawddach Trail is always a good ride but particularly so with the scenery looking fabulous in the sunshine. There were a good lot of people about although we couldn't help noticing how many of the walkers looked as though they weren't really enjoying themselves. Possibly they hadn't realised how long the trail is?

At Dolgellau we paused by the cricket pitch for our lunch then tackled the climb out of town (signposted Cader Idris) which is steep right from the off. Further up it does become a bit more rolling as it heads through some great scenery. There was hardly any traffic on the way which was good as it gave us the chance to chat but when three German registered motorbikes came past not far from the top it was a good chance to pause for a drink before tacking the last bit.

At Llynnau Cregennan it was as busy as I've ever seen it, but not surprising given the sunny weather. Once we'd enjoyed the view we started on the descent which also has great views from the top then becomes interesting as we lose all the height we'd gained in only about a mile down a twisty gated lane.

We rejoined the Mawddach Trail, retraced our steps to Barmouth Bridge and had a slow crossing due to so many other people walking and cycling. We'd got most of the way across before I noticed the sound of engines behind us which was (I believe) the same three German registered motorbikes we'd seen earlier. Not cool guys! I know we all make mistakes but you _must _have realised at some point before the bridge that this path wasn't intended for your chunky touring motorbikes.

We enjoyed an ice cream on the promenade (mint choc chip this time) before heading back to the main road which was a bit busier than earlier so prompted us to take the narrow shared-use path rather than being hassled by traffic.

33.1 miles at 10 mph average according to my speedometer. A great way to finish the visit before I had to head for home.





Barmouth Bridge.





A look back towards the bridge now that we've joined the Mawddach Trail.





Headed along the trail.





At Penmaenpool.





Climbing up into the hills.





One of the vistas en route to Cregennen.





Further up the valley and looking back where we have come from.





Up at Cregennen Lakes.





Looking towards Barmouth before we start our descent. We're roughly 800 feet up at this point.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jun 2022)

This was a ride from last Saturday. A lovely ride in The Yorkshire Dales starting out from Middleham where my friends, Martin & Gaynor had come to stay for the jubilee weekend.
28.8 miles with an average of 14 mph.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jun 2022)

My regular morning commute of 6.7 miles on Tuesday with an average of 16.6 mph followed by an extended ride home of 28 miles with an average of 16.1 mph. Fab ride and a beautiful early evening.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Jun 2022)

Todays regular morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17.3 mph followed by an extended ride home. A slightly different route out to Askham Bryan and Copmanthorpe on the outskirts of York, 25.6 miles with an average of 16.3 mph. No ride photos today just a pic of my dog who has got into the habit of jumping on the kitchen unit to greet me when I arrive home!


----------



## buzz22 (10 Jun 2022)

Another sunny day in Sydney, 13 degrees and windy so I chose to duck into Royal National Park again and do some hill work.
The thing with having 11 bikes now is the need to make them all a bit different so I can justify keeping them all. That is how my Giant CFR 3 came about, I bought it purely for the frame and with some parts from my spares stash it was built for climbing.




I headed down the hill, the RSX brakes on Mavic Aksium rims doing a great job of slowing for the corners on the roughly 4km descent.
Once down the bottom I had a quick break:




I headed about 3km back up the hill to the entry station and was feeling strong so decided to give the hill another go.




Another quick break down the bottom and time for the long climb back up.
It was a good mental boost to do the extra climb and still feel strong, all up 46km with some decent climbing at an average just over 20km/h.
The 1 x 7 drivetrain (42 front and 28-12 rear) suits the purpose well. I could probably go slightly smaller on the front but then I'd run out of gears up high so I'll just train harder.


----------



## Alba Zeus (10 Jun 2022)

Still geting back to fitness after COVID so relativley flat bimble along a local bike path.

Nothing exciting but nice to get out.

Have some time off next week so have North Arran route planned.


----------



## Alba Zeus (10 Jun 2022)

@Spiderweb Where did you take your strava picture from in your post? Is it a screenshot from the app etc?


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Jun 2022)

Alba Zeus said:


> @Spiderweb Where did you take your strava picture from in your post? Is it a screenshot from the app etc?



Hi, yes just a screen shot from the app. Click on the share (top right square with arrow) then reduce the size from image below to show just the map with the ride info.


----------



## Alba Zeus (10 Jun 2022)

Thanks mate


----------



## geocycle (10 Jun 2022)

First long ride of June due to family events. Had decided to take a day off some time ago with a view to cycling in the Eden Valley, unfortunately forgetting about Appleby horse fair. Then I decided on Dales but woke up to very strong winds from the SW. A rapid change of plan took me on a linear route eastward to Skipton. Normally I’d take the Yorkshire route via Malham but was concerned about the exposure to winds so instead went south to the Ribble Valley and deepest Lancashire. Harris End fell was hairy with cross winds but I got to Bleasdale ok, then on to Longridge and Clitheroe. Clitheroe seemed busy as it was Friday not a weekend but had a snack from a bakery. Winds were better with distance from the coast but still pleased they were behind me. I was then in new territory, first to Downham and an ice cream then on to Barnoldswick along some very minor roads. It was hillier than I thought and the climb of Stoney Bank outside Earby was challenging toward the end of the ride. Finally a fast descent into Skipton and train home. 52 miles or 84 km with 1600m of climbing.

Pictures are of Ribble Valley looking suitably bucolic, sheep blocking a gated road and then the view from Elslack Moor looking toward Skipton.


----------



## theloafer (10 Jun 2022)

i had a ride over to Tudhoe cemetery to have a chat with a great friend who now resides there...






typical of me i went the scenic route.. boy was it windy still got 44 miles done







https://www.strava.com/activities/7285598203


----------



## Spiderweb (10 Jun 2022)

Another two rides today. My morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17.7mph.
A 4pm finish and a lovely afternoon so out on the Tricross for an extended ride home. Wighill, Healaugh, Askham Bryan, Copmanthorpe and on to my usual stop overlooking the Ouse at Naburn.
I then took the Sustrans cycle path which has just been resurfaced and is almost finished. Found my way to Selby then home via Wistow Lordship, Cawood and Ulleskelf.
Great ride but struggled in the headwind which was real blustery at times.
36 miles with an average of 15 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jun 2022)

A dozen miles on my mountain bike with its newly fitted bottom bracket. The old one was totally Donald Ducked!
As per usual on a local ride, I passed Bull and Bear!


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Jun 2022)

Having got fed up with my current commute route I did a bit of reasearch today on how I could miss out the train , so do a drive cycle and add in a bit of hill as my canal path commute is pan flat. So I scoped out a 4 mile section from Buckhurst hill to Ponders End Lock. The route is mostly off road and gives me a 14 mile commute altogether instead of my old 20 but with a section of hills ( 623 ft of climb) .
Well I wasnt disapointed there is a really nice downhill section through the trees which should have me arriving at work with a grin. Not so much on the way home. With my single ring set up of a 42 chainring, 36 sprocket the hill on the way back was a bit of a ask. The picture does not do it justice due to the camera angle but if you look at the angle of trees you get a idea of the real steepness.( hit 27mph on the way down, ) Pity my 10-42 wont go on from my MTB as my CX wheels are not SRAM XD.


----------



## Chislenko (11 Jun 2022)

On my ride today I stopped at a pub for a spot of lunch.

On the table next to me two youngsters were chatting how they would spend their £650 government payout for being on benefits.


Would these hard up people spend it on food, heating? no, they planned to spend it on drugs!!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jun 2022)

Chislenko said:


> On my ride today I stopped at a pub for a spot of lunch.
> 
> On the table next to me two youngsters were chatting how they would spend their £650 government payout for being on benefits.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately a common problem; I've known people "self medicate" on alcohol and drugs because they're struggling with psychological issues. often related to being stuck on benefits but sometimes it's the pre-existing condition that causes the inability to work and thus the meed to be in benefits.

Sometimes, it's because of damfool life decisions, but equally, those are rarely made in isolation by happy people who are in control of their lives...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2022)

Forecast SW winds today reaching 20mph meant it was ideal for a Skeggy ride. A traditional ride in Leicester is to do the clock tower in Leicester to the clock tower in Skegness.

Up and out the door just after 05:30 and at the Leicester clock tower for 05:45






Through town, along the glorious Belgrave Road and its millions of traffic lights and out into the countryside, Wasn't long before I hit the first climb of the day as I went up to Burrough on the Hill. Skirted round Oakham and up the short but steep climb into Market Overton. 32 miles in and pretty much all the climbing is done.

Next 15 miles to Bourne are pretty much downhill with the odd little up to get me on the edge of fens and the flat low ground. First Veloviewer square is grabbed as I ride into a square, turn round to exit it and hit the wind that has been pushing me along all morning.

Get into Boston just after 10, 78 miles on the clock so perfect for a McDonalds breakfast. A roundabout route to get to Skegness as I bagged more Veloviewer squares and got to the clock tower pretty much bang on 12.






Onto the beach and the tide is out, but not enough to get a bonus square, I did try and was tempted to go wading but thought better of it.

Anyway, another detour back to the station saw a couple more squares bagged. At the station for about 12:30, grabbed an ice cream and brew and got on a train at 13:15. Train ride totally uneventful (thankfully)












Finished the ride on just under 110 miles, that's my 11th imperial century of the year. much improved on the 8 I did last year. I think I've got my distance bug back, I just need to get the commuting one back now 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7290104200


----------



## Mike_P (11 Jun 2022)

The third stop of this afternoons ebike ride was unusually at the main set of bike stands in the town centre




and any on looking cyclist would have thought I had a clipless moment as I tumbled onto the pavement with the bike. My right foot however had been on the ground and my not so good left leg was free. At least there were plenty of willing helpers to help me but I was completely puzzled as to what had happened; a grazed elbow was the outcome. Reaching home after some heavy rain the same thing almost happened again and I realised the issue was the new Craghoppers Jacket I was wearing (the old one having a broken zip) was snagging on the front of saddle as I started to dismount. Soggy jeans changed and the jackets pull cords tightened. The ebike has now passed 20,000ft of climbing this year despite only have done 290 miles.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Jun 2022)

Lovely day out with Mrs T on the tandem. 

No amazing feats of derring do, but a full day out in the wind, a tasty packed lunch in an orchard, ice cream and coffee at a great cafe, occasional buzzards and 59.96 miles, according to strava. 

Very uplifting to be out all day after a long week away with work.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Jun 2022)

Short sharp shock ride on the solo this morning, 28 miles and 890m climbing. 

Feat:
100 climbs - Swiss Hill
100 more climbs - Pym Chair
100 NorthWest climbs - Blaze Hill

Windy but bright and serenaded by larks atop Pym Chair.

Starting to feel a bit fitter but far too fat. Need to lose at least a stone minimum!


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jun 2022)

Rough one today 
friday i felt light headed for a few hours but still had to do a full shift at work , saturday i felt a bit tired all day so today i woke up feeling ok but nothing in the legs when i was on the road .Ran into the road closures for some tri that was going on so had to divert a few times so ended up at a different cafe to where i had planned then made my way home for a total of 54 miles .
Sundays have died again at the club so this was my last ride under the guise of velo moira


----------



## Donger (12 Jun 2022)

Lovely weather in Gloucestershire today, and I got up early (for me anyway) and out for a mystery ride. No idea where I was going to go, just made it up as I went along. It turns out I did a 34 mile loop out to the Cotswold Edge via Frocester, Coaley and Cam, then across to the Black Shed at Slimbridge before riding the canal path back to my 10 miles from home mark at Splatt Bridge in Frampton on Severn and my usual route home from there. I stopped a few times, where there were well placed benches, at Cam, Slimbridge and the obligatory cider stop at the Anchor Inn in Epney.
Lovely view of Frocester Hill from near Coaley:




You can see the line of the road that climbs up to Coaley Peak. This used to be my favourite climb locally, but at about 1.5 miles long and between 7 and 10 percent it is beyond me since I caught covid. It used to be one of my training hills when I was preparing for the Alps.
After a drinks break by the war memorial in Cam, I set off again and stopped for this pic across the fields towards Dursley:




I stopped again at the canal bridge near the Black Shed cafe in Slimbridge, but the cafe was closed. I stayed a while watching the comings and goings on the canal. The guy on the right had the right idea, cruising along entirely under daughter power:




The canal path from Slimbridge to Frampton is a bit lumpy and rutted, but with my bomb-proof Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres and Slime inner tubes, it was an easy decision to ditch the A38 on the way home and follow the canal path as far as Frampton instead:




Back on my usual lanes from Frampton onwards, I made for the banks of the Severn at Epney, where I stopped for a leisurely pint of Stowfords cider. I find myself going back to Epney with regularity, as my dad retired to a riverside house three doors down from here in 1979 and I have many fond memories of life on this stretch of the Severn:




I mentioned in a previous post the extraordinary collection of original Jack Russell cricket art on the walls at the Anchor. Here is just one small part of the collection:




There is another painting that I particularly like, being a front on shot of legendary umpire "Dickie" Bird raising the finger. In the end, I ended up doing a 34 miler today. One of my longest post-covid rides. An hour and a half after getting home, my heart rate is still 90bpm, having fallen from 132bpm when I arrived home from what should have been a leisurely pootle. My resting rate is normally in the 70s, but covid seems to have reduced my lung capacity and made cycling a bit more of a cardio vascular effort for me. Although I fear my club riding and audaxing days may be over, I'm determined to make the most of things and be the strongest cyclist I can be. Closing in on the 500 mile mark for the year now .... about a thousand miles behind my usual target for the end of June.
p.s. After my recent post from the finish line of Stage 3 of the Women's Tour, here is an aerial shot showing me and my buddy Simon (in the yellow rain jackets) in our perfect vantage point (as see on ITV4):


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jun 2022)

Some friends came over last night with a bottle of Whitley Neill mango & lime gin (43%) .... todays ride abandoned .... Chirk castle and the borders ride TBA ... pics will follow, ouch


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jun 2022)

This morning we went walking on Dartmoor with my brother Keith and his wife Joyce. We then had a ploughman’s at a pub. I only had one pint, but once home I was knackered.

Instead of festering I got my mountain bike out and went for a spin around the Warren. Beautiful as always.
















10 miles.


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Jun 2022)

I have now managed 2 rides using the new pedals without any problems! 
It was still a bit blustery here this morning and I decided on one of my regular routes as there was no group ride today. 
Set off to Horton and into Loppington before turning off to Nonely and Myddle. A bit of a moment when one of the farm dogs which likes chasing cyclists was on the lane, it only made a halfhearted effort at chasing me luckily and I escaped before it’s friend came to join in. Carried on up the hill and down Lower Road to Merrington, Old Woods then across to Eyton and Baschurch where the road is still closed. I went the opposite way to Stanwardine, Bagley carrying on to Hordley and down a newly resurfaced lane to Tetchill and past the marina into Ellesmere. The usual quiet way to Welshampton before taking a detour to Bettisfield back to Northwood then home. 35.5 miles in the sunshine.


----------



## wafter (12 Jun 2022)

Having spent the afternoon dilligently trying to improve an item that I value and succeeding in facking it right up, I couldn't remain stewing inside the house.

Out down the bridleway by the house again and to the tow path, but this time heading north instead of south. This new route proved "varied"; with terrain ranging from wonderfully curated wide, flat, open hard pack mud to areas that were horribly overgrown with plenty of hidden hazards in the form of jagged bricks, roots and worse sections where the bank had collapsed leaving gaping holes in the path surrounded by wet, slippery mud 

I had a few close calls and tbh am surprised I didn't come off given how grotty it was in some places and how unaccomplished my bike handling skills are.. At least I can be confident that my "shitthebedunclip!" reflex is alive and well..

I was very impressed by how the Conti Sport Contact II's handled the nasty terrain as I lost track of the times I felt that sickening feeling of the rim bottoming out through the tyre onto something hard / pointy, but thankfully I got away puncture-free - perhaps partially as I've been running more pressure than usual.

Persistent fear of injury / drowning notwithstanding I really appreciated the tow path's timeless charm and the escape it allowed from a world that increasingly feels like it's in the death-throes of an epoch.


The natural end of the tow path excursion was my local town, which was always a hole when I was growing up. I do my best to avoid it now, but much as I hate it on paper, it acquitted itself well tonight as I rode through one of the larger parks with groups of yoofs chilling in the glow of the setting sun. Aesthetically the place looks a lot less grotty than I remember, although the hallmarks of small-town decay remain there for all to see and I know from folks who live there that all's not as idyllic as it might seem.

On my way back I became increasingly peckish, however all of the chippies I passed were closed so there was no fish to be had tonight and I made do with an apple before making my way home along some more rural routes joined up by some fairly quiet roads.

All in all I managed just over 23 miles and a meagre 500-odd ft of climbing at around 11.7mph; scored by 2 solid hours of Joy Division


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jun 2022)

Did a quick ride up the local pass today. The altitude gain was...not massive, as the village is at nearly 1200m. Still, 5k at 3.4% isn't too shabby for a pre-dinner spin.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jun 2022)

I'm up in the Peak District this week near Buxton . A few weeks ago @roubaixtuesday (I think ) posted about Longhill out of Buxton was closed to motor traffic so that was today's route . Off from Earl Sterndale drop into Buxton to climb out on Longhill . The first section of the climb 2 cars past me then after the turning for Goyt valley I never saw another person of any description for 4 miles to where the road is completely closed to everything just past the Shady Oak in Fernilee . So about turn and backup and down back to Buxton .










Absolute isolation .If your in the area I would certain recommend the ride to nowhere .I would image when traffic is allowed it would be an unpleasant ride to the narrowness and a lot of bends with double white lines .
Today's Stats 22 miles ,2300ft of uppness


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 Jun 2022)

Pootle to the tip with the better half; four panniers and a basket bag full of crap plus a broken garden fork on the All-City's top tube fixed with Voile straps.
Then on to Waitrose for shopping.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (13 Jun 2022)

Planned to do 60 miles today and ended up doing nearly 80 as my mate insisted the grub at Flamborough head was worth it which I'm pleased to say it was.
Doing C2C camping trip next month so decided to use the MTB to see how it faired on a longer run than I'm used to, no adverse reports except I want some bar end grips as my wrists are in bits.
Managed some off road riding too which was incredibly fun.
Some teething issues with the new grouspet but now I know can sort it in time.

Friendly sheep





Bit of grass tracking.






Flamborough lighthouse, didn't get a pic in front of it for the thread unfortunately






Good food, would recommend






Hornsea rail trail which never gets boring


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jun 2022)

A short ride on the Scott, to check gearing as much as anything.
It's good at the rear, OK-ish at the front, certainly nothing like the grinding mess it was.
The trails were not busy so average not too bad. Weather fabulous, although still cold at midday along the NCN270 Viaduct Walk.
Enjoyed the ride, the Scott gets the nod for the next one too.


----------



## gavroche (14 Jun 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Planned to do 60 miles today and ended up doing nearly 80 as my mate insisted the grub at Flamborough head was worth it which I'm pleased to say it was.
> *Doing C2C camping trip next month *so decided to use the MTB to see how it faired on a longer run than I'm used to, no adverse reports except I want some bar end grips as my wrists are in bits.
> Managed some off road riding too which was incredibly fun.
> Some teething issues with the new grouspet but now I know can sort it in time.
> ...







speedfreak said:


> Bit of grass tracking.
> 
> View attachment 648874
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (14 Jun 2022)

@gavroche We are doing St Bees to Robin Hoods Bay 160miles, think it's a GCN inspired route and takes us through the lower lakes which we've fancied for a while. Also aiming to complete in 3 days including another 60 miles back home to Hull.
First time riding with proper loaded bikes though and know Hardknott and Wrynose are gonna be killers so have allowed 4 in case, plus we want to enjoy it .
Good luck to you!


----------



## Jon George (15 Jun 2022)

Every few years or so, I muster enough wherewithal to get up early enough in the summer to ride out and take photos of the sunrise. 
These at Playford at around 4.30am. 
(The T-shirt I had decided on as my sole top garment sadly left me a tad cold in the countryside mist - hot coffee when I got home. )


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jun 2022)

Two rides on the Tricross yesterday. My morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 17 mph followed by an extended ride home of 35 miles with an average of 16mph. A beautiful warm afternoon, just fabulous!


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2022)

Not posted on this thread for quite a while. 11 1/2 miles today on my usual short loop. Not much traffic thank God. Quite warm as well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2022)

Yesterday's ride:

With some lovely weather in the forecast it looked good for getting in the challenge ride for June. My usual early alarm was set and I got out on the road just after seven using the Galaxy.

I'd enjoyed my ride up to Lake Vyrnwy so much last time that I decided to do it again using mostly the same route but with a few minor variations thrown in just to make a change. The roads were quiet but I stuck to the cyclepaths along the old bypass as far as Shelton then took the road to Bicton and Montford Bridge before turning off for Little Ness, Great Ness then Pentre.

Last time I came this way I needed to take a diversion past The Royal Hill due to a road closure - this time I chose to go the same way as it would allow me to stay on quiet roads for longer. I made for Crosslanes then turned before reaching Maesbrook along the lanes past Llwyntidmon Hall and Waen Wen to get to Llynclys where I paused for my first snack stop.

The day was warming up nicely so I took off the fleece I'd started in before carrying on up the Tanat Valley. The first couple of miles of this road was fairly busy this time then quietened down a bit as the bulk of the traffic takes the Llansantffraid turning.

I seemed to be getting along unusually well as I headed along the valley - partly due to the better bike and partly due to a gentle tailwind. Cruising speeds were often around the 16/17mph mark whenever the road was flat enough as I passed Llangedwyn and headed for Pedairffordd. The first bit of real climbing starts here, and again seemed easier on this bike. The road into Penybontfawr has been surface dressed since last time, which looks good but now all the surface defects are hidden (lumpy patches mostly) so it's difficult to avoid them. After a pause for a drink stop in the village it was onwards up the bigger climbs of Cwm Hirnant and down into Llanwddyn, greeting a couple of riders coming up the hill. As I climbed up towards the dam one of those riders caught me up again, overtook and rapidly disappeared into the distance as she headed off to do a lap of the lake.

I had my next snack stop by the dam with the great view down the lake. When I got going again it was great riding along the flat road with hardly any wind about and this was reflected in some decent cruising speeds as I headed round. There were a handful of other riders about including the one who had overtaken earlier coming past in the other direction again.

With that lap done I headed to Artisans for a coffee - they were doing a good trade so that there weren't any spare seats outside. A couple kindly invited me to share their table and we chatted for a while (they were over from Essex on holiday). After they left I noticed another cyclist admiring my bike and ended up chatting wih him too (he was on an ICE trike so I took as much of an interest).

My second lap of the lake was more stop-start than the first as I paused in various places for photos. Initially I was getting along pretty well when cruising but as I got round the lake I found the gentle headwind taking the edge off the speed and by the time I got to the dam again I was feeling really hungry so it was just as well I'd intended to stop here anyway to eat my lunch.

With a metric century already under my belt I generally take the second climb over the hills gently. On the steepest section my legs were warning me that I may have pushed on a bit too hard earlier in the ride (especially as I'd only done a couple of shopping rides since the trip to the coast a week ago). Almost at the top of this climb there was a tractor with a flail cutter coming down the hill doing the grass verges - just as I was passing it there was a loud bang and the cutter stopped abruptly. Looking back I could see the cutter had a cable snagged in it and the way it was stretched taut suggested it was firmly anchored somewhere beneath the undergrowth. The cable looked pretty thick to me - more so than the cables of the lines strung overhead - so my thought was that it may have been an armoured power line.

As has become habit of late, I carried on climbing to take the alternative way back to Penybontfawr via Cwm Fedw. With the legs having given a warning on the earlier climb I knew I needed to take it very easy on the climb over to Pedairffordd - I've cramped up on this climb before and I think it's because it looks gentler than it is, lulling me into trying to ride it a little too fast.

Once past that climb I knew I'd be able to get on fairly well back down the Tanat Valley. I avoided pushing much on the climbs and made the most of the general downhill trend so made fairly good time back to Llynclys. Another snack stop was called for and as well as finishing the flapjack and crisps I opened the bag of sweets I'd brought to be sure of having plenty of energy for the last 20 miles or so (wine gums this time as my local shop had run out of jelly babies).

Heading back past Waen Wen was not only light on traffic but is mostly slightly downhill in this direction so made for nice riding. I did take the B4398 into Maesbrook as it was quiet, then retraced my tyre tracks from the morning on the lanes to Crosslanes, The Royal Hill and Pentre. I hadn't been looking forward to the climb over to Great Ness so took the alternative route through Shrawardine and Montford to Montford Bridge. It's more undulating this way but I found it easier on the legs than 150' of climbing in one go.

Unfortunately I couldn't avoid the climb over to Bicton so had to plod at it - a couple of warning twinges got me dropping into a lower gear but I got up it alright. This road wasn't overly busy but today I didn't feel like mixing it with the traffic any more than I had to so got off it and took the longer but flatter way past Gain's Park, through the new estate at Bowbrook (they've finally got round to fully surfacing the road so it's nice and smooth), and headed through Nobold and Meole Brace with the legs feeling surprisingly fresh all of a sudden.

107.23 miles on the clock at 14.1 mph moving average. Really pleased with that. It was a great ride overall and I was pleased at how friendly everyone on the road was this time - I got waved past by drivers several times and didn't have any overly close passes. If only I hadn't bumped the handlebar and put a tear in the bartape when I got home. 





On my way between The Royal Hill and Crosslanes with the Breidden as the backdrop.





A quick drink stop at Pedairffordd.





Heading along Cwm Hirnant.





Looking back down Hirnant Bank. This was the first Queen Of The Mountains climb in last Thursday's Womens' Tour of Britain stage.





The classic first view of the dam......





........ and the view up the lake.





I've done my first lap of the lake and had my coffee. The view of the boating centre as I start the return lap.





There are bluebells still in bloom much later than at home.





At the other end of the lake; the view from Pont Eunant.





Nearly back to the dam again - the view from Pont Cynon.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2022)

Whoop whoop a whole half a mile tonight completed 
Hopefully will be doing another ride tomorrow


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jun 2022)

Great news @biggs682 is back on his bike


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Jun 2022)

A warm one today and tired legs but still managed a 40 miler with an average of 15.9mph.


----------



## C R (15 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Whoop whoop a whole half a mile tonight completed
> Hopefully will be doing another ride tomorrow



Great to hear.


----------



## Aravis (15 Jun 2022)

My exotic new toy took me out for an evening ride today. Just 31 miles but including a section I have always regarded as forbidden territory. The confidence to tackle such inclines was one of the reasons for getting the machine, naturally.

The steepest hill is called Stallion Hill which I find quite amusing. I'm extremely unfit but I sailed up OK. Well out of breath at the top.

The light was lovely once I had the sun behind me!






And here is the route:


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Me and my old faithful Marin just completed 1.51 miles


----------



## Jon George (16 Jun 2022)

Postscript to yesterday's ride.
For lunch, I grabbed Pasty #7 The Fixed Gear again, got some fish and chips, and headed down to The Waterfront in Ipswich to eat them. Just after finishing, I was called over by a woman to see if I could help some poor, old chap who'd fallen into the marina and just couldn't make it back onto the quay. I hauled him over the edge, whereupon he promptly collapsed. Did the Frist Aid I'm trained to do and summoned the boys and girls in green to get him to A&E.
I then went home and had a sherry.
Now, for obvious reasons, I don't have a photo, but I do have one of the stag beetle I found on its back in the afternoon and also rescued.






Today's ride? A quick spin over to the hospital on Patsy #3 The Hybrid for some emergency attention for myself: a reoccurring eye problem that needs dealing with quickly. Phew! It's been an 'interesting' twenty-four hours!


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jun 2022)

Nice 'commute' this morning.

Off the train at Waterbeach then via Horningsea and Quy headed to the Wilbrahams and then in to Cambridge via Fulbourn;understimated the faff going in so was a bit later getting to work than planned, still time to stop at Eclipse on Mill Road for coffee and cinnamon bun.






https://www.strava.com/activities/7316878232


----------



## wafter (16 Jun 2022)

Jon George said:


> Postscript to yesterday's ride.
> For lunch, I grabbed Pasty #7 The Fixed Gear again, got some fish and chips, and headed down to The Waterfront in Ipswich to eat them. Just after finishing, I was called over by a woman to see if I could help some poor, old chap who'd fallen into the marina and just couldn't make it back onto the quay. I hauled him over the edge, whereupon he promptly collapsed. Did the Frist Aid I'm trained to do and summoned the boys and girls in green to get him to A&E.
> I then went home and had a sherry.
> Now, for obvious reasons, I don't have a photo, but I do have one of the stag beetle I found on its back in the afternoon and also rescued.
> ...



Crikey - I think you're winning! 


The first half of today was concerned primarily with both tidying and drinking in approximately equal measure. By lunchtime the mid-day sun had driven us off the thankfully-now-more-ordered patio and the last beer had been consumed. The Routier remained defiantly propped in the dining room following the last utility run, and so was pressed once more into service.

Inevitably the sheer "this is bloody great"-ness of it all took hold as soon as I was out, so the sub-mile ride to the co-op was extended to include the next village for some eggs then back along a bit of gravel track and some bits owned by someone who evidently doesn't like cyclists.. although my ongoing defiance is yet to be challenged!

Beer and salad were had from the shop and the faithful old Raleigh propped back in the corner of the dining room (the Genesis permanently occupying the other corner ).

Probably all of about four miles on something that's worth less than half a tank of fuel, but immensely pleasant regardless


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jun 2022)

Two rides on the Tricross again today. My morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 18.3mph. My friend David then met me after work for an extended ride home, a brief stop at the local shop as he’d forgot his bottle! Then 31.78 miles with an average of 17mph. Very warm afternoon, fab ride.


----------



## theloafer (17 Jun 2022)

yesterdays ride .. my usual route over to Reeth and to the Dales bike centre not far from the start of the swale trail. Piercebridge through Aldbrough ST John over the A66 to Richmond and along the Swale valley to Reeth. had to start with a bacon+egg sarnie and coffee . looks like they have been doing lots of work on the trail paths more defined new gates looks loads better than when i was over last time . 
once you reach Gunnerside the trail crosses to the other side and heads to Keld and my next refuelling stop, then up to Tan hill no time for a pint though ,headed down the rough track to Bowes into Barny then the lanes to get back to Shldon and the cycle path home . 78 miles and was 72 f almost all the day 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7321896496


----------



## wafter (17 Jun 2022)

Upon waking this morning it was immediately clear that remaining trapped inside the house / my own head was not an acceptable option, so after a bit of mincing I was out on the CdF with the singular goal of just getting out.

I'd kind of hoped to get out and back during the earlier, cooler part of the day but ended up going out at about 11 - nicely maximising exposure of my pasty skin to the mid-day sun 

I headed out west on the road this time, having resolved to leave the tow paths alone on account of the various obstacles encountered previously and the desire for an undemanding ride today. A few villages passed and I headed off down a bridleway and through some farmland I'd not visited since last year:







Most of the track is hard packed mud but some has been resurfaced with large / coarse rock; which was responsible for many pinch-punctures last year. This time a lot of it appeared to have been moved / broken down and I thought I'd got away with it..

Coming up the other side of the valley the track tops out at around 15%; which on the loose dirt and gravel called for the lowest gear while still in the saddle to keep some mass over the back wheel. Looking back at where I'd come from:







Following the bridleway took me across a stretch of fast rural road, down another track with a significant downward gradient and through a local estate. It wasn't all like this, but this is my ideal of "gravel" and if I had many uninterrupted miles of this at my disposal I'd be very happy 







I stopped in the shade to take another pic and noticed that the steering had become particuarly defiant; thanks to a now totally flat front tyre 







I walked the bike to the junction above where there was some more grass, flipped it over and began the familar routine. While patching the tube I was passed by a number of people - most of whom it seemed had no manners; ignoring me when I said hello out of common courtesy.

The experience was further "enhanced" by the presence of many horse flies - this becoming apparant when one bit my leg; although I crushed it apparently before it could do any more damage and I think I've avoided the usual nasty outcome of such bites. I had two of it's mates afterwards too - unlike other flies they seem pretty pre-occupied with sucking one's blood and less concerned for their own safety.

The puncture turned out to be the result of a single pointy thing (rather than a pinch) and doubless yet another that would have been a non-issue were I running a tubeless setup.

Once rolling again I followed another assortment of roads and off-road tracks; the details of which I won't bore anyone with. I'm lucky to have found some decent bridleways and while a totally off road ride is never going to happen, I reckon I can do 30-40% on tracks, with most of the rest on quieter roads.

Another shortish off-road section that I discovered last year:







Unsurprisingly by this point (maybe 15 miles in) the water in my solitary bottle was looking increasingly scarce but I wanted to do a few more miles.. I stopped by a church en-route on the off-chance that they had an outside tap - which thankfully they did and my bottle was replenished! Time will tell if I live to regret this..

Whilst at the church I also spent a bit of time at the grave of my grandparents; something I never usually manage otherwise - perhaps because I'm a terrible person.

Onward down some more deserted tracks and past a farm that apparently has a lot of bees. On a previous ride I'd seen a lot of folks in bee suits evidently learning about bees, while I personally love bees. Upon passing was thrilled to learn the bees apparently share my geo-political leanings, so couldn't resist a photo.






On through a few more villages and one final crap phone pic with wonky colour balance:







While bearable when I left, the sun was really starting to cook me by this point and I'd begun periodically removing my cycling cap; worn to protect my growing expanse of forehead but also making my head sweat significantly.

In all I managed a little under 35 miles and 1900ft of elevation at an average of about 12mph for a little less than 1800kcal burnt.

Thanks to some weights yesterday and hanging on for grim death over some of the rougher terrain my upper body felt decidely tight (while I'd pulled a muscle in my back trying to get the hat back in my rucksack pocket) so I've hung off some stuff for a bit, done a few stretches and popped a few bits of my neck that don't usually oblige - finger's crossed I manage to avoid the usual tension headaches later / tomorrow..

While pretty knackered I certainly feel better for the ride now 

*EDIT* - Appears that I've not escaped unscathed as my forearms are turning a deep shade of lobster with a clear demarcation line where my sleeves ended. I'm off to sit in the cold shed and think about what I've done..


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

There are few things worse than waking up with a start at 4:30 in the morning; one is waking up with a start at 4:30 in the morning realising you forgot to set the alarm.

After extensive experimentation, I can now say with some authority that swearing doesn't slow time down. Fortunately I managed to catch the tram to central Stuttgart.






...and caught the train. Then I remembered that Stuttgart has a period in the morning when bike carriage on trains requires a ticket.






Unfortunately I couldn't remember when that was, or when I would reach the edge of the Official Stuttgart Metropolitan area. I solved this by not saying anything when the ticket collector came by. 

With the 9€ ticket causing a lot more people to use trains I don't think he cared...






As we approached Freiburg, passenger numbers increased and I suspected I was approaching peak hours again. I bailed at Lahr im Schwarzwald. The sign said my town was about 30km away. It's not that long ago that I'd have thought of 30k as a fairly long ride. As it was, it was a sort of "Utility Tour"; I was touring, but also schlepping all manner of stuff for being with the family...







Out of Lahr, and there was the road...






And villages, which I didn't get lost in, honestly.

On arrival I swapped to the Xtracycle to go shopping. 






Longtail bikes are obviously heavier than tourers, especially since I added that great slab of hardwood on the back, but my goodness they're comfortable to ride and stable when loaded; I'd still be hard pressed to decide which one to ride if I went on a multi day tour...


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Jun 2022)

Seeing as it was set to be very warm today I thought a ride next to water may be a good idea.
I rode to Walton station for a train to Basingstoke then followed the Basingstoke canal, the Wey Navigation and The Thames back home.
60 miles.




Odiham Castle









Cox's Lock


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jun 2022)

Out the door at 5:30 this morning to take advantage of the cool air, and did a local loop keeping to the flat so I could just cover some easy miles quickly, before the roads got busy. 

Cycled into Leatherhead then did a loop of Cobham > Ripley > Send > Guildford (High Street cobbles, the wrong way!) > Albury > Dorking > Leatherhead > home. Stopped off in a few places - a tea cake overlooking the River Wey (or Wey Navigation), and the Silent Pool, which is where a spring emerges from the chalk below Newlands Corner and fills a beautifully clear pond (well, it looks clear when not chocked with weed). Did a frantic sprint down a hill but was too cautious on the half-way bend; damn, nearly 44mph.

The A24 was lovely and quiet still, so I ignored the cycle track and pretended I was doing a TT on the carriageway. Until my lungs tried to jump out of my body. Finished at a slightly slower pace...


43 miles done.

Cloud reflections in the River Wey




MBIFO water/bridge/boathouse/boat/etc , take your pick




Funky chimneys





Queue at the vet










The geezer at Abinger Hammer, needs a bit o' paint.





Wootton church with Ranmore behind


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2022)

A bit of a catch up , I've been up in the peaks near Buxton for a week's holiday . As Buxton is a metric century ride from home I had persuaded big sister to drive up leaving me free to ride up .After much debating about which bike to take my TCR disc brake equipped with comfy 28mm tyres but with high gearing (53/39 to 11/30) or my trusty Defy rim brakes with 23mm tyres pumped hard but lower gearing (50/34 to 11/28). The decision was the Defy a,I need the gears . Out the door at 9.45 into a crosshead wind I would have all day . Over familiar hills leaving Leicestershire into Derbyshire then dropped into the Trent valley and over the river at Repton . After a bit of flat the roads start to head upwards as the peaks district comes into view .Rolled into the planned cafe stop at Darley Moor on 40 miles done with not quite half the climbing done with 25 miles to go so up it is . Much to my disappointment I found the cafe closed . Next place was Ashbourne so I should find something there . Couldn't find anywhere suitable in the centre as I had only bought my light cafe lock . Found a little sandwich shop just leaving the town pulled over to be told we closed at 12 and it's now 12.15 . Press on and the proper climbing starts . I plotted a route round Tissington over Tissington hill a gated rd just as the gradient kicked up got to the first gate . I opened the gate closed it and got on the bike and literally could not start again on the 15% slope so a short walk to the next gate 150yds away before I'm riding again It's now constant up or down no flat bits at all . Beginning to feel the effort now . Due to not stopping for food I was ahead of schedule so I knew there was a cafe in the village before our accommodation so I headed there for some much needed refuelling. I had just sat down when my phone rang it was big Sis she had been following me on our tracking app "were 5 mins away see you soon" was the conversation so I was soon joined my big Sis and my brother in law for lunch .After lunch and a wander round the village checking out the local pubs it was time for one last climb up to the accommodation. Made it 66 miles 4993 ft of upness of which 3000ft of it was in the last 25 miles .


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2022)

Day 1
After yesterday's ride I was out the door at 8.00 for around an hour exploring the local roads .
Left Earl Sterndale on the quiet lanes to Hurdlow across the A515 to Moneyash looping back to Flagg and Brielow bar before the climb past the quarry followed by a super fast descent to home for the week ,16.32 miles ,1660ft of uppness ( that was my flat route !)
Day 2
I have posted about this ride before up the closed road of Longhill (it's long and a hill ) out of Buxton and back ,22 miles ,2333ft of uppness
Day 3
The legs are in bits today on Monday we walked around Ladybower reservoir and on Tuesday it was site seeing and shopping in Buxton ,so let's go for a really hilly ride !
Out the door at 15.00 straight downhill to Longnor then the climbing starts on lanes upto Flash bar . Constant 10% hills then down and repeat did a short 20% ramp which made my legs ache I was just about still moving but the wahoo kept pausing I was that slow . After reaching the high point of Flash bar quite a bit of fast descent following by more climbing from Glutton bridge to Earl Sterndale .14.3 miles with 2064ft of uppnessat 11.9 mph I think my slowest ever road bike ride
To be continued


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jun 2022)

Yesterday:

I wanted to get out for a ride but with the weather being hot (by my standards) and quite windy I struggled a little for motivation to actually get going. Having torn the bar tape on the Galaxy the other day a trip to Dave Mellor's for some more seemed like a good reason to go so I grabbed the knockabout bike and set off.

I used the cycle path on the old bypass then headed down Porthill Road where I had a "must get in front" pass down the hill from a van. Karma was forthcoming at the bottom of the hill when they hit the speed humps by the pedestrian crossing too fast and launched the back wheels a good foot off the ground.

At Dave Mellors it turned out that the bar tape I'd seen on their website wasn't in stock after all so I've got a slightly higher priced set to try instead.

Having done my shopping I thought I'd make it into a longer ride and headed through The Quarry, which was fairly busy with people enjoying the sunshine, and along the river path to Castlefields, Sydney Avenue and along the old canal path. I had the wind at my back all the way to Upton Magna which made the riding swift and easy.

Turning towards Atcham the wind didn't seem to be slowing me too much. There were lots of people down by the river opposite the Mytton and Mermaid. With it being a Friday afternoon I thought I'd take Chilton Farm Lane which I thought would avoid the traffic a bit and hopefully offer a bit more shade than the road to Cross Houses and Berrington. It did take a while to get a gap in the traffic to cross the A458 so the right choice this time I think.

The headwind was slowing me down a bit on the way to Condover and didn't help much to keep me cool. After the busy road crossing earlier I decided to head over Lyth Hill and again this was the right choice as the A49 was very busy.

A warm 21 miles at 12.4 mph average.

Photos were a bit of an afterthought this time. Heres what I got:






Condover.










A couple of shots from Lyth Hill.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2022)

Day 4
An evening ride today giving my legs some more recovery time . Thankfully the wind has dropped which has been strong up until now and you really feel it when high up on exposed roads and it's warming up . Left Earl Sterndale and basically dropped down the valley to Pillsbury then Harrington so I could climb back up the hill as you do . Back to Earl Sterndale via Hurdlow ,14.5 miles and just 1430ft of upness
Day 5
Another evening ride I waited for the traffic to quieten down as I planned the ride the A53 Buxton to Leek road to complete the climb Axe Edge . Earl Sterndale downhill to Buxton then onto the climb of Axe edge .The Strava segment says its 2.4 miles at 4.3% but your climbing before you get to the segment so over 3 miles of up . You leave Buxton and wind your way up to the exposed moorland at Flash . I was slightly concerned about the traffic but no issues at all and really enjoyed the steady climb which rewarded you with some stunning views . At Flash bar it downhill to to Longnor then back up again ,15.5 miles with 1798ft of upness .
Day 6 
Get my act together and out the door early 0600 as it's going to be hot today and a longer ride planned today .Earl Sterndale over the A515 to Flagg then Taddington then a long quick descent to Ashford in the water a stunning looking village . Then climb up to Monsal head to Great Longstone back down to Ashford then Buxton . I'd saved the biggest climb of the week until last from Buxton to Moneyash which is 6 miles at 2.4% but has a downhill in it the first section out of Buxton is 2.3 miles at 5.8% ,one of those climbs with several false summits and you think you made it go round the corner and realise no there's more to come ! .Just a case of spin away and finally you make it back to the A515 and then just the climb past the quarry from Brierlow bar to home had to do a loop round the village to take the distance past 50km. As thread monitor of the 50km challenge I berate people for riding just short so I couldn't stop on 30.8 miles could I .31.5 miles 3146ft of upness 
Day 7 
I wimped out of riding home due to the forecast rain and jumped in the car . For the first 20 mins I was regretting this ,then when the rain started I knew I made the correct choice no matter how early I'd left I would have got wet for most of the ride 
Weekly stats 180 miles ,17424ft of upness ,80 velo viewer squares 
Bike choice was correct I'd needed every low gear I had and wished for lower at times .
The area is stunningly beautiful and if you don't mind the hills the riding is great very low traffic compared to home (Leicester) road surfaces generally good drivers were well behaved had people pull in for me when I was going uphill on some single tracks. The descents were fabulous with plenty of line of sight and lovely flowing corners for the most part . Just wished I had better legs to explore more but all the walking took it toll on the riding in the end not exactly the most relaxing holiday but I loved it


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2022)

The view from our accommodation,we were quite high up .




A typical climb ,it's steeper than it looks I'd stopped for a photo not a rest 




Random scenery





The old bridge at Ashford in the water


----------



## roubaixtuesday (18 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> The view from our accommodation,we were quite high up



Sounds like a brilliant week. 

I'll name that road!

England
https://maps.app.goo.gl/LUtLDr8shChwJtXs6


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jun 2022)

Spot on @roubaixtuesday ,we stayed at Jericho farm right on the junction with the road to Brierlow bar .
Yes an excellent week of walking and riding but my legs are feeling it


----------



## geocycle (19 Jun 2022)

Just about enough blue in the sky to make a Dutchman’s trousers, as my grandmother used to say, so headed up the Lyth valley. Warm enough and breezy, so pleased we have not had the high temperatures of the south. Great views across from Brigsteer toward the Lake District fells, Coniston horseshoe looked inviting. Back to Levens Hall for lunch only to find a huge queue suggesting it’s popularity had spread. Interesting that good food is more popular than exceptional Elizabethan topiary. So abandoned that plan and continued round to Arnside and had a bakery takeaway, excellent sausage roll and flapjack. 56 miles or 90km with 926m of climbing.

Pictures of Levens Hall, Arnside viaduct and Morecambe Bay.


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2022)

13 rider said:


> Day 4
> An evening ride today giving my legs some more recovery time . Thankfully the wind has dropped which has been strong up until now and you really feel it when high up on exposed roads and it's warming up . Left Earl Sterndale and basically dropped down the valley to Pillsbury then Harrington so I could climb back up the hill as you do . Back to Earl Sterndale via Hurdlow ,14.5 miles and just 1430ft of upness
> Day 5
> Another evening ride I waited for the traffic to quieten down as I planned the ride the A53 Buxton to Leek road to complete the climb Axe Edge . Earl Sterndale downhill to Buxton then onto the climb of Axe edge .The Strava segment says its 2.4 miles at 4.3% but your climbing before you get to the segment so over 3 miles of up . You leave Buxton and wind your way up to the exposed moorland at Flash . I was slightly concerned about the traffic but no issues at all and really enjoyed the steady climb which rewarded you with some stunning views . At Flash bar it downhill to to Longnor then back up again ,15.5 miles with 1798ft of upness .
> ...






Pilsbury isn’t that where the dough boy came from Agree that it is lovely area In the past my visits more walking than cycling


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Pilsbury isn’t that where the dough boy came from Agree that it is lovely area In the past my visits more walking than cycling


That was my thought when I plotted the route ,didn't see him though


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jun 2022)

I truly wish I was making this up. I'm at The Limpias Museum Park of the Spanish Navy. A riverside shared path, with random bits of naval hardware. There's guns, torpedoes, radar dishes, all sorts. I'll drop the photos in later, but Spain has persistently given me strange and interesting things to ride through!


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jun 2022)

2 up ride to tara world peace cafe at etwall , arm definitely improving as although its starting to ache but not enough to affect the ride , thats just my rubbish fitness  







Then after sunday lunch i went for a pootle with mini ck 1 to barton marina which was more of a kid and dad time ride as she still struggles on any hill so i need to get a 7 speed mega range cassette


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Jun 2022)

Far too much to do in the garden this morning so planned to ride in the afternoon instead. I met up with David from our village at 3.20pm for a ride to Copmanthorpe on the outskirts of York then on to Wetherby, Aberford and back home.
41.3 miles with an average of 17.6 mph.
First time wearing my new Fizik shoes (I must have had them 5 years!) they felt great, really comfortable. Also first time wearing my new Giro Agilis helmet which I bought in the sales last year. Great fit and not quite a mushroomy as my Spesh Echelon.
Back home in time to walk Bobbie🐶


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Jun 2022)

Wonderful day out in North Wales from Bala.

Imperial century: Bala - Ffestiniog - Barmouth - Dolgellau - Bala with 2800m climbing.

A fantastic diversity of scenery with mountains, beaches, rivers, woods and more.

The sun peeked out after a cold and drizzly start, and we finished in glorious sunshine alongside Llyn Tegid.

Drizzly start on the descent to Ffestiniog:






The lanes bejewelled in amethyst foxgloves:





A third breakfast in Barmouth:





And the final, and highest climb of the day back to Bala:


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2022)

i did it Otey first ride since September 2020. Loved every min of it.No problems no tiredness no aches no cramp.Just superb.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2022)

So this past Saturday myself and a good friend switched from our usual “lumpy” format 😏 and went for the flats by way of the Lincoln 262 sportive. The name is a little misleading given that it actually started in York, then down to Lincoln and back to York again but it is what it is! 🤷‍♂️

Setting off just after 6am we were quickly caught by a very fast group and with a little gentle persuasion from my good friend, we managed to get on and stay on their wheels and draft effortlessly for a good 40 miles at around 23mph average! All was going great guns until my chain came off and we lost the draft. Quickly getting it back on, we put in a monumental effort of almost 30mph average to get back on to the group but I didn’t quite have that last turn of speed to make it and so we had to ease up and make our own way to the feed. 🤦‍♂️

We only had another four or five miles to the feed anyway and so the plan was to get back in with them at that point. Another fast group who were chain ganging passed us and we got on, rinsing and repeating the blistering form to the feed stop just outside Scunthorpe.

It was a very quick stop but a welcome one and no sooner had we stocked up and had a bite, and it was time to head off with those fast boys again. Settling into a nice draft, we got into Scunthorpe itself and that’s when things went a little “Pete Tong”…. We hit a punchy little climb just as I was stuffing my face with a pain au chocolat and long story short I had to spit it out so I could get enough oxygen into my already burning lungs to stay with them!

Cling on I did, and then shortly afterwards there was a diversion from the original route in place at which point there was no marshal, so we had to try and figure it out ourselves as the route arrows weren’t all that forthcoming. I got some text message about a diversion but even that was vague! Turns out there was a level crossing that was closed off and there was absolutely no getting through, so we had to turn round, back through Scunthorpe and then wing it down to Kirton in Lindsey where we could pick up the route again. During this time there was a couple more punchy climbs where we got separated from the fast groups and so we were on our own at this point, relying on Jon’s local knowledge to get us back on track.

Before long we were in Stow just outside Lincoln for the next feed, at this point 108 miles in having done my fastest 100 miles ever at 20mph average, the forecasted rain showers at this point being barely a few spits and spots here and there. Ramming our faces with more food and drink we soon cracked on north back towards York, picking off a few riders and settling in with others for a draft recovery before pushing on again. Only 21 miles and barely an hour had lapsed and we were at feed number 3 at Burringham which was the same location as number 1 only this time there was a “barbecue” which actually turned out to be a few sausages and not much else! But it was nice all the same! 🤤

Faces filled again and pockets bulging from all the goodies we lifted, we managed to chase down and sit with a big group up to Howden where there was a water stop. We hummed and hawed about stopping here but having done around 150 miles at this point it’s fair to say our “delicate regions” were thankful for the rest!

After here it was pretty much back the way we came, rocking up back in York just after 4:30pm.

My longest ever ride, just over 177 miles, an extra few miles ridden due to our diversion cock up in sunny Scunny at an impressive 19mph average overall. I barely manage that on routes less than a sixth of that distance so definitely not too shabby!

A great route, a great ride with a great riding buddy and definitely one for the memories! 👍


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jun 2022)

This morning could have gone better so it was nice to get out for a ride this afternoon. I used the Raleigh and set out on one of my regular routes: Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cressage, Eaton Constantine, Walcot, Upton Magna, Atcham and back via Condover again.

The wind was fairly light and from the north so I had it helping on the way to Longnor but not hindering too much to Acton Burnell. The roads were fairly quiet - even the main road, which is always appreciated.

Top speed of the trip (31.4 mph) was achieved on the descent towards Cound Moor and long straight afterwards was enjoyable even though I'm used to having a tailwind to make it a bit easier.

The climbing to and through Eaton Constantine always seems a bit of a plod, although I wasn't really as slow as I thought. I spotted another cyclist way in the distance ahead as I left the village and to my surprise managed to reel them in before my turning for Uppington. It looked to me like he had the saddle a tad too high as there was a lot of hip rocking going on.

The descent of Bluebell lane was enjoyably brisk but not quite as fast as usual as I still had a bit of a headwind. After Walcot I thought I'd take the long way round to Withington. On the way to Upton Magna the road curves round until I started to pick up the tailwind so it was a good run through there (the cafe was popular today) and on the way to Atcham then Cross Houses. I took my usual way back through Berrington and along Lyons Lane to Condover then ran out of energy a bit for the last couple of miles or so and had to ease the pace.

34.6 miles at a pleasing 15.7 mph average. Enjoyed that. 

Only a couple of snaps as I was concentrating on the ride:





Lovely conditions to be out in: sunshine, just pleasantly warm and not too windy.





At Withington.


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Jun 2022)

Last week got progressively hotter and hotter here – the temperature peaked at 37C on Friday. I managed a ride every day but it was hard work. I haven’t missed a day on the bike since 11 March and I was determined to keep going – even if it meant my first ride of the day wasn’t until 9pm when all I really wanted was a shower and some dinner.

We’re back to normal ‘Atlantic’ weather this week thankfully – and a chance to recover some lost mileage. A ride of two parts today – a 34km meander around the local countryside, including a loop around Brignac – followed by a quick sandwich and a refill of the bidon. Then I put the road bike in the van and drove to Mauron. A 36km ride down the V3 Voie Verte to the start of the ‘circuit des hortensias’ at Grancastel/Ploërmel and then back to the van. After offloading the bike when I got home, I went out on the mountain bike for a short cool down ride. 74 enjoyable kilometres today and some distance clawed back. Some of June’s biking targets are looking a bit more achievable again this evening.

Blue hydrangeas at Grancastel







A ‘full zoom’ view of the chateau at Bois de la Roche. It’s apparently only one-twentieth of its original size, ie pre-Revolution .. and I’ve often wondered where some beautifully dressed stones inside my house came from..






Hay bales near Bois de la Roche






The quiet Voie Verte near St Guinel


----------



## DCBassman (20 Jun 2022)

Another quick bimble on the Scott today. Not going to get much more in this week, trip to Southmead Hospital for various scans and spinal injections on Wednesday, unable to travel back for 24 hours afterward. Still, I might break a ton for the month if the weather plays ball.
The Scott is still playing ball, long may it last. I love this bike when it works well, it just seems to have spells...
Parts of the trail are very overgrown now, had to stop to let others past at the south end of 270, and then, near Crowndale road, the school fence had collapsed onto the track due to the overgrowth of dog roses.









Pics don't really do it justice. It couldn't be ridden around, and walkers were single file dodging it. 
Otherwise, not too busy, and the3weather great if a tad breezier than I like, but then I'm a wimp, remember?


----------



## theloafer (21 Jun 2022)

had a little jaunt to Durham today with Eddie Young and tony mostly off road route out to Stillington then pick up the Wynyard cycle path then up NCN1 up to Haswell . turned west heading for Durham which we entered a long the riverside path right into the centre. we sailed through the traffic crossed over the A167 to Broompark to head home a long the old railway line into Bishop then Tindale Shildon and the cycle path back to Aycliffe . great day out and no mishap's






52 miles

https://www.komoot.com/tour/816202472


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jun 2022)

Since last post the ebike has clambered up a further 5750ft in just 85 miles; its return route invariably following a very dodgy cycle route due to the lack of markings on a shared pavement round a bend to come alongside the A61 smack at a petrol station exit that equally has no signs to indicate the presence of a cycle route. Needless to say a low speed, one hand on a brake lever and a foot ready to hit the ground are essential but tonights hazard for a change was a cat dawdling across the A61 on a collision course. I stopped; the cat stopped. Come On I said waving my hand as I would pedestrian and the cat obeyed; plodding across in front of me in no great haste to disappear into the shrubbery to the side.


----------



## gavgav (21 Jun 2022)

A lovely warm and sunny evening, so I got out for my first ride in exactly 2 weeks. Other plans, coupled with a skin reaction on my hands has put pay to rides recently, but steroid cream seems to be working, therefore much more comfortable now, gloveless though going forwards.

There was a fairly gentle northerly breeze, to begin with, and would be behind me for the 1st half of the ride, as I headed out onto the A458, which was heaving with traffic and notable for a moronic overtake from a Morris’ truck, into the path of someone turning out of the A5 slip road. To this moment I still don’t know how they missed each other and I was waiting for the sound of metal on metal, down the sides of both cars, but somehow they avoided it. Idiocy of the highest order and an E mail has been sent to the company.

I then turned onto the road to Betton Abbots, climbing up to Cantlop, through Pitchford, Acton Burnell and Frodesley, before pausing at Longnor for a much needed drink. It was warm out there now. There was quite a lot of farm traffic about, which had necessitated a few pull ins to let them through, but the lane to Ryton was completely free of traffic and indeed anyone else on foot or bicycle, so I cruised along quite nicely, despite now riding into the breeze which had strengthened a little, but not too bad really.

I then turned down to Gonsal and had 3 cars on the narrow lane leading to the A49, where when climbing the steep bank I had a bad chain jump in bottom gear, standing on the pedals, which almost fetched me off. I need to get that sorted, as it’s not been right for a while…

I stopped at dads for 45 minutes and enjoyed a nice cold drink and a chat, before setting off back towards home. I followed the busy lane to Exfords Green and Annscroft, where the Union Jack flag confirmed I would be cycling directly into the wind for the rest of the trip and it had become quite strong and gusty by now.

The main road to Hook a Gate wasn’t too busy, which was nice and I then went through Meole Village and home via the cycle paths.

21.03 miles at 13.2mph avg speed


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

Awake early so went for a trundle , ended up doing 10.11 miles so that's my first double figure ride for a while.

Felt good need to a 15 miles next and then will have to see .


----------



## wafter (22 Jun 2022)

We have a client in the city fairly close to the office with whom a visit was scheduled yesterday; and I elected to forfeit the £1.90 fuel allowance and mental health degradation of taking the car by slinging the beater bike in the back of the car before work. 

As usual I got to work half an hour early (necessary to beat the utterly horrific traffic and subsequent doubling of my journey time) and it was such a beautiful morning that I took the bike out for a spin around east Oxford. Turned out that the meeting got postponed, but I made the most of the situation by slipping in another, longer ride around the city after work before the usual Tuesday evening pub trip.

The bike remained at the office pending the rescheduled meeting next week (and I think it'll stay here for the forseeable as I have little use for it at home) and again I went out for a little spin before work this morning.

It felt great to get out around the city again on the bike, however it's a very bitter-sweet experience since I'm so desperate to move back here and it reminds me of how pleasant life could be, however all I can do is watch from the sidelines as property prices continue to rocket; chasing a dream that seems constantly just out of reach  

No idea of mileage as the trip computer's broken, but probably about 20-25 over the two days and very welcome to fend of the black dog that's constantly snapping at my heels..


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Jun 2022)

Two days commuting with extended rides home to report on.
Mondays morning commute was the usual 6.7 miles with an average of 18mph followed by a 27.7 mile ride home via Naburn with an average of 16.3 mph.
A beautiful day on Tuesday, so little traffic considering there was a rail strike. 6.7 miles to work with another average of 18mph.
Back on the bike at 4.30pm for a longer ride home via the Sustrans cycle route to Selby. 44.7 miles with an average of 16mph.
A lovely early evening with a few stops to take photo’s.


----------



## derrick (22 Jun 2022)

Getting back on it, Had a nice solo in the sun today, roads were quiet, was just nice to be on my own, no waiting for any body,
https://www.strava.com/activities/7350351444
Normal service resumes Thursday evening, will have to slow down for that one.


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Jun 2022)

Another beautiful warm day in North Yorkshire. Two rides again today, my morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 20.6 mph.
A 4.30 finish and an extended ride home. Stopped at Naburn and watched the youngsters jumping into The Ouse!
I followed the Sustrans Cycle path to Riccall again, my new favourite route now much of it has been resurfaced. Tired and hot when I got home, far too warm riding with a backpack. 33.6 miles with an average of 16.5 mph.


----------



## buzz22 (23 Jun 2022)

Today wasn't about setting any records, just a nice easy ride after shift to get some sweet winter sun and fresh air.
First stop was at the inlet to the Georges River under Captain Cook Bridge.




A shared path follows the edge of the river and around to Botany Bay, following the shore and some beautiful scenery.










In the middle of suburbia some Chinese market gardens that have been there for many years and resisted change, passing through generations of the same families.




My choice of bike for the day was my 1987 Repco Monaco with a conversion to bullmoose bars.
I recently popped on a set of 27 inch wheels with 1 1/4 gumwall tyres and a 6 speed 28-14 freewheel to replace the more modern 700c wheels with 32mm tyres and 24-13 cassette I had put on there.
The 27 inch wheels are the original sizing for the bike and the lower gearing suits the character of the bike better. It had a tendency to squirm in the rear with the 700 wheels as the tyres, wheels and frame didn't seem to be a good combination.
It was a great day out with 40km covered in total at an average speed that could be calculated with a sun dial but just what was needed.


----------



## Alba Zeus (23 Jun 2022)

Been off work all week but spent most of it gardening. Absolute rock and roll lifestyle I lead. 

Decided to get out today round the Lanarkshire area. Spent most of the time on roads and have to say not one close pass or nearly close pass. All drivers that passed me today where fantastic. 

Back after to trim hedges and clean decking. Burst!!!!


----------



## gavgav (23 Jun 2022)

A day off for me and so I got out for a longer ride in the muggy morning sunshine. Tweaked the gears a bit before heading out, to try and sort this jumping issue in 1st. Hardly a breath of wind to begin with, as I meandered out of Shrewsbury and along Calcot Lane, to Bicton.

Arrived at the T-Junction to find a road closed sign to the right, but luckily I was turning left, however the reason was large scale surface dressing. It needed doing, as that road had become so rough, but cycling on new chippings is never great fun. Thankfully it appeared they’d done my carriageway yesterday, so it was better than the one coming the other way that had very fresh tar down.

I descended to Montford Bridge, where I was glad to turn off and out of the chippings, towards Forton. The lanes to Great Ness were quiet and very enjoyable in the warm sunshine, before I crossed the A5 and climbed up then dropped down to Pentre. Too early for the pub to be open, which was probably for the best in that heat.

Next was Melverley and around to Crew Green, briefly crossing the border into Wales, before joining the main road to Coedway and Alberbury. One set of temporary traffic lights along there, that didn’t give me enough time to pass through and I wasn’t hanging about.

The climb up from Princes Oak was a hard pull in the heat and I’d also turned into the breeze, which whilst not strong was enough to feel a bit of resistance. I didn’t have to wait long to cross the A458 at Halfway House, but the road to Westbury had also been surface dressed recently, so more chippings to deal with. 

I paused in Westbury for a drink and was starting to feel the heat a bit by now, in the midday sun. The main road from there, to Stoney Stretton, Yockleton and Nox was quiet, another set of temporary lights to contend with, but these changed just as I got to them, in my favour and gave me enough time.

At Nox I turned onto the lane to Lea Cross, where I paused in the gateway of Worthen Juniors Football Club, for a bite to eat. Wasn’t overly hungry, with the heat, but needed a bit of energy replenishment.

I crossed the A488 with ease and then climbed up to Arscott, past the golf club, down to Annscroft. The flag confirmed I had a direct easterly headwind to deal with now and it was quite hard work against it to Exfords Green and Stapleton, where I stopped at Dad’s for a cold drink and a chat. Whilst there I checked the rain radar, with the forecast of possible thunderstorms coming in and it had clouded over quite a bit, with a few black clouds in the distance. Sure enough, there was rain over Bridgnorth way and so decided to set back out about 1:45pm, to hopefully get home in time to stay dry.

I took my usual route home, via Gonsal, Condover, along Lyons Lane where I had a very friendly policeman, in his truck, flash me through on a narrow section, with a big smile and thumbs up from him as well and Betton Abbots.

That was hot work, but I really enjoyed it and the roads were pretty quiet, with all traffic well behaved as well. The gears were better at the lower end, not jumping, but now at the top end they were a bit scratchy! Somewhere in between must be a sweet spot.

39.89 miles at 13.4mph avg speed


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Jun 2022)

gavgav said:


> The gears were better at the lower end, not jumping, but now at the top end they were a bit scratchy!



Often gears ok at one end of the cassette but not the other is a symptom of a bent hanger.


----------



## buzz22 (24 Jun 2022)

After my gentle ride yesterday I stepped up the pace today and took outmy 1987 Clamont for a ride from my place along the main highway heading south to Helensburgh and back, 48km return.
It's mainly 100 and 110 km/h so only the one photo as it's not that safe to stop, but a pleasant view over the Royal National Park.




I'm swapping parts around at the moment to reduce my fleet slightly so had swapped my Fulcrum Racing Zero's onto the Clamont to see if they suited it.
They definitely do, with a nicer feel and less rolling resistance.
Top speed on the way home was 72km/h where I usually max out at 64km/h in the same spot. It's amazing how much difference good wheels and tyres make.


----------



## theloafer (24 Jun 2022)

yesterdays ride ..was for a change of direction we headed south on fairly quiet roads towards Yarm . then out by the rear of the prison and through Hutton Rudby .then through east+west rountons. at Appleton Wiske we had a break as it was a tad bit warm. roughly 29c so Mr Garmin said . 
then on to Hornby and the the nice quiet road back into Neasham ,though once we got to Hurworth Eddie needed more drinks so a stop was made . and just as the school's seemed empty there was wall to wall traffic so was decided we chill under a tree and let the traffic clear .
once cleared we dropped into Croft-on-tees then the longer route via Cleasby- Manfield to pick up the road to Piecebridge then back our usual Walworth Heighington and back to Aycliffe . 58 miles in excellent weather with good mates 
https://www.komoot.com/tour/818236804
Appleto Wiske










school run mayhem









Hurwoth and nice bit of shade


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jun 2022)

Nice Wicken pootle with the better half this morning; first time we have actually managed to get out this year together

Nice sunny-ish but not too warm and reasonably quiet.

Stop at the NT cafe on the way back for a flat white and cappuccino.

Stayer in front of thatch;






Big fen sky;






Burwell that way,,;







NT sign






Monk's Lode;






Stayer and Kona taking a break;








https://www.strava.com/activities/7360330084


----------



## gbb (24 Jun 2022)

Yesterday's...
I dont cycle much anymore but finishing work, home, bikes coming out,come what may.
My son was u expectedly home, c'mon, i will, show you this brickpit lake about 3 miles away (we'd recently been discussing if it had fish,its massive,unless its polluted, it must have)
So we both set off across the brick pit trails on ebikes....errr, my back tyres going flat.
3 pump ups to get there,we relaxed and surveyed the massive lake, 3 pump ups to get back.
No mileage to speak of, just a chance to chat and be outdoors....and a puncture to fix later that evening


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

A nice 20 mile bimble completed this morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2022)

Yesterday: The week has been a bit of a disappointment as I'd hoped to get a few rides in but it just didn't work out, so I took the chance when it came yesterday afternoon. I was out a bit later than hoped so it was just one of my regular routes on the knockabout bike (since that is easiest to get out).

I headed south to start with, into quite a brisk wind through Condover, Longnor and Hollyhurst. Using the A49 right at the start it was a bit busy and I did dive for a side road at one point on hearing something big coming up behind me at a point when there were streams of traffic coming the other way - a toot of the horn and a wave showed that it had been appreciated. After that it was all fairly uneventful for a few miles despite it coming up to school kicking out time on a Friday. The next crossing of the A49 was also quite busy so I had to wait my turn, then I headed for Dudgeley and some quiet lanes. I had the wind behind me now which made the hills seem a bit easier on this undulating section and it was also pretty good when the climbing started in earnest just after Leebotwood.

I wound my way up to Smethcott and did briefly consider heading for Picklescott like last time I was here, but was conscious of having limited time so stuck to the more direct way to Wilderley. From the viewpoints I could see what appeared to be showers rolling across the countryside - I wasn't too worried about this until I checked and realised that I'd left my waterproofs in the other set of panniers.

Reaching Pulverbatch I took the main road route to Longden. This road is mostly downhill and with a good tailwind this time I was looking forward to it. As I left Pulverbatch I thought the bike seemed sluggish and I was sure I ought to have been going faster...... until I looked down at my speedo which showed 24 mph and rising.  It was a good run through Longden Common to Longden itself then I decided to carry on to Annscroft and climb Lyth Hill from that side. After taking in the view at the top I used the rough track which the bike was a lot quieter on after doing some work to the front mudguard recently.

25.7 miles at 12.9 mph average - fairly good for this bike on this route.





Looking to the Stretton hills from near Ryton. Quite threatening cloud about but I managed to stay dry the whole ride.





Only a trickle at the one ford on the old Roman road. It's been quite dry in Shropshire for the last few weeks. Even when there has been rain it hasn't amounted to much locally.





A view of Caer Caradoc just after Hollyhurst.





Near the top of the climb after Smethcott and it does appear to be raining in the distance.






From the top of Lyth Hill looking back in the direction of Pulverbatch.


----------



## geocycle (25 Jun 2022)

Bright and breezy after a summer like few days. Rode up to Malham Tarn via Austwick and Stainforth. Quite blowy on the tops and clouds were gathering so didn’t linger. Descended the steep way to Langcliffe. Lunch at the naked man in Settle then the usual routes home via Keasden and Wray. All well about from two very Heavy thunder showers. 65 miles or 104 km with nearly 1500m of climbing.

pictures of Ingleborough, Malham Tarn, bike resting before descent and lovely cut through on Langcliffe road.


----------



## iandg (25 Jun 2022)

Steady ride out, the first in 6 weeks - 14km at an average speed of 20kph. 2 weeks on prednisolone following diagnosis of PMR and feeling "much" better but still struggling with fatigue and my arms constantly feel like I've been doing too many press ups. Haven't got the full range of movement back in my shoulders and arms yet either - for example, I can't reach behind my back and into my jersey pocket with my left hand without getting shooting pains in my upper arm. It's going to be a long haul.
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/94519272


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jun 2022)

6 for a sunday ride wtf !
very windy so i was glad of a shorter route today plus its my wedding anniversary so it paid to be back a bit earlier


----------



## roubaixtuesday (26 Jun 2022)

Splendid gentle 25 miles through Tatton Park with Mrs T in breezy sunshine.

The deer nicely framed by the tandem:


----------



## Ian H (26 Jun 2022)

Back to fun riding after Audax imperatives. I rode into town for the Exeter Wheelers' Saturday social (a 40ish miles no-drop ride at average 14mph or more). It takes me just over an hour to get to the start (28km). It was raining heavily when I set off but the Met Office insisted there were only showers forecast, and it did stop before I arrived. Anja turned up immediately after, then Jon. The County Hall bell struck 9 and we set off. Just three of us – some were away and others were saving themselves for the Nello the following day.

This weekend's route was an eastwards circuit through Cranbrook, Tipton, Woodbury and Topsham. There was one shower, long enough that stopping to don rain-capes was discussed, but not quite long enough to actually stop. 

Then a final lurch from proper roads on to cycle-tracks and alongside the Exe to the quay and finish. The other groups were there already. 

After food, drink and conversation, we set off on our separate ways. I decided on an indirect route home via Talaton. Made a short diversion to check a notice I'd seen attached to a bridleway sign (it was an application from local trail-riders to convert it to a by-way open to all traffic – I'm wondering whether I should object). And finally home with 113km total in time for a late lunch. 

The bridleway sign is hidden behind the village sign.


----------



## lazybloke (27 Jun 2022)

Had no plan of a route this morning other than "hills". Took a fairly southerly route that took me straight over the North Downs and bits of the Greensand Ridge to Forest Green, then turned up the steep monster that is Tanhurst Lane. It still has a stripe of mud and grass in the middle, but at least it was no longer a stream, unlike last year.
Wound my way up past a vineyard and a rhododendron garden to the top of Leith Hill. 





Love these sunken lanes. As a kid 45 years ago, I'd have my nose pressed to the car window looking out at these sandy/sandstone banks; it somehow felt like we were driving in a dried-up riverbed.





Steep road back to the A25 (bike is facing the wrong way)





Skipped the A25 and headed eastwards on NCN22. 





Milton Court millpond; far nicer scenery on NCN22 than on the adjacent A25.





Approaching Dorking you see Martin's church Dorking, the slopes of Box Hill (left hand side), and Reigate Hill in the distance. 





One final climb up Ranmore, then dropped down into the Thames Bowl, stopping to take a photo towards Central London (one of these is the Shard, 22 miles away). Hoped for a clearer picture, as the air had been really clear the night before/





23 miles and 2,224 feet of climbing.


----------



## buzz22 (27 Jun 2022)

A couple of free hours after morning school drop off so time to hit the bike paths. From home down to the Georges River inlet, a quick drink stop and taking in the view.




Along the back streets to meet up with the path and past a local community garden.




A bit further along and a nice view of the inlet of the Cooks River, right beside the airport.




Not too far along the path and I'm sitting on the shore at Brighton Le Sands with the water of Botany Bay lapping at the sand.




A bit further along I stopped for a drink and reflected on my choice of bike for the ride, my 1997 Raleigh 2500RS.
Despite the components being fairly low end Shimano and the frame seemingly made from bridge girders (it weighs a ton) it's a great ride. I've upgraded the wheels and tyres, the seat and added a rack which makes it a great commuter and perfect for the paths I take it on.




Over the Captain Cook Bridge and on to Taren Point, with wetlands perfect for those who like bird watching.




Further along and I reached the famous Cronulla Beach, time for a quick snack and then the home stretch.









Total distance was 42km, some beautiful scenery and some lunch.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Jun 2022)

Yesterday’s ride was a lovely gentle spin with friends Martin & Gaynor out to the The Grange cafe at Askham Richard for Coffee. Lovely cafe stop run by the inmates from the woman's prison.
A stop for a photo at Healaugh church then back home.
30 miles with an average of 15.4mph. Very windy but a great ride out.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Jun 2022)

A big one today, for me that is. Time to give the Scott a thorough workout, and it's still running sweet. Hooray!
Today's target was 25 miles, in order to get a ton for the month. Cracked that handily. The next couple of rides will be on the Trek Navigator, once I've replaced the internally routed gear cables and re-indexed it. The second of those rides, scheduled for next Tuesday, will be while wearing a 24hr portable ECG, as the new GP thinks I've got a dicky ticker, or at least an unusual one. Humouring them for the moment. What they think is a problem I've known about since 1988...
Weather today surprisingly cold out of the sun, so much so that I thought about a jacket, but decided against in the end. Otherwise all good, trails not very busy. Roads very busy.
Only one minor 'eek' moment: I went to pass a bin lorry, and the guy dumped a bin in the truck, then just spun around and walked right in front of me. Some Spidey sense had kicked in, I was somehow ready for it, and all was well.
The map:


----------



## Donger (27 Jun 2022)

A steady 30 miler in lovely mild weather tonight, down incredibly quiet lanes (1 vehicle per mile) to Arlingham and back with a couple of local loops thrown in. Thought I'd avoid all the usual pictures of the River Severn and just take a few different snaps with the low sun behind me.
A nice little lane I take in occasionally on a local loop around Arlingham:




At the canal bridge at the bottom end of Frampton on Severn:




The view across the duck pond on the green in Frampton:




That's got me just over the 500 mile mark for the year. I'd normally have done 1,000 miles more than that by the end of June, but at least I'm starting to feel a bit stronger now. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## flake99please (28 Jun 2022)

I managed to squeeze in a 30 miler between finishing work and meeting Son after school. Sunny intervals with one minor shower that caught me about halfway through the route.


----------



## gavgav (28 Jun 2022)

I’ve been away on my cricket club tour, this past long weekend and had booked today off as well, to recover a bit from the excesses. So I decided to head out for a ride this morning, to burn some of it off.

It was a cool, cloudy and windy start to the ride, with me wondering if I should have worn a jacket, but I pressed on down through Meole Village, where I caught and passed a very pleasant lady also out on her bike.

The main road towards and through Hook a Gate, was quiet, but slow with me cycling directly into the strong southerly wind. It then got busier on the climb up from there and on the descent into Annscroft, where an Arriva bus annoyed me, overtaking around a blind bend and then, because a car came towards them, cut across and almost wiped me out with the back end of the bus. Not impressed.

I then turned onto the lane through Exfords Green and Stapleton, which was even busier than the main road! I also met the same lady that I overtook earlier, coming the opposite way! I can’t quite work out what route she took to approach from that direction though, must have been a very hilly and off road effort somewhere? Thankfully things quietened down after that, traffic wise. I turned right in Stapleton and took a road I’ve only ever climbed up once before, normally descend it, towards Shadymoor. I remembered why I tend to do it in the other direction, after ploughing into the wind for 350ft of climbing.

At Wilderley I turned left and then looped around towards the T Junction, where I began the nice long descent to Netley and Dorrington. I did have a bit of a moment, meeting a tractor on a narrow section. I had slowed enough for a controlled stop, but the tractor skidded to a halt, locking the trailer wheels up and planting 2 rubber marks on the road, with a smell of burning. Well you should go a bit slower then shouldn’t you!!

I arrived in Dorrington, had an easy cross of the A49 and then on through Gonsal and Condover, to Lyons Lane, which was nice with not a single car seen on it.

I finally turned North and had the wind behind me now, at Betton Abbots, so I pedalled as hard as I could and tried to get some good speed up. It felt fast, for me anyway and Strava confirmed it as I knocked nearly a minute off my segment times, along what is probably my most regular road ridden on at over 285 efforts. I’m not a big segment competitor but approx 500th out of 4500 is nice for a change.

I arrived home with 21.13 miles on the clock at 13.2mph avg and 1100ft of climbing


----------



## derrick (28 Jun 2022)

Rode out to takeley with a friend today, nice steady ride in the wind, a bit gusty, made the ride a little harder but still good fun. 58 miles, not to shabby.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7381811234


----------



## buzz22 (29 Jun 2022)

Today's ride was "character building"- starting out well and ending in a bit of frustration.
After finishing a busy shift at work this morning I got home and took advantage of the nice weather and a free day.
I headed south down the Princes Highway towards my happy place, Bald Hill. The road off the hwy is smooth and winding so I was able to hit just under 70km/h on the way down, about the only time my dimensions come in handy on a bike.
This area is where Lawrence Hargrave, a British born inventor and engineer conducted his pioneering work on flight in the late 1800's that helped lead to the development of the aeroplane. The road through Royal National Park that leads to the hill is named after him.
The area is now famous as the best hang gliding and para gliding spot in Australia and when the wind is right it's an amazing place to be.




Photos don't do it justice, the view down the coastline is epic.




Towards the middle of the photo is "Seacliff Bridge", a bridge built to replace a cliff hugging road that was closed as rock falls rendered it too dangerous to use.
This bridge has now been used by just about every car brand sold here in their advertising, and it's a tourist attraction in it's own right.
While I admired the view I grabbed a quick snack ready for the climb home.
My bike of choice was my 1987 Clamont, the right bike for this ride- great handling and light for climbing, with the Fulcrum Zero wheels on it now it tips the scales at just over 8kg.




All went well until on a downhill stretch at 60km/h I hit some debris and my rear tyre suffered a cut and a rapid deflation- my swearing game lifted a notch as I managed to stay on while the bike wagged it's tail.
I changed the tube after inspecting the damage and pumped it up then realised my pump was struggling. A quick look confirmed the O ring was split. Damn.
I managed to get enough air in to keep the rim off the road and limped home for the next 20km.
As I said earlier, character building.
In the end I got home slowly but safe and in one piece, total distance 57km.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Jun 2022)

A few days late with this one 

Saturday was the first proper commute home in ages 

Just right temp and a tailwind was a nice way to unwise after a busy Saturday in the shop.

Stayer All Road at Wilburton with the Beer Fest in full flow opposite(I didn't partake) and the sound of someone ruining 'Smells Like Teen Spirit'


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Jun 2022)

Yesterday’s rides on my Tricross, my usual morning commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 18.8mph followed by an extended ride home.
I headed out to Naburn on the outskirts of York then followed the mostly resurfaced Sustrans route to Riccall. In to Selby then home via Wistow Lordship, Cawood, Little Fenton & Barkston Ash. I saw what looked like a young red deer between Wistow & Cawood.
Lovely steady ride of 43.8 miles with an average of 15.4mph.


----------



## theloafer (30 Jun 2022)

had a pootle over to the Tees Barrage and a ride by the river down to the Newport Bridge then over to Hemlington Lake on to Ingleby Barwick where things got a tad confusing circles been done ...lol once we got ourselves sorted ,found the right cycle rout out then headed down towards Yarm.
then off through Aislaby -Middleton ST George back along the A66 cycle path into Darlington then along cyclepath that run by the A167 all the way back into Aycliffe... 53 miles in good company and good weather

https://www.komoot.com/tour/826203599
fire crew in training from Lancaster at the tees barrage


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

theloafer said:


> https://www.komoot.com/tour/826203599
> fire crew in training from Lancaster at the tees barrage
> View attachment 651047



This is why you shouldn't always listen to your Sat Nav.


----------



## wafter (2 Jul 2022)

I needed eggs this morning and with the beater bike still in Oxford I trod the middle ground of normal-ish clothing with cycling shoes and other "serious" appointments to pop to the farm shop in the next village on the CdF.

As usual it felt great to get out; with the refinements of the Genesis feeling particularly good against what I have / would have been using otherwise. Upon arriving at the farm my dreams were shattered; finding not only zero eggs but also a note stating that they were being hiked by 25% to £1.50 per box - seemingly in-keeping with the ongoing decline of toilet paper we use for currency.

Came back via the "naughty route" as it's so much nicer than riding on the road, and couldn't stop at the shop for eggs as I didn't have a lock and in any case the Genesis never gets left anywhere anyway.

All in all a whopping 4.7 miles at a little over 12mph.

Plenty of work to get done today but I'm clinging to the hope of a more substantial ride tomorrow, weather permitting.


*EDIT* The afternoon turned out fairly productive, however I also managed to consume three times my own body weight in questionable carbs, so felt grotty by the end of it.

Knowing I'd feel no better for vegetating inside for the rest of the night I donned the appropriate gear, disregradred the forecast and slightly ominous skies, and got out on the CdF again.

The ride came to about 23 miles; just following my nose and pushing out further south-west than I have done previously. I found a few decent little bridleways and spent much of the rest of the time on quiet B-roads, with the evening sun bathing everything in an ethereal glow as it slowly sank below the low-hanging clouds.

I stopped to take a shot of this church en-route that was flying both the Ukranian national flag and our union flag:







.. and also did a close-up of the bike with its new twin King stainless bottle cages.. much of which are obscured by the bottles 






The cages worked nicely and as usual the bike behaved impeccibly; bar one niggling shifting issue on the RD which I think is down to cable stretch and has hopefully been remedied by half a turn on the barrel adjustor. I love how two years and 4k miles later I still get a tangible sense of appreciation of just how great this bike is every time I ride it 

I got back just as the light was starting to go, accompanied by a credible cover of White Snake's dubious 1987 classic "here I go again" eminating from a mobile stage on the village green.

I rolled past the small crowd and home for a shower and a decent omlette. Feeling pretty good now and as usual very happy with the decision to get out for a bit


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jul 2022)

buzz22 said:


> Today's ride was "character building"- starting out well and ending in a bit of frustration.
> After finishing a busy shift at work this morning I got home and took advantage of the nice weather and a free day.
> I headed south down the Princes Highway towards my happy place, Bald Hill. The road off the hwy is smooth and winding so I was able to hit just under 70km/h on the way down, about the only time my dimensions come in handy on a bike.
> This area is where Lawrence Hargrave, a British born inventor and engineer conducted his pioneering work on flight in the late 1800's that helped lead to the development of the aeroplane. The road through Royal National Park that leads to the hill is named after him.
> ...



Beautiful machine you have there. Looks about my size too!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jul 2022)

Woke to rain but it passed, so we decided to go ahead with the planned ride.

Flat Cheshire lanes to start with then the climb of Gun Hill from Rushton Spencer, taking the back lanes through Heaton first to avoid the rat run. 

Then up through Thorncliffe to Morridge. A beast of a climb, very long with steep sections but not consistent. The only relief was watching the effortless soaring of a buzzard using the wind to float low whilst hunting. 

Summit attained at 460m or so, and rest and recuperation were necessitated before continuing. The views from here are stunning, with Ramshaw Rocks and the Roaches close up, but stretching all the way to the Long Mynd and various Welsh ranges I couldn't name too the far horizon:






Our original plan was Hartington, but that seemed a little too challenging at this point with lunch urgently required, so we descended the lanes to Longnor with stunning views of the Peak before us. 

Appetites assuaged with jacket spuds at the Cobbles cafe, the long climb to Flash Bar awaited, which wasn't as brutal as I expected, thankfully. 

Now over Axe Edge and down the Cat, an experience not enhanced by the total farkwit who overtook us _whilst we were signaling right _to descend to Lamaload.

The lonely Lamaload road and a final climb up Deadman's Hill opened more fabulous views over Manchester and to Kinder Scout, and a rapid descent home. 

58 miles, 1500m climbing. A bit jiggered now!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jul 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Woke to rain but it passed, so we decided to go ahead with the planned ride.
> 
> Flat Cheshire lanes to start with then the climb of Gun Hill from Rushton Spencer, taking the back lanes through Heaton first to avoid the rat run.
> 
> ...


I stopped in the Cobbles cafe when I rode up to Earl Sterndale as I was early lovely little cafe . I did Axe edge from Buxton really enjoyed it


----------



## chriswoody (2 Jul 2022)

Lovely summer's day today with temperatures in the high twenties. It's not properly rained for weeks now and we are experiencing quite a worrying draught, everything is looking wilted and the risk of wildfires in the forests is really high. I decided to make a combination today of some of my more favorite trails in the forests and take in some new trails as well. I headed North as usual over the quite roads and between fields of corn, it's quite open here and the sun was beating down and it was with some relief when I reached the shade of the forest. 






The ground here is baked hard and the going is rougher than normal, my speed drops to avoid battering my body too much. There's been a lot of logging activity as well and the cut logs lie around waiting to be picked up.






After the initial rough forest trails I turn onto a gravel fire road and fly along enjoying the solitude and bird song. I weave my way further North over the next kilometres and the trail turns from gravel to sand. My wheels dig in to the soft surface and despite the fat tires and low pressures, it's so dry and powdery that I'm reduced to pushing some sections.






This pattern repeats itself on and off for a while now, riding fast, then hitting a soft patch that sends my wheels flying and then resorting to pushing. 






I'm feeling tired from the effort and after an enjoyable few kilometers on a gravel fire road, I take a break next to a small lake in a clearing. The air is alive with the colour of hundreds of dragonflies and I watch them for a while, soaking up the peace and solitude.






Onwards the trail switches from gravel to hard packed mud as we fly along under the shade of a dense patch of forest, eventually emerging at the edge of a small village. rutted tracks lead me onwards between fields towards the next patch of forest.






For several kilometres now I'm on delightful gravel fire roads and my speed increases as the roads rise and fall, weaving from between patches of forests and fields. A small road section leads me through a small town and then it's back under the shade of the canopy and towards some small trails I'd not traversed before. I'd been led here by the promise of some small lakes, alas, whether it's the current heatwave or the drought, there is nothing to be seen. Though tall reeds and stands of willow are evidence that the ground here is wet, just no lakes to be seen, maybe I'll pop back this way in winter. 






For know though, after a short break, it's on with the last kilometres of gravel before hitting the final short section of quiet country roads that will bring me home. Just over 42 kilometers of joyful summer riding and then out with the dog and down to the river for a short swim to cool myself off.


----------



## gavgav (2 Jul 2022)

I bagged an early entry for my July Half Century Challenge, on a dull and breezy day, which June seemed to be like every day and July has continued in the same vain.

I started out along the cycle paths to Heathgates and Sundorne, then along the old canal path to Uffington, before joining roads to Upton Magna, Withington and Isombridge. I’d had the wind behind me so far and was making good progress. 

At Longden on Tern I turned into the wind for the first time and it was a battle on the climb up to High Ercall, where I turned off up Silver Hill and onto the very quiet lanes to Ellerdine and High Hatton, turning into the wind again to Stanton upon Hine Heath. I couldn’t believe how quiet it was, going approx 5 miles without seeing a car! It was however very wet on the lanes, due to a biblical thunderstorm that had hit Telford and surrounding areas on Thursday evening, causing widespread flooding. In Shrewsbury we hardly had a drop of rain!

From Stanton I looped around to Moreton Corbett, where I paused at the castle ruins.




I then joined the main road to Shawbury, which unfortunately has recently been surface dressed and is full of chippings. I’d been on the road about a minute, when I experienced what must be the most idiotic close pass I’ve ever had whilst cycling. An absolute brainless moron in a Black Volvo came flying past, within inches of me, doing what must have been 60 mph in the 20 mph speed limit, showering me in chippings and dust. I was absolutely fuming and shouted loudly at him with plenty of hand gestures. I hoped he’d stop ahead, so I could take him to task over it, but perhaps fortunately he didn’t. I’ve never wanted a helmet cam more than today.

I crossed the A53 in Shawbury and joined the lanes to Bings Heath, then climbed up Ebury Hill, descended and then climbed back up East Haughmond, before the very fast descent to Upton Magna again.

From there I took the Pelham Road to Berwick Wharf, overtaking a couple of ladies on bikes, then joined the rat run to Atcham, crossing the old bridge where a family were out and included a very young lad on his balance bike. He pulled a face of amazement and pointed at my bike 😆 as I said hello, definitely a future keen cyclist there!

The lane to Cross Houses was quiet, as was the short section on the A458 and the lanes to Berrington and Betton Abbots were car free, which was nice.

Unfortunately, as I approached home, the ride was somewhat soured as I came across flashing blue lights and utter carnage at a nearby junction. 3 cars had been involved in a very serious road accident. The road was closed, but I could get by on a cycle path, as fire engines and ambulances were just arriving. 2 of the cars were in a very bad mess, bits strewn everywhere and not long after I got home, the Air Ambulance came in and landed on the road nearby. Serious injuries likely.

41.54 miles at 13.2mph avg


----------



## lazybloke (3 Jul 2022)

Enjoyed a bright sunny Saturday exploring Romney Marsh with a pal.
Managed to find a couple of hills between Appledore and Rye, but otherwise it was a completely flat 45 miles under wide open skies.






First stop was Rye, where we showed the tourists how to cycle up the cobbles or Mermaid Street. East through Lydd to Dungeoness to see the bleak end-of-world landscape - dotted by lighthouses, Prospect Cottage, railway, and enormous nuclear power station!












Then up the coast and over the miniature railway to New Romney and into the lanes through a couple of quaint villages back to Appledore.





The texture in that sky.















A very enjoyable 45 miles or so.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Just had my first road bike ride since my accident only 15 miles but it felt nice to able to push on gently and keep a higher average speed.


----------



## CharlieB (3 Jul 2022)

Often I'm looking for a point of interest to base a ride from, and recently I've been catching up with a lesser known Gerry Anderson series from 1969, The Secret Service. This wasn't a particularly well received creation as the plot premise was a little far fetched, but it was the transition from the previous puppet based Joe 90 and the following series, UFO which used real actors, where The Secret Service used a mix of both, that was pivotal.
More notable was the starring role given to Stanley Unwin and the use of Unwinese as a plot device.
My interest fired, I then found out his final resting place was in Long Buckby, Northamptonshire, where he'd lived for most of his life.
So it was that I decided to do a 100k ride from Long Buckby to home.
I'm more familiar with Buckinghamshire and I hadn't realised Northamptonshire was so full of attractive villages, all honey-stone cottages and thatch.
A lunch stop in historic Stony Stratford on the extreme western edge of Milton Keynes, where a building in the Main Street was where Richard III, Duke of Gloucester arrested the legitimate throne claimant Edward and later had imprisoned in the Tower of London, where he was never seen alive again, as one of the Princes in the Tower.
739m of climbing at an average of 14mph, and a totally enjoyable day out, apart from the head wind for most of the day.
Also - what is it with drivers in the countryside? They see a big 50 painted on the road and think it’s mandatory, not maximum. 
*





*

GPX viewer

GPX viewer


----------



## derrick (3 Jul 2022)

Just a quickie today and a coffee as we are having a barbeque this afternoon.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7407800387


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jul 2022)

Plenty of horses and jockeys in the lanes to contend with today. I rode up to the space ship on the summit of Mt Westlake. Over to Penquit then the ridge road.
Through Flete Estate, in through the back of Holbeton and around the coast.

21 sunny miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7408068976


----------



## cwskas (3 Jul 2022)

Very nice photo!


----------



## geocycle (3 Jul 2022)

Struggling with a cold today and the weather was not encouraging so had to talk myself into a ride. Headed up to Hutton Roof, a village on the limestone ridge that frames the west side of the Lune valley. Twenty minutes in and got a soaking but fortunately that was the last of it for the day. Found some very minor roads, the sort where the grass is trying to reclaim them. Pleasant lunch in Kirby Lonsdale then battled home against a headwind. 68 km or 42 miles, 886m of climbing.

pictures of the bike taking a breather against a gate, Ingleborough peeping below the bough of an oak and Clougha pike from the Halton ‘Alps’ .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Jul 2022)

Today was the day of a Leicester Cyclechatters ride. First group ride I've done since the last one, and I don't know how long ago that was. I must admit I've got really used to riding on my own.

Anyway, up and out of the door at 05:20, Get about half a mile into the ride and looking at the Garmin notice the GPS thinks I'm about 1/2 a mile away from were I really am, so stop, turn of the route, turn it back on and set off again with the GPS now showing me in the right place.

I head south to Bruntingthorpe and it is misty and a bit chilly, arm warmers and woolly gloves were a good decision and then turn south east to Lutterworth, peacefully quiet, hardly a car to be seen.

Head up to Hinckley and then Market Bosworth, Swepstone and then Ellistown, then a bit of descending (plus a short sharp climb into Thornton) sees me get to Newtown Unthank and 50 miles are in the bag. I'm going to be a good 45 minutes early for the meet so start thinking of having an impromptu cafe stop, but I'm out too early and everywhere is still closed.

So i decide to turn of the route and do some extra miles on the fly. I get into Sileby and see a corner shop open, so stop for a can of coke and some chocolate and head to the meet with an extra 4 miles done. Stop for a quick comfort break to get harangued by an old git (not @13 rider ) on a scooter, had to politely tell him I'd stopped for a pee as he asked if I was going to ride off road

Anyway, get to the meet 30 minutes early so I consume half of the chocolate and the can and it isn't long before @tallliman and then @13 rider turn up. Quick hello and we set of up the steady climb of Humble Lane, through the Wreake Valley and onto the only serious climb of the day at Saxilby Road, @13 rider, as usual, disappears up and away, whilst me and @tallliman decide to save our energies 

Stop at Nice Pie for refreshments and then it is downhill, but into the wind, for a good 5 miles (actually just checked, it is 8 miles) as we descend to Barrow Upon Soar. At this point @tallliman goes right to head home and @13 rider and myself go right.

Part ways with @13 rider in Mountsorrel and I head home. Get close to home and I decide to extend the route slightly just in case the GPS error bites me on the rear when I upload the ride, it didn't 

Finished the ride on a tad over 102 miles, @13 rider completed a metric century and @tallliman a metric half century.

Was great riding in company again, it does make the miles go by quicker, though I am getting too old for the competitiveness 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7408070670


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jul 2022)

Legs definitely starting to come back now 
66 miles in total to birches valley forestry centre today , fitted a new stem that holds the bar a bit lower so had a bit of back ache which i remedied by raising it a spacer when i got home followed by another 18 miles with mini ck 1


----------



## Donger (3 Jul 2022)

I've been disappointed with my post covid recovery and my lack of mojo. A paltry total of 516 miles in the first half of the year ... a thousand miles down on the norm and never more than 134 miles in any month so far....... So I'm doing something about it.

In the past, whenever I have doubted my own commitment to achieve a cycling goal, I've always told everyone what I'm planning so that I can't back out without losing face. Always works. Yearly targets met, specific Alps climbed, year-round Cyclechat challenges completed. So here we go again.

To ensure that I get my mileage up starting from the first of July, I decided to ride my bike every day until the end of the Tour de France, and to average more than 10 miles per day or 240 miles in total (whatever else I may be doing on a given day). I quickly changed that to riding _at least 10 miles every_ day during the Tour not just an average of over 10 miles. Three days in, and I've done 15.6 miles on Friday, 11.8 on Saturday and 21.5 on Sunday. So far, so good. Been getting up early and putting in the miles before breakfast (48.9 of them so far). Really quite invigorating. I'm starting to think I might even get in 300 miles this month. Giving it my best efforts ..... and can't back out on the 24x10 TdF challenge.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jul 2022)

Out just after midday for a ride into the centre of York for coffee and a sandwich for lunch. Back via Sustrans cycle route, through York Racecourse and onto the cycle path to Riccall. Lovely steady ride of 37.9 miles with an average of 14.5 mph.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2022)

A bit of a late write up just for a change.

Wednesday: Just a relatively quick one as I wasn't free until mid afternoon so I headed round my Condover, Longnor, Acton Burnell, Harnage, Cound, Cantlop and Condover route. The weather was showery so I made sure of chucking my rain cape in the panniers and set out.

The ride was nicely uneventful but I did need the rain cape which was ideal for the light rain encountered. Getting to Acton Burnell it appeared that it had been much wetter here so I was lucky to have missed that. A Jubilee flag was flying at Cound.

I took a left at Cound Stank to avoid the main road and found that the wind had shifted so I wasn't going to have the tailwind taking me home that I'd been expecting.

23.4 miles at 13.5 mph average. Enjoyable despite the weather. I'm hoping it won't be too long 'til the next ride but a positive covid test this morning has put a spanner in the works.





At Ryton and the showers are clearly visible. I did ride into it just before Longnor.





Not far from Acton Burnell. It's stopped raining here so I can take off the rain cape - just a cheap one but it is very useful in these conditions.





At Concord College.





Near to Harnage and the sunshine where I am provides a big contrast to the shower over The Wrekin.





On the lane to Pitchford and another heavy shower rolls across the landscape. Even though I got a bit wet I think I've been fairly lucky on this ride.


----------



## Jon George (3 Jul 2022)

I went out for a little ten-miler in the morning on Pasty #7 The Fixed Gear before I slumped in front of the TV to watch Le Tour. A nice little route that took in a bit of countryside, whilst diving back through Ipswich to see The Waterfront. It was worth just for the skies alone.


----------



## wafter (3 Jul 2022)

Went down the tow path and it was cack.


----------



## Jon George (4 Jul 2022)

Oh, my giddy aunt! It's got to have been over three years since I last went out for a morning ride that involved the building rush hour traffic and I'd forgotten about the increased odds of encountering numbers of people - presumably stupefied by the regularity of their commute - who have been turned into twonks. When you're riding in Primary and someone STILLS tries to overtake and to push you back, you know the next few miles might be 'interesting'. Mind you, the first twonk so heightened my awareness I took even more care than I normally do down some of the back lanes in the countryside as I thought - correctly as it turned out - there would be a lot of folk barrelling down them on their way to work.
Anyway ... That's another qualifying 50k ride in the bag (now up to 81 consecutive months ) and it became one of those rides where I think to myself that anything else I achieve today will be a bonus. A great ride! 

A classic shot of The Orwell that @Jenkins and I occasionally post. 






And one towards The Deben form Old Felixstowe.


----------



## theloafer (4 Jul 2022)

had a ride up to Hawthorn south of Seaham mostly on cycleroute from Wynyard then up on the ncn 1 then the plan was to head over to Durham on the ncn14 and then back via ncn 70 route into Bishop Auckland . when we left Hawthorn the wind was blowing bad out of the west so Durham was cancelled and it was decided to return the same route as we would be sheltered from the wind.
bad timing though as we hit the traffic heading home once we reached GT Stainton, stillwe got back safe and only 23 close passes 
57 miles 
https://www.strava.com/activities/7415099827


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jul 2022)

Jon George said:


> Oh, my giddy aunt! It's got to have been over three years since I last went out for a morning ride that involved the building rush hour traffic and I'd forgotten about the increased odds of encountering numbers of people - presumably stupefied by the regularity of their commute - who have been turned into twonks. When you're riding in Primary and someone STILLS tries to overtake and to push you back, you know the next few miles might be 'interesting'. Mind you, the first twonk so heightened my awareness I took even more care than I normally do down some of the back lanes in the countryside as I thought - correctly as it turned out - there would be a lot of folk barrelling down them on their way to work.
> Anyway ... That's another qualifying 50k ride in the bag (now up to 81 consecutive months ) and it became one of those rides where I think to myself that anything else I achieve today will be a bonus. A great ride!
> 
> A classic shot of The Orwell that @Jenkins and I occasionally post.
> ...



Went past the first location of your pictures on this afternoon's ride and will be passing the second tomorrow as it's a daily part of my commute.


Today's ride was just another quick ride out in the sunshine around the Nacton, Ipswich, Claydon and Kesgrave areas, but with the added bonus of being able to re-unite an iPhone with its owner. Coming out of Nacton I saw a phone case in the road and went to pick it up to move it out of the way when there was some music from the verge. A quick search located an iPhone with a very badly damaged screen as if it had bounced along the road or been run over. Reasoning that it was the owner trying to locate it, I picked it up hoping that they'd ring again and I could get their details to send it back - they did later on, but it cut off before I could find a safe stopping point.
Then, approaching Kirton, an Audi pulled alongside and the passenger asked if I'd picked up a phone - they'd somehow been tracking it and had been following me around and couldn't believe how far I'd gone! It turns out that the lady's mother had died in the morning and she had left the phone on the roof of the car while they were out. I just hope they can retrieve whatever info she had stored on the phone/sim card.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Jul 2022)

A pleasant couple of hours on my tourer, photo looking towards Bavelaw and Black Hill.


----------



## wafter (5 Jul 2022)

Today a box of things needed delivering to a client a couple of miles away in the city, and the Routier and its pannier soared to stratospheric new heights of ridiculous utility 







The mission was accomplished and everyone walked away alive, the unladen return journey made even better by witnessing this epic space-cat mural:






Neither fast nor far but a very welcome waft on the old shed


----------



## wafter (7 Jul 2022)

Crikey - surprised nobody has posted since my last one on Tuesday; is everyone afraid that they can't trump the epic space cat? 

This week has been especially stressful thanks to a number of events and circumstances against the usual grotty backdrop. My sleep's been crap and I woke up this morning feeling exhausted and miserable; got a few small productive tasks done but largely stalled and just moped about the house.

By early afternoon I decided to try to make something useful of the day and get some eggs for dinner. Off I went down the bridleway on the CdF in the baking afternoon sun and 1.5-ish miles later I was at the farm shop with two boxes of eggs in my bag. Then it was back down the naughty track into the village and of course I couldn't go home so hung a right north out of the village.

Uncharateristically I rode to the nearest town on the main roads which were busy but tolerable, saw an old acquantance and chatted for maybe 20 minutes, then back home via some more paletable, rural roads.

All in all around 20 miles at about 13.6mph (from moving time) for around 1100Kcal burned. Not sure if it was the toast I binged on for lunch but it was a fast (for me) ride with a high average HR of around 70% and about a third of the ride at 80% plus - which is unheard-of of late as I've just been going out and wafting around.

To say the ride was transformative wouldn't be overplaying it; now I'm back home (after a really nice omlette) I feel really, really good both mentally and physically and very much appreciate this reminder of the restorative effects of a bloody good thrash


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jul 2022)

First ride on the new-to-me Marin Pine Mountain. Very much a shakedown, let's-see-what-else-needs-doing kind of ride.
First off: light. Great! Nice low gearing. Great! Bit creaky here and there. Hmmm. Despite the heel on the pedal length seeming OK, my knees seem to be meeting my chin. So needs a small adjustment in saddler height.  It has 175mm cranks. So need to account for that. Maybe shift the saddle back a fraction. The bars are very low: Will have to check that out. Some definite issues with random gear slippage or maybe freehub drive dropouts. Whatever, will recheck all gearing and run some decent engine oil into the freehub.
Stopped for a drink at my usual point on the Leg O'Mutton ramp. Rear tyre felt a little soft. As I began to pump, the valve tore halfway off. Pffft. Carp, I don't yet have any spare tubes this size. Definitely unrepairable! So opt to shoehorn a 622 18-25 tube into a 559-32 tyre. What could possibly go wrong? Hoping that some of the creases and folds would expand out to fit the (to the tube) oversize tyre, I got it inflated enough. As I'd already discovered that the gearing was what I'd hoped for this hill, there was nothing left to try out so it was time to turn and go home. The tube is still holding, but I cannot get correct ones for a few days yet, so a planned sprint up and down the Camel Trail on Saturday will be done, teeth-rattlingly, on the Scott.
After getting home, tweaked the saddle as indicated. The bars, though...The supplied bars are simply what they are. They are either flat on the head tube or one inch above. That's the whole range of movement. So I will need to fit a longer quill stem with less reach. I still have this from the Revell mixte. But I will also need a cable stop for the canti brakes. As I'm now having to step out of the originality of the bike, I might just convert it to V-brakes. We'll see. I also noticed that the front brake blocks are on backwards...
So, lots to do, but it's a fine steed!


----------



## gavgav (7 Jul 2022)

A beautiful sunny evening, with warmth, finally and so I got out for a ride. There was still quite a keen wind, Northerly in the main and so that was behind me for the first 5 miles or so, through Meole Village, Hook a Gate and Annscroft.

I got on fairly briskly, after turning East also, to Exfords Green and Stapleton, where I almost fell of the bike in shock as they’ve properly resurfaced the end of Pump Lane, which was a rutted mess and Dad has been reporting to the council for 3 years!!

I continued on to Gonsal and Condover, along Lyons Lane and then turned into the wind for the final few miles home via Betton Abbots.

Really enjoyed that and wished I could have kept going for hours, after a rubbish day in the office, but time didn’t allow that.

14.89 miles at 13.5mph avg


----------



## Donger (7 Jul 2022)

On the first of the month I started a new self-imposed challenge. In response to my pathetic 516 miles in the first six months of the year, I determined to ride at least 10 miles per day until the end of the Tour de France. My best month so far this year (post covid) was March, when I managed a paltry 134 miles, so anything that would get me up and out there and guarantee a further 240 miles in 24 days had to be worth trying.

Well so far so good. Seven days in, and I'm averaging 19.1 miles per day, having done 133.7 miles so far. Every time I work out my current average, something in me just won't let me do less than that distance the next day. So long as the bike holds up and I don't get saddle sores, I think this little-and-often approach might well deliver one of my biggest ever monthly totals. And I'm loving getting out at silly o'clock, riding in the cool morning air and hear a cacophony of bird song .... cock-a-doodle-doing, pigeon cooing and early morning hedgerow twittering everywhere. This morning I even made it out to Arlingham, 12 miles away, in 53 minutes ..... about the same as I always used to before covid. Definite progress.


----------



## theloafer (8 Jul 2022)

just a short ride today ..over to Hamsterley Forest going a different route than i usually and is a lot less traffic  my normal way out via Shildon then down to Tindale along the track to west Auckland to pick up the offroad cycle route to Hilton ,then headed up to cross over the A688 and up through Esperley -high lands.
once in Hamsterley i dropped down to Bedburn and the road into the Forest, travelled a long forest drive which seemed strange as there was not many people about. i climb out at the other end then headed for middleton in teesdale , but so far along the road i was not enjoying the ride so called it a day, i headed over to the woodland to Tofthill road , to head back to West Auckland and back on my outward route, been back early i stopped off at my old works to see a few old buddies .and back in time to watch the tour 
41 miles better than nout 
https://www.strava.com/activities/7435674262


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jul 2022)

Quick 12 mile utility ride on this lovely evening ... the gravel section around Earl's Eye Meadow in Chester was fun.


----------



## lazybloke (9 Jul 2022)

Too much sun at the Hampton Court flower show yesterday. Plenty of Factor 50 but maybe too much heat.









But after lots of rehydration fluids last night (okay, Theakstons), I was up and out on the bike today at a surprisingly chilly 5.30am.

Had a couple of nervous miles of rriding directly into the early sun, but soon turned south.




Went past the house where I lived in the mid 70s, then out into the south Surrey countryside.





Headed off my usual roads to explore down a dead-end lane towards a railway. The council PROW map showed a cycletrack that would detour the closed level crossing, it wad a farm access track that varied between tarmac, concrete slabs and gravel, but it felt like the middle of nowhere. Glorious. Peaceful.




Farmland fell behind me and I approached some old cottages. Recognised some of them from a paper-round I did a couple of times in the 80s.









Then back on the roads and continued near Charlwiod, directly under the Gatwick flight path, then west to Okewood Hill.





Started to feel odd from yesterday's sun, so slowed and headed back via Walliswood and Leith Hill. One final burst of effort to climb Tanhurst Lane up the side of Leith Hill to Coldharbour village, then I rolled back down into the valley of the River Mole and followed it towards home.

A very pleasant 45 miles at a gentle 14 or so mph.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jul 2022)

18 miles in total to hicks lodge with mini ck 1, definitely improving as we only walked up 2 hills rather than most and now in the big ring on the flat


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jul 2022)

lazybloke said:


> Too much sun at the Hampton Court flower show yesterday. Plenty of Factor 50 but maybe too much heat.
> View attachment 652058
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's early! Suspect it may be the best time of day for a ride over the coming weeks though? Lovely pics


----------



## lazybloke (9 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wow that's early! Suspect it may be the best time of day for a ride over the coming weeks though? Lovely pics



Thanks Grant. So many cars in Surrey so I enjoy an early start to avoid the noise/smells/traffic. Lovely light and cool air too.

Not sure my better half enjoys my early starts; not only was my alarm set for 5am, but she also had a kitten pronking on her head for the next 2 hours because I forgot to shut it in downstairs.


----------



## gavgav (9 Jul 2022)

A beautiful sunny morning, but with a keen North Westerly breeze, as I set out in the direction of Baschurch, which I’ve not done for a while and planned some new territory as well.

I meandered my way out of Shrewsbury, through Meole Village, Mousecroft Lane, Radbrook and Gains Park, before following Calcot Lane, to Bicton. The surface dressing has settled down there now and so it was a more pleasant trip on to Montford Bridge.

I climbed up to Forton and then took the lane to Great Ness, passing Adcote School but cycling into the wind was quite slow going in places. Had a pretty Orange and Black Butterfly flying at handlebar height, just in front of me, for a good few hundred yards which was nice.

I then turned North and took the lane that skirts around the edge of the school grounds and along to Baschurch. I turned towards the village centre and then past the school and onto the lane towards the Merrington area. Halfway along there I turned onto the start of new territory, following the car less lane to Old Woods.

From there I followed the “B” road to Leaton, which was also further new territory. It was busy at times, but quietened down after the rat run traffic turned towards Harlescott and I continued towards Rosehill, along the Berwick Rd and into Shrewsbury past the showground. The wind was behind me along parts and it made for good speedy progress.

I arrived at the Coton Hill traffic lights and was initially going to turn right, into Shrewsbury town centre, but traffic was queuing even from there and so I decided to go left, along the Ellesmere road, which I’d also not ridden before.

There was too much traffic though and it felt very unpleasant, particularly on the hill after Herongate, where impatient traffic blasted past, despite it being a 40mph limit, including a knob head in a Mini, that sounded like a tractor,who decided to blast past me, into the path of a car coming the other way and swerve in front again. The chap coming the other way gave him/her a blast of the horn and a sarcastic handclap, I gave them a less pleasant hand gesture.

I was glad to turn right and down through Heath Farm, where when turning right I gave good signal and yet one pillock still wanted to overtake and when he couldn’t decided to hoot his horn. **** off was what he got from me, loudly through his window.

I joined the cycle paths at Heathgates and followed those to Reabrook, Meole and back home.

A nice warm, but not too hot a morning for a ride, with 28.22 miles at 13.4mph avg


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Jul 2022)

What a marvellous day to be alive!

70 miles en tandem with Mrs T, flat on the Cheshire plain. 

Feat. lunch on a terrace overlooking the canal in Middlewich at the Big Lock pub:







Then cake and/ or ice cream at the excellent community cafe at Whitegate Station when we passed over the Whitegate way. 

And finally a wonderful swim in Pickmere before hurtling the last 15 miles home with the tailwind on our backs:






Time for a beer.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jul 2022)

An 8 mile walk, a swim, bread baking, garden centre, roses planted…. Just enough time to jump on my bike for a Battisborough loop before cooking a bbq.

Glorious and hot, I like riding in this weather, but sadly only 11 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7440895045


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jul 2022)

19 miles this morning keeping to shady lanes where possible. Some quite long draggy hills to keep it interesting around the back of Modbury.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7444615093


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Jul 2022)

This was less a case of “my ride today” and more a case of “my rides last week” but as I was working to reasonably tight schedules, I didn’t really have time to update in real time!

Last Monday some friends and I set off on our long overdue trip to France and Belgium to follow a few stages of the tour, so it was a case of parking up at Dover, then riding straight off the boat t’other side of the drink.

Day 1’s ride was a lumpy and (head)windy affair along the coastal road from Calais to Boulogne (where stage 4 finished the following day) but with fresh legs, beautiful sunshine and everyone in high spirits this didn’t deter us one bit. We found a little place on a square on the edge of Boulogne and had a cheeky beer or two to toast the start of the trip before a long climb back to the digs. A quick turn around and we were off out to the Buffalo grill across the road for some long overdue sustenance (and a few more beers!) before turning in.


















Day 2 was another windy and lumpy affair- or at least for part of it- as we made our way inland towards the next stop at Bethune, but catching stage 4 at Remilly-Wirquin beforehand. It wasn’t our plan to watch from here but the gendarmes had closed the road earlier than anticipated which stopped us from getting to where we wanted to be, though not before having a sprint off with my mate to the top of the KOM and through the banner first to rapturous applause by the roadside crowd! 🤣
After a mini detour we found a perfectly placed little tabac and indulged in a few beers and snacks as we waited and eventually watched the caravan and then the tour roll through right by us. Tour pushing on, it was soon time for us to do the same and get to another little bar closer to Bethune to watch the finish, though not without a little more climbing first before it really flattened off. Arriving in Bethune in the evening, it was another quick turn around, chow down and turn in for the night again.





Day 3 was a flat jaunt over to Valenciennes, but taking in sector 5 of the cobbled section of stage 5 of the Tour. As we left Bethune and tanked it through towns and villages to get to the cobbles the locals were in fine form, cheering us on from the sidelines! Eventually getting to the cobbled sector, we settled in ready to catch the action. Arriving well ahead of time we picked a great spot in the shade and with a perfect viewpoint! As they thundered through you could almost touch the riders, there was dust flying everywhere and the crowd was roaring! It was soon time to head off again, though not without seeing Geraint Thomas’ gilet passing through, the lucky recipient of that in the form of a little toddler being towed in a carrier on the back of Dad’s bike! 🥰
Arriving in Valenciennes, we once again, cleaned up, got food and turned in for the night.














Day 4 and it was time to head into Belgium, specifically to Binche where stage 6 was starting from. This would be the last stage we followed, as the tour was heading south and we needed to start turning our tour back north ultimately towards Dunkirk. The excitement quickly dissipated as the otherwise brilliant weather turned sour. Cloudy, overcast and somewhat drizzly at times, the depressing weather was only matched by the scenery as we crossed into Belgium. Flat long straight roads lined both sides with run down terraced houses, poorly surfaced, bike lanes shocking, we were not impressed as we arrived into Binche. Binche itself was lovely it has to be said and the atmosphere was great as we soaked in the start of the tour, viewing team buses and catching the pros making their way to the introduction. A few small beers later, tour started, we made the short trip back down the same old crappy roads with the same crappy scenery back to our next port of call in Mons where we would stay the night. Mons is a nice city in an otherwise depressing area, the evidence of industrial decline in the Wallonia region all too plain to see. We had loads of downtime to take in the place, eat drink and be merry and all that. 





Day 5 saw us move out early from the dreary Wallonia region and northwards into Flanders and the city of Kortrijk. The weather, scenery and our moods improved vastly as we started to see some the best of what Belgium has to offer. Stunning roads and scenery and much more patient drivers than in Wallonia. There were a lot of main roads on the planned route and so we ended up deviating, whilst remaining parallel to the main roads so we knew we were going the right way. The last ten miles or so into Kortrijk were on a well paved cycle path, well used by other cyclists and walkers, firstly running right alongside a river before turning away towards the city itself. We arrived in the mid afternoon, which gave us ample time to turn ourselves round and head out for food and a few “last night cold ones.” until 1am 😬🥴🤣

Day 6 was travel home day, waking up at 5am, dressed and ready to head to the station by 7am to catch a train up to De Panne on the north coast. A little “delicate,” 🥴 we snoozed on the train and arrived in De Panne a little after 8:30. From here it was a short 20 mile pan flat ride back over the border into France and the ferry port of Dunkirk. As we were quite early we stopped off in town after 10 miles, filled our hung over faces and realised if we got a wriggle on we could get the earlier ferry back to Dover than the planned 2pm one and so we tanked it the last ten miles to the port to catch it.

All in all this was a great trip with fantastic friends and many memories made! Around 260 miles overall over the week- a good laugh start to finish and great weather throughout! Can’t wait for the next one!


View: https://youtu.be/NYoAQgUDufQ


----------



## Donger (10 Jul 2022)

I started a self-imposed mileage challenge at the start of the month .... to ride a minimum of 10 miles every day for the duration of the Tour de France. My post covid fitness is definitely improving, and everything was going swimmingly until yesterday, when my bottom bracket went. Cue frantic Saturday afternoon calls around the remaining bike repair shops of Gloucester. Got the bike into Mitchell's before they closed, and will be without No.1 bike until Tuesday or Wednesday. So this morning's job was to set up No.2 bike for the next few days' riding. Headed off out towards Frampton, calling in at all riverside stops on the way.
First up .... Stonebench ..... just after the Severn estuary narrows considerably (though is still tidal). At this point, the road often floods, and I have witnessed one car having its wheels washed by the Severn bore:




After nipping to the river bank at Weir Green, the next stop was near the Anchor Inn in Epney. (View towards Framilode, with the Forest of Dean in the background):




A cyclist coming the other way warned me that the canal bridge at Frampton was broken, so I hung a left at Saul Junction and rode to the bottom end of Frampton village green to cross back at Splatt Bridge and throw in a bit of off-roading along the canal path, stopping for a shot of Frampton Church:




No.2 bike was going nicely. Quick, positive gear changes, silent pedalling, comfortable saddle. I only wish the handle bars were a little wider. Must do something about that. I was enjoying it so much that I threw in an extra loop along the riverside between Priding and Fretherne. A great little ride in fantastic sunshine.
Obligatory selfie:




So much for 10 miles a day! After the first 10 days, I'm averaging over 20, having done 207.6 miles so far. This whole little-and-often thing is definitely the way to go to boost your mileage.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jul 2022)

Now that's warm!
Mix of tow path (ah, shade) and road (yoinks) earlier today on a 19 mile loop of the Llangollen area.




Dee valley in background, some of the lanes around the valley are just stunning on a day like this.




Llangollen was busy as expected, didn't stop for too long. I was here without the bike a couple of weeks ago, it was chilly and lashing it down, pub food/ale on the left was very nice though


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2022)

A potter along the River Avon from Tomintoul, this was our lunch stop.


----------



## geocycle (10 Jul 2022)

Wonderful day so headed out to Dent. Backroads to Kirby Lonsdale and had a nosy at Devils Bridge. Too early in the day for divers into the river but lots of bikers fuelling on bacon. Then up to fabulous Dentdale. through The first gated road and on to my favourite bench, then early lunch in Dent itself. Paid homage to the Sedgwick statue, commemorating the father of stratigraphy As I passed through the cobbled village. Then the monster climb up Deepdale to Kingsdale, north to south is definitely harder than the opposite especially when it is really hot. I needed several photo pauses and another gate but got to the top. Descent through Kingsdale was great, nobody around and lovely views. Stopped for a milkshake in Ingleton then backroads home. A grand day out. 100 km with 1360m of climbing.

pictures of view from Devil’s Bridge, my favourite bench and Dentdale, nice waterfall heading up Deepdale and Kingsdale.


----------



## AndreaJ (10 Jul 2022)

It was already getting very warm at 8am here this morning as I set off to Ellesmere to meet the rest of today’s group, the ride down being made more interesting than usual by a few classic cars also heading to Ellesmere for a show by the Mere.
There was no route planned which is never good as it then usually involves hills! With one of the group recovering from a fall we decided to make it up as we went depending on how he was feeling. 
We set off out of Ellesmere into Wales towards Overton before turning off to Knolton and up a hill to St Martins. Through the town to Gobowen and Whittington carrying on past the castle before turning off on to some quiet lanes to West Felton. Back onto a busier road to Rednal where we headed back to Hordley and along a lane I’ve never been down to Kenwick which had a lovely view over Whitemere. A joint decision to take a longer way back past Colemere, Newton Mere and Kettle Mere before arriving back in Ellesmere for coffee overlooking the Mere, which looked almost good enough for a quick paddle to cool off😂 before heading home. A very hot 46 miles @ 15.9 mph which suggests that the injured rider is almost back to normal! A great route including Shropshire and Wales with a castle, 4 Meres and a canal on a gorgeous summer morning.


----------



## gavgav (10 Jul 2022)

Cricket was cancelled today, due to the opposition not being able to raise a side, typical on a rare perfect day of weather for it, so I took the opportunity to get out for my longest ride of the year so far.

I set out just after 10 and it was already very warm, as I followed cycle paths up to Sundorne and then the old railway path to Uffington, before joining roads to Upton Magna and Withington. I was slowly reeling a rider in, on the downhill section but he saw me and decided to put a spurt on then!

I paused at Walcot Mill, for the first of many much needed drink stops of the day. 





There was climbing to do next, up to Charlton and then along the lane to Wrockwardine, which was very quiet. After the village I paused for a snack and took the opportunity to snap the Wrekin in the glorious weather 





I crossed the old A5 and then enjoyed the section to Eaton Constantine and the descent to Cressage, where a family had somehow contrived to get a canoe wedged between a tree and the stile they were trying to get it over, still half in the road 🤦‍♂️!

I had a short section on the A458 up the hill, but it was quiet and I was then back on lanes around past Kenley estate and down towards Harley. It was properly hot now, as I turned along the Roman lane towards Hughley, which as normal was busy with traffic and they weren’t well behaved either, particularly the chap towing a caravan at speed who forced me off the road into the undergrowth 😡

I stopped at Church Preen, for a snack and a text to dad to see if he would be in later on, for me to call in, which he was. The steady climb along to Gretton and Cardington felt like hard work in the heat and then the climb up to Enchmarsh was a pull, but the fast descent down to Comley was great fun and with there being hardly a breath of wind it was a good fast run to Longnor and Ryton, hardly seeing a car for miles as well.

I arrived at Dads, feeling very hot by now, with the temperature reaching 28c and so was glad of a couple of glasses of Vimto and the Egg Custard he had ready for me 😋 

I set back out into the heat and the legs were feeling quite stiff by now, as I’d done almost 80 miles over the last 2 days, so took it steady to Exfords Green and Annscroft. I turned onto the main road there, back towards Shrewsbury and it was worse than a rush hour with streams of traffic. Bemuses me how many people want to be in a car on a day like this 🤷‍♂️

I followed the cycle path back from Meole and home with 46.3 miles on the clock at 12.8mph avg.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Jul 2022)

Got out for a cheeky extra ride this afternoon as Mrs T away.

Managed nearly 60 miles and 1500m climbing, and consumed 4 litres of water. The Peak District looking stunning including the awesome view of the White Peak from Axe Edge:






Have to confess to wimping in Whaley and taking the A6 home rather than a final hill and down the Brickworks. Also regretted it, I'd forgotten how hideous the A6 is.


----------



## cwskas (11 Jul 2022)

Noodle Legs said:


> This was less a case of “my ride today” and more a case of “my rides last week” but as I was working to reasonably tight schedules, I didn’t really have time to update in real time!


A fine write-up of an amazing trip. Thanks for posting!


----------



## cwskas (11 Jul 2022)

Donger said:


> So much for 10 miles a day! After the first 10 days, I'm averaging over 20, having done 207.6 miles so far. This whole little-and-often thing is definitely the way to go to boost your mileage.



Well done!


----------



## cwskas (11 Jul 2022)

Yesterday, I went down to Kerrville for another ride with some friends. We planned a 730 am start to get as much riding done as possible before it got too hot.

First a screenshot of my bike computer's record of the road temperature superimposed over the elevation profile and trip time.





All of these pictures were taken during the first couple hours. Next time I think we might want to start at 530 am! Texas is in a serious drought this year, but it was nice to see how active the animals were and some nice scenery.

44 miles, 3h53m moving, 1898' of altitude gain.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Jul 2022)

Actually Saturday, and with Mrs DCB volunteering with The Wave Project on Watergate Bay, I zipped off to Padstow to ride the Camel Trail. Bad time of day to get started, about 1.30. Rather warm...
Uneventful, except for the heat and uncooperative electronics. One thing I'm not used to is continuous flat riding. I expect rests on the downhill bits! Does wonders for average speed,though.
Having got past Bodmin on the Wenfordbridge section, I'd had enough. Despite plenty of hydration and snacks, I'd run out of oomph. Sat for a bit in some shade and got the phone doing Mapmyride properly, power management issues using a Huawei P20 Pro, as my S7 Edge had died suddenly the day before.
Didn't really help except to give me a rough idea of things. Made one more longer stop about 25 minutes later, then a quick rest in Wadebridge. Then back to Padstow and the car, which had developed a fault. Phone, car, grrrr. Car still drove, so back to Watergate and a very welcome cup of tea. Then clean up and change, meal at Wax with the rest of the volunteers, then home. Definitely some some signs of heat exhaustion!
Worked out at just over 25 miles, avg of 12.3mph, very quick for me!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jul 2022)

I'm feeling mostly better after my bout of covid (even if my test this morning was still faintly positive) so having walked the dog early I thought I could still get a ride in before it got too hot.

Nothing special; just a lap round familiar roads to Acton Burnell on the knockabout bike. I was aiming to take it easy, especially as it was quite warm already when I set out. Not too much traffic about, which was good as I headed through Condover to Ryton and Longnor.

I'd been considering doing the shorter version of the route but on the way to Acton Burnell I felt good and was going fairly well - not well enough to keep up with a cyclist who overtook on the climb to Frodesley, but then I doubt I'd have kept up on this bike even if I'd been on top form.

A right in the village took me past Concord College then to Cound Moor on very quiet roads, which stayed like that through Harnage, Cound (still the Jubilee flag flying) and on towards Pitchford. I dismissed the idea of extending the route again at Cantlop and took the direct way to Condover to retrace my steps. The wind had been light all ride but was a tailwind for the run up to the A49 so I got along quicker than I would have expected.

22.6 miles this time at 13.4 mph average. I had been taking it easy - honest.


----------



## Donger (11 Jul 2022)

Up and out early this morning for another 25 miler before the heat of the day. No.2 bike running beautifully, birds twittering everywhere, blue skies, minimal wind. Lovely.
First up, out to the canal bridge at the bottom end of the village green in Frampton on Severn. It isn't actually on the Severn .... despite the name. In this shot of the canal bridge you can see the river in the background, between the marshes and the Forest of Dean:





On the way back, I fancied a detour up a public bridleway that I'd recently noticed has a blue bicycle sign on it. Nothing wrong with a bit of gravel track or off-roading when you are rolling on Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres, so I went for it, hoping to emerge somewhere near Moreton Valence on the A38.




I got about half a mile down the track when it delivered me at the gates of what appeared to be an abandoned farmhouse. Only the presence of a satellite dish suggested it might still be lived in. Apart from a Neighbourhood Watch sign, there was absolutely no signage as to the bridle way, and there was nothing to suggest it was OK to go any further. So I turned back and took my usual road instead. Worth a try. That's 232.5 miles so far in July @ 21.1 miles per day.

Looking forward to getting No.1 bike back from the workshop, but pleasantly surprised how nice No.2 is to ride after not riding it at all last year. (Shouldn't be surprised, as it did after all get me up Bealach na Ba and several big Alps in its glory days). It's a bit like getting in touch with an old friend you haven't met for ages.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jul 2022)

The ride yesterday might have been a bit too much, too soon. Feeling quite washed out today. Will try again tomorrow, all being well.


----------



## Donger (12 Jul 2022)

Another 26 miles today. This riding every day business certainly creates a bit of washing. The _Maglia Multiflora_ is now in full bloom.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jul 2022)

47 miles in total with a cake stop at cobwebs in abbots bromley , legs felt tired from the start but pushed on to get the miles in as i was determined to make the most of my day off


----------



## Donger (14 Jul 2022)

Well, that didn't end well. So much for riding my bike every day during the TdF. I had just started to think I'd get in 500 miles during the Tour when real life went and got in the way. No cycling today. Spent the first 8 hours of the day in A&E with my wife after she experienced a dangerous heart rate all last night. When I got home from the hospital I was on alert waiting to hear when/whether she was going to be allowed home. Went back in this evening to find that she is being kept in overnight ... still in A&E. The good news is that they appear to finally be getting a handle on how to balance her various medications, and she was looking very much better than when I left her at lunchtime. 

Oh, well, 282.8 miles done in the first 13 days of the month. Not too shabby. And I'm sure I'll get out again for a few short rides in what remains of the month once Mrs D and I are happy that she is safe to be left on her own for an hour or so. I have been reminded that there are more important things in life than cycling.


----------



## gavgav (14 Jul 2022)

Donger said:


> Well, that didn't end well. So much for riding my bike every day during the TdF. I had just started to think I'd get in 500 miles during the Tour when real life went and got in the way. No cycling today. Spent the first 8 hours of the day in A&E with my wife after she experienced a dangerous heart rate all last night. When I got home from the hospital I was on alert waiting to hear when/whether she was going to be allowed home. Went back in this evening to find that she is being kept in overnight ... still in A&E. The good news is that they appear to finally be getting a handle on how to balance her various medications, and she was looking very much better than when I left her at lunchtime.
> 
> Oh, well, 282.8 miles done in the first 13 days of the month. Not too shabby. And I'm sure I'll get out again for a few short rides in what remains of the month once Mrs D and I are happy that she is safe to be left on her own for an hour or so. I have been reminded that there are more important things in life than cycling.



Hope all is well with Mrs D soon


----------



## gavgav (14 Jul 2022)

I got out for a short ride in the evening sunshine, but with an annoying blustery wind blowing again.

I decided to do a loop around Shrewsbury Town, which I’d not done for a while, in an anti clockwise direction. 

I followed the cycle paths up towards Heathgates and then joined the roads down through Castlefields and Sydney Avenue, onto the towpath alongside the River Severn. I was into the wind when travelling North West, which was hard going, but quieter than I expected along there.

I went into the Quarry and along the main avenue until I reached metal fences blocking the way and realised they were setting up the stage and site amenities for the Madness concert that is happening this weekend there. Suggs will have plenty of space on the stage as it is huge!

So, I had to drop down across the grass and onto the narrower path that runs nearer the riverbank to Porthill Bridge. I walked the bike across there and then climbed up into Porthill itself, before rejoining cycle paths to Shelton. 

As I turned South East I enjoyed the wind behind me through the hospital grounds and then the new estate at Mytton Oak, which with the nice smooth new tarmac was giving good speed and I knocked a good 20 seconds off my Strava segment best.

I then followed Mousecroft Lane and the dreadful road surface to Nobold, before looping through Meole Village and home with 12.79 miles clocked at 12.5mph avg


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2022)

Donger said:


> Well, that didn't end well. So much for riding my bike every day during the TdF. I had just started to think I'd get in 500 miles during the Tour when real life went and got in the way. No cycling today. Spent the first 8 hours of the day in A&E with my wife after she experienced a dangerous heart rate all last night. When I got home from the hospital I was on alert waiting to hear when/whether she was going to be allowed home. Went back in this evening to find that she is being kept in overnight ... still in A&E. The good news is that they appear to finally be getting a handle on how to balance her various medications, and she was looking very much better than when I left her at lunchtime.
> 
> Oh, well, 282.8 miles done in the first 13 days of the month. Not too shabby. And I'm sure I'll get out again for a few short rides in what remains of the month once Mrs D and I are happy that she is safe to be left on her own for an hour or so. I have been reminded that there are more important things in life than cycling.



sometimes you have to step back and realize things are more important than a bike ride , gws soon to the boss .


----------



## buzz22 (15 Jul 2022)

Riding time has been limited with school holidays, family time and wet weather so I took the opportunity today to get out and hit some hills.




My Giant CFR 3 got a workout- I recently changed my crankset to a later 105 crankset and took advantage of the 39 tooth ring to replace the 42 on the previous setup.
Much nicer on the hills, slightly lower all round gearing but for what I set the bike up for it's perfect.




I'm happy with the RSX brakes, they perform well and I love the polished clean finish on them, the same as the RSX downtube shifters I converted it to.




Overall it was a lovely afternoon on a bike that I really enjoy riding, the 1 x 7 drivetrain making things simple and quiet so I can enjoy the scenery at a slightly slower pace. Without the option to shift onto the bigger ring it's about using what I have.
40km at an average of 20km/h is nothing special but suited the day.


----------



## wafter (15 Jul 2022)

As always some cracking photos of the joys of the English countryside in summer; I'm suitably envious of all of you who live in more interesting parts of the country 

The last week has seen an unprecedented amount of rides in recent times, even if each has been relatively short. After last Thursday's very beneficial 20-ish mile thrash on the CdF I also managed to get out for a cool one on a similar route Friday evening and a little 16 mile pootle Sunday evening. Unfortunately all were driven by the urge to repent / recover from the resultant grottyness of impulsively indulging various unhealthy habits over the weekend..

Given the heat it's been necessary to push the rides back later into the day; I've witnessed some fantastic sunsets and it's been novel to do a bit of night riding as it's always something I aspire to do (fewer cars and gloriously quiet back roads) but rarely manage.

Tuesday saw the need to visit a client on the other side of the city so I managed to get about 10 miles in on the Routier down the tow path and through town in the relatively cool overcast morning; which was sublime. Last night I met a couple of mates in the city for a drink so again pressed the bike into action and once more it felt fantastic cruising back along the flat of the tow path at a constant, effortless 90rpm in the cool evening air 

As usual it felt great to get some utility use out of the old rotter around the city, if as always tinged with sadness that I can't be there all the time. I guess I'm lucky to have work / friends in the city which allows me to spend a reasonable amount of time there.

In the past week I've done around 95 recreational and utility miles, which is the most I've managed for a long time. I'm occasionally reminded that my legs are still recovering but I feel a lot better for it, and for the first time in a long time have that underlying sense of having reached a steady-state where the consistant exercise is noticeably contributing to maintaining my physical and mental health


----------



## Landsurfer (16 Jul 2022)

The shortest of short rides today .... got a new and very different bike to anything i’ve ever ridden before.
So a short ride to see how platform pedals work, suspension, big wheels and tyres and a huge cassette.





The new bike ... never ridden a MTB before, all a bit strange;
1. I’ve been clipped in for the last 40 years .... and i’ll be staying that way ... SPD’s for life !
2. Suspension over the bumps was weird but good, locked out even better.
3. Big wheels and tyres need more pressure, 29er.
4. Huge Cassette, i love the huge cassette.
5. Quick release seat clamp needs replacing with a fixed clamp.



Sheffield and Tinsley canal this morning.





Sheffield and Tinsley canal this morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jul 2022)

Donger said:


> Well, that didn't end well. So much for riding my bike every day during the TdF. I had just started to think I'd get in 500 miles during the Tour when real life went and got in the way. No cycling today. Spent the first 8 hours of the day in A&E with my wife after she experienced a dangerous heart rate all last night. When I got home from the hospital I was on alert waiting to hear when/whether she was going to be allowed home. Went back in this evening to find that she is being kept in overnight ... still in A&E. The good news is that they appear to finally be getting a handle on how to balance her various medications, and she was looking very much better than when I left her at lunchtime.
> 
> Oh, well, 282.8 miles done in the first 13 days of the month. Not too shabby. And I'm sure I'll get out again for a few short rides in what remains of the month once Mrs D and I are happy that she is safe to be left on her own for an hour or so. I have been reminded that there are more important things in life than cycling.



Very best wishes for improved health to Mrs D.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jul 2022)

A couple of rides:

*Wednesday:* Having had a rest day I headed out again and decided to do a route round the Pulverbatch area. It's a bit hilly but it's one where I know I can't go fast so find it easier to resist the temptation to press on.

The weather wasn't as hot as it had been on Monday which helped. I headed over Lyth Hill to start and dropped down on the Annscroft side then rode round to Exford's Green and Stapleton. It was nice to see a handful of cyclists out including someone on a recumbent trike.

It's a long and fairly steady climb to Church Pulverbatch which I took gently and enjoyed. The road was a little busier than I'm used to, but that still only amounted to about five vehicles. Reaching Pulverbatch (Castle Pulverbatch strictly speaking, but not many of the signs say that now) I would usually take the main road to Longden but thought I'd extend it a bit this time and head the long and lumpy way round Broom Hill to Wentnall then to Oaks.

At Oaks I was feeling good so took the longer way through Plealey which is a good descent but a bit too narrow and twisty to really let the bike go. From Plealey I thought I'd go through Longden and again extended the ride by going along Summerhouse Lane to connect to Long Lane and Exford's Green.

I needed to get over Lyth Hill again and did consider going along Green Lane (a bridleway) but thought I might be pushing my luck with that so headed to Hunger Hill and Little Lyth instead.

A fraction under 22 miles at 11.7 mph average. Nice to get out and I felt okay after this one.





A drink stop on the way to Pulverbatch. It was a great day to be out.





Wrentnall.





Longden.





Rounding the foot of Lyth Hill as I head for Hunger Hill.





The view from Lyth Hill. It's been really dry in Shropshire recently.

-----------------------------------------------------

*Thursday: * I didn't have a lot of time to spare so aimed to do the reverse of my long route to Acton Burnell. The Raleigh hasn't been out for a while so I went for that. Dry, warm and sunny again but it was a bit more breezy this time and from the northwest so I knew I'd be riding back into it later on.

I had a good run to Condover with the wind at my back then it didn't hinder much along Lyons Lane as I headed for Berrington then Cross Houses. The A458 wasn't too busy which was nice and I had the wind helping out of the village, which was great. By the time I reached Cound I was making a pretty respectable average speed and still had the tailwind helping up the climb to Harnage.

I took it a bit easier on the way to Cound Moor and didn't rush at the short but sharp climb on the way to Acton Burnell. Getting along well to Frodesley encouraged me to push on a bit more then at Longnor I turned back into the wind and knew about it! From here through Ryton to Condover is mostly downhill which helped but afterwards it's flatter and was directly into the wind which wasa struggle this time. I'm used to being able to cruise along to the A49 at mostly about 18 or 20 mph without too much trouble. This time I was down on the drops, pushing hard and only able to manage 13 mph.

23.9 miles at 14.7 mph average. I felt pretty strong during the ride but realised I'd gone a bit too quick afterwards, so Friday was another rest day.





Just the one snap from this ride, taken at a drink stop near Berrington.


----------



## Donger (16 Jul 2022)

Got up early today and hit the road while the breeze was still cool and the sun hadn't started to really do its thing. Got in a fairly quick (for me) 29 miler out to Arlingham and Frampton via the banks of the Severn at Epney. A few times lately I've noticed a whole bunch of twitchers hanging around Epney, and it was the same again today. On the way to Arlingham, I also spotted a few vans parked at the side of the road with surf boards, and people changing into wetsuits. Must be a Severn bore on the way. At Arlingham it looked like there had been a bit of wild camping going on ....




Hope it is not a very high tide today, or those campervans will be found floating around somewhere between Gloucester and the Severn Bridge. Back at Epney, I stopped to enquire about all the bird watching. It turned out that, yes indeed a bore was due later on at 11.00, but that they were all there to try to catch sight of a Caspian tern. Not sure how you distinguish a Caspian one from any other tern variety. Perhaps they squawk in a Russian accent?




Anyway, back nearer to home I came across an elderly cockney chap on a bike who warned me about a swan in the road. There was indeed a big swan standing in the middle of the road and making all the traffic put one wheel in the ditch to get round him! We got chatting, and it turned out that he was a keen bird spotter, so I told him about the Caspian tern at Epney. He said he might drive down there to take a look, so I mentioned the Severn bore .... which he had never seen before, and which he was keen to see. While we were chatting, I also mentioned the exceptional collection of Jack Russell cricket art in the Anchor Inn near the viewpoint in Epney. It only turned out that he was also a longstanding cricket enthusiast and one-time drinking buddy of a certain Dennis Compton! Funny how a chance meeting with a random stranger can end up with you letting him know about three things he was really keen to investigate. The tidal bore, the paintings and the Caspian tern. I guess every good tern really does deserve another. (Sorry).

Another great ride, and back in time to shower and change and head off for visiting time at the hospital.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jul 2022)

Just a short one in the heat of the day.
In and around Westlake Holbeton and Battisborough, trying to keep to quiet lanes… vehicles everywhere!!!


----------



## geocycle (16 Jul 2022)

Wonderful weather again, warm, hazy with a light westerly breeze, too nice to miss especially with the hot weather approaching from tomorrow. Had a late start and hadn’t planned a route so decided on Bowland and a three hill ride. First came Jubilee Tower above Lancaster, 300 m vertically above sea level where I began. Lots of Elite Cyclists practicing for the Elite Cycle race tomorrow. Then on to the trough of Bowland before heading south along the Hodder valley. Next stop Chipping for lunch, again lots of riders taking on fuel. The third hill was Beacon Fell, a small country park with views across the Lancashire plains. 92 km or 57 miles with 1100 m of climbing.

Pictures of Trough of Bowland and Hodder Valley.


----------



## gavgav (16 Jul 2022)

An absolutely stunning day for a bike ride, before the oppressive heat comes, sunny and very warm but bearable and very little wind. 

Something completely new for me also, as I’d arranged to meet some friends in Leominster and with the kids away at Scout Camp and on a sleepover, they brought bikes and we rode together for what must be the first time in about 13 years!

The drive down was fine and I’d just got changed into my cycling shoes, had a quick snack and they arrived. I’d devised a route, following much studying of maps, that was either lanes or “B” roads, but with it all being new territory you never quite know what it will be like or how many hills there would be. Amy had asked for not too many hills!

We set off out of the busy Town Centre and down some quite hilly lanes, before joining the “B” road to Choltrey, Lawton and Eardisland. Traffic was busy until we crossed the A4110 but then quietened down. Eardisland is a beautiful chocolate box village, set on the River Arrow, but the lane we wanted to turn onto (Broom Lane) had road closed signs 🤦‍♂️ We decided to risk it and see how closed it was, turned out to be fine and to be honest a car could have got down through where the cabling work was happening. How nice it was though to not have to worry about traffic.

We followed the lane through beautiful countryside, alongside the river, onto Staunton on Arrow, before turning towards Stansbatch and the first proper bit of climbing we’d encountered.

We were back onto “B” roads then, with some climbing and then a nice descent into Presteigne and indeed Wales. What had been very noticeable on the ride so far was the dreadful road surfaces. I thought Shropshire was bad enough, but it has nothing on Herefordshire, with multiple potholes and badly worn surfaces.

We skirted the outside of Presteigne and then joined another “B” road, in an Easterly direction, towards Combe and Coombes Moor. This was fabulous cycling country, flat for a good 5 miles, quiet traffic, beautiful countryside and cloudless skies. Andy remarked to me that “this is the life” and indeed it was.

Approaching Shobdon I had plotted a quiet lane to miss some busy junctions out. As we turned onto it, we found some proper hills for a mile or so, quite a pull up there and not helped by me swallowing a fly 🤢 Sounded worse than when I’m trying to do an LFT test, gagging, but some water and a cereal bar sorted me out.

We were now in Uphampton and heading for Easthampton. I almost took us past a left turn that we needed, but had been following the saved route on Strava and quickly realised before we descended the hill too far. The descent to the “B” road was fast and about the only smooth surface we found all day!

We were heading for Mortimers Cross now, a nasty and renowned junction for accidents, dog leg across the A4110, but we got across fairly easily and then had quite a climb up to Lucton and Croft, skirting the edge of the castle grounds. There was plenty of amusement though, at us being passed by “Del Boy and Rodney” (ok it wasn’t really them but a very authentic replica) in their Yellow Robin Reliant, with tannoy blasting out, closely followed by a decorated old Capri and then a gorgeous old convertible Wedding Car with the Bridge and Groom in 😆

At Yarpole we turned back onto pretty lanes again, towards Bicton and Eyton. It was quite lumpy but then a nice descent back to the main road. From there it was a flat run back into Leominster, which was heaving now.

We loaded the bikes back into cars and changed out of our sweaty clothes into something clean, before driving the short distance to the pub we’d chosen, The White Lion. It got a good write up on TripAdvisor and didn’t disappoint. We enjoyed a pint of Butty Bach and excellent home cooked food, including some of the best homemade Chips I’ve ever had, in the Beer Garden.

We parted ways having thoroughly enjoyed the day.

The ride was 29.77 miles at an avg speed of 13.2mph and just short of 1500ft of climbing, so Amy was happy that whilst we climbed a few hills, it wasn’t too hilly.


----------



## cwskas (16 Jul 2022)

geocycle said:


> Pictures



What phone (I assume your phone camera) do you use? Do you edit the pictures you post? They are very good IMO.


----------



## cwskas (16 Jul 2022)

Today was the last of the 4 *European Tour of Texas* rides, the Tour de Paris! Very good turnout and I elected to do a 35 mile ride and push as hard as I could for training. I had ridden about 20 of these miles on prior weekends, and it was nice to see some different scenery.
























Hills are my weakness. Today was a fairly flat route and on most of the hills I was able to maintain a cadence above 90. On the more level parts I aimed to keep my cadence 80-85. It was both enjoyable and a challenge. The temperature was quickly rising during the last 10+ miles. I only spent 15 minutes off the bike and averaged 13.7 mph. That is my fastest average I think on a ride of that length.

35.47 miles, 2:35:37 Moving Time, 1,081' elevation gain

https://www.strava.com/activities/7479880648


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Jul 2022)

Just 12.5 breezy miles around local lanes before it gets too hot. Lethargy is also a reason for the short ride!

https://www.strava.com/activities/7482663032


----------



## Donger (17 Jul 2022)

Hospital visit scheduled for this afternoon, so I had all morning to get a slightly longer ride in today. Very pleased with myself as I did my first big hill (Horsepools Hill on the Gloucester to Stroud road) of the year. Can't take all the credit, as I've just changed to a 12/36 monster of a cassette, which did most of the work. Some lovely views dropping back down to Pitchcombe and Stroud through the woods with the beautiful Painswick Valley to my left:









As we are stuck in a long run of sunny days and heatwave conditions, I thought it appropriate to stop for a photo of St Swithun's church in Leonard Stanley:




From there, I carried on with my big clockwise loop, riding out to Frocester, Cam and Slimbridge, where I stopped at the Black Shed for a really nice "small breakfast" for £6.50, which was beautifully cooked and quite sufficient:




One final stop as I rode through the village of Saul. I must have passed the picnic table and bench near the village church a few hundred times over the years, but never before stopped there.




Ended up having a good old chat to yet another Londoner while sat in the shade of an oak tree with a lovely cool breeze. At Epney, even more twitchers ... at least 20 of them .... were hanging around trying to catch a glimpse of the rare Caspian tern I mentioned yesterday. As ridiculous luck would have it, I had ridden past it in Frampton of Severn, where it was stood in the middle of the cricket square on the village green outside the Bell Inn .... with nobody paying it the slightest attention! I told the bird watchers at Epney about it, giving them a description of it that fitted the bill. (Unusually tall for a tern, with red beak, black tips to the wings etc) I could tell some of them thought I was winding them up, and were going to follow the herd and stay at Epney, where it wasn't. The only reason why I hadn't taken a photo of it was that, at the time, I had a huge tractor breathing down my neck so it didn't feel safe to suddenly stop.
A great ride today. 35.4 miles before the heat of the day. Off for a nice luke warm bath now.


----------



## theloafer (17 Jul 2022)

@Donger a nice steady build up with the mileage well done but dont try to over do things slow and steady . i hope mrs D is improving


----------



## lazybloke (17 Jul 2022)

Temps were supposed to drop to a lovely 12 degrees overnight. I was looking forward to getting up at 5am for 40 cool miles.
But with guests over late last night, and rather a lot of booze, I only went to bed at 4am!!!

It was more like 20 degrees when I finally got out at about 9:30am.
Headed slowly for the Chatley Heath Semafore Tower, one of a chain of communications facilities used to relay messages between London (Admiralty Hse) and Portsmouth docks in Napoleonic times.




It's accessible down a long-closed road that eventually is blocked by the A3/M25 roundabout.




No cars this way! Lots of lovely shade.




Motorway junction improvements will encroach on the surrounding woodland and heathland, so I wanted to have another look around whilst I had the chance.

As tarmac turned to dry mud and then deep sand, I began to regret my choice of road bike with 25mm slick tyres.





Scenery was beautiful but baked.










We've had three snakes at the allotment in the last 2 weeks but on the heath I saw nothing more exciting than mallards and dogwalkers. There was supposed to be a herd of Belties too, couldn't see them anyway, just their plentiful "evidence".

Went past RHS Wisley and then crossed over to the abandoned RAF Wisley airfield.
Always have to do a few loop-the-loops.









The wide-open expanse of concrete was a punishing 27 C already and it was only 10am. I plunged into another shady lane, only for tamac to turn into deep rutted mud. This rut was deeper than the bike!





Another selection of roads and woodland to get home, now feeling the heat.
Nearly 2 hours to do a lazy 18 miles.


----------



## geocycle (17 Jul 2022)

cwskas said:


> What phone (I assume your phone camera) do you use? Do you edit the pictures you post? They are very good IMO.



Thanks for the kind words. I just use my standard Motorola g phone and open them on my iPad. I do crop them and occasionally adjust the lighting. Im just lucky to live in a photogenic corner of the world where composition is easy because of the landscapes. For much of the year I do really envy the quality of your light though!


----------



## DCBassman (17 Jul 2022)

gavgav said:


> Yellow Robin Reliant


<pedant> Del Boy has never owned a Robin Reliant, there's no such thing. The make is Reliant and his car was a Regal III. It's " Reliant Robin"!
Sorry, but...


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2022)

considering the heat it was funny as we had a big turnout on a sunday .
70 miles in total to whiteacres farm cafe including boot hill in atherstone which is always fun ........., one rider had spoke go which caused the rear wheel to catch the frame and punctured his tyre which was a tubular so he had to phone for assistance whilst the rest of us plodded on through the building heat .
drank 3 bottles , a large coffee and a bottle of water and still ran out by the time we got back to the start point but luckily there is a cafe there so i blagged a refill to get home  
Really starting to feel like my form is returning at last and although the shoulder was aching it didnt get any worse .


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## gavgav (17 Jul 2022)

DCBassman said:


> <pedant> Del Boy has never owned a Robin Reliant, there's no such thing. The make is Reliant and his car was a Regal III. It's " Reliant Robin"!
> Sorry, but...



I bow to your superior knowledge. It amused me whatever it’s called 👍🏻


----------



## buzz22 (18 Jul 2022)

A beautiful sunny winter's day greeted me on my first full day of annual leave so I headed from my place in the southern suburbs of Sydney to the coast. First stop was Doll's Point (above), and along a path past houses with multi million dollar views.
Once I reached the airport I turned west and followed a meandering path that runs beside the Cooks River. It was previously one of our dirtiest waterways but with a lot of regulation and work has become a lot cleaner.




I was enjoying the path too much to take too many photos but had to capture this:




I followed the path out to the suburb of Campsie and the boundary of the next Council- a map gave a nice view of the path's direction:




My choice of ride for the day was my 1987 Repco Monaco.
I recently changed the crankset from a 1995 Shimano RSX (42-52) to a 1982 Shimano 600 Arabesque (40-52) and this was it's first outing with it.
Besides the smaller small ring I think it's one of the best looking cranksets around and suits the bike better.
It proved to be a winner, the slightly lower gearing coming in handy.





Total distance was 60km in a bit over 3 hours, lovely.


----------



## theloafer (18 Jul 2022)

not much sleep last night so i was up 3 ish .i decided to be out the door early and beat the heat ,want to go over to Barnard castle as i was told there was an other crossing point as the last few times we had a couple of close calls with cars trying to beat us over the light controlled bridge  .
just the usual way to Barny. once there i found the crossing point and there was steps ,not good with 60+lbs e-bike,but i bit of thinking outside the box and it was easy peasy .
the return leg was the same as normal route back as i wanted to beat the sun.. as it was getting very warm , managed to get 44 miles in and think i need to get more early rides in as lack of traffic was brill.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7487952137

my fav ford ...was almost tempted to try it 















what's left of Barnard castle










Egglestone Abby


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2022)

A couple of rides once again:

*Yesterday:* I should have got out in the morning before it got too hot really but didn't. After lunch I decided that it wasn't too bad out, especially with it being quite breezy, so got the Kingpin out for a bit of a jaunt.

I headed over Lyth Hill then dropped down to Condover where I picked up a nice tailwind that helped along Lyons Lane towards Berrington and Cross Houses. I headed for Atcham next where lots of people weer cooling off with activities on and in the river, then carried on to Upton Magna. There were a handful of fellow cyclists about here who I overtook, to their surprise, on the way to Uffington.

The front brake had been making a horrendous noise on every stop through the trip, making me wonder if I had got a smear of grease on the wheel rim when I worked on the bearings recently, however silence was restored along the old canal path to Heathgates once everything got a coating of dust from the gravel surface. Ah well, that saves a job.

I followed the riverside paths into the Quarry, where the stage is being dismantled from the weekend concert, and met a friend so stopped to chat for a while before heading back via Porthill and Meole Brace.

21.4 miles at 12.5 mph average. I have a speedometer on this bike now which will make it easier to keep track of mileages. 






Headed along Lyons Lane.





Welcome to Italy Shropshire.





This one didn't come out quite as expected as I couldn't see the screen in the sunlight. It does show there were a fair few people enjoying the river.





At Upton Magna.

-----------------------------------------------

Today: The forecast shows 37C for this afternoon (though at the time of writing it doesn't look like we are going to get quite that hot here), so a morning ride seemed a good idea before it got too bad. The knockabout bike was convenient so I got that out and headed over Lyth Hill with the intention of bimbling round the lanes a bit.

This time I carried on over the top of the hill and dropped down on the Annscroft side then took the lane towards Plealey but doubled back towards Longden. All was going well and it was pretty pleasant being out. I'd got about halfway along the lane to Longden when an insect hit me between the eyes and I immediately felt the pain on my nose - the sting of a bee was left behind and didn't half smart. A passing cyclist stopped to check if I was okay and offered the use of an epi-pen if I was allergic. I'm not but really appreciated the concern. I don't suppose you'll see this but thanks anyway.

I decided to cut the ride short and headed to Exfords Green along School Lane then took the road to Hunger Hill, deciding to take to a bridleway I've walked but never cycled just after Westley. That may have saved some distance but I think it probably would have been faster staying on the tarmac.

My face was swelling quite well by the time I got back and has been pretty uncomfortable.

11.1 miles at 11 mph average. I've had better rides.









Just a couple of snaps from the top of Lyth Hill.


----------



## ianbarton (18 Jul 2022)

A few miles north in Shropshire it briefly got to 40C and fluttered around 37C. These were temperatures in the sun, not the shade. I was glad to spend most of the day inside (very rare for me).


----------



## Donger (19 Jul 2022)

Meet Archie. Don't let appearances deceive you. Archie is a little b*****d.


While Mrs D has been in hospital, Archie has got me up at about 4.45 every morning. Yowling, prodding me, standing on my chest and flicking my nose etc. Being by nature a crepuscular little critter, he just has to have his important tummy rub on the top step of the stairs, and have his ears scratched and a prolonged game of peek-a-boo through the bannister rods all before 5am. Not a minute later. I give him his breakfast and chuck some more ice cubes in his water before getting myself some cereal and a cup of tea (as by now I am wide awake). I turn round to find Archie has f****d off back to bed! MY bed.

There is one practical upshot, though. It means I can get out for my daily bike ride while the air is still relatively cool. Today I made it a very flat, very steady plod of a ride out to Epney and back via Moreton Valence. Just the 14.8 miles. I got home before 8am and it was already what I would normally describe as a lovely summer's day. It is going to be a real scorcher later. Glad to have got my ride out of the way early ..... thanks, I guess, to Archie.

p.s. Today I got to look through the binoculars of one of the twitchers at Epney .... and confirm that it was the Caspian tern that I saw in Frampton the other day while all the bird watchers were crowding out the waterfront at Epney, 3 miles away!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2022)

Archie may be a little b******d, but.. he's a handsome little b*******d


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jul 2022)

A little potter to South Queensferry this morning with my wife. The air was lovely and fresh near the shore, much warmer and muggier inland. 25° on our return.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jul 2022)

kudos to anyone attempting to ride in the heat , im wimping out till tomorrow


----------



## Vantage (20 Jul 2022)

I went out at 6.30am yesterday with the mutt. Even that early it was damn warm.
Onto today and muttly and I have just returned from a ride in the park. I decided to take the scenic route home.
1st it was up a steep rocky trail with a school fence on one side and trees and stuff on the other. The rocks were sending me all over the place. My mountain biking skills have all but vanished. Not helping matters was me using the electric motor in one of its highest settings. Steep. Rocky. Why wouldn't I? 
Cue lots of bumping off rocks, tree roots, more rocks, etc. Eventually I decided it was a good idea to get off the rocky trail and go up through the forest bit. Completely forgtting all the steps to climb. It's OK. I had a motor. On my already heavy touring bike. With thin as tracing paper tyres. What could go wrong? Aside from the rear wheel spinning out and/or gripping and thus slamming the front tyre into said steps, it was interesting. What made it more interesting was the very deep and thick nettles bushes on both side of the heavily overgrown path. Was I wearing shorts? You betcha! I made it up the first step. The second one caught me out. Bike stopped. Me losing balance. Me falling into said thick, heavily overgrown nettles. Me wincing in pain as my bare legs got the stinging of a lifetime. I didn't swear. Honest. Not learning my lesson I got up and immediately used the throttle to motor my way up the remaining steps. Then I throttled through the rest of the forest till we emerged onto the estate. My steering had been a bit sluggish coming out the other end. Either a rock or a step had pinched my tyre and it was flat. T'was a slow flat though so twice on the way back home I stopped and inflated it.
I'll fix it later when my legs recover.
Fun day!


----------



## AndreaJ (20 Jul 2022)

A much better day to be out and after waiting just long enough for the village school traffic to clear I set off towards Northwood hoping to get out before the road was closed again for the white lines to be painted on the recently surface dressed bits. Made it in time and turned off to Bettisfield and across the Welsh border to Hanmer. Took the usual route back to Breadon Heath and into Welshampton by the school. It looks like Stocks Lane will be shut for all of August, hopefully to fix it as it is one of the worst lanes in North Shropshire. Crossed over the road to Lyneal finding the lane blocked by a lorry and workmen replacing a telegraph pole, as they were nearly finished it wasn’t a very long wait and I was soon on my way again, carried on past the vineyard to Colemere, Pikesend and Brown Heath. Took a longer way to Loppington, Horton and Edstaston before a wander around Whixall. I was following a heavy rain shower for a few miles, the lanes were very wet as far as Dobsons bridge where one side of the bridge was wet and the other was dry! I didn’t manage to catch up with the rain though, it is very dry here so we could really do with some rain now. 34.6 miles. 
View from Tarts Hill


----------



## galaxy (22 Jul 2022)

gavgav said:


> An absolutely stunning day for a bike ride, before the oppressive heat comes, sunny and very warm but bearable and very little wind.
> 
> Something completely new for me also, as I’d arranged to meet some friends in Leominster and with the kids away at Scout Camp and on a sleepover, they brought bikes and we rode together for what must be the first time in about 13 years!
> 
> ...



I live just outside Leominster, opposite Berrington Hall of the A49


----------



## DCBassman (23 Jul 2022)

*Yesterday*: a trip out to Brentor to collect an old Samsung phone from a friend.
Always a grind getting there, always a hoot coming back, with a few spots at over 30mph. Pretty much downhill all the way, once you've ground up to Brentor church. On the outward journey, I dog-legged around the car park triangle at St.Michael's church, to avoid the steeper ramp and the traffic that zooms up and down it.
The Alivio RD-M4000 on the Scott behaved a bit better, but still not right.









This also shows where I stopped in the gateway to the path up the tor to the church, to reward myself with a long drink for grinding all the way up through the village, then all the way up to the church. Then...zoom!


----------



## wafter (23 Jul 2022)

This week in cycling has been full of excuses, the best ride I've managed being a 5 mile round trip to a client on Wednesday. 

This morning I awoke in the usual malaise having spectacularly failed to manage my sleep and diet; feeling subsequently crap as a result. I have a few social appointments later in the day and don't want to be a miserable prick, so prescribed a quick ride this morning in an effort to address that possibility. 

For some reason the Boardman Team Carbon was calling me today so I wheeled it out of the shed, through the cramped and over-grown, Krypton-factor that is the garden and put some air into its now totally flat tyres. 

It's first outing in two years and it felt significantly more sprightly than the CdF - compact and responsive whether that be under acceleration or turning. The 105 calipers and Tiagra shifters can't match the hydro 105 setup on the Genesis, but don't feel so inferior that I'm conscious of it in use. The mostly-Tiagra groupset shifts nicely , although the upshift on the FD is so heavy compared to the 105 that it almost feels like I've hit the stops. The composite frame feels stiff yet very well damaped and certainly not uncomfortable on the high-pressure 25mm tyres compared to the CdF's steel frame and 35s. 

I ended up doing a quick 16-ish mile loop to the nearest town and back; the ride being particularly rapid for me at 16.2mph average and a fairly lofty 151bpm mean. Obviously from the elevated heartrate I put in more effort than I usually do, however the ride was disproportionately quicker anyway; and largely in-keeping with the 15-ish percent deficit in mean speed I seem to get when moving from the Boardman to the Genesis. 

I can't put my finger on exactly why (maybe weight, wheel inertia, geometry...) but the Boardman always seems to goad you into going faster, while the Genesis just like to roll along - horses for courses I guess and as usual I'm very glad for having got out


----------



## Donger (24 Jul 2022)

The club was laying on an additional "local pootle" of a ride today, so I was tempted back into the fold to do my first club ride of the year, thinking it would be a gentle affair. Two of us oldies recovering from covid and a father and son combo made for a nice little group. Just the 23.4 miles, but it turned out to be at a pace that was faster than our usual club rides. Kudos to little 11 year old Liam, the Boy Wonder. Cruised along at 20mph no problem. Climbed and descended with ease. This was actually the ride I really needed. I only just kept up at times, and probably averaged 3mph faster than if I'd ridden alone. Heart rate OK when I got home, so all good.

As to my self-imposed Tour de France Challenge, I failed to get out every single day during the Tour, but I did at least get out 18 times for a total of *409.6 miles *. My second biggest monthly total ever, after having only done 516 miles in the first 6 months of the year. I'm feeling almost ready for a proper club ride now. I reckon within a month I'll be giving it a crack. It has been a long way back, but it is all coming together now. Mrs D is making a remarkable recovery, so it is starting to look like within a month or so I might be able start going out for longer rides again. Touch wood.


----------



## lazybloke (24 Jul 2022)

Up early for my 10th "lunacy challenge"ride of the year.
NCN 22 to Westcott looked almost autumnal after the heatwave, but still green at the millpond.















Hemmed-in between the North Downs and Greensand Ridge, yet there was a vista of fields under a wide open sky. Then into some lanes.




















Headed up Leith Hill past the church where I married, and through Coldharbour before descending to Walliswood. Found a phone box that still has a phone.





Was running a bit late now. Sped up to cover the distance so went straight past my parents without popping in. Curtains were shut anyway.
went past a small and very quiet protest site near Brockham.




Some quiet roads near Ranmore Common.






42 miles, with a fair bit of flat but definitely some stiff climbs, 2667 feet of ascent. Not a fast day but still got my heart up above 180bpm. Felt v hot afterwards, and legs are tired.

Been living and cycling these bits of Surrey for too long, and it's feeling a bit samey. Normandy next month should be a good change of scenery.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jul 2022)

Bad one today !
group ride in blustery conditions so we were taking turns at the front , after my turn i did a flick of the elbow and started to pull out of line but the rider behind had overlapped wheels and took me down into a ditch .Only a superficial scratch to the bike where the chain jammed and i have sore ribs and scratches from brambles, the one behind hit the deck hard damaging his shifter , torn jersey , road rash and badly cut knee so he had to call home for a pick up ( luckily his son was in and has a van ).2 others ran into the back of him and both had minor scratches etc.
After the injured chap was picked up we decided to reduce the length of the ride to the nearest cafe as we didnt fancy the full distance just in case and every time i got of the saddle my ribs ache .


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jul 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Bad one today !
> group ride in blustery conditions so we were taking turns at the front , after my turn i did a flick of the elbow and started to pull out of line but the rider behind had overlapped wheels and took me down into a ditch .Only a superficial scratch to the bike where the chain jammed and i have sore ribs and scratches from brambles, the one behind hit the deck hard damaging his shifter , torn jersey , road rash and badly cut knee so he had to call home for a pick up ( luckily his son was in and has a van ).2 others ran into the back of him and both had minor scratches etc.
> After the injured chap was picked up we decided to reduce the length of the ride to the nearest cafe as we didnt fancy the full distance just in case and every time i got of the saddle my ribs ache .
> View attachment 654145


I hope your shoulder didn't suffer any damage again


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jul 2022)

Little pootle this morning with the better half.

Out to the tip at Witchford to drop off a few bits and then to Mepal and along the track alongside the Hundred foot drain, then back via Little Downham.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jul 2022)

Aaaand,,,

Very late with this but spent a couple of nights camping in Burnham Deepdale a couple of weeks ago.

Warm and airless ride up from Lynn station to the campsite, then once tent set up we pootled to Brancaster and Staithe to chill out before calling at the Jolly Sailors for a pint and Bahji burger.

Wednesday was spent heading to Creake Abbey for breakfast then a look at North and South Creake churches and then looped around to Holkham.Then on to Wells for chips and relax on the beach(got a few looks wheeling the bikes on the beach).

Then back to Deepdale via Burnham Market to re-fresh and then to the sailors again for pizza, some Wherry or two and pudding.

Thursday was back to Lynn and home.

Way out ;






Sandringham gates on the way back;






Pudding and beer;






Wells;






chips!






Holkham Hall;






Cooling cover on the way to Holkham;






North Creake church door;






North Creake roof and painting;






Breakfast at Creake Abbey;


----------



## geocycle (24 Jul 2022)

Strong wind but warm and dry, when I set off. Decided to surf the wind and then make a call on whether to ride home or get the train. Out to Ingleton and back road to Chapel-le-Dale then over the hill to Ribblehead. As always the viaduct was magnificent and I am equally impressed with the tunnel beyond that took 3 years to make. Turned down Ribblesdale and got the measure of a stiff cross wind. Lunch at Middle Studholme farm by which time the clouds were gathering. Plan A was to head over the hill to Gargrave but the rail timetable wasn’t going to work so instead cut things short at Giggleswick. Still 38 miles or 61km with 843m of climbing. Heavens opened when I got on the train!

pictures of Ingleborough from the Chapel road and Ribblehead.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jul 2022)

Pics part deux;

Burnham Deepdale church;






Deepdale window;






Brancaster AA box;







Brancaster Staithe;






New Wells lifeboat station;






South Creake church roof;






Normal for Naarfolk;






Tent and Cotic;


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jul 2022)

13 rider said:


> I hope your shoulder didn't suffer any damage again



seems good i landed in brambly grass patch on my ribs , shoulder feels fine but i have bought some co codamol for the morning just in case


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jul 2022)

Just a little 16 miles yesterday in the RAIN!!!

It was still plenty warm enough, but the wet stuff was a bit of a shock. What a difference a week makes!

https://www.strava.com/activities/7515740444


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jul 2022)

And just some more;

Holkham;






Friary remains at Burnham Market 






Pizza and beer;







Waterden church;






And again;


----------



## AndreaJ (24 Jul 2022)

Somehow got talked into a long ride today up some Welsh hills that I have managed to avoid so far. Set off early to Ellesmere to meet the rest of the group to find that the person in charge of route planning this week had a problem with his rear wheel and couldn’t go. We were tempted to choose a different route with no hills which wasn’t 47 miles long but decided to stick with it !. Set off in the sunshine through Ellesmere towards Overton before heading up the first hill to Acrefair and Trevor following the river and the smell of wild garlic to Llangollen. Had a short break and chat with a couple of other cyclists who were heading up the HorseShoe pass before getting back to following the river along the valley to cross over the river to Pontcysylte passed the Aqueduct to Chirk. It was raining quite heavily now which spoilt the view a bit. Carried on to Pontfadog and Glyn Cerriog for the next climb, it wasn’t actually as bad as I thought it would be and we all got to the top before a long down hill to Selattyn. 
A few busier roads into Oswestry before heading through Whittington and the last climb up The Brow and down into Ellesmere and back to the Boat House for coffee. We were pleasantly surprised that they actually let us in as we were very, very wet by now. 
Managed to find some energy to head back to Welshampton, Northwood and home with an extra bit past my house to make sure it was 100km, turned out I probably didn’t need to do it 😂. 
A lovely ride through some beautiful country side despite the rain. No pictures because it was too wet to see much!! 
64 miles with 2319 ft of elevation gained. 
Looks like the womens tour had been on some of the Stava segments in June, there are some very fast times on there! 
Second ride of the week in pouring rain ☔️ .


----------



## buzz22 (25 Jul 2022)

A ride to my happy place, Bald Hill at Stanwell Park on the southern side of Sydney.
It's been a week of rain so my fresh legs carried me there easily and I was able to just relax and enjoy the view down the coast and out to the horizon. 
I headed back up the hill, the lower gearing I fitted to this bike recently made the hills seem easy.
I decided to divert along to Woronora Dam on the way back and throw in some more hills- once again the lower gearing helped.
Total distance was just over 71km at an average of 20km/h, faster than I thought it would be.
My goal of a 100km ride is getting closer and I think this might be the bike I'll do it on.


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2022)

This is about my ride_ yesterday_. Today has been devoted to steady recovery!

I had a chance to ride "out of area" as my wife is volunteering at the Commonwealth Games. Yesterday morning I dropped her at about 6:30, parked up nearby and snoozed for an hour. Once I felt sufficiently awake I headed out on my planned route, a 70 mile circumnavigation of Coventry - the longest I've attempted on the eBike so far - with the chance to pick up a couple of A-Z village signs I've wanted for a while.






Marston* J*abbett at 17 miles was the first objective (see the A-Z placenames thread), after which I turned southwards into the strong breeze over the flatlands towards Draycote Water. I passed through an impressive tunnel under the canal near Brinklow:






The paths around Draycote Water are excellent, the ones leading to and from it less so. I was a perfect place to stop for lunch, even if it was about 11am. Refreshingly full of water, and definitely a place I shall return to:






After leaving the lake I tracked steadily westwards, past a huge Jaguar car rally at Wappenbury and a very good-natured gentleman looking after the entrance to the car park, and eventually to my second village sign, Haseley *K*nob at 57 miles. I'd passed over a couple of fords quite unworthy of the name, but near Solihull I came to the real deal. While squeezing my way across the bridge a car passed through and it was quite apparent it could be cycled through without too much danger, but that isn't my idea of fun. Boring, I know:






There are some nice paths alongside the A45 which enabled me to make the ride a true circuit. Once I'd loaded my bike into the car there was time to walk back for a bit of plane watching while I waited for my wife to call:






Once I'd been summoned I took my wife to find her accommodation in Coventry, and once she was safely installed I headed for home. When I have the chance I always like to drive through Warwick University for old time's sake. There was a lot of activity with many staff deployed to encourage people to respect the 20 mph speed limit. After being been duly ticked off, and having apologised, I then explained that I was just passing through, recalling my time as a student between 1978 and 1981. Coupled with the bike in the car, this news made me something close to his ultimate hero. I said I was delighted to have been stopped because it meant I'd spoken to somebody and made a proper connection with the old place.

So a very good day all round. Still 37% left on the battery at the end, and I'd used it quite a bit. ⚡


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jul 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Bad one today !
> group ride in blustery conditions so we were taking turns at the front , after my turn i did a flick of the elbow and started to pull out of line but the rider behind had overlapped wheels and took me down into a ditch .Only a superficial scratch to the bike where the chain jammed and i have sore ribs and scratches from brambles, the one behind hit the deck hard damaging his shifter , torn jersey , road rash and badly cut knee so he had to call home for a pick up ( luckily his son was in and has a van ).2 others ran into the back of him and both had minor scratches etc.
> After the injured chap was picked up we decided to reduce the length of the ride to the nearest cafe as we didnt fancy the full distance just in case and every time i got of the saddle my ribs ache .
> View attachment 654145



Update , ribs very sore and 2 days later still need painkillers to manage at work so i guess i have at least bruiesed the ribs although no soft tissue bruising .


----------



## SGG on a bike (26 Jul 2022)

Had a nice ride out today on the Caad 8. Started from home, through Lowestoft and out towards Beccles via Ellough and a few other little villages. Out of Beccles, through Gillingham and Geldeston to Ellingham, then cross country to Loddon for a lunch stop by the river. Back towards home via Hales, Haddiscoe, St Olaves and Somerleyton (birthplace of the Hovercraft for those interested).

According to Strava, it's my longest ride, but only my .1 of a mile as I've done the same route before a few times. Slightly disappointed with the average speed, but my feeble excuse is that it was into the wind on most of the uphill bits and I haven't ridden that much this year so far, so probably not quite match fit. 







Waymarker sign newly installed just outside Loddon.


----------



## buzz22 (27 Jul 2022)

A ride with a mate this morning out to Kurnell National Park, at the entrance to Botany Bay.
In the first photo the land to the top is La Perouse, the northern headland at the entrance. It's a couple of hundred metres away at the narrowest point but to drive around there takes around 30 minutes.









I was glad my mate was there to push me as the headwind was brutal at times.
My ride for the day was my 1987 Clamont, with the new Goodyear Eagle tyres I fitted yesterday doing a great job.
I managed to keep with my mate most of the time, although I think he was being polite as I'm his boss 🙂
Just under 47km at 22km/h average in those conditions was respectable, the company was the nice bit.


----------



## wafter (27 Jul 2022)

Some cracking, envy-courting posts in this thread as always!

Yesterday saw another quick courier trip to a client in the city, then after work the pre-pub void was filled with a fantastic, sedate waft along the tow paths, cycle tracks and streets of the city. Highlights included seeing a green woodpecker and a bit of a race from the traffic lights on the high street with some commuters; all of whom were also on ancient steel bikes you'd struggle to get £50 for on ebay 

Still feel like cheating at life to get so much pleasure from old metal that's essentially worthless to so many people


----------



## buzz22 (27 Jul 2022)

wafter said:


> Some cracking, envy-courting posts in this thread as always!
> 
> Yesterday saw another quick courier trip to a client in the city, then after work the pre-pub void was filled with a fantastic, sedate waft along the tow paths, cycle tracks and streets of the city. Highlights included seeing a green woodpecker and a bit of a race from the traffic lights on the high street with some commuters; all of whom were also on ancient steel bikes you'd struggle to get £50 for on ebay
> 
> ...



Cool old steelie, there's just something about the proportions of the older bikes that looks right. That you can ride them just about anywhere is a bonus.


----------



## postman (27 Jul 2022)

what wonderful photos,my ride today was just ten miles.Plan was Eccup Res,then down to Headingley for a brew and scone with jam and cream.Well me and two other cyclists got to Eccup Res only to find road closed water board doing repairs.So that put paid to my plans and of the othet two lads,who i did not know,so i just went to Alwoodley found a cafe had a brew,then cycled to Meanwood had a bacon and sausage sarnie another brew then came home,what i did notice was how tight my chest was after the variant three weeks ago,i was coughing a lot.Try another outing on Saturday.


----------



## Elybazza61 (27 Jul 2022)

Few from todays loop around Wicken,Reach and Burwell with the better half.
Nice chilled out pootle with a stop at the Village Green cafe in Burwell for fine Cappucinos and cake; bit chilly at first but got much warmer on the way back to Ely.

Tchaikovsky themed grain store;







Cappucinos and cake at The Village Green;







Wicken Fen NT;






Someone had some spare tractor parts to use;






View from 'Cock-up' bridge;






Not often you see a helicopter(or what's left of one) in a back yard;







Reach cottage;






Didn't look to see if there was a swamp thing,,,


----------



## DCBassman (27 Jul 2022)

Second ride on the Marin after some refurb. Not good. Not good at all. Still some slipping gears, and not sure why. New chain and caqssette, indexing great on the stand. There are some issues with the shifters which I need to look at. Having got me up the Leg O'Mutton ramp and past Yeleverton, I start to lose drive. Sods law gives me nowhere to stop due to a sudden abundance of walkers. By the time I've staggered to a stop, the chain is between the large sprocket and the spokes. How? Upper jockey wheel not there. Look around. Find it, and the bolt. But one bearing plate vanished. Unable to undo the brand new quick link, so spend 20 minutes getting it all back together, needing but not having access to, three hands. Having somehow managed that, turn around and head back, trying everything out to see what gears I can rely on. None, really, but the best is three chainrings to small 11t. Oh well, will have to adjust the route and *gasp* ride on some actual road. Probably helped with the average speed, all things considered!
Positive points: when it was running smoothly, I liked the gearing setup a lot. And it is a comfy bike with the 40mm tyres.
Map:


----------



## buzz22 (28 Jul 2022)

Blue skies and Sydney Harbour beckoned. First stop was the Hyde Park War Memorial in the city (about 30km from home) for some peaceful reflection.




After a drink and a break it was time to head down to Sydney Harbour.









The Sydney Opera House is a great spot to take a break and looks amazing from any angle.
Next it was around to Mrs Macquaries Chair, one of Sydney's most scenic spots and the perfect vantage point for the New Years Eve fireworks we're famous for.









It was difficult to draw myself away from the view but it was time to head home.




A quick look over my favourite pool, Boy Charlton Pool which is beside Woolloomooloo Bay and homeward bound.




My ride for the day was my very 90's fluoro yellow Europa flat bar conversion.
It was a good choice for the day, the 7 gears were enough and the ride position comfortable for the whole trip, most of which was on bike paths.
70km in total and time for a late lunch.


----------



## buzz22 (28 Jul 2022)

A couple of bonus shots from today, a panoramic shot from the Opera House and an arty shot looking up at the sails.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jul 2022)

2nd ride in as many weeks. Easing my way back into it. 15 miles, most of them on the local greenway. 

No new pictures but these guys are still there (this is 8 years ago!)


----------



## Gwylan (28 Jul 2022)

Gray Thursday. 
Wandering with Vanessa and the Management. Afternoon pootle around rural Warwickshire seemed in order.

Bishop Itchington seems to be on the route of most WVM and SUVC around here. Leamington Spa seems like a massive outlet centre. Did I miss the good bits?
Not a very nice outing.
Passed through Southam. Distinguished by numerous bits of cyclist paths that come to a sudden end and cast you back onto the main road. 
Is Warwickshire closed on a Wednesday? Only place that seemed open was the Coop Funeral Care outlet 

Maybe Oxford will be more interesting over the weekend.


----------



## FrothNinja (28 Jul 2022)

buzz22 said:


> Blue skies and Sydney Harbour beckoned. First stop was the Hyde Park War Memorial in the city (about 30km from home) for some peaceful reflection.
> View attachment 654701
> 
> After a drink and a break it was time to head down to Sydney Harbour.
> ...



Have they finished fettling the Pyrmont Bridge?


----------



## buzz22 (28 Jul 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Have they finished fettling the Pyrmont Bridge?



I'm not sure about that one, I haven't been down that way lately unfortunately.


----------



## gavgav (28 Jul 2022)

My first ride for almost 2 weeks. Just a short after work trip, muggy and cloudy, but hardly any wind which is always nice.

A regular route out through Meole, Hook a Gate and Annscroft, before turning East through Exfords Green, to Stapleton. There were 5 large goats chewing on the grass by the roadside, in Exfords Green, not sure if they were supposed to be there but they seemed happy!

I called in on Dad for half an hour. He’s getting over Covid, which laid him low for a couple of weeks, but he’s on the mend thankfully. 

Route home was via Gonsal, Condover and Betton Abbots. One thing of note was not a single car seen in either direction on the road from King St to the A458, which was nice. That must be a first when a lockdown isn’t in place and even then it was quite rare!

14.89 miles at 13.6mph avg.


----------



## ianbarton (29 Jul 2022)

After yesterday's physio my right knee was hurting. I decided to cycle to Wem
where I could stop for lunch in the Library Cafe. The weather was good with
only a slight breeze. When I go to Millenheath there was a Road Closed sign,
which I ignored. When I reached the A49 I could see that they had resurfaced
a section of the road which was closed off. It was nice to be able to cross what
is normally a very busy road with no traffic.

I cycled up the hill into Prees and at the last moment decided to turn left
opposite the Church and follow the lane to Prees Lower Heath. The road
back towards the A49 is straight and has buttery smooth tarmac. Crossing the
A49 again I set off towards Soulton and Lower Lacon into Wem. I rolled up to
the Library Cafe looking forward to a good lunch and a rest only to discover it
was closed for repairs until the next day! I turned around and cycled to the
Coop where I bought some food for lunch.

Going back past the Church I turned right to the hill up to Lowe. I headed
along the quiet lane to Dobsons Bridge, turning right at Ladywell and headed
into Whixhall. Turning onto the B road between Wem and Whitchurch for a short
distance I turned right back towards Prees. From the centre of Prees there is a
short steep hill back up to the church. I pulled into the churchyard and sat on
a bench under a yew tree to each lunch. Fuelled up I descended the hill back
over the A49 and climbed up a moderate slope into Ightfield. From here it's
mostly downhill back to home. En route, I came across several calves wandering
in the lane. They had escaped through the gate that wasn't properly
closed. The farm was only a couple hundred yards away and I called into the
farm to tell them about the great escape.

*Approaching the Hill Up to the Church in Prees*





*Entrance to the Church in Prees*





*No It Isn't! Can Still Cross Over the A49*




*Wem*


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2022)

two hours on the mountain bike today.Sun got out about 12-30,so off i went local woodland trail,i right enjoyed it it also included two coffee stops,one with a scone and jam.I am glad i made the effort.


----------



## ianbarton (29 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> two hours on the mountain bike today.Sun got out about 12-30,so off i went local woodland trail,i right enjoyed it it also included two coffee stops,one with a scone and jam.I am glad i made the effort.



Jealous. I stopped at my local cafe today and they were out of scones


----------



## wafter (29 Jul 2022)

Awoke feeling pretty manky, smashed the usual Caffeine and anti-histamines, threw on the cycling clothes and got straight out on the CdF.

As usual I headed West out of the village under clear blue skies and an increasingly intense sun. Along an assortment of familiar roads and bridleways, experiencing the usual mix of other road users from careless close-passers to those overtly grateful I'd nipped into a passing place to let them overtake on the smaller roads.

My asthma was pretty brutal up the first few 13%-ish hills - illustrating again how I really need to drop the grotty smoking habit I've recently acquired  

Around halfway through I had to stop to pull down my sleeves and don my cycling cap to prevent the relentless sun from brazing my pasty skin any more than it already had, and thankfully during the latter half of the ride the asthma abated to much more manageable levels.

Hadn't planned to be out too long as I have a wedding reception to attend (now), but ended up doing just under 31 miles and 1500ft at 13.9mph and an average HR of 144bpm for a little under 1600Kcal burnt. It seems that I've gradually been getting faster of late; corroborated by a few more Strava PBs - some obvious progress that's very welcome!

Once back home I was glad of a shave, shower and fat salad.. time will tell how much the morning's exertion will impact the afternoon / evening's social obligations - currently munching salt and downing pints of water to ensure my electrolyte levels don't ruin the rest of the day.

A few wonkily-colour-balanced, over-saturated pics of the nicer bits courtesy of the work phone:


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

So I'm sat here feeling thoroughly mellow and the phone rings. It's the shop manager.

"Andrew, where are the keys for the bike display?. It's not easy to sell a bike when it's locked up."
Think for a moment.
Check work trousers.
Keys in pocket.
B*gg*r.
Pick up phone.
"Um... in my pocket. Give me ten minutes."
A chuckle at the other end
"Plonker; see you then."
On bike, out of apartment, cross village, cross river, to shop. unlock bike, customer happy, manager happy.
Apologise profusely to long suffering sales team. I'd say this was the first time, but they all know me.
Carefully put keys in drawer by till under the eyes of two witnesses.
Push off to apartment.
And... relax.

Bike in question was the red and yellow MTB nearest the camera, for 100€. It's a lovely ride, so I hope they look after it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Jul 2022)

Grimselpass with not so littlest. 












112km, 1980m climbing.


----------



## iandg (31 Jul 2022)

Short ride out of Dumfries and into the lanes then return on the tracks of Heathhall Forest (dodging the dog s***) and back into town along the Caledonian Cycleway. Topped 75km for the week for first time since mid April 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7558307733


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2022)

Some catching up to do (to the surprise of nobody I'm sure).

*Wednesday: * With the effects of the bee sting, followed by commitments and some uninspiring weather mixed in, I hadn't been out for more than a week, so I desperately needed to loosen the legs in anticipation of attempting a challenge ride before the month runs out. I got the knockabout bike and headed for a loop into town, out to Upton Magna and Atcham then back.

The old bypass was just reopening after being closed for work. I did ride a short bit of it while it's quiet and they seem to have done a decent job. Heading round Frankwell island was a mistake as I got caught up in the traffic. I did do a bit of filtering but there were bits where it was safer to just go with the flow. There was a blockage on Victoria Quay too where a lorry was waiting for access to The Quarry to bring in equipment for the forthcoming flower show.

Once in the park I made relaxed progress along the riverside to Castlefields, Sydney Avenue and onto the canal path to Uffington then out to Upton Magna. As always it was pleasant riding along the lanes but I found myself very wary of the insects. The road to Atcham was a little busy and the one to Cross Houses busier than I'm used to. After Berrington and Kingstreet I'd usually follow Lyons Lane to Condover but this time headed a shorter way through Allfield - I did meet a rather large lorry that took up the whole lane so needed to turn back to the nearest gateway which did get a toot and wave of thanks.

The A49 looked rather busy when I got to the Norton crossroads so I headed for Lyth Hill to keep my time on the trunk road to a minimum.

21.3 miles at 12.2 average. A nice ride at a leisurely pace.





The Welsh Bridge.





St. Chad's and one of the marquees for the Flower Show is in place. It usually takes about three weeks to set up for the show and two weeks to take everything down again.





Shrewsbury School and "Sabrina" takes another load of trippers around the river loop.





The view from Lyth Hill and it appears I've been lucky with the weather as showers have been rolling across the countryside to the east.

----------------------------------------------------------

*Thursday: * The knockabout bike got used again and I went for a variation of my Acton Burnell route, starting off this time climbing to the top of Lyth Hill then descending the bridleway to Exford's Green and following another bridleway that links to Lower Common. This was all a bit rough and slow going but made an enjoyable change as it's been a while since I last came this way.

Rejoining tarmac I headed through Stapleton and along Pump Lane to Gonsall - I haven't been this way for a while either so it was nice to see the fresh tarmac at the junction with the A49. At Ryton I joined my usual route to Longnor, Frodesley and Acton Burnell. I found the small climb on the way to Cound Moor a bit more of an effort than hoped, then later on where the road dips into a small valley I got baulked by a car coming the other way so couldn't carry my speed on the climb out. At Cound the flag of the day was that of Ukraine - not the only property locally where that is being flown at the moment.

There was an unusual amount of traffic on the lanes after Cound and that turned out to be because the A458 was closed, however I reached the closed signs just as the work for the day had finished and vehicles were being allowed through. I was going to take the lane directly to Berrington anyway so wasn't on it for long.

I took the lane to Boreton this time, which I had to myself. I considered riding through the ford as I thought the level would be low but it wasn't as low as expected - it does look rather potholed though so I'll stick to using the footbridge.

The Allfield lane was used again and this time I could see across the fields that the A49 didn't look too bad so I took the direct (and flatter) way back.

25.6 miles at 11.4 mph average. That one took more out of me than expected.





Taking the track across the top of Lyth Hill. It always looks smoother in photos than real life.





A mile or so further along, I've just come down the track on the left of shot. It's quite steep with a loose rocky surface so quite interesting to ride on touring tyres.





A view to the hills that I like at Stapleton.





Harvesting well under way at Boreton.


----------



## cwskas (31 Jul 2022)

I have gotten too good at making excuses not to ride. 

I got out yesterday morning for an early ride with my primary riding buddy, Charlie. I had indicated to him earlier in the week that I needed to get out everyday this week, even if just for 10 miles. He was motivated and he rode at least 10 miles each day and I had not turned a crank. He subtly mentioned that and I agreed to meet him yesterday morning.

It was a fine morning, 75F/26C, a few degrees cooler than we have been having for lows. The first 3 miles from my house north out of Clifton is mostly downhill so a really good way to get warmed up. Traffic was light and the sun was not quite over the hills. Within just a few miles I was elated and trying to make a serious bookmark in my old brain how much fun this is and how quickly it removed the funk I had been experiencing most of the week!





Charlie had planned a 30-35 mile ride starting at 630 am and I decided to include the 15-16 miles from/to my house and get about 50 miles. I didnt get away from my house until 615a and rode pretty hard to not keep Charlie waiting too long. I might have set a new record for the trip to his house, at least that is what my breathing was telling me when I arrived. He was just coming out of the gate, so off we went with no delay.





Within the first mile we surprised quite a few deer and it is always exhilarating to see how fast they move and how effortlessly they jump the fences. One of these days I will have the video camera mounted and running and might catch them. The cattle always seem interested in us and pose well.










These antelope were very close to the fence, but they spook easily, so this is the best I could get.





On the way home I deviated into *Meridian State Park* to get a quick picture and see how the lake was holding up. But Charlie had a lunch date with his wife and he kept riding.





After leaving the park, I pressed hard to see if I could catch Charlie. I knew I had several good downhill sections and I am faster on the downhills so I thought I had a chance. But of course we all know what goes with downhills. After 3 downhills and 2 uphills I finally succeeded but was really feeling it. I was down to the last of my water and had planned to refill at Charlies. But the extra exertion and the increased temperature, 95F by now, really had me suffering. I pulled into some shade and recovered for a bit before heading on.





I refilled my water at Charlie's and headed home, but struggled the rest of the way. I should have remembered it had been 10 days since I had ridden and managed my pace and water better. It was a great ride, but I fell asleep watching the replay of the Tour de France Femmes and slept for 2 hours. After watching the remainder of the replay and having dinner, I fell asleep again and slept 10 hours!




51 miles
4h36m moving, 5h35m total
2165' climbing
11 mph avg, 40 mph max
75F-98F


----------



## wiggydiggy (31 Jul 2022)

More Greenway goodness. 16 miles in around 1.5hrs seems to be my sweet spot at the moment, in a few weeks I want to be riding longer distances but not too fussed about the time, just want to increase stamina and fitness.

New picture though - Knowler Tunnel. In hot weather this is a nice short respite as it's always cool inside  Techinically this is from yesterdays ride but I was feeling the strain today and just wanted to push through with no stops.





I'm trying different ways on and off the greenway as there are many, unfortunately todays one wasn't as good as it looked on the map. It started with a narrow but ok surfaced path, but then later turned into a very tight path that I walked. This picture (not mine) shows some 'no bikes' signs - they aren't there now otherwise I would have turned around and gone back as normally it says no bikes for a good reason!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2022)

*Friday:* This was the day that looked best for my challenge ride, the forecast being dry with very light winds. I knew that I hadn't done nearly enough miles during July to keep my fitness up so planned to take things very easy and just try and get the distance regardless of how long it took.

I had the Raleigh out and was ready to go just after seven into a dull and slightly drizzly morning. I thought that having my lights on for the main road section at the start might be a good idea, but was disappointed when my front light failed less than two miles in - one of the rechargable batteries has apparently come to the end of its life.

Thankfully at this time of year that is just a minor niggle and the ride went pretty well as I headed through Condover on the way to Ryton, Gonsall, Stapleton and Exford's Green. The morning traffic picked up a bit through Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley but didn't really cause me any issues apart from the one guy who clearly wasn't looking ahead and went for an overtake just as the traffic in front was coming to a halt for temporary lights.

Horsebridge road has been surface dressed since I was last here which was annoying as the surface defects I usually try to ride around are now hidden. On the other hand, the hazardous potholes on the way to Westbury have been patched, which made that section better to ride. Traffic was quiet through Coedwy and Crew Green then I had a break for my first snack of the day in a gateway just after Melverley. So far, so good - I wasn't fast but felt like I could manage this pace all day.

When I restarted, a couple of cyclists who had passed in the opposite direction earlier were coming back up behind me. I expected them to come past me pretty quickly but they seemed to be going at a chatting pace so never did.

Before Maesbrook I took a left and along the lanes past Llwyntidmon Hall then through Redwith and Waen Wen on the way to Morton and Ball. I could see another rider ahead on the road to Oswestry but managed to resist the temptation to try and catch up. After crossing the A483 I took a left and headed through the village of Weston to get into the centre of Oswestry. It's only fairly recently I've tried going this way and I wish I'd done it ages ago as it's a much nicer route into town than through the industrial estate and busy arterial roads. Heading out past the ancient hill fort I thought the lane seemed very quiet and found the reason for that at Cross Lanes where the road was closed with no access for pedestrians or cyclists. Pah! With this being the signed NCN route to Gobowen I thought it very poor that there was no advanced warning. I had the choice of going back into Oswestry then round another way (about six or seven miles out of my way at a guess) or taking a shorter diversion that would mean having to use a very busy roundabout to cross the A5. I chose the latter and even though the traffic was as heavy as feared they did all at least treat me like I had a right to be there.

I could have cut a couple of miles out of my route here if I'd taken the next exit off the roundabout and gone past the hospital - I didn't think about it at the time and it's probably just as well I didn't as it would have messed up my mileage.

From Gobowen I took the NCN route to Ellesmere. This was a little busier than usual which I suspect was due to the Whittington to Ellesmere road being closed for surfacing. It didn't cause much of an issue here though. I didn't stop in Ellesmere but carried on towards Coptiviney with a pause on the way for another snack stop. I didn't fancy going past Stocks Farm (Stocks Lane has a really rotten surface) so dropped into the dip by Hampton Wood and climbed up to Breaden Heath (or is it Breadon Heath? - I saw both spellings while riding through) and headed for Bettisfield.

Reaching Northwood I turned to go through Dobson's Bridge on the way to Coton and Prees. Although this is pretty flat and there wasn't much wind I wasn't making very quick progress but didn't try pushing to go faster. I had a bit of a moment at the turning for Prees railway station; as I started my turn across the traffic a car came fast round the corner - it had been hidden by the hedge so I couldn't see it until the last moment. Thankfully I was able to abort the turn. I could really do without that kind of excitement.

Having been doing a bit of a plodding pace on the flat I was a little worried about the climb through Prees but it was quite manageable in a lowish gear. As usual I bounced my way along Moreton Street on the way out of town. This has to be a contender for the worst maintained street in Shropshire as it's almost all patches on top of patches on top of patches. Thankfully it gets smoother once past all the houses and offers a nice descent.

I needed to cross the A41 on my way to Ightfield and found that this is another major road that is closed for resurfacing work at the moment, causing much confusion among motorists looking for a way round. At Ightfield I paused at the bus stop to eat my lunch and have a welcome rest then carried on towards Calverhall. Usually I take a left here but this time decided to carry on towards Moreton Say - possibly not the best idea this time as this road also had a lot of vehicles on it trying to get round the closure. Many were going a teeny bit quick for these narrow roads but they didn't cause me any actual issues. I was glad though when things quietened down again as I headed for Longford then into Market Drayton.

I knew I had some distance in hand so could take a shorter route through the outskirts of Market Drayton. Passing a playground a group of young lads challenged me to pull a wheelie. I didn't oblige. Leaving town a slightly older lad in a Fiesta came round a corner a bit quick near the golf course - take it easy mate, it's not a video game.

With my pace having been a bit plodding so far it was nice to find myself cruising at a fairly respectable 15 or 16 mph past the airfield at Tern Hill and onwards to Stoke on Tern, Ollerton and Eaton upon Tern. I was still struggling a bit on the hills but was enjoying the flat bits apart from the fact the saddle was feeling a bit firm this time out.

After crossing the A442 the route is a bit more undulating but I got a second wind and was feeling a lot better than expected for this point in the ride. Another snack stop shortly after High Ercall helped keep this momentum up for a few more miles to Rodington Heath, Withington, Upton Magna, Atcham and Cross Houses then I opened up the wine gums near Berrington which gave a nice bit of energy to get to Condover and the direct way home along the A49. I was pleased with most of the drivers here, who were very respectful, with the exception of one who came up behind me revving their engine and left about 18 inches gap.

102.1 miles at 13 mph moving average. 9 hours and 25 minutes total including all the stops which I'm pretty happy with under the circumstances and it keeps me in the Imperial Century Challenge.





Near Stapleton early in the ride and the scenery is showing the transition to late summer.





Minsterley.





Heading into Oswestry via the scenic route. This is much nicer to look at than the industrial estate I usually ride through.





The Wilfred Owen memorial in Cae Glas Park, Oswestry.





Crossing the canal near Bettisfield.





Prees.





From my lunch stop at Ightfield.





Calverhall.





Moreton Say.





Ollerton.


----------



## ianbarton (31 Jul 2022)

There is a nice pond at Moreton Say with several benches. A nice place to stop for lunch.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2022)

ianbarton said:


> There is a nice pond at Moreton Say with several benches. A nice place to stop for lunch.



That could work well on a future challenge ride.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jul 2022)

A busy weekend means a short ride late on Sunday afternoon.
Only the Battisborough loop with a little diversion to Ford. Parched fields and tourists cars with roof boxes.


----------



## wafter (31 Jul 2022)

Apparently the recovery time for Friday morning's ride is about three days , probably a bit more given the day's additional couple of hours dancing badly to jungle until past my bed time, however the outside was so nice tonight I couldn't resist going out for a bit of a waft.

The battery in my HRM finally died but I wasn't overly bothered as this was to be a sedate one with the emphasis on maintaining a steady cadence at low load.

I took a selection of the usual roads and tracks, appreciating the cooling evening air and lack of traffic. As usual I ended up staying out for longer than planned; doing about 22.5 miles at a leisurely 11.6mph.

I did try to take the dslr but it wouldn't fit in my bag, so I settled for the work phone and have spent the last hour battling it to recover my photos 
















Two years and 4k miles in and I still facking love this bike


----------



## Fredo76 (1 Aug 2022)

Very temperate day today, cloudy and not so hot. Set out at noon for a climbing route on the Santa Clara pueblo that I thought was open, but it was still closed. The San Ildefonso pueblo roads were open, so I took a couple of them instead.


----------



## buzz22 (1 Aug 2022)

Fredo76 said:


> Very temperate day today, cloudy and not so hot. Set out at noon for a climbing route on the Santa Clara pueblo that I thought was open, but it was still closed. The San Ildefonso pueblo roads were open, so I took a couple of them instead.
> 
> View attachment 655196



Nice to see another tall bike- what size is that frame?
Loving the shade of green too.


----------



## Fredo76 (1 Aug 2022)

buzz22 said:


> Nice to see another tall bike- what size is that frame?
> Loving the shade of green too.


Thanks! It's 26" (66cm). Here's a couple more pics:





I got just the shade of green I wanted. 

What size is yours?


----------



## buzz22 (1 Aug 2022)

Fredo76 said:


> Thanks! It's 26" (66cm). Here's a couple more pics:
> View attachment 655203
> 
> 
> ...







I have some slightly smaller bikes but my tallest ones are this one at 26 inches, and my old Raleigh at 25.5 inches




That green looks even better close up 👍


----------



## lazybloke (1 Aug 2022)

*Sunday* - I never like riding into low sun, but for the first time in weeks (or months?) it was heavily overcast, so I took a rare opportunity of riding eastwards at sunrise.

Was briefly on the A24, deserted apart from a pedestrian walking up ahead. She wasn't aware of me but I was watching closely because she was behaving oddly... and then she abruptly stopped and exposed her backside! Decided to spare her any embarrassment by cycling past with my head right down, pretending I hadn't noticed!

Climbed to Epsom race course and continued on to Banstead before dropping down onto the Chipstead Valley road to Coulsdon. then turned south onto the short but stiff climb onto Farthing Downs road. 




Stopped at the top, resting with my drink and snack whilst enjoying the views. 





Continued south...





The lane soon enters woodland, a leafy tunnel of earthy smells; it is part of the Avenue Verte, after all. It's also NCN20, and is a lovely escape from suburbia.

A crazy descent followed, then a bridge over the M25/M23 junction.
AV turned onto NCN21 and turned off-road on a bridleway past Spyries Mere nature reserve. Never knew it was there, despite living nearby for a few years. Maybe it's new. Damn, no photo.






Back onto roads and another short but stiff climb up and over a ridge with the village of Nutfield at the top. Passed Redhill Aerodrome, and then took cycle paths and lanes south of Reigate to Betchworth. Took a section of the old Reigate to Dorking road which is now a dead-end that leads to a footpath alongside the River Mole.






Stopped at the Stepping Stones at the bottom of Box Hill , where the North Downs Way crosses the river. Those stones were a bit dodgy with SPD cleats!














Then back onto the A24 cycle path north, the home-stretch.... except I couldn't resist turning onto 'the Zigzag' up Box Hill. Managed my best time in a few years but was still about 90 seconds off my best.

The grassy slopes still haven't recovered from weeks of baking in the sun. 





Then a quick blast home; 45 miles and about 2,500 feet of climbing.


----------



## gavgav (1 Aug 2022)

My ride yesterday. I normally play cricket on a Sunday, but we played on Saturday as a one off this weekend and so that left the day free for a bike ride.

The morning rain passed through, leaving a muggy but quite breezy afternoon. The wind was from the north west and so I took advantage of that to head South initially, through Meole, Hook a Gate and Annscroft. I normally turn off there, but today I stayed on the main road through Longden and Longden Common, to Pulverbatch. There are 4 nasty climbs along there, so it’s a good work out.

The descent from Pulverbatch to Stapleton, makes up for it though, but it’s a bit narrow to really let go fully. I stopped off at Dad’s and had a couple of hours there, with my Brother and his partner also joining us. She’d made a Strawberry Pavlova, so a piece of that went down very nicely.

I set back off home, firstly to Gonsal, taking an age to cross the very busy A49, then a lot of traffic leaving an event in Ryton, but it quietened down after Condover, to Betton Abbots. The wind was a challenge on the last few miles, but a good enjoyable ride that.

19.39 miles at 13.0mph avg


----------



## DCBassman (1 Aug 2022)

Test ride on the Trek. 0.12 miles...
I've done something wrong, chain unships in little ring.
Rats.
Edit: I'm guessing this is where I tweaked the mech to work with the Mavic wheel from the Marin. Damned spacer would account for the error exactly.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Aug 2022)

Cracking ride to Liverpool on my Boardman Fixie. Used the Trans Pennine from Altrincham to Hale near Speke airport. Popped into to see the aircraft collection based on the original Grade 2 listed airport complex which was a first for me. Headed back out towards the shared path from Garston docks to the Albert docks and all the attractions around the waterfront. 
Now for the pain ! I wanted to try out the Leeds -Liverpool canal tow path for the return leg of the trip….. bad idea on a road bike with 23 profile tyres, worst 35 miles of my cycling life !! It wouldn’t be a problem on larger profile tyres such as 35’s but my poor hands and bike suffered badly until I got to Wigan and then on the the Leigh branch of the canal which was super smooth and wide. 
Just over 93 miles done and I am now in dept with my good lady for letting me have a pass out 😆


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

Riding into work:






Riding back:


----------



## DCBassman (1 Aug 2022)

OK, having failed miserably with the Trek earlier this afternoon, I regrouped, and with fingers crossed set out on the Marin Pine Mountain. I was expecting to have the same sort of disaster, but no. It all worked really well, and was a great ride. What a relief...
While bimbling along, I figured out what I'd done wrong with the Trek. Like Einstein and relativity, I thought of it while riding my (other) bike!
At my usual first drink stop, just north of Gem Bridge, there was an older guy with a nice Brompton being quizzed about it by an equally old but quite startlingly beautiful lady. He demonstrated the fold. She was very impressed, in an "I'm going to think about buying one of those" kind of way.
Later in the ride, we passed each other here and there. No clue what model of Brompton it was, but he did say it had titanium bits in it somewhere...
Tried in vain to spot any remaining bits of my suicidal rear mech from the previous ride, but to no avail.
So, all good. There's more to do. I should really strip it and service hubs, headset, bottom bracket if possible. Treat the rust. Find a canti brake cable stop for the headset, so I can change the stem...The list will undoubtedly go on. And on.
Weather lovely.


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Aug 2022)

Yesterday was my first ride back since a road trip to Lake Como 🇮🇹 and Covid while is was there🤢
Morning ride to work of 6.7 miles with an average of 16.6mph followed by an extended ride home of 35 miles with an average of 15.6mph. Feeling tired but really great to be back on my bike👍


----------



## buzz22 (2 Aug 2022)

My goal for today was to crack 100km, the plan being to ride for at least 100km south and then to the nearest train station to take me home.




First stop was Bald Hill, my happy place.
I looked south to the Sea Cliff Bridge, looking forward to riding over it for the first time on a push bike.
My bike of choice was my 1997 Raleigh 2500RS. I've fitted it with 36 spoke double walled rims and road tyres, it also has a 12-32 cassette on the rear and great brakes so was better suited to the mainly bike path route than my road bikes.
Sea Cliff Bridge was as spectacular as I thought it would be...
Looking south




Looking north




I kept heading south, getting into a good rythym. The views were beautiful around most corners and I powered on towards Wollongong, Sydneys biggest neighbouring city to the south.




After a while the lighthouse at Flagstaff Point came into view, indicating that I'd made it to Wollongong and time for a lunch stop.




By this stage I'd done 60km and was feeling good. The calamari went down a treat and was the perfect choice for a sunny lunch by the beach.
Wollongong is nicknamed Steel City as the steelworks is the regions main employer along with coal mining and the port is dominated by industry.
It has a rich history which is celebrated with some beautiful displays of equipment from times gone by.
The Steel works:




The Battery, a gun emplacement for port defence during WW2:




I kept heading south, hugging the coast on a bike path most of the way. The path wound along through suburbia and coastal towns until eventually my destination came into view at almost exactly the 100km mark, the pretty town of Kiama and it's famous landmark The Blowhole. It's the point located to the far left in the distance and I figured I'd come all this way, why not go and have a quick look. 





A few kms down the road and I was there, 105km over 6 hours and some photo stops:









I'm now sitting on the train home reflecting on a great day and a wise choice of bike for the trip.
Despite being a fairly basic rigid mountainbike the Raleigh was the perfect companion- it's no lightweight (but either am I), the flat bars and trigger shifters made choosing the right gear easy, the V brakes were excellent and the 26 inch wheels with slicks were solid and trouble free.
The rack and bag combo allowed me to carry everything I needed and would easily hold enough gear for an overnight trip.
Now to get home for a much needed shower...


----------



## ruffers (2 Aug 2022)

Hi all, decided to go out on my hardtail mtb this afternoon. Have the Bolton to Bury, or Bury to Bolton 🤔 trail a go. Tried it to see if is ok for me a my lad to go out on next week. Nice little route to be fair. Overall did 14 mile. Was nice to get out and about for abit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2022)

Yesterday: With the afternoon free I thought I'd get the Raleigh out and do a local loop. I headed into town to start with and worked my way round to The Quarry. The marquees are still going up and although the place wasn't packed there were a reasonable number of people out enjoying the warm weather. I saw my brother at work and waved to him but unfortunately he didn't spot me.

Carrying on along the towpath, there were enough people walking to make progress a bit slow until joining Sydney Avenue after the weir. The old canal path was a bit busy too. The bell got a fair bit of use - one with a friendly tone does make a difference to how people react.

From Uffington the road to Upton Magna was pretty quiet which turned out to be because the road in the village centre was closed. I walked the bike through to show willing, but there didn't seem to be any work in progress.

Heading for Withington next I was getting along a lot better (a tailwind helped). I took the most direct way to Walcot then found the headwind as I climbed up Bluebell Lane, heading for Uppington then Eaton Constantine. I enjoyed the fairly long descent to Cressage and didn't do too badly on the drag out of the valley along Shore Lane. The headwind stayed with me through Acton Burnell and Frodesley so progress was steady. I'd hoped I'd pick up a good tailwind after changing direction at Longnor but it seemed to have shifted round to the west a bit so although it was helping it wasn't as much as hoped and after Condover was a blustery crosswind which wasn't any help at all.

34.4 miles at 13.8 mph average. Despite my bit of a moan about the wind I did enjoy the ride. Nice to see a few other riders out and about too.










A couple of snaps while riding through The Quarry.





Upton Magna.





The Wrekin viewed from Rushton.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Aug 2022)

A cheeky extra ride after a lovely day out with Mrs T (which included a fabulous 20 mile ride and a swim itself).

A search for Swiss backroads revealed an option which looked good and didn't disappoint. 

After a short flat run-in, a brutal steep start in 30+ degree heat, feeling the road radiating like a furnace. The route rose up a ravine in and out of shade, while sweat poured off me like an alpine thunderstorm. 

The heat eased at about 1000m, and after stopping for a litre or two of water, I turned off to a tiny back road. Being Switzerland, not only was it impossibly beautiful, winding through the meadows in soft evening light, but surfaced like a velodrome. 






Naturally, further brutal climbing followed, topping out at 1400m with views of the Jungfrau through the clouds:







The descent was rocket fast on a wider road, though I could have done without the post bus holding me up. 

A swim in the lake completed things to perfection.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Aug 2022)

buzz22 said:


> My goal for today was to crack 100km, the plan being to ride for at least 100km south and then to the nearest train station to take me home.
> View attachment 655344
> 
> First stop was Bald Hill, my happy place.
> ...



Used to love going to the Blowhole during Christmas hols when I was in primary school - long drive from Brissie too


----------



## cwskas (3 Aug 2022)

Great posts, @buzz22, @Rickshaw Phil & @roubaixtuesday!

I need to work on my heat tolerance and so planned a 100k route today and didn't leave until 830am with a temp of 77F.

The wind was out of the south and gusty. For the first leg, I took TX6, a state highway which has moderate traffic most of the time, but wide shoulders. On occasion it morphs into a 3 lane road by adding a passing lane, taking in most of the shoulder on that side. Since I need about 40" for my trike, there is not enough room when there is a passing lane and I have to move across the annoying bump strips and use the far right of the main lane. Drivers tend to be quite accommodating and I watch my mirrors closely and don't feel at additional risk.

This huge place on quite a few acres has an interesting history, I will look it up and come back with a link. Most recently it has been a hunting lodge and now is an animal rehabilitation and _animal chiropractor_.










It was a beautiful day except for the heat. Many of the animals were taking refuge in shade, but I was able to snap a few.










About 20 of today's miles were roads that I have not ridden, so that was a bonus. I have driven them all numerous times, but not had a chance to cycle on them yet.

I always like amusing names on the gate.





I took a rest stop in *Iredell* and the temp was up to 85F. After the brief rest stop, I left TX6 and crossed a nearly dry Bosque river. We are in a serious drought here. I really should have stopped to take a picture, but I decided to press on since I had just had a break.

The new road, FM927, has no shoulder and is chip seal, but was not too annoying in most places and the scenery was very nice. FM stands for Farm to Market. Some Texas roads are designated RM or RR which stand for Ranch to Market and Ranch Road respectively. These are the bottom tier of state maintained roads and are usually pretty good for riding except near a large city which has spread out into the formerly rural areas. They are paved, often with little or no shoulder, normally light traffic outside of early morning and after school but with well maintained right of ways on each side. It is usually possible to find a nice shade tree when needed. I have been known to pull under a nice shade tree and take a short nap on the trike.










By the time I reached my next stop in *Walnut Springs*, i had about 33 miles behind me, but the heat was already at 95F and I was really feeling it. I did not get any more photos because I didnt want to take the time. I made a few tweaks on the trike while sitting in the shade eating some peanut butter crackers with a nice breeze.

FM 927 continued on to *Morgan* and I took another break in the shade this time with a popsicle. All of these small towns have at least one small grocery and usually allow me to get ice for free from their soda fountain. One of them today did charge me 50 cents for each bottle. When it is this hot, I normally fill with ice and then add cold water.

From Morgan I head back into the wind on FM174 to Meridian. I have ridden this road many times. It is much more fun going the other direction, downhill and *with* the wind. It took very little time to dry the water I had poured on my head and down the back of my jersey and I diligently took water at regular intervals.

This might be a good time to add this screenshot I took showing the 10 mile laps. There is starting to be a regular drop off in speed for some reason! If I recall correctly, I had 43 miles behind me when I left Morgan.





It was about 9 miles to *Meridian*, where I took my last rest stop in the shade of a large tree at a gas station. Since the sun was near directly overhead, there was very little shade to be had. More ice and water in my main water bottles. A small snack and off I set for the last 12-14 miles on another often traveled and mostly flat road, FM1991. The last 4 miles had quite a bit of climbing and I was struggling at times, reminding myself regularly that I was nearly home. By now it was 104F.

It was a challenge, but I enjoyed the majority of the ride quite a lot and feel quite satisfied with how I managed the elements up until the last little bit. The whole ride was in *Bosque County*, which only has about 18,000 people.


----------



## buzz22 (3 Aug 2022)

No wonder you slowed down a bit in those temperatures!


----------



## geocycle (3 Aug 2022)

Having a few days off so got the train one stop up the line to Penrith. Has to be one of the best locations for varied cycling country. Today I went through the lovely Eden valley villages to Shap then onward through some tiny roads to Haweswater. One called the concrete road was laid as part of the reservoir construction and is not generally open to motors but was a brilliant cycle route. It is a longtime since I’ve been along Mardale, the name of the original valley before Haweswater reservoir was built so roadup to Mardale head. The level of the reservoir was down revealing some of the flooded village roads. Then back to Lowther Castle for an ‘understated’ cafe stop! Suitably refuelled I rode over the hill to Ullswater which was lovely if busy. Big climb through Dockray to pickup the C2C route back into Penrith. 102 km or 63 miles with 1550m of climbing.

pictures of Brougham Castle, Mardale x2, Lowther Castle cafe stop and Ullswater.


----------



## AndreaJ (3 Aug 2022)

It was warm, sunny and windy in Shropshire this morning and I managed not to get rained on for the first time in a few weeks although everywhere is looking much greener again after all the rain. 
I wanted to get a 50km challenge ride done for August so set off with a vague plan to Bettisfield and through to Hanmer with a nice tailwind most of the way then turned past Hanmer mere to Breaden Heath. A possible answer for @RickshawPhil’s question in his ride report is that some of the signs are in Wales and some in Shropshire and maybe there’s a Welsh spelling and an English one, my OS map has Breaden Heath 😊. Took the lane to Welshampton hoping that the road closure on Stocks Lane was further back which it was and crossed the road to follow the lane to Lyneal and around Colemere. Had a pleasant surprise when I discovered that the previously awful road surface has had some repairs and actually looks like a road now rather than a gravel track! Carried on to Brown Heath, English Frankton and through Loppington to Horton and onto Whixall to make the miles up by taking alternating left and right turns before heading back home. 34.6 miles in the sunshine.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Aug 2022)

Fabulous ride last Swiss ride alas truncated by puncture, followed by first realisation that my spare tube was the wrong size(!) then that my backup repair kit was unusable as the sodding pump was knackered too(!!) Run down mountain in socks to catch bus ensued...


























37km, 1040m climbing.


----------



## geocycle (4 Aug 2022)

A north Pennines epic on the second day of my short break in Penrith. Out of town to Langwathby along the C2C to find village in chaos. The bridge was being repaired and they were taking advantage of zero traffic to resurface everything resembling a road. Fortunately the footbridge was still intact. This presented an opportunity as the lack of traffic through Langwathby meant the main road up Hartside was very quiet. Following Geraint Thomas example in the Tour, I selected a low gear and just winched up to the summit at 580m. There’s nothing to see of the cafe that was at the top. Fantastic descent to Garrigill, only marred by discovering my Gore waterproof had escaped the bag on the route. If anyone found one on Alston moor today please get in touch. Given it could have been anywhere pedaling back up Hartside didn’t seem a good option and it would have ended the planned ride. So with fingers crossed regarding the weather I took the climb out of Garrigill which is not detectably shallower or easier than in 2004 when I did my first tour. I left the C2C route and headed toward Teesdale via Yad Moss at 600m, enjoyed looking across to Great Dun Fell which is not much higher. The descent was wonderful, must be one of the best in England and I only paused at High Force for some lunch. The descent continued to Middleton in Teesdale then turned sw over the third big hill of the day at ‘only’ 480m it was the hardest as i had a headwind. Another wicked descent to Brough, then undulating farming country of Eden valley. 80 miles or 128 km with 2150 m of climbing. My most up in one ride.

pictures are of Hartside, High Force and an impression of this empty landscape.


----------



## iandg (4 Aug 2022)

A long route out on the Trucker through the Crichton Grounds (as used for the BC National TT) to the pharmacy to pick up my prescription and a more direct route home. After lunch out to the bottle bank on the HB and then shopping for tonight's tea. 21.8km total distance.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7580733198


----------



## gavgav (4 Aug 2022)

2 rides to catch up on

Wednesday,

A very muggy and warm evening, but with a keen wind from the West, as I set out for my regular loop to Dad’s. It was a crosswind as I headed through Hook a Gate and Annscroft, traffic exceptionally well behaved on what is a busy road at that time of night.

The Union Jack flag, at Annscroft, confirmed I would have a lovely tailwind to Stapleton, via Exfords Green and so I decided to put a proper effort in on the Strava segment along there, to see if I could get a PR. Knocked 10 seconds off it and so I was happy with that.

Called in on Dad for half an hour and then had more tailwinds to Gonsal, didn’t even have to stop to cross the A49 this time, Condover and King St. On the Betton road I became aware of a chap on a bike behind, who’d caught me up slowly. I’d seen him in the distance as I’d pulled out onto that road. I expected him to come past, but he seemed content on sitting behind me into the wind again, as far as where I branched off for home.

Really enjoyed that, with 14.88 miles at 13.7mph avg.

Thursday,
Another sunny and blustery evening, but the wind direction had changed to the North and it was much fresher and cooler than last night.

I decided on a loop around Shrewsbury, starting off through Sutton Farm, Reabrook and along the cycle paths to Heathgates. I reeled in a lad on a bike, along there, but he spotted me and then decided to speed up, constantly looking behind to see if I was going to overtake. I wasn’t really up for racing along there, so I just kept a decent gap and let him have his fun 😆

I then went down through Castlefields, not particularly enjoying the smell of weed being smoked, which about sums up that estate. It was busy along Sydney Avenue, with people enjoying the sunshine, some in the River, some fishing in it and some groups just stood looking at it. 

The towpath alongside the Severn wasn’t as busy as I feared it might be, plenty of cyclists about though, including what seemed like an organised group of tandems, which you don’t see often. 

The Quarry was quite busy and there are lots of the marquees now in place, plus seats in the arena being set up, ready for the Flower Show that starts a week tomorrow. I walked the bike over Porthill Bridge and then climbed up and out onto Roman Rd. I decided to stay on it and then enjoy the wind behind me down through Gains Park and the new estate at Bowbrook, setting a couple more Strava segments PR’s.

I followed another rider along Mousecroft lane, but he was too fast for me to catch up and then branched off through Nobold, Meole Village and home.

13.95 miles at 12.9mph avg


----------



## buzz22 (5 Aug 2022)

Inspired by Youtube videos of "Everesting" I took my Giant hillclimbing bike down to Waterfall and hit the hills.




At the halfway mark back up the climb I was feeling great so headed back down and did another lap up the hill.
In the end 44km and felt strong, a gorgeous winter's day.


----------



## geocycle (5 Aug 2022)

Final day of my Penrith short break and a train to catch later in the afternoon. Headed back into the lakes and looked for relatively quiet roads Which proved harder than usual. The whole place was very busy and crossing major roads was character building. Nevertheless, tried out the restored Threlkeld to Keswick cycle route including the lovely tunnel and station building. Then cut through town to Borrowdale and did a circuit of Derwent Water. The east shore was very busy but the west is an excellent cycling road with great views. From Derwent Water I headed north to Bassenthwaite and had to sample the brilliant sawmill cafe at Dodd Wood. The return journey was north of Skiddaw and through Hesketh Newmarket. Back in time for the train. 91 km or 57 miles with 1400m of climbing.

pictures are of Blencathra on arrival in the central lakes and views of Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Aug 2022)

Nice ride to Downham Mkt via Denver;bit blustery at times but a nice temp for a ride plus decent Cappucinos at the mill cafe;































https://www.strava.com/activities/7586048364


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Aug 2022)

Thursday was a short commute along the Cam with the 'proper-ish' camera trying to get the photo mojo back.

Taken with a Nikon Z50 with 50-250 f4.5/5.6 VR Z-DX;


----------



## gavgav (6 Aug 2022)

geocycle said:


> Final day of my Penrith short break and a train to catch later in the afternoon. Headed back into the lakes and looked for relatively quiet roads Which proved harder than usual. The whole place was very busy and crossing major roads was character building. Nevertheless, tried out the restored Threlkeld to Keswick cycle route including the lovely tunnel and station building. Then cut through town to Borrowdale and did a circuit of Derwent Water. The east shore was very busy but the west is an excellent cycling road with great views. From Derwent Water I headed north to Bassenthwaite and had to sample the brilliant sawmill cafe at Dodd Wood. The return journey was north of Skiddaw and through Hesketh Newmarket. Back in time for the train. 91 km or 57 miles with 1400m of climbing.
> 
> pictures are of Blencathra on arrival in the central lakes and views of Derwent Water and Bassenthwaite.
> View attachment 655893
> ...



Good to hear the Threlked to Keswick route is back open. Rode it quite a few years ago and it was an epic ride, including North from there, was sad to see the storm destroy it


----------



## postman (6 Aug 2022)

Well off i went yesterday,but i only got to Adel four miles,and i gave up.I felt awful.I hope this is not something left over from the lurgy four weeks ago.So i will go out again on Monday,i want to visit The Commute Cafe in Ilkley,i will push myself to get there.


----------



## Landsurfer (6 Aug 2022)

Penzance, Wednesday morning, R4 weather forecast tells of a dry day everywhere ....... WRONG !


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2022)

Mixed bag this afternoon. Started out on tracks through Loggerheads park and then headed north into some quite severe hills.




Old lead mining building before the proper forest tracks start. River as dry as a bone, seen it like white water rapids in the past.




Bit of rock climbing going on further into the park. Once the single track roads start heading north it gets really lumpy but the Clywd Range proper starts so no surprise. Used first gear a fair bit, just pleased it wasn't really hot otherwise I reckon I might have struggled.
Needed a breather at Cilcain after two or three short but punishing climbs.




18 miles total, around 30% off road and about 1% on the flat, at least that's what my legs are telling me, phew!


----------



## gavroche (6 Aug 2022)

I did a 74 kms ride today from Colwyn Bay to Swallow Falls on the other side of Betws Y Coed. When I got back, my left knee was hurting so I will check my saddle height again tomorrow as I adjusted it a few days ago and it may be wrong. I will also check the cleat on my left shoe as I noticed it gets very close to the crank when pedalling. 
I enjoyed the ride though and the weather was great.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Aug 2022)

Having done some serious cleaning of the Alivio mech on the Scott, time to test it, so...




It behaved impeccably. But wow, hard work on the relatively high-geared roadie after the ridiculously low-geared MTB. Actually, not accurate, the gear spread on the Pine Mountain just suits my legs. I get to use all three rings nearly equally, there are no 'wrong' gears, if you like. Given that both bikes are 3x8, the difference is quite noticeable.
I now have two serviceable bikes! Hooray!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Aug 2022)

Just my little local figure of 8 yesterday .
Although the place is heaving with tourists I only met one car in the lanes.
A buzzard nearly ate me for lunch!

17 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7592477838


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Aug 2022)

"Hayle, Hayle the Popes in jail" ......oops wrong Hail ..... a pleasant early morning tootal around Hayle in Cornwall ......


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

My entire bike ride today was going to drop off some fabric in the village recycling bin.






Being a Sunday the village was pretty quiet so I could take pictures in the middle of the road with no trouble.

A lady asked about the Xtracycle while I was taking this picture; I often get comments with this bike.






My secret plan is to find a house like this as a fixer-upper and make a bike cafe with a small stage in the barn/courtyard. If my current employer wants to keep me after July 2022 they legally have to offer me an open ended contract, so if things work out I may well be starting to look by this time next year.







Typical farmhouse. On the rare occasions these are open reveal show big shady courtyards behind them. On summer Sundays like today they'll be closed but I can often hear voices, sometimes quite a lot of voices in fact. The streets are quiet but there's a lot of life going on behind these gates.






Riding the last bit to my apartment. People with perfect eyesight may notice the bike is still loaded. This is because I live in the only village in Germany where the fabric recycling bin is in a locked compound, so I'll have to ride this bike to work tomorrow and drop off the fabric in a bin in the next village, which is in a housing estate...


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Aug 2022)

I was going for the longest ride in a while but I got a puncture…. The new tubes valve wouldn’t stay in. Instant deflation in so many ways!

Just before this incident I suffered at the hands of a w@!£3r. A 20% hill, he’d just overtaken me, then a car comes from the opposite direction. Plenty of room, but he decided to reverse at me.

I yelled “what are you doing “, and he was out of the car like a flash “what’s your fing problem?”

I rode round him and said “you were reversing into me you d1ck”

He overtook me again and waved abuse.

Other than all that it was a nice ride. I went to Cornwood and Harford.

So Lisa came to get me in the car…🙁

https://www.strava.com/activities/7597293940


----------



## C R (7 Aug 2022)

Lots of different stuff going on, so haven't been able to ride much recently. Today I managed a good ride, 45 miles going to the edge of the Cotswolds and back. Quite cool as I set off, which surprised me, but soon warmed up.

Route out was to Toddington via Eckington and Teddington, and then back via Aston Somerville, Elmley Castle and Pershore.

Glorious sunshine, and three hot air balloons floating about.











The map


----------



## buzz22 (8 Aug 2022)

First ride on my recently purchased 1996 Giant CFR3. I fitted new brake cables and new cartridge brake blocks so thought I'd take it out for a spin.




Down to Bald Hill at Stanwell Tops and a quick stop, the wind was blowing hard from the South East and made it hard work on the way down.
I decided to head back through Royal National Park to stay out of the wind and do some hill work on the way out.




Every corner reveals peaceful forest like this- you can just see a cyclist heading towards me in the photo, the young girl was on her way to Melbourne solo, around 900km away. Big effort.
My bike did well, the RSX shifters were flawless and the 3 x 7 gears have a nice spread of ratios.
While 23mm tyres seem to have fallen out of favour the bike rode well. The Rigida rims get poor reviews but any wheel that stays round and straight with my 125kg backside on gets a thumbs up from me.
58km total at an average of 21km/h and a top speed of 63km/h on it's first outing is a great start 👍


----------



## Landsurfer (8 Aug 2022)

This morning ... Marizion and St Michaels Mount ... £14 Adult, £7 Child, £35 Family ticket. ....
I cycled over the causeway before the staff turned up .... Free !!






From St. Michael’s Mount to Newlyn Harbour ... no fish market anymore , it’s all done on line, but still loads of HGV and vans collecting and distributing the daily catch.






Another nice ride.
There’s a real female swimming community thing going on along the Penzance sea front early mornings. Small groups, women of a "certain age" in the main, laughing and swimming together . Nice to see.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2022)

@Landsurfer 
Everytime we've been down there, I've tried to time visits to the tides, so we can start walking over to the Mount, with the waters around our knees, arriving at the Island with (semi) dry feet
The first time I 'made' daughter do it, she freaked out (she was about 9)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2022)

Saturday 6th

Part of my route home from work
If it’s not too muddy, & light enough

Stanley Ferry, the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, are behind me
(with the Grade 1 listed aquaduct)
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261690-stanley-ferry-aqueduct-normanton#.YvDdDPjMLIU

If you look at 'S2' _Tom Puddings at Stanley Ferry_, I ride back along the track-bed, as it disappears into the distance
https://outwoodcommunityvideo.co.uk/stanley-remembered-1/index.html





Further along the old railway line, as that's what it was
A colliery line from St Johns Pit, to the basin at the Ferry

I'm roughly where the '_*d*_' of _dismantled railway_ is, on the OS map; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2080626





After leaving NewLands Woods
If you reopen the geograph link, the sign is at the 'crossroads', under the '_*R*_' of _Normanton_
I see the game-keeper/fishing-bailiff on quite a few of my visits, & he's told me about parts of the Hall, that are invisible in the undergrowth


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2022)

Monday 8th

Part of my route to work
‘Stanley Ferry’ Aquaduct
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Stanley






This, obviously applies to the road-bridge, that I'm on, not the aquaduct (opened in 1839)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261690-stanley-ferry-aqueduct-normanton#.YvD9aRbTWEf
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6929731


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2022)

I keep saying it wonderful photos.Today 31 miles Ilkley on the back roads of Askwith,but for some reason busy with motorists.Anyway it was superb i also came back with energy to spare.Not sure when i will go out again got some small decorating jobsto do,but i am so happy It was Postman of old.


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2022)

A little extra just outside of Otley where the road really narrows,i was nearly taken out by a lorry pulling a trailer on that were pink portable loos.It was close too close sadly i could not see a company logo.


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Aug 2022)

Morning Commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 15.9mph followed by an extended ride home via Sustrans to Riccall. A few stops for photos including one of the beautiful Selby Abbey. 45 miles with an average of 15.3mph.
Still feeling fatigued after Covid, I tried a couple of double strength caffeine gels which certainly helped a little today👍


----------



## wafter (8 Aug 2022)

Upon my return from work the shiny splendour of the Fuji was begging for servitude, so I nipped outside the village to deposit some of the large cache of empty spirit bottles that have accumulated in the hall 

The seal broken, back at home more appropriate gear was donned and I nipped out for a short dusk circuit round the villages.

Highlights included mistaking a bronze frog on a concrete toadstool outside one house for a real one, then subsequently thinking better of the large owl-shaped adornment on the gable end of another house down the road - until its head turned to follow me as I rolled past - I think that's the best view I've had of a legit owl 

Obligatory muddy-over-amplified low light phone pic not of the owl:






A fairly sedate 13.5 miles and 600ft of climbing completed in an hour


----------



## a.twiddler (8 Aug 2022)

*6/8/22*
Hard to believe that I haven’t been out on any bike, apart from test rides, since the end of May. It’s now August, and my plans for getting fit for a trip to Mid and South Wales are in disarray.

I’ve just been overwhelmed with domestic stuff, and some health issues. Still, I’ve had the trike front wheel rebuilt with a drum brake, so a delta trike with 3 wheels and 3 brakes now. The Linear has been in bits to fit a frame reinforcing plate.

Apart from some short test rides this is the first respectable ride I’ve managed since putting it back together. It felt a lot stiffer during those rides. Everything is well greased up so there should be no squeaks or creaks. Tyres all pumped up, brakes adjusted, gears OK. Bound to be something that will need looking at.

So today I set off in a short sleeved check shirt, nondescript black drainpipe trousers and a reasonable pair of shoes topped off with a sun hat and shades.

Out of the back gate, adjust mirror and head off to the uphill traffic lights. A stale green but green long enough for me to get through. Rolling easily to the A54 roundabout, little traffic, a green light so straight across to Delamere st. and Chester road. Feeling pretty good even into a persistent headwind. Turned right into an estate road, a long downhill but many speed humps so turned left into a short steep lane and wriggled through an “A” frame barrier to sports fields. Through a car park, on to Grange Lane, down a gentle downhill to a section with a broken surface. The newly stiffened frame transmitted the bumps quite sharply and I contemplated dropping the rear tyre pressure but unlike my floor pump in the garage my get you home pump doesn’t have a gauge so I toughed it out. I came to the Whitegate Way and turned left up the steep gravelly ramp.

Curiously, though others have mentioned experiencing a spongy feel with hub gears I’ve never come across it. However, today in Low gear on the hub I felt that there was an unusual amount of pedal movement before the drive took up on each pedal stroke. It was as if the rear wheel was spinning or as if the tyre had low pressure. The adjustment seemed right, the tyre was fully inflated and it was fine as the slope eased. Too much tyre pressure? Nothing has changed. Perhaps the wheel nuts need some more tightening. Curious. The wheel was straight. Changing up with no problems, I continued along the rail trail. In due course I came to the old station, and the cafe was open. I stopped for an ice cream. Defibrillator not working. If you're going to have a heart attack, don't have it here.




I pressed on along the trail. There were a few cyclists and walkers about but not as many as I would have expected. I overtook a family group on bikes and soon was overtaken by a small boy on a well proportioned mountain bike. After overtaking he slowed down a short distance ahead and kept up the same pace as me. Eventually he slowed down and I passed him. A few minutes later there was a ting ting and the same small boy and what I assumed was his brother came past. A man on a mountain bike then overtook me and joined them, leading them up the ramp to Kennel Lane bridge where I had planned to turn off. They stopped by the bridge, perhaps waiting for the mother in the group, while I attacked the ramp. Still the strange spongy feeling. I had to stop and reverse a little as the turn at the top of the ramp was a bit tight. I went up the last steep pitch before the bridge and one of the boys said, “that looks hard”. I was wondering if I’d put a bit too much air in the front tyre as the low speed stability wasn’t the way it was the last time I rode this bike. I pressed on down Kennel Lane with the alternate dark and light spots from sunlight and shadow making getting a clear view of the sandy and gravelly surface a little sketchy with my shades on. As usual, the bike picked its own line and eventually I came on to the tarmac surface as I came into Sandiway and met the A556.

After waiting for a gap in the traffic I turned right, just arriving at the traffic lights as they turned green and pushing straight through. From here there was a dual carriageway but after a slight dip and rise there was a good downhill so I could get a bit of speed up after all the slow stuff, before my turn off to Chester Road en route to Hartford. An initial short sharp climb then the road trended downhill, with the opportunity for some lazy speed. I stopped in Hartford to photograph a couple of plaques.



















Then out to the junction with the A556, across the road to an alleged cycle path that was so overgrown with shrubbery that I had to ride on the grass. It improved further on and I followed it to just before Hartford Bridge. There were road works on the A556 though that didn’t bother me as I planned to turn away from all that on the lane that leads to Vale Royal Golf Course which is on the site of the original Vale Royal Abbey. There is an “A” frame barrier and a kissing gate along here but I would deal with those when I came to them.

Terrible surface for the first 50 yards but very pleasant to be enclosed by trees on both sides and the surface quickly improved.




Nobody about though I could hear people amongst the trees. Some footpaths went off to the right into the trees so I imagined there were walkers lurking in the shrubbery. Some more downhill followed so I took it easy until I came to the viaduct where the West Coast Main Line crosses the Weaver. I had to pedal for a bit then some more downhill. I came to a gate across the road with an “A” frame barrier alongside it. On the other side some enterprising individual had made a gap, so it was easier to ride through that. After the gate the trees and shrubbery closed in with an uphill stretch to the next gate (padlocked) and a kissing gate. This was an entrance to Vale Royal Golf Course.

I checked the space available and wheeled the Linear backwards into it. I stood it on its back wheel. The swinging gate naturally swung to the uphill side, so I swung it across to the other side, rotated the bike slightly, then let it down on to both wheels and pushed it out while holding the gate back with my foot. Once out, I let it shut. There was a steep gravelly climb from this point to the tarmac and a car park but it was straightforward enough. I rolled sedately past the elegant buildings that comprise the clubhouse and set off to the wooded uphill path that leads into Whitegate village. Through a select estate, right into Mill Lane then downhill and left into Grange lane.

Grange Lane starts from this end as an ordinary looking country lane with some secluded cottages and houses but soon becomes a bridleway, with a row of bollards stopping motor traffic. At this time of year the bridleway looks more like a centre parting, with a footpath like strip hemmed in by luxuriant plant growth. Over twenty years ago this was a lane, which I drove up many times, but it was often potholed and tough on your suspension. It was resurfaced several times while I lived in this area but it was eventually downgraded. The stretch between Whitegate and a nearby farm doesn’t look like a lane at all, just a path through the woods. The rest of it up the hill into the outskirts of Winsford is rutted and potholed and mainly a farm access. I’ve never come across a horse on it. The Whitegate end makes you wonder how rapidly the natural environment would reclaim man made roads “after humans”.

I plunged into the green lit tunnel of vegetation. Immediately the outside world became a memory as I plodded between various scratching and stinging plants, occasionally lifting one arm or the other to avoid contact. Much as I like underseat steering, in some places it has its drawbacks. I stopped at a spot where the path widened. On the right, the Pettypool Brook was barely audible as it trickled its sandybottomed way to join the river Weaver. Tall trees whispered in the wind and somewhere up there a wood pigeon sounded constantly surprised. I leaned on a large tree and ate a snack.









I lingered longer than I should have, lulled by the peaceful ambience. Nobody passed by and it was as if no one else existed. Getting under way again, the path narrowed even further than before, with plants snatching at me as I passed by. It became quite nadgery with the front wheel wanting to explore the greenery rather than stay on what there was of the path. Definitely need to lose some front tyre pressure. Eventually I came to the spot where it widened, full of dried mud ruts. The mud was dry and powdery and the bike cut through them like a ship through waves until they evened out onto the lane with wheel ruts either side and a slight ridge in the middle. It was then a case of finding the least worst route between the potholes while climbing the steep slope to the top of the lane. Quite pleased to be climbing with no problems after a couple of months off the bike.

There was a closed gate at the end of the unsurfaced section with a small gap at the side made narrower by more prickly plants. After getting through unscathed it was then plain sailing as I freewheeled down a gentle slope with a good surface. Past the bridge abutments of the Whitegate Way then down a badly surfaced dip and easily up the other side. Through a scattering of houses to the sports complex car park which was surprisingly full making me have to go round the parked cars rather than diagonally across as usual. I was soon on the path which led to the “A” frame barrier which I wriggled through and trundled easily up the slope on the other side.

Through an estate, left on to Delamere St and with a following wind made good progress, across the A54 roundabout then downhill through the traffic lights and home. Some detective work and adjustments to be made before the next outing.

17.25 miles, Max 28.4, Average 6.4 mph.




Total Ascent:​621​ft​Total Descent:621​ft​Start Elevation:191​ft​End Elevation:191​ft​​Min Elevation:75​ft​​Max Elevation:277​ft​
76 feet per mile ascent.


----------



## Landsurfer (9 Aug 2022)

Pics of St Michaels mount and Newlyn ... My camera was dead yesterday so a re visit and pics this morning.
The cobbles of the causeway are large and wet .... not cycling on them .....
0730hrs this morning ..so no tourists .. apart from me of course .....






Big Wet Cobbles !!






Newlyn Harbour.


----------



## wafter (9 Aug 2022)

This morning was gifted with a surprise delivery to a client so the Routier was once more pressed into action; taking me on a gloriously sunny, slight detour along the tow path 







Only a short one but a very welcome and unexpected slice of inner peace


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Aug 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> *6/8/22*
> Hard to believe that I haven’t been out on any bike, apart from test rides, since the end of May. It’s now August, and my plans for getting fit for a trip to Mid and South Wales are in disarray.
> 
> I’ve just been overwhelmed with domestic stuff, and some health issues. Still, I’ve had the trike front wheel rebuilt with a drum brake, so a delta trike with 3 wheels and 3 brakes now. The Linear has been in bits to fit a frame reinforcing plate.
> ...



Great write up, know that Delamere cafe well


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Aug 2022)

wafter said:


> This morning was gifted with a surprise delivery to a client so the Routier was once more pressed into action; taking me on a gloriously sunny, slight detour along the tow path
> 
> View attachment 656476
> 
> ...



I love tow path riding these days, so relaxing, even with the 'technical' bits under low bridges.
I had to hop off quickly when a young chap fell of his paddle board near Llangollen the other week, no harm done, but i thought he had hit his head on the side. Sheepish smile from him as I handed his paddle back, no harm done.
Maybe it's down to the gentle pace of the narrow boats and no cars and lorries whooshing past that makes it so relaxing?


----------



## ianbarton (9 Aug 2022)

Yesterday's ride was a bit out of the ordinary! I set off Audlem, but avoided going through the village because there was one set of traffic lights on the hill up the main road through the village and another set of four-way lights at the junction with the Whitchurch road. These had been put up on Friday and left over the weekend before any workman turned up!

On the climb up the hill, which is single track, towards Norton in Hales some idiot in a car squeezed past me only a few yards before a passing place and then they turned into a farm entrance about 100 yards further on! 

I stopped at the mini Sainsbury in Market Drayton to get some food for lunch. I set off for Norton in Hales and started to climb up the hill on the other side of the village. My chain and rear mech have needed replacing for some time. I have had the replacement parts sitting on a bench at home for a couple of months. Changing gear as I started up the hill the chain came off and got stuck. Luckily I was only doing about 10 mph, so the inevitable fall wasn't too painful. However, the right leg, which has a dodgy knee, was stuck in a cleat I managed to unclip and was lying in the road wondering what to do next when the Hoofman arrived. He jumped out of his truck and asked if I was OK. He helped me get up and said I could sit in his truck for a while. I politely declined and after a few checks to make sure nothing was badly hurt I set off for home.

I managed to cycle the remaining four miles or so back home. Like most falls the real pain starts the next day, so I am sitting at home drinking tea and consuming pain killers.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Aug 2022)

Just over 25 miles today ,1st ride in nearly 2 weeks due to injury then holiday so I definitely felt it.Coughing up stuff for the first few miles even though I have never smoked then felt like I was on the rivet all the way around but the pace was snail like due to extra blubber and lack of riding


----------



## postman (9 Aug 2022)

I am still buzzing after yesterdays ride.so the plan is another ride to Ilkley and Otley,then after that Rufforth between Wetherby and York 44 flat miles and a visit to the school house cafe.


----------



## buzz22 (10 Aug 2022)

After putting a set of brifters onto my Clamont yesterday a quick test ride was in order this morning.





I rode my regular loop to Waterfall and back, 31km of mainly rolling highway.
The bike felt great and despite a strong wind that slowed me down at times I averaged over 29km/h for the session.

Tomorrow will be a solid day with a 100km plus ride planned down to Kiama, the same ride I did last week but this time on a road bike.


----------



## gbb (10 Aug 2022)

Just 15 miles ebiking, countryside is quiet, beautiful sunny afternoon, what could be better ?
I assume wheat farmers are doing well, field after field harvested, bales either gone or waiting collection, everything looks perfect for grain farmers.
Lovely relaxing ride.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Aug 2022)

gbb said:


> Just 15 miles ebiking, countryside is quiet, beautiful sunny afternoon, what could be better ?
> I assume wheat farmers are doing well, field after field harvested, bales either gone or waiting collection, everything looks perfect for grain farmers.
> Lovely relaxing ride.



I think they'd all take a bit of rain. yields are down across the board. away from the wheat fields very little grass is regrowing for summer grazing....


----------



## Donger (10 Aug 2022)

One week since Mrs D last came out of hospital and all good so far. So they go and call her in for a half day appointment with a view to changing her meds yet again. Dang! Not having ridden for 16 days, I made sure I got up early and hit the road this morning, as it might be my last chance for a few more weeks if the missus has any problems with the new meds. Just the 25.5 miles, but I thoroughly enjoyed the cool morning air and just being back out again. A gentle, pretty much flat, ride out to Arlingham with as many riverside views as possible. Back home before Mrs D got out of bed. Already hot, but I missed the worst of the heat. Loved it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2022)

I'm lagging behind yet again.

Saturday: I'd planned to get out for a few rides in the first week of August but life got in the way so I took the chance when it came. I used the Raleigh and headed south through Condover, Ryton and Hollyhurst to start with. I got along quickly at the start as I had a tailwind and enjoyed a nice run along quiet lanes with the only incident being a commotion involving three buzzards (one chasing the other two away) .

After crossing the A49 it's much more undulating the other side of the valley. A horsey event was taking place at Dudgeley Farm meaning I encountered a couple of horseboxes on the narrow lane but from there it was nice and quiet to Leebotwood then past Walkmills. A herd of cattle being moved caused a blockage for a short while on the way to Smethcott. A couple of riders were already waiting when I arrived and asked if I wanted to go first when we got going again. I overtook with thanks but they caught me up again when the climb steepened as their bikes were electric.

I turned off and carried on climbing to Picklescott. At the junction at the top of this climb I came out behind the couple on electric bikes again - they'd gone the long way round and still beaten me.

The views are great heading done the hill along Pease Lane then I headed past Wilderley to Pulverbatch. I'd been expecting to have a headwind when I got here but by now it was more of a crosswind instead so the long gentle descent to Longden was fairly quick and fun. I picked up a tailwind on the Annscroft to Exfords Green road and got a decent top speed of 36 into the dip by Westley.

Reaching Hunger Hill there were a few cars pulled up at the side of the road - it was clear there had been a minor prang (this is a bit of an accident blackspot) and from the damage I could see it appeared as though a classic Ford XR3i had run into the back of someone waiting to turn right.

26.8 miles at 13.7 mph average which I'm quite pleased with for a hilly route.





The view to the hills from Ryton. It's been a fabulous start to August.





At Hollyhurst and about to take the turn on the right.





A much closer view of Caer Caradoc from Hollyhurst.





Plenty of horseboxes gathered for the event at Dudgeley.





Traffic holdup on the way to Smethcott.





Picklescott.





The view from the top of Pease Lane.





A last view to the Stretton hills from Hunger Hill (before I came across the accident).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2022)

Monday: I wanted to get out but with a big ride planned for the following day didn't want to tire the l;egs too much. I thought that my standard route through Atcham, Upton Magna and Uffington then through the centre of Shrewsbury would be good for this so I set out on the knockabout bike.

The wind was more southerly this time so it was a more relaxed pace to Condover, then I had a bit of assistance along Lyon's Lane and on to Berrington. Reaching Atcham I thought I'd go through the Attingham Park Estate as it's ages since I last came this way - I stopped using it when it became booking-only during the covid crisis and haven't bothered going back until now. Lots of people were enjoying the grounds and I notice that the older cattle grids (there are seven to cross) have been replaced since I was last here.

Rejoining the road heading for Berwick Wharf and Upton Magna it wasn't too busy until the road got narrow - typical! Heading down the hill to Uffington a group of youngsters was coming up the hill - one waited to the last minute before pulling onto his side of the road and another said "I don't think you need your light on." (it's a dynamo setup on this bike and I tend to leave it on and let the sensor sort out the choice of main light or DRL).

The old canal path wasn't very busy this time but there were a few people out enjoying Sydney Avenue and the river towpath. I headed up St. Mary's Water Lane and thought I'd be a "local tourist" having a look round the town centre before riding through The Quarry from the Victoria Quay end before leaving town over the English Bridge (met a MGIF driver here) and joining the cycle paths after Coleham Head.

22.9 miles at 12 mph average. Surprisingly quick considering I spent time pottering round the town centre at walking pace.





Heading into Attingham Park.





Attingham Hall.





Sparkling water at the weir.





Looking along Milk Street in Shrewsbury.





At Old St. Chad's. There is only a section of the old church left as the rest fell down in 1788.





The Square and the Old Market Hall.





Claremont Hill.





In the graveyard at the new St. Chads.





St Chad's





Looking across the river to Longden Coleham.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2022)

Tuesday: It's challenge ride time again. The Raleigh was prepared and I got out at around quarter past seven into a calm, mild and sunny morning. Having not done enough rides since the last one really I set out to do a repeat of the route round the north of the county that I did last time since it's not _too _hilly and the wind direction should be helping me later in the ride.

There was a bit of traffic out at this time of the morning but it didn't cause me too much bother on the way to Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exford's Green, Plealey and Pontesbury. I took a quieter way through Pontesbury before joining the usual road and cyclepath to Minsterley then turning off to Horsebridge.

I had a couple of drivers reluctant to overtake on the way to Westbury and pulled off the road to allow the second one past. Reaching the village there was an unexpected road closure. I didn't want to risk riding through it so checked the map and found a detour that wan't too long and took me through a change of scenery to Halfway House

Having taken a break for my second breakfast I continued to Coedwy, Crew Green and Melverley as usual. The legs felt good so I got along nicely on the flat roads to Llwyntidmon Hall and the lanes to Morton. I varied the route a little on the way to Ball, coming out on the main road a little earlier than I usually do. I used the lane through Weston to get into Oswestry again. Knowing the road I usually take past the hill fort still has a closure I went the long way round to get to Gobowen. I had just stopped to check I was taking the right road when a lady asked about my ride and told me she used to be in a racing club and did continental touring when she was younger.

I was on the right road but when I headed along it I remembered why it is that I've only cycled this way once before - it's narrow for a B road, twisty and hilly. The traffic wasn't hanging about either and, considering I'd caught it at what ought be a quiet time of day, I don't think that will be my first choice in future.

Once off the Selattyn road things were a bit better until Gobowen where I got held up by the level crossing. I joined the NCN route to Ellesmere, which was a bit quieter than last time. In Ellesmere I dropped down to see the lake and thought that rather than taking either of my usual routes I'd try the main road to Spunhill then go through Colemere. This wasn't too bad but I'd forgotten about the one hill en route.

Colemere was nice as always then I headed through Lyneal to Northwood and Dobson's Bridge. I thought I'd try exploring some different lanes here which were good for a change of scene but didn't help with progress much. Another level crossing hold up at Prees gave a chance to transfer some water to the frame mounted bottle while waiting.

The day was warming up well by now (though nothing like @cwskas has recently ridden in) and I was feeling the heat. I'd have liked to stop somewhere around the 100km mark to eat my lunch but pressing on a little further to Ightfield seemed a better option as the old bus shelter would offer shade and a seat. As I pulled up there I noticed a curtain twitch across the street as the neighbour checked to make sure I wasn't a vandal.

Moving on again I was a bit slow to start heading to Calverhall then taking a left for Longslow then Longford. I was needing more frequent stops for drinks and wasn't getting on with the saddle as well as I'm used to - both effects of the heat. Like last time I took the shorter way through Market Drayton but without seeing anyone to challenge me to wheelie this time.

As I headed out of town past Sutton and Tern Hill I was struggling. Stops became quite frequent and by Ollerton I was noticing frequent popping sounds as my tyres burst little bubbles of tar welling up on the road surface. After crossing the A442 I thought I'd go through Ellerdine Heath for a change then at just after Heath Lanes I paused for another snack stop, The jelly babies were opened at the same time and for the rest of the ride I ate a handful at each water stop to keep the energy levels up.

High Ercall wasn't much fun with a sore behind as the road surface is so poor and Rodington Heath isn't much better. Following a stop after Withington another cyclist went past headed my way - that spurred me to try and keep up but I just didn't have the energy. A group was leaving the cafe at Upton Magna as I passed - they didn't catch up until I stopped at Atcham and although I followed very shortly behind them I didn't see them again. I did catch up with one rider though but he turned off before I got a chance to see if I had the energy to pass.

The last few miles were a bit of a struggle so seeing the 100 mile mark come up on the speedo was a good feeling and meant that I could take the short cut through Allfield and the direct route home from there.

103.82 miles at 13.3 mph moving average. Despite the average speed being slightly higher than last time, the total time was longer at 9 hours 40 minutes due to the number of stops. It wasn't stupidly hot at 26C but it really got to me this time.





A few miles into the ride and taking a drink stop with a view of Pontesford/Earls Hill.





In Pontesbury.





Drat, wasn't expecting that.





Snack stop near Halfway House. It was a really glorious morning.





Near to Ball.





The Mere at Ellesmere.





Vineyard at Colemere.





A grander name than the road it is attached to at Ellerdine Heath.





Another break at Heath Lanes.





People enjoying the river at Atcham.


----------



## wafter (11 Aug 2022)

An amalgam of a few uninspiring trips..

Yesterday I did the now-routine pre-pub loop into town on the towpath and back on the Routier, which was very pleasant if a touch warm. Saw a lot of steel represented from across the spectrum - boggo vintage Raleigh road bikes, newer cheapo student hacks and a bloke chilling with what looked like a very nice Mercian, amongst others. I reckon 50% of the bikes I saw were steel - which was heartening 


Today I had a collection to make from a client in Abingdon (about 17 miles round trip on paper), making the journey by bike being a fairly easy sell to the gaffer since the wage cost of the extra journey time was more than offset by the petrol I'd not be claiming for. For this task I slung the Fuji in the back of the car as I'd not trust (or enjoy) the Routier over this distance.

The ride turned out to be not a whole lot of fun; the route was OK in itself but I was tired, legs and back ached and the heat was pretty stifling.. while the bike was riding a bit harsh (perhaps tyre pressures or saddle), my riding was fairly ragged and there were many bellends. I had a thankfully slow tyre-to-tyre head-on with some total muppet in the park in Abingdon, who was totally absorbed in his phone, swerving within his side of the track until he got close and veered onto my side 

Since having bells on my other bikes I seem to have become mute when it comes to vocalising my presence to others, so will look to get another cheapie to go on the shopping hack..

Once in Abingdon I got lost and was too bloody minded to get the phone out, so eyeballed it on the head unit to eventually get where I needed to and adding a mile or two to the journey.

A few pics that at least make the ride look nicer than its reality - not that the surroundings were really at fault:
















Back in the office - a sweaty mess - I rinsed myself off with a water bottle, had a bit of a sit down then got out on the Routier to visit another client in the city for a delivery; since the Fuji wouldn't take the cargo without its rack. I got there to find the office closed but the journey wasn't wasted as I managed to score some reduced items from Sainsburys on the way back..

Being pretty wrung out I didn't do a whole lot more work for the rest of the afternoon; then got back on the Routier to meet some friends in town for a drink. Didn't feel too sociable and came away as the light started to go as I had no lights; getting a second wind on the tow path and keeping up with a bloke on a posh ebike out of sheer bloody-mindedness - as he tried to pull away but evidently hit a wall when the assistance limiter kicked in and he lacked the ability to push his bolt-upright frame through the air any faster.

After I broke off the tow path and got back onto the road I continued mashing the pedals, and accelerating out of a junction heard / felt the rear tyre start intermittently rubbing the mudguard. Glancing down confirmed that the rim was pretty convincingly buckled - evidently due to the unfeasible amount of torque I'd put through it..  

Truing that will be a job for next week - although I'm half tempted to use this as an excuse to bin the chromed steel rims and have a crack at rebuilding the wheels with the cheapo alloy hoops I salvaged off an abandoned cheapo "Professional" bike some time ago as I suspect the lower mass and improved braking would be most welcome. 

Having loaded the Fuji and lots of other crap back into the car I'm now finally back at home, exhausted, listening to Bauhaus, swigging vodka from the bottle and chain-smoking out the window.. hopefully tomorrow will be better although I think I need a bit of time off the bikes


----------



## buzz22 (11 Aug 2022)

The destination today was Kiama, a beautiful seaside town that I rode to last week, the main attraction being that it's almost exactly 100km from my house.

The sky wasn't the vivid blue it's been for my rides lately when I set off but that was ok, no rain forecast.

A quick stop for a drink at Bald Hill at the 28km mark.




I continued south and along Sea Cliff Bridge...





I then picked up the South Coast bike path a bit earlier than last time at Thirroul Beach and saved a bit of time and distance.




I stopped for a lunch break at Wollongong, about 58km in and had a quick stretch before hitting the road again.

With good food and plenty of drinks before I knew it I could see Kiama as I rounded the corner...




As I rode up the hill to the lighthouse I realised I'd only just ticked over 99km so a couple of laps of the park saw me crack the magic 100km mark.






Total time was 4 hrs 42 mins at an average of a bit over 21km/h.
This was definitely quicker than last week (just over 6 hours at around 17km/h).

Familiarity with the route, a different choice of bike and minimal load carried all seemed to help save time.

Just on the train heading home now and feeling happy that the bike I rode today, my recently purchased Giant CFR3 has turned out to be such a great addition to the line up.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 Aug 2022)

A couple of days rides on my Tricross to mention. I’m still struggling after Covid three weeks ago, Zero energy.
Tuesday’s commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 15.5 mph followed by an extended ride home of 32 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.
Wednesday’s commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 15.3 mph followed by an extended ride home 28 miles with an average of 14.6 mph.
A warm one yesterday afternoon especially with a backpack!


----------



## buzz22 (11 Aug 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> A couple of days rides on my Tricross to mention. I’m still struggling after Covid three weeks ago, Zero energy.
> Tuesday’s commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 15.5 mph followed by an extended ride home of 32 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.
> Wednesday’s commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 15.3 mph followed by an extended ride home 28 miles with an average of 14.6 mph.
> A warm one yesterday afternoon especially with a backpack!
> ...



Beautiful photos


----------



## Landsurfer (11 Aug 2022)

Must remember to turn the Garmin on.
Rode out along Newlyn quay. The Royal Navy .. all of it i suspect, was tied up alongside ..... 
2nd pic is the ferry at St. Michaels Mount.


----------



## wafter (11 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I love tow path riding these days, so relaxing, even with the 'technical' bits under low bridges.
> I had to hop off quickly when a young chap fell of his paddle board near Llangollen the other week, no harm done, but i thought he had hit his head on the side. Sheepish smile from him as I handed his paddle back, no harm done.
> Maybe it's down to the gentle pace of the narrow boats and no cars and lorries whooshing past that makes it so relaxing?


Good work!

Tbh what passes for a tow path round here varies massively. In and around the city they're typically well-paved and a pleasure to ride on; out in the sticks they vary from acceptable to un-maintained and dangerous; narrow, overgrown with many hidden obstacles and collapsed sections that'd have you in the canal if you're not paying attention 

In principal I think the good ones appeal for many reasons - no traffic danger or noise, close proximity of nature, flatness that allows you to maintain a leisurely speed without putting in much effort..


----------



## geocycle (11 Aug 2022)

Been off the bike for a few days with some minor health issues but felt better today so decided to test my fitness with a short ride. Went up the Lune Valley then over to Burton in Kendal, Milnthorpe and had a lunch in Arnside. Was amused watching two policemen helping a third to parallel park outside the cafe, like a scene from Hot Fuzz! Hot day so happy with 63 km or 39 miles and just 590m of climbing.

Too hot to stop so just one pic of Lune Valley.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Aug 2022)

Went out about 8.30 with no particular plan as the legs were tired after 2 days riding and weights so i ended up at Newlands farm coffee shop at Hilton after about 26 miles and i was glad they had an air con unit as it was hot already .
On the way home i had only done another 7-8 miles and i had to stop in the shade as i was panting and i could feel my heat rate was high for the effort i could manage .I got within a mile of home on the last incline and i had to get off as my hamstring had cramped up so i had to wait till it had calmed down before i could manage the last bit .
just under 39 miles today so i have decided to give the legs a break tomorrow and no club runs over the weekend due to the heat so it will be a solo ride sat early before it gets too silly


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Aug 2022)

Same circular ride as yesterday as today so just one write up (changed directions for them though!). 15 miles or so, mixture of quietish roads and rail trails. The heat today was oppresive (I was out in the afternoon) and I often do rides near historic things but seldom stop and properly read them, changed that today as it was in the shade lol

This info board about the Luddite Movement of the 19th century, text is a bit small but it tells the tales of a succesful raid on machinery being delivered. But also not so successful raid on a mill which resulted in 2 deaths of the luddites, they actually died at a pub nearby which has a little blue plaque commemorating them.


----------



## Landsurfer (12 Aug 2022)

The Stupid are out in force in the Penzance area.....
3 bins burnt out at Wherrytown, Penzance and Marizion by idiots putting their discarded barbecues in them !!!
I’ve not got any pics as the phone has gone flat but you can imagine the effect on the mostly plastic bins.
Anywayup ... usual Tour de Mounts Bay this morning .......
Julie and are having an afternoon on public transport .. train from Redruth to Penzance then Bus on the coastal trail to Lands End and back ... then, somewhere nice for tea ... without children of any age !!
Road tyres for the TREK have arrived and will be fitted next week, 29 x 1.5 Vittoria’s. That should cut down the road hum a bit ..


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2022)

On the morning coffee ride to the Vendée coast this was outside the café; an adult pedal-car used by an elderly gentleman who was in the café for a coffee and croissant.

He's been there a few times but this was the first time I got a photo:


----------



## SGG on a bike (12 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> On the morning coffee ride to the Vendée coast this was outside the café; an adult pedal-car used by an elderly gentleman who was in the café for a coffee and croissant.
> 
> He's been there a few times but this was the first time I got a photo:
> 
> View attachment 656935



What a lovely thing and a nice way to get about.


----------



## Alba Zeus (12 Aug 2022)

Currently on holiday in the Outer Hebrides so after a nice morning at the beach took the opportunity to do a wee tour of Benbecula


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Aug 2022)

A pass out from work having been obtained, set off early for a tour of the Peak with a friend, who navigated the whole day from memory. 

I thought I knew the Peak pretty well, but I'm not going to lie, half the time I had no clue where we were. 

Anyway, a few highlights: Climb from Macclesfield up Ridge Hill for glorious views, Gun Hill, Morridge, Manifold Valley then first cake at Wetton, and bottle refills, already very hot at 10.30.

On to Milldale alongside the river Dove:




then Tissington and the ford:





followed by Youlgreave, Conksbury, Bakewell, Baslow and lunch in Calver.

65 miles done, it felt like the back of the ride was broken, and the hardest behind us. Wrong. 

Next, Eyam, and the wonderful climb up and views from Eyam Edge. Down through Bradwell to Hope, up Edale and second cake stop at the Cafe.

Mam Nick in close to 30 degree heat was then conquered, and a much welcomed tail wind hurried us along Rushup Edge, followed by the arrow like descent to Chapel.

Incredibly, unfairly, unreasonably and outrageously, my friend then took a detour, 90 miles in (!), up the sharp climb of Eccles Pike, a great viewpoint showing just how empty Coombes reservoir was, the dinghies seeking about to run aground at any moment. 






The final hard and monotonous climb from Whaley to Charles head was duly suffered, then the downhill run in home. 

107 miles, 3300m climbing, estimated 8 litres of water consumed.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Aug 2022)

club ride today as i was free on a saturday and the legs felt a bit better
massive turn out 4 groups in total to various cafes , we went to whiteacre hall then after we got back to the meeting point we reconvened at the local bistro for a well earned pint  
metric century for me at just under 17 mph avg which i can live with especially after going up boot hill in atherstone


----------



## geocycle (13 Aug 2022)

Very hot day so careful ride planning needed. An early start was essential so up and out just after 6 am. Headed toward the Dales and through Ingleton. The ride felt it began here after the familiar lanes. Took advantage of the early hour to ride the main Hawes road past White Scar Caves, Ribblehead where big groups of Three Peaks walkers assembled and then Newby Head. Lovely view into Wensleydale. Turned off through Appersett before I got to Hawes and picked up the road through Garsdale. I figured the treeless karst country needed doing before it got really hot and then the perpetually ’chilly’ Garsdale. Enjoyed views to Mallerstang and the eastern aspect of the Howegill fells. Stopped at a nice gallery with a tea room at Fairfield before taking the very tiny road that skirts Sedbergh. Stopped in Kirby Lonsdale for huge ice cream then home along the relatively shady dark side of the Lune. 121 km or 75 miles with 1400 m of climbing.

pictures of view from Newby Head to Wensleydale, Howgills, bike on a narrow bridge and a small disused 



















viaduct in Garsdale.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Aug 2022)

Just a Battisborough figure of 8 in the windy warm weather.
Nowt much doing.


----------



## wafter (13 Aug 2022)

After a fairly heavy week I got out on the Fuji for around 24 miles last night in the name of slowing the downard spiral of my mental health, unfortunately with pretty demoralising results thanks I think largely to saddle fit / migration issues.

I'd arranged to meet a (non-cycling) mate today in the nearest town in which he lives; and had planned to take the Fuji but given last night's disappointing foray elected to take the CdF instead as a known, comfortable quantity. We'd mooted the idea of cycling the short journey to a local reservoir, however thanks to my poor planning / geographical skills and my mate's lack of fitness we ended up doing a slow (in my case fasted, in his hungover), convoluted 6 mile route round town in the unrelenting sun instead.

All in all a bit of a crap excursion relative to what we'd planned, however I managed about 25 miles including the journey there and back. Most importantly getting onto the CdF was like easing into a pair of well-fitting slippers after the Fuji - reassuringly suggesting that the problems I've been experiencing on that bike are mostly of it's making moreso than my decaying fitness and recently-acquired and deplorable smoking habit.

So far I've managed 80-odd documented miles this week; probably with another 15-20 on the rotter with it's non-functional trip computer - so at least I can rest easy knowing I've not been totally sedentary throughout


----------



## wiggydiggy (13 Aug 2022)

Upped milleage to 20, was going to try for 25 but at the end my legs were glad I didn't!

Took the MTB into Leeds to do a favourite of mine where I ride out from Leeds to Allerton Bywater and explore the lovely St Aidans wetland reserve there. Was out in the morning early but it really does feel like you abroad when the sun is out. Its an old open cast mine that was flooded and repurposed.

The reserve, dragline 'Oddball' in the distance




Up close, there is a bike close into for scale!




But the main reason I visited is before this old open cast mine was flooded on purpose, it was flooded accidently when the River Aire breached into the mine and flooded it! Some people believe it was the canal that breached but as the bottom picture shows it was the river.

The whole thing was eventually fixed by diverting the river into the canal (creating a navigation) and routing it further south. This picture shows the lock you can see on the bottom picture, long since abandoned its hard to fathom when you are there that not only did the canal run there but the river was further to the left of the picture. Both are now to the right.

My bike in the old lock




Picture showing the breach and the lock I am stood in above




The coal board actually paid for for all repairs and the new naviagation, so long as they could mine out the newly exposed coal😄


----------



## wafter (13 Aug 2022)

Some cracking jaunts / photos on here as always folks


----------



## buzz22 (13 Aug 2022)

I realised that it had been months since I had taken my old mountain bike out for a ride- wet weather has made the local tracks a soggy mess.
With limited time because of a family birthday today I had to get out early so headed to Royal National Park for a quick ride.
Off the highway and down a fire trail towards Temptation Creek.





The track down had been eroded by the constant rain so it was slow and steady to the Creek.









Once down there it felt like the slippery trip was worth it, although the ride back up was a challenge.
I explored a few more tracks and then headed home with the desire to not leave it so long between offroad rides again.


----------



## gavgav (14 Aug 2022)

Yesterday’s ride and must be the hottest one I’ve ever done. I’m up at the caravan with @Rickshaw Phil and we set out to get my August half century challenge done.

With it being peak holiday season, the Welsh coast is bursting at the seams, so the trip down the main road to Barmouth wasn’t the most pleasurable with the traffic, but to be fair they were pretty well behaved. We then dropped down to the promenade and took a couple of photos.









Barmouth was already heaving, with hardly a parking space left, people everywhere, queues of traffic still coming in and this was 10:30, so we were glad to get out and over Barmouth bridge, which was quieter than expected. Everyone on the beach instead.




We joined the Mawddach Trail, up the estuary, into the breeze which had been stronger than expected, so kept the worst of the heat away for now. It was a dust bowl along there, but a pleasant leisurely ride up to Dolgellau. We passed a group playing in the river and a couple of chaps deciding whether to jump off the bridge. I really hope they didn’t, as the river is very low and snapped legs would be quite possible.









We looped out of Dolgeallu to Cymer and began the climbing towards Coed y Brenin. There is some great scenery in the valley along there. We came across an “interesting” West Midlands family, in a BMW, who had clearly followed SatNav and ended up on the narrow lane. Chap smoking away, partner with a can of Carlsberg in the door, about 4 or 5 kids in the back, effing and blinding and asking if they were on the right road to Barmouth. Well I guess technically they were!!

We reached Coed y Brenin and the midday heat was now here, temperatures about 30c, so the long and steep climb up above the river was very hard work. A couple of stops were needed, but we made it and then enjoyed the nice descent back down the other side, to the Forest Garden, where we stopped for lunch in the shade. It’s a beautiful spot. Up until there, we never saw a car for about 6 miles, which was bliss.



















We set back out again and more climbing to Llanfachreth and the mill, before the precipice descent back down to Dolgellau. That is an exhilarating couple of miles section and with the breeze mostly behind us, we got 42.5mph clocked on Phil’s speedo, which is the fastest ever speed on a bike for both of us 😁

We looped around Dolgellau town centre and then paused at the cricket pitch, where there was a match taking place, so being a cricket fan and player myself, I couldn’t resist watching a couple of overs.




We then enjoyed the trip back down the Mawddach Trail, but I was really starting to suffer with the heat now and so a few drink stops were needed. We re-traced our steps across the bridge and into Barmouth, which we thought was busy earlier, but was even worse now!! There were cars everywhere, trying to find any spaces left, loads parked up where they shouldn’t be and so it was a stop start trip to get along the promenade and out.

I tried to take a picture looking back down to the beach, to show how many people were on it, but even my phone had had enough of the heat and was telling me it needed to cool down before I could use it again!

The trip back up the main road was still very busy with traffic, but you can at least get off onto a poor but usable shared use path for some of it.

We arrived back at the caravan with 43.69 miles on the clock, at 10.0mph avg. 1821 ft of climbing, which is pretty much all done in a 10 mile section of Coed y Brenin.

Thoroughly enjoyable but hot!!


----------



## derrick (14 Aug 2022)

Had an earlier than usual ride Saturday morning, got out before it got to hot, just a quick short loop. back home nice and early, ended up a lazy afternoon, then a few beers with a neighbour.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7629594136


----------



## geocycle (14 Aug 2022)

Another early start to beat the heat. Headed out through Wray and enjoyed the fantastic views across to the Dales. There is one spot where you can see all the Three Peaks together emerging from the morning mist. Then the big climb up Cross ‘o’ Greet at just over 400 masl. A fantastic descent followed down the Hodder Valley with a series of hairpins following the sinuosity of the river. Through Slaidburn which was just waking up and a queue developing outside the newsagents. The self proclaimed centre of Britain at Dunsop Bridge remained closed, a metaphor for our times perhaps. I then looped round through Whitewell to Chipping and enjoyed brunch at the farm shop. Home via Scorton. Overall 100.1 km or 62 miles with 1360 m of climbing.

Pictures show the distant three peaks over the moor, the view down the Hodder and Slaidburn.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Aug 2022)

Mad dogs and all that! Out at noon for me.
I avoided the pubs of Noss, but in doing so I had to climb the Stoke Road. Out along the coast, moo cows in the fields.
Down into Holbeton, past the in laws and along the drive at Flete. I caused a stampede, they ran along with me, hooting away!
I also found some chicken of the woods.
Up the hill of the ridge road , then Strode, Ermington with its crooked spire and home.

A hot 18 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7636535888


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Aug 2022)

Two days riding on the Tricross to mention. Fridays morning Commute of 6.7 miles with an average of 16.4 mph followed by an extended ride home via Sustrans to Riccall & Kelfield, 30.9 miles with an average of 14.8 mph. 30° with a backpack was a bit much.
Out at 11am this morning, a slightly later start after drinking far too much at The Green Room in Leeds last night!
Riding with David, Suzanne & Fiona to Harrogate for lunch at Prologue Cycles. A fab ride of 45 miles with an average of 15.3 mph, 32° wow it was hot!
Still suffering fatigue after Covid, I have no speed in my legs but happy with my pootling 221 miles for the week.


----------



## MGman (14 Aug 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 657285
> 
> 
> View attachment 657287
> ...



I'm envious, lovely trip. Not sure about the in-laws hooting you tho (joking!) Tried today as well but just 7 miles and gave up. 32° is too much at 80 (years not mph)


----------



## Jameshow (14 Aug 2022)

So it was all going fine till the last 15miles when it went belly up.

Google routed me onto a minor road which the became unmade, then twang and a spoke snapped.

After I had a puncture.

The road become so unrideable I had to walk a couple of miles.

Yesterday ride from Bradford to verwood Dorset staying over in Derby. 

Good evening ride over to derby, good fast run in..

Early start in morning and lovely ride on the cloud line to breadon on the hill, then south to hinckley cooked breakfast for £8 ouch I guess we are traveling south!! 

picked up the Fosse way for approx 20m before thanking a423 to Soham and then Banbury. 

Lunch at Eynsham where churchhill resided and still does. The church was too busy for a kip! 

Down to Wantage over the Thames where the yoof were jumping off the bridge, I could have joined them. 

From Wantage up over the downs to hungerford and then the last pull to Salisbury. 

However the wheels came off at Salisbury.....


So it was all going fine till the last 15miles when it went belly up.

Google routed me onto a minor road which the became unmade, then twang and a spoke snapped.

After I had a puncture.

The road become so unrideable I had to walk a couple of miles.

I finally came out on the main fordingbridge verwood home and powered home.

400k in 27hrs which with the heat and a 6hr stop in Derby, which I don't think was too bad. I much have stopped quite a few times because riding time was only 16h30.

Needless to say I'll take the train / coach home tomorrow!!

Highlights the cloud trail south of Derby.

The Fosse way

Churchhill grave.

Lesions learnt

don't ride in a heatwave....

Don't ride on your lightest wheels.

Do try and ride in company


----------



## Jameshow (14 Aug 2022)

More pics!


----------



## Jon George (14 Aug 2022)

As I believe I've mentioned before, at the beginning of the pandemic, my mate Tim and I started sending each other pics from our rides with the question: Where Is This? This is known as The Quiz. (I once sent him a photo of a hedge which might, at first, seem rather harsh, but given it was the reverse view of the one he'd just sent me, you might begin to suspect the depths and cunning to which we have descended.) Today I went out to get photographic evidence of me working out where his latest 'tester' had been taken. It was Bentley Church and I'm seriously thinking about cropping the image to focus of the memorial stone in the bus shelter as one for him. (Astute viewers may also note that my saddle bag was just about to fall off and it was stopping to take this pic that alerted me to it.)







I also spotted a cloud!


----------



## roubaixtuesday (14 Aug 2022)

Round the Orme on the tandem. 

A trip I'd had in mind for a while, so to make the most of the last day of the heatwave, off we set to the marble church in Bodelwyddan, a familiar landmark to drivers on the A55:






The intention was a hilly first half then a flat return, so we stretched our climbing legs into the hills behind the north Wales coast, and pretty tough they were, leavened by fabulous views of the Carneddau, the coast, and Conwy Castle on the stunning descent. The local clouds didn't seem very welcoming though...





Lunch in Llandudno, then the Orme, somewhere totally unfamiliar to me. What an amazing place - redolent on a day like today of the road to Positano on the Amalfi coast, lacking only lemon trees: 











The flat run in proved not so much, with the coastal path closed, so hilly detour needed, then finally a swim an Kinmel Bay provided much needed refreshment from the day's efforts. 

50 miles, 1100m climbing.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Aug 2022)

Jon George said:


> As I believe I've mentioned before, at the beginning of the pandemic, my mate Tim and I started sending each other pics from our rides with the question: Where Is This? This is known as The Quiz. (I once sent him a photo of a hedge which might, at first, seem rather harsh, but given it was the reverse view of the one he'd just sent me, you might begin to suspect the depths and cunning to which we have descended.) Today I went out to get photographic evidence of me working out where his latest 'tester' had been taken. It was Bentley Church and I'm seriously thinking about cropping the image to focus of the memorial stone in the bus shelter as one for him. (Astute viewers may also note that my saddle bag was just about to fall off and it was stopping to take this pic that alerted me to it.)
> 
> View attachment 657364
> 
> ...



I saw a combine harvester working a brown field which I though was weird until I got closer and it was burnt to a crisp!🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Aug 2022)

*Saturday:* As @gavgav has reported the two of us have been over to the mid-Wales coast for the weekend and bikes came too. This is the first time I've taken the Raleigh there so I was looking forward to getting out on it.

With a hot and sunny weekend forecast it seemed like everyone had descended on the coast either for holidays or a day trip. The main road was busy but it was as nothing compared to when we got to Barmouth where the car parks close to the town were already almost full and there were streams of traffic arriving. Last time I was here Barmouth Bridge was heaving with people but this time it was surprisingly quiet with most people being in town or already on the beach. We did encounter some errant motorbikes on the path again.

The Mawddach Trail was fabulous as ever for the scenery but a bit slower going than usual due to the headwind. Like a lot of places it's pretty dry and dusty at the moment so the bottom half of the bikes slowly changed colour to grey as the miles racked up. Before reaching Dolgellau we turned off the path and doubled back on the other side of the river heading towards Coed Y Brenin. We knew this would be hilly but hoped that would be offset by there being more shade under the trees. We'd not long got onto the quieter lanes when we encountered the BMW that Gav mentions - the driver was quite chatty and wanted to tell us about the lane being so narrow and his wife holding on out of fear, before asking if they were going the right way for Barmouth. Strictly speaking they were, but having managed to get onto this lane rather than the very obvious main road that runs just the other side of the valley it did make Gav and I wonder if they managed to find their way. We parted with Gav having warned them that they'd probably struggle to find anywhere to park.

It was lovely riding under the trees and in one little valley a blast of cool air sprang up unexpectly which was very refreshing. We did feel the heat on the climbs though and on one steep bit in particular the trees have been felled so we had no protection from the heat of the day. Having reached Capel Hermon there was a nice long descent alongside Afon Wen which was very enjoyable before a bit more climbing took us to the Forest Garden where we had a break for lunch.

Even in the shade it was pretty warm by now which meant that continuing the climbing after our stop was quite hard going. We did make it to the top (where the Precipice Walk is signposted just off the road) and started the descent back to Dolgellau. This road is pretty well surfaced and has some good straight bits where you can let the bike go - I hit 42.5 mph on the way down which is a new maximum cycling speed for me.

Back at Dolgellau we had a bit of a meander round town then headed back onto the Mawddach Trail but not before having a look at the cricket match that was taking place. We had a tailwind but still weren't very fast as tiredness had kicked in. The trail had a steady flow of cyclists, as it had earlier, and we recognised many of the people as ones we'd seen on the way out. Barmouth Bridge was a little busier, but not much, however the town was manic. Every on-street parking space was taken, drivers were queueing fruitlessly for spaces in the car parks and some had just left their cars any old place, including in the turning circle at the end of the promenade.

Traffic wasn't too bad on the way back but we still took to the shared-use path as soon as we could since it's just easier when not being hassled. Something we hadn't seen on the way out was feed stations for an ultra marathon that was taking place - we didn't spot any of the runners though. One of my cousins was supposed to have been taking part but decided to drop out. He won't have been the only one I'm sure.

My speedometer recorded 43.5 miles at 10.1 mph average.






The usual shot of Barmouth Bridge as we join the path.





Headed along the Mawddach Trail.





The toll bridge at Penmaenpool.





Headed into Coed Y Brenin. This road was great - we saw just one car in about six miles.





On the road alongside Afon Wen.





A nice spot for our lunch stop.





The view from the last big climb before descending back to Dolgellau.





A bit of cricketing action.





The view to the bridge as we head back to Morfa Mawddach.





Looking back towards Barmouth before we rejoin the coast road.


----------



## buzz22 (18 Aug 2022)

With a busy 24 hr shift behind me and a beautiful warm sunny day in front of me I was feeling like a cruisy relaxing ride.
First stop was Taren Point, a scenic bike path follows the shore of the bay and calms the mind.




In the middle of the photo above is a timber viewing platform for bird watchers, the area is an aquatic reserve and a popular destination for migratory birds.




I followed the path along to Kurnell, a small community on a peninsula and the location that British settlers landed a couple of hundred years ago.




I grabbed a table and had some lunch while taking in the view, worries slipping away.




Not far from where I sat was this sculpture that I love, it looks different to me every time depending on the tide, light and weather.









Further along again is another favourite, a whale and calf sculpture that draws me in every time.





The netting is also a sculpture done by a local Aboriginal artist, the detail impressive.
All too soon it was time to head home, 45km in total over a few hours and a much clearer head.




My choice of ride for the day was my 80's Repco Monaco, a lanky, dopey Labrador of a bike with the aerodynamics of a house brick that makes me smile and relax every time I ride it.
My average speeds on it could be measured with a sun dial as it encourages me to shift my brain into cruise and just enjoy getting out. A wise choice.


----------



## wafter (18 Aug 2022)

Took the Fuji out for a night ride after more work; a largely unpleasant experience as the bike's still not behaving itself, while I fell off twice because I'm a muppet and the bike's a POS.

2/10 - would not recommend


----------



## ianbarton (18 Aug 2022)

Ouch! Hope it's not too painful


----------



## wafter (18 Aug 2022)

ianbarton said:


> Ouch! Hope it's not too painful



Thanks - tbh it's nothing really; both were pretty low-speed spills so it's just a bit of light bruising / grazing. It's fine as long as I don't poke it


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

Test riding the commuter bike because it's due to be used tomorrow for a 60k ride and it's been sat in a garage of a few months. 

Several bolts needed tightening.


----------



## wafter (19 Aug 2022)

Spent all day sorting the rear wheel on the Routier, then needed butter so embarked on the freshly-sorted-but-still-not-complete Fuji's inaugural utility run 

Did the local Sainsburys, scenic route out was about 9.4 miles then the boring A-road direct trip back about 5.7. My lack of load-carrying capacity was confirmed by the two packs of butter, two apples and packet of reduced sausages that filled my little Osprey bag to capacity (on top of the usual other stuff). 

I locked the bike with the U-lock and steel cable, parking it next to a spanky looking Trek hard tail that the owner had left the head unit attached to 

Smashed all the carbs and some caffeine before I left so the journey was fairly swift - relatively speaking - and I set a few Strava PBs along the way. 

Definitely feeling better about the Fuji now; just want to iron out the remaining niggles, source / fit the necessary bits and get on with using it before the cold kills my enthusiasm..


----------



## gavgav (20 Aug 2022)

A short ride yesterday evening, up to a friends house for a meal. 

Took the slightly longer loop, due to reports of a lorry having jackknifed not far away and ensuing chaos on the roads, but when I reached said area, from the other direction, it had all cleared. It was uphill most of the way to her house and into the wind!

Had an enjoyable evening and then a nice downhill return journey home, via the direct route, with the only point of note being having to carefully avoid a drunk pedestrian, near home, who was wobbling from side to side along the pavement 😆

6.72 miles


----------



## PaulB (20 Aug 2022)

My ride yesterday on my way back from work (LGI). On my way over in the morning, I noticed the aftermath of a car crash - no-one was hurt as they were all standing about exchanging details. Several hours later on the finish of this ride, the woman who'd crashed into the vehicle in front (it had to be her because the front of her mini was crumpled - but I reckon it was still drivable) was still standing near her car talking on the phone waiting for some help from who knows? Ahh, the joys of driving eh? 

https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/9434918296


----------



## Mike_P (20 Aug 2022)

PaulB said:


> the front of her mini was crumpled - but I reckon it was still drivable)


Having once rear ended an Audi that did an emergency stop in front me, with ABS that was unheard of in a 205, there are a number of issues that could have arisen. In my case at least the engine mounting broke and that was with a 954cc engine that you nearly needed a magnifying glass to spot.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Aug 2022)

Late reports just for a change :

Tuesday: I thought I'd take the Raleigh out on my loop to Melverley and back. It was a fairly nice day and I thought that doing the ride clockwise would make the most of a tailwind towards the end.

Not too much traffic on the way to Condover and I got a good cruising speed going with the wind behind me. At Hunger Hill the A49 wasn't too bad so I was able to cross easily to head for Exford's Green then Plealey and Pontesbury. I took the cycle path to Minsterley as usual (it's not an enjoyable bit of road as a cyclist) then turned towards Horsebridge and Westbury. The road closure at Westbury is still there so I took the detour towards Vennington then Halfway House, meeting a handful of vehicles doing the same thing from the other direction.

I had a fairly quiet run to Prince's Oak and Crew Green then crossed the bridge to Melverley. I thought I'd add a bit of mileage by going to Melverley Green then doubling back along the lane towards The Royal Hill - this was a bit of an effort into the wind then a nice run with it behind me on an empty lane.

I went over the climb at Wilcott (more of an effort than it looks) and to Little Ness where I hoped to pick up a good tailwind - it helped but not as much as I thought it might. After Nib Heath I spotted a group of people walking in the road ahead which turned out to be the unusual sight of about ten or a dozen young men in very traditional Jewish outfits. I said hello but they were too busy chatting.

Following the climb at Bicton I thought I'd take the longer but flatter way through Gains Park and the new estate at Bowbrook. A ding of the bell at a youngster who looked as though he might ride into the road without looking got a beaming smile in return.

I finished off by heading to Nobold and through Meole Brace.

41.1 miles at 14.5 mph average. I had been enjoying putting a bit of effort in so was slightly disappointed the average speed wasn't higher - the lack of frequent riding is showing a bit.

No photos from this one.

-------------------------------------------

Yesterday: I haven't been to Cardington for a while so thought I'd head there. The Raleigh came out again and I headed for Condover as usual but into a blustery headwind so progress wasn't as swift or easy as the start of the previous ride.

Plodding on through Longnor towards the Folly Bank climb was fairly uneventful, which I liked. The climb itself felt good this time and the descent to Cardington was fast and fun. I expected to have the wind helping on the way towards Longville and Church Preen School but it never really felt like it was. At Kenley I carried straight on to Broomcroft then round to Harnage Grange, Harnage and Cound (the Shropshire flag flying today). I did think about going to Berrington but with it being a Friday afternoon expected the traffic to be busy so headed for Pitchford, Cantlop and Condover instead.

The wind that had been slowing me down on the way out was slowing me down on the way back to the A49 as well . Reaching the main road I found it completely clear in both directions and had to do a double-take as I'm not used to that at this junction.

32 miles at 13.9 mph average. A good ride but would have been even nicer without battling the "againsterly" wind.





On the Roman road near Leebotwood. Although we've had a bit of rain over the last few days it isn't enough to alleviate the drought locally.





A favourite view to Caer Caradoc.





Just over the top of the Folly Bank climb.





At Cardington. A pub stop was tempting but it's not the same when I'm on my own.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

Went for a ride with Middle Son; He's been on a federal voluntary placement for a year so it was the first one in a while.

Of course it rained:






But we stayed dry by hiding under a tree, and eventually it laid off long enough to get back...






Whereupon Beautiful Daughter asked if we could go and visit the rabbits on the farm a couple of kilometres from the village...


----------



## Jameshow (20 Aug 2022)

wafter said:


> Took the Fuji out for a night ride after more work; a largely unpleasant experience as the bike's still not behaving itself, while I fell off twice because I'm a muppet and the bike's a POS.
> 
> 2/10 - would not recommend
> 
> View attachment 657797



What's wrong with the Fuji?!


----------



## wafter (20 Aug 2022)

A fairly productive day wasn't enough to elevate the mood in the face of a pretty terrible diet of late, while I didn't appreciate the thought of staying in since I'd rather be out at a mate's techno night in Oxford but the public transport's terrible so that's off the menu.

Of course the only answer was a distractionary ride, so off I pootled on the Fuji for an unusual loop of the usual places. The weather was pretty perfect tbh; a cool temperature with gentle westerly breeze and clear skies.. dare I say somewhat autumnal.

I aimed to stay out for an hour but that turned into two as I wafted aimlessly around the lanes until well past sunset; appreciating the ability of my basic lights to at least identify me to other road users but highlighting the need for better illumination as the nights draw in.

I saw quite a lot of wildlife - a muntjac casually wondering around in the road, a hare in a field, a couple of big raptors having a chat (buzzards or more likely kites) and best of all a load of bats - one or more of which repeatedly flew alongside / just in front of me for quite a while along the dusky lanes; which felt pretty special 

Back in the village I got very slowly cut up by an indicisive and self-important prick in a Tesla and came home for a shower and more bingy food.

A bit over 24 miles and 1300ft at 12.3mph for just under 1100kcal burned, and my fourth consecutive ride of the week


----------



## GetFatty (21 Aug 2022)

I got a spaniel in April 2021 so today was my first ride out since then. A solo trip to Biggin Hill airport which is a moderately (for the south) hilly route. Pleased to have managed a 15mph average even after so long off the bike. I think being a couple of stone lighter from walking 6 miles a day helped.

Merlot the dog didn’t recon me in cycling kit and so was a tad upset when I got home, cue much barking, growling and then hiding upstairs 😂


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Aug 2022)

In and out commutes yesterday; going in was a bit harder work and the HRM was very flaky (sorted with new battery and cleaning all contacts.

Ride home was distinctly quicker with a tail wind


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2022)

Tinybug wanted to go on a bike ride to a playground in a forest a few kilometres away, so we set off...






And got distracted when we found another path to explore.






Then we made "mini houses" for a bit.





...then Tinybug got ambitious, so we built a "Tipi"






Then she felt hungry, so we headed back home...


----------



## cyberknight (21 Aug 2022)

peaks ride to monsall head
we stopped at monsall head cafe for a cuppa after 50 miles then again after 76 miles in brailsford .A lot of climbing so i rode within myself as i knew it would be a long day and i wanted to still have legs at the end of the ride .
When we got back to moira furnace there was a fair on so a trip to the beer tent was in order


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Aug 2022)

I’m a bit behind posting some of my rides so here goes.
Wednesday 17th, a morning commute of 6.7 miles followed by an extended ride home of 28.2 miles with an average speed of 15.1 mph.


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Aug 2022)

August 19th, a morning commute of 6.7 miles followed by a ride home from my colleagues house in Cattal. A quick stop for a photo of the duck pond (water levels are really low) in Askham Richard. 26.86 miles with an average of 17.6 mph. Finally feeling less tired after Covid👍


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Aug 2022)

Todays ride with David & Suzanne from our village. Out at 11.15pm to Boroughbridge for lunch at one of my favourite cafes. Pretty windy out but a lovely warm day, fab ride.
45.8 miles with an average of 17.2 mph.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Aug 2022)

As a lover of local rides for local people, a the pilgrimage to Royston Vasey was made today:






Through skill, dedication and fortitude I actually did manage to leave, over the climb of Holme Moss, where I was joined for a very pleasant chat by a fellow velocipedeist, on his case returning to Wakefield. 

The view from the Moss is stunning, the whole of West and South Yorkshire laid out before, and the descent rapid and thrilling. 

Thence to Meltham over Digley Dam, looking as parched as an Australian in a temperance bar:






Views around these parts always feature the Jubilee Tower atop Castle Hill, in my case reached via the somewhat brutal climb of Lockwood scar. 






Lunch at Holmfirth was on a bench opposite the rather stiff climb to follow, which featured wonderful views to start, then wonderful heather in regal bloom, but a rather draining total ascent of about 300m.






Next all around the disappointingly busy Strines road to Ladybower, then over Snake Pass to Glossop.

I had some more hills yet in mind, but also a date with son 3 to watch the footie and the sands of time were ebbing away. So after a brief stop at the summit of Chunal Hill featuring the consumption of a Holmfirth Eccles cake the size, shape and weight of an Olympic discus, the flat route home via the A6 was taken.

105 miles, 3300m climbing.


----------



## buzz22 (22 Aug 2022)

With a free afternoon to myself after heading over and mowing my elderly parent's lawns I headed out for a loop to Kurnell.
First stop was in Taren Point and a brief stop at a popular bird watching site.




From there I headed along to Kurnell with a helpful tailwind, 3rd gear most of the way.
A short break and time for reflection by the water....




Then it was heading home time, into a mighty headwind and the blinding sun. 2nd gear most of the way but there was no hurry and I enjoyed reaquainting myself with my 1977 Raleigh Grand Prix.
I bought it as an original 10 speed and more recently have converted it to a 3 speed hub geared flat bar bike and the perfect commuter.
41km in total and happy tired.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2022)

Yesterday:

An afternoon jaunt was called for and of the two routes I fancied doing I chose the hillier one having been told that the traffic round town was quite busy. I used the knockabout bike for convenience (and because I want to do some fettling on the Raleigh before using it next), heading up Lyth Hill for starters, over to Annscroft and round to Plealey. I met a handful of vehicles on the climb up to Oaks and one of the drivers could do with taking it a bit slower. Fortunately I didn't meet him further up where it's narrower. Taking the climb steadily it felt pretty good this time, however the lane was full of flies which all seemed to want to get a piece of the sweaty cyclist. This is where a buff under the crash hat comes in handy as I could pull it down to protect my ears.

When the road levelled out at Oaks I was able to put on a burst of speed to leave the flies behind and head for the next climb after Wrentnall. There were flies to irritate me here too. The following climb is short and sharp followed mostly by descending to Pulverbatch. It seems that this lane is closed for three weeks from Monday so I'll have to remember to avoid it if I'm riding out this way again.

I got some good speed up on the descent after Pulverbatch then was into the undulating section through Wilderley. I did briefly think about climbing up to Picklescott but decided not to this time so headed for Smethcott and down the hill to Leebotwood - apart from meeting a couple of cars it was all pretty quiet round here. I carried on to Dudgeley then my usual way across the A49, on the other side of which I met the first cyclists I'd seen since Plealey.

I got along well through Hollyhurst to Longnor and decided to take the longer way back through Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop as that should give me about 30 miles for the trip. Just after Pitchford there was a car stopped at the roadside. As I approached the driver waved me down and asked if she was anywhere near Bomere Pool (she wasn't). I gave directions but did explain that to the best of my knowledge it's part of a private estate. (There is a public footpath but I'm not sure where would be a safe place to leave the car.

Not long after Cantlop it started to rain - lightly at first but quickly turning into a bit of a downpour. That wasn't in the forecast, but fortunately I did have my rain cape in my bag. That stayed on for the rest of the ride through Condover and the direct way to the A49 which wasn't too busy.

30.7 miles at 12.2 mph average. Enjoyed that despite the unexpected rain.





The view from the top of Lyth Hill.





At the top of the Broomhill climb looking back towards Oaks.





En route to Wilderley and looking towards The Wrekin.





Not far from Smethcott. Some eathworks have been going on since I was last here. Hopefully it's for a reservoir rather than a slurry pool. If it's the latter I can write this place off for photo stops.





On approach I assumed this was just bunting - closer inspection showed that they are Buddhist style prayer flags. Not an everyday sight in Salop.


----------



## lazybloke (22 Aug 2022)

This was 11th August, on holiday in France. Not a cycling holiday, but I had my MTB with me.
The flat countryside would have been perfect for fast road riding in cooler weather, but I was happy to potter at a slower speed.

I threw a GPX together and headed out, no particular towns, destinations or landmarks, just a meander through farmland about 60 miles west of Paris. 

A woodland path in the UK is usually a rutted bridleway choked with brambles., but I started with this bit of woodland tarmac which was seemingly built to the standards of a racetrack., and beautifully shaded too. Lovely.






After 3 miles the trees gave way to farmland. I was cool whilst moving but got my first blast of heat when I stopped to take a photo of the parched fields. 





The track joined a small road past houses and a large cemetery at the outskirts of a town. I wasn't interested in going into urban landscapes, so turned and headed back out into farmland again. The landscape was dotted with water-towers, farmhouses and agricultural buidings, but I was loving the novelty and adventure of cycling in another country.


Even the trains put me in a holiday mood, with cute graphics on the carriages instead of ugly spray paint. 





But holy hell I had the sun beating down on me, and the land was arid. Sunflowers were over, which felt right, but maize looked seriously stunted and dry. Some harvested fields looked more desert than arable. 










Felt too hot for riding, so I cut short my ride and headed back, passing an apparently empty chateau and stables. 










Finished with just over 15 miles on the clock, in an unhurried 82 minutes, but felt seriously overheated. My Garmin data revealed it was 99F, 37.2 C. My hottest ride ever!

Only a short ride, but wonderful fun, and it revived my long-standing dream of doing some cycle touring one day. Maybe the Loire Valley....


----------



## wafter (24 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What's wrong with the Fuji?!



On this occasion a slipping rear QR caused the first off, while it was also just being unrefined / glitchy / noisy / unpleasant throughout. Am slowly getting there with it now though I think 


I've not done a whole lot of note recently; did manage to get about 16 miles total in around Oxford yesterday on the Routier - split between seeing a client and the now-customary pre-pub ride. Both were great; improved further both by getting a smile from a hottie in a pub garden and being stopped for a chat with a chap on another example of old raleigh metal, who apparently has a nice example of the Mixte variant of my Routier


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Aug 2022)

Woke up this morning just 33km shy of 9000km for the year – but very tired legs, 30C forecast for this afternoon (to be followed by thunderstorms) and I also needed to make some bread. Ignoring the aches in my legs, I went out on the MASSI mountain bike and did some gentle local loops – that accounted for 15km, then despite the building heat I grabbed the road bike and did several fast loops around St Brieuc-de-Mauron .. another 18km ridden, so mission accomplished and celebrated with a slurp of cold coffee and some excellent lemon drizzle cake (I’ll raid the patisserie shelves in the local supermarket tomorrow and then have a good _fête du chocolat _afterwards).

I’ve written elsewhere on this forum about the enjoyment I’ve had this year riding several bikes in a day. This has morphed into a personal challenge for 2022 and resulted in my determination to make sure that all 5 of my bikes do at least 1000km this year, and that 3 of them need to do over 2000km. July wasn’t the best time of year to plan an annual challenge with monthly etc targets but “better late than never..”.

My LaPierre RAID 200 mountain bike was bought back in 2015 but has always been my ‘last choice’ of bike. Her best year so far was in 2019 when she amassed a fairly paltry 366km. Faced with doing 1000km in 2022, she’s had to do a lot more rides than usual in July and August. I promised her that if she could get to 800km by the end of August then I’d post her photo on the internet.

I started the bread and then I went out on the RAID – a gentle ride on shady offroad tracks … and yes, she’s now done 807km in 2022 – so, as promised, here she is - posing against one of my woodpiles (and ‘mech side out’, per @13 rider instructions..). The bread’s now in the oven and if the threatened thunderstorms stay away for another hour or so, we’ll squeeze in another shady ride before dinnertime.


----------



## delb0y (24 Aug 2022)

Actually did a ride for doing a ride's sake today. Most of my riding over the last few years have been to actually get somewhere and do something, so it was nice to just go out and bimble. I have been anticipating doing more of this (as I recently retired) but I have never been so busy and there's been no time...

Anyway, I did a pleasant 32 miles on the old Tricross and discovered that it's very much faster(*) and lighter(**) than the flat-barred wide-tyred Giant SLR2 Toughroad - but way less comfortable.

(*) These things are relative - 12.5 mph versus 11.5 mph
(**) Also relative, the Tricross feels really light to me, but I know it's a heavy beast, just not as heavy as the Giant: 12kg v 15.6kg


----------



## Jameshow (24 Aug 2022)

muddy on the tarka trail today, 4 miles uphill from torrington up the valley, with the kids probably wasn't the best decision esp as the cafe we got to wasn't as good as the one we would have got to if we reversed the ride and it would have been down hill! Dad ended up riding back for the car!!


----------



## postman (25 Aug 2022)

Today it was the Giant Rincon old and faithfull.Leeds and Liverpool very shallow canal.Destination Roberts Park aptly named Saltaire Shipley.Weather dull.The promised sun did not shine till i was well home.Since my last ride on there,a wonderful job has been done with pea gravel and the surface is in my umble opinion wonderful.So depending on Strava or my Wilkos computer 30 miles or 24 mind you i turned Strava off in Kirkstall before i walked the bike throgh the horrible junction to the railway station before i got back on,the ride was wonderful energy wise and legs just went two streets from home,tired but happy.Not sure when i will get out next.A lot is coming up.I am also using the house computer i have put yahoo search engine on and its working better.Its so old Windows Vista is on it.I am of a mind my little Fire Tablet is giving me eye strain.


----------



## theloafer (25 Aug 2022)

rt trip out to Durham almost got lost in the university woodland area looking for some sculptures and artwork.. but had a blast ...







and also i had a tumble on the way there road rash and hurt pride






31 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/7698202825


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2022)

Are the mushrooms followed by the giant bugs a sort of subliminal anti LSD message?


----------



## Ian H (25 Aug 2022)

Pub-run yesterday evening. I took the repaired fixed out again, and rode over to the start in Cranbrook. Sarah suggested a hilly route, followed by 'oh, you're on fixed are you?' and a grin. We bimbled our way through the lanes to Pinhoe and up Church Hill, then descended from Stoke hill (Sarah: 'You go ahead so I can laugh at your legs spinning.'). I got to about 30mph and about 175rpm, so she had a good laugh. 

The circuit ended at the New Inn. After a pleasant evening with eight of us out, we returned home by direct routes in the darkness.

_A sneaky pic taken by Richard



_


----------



## DittonBayesian (26 Aug 2022)

Bounced out of bed at 5:30am as supposed to be a fine morning for a ride, but Surrey looked like Pico Jano so ended up on the trainer for a couple of hours.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Aug 2022)

I had a ride out from work on Wednesday. Another lovely evening, sunny and around 21°.
I cycled out to Naburn on the outskirts of York and took the Sustrans route to Riccall then on to Selby. Continued on one of my favourite roads winding through Wistow Lordship to Cawood then home via Biggin, Little Fenton, Church Fenton and Ulleskelf.
45 miles with an average of 15.5 mph.
Still felt sluggish nearly 4 weeks after Covid but really enjoyed my ride.


----------



## fossyant (26 Aug 2022)

Quick 23 miles this morning. Just a training run. Went round some tight bends near Dyserth, signs saying building site access, so read the road and kept out of the gravel. Same couldn't be said for the pick up driver coming the other way too fast, nearly lost it, copious amounts of brake skidding followed by more as there was an SUV not far behind me. Fortunately no bang. Phew.


----------



## wafter (26 Aug 2022)

Early-ish 5-6 mile egg run on the newly fettled Routier this morning, including extended / impromptu mild gravel action:






A bit later a quick 0.8 mile trip to the shop to get essentials (beer and ice cream); revealing an unprecedented number of roadgoing dickheads and setting a new personal record of around four bellends per mile 

Finally a quick trip to the bottle bank became inevitably prolonged with some more budget gravel content - including a hill that almost beat me with the lowest 40/28 gearing on the Routier.. a terrible shot from the potatophone:







Nothing epic but as usual good to get out


----------



## footloose crow (26 Aug 2022)

*Summer lanes....make me feel good*

The plan was to do a 100km ride without using any A roads or B roads. Too many visitors right now, campsites bulging, beaches packed and the bigger roads are dangerous as drivers from 'up country' are caught out by the bends and sudden narrowing from two lanes to one. We looked for some deeply incised Celtic lanes under shady oak groves, grass running up the middle, brambles and gorse reaching out to scratch our arms on both sides. Surprisingly the plan worked out quite well...as long as you ignore four punctures and three new inner tubes and the fact that it didn't quite measure 100km. Two friends said they would come along - part of my group of 'older' cyclists. We are 'Last of the Summer Wine' in lycra. 






Another bright sun washed day and as we rolled into Perranporth after 25 kilometres, the suncream scented breeze off the sea smelt of late August in Cornwall. The beach was packed, the village jammed with cars waiting to park, streams of families heading for the beach. There must have been 5.000 people on the beach and a 1000 in the water - tough day for the lifeguards. The air hummed with conversations who crammed onto every spare metre of beach like standing next to a huge human hive.











From Perranporth we headed on small lanes up a long hill - not the first hill that day or the last - across the man road at Goonhavern and then plunged back into he unnamed lanes of mid Cornwall.The lanes tourists don't find and to be truthful I don't always find the lane I wanted to be on either. They all start to look the same. Overhung, shadowed by granite walls, winding their way in an illogical pattern around fields that have been the same since the Bronze Age. They are all potholed, they all have grass up the centre and a layer of gritty decomposed granite along the sides. 






The punctures were not mine. The first one we all agreed was snake bite and shook our grey heads with disapproval when Tony re filled his tyre from a CO2 cylinder. The pressure was indeed too low and a few kilometres on there was another stop and an attempt to mend the inner tube with a patch. It was an old patch, tired and lacking the energy to hold air and soon, around a hundred metres later, there was a third stop when the tyre flattened again. More vigorous pumping and a third inner tube and this time Tony vowed that if it happened again he would be calling a taxi. 






No taxi was required after that however and we continued through the golden sunlight of a late summer afternoon, the ferns and gorse catching the light and a gentle breeze cooling us as we continued to ascend and descend across the grain of the land. 

Another fine ride in the profound quiet of a lazy afternoon. I know autumn will come soon and the leaves are turning but rides like this will linger in my memory and help me through the wet and cold rides to come.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2022)

I am down near Crediton (in the Exeter area) visiting my sister and I managed to sneak away yesterday to get a decent ride in. I wanted to do a metric century for my '_Lunacy Challenge_'. I also wanted to explore a loop taking in Black Dog (which doesn't look as depressing as it sounds) and Littleborough (which is nothing like the one we have down the road from where I live, in Todmorden)! It struck me that the loop is almost 50 km so I could just do it twice and make up the missing distance round some local lanes, so that is what I set out to do.

The loop!






The forecast was for warm sunshine, and a fairly brisk, gusty breeze which would give a '_feels like_' temperature of 17-19 C. The wind forecast was accurate but I swear that temperatures were 4 or 5 degrees higher than I was expecting. I had gone out with a long-sleeved light base layer, jersey, and gilet on. I stopped after a couple of hours and took the jersey off.

I liked the route. Most of it avoided the really narrow, high-hedged Devon lanes which can be quite frustrating (no views and problems with traffic needing to get by). This was more like it...!






I am not really riding enough to get properly fit so the ride felt tougher than it should have done. There were some very tough little ramps which hurt my legs, so much so that I felt tempted to wimp out after the first loop, especially because by then I knew _exactly _how many of those tough ramps there were! I toughed it out though and got on with loop #2 without stopping for a break at the end of loop #1, which had been been my original intention. I waited until after passing through Black Dog the second time.

One steep ramp got me on loop #2. It didn't even register with me first time round, but my back was aching so I hopped off and walked the top section of it the second time. I had a few drivers go by smiling as they passed me and I gave them a theatrical '_Aargh, what is *THIS*!_' look. All in fun of course... I am used to steep hills in Yorkshire, but I am not particularly good at climbing them!

I was thinking back to how I was 16 years ago when I did _The Other Fleet Moss Randonee_ at just over 20 km/hr including stops. IIRC, that had about 2,200 m of ascent in 200 km. Yesterday, I did 100 km with 1,650 m of ascent but only managed 13.5 km/hr! Advancing age doesn't help, and neither does having had 2 bouts of serious lung problems, but I'm sure that much of the problem is due to lack of kms in the legs - verdict: _Must Try Harder!_

PS @Ian H - I haven't forgotten that we said we would get together and organise a forum ride down here some time... I just want to get back to a better level of fitness for it! Maybe next spring or summer?


----------



## Jameshow (27 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am down near Crediton (in the Exeter area) visiting my sister and I managed to sneak away yesterday to get a decent ride in. I wanted to do a metric century for my '_Lunacy Challenge_'. I also wanted to explore a loop taking in Black Dog (which doesn't look as depressing as it sounds) and Littleborough (which is nothing like the one we have down the road from where I live, in Todmorden)! It struck me that the loop is almost 50 km so I could just do it twice and make up the missing distance round some local lanes, so that is what I set out to do.
> 
> The loop!
> 
> ...



Nice ride. 

When are you back up north? 

I think the Cornwall Devon hills are generally steeper than York dales hills more like the Yorkshire Moors tbh. 

But your from toddy so I and see your view point!!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> When are you back up north?



Early next week, to prepare for the Humber Bridge ride which should take place a week today (Saturday) from York.


----------



## DCBassman (27 Aug 2022)

Thursday: after days of lurgy(Covid -ve), dropped Mrs DCB at Lusty Glaze beach in Newquay for more Wave Project. Off to Padstow for Camel trail, with the Pine Mountain. Bike behaved impeccably, the Deore LX supplied by @nickb as smooth as one could wish.
Not so for the driver. Got to Wadebridge, had quite a long rest, and returned, more sedately. Just no energy at all.
10.48 miles, 12.5 average speed. Really good, considering how carp I felt. The gearing really suits me, but I will have to try and find a 170mm crankset, 175 feels wrong.


----------



## Donger (27 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am down near Crediton (in the Exeter area) visiting my sister and I managed to sneak away yesterday to get a decent ride in. I wanted to do a metric century for my '_Lunacy Challenge_'. I also wanted to explore a loop taking in Black Dog (which doesn't look as depressing as it sounds) and Littleborough (which is nothing like the one we have down the road from where I live, in Todmorden)! It struck me that the loop is almost 50 km so I could just do it twice and make up the missing distance round some local lanes, so that is what I set out to do.
> 
> The loop!
> 
> ...



Glad you didn't have to ask the way, Colin. A never-ending source of entertainment to the locals in those parts. I see you went through Woolfardisworthy (pronounced "Woolsery") .... which is not a million miles from Poughill ("Puffle"). I would at least hope that Black Dog is pronounced "Black Dog" but I wouldn't guarantee it.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Not so for the driver. Got to Wadebridge, had quite a long rest, and returned, more sedately. Just no energy at all.
> 10.48 miles, 12.5 average speed. Really good, considering how carp I felt


GWS!


DCBassman said:


> The gearing really suits me, but I will have to try and find a 170mm crankset, 175 feels wrong.


A mate of mine is like that, but the other way round. He swears that it makes a huge difference to him. He was complaining that his bike had cranks that were too short for him.

He noticed that my old CAAD5 Cannondale (<-- see avatar) only has 172.5 mm cranks. (Spa Cycles were out of 175s when I ordered the chainset.) He was aghast when I said that I am not too bothered about crank length as long as it is 'sensible' for my height, say 170-177.5 mm. On one bike I had a 170 mm left crank and a 175 mm right one. That actually felt better to me than matching cranks because my left leg is shorter than my right so it meant I didn't have to tilt my toes down as much.


Donger said:


> Glad you didn't have to ask the way, Colin. A never-ending source of entertainment to the locals in those parts. I see you went through Woolfardisworthy (pronounced "Woolsery") .... which is not a million miles from Poughill ("Puffle"). I would at least hope that Black Dog is pronounced "Black Dog" but I wouldn't guarantee it.


We get the same thing 'oop north'...



ColinJ said:


> In my pre-GPS days, I was attempting to find my way back from Holme Moss via Slaithwaite. I wasn't sure where I was so I asked a local if we were in _'Slay-th-wait_'. He refused to acknowledge that such a place even existed and he had lived in the area since he were a lad. I was puzzled ... I spelt it out - S.l.a.i.t.h.w.a.i.t.e. _"Slough-it, lad, it's called Slough-it"_ (Rhyming with plough-it!) I think the younger generation now pronounce it _'Slath-wait'_.
> 
> And Barnoldswick is pronounced _'Barlick'_ by the locals, but AFAIK they don't argue about it!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2022)

Oh, and I read recently that Appletreewick in Wharfedale is pronounced as 'Aptrick' by many older locals!


----------



## Donger (27 Aug 2022)

In our neck of the woods we have Over (pronounced "Oover") and Awre (pronounced "Arrr" like you're a pirate).


----------



## Ian H (27 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I am down near Crediton (in the Exeter area) visiting my sister and I managed to sneak away yesterday to get a decent ride in. I wanted to do a metric century for my '_Lunacy Challenge_'. I also wanted to explore a loop taking in Black Dog (which doesn't look as depressing as it sounds) and Littleborough (which is nothing like the one we have down the road from where I live, in Todmorden)! It struck me that the loop is almost 50 km so I could just do it twice and make up the missing distance round some local lanes, so that is what I set out to do.
> 
> The loop!
> 
> ...


It looks like you found some of the hills. Black Dog is indeed pronounced Black Dog, as a friend who claims to have been born there will confirm. Crediton on the other hand is Kirton (thus spelt, but pronounced with a glottal stop) to the locals. 
Shout when you're down next.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (27 Aug 2022)

Todays ride was my first decent one, barring a few commutes, since C2C nearly 2 months ago.
Had a saddle sore than became an abscess and some nerve damage in my hands that has only just gone away (cyclists palsy I believe its called) so have been resting up.
Planned 50 miles but just wasn't feeling it so after a stop for lunch cut it short to make 36.
Little annoyed with myself as I now wish I'd pushed on but I'm not 100% still and have had 3 hard, long days at work and another 3 after today, which i think also contributed to my lack of motivation so I'll call it a mental health recovery ride .
I've also had lots on in my personal life and a couple of holidays so have lost alot of fitness which I'll also blame and attempt to undo in the coming months. Just going to enjoy the social side of cycling for the rest of the year now and continue to commute through winter as much as I can as my main goals.

Not many pics taken but had a lovely sandwich in Patrington


----------



## geocycle (27 Aug 2022)

Lovely weather for a bike ride. Headed north to the Howgills and the road along the ridge to Fox’s Pulpet. Fabulous views to the Pennines and across to the lakes. The location gets its name from George Fox, founder of the Quakers who gave a service there in a natural hollow. Great bird watching with wheatear, flocks of meadow pippet, curlew and lots of raptors. Steep descent to the main road but was then thwarted by a road closed sign. Re routed to Sedbergh which was having an art market. Followed the tiny road across the mouth of Dentdale where I encountered a real life fox trotting ahead of me. Then back home via Kirby Lonsdale. 101 km or 63 miles with 1437 m of climbing.

pictures of Howgills and bike contemplating descent down from Fox’s Pulpet.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Aug 2022)

another chance to ride saturday
63 miles to marsh farm cafe in abbots bromley , great place with the bikes hidden from view and friendly helpful staff


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Aug 2022)

After an enjoyable and uneventful 100km last Sunday I went for an imperial ton today. Not helped by the FD throwing a wobbly and chucking the chain off whenever I put it into the granny ring, which I needed a fair bit due to some horrendous hills. Also developed cramp after 105km and had to take it easy after that. 

I was expecting budha, which is just as well as otherwise I'd have thought I was hallucinating. 





As I was approaching the entrance to the tibetan temple two BMW wankpanzers turned into the car park. The irony! Two examples of pointless consumerism visiting a Budhist temple!

On the way I'd crossed over Langholm moor, 10 miles of nothing except extremely steep hills at either end. 






And I'd also passed Thomas Telford's birthplace. Probably spinning in his grave at the state of the local road surfaces.




The map-




101.3 miles @ 14.4 mph. 2009 metres ascent.


----------



## chriswoody (27 Aug 2022)

Well the weather has finally broken after weeks of temperatures of around 30 degrees a big thunderstorm last night cleared the air and today was grey and overcast, but still a muggy 22 degrees. I decided to head out on the new Sonder and try to find some nice single track trails in the woods. I headed out north on the country lanes before diving into the woods. The upright position on the mountain bike, meant I was catching the stiff headwind and the going was a bit of a grind. I was soon over the glider school and into the shelter of the forest. The unending drought has left the forest floor immensely dry and sandy, the bike is skitting around bouncing off of all the ruts in the trail.






The trail turns to gravel once more and I'm making good ground, the heather is in bloom and there is an abundance of berries of all types adorning the trees and scrub around me.






I'm soon back to sand and for a while I'm fighting the bike as I dig into deep drifts of the stuff, I feel like I'm trying to ride on a beach, just the absence of the sea breaks the illusion. The forest here is all Silver Birch and Scotts pine, whilst only a semi natural forest it is fairly pleasant to look at. I'm soon hitting a junction though and swinging back south onto a nice single track trail, this time in a deep forest of Sitka Spruce, planted in regimented rows.






The trail here is lovely, a nice flowing piece of single track with some gentle dips and turns. I'm still getting used to the bike and what It's capable of, but so far it's proving a lovely bike to ride. Before long it's time for a quick break under the canopy and a quick flapjack.






The trail breaks cover for a short while now and we are riding across large patches of clearings, this is an area I'd not visited in a while, the last time I was here it was badly churned up by the forestry workers, today though it was dry and dusty, most of the scars have healed.






Several kilometres later and I'm onto the stark gravel roads that break free of the forest and wind their way between fields of corn that is close to being harvested. Other fields are looking parched and dry, sunflowers in amongst them are looking weak and forlorn. 






My route has been quite a meandering affair, linking up many of the roughest and remote trails in my local forests and now I'm entering the last wood with some lovely single track with even a short downhill section, a rarity in my part of the world. The forest soon closes in and before long I'm staring down the lovely single track that weaves its way between the spruce.






All to soon it's over and the last kilometres are ahead, a mix of dusty trails on the edge of small copses and next to dry looking fields and all to soon it's over as I turn into my garden dusty and tired after a lovely late summer ride. 42 kilometres in total today and I'm slowly getting more comfortable on the bike.


----------



## gavgav (27 Aug 2022)

My first Saturday morning Shropshire ride in what feels like ages. My mate Paul was going to join me, but some devastating family news meant he wasn’t feeling up to it, very sadly.

It was cloudy and almost a bit cool when I set off along the old railway path and up the cycle paths to Heathgates. The sun soon came out though and that really warmed things up instantly. It did threaten to rain for a few minutes but didn’t come to much thankfully. I Encountered a woman parked completely blocking the cycle path on Whitchurch Rd, so shouted at her to inform her, which made her jump when she looked up from her phone. I don’t expect she moved though 🙄

I then joined the old canal path to Uffington, with a “cycle well” greeting from a very friendly group of walkers. It was then out on the roads to Upton Magna and a climb up East Haughmond.

The descent to Somerwood and Rodington Heath was good fun as always, followed by the bumpy lane back around to Upton Magna. The Pelham Road was completely traffic free, for a change and the rat run to Atcham was also quiet. I crossed the old bridge, where there were a few playing in the river, before taking the hillier route up via Chilton, to King St and then back home via Betton Abbots.

I’d chosen the Gravel bike today and when we were up in Wales recently I’d noticed a squeaking noise starting. Well today it started to get worse and got more progressively noisy as the ride went on, turning into a screeching noise, which sounded like I had geese following me. I’d narrowed it down to the rear wheel somewhere and so did some fettling when I got home, but with no luck in sorting. I think it may be the back brakes causing a problem, as the noise goes away when pulling the rear brake on slightly, but it’s beaten me, so needs @Rickshaw Phil to have a look.

An enjoyable ride that, with 21.29 miles covered at 12.5mph avg


----------



## wiggydiggy (27 Aug 2022)

First ride for a while and I managed..... 1.25 miles lol Explanation incomming....

Went to *Gisburn Forest* for some MTB action, met a friend who was very excited to be riding together again. Unfortunately I made a schoolboy error and shifted gears under load and damaged my chain, ok not a disaster back to the centre to try and fix. Unfortunately when I tried riding it it was broken worse than I though, got stuck in the rear derailier and ripped the whole thing off! Snapped my mech hanger clean in two.

Good news is I think I can repair this myself, but not in time to ride it again this BH weekend. So I'm going back tomorrow on the other bike which is none suspension, have to stick to the Green/Blue trails as the other stuck is too rocky for it.

Zoom in on the picture below to see the damage....


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Aug 2022)

First ride in a couple of weeks.
Out to Holbeton, waving to the in-laws as they drove by.
Down through Flete, then up and down the hilly bits between Ermington and Modbury.
On to California Cross and back down to Ermington on the A379.

26.5 miles. My longest ride in ages!

https://www.strava.com/activities/7714001744


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Aug 2022)

theloafer said:


> rt trip out to Durham almost got lost in the university woodland area looking for some sculptures and artwork.. but had a blast ...
> 
> View attachment 658660
> 
> ...



Love the sculpture of the mushrooms.


----------



## theloafer (28 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Love the sculpture of the mushrooms.



yea they look really good


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Aug 2022)

Back to Gusburn Forest after yesterday's mishap with broken bikes.

No hire bike available so used my none suspension bike. It's a Giant Toughroad SLR and supposed to be ok on this, and it mostly was.

Did the Blue trail only, with some Red. My friend on his full suspension locked his suspension out of sympathy for me (lasted about 1/2 mile lol) .


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Aug 2022)

Took a ride up to Ladybower via Rushup past Mam Tor and down Winnats to see how low the water is. Then headed back over the Snake Pass and back via Marple Bridge. Just over 100k and a few hills. Only really spoilt by a small percentage of motorcycles and high performance cars on the Snake whose driving was really very substandard.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (28 Aug 2022)

Really wasn't feeling it last night and early this morning. Every route I planned in my head I second guessed myself a few minutes later with reasons I didn't want to do it. This partly as I had a pretty much free day as the rest of the family where busy, so I didn't have my usual deadline. 

Anyway headed out the door at 0815 with a packed lunch, my bike and no plan. First off I headed through the City Centre and up to Swinton to the cemetery where my Dad is buried, had a late breakfast there and then headed for the Leigh Guided Bus Way. Dropped down to Chat Moss and traversed that on the fab gravel style roads. 

I hoped to use the Hulme Ferry but it didn't open till 12 so headed back to Irlam/Flixton locks and headed to Carrington, quick fly by the Manchester United training ground which is a fab cut through as it's a private road in good repair. Then it was over to Altrincham and down the 556 to Rostherne where I headed into Tatton Park and grabbed an ice-cream. 

From Knutsford I headed to Mobberley where I visited my Grandads grave and then headed to Wilmslow. Stopping near Woodford for a drink at a pub, I headed back through Adlington, Poynton and via the new cyclepath / pump track from Hazel Grove to Bramall I cut home. 

Ended up doing 110 km my longest ride ever.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Aug 2022)

Hacienda71 said:


> Took a ride up to Ladybower via Rushup past Mam Tor and down Winnats to see how low the water is. Then headed back over the Snake Pass and back via Marple Bridge. Just over 100k and a few hills. Only really spoilt by a small percentage of motorcycles and high performance cars on the Snake whose driving was really very substandard.
> View attachment 659065



This was Stocks Reservoir near where I was today.


----------



## delb0y (28 Aug 2022)

Managed an unexpected 30 today - that's two on the trot - when the plumber decided to finish early and head off to the cider festival. So that left me free, and on the spur of the moment I headed off for a gentle ride round by the canal, the river, a smaller river, and a much smaller canal and beyond. Very pleasant, although I'm not used to riding in the afternoon with people and cars and things about. Much prefer dawn.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Aug 2022)

A busy morning tidying the garden so didn’t get on the bike until midday. Out to York with friends Martin & Gaynor for coffee near The Shambles. A lovely steady ride of 37 miles with an average of 14.3 mph.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Aug 2022)

My ride today 60miles...
Hartland, Bude, Holdsworthy, tarka trail Bideford, Hartland.


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Aug 2022)

Just a short pootle to the tip and then in to the centre for coffee beans and also Waitrose for wine and snacks for tonight: a whopping 7km's.


----------



## wafter (29 Aug 2022)

Yesterday was spent mostly in an unproductive haze of vodka, donuts and self-loathing, and I wasn't prepared to ruin today in a similar way.

I managed to get out the door at about 9 on the CdF; forgoing most of the morning rituals and having settled for a quick clean of the teeth. I'd planned to do maybe 25 miles, but just took it as it came and went where I felt like.

I headed out west as usual; exploring a few new roads and some crap new bridleways in the process.

A local gated road; nicely away from the traffic but the significant gate content somewhat hampers progress..







A church that's oft-seen from said gated road was visited for the first time today; and turned out to be a very pleasant, secluded place.







A bit further out I took a detour from the road to check out a new bridleway; which started off promising enough with a clearly defined route through a freshly-harvested field... but quickly petered out - ending in a rutted, ploughed field with no obvious path or exits. I spent a very tiring and generally horrible ten minutes learning this, but didn't fall off!







As is often the case a lack of signposts meant I ended up on a footpath (rather than a bridleway) but there was nobody about to have their day ruined by my presence..







Another nice, short stretch of bridleway discovered in a lesser-explored area on the way to Chipping Norton - which will eventually be a regular target for the Fuji (once it's kitted out appropriately) in the name of sausages..







Upon arriving in Chippy I instantly questioned my decision to integrate a pre-butcher's recce into this ride as it was (predictably) heaving. I made my way quickly through the town and headed out north as I'm keen to find alternatives to the most direct route - which is mostly a fast, unpleasant A-road.

Signs reminded me of the proximity of the Rollright stones (an ancient stone circle that's always worth a visit) and I thought I'd swing by for a bit of quiet time. Upon arrival it became clear that there was no quite time to be had however, since there was an "event" on.

Said event turned out to be a small affair consisting of appropriately friendly, earthy, decent folk plying wholesome and mystical crafts. I made a small donation, bought a coronation chicken baguette and settled down for some welcome breakfast and a few pics ..







As I assured an inquisitive chap at the time my pedal was propped against a tuft of grass for this photo; so there was no chance of causing any damage to the stone. Said chap turned out to be playing some 14th century English bagpipes a little later in the day so I hung around and was glad I did as it provided a hugely appropriate, haunting soundtrack 

For the observant, the black mass in my rear bottle is some blackberries I'd picked along the way; which were very much appreciated later in the ride!


By this point I'd done about 22 miles and it was well past lunchtime; my progress having slowed to take photos / investigate things; but I was fine with today being more of a little adventure rather than a straight-up ride.

I headed back along familiar roads, eking out a little more distance on the route when presented with a choice. By the time I was back in the village I was quite close to 50 miles so thought I'd pop out the other side and get some eggs. Surprisingly there were plenty so I came away with three boxes of the precious as some mates were after some too.

The return leg was the usual mix of slightly-naughty terrain; this time getting screwed again by following a signed route that was a bridleway until it wasn't. I took an alternate, unsanctioned route into an adjacent industrial / office complex; ignoring the "no entry" signs and defiantly collapsing then carefully reinstating their barbed-wide-and-baton "gate" while the sheep in the next field looked on; evidently shocked by my brazen criminality..

Getting up here was fun - it topped out at about 12%, I was rinsed and couldn't get out of the saddle as the weight transfer meant the back wheel just spun up on the straw. Made it to the top though - just!






Back home the final numbers were a shade over 50 miles and 2400ft at a sedate 11.7mph / 118bpm mean for around 2050kcal burnt. While the moving time was a bit over 4hrs, I was out for about 7 total and don't think I'll be getting anything else constructive done today..


----------



## gavgav (29 Aug 2022)

A Bank Holiday ride with @Rickshaw Phil and I wanted proper hills today, so we planned a ride up onto the Longmynd. Phil came down to mine, so he could have a look at the bike and the screeching noise from Saturday. I’d thought it was likely rear brakes dragging and indeed it was, so we fixed that and headed out on a mild but mostly cloudy morning.

The wind was from the East/North East and so behind us for the 1st half of the ride. We began by heading to Betton Abbots, Condover, Ryton and Longnor, with very little traffic about, which was nice.

We continued on to Comley and then had a short wait to cross the busy A49, before joining the road to All Stretton and Church Stretton. They’d opened the school car park in the Town, as overspill parking for Cardingmill Valley and there were already cars in there, which was because the main NT car park was already full at 11am! There were lots of walkers preparing to walk up onto the Mynd.

We pressed on to Little Stretton and then turned onto the lanes and the proper climbing began, firstly up to Minton, where we paused for a drink and the first photo.





We continued climbing up and had a friendly encounter with some walkers, who were impressed with Phil’s bell sound, before we reached the start of the track that would take us up onto the Longmynd at Nutbatch.

It’s a slog up there and the only sun of the ride appeared at that moment, when we didn’t really want it, which made it a warm pull as well. We made it up, with a couple of stops, mainly because my back was hurting, more than the legs. We reached the 1st summit and then dropped down to the Portway, where we stopped for lunch, admiring the stunning views.



















We then bumped our way along the Portway, which normally has some give in it, but with the very dry Summer, it’s not got any now! We were crossing the live airfield up there, with plenty of gliders up enjoying the day. As we took the permissive Starboard Way route around the main bit of the airfield, we came across a lady with clipboard, who was marshalling the take off and landings. She asked if we were ok to wait, which we were, to allow one to take off. With it being an Easterly wind they were being rightly cautious in ensuing the chain and mechanism didn’t drop onto people. You wouldn’t stand much chance if that hit you!! Whilst waiting we had a terrific view overhead of one coming into land.

We were waved through and then continued around and back onto the road, which was a hard uphill slog into the cool wind and we stopped to don jackets also. We then branched off and up the rough track to Pole Bank and the summit of the Longmynd at 1693 ft.










There were quite a few up there, having lunch and enjoying the view. We then descended along the track and down to High Park, where we stopped to enjoy the amazing scenery over the Shropshire plains and decide which route back we fancied and which pub we would stop at 🙂









We decided on Picklescott and so enjoyed the fast descent to the cross roads. My rear brake had very short travel, after expanding in the heat and so Phil made a bit of a tweak. We turned towards Picklescott and I remarked to Phil that Andy from cricket lives down there….We arrived in the village, to find the Bottle & Glass pub open, to our delight and who should be sat outside with a pint, but Andy and his wife Anna!! So we had a good chat to them, whilst enjoying a nice pint of Ludlow Gold, for me.

We set back out and down Pease Lane, to Wilderley, before climbing up to Church Pulverbatch and the main road. It wasn’t too busy and the traffic was pretty well behaved. It’s a nice fast run to Longden and Longden Common, but the wind tempered the speed a little.

It was then onto Annscroft and Hook a Gate, then Nobold, where we crossed the A5, which had 2 solid lanes of traffic back as far as we could see. I would imagine there were a good few miles of queues already, with it likely to get worse later on, due to returning holiday traffic from Wales and also the Salop Steam Rally.

We finished by going through Meole Village and Phil made another tweak to my rear brake so that it had better travel on the lever, before we parted ways.

Thoroughly enjoyed that, the legs were feeling it a bit in the last few miles, but good fun.

39.06 miles, with 2818 ft of climbing, 1000 of which was the climb to the summit of the Mynd, at 10.2 mph avg speed.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Aug 2022)

Out on the Tricross at 10.30am for one of David’s magical mystery tours (he doesn’t tell me where we are going!). His wife Suzanne was with us, she seemed enlightened so as usual it was only me who was left in the dark!
Anyway a great ride out to Pool in Wharfedale and a few hills for a change.
44.8 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## DCBassman (29 Aug 2022)

My rides this week are toast - Covid +ve. Rats. Probably picked up at Specsavers. Shouldn't have gone...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2022)

Today's cycling shenanigans.
Out of the door nice and early to cycle the 23 miles to Strood to meet up with @Trickedem of this parish. Plan for today was a loop of the windy Isle Of Grain & to have a bit of brekkie. The foody stop being the picturesque Pure Plant Cafe. A tad expensive but my scrambled eggs on toast sure hit the spot. Top notch food.
After saying goodbye to Tim at the 63 mile mark, my plan was to head south into deepest, darkest Kent to Wadhurst to pop in on an old mate to scrounge a cuppa. Hoping he was in. He wasn't in. 




No matter..twas a lovely day for cycling anyway.
So, scores on the doors for today's tour of Kent
137 miles for the day.
With a bonus of a new Eddington number of 115


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2022)

Given it was a Bank Holiday I decided to go for a little exploring on the gravel bike and ended up at one of Britain's oldest grade 1 listed buildings. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drayton_House . Whilst I was in the area I visited one a bit younger https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boughton_House . Lol, a festival stopped me going through the gardens but I got in by the Tradesman's entrance. Oh and the Ford I crossed was shut or I would have had a go honest; that didn't stop a driver :-D https://www.relive.cc/view/vYvrL2ZN1L6


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

We went to the playground in the next village and made canals.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Aug 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Today's cycling shenanigans.
> Out of the door nice and early to cycle the 23 miles to Strood to meet up with Major Tim. Plan for today was a loop of the windy Isle Of Grain & a to have a bit of brekkie. The foody stop being the picturesque Pure Plant Cafe. A tad expensive but my scrambled eggs on toast sure hit the spot. Top notch food.
> After saying goodbye to Tim at the 63 mile mark, my plan was to head south into deepest, darkest Kent to Wadhurst to pop in on an old mate to scrounge a cuppa. Hoping he was in. He wasn't in.
> 
> ...



Think you smashed the best ride of today!!👍👍👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

Younger Son agreed to come on a ride with me because he wants to prepare for our upcoming bike tour. Conveniently we had to get his Federal ID card at half past eight in the morning, so he had to get out of bed.






Application completed, we headed for one of my favourite routes, the Siebenmühlental, literally "Valley of the Seven Mills." Younger Son riding my old commuting bike. He'll likely use this on the tour.






I like this run because from the trailhead in Leinfelden there's about 7km of old railway line; it's well surfaced, traffic free and mostly downhill for several kilometres, which gives a good start for the ride






All my maps are packed so we had to use the tourist maps, which wasn't great. In this case, the left hand map was incomplete, and the one on the right had "North" at the bottom, which is evil and wrong.






Not many pictures; we would ride a while and stop and hang out which we've not done in a while. We managed 73 km with a lot of climbing and to his credit Younger Son rode it all with no more than a few comments about old men and navigating...

Looks good for the tour, although the bike will need some work...


----------



## wafter (30 Aug 2022)

As always an enviable ideal for living, @Andy in Germany


----------



## wafter (30 Aug 2022)

The Routier went back to Oxford today.

I felt somewhat tired after yesterday's ride but went out for a waft around the city pre-pub in an effort to make myself feel better for eating all the food today.

Did about 13-14 fairly sedate miles just moseying around, not a lot to report other than the slightly rubbing rear wheel continuing to irritate me and the upper edge of the DIY front mudflat making a lot of noise on the tyre after it's bottom bit got bent back on itself during some cobble-stone hooliganary on the high st.

Not sure how the top bit came to be rubbing but I had to chop the corner off to get home with any dignity 

As usual it felt good to get out (still not sure about the new saddle, mind) but the seasonal shift brought with it a fresh wave of nostalgia as the autumn always reminds me of starting uni and the hope / optimism I once had...


----------



## StuAff (30 Aug 2022)

I was planning to do a ton today, Brighton and back, due to wind direction (whenever possible, tailwind home), but settled for a fraction under 80, as grinding into a headwind for 50 miles would have left me too knackered to get any of that back on the return leg (and judging by yesterday's 30 miler, naff all benefit in speed anyway), and I decided to spend less than ten hours out on the road, the average speed stayed resolutely at 11 mph or thereabouts.

I'd had an idea to mitigate some of the blowiness, and headed north rather than west at first, to gain a bit of hill & tree cover. North through Horndean to Rowlands Castle, then east by a somewhat zigzag route (due to the topography rather than navigation issues!) to Upwaltham, where Cadence Cycle Club, a recent regular cafe stop of my LBS's club runs, is located. A fraction under 40 miles on the clock. Take one look at the prices and think, nah- I'll be going to my fave stop later in the week anyway, and that's better value (IMHO). So another few miles, down to Chichester, and I 'make do' with the splendid pie and mash deal from Turners Pies (I've named the ride on Strava 3.14  ). Nom. Further south to Bognor, a quick pause on the seafront, then back to Chi before turning west to home. 79.71 miles in 8:27 door to door.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Aug 2022)

StuAff said:


> I was planning to do a ton today, Brighton and back, due to wind direction (whenever possible, tailwind home), but settled for a fraction under 80, as grinding into a headwind for 50 miles would have left me too knackered to get any of that back on the return leg (and judging by yesterday's 30 miler, naff all benefit in speed anyway), and I decided to spend less than ten hours out on the road, the average speed stayed resolutely at 11 mph or thereabouts.
> 
> I'd had an idea to mitigate some of the blowiness, and headed north rather than west at first, to gain a bit of hill & tree cover. North through Horndean to Rowlands Castle, then east by a somewhat zigzag route (due to the topography rather than navigation issues!) to Upwaltham, where Cadence Cycle Club, a recent regular cafe stop of my LBS's club runs, is located. A fraction under 40 miles on the clock. Take one look at the prices and think, nah- I'll be going to my fave stop later in the week anyway, and that's better value (IMHO). So another few miles, down to Chichester, and I 'make do' with the splendid pie and mash deal from Turners Pies (I've named the ride on Strava 3.14  ). Nom. Further south to Bognor, a quick pause on the seafront, then back to Chi before turning west to home. 79.71 miles in 8:27 door to door.



Nice. As a native of Waterlooville (although I didn't cycle as far in my youth) those places are nearly all familiar. Do you use the trail passing next to the A27 by Farlington Marshes?


----------



## StuAff (31 Aug 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> Nice. As a native of Waterlooville (although I didn't cycle as far in my youth) those places are nearly all familiar. Do you use the trail passing next to the A27 by Farlington Marshes?



Yes. Rather a lot!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2022)

A couple of rides to mention.

Monday: As @gavgav has already mentioned, he and I went out to tackle a ride over the Long Mynd. His write up has covered it well so I'll just add that for me this was the first ride with a newly fettled drive train on the Raleigh. I've raised the gear ratios slightly and also put a new tyre on. The changes feel good - subtly different but seems to suit the bike well so I'm looking forward to racking up some more miles on it.

42.9 miles showing on the clock by the time I got home, at 10.1 mph average.






Taking a breather at Minton after the first steep climb of the day.





Winding our way up the track from Priors Holt.





The view at the top of the climb.





Following the Portway towards the gliding club.





Glider coming in to land.........





.................... and one taking off very shortly afterwards.





At the summit (Pole Bank).





Headed down through High Park.





A stop at the Bottle and Glass, Picklescott.

.........................................................................................

Today: I'd missed out on a ride yesterday and thought I was going to today too, however it turned out I wasn't needed for dog sitting after all so I got the knockabout bike out and aimed to do a fairly quick local loop. This bike has also been recently fettled to replace a worn drivetrain so this was a good shakedown.

After riding the Raleigh the other day this one doesn't half feel like a heavy lump and that wasn't helped by having a headwind to start with. After a bit of a roundabout route to avoid a road that has recently had the hedges cut I headed round the old bypass then into The Quarry which was quite busy with people enjoying making the most of the last few days of holidays and nice weather. The towpath to the weir was just as busy, so the bell had plenty of use, and the old canal path had a reasonable number of people on too (more cyclists than walkers by now).

With the wind being an easterly I was expecting to be riding into it on the way to Upton Magna but it didn't seem too bad. After the village the wind started to help and I got along well to Atcham. Nobody splashing about in the river here today, but a group was just heading back to their car with some paddle boards.

Heading for Cross Houses I heard the vehicle behind me accelerate for an overtake on a blind left hand corner. This time they didn't get away with a clear road and the driver of the Merc coming the other way didn't look too happy at having to do an emergency stop (their ABS does work ). A slightly more sheepish van driver came past carefully when the road was a bit straighter.

The rest of the ride to Berrington, Condover and over Lyth Hill was much less eventful.

An enjoyable 22 miles at 12.6 mph average.





Despite my intentions I only took the one snapshot on this one. Looking upstream on the River Severn towards the Welsh Bridge and the theatre.


----------



## Spiderweb (31 Aug 2022)

A lovely ride after work today. 40.5 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## gavgav (1 Sep 2022)

I began a couple of weeks Annual Leave at 4pm today and so celebrated with a short ride. The Carbon was back out for this one, on a warm but windy late afternoon.

I went through Sutton Farm and Reabrook, then followed the cycle paths up towards Heathgates. From there I turned West and for a short while had a tailwind through Castlefields and along the towpath, into the Quarry, which was a lot quieter than I thought it might be.

I crossed Porthill Bridge and then climbed up to Roman Road, and along to Shelton. The headwind seemed to be back, despite it being an Easterly 🤷‍♂️ and was there for the rest of the ride, no matter which direction I was going in!

I dropped down towards the Redwoods Hospital and had todays driving moron. A woman in a Peugeot 206, overtook me around a bend, into the path of an oncoming car and then swerved left across my path into the next residential side road. Some people simply shouldn’t be behind a wheel.

I then went through Bowbrook, to Radbrook and Nobold, Meole Village and home.

12.8 miles at 12.4mph avg


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Sep 2022)

I left work at 4.30pm for another extended ride home on the Tricross. Pretty windy again so was struggling at times but managed some wind assisted Strava PB’s too.
30.39 miles with an average of 18 mph.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Sep 2022)

gavgav said:


> I began a couple of weeks Annual Leave at 4pm today and so celebrated with a short ride. The Carbon was back out for this one, on a warm but windy late afternoon.
> 
> I went through Sutton Farm and Reabrook, then followed the cycle paths up towards Heathgates. From there I turned West and for a short while had a tailwind through Castlefields and along the towpath, into the Quarry, which was a lot quieter than I thought it might be.
> 
> ...



Same happened to me driver come up a narrow lane at 30mph round a blind corner with me coming the opposite way at approx 15mph.

I just about squeezed passed, however the car behind me almost had a head on!!


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2022)

StuAff said:


> I'll be going to my fave stop later in the week anyway, and that's better value (IMHO).


…And I did. The Tea Cosy in Hurstbourne Tarrant (on the A343, NE of Andover). About 46 miles from this sofa by the most direct route- which I didn't take, apart from wanting to get the mileage into triple figures, I prefer to take a loop there rather than there-and-back. So, up Portsdown Hill by the steepest ramp (handily going past the local A&E…), Wickham, Bishops Waltham, Colden Common, Otterbourne (cutting south of the congested sprawl of Winchester), then north through Sparsholt, Crawley (no, not the Sussex one!), through Andover and then the A343, which from the west means you get the weeeeee 14% descent to the village rather than the grinding ascent (which burns off the cake you've hopefully remembered to eat in HT). First fifty miles done in 4:25 door to door, so pace rather better than Tuesday- only the occasional bit of headwind, crosswind not impeding progress much if at all.

One pot of tea, meatball panini and coffee & walnut cake (nom nom nom) and less than an hour later, off SE. Brief brain-fade between HT & Whitchurch as I turn SE rather than NW, back and forth before I finally return to navigational normality. From Whitchurch, a route I've taken many times with village names I can rattle off (East Stratton, West Stratton, Northington, Swarraton) down to Alresford. Slight detour from this stock route south of Kilmeston due to a road closure, then Meonstoke, Hambledon, Denmead & down the hill again to home. 102.68 miles & 5,218ft of climbing in 10 hours door to door, 8:21 moving (12.3 mph average). Lunch was definitely burnt off!


----------



## theloafer (2 Sep 2022)

todays ride was to test my memory ... i was shown a off road track last week , which i thoroughly enjoyed . so i went almost the same route to see if i could find it on my own ...lol it was a success  . a short but enjoyable ride and gives me an other option when cycling through Darlington... which is no bad thing . just short of 42 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/7742264591














also came across what looks like a old pack horse bridge.. and i had to ride over it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2022)

Yesterday:

Another new month has come along and with it expected to be a busy one for me, plus it looks like the weather is about to break, I thought it would be good idea to get the challenge ride in early.

It wasn't light yet when my alarm went off but was by the time I got out on the road with the Raleigh. It was a bit cool and overcast out with the forecast showing a bit more wind than I'd like for a big ride and from the north east which isn't ideal for any of my regular routes. Lake Vyrnwy was out as I'd be coming back into about 40 miles of headwind and I don't think I'm fit enough for the South Shropshire hills just at the moment so it had to be a loop around the north of the county yet again.

I thought it would be useful to bank some extra miles at the start so headed to Condover, Ryton, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover again, along Lyons Lane to Berrington and Cross Houses. Getting back on the saddle after a drink stop there was a rather worrying ripping noise - this turned out to be the hem of my fleece snagging on the saddle rather than the shorts splitting which is what I initially thought. Through Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor and Acton Burnell the roads were fairly quiet and the wind wasn't too bad at this point so it was all good riding. By time I passed the crossroads near Longnor I had more than ten miles extra racked up so that I could be flexible with the route later on.

I went fairly well on the climb over to Cardington then found the headwind on the way past Longville and Hughley which was quite blustery and hard to work against. I took the long way round through Harnage Grange to get to Cressage (found a lost looking van driver stopped in the middle of one of the junctions) then climbed up through Eaton Constantine and Uppington on my way to Walcot. The wind was right in my face on this section so it was a real slog and even the descent of Bluebell Lane wasn't as fun as it usually is so an elevenses stop at Walcot was quite welcome. Putting some suncream on seemed like a good idea as I'd forgotten to when I'd taken off the fleece I'd started in.

Refreshed, I plodded on towards Rodington Heath. Before reaching Roden I decided that I wasn't going to head for Market Drayton as I originally planned but instead aimed for Shawbury and Wem - going this way I had more of a crosswind which wasn't as hard to work against. After Wem I headed through Lowe to Whixall and Northwood. I reckoned that I could make use of the miles in hand here by going to Colemere. I picked up a tailwind at last and when I got to Colemere there was a picnic bench free so I could have a sit down to eat my lunch.

When I got going again the legs weren't very keen so it was slow progress on the hills to Whitemere, Lee, Tetchill and Rednal. Signs saying "road closed ahead" weren't what I wanted to see on the way to West Felton but thankfully it looked like the closure hadn't started yet. Despite having the wind helping I was pretty slow to Woolston, Maesbrook and Melverley - partly tiredness and partly due to finding the saddle a bit on the firm side still. This saddle has been great on big rides in the past so I don't know why I'm finding it an issue lately.

Crew Green to Coedwy isn't my favourite stretch of road, but wasn't too bad taking it slow, and the climb from Prince's Oak was even slower but I managed it alright. By Halfway House I was starting to worry that I'd misjudged the mileage then by Westbury it was looking pretty certain I'd have to find a bit extra from somewhere to get the ton. I had been hoping to avoid it but it looked like the best way to add a bit would be to head into the wind to Nox, which I did. The wind may have been against me but the gradient was mostly downhill which helped even things out a little and I got along steadily. The idiot of the trip found me at Lea Cross - overtaking into the face of oncoming traffic, on double white lines, just before the right turn I wanted to take.

My right leg cramped at the top of the climb at Shorthill but thankfully not very badly and it didn't happen again for the remaining few miles. The distance still looked really marginal as I plodded through Exford's Green (cursing the headwind) but by Hunger Hill I knew I could head the shorter way home via Little Lyth and still get the challenge distance - something I was pleased about as the A49 was pretty busy and I didn't fancy having to be on it twice.

101.08 miles at 12.9mph moving average. 9 hours and 45 minutes including stops. Quite hard going this time so I'm glad to have got this one bagged and finishing it in under 10 hours feels like a win.





A bit grey and misty early on as I look towards Caer Caradoc.





The view to the Wrekin from Atcham Bridge.





At Shawbury. Im sure there was a house just on the left there last time I was here.





Moreton Corbet Castle.





A pause for a drink at Wem.





Colemere.





Looking across the fields to Ellesmere College.





En route to Melverley: Country cottage in sought after location. In need of some modernisation.




The bridge over the Severn betwen Melverley and Crew Green could also use some TLC.





Looking towards the hills around Pontesbury. Only a few miles to go now.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2022)

I am taking it easy for a week (i.e. even easier than usual) because I feel like I am fighting off a cold. My ride today would not in itself be worthy of mention. I just did a few little local hills on my singlespeed/2-speed/twin singlespeed/'dinglespeed' bike en route to the shops.

What I liked about the ride, and why I am mentioning it, happened when I came out of Lidl... 

I found a puzzled-looking older man staring at my bike and that led to a long chat. He had noticed that the bike didn't have derailleurs but wondered what the strange gear set-up was. He could see that it probably wasn't a fixed gear bike, but he couldn't quite figure it out. I explained that it had been a singlespeed bike for whizzing up and down the valley on but that I had later added a second gear so I had the option to manually switch to the other gear for significant climbs. I told him that I needed the chain tensioner because I don't have horizontal dropouts so I can't move the rear wheel back to tighten the chain. I said that he must be a cyclist because a non-cyclist would be very unlikely to even look at my bike, let alone be intrigued by it...

Yes, a fellow rider! Like many of us, he had cycled as a child but he stopped cycling when he was aged 16 or 17. Nearly 50 bicycle-free years passed, but finally he bought a used mountain bike when he was 65 years old. He said that he struggled even to ride along a short length of the Halifax Road, off which the Lidl store is located. That road only has about a 0.5% gradient along there. I sympathised with him, because I remembered how hard it was when I started again after only a 20 year break from cycling, and he was over 30 years older when he restarted!

He had stuck at it though, and soon got fitter. Eventually, he spotted a bargain bike at a stall at Todmorden Market. It was an Orbit tourer in very good condition which he got for about £50 and he has been riding it ever since. He has done thousands of miles on it. He said that he isn't quick, but he still enjoys his cycling, except for the occasional encounter with an idiot driver.

He is now 77 years old and he looks fit and chirpy. The benefits of regular exercise, eh? '_Use it or lose it_'!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Sep 2022)

Couple of shots of a very quite Knaresborough this evening, also a Lidl trip - 13.53 miles with 797ft of entertainment for the ebike.


----------



## wafter (3 Sep 2022)

Some cracking posts here as always - epic distances and great photos 


Following a day of forcing myself to do some work (which was very much like trying to run through neck-height treacle) I got out on the bike in desparation at about half six.

Did a few villages, found a new pretty decent bridleway as well as frequenting some known ones and don't think I touched an A-road once, other than to cross one.

The roads were mercifully quiet and for the most part the loudest sound was the rythmic whirr of the tyres on the tarmac with my alternating pedal strokes.

I had to stop fairly early in to tweak the headset bearing preload after some pretty noticeable front brake judder when braking sharply to turn off at the bottom of a significant hill.. thankfully maybe half a turn with the Allen key on the multitool sorted it and I was back on my way.

On the new stretch of bridleway I happened across three (probably Roe..?) deer near a treeline in a field that the path crossed. I clocked them when maybe 100yd away and while well aware of my presence they evidently didn't know what to make of me; just standing and watching as I gradually got closer, passed maybe 50yd away from the nearest one and stopped just beyond the treeline to see them casually saunter off 

I also caught a brief glimpse of a hare and was escorted by a few bats down some of the lanes as the light dimmed.

As usual my excellent Moon Pulsar rear light did a sterling job of getting me not run-over, the cheapo USB front light that came with the Fuji died again after about an hour of use while my head torch started out fantastic and petered out to an irritatingly dim beam as usual.. yet another reminder that I need to sort my lighting out if I'm going to get any meaningful miles in when the darkness is properly upon us.


I've been down a hole again for the past three days but as usual this ride has really sorted me out. I can't overstate the benefit riding has on my mental wellbeing..


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Sep 2022)

I had a short 10 miles Battisborough loop late yesterday.

Today I went to Ivybridge via Ermington, then out the back of Ivybridge via Dinnaton then on to Cornwood. Next came Lutton.
In Sparkwell it started to drizzle, so I stopped to put my jacket on at a place I’d wanted to stop at before…

What a great idea for a boring bus stop!

The last 8 miles were in fairly heavy rain. Nice though!

25 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7752392897


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Sep 2022)

Yesterday was a brisk hack back from a busy day in the shop (27.8km/h average on a steel bike with 34h heavy-ash wheels and gravel tyres was a surprise).

Today a more leisurely pootle through some villages north of Ely and a loop around Littleport;blustery fen winds so one minute getting blown along the next headwinds.

Oh and picked up some Honey


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2022)

Today's cycling shenanigans. A solo ride through some of Kent's best and nicest highways & byeways. Plenty of familiar roads I know well and a good few new ones too. The weather at 7am this morning was surprisingly very mild at 16°. It stayed nice and warm all day without getting too hot, making for a very pleasant days cycling.
So, scores on the doors.
121 of your imperial miles. September's monthly imperial century qualifying ride done and dusted.
Imperial Century month #142 in a row.





Leigh nr Tonbridge




Sissinghurst














Chainhurst, one of the nicest roads in Kent


----------



## Ian H (4 Sep 2022)

S decided she needed to check some controls for her 300k event (the one she stole off me), so invited some of us to accompany her on a shortened, 200k, version of it. I rode to the start with friend R, and five of us set off towards Exeter, picking up three more on the way.

S was still recovering from Covid and found hills and breathing difficult, so we were making slowish progress just within the time limit. After Okehampton the hills took their toll, so we had a very brief stop at Barnstaple before heading eastwards. Before that we had a brief incident when J came off and bent his gear-hanger, followed shortly after by the rear mech snapping as he unwisely chose a low gear on an ascent. He shortened the chain to single-speed and departed for home.

We got separated after Barnstaple and five of us arrived at Bampton, followed by C who had been with S. She'd told him to go on as she didn't think she'd be in time by the finish. J & H decided to do their own things, and four of us pedalled on towards Wiveliscombe (descending via my favourite hairpins), where we turned for home.

And then there were three as R took a cunningly different route through Wellington. We rode hard for the last 20k, gaining time all the while. The old Budlake 10 course was as rough as ever (which is why it's no longer used). We got to the finish and the pub at 20.20. C disappeared home and the other J and I had a couple of pints and a chat before heading home - he over the road and me 20k back over the hill. I finished with 240k and over 3,000m of climb.

Did I mention there was rain towards the end?


----------



## a.twiddler (5 Sep 2022)

*Involuntary Rough stuff on a Brompton - The Mongomery Canal*
Since the Wales trip is on hold I had the wizard wheeze of getting a cheap train ticket to Newtown and cycling back home via the Montgomery canal towpath. I based this on my experience of my trip last year, where the towpath near Newtown was comarable to a good quality cycleway, and no worse than our local paths, easily rideable on my LWB recumbent. There is no way I could get that on a train, and since it is the end of the holiday season I didn’t want to risk not being able to get my diamond frame bike on a train as even if pre booked the small print states that Transport for Wales reserves discretion to turn away cycles if the train is full. There are only two cycle spaces available depending on type of train. I decided to road test the Brompton on its first decent trip anticipating a relatively smooth ride on the towpath. I tested it to see if I could get it into a bin bag and though not elegant, it enhanced its claim to be able to travel as “luggage”. Thus folded, I could get Mrs T to drop me off in Nantwich on her route to Stoke and cycle to the station.
Unfortunately the ideal train time wasn’t on the timetable. A train was available at 07:42 which was too early for her, there was nothing between 8 and 9 so I had to accept being dropped off just before 08:00. The next train was at 09:22. Since cycling time was getting tight I’d tried to get a ticket to Welshpool. I found the ticketing structure most peculiar. If I pre booked a ticket to Welshpool it would be around £25 yet a ticket to Newtown or even further into mid Wales would be £11.50. I decided to buy a ticket to Newtown but get off at Welshpool.

*Getting There*
I was dropped off at the entrance to Sainsburys car park and Mrs T departed. I unfolded the bike and went to wait near the main entrance. I had a drink, then established that if I partially folded the Brompton I could take it into the Gents’ with nobody batting an eyelid, even into a cubicle. Useful information for future use, particularly for a solitary cyclist used to worrying about the security of his bike while indoors doing the necessary. Eventually departure time grew near and I cycled across town to the station. Here I folded the bike again and wriggled it into the bin bag. A smartly dressed well spoken elderly chap engaged me in a conversation about trains past and present which I was happy to take part in a) because I like trains and b) I subsequently realised that he reminded me of my late father.
The train arrived, a single unit Class 153. I entered through the door with the cycle symbol and was relieved to find a luggage rack with space and a nearby vacant seat. For the ensuing journey to Shrewsbury I exhibited the train cyclist’s twitch, peering round from time to time to make sure it was OK, specially at stops.

We got into Shrewsbury on time, and after the announcer gave the info that the train for Aberystwyth was due at platform 3 I made my way there. A peculiarity of Shrewsbury station is that to get to some of the platforms you have to go down stairs, out of the building, then back in at another entrance then up some more stairs. Tickets checked. There I waited with a couple where the husband was in charge of a mountain of suitcases while the wife walked with a stick. With about five minutes to go the announcer stated that the train from Birmingham would now terminate here, and the train for Aberystwyth would depart from platform 5. So into the lift with the others, outside, having got our tickets checked again, then headed for the lift for platform five. This wasn’t responding, so the husband started to drag the cases up the stairs. Meanwhile a staff member with some kind of trolley appeared and the lift door opened. The lady with the stick got in followed by me with bag and bike. The husband had nearly got to the top of the stairs so he didn’t come back down. In the bay line at platform 5 there was a two car train waiting with a queue waiting to board. After that little drama it was a relief to get installed and on our way.

Welshpool was the first stop at 10:50. Off the train, unfold the bike, a quick look at the map. The original station building stands across the bypass in the style of a French Chateau with its platform face glassed in. The bypass follows the alignment of the original railway which was realigned when the bypass was built. The current station looks forlorn with the main feature being a wide footbridge which spans the tracks and the bypass. The current use for the old station building is for craft style shops and a restaurant.

*The Long and Winding Waterway*
I crossed over the bypass on the footbridge and came out at the North end of the old station building. I have seen the other side many times as I hurtled by on the road but I’ve not really seen it from the other side. Very conscious of time passing as I’d estimated an average of 10 mph including the road miles or about 6 hours to get back. I took some photos as best I could then pressed on West into the town centre expecting to get on to the Montgomery Canal in a short time. I came to a bridge with a turning to the left before it and there it was. Photo taken facing bridge 119 with an old wharf and canal buildings on the left which are now used as a museum. I took the photo then pressed on.




The towpath here is in very good condition which encouraged me to take a few photos as I thought I could make good time.

This canal has the unusual feature of being higher at each end than in the middle. It is more usual for canals to have their high point in the middle fed by a reservoir to make up for water lost through the use of the locks. The terminus in Newtown is built over. Parts of it are traceable as a grassy depression alongside the path with the odd isolated building. It becomes more identifiable as a canal, though shallow, from Newhouse Lock, a few miles outside Newtown. It can be used by canoeists though parts of it are either culverted under roads or under flattened bridges with little headroom. This state of affairs continues to Bridge 129 at Berriew, about 9 miles outside Newtown when it becomes a nominally navigable canal again. A lot of work took place in the 80s and 90s to reopen this stretch through Welspool in the expectation that it could be reconnected to the canal system sooner rather than later but this has not happened. Although there have been trip boats and hire boats based in Welshpool the canal has not had enough use to prevent it becoming silted and reedy. The towpath has been kept in very good condition, however.

The bridge numbers count down towards Ellesmere on the Llangollen Canal rather than to Frankton Junction which is where it joins the Llangollen Canal. Most of the mile posts are still in place with Lower Frankton on one side and Newtown on the other. Despite the good surface, I found the distance shrinking more slowly than I expected. There were parts where the pathside hedge had not been trimmed, forcing me to ride closer to the water than I would have liked. In others the surface material was of coarser gravel forcing me to slow down for the sake of the tyres.

The last lock descending was Bank Lock near bridge 109. Then followed the short lowest or sump level
After about 6 miles in an hour I photographed Burgedin Locks where the canal begins to climb again and stopped on a handy bench at about 12:15 to have a drink and a snack near Bridge 105.




The water level on the stretch above these locks was low, including the pound in between where the drying mud could be seen to be growing weeds.




The top lock was barriered off to stop people falling in. It was possible to see the horizontal sluice design used on this canal on the bottom below the circular winding wheel as there were stop boards upstream to hold the water back. Once I got going again in less than a quarter of a mile I came across the A483 crossing the canal on a flattened bridge.

Up to this point I would say you could ride a road bike on the towpath, from Newtown itself to this point near the village of Arddleen.The canal beyond was quite overgrown and I looked at the map and saw that it was either take my chances on the A483 to the next bridge with its fast and busy traffic or to possibly have to walk a lot of the towpath to that bridge. I waited for a gap in the traffic and pushed through the gate opposite. The towpath was no more than a footpath with a thick hedge to the right and tall water plants to the left. Although I rode where I could the path sloped to the left in many places and frequent tree roots caused the front wheel to veer off to the left. In the end I got off and walked. It was probably only about a mile and a quarter but it felt much further between bridges 103 and 102. I arrived at flattened Bridge 102 hot, sweaty and annoyed about the way time was flying by. The afternoon was warming up. Crossing the busy A483, at first I couldn’t find the access to the towpath again but when I did, found it was a decent gravel path. A diehard road rider mighr take on the A483 between these two bridges and continue along the towpath but on this fast stretch at this time of day the traffic was continuous. The hedge on the right was rather bushy but I could cope with that. It was becoming noticeable that some landowners kept their hedges trimmed while others did not. I plugged on, noticing again that there were a stretches of coarse surfacing where I had to slow down, then was able to speed up again. I continued in this manner and the gloomy mood left me. Reddish brown dragonflies were everywhere, with the occasional blue flash of a damselfly. There were many tiny birds darting about in the hedges and the reeds, possibly wrens. There were ducks, coots, and moorhens. Too much wildlife I thought, as a tiny fly got in my right ear, buzzing frantically as it tried to get out. I managed to dislodge it with my finger, luckily not pushing it further in or ending up in the canal. Water level still low, but no doubt plenty of mud.

The Offa’s Dyke Path uses this part of the towpath so it is in good condition. I came to the Vyrnwy Aqueduct which towers impressively over the landscape but the canal itself is contained within a pipe which carries the water over the River Vyrnwy. Then came the Carreghoffa Locks though with the water level being so low they weren’t in use. Next came another high aqueduct then just after bridge 93 the canal had its full depth of water again. At Bridge 92 came a “Welcome to England” sign which was ironic as in less than a mile the canal was no longer in water and the towpath deteriorated.




It was rideable to beyond bridge 90 where there are lime kilns which I stopped to take a picture of. The canal was a mass of brambles and weeds. How it could have become so spectacularly dry when a short distance away it was at its full level must be a sign of significant neglect, all the more so when one of the reasons for its existence stands reproachfully on the other side. This may be the stretch where a breach of the canal in 1936 gave the then LMS railway a reason to close the canal due to claiming that it was uneconomic to carry out the repairs.




I’d folded the rear wheel under so I could stand the bike up while I took the photo. When I flipped it out again I discovered that it had spat out the left rear brake block. I found it and slid it back in, making a mental note to glue or crimp it back in place when I got home. Meanwhile I’d have to keep an eye on it.

The towpath became a rough track through a wood with 100mm tree roots causing this cyclist at least to have to get off and push over them. The canal here looks more like an archeological than restoration project. Yet from time to time a mile post appeared which someone has been repainting.

To add to the misery, there are five motorcycle barriers with a stile. The first one has a narrow vertical slot which seems to have been designed by someone who might have known somebody who had once seen a picture of a bicycle. It was very narrow, and after removing the bag from the Brompton I was just able to to get it through with the bars at an uncomfortable angle. I then put the bag back on and continued. A small circular sign proclaimed “Shropshire Way Main Route”. There should have been another one with “Cyclists Not Welcome” on it.




There were another 4 of these, none of which had a slot so you had to take the bag off and lift the bike over. Even dogs got more consideration than cyclists as these had a lifting board so your pooch could walk through. There were no signs, and Pearson’s Canal Companion makes no mention of cyclists needing to take an alternative route, or offers any suggestions.




The last straw was a tall “kissing gate” after a bridge which wasn’t wide enough for a bike even on its back wheel. As I had no idea how many more barriers there might be after this I bumped up 5 steep steps to the road and followed my nose to where I thought the canal should be. What bliss to be on a smooth surface and flying along.

Fortunately I came across a canal bridge and went down a steep slope. There was some work going on between two bridges. The canal was drained, and had been worked on with the bottom being concreted then covered with some sort of paving material. The towpath was also being upgraded. I met a mountain biker who said he’d just come to have a look. He said the towpath was OK here, but I might struggle further on. I was willing to take that risk. The towpath was very good for quite a way, then was unmade with material in place but it hadn’t been tamped down. I got off and walked since I could see the next bridge. Another mountain biker came past and said “Hi” There was a dam of material in the waterway at the bridge and beyond that the water level was normal. The towpath was fine. A little later the first mountain biker passed me on his way back then turned off.

The towpath was much improved. I passed Crickheath then Maesbury where there were now boats. I felt more confident that the towpath would be good enough to make up some distance and time. Having got over what I thought was the worst, I sat on a bench and had a belated tea.





I carried on to Queens Head passing Aston Locks at a good pace but after bridge 76 I plunged into a path that was a thin brown line surrounded by vegetation.




This was becoming ridiculous again. I’m not George of the Jungle and I’m riding a folding bike, not a brushcutter. Pearson’s Canal Companion states that the towpath from here to Bridge 74 is “acceptable for cyclists”. Having already seen what this guide thinks is a route that doesn’t need any advisory notes but is almost impassable I turned off at the next bridge on to the road to Rednall then Lower Frankton in the hope that I would meet the canal before Frankton Junction. However I came out on the Llangollen Canal having travelled further than I thought and judging by the bridge numbers, close to Ellesmere. I cast about in the lanes as I was disappointed not to be able to see the junction but as I was nearly at Ellesmere I decided to carry on as I was way behind schedule. I’d intended to be home by now!

Confusingly, though I did not see a sign, the towpath crosses over to the other side at the point at which I turned off, (bridge 74) and my detour might have been unnecessary if it had left the undergrowth behind. Anyhow, hindsight is a wonderful thing but I was where I was so I continued to plod along. The towpath surface along the Llangollen Canal led to slow progress and I was beginning to wonder how long this was going to take when Ellesmere Yard appeared on the right. Soon afterwards there were moored boats and a high iron bridge appeared. The canal appeared to go straight on and a junction to the right seemed to be the way to the town centre. I was feeling a little disorientated but I climbed the steep ramp to the bridge only to meet an elderly chap on an electric mobility scooter coming the other way.

He stopped but seemed unable to get going again on the steep slope. I rode across the bridge, leaned the bike against the rail then went back to see if I could give him a push to get going. In the meantime he’d reversed back to the bottom of the slope to have another go. I apologised for stopping him and said I’d come back to give him a push. He said, “That’s OK, this just needs a run up to get up this slope.” I asked him if I was on the right route to the town centre and he said I was. He went on his way and I didn’t look at my map as I’d intended. I wanted to take the short canal spur to the town centre so I could take a photo of the bike with the well known building with “Shropshire Union Railways and Canal Company” painted on the brickwork. I’d last seen it maybe 20 years ago when I hired a day boat from Trevor basin for a family trip, and before that in 1978 when me and a mate had hired a boat to “do” the Llangollen Canal. Just to get a sense of history as it was probably still the same while I’d grown older. In fact I was heading East along the Llangollen Canal. I passed under a bridge which was signposted to the town centre and various attractions. So what he thought I meant wasn’t actually what I thought I said. I should have included “by canal”. As I passed under the bridge I still thought I was going in the right direction. As I came to a bridge over the entrance to a marina and climbed over I was beginning to have doubts. Then again, perhaps this was relatively new. Boats were tied up alongside the canal, people were cooking their tea or walking back to their boats with shopping and takeaways. Local cyclists came and went.

I was convinced that I’d come too far despite only having visited Ellesmere by narrowboat on previous occasions. I saw what could only be the entrance to Ellesmere Tunnel in the distance and had the lightbulb moment that I needed to go back. Someone was walking in the opposite direction who didn’t look like a tourist so I asked him if there was a short route to the town centre. Is the world coming to an end? Is the Apocalypse looming? This bloke asks for directions _twice_ in one day? Getting a bit Biblical.

And thus he spake. “Thou shouldst Go Back” saith he, “for verily, if thou dost not forsake thy present Way thou shalt come upon a Road which is Unpleasant for Cyclists. Thou canst reach the Town Centre thereby, but thou wilt not enjoy it. Much buttock clenching and perspiratory underpants are foreseen. So I entreat thee, go back, go back to the first bridge after the junction. There thou shalt see a Sign proclaiming many Wondrous Things, one of which is the Way to the Town Centre. Only believe, and the Way will be revealed, innit!” So I pondered on these Things which he had revealed to me, and found them Good. Thus I did Go Back.

And so it came to pass, having taken the advice of the mysterious stranger, that the Brompton and I arrived outside a chip shop in the town centre. The smell of frying chips was intoxicating. Seeing a couple at a table eating golden battered fish with plump chips which my imagination X rayed to reveal a crispy outer with perfect fluffy potato inside, I weakened. No! Must resist! I know how it will be. Delightful to eat, but in half an hour, struggling up some hill, it will be like lead on my stomach. I partially folded the bike, locked it and went inside. “Sorry mate, cash only” was the phrase which saved me from myself. I rummaged about in my pocket and came up with a pound coin and some change. I came out with a full fat Pepsi Cola. I usually drink diet but I’ve found when I’m running on empty energy wise the sugar and caffeine give me a temporary boost akin to Popeye the Sailorman and his spinach. I looked at my map. Since it was now gone 7 pm my original intention to cycle the full distance home after a leisurely ride up the Montgomery Canal had been torpedoed by the lurking submarine of reality, as time had leaked away more quickly than a leaky thing. So.

The nearest railway station was at Whitchurch which was fortunately on my planned route home. My mission was to get there before the last train to Nantwich left. Also to get as far as I could before it got dark. I packed up my stuff and gingerly turned on my hub dynamo lights which sprang into life. I unfolded the bike and the rear left brake shoe attempted to escape like an unruly caterpillar. I poked it back in with my finger. Friday night. Groups of chattering, giggling girls walked past, and smartly dressed youths. What was I still doing here? I should be on my settee at home by now, writing this up.

I set off looking for signs for the A 528. After a climb up a long shallow hill followed a long gradual freewheel, this was going well, maybe too well. I expected to see signs for Colemere Country Park. I kept on, hoping to see some signs to confirm my location. I was definitely on the A528. I eventually came to a cross roads but the signs made no sense. I got the map out. I turned it upside down and then it made sense. Yes, I was on the A 528 but instead of heading South I was heading North. Twit! Twit! Twit! Still, it wasn’t an unsalvageable situation. Whitchurch is North and East of Ellesmere. It occurred to me that my Garmin has a compass though you have to stop and select it but it didn’t occur to me to do that earlier. My planned route avoided the main roads, using the lanes to approach Whitchurch from the South. If I turned right here I would get to the A 539 near Penley and just follow the road to turn right on to the A 525 for Whitchurch, approaching from the west.

It was not a bad ride through the lanes to the junction with the A539. It was still light and there was very little traffic. Encouragingly, the sign gave distance to Whitchurch as 9 miles. Passing through Penley I noticed that there were few street lights, and it gradually grew darker. There were some big undulations on this road and although it was great freewheeling down them my weary legs found getting up the other side a challenge and I walked some of them, even with the lowered gearing. It was pitch dark by the time I reached the junction with the A525 and I had to ride up to the road sign to be positive that I turned in the right direction for Whitchurch. I hadn’t expected to be out after dark. A torch would have been handy.

Traffic was infrequent but the light from cars was like daylight compared with the bright concentrated beam from the bike headlight.

The absence of street lighting was very noticeable coming from Cheshire. I don’t know if this is a Shropshire thing or a sign of the times where local councils are cutting back to save on electricity costs. I came to some temporary traffic lights on the A 525 which were the brightest thing for miles. There was a layby not too far away and so I stopped for a Kit Kat and to rest my legs. A nice tall kerbstone would have been nice to sit on but I had to make do with leaning on the bike. The standlights on the Brompton system are pretty good and the light stayed lit for longer than I needed to stop. Getting going again I began to doubt whether I’d read the road sign correctly. In the dark with few reference points and unable to read my Garmin on an unfamiliar road it felt as if I’d covered more than 9 miles. Every time I crested a rise I expected to see lights reflected in the sky heralding the approach to the town.

An interesting psychological factor was that there was no way to see the crest of the hill you were climbing in the dark unless a car came by. It was a constant slog dependent on the feedback from your legs. Also bottom gear had started making a ticking sound under load -probably just a matter of fine tuning the adjustment after the vibration and battering the bike had undergone today but it made me reluctant to put too much load on it uphill. The other gears were fine. So combined with my weary legs I did more walking than I would have done normally. Fortunately the traffic, though more frequent than earlier, was still pretty sparse and they all gave this strange slow moving object with its low slung lights plenty of room.

At last I crested a hill and saw a large road sign with a roundabout on it. As I got closer I saw the name Whitchurch and a sign for the station. Even better, to the right, a 24 hour petrol station. My legs developed new energy as I sped down the slight slope on to the roundabout and then the forecourt. I partially folded the bike and took it into the shop. I had a craving for a fizzy drink and bought three ice cold cans and an ice cream as I was feeling rather hot. I sat outside and ate the ice cream followed by the first cold can. I considered that if I was too late for the last train I might need the other two later as it was going to be a long night. I ate the second half of a salami sandwich, unfolded the bike, rescued the escaping left rear brake pad and set off for the station.

Very little traffic to be seen while I negotiated the bypass, eventually heading for the town centre following the station signs. Arrived with time to spare for the last train which was at 00:20. Folded the bike, had a drink, bought the ticket and was all set to go when the train came. On the journey out tickets were inspected to the nth degree but on this trip the guard only asked for my destination, and I left the folded bike in the empty bike bay.

20 minutes later I got off at Nantwich. Unfolded the bike, rescued the errant brake block, loaded the bag and by the time I got going it was nearly 01:00.

Cycling stealthily through the silent streets of Nantwich was a novel experience. Nobody about, not even a car until I got on to the Chester/Wrexham road when one passed me. I turned right on to Wettenhall Lane. Normally in daylight it would take 35 -40 minutes to get home from here but in the dark maybe an hour. There were lights around Reaseheath College but beyond was only velvety darkness. The bright spot of light a metre or so ahead of the front wheel only exaggerated the surrounding darkness. The hedges were black, and trees were black looming shapes. The sky was a less intense black. No moon, no stars. The low slung front light turned the normal bad surface of this lane into a surreal rolling moonscape. With no traffic about I could use the width of the lane to avoid the larger craters. Although I was pretty weary by now this became one of the best parts of today’s trip as I rolled anonymously past sleeping farms and houses. From time to time I was lit by the lights from farmyards. The occasional empty barking of an early morning dog broke the silence, with distant replies from over the fields, or a roosting bird rustled and made irritated noises as I disturbed it in passing. I was forced to experience a familiar road through other senses than merely sight. My peripheral vision worked overtime. I flew down a dip at Wettenhall then stomped up the other side. I’d already decided that I wasn’t going to stop at the traffic lights at Darnhall bridge but just pedal through the dip and up the other side as I could see and hear anything coming from miles away. I could see the glow of the red traffic light from a good distance . It was all downhill to the bridge so I just stopped pedalling and let the bike gather speed. Faster and faster I went, hands off brakes, the red eye of the light demanding that I stop but just as I passed it, it turned green. I pedalled furiously down the dip and up the other side, top, second, bottom gear but my now-wobbly legs had given their best and I walked the last bit. Once I got going again the welcome lights of home were visible far ahead. I rode steadily along enjoying the streetlights. Eventually I came to my back gate and sorted myself out. It was 02:00. I had seen not a single vehicle since I turned off outside Nantwich. By the time I’d had a shower and was ready for bed I could hear rain rattling down outside. Good timing indeed. Needless to say, I had no trouble sleeping.

*Conclusions*
Well the biggie was obviously that I wouldn’t have been able to use the entire Montgomery Canal towpath as a traffic free cycle route for its whole 35 mile length as part of my original route to my previously planned Mid Wales break. Some parts of it are, quite frankly, just awful. The good bits are very good but none of it will allow a high average speed. After riding the excellent Southern section to Newtown last year I convinced myself that it would be mostly like that, and indeed the 18 odd mile stretch from Newtown via Welshpool to Arddleen is eminently useable as part of a link using lanes to connect.

It was a very interesting experience with some high points and some extremely low points. The main thing to be learnt is that whatever time you allow is never enough! Having ridden this route, a memory surfaced of the time I rode the Shropshire Union towpath between Nantwich and Audlem on a hardtail mountain bike when I found some of it a very slow and uncomfortable ride. It’s obvious that even towpaths on well used canals can be difficult.

Travelling by train on a Brompton is very do able even if most users only do a few miles at each end. Going into shops and toilets without worrying about leaving it outside is an excellent plus point when you are on your own. It rolls well with high pressure tyres despite its small wheels. Not the ideal candidate for roughstuff routes but it coped, and went well on the smoother surfaces. Much to my surprise it was very comfortable with the original saddle and set up, the only real changes were Shimano brake levers, foam grips and a Mirrycle mirror. The hub dynamo worked well though the front light resisted being adjusted for a longer distance beam due to coming up against the bottom of the front bag. Possibly the bracket needs some careful bending.

Max 28.7 average 7.2 distance 65.62 bicycle miles + the train miles. I made a point of turning off the Garmin when getting on a train as the average speed etc would otherwise have been quite amazing.


----------



## theloafer (5 Sep 2022)

ride out to Epplyby for a coffee+cake as the boss was working from home today. after i just ambled along the lanes on no set route ,returned via darlo called at a friends who i have not seen since lockdown..... then back along patches lane . 44 miles almost ..... https://www.strava.com/activities/7758814689










here's a sign you dont see every day..lol














patches lane has been resurfaced..


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Sep 2022)

By the time that everyone who said they might come with me to watch the TOB had decided that they weren't it was too late to ride all the way.
I slung the bike in the back of the car and drove to Gavinton, just outside Duns and rode back up the tour route over the last two summits and settled down to eat my pieces amongst some fantastic scenery with a great view back up the course. 





Not too long before the peloton arrived...





...having already dropped Stephen Bassett in the KOM jersey and ...





... Matt Teggart, in the sprinters jersey, who threw me a bidon. The two of them had fought out the KOM points at the previous summit. 





Once all the stragglers and the broom wagon had passed I turned round and headed back towards the car, then decided to have a look round Duns. 
Started by having a sneaky ride down the finishing straight. 




The clock was off, I must have been hors delai. 

The map -




25 miles @12.8 mph. 766m up.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Sep 2022)

Mr Celine said:


> By the time that everyone who said they might come with me to watch the TOB had decided that they weren't it was too late to ride all the way.
> I slung the bike in the back of the car and drove to Gavinton, just outside Duns and rode back up the tour route over the last two summits and settled down to eat my pieces amongst some fantastic scenery with a great view back up the course.
> View attachment 660160
> 
> ...



Did you get a tow from the broom wagon!


----------



## Mike_P (6 Sep 2022)

GCN and ITV4 both gave Stewart as the winner; it was clear to me on my 8" tablet that Bol had won.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

Took bike out to go to work. 
Rain started. 
Went back and after some searching found rain coat in a box marked "Model making supplies"
Got on bike and set off
Arrived at work 4 1/2 minutes later.
Ten minutes after I arrived, rain stopped.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Took bike out to go to work.
> Rain started.
> Went back and after some searching found rain coat in a box marked "Model making supplies"
> Got on bike and set off
> ...



Sods law!!


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Sep 2022)

Yesterdays rides… Feeling a little jaded after a weekend away for my friends birthday, far too much beer, gin and red wine!
My morning commute on the Tricross of 6.7 miles with an average of 16,2 mph followed by an extended ride home. Out to Askham Bryan then took the Sustrans path from Naburn, off at Escrick and back on the road to Stillingfleet, Cawood, Ulleskelf and back home.
26.3 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## ianbarton (6 Sep 2022)

Shropshire lanes can be very confusing. It's a good job you didn't end up in Whixall, or you might still be there going round in circles


----------



## geocycle (7 Sep 2022)

Been away for a couple of weeks and was keen to get a ride in before work kicks in again. Warm and humid day with rain forecast later. Headed up to Sedgwick and the River Kent before climbing over to Brigsteer and the lovely Lyth valley. I noted damsons for sale form the local farms. Had to loop through Crossthwaite as the bridge is still down beyond Brigsteer. Lunch at Levens, all the savouries looked huge as did their cakes, so compromised on a huge banana, walnut and pistachio cake which seemed to tick both boxes. Good butterfly day with lots of speckled wood and even brimstone late in the season. Cormorant on the river and steam train heading northward. 87 km or 54 miles with 916 m of climbing.

pictures of some typical lanes, Lyth Valley, the river Kent and bike posing by the estuary.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (8 Sep 2022)

After work ride unexpectedly not interrupted by rain.

No planned route, as thought we'd have to turn back at any moment so just deciding at each turn. Had a wonderful tour around Wildboarclough, 30 miles and a thousand metres of ascent.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Sep 2022)

My longest ride in ages. Almost 38 miles in the sunshine!

Lots of cows.


----------



## geocycle (10 Sep 2022)

An opportunity arose for a Saturday ride so headed to Malham. Great views from Mewith Lane then across the A65 to Austwick. Upwards through Wharf to Ribblesdale and crossed the river at Stainforth falls. Then the long climb up to Malham Tarn. The weather took on the dour national vibe and clouds gathered with some light rain on the top. Steep descent on the cove road to Malham village which was fairly busy. Then a big climb over the moor to Settle where I enjoyed the company of the Naked Man. Was feeling it a bit today after walking in the lakes yesterday so decided to get the train home. 69 km or 43 miles with 1100m of climbing.

pictures of Malham cove and the roads on the tops.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Sep 2022)

cut the ride short as ride mate had a mechanical where the right crank arm sheared off , a known issue with 4 arm shimano cranks i think? He only had it about a month bought 2 nd hand from fleabay and fitted by the LBS.
He didnt have a phone or anyone at home to pick him up so i rode maybe 7 miles home and got the car to rescue him so our planned metric century turned into a 56 miler for me .At least it was close to home !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2022)

Out of the door around 06:15 to ride to Lower Quinton (thanks to @Willd for the tip) as part of the A-Z village photo thread. if you don't know about it head over here (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/abc-towns-and-villages.244314/) it is a great way to get you to ride to different places.

Anyway, back on topic, it is very misty so I pop back inside and grab a couple of cloth wipes used for cleaning glasses, luckily I had charged the front light last week. After a mile I had to stop and wipe my glasses. This is going to be a long day.

Nothing much happened for the first 35 miles or so and then I heard a ping from the front wheel. It looked like it was in shape so I carried on, after a couple of miles the disc brake is rubbing and the wheel is a bit wobbly. So I pull over and give the front wheel a once over. One snapped spoke, check the others and they all seem okay, do I turn back? Do I call the team car? It's still a bit early and the DS will be getting ready for the gym to do a spin class. Or do I plough on? I'm only 20 miles away from Lower Quinton so I just plough on.

I'm now going up or down, it's a bit lumpy out that way, (I was west of Warwick and heading around the west of Stratford-upon-Avon to get to Lower Quinton) and with the bust spoke I was trying to stay in the saddle as I didn't want to put any unnecessary weight on the front wheel, of which at the moment I have an excess of!

Get to Lower Quinton, take the snap and I notice at last the mist has finally lifted, I was riding through it for a good 50-55 miles. I then ride the 7 or so miles up to Stratford-upon-Avon and to McDonald's for breakfast. I normally use McDonald's as it is cheap, is quick, they are always open and you can normally lock your bike up and keep an eye on it. Though as they do more and more uber eats or whoever they use, the service is getting worse and worse.

All fuelled up and I head up the A3400 to get Hatton Rock, that was a busy road, and then it is back to Warwick and retrace my steps to get home.

As i went through Ryton on Dunsmore there are a group of cyclists coming towards me and as we are passing each other a car decides to come over to my side of the road to overtake. I gave him a friendly greeting, which he responding to by cutting back in, at which point the other cyclists gave him even friendlier greetings, shortly after I had an horrendous close pass by a car towing a caravan, the car must have given me three foot of room, the caravan probably not a foot, I caught a wind gust from it, I have no idea how it didn't pull me into the caravan. Straight after it, another caravan, luckily that one went right over the line and gave me loads of room.

As I'm nearing home I decide to ride around the block to tick over the miles to 113, a future Eddington number bagged.

Absolutely cream crackered, as I tire I like to get out of the saddle now and again but with the spoke I wasn't keen on doing it. I think I did at least 75 miles with the broken spoke.











https://www.strava.com/activities/7790669094


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Sep 2022)

I was in Cornwall last week for a bit of a holiday with @gavgav. After the driest summer for many years, trust us to pick the week when the weather turns. Despite that we did manage to get some cycling in.

Sunday 4th: The morning was dry so we got ourselves up and about earlyish and set out to do a 20 mile loop to ease ourselves into it. We were staying near St Neot (not far from Liskeard) on the edge of Bodmin Moor and started off towards the moor to explore round Colliford Lake and Bolventor. The climbing at the start was taken gently but to be honest isn't that different to Shropshire hills so we got on alright. We headed up the western side of Colliford Lake to the car park and view point then retraced our steps a bit to ride up the eastern side to Bolventor. Something that struck me in these early miles is how good the roads are - I won't claim they are perfect by any means but they are noticably smoother and better looked after than at home.

Reaching Bolventor we paused for photos at the famous Jamaica Inn before riding alongside the River Fowey to head back towards St Neot. This gave a long stretch of mostly downhill riding through nice scenery before we found the steeper hills we needed to climb over. A little detour was taken to find out where the local cricket club resides before dropping into the village and tackling the final climb to where we were staying.

21.7 miles at 10.2 mph average and a nice start to the week.





Heading onto Bodmin Moor.





Colliford Lake. The effects of the recent drought are plain to see here - the lake level appears to be at least 20 feet below normal.





At Jamaica Inn - it was a bit early for a pint on this ride but we did try the place for a meal later in the week. Good beer, good food, it's very obviously geared towards tourists because of the literary connections but that was okay.





Heading away from Bolventor. The sign isn't one I'm used to seeing at home. The River Fowey is hidden in the undergrowth on the left of the road at this point.





About to cross the Fowey at Treverbyn Bridge.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monday 4th: We had another dry morning forecast but after that it looked like being pretty wet for the rest of the week, so we determined to make the most of what we'd got. Gav plotted a route to take us to the end of the Camel Trail so that we could suss that out if we did get the opportunity to ride it later in the week. This one was going to be hilly as we were crossing valleys rather than riding along them.

To start with we took the road that led to Mount then Millpool - the downs were fast and fun, the ups were slow and steady - long drags rather than being too steep. We crossed the A30 on a bridge that must be fairly new as it didn't appear on Gav's map but did on my slightly newer edition. We then had a long descent to Poley's Bridge where we joined the Camel Trail. Since this was just a recce for later on we headed up the trail for the short distance to the Snail's Pace cafe which is where the old railway line ends. We were quite early still so they hadn't opened just yet.

Headed back along the trail we'd had to ride in single file to pass a fallen tree and I was just accelerating to get back alongside Gav when he pulled up and when I tried to do the same my front wheel locked up on the slippy concrete surface and once it started sliding there was nothing I could do to recover. The bike hit the deck while somehow I managed to step off and trotted to a stand - don't ask me how, it was all instinctive. Fortunately no damage done except to my pride - I just had to wipe the mud off the bike.

Rejoining the road at Poley's Bridge we headed up the lane through Merry Meeting (I was slightly disappointed that there was no sign that we could photograph the bikes against) headed for Blisland. This climb was quite long and fairly steep so low range was wanted. The pub at Blisland looked very inviting and we had it in mind to come over for one of the evenings - plans changed and we didn't manage it in the end so it's one to try and come back to. A longish descent was followed by a long climb to take a different new bridge across the A30 and past the entrance to Bodmin Airfield. After another descent there was a long drag through Cardinham to get back to Mount. A large tractor was met on a narrow bit of the next climb and we were thankful we had just reached a gateway where we could let it by.

20.5 miles for this one at 8.7 mph average. While none of the hills were huge, there are so many to ride over that the climbing mounted up to 2,340 feet over that distance according to Gav's Strava and we certainly felt it in the legs by the end.





A bit of a drizzly morning as we climb up to cross the A30.





Joining the Camel Trail at Poley's Bridge.





The Blisland Inn looks tempting. One for another time.





Ancient Celtic cross and it appears that all roads lead to Bodmin.





Up on the moor. Not too far to go now.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Sep 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I was in Cornwall last week for a bit of a holiday with @gavgav. After the driest summer for many years, trust us to pick the week when the weather turns. Despite that we did manage to get some cycling in.
> 
> Sunday 4th: The morning was dry so we got ourselves up and about earlyish and set out to do a 20 mile loop to ease ourselves into it. We were staying near St Neot (not far from Liskeard) on the edge of Bodmin Moor and started off towards the moor to explore round Colliford Lake and Bolventor. The climbing at the start was taken gently but to be honest isn't that different to Shropshire hills so we got on alright. We headed up the western side of Colliford Lake to the car park and view point then retraced our steps a bit to ride up the eastern side to Bolventor. Something that struck me in these early miles is how good the roads are - I won't claim they are perfect by any means but they are noticably smoother and better looked after than at home.
> 
> ...


Currently in Cornwall and can confirmed it's hilly


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Sep 2022)

Friday 9th: The weather hadn't been quite as bad as the forecasts had been suggesting but bad enough to keep us off the bikes in the middle of the week. Friday looked promising though so we planned to ride the Camel Trail properly as that had been the one ride we really wanted to get done.

Waterproofs were packed and we headed out the same way that we had done on Monday to Mount, Millpool and Poley's Bridge. The weather wasn't letting us off that easy and spots of rain were falling within the first half mile then a deluge came at the bottom of the first valley. We dived under a tree to put waterproofs on and the rain promptly stopped - typical! We kept the waterproofs on for a while but by the time we crossed the A30 it was getting too warm so we took them off and thankfully didn't need them again for the rest of the ride.

Joining the trail I was a bit wary of the surfaces but they were all gravel or tarmac headed down towards Bodmin. At first we mostly saw people out walking their dogs but by Bodmin there were cyclists about and the number just grew on the way to Wadebridge with most appearing to be on hire bikes. Something I hadn't anticipated was the number of bird watchers about - they seemed to be everywhere that there was a good view over the river. At Wadebridge the route takes you onto roads for a short while but it was fine even though the traffic was quite busy, then you rejoin the old trackbed and even more walkers and cyclists. Our host had warned us about the trail being horrendously busy and I can quite see how it would be packed on a nicer day.

The wind was picking up a bit and was quite hard to work against on the exposed run into Padstow so our pace was fairly sedate. The town was pretty busy so we ended up walking the bikes into the centre of town where Gav went off to get couple of pasties while I looked after the bikes. You know that the place is popular for cycling when there are "no parking" signs for bikes.

Having had our lunch and a little bit of a look round we headed back through the chaos towards the Camel Trail. This time we had the wind helping and the riding was a lot easier. Even taking it at a pretty leisurely pace we were overtaking other riders. We passed a lot of faces we recognized from the journey down as we headed to Wadebridge and more still as we returned towards Bodmin. A tea garden not far from Boscarne Junction (the end of the Bodmin and Wenford Railway) looked tempting but it wasn't very long since lunch. I recognized a family group as we passed Bodmin but was sure there had been four of them earlier - the fourth member of the group was trailing well behind and looked like they really weren't enjoying it.

As before, there were fewer people on the path after Bodmin. For some reason the section back to Poley's Bridge seems a lot further going in this direction. We had a snack stop when we did finally reach it then tackled the climb back to the A30 and over to Millpool. This wasn't too bad, being a long steady climb without being too steep and the climb to Mount was slow but steady as well. No tractors to worry us on the final big climb of the day but there was a van that wasn't overly polite on overtaking us - I grinned when it came back down the hill very shortly afterwards as they were clearly lost.

48.3 miles at 9.7 mph average according to my speedometer. That does include all the walking around Padstow so I think it's not bad. Strava says 2,231 feet of climbing.





At the highest point of this ride with the A30 snaking its way through the countryside in the background.





On the Camel Trail near Bodmin.





The view of Padstow as we approach.





Plenty of people about on the trail as we pause for the view.





We've reached Padstow, got a pasty each and are enjoying the view.





Heading back along the trail now. The view to Rock is the backdrop.





Headed for Wadebridge - the quite imposing bridge is carrying the A39 across the River Camel.





Back at Boscarne Junction. We're about an hour early to see a train here.





On our way back to Mount. The sign is lying but the photo does illustrate how rolling the road is - it comes back up the hill by the house in the distance.


----------



## gavgav (12 Sep 2022)

As @Rickshaw Phil has mentioned above, we’ve been away in Cornwall for the week, with Bikes. The weather was pretty wet for most of the week, but we managed 3 rides that Phil has covered nicely.

I’ll just add some photo’s that hopefully complement Phil’s reports. Good enjoyable cycling and those hills are certainly plentiful!


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Sep 2022)

Sunday’s ride, Out at 1pm on the Spesh Roubaix for a change. Riding with David & Suzanne from our village we went to Birkin cafe for coffee. Unfortunately it was closed so we sat on one of the benches for half an hour and had a good chin wag.

We managed to find a cafe in South Milford which was open👍

A lovely bright day, 30.98 miles with an average of 17.0 mph.


----------



## Spiderweb (13 Sep 2022)

Out on the Tricross from work. Took the route out to Askham Bryan then on to Acaster Malbis, Naburn and hopped on to the Sustrans route to Riccall and then home via Kelfield, Cawood and Ulleskelf.
Fab evening to ride, sunny and 19°.
6 weeks post Covid and I’m finally beginning to feel my cycle fitness has returned.
28 miles with an average of 18.6 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Sep 2022)

Only 7 miles, but a dusk ride around the Warren.


----------



## Aravis (15 Sep 2022)

My last day for now in County Durham (returning home tomorrow), so I made a jumbo effort to get out reasonably early. This was the result:






Just 24 miles, but rising, seemingly, to the top of the world. My picture doesn't come close to doing it justice:






Apart from the views and the gorgeous early autumn air, the highlight was a merlin chasing a small bird - probably a meadow pipit - in a life and death moment of drama.

Then back to base, followed by a leisurely afternoon with my wife in Durham. This is not a cycling trip per se.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Sep 2022)

Not a ride from today, but back in July.
Every three years CTC (now Cycling UK) run the Tri Annual Veterans ride for us folks over the age of 50. Its an easy going day of riding, doing 4 loops making 100 miles in total.
With me also riding to the start, it was a 120 mile day ride.
Once completed you get a nice little date bar (which turned up today) to add to the others you earnt in previous years.





I'm aiming for 10 bars at least 😄

Map of the days riding.






Roll on 2025 for my next bar.


----------



## gavgav (15 Sep 2022)

The Second week of my holidays and I’m up at the caravan in Wales, for a few days. I awoke to a cool and cloudy Autumnal morning, with a very blustery Northerly wind blowing, that meant trousers and jacket were needed. At times I could almost have done with a third layer on top 🥶

The wind was behind me for the trip down to Barmouth, so a decent pace was set on the main road, but I knew I would face a tough trip back up there later. Barmouth promenade was much quieter than the Summer chaos of last time, before I left town and crossed the bridge, which is now closed again to trains for more restoration work.





The change in tourist from the Summer was very evident, as the family beach goers had been replaced by walkers and cyclists, so the bridge was much busier than when the August hordes were in town and indeed the first section of the Mawddach trail was the same. It was a bit of an obstacle course at the beginning of the trail, with some tree felling going on, meaning I had a short wait at their barrier for a safe slot to allow me through. I then had a school biking group marauding all over the path, to navigate, followed by a Power company van coming up the trail towards me! Thankfully it thinned out after that and I enjoyed the beautiful scenery up to Penmaenpool.










I reached Dolgellau and paused for a snack in my usual spot by the Cricket pitch, before looping around the Town and then beginning the long 800ft climb up to Cregennan Lakes. There was an annoying amount of traffic heading up there as well, to begin with, before it quietened down after the Cader Idris car parks and I wound my way up to the Lake, where I had some lunch.




I had a chat with a couple of friendly ladies who were out walking and thought I might know the roads in the area well, wanting some guidance on the best route to Tywyn. I obliged with some thoughts before beginning the exhilarating descent.

I’m heading for that bridge again.





There was a short section on the main road, before I rejoined the Mawddach Trail and disturbed the tree fellers again, before bumping my way back across the bridge and down into Barmouth again. It had got a bit busier, but still a dream compared to the last couple of visits. What was noticeable, now I was heading North, was the strength of that wind and it was a real battle and cold. I did manage to actually cycle all the way up the steep path from the prom to Llanaber, for the first time in a while, so the Cornish hills must have strengthened the legs a bit.

I then rejoined the main road and as I left the 40mph speed limit, experienced some absolutely idiotic driving. Firstly a motorbike that flew past doing a speed that I can only guess must have been above 3 figures. Then probably the worst close pass I have ever had on a bike. A tosspot in a Blue Honda Jazz flew past me, with cars coming in the opposite direction, hardly moving over at all, not crossing the white line missing me by inches and the vacuum sucked me even closer to him. I was absolutely fuming, only for another dick in a White mini to do the same, albeit at a slightly slower speed. They either must have been in convoy or there were 2 of the biggest w*****s in the human race in the same place at once.

I was so angry for a few minutes but eventually calmed down after joining the shared use path for the rest of the main road section and told myself not let it spoil the ride. I am more and more getting the thought that a camera is needed to record these idiots and provide footage to police though.

I arrived back at the van with 32.98 miles on the clock at 10.3mph avg speed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2022)

I ought to have got a couple of rides in this week at least but haven't managed to get out until today. Just a quick one to stretch the legs on a regular route into the town centre, along the canal path to Uffington then Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses and back via Condover and Lyth Hill.

Autumn is making itself felt now and the brisk wind made it feel cool despite some nice sunshine so although I opted for shorts, a fleece was needed on top. The ride into the town centre was fairly run of the mill but when I got into The Quarry park there seemed to be an event on which proved to be the self-styled Coracle World Championship. I paused to watch for a short while before continuing along the riverside to the weir and along Sydney Avenue.

With the exception of two cyclists and three walkers at the start, I had the old canal path to myself right the way through to Uffington. The wind I'd been working against earlier in the ride became a helpful crosswind on the way to Upton Magna then more of a tailwind on the way to Atcham. At Berwick Wharf I came out onto the road to Atcham behind another rider. With the wind properly behind me at this point and a downhill grade it was fairly easy to overtake them but they passed me again when I decided not to be too daring with my filtering past the queue at the end of the road. Catching up again on the way to Cross Houses I decided to stay behind them as I knew there was a hill coming up and that was the right choice as they climbed it a lot easier than I did with their electric assistance.

I took the usual dog-leg through Berrington to Kingstreet and headed along Lyons Lane to Condover. The short way via the main road didn't appeal as it was right into the wind, which was quite blustery now, and the Friday afternoon traffic is always fairly busy. Instead I headed over Lyth Hill.

21.2 miles at 12.7 mph average. Nice to be out.





The Coracle World Championship at Pengwern Boat Club.





They're off for the start of heat two.





The blue team has had a slow changeover then the new paddler has capsized it straight away.





Heading along an autumnal looking Victoria Avenue.





The English Bridge.





Headed along the old canal path to Uffington.





The view from Lyth Hill. Despite recent rain it still looks really dry up here.


----------



## Venod (16 Sep 2022)

Todays ride took me along side a racecourse, along old railway lines, along canals and river, past a stately home, through a RSPB reserve along a short bit of The Old Great North Road, all of which I have ridden before, the bits I have not ridden before are the excellent new cycle paths at each side of the new East Leeds Ring Road, they have really thought of cyclists needs here, a lot of connecting paths also, the west side is tarmac the east side is gravel (not sure if they will tarmac it) if all new road construction catered for cycle paths like this development, things would be fantastic.
Just need Skelton Bridge steps sorting out now.


----------



## ExBrit (16 Sep 2022)

During our recent heat wave I've been riding at night at the top of a 7,000' mountain so it was at least below 80F when I started. It has cooled a bit so today I plan on riding along the Pacific Coast (at night) and I'll be able to eat a quesadilla at a beach front café I love. I'm really looking forward to that.





View over the Pacific from the beach path at Bolsa Chica beach.





I had to wait a while for the two kite surfers to bracket the sun. Total distance - 45 miles on my Brompton.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Sep 2022)

25.52 miles through Holbeton, Flete and out to Ugborough along the main road. Back on the ridge road in the opposite direction to how I normally ride it.

The weather was decidedly cooler than of late.


















https://www.strava.com/activities/7822558628


----------



## geocycle (17 Sep 2022)

Great ride today but not the one I planned. Plan A was to get the train to Penrith and cycle home via Eden valley and Ravenstonedale. Unfortunately got to the station and was told the train I was booked on was cancelled at the last minute so I would need to wait an hour with some uncertainty on whether I’d get the bike on. Quickly abandoned that one and devised a Plan B which was to ride to Dentdale. Really cold morning with some frost so was glad of longs and multiple layers. Out to Ingleton and the climb of Oddies lane onto what must be the smoothest strip of single track tarmac in Yorkshire. Then three heads, Ribblehead viaduct, Newby Head and Dent Head. Tumbled down Dentdale in what was now a cold northwesterly wind. Lunch of French onion soup and fruit cake aided the big climb up Gawthrop. Then it was the wonderful Barbondale and a slightly circuitous route home. 102 km or 64 miles with 1335 m of climbing.

pictures of Chapel-le-Dale road, Dent viaduct, Dent pave and the Sedgwick stone, and bike in front of Ingleborough.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Sep 2022)

Just back from a week away in Cornwall based in Holywell Bay ,got a bit of riding in reminding me how lumpy Cornwall is ,highest point 600ft above sea level ,rides average 90+ feet up per mile so plenty of up and downs
Sept 11th ,40.1 miles ,Elevation 3852ft
Out the door at first lightish 0645 to fill in some velo viewer tiles in my Cornish cluster . Headed in land Holywell Bay , St Newlyn East ,Luke's shop ,White Cross ,Higher Trekking ,Demelza ,Tremayne ,St Columb Major ,Colan ,Newquay ,Lane ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay . 4 tiles gained
Sept 12th 22.35 miles ,Elevation 1562ft
Early start again . This ride was an attempt to reclaim a Strava Kom I lost in July . Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn ,Luke's shop and then full gas to Through Return to the A3075 the Strava segment . Managed to get the crown by 5 seconds . I suspect I won't hold it for long I've took it off a quick local rider so I expect an e mail soon. Summercourt ,Mitchell ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay .
Sept 14th ,21.8 miles ,Elevation 2064ft
Later start today out at 1030 so changed route to avoid all the tourists ( oh I'm a tourist ) Holywell bay ,Crantock ,St Newlyn East ,Zelah ,Goonhavern ,Rose ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Sept 15th 40.8 miles ,Elevation ,4150ft
Another ride to add some velo viewer tiles out early again 0645 ,Holywel Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Mitchell ,Laddock ,Trelion ,Coombe ,Grampound ,Tregony where I got caught up in some school traffic gridlock with buses navigating narrow lanes and other traffic .Through Probus . Trispen . The ride went a bit pear shaped here my crossing over the A30 was closed due to the major road works .So had to ride a bit of the A38 then the A30 itself something I would never do but the road works had slowed the traffic down almost to my speed but was glad to get off it . Fiddler's green ,Cubert ,Holywell ,6 velo viewer tiles gained
Weekly total 135 miles with 12,228 ft of upness .Most of my cycling was done on the quiet lanes and the traffic behaved impeccablely ,not pushing past as I groveled up another 10% + hill . I do always pull over and let cars by at the earliest opportunity but try and not stop on a hill . The only downside of the lanes is you can never really enjoy the downhills due to poor line of sight and you never know what's round that blind bend


----------



## DCBassman (17 Sep 2022)

First ride for a while after recovering from Covid. Target:20 miles, but get to Okehampton if possible. Didn't make that, so turned around near Prewley/Meldon and did a loop on the end. Using the Marin, it's developed a squeaky seat...


----------



## gavgav (17 Sep 2022)

Another nice Sunny morning in Wales, but with that keen and cold Northerly still blowing, so jacket and trousers were still needed.

A shorter ride today, setting out through the Dyffryn lanes and onto the main road to Llanbedr. Thankfully it was quieter than on Thursday and the drivers actually knew how to drive.

I turned East and began the climb up the lanes to Cwm Bychan, one of my favourite spots. The lanes were very quiet and it was a pleasant journey up. When reaching the Cwm, I noticed some lads swimming in the pool at the waterfall, they must have been freezing!! I cycled along the edge of the Cwm and then doubled back to my usual snack point.










I then began the journey back down towards Llanbedr, which was mostly downhill, cold at times and the tourists had by now woken up and so I had quite a few cars to pull in for.

At the Artro bridge, I turned and climbed the steep pull up through the forest, then followed the farm lanes, notable for a buzzard that was sat on a fence post and only took off just as I reached it.

I climbed up the further steep climb, with great views over the coast.










Next was the descent back down to Dyffryn, which is always good fun, but annoyingly I met a car just at the section where you can let the bike go, so had to slow to a stop and lost all of the speed.

I re-traced my steps through the village and got back with 18.1 miles on the clock at 10:3mph avg and 1369 ft of climbing.


----------



## chriswoody (18 Sep 2022)

I wanted to take the gravel bike out today, but the summer riding has left me with some brake issues that I haven't fully resolved, so I had to take the Mountain Bike out today. The weather has been rough this weekend with storm force winds and frequent heavy showers. This morning though started with bright skies, so out the door and north I headed. The glider school was empty, the wind too strong for flying and straight across the runway I headed. Before long I was into the eaves of the forest and heading up north, the sunlight was slanting through the trees and bathing everything in that beautiful autumnal light. 






The initial trails are rough going on the gravel bike, but the hardtail is making light of the work and I'm soon through and onto the gravel roads beyond. The first leaves are turning and against the bright bark of the silver birch the forest here is awash with colour. I come upon a fork in the trail and options open up, I decide to head right and into Wildech and the heathland beyond. 






There is a change in the conditions today, for many months now I have been riding in a cloud of dust, which has coated everything. Today though there is a new presence that has not been seen in these parts for many a long month and that is standing water on the trail. It is lovely to see and the vibrant green has returned to the grateful forest.






I'm loving the mountain bike, it is making short work of the sandy sections and we are soon past the worst of it and onto more gravel trails beyond. Despite the recent rains, the lakes just north of Wildech are perilously low. I stop for a short while for a snack and to relax in the sunshine.






I'm not riding much further north today, I did fancy heading up onto the Teifental, but I don't have the time, so I swing round east and start to head back. The heather is in bloom and the moment and whilst there isn't much here it adds a wonderful colour to the verges around. 






The trail winds on and heads down towards Reberallah where I pass the grand old oak, that looking more than a little sorry for itself this year with the drought and hot weather. From here I head down a path I'd not taken for a while, normally I find this too rough on the gravel bike, but today is an ideal opportunity to take it. The soft ground is challenging and rough and at one point I stop to look at some paw prints in the soft earth, they don't appear to be dog prints, but there too ill defined to be too sure. I think of the elusive wolves that live here and wonder. Before long I take another break on the trail and eat a homemade energy ball.






I'm soon out of the main forest and heading back on a mixture of rough gravel roads bordered by open fields and looking to my right it's not looking good. 






I double down and increase my effort as I reach the last few tarmaced kilometres. I can hear the deep rumble of thunder and the wind has really picked up, I'm struggling though into an incredibly strong headwind on a mountain bike that has all the aero properties of a brick. Eventually I reach the sanctuary of my garden just as the first large drops fall which is the precursor to a much larger shower. Overall it's been an enjoyable Autumn ride of just over 36 km.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Sep 2022)

67 miles today in total with another acquaintance from VM to curborough.
Pretty chilly to start so it was arm/legwarmers / gilet and 2 pairs of gloves and i was warm but not overheating although my feet were cold for the 1st 30 miles or so .A very blustery day so we of course planned it so we had a tailwind back  
Ride mate is struggling with hip flexor issues that a bike fit and rest cannot fix although running doesnt affect it  , after a cuple of hours he starts to suffer and cannot get out of the saddle to put any power down when needed so i was the designated driver at the front so i had a good work out today , just as we got back it was starting to rain so as i headed home it started to come down heavy and wind blown but still managed an average of 17.7 mph which i would have been happy with even pre crash


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Sep 2022)

Out on the Specialized Roubaix just after 10.30 with David & Suzanne from our village. Suzanne wanted to complete the Rapha Woman’s 100 Strava challenge so off to Ripon and Knaresborough we went with a nice cafe stop in both.
100km (63 miles) completed with an average of 16.9 mph.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Sep 2022)

A lovely out and back along the puffing Billy track on Western Beacon above Ivybridge.

Stonechats, meadow pipit, buzzards and a single wheatear. Plenty of livestock around to say hello to.

The views over the South Hams to the sea were spectacular.

16.5 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7828367337


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2022)

A morning of concrete mixing and laying for my forthcoming man cave.

so after that I went out on my mountain bike. Down Widey Hill and then the long climb up the valley to Battisborough, some on a tunnel like bridleway.

Along the coast road, then onto the coast path for an illicit and lovely ride.

13.5 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7833791367


----------



## geocycle (19 Sep 2022)

Impromptu afternoon ride to make use of the unexpected public holiday. Headed out to Littledale and up the steep climb with some great views across Morecambe Bay. Then skirted beneath Clougha Pike to the big climb up Jubilee Tower. Even better views across the bay and to the Lake District hills. Looped around through Marshaw and the trough of Bowland road. 57 km or 36 miles with 863 m of climbing.

view from Jubilee Tower.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Sep 2022)

very slow pootle with mini ck 1 who was struggling from the start so we only managed 5 miles to the 1st place we could stop then rode back very slowly and we had to walk up every incline.I got cold and it took a few hours for my circulation to get back to my hands and feet .
I had planned to go out again for a blast this afternoon but the weather was pants so i have been mooching around bored as mrs ck has had the funeral on all day


----------



## Ian H (19 Sep 2022)

Saturday's social was bloody cold to begin with (I set off an hour or so early to get to the start in Exeter). Luckily there's a big hill on the way, so I warmed up). This week was Mamhead with the option of a Hare extension. Main roads out of the city to Exminster, then lanes to Starcross and the Mamhead climb. Our president was riding to ensure strict discipline, but we were allowed to ride our own pace on the hill and regroup at the top. I followed Jude, who had just returned from a week's training in Majorca. I managed to hang on just about to the top, where we had a welcome breather until the others arrived. 
Jude suggested the Hare extension, so three of us diverted to Chudleigh (and a sneaky cafe stop - don't tell Mme President) then along the Teign valley and over Longdown back to town.
We decided against finishing at the quay. Mike left us and I followed Jude along a complicated back road and cyclepath route across the north of the city until he turned for home and I took a fairly direct way home for 123k total. 

The previous week had been an easterly route which returned to the city on the old A30, where our president had organised us into a chaingang which, after 70k or so, made serious demands on my reserves of sweat. But we were spared the agony this time.

Sorry, no pics, but here's the route.


_And last week's for comparison (a badly drawn snail)

_


----------



## Spiderweb (19 Sep 2022)

Out on the Mountain bike with David this afternoon. Local tracks, trails and woods, so lucky to have these on our doorstep.
21.2 miles, feeling knackered!


----------



## Mike_P (19 Sep 2022)

A good few weeks after the physio, with regard to the damaged ligaments in my left ankle after the tumble off the ebike last April, said to try a push bike rather than an ebike the Defy was awaken this afternoon from its slumbers in the bike shed. Tyres pumped up, battery replaced in the cadence sensor for which I ended up deleting it from the Garmin and reinstalling to discover whether or not the replacement battery was working or not (turned out to a poorly fitted battery cover) and a few drop of oil put on the chain.

Headed out on short ride to check it and me. Out onto Penny Pot Lane and a fair number of cyclists including a couple on a tandem.




Loop around Menwith Hill and back via Penny Pot with a couple of lengthy 25-33 minute non stop rides in contrast to using the ebike around town where into double figures is rarity. One noticeable issue of an annoying creak seeming to come from the left pedal/cleat (and which no doubt will prove itself to be somewhere totally different). And an annoying Garmin that kept on saying it was preparing the light network then obliterating the bottom of the screen saying no light network found; the Varia was working fine. 14.45 miles with 650 ft of climbing @ 14mph avg.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

I had headed out with a rough 3 hour plan in my mind just to get away from the blanket coverage this morning, but that was changed when the wind turned out to be a bit stronger & from a different direction than anticipated, so this was the result. As I got nearer to home, a bit of googling/caculation gave me the mileage total to aim for and a couple of loops around a local estate at the end produced the exact distance.


----------



## DCLane (20 Sep 2022)

Not me, but son no. 2, took this when he went to visit the National Holocaust Museum when on holiday last week at Center Parcs in Sherwood:






I suggested it might have been a tad inappropriate. Although him doing 20+ miles on it to get there/back (he got lost!) was decent going. Oh, and the place needs better signage apparently


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

Yesterday I decided that riding to the Rhine and following the French border again would be a bit dull.

Expatriate life is so hard sometimes.

Out came the map. I wanted a shortish ride because I had work the next day and I didn't want to be exhausted, up to 50k (30 miles) was about the idea. On the map I found the ideal place, the Simonswälder Valley, a side tributary from the Elz Valley which I've followed a number of times. It's fairly short but leads deep into the lower Black Forest. Also, being Monday it would be quiet.






This isn't the Simondwälder Valley; this is Waldkirch, where I got lost. This is for two reasons.

Firstly, my new apartment is a couple of hundred metres from the long, straight riverside cycle path which follows the Elz river almost the whole way to Waldkirch. I was rather enamoured by this idea so I just followed it instead of my usual route and ended up on the opposite side of Waldkirch to normal.

At this point I discovered the other reason: my map was on the kitchen table.

What with this and a lack of cycle signage I was a bit busy to take pictures but eventually I followed a long distance footpath sign through a housing estate, over a railway and under a road, and suddenly I was in the Simonswaldtal.






The thing with the Black Forest, is that it's very definitely the Black Forest.






It's not just that it's obviously not say, Cleethorpes or Basingstoke, it's also very different from the Rhine valley, a mere 20km/15 miles away.






25 km to the west from my village I'd cross the border into France, and unless you accidentally missed a bridge and landed in the Rhine, you'd not really notice. Here, it _feels _like I'm in a different country.






It's a shock to pull up next to a big Black Forest type _Gasthaus _like this and see the bus stop has the logo of the Freiburg Transit Authority on it.






For want of anything better, I'd aimed to ride to the _Kapelle ohne Glocke_, the "Chapel without Bells" which was almost exactly 25km from my apartment. It turns out that the reason it's the "Chapel without Bells", is that they probably couldn't fit any in.

On the way back I bemused the locals by taking this picture:






I'd been climbing all he way and getting lost, et c, so it felt like I'd come a long way. Of course the return down the valley was rather faster, even with photo stops (and getting lost in Waldkirch again, but we'll ignore that) and suddenly I was back in then open flat Rhine plain, following the cycle path by the river.






With one last crossing, a few more K's and I was at the end of my street. I could get used to this...


----------



## wafter (21 Sep 2022)

Four boring, pictorally-vacuous rides for the price of one 

Monday morning saw an egg run on the CdF as the Fuji is still out of action, so sensible clothes and silly shoes were donned. Having found the cupboard bare at the he usual farm in the village to the east I made my way home along the shifty bridleway that sort of disappears; branching off into a permissive path that passes through a "farm" (now more of a workshop / office complex) and is separated from the nearest public road by a short private road.

For the first time I got verbally accosted by someone on the farm as I rode past; politely declining their attempts to make me stop. I try to be law-abiding, considerate and respectful to people; however persist in using this route out of defiance as I really don't understand why they choose to exclude cyclists since it's wide open and a public right of way anyway..

Irritated by this latest illustration of why I struggle to like / respect the privileged muppets that apparently surround me, I pushed out west to another source of eggs and scored a couple of boxes.

I'd hoped that getting out on the bike would spur me on to go out for a proper ride later, but the weather was lacklustre and I wasn't really feeling it. However.. later that day I had cause to walk up through the village and was struck by how quiet it was / how good the weather had become, so got out for a leisure ride on well-ridden B-roads an bridleways.

It seemed I wasn't alone in taking our day of national mourning as an opportunity to enjoy the outdoors without it being spoiled by an excess of bellends, and I saw plenty of other folks cycling / jogging / walking. I was also struck by how pleasant everyone was - complying faultlessly with my bell's shrill request to GTF out of my way on shared paths and responding positively to my subsequent thanks as I passed.

I can't remember the last time I had so many positive interactions with others while out on a ride. My blackened heart was warmed by the smile of a small kid on a bike - apparently in awe of my kit as a passed - perhaps one of those experiences that might hopefully galvanise a lifetime's love of cycling. 

Two pretty polar opposite rides totalling a modest 33-ish miles for the day.



On to yesterday; the morning seeing a short utility ride to a client on the Routier. As usual it couldn't all be plain sailing and after spending some time straightening out my rubbing lash-up of a mudflap on the front guard I stuck a bit more air in the tyres coutesy of the novelty of my mate's track pump.

This was pretty much the first time I've actually known how much pressure I've put into tyres, and encouraged by the fact the 50psi showing on the gauge was pretty much in the middle of their stated pressure range, I set off - to find the bike now sounded like a broken e-bike as the knobbles on the shoulder of the rear tyre consistantly rubbed the mudguard 

I let a little air out and cracked on; still with some noise but nowhere near as bad as it was. This bike really wants slick 32mm tyres or even 28s, however I'm too tight to put my hand in my pocket for replacments unless I can find a way to wring out the remaining value from the current rubber in another application.


That journey came to about 8 miles and was pretty uneventful. Later after work I got out for a leisure ride around the city; doing a bit more than usual for about 17.5 miles total. It was good to get out but the bike still refuses to play nicely - my council mudflap again getting caught in the wheel; requiring its roadside removal and trimming before I could continue. Straight afterwards my one remaining bungee managed to get caught in the wheel without me noticing - resulting in the end being ripped off and fired across the road after the cord had wrapped itself around the outside of the hub 

The speedo also stopped working after this episode and by the time I got back my arse was sore thanks to the new saddle..

On the up-side I'm still appreciating the much-improved, squeal-free braking courtesy of the new rims and pads and have to remember how far this bike has come since I found it; even if it evidently still needs more work to make it as reliable / comfortable as I'd like..


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday I decided that riding to the Rhine and following the French border again would be a bit dull.
> 
> Expatriate life is so hard sometimes.
> 
> ...



You are so lucky having all the fabulous cycling where you are.


----------



## Legs (21 Sep 2022)

I had a site visit over in Shropshire yesterday so I packed the MTB into the back of the car and took an early and long lunch break. Parked up just outside Church Stretton. Rode up the Burway twice to get descents down Minton Batch (only one little tumble and one puncture) and then down the steep, rocky Mott's Road into the Carding Mill Valley.

It was an absolute stunner of a day.





Had to be pretty careful not to break myself because I didn't have anyone to rescue me if I snapped a femur or anything...





https://www.strava.com/activities/7837822496


----------



## theloafer (21 Sep 2022)

today's ride was planned to be longish, but in theory i did not get started soon enough..lol but the weather was great and i had been shown an off-road route from Brandon to Sunderland bridge about 3 weeks ago so thought it wise to re-visit to make sure i had it in my memory banks correct (it's an AGE thing). 
it turns out i am not as senile as i thought, on reaching the bridge which used to be the old A1 i got talking to 2 guys also on e-bikes from Spennymoor... after a good natter re each other's bikes off they went , taken a sharp right alongside the river via a bridleway... so off down it i went just to see where it came out at, and would you know it was on my intended route but missing out the section of the A167 result.
we all made our way thorough Tudhoe Village it was suggested a pit stop for a pint at the Green tree where the guys paid for my pint ... there are still good people about. home was via the Auckland way -Gurney villa -Eldon then Aycliffe, sometimes a best rides are not planned.... only 33 miles but good miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7844036366


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Sep 2022)

Three rides to report on:

*Sunday: * I had a couple of hours free in the afternoon so grabbed the knockabout bike and headed to do a regular loop in the foothills of the Long Mynd. The wind was quite brisk from the north west so I had a good tailwind on the way to Condover and a sort of helping crosswind from there to Longnor, Hollyhurst and on to where I cross the A49. The climbs from Dudgeley were done on nice quiet roads and the hills seem to have been sheltering me a bit as I got along fairly well.

I hadn't been expecting rain from the forecast I'd seen but on the way up to Smethcott the sky looked pretty threatening ahead of me and at the top of this climb I could see several showers rolling across. Cutting the ride short and heading along the road to Dorrington to make a dash for home seemed like a good idea but something had spilled a wide trail of diesel along that lane which put me off. I thought I'd carry on in the direction of Wilderley and see how things went as I could just as easily take one of the lanes to Stapleton instead.

By Wilderley I could see that the showers were going to miss me and it didn't look as though any more were coming in my direction so I carried on to Pulverbatch then took the road to Longden. As I've mentioned before, this is a nice stretch that is mostly downhill and you can really push on in places. I wasn't going to be as quick as usual with what was now a headwind but it was still enjoyable. Turning towards Exford's Green I think the wind had shifted more to a westerly as I got on quicker than I'm used to. The road was wet between here and Westley and there was a bit of drizzle in the air but that was as bad as it got all ride. I finished off heading via Little Lyth.

25.9 miles at 12.6 mph average. If it hadn't been for the diesel spillage I'd probably have ridden into the rain while trying to get home quickly.





Looking back to The Lawley from the climb at Walkmills.





Crossing the Picklescott - Dorrington road and it looks pretty wet in the direction of home. The stripe of spilled diesel down the middle of the road is clear to see in this pic.





At Pulverbatch.

------------------------------------------

*Tuesday: * I had promised to fit new tubes to a friend's bike so cycled over to do that shortly after lunch (it's an electric bike so took a while to do) then thought I'd make a ride out of it. Out to Condover again and along Lyon's Lane to Berrington and Atcham. It was a nice day; warm enough for a t-shirt and not much in the way of wind so was pretty pleasant going. I thought I'd detour through Attingham Park then rejoined the usual route to Upton Magna, Uffington and along the old canal path. There were a handful of cyclists about but otherwise it was reasonably quiet as far as Sydney Avenue.

I thought I'd head into the town centre and after being let into traffic by a nice driver I headed for High Street then dropped back down to the riverside at Victoria Quay and headed through the Quarry. I spotted my brother at work but he was busy so didn't see me.

After crossing the river on Greyfriars Bridge I thought I'd leave town through Belle Vue as Hereford Road was quiet. Further on it wasn't as quiet as it was the end of the school day. It didn't cause me too much of an issue on the cycle paths but the rest of the traffic was crawling round Meole Brace.

21.4 miles at 12.8 mph average.





At the gates to Attingham Park.





Heading up the drive to the house.





Sabrina takes another load of visitors on a tour round the river loop.

---------------------------------------

*Yesterday: * I thought I'd like to get a longer ride in so took the Raleigh out to do my loop to Melverley and back. It was still mild in the afternoon but a little more windy, however I thought that the west-south-west direction would work as I'd have it helping on some of the faster sections.

I used the cyclepaths round the old town bypass to Shelton then joined the road to Bicton and Montford Bridge wheer I took a left for Montford and Shrawardine. I was enjoying the riding and it was nice to see the odd fellow cyclist (this is a signed NCN route). From Pentre I'd expected to find it hard going into the wind but it wasn't too bad to The Royal Hill then Melverley. I did notice it a bit more on the way to Crew Green though.

Trying to sprint through a set of temporary lights at Prince's Oak I was so pleased at having managed 20mph on the slight uphill gradient that I almost rode past my junction. I then had the slog of a climb as I headed for Halfway House. The wind direction seemed wrong as I headed for Westbury, feeling much more like a southerly. Checking later it had changed so I didn't get the boost I was hoping for on the way to Nox, but I did still get along respectably fast.

I'm not a fan of having to cross over the A488 at Lea Cross and today was a good example of why, as two vehicles overtook after I'd stuck my arm out to indicate a right turn. The road to Arscott was fairly quiet then to Exford's Green I was slower than I'd been on the knockabout bike due to having a crosswind rather than the hoped for tailwind.

Crossing the A49 at Hunger Hill it was quite busy but a nice driver made up for the earlier ones by slowing and waving me across so I could turn right towards Condover. I was taking the flatter and faster route home so I had to cross the A49 again but it wasn't too bad this time.

35.1 miles for this one at 14.9 mph average. Great fun and left me feeling buzzing with energy afterwards.





On the way to Montford.





The church at Montford.





Twisty lanes on the way to Wilcot.





The Royal Hill.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Sep 2022)

Half past six with light starting to fade ebike ride to Sainsburys was enlivened by the appearance of a rainbow descending into Rudding Park as I headed down showground hill towards the store with far too many empty shelves - no need for all the carrying capacity of two panniers and a rucksack.


----------



## gavgav (23 Sep 2022)

A beautiful warm and sunny evening, so a good way to finish my first working week back after holidays, with a ride. The Carbon was out for its first ride in a few weeks. Shorts and t-shirt weather again, but a brisk North Westerly made it a little hard going for the first few miles through Reabrook and up the cycle paths to Heathgates.

I then had the wind mostly behind me through Castlefields and along the towpath by the River, into the Quarry. Very busy in there with strollers, dog walkers and cyclists. There was also a small Funfair in Town and they were starting to put the tents up ready for Oktoberfest next weekend, which I’m heading to 🍺

I crossed Porthill Bridge and then climbed up to Roman Rd, along the cycle paths to Shelton and down through the new estate at Bowbrook. Set some new Strava bests through the segments there, including a top 25 on the leaderboard, which whilst I’m not at all competitive, felt quite good!

I then went along Mousecroft Lane and through Nobold, Meole and home with 12.78 miles clocked at 12.9mph avg.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Sep 2022)

10 miles exactly this evening around the Warren as it went dark. The amount of bats out on the coast path was fantastic.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7855858803


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Sep 2022)

A very short ride on Dartmoor around Widecombe.

It was one of those rides when I was tired before I began. Thinking about it, I’ve done lots of physical stuff this week, some you win, some you lose!

https://www.strava.com/activities/7858964887


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2022)

Rare saturday free morning so i put my name down to lead a club ride .
originally there were 6 of us for the fast paced listed ride but one was feeling off it so him and his mate went for a steadier paced ride so 4 of us set off for canalside at greater haywood .
All strong riders including one chap who had done an iron man and is a good 20 years younger than me !, unfortunately he hadn't charged his di2 so it had stopped shifting the FD by the cake stop and abvout 15 miles from home it had packed up completely so he went a shorter way home as he limped on in what looked like 36x14.
52 miles for the listed club ride at a cracking 18.1 average , over a metric ton for me by the time i got home at 17.7 i think.
group photo at the start showing all the various groups for today


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Sep 2022)

Last Friday we headed off to Suffolk for a few days, we had to leave on the Friday due to engineering work so got the train to Naaridge and then to Lowestoft where we had a cheap(fish) Premier Inn booked.

Another reason for the trip was to check out some spots for a move in a few years time and let's just say Lowie was soon crossed off the list after a mooch around the centre-depressing doesn't really explain it properly with is a shame as some of the suburbs were quite nice; weather was terrible for most part and had to avoid riding along the coast path due to waves lashing over the sea wall.

Saturday was off down to our holiday cottage in Wenhaston near Hailsworth;nice easy pootle made a bit harder with a stiff crosswind.

Rest of the week was spent mostly exploring the coast down to Aldeburgh and up to Southwold with plenty of beaches, some good beer and finding good cafes/delis , apart from Monday were everywhere was shut although we did manage a drink at the Dolphin Inn in Thorpness.

Some pics;

Sizewell beach






Adnams signs






Black Dog deli in Walberswick;fine coffee and Cheese and chilli jam scone






Dunwich;






Southwold






Black Shucks marks on Blythburgh church door (That dog don't give a f,,,)






St Andrews church Walberswick






Maggie Hambling shell on Aldeburgh beach







Star Inn Wenhaston;fine Green Jack Trawler Boys and pizza






St Andrews church Bramfield with thatched roof and seperate round tower


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Sep 2022)

A few more pics;

USAF memorial Halesworth






The aforementioned Trawler Boys






Broadside at the Sole Bay Inn Southwold






Not a Banksy Halesworth






Second Black Dog deli, this time in Halesworth






The cottage in Wenhaston






River Blyth Southwold






Sotterley chapel


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Sep 2022)

15 miles on my mountain bike around local lanes and bridle ways.
My legs still feel like crap!




Maybe it’s an age thing, or maybe I’m pregnant!?!?


----------



## GeekDadZoid (25 Sep 2022)

I've was struck down with a bug earlier in the week and only just getting over it but wanted a ride out this morning. After yesterday's fettle it was a shake down too. 

Decided to explore some Bridleways between Styal and Wilmslow as I am trying to create a few fan gravel loops to do with some friends. Bumped into someone who had been visited by the puncture fairy on the track next to the runway, he was all sorted with gear but was nice to have a quick chat. 

On the way back to Stockport I passed through Woodford where in about 10 minutes I think I saw 50 cyclists going the opposite way, not big groups just ones and twos. 

Fab ride.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2022)

I havent done a Friday Night Ride to the Coast for a tad over 4 years. So thought I had better change that and do one. So Ashford in Kent was the destination, not really a coastal ride, but hey.. the roads are local to me and it's a pretty easy ride back home afterwards.
So 30 odd riders set off at midnight from the South Bank in London heading for the country lanes of deepest, darkest Kent.
All weather app and tv predicted heavy rain down in Kent over night and for the morning, so it wasnt looking good for a dry ride. but the rains never came. It wasnt even cold, only a tad chilly just after witching hour.
So after brekkie and saying cheerio to old friends and new, I headed back for home with a FNR newbie Tony in tow. Making good time with the still nice weather I popped in to see my partner for a cuppa at her store in East Peckham near Tonbridge. That left the last climby 25 miles to home.
So, indoors at 2.30pm with 124 miles for the Friday night ride and back home, and the 18 miles on the Friday night to meet the gang. Making for a very nice 142 miles over all. I dont think I'll wait another 4 years before doing another one.
I slept well.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Sep 2022)

A squeak free Defy today, probably was a not fully tight cleat bolt but I had also stuck some fresh grease behind the QR mechanisms. Menwith again but the hilly way up the long drag, with a cross head wind, from Hampsthwaite passing through Clapham Green




and on the final climb




As I headed south on the B6451 the odd evidence of mositure in the air turned into light drizzle which remined for the rest of the ride.
15.04 miles 935ft climbed 13.2 mph avg


----------



## theloafer (26 Sep 2022)

today's little jaunt off to the coast to see Andy Cap, route was the tried and well loved the wynyard cycle path which is part of ncn1...followed it till it picks up ncn14.. part of the Haswell to Hart cycleway, taking you into Hartlepool. then headed to the headland the wind was getting worse. found old Andy a quick pic and yhen headed for food+coffee. stopped at surfside ,was to late to get my fav sausage sarnie so it was coffee and toasted teacake and a piece of very yummy coconut cake.
route back home was via thorpe thewles - left at redmarshall to cross over the A66 for the longnewton road so as i could ride part of the ncn14 into Darlington sheltered from that gusty wind, but it was here the rain got me .... through Darlington all on cycle paths to pick up the back road to Walworth gate then on to Heighington and drop back into Aycliffe.
great ride longest for a while .. and best of all most traffic free 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7871138059


----------



## PaulB (27 Sep 2022)

My intended ride today was changed for weather related reasons. I'm in Majorca and had planned to go over to Lluc and then to Inca and back from there but the winds are Gale-force strength at times. Some riders were waving at me to turn back and one said that higher up, he couldn't control his bike due to really strong gusts. As that's a twisty-winding steep climb with busses and coaches coming down at you, I stayed low down to avoid the worst of it but even then it was like peddling through treacle.


----------



## theloafer (27 Sep 2022)

my ride today was to be a steady one to loosen the old legs after yesterday's 70 miler.a trip over to Barny on my usual route mainly to see if my fav cafe stop had been closed ...   a mix of quite lanes and a little off road, even though the wind was chilly with the sun out i add to the route aand ended up doing 51 miles  with 2,500 of upness. the joys of retirement 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7875262886


----------



## delb0y (27 Sep 2022)

Managed a 35 miler, today. But it was bad planning - the wind was with me on the way out and all the hills were on the way home. Still enjoyed it though :-)


----------



## Mike_P (27 Sep 2022)

Flipping stupid car driver this evening; overtook me on the approach to a left hand bend and then proceeded to nearly clip the kerb on the bend completely cutting me up - good job it was going up a 10/11% climb with the consequential ability to rapidly loose speed even on the ebike. Having watched a close pass video on road.cc where the police crazilly refused to take action because of the cyclist swearing at the car driver/ calling her names/ thumping the car I resisted the temptation to make my feelings known. Just filled in a report form and attached the video to it. And to think I nearly went out without a sportscam. Purpose of the ride was a search for bananas - local Co-Op had a stack very green yesterday and no different today so I figured Morrisons would probably be a good source.

The incident apart it was a good outbound ride with only one actual stop in a queue of traffic attempting a right turn at a set of traffic lights. The railway crossing barriers at Starbeck indicated they were going to desend so I opted, for the first time, to cycle through the subway




No obvious no cycling signs and have seen others do it; I did walk the ebike through it for the first time the other week probably annoying a cyclist behind as I as wary of what the head height might be.


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Sep 2022)

Hornsea to the Premier Inn at Rawcliffe Bridge Goole. TPT completed. In 3 chunks.
Headwind from Hull was painful, but the pint at the Prem was delightful.
58 Miles / 93 km.


----------



## gavroche (28 Sep 2022)

I haven't been for a ride for over a week due to weather conditions so I checked the forecast this morning and it said cloudy but no rain. Great I thought. Got the bike ready, changed into my cycling gear and off I went. Ten minutes into my ride, guess what ? ...........................It started to rain so I did what any deserving cyclist would do, I turned round and went back home. My ride amounted to 6 miles . 
Not a happy chap as it is now sunny with blue sky but I am not going out again for today. 
Tomorrow's forecast says, no rain all day. Should I believe it ?


----------



## ianbarton (29 Sep 2022)

gavroche said:


> Tomorrow's forecast says, no rain all day. Should I believe it ?


To paraphrase Mark Twain "There are lies, damn lies and weather forecasts"


----------



## gavgav (29 Sep 2022)

A rubbish day at work, so I got out for a much needed evening ride. It was quite mild when I set out and probably didn’t need the jacket on, but was glad I had it later in the ride.

With the darker evenings it was the Genesis used, due to much better lights and so with that I fancied going into Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill, rather than taking the main road to dad’s.

Encountered a prat on Green Lane, driving a White van, who overtook me very closely, then pulled into the left, blocking my path and just reversed into his driveway. He looked directly at me, as I then passed his entrance, so I gave him a full on glare to make my point. I felt like stopping, but after the day I’d had it wasn’t a good idea, as I’d have likely punched him.

The climb up Lyth Hill was busy with traffic, before I joined the off road track, which was quite wet in places, with the rain this week and I had to squeeze onto the side to let a lady coming down in a 4x4 through

I descended through Little Lyth, to Exfords Green and then on to Stapleton, with light rain starting to fall for the last mile or so. By the time I’d got to Dad’s, it was pouring down, so I’d timed it well to avoid a soaking.

I had half an hour with Dad, before setting back out, with the rain having stopped. What was noticeable was the change in temperature though, as it had gone quite cold and must have dropped 5 or 6 degrees C in that half hour!

I had quite a wait to cross the A49, then went through Gonsal and Condover, joining Lyons Lane. There was quite a sight along there, as I rounded a bend to find an Owl swooping towards me, only for it to do an about turn, swoop away and fly in front of me for a few yards and then disappear into a field.

From Betton Abbots the roads were quite wet again, but it wasn’t raining now thankfully. The short section on the A458 was absolutely heaving, with me waiting what must have been 2 minutes to get a gap and it was the same both ways, so I was wondering if something had happened on the nearby A5?

I arrived home, in the dark for the first time this Autumn, with 15.29 miles on the clock at 12.0 mph avg and my first ever KOM on a Strava segment through Bayston Hill!! Only 3 of us have done the segment, but hey they all count 🤣


----------



## ExBrit (29 Sep 2022)

I rode the Lake Champlain trail in Burlington, VT last weekend. Thirty three flat miles on my Brompton. This photo was taken on a six mile long gravel breakwater across Lake Champlain headed north. The video was take two days later during a storm.


----------



## geocycle (1 Oct 2022)

This morning was my only opportunity to get a ride in this weekend so despite the 25 mph westerlies and the risk of squalls, I plotted a route along deep lanes to Kendal. Once I got away from the coast it was easier cycling and the cross winds became less challenging. I did get wet a few times and my waterproof was on and off ‘more times than a bride’s nightie’ as my grandma used to say. Lovely ride through the AONB and then Beetham before picking my way through the drumlin field to Kendal. The road system in Kendal is dreadful so I headed to Brewery Arts for a coffee, flapjack and calm. Fortified, I headed east up a steep hill on the Sedbergh road and then tacked my way southward and home. Roads, and now the bike are filthy with lots of debris, hedge cuttings and acorns, which are natures marbles threatening to bring one to earth. Throw in some very wet roads and you will appreciate concentration was required. Nevertheless, 85 km or 53 miles with 1260 m of climbing.

pictures of the bisected Lancaster canal, a view westward above Kendal and bike resting below a sycamore.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2022)

Climbing the 200m from Stuttgart to my home village yesterday after getting off the train:






I know what you're thinking "But this is Germany, surely there are trams or something that would carry your bike up that hill in a matter if minutes?"
Indeed there are, dear reader, indeed there are. So why was I cycling?
Answer: your correspondent had forgotten that there is a ban on bicycles on trams from 4 to 6:30pm, spent too long with some former work colleagues in Stuttgart, and had turned up at the tram stop too late to be permitted on board...


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2022)

18 miles on my mountain bike today. I took in a couple of new bridleways. On the first new stretch I had a 50/50 decision with ambiguous signage. I chose wrong!

Along the river Erme through Flete . On the second new bridleway I had to walk a bit! Too steep and rocky.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7894441785


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

I must confess I haven't been out on the bike since the bad weather broke ... I must get some therapy to get over the possibility if getting wet or blown off my bike. Forgiveness requested!!


----------



## cyberknight (2 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I must confess I haven't been out on the bike since the bad weather broke ... I must get some therapy to get over the possibility if getting wet or blown off my bike. Forgiveness requested!!



in a similar vein i have decided today to miss the club ride  
For about 4 days i have been taking cold meds, manily decongestant as i have been coughing and sneezing and although this morning apart from clearing the gunk first thing i dont feel too bad i have decided to let the immune system have a chance to build up a bit before going back to work tomorrow rather than hammering around all morning .
A bit gutted as it looks nice and i feel reasonable


----------



## iandg (2 Oct 2022)

Flinger 'guards and heavier tyres (38c Vittoria Randonneur Trail) fitted ready for winter. Underpasses, lanes, a big climb, a short stretch of off-road and back home along the Caledonia Cycleway.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7899031025


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Oct 2022)

Almost 12 miles of bridleway, quiet lanes and a bit of coast path.
Again, one of the bridleways was too steep… 100 yds of walking!


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

Nice!!


I'm going out!!


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Oct 2022)

A couple of rides this weekend, both on the Tricross.
Saturday out with David & Suzanne for a ride to Prologue Cycles in Harrogate for lunch and to have a look at some very expensive new bikes.
44.3 miles with an average of 15.5 mph.
Sunday out with Martin to Linton & Wetherby with a stop at The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster for Coffee. I left Martin in Ulleskelf and Carried on for another 20 miles.
42 miles with an average of 15.1 mph.
Back home with a beer and ready to watch Leeds United👍


----------



## Elybazza61 (2 Oct 2022)

30km loop this morning ,bit chilly to start but nice and bright with little traffic.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

40 miles around Ikley moor via Ikley Bolton Abbey Skipton Connelly Keighley bingley and Baildon. 40 miles AVG 15.8 at bottom of Baildon hill 15.5 by the top!😭😭😭


----------



## HLaB (2 Oct 2022)

I had a good 35miles (mostly off road) with a mate. I met him in Elton and we headed for Peterborough's Green Wheel cycle route to the east side of Peterborough before turning back at the Millennium bridge and heading to Wansford.

After leaving him, I opted for a cafe stop at Yarwell Mill. Then I got thinking since it was such a lovely day I'd go a wee bit further before it clouded over; it never did 🌞


----------



## Mike_P (2 Oct 2022)

Lighter westerly today and the Defy headed northwards - a set of TTLs on the B6161in Killinghall nicely stayed green but their was the normal queue of traffic to join the A61. Generally light traffic and the only HGV on the A road waited and waited for an overtake long after I was expecting. Turned west at Wormald Green to reach Markington and then over How Hill and upto Studley Royal deer park




and for once a distant siting of a deer. Paused for a snack in Studley Roger then the downgrade of the B6265 to Ripon where the Garmin was a bit unclever advising of a sharp right turn; a mini roundabout. Out of the city following the route of NCN688 across the bypass with a monentarilly pause in the middle for a passing fire engine sirens and lights active. Beyond the cycle route was obstructed briefly by a large tractor and trailer.




Through Littlethorpe and the Garmin more appropriately warned of a sharp right turn. Stopped in Bishop Monkton for a further snack and then south to Knaresborough and this time caught by a set of TTLs. A59 hill/ cyclepath away and that of the Starbeck branch of NCN67 and the A59 lead me onwards towards home but for a couple of added short rides to make sure 50km was passed. 32.37miles 1690ft climbed 12.7mph avg.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

HLaB said:


> I had a good 35miles (mostly off road) with a mate. I met him in Elton and we headed for Peterborough's Green Wheel cycle route to the east side of Peterborough before turning back at the Millennium bridge and heading to Wansford.
> 
> After leaving him, I opted for a cafe stop at Yarwell Mill. Then I got thinking since it was such a lovely day I'd go a wee bit further before it clouded over; it never did 🌞
> 
> ...



Bit cheeky dropping off mate before the cake stop!!🤔🤣🤔🤣🤔🤣


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Oct 2022)

Left work at 5pm for an extended ride home on the Tricross. Lovely early evening, sunny and mild at about 15°.
Put a bit of effort in and got far too warm, my backpack didn’t help!
25.3 miles with an average of 18 mph.


----------



## wafter (3 Oct 2022)

Another three:

Thursday - happy / chilled 8-ish mile ride on the freshly-appointed, well-behaved Fuji in the beautifully autumnal outside.

Saturday - Obligatory mental health ride on the CdF of around 25 windy, taxing miles but again in beautiful, seasonal surroundings. Some questionable noises that warrant further investigation..

Sunday - Waft to the empty eggmonger then to the Co-op on the Fuji, which shat the bed again.


A bit of grief but still in a far better situation than I could expect if I didn't own a bicycle


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2022)

wafter said:


> A bit of grief but still in a far better situation than if I didn't own a bicycle


...or three!


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> Left work at 5pm for an extended ride home on the Tricross. Lovely early evening, sunny and mild at about 15°.
> Put a bit of effort in and got far too warm, my backpack didn’t help!
> 25.3 miles with an average of 18 mph.
> View attachment 663267
> ...



Nice ride I don't often ride out east due to having to get past Leeds and usually a westerly winds perhaps I should!!


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nice ride I don't often ride out east due to having to get past Leeds and usually a westerly winds perhaps I should!!



It’s nice riding out towards York, nice quiet roads and not a great deal of elevation but being so exposed it’s often hard work in the wind.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Oct 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> It’s nice riding out towards York, nice quiet roads and not a great deal of elevation but it’s often hard work in the wind being so exposed.



Always glad to see the road going upwards when I return from easterly rides because a glorious down grade is not that far away and freewheeling becomes an option at last


----------



## wafter (3 Oct 2022)

DCBassman said:


> ...or three!



Or five


----------



## theloafer (3 Oct 2022)

today when i woke up it suddenly came into my head that it was almost 20 years ago that Walter and i became friends sadly he is no longer here. so it was decided that i would do the ride that we first rode together.
headed over to Bishop Auckland down then up newton bank to pass through Toronto -High Grange-Fir Tree all along the A689 which was not as busy as usual and traffic was been nice. Wolsingham on to Stanhope where i left the A689 to pick up the quite road B6278 all the way to Daddry Shield then back on the A689 to ST Johns chapel which has a great cafe (the chatter box cafe) stopped for a bacon+egg sarnie and coffee, before the climb over chapel fell.
once up and over the top, dropped on to the road to Middleton-in-Teesdale through Eggleston-then left to Woodland -Ramshaw-West Auckland-shildon and then back along cycle track into Aycliffee . 70 miles and great memories 

https://www.strava.com/activities/7906252195


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Oct 2022)

Playing catch up again (surely not I hear you cry ).

Last Tuesday (27th): It had been a disappointing day with wind, regular showers and an almost wintery bite to the air that messed with my motivation. By the evening something clicked though and I found the determination to head out round one of my regular routes regardless. The knockabout bike was used, partly because it's got the dynamo lights but mostly because I don't mind this one getting wet if there were still showers about.

I had a good tailwind to Condover and to Longnor where a shower rolled through that was heavy enough to make me get the waterproofs out. That only lasted about half a mile though and I quickly got too warm so they got stowed again.

A pause in a gateway near Acton Burnell got a friendly wave from a tractor driver as he thought I'd stopped to let him past. I hadn't, but I would have done. It was getting properly dark on the way to Cound Moor and I had an annoying encounter with a driver who wouldn't dip (or has _really _badly adjusted lights). No problem with the next couple of vehicles I met on the way to Harnage.

There was no flag flying at Cound this time. On reaching Cound Stank I had intended to turn right towards Cross Houses but being able to hear the sound of traffic on the main road from this far away made me think again, so I headed towards Pitchford then Cantlop instead.

I'd have avoided the A49 too but more rain as I approached Condover made me opt for the shorter and flatter route home this time - the traffic wasn't bad and they gave enough room.

23.5 miles at 13.2 mph average. I really needed that ride.





On my way to Ryton. I actually stopped to take a pic of the view to the hills but that came out all blurry so I offer this snap instead.





Concord College at Acton Burnell.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday: After the disappointment of not getting a ride in during the remainder of the week I wasn't going to miss this chance. I haven't taken out the Galaxy for ages so I got that out, loaded it lightly and headed to do the clockwise version of my Melverley loop.

It was milder and not too windy, so pretty good conditions for it. I had a good run to Condover then crossed the A49 a second time at Hunger Hill and into the wind to Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. The bike felt quite twitchy for the first few miles but once I was used to it again it was a joy to ride and felt quick despite the headwind.

The traffic was fairly quiet through Westbury and I think I managed to cross the Welshpool road before the weekend rush for home had got going. On the way to Prince's Oak I was feeling pretty good about how quick I was going when a rider breezed past me with great ease. I resisted the temptation to try and give chase by stopping for a photo instead.

I had another photo stop at Melverley then enjoyed picking up a tailwind past The Royal Hill and on towards Pentre. Following the signed cycle route to Shrawardine and Montford the pace stayed nice and quick but at Montford Bridge there is a hill to get over and I could feel the earlier effort in the legs so although I was still doing fairly well by my standards, couldn't push on in the last few miles to Shelton and Meole Brace

A really enjoyable 37.1 miles at 15.4 mph average. I mustn't leave it so long before using the Galaxy again.





Minsterley.





The view to the Briedden hills from the road to Prince's Oak.





The church at Melverley.





At Montford.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yesterday: I was busy in the morning but what I needed to do didn't take as long as it could have so the afternoon was free. A dilemma: Update my rides on CycleChat or get another ride in??? I chose the latter and because the legs felt better than expected, opted for a hilly one. The knockabout bike got used for convenience and I headed over Lyth Hill.

It was a bit more windy, apparently from the south this time, so I was headed into it initially. I was sheltered dropping down to Annscroft but had to work against it through the village. Taking a left for Exford's Green the flag that usually flies on the corner wasn't there so I couldn't get an accurate idea of the direction but it still felt like I was riding into the wind - I certainly wasn't as quick as I went along this road a few trips ago.

On the way to Stapleton there didn't seem to be as much traffic as usual (this lane can be a bit of a rat run at times). I was aiming for Wilderley next along a lane I don't ride very often. It starts off pretty easy but steepens on the way - I wasn't rushing after the ride the previous day and enjoyed just plodding my way up the hill and taking in the scenery. Just a couple of vehicles seen and a glimpse of a cyclist as I approached my next junction. I intended to carry on with the climbing so took Pease Lane up towards Picklescott. Somehow this didn't seem as steep as the last time I rode it...... until I got further up that is.

No chance of a pint at the Bottle and Glass this time as it is closed on a Monday (as are quite a few of the rural pubs in Shropshire). I took the direct lane to Smethcott which I had completely to myself. At one of the junctions a signpost for Netley made me fancy a change of route. I didn't turn at that one but a little further down the hill took a left at Walkmills Farm and toured the lanes a bit. It's been a long time since I last came this way but I did manage to remember which turns to take and ended up dropping down to Dorrington.

The A49 was a bit busy so I had a wait for my turn to cross headed for Ryton and very familiar ground. At Condover I decided I didn't fancy the stretch on the A49 (and I didn't appear to have the good tailwind I'd been expecting) so went the slower but quieter way over Lyth Hill. The right choice as the late afternoon traffic was getting heavy on the main road.

Exactly 23 miles at 11 mph average. It was nice to just amble round this time.





A moody looking view from Lyth Hill this time.





On the climb to Picklescott a streak of green dropped down from a tree and hit my foot. Looking down I found this little fella had hitched a lift.





Picklescott.





Highland cattle beside the road to Netley.


----------



## wafter (4 Oct 2022)

Recently circumstances have conspired to keep me from the usual Tuesday pre-pub ride on the Routier.

Today I got the welcome opportunity to give it an outing. Just dragging it out from under the tarp raised a smile at how smart it looks and after a quick check over I was out under the moody grey skies. 

I did the usual lap; out through Littlemore and Sandford then along the cycle and tow paths into town, round and about a bit then back up the Cowley rd. I saw lots of different kinds of people on lots of different kinds of bikes and it only took a mile before I was grinning at the sheer pleasure of just being out 

I also went to investigate the burst water main on the ring road that had tripled my journey time to work this morning, and got some shots of the bike on the deserted closed roads before the presence of a bloke in high-vis signalled that it was time to leave.

This is the section of ring road between the Littlemore and Heyford Hill roundabouts; which more often than not would be a car park at this time of day:






All in all about 8 very pleasant, sedate miles


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2022)

A very breezy ride of 121 miles today see's me get my October Imperial Century Challenge qualifying ride done and dusted.
It was windy when I left home at 7.30am this morning, with balmy temperatures of 16 degrees. The weather radar was predicting a bout of heavy rain from mid day onwards. But I seemed to have got the luck. Rain did arrive in the form of light drizzle at 2.30pm for an hour, followed by a heavy five minute downpour of which a nice big tree helped shelter me. Once the band of rain had passed it was dry for the rest of the ride, though still very windy, making the ride hard work at times.
So, that's Imperial Century Month 143 in a row and a new Eddington number of 116.





well... no words really





I've done this climb plenty of times, but as far as I can remember, today was the first time I've descended it.





Faversham Stone Chapel (The altar at the far end) from Roman, Anglo Saxon and Medieval times. Abandoned in 1600's.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2022)

Not seen that old Chapel for ages. It was windy in my end of Kent as well but managed to zig zag across the head wind for the majority of my ride and made sure I had a tail wind for the last 5 or 6 miles.


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Oct 2022)

A lovely day today in central Brittany – lots of sun and not much wind – around 18/19C but a bit chillier in the shade of the trees.

I drove to Mauron with the road bike in the back of the van and then cycled S down the V3 Voie Verte. A brief deviation to drop off a birthday card for a friend then back onto the V3 through Ploërmel and over the canalised river Oust (the Nantes-to-Brest canal) which is also Eurovelo #1. On past Malestroit then down to the Claie river and up again to the site of the old railway station at Pleucadeuc.

One of those days when I really didn’t know how far I’d go … so what was initially going to be a 30km ride swiftly became a 50km ride, morphed into a 70km ride and when I’d finally stopped at Pleucadeuc I knew that, with the return leg, it’d be around 85km. No problem other than that I’d only got a few choc cookies and a handful of dates to munch on. Oh, well – I’ll have a big dinner tonight..(I did).

The return leg was uneventful and thankfully I didn’t run out of energy. It was 87km in the end and my longest ride of the year.

The northern end of Ploërmel’s Lac au Duc







The canalised river Oust west of Montertelot (the towpath is Eurovelo #1)






These guys were really moving on the towpath


----------



## theloafer (6 Oct 2022)

just a shortish ride today with my mate tony, 12 o clock start .. all local lanes and just made the route up as we went. lots of hedges getting cut but we were able to survive. .. lol we even got to see a red deer cross the road in front of us.. no time to take a pic ended up with a nice steady 40 miles, and we just beat the rain https://www.strava.com/activities/7921985189


----------



## Jameshow (6 Oct 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> A lovely day today in central Brittany – lots of sun and not much wind – around 18/19C but a bit chillier in the shade of the trees.
> 
> I drove to Mauron with the road bike in the back of the van and then cycled S down the V3 Voie Verte. A brief deviation to drop off a birthday card for a friend then back onto the V3 through Ploërmel and over the canalised river Oust (the Nantes-to-Brest canal) which is also Eurovelo #1. On past Malestroit then down to the Claie river and up again to the site of the old railway station at Pleucadeuc.
> 
> ...



I hope you reprimanded them for using puppy paws?!!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## gavgav (6 Oct 2022)

I’d got my mate Paul to agree to come out for a ride with me, whilst we were both rather piddled at Oktoberfest in Shrewsbury at the weekend.

Only a short ride was planned, as Paul hasn’t been out on his bike for 2 months, due to injuries and a family bereavement. 

The wind was still blowing, but it had calmed down a bit from early afternoon, the sun was shining and it was much warmer than I thought it was going to be. Could probably have got away with shorts.

I set off for the ride up to Paul’s, following mainly cycle paths and got to his, just before 6. We had a quick chat and then set off to Porthill, complete with a daft woman who almost wiped me out, leaving the small roundabout that crosses the Roman Rd. An inch or two isn’t enough room, particularly when you then cut across the front of a cyclist, you idiot!

We crossed Port Hill bridge and then cycled alongside the River Severn, through the Quarry. The Oktoberfest beer tents have gone already and Paul spotted someone he knew, as we approached Kingsland Bridge, which he remarked was the 3rd time he’d seen her in the last 5 days, after not seeing her for 2 years😆

It was busy in the Quarry and along the first part of the towpath section, under the English Bridge and out to Castlefields, where lots were watching the Weir. We followed the roads through the suburbs and then back onto cycle paths from Heathgates to Meole Brace, where we parted ways .

Bang on 10 miles at a leisurely chatting pace of 10.85mph avg


----------



## 8mph (7 Oct 2022)

Widdecombe - Hameldown Tor - Natsworthy - Hameldown - Widdecombe 

One of my favourite training rides. Today I cut out the road section and cycled the bridal path in both directions.


----------



## DCBassman (7 Oct 2022)

8mph said:


> Widdecombe - Hameldown Tor - Natsworthy - Hameldown - Widdecombe


These are roads that cars notice are steep!


----------



## wafter (7 Oct 2022)

Yesterday saw yet another shakedown ride for the Fuji, complete with new bags and saddle. Still needs work but I'm crawling slowly closer to getting it sorted 

Having felt a bit rough over the past few days I only popped down the farm shop to get some eggs, but having left disappointed pushed it out as it was another beautiful autumn day, and ended up doing maybe 16 miles. It was hard going but I think most of this was down to the wind and my general ropeyness..








Also spotted some particularly pointy and rugged looking cows while passing a local estate..







Today I yet again went for eggs but only managed five as apparently the chickens are pre-occupied with moulting and less concerned about providing my brunch. Literally just out and back this time as I still don't feel so hot..

As always good to get out although close-passes seem to have been particularly popular recently - considering getting a fapping loud air horn tbh


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Oct 2022)

24 chilly and sunny miles.
For a change I headed towards Plymouth on the A379. I’m not keen on it but for a change of scenery I did.

Jennycliff was the highlight, with views over to Cornwall.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7929739175


----------



## footloose crow (8 Oct 2022)

*These back lanes can be more dangerous than they appear*

I try to avoid fast B roads and certainly fast (or slow) A roads and in fact any road with traffic. I like the roads with grass up the middle, broken tarmac in places and unexpected bends. It is the unexpected bends - the clue being in the name - that have caused me to reconsider my risk rating for these lanes. Twice today I cycled, not overly quickly, around a bend to be met with the sight of a lane wide tractor and trailer approaching at maximum warp speed. These are not the bucolic Massey Fergusons you see in adverts, small and red with a friendly farmer at the wheel chugging along slowly. These are monsters. Twenty feet tall, huge tyres and very, very big. And going very fast. I could see the tracks they left in the road as they braked. A thick smear of rubber. The smell of locked up wheels. Both times I braked, unclipped and leaned into the hedge all at once in a panic stricken automatic reaction. If I could have climbed the hedge I would have. These machines are lane wide and in Cornwall that means from one granite walled embankment to the other granite walled embankment. Still, as you have probably surmised reading this, I survived. Heart rate a little higher, less rubber on my wheels and some interesting scratches and bruises on my left arm. 





*This lane has an 'escape verge'!*

These back lanes are quiet. In 60km of riding I saw maybe three cars, a couple of pick ups and two tractors. Its the tractors that are the problem. They just don't expect to see a cyclist. Or presumably any other form of vehicle. I spent some time gaming whether it would have been better to have hurled myself between the wheels like a stunt motorcycle in a Hollywood action film. Probably best left as a fantasy. 

Apart from those near death experiences I had a lovely ride under blue skies and with no wind. It wasn't even cold. It would have been even more lovely to have had fewer hills but this is Cornwall and that is just what it is like. I had some rides in the Wessex Downs last month which was glorious- well graded uphills and sweeping downhills. 

I watched the surfers at Crantock beach for a while and then retraced my outward route, cautiously listening for tractors and slowing for every blind bend which does slow you down as most bends hereabouts are a bit blind, musing on how it always looks different going back the opposite way before realising that I was in fact going back a different way and had gone wrong.





_*Crantock beach, near Newquay*_

What a lovely autumn we are having.










*Good enough for a balloon ride in fact*


----------



## Jameshow (8 Oct 2022)

Agreed not nice but you can usually hear them!!

I had one chasing me down when in idiot came the other way far to fast I was able to take to the verge like you and the idiot had rather brown seats after that encounter!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2022)

footloose crow said:


> *These back lanes can be more dangerous than they appear*
> 
> I try to avoid fast B roads and certainly fast (or slow) A roads and in fact any road with traffic. I like the roads with grass up the middle, broken tarmac in places and unexpected bends. It is the unexpected bends - the clue being in the name - that have caused me to reconsider my risk rating for these lanes. Twice today I cycled, not overly quickly, around a bend to be met with the sight of a lane wide tractor and trailer approaching at maximum warp speed. These are not the bucolic Massey Fergusons you see in adverts, small and red with a friendly farmer at the wheel chugging along slowly. These are monsters. Twenty feet tall, huge tyres and very, very big. And going very fast. I could see the tracks they left in the road as they braked. A thick smear of rubber. The smell of locked up wheels. Both times I braked, unclipped and leaned into the hedge all at once in a panic stricken automatic reaction. If I could have climbed the hedge I would have. These machines are lane wide and in Cornwall that means from one granite walled embankment to the other granite walled embankment. Still, as you have probably surmised reading this, I survived. Heart rate a little higher, less rubber on my wheels and some interesting scratches and bruises on my left arm.
> 
> ...


Glad you survived the lanes
Did you pop into the Bowgie for a quick one to steady your nerves . Never tire of the view ,mine you the food and pub in general is not what it was


----------



## footloose crow (8 Oct 2022)

13 rider said:


> Glad you survived the lanes
> Did you pop into the Bowgie for a quick one to steady your nerves . Never tire of the view ,mine you the food and pub in general is not what it was



I didn't pop in. The clientele were rather well dressed and I was also on my own. Doubly conspicuous, so I gave in to social anxiety and went home! Not a surfers hangout anymore.


----------



## gavgav (8 Oct 2022)

I awoke to a stunning sunny morning, without a cloud in the sky and so made the most of it to get my Half Century Challenge ride bagged for the month. It was chilly out, to begin with, so a base layer was dug out of the draw for the first time since the Spring.

I left the house at 8am and was surprised at how much traffic was already on the road, this busy a rush hour for a Saturday morning was unusual.

I headed to Betton Abbots and Berrington, then Atcham, Upton Magna and up the climbs via East Haughmond and Ebury Hill, to Bings Heath.

Next was the lane to Poynton, with one loon flying along the lane and not intending on slowing down at all, then onto Roden and Rodington.

I encountered a lady riding a horse and taking another for a walk alongside, on the road to Longden on Tern, with a friendly greeting from her and then had a short section on the main road, before joining the lane to Isombridge and Walcot. There has been a lot of rain in Shropshire this week, so it was very muddy, wet and indeed flooded in places along there, as it’s prone to it.

I’d turned into the wind now and so it was a slow plod to Withington and back to Upton Magna, where I turned and joined the lane to Uffington. I overtook another cyclist on the short section to the old canal path, complete with a fag in her hand smoking away as she rode.

The old canal path was a little tricky with wet leaf mulch, but the air was now warming up and I could have done without the base layer really. 

I crossed Sundorne Rd and went up to Whitchurch Rd, following the cycle paths to Heathgates and then down to Reabrook and Meole Brace.

I arrived home with 33.98 miles on the clock, at 12.1mph avg speed.

Thoroughly enjoyed that


----------



## geocycle (9 Oct 2022)

Unusual ride for me. I normally head north to the lakes, north east to the Dales or south east to Bowland. Today I decided to head Into the unexplored quadrant of the Fylde, where gradients are rare but winds usually uphill. Out into the wind through Scorton and Garstang then along roads known only to Cycle.travel before emerging out onto the Ribble estuary at Lytham. Lytham is one of those places that has drawn the wealth from the surrounding towns into a graceful and comfortable retirement. Just off the high street is Apex cycleworks, a lovely place with a cafe which does a fine line in flat whites and avocado toast. Powered by strong coffee and a strong wind I got home in very good time. 111 km or 69 miles with just 622m of climbing. A good chunk of the climbing was immediately after leaving home on discovering that I’d left my water bottle at home And had to repeat the hill!

picture is of the Ribble Estuary.


----------



## bluenotebob (9 Oct 2022)

Another sunny October day – and another gentle ride up and down the V3 Voie Verte. I stopped short of the Nantes-to-Brest canal today .. lots of cyclists, joggers and dog-walkers out on the Voie Verte (I reckon I said “bonjour” about 400 times) and it would have been heaving on the canal towpath… so I turned round at l'Hôpital Bézon. 53km in a shade over 3 hours.

A couple cycling on the Voie Verte near l'Hôpital Bézon (no sign of any autumn colours yet)






The Voie Verte near Kermagero






A butterfly enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

Over to Hebden bridge as promised. Very windy on way up col du oxenhope. And a pedal down to HB. Chance meeting with an old friend in oxenhope. Coffee in HB.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Oct 2022)

65 miles in total to the kabin at tywcross, just one other rider an he had already done a ride yesterday so i pulled all the way and he bought at the cake stop as a thankyou


----------



## wafter (9 Oct 2022)

Today marked the first proper shopping trip on the Fuji and probably my longest utility ride 😊


I'd convinced myself that I needed salad for tomorrow's packed lunch and that in the local Co-Op has usually tuned to soup before the best-before date, so off to the "local" Sainsbury's I went.

While an undoubtedly mundane task for the more seasoned utility riders amongst us, this was largely uncharted territory for me.

The ride out was fantastic - warm sun and the significant wind at my back. Upon arrival I remembered I'd forgotten the cable for the lock so had to make do with the D-lock alone; which I'd stuck in one of the pannier bags.

It was novel to not have to remove my rucksack to get out the lock, being on-balance less hassle to get it out of the pannier bag (one clip, shoulder strap out of its retainer and unfurl the bag). However it would have been quicker still had the lock been mounted on the bike - the most appropriate way it seems being to lash it flat to the top of the rack.. so I'd say that's something to look at "moving forward" (were I a middle-management-jargon-dickhead).

Into the shop and I followed one of my mother's unusually practical suggestions of slinging the bags in a trolley to avoid having to carry everything. This worked nicely, however having just got off the bike the trolley handled like a hippo on rollerskates with chronic understeer. Being a single, frequent shopper I've not used a trolley for a while and can't say it was a great experience; although probably still better than having to carry everything.

I was relieved to make it to the opposite end of the shop where I could see my bike still lashed to the bike rack through the window, but the queue for the staffed till in this area was huge so I bid it farewell and hurried back towards the self-checkout area. Once scanned and paid for everything was loaded into the bags whilst still in the trolley, then it was out to the bike, bags and computer back on, lock off and away I went.

While the bike is no super-expensive, high-end offering the trip was still laced with anxiety that it'd get nicked.. personally I think Sainsbury's should install CCTV at the bike racks and live-stream it to monitors around the store - surely something that all customers would welcome...? 

All-up I'd got an additional 8-ish kg on the back (2kg of bags, 6kg of essential sustainance including vodka and ice cream) but other than feeling a bit more damped over bumps the bike felt much the same to ride.

As expected more toil was had on the way back; riding loaded against the wind and with an absence of sun for a lot of it.. but it was fine.

I did stop en-route to check out a free Raleigh MTB in one of the estates - it was a late one and I thought it could have been something interesting like an M-Trax, however on closer inspection it turned out to be a somewhat tatty example of a fairly basic-spec bike - Altus components and a silly, you-want-it-because-you're-thirteen name like "Exasperator" or similar. If anyone in North Oxfordshire is bothered drop me a PM and I'll tell you where it is 

All in all a great ride - everyone I met was sound (perhaps manifesting a subconscious gratitude that the weather's still tolerable / actually bloody fantastic) while I feel smug on so many levels - for just getting out, for using the bike for a practical task / that used as the excuse to buy it in the first place, and for and not using the car; saving a little wear, a little pollution and about three quid in fuel (which paid for the ice cream 😄 ).

18.5 very practical and pleasant miles at 13mph and 139bpm for around 950kcal burnt


----------



## geocycle (9 Oct 2022)

wafter said:


> Today marked the first proper shopping trip on the Fuji and probably my longest utility ride 😊
> 
> 
> I'd convinced myself that I needed salad for tomorrow's packed lunch and that in the local Co-Op has usually tuned to soup before the best-before date, so off to the "local" Sainsbury's I went.
> ...


When I go to Sainsbury‘s on the bike I put the panniers in the trolley as you did. But, during lockdown I started using their self scan app. When you get the hang it’s not too bad (and I normally hate the self service tills which put people out of jobs and cause lots of swearing). The main advantage is that you don’t have to guess at how much you can get in the panniers. You might need to keep the vodka near the top though!


----------



## cyberknight (9 Oct 2022)

geocycle said:


> When I go to Sainsbury‘s on the bike I put the panniers in the trolley as you did. But, during lockdown I started using their self scan app. When you get the hang it’s not too bad (and I normally hate the self service tills which put people out of jobs and cause lots of swearing). The main advantage is that you don’t have to guess at how much you can get in the panniers. You might need to keep the vodka near the top though!



the joke being i didnt think i could ride safely with alcohol in the bag so i drank it , i was right as i fell off 4 times


----------



## wafter (9 Oct 2022)

geocycle said:


> When I go to Sainsbury‘s on the bike I put the panniers in the trolley as you did. But, during lockdown I started using their self scan app. When you get the hang it’s not too bad (and I normally hate the self service tills which put people out of jobs and cause lots of swearing). The main advantage is that you don’t have to guess at how much you can get in the panniers. You might need to keep the vodka near the top though!



Thanks - didn't think of that; although I suspect that would require a certain amount of pragmatism on my part!

I'll look into it though


----------



## Mike_P (9 Oct 2022)

Saturday afternoon and an easterly ride on the Defy was required to continue the second word ABC placename hunt after the *N *of Temple Newsam last April. The light to moderate westerly resulted in a stack of PRs outbound and a stack of Lanterne rouges on the return.

Normal initial easterly route for the road bike joining the A59 for the decent to Knaresborough at Forest Lane Head.





Had a very quick falling out with the Garmin which was insisting I was off route. Clearly the route had not updated since an earlier version. Once through the TTLs that caught me last week in the opposite direction, north to Farnham and then east / north east via Ferrensby, Arkendale, and a short length of a very quiet A168 to reach the B6265 south east to the second word ABC of Little *O*useburn.




(The Defy showing off its Easter present whilst otherwise abandoned in the bike shed of a new set of bar tape)

Passed through the village for a snack break by the remote Holy Trinity Church before continuing in an easterly orientation over Aldwark Bridge once a Transit and a car had squeezed pass each other on the approach; the Transit then crawling over the speed bumps and I followed at a near standstill.

Through Linton and Newton on Ouses following the routes of NCNs 688 and 65 I opted to follow the single track road around the outside of the grounds of Beningborough Hall rather the signed route through on the basis it would be quieter; encountered a car and a full width of the road tractor propelled scoop – thankfully both at points there was pull in or access point on the lane.

Continued along the route of NCN65 over the East Coast mainline twice and once under it to reach the edge of Skelton where the NCN takes a path twisting and turning close to the River Ouse with the need for a cautious ride. Left the NCN to head towards the A19, pausing for a snack. No sooner on the southbound A19 than off it onto a cycle route heading through a subway under the A1237.

Followed the cycle route alongside the A1237 on the bridge over the River Ouse and East Coast mainline before heading under that A road in search of an appropriate sign for either Nether Poppleton or Upper Poppleton. I knew one road had a signboard on it but plainly not that I was on. Abandoned Nether for Upper although quite where one became the other was unclear– all seemed to a divorced chunk of York suburbia and the clue that I was probably heading in the right direction came from the head wind. I stumbled across the War Memorial in Upper; no obvious sign but as I turned round I found the appropriately named Co-Op for Upper *P*oppleton.









Headed south across, for a change, a quite smooth level crossing and the A59, pass a York park and ride site, to pick up a cycle route that also took to a subway under the A1237 to reach Knapton. B1224 to Long Marston and across Marston Moor battling the westerly for a snack stop at Tockwith, although so slow had been sections of cycle routes my average speed briefly increased. Onwards through Cowthorpe, the climb over the A1(M) and the more sheltered climb over the old A1, now A168, to reach the B6164 north west to Knaresborough; the high hedges alongside as far as Little Ribston providing a useful windbreak. The Nidd Gorge in Knaresborough and the climb away on the A59 once again largely sheltered from the wind.

54.37 miles 1787ft climbed avg 13.2mph


----------



## Mike_P (9 Oct 2022)

geocycle said:


> When I go to Sainsbury‘s on the bike I put the panniers in the trolley as you did. But, during lockdown I started using their self scan app.


I've been doing that, although with the in store self scanners rather than the app, on the basis I cannot the buy more than can be carried, not that has been an issue with my local Sainsburys given the extent of empty shelves (admittably the others are not much better) plus the Nectar app gives discounted prices if you self scan, typically actually on items you buy - Fridays visit which cost me £17.06 would otherwise have been £20.77. That was a post work ride there, on Tuesday I went before work and of course being in hurry got picked for a basket check - they rescan 6 items to check.


----------



## chriswoody (9 Oct 2022)

It was a lovely day today and I had a strong urge to take the mountain bike up onto the Heide. I started off through the lanes and up past the glider school. Heading into the forest the Autumn colours have really started to come through and the sun shining down through the canopy is making everything look stunning.






Surprisingly given the heavy rain in September, the trails are dry as a bone again. The route winds its way for a while through pine plantations before emerging onto gravel trails leading through to Wildech and the deep sanding section. The Silver Birch lining the trail here our a wonderful golden colour, off-set by their beautiful silver bark. 






The ride undulates for a while and I emerge from the forest at Angelsbeckteich, the shores are swarming with folk enjoying the Autumn sunshine and I move on to the climb up onto the Teifental. Here it's a little quieter and I'm soon out onto the open moorland, sadly the heather is no longer in full bloom and the colour is muted.






I point the bike down into a small dell and enjoy the short downhill as the suspension and fat tires smooth out the rough trail. At the bottom a stiff climbout awaits and is a real test for me and the bike. The large 50 tooth rear cog is deployed as I lean forward to help keep the front wheel planted on the ground. Soon we've made it up and a few short kilometres later and I'm back at the top of a short descent back into the dell. It doesn't look much, but there is a short drop of as well as roots and rocks all providing an enjoyable challenge.







The next kilometres are rough single track through the forest, navigation proves a challenge as I'm going by memory and it's a little while since I passed this way. Soon I find my way blocked by fallen trees and realise I'd strayed off-route. A quick check of the map and I'm back on track and heading South.






The trail is rough for a while before giving way to gravel as a clearing appears bordered by the heathland.






Before long I hit Reberllah and take a more off-road trail back towards home. I'm having a great time blasting along under the canopy and of course I can't resist as a large puddle hoves into view. I'm just glad that I was on this bike, it was a lot deeper than it looked and luckily the bike just ploughed through. It's not long now and gravel roads are back as we get close to home.






I get in as the sun is getting low in the sky, with just a shade over 52km covered on a gorgeous autumnal day, after the grim weather of September I really needed that and hope we have more of them.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Oct 2022)

I managed a good couple of rides over the weekend.

Saturday: I got the Galaxy out again and wanted to experiment with a saddle adjustment. It was a really nice day with sunshine, not too much wind from the south west and reasonably warm by the time I set off in the afternoon. I thought I'd head round one of my longer regular routes to make the most of it.

Setting off to Condover I got along nicely for the first three miles then very nicely on picking up a tailwind along Lyons Lane, which helped me to Berrington and Cross Houses. Reaching Atcham I thought I'd head through Attingham Park which was quite busy and they were having to utilise their overflow car park. Next I headed for Upton Magna and Withington at what for me is a decent pace.

At Walcot the road climbs, and I also turned back towards the wind, so it was a little slower but I was still enjoying myself. This bit of climbing peaks at Rushton then there is a nice descent through Eaton Constantine and down to Cressage, where the next bit of climbing up Shore Lane starts on the road to Cound Moor. After Acton Burnell I thought I'd have a bit of a plod to Frodesley as that is still into the wind, but this time it seemed easy going and the speed crept up until it seemed more like riding with a tailwind.

After Longnor I knew I'd have a crosswind at best, but the gradient is gently downhill for a lot of the way back through Ryton to Condover so I could enjoy it.

35.1 miles at 15.5 mph average. It's a decent average speed for me but doesn't give a true picture of how good the bike felt and how much I enjoyed pushing on this time. A great ride and nice to see plenty of other riders out enjoying the mild weather too.





On the old bridge at Atcham.





The view from the bridge - after a good lot of rain recently the river level has risen quite a bit.





In Attingham Park.





The Wrekin from Upper Longwood.





Ryton.

-------------------------------------------------------

Sunday: After enjoying the fast ride the day before I settled fro something a little more sedate. I got the Hawk out and thought I'd head over the hill and potter round the lanes a bit.

It was cooler, more windy and rather overcast this time. The wind was from the south this time so I had it against me climbing over Lyth Hill but a crosswind on the way to Pontesbury and Minsterley. I was a little unimpressed with a guy who overtook me even though there was a car coming the other way near Annscroft.

I thought there might be quite a few cyclists out with it being another dry day, however I'd only seen a handful by the time I turned off to Habberley. I haven't ridden this particular road for a few years and I remembered it being surprisingly steep. My memory wasn't wrong on that but what I had forgotten was that from this side the climb also goes on longer than you might expect. The descent into Habberley was nice though. The Mytton Arms seemed to be doing a good trade.

After Habberley there is more climbing but I've ridden that way enough times to know what to expect and it didn't seem bad this time. At Pulverbatch I thought I'd take the road to Church Pulverbatch then down to Stapleton. It's nice to be descending this lane for a change and I enjoyed it. Gonsal was up next, then Ryton where the tailwind was right behind me but the legs were tired so I got along well but not as fast as on some occasions.

22.6 miles at 11.4 mph average. Another enjoyable outing.





Cooler and more overcast as I cross Lyth Hill.





Part way up the climb to Habberley; looking back towards Minsterley.





Over the top and one of the views from the descent.





Some good autumn colour in Habberley.





At the top of the next climb and looking out over Lawn Farm.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> Upped milleage to 20, was going to try for 25 but at the end my legs were glad I didn't!
> 
> Took the MTB into Leeds to do a favourite of mine where I ride out from Leeds to Allerton Bywater and explore the lovely St Aidans wetland reserve there. Was out in the morning early but it really does feel like you abroad when the sun is out. Its an old open cast mine that was flooded and repurposed.
> 
> ...


I remember that very well, the Aire flowed ‘backwards’ to fill the hole, & it’s a *big* hole, it took over 3 days to fill it!!
They had an open day once, I can’t remember if it was before the breach, or after draining if, but we (the visitors) we taken down into the bottom of the open-cast on Land-Rovers
It's about 200 feet deep if memory serves correctly





After the draining/‘re-coursing’ of the river, as it was navigable then, remains of late 1700s boats were found!
Plus, a 1690s lock, built when the Act Of Parliament allowed the creation of the Canal, with a wooden base to it

_Oddball_, as the BE1150 is known is massive!
I've been in it, on open-days

http://www.walkingdragline.org/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2022)

Tuesday 11th'

My commute home, or a section of it, at least
Circa 13:25

Dismantled railway
Heading along the upstream side of the River Calder
Between ‘Stanley Ferry’ & NewLands Woods
Stanley

(there is still an old boundary stone, for the NewLands Estate, but l hadn’t reached it)






I'm approximately where the 'm' of Dismantled Railway' is on the OS map
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2451643


----------



## DCBassman (11 Oct 2022)

OK, first ride for some time, and on the newly revised Scott roadie. Now has 3x9 with all new Sora mechs, and a slightly revised chainset. 12-36t rear, 50-39-28 front.
First things first. The bike behaved impeccably considering this was a test run. There were one or two sketchy shifts as things settled in, and I did have to stop and recentralise the rear brake at one point. Otherwise? Flawless. It's been a while since I said anything so complementary about this bike, so well pleased.
Despite being a good few kilos lighter, the legs don't have the miles in them just now. The figures show that clearly. But happy to have done what is for me a medium-length ride
Outward just north of Gem Bridge, I stopped as usual for a drink, and was colonised by a large bumblebee. Thought he'd gone, so set off. Realised he was still on board at the other end of the bridge, so had a good shake and rummage, and that seemed to do the trick. I'd got right round the loop at Clearbrook and as I rejoined the road near the pub, I realised he was still with me! So he's travelled 7-ish miles at a rather quicker pace that he's used to...


----------



## gavgav (11 Oct 2022)

I’d had to cancel a ride with a mate, last night, due to mild side effects from my Covid Booster on Sunday, but felt quite a bit better today, just a bit tired and sore arm still, so I felt like getting out for a short gentle ride this evening. It was a nice sunny end to the day and quite mild. 

I chose a ride around Shrewsbury, so that I could easily cut it short if I didn’t feel great. I set out along the full length of the old Railway path for a change, rather than half of it, to Reabrook.

I then followed cycle paths up towards Monkmoor and Heathgates, before heading down through Castlefields, where there were lots of people out enjoying the weather down by the River, walking, cycling, fishing and watching for leaping Salmon at the weir.

The towpath along the River was quieter than I thought it might be, before I passed through the Quarry and then walked the bike over Porthill bridge.

I climbed up through Porthill and then followed the cycle path to Shelton, passing the Hospital, on through Bowbrook to Radbrook and Nobold.

Meole village was next and I arrived home with 13.4 miles on the clock at 12.1mph avg. That was enough for today, but I didn’t feel too bad whilst riding and was glad I made myself go out


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2022)

Yesterday: I'd been eyeing up a few possible days for my October challenge ride and Tuesday seemed the best. I set the usual early alarm and was out on the Raleigh shortly after seven with the aim of riding to Lake Vyrnwy.

This was my first pre-dawn start of the season so the lights were needed and at the last minute I put my winter gloves in my pannier which I became glad of a bit later. I thought the traffic seemed quite busy for the time of the morning, although it wasnt as bad once past Shelton on my way to Montford Bridge. The countryside looked nice with the light of the rising sun and patches of mist hanging around.

After Great Ness there is a small hill to get over before dropping down to Willcott and Pentre where the air became much colder and by the time I got to the turn for The Royal Hill my hands felt frozen, so a pause was needed to change gloves. Like the last time I rode to Vyrnwy I took the road to Crosslanes then before reaching Maesbrook turned off on the lane past Llwyntidmon Hall.

Heading for Redwith and Waen Wen I came over a bridge to find a collie wandering in the road. He seemed startled by my presence until I stopped and made the "play" sign (dog owners will understand this one I'm sure) then he came over, put paws up on the top tube and leaned against me as though we were best friends.

Moving on, I had expected a road closure and a diversion a little further up the road but it wasn't there - suits me just fine. At Llynclys I stopped in my usual place at the entrance to the heritage railway to have my first snack stop. I did change back to the fingerless gloves but that proved to be a bit premature and I only got a mile before the hands were too cold again.

The road up the Tanat Valley was quite pleasant riding, after the bulk of the traffic had turned off towards Llansantffraid that is, but I was finding the legs felt fatigued already and I hadn't even got to the hilly bit yet. Taking the pace a bit easier helped and I was glad that there was no wind.

The 10 mile journey up the valley was pretty uneventful then after Pedair Ffordd the climbing starts - I took it easy and made sure of dropping down the gears in good time and it turned out to be fine. The legs did take a little while to get going again after a stop at Penybontfawr but again felt better than expected when the gradient ramped up steeply again up to climb out of Cwm Hirnant and over to Llanwddyn.

Reaching the dam I had my elevenses stop and took in the view of the, currently very low, reservoir. I understand that the water level has recovered a bit with the heavy rain in the last week or so (the ruins of the old village are no longer visible) but it is still about 15 or 20 feet below what it should be. As usual I headed off for an anti-clockwise loop of the lake first which was slow to start but got better as I went along. Cruising at 14 to 16 mph was comfortable - I have been quicker in the past but didn't have the legs for it this time. There were a handful of people out walking or cycling which was nice to see - I didn't come expecting to see crowds on a weekday in October but it was nice to not be the only one enjoying the place.

At the end of the first lap I stopped for a coffee at Artisans. It took a little while to be served then I enjoyed the drink sat outside. At an adjacent table there were a couple of carers and their ward; from the conversation I overheard they were from Telford and were only supposed to have gone for an outing with a coffee stop, but ended up making a day of it (in the car it's approx an hour and a half each way from Telford). If you're going to be out longer than you should be, then do it in style I suppose.

Back on the road I started my clockwise lap of the lake. Again I was a bit slow to get going and had a few stops for photos. I kept on catching up with the trio from the cafe as they drove slowly round the lake stopping to look at the scenery too. I had intended to complete this lap before stopping to eat again but I started to feel low on energy and by about halfway round needed to stop in a gateway with a view and have my lunch. When I started again I was feeling the cold and I wasn't sure if it was due to the energy levels not having recovered yet or if cold air had rolled in with the cloud. Either way another layer was needed and I was glad I'd thought to put an extra one in the bag.

Not needing to stop again at the dam I headed straight back to Llanwddyn, enjoying the twisty descent then warming up again on the following climb. I dispensed with the extra fleece before the next steep climb and by taking it gently found that it felt easier than expected. I took my usual alternative back to Penybontfawr (a little more climbing then a long descent). I took it easy up the climb out of Penybontfawr and the legs didn't show any sign of cramping up (if they are going to on this route, this is very often the hill where it will happen) and got my top speed of the trip down the other side to Pedair Ffordd (36.2 mph). There was a little bit of a tailwind by now and with the general downhill trend I got back down the Tanat Valley somewhat quicker than I'd ridden up it, even if I wasn't pushing very hard on the hills.

After a couple of small saddle adjustments recently I felt much more comfortable on this trip than many of the other big rides this year. Even so I found myself fidgety for a few miles from about the 78 mile mark before the saddle started to feel okay again.

I was ready for a bit more food by the time I got back to Llynclys then I stuck with the main road a bit longer to take an alternative way back through The Wood, Llwyn-Y-Go, Argoed and Kinnerley to get back to Pentre. The legs were feeling better than expected for the distance but I still didn't fancy the climb at Wilcott so headed through Shrawardine and Montford instead. The jelly babies were opened at about the 92 mile mark and gave the usual very welcome energy boost, which was needed as I can't avoid the climb between Montford Bridge and Bicton. Again, this hill didn't feel as bad as expected, especially given the mileage already covered, and when another rider overtook I was almost tempted to try and keep up. Possibly if the bike wasn't loaded up I might have been able to.

After a rather unnecessary close pass on this road I thought I'd take the longer but flatter way home so turned off to head past Gains Park, the new estate at Bowbrook, along Mousecroft Lane (enjoying it as a lane before the developers move in) and into Meole Brace where a rapid stop was needed when an elderly lady walked into the road in front of me. She apologised, I said "no problem" and it was nice to part amicably.

105.69 miles at 13.4 mph (moving) average. Almost exactly ten hours overall which I know isn't quick but does include a lot of sightseeing and the cafe stop so I'm happy.





At Montford Bridge shortly before sunrise.





The view to the Briedden and a misty Severn Valley from near Wilcott.





Maize harvesting under way in the Tanat Valley near Pentrefelin.





No need to rub it in. In Cwm Hirnant and the steep bit of the climb is just around the corner.





The view on arrival at Lake Vyrnwy.





Headed around the lake. I'm surprised at how quickly grass has colonised areas that are usually underwater.





This picture probably gives the best idea of how low the water level has got - the boathouse and slipway are high and dry.





The roadside waterfalls show that there has been plentiful rain in the last few days. Even so, it's going to take a while for the lake to recover.





Gate with a view to eat my lunch beside.




At Pont Cynon. Last stop to take in the view before I head for home.


----------



## wafter (13 Oct 2022)

chriswoody said:


> It was a lovely day today and I had a strong urge to take the mountain bike up onto the Heide. I started off through the lanes and up past the glider school. Heading into the forest the Autumn colours have really started to come through and the sun shining down through the canopy is making everything look stunning.
> 
> View attachment 663990
> 
> ...



Wow - achingly idylic aspirational stuff as always. Wish I had similar round my way 



Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday: I'd been eyeing up a few possible days for my October challenge ride and Tuesday seemed the best. I set the usual early alarm and was out on the Raleigh shortly after seven with the aim of riding to Lake Vyrnwy.
> 
> This was my first pre-dawn start of the season so the lights were needed and at the last minute I put my winter gloves in my pannier which I became glad of a bit later. I thought the traffic seemed quite busy for the time of the morning, although it wasnt as bad once past Shelton on my way to Montford Bridge. The countryside looked nice with the light of the rising sun and patches of mist hanging around.
> 
> ...



Great work - looks like a fantastic outing and (certainly by my standards) enourmous mileage 


By stark contrast.... I've been "working" from home for the past few days as a result of feeling pretty ropey. Today's lack of work obligations was most welcome and I'd resolved to do a little utility ride on the Fuji if I felt up to it, after two days of grotty cabin fever.

First port of call was the bottle bank a mile or so north of the village, to deposit two swollen pannier bags' testament to the household's collective "functioning" alcoholism 

While it seems that every single other connurbation in the civilised world is now serviced with a doorstep glass recycling service, thanks to what I can only assume is due to Cherwell District Council being run by total knobheads, we have to drag our glass to recycling centres..

Living the dream - note the dire warnings about "fly tipping" in an effort to pass the buck onto citizens for the mounting piles of glass that result from the council's inability to empty the bins regularly, but I digress..







The view across the valley - hardly on a par with some of the content on here, but preferable to the inside of my makeshift office / skull:







Evidence disposed of it was back into the village, then out east to the farm shop to find the chickens are still on strike. Back west through the village to another source that thankfully yielded one box as that was all I had correct change for.

Now back at home after all of about eight miles; feeling a bit shonky again but pleased to have at least got out and glad I didn't commit to anything longer - a shame as it's a beautiful day out there. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## geocycle (13 Oct 2022)

Have to work at the weekend so could not let this wonderful day pass. Cool this morning but, say it quietly, no wind. I fancied a trip to Whalley to see what is left of what once was a rather impressive Abbey and still has a religious function in the 17th century buildings in its grounds. So off up the hills to Trough of Bowland, passed the sheep lining the roads at the summit, like the crowd on a mountain stage. Then followed the river south to Whitewell and Whalley. There is a lovely cafe in the courtyard called Autisan, run by people with autism and serving excellent cake to boot. Retraced my route then began climbing Longridge fell, first through Hurst Green and then the grounds of Stonyhurst College, the Jesuit-run Public School. Quite stunning and remarkably similar to my alma mater, well perhaps not. Then an undulating route brought me home. 112 km or 70 miles with 1656 m of climbing. 

Pictures show the crowd at the top of the Trough, bike framing the gorgeous valley looking back to the Trough, the Whalley Abbey gatehouse and Stoneyhurst College.


----------



## Chislenko (14 Oct 2022)

My ride today was a little "lop sided" 
Have developed the mother of all saddle sores on the left so have ridden today in a very weird position!!

Going away for a week so not going to take the bike and will take my running shoes instead give the sore a week to hopefully go down with a little help from some Sudacrem.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Oct 2022)

wafter said:


> ..................................
> 
> Great work - looks like a fantastic outing and (certainly by my standards) enourmous mileage
> 
> ........................................


Thanks. It's a great place to ride to and a favourite of mine. It's mainly stubbornness that gets me round the big rides.


----------



## wafter (14 Oct 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thanks. It's a great place to ride to and a favourite of mine. It's mainly stubbornness that gets me round the big rides.



No worries - looks fantastic and like a proper little outing / adventure. I'm not sure I'd make it that far even with my greater-than-usual share of stubbornness tbh. Good work for making it that far regardless of how you managed it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Oct 2022)

Yesterday: I managed to get my brother out for a ride. He hasn't been on his bike since May so we headed out to do a leisurely ride on an easy local route. He said he wanted to try for about 20 miles so the route to Atcham, Upton Magna and back through Shrewsbury seemed like the one to start with.

We headed for Condover first, using the A49 for a short stretch and I was a little annoyed when a van towing a wide trailer squeezed past us with traffic coming the other way. No harm done thankfully and it was much quieter once we turned off the trunk road. Doug suggested the short cut through Allfield then I suggested the lane past Chilton which is hillier but shorter and quieter than going through Cross Houses.

Reaching Atcham we rode through Attingham Park, which wasn't as busy as last time I was here, before rejoining the road to Berwick Wharf then Upton Magna where we had a break at the cafe at the Haughmond Inn.

Starting off again, we headed to Uffington and along the old canal path, Sydney Avenue and into The Quarry. Plenty of people walking and enjoying the park in the sunshine here. Not many taking a trip on the boat though I noticed.

Finally we headed back the last few miles through Porthill and round the old bypass.

19.4 miles at 10.8 mph average. A nice ride on a good day for it (light wind and sunshine). Doug did really well and we managed to pace it so that he never seemed to be struggling despite how long it's been since the last ride.






On the old bridge at Atcham.





The new bridge. New is relative in this case as it was opened in 1929.





Doug in Attingham Park.





At the statue of Hercules in The Quarry.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2022)

Been out this morning to do my local hour loop which contains the climb of Polly Botts lane a hill I always try hard on . Anyway as I'm approaching the left turn theres a crowd of cyclists with numbers on there backs obviously a hill climb event is on . As I go slightly downhill before the climb I see rider no2 being held ready to go at the foot of the climb as I shoot past at 17mph I hear 5 seconds to go . The competitive part of me comes out and I think he's not going to catch me so full effort I did keep shoulder checking as I didn't want to impede him . The bottom half I drew away a bit thanks to my rolling start . Then you do a 90 degree right and the last kick up here he was closing in but with a small crowd cheering I crossed the line 3 secs in front . Good fun . Stopped to watch the rest of the 15 riders push themselves to the limit . Got chatting the the rider who chased me and he was happy he set a PB . My best time up the hill is 4.02 the guy who won from a standing start did 3.15 . I didn't set a PB as I stopped before the segment end and eventually set a time of 33 minutes. The young racing snake Mathew who lives across the road from me had come to watch his friends rode home with me ripping my legs off despite the fact he was in a puffa jacket tracky bottoms on his hybrid . An eventful ride out .


----------



## wafter (15 Oct 2022)

Went for eggs. There were eggs. Yay!

Only a bit over three miles but as always a welcome excuse to get out on the bike that's set me up nicely for the rest of the day


----------



## Mike_P (15 Oct 2022)

Must be the approach of Halloween; encountered two mental dogs on a pre work trip to Sainsburys yesterday; the first giving chase for some distance whilst I was doing 15mph+ and the second lurching as if to push me off the ebike thankfully restrained by its lead.

The return in contrast saw me trying to chase down a commuter on a road bike. Thought it would be easy to ride up for a chat but although pedalling flat out on a decent whilst he was coasting I was making no impression weighed down by a kg of apples, 4 pints of milk, flour etc. Eventually gained ground on the climb of Showground hill for the briefess of conversations before our ways parted.

It's next outing will see it pass 60,000ft of climbing for the year despite going no further than around 11 miles from home and typically half of that or less on each outing.


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Oct 2022)

Thursday’s ride after work. What a beautiful evening although it did get a bit nippy once the sun started to disappear. 31 miles with an average of 17.8 mph.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Oct 2022)

5k to 5k park run 5k from park run ...does that count?!!!


----------



## Jameshow (15 Oct 2022)

Spiderweb said:


> Thursday’s ride after work. What a beautiful evening although it did get a bit nippy once the sun started to disappear. 31 miles with an average of 17.8 mph.
> 
> View attachment 664667



Sure you could take a more direct route!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Spiderweb (15 Oct 2022)

Out on the cross bike today for a mini off road adventure. I met up with David & Suzanne from our village and we hit the local tracks, trails, woods, towpaths and old rail lines.
A quick stop midway at Temple Newsam for a coffee where I saw Jack P. Shepherd from Coronation Street!
Fabulous ride out, 32.33 miles with an average of 11.5 mph.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2022)

60 fabulous miles today, passed @Fab Foodie s old house in Deal on the way. 😁


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Oct 2022)

19 miles to Ivybridge and back with 2 aims-

1- get a photo of the Liquidamber styraciflua. Fine autumn colour.

2- have a pint at the Ivybridge Brewing Company. It’s a social enterprise for disabled adults. Their beer is good. The tap room was closed until 5 ☹️

Home in a little bit of rain.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7967152267


----------



## chriswoody (15 Oct 2022)

Out today for a bimble on the mountain bikes with the lad. We set out in lovely sunshine and hit the forest trails to the West of us. Meandering back and forth and seeking out interesting trails.






At the moment Autumn is in full swing and that means the funghi are also in full bloom and bringing even more colour to the forest.






The forest here is a real mix of traditional woodland with birch and scots pine to areas of plantations of sitka spruce. The sun arching through the canopy is painting everything in a beautiful light.






Slowly we draw closer to the hydro electric plant where we'll cross the river, the slow moving water in front of the dam wall has bloomed with a bed of Algae that almost looks thick enough to walk on.






We take a break for a while, eating flapjack in the sun, then we move on. Just down the road a small farm has put some pumpkins out for sale in a small wheelbarrow. 






Moving on through the village and out the other side we pick up the gravel path that heads East along the river side and towards home. One large grey stick on the path makes me hesitate and pull up, looking deeper we realise it's actually a grass snake sunbathing and warming up in the Autumn sun.











After we sat watching him for a while, we climbed back on the bikes and continued on towards home. We swung away from the main gravel track and onto some rougher trails between the trees. 






It's clouded over now and the first spots of rain can be felt as we cover the last part back to the house. It's been a good few hours of riding this afternoon with just over 22 km's covered.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> 60 fabulous miles today, passed @Fab Foodie s old house in Deal on the way. 😁
> View attachment 664709



Glad they're keeping the old gaff ship-shape!
Did you have a pint in the 'Just Reproach'?


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2022)

Fab Foodie said:


> Glad they're keeping the old gaff ship-shape!
> Did you have a pint in the 'Just Reproach'?



No but did stop at the seafront cake place on the cycle route.


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Oct 2022)

Nice sunny pootle with the better half today .

Nice gentle 30k loop via The track along the New Bedford River to Mepal(+friendly cat) and back through Coveney.

https://www.strava.com/activities/7971239506


Cathedral view








Pumping station;







Sandy gravel;






Arty shot by the better half;







The Stayer;






Giant haystacks;






Fen drain/ditch;






Friendly Mepal cat;


----------



## cyberknight (16 Oct 2022)

Usual club ride today .
We were due to have 4 of us with another joining about halfway to the cafe as he lives that way , had an extra one turn up and another pull out before we started as he had a non fixable mechanical on the way to the meeting point.
The plan was to ride a loop to the sweet little cafe in Sudbury courtyard then back to Moira via Hanbury Hill for a total planned mileage of 55 from there so a bit more for me .Sunny but a chilly start that kept us in longs all the way around although at the end it was getting warm .
A total of 67 miles for me today and i can finally say my fitness i pretty close to where i was before my accident 11 months ago !
Finally got my ride leaders arm band even though i have been leading for over 4 years !


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Oct 2022)

A beautiful Autumn day in North Yorkshire for a ride out to the centre of York for Coffee with friends Martin & Gaynor.
We met a couple in Naburn both riding MiRIDER fold up e-bikes. They were in a motorhome and had brought their bikes with them.
This was their second outing and they loved them. We were suitably impressed too.
If anyone is interested they were purchased from Team Cycles in Wigan (link below).
We rode back home via the Sustrans cycle route to Riccall which was opened by Beryl Burton in 1987.

So 37.67 miles with an average of 14.5 mph, great ride.

https://www.teamcycles.com/bikes/el...i4UHzAUwlqwtKCGJoAEDOWvevozsbF-oaAi1kEALw_wcB


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> No but did stop at the seafront cake place on the cycle route.


Hut 55? Chapeau, well worth supporting 👏 I miss my morning blast on the seafront 😞


----------



## Mike_P (16 Oct 2022)

A south westerly of decaying strength as the day went on so just after 1 headed north; the usual queue at Killinghall to join the A61 turned out to be a tail back from a set of TTLs. Overtook most of the queue but still ended up getting caught by the lights. Followed the A road pass Ripon as far as the top of Hutton Bank, turning off through Hutton Conyers to Wath where I paused for a snack.




Onto narrow single track roads to reach the northern limit of the ride at the second word *Q *of Middleton Quernhow.




South east through Melmerby and after a pause to cross the A61 for an easterly crossing of the A1(M) – a long wait at the single track bridge over the motorway – it took three minutes for the lights to change. Through Rainton the bridge closed signs were still there that confused me on my previous visit there and beyond the village I found a road closed !




Regaining a south easterly direction pass Asenby, and through Cundall until turning south west at Thornton Bridge. Stopped at Milby for a snack and took the opportunity to water the land adjacent a field gate – obviously authorised as the road name was Tinkler Lane.
Through Boroughbridge and Minskip I decided to stay on the A6055, initially I was going to turn off at Ferrensby but traffic was light and wide spaces and waits for doing so were the good order of from motorists so I stayed on the A road, largely a twisty affair with few straight or level stretches which heads upwards from Ferrensby but finally rewarding with sharp decent of up to 12.4%. Into Knaresborough and for the third week caught by the same set of TTLs – at least some progress is being made as the dug up carriageway has changed sides. Beyond the old car of the day – unfortunately the sportcam failed to make a clean capture of it to read the registration.




42.2 miles 1827ft climbed 14.2mph avg


----------



## gavgav (17 Oct 2022)

A beautiful sunny day in Shropshire, so I binned off my usual Monday supermarket shopping trip and went for a ride instead. Shopping can wait until Wednesday when it rains!

It was still quite mild when I set out into the evening sun, heading initially to Meole, through Bayston Hill and up Lyth Hill. I’ve already lost my KOM on this Strava segment, clearly the chap I nicked it off wasn’t keen on that and so has shaved 4 minutes off it again last week, the swine 🤣! There is no way I have 4 minutes in me, but remarkably I matched my best time again to the second, at 23 mins and 28 seconds, couldn’t have done that if I’d tried!

There were lots of people on Lyth Hill, walking dogs, running and cycling, basically enjoying the beautiful sun, that was very bright and low in the sky, meaning lights were now needed. 

I descended to Exfords Green and then continued on to Stapleton, before calling at dads for a chat. The sun had set whilst I was there and that meant the temperature had also dipped considerably for my return journey.

I crossed the A49 without a car in sight, which is very rare, then pressed on to Gonsal, Condover and along Lyons Lane. Final section was via Betton Abbots and home with 14.93 miles on the clock at 12.0mph avg speed.


----------



## wafter (17 Oct 2022)

Yet more crackers on this thread - seems autumn's been very kind to us so far 

By contrast, my contribution has somewhat less sun..

Today has been crap for various reasons, with the cabin fever mounting as the evening brought more unpalatable events.. I needed to go to the shops and this seemed like a good opportunity to make myself feel marginally better than totally useless.

Once the decision was made the appropriate gear was cobbled together pretty efficiently - the one sticking point being the bike mount for my torch (which appears to have evaporated) so I set aside my reservations about head torch battery life / brightness, scooped all of the house's AAAs into the rucksack just to be safe and set out on the Fuji.

It's been ages since I've ridden in the dark, and typically I've only done so regularly in urban areas. This time it was straight out onto the unlit country roads; the mild air saturated with the rich, comforting aroma of earth and the beginnings of gentle autumn decay.

I decided to take the scenic route as the traffic's typically lighter and half the point was to get out of the house. The head torch gave ample light, its 200ish lumens focused into a tightish spot far enough ahead to press on comfortably, but angled down so as to avoid dazzling oncoming traffic. This seemed to work well as I got no complaints and the numerous drivers who failed to dip their headlight in a timely manner soon obliged after a quick sweep of my beam across their windscreens.

The route took me through a few local villages on B-roads and bridleways. It was generally pretty peaceful and quiet, with highlights of the journey out including dodging an unconcerned toad and hearing an owl pretty close.

Upon arrival at the supermarket it took around three minutes of mincing to get the bike sorted (lock and cable out of pannier, looped through various bits, easily-detachable thievables pocketed, bags off and into trolley). Once inside I didn't want a lot, knew what I needed and smashed my way up and down the relevant aisles at a purposeful pace.

Reassured by the bike remaining visibly unstolen through the window at the far end of the shop I made my way back to the self-service checkouts.. to be held up by some ignorant / oblivious woman statically browsing the tat in the narrow lead into the checkout area. Once she'd finally deciphered the meaning of my trolley being 2" away from her and slowly closing everything was efficiently banged through the till (with the exception of the apples, which unfathomably have to be rung up individually).

Before I could pay I waited for an apparent eternity while the vacuous 12yr old "managing" the area was attempting to pork his co-worker... after being bluntly reminded of my presence my vodka-eligibility was confirmed and the transaction continued, however I still had to remind him to remove the security cap 

Once paid for everything was hurled into the bags and it was out to the bike - progress hampered for a third time; this time thanks to the situationally-unware three-a-breast familty in front of me. Once outside I chose to re-pack the bags as I'd done a crap job, and in future I think I'll just fill the trolley post-payment and take my time packing once I'm outside. That was thirteen minutes inside with maybe another five outside. I stopped again before leaving the car park to stuff some more air in the rear tyre and tweak the friction shifter for the RD, then it was homeward bound.

Having had time to cool down in the shop I was a bit chilly once back on the bike, and I stopped again a few miles in to don my gloves - which instantly made everything much nicer. I'd gone prepared but fairly lightly dressed in thin walking trousers (black) and a long sleeved merino base layer (orange). While putting on the gloves (green) I was struck by how well it all co-ordinated and echoed the bike's colour scheme 

Not a lot to report for most of the journey home; I was pleased to get up a short 9% stretch fairly comfortably without leaving the middle ring despite the additional 10% of mass I was now lugging. I did start to feel the tiredness setting in and my attention wavering a bit, but I managed to keep out of the hedge.

Maybe halfway back I stopped for a leak near one of the many local airbases and snaffled a quick pic (of the bike). Pressing on there was a fair bit of elevation change and it was interesting to note the very obvious drop in temperature when descending into the cooler, damp air hanging in the low points.

Coming to a narrow uphill bit I signalled and nipped into the mouth of a driveway to let a car behind me pass - my reward being their swift passage past so I didn't even need to slow down before re-joining the road behind them; their appreciation shown by a flick of the hazards. If only all intereactions on the road could be that pleasant for all concerned.

A bit more climbing saw me back on the road along the ridgeline that runs into the village, and then home 

This has been another good learning experience. The (propriatory Li-ion) battery in the head torch performed well, suggesting that the rechargeable AAAs of similar quoted capacity I had been using might be past their best so they can live out their days in less demanding household roles. Similarly I got home to find the rear light dead, confirming my suspicions about the pair of cells in that too, so it looks like some new, higher-spec AAAs are on the cards.

Having got my "First big utility run" badge a week or so ago I've now done the same journey in the dark which feels like another milestone reached / mental barrier passed, while this time my yield came to around 9kg with no obvious ill effects, and as always I feel a lot better for just having got out.

The ride came to about 18.5 miles at probably about 13mph with another three quid saved in fuel.. which nicely filled the void between the available, promo Smirnoff and the non-existant fifteen quid own-brand stuff rampant inflation has typically reduced me to.

Anyway, time for bed - I suspect the world will seem less rosey in seven hours when I have to drag my creaking frame out of bed for work.

Bonus points to those who made it all the way through this latest bout of semi-coherent, needlessly detailed rambling..


----------



## DCBassman (18 Oct 2022)

wafter said:


> higher-spec AAAs are on the cards.


If there's an Ick Ear nearby, their LADDA rechargeables are, these days, rebranded Eneloops, and good value.


----------



## wafter (18 Oct 2022)

DCBassman said:


> If there's an Ick Ear nearby, their LADDA rechargeables are, these days, rebranded Eneloops, and good value.



Thanks - I'll probably plump for some of the tarty 930mAh Eneloops for the lights, but those look like a good bet for less demanding applications 

As predicted I'm utterly ruined today; still don't regret getting out last night though...


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Oct 2022)

Some pics from some short commutes in Cambridge;


----------



## gavgav (20 Oct 2022)

Second after work ride of the week and I’d arranged for my mate Paul to join me. I cycled the mile or so over to Meole school, our meeting point and we both arrived at exactly the same moment! A bit tricky in places on the cycle paths, due to damp leaves making it slippy.

We then headed along the main road to Hook a Gate and Annscroft, before turning to Exfords Green and Stapleton. Traffic was very busy on both roads for some reason. 

Darkness had now fallen and Paul was a bit uncertain due to not having ridden in the dark much. He did fine, but needs better lights and he was impressed with my Cateye Volt700, so is aiming to get something along those lines now.

We crossed the A49 and onto Gonsal, then Condover. Lyons Lane was quiet and not a single car passed us on the Betton Abbots road, which made up for the earlier busy roads.

We parted ways near mine and despite it feeling a leisurely ride with plenty of chatting, we averaged 12.4mph over the 15 miles, which was quicker than I expected.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Oct 2022)

*Tuesday: * It was a pretty perfect autumn day for riding but I wasn't free until later than I'd hoped so opted to go for a quick run round the longer version of my Acton Burnell route using a lightly loaded Raleigh.

The wind was light and it was sunny and fairly mild for October so I enjoyed getting along well to Condover, Ryton and Longnor. I was reasonably quick up the climb to Frodesley and the long gentle descent to Acton Burnell is always good. The long straight after Cound Moor was directly into what wind there was this time, but what slowed me down more was having to pull in to allow a couple of cars past. I had to look up the flag that was up at Cound (not enough wind to say it was flying) and it was that of Huntingdonshire.

I thought I'd head up to the A458 this time and it wasn't particularly busy so I stayed on it to Cross Houses then turned towards Berrington, Kingstreet and back towards Condover. I'd hoped that the easterly wind would give a bit of a boost on the way back to the A49 but it was from the wrong angle to help really.

23.9 miles at 15.5 mph average. Quite happy with that. I was enjoying myself so didn't take any photos on this one.

*Yesterday: * My plan was to get out for a ride with my brother but unfortunately a misty morning turned into a damp and drizzly day which wasn't really enticing. By the time the rain did stop I'd missed the chance to get Doug out. I did drag myself out though to take the Hawk for a quick blast round the shorter version of the Acton Burnell loop.

Setting out the A49 was quite busy. A lorry driver waited patiently for a safe gap then gave lots of room when they overtook - always appreciated. With a light headwind and the wet roads swishing under my wheels I tried to press on like I had with the Raleigh, but with this being a heavier bike my legs felt strained so I had to take it a little easier as I don't want to do myself a mischief.

The tyres swished along the lanes too but here it was a film of mud, which I'll have to get used to now we are getting into the wetter months. The climb to Frodesley was a good couple of mph slower this time and the descent to Acton Burnell quite similar, especially as I was being a bit more cautious cornering in the wet. This time I headed for Pitchford and Cantlop on a road that I thought surprisingly busy - most likely students from Concord College heading for home.

After Condover, the run to the A49 was similar to Tuesday - I thought I'd have been going a bit faster than I actually managed. Plenty of traffic on the main road then an erratically driven white Mercedes were minor irritations that didn't spoil the ride.

17.3 miles at 14.3 mph average. That's the fastest average I've managed on this bike for a while but the legs shouldn't have felt as strained as they were - I shall try another small adjustment for the next ride..





The Lawley and Caer Caradoc looming out of the mist.





The cloud is breaking a bit as I head past Cantlop.


----------



## Mburton1993 (22 Oct 2022)

I was able to beat my 3 hour target on the way out which was nice.


Having only a 2.1 megapixel phone camera was regrettable but from experience, better to lose or damage a cheap phone.


Didn't have a target for the way back but it was also nice.


Chippy tea tonight I think.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Oct 2022)

Club ride today , opted to go out this morning as its forecast dire tomorrow .4 groups including a new gravel ride !
67 miles in total for me door to door in muddy conditions even though it was a sunny day there is so much standing water about from the last few days rain.I wish i had took the bike with gaurds but opted for the bum stripe look instead


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Oct 2022)

16 miles around local lanes and bridle ways.
It was really cloudy and dank inland, but over the sea it looked fairly bright.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (22 Oct 2022)

My mate that I often meet in the commute who rides the electric brompton has taken the plunge and bought a Gravel Bike. So today we went out for his second proper "gravel" ride around the Bridleways near Stockport. 

He is building his fitness so we took it steady and he had a nice sit down whilst we had outlet brew, but it was a fab few hours of off road fun. He was a little perturbed that my Super Galaxy will go anywhere his Gravel bike will go, despite not having flared handlebars and big fat tyres


----------



## cyberknight (23 Oct 2022)

cyberknight said:


> Club ride today , opted to go out this morning as its forecast dire tomorrow .4 groups including a new gravel ride !
> 67 miles in total for me door to door in muddy conditions even though it was a sunny day there is so much standing water about from the last few days rain.I wish i had took the bike with gaurds but opted for the bum stripe look instead
> 
> 
> ...


made the right choice bloomin torrential out there today


----------



## Mike_P (23 Oct 2022)

Just after midday Saturday, the Defy equipped with its Flinger clip on mudguards, headed the normal route east to Knaresborough and along Waterside where pedestrians for once promptly reacted to the bell, although I still came to a halt to allow three approaching cars pass which were heading to the car park; surprised that does not happen more often.

Then south-east on the B6164 pass a retail park, for once without a queue of traffic waiting to enter ( a sign of the times?), across the A59 and onto the second word ABC of Little *R*ibston.




Across to the A168 heading north for the first hourly snack break at Walshford.




Continued northwards on the A road, on a generally upward gradient, including the Strava segment of_ Watch your average disappear _until a decent into Boroughbridge.




North-west through Skelton-on-Ure, pausing to water a hedgerow before joining the B6265 at Bridge Hewick. Into Ripon passing the racecourse with an another hour passing I took a snack by the River Skell. Then it was slow progress, stopped by two sets of traffic lights in quick succession and then a third set as I made my way through the centre of Ripon avoiding the Market Place. Continued north-west on the A6108 and passed by a 1933 Rolls Royce 20.




North *S*tainley




was quickly followed by West *T*anfield




East-south-east to Wath in time for another snack and then largely the reverse of the initial part of last Sundays ride, which meant use of the Ripon bypass southbound for the first time; not sure why I had not done it before given my use of it northbound. The one section that I did vary was to turn off to Littlethorpe to avoid the twisty climbing A61 south of Ripon. 

Coming off the bypass did mean a nice largely straight road could be followed to Littlethorpe rather than that used by NCN688. Beyond I paused as the road narrowed to allow the approaching bus, that seems to serve every village on a huge loop between Knaresborough, Ripon and York, pass. Stopped at Bishop Monkton for a final snack and then west up Moor Road to rejoin the A61. 

I had earlier in the ride switched the Varia off due to a low battery alert and now switched it back on. My 530 did not want to know it so it was good to look back in Killinghall with a right turn onto the B6161 coming up and see no approaching vehicles.

55.51 miles 2231ft climbed 14 mph average


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Oct 2022)

Just a little Battisborough loop on my mountain bike. A few other people going in the opposite direction who I saw twice.
I rode along with a flock of long tailed tits for a while. One of my favourite birds.


----------



## Fonzwannabe (23 Oct 2022)

40 mile bumble on my fixie around Stockton, Middlesbrough etc. I think i need to change my cog. Running a 48/12. I've got to pick my hills carefully.


----------



## wafter (24 Oct 2022)

Needed to visit a client in the city again today so cracked out the Routier. Was initially surprised by how cold I felt once up to speed on a seemingly mild day, but it was mostly downhill to start with so I wasn't really doing any work.

Took the pish a little via the (very) scenic route, did the necessary then it was back to the office, unable to wipe from my usually miserable face the smile from simply getting out on the bike in a city I love.

Only about 6-7 miles but very much appreciated and put me in a much more positive mood for the rest of the day


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Oct 2022)

Low gear high cadence spin ride after work. 31.5 miles with an average of 17.3 mph, lovely evening and a fab ride.


----------



## gavgav (25 Oct 2022)

I’d arranged an after work ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug. Phil wasn’t able to join us in the end, but Doug was happy to continue.

Upon leaving the house I had an issue with the gate to my garden, which appears to have swollen in the rain and wouldn’t shut again. I resorted to smacking the latch housing with a multi tool, to at least get it to shut and will sort it out properly tomorrow in the light, when I have more time.

I met Doug and gave him the option of Upton Magna or around Town. He fancied the Town option and so we set off in the mild evening weather through Sutton Farm, encountering a driver falling out with 2 cars who’d stopped in front of him, then along the old canal path that needed care on the carpet of damp leaf mulch, to Reabrook.

We crossed the main road by the Cinema, eventually let across by a lady driver who was gesturing wildly with her arms, in exasperation at the driver in front who’d stopped to let a car out of the junction, but she seemed happy to let us across with a smile!

We then followed the cycle paths to Heathgates and then down the roads through Castlefields, to Sydney Avenue and past the weir, where there were quite a few people watching for the Salmon trying to leap, which apparently has been quite a spectacle this week.

The towpath along the river was quite busy and then the Quarry was really busy, with walkers and cyclists, all enjoying the decent weather. We walked across Porthill Bridge and then climbed up to Roman Road and back onto cycle paths to Shelton.

We’d turned into the wind there and that continued through Bowbrook, to Radbrook, complete with a prat who overtook us around a blind bend on the new estate, into the path of what would have been an oncoming car, but who thankfully had the sense to wait back behind a parked car.

We then continued along Mousecroft Lane, up through Nobold and then Meole Village. We parted ways just after and made our way back to homes.

Really good to get out with Doug, for my first ride with him since May and only his second since then. We took it leisurely, averaging 11.1 mph over the 12.8 miles I was with him.


----------



## Jameshow (26 Oct 2022)

40 miles round the moor last night some guy on aero bike tried to drop me, that wasn't going to happen!! so 16.2 AVG


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Oct 2022)

*Saturday:* I mentioned after the last time I took the knockabout bike out that I wanted to try an adjustment, so this seemed a good time to try it with another run round my familiar Acton Burnell loop. I headed out into a brisk headwind to Condover and Ryton where there was a pause for a drink and to make another small saddle adjustment. The first adjustment had felt fairly good, the second felt great and the bike suddenly feels quite sprightly to ride rather than being the heavy lump I'm used to. Picking up a a tailwind after Longnor helped further and I made pretty good progress to Acton Burnell.

I had intended to do the short version of the route but decided to carry on round the longer version as I'd done with the Raleigh a few days before. The route has a couple of climbs on the way to Cound Moor which were dispatched with ease and I could keep up a better than usual cruising speed down the long straight (a crosswind at this point). Having the wind helping down the hill after Harnage was great - it would be even better if the bad surface could be fixed. Flag of the day at Cound was that of Nigeria.

The wind carried on helping up to the A458 and into Cross Houses where I turned towards Berrington as usual and worked round to Lyons Lane. I thought this might be slower heading back into the wind but I got along really well including catching and overtaking another rider up the short climb by Allfield. The sprint up to the A49 was reasonably quick and I got home feeling really exhilarated. 

23.9 miles at 14.7 mph average. The slight increase in average speed over my previous quick ride doesn't really express how much better the bike felt, which I hope will bode well as I'll be using it for my longer rides when the weather turns wintery. No photos from this one.

----------------

*Monday: * After success with the Hawk I really wanted to try out a similar adjustment on the Raleigh. I got it out and set off to do the same route. The weather was more blustery but progress was decent, although I had some more adjustment stops as the feel wasn't quite what I'd hoped.

I'd made reasonable progress by Longnor then I picked up the tailwind, which was great and I got along at some good speeds, although having to stop for a lorry coming the other way didn't help. I knew the tailwind must be good when I got up the climb to Frodesley at about 16mph, catching and passing another rider on the way. The gentle descent to Acton Burnell was great too with 24 mph showing for a lot of it. Unfortunately I had to stop for vehicles twice more before reaching the village and again when I got there. Approaching Cound Moor I had to stop for a car right at the bottom of the dip here which was a pain as I'd usually be able to carry the momentum up the climb the other side. It was starting to feel like everyone was out to stop me getting a fast ride in.

I expected the wind to be helping on the way to Harnage but it didn't feel like it. The flag at Cound was unchanged from Saturday. The run up to the A458 and into Cross Houses felt harder than I would have expected then I turned towards Berrington and it felt like I just ran out of energy and couldn't keep the momentum up. Lyons Lane felt ponderous this time and although the speed was fairly decent for the blustery conditions on the run up to the A49, I just wasn't feeling the love anymore.

23.9 miles at 15.3 mph average. Still fairly respectable but I just felt disappointed with how everything went. I later found out that the wind had been gusting to 29mph while I was on the road - that may have something to do with it.





Just the one snapshot from this ride: Lookin towards The Wrekin from near Harnage.

---------------------------------

*Yesterday: *I had a ride with my brother and @gavgav planned for late afternoon but I still wanted to get the Raleigh right, so took it out after lunch to reassess the adjustment and try it out. The shorter version of the Acton Burnell loop this time and I did think about riding it clockwise to make a change but, on heading out into a brisk breeze, thought that I'd have longer into the wind doing that due to the odd shape of the loop.

The riding position felt reasonable but I stopped for another tweak shortly before Condover and was happier with the comfort after that. With legs feeling tired from the previous ride I couldn't push up the hills like I'd hoped but the speed was fairly good nevertheless and none of the muscles felt overly strained. I had to stop for a taxi on the lane to Longnor but my early feelings of frustration were dissipated by the friendly wave of thanks and smile I got.

After Longnor I picked up the tailwind as on the previous rides and although I didn't get swept along as fast this time I was doing alright. I carried on through Acton Burnell and headed for Pitchford and Cantlop - the long gentle descent was great, with speeds in the mid 20s showing by Pitchford and a maximum of 31.6 in the dip by the hall. The climb to Cantlop was nothing special but the descent back to Condover was fairly good and I enjoyed having a decent tailwind for the run back to the A49.

Just over 17 miles at 16.1 mph average. I'm happy with that and importantly the legs felt good afterwards. We'll see how I get on with future rides. Again, no photos from this one as I was too busy concentrating on .

Unfortunately, as Gav has already reported, I didn't make it to the later ride. About 45 minutes before we'd arranged to meet up I had a migraine come on, so wasn't in a fit state to ride again. The head is still feeling quite achey while writing this more than 20 hours later.


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Oct 2022)

Out on the Tricross after work. I met up with David & Suzanne at Wighill church for another ride into the night. Similar to my usual ride except we looped out to Hillam & Monk Fryston for a change. Properly dark when we got home, I don’t know what it is but there’s something exciting about night rides😁
37.4 miles with an average of 16.7 mph.


----------



## geocycle (27 Oct 2022)

Had some time in the bank from work so trusted the weather forecast to get out today. Got drenched, but it was warm, light winds and fun! Headed up the eastern flank of the Lyth valley, through Brigsteer, Underbarrow and up to Crook before crossing the main road to Staveley. Had an early lunch at Wilf‘s and assured myself Wheelbase had nothing to tempt me. Then did a loop of Kendal up Meal bank and Oxenholme before heading home. It stopped raining in the afternoon so was pleased to squeeze my socks and tip the water out of my shoes. 103 km or 64 miles with 1400 m of climbing, and of course wet miles count double!

just the one picture today close to Staveley.


----------



## wafter (27 Oct 2022)

This week has, on paper at least been a good one for cycling.

There was the 6-7 mile client visit on Monday then a 7-8 mile pre-pub ride around the city on Tuesday - supposed to be a sedate one but I ended up in an impromptu race with a tall bloke on a Rohlhoff-equipped hybrid - hello if you're anyone on here 

Yesterday I met a mate in town after work; was pretty exhausted by this point (due to general life crapness) however it was something we both needed and added a further 7-8 miles onto the week's tally.

Finally, today I awoke too early / after too little sleep again, but a necessary trip to the shop on foot highlighted to me how nice the day was and while I couldn't quite be arsed to go out on the bike just for the sake of it, I needed sausages so figured now was as good a time as any for the first two-wheeled trip to the butchers.

The trip out would have been a little over 10 miles via the most direct route, however that's on a nasty, fast, often poorly-sighted A-road so I elected for the longer but more scenic route round the back roads which added about 30% more distance.

Feeling pretty knackered already I told myself it was going to be a steady one, and set out on the Fuji with all the practical gear I've gradually accumulated. First impressions were that I was (in a pair of light walking trousers and long-sleeved base-layer) overdressed as I got pretty warm pretty quickly. The weather forecast suggested a 10-20% of rain, and while there were ominous clouds present for most of the journey thankfully it stayed dry.

The mood soured further when, approaching the next village some knobhead overtook me, too close and causing an oncoming car to have to slow down. The stupid woman in said car seemed only concerned by my lack of helmet (from her "point frantically at my own-evidently-empty head" cherades); because my choice of headwear was clearly the most significant problem with the situation 

Out onto smaller, quieter roads and more autumnal beauty was laid bare. I wasn't quite sure where I was going as I'm not too familiar with that part of the world and my head unit's map sometimes fails to differentiate between roads and other, smaller routes such as bridleways.

I did the best I could but probably went out of my way somewhat; progress further confounded by the mostly-against-me SW headwind and some rampant Spaniels on the road at one point.. whose owner was very apologetic but it was no big thing and tbh after being passed by a fairly constant stream of imbeciles in cars I really appreciated at least one person acknowledging that I was actually human / worthy of some basic courtesies.

My first stop en-route was to honor someone's apparent fetish for old-school Bedford vans in a very cotswoldy village I don't think I've ridden through before:







Next up was another vision of rural autumn on an unfamilar road - not that I knew it at the time but preceding a short but sharp dip in the road, that topped out at about 13% and certainly made my already tired legs protest further; although I managed to keep it out of the granny ring..







Once up the other side I was greeted by a sorry-looking phone box, which demanded a picture..







Butcher reached and we had a bit of a chat about the sorry state of things as he packed my meat (); kicked off by my provision of my own containers for the range of meaty delights purchased. Provisions secured safely in the pannier bags I sat and consumed some balanced sports nutrition then pushed on homeward. Apologies - image taken with phone; affording me about as much control over the focus as the British people have over their political future..







On the return leg I took a different route out of the town and found a short "road" I'd missed on the way in turned out to be a restricted byway, which was pleasant.. even if I did have to tread carefully on the wet leaves and mud. At this point I could really feel myself fading so stopped for an apple and some caffeine..







Some bonus church content for those who appreciate such things:







Thankfully the return leg was manageable as I think I got most of the wind on the way out, and I made my way back along a slightly different route; taking me along marked "roads" that actually went through a local estate (toffs and posh chickens, not scallies and shouty dogs) with which I was partially familiar.

It was all pretty tame and the skinny city tyres on the Fuji did fine on the wet but hard-packed tracks and tarmac; while the excellent SKS Longboards did a great job of keeping both me and the bike (largely) dry. It was certainly very welcome to get off the roads and into nature for a bit..






I managed to hit 45mph down a sizeable hill near home; not really trying other than hunkering down into a more aero position and letting gravity and the tailwind do the rest 

On the other side of the valley I finally relented in the face of it's short 12-ish percent climb and pushed down onto the smaller chainring to get myself to the top as by this point I was pretty much running on empty.

As I got back the shadows were long and the temperature dropping; so I was glad I wasn't out for any longer.







Ultimately it was a pretty tame ride on paper at a shade under 28 miles and 1400ft of elevation at 125bpm for around 1500kcal burned and a mean speed of only 11.2mph, but it's really rinsed me out and several hours later I'm still getting that all-over glow and the aches that result from a fair bit of exertion. I am also a bit sniffly so wondering if I'm coming down with something and the ride has just pushed it along a bit...

I don't regret getting out though; having saved around £3.50 in fuel or in this journey's currency probably about two scotch eggs


----------



## gavgav (28 Oct 2022)

Driving home from work, yesterday, with 18.5c on the temp gauge, meant I simply had to get out and enjoy that temperature on the bike. 

I only needed short sleeves on top, but decided to go for trousers, in case it dropped cooler when dark……..I should have gone for shorts, amazing really, felt like a summer evening!!

I set off into Bayston Hill, encountering knobber of the ride, in a Suzuki Swift, who after I’d clearly signalled right and moved out to the middle of the road ready to turn, decided he’d overtake anyway.

The climb up Lyth Hill felt good, even though it was a little into the wind, but the off road section is now very wet and muddy, much more rain and it will be impassable. I mentioned that I’d lost my KOM on long Strava segment up here, last week, but I managed to knock 1 &1/2 minutes off my time today, nowhere near the 6 I need though!

I descended down to Exfords Green, where the Postman was getting his van fixed on the side of the road, new tyre being fitted. I followed the lane to Stapleton, calling at Dad’s for a chat. My Brother and his partner have moved in there for a bit, so also saw them.

I set back out and still couldn’t believe how warm it was, even in the dark. It was so muggy that a damp layer had formed on all surfaces.

On Pump Lane I almost squashed what I think was a mouse, which ran across in front of me. I crossed the A49 without having to stop and then at Gonsal I paused to put on my reflective wristbands, as I suddenly thought that because I didn’t have a jacket on, my arms wouldn’t have been seen when signalling.

I surprisingly had a good tailwind to Condover, as I thought it may had been a crosswind, then along Lyons Lane, but had to stop for traffic in 3 of the most annoying places.

The final section through Betton Abbots and home was pleasant and I arrived home with 15.32 miles done at 12.3mph avg. I really enjoyed that and warm temperatures like that are good for motivating to get out in the dark


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2022)

I extended the commute today, from the usual 900-odd metres to 10k, on the basis I need the extra exercise. This involved following my old commute past my former place of employment, which felt nice if a little odd, and off to the next village down the river, then followed the river back up to work. I fretted a little about being late, but all was well, so I'll probably keep changing routes to wake myself up before work.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Oct 2022)

Yesterday: I was able to get out into a nice autumn afternoon where it was still warm enough for shorts, even for this nesh soul. I took the Raleigh and thought I'd do a loop around the north of the town to make a change from the roads I've done multiple times recently.

To start with I went round the old Shrewsbury bypass to Shelton then Bicton and Montford Bridge. With a southerly wind helping I made good progress but knew I'd have to ride back into it later on so wasn't aiming to push on too hard this time. At Forton I made another small adjustment of the saddle (raised it a couple of mm) as it hadn't felt quite right on the couple of climbs before and after Montford Bridge.

Reaching Little Ness I unexpectedly found closure signs on the road to Baschurch. I thought I'd risk it as it's common for dismounted riders to be allowed through roadworks locally - the closure turned out to be Severn-Trent Water having dug up one of the bridges, so it was very tight for space, and fortunately the workers were accommodating and stopped to usher me through.

From Baschurch I headed south to Yeaton and directly into the wind for the first time this trip, which was quite strong and slowed progress on what is usually a nice fast bit of road. If I'd known about the closure I could have taken a more direct route that would have avoided the roadworks and the headwind - ah, well.

Next up was Old Woods on my way to Merrington. This bit of road is quite undulating but the bike felt fairly good on the climbs, even if I had strained the legs slightly on the earlier ones. The lane I take to bypass Bomere Heath was quite muddy and the two drivers I met along it weren't going to slow or move over for anybody. The bike will be wanting a good clean after this.

Reaching Smethcote Manor I turned into the wind again and was sure it had got stronger since Yeaton. With it being slightly uphill through Plex as well, I made quite slow progress towards Hadnall. I got on a bit better to Astley then, after crossing the A53, had the climbs to Ebrey Hill and round the edge of Haughmond Hill to tackle. Ebrey Hill is not a big hill but the road is straight and exposed to the wind which makes it a mental slog more than a physical one. At Haughton I wondered if setting my saddle more level would make it feel better - it didn't _and _made me notably slower so that got changed back after only quarter of a mile so that I could plod my way up Haughmond Hill.

The descent to Upton Magna was fun despite the headwind then after the village I got along better to Atcham and Cross Houses. My usual route was taken through Berrington, Kingstreet and along Lyon's Lane, then after Condover the run up to the A49 was pretty good with a tailwind.

35.4 miles at 14.3 mph average. I enjoyed that despite it being windy again. Checking the Met Office website later, it _had _got stronger part way round the ride and 18 mph gusting to 28 was recorded which was stronger than expected from the forecast.






At Yeaton.





Astley.





The Wrekin as seen from the top of the Haughmond Hill climb.





Quite a moody sky with the Long Mynd hiding behind a curtain of showers.


----------



## Elybazza61 (28 Oct 2022)

Little shopping trip this morning;


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Oct 2022)

Crazy temperatures here for the end of October – it was 24C when I was in Ploërmel yesterday. Slightly cooler today – “only” 19C – with a bit of rain in the morning. I had a muddy and damp outing on one of my mountain bikes before lunch then I loaded the road bike into the van and drove to Mauron.

Cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to Grancastel (just N of Ploërmel) and back. Popping acorns and trying to dodge conkers – plenty of cyclists and dog walkers around, including a couple of bikers who I always seem to see. I guess they must be on the Voie Verte every day.

52.45km cycled today which takes me to 11,416 km for the year. Still on track to get to 12,500 km in the week before Xmas .. my 70th birthday. That’ll be a big _fête du chocolat_….

On the Voie Verte this afternoon W of la Ville ès Zalos


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Oct 2022)

A slightly earlier Friday finish at work today. My cycling gear had just about dried after this mornings wet.
Fabulous afternoon so out on the Tricross at 3.45pm for an extended commute home.
34 miles with an average of 16.5 mph.


----------



## gavgav (28 Oct 2022)

My 3rd evening ride of the week. Been a long while since I got out that many times after work. It was another very mild one, maybe a couple of degrees cooler than yesterday, so the jacket was donned, but could probably have taken it off once the first few miles were done.

I went through Sutton Farm, to Reabrook and up to Heathgates, where a friendly van driver waved me across the busy roundabout crossing. I followed Whitchurch Rd and then through Sundorne, onto the old canal path.

The roads to Uffington and Upton Magna were really quiet, not a single car seen on the lane. Pelham Rd and the usually busy road to Atcham were also quiet, which was very pleasant.

I paused on Atcham Bridge, where the last of the sun was setting in the distance.




The road to Cross Houses wasn’t so quiet, with lots of rat runners, a few going too fast, before the busy short section on the A458 and then lanes to myself to Berrington and King St.

There were hedge cuttings on the Betton Abbots stretch, which is never fun, but hopefully avoided a puncture, before I was soon home.

16.25 miles at 12.6mph avg


----------



## gavgav (28 Oct 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yesterday: I was able to get out into a nice autumn afternoon where it was still warm enough for shorts, even for this nesh soul. I took the Raleigh and thought I'd do a loop around the north of the town to make a change from the roads I've done multiple times recently.
> 
> To start with I went round the old Shrewsbury bypass to Shelton then Bicton and Montford Bridge. With a southerly wind helping I made good progress but knew I'd have to ride back into it later on so wasn't aiming to push on too hard this time. At Forton I made another small adjustment of the saddle (raised it a couple of mm) as it hadn't felt quite right on the couple of climbs before and after Montford Bridge.
> 
> ...



I’m definitely nicknaming you the “Tinkerman” with your saddle 🤣


----------



## wafter (28 Oct 2022)

Did a lap round the village in the dark to test my new lights. 

Didn't get run over. 

Win. Arguably.


----------



## wafter (29 Oct 2022)

Scraping the barrel I may be, but following last night's half-cut 1.4 mile jaunt I've continued this week's "ride a day" by popping down to the farm shop for some eggs this morning. Only about 3.7 miles, but again, while cooler and pretty murky it was nicer out than it looked from inside. 

Surprisingly given the recent dearth of eggs I arrived to find four boxes, so snaffled two and left the rest for someone else. After too much to drink last night, a short, crap night's sleep and an early start after I couldn't get back to sleep I feel markedly better for a gentle mosey on the bike. 

This is the sort of day that were I still in Oxford I'd just go out and float about the city, however the thought of doing that around here is decidedly unappealing..


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2022)

Exploring to find a longer route to work, because commuting less than a kilometre turns out to be bad for my immune system.

Life is hard sometimes.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Oct 2022)

11 muddy and hilly miles around home. 23% at the top of a long hill….

https://www.strava.com/activities/8037474081


----------



## Chislenko (30 Oct 2022)

Only a short ride today, went early and did 25 miles.

I am now sat in my garage having my post ride coffee and smoke and the minute I sat down the rain has started lashing it down, so great timing for me but I do feel for the people still out there!


----------



## gavgav (30 Oct 2022)

I was awake at 6:10am this morning, an hour earlier than normal, with the clocks going back. So I checked the forecast and the Met Office were saying 50% chance of light rain from 11am, therefore up I got and decided to head out for the 50k I wanted to do today. A South/South Westerly wind was also on the menu….

It was still mild, as I sat out at 7:40 and enjoyed quiet roads to Meole, Nobold, through Gains Park and Calcot Lane, to Bicton and Montford Bridge. 

I turned off to Forton and then along the lanes to Great Ness. The main thing I’d noticed so far was an unexpected tailwind, considering I was going West! I then crossed the old A5 and climbed up, stopping to take a photo of the Breiddens.






I then descended to Pentre, where the sun started to come out and it was beautiful. A few caravans were still on the site at the Royal Hill, enjoying the last of Half Term.

I was overtaken by a couple of cyclists with SYTRI (Shrewsbury Triathlon) jumpers on, at Pentre and then caught up with them at Melverley, as they’d paused before the bridge and I carried on, into Wales for the short section to Crew Green.

I then joined the main road to Coedway, where the traffic got much busier and I also had a mixture of headwind and crosswind, which considering I was heading North East, made a mockery of the Met Office forecast!

I arrived at Princes Oak and began the tough climb up Pecknall Lane, directly into the wind, which was hard going. Whilst climbing up there I had a good view of the hills towards Welshpool and could see very black skies and a curtain of rain…Considering it was 9:30, I thought to myself that there was no way it would stay dry to 11am….

I crossed the A458 at Halfway House, without a car in sight, very rarely that’s the case and then paused for a chocolate bar in the lay-by, enjoying the sun whilst it was lasting. I pressed on to Westbury and then turned onto the main road to Yockleton and Nox. Again I was struggling against the wind, which was getting more blustery now and the very dark skies were getting closer, with the hills disappearing…..I’m going to get very wet aren’t I, was my fear. Sod you Met Office, had you forgotten to put your clock back on your super computer, before you did your forecast?

I turned off at Nox and joined the lane to Lea, with the first spots of rain starting to fall at 9:50, so I paused and swapped my windproof jacket for the waterproof one, as I could see this wasn’t going to be a light shower. By the time I got to Lea Cross it was pouring down and pretty miserable. I crossed the main road and climbed up to Arscott, then it was down to Annscroft. The Ukrainian flag at Arscott confirmed the wind was now a South Easterly and there was no way it was ever Southerly or anything like any Westerly in it, despite the Met Office persistence that it still was on their app!

I turned North, towards Hook a Gate and the rain got heavier and heavier along there, so I was drenched from head to toe, by the time I got back to Meole. I continued on past the Nuffield and down the cycle paths back towards home, as it dried up for a while.

Once home I got the hosepipe out and gave the bike a much needed wash, finding out at the same time my hosepipe has a hole in it and so got an even wetter foot! I was just about to dry the bike off when the deluge returned and so I hastily put everything away.

Nice to get out early on a Sunday, but that weather was brutal for the last 45 minutes and the forecast hopeless. My waterproof jacket also appears to no longer be very proof!

34.58 miles at 12.5mph avg


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Oct 2022)

gavgav said:


> I’m definitely nicknaming you the “Tinkerman” with your saddle 🤣


You may well do. It's been frustrating because it feels like I'm so close to having this set up just right. A little more tinkering today and it's possible I'm there - I'll see what the next few rides bring.

*Yesterday:* I got my brother out on the bike. He didn't want to do anything too long this time so the obvious solution was another run around the Acton Burnell loop. I took the knockabout bike for convenience and we set out into a brisk headwind (again). He'd expressed a preference to do the route clockwise, which would have made a change but after a couple of miles it seemed clear to me that going round anti-clockwise would work better with the wind direction.

I'd made an adjustment to Doug's bike before the start as he'd mentioned his legs felt strained during the previous ride. By the time we reached Ryton it was clear that wasn't working for him; causing discomfort and he was clearly struggling on the slightest of hills, so I tried something different which he seemed happier with on the way to Longnor. At the crossroads we picked up a tailwind and Doug's speed picked up too so that we were cruising along at the sort of pace I'd expect to do if I were out on my own. The climb at Frodesley slowed him down a bit but then we had the nice shallow descent to Acton Burnell and we were cruising along quite nicely again.

The run to Pitchford was the fastest I've done in Doug's company - we were doing a steady 23mph by the time we got to the village, then it was fast into the dip by the hall and not too shabby up the climb out of it. The climb to Cantlop wasn't bad either.

With Doug going so well I was looking forward to the stretch up to the A49 and wasn't disappointed as we managed a steady 18 to 19 mph to the junction then 17 mph up the hill on the main road. 

17.1 miles at 13.2 mph average. I know we had a decent tailwind but even so, Doug was flying! He has 6 new personal bests on Strava _and _says that he found the bike more comfortable. I really hope this will spur him on to get out more.





Just the one snapshot from this ride: a quick drink and adjustment stop at Ryton.

*Today: * I was able to get out in the morning for a change and took the chance to rack up some miles before the forecast showers arrived. I took the Raleigh and thought I'd go for the route through Atcham, Upton Magna and back through the town centre.

Being out on a Sunday morning the traffic on the A49 was fairly quiet - indeed, I didn't have to stop at the junction as the road was clear at this point. It was windy again and still against me on the way to Condover. I had a stop for yet another tweak on the way to Condover and one more along Lyon's Lane, after which I was content to leave it alone for the rest of the ride.

I had a nice tailwind through Berrington and Cross Houses to Atcham and this time I stuck with the main road to Berwick Wharf en route to Upton Magna. There were a handful of other cyclists about which I aways like to see.

From Upton Magna I took the usual way to Uffington, enjoying getting along quite well, then joined the old canal path into town. The path is a bit on the muddy side now, making me a little glad that I hadn't already cleaned the Raleigh.

Working my way round to Sydney Avenue there were lots of people out with cameras at the weir; looking for salmon jumping as it's the season for it, then further along the towpath I encountered a teenager wearing a hi-viz waistcoat with "Shropshire Shufflers - Marshall" on the back. Another marshall by St. Mary's Water Lane made me think that I wouldn't like to meet a lot of runners on the relatively narrow towpath so I turned and headed up the hill into the town centre. I had been thinking of going this way anyway so it made that decision easy.

There wasn't a lot of traffic in the town centre so it was quite pleasant to ride round to High Street then down to Victoria Quay. I spotted my brother at work but he was busy so I didn't try to attract his attention.

Heading into The Quarry it appeared that the running event (a 10K) had not long started. Most of the runners were doing a lap in the park while the faster ones were headed away along Victoria Avenue in the direction of the weir. I slotted into a gap between groups and followed them along the avenue until I could turn off at St Julian's Friars to head for home over the English Bridge and into the wind through Belle Vue and Meole Brace. I almost made it home before the rain arrived - it caught me when I was just quarter of a mile away.

20.9 miles at 14 mph average. A good ride and I'm glad I got out when I did as the wind is more blustery while writing this.





Climbing up St Mary's Water Lane.





Dogpole with the Lion Hotel at the end.





High Street. Some of the Christmas decorations have already gone up.





The Square. I wonder where the group of cyclists are going to today? The statue is of Robert Clive.





In The Quarry, the runners are off on their 10K.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (30 Oct 2022)

Reasonable weather forecast and a clear diary so off into the Peak.

I had a hankering to try a dead end road which turns into a bridleway and takes you to Roach End, and it turned out to be all cyclable on the road bike, with great views of Tittesworth reservoir and the Roaches. 

From there I was just following my nose, and decided to take the pretty back road through Ramshaw Rocks:






Then decided to head down to Longnor, and took a diversion into the White Peak via Crowdecote and Glutton Bridge. 

By now I was feeling a bit peckish, but the rather brutal climb of Hollinsclough Rake stood between me and lunch at the Flash Bar cafe. The sun peeked out to lighten the views, and excellent pasty and flapjack followed. 

Now the fun started, and I set off once again in sunshine, only for my front gear cable to snap atop the cut across Axe Edge to the Cat and Fiddle. For those who don't know it, this would be an excellent candidate for "most exposed road in the entire Peak District", with absolutely no shelter and over 500m altitude. 

No matter, I always carry a spare and set about replacing it. It started to rain. I decided not to rush, but stay methodical. It turned into an absolute torrent, water pooling in my waterproof socks. Still, I maintained my Zen calm. The wind gusted stronger, and now hail pelted down. Somehow, fingers completely numb, I got it sorted and set off home. 

By the end of the descent, via Lamload and Deadmans, the sun was back, and fingers started to return to feeling. 

A tad over 50 miles, a tad under 1800m climbing.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Oct 2022)

One way and another no bike wheel had turned since last Saturday and shopping duties for the ebike today. After two predictable stops, for a right turn and a set of traffic lights, a third for another right turn was overcome by a bus driver kindly flashing his lights. So the ride continued autumn colours in evidence 




and thereafter in a fortunate manner with all the normal and the less normal points where a stop would occur passed through non-stop to reach Sainsburys where the spend of just £3.53 occurred, itself aided by 58p of Nectar price discounts.

Then via Panhandle Park




where the barriers at either end had been adjusted and now straight handlebars fit through without needing waggling through while otherwise stationary, to reach Morrisons and the slightly greater spend of £5.52 aided by £4.38 of card / voucher discounts – get the feeling the 38p bit might have been why one £1.50 voucher squealed but the assistant put it through anyway but then a similarly priced voucher did the same on a product that was clearly priced more without any other discount.

Back via the Starbeck branch, here approaching Bogs Lane bridge; beyond which is the section the road bike normally uses




with just three predictable stops.

9.96 miles with 555ft of climbing.


----------



## cyberknight (30 Oct 2022)

Big turnout today as yesterdays rides were canned due to weather , a very mixed bag and only one guy wanted to do my longer faster paced ride so we decided to join the others for a "shorter" ride to Fradley junction and then as we live in the same village we did a bit extra to make the metric century for the day.
Minor mechanicals as my multi tool fell out of the saddlebag and knocked my mudgaurd off its attachment so i have cable tied it on to stop it coming undone and another rider had his snap on a pothole so we managed to break off the snapped part so he could continue to ride .


----------



## Spiderweb (30 Oct 2022)

Out on the Tricross at 9.40am with David & Suzanne from our village. We rode the 5 miles to Wighill church to meet up with Simon & Liz who had cycled from York.
We cycled to Prologue Cycles in Harrogate for coffee and cakes… lovely!
Damp roads but a decent day, 44.8 miles with an average of 15.6 mph.


----------



## Saluki (30 Oct 2022)

I went out for a short ride today. Only 11 miles but it was good. Same route, more or less, as yesterday. Just across to an area of Norwich called Mousehold and cycled through the trees on what used to be a road and now a cyclepath and then along what used to be a mud track and now a cyclepath. Norwich have done a lot of cycling infrastructure to my happiness but to the fury of many motorists. I rode up to the edge of Rackheath then down alongside the NDR duel carriage way, on the purpose built cyclepath, to Spixworth then came home.
Neither yesterday or today were far. 14 miles on Friday on a different route, but 3 short rides in 3 days was good for me. It’s counteracting some work stress for me.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Oct 2022)

Met office forecast last night : ‘ A dry day, with long sunny spells’. So it came as no surprise to me at dawn to hear the rain lashing down. I honestly wonder why the good folks at the Met Office bother getting out of bed each morning.

Todays ride, a 60 odd miler back to North Norfolk from the Newmarket area. Below, crossing Burwell Lode, 6 miles in.





Then on in the downpour, through Wicken, past Ely and on across the county line into Norfolk and then Denver Sluice.











Then on north and east past Downham Market. Near Great Massingham, I noticed some nitwit has somehow managed to drive into, and knock over the trig point on Peddars Way. The bizarre idiocy of drivers never ceases to amaze.





Great Massingham looking good, especially as the rain finally stopped.






Then on through Rudham and Syderstone to the final mile into North Creake.





66 miles in 6 hours, with a v rare tailwind. I’ve done this ride many times and it’s my quickest yet. Life in the old 54 year old legs yet. Time for a beer.


----------



## wafter (31 Oct 2022)

Wrote off a ride yesterday to try and get on with some work. By the time I was finished it was dark but enthused by having made some progress and it not seeming utterly horrible outside, I popped out for a short loop on the Fuji.

Thanks to a flattering tailwind I ended up in the local town via the largely quiet, peaceful backroads. Usually I avoid the place like the plague, however find myself there quite a lot on the bike.. all roads lead to Rome (or a grotty run-down market town) I guess. I spent a while wafting round the streets, clocking how much it's changed in my absence as the aroma of kebabs and weed hung in the air.

Ten minutes of nostalgia was enough and I made my way back; discovering the full magnitude of the wind, which was now against me. I opted to take more direct route as I was getting cold and had to stop a few villages out form home to put on my cheapo Regatta emergency fleece... it was better than nowt but served to highlight the importance of good techincal fabrics as I was starting to get very clammy by the time I arrived home.

All in all a very sedate 20-ish miles, the 7th consecutive day I've managed to get out on the bike and another win for the Fuji, as I might not have bothered with the Genesis for what I thought was going to be a short, potentially damp ride. 

Definitely glad I got out, however despite the low speed I'd had enough by the end and could definitely feel it in my legs. Perhaps because of the daily rides, cold or just because I'm gettling older and less healthy..?


----------



## geocycle (3 Nov 2022)

Carpe velo! A work meeting was cancelled and last night‘s storm had subsided. First retrieved garden furniture from all four corners then decided a ride was justified by the light winds and sunshine. Headed eastward through Wray to Settle where the Naked Man provided an early lunch. Sat outside enjoying more sunshine and munched my way through a pasty. Crossed the Ribble and took the road up the West Bank through Little Stainforth then west to Austwick and Clapham. The storms had boosted the rivers so went to have a look at the falls before climbing the old road across the shoulder of Ingleborough to Ingleton and home. 104 km or 64 miles with 1065 m of climbing. The unexpected rides are often the best.

photos of Ingleborough, Clapham waterfall and bike offering a scale to Penyghent.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Nov 2022)

Had 2 rides today
Morning for pleasure.
Afternoon, things to do about Glasgow.

North out of Glasgow towards the Campsies.
Back along the canal from Kirkintilloch and over the new bridge on the canal in Maryhill.
I don't like it, at all.


























Afternoon ride was fairly uneventful , city centre bus dodging


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

pjd57 said:


> Had 2 rides today
> Morning for pleasure.
> Afternoon, things to do about Glasgow.
> 
> ...



Camped in the campsite hills during the 2014 commonwealth games and took the train in each day from a funny sounding station.... Milngavie!!


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

geocycle said:


> Carpe velo! A work meeting was cancelled and last night‘s storm had subsided. First retrieved garden furniture from all four corners then decided a ride was justified by the light winds and sunshine. Headed eastward through Wray to Settle where the Naked Man provided an early lunch. Sat outside enjoying more sunshine and munched my way through a pasty. Crossed the Ribble and took the road up the West Bank through Little Stainforth then west to Austwick and Clapham. The storms had boosted the rivers so went to have a look at the falls before climbing the old road across the shoulder of Ingleborough to Ingleton and home. 104 km or 64 miles with 1065 m of climbing. The unexpected rides are often the best.
> 
> photos of Ingleborough, Clapham waterfall and bike offering a scale to Penyghent.
> 
> ...



My sort of ride!!


----------



## pjd57 (3 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Camped in the campsite hills during the 2014 commonwealth games and took the train in each day from a funny sounding station.... Milngavie!!



Auto correct always calls it the campsite hills !

Great cycling area
Milngavie....pronounced Mullguy by Glasgow people.Millguy by locals


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Nov 2022)

pjd57 said:


> Had 2 rides today
> Morning for pleasure.
> Afternoon, things to do about Glasgow.
> 
> ...



Love the fact a cycle shop has its own signage.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Nov 2022)

Started work (at home) early today to get a longer than town centre shopping ebike ride in at lunchtime. The ride did come to an abrupt halt as I noted the motor control unit on the handlebar was dead – the battery can seem to be in place when its actually not fully home so it connects and then becomes discontinued as the ride goes on. 

Getting across both the A61 and the A59 were slow matters with the climb of Chatsworth Grove, aka Humps and a Hill on Strava, between them along with a slightly worryingly halt for a reversing van that transpired to be turning round to go back down the road it had come off. 
Did record a new PR on the Starbeck branch despite four legged potential obstacles 




The path climbing away on the right is NCN67 also on the alignment of an old railway.
Another wait, for a right turn this time onto the A59, over the level crossing and onto Morrisons.

The third encounter with the A59 was more positive, a clear left turn on it with the ebike now equipped with the pannier that had been in my rucksack, although that was more a case of not having enough room in the rucksack with the pannier in it than the quantum of shopping bought. 

The headwind was a bit strong passing the new Lidl which the ebike has yet to visit. Then to a signed cycle route avoiding a busy roundabout so a fourth and final encounter with the A59 at a crossing that I approached hopeful that it was going to go red to traffic only to realise the couple the other side were in deep conversation and not waiting to cross. The lights did however change quite quickly and further on a set of TTLs around a mini roundabout were thankfully set to the side. Only a brief pause to recross the A61.

8.92 miles 502ft of elevation taking the ebikes altitude gain to 62,263ft so far this year.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Nov 2022)

35 miles yesterday testing my thicker insoles which i took out at the cafe stop , yes i know its not really far enough for one but this was only ever a day off cake ride  
I thought my knees were ok with the new pedals but still an issue so today im going to change my cleat set up as it could be that mine make me have the knees to wide now .
Anyroad Newlands farm near hatton has a lovely little cafe in a cabin with nice view across the fields


----------



## wafter (5 Nov 2022)

Eggs from the chosen source remain in short supply, so earlier I resolved to pop down there on the Fuji in the hope I'd catch some before the hoardes had bled the place dry - no such luck.

While not desperate and despite the fact it seems more miserable today and noticeably colder (perhaps made worse by the fact I'm 36hrs into a fast) I appreciated being out on the bike so pushed back west through the village to try my luck at the next settlement.. by contrast the unattended egg stall there had plenty, however under less favourable conditions as they're 10p more at £1.60; meaning correct change is less likely while there's no facility to take change.. so they had to make do with the £1.55 I had and a 5p IOU.

I moseyed back, again thankful for the accessibility of the Fuji allowing me another ride that probably wouldn't have taken place if it had involved putting on the silly shoes and taking the best bike out in the wet. I was also thankful for the pannier as it allowed me to leave my rucksack at home, and thus wear my nice fleece without fear of its back getting bobbled to buggery.

Thankfully I don't think I encountered any muppets today; in stark contrast to Thursday's ride which (in only 3.5 miles) saw numerous close passes and one inconceivably vacuous woman pulling out (admittedly well wide) to go around me right in the face of oncoming traffic, so having to brake sharply and pull back in behind me again..

Only about six and a bit miles but as usual I feel a bit better for having got out


----------



## Jameshow (5 Nov 2022)

wafter said:


> Eggs from the chosen source remain in short supply, so earlier I resolved to pop down there on the Fuji in the hope I'd catch some before the hoardes had bled the place dry - no such luck.
> 
> While not desperate and despite the fact it seems more miserable today and noticeably colder (perhaps made worse by the fact I'm 36hrs into a fast) I appreciated being out on the bike so pushed back west through the village to try my luck at the next settlement.. by contrast the unattended egg stall there had plenty, however under less favourable conditions as they're 10p more at £1.60; meaning correct change is less likely while there's no facility to take change.. so they had to make do with the £1.55 I had and a 5p IOU.
> 
> ...



Our egg machines have been laying poorly if late!


----------



## wafter (5 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Our egg machines have been laying poorly if late!



Yeah, I've been told it's because they're preoccupied with moulting.. while they're bound to slow down as the temperature drops - as I recall was the case when our garden use to play host to the viscious little feathered dinosaurs.

I envy your immediate supply of fresh eggs; if not the mess, grot and rats that typically come with it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2022)

*Monday 31st: * I only had a couple of hours free in the morning so took the Raleigh for a spin round the longer Acton Burnell loop. It wasn't quite as warm as the previous few days so I opted for trousers rather than shorts, but later came to think I'd got that choice wrong.

Since I was setting out at rush hour on the first day after the half term holiday I thought that heading over Lyth Hill would be a good idea to reduce the time spent in the traffic on the A49 - it was really busy and I had a longish wait for a gap.

As with previous rides, it was quite windy so it was a slow ride through Ryton to Longnor, where I expected to pick up a good tailwind but it didn't seem to be helping very much this time to Frodesley and Acton Burnell. It was pretty uneventful on my usual long way round to Cound, where the flag of Turkey was flying this time.

I thought I'd take the road towards Pitchford then Cantlop this time to return to Condover and I finally picked up the hoped for tailwind for the dash up to a now much quieter A49.

23.6 miles at 14.8 mph average. A bit of an effort but it was good to be out.

Just the one snapshot from Lyth Hill this time:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2022)

*Yesterday:* The mild weather at the end of October very quickly gave way to colder and wetter conditions to start November, however Friday looked promising to get my challenge ride in for the new month so I got the Raleigh cleaned and prepared for an early start.

I started off shortly before 7am into a chilly but dry and calm morning with the intention of heading out to Lake Vyrnwy as this is my favourite route for the Imperial Century Challenge. I headed round the old bypass to Shelton then joined the road to Bicton (a bit of frost on the grass here) and Montford Bridge. The sun was properly up by Great Ness, casting a nice golden light on everything but causing the issue that it was dazzling the drivers coming towards me.

At Pentre I took the roundabout route past the Royal Hill (met a group of runners just past Cae Howell who couldn't decide which side of the road to move to, but did thank me for having given a ting of the bell) then to Cross Lanes and Maesbrook where I used the main road to reach Llwyntidmon Hall rather than the lane for a change (about the same distance but a little quicker I think) then joined the lane to Waen Wen and Llynclys. So far, so good - the bike felt nice and I'd arrived at my second breakfast stop a little earlier than expected.

Moving on again, I was headed up the Tanat Valley as usual. With there being very little wind at this point I was making good progress. The road was busier than I'm used to but the drivers were well behaved so that wasn't really an issue. There was a policeman with speed gun at Pen-y-bont Llanerch Emrys but I wasn't going quick enough to attract his attention - some of the other road users may have done though.

The wind started to pick up once I'd passed Llangedwyn which slowed me down and suddenly made the riding feel much more of an effort. I relaxed the pace but it did worry me a bit that I should be feeling this fatigued before getting to the serious hills. The first big climb comes between Pedair Ffordd and Penybontfawr and didn't seem too bad but the legs were reluctant to get going again after my drink stop in Penybontfawr. Plodding up the Hirnant Valley I found a sheep snoozing in the middle of the road - there obviously hasn't been much traffic along here  then the climb at the end wasn't as bad as I'd feared and I could enjoy the descent to Llanwddyn. The final gentle climb to the dam was a little slow but the view up the lake is always worth it.

I had my elevenses stop here beside a sign warning that the road around the lake is going to be closed from next Monday (7th) for two weeks - I'm so glad I've got my ride in before that happens.

The wind was getting quite blustery as I headed round for the first lap of the lake so I took my time and enjoyed the scenery. I'd hoped that I'd have it helping once I'd rounded the north-western end but, as I've learned from previous rides here, the wind here doesn't always come from the direction you'd expect due to the turbulence caused by the surrounding hills.

There were a few people out walking on the lake road but hardly any cyclists this time, and none at the cafe when I got there. On the plus side, I didn't have to queue to get my coffee and I had my pick of the benches outside to sit and drink it at. Having enjoyed that I started my return lap of the lake, with a few photo stops along the way. The legs seemed quite reluctant to get going and as I rounded the end of the lake and found an unexpected headwind I could feel some worrying strains in the muscles. At my next food stop back at the dam I dropped the saddle a few mm hoping that would help but fearing the damage was already done.

It was a cold return down the hill to Llanwddyn, then a slow and steady climb out of the village. When the gradient ramped up as I returned over the big climb I got the first twinges that showed my legs wanted to cramp, so I took it very gently and got up that one alright. I almost returned back along Cwm Hirnant but didn't want to admit defeat so carried on climbing and went via Cwm Fedw as I usually prefer to do. This lane was full of pheasants, most of them flew off at my approach, apart from one that stubbornly stayed put in the middle of the road as I passed - he won't last long I suspect.

Signs of cramp came back on the climb out of Penybontfawr but I made it over this hill without having to stop, then I enjoyed a wind assisted run back down the Tanat Valley - not as quick as I have been in the past and having to be a bit careful on all the climbs. Near Porth Y Waen I pulled in to allow a lorry past on a twisty bit (got a toot of thanks) and the right leg cramped properly as I came to a halt - not good. I wasn't far from my next planned stop back at Llynclys so I carried on gingerly and was glad to rest and have another snack and a drink.

Knowing I'd have to be careful for the last 20 miles I took to the lanes and returned the way I'd come in the morning; Waen Wen, Maesbrook, Cross Lanes, The Royal Hill and Pentre. At Wilcott my legs cramped again before I'd even reached the proper climb but fortunately I could pull off the road for another drink and a handful of jelly babies, which helped.

The next climb I wasn't looking forward to comes after Montford Bridge, over to Bicton. It's a long drag and the cramp was back again but this time I was just able to ride through it, helped in part by being distracted on seeing a cyclist walking his bike a bit further up the hill. When I reached him I asked if everything was okay and got the answer "It's cold innit." I carried on and he came riding past me shortly afterwards but ran out of puff just before the crest so I overtook again. He then came past on the downhill until he ran out of gears (mountain bike) and I slipped past again - I've got 99 miles on the clock, my legs are shot and here I am racing with a teenager.

The speedometer clicked over to 100 miles in Bicton and I decided to stay on the road to Shelton as there was less traffic than I was expecting for this time on a Friday afternoon. I got onto the cycle paths as soon as possible in Shelton and trundled along, enjoying the fact that the traffic was starting to grind to a halt and I was now quicker than them.

There are a couple of short but sharp hills which I just about managed alright, then the last gentle drag to home.

105.28 miles for the day at 13.1 mph average. I had really hoped I'd fixed the cramp problem. On the other hand, the saddle stayed comfortable all ride so I've got something right at least.





Not quite as picturesque as last time but still a pretty scene as the sun comes up at Montford Bridge.





Nice morning light as I head to Great Ness.





Jumping ahead; a nice autumnal look in Cwm Hirnant.





The classic view on arrival at Llyn Efyrnwy.





Riding round the head of the lake.










The lake level has recovered a bit since I was last here but still hasn't reached the boathouse and slipway.





View of the dam from the boating centre.





On my return lap of the lake.





Last view before I have to head for home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2022)

Main ride today was racing Tinybug to an activity afternoon with the local "Royal Rangers" (Similar to scouts) to shoot bows and cook things on fires in the rain. As we are very late and I only had the Bakfiets I was very thankful that it wasn't too far or very hilly to get there.






Still we made it, and avoided being impaled by an arrow...


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Nov 2022)

Quick trip between the rain showers to do some shopping; essentials of course ,and Waitrose currently has a 6 bottle offer on;


----------



## wafter (6 Nov 2022)

Some epic rides again folks; with some of the images posting doing a fantastic job of making the scenery round here look decidely ordinary..


Another super-boring one with no pics...

This morning saw me straight out of bed and onto the bike in search of the usual eggs. It looked murky outside but by the time I'd dragged myself from my warm cacoon it was still grim but the fog had cleared, and I welcomed the chance to push the envelope of the conditions I'm comfortable riding in / develop a decent collection of gear to cope with said conditions.

So, out again on the Fuji - taking no chances with lightish gloves, Merino base layer, cheapo Regatta fleece, thin craghoppers trousers and my very well-worn pair of Scarpa shoes. Since I'd toyed with the idea of going further than just the farm I took my Osprey rucksack (that contains all the cycling things) and one Orlieb pannier bag to house the precious; should the universe see fit to allow me some.

Got to the farm to find two boxes of eggs and bought them both; which may or may not make me a terrible person... although in my defence I won't get the chance to get down there again until Thursday so everyone else can have a fair crack of the whip in my absence.

Eggs sorted I pressed on east to the next village and down a reasonably-appointed bridleway. Long story short I ended up doing a reasonable anti-clockwise loop; getting a little caught out by the prevailing southerly wind as well as my inevitably post-fast low blood sugar (fast was broken last night after 48hrs with maybe 800kcal of food, today's ride was a pushing double that). The latter half of the ride was definitely less fun than it should have been, but I pressed on knowing that it's good to push the body past its comfort zone - something I really don't do enough.

Thankfully it stayed dry but there was plenty of damp on the roads and I sullied the Fuji a bit more with a very ginger ride down a muddy / grass bridleway; which was pretty much the limit of what the tyres were cable of handling, with a few slippy moments. As great as the mudguards are I now have quite a bit more of the countryside stuck to the frame and fork, thanks to the thick, sticky mud here and really thin mobile stuff picked up on a faster section passing a construction site.

Upon arriving home the final numbers were a little under 27 miles and 1200ft at 10.8mph and 130bpm for just under 1500kcal burned. I was absolutely wrung out by the time I got back, but feel a lot better now for a shower - physically knackered but mentally pretty level - which is most welcome. I'm also somewhat smug for having got out at all as it's now practically dark outside and the rain's lashing down..

Grateful for this nice fusion of utility and leisure riding, and yet another trip I'd probably not have undertaken were it not for the Fuji


----------



## cyberknight (6 Nov 2022)

very foggy early on so the club ride was canned , took the chance to rest the knee


----------



## Spiderweb (6 Nov 2022)

Out on the Hewitt Chiltern at 9.30am for a ride out to Cawood, Thorpe Willoughby, Birkin (Cafe stop), Fairburn Ings, ledsham & Sherburn in Elmet. Filthy roads but a great ride out.
38.2 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Nov 2022)

In search of a cheap Kenco tinned coffee, always seems to on offer somewhere but discovered this morning that at the Co-Op had ended so a look at the supermarket comparison in the tools of the Latest Deals app, and I also had a ride to Waitrose. No sooner than I was ready to set off than a bit of drizzle fell but that quickly stopped. The road works had ended, which previously forced such rides onto the same old route used for other town centre(ish) rides, so via a signed cycle route along a narrow path and looping round to the end of cul-de-sac, assuming correctly there were no surprises lurking under a thick blanket of leaves over the grasscrete that forms an emergency exit from that cul-de-sac. Ahead I saw a group of MTBers and caught them on the climb up from the golf club, one opting to zig zag and thankfully stayed on the zig as my ebike growled pass.




This was the point where the roadworks had inconveniently sited a temporary traffic light rather than round the bend at the foot of the 1 in 5. Beyond I divert briefly from the signed route as that does an acute turn onto another steep climb invariably meaning you end up way across the middle of road on the turn. Routes merged and headed downhill towards the Royal Pump Room; the two cars are following the 2019 UCI circuit which eventually looped round to the road on the left.




Slowness then crept in with a tailback from a zebra crossing and waiting for the green cycle to cross the northbound A61. After that comes a right turn onto the southbound A61 to access Waitrose and I obviously need to cycle even slower than I did to avoid a wait at at that second set of lights.

Coffee acquired and skys briefly were bright, but then it started raining so it was a damp if not soggy end to the ride back along the more cycled route.

5.42 miles 346ft of elevation.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2022)

13 muddy mountain bike miles around local lanes, though it was dirty enough to be off road!

I got caught up in the local commuter traffic…





It took 10 minutes wait before the stragglers were in!

I was very lucky with the weather. There have been some fierce and prolonged showers here today. I think the dry spell is over!




































https://www.strava.com/activities/8078212443


----------



## GeekDadZoid (6 Nov 2022)

It's my Uncles funeral tomorrow and my wife had arranged to take the kids out today to give me some head space, so I got up as the sun rose and headed out for a ride.

I wasn't really feeling it, but set off aiming for the Clarion House up near Pendle. The weather and my legs didn't really agree, so I settled for a ride up to Accrington and back, pretty boring but actually the most I have climbed in one ride so it was decent practice, took some Bridleways which really slowed my down, but gave me chance to observe the world.

Someone shouted at me for scaring them as my brake squeaked as I was passing them at walking pace. She said, "You need to use your bell" I pointed out I had rang it a number of times and said "excuse me please" but hey ho, what can we do.

I made a mechanical error the other day when cleaning the rear wheel and brake pads, I must have forgotten to reseat the return spring on one of the arms on the rear, this had been dragging all the way and I noticed about 20 km from home, I just thought the noise was mud 🤦 probably didn't help with the hills.

New pads to be ordered as it's worn it past the limit, which is annoying, but lesson learned.

Turned out to be just what the doctor ordered though.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

Steady away along the canal to silsden, up over the moor to Addingham, up to Bolton Abbey, back to Skipton and home to Baildon on the winter bike, good to be back on the bike, but the spa saddle isn't too comfy!
Just to show ColinJ and his mates I have a heavy steel bike!!!!


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Nov 2022)

After a bit of gardening decided to pop out for an hour or so as no rain forecast for around hereto and behold it started raining as I left the house.

Still a damp but nice loop around for 30k on mud strewn fen roads on the All Road with the 650's on for the first time with Rene Herse tyres; no slides and felt sure-footed despite the conditions.

Damp and dirty Stayer at the end;






Not the quickest by a long stretch but keeping things easy with the knee issues at the mo;

https://www.strava.com/activities/8081769436


----------



## a.twiddler (7 Nov 2022)

*2/11/22*
No pictures today, a utility trip only. No epic adventures today.
The car has had recurring overheating problems which could not be fixed by local independent garages. It ended up at the main SEAT dealer in Crewe. Today I got the call to say it was ready. Having taken Mrs T to Stoke for the last week including this morning on the long suffering Honda (Stoke and back twice daily, 84 miles) I decided to use the bike/train option to go and collect it. I checked the Brompton over, ordered the ticket online, printed it out as extra insurance, then set off to the Station. It was very windy with intermittent showers and the threat of more rain. I started off on the big ring and had a following wind and a downhill most of the way. Carefully negotiating the leaf strewn path at the bottom of Weaver St I crossed over the river bridge, reached the A54 then crossed over for the short sharp climb up Station Rd. Surprisingly, I made it most of the way up it on the big ring. I got off and walked up the last 30 yards as there didn’t seem much point in doing the greasy finger downchange only to have to upchange again at the top. Maybe it’s time to put the front changer fitting project into action.

Once on Station Rd the helpful following wind assisted me again. I was passed in the opposite direction at intervals by three younger chaps on electric bikes, all with mid drive motors. There are always utility cyclists about round town but not usually electrified. I continued along the undulating road to the roundabout with the A 54, then across to the station car park. I found the ticket office closed so went straight to the footbridge and struggled over to the opposite platform. Maybe it would have been easier to fold the bike before carrying it over but I was concerned about being caught mid fold by the train arriving, then having to carry a partially folded bike over the bridge. As it transpired, there was plenty of time to fold the bike and get everything shipshape before the train arrived. When it came, I headed for the door with the bike symbol and found plenty of space. I was surprised by the height of the step from the platform to the door. Once aboard I plonked it down and used a fold down seat next to it. 8 minutes later we arrived in Crewe, courtesy of Northwest trains

Out onto the platform, into the passenger lift then through the ticket barrier. All self service, though there were station staff about. Into the entrance, unfolded the bike then along the cycle way alongside Weston road, and shortly afterwards at the car dealer’s.

Once the paperwork was sorted, the bike was folded and put in the car, then off to Stoke to pick up up the missis. A quick and easy trip. Every time I use the Brompton for multi mode trips I'm impressed how well adapted it is. About 4.5 bike miles total.


----------



## John Shingler (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## EltonFrog (8 Nov 2022)

John Shingler said:


> View attachment 667309



Good job that gate is locked.


----------



## geocycle (8 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> Good job that gate is locked.



Indeed, looks like someone has taken offence.


----------



## theloafer (8 Nov 2022)

old back problem had me off the bike the last 2 weeks  . monday i felt a lot better sso popped out for a short spin round local lanes only 20 miles but all was good and was great to be out also noticed bike reached the 7000 miles marker 





















today i was still feeling ok so off out again only to see a old mate round trip of 26 miles and returned in good health


----------



## Jameshow (9 Nov 2022)

Short ride along the LLC canal with a client. 
On my winter bike!


----------



## ianbarton (9 Nov 2022)

I


a.twiddler said:


> *2/11/22*
> No pictures today, a utility trip only. No epic adventures today.
> The car has had recurring overheating problems which could not be fixed by local independent garages. It ended up at the main SEAT dealer in Crewe. Today I got the call to say it was ready. Having taken Mrs T to Stoke for the last week including this morning on the long suffering Honda (Stoke and back twice daily, 84 miles) I decided to use the bike/train option to go and collect it. I checked the Brompton over, ordered the ticket online, printed it out as extra insurance, then set off to the Station. It was very windy with intermittent showers and the threat of more rain. I started off on the big ring and had a following wind and a downhill most of the way. Carefully negotiating the leaf strewn path at the bottom of Weaver St I crossed over the river bridge, reached the A54 then crossed over for the short sharp climb up Station Rd. Surprisingly, I made it most of the way up it on the big ring. I got off and walked up the last 30 yards as there didn’t seem much point in doing the greasy finger downchange only to have to upchange again at the top. Maybe it’s time to put the front changer fitting project into action.
> 
> ...



remmber


a.twiddler said:


> *2/11/22*
> No pictures today, a utility trip only. No epic adventures today.
> The car has had recurring overheating problems which could not be fixed by local independent garages. It ended up at the main SEAT dealer in Crewe. Today I got the call to say it was ready. Having taken Mrs T to Stoke for the last week including this morning on the long suffering Honda (Stoke and back twice daily, 84 miles) I decided to use the bike/train option to go and collect it. I checked the Brompton over, ordered the ticket online, printed it out as extra insurance, then set off to the Station. It was very windy with intermittent showers and the threat of more rain. I started off on the big ring and had a following wind and a downhill most of the way. Carefully negotiating the leaf strewn path at the bottom of Weaver St I crossed over the river bridge, reached the A54 then crossed over for the short sharp climb up Station Rd. Surprisingly, I made it most of the way up it on the big ring. I got off and walked up the last 30 yards as there didn’t seem much point in doing the greasy finger downchange only to have to upchange again at the top. Maybe it’s time to put the front changer fitting project into action.


I remember cycling up StationRoad as a young boy on my first bike. A friend of mine's mother worked at the Brine Baths on Rilshaw lane, so we got in for free. The joys of swimming in an outdoor pool which almost never got above 65F . Sadly the brine baths were shut down some years ago.


----------



## footloose crow (10 Nov 2022)

*10 November Determination required*

When I was at university we were taught about 'geographical determinism', which is basically that the culture and success of a community or nation can be determined by the geography of that region. The climate, the soils, the availability of raw materials, the ease of access to other regions for trade, confer either advantage or disadvantage to any society and thus its success or failure. What has this to do with todays ride? Patience.....

The lanes here in Cornwall are incised into the land and overhung with oak, ash and beech all of which grow prolifically in our damp but mild climate and which drop that proliferation in the form of leaves onto the lanes....where they form a rich deep mulch of wheel spinning, gear clogging, bike dirtying, skid-iness. Our position as a thin finger of land reaching far into the untamed and somewhat wild Atlantic means there are gales most weeks in the winter, sometimes three a week, accompanied by heavy rain. The ancient rocks of Cornwall, cut through over the aeons by fast flowing streams, mean that every lane has its ups and downs and arriving at sea level and then having to reclaim the height lost almost immediately can be wearying. Actually it is wearying. Especially when its raining and the wind is against you.

This means that cyclists in Cornwall - or 'people that use bikes' to use the new term - are geographically determined to be either superhumanly strong and fit or broken chested, skinny legged moaners and groaners who resent every winter ride. Determination is required.

Or sometimes one can surf the determination of others and so at 8.40am this morning I met some other more determined people who cycle, at a roundabout in Truro and followed them on a mystery tour of south Cornwall. I thought there was a plan but it turns out that everyone else thought that too and we were all convinced we were following each other. So it was a wriggly route that backtracked, was unsuccessful at avoiding the steepest hills and had no over all theme except for a search for a cafe with cake at some point. It wasn't cold but it did rain. The wind blew sideways and against us but never behind. There were hills. We skidded on some bends.






We cycled to a boatyard to look at Dr Dave's yacht. We went to Mylor via a long 15% hill because I said I had never been up it. I didn't want to go up it but as everyone else did I had no choice. We went to Falmouth because we could see it across Falmouth Creek from Flushing but the ferry wasn't taking bikes. From Falmouth it seemed logical to everyone but me that we should now find more hills and loop around the moors where it would be wetter and windier - which it was.






_*This isn't Dr Dave's yacht. It is a dinghy full of water because the owner of it has lost heart and believes it will never be nice enough to go out again. I know how he feels. *_





*Yes that is Falmouth over there but there is some water in the way. Lets re-climb the steep hill we just descended to get to this point and go there next...*





*The bike blew over just after I took this picture. This is a holiday beach in Cornwall. *

I was very pleased to get home. I said to everyone that I was looking forward to the next ride - I was lying. It will take me a day to clean the bike.

Turns out I am not very geographically determined after all. But then 'geographical determinism' has been debunked as a theory for fifty years or more.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Nov 2022)

I do love your write ups @footloose crow ,superbly written


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Nov 2022)

I too enjoy your write ups @footloose crow . Your writing style reminds me in may ways of Jerome K Jerome, in particular the sentence about everyone thinking that someone in the group knew where you were all going. smashing.


----------



## footloose crow (10 Nov 2022)

Thank you @EltonFrog. It is sadly the case that many of my group rides are a haze of confusion and misunderstandings. I shall treasure your literary comparison....it has also made my wife choke on her tea.


----------



## geocycle (10 Nov 2022)

“But who wants to be foretold the weather? It is bad enough when it comes, without our having the misery of knowing about it beforehand.” 
― Jerome K. Jerome, Three Men in a boat….


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Nov 2022)

I watched the BBC weather forecast the other evening and they mentioned lots of warm air coming up from the Azores – overnight temperature of 15C in northern Scotland etc. Well – that warm air must have taken a big detour around Brittany because it was misty and cold (only 6 degrees) when I stumbled downstairs this morning to make coffee. The mist was still hanging around when I left Mauron and headed south on the V3 Voie Verte. Not sure where I was going but I wanted to get at least 50km under my belt to stay in the 2022 HMCAM challenge. It was a public holiday today and I was expecting hoards of people on the Voie Verte but the cool, misty weather must have put them off. A few cyclists, a couple of dog walkers, some ramblers and one jogger were all I saw by the time I passed through Ploërmel.

Down to the Oust and onto the flood plain. Still pretty quiet but it’s lunchtime so that’s normal. Up to Malestroit and then down into the Claie valley where I decided to stop at La Tayée, munch a couple of dates and then start the return leg back to the van in Mauron.

More cyclists when I was heading back but still a very quiet day on Voie Verte. The sun put in a brief appearance when I was near Loyat – but then it had second thoughts and hid behind the clouds again.

82.9km cycled in 4 hours 47 mins .. a sedate pace that suited my mood today.

Autumn colours on the river Oust, looking towards Montertelot






A view of the Claie valley – still claggy in the afternoon






The Voie Verte near La Tayée


----------



## gavgav (11 Nov 2022)

The rain finally relented to allow me the chance to get out for my first ride in November, after work. A remarkably warm evening, which only required a t-shirt on the top layer, never done that before in this month.

There was still a keen south/south easterly wind, which blew me along nicely to Reabrook and Heathgates, before I turned down through Castlefields and to the weir. The river towpath was fairly quiet and for the first time in months, the Severn is looking fairly high in its banks.

The quarry was quiet, other than a few runners, dog walkers and a lad pushing his mate in a shopping trolley….as you do 🤪! I crossed Porthill bridge, for what will be last time until well into December, as they’re closing it for some refurbishment work and climbed up Porthill.

I then followed the cycle paths to Shelton and turned into the stiff wind, which slowed me down through Bowbrook, along Mousecroft Lane into Nobold and through Meole village.

Arrived home with 12.75 miles on the clock, at a leisurely 11.6mph avg. Saving the legs for something a bit longer tomorrow and then much longer on Sunday.


----------



## Spiderweb (12 Nov 2022)

Out on the Tricross for a ride to Prologue Cycles in Harrogate for lunch and a new bottom bracket fitting.
63 miles with an average of 16 mph. November Gran Fondo ✅


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Nov 2022)

11 miles. A bit of road and a bit of coast path and a bit of bridleway.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8106957074


----------



## wafter (12 Nov 2022)

Following last night's shameful dinner of corn chips and donuts I was rewarded this morning with the usual raft of allergy symptoms; a utility ride seeming infinitely preferable to sitting in the house, inert because it felt like my brain had been replaced with cotton wool 

I instantly felt a bit better just for getting out on the Fuji; chancing it with just the base layer, lightweight trousers, lightish beanie and gloves. While it was initially overcast by the time I'd got to the next village the sun had started to burn through the clouds and warm things up nicely..







A bit further down the line and more blue sky. At this point I inadvertantly acquired a spider from the gate - however upon returning to repatriate it, it disappeared inside my handlebars.. so it looks like I have a new companion.







Onward via the usual route to Sainsburys, where the now-familar dance was performed. While the Fuji was doubtless the most valuable bike in the rack, it was probably also the least trendy / desirable to the scallies so I crossed my fingers that it would still be there when I got back; buoyed by growing familiarity with the process and the fact it'd not been robbed on my previous visits.

Shopping mostly acquired (they were out of 30-boxes of fish fingers, ffs) I packed the bags outside and thought I'd pop down into town and have a mosey around since it was such a nice day. I found the world's largest BHF charity shop, then after committing more time to locking the bike up than I ultimately spent in the shop realised that it only sold furniture (and being the town in question it all appeared to be then-two-grand-now-twenty-pence DFS gash and other mainstream / flat-packed rubbish).

I carried on down to the square, locked the bike up again (cable through the pannier handles hoping the smackheads wouldn't nick my dinner) and checked out another couple of charity shops, to no avail but it was all good.

As much as I despise this town, today it did acquit itself very well with its carpet of orange in the morning's autumn sun. Oddly it had a decidedly cosmopolitan air (probably thanks largely to the Albanain-looking bloke knocking out some decent tunes on an accordian) and tbh were it not so crushingly familiar I think one could have been forgiven for mistaking it for some nice European town. Perhaps the decades of immigration from eastern Europe have helped dilute the fighty-casual-racist element, although I still rode past a few groups of blokes roaming the streets with their suspiciously muscular dogs, tinnies in hand at 11am.

Anyway, from that point on it was out through the grottiest bits of ex-social housing and home along an extended route of backroads, which served to redress the balance of knobheads encoutered since the rest of the trip in had been surprisingly good in this regard. I really, really need to get a damned loud (i.e. louder than that of a car) horn for the bike..








As usual I feel immeasurably better for having got out and don't care to think about the state I'd probably be in now had I remained indoors. I feel like I've learned a little more / pushed the boundaries a bit further (longer in the shop, less anxiety, leaving the bike briefly locked up somewhere public with the bags still fitted).

So far the Fuji's covered about 280 miles in my ownership and I remain impressed with how versatile / competent / complete it feels as a utility bike; offering me so much more in one package than any of my other rides could have done in isolation. That said it still needs a bit more work (including a bell, which I could have used again today..).

Numbers, FWIW: c. 27.5 miles and 1350ft at 11.4mph and 131bpm for around 1400kcal burned.. which should just about offset last night's "dinner"..

Finally, it's nice to note that as of this ride I've so far covered around 1030 miles this year; comparing favourably to around 880 last year which gives me something to cling to as an indication of progress - and again something that I probably owe to the Fuji for giving me an excuse to get out 

EDIT 1: Spider now relocated to the garden after emerging when the bike was indoors
EDIT 2: Friend who used to live in local town says many casual racists have been displaced by imported neo-Nazis.. so yeah - winning/notwinning


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Nov 2022)

Up early and keen to see if I have tweaked enough to make the new bike all day comfy. I went via the train station to see if trains were running in all directions just in case. Unsurprisingly, engineering work yowards the general direction I was going so decided to head in to Canterbury as there is a station there as well and only a pleasant five mile ride with the added bonus of possibly seeing a bison let loose in ten acres of woodland. Sadly none to be seen this morning however. After checking trains if I wanted to cut short the ride I headed off on NCN 16 to pick up NCN 17 in Patrixbourne. I always think of the South East as mostly built on but there is some stunning countryside to see. Also there are some very steep hills on the downs, made easy with the duperb gearing of the Genesis, it suits my riding to a tee. I hardly saw another soul, a few cars considerately waited in pull over bays as i approached and said hello to a few cyclists going the other way. Found a farmers market with some excellent cheese and marmite straws for sale snd quickly hoovered up three before continuing on my way. I fell in love with a number of little cottages in the middle of nowhere which i vowed to buy should i ever win the lottery. I eventually came upon the Battle of Britain museum and stopped briefly without going in. Gog had descended and the temperature dropped markedly also the signage got very patchy but i found it again after doing my 'go in a similar direction' looking out for those little blue signs. After saying hellos to more farm animals and more lovely but foggy countryside i entered the outskirts of Dover and headed for the station. I arrived just in time for the departing train Canterbury and lugged the bike over the footbridge while the guard kindly waited. Back in Canterbury I pushed bike through masses of Saturday shoppers at the Christmas market making it busier than nor.it was a bit of a shock having spent the morng hardly seeing a soul about . I found a place that dold wraps, had no queue and never batted an eyelid as i walked in store with the bike to order food to go. I ate in the nearby park before setting off on the Crab and Winkle Way for home. I know this route welm but do like it and always stop at the ancient church for a sit down and chocolate bar. After a brief chat with a couple of cyclists who had a trailer with a dog in I set off on the final leg. As ever Whitstable full of prople who all seemed to have dogs on long leads or running loose and also managing to take up the entire walkway! They mostly ignored the bell tok or dramatically moved out the way like i was going to mow them down. All in alm a lovely ride and the bike was fabulous. So pleased i bit thd bullet and bought it.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Nov 2022)

Astonishingly mild weather continues, and Mrs T indicated a desire for a "hilly ride". Honest!

So off we go into the sunshine and up the Brickworks, other cyclists at the cafe videoing our contraption as we wheeze past. Then Kettleshulme, up Windgather rocks and down to the Goyt.

The climb up from the Goyt is one of the best in the land, reservoir to start, then the woods:






and finally the open moorland, all alongside the bubbling River Goyt.

Eventually the Cat & Fiddle is reached, and we descend Wildboarclough, another lovely road, and then up the rather brutal climb of Meg Lane and views of the Cheshire plain:






Downhill from here to the posh gastropub at Sutton Hall where a proper feed is had, before trundling home through the lanes in the afternoon sunshine. 






42 miles, a tad over 4000ft climbing.


----------



## wafter (12 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Up early and keen to see if I have tweaked enough to make the new bike all day comfy. I went via the train station to see if trains were running in all directions just in case. Unsurprisingly, engineering work yowards the general direction I was going so decided to head in to Canterbury as there is a station there as well and only a pleasant five mile ride with the added bonus of possibly seeing a bison let loose in ten acres of woodland. Sadly none to be seen this morning however. After checking trains if I wanted to cut short the ride I headed off on NCN 16 to pick up NCN 17 in Patrixbourne. I always think of the South East as mostly built on but there is some stunning countryside to see. Also there are some very steep hills on the downs, made easy with the duperb gearing of the Genesis, it suits my riding to a tee. I hardly saw another soul, a few cars considerately waited in pull over bays as i approached and said hello to a few cyclists going the other way. Found a farmers market with some excellent cheese and marmite straws for sale snd quickly hoovered up three before continuing on my way. I fell in love with a number of little cottages in the middle of nowhere which i vowed to buy should i ever win the lottery. I eventually came upon the Battle of Britain museum and stopped briefly without going in. Gog had descended and the temperature dropped markedly also the signage got very patchy but i found it again after doing my 'go in a similar direction' looking out for those little blue signs. After saying hellos to more farm animals and more lovely but foggy countryside i entered the outskirts of Dover and headed for the station. I arrived just in time for the departing train Canterbury and lugged the bike over the footbridge while the guard kindly waited. Back in Canterbury I pushed bike through masses of Saturday shoppers at the Christmas market making it busier than nor.it was a bit of a shock having spent the morng hardly seeing a soul about . I found a place that dold wraps, had no queue and never batted an eyelid as i walked in store with the bike to order food to go. I ate in the nearby park before setting off on the Crab and Winkle Way for home. I know this route welm but do like it and always stop at the ancient church for a sit down and chocolate bar. After a brief chat with a couple of cyclists who had a trailer with a dog in I set off on the final leg. As ever Whitstable full of prople who all seemed to have dogs on long leads or running loose and also managing to take up the entire walkway! They mostly ignored the bell tok or dramatically moved out the way like i was going to mow them down. All in alm a lovely ride and the bike was fabulous. So pleased i bit thd bullet and bought it.
> 
> View attachment 667772
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great afternoon out and the bike looks grand - love the colour scheme and am really pleased to hear you're so happy with it


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Up early and keen to see if I have tweaked enough to make the new bike all day comfy. I went via the train station to see if trains were running in all directions just in case. Unsurprisingly, engineering work yowards the general direction I was going so decided to head in to Canterbury as there is a station there as well and only a pleasant five mile ride with the added bonus of possibly seeing a bison let loose in ten acres of woodland. Sadly none to be seen this morning however. After checking trains if I wanted to cut short the ride I headed off on NCN 16 to pick up NCN 17 in Patrixbourne. I always think of the South East as mostly built on but there is some stunning countryside to see. Also there are some very steep hills on the downs, made easy with the duperb gearing of the Genesis, it suits my riding to a tee. I hardly saw another soul, a few cars considerately waited in pull over bays as i approached and said hello to a few cyclists going the other way. Found a farmers market with some excellent cheese and marmite straws for sale snd quickly hoovered up three before continuing on my way. I fell in love with a number of little cottages in the middle of nowhere which i vowed to buy should i ever win the lottery. I eventually came upon the Battle of Britain museum and stopped briefly without going in. Gog had descended and the temperature dropped markedly also the signage got very patchy but i found it again after doing my 'go in a similar direction' looking out for those little blue signs. After saying hellos to more farm animals and more lovely but foggy countryside i entered the outskirts of Dover and headed for the station. I arrived just in time for the departing train Canterbury and lugged the bike over the footbridge while the guard kindly waited. Back in Canterbury I pushed bike through masses of Saturday shoppers at the Christmas market making it busier than nor.it was a bit of a shock having spent the morng hardly seeing a soul about . I found a place that dold wraps, had no queue and never batted an eyelid as i walked in store with the bike to order food to go. I ate in the nearby park before setting off on the Crab and Winkle Way for home. I know this route welm but do like it and always stop at the ancient church for a sit down and chocolate bar. After a brief chat with a couple of cyclists who had a trailer with a dog in I set off on the final leg. As ever Whitstable full of prople who all seemed to have dogs on long leads or running loose and also managing to take up the entire walkway! They mostly ignored the bell tok or dramatically moved out the way like i was going to mow them down. All in alm a lovely ride and the bike was fabulous. So pleased i bit thd bullet and bought it.
> 
> View attachment 667772
> 
> ...



Which ancient church did you stop at?


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> Which ancient church did you stop at?



The one on the Crab and Winkle Way after leaving Canterbury. Lovely little church as churches go with signs of the bright colours of the inside walls before the Reformation required them whitewashed.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> The one on the Crab and Winkle Way after leaving Canterbury. Lovely little church as churches go with signs of the bright colours of the inside walls before the Reformation required them whitewashed.



In Blean? Cosmos and St Damian?


----------



## gavgav (12 Nov 2022)

Still mild for November, but cooler air than yesterday evening, so a jacket was donned in the murky morning, for todays ride.

I followed the same route up towards Heathgates, as last night. Encountered a prat of a taxi driver, within the first 2 minutes, who was all set to mount an overtake past a learner driver, within 30 yards of a junction, until he eventually saw me coming the other way and made a last minute swerve back. What an absolute clown and I made him fully aware of what I thought of his driving.

From Heathgates I went through Sundorne and along the old canal path, before joining the road at Uffington. Just after turning towards Upton Magna, on a narrow lane, I followed a car past a girl on a horse, who couldn’t have been much more than about 9 or 10, but fair play she knew how to handle that horse amongst traffic.

From Upton Magna I climbed up East Haughmond and then turned down the nice straight to Somerwood and Rodington Heath.I took the bone shaker road back to Upton Magna, with the usual flood not far off being fully across the road. Most Winters see that road being cut off for cyclists and yet the council never do anything about it.

I took the Pelham Road to Berwick Wharf and then the busy rat run to Atcham, crossing the old bridge and then using the road to Cross Houses.

The lanes to Berrington and King Street were free of cars, before I had the wind finally behind me again to Betton Abbots and home.

21.95 miles at 12.1mph avg


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Nov 2022)

EltonFrog said:


> In Blean? Cosmos and St Damian?



Yes I think that's the one.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Yes I think that's the one.



I used to be a choir boy there. 😇


----------



## Mike_P (13 Nov 2022)

Saturday afternoons ride on the Defy was a repeat of its last outing initially. A slightly annoyed initial crossing of the A59 with an ignorant car driver stopping smack across the end of street I was trying to get out – weaved around the back. The suburban stretch of Bilton Lane had a near arch of autumn colour.




At Knaresborough Waterside was less busy.




However the previously slightly quieter than normal retail park on the B6164 was rammed resulting in queuing traffic for it. Variance came with continuing east across the A168 and A1(M), through Cowthorpe and then turning north to Cattal, where the lights on the bridge over the River Nidd for once changed in my favour = a new PR.
Paused for a snack and as the Garmin had refused to detect the cadance sensor deleted it and tried to re-detect – my fruitless spinning of the cranks quickly brought the attention of a passing cyclist.
Continued north getting halted at the level crossing adjacent to the, remote to the village, station, where the gates remain the open by a railway employees hand type.




Non stop across the A59, through Whixley to turn east to the second word ABC of Thorpe *U*nderwood – another place without a nameboard so alternatives sought




North through Great Ouseburn where signs saying the road was closed transpired to be a couple of days premature even so the road seemed very quite.
West into a lowering sun, a quite stretch of A168, back across the A1(M) and through Arkendale to pause to munch on a banana by the duck pond at Ferrensby; the ducks quickly fathomed I was not going to feed them and returned to gliding around the pond.
South down Sandy Bank I thought I had sticking brake only to realise a mudguard had decided to catch. The TTLs remain on Boroughbridge Road in Knaresborough then back across the Nidd on High Bridge, up the hill and along the Starbeck branch.
35.65 miles 1665ft climbed 13.3mph avg


----------



## Jameshow (13 Nov 2022)

I must stop and take more pictures!


----------



## Ian H (13 Nov 2022)

I love the photos posted by folks, and feel a bit embarrassed at sometimes not stopping to take more. Though sometimes progress takes priority. Anyway, I've added an unscenic one here.

S needed her November 200k, so R created a route via Exeter, up to the North coast, across Exmoor and home along the Exe Valley. Two pubs along the way and a pub finish made it a three pint event. It was more a case of chugging round to finish in time than any heroic efforts. Pic is at the first stop (not a pub) in Braunton.

203km in a bit over 13hrs.


----------



## All uphill (13 Nov 2022)

In the mood for a day out and a bit of exercise, so I jumped on an empty train and 23 minutes later I was in Exeter St David's.




That's my bike, now with fatter tyres and wider mudguards ready for Devon lanes.

A new to me route took me up some super zigzag bends up to the University campus. Great bit of cycling infrastructure!

I always enjoy weaving my way eastwards out of Exeter, past allotments and playing fields. The next stretch was not so enjoyable but I arrived safely at Killerton National Trust for a second breakfast.






From here I headed east towards the Blackdown hills, instead of NE to Cullompton. Lots of lovely lanes, buzzards and huge potholes. Glad of the big tyres. Nice conversation with a woman enjoying a solitary cycle after getting fed up with her cycling group that don't take breaks and tell her she needs a better bike.





Eventually I reached Hemyock and struggled up towards the Wellington Monument, with a pause to catch my breath.




I did consider following this track through the woods, but realised I'd probably have ended up lost or broken.






It just remained to cycle downhill to home in the fading light with a big smile on my face.

40ish miles with a fair bit of hills at an enjoyably slow average speed.

4 buzzards, 1013 potholes, several friendly people.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I must stop and take more pictures!





Ian H said:


> I love the photos posted by folks, and feel a bit embarrassed at sometimes not stopping to take more.


Mine, aside from those with the bike in them, are taken off my sportscams video so I rarely stop to take a photo. Having it handlebar mounted does mean often however it has missed what I thought was a good shot due to its lower position.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2022)

15 miles on my mountain bike.
A cracking morning, blue skies, damp roads.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8111765158


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2022)

62 miles in total with 2 others to the Bank House Alrewas for coffee and cake .Misty at the start and the roads were damp but it eventually cleared , glad the cafe had outside heaters as it was very chilly there and inside was packed .
Next week will be one year since my accident that sidelined me for over 4 months and left me with metal work holding my shoulder together .A big shout out toa few close friends who helped me through the dark times of pain with encouragement , a wheel to follow and a kick up the ass when needed


----------



## Donger (13 Nov 2022)

Back on the bike! This hasn't been a good year for me, but there is always hope for a good finish ... then back in the groove for next year. With my wife's heart trouble now well under control and my bad back (from shifting furniture a couple of weeks back) now much improved, it was time to ferret around for my cycling kit, get the bike ready and hit the road for only the second time since July.

What an absolutely glorious day in Gloucestershire today. Mild, windless and sunny. Just how I like it. So I set of for my usual haunts, following the Severn down to Frampton via Elmore and Epney, and throwing in a couple of short detours on the way back.





Great to get back out there in my shorts for a gentle 22 miler in the sun. I suspect my next ride will require a bit of cold weather kit, but I'm chomping at the bit now. Bring it on.


----------



## geocycle (13 Nov 2022)

Astonishing mild weather for November that would have been more at home much earlier in the year. Had an urge for the Dales so headed to Ingleton and then up the escarpment to the Chapel-le Dale road. Fabulous views across to Ingleborough and the karst landscape. Trundled up the road past the Hill Inn and onwards to Ribblehead. Huge groups of walkers gearing up for the three peaks or the stroll to the coffee van. Upward to Newby head and the turn down Dentdale. Was slightly perturbed to see a road closed sign but had an inkling all would be well so rolled downward And downward under the Dent viaduct and then the fabulous ribbon of road along the rock bed channel of the Dee. Lunch in Dent was fruitcake was served with a wedge of Wensleydale. Then the climb up Gawthrop fooled by the unending descent down the emptiness of Barbondale. 100 km or 62 miles with 1250 m of climbing. Wonderful.

pictures of Ingleborough, the viaducts in Ingleton, Ribblehead and Dent and Barbondale.


----------



## 8mph (13 Nov 2022)

Quite a few setbacks to riding at the moment. Fractured wrist 7 weeks ago, followed by a bout of Covid, followed by 5 weeks of physical work. 
I've spent the past 3 Saturdays too wiped out to ride. Managed a 10 mile shopping trip today. My bicep is tingling, thumb and index finger numb. Keeping riding to a minimum, as I'm slightly concerned about nerve damage. Still, I'm pleased to be back in the saddle again.


----------



## gavgav (13 Nov 2022)

A beautiful sunny day in Shropshire, which could have passed for May, with the warm sunshine, but there was a very keen Easterly wind blowing as well. I didn’t get out until midday, as I’d been watching England win the T20 World Cup Cricket final.

I set off to Betton Abbots, safely negotiating the heaving A458 junction and it was immediately clear how strong that wind was, which would be a headwind for the first hour or so of the ride. 

I followed the lanes to Berrington and Eaton Mascott, then Cound Stanks and Cound itself, where I turned off towards the church and paused at the war memorial for a moments reflection on Remembrance Sunday.




The climb up to Harnage was a long old slog into the wind, before a descent and good view of the Wrekin with autumnal colours. I then went straight over the crossroads and more climbing up to Harnage Grange. There were a couple of cyclists in front, who I was very slowly reeling in, but never quite caught them.





Whilst stopped for a chocolate bar, a likely looking character in a blacked out BMW came storming up to the junction and wound his window down, to ask if I knew where Morris’ farm was. I didn’t but said there was a farm about a mile up the road, which I’d passed and he could try there. He thanked me and then wheelspun away up the lane!

I descended to Harley and then turned along the Roman Road, which is perfectly straight for about 3 miles and whilst it had a few cars on it today, wasn’t as bad as it has been. 

Next was Hughley, where I passed a young girl on a horse, with I assume her Brother in front taking the dog for a walk. The youngsters have clearly been out this weekend on horses, which is good to see.

I climbed back up to Church Preen and then joined the road towards Gretton, which is an uphill slog, but at least I had the wind behind me on the worst bit, to Cardington and up the Climb to Comley. The Royal Oak pub looked so tempting for a pint outside in the sun, but the fact I had no money on me meant that was never on the cards.

From Comley, the fast and thrilling descent is always good fun, especially with a tailwind today, before I followed the muddy and wet lane, plus actually water in one of the fords for the first time in a long while, to Longnor.

The lane to Ryton was quiet, just 1 car met, but I was saddened to pass the Fox pub and see a poster in the window saying it has closed permanently ☹️

The lane through Gonsal was busy, due to the Dorrington road being closed for roadworks, then I had quite a wait to cross the A49, to Stapleton and called on my Dad, Brother and partner for 45 minutes.

When setting back out the air had gone much cooler and there was damp feel to it as well, through Exfords Green where there was a herd of goats in the road! They scarpered in all directions when they head me coming.

At Annscroft the flag was blowing from and East/North Easterly direction now, so that was annoying and meant a bit of a headwind at times when I’d hoped for a tailwind back along the main road to Hook a Gate and Nobold.

The legs were getting tired now, after 70 miles in rides 3 days running, following 2 inactive weeks, so it was slow progress through Meole village and home.

34.95 miles at 11.2mph avg and 1900ft of climbing. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Nov 2022)

Definitely not glorious weather in this part of North Yorkshire




c 2pm the damp mist seemed to have given way more to low cloud and the ebike out on a fruitless shopping trip to Morrisons where the shelves were bare of the required item. As a result the ebike did make its first visit to the new Lidl where it had two companions whilst some store cupboard items where acquired. 8.74 miles 452ft of elevation


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2022)

8mph said:


> Quite a few setbacks to riding at the moment. Fractured wrist 7 weeks ago, followed by a bout of Covid, followed by 5 weeks of physical work.
> I've spent the past 3 Saturdays too wiped out to ride. Managed a 10 mile shopping trip today. My bicep is tingling, thumb and index finger numb. Keeping riding to a minimum, as I'm slightly concerned about nerve damage. Still, I'm pleased to be back in the saddle again.



take it steady and dont get to worried about progress or setbacks as it will come back in time and you will look back at what you have overcome will a sense of achievement


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2022)

Three rides to tell you about:

*Wednesday (9th) *- It was a fairly nice day, surprisingly warm for November and dry, but a bit breezy. I was free after lunch so got the Raleigh out and set off aiming for Cardington. It was my usual route to Condover then Ryton and Longnor where a right turn at the crossroads made a nice change. I hadn't had a chance to clean the bike since the ride to Vyrnwy and was a little glad about that as the lanes were on the mucky side, particularly past Green Farm.

By the time I reached Hollyhurst I found myself losing enthusiasm for the road to Cardington so at Comley I changed route and headed through Botvyle to cross the A49 and head through Dudgeley. It was nice picking up the tailwind on the way to Leebotwood and the bike was feeling quite good on the hills after the most recent adjustment so I was enjoying myself. Using this bike rather than the heavy Hawk, the climb up to Smethcott seemed a breeze. I mentioned on a previous ride about a new reservoir having been built near the top of this climb and there was a tractor & trailer leaving it it as I approached. It looks like it _is _a slurry pool - good job the wind was blowing away from me as I passed it.

I had an enjoyable run through Wilderley and a good climb up the hill to Pulverbatch where I'd have the road mostly downhill for a couple of miles or so. I also had the wind at my back so it was a cracking run through Longden Common, Longden and almost to Annscroft where I turned off towards Exford's Green. The decent speed continued even with a crosswind on the way to Hunger Hill. I was going to climb up through Little Lyth but a gap in the traffic presented itself just as I reached the right turn for Condover so I went for what, from here, is the longer but flatter way back via Condover.

27.9 miles at 13.9 mph average. I'm quite chuffed with that average speed as this route is quite hilly. 





At Hollyhurst. I'm headed round to the left here but at this stage was already having second thoughts about going to Cardington.





Having turned off at Comley, the view from the top of the climb. These chaps thought I was bringing them food.





On the road to Botvyle. The light on the hills appeared even better than it's come out in the photo.





Looking back towards Caer Caradoc from near Dudgeley.





Later in the ride, looking towards the Wrekin not long after Wilderley.

--------------------------------------------

*Friday (11th)* - Thursday had been really windy so I hadn't got out as hoped, however I did take the chance to get the Raleigh clean. I was determined to get a ride in on the Friday so headed out in when I was able to in the afternoon using the knockabout bike (Hawk). I thought that heading up to Oaks would work with the gusty wind.

Heading over Lyth Hill at the start it was into the wind and made for some slow progress. I carried on over the rough track across the top then descended on the Annscroft side. Riding through the village a car suddenly backed out of a driveway to my right. The driver seemed miffed at having to stop when he saw me and I got a toot of the horn before he floored it heading for town (I suspect he had hoped for a bit of tyre screech but his Astra didn't have the oomph. ) I just rolled my eyes and rode on.

Reaching Plealey I turned towards Oaks and started the climb. This is quite gentle at first but ramps up later on. I was occasionally losing traction on the damp road surface by Longden Manor then had to pull in a couple of times for cars a bit further up. After passing Oaks I took the usual long way round at Wrentnall, climbing Broom Hill and heading round the back way to Pulverbatch.

With a favourable wind direction it was tempting to repeat the run to Longden from the previous ride but I wanted to do something different so headed for Church Pulvebatch and the long descent to Stapleton - this was pretty good as the wind was still helping and there wasn't much traffic.

After Stapleton I wasn't ready to head for home quite yet so took the lane to Lower Common (lots of building work going on here with at least six houses being built, rebuilt or modified) then the lane to Longden. From Longden I headed towards Annscroft then, as previously, through Exford's Green to Hunger Hill. This time though the A49 traffic was busier so I did go the quieter way through Little Lyth and over Lyth Hill.

22.3 miles at 11.8 mph average. Enjoyed that.





The view from the top of Lyth Hill on my first crossing.





At the top of the Broom Hill climb and looking towards Eastridge Woods.

----------------------------------------------------

*Yesterday* - Doug hadn't been keen to come out with me while the weather was very windy but was happy to come this time. I'd suggested that he could do with trying a hilly ride and he suggested heading towards Cardington so off we went.

We started off riding over Lyth Hill so as to use the A49 as little as possible then dropped down to Hunger Hill and headed for Condover. The traffic was quite busy on the main road so that was a good call this time. We were headed into the wind at this point but it didn't seem to be slowing Doug down too much - the most recent adjustment does seem to suit him.

After a pasue at Ryton we carried on towards Ryton on lanes that had dried quite a lot since I last rode them. Another rider overtook us with ease on the way but we were taking it at a chatting pace. The battery has gone flat on Doug's speedometer and he says that he is enjoying riding more without seeing how fast he is going.

At the crossroads just after Longnor we paused for a drink and while stopped I noticed a cut in the sidewall of Doug's front tyre. It didn't look that bad but, being wary of sidewall damage, I didn't think it was a good idea to carry on with a route that would have some steep descents to come. We turned towards Frodesley instead and I said I'd check the tyre again there.

Reaching Frodesley, Doug wondered if a left at the crossroads would be a shorter way back. It is so we headed that way, keeping the speed down on the long descent into the valley at Row Brook. On the climb the other side, Doug was pulling away from me - I've said before that I think he'd be a really strong rider if he got out more regularly.

Apart from being flagged down by a couple of ladies wondering if we had seen the hunt, it was a relaxed ride back to Condover and up to the A49 (still quite busy).

15.6 miles at 11.7 mph average. Not the ride we had planned but it was good anyway. When we got back I swapped Doug's cut tyre for a hardly worn Schwalbe Marathon I had spare, and also replaced the rear brake blocks. The old tyre was 9 years old so he's had his money's worth even if it did have lots of tread left.





It was a bit of a misty day at the start of the ride.





Not the best photo, but a snap of Doug as we cross Lyth Hill.


----------



## Jameshow (13 Nov 2022)

geocycle said:


> Astonishing mild weather for November that would have been more at home much earlier in the year. Had an urge for the Dales so headed to Ingleton and then up the escarpment to the Chapel-le Dale road. Fabulous views across to Ingleborough and the karst landscape. Trundled up the road past the Hill Inn and onwards to Ribblehead. Huge groups of walkers gearing up for the three peaks or the stroll to the coffee van. Upward to Newby head and the turn down Dentdale. Was slightly perturbed to see a road closed sign but had an inkling all would be well so rolled downward And downward under the Dent viaduct and then the fabulous ribbon of road along the rock bed channel of the Dee. Lunch in Dent was fruitcake was served with a wedge of Wensleydale. Then the climb up Gawthrop fooled by the unending descent down the emptiness of Barbondale. 100 km or 62 miles with 1250 m of climbing. Wonderful.
> 
> pictures of Ingleborough, the viaducts in Ingleton, Ribblehead and Dent and Barbondale.
> 
> ...



Amazing that 25miles to the east we had thick fog all day!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Nov 2022)

I got Doug out on the bike again today.

We headed out with the intention of completing the ride that was foreshortened on Saturday, however it was a misty and murky day and when we got up onto Lyth Hill it was plain that we'd be climbing up into the cloud which wasn't particularly appealing. The backup plan was to do a ride up to Oaks - still hilly but it looked a bit clearer in that direction, so we carried on across the top of Lyth Hill and descended to Exford's Green.

Unfortunately I had forgotten the road we needed to use to get to the Annscroft crossroads was closed for resurfacing. If we had descended on the Annscroft side it would have been fine, so a bit of a rethink was needed. We headed back towards Exford's Green and rode up Long Lane instead - this was probably the way I should have taken Doug in the first place as it's not so steep from this direction. We had to pull in a handful of times to allow vehicles past and at a couple of these stops we were getting bothered by wasps - the unusually mild November is obviously confusing them.

After crossing the Longden road the proper climb to Oaks begins - Doug was pulling away from me once the gradient ramped up again and I had to suggest that he might want to pace himself a bit to save the legs for later climbing.

We headed to Wrentnall next and the steeper climb of Broom Hill. Doug did well here and managed it without stops. Likewise with the next short but sharp climb on the way to Pulverbatch - this one was made slightly more tricky than usual by a slippy coating of mud on the road.

From Pulverbatch we took the undulating road to Wilderley then when I offered a choice of routes, Doug opted for the shorter way back by dropping down to Netley and Dorrington - another muddy lane, which is a shame as it's quite fun to press on down the hill when it's dry.

At Dorrington we crossed the A49 and came across some unexpected road closure signs. Since the only alternative would have been to use the A49 for a stretch we opted to ride through, which was fine as there was plenty of room for us to pass the barriers and no work was taking place at that point.

From Ryton we would have a tailwind for the remaining few miles so we got along well to Condover and up to the A49 again - we got to it just as there was a suitable gap in the traffic so we didn't even need to stop at the junction.

19.1 miles at 10.8 mph average. Doug's Strava says we did just over 1,400 feet of climbing in that distance, which I think counts as reasonably hilly.





The view from the top of Lyth Hill. The Stretton hills would usually be visible in this shot. There was blue sky over towards Oaks though.





Oops, I'd forgotten that road was closed today.





At Oaks.





A few hilly miles further on and we are about to start the descent from Smethcott Common.





The sun is shining on Lyth Hill in the distance.





Another one?! This doesn't appear on the council roadworks site so I don't know what work was being done.





At Ryton and looking towards the Stretton Hills again. This time we can just make out some of the outlines.


----------



## geocycle (14 Nov 2022)

The number of road closed signs is increasing. While that is good if we are getting some roads repaired it is also a lottery for cyclists. Can be fantastic or a complete pain. Yesterday, I passed road closed signs at Ribblehead on the Horton road, felt smug as I wasn’t going that way and then found another closure on the Dentdale road. This as more concerning as there is a massive hill down into the dale and only a few very steep opt out. Fortunately, I didn’t come across any at all.

I’m thinking of starting a campaign that road closed signs have to have a QR code linked to a detailed map and information on whether it applies to all categories of users. There is no single source of information and no way of advising pedestrians or cyclists if they can pass with care.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Nov 2022)

Have come across some where the available passage was wide enough for most cars to get through but the closure signs have to go up if the carriagway is too narrowed - suspect until someone starts digging they do not neccessarily know how wide the closure will get.


----------



## John Shingler (14 Nov 2022)

geocycle said:


> The number of road closed signs is increasing.


Ignore them. Majority are not closed or you can get past at least.


----------



## a.twiddler (14 Nov 2022)

Very rare that you can't get through on a bike. Quite often the signs and equipment are there but no workforce.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

John Shingler said:


> Ignore them. Majority are not closed or you can get past at least.





a.twiddler said:


> Very rare that you can't get through on a bike. Quite often the signs and equipment are there but no workforce.



Also generally a lot safer than dealing with motorists driving too fast on unsuitable roads while looking at the screen on their Navi to see if there's a shortcut.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2022)

a.twiddler said:


> Very rare that you can't get through on a bike. Quite often the signs and equipment are there but no workforce.



And if there is a work force there, more often or not they will let you through if asked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

I'm sure a day will come...






...When this commute becomes normal or boring...






...But today isn't that day...


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Nov 2022)

*23/11/22. Sunny Afternoon Ride to Whitegate.*
Where has this year gone? My dream of retirement being plenty of reading, cycling and motorcycling has been swamped by the reality of jobs to be done, things to do, places to be. Lift that barge, tote that bale. Yes dear. No dear. Three bags full dear.

I recently bumped into an old work colleague while out shopping. Do you remember so and so? Well, she’s dead. And whatsisname? He’s dead. And remember anothername? Found dead in bed. So young, too. And nameless? Had a nasty fall, broke his hip. I began to tune out at this stage. La, la la la la la la. Life is hard enough for some without revelling in their misfortunes. I escaped the blandishments of my ghoulish former colleague, did my shopping and tootled off home. It made me determined to get out on my bike while I still could, as the weather has been mild this week.

In fact I was on the verge of going out a few days ago but something came up. A squirt of oil here, a whiff of air there, so the bike would be ready to go when I was.

After dealing with some of life’s tedious necessities this morning the big moment came this afternoon when I grappled with the inordinate length of the Linear to winkle it out of my cluttered garage. Camera, check. Garmin, check. Assorted snacks and a drink (just in case), check. Tools, check. Pump, check. Lights (just in case), check. OK then. Just a short ride today.

The cloudscape had been making idle threats of rain all morning but had given way to sunshine. Despite this there was a noticeable wind which had a chill to it out of the sun. I was well prepared with pullover and sleeveless body warmer. Usual trousers, shoes, ancient track mitts and cap.

Out through the gate then right to lean it against the fence while I get on. Adjust the mirror, wait for a gap in the traffic then launch, cross the road and we’re under way. A brief stop to fine tune the mirror, then left on to Swanlow Lane with no stop needed for traffic, allowing me to maintain my momentum through the uphill traffic lights. Against the head wind speed is disappointing until the road trends slightly downhill when I can get into high gear. With little traffic and a green light at the A54 roundabout I turn right for the downhill run to the town centre, annoyingly only reaching 24mph before I slow down for the red light. Cheekily, I ride on to the low pavement and turn left on to the road at Grange Lane since there is no traffic (if you can do anything cheekily on a great long thing like a LWB Linear which needs a bit of forward planning for changing course).

Into the wind again though rolling along well enough. Vehicles seem to be giving me plenty of clearance which was the situation before any Highway Code changes occurred -maybe a recumbent thing though I didn’t have any close passes on my last long trip on the Brompton either. Perhaps it too has enough weirdness to make drivers think twice.

On along Grange Lane , right through some housing to where it narrows and the surface deteriorates. A car follows me for a while but makes no move to pass until eventually I pull into a gateway and it gets by followed by another one.

Down a dip, up the other side and a couple of mountain bikers pass by in the other direction. I come to the access for the Whitegate Way and swing out to the right so I can get a clear run up the ramp. Again as I get up this steep gravelly slope I feel a spongy feeling with each pedal stroke which disappears once I reach the more gradual slope of the rail trail itself. There are many walkers with dogs and cyclists coming and going on this fine Remembrance Sunday afternoon.

There are patches of slippery golden brown leaves strewn about with more hanging on by their eyebrows in the trees, waiting for the right gust of wind to release them. I’m not feeling particularly herculacious today. It’s been too long since my last proper ride. I ease back to a slowish but manageable cruising speed amongst the throng of dogs, walkers and cyclists. Soon I reach the bridge over the busy Dalefords Lane and the slight slope lessens further. Rolling more easily now, at least I feel I’m doing a more respectable speed. All the cyclists I’ve seen so far, small children or adults, have been coming the other way. Nobody has overtaken me. Not that I'm speedy or anything.

I come to the entrance to the Whitegate station car park. Through the fence I see three 10 -12 year old boys on mountain bikes doing wheelies and skids, working their way towards the narrow entrance. One of them spots me and says, “Sick bike!” They all stop in a row to watch me go by. I ought to be selling tickets. I tuck in my elbows and roll through the narrow pedestrian sized entrance, then turn right to get through a narrow entrance to re enter the rail trail. I wonder if I’m going to have some company but they carry on in the direction they were going.

I continue until I reach the station platform then lean my bike against it while I look at the adjustment on the hub gear cable. With the Sachs 3 speed hub the adjustment is right when the toggle chain is just slightly slack in high gear. It looks a bit too slack to me, so I tighten it slightly. Ahead beyond the station bridge I can see some horses coming, along with a couple of cyclists so I launch for a quick test toward the bridge, left at the end of the platform, through the carpark and then back on to the trail at the other end of the platform. It feels a bit more direct now so I stop again in the same place to eat a snack. The cyclists pass by then three horsewomen. One of them says, “That’s an amazing bike!”. They plod sedately on their way. I finish my snack then take a photo or two. 




An unexpected sign




Two more horses pass by, so I get off and wait. One of the lady riders says, “Thank you. He’s not too sure about bikes, especially if they don’t look like he expects a bike to look”. They too pass on their way.

As I set off, I ponder the nature of horse intelligence. How does a horse know? Surely any machine with wheels looks much the same to a horse, even if it’s moving. Maybe Champion the Wonder Horse could work it out. Despite all the training, what probably matters to a horse is whether something looks as if it would try and eat it, or if it’s harmless. So anything that it’s not used to would cause it anxiety. Perhaps the Linear looks a bit predatory, to a horse.

I turn left at the end of the platform, up the slope to the road then turn right to cross over the old bridge. The traffic lights on the bridge are at red, but turn green as I reach them. Although not a steep climb to the road, the transmission feels more positive as I get up it. I change up as I get over the crest of the bridge, and get into high ratio on the hub gear. Something slips or jumps, then after a while it does it again then settles down. Either a) something is sticking in the gear hub and I need to give it a bit of oil through the hollow axle a few times then let it drain out in the hope that it loosens up or b) being that it’s pretty old, there may be a wear problem and if it stops working there are no longer spares available so I will need to sort out an alternative. Meanwhile, I just enjoy the ride.

I reach the crossroads with Dalefords Lane and go straight across to Whitegate. After a flattish stretch I come to what, in the days before I sorted out some decent brakes, I knew as The Test Hill of Doom. I just let it roll without touching the brakes this time knowing I can stop easily if I have to. Annoyingly I find the wind in my face so I take my cap off to avoid losing it. I reach 31.5 mph before turning right on to Mill Lane where I change down ready for the initial steep climb. It was my intention to continue to Meadowbank and return via the Whitegate Way but again there is that spongy sensation in low gear on the hub gear. I turn off left into an estate of large houses so I can stop and have another look at it. Nothing obviously amiss. Since everything works OK in middle gear on the rear hub I turn to plan B and forgo the rest of the climb up Mill Lane. I turn back downhill and turn left into Grange Lane.

Despite all the rain we’ve had recently there have been a few dry days so I hoped it would have dried out enough to be passable. I pass a young chap taking a photo of a nicely carved owl on somebody’s gatepost before slowing down for some extremely muddy tarmac and passing through the bollards that mark the beginning of the narrow woodland section.

In contrast to the riot of greenery that was here last time I passed through there is a wide open space. In addition to the natural autumn dieback it looks as though someone had been on the rampage with a chainsaw, with stacked logs and small branches alongside the path. I stop to take a photo and the wooden owl-photographer passes me and disappears into the woods.




I get going again and soon the path narrows and I’m surrounded by trees. It’s still fairly windy and the sound of the trees drowns out the Pettypool Brook even though it has more water in it than last time.




I expect to catch up with the photographer but instead I see the two horse riders I met earlier approaching. As the path is narrow I take the bike into the low undergrowth by the path side. The first rider is an older woman, the horse a good sized chestnut. The second rider is a younger woman, the horse a smaller grey. The first rider says, “Hi. So we meet again!” I reply that we seem to be going in circles. The first horse, perhaps reassured by his rider talking to me, walks placidly by, followed by the second.

I launch once more. The narrow path, though wet, is not slippery, and I follow its downhill trend to the place where the path becomes a lane once more. Here there is plenty of mud though I ride through most of it following hoof prints and the knobbly tyre tracks of previous cyclists. The smooth tyres start to slide about following the ruts in random directions so I get off and push for a few yards before getting back on as the lane starts to rise. It soon dries out and though the lane is steep in places I don’t need to change out of middle gear on the rear hub. As I near the top of the lane there is a dip filled with water and mud. As I stop to contemplate my route through it a runner thuds by uphill so I follow his route. The mud clears and I continue to the access gate at the top of the lane which is closed. I squeeze through the narrow pedestrian access on to a less broken tarmac surface and get up to a reasonable speed again.

Past the bridge abutments of the access to the Whitegate Way again, downhill through a broken surfaced dip and easily up the other side. As I pass the golf course and come near to the housing there is a small boy practicing tricks on a small wheeled scooter. He stops when he sees me and I hear his wheels behind me for a while as I ride along. He loses interest and I come to a T junction and turn right then left into the sports complex car park. A group of youths are idly riding about and one of them says,”Phwoar! Sick bike!” and another says,”Do a wheelie!” I decline the suggestion and carry on.

A level path, then downhill past some distant footballers. I come across a couple of women chattering away as they walk, one with a pushchair, oblivious to everything else. I just slow down. They are heading in the same direction as I am, towards the A frame barrier and the steep lane to a local estate. I’m not in a hurry today. Eventually one glances behind, and they single out so I can get past. I wriggle through the barrier, and as I get going one of the women calls out ,”You’re very brave!”. That’s not something I’ve thought about. Perhaps it’s all relative. Do they think I’m a Marvel superhero? Maybe Captain Apprehensive. "Recumbent man, recumbent man, rides everywhere a recumbent can" runs through my mind. I raise my mighty arm in acknowledgement, and pedal heroically up the steep lane, manfully pausing for breath at the junction with the estate road.

Right up the hill, then left on to Delamere St. Exasperatingly, there is a head wind. Ho hum. I can usually get up some easy speed along here, but not today. I plod along until I come to a gradual downhill stretch and feel a bit better as the speed rises. All too soon I reach the A54 roundabout. It looks busy as I approach but I don’t need to stop, and make my best progress to get round to my turn off. Here, whatever I’m riding, I feel as if I’m riding through treacle as there is a sharp bend and an uphill that doesn’t look like an uphill, together with the awareness that traffic is leaving the roundabout at speed behind me. Nobody causes me any grief today, and I pass a junction on the right and a light controlled pedestrian crossing in quick succession with no need to stop. From here it’s all plain sailing and I reach my uphill traffic lights, which from this direction are downhill, and steam through and soon arrive at my back gate. 

Once home I see that the bike has acquired an impressive amount of mud so I wash it down with the garden hose. It only occurs to me to take a photo afterwards. A "before" picture would have been good.




Distance 10.04 miles, Max speed 31.5 Average speed 6.7 mph- too much squelchy stuff


Total Ascent:​341​ft​Total Descent:340​ft​Start Elevation:191​ft​End Elevation:191​ft​​Min Elevation:108​ft​​Max Elevation:236​ft​


----------



## gavgav (16 Nov 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I got Doug out on the bike again today.
> 
> We headed out with the intention of completing the ride that was foreshortened on Saturday, however it was a misty and murky day and when we got up onto Lyth Hill it was plain that we'd be climbing up into the cloud which wasn't particularly appealing. The backup plan was to do a ride up to Oaks - still hilly but it looked a bit clearer in that direction, so we carried on across the top of Lyth Hill and descended to Exford's Green.
> 
> ...



It’s a shame you hadn’t seen my ride report from Sunday, before you went out, as I’d mentioned the Dorrington closure in it!


----------



## Mike_P (16 Nov 2022)

Maybe there should be a requirement to state a reason for the closure although
often something minor it can be a collapsed river bridge.


----------



## a.twiddler (16 Nov 2022)

I once had this experience with a bridge closure on one of my regular routes when I lived in South Wales. For a week or so beforehand there were signs stating the road would be closed but nothing happened for ages. One dark night I came that way past the road closed sign and after a good few miles of uphill came to a barrier across the road. I shone my bike light round and saw that the old stone bridge that used to be there had been completely removed, with no pedestrian access either. I didn't fancy going back and using the main road route in the dark but the stream was at the bottom of a steep slope with another climb up the other side. It was Hobson's choice really, so I slithered down the slope with the bike. The stream wasn't very wide or deep so I got across with no more than wet socks then struggled up the other side. As I got near the top some humungous dog started barking and snarling in an isolated cottage on this side, then the owner came out. When he saw me and my bike he just laughed. I explained that it was easier for me to cross the stream than to go all the way back round. He said, "I hope they fix it soon, I've got bl**dy miles extra to get to work now. Anyway, you've made my night!" So he went back in, and I continued on my way.

I wonder if this should come under "Your ride last century"!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2022)

I had a couple of hours available to get a ride in this afternoon and hopefully get back before the forecast rain started. The knockabout bike was out and ready when a light rain started and I was almost tempted to not bother, however stubbornness won through.

I thought I'd do something different this time but there were a few well trodden roads to use first; over the top of Lyth Hill, down to Annscroft then to Shorthill and Lea Cross. The rain hadn't lasted very long and the wind was helping a bit so I was glad that I had got out. I thought I'd head through Hinton and Edge next on some quite muddy lanes, then took a lane I've never ridden before that comes out in Yockleton, which was even muddier. Next I steered towards Ford Heath where I planned to loop around a bit before heading back. These lanes were mostly dry but where they were muddy they were _really _muddy. I wasn't expecting to meet the hunt - fortunately the dogs had just been ushered off the road into a field as I approached. As my route looped round through Shoothill I crossed paths with them again, or at least the stragglers - the rest had already disappeared across the fields in the direction of the A458.

By the time I'd completed my little detour round these lanes I noticed that the distant hills I could see were getting obscured by a haze. Looks like the forecast rain is heading in, so time to head for home. I headed through Cruckton and Cruckmeole then took a right before Hanwood to climb Pound Lane which always seems to be more of an effort than expected. Somewhere around Arscott light rain started again. At Exfords Green I turned towards Lyth Bank to retrace my steps over Lyth Hill. The rain blew through before I reached the top but from there I could see more was on the way.

Having enjoyed the ride so far (despite getting wet) it was a shame to have two niggly incidents in the last half mile - the first was meeting a driver who apparently hadn't noticed that their lights were on main beam and the other was a driver going for an overtake just as we were coming up to a give way line - good job I hadn't intended to turn right at that junction./styles/default/xenforo/smls/wacko.gif

23.3 miles at 11.8 mph average. Really nice to have got out.





The track across the top of Lyth Hill is in its usual winter condition.





Today's view from the top. Nice to be able to see the hills (at the moment at least).





From Lea Cross, the view to the hills around Pontesbury.





Despite all the times I've ridden over this bridge, this was the first time I'd noticed these inscriptions.





Seen at Ford Heath.










A couple of scenes from the lanes round the Ford Heath/Shoothill area.





Not a great photo but I thought I'd include it anyway: Cruckton Hall





The train to the Welsh coast rushes through Hanwood and I continue climbing Pound Lane at a rather more sedate pace


----------



## Donger (18 Nov 2022)

Wonder of wonders, a second ride for me this week! Another gentle 20 miler out to Frampton and back, with a few different little detours in both directions. The idea was to get a few nice pictures of the Severn in the low sunshine. Unfortunately/due to bad planning I had only just fired off a couple of shots at my first stop by the flood wall at Priding when the camera battery went and died on me.

View South West towards Arlingham and the Forest of Dean:




The selfie that killed the camera:




A lovely ride, this one. Great sunny conditions, if a little cold for my chosen clobber (shorts and short-sleeved top), but I warmed up nicely under my own efforts. Might put the shorts away for a few months now though. 

As birthdays go, this one didn't start of very promisingly. I'd had to cancel the restaurant for tonight as my wife is in bed with a stonker of a migraine after the stress of us having to have our lovely old cat Archie put down yesterday. I'd also just heard about the sudden and untimely death of a friend and former work colleague. This ride did me the power of good though, and when I hit a sweet spot on the return leg with smooth tarmac, a gentle following breeze and the bike running silently in the sunshine it did wonders for my frame of mind. Cycling does that.


----------



## wafter (18 Nov 2022)

Thanks mainly to the cold and dark I've not been out on a bicycle for nearly a week.. 

Was at the farm shop by 09:30 today courtesy of the Fuji, however the cupboard was once again bare and the ride wasn't enough.

Once back home I smashed the remaining two eggs, got my stuff together and set out for sausagetown (). The forecast said around 10 degrees and a 10-12mph Westerly; so the order of the day was a light beanie, merino base layer, cheapo fleece and thin walking trousers (complete with inconvenient crotch-split that winks at onlookers with every pedal stroke).


The journey was essentially all-west on the way out, with the wind predictably punishing. I took the "optimised" route arrived at post-last-ride to the porkmonger, which involved an few miles through the local estate. This was pretty sloppy in places but manageable as it was only a thinnish layer of mud over a harder substrate, and infinitely preferable to remaining on the road with its over-representation of Chelsea-tractor-knobheads.

Tbh the ride out felt like a bit of an ordeal; headwind, hills, cold, other road users and general lack of fitness consipring to make it a less-than-joyous experience. Despite the relatively modest distance of 13 miles the journey out took pushing 1.5hrs and it felt like quite the mission when I finally arrived.

On the last leg I passed some walkers on a small permissive path who'd waited for me - it was noted how well my front light identified me; which made me feel validated as a proficient consumer 

Once in town I locked the bike and did a quick trawl of the local charity shops, to no avail... but at least the decisions were easy 

Bike moved to remain in view and I popped into the butchers for a variation on the usual, then polished off a scotch egg before getting back on my way. I helped a little old lady across the road at her request - she ended up getting two of us roped in in the end - and neither got a thankyou 

Back out and as usual the climb out of town felt especially laborious; typically the wind having dropped a fair bit and offering little assistance. I pootled home at no great pace; assisted by the wind to varying degees.

The ride was pretty good from the perspective of the usual "7/10 might have died" situations and probably averaged out at around "3/10, oh you bellend" - so not at all bad.

Pretty much everyone (on foot or horseback) I passed out in the sticks might have been described as "well-heeled" but was perfectly pleasant. Thinking about it I don't think I saw another cyclist.. I enjoyed a few decent moments of mutual respect with drivers, including the poor bloke in an HGV (a big rigid tipper) who ended up following me up the last big 10-12% hill near the end of the ride.

Not that it made a lot of difference but once I was aware he'd had to slow behind me I got out of the saddle and gave it pretty much all of what was left; to 90-95% max HR.. it seemed my effort at least was appreciated as he was cool until visibility was good and gave a flash of the hazards once past; acknowledged with a wave. Isn't the world just such a nicer place when people don't treat each other like dicks by default? 


The numbers: a little under 27 miles and 1450ft at 10.5mph and 135bpm for 1600kcal burned. Twelve plain sausages, eight rashers of smoked streaky, four assorted scotch eggs and half a dozen free range.


Some pictoral evidence of the absolute debauchery:


----------



## C R (18 Nov 2022)

Team changes mean that I don't have calls immediately after lunch any more, so I'm able to go out for my lunchtime loops again. Two of them this week, totalling 27 miles. Great to get the blood pumping to face the later afternoon calls.

Unseasonably warm, and I was overdressed today, shorts and short sleeves would probably have been enough, in mid November! Enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Nov 2022)

C R said:


> , shorts and short sleeves would probably have been enough,


 It’s the 18 of November, I didn’t know you were a Geordie .


----------



## Donger (18 Nov 2022)

wafter said:


> Thanks mainly to the cold and dark I've not been out on a bicycle for nearly a week..
> 
> Was at the farm shop by 09:30 today courtesy of the Fuji, however the cupboard was once again bare and the ride wasn't enough.
> 
> ...



Nice bar tape!


----------



## C R (18 Nov 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> It’s the 18 of November, I didn’t know you were a Geordie .



It was 11C according to Garmin, so hardly arctic temperatures, and it felt warmer than that. Usually above 11 or 12 I wear shorts and short sleeves, otherwise I overheat, so today was just borderline.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Nov 2022)

C R said:


> It was 11C according to Garmin, so hardly arctic temperatures, and it felt warmer than that. Usually above 11 or 12 I wear shorts and short sleeves, otherwise I overheat, so today was just borderline.


I’ve been been covered up for several weeks . On today’s ride I saw 2 mountain bikers in shorts . But they don’t count .


----------



## gavgav (18 Nov 2022)

I’d arranged an evening ride with @Rickshaw Phil and Doug. It was properly cold out there for the first time since last Winter and so the long fingered gloves and 4 layers were donned. Thought I may be too warm, but I wasn’t and glad I donned them.

I cycled over to their place and then we climbed up Lyth Hill, pausing for a breather at the top. We could see the A49 down below, which looked busy, so we descended to it and only had a short wait before we got across, which was good.

The downhill and wind assisted section to Condover was fun, before we had the long drag up towards Ryton, turning off just short of it through Wheathall and up to Berriewood. One slight annoyance as a driver took an age to dip their headlights, leaving spots in the eyes for a bit, but the long descent back to Condover is always enjoyable.

The narrow lane to Cantlop had a bit of traffic on it and so necessitated a couple of pull ins, before the descent to the bridge and climb back up the other side, then another mostly downhill section to Betton Abbots.

The A458 was busy, but we got through with no issues. I’m sure I felt a couple of spots of rain along there, but nothing more came of it.

We parted ways, with 14.79 miles on the clock for me, at a leisurely 11.4 mph avg. Enjoyed that after a rubbish week at work.


----------



## wafter (19 Nov 2022)

Donger said:


> Nice bar tape!



Thanks - as it happens it's original fitment (Oval brand), a bit tatty and poorly-rewrapped, however is pretty decent for a relatively budget bike and probably offers a bit more padding that that on my Genesis. I was in half a mind to replace it at one point, however think I'll keep it going for as long as I can 

Happy belated and sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## gavgav (19 Nov 2022)

A sunny Saturday morning ride, once I’d dragged my lazy rear end out of bed. Only short, but off to Liverpool this afternoon.

It was chilly, but the nice sun helped as I went through Sutton Farm and along the old railway path to Reabrook, then up the cycle paths to Heathgates, negotiating people walking in the wrong lane!

I dropped down through Castlefields and then weaved my way along the busy towpath by the River Severn, into the Quarry. It was heaving there, with people out walking, running, cycling and just generally enjoying the sunshine, so it was a slow run to Porthill Bridge, which closes on Monday for the refurbishment.

I climbed up through Porthill and then followed cycle paths to Shelton, before going through the new housing estate, to Radbrook and along Mousecroft Lane.

I encountered the obligatory pillock (Audiot) on the narrow lane to Nobold, who came barrelling towards me doing what must have been 50mph. He had no intention of slowing down….It’s ok I’ll just dive into the verge then shall I 😤

Final section was through Meole village and back up the cycle paths home.

12.73 miles at 12.0mph, but the main stat today was the one taking me past 15,000 miles on Strava.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2022)

Today’s ride started in bright warm sunshine and indeed in cloudy cold!

It was a hilly ride too. I’ve put my road bike in my new man cave on my wahoo kickr, I did an hour on that last night after work. So I felt it today on my mountain bike!

https://www.strava.com/activities/8139344637






The gates at Lyneham, house to the right.




Yealm Bridge toll house


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Nov 2022)

I was itching to make an early start this morning but it was really too cold to cycle before 12. I intended to go up and down the V3 Voie Verte between Mauron and Malestroit (the old railway station at the top of the town). When I finally left Mauron there was no trace of frost but it was still only around 4 degrees under the trees. It did get a bit warmer – perhaps 10 degrees when I dropped into the Oust valley. It was the quietest I’ve ever seen the V3 … two cyclists south of Ploërmel and I spotted the third at Malestroit (after 36.5km of cycling). It was a different story on the return leg though – lots of walkers (some with dogs), plenty of cyclists and even one e-scooter. The weather started to change when I passed through Ploërmel on the return leg – dark clouds coming in from the west – and I was worried that I wouldn’t have enough daylight left to get wood in from my woodshed for a fire this evening. 73km on the clock when I got back to the van – I did a loop around the Plan d’Eau to add two more but I was really concerned about the impending darkness. Settled for 75.89 km and got home in time to fill the wheelbarrow with logs and got a roaring fire going just as night fell.

On the V3 near la Roche heading south






The Oust at the Pont de Bagotais looking towards le Roc St André


----------



## wafter (19 Nov 2022)

Today was earmarked for work, but the work had other ideas. After a reluctant stab I found myself hamstrung and unable to proceed on the job in hand, while I'd noted how consistently sunny and nice it'd been outside all day...

There was still enough light for a quick squirt and after yesterday's utility toil on the Fuji I elected to give the Genesis a run, having been dormant for seemingly ages.

More committed clothing donned and I was out in the fading sun. First impressions were that my right foot was too far inboard / forward (I suspect thanks to the Fuji's wider, MTB-based "Q factor" across the pedals as well as it's longish toe cages). Oddly the left foot felt fine. I also noticed that the saddle seemed a bit further forward; fine once I'd got used to it again but initially it felt a bit odd and I'll maybe have a poke round both bikes with a tape as they now have the same saddle fitted so comparison should be easy.

After mistakenly reaching for the bar end shifters once or twice the STIs felt crisp and slick, the brakes excellent, but not conspicuously so for some reason. I appreciated the lovely King stainless cages' willingness to relinquish the water bottle when required, unlike the faithful-but-fighty cheap-and-a-bit-placcy Tacx Item on the Fuji. That should all be solved next week when my Blackburn cages arrive 

After the first few miles I'd already got a little sick of shimmying back and fourth across the chainrings; having been spoilt by the Fuji's 1x-plus-overdrive-and-underdrive setup..


Out west with not a lot to report.. wind wasn't as bad as yesterday and the bike felt pretty sprightly on the gentle climb out of the village.

Leaving the next conurbation I passed a guy having a rest and acknowledged the Genesis-of-some-description he had with him, as I slowly churned past him up the hill on mine 


Typically, once in the saddle I decided to push the ride out further and ended up on a single-track rural road heading into a nearby village.. traffic was fairly significant and the road was just wide enough for the oncoming cars and I to pass each other; fine until some boomer muppet behind me decided to overtake me in his muppet-carrier... only to end up static a few yards down the road; creeping up onto the verge to make it past the oncoming vehicles and gettingincreasingly aggressive until his poor mediocrity-motor was bouncing violently in and out of the large drainage channels on the side of the road 

I ended up overtaking him once he'd become static again, then him again me until we'd both reached the queue of traffic at the end of the road that was waiting for the lights to change and I filtered to the front. While there were passing places and the guy did a sterling job of making himself look like a bellend, although the more pragmatic choices were perhaps less obvious and who's to say what his motives were for driving as he did.. not particularly dangerous, just a bit reactionary, short-sighted and embarrassing..

Anyway, the traffic lights are temporary four-way jobs thanks to perpetual work in the area. Left onto the prevailing through-road was evidently off the menu on account of the freshly-arrived coppers laying out road-closed signs, but I wanted to go straight across anyway; down a track / bridleway that runs past my old comprehensive. This was much more pleasant and filled with like-minded folk.

After reaching the nearest town I turned back on myself to follow the closed road. In an effort to make myself look less like a troublesome rubber-necker I subserviently took the cycle path (it's only the road that's closed, right?  ); a predictably crap off-road affair that places both directions of cycle traffic on a raised section along one side of the road; with the usual need to give way to (sometimes blind) junctions.

Well-past the "road closed" sign I encountered a copper sat in his car at the bottom of the S-bendy hill that leads up into the village I'd just been through; which had evidently played host to whatever had closed the road. I shouted "can I get past?" - his response being "you can give it a go" or similar, so that was fine and I cracked on. When I got to the scene of the accident the emergency services were just mopping up; no sign of any ambulances so hopefully nobody was seriously injured.

The evidence that remained consisted of a van (face caved in) and a supermini (double-ended) - my guess being that the van had overtaken with no visibility and had a head-on with the car, which had subsequently been stuffed up the arse by whatever was following. Diagnosis: Dickhead, case closed.


Anyway, back home in the fading light, still feeling fairly sprightly if not especially quick.; with lots of zone-4-out-of-the-saddle-action on the hills. The ride felt more frenetic than yesterday; although with the exception of the mean speed most of the stats are nearly identical (mean HR, elevation when scaled for distance). I think this time cadence was higher and the bike felt more responsive as I wasn't battling a brutal headwind.


All in all a little over 19.5 miles and 850ft at 136bpm and 13.0mph for 970kcal burned. Now back home I feel pretty good (if a bit achey) and once again it seems that the post-ride endorphine rush might have been used as a springboard for more dopamine-chasing; looks like a trip to the shop's on the cards as I've just run out of Vodka.

Have a great evening folks


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2022)

just 40 miles today , shoulder still a bit sore so after the cafe stop at 32 miles i headed for home as i didnt want to get to a point where it really hurt


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2022)

Sunday and the rain stopped, so before it started again the ebike had an outing to the new Lidl. It was partly aquatic in places,




but not in others




Surprised to find everything I wanted including eggs and, to the ebikes delight, cornflour was in stock. That had been absent on previous visits indicating yet more thrashing of the ebike up one of Knaresboroughs ultra steep hills to visit the older, larger, Lidl there would still be a possibility.

Consequently with no need to go elsewhere it was a rare out and back along ostensibly the same route with the normal variants due to one ways and going down a steep hill that can be avoided in the other direction. That did however lead me to an accidental second word ABC of Coppice *V*alley primary school complete with shadow.




6.74 miles with 423ft of elevation.


----------



## Elybazza61 (20 Nov 2022)

Little spin in to work from Waterbeach station mainly to test out the Jack the bike rack I ordered last year on Kickstarter

Works nicely and is easy to swap on to other bikes but will have to sort out the front dynamo light mounting on the Stayer.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Nov 2022)

After a walk on Mothecombe beach this morning 




As I was about to go out it piddled down, so I went in me shed and started a new program on Zwift.




Of course, the rain stopped and the sun came out!

A static ride is better than no ride!


----------



## Spiderweb (20 Nov 2022)

Yesterday I prepped and winterised my recently acquired Dolan Preffisio for todays ride.
Out at 9.15am with David from my village, we picked up another three riders on the way, Simon and Liz had ridden from York & Andrea from Tockwith.
A nice steady ride up to Harrogate for coffee at Prologue Cycles and a ride back via Knaresborough.
56 miles with an average of 14.8 mph.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Nov 2022)

wafter said:


> Thanks mainly to the cold and dark I've not been out on a bicycle for nearly a week..
> 
> Was at the farm shop by 09:30 today courtesy of the Fuji, however the cupboard was once again bare and the ride wasn't enough.
> 
> ...



The numbers: a little under 27 miles and 1450ft at 10.5mph and 135bpm for 1600kcal burned. Twelve plain sausages, eight rashers of smoked streaky, four assorted scotch eggs and half a dozen free range.

That's some cooked breakfast!


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Nov 2022)

_La chasse_ (hunters) were everywhere this morning so, rather than risk bumping into them, I went out on the Shaper 200 for a quick 15km spin, staying on main roads – a loop around la Plaisance, la Ville Geffray and St Brieuc-de-Mauron. Not even remotely hungry when I got home so I put the Urban Shaper in the van, drove to Mauron, did a gentle loop of the Plan d’Eau then headed south down the V3 Voie Verte from Mauron to Kermagero and back – a pleasant 23km potter. The 32mm tyres on the Urban Shaper coped much better with all the leaf slush on the Voie Verte than my road bike did yesterday.

Photos from my second ride of the day …

The Plan d’Eau just outside Mauron






The Voie Verte near La Roche, looking north






The river Yvel near També (good to finally see some running water in it – it had all but dried up in August)


----------



## wafter (20 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> The numbers: a little under 27 miles and 1450ft at 10.5mph and 135bpm for 1600kcal burned. Twelve plain sausages, eight rashers of smoked streaky, four assorted scotch eggs and half a dozen free range.
> 
> That's some cooked breakfast!



Gots to get those kcals back somehow


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2022)

A couple to catch up on: @gavgav has already done a good report on our Friday evening jaunt, to which I'll just add that it was a pretty enjoyable trip in company. After parting from Gav, Doug was on a bit of a mission for the remaining bit of the ride and has a couple of new personal records on Strava, which he's quite pleased with. The tinkering with the set up does seem to have paid off.

14.55 miles by the time I got back at 11.6 mph average. I did take a couple of experimental snaps but they aren't great so I won't inflict those on you.

*Saturday:* It was a fabulous November day; cool but sunny and hardly any wind, so I jumped at the chance to get a decent ride in. The hills were calling to me so I thought I'd do a route I love and head for the Stiperstones then the Long Mynd.

Heading over Lyth Hill to start with, I could see a rider ahead of me on the climb and very slowly caught up on the way. Even though I stopped for a photo at the top I ended up following him to Exford's Green where we finally went in different directions. There was a group of young horse riders just past the Annscroft crossroads and another group that wasn't so young just before Plealey - good to see folk out enjoying the nice weather.

It was pretty uneventful through Pontesbury and Minsterley, even though the traffic was a bit busy, then I headed for Plox Green and the start of the proper hills. Not having ridden this way for a while I took it easy on the climb to Snailbeach and felt good enough by the time I reached the village to carry on climbing to the old lead mine for a look. A couple of mountain bikers approached me when I stopped there and wanted to know if I had a pump to top up one of their tyres (but not before I'd completey misheard and thought they wanted to know where there was a pub. Really embarrassed about that.). No good deed goes unpunished, so the saying goes, and when I went to put the pump away I noticed I'd managed to slice my finger and had got blood all over the place.

Moving on again I headed up the valley to Stiperstones Village then dropped down the gears for the next steep bit of climbing, which didn't seem as bad as I'd expected. I think that the recent saddle adjustments are paying off on this bike too. It was slow but steady progress to Tankerville then the gradient levels out at Pennerley and I can take it a bit easier on the way to The Bog. The visitor centre there didn't appear to be open this time. The gradient ramps up again here heading for the summit of this bit of road and the car park for the Stiperstones, where I paused to eat my lunch and take in the view - it was still nice where I was but cloud was drifting in from the west making the sunshine hazy. The place was quite popular and this car park was almost full.

When I moved on I ought to have put on an extra layer for the descent. It wasn't too bad to start with but I did feel a bit chilled by the time I reached Bridges. The Horseshoe looked to be doing a roaring trade but I wasn't planning to stop as the next climb starts shortly afterwards. I paused for a couple of photos along the road to Ratlinghope and got caught up by a couple of riders. At the next junction they went straight on towards High Park while I turned right heading for Shooting Box. With a good bit of climbing already under my belt I wondered whether I'd manage this climb alright but the legs felt good and I wound my way up without even needing my lowest gear. On this climb the steepest sections are all quite early on so once past the cattle grid I knew I'd be fine to just plod gently the rest of the way.

Reaching Shooting Box I turned onto the gravel track to the top. There were a few people out walking but I didn't see any other cyclists, which surprised me a bit. I headed for Pole Bank (the summit) to admire the view and this time did put on another fleece before starting the descent, initially towards the gliding club before doubling back onto tarmac in the direction of Boiling Well then The Burway.

With plenty of people enjoying the hills my progress was a bit stop-start as I pulled in to allow cars by. I could see that Carding Mill Valley was as popular as it ever is as I dropped into Church Stretton. At the bottom of the hill I headed north towards home, crossing the A49 after All Stretton then using the old Roman road through Hollyhurst to Longnor. The legs were feeling tired now so I didn't get along as quick as I'm used to (it was too calm to get a helping tailwind as well). At Ryton I joined the road to Condover just behind another cyclist. Although he did stay in sight almost all the way to the A49 junction, he was pulling away from me the whole time.

36.3 miles at 10.7 mph average. That was a great ride. I mustn't leave it so long before getting out that way again.





Up at the lead mine at Snailbeach. In the background is the former engine shed for the Snailbeach & District Light Railway.





At Crowsnest.





The Stiperstones Inn.





The view to Corndon Hill and The Bog visitor centre.





Heading down to Bridges and looking back towards the Stiperstones.





Heading for Ratlinghope.





The path across the top of the Long Mynd with the summit in sight.





About to start my descent along the Burway.





The view along the Burway and into Carding Mill Valley. Looks popular down there today.





Some good autumn colour down in the Stretton Valley as I make my way home.


----------



## gavgav (23 Nov 2022)

My ride yesterday evening, was a short trip with @Rickshaw Phil . Unfortunately Doug wasn’t well enough to join us.

The temperature had dipped after sunset and so layers were required, as we headed around my regular Upton Magna route.

We began by heading to Reabrook and then up the cycle paths to Heathgates, crossing the roundabout junction fairly easily to Sundorne. We’d passed loads of rush hour traffic queues and that always feels nice!

We then joined the old canal path to Uffington and the unusually busy lane to Upton Magna, pausing for a drink (water bottle not beer!) at the pub car park.

Next was Pelham Road and the rat run to Atcham, where the smell of weed hung in the air from the car that pulled up behind us at the junction….

We crossed the old bridge and then took the hillier lane through Chilton, car came past us with a thank you but on their phone texting at the same time 🙄. We crossed the A458 with ease and then climbed up towards King Street, noticing a cyclist behind us who never quite reeled us in on the climb.

The final section was to Betton Abbots, where a car came up behind us and whilst it was nice they clearly wanted to give us room, they missed about 3 good opportunities to overtake. They eventually did, followed by 3 others, 1 of whom was a van who veered back in front of me a little too quickly for my liking.

Enjoyable 15.48 miles for me, at a leisurely 11.2mph chatting pace.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Nov 2022)

Three rides to mention:

Yesterday morning: With the day being nice I thought it would be a shame not to get a ride in by myself before joining @gavgav later in the day. The long version of my Acton Burnell loop was favourite as I can get plenty of miles covered in not too much time, so I set out. It was the usual flat way to Condover then I headed along Lyon's Lane to do the route clockwise for a change. The light wind was coming from the north west so after Berrington I had a bit of a boost on the way to Cound and took my mind off the moment when an impatient motorist squeezed between me and the car coming the other way. Flag of the day at Cound was one I haven't been able to identify. I thought it might be one of the African nations from the colour scheme, but it appears not.

The climb up to Harnage went well with the wind behind me and the descent was taken steadily on the wet roads. Turning onto the long straight to Cound Moor the wind seemed to be against me, which was expected, but then it still seemed to be against me after turning southwards at the end, which wasn't.

There was a small flood to wade through on the way to Acton Burnell followed by the trundle up the gentle but long climb to Frodesley. Reaching the crossroads before Longnor I paused for a drink and the air appeared to be almost completely still - good news as I was about to turn northwards. The lane to Ryton was pretty quiet as was the road to Condover. I knew though that it would be the lunchtime rush when I got to the A49 though so opted to take the hillier way back via Lyth Hill.

24.7 miles at 13.6 mph average.






The Wrekin hides its head in the cloud.





The view over Venus Pool.





A frivolous snap near Ryton. 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Yesterday evening: As Gav has reported we met up later on and had a good ride through the suburbs of Shrewsbury before heading out into the dark countryside to Upton Magna and Atcham. I'll admit that sailing past the long queue for Heathgates island made me feel a bit smug. Being out at rush hour though did make it tricky to chat until we got to the old canal path then onto the lanes.

19.7 miles for me by the time I got back at 11.5 mph average. A nice ride in good company then I had a pizza to look forward to when I got home.

-----------------------------------------------------

Today: I had the chance to get out in the morning and there was weather window after overnight rain, so it would have been rude not to. I thought I'd do my route to Melverley this time and set out over Lyth Hill heading for Exford's Green, Plealey, Pontesbury and Minsterley. The wind was more brisk this time, so progress was nothing special. I took the back roads through Pontesbury to get off the main road for a bit even though the traffic was quite light really.

At Minsterley I turned onto the usual road through Horsebridge but, on meeting a tractor hedge-cutting by the turning for Asterley, thought that a change of scene might be good this time. Going to Westbury this way is more scenic but involves more climbing. A highlight was having a red kite fly low overhead - I stopped but couldn't get my phone out quick enough to get a picture, as usual.

Nearing Westbury I didn't like the look of the clouds that were gathering to the south west. It was difficult to tell if they were coming straight for me but I thought that if they did I wouldn't be able to cut the ride short if I continued to Melverley. Reluctantly I decided to shorten the ride here and turned along the road to Nox. On the plus side I now had a (mostly) straight road with a tailwind for about three and a half miles, which was quite enjoyable. The clouds were still far enough away when I reached Nox that I didn't want to take the direct route home so I took a left and headed up to Ford Heath then round to Cruckton and Hanwood. On the climb up Pound Lane I pulled in for a driver to overtake as it was narrow - they didn't acknowledge my politeness so I took a little bit of evil pleasure from the fact that shortly afterwards they met a van and had to reverse down the hill again.

Reaching Arscott it started to rain from a clear blue sky - fortunately it wasn't very heavy and didn't last too long so the waterproofs weren't needed. Returning through Exford's Green I didn't retrace my steps but carried on to Hunger Hill. Having an articulated lorry overtake just as I was about to start off from a photo stop was great as I knew I could let the bike go into the dip at Westley without worrying what might be coming the other way.

The A49 was quite busy when I reached it so I abandoned the idea of extending the ride through Condover and headed the hillier but (from here) more direct way through Little Lyth instead.

26.8 miles at 12.3 mph average.





A lovely day after the early morning rain has gone through.





Plenty of water in the brook at Pontesbury.





On the road from Asterley to Westbury.





At the top of the climb.





Nearly at Westbury. I don't like the way those clouds are flattening out at the top. Those showers missed us but it's quite wet out while writing this later in the day.





Much later on, looking towards Lyth Hill.


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Nov 2022)

As of last weekend, I’d only missed three days on the bike since the end of February – but this week started badly and I failed to get out on either Monday or Tuesday (combination of poor weather, tiredness and other priorities). Wednesday and Thursday were wet and very windy but I managed a couple of short rides both days. Today looked like the only decent day of the week so a fairly short local loop on the Shaper 200 was followed by a very short local loop on the RAID mountain bike. Gave up on the idea of having any lunch and put the Urban Shaper in the van and drove to Mauron. Cycled down the V3 Voie Verte between Mauron and Lézonnet – stopped for a while by the shores of the Lac au Duc and then headed back to Mauron.

56km in total today so this week looks a little bit better.

The chateau at Bois-de-la-Roche






The Lac au Duc north of Ploërmel






On the V3 near the old station at Bois-de-la-Roche, heading north


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

Sunderland, to seaburn, whitburn, south shields, ped tunnel, Hadrian way, millennium bridge, Sunderland.

Lovely ride.

First part along the seafront was lovely nice tail wind!

Check phone to see if son was half way done nope, under the Tyne, up the steps and the lift is broken 150 steps thankfully ends at step 15!🤣
Hadrian way nice and sheltered,
Should have taken longer route back but came back via dual carriageway way cycle lane. Not the best! Should have found a cafe in bladon colliery.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Sunderland, to seaburn, whitburn, south shields, ped tunnel, Hadrian way, millennium bridge, Sunderland.
> 
> Lovely ride.
> 
> ...



Lovely pictures, thanks.


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lovely pictures, thanks.



I had to stop regularly to check my route so taking pics was easy. 

I felt rough so I took it easy. 

Glad I don't live there though, the area is criscrossed with dirty great big dual carriageways .


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Nov 2022)

I FELL OFF!

A mountain bike ride on mucky lanes and bridleways after yesterday’s deluge.

Good autumn colour on the beech and oak. Riding along a slippery track through Flete I approached a gate…. I stopped a touch quicker than expected, my right shoe refused to release from the pedal and there I was in a heap! I lay there laughing out loud.

lots of birds- little egret, wigeon, heron, mute swan, sparrowhawk, kestrel and woodcock.

I also saw a massive puffball and some white slime mould

Almost 15 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8175279767


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2022)

usual sunday metric century today .
The roads were still flooded in places and the lanes were very muddy so it was a case of taking it steady at the dodgy parts and even with mudgauds i still got plastered .Got dive bombed by a crow , about 3 close passes by the half awake sunday drivers and found it hard work due to the weather as the damp affects my shoulder and reynauds in my hands was bad even though i had good gloves on and was sweating .
Only one other person with me that met me after about 20 miles and turned off for home not long after the cafe stop ay Tuppenhurst Farm Rugely after about 40 miles so pretty much a solo ride for me .About 6 miles from home i had to take a gel as i was struggling


----------



## wafter (27 Nov 2022)

A brief summary of this week's almost unfathomably exciting excursions..

Wednesday (I think) saw a quick trip to see a client in the city. First time out on the Routier in weeks; saddened to see that it has a bit more rust for having been stored outside (under a cover) but it is what it is and I can't get too prissy about it. In addition the freewheel's got really temperemental in the cold (my fault for inadvertantly filling it with wax ) but it's manageable. When the weather's better it wants stripping and re-lubing, no doubt.

Having failed to account for the possibility of a ride I had minimal gear, and set off with bare hands and nice poloneck. After all of about ten feet I instantly felt tangibly better and took the longer route along the tow path; lamenting the cold on my exposed digits. By the time I'd got there, collected what I had to and started on the return leg I'd warmed up a fair bit and (since most of the return is uphill) actually got a bit too warm. Only about 8 miles total I think, but a very welcome excuse to get out - bike-specific-issues notwithstanding.


Friday we'd run out of eggs again, so I popped to the farm shop who were predictably out. Word on the street was that there was potentially another source in the next village so I set off in that direction - verbally abusing the knobhead boomers who'd inexplicably parked right in the gateway to the farmyard and in doing so preventing anything wider than a bike from getting in or out 

Sure enough I managed to get one box of eggs in the next village - £1.50 for some reasonably-sized ones having left the £2 "large" offerings alone. Back the way I came for 8 miles total.


On waking this morning I felt grotty following yet another weekend of binging on stuff I know I should leave well alone.. feeling both disconcertingly detached / disassociated as well as extremely mentally blunted and generally hopeless I knew I'd achive very little if I stayed in.

The looming spectre of an empty egg enclosure was a good enough excuse and after some mincing and general confusion I was out. I'd initially planned to take the DSLR and get some pics, but instead swapped this out for the phone and decided to push on to the supermarket post-eggs, were I feeling up to it.

Upon arriving at the farm I was shocked to find that there were actually eggs available, so tucked a couple of boxes in the pannier bag and continued on my way. Down the hill out of the village and along the road that formed a raised causeway through the flooded lowlands..

I stopped to take a few pics; allowing the poorly-propped up bike to fall over thanks to my inattentiveness and the draft of a passing car  Thankfully nowt was obviously damaged (other than a few more puncture wounds on the already tatty bar tape and my Polar mount bending under the need to decelearate the unit's modest mass as the bike hit the deck) so I tried to put it behind me and carried on.







On to the supermarket via a less-well-rolled path into town..







Entering town at the wrong end I rode through what had once been a middle-class stronghold mid-last-century, now a poster-child for urban degeneration and mediocrity. I made my way through the town centre and its "Victorian Christmas market". I declined to buy any of the plastic tat on offer, nor any of the far more appealing food from the various wagons; feeling very much like an old, irrelevant outsider.

Once at the supermarket I decided to try a different approach; leaving the bags on the bike and grabbing a basket. Having negotiated the gamut of non-situationally-aware muppets I finally got to the self-service checkout; and only then did it dawn on me that (unlike when using a trolley, which live outside) I had limited means of carrying my spoils to the bike.. an obvious oversight and hardly surprising since at that time I still felt very much "elsewhere" and able to muster about as much cognitive ability as a potato.

Having made it back to the bike with my precariously balanced stack of provisions everything was packed away and I was off again; dodging more oblivious muppets in the car park on my way out.

I took the usual route back, which was fairly uneventful. I decided to take a stretch of bridleway in preference to the road that connects a couple of villages. This started off OK but quickly degraded to the point where I had little choice but to ride through many puddles; the tight clearances on the brakes causing lots of lovely, rhythmic scrapy-scrapy noises..








By this point I was travelling very, very slowly.. fairly content to just be wafting along in my own little world. I made full use of the granny ring to slowly wind myself to the top of the hill at the end of the bridleway (about 12%, conquered at around 3.5mph while remaining under 80% max HR).

After that it was back into the village and home, for a little under 26 miles and 1100ft at 10.4mph and 120bpm for 1200kcal burned.

Not the best or most transformative ride in the world, but of use and it's probably put me in a better place than I'd have been in had I stayed at home. Still feel like a bit of a space cadet though, tbh..


----------



## geocycle (27 Nov 2022)

The rain had finally stopped and the wind had given up blowing in from the Atlantic so an opportunity for a ride presented itself. I also wanted to try the new chain and cassette that I’d replaced in the week as I thought I’d got the chain a bit long. Did a three peaks ride, first off was Jubilee Tower on the flank of Clougha Pike which is a good pull up to 300 m from sea level. Murk, to use the technical term, reduced the opportunity for views but quiet roads and an exhilarating descent made up for it. Next up was Trough of Bowland, again quiet except for buzzards, red grouse, pheasants, redwing and a flock of over a hundred assorted finches. Followed the Hodder south then Chipping for lunch at the farm shop. Back home via Beacon Fell and the flatlands of Garstang and the Wyre. 87 km or 54 miles with 1200 m of climbing.

picture of Jubilee Tower


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Nov 2022)

A 10.30am meet up with friends Martin & Gaynor in Ulleskelf for a ride out to York city centre. So busy today, lots of visitors for Christmas market/shopping. A coffee stop by the market followed by a second coffee stop at The Lemon Tree in Tadcaster. A bit nippy but a great ride out. 35.9 miles with an average of 14.2 mph.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2022)

With the weather being better than the last couple of days (dry, not too windy, a bit on the misty and overcast side though) I thought I'd have another go at the route to Melverley that I cut short last time. I set out to ride it anti-clockwise this time so headed round the old bypass to Shelton then to Bicton and Montford Bridge. Traffic was fairly light with it being a Sunday morning. I got overtaken by another cyclist on the descent into Montford Bridge but he wasn't that much quicker than me when the road flattened out.

I headed for Montford and Shrawardine next and found far more people walking along the lanes than motor traffic. Not long after Shrawardine I was accosted by a dachshund which came baying towards me while I was moving then looked very disappointed and didn't seem to know what to do next when I came to a halt. The owner was very apologetic as he put it back on the lead.

After straying from the signposted cycling route to come out near Wilcott I spotted a couple of riders ahead of me and pushed on a bit to see if I could catch up. I did slowly reel them in but my next turning came up before actually catching up with them.

There were a handful of riders about on the road to Melverley, which was nice to see. I took a right at Crew Green for a change and then tackled the climb towards Bulthy. A warning ding of the bell before catching up with a horse and rider seemed to be appreciated, although the rider said she thought it was her phone going off. I had the descent the other side completely to myself until after Stanford.

The A458 was completely clear when I came to cross it at Halfway House then I found the road between Westbury and Nox to be busier than I'm used to. Edit: I completely forgot to mention the red kite that flew alongside me for a short while just before Nox - it was only about 20 feet away before banking away across the field - a lovely moment. A football match was going on at Lea Cross - the field will have been horrendously muddy for them, certainly not up to world cup standard.

The wind seemed to be picking up a bit as I passed through Arscott and Exford's Green but was a crosswind so didn't cause much bother. By Hunger Hill I felt like I was running low on energy a bit so took the more direct way back via Little Lyth again - the A49 was relatively busy so only riding the one short section on it was preferable anyway.

34.6 miles at 13 mph average.





Shrawardine Castle. Much of the stone from the castle was taken to repair civil war damage in Shrewsbury.





At the Royal Hill - too early for them to be open.





From the same spot; the view towards the Breidden. The river was just over the flood level here a couple of days ago - we've gone from one extreme to another this year.





A bit further on and I've just crossed the river and the border into Wales.





A new sign on the climb to Bulthy - I don't recall seeing the horse-drawn vehicle warning in the wild before.





The view back down to the flood-plain.





The sun is attempting to break through as I look towards Earl's Hill on the way to Lea Cross.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Nov 2022)

Three outings for the ebike on Friday and Saturday took it to over 65,000ft of elevation for the year so far in just under 950 miles. Two trips to Morrisons, Fridays with cool bag in the rucksack and no panniers, initially drizzly conditions, was a mistake as it meant going back on Saturday for a bag of oranges at the bargain price of 5 for 99p. Those oranges then had a visit to Waitrose for a free copy of Saturdays Times and a bar of Lindt chocolate for just £1.10. The other Friday trip was one with a pannier to Sainsburys and its weight capacity potentially tested by three x 2 pints of milk at the Nectar price of 98p each. A bit of a drenching going – the day was forecast as dry and sunny.

Sunday and the Defy headed south east, by flipping between NCN67 and the A661 to avoid muddy with fallen leafs sections of the NCN and the twisty section of that A road, to Wetherby and onto Wighill for a snack break.




A weak sun tried in vain to break through the cloud as I headed east and then north to the second word ABC of Hutton* W*andesley.




(Need to tweak that rear mudguard - has adjustable horizontal stays and I had eased them out a bit but obviously those stays need unbolting and the stay reangled)
Thereafter to adjacent Long Marston and via Tockwith and Knaresborough last done with a strong headwind so an entirely different ride, with a variance further on of avoiding the Starbeck branch due to its muddy with leafs condition that resulted in the ebike having a clean this morning.
42.05 miles 1969ft climbed 13.2mph avg


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Nov 2022)

Yesterday: I got my brother out for a ride again. After his last ride with me being on the hilly side he wanted a flatter one this time, but longer, so the extended Acton Burnell loop seemed to fit the bill.

We had a little bit of a wait to join the A49. The traffic behaved fairly well towards us and once past Condover it was quieter so made for some pleasant cycling. The lanes after Ryton were a bit muddy after all the rain we have had lately. When we paused after Longnor we could see it was raining over the Long Mynd, which I wasn't expecting from the forecast, however from the direction and the speed that the cloud was moving I was fairly hopeful we wouldn't get wet.

The climb to Frodesley was taken at a relaxed pace and the descent to Acton Burnell was swift without pushing on too hard on the damp roads - conveniently the two sharpest corners on the way had both been in the sun long enough to dry out.

Doug said that the section to Cound Moor was hillier than he remembered it, but he did enjoy the long straight which is slightly downhill in this direction. When we paused for a drink near Harnage the air seemed completely still and only the sounds of nature could be heard. The flag at Cound was unchanged from last time I was here. With no wind to stir it I couldn't get a good look to have another go at identifying it.

When we reached Cound Stank I gave Doug a choice of routes to get back. He preferred the quieter way, although it is a little hillier, so we headed towards Pitchford and Cantlop. The sun was starting to set at about this point so we had a decent view of it on our way back to Condover. We headed back the direct way - traffic wasn't too bad with the school rush having finished and the evening rush just about to start.

22.7 miles this time at 12.7 mph average.






The view to the Stretton hills as we approach Ryton.





Near to Harnage. The log across the gateway is a recent addition - I wonder if they've had a bit of unauthorized off-roading.





I assumed this was geese on first sight but as they got closer it appeared to be seagulls. Yes, they are heading south.





Sunset near Cantlop.


----------



## footloose crow (30 Nov 2022)

*30 Nov. Mid week riding*

There is always a sense of sneaking out of school on a mid week ride. This is despite being retired for a few years. I still haven't got used to the fact I am not working. I keep expecting a tap on the shoulder..."shouldn't you be in work today?". I wasn't the only skiver today though. The Lost Gardens of Heligan car park was full as was the cafe and this is mid week on a cold November day outside the tourist season. Was anyone at work today?? If you were at work today, thank you. I feel guilty. 

I have met some other retired guys and we meet up in random places and then decide where to go. There are no ride leaders and often no real idea of the destination or indeed any plan. We take it in turns to be in front - or sometimes we don't. Sometimes we wait at the top of the hill and sometimes we don't. Occasionally not everyone gets back to the start. It is anarchic, disorganised and often rib breakingly funny riding with them and I like the sense of danger, of never knowing what may happen next or where we will end up.






I can give you a list of places we passed through, some of which I can even remember passing through, but that would give the appearance of a plan. Afterwards one can look back at a journey and convince oneself that this was the plan all along and this was the route we meant to take which is self delusion.











They cycle fast these old men. They started racing as teenagers and somehow their muscles and lungs remember what to do. We compare heart rates and discuss prostates now in these golden twilight years. I stubbornly believe I will get faster if I keep trying but '_ Time's winged arrow_' has reached the top of its arc and is now dropping down. I cling on to the back wheel of anyone who is in front of me, breath rasping, heart exploding, chest heaving, the thunder of blood in my temples and I know I need to slow down - but I can't. I love keeping up with these old racers, of feeling I have life left in me yet. I like the rush of wheels spinning along tarmac, hedges flying past, edging the speed up, wind whistling in my helmet, bent low over the bars and knowing I can still do this. For another day, maybe another week. Beyond that who cares. One day at a time, sweet Jesus. 

The sky is blue and the roads are dry and I am not cold or wet. That's all I need today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2022)

Yesterday's ride:

December is here already? Time to get my challenge ride in. I have been eyeing up the first of the month for a few days as the wind looked like being calm and the bitterly cold air expected from the weekend onwards won't have rolled in yet. I got the Hawk prepared and, having trudged round the same areas far too often this year, decided to attempt a hilly South Shropshire route.

Getting out on the road at about ten to seven, it was chilly and overcast but we had been spared fog and frost. Knowing that this route needs some extra mileage added to get the 100 miles for the challenge I set out for Condover initially then along Lyon's Lane heading for Berrington, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor and Acton Burnell. The A49 had been relatively busy for the time of the morning but after that it was fairly quiet apart from the short section on the A458. The Scottish Saltire was the flag at Cound.

Having passed through Acton Burnell, Frodesley and along the old Roman road to Comley it looked like I was going to be climbing into the cloud as I ascended Folly Bank. I had a snack stop at the top of the climb then carried on to a misty Cardington and Longville. I climbed over Wenlock Edge via Wilderhope, climbing into the fog at the top but finding it thinned out on the descent, which was good as I hadn't been looking forward to the short stretch on the B4368 if the visibility had been poor.

As I headed to Broncroft and Peaton the mist did thicken up and apart from a couple of thinner patches, seemed to be getting worse as I headed towards Ludlow. It was pretty cold too in the damp air which didn't entice me to make many stops for photos. Reaching Ludlow I headed through the centre and, after getting a few snaps, dropped down to Dinham Bridge where it was sheltered from the wind (which was surprisingly brisk at this point) to have my next food stop.

When I got moving again I was straight into the big climb of the day through the Mortimer Forest. I climbed into the cloud quite early on so there were none of the views that I usually like on this road. I could have done without the driver who overtook only to swing straight across my path into a driveway, however that was the only incident of note on this stretch. The border with Herefordshire is just before the summit and it showed on the descent as the road surface became pretty horrible - Shropshire roads aren't brilliant at the moment but Herefordshire is worse. I found myself riding down the middle of the road for long stretches to avoid the potholes and the shoddy patches - thankfully there was hardly any other traffic on the way to Wigmore.

The Mortimer Forest climb had taken a lot out of my legs making me pretty slow on even the slightest climbs, so I hadn't been looking forward to the stretch on the A4110. Fortunately this wasn't very busy and the visibility was better as the fog had lifted into low cloud, but I was still glad to turn off towards Walford and the flatter road through Brampton Bryan, heading for Bucknell. I seemed to find a second wind after Bucknell and got along quite nicely until the road became more undulating near Hopton Heath. Finding unexpected road closure signs here was annoying. A local resident told me that the signs only went up that morning and he didn't know what the closure was for, so I decided to take the chance I'd be allowed through and carried on. On the plus side, it meant that only the one car passed me while tackling the sharp little climb here.

The closure turned out to be nearly at the other end of the road, just a mile before Purslow. I was able to walk the bike through alright - one of the workmen joked that; no, I'd have to go back and round the five mile diversion.

I had hoped to have done 60 miles before having my lunch but by Kempton (58 miles) I was hungry so took the opportunity to stop to eat at the little picnic spot by the brook. It was a little bit of a slow start once I got moving again but improved on the way to Lydbury North then Bishop's Castle (overtaking a couple of horse riders on the way).

It's a fairly steep climb through Bishop's Castle which the legs weren't overly happy with, but I was intending to stop and take a few photos anyway. I climbed into the cloud again on the way out of town but it started to clear on the way to Pentre and some hazy sunshine even managed to break through. There were more "road closed ahead" signs on the way but I already knew about this one and expected to be able to turn off and take a detour. The actual closure came about a mile before I was expecting it - I rode through and found fresh patches (Powys council, so these were done properly) but no workmen before the junction where I'd intended to turn off, so I didn't have to explain myself or ask permission. The lane I'd turned onto is completely new to me and brought me out in Churchstoke. I could have headed along the main road to rejoin my route but decided instead to take another new-to-me lane which links to the Montgomery road. I think that this was a mistake - not only was it more undulating than my tired legs were happy with, but I also managed to misread the map and ended up at a dead end in a farmyard. I then had to climb back up the hill to take the correct turning.

Having got back on track I took some pictures in Montgomery but didn't hang around longer than needed for that. Not far out of town the sky cleared and I had a view to the hills which were bathed in a lovely evening glow. The legs felt fairly good along the way and I'd almost reached Marton before I realised that I really ought to have stopped for another snack. An unofficial layby sufficed for this and I carried on as the sun started to set behind me. I made slow but steady progress through Brockton and Worthen and had another pause at Westbury where I opened the jelly babies to be sure of not running out of energy in the last few miles. I had been getting a bit concerned that I hadn't added enough extra mileage to be sure of getting the century, but seeing 90 miles on the clock at this point I was happy it would be enough by the time I got back.

It was getting properly dark by now and running into fog on the way to Nox made me rather nervous of what was becoming a pretty busy road as the evening rush got underway. Thankfully my lights and reflectives were good enough to make almost everyone give lots of room but I was still glad to turn off this road. Lit up farm buildings looming out of the fog at Polemere looked like the aliens had landed and shortly afterwards I encountered a cyclist pushing his bike due to a puncture - I offered to pump the tyre up and see if it would hold pressure for a bit but that was politely turned down.

The A488 at Lea Cross was quite busy but I managed to get across without incident. The climb at Shorthill was a bit of an effort with so many miles in the legs but thankfully as the name suggests it's not a big climb. There was a bit more evening traffic on the way through Exford's Green but it didn't cause any issues until I joined the road to Hunger Hill - an oncoming driver dipped their lights when they saw my lights, then put them back onto main beam when they realised it was "only" a cyclist.  I'm afraid I wasn't in the mood for that kind of arrogance and they got a gesture and called a name.

Although I was pretty confident of getting the right mileage, I couldn't see the display in the dark to be absolutely sure, so finding a gap in the traffic at Hunger Hill I took the long way through Condover to add a bit and be certain.

103.26 miles at 11.6 mph moving average. I was out for 10 hours and 55 minutes overall. I'm really chuffed to have got the December challenge ride in early. By January I'll have forgotten what hard going it was and be ready to have another go.





Pre-dawn light as seen from Berrington.





It had been fairly clear at first but I climbed into the cloud up Folly Bank.





Ludlow.





Snack stop with a view of Ludlow Castle.





Wigmore.





At my lunch stop in Kempton.





Climbing up through Bishop's Castle.





Montgomery.





The sky cleared on the way to Chirbury.





The sun has set behind me on the way to Westbury


----------



## cyberknight (3 Dec 2022)

went for a club ride and i was down for the faster group but the leader had planned a long ride which in itself wasn't a problem but i wanted to be back home earlier than that ride would have let me as it would have been over 70 miles door to door so the only other option was a slower paced group .
Went with them and even after a couple of miles i realized i had made a mistake as they were that slow it was hard to ride so slow and my hands and feet were suffering with the cold as i wasn't riding hard enough to keep warm so i let them know i was turning off .
13 miles in total and i made the right choice as my feet were so cold i have been back 30 mins and they are only just getting feeling back .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2022)

Yesterdays ride with the Xtracycle to visit family. This mostly involves me and the Xtracycle siting on trains, but it's handy to have it for the few kilometres between station and apartment at each end.







Xtracycle being used because Beautiful Daughter's birthday present was being carried as well. There are advantages to working in a bike shop...

On this subject, I'm considering taking my wheel jig back with me...


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Dec 2022)

Out on the Dolan this morning with David, Andrea & Fiona for a steady ride out to Birkin cafe. A bit nippy out. 28 miles with a 16 mph average.
No photos taken so a pic of my dog in hat instead.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Dec 2022)

Saturday and a rare sighting of the sun, thickest bib longs on and, after a fight with the overshoes, headed out on the Defy for a lumpy ride starting out westward up Penny Pot. The wind must have been stronger than it seemed as all the wind turbines were active.
The crossing of the A59 whilst heading north on the B6451 took some time; when a gap appeared in one direction their was a constant flow in the other.
A peleton headed east as I went went west on Menwith Hill Road and two more cyclists were climbing Day Lane as I descended to the north – that was cold but soon countered by the upwards stretches of Diary Lane to Dacre where I took a snack break looking at dark clouds to the north.
A few spots of rain occurred as I descended to Dacre Banks, not as cold, up the short steep bank into Summerbridge, once again not really living up to its name, and adjacent to the north west on the B6165 the second word ABC of New *Y*ork encased in the stone work of a very enclosed from the weather bus stop shelter.




Back through Summerbridge and along the B6165 to another second word Y, Burnt Yates which I had previously used for the 4th letter ABC. Another snack break, where a concerned local enquired if I was warm enough – expained the longs were suitable for sub zero temperatures.
Down the bank through Bedlam to Ripley and home via the A61 to Killinghall B6161 and a fast downgrade stretch of the A59.
22.82 miles 1677ft climbed @ 12.4mph avg


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2022)

Another month, another 100 miler. Another year and another gold star.
Out the door at silly o'clock 6am to dark, drizzly, cold weather. I did a variation of last weeks route down to Ashford in Kent to a the cafe utilised by the Friday Night Ride in September. A real gem of a place. A full veggie English and a decaf latte. Thats me living on the edge.
The route is one I can literally do with my eyes shut I have done it so many times. So it was an easy enough ride, despite the drizzle and cold. The drizzle only lasted half an hour, but the cold stayed cold for the whole ride. There was no need to rush so I just plodded along, staying just on the warm side of cold.
So, scores on the doors.
100.01 miles for the day.
Imperial century #16 for the year
Imperial century month #145 in a row
Imperial century #320 over all
And gold star number 12.


----------



## chriswoody (4 Dec 2022)

A typical December day in Northern Germany, temperatures of zero degrees and steel grey skies, I wrapped up and headed out on the Kona. Time was short, so I headed west through the forest, hugging the banks of the river.






The air was numbingly cold and it took a while to warm up, there were no other cyclists around, but a few hardy souls were having a pre lunch stroll. After a few kilometres on gravel roads, I turned off onto a small forest track that serves as a cut through, the marsh to the right is often alive with the noise of wildlife in summer, but now there's no sound to be heard. The pollarded willow hangs over the track and keeps me from straying into the boggy ground.






My attention is caught by a fungus on the nearby tree, a Red-Belted Conk, a sign of a tree in poor health, but providing a strange splash of colour in the gloom.






I ride on, first through a meandering path between the spruce, then onto wider rougher trails. At times I reflect how nice it would be to have the wide tires and suspension of my hardtail as the deeply rutted ground bucks me around.






The forest soon gives to way more native species like Oak and Birch for a while and I'm riding on a carpet of old leaves, the cold air preventing their decay for a while. Then the regimented ranks of a Spruce plantation appear, the tightly packed trunks marching off into the gloom.






Onwards and through the hamlet of Stedden, I stop at the horse paddocks under the trees for a quick break. One particular inquisitive horse comes over to say hello and see if I have some spare food.






From here I'm over the river at the water works and swing back East. The route here is much faster, the ground under my wheels is hard packed gravel and wide, I'm soon pushing along at a fair old clip and enjoying myself. Another quick break at the side of a small lake, the cold air meaning my stops are short and brief and then its back into the saddle to warm up.






As I enter the last kilometres into the forest a large wooden sign captures my attention. Deutsche Bahn are wanted to build a new high speed rail line heading North, rather than upgrading the existing line, they want to build a whole new track. The proposed route cuts through the heart of the forests here and many of my favourtite routes will be bisected by this line. Some locals who are fervently opposed to the proposed route have been erecting signs all along the proposed route as a protest and it is quite worrying to see where it will be going.






I head on towards home and the last kilometres pass easily by. I roll into the back garden after a brief, but enjoyable 22km's. Time to warm up with a hot coffee and some lebkuchen.


----------



## geocycle (4 Dec 2022)

Cold and raw sums it up. A cold easterly looked set to have me pinned against the west coast, if not the sofa, but needed to clear my head after an evening with friends. Elected on a tour de Staveley with a big loop around Kendal. I rashly chose an anti-clockwise route thinking it would help me unwind and ended up bearing the brunt of the wind on the way out. Cycle.travel took me on some unexplored single track roads with views westward to the south lakes hills. Lunch was in the bakery/brewery at Staveley before a return via Lyth valley in the gathering gloom. Was very glad of my lights today. 104 km or 64 miles with 1265 m of climbing.

Not good for pictures but a couple below from the hills east of Kendal.


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2022)

A bit of a 'School Boy Error ’ on today’s ride from me. I met some mates in Elton I turned up too early as usual.











From there we headed mainly off road towards a cafe in Brigstock. 




I had a minor slip on a wooden bridge. I thought nothing of it really as it wasn’t even enough for any bruising etc. A few seconds later I noticed the tyre wasn’t hard. So I stopped and pumped it up and assumed tubeless had done its job. The flat tyre was maybe what had caused me to slide. However a minute later it was soft again. It was freezing, so this time I used my CO2 cannister. The bit of the core that the core cap screws into was broken (was it the fall or the CO2 🤔). I hoped it would hold but had a spare tube if it didn’t. You guessed it, it didn’t 👎With it being freezing and my mates feeling it, I swapped the tube in ASAP. All good I did another gravel sector after that then doh I realised I hadn’t closed the clutch. Then a minute later I realised my ‘School Boy Error’ I had forgotten to sweep the inside of the tyre. My two mates who had tubes only had mtb tubes and I needed a 700cc. My other two mates on 700cc gravel bikes didn’t carry a spare and a third had left 5mins earlier. I tried a Park patch but it was just too slimy for it. So I went to try another, double doh it was the last one 👎👎
I had resigned my to getting to civilisation and calling a taxi.
When I did I walked my bike to a local (Weldon) shop and asked for a taxi. They said they could call me one but after a chat with another customer advised me I would be better to try the bus which would be arriving in 5mins first before spending £70+ on a taxi. I took their advice and walked to the bus stop nearby.
As I was waiting a bloke who was in the garden opposite and who had seen me walk by twice and then stand at the bus stop asked me what was wrong. When I explained he offered to let me patch it at his place, he had a kit. When we got round the back of his and he opened his garage I seen that he had a few bikes. He then thought it would be better to offer me a tube. He didn’t know what type a 700cc was but when I explained that it was the same diameter as a road bike one he rummaged around and found one. I swapped it in and headed back on road to Oundle (I probably could have took a short cut but I reckoned it probably wasn’t advisable with a road tube in a 40mm tyre). It held fine though and just when I was approaching Fotheringhay I spotted what looked like my mates so I put in a bit of an effort to catch them. The Brigstock cafe was shut and they had stopped instead in one in Oundle. They only live just up the road in Nassington but it was good to let them know I was able to get home 👍 I also thought they’d stop in Fotheringhay for a drink, they usually do, but today all they could think about which was probably a good idea, was a warm shower 👍👍


----------



## a.twiddler (4 Dec 2022)

Perhaps you should have put this in the thread titled "What's so great about Presta Valves", too!


----------



## Chislenko (5 Dec 2022)

An easy 25 miler this morning. Pretty cold on the face but the rest of the body ok.

The weather app "lied," about the wind direction again! No cafe to report.

About a mile from home a massive truck from Slovenia had attempted to come through our village and was stuck causing a bit of a jam for those in metal boxes. 

I hold my hands up, I broke the rules and cycled along the pavement to get past the blockage!

I can only assume he was looking for the Toyota plant at Deeside and his sat nav had taken him wrong. His truck was liveried "Automotive Parts. Slovenia -Veles (Wales).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2022)

Tuesday: I had a couple of hours free in the afternoon so headed off to do one of my regular routes to Wilderley and Pulverbatch. I headed round clockwise this time so headed through Condover, Longnor and Hollyhurst to start. I was a little annoyed at a guy who gave a close pass on the short stretch of the A49, but the drivers following him all gave loads of room. I saw another cyclist coming the other way while en route to Condover but after that the only sign of other riders was tracks on the muddy road surfaces until much later in the trip. After Hollyhurst I spotted a couple of walkers setting out on a footpath across a field - it was pretty muddy and looked hard going to me.

Having reached Dudgeley the climbing starts as usual. The lane here was a bit busier than I'm used to but that still only amounts to four vehicles that I needed to pull in for. I was riding against the wind but it was so light I hardly noticed it.

I needed to pull in for a handful of vehicles on the climb to Smethcott too - one of those was a large tractor with trailer and I was really glad to find a gateway to duck into as it filled the lane from hedge to hedge.

At Smethcott I thought I'd take the lane to Picklescott - more climbing but this lane was quiet apart from a couple of walkers. At the village there is a bit more climbing before a view over the Shropshire plain and the start of my descent. I paused here to put on an extra layer and my full finger gloves, knowing that it would be cold on the descent, especially as sunset wasn't far off. I had the whole of this lane to myself and only saw a couple of vehicles on the way to Wilderley. The road has been resurfaced outside the farm which is very welcome as it had been in a pretty bad state.

Reaching Pulverbatch, I headed for Longden. This is a nice flowing descent (mostly) but in the cold air I wasn't particularly quick. I decided to stick with this road a little longer and carried on to Annscroft then turned off to climb Lyth Hill from this side and use the rough track across the top to head for home.

26.7 miles at 11.8 mph average.





Looking in the direction of Church Stretton as I make my way to Dudgeley.





Another view from the same spot.





The sun breaks through as I head towards Leebotwood.





At Picklescott the sun is about to drop behind the hills. Official sunset is still 40 minutes away at this point.





On my descent of Pease Lane.





Crossing Lyth Hill

-------------------------------------------

Yesterday: I was able to get out and do something a bit longer this time. I opted for a not too hilly regular route to Cressage and Walcot. For the first few miles I was following the same route to Condover, Ryton and Longnor, apart from a detour at Ryton to avoid a tractor that was hedgecutting - but I ran through fresh cuttings on the other road anyway. It was sunnier but a bit colder which seemed to have put off my fellow cyclists as I didn't see anyone all ride - I did see more horse riders than usual instead. Pausing at the crossroads at Longnor I thought there must be _someone _out as there were tyre tracks..... until I realised they were my own from the previous day.

It was a left at this junction this time, heading for Acton Burnell. Progress didn't seem especially quick with the cold air and a slight headwind. I took my usual road to Cound Moor then carried on along Shore Lane to Cressage where I found the main road unusually quiet (no complaints from me about that). It was a steady climb up through Eaton Constantine heading for Uppington. The old A5 wasn't busy either for the short section I use before descending along Bluebell Lane. After Walcot I turned for Withington and straight towards the low sun which I'd be riding into a lot of the rest of the ride.

At Berwick Wharf the road past the Attingham Estate was as busy as I'd expect it to be for the time of day but everyone behaved fine towards me. Thankfully the driver who overtook on a blind corner on the way to Cross Houses didn't meet anyone coming the other way .

The last few miles were very familiar territory to Berrington, along Lyons Lane and back to Condover, which I reached to find road closure signs being put up. I had a decent run up to the A49 (the one driver could have been a bit more polite on the way), getting back just when I'd expected as the sun set.

34.5 miles at 13.1 mph average.





Headed along Shore Lane to Cressage.





On the climb through Eaton Constantine. The light on this scene looked better in real life.





The Wrekin viewed from near Rushton.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Dec 2022)

Woke up to a little snow, so out for a play on the MTB. It's not the best area for it, but there's a few lanes that can be stitched together.

First, round the airport runway - judging by the lack of noise the inch or so of snow had shut it.







Then off around Alderley Edge. Came across a rather nasty car crash where the lane goes over the bypass - three or four cars involved including a Tesla missing a wheel. 

I've got my spiked winter tyres on, so ice is no problem at all, though it turns out they're a bit sketchy on cobbles. 

As I approach home on the way back, the snow is traditionally British: not much of it, and turning to slush. 

43km, took me nearly three hours!


----------



## geocycle (10 Dec 2022)

@roubaixtuesday well done for getting out. Not been out since Wednesday and the coming week looks tricky with ice. Looks like you’ve a lot of snow and noted the airport was closed.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (10 Dec 2022)

geocycle said:


> @roubaixtuesday well done for getting out. Not been out since Wednesday and the coming week looks tricky with ice. Looks like you’ve a lot of snow and noted the airport was closed.



Yeah, I was very surprised they shut the airport, there really wasn't that much snow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2022)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Yeah, I was very surprised they shut the airport, there really wasn't that much snow.



It only takes 0.001mm of snow to cause chaos anywhere south of Leeds.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Dec 2022)

WFH today, so a chance to take the MTB out over the icy Moss before breakfast.


----------



## footloose crow (15 Dec 2022)

*15 Dec Once more into the freezer......*

My wife was not happy. She pointed out that I have Zwift set up in the back bedroom, that the roads are full of Xmas shoppers and there is still a lot of ice so I DO NOT NEED TO GO OUTSIDE. I haven't known it this cold in Cornwall since the 'Beast from the East' in 2017. We just don't do 'cold' here. We do beaches, loose limbed guys with surfboards and the wetsuit pulled down to the waist, tanned ladies ripping the waves barefoot even in January. It only snows once a decade and melts within hours. So having had some rain and sleet creating a long, thin lane wide tongue of water the current frosts and refusal to rise above 0c have created some issues. This weather perplexes me - I don't understand how to cycle in it. What do you do when the lanes are icy, unsalted and the air is thick with cold? It is an effort even to push your way through this dense cold air. Even breathing is like imbibing frozen treacle. My lungs struggle to get any sustenance from it, the bike is held back as if we were cycling underwater. I haven't even got to the first hill yet.





_Setting off from home - really it is cold. I know there isn't snow or frost but it is BELOW freezing and we are just not used to it. in Cornwall._

But even without wifely approval I need to get out in the open. The sun was visible for the first time in a clear blue sky and although it offered as much warmth as a smile from a Russian president, it was nevertheless a real sun and not something on Zwift. I told my wife that Tony and Ian were coming and I couldn't let them down although in truth, I had spent a day wearing down their excuses not to go out and I suspect they told their partners they were only going to keep me happy. And I was happy, even though wrapped up in four layers made it hard to breathe or even turn my head.

Ian, as usual, assured me he had done very little cycling lately and was tremendously unfit - and then disappeared quickly up the first hill. He and Tony waited for me at the Coop where they were busy assisting various older ladies who were falling over on the ice. They asked me where I wanted to go next and we didn't go there on the basis of their opinion that all my route choices were s**t. Instead we had to find some unnecessary hills which involved me breathing deeply and cold scorching my lungs to the point that I couldn't feel my chest. At least I didn't need to worry about the pain of a heart attack.





_Looks colder in black and white eh?....an alternative explanation is its hard taking a photo with your gloves in your mouth, one hand on the brakes whilst trying to avoid potholes and find the right buttons on the camera._ 

A cafe stop with an underperforming wood burner just made me colder and stepping outside afterwards really took my breath away. The cafe is perched part way up St Agnes Beacon, over looking the sea from an elevated position. The entire coast from Stepper Point near Padstow in the north to St Ives to the south was clearly visible, every detail brilliantly etched in the clean bright light; the sea a deep blue, moving slowly and comfortably, the sky a lighter blue, a few wisps of cloud drifting gently past. The cliffs shone in the light, each section a different hue of purple, grey, brown and black. An old mine shaft was silhouetted against the light. Frost sparkling in the hedgerows and lines of sparkling old snow in the ploughed furrows across the fields

I saw all of that but didn't take a photo. I had just had my breath taken away by how much colder the air had become.





_A photo of someone you don't know riding downhill with a bit of sea in the corner....I have excuses. At least it's in colour this time. _

Time to head for home now, into the dropping sun which made spotting cars and potholes difficult and I hit a few of one of those and was missed, although not by much, by the other. The cold was finding every small gap in my clothing going down hill, braking cautiously, one foot unclipped and ready to break a fall. The back wheel squirrelled around from time to time as it found patches of ice, hidden to me until that floating feeling that precedes a long slide down the road. My bike handling skills must have improved as today I didn't do more than wobble and make small piteous noises. 

Truro fortunately was gritted and salted and the traffic wasn't too bad. Lots of Cornish won't go out when its frosty as we are not used to it and anyway no one likes city driving on Truro's half mile of dual carriageway and the complexity of our three lane roundabout being a frequently heard excuse to take the bus instead, even in summer. 

We parted with fist bumps and happy smiles and promises to get out again next week. We spoke of Lanzarote and spring time and made fervent vows to cycle long distances, tackle big hills, travel to new places..... but only when it warmed up again. We three are all pensioners - we need to dream: but we also need to get on with it before we can't. 

Cold again tomorrow. 

*Statistics : *48.9km. 850 m of uphill. Sorry not to have done made it 50K @13rider but its only a number.......


----------



## Spartak (16 Dec 2022)

Cycled into Bristol this morning to drop off a letter, fortunately the cycle track from Staple Hill into town was well gritted. 

You could tell its been well below freezing in these parts for a few days now as the Harbour was partially frozen... ❄️


----------



## C R (16 Dec 2022)

Quick ride to the pharmacy at lunchtime. Glorious sunshine, but it was COLD 🥶. Garmin says -4C, and it felt like it.


----------



## galaxy (17 Dec 2022)

Good Morning everyone. Not been on since September. We made a few changes in life regarding work. The plan was to have more Cycling gine amongst other things. Took a while but it’s now starting to happen. Must admit it’s been hard last few days. 
I was driving down the A49 on Thursday afternoon and see a familiar face from the Forum. Can’t remember your user name on Hear. You were just up from
lower Pulley. 
Some amazing pictures from all you loveliest cyclists. 
Enjoy


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2022)

galaxy said:


> ..........................................
> I was driving down the A49 on Thursday afternoon and see a familiar face from the Forum. Can’t remember your user name on Hear. You were just up from
> lower Pulley.
> ...........................................


That was very likely me. 

Just about to write up the ride reports including that one.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2022)

First longer ( more than 45 mins )outdoor ride in 10 days today . Did a version of my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold sticking to busier and gritted roads and I didn't quite get to Wymeswold . On the way back I realised I was a tad short so unlike @footloose crow I added a bit on as to me 50km is always the target no 48 and a bit ( rant over) . Yes it was cold but not as bad as the last few days lovely sunshine though .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2022)

Wednesday: Although I'd prepared the knockabout bike for the wintery weather earlier in the week, it took too long to swap the wheels and do some other fettling that was needed. I missed that chance to get a ride in so made sure of getting out at the next opportunity. I just had a couple of hours or so to spare so aimed to do a variation of the longer Acton Burnell route.

Traffic was really busy on the A49 meaning it took a while to get a gap to join the road and I was glad to get onto the quieter roads, as usual. I thought I'd do the ride clockwise this time but for a change took a right at the end of Lyons Lane to head for Cantlop and Pitchford. The bright, frosty day looked lovely, however I realised I'd left my phone behind so couldn't get any photos which was a little frustrating.

Before Pitchford I turned left towards Cound onto a lane I had pretty much to myself. The ungritted roads had all been dry so far which made me think that I needn't have bothered with the ice tyres. Flag of the day at Cound was wishing everyone a Merry Christmas (as far as I could see at least, since it was hanging limp in the still air) then on the climb to Harnage I found a little bit of snow remaining in the centre of the lane - still not enough to justify spikes really.

The long straight to Cound Moor looked damp and hadn't been gritted as far as I could tell so the tyres were reassuring for this bit, also for the climb on the way to Acton Burnell which had slush where water had run across the road. I was back onto gritted roads on the way to Frodesley and Longnor. It was nicely uneventful heading back to Ryton and Condover. As the sun got lower I was feeling the cold seeping through all my layers. I thought I'd head over Lyth Hill on the way back as the traffic would likely still be busy on the main road - it was, so I was glad to only be on it for a couple of hundred yards or so.

25.4 miles at 12.2 mph average. Chilly but it felt good to have got out.

------------------------------------------

Thursday: I had a little more time available in the afternoon so aimed to do something a little longer. I thought that heading to Cardington then around some of the hilly lanes there would be good. It was another start along the A49 ( @galaxy) and into Condover, without having to wait as long to join the main road this time. After a hard overnight frost the surface of the lane after Ryton was sparkling in the sunshine and at Longnor there was slush across the road by the school despite it having been gritted. The old Roman road to Hollyhurst had more obvious ice along it so I was quite happy about having the studded tyres fitted. The climb to Folly Bank was slow and steady then I was glad I'd put on an extra layer for this ride as the descent into Cardington was pretty chilly. As I passed a group of walkers I heard a comment about ice in the village - I was taking it carefully anyway but the extra warning was appreciated.

I turned towards Plaish next. The lane heading there was empty except for me and dry to start with, however about halfway along, the layer of dry mud seamlessly turned into a thick layer of sheet ice and I was going a bit quicker than was entirely sensible. The studs did their job though and I crossed that without any drama. After Plaish I turned onto the undulating lane towards Lower Chatwall and then climbed over the hill to Church Preen. There were some great views on the way and a couple of motorists who seemed surprised to see me.

I was feeling the cold a bit despite the extra layer so aimed to take the most direct route back from here, to Kenley, then down the hill past Bull Farm (some good bits of ice on the road around here so I tempered my speed) and on towards Acton Burnell. The sun set when I was somewhere near Pitchford. Getting back to Condover I thought I'd take the flat way back. The A49 was a little busy so I had to wait to get onto it but it wasn't as bad as the previous day.

Just over 28 miles at 11.4 mph average. Again, great to get out but a hot drink was very welcome when I got back.





The view of the Lawley from thr old Roman road.





Cardington.










En route to Church Preen.





The view to High Fields with Brown Clee in the background.





The setting sun gives a nice glow to The Wrekin.





A couple of miles to home and looking back to the afterglow over Caer Caradoc and the Long Mynd.

--------------------------------------

Friday: Another chance to get out in the afternoon and I thought I'd try my Wilderley and Pulverbatch route. I was heading round clockwise so to start with it was the same roads as the day before. Joining the A49 there was plenty of traffic headed south but not a lot going north - I didn't think too much about it at the time. The road to Condover seemed a bit busier than normal but not enough to cause any bother and the lane from Ryton to Longnor had a few more cars than I'm used to as well.

Reaching Longnor I knew there was a problem as not only was there more traffic than usual but when it got to the crossroads most of it was turning right onto the old Roman road. Something _must _have happened on the A49. At Green Farm everything came to a stop and talking to some of the stuck motorists I was led to understand that the police had been suggesting this single track lane as the nearest diversion from both directions. Two lorries had met somewhere in the middle and brought the whole lot to a grinding halt. Fortunately though, someone was organised enought to try and sort it out and the one lorry had been backed down the drive to Lawley Farm while other motorists were turning round where they could to retrace their steps. While walking the bike through all this chaos one of the drivers enquired what I wanted for it. At least people were keeping their sense of humour.

At the next turning for Leebotwood, more drivers were coming from the direction of the A49 but most seemed to be headed on the road to Cardington so perhaps word about the problem on the lane had filtered through. I carried on to Hollyhurst and found the next blockage less than a mile up the road. This one wasn't so bad though and they were able to sort themselves out. It was stop-start to my crossing of the A49, which was very quiet and easy to get over.

I did wonder if there would be the same issues on the road through Dudgeley but this wasn't too bad. I do hope that the articulated lorry didn't get stuck - the lane I'd just come from is narrower and twistier than the one where I met it. I saw a couple of vehicles I recognised from the earlier jams and the one driver did a proper double-take when he saw me.

Turning towards Smethcott I left all but the local traffic behind. The ice tyres proved their value as there were a few slippy bits on the climb. I was running a lot later than planned by now and my legs were feeling really fatigued so I decided to cut the ride short when I reached the Picklescott road, so turned to head down the hill into Dorrington. I had assumed that this road would have been gritted but it didn't appear to have been so I took it carefully on the long descent. There was traffic queueing for the closure of the A49 in Dorrington but it didn't hinder me crossing over to head for Ryton and Condover.

The flat route home seemed the obvious choice, made easier by there being little traffic headed north still.

22.7 miles at 11 mph average. Not the ride I had in mind when I set out. The A49 closure was caused by a serious accident involving two lorries. At the time of writing, one of the drivers is reported as being in a critical condition.





Looking towards Caer Caradoc from the lane to Walkmills.





At the top of the climb after Smethcott.


----------



## galaxy (17 Dec 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> That was very likely me.
> 
> Just about to write up the ride reports including that one.



I’m sure it was Mt. I remember you wearing Glasses. Looked like you were about to turn right on the A49.


----------



## geocycle (17 Dec 2022)

@Rickshaw Phil Great write ups. Very impressed and a bit envious you were able to get out. Iced in here for 10 days now. Keep up the good work!


----------



## footloose crow (17 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> First longer ( more than 45 mins )outdoor ride in 10 days today . Did a version of my standard 50km loop out to Wymeswold sticking to busier and gritted roads and I didn't quite get to Wymeswold . On the way back I realised I was a tad short so unlike @footloose crow I added a bit on as to me 50km is always the target no 48 and a bit ( rant over) . Yes it was cold but not as bad as the last few days lovely sunshine though .



I will do 51 and a bit next time to make up for it….that better? 😀

It’s still only a number……🧮


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2022)

galaxy said:


> I’m sure it was Mt. I remember you wearing Glasses. Looked like you were about to turn right on the A49.


Yes, I did have glasses on and it is a right turn onto the A49. 



geocycle said:


> @Rickshaw Phil Great write ups. Very impressed and a bit envious you were able to get out. Iced in here for 10 days now. Keep up the good work!



Thanks. I was very fortunate a few years ago to get hold of some Marathon Winter tyres when Planet X had them at a huge discount. They make a big difference when it gets slippy.


----------



## HLaB (17 Dec 2022)

The group ride was cancelled yet again, tbh it would have been suicide on the Northamptonshire lanes if it had went ahead. So I was left with the choice of:




Or wait until it had warmed up. The cabin fever had me opt for the latter.

I decided to load a TrainerRoad workout and headed along Oundle Rd out of Peterborough, before cutting down Bullock Rd in Northamptonshire. I then cut across to the old A1 in Huntingdonshire. I went south on it at first to the Sawtry roundabout, before doubling back to the Stilton flyover. I still had a couple of minutes left on the workout so I headed into the village to finish it on nice quiet roads. I then had a nice cool down into Peterborough.





Before going back to the flat I stopped and took my gloves off for a pic (I hadn't dated before)











The rowing lake was more icy still with being still water 🧊


View: https://youtube.com/shorts/6Wp2zzkWPJY?feature=share


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Dec 2022)

No ride for 2 weeks due to a visiting friend, then the lurgy.

Almost 14 miles on my mountain bike. As I’d not been out for a while I wandered the lanes and bridleways, then I decided to be naughty and go around the Warren. Little did I know they burned and flailed the gorse yesterday…. It was messy in places.

Bloody lovely to be on my bike again!

https://www.strava.com/activities/8259935481


----------



## galaxy (18 Dec 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Wednesday: Although I'd prepared the knockabout bike for the wintery weather earlier in the week, it took too long to swap the wheels and do some other fettling that was needed. I missed that chance to get a ride in so made sure of getting out at the next opportunity. I just had a couple of hours or so to spare so aimed to do a variation of the longer Acton Burnell route.
> 
> Traffic was really busy on the A49 meaning it took a while to get a gap to join the road and I was glad to get onto the quieter roads, as usual. I thought I'd do the ride clockwise this time but for a change took a right at the end of Lyons Lane to head for Cantlop and Pitchford. The bright, frosty day looked lovely, however I realised I'd left my phone behind so couldn't get any photos which was a little frustrating.
> 
> ...



Yeah. It was definitely you. I’d love to of stopped and had a chat


----------



## Chislenko (20 Dec 2022)

This morning I have nearly cycled Africa. Should have gone west a few more miles!!


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Dec 2022)

I had a hospital appointment this morning, then I planned to do my tax return. Lisa said “why don’t you go on your bike, the weather is good “

So, 17 miles of lanes and bridleway in watery sunshine. After the weekend rain the going was soft














It was still colourful through Flete with the beech leaves.

Tax return? I’ll do it later….

https://www.strava.com/activities/8270885382


----------



## gavgav (20 Dec 2022)

My first ride in exactly a month, this evening! Firstly I came down with Covid, testing positive the morning after my last ride and was rough for a couple of weeks, then the ice age hit and I didn’t risk cycling in those conditions.

I was so glad to be able to arrange a ride with @Rickshaw Phil to start building things up again. Afternoon showers went through, that weren’t forecast, but they’d finished by the time we met nearby.

Only a short leisurely ride through Town was the aim, so we went through Sutton Farm and Reabrook, before following the cycle paths up Bage Way. Approaching a junction, I heard a clunk and then had a sound of something catching on the front wheel. We paused and couldn’t find anything obvious, tried a few things with the reflector but upon setting off again I could still hear the noise…..

We turned down the off road path to Castlefields and paused for another look at the front wheel. I asked Phil if he’d got a screwdriver handy, so I could have a furtle under the mudguard and whilst doing so I found the issue….the rivets had sheared off and so the metal frame of the guard was sat on the tyre!!

Phil is always well equipped with all manner of tools and so he began trying to remove the rivets, which was a challenge in the dark, using a torch. We were then approached by a very friendly resident who offered us to bring the bikes down the side of her house and she’d put the outside light on for us. It was a very nice and much welcomed gesture from her. Phil managed to eventually prise the rivets out and rig up a fix with a cable tie, which worked perfectly after a bit of adjustment 👍🏻 

We set out on our way again, down to the towpath and alongside the brown and quite swollen River Severn. I’d imagine snow melt from Wales is causing some of that. 

The Quarry was fairly quiet, other than a few people walking and we then crossed the recently refurbished Porthill suspension bridge. We were impressed with the new anti slip surface that had been put down, replacing the old wooden section and rather fragile feeling walkway, which felt much more secure and stable.

We then climbed up through Porthill and along the cycle paths to Shelton, dodging the many branches that had been brought down in yesterdays wind. Next was the road through the estate at Bowbrook, where we went through temporary lights for some works, complete with boards down to “protect” road users from the hole across the road…..other than the gap in them that left just enough room for a bike wheel to drop into the hole! Luckily we spotted that and avoided it.

We joined Mousecroft Lane and then on to Nobold, where they have finally done some MUCH needed road repairs on the craters, but leaving a few as they always do to keep you on your toes 🤷‍♂️

The final section was through Meole village, where the Christmas lights were looking good on a number of houses and one lit up like Blackpool Illuminations! Phil stopped to take a photo and I’m sure he’ll post it. I wouldn’t want their electric bill 😬

We parted ways and I headed home with 12.78 miles on the clock, at a very steady 10.5mph avg.

I’d took it gently, on purpose, knowing how bad I felt with Covid, but I was fine and both energy and breathing were good, so just need to build the strength up again now.


----------



## galaxy (21 Dec 2022)

We had a nice gentle 9 miles on the Mountain bikes delivering Xmas cards yesterday afternoon. Surprised just how much rain we’d had the night before. Glad we’d chosen the mountain bikes. Anyway. A very enjoyable ride and a good deed done too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Dec 2022)

Yesterday: As @gavgav as reported we got out for an evening tour around town. The showers that went through in the afternoon fortunately didn't have any more friends following so we stayed dry. Shortly after I'd set out to meet Gav I noticed that my speedometer wasn't reading after changing the wheels back to the set with Marathons on. A pause for adjustment and to clean the contacts (the bike was already out when the rain went through) seemed to sort it so I carried on. I had a few other hold ups on the way so Gav was already there when I arrived.

As he has said, it was a pleasant ride until Bage Way where the clunk and an odd clicking noise started. The cause wasn't obvious so after poking round for a while and being none-the-wiser we decided to carry on and see how it went. Gav found the cause at our next stop and it really surprised me that the rivets had pulled out of the stays. I'd expect better from a set of SKS guards that are only a couple of years old. After much faff to get the remaining bits of the rivets out of the guards I was able to fix it with a cable tie and all was good again after a bit of adjustment. Many thanks to the householder who let us fix it under their outside light - it made it a bit easier than trying with a head torch alone.

Gav has covered the rest of the ride well apart from the unusual number of times we encountered the smell of cannabis. Somewhere around Bowbrook I noticed that the reading on my speedometer was dropping out at random intervals - After the ride I repositioned the magnet and cleaned the contacts properly with some electrolube.

For what it's worth, the recorded mileage was 14.2 at 9.8 mph average. I think I've lost about a mile along the way due to the fault.





The house at Meole that Gav mentioned. They've had a good display of lights before but seemed to have even more this year.

--------------------------------

Today: With the day being bright and sunny I thought I'd make the most of the afternoon to do a longer ride. The forecast did mention the possibility of showers again but I was hopeful they would be short lived like yesterday. The ambulance strike was a consideration and I thought my route to Upton Magna, Walcot, Cressage, Acton Burnell and back would be good as the vast majority is on quieter roads.

Setting out, I had a decent run to Condover then enjoyed a tailwind along Lyon's Lane. At Berrington I could see that there were showers to the north of me but they didn't look like a threat given the direction they were headed. I waited patiently for a motorist to pass on the way to Cross Houses - he wouldn't even make eye contact with me, let alone say thankyou - manners don't cost anything you know mate!

The wind carried on helping to Atcham then on to Upton Magna (a few light spots of rain from the shower I'd been following but it didn't last long), then got even better on the way through Withington as I headed for Walcot. A couple of polite drivers made up for the earlier one.

I had to turn back into the wind sometime and that was along Bluebell Lane, although it didn't seem too bad and I was able to plod along steadily. The road at Uppington was pretty muddy for a stretch then back to being wet on the way to Eaton Constantine. I noticed the wind more on the descents this time where the bike wouldn't get up to the sort of speed it usually would. At Cressage there was a bit of a wait to cross the A458 - the traffic had been pretty light until now.

I'd seen another big shower rolling in as I approached Cressage and had really hoped it would miss me to the north again, but as I got to the top of the climb of Shore Lane it started to rain and not long after that got heavier so I stopped to put on my rain cape. Headed for Cound Moor the rain just kept getting heavier and there didn't appear to be any sign of it blowing over quickly. After Acton Burnell I realised that one of the times I had stood up to climb, the back of the cape had snagged so that the water running off it had soaked my trousers and underwear- that was quite miserable.

The heavy rain started to ease after Frodesley and by Longnor had stopped so I was able to take off the cape and, being unwilling to put it back wet into my bag, managed to rig up a way to lash it to the rack. I wasn't sure how long the dry interlude would last so made a dash for home, thankfully with the wind at my back again. Seeing another rider ahead after Ryton spurred me on - I was catching up but he turned off at Condover before I was close. In the time since I'd been here earlier a set of temporary traffic lights had appeared. I managed to catch them on green which was good as they were 3 way lights which I know tend to stay on red for ages.

While leaving Condover I got overtaken by a convoy of five RAC vans - seems odd - perhaps they'd been attending a training course somewhere locally. A little further up the road a lorry overtook - I thought he was leaving it a bit late with a car coming the other way, then realised that a van had decided to follow through. I did not appreciate being squeezed into the side of the road when they realised there wasn't room. (Vauxhall Movano van liveried for Tipples, a local mobile bar and catering company) To add insult to injury (thankfully only metaphorically), the rain was back - I was damp anyway so decided to just press on the last couple of miles.

34.2 miles at 13.4 mph average (the speedo is working fine again). I enjoyed the first half of the ride. The second half I think you could call "character building".





En route to Atcham.





I'm still chasing rainbows on the way to Withington. At this point I'm not worried as all the rain is going away from me.





The view of the Wrekin just after Uppington.





I've had several very wet miles but the sun is shining on me again as I approach Longnor.





The usual view to the Stretton hills from Ryton. There is more rain cloud rolling in on the right of shot though.


----------



## geocycle (22 Dec 2022)

Like most folk I’ve had an ice and bad weather interruption that curtailed my cycling. Managed to get out today for the first time since the beginning of the month. Was a bit wet but temperatures above 6 degrees and no wind so made the most of the opportunity. Wended my way north roughly along the course Lancaster canal emerging at Farleton. I skirted Farleton fell to Old Hutton where the main climb of the day care. I passed the wind turbines as the rain returned. My plan was to take refuge at Kitridding farm shop only to find the cafe shut and the staff doling out enormous cuts of festive meats instead. So continued into Kirby Lonsdale which was bustling with its market. Managed to pick up some Christmas presents and then scurried home. 52 miles or 83 km with just 850 m of climbing. Enough for the shortest days of the year.

Bike crossing canal at Farleton.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2022)

Being a glutton for punishment I tried for another ride today. I wasn't sure that I trusted the forecast of a dry afternoon but checking the rainfall radar before I set out it appeared that although there were showers about, they seemed to be breaking up. I thought I'd have another try at the Wilderley and Pulverbatch route as this has several options to shorten it if needed.

It was the usual main road route to Condover then to Ryton where I joined the lane to Longnor, which seemed muddier than it had been yesterday. Following the old Roman road to Hollyhurst I had it all to myself unlike last time I rode this way. This too was pretty mucky and most of the roads after this were the same. I had a good gap to cross the A49 headed for Dudgeley. The cloud was hanging very low round the hills here and I thought I'd probably be climbing into it later.

I only saw a couple of cars on the way to Smethcott, which was good. Less good was seeing a rainbow again and sure enough it started to drizzle as I made my way up the climb. I considered heading down to Dorrington to shorten the ride but thought I'd press on a little further to Wilderley and see how it went. The drizzle was just as bad here so I turned down the lane towards Moat then Stapleton. With the roads and my brakes being thoroughly wet I was quite glad not to meet any vehicles on this descent until it got wide enough to pass easily. There was a chap on an electric mobility scooter too - you don't see too many of those this far from town.

By Stapleton the drizzle had stopped and there was even blue sky visible ahead of me so I thought I'd head back the more scenic way by heading to Exford's Green then climb over Lyth Hill. Turning towards the hill there were a couple of cyclists behind me when I did my shoulder check - the first I'd seen this ride, although I'd been following tracks for while near to Leebotwood so I knew I wasn't the only one out. On the steep bit of the climb at Lyth Bank I had a van squeeze past where it was a bit on the narrow side - would have been nice if he could have waited just a few seconds for a better spot.

At the top of Lyth Hill the light on the showers rolling across the countryside made for a great view. To the west there was more dark cloud rolling in so I didn't hang about and bumped my way along the rough track to head for home.

24.6 miles at 11.9 mph average. Nice to get out. Could have done without getting wet again. The bike will want a really good clean in the not too distant future.





At Ryton looking towards the Stretton Hills which can only just be made out as they are hiding under cloud.





Just after crossing the A49 for the second time. Caer Caradoc is the backdrop.





Looking down the road to Dorrington. It's as wet as it looks by this point.





After Stapleton. The drizzle has stopped and the sun is trying to break through again.





From Lyth Hill, the afternoon sun gives a glow to the showers rolling across the landscape.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Dec 2022)

Not having been out on a bike for two weeks and two days I saw a chance on the rain radar for an ebiked trip to Knaresborough for some Christmas shopping (sugar free chocolates) and to deliver a Christmas Card.
Transpired to be a faulty indication with 
the initial drizzle turning denser by the time I thrashed the ebike up Castle Ings.
Shopping done and delivered the card by which time it was back to drizzly. That however quickly turned to rain and I cancelled a plan to call in at Aldi in favour of quickly having a warm shower as I was completely sodden. 13.67 miles 873ft of elevation.


----------



## galaxy (23 Dec 2022)

Had another 2 cards to deliver. So we took the bikes. Only 6 Smiles but very enjoyable. Also feels good knowing you have left the Car behind.


----------



## wafter (23 Dec 2022)

Nice work folks - some crackers as always 


I'm glad to read that I'm not the only one who's had a bit of time off; having not been out for probably pushing a month now.. due mainly to the weather and to a lesser extent work, personal circumstances etc.

The plan for today was a possible supermarket trip to collect non-festive provisions for my now-customary solitary holiday experience.. I had a mate popping round at lunchtime to pick up some stuff and planned to go out afterwards, as the weather in the morning was meant to be wet.

Once the morning had actually arrived it seemed pretty tolerable outside and I figured it was worth popping down the road prior to mate's arrival to try and source some eggs, so dragged the Fuji out of the shed. I was rewarded with two boxes (snaffled the lot as I'm getting through them at a fair rate and probably won't get the opportunity of more for a good few days).

As usual it felt great to get out; surprisingly temperate with a base layer and thin gloves being perfectly adequate. Eggs scored I decided to push the ride out a bit into a shortish loop. Sadly there was a lot of traffic about and I suffered an enormous amount of knobheads passing within inches.. I also encountered one other cyclist; a road-biker who for whatever reason seemed unable to reciprocate my greeting as we passed.. I think I might start abusing the similarly-ignorant in future.

There had clearly been a lot of rain overnight and consequently a lot of standing water on the roads. I tried to avoid it if possible, however ploughing through some was inevitable and I was once more super-impressed by the ability of the Longboards to prevent the bike and I getting soaked. The gears on the Fuji seemed a bit more temperamental than usual and I'd starting to wonder if cassette wear is responsible for the ghost shifting..

All in all a smallish loop of a little over 14 miles and allegedly only 600ft at 13.2mph and 140bpm. Thankfully the weather stayed dry and I'm very pleased to have got out as it's now drizzling outside.

Might chance a supermarket run tomorrow (although I suspect it'll be utterly horrible in there) and would also like to get out on Christmas day to hopefully enjoy the quiet roads, but we'll have to play that one by ear...


----------



## footloose crow (23 Dec 2022)

*23 Dec: Muddy lanes and heavy showers*

Normally I look at the weather forecast before heading out. But it was 1pm on one of the shortest days of the year and my wife had just nodded her assent that all scheduled jobs had been completed to her satisfaction, so like a small child released from school I headed to the shed to find my bike. The sun was out. The sky was mainly blue but the hills around the house hide most of the horizon. It was not even cold - it has been 12c most days recently. More normal Cornish winter weather. What could go wrong?

I was fooled. As soon as I crested the steep lane leading from the house I could see the sky darkening, grey then black and a wind that had been hidden in the hollow grabbed the bike as soon as the hedge dropped away. So my plan for a forty miler became a twenty miler instead. The rain drops hit hard and quite soon the sunglasses (foolish boy; but it had been bright!) were off and the damp was getting beneath my jersey. No rain gear. I always forget to bring a coat on the days it rains and voice versa. 











Out of Truro and along deep set, muddy lanes, inches thick in old leaves and soil washed from the fields. Braking carefully and exploring corners gingerly has been my de facto riding style since coming off the bike last week. Lane wide puddles that hide deep potholes are a particular hazard. The cold weather earlier this month and the heavy rains from the last week have ripped up the road surface, again. 

The lanes lead out to the central hill spine that runs the length of Cornwall and here the new A30 is being built parallel to the existing single lane A30 that becomes a car park every summer Friday and Saturday. The new road is still just a great muddy scar across the landscape that has pretty much blocked all the quiet lanes that used to cross the current A30 and give access to the north coast. So no choice here, creep along an old farm lane with the new road scar on my left until I can get onto the 'praries' above Trispen. Someone described this area of high, smooth hills, ploughed but not hedged and with just a remnant tree on the horizon as being like the Praries. I can see how it got its nickname. 

The rain now is sideways and hurting my face. The bike is muddy as are my lower legs. The chain is creaking and there is a continual scrape from the mudguards which have jammed up with twigs and leaves and sticky wet soil. I always tell myself its all downhill from here but of course it isn't . The lane is steep in places and I am braking cautiously on the downhills because this is the place I broke my collarbone three years ago. An oncoming tractor is only visible in the murk by its flashing light and I wait at the side of the lane to let it past. 

But I just need to keep turning the pedals, the rain eases and the lane joins the A390 and back into civilisation again. Cars and vans hiss past in a burst of spray but I can't get any wetter. Luckily this isn't a long ride and a hot shower waits. I forget it is nearly Christmas and take a short cut through Waitrose car park and get snarled up in cars queuing to get in, queuing to get out, nobody looking happy. Out through the pedestrian exit at the back and onto the quiet lanes again. 






Cornwall in winter: you can always get out for a ride but you will need a jet wash for the bike. By the time I got to the lane leading back home the rain had stopped and the sky was an innocent blue once more.

20 miles, 1600 feet, 12 mph average. I fear I am getting slower every week. 





We keep a welcome in the hillsides......


----------



## a.twiddler (23 Dec 2022)

footloose crow said:


> *23 Dec: Muddy lanes and heavy showers*
> 
> Normally I look at the weather forecast before heading out. But it was 1pm on one of the shortest days of the year and my wife had just nodded her assent that all scheduled jobs had been completed to her satisfaction, so like a small child released from school I headed to the shed to find my bike. The sun was out. The sky was mainly blue but the hills around the house hide most of the horizon. It was not even cold - it has been 12c most days recently. More normal Cornish winter weather. What could go wrong?
> 
> ...




Very evocative. I could almost hear the mud scraping in my mudguards and the squelching of waterlogged socks in my shoes.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Dec 2022)

As I tend to be a mix of flat pedals, flat bars, skinny wheels and Lycra, no one knows what the hell to make of me. If someone greets, fine. If not, fine. If I have the breath to do so, I usually do.

To swerve back on topic, I've not ridden for many weeks due to weather, temperatures, and general life. I intend to get at least a ride or two regardless, before the surgery-enforced layoff fast approaching. Assuming it's not canceled!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2022)

Thursday:


Cycled to apartment from work. Realised I'd probably left the workshop heater on, again.
Cycled back to work.
Switched off heater.
Cycled back to apartment

Yesterday:


Cycled back from work, mad packing for Christmas holidays,
20 minutes later rode a screamer of a ride with Elder Son to get to railway station in time for train.
Made it with five minutes to spare
Steamed quietly all the way to Stuttgart, cycled the last bit to village in pishing rain.

Today:

Realised it's Christmas Eve so all shops close at midday because Germany is weird like that.
Empty panniers I'd packed packed yesterday onto bed by tipping them upside down and shaking.
Race up to village for Christmas shopping: Legs used to flat Rhine plain complain at sudden reintroduction to hills.
Fill panniers again.
Ride back, thankful I live lower than shops.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2022)

I was free in the morning for once so took the opportunity to get a ride in while it's dry. Out to Condover, Atcham, Upton Magna then back through the centre of Shrewsbury.

I thought I'd head over Lyth Hill to start with as I've used the main road route a fair few times lately. The views were nice with the sun low in the sky, then when I got to the A49 it wasn't nearly as busy as I thought it might be.

Lyon's Lane was good with the wind behind me. There were more people out walking or running than cars this time. The next main road at Cross Houses was also quite quiet, which was great. A nice van driver stopped to allow me past on the way to Atcham, even though they didn't really need to. I did have to wait a little while for traffic at Atcham, a lot of which seemed to be headed for Attingham Park. I was really lucky to get a lull in the traffic as I headed up the driver to the house - after I'd stopped for photos there was another rush and I suspect that they will have a bumper load of visitors today.

Rejoining the road I headed through Berwick Wharf to Upton Magna. There were a few cyclists out and I wondered if there would be a lot at the cafe at The Haughmond Inn, but I didn't spot any bikes outside this time. Maybe a bit early for a cafe stop?

On the way to Uffington there seemed to be shower cloud marching across the scenery on the western side of Shrewsbury. I wasn't too worried as I was fairly sure that would miss me but it didn't tally with the forecast I'd checked before setting out. The old canal path was busy with people and dogs out walking. The one dog looked ever so pleased to see me as he came charging into my path  - I was ready for it so slowing to a stand was no bother.

After heading along Sydney Avenue and the weir I found the river towpath similarly busy but with more cyclists added in. I was planning to head up St. Mary's Water Lane (got a "Well done" off a passer by as I crested the steepest bit), then into the town centre which was fairly busy.

After a bit of a tour round the centre I headed through The Quarry (again, lots of people out enjoying a stroll or a cycle) and left town over the English Bridge and along the cycle route through Sutton. I thought that the trading estate at Meole Brace might be particularly busy today but, when I passed, it didn't look much different to a typical Saturday.

23.3 miles at 11.8 mph average. Nice to get out and enjoy the morning.





The view from Lyth Hill.





The old bridge at Atcham.





The gates to Attingham Park.





Up at the hall.





At the Square in Shrewsbury.





Being Christmas Eve I _had _to get this photo. In the graveyard at St. Chads.





St. Chad's viewed from The Quarry.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Dec 2022)

Due to the recent cold weather and a bout of man flu (the worst kind of flu that women don’t get!) I’ve not ridden for nearly 3 weeks!
Out with David from our village for a steady pootle, beautiful day and a great ride.
42.6 miles with an average of 15.4 mph.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2022)

A 3.5 hour ride with my wife that involved cake


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2022)

Today looks like the only day over Christmas that the weather will be good enough for a long ride, so out the door at 06:30ish into the dark, it's not too cold, though I'm wrapped up like an Eskimo, I can see a few stars, so it isn't cloudy so there shouldn't be any rain, but the roads are wet, and I mean very wet.

I found a USB rechargeable rear light in a drawer a few weeks ago (I think I bought it for one of the kids) so I charged it up and added it to the bike for a second rear light just in case it was gloomy when the sun came up.

I'd planned the ride so I went out into the wind for the first 30ish miles, so head south out of Leicester, through the familiar... (actually all the roads were familiar today as I deliberately planned a route that meant I never actually got that far away from home )

Through Countesthorpe, Bruntingthorpe (where the Vulcan was rebuilt) through Walcote and back up to Lutterworth, first 18 miles done and it is still dark, but getting lighter. Looped up to Claybrooke Parva and over the A5 and down through Monks Kirby to Brinklow. I'd reached mu most southerly point and it was now light enough for the lights to be off, though I left the rear USB light on as I wanted to see how long it would last. Up by Ansty golf club and at the T junction they have installed traffic lights. I stop at red and wait, and wait, and wait..... No beeping cycle sensors, so in the end I jumped them. 

Though the wind wasn't that strong, a headwind is a headwind and it was nice to start heading in a northly direction and getting the benefit of a tailwind.

I skirt around Nuneaton and back over the A5 and head to the cafe stop, Whitemoors in Shenton. I get there and the chain is across the drive, so either they aren't opening or I'm too early. Never mind, I am prepared and carry on with the ride as 3 miles down the road is Sutton Wharf, and that is always open.

Get to Sutton Wharf on 51 miles, rest my bike against a bench and strip off some layers and shove them in my rucksack, then trip up the step and nearly go through the glass door. 

I eventually get through the door and the girl inside was relieved I hadn't hurt myself, not as relieved as me 

It's about 10 o'clock and I'm not really hungry, so just have a latte and sit outside as it is such a lovely morning, and I was a bit wet having just gone through a flooded road and thought it wrong to sit inside and make everything I touch wet and mucky.

Latte downed and I'm back on the road, through Market Bosworth, up the bloody horrible hill into Desford and then a couple of miles of respite on the down hill / flat.

Through Anstey (a different one to the earlier one, this one they let anybody live here) and up the ridiculously tiny climb into Cropston that I absolutely hate. It is a nothing climb, but I always struggle on it. I'm up to about 67 miles now and I starting to struggle, maybe I should have eaten earlier, though I have enough body reserves to see me through to next Christmas!

I get to just over 70 miles and see a bench, so I decide to have 5 minutes, scoff down a kit kat and I'm back on my way. Through Barrow and on my way to Prestwold and I get cramp, so off the bike, quick stretch, back on the bike and hit the second flood of the day, I get through okay and wind my way to Wymeswold, where I have to climb out of it, this was the bit of the ride I had been dreading, drag my lardy arse up at and conveniently stop for a call of nature 

I'm now 81 miles into the ride and the rest of the ride is pretty much down hill but into the wind all the way home.

Go down Berrycott Lane, doing it the other way around it is a lovely climb as it is steepest at the bottom and continually shallows out as you go up it. The headwind was quite strong and I never felt like I was descending at all.

Into Cossington and I'm cramping up again (I know, I'm just not fit enough!) so off the bike again, stretch again, back on the bike again.

I'd planned the route to go down the River and through Watermead Park, it is nice and flat, but is very slow as it is shared paths, but I was glad of the change in pace to try and recover a bit. Get on the River and it is roaring down. We've had a fair bit of rain recently, especially yesterday and it had obviously found it's way into the River.

Navigate my way through all the dog walkers/sensible parents trying to wear the kids out for tonight and hit my third flood. I could ride through it, but it is only an underpass, so I go up the stairs and onto the road above. Stopped at MacDonalds for some now much needed food and after a bit of a recovery wind my way home.

All in a tad over 102 miles at my slowest pace for the year (Watermead and being knackered for the last 35-40 miles didn't help)

Even though I didn't throw my hat into the ring for any of the challenges this year, this ride completed doing at least one imperial century each month and I've finished on 22 for the year.


The USB rear light was still brightly blinking away 8ish hours later when I got home. So that is going to get used a bit more by me, it was very bright.

Edit: The bike is absolutely filthy, don't tell anyone, but I think I might have to clean it 

https://www.strava.com/activities/8286325498

and I took some photos 

The canal at Sutton Wharf:






and behind that, the cafe, if I'd stepped back to get the full name in, I would have been in the canal:






and the River Wreake in Watermead, the water was flowing at a pace, but it was lower here than further down.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

As an Anstey ( spelt the correct way ) resident .I would like to officially complain about the statements in the above account of a ride . We locals don't let just anyone live in our village it's a local village for local people 

That little climb into Cropston does not even qualify as a hill but yet I hate it as well
By the way you could have rode up the hill to my house for a cuppa to find out I wasn't in 😂


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2022)

I set out around 10ish for my annual Christmas Eve ride to remember family members no longer with us. I was feeling a little lethargic when setting out, nothing to do with the 4 pints and 2 double whiskey’s in the pub with my boss yesterday evening of course 😁

There was a mix of sun and cloud and it turned out to be milder than I thought, meaning my thermal leggings was a step too much.

I began by weaving through nearby estates to the Crematorium, where I spent a few minutes at Nan & Grandad’s plaque. I then followed roads and cycle paths to Shelton, before joining the road to Bicton Heath, where I visited the church and my other Nan & Grandad’s grave.

I then went through Calcott, Gains Park and Radbrook, to Nobold, where I joined the very busy main road through Hook a Gate and Annscroft. I turned directly into the strengthening wind to Exfords Green and Stapleton, which was hard going and lots of traffic on the lanes as well.

I stopped at Dad’s and we went over to the church, to Mum’s grave, where Dad had put a nice decorated Christmas Holly plant for this years memorial. I had some lunch with Dad and then set back out about 2pm.

I’d seen the forecast for next week, dreadful and so with my Half Century Challenge ride entry still required for December, plus the legs not feeling too bad despite this only being my second ride back after Covid, I decided to go for it.

I crossed the A49 without having to stop or a car in site, which surprised me and I then batted the wind to Ryton and followed the mucky lane to Longnor. I was glad to turn North again from there and have a tailwind, but unwelcome spots of rain started to fall, completely unforecast. The Met Office said less than 5% chance of rain, but to be quite honest they’ve made a complete mess of virtually every forecast they’ve made this week 🤦‍♂️ 

I made good progress to Frodesley, note to @rickshawphil that the road here is closed for the 1st week in January, not last week as you thought. It was pleasant cycling to Acton Burnell, where a couple on horses were chatting in the middle of the road, then onto Pitchford. I paused by the driveway to the hall for a drink and another chap on a bike gave me a friendly greeting as he cycled by saying “that’s the last downhill for a bit!”

I continued on to Cantlop and then the rolling section to King Street and on to Betton Abbots. I paused at the entrance to the waste disposal centre, to check the mileage and I could see I would need to extend the final section slightly, to get the 50k in. 

So I went along the old railway path, having to negotiate loads of people who couldn’t walk in the correct lane, then looped around the estate and back home. There had been a few more light showers in the last few miles, but not enough to have to don a waterproof.

Really happy to have got the 50k in, as I feared I may not, a few weeks back and so another year of the challenge completed 🙂

31.53 miles at a steady 11.3mph avg


----------



## Donger (24 Dec 2022)

Only 45 rides so far this year. Determined to get out for a spin in the next few days just to get another 6.1 miles in and hit 1,000 miles for the year. I will get going again next year. I will get going again next year. I will get going again next year.
Happy Christmas everyone. Hope to have something worth posting in the New Year.


----------



## wafter (25 Dec 2022)

My plans to go out yesterday were scuppered by apathy, no desperate need for anything from the shops and inadvertantly getting twatted though ill-calculated daytime drinking..

Today I didn't much feel like going out either, although after yesterday's miserably unproductive exercise in failed self control I knew nothing good would come from staying in.

I skipped a shower and breakfast and got straight out on the Fuji. The chance of rain was low (according to the forecast) however I had to delay leaving because of a sporadic smattering of big drops and the skies remained largely ominiously grey.

Attire was thin walking trousers, merino base layer, thin gloves and a synthetic beanie. To start with my upper body was chilly but after 2-3 miles I'd reached a comfortable temperature.

The plan was to head out south-westish on small roads and more amenible bridleways; meaning a headwind out and tailwind back. As it happened the rain started to come down again just as I was out of the village and I seemed to be right on the edge of the weatherfront, so I ended up heading north west instead to chase the small chink of blue sky. To begin with this approach generally worked well, the damp spots on my clothing drying off fairly quickly once I was out of the rain.

Pursuing the good weather led me on a route I'd not really done before; through villages vaguely familiar from my youth but not from behind bars.. I found a new stretch of bridleway, which like so many started off wide and well-surfaced and ended up a bit of narrow, muddy singletrack covered in wet leaves. I also passed through an extremely muddy farmyard with a formidible-looking bull in an adjacent field and a cage of very shouty dogs in one of the outbuildings.. so was glad to leave that behind.

By this point I'd pushed out quite far north of the local grotty town and was starting to feel a little worse for wear. I'd attempted to follow a route south from the village I was in, however when I got there it turned out to be a decidedly well-enforced footpath. I stopped for a bit to put on my fleece and start eating an apple before making my way back to the main road into town.. which was no fun thanks to the consistant headwind.

Heading back what small patches of blue sky remained were rapidly disappearing and as I was coming through town it started raining. I elected to take the more direct route back, which unfortunately was also consistantly into the headwind. At this point I was probably 6-7 miles from home; the rain getting steadily heavier as I plouged on into the merciless headwind. There were a few fairly significant hills too, which punished my now-ruined legs further but again I just kept my head down and got up them.

Once back in the village I was a bit of a state - soaked mostly to the skin, getting increasingly chilly and utterly exhausted. Needless to say I was relieved to get back and treated myself to a proper wet shave, good long, hot shower and some massive eggs on toast 

Being a fair weather cyclist I can't remember the last time I got that soaked on a ride however as usual I feel so much better for getting out, while the experience has also served to reinforce how lucky I am to have somewhere warm and dry to hide.. even if it often feels like a prison.

I've towelled-off the soaked Fuji and it actually looks a lot cleaner than it has for quite a while, thanks to the rain's effect on the muddy splashes on various bits of it. Both it and the Genesis are due a chain wax and I guess now wouldn't be a bad time to do it, if I can be arsed..

Anyway, all in all a shade under 29 miles and 1450ft at 127bpm and 10.7mph for around 1500kcal burned.
















I hope I'm not the only one who managed a festive excursion - happy Christmas folks


----------



## footloose crow (25 Dec 2022)

*25 Dec. Riding with Santa Nicklaus*

I planned a longer ride today. Hoping to get the Festive 500 off to a good start and make room for Christmas dinner and some mince pies. I felt good and was going strongly, through the mud and rain, when the phone rang. Madame Crow has a flat tyre (on the car) and could I abort my ride and come and help fix it please? Of course dear.....

So I must turn around and my 80k ride becomes a 35k ride instead but it was still good to be out riding with with a tired looking old bloke dressed in red who I met on the way. He said he had had a hard night, was fed up with reindeer and preferred to be out on his bike. I tried to take a pic but he was moving too quick.


----------



## cwskas (26 Dec 2022)

My older daughter invited us for dinner this evening. Kathy was not feeling well, so I decided I would ride to her house for dinner. One of my granddaughters had borrowed my van and was planning to bring it back tonight, so I figured she could take me and the trike home.

I was a bit late getting away, so I only took one photo and still ended up being about 15 minutes late arriving. After the ride I was primed for the home-cooked ham, mashed potatoes, green beans, green peas, corn. Yummy.





This was my first time to ride to her house through Waco like this. Cycle.travel was right on except for crossing under the interstate highway. I tried several other apps and they also wanted to route me down the feeder road (very busy usually) and then up the feeder road on the other side (not quite as busy).


----------



## sevenfourate (26 Dec 2022)

wafter said:


> My plans to go out yesterday were scuppered by apathy, no desperate need for anything from the shops and inadvertantly getting twatted though ill-calculated daytime drinking..
> 
> Today I didn't much feel like going out either, although after yesterday's miserably unproductive exercise in self control I knew nothing good would come from staying in.
> 
> ...




Your ride write-up (And the feel-better factor afterwards) sounds good. Your pictures are better still. The breakfast looks awesome ! Look at the size of them. They Emu eggs ?? 🤣🤣


----------



## wafter (26 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> Your ride write-up (And the feel-better factor afterwards) sounds good. Your pictures are better still. The breakfast looks awesome ! Look at the size of them. They Emu eggs ?? 🤣🤣



Thanks! Tbh it's all pretty mundane stuff, especially compared to some of the fantastic scenery and routes some other CC members get to enjoy.. it is however pretty much the only thing that actually brings me any pleasure, meaningful physical exercise or mental grounding so I'm always grateful for the opportunity to get out.

Unless the local farm has a secret stash of giant birds the eggs are just from normal chickens; granted the largest two from the two boxes I had and evidently both double-yolkers too


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Dec 2022)

Boxing Day spin on the Dolan with David & Suzanne from our village. Tricky headwind and driving rain for the last 10 miles but great to get out.
27 miles with an average of 15.3 mph.


----------



## cwskas (27 Dec 2022)

It was a beautiful day here except for the temperature. It was slightly warmer today, but still required my head and face covering, wind pants and jacket. I decided on a simple out and back. Good smooth roads and nice wide shoulders. It is a state highway but traffic is quite reasonable except in the early mornings and after 4pm when people are starting to head home from work.

Yesterday, temps were 6-8º C, today they were 6-10º C. Winds were variable, but mostly a quartering headwind going and quartering tailwind headed home. Today I got out earlier, determined to get some pictures!




These goats were up near the road and not bothered by me at all. But when the dogs started barking, the goats huddled up.





This non-native, but commonly seen beast was just taking in the sun and totally ignored me.





A different field of goats with no guard dogs





This place has quite the history. I will have to do some research to make sure I get my facts straight and then write it up sometime.
Today there were a number of horses enjoying the day.





This sits at the main gate to the above property. It is now owned by a veterinarian who sees "any breed, any spine" . . . but only on Tuesdays.





*Iredell, TX* -- estimated population, 342. Home to a common rest stop, a gas station / convenience store on the main highway.
That is normally all I see, but today I decided to get some pictures of the town.





The Bosque river runs through town and isn't very impressive except in periods of rain covering a large part of the watershed. I have seen it almost to the bridge. There was a thin sheet of ice on the water today.​





Downtown, all the buildings are boarded up except for City Hall & the community center.​










4:15 moving, 5:34 elapsed, 11.8 mph avg, 30 mph max



Willie


----------



## geocycle (27 Dec 2022)

Horrid weather forecast all week although a 2h window between the heaviest rain events presented itself today. Took advantage of the respite to avoid cabin fever and enjoyed a 26 mile loop up and around the Lune Valley. I normally pre-plan my rides but this one involved nothing more than following my nose. Explored some less visited roads and got home before the sleet set in. 42 km with 437 m of climbing and license to spend the rest of the day with a book.


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2022)

I arranged an early Bank Holiday ride with @Rickshaw Phil , to hopefully beat the rain that the Met Office hadn’t really a clue about timing on, but they guessed at 11am in their latest lottery pick…

It was spotting with light rain at 8:50am, as I set out into the cold and biting wind up to Phil’s. I was a few minutes early and so took the opportunity to ask Phil if he’d have a quick look at my troublesome rear brake which doesn’t behave itself these days.

We then set out and climbed up Lyth Hill, pausing for a photo at the crest and the car park was filling up with walkers heading for some fresh air. 









We descended and didn’t have too long to wait for a gap in the A49 traffic, to get onto it for the short section before turning to Condover. As we climbed up to Ryton, the rain started to get a bit heavier and so we paused in a lay-by in order to decide whether to don waterproofs. The clouds were lighter and broken in places, so we decided they weren’t really needed currently and it was the correct decision as it virtually stopped again on the mucky lane to Longnor, which was busy with traffic today.

We paused for a snack at the crossroads and then headed North, hoping for the southerly tailwind that the forecast suggested…..it never really felt like it was there to me though!

We passed through Frodesley, Acton Burnell and Pitchford, where a car was following us for ages, despite there being plenty of room to pass. As we left the village, they decided to blast past on a blind corner, with revs galore in their Range Rover 😆 Probably cost them £20 in petrol with the amount of right foot they used! 

We climbed up to Cantlop and then enjoyed the fast descent to the bridge, where Phil saw 33mph on his speedo. 

There was quite a bit of traffic about on the roads now, as we finished off by riding through Betton Abbots and parted ways near mine. 

As I got back home and was putting the bike away, the rain got heavier, so Phil may have got a bit wetter on his last couple of miles. 

19.65 miles at a very slow avg 10.8mph chatting pace


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2022)

Boxing Day: I got out for my traditional ride to burn off some of the Christmas excesses. After two wet attempts to get round the Pulverbatch and Wilderley route recently I thought I'd try again but anti-clockwise this time as that would work better with the direction of the brisk wind.

There were more cars parked up at Lyth Hill than I have seen since the covid lockdowns and consequently lots of people enjoying the bright and cool day. I used the track to the top and descended to Exfords Green then headed for Plealey. These roads weren't exactly busy but there were a reasonable number of vehicles about as people enjoyed a bit of a tour of the countryside. In Plealey I turned towards Oaks, up the climb that starts off very gentle and gets steeper further up. Just before Wrentnall there was a carriage pulled by two horses coming the other way (I'm afraid I neglected to take a photo). The steep climb of Broom Hill was taken at a relaxed pace. I got surprised by a new Landrover Defender at the top - they are rather quieter than the old ones so I hadn't heard it coming up behind me.

After Pulverbatch I headed towards Wilderley, having to pull well in to the side of the road at one point for a large tractor & trailer. After Wilderley Croft I met a couple walking their dogs - the retriever seemed very happy to see me, the terrier wasn't fussed at all.

On the descent after Smethcott another cyclist was headed the other way (it isn't often I see other riders round here) then at Leebotwood I thought I would leave out the section to Dudgeley to avoid going further into the, by now, strengthening wind. After crossing the A49 it became a tailwind along the old Roman road and helped an enjoyable, if muddy, run to Longnor. I was starting to reconsider shortening the route by the time I reached the crossroads so decided to extend it again by heading to Frodesley, Acton Burnell, Pitchford and Cantlop (into the wind for a short while again here) before heading back the flat way from Condover to the A49 again.

Exactly 27 miles recorded for this one at 12 mph average. It was great to get out and enjoy a dry ride.






A sunny view from Lyth Hill this time.





En route to Wilderley.





Wilderley Hall.





The view from Walkmills to The Lawley.





The Pound Inn at Leebotwood.





Condover.

---------------------------------

Yesterday: As @gavgav has reported above, we arranged to meet for a bank holiday Tuesday ride. Another good ride in company over Lyth Hill and round a familiar route to Longnor, Acton Burnell, Cantlop and Betton Abbots. It wasn't as dry as I hoped it would be, but we didn't get drenched.

Most of the ride was done at a pace where we could chat easily but we did have some fun downhill sections, with a tailwind, where it was possible to get some speed up - particularly on the descent to Cantlop Bridge. The Range Rover was quite comical in the way they blasted past as if to make a point after ignoring two, possibly three, safer places to overtake. At least they gave a reasonable amount of room while doing so.

The rain came on again as I headed for home but again it wasn't too heavy and I put up with getting mildly damp for the last couple of miles.

19.9 miles by the time I got back at 11.2 mph average. Despite the weather it felt good to be out enjoying the countryside.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2022)

I’ve only been doing Zwift rides over Christmas, including yesterday…. My legs were beaten this morning!

But out on the mountain bike it was. It was chucking it down overnight so I stuck to roads. Some of them were as mucky as a ditch!

I had to drop some stuff off at my in laws house so i took the coast road to Battisborough then down to Holbeton.

From there is was through Ford and Creacombe.
Almost 13 miles with plenty of weather!

https://www.strava.com/activities/8306418709


----------



## sevenfourate (29 Dec 2022)

@Dave 123 

Is that first pic a pathway or your local tributary 😳


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> @Dave 123
> 
> Is that first pic a pathway or your local tributary 😳



It’s a beautiful and dry footpath!


----------



## Donger (29 Dec 2022)

Well, that's that done. Overweight, wrong gloves, saddle needed adjusting, dull weather. But I got in a last ride of the year. Just a paltry 7.9 miler around and between local housing estates, but it brought my year's total to 1,001.5 miles. After averaging 3k per year for the last few years, getting into four figures seemed the minimum acceptable distance. Not a good year. It started with catching covid and taking a good six months to get back almost to club riding form and then my wife came down with heart problems. Now that she is very much better, I'm looking to get back out on the bike much more next year. I feel some tinkering and bike setting-up calling. Might change to a softer saddle for the coming months until I get some weight off.


----------



## wafter (30 Dec 2022)

Donger said:


> Well, that's that done. Overweight, wrong gloves, saddle needed adjusting, dull weather. But I got in a last ride of the year. Just a paltry 7.9 miler around and between local housing estates, but it brought my year's total to 1,001.5 miles. After averaging 3k per year for the last few years, getting into four figures seemed the minimum acceptable distance. Not a good year. It started with catching covid and taking a good six months to get back almost to club riding form and then my wife came down with heart problems. Now that she is very much better, I'm looking to get back out on the bike much more next year. I feel some tinkering and bike setting-up calling. Might change to a softer saddle for the coming months until I get some weight off.


Well done for getting out - and as we all know any time spent in the saddle is a win.. even if it's not ideal.

I've kind of gone the opposite direction; managing a bit over 1160 miles this year which compared to the halcyon, 3.5k miles days of 2020 is a drop in the ocean, however in the context of living in this grotty little village and hating every facet of my life is a win. It's more documented miles than last year and even 2019 when I was living in the city of cycling dreams.. so I'll take that as a win. In your case, 3k miles as an annual average is fantastic by my standard, but again.. anything more than zero is progress and there's always next year 


This year's probable last ride was modest. After a Smirnoff breakfast the outside finally looked sufficiently tolerable by lunchtime to venture out for some eggs. I wasn't hopeful, however upon arrival I found one box of the precious remaining which was quickly swallowed by the single back-roller pannier I'd seen fit to chuck on the bike.

I made my way home through the forbidden farmyard for the first time since I was verbally accosted for doing so.. the wind was absolutely punsihing and tbh I'm glad I didn't resolve to cover any more miles today. Home via the Co-op for some bread and I'm now back in my warm place, content to ride out the rest of the day in darkened solitude with an appropriate goth-rock soundtrack.

Less than five miles at sub-11mph, fap knows about the rest as it's inconsequential and I didn't bother to strap on the HRM.. but as always just a win to get out. Fair play to those who've managed to cover a decent amount of mileage in today's gloom


----------



## chriswoody (30 Dec 2022)

After a truly wet and grey few weeks it was great to see some of that rare sunshine today. I headed out on the mountain bike with the plan to ride over the Heide and through a quiet part of the forest beyond. The first kilometres on the road pass pleasantly enough and whilst it's chilly, it still has a mild feel to the air. After a few kilometres on quiet roads, I'm heading into the forest and the first section is looking pretty churned up, the forestry workers have been here and combined with the rain it's a bit of a mess. Leaving that area behind, I soon start to drift off, my thoughts elsewhere as my wheels follow familiar trails, when suddenly a large grunt snaps me back to reality, to my right in the trees is a large wild boar. I decide to change up a gear and up the speed rather than linger and see how friendly it's feeling. A few kilometres on and I'm onto wider gravel roads, the sun creating long shadows on the trail.






The trail is ever changing here from hard gravel, to sand and everything in between. I'm making reasonable time and the nice weather is appreciated. After a short uphill and exhilarating downhill I make it to the shores of Angelbecksteich and stop for a flapjack on the side of the lake and watch life slowly drift by.






I set off back onto gravel roads and the short but stiff climb up to the Teifental, a popular area of heathland. I'm heading to a spot that's great fun to ride, a short ridgeline that is bordered by heather and Scotspine. Today there are a lot of walkers about and I need to keep my speed in check and courteously pass folk who are out enjoying this area like me.






After I reach the end, I stop at one of the small wooden shelters that pepper this area, for a snack. Recently all of the shelters in the area have received small painted animal murals, each one is different and a lot of work has gone into them, it's really nice to see.





After my break I turn North and into a section of forest that really is far from the madding crowd, it's deserted up here and the solitude is lovely. The trail is getting wilder and more rough the further in I go. The only sign of humans out here are the frequent hunters stools, though at this time of day they are unoccupied.






Before long I enter the rollercoaster, a beautiful and fun section of trail that swoops and loops and dips through the trees. We don't have much in the way of elevation change out here, so I need to take what fun I can get!






The kilometres are passing by now and I've swung South and started the ride home, there's still not a soul to be seen and aside from a Buzzard that keeps me company for a short while, I'm completely alone out here.






The singletrack draws to a close at a massive meeting of the ways, 6 different trails converge and then split again, going to who knows where. I stop at a small picnic bench for a drink and then point my bike down a lovely surfaced trail that winds its way through a delightful stand of trees.






I'm drawing ever closer home and the skies have started to turn grey again. The trails here are mostly fine gravel and I'm enjoying the smooth ride, another Buzzard swoops on by. I can never get enough of watching Buzzards gliding along between the trees, amazing birds. My legs are growing tired now and as I reach Reberlah, I stop beneath the sprawling Oak for a last snack break.






The Wind has really picked up now and it's blowing hard from the South, under the trees is fine, but where there are clearings and fields it's tough going. Unlike the gravel bike, I'm stuck in an upright position which makes the going tough. Slowly I grind out the last kilometres towards home under increasingly greyer skies. Finally I roll back into the garden as the computer shows 60km covered, with over 70% of that off-road. A satisfying winters day ride and now for a hot coffee.


----------



## wafter (30 Dec 2022)

chriswoody said:


> After a truly wet and grey few weeks it was great to see some of that rare sunshine today. I headed out on the mountain bike with the plan to ride over the Heide and through a quiet part of the forest beyond. The first kilometres on the road pass pleasantly enough and whilst it's chilly, it still has a mild feel to the air. After a few kilometres on quiet roads, I'm heading into the forest and the first section is looking pretty churned up, the forestry workers have been here and combined with the rain it's a bit of a mess. Leaving that area behind, I soon start to drift off, my thoughts elsewhere as my wheels follow familiar trails, when suddenly a large grunt snaps me back to reality, to my right in the trees is a large wild boar. I decide to change up a gear and up the speed rather than linger and see how friendly it's feeling. A few kilometres on and I'm onto wider gravel roads, the sun creating long shadows on the trail.
> 
> View attachment 672718
> 
> ...



In totally unrelated news, on a scale of -1-10, how likely do you think it would be for your friends and relatives to notice that your skin had been appropriated by a third party interloper, in order to assume your identity and procure your lifestyle...? Asking for a friend..


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Dec 2022)

An old mate who lives in the Caribbean is due to visit next week. He's in to both road and mountain biking and has bought himself a new mountain bike while he's in the UK. I don't have a MTB but have been meaning to get one for years. There was nothing local for sale on fleabay or gumtree and all the LBSs were shut until after new year. None of the Edinburgh shops had anything in stock either, so I resorted to the interweb for a n+1 purchase. Halfrauds website said they would deliver on or before Saturday. Aye, right, it's hogmanay tomorrow! 
May as well try - I pressed the button at 14:30 yesterday, the courier rang my doorbell at 07:45 this morning!
All built up by lunchtime




Boardman MHT8.8 in silver and blue. 

Now for a road and off-road test. The sun coming out had coincided with my completing the build and I hadn't really noticed how hard it had been raining all night and this morning.

The Tweed was rising rapidly -




...and all the fields were underwater an hour later when I returned although it was too dark by then for a photo. 

The Ettrick Water was also in spate -





...but the town of Selkirk was looking unconcerned behind it's flood defences, getting their first real test after being completed about six years ago. 

However, it looks like the Murray's Cauld hydro powerstation upstream of Selkirk may have taken another hit. During construction the old cauld (local vernacular for a weir) was washed away twice by floods. It appeared to be holding up, but the machine / generator house was under water and neither of the screws were turning. 






Shakedown ride went OK, no issues with the n+1 but it does need mudguards! Despite very little off-road action I got home wet and muddy. Can't wait to try some proper off roading.


----------



## gavgav (1 Jan 2023)

Donger said:


> Well, that's that done. Overweight, wrong gloves, saddle needed adjusting, dull weather. But I got in a last ride of the year. Just a paltry 7.9 miler around and between local housing estates, but it brought my year's total to 1,001.5 miles. After averaging 3k per year for the last few years, getting into four figures seemed the minimum acceptable distance. Not a good year. It started with catching covid and taking a good six months to get back almost to club riding form and then my wife came down with heart problems. Now that she is very much better, I'm looking to get back out on the bike much more next year. I feel some tinkering and bike setting-up calling. Might change to a softer saddle for the coming months until I get some weight off.


I look forward to reading about your rides this year 👍🏻


----------



## wafter (1 Jan 2023)

After a fairly unproductive holiday, yesterday had been earmarked to get some jobs done - last minute as usual. The one job I did manage went well, perked me up and I figured earned me a ride on quiet roads in the surprisingly mild night air.

I headed out west on the Fuji having neglected to check the forecast; out into a stiff SW breeze. After getting warmed up the base layer and gloves were fine, however a few miles into the loop it started spitting with rain; getting progressively heavier and driving into me courtesy of the wind.

As much as I like riding with a head torch this was no fun in the rain thanks to the reflected light from the falling drops, and poor visibilty saw me on the brakes on a descent on which I'd usually just let it roll. 

The weather remained resolutely nasty so I hung a right at the first available oppotunity to cut the loop short and return home largely the way I'd come; the intensiy of the sometimes-near-horizontal rain gradually falling off until it was once more nearly non-existant. By this point I was pretty much soaked to the skin, but the temperature was so un-naturally warm that this wasn't really a problem and given enough continued riding I reckon I'd have naturally dried off.

Ultimately only about 14 less-than-ideal miles but I put my back into it a bit more than usual and ended up with a mean heart rate of 142bpm for about 750kcal burnt. This morning I remain tired after a less than ideal night's sleep (I often struggle to get to sleep after evening exercise) but refreshingly feel in a much better place mentally than I have for a while and I'm very glad to have gotten out.

Happy new year folks


----------



## wafter (1 Jan 2023)

Awoke this morning feeling enthused if tired from yesterday's brief but somewhat intense excursion. Straight out on the Fuji down to the farm shop, which (as is becoming increasingly apparant on a Sunday morning) was abundantly stocked with eggs. Only a 3-odd mile out-and-back; good to get out in the sun but the strong, chilly wind was no fun..


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Jan 2023)

So I managed to ride 4895 miles in 2022, my target was 5k but this was scuppered by the cold weather snap and a bout of man flu keeping me off the bike for nearly 3 weeks in December.

Todays ride was a steady spin on the Dolan, 30.2 miles with an average of 15.7 mph.

Happy new year to all 🚴


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2023)

I always like to start the year ticking off a challenge ride used to be the tradition to do an Imperial ton on New year's Day but COVID put paid to that so this morning a solo 50km ride to bag an early one for that challenge . Out the door at 9.15 weak sunshine a bit chilly and roads begining to dry . Just did my Standard loop out to Wymeswold and back a couple of deviations from normal to avoid some floods ( the one a Preswold is still there @Supersuperleeds ) . Just climbing the hill to home and noticed I might sneak under 2 hours so much more effort than normal up the hill clock stopped at 1.59.45 for 31.84 miles made me smile 🙂. Hopefully the first of many an enjoyable ride ,Happy New year everyone


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2023)

Two days left before I go back to work, weather forecast for today, mild but windy, weather forecast for tomorrow, cold but calm. I really want to kick the year off with an imperial but can't decide which day to do, I hate the wind, but I hate the cold more, so I decided on today.

Planned a route that went out into the wind / crosswinds, but eventually turns for a tailwind to finish.

Out the door at 6:30 and into the dark (roll on summer) roads are still damp from yesterdays rain, but not as bad as last week. First 25 miles are into the wind, but it doesn't feel too bad, though around 20 miles I look at my average speed and it is below 14mph, so it is obviously having an impact as I'd normally be over 15.

First 5 miles I have three cars come by, the next one doesn't happen until over 20 miles, by time I get to 40 miles and onto the outskirts of Coventry the total was less then 10. 

I love New Years Day for riding as it is as if you are the only human on the planet for the first few hours out. Wildlife was enjoying it as well as I spotted foxes and rabbits out and about.

After 25 miles of headwind it is time for crosswinds to around mile 60. I stop at MacDonalds at 40 miles (average speed up to 14.4mph) for a bacon and egg mcmuffin and a cup of tea before setting off again through Coventry and out to Solihull, the wind had changed direction and got stronger and this stretch of the ride is hard work, but I know at Solihull I will be changing direction and getting the tailwind.

Get to Solihull and turn to take advantage of the wind and head home. Get to 67 miles and decide to stop for a bit of chocolate and take a photo. I guess a fair few of you (and not just locals) will know where I stopped based on the photo











After that brief break I'm back on the bike and feeling fine and quickly get to Hinckley at around mile 80 for another MacDonalds visit, this time just for a brew, no food.

I'm now back on familiar roads and with the tailwind feel really good and get home having done 103 miles and the average speed up to a respectable 15.7mph, that tailwind for the majority of the last 40 miles really helped 

Also no stopping with cramp like last week and no floods to go through, though the bike is beeping filthy again

Happy New Year to all.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8320731594


----------



## shep (1 Jan 2023)

Jesus, that's keen!

Well done.


----------



## sevenfourate (1 Jan 2023)

Great effort (And write-up) @Supersuperleeds 🙏✅👍


----------



## All uphill (1 Jan 2023)

wafter said:


> My plans to go out yesterday were scuppered by apathy, no desperate need for anything from the shops and inadvertantly getting twatted though ill-calculated daytime drinking..
> 
> Today I didn't much feel like going out either, although after yesterday's miserably unproductive exercise in failed self control I knew nothing good would come from staying in.
> 
> ...



Great write up!

I must go across to the bay and search "fuji"


----------



## craigwend (1 Jan 2023)

10.22 Miles, Longest Ride this year...


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2023)

Apparently some parts of the UK have been sunny today. Not in South Devon!

Yesterday was grim and wet, today was dry but with a lot of water around.

I did 16 miles on my mountain bike, sticking to tarmac, as I’d have sunk on a bridleway.

I saw a nice herd of ruby red Devon cattle in a yard and a massive buzzard nearly collided with me in the lanes.

16 miles 

https://www.strava.com/activities/8320662456


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Jan 2023)

Zwift session to start the new year;Ineos Grenadiers 'easy' cafe ride ;


https://www.strava.com/activities/8320992014


----------



## wafter (1 Jan 2023)

All uphill said:


> Great write up!
> 
> I must go across to the bay and search "fuji"



Not sure if you've seen my thread on it - it's a Fuji Touring - nowt special in the grand scheme of things but perfect for what I want it for and I'm pretty impressed with it. IMO the slightly later ones are a bit nicer as they have properly lugged forks..


----------



## iancity (1 Jan 2023)

Probably 6 months since I last posted here, disgusted with myself when my Strava stats told me I had done around 200 miles for all of last year :-( - there were excuses reasons of course, but the weight and general unhealthyness has bloomed so must get back into this.
A gentle starter...


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2023)

Well, I got out there. Started the new year with a 22.8 miler out to Frampton on Severn via Saul and Fretherne and back. Loads of walkers, cyclists and horse riders out there today, but almost no cars. Nice. Layered up with loads of clobber. I don't have that much cold weather gear, so might have to do a load of washing before I get out again. Rain expected soon. Still, nice to get out there and start the mileage ticking. I've just booked a week in the Yorkshire Dales in the Spring, so I've got an incentive to get myself fit in the meantime. Might also book a place on the Gower for a few nights and get in a ride or two in South Wales too.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2023)

Can I just say-

I’m going back to work today. It’s cloudless, still and dry.

Bloody typical.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Jan 2023)

Dave 123 said:


> Can I just say-
> 
> I’m going back to work today. It’s cloudless, still and dry.
> 
> Bloody typical.



I'm about to head out, but I'm worried I'll fall off!


----------



## Chislenko (2 Jan 2023)

Just 16 mile this morning (had to get back to be on chauffeur duty,!)

Nothing whatsoever to report but it starts the annual mileage countdown on Strava!


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2023)

yesterday i only did a zwift session including alpe zwift as i wanted to ride but still have fits where im coughing lumps so i wanted to stay in rather than risk being out and keel over .
Its been 3 weeks now i have had this cold and im getting a bit peed off about it now .


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jan 2023)

Struggled to a high of two degrees today according to my outside thermometer so opted for the ebike well wrapped up in winter clothing and a ride to Lidl at Knaresborough; with the sun out Waterside was busy with pedestrians and hence something of a stop start ride along it. To avoid the crowds the ebike got another thrasing up Castle Ings.
Picked up a couple of packs of dark chocolate rice cakes, something the new nearer but smaller Lidl does not stock, along with three bags of walnuts as their mobile app had 10% off on them.
Waterside/town centre avoidance route taken for the return and for once the traffic lights on the bridge over the railway stayed green. Followed the A59 through Starbeck then a twisty cycle route pass a school to reach the Council depot; figured that as bins were being emptied normally this week it would be open and I needed a new paper/card recycling bag. Transpired they have changed and instead of a plastic bag they now are bigger stronger bags with a solid base. Thoughts of stuffing it on top of the pannier rack dashed, thankfully it just fitted in the rucksack.
Back to the cycle route and a bridge over the railway with an acute left turn and onto a well peddled route home.
13.18 miles 1014ft elevation.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Jan 2023)

70 miles ATM 30 to go need some encouragement!🤣🤣


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Jan 2023)

40 wonderful miles incl nearly 3000ft of invigorating climbing with the lovely Mrs T in fine winter sunshine. 

Oh, and an excellent pub lunch to Boot.


----------



## craigwend (2 Jan 2023)

craigwend said:


> 10.22 Miles, Longest Ride this year...
> View attachment 673003



Another Longest Ride of the Year - 14 Miles today


----------



## theloafer (2 Jan 2023)

a short ride out to test a mates knee.. (after a steroid injections) and has been laid up for three months. took the lanes to our local cafe at Eppleby ,was nice in the sun and dam chilly when we hit the shade. still great to be out together again ,26 miles we await the prognosison the knee tomorrow.
https://www.strava.com/activities/8326224601


----------



## sevenfourate (2 Jan 2023)

Jameshow said:


> 70 miles ATM 30 to go need some encouragement!🤣🤣



‘It’s getting dark soon’ enough ? 🤣


----------



## wafter (2 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> ‘It’s getting dark soon’ enough ? 🤣



It is dark now... need we send out a search party?


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2023)

Well I finished work at 3 and headed out in the last of the sunshine.
I wore shorts, Twas a touch fresh. 
Again I stuck to the roads as it’s still a touch damp in these parts.

Just over 10 miles.

https://www.strava.com/activities/8326605760


----------



## sevenfourate (2 Jan 2023)

Dave 123 said:


> Well I finished work at 3 and headed out in the last of the sunshine.
> I wore shorts, Twas a touch fresh.
> Again I stuck to the roads as it’s still a touch damp in these parts.
> 
> ...



Stunning last pic.

‘Shorts’ was a typing error I presume….


----------



## geocycle (2 Jan 2023)

Cracking ride Gromit! Timed a ride to the dales to fit between the ice melting and darkness descending. The forecast was excellent, but quite a frost, so delayed until 10:00 then trundled out up the coast to test the roads. All was good so plan A, a first 2023 ride to some of the finest parts of Gods own county was on. Encountered the Lonsdale Hunt in Hornby, while I don’t agree with hunting the horses and riders looked magnificent. Headed through Ingleton and then took the old road to Clapham where the thermos came out for the first time. Took the backroads to Austwick and Wharf before enjoying the view to Penyghent. The Naked Man in Settle was a shadow of his former self in this cold but provided lunch. Then it was a dash westward as the sun went down, punctuated only with a coffee stop behind Keasden church. 63 miles or 101 km with 1600m of climbing.

Pictures of Ingleborough, Penyghent and a narrow bridge in Clapham.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2023)

And so it starts again. The Imperial Century a Month Challenge cycling shenanigans. My 13th year. Today saw me out nice and early to bag January's qualifying ride. A Surrey Kent anti clockwise loop. The weather stayed quite nice. No precipitation and not much wind. I waas even blessed with some sunshine and blue skies. Just a Little bit chilly. The roads were very mucky though with all the rain that hit over the past couple of weeks., Yalding and Teston in Kent both flooded again. It made for mucky riding at times, mucky bike and mucky human.
So, scores on the doors. 101 miles for the day. Imperial Century month 146 in a row. century ride #321


----------



## sevenfourate (2 Jan 2023)

@ianrauk 

Epic ongoing effort / stats right there 😳

Interesting seat shape ! Not sure I’ve seen one of those……


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jan 2023)

well done all
Mrs ck at work so i had the kids to keep corralled so no ride for me today  alarm set for 3.50 am for the back to work slog so decided not to bother with the turbo now


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> Stunning last pic.
> 
> ‘Shorts’ was a typing error I presume….



Not at all. Had shorts on all day today.


----------



## All uphill (2 Jan 2023)

Beautiful sunny morning so out the door for a short spin to try out the new tyres (Schwalbe G One).

I couldn't find a rhythm so just did a ten mile loop and home for cocoa.

Tyres did their job and gave a lovely smooth ride. I'm just hoping they are not the reason I couldn't get going today.


----------



## footloose crow (2 Jan 2023)

*2 Jan * *Home before dark...*

Why is it always cold when it's sunny? Frost on the lawn this morning and a low sun shining through winter empty trees. I need to ride 25k to meet my friends at Stithians and when I do get there, I anticipate a twenty minute discussion about where we will go as my toes freeze and the shivers begin. It's the constant changing of the topic that delays the decision....everyone has a view on something, everything except the matter of 'where'. 

So it is going to be Lizard Point today and that is OK with me because the sun is shining and even though it's cold, it feels warmer when the sun is out. I know nothing bad will happen to me today. The frost shaded valleys make our breath smoke but up on the ridges the sun is warming me enough to remove a layer. 






The pace starts fast but a few hills and the fact that a number of the riders today are recovering from Covid or flu or both, slows it down to an average of 20kmh. A comfortable pace - at times I even find myself at the front, disquieted by the unusual lack of a back wheel to follow. Rolling through Helston the traffic picks up as people head to the beaches. This is Cornwall; when the sun shines we go to the beach. It's a Pavlovian reaction. 

Given how much traffic there is on the main road we turn off onto minor lanes, which involve big swoops downhill and long grinds uphill as we cross the grain of the land, splashing through fords in every valley bottom so that I now have wet feet instead of cold feet. The sea appears at Poldhu Cove, a westerly wind driving long Atlantic swells into green and white lines of surf, The beach is packed despite the cold. Uphill now from here (the road sign says 14%) into Mullion village and then a head down sprint to Lizard Point. 

Here we can watch the wave trains passing to the south, their height only obvious when the small fishing boats vanish into the troughs and then emerge shaking water from their bows like a terrier with a rat. It is warm out of the wind and in the sun and quite an effort to move on. To Gweek next along a straight, flat (flat for Cornwall) road before dropping down to the creek side village. 'Four mile hill' awaits... and it is four miles of 5-8%.











From here it is small lanes back around to Stithians lake, slowly refilling after the summer drought (although we still have a hosepipe ban) and my friends vanish in different directions as we all find our separate ways home. I was supposed to be home an hour ago and there are still 25km left to Truro. Fearful of wifely wrath I set a new speed record of one hour home. Took an hour and a half coming out this morning.

My lonely house snugged down in its own valley arrives in the long shadows of a setting sun. I planned to do 80km today but it turns out to be 121km. Just 5 and a bit hours actually riding but I have been out all day. Too much standing around chatting and then a coffee and cake stop.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Jan 2023)

So aim was to ride to Lancaster which is a little further than I thought so I turned at just over 50miles 8 miles short of Lancaster. 

Easy run to crossbills cold but sunny no ice. 
Removed my new thermal jacket. 

Took a wrong turn at the "a59" and ended up in Earby so popped into see a friend with a spinal injury. 

Salterforth and Barnoldwick and back in track to gisburn..

Hilly from then on. Great views of Pendle. 





Bolton by Bowland followed 





Then slaidburn with the worst rutted road I've seen resulting in a pinch puncture. Half a panettone consumed whilst I fixed it. Struggled as my levers have seen better days and wouldn't lift the conti ultra sport tyres. 

Dunsop bridge followed. 






Then the big climb over the moor to the west. 

Quite a climb not as big as Pennines or lakes but the preceding climbs had taken there toll. 

Lovely shallow valley decent the other side until I decided to turn for home at 51 miles. 





Lunch on way back as I saw the tea booth at dunsop bridge and brought a round sausage in a 6" Bap.

Uneventful ride home apart from the busy a59 and the the best cycling road on earth to Carleton, but the. The wheel fell of when I turned right I the village rather than after the village leasing to a massive climb above lothersdale. I had to stop half way up as the road had become icey. 

I put my thermal jacket back on for the long decent to crosshills. Then a steady romp home in 7h12m and 12.5avg.

Lessons learnt 
Good kit keeps the cold out, new wool sovks3 for £6 on eBay + overshoes. Thermal jacket on the first and last hour of the ride. 

Mistakes often happen at the end of th ride when you tired despite being close to home!


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2023)

Always nice to get Half Century a month Challenge rides in early, during the Winter months where possible and with the weather set fair for the first time in ages, I did just that. 

I set out onto the beautiful sunshine, but about an hour later than originally planned, due to overnight frost and reports of ice on the radio road reports.

I’d originally thought of heading towards Wales, but with the River Severn in flood, binned that idea and headed South. I began by heading through Betton Abbots, then on to Cantlop, Pitchford and Acton Burnell. It was so nice to be out in almost completely calm conditions, with just a gentle breeze, for the first time in what seems like months of strong winds.

I turned past Concord College, pausing to take a photo of the Wrekin, with the very blue skies






I then turned down to Evenwood and Coundmoor, following the Roman Road and then turning right and left to aim for Harley. Traffic had been quiet until there, but I encountered a few cars on the lanes to Hughley, before I paused at Church Preen for a snack.

The long steady climb up to Gretton didn’t feel too bad today, then it was the beautiful village of Cardington, where I was surprised to find the Royal Oak pub open on a Bank Holiday Monday. I didn’t stop though and instead climbed up to Enchmarsh then enjoyed the fast descent down the “corkscrew” to Hollyhurst.

Instead of taking the road to Longnor, I then decided to add some more hills, by taking the lane to the A49, which I crossed with surprising ease. I was heading to Dudgley, from there, where some more climbing begins, up to the crossroads. I exchanged pleasantries with another cyclist there, about how nice it was and how glad we were to be out.

From there it was a bit muddy and wet along the lanes towards Leebotwood, but I was turning left and a bit more climbing up to Walkmills, where I took a right and followed the lane to Netley. I used to spend a lot of time at a family friends house along that lane, as a child, so it was good to reminisce in the head a bit. They’ve now moved with the children having grown up and indeed one of them, Marc, is a very keen cyclist and does lots of touring in the U.K. and overseas.

From Netley I dropped down towards Dorrington, but took the lane past Bulkrite. This lane was basically an off road track for about the last 5 years, due to potholes and gravel but has been completely resurfaced for its full length and so was a pleasure to ride again.

The short section on the A49 was quiet, before I turned off to Stapleton. I called on Dad for an hour, finishing the remains of my lunch that hasn’t yet been eaten. I was also rather annoyed to find that my Brother hadn’t drunk any more of the Purple Moose Elderflower beer keg that I’d brought for Christmas and left with him to finish. It’s use by date is the 4th Jan and so I jolly well had a pint of it!!! I don’t like waste, at the best of times and certainly not of excellent beer! He has about a pint to finish off and so Dad said he make sure to get my Brother to drink it.

I set back out and whilst it wasn’t warm before, the temperature had dipped considerably in that hour I’d been stopped. I pressed on through Exfords Green to Annscroft, where that junction has also been properly resurfaced, finally, as it was a mess of water and potholes there since before Covid.

I joined the main road to Hook a Gate and as I passed through the end of that village, met the gritter spreading its load before tonight’s frost. Not very pleasant on a bike, but he did turn the spreader down a bit and slowed down for me 👍🏻

I was crunching grit with my wheels from there to Nobold, where I turned through Meole Village, to Meole Brace. I used the cycle path that cuts through the middle of the big roundabout there, as the Reabrook was in flood under the tunnel. I did notice that the bike, which has been leaned up against the fence by the river for a couple of weeks, was still there, now in the river though, but hadn’t been swept away.

I arrived home having thoroughly enjoyed the ride, probably the best solo ride I’ve done since the late Summer, in terms of feeling good from it.

38.65 miles were done at 11.0mph avg and 2308 ft of climbing.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Jan 2023)

How do you guys remember all the details of your rides, do you have a note book or are you ex coppers!


----------



## buzz22 (3 Jan 2023)

It finally feels like summer is here.
29 degrees in Sydney and a strong wind brought out what seemed like every kite surfer and sailing craft.
That wind made it a challenging ride so it was nice to pull into the driveway at the end.
The new brakes I fitted to the Abeni made it a fuss free ride and cemented this bike as a go to when the bike paths call.


----------



## sevenfourate (3 Jan 2023)

@buzz22 

Proper cool bike. And scenery to boot.

6 degrees here. And almost still dark at midday. What on Earth makes you think I’m jealous 🤣


----------



## buzz22 (3 Jan 2023)

sevenfourate said:


> @buzz22
> 
> Proper cool bike. And scenery to boot.
> 
> 6 degrees here. And almost still dark at midday. What on Earth makes you think I’m jealous 🤣



Thankyou, it is a nice old thing. 
And the scenery is stunning, despite the wind the beaches and parks were packed with people enjoying a day off.


----------



## sevenfourate (3 Jan 2023)

buzz22 said:


> Thankyou, it is a nice old thing.
> And the scenery is stunning, despite the wind the beaches and parks were packed with people enjoying a day off.



I bet there was. I would have been too !

l live right by the East Coast here in the U.K. too. It’s lovely. But not the warmest place this time of year. 

This was out stretching the legs at 8am a couple of days ago:






Happy New Year 👍


----------



## galaxy (3 Jan 2023)

Yesterday started off with a lovely 6.5 mile Dog walk
Then home for lunch. Still eating all the pickles etc bought for Xmas. Lucky I enjoy em. 
We have been buying our milk from a Milk Machine in town. So we decided a ride into Leominster for milk to be good excuse to get out. 
Having got out milk we shared a Milkshake from the machine. Now I don’t like Bannans and I don’t like Milkshakes. But from hear there amazing. So a gentle ride home and 11 cracking smiles and a good deed done.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jan 2023)

Final day off work and the rain stopped so I thought I would risk the ebike to Sainsbury's. Quickly drizzle arrived and perhaps a touch heavier.
Despite being under cover, just, at the cycle stands the saddle was well wet by the time I returned with a half full rucksack of shopping. 
Less wet however on the return during which I realised the rear wheel, at least, could do with pumping up.
9.24 miles with 626ft of elevation.
Both valves seem to be stuck up with slime so put aside for a dryer day to remove and clean them.


----------



## chriswoody (3 Jan 2023)

It's always good to mix things up a bit and today I revisited a route I'd last rode over three years ago before I'd purchased the Kona. I'd never been too keen on it and so last night I created a new route using some of the best parts from it and mixing in new trails I either knew, or looked promising on the map. The forecast looked OK, so this morning I set out bright and early with the thermometer showing 2 degrees. One thing became abundantly clear straight away, the forecasters were wrong about the weather, it was absolutely stunning, the sky mostly cloud free and bright sunshine with barely a breeze, you couldn't ask for more in January. 






The first half of the ride would be my usual stomping ground, due north into the edge of the heathland. I was soon under the eaves of the forest and making my way through familiar trails, first on rough mud tracks and then onto the wider gravel roads.






The first hour passes pleasantly enough, the sun is painting the forest in a beautiful light and I'm making fast progress on the gravel. I'm soon down onto the shores of Angelbecksteich where I take a break. There's no one in sight this morning and apart from the birdsong there's nothing to disturb the peace. 






From here I ride a few hundred metres further north, then rather than head up onto the Tiefental, I take another gravel road that strikes due north, then starts to swing round to the west before I then head south again. These are all trail I've not ridden since that ride three years ago and the riding is really pleasant, each corner bringing a new patch of forest, all so different in their character. 






Several kilometres on, the trail turns to tarmac as we pass through a small farming village and for a while now I'm riding through a mix of fields and woods, on a mix of surfaces. Then I turn from my old ride and take a new forest track that bends and twists, sometimes through plantations, other times through deciduous woods, that feel open and bare. I stop for another snack and hang the bike up as I eat.






I'm loving the riding through here, the ground is firm and the scenery is ever shifting and changing, the light from the sun is spectacular.






I'm lost in thought as the Garmin keeps me on course through the maze of trails and tracks that weave their way through here. Passing through another small village and back out into farmland, then into more woodland. I'm suddenly bought short by a junction that's not marked on my map. I've been shadowing the river Örtze and an unmarked track continues to follow it's banks, whereas my marked trail moves inland a short way. I decide on an adventure and set off down the trail. 






Unfortunately my mini adventure ends not too far away at a hunters stool. There is no way through beyond, at least, not without some major hike a bike and bushwacking. I swing round and rejoin my intended route. Before long, it too swings back to the river and I cross on an old rickety, moss covered bridge. 






I'm back in familiar territory now and from here I join the old post road, a fast gravel road that goes on for a few kilometers, before linking to another fast gravel road. 







I'm not far away now from home, one last section of forest awaits me and this proves to be hard work, forestry workers have made a mess of the trail and it's a stern test for me and the bike, several times I lose control on patches of slippery mud, it's all good fun though. The last kilometre or two winds between open fields and before long I'm riding the gravel trail around the edge of the forest near to the house. It's been a lot more fun than I was expecting, a really lovely ride in some stunning weather, I do love it when you get bonus days like this in Winter, I'll remember this on those wet grey days that are no doubt still ahead. Overall 57 fun filled kilometres.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2023)

Yesterday:

With a dry and calm day forecast it looked ideal to get a challenge ride in to start the New Year. I had it in mind to do my usual circuit around the north of the county as that isn't _too _hilly and I'd have a good section in the middle with the wind behind me. A complication arose late on New Years Day when it was announced that the flood barriers were being put up in Shrewsbury. If the river is high enough for that then certain roads I'd need to use in the Melverley area would be impassable, so after browsing the map I aimed to start off the route differently to make up for the lost distance.

I headed for Condover to start with on what I thought were surprisingly busy roads for this time on a Bank Holiday morning. After that it was really quiet as I climbed up to Cantlop followed by the descent to Cantlop Bridge where there was a frost in the valley - fortunately this road gets gritted.

The roads remained quiet to Weeping Cross (greeted the first cyclist I'd seen this trip) and it was nice to head for the centre of Shrewsbury with only a few other vehicles around. There were a handful of people walking in The Quarry then I left town via Porthill, Shelton and headed for Montford Bridge. The sun was rising by now and casting a nice light on everything ahead of me on the way to Great Ness. It felt colder on the way to Pentre and I started to notice ice on the puddles at the edge of the road on the way to the village. Between here and Kinnerley there was obvious ice on the road itself so I slowed down and took it very carefully.

I had a stop at Knockin for a bite to eat then carried on towards Maesbury and Oswestry. I'd assumed that this road would have been gritted since it's a wide and fairly fast one, but there was more ice on the road surface on the way to Woolston, then at Maesbury it got really slippery and I had to go extremely carefully. At one point the back wheel was frequently sliding down the camber of the road and I was really concerned about coming off. Thankfully as I approached Oswestry the road went back to being just wet - I thought it might be best to take the direct route through the industrial estate this time rather than the more scenic lane and back roads which I've been using lately. Even on this route I couldn't see any sign of it having been recently gritted.

After passing through the centre of town I went the usual way past the ancient hill fort towards Lower Hengoed. I was surprised that the road here is still closed (it's not on the list of closures any more) but thankfully the barriers have been moved to allow pedestrian and cycle access. Gobowen passed without incident then I joined the signed cycle route to Ellesmere along the rather muddy, potholed and occasionally flooded lanes through Hindford, Old Marton and Crickett. I didn't see any other cyclists along here this time but did meet four horses.

Joining the B5068 there was a flood to wade through and a tractor hedge cutting, both of which I could have done without. It was about time for another snack stop so I thought I'd go round to The Mere for that this time. I'd only just got there when a passer by who wished me all the best for the New Year went into a bit of a monologue, starting with the Beeching cuts, then through several other subjects including trans rights and housebuilding and finishing by telling me how great the Netherlands and Barcelona are for cycling infrastructure but how London and Cambridge do it all wrong because they spend too much money and allow us too much room.  All I wanted was to look at the view and eat my flapjack.

It took a few miles on the way to Lee, Whitemere and Colemere to get the contented feeling back. A couple of really polite drivers on the way helped with that and by Northwood I was enjoying myself again. The very light breeze was behind me now as I headed through Dobson's Bridge to Coton. At Prees railway station the level crossing was closed so I thought I'd take the opportunity to take a layer off and transfer some water into the frame-mounted bottle. With this done there was still no sign of a train - a look at the electronic boards on the platform suggested that it might not arrive for another ten minutes so I thought I might as well try going round another way. This detour didn't add too much distance and goes over the line on a bridge so was much easier on this occasion.

The climb through Prees was slow as always but didn't feel quite as much of an effort this time. It was nice to see that the road to Ightfield has had some of the worst potholes repaired then when I got there I stopped to eat my lunch using the bus shelter. A handful of cyclists came past while I was here.

After the stop I was feeling the cold more so the layer I'd taken off earlier went back on for the rest of the ride. The legs were feeling a bit sluggish too and took a while to get going again. At about the 65 mile mark a couple of twinges in the legs warned me that I might be trying a bit too hard so I eased the pace slightly, which helped on a couple of steepish hills headed for Longslow and Longford. I knew that I didn't have the mileage in hand that I'm used to, so took a tour round the centre of Market Drayton to add a bit of distance before heading out of town past the golf club and through Sutton.

At Tern Hill airfield the wind socks were hardly stirring in the light wind, which was quite nice to see. I wasn't very quick by now but kept plodding on to Stoke on Tern and Ollerton where I had another pause for a bite to eat with 78 miles on the clock. I opened the jelly babies here which helped to Eaton upon Tern and Little Bolas but really seemed to kick in after Heath Lanes on a climb that usually seems a real drag with this kind of distance under my belt.

The main road at High Ercall was quiet when I joined it then there seemed to be a rush of vehicles beore my turn off towards Rodington Heath - thankfully they were all well behaved. The sun set around here, lighting the clouds beautifully - I left it a bit late to try and get a photo and missed the best of it.

By Withington I was fairly happy I had enough mileage to be sure of the century so it was just a case of keeping moving to Upton Magna, Atcham and Cross Houses. Near Berrington Hall I met another motorist who doesn't think that they need to dip their lights for cyclists - this is getting really annoying now. In this case the car was fairly new so I wonder if it's possible that automatic dipping headlights don't recognise a single light as being a vehicle? Do motorcyclists get the same problem?

The last few miles to Condover then up the main road to head home were nicely uneventful.

102.10 miles at 12 mph moving average. Total time with all the stops was 10 hours and 25 minutes which was a little more than I'd hoped it would take, but I am up and running with this years challenge.





On my way to Cantlop well before dawn.





Headed over the English Bridge into Shrewsbury.





The sun rises at Forton.





At Knockin.





The Mere at Ellesmere.





Prees.





My lunch stop at Ightfield.





Market Drayton.





Little Bolas.





The afterglow of sunset as I cross the old Atcham Bridge


----------



## cwskas (4 Jan 2023)

I managed 150 miles the last week of the year, but will only report on the last 2 very enjoyable and fun days camping with one of my grandson's. I will separate into two different posts.

The primary goal was to motivate him for longer rides with a secondary goal of trying to do a better job of camp cooking and trying out some different options. A third goal was to get quicker setting up camp and packing up the next day. The gear we had with us was only slightly more than could have been carried on both trikes for an extended trip, but was only packed for that intent and was carried in the van with the two trikes this time.

15 year old and 6'3" Will has done quite a few rides with me but his longest is just over 20 miles. So this was more of a sight seeing, exploring and just enjoying the experience together trip.

Our first night, 12-28, was *Cleburne State Park*, to/from which I have ridden before but not really explored yet. We were assigned a campsite that would have been fine for someone in a trailer but was miserable for tents - not a patch of grass, small gravel and twigs everywhere. I considered trying to switch to a different site, but it had taken longer for us to arrive than planned and I reckoned sometimes in the future we would have to settle for less than ideal situations. So we did the best we could in preparing two tent sites and setting up our tents before it was dark.

I managed a satisfying meal (for me, not for Will) of chicken and rice and we both retired to our tents and fell asleep to the wonderful quiet sounds of the night. I had managed a fairly smooth spot but did not realize that there was a root underground, but near the surface. When I was in just the correct spot it was not bad and even comfortable, but I evidently move around quite a bit in my sleep, requiring regular rearrangement of position during the night.

We awoke to the most annoying alarm at 7 am - a large truck moving through the park and emptying all of the large garbage containers. I cooked a breakfast of eggs and sausage. We packed up and loaded our gear into the back of the van and headed out to explore the park and some of it's surroundings. A very satisfying 13.1 miles with a short 13.5 grade, not far from the campsite, which I very nearly didn't complete.


----------



## cwskas (4 Jan 2023)

*Lake Whitney State Park*

Early afternoon we set out to follow a bike route I had calculated for a future ride from Cleburne State Park to this park. It turned out to be quite nice, with only a brief section of non-pavement and very nice rural scenery.

Our campsite has thick grass and is at the end of the section, with only 2 other campers in this section. Setting up the tents was quicker and we did a little exploring of the area on foot.











Then Will made a very nice fire and we played cards until it was bedtime.




The next morning was quite cool and humid, we had breakfast and set out to explore the park.
























Another short, but very enjoyable ride with Will.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jan 2023)

Well, due to building works here and upcoming surgery, bikes going into storage for who knows how long? So a zero miles start to what will be another low-mileage year...


----------



## C R (5 Jan 2023)

Yesterday's ride.

I'm still on holiday, and as the day was reasonably nice, if a bit windy, I decided to go for my first ride of the year. 

Out to Littleworth, then Wadborough and towards Drakes Broughton. By now I had realised two things

1. I chose the wrong direction for the loop, with a stronger than expected wind either on the side or ahead 

2. I am very unfit after a month of no cycling

The head wind was hard work, needing to get into the drops and work hard to keep 13mph in places where I would do 18 to 20 without effort. The side wind was rather unnerving, with a couple of occasions where my front was nearly blown from under me going past hedge openings. 

Just before Drakes Broughton I took the back lane to Rebecca Road and then the back lane to Besford. The lanes have been resurfaced in the worst places, but the ditches haven't been cleaned, so there's a lot of surface water. 

After Besford headed towards Croome, and now I had a headwind all the way past Croome and on to High Green. I really had to work hard, in places struggling to get to 10mph against the wind, in a bit of road that's either flat or downhill. 

After High Green I headed for Pirton, with a stop on the motorway flyover for a breather. I now had a bit of tail wind to the edge of Pirton, but then it was in the side again up the hill and on the way home. 

A couple of other cyclists were out as well, taking advantage of the clear day. I quite enjoyed being out, but not the unexpected extra workout provided by the wind. I normally do this loop in about an hour without stops, but today I needed a stop and took close to an hour and a quarter. I need to get back on the bike and get some miles in my legs. 

The map


----------



## All uphill (5 Jan 2023)

Ever had three curries in one morning?















Great to be out and enjoying cycling again.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

All uphill said:


> Ever had three curries in one morning?
> 
> View attachment 673482
> 
> ...



I’ve heard too much riding in one day - can give you a sore bottom. But that’s just tempting fate


----------



## theloafer (5 Jan 2023)

A short trip to Darlington to visit a friend it was a damp and dank sort of day but not cold ..the return route was via a local bridleway to get me up to the railway museum at Shildon and the cycle track back home.. it was a tad wet







but Sarah coped very well



25 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/8342489607


----------



## geocycle (6 Jan 2023)

Woke up to clear skies so decided to push some work into the weekend and make the most of time on two wheels. A strong SW wind suggested I head for the hills and valleys of Bowland to minimise exposure to headwinds later in the ride. Out over the Trough and the long way around to Chipping for lunch. Got caught in a shower but temperatures were not bad for Epiphany. Convivial chat with fellow cyclists over a bacon sandwich then up Beacon Fell for a second lunch before heading home. Speaking of Epiphany, I was mighty impressed with my new Garmin Varia rear light and radar, worked better than I would have expected and not much hassle getting it paired with the various gadgets. 85 km with 1250 m of climbing.

Pictures of a stream near the Trough of Bowland and example of the emptiness so close to home.


----------



## Donger (6 Jan 2023)

No photos again, but I got out for a second ride of the year with Simon, an old work colleague. Just a 16 miler out to the cafe at Saul Marina and back, but that nearly wiped him out. Glad to keep the miles ticking over while the decent weather lasts. Back in the game.


----------



## Spiderweb (Saturday at 15:53)

Lots of rain today in North Yorkshire so the morning ride was cancelled. I eventually got out after 2pm for a short solo spin out to Cawood.
20.5 miles with an average of 15.2 mph.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Saturday at 17:04)

Finally, finally, got out for a decent ride, and my goodness but my stamina has gone down in recent months. 60k and about 50 centimetres of climbing all the way but my legs were hurting at about the 40k mark.
It was a lovely ride though. When I took this picture my phone was convinced I was in France. To be fair the border is only a few metres away at this point; basically all the land visible to the left of the sign is French.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (Saturday at 17:53)

Après le déluge, Tatton en tandem:


----------



## Dave 123 (Saturday at 20:45)

After a morning of jobs I intended to go out on my Spa for the first time in over a year. Then it hammered down!
So I went in my shed and had a pretend ride on Zwift. Not a drop of rain!
A tough Zwift session though, had me sweaty!
I shall try again tomorrow!


----------



## Jameshow (Saturday at 21:23)

geocycle said:


> Woke up to clear skies so decided to push some work into the weekend and make the most of time on two wheels. A strong SW wind suggested I head for the hills and valleys of Bowland to minimise exposure to headwinds later in the ride. Out over the Trough and the long way around to Chipping for lunch. Got caught in a shower but temperatures were not bad for Epiphany. Convivial chat with fellow cyclists over a bacon sandwich then up Beacon Fell for a second lunch before heading home. Speaking of Epiphany, I was mighty impressed with my new Garmin Varia rear light and radar, worked better than I would have expected and not much hassle getting it paired with the various gadgets. 85 km with 1250 m of climbing.
> 
> Pictures of a stream near the Trough of Bowland and example of the emptiness so close to home.
> 
> ...



Nice area! first time last Monday, loved it! has set the benchmark for great rides of 2023!!
Was this the cafe?? Looks nice!


----------



## geocycle (Sunday at 08:16)

@Jameshow yes it’s a great area for cycling, just the right amount of hills without too many, and lots of cafe options. ‘All roads lead to Chipping’ as the saying goes and I usually make it my lunch stop. I rotate between Cobbled Corner if I want a full indoor cafe and the farm shop opposite. This week it was the farm shop, who I like to support when eating outside is an option. They created lots of cycle parking and kept going through the pandemic. Cheap bacon sandwiches, guest cakes and reasonably priced coffee. Lovely.


----------



## Jameshow (Sunday at 09:05)

geocycle said:


> @Jameshow yes it’s a great area for cycling, just the right amount of hills without too many and lots of cafe option. All roads lead to Chipping as the saying goes and I usually make it my lunch stop. I rotate between Cobbled Corner if I want a full indoor cafe and the farm shop opposite. This week it was the farm shop who I like to support when eating outside is an option. The created lots of cycle parking and kept going through the pandemic. Cheap bacon sandwiches, guest cakes and reasonably priced coffee. Lovely.



Great it's on my ride list! 

I can cut across country and miss the a59 crossing it at Chatburn!


----------



## biggs682 (Sunday at 10:58)

Up and clipped in by 6.05 am and first time in 2023 on a road bike.
Headed out towards Sywell then on to Ecton and Little and Great Houghton and the first bit of fixed gear resentment as the road rose gently through the village. 
Had to stop in Quinton as my water bottle decided to take the escape route out of my rear pocket and reminded me that I need to fit a bottle cage on this bike. 
Down to the Salcey Forest crossroads and a left turn where I picked up the tailwind and all of a sudden my legs were getting close to spin out . 
Spotted my first other cyclist coming in the opposite direction as I approached the old railway bridge before Hackleton . 
The tailwind carried me on and through Denton with another little pimple to climb . Another group of 3 cyclists spotted at the Whiston junction then on towards the subway that goes under the A45 near to Earls Barton.
A gentle trundle along the A4500 in to town . 
Ended up with 35 miles and just over 2 hours of much needed cycling . 
Bike used Dunelt fixed gear


----------



## Mike_P (Sunday at 13:14)

A bit of range anxiety this morning with the ebike. Needed a small freesat receiver box and having looked at the prices of second hand ones on ebay decided on a new one for possibly not more than twice the second hand price once bidding had been completed.
Duly ordered for collection at Argos in Sainsburys and then realised the ebike battery was low. Two lights lit up so decided it should be okay if I only used the motor when it was really needed. Even so it dropped to one light but most of nasty uphills on the outbound ride had been completed and it was the usual dog avoidance on the bridleway to the showground - none today of the chase the cyclist type but a couple too interested in following scents all over the place.
Freesat box quickly collected and a quick look at the FreeFrom section revealed a rarely found, and solitary, Steak Pie so unexpectly did some grocery shopping.
The return on was aided by the southerly wind assisting on the climb of showground hill and the gentler drag across the Stray, in between which it was a pedestrian unware of my ringing of the bell that was the bridleway problem.
The light went red just as started the final climb home but sufficient charge was left.
I just beat the rain.
9.28 miles with 640ft of elevation


----------



## theloafer (Sunday at 14:48)

todays ride was short and sweet 18 miles and a long hot shower needed https://www.strava.com/activities/8358689855


----------



## cyberknight (Sunday at 16:37)

Only 46 miles in total as i had to be back early so i cut the ride short after the cake stop and im glad i did as the heavens opened just as i got home .Very cold wind today and the kabin at Tywcross was so busy we had to sit outside .


----------



## Dave 123 (Sunday at 17:01)

We had a kitchen refit in October. The greenhouse became a dumping ground for stuff….

This morning I sat and played my guitar and watched the rain out of the window….. I felt like doing something more productive. The greenhouse got a clean! 

My spa is housed in the greenhouse at present, it received a clean of the chain and a general rub down…..

Then I had to go to the tip in Ivybridge AGAIN!

Once home I actually got out on my Spa. Stone the crows!

19.5 miles of wet, mucky lanes with huge puddles to boot.

Just a few sheep in the fields and the occasional horse (a bit like an occasional table), not much else.

I ought to ride that bike so much more!













































https://www.strava.com/activities/8359502447


----------



## wafter (Sunday at 23:33)

Yesterday's ride as it happens.. After a few days of 80% binging / 20% productivity I was buzzing with nervous, sketchy carb-fuelled energy, so used a few small wins as a springboard and got out for a therapeutic, totally necessary and somewhat now-semi-regular night ride. 

Upon getting out it seemed about as warm as the weather forecast had said; rather than my own more favourable assessment after a brief appraisal while sticking my head out of the back door. Allegedly 5 degrees but accompanied by a fair SW breeze. 

The night sky was largely bereft of clouds; the roads similarly devoid of cars. For the most part I was left alone with only the sound of the wind and my tyres for company. As usual I headed west then north, as the routes to the south are less hospitable. 

My core was initially cold in my single base layer, but by mile 3 I was only chilly, and by 4 reasonably comfortable. I'd only planned to do a quick loop but inevitably once in the saddle I was happy to go further. I followed the same route as my previous noctunal excursion; thankfully this time it didn't rain. 

I ended up doing about 22 miles to the local grotty town and back in a bit of a loop. As usual getting out has restored a bit of mental balance and it continues to feel like progress that I'm pushing my fair-weather-cyclist boundaries with some night-time forays into the countryside in the dark / cold / rain.. again largely thanks to the Fuji and it's stoic, low-ish budget dependability. 

While it feels good to be getting out, I'm under no illusion that it's currently driven by anything other than sheer desparation. Got to be more frugal than a smack habit however and I live in hope for the warmer, brighter days to come when getting out on the bike is so much more of an easy decision to make for it's own sake.


----------



## cwskas (Monday at 03:34)

I didn't get any rides last week. It was a busy week, but I can't put all the blame there.

So I was determined to start this week off right. I managed to get away shortly after eleven. 10 degrees C but warming to a high of 18 C. Wind out of the NNE at 8-10 knots. Beautiful sunshine all day!

I have been meaning to extend one of my favorite rides to include some new roads I just discovered but haven't had a chance to ride yet. So today was the day.

It was a lovely day in the neighborhood!





Everything after about 10 miles, was new riding. I repeated about 7 miles on the end.





Many beautiful trees





These with leaves are Live Oaks, they replenish their leaves year round





This yard had many cool older pieces of equipment





This windmill is probably as older than me! But I am still moving . . . sometimes.





These are Pecan trees which get make in the fall




Long shadows





There were quite a few horses on this property, but they normally run away when the
trike approaches. I think it is my great speed that is threatening.
I went really slowly this time to see if I could capture a few of them!





50.8 miles, 5h33m trip time, 4h33m moving, 11.2 mph avg, 26 mph max



​


----------



## cwskas (Monday at 04:00)

And now a surprise addendum to the above ride. After finishing the 50.8 miles on the trike. I did my first 5 miles on this scary thing!





​I am not very steady on my feet and I haven't ridden a real bicycle in over 30 years. Starting and stopping are quite tentative for me. But I hear 'it is just like riding a bicycle' applied to other skills!


----------



## gavgav (Monday at 22:05)

4th time lucky in getting a ride in with my mate Paul, as we’ve been trying since the Saturday before Christmas, due to the incessant rain and wind! Looks like this evening will be the only chance this week as well, with the forecast….

That’s not to say it wasn’t windy, as I set out and found it a real battle to get over to meet Paul, outside a nearby school. It was a South Westerly/Westerly and so we were riding directly into it along the very busy main road through Hook a Gate and Annscroft. Paul is getting over the Flu bug that virtually everyone in the country seems to have had over Christmas and so he was a little behind me as we got to the crossroads where we turn off into the lanes and so I paused to wait for him.

He soon arrived and after a breather we set back out, now with a tailwind at times from the West and so that helped speed things up. Paul was enjoying his new lights that he’d had for Christmas and they seemed very powerful to me, much better than his old ones. 

We continued through Exfords Green and onto Stapleton, pausing at the A49 crossing for Paul to sort his helmet out. Apparently his son had borrowed it recently and Paul now felt as though his throat was being cut by the strap. Whilst doing this, he somehow pulled the inner from his gloves out and so took an age to get that sorted. We crossed the A49 and descended under the railway line, when I heard a shout from behind, as Paul’s chain has dropped off. We sorted that and then at Gonsal I had something sharp blow into my eye and so had to stop to sort that!! Thankfully things settled down afterwards.

We pressed on to Condover and then along Lyons Lane, on which we never saw a single car, which is very rare. We also marvelled at the amazing moon that had risen and was proving a lovely orange glow. I paused to take a photo, which doesn’t really show it in its full glory, but does show the light it was giving off.





The final section together was on through Betton Abbots, to the A458, but then turning back into the now directly Westerly wind and boy was that a battle into it, as far as where we went our separate ways.

Nice to finally get out with Paul again and have a catch up chat when we safely could on the lanes. That wind was brutal and cold, but 15.12 miles were completed at 11.1mph avg.


----------



## cadseen2 (Monday at 23:59)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck with the COPD, and well done for that ride!



I also have COPD, its limited my performance on the bike somewhat. No ride this year yet due to flu-bug. 2 weeks off which is the most i have had off since i can remember :-)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (Tuesday at 13:37)

Saturday: I'd missed out on a chance to ride on Friday when a band of rain that wasn't in any of the forecasts put a dampener on things, so I tried again when a gap in the weather presented itself the next day. I thought I'd try a loop around the Ford area this time and set out up Lyth Hill to start with. By the time I got up to Lyth Bank I could see more rain rolling in so I decided to shorten it to a bit of a tour round the lanes in the Longden and Stapleton areas before heading back through Ryton and Condover.

It was all enjoyable and nicely uneventful. There were spots of rain falling in the last quarter mile but the bulk of the showers missed to the north-west. I would have got quite wet if I'd continued towards Ford so the right choice was made.

14.3 miles at 12.4 mph average. A slightly shorter ride than hoped for, but good to get out.





At Longden with threatening cloud rolling in.





It still looks really nice in the direction of Lyth Hill though.

----------------------

Yesterday: My brother wanted to get out and get a ride in so I wasn't going to turn that down. We have some hilly rides planned for late February so he wanted to get back into training for that with some hills and some distance this time. Cardington was where he wanted to head so we set out in that direction. We crossed Lyth Hill to start with to try and avoid the worst of the main road traffic then dropped down to Condover and turned towards Ryton then Longnor. The pace was quite leisurely to try and save the legs for later, especially as we had a reasonably strong wind to contend with.

The old Roman road on the way to Comley was pretty muddy and we also encountered a bit of a flood, which unfortunately Doug dipped a foot in when he hit a large stone or similar that was hidden under the water. The climb to Folly Bank was next, which Doug managed pretty well by taking his time. We paused at the top to eat our lunch and Doug asked what height we'd climbed up to. I guessed at about 800 feet (866' is the actual height above sea level) and mentioned that Yell Bank is over 1000' so Doug said, "how about going that way", so we did. It's pretty exposed up there so the wind felt colder and more blustery at the top. Doug's bike blew over while he stopped to take a photo but fortunately he reacted quick enough to catch it.

We didn't stop for long before descending to Chatwall and taking the lanes towards Church Preen. These were also very muddy in places. We met a large lorry that completely filled the lane so needed to turn back to a place where they could pass. After Church Preen we met two more lorries with the same livery and about four cars - I've never met that much traffic before on this particular lane.

By Kenley I realised that we would be short of the distance Doug said he'd wanted to do. With all the hills we'd been up so far he was happy just to head back the most direct way, which was just as well as his legs cramped up at the start of the last climb before Acton Burnell.

Progress was a bit stop-start from there as we headed back via Pitchford, Cantlop and Condover. We decided to brave the traffic on the direct way back as it's flatter - the main road was clear when we joined it but streams of traffic soon came up behind us so Doug pulled in to let them by.

26.2 miles at 9.7 mph average. It was possibly a bit ambitious to do such a hilly route after a month off the bike so I think Doug did pretty well. Hopefully it won't be too long before I can get him out again.

We got lucky with the weather for once as showers rolled in about half an hour after we got back.





Doug has a pause for a drink just before Ryton.





Wet and muddy along the Roman road. The drought of the summer seems a distant memory now.





On the way to Yell Bank.





Great views from the top.


----------



## Donger (Wednesday at 13:00)

The old phrase "A game of two halves" summed up this morning's ride. I didn't have quite enough dirty cycling kit to make up a whole washing load, so I took advantage of the lovely bright sunshine and got out there for a spin down to Epney and back. Stopped at my usual viewpoint outside the Anchor Inn ....




.... where I first noticed that the wind was getting up as I could hear the waves on the Severn. I turned round at this, my furthest point from home, to see some dirty black clouds rolling in directly towards me ....




It immediately started raining. Not a heavy rain, but a cold, penetrating one. And I had no rain jacket with me. By the time I got Back to Stonebench, (a mile from home), I looked like this ...




Sopping wet kit now added to the laundry load and washing machine churning away. I've had a hot bath and all is well with the world. Glad I got out there, even for a mere 14 miler.


----------



## Imaginos (Wednesday at 23:16)

Rode twenty today. Started rainy,ended sunny.


----------



## cwskas (Yesterday at 08:30)

A few more miles on the Surly today, followed by a nice ride with my main riding buddy, Charlie.

Monday evening I dropped into my main bike shop and got a new seat post. I was using a re-purposed mountain bike post, set as low as it would go and it still seemed a bit high for me. Today the balance seemed much better and a bit more comfortable as well. I think I still have some adjustments to make, but this felt much better.





I chose a nice little stretch for some out/back laps - very smooth pavement and very little traffic. About halfway is this marker about a gold mine that the early Norwegian settlers of the area opened. My wife and I lived in an old farmhouse along this route for 8 years when we first moved to Bosque County.





And this was the turn around point.





I loaded the Surly back into the car and headed to my friend Charlie's house. He hasn't retired yet but was able to get finished early enough today for a nice, but very windy ride. A fairly strong cold front is arriving this evening. For this ride winds are out of the west at 18 gusting to 28 mph. Going out was quite tedious and reminded me that I have been doing a lot of mostly flat riding lately! But we might have set records on the return.







The temperature today was the second day in a row of record highs for January, 29 C. The cold front arrived about midnight, with a massive wind shift and a forecast of gusts up to 40 mph tomorrow. The high will be at midnight with temps dropping all day and low tomorrow near a more January like 2 C.


----------



## Rusty Nails (Yesterday at 09:32)

This was almost my ride today


----------



## ianrauk (Yesterday at 10:08)

@cwskas 
Thanks for your posts. As you may be aware, this forum is UK based so majority of members and posts are UK centric. So it's nice to see rides from other parts of the world.


----------

